# O.G. AZ side!



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

hey whats going down in phoenix where does everybody cruise to I'm moving to phoenix this week and i'm going to be down to cruise where's all the riders at ?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

What part of FNX u movin to? Basically the only spot is 43rd-51st and thomas. Some days it sucks and some it is badass. There are always cruises on Sundays too.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Every once in a while. The car wash on central and baseline get pack on a sunday!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

try 2 cruz 75th an indianschool at the taco shop around 1am there always people cruising or 51st ave and thomas............ 4 sum reasons they cruz that late on fri-sat :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Normandy and the Western. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

AHYEAH I'M FINALLY IN AZ, ANYTHING GOING ON ANY SHOWS
I'M GOING TO TRY TO COME OUT ROLLING THIS WEEKEND
MAYBE I'LL SEE SOME OF YOU CATS, LOOK FOR THE BLUE 67 IMPALA RAG. SEE YA DAMIEN


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i want to move to phoenix bad,,,ive never been,,,for some reason ,i just wanna go,,,either there or L.V.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 3 2003, 08:32 PM
> *AHYEAH I'M FINALLY IN AZ, ANYTHING GOING ON ANY SHOWS
> I'M GOING TO TRY TO COME OUT ROLLING THIS WEEKEND
> MAYBE I'LL SEE SOME OF YOU CATS, LOOK FOR THE BLUE 67 IMPALA RAG. SEE YA DAMIEN*


 wasup? yeah usually its gets pretty tight at the park on sunday afternoons (sueño) people then cruise down 51st and 43rd, or either the car wash is pretty cool just like krazz said :thumbsup: well hope to see you outhere homie :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

o yeah theres a car show next month (october) :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 28 2003, 12:59 PM
> *try 2 cruz 75th an indianschool at the taco shop around 1am there always people cruising or 51st ave and thomas............ 4 sum reasons they cruz that late on fri-sat :biggrin:*


 Hel yea there are always a bunch of girls there too. And they are always single and ready to mingle. We almost got into a fight there acouple weeks ago cause we took these girls from these gay ass gangstas. What part of PHX you stayn in homie?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Sep 4 2003, 12:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (purpl7duece @ Sep 4 2003, 12:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 28 2003, 12:59 PM
> *try 2 cruz 75th an indianschool at the taco shop around 1am there always people cruising or 51st ave and thomas............ 4 sum reasons they cruz that late on fri-sat :biggrin:*


Hel yea there are always a bunch of girls there too. And they are always single and ready to mingle. We almost got into a fight there acouple weeks ago cause we took these girls from these gay ass gangstas. What part of PHX you stayn in homie?[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I'M OUT BY SUPRISE, WHAT SHOW IS NEXT MONTH? WHAT CLUBS ARE YOU GUYS FROM? WHAT CARS YOU DO YOU GUYS HAVE? GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Oct 19 Check out this link for more info!

http://www.straightclownin.com/show.htm


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

YOUR A FUCKING DEFECTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 4 2003, 04:57 PM
> *I'M OUT BY SUPRISE, WHAT SHOW IS NEXT MONTH? WHAT CLUBS ARE YOU GUYS FROM? WHAT CARS YOU DO YOU GUYS HAVE? GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND?*


 "surprise" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

what is a defector


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

what is a defector 
look in the mirror and what you see is a defector 
normally a defector is someone who leaves their contry due to politics or fear of their goverment but in your case you defected your home town and all your friends for no good reason


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

YEAH YOU FUCKING COMMUNIST!!!!! YOU LEFT GREAT WA WITH ALL THEM TREES FOR THE DIRT IN AZ!!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 6 2003, 12:38 AM
> *YEAH YOU FUCKING COMMUNIST!!!!! YOU LEFT GREAT WA WITH ALL THEM TREES FOR THE DIRT IN AZ!!!!*


 And all the the rust free classics just chillin all over AZ.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Sep 6 2003, 12:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (purpl7duece @ Sep 6 2003, 12:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 6 2003, 12:38 AM
> *YEAH YOU FUCKING COMMUNIST!!!!! YOU LEFT GREAT WA WITH ALL THEM TREES FOR THE DIRT IN AZ!!!!*


And all the the rust free classics just chillin all over AZ.[/b][/quote]
Yeah AZ is cool to get cars but they are getting expensive from texas and AZ seem like the only 2 dry states


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

dude I don't understand you you're supposed to be my friend and your talkin shit to me won't answer any of my phone calls or two-ways and I just don't get it. Maybe if I was rick or Cory you would still talk to me. I thought we were better friends than that?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

FUCK THAT YOU MOVED SO NO ONE LIKES YOU NOW!!!!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

joke's on you My true friends still like me!!! hahahahaha


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

i told u before not to call on the weekends and i tryed to call u back several times and just like before you defected you never respond back


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

TRUE FRIENDS???? THEY ALL CAST YOU OUT OF WA!!!!!! They told you if you didn't leave they were gonna pull an american me on you!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 6 2003, 12:50 AM
> *i told u before not to call on the weekends and i tryed to call u back several times and just like before you defected you never respond back*


 TELL HIM HOW YOU REALLY FEEL TONY!!!!! DONT HOLD BACK TELL HIM WHAT YOU THINK OF HIM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

why don't you stay out of other peoples business and go talk shit to someone else.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 6 2003, 12:56 AM
> *why don't you stay out of other peoples business and go talk shit to someone else.*


 SHUT UP SELL OUT!!!!! GO BACK TO WA. WHERE YOUR REAL HOMIES ARE!!!!!! RANKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

my real homies that answer calls when i call to say whats up or who are going to be there and still be my homies wherever i live shit it's not like i've only lived in seattle, i've lived in az before.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

he is my homie but shit just don't make sense to me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 6 2003, 01:03 AM
> *my real homies that answer calls when i call to say whats up or who are going to be there and still be my homies wherever i live shit it's not like i've only lived in seattle, i've lived in az before.*


FUCK STOP CRYING YOU TAKE YOUR SHIT BACK TO WA AND THEN ALL YOUR HOMIES WILL LIKE YOU AGAIN SHIT!!! MAN UP YOU SISSY BITCH 



Last edited by mr impala at Sep 6 2003, 01:08 AM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

what don't make sense i moved on with my life big deal it's not like i don't call you or act like were not friends but like did i freak out and not talk to you when you got married and didn't hang out as much NO!! i was still youre friend like i will be to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but you i just don't get it you should be happy for me. not try to make me feel worse about leaving my friends. I am not whipped like you say i had things going on and i had to leave those situations behind and go on in my life before i had big blowup's


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

my real homies that answer calls when i call to say whats up or who are going to be there and still be my homies wherever i live shit it's not like i've only lived in seattle, i've lived in az before. 

what don't make sense i moved on with my life big deal it's not like i don't call you or act like were not friends but like did i freak out and not talk to you when you got married and didn't hang out as much NO!! i was still youre friend like i will be to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but you i just don't get it you should be happy for me. not try to make me feel worse about leaving my friends. I am not whipped like you say i had things going on and i had to leave those situations behind and go on in my life before i had big blowup's 

FIRST OF ALL YOU ONLY LIVED THERE TO GO TO SCHOOL IT'S NOT LIKE YOU LIVED THERE FOR ANY OTHER REASON YOU SAY YOU MOVED ON WITH YOUR LIFE ACTUALLY YOU MOVED AWAY FROM YOUR LIFE AND AS FAR AS ME NOT HANGING OUT CAUSE I GOT MARRIED YOU WHERE IN ARIZONA WHEN I GOT MARRIED AND AS ANY MOTHERFUCKER THAT KNOWS ME, KNOWS I DO WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT AND HANG OUT ALL THE TIME, I WAS AND NEVER WILL BE ON LOCK DOWN SO GET THAT FACT STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU SPEAK ON IT I AM HAPPY THAT YOU BOUGHT A HOUSE BUT YOUR REASON FOR BUYING IT THERE IS BULLSHIT AND YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE KNOW THAT YOU WOULD HAVE NOT MOVED BACK THERE IF IT WASN'T FOR YOUR GIRL I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HER I THINK SHE IS HELLA COOL BUT BE REAL AND HONEST TO YOURSELF AND IF YOU FEEL BAD ABOUT LEAVNG YOUR FREINDS WHY THE FUCK DID YOU DO IT?? YOU MUST FEEL GULITY ABOUT MOVING AWAY 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Sep 6 2003, 12:27 AM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 6 2003, 12:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 6 2003, 12:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Sep 6 2003, 01:03 AM
> *my real homies that answer calls when i call to say whats up or who are going to be there and still be my homies wherever i live shit it's not like i've only lived in seattle, i've lived in az before.*


FUCK STOP CRYING YOU TAKE YOUR SHIT BACK TO WA AND THEN ALL YOUR HOMIES WILL LIKE YOU AGAIN SHIT!!! MAN UP YOU SISSY BITCH[/b][/quote]
YOUR SO MEAN BRENT


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

so if its not a big deal then why are you making it one why don't you answer my calls and be a friend!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 6 2003, 12:26 AM
> *so if its not a big deal then why are you making it one why don't you answer my calls and be a friend!*


 ASK YOU SELF THAT I CALLED YOU BACK 3 TIMES LAST FRIDAY NIGHT WHEN I TOLD YOU I WOULD CALL YOU BACK WHEN WE OFF LOADED THE TRAILER AND YOU DIDN'T RESPOND BACK AND ONCE AGAIN I TOLD YOU THE LAST TIME YOU LIVED IN AZ DON'T CALL ME ON THE WEEK ENDS OR WHEN I AM AT A CAR SHOW MON-THRS 12 NOON TO 12 MIDNIGHT


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ANYWAYS WHAT ELSE IS CRACKING WITH PHOENIX, I WAS OUT ROLLING FOR A LITTLE BIT TONIGHT SEEN SOME RIDES BUT UNFORTUNATELY WAS ROLLING BY MYSELF, WHATS UP FOR TOMORROW NIGHT AND WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS AND THE OCT 19 ST8 CLOWNIN?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 6 2003, 12:41 AM
> *ANYWAYS WHAT ELSE IS CRACKING WITH PHOENIX, I WAS OUT ROLLING FOR A LITTLE BIT TONIGHT SEEN SOME RIDES BUT UNFORTUNATELY WAS ROLLING BY MYSELF, WHATS UP FOR TOMORROW NIGHT AND WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS AND THE OCT 19 ST8 CLOWNIN?*


 DAMN I THOUGHT AZ WAS CRACKING WAY BETTER LOWRIDER SEEN FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD AND NO ONE OUT ROLLING THAT NOT GOOD TO HERE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 6 2003, 05:57 AM
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Sep 6 2003, 02:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Sep 6 2003, 02:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@Sep 6 2003, 05:57 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 6 2003, 01:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Sep 6 2003, 01:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Sep 6 2003, 12:26 AM
> *so if its not a big deal then why are you making it one why don't you answer my calls and be a friend!*


ASK YOU SELF THAT I CALLED YOU BACK 3 TIMES LAST FRIDAY NIGHT WHEN I TOLD YOU I WOULD CALL YOU BACK WHEN WE OFF LOADED THE TRAILER AND YOU DIDN'T RESPOND BACK AND ONCE AGAIN I TOLD YOU THE LAST TIME YOU LIVED IN AZ DON'T CALL ME ON THE WEEK ENDS OR WHEN I AM AT A CAR SHOW MON-THRS 12 NOON TO 12 MIDNIGHT[/b][/quote]
sounds like a b/f g/f situation.... :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

should be pretty good tomorrow, but hopefully the weather dont fuk up


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Sep 6 2003, 01:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (phx rider @ Sep 6 2003, 01:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a b/f g/f situation.... :angry:[/b][/quote]
NOPE NOT B/F G/F TYPE OF DEAL JUST SOMEONE DOSEN'T HAVE THE BEST MEMORY FOR DETAILS AND THAT WOULD NOT BE ME


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

Damien, why is it that whenever you and Tony argue over who's eachothers friend and whatnot , that my name or ricks is in your mouth about it when we have nothing to do with your problems. Friends should be friends, ride or die, here or there. Dont think that because you move that you can go and flap your lip now, cause you gotta come home sometime bro, and I'd hate to see ya catch an ass whoopin cause ya got jabber jaw and lippy a computer screen. Keep the rest of our names out cha mouth when it comes to your personal politics. You already know how to reach me, aint nothing changed.
:angry: :angry:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

any one cruising on the 7th of september, tomorrow, i will try n be out, where and when


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Sep 7 2003, 02:14 AM
> *any one cruising on the 7th of september, tomorrow, i will try n be out, where and when*


 Yea, were heading to the park later on 43ave and Mcdowell!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

so did any of you guys cruised on Sunday? It was pretty tight at the park :cheesy:


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 10 2003, 12:38 AM
> *so did any of you guys cruised on Sunday? It was pretty tight at the park :cheesy:*


 WWWASSSSUUUPPP alll you slow lane locos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



it chubs dogg


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

AZ is tight


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

i went out cruising for awhile but didn't really see anybody i knew. cruised 51st and backdown thomas and mcdowell where was all these cars at i seen some rides but not a whole lot like i remeber it back when ilived here before.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms+Sep 10 2003, 12:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chubsdaddycustoms @ Sep 10 2003, 12:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 10 2003, 12:38 AM
> *so did any of you guys cruised on Sunday? It was pretty tight at the park  :cheesy:*


WWWASSSSUUUPPP alll you slow lane locos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



it chubs dogg[/b][/quote]
was up homie :cheesy: did you guys fix the pump on the caddy? youll propably see some of us at your shop sat night


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 10 2003, 11:05 AM
> *i went out cruising for awhile but didn't really see anybody i knew. cruised 51st and backdown thomas and mcdowell where was all these cars at i seen some rides but not a whole lot like i remeber it back when ilived here before.*


 did you go in at the park?


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

sunday car hop carna asada at my shop 4-9 26 east pima


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms_@Sep 14 2003, 02:20 AM
> *sunday car hop carna asada at my shop 4-9 26 east pima*


 Wow thats a good deal :0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

What's up Chubs!!! :biggrin:  it was a nice turnout! 



Last edited by kraz13 at Sep 15 2003, 12:12 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2003, 11:12 PM
> *What's up Chubs!!! :biggrin:  it was a nice turnout!*


 yeah it was except i got there kind of late  how was the westside? :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

that blue 66 that was hopping was getting up nice. at billys shop although luis from da riders was swinging pretty good too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Sep 15 2003, 10:50 AM
> *that blue 66 that was hopping was getting up nice. at billys shop although luis from da riders was swinging pretty good too. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 billys shop correctioin chubs's shop


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms+Sep 15 2003, 01:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chubsdaddycustoms @ Sep 15 2003, 01:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Sep 15 2003, 10:50 AM
> *that blue 66 that was hopping was getting up nice. at billys shop although luis from da riders was swinging pretty good too. :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


billys shop correctioin chubs's shop[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

thank you to all who showed up and drank beer and ate with us


wasssuppp to damien aka haterade was in the house 

wasssup
Slow Lane
majestics
phoenix riders
switch
willy and his crew
south central and all other phx lowriders


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms+Sep 15 2003, 01:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chubsdaddycustoms @ Sep 15 2003, 01:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Sep 15 2003, 10:50 AM
> *that blue 66 that was hopping was getting up nice. at billys shop although luis from da riders was swinging pretty good too. :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


billys shop correctioin chubs's shop[/b][/quote]
doesnt billy have aqua color 64 rag top when we were out there in az i seen a 64 rag with a individuals plaque on it.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WASSUP TO ALL THE RIDERS, CHUBBS TIGHT SHOP, EVERYONE ELSE IF I MET YOU WASSUP, IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH EVERYONE, TIGHT RIDES OUT THERE. SEE OUT RIDIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Sep 15 2003, 07:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGBODY96 @ Sep 15 2003, 07:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt billy have aqua color 64 rag top when we were out there in az i seen a 64 rag with a individuals plaque on it.[/b][/quote]
naw that was a homies but he did own it at one time


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

hey homie do you know if its for sale cause if its the same one me and my homies saw this car was bad it had chrome engine, undercarrige i think it even had a mural in the back let me know if you have any pictures of the car if its the same one though homie


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 16 2003, 10:31 PM
> *hey homie do you know if its for sale cause if its the same one me and my homies saw this car was bad it had chrome engine, undercarrige i think it even had a mural in the back let me know if you have any pictures of the car if its the same one though homie*


 that car is some where in la wreck big time in homie momma pad


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms+Sep 16 2003, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chubsdaddycustoms @ Sep 16 2003, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGBODY96_@Sep 16 2003, 10:31 PM
> *hey homie do you know if its for sale cause if its the same one me and my homies saw this car was bad it had chrome engine, undercarrige i think it even had a mural in the back let me know if you have any pictures of the car if its the same one though homie*


that car is some where in la wreck big time in homie momma pad[/b][/quote]
thanx for the food and beer...... it was fun kicking back there :biggrin: :biggrin: PHXRDZ C.C.


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

kool


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms_@Sep 17 2003, 04:29 PM
> *kool*


 Do you belong to Mikes Chapter Individuals? Who are you?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 17 2003, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 17 2003, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chubsdaddycustoms_@Sep 17 2003, 04:29 PM
> *kool*


Do you belong to Mikes Chapter Individuals? Who are you?[/b][/quote]
I thought Mike was the only one in his chapter??


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Sep 17 2003, 09:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Sep 17 2003, 09:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Mike was the only one in his chapter?? [/b][/quote]
don't you have a bone to bite? hahahhaa j.k. homie

Mike is L.A. Individuals. 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Sep 17 2003, 09:24 PM


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 17 2003, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 17 2003, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't you have a bone to bite? hahahhaa j.k. homie

Mike is L.A. Individuals.[/b][/quote]
no not mike chapter were a branched off of the north hoolwood with hyro but im a recent member


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 17 2003, 11:33 PM
> *:uh:*


 :uh:    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms+Sep 17 2003, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chubsdaddycustoms @ Sep 17 2003, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 17 2003, 11:33 PM
> *:uh:*


:uh:    :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 you coming to L.A.? :biggrin:


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 18 2003, 01:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 18 2003, 01:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you coming to L.A.? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yea buddy maybe saturday


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Sep 17 2003, 09:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Sep 17 2003, 09:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Mike was the only one in his chapter?? [/b][/quote]
mike has a nice lac, an also a very cool person 2 hang out with ,he always on the blvd flying da individuals plaqe :biggrin: i think mike doing his own thang. :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

whats going on for tonight anybody out rollin or hoppin, where's everyone hanging out at.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

whats going down for next weekend? anybody having any bbq or hopoffs, lets do something and get together, go ridin and bbq.
whats up chubbs that was tight you should do another get-together, thats what makes this sport fun is kickin it.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

There is a show in Tucson next weekend.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 21 2003, 11:59 PM
> *There is a show in Tucson next weekend.*


 Isn't Dukes fiesta show on Oct 11?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHERE'S THAT LOCATED AT? WHATS UP I KNOW THERE'S PHX RIDERS OUT THERE?


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

so who hop off this weekend that missed out on i was out of town any new winners


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms_@Sep 23 2003, 01:55 AM
> *so who hop off this weekend that missed out on i was out of town any new winners*


 i miss out this weekend, but i heard there was a lot of hopping out at the bbq. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Sep 23 2003, 12:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Sep 23 2003, 12:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chubsdaddycustoms_@Sep 23 2003, 01:55 AM
> *so who hop off this weekend that missed out on i was out of town  any new winners*


i miss out this weekend, but i heard there was a lot of hopping out at the bbq. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
There was one at the park on Alta Vista in South Phoenix. I got there late but i saw a orange 64 swinging pretty good! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Sep 23 2003, 12:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kraz13 @ Sep 23 2003, 12:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was one at the park on Alta Vista in South Phoenix. I got there late but i saw a orange 64 swinging pretty good! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i think its todds or marios from majestics...........nice ride thou.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

who's all going out tonight? I'll be out in my rag, with some south central homies, hope to see some peeps out.



, later Damien


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yall gonna be at the car wash on central or what, let me know where and when and i will try and come out in the 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Sep 26 2003, 02:53 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yall gonna be at the car wash on central or what, let me know where and when and i will try and come out in the SS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 26 2003, 01:30 PM
> *I'll be out in my rag, later Damien*


 HEY DO YOU HAVE A CONVERTIBLE????


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

why you always hatin!!

AZ whats up we were out rollin last night 43rd mcdowell 51st, 75 indian school, we went to encanto park also didn't see really anybody out. we should try to organize a cruise spot?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

everyones is mainly out on sundays with their low lows ill see whats up with cruising around the carwash tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 27 2003, 09:33 AM
> *why you always hatin!!
> 
> AZ whats up we were out rollin last night 43rd mcdowell 51st, 75 indian school, we went to encanto park also didn't see really anybody out. we should try to organize a cruise spot?*


 I am not hatein i just think its funny every time you say you are out its "i was in the RAG"


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 27 2003, 02:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Sep 27 2003, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Sep 27 2003, 09:33 AM
> *why you always hatin!!
> 
> AZ whats up we were out rollin last night 43rd mcdowell 51st, 75 indian school, we went to encanto park also didn't see really anybody out. we should try to organize a cruise spot?*


I am not hatein i just think its funny every time you say you are out its "i was in the RAG"[/b][/quote]
caz hes on the rag


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEAH "I" WAS IN THE RAG ROLLIN WITH OTHERS, WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO SAY OH TONY COULD'VE BEEN ROLLIN WITH ME?
YEAH BIG DEAL NOBODY WAS IN MY CAR OH WELL!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i saw the og white 63ss on mill ave on saturday, looks real nice :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Sep 29 2003, 09:56 AM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 29 2003, 08:21 AM
> *YEAH "I" WAS IN THE RAG ROLLIN WITH OTHERS, WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO SAY OH TONY COULD'VE BEEN ROLLIN WITH ME?
> YEAH BIG DEAL NOBODY WAS IN MY CAR OH WELL!!!*


 No rather than reminding EVERYBODY you have a "RAG" try just saying "I" was out or "WE"where out you don't need to remind everybody you have a "RAG" I KNOW YOU ARE PROUD TO HAVE A NICE CAR AS YOU SHOULD BE BUT 4 REAL MAN YOU KNOW WHAT UP


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Sep 29 2003, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Sep 29 2003, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Sep 29 2003, 08:21 AM
> *YEAH "I" WAS IN THE RAG ROLLIN WITH OTHERS, WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO SAY OH TONY COULD'VE BEEN ROLLIN WITH ME?
> YEAH BIG DEAL NOBODY WAS IN MY CAR OH WELL!!!*


No rather than reminding EVERYBODY you have a "RAG" try just saying "I" was out or "WE"where out you don't need to remind everybody you have a "RAG" I KNOW YOU ARE PROUD TO HAVE A NICE CAR AS YOU SHOULD BE BUT 4 REAL MAN YOU KNOW WHAT UP[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

ya thats my roomys SS, we have yet to find a good spot for lows    , I think riders here need to get more organized!! Yall need to find a restaurant or company that will let you have a low cruze once a week......I have been going to that rod cruze on indian bend and pima.....why cant the lowlows organize something like that?? Is there not enough dedication or something out here?? I would be more than happy to support this and help organize even though i have 0 connections out here (just moved).......so whats up??


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Sep 29 2003, 02:17 PM
> *ya thats my roomys SS, we have yet to find a good spot for lows    , I think riders here need to get more organized!! Yall need to find a restaurant or company that will let you have a low cruze once a week......I have been going to that rod cruze on indian bend and pima.....why cant the lowlows organize something like that?? Is there not enough dedication or something out here?? I would be more than happy to support this and help organize even though i have 0 connections out here (just moved).......so whats up??*


 everybody lazy.....


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

we should organize a cruise spot and find a restaraunt to let us do it i bet i could get something together, what would be some good places, help me out! lets get our roll on!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

thats my 63ss, we need a good cruise spot! I am new to the area and we have been going over to scottsdale at indian bend, havent seen any lows yet, just a bunch of hot rodders, let us know whats up!!!!


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Sep 29 2003, 11:18 PM
> *thats my 63ss, we need a good cruise spot! I am new to the area and we have been going over to scottsdale at indian bend, havent seen any lows yet, just a bunch of hot rodders, let us know whats up!!!! *


 cruzing is dead gangbangers kill it but wait for sundays at the park 


plus scottdale is a lolo spot anyways


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time yall cruising on sundays at the park or at the wash on central????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

try sueno park 43rd ave an encanto or oso park 75th ave an indianschool.on sudays after 4 or 5 pm. :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

let us know this weekend and we will try to roll out there, been to the wash on central a couple of times but never seen any one out there


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

i'm trying to organize something for this weekend lets get majestics,individuals, phx riderz and any other clubs out there, south central is going to vegas but i'm staying, not showing this year lets all meet at 43rd encanto park saturady night. someone what time is good to meet up?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

some of the phoenix riderz are going 2 vegas, also i heard mike from individuals rollin 2 the show+i think majestics are going, not 2 sure thou.............so good luck "haterade" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

give directions, we are coming from baseline rd, and a time and we will be there


come az, if you arent going to las vegas come out sat night, lets get a cruise started up every weekend


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll be in Phoenix this weekend  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

We're thinking about moving out the Phoenix AZ area :0 In fact we're driving down there after Vegas to look at some house, and to get a feel for the area. You'll see me bangin bumper in 64 with Michigan tags soon :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 30 2003, 06:51 PM
> *We're thinking about moving out the Phoenix AZ area :0 In fact we're driving down there after Vegas to look at some house, and to get a feel for the area. You'll see me bangin bumper in 64 with Michigan tags soon :biggrin:*


 We got a house for sale in a nice area. Buy it!!!!!!!! LOL There are a lot of good neighborhoods comin up on the west side of PHX


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

c didy and the crew are headed for vegas and all of the idividuals are too


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

from baseline and what street?, you can take 1-10 to 53rd ave go right, then head north till you go past mcdowell then you'll see the park on your left side come on in to the back. 

whats up riderz who's all coming? what time should we do this


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

7 or 8 or 9pm or ???? pick a time and we will show up
I want to see some rides, just got new camera and want to take some pics or shoot a video of some one hoppin


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

how's 8pm sound let me know and lets get everyone there.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 2 2003, 10:18 AM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Hey tru cruizers I have a questions about your Cadillac's sliding canvas top, is it manual or electric and were did you get it done and how much it cost?
Thanks bro!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 2 2003, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 2 2003, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 2 2003, 10:18 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Hey tru cruizers I have a questions about your Cadillac's sliding canvas top, is it manual or electric and were did you get it done and how much it cost?
Thanks bro![/b][/quote]
 whats up "1morecutty"my sliding rag is 35x40-manual they dont make electric rag that big.so they say  it got done at streetbeat customs in phoenix az.an the price was about 7 hundred. :0 any other? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 1 2003, 11:42 PM
> *7 or 8 or 9pm or ???? pick a time and we will show up
> I want to see some rides, just got new camera and want to take some pics or shoot a video of some one hoppin*


 Give me info. when and where are you guys meeting? :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

43rd encanto park saturday the 4th at 8:00


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

this invite goes out to all the riders in the az area, lets keep this a good thing and it might last awile, no haters allowed


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

lets get everyone out here, why not get some of the hot rodders out ther too, maybe some minitruckers, this might help the image of the sport for those who care, i just want a place where we can all cruise and enjoy ourselves, going to the hot rod cruises is cool but some of the oder folks dont appreciate our rides enough, i just want a big cruise every weekend where anyone can come out and enjoy themselves, we need to represent our sport in a better manner and let people see that we arent bad guys to be around


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

Right now i'm talking to a couple people that own a parking lot on the westside, and there is a restaraunt there, i'm tring to organize a cruise spot that is private property, and can be a place for everyone to hang out. more details to come, I'm ironing out all the mishap type shit right now.

Thanx,Damien


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good, if it works out we gotta respect their lot, no trash and no fights, keep it clean and it may last a good while, i hope it works out, good luck, looking forward to it, let me know where, i am new to the area 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Oct 2 2003, 07:05 PM


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Well hell, if it helps us keep the spot....we can make a small sweep after everyone leaves and pick up any trash that ppl leave....Surely there wont be TOO much!! But for real, get the word out!! PEACEFULL GATHERING!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 2 2003, 06:04 PM
> *Well hell, if it helps us keep the spot....we can make a small sweep after everyone leaves and pick up any trash that ppl leave....Surely there wont be TOO much!! But for real, get the word out!! PEACEFULL GATHERING!!!*


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

impala 1962 you going to be there, or in vegas??? 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Oct 3 2003, 01:52 AM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup all. If you guys want something like that cruise on indian bend, I am a manager of a restaurant. We have a pretty large parking lot, not a giant as the mc D's has. It is on Broadway in Tempe.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats the restaraunt called and where is it, sounds good, let us know whats up and we will check it out


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Oct 2 2003, 01:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Oct 2 2003, 01:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up "1morecutty"my sliding rag is 35x40-manual they dont make electric rag that big.so they say  it got done at streetbeat customs in phoenix az.an the price was about 7 hundred. :0 any other? :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thanks for the info homei :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

you find anything out yet haterade???


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I think it would be great to have it in Tempe because the police are less likely to want to break it up, I'm sure the police in west phoenix know what to look for as far as gatherings go and what to break up......plus the riff-raff won't know where we are!! Just for the riders!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

You sure it would be cool DeeLoc??? What does everyone else think??


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

if everyone really wanted to organize a cruise spot they need to stay out of the aves on the west-side...cops are gonna break it up even if you keep the parking lot clean and everything else because of the people that will cruise around the spot instead of pulling into where they are supposed to be....and no matter where you go your gonna have haters..the ones in the junk cars out to prove something...i still think the best possible place for a cruise spot is south mtn park...its a public facility and they got alot of parking...as long as you kept the alcahol out theres nothing they could really sweat you for..and its centrally located for all the riders from the west-side to the east-side :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

we just need to decide on a place, it needs to a central locatoin so everyone can show up, but i think your right about the cops and the avenues, we need some where they arent used to seeing us and the haters wont show up at, deeloc's place sounds good if the parking lot is big enough


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

IT WOULD BE TIGHT TO HAVE A CRUISE SPOT IN PHOENIX AGAIN....WHERE WE COULD ACTUALLY SHOWOFF OUR SHIT...IM TIRED OF TELLING PEOPLE FROM CALI AND EVERYWHERE ELSE AFTER THE SHOWS DOWN HERE THAT THERES NOT REALLY A SPOT UNLESS YOU WANNA GET SWEATED BY THE COPS OR THE HATERS...WHERE IS DEE LOCS PLACE?....WE NEED TO GET THIS TOGETHER FORREAL PHOENIX...IM TELLING YOU SOUTH MTN PARK..NO COPS=NO GETTING SWEATED...BIG ASS PARKING LOTS AND LOTS OF ROOM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

where is south montain park, i am from tempe and only been here for a couple of months, deeloc and haterade whats up???


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

well, i'm still talking ith some people trying to get this thing going so that we can have some fun, but i'll tell ya it's going to be better if we do it with everyone minitruckers, rice racers, hot rodders and lowriders. it'll be a fun thing to do and we'll be able to do it forever
these people have multiple restaraunts, so it could be anywhere and it's private owned so as long as they stay cool the cops can't sweat us!

I'll let you all know more as i hear more info, see everyone saturday night at ENCANTO PARK, 43RD AVE AND ENCANTO
IF ANYBODY NEEDS TO CALL ME 623-764-7483 
LOOK FOR THE "RAGSEVEN" BLUE 67 RAG, I'LL SEE YA THERE


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i will be there, i still think we need a spot away from the normal spots yall have been cruising so the cops wont harass us


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

My restaurant is an Arby's, it is at 525 west Broadway Rd, about a half block from Mill by Old Chicago restaurant. On the weekends it is pretty slow so the parking lot is quite empty especially on Sundays. My manager said it is all good, she said to come check it out.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It would be cool to have two spots to do it at too, those rodders have the indian bend spot and on Wednesday nites at the Albertson's parking lot in Avondale too.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

south mtn park is on central past baseline...go check it out and tell me what you think...


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

we could also hit mill ave in tempe on fridays and saturdays people usually cruise tempe but mostly ricers and crotch rockets...you see a lowrider here and there....but if you go you gotta make sure you turn the jams down cause the cops carry a device that measures sound decibles and youll get a fat ticket for excessive noise....


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

all these spots sound good, but what about tonight and tomorrow, letsw meet up somewhere show em how its done


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be at work till 6, if you want to stop in


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so whats it gonna be tonight, arby's on broadway, encanto park, or south mnt park??


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

where was everybody at?????
went to all the places and didnt see anyone??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 4 2003, 10:09 PM
> *where was everybody at?????
> went to all the places and didnt see anyone??*


 did u even see haterade out there may be u went out to early???


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

he said 8 aand we showed up at 9


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 4 2003, 11:30 PM
> *he said 8 aand we showed up at 9*


 that sucks maybe he was there by himself for an hour LOL so he left shit call his ass up and cus him out  :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

we ( haterade and myself) were there at 8:00 and 8:45 and then we went to oso park and then down to the car wash on baseline and central and hung out with some guys there until about 11:30 didn't see anyone else though


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

we drove into the park at 9 at then by the car wash at 930 or so, did you see a white 63ss


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what about sunday, we should try this again, how about soth mnt park around 8?? or where do yall want to meet up at


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

am i the only one not in vegas


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'll talk to haterade and see what he's doing tonight, but I think we should just meet up at the carwash on central and baseline at 8:00.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good, let me know if yall are going


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 5 2003, 07:41 PM
> *sounds good, let me know if yall are going*


was up homies i couldnt go tonight but, lets do it again next sunday, we used to kick it every sunday night there. the owner of the place is real cool, he said as long as we dont mess with the people going to get their car's washed its all good ill try to find pics of the people that used to kick it there at the car wash :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 5 2003, 09:56 PM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

lets plan for next weekend somewhere, to roll, we were at rollin but nobody was out I just don't get it the land of lows and no one out? somebody tell me whats up?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i want to know the same thing, went out sat night and all i saw was a 67 malibu and it was hot rod, saw another 63 and it was white too, could catch em though, saw em on 7th street


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ok lets try this again next saturday 9pm at central and baseline car wash, there's plenty of space and you could clean your car too!
lets try and get everybody down there!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

there is going to be a cruising central night saturday. its on central by the downtown are but a little north of it :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

where at exactly?? in a store parking lot??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 5 2003, 10:30 PM
> *where at exactly?? in a store parking lot??*


 its heading north on central past thomas you should start seeing hot rods and classic cars just cruising on central. theres a shopping mall plaza on central where theres a grip of cars and people there. it gets reall packed homie :cheesy: and they stay there till like 10 or 11 at night, they begin like around 6 or 7. but there is a lot of cars, they do this twice a year. on march and october.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good, we should all meet up at the wash or some where and all roll up there at the same time and show em how its done


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

the one in march was tight! there was a lot of hot rods, customs, some 4x4s, and a lot of og cars like 40s and 50s :0 i got to see everything there. but there was a couple of lowriders there, i wasnt able to go to that one cause my starter took a shit on me the weekend before and we didnt get to it till after cruising central :angry: i wanted to be there so bad.

the bad thing is that my homeboy got a ticket for hopping down the ave in an el camino he had, and right in front of everybody the cop had his lights on and everything :uh: everyone saw that lol 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 5 2003, 10:53 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so lets meet up at the wash and cruise down central as a group, show some pride for our sport and let em know we are still around and that we arent going anywhere


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 5 2003, 10:58 PM
> *so lets meet up at the wash and cruise down central as a group, show some pride for our sport and let em know we are still around and that we arent going anywhere*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

can we get this pinned so we can keep everyone in arizona informed on the happenings????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey guys, let me know what day you want to hang out at. The parking lot at Arby's is not well lit at nite, so if you want to do something during the afternoon its cool. Again my manager says it is all good.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is that show still on October 19?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time does the cruise on central start this weekend???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i would say around 7 in the afternoon, cause by then the sun is already set


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 5 2003, 11:38 PM
> *Is that show still on October 19?*


 yeah it still on, are you guys going? :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

pics at the car wash


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 5 2003, 10:52 PM
> *the bad thing is that my homeboy got a ticket for hopping down the ave in an el camino he had, and right in front of everybody the cop had his lights on and everything :uh: everyone saw that lol*


 i saw that!!! it was dope!!! We got pulled over for dragging.. we got off though.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Oct 6 2003, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (purpl7duece @ Oct 6 2003, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 5 2003, 10:52 PM
> *the bad thing is that my homeboy got a ticket for hopping down the ave in an el camino he had, and right in front of everybody the cop had his lights on and everything  :uh:  everyone saw that lol*


i saw that!!! it was dope!!! We got pulled over for dragging.. we got off though.[/b][/quote]
was up homie are you going to be down there saturday?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

OK, to get this straight, lets meet at the wash at 7pm, i said 7pm, on SATURDAY!!......Get a lil organized and move on down to the cruise! How is that, Any objections??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 6 2003, 11:22 PM
> *OK, to get this straight, lets meet at the wash at 7pm, i said 7pm, on SATURDAY!!......Get a lil organized and move on down to the cruise! How is that, Any objections??*


 how about 6?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'm down, just decide on a time and let us all know.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2003, 11:39 PM
> *I'm down, just decide on a time and let us all know. *


 did you go to the car wash at 8 on sunday?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

6 is good on saturday


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 7 2003, 05:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 7 2003, 05:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2003, 11:39 PM
> *I'm down, just decide on a time and let us all know. *


did you go to the car wash at 8 on sunday?[/b][/quote]
no, I wasn't able to make it.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SOUNDS GOOD ABOUT 6PM i'M SURE ME SOUTH CENTRAL TRUE BLUE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*HEY I'M IN EL MIRAGE AZ!!! AM I NEAR ANYTHING INTERESTING?? IS THERE ANYWHERE TO HANG OUT? I'LL BE HERE TILL THURSDAY*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 7 2003, 10:02 AM
> *HEY I'M IN EL MIRAGE AZ!!! AM I NEAR ANYTHING INTERESTING?? IS THERE ANYWHERE TO HANG OUT? I'LL BE HERE TILL THURSDAY*


 Damn join Individuals Car Club Phoenix Arizona chapter hahaa...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

The closest thing to you in el mirage is sueño park between mc dowell, and thomas on 43rd avenue. There is also a cruise night on saturday on central by down town. Sometimes there is people hanging out at oso park over at 75th ave and thomas


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

what kind of cars do you all guys have? i know on of you guys have an og 63 all white. i am just wondering?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

what up all u az riderz...ready 2 roll this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

As most of you know I have a 67 impala conv, "RAGSEVEN"


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

the white 63ss is mine, see yall on sunday, the name is chris


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

i might roll out with you guys if things go right with me...i drive a silver cadillac deville...its alright....no juice though....you guys juiced?..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

so are you guys still down to meet up on saturday at the car wash? :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yes i am up for the wash on saturday, no juice yet, i miss hittin switches so much!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

your 63 is all original right? you even have the og hubcaps :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

is there a U.L.A out here like in dallas or something similar(united lowriders association), if not we should get one started up, its for all the clubs and individuals to attend and get informed on shows events happens cruise or anything related to the sport, they do raffles and give aways and i think some do stuff for charity, this would be a good way to get organized and get the sport a better name, what do yall think??????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I gots a stock 01 S10, nothing on it yet tho, Arby's don't pay well :biggrin: Trying to save some cash for some rims from homeboyz. Don't know what size to get tho, 14s or 15s. The name is Davian, gonna try to make it to the wash to meet up with you guys.
The thing rosecity said seemed pretty good. At least we could get organized and meet up and try to make a difference and change the lowrider negative image.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I gots a stock 01 S10, nothing on it yet tho, Arby's don't pay well :biggrin: Trying to save some cash for some rims from homeboyz. Don't know what size to get tho, 14s or 15s. The name is Davian, gonna try to make it to the wash to meet up with you guys.
The thing rosecity said seemed pretty good. At least we could get organized and meet up and try to make a difference and change the lowrider negative image.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

go 15s, something different but there not 20s, thats what i had on my 92 s10


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont think theres a u.l.a here, im not sure, it seems like a good organization :biggrin: do you roll on og hubcaps, ive seen your car but i seen it while it was passing us, kind of just glanced at it quickly :0 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 7 2003, 10:44 PM


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Whats up Az riders I was there this past weekend and this is what I saw @ sueno park 











Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 7 2003, 11:33 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 7 2003, 11:30 PM
> *Whats up Az riders I was there this past weekend and this is what I saw @ sueno park
> 
> 
> ...


 was up cutty? how have you been dog? was there a lot of people at the park :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

But I guess everybody was @ central ave huh :uh: 
Oh well I hope to go back soon :biggrin: 
Me and my brother and 1 of his car club members were chillin @ armandos taco shop  











Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 8 2003, 12:13 AM


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 7 2003, 11:36 PM
> *was up cutty? how have you been dog? was there a lot of people at the park :0*


Not bad Mr. 5.20 rolla :roflmao: and you?
The park was not packed but it was not dead, it was allright
I be there again for the show on the 19th fo sure  



Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 8 2003, 12:13 AM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yes i am rolling the og ss hubcaps, i have the wheels painted red also, need to do some floor pan work before i go to customizing the ride, looking forward to the cruise on sat, see yall at teh wash on central, pass the word along to those not on L.I.L.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 7 2003, 11:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 7 2003, 11:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 7 2003, 11:36 PM
> *was up cutty? how have you been dog? was there a lot of people at the park :0*


Not bad Mr. 5.20 rolla :roflmao: and you?
The park was not packed but it was not dead, it was allright
I be there again for the show on the 19th fo sure [/b][/quote]
hell yeah you know how i roll  ive been cool are you going to be here friday or going to get here on saturday?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

EVERYBODY STILL DOWN TO MEET UP AT THE WASH ON CENTRAL AT 6PM?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

are you going to go in your rag 7? i want to see, is it all og or custom? :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 8 2003, 11:36 AM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 8 2003, 01:08 PM
> *EVERYBODY STILL DOWN TO MEET UP AT THE WASH ON CENTRAL AT 6PM?*


 you talking about today or this weekend???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Oct 8 2003, 12:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Oct 8 2003, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Oct 8 2003, 01:08 PM
> *EVERYBODY STILL DOWN TO MEET UP AT THE WASH ON CENTRAL AT 6PM?*


you talking about today or this weekend???[/b][/quote]
he is talking about saturday to go up to the central cruise


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

saturday!!!!!!!!!!! at 6pm at the wash on central, get everyone there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i am going to see if my homeboys is going to have his bomb ready for sat. :cheesy:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

it's a mild custom alot of og still, but some custom shit done


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I've got a 64 impala...........but it's still in TEXAS, in about a million pieces.......Doing a full frame off......whoohoo.....I'm going EXTREME custom, but I will still hit the streets every weekend!! Look for my ride in about 5 yrs when i finally finish school and have time to finish.......ya I know.....its a long time, but hopefully it will pay off in the end with a good job!!......I'll be at the WASH saturday, be cruisin in Chris' white 63 IMPY.......PPL, PLEASE BRING SOME LADIES!!!!!!!!!!---------------------GIBBY


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 8 2003, 09:56 AM
> *hell yeah you know how i roll  ive been cool are you going to be here friday or going to get here on saturday?*


 Saturday morning


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

sup to all riders holding it down in phx while we repped in vegas


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 8 2003, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 8 2003, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 8 2003, 09:56 AM
> *hell yeah you know how i roll    ive been cool are you going to be here friday or going to get here on saturday?*


Saturday morning [/b][/quote]
iiight cool homie  stop by and say whats up :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so how many peeps are going to be at the wash on central on saturday at 6????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1065740804.jpg






look for this at teh wash, its mine


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 9 2003, 04:16 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1065740804.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Just wanted to drop a line to you Arizona people. I see your post stays at the top lately, but just wanted to remind you guys about the straight Clownin show next week. We are based out of San Diego and didnt really get a chance to get to AZ because we were at the super show, but help us spread the word.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 9 2003, 12:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 9 2003, 12:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iiight cool homie  stop by and say whats up :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Boy! You know Im getting My cruz on saturday and sunday :biggrin: 
See ya then


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 9 2003, 04:16 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1065740804.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


What happen :0 Its gone :dunno: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 9 2003, 07:14 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

it gotr deleted, i will repost


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

are you talking about the car wash on central and baseline? :dunno: (next to the church's chicken)


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 9 2003, 06:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 9 2003, 06:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy! You know Im getting My cruz on saturday and sunday :biggrin: 
See ya then [/b][/quote]
hell yeah! :biggrin: are you going in the show, or you just cruisin?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 9 2003, 03:55 PM
> *so how many peeps are going to be at the wash on central on saturday at 6????*


 ill be there, i told some of my friends to meet up there also, ill try to get more :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 9 2003, 09:55 PM
> *so how many peeps are going to be at the wash on central on saturday at 6????*


 me and haterade will be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Oct 9 2003, 10:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SouthCentralTrueBlue @ Oct 9 2003, 10:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rosecityrider_@Oct 9 2003, 09:55 PM
> *so how many peeps are going to be at the wash on central on saturday at 6????*


me and haterade will be there for sure :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
do you have a blue lincoln? it might be someone else.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 10 2003, 04:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 10 2003, 04:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a blue lincoln? it might be someone else.[/b][/quote]
ya, that's me


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Oct 9 2003, 10:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SouthCentralTrueBlue @ Oct 9 2003, 10:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, that's me[/b][/quote]
dam dog that lincoln looks tight are you bringing it down on saturday :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ya, I'm gonna bring it down there


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 9 2003, 10:08 PM
> *hell yeah! :biggrin: are you going in the show, or you just cruisin? *


 I'll be @ the show  Anything happening saturday(18th) :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 9 2003, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 9 2003, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 9 2003, 10:08 PM
> *hell yeah!  :biggrin:  are you going in the show, or you just cruisin?  *


I'll be @ the show  Anything happening saturday(18th) :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
theres probably going to be cruising maybe, i have to wake up real early the sunday right after to go set up and stuff :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 9 2003, 10:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 9 2003, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres probably going to be cruising maybe, i have to wake up real early the sunday right after to go set up and stuff :uh: [/b][/quote]
Go get them Tall ass Trophy's Bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 9 2003, 10:48 PM
> *
> Go get them Tall ass Trophy's Bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 theres too much comp, especially in the 60s categories  but lets see what happens


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

is there anyone from mi familia showing do you know?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 9 2003, 10:51 PM
> *is there anyone from la familia showing do you know?*


 I cannot speak for them bro I don't know :uh: 
But they should they have some nice caprice's  
My brother wants to do his enterior before he start displaying it @ major evets :biggrin: 


Do you have Hydros on the '62?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what show you guys talkin about??? when???? where???? details????


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 9 2003, 11:09 PM
> *what show you guys talkin about??? when???? where???? details????*


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...de38ebed4ed7607


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN_@Oct 9 2003, 04:26 PM
> *Hey Just wanted to drop a line to you Arizona people. I see your post stays at the top lately, but just wanted to remind you guys about the straight Clownin show next week. We are based out of San Diego and didnt really get a chance to get to AZ because we were at the super show, but help us spread the word.*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 9 2003, 11:02 PM
> *
> I cannot speak for them bro I don't know :uh:
> But they should they have some nice caprice's
> ...


 nah i havent lifted it yet, but i still can show off the trunk


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 9 2003, 11:22 PM
> *Do you have Hydros on the '62?*


*
nah i havent lifted it yet, but i still can show off the trunk *[/quote]
Will see on sunday(19)  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hope it is dry tomorrow


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 10 2003, 11:16 AM
> *hope it is dry tomorrow*


 thats what i was thinking as soon as i got up :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

well I have noticed that bad weather doesn't linger around here long, and the weather channel seems to think its going to be aight tommorow, so like us TEXANS say, "SEE YALL THERE" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by gibby64 at Oct 10 2003, 01:29 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms_@Oct 9 2003, 01:06 AM
> *sup to all riders holding it down in phx while we repped in vegas*


 sup chubs


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

does anyone know anything about the truck show coming up at firebird raceway, i think its in november, i also heard they are going to have a truck hop???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Its the Truckin Nats I think.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah thats this weekend i was going to go but, I have to work. and then go ROLLIN with all of you guys!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 10 2003, 02:49 PM
> *    *


 was up homie are you cruising this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

see yall tonight at 6 at the wash, lets get everyone out there


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 11 2003, 12:05 PM
> *see yall tonight at 6 at the wash, lets get everyone out there*


 hell yeah


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

last call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

We're getting ready to leave now.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

was nice too see all yall out there!!! i will start a post later in the post your rides section, so look for your rides!!!!!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

that shit was off the hook man!!! i have never seen so many rides at one time just cruisin up and down the road


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

it was good to finally put a face with a name, see yall at the next cruise


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i bearly got home :biggrin: where did you guys go afterward?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

we just rolled back to the house, HUNGRY HUNGRY!!!! Hadn't really eatin all day.......


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHERE IS THE KICK-BACK SPOT TONIGHT!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i think maybe the wash on central, somebody let us know


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

somebody decide on a spot for tonight and post it and a time


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WE ARE ON OUR WAY TO SUENO PARK (43RD AVE - ENCANTO)

IF THERE'S NOTHING GOING ON THERE WE WILL CRUZ TO CENTRAL!

SEE YA THERE........


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

where yall headed????? what time???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i was at sueño like at 6 in the afternoon, and i saw a couple of cars outhere :cheesy: i saw haterade's 67, the 2 pumper from la familia  , phx riders budlight :biggrin: they all look nice outhere :thumbsup: i bearly passed by the central car wash right now but no one was there. i couldnt kikit this afternoon i had stuff going on, but next week we will be at the show  we should all meet up at the show and throw a cruise afterward


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 12 2003, 11:13 PM
> *i was at sueño like at 6 in the afternoon, and i saw a couple of cars outhere :cheesy: i saw haterade's 67, the 2 pumper from la familia  , phx riders budlight :biggrin: they all look nice outhere :thumbsup: i bearly passed by the central car wash right now but no one was there. i couldnt kikit this afternoon i had stuff going on, but next week we will be at the show  we should all meet up at the show and throw a cruise afterward *


 SUENO PARK WAS ALL GOOD!

I TOOK A PIC OF YOU IN YOU'R SIX2 & A BUNCH OF OTHER FIRME
RIDE'S OUT THERE. MY HOMIE TONY WAS HOPPIN ON THIS OTHER DUDE W/ THE SAME STYLE CAR AS HIS (GRAN PRIX) & HIS BALL JOINT BUSTED - THE OTHER DUDE LAUGHED & KEPT HOPPIN BUT A FEW HOPS LATER HIS BALL JOINT BUSTED TO. HE WASN'T LAUGHING AFTER THAT.....HE SHOULD HAVE QUITE WHILE HE WAS AHEAD. LALO THE PREZ STARTED TO REMOVE THE BUSTED BALL JOINT WHILE TONY & I WENT TO AUTO ZONE AND BOUGHT ANOTHER ONE. $14.00 BUCKS & A FEW MINITES LATER TONY PRIX WAS ON HIT AGAIN...WE CRUISED TO ARMANDO'S TACO SHOP & KICK IT FOR A WHILE. AFTER THAT WE CALLED IT A NIGHT. 

I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW - GOTTA WORK! I CLOCK OUT AT 7:00PM SO IF YOU GUYS PLAN A CRUISE SOMEWHERE AFTERWARD'S POST IT & WE'LL BE THERE...THX


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Oct 12 2003, 10:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Oct 12 2003, 10:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 12 2003, 11:13 PM
> *i was at sueño like at 6 in the afternoon, and i saw a couple of cars outhere  :cheesy: i saw haterade's 67, the 2 pumper from la familia   , phx riders budlight  :biggrin: they all look nice outhere  :thumbsup: i bearly passed by the central car wash right now but no one was there. i couldnt kikit this afternoon i had stuff going on, but next week we will be at the show    we should all meet up at the show and throw a cruise afterward  *


SUENO PARK WAS ALL GOOD!

I TOOK A PIC OF YOU IN YOU'R SIX2 & A BUNCH OF OTHER FIRME
RIDE'S OUT THERE. MY HOMIE TONY WAS HOPPIN ON THIS OTHER DUDE W/ THE SAME STYLE CAR AS HIS (GRAN PRIX) & HIS BALL JOINT BUSTED - THE OTHER DUDE LAUGHED & KEPT HOPPIN BUT A FEW HOPS LATER HIS BALL JOINT BUSTED TO. HE WASN'T LAUGHING AFTER THAT.....HE SHOULD HAVE QUITE WHILE HE WAS AHEAD. LALO THE PREZ STARTED TO REMOVE THE BUSTED BALL JOINT WHILE TONY & I WENT TO AUTO ZONE AND BOUGHT ANOTHER ONE. $14.00 BUCKS & A FEW MINITES LATER TONY PRIX WAS ON HIT AGAIN...WE CRUISED TO ARMANDO'S TACO SHOP & KICK IT FOR A WHILE. AFTER THAT WE CALLED IT A NIGHT. 

I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW - GOTTA WORK! I CLOCK OUT AT 7:00PM SO IF YOU GUYS PLAN A CRUISE SOMEWHERE AFTERWARD'S POST IT & WE'LL BE THERE...THX[/b][/quote]
hell yeah homie  i saw 2 cars (g-bodies) going home with there ball joints broken. they were together, lol. i wished i had been there  but its on and poppin next weekend :biggrin: how did the 62 came out? your car looked sweet up there at the park :thumbsup: post the pics on post your rides, thanx.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

fuck!!!!!!!!!!! its 4am and i cant sleep


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

630am stayed up all night


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 06:24 AM
> *630am stayed up all night*


 :0 i bearly got up  going to school now :uh:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I thought I heard you playin Battlefield 1942 all night!!!! Explosions and shit commin from the next room!!! Wear some damn headphones next time!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 13 2003, 11:46 AM
> *I thought I heard you playin Battlefield 1942 all night!!!! Explosions and shit commin from the next room!!! Wear some damn headphones next time!!!!!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i would of been mad :angry: lol


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

got to do somethin when you can sleep, only played for about an hour, waqs on here most the night


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

check this out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

the show has been cancelled


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wtf happened, let me know something, we still cruising though right??????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is what the promoter typed down 
"Due to circumstances out of our control. The straight clownin show scheduled for Oct 19 will be moved to a later date next year. The Venue has been paid for scince August. On Friday 10 Oct 03 We were presented with a bill of an Astronomical amount of Money for staffing of one times and security. An amount that almost tripled the cost of the venue alone. At the present time we feel that we wouldnt be able to cover the cost of the entire show. Therefore Myself "Bird" and the owner of the company Jose Romero have decided to move to a date to be announced early next year. We have beeen discusing this mattter with the celebrity theatre and both sides agreed to move this date. The crew of Straight Clownin appologizes for any inconvienence this may have caused./ We were really looking forward to our first show in the Az because we know the Lowrider movement is strong in Az and know that the support would be a good turnout from you guys with the cars. Any one who preregisterd can get a refund sent back "


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i still wanna cruise around the fairs though :biggrin: i was fukn ready for the show to, since august :uh: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 13 2003, 10:01 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wtf, everyone is cancelling shows now, lowrider did it and some others have been cancled too, this shit sucks, hvent been to a show out here yet, hope a good one is coming up soon


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 10:04 PM
> *wtf, everyone is cancelling shows now, lowrider did it and some others have been cancled too, this shit sucks, hvent been to a show out here yet, hope a good one is coming up soon*


 did you go the august show? that was a pretty good show, but we didnt show


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

WORD ON THE STREET IS EVERYONE IS SCARED TO PULL UP TO WHITE BOY IN THE ORANGE 64 FROM THE BIG M HERE IN PHX HE WANTS TO KNOW WHY ?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nope, hadnt been to any out here, still waiting on a good show to come up, yall going to goodguys show


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

who are you and who is he, never seen either of you, remeber i am new out here and trying to get down with the crowd, didnt see yall out this weekend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 13 2003, 10:08 PM
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS EVERYONE IS SCARED TO PULL UP TO WHITE BOY IN THE ORANGE 64 FROM THE BIG M HERE IN PHX HE WANTS TO KNOW WHY ?*


 wasup pimp?
i think i know what car you are talking about, the car has a white top and he was at the park at central and alta vista right??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 10:08 PM
> *nope, hadnt been to any out here, still waiting on a good show to come up, yall going to goodguys show*


 when is the goodguys show? are you going


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

ROSECITY WHAT DO YOU DRIVE OUT HERE


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i would like to go and check it out, ilike hot odrs, the chopped customs as much as i do lowriders, the show is Nov 15-16 at West World of Scottsdale


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

white 1963ss with od hub caps and red wheels, waiting to get a job out here so i can get some rims


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

have they already had the truck nats out yet???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 10:17 PM
> *white 1963ss with od hub caps and red wheels, waiting to get a job out here so i can get some rims*


 are you going to get knockoffs? :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yes i want some so bad


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

you looking for 14s or 13s


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i dont know yet, you got some????? i think about going with 14s cause its my daily


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

and some skirts too


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

it would look nice on your car with some 175/75s tires :thumbsup: then your car is dropped :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

got to get a job first, need money to pay rent also


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

does your car scrape a lot?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nope, been thinkin about taking down another inch in front and two in back


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

only scrapes on theses big ass monster speed bumps yall got


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, you should wait until you get your set of rims put on cause it may drop your car a bit after you put smaller tires on it.  i think i know where you can get them here in az for a good price.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

get me some info, as soon as i get a job i want to get some rims and skirts


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cool :thumbsup: do you got your dual antennas yet?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

those are after rims and skirts, putting dual 62s on it, ilike the tear drop base that they have


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i still need my antennas  it's going to make the back look complete after i get them on. i cant wait till i get my hands on them!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

when did you take the first one off


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i had a place for the original antenna in the fender on the right side, but i had the body man cover that up cause im getting the duals in the back.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

the front fender that is :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhh, ok i see now, going to bed now been up sinc sunday morning, cnat type to good now ant,moer


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 11:02 PM
> *ohhhhhhhhhhh, ok i see now, going to bed now been up sinc sunday morning, cnat type to good now ant,moer*


 dam homie :0 go ahead and get your sleep


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

see yall this weekrnd


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

No AZ weekend for me  since the show was cancelled :thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

damit :angry:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

you anit gnoone cruise this weekrn


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 11:20 PM
> *you anit gnoone cruise this weekrn*


 cutty or me?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

both ithink you are, right, just sounds like cutty aint going to????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

did you here abpout the monkeys with mind powers that can control robots??????????





























































check it out in off topic :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 13 2003, 11:26 PM
> *both ithink you are, right, just sounds like cutty aint going to????*


cutty was coming down from cali for tha show  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 13 2003, 11:29 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

ohhhhhhh, i guess that ruined his weekend


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ WHERE WE CRUISING TO THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hadnt heard anything since the show was cancled


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 14 2003, 08:47 AM
> *:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 14 2003, 09:52 AM
> *WHATS UP AZ WHERE WE CRUISING TO THIS WEEKEND?*


 i wanted to know the same thing, how bout the car wash :dunno:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i think i am going to head to scottsdale sat night about 7 and hang there at the cruise, its better than nothing and a lot of people show up every weekend


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so whats it gonna be for this weekend, i think i finally got a job!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 14 2003, 10:49 PM
> *so whats it gonna be for this weekend, i think i finally got a job!!!!!*


 thats good man where did you find one?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

az mills, working the lego store for now, still looking for a better job if anyone knows of somebody hiring, it starts out at $7/hour


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wish i had a job with some good hook ups like at autozone or frys electronics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 14 2003, 11:01 PM
> *wish i had a job with some good hook ups like at autozone or frys electronics*


 i sent you a pm


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i sent you one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i replied to it :ugh: :uh:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so did i :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your crazy dawg


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

thats what they tell me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so whats up everybody, where we cruising to this weekend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 14 2003, 11:42 PM
> *so whats up everybody, where we cruising to this weekend*


 we should throw a cruise around the fair


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good, where is it at????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

around 19th ave and mc dowell


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

is that before or after 19th street if your coming from scotts dale


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

before, its right on mc dowell between 17th and 19th ave i think. its a pretty big area 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 14 2003, 11:56 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sound good, i am head to bed now, have slapt in the past trhee days, hope i cna sleep tonight


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

iight homie get your sleep on  you need it


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wheres everyone else from AZ!!!!!???????? yall coming out this weekend???????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

who else is comming out this weekend?????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

bump to the top


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I think myself and sc true blue might go over to scottsdale pavillions saturday night, I'm going to paint my fenderwells this weekend so, the rag is not coming.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

Pavillions??????


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

dude, you don't pay attention when you drive around do you?? The pavillions is the shopping center that McDonalds is in.........I WILL TEACH YOU PHOENIX YET!!!!!! :angry: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i didnt know what that was called, i will be there too


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

where is this thing at? does it get pretty good?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

DAMN I WISH I HAD MY RIDE SO I COULD CRUISE WITH YOU GUYS BUT MY SHIT IS IN THE SHOP GETTING BRAKE-WORK AND SOME OTHER SHIT DONE...HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE IT BACK AND PUT BACK TOGETHER BEFORE THIS NEXT SHOW AT CELEBRITY!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

indian bend road in scottsdalethey usually have 100+ cars there, you never been????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Oct 15 2003, 09:53 PM
> *DAMN I WISH I HAD MY RIDE SO I COULD CRUISE WITH YOU GUYS BUT MY SHIT IS IN THE SHOP GETTING BRAKE-WORK AND SOME OTHER SHIT DONE...HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE IT BACK AND PUT BACK TOGETHER BEFORE THIS NEXT SHOW AT CELEBRITY!*


 the show has been cancelled


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 15 2003, 09:54 PM
> *indian bend road in scottsdalethey usually have 100+ cars there, you never been????*


 i have heard bout it but never had the chance to go, what kind of cars are there?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

little bit of everything except the lows, i am trying to some of yall to start going over there


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so we meet at the pavillions at ???? on sat




how about 630, have to get there early it gets packed


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so when is the next show????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

???


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

az side!!!!!!!!!!!! whats going down


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 17 2003, 12:23 AM
> *az side!!!!!!!!!!!! whats going down*


Keep it down








Ther all sleeping








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 17 2003, 12:43 AM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i guess they are!!!! must be nice to sleep :angry:


----------



## chubsdaddycustoms (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 17 2003, 01:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 17 2003, 01:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rosecityrider_@Oct 17 2003, 12:23 AM
> *az side!!!!!!!!!!!! whats going down*


Keep it down








Ther all sleeping








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
not everyone!!!! :wave:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up, i am new to AZ whats you ride, you coming out this weekend


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone cruising tonight???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

il give a you a call lets see whats going on, but sunday for sure ill be out :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

just hit me up, you got my number right???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah :biggrin: are you going somewhere 2night?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

haent decided yet, didnt know if anyone would be out or not


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 17 2003, 09:46 PM
> *yeah :biggrin: are you going somewhere 2night?*


 ARE YOU GUY'S {S.L.C.C.} GOING TO PARTICIPATE IN THE

PARADE TOMORROW IN AVONDALE....


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

WHAT PARADE?? what street and what time?? I'll go!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

didnt know anything about it what time???


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 17 2003, 11:40 PM
> *WHAT PARADE?? what street and what time?? I'll go!!*


 THE "BILLY MOORE PARADE" 

IT START'S AT 10:00AM - 12:00PM 

THE PARADE BEGIN'S IN THE CORNER OF LITCHFEILD -N- WESTERN

YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO MISS IT BECAUSE THEY ALWAY'S CLOSE A FEW STREET'S DOWN. THEY HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING !!
A FEW CLUB PARTICIPATE EVERY YEAR HITTIN SWITCHES & SHOWING THE RIDE'S MAINLY FOR THE KID'S...

THIS YEAR FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER WE ARE NOT GOING TO PARTICIPATE....
AS 4 ME, I HAVE TO WORK!

p.s if you go take pics'


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i have to work also, gibby may show up and take pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Oct 17 2003, 10:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Oct 17 2003, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 17 2003, 09:46 PM
> *yeah :biggrin:  are you going somewhere 2night?*


ARE YOU GUY'S {S.L.C.C.} GOING TO PARTICIPATE IN THE

PARADE TOMORROW IN AVONDALE....[/b][/quote]
i dont think we are, we didnt talk about the parade  but if anybody goes take pics :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 18 2003, 02:22 AM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yall cruising tonight?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i think i am going to scottsdale tonight let me know if yall plan on cruising anywhere


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

DID ANYONE GO TO THE PARADE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i dont think anyone did, i had to work


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

wasup 4 2day


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up over your way, i am just waiting to hear whats going down


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Lot of clean rides at South Mountain already, we might head out there around 5:00pm or later!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up at south mountain???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

there is going to be some kind of festival but a lot of rides  i saw a couple of lowrides at the car wash on central.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

show are the cars showing or just cruising over there


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i think they are going to be parked at the mountains and kikin it over there


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wassup yall. Went to indian bend last nite. The lowlows need to represent up there. Saw a cherry 60 impala.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i was there






in gibby's cop car


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time yall going


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

pretty good sunday afternoon-night :biggrin: i hads fun


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

car show in YUMA, AZ this SUNDAY. 
come support arizonians. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
this show will not be cancelled. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2003, 12:06 PM
> *:thumbsup:*


 whats up? how you been? havent talked to you in awhile...  :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Oct 20 2003, 12:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Oct 20 2003, 12:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2003, 12:06 PM
> *:thumbsup:*


whats up? how you been? havent talked to you in awhile...  :wave:[/b][/quote]
was up dowg :biggrin: ive been doing good. what about you whats new ?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

it was good to see everyone out last night, we should do it again, how far away is yuma???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i beleive its close to 2 or 3 hours away


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

you going to the show????


we need to start cruising on saturdays


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

saturdays i usually go kikit anywhere, wich i dont want my impala to be outhere by itself, so i just usually roll in my daily or with a homie, but when theres things happening ill take out on saturdays :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

its just hard to stay out late on sunday and get up early on monday


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 20 2003, 09:23 PM
> *its just hard to stay out late on sunday and get up early on monday*


 o hell yeah  i had a hard ass time getting up for school today :uh: but im a call them girls this weekend :0 want me to let you know wasup?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I SAW A VIDEO OF THE PARADE - LOOKED PRETTY COOL...

LOT'S OF LO-LO'S AT THE END & LOT'S OF THREE WHEELIN....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

what clubs were there ? :0


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

THE ONLY ONE THAT I THOUGHT I RECOGNIZED WAS "OLD SCHOOL"


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

did you go 2 cali this past weekend


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I WORKED THIS PAST WEEKEND BRO!!!LOTS OF O.T.

HOPEFULLY EVERTHING GOES SMOOTH THIS WEEK & COME THE 

WEEKEND I'LL BE KICKIN-IT WITH 1-MORE-CUTTY AT THE UCE 

PICNIC IN SAN DIEGO..


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 20 2003, 10:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 20 2003, 10:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rosecityrider_@Oct 20 2003, 09:23 PM
> *its just hard to stay out late on sunday and get up early on monday*


o hell yeah  i had a hard ass time getting up for school today :uh: but im a call them girls this weekend :0 want me to let you know wasup?[/b][/quote]
SCHOOL....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah school


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO SCHOOL FOR?

JUST CURIOUS...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

im trying to get into the medical field (radiology)


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

COOL :biggrin: 

"MORE POWER TO YOU"


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

so the yuma car show is going to be this weekend and so is the uce picnic? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 20 2003, 11:10 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wheres the picnic gonna be???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

san diego


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

S.D. IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER - LET'S ROLL


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHAT'S UP "TRU CRUIZER" 

YOU GOING TO ANY OF THE UPCOMING EVENT'S THIS WEEKEND! 

OR YOU GOING TO PUT IT IN "TRU CRUIZE-CONTROL" & KICK-IT....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam homie that is a very nice ranfla :thumbsup: loving the flakes :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 20 2003, 10:06 PM
> *HOPEFULLY EVERTHING GOES SMOOTH THIS WEEK & COME THE
> 
> WEEKEND I'LL BE KICKIN-IT WITH 1-MORE-CUTTY AT THE UCE
> ...


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:     
Bring the caprice foo :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 21 2003, 11:06 PM


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

THX BRO :biggrin: 

THAT FLAKE ON YOUR'S IS SMOOTH ALSO - DID YOU PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR THE PAINT JOB.....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$











HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THE SIX2 WHEN YOU GOT IT...

HOW LONG AGO..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2003, 11:10 PM
> *THX BRO :biggrin:
> 
> THAT FLAKE ON YOUR'S IS SMOOTH ALSO - DID YOU PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR THE PAINT JOB.....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...


thanx homie :biggrin: everything came out for around 1200 including the bodywork, what about you?
the impala was actually given to me by my dad  it was passed down from my godfather. the caprice used to be cuttys right? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 21 2003, 11:25 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

your 62 has come along way, it looks really good


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

THE CAPRICE WAS A HAND-ME-DOWN FROM CUTTY FOR SO CHUMP CHANGE - THAT BOY STILL HAS TOO MANY CAR'S - HE SHOULD HAND ME DOWN THAT TAHOE ON TWENTIE'S :biggrin: 

CHECK THIS OUT:









BEFORE


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: AFTER


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 21 2003, 11:42 PM
> *your 62 has come along way, it looks really good *


 thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2003, 11:53 PM
> *:biggrin:  AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice 6, do you still have it? i think i saw it last year at the goodyear show. was it out there? :cheesy: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 22 2003, 12:01 AM


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

YEAH, WE WERE ALL OUT THERE AT THE GOODYEAR SHOW!

I HAD THE 66 FOR OVER 7 YEAR'S AND IT WAS ALSO A HAND-ME-DOWN FROM MY OTHER BROTHER. THE PIC'S YOU SEE THERE HITTIN THREE WHEEL WAS LAST YEAR IN OCTOBER AT THE BILLY MOORE PARADE.

I SOLD IT LIKE 6 MONTH AGO - I NEEDED A NEW PROJECT...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam that was a clean 66, no wonder that car looked familiar :cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 22 2003, 12:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice picture homie :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

do you ever see it cruise around?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2003, 11:45 PM
> *HE SHOULD HAND ME DOWN THAT TAHOE ON TWENTIE'S :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe you need to start to save for it :0 cause it will be for sale next year     So I can get the new'04 Tahoe











Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 22 2003, 12:40 AM


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I HAVEN'T  

BUT IT'S ALL GOOD......QUE-NO


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 22 2003, 12:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 22 2003, 12:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2003, 11:45 PM
> *HE SHOULD HAND ME DOWN THAT TAHOE ON TWENTIE'S :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe you need to start to save for it :0 cause it will be for sale next year     So I can get the new'04 Tahoe







[/b][/quote]
dam! straight up ballin :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 22 2003, 12:40 AM
> *I HAVEN'T
> 
> BUT IT'S ALL GOOD......QUE-NO*


 uffin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 22 2003, 01:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 22 2003, 01:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2003, 11:45 PM
> *HE SHOULD HAND ME DOWN THAT TAHOE ON TWENTIE'S :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe you need to start to save for it :0 cause it will be for sale next year     So I can get the new'04 Tahoe







[/b][/quote]
THE "KEY" WORD'S ARE - HAND/ME/DOWN


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam tahoes are real nice :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 20 2003, 11:10 PM
> *so the yuma car show is going to be this weekend and so is the uce picnic?*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2003, 12:46 AM
> *dam tahoes are real nice :cheesy:*


 And they tow real nice bro!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 22 2003, 12:43 AM
> *THE "KEY" WORD'S ARE - HAND/ME/DOWN*


 This ain't a pair of dickies foo :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 22 2003, 12:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 22 2003, 12:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2003, 12:46 AM
> *dam tahoes are real nice :cheesy:*


And they tow real nice bro! [/b][/quote]
i would want one so i can travel with the 62 :cheesy:  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Oct 22 2003, 12:55 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Oct 22 2003, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Oct 22 2003, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 22 2003, 12:43 AM
> *THE "KEY" WORD'S ARE - HAND/ME/DOWN*


This ain't a pair of dickies foo :twak:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 22 2003, 12:55 AM
> *i would want one so i can travel with the 62 :cheesy:*


 I have Log alot of miles towing cars from Sd to Az and never had a problem with the ride it handles real good :biggrin: 
I have driven as fast as 70 mph but is not recomended :0


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

THIS GUY SHOW'S - NO LOVE


"IT'S BETTER TO GIVE THAN TO RECEIVE MY BRATHA" :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 22 2003, 12:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 22 2003, 12:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2003, 11:34 AM
> *WHAT'S UP "TRU CRUIZER"
> 
> YOU GOING TO ANY OF THE UPCOMING EVENT'S THIS WEEKEND!
> ...


 whats up 2pumper, just gona lay low this weekend. maybe cruz phoenix :biggrin: any thang going on avondale :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

hey when is the next show and where? is there any under ground shit like hopping? or all you do is just cruise out in phx


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont know when there is a show coming soon, but people cruise around. i think there is a show in yuma though


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

lets cruise on saturday


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WHERE'S HATERADE AT HE STARTED THIS POST AND WE AINT SEEN HIM IN AWHILE :uh:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yea i was just about to ask about him to :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah i'm still here homies just been working alot, where we ridin to this weekend, car wash sueno park or pavillions?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

pavillions on saturday, does that sound good???
how about we meet there at 7, if you get there late there wont be any room


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

man that sucked this morning when i couldnt get on here, i started panicing and didnt know what to do


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

just keeping it at the top


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

are you sleeping good now rosecityrider?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

some times, insomnia is a bitch, whats going on this weekend in town, i may be working on sunday


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

have yall noticed that LIL is been a little slow lately


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

This boy is something else!!! Walks around like a ZOMBIE!! Need to take some pills or something to get to sleep!!! We will be at the PAVILLIANS on SATURDAY around 7......I say we meet up at the wash on sunday again.....maybe get some more girls to swing by like last time!! AND maybe, just maybe they won't be in preschool!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......They did have some NICE ASSES though!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...................ooooooooo, yall AZ boyz gonna get me in trouble with some MAD MOMMAS LOL :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

that shit was funny last sunday!!!!!
remember at the fair when she was trying to get you to hit the switches "you show me yours and i'll show you mine" man i was laughiung so hard in the car


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

she was kind of old hu :cheesy: i hit my brakes, it made the car bounce a little then i said LETS SEE THEN!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the girl rolling with me couldnt stop laughing neither


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

you going to the pavillions tonight, we will be there around 7, call and let us knpow whats up


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up AZ, impala-1962, haterade and all the rest, yall gonna be out tonight


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

was up homie i dont know if im going to be able to go, but i will give you a call. tommorow though for sure


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

alright, we are going to the pavillions at 7 tonight, if we dont see ya tonight we will tomorrow


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

alright homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what about the rest of you guys???
yall gonna rep tonight?????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

is anyone cruising anywhere tonight??? i thought there was a big lowrider scene out here??? whats up??? does everybody only cruise on sundays??? if so why???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

usually i do other stuff if i need to do on saturdays, wich are birthday partys and what not, so i just leave the cruising thing for sunday. wich there is a lot more cars out on sunday for some reason. i dont know why  i do take my car out saturdays but its not that much. but ill give you a call today so i can let you know where we are going to be kikin it today


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

how oftn do yall hang out at south mountain??? there was pretty good crowd out there last weekend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

there is hardly anything going on at the mountains, very rarely. but that would be a very good spot for us to kikit. are you cruising today?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yes, we should try to get people to kit it at the mountains more often, what time???


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I'M TRAPPED IN SAN DIEGO - THE FREEWAY I-8 EAST HAS BEEN CLOSED & THERE'S MORE BAD NEW'S - THERE IS A FIRE DOWN THE STREET 5 MINUTES AWAY FROM HERE.............THIS IS NO-JOKE! :0 








WE ARE JUST GETTING BACK FROM THE UCE PICNIC - THAT WAS KINDA COOL BUT THIS SITUATION IS NOT!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam that sucks  hopefully you guys are safe.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 24 2003, 11:05 PM
> *that shit was funny last sunday!!!!!
> remember at the fair when she was trying to get you to hit the switches "you show me yours and i'll show you mine" man i was laughiung so hard in the car*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 26 2003, 11:27 PM
> *dam that sucks  hopefully you guys are safe.*


 WE'RE OK HOMIE.

THIS KINDA RUINED MY WEEKEND!

WE ARE GOING TO SPEND AN EXTRA DAY HERE & HOPEFULLY THEY 

WILL RE-OPEN THE I-8 SOON SO WE CAN GO HOME.... 

DID YOU GUY'S GO CRUISING TONIGHT?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Oct 27 2003, 12:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Oct 27 2003, 12:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 26 2003, 11:27 PM
> *dam that sucks    hopefully you guys are safe.*


WE'RE OK HOMIE.

THIS KINDA RUINED MY WEEKEND!

WE ARE GOING TO SPEND AN EXTRA DAY HERE & HOPEFULLY THEY 

WILL RE-OPEN THE I-8 SOON SO WE CAN GO HOME.... 

DID YOU GUY'S GO CRUISING TONIGHT?[/b][/quote]
dam sorry to hear about this  
we went to sueño, there was some nice cars out today  we were kind of the first ones there really. lol
how was the uce picnic?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 27 2003, 01:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 27 2003, 01:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam sorry to hear about this  
we went to sueño, there was some nice cars out today  we were kind of the first ones there really. lol
how was the uce picnic?[/b][/quote]
I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL - WORTH THE DRIVE DOWN HERE!

I DIDN'T SEE ANYONE FROM PHX HERE BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...

YOU CAN CHECK OUT THE PIC'S 1-MORE-CUTTY TOOK AT POST YOUR RIDE.

DID YOU SEE ANYONE FROM LA FAMILIA C.C. AT SUENO PARK?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 27 2003, 12:25 AM
> *
> I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL - WORTH THE DRIVE DOWN HERE!
> 
> ...


 thats cool  at least it was a good event for you guys. i saw that guy that own that dark red 72 there, but he was driving a white 90s chevy truck.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i checked out the pics, dam the sky looked tripped out!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

HOME-SWEET-HOME
:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 27 2003, 08:46 PM
> *HOME-SWEET-HOME
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


 "best place 2 be" :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey tru cruizer where did you go after sueño. the caddy looked clean outhere homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nice to see yall out on sunday, lets try to get more people out next weekend


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2003, 12:49 PM
> *hey tru cruizer where did you go after sueño. the caddy looked clean outhere homie :thumbsup:*


 whats up "impala62" i saw all your SL buddies at sueno park :biggrin: :biggrin: + you hittin the blvd. me an my homies went cruizing the state fair an also drank alot of beer an also saw 2 bitches throwing down in the streets. :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## losv20 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am looking for some honest feedback on this track. A friend of mine is trying to get in the rap game and I thinking about helping him out. But first I want to get reactions from the general public. 

http://homepage.mac.com/losv20/castro/azFinest.mp3

Please let me know what you all think and raise the volume on your computers. 

Thanks in advance,

Los


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by losv20_@Oct 28 2003, 09:56 PM
> *I am looking for some honest feedback on this track. A friend of mine is trying to get in the rap game and I thinking about helping him out. But first I want to get reactions from the general public.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/losv20/castro/azFinest.mp3
> ...


 :cheesy: SOUND'S GOOD!

I WOULD MOST DEFINITELY CRUISE TO THAT BEAT. :biggrin: 

YOU'R FRIEND HAS TALENT - :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Oct 28 2003, 09:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Oct 28 2003, 09:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--losv20_@Oct 28 2003, 09:56 PM
> *I am looking for some honest feedback on this track. A friend of mine is trying to get in the rap game and I thinking about helping him out. But first I want to get reactions from the general public.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/losv20/castro/azFinest.mp3
> ...


:cheesy: SOUND'S GOOD!

I WOULD MOST DEFINITELY CRUISE TO THAT BEAT. :biggrin: 

YOU'R FRIEND HAS TALENT - :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
my thoughts exactly  

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Oct 28 2003, 02:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Oct 28 2003, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2003, 12:49 PM
> *hey tru cruizer where did you go after sueño. the caddy looked clean outhere homie :thumbsup:*


whats up "impala62" i saw all your SL buddies at sueno park :biggrin: :biggrin: + you hittin the blvd. me an my homies went cruizing the state fair an also drank alot of beer an also saw 2 bitches throwing down in the streets. :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
2 girls were scrapping? :0 did they look good, and did they rip there clothes off? :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by losv20_@Oct 28 2003, 08:56 PM
> *I am looking for some honest feedback on this track. A friend of mine is trying to get in the rap game and I thinking about helping him out. But first I want to get reactions from the general public.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/losv20/castro/azFinest.mp3
> ...


sounds real good, nice beat andmhe flows pretty good, does he have a cd coming or what,and how about a name???? keep us posted :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Oct 29 2003, 12:23 AM


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 28 2003, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 28 2003, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 girls were scrapping? :0 did they look good, and did they rip there clothes off? :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
hey impala 62 these girls were fine ass hell "titties an ass showing like crazy" i stop in the middle traffic at the fair 2 see these bitches going added. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 29 2003, 08:20 AM
> *
> hey impala 62 these girls were fine ass hell "titties an ass showing like crazy" i stop in the middle traffic at the fair 2 see these bitches going added. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 dam i knew i should of past by again  where they on 19th ave or where they on mc dowell :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 29 2003, 08:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Oct 29 2003, 08:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 29 2003, 08:20 AM
> *
> hey impala 62 these girls were fine ass hell "titties an ass showing like crazy" i stop in the middle traffic at the fair 2 see these bitches going added. :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


dam i knew i should of past by again  where they on 19th ave or where they on mc dowell :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
these bitches were on the corner of grand, mc, an 19th ave. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam right where people can see them :cheesy: i can see your caddy just stoped in the middle of everything :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody have video of the 2 girls fighting at Sueno about a month ago?? I hear one girl took off her shirt?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam where you there red dog? :cheesy: this is my first time hearing about this


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 29 2003, 09:01 AM
> *dam where you there red dog? :cheesy: this is my first time hearing about this *


 no, i haven't been to sueno in over a year. LOL. But i heard a couple people talk about it. I was at the Peace Festival in South Mountain 2 weeks ago and one of my club members pointed out on of the girls that fought. Then another girl emailed me asking me if I had it on tape. hahahahaha


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

did you stay at the peace fest for a long time? we rolled through in there once


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 29 2003, 01:24 PM
> *did you stay at the peace fest for a long time? we rolled through in there once *


 i was there for about 45 min. it was too damn hot that weekend so i left.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Oct 29 2003, 09:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Oct 29 2003, 09:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 29 2003, 09:01 AM
> *dam where you there red dog?  :cheesy:  this is my first time hearing about this  *


no, i haven't been to sueno in over a year. LOL. But i heard a couple people talk about it. I was at the Peace Festival in South Mountain 2 weeks ago and one of my club members pointed out on of the girls that fought. Then another girl emailed me asking me if I had it on tape. hahahahaha[/b][/quote]
do the girls look good? :cheesy:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Well I should be able to hang this weekend.......I had hella projects due in my studio class!! had to pull an all nighter!! not cool!! I got big black bags under my eyes and shit, but I'll be out with rosecity, lets kick-it at the wash? how does that sound??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cool i will give you guys a call :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good see you sunday then
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 30 2003, 02:33 PM
> *:wave:*


 Let me know whats up and i'll meet you guys at the wash! :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i guess on sunday again?????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP RIDERZ!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up haterade, what time is the majestics meeting on sunday?? we should show up there and then cruise on down to the wash 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Oct 31 2003, 04:32 PM


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

yup yup, I wanna go.....maybe catch a ride in the dropper??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm kickin it in Hawaii right now. ALOWHA to all my az ridaz. See yah in two weeks!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 1 2003, 11:43 AM
> *I'm kickin it in Hawaii right now. ALOWHA to all my az ridaz. See yah in two weeks!*


 :wave:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Have fun out there, watch out for those crazy waves!! We'll just be chillin out here in the desert!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Oct 31 2003, 04:11 PM
> *whats up haterade, what time is the majestics meeting on sunday?? we should show up there and then cruise on down to the wash*


 what do you know about the Majestics meeting?? 3 o'clock!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

just heard about it and want to see some hopping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

HELL YA, some back bumper shit!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

see yall around 5pm, i have to work until 430


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

kraz and i didnt go out cruising tonight cause he was really tired from last night he had a bridal shower for his future wife :biggrin: and he was out till late last night, i was to


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

thats cool, everyone left the park at 6 so no one was there, it started raining about 7 so we went to the house, better luck next weekend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah i forgot to add that to my message it started to rain  but we will be out next weekend dawg! was there a lot of people out there?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

not when i got there, had to work so we didnt show up till 6


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

you working more know?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

damn there was another peace fest at the fucken park and i missed it......damn damn damn....i went like two years ago and it was off the hook....im mad now...damn


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yea i am gettin some more hours are yall still hiring


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 2 2003, 09:11 PM
> *damn there was another peace fest at the fucken park and i missed it......damn damn damn....i went like two years ago and it was off the hook....im mad now...damn*


 there was one this weekend again?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i think he means the one a couple of weeks ago


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 2 2003, 09:19 PM
> *yea i am gettin some more hours are yall still hiring*


 where yall working/hiring at?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

THIS GOES OUT TO WHOEVER WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THEIR CARS AT A PHOTO SHOOT. TYSON (FRESNOSUENOS) FROM HERE WILL BE IN AZ ON NOV 6 IN PHX, HE WOULD LIKE TO SHOOT SOME SHOW CARS FOR MAGAZINES LAYOUT. LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED AND I'LL GIVE YOU THE DETAILS.

THANX,DAMIEN


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so whats up with the photo shoot, i just wanna come and check it out, thats saturday right?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

nov 6 is thursday if i'm not mistaken, he'll be shooting for magazines so hit me up with who wants there cars to be shot and make sure it's clean! he shoots for lo-company and lowrider.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Damien, what time?? where at??


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

details details?????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

it would of been tighter if it was on a sat. or sunday


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 3 2003, 05:40 PM
> *nov 6 is thursday if i'm not mistaken, he'll be shooting for magazines so hit me up with who wants there cars to be shot and make sure it's clean! he shoots for lo-company and lowrider.*


 SOUND'S LIKE A PLAN...

LET US KNOW :biggrin: THX


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TTT I WILL POST ON HERE IN A COUPLE HOURS TIME AND PLACE TO MEET AND GET IN FOR THE SHOOT


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

TIME AND LOCATION PLEASE.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

the phot shoot will be at sueno park 43rd and encanto on thursday starting at 10:30am and will go until all cars are done, if any one needs any info please call me 623-764-7483 Damien, other than that please have cars clean and ready for a magazine? not to hate but no buckets please! 

thanx,Damien


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 5 2003, 10:55 AM
> *the phot shoot will be at sueno park 43rd and encanto on thursday starting at 10:30am and will go until all cars are done, if any one needs any info please call me 623-764-7483 Damien, other than that please have cars clean and ready for a magazine? not to hate but no buckets please!
> 
> thanx,Damien*


 DEFINE THE MEANING OF A BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Haterade, did you ever find out about that parking lot?
My manager said it is all good, we have a go ahead to meet there. I'm trying to work out details with getting half price stuff, i.e. food and drinks.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

dogg you know not trying to hate on anyone's car but, clean paint interior clean nice wheels, somewhat of a custom not a stock car on rims. just not trying to waste anyone's time or hurt any feelings. 

thanx,Damien hope to see everyone there!!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

where's this place at?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Weren't you the one trying to find a place on the westside where we could all go and kick it like the Pavilions gathering on Saturdays?
If not I'm smokin to much


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

that was me, they have a cruise their every weekend, thought it would be a good spot, no cops would bother us there and there are plenty of ladys out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 5 2003, 09:26 PM
> *that was me, they have a cruise their every weekend, thought it would be a good spot, no cops would bother us there and there are plenty of ladys out*


 OK, got that straight now. So what's the progress with that? I know in Avondale they have a small deal at the Albertsons on Litchfield south of the 10.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

just want to get all the AZ lows out together on the same night, would be nice to bring back the cruise scene


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 07:16 AM
> *just want to get all the AZ lows out together on the same night, would be nice to bring back the cruise scene*


 good luck!!!!fuck it lets take it back 2 s.phoenix on central."like the good old dayz. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anywhere as long as we do it, if we say we are we need to, lets get it going this weekend


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 08:28 AM
> *anywhere as long as we do it, if we say we are we need to, lets get it going this weekend*


 lets roll 2 the wheels fall off. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up haterade, you going to the park??? i might show up just to see some rides, how did your fenders turn out


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

naw i have to work today tyson is at the park getting ready so anyone can go up there or wait till 200, 3:00 there will be 4 cars going to get shot!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time are they being shot at??? went up there about 1130 and no one was there


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey did you get your i.fenders back??? cant wait to see em :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

no one was there at 230 either, what was the photographer driving????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

what park did you go to cuz i just talked to him and they are there? :twak: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i went to sueno, too tired and lazy to go back out there, see yall this weekend???


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 04:30 PM
> *i went to sueno, too tired and lazy to go back out there, see yall this weekend???*


 WHO ELSE WENT TO THE PHOTO SHOOT...

HOW WAS IT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

so where people there :dunno: good thing i didnt go like around noon.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 6 2003, 11:03 PM
> *so where people there :dunno: good thing i didnt go like around noon.*


 YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT EITHER....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

no i had school then i went to work


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i went at 1130 and 235 and didnt see anyone, haterade said they were there around 300-330, i was to lazy to go back, thats a long drive from tempe


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 6 2003, 10:38 PM
> *i went at 1130 and 235 and didnt see anyone, haterade said they were there around 300-330, i was to lazy to go back, thats a long drive from tempe*


hell yeah its a long drive  , guess who i saw tonight at the gas station on central and baseline :biggrin: 

was up doo! was up doo! hey doo! doo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 6 2003, 10:47 PM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

man you guys should've been there missed out on a great chance to get featured, blue 4-door brougham from majestics and Todd's green ragtop were in tha shoot, he'll be back in a couple of weeks to do the red 76 glasshouse maybe then some others can show up!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 7 2003, 10:10 AM
> *man you guys should've been there missed out on a great chance to get featured, blue 4-door brougham from majestics and Todd's green ragtop were in tha shoot, he'll be back in a couple of weeks to do the red 76 glasshouse maybe then some others can show up!!!!*


 he should come down on the weekend then youll see the park filled a little bit more :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 7 2003, 10:10 AM
> *man you guys should've been there missed out on a great chance to get featured, blue 4-door brougham from majestics and Todd's green ragtop were in tha shoot, he'll be back in a couple of weeks to do the red 76 glasshouse maybe then some others can show up!!!!*


 is Todd being a photo shoot whore. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sup doo, hey doo, check dis doo!!!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 7 2003, 11:10 AM
> *man you guys should've been there missed out on a great chance to get featured, blue 4-door brougham from majestics and Todd's green ragtop were in tha shoot, he'll be back in a couple of weeks to do the red 76 glasshouse maybe then some others can show up!!!!*


 HOW MANY CAR'S DO U THINK SHOWED UP :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 7 2003, 04:40 PM
> *sup doo, hey doo, check dis doo!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Nov 7 2003, 08:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Nov 7 2003, 08:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 7 2003, 11:10 AM
> *man you guys should've been there missed out on a great chance to get featured, blue 4-door brougham from majestics and Todd's green ragtop were in tha shoot, he'll be back in a couple of weeks to do the red 76 glasshouse maybe then some others can show up!!!!*


HOW MANY CAR'S DO U THINK SHOWED UP :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
a couple, 2 or 3, from what haterade said


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Nov 8 2003, 12:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Nov 8 2003, 12:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple, 2 or 3, from what haterade said [/b][/quote]
2 OR 3 :0 

HATERADE, SAY IT AIN'T SO :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Nov 8 2003, 11:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Nov 8 2003, 11:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple, 2 or 3, from what haterade said [/b][/quote]
hey rider you work today?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

no work today, whats up????? 


give me a shout 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Nov 8 2003, 01:44 PM


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 8 2003, 02:43 PM
> *no work today, whats up?????
> 
> 
> give me a shout*


 I'M OFF TODAY 2 :biggrin: 

LET ME KNOW WHAT UP! :cheesy:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah 3 cars were there isn't that pathetic!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 8 2003, 03:54 PM
> *yeah 3 cars were there isn't that pathetic!*


 WERE THE PEOPLE OR PERSON FROM THE MAG DISAPOINTED.

WHAT WERE THEY EXPECTING 4 A THURSDAY MORNING  

HOPEFULLY THEY WILL PLAN IT 4 A WEEKEND NEXT TIME :biggrin: 

WERE YOU DISAPOINTED?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i was, drove from tempe twice and didnt see anything, hope they do it again on the weekend sometime


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 8 2003, 02:54 PM
> *yeah 3 cars were there isn't that pathetic!*


 If people had more notice, I think the turnout would have been better. 1 day notice wasn't really enough time.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Nov 9 2003, 08:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Nov 9 2003, 08:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 8 2003, 02:54 PM
> *yeah 3 cars were there isn't that pathetic!*


If people had more notice, I think the turnout would have been better. 1 day notice wasn't really enough time.[/b][/quote]
:uh: where u gonna do your honda red dog :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Nov 9 2003, 07:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Nov 9 2003, 07:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 8 2003, 02:54 PM
> *yeah 3 cars were there isn't that pathetic!*


If people had more notice, I think the turnout would have been better. 1 day notice wasn't really enough time.[/b][/quote]
then a lot of people just cant make it on a weekday


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Nov 9 2003, 11:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Nov 9 2003, 11:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: where u gonna do your honda red dog :roflmao: [/b][/quote]
:angry: it's a Mazda damn it. :biggrin: And no, Haterade said no buckets, so I'm not elgible.  :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

We on for tonight!!!???!!!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 9 2003, 04:16 PM
> *We on for tonight!!!???!!!*


 SUENO PARK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :uh:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I'M HAPPY TO REPORT THAT THE PARK WAS PACKED :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hell yeah  rolled till it had to get shut down by the one time


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

then we hit the other park and had some hopping, shit was great 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Nov 10 2003, 12:07 AM


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

was definatly of the hook!!! (DOO)......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 10 2003, 01:06 AM
> *then we hit the other park and had some hopping, shit was great
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 WHAT OTHER PARK :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Nov 10 2003, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Nov 10 2003, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rosecityrider_@Nov 10 2003, 01:06 AM
> *then we hit the other park and had some hopping, shit was great
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


WHAT OTHER PARK :0[/b][/quote]
maryview on 55th and thomas  thats were they go sometimes when sueño gets closed down, and there is a lot of rides out


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

lots of fun last nite....suenopark-cruising-bar. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

for anyone that have pics of az events you can post them up on post your rides "az side"


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

do you guys know mike in yuma ,az with that bad ass circus car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i dont, i dont to many people out here yet :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ihop_@Nov 11 2003, 08:05 PM
> *do you guys know mike in yuma ,az with that bad ass circus car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:   *


 i dont know who that is :dunno:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE,YUMA-AZ,CIRCUS CAR.................................

I DON'T EITHER  

DOE'S HE OWE YOU MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

me neither.............herm..........makes you wonder....does he really exist?? Someone should do some research??.......Herm........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 11 2003, 10:36 PM
> *
> DOE'S HE OWE YOU MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Nov 11 2003, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Nov 11 2003, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 11 2003, 10:36 PM
> *
> DOE'S HE OWE YOU MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Maybe theres more to this fella then you know?? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Nov 11 2003, 11:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Nov 11 2003, 11:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe theres more to this fella then you know?? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeah hu?


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

NO MIKE DOESN'T OWE MONEY :angry: HE'S JUST A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND DONT FORGET THE CREW @ PERFORMANCE KUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

OH AND DON'T FORGET IN YUMA ARIZONA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

WHATS UP HATERADE!!! NO LOVE???? this is your topic bro........where ya at??????? Holla something!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up AZ!!! whats on tap for this weekend???? Haterade where you at, this is your topic after all, still cant wait to see your ride with its new fenders!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SHIT DOGG i'M HERE JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT SO I CAN DO MORE TO MY CAR, CHROME DOESN'T COME CHEAP!
BUT WHAT'S UP FOR THIS WEEKEND, ROSY AND GIBBY YOU GUYS WANT TO GO OUT TO GOODGUYS CAR SHOW, THEY ALSO HAVE A SWAP MEET, I'M HEADING OUT THERE ON SATURDAY TO CHECK OUT SOME PARTS AND CARS!!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Time and Location bro......we are new.........I'd love to go though!! Hope the weather holds!!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 13 2003, 05:18 PM
> *SHIT DOGG i'M HERE JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT SO I CAN DO MORE TO MY CAR, CHROME DOESN'T COME CHEAP!
> BUT WHAT'S UP FOR THIS WEEKEND, ROSY AND GIBBY YOU GUYS WANT TO GO OUT TO GOODGUYS CAR SHOW, THEY ALSO HAVE A SWAP MEET, I'M HEADING OUT THERE ON SATURDAY TO CHECK OUT SOME PARTS AND CARS!!!*


 SOMEONE TAKE PIC'S :biggrin: IF POSIBLE

SOME OF US GATTA WORK THE WEEKEND


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Nov 13 2003, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Nov 13 2003, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 13 2003, 05:18 PM
> *SHIT DOGG i'M HERE JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT SO I CAN DO MORE TO MY CAR, CHROME DOESN'T COME CHEAP!
> BUT WHAT'S UP FOR THIS WEEKEND, ROSY AND GIBBY YOU GUYS WANT TO GO OUT TO GOODGUYS CAR SHOW, THEY ALSO HAVE A SWAP MEET, I'M HEADING OUT THERE ON SATURDAY TO CHECK OUT SOME PARTS AND CARS!!!*


SOMEONE TAKE PIC'S :biggrin: IF POSIBLE

SOME OF US GATTA WORK THE WEEKEND[/b][/quote]
wish i could make it too, i am working also, see yall at the park on sunday?????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

wsup az!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

Todd and I are going to the show on sat. it's at westworld in scottsdale off the 101
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

what time? 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 14 2003, 09:46 AM
> *Todd and I are going to the show on sat. it's at westworld in scottsdale off the 101
> :twak: :twak: :twak:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Nov 14 2003, 12:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Nov 14 2003, 12:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Nov 14 2003, 09:46 AM
> *Todd and I are going to the show on sat. it's at westworld in scottsdale off the 101
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
someones mad :ugh:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

probably about 9:00am
shit he's mad cause he's the big blue bandito!!! lol lol
and I'm the Ghetto bird lol lol


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 14 2003, 04:29 PM
> *probably about 9:00am
> shit he's mad cause he's the big blue bandito!!! lol lol
> and I'm the Ghetto bird lol lol*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

whats going on tomorrow?
:cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats going on tomorrow?
i dont know you tell me???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:dunno:
you going to work right now? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 15 2003, 03:16 PM


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

the goodguys show was good, i met some guys.......(good guys)
lol


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 15 2003, 06:24 PM
> *the goodguys show was good, i met some guys.......(good guys)
> lol*


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WE ALL KNOW GIBBY WENT TO THE GOODGUY'S SHOW :thumbsup:

WHO ELSE WENT......

TELL US YOU'R SIDE OF THE STORY & THE EVENT'S THAT TOOK PLACE...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam for the first time this topic goes to the second page :0 :angry: wsup arizonans did you guys roll today? :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nope, too tired, pm me about saturday, i work till 230, just let me know whats up


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

DAMMM,

THE COLD A-Z NIGHT'S ARE KICKING IN... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 16 2003, 10:06 PM
> *nope, too tired, pm me about saturday, i work till 230, just let me know whats up*


 dam sorry about that homie, what time did you go to sleep? i didnt feel like doing anything today neither i helped my dad with some truck today, then i went to my aunts house.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

any clubs out there gonna sign up for the softball tournament?? I don't have all the details, but I think it's gonna be held on the 13th of December. Same place as last year(so far). Will post up more details as soon as I get them, unless somebody has more info on it in here, please post.


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

WUS UP ARIZONA? ANY SERIOUS HOPPING GOING ON IN THE AREA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 16 2003, 10:25 PM
> *DAMMM,
> 
> THE COLD A-Z NIGHT'S ARE KICKING IN... :cheesy:*


 it is hu :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 17 2003, 01:53 PM
> *any clubs out there gonna sign up for the softball tournament?? I don't have all the details, but I think it's gonna be held on the 13th of December. Same place as last year(so far). Will post up more details as soon as I get them, unless somebody has more info on it in here, please post.*


 we are


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ihop_@Nov 17 2003, 02:21 PM
> *WUS UP ARIZONA? ANY  SERIOUS HOPPING GOING ON IN THE AREA *


there was hopping last weekend at the park on 55th by thomas  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Nov 17 2003, 10:08 PM


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Nov 17 2003, 09:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Nov 17 2003, 09:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Ihop_@Nov 17 2003, 02:21 PM
> *WUS UP ARIZONA? ANY  SERIOUS HOPPING GOING ON IN THE AREA *


there was hopping last weekend at the on 55th by thomas [/b][/quote]


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

there sure was!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

U guys are lucky................it sucked ass here  :uh: :uh: 

*Roadtrip to AZ* :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 18 2003, 01:24 AM
> *U guys are lucky................it sucked ass here  :uh: :uh:
> 
> Roadtrip to AZ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 bring you ass on then! :cheesy: lol well kickit and cruise


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Nov 18 2003, 12:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Nov 18 2003, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Nov 18 2003, 01:24 AM
> *U guys are lucky................it sucked ass here    :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Roadtrip to AZ :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


bring you ass on then! :cheesy: lol well kickit and cruise [/b][/quote]
YEs SUR!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Nov 18 2003, 06:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Nov 18 2003, 06:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEs SUR!!  [/b][/quote]
Gotta check the calendar :cheesy: ...........Then I'm there


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up haterade???? get those fenders and wheels yet??


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I'M OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

can all you AZ guys do me a favor and keep on haterade to get his ass o chubbs shop and pick up the part for me LOL or can u all call chubs and tel him to pull the parts???? Thanks to all of u and to haterade too


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

ANOTHER DAY  

ANOTHER DOLLAR :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 19 2003, 09:13 PM
> *ANOTHER DAY
> 
> ANOTHER DOLLAR :biggrin:*


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

IT'S JUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

SLOWLANE, empty your box so I can PM you!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 20 2003, 10:41 PM
> *SLOWLANE, empty your box so I can PM you!!!   *


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey, que onda AZ carnales?

I need some help,, Im looking for a bomba here in az to trade for my monte's. pics are in my sig but if you guys know anyone let me know
Thanks


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 18 2003, 01:24 AM
> *Roadtrip to AZ :cheesy: :biggrin: *


 :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Nov 21 2003, 06:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Nov 21 2003, 06:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Nov 18 2003, 01:24 AM
> *Roadtrip to AZ :cheesy:  :biggrin:  *


:wave:[/b][/quote]








ROAD TRIP :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I HEARD THERE'S GOING TO BE SOME HOPPIN ACTION 

TOMMARROW (SUNDAY) AT JOE JOE'S CAR WASH 

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I think its at 27th ave and glendale, not sure. I heard Chalio? was calling everyone out to hop there tomm. Even heard there was some guys from cali over for it.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

this is leonard from REDS can anyone of you bro's from the 602 or 623,tell Chalio to give me a call at 1-800-733-7321. thanx. He use to work with me at the REDS when it was in PHX. hey keep up the fight there and take crusing back to South Phoenix were it all started.Keep your heads down and keep the tires in the air!LATER!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time is the hop, i get off at 230 and want to show up, got my video camera and want to see some action :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn I wish I was in PHX


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Nov 23 2003, 12:19 AM
> *this is leonard from REDS can anyone of you bro's from the 602 or 623,tell Chalio to give me a call at 1-800-733-7321. thanx. He use to work with me at the REDS when it was in PHX. hey keep up the fight there and take crusing back to South Phoenix were it all started.Keep your heads down and keep the tires in the air!LATER!*


 WHAT'S UP LEONARD :biggrin: 

IF I SEE CHALIO AT THE HOP OR AT THE PARK TODAY I'LL PASS ON THIS MESSAGE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody stay for the hop??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 23 2003, 10:27 PM
> *anybody stay for the hop??*


 right here :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 23 2003, 11:27 PM
> *anybody stay for the hop??*


 IT WAS OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup: 

WHERE YOU THERE?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Nov 23 2003, 11:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Nov 23 2003, 11:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@Nov 23 2003, 11:27 PM
> *anybody stay for the hop??*


IT WAS OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup: 

WHERE YOU THERE?[/b][/quote]
hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

THE HOP WAS GOOD ANDREAS FROM MAJESTICS TOOK THE SINGLE WIN WITH 35IN IN THE GREEN EURO LAC AND RUDY FROM MAJESTICS TOOK DOUBLE PUMP WITH 55IN IN THE BLUE 64 IT WAS COOL WHO'S ALL GOING TO BE AT THE MIRANDAS SHOW ON DEC 6


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

looking forward to that show :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

MORE INFO ON THAT DEC 6 SHOW PLEASE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 24 2003, 11:47 AM
> *MORE INFO ON THAT DEC 6 SHOW PLEASE :biggrin: :cheesy:*


 i wouldn't so much call it a show. I think its more of a kick back. It's a shame that Miranda didn't throw a car show this year. Maybe next year. Anyways, back to Miranda's. He's gonna have it at his shop which is down the street from his house. It's on Central, just south of Washington I believe. If your on Central, its the first right after you go under the bridge. I haven't been to his shop(since he stopped working outta his house), but I hear its just a block away. Flier doesn't have a actual address. It's from 3pm - ?? Free Food, Soda, & Music. :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I went to the show, but i didnt see anyone there, so i snaped my pics and left.......that rivi was NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 24 2003, 07:11 PM
> *I went to the show, but i didnt see anyone there, so i snaped my pics and left.......that rivi was NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 We got there around 2 what time did you get there? :cheesy:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK WORK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 24 2003, 07:11 PM
> *I went to the show, but i didnt see anyone there, so i snaped my pics and left.......that rivi was NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 post up the pics Gibby. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 24 2003, 10:13 PM
> *FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK WORK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 why you mad doo! :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

any body have a contact # fro chubbs of chubbs custom or what ever he calls his shop??????


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey haterade,
Is that guy Junior from full xtc full of shit or what??? ive been tryin to buy some hydraulic parts off him for like 2 weeks now... and he keeps setting up times to meet, then not answerin his phone when he says hes gonna. I know yall was in the club together.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 25 2003, 12:51 AM
> *Hey haterade,
> Is that guy Junior from full xtc full of shit or what??? ive been tryin to buy some hydraulic parts off him for like 2 weeks now... and he keeps setting up times to meet, then not answerin his phone when he says hes gonna. I know yall was in the club together.*


 what you need man i may be able to help if he keeps failing you


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah junior can be full of shit at times, get ahold of bigtony he's up north but can get anything you need and is real trustworthy person.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:wave: 
I'll be out there soon!


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

why dont you guys ever invite mike in yuma he's got the hottest double pump in arizona


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

CHALIO KNOWS HIM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt :wave:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

everyone in az is always invited, the more3 the merrier :biggrin:


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

COOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

WHEN IS THE NEXT HOP OFF  



Last edited by Ihop at Nov 26 2003, 01:57 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Nov 26 2003, 09:51 PM
> *:wave:*


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: JUST KICK-IN -IT


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ihop_@Nov 26 2003, 01:56 PM
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT HOP OFF *


 DEC 6 FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 27 2003, 01:42 AM
> **


 Don't believe anything this guy says :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Nov 27 2003, 12:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Nov 27 2003, 12:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 27 2003, 01:42 AM
> **


Don't believe anything this guy says :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: IF YOU HEARD IT FROM ME!

YOU CAN TAKE IT TO THE BANK :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Nov 27 2003, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Nov 27 2003, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: IF YOU HEARD IT FROM ME!

YOU CAN TAKE IT TO THE BANK :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Maaaaaannnnn yo checks bounce higher than your caprice :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

TURKEY IS GOOD!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

TAKE THAT TO THE BANK :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 29 2003, 12:34 AM
> *TAKE THAT TO THE BANK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chubsdaddycustoms_@Sep 14 2003, 02:20 AM
> *sunday car hop carna asada at my shop 4-9 26 east pima*


 When is this going to happen again :dunno:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

PICS ARE UP IN POST YOUR RIDES


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 29 2003, 12:34 AM
> *TAKE THAT TO THE BANK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE 3!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Nov 29 2003, 07:16 PM
> *:uh:*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

GONNA BE AT THE PARK TOMORROW AT 5..........MAJESTICS is having a MANDATORY meeting........everyone gonna be there.......i say we cruise down!!!! I wanna cruise with one of yall!! WHATS UP???????????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 30 2003, 01:21 AM
> *GONNA BE AT THE PARK TOMORROW AT 5..........MAJESTICS is having a MANDATORY meeting........everyone gonna be there.......i say we cruise down!!!! I wanna cruise with one of yall!! WHATS UP???????????*


 uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

howdy!! I say we get some watermelon, chicken wings, and some cherry koolade..........."yall"..........how we do in TEXAS MAAAAN......right THUUUUUUR.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 30 2003, 10:40 PM
> *howdy!! I say we get some watermelon, chicken wings, and some cherry koolade..........."yall"..........how we do in TEXAS MAAAAN......right THUUUUUUR.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 30 2003, 10:40 PM
> *howdy!! I say we get some watermelon, chicken wings, and some cherry koolade..........."yall"..........how we do in TEXAS MAAAAN......right THUUUUUUR.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


naw man, it be walermelon and grape koolaad, and chicken waaaangs up in huuuuuuura 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Nov 30 2003, 11:51 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Nov 30 2003, 11:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Nov 30 2003, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gibby64_@Nov 30 2003, 10:40 PM
> *howdy!! I say we get some watermelon, chicken wings, and some cherry koolade..........."yall"..........how we do in TEXAS MAAAAN......right THUUUUUUR.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


naw man, it be walermelon and grape koolaad, and chicken waaaangs up in huuuuuuura[/b][/quote]
orange soda :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

EVERYBODY WE WILL BE ROLLING OUT TO THE SCOTTSDALE PAVILLIONS THIS NEXT SATURADY NIGHT, LET S GET ALL THE LOLOS OUT THERE AND REPRESENT,


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll be there with my CAMERA!!! ANYONE want their car on this website BRING THEIR CAR!!! I'll be lookin for that drop 67!!! -your phoenix photographer, GIBBY---------------


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

what about that event that mirandas is going to have during the day, is anyone going to that?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

is that saturday or sunday??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 2 2003, 09:37 PM
> *is that saturday or sunday??*


 sat


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

well hell.......I'll go to both then!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 2 2003, 09:51 PM
> *well hell.......I'll go to both then!!!     :biggrin:*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 3 2003, 01:11 AM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

whats up az :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Dec 4 2003, 09:14 AM
> *whats up az :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :wave:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

FINALS NEXT WEEK......I'M A LITTLE STRESSED!!!!!!     <<<DON'T MESS WITH ME RIGHT NOW...........


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

awwww, poor wittle gibster :tears: :tears:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

The Avondale Chapter of Majestics is once again holding their Annual Toys for Tots Picnic & Car Hop at Coldwater Park. Picnic starts at 11:00. Car Hop will start at 3:00. All we ask for is either 1 unwrapped toy or a $5 donation. All proceeds will be given to the City of Avondale. Free food and drinks. Live DJ. So bring the family.

Car Hop will be sponsored by Backyard Hydraulics. 
Classes:
Single Pump
Double Pump
Radical

Cash prizes

I will post the flier up this weekend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 4 2003, 05:16 PM
> *FINALS NEXT WEEK......I'M A LITTLE STRESSED!!!!!!     <<<DON'T MESS WITH ME RIGHT NOW...........*


 i feel tha same way homie   :uh: :ugh: :uh: :guns:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2003, 09:02 PM
> *The Avondale Chapter of Majestics is once again holding their Annual Toys for Tots Picnic & Car Hop at Coldwater Park. Picnic starts at 11:00. Car Hop will start at 3:00. All we ask for is either 1 unwrapped toy or a $5 donation. All proceeds will be given to the City of Avondale. Free food and drinks. Live DJ. So bring the family.
> 
> Car Hop will be sponsored by Backyard Hydraulics.
> ...


 whats the date of this event???


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider+Dec 5 2003, 08:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rosecityrider @ Dec 5 2003, 08:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@Dec 4 2003, 09:02 PM
> *The Avondale Chapter of Majestics is once again holding their Annual Toys for Tots Picnic & Car Hop at Coldwater Park. Picnic starts at 11:00. Car Hop will start at 3:00. All we ask for is either 1 unwrapped toy or a $5 donation. All proceeds will be given to the City of Avondale. Free food and drinks. Live DJ. So bring the family.
> 
> Car Hop will be sponsored by Backyard Hydraulics.
> ...


whats the date of this event???[/b][/quote]
the 21st


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Nov 24 2003, 05:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Nov 24 2003, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 24 2003, 11:47 AM
> *MORE INFO ON THAT DEC 6 SHOW PLEASE  :biggrin:  :cheesy:*


i wouldn't so much call it a show. I think its more of a kick back. It's a shame that Miranda didn't throw a car show this year. Maybe next year. Anyways, back to Miranda's. He's gonna have it at his shop which is down the street from his house. It's on Central, just south of Washington I believe. If your on Central, its the first right after you go under the bridge. I haven't been to his shop(since he stopped working outta his house), but I hear its just a block away. Flier doesn't have a actual address. It's from 3pm - ?? Free Food, Soda, & Music. :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
tomorrow. I hear that the parade downtown will be tomorrow also.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Dec 5 2003, 09:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Dec 5 2003, 09:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tomorrow. I hear that the parade downtown will be tomorrow also.[/b][/quote]
thats that light parade right?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

PARADE????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 5 2003, 11:52 PM
> *PARADE????   *


 its a parade they have every year around christmas with lights all over their floats, their clothes, cars and stuff


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2003, 09:02 PM
> *The Avondale Chapter of Majestics is once again holding their Annual Toys for Tots Picnic & Car Hop at Coldwater Park. Picnic starts at 11:00. Car Hop will start at 3:00. All we ask for is either 1 unwrapped toy or a $5 donation. All proceeds will be given to the City of Avondale. Free food and drinks. Live DJ. So bring the family.
> 
> Car Hop will be sponsored by Backyard Hydraulics.
> ...


 Hummmmm can this be the time for another AZ weekend :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 5 2003, 11:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 5 2003, 11:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats that light parade right? [/b][/quote]
yes :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Dec 6 2003, 02:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Dec 6 2003, 02:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@Dec 4 2003, 09:02 PM
> *The Avondale Chapter of Majestics is once again holding their Annual Toys for Tots Picnic & Car Hop at Coldwater Park. Picnic starts at 11:00. Car Hop will start at 3:00. All we ask for is either 1 unwrapped toy or a $5 donation. All proceeds will be given to the City of Avondale. Free food and drinks. Live DJ. So bring the family.
> 
> Car Hop will be sponsored by Backyard Hydraulics.
> ...


Hummmmm can this be the time for another AZ weekend :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
seems to me you might be living in the wrong city???????


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Dec 6 2003, 11:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Dec 6 2003, 11:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems to me you might be living in the wrong city???????[/b][/quote]
I'm working on getting that detail corrected :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Dec 6 2003, 04:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Dec 6 2003, 04:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working on getting that detail corrected :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
OH hell yes!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

MAN I HAVE A FEELING ARIZONA WILL BE OFF THE HOOK THIS SUMMER!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT ALL THE PEEPS MOVING OUT!!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

MAN I HAVE A FEELING ARIZONA WILL BE OFF THE HOOK THIS SUMMER!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT ALL THE PEEPS MOVING OUT!!!! :0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

death to double posters!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: .............JK...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah just got off the phone with young hogg he will be here video-taping so everyone have your rides out and servin


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Dec 8 2003, 09:34 AM
> *yeah just got off the phone with young hogg he will be here video-taping so everyone have your rides out and servin*


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 7 2003, 03:23 PM
> *MAN I HAVE A FEELING ARIZONA WILL BE OFF THE HOOK THIS SUMMER!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT ALL THE PEEPS MOVING OUT!!!!*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

DAMN IM MOVING TO GLENDALE AZ :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 8 2003, 09:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 8 2003, 09:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Dec 8 2003, 09:34 AM
> *yeah just got off the phone with young hogg he will be here video-taping so everyone have your rides out and servin*


:cheesy: :0 [/b][/quote]


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Dec 8 2003, 09:29 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHAT TIME IS THE CAR CLUB SOFT BALL GAME?

WHERE AGAIN?  SUNDAY RIGHT!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Dec 9 2003, 08:47 PM
> *WHAT TIME IS THE CAR CLUB SOFT BALL GAME?
> 
> WHERE AGAIN?  SUNDAY RIGHT!*


 Saturday. First game starts I believe at 8:30 or 9. It's up in Mesa. Kleinman Park


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Dec 9 2003, 08:47 PM
> *WHAT TIME IS THE CAR CLUB SOFT BALL GAME?
> 
> WHERE AGAIN?  SUNDAY RIGHT!*


 are you going to be able to go check it out? lowrider mag. is going to be over there :cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 9 2003, 09:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 9 2003, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Dec 9 2003, 08:47 PM
> *WHAT TIME IS THE CAR CLUB SOFT BALL GAME?
> 
> WHERE AGAIN?    SUNDAY RIGHT!*


are you going to be able to go check it out? lowrider mag. is going to be over there :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
DAMMMMMMMMM,

I ASKED 4 SUNDAY OFF ~ THINKING THE GAME WAS SUNDAY :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Dec 9 2003, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Dec 9 2003, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMM,

I ASKED 4 SUNDAY OFF ~ THINKING THE GAME WAS SUNDAY :0[/b][/quote]


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

so are we going out this weekend?? I have NO MORE FINALS!! well, i have 1 easy one next monday, but i got that in the bag......all my hard ones are over with!! So we DEFF. ned to go out!! I feel like cruisin..........whats uppppppp    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

anyone?? We have to go out, its my last weekend here for c-mas......hello......??........


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ill let you know  :biggrin: whats up fot the weekend.


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

Q VO LE

so whats up carnales. I almost went to PHX today but gotta work manana :angry:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

How was the game, who won, how did slow lane do??? :dunno:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Dec 9 2003, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Dec 9 2003, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMM,

I ASKED 4 SUNDAY OFF ~ THINKING THE GAME WAS SUNDAY :0[/b][/quote]
:twak: :uh: :angel: Whats up Phoenix :wave:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

HATERADE YOU GOING TO SCOTTSDALE TONIGHT?????? LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Dec 13 2003, 04:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Dec 13 2003, 04:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :uh: :angel: Whats up Phoenix :wave:[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

how did the games go '62_SLOWLANE???


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: slow lane finshed third,we lost our first game and won our next four. had a great time lots of lo lo's.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

CONGRATS TO SLOWLANE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Dec 14 2003, 01:06 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: slow lane finshed third,we lost our first game and won our next four. had a great time lots of lo lo's. *


 Hell Yea, Too bad i couldn't be there! :angry:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Be happy none of yall went to the park last night!! Me and Chris cruised over there and some fools in a tan honda accord started shootin off their shotgun.......HATERS!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 15 2003, 10:28 AM
> *Be happy none of yall went to the park last night!! Me and Chris cruised over there and some fools in a tan honda accord started shootin off their shotgun.......HATERS!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 damn, can't even cruize anymore


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 15 2003, 10:28 AM
> *Be happy none of yall went to the park last night!! Me and Chris cruised over there and some fools in a tan honda accord started shootin off their shotgun.......HATERS!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 did they shoot in the air ? :angry: :angry: 
that sucks :twak: :twak: there is ignorant people everywhere nowadays :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 15 2003, 01:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 15 2003, 01:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gibby64_@Dec 15 2003, 10:28 AM
> *Be happy none of yall went to the park last night!! Me and Chris cruised over there and some fools in a tan honda accord started shootin off their shotgun.......HATERS!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:*


did they shoot in the air ? :angry: :angry: 
that sucks :twak: :twak: there is ignorant people everywhere nowadays :uh:[/b][/quote]
Ya the driver hung out his door and was shooting in the air , but it was kinda at an angle and right next to some little kids, he was yellin something and the passenger was flickin everyone off.....I was more scared for the little kids next to him....BASTARD!!! :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 17 2003, 07:09 PM
> *:wave:*


 What's up rosecityrider, your going to Majestic show this weekend???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sunday right???? what time yall heading out there??? i will call in sick for work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 17 2003, 10:36 PM
> *sunday right???? what time yall heading out there??? i will call in sick for work :0 :biggrin: *


 :thumbsup: ill let you know what time are we going to be heading out there.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

HOWDY YALL , FROM TEXAS!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 18 2003, 12:46 AM
> *HOWDY YALL , FROM TEXAS!!    *


 What's up Gibby, there for the weekends??? When are you heading back??? :cheesy:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEAH MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS AT THE MAJESTICS TOYS FOR TOTS SUNDAY, JUST GOT MY RADIATOR PUTTING THE CAR BACK TOGETHER, I'M PLANNING ON TAKING MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Dec 18 2003, 01:04 PM
> *YEAH MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS AT THE MAJESTICS TOYS FOR TOTS SUNDAY, JUST GOT MY RADIATOR PUTTING THE CAR BACK TOGETHER, I'M PLANNING ON TAKING MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE?*


 hell yeah we rollin :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Ill be up gor that LRM show in March. I don't know if Ill take my monte though. Ill try though.

I know its way down the line but anyone else thinking of going?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Dec 17 2003, 11:46 PM
> *HOWDY YALL , FROM TEXAS!!    *


 was up gibby i didnt see you post :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 18 2003, 01:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 18 2003, 01:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Dec 18 2003, 01:04 PM
> *YEAH MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS AT THE MAJESTICS TOYS FOR TOTS SUNDAY, JUST GOT MY RADIATOR PUTTING THE CAR BACK TOGETHER, I'M PLANNING ON TAKING MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE?*


hell yeah we rollin :thumbsup: uffin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Dec 18 2003, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Dec 18 2003, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/b][/quote]
 :wave:


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

what up


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orchid66ragss_@Dec 18 2003, 11:33 PM
> *     what up   *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 18 2003, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 18 2003, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:[/b][/quote]
*When cruising the calles, do it in the Slow Lane*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :cheesy:  
I'm bringing my E-Z chair :uh:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 18 2003, 11:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Dec 18 2003, 11:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--orchid66ragss_@Dec 18 2003, 11:33 PM
> *         what up      *


[/b][/quote]
ITS FREEZING HERE!!! I HATE IT!!! :angry: ........nice to see the ole' family again.........no lo lo's here    ........seems to be some new girls around town though :biggrin: :biggrin: .......nothin like AZ......i'll be back on the 12th of January........yall hold it down for me while i'm gone!!! DO YOUR THANG SLOWLANE!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Dec 19 2003, 12:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Dec 19 2003, 12:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS FREEZING HERE!!! I HATE IT!!! :angry: ........nice to see the ole' family again.........no lo lo's here    ........seems to be some new girls around town though :biggrin: :biggrin: .......nothin like AZ......i'll be back on the 12th of January........yall hold it down for me while i'm gone!!! DO YOUR THANG SLOWLANE!!!    [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Dec 18 2003, 12:04 PM
> *YEAH MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS AT THE MAJESTICS TOYS FOR TOTS SUNDAY, JUST GOT MY RADIATOR PUTTING THE CAR BACK TOGETHER, I'M PLANNING ON TAKING MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE?*


 bought time u bring that car out remember someone asking you if u even have a car or ride it LOL


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HAHA AT LEAST I BE ROLLING MY SHIT EVERY YEAR, NEVER ANY DOWN TIME FOR REAL RIDERS, WE RIDE 24-7-365. NICE SIGNATURE BY THE WAY! OH AND WHEN I'M DONE THIS SUMMER IT WILL HAVE BEEN COMPLETLY BUILT BY ME!


HATERADE IS HERE TO SPRAY THE HATERS AWAY!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :twak:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up haterade!!!!!!
i will be there on sunday, give me a call when you roll out tony!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave: ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Dec 19 2003, 02:31 PM
> *HAHA AT LEAST I BE ROLLING MY SHIT EVERY YEAR, NEVER ANY DOWN TIME FOR REAL RIDERS, WE RIDE 24-7-365. NICE SIGNATURE BY THE WAY! OH AND WHEN I'M DONE THIS SUMMER IT WILL HAVE BEEN COMPLETLY BUILT BY ME!
> 
> 
> HATERADE IS HERE TO SPRAY THE HATERS AWAY!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :twak:*


 It was a joke what i was saying remember the convo you had to a person back in AZ when we where at Cory's and my sig honestly has nothing to do with you i know you car is nice and will be nicer when your done with it get me them prices on the shit homie  you know i don't want no Wally shit so keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

THE BIG M HAD THE TOYS FOR TOTS IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, THANX TO SLOWLANE,OLD SCHOOL ,INDIVIDUALS, SOUTH CENTRAL, SPIRIT, CARNILISMO, TRU-STYLE, AND MOST OF ALL YOUNG HOGG.


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

POST PICS OF THE HOP  AND THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ill start a post called majestics toy drive on post your rides so everyone can check them out, and post pics of that event if you guys have any to add to it  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Dec 22 2003, 09:35 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up from texas!!!!???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 23 2003, 12:00 AM
> *whats up from texas!!!!??? *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: from az


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

Sup ??

Im down in pheonix visiting family, where are some shops that i can pick up parts for my hydros ? and also where are the big cruise spots at ??? I wanna take some pics to show my homies back in toronto :biggrin:


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

Merry X-mas to all my AZ carnales


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Payasomm_@Dec 23 2003, 09:23 PM
> *Merry X-mas to all my AZ carnales *


 you didn't make it to the picnic do you??


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Dec 23 2003, 09:51 PM
> *Sup ??
> 
> Im down in pheonix visiting family, where are some shops that i can pick up parts for my hydros ? and also where are the big cruise spots at ??? I wanna take some pics to show my homies back in toronto :biggrin:*


 THERE'S 2 SHOPS IN 35TH AVE -N- BETWEEN THOMAS & MCDOWELL

1 AT 51ST AVE -N- MCDOWELL & ANOTHER AT 27TH AVE -N- 
VAN BUREN :biggrin: 

PM ME & I'LL GIVE YOU THE DETAILS :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave: i miss phoenix


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 26 2003, 09:20 PM
> *:wave: i miss phoenix *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Dec 30 2003, 01:26 PM
> *:wave:*


 :wave: SUP DOO!!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

i was out at pavillions and 43 rd last weekend didn't see anybody out and about?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i was in texas and didnt see anybody out!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

it was cold, but this weekend youll see us outhere


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

lets all meet up at sueno park on sunday! hit me up 623-764-7483


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

next weekend at scottsdale :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jan 3 2004, 11:00 AM
> *lets all meet up at sueno park on sunday! hit me up 623-764-7483*


 We should be out there after our club meeting, see ya there!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I should of gone to az this weekend


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Wallmart parking lot on Broadway on Friday night!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ............oh wait, thats all there is to do in this small hickville :angry: :angry: :angry: .........oh, and FYI.......there are 0 lowriders in east texas now........NONE........i guess when me and chris left everybody died..........or bought Euros.......there seems to be plenty of those........GRRRRRR........can't wait to get back to AZ!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

Wal-mart, nobody hangs out there anymore, cops shut it down a while back, nobody cruises out here anymore, this town sucks, i think gibby was right, when we left everyone died or bought euros, the euros dont even cruise out here, cant wait for AZ on monday, Cant wait to cruise, gonna cruise till the wheels fall off


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

1230 tomorow right? :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yes, see you tomorrow, american airlines terminal


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jan 4 2004, 11:43 PM
> *yes, see you tomorrow, american airlines terminal*


 do you know what terminal #?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

so whos gonna be at scottsdale saturday :dunno: :dunno: 

i will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Jan 6 2004, 08:25 PM


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

WHAT'S IN SCOTTSDALE? uffin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

The pavillions, hot rod cruise, imports and bikes too, just a little something to do on a saturday night


----------



## Ihop (Nov 12, 2003)

OH :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

n e 1 going on sat???


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

you mean your actually going to go this saturday, sweet get gibby and slowlane up there to we need to get some lolos up there for sure. i'll be there!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

gibby not in town yet, i will try to get the SLOW LANERS out there but i dont know, what time you going to show up???


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

5:00pm


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good, see ya there


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

PAVILLIONS 5:OOPM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHO'S ALL GOING OUT TO PAVILLIONS SAT 73 RIVI, DANNY BOY ROSY PALMS GIBBY SLOWLANE


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

see ya there, any slow laners coming :biggrin:


gibby is still texas 



Last edited by rosecityrider at Jan 9 2004, 05:24 PM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OH GET SOME PEOPLE TO GO


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

well we didn't go to pavillions but chris's 63 brokedown the ragseven blue a radiator hose sunday night and by the way everybody should have been at chilio's it was off the hook hopping cars beer and hoes!

whats up for next weekend


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

bump


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ANYBODY IN AZ WHATS UP!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

you tell us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm proud to say , i'm back in the land of sand....... TEXAS was nice, was good to see the fam and the X's .....i can really say the phrase "all my X's live in Texas"!!...... Haterade, I'll be at the pavillions on sat night, you better be there too!! bring true blue too.....lets get some lowlows out there!!!.....them damn EUROS are taking over the world, but we need to put up a good fight!!......CHROME vs CARBON FIBER!!!!! :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Last edited by gibby64 at Jan 14 2004, 12:02 AM


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by gibby64 at Jan 14 2004, 12:02 AM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam triple post :0 :0 :0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

stupid server :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

so how was tx gibby??


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 14 2004, 10:51 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

write something quite smiling what goiong on with everyone


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

HAHAHA, someone is grumpy right now!!!......down boy!!.....you going to be in scottsdale Haterade?? We got Chris' SS running, the new alternator fan was hitting the bracket making a lovely LOUD ching ching sound and producing lots of pretty sparks!! ground down the bracket a little and ALL better..........this is for HATERADE >> :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up arizona!!!!!!


these are for you haterade
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:0 
:0


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jan 19 2004, 08:57 AM
> *:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

what up rich, cool ass dogg


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Is anything going on in PHOENIX for Valentine's Day weekend???? I will be over there for the weekend


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I'M SURE THERE WILL BE HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET OUT HERE AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW. 623-764-7483 DAMIEN


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: 
wus happening AZ folks? I'll be out there soon


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

JOEY'S HAND WASH ON SUNDAY THE 25TH FROM 11 TO 6 SHOW AND SHINE GRAND OPENING IT USE TO BE JO JO'S CAR WASH NEW OWNER


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

DAMN BIG I IN THA HOUSE, DOGG YOUR CLUB HAS SOME CLEAN CARS WHIP THEM INTO SHAPE AND BRING THEM ALL OUT, YOU MAJESTICS WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT THERE!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jan 23 2004, 10:46 AM
> *DAMN BIG I IN THA HOUSE, DOGG YOUR CLUB HAS SOME CLEAN CARS WHIP THEM INTO SHAPE AND BRING THEM ALL OUT, YOU MAJESTICS WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT THERE!*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 23 2004, 12:53 AM
> *JOEY'S HAND WASH ON SUNDAY THE 25TH FROM 11 TO 6 SHOW AND SHINE GRAND OPENING IT USE TO BE JO JO'S CAR WASH NEW OWNER*


  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Jan 26 2004, 09:46 AM


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Anybody in AZ looken for a 2 door Caprice project Check this out

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...or=&cardist=299 :0 :0 :0 



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Jan 25 2004, 01:35 PM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 25 2004, 01:34 PM
> *Anybody in AZ looken for a 2 door Caprice project Check this out
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...or=&cardist=299 :0 :0 :0*


 isn't (619) a San Diego area code??


----------



## az-smilie (Nov 24, 2003)

So any 1 got pics of Joey's? Heard there was goona be a hop at the wash across the street?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey guys How far is Tolleson from Phoenix??

I'm looking at the phoenix area realestate list now


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 27 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Hey guys How far is Tolleson from Phoenix??
> 
> I'm looking at the phoenix area realestate list now*


 not that far it depends where in tolleson, phoenix and tolleson are right next to each other.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey are there certain areas of Phoenix that are considered bad areas? My price range is about $120-150 and from what I've seen alot of houses in that range were in the actual city of Phoenix?/?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

goodluck finding a house......w.phx a great place 2 live. :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 27 2004, 09:13 PM
> *Hey are there certain areas of Phoenix that are considered bad areas? My price range is about $120-150 and from what I've seen alot of houses in that range were in the actual city of Phoenix?/?*


 it depends were, usually when there is new houses being built, they are new neighborhoods, and they are quiet  . its usually the older neighborhoods that are cosidered bad, but some arent :cheesy: but the bad thing is that some people make the new neighboorhoods turn bad


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YOU PROBABLY WANT TO LOOK AT AVONDALE, EL MIRAGE SUPRISE, GLENDALE, OR TOLLESON. WEST PHX RULES!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha he said "RULES" lol :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 28 2004, 10:30 AM
> *hahahahahahahahahahahaha he said "RULES" lol :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 



Last edited by Twiins at Jan 28 2004, 10:55 AM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jan 28 2004, 12:26 PM
> *YOU PROBABLY WANT TO LOOK AT AVONDALE, EL MIRAGE SUPRISE, GLENDALE, OR TOLLESON. WEST PHX RULES!!*


 yea those are the areas we've been looking at. There's a nice one in Toleson with a lot of land, but there is no garage


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 28 2004, 12:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jan 28 2004, 12:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Jan 28 2004, 12:26 PM
> *YOU PROBABLY WANT TO LOOK  AT AVONDALE, EL MIRAGE SUPRISE, GLENDALE, OR TOLLESON. WEST PHX RULES!!*


yea those are the areas we've been looking at. There's a nice one in Toleson with a lot of land, but there is no garage [/b][/quote]
Avondale is a city that is coming up real fast. There is alot of new devolpment there. A lot of real nice houses.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YES YES I SAID RULES BUT YOU KNOW IT'S OK I'M WHITE, SHIT YOUR JUST GLAD I DON'T POST UP SHIT YOU SAY "DUUUUDDDDEEE"

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jan 28 2004, 10:16 PM
> *YES YES I SAID RULES BUT YOU KNOW IT'S OK I'M WHITE, SHIT YOUR JUST GLAD I DON'T POST UP SHIT YOU SAY "DUUUUDDDDEEE"
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Jan 25 2004, 01:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Jan 25 2004, 01:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 25 2004, 01:34 PM
> *Anybody in AZ looken for a 2 door Caprice project Check this out
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...or=&cardist=299 :0  :0  :0*


isn't (619) a San Diego area code??[/b][/quote]
:0 :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Jan 29 2004, 11:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Jan 29 2004, 11:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :uh:[/b][/quote]
yea but its only 299 miles away thats a short trip I hope you guys are not scared to put your cars on the highway :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Jan 29 2004, 06:07 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Jan 29 2004, 03:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Jan 29 2004, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but its only 299 miles away thats a short trip I hope you guys are not scared to put your cars on the highway :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
Its only 4 miles away from me homie  
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_...olor=&cardist=4


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

too many smilies :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Feb 1 2004, 10:58 AM
> *too many smilies :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0   *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS CRACKIN WITH ALL THE AZ RIDAS OUT THERE! WE WENT OUT TO PAVILLIONS SAT NIGHT BOY WAS IT PACKED FUCKIN CARS EVERYWHERE WE NEED SOME LOLOS OUT THERE THOUGH, ME AND SC TRUE BLUE WERE ONLY ONES OH AND ROSY PALMS AND GIBBY? WHASSUP


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

12 days left of cold/snow in the Mid-West & Im AZ bound :biggrin: 

Are there any shows B-4 the LRM one on the March 7th.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i havent heard of any, cant wait for the lowrider show and the cruise down central, march is gonna be a good month


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Feb 3 2004, 08:33 PM
> *i havent heard of any, cant wait for the lowrider show and the cruise down central, march is gonna be a good month  *


 my birthday is on march to


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 5 2004, 02:38 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

where the [email protected]#K is all the AZ riders at???????????? :uh:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

we here, we here, this has just been a smiley fest, nothing to reply to :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Feb 7 2004, 10:34 AM
> *we here, we here, this has just been a smiley fest, nothing to reply to :biggrin: *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 7 2004, 09:42 AM
> *where the [email protected]#K is all the AZ riders at???????????? :uh:   *


 :uh:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ANYTHING GO DOWN IN THE AZ THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

hell ya smiley fest all day. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Feb 10 2004, 07:22 AM
> *ANYTHING GO DOWN IN THE AZ THIS WEEKEND?*


 lazzzzzzzzzzy weekend.. :biggrin:  sooooo lazzzzzzzzzy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Feb 10 2004, 10:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Feb 10 2004, 10:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Feb 10 2004, 07:22 AM
> *ANYTHING GO DOWN IN THE AZ THIS WEEKEND?*


lazzzzzzzzzzy weekend.. :biggrin:  sooooo lazzzzzzzzzy [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

still soooooooo lazy     + im out of beer


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Y'all ready for the 7th


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Feb 12 2004, 01:23 AM
> *Y'all ready for the 7th   *


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHO'S SHOWING MARCH 7?
YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE WITH THE RAGSEVEN


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Feb 12 2004, 03:40 PM
> *WHO'S SHOWING MARCH 7?
> YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE WITH THE RAGSEVEN*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 12 2004, 03:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Feb 12 2004, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Feb 12 2004, 03:40 PM
> *WHO'S SHOWING MARCH 7?
> YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE WITH THE RAGSEVEN*


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
im there next week. :ugh: :ugh:

does that count? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Feb 12 2004, 03:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Feb 12 2004, 03:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im there next week. :ugh: :ugh:

does that count? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Albert, I'll call today and see if I can see the ride tomorrow. I'll keep you posted


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Feb 12 2004, 01:23 AM
> *Y'all ready for the 7th   *


 cant wait.......... its going 2 a big show :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Feb 13 2004, 09:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Feb 13 2004, 09:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Feb 12 2004, 01:23 AM
> *Y'all ready for the 7th     *


cant wait.......... its going 2 a big show :biggrin: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Yo HATERADE, let me know if you want me to roll up there with you early in the morning to help clean the nooks and crannys


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 13 2004, 01:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 13 2004, 01:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 14 2004, 08:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 14 2004, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:[/b][/quote]


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 12 2004, 03:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Feb 12 2004, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Albert, I'll call today and see if I can see the ride tomorrow. I'll keep you posted [/b][/quote]
Thank you. :cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

NOT A WHOLE LOT GOING ON AT SUENO PARK TONIGHT :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 15 2004, 11:20 PM
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT GOING ON AT SUENO PARK TONIGHT :dunno:*


 did you go out to the park, or are you just wondering homie?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 16 2004, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 16 2004, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 15 2004, 11:20 PM
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT GOING ON  AT SUENO PARK TONIGHT :dunno:*


did you go out to the park, or are you just wondering homie?[/b][/quote]
I CRUISED BY LIKE AROUND 6:00PM

I HEARD YOUR CREW WAS OUT THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 15 2004, 11:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 15 2004, 11:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CRUISED BY LIKE AROUND 6:00PM

I HEARD YOUR CREW WAS OUT THERE! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
they probably were i had to go back to the ss  , did you get you car rollin? 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Feb 15 2004, 11:48 PM


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 16 2004, 12:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 16 2004, 12:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they probably were i had to go back to the ss  , did you get you car rollin?[/b][/quote]
I'LL HAVE IT DONE BY TOMORROW MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 15 2004, 11:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 15 2004, 11:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL HAVE IT DONE BY TOMORROW MORNING :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 15 2004, 11:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 15 2004, 11:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :uh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO CHUBBS DADDY CUSTOMS DID HE SHUT DOWN


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

sunday was happening at sueno park. a lot of cruising and hoping.was any 1 out there. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

YEAH HE SHUT HIS PLACE DOWN BUT LOOKIN TO START SOME WHERE ELSE ABD TRU CRUIZERS I SAW THE CHROME LOOKN TIGHT


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 15 2004, 11:20 PM
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT GOING ON AT SUENO PARK TONIGHT :dunno:*


 Pic's next time you go :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 16 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 16 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 15 2004, 11:20 PM
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT GOING ON  AT SUENO PARK TONIGHT :dunno:*


Pic's next time you go :twak: [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 16 2004, 11:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 16 2004, 11:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]
He got a digital cam now


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 16 2004, 11:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 16 2004, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got a digital cam now [/b][/quote]
nice :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 16 2004, 09:49 PM
> *YEAH HE SHUT HIS PLACE DOWN BUT LOOKIN TO START SOME WHERE ELSE ABD TRU CRUIZERS I SAW THE CHROME LOOKN TIGHT*


 thanx big I...........trying 2 get my lac lifted but locos got 1 to many cars........maybe after the show..good luck in the phx show. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Feb 17 2004, 02:41 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 whats up haterade :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 16 2004, 11:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 16 2004, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 18 2004, 12:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 18 2004, 12:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
he should take pics over at sueño :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 18 2004, 12:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 18 2004, 12:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he should take pics over at sueño :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Or Central  @ the wash :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 18 2004, 12:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 18 2004, 12:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Central  @ the wash :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
you know!! :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 18 2004, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 18 2004, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know!! :cheesy: [/b][/quote]
3wheeling @ the wash :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 18 2004, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 18 2004, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3wheeling @ the wash :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
like last time?  :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

whats up for this weekend az lets get together or do something what about scottsdale pavillions? sat night who's down to ride?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

I'M DOWN  :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU :dunno:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

lets roll out :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

shit, are yall really gonna go??????? me and haterade roll up there pretty often, but we never see any of the other az riders, whats up???


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SERVING U 2 WHAT YOU GOT? ARE YOU GUYS SURE YOUR READY TO RIDE OUT?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Feb 18 2004, 06:03 PM
> *whats up for this weekend az lets get together or do something what about scottsdale pavillions? sat night who's down to ride?*


LA FAMILIA CC IS GOING TO HAVE A MEETING/KICK BACK SUNDAY
AT 3:30PM OSO PARK 75 AVE - WE ARE GOING TO BRING PLENTY OF CHIPS -N- SALSA - WATER & SODA POP SO EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO ROLL BY & KICK IT WITH US...

SHOW THE RIDE'S & HIT THE SWITCHES!

NEXT WEEKEND WE ARE GOING HAVE A PICNIC.......
"THE WHOLE WORKS" 



Last edited by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA at Feb 21 2004, 09:17 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 21 2004, 08:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 21 2004, 08:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Feb 18 2004, 06:03 PM
> *whats up for this weekend az lets get together or do something what about scottsdale pavillions? sat night who's down to ride?*


LA FAMILIA CC IS GOING TO HAVE A MEETING/KICK BACK SUNDAY
AT 3:30PM OSO PARK 75 AVE - WE ARE GOING TO BRING PLENTY OF CHIPS -N- SALSA - WATER & SODA POP SO EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO ROLL BY & KICK IT WITH US...

SHOW THE RIDE'S & HIT THE SWITCHES!

NEXT WEEKEND WE ARE GOING HAVE A PICNIC.......
"THE WHOLE WORKS"[/b][/quote]
 
some of us are going to be there, some of our cars are down though


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 21 2004, 09:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 21 2004, 09:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
some of us are going to be there, some of our cars are down though [/b][/quote]
THAT'S COOL :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 21 2004, 09:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 21 2004, 09:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S COOL :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I will see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I'LL BE TAKING PLENTY OF PIC'S 4 THE LIL CREW! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Feb 22 2004, 12:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kraz13 @ Feb 22 2004, 12:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will see you there! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
OUR MEETING & KICK BACK IS CANCELED DUE TO THE RAIN  

HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEKEND WE'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE 4 THE
PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 22 2004, 12:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 22 2004, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUR MEETING & KICK BACK IS CANCELED DUE TO THE RAIN  

HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEKEND WE'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE 4 THE
PICNIC :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHAT'S UP WITH THIS RAIN :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 23 2004, 11:15 PM
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THIS RAIN :uh:*


 THATS WHAT IM THINKING!! :angry: HOPEFULLY IT WONT BE LIKE THIS ON THE FOLLOWING WEEKENDS :uh: HOW IS IT OVER THERE WERE YOU LIVE, IS IT STILL RAINING?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 24 2004, 12:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 24 2004, 12:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 23 2004, 11:15 PM
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THIS RAIN  :uh:*


THATS WHAT IM THINKING!! :angry: HOPEFULLY IT WONT BE LIKE THIS ON THE FOLLOWING WEEKENDS :uh: HOW IS IT OVER THERE WERE YOU LIVE, IS IT STILL RAINING?[/b][/quote]
JUST FINISHED SPRINKLING


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 23 2004, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 23 2004, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST FINISHED SPRINKLING [/b][/quote]
hey homie how do you feel about this??


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

LOOK'S LIKE A GOOD GET-AWAY CAR :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hell itz perfect!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wtf did they do that, :uh: nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

well its ohhhhhhhhh k if you like that style :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 23 2004, 11:31 PM
> *LOOK'S LIKE A GOOD GET-AWAY CAR :roflmao:*


 :ugh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 24 2004, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 24 2004, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 23 2004, 11:31 PM
> *LOOK'S LIKE A GOOD GET-AWAY CAR  :roflmao:*


:ugh:[/b][/quote]


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 25 2004, 12:52 PM
> *        *


WHAT'S UP TRU :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE U & YOUR CLUB AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY 4

OUR PICNIC IF THE WEATHER PERMITS :thumbsup: 



Last edited by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA at Feb 25 2004, 01:38 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Feb 25 2004, 12:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Feb 25 2004, 12:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 25 2004, 12:52 PM
> *        *


WHAT'S UP TRU :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE U & YOUR CLUB AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY 4

OUR PICNIC IF THE WEATHER PERMITS :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
will try 2 roll out??????? weve got a lot shit going on this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: howz thangs in avondale.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Feb 26 2004, 09:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Feb 26 2004, 09:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will try 2 roll out??????? weve got a lot shit going on this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: howz thangs in avondale.[/b][/quote]
hey T.C are you showing on the 7th?? :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ill be at the show on the 7th :biggrin: :biggrin: trying 2 get my lac ready :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I DON'T LIKE THE LOOKS OF THOSE CLOUD'S


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 27 2004, 11:47 AM
> *I DON'T LIKE THE LOOKS OF THOSE CLOUD'S *


 Some rains headed your way little brother :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 27 2004, 12:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 27 2004, 12:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 27 2004, 11:47 AM
> *I DON'T LIKE THE LOOKS OF THOSE CLOUD'S  *


Some rains headed your way little brother :0 [/b][/quote]
:angry: did it rain later on over there at sd? :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Feb 27 2004, 10:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Feb 27 2004, 10:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: did it rain later on over there at sd? :uh:[/b][/quote]
 Yeah!

I even saw a tahoe hydroplain in the freeway and slam sideways into the concrete guardrail :0 
that Menso should of not been going so fast in the rain :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 28 2004, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 28 2004, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!

I even saw a tahoe hydroplain in the freeway and slam sideways into the concrete guardrail :0 
that Menso should of not been going so fast in the rain :twak:[/b][/quote]
:0 dam, has it rained today, its getting a little bit cloudy over here, and i am outside working on the car :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

damm rain :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup yall.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT YOU RIDIN DEE LOC
WHO'S ALL SHOWING THEIR RIDES NEXT SUNDAY?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 

What's Krackin Homies... :wave:

I'm not showing sunday... but got three homies from the club showing their impalas... but i know i'ma be out there crusing friday thru sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

im going to be showing


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

gotta luv AZ and the women


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

DAM...... WEDNESDAY ALL READY!!!

THE WEEK'S GOING BY FAST :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Mar 3 2004, 01:23 AM
> *DAM...... WEDNESDAY ALL READY!!!
> 
> THE WEEK'S GOING BY FAST :biggrin:*


 thats a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Heard Carlito's Way is now an Old School C.C. ride. Supposed to be at the show :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 3 2004, 01:04 PM
> *Heard Carlito's Way is now an Old School C.C. ride. Supposed to be at the show :0*


 :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 3 2004, 02:04 PM
> *Heard Carlito's Way is now an Old School C.C. ride. Supposed to be at the show :0*


I heard the same thing, that bomb will kick ass!!! 



Last edited by kraz13 at Mar 4 2004, 12:25 PM


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

it fucken raining in the 623-602 area :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AZRIDAH (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 2 2004, 04:58 AM
> *gotta luv AZ and the women *


  

gonna sport the locs... dont want the wifey catchin me looking :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: For ONCE I'm happy to see the sun... all cleared up in central Phoenix... SUNSHINE BABY!!!



Does anybody know if they're shutting down the westside again? Do they have they're stupid "no cruising" blockades out yet?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

GOOD SHOW EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   .....nice to see the LAYITLOW family out there!!....I'll be damned if there wern't 5000000000 fine ass ladies out there!!! MAAAAAAN.....yall got the Dallas show beat BIG TIME when it comes to the ladies!!!!......


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Mar 7 2004, 05:59 PM
> *GOOD SHOW EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   .....nice to see the LAYITLOW family out there!!....I'll be damned if there wern't 5000000000 fine ass ladies out there!!! MAAAAAAN.....yall got the Dallas show beat BIG TIME when it comes to the ladies!!!!......*


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

AFTER THE SHOW THERE WERE ALOT OF CRUZ N ON 27TH AVE AN MCDOWELL. AFTER AWILE IT SLOWLY MOVED DOWN TOWARDS 43 AN 51ST AN THOMAS AND MCDOWELL. IT WAS BUMPER 2 BUMPER UNTILL ABOUT 2AM. :biggrin: AND 4 ME I WAS DRUNK AS HELL AN LOOKING AT FINE ASS BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 9 2004, 10:04 AM
> *AFTER THE SHOW THERE WERE ALOT OF CRUZ N ON 27TH AVE AN MCDOWELL. AFTER AWILE IT SLOWLY MOVED DOWN TOWARDS 43 AN 51ST AN THOMAS AND MCDOWELL. IT WAS BUMPER 2 BUMPER UNTILL ABOUT 2AM. :biggrin: AND 4 ME I WAS DRUNK AS HELL AN LOOKING AT FINE ASS BITCHES :biggrin:*


 damm fool i left at 11 and was fuck up bigtime !!!
who was driveing yours!
lisa was driveing my caddie!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 9 2004, 09:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 9 2004, 09:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 9 2004, 10:04 AM
> *AFTER THE SHOW THERE WERE ALOT OF CRUZ N ON 27TH AVE AN MCDOWELL. AFTER AWILE IT SLOWLY MOVED DOWN TOWARDS 43 AN 51ST AN THOMAS AND MCDOWELL. IT WAS BUMPER 2 BUMPER UNTILL ABOUT 2AM. :biggrin: AND 4 ME I WAS DRUNK AS HELL AN LOOKING AT FINE ASS BITCHES :biggrin:*


damm fool i left at 11 and was fuck up bigtime !!!
who was driveing yours!
lisa was driveing my caddie! [/b][/quote]
my shadow was driving my lac that nite....no hate n----just full support. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I should of stayed for the crusin  :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Mar 9 2004, 08:43 PM
> *I should of stayed for the crusin  :tears:*


   there was a lot of action (if you know what i mean)


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 9 2004, 09:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 9 2004, 09:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Mar 9 2004, 08:43 PM
> *I should of stayed for the crusin   :tears:*


  there was a lot of action (if you know what i mean) [/b][/quote]
you get those pictures developed yet. :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 9 2004, 09:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 9 2004, 09:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Mar 9 2004, 08:43 PM
> *I should of stayed for the crusin   :tears:*


  there was a lot of action (if you know what i mean) [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Mar 9 2004, 09:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Mar 9 2004, 09:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 9 2004, 10:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 9 2004, 10:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
HOW COME NOBODY WENT TO THE PARK ON 55TH -N- OSBORN?

IT WAS OPEN! 

I CRUISED ALL AROUND - I SAW A FEW LO-LOW'S AT 59TH -N- THOMAS AT THE CIRCLE K & A FEW MORE AT 35TH -N- THOMAS 
BUT THERE WAS NO BUMPER TO BUMPER LO-LOW ACTION!!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 9 2004, 05:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 9 2004, 05:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my shadow was driving my lac that nite....no hate n----just full support. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I WAS WITH LADIEZ TOUCH THEY HAD ABOUT THREE OR FOUR RIDES! 
WE ENDED UP AT MARYVEIW PARK AND DRINK BEER TILL THE PO PO CHILLED OUT !
I WAS FADED!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 9 2004, 05:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 9 2004, 05:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my shadow was driving my lac that nite....no hate n----just full support. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
SHADOW HUH! ! !


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 10 2004, 07:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 10 2004, 07:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS WITH LADIEZ TOUCH THEY HAD ABOUT THREE OR FOUR RIDES! 
WE ENDED UP AT MARYVEIW PARK AND DRINK BEER TILL THE PO PO CHILLED OUT !
I WAS FADED![/b][/quote]


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ah ha dont hate l/t1 keep it on the down low shhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 11 2004, 01:48 PM
> *ah ha dont hate l/t1 keep it on the down low shhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: BABY IM NOT HATING JUST PARTICIPATING HUH,,,YOU KNOW "BLACK MALE"


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 11 2004, 12:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 11 2004, 12:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 11 2004, 01:48 PM
> *ah ha dont hate l/t1 keep it on the down low shhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


:cheesy: :cheesy: BABY IM NOT HATING JUST PARTICIPATING HUH,,,YOU KNOW "BLACK MALE"   [/b][/quote]
DONT HATE, JUST JOIN IN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 11 2004, 01:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 11 2004, 01:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT HATE, JUST JOIN IN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K[/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 11 2004, 12:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 11 2004, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 SHHHHHHHH


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 11 2004, 02:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 11 2004, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 SHHHHHHHH[/b][/quote]
    :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Mar 9 2004, 09:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Mar 9 2004, 09:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get those pictures developed yet. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
let see if i can get them tomorrow :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:angry:  :angry:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 12 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:*


 READY 4 THE WEEKEND TO START :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Mar 13 2004, 04:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Mar 13 2004, 04:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 12 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:*


READY 4 THE WEEKEND TO START :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*ATTENTION PHOENIX AREA BACHELORS!!!*


My wifes girlfriend, (and my friend) is single and has been for a while. She's a hotty, and most important a really good person! She has twin 6 y.o. girls, owns her own crib, and makes about 70 g's a year. She works hard and takes care of her family so she doesn't get a chance to meet new and "mature" individuals often. I'm not pimping her out, just trying to hook up her with a good genre of people. ......and who else better than fellow lowriders  
...p.s she's Mexican and white, and I repeat she is a HOTTY


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
How does that saying go 

A pictures worth a thousand words :biggrin: 



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Mar 14 2004, 04:22 PM


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

age lol!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Chris you dont need no damn kids.....geezzzzzzzz.......... :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey gibby i was asking for u!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 15 2004, 02:37 PM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 16 2004, 02:19 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GOING TO SD FOR THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

i was going to S.D. but !!!!!!! me and my shadow went 2 rocky point mex for spring break. "nothing but TnA + BEER " A VERY FUN WEEKEND. hey azrollerz roll out 2 rp mex ill be there D's weekend again or call me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 16 2004, 03:07 PM
> *i was going to S.D. but !!!!!!! me and my shadow went 2 rocky point mex for spring break. "nothing but TnA + BEER " A VERY FUN WEEKEND. hey azrollerz roll out 2 rp mex ill be there D's weekend again or call me. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 IM GOING TO HAVASU THIS WEEK END !!
I WILL HIT U UP AFTER THREE !!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

well i might go there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

let me know so we can brink some beer!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Mar 17 2004, 07:59 AM
> *let me know so we can brink some beer!!!*


 what the hell is "brink" :twak: :twak: but i no what u mean.beer TnA is all good with me. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 17 2004, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 17 2004, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--azroller_@Mar 17 2004, 07:59 AM
> *let me know so we can brink some beer!!!*


what the hell is "brink" :twak: :twak: but i no what u mean.beer TnA is all good with me. :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
my mind was on something else!!! :biggrin:  
tna you better bring the v-cam!!!
brinking is drinking for drunks!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 17 2004, 09:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 17 2004, 09:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mind was on something else!!! :biggrin:  
tna you better bring the v-cam!!!
brinking is drinking for drunks!!!! [/b][/quote]
ah-so fuck it lets get drunk this weekend


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 17 2004, 10:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 17 2004, 10:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah-so fuck it lets get drunk this weekend[/b][/quote]
lets start early i have a 30pack of bud chilling in my trunk!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 17 2004, 10:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 17 2004, 10:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah-so fuck it lets get drunk this weekend[/b][/quote]
hey i finish that 30pack last night so i buying 3 more for the week end !!!
where you at!!  :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 17 2004, 10:56 PM
> **


 :cheesy: WHAT'S UP SLOW LANE! ! ! !


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 18 2004, 07:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 18 2004, 07:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i finish that 30pack last night so i buying 3 more for the week end !!!
where you at!!  :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
THATS IT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



Last edited by l/t1 at Mar 18 2004, 12:07 PM


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 18 2004, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 18 2004, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
THATS FOR ME IM ON A DIET!!! 1 30PAK A DAY !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 18 2004, 12:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 18 2004, 12:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FOR ME IM ON A DIET!!! 1 30PAK A DAY !!!  :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: DIET,,,HUH,,,,,


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

YOU KNOW!!! BEER AND MORE BEER!!!
LESS FOOD MORE BEER!!!
AND I JOIN R/O FITNESS CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Mar 18 2004, 12:20 PM
> *YOU KNOW!!! BEER AND MORE BEER!!!
> LESS FOOD MORE BEER!!!
> AND I JOIN R/O FITNESS CLUB :biggrin: *


  :angel:A LITTLE ON THE THICK SIDE HUH.... :angel: :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 18 2004, 11:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 18 2004, 11:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 17 2004, 10:56 PM
> **


:cheesy: WHAT'S UP SLOW LANE! ! ! ! [/b][/quote]
hey whatsup?? :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 18 2004, 12:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 18 2004, 12:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--azroller_@Mar 18 2004, 12:20 PM
> *YOU KNOW!!! BEER AND MORE BEER!!!
> LESS FOOD MORE BEER!!!
> AND I JOIN R/O FITNESS CLUB :biggrin:  *


 :angel:A LITTLE ON THE THICK SIDE HUH.... :angel: :0[/b][/quote]
YOU GOT TO LOVE THICKNESS !! 
I DO :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 18 2004, 12:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 18 2004, 12:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT TO LOVE THICKNESS !! 
I DO :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: HUH,, :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 18 2004, 01:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 18 2004, 01:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: HUH,, :cheesy: :cheesy: [/b][/quote]
i am offering you a lifetime membership for free!!!!!!
12-to-15 work out a week for free!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 18 2004, 02:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 18 2004, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am offering you a lifetime membership for free!!!!!!
12-to-15 work out a week for free!!!  [/b][/quote]


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:0 


















































:0 oh!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

anybody interested in a lil cruise on march 30th? :biggrin:

Chicanos por la causa is commemorating(sp) Cesar Chavez and they're having their annual march from the house where he fasted in south phoenix, to Barrios Unidos Park on 16th St and Mohave in Phoenix...

it's on a tuesday so i know that might be hard for some people.. but it's a good event and will be covered by some media like the Arizona Republic.. It's only from around 8:30am to around 10:30am at the latest and the cruise is only gonna be around a half-hour... 

Last year my club did it with about 5 cars and we were hoping for more... It's a really good event, so if anybody's interested get at me... send me a pm or email me... :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 18 2004, 12:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 18 2004, 12:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey whatsup?? :wave: :wave: :cheesy: [/b][/quote]


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:    :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

This Caddy is halfway there someone better jump on this  :biggrin: 

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../6/66667606.htm


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0 

:0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 

:cheesy: 

:0 

:cheesy: 

:0 

:cheesy: 

:0 

:cheesy: 

:0 

:cheesy: 


:0 

:cheesy: 

:0 

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

**SLOW LANE ANNIVERSARY**

We will have the show on April 17th. We got the Location and others. O.G Rider will be in the house!!!! Slow Lane CC thanks Tony Parker for helping us out!
Also there will be no charge and PLEASE no glass bottles of any kinds. Beer will be welcomed only if in cans!
I will post more info asap. Thanks

P.S If anyone's company looking to set a booth, please contact me or any other Slow Lane members. 

From 5:00-7:30 P.M. is the kickback and eat 
From 7:30-Midnight is the dance so all of you can get you boogie on 
hope to see everybody there. 

This is going to be an all outdoor event.....even the dance......it's gonna be down by Grant Park or Post 41......across the street from the Portal.....we want to see everyone come on out and spend a FIRME evening with us.......we will provide food and drinks, That means beer for you Tru Cruizers you know how we do it....any ?'s hit me up..........


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 22 2004, 04:44 PM
> *:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> ***SLOW LANE ANNIVERSARY**
> 
> We will have the show on April 17th. We got the Location and others. O.G Rider will be in the house!!!! Slow Lane CC thanks Tony Parker for helping us out!
> ...


phoenix riderz will be in the house"free beer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "will see you guys soon. keep the beer cold!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Mar 23 2004, 07:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Mar 23 2004, 07:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 22 2004, 04:44 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Mar 23 2004, 10:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Mar 23 2004, 10:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
DID YOU KNOW LISA'S DAD PASSED AWAY THIS WEEK END!!!  
:tears: :tears: :tears: SHE IS HAVEING A HARD TIME BUT SHE IS VERY STRONG!!! CALL ME FOR ALL THE SERVICE INFO IT'S THUR AND FRIDAY!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

so sorry 2 hear the bad news  tell her 2 stay strong and pray an also give her a hug from all phoenix riderz. pm the info 2 me or call my cell. :angel: :angel:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 23 2004, 02:44 PM
> *so sorry 2 hear the bad news  tell her 2 stay strong and pray an also give her a hug from all phoenix riderz. pm the info 2 me or call my cell. :angel: :angel:*


  i wil call you today with the info 
thanks bro !!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 24 2004, 09:23 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*











































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

got dam is AZ asleep???????wake up fuckers!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Days off are goood... meant to be sleeping... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 26 2004, 10:22 AM
> *got dam is AZ asleep???????wake up fuckers!!! *


 HUH what's up AZ WHERE U AT?? :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 26 2004, 10:22 AM
> *got dam is AZ asleep???????wake up fuckers!!! *


 whats up bro!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

posting up events


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people :cheesy: :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:49 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks.....HOPE 2 SEE U ALLLL THERE.. :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Good work posting those events dogg!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
> north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people :cheesy: :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!*


  Any Idea around what time this starts? :dunno:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Mar 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> Good work posting those events dogg!*


 :wave: :wave: HUH! ! ! :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2004, 01:27 AM
> *anybody interested in a lil cruise on march 30th? :biggrin:
> 
> Chicanos por la causa is commemorating(sp) Cesar Chavez and they're having their annual march from the house where he fasted in south phoenix, to Barrios Unidos Park on 16th St and Mohave in Phoenix...
> ...


 :dunno: Anybody up for this? It's tomorrow morning.. meeting up around 7:30AM.... :dunno:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
> north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people :cheesy: :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!*


 sup man, be sure to hit us up before yall roll down there, we can fire up the '63 and cruise down there with yall  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Mar 29 2004, 02:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Mar 29 2004, 02:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
> north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people  :cheesy:  :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!*


 Any Idea around what time this starts? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
it starts to get packed by 6 in the afternoon... i suggest to get there by 7 or so :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Mar 29 2004, 02:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Mar 29 2004, 02:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2004, 01:27 AM
> *anybody interested in a lil cruise on march 30th? :biggrin:
> 
> Chicanos por la causa is commemorating(sp) Cesar Chavez and they're having their annual march from the house where he fasted in south phoenix, to Barrios Unidos Park on 16th St and Mohave in Phoenix...
> ...


:dunno: Anybody up for this? It's tomorrow morning.. meeting up around 7:30AM.... :dunno:[/b][/quote]
i got school in the morning


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 29 2004, 02:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 29 2004, 02:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@Mar 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good work posting those events dogg!*


:wave: :wave: HUH! ! ! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
no problem homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64+Mar 29 2004, 08:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gibby64 @ Mar 29 2004, 08:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
> north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people  :cheesy:  :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!*


sup man, be sure to hit us up before yall roll down there, we can fire up the '63 and cruise down there with yall  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
cool  pm your number........... i had it but my phone fcked up last week and went dead. :angry: bearly got a new phone last saturday  



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Mar 29 2004, 09:16 PM


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 29 2004, 10:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 29 2004, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool  pm your number........... i had it but my phone fcked up last week and went dead. :angry: bearly got a new phone last saturday [/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Mar 30 2004, 01:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Mar 30 2004, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:[/b][/quote]
:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0 uffin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :wave: 















TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Mar 29 2004, 02:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Mar 29 2004, 02:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2004, 01:27 AM
> *anybody interested in a lil cruise on march 30th? :biggrin:
> 
> Chicanos por la causa is commemorating(sp) Cesar Chavez and they're having their annual march from the house where he fasted in south phoenix, to Barrios Unidos Park on 16th St and Mohave in Phoenix...
> ...


:dunno: Anybody up for this? It's tomorrow morning.. meeting up around 7:30AM.... :dunno:[/b][/quote]
did you attend this event?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Mar 31 2004, 09:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Mar 31 2004, 09:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you attend this event? [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Yeah dogg.. it was nice... had about 10 cars rollin... it was cool how you could bump and hit switches on the cops and they didn't do shit... very good event.. and it was only the second year they had us do it..


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *   *


 FRIDAY NIGHT IS THE NEW SHADOW HUH!!!
!! IS 2 BEERS RIGHT  :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Apr 1 2004, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Apr 1 2004, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *      *


FRIDAY NIGHT IS THE NEW SHADOW HUH!!!
!! IS 2 BEERS RIGHT  :biggrin:  :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
THE OLD SHADOW MOVED ON 2 A NEW PLAYER...NO HATE..IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED........D'S FRIDAY WILL B THA LAST TIME WE ROLL OUT 2 GETHER... BUT GOT A NEW 1 COMING UP.OH THA OLD SHADOW GOT A SANCHA ON THE SIDE.... SWING BOTH WAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 1 2004, 01:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 1 2004, 01:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE OLD SHADOW MOVED ON 2 A NEW PLAYER...NO HATE..IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED........D'S FRIDAY WILL B THA LAST TIME WE ROLL OUT 2 GETHER... BUT GOT A NEW 1 COMING UP.OH THA OLD SHADOW GOT A SANCHA ON THE SIDE.... SWING BOTH WAYS. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
SO WHAT YOU TOLD ME ON SUNDAY RIGHT !!!!
I WILL BE WAITING HUH!!!

NEW SHADOW OLD SHADOW IT ALL GOOD AS LONG AS YOUR HAVEING FUN !!! HUH!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *   *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2004, 10:06 PM
> * :biggrin: *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 1 2004, 12:44 PM
> *   *


 :cheesy:  hey am i saving u that plate or what???


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

hopefully it wont rain this weekend :uh:  :angry: :uh:  :angry: :uh:  :angry: :uh:  :angry: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Apr 2 2004, 09:38 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Mar 31 2004, 09:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Mar 31 2004, 09:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Yeah dogg.. it was nice... had about 10 cars rollin... it was cool how you could bump and hit switches on the cops and they didn't do shit... very good event.. and it was only the second year they had us do it..[/b][/quote]
nice  any pics??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:dunno: All I had was my camcorder homie.. but i think my cousin had his camera... i'll see if he got any good pics and i'll get them put on here... if not i can always show you homies at any kickback/picnic/event that there is... 

ladiez touch anniversary on sunday? 

who's going?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2004, 09:47 PM
> *:dunno: All I had was my camcorder homie.. but i think my cousin had his camera... i'll see if he got any good pics and i'll get them put on here... if not i can always show you homies at any kickback/picnic/event that there is...
> 
> ladiez touch anniversary on sunday?
> ...


 iiight coool  

we will go  are you???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: We'll be there for sure... always gotta represent and support the homies...


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S :biggrin: 

WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A CAR CLUB MEETING SUNDAY - BUT
I'M GANNA TRY TO CUT IT SHORT SO WE CAN ROLL TO THE 
LADIEZ TOUCH PICNIC - IF YA SEE ME HALLA :wave:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 3 2004, 01:54 AM
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S :biggrin:
> 
> WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A CAR CLUB MEETING SUNDAY - BUT
> ...


 Sure Mr Vice President  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

THERE WAS SOME PARADE & FAIR TODAY AT TOLLESON & I WAS TOLD THAT MAJESTICS, OLD SKOOL & A FEW OTHER CLUBS PARTICIPATED IN THE PARADE!

DID ANYONE HERE KNOW ABOUT THIS PARADE? 



Last edited by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA at Apr 4 2004, 01:13 AM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 4 2004, 12:10 AM
> *THERE WAS SOME PARADE & FAIR TODAY AT TOLLESON & I WAS TOLD THAT MAJESTICS, OLD SKOOL & A FEW OTHER CLUBS PARTICIPATED IN THE PARADE!
> 
> DID ANYONE HERE KNOW ABOUT THIS PARADE?*


 :dunno: not me... was it any good?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 4 2004, 12:10 AM
> *THERE WAS SOME PARADE & FAIR TODAY AT TOLLESON & I WAS TOLD THAT MAJESTICS, OLD SKOOL & A FEW OTHER CLUBS PARTICIPATED IN THE PARADE!
> 
> DID ANYONE HERE KNOW ABOUT THIS PARADE?*


we were there we did the parade, old school was there, a couple of other lowlows, and a majestics car..... it was pretty good.... i didnt go to the fair though the parade :biggrin: 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at Apr 4 2004, 03:42 AM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sounds tight... too bad i had to work  

:biggrin: oh well... at least i'll be at the picnic today... somebody save me a plate? :dunno:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0       :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 5 2004, 12:40 AM
> *:0 :0       :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 just want to say THANKS to allll the car clubs that came out to our Anniversary to kick back the weather was nice and it was fun,,,i will be posting some pic's soon.THANKS again to some of the clubs that came thru. :cheesy: 
ROLLERZ ONLY
PHOENIX RIDERZ
SPIRIT
MAJESTICS
SLOW LANE
SWITCH
HIGH ROLLERZ
OLD SCHOOL

THANKS TO ALLLL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT,,IF I FORGOT ANY POST IT...THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE SO YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES,,,BUT THANKS AGAIN TO everyone for your support....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Apr 5 2004, 06:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Apr 5 2004, 06:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 5 2004, 12:40 AM
> *:0  :0              :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


just want to say THANKS to allll the car clubs that came out to our Anniversary to kick back the weather was nice and it was fun,,,i will be posting some pic's soon.THANKS again to some of the clubs that came thru. :cheesy: 
ROLLERZ ONLY
PHOENIX RIDERZ
SPIRIT
MAJESTICS
SLOW LANE
SWITCH
HIGH ROLLERZ
OLD SCHOOL

THANKS TO ALLLL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT,,IF I FORGOT ANY POST IT...THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE SO YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES,,,BUT THANKS AGAIN TO everyone for your support....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
PHX RDZ ALWAYS IN DA HOUSE. I HEARD IT WAS A GOOD EVENT. I MISS IT BUT MY LAC WAS THERE.DID YOU GUYS SAVE ME A PLATE OR BEER? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Still got some beer in the ice chest dogg! :biggrin: 


Very good event, even tho we got there a lil late... a lil chilly, but at least it didn't rain... 

We'll see you all next week at the cruise night and the week after at the homies' Slow Lane anniversary! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Apr 5 2004, 06:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Apr 5 2004, 06:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 5 2004, 12:40 AM
> *:0  :0              :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


just want to say THANKS to allll the car clubs that came out to our Anniversary to kick back the weather was nice and it was fun,,,i will be posting some pic's soon.THANKS again to some of the clubs that came thru. :cheesy: 
ROLLERZ ONLY
PHOENIX RIDERZ
SPIRIT
MAJESTICS
SLOW LANE
SWITCH
HIGH ROLLERZ
OLD SCHOOL

THANKS TO ALLLL CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT,,IF I FORGOT ANY POST IT...THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE THERE SO YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES,,,BUT THANKS AGAIN TO everyone for your support....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2004, 07:21 PM
> *Still got some beer in the ice chest dogg! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 5 2004, 09:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 5 2004, 09:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2004, 07:21 PM
> *Still got some beer in the ice chest dogg! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: Hell yeah dogg... just like the homies ALWAYS support our events (like our annual dinner & dance) we gotta roll and support the homies SLOW LANE :biggrin: 

From what i heard already it's gonna be some tight shit...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

If anyone wants to see some pics (shitty, small ones) from the picnic yesterday go to the POST YOUR RIDES forum...

I didn't know they were gonna be that small.. :twak: :twak: :tears: :guns: :burn: 


:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Apr 5 2004, 11:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Apr 5 2004, 11:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Hell yeah dogg... just like the homies ALWAYS support our events (like our annual dinner & dance) we gotta roll and support the homies SLOW LANE :biggrin: 

From what i heard already it's gonna be some tight shit... [/b][/quote]
thanks homeboy we appreciate it :thumbsup: but yeah its going to be a bad ass event :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2004, 11:30 PM
> *If anyone wants to see some pics (shitty, small ones) from the picnic yesterday go to the POST YOUR RIDES forum...
> 
> I didn't know they were gonna be that small.. :twak: :twak: :tears: :guns: :burn:
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: they are small :cheesy: but at least they are new :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 6 2004, 10:22 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 6 2004, 10:22 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 whats up bro!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ RIDERS!!!!!!!!
JUST BEEN LAYING UP IN THA CUT, DEALING WITH A BAD BREAKUP.

WHATS EVERYBODY BEEN UP TO? WHO'S GOING UP TO THE PRESCOTT MAJESTICS SHOW?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

need some INFO on that senor!!......


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 6 2004, 07:10 PM
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ RIDERS!!!!!!!!
> JUST BEEN LAYING UP IN THA CUT, DEALING WITH A BAD BREAKUP.
> 
> WHATS EVERYBODY BEEN UP TO? WHO'S GOING UP TO THE PRESCOTT MAJESTICS SHOW?*


  :dunno: :dunno: didnt know anything about it,,,when is it???


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

yo when is the next show do anyone have any idea


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 01:57 PM
> *posting up events
> 
> 
> ...


 ttt :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
> north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people :cheesy: :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!*


 ttt


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Last edited by RedDog at Apr 15 2004, 04:51 PM


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> ***SLOW LANE ANNIVERSARY**
> 
> We will have the show on April 17th. We got the Location and others. O.G Rider will be in the house!!!! Slow Lane CC thanks Tony Parker for helping us out!
> ...


 ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 7 2004, 09:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 Sounds like a busy next couple of weeks! :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 7 2004, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 7 2004, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 01:57 PM
> *posting up events
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :uh:[/b][/quote]
HAS ANYONE HERE EVER SHOWED AT AN 
INTIMIDATIONS / GUADALUPE CAR SHOW IN THE PAST?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Apr 7 2004, 11:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Apr 7 2004, 11:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAS ANYONE HERE EVER SHOWED AT AN 
INTIMIDATIONS / GUADALUPE CAR SHOW IN THE PAST?[/b][/quote]
the intimidation car show is small but a good event........these guys in guadalupe are very cool people.they put on a good small shows. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 8 2004, 09:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 8 2004, 09:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the intimidation car show is small but a good event........these guys in guadalupe are very cool people.they put on a good small shows. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 6 2004, 06:10 PM
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ RIDERS!!!!!!!!
> JUST BEEN LAYING UP IN THA CUT, DEALING WITH A BAD BREAKUP.
> 
> WHATS EVERYBODY BEEN UP TO? WHO'S GOING UP TO THE PRESCOTT MAJESTICS SHOW?*


 damm check out haterade!!!!!!!!finally a glendale majestics :biggrin: :biggrin: damm homie your moving on up.what happen 2 fullxtc? oh yeh pm yo# i need 2 talk 2 you,stop flossin yo new truck. :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Apr 8 2004, 10:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Apr 8 2004, 10:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I DON'T KNOW THAT AREA TO WELL - HOW IS IT?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 8 2004, 10:27 AM
> *
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


*
I DON'T KNOW THAT AREA TO WELL - HOW IS IT?


*[/quote]
:biggrin: It's good... small... but it's really nice... picture a lil mexico a few blocks from az mills...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gotta request those days off.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 8 2004, 10:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:biggrin: It's good... small... but it's really nice... picture a lil mexico a few blocks from az mills...*[/quote]
COOL THANK'S HOMIE :biggrin: 

BECAUSE I PLAN TO SHOW THE CAPRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

anyone one coming to the mi vida cc car show this month in yuma?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 9 2004, 12:43 AM
> *anyone one coming to the mi vida cc car show this month in yuma?*


 I PLAN TO SHOW THE CAPRICE


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hope to hit all the shows!!! but i have a hole in my radiator and a bad hood hinge, need to get busy!!! anybody know where i can get a GOOD deal on a radiator???


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Apr 8 2004, 11:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Apr 8 2004, 11:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Apr 9 2004, 12:43 AM
> *anyone one coming to the mi vida cc car show this month in yuma?*


I PLAN TO SHOW THE CAPRICE [/b][/quote]
You guys better come hang out at my place! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

anyone know where they cruise at in Arizona I'm located in the phoenix, mesa, tempe area. Good clean cruisin. where you can check out rides and chill.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 8 2004, 11:43 PM
> *anyone one coming to the mi vida cc car show this month in yuma?*


 phoenix riderz c.c. is going 2 yuma.where taking BUDLAC and davids 68 rag, yo c-cutty any thang 2 do in yuma that weekend?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 9 2004, 11:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 9 2004, 11:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Apr 8 2004, 11:43 PM
> *anyone one coming to the mi vida cc car show this month in yuma?*


phoenix riderz c.c. is going 2 yuma.where taking BUDLAC and davids 68 rag, yo c-cutty any thang 2 do in yuma that weekend?[/b][/quote]
i saw the 68 in sd and phx. there us an after party on saturday. im sure we'll hang out there. glendale ro (ernie) is supposed to be there too. :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 8 2004, 09:16 PM
> *
> :biggrin: It's good... small... but it's really nice... picture a lil mexico a few blocks from az mills...*


 All I saw was this and i just said to myself. "Ahh guadalupe." I haven't been there in a couple yrs!.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: IN SD


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 7 2004, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 7 2004, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Saturday April 10th is the annual cruising central night......
> north of thomas, keep going north on central and youll see a gang of rides... theres every type of car you can think of from hot rods, lowriders, muscle cars, motorcycles, and a lot more. this event brings hundreds of people  :cheesy:  :cheesy: it gets jamed packed !!!!!*


ttt [/b][/quote]
:dunno: Anybody going?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Apr 10 2004, 10:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Apr 10 2004, 10:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: Anybody going?[/b][/quote]
it was good last night :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: there was cars left n right :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 11 2004, 09:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 11 2004, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was good last night :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: there was cars left n right :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hell yeah dogg.. it was good to just cruise without any drama or hassle from the cops...

(well, at least till the security guard at that plaza called them and dimed us out that we were parked on a fire lane) :machinegun: :roflmao: :twak: 

We'll see you all at the dance next week... time to find a date... :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Apr 9 2004, 11:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Apr 9 2004, 11:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw the 68 in sd and phx. there us an after party on saturday. im sure we'll hang out there. glendale ro (ernie) is supposed to be there too. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yup !! with my ice chest full!! 
you know!!
r/o style!!
1


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 9 2004, 01:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i dis that show.......so i can go 2 rocky point 2 party.left the lac at home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Apr 11 2004, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Apr 11 2004, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hell yeah dogg.. it was good to just cruise without any drama or hassle from the cops...

(well, at least till the security guard at that plaza called them and dimed us out that we were parked on a fire lane) :machinegun: :roflmao: :twak: 

We'll see you all at the dance next week... time to find a date... :0[/b][/quote]
yep too bad its like twice a year they have that cruise :uh:  :angry: the next one is on october.... i agree DAMN SECURITY :twak: :twak: The first cop was cool about it :biggrin: 

cool homie see you over there   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 9 2004, 12:07 AM
> *hope to hit all the shows!!! but i have a hole in my radiator and a bad hood hinge, need to get busy!!! anybody know where i can get a GOOD deal on a radiator???*


 did you guys go??? to the cruise??


you should of pmd me your number  :angry: we would of met up and cruised.... it was bad... :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i didnt find out about the cruise till about 9pm :angry: , besides my radiator has a hole it :angry: , gotta get a new one!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 14 2004, 01:24 PM
> *i didnt find out about the cruise till about 9pm :angry: , besides my radiator has a hole it :angry: , gotta get a new one!!!!*


 i told gibby on here to hook it up with the number :uh:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

well we all know how gibby is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Mack (Dec 7, 2003)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 





























































































































































































































































































:biggrin: [email protected]#k it..................................................................


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Apr 7 2004, 09:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Apr 7 2004, 09:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 29 2004, 01:57 PM
> *posting up events
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :uh:[/b][/quote]
So who is going?????

I'll see ya homies there :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Apr 15 2004, 04:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Apr 15 2004, 04:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who is going?????

I'll see ya homies there :wave:[/b][/quote]
ill be there with an ice chest full of beer ................... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 15 2004, 05:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 15 2004, 05:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there with an ice chest full of beer ................... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 








:dunno: Guess I'll be there standing next to the beer and TRU CRUIZERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Apr 15 2004, 09:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Apr 15 2004, 09:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 








:dunno: Guess I'll be there standing next to the beer and TRU CRUIZERZ! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I'm getting thirsty!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA+Apr 15 2004, 10:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (51TROKITA @ Apr 15 2004, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting thirsty!!!!!!  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:  



Last edited by Da_Knightstalker at Apr 16 2004, 12:45 AM


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Apr 15 2004, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Apr 15 2004, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: [/b][/quote]
oh yeh...... nothing beats a cold ass beer in hot ass AZ. :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Apr 15 2004, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Apr 15 2004, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: [/b][/quote]

oh yeh...... nothing beats a cold ass beer in hot ass AZ. :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: .................mmm beer :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 12 2004, 11:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 12 2004, 11:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 9 2004, 01:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dis that show.......so i can go 2 rocky point 2 party.left the lac at home :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
YEAH, I TALKED TO YOUR HOMIE 4 A FEW MINITES & I ASKED 
ABOUT YOU......

HE SAID YOU HAD GONE TO ROCKY POINT INSTEAD!


GOOD CHOICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Apr 16 2004, 12:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Apr 16 2004, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, I TALKED TO YOUR HOMIE 4 A FEW MINITES & I ASKED 
ABOUT YOU......

HE SAID YOU HAD GONE TO ROCKY POINT INSTEAD!


GOOD CHOICE :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
rocky point is da shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nothing but a cheap ass vacation. :biggrin: nothing but "tits+beer+tacos=happy tru :biggrin: it 2 bad i cant take my lac over there.those [email protected]#kers in mex cant drive 4 shit :angry: im going back in may. any body wana go? :biggrin: :biggrin: im ready 2 roll out 2 guadalupe Ds weekend any 1 going? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wuzzup AZ peeps........is it hottern hell out there yet? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
......we're supposed to get up to almost 80 this weekend


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 16 2004, 03:39 PM
> *wuzzup AZ peeps........is it hottern hell out there yet? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ......we're supposed to get up to almost 80 this weekend*


 [email protected]#K YA ITS HOT IN "AZ".....DONT COME DOWN HERE :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: JUST KIDD-N ITS STILL NICE AND SUM WHAT WINDY OUT IN DRY ASS "AZ". :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:cheesy: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: huh!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 19 2004, 09:59 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: huh!!!  *


 ohhhhhhhhhh-k :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

yeah!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

sooo laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

follw the arrow 2 yo right


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

s
o


l
a
z
y





:biggrin: 
f
u
c
k




i




n
e
e
d







a







b
e
e
r




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 19 2004, 03:27 PM
> *s
> o
> 
> ...


 Damn you got creative! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 




:cheesy:




:biggrin: 




 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 













































:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 19 2004, 03:22 PM
> *follw the arrow 2 yo right*


 im not good with directions HUH!!!!
:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

so whats up? my homies of AZ :biggrin: any thang going on beside's yuma car show going on? :cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 20 2004, 09:50 AM
> *so whats up? my homies of AZ :biggrin: any thang going on beside's yuma car show going on? :cheesy:*


 BESIDE YUMA, AZ?

AMIGOS C.C. IS HAVING A PICNIC ON SATURDAY DA 24TH IN
CHICANO PARK 

- SAN DIEGO :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

dammm and i wouldnt mind going 2 tha 619 . i luv tha 619 area + its weather an bitches. :biggrin: yo 2-pumper are u guys going?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 20 2004, 10:12 AM
> *dammm and i wouldnt mind going 2 tha 619 . i luv tha 619 area + its weather an bitches. :biggrin: yo 2-pumper are u guys going?*


 I WANT TO - BUT JUST THINKING ABOUT A 6 & A 1/2 HOUR DRIVE & HAVING TO GO 55MPH ON THE FREEWAY TOWING THE CAPRICE MAKES ME FEEL KINDA LAZY :roflmao: 

I'M GANNA PASS ON THAT BECAUSE I RATHER BE FRESH & RESTED 4 THE YUMA SHOW QUE-NO!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Apr 20 2004, 09:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Apr 20 2004, 09:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 20 2004, 10:12 AM
> *dammm and i wouldnt mind going 2 tha 619 . i luv tha 619 area + its weather an bitches. :biggrin: yo 2-pumper are u guys going?*


I WANT TO - BUT JUST THINKING ABOUT A 6 & A 1/2 HOUR DRIVE & HAVING TO GO 55MPH ON THE FREEWAY TOWING THE CAPRICE MAKES ME FEEL KINDA LAZY :roflmao: 

I'M GANNA PASS ON THAT BECAUSE I RATHER BE FRESH & RESTED 4 THE YUMA SHOW QUE-NO![/b][/quote]
fuck it party wit tha p-riderz an rollerz only of glendale in yuma


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 20 2004, 10:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 20 2004, 10:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it party wit tha p-riderz an rollerz only of glendale in yuma[/b][/quote]
YUP-YUP :biggrin: 

GANNA BE REPRESENTING PHOENIX THIS SUNDAY IN YUMA :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Apr 20 2004, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Apr 20 2004, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP-YUP :biggrin: 

GANNA BE REPRESENTING PHOENIX THIS SUNDAY IN YUMA :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I THINK THE SHOW IS ON SATURDAY!!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Apr 20 2004, 09:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Apr 20 2004, 09:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 20 2004, 10:12 AM
> *dammm and i wouldnt mind going 2 tha 619 . i luv tha 619 area + its weather an bitches. :biggrin: yo 2-pumper are u guys going?*


I WANT TO - BUT JUST THINKING ABOUT A 6 & A 1/2 HOUR DRIVE & HAVING TO GO 55MPH ON THE FREEWAY TOWING THE CAPRICE MAKES ME FEEL KINDA LAZY :roflmao: 

[/b][/quote]
Drive that mutha fuccccca :twak: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Apr 20 2004, 10:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Apr 20 2004, 10:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it party wit tha p-riderz an rollerz only of glendale in yuma[/b][/quote]
:twak: hey did u forget the LADIEZ ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Apr 20 2004, 01:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Apr 20 2004, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THE SHOW IS ON SATURDAY!!!!
 :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
YUP ITS ON SATURDAY......
:cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Apr 20 2004, 03:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Apr 20 2004, 03:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP ITS ON SATURDAY......
:cheesy: [/b][/quote]
YOUR RIGHT :0 IT'S ON SATURDAY :cheesy: 

_________________________________________


NO PROBLEM - :biggrin: - WE CAN STILL MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Apr 20 2004, 02:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Apr 20 2004, 02:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: hey did u forget the LADIEZ ? ? ? ? ? [/b][/quote]
no thats a given the ladiez are alway there at least with rollerz !!!
huh!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

^^^^^^

Mixed feelings with the law that's about to pass (HB2136) and it being friday tomorrow...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 22 2004, 10:32 PM
> *:biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ^^^^^^
> ...


 WE HAVE 3 MORE DAYS AND SUNDAY AT THE CAPITAL THEY WILL HAVE MORE INFO!!!!
AND VOTER REG FOR ALL THE CLUBS!!!
NOT JUST FOR LOWRIDERS!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 22 2004, 11:32 PM
> *:biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ^^^^^^
> ...


yah i know the feeling,,,but we need to stick together as one so we could BEAT this,,,,,so have your club there in your colors representing where your from and bring family and friends the more support we have the better chance for us allllllllllllll , :angry: 



Last edited by l/t1 at Apr 23 2004, 09:18 AM


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Apr 23 2004, 08:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Apr 23 2004, 08:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 22 2004, 11:32 PM
> *:biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ^^^^^^
> ...


yah i know the feeling,,,but we need to stick together as one so we could BEAT this,,,,,so have your club there in your colors representing where your from and bring family and friends the more support we have the better chance for us allllllllllllll , :angry:[/b][/quote]


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Apr 23 2004, 09:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ Apr 23 2004, 09:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   [/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

It was fun kickin it and talking to everybody at the Yuma show...

When will there be another YUMA show???

I'll make sure to have something lined up next to these two next time in Yuma...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Apr 25 2004, 09:00 PM
> *It was fun kickin it and talking to everybody at the Yuma show...
> 
> When will there be another YUMA show???
> ...


 wuz up 2 all the lil crew i hang with in yuma
sd stunna
az roller
la roller
top dogg
crazy cutty
lt\1
2-pumper
yuma was oooooooooh-k i guess but it was more fun kicking it with the lil crew in yuma :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:  :twak: 
COOL HEY KC B-DAY PARY IS TONITE AT THE VINE WE WILL BE THERE AT 9


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: 


















































































































































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ARE YOU READY FOR BEER!!
I SURE AM !!!
40 OZ WOULD BE NICE


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 27 2004, 09:37 AM
> *ARE YOU READY FOR BEER!!
> I SURE AM !!!
> 40 OZ WOULD BE NICE *


 :biggrin: 
b


e


e


r


s


o


u


n


d


s




g


o


o


d


:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

I READY WHAT ABOUT YOU !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 30 2004, 11:30 PM
> *ahhhhhhhhhh    *


 :biggrin: Exactly my sentiments right now... BEER-NES is a gooooood day...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+May 1 2004, 02:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ May 1 2004, 02:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 30 2004, 11:30 PM
> *ahhhhhhhhhh       *


:biggrin: Exactly my sentiments right now... BEER-NES is a gooooood day...





































[/b][/quote]
ahhhhhhh basically uuuummmmmm u got beer!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 






:biggrin: 







 Yup... I was drunk and feeling very good last night...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

so lazzzzzzzzzzzzzy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

for those that dont know ,the str8 clownin show for next sunday in phoenix was cancelled


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@May 3 2004, 10:30 PM
> *for those that dont know ,the str8 clownin show for next sunday in phoenix was cancelled*


 D'OH :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 3 2004, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 3 2004, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@May 3 2004, 10:30 PM
> *for those that dont know ,the str8 clownin show  for  next sunday in phoenix was cancelled*


D'OH :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]
:0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@May 3 2004, 10:30 PM
> *for those that dont know ,the str8 clownin show for next sunday in phoenix was cancelled*


 again?? i am so suprised :0 
:0 :0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 4 2004, 12:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 4 2004, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@May 3 2004, 10:30 PM
> *for those that dont know ,the str8 clownin show  for  next sunday in phoenix was cancelled*


D'OH :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: hey we WON that cruising bill by 20 votes,,,,so there will be a cruising celebration on may 8 04 at 7:00pm at 57th glendale,,,,,,hope 2 see u there,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+May 5 2004, 05:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ May 5 2004, 05:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: hey we WON that cruising bill by 20 votes,,,,so there will be a cruising celebration on may 8 04 at 7:00pm at 57th glendale,,,,,,hope 2 see u there,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+May 5 2004, 07:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ May 5 2004, 07:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
HEY ROLLERZ IS THE YOU POISON!!!
I WAS TOLD YOU WERE BACK IN THE GAME!!!!!  
DO YOU STILL HAVE YOU 58 ?????

IM BACK IN PHX FROM NM!!!!!!!!!!!

LET SEE IF YOU KNOW HOW THIS IS !!
AL I HAVE TO SAY IS I KNOW WHY THEY CALL YOU BIG THREE!!
        
PM ME!!!!


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

HEY AZROLLER WHERE IS THE NEXT ROLLERZ CLUB MEETING I WANT TO HOOK UP WITH YOU GUYS WAS FROM THE DENVER CHAPTER NOW IN IN THE PHX!! AND SINGLE WITH MY 64 PM ME WITH INFO 

R/O 4 LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX+May 5 2004, 07:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GREEN EYED MEX @ May 5 2004, 07:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ROLLERZ IS THE YOU POISON!!!
I WAS TOLD YOU WERE BACK IN THE GAME!!!!!  
DO YOU STILL HAVE YOU 58 ?????

IM BACK IN PHX FROM NM!!!!!!!!!!!

LET SEE IF YOU KNOW HOW THIS IS !!
AL I HAVE TO SAY IS I KNOW WHY THEY CALL YOU BIG THREE!!
        
PM ME!!!![/b][/quote]
HEY GIRL I KNOW!!!
YEAH I HAVE MY CAR STILL GENE IS PAINTING IT!!
I WILL HIT YOU UP LATER KC WILL BE HAPPY YOUR BACK!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@May 5 2004, 07:44 AM
> *HEY AZROLLER WHERE IS THE NEXT ROLLERZ CLUB MEETING I WANT TO HOOK UP WITH YOU GUYS WAS FROM THE DENVER CHAPTER NOW IN IN THE PHX!! AND SINGLE WITH MY 64 PM ME WITH INFO
> 
> R/O 4 LIFE :biggrin:*


 HEY IS THIS STACY PM ME WITH YOUR INFO MY CUZ CALLED ME ABOUT YOU THIS MORNING DAMM THATS COOL!

WE HAVE A MEETING THIS WEEK!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX+May 5 2004, 07:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GREEN EYED MEX @ May 5 2004, 07:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ROLLERZ IS THE YOU POISON!!!
I WAS TOLD YOU WERE BACK IN THE GAME!!!!!  
DO YOU STILL HAVE YOU 58 ?????

IM BACK IN PHX FROM NM!!!!!!!!!!!

LET SEE IF YOU KNOW HOW THIS IS !!
AL I HAVE TO SAY IS I KNOW WHY THEY CALL YOU BIG THREE!!
 
PM ME!!!![/b][/quote]
HEY I JUST TALK TO KC HE WANTS YOU TO CALL HIM !! HE WANTS YOU GUY TO GO OUT THIS WEEKEND, I WOULD GO BUT ME AND MY LADIE HAVE PLANS HIT HIM UP !!!




Last edited by azroller at May 5 2004, 09:10 AM


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@May 5 2004, 09:22 AM
> *      *


 WHATS UP BRO!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+May 5 2004, 10:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ May 5 2004, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@May 5 2004, 09:22 AM
> *            *


WHATS UP BRO!!!!   [/b][/quote]
wuz up azroller...............whats going on ? you going on the blvd ds sat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@May 3 2004, 11:30 PM
> *for those that dont know ,the str8 clownin show for next sunday in phoenix was cancelled*


 AGAIN??? What the new story on this? :angry:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 5 2004, 04:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 5 2004, 04:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up azroller...............whats going on ? you going on the blvd ds sat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yep yep hopefuly my ladie has her caddie by then!!
what up for after let go play pool,   
and drink beer :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+May 6 2004, 07:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ May 6 2004, 07:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep hopefuly my ladie has her caddie by then!!
what up for after let go play pool,   
and drink beer :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+May 6 2004, 08:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ May 6 2004, 08:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THESE FOLKS MOVED 2 








:ugh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@May 6 2004, 01:05 PM
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THESE FOLKS MOVED 2
> 
> 
> ...


 99th bell rd.in da ace hardware plaza.....sun city :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+May 6 2004, 06:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ May 6 2004, 06:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep hopefuly my ladie has her caddie by then!!
what up for after let go play pool,   
and drink beer :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
sounds like a plan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 6 2004, 05:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 6 2004, 05:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@May 6 2004, 01:05 PM
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THESE FOLKS MOVED 2
> 
> 
> ...


99th bell rd.in da ace hardware plaza.....sun city :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
THX :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@May 9 2004, 01:20 AM
> *:biggrin: *


 did you go to the cruise last night?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 9 2004, 03:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 9 2004, 03:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@May 9 2004, 01:20 AM
> *:biggrin:  *


did you go to the cruise last night?[/b][/quote]
:uh: Yeah... not much of a cruise tho... it was kinda dead... we left around 8:30... dunno if anything happened after that..

anything poppin tonight? 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+May 9 2004, 03:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ May 9 2004, 03:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: Yeah... not much of a cruise tho... it was kinda dead... we left around 8:30... dunno if anything happened after that..

anything poppin tonight? 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
im not sure????????? probably sueño  i was in tucson yesterday so i dont know what went down......... but i dont know about today being mothers day and everything... 



Last edited by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane at May 9 2004, 03:45 PM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

More Cameraphone pics... shitty but oh well...







Here's the funny part, one of our members was callin everybody up and getting everybody all into going and shit> "yeah man! everyone's gonna be there! majestics, slow lane, everybody!"... i'm gonna kick him in the nuts when i see him... :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol,...... was there any other clubs there?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 9 2004, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 9 2004, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure????????? probably sueño  i was in tucson yesterday so i dont know what went down......... but i dont know about today being mothers day and everything...[/b][/quote]
:0 Oh yeah huh! Almost forgot about my momma!

nah.. j/k... I'll probably go drive around see what's up, but guess a carne asada is in order... probably at the house... just stay and drink some beers...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 9 2004, 03:51 PM
> *lol,...... was there any other clubs there?*


 Yeah... 

It was us, Majestics (well Todd in his Escalator), Phoenix Riderz (Budlac), Old School, the Ladiez were there too.. and a couple of other lows.. that's all that was there, then we left... 

Hope I didn't forget anyone... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+May 9 2004, 03:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ May 9 2004, 03:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Oh yeah huh! Almost forgot about my momma!

nah.. j/k... I'll probably go drive around see what's up, but guess a carne asada is in order... probably at the house... just stay and drink some beers... [/b][/quote]
 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+May 9 2004, 03:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ May 9 2004, 03:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 9 2004, 03:51 PM
> *lol,...... was there any other clubs there?*


Yeah... 

It was us, Majestics (well Todd in his Escalator), Phoenix Riderz (Budlac), Old School, the Ladiez were there too.. and a couple of other lows.. that's all that was there, then we left... 

Hope I didn't forget anyone... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@May 9 2004, 09:35 PM
> *    *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

another day on LIL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@May 11 2004, 09:16 AM
> *another day on LIL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+May 11 2004, 12:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ May 11 2004, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@May 11 2004, 09:16 AM
> *another day on LIL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+May 11 2004, 12:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ May 11 2004, 12:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: [/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../4/71351974.htm


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX+May 12 2004, 07:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GREEN EYED MEX @ May 12 2004, 07:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: [/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+May 12 2004, 08:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ May 12 2004, 08:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: [/b][/quote]
:biggrin:  THREE  :0 :biggrin: THREE :cheesy:  :0 THREE


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX+May 12 2004, 08:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GREEN EYED MEX @ May 12 2004, 08:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:  THREE  :0 :biggrin: THREE :cheesy:  :0 THREE   [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 12 2004, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 12 2004, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   [/b][/quote]
I SEE YOU MET MANDY :wave: AHE IS LIKE THE SHADOW BUT NOT FOR ME !!!
WHATS UP ON THE THREEE SIDE !!
:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@May 12 2004, 07:02 AM
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../4/71351974.htm*


 thats not a bad price. But it's a 53 not a 54 and it's missing all the stainless on the sides.  It's probably a 210 and not a real Bel Air


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 12 2004, 02:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 12 2004, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@May 12 2004, 07:02 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../4/71351974.htm*


thats not a bad price. But it's a 53 not a 54 and it's missing all the stainless on the sides.  It's probably a 210 and not a real Bel Air[/b][/quote]
any bomb will be nice 2 have from the higher end 2 da bottom of the barrell............i own a 53 belair sport coupe..53-54 are very nice cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller+May 12 2004, 01:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ May 12 2004, 01:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU MET MANDY :wave: AHE IS LIKE THE SHADOW BUT NOT FOR ME !!!
WHATS UP ON THE THREEE SIDE !!
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
wuz up az roller.................every thang smooth sailing


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 12 2004, 03:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 12 2004, 03:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up az roller.................every thang smooth sailing   [/b][/quote]
  :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+May 13 2004, 08:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ May 13 2004, 08:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :wave:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 13 2004, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 13 2004, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@May 14 2004, 09:26 AM
> *    *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+May 12 2004, 02:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (azroller @ May 12 2004, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU MET MANDY :wave: AHE IS LIKE THE SHADOW BUT NOT FOR ME !!!
WHATS UP ON THE THREEE SIDE !!
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 12 2004, 02:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 12 2004, 02:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any bomb will be nice 2 have from the higher end 2 da bottom of the barrell............i own a 53 belair sport coupe..53-54 are very nice cars :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
post some pictures :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ CATS OUT THERE, UP HERE RIDIN IN SEATTLE FOR THE WEEKEND!

SEE YA ON THA FLIPSIDE

DAMIEN


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 14 2004, 12:49 PM
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ CATS OUT THERE, UP HERE RIDIN IN SEATTLE FOR THE WEEKEND!
> 
> SEE YA ON THA FLIPSIDE
> ...


 hey u pussy your alive WTF happen 2 you?oh yeh bring us LIL-AZ-SIDE fanz sum thang from seattle....or juss do us a favor an dont come back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yeh dont worry about your 67 i no where u park it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 14 2004, 12:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ May 14 2004, 12:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post some pictures :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
uh i dont got a camera................ :angry: :angry:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 14 2004, 02:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 14 2004, 02:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh i dont got a camera................ :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 14 2004, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 14 2004, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@May 14 2004, 12:49 PM
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ CATS OUT THERE, UP HERE RIDIN IN SEATTLE FOR THE WEEKEND!
> 
> SEE YA ON THA FLIPSIDE
> ...


hey u pussy your alive WTF happen 2 you?oh yeh bring us LIL-AZ-SIDE fanz sum thang from seattle....or juss do us a favor an dont come back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yeh dont worry about your 67 i no where u park it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

damn gatorade, i thought u fell off the face of the earth, whats up man???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 14 2004, 01:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 14 2004, 01:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@May 14 2004, 12:49 PM
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY AZ CATS OUT THERE, UP HERE RIDIN IN SEATTLE FOR THE WEEKEND!
> 
> SEE YA ON THA FLIPSIDE
> ...


hey u pussy your alive WTF happen 2 you?oh yeh bring us LIL-AZ-SIDE fanz sum thang from seattle....or juss do us a favor an dont come back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yeh dont worry about your 67 i no where u park it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
dam :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

you anyone knows a good lowrider shop, a one stop shop I want to get some stuff done but I want it done by known lowrider experts


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wassup, what did everyone do this father's day? Anyone cruise?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 20 2004, 09:32 PM
> *Wassup, what did everyone do this father's day? Anyone cruise?*


  Just a day to kick back with the familia.. cook a lil carne asada and drink some cold beers (where's TRU CRUIZERS to back me up on this?) :biggrin: 

I went to the Scottsdale Pavilions this saturday night.. that place was dead.. got a few funny looks, a few mad-dogg faces... but nothing out of the ordinary... :burn: 

Couldn't find anything poppin this weekend..  





Oh but they had a partial blackout downtown last night... I cruised around and was going to Jacksons on 3rd, but it was all dark as hell.. even got yelled at by a bicycle cop for having my music up so loud (or not slowing down enough at a blacked out streetlight, i forget) it was funny as hell too... "HEY!!!" that was it.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hung out with the family....didnt cruise my Rivi, but went by Sueno Park..was kinda dead not much goin on....

On that Pavillions issue..I cant stand the way the so called car guys act out there...Im not sure whether I want take my car out the just out of spite or just show up with all my boyz from Slow Lane and let them shit in their pants a little. I cant stand ignorant haters...they act like that matching numbers Maverick they just built is something to brag about...I cant stand them people!!! As far as Im concerned they can keep their shit ass "little car show secret" to themselves...I cant stand them people!!!!!They only mad dogg you because they have thier little chava radios with their "we have code 4 on aisle 5"...thats thier lifeline if one of us ever decides to go off and straight get ghetto on them...I cant stand them people..oh and another thing did you read those signs that all cars showing are subject to approval..WHY DO YOU THINK THEY HAVE THAT PUNK ASS DISCLAIMER>>>TO KEEP TRUE CAR BUILDERS AND RIDERS OUT!!! Awe man I cant stand them people...I hate to seem negative, but on this subject I straight have to be. My car is by no means the shit, but lets line one of their cars up to mine and lets see who had some creativity goin when they built it...or for that matter lets see how of that matching numbers Pinto they even built themselves...They need to just go and watch a HOT ROD discovery channell show and see how to replace license plate bolts with nos screws...Awe man I cant stand them people!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2004, 12:51 AM
> *Hung out with the family....didnt cruise my Rivi, but went by Sueno Park..was kinda dead not much goin on....
> 
> On that Pavillions issue..I cant stand the way the so called car guys act out there...Im not sure whether I want take my car out the just out of spite or just show up with all my boyz from Slow Lane and let them shit in their pants a little. I cant stand ignorant haters...they act like that matching numbers Maverick they just built is something to brag about...I cant stand them people!!! As far as Im concerned they can keep their shit ass "little car show secret" to themselves...I cant stand them people!!!!!They only mad dogg you because they have thier little chava radios with their "we have code 4 on aisle 5"...thats thier lifeline if one of us ever decides to go off and straight get ghetto on them...I cant stand them people..oh and another thing did you read those signs that all cars showing are subject to approval..WHY DO YOU THINK THEY HAVE THAT PUNK ASS DISCLAIMER>>>TO KEEP TRUE CAR BUILDERS AND RIDERS OUT!!! Awe man I cant stand them people...I hate to seem negative, but on this subject I straight have to be. My car is by no means the shit, but lets line one of their cars up to mine and lets see who had some creativity goin when they built it...or for that matter lets see how of that matching numbers Pinto they even built themselves...They need to just go and watch a HOT ROD discovery channell show and see how to replace license plate bolts with nos screws...Awe man I cant stand them people!!!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hell yeah dogg... i totally agree with you... i mean... even if we're just WALKING around they look at you funny... 

We should get some riders out there and show em how we do it...

:machinegun: :machinegun: :0 :twak: :guns: :guns:  


Nothing to cause drama, but we should go out and represent.. i know a couple of the homies up in here would be down..

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

anytime...you name it and ill be there..I CANT STAND THEM PEOPLE!!


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Are there any Hydraulic shops in Phoenix that sells Showtime or Prohopper stuff ????

I thought I would ask B-4 I place orders because I hate ordering shit threw the mail


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

This is to all Pavillions People

On that Pavillions issue..I cant stand the way the so called car guys act out there...Im not sure whether I want take my car out the just out of spite or just show up with all my boyz from Slow Lane and let them shit in their pants a little. I cant stand ignorant haters...they act like that matching numbers Maverick they just built is something to brag about...I cant stand them people!!! As far as Im concerned they can keep their shit ass "little car show secret" to themselves...I cant stand them people!!!!!They only mad dogg you because they have thier little chava radios with their "we have code 4 on aisle 5"...thats thier lifeline if one of us ever decides to go off and straight get ghetto on them...I cant stand them people..oh and another thing did you read those signs that all cars showing are subject to approval..WHY DO YOU THINK THEY HAVE THAT PUNK ASS DISCLAIMER>>>TO KEEP TRUE CAR BUILDERS AND RIDERS OUT!!! Awe man I cant stand them people...I hate to seem negative, but on this subject I straight have to be. My car is by no means the shit, but lets line one of their cars up to mine and lets see who had some creativity goin when they built it...or for that matter lets see how of that matching numbers Pinto they even built themselves...They need to just go and watch a HOT ROD discovery channell show and see how to replace license plate bolts with nos screws...Awe man I cant stand them people!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I agree with Knightstalker, we should just roll down there and show them wassup. Shit you don't even have to go into to the actual show area, I'm sure there would be enough crowd in the parking area checking out the rides. That's what I do, check out the stuff not in the "show" area. I haven't gone to it in a couple of months, but if you wanna roll in force, I'd be down.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Now most people who know me...know Im never negative, but man the whole stereotyping/racial profiling is enough. Im with you guys in that we need to roll down with our cars and just open the doors and trunks and say here ya go...bet that most people will be on our hood emblems in awe...as opposed to that Stock Maverick with a six "matching #s car"...Anytime...lets roll!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 21 2004, 05:42 PM
> *I agree with Knightstalker, we should just roll down there and show them wassup. Shit you don't even have to go into to the actual show area, I'm sure there would be enough crowd in the parking area checking out the rides. That's what I do, check out the stuff not in the "show" area. I haven't gone to it in a couple of months, but if you wanna roll in force, I'd be down.*


 :biggrin: Anyone else?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Jun 21 2004, 09:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Jun 21 2004, 09:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DeeLoc_@Jun 21 2004, 05:42 PM
> *I agree with Knightstalker, we should just roll down there and show them wassup. Shit you don't even have to go into to the actual show area, I'm sure there would be enough crowd in the parking area checking out the rides. That's what I do, check out the stuff not in the "show" area. I haven't gone to it in a couple of months, but if you wanna roll in force, I'd be down.*


:biggrin: Anyone else?[/b][/quote]
I know Haterade and Todd where hitting up the Pavillions several times. I'm sure they didn't have problems being that they kept rolling out there for several weeks. I heard that there is some riders that gather on 67th and Bell at the Kmart parking lot every Saturday. I just heard this today so I'll probably check it out this week. It's alot closer than driving to the Pavillions.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i have been to the pavillions several times as well, no problems with anyone out there, the things that when yall hang out beer cans usually get left everywhere, the pavillions is a fam type thing so i would carry beer out there or leave a mess, not tryin to start anything but thats wht lowriders get a bad rap, it happened in my home town as well, all the cruise spots got shut down because of trash


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

Sundays, everyones always welcome to kickit at Hoppers Inc. parking lot. We got permission from the landlord, so its cool on Sundays as long as the trash gets picked up  :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

You know some of them cars that be up in the pavillions is crappy. So what if the #'s is matching like 73 said, I'm not looking at your #'s I don't give a fuck. If the paint & body is straight and nice and glossy then I'm gonna peep it. I know yall seen them buckets I be talking about. Yes they are in progress, but they can park outside in the regular parking cuz they aint tight.
One time at Arby's we had a small "show" and it was just hotrodders. At least these rodders were cool and actually saw past the lines and saw that my homeboys and them shared the same interest, building a clean ride. If them bitches up at the pavillions won't allow a lowrider in, then they shouldn't have any rice (we all know how much the be in the news lately-crashing into shit), cause they just giving them a spot to start they bullshit.
Just my 2 cents. 
I'm with BOLO, I might come up there this weekend to meet some of yall if you guys are going to be up at his lot. I'll bring my godson, he likes lowrides. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Bell and 67 is cool...easily 300 cars out there....different crowd though...they really appreciate a car for what it is...not whos driving it...When I went to pavillions I was with my fiancee and my son..not even in my low and I still got looks because I obviously mark chicano on my job applications...I guess just my luck huh..


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

67TH AND BELL PLACE TO BE EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT, PAVILLIONS COOL AS FUCK FRIDAY NIGHT'S THEY HAVE A BIG CRUISE AT 35TH AND NORTHERN, I DON'T KNOW WHY ALL YOU GUYS HAVE PROBLEMS EVERYWHERE I CRUISE THE RIDE TO IT'S ALL GOOD, BUT THAT IS FUCKED UP OH YEAH

SATURDAY WERE ROLLING OUT TO PALM SPRINGS FOR THE KOS AND MORONGO CAR SHOW, ANYONE WANT TO GO HIT ME UP ON MY PM

JULY 4TH I'M TAKING MY CAR TO SAN DIEGO FOR MAJESTICS S.D. PICNIC, VERY FUN TIME!

JULY 17TH KOS IN SEATTLE, AND STRAIGHT CLOWNIN SHOW NEXT DAY I'M HITTING ALL THAT TOO 

WHAT A GREAT SUMMER, WHO'S READY TO RIDE? WHERE'S THE REAL RIDERS AT?


BIG D


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey d whats up...im ready to roll when you are!!! HHMMM WONDER WHY THEY WOULD MAD DOGG..HMMM 

lol at any rate..lets cruise bro....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jun 21 2004, 09:29 PM
> *i have been to the pavillions several times as well, no problems with anyone out there, the things that when yall hang out beer cans usually get left everywhere, the pavillions is a fam type thing so i would carry beer out there or leave a mess, not tryin to start anything but thats wht lowriders get a bad rap, it happened in my home town as well, all the cruise spots got shut down because of trash*


I know what you're saying dogg.. and i tend to agree with you.. that's the main reason a lot of spots get burned and people look at us lowriders the wrong way... too many fools causing desmadre.. but i know that myself, speaking for my club and for a lot of other clubs in az (and on here online), we keep it responsible, and know that the microscope is always fixed on us when out in public.. so i myself will never do anything to make my club or our lifestyle look bad in anyway... 

but with me and the friends i've rolled to the pavilions with, no beer at all.. just get off walk around and go home.. not even cruising around the lil "show area"... the thing is, out there i've noticed that there's some funny looks coming at us, even when we don't park right in there (mcdonalds parking lot)... 

the thing that 73Rivi was talking about was just showing up with a couple (or more than a couple) of lows and just kickin it.. show em that we can represent too.. no trouble and no disrespect.. just to have a lil fun..

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2004, 11:29 PM
> *Bell and 67 is cool...easily 300 cars out there....different crowd though...they really appreciate a car for what it is...not whos driving it...When I went to pavillions I was with my fiancee and my son..not even in my low and I still got looks because I obviously mark chicano on my job applications...I guess just my luck huh..*


 its not so bad cruz-n 67&bell on sat. ive cruz there wit no problems. there alot of nice rides . it start around 6pm.last time i was there i was hangin out w/ ron h"pinstriper"he was showing off his work +my lac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Jun 22 2004, 09:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Jun 22 2004, 09:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2004, 11:29 PM
> *Bell and 67 is cool...easily 300 cars out there....different crowd though...they really appreciate a car for what it is...not whos driving it...When I went to pavillions I was with my fiancee and my son..not even in my low and I still got looks because I obviously mark chicano on my job applications...I guess just my luck huh..*


its not so bad cruz-n 67&bell on sat. ive cruz there wit no problems. there alot of nice rides . it start around 6pm.last time i was there i was hangin out w/ ron h"pinstriper"he was showing off his work +my lac :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HE WORKED ON MY CAR ASWELL :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok guys...what are we doing this weekend...are we crusing to bell or what...lets do this..


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 24 2004, 08:05 AM
> *ok guys...what are we doing this weekend...are we crusing to bell or what...lets do this..*


 I'll be there in my 64!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm down with that. I'll bring my camera.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 24 2004, 06:00 PM
> *I'm down with that. I'll bring my camera.*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm down! What time is good usually?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Jun 24 2004, 04:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kraz13 @ Jun 24 2004, 04:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--73 Riviera_@Jun 24 2004, 08:05 AM
> *ok guys...what are we doing this weekend...are we crusing to bell or what...lets do this..*


I'll be there in my 64![/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

usually I say about 5-6 is a good time...that parking lot fills up quick over there...Lets get together somewhere and cruise together up there...I say we go over to Hoppers Inc on sunday and kick it over there..anyone wanna go?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

:thumbsup: :wave: 
:wave: 


:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 25 2004, 09:17 AM
> *usually I say about 5-6 is a good time...that parking lot fills up quick over there...Lets get together somewhere and cruise together up there...I say we go over to Hoppers Inc on sunday and kick it over there..anyone wanna go?*


 Who's going--------Saturday?67th & Bell
--------Sunday?Hoppers Inc

Gotta wash my shit at least, aint got nothing else on it. :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ HEADING OUT TO PALM SPRINGS FOR CAR SHOW ,KING OF THE STREETS
WHO'S UP FOR GOING TO SAN DIEGO 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND

LETS GET TOGETHER AND TAKE THE RIDES OUT

LET EVERYONE KNOW IF ANYBODY WANTS ANYTHING FOR THEIR CARS LET ME KNOW WHEELS,HYDRAULICS ANY KUSTOM ACCESSORIES FOR YOUR RIDES NOT ONLY WILL I BEAT ANYONE'S PRICING BUT FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!

I WILL BE STARTING A TEAM XTREME HYDRAULICS FOR ALL YOU HOPPERS OUT THERE WITH DISCLOSED BARGAIN PRICING ON XTREME HYDRAULICS, SPONSORING YOU HOPPERS OUT THERE THAT ARE READY TO DO THE DAMN THING!
SO GET AT ME @

WEST KOAST KLASSICS 623-764-7483 ANYTIME!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It's on tonite!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Jun 25 2004, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DeeLoc @ Jun 25 2004, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--73 Riviera_@Jun 25 2004, 09:17 AM
> *usually I say about 5-6 is a good time...that parking lot fills up quick over there...Lets get together somewhere and cruise together up there...I say we go over to Hoppers Inc on sunday and kick it over there..anyone wanna go?*


Who's going--------Saturday?67th & Bell
--------Sunday?Hoppers Inc

Gotta wash my shit at least, aint got nothing else on it. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: I'm down for tonight..

and tomorrow i definately wanna check out hoppers inc... probably after my car club's meeting... what time does it get poppin there?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Alright make sure the rides are clean and polished, I got my camera ready to go. I gots the dirty cracked windsheild pewter S10. See yall up there!


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

just to let everyone know NOT SUNDAY the lot will be cleaned again by the sweepers SORRY everyone :angry:  but after that it will be a cool spot to kick it w/ no cops :biggrin:  i think i will head up to bell & 67 right now and check it out


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Jun 26 2004, 12:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Jun 26 2004, 12:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I'm down for tonight..

and tomorrow i definately wanna check out hoppers inc... probably after my car club's meeting... what time does it get poppin there?[/b][/quote]
WHERE'S THIS HOPPERS INC. PLACE AT?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Jun 27 2004, 01:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA @ Jun 27 2004, 01:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE'S THIS HOPPERS INC. PLACE AT?[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Hoppers Inc. Hydraulics
4020 NW Grand Ave. Suite#19

Not gonna be there tomorrow tho.. BOLO said something about sweepers...

Who made it out there today? to 67th and bell?

I was on my way but had some damn car problems..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Car probs too.

Hoppers Inc.--- "we are just South of Camelback on Grand 4020 Grand Ave #19 "

:angry:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Let us know when the sweepers aint going be there BOLO, that way we can come hang out.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wassup AZ?!
How was Palm Springs Haterade? How was 67th last nite for those who got there?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

PALM SPRINGS WAS OFF THE HOOK, VERY GOD TIME , TOO BAD I WON'T GET TO RIDE OUT WITH EVERYONE NEXT WEEKEND I'M GOING TO MAJESTICS SHOW IN SAN DIEGO FOR THE 4TH WHO'S DOWN TO RIDE OUT!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wassup Haterade, got any pics you can post from the show?

What brand wire rims you carrying, looking for 15X7's for my S10. chrome for now.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey whats up Az folks..I am selling the wheels off of my car...14x7 New Pinnacles with new tires...Nothing wrong at all...no curb checks gorgeous chrome...engraved knocks...PM me with offers please..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 29 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Hey whats up Az folks..I am selling the wheels off of my car...14x7 New Pinnacles with new tires...Nothing wrong at all...no curb checks gorgeous chrome...engraved knocks...PM me with offers please..*


 nice feature in this months LRM 73. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Low..that was cool of you bro..


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

We've got ADEX in stock and letting them go for $400 :biggrin:


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

tomorrows Fri. !! so whats going down this weekend?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

When can we kick it at your shop's lot?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Jun 21 2004, 09:29 PM
> *i have been to the pavillions several times as well, no problems with anyone out there, the things that when yall hang out beer cans usually get left everywhere, the pavillions is a fam type thing so i would carry beer out there or leave a mess, not tryin to start anything but thats wht lowriders get a bad rap, it happened in my home town as well, all the cruise spots got shut down because of trash*


 damn im tired of hearing about trash. trash .trash how petty is that think everything else that could be happening out their besides trash...its just something to complain about if it wasnt trash it would be something else..trash is the only thing they got crime statistics arent proving much so they blame it on trash....although i have seen trash and bottles tossed around carelessly i have never done it because i have enough respect for the people around me...but its not lowriders its individuals who may or or may not be diving a lowider..i have never seen a car so customized that they "hit a clean up switch" and all their trash comes pouring out" when that happens you can start blaming "lowriders" ...............sorry for bad or miswording let me know if you need anything clarified..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The pavillions is shit anyway. I got this off another website.

"hey guys i talk to one of the cops at the pavillions about 2 weeks ago and he said that they are going to shut down the car show out there and now only the classic cars are going to be able to be at the show. he said the reason for this is because of to many fights gage related gathering and people always doing burn outs when they are leaveing. that is what the cop out there told me so i dont know when that is in affect or if they will fallow though with it. it kinda sucks how people can runin such a sweet hang out spot "

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 3 2004, 05:39 PM
> *The pavillions is shit anyway. I got this off another website.
> 
> "hey guys i talk to one of the cops at the pavillions about 2 weeks ago and he said that they are going to shut down the car show out there and now only the classic cars are going to be able to be at the show. he said the reason for this is because of to many fights gage related gathering and people always doing burn outs when they are leaveing. that is what the cop out there told me so i dont know when that is in affect or if they will fallow though with it. it kinda sucks how people can runin such a sweet hang out spot "
> ...


 :angry: That sucks..

I know that I never participated in any "gage" related shit out there.. or burnouts for that matter.. :biggrin: 

but other than a couple of closed-minded idiots, it is a nice place to kick back.. only wish there was a place like that for lowriders.. 


and on that note>> what's up with this sunday at Hoppers Inc.? :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Spoke to guys at Hoppers...they said that we wont be able to kick it until next Sunday due to it being 4th of July


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

next sunday it is!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 3 2004, 08:29 PM
> *next sunday it is!*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

yeah we just figured that it being the 4th that nobody would really show up? but its on every Sun after that as long as theirs no sweepers :cheesy: 

have a safe and good time tomorrow night


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0  

Anybody going to this? 

*Unity CC 2nd Anniversary Picnic
Pierce Park on 46th Street & Oak in Phoenix
3pm July 11th

"there will be plenty of food and drinks"
"all car clubs welcome"

Hop> Double Pump $200 and Single Pump $200
any ?s about hop or hop rules get at Chalio*












:uh: Sorry for the shitty pic.. :ugh: 


too lazy to install scanner.. :twak: 



Last edited by Da_Knightstalker at Jul 7 2004, 01:54 AM


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Jul 3 2004, 01:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (phx rider @ Jul 3 2004, 01:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rosecityrider_@Jun 21 2004, 09:29 PM
> *i have been to the pavillions several times as well, no problems with anyone out there, the things that when yall hang out beer cans usually get left everywhere, the pavillions is a fam type thing so i would carry beer out there or leave a mess, not tryin to start anything but thats wht lowriders get a bad rap, it happened in my home town as well, all the cruise spots got shut down because of trash*


damn im tired of hearing about trash. trash .trash how petty is that think everything else that could be happening out their besides trash...its just something to complain about if it wasnt trash it would be something else..trash is the only thing they got crime statistics arent proving much so they blame it on trash....although i have seen trash and bottles tossed around carelessly i have never done it because i have enough respect for the people around me...but its not lowriders its individuals who may or or may not be diving a lowider..i have never seen a car so customized that they "hit a clean up switch" and all their trash comes pouring out" when that happens you can start blaming "lowriders" ...............sorry for bad or miswording let me know if you need anything clarified..[/b][/quote]
well i have to disagree on this one,,,you say ......its not lowriders making a mess,,,,well thats not true,,,,everyone makes a mess wether your lowrider or jus a cruiser,,,i hang out at a park with other car clubs and i see them makes messes alll the time,,,they dont care they figure i can make a mess i dont have to clean so why not,,,,,, then you have lowriders or c,c's that clean there own mess up,,,cuz we do get tired of hearing about trash to,,,,,,well if we cleaned up after ourselves maybe we wouldn't have so much problems,,,huh,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 2 2004, 11:17 PM
> *:0*


 :wave: :wave: 


:wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 7 2004, 02:24 PM
> *    *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Jul 7 2004, 01:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Jul 7 2004, 01:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 7 2004, 02:24 PM
> *        *


:wave: :wave: :wave:[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:so i heard D-LO got biz=e with my homboy pete on 4th of july? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 7 2004, 10:07 AM
> *:0
> 
> Anybody going to this?
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Gonna swing by after work with my camera.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Jul 7 2004, 08:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Jul 7 2004, 08:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 2 2004, 11:17 PM
> *:0*


:wave: :wave: 


:wave:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :worship: 

out on the streets again on sunday


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ BACK FROM S.D. IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WATCHING CRAZY ASS HOPPERS, SEE YA ALL SUNDAY AT THE UNITY PICNIC BE THERE IF YOUR REALLY RIDIN!!!

WHATS UP WHERE ARE WE CRUSING TO TOMOROW NIGHT AFTER THE PARK HOPPER'S INC?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 10 2004, 04:30 PM
> *WHATS UP AZ BACK FROM S.D. IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WATCHING CRAZY ASS HOPPERS, SEE YA ALL SUNDAY AT THE UNITY PICNIC BE THERE IF YOUR REALLY RIDIN!!!
> 
> WHATS UP WHERE ARE WE CRUSING TO TOMOROW NIGHT AFTER THE PARK HOPPER'S INC?*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Jul 11 2004, 06:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Jul 11 2004, 06:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Jul 10 2004, 04:30 PM
> *WHATS UP AZ BACK FROM S.D. IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WATCHING CRAZY ASS HOPPERS, SEE YA ALL SUNDAY AT THE UNITY  PICNIC BE THERE IF YOUR REALLY RIDIN!!!
> 
> WHATS UP WHERE ARE WE CRUSING TO TOMOROW NIGHT AFTER THE PARK HOPPER'S INC?*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds like a plan


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

What time is everybody heading out there ?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

it starts at 3.......... so i believe around 3 and after


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 10 2004, 03:30 PM
> *WHATS UP AZ BACK FROM S.D. IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WATCHING CRAZY ASS HOPPERS, SEE YA ALL SUNDAY AT THE UNITY PICNIC BE THERE IF YOUR REALLY RIDIN!!!
> 
> WHATS UP WHERE ARE WE CRUSING TO TOMOROW NIGHT AFTER THE PARK HOPPER'S INC?*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Jul 10 2004, 10:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Jul 10 2004, 10:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HATERADE_@Jul 10 2004, 04:30 PM
> *WHATS UP AZ BACK FROM S.D. IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WATCHING CRAZY ASS HOPPERS, SEE YA ALL SUNDAY AT THE UNITY  PICNIC BE THERE IF YOUR REALLY RIDIN!!!
> 
> WHATS UP WHERE ARE WE CRUSING TO TOMOROW NIGHT AFTER THE PARK HOPPER'S INC?*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

glad to see everyone is having fun out in AZ........East Texas is just bangin with rides!!!!     .........if you like ricers......some of yall need to fly out here and help me strip some paint......can't wait to get back to the sand!!.......


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 12 2004, 08:40 PM
> *glad to see everyone is having fun out in AZ........East Texas is just bangin with rides!!!!     .........if you like ricers......some of yall need to fly out here and help me strip some paint......can't wait to get back to the sand!!.......  *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: hot as [email protected]#k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!but nice


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

For real. You should have been here today for the dust storm, could've "sand blasted" your ride.


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

cool picnic UNITY C.C.  could have picked a cooler day though.....lol


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

112 OVER HEAR :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 12 2004, 09:30 PM
> *For real. You should have been here today for the dust storm, could've "sand blasted" your ride.*


 :angry: :angry: :angry: And I just washed my shit this weekend too! :burn:  :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Jul 12 2004, 10:16 PM
> *cool picnic UNITY C.C.  could have picked a cooler day though.....lol *


  I heard it was packed... too bad we couldn't go..

Congrats to Unity CC tho... I'm sure we'll be seeing them at a 3rd annual next year


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Jul 12 2004, 09:16 PM
> *cool picnic UNITY C.C.  could have picked a cooler day though.....lol *


 Anyone take pics?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2004, 11:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Jul 12 2004, 11:16 PM
> *cool picnic UNITY C.C.   could have picked a cooler day though.....lol *


I wish i would've brought my camera  , lots of nice rides though. I'm not used to this Arizona heat yet, man it was hot out there.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jul 13 2004, 01:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jul 13 2004, 01:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2004, 11:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

is their going to be a later date on the show highrollerz


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

BIG THANX TO UNITY C.C. FOR LET US COME EAT AND HANG OUT HOP OUR SHIT BIG LOVE FROM MAJESTICS C.C.
HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU RIDERS OUT ON THA STREETS NEXT WEEKEND LETS FIQURE OUT WHERE WE ARE ROLLIN TO FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

HEY, ON BEHALF OF UNITY, BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP AND MADE THIS A GREAT EVENT! WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME TIL THE PO PO'S SHOWED UP :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHERE'S MY LADIEZ AT???????????????


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 14 2004, 10:28 AM
> *WHERE'S MY LADIEZ AT??????????????? *


 RIGHT HERE GOT YOUR BACK GIRL DEEELLOOOO IS IN THE HOUSE
KEEPING THE DREAM ALIVE (WHEN IM ON PAIN KILLERS THIS WEEK)
HA HA .......ILL BE DREAMING ABOUT MY 86MONTE HA :biggrin: 

DAMM STRAIGHT IT WAS A HOT ASSS DAY SUNDAY!!!! BUT LOTS OF FUN :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-LO GET LO+Jul 14 2004, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (D-LO GET LO @ Jul 14 2004, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--l/t1_@Jul 14 2004, 10:28 AM
> *WHERE'S MY LADIEZ AT??????????????? *


RIGHT HERE GOT YOUR BACK GIRL DEEELLOOOO IS IN THE HOUSE
KEEPING THE DREAM ALIVE (WHEN IM ON PAIN KILLERS THIS WEEK)
HA HA .......ILL BE DREAMING ABOUT MY 86MONTE HA :biggrin: 

DAMM STRAIGHT IT WAS A HOT ASSS DAY SUNDAY!!!! BUT LOTS OF FUN :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
YUP SUNDAY WAS TOOOOOOOOO HOT FOR ME GIRL,,,,,,

 

YOUR 86 MONTE ...................SSHHHHHHHHH..KEEP IT ON THE DL,,,,,THE LADIEZ WILL BE SHOWING AZ IN DUE TIME GIRL,,,,,,,,,,,  
WE WILL SHOW THEM HOW THE LADIEZ DO IT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Jul 14 2004, 10:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Jul 14 2004, 10:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP SUNDAY WAS TOOOOOOOOO HOT FOR ME GIRL,,,,,,

 

YOUR 86 MONTE ...................SSHHHHHHHHH..KEEP IT ON THE DL,,,,,THE LADIEZ WILL BE SHOWING AZ IN DUE TIME GIRL,,,,,,,,,,,  
WE WILL SHOW THEM HOW THE LADIEZ DO IT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  

 [/b][/quote]
heeeey nowwww....I wont let the cat out the bag yet....
ill seee ya :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-LO GET LO+Jul 14 2004, 10:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (D-LO GET LO @ Jul 14 2004, 10:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heeeey nowwww....I wont let the cat out the bag yet....
ill seee ya :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:worship:

:worship: 



:wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-LO GET LO+Jul 14 2004, 10:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (D-LO GET LO @ Jul 14 2004, 10:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heeeey nowwww....I wont let the cat out the bag yet....
ill seee ya :biggrin:[/b][/quote]

:worship:

:worship: 



:wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 14 2004, 11:45 AM
> *   *


 what's up RIDERZ.....................


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Jul 14 2004, 12:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Jul 14 2004, 12:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 14 2004, 11:45 AM
> *      *


what's up RIDERZ.....................  


  





[/b][/quote]
WHHHHEEERRREEEE ARRRREEEE YOOOOUUUUU..............????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
:cheesy:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-LO GET LO+Jul 14 2004, 12:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (D-LO GET LO @ Jul 14 2004, 12:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHHHHEEERRREEEE ARRRREEEE YOOOOUUUUU..............????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
:cheesy:[/b][/quote]
. :dunno: 

.........................

.
.....................
.
.
.
.
........................
.
.
.............................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....................
.
.
...........................
.
..
.
.
.
........................
.
.
...................................................................
.
.
.
.
................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.............................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

..

.


.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

.

.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Jul 14 2004, 11:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Jul 14 2004, 11:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. :dunno: 

.........................

.
.....................
.
.
.
.
........................
.
.
.............................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....................
.
.
...........................
.
..
.
.
.
........................
.
.
...................................................................
.
.
.
.
................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.............................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

..

.


.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

.

.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
I


M


B


I


Z


Z


Y









W

U

Z

U

P

L

A

D

I

E

Z

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Jul 14 2004, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Jul 14 2004, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I


M


B


I


Z


Z


Y









W

U

Z

U

P

L

A

D

I

E

Z

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
  

KOOL.................

:cheesy:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND AZ RIDERS? SATURDAY AT KMART ON BELL?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 5 2003, 04:24 AM
> *Oct 19 Check out this link for more info!
> 
> http://www.straightclownin.com/show.htm*


 Wait a minute wasn't Straight Clownin supposed to be held on Mother's day this year? :dunno:

Those guys always cancel their show in PHX what's up with that? :uh:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 15 2004, 01:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TonyO @ Jul 15 2004, 01:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kraz13_@Sep 5 2003, 04:24 AM
> *Oct 19  Check out this link for more info!
> 
> http://www.straightclownin.com/show.htm*


Wait a minute wasn't Straight Clownin supposed to be held on Mother's day this year? :dunno:

Those guys always cancel their show in PHX what's up with that? :uh:[/b][/quote]
2 year in a row they cancel out on us!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B O L O_@Jul 13 2004, 02:46 PM
> *is their going to be a later date on the show highrollerz *


  Not planning on rescheduling..

there were a lot of factors leading up to the event being canceled.. next year for sure ( :uh: HOPEFULLY) 

I liked those damn flyers too.. took me a while to make the fuckers :angry: 



There's always our annual Picnic and Toy Drive.. this year would be 5th i think..  


Maybe we should throw a kickback at a park.. maybe a lil carne asada and some beer permits? a lil hopping? What do you guys think? 

I'll bring it up.. 

This situation is fucked up.. :tears: :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker+Jul 16 2004, 12:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Da_Knightstalker @ Jul 16 2004, 12:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B O L O_@Jul 13 2004, 02:46 PM
> *is their going to be a later date on the show highrollerz *


 Not planning on rescheduling..

there were a lot of factors leading up to the event being canceled.. next year for sure ( :uh: HOPEFULLY) 

I liked those damn flyers too.. took me a while to make the fuckers :angry: 



There's always our annual Picnic and Toy Drive.. this year would be 5th i think..  


Maybe we should throw a kickback at a park.. maybe a lil carne asada and some beer permits? a lil hopping? What do you guys think? 

I'll bring it up.. 

This situation is fucked up.. :tears: :tears: [/b][/quote]


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

can always kick back at Hoppers  SUN. ? dont have to worry bout cops over here :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:hoppers
:guns: police


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

see ya'll tomorrow at the parking lot around 6:00


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT'S UP AZ HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?
:cheesy: 

OTHER THEN IT BEING HOTTER THEN HELL!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 19 2004, 06:25 AM
> *WHAT'S UP AZ HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: so "hot" in az. wuzup ladiez saw u girlz cruz-n da park sunday evening. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Jul 19 2004, 10:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ Jul 19 2004, 10:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--l/t1_@Jul 19 2004, 06:25 AM
> *WHAT'S UP AZ HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: so "hot" in az. wuzup ladiez saw u girlz cruz-n da park sunday evening. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: 
Hey whats up,,,,,,,yah we were there at the park,,,,,we had our meeting,,,,,  
i didnt stay to long to damn hot,huh,,,, :burn: ....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: WHATS UP AZ DAISY??????


----------



## AZDAISY (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 19 2004, 11:00 AM
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: WHATS UP AZ DAISY?????? *


 :cheesy: Hey girl, wad up!! Just chillin! Staying away from the HEAT!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Jul 19 2004, 09:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (l/t1 @ Jul 19 2004, 09:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 
Hey whats up,,,,,,,yah we were there at the park,,,,,we had our meeting,,,,,  
i didnt stay to long to damn hot,huh,,,, :burn: ....


   

[/b][/quote]
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: HOW'S MY LIL HOMIES :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 19 2004, 10:26 PM
> *:biggrin: HOW'S MY LIL HOMIES :cheesy:*


 im doing good... havent talked to you in a long time.. :cheesy: how about yourself?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It's too HOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bird eggs are frying in their nests, people may spontaniously combust, and I can spot weld my frame with a magnifying glass. :burn:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZDAISY+Jul 19 2004, 03:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AZDAISY @ Jul 19 2004, 03:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--l/t1_@Jul 19 2004, 11:00 AM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: WHATS UP AZ DAISY?????? *


:cheesy: Hey girl, wad up!! Just chillin! Staying away from the HEAT!![/b][/quote]
hey girl sure cant wait to get out of this heat...huh...  
see ya soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
  




:wave: :wave: :wave: 


:worship:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Jul 20 2004, 01:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_1962_ss_slow_lane @ Jul 20 2004, 01:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 19 2004, 10:26 PM
> *:biggrin: HOW'S MY LIL HOMIES  :cheesy:*


im doing good... havent talked to you in a long time.. :cheesy: how about yourself?[/b][/quote]
OVER ALL - PRITTY GOOD :biggrin: THX

STAYING BUSY ---> & <--- TRYING 2 STAY COOL


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

STREET LIFE HYDRAUICS GRAND OPENING JULY 31ST AT THE NEW SHOP 54TH AVE AND CAMELBACK, BRING IT TO SWING IT LETS SEE WHO'S GOT THE HOTTEST CARS OUT IN THE STREETS 3:00PM

SHOP # 623-931-9828


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 24 2004, 01:42 PM
> *STREET LIFE HYDRAUICS GRAND OPENING JULY 31ST AT THE NEW SHOP 54TH AVE AND CAMELBACK, BRING IT TO SWING IT LETS SEE WHO'S GOT THE HOTTEST CARS OUT IN THE STREETS 3:00PM
> 
> SHOP # 623-931-9828*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 26 2004, 10:39 AM
> *     *


 :wave: :wave: 




:wave: :wave: 




:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: YO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 31 2004, 11:04 PM
> *:biggrin: YO
> [snapback]2094525[/snapback]​*


quiero taco bell? :biggrin: :dunno: :twak: 

hahaha.. sorry guys.. >>> one too many? :dunno:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2004, 02:07 AM
> *quiero taco bell?  :biggrin:  :dunno:  :twak:
> 
> hahaha.. sorry guys.. >>> one too many?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2094831[/snapback]​*


damn nice beer selection


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 1 2004, 03:57 AM
> *damn nice beer selection
> [snapback]2094844[/snapback]​*


A SELECTION LIKE THAT,
I WOULD'NT KNOW WHERE 2 BEGIN :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Aug 1 2004, 02:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know huh! but they were all treated equally.. all finished.. none left.. that way none of the beers feel left out.. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody showing in Vegas? We have a transporter with about 3-4 spaces left for the Vegas show. $300 round trip. PM if anybody is interested, need to know by next week.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 1 2004, 08:33 PM
> *anybody showing in Vegas? We have a transporter with about 3-4 spaces left for the Vegas show. $300 round trip. PM if anybody is interested, need to know by next week.
> [snapback]2096748[/snapback]​*



When are you guys coming back? same night? or monday? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2004, 08:47 PM
> *When are you guys coming back? same night? or monday?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2096791[/snapback]​*


the transporter leaves Friday and I believe it's not comming back until Monday.


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

I know this is off topic, but i live in Phoenix and have a 64 impala. I want to joine a club,but don't know good one that will accept me.I went cruising today, and they looked at me like I was crazy. I guess I need more brotha's to come out a join in. "AZ a great lowrider community"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by simp64_@Aug 1 2004, 10:49 PM
> *I know this is off topic, but i live in Phoenix and have a 64 impala. I want to joine a club,but don't know  good one that will accept me. I went cruising today, and they looked at me like I was crazy. I guess I need more brotha's to come out a join in. "AZ a great lowrider community"
> [snapback]2097004[/snapback]​*



:dunno: Did you have 22's on that impala? :dunno: j/k dogg.. 

all you have to do is just talk to any of the guys in a club.. even if you're not looking to join up with that particular club, i'm sure you'll see that most of the lowriders out here in AZ are cool  people.. 

whether it be riders like majestics, slow lane, phx riderz, high rollerz  we even got the ladiez holding it down.. there's manymanyMANY clubs to choose from here in phoenix alone... 

my suggestion is just come out and cruise, have fun... and maybe meet up with some of the guys and just chill.. the civic plaza car show is coming up.. and there you'll get to meet up with clubs from all over the area.. and some that aren't usually seen out on the streets that much.. 

just don't get discouraged homie..



post pics of your impala :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

whats the info on the arizona super show?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Just got back from Phoenix for business. Really great town. I saw plenty of rides rollin around. The weather was great. Town was clean. Ended up going through Tempe @ Ash and Mill. Plenty of college girls. Anyway props on a great Cty ------- I didn;t find any convertables for sale though :uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 2 2004, 08:46 AM
> *whats the info on the arizona super show?
> 
> [snapback]2097769[/snapback]​*


Albert, why do you want info on the AZ Super Show. Are you having a change of heart. :0 I guess pre-reg deadline was the 22nd of July so if you register day of it's $50 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

No 22's, but was thinking about it, but don't like the hieght, so if I could slam the 64 then put 22's on it. My Impala has no juice, I'm more on power, leaving you dusty.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 2 2004, 03:51 PM
> *Albert, why do you want info on the AZ Super Show. Are you having a change of heart.  :0  I guess pre-reg deadline was the 22nd of July so if you register day of it's $50 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2099187[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

26th Az super show Sept. 4-5 2004 Sat. 6pm-1am & Sun. noon-8pm
downtown at 3rd street & jefferson across from bank one ballpark
pre-reg by Aug 4th $40 after July 4th $50 bikes $30

thats what it says on a flier i got here at the shop


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

IM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHERE'S THE LADIEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-LO GET LO_@Aug 3 2004, 01:02 PM
> *IM BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHERE'S THE LADIEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :wave:
> [snapback]2101944[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: HEY WHAT'S UP D-LO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SATURDAY GRAND OPENING STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AT 54TH AVE AND CAMELBACK BE THERE AND COME READY TO HOP AND HAVE FUN!

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BABY!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 4 2004, 09:29 AM
> *SATURDAY GRAND OPENING STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AT 54TH AVE AND CAMELBACK BE THERE AND COME READY TO HOP AND HAVE FUN!
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BABY!!
> [snapback]2104729[/snapback]​*


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 2 2004, 03:51 PM
> *Albert, why do you want info on the AZ Super Show. Are you having a change of heart.  :0  I guess pre-reg deadline was the 22nd of July so if you register day of it's $50 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2099187[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I went to the show one time in PHX and it was nice. The show he did in Yuma sucked pretty bad though. 

My reg has been paid for. :0 :biggrin: 

See you there rojo perro.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2004, 12:16 AM
> *:angry:  :uh:
> [snapback]2100405[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 4 2004, 02:05 PM
> *:wave: :wave:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2105741[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 5 2004, 12:09 AM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2107193[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 5 2004, 12:16 AM
> *:cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0 :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2107218[/snapback]​*


I'll be in Az this weekend loco  Holla @ cha boy


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 5 2004, 12:25 AM
> *I'll be in Az this weekend loco  Holla @ cha boy
> [snapback]2107250[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, where you going to be at? :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 5 2004, 12:36 AM
> *hell yeah, where you going to be at? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2107274[/snapback]​*


At 2-pumper's house  He is helping me with the cutty


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 5 2004, 12:45 AM
> *At 2-pumper's house  He is helping me with the cutty
> [snapback]2107294[/snapback]​*


orale... you going to be out cruisin, or at the park?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 5 2004, 12:50 AM
> *orale... you going to be out cruisin, or at the park?
> [snapback]2107314[/snapback]​*


and you know this maaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 5 2004, 12:54 AM
> *and you know this maaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> [snapback]2107332[/snapback]​*


cccccoooooooooooool then... lol ill see you out here! :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 5 2004, 01:00 AM
> *cccccoooooooooooool then... lol ill see you out here!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2107363[/snapback]​*


Orale pues


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 5 2004, 01:10 AM
> *Orale pues
> [snapback]2107389[/snapback]​*


     :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 4 2004, 09:29 AM
> *SATURDAY GRAND OPENING STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AT 54TH AVE AND CAMELBACK BE THERE AND COME READY TO HOP AND HAVE FUN!
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BABY!!
> [snapback]2104729[/snapback]​*


Hope you have a Great Grand Opening!!!! Wish I could be there, gotta work unfortunately :angry: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 6 2004, 08:55 PM
> *
> [snapback]2113820[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2004, 12:03 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2114711[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

So what's going on in AZ, homies I live in phoenix an wanna know if anyone has anything going down today or what.Any parks being hit up today.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

SUENO PARK :thumbsup:


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

were's that park located


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

and what time will it be poppin


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

I also heard that the LA Familia was the club to join, what's up with that, is it true, and were could I go to meet the MAN!!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simp64_@Aug 8 2004, 04:58 PM
> *were's that park located
> [snapback]2117248[/snapback]​*


43rd ave -n- Encanto


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

2- pumper I want to meet you when I come out, so how will I reconize your ride. You may have seen my ride already, I use to have a South Carolina tag on it about a month ago, Now I recieved my AZ tag, Royal Blue with white Ltr Rag but not a conv. 64 SS


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simp64_@Aug 8 2004, 05:05 PM
> *2- pumper I want to meet you when I come out, so how will I reconize your ride. You may have seen my ride already, I use to have a South Carolina tag on it about a month ago, Now I recieved my AZ tag, Royal Blue with white Ltr Rag but not a conv. 64 SS
> [snapback]2117259[/snapback]​*


I'll be in the caprice hittin 3 :cheesy: 

(pm me)


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

sweeeet I'll see you there homie! what's up with that membership


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simp64_@Aug 8 2004, 05:28 PM
> *sweeeet I'll see you there homie! what's up with that membership
> [snapback]2117288[/snapback]​*


Cool  
We'll talk at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Aug 8 2004, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: So how was the cruise this time simp?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2004, 10:04 PM
> *I was gonna head out there.. but you know how some club meetings go.. you get started on a topic.. discussions turn into bullshitting.. and then crusing plans turn into chillin at a bar...
> 
> I'll see you next week or something for sure tho dogg..
> ...


JUST GETTING IN - THE PARK WAS BETTER THAN OK, IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 8 2004, 09:25 PM
> *JUST GETTING IN - THE PARK WAS BETTER THAN OK, IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2117847[/snapback]​*


oooo.... nice pics homie :cheesy:


----------



## simp64 (Nov 11, 2003)

2 pumper I couldn't even make it, but I heard it was better than usual, next week I'll be there fo sho. peace homie!!nice pics


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 8 2004, 09:25 PM
> *JUST GETTING IN - THE PARK WAS BETTER THAN OK, IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2117847[/snapback]​*


It better be on & poping this weekend when Im there   


Thanks for the flikas, ese :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simp64_@Aug 9 2004, 10:42 PM
> *2 pumper I couldn't even make it, but I heard it was better than usual, next week I'll be there fo sho. peace homie!!nice pics
> [snapback]2121027[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 9 2004, 10:46 PM
> *It better be on & poping this weekend when Im there
> Thanks for the flikas, ese :biggrin:
> [snapback]2121034[/snapback]​*


_*IT WILL BE POPIN - ALRIGHT*_
THE HEAT WILL BE ON FOR SURE :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 10 2004, 07:58 PM
> *IT WILL BE POPIN - ALRIGHT
> THE HEAT WILL BE ON FOR SURE  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2123637[/snapback]​*



Yeah... HEAT!! :burn: :burn: :burn: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

T  T  T  :biggrin: !


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

whats cracken off today? Hoppers? 75th & Indian School? park?


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

i heard that people will be at street life hydraulics tonight........most hated is going to try again :biggrin: see yall later


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

ttt  


BTW, does anybody know what happened to the cruise spot on 64th & Bell? Did they get kicked out or something, cause the last few weekends nobody has been there?


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

see you all at hoppers inc. tomorrow :wave: ..........oh and bring your hoppers too cause we just made a new measuring stick to see whats really going on :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

what time does it normely start?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 22 2004, 03:45 PM
> *what time does it normely start?
> [snapback]2158145[/snapback]​*





what up man? :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 22 2004, 06:47 PM
> *what up man? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2159308[/snapback]​*



Whats up Brother, How are things in your part of the world? Everything here seems ok. When you coming back?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anybody have CHAVO'S (striper//muralist//etc) number?

I need it asap.. if you do reply or PM me..

thanks guys..


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 10 2004, 07:58 PM
> *IT WILL BE POPIN - ALRIGHT
> THE HEAT WILL BE ON FOR SURE  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2123637[/snapback]​*



whats new hyriem? (SP?)

going to the show in PHX on labor day?  :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 23 2004, 10:43 PM
> *
> [snapback]2162385[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 24 2004, 01:30 AM
> *whats new hyriem? (SP?)
> 
> going to the show in PHX on labor day?    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2162675[/snapback]​*


DAMMMMMM BRO - U BUTCHERED MY NAME  

I'M NOT MAD AT YA BRO, AS FARE AS THE SHOW ----> YA WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: HOW ABOUT U?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2004, 10:43 PM
> *Does anybody have CHAVO'S (striper//muralist//etc) number?
> 
> I need it asap.. if you do reply or PM me..
> ...


WHAT'S UP HOMIE :biggrin: 

THERE'S THE # 4 YA - - - - - - - -> [602] 574-4178 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 24 2004, 07:36 PM
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> THERE'S THE # 4 YA - - - - - - - ->  [602] 574-4178 :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2164818[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: Thanks dogg.. Two of my members needed a show sign for the civic..


:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 23 2004, 05:10 AM
> *Whats up Brother, How are things in your part of the world? Everything here seems ok. When you coming back?
> [snapback]2160018[/snapback]​*





things are good, hope to come visit soon at the least


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ UP HERE IN SEATTLE FOR A SHOW, SEE YA ALL LATER


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 24 2004, 02:50 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2164158[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT'S UP??????????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 29 2004, 01:57 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2178237[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2004, 10:56 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2184836[/snapback]​*












  :biggrin: 

Anybody that's down to go to jackson's on 3rd sat night after the show hit me up...

gonna have a lil party there.. (well not really.. just gonna go party and drink after the first day of the show) :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2004, 01:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2004, 02:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY KNOW WHAT DAY IS DA HOP ?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Sep 1 2004, 10:01 PM
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT DAY IS DA HOP ?
> [snapback]2187079[/snapback]​*


sunday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 1 2004, 09:55 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187064[/snapback]​*



 might as well que no? all weekend there's the show.. sat night it's over late.. monday is labor day.. tues is my bday... fuckit..  


as long as lowriders are taking over the civic plaza this weekend, might as well take over downtown and the clubs too right? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Who's showing? and if ya ain't, are you going at least?


We'll be there.. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2004, 01:07 AM
> * might as well que no? all weekend there's the show.. sat night it's over late.. monday is labor day.. tues is my bday... fuckit..
> as long as lowriders are taking over the civic plaza this weekend, might as well take over downtown and the clubs too right?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187426[/snapback]​*


hell yeah your right homie :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: well be at the show both days of course... after probably throw a cruise on saturday... im not old enough to get in jackson n 3rd :uh: :uh:  buts its all good... ill be rolling around downtown this whole weekend it seems like :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 2 2004, 09:51 PM
> *hell yeah your right homie  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  well be at the show both days of course... after probably throw a cruise on saturday... im not old enough to get in jackson n 3rd  :uh:  :uh:    buts its all good... ill be rolling around downtown this whole weekend it seems like  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2189595[/snapback]​*



Damn dogg.. i thought you were older homie! I barely turned 21 last year.. this year 22.. :biggrin: 

We'll be there both days too.. partying all weekend with the homies  

This is actually turning out to be a good weekend.. a lot of people were pissed cuz it got changed.. but no work on monday (for me) and a 2day show... plus a lil partying on saturday.. can't beat that que no?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Sep 3 2004, 08:19 AM
> *
> [snapback]2190632[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2004, 10:54 PM
> *Damn dogg.. i thought you were older homie! I barely turned 21 last year.. this year 22..   :biggrin:
> 
> We'll be there both days too.. partying all weekend with the homies
> ...


yeah.. i thought it wasnt so bad of an idea to have it on labor day weekend... i think a lot of more people are going to be there on sunday than usual :biggrin: but hell yeah.. im looking forward to this weekend.. im about to go in a lil to go set up and stuff :cheesy: :cheesy: probably see you there.. peace


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam homies!!!!!! the cars are looking clean 

all of the lil member...
:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hats off to you guys... all that hard work paid off


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Just came back from this cool show, now where the hell is Albert (Crazy Cutty)??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: ALL THE RIDE'S LOOKED REALY GOOD :biggrin: 

HOPE 2 SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TODAY AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what time the show opens today(Sunday)?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Show time for today, noon till 8:00pm!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 4 2004, 05:14 PM
> *dam homies!!!!!! the cars are looking clean
> 
> all of the lil member...
> ...




 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Sep 5 2004, 05:15 AM
> *:biggrin:  ALL THE RIDE'S LOOKED REALY GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE 2 SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TODAY AGAIN:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2194832[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

The rest of the photos can be seen at: Car Show Pictures

**Click on the *Thumbnail View* for best results**
Enjoy


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

VERY BUSY WEEKEND!  HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

THE HOMIE TONY WON A 2-PUMP SET-UP IN A RAFFLE :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

_*AND*_
HE ALSO GOT A 1st PLACE TROPHY :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GREAT WEEKEND I TELL YA :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 5 2004, 08:27 PM
> *
> 
> The rest of the photos can be seen at: Car Show Pictures
> ...



 Nice Pics homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Sep 6 2004, 12:46 AM
> *VERY BUSY WEEKEND!    HAD A GREAT TIME
> [snapback]2196378[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: Hell yeah homie.. 

Even though the judging sucked :uh: and it seemed smaller this year.. 


I had a good time.. 

It was good seeing all the LIL homies..

2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 
impala_1962_ss_slow_lane
Tru Cruizers
73Riviera

*Anybody going to the Phoenix Prime CC picnic on saturday?* :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 5 2004, 09:27 PM
> *
> 
> The rest of the photos can be seen at: Car Show Pictures
> ...


*YES*, EXCELLENT PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2004, 04:34 AM
> *:biggrin: Hell yeah homie..
> 
> Even though the judging sucked  :uh:  and it seemed smaller this year..
> ...


To me the judging always seems questionable... At Johnny's shows


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 6 2004, 04:57 PM
> *To me the judging always seems questionable... At Johnny's shows
> [snapback]2197948[/snapback]​*


Ain't that the god damn truth


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 6 2004, 08:38 PM
> *Ain't that the god damn truth
> [snapback]2198276[/snapback]​*


WHAT DO YOU GUY'S MEAN?! ARE THE JUDGES CROOKED OR HAVE YOU GUY'S HAD BAD EXPERIANCE'S IN THE PAST?!?! I WAS JUST CURIOUS - I DID'NT NOTICED ANYTHING FUNNY GOING ON..... :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Very true.. but the thing is.. people keep coming back..

I remember a couple of years ago when he fucked Old School over big time and they stopped showing for a lil bit.. he fucked a couple of clubs that time.. cars not getting judged.. clumping cars into one category... it happens every year...

like semis with full customs.. missing whole categories (like no street in luxury and only mild and semi)

all the bikes clumped (trikes with regular etc).. 


This year my primo got 2nd.. and that's ok.. but the car that got 1st had nothing on him.. but cest 'la vie (or however you spell it) that's life and that's how we do things.. roll with the punches and take it as an experience. i had a good time.. and you know that I'ma be there again next year.. hopefully stronger and better! :biggrin: 



and BTW *these are my opinions and don't reflect that of my club or members*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I havent been to the last few of his shows. I dont plan on going to any more at the moment. I am just one person he wont miss my money. I feel like he did wrong in the past. And from what I hear nothing changed for the better. A lot of years ago his shows were good, and I enjoyed and looked forward to going. If the way things are now works for him " I truly wish him the best " As for me I am not happy with it so I stay home. I dont discourge other people from going. 

these are my opinions and don't reflect that of anyone but myself.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I have to agree with most of you on here regarding Johnny's shows. I will state what everybody is stating(just to cover my ass)"The following statements are my opinion, and do not reflect the opinion of my club". 

Wait, I better not say anything. All I'm gonna say is, most promoters count there dollars after a show, he's probably counting his pennies because I heard the show was :thumbsdown:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Sep 5 2004, 05:15 AM
> *:biggrin:  ALL THE RIDE'S LOOKED REALY GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE 2 SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TODAY AGAIN:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2194832[/snapback]​*


Where is the '85 caprice SUCKA :angry: :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 7 2004, 11:46 PM
> *Where is the '85 caprice SUCKA :angry:  :uh:
> [snapback]2200374[/snapback]​*


_LOOKING 4 A BOOTH!_


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HOPEFULLY I'M NOT TAKING ALL OF YOUR COMMENTS WRONG BUT I DIDN'T START LOWRIDING TO GET TROPHYS AND WORRY ABOUT POLITICS AT SHOWS I DID IT AND KEEP DOING IT CUZ I LOVE THE SPORT AND THE CARS AND IT IS MY LIFE AND ALWAYS WILL BE, I'VE ONLY SHOWED IN AZ AT THIS LAST PHX SHOW AND AT JOHHNYS SHOW SAT-SUN, DIDN'T DO GOOD AT PHX BUT I HAD FUN, I SINCE MADE SOME IMPROVEMENTS TO MY CAR GOT 3RD THIS WEEKEND OUT OF 10 CARS IN MY CLASS AND THINK I DID GOOD BUT IT'S NOT ABOUT THAT LETS JUST HAVE FUN AND RIDE FOR ALL THE RIDERS!

WE'LL SEE HOW VEGAS GOES LETS ALL GO AND HAVE FUN


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 8 2004, 01:27 PM
> *HOPEFULLY I'M NOT TAKING ALL OF YOUR COMMENTS WRONG BUT I DIDN'T START LOWRIDING TO GET TROPHYS AND WORRY ABOUT POLITICS AT SHOWS I DID IT AND KEEP DOING IT CUZ I LOVE THE SPORT AND THE CARS AND IT IS MY LIFE AND ALWAYS WILL BE, I'VE ONLY SHOWED IN AZ AT THIS LAST PHX SHOW AND AT JOHHNYS SHOW SAT-SUN, DIDN'T DO GOOD AT PHX BUT I HAD FUN, I SINCE MADE SOME IMPROVEMENTS TO MY CAR GOT 3RD THIS WEEKEND OUT OF 10 CARS IN MY CLASS AND THINK I DID GOOD BUT IT'S NOT ABOUT THAT LETS JUST HAVE FUN AND RIDE FOR ALL THE RIDERS!
> 
> WE'LL SEE HOW VEGAS GOES LETS ALL GO AND HAVE FUN
> [snapback]2201678[/snapback]​*


Your right Haterade. Like you said, you lowride for the love of the sport and not the trophy. Soo very true. I'm guessing that's why his shows keep getting smaller and smaller. If you do it for the love of the sport, then why dish out $50(at his show) to show off your car. You can do that shit for free out in the streets. Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

post some pics of the show


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 8 2004, 01:27 PM
> *HOPEFULLY I'M NOT TAKING ALL OF YOUR COMMENTS WRONG BUT I DIDN'T START LOWRIDING TO GET TROPHYS AND WORRY ABOUT POLITICS AT SHOWS I DID IT AND KEEP DOING IT CUZ I LOVE THE SPORT AND THE CARS AND IT IS MY LIFE AND ALWAYS WILL BE, I'VE ONLY SHOWED IN AZ AT THIS LAST PHX SHOW AND AT JOHHNYS SHOW SAT-SUN, DIDN'T DO GOOD AT PHX BUT I HAD FUN, I SINCE MADE SOME IMPROVEMENTS TO MY CAR GOT 3RD THIS WEEKEND OUT OF 10 CARS IN MY CLASS AND THINK I DID GOOD BUT IT'S NOT ABOUT THAT LETS JUST HAVE FUN AND RIDE FOR ALL THE RIDERS!
> 
> WE'LL SEE HOW VEGAS GOES LETS ALL GO AND HAVE FUN
> [snapback]2201678[/snapback]​*



I am glad you have had only good experinces with Johnny. You are 1 for 0. Saddly to say your good experinces will be short ( lets hope that there are exceptions ) I hope you go 1000 for 0 if not better... Yeah it may not about the trophys and politics. But it is about being treated FAIR ! I also have been doing this all my life and will contune to do it. I am with you lets just have fun and ride.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE+Sep 8 2004, 01:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  








*We'll see you all at the Phoenix Prime picnic on saturday!* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Sep 8 2004, 08:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 9 2004, 12:08 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2204372[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :biggrin:  

What time you guys think it'll be over? the picnic i mean..


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

my car will be out of commision again until vegas, but i'm bringing a hopper, so lets have some fun and all those people that wanna talk shit and spit stay home or come and leave your feelings at home please this will be alot of fun this weekend.


there is also a car show and race, bikini contest, mud wrestling at sweedworld motorplex grand ave and jomax road from 6pm to 2am sat night i'll be out there


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2004, 12:29 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> What time you guys think it'll be over? the picnic i mean..
> [snapback]2205849[/snapback]​*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 11 2004, 03:24 AM
> *
> [snapback]2208445[/snapback]​*



Anybody that gots pics post those shits in Post your rides..

AZ Side... going TTT :biggrin:  


Oh yeah.. and it was HOTTER THAN HELL TOO :burn: :burn:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wassup everyone, how was the picnic/cruise on Saturday?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 15 2004, 07:48 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2220518[/snapback]​*



Close your mouth dogg... :biggrin: 


What's poppin this weekend?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 16 2004, 08:39 PM
> *Close your mouth dogg...  :biggrin:
> What's poppin this weekend?
> 
> [snapback]2223475[/snapback]​*


lol...  
dont know yet homie.. probably the park or a hop at a shop... or something :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 17 2004, 08:23 PM
> *lol...
> dont know yet homie.. probably the park or a hop at a shop... or something :biggrin:
> [snapback]2226433[/snapback]​*





Orale.. what about the 

Lowrider Symposium in mesa?

What's the deal with that?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Symposium is seeking the lowdown on low-riders


Ty Young
The Arizona Republic
Sept. 16, 2004 12:00 AM


The image of a slick, custom-painted and designed low-rider rolling down the street can conjure a number of images, but more than likely the car's cultural significance in America is probably not one of them.

Representatives from Arizona State University's Hispanic Research Center and the Mesa Southwest Museum look to change that by exploring the impact vehicle customization has had in the Latino community. On Saturday, they team with local car clubs and specialists to present the Low-rider Symposium at the Mesa Southwest Museum.

Lowrider Magazine Associate Publisher Rudy Rivas and automotive editor Ralph Fuentes will participate in a panel discussion with local car club presidents. William Calvo from the ASU Hispanic Research Center will provide a historic overview about low-riders throughout history.

"The low-rider has been such a major aspect of the Chicano culture, at least since the 1940s, that we decided to bring people in to take a scholarly and intuitive look at its placement in history," said Tom Wilson, director of the Mesa Southwest Museum. "What we want to do is take a look at the history and culture of low-riding in the past, present and future."

Along with its historical impact, low-riders have led a number of customization trends, from the lowering and raising of the chassis to use of hydraulics and specialty wheels and paints. Luis Miranda of Miranda's Customs and professional automotive artist Efrain Bugs Gonzales will discuss these trends and what is on the horizon for vehicle customization.

Miranda will also provide a car-hop demonstration.

The event is from 9 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. Saturday at the Mesa Southwest Museum, 53 N. Macdonald St., in Mesa. It costs $6 for adults, $3 for children 12 years and younger. For more information, call Keli Copeland or Angelica Docoq from the city at (480) 644-3159.
*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*September 1, 2004 - Lowrider Symposium comes to Mesa 
A unique gathering of enthusiasts and experts are expected on Saturday, Sept. 18 at the Mesa Southwest Museum for a Lowrider Symposium organized by curators of the exhibit, "Chicano Art for Our Millennium", currently featured at the museum.

The symposium, from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. at the museum, 53 N. Macdonald in downtown Mesa, will feature speakers, demonstrations and exhibits.

Among the scheduled speakers is Ralph Fuentes, automotive editor of "Lowrider" magazine; Rudy Rivas, associate publisher, "Lowrider" magazine; Mike Lopez, award-winning car builder; Cory Seiler, vice president of Old School Car Club of Phoenix; Efrian 'Bugs' Gonzales, Bugs Auto Art; and Richard Ochoa, Founder of Society Car Club of Arizona.

There will also be a carhop demonstration as well as other displays of classic and custom vehicles.

The lowrider is a vehicle that has been transformed from the drawing board and factories of automakers to the creations of street art in Latino communities across the country.

If you wish to display your lowrider or want your car club to participate, please contact Richard Ochoa at (480) 215-1398 or Angelica Docog at (480) 644-3159. 

*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 19 2004, 11:06 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2230631[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

nice!!......i'll try to make it out there....maybe a cruze up to the scottsdale pavillions aftewards for the cruze night up there????......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Whats up Arizona :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 27 2004, 05:49 PM
> *Whats up Arizona :wave:
> [snapback]2251660[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

who's all going to VEGAS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 29 2004, 12:27 AM
> *who's all going to VEGAS?
> [snapback]2254553[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin:  

High Rollerz will be there.. reppin AZ


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 29 2004, 02:03 AM
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> High Rollerz will be there.. reppin AZ
> [snapback]2254573[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: LADIEZ TOUCH WILL BE THERE 4 SURE...........CHILLIN AT THE STRATOSPHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: HOPE 2 SEE ALOT OF AZ OUT THERE REPPIN...........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAJESTICS WILL BE PARTYING HARD AT THE MOTEL 6 uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Groupe AZ will be there too. we are going to stay at circus circus


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Sep 29 2004, 05:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 









 AZ will be there then huh?


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

Most of TEAM AZ will be at the 6 like usual!! FINALLY got my first DVD back from the editer. So for eveyone here in PHX. this first on is AZ Edition. It is a little under 90 min.,with footage from 01 to last weekend at OSO. Anyone that is intersted hit me up at 623 2054684. Tomarrow OSO........... :biggrin: Black single pump Monte CALLING ALL SINGLE PUMP STREET CARS Sun. See everyone out there I should have some DVD's still to sell.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 2 2004, 10:21 PM
> *Most of TEAM AZ will be at the 6 like usual!! FINALLY got my first DVD back from the editer. So for eveyone here in PHX. this first on is AZ Edition. It is a little under 90 min.,with footage from 01 to last weekend at OSO. Anyone that is intersted hit me up at 623 2054684. Tomarrow OSO........... :biggrin: Black single pump Monte CALLING ALL SINGLE PUMP STREET CARS Sun. See everyone out there I should have some DVD's still to sell.
> [snapback]2263000[/snapback]​*




:0 I want one :biggrin:  





So where's it gonna be poppin tomorrow out here in AZ?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

LIKE I SAID *CALLING ALL SINGLE PUMP STREET CARS BLACK MONTE ON BLACK 13's is ready to break someone off.
We'll be at OSO again!! Hopefully it will last as long as lastweek did. If not fuck it will end up at Lee Myles.
I'm sure I'll see all the "usual" riders that come out every week. I got about 20 DVD's left for today. The web site should be up and running by next week. I'm going to have a post list for us here in AZ. That way we can keep everyone informed on what is going down easier. SPYCAM AZ.COM :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR ALL THE LOCAL SUPPORT!!




 TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP *


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP 
[snapback]2263868[/snapback]​[/quote]


Keep that poitive attitude, Homie!!!!!!!!.......and don't put that camera down....


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Keep that poitive attitude, Homie!!!!!!!!.......and don't put that camera down....  
[snapback]2264689[/snapback]​[/quote]


I meant *positive*....damn fat fingers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks bro. Tonight was a short hop. Too many problems with the cars tonight! That was pretty funny that Josh or MOST HATED took a $100 win tonight over Mario's Single pump. We need more action like that, it brings people out when they hear about money being involved. It's all good even though the shit talking got serious for a min.

I think we'll have a hop on Thur. before alot of head to VEGAS Fri. mourning. I know the black Monte VS. the black cutty will happen sometime this week.
I'll try to post something if I can before we do it.
If you haven't seen my NEW video yet there is some of your clubs rides in the AZ Edition. And as you already know SpyCam ALWAYS has the camera in hand. :biggrin: 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP" *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i heard thats not all u have in your hand..........and who told u about THURSDAY???????????i heard they have a $200.00 dollar bet???


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: ATTENTION ALL AZ LO-LO'S, :0 

WE HAVE ONE SPOT OPEN ON A TRANSPORT FOR FRIDAY MORNING.. LOADING UP
THURSDAY NIGHT AND HEADING STRAIGHT FOR VEGAS..
COMING BACK SUNDAY NIGHT... 

$350 ROUNDTRIP

GET AT CISCO FOR MORE INFO 602-502-1955


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

I JUST LEFT THE BLK CUTTYS HOUSE ITS GOING DOWN ON THURSDAY,THE HOMIE THAT OWNS THE CAR SAYS HE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

When and where is it gonna be going down on thursday? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ITS SUPPOSED TO BE GOING DOWN AT LOCOS


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2004, 07:55 AM
> *ITS SUPPOSED TO BE GOING DOWN AT LOCOS
> [snapback]2271198[/snapback]​*



Someone PM me a time & address on Locos I wanna check this out I havent seen a noise to noise hop sence Ive been here :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ASK SPYCAM HE'S SUPPOSE TO KNOW EVERTHING.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup to all my AZ folks.....I'm still working my way out there :wave:


----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

I KNOW HUH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

see everybody in vegas :biggrin: uffin: :wave: partying till the wheels fall off


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTIMADATOR_@Oct 6 2004, 11:08 PM
> *I KNOW HUH
> [snapback]2273696[/snapback]​*


WHO R U ??????????????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 2 2004, 10:21 PM
> *Most of TEAM AZ will be at the 6 like usual!! FINALLY got my first DVD back from the editer. So for eveyone here in PHX. this first on is AZ Edition. It is a little under 90 min.,with footage from 01 to last weekend at OSO. Anyone that is intersted hit me up at 623 2054684. Tomarrow OSO........... :biggrin: Black single pump Monte CALLING ALL SINGLE PUMP STREET CARS Sun. See everyone out there I should have some DVD's still to sell.
> [snapback]2263000[/snapback]​*


that black single pump monte w/black dishes is from da phenix riderz....c.c.....rep n 2 da fullest :biggrin: c every one 2 nite.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 7 2004, 10:35 AM
> *that black single pump monte w/black dishes is from da phenix riderz....c.c.....rep n 2 da fullest :biggrin: c every one 2 nite.
> [snapback]2274309[/snapback]​*


 BRING SOME BEER...........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2004, 05:14 PM
> *BRING SOME BEER...........
> [snapback]2275606[/snapback]​*


Last night F$&*N SUCKED no one showed up :angry:....................................... see what happens next week


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 8 2004, 07:13 AM
> *Last night F$&*N SUCKED no one showed up  :angry:....................................... see what happens next  week
> [snapback]2276976[/snapback]​*



It's all fuckin VEGAS' fault homie...

Next time post a time and place before and you're sure to have homies there...


Especially if there's beer! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 6 2004, 11:57 PM
> *see everybody in vegas :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave: partying till the wheels fall off
> [snapback]2273761[/snapback]​*


DID EVERYONE MAKE IT BACK ALRIGHT????? :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH WE ALL GOT HERE OKAY


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

YES THANK GOD ALL OF TEAM AZ MADE IT BACK OK!!!!TAHT WAS ONE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP THINGS I'VE EVER SEEN. LUCKILY THERE WAS SO MANY CARS THERE FOR EVERYONE TO GET UNDER. IF THE LOT WASN'T FULL THERE WOULD OF BEEN A LOT MORE VICTIMS!!! ONE WAS DEAD RIGHT IN FRONT OF LITTLE RUBENS TAHOE. 

SHIT WAS FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I GOT A LOT OF FOOTAGE AND PICS FROM THAT NIGHT.I THINK I'LL USE ALL THE HOPPING FOOTAGE ON MY VOL.II DVD WITH A DEDICATION TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE KILLED THAT NIGHT. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK........


O'H YEAH IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW IT IS ILLEGAL IN AZ TO HAVE A RADAR DETECTOR ATTACHED TO YOUR WINDSHIELD. IT CAN BE LAYING ON THE DASH BUT NOT ATTACHED TO THE WINDOW.I KNOW NOW AFTER GETTING A TICKET. :angry: 



 TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I DIDN'T KNOW THAT THEY GIVE THERE OWN PEOPLE TICKETS :biggrin: :biggrin:LOL JUST KIDDING SPYCAM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 12 2004, 02:04 PM
> *O'H YEAH IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW IT IS ILLEGAL IN AZ TO HAVE A RADAR DETECTOR ATTACHED TO YOUR WINDSHIELD. IT CAN BE LAYING ON THE DASH BUT NOT ATTACHED TO THE WINDOW.I KNOW NOW AFTER GETTING A TICKET. :angry:
> TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP
> [snapback]2288779[/snapback]​*


whats up spycam this is rick, the other homie from wa. that was there at the motel. just wanted to tell you i thought the dvd was tight, and to stop getting tickets cause i heard you got one one the way to the show. keep up the good work and glad to hear a you made it out alright to.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

that was some fucked up shit that happened in vegas, but thank the lord none of team az got blasted


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 12 2004, 04:41 PM
> *whats up spycam this is rick, the other homie from wa. that was there at the motel. just wanted to tell you i thought the dvd was tight, and to stop getting tickets cause i heard you got one one the way to the show. keep up the good work and glad to hear a you made it out alright to.
> [snapback]2289169[/snapback]​*



Thanks bro!!!! :biggrin: Volume II should be a lot better.Probably good U guys weren't at the after hop.
It's just to bad that it will get blamed on the LOWRIDER show and not gang drama.I wouldn't be surprised if they don't want us to come back next year!!!That is the reason it already moved from Cali. to Vegas.


Anyways glad to hear you all made it back home safe.  




" TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP "


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

oh yea we were there at the hopp, me and big tony

nick and "D" were at rons shop when it poped off\

let me know when vol.II is out so i can get it


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

I'LL HIT YOU GUYS UP AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT A DATE ON WHEN IT WILL BE DONE. :biggrin: 

I'M GOING TO HOOK IT UP TIGHT WITH A TRIBUTE TO ALL THAT LOST THEIR LIFE'S THAT NIGHT.I KNOW I CAUGHT AT LEAST ONE OF THEM THE LAST TIME THEY GOT TO ROLL AND HIT THERE SWITCH     

IT'S A FUCKING SHAME THAT VIOLENCE HAD TO RUIN ANOTHER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



             
MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL THE FAMILYS THAT LOST LOVED ONES
I PRAY EVERYONE IS IN A BETTER PLACE.......................................





 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

HERE IS A PIC OF BIG TIM'S TRUCK AT LOCOS.THOUGHT SOME PEOPLE WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE MAZDA AGAIN!!!!!!! :biggrin: 









 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*BIG 'OL PAN WEY*  :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So how was the show, other than the shoot out?
I saw a 66 rag from Old School getting trailered on Friday. Anyone place?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAJESTICS GLENDALE AND PHOENIX PLACED :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

HERE IS A PIC OF BOBBY HILLS 64 AT JOHNNY'S BUNK ASS SHOW

IT SURE SEEMS TO GET WORSE AND WORSE EVERY YEAR!!!!! :0 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WUZ UP AZ :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hey spycam need a designer for them video covers?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 14 2004, 09:01 PM
> *
> [snapback]2298210[/snapback]​*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 16 2004, 10:48 PM
> *
> [snapback]2303791[/snapback]​*





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Where is everyone getting together at tonite.


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

Not Many people out last night on thomas 51 at ave>>> where everyone kick it on a sunday .. check my ride out here possibley might be selling it real soon if intrested make me offer, it's a daily driver, hit me up... west phoenix


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68impalaondubz_@Oct 19 2004, 12:12 AM
> *Not Many people out last night on thomas 51 at ave>>> where everyone kick it on a sunday .. check my ride out here possibley might be selling it real soon if intrested make me offer, it's a daily driver, hit me up... west phoenix
> [snapback]2309938[/snapback]​*


WE HAD A HOP ON SAT. NIGHT SO NOT MANY PEOPLE CAME OUT ON SUN.







 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2525 w bethany home 1pm to 7 pm, 
hoppin contest 
freestyle battle 
live performances form az finest talent 
ILLUMINATION(thats my group) 
MTC 
WOODPILE 
Q-LOC 
KENO G & J20 
6 bucks, come out and chill, rep your city!! 

need more details, 602-4889452 



<<<< that was posted by somebody on another site.. anybody know anything about it?


What about the "carshow" at agencia llantera on sunday as well?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I will be at the llantera show..not sure how much space there is gonna be though...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*ANYONE ELSE GOING TO LLANTERA SHOW*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 19 2004, 10:14 AM
> *ANYONE ELSE GOING TO LLANTERA SHOW
> [snapback]2311163[/snapback]​*



Guess not.. that show really got canceled? :0 


Anything else poppin off this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68impalaondubz_@Oct 18 2004, 11:12 PM
> *Not Many people out last night on thomas 51 at ave>>> where everyone kick it on a sunday .. check my ride out here possibley might be selling it real soon if intrested make me offer, it's a daily driver, hit me up... west phoenix
> [snapback]2309938[/snapback]​*



I seen you rollin on 75th ave and mcdowell one day. It's clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Anything else poppin off this weekend? :biggrin:

Spycam said something about a hop out in Avondale. Anyone hanging out at any shops?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE HOP IN AVONDALE IS $400 A CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 20 2004, 11:50 PM
> *THE HOP IN AVONDALE IS $400 A CLASS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2316342[/snapback]​*


is that Roy and Lucy's deal?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 21 2004, 12:50 AM
> *THE HOP IN AVONDALE IS $400 A CLASS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2316342[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 21 2004, 06:21 AM
> *is that Roy and Lucy's deal?
> [snapback]2316510[/snapback]​*


YUP THAT'S THERE LITTLE SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*WERE YOU AT DOG??????????????? THATS EXTREEEEEEEME*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 20 2004, 11:25 PM
> *I seen you rollin on 75th ave and mcdowell one day. It's clean! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2316310[/snapback]​*


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: had to post something to bring back to page 1


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what went down this weekend?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 25 2004, 08:09 PM
> *what went down this weekend?
> [snapback]2327987[/snapback]​*


last nite every 1 was at 77ave an indianschool n da plaza..........locos,streetlife,hoppers inc,most hated, were out hopping there cars. just kickn it..lots of hoppin.spycam wuz filming..... :biggrin:


----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 25 2004, 08:49 PM
> *last nite every 1 was at 77ave an indianschool n da plaza..........locos,streetlife,hoppers inc,most hated, were out hopping there cars. just kickn it..lots of hoppin.spycam wuz filming..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2328115[/snapback]​*



thanks for the update........................................... :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hey spycam I'm gonna hit you up later this week.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

YEAH YESTERDAY WAS STRAIGHT. :biggrin: 
BESIDES THAT FOOL THAT GOT STOMPED BY THE "BIG M". :0 :0 

IT WAS COOL WE DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO SWING THE DOUBLE THOUGH BEFORE THE DRAMA STARTED.

SOMEONES WHITE REGAL TOOK A WIN LASTNIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOT GOOD FOOTAGE IT WILL BE ON SPYCAM SOON!!!!!!!

WERE GOING TO 43 AND GLENDALE TO F.S. TO GET TIPSY SO GOT TO GO BOTTLE IS CALLING :cheesy: :cheesy: 


O'H YEAH AND SWING FUCKED "JAWBONE" ON VIDEO TONIGHT WEY :0 :biggrin: 






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT THE [email protected]*K ARE YOU SERIOUS WEY! AND YEAH W YOU KNOW WHO THE OWNER OF KILLER IS? :biggrin:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 26 2004, 12:23 AM
> *WHAT THE [email protected]*K ARE YOU SERIOUS WEY! AND YEAH W YOU KNOW WHO THE OWNER OF KILLER IS? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2328561[/snapback]​*


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IT WAS SOME SICK FUCKED UP SHIT WEY!!!!

WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE VIDEO FROM TONIGHT FOOL......................

KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Spycam post a picture, i want to see too ******


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

IS THAT RIGHT???? WELL SWING JUST GOT CUT THE FUCK OFF!! THAT IS SOME SICK ASS SHIT. PRETTY MESSED UP TO HAVE TO HEAR ABOUT SOME SHIT LIKE THAT ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INTIMADATOR_@Oct 25 2004, 10:39 PM
> *thanks for the update........................................... :0
> [snapback]2328393[/snapback]​*


your welcome.................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "SMILE FUCKER" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## patrickpina (Oct 19, 2004)

HE ARIZONA has anybody heard about Lowrider Super Show In Tucson,Arizona on Nov 19,20,21 at the SIR. No REGISTRATION Fee! over 20,000 in cash and car hop money! Check out the flyer and if you have any body intersted call me at 520.358.0797 Patrick. Trying to put Arizona on the map! to register go to *www.velocitytour.com and click on midway then car shows and you can register all in one shot!*


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 25 2004, 09:09 PM
> *what went down this weekend?
> [snapback]2327987[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=54403]
[attachmentid=54404]
[attachmentid=54405]

HERE IS A PEAK AT WHAT WENT DOWN ON THE WEST SIDE SUN NIGHT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 






 "TRYING TOPUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54408][attachmentid=54410]


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54411]

[attachmentid=54412]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MORE COMING


SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54413]

[attachmentid=54414]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54415]

[attachmentid=54416]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54417]

[attachmentid=54420]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54422]

[attachmentid=54421]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=54423]

[attachmentid=54424]


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## patrickpina (Oct 19, 2004)

we need to get these cars at the lowrider super show in tucson, arizona on 11/19-21 2004.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Big Rich's Caddie is sweet as fuck!


----------



## patrickpina (Oct 19, 2004)

What do i need to do to get those cars at the Velocity tour in tucson on nov 19-21. they need to b ethere that weekend to represent! PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Is that thirtys old 59 impala?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by patrickpina_@Oct 27 2004, 10:53 PM
> *What do i need to do to get those cars at the Velocity tour in tucson on nov 19-21. they need to b ethere that weekend to represent! PHOENIX
> [snapback]2335822[/snapback]​*


pay for our hotels :0


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Who did the paint on the gold Caddy?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DAMN SPYCAM WHY YOU HATING ON STREET LIFE......WHERE'S THE PIC OF "KILLA" HITTING BACK BUMPER????


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2004, 01:51 PM
> *DAMN SPYCAM WHY YOU HATING ON STREET LIFE......WHERE'S THE PIC OF "KILLA" HITTING BACK BUMPER????
> [snapback]2337359[/snapback]​*


DON'T TRIP BABY GIRL..........GO UNDER HYD. AND TOPIC TITLED ANYONE KNOW OF A HYD. SHOP IN PHX. AZ?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I PUT A COUPLE OF KILLA UNDER THERE.I ONLY HAD 20 MIN. YESTERDAY AT THE STUDIO TO DOWNLOAD SHIT SO I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GO THROUGH ALL MY PICS.

I'LL HAVE A SHIT LOAD UP ON MY SITE HOPEFULLY BY TOMARROW AND MY FORUMS BOARD WILL BE UP TOO.   






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
HTTP://WWW.SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 28 2004, 02:38 PM
> *DON'T TRIP BABY GIRL..........GO UNDER HYD. AND TOPIC TITLED ANYONE KNOW OF A HYD. SHOP IN PHX. AZ?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I PUT A COUPLE OF KILLA UNDER THERE.I ONLY HAD 20 MIN. YESTERDAY AT THE STUDIO TO DOWNLOAD SHIT SO I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GO THROUGH ALL MY PICS.
> ...


Your site is fucking horrible. You need to invest some funds in getting that shit up and running. And what the fuck is up with the fire coming off the white box???

I don't think something like that deserves to put AZ on the map, as you say.

By the way, this might help.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 28 2004, 03:13 PM
> *Your site is fucking horrible. You need to invest some funds in getting that shit up and running. And what the fuck is up with the fire coming off the white box???
> 
> I don't think something like that deserves to put AZ on the map, as you say.
> ...


YEAH I KNOW YOUR SITE IS BETTER....................

LIKE I SAID MY SITE ISN'T RUNNING YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP THOUGH!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 





 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
HTTP://WWW.SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 28 2004, 02:13 PM
> *Your site is fucking horrible. You need to invest some funds in getting that shit up and running. And what the fuck is up with the fire coming off the white box???
> 
> I don't think something like that deserves to put AZ on the map, as you say.
> ...


I don't think AZ needs ignorant, envious people like you representing us either!

At least SPYCAM is out there making an effort to improve the game. Not like your sorry ass, sitting on the computer disrespecting people all day. :machinegun: :angry: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 28 2004, 02:13 PM
> *Your site is fucking horrible. You need to invest some funds in getting that shit up and running. And what the fuck is up with the fire coming off the white box???
> 
> I don't think something like that deserves to put AZ on the map, as you say.
> ...




FOOL can't you fuckin read---the website is being developed right now, like my man said! By the way we don't need your bullshit input on how to put AZ on the map!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

You also might wanna check this out http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp...000000001466120 since you so much into educational shit.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 28 2004, 03:13 PM
> *Your site is fucking horrible. You need to invest some funds in getting that shit up and running. And what the fuck is up with the fire coming off the white box???
> 
> I don't think something like that deserves to put AZ on the map, as you say.
> ...


OK BRO..............................................20% OF MY SITE IS UP INCLUDING THE FORUM SO GO AHEAD AND GIVE GUIDENCE NOW............DADDY :worship: 

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HELP BRO!!!! :worship: :worship: 






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
http://www.spycamaz.com


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

holy camel toe batman


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP SPYCAM HATIN ON RAGSEVEN NO PICS I WAS RIGHT THERE! YEAH FRED THATS MARLON'S OLD 59 NOW MAJESTICS CAR ! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

So where is everyone getting together at this weekend.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY YOU GUY'S BRINGING OUT HOPPERS?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

So nothing is happing this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 30 2004, 01:24 PM
> *So nothing is happing this weekend?
> [snapback]2343594[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Are you done with your cutlass yet?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 31 2004, 03:55 PM
> *Are you done with your cutlass yet?
> [snapback]2345880[/snapback]​*


 Who me? If so I almost got it done. just a little more.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 31 2004, 10:33 PM
> *Who me? If so I almost got it done. just a little more.
> [snapback]2345919[/snapback]​*



yeah I was talking to you, i'm glad you almost have it done. Hopefully I'll get to see it soon, I know the one time I saw it it was pretty bad ass.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET A HOLD OF HECTOR FROM LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB IN AZ.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ CATS!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

whats up D!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

whats up budlac!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

how come noone is out ridin anymore? nonsense lets get out and represent going to palm springs this weekend but next weekend it's on for sure!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 4 2004, 10:28 AM
> *whats up budlac!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2359375[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *!*


----------



## patrickpina (Oct 19, 2004)

HEY ARIZONA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW UPDATE! CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

for the homies that ain't got acrobat.. or a shitty dial up like me!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

again


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

ANYONE GOING 2 P.I.R. THIS WEEKEND (NASCAR) :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It was a zoo down in Avondale yesterday from all the race fans


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 6 2004, 10:07 AM
> *It was a zoo down in Avondale yesterday from all the race fans
> [snapback]2365273[/snapback]​*



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 6 2004, 07:28 AM
> *ANYONE GOING 2 P.I.R. THIS WEEKEND (NASCAR) :dunno:
> [snapback]2365145[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 7 2004, 10:14 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2369966[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: 1MORE-MOTORLESS-CUTTY ----> :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 8 2004, 08:34 AM
> *:machinegun: 1MORE-MOTORLESS-CUTTY ---->  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2371358[/snapback]​*


  What can I say "my mechanic0 in phoenix sucks" :cheesy: :biggrin:

on a side note: The caprice new look is nice  any pictures to share or we gonna have to wait :uh:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HEY AZERS HOWS EVERYONE DOING COLD FRONT CAME ON FAST BUT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC/SHOW NEXT WEEKEND CAME SAY WHASSUP TO YOUR FELLOW HATERADE RIDER :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 8 2004, 11:22 AM
> * What can I say "my mechanic0 in phoenix sucks" :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> on a side note: The caprice new look is nice  any pictures to share or we gonna have to wait :uh:
> [snapback]2371632[/snapback]​*


YOUR LETTING EL GATO OUTTA THE BOLSA :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 8 2004, 02:06 PM
> *YOUR LETTING EL GATO OUTTA THE BOLSA :twak:
> [snapback]2372461[/snapback]​*



Ya.. dejen que salga el kitty cat 2pumper!



Will we be seeing it at the picnic this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Just posted up new pics on spycamaz.com---new girls and car pix


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 8 2004, 08:34 AM
> *:machinegun: 1MORE-MOTORLESS-CUTTY ---->  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2371358[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

THANKS MIKE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT FOR #1!!!!!!

I'll have pics posted tomarrow on my site.....  








uffin: "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP" uffin: 
http://www.SpyCamAZ.com


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *TTT!*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

good event yesterday thrown by the individuals... cant wait for next years...  :biggrin:    :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

QUOTE(1morecutty @ Nov 8 2004, 11:22 AM)
What can I say "my mechanic0 in phoenix sucks" 

on a side note: The caprice new look is nice any pictures to share or we gonna have to wait 




> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 8 2004, 02:06 PM
> *YOUR LETTING EL GATO OUTTA THE BOLSA :twak:
> [snapback]2372461[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 15 2004, 11:19 PM
> * :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> [snapback]2416229[/snapback]​*



Throw your hand in the air if yous a true playa :cheesy: what up slowlane  

We had to take off early on sunday So we did't get to see the smooth 6duece on the new shoes :0  
Next time :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

who's going to be cruising this weekend and where ya ridin at!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 18 2004, 10:08 AM
> *who's going to be cruising this weekend and where ya ridin at!!!
> [snapback]2424699[/snapback]​*



I thought there was another show this weekend :dunno:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 18 2004, 10:08 AM
> *who's going to be cruising this weekend and where ya ridin at!!!
> [snapback]2424699[/snapback]​*


aren't you heading to SD this weekend?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 18 2004, 06:30 PM
> *I thought there was another show this weekend :dunno:
> [snapback]2426261[/snapback]​*


there's that 3 day show in Tucson this weekend.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THE "GOOD GUYS" SHOW IS THIS WEEKENED IN SCOTTSDALE


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 19 2004, 07:24 AM
> *THE "GOOD GUYS" SHOW IS THIS WEEKENED IN SCOTTSDALE
> [snapback]2427553[/snapback]​*


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

LOOK FOR RAGSEVEN AT GOODGUYS SHOW


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Where is this at and what time?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 19 2004, 11:35 AM
> *Where is this at and what time?
> [snapback]2428218[/snapback]​*


westworld.........scotsdale off da 101


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Come by my Wendy's and grab a bite to eat-Pima and 90th Street.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ?
How was the show Haterade?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 16 2004, 12:02 PM
> *Throw your hand in the air if yous a true playa :cheesy: what up slowlane
> 
> We had to take off early on sunday So we did't get to see the smooth 6duece on the new shoes :0
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: your the true playa   

 its all good homie... next time you come out here let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T !*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 21 2004, 11:10 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  your the true playa
> 
> its all good homie... next time you come out here let me know  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2435484[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I'll be thurr in December


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 24 2004, 04:27 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> I'll be thurr in December
> [snapback]2445616[/snapback]​*


orale


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>!</span>*


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 

* T T T ! *


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 6 2004, 05:43 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> T  T  T !
> [snapback]2480423[/snapback]​*



See ya soon homies!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 6 2004, 08:45 PM
> *See ya soon homies!
> [snapback]2480727[/snapback]​*



We got the spot (s) saved for you homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Whats crakin in AZ.?

que onda mi nizzie's, jenn-e-z, marindizzle, haterade you spooner

hope you guys are staying warm cause it's cold as a muthaf---er here


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

shit..cold as hell here also....


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

i bet its not 35* right now like it is here


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

its like 48*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0 damn its is cold in AZ.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm nominating Unlimited Hustle as the Vice President of Phoenix Riderz Car Club :0 :biggrin: No mas porque somos CABRONES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 7 2004, 10:47 AM
> *U JUST GOT KICKED DA [email protected]#K OUT NO MORE LA CHAPTER</span>*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HELL YEAH IT'S COLD, BUT SHIT IT FEELS BETTER THAN BEING HOT!!!!WEY! BIG OL PAN WEY!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Damn Nacho can't give you any responsibilities :uh:Hope you are wearing a helmet 'cause you just got curb checked!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 7 2004, 03:59 PM
> *Damn Nacho can't give you any responsibilities :uh:Hope you are wearing a helmet 'cause you just got curb checked!
> [snapback]2483208[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Wassup AZ? See you at the High Rollerz show this Sunday!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be there!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 02:50 PM
> *ill be there!!!!!
> [snapback]2486749[/snapback]​*



Wow, Saturday LA, Sunday Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 01:54 PM
> *Wow, Saturday LA, Sunday Phoenix :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486769[/snapback]​*


your big timer habits are rubbing off on me.....all i need to do now is get rid of my traditional on air and get a rag 63


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 8 2004, 03:01 PM
> *your big timer habits are rubbing off on me.....all i need to do now is get rid of my traditional on air and get a rag 63
> [snapback]2486812[/snapback]​*



63's are nice, but when we're parked next to each other, we don't want to have the same car right?  :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2004, 02:17 PM
> *63's are nice, but when we're parked next to each other, we don't want to have the same car right?   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486940[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
hell we might as well get matching shirts and chuck taylors with color coordinated shoe laces


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Dec 7 2004, 11:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAS NE1 CHECKED OUT SPYCAMAZ.COM ?????????
WUT DO U THINK ABOUT IT???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2004, 02:06 PM
> *HAS NE1 CHECKED OUT SPYCAMAZ.COM ?????????
> WUT DO U THINK ABOUT IT???
> [snapback]2490491[/snapback]​*



 Just needs to get more people to post.. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey does anyone know where I could get a set of Lincoln Knockoff Emblems in metal, around here? I've been waiting on this Plaqueworkz to email me back and this one foo in classifieds trying to sell his set, but aint never on. Need em for a XMAS present. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ! Yesterday wasn't too bad. the tug of war contest was pretty cool. Congrat's to the Homies from Slow Lane! Kicked some ass with "Bobo" at anchor.


Oh yeah, the Filibertos thing sucked..... :uh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 13 2004, 12:03 PM
> *What's up AZ!  Yesterday wasn't too bad. the tug of war contest was pretty cool.  Congrat's to the Homies from Slow Lane!  Kicked some ass with "Bobo" at anchor.
> Oh yeah, the Filibertos thing sucked..... :uh:
> [snapback]2501444[/snapback]​*


 hey whats up bro...the event was great bro....yeah the tug war was cool...Rob was the factor in that one bro.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
CONGRATS TO SLOW LANE.....loved the trokita Beaver


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 13 2004, 11:03 AM
> *What's up AZ!  Yesterday wasn't too bad. the tug of war contest was pretty cool.  Congrat's to the Homies from Slow Lane!  Kicked some ass with "Bobo" at anchor.
> Oh yeah, the Filibertos thing sucked..... :uh:
> [snapback]2501444[/snapback]​*



Thanks still waiting for Tony to post those pics of the tug of war! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...02&f=6&t=145990

Pics courtesy of gibby64!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*On behalf of High Rollerz CC we would like to thank all the 18+ clubs and many solo riders, bikes and gente that attended yesterday at our 4th Annual Picnic.. with your help and support, it made our event a big success... 

Congratulations to Toda Madres' blue regal for taking Best People's Choice Award! 

Big congratulations to Slow Lane CC for taking the trophy for Most Toys Donated by a club AND also taking the trophy, $50cash prize for tug of war.. and not to mention the bragging rights.. *

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Andybody looking for a set of wires, $300. 13's, 14's, 15's. Chrome. PM me


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 13 2004, 12:13 PM
> *hey whats up bro...the event was great bro....yeah the tug war was cool...Rob was the factor in that one bro.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CONGRATS TO SLOW LANE.....loved the trokita Beaver
> [snapback]2501482[/snapback]​*


Gracias for the compliment Carnal...... I'm still bruised and sore from that tug-o-war!!!! 

By the way......I KNEW you were gonna fly them colors one day!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ???? HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Dec 15 2004, 11:30 PM
> *Gracias for the compliment Carnal...... I'm still bruised and sore from that tug-o-war!!!!
> 
> By the way......I KNEW you were gonna fly them colors one day!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :scrutinize:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2511798[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: WHATS UP 51TROKITA???
GREAT JOB ON THAT TUG-O-WAR!!!!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Dec 16 2004, 09:10 AM
> * WHATS UP AZ???? HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD!!!!
> 
> [snapback]2512595[/snapback]​*




DOING FABULOUS HOPE TO SEE YA AND THA LADIEZ THIS WEEKEND AVONDALE MAJESTICS PICNIC


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HEY AZ CATS


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey you beer drinking, whataburger eating fool How's it going? 

You gonna make it Sunday?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Dec 17 2004, 09:58 AM
> *uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2516135[/snapback]​*


WEAR A BLACK SHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

PHOENIX RIDERZ

Car Club meeting tomorrow at Techo Unpalito Tacos at 2:00 P.M.
Be there or you will be fined $40.00 and are getting written up...


Nacho
President
Phoenix Riderz :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ya real men wear "Black"..........not Blackish-gray.....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 17 2004, 09:31 AM
> *Ya real men wear "Black"..........not Blackish-gray.....
> [snapback]2516295[/snapback]​*



YEAH THEY WEAR BLACK!!!


----------



## patrickpina (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey, Az does anybody know who is sellin a 61,62,63 or 64 impala for sale that is in good condition, that is clean!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll see everyone Sunday!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by patrickpina_@Dec 17 2004, 04:13 PM
> *Hey, Az does anybody know who is sellin a 61,62,63 or 64 impala for sale that is in good condition, that is clean!
> [snapback]2517611[/snapback]​*



Heres 15 within 300 miles of AZ  

http://www.collectorcartraderonline.com/ad...rchprocess.html


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks to the Majestics for putting on a GREAT picnic!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=77064]


> _Originally posted by patrickpina_@Dec 17 2004, 05:13 PM
> *Hey, Az does anybody know who is sellin a 61,62,63 or 64 impala for sale that is in good condition, that is clean!
> [snapback]2517611[/snapback]​*


THIS MIGHT BE ILL CHECK IT OUT?


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 20 2004, 02:32 PM
> *[attachmentid=77064]
> THIS MIGHT BE ILL CHECK IT OUT?
> [snapback]2525012[/snapback]​*


*You missed the part where he said a CLEAN 64* :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

man I can't wait to get my ass out there :biggrin: ..........can somebody get me a job in a hydro shop? :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Can someone tell me if Portofino at the Lake on North 28th in Glendale AZ are decent apt's? The rent seems awful cheap, and I was wondering why?
........and what about Oxford Place apts in Glendale as well?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Merry XMAS AZ!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 23 2004, 11:22 PM
> *Merry XMAS AZ!!!
> [snapback]2538326[/snapback]​*



 

Bring on the *TAMALES! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP POOKIES
BUMP


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ!


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 23 2004, 12:49 PM
> *Can someone tell me if Portofino at the Lake on North 28th in Glendale AZ are decent apt's? The rent seems awful cheap, and I was wondering why?
> ........and what about Oxford Place apts in Glendale as well?
> [snapback]2535725[/snapback]​*


28TH "AVE" -OR- 28TH "ST" ???? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killacadi (Jan 1, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ!!


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Happy New Years ! Hope everyone has a safe New Years.   :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T* :biggrin: 


 





ps.. driving in the rain on 13's SUCKS! :uh: :angry: (plus people can't drive for shit!)


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*I HEARD HOPPERS HYDRO'S FELL VICTIM TO THE WRATH OF ROOSTER & THE STREET LIFE CREW YESTERDAY......

WHO'S NEXT????? WORLD WIDE ARE YOU STILL ON VACATION???   *

*WORLD WIDE ARE YOU TOO SCARED TO COME OUT AND PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS??? *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

AND THEY DO KNOW WHERE YOUR SHOP IS!!!!!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

are you sure about that :uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2005, 05:02 PM
> *I HEARD HOPPERS HYDRO'S FELL VICTIM TO THE WRATH OF ROOSTER & THE STREET LIFE CREW YESTERDAY......
> 
> WHO'S NEXT?????   WORLD WIDE ARE YOU STILL ON VACATION???
> ...


HMMMMMMMMMMMM NEXT??????? I'M NOT ON VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T !* :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2005, 04:02 PM
> *I HEARD HOPPERS HYDRO'S FELL VICTIM TO THE WRATH OF ROOSTER & THE STREET LIFE CREW YESTERDAY......
> 
> WHO'S NEXT?????  WORLD WIDE ARE YOU STILL ON VACATION???
> ...


Well I wouldnt say we are scared. I think it would be a waste of time for all people since we are still and always will be building Lowriders and not highly modified cars (circus cars as some people call them ).


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

When did this happen?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 10 2005, 08:26 PM
> *When did this happen?
> [snapback]2591519[/snapback]​*


 We have been doing it for awhile, You should stop by and check it out....


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Q-Vo to all AZ Cruisers!!!!!!!!!....From Slow Lane Car Club.... uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jan 10 2005, 10:35 PM
> *Q-Vo to all AZ Cruisers!!!!!!!!!....From Slow Lane Car Club.... uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2592001[/snapback]​*




:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: 



 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 10 2005, 06:33 PM
> *Well I wouldnt say we are scared. I think it would be a waste of time for all people since we are still and always will be building Lowriders and not highly modified cars (circus cars as some people call them ).
> [snapback]2590968[/snapback]​*


OH OKAY.....SO THE CARS YOU BUILD ARE THE POTATO CHIPPERS????? (AS MOST PEOPLE CALL THEM??)


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Wus happening AZ ridahs??

-Hey check it out.............I haven't quite made out to Glendale yet, and I'm wondering if anyone can reccomend a good apartment complex. I'm looking for something that isn't that expensive, but something thats not in the HOOD!
Is there a certain side of town I should concentrate on?

BTW-thanks Jen, for the help earlier, I checked out the listings on azcentral.com, but theres so many I don't know where I should look


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jan 10 2005, 11:35 PM
> *Q-Vo to all AZ Cruisers!!!!!!!!!....From Slow Lane Car Club.... uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2592001[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

the last hopper we actually brought out to hop took home king of the streets double pump (62 impala about three/four years ago at estrella park) since then we've just been building cars


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2005, 08:44 AM
> *OH OKAY.....SO THE CARS YOU BUILD ARE THE POTATO CHIPPERS????? (AS MOST PEOPLE CALL THEM??)
> [snapback]2592838[/snapback]​*


No the cars we build do get off. And by build I mean WE build them, not buy them from California. And we wouldnt also call people from other states to do shop calls for us.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 11 2005, 04:42 PM
> *No the cars we build do get off. And by build I mean WE build them, not buy them from California. And we wouldnt also call people from other states to do shop calls for us.
> [snapback]2594486[/snapback]​*


SUP TWIINS YOUR RIGHT THE CARS YOU DO BUILD ARE CLEAN AND DO GET UP I'M TELLING YOU THAT CANDY RED BIGBODY YOU GUYS DID A COUPLE YEARS BACK REALLY LOOK CLEAN AND IT ALSO GOT UP I TOLD YOU I SEEN THAT LAC AT THE SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW A COUPLE YEARS BACK AND HE WAS HOPPING THAT CAR ON THE STREET AFTER THE SHOW AND IT WAS GETTING UP AND THAT CAR HAS A FULLCUSTOM SETUP EVERTHING CHROME FROM THE PUMPS TO THE HARDLINES.  CAN YOU GET ANY PICS OF THAT CAR AND POST THE SETUP.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn ........thanks for the help!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup Tru?! When you gonna get to AZ?

wassup AZ ridaz! The video cam will be on this weekend and the still cam will be snappin!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 12 2005, 01:45 AM
> *wassup Tru?! When you gonna get to AZ?
> 
> wassup AZ ridaz! The video cam will be on this weekend and the still cam will be snappin!!!!
> [snapback]2595890[/snapback]​*


I should be out there by the end of January. I'll be staying w/ a friend in El Mirage till I find a place


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 11 2005, 04:42 PM
> *No the cars we build do get off. And by build I mean WE build them, not buy them from California. And we wouldnt also call people from other states to do shop calls for us.
> [snapback]2594486[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ooohhhhhh   :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

HMM.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 11 2005, 04:42 PM
> *No the cars we build do get off. And by build I mean WE build them, not buy them from California. And we wouldnt also call people from other states to do shop calls for us.
> [snapback]2594486[/snapback]​*


That's true, the car was bought from California, but Todd completely started over on everything except the paint. Todd has built many cars but you already know that. Just to set it straight, nobody did a shop call for Todd @ Street Life. No disrespect to you guys at World Wide but, Todd lowrides in the streets, not the internet.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 13 2005, 08:05 AM
> *That's true, the car was bought from California, but Todd completely started over on everything except the paint.  Todd has built many cars but you already know that.  Just to set it straight, nobody did a shop call for Todd @ Street Life.  No disrespect to you guys at World Wide but, Todd lowrides in the streets, not the internet.
> [snapback]2600611[/snapback]​*


 I wasnt trying to disrespect them either, If I came off that way "sorry". But when you said our cars were chippin and you already know thet dont. what was I to think. And out of everyone at " World Wide" True bue and I are the only ones on the internet.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 13 2005, 02:05 PM
> *That's true, the car was bought from California, but Todd completely started over on everything except the paint.  Todd has built many cars but you already know that.  Just to set it straight, nobody did a shop call for Todd @ Street Life.  No disrespect to you guys at World Wide but, Todd lowrides in the streets, not the internet.
> [snapback]2600611[/snapback]​*


And just so you know we lowride in the streets also, ask Damien he knows who I am. We (Twiins and I) were just responding to what was directed towards us. It's all good, no worries. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 13 2005, 09:15 PM
> *And just so you know we lowride in the streets also, ask Damien he knows who I am. We (Twiins and I) were just responding to what was directed towards us. It's all good, no worries. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2603185[/snapback]​*


SUP TWIINS CAN YOU GET PICS OF THAT REDBIGBODY WORLD WIDE DID A FEW YEARS BACK


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 13 2005, 10:41 PM
> *SUP TWIINS CAN YOU GET PICS OF THAT REDBIGBODY WORLD WIDE DID A FEW YEARS BACK
> [snapback]2603482[/snapback]​*


I don't have any mysef. But I will check at the shop tommarow and see if they have any.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 13 2005, 10:49 PM
> *I don't have any mysef. But I will check at the shop tommarow and see if they have any.
> [snapback]2603510[/snapback]​*


THANKS TWIINS THAT CAR GETS UP AND I WANT PEPOLE TO SEE THE SETUP HOW CLEAN IT IS THAT CAR HAS A SHOW SETUP AND IT ALSO GETS UP I HAD PICS OF THE CAR FROM THE SOUTH GATE SHOW AND I LOST THEM BUT I READ HIS CAR SHOW SIGHN AND IT SAID PAINT BY KING GEORGE AND HYDROS BY WORLD WIDE THEN I SAW HIM HOPPING IT ON THE STREET AFTER THE SHOW AND IT WAS GETTING UP AND I LOOK IN THE TRUNK AND I THINK IT ONLY HAD LIKE 5 OR 6 BATTERIES THATS WHAT GOT MY ATTENTION IT WAS GETTING UP WITH JUST 5 OR 6 BATTERIES.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: WHATS UP AZ???????????????

WHATS HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND??????????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: WHATS UP AZ???????????????

WHATS HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND??????????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Is someone getting ready for Rooster's next house call?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

pic isnt there.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wus happening AZ folks............any get togethers coming up soon?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 08:20 AM
> *pic isnt there.....
> [snapback]2604471[/snapback]​*


Sorry. Try this


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 14 2005, 08:20 AM
> *pic isnt there.....
> [snapback]2604471[/snapback]​*


Sorry. The pic was too big.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

is the truck white??? all i need to know.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Screw it. i just don't know what I'm doing. :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 14 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Screw it. i just don't know what I'm doing. :uh:
> [snapback]2605055[/snapback]​*



email me the pic and i'll post it
[email protected]


....I love how everbody ignores me in this post, ............thats alright, I got something for ya'll that will keep you talking for weeks  :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *email me the pic and i'll post it
> [email protected]
> ....I love how everbody ignores me in this post, ............thats alright, I got something for ya'll that will keep you talking for weeks   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2605088[/snapback]​*


SUNDAY THERES GOINING TO BE A HOP AT HOPPERS INC...
SUPPOSEABLY ONLY AZ CARS BUT NEXT SUNDAY?????????????????????
I HAD TO GET PERMISSION TO TALK...LOL..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jan 14 2005, 02:49 PM
> *I HAD TO GET PERMISSION TO TALK...LOL..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2605106[/snapback]​*



lol, thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jan 14 2005, 12:49 PM
> *SUNDAY THERES GOINING TO BE A HOP AT HOPPERS INC...
> SUPPOSEABLY ONLY AZ CARS BUT NEXT SUNDAY?????????????????????
> I HAD TO GET PERMISSION TO TALK...LOL..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2605106[/snapback]​*


I thought L.A. and Vegas where supposed to come too? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

for PHX SS RIDER lol :roflmao:
Oh this is how you guys fabricate, w/o a hoist huh :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 14 2005, 02:25 PM
> *for PHX SS RIDER  lol :roflmao:
> Oh this is how you guys fabricate, w/o a hoist huh :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]2605487[/snapback]​*




:0 Damn! any pics of the setup on that beast? :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *for PHX SS RIDER  lol :roflmao:
> Oh this is how you guys fabricate, w/o a hoist huh :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]2605487[/snapback]​*


 :0 Damn, that's some scary shit right there. :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Trudawg! thanks, ain't that the shit and you all thought we were going to do up the MAZDA again huh?

I wonder if we should do our own house calls with that shit?

Trouble where you at?

Cat got your tongue? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T !*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Well, it's seems like the anti cruising bill is coming back again this year and we need to start fighting it now and not wait until the last minute.

So if your interested in the up coming legislative info come to my club meeting this Wed and we will have some info for you. We hope to have the bill numbers but they may not be available by this wed. But if you show up and give me your numbers and let me know your interested then we can start pulling together to help get bills passed and defeated this year.

Meeting 
Wed Jan 19th
7:30
JB's Restaurant
Indian School just west of I-17

Thanks
Billie Jo* 

Just got this email... sooo... thought i would share... :happysad: :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I won't be in AZ for the meeting, but can you tell me if there is any state congressman or senators that I can write to, to voice my opinion?


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2005, 12:52 AM
> *Well, it's seems like the anti cruising bill is coming back again this year...
> 
> Meeting
> ...



:thumbsup: I plan on being there bro.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2005, 01:52 AM
> *Well, it's seems like the anti cruising bill is coming back again this year and we need to start fighting it now and not wait until the last minute.
> 
> So if your interested in the up coming legislative info come to my club meeting this Wed and we will have some info for you.  We hope to have the bill numbers but they may not be available by this wed.  But if you show up and give me your numbers and let me know your interested then we can start pulling together to help get bills passed and defeated this year.
> ...


LADIEZ WILL BE THERE!!!! :angry:


----------



## robin (Dec 23, 2004)

...well, it was 7:30 on my clock... and no babysitter at my spot, sorry I missed it... somebody pm me and we can exchange contact info. Keep me posted.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WELL.................SO WHAT HAPPENED?
N.E. INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea what happened?

....so is it true that you can carry an unconcealed loaded weapon in AZ as long as its visible? :biggrin:


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

SO WUSSAPENING DIS WEEKEND ANYBODY KNOW YET?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

....so is it true that you can carry an unconcealed loaded weapon in AZ as long as its visible? :biggrin: 
[snapback]2625768[/snapback]​[/quote]


yes


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Do a lot folks walk around with side arms?.....lol I think thats cool as hell


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 20 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Do a lot folks walk around with side arms?.....lol I think thats cool as hell
> [snapback]2625966[/snapback]​*



Yup, and we tie our horses to a post outside the saloon. This is the Wild Wild West!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jan 20 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Yup, and we tie our horses to a post outside the saloon.  This is the Wild Wild West!
> [snapback]2627009[/snapback]​*



lol :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Always got to carry a weapon on your ride, have to watch out for those auto theft jockers when cruising around Phx :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

...I'm a gun enthusiest, so ya know Imma stay strapped! I think that is the coolest thing.......to be able to carry your shit in your car loaded


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 21 2005, 07:09 PM
> *...I'm a gun enthusiest, so ya know Imma stay strapped! I think that is the coolest thing.......to be able to carry your shit in your car loaded
> [snapback]2630599[/snapback]​*


Yeah strap em on, just be careful with the gang squad when they pull you over for cruisin' :biggrin: They just may shoot or beat the hell out of you then ask questions. Other than that you should fine. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

What's poppin for this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:dunno: nothing going on?I GUESS HIT SUENO PARK SUNDAY


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Subject: Az Motorist Alert; HB2357, E-Test Exemption Bill Hearing Tue.1-25-05 @ 9:30am

Az Motorist Alert

1-23-05 LEGISLATIVE ALERT: HB2357 



It was just posted on Friday evening that HB2357 will have its 2nd legislative hearing this Tuesday 1-25-05 at 9:30am in the Az House "Rules Committee" at the Az House of Representatives located 1700 West Washington at the Az State Capital in central Phoenix. 



HB2357 (click to view bill) will exempt "Collectable Vehicles" 15-years and older from e-testing in Area 'A' (Phoenix metro) and in Area 'B' (Tucson metro) and it will also exempt all-years of "Motorcycles" in Area 'B' (Tucson metro) only. 



HB2357 was based on a 12-04 Az Department of Environmental Quality (AzDEQ) study that says (on page 21) that the exhaust emissions from CV's (in 'A' & 'B') and M/C's (in 'B' only) are "insignificant" to the air quality of these metro areas. 



Therefore, since these vehicles are not part of the air quality problem, they should be removed from the air quality solution (the e-testing program). It's as simple as that.



Please call and/or e-mail your support of HB2357 to the Az House of Representatives Rules Committee members listed below by 9am Tuesday morning 1-25-05. 



(Please note that these committee member's secretaries keep score of who calls for and against any bill they’re going to hear, so your call and/or e-mail really does count.) 



We must get 5-yes votes from this 9-member committee to pass HB2357.



Az House “Rules Committee” Members:



Chairman,

Rep. Bob Robson, R-20th district

(*Note, Bob voted “YES” on HB2357 in the Hs. Enviro. Cttm. last week. He also runs a Farmers Insurance Agency in Chandler.)

office: 602-926-5549, fax: 602-417-3120, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Vice-Chairman,

Rep. Bob Stump, R-9

office: 602-926-5413, fax: 602-417-3109, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Phil Lopes, D-27 

(*Note, Phil is the House Minority Leader.)

office: 602-926-3278, fax: 602-417-3127, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Linda Lopez, D-29 

(*Note, Linda is the Asst. House Minority Leader.)

office: 602-926-4089, fax: 602-417-3029, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Gary L. Pierce, R-19 

(*Note, Gary is a sponsor of HB2357, and he voted “YES” on HB2357 in the Hs. Enviro. Cttm. last week.)

office: 602-926-3163, fax: 602-417-3119, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Doug Quelland, R-10

office: 602-926-4639 fax: 602-417-3110, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Pete Rios, D-23 

(*Note, Pete is the House Minority Whip.)

office: 602-926-5761, fax: 602-417-3023, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Stephen Tully, R-11 

(*Note, Stephen is the House Majority Leader.)

office: 602-926-5977, fax: 602-417-3111, 

e-mail: [email protected]



Rep. Jerry P. Weiers, R-12 

(*Note, Jerry is the brother of Jim Weiers, Speaker of the House.)

office: 602-926-5894, fax: 602-417-3012, 

e-mail: [email protected]



For the Az House of Representatives Info Desk call: 602-926-4221, or call toll-free: 800-352-8404. 



Visit the Az State Legislatures remodeled website at: http://www.azleg.state.az.us./



Please forward this e-mail alert to as many of Arizona’s vehicle enthusiast’s as you can AND be sure to spread the word about HB2357 to all of your off-line friends and vehicle club members too. 



The time has come to exempt vehicles whose emissions are insignificant to our air-quality problems, and again, for the 2nd week in a row, time is of the essence.



We need everyone spreading the word and contacting these Az State Legislators to make sure HB2357 passes out of its assigned committees. 



Remember: 

“It’s United We Ride/Drive 

& Divided Were Regulated & Tested"



- If you have any questions about this bill call Bill Gilmore at 602-230-7111 or e-mail to: [email protected]. 

P.S. 

* For more Arizona vehicle news and issues that you can't find elsewhere check-out AzMotorNews.com.

* * * *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*those are the email and phone #'s for the 9 committee members voting on this new bill. PLEASE......email these people, and tell them to vote yes on this bill, and tell all your friends to email them too*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Probably hit Sueno Park  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt..........so did anybody email those committee members?




I know I did!

Emission testing on a 15 year old car is BULLSHIT!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 24 2005, 03:30 PM
> *ttt..........so did anybody email those committee members?
> I know I did!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i agreee fuck that


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

*Q-Vo, AZ!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 24 2005, 04:30 PM
> *ttt..........so did anybody email those committee members?
> I know I did!
> 
> ...



FYI.....all committee members present voted in favor of the bill. Now its off to the senate  

HB2530 is the anti cruising bill...........so make sure you write or call your local congressman or senator when it comes up for vote


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ?????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Fun day out at Starlight Park. All I gotta Say is Roosters Linc is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LAST NIGHT AT STARLIGHT WAS TIGHT! IT WAS COOL THAT EVERYONE GOT HOP WITH OUT ANY BULLSHIT!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 31 2005, 02:39 PM
> *LAST NIGHT AT STARLIGHT WAS TIGHT! IT WAS COOL THAT EVERYONE GOT HOP WITH OUT ANY BULLSHIT!
> [snapback]2664666[/snapback]​*


Some shit talkin but that was all in fun. I had a lot of fun!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jan 31 2005, 06:59 PM
> *Some shit talkin but that was all in fun. I had a lot of fun!
> [snapback]2666072[/snapback]​*


Shit talkin? No way........Who?


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

ANY PICS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* T T T !*  :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 2 2005, 01:18 AM
> *ANY PICS?
> [snapback]2672671[/snapback]​*


My boy has some. He has a good one of roosters wheel hanging there in mid air. Man that car came down hard on that rim.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ?


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

WUTTS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea let me know something..............I got a crib by 7th st and bell


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 4 2005, 01:24 PM
> *yea let me know something..............I got a crib by 7th st and bell
> [snapback]2683324[/snapback]​*


WHEN DID YOU GET HERE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 4 2005, 03:00 PM
> *WHEN DID YOU GET HERE
> [snapback]2683565[/snapback]​*



this morning!

I been having some car trouble so I've been riding my bike


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

hey can anyone tell me where I can get my k/o's put on near 7th st and bell?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 5 2005, 07:25 AM
> *hey can anyone tell me where I can get my k/o's put on near 7th st and bell?
> [snapback]2686453[/snapback]​*


What's up Trudawg! Welcome to AZ. Did you get your K/O's on? Too far on the north side for me to give you any good information, but I'm sure if you drove West or South you would've run into some kind of tire shop (llantera).


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 6 2005, 12:25 AM
> *What's up Trudawg!  Welcome to AZ.  Did you get your K/O's on?  Too far on the north side for me to give you any good information, but I'm sure if you drove West or South you would've run into some kind of tire shop (llantera).
> [snapback]2688311[/snapback]​*



wussup dawg!!.......no I didn't get my k/o's on yet. What about near 127th and Thunderbird? My car and wheels are over there. I'll probally end up just puttin em on myself in the drive w/ a stock jack :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Trudawgs gonna be in weather shock real soon


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 6 2005, 12:30 AM
> *wussup dawg!!.......no I didn't get my k/o's on yet. What about near 127th and Thunderbird? My car and wheels are over there. I'll probally end up just puttin em on myself in the drive w/ a stock jack :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2688492[/snapback]​*


welcome 2 AZ trudawg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: 127ave an t-bird is around my n-hood. there a couple shops of grand in da city of surprise/el mo :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 5 2005, 10:25 PM
> *What's up Trudawg!  Welcome to AZ.  Did you get your K/O's on?  Too far on the north side for me to give you any good information, but I'm sure if you drove West or South you would've run into some kind of tire shop (llantera).
> [snapback]2688311[/snapback]​*


wus sup PHX SS :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup!!....and thanks for all the luv! I can't wait to hook up w/ everybody at up-coming events.
Party at my crib daily! 7th st and Bell uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 GET NE PICS FROM LAST WEEKENDS HOP??????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 7 2005, 01:48 PM
> *NE1 GET NE PICS FROM LAST WEEKENDS HOP??????
> [snapback]2692907[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: :nono: it seems no 1 got pics


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Really.... :uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 6 2005, 12:30 AM
> *wussup dawg!!.......no I didn't get my k/o's on yet. What about near 127th and Thunderbird? My car and wheels are over there. I'll probally end up just puttin em on myself in the drive w/ a stock jack :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2688492[/snapback]​*


Tru, like D-Boy said, theres a few shops off of Grand. I usually take mine to Mirage Tire on 120th and Grand. He usually has this big billboard that says TIRES. The shop is yellow with blue lettering. Owners name is Andres, real nice person.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP RIDERZ?
SUNDAY.......FROM 12-6pm. 5th ANNUAL PEACE FEST AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN
SUPPOSE TO HAVE A HOP I WAS TOLD 
1st...$300.00
2nd..$200.00
3rd..$100.00 
"DON'T QUOTE ME ON THIS"


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Wussup....I'm bored as fuck....Is anything going on? uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bring your ass back to michigan we got alot going on..hehe


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Feb 8 2005, 06:08 PM
> *bring your ass back to michigan we got alot going on..hehe
> [snapback]2697916[/snapback]​*



....yea right....aint nothing going on out there but bad weather :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not true i have alot going on


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 8 2005, 09:57 PM
> *not true i have alot going on
> [snapback]2698857[/snapback]​*


I know you do Jim, there's nothing wrong w/ MI.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 8 2005, 04:04 PM
> *WUSSUP RIDERZ?
> SUNDAY.......FROM 12-6pm. 5th ANNUAL PEACE FEST AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN
> SUPPOSE TO HAVE A HOP I WAS TOLD 1st...$300.00
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2005, 12:59 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701630[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP HOMIE, 

WHAT'S THE STATUS ON THE LAC :biggrin: ?!?!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Feb 9 2005, 05:41 PM
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE,
> 
> WHAT'S THE STATUS ON THE LAC :biggrin: ?!?!
> [snapback]2703521[/snapback]​*



:tears: this one?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2005, 06:08 PM
> *:tears: this one?
> [snapback]2703650[/snapback]​*


 :0  :tears: 


The LS in the background looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Feb 9 2005, 06:44 PM
> *:0    :tears:
> The LS in the background looks nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]2703830[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: That's ok homie... Coupe coming this weekend hopefully...  

that LS still has a long way to go before it's show worthy.. but it's fun to cruise on the weekends... 

[attachmentid=104976]


[attachmentid=104982]


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2005, 07:19 PM
> *:biggrin: That's ok homie... Coupe coming this weekend hopefully...
> that LS still has a long way to go before it's show worthy.. but it's fun to cruise on the weekends... [snapback]2703970[/snapback]​*


wow the monte looks hella nice(better that all my 3rides put together :biggrin: )

Good luck on the coupe


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Feb 9 2005, 07:37 PM
> *wow the monte looks hella nice(better that all my 3rides put together :biggrin: )
> 
> Good luck on the coupe
> [snapback]2704061[/snapback]​*




:scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah right homie... ur rides are looking good... but thanks for the compliment...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2005, 07:58 PM
> *:scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah right homie... ur rides are looking good... but thanks for the compliment...
> [snapback]2704188[/snapback]​*


I got buckets :biggrin: 

But the caddy was real nice, I seen it in person that one time


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 7 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Tru, like D-Boy said, theres a few shops off of Grand. I usually take mine to Mirage Tire on 120th and Grand. He usually has this big billboard that says TIRES. The shop is yellow with blue lettering. Owners name is Andres, real nice person.
> [snapback]2694772[/snapback]​*


Shit bro I'm sorry I dissed you at the shop today. I didn't even know it was you. I just looked and saw a dude and a lady. I didn't find out till I asked what you had made. Once again sorry and thanks for the biz Manuel.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

nice LS.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 9 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Shit bro I'm sorry I dissed you at the shop today. I didn't even know it was you. I just looked and saw a dude and a lady.  I didn't find out till I asked what you had made. Once again sorry and thanks for the biz Manuel.
> [snapback]2704827[/snapback]​*


No problem homie. I was gonna say whats up after, but my stomach was calling out for some Eva's. I'll probably be stopping by soon for some more stuff. You guys always hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 9 2005, 11:25 PM
> *nice LS.
> [snapback]2705133[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 10 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Thanks homie...
> [snapback]2708983[/snapback]​*


YOUR SIGNATURE IS ALL THE WAY RIGHT


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 10 2005, 07:09 PM
> *No problem homie. I was gonna say whats up after, but my stomach was calling out for some Eva's. I'll probably be stopping by soon for some more stuff. You guys always hook it up.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708787[/snapback]​*


Anytime Manuel.  I know about that damn Eva's all too well. Man that shit is good.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSSUP AZ SIDERS HOPE THIS RAIN STOPS BY SUNDAY?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 11 2005, 06:05 AM
> *WUSSSUP AZ SIDERS HOPE THIS RAIN STOPS BY SUNDAY?
> [snapback]2711147[/snapback]​*


Yeah the rain sucks. :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CANT EVEN DRIVE MY CAR ILL MESS UP THE UNDER CARRIAGE....LOL :rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

...yea this rain sucks! I just dropped my caddy off at the dealership, and it won't be ready till next week. So either I'll need a ride to south mountain.....or I'll be riding my gixxer


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* T T T ! *


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Had a drunk mishap on Sat. night and srained my ankle really bad so I had to miss yesterday. How was it??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THOUGHT YESTURDAY TURNED OUT GOOD THE WEATHER WAS JUST RIGHT AND EVERYONE WAS OUT...WISH SOMEONE WOULD POST SOME PICS


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

yeah post pics


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: * T T T ! *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ?????????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Feb 17 2005, 02:43 PM
> *WHATS UP AZ?????????
> 
> [snapback]2739168[/snapback]​*


NOT MUCH I GUESS WERE A BUNCH OF NON CAMERA ASS MOFOS
WHO CANT POST PICS...


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 17 2005, 03:56 PM
> *NOT MUCH I GUESS WERE A BUNCH OF NON CAMERA ASS MOFOS
> WHO CANT POST PICS...
> [snapback]2739684[/snapback]​*


Hey homie, if I knew that was goin' on over the weekend I would have taken some fotos for ya......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I got your back :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Just tell your pres. to keep me informed of whats happenin'...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Feb 18 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Hey homie, if I knew that was goin' on over the weekend I would have taken some fotos for ya......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I got your back  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 17 2005, 04:56 PM
> *NOT MUCH I GUESS WERE A BUNCH OF NON CAMERA ASS MOFOS
> WHO CANT POST PICS...
> [snapback]2739684[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....

HUH..............


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup everyone.....I heard something about some hopping going down this weekend at a park??? :dunno: ....any info? Its my birthday this weekend so I'm trying to have some fun :biggrin: 










p.s....stop all that waving and smiley facing ......post something worthwhile....lol :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2005, 12:33 PM
> *wussup everyone.....I heard something about some hopping going down this weekend at a park??? :dunno: ....any info? Its my birthday this weekend so I'm trying to have some fun :biggrin:
> p.s....stop all that waving and smiley facing ......post something worthwhile....lol  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2743527[/snapback]​*


CHICKEN PARK THIS SUNDAY DONT KNOW WUT TIME BUT ILL BE AT SUENO FIRST DRINKIN SOME BEER


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be there with new camera to take all the photos..someone just get me the time and info...i can post same day...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 18 2005, 01:50 PM
> *CHICKEN PARK THIS SUNDAY DONT KNOW WUT TIME BUT ILL BE AT SUENO FIRST DRINKIN SOME BEER
> [snapback]2743639[/snapback]​*



sounds cool, Sunday is my B-day...so I'll be looking for the beer :biggrin: 


.....Johnny....answer your phone man I hit you up a couple of times and it just rang and rang :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS GOING ON AT CHICKEN PARK????

I GUESS DA LADIEZ WILL SEE YOU ALLL AT SUENO.......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

so wussup the hop got canceled or what? looks pretty nice out to me :dunno:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

So where is chicken park? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Feb 20 2005, 04:50 PM
> *So where is chicken park? :dunno:
> [snapback]2752579[/snapback]​*



I heard something like 59th and Bethonaly Holmes


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I heard something like 59th and Bethonaly Holmes
> [snapback]2752589[/snapback]​*


59th and Bethany Home. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Went to Sueno park and it was full of Border Brothers doin burnount in their mustangs and Taurus'. Some lo-los but nothing great.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 20 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Went to Sueno park and it was full of Border Brothers doin burnount in their mustangs and Taurus'.  Some lo-los but nothing great.
> [snapback]2754337[/snapback]​*


ya thats kinda been the scene there for quite some time, we need a new park with less idiots slangin rocks on everyones paint jobs....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Starlight was pretty cool a few weeks ago. The cops didn;t come till everyone started leaving anyway but their really does need to be a new spot.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAN IM TIRED.....IM FALLING A SLEEP AT MY DESK :scrutinize:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 10 2005, 07:09 PM
> *No problem homie. I was gonna say whats up after, but my stomach was calling out for some Eva's. I'll probably be stopping by soon for some more stuff. You guys always hook it up.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708787[/snapback]​*



you gonna be in PHX on march 6th fooliooooooooo? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 22 2005, 02:27 AM
> *you gonna be in PHX on march 6th fooliooooooooo?  :biggrin: :wave:
> [snapback]2759957[/snapback]​*


You know it. :biggrin: You looking for someplace to stay?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Who's clubs showin' on 3/6?

WE are are you? Riderz :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 22 2005, 05:18 AM
> *You know it. :biggrin:  You looking for someplace to stay?
> [snapback]2760068[/snapback]​*



I just found out my job gave me the weekend off, so I should be in PHX on Saturday.

Do you know of a place where I can stay at? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Its going to be, My wife, my son and myself. 

I think my pops is going on Sunday with a few guys from LRM, and LA. :dunno:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 22 2005, 01:02 PM
> *I just found out my job gave me the weekend off, so I should be in PHX on Saturday.
> 
> Do you know of a place where I can stay at?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


If you want to crash at my pad, there's plenty of room. Just let me know.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Im there. 


When you come to Yuma for the Mi Vida show, you got a place to stay too.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

jesus tits this thread has been going for a long time.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

To
The
Tits


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whos hangin tonight?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2005, 12:49 PM
> *whos hangin tonight?
> [snapback]2766259[/snapback]​*


IM ALWAYS HANGIN AND SWANGIN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 23 2005, 05:41 AM
> *jesus tits this thread has been going for a long time.
> [snapback]2764784[/snapback]​*


HOPE U DIDNT READ ALL THE PAGES IF U DID YOUR NUTS
ALL U SEE IS
:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: OR TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 23 2005, 02:18 PM
> *IM ALWAYS HANGIN AND SWANGIN
> [snapback]2766376[/snapback]​*



wussup ....lets meet up at the Transmission shop :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2005, 01:29 PM
> *wussup ....lets meet up at the Transmission shop :dunno:
> [snapback]2766435[/snapback]​*


WHOS ERNIES OR JOES?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 23 2005, 07:59 AM
> *To
> The
> Tits
> [snapback]2765188[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Anythang happenin this weekend?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 23 2005, 02:40 PM
> *WHOS ERNIES OR JOES?
> [snapback]2766496[/snapback]​*



damn...good question!......I think its' Ernies, is he on 46th st?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

43RD AVE R U GOIN WITH PERV CAM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHASSUP TO ALL MY AZ CATS ITS GOING DOWN SUNDAY AROUND NOON- 600 AT CHICKEN PARK ANOTHER PEACE FEST AND YA KNOW BIG M WILL BE OUT REPRESENTING, AND YES I'M COMING BACK OUT TO PLAY, BEEN IN HIDING STIRRING MY SECRET POT!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Feb 23 2005, 02:48 PM
> *WHASSUP TO ALL MY AZ CATS ITS GOING DOWN SUNDAY AROUND NOON- 600 AT CHICKEN PARK ANOTHER PEACE FEST AND YA KNOW BIG M WILL BE OUT REPRESENTING, AND YES I'M COMING BACK OUT TO PLAY, BEEN IN HIDING STIRRING MY SECRET POT!!!!
> [snapback]2766755[/snapback]​*


SMOKAY they let u out of rehab or wutt
r u sure u wern't smokin the pot............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Feb 23 2005, 12:48 PM
> *WHASSUP TO ALL MY AZ CATS ITS GOING DOWN SUNDAY AROUND NOON- 600 AT CHICKEN PARK ANOTHER PEACE FEST AND YA KNOW BIG M WILL BE OUT REPRESENTING, AND YES I'M COMING BACK OUT TO PLAY, BEEN IN HIDING STIRRING MY SECRET POT!!!!
> [snapback]2766755[/snapback]​*


Boy things sure were quiet when you were stirring. What's up! Secrets, secrets, sectrets...........you Majestics boys sure are secretive. :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Off topic but does any one in AZ have any 18's or 19's or 20's for sale? I need em 5x114.3 pattern and small enough to fit on a lowered Acura Legend. Tried my luck in classifieds but i got shitty luck i guess


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 23 2005, 02:01 PM
> *SMOKAY they let u out of rehab or wutt
> r u sure u wern't smokin the pot............
> [snapback]2766799[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 24 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Off topic but does any one in AZ have any 18's or 19's or 20's for sale? I need em 5x114.3 pattern and small enough to fit on a lowered Acura Legend. Tried my luck in classifieds but i got shitty luck i guess
> [snapback]2770932[/snapback]​*



Come to Phoenix Homie there are Rim Shops on every corner around here


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

WAIT..... so where is chicken park, or am i gonna have to look it up... cross streets please.. i feel like i havn't seen a lowrider in a month, and thats a BAD feeling.....


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 24 2005, 10:50 PM
> *WAIT..... so where is chicken park, or am i gonna have to look it up... cross streets please.. i feel like i havn't seen a lowrider in a month, and thats a BAD feeling.....
> [snapback]2774130[/snapback]​*


I THINK ITS ON BETHANY AN 59 AVE


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 25 2005, 08:31 AM
> *I THINK ITS ON BETHANY AN 59 AVE
> [snapback]2775172[/snapback]​*


good looking out! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

on the corner of 59th and bethany is Harry Bonsall Sr park.... is that the same??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

don't know....but I'm sure if your in the vacinity of 59th and B.H you'll definately find it


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I was thinking about hitting up that club at I-17 and Peoria called Blaze I hear they have penny drinks up untill 11pm .....including Hennesse uffin: :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ghetto.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

...yea I heard that....but I guess its worth it to get fucked up first .....then head to CMB


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

RIGHT.....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

OK everyone wash their rides today. This is perfect fuckin weather!!!!!!! Everyone better cruise the streets with this weather.


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 25 2005, 11:09 AM
> *on the corner of 59th and bethany is Harry Bonsall Sr park.... is that the same??
> [snapback]2776237[/snapback]​*


I was wondering the same thing. I showed up last week but didn't get there till around 5pm and nobody was there, guess i got there too late or it was the wrong park. It's the park thats on both sides of the street right?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Feb 26 2005, 02:13 PM
> *I was wondering the same thing. I showed up last week but didn't get there till around 5pm and nobody was there, guess i got there too late or it was the wrong park. It's the park thats on both sides of the street right?
> [snapback]2780539[/snapback]​*


they didn't do it last week after all. It got moved to this weekend.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

great fuckin weather today! I was hangin out in Glendale at Todd's shop .....had a blast! Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what time?


----------



## Jeff_360 (Jun 28, 2002)

ey fred, hit me up and let me know what's up for this afternoon/tonight. maybe we can meet up before we head out.

Late~


----------



## Jeff_360 (Jun 28, 2002)

well I headed out and there was a couple cars that caught my eye but all in all was just cool to see an old friend


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

well ya, i missed it....i'll bet it was pretty fun too... i hope everyone else had fun at the park... i had to go out to fukin Vistancia in west valley and research some propertys...... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

you didn't miss anything, nothing went down at the park, but there was a HOUSE CALL!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_360_@Feb 28 2005, 03:40 AM
> *well I headed out and there was a couple cars that caught my eye but all in all was just cool to see an old friend
> [snapback]2786074[/snapback]​*





:thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

And it was good meeting Trudawg too


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=116627]
PICS I FOUND


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=116630]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=116634]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=116639]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=116641]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Like TROUBLE says...


* TITTIES!*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I STOLE THIS ONE
U
U
A
A


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Mar 3 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I STOLE THIS ONE
> U
> U
> ...



OKAY HANDYMAN


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 7 2005, 09:29 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2822146[/snapback]​*



What the hell no one has nothing to say? The show was one of best shows that I've been to for a real long time. The AZ cars did a great job representing; however the weather sucked Sunday morning.

PEACE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 8 2005, 10:45 PM
> *What the hell no one has nothing to say?  The show was one of best shows that I've been to for a real long time.  The AZ cars did a great job representing; however the weather sucked Sunday morning.
> 
> PEACE!
> [snapback]2826813[/snapback]​*



*TTT!* :biggrin: 












J/K homie... It was a tight ass show.. it was kinda funny sunday morning.. getting there, drying off the cars for a couple mins.. then had to dry them again later on... the rest of the day was beautiful tho... can't believe it got sold out... big ups to all AZ lowriders and clubs representing that day...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: Now that's funny! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have alot of pictures of outside the car show at encanto & cruzing. let me know if you want to see more.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

post'em up


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

it's saying that i cant post anymore i've reached the limit?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i'll get somemore up later


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Mar 11 2005, 01:28 PM
> *i'll get somemore up later
> [snapback]2839275[/snapback]​*



:0Good pictures post the rest homie especially the hoes out their..  :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

isn't there supposed to be hop today...at one of the parks?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AND G-FORCE AUDIO CAR SHOW MARCH 19TH, 2005!!!

PLEASE CALL OR PM ME FOR INFO: *
http://www.gforceaudio.com/img/springjam2005.jpg


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

are you running the bbq jen, if so i want some asada and pollo


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2005, 12:11 PM
> *are you running the bbq jen, if so i want some asada and pollo
> [snapback]2849078[/snapback]​*


*WHAT'S UP RICK!! I'M DOING WHAT I ALWAYS DO.....HELPING OUT MY BROTHER!!! ARE YOU COMING OUT??* *BRING THE FAMILY*!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

no i not going down there just yet but i will be in las vegas and la the first week of april...1-10th, i want to head to az cause i have family there but not sure if i will make it there cause im taking the kids to disneyland and seaworld first


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2005, 12:48 PM
> *no i not going down there just yet but i will be in las vegas and la the first week of april...1-10th, i want to head to az cause i have family there but not sure if i will make it there cause im taking the kids to disneyland and seaworld first
> [snapback]2849155[/snapback]​*


That's cool. I'm doing the whole Disney/Sea World thing with my son in April too. Take care of the family and talk to you soon!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What up Jen... :wave: 


DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS AN OUTDOOR GUN RANGE......OR A NICE DESERT LOCATION TO BUSS OFF A FEW ROUNDS?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2005, 01:42 PM
> *What up Jen... :wave:
> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS AN OUTDOOR GUN RANGE......OR A NICE DESERT LOCATION TO BUSS OFF A FEW ROUNDS?
> [snapback]2854321[/snapback]​*


What's up Ryan!  
Are you coming out this weekend?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2005, 01:42 PM
> *What up Jen... :wave:
> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS AN OUTDOOR GUN RANGE......OR A NICE DESERT LOCATION TO BUSS OFF A FEW ROUNDS?
> [snapback]2854321[/snapback]​*


43rd ave and Thomas is where most peopel do their target practice. The only outdoor gunrange I know of is the Ben Avery Range. i think thats what it's called. I think it's on Happy Valley road and like between 83rd and 51st Avenues. You'll see it. So yeah way out north. Just find a mountaina dn shoot the side of it. That always works. HAHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2005, 07:42 PM
> *What up Jen... :wave:
> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS AN OUTDOOR GUN RANGE......OR A NICE DESERT LOCATION TO BUSS OFF A FEW ROUNDS?
> [snapback]2854321[/snapback]​*



Just go up I-17 and ben avery shooting range is I think at the carefree highway exit, there is a sign on the freeway for it.


----------



## az-smilie (Nov 24, 2003)

West of the Valley, exit Miller road(where the Love's truck stop is), go north. You can ride bikes out there too.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2005, 01:42 PM
> *What up Jen... :wave:
> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS AN OUTDOOR GUN RANGE......OR A NICE DESERT LOCATION TO BUSS OFF A FEW ROUNDS?
> [snapback]2854321[/snapback]​*


If you need target practice, I can recommend someone... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

lol jen!! 

anything going down this weekend?? if not i am gonna head to the pavillions for the cruise there, hope to see some of yall there!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 18 2005, 10:52 AM
> *lol jen!!
> 
> anything going down this weekend?? if not i am gonna head to the pavillions for the cruise there, hope to see some of yall there!!
> [snapback]2868531[/snapback]​*


READ PAGE 105 SECOND TO LAST POST


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS AND G-FORCE AUDIO CAR SHOW MARCH 19TH, 2005!!!

PLEASE CALL OR PM ME FOR INFO: 
http://www.gforceaudio.com/img/springjam2005.jpg 

Hope to see everybody there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually, I meant to say, call Jen if you need more info on the show. Her number is posted above.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok, so maybe it's not posted above - PM HER FOR INFO. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 18 2005, 09:52 AM
> *lol jen!!
> 
> anything going down this weekend?? if not i am gonna head to the pavillions for the cruise there, hope to see some of yall there!!
> [snapback]2868531[/snapback]​*


SORRY....I ACTUALLY HAD TO DO SOME WORK FOR A CHANGE.....IF YOU DO NEED ANY ADDITIONAL INFO PM ME OR CALL THE SHOPS
STREET LIFE 623-931-9828
G-FORCE AUDIO 623-915-0145
I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S GOING TO BE THE HOT SPOT OF THE WEEKEND!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BY THE WAY.....THANK YOU, GLENDALE GIRL AND TROUBLE!! 

TRINA, I'M FINALLY DONE WITH REVIEWS, WHAT'S UP TODAY?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Street Life Hydraulics PHX



HEY!!! I'll try and be there... no promises... I need to take pics of the shop, etc... so that I can build it a page on my web page that I am going to begin designing pretty soon.

Nacho


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, Jen. You're actually working today?? What's up with that. Not much up today....hopefully it doesn't rain tomorrow for the show!! That would suck. What's up with you girl.....meet any cuties on here today? :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Hey, Jen.  You're actually working today?? What's up with that.  Not much up today....hopefully it doesn't rain tomorrow for the show!!  That would suck.  What's up with you girl.....meet any cuties on here today?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868951[/snapback]​*




HEY!!! How about you girls help me find a gf in Phoenix since the guys can't help me LOL hahaha... 





*Phoenix Riderz... WAZAH CAO, QUE BOLA ASERE A TUTTI!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

you to huh nacho!! lol hard to find a good woman


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 11:11 AM
> *HEY!!! How about you girls help me find a gf in Phoenix since the guys can't help me LOL hahaha...
> *Phoenix Riderz... WAZAH CAO, QUE BOLA ASERE A TUTTI!!!
> [snapback]2868964[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP NACHO...DAMN YOU WANT A GIRLFRIEND??? ARE YOU PLANNING ON TELLING YOUR WIFE? WHAT KIND OF WOMAN ARE YOU LOOKING FOR, I MIGHT KNOW A COUPLE....

HEY GLENDALE GIRL.....ARE YOU SINGLE THIS WEEK?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 18 2005, 11:12 AM
> *you to huh nacho!! lol  hard to find a good woman
> [snapback]2868972[/snapback]​*



very true... lol

I need one that will travel with me though... I needed someone to go up to Northern Cali with me...  I'm taking a solo drive in a few hours... hehehe

Hey.... traveling alone has its ups and downs... It would just be nice to have a gf and her traveling with me at times LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

YEP, I SURE AM SINGLE....THIS WEEK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 11:17 AM
> *WHAT'S UP NACHO...DAMN YOU WANT A GIRLFRIEND???  ARE YOU PLANNING ON TELLING YOUR WIFE? WHAT KIND OF WOMAN ARE YOU LOOKING FOR, I MIGHT KNOW A COUPLE....
> 
> HEY GLENDALE GIRL.....ARE YOU SINGLE THIS WEEK?
> [snapback]2868986[/snapback]​*



I am not married LOL hahaha... 

I'm 26 years old, i'll get married when i'm, uhmm.... 30 or something... that's why I need to look for a gf LOL :biggrin: 

or get one of the mail order brides like my friend in miami did hahahaa j.k. about that one LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 18 2005, 11:12 AM
> *you to huh nacho!! lol  hard to find a good woman
> [snapback]2868972[/snapback]​*


YOU GUYS ARE JUST NOT LOOKING IN THE RIGHT SPOTS. OK, WHAT ARE YOU LOOKIN FOR IN A WOMAN?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 11:21 AM
> *I am not married LOL hahaha...
> 
> I'm 26 years old, i'll get married when i'm, uhmm.... 30 or something... that's why I need to look for a gf LOL  :biggrin:
> ...


HERE'S SOME ADVICE I GAVE MY BROTHER, LOOK FOR A WOMAN A LITTLE BIT OLDER THAN YOURSELF. THEY ARE DONE WITH HIGH SCHOOL DRAMA GAMES, SHOULD BE ESTABLISHED, DECENT JOB AND KNOWS WHAT THEY WANT OUT OF LIFE. YOU DONT WANT A GIRLFRIEND....YOU NEED A PARTNER. DO YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYING?? PLUS....YOU NEVER WANT SOMEONE WHO CANT BRING AS MUCH TO THE TABLE AS YOU CAN. THAT'S MY OPINION.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

GOOD ADVICE, JEN. :biggrin: I think the same goes for the girls too.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 11:25 AM
> *HERE'S SOME ADVICE I GAVE MY BROTHER, LOOK FOR A WOMAN A LITTLE BIT OLDER THAN YOURSELF.  THEY ARE DONE WITH HIGH SCHOOL DRAMA GAMES, SHOULD BE ESTABLISHED, DECENT JOB AND KNOWS WHAT THEY WANT OUT OF LIFE.  YOU DONT WANT A GIRLFRIEND....YOU NEED A PARTNER.  DO YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYING??  PLUS....YOU NEVER WANT SOMEONE WHO CANT BRING AS MUCH TO THE TABLE AS YOU CAN.  THAT'S MY OPINION.
> [snapback]2869016[/snapback]​*



I have a double bachelors, work in an elementary school teaching english and math, own One Stop Customs, travel there is no tomorrow, learn different languages at the same time, read a lot, learn a lot, have to many hobbies to list, I play the piano, guitar, and latin percussions, etc... so, really, finding a girl that can't bring to the table what I bring, VERY IMPOSSIBLE!!! lol oh, and i'm 26 years old... 

Really, as long as the girl has her head on her shoulders, knowledgeable, non-ignorant, non-hood, i'd be happy... 

Finding a person that can bring to the table what I can bring... I don't think I can ever find her... I've done to many things in my short 26 years...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 11:27 AM
> *GOOD ADVICE, JEN.  :biggrin:  I think the same goes for the girls too.
> [snapback]2869026[/snapback]​*


I DEFINITELY AGREE TRINA. IT'S GOES FOR EITHER GENDER. 
I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I LEARNED THE HARD WAY!!!  
I KNOW YOU DID TOO!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

JEN WE'VE KNOWN EACH OTHER FOR 10 YEARS, YOU KNOW BETTER THAN ANYBODY THAT I'VE LEARNED THE HARD WAY. 
Nacho, you will probably not find a woman who is your age that has accomplished all the things that you have, that is why you need a woman who is over 30, good job and stable. I just don't think you will find someone like that in their 20's.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 11:29 AM
> *I have a double bachelors, work in an elementary school teaching english and math, own One Stop Customs, travel there is no tomorrow, learn different languages at the same time, read a lot, learn a lot, have to many hobbies to list, I play the piano, guitar, and latin percussions, etc... so, really, finding a girl that can't bring to the table what I bring, VERY IMPOSSIBLE!!! lol oh, and i'm 26 years old...
> 
> Really, as long as the girl has her head on her shoulders, knowledgeable, non-ignorant, non-hood, i'd be happy...
> ...


JUST BECAUSE A WOMAN CAN'T MIRROR WHAT YOU BRING DOESNT MAKE THAT A BAD THING....SHE HAS TO BRING HER OWN KNOWLEDGE, HER OWN STRENGTHS, HER OWN DREAMS, HER OWN CAR.....DOES THAT MAKE SENSE?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Agree with Glendale and Jen, however, a girl in her 30's wouldn't work... trust me... LOL 

My theory with girls being older than guys:
Girls age quicker than us guys, thus are more mature.
1. They have PMS
2. They have child birth
3. Hormonal change
4. Menopause

So, if the girl was over her 30's MY GAWD!!! that would be crazy... bc if I married; then lets say I was 50, she'd be 60 and with all type of pains and problems I wouldn't understand LOL


So, I prefer me being the old one, that way once I have problems, I die and she has fun, and I don't see LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

The one thing you are forgetting Nacho is that girls in their 30's have a lot more exerience and will rock your world a lot more than some 20 year old can!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 12:44 PM
> *The one thing you are forgetting Nacho is that girls in their 30's have a lot more exerience and will rock your world a lot more than some 20 year old can!!!
> [snapback]2869469[/snapback]​*



ackhem, where do I find you? hahahaha :biggrin: 


very true... PROVEN!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

I KNOW IT'S PROVEN. I'M THE PROOF!! I'm Jennifer's friend, Trina, look me up if you go to the show at Todd's. Should be fun!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 12:47 PM
> *I KNOW IT'S PROVEN.  I'M THE PROOF!! I'm Jennifer's friend, Trina, look me up if you go to the show at Todd's.  Should be fun!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869478[/snapback]​*



lol ahhh... well, if I would had known you before today, I would had invited you to go up north with me LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

WELL, THEN THAT'S TOO BAD I DIDN'T KNOW YOU BEFORE TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 12:55 PM
> *WELL, THEN THAT'S TOO BAD I DIDN'T KNOW YOU BEFORE TODAY.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869528[/snapback]​*



well at least you'll no me the day after today lol hahaha


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

YEP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 12:57 PM
> *YEP!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869548[/snapback]​*




oh caka, its raining


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's really clowdy here. It should be raining soon.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

i'll bring some hot chocolate to you right now... lol


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

YES, PLEASE DO!!!! THAT WOULD BE GREAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 01:13 PM
> *YES, PLEASE DO!!!! THAT WOULD BE GREAT.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869588[/snapback]​*



damn, that sentence just turned me on a for some reason hahahaha...





TORO!!! I See you hiding... lol


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

How fast can you get here to bring me some hot chocolate. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 01:18 PM
> *How fast can you get here to bring me some hot chocolate.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869609[/snapback]​*



thats messed up, you didn't even say, how fast can you get here to warm me up, or for us to meet... you said, HOT CHOCOLATE!!! 


hahaha

hmm... I have a cacao color on my skin, so, I can be chocolate :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

SORRY ABOUT THAT!!!! Is this better. HOW FAST CAN YOU GET HERE TO WARM ME UP, I'M SOOO COLD TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 01:22 PM
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT!!!! Is this better.  HOW FAST CAN YOU GET HERE TO WARM ME UP, I'M SOOO COLD TODAY!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869626[/snapback]​*




ROAR!!! hahahhaa too funny... uhm... fedex express? usps next day air... driving, 6 hours... email asap... LOL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

When did this turn into meet your mate? 

Dang.

See you all this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 18 2005, 01:25 PM
> *When did this turn into meet your mate?
> 
> Dang.
> ...




since you ****** don't help me find a gf hahaha... 


I can't make it to the meeting again, so you start the meeting without me... tell everyone, I nacho, the president of PHX Riders, cannot make it, due to me going to N. Cali LOL... 
PHOENIX RIDER CAR CLUB NIEAGUH!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 12:29 PM
> *I have a double bachelors, work in an elementary school teaching english and math, own One Stop Customs, travel there is no tomorrow, learn different languages at the same time, read a lot, learn a lot, have to many hobbies to list, I play the piano, guitar, and latin percussions, etc... so, really, finding a girl that can't bring to the table what I bring, VERY IMPOSSIBLE!!! lol oh, and i'm 26 years old...
> 
> Really, as long as the girl has her head on her shoulders, knowledgeable, non-ignorant, non-hood, i'd be happy...
> ...


damn you got a lot more going than I do...I know how to open up a can of Raviolos and I learned NOT to heat it up in the can in the microwave... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 18 2005, 01:25 PM
> *When did this turn into meet your mate?
> 
> Dang.
> ...


DONT BE HATING....LET THEM HAVE THEIR LOVE CONNECTION MOMENT......BE BACK IN TWO AND TWO!!! LOL!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY JEN!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? IT'S GETTING KINDA INTERESTING IN HERE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 02:14 PM
> *damn, that sentence just turned me on a for some reason hahahaha...
> TORO!!! I See you hiding... lol
> [snapback]2869597[/snapback]​*


hehehe..me hiding...not hiding...too big to hide...heheheh......not like I can hide behind a street lamp....or little tree...or VW....hehehehe


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and why didn't I get to meet any of you when I was in Phoenix a few weeks ago?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 01:28 PM
> *HEY JEN!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? IT'S GETTING KINDA INTERESTING IN HERE.
> [snapback]2869666[/snapback]​*


NAIL APPOINTMENT. I GUESS PRETTY LAY IT LOW WILL START CHARGING YOU AND NACHO $3.99 A MINUTE. HA HA!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 01:30 PM
> *and why didn't I get to meet any of you when I was in Phoenix a few weeks ago?
> [snapback]2869675[/snapback]​*


YOU MUST NOT HAVE BEEN WERE THE COOL KIDS HANG OUT!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 12:26 PM
> *since you ****** don't help me find a gf hahaha...
> I can't make it to the meeting again, so you start the meeting without me... tell everyone, I nacho, the president of PHX Riders, cannot make it, due to me going to N. Cali LOL...
> PHOENIX RIDER CAR CLUB NIEAGUH!!!
> [snapback]2869647[/snapback]​*


I'll let everybody know, that you Nacho, will not make it.
We, the Phoenix Riderz, will be at Todd's Tommorrow to have some fun and drink lots of beer if permitted.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 02:32 PM
> *YOU MUST NOT HAVE BEEN WERE THE COOL KIDS HANG OUT!
> [snapback]2869685[/snapback]​*


hehehehe..I was the cool kid hanging out..........I was with UCE all weekend...and I was running around taking pics all day on sunday...mostly in the building....I posted up the pics on here


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 18 2005, 01:32 PM
> *I'll let everybody know, that you Nacho, will not make it.
> We, the Phoenix Riderz, will be at Todd's Tommorrow to have some fun and drink lots of beer if permitted.
> [snapback]2869686[/snapback]​*


YES IT IS PERMITTED! AND YES LOTS OF GREAT FOOD THAT DONNA AND I ARE COOKING.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 02:11 PM
> *i'll bring some hot chocolate to you right now... lol
> [snapback]2869581[/snapback]​*


LOOKS LIKE U FOUND A GIRLFRIEND IN PHX


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=163235


here are the pics Jen


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 01:31 PM
> *NAIL APPOINTMENT.  I GUESS PRETTY LAY IT LOW WILL START CHARGING YOU AND NACHO $3.99 A MINUTE.  HA HA!
> [snapback]2869681[/snapback]​*




hey hey hey... now, just bc you have wet nails doesn't mean you can charge is $3.99 a minute hahaha...

hmmm, glendalegirl... interesting? HMMMM... :biggrin: <~~~~~ big smile interesting... LOL hahaha


torito, a VW!!! DAMN BRO... if you are bigger than when you came to my house, i'm taking your ass jogging with me tomorrow morning...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Mar 18 2005, 01:34 PM
> *LOOKS LIKE U FOUND A GIRLFRIEND IN PHX
> [snapback]2869696[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: stay out of trouble trouble... 

I miss you guys hahaha... 


tell tim and the rest of the cholos I said WAZAH!!!! LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

hmmmmm......Nacho...........very interesting.............I'm still waiting for my hot chocolate!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

here is the hot chocolate for you and I :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 01:36 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=163235
> here are the pics Jen
> [snapback]2869703[/snapback]​*


THANKS BUT NEXT TIME YOU SEND ME SOME PICS OF CARS, THEY BETTER HAVE FINE DUDES NEXT TO THEM! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

brb everyone, have to go shave my hair hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 02:38 PM
> *hmmmmm......Nacho...........very interesting.............I'm still waiting for my hot chocolate!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869714[/snapback]​*


IM IN TOWN AND HAVE SOME HOT CHOCOLATE :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 01:43 PM
> *THANKS BUT NEXT TIME YOU SEND ME SOME PICS OF CARS, THEY BETTER HAVE FINE DUDES NEXT TO THEM!  LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869738[/snapback]​*



I told him to take some pics of me with the cars... but he said, no your a guy not a girl...


there toro, you sexist person you... you can make more money making calenders of me with cars than girls with cars hahahaha 

ackhem, calenders are only for girls to buy... LOL


let me know, I'll get my leopard g-string hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Mar 18 2005, 01:44 PM
> *IM IN TOWN AND HAVE SOME HOT CHOCOLATE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869742[/snapback]​*



you suck hahahaha

YOU ARE OFFICIALLY FINED!!!

$100 on our next meeting!!! LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 01:45 PM
> *I told him to take some pics of me with the cars... but he said, no your a guy not a girl...
> there toro, you sexist person you... you can make more money making calenders of me with cars than girls with cars hahahaha
> 
> ...


MAKE SURE YOU WEAR IT BACKWARDS!! HA HA! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Mar 18 2005, 02:44 PM
> *IM IN TOWN AND HAVE SOME HOT CHOCOLATE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869742[/snapback]​*




:nono: :nono: :nono:




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:




:wave: 


getting into trouble already huh,,,,,,,
weekend havent even started,,,



jk...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OK, HAVE TO GO FOR A MINUTE...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 01:46 PM
> *MAKE SURE YOU WEAR IT BACKWARDS!!  HA HA!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869758[/snapback]​*



hahahaha


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

> I'll let everybody know, that you Nacho, will not make it.
> We, the Phoenix Riderz, will be at Todd's Tommorrow to have some fun and drink lots of beer if permitted.
> [snapback]2869686[/snapback]​[/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> > I'll let everybody know, that you Nacho, will not make it.
> > We, the Phoenix Riderz, will be at Todd's Tommorrow to have some fun and drink lots of beer if permitted.
> > [snapback]2869686[/snapback]​[/quot
> > MEEE TOOO !!!! N SOFIA........DEEEEELOOOOO IN THE HOUSE!
> ...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 01:46 PM
> *MAKE SURE YOU WEAR IT BACKWARDS!!  HA HA!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869758[/snapback]​*


Jen, when you get that picture, I wanna see it too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> > I'll let everybody know, that you Nacho, will not make it.
> > We, the Phoenix Riderz, will be at Todd's Tommorrow to have some fun and drink lots of beer if permitted.
> > [snapback]2869686[/snapback]​[/quot
> > MEEE TOOO !!!! N SOFIA........DEEEEELOOOOO IN THE HOUSE!
> ...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Mar 18 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Jen, when you get that picture, I wanna see it too!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869790[/snapback]​*



of the car I hope hahaha


:biggrin: 



hmmm...

leopard g-string
zebra g-string
elephant nose undies
or...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> > I'll let everybody know, that you Nacho, will not make it.
> > We, the Phoenix Riderz, will be at Todd's Tommorrow to have some fun and drink lots of beer if permitted.
> > [snapback]2869686[/snapback]​[/quot
> > MEEE TOOO !!!! N SOFIA........DEEEEELOOOOO IN THE HOUSE!
> ...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

i'm gone for now, gotta go cut my hair... too long...  lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 18 2005, 02:43 PM
> *THANKS BUT NEXT TIME YOU SEND ME SOME PICS OF CARS, THEY BETTER HAVE FINE DUDES NEXT TO THEM!  LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869738[/snapback]​*


ok..I'll try this weekend........and no Nacho not you and no leopard g string...hehehe..........


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 01:58 PM
> *ok..I'll try this weekend........and no Nacho not you and no leopard g string...hehehe..........
> [snapback]2869803[/snapback]​*



fuck it... i'm not going to cut my hair, i'm going to make my luggage and go to sleep, i'll be on the fwy in 6 hours bro...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 03:01 PM
> *fuck it... i'm not going to cut my hair, i'm going to make my luggage and go to sleep, i'll be on the fwy in 6 hours bro...
> [snapback]2869818[/snapback]​*


you leaving at 7???? you got my house number and address right....better print out a map to get here....and about what time.....1 or 2 am????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 03:01 PM
> *fuck it... i'm not going to cut my hair, i'm going to make my luggage and go to sleep, i'll be on the fwy in 6 hours bro...
> [snapback]2869818[/snapback]​*


SO RU GOIN NORTH OR SOUTH TO BRING HOT CHOCOLATE
4 YOUR GIRL


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 02:56 PM
> *lets go get some..I got the flu coming back from the Phoenix show.....I need a beer about now
> [snapback]2869798[/snapback]​*




THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: 
IM CLOSE TO A WEEK BEHIND ON MY BEER QUOTA HA HA .....
DONT GET OUT OF WORK TIL 3P ......THOUGH  

IT STARTS AT 3:01 HA HA SEE YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 02:03 PM
> *you leaving at 7???? you got my house number and address right....better print out a map to get here....and about what time.....1 or 2 am????
> [snapback]2869824[/snapback]​*



i'm suppose to get the car at 6 p.m.

i'll be there at 5:30 p.m. to get the car, come back, load some coils, the luggage, and on the fwy towards you... 


No trouble, i'm going to Salinas with Torito, he invited me over, so imma go visit him


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 03:06 PM
> *i'm suppose to get the car at 6 p.m.
> 
> i'll be there at 5:30 p.m. to get the car, come back, load some coils, the luggage, and on the fwy towards you...
> ...


thats me you fool....hehehehee.........and remember..no talk about girls..the wifey will be home.....  it's all about business this weekend.....remember...hehehe


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 02:20 PM
> *thats me you fool....hehehehee.........and remember..no talk about girls..the wifey will be home.....   it's all about business this weekend.....remember...hehehe
> [snapback]2869886[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: ackhem, business trip... yes, sorry sir... LOL hahaha



HEY!!! I thought we were going to get her an hotel package so that she can sleep over there? LOL hahahhaa


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

p.,s. I need three post cards bro... buy me three of em and I will pay you when i get there... 

choose anything related to northern cali... lol :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin: 

C U AZ,,,,,,,IM OUT OF HERE,,,ITS BUUUURRRR TIME FOR ME,,,,,

SEE ALLL U LADIEZ TONITE.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 03:28 PM
> *:biggrin: ackhem, business trip... yes, sorry sir... LOL hahaha
> HEY!!! I thought we were going to get her an hotel package so that she can sleep over there? LOL hahahhaa
> [snapback]2869909[/snapback]​*


THIS TOPIC IS AZ SIDE AND YOU BOTH AINT FROM AZ SUCKA....LOL
J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Mar 18 2005, 02:31 PM
> *THIS TOPIC IS AZ SIDE AND YOU BOTH AINT FROM AZ SUCKA....LOL
> J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2869918[/snapback]​*




uh huh, Imma buy a house in az watch... they're only 60g's or w/e for a two story, 4 bedroom on the super outskirts of phoenix hahahaha :biggrin: 

Welcome to Rattle Snake City, where if you don't get killed by a *******, you get killed my a rattle snake, or a poison roach... 

:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Mar 18 2005, 02:30 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> C U AZ,,,,,,,IM OUT OF HERE,,,ITS BUUUURRRR TIME FOR ME,,,,,
> ...



C YA TONIGHT, LISA!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-LO GET LO (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Mar 18 2005, 03:30 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> C U AZ,,,,,,,IM OUT OF HERE,,,ITS BUUUURRRR TIME FOR ME,,,,,
> ...




NO CROWN FOR ME THOUGH......N IM NOT GETTING MY FEET WET...EVER AGAIN!!!!...HAHA ( YOU KNOW THIS ONE LT1) LUV DEEEEEEELOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-LO GET LO_@Mar 18 2005, 03:44 PM
> *NO CROWN FOR ME THOUGH......N  IM NOT GETTING MY FEET WET...EVER AGAIN!!!!...HAHA ( YOU KNOW THIS ONE LT1) LUV DEEEEEEELOOOOO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869955[/snapback]​*




  

LUV U 2 GIRL,,,,

HIT ME UP LATER LATER,,

IM OUT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUT HAPPEN EVERYONE WAS TALKIN EARLIER 
NACHO MUST OF WENT TO SLEEP
[attachmentid=128360]


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Mar 18 2005, 04:03 PM
> *WUT HAPPEN EVERYONE WAS TALKIN EARLIER
> NACHO MUST OF WENT TO SLEEP
> [attachmentid=128360]
> [snapback]2870256[/snapback]​*



I woke up now... shit 2 hours of sleep isn't bad homie... that should be enough to keep me awake on the drive hehehe... I have to sing to myself for 5 -6 hours of driving time  yeah, sowwy for me  LOL hahaha...


ARRIVIDERCI A TUTTI MIO AMICOS E AMICA!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

good luck nacho, 6 hour drive, what a blast!! lol

well, i spent about 3 hours driving around the valley in my caddy today!!
hope it doesnt rain tomorrow, looking forward to the show


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 18 2005, 04:53 PM
> *good luck nacho, 6 hour drive, what a blast!! lol
> 
> well, i spent about 3 hours driving around the valley in my caddy today!!
> ...



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WOW...YOU FUCKERS REALLY NEED TO GET A ROOM! :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 18 2005, 06:01 PM
> *WOW...YOU FUCKERS REALLY NEED TO GET A ROOM! :uh:  :happysad:
> [snapback]2870753[/snapback]​*



we will, sheesh... j.k. hahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Is the Hop going down on Sat. or Sun. someone PM me some info uffin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

lol, trudawg you gonna be that room too!! lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

So what happened? Is the hop still going on?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Clean Lacs


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats all the Pics i got my Cam ran out of Bats


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

is that yellow lac....an arizona ride?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nice rides!!! wish i could have made it.


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 20 2005, 11:31 AM
> *:biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2876593[/snapback]​*


Holy Fuck :0 :0 :0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 20 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Thats all the Pics i got my Cam ran out of Bats
> [snapback]2876609[/snapback]​*


is that the same car as this....


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Mar 20 2005, 12:24 PM
> *is that the same car as this....
> [snapback]2876839[/snapback]​*


same one


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anything happening today??


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 20 2005, 01:31 PM
> *same one
> [snapback]2877002[/snapback]​*


who did the paint????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

little bit too yellow for my taste, buy looks like alot of hardwork into it!




WHERE THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE HANG OUT AT ....IN THE METRO PHOENIX AREA??????

...seems like all the lolo's stay in the garage!...and I thought there was no lowrider unity in Detroit


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 20 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Thats all the Pics i got my Cam ran out of Bats
> [snapback]2876609[/snapback]​*


better than nothing :biggrin: good pic's bro


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 20 2005, 11:50 AM
> *is that yellow lac....an arizona ride?
> [snapback]2876679[/snapback]​*


Yeah its my ride...i'm in AZ.....and i agree is a bit too yellow for me also,and i'm the owner.....still working on it,i need to do the interior,just brought it out to support my fellow club member on his show


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 21 2005, 08:59 AM
> *Yeah its my ride...i'm in AZ.....and i agree is a bit too yellow for me also,and i'm the owner.....still working on it,i need to do the interior,just brought it out to support my fellow club member on his show
> [snapback]2880772[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP RAY! THINGS GOT A LITTLE HECTIC ON SATURDAY (AFTER THE INCIDENT) BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SUPPORTING TODD AND GABE (GFORCE AUDIO GUY) AND HELPING OUT. OVERALL, I THINK IT WENT GOOD AND EVERYONE SEEMED TO ENJOY THEMSELVES. THANKS AGAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT'S UP RICK, I SEE YOU CREEPING AROUND.....


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

yep im here, give me some details on what happened this weekend, i was cought up in the shop all weekend helping my homie do a disc brak axle conversion w/ ladder bars and bags on his k5 blazer


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 21 2005, 09:40 AM
> *yep im here, give me some details on what happened this weekend, i was cought up in the shop all weekend helping my homie do a disc brak axle conversion w/ ladder bars and bags on his k5 blazer
> [snapback]2880929[/snapback]​*


EVERYTHING WENT PRETTY GOOD, THERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE HOP ON HERE SOMEWHERE. TRUUCHA WAS FILMING SO I'M SURE HE'LL POST SOME SOON. IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD TURNOUT FOR A FIRST TIME THING. WE ALL WORKED REALLY HARD GETTING IT TOGETHER. NOW IT'S TIME TO TAKE A VACATION!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

girl i want details, like who was talking shit and who served who, ect ect, i know you know and seen it all


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 21 2005, 09:48 AM
> *girl i want details, like who was talking shit and who served who, ect ect, i know you know and seen it all
> [snapback]2880985[/snapback]​*


I'M NOT BROADCASTING ALL THE DRAMA, I'LL PM YOU WITH THOSE DETAILS. ACTUALLY I DO KNOW THAT PHOENIX RIDERZ GOT THE BIG TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS, AND I THINK TROUBLE WON SOME MONEY ON THE HOP AND THE GREEN CUTLAS DID PRETTY GOOD TOO. I'M NOT SURE OF EVERYONE WHO WON A TROPHY OR MONEY FOR THE HOP. I WAS A LITTLE BUSY, SO I COULDNT BE UP IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERYTHING ALL THE TIME. IT WAS A GOOD TIME. 

DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE MORE INFO ON WHO WON TROPHY'S OR THE HOP $$??


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

sounds like a good turn out, where was b-reazy at ? i heard he's been m.i.a. for awhile


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 21 2005, 10:32 AM
> *sounds like a good turn out, where was b-reazy at ? i heard he's been m.i.a.  for awhile
> [snapback]2881202[/snapback]​*


HE CAME BY FOR LITERALLY LIKE 2 MINUTES. 

COME ON B-RAD JUST CUZ YOU GOT A NEW WOMAN, DONT MEAN YOU CANT COME HANG OUT WITH US ANYMORE.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2005, 09:33 AM
> *WHAT'S UP RAY!  THINGS GOT A LITTLE HECTIC ON SATURDAY (AFTER THE INCIDENT) BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SUPPORTING TODD AND GABE (GFORCE AUDIO GUY) AND HELPING OUT.  OVERALL, I THINK IT WENT GOOD AND EVERYONE SEEMED TO ENJOY THEMSELVES.  THANKS AGAIN!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2880896[/snapback]​*


HEY YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR YOUR BROTHER...AND IT WASN'T THAT HECTIC :biggrin: ....AND TELL YOUR SISTER(MIKE TYSON)(JOKE) :biggrin: I SAID WHATS UP.......OVERALL IT WAS FUN!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2005, 09:58 AM
> *I'M NOT BROADCASTING ALL THE DRAMA, I'LL PM YOU WITH THOSE DETAILS.  ACTUALLY I DO KNOW THAT PHOENIX RIDERZ GOT THE BIG TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS, AND I THINK TROUBLE WON SOME MONEY ON THE HOP AND THE GREEN CUTLAS DID PRETTY GOOD TOO.  I'M NOT SURE OF EVERYONE  WHO WON A TROPHY OR MONEY FOR THE HOP.  I WAS A LITTLE BUSY, SO I COULDNT BE UP IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERYTHING ALL THE TIME.  IT WAS A GOOD TIME.
> 
> DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE MORE INFO ON WHO WON TROPHY'S OR THE HOP $$??
> [snapback]2881055[/snapback]​*


YEAH! TOO BUSY ON BEER PIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 21 2005, 11:23 AM
> *HEY YOU KNOW I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR YOUR BROTHER...AND IT WASN'T THAT HECTIC :biggrin: ....AND TELL YOUR SISTER(MIKE TYSON)(JOKE) :biggrin:  I SAID WHATS UP.......OVERALL IT WAS FUN!!
> [snapback]2881395[/snapback]​*


TYSON'S DOING GOOD BY THE WAY.....CAN'T SAY TOO MUCH FOR THE OTHER ONE. SHE MIGHT NEED SOME PLASTIC SURGERY.. HA HA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2005, 11:26 AM
> *TYSON'S DOING GOOD BY THE WAY.....CAN'T SAY TOO MUCH FOR THE OTHER ONE.  SHE MIGHT NEED SOME PLASTIC SURGERY..  HA HA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2881419[/snapback]​*



HA HA HA HA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 21 2005, 11:25 AM
> *YEAH! TOO BUSY ON BEER PIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2881409[/snapback]​*


I WAS TAKING A SMOKE/BEER BREAK!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2005, 11:26 AM
> *TYSON'S DOING GOOD BY THE WAY.....CAN'T SAY TOO MUCH FOR THE OTHER ONE.  SHE MIGHT NEED SOME PLASTIC SURGERY..  HA HA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2881419[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP, YOU KNOW YOU LOVE HER....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 21 2005, 11:30 AM
> *SHUT UP, YOU KNOW YOU LOVE HER....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2881451[/snapback]​*


ONE OF THESE DAYS YOU'LL GET YOUR SISTER IN CHECK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2005, 11:32 AM
> *ONE OF THESE DAYS YOU'LL GET YOUR SISTER IN CHECK! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2881465[/snapback]​*


HEY, I WILL JUST SEND HER ASS BACK TO MEXICO,PUERTORICO,WITCH EVER ONE SHE DECIDES THIS WEEK..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 21 2005, 11:35 AM
> *HEY, I WILL JUST SEND HER ASS BACK TO MEXICO,PUERTORICO,WITCH EVER ONE SHE DECIDES THIS WEEK..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2881489[/snapback]​*


YOU COULD MARRY HER SO SHE CAN GET HER PAPERS!!!! SHIT SHE'S CLOSER TO BRIAN'S AGE ANYWAYS!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2005, 11:38 AM
> *YOU COULD MARRY HER SO SHE CAN GET HER PAPERS!!!!  SHIT SHE'S CLOSER TO BRIAN'S AGE ANYWAYS!!!!
> [snapback]2881502[/snapback]​*


 NAH! BRIANS' WAITING FOR "D":roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 21 2005, 11:41 AM
> *NAH! BRIANS' WAITING FOR "D":roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2881517[/snapback]​*


DAMN!!! I'M GONNA STARTING PIMING HER OUT! JUST KIDDING! YOU KNOW THAT WE ARE BOTH NICE GIRLS!! I'M STILL CRACKING UP ABOUT THAT!! TELL NANCY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A CANDLE PARTY SOON!! ALL OF US GIRLS (TYSON, MOMS, ME & "D" AND "S" WENT SHOPPING ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO. WE HAD SO MUCH FUN. RIGHT BACK WHERE WE USED TO BE. ME AND "D" CAN STILL GET THAT GIRL TO DO ANYTHING!


----------



## USOAK4LIFE (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey im looking for a good shop to put my euro panals on my 83 fleet. I am in Tucson.. LMK Thanks

UCE4LIFE

Brian


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOAK4LIFE_@Mar 21 2005, 11:51 AM
> *Hey im looking for a good shop to put my euro panals  on my 83 fleet. I am in Tucson.. LMK  Thanks
> 
> UCE4LIFE
> ...


CALL TODD AT STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS 623-931-9828 OR 623-764-5627

IF YOU NEED IT TOWED, HE CAN HOOK THAT UP TOO.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The show was a good turn-out; good job Todd!

And the other guy, no disresptect, I just forget his name and I'm too lazy to look back :biggrin: 

The weather was great and the atmoshpere was good and as alway the hop was exciting. Our local shops are always putting it down.   

Can't wait for the next one, too bad more clubs didn't show up, their loss.

PEACE!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 21 2005, 05:44 PM
> *What's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The show was a good turn-out; good job Todd!
> 
> And the other guy, no disresptect, I just forget his name and I'm too lazy to look back :biggrin:
> ...


it was a great show......da hop was in full swing..there was a nice crowd.."ill try 2 post pics "of da event :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 21 2005, 09:36 PM
> *it was a great show......da hop was in full swing..there was a nice crowd.."ill try 2 post pics "of da event :biggrin:
> [snapback]2885612[/snapback]​*


please do!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone interested in some lowrider, blvd, low ridaz, or mini trucking magazines?? 

i also hae window felts for a 63-64 impala and 1963 owners manuals. 


check the topics in the classifieds!!!!! it all needs to go and i prefer not to ship it!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 22 2005, 08:50 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2891929[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP LOCO?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

looks like theres gona be a good show season this year!!! lets all hope it goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone looken 4 a 2door Lac :0 

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../2/78700902.htm


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

OR A CLEAN 63 SS IMPALA
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166775


Also have some misc stuff for sale locally in PHX area

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166675


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone interest in some hot rod or minitrucking magazines?? clearing out the closet and tryin to make some cash at the same time....lol


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whens the next show??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Mar 24 2005, 11:15 PM
> *whens the next show??
> [snapback]2903665[/snapback]​*



Ladiez Touch anniversary on April 2nd...

Intimidations Guadalupe show April 10th...

and last year around this time in April was the annual cruise night.. but :dunno:



:biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

CENTRAL CRUISE NIGHT IS APRIL 9TH


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

alright sweet!! i am up for it!! hittin up scottsdale tomorrow, yall should come check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Mar 25 2005, 09:25 AM
> *CENTRAL CRUISE NIGHT IS APRIL 9TH
> [snapback]2904548[/snapback]​*


ILL BE THERE
[attachmentid=132795]


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

cant wait 2 hit da shows an cruz nites :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Mar 25 2005, 08:25 AM
> *CENTRAL CRUISE NIGHT IS APRIL 9TH
> [snapback]2904548[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dang, Imma miss all them events, my unc just passed away and gotta attend the funeral that week.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nothing happening today?? no big easter hops??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*t t t * :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2005, 12:59 AM
> *t  t  t    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2932726[/snapback]​*


See everyone on Saturday at the Ladiez Touch function!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 31 2005, 08:53 AM
> *See everyone on Saturday at the Ladiez Touch function!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2933286[/snapback]​*



HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF AZ RIDERS OUT THERE REPRESNTING,,,

SEE YOU OUT THERE PHX SS RIDER,,,THX :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Mar 31 2005, 11:12 AM
> *HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF AZ RIDERS OUT THERE REPRESNTING,,,
> 
> SEE YOU OUT THERE PHX SS RIDER,,,THX :biggrin:
> ...


where's it at, and what time? I couldn't find your original post


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ladiez Touch Picnic is Saturday, April 2 from 1pm -6pm at Coyote Hill Bar & Grill, 12417 W. Glendale Avenue, 2 miles west on Glendale & El Mirage Roads. 

Hope this helps you Trudawg. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 31 2005, 11:24 AM
> *where's it at, and what time? I couldn't find your original post
> [snapback]2933792[/snapback]​*



its also in shows and events,,

hope you can make it out there..


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

I know this is a bit off topic, but does anyone know a good place to get tamales in the Phoenix area? :biggrin: I've been wanting some good mexican food, but I havn't lived here very long so i don't know where all the good places to eat are. :dunno: Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 31 2005, 09:46 PM
> *I know this is a bit off topic, but does anyone know a good place to get tamales in the Phoenix area? :biggrin: I've been wanting some good mexican food, but I havn't lived here very long so i don't know where all the good places to eat are. :dunno: Thanks in advance guys.
> [snapback]2936594[/snapback]​*



yea ditto


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

been here for a year and a half and always wondered where to get good tamalaes. never could remember to ask anyone


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> *I know this is a bit off topic, but does anyone know a good place to get tamales in the Phoenix area?  I've been wanting some good mexican food, but I havn't lived here very long so i don't know where all the good places to eat are.  Thanks in advance guys*


Some good mexican food restaraunts are Poncho's on South Central, El Comedor Guadalajara on South Central and the I-17, La Canasta, Riva's Mexican Food downtown around Roosevelt and 14th street. For some good Menudo try Carolina's on 12th st. and Mohave. As far tamales go, I've never bought them because they don't taste as good as homemade.


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cool, i'll try them out, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

true homemade tamales are the shznit!

gonna get my ol lady to hook some up. :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i have no ol lady and no idea how to make tamales either :tears: 

knew a lady back home who made us tamales for 5 bucks a dozen!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Mar 23 2005, 07:54 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2893364[/snapback]​*


I HEARD THIS WAS CANCELLED,THAT THEY DIDNT WANT ALOT OF PEOPLE @ THAT FACILITY????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 1 2005, 07:49 PM
> *I HEARD THIS WAS CANCELLED,THAT THEY DIDNT WANT ALOT OF PEOPLE @ THAT FACILITY????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2941419[/snapback]​*


What is supposed to be cancelled? The LT picnic?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

PLEASE DISREGARD THE PREVIOUS POST...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sorry about that....i'm still a rookie @ this shit....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anything going on today?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

SUPP ARIZONA, TROUBLE HIT ME UP I'LL BE IN YOURE AREA FOR FOUR DAYS
THIS WEEK, HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU, TO LADIES TOUCH CAR CLUB! YOU LADIES DID A GREAT JOB AND WE HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 4 2005, 12:27 PM
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU, TO LADIES TOUCH CAR CLUB! YOU LADIES DID A GREAT JOB AND WE HAD A GREAT TIME.
> [snapback]2951550[/snapback]​*



thx girl,,,,

now im at work burnt out,,,o well,,,moving on to the next event,,,more info will b posted on that one,,,all i can say is its a cinco de mayo event :biggrin: 

thanks az for alll the support on saturday,,,

 :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 4 2005, 12:27 PM
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU, TO LADIES TOUCH CAR CLUB! YOU LADIES DID A GREAT JOB AND WE HAD A GREAT TIME.
> [snapback]2951550[/snapback]​*



thx girl,,,,we alll were on goood behavior  

now im at work burnt out,,,o well,,,moving on to the next event,,,more info will b posted on that one,,,all i can say is its a cinco de mayo event :biggrin: 

thanks az for alll the support on saturday,,,

 :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

ooooooops my bad posted twice :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

IT WAS A GREAT EVENT....WE ALL HAD A LOT OF FUN...LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up az,,,anyone going to cruise night on saturday,,,

i went last year and i was nice to see alot of rides out there,,,i seen more hot rods

but this year will be goood,,so az bring out the lo-lo's,,and cruise down central :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

gonna be there in the caddy!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 4 2005, 02:56 PM
> *gonna be there in the caddy!!
> [snapback]2952179[/snapback]​*



yah my 69 impala should done by then,,,,see you then,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 4 2005, 02:48 PM
> *yah my 69 impala should done by then,,,,see you then,,,
> 
> [snapback]2952529[/snapback]​*



I'M RIDIN WITH YOU GIRL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 4 2005, 03:50 PM
> *I'M RIDIN WITH YOU GIRL!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2952539[/snapback]​*


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

we should get a meeting place set up and have all the lows roll up there at once. would be nice to see a strong showing from the lowrider community!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

i wanna see some hoppin this year too!!!... ppl here don't hit switches while they roll???... if your scared to hop then tip it to the side for us, SHOW US SOME ACTION!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 4 2005, 04:38 PM
> *we should get a meeting place set up and have all the lows roll up there at once. would be nice to see a strong showing from the lowrider community!!
> [snapback]2952698[/snapback]​*



sounds good to me,,
jus let me know ,,,,,


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

somebody just needs to pick a spot we all can meet up at. i dont know the area as well as the rest of yall. but i mos def looking forward to the cruise, i havent a big group of lowriders out here in a good while!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ALL I CAN SAY IS BE CAREFUL CAUSE IF U AINT DRIVIN A ROD THE COPS WILL MESS WITH U..........FROM WHAT IVE SEEN IN THE PAST?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 5 2005, 11:45 AM
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS BE CAREFUL CAUSE IF U AINT DRIVIN A ROD THE COPS WILL MESS WITH U..........FROM WHAT IVE SEEN IN THE PAST?
> [snapback]2956561[/snapback]​*


I WENT LAST YEAR,,I DIDNT SEE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE COPS MESSING WITH LO-LO'S...THEN AGAIN THERE WASNT TO MANY OUT THERE,,

THX FOR THE 411... :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

went out last year with some of the guys from slowlane and haterade with his rag7, we didnt see or have any problems!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I'M DEFINITELY GOING WHERE SHOULD WE ALL MEET UP LETS PICK A PLACE OF CAMELBACK AND I-17 CRUISE DOWN CAMELBACK AND THEN SOUTH TO THE LOT, WHATCHA THINK?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good, just let me know where and when!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:wave: See ya Arizonians! My flight leaves tomorrow back to Detroit

I'll be back soon


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 5 2005, 04:43 PM
> *I'M DEFINITELY GOING WHERE SHOULD WE ALL MEET UP LETS PICK A PLACE OF CAMELBACK AND I-17 CRUISE DOWN CAMELBACK AND THEN SOUTH TO THE LOT, WHATCHA THINK?
> [snapback]2958109[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OKAY I-17 AND CAMELBACK AT THE QT PARKING LOT WHAT TIME IS GOOD I WAS THINKING LIKE 6:00?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

sounds good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 6 2005, 01:45 PM
> *OKAY I-17 AND CAMELBACK AT THE QT PARKING LOT  WHAT TIME IS GOOD I WAS THINKING LIKE 6:00?
> [snapback]2962731[/snapback]​*


HEY DAMIEN, WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING AFTERWARD? I WAS THINKING ABOUT HAVING A LITTLE KICKBACK OR SOMETHING AT MY HOUSE.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 6 2005, 02:47 PM
> *HEY DAMIEN, WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING AFTERWARD?  I WAS THINKING ABOUT HAVING A LITTLE KICKBACK OR SOMETHING AT MY HOUSE.....
> [snapback]2962992[/snapback]​*


are you gonna BBQ??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Jen ,my sister said if you wanted to roll w/her in her new white lincoln? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

looks like we may have a good turn out of lowriders!!! look forward to meeting yall!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 6 2005, 03:28 PM
> *looks like we may have a good turn out of lowriders!!! look forward to meeting yall!!
> [snapback]2963228[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2005, 03:22 PM
> *are you gonna BBQ??
> [snapback]2963192[/snapback]​*


I HEARD YOU WERE???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Hey Jen ,my sister said if you wanted to roll w/her in her new white lincoln? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2963210[/snapback]​*


I WOULDNT EVEN LET YOUR SISTER RIDE IN THE TRUNK OF MY LINCOLN!! SHE'D PROBABLY EVEN MAKE A SORRY ASS SPEED BUMP! :cheesy: 

DAMN RAY, YOU'RE A SHIT TALKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 6 2005, 03:52 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I WOULDNT EVEN LET YOUR SISTER RIDE IN THE TRUNK OF MY LINCOLN!!  SHE'D PROBABLY EVEN MAKE A SORRY ASS SPEED BUMP! :cheesy:
> ...


THAT'S IT ! YOUR CUT OFF! :angry: .................................. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2005, 03:55 PM
> *THAT'S IT ! YOUR CUT OFF! :angry: .................................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2963442[/snapback]​*


DAMN...WE SHOULDNT INSULT YOUR FAMILY LIKE THAT......
BUT REALLY......NOT EVEN IF I HAD A LUGGAGE RACK... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 6 2005, 03:58 PM
> *DAMN...WE SHOULDNT INSULT YOUR FAMILY LIKE THAT......
> BUT REALLY......NOT EVEN IF I HAD A LUGGAGE RACK... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2963471[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...........you better watch out or Todd is going to cut you off too.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HEY JEN, WHAT'S UP GIRL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

looks like i got stuck in the middle of something!!! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2005, 04:04 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ...........you better watch out or Todd is going to cut you off too.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2963508[/snapback]​*


NEVER!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 6 2005, 05:29 PM
> *looks like i got stuck in the middle of something!!! lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2963844[/snapback]​*


JUST A LITTLE FRIENDLY SHIT TALKING.....NO BIG DEAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

BLAH GOOD MORNING TO ALL!!!!! AND TO ALL A GOODNIGHT!!! :uh: 


Ok I have a fever again BLAH!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

BLAH GOOD MORNING TO ALL!!!!! AND TO ALL A GOODNIGHT!!! :uh: 


Ok I have a fever again BLAH!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 7 2005, 07:31 AM
> *BLAH GOOD MORNING TO ALL!!!!! AND TO ALL A GOODNIGHT!!! :uh:
> Ok I have a fever again BLAH!!!
> 
> ...


I HATE IT WHEN I'M SICK....YOU SHOULD STAY HOME AND LET YOUR MOM TAKE CARE OF YOU.

BTW....HOW IS YOUR MOM?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 7 2005, 07:28 AM
> *JUST A LITTLE FRIENDLY SHIT TALKING.....NO BIG DEAL!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2966902[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 6 2005, 04:28 PM
> *looks like we may have a good turn out of lowriders!!! look forward to meeting yall!!
> [snapback]2963228[/snapback]​*



WE WILL TRY TO BE THERE TO,,,HOPEFULLY MY CAR WILL BE DONE BY THEN,,
SEE YOU ALL THEN :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

HEY WHATS UP AZ,,HERE IS SOME INFO ON OUR NEXT EVENT,,THIS TIME THERE WILL BE SOME SHADE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LADIEZ TOUCH HAS ANOTHER EVENT FOR ALLL OF AZ!!!!

INNER CITY JAM 

*SATURDAY MAY 07,2005*

FREE FOOD,,MUSIC,,GAMES,,MINI SHOW,,

FURTHER INFO WILL BE POSTED,,
NOT SURE ON TIMES BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW,,ALSO FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON,,

SO BRING THE LO-LO'S,,ITS A FAMILY EVENT,,SO BRING THE KIDS,,AND LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME!!!!!!

SO AZ LOCK THIS IN YOUR CALENDARS,,HOPE TO SEE YOU ALLL AGAIN.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hello to all again lol

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 7 2005, 10:00 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hello to all again lol
> ...



HEY, NACHO WHAT'S UP??? :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 7 2005, 10:29 AM
> *HEY, NACHO WHAT'S UP???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967647[/snapback]​*



have a fever bLAH!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 7 2005, 11:31 AM
> *have a fever bLAH!!!
> [snapback]2967657[/snapback]​*


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 6 2005, 01:45 PM
> *OKAY I-17 AND CAMELBACK AT THE QT PARKING LOT  WHAT TIME IS GOOD I WAS THINKING LIKE 6:00?
> [snapback]2962731[/snapback]​*




everyone still up for this??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 7 2005, 07:52 PM
> *everyone still up for this??
> [snapback]2970143[/snapback]​*




:biggrin:  Hell yeah... it's gonna be tight... i'll see everyone there...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

you know i'll be with you rosey palms in the Fleet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey jen are you going to that cruise tomorrow??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 8 2005, 12:21 PM
> *hey jen are you going to that cruise tomorrow??
> [snapback]2973126[/snapback]​*


YES SIR! ARE YOU AND NANCY?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 8 2005, 01:51 PM
> *YES SIR!  ARE YOU AND NANCY?
> [snapback]2973530[/snapback]​*


NO,I HAVE TO MOVE THIS WEEKEND... :angry: :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WHO ARE YOU GOING WITH?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

moving, that sucks, but good luck anyways!! looking forward to meeting the rest of you lil-ers this weekend!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 8 2005, 02:14 PM
> *moving, that sucks, but good luck anyways!! looking forward to meeting the rest of you lil-ers this weekend!!
> [snapback]2973651[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yall have fun for me,cause i sure aint....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

BY THE WAY THE BIG "M" IS HAVING THE PICNIC ON 4/24/05.....ESTRELLA PARK........FREE FOOD & DRINKS.....$$$$$ FOR HOP....$500 FOR SINGLE;$500 DOUBLE,$500 RADICAL;$500 DOUBLE STREET;$500 RADICAL STREET.....


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 8 2005, 02:10 PM
> *WHO ARE YOU GOING WITH?
> [snapback]2973634[/snapback]​*


IF I DRIVE, I'M DRVING EITHER THE LINCOLN OR YOUR CADDY  
OTHERWISE...I'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS AND JUMP IN WITH SOMEONE. AFTER MY WEEK, I'M GOING HOME, DRINKING A COUPLE OF BEERS AND HAVING SOME FUN! IT'S MY WEEKEND TO PARTY!! LAST WEEKEND I ENDED UP HAVING TO BABYSIT THE DRUNKS AFTER THE LADIES TOUCH PICNIC.....LET ME TELL YA, THAT WAS NOT A GOOD SITE! I HAVENT SEEN THOSE GUYS THAT WASTED IN A LONG TIME! YOU KNOW IT WAS BAD, IF I HAD TO CALL MY POPS FOR SOME BACK UP GETTING THE CARS HOME! :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 8 2005, 02:14 PM
> *moving, that sucks, but good luck anyways!! looking forward to meeting the rest of you lil-ers this weekend!!
> [snapback]2973651[/snapback]​*


SEE YA THERE!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 8 2005, 02:25 PM
> *BY THE WAY THE BIG "M" IS HAVING THE PICNIC ON 4/24/05.....ESTRELLA PARK........FREE FOOD & DRINKS.....$$$$$ FOR HOP....$500 FOR SINGLE;$500 DOUBLE,$500 RADICAL;$500 DOUBLE STREET;$500 RADICAL STREET.....
> [snapback]2973699[/snapback]​*


I HEAR THAT RAY IS DOING ALL THE COOKING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 8 2005, 02:49 PM
> *IF I DRIVE, I'M DRVING EITHER THE LINCOLN OR YOUR CADDY
> OTHERWISE...I'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS AND JUMP IN WITH SOMEONE.  AFTER MY WEEK, I'M GOING HOME, DRINKING A COUPLE OF BEERS AND HAVING SOME FUN!  IT'S MY WEEKEND TO PARTY!!  LAST WEEKEND I ENDED UP HAVING TO BABYSIT THE DRUNKS AFTER THE LADIES TOUCH PICNIC.....LET ME TELL YA, THAT WAS NOT A GOOD SITE!  I HAVENT SEEN THOSE GUYS THAT WASTED IN A LONG TIME! YOU KNOW IT WAS BAD, IF I HAD TO CALL MY POPS FOR SOME BACK UP GETTING THE CARS HOME!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2973765[/snapback]​*


AFTER YOUR DONE YOU BETTER COME HERE AND HELP ME MOVE,WHY YOU BULL S****NG....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> AFTER YOUR DONE YOU BETTER COME HERE AND HELP ME MOVE,WHY YOU BULL S****NG....
> [snapback]2974086[/snapback]​[/qu
> 
> GOT ANY BEER?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

MMMMM, BEER.... :roflmao:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

6PM everyone... dont be late!!!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Apr 9 2005, 11:07 AM
> *6PM everyone... dont be late!!!.... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2976365[/snapback]​*


WE'RE GOING TO BE RUNNING A LITTLE LATE, SO IF WE DON'T MAKE IT AT 6....WE'LL MEET UP WITH YOU ALL LATER


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

well, i didnt see any of you out there!! :machinegun: :twak: :angry: 

but its all cool, maybe we can hook up at the next event. it sucked tonite cause the cops shut it down at 6:15.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 10 2005, 12:00 AM
> *well, i didnt see any of you out there!! :machinegun:  :twak:  :angry:
> 
> but its all cool, maybe we can hook up at the next event. it sucked tonite cause the cops shut it down at 6:15.
> [snapback]2978078[/snapback]​*



:angry: Fuckit... it was still alright... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

damn my phone sucks at night... :angry: :happysad: 










































































fuckit... even tho the cops closed the streets we still got to cruise a lil bit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn i just realized i posted this in lowrider general... :around: :scrutinize: :buttkick: whoopsie... fuckit.. it's late


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

its cool, post in post your rides as well, lol!! nice to meet some layitlowers last night. it was good to see my rides but the cruisin was shut down way to early!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

nice to meet everyone!!!... possibly see yall again today in Guadalupe??...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*t t t !* :biggrin: 

Posted some Intimidations CC pics in post your rides... just camera phone pics.. hopefuly someone got some better ones...


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ACTUALLY RAGSEVEN WAS THERE IN THE LOT DIDNT SEE ANYONE ANYWHRE, ATE DIN DIN AND HUNG OUT FOR AWILE


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Apr 10 2005, 11:07 AM
> *nice to meet everyone!!!... possibly see yall again today in Guadalupe??...
> [snapback]2979053[/snapback]​*



THE HOP WAS GREAT IN GUADALUPE YESTERDAY!!!! :biggrin: GOOD TIMES.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

looks like it was a good show!! i am ready for the next event!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 11 2005, 01:44 PM
> *looks like it was a good show!! i am ready for the next event!!
> [snapback]2984226[/snapback]​*



next event is april 24th,,,majestics picnic,,,
then the next is april 1st spirit picnic..

looks like az will be pretty busy ....huh,,,,,,,

its alll good,,taking advantage of this nice weather :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NO DISRESPECT TO NE1 BUT I THINK THE HOP SUCKED 
JUST MY OPINION?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

The picnic on the 24th is it in goodyear az.. I need a little more info on it..

Hook a homie up..oh yea what is considerd radical?? Im double pump with 16 inch strokes..


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 12 2005, 09:24 AM
> *NO DISRESPECT TO NE1 BUT I THINK THE HOP SUCKED
> JUST MY OPINION?
> [snapback]2988801[/snapback]​*



Why did you think it sucked, because there were only two vehicles in it???? I was just glad to see Roach's truck do what he wanted it to do, every time he tries to hop it something always goes wrong, so it was nice to see it hit back bumper.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YEH THAT WAS COOL,BUT ONLY 1 CAR AND 1 TRUCK?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 12 2005, 10:27 AM
> *YEH THAT WAS COOL,BUT ONLY 1 CAR AND 1 TRUCK?
> [snapback]2989106[/snapback]​*



I KNOW......I WONDER WHY NOBODY ELSE SHOWED UP....THAT GUY FROM RED'S SHOWED UP BUT THEY TOLD HIM HE WAS TOO LATE TO COMPETE.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 12 2005, 10:27 AM
> *YEH THAT WAS COOL,BUT ONLY 1 CAR AND 1 TRUCK?
> [snapback]2989106[/snapback]​*



I KNOW......I WONDER WHY NOBODY ELSE SHOWED UP....THAT GUY FROM RED'S SHOWED UP BUT THEY TOLD HIM HE WAS TOO LATE TO COMPETE.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

OOPS, THAT POSTED TWICE, SORRY.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 11:56 AM
> *OOPS, THAT POSTED TWICE, SORRY.
> [snapback]2989204[/snapback]​*



hey whats up glendale grl,,,how u doing???

hey guess what i seen last night?????

:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY GIRL.....WHAT'S UP????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT DID YOU SEE LAST NIGHT???


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:32 PM
> *HEY GIRL.....WHAT'S UP?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT DID YOU SEE LAST NIGHT???
> [snapback]2989329[/snapback]​*



like u dont know


:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 11:33 AM
> *like u dont know
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989339[/snapback]​*



HOPEFULLY YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT YOUR CAR.....IT'S FINALLY DONE????? YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! SO, WHEN ARE WE CRUISING IN IT??? :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:36 PM
> *HOPEFULLY YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT YOUR CAR.....IT'S FINALLY DONE????? YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! SO, WHEN ARE WE CRUISING IN IT???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989350[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
yes im talking about my car,,,
.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.nasty what were u thinking,,,heheheheh,,jk.
,
,
,
,
,
car looooking gooood,, :cheesy:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 11:46 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> yes im talking about my car,,,
> .
> ...



I WOULD NEVER THINK ABOUT ANYTHING OTHER THAN YOUR CAR :angel: :angel: 


DO YOU HAVE IT HOME YET?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 12 2005, 11:00 AM
> *The picnic on the 24th is it in goodyear az.. I need a little more info on it..
> 
> Hook a homie up..oh yea what is considerd radical??  Im double pump with 16 inch strokes..
> [snapback]2988959[/snapback]​*



anyone????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 12 2005, 11:47 AM
> *anyone????
> [snapback]2989389[/snapback]​*



I DON'T KNOW...BUT YOU COULD PM JEN IN PHX AND ASK HER TO ASK TODD WHAT THEY ARE CONSIDERING RADICAL....I'M SURE SHE WILL BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:47 PM
> *I WOULD NEVER THINK ABOUT ANYTHING OTHER THAN YOUR CAR  :angel:  :angel:
> DO YOU HAVE IT HOME YET?
> [snapback]2989387[/snapback]​*



u an :angel:,,,,,,yah right  
no ,,,,
it was in the both last night,
so it should be home 2day..


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 11:51 AM
> *u an :angel:,,,,,,yah right
> no ,,,,
> it was in the both last night,
> ...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 11:51 AM
> *u an :angel:,,,,,,yah right
> no ,,,,
> it was in the both last night,
> ...



Darn, my post didn't work for some reason.....


YOU KNOW I'M AN ANGEL......SO MAYBE I HAVE DEVIL EARS POKING OUT OF THE TOP OF MY HALO.......hehehehehehe


I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THE CAR....YEAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:54 PM
> *
> [snapback]2989423[/snapback]​*


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Darn, my post didn't work for some reason.....
> YOU KNOW I'M AN ANGEL......SO MAYBE I HAVE DEVIL EARS POKING OUT OF THE TOP OF MY HALO.......hehehehehehe
> I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THE CAR....YEAH!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989431[/snapback]​*



i know me to,,,,



o yah my bad,,,how can i forget,,that i seen




horns,,




i mean,,




a halo


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 11:58 AM
> *i know me to,,,,
> o yah my bad,,,how can i forget,,that i seen
> horns,,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 12 2005, 10:00 AM
> *The picnic on the 24th is it in goodyear az.. I need a little more info on it..
> 
> Hook a homie up..oh yea what is considerd radical??  Im double pump with 16 inch strokes..
> [snapback]2988959[/snapback]​*


YEAH THE PICNIC IS IN GOODYEAR @ ESTRELLA PARK....FOR YOUR HOP QUESTION CONTACT TODD @ STREETLIFE LATER TODAY @ # 623-931-9828


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everbody! Hope all of you had a good weekend! This work thing kind of sucks! 

Is it Friday yet?? I think I need a beer!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 12:33 PM
> *What's up everbody!  Hope all of you had a good weekend!  This work thing kind of sucks!
> 
> Is it Friday yet??  I think I need a beer!
> [snapback]2989547[/snapback]​*


YOU EFFING DRUNK!.....TOO BAD FOR YOU I HAVE MON,TUE AND WED OFF... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 12:19 PM
> *YEAH THE PICNIC IS IN GOODYEAR @ ESTRELLA PARK....FOR YOUR HOP QUESTION CONTACT TODD @ STREETLIFE LATER TODAY @ # 623-931-9828
> [snapback]2989485[/snapback]​*


What's up Ray? I took the 22nd and 25th off to help with last minute stuff. But that does not include cooking! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 12:35 PM
> *What's up Ray?  I took the 22nd and 25th off to help with last minute stuff.  But that does not include cooking!  LOL  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2989560[/snapback]​*


WELL I FINALLY MOVED;MY FAT ASS IS TIRED,THATS WHY I TOOK MON TUE N WED OFF.... :biggrin: :biggrin: THINKING ABOUT MAYBE HAVING A COOKOUT @ MY HOUSE SUNDAY...GRILL SOME CARNE ASADA...ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 12:35 PM
> *YOU EFFING DRUNK!.....TOO BAD FOR YOU I HAVE MON,TUE AND WED OFF... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989558[/snapback]​*


I'm far from a drunk....stop hating!! This past few weeks have been pretty rough for me!  OK....I'll quite whining....it's not going to do me any good! :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 12:39 PM
> *I'm far from a drunk....stop hating!!  This past few weeks have been pretty rough for me!   OK....I'll quite whining....it's not going to do me any good!  :uh:
> [snapback]2989583[/snapback]​*


ALRIGHT PM ME W/YOUR PROBLEM;I WILL BE YOUR SHRINK.....


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY, JEN!!!! :wave: 

WHAT'S UP????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 12:38 PM
> *WELL I FINALLY MOVED;MY FAT ASS IS TIRED,THATS WHY I TOOK MON TUE N WED OFF.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: THINKING ABOUT MAYBE HAVING A COOKOUT @ MY HOUSE SUNDAY...GRILL SOME CARNE ASADA...ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW...
> [snapback]2989579[/snapback]​*


Cool.... Guess what! I have the best idea!!!! I can't wait til I go to the shop tonight and tell Todd this one!!! This just might be the best one yet!!! 
The cruise thing was ok. Central got closed down so we drove out to Mill. I was playing this weird guys's guitar and he was singing back up. LOL...Angelo, Sergio, Ceasar, Todd and Joe were on the floor laughing!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:48 PM
> *HEY, JEN!!!!  :wave:
> 
> WHAT'S UP????
> [snapback]2989610[/snapback]​*


What's up Trina! :cheesy:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:04 PM
> *What's up Trina! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2989693[/snapback]​*



Not much....you workin' hard today?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Rosecityrider is creeping!! What's up? You just waking up or what?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 12:55 PM
> *Cool....  Guess what!  I have the best idea!!!!  I can't wait til I go to the shop tonight and tell Todd this one!!!  This just might be the best one yet!!!
> The cruise thing was ok.  Central got closed down so we drove out to Mill.  I was playing this weird guys's guitar and he was singing back up.  LOL...Angelo, Sergio, Ceasar, Todd and Joe were on the floor laughing!!!
> [snapback]2989647[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING CRAZY!....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Not much....you workin' hard today?????
> [snapback]2989700[/snapback]​*


As usual....talking some smack!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:06 PM
> *As usual....talking some smack!!
> [snapback]2989711[/snapback]​*



YEP!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Why did you think it sucked, because there were only two vehicles in it????  I was just glad to see Roach's truck do what he wanted it to do, every time he tries to hop it something always goes wrong, so it was nice to see it hit back bumper.
> [snapback]2989069[/snapback]​*


ITS ABOUT GOD DAMN TIME!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:06 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING CRAZY!....
> [snapback]2989706[/snapback]​*



YOU JUST FIGURED OUT THAT OUT RAY???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:06 PM
> *As usual....talking some smack!!
> [snapback]2989711[/snapback]​*


Ask Joe Wednesday and Sergio about the road head........and NO IT WASN'T ME!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:07 PM
> *ITS ABOUT GOD DAMN TIME!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989716[/snapback]​*



YEP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 01:08 PM
> *YOU JUST FIGURED OUT THAT OUT RAY????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989723[/snapback]​*


NO;I'VE KNOWN JEN FOR A LOOONG TIME...SHIT, I THINK THEY ADOPTED ME.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Ask Joe Wednesday and Sergio about the road head........and NO IT WASN'T ME!!!
> [snapback]2989724[/snapback]​*


NO FUCKING WAY!!!HEY PM ME ON THAT SHIT.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...I HOPE IT AINT LIKE "JAWBONE"


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:10 PM
> *NO;I'VE KNOWN JEN FOR A LOOONG TIME...SHIT, I THINK THEY ADOPTED ME.....
> [snapback]2989747[/snapback]​*



YEAH, I KNOW.....I'VE KNOWN HER FOR A LONG TIME TOO...THAT'S WHY I KNOW SHE'S CRAZY  .....LOVE YA JEN....hehehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 01:12 PM
> *YEAH, I KNOW.....I'VE KNOWN HER FOR A LONG TIME TOO...THAT'S WHY I KNOW SHE'S CRAZY   .....LOVE YA JEN....hehehehehehe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989759[/snapback]​*


ALRIGHT LETS GET OFF JEN'S NUTS!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:11 PM
> *NO FUCKING WAY!!!HEY PM ME ON THAT SHIT.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...I HOPE IT AINT LIKE "JAWBONE"
> [snapback]2989758[/snapback]​*



DISGUSTING.....LET'S HOPE NOT.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:13 PM
> *ALRIGHT LETS GET OFF JEN'S NUTS!!!!
> [snapback]2989762[/snapback]​*



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:11 PM
> *NO FUCKING WAY!!!HEY PM ME ON THAT SHIT.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...I HOPE IT AINT LIKE "JAWBONE"
> [snapback]2989758[/snapback]​*


Just ask Sergio about it. Holy shit....I'm totaling crackin up right now!!! I can't wait til you hear this.

You guys....quit talking about me being crazy like it's a bad thing! Is it time for my medincine or something???LOL :cheesy: :biggrin: 
I'm cracking myself up today!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i heard my name!! lol
whats up yall!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

U GUYS R A BUNCH OF COMADRES.............hope i spelled it right


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Just ask Sergio about it.  Holy shit....I'm totaling crackin up right now!!!  I can't wait til you hear this.
> 
> You guys....quit talking about me being crazy like it's a bad thing!  Is it time for my medincine or something???LOL  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


HEY FUCKING WEBBIE WHATS "medincine"......HEY IT MUST BE REALLLY BAD BECAUSE I TALKED TO HIM AND SEEMED TO NOT MENTION THAT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 12 2005, 01:18 PM
> *U GUYS R  A BUNCH OF COMADRES.............hope i spelled it right
> [snapback]2989791[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HEY JEN,I WAS TROUBLE IN THERE W/THEM???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:25 PM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HEY JEN,I WAS TROUBLE IN THERE W/THEM???
> [snapback]2989809[/snapback]​*


I FUCKED UP...WHAT I MEANT WAS:"WAS TROUBLE IN THERE W/THEM?"....(JUST JOKING)....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Just ask Sergio about it.  Holy shit....I'm totaling crackin up right now!!!  I can't wait til you hear this.
> 
> You guys....quit talking about me being crazy like it's a bad thing!  Is it time for my medincine or something???LOL  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


I JUST TALKED TO "SERG" AND SAID HE WASNT THERE;WHEN THAT HAPPENED.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Just ask Sergio about it.  Holy shit....I'm totaling crackin up right now!!!  I can't wait til you hear this.
> 
> You guys....quit talking about me being crazy like it's a bad thing!  Is it time for my medincine or something???LOL  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


WHATS UP JEN???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:25 PM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HEY JEN,I WAS TROUBLE IN THERE W/THEM???
> [snapback]2989809[/snapback]​*


OOPS! Medicine!! Whatever! 
Nope...Trouble wasn't in there! Did you ask Sergio?? Maybe he couldn't talk about it in front of his wife???.....maybe he didnt want you to know??.. I swear, i've never seen him laughing that hard!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:38 PM
> *I JUST TALKED TO "SERG" AND SAID HE WASNT THERE;WHEN THAT HAPPENED.
> [snapback]2989838[/snapback]​*


I didnt say Sergio got some, I said he wanted some! It's so funny!! I'll talk to you tonight at the shop!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YES A DOUBLE PUMP CADILLAC W/16" STROKES IS RADICAL


BUT ON THE FLIPSIDE SHITTTTT JEN KNOWS ABOUT SOME 818 SPOONING 16" STROKE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 01:38 PM
> *WHATS UP JEN???
> 
> 
> [snapback]2989839[/snapback]​*


Hey Lisa! I'm ready for a girls night out!!! Keep me posted! :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

TROUBLE IS RIGHT WE ARE A BUNCH OF COMADRES :roflmao: ,I'M FUCKING BORED!I GOT TO GET OFF THIS INTERNET;HEY TALK TO YOU LATER....I'M GOING TO BANK AND TO YOUR BRO'S AFTERWARDS...LATER...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:43 PM
> *Hey Lisa!  I'm ready for a girls night out!!!  Keep me posted! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2989872[/snapback]​*



ME TOO!!!!!! NO BOYS ALLOWED, until later


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 12 2005, 01:42 PM
> *YES A DOUBLE PUMP CADILLAC W/16" STROKES IS RADICAL
> BUT ON THE FLIPSIDE SHITTTTT JEN KNOWS ABOUT SOME 818 SPOONING 16" STROKE
> [snapback]2989869[/snapback]​*


SSSHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Don't tell everyone!!! Damn Damien.....you really ruined the mood....... Leave me and my 818 spooning out of it!! Bumper check what????? hahaha!! :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 01:46 PM
> *ME TOO!!!!!! NO BOYS ALLOWED, until later
> [snapback]2989889[/snapback]​*


COCK BLOCKER........................(JOKE)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 01:46 PM
> *ME TOO!!!!!! NO BOYS ALLOWED, until later
> [snapback]2989889[/snapback]​*


No boys AT ALL!!! Just men!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 01:47 PM
> *COCK BLOCKER........................(JOKE)
> [snapback]2989894[/snapback]​*



WHO ME???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 01:47 PM
> *No boys AT ALL!!!  Just men!!!
> [snapback]2989895[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH!!!! We need to set this up.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY LISA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave: hey yall!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:01 PM
> *HEY LISA!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989918[/snapback]​*



ssshhhhhh,,,,,its :angel: to you,,,,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 02:04 PM
> *ssshhhhhh,,,,,its  :angel: to you,,,,,,
> 
> 
> [snapback]2989935[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:05 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> [snapback]2989938[/snapback]​*



i thought u knew,,,,,,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,,
,
hey if you are an :angel: with horns,,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
then sooo am
,
,
,
,
I
.
.
.
:biggrin: [dam sure could use the smiley face with the tongue]


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 02:09 PM
> *i thought u knew,,,,,,
> ,
> ,
> ...



I KNOW YOU ARE AN ANGEL WITH HORNS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:11 PM
> *I KNOW YOU ARE AN ANGEL WITH HORNS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989973[/snapback]​*




:nono: :nono: :nono: 
,
,
,
,
,
,
,

,
,
, no horns :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 02:13 PM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> ,
> ,
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

JUS MESSING WITH YA JEN I'LL BE DOWN TO COME HANG OUT AT THE BBQ WHEREVER IT IS, I MISS YOU GUYS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:16 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2990005[/snapback]​*



hey im back,,,chillin at my moms :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 12 2005, 02:52 PM
> *hey im back,,,chillin at my moms :biggrin:
> [snapback]2990128[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

cant wait till later,,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
car should be home this


evening,,,,
kooool,,,huh,,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

YEAH!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:57 PM
> *YEAH!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2990153[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE LOOKING FOR SOME 13X7 BLUE DISH BLU SPOKE RIMS I HAVE 5 WITH NEW TIRES


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 12 2005, 04:05 PM
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE LOOKING FOR SOME 13X7 BLUE DISH BLU SPOKE RIMS I HAVE 5 WITH NEW TIRES
> [snapback]2990181[/snapback]​*



:nono: :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 02:16 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2990005[/snapback]​*


SO DOES THAT MEAN YOU GIRLS ARE HORNY ANGELS???? LOL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 12 2005, 02:37 PM
> *JUS MESSING WITH YA JEN I'LL BE DOWN TO COME HANG OUT AT THE BBQ WHEREVER IT IS, I MISS YOU GUYS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2990055[/snapback]​*


We miss you too, big brother!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 03:16 PM
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN YOU GIRLS ARE HORNY ANGELS????  LOL!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2990220[/snapback]​*



NEVER....I'M A GOOD GIRL :angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:24 PM
> *NEVER....I'M A GOOD GIRL  :angel:
> [snapback]2990263[/snapback]​*


LOL!!! Yup! Me too!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 03:27 PM
> *LOL!!!  Yup!  Me too!
> [snapback]2990292[/snapback]​*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 03:27 PM
> *LOL!!!  Yup!  Me too!
> [snapback]2990292[/snapback]​*


SUUUURE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 03:30 PM
> *SUUUURE
> [snapback]2990321[/snapback]​*


Yep!!! :biggrin: 

If you can't prove it, and I don't remember.....it never happened!!! :cheesy:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 03:46 PM
> *Yep!!! :biggrin:
> 
> If you can't prove it, and I don't remember.....it never happened!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2990406[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 03:46 PM
> *Yep!!! :biggrin:
> 
> If you can't prove it, and I don't remember.....it never happened!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2990406[/snapback]​*


HEY THATS A GOOD ONE..... :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

SUP TROUBLE,YOU COMING OUT @ THE PICNIC AND TAKE THE STREET CLASS....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 03:52 PM
> *HEY THATS A GOOD ONE..... :roflmao:
> [snapback]2990451[/snapback]​*


It works pretty well!! 

Good nite guys!!! Time to go!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2005, 03:54 PM
> *It works pretty well!!
> 
> Good nite guys!!!  Time to go!!!!
> [snapback]2990472[/snapback]​*



TALK TO YOU TOMORROW....CALL ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> SUP TROUBLE,YOU COMING OUT @ THE PICNIC AND TAKE THE STREET CLASS....
> [snapback]2990465[/snapback]​[/quote
> What's wrong with Trouble today??? Someone's cat got your tongue?? LOL....
> J/k!!!
> He's pretty quiet today. Don't tell me he's actually working????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 03:53 PM
> *SUP TROUBLE,YOU COMING OUT @ THE PICNIC AND TAKE THE STREET CLASS....
> [snapback]2990465[/snapback]​*


ITS A QUICK $500.00


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Much props gos out to the MajesticsCC  

I went to this picnic last year as a spectator.. Now i finaly get to hop my caddy..

I'm not from pheonix.. But still repin for the big AZ....


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you guys know. Unidos CC in Tucson Az is throwing a carshow/carhop on May 7th at the Casino Del Sol. Cash prizes and trophies will be given out. $1500 to Best Of Show and $500 to Best Hop. There will be live entertainment, food, vendors, a childrens play area, and of course gambling. Afterwards the Casino Del Sol will feature THE LATIN KINGS - Live, with the comedy of Alex Reymundo and Joey Medina. Vehicle registration is only $20 and lowrider bikes are $10. Open to all classes. Proceeds will benefit the Zachary Lowing Foundation.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello??? Pretty quiet on the AZ side today. Anything new happening??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 13 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Hello???  Pretty quiet on the AZ side today.  Anything new happening??
> [snapback]2995498[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRL.....NOTHING NEW HERE TODAY....PRETTY BORING


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 13 2005, 12:26 PM
> *HEY GIRL.....NOTHING NEW HERE TODAY....PRETTY BORING
> [snapback]2995521[/snapback]​*


Hey Trina.....this sucks today. 

Where you at Ray??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Nacho?? Where you been??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2005, 04:58 PM
> *ITS A QUICK $500.00
> [snapback]2990497[/snapback]​*


WERE GONNA TRY BUT WITH 
MY LUCK............. SOMETHING WILL HAPPEN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN I SAY ONE THING 
AND EVERYONE LEAVES THE SITE


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 13 2005, 01:19 PM
> *Hello???  Pretty quiet on the AZ side today.  Anything new happening??
> [snapback]2995498[/snapback]​*



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 12 2005, 03:24 PM
> *NEVER....I'M A GOOD GIRL  :angel:
> [snapback]2990263[/snapback]​*



HA HA HA HA THAT IS HILARIOUS
WHOOPS WHERE'S 818 WHOLLY 206 TOO!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 13 2005, 04:21 PM
> *HA HA HA HA THAT IS HILARIOUS
> WHOOPS WHERE'S 818 WHOLLY 206 TOO!
> [snapback]2996494[/snapback]​*



DAMIEN, ARE YOU TRYING TO SUGGEST THAT I AM NOT?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKALATING AZ


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

just kickin back waitin on the next event!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 13 2005, 06:50 AM
> *Much props gos out to the MajesticsCC
> 
> I went to this picnic last year as a spectator.. Now i finaly get to hop my caddy..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks dogg we appreciate the love homie!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 13 2005, 12:36 PM
> *WERE GONNA TRY BUT WITH
> MY LUCK............. SOMETHING WILL HAPPEN
> [snapback]2995573[/snapback]​*


dont trip,i know you will do good.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 13 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Hey Trina.....this sucks today.
> 
> Where you at Ray??
> [snapback]2995543[/snapback]​*


Been busy all day asleep... :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MAJESTICS 818 IN THE HIZZLE


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

What up China man


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Apr 13 2005, 11:15 PM
> *What up China man
> [snapback]2997918[/snapback]​*


WEST UP HOMIE ?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up AZ ????

hey glendale grl whats up
havent heard from u n while!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everyone! 

Ray PM me, I have a important matter to discuss with you! You're gonna love this one!!

OMG.....I am in a mood today! If I continue like this thru tomorrow, it's gonna be a great weekend!!!! 

Plus, we are making plans to go to Tucson on the 7th. My brother isn't going, he's in a wedding that day...but me and a couple of cars are!! Anyone interested in meeting up and rolling out there????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 14 2005, 07:13 AM
> *
> whats up AZ ????
> 
> ...



Hey girl.....not much...just got to work....which means you are probably at lunch right now :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Apr 13 2005, 11:22 PM
> *WEST UP HOMIE ?
> [snapback]2997936[/snapback]​*


Hey China Man.....you sneaking over to AZ again anytime soon?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 07:38 AM
> *Hey China Man.....you sneaking over to AZ again anytime soon?
> [snapback]2999248[/snapback]​*


WEST UP , WHOS THIS ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Apr 14 2005, 08:23 AM
> *WEST UP , WHOS THIS ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2999434[/snapback]​*


Todd's sister...Don't tell me you forgot about the time when you and Todd were about to give my son's dad the beat down???? 

I can't believe you forgot me!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 08:37 AM
> *What's up everyone!
> 
> Ray PM me, I have a important matter to discuss with you!  You're gonna love this one!!
> ...



whats up jen??? wish i could go,,that day,,,but i have an event that day,,sorry mayb next time,,,


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Todd's sister...Don't tell me you forgot about the time when you and Todd were about to give my son's dad the beat down????
> 
> I can't believe you forgot me!
> [snapback]2999509[/snapback]​*


OH, JENNIFER, WHAT UP CUZZIN? I DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD BE ON LIL


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 08:37 AM
> *Hey girl.....not much...just got to work....which means you are probably at lunch right now  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2999246[/snapback]​*



hey girl,,what do u mean at lunch!!!!!
its almost time to go home,,hehehehehehehe...jk

i wish,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 14 2005, 08:46 AM
> *hey girl,,what do u mean at lunch!!!!!
> its almost time to go home,,hehehehehehehe...jk
> 
> ...



Only a few more hours to go before you get to go home.....some of us have to work until 5......yuck....


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

YO GLENDALE GIRL, THANX FOR THE PROPS ON THE MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Apr 14 2005, 08:52 AM
> *YO GLENDALE GIRL, THANX FOR THE PROPS ON THE MAGAZINE :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2999584[/snapback]​*



YOUR WELCOME....IT WAS A COOL SPREAD THEY DID ON YOU..... :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Only a few more hours to go before you get to go home.....some of us have to work until 5......yuck....
> [snapback]2999573[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 14 2005, 08:55 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2999596[/snapback]​*



THIS IS WHEN I NEED THE SMILEY FACE WITH THE TONGUE STICKING OUT.....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:58 AM
> *THIS IS WHEN I NEED THE SMILEY FACE WITH THE TONGUE STICKING OUT.....
> [snapback]2999602[/snapback]​*



huh,,i know that would be a good one,,huh,,
maybe we should highlight it,,like this


please find a ,,,,,,

*SMILEY FACE WITH A TONGUE STICKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!*



think that might work,,,hehehehehehehehehehe

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 08:58 AM
> *THIS IS WHEN I NEED THE SMILEY FACE WITH THE TONGUE STICKING OUT.....
> [snapback]2999602[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hello trina, jen, tim (phx riderz), uhmm... the rest of the phoenix riderz who's names i keep forgetting hahaha... 

chingao, to many of you LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 09:05 AM
> *hello trina, jen, tim (phx riderz), uhmm... the rest of the phoenix riderz who's names i keep forgetting hahaha...
> 
> chingao, to many of you LOL
> [snapback]2999628[/snapback]​*



HEY, NACHO, WHAT'S UP??? :biggrin: WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Apr 14 2005, 08:45 AM
> *OH, JENNIFER, WHAT UP CUZZIN? I DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD BE ON LIL
> [snapback]2999549[/snapback]​*


You didnt??? I thought you knew me better than that.  :wave: 
Are you coming out on the 24th?? Let me know, if you need a place to stay. I know Todd has room at his house, plus I always got room for family at my house too! :thumbsup:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 14 2005, 09:03 AM
> *huh,,i know that would be a good one,,huh,,
> maybe we should highlight it,,like this
> please find a ,,,,,,
> ...



IT MIGHT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:08 AM
> *IT MIGHT WORK  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999644[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:08 AM
> *IT MIGHT WORK  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999644[/snapback]​*



HEY AZROLLER.....WHY DON'T YOU FIND US A SMILEY FACE WITH A TONGUE STICKING OUT..... :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:13 AM
> *HEY AZROLLER.....WHY DON'T YOU FIND US A SMILEY FACE WITH A TONGUE STICKING OUT..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999665[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

i cant keep up with all this... like 4 pages since yesterday.... AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 14 2005, 09:13 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2999669[/snapback]​*


i will tonight but not on line :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 14 2005, 09:20 AM
> *i will tonight but not on line :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999699[/snapback]​*


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:07 AM
> *HEY, NACHO, WHAT'S UP???  :biggrin:  WHERE YOU BEEN?
> [snapback]2999632[/snapback]​*



blah sick... jen emailed me some chicken soup... you should email me some tequila or something LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 09:23 AM
> *blah sick... jen emailed me some chicken soup... you should email me some tequila or something LOL
> [snapback]2999716[/snapback]​*



MMMMMM.....TEQUILLA...YUMMY.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 09:08 AM
> *You didnt???  I thought you knew me better than that.   :wave:
> Are you coming out on the 24th??  Let me know, if you need a place to stay. I know Todd has room at his house, plus I always got room for family at my house too! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2999643[/snapback]​*


ITS YOUR STORY, TELL IT HOW YOU WANT...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:34 AM
> *MMMMMM.....TEQUILLA...YUMMY.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999763[/snapback]​*


hehee


then again, I have mezcal that was manufactured by my family down in Mexico still hehehe


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 09:36 AM
> *hehee
> then again, I have mezcal that was manufactured by my family down in Mexico still hehehe
> 
> ...


damn nacho you better send me a couple of bottles


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2005, 09:39 AM
> *damn nacho you better send me a couple of bottles
> [snapback]2999789[/snapback]​*



i'm going in July, you can come with me...

OAXACA OAXACA MEXICO MA NIG lol

retails @ $100 a liter... I get it for CHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAP LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 09:43 AM
> *i'm going in July, you can come with me...
> 
> OAXACA OAXACA MEXICO MA NIG lol
> [snapback]2999811[/snapback]​*



NACHO.....I WANT SOME TOO... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:43 AM
> *NACHO.....I WANT SOME TOO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999813[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: 

OSC MEZCAL AND HYDRAULICS LOL


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

what part we going to


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2005, 09:47 AM
> *what part we going to
> [snapback]2999828[/snapback]​*



Oaxaca, its Southwest Mexico... I'm going to stay in the City and probably in the old townhouse that's being converted into a 4 star hotel by my uncle... Probably going to go work with him for a little bit like I did last year, lots of fun. like a mile away from the pyramids too... Cool kick back town, mezcal shots every day, can't get better pay than that LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmm....Tequila....???
I know what happens when Trina drinks Tequila!!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Hmm....Tequila....???
> I know what happens when Trina drinks Tequila!!!  LOL!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999839[/snapback]​*



SHHHHHHHHHHHH, JEN, DON'T TELL TOO MANY SECRETS :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:52 AM
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHH, JEN, DON'T TELL TOO MANY SECRETS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999845[/snapback]​*



oh oh oh, i'm bringing a tequila bottle to phoenix, i know what happens LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 10:14 AM
> *oh oh oh, i'm bringing a tequila bottle to phoenix, i know what happens LOL
> [snapback]2999937[/snapback]​*



SHHHHHHH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:22 AM
> *SHHHHHHH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2999982[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: 

if I didn't have school tonight, I would be on my way over... I have to finish machining the guns for captin kurk from star trek, BLAH!!! finished 12 of the handles yesterday... so now I need to do the other sides...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 10:25 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> if I didn't have school tonight, I would be on my way over... I have to finish machining the guns for captin kurk from star trek, BLAH!!! finished 12 of the handles yesterday... so now I need to do the other sides...
> [snapback]2999998[/snapback]​*



You'll have to let me and Jen know when you come to Phx so we can get together and party :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:29 AM
> *You'll have to let me and Jen know when you come to Phx so we can get together and party  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000026[/snapback]​*



for sure... I will hit both of you up when i'm in town again...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 10:30 AM
> *for sure... I will hit both of you up when i'm in town again...
> [snapback]3000036[/snapback]​*



COOL......AND BRING THE TEQUILA WITH YOU!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:31 AM
> *COOL......AND BRING THE TEQUILA WITH YOU!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000038[/snapback]​*



you know it... LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M BACK!! HAD A MEETING!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

whats up jen


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 09:52 AM
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHH, JEN, DON'T TELL TOO MANY SECRETS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999845[/snapback]​*



BOY DO WE EVER OHHHH YEESSSSS SUPER WET BURRITO'SSSS


LETS GET CRUNK!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

damn i have to book a flight if its like that


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2005, 10:49 AM
> *damn i have to book a flight if its like that
> [snapback]3000110[/snapback]​*



YOUR SCARED OF ARIZONA THEN YOU COULD SEE SOME REAL HOPPING ACTION
BUMPER CHECKIN!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 10:47 AM
> *BOY DO WE EVER OHHHH YEESSSSS SUPER WET BURRITO'SSSS
> LETS GET CRUNK!!!!!
> [snapback]3000101[/snapback]​*



FUNNY, DAMIEN....VERY FUNNY!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

BIG M UP UP AND AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

thats nice, whos car is that ?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2005, 11:06 AM
> *thats nice, whos car is that ?
> [snapback]3000172[/snapback]​*



todds


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 10:42 AM
> *I'M BACK!!  HAD A MEETING!
> [snapback]3000076[/snapback]​*



welcome back hehehe

can you believe I woke up early today? LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 11:12 AM
> *todds
> [snapback]3000201[/snapback]​*



IT'S NAME IS PINKY :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 10:52 AM
> *FUNNY, DAMIEN....VERY FUNNY!!!
> [snapback]3000118[/snapback]​*




hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 11:14 AM
> *IT'S NAME IS PINKY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000216[/snapback]​*




oh oh oh, I know something else thats pink LOL


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 12:14 PM
> *IT'S NAME IS PINKY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000216[/snapback]​*



THIS DAY IS ALMOST OVER,,,,YYYEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OOPS,,,SORRY GIRL,,,FORGOT U JUS STARTED,,,,,MY BAD!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 14 2005, 11:20 AM
> *THIS DAY IS ALMOST OVER,,,,YYYEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OOPS,,,SORRY GIRL,,,FORGOT U JUS STARTED,,,,,MY BAD!!!!!!!
> ...



DAMN, WHERE IS THAT SMILEY FACE WITH THE TONGUE STICKING OUT.....OH WELL, PICTURE ME SENDING THAT TO YOU RIGHT NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 14 2005, 12:21 PM
> *DAMN, WHERE IS THAT SMILEY FACE WITH THE TONGUE STICKING OUT.....OH WELL, PICTURE ME SENDING THAT TO YOU RIGHT NOW!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000279[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 14 2005, 10:46 AM
> *whats up jen
> [snapback]3000092[/snapback]​*


What's up Rick? How's the family??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 10:52 AM
> *YOUR SCARED OF ARIZONA THEN YOU COULD SEE SOME REAL HOPPING ACTION
> BUMPER CHECKIN!!!
> [snapback]3000117[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

whats up Jen whats crackin homegirl....


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

thursday!! tomorrow is friday and that means the weekend!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 14 2005, 12:35 PM
> *thursday!! tomorrow is friday and that means the weekend!!
> [snapback]3000609[/snapback]​*



if you were one of my students i would say, WOW!!! YOU ARE SOOOO SMART!!! you get an A for today... now, do you feel special for knowing your days? LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 14 2005, 12:35 PM
> *thursday!! tomorrow is friday and that means the weekend!!
> [snapback]3000609[/snapback]​*


Oh look who finally joined the class today.......did you just wake up or what??? 

Help.....I'm falling asleep!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 02:59 PM
> *Oh look who finally joined the class today.......did you just wake up or what???
> 
> Help.....I'm falling asleep!!!!
> [snapback]3000804[/snapback]​*


ME TOO I CANT STAY UP..................????????? I NEED SOME HELP TO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 14 2005, 02:18 PM
> *
> [snapback]3000890[/snapback]​*


I TOTALLY JUST WENT TO HAVE A SMOKE BREAK.....DIDNT HELP! I SWEAR IF I HAVE JUST ONE MORE MEETING TODAY...I'M GOING POSTAL!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 02:26 PM
> *I TOTALLY JUST WENT TO HAVE A SMOKE BREAK.....DIDNT HELP!  I SWEAR IF I HAVE JUST ONE MORE MEETING TODAY...I'M GOING POSTAL!
> [snapback]3000939[/snapback]​*


you're already postal!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 14 2005, 02:28 PM
> *you're already postal!!!
> [snapback]3000950[/snapback]​*


Whatever Ray.....there's a difference between postal and crazy!!! I'm actually a little mad at you! I need some quiet time!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Whatever Ray.....there's a difference between postal and crazy!!!  I'm actually a little mad at you!  I need some quiet time!
> [snapback]3001009[/snapback]​*




OHH QUIT POUTING SPOONER, HEY IN CASE ANYONE IS INTERESTED THERES A BIG HOT ROD SHOW AT GLENDALE COLLEGE AT 59TH AVE AND OLIVE/DUNLAP
SUNDAY YES I WILL BE THERE WITH MY CAR SO HIT ME ON THE HIP OR SHOW YOUR FACE! 602-717-6741


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Whatever Ray.....there's a difference between postal and crazy!!!  I'm actually a little mad at you!  I need some quiet time!
> [snapback]3001009[/snapback]​*


effing crybaby! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 14 2005, 03:06 PM
> *effing crybaby! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]3001109[/snapback]​*


Anyways....quiet time is over and I'm done pouting. You guys better be nice to me or I'm telling Nacho!!! j/k

Damien, you're going to what??? A hot rod show?? Is that like a monster truck rally?? Or that smash em up things??? Isn't that one of them ******* things???

Hey I can't be the only one getting picked on!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 03:13 PM
> *Anyways....quiet time is over and I'm done pouting.  You guys better be nice to me or I'm telling Nacho!!!  j/k
> 
> Damien, you're going to what???  A hot rod show??  Is that like a monster truck rally??  Or that smash em up things???  Isn't that one of them ******* things???
> ...



LISTEN UP MISSY YES I'M GOING TO A HOTROD SHOW, ALL THESE HOTRODDERS THAT DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS NEED TO SEE AND UNDERSTAND THYAT US LOLO RIDERS ARE COOL AND HAVE NICE CARS TOO PLUS I ENJOY CHECKING OUT THEIR COOL IDEAS, AND NO IM NOT PUTTING 20'S ON MY CAR


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 03:19 PM
> *LISTEN UP MISSY YES I'M GOING TO A HOTROD SHOW, ALL THESE HOTRODDERS THAT DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS NEED TO SEE AND UNDERSTAND THYAT US LOLO RIDERS ARE COOL AND HAVE NICE CARS TOO PLUS I ENJOY CHECKING OUT THEIR COOL IDEAS, AND NO IM NOT PUTTING 20'S ON MY CAR
> [snapback]3001188[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 03:19 PM
> *LISTEN UP MISSY YES I'M GOING TO A HOTROD SHOW, ALL THESE HOTRODDERS THAT DON'T LIKE LOWRIDERS NEED TO SEE AND UNDERSTAND THYAT US LOLO RIDERS ARE COOL AND HAVE NICE CARS TOO PLUS I ENJOY CHECKING OUT THEIR COOL IDEAS, AND NO IM NOT PUTTING 20'S ON MY CAR
> [snapback]3001188[/snapback]​*


YOU REALLY ARE THE WHITE SHEEP OF THE FAMILY!! j/k JUST WONDERING...IS THAT "WHITE NIGHT"??? :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 03:13 PM
> *Anyways....quiet time is over and I'm done pouting.  You guys better be nice to me or I'm telling Nacho!!!  j/k
> 
> Damien, you're going to what???  A hot rod show??  Is that like a monster truck rally??  Or that smash em up things???  Isn't that one of them ******* things???
> ...


y'all 2 ******** should go together!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Anyways....quiet time is over and I'm done pouting.  You guys better be nice to me or I'm telling Nacho!!!  j/k
> 
> Damien, you're going to what???  A hot rod show??  Is that like a monster truck rally??  Or that smash em up things???  Isn't that one of them ******* things???
> ...


WASN'T THAT CRUISE ON CENTRAL A HOTROD SHOW? DIDN'T EVERYONE WANT TO GOTO THAT? SO WHATS THE DIFFRENCE? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 14 2005, 03:28 PM
> *WASN'T THAT CRUISE ON CENTRAL A HOTROD SHOW? DIDN'T EVERYONE WANT TO GOTO THAT? SO WHATS THE DIFFRENCE? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3001253[/snapback]​*


GO BACK TO SLEEP ALREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 04:31 PM
> *GO BACK TO SLEEP ALREADY!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3001274[/snapback]​*


leave me alone


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 14 2005, 10:05 AM
> *hello trina, jen, tim (phx riderz), uhmm... the rest of the phoenix riderz who's names i keep forgetting hahaha...
> 
> chingao, to many of you LOL
> [snapback]2999628[/snapback]​*


3-pages later wutts up snach o.......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 14 2005, 03:38 PM
> *leave me alone
> [snapback]3001347[/snapback]​*


WHO'S POUTING NOW???? :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 14 2005, 03:49 PM
> *WHO'S POUTING NOW???? :roflmao:
> [snapback]3001382[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 14 2005, 03:30 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3001266[/snapback]​*


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT UP TO ALL MAJESTICS MEMBERS AND ALL OF LIL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 04:28 PM
> *WHAT UP TO ALL MAJESTICS MEMBERS  AND ALL OF LIL
> [snapback]3001563[/snapback]​*


you forgot to say hi to your "DAD"...yours truly.....LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 14 2005, 02:41 PM
> *3-pages later wutts up snach o.......
> [snapback]3001380[/snapback]​*


yeah ain't that a bitch, mutha don't even know who he's saying hi to!

Uhhgg! :uh:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

Clean Lac :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nice lac. lol whats up?? anything happening this weekend??


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

MR. " MUTHAFUCKIN RAGSEVEN" , PM ME YOUR NEW CELL NUMBER, I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THA PHOENIX AREA. CORY :thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ?????

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!! :biggrin: 

ANYTHING HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 15 2005, 05:07 AM
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ?????
> 
> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.....IT'S FRIDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 08:34 AM
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.....IT'S FRIDAY!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3004161[/snapback]​*


DIDN'T SOMEONE ALREADY SAY THAT.......j/k


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hmmmm.... 

Grabs the microphone, takes a deep breath, waves hands and contracts legs... grabs his penis, spits and says...




















FUCK THE POLICE COMING STRAIGHT FROM COMPTON!!!























the end, my rap session, my 2 seconds of fame... thank you to my fans LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 07:36 AM
> *DIDN'T SOMEONE ALREADY SAY THAT.......j/k
> [snapback]3004170[/snapback]​*



TROUBLE, YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE A SMART ASS ON FRIDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 08:40 AM
> *TROUBLE, YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE A SMART ASS ON FRIDAY!!!!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3004188[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT SMART ASS


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 07:49 AM
> *THATS WHAT SMART ASS
> [snapback]3004224[/snapback]​*



OK, I UNDERSTAND NOW. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning!! 2 hours down and 6 to go.....damn i hope it goes fast!!! :uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 09:10 AM
> *Good Morning!!  2 hours down and 6 to go.....damn i hope it goes fast!!! :uh:
> [snapback]3004547[/snapback]​*



I still have 7 to go.....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 10:13 AM
> *I still have 7 to go.....
> [snapback]3004560[/snapback]​*



DAMN THAT SUCKS,,

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE,,

DAMN IT WHERE IS THAT SMILEY FACE WITH TONGUE,,O WELL THATS 4 U GLENDALE GRL,,,,,

.
.
.

.
.

.
.
.
:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 15 2005, 09:17 AM
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS,,
> 
> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE,,
> ...



GEE....THANKS....ARE YOU AT LUNCH YET?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 10:10 AM
> *Good Morning!!  2 hours down and 6 to go.....damn i hope it goes fast!!! :uh:
> [snapback]3004547[/snapback]​*



DANG I GOT 5 HOURS DOWN AND 5 TO GO,,

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 10:18 AM
> *GEE....THANKS....ARE YOU AT LUNCH YET??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3004578[/snapback]​*



YUP!!!!! ALMOST THAT TIME,,




HEY DONT HATE CUZ YOU HAVENT HAD BREAKFAST YET!!!!!!!




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:







:angel:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 15 2005, 09:20 AM
> *YUP!!!!! ALMOST THAT TIME,,
> HEY DONT HATE CUZ YOU HAVENT HAD BREAKFAST YET!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



BRAT!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

HEY *TROUBLE*,,,,,,,,













WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 10:21 AM
> *BRAT!!!!
> [snapback]3004599[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: :angel: 




:angel: :angel:









:rofl: :rofl: 
I KNOW HUH,,,,,,JK,,,,,,


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin: 


GOTTA GET BACK TO WORK,,,CANT SLEEP ALLL DAY,,,

LIKE,,,,




*TROUBLE*!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 15 2005, 09:17 AM
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS,,
> 
> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE,,
> ...




ok.. well since u ladies have asked so nicely... 

here's a smiley u can use while layitlow gets one with the tongue.. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Trouble,
Do me a huge favor....post this on Lay it Low, on the AZ side. 
This is a picture of Damien at the Family Reunion. 
This is what happens after the hot rod show. 
Thanks,
Jen
[attachmentid=147896]


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

ciao a tutti l'stanza, come stai sta di?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Hey Trouble,
> Do me a huge favor....post this on Lay it Low, on the AZ side.
> This is a picture of Damien at the Family Reunion.
> ...



lmao!! :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Hey Trouble,
> Do me a huge favor....post this on Lay it Low, on the AZ side.
> This is a picture of Damien at the Family Reunion.
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEAH THATS NOT ME IM NOT INBREAD LIKE YOU COME ON, DONT MAKE ME POST UP VEGAS PICS AND 818 SPOONING PICS!!!!! YES I DO HAVE IT ON TAPE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Hey Trouble,
> Do me a huge favor....post this on Lay it Low, on the AZ side.
> This is a picture of Damien at the Family Reunion.
> ...


THAT IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE EVER SEEN!! WHEN I SAW THAT I WAS TOTALLY CRACKING UP! GOOD THING I DIDNT BREAK OUT THE VEGAS PICS TOO! 

HEY TRINA....YOU'RE QUIET TODAY.....ARE YOU AWAKE? DAMN LISA, 10 HOUR DAYS....HELL NO FOR ME!! GIRLS, I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GO OUT TONIGHT! I THINK IT'S TIME TO CELEBRATE!! NOT SURE WHAT, JUST GONNA PRACTICE, SO WHEN I DO HAVE SOMETHING TO CELEBRATE, I WILL BE A PROFESSIONAL!!!

HEY NACHO....WHAT WAS I SUPPOSED TO GET YOU FROM WALMART AGAIN???J/K!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 15 2005, 11:00 AM
> *YEAH THATS NOT ME IM NOT INBREAD LIKE YOU COME ON,  DONT MAKE ME POST UP VEGAS PICS AND 818 SPOONING PICS!!!!! YES I DO HAVE IT ON TAPE
> [snapback]3005189[/snapback]​*


COME ON DAMIEN.....JUST HAVING SOME FUN!!! YOU DO NOT HAVE THAT ON TAPE....WHAT WERE YOU DOING TRYING TO COME INSIDE MY ROOM ANYWAY!!! 

OK....WE BETTER NOT GET THIS STARTED....WE'LL DISCUSS THIS OVER A 30 PACK! :cheesy:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:06 AM
> *THAT IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE EVER SEEN!! WHEN I SAW THAT I WAS TOTALLY CRACKING UP!  GOOD THING I DIDNT BREAK OUT THE VEGAS PICS TOO!
> 
> HEY TRINA....YOU'RE QUIET TODAY.....ARE YOU AWAKE?  DAMN LISA, 10 HOUR DAYS....HELL NO FOR ME!!  GIRLS, I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GO OUT TONIGHT!  I THINK IT'S TIME TO CELEBRATE!!  NOT SURE WHAT, JUST GONNA PRACTICE, SO WHEN I DO HAVE SOMETHING TO CELEBRATE, I WILL BE A PROFESSIONAL!!!
> ...



I'M AWAKE.....I ACTUALLY HAD TO WORK FOR A LITTLE WHILE...IMAGINE THAT....HIT ME UP IF YOU DECIDE TO GO OUT TONIGHT.....MAYBE WE WILL BE BAD GIRLS TOGETHER.....OOOHHH, ACTUALLY THAT'S A SCARY THOUGHT....THINGS CAN GET PRETTY WILD WHEN THE TWO OF US GET TOGETHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:12 AM
> *COME ON DAMIEN.....JUST HAVING SOME FUN!!!  YOU DO NOT HAVE THAT ON TAPE....WHAT WERE YOU DOING TRYING TO COME INSIDE MY ROOM ANYWAY!!!
> 
> OK....WE BETTER NOT GET THIS STARTED....WE'LL DISCUSS THIS OVER A 30 PACK! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3005253[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 12:12 PM
> *COME ON DAMIEN.....JUST HAVING SOME FUN!!!  YOU DO NOT HAVE THAT ON TAPE....WHAT WERE YOU DOING TRYING TO COME INSIDE MY ROOM ANYWAY!!!
> 
> OK....WE BETTER NOT GET THIS STARTED....WE'LL DISCUSS THIS OVER A 30 PACK! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3005253[/snapback]​*


30-PACK WHEN AND WHERE?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 11:13 AM
> *30-PACK WHEN AND WHERE?
> [snapback]3005265[/snapback]​*



YEAH, JEN, THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYIN... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:12 AM
> *I'M AWAKE.....I ACTUALLY HAD TO WORK FOR A LITTLE WHILE...IMAGINE THAT....HIT ME UP IF YOU DECIDE TO GO OUT TONIGHT.....MAYBE WE WILL BE BAD GIRLS TOGETHER.....OOOHHH, ACTUALLY THAT'S A SCARY THOUGHT....THINGS CAN GET PRETTY WILD WHEN THE TWO OF US GET TOGETHER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3005256[/snapback]​*


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW IT GOES....IT WILL BE LAST MINUTE. MY SON IS GOING TO A SLEEPOVER, SO WHEN I PACKED HIS STUFF....I PACKED MINE TOO.....JUST IN CASE!! (i need a little devil smiley face)!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:15 AM
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW IT GOES....IT WILL BE LAST MINUTE.  MY SON IS GOING TO A SLEEPOVER, SO WHEN I PACKED HIS STUFF....I PACKED MINE TOO.....JUST IN CASE!!  (i need a little devil smiley face)!!!!
> [snapback]3005275[/snapback]​*



YEP, I KNOW HOW IT GOES....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 15 2005, 11:13 AM
> *30-PACK WHEN AND WHERE?
> [snapback]3005265[/snapback]​*


Tonight for sure.....at the shop.....bout 6. :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Tonight for sure.....at the shop.....bout 6. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3005296[/snapback]​*


THEN WHERE GONNA NEED MORE THAN A 30-PACK


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:06 AM
> *THAT IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE EVER SEEN!! WHEN I SAW THAT I WAS TOTALLY CRACKING UP!  GOOD THING I DIDNT BREAK OUT THE VEGAS PICS TOO!
> 
> HEY TRINA....YOU'RE QUIET TODAY.....ARE YOU AWAKE?  DAMN LISA, 10 HOUR DAYS....HELL NO FOR ME!!  GIRLS, I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GO OUT TONIGHT!  I THINK IT'S TIME TO CELEBRATE!!  NOT SURE WHAT, JUST GONNA PRACTICE, SO WHEN I DO HAVE SOMETHING TO CELEBRATE, I WILL BE A PROFESSIONAL!!!
> ...



uhm... Energizers... LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *YEAH, JEN, THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYIN... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3005268[/snapback]​*


I'll let you know where we decide to go!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:15 AM
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW IT GOES....IT WILL BE LAST MINUTE.  MY SON IS GOING TO A SLEEPOVER, SO WHEN I PACKED HIS STUFF....I PACKED MINE TOO.....JUST IN CASE!!  (i need a little devil smiley face)!!!!
> [snapback]3005275[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> THEN WHERE GONNA NEED MORE THAN A 30-PACK
> [snapback]3005303[/snapback]​[/quote
> A 30 pack is a start and what I already have in my fridge...what you bringing?? Got any vodka???


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> > THEN WHERE GONNA NEED MORE THAN A 30-PACK
> > [snapback]3005303[/snapback]​[/quote
> > A 30 pack is a start and what I already have in my fridge...what you bringing?? Got any vodka???
> > [snapback]3005329[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 15 2005, 11:22 AM
> *uhm... Energizers... LOL
> [snapback]3005310[/snapback]​*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:26 AM
> *MMMMMMMM......VODKA AND CRANBERRY JUICE....MY FAVORITE...
> [snapback]3005334[/snapback]​*


That is good.!! I like it with that Orange pop.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:26 AM
> *
> [snapback]3005339[/snapback]​*


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 15 2005, 11:22 AM
> *uhm... Energizers... LOL
> [snapback]3005310[/snapback]​*


YOU'RE JUST A LITTLE FREAK, AREN'T YA!! EVERYONE'S GOT A LITTLE FREAK IN EM!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sounds like fun


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Christian Bros. Brandy with coke, ice, and half a lime squeezed is awesome....

Slice up oranges, sal de guzanito, and mezcal is even more delicious...

or salmon, steamed white rice, veggies, and red wine is even more delicious boohahahaha... fuck it, i'm going to go buy salmon today so that I can boil some rice and red wine.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:30 AM
> *YOU'RE JUST A LITTLE FREAK, AREN'T YA!!  EVERYONE'S GOT A LITTLE FREAK IN EM!!!
> [snapback]3005364[/snapback]​*


i'm not saying anything, i'm a catholic saint... 


Saint Alex


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 11:30 AM
> *YOU'RE JUST A LITTLE FREAK, AREN'T YA!!  EVERYONE'S GOT A LITTLE FREAK IN EM!!!
> [snapback]3005364[/snapback]​*



NOT ME :angel:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 15 2005, 11:32 AM
> *i'm not saying anything, i'm a catholic saint...
> Saint Alex
> [snapback]3005385[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:32 AM
> *NOT ME  :angel:
> [snapback]3005386[/snapback]​*


HA!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 15 2005, 11:33 AM
> *HA!!!
> [snapback]3005392[/snapback]​*




:angel:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:44 AM
> *:angel:
> [snapback]3005460[/snapback]​*


I have something for you lol


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 15 2005, 11:45 AM
> *I have something for you lol
> [snapback]3005464[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:47 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3005481[/snapback]​*



hmmm, trina, how come the news reporter didn't say it was going to rain... i sense water falling hahahaha...
























oh wait, you just got excited thinking about it, damn I'm good LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 15 2005, 11:50 AM
> *hmmm, trina, how come the news reporter didn't say it was going to rain... i sense water falling hahahaha...
> oh wait, you just got excited thinking about it, damn I'm good LOL
> [snapback]3005507[/snapback]​*



:twak:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:52 AM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3005514[/snapback]​*



I love it when females get rough LOL


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 15 2005, 09:23 AM
> *:biggrin:  :angel:
> :angel:  :angel:
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


no i know huh!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 15 2005, 11:54 AM
> *no i know huh!!!
> [snapback]3005535[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 11:12 AM
> *I'M AWAKE.....I ACTUALLY HAD TO WORK FOR A LITTLE WHILE...IMAGINE THAT....HIT ME UP IF YOU DECIDE TO GO OUT TONIGHT.....MAYBE WE WILL BE BAD GIRLS TOGETHER.....OOOHHH, ACTUALLY THAT'S A SCARY THOUGHT....THINGS CAN GET PRETTY WILD WHEN THE TWO OF US GET TOGETHER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3005256[/snapback]​*




OH AND WE ALL KNOW THIS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 15 2005, 11:12 AM
> *ok.. well since u ladies have asked so nicely...
> 
> here's a smiley u can use while layitlow gets one with the tongue..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3004914[/snapback]​*



perfect,,,thx

this one is for you glendale grl!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 15 2005, 11:58 AM
> *OH AND WE ALL KNOW THIS!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> [snapback]3005553[/snapback]​*



WAZAH FOOLIO, haven't spoken to you in a while...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 15 2005, 11:58 AM
> *OH AND WE ALL KNOW THIS!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> [snapback]3005553[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 15 2005, 11:59 AM
> *perfect,,,thx
> 
> this one is for you glendale grl!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3005561[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP HOMIE YOU COMING DOWN FOR OUR BIG HOOPLA MAJESTICS PICNIC?

FIND SOMEONE OUT THERE TO BUY MY RAGTOP, THERES A BUYER FINDER FEE!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 12:05 PM
> *:scrutinize:
> [snapback]3005592[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 15 2005, 12:08 PM
> *WHATS UP HOMIE YOU COMING DOWN FOR OUR BIG HOOPLA MAJESTICS PICNIC?
> 
> FIND SOMEONE OUT THERE TO BUY MY RAGTOP, THERES A BUYER FINDER FEE!
> [snapback]3005614[/snapback]​*



p.m. me the details and price i'll try finding you a buyer, even if it involves putting 20" rims on it :biggrin: 

whens the picnic?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FOR THE RECORD....LET ME JUST SAY THAT TRINA IS A BAD INFLUENCE ON ME!!! I'M A VERY SHY PERSON!


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Woohoo i got off work early today  , but now i don't really have anything to do  , funny how that works sometimes.

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 12:52 PM
> *FOR THE RECORD....LET ME JUST SAY THAT TRINA IS A BAD INFLUENCE ON ME!!!  I'M A VERY SHY PERSON!
> [snapback]3005893[/snapback]​*



YEAH RIGHT!!!! I THINK IT'S THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 01:52 PM
> *FOR THE RECORD....LET ME JUST SAY THAT TRINA IS A BAD INFLUENCE ON ME!!!  I'M A VERY SHY PERSON!
> [snapback]3005893[/snapback]​*


Trinas crazy from what I know so I could believe that :0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 15 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Trinas crazy from what I know so I could believe that :0
> [snapback]3006157[/snapback]​*



ME......NEVER.....I'M AN :angel:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 02:27 PM
> *ME......NEVER.....I'M AN  :angel:
> [snapback]3006174[/snapback]​*


:ugh: Surrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!!!!!!






ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 15 2005, 01:28 PM
> *:ugh: Surrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ZZZZZZZzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...



YEAH, YEAH, YEAH.........Falling asleep at work again????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 01:24 PM
> *YEAH RIGHT!!!! I THINK IT'S THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3006150[/snapback]​*


TREEEENNNNNAAAA........TELL THE TRUTH!! YOU'LL GO STRAIGHT TO HELL FOR LYING.......(SAVE ME A SEAT)!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2005, 01:35 PM
> *TREEEENNNNNAAAA........TELL THE TRUTH!!  YOU'LL GO STRAIGHT TO HELL FOR LYING.......(SAVE ME A SEAT)!!!
> [snapback]3006237[/snapback]​*



I WILL SAVE YOU THE SEAT RIGHT NEXT TO ME...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 15 2005, 02:33 PM
> *YEAH, YEAH, YEAH.........Falling asleep at work again????
> [snapback]3006217[/snapback]​*


Nah baby girl I've learned my lesson of falling asleep at work :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 15 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Nah baby girl I've learned my lesson of falling asleep at work :biggrin:
> [snapback]3006294[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 02:02 PM
> *OHH QUIT POUTING SPOONER,  HEY IN CASE ANYONE IS INTERESTED THERES A BIG HOT ROD SHOW AT GLENDALE COLLEGE AT 59TH AVE AND OLIVE/DUNLAP
> SUNDAY YES I WILL BE THERE WITH MY CAR SO HIT ME ON THE HIP OR SHOW YOUR FACE!  602-717-6741
> [snapback]3001094[/snapback]​*


Cool, i'll be there.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

any details on the hot rod show?? is it free to the public?? what time is it and where is located exactly??


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

well, went to the hot rod show at gcc and there wasnt shit going on there!! didnt see ya there either haterade :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 17 2005, 02:44 PM
> *well, went to the hot rod show at gcc and there wasnt shit going on there!! didnt see ya there either haterade :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3012291[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

haterade need to change his name to ghost rider :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning......anybody do anything good this weekend??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 18 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Good morning......anybody do anything good this weekend??
> [snapback]3015754[/snapback]​*


Nothing exciting.....how about you??


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nothing exciting this weekend, just went to the hotrod show at gcc, not spectacular!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 18 2005, 01:29 PM
> *nothing exciting this weekend, just went to the hotrod show at gcc, not spectacular!!
> [snapback]3016583[/snapback]​*


DONT TRIP,WAIT TILL SUNDAY FOR THE PICNIC;IT'LL BE OFF THE CHAIN!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

looking forward to it!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 18 2005, 02:15 PM
> *looking forward to it!!
> [snapback]3016799[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 18 2005, 01:57 PM
> *DONT TRIP,WAIT TILL SUNDAY FOR THE PICNIC;IT'LL BE OFF THE CHAIN!!
> [snapback]3016739[/snapback]​*


IT SURE WILL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 18 2005, 04:06 PM
> *IT SURE WILL!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3017329[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 18 2005, 04:06 PM
> *IT SURE WILL!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3017329[/snapback]​*



HEY JEN, WHAT ARE YOU STILL DOING AT WORK??? SHOULDN'T YOU BE GONE ALREADY?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *So what time is the picnic starting? Details?


I can vouch for last year.. the big M threw down on their picnic... had the place packed! It was a lot of fun... *


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

wheres the park at?? never been out there. i will be rolling solo to this event!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Apr 15 2005, 12:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





can both of you be a bad influence on me? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: i need some bad influence as well!!  uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 07:18 AM
> *can both of you be a bad influence on me? hahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3020162[/snapback]​*


NOT ME!!! I'M TODD'S SISTER....REMEMBER!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 19 2005, 07:23 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i need some bad influence as well!!    uffin:
> [snapback]3020187[/snapback]​*


TRINA....I THINK HE'S TALKING TO YOU!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 09:14 AM
> *NOT ME!!!  I'M TODD'S SISTER....REMEMBER!
> [snapback]3020714[/snapback]​*



dang you're right LOL... ok, any other girl to have a bad influence on me LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 09:14 AM
> *NOT ME!!!  I'M TODD'S SISTER....REMEMBER!
> [snapback]3020714[/snapback]​*



YOU ARE???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (j/k)


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 09:15 AM
> *TRINA....I THINK HE'S TALKING TO YOU!
> [snapback]3020721[/snapback]​*



WHO ME??? :angel:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 19 2005, 09:33 AM
> *WHO ME???  :angel:
> [snapback]3020788[/snapback]​*


hallo


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 09:20 AM
> *dang you're right LOL... ok, any other girl to have a bad influence on me LOL
> [snapback]3020739[/snapback]​*


NACHO'S A HOOCHIE!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 09:37 AM
> *NACHO'S A HOOCHIE!!
> [snapback]3020807[/snapback]​*


as long as i'm not a coochie I guess its all good LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 09:37 AM
> *NACHO'S A HOOCHIE!!
> [snapback]3020807[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 19 2005, 09:45 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3020842[/snapback]​*


don't laugh :twak: 

2 against 1= threesome... lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 09:46 AM
> *don't laugh  :twak:
> 
> 2 against 1= threesome... lol
> [snapback]3020847[/snapback]​*


YOU'RE A MESS TODAY!! GUESS WE KNOW WHAT'S ON YOUR MIND.....AGAIN OR STILL!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 10:14 AM
> *YOU'RE A MESS TODAY!!  GUESS WE KNOW WHAT'S ON YOUR MIND.....AGAIN OR STILL!
> [snapback]3020945[/snapback]​*



<~~~ two headed, which mind? LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 10:20 AM
> *<~~~ two headed, which mind? LOL
> [snapback]3020976[/snapback]​*


go take a cold shower!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 10:28 AM
> *go take a cold shower!!!
> [snapback]3021014[/snapback]​*




A REALLY COLD SHOWER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ANYBODY HAVING A GREAT DAY??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 11:25 AM
> *ANYBODY HAVING A GREAT DAY??
> [snapback]3021272[/snapback]​*



IT'S TUESDAY...IT WOULD BE BETTER IF IT WAS FRIDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 19 2005, 11:32 AM
> *IT'S TUESDAY...IT WOULD BE BETTER IF IT WAS FRIDAY!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3021306[/snapback]​*


TRUE! I HAVE A 4 DAY WEEKEND!! I'M OFF FRIDAY AND MONDAY (KIND OF FIGURE I'LL NEED IT!!!)


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 11:34 AM
> *TRUE!  I HAVE A 4 DAY WEEKEND!!  I'M OFF FRIDAY AND MONDAY (KIND OF FIGURE I'LL NEED IT!!!)
> [snapback]3021315[/snapback]​*



YEP, YOU PROBABLY WILL CONSIDERING THE PICNIC IS SUNDAY, DRINKING AND SUN...YOU WOULDN'T WANT TO GET UP TO GO TO WORK ON MONDAY MORNING.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 11:34 AM
> *TRUE!  I HAVE A 4 DAY WEEKEND!!  I'M OFF FRIDAY AND MONDAY (KIND OF FIGURE I'LL NEED IT!!!)
> [snapback]3021315[/snapback]​*


I think you'll need more than that!!!............ :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

4 day weekend, plenty of time to be a bad influence!!
:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 19 2005, 10:35 AM
> *A REALLY COLD SHOWER!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3021049[/snapback]​*



something will shrink and come back with a vengeance LOL hahaha


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 11:34 AM
> *TRUE!  I HAVE A 4 DAY WEEKEND!!  I'M OFF FRIDAY AND MONDAY (KIND OF FIGURE I'LL NEED IT!!!)
> [snapback]3021315[/snapback]​*



oh shit, so you are going to come to l.a. after all YAY!!! hahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 19 2005, 11:42 AM
> *I think you'll need more than that!!!............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3021352[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP RAY! SHIT TALKING AS USUAL I SEE.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 19 2005, 12:35 PM
> *4 day weekend, plenty of time to be a bad influence!!
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3021573[/snapback]​*


I SWEAR I'M AN ANGEL!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 19 2005, 01:35 PM
> *oh shit, so you are going to come to l.a. after all YAY!!! hahaha
> [snapback]3021820[/snapback]​*


I WASNT INVITED.


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 01:40 PM
> *I SWEAR I'M AN ANGEL!!!
> [snapback]3021838[/snapback]​*



JEN, DIDN'T YOU JUST TELL ME IT WASN'T NICE TO LIE!!! NOW BE HONEST, EVERYTHING I KNOW I LEARNED FROM YOU!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (j/k sort of)


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 01:43 PM
> *I WASNT INVITED.
> [snapback]3021850[/snapback]​*


ME EITHER....WHAT'S UP WITH THAT NACHO?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

ha ha ha ha!!!! dont care whos an angel or not, i just need some bad influence for the weekend!! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 01:39 PM
> *WHAT'S UP RAY!  SHIT TALKING AS USUAL I SEE.
> [snapback]3021835[/snapback]​*


are you going to Chicago Majestics picnic on 7/31/05 w/us????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 19 2005, 02:42 PM
> *are you going to Chicago Majestics picnic on 7/31/05 w/us????
> [snapback]3022041[/snapback]​*


HE TOLD ME, HEY WE'RE GOING FOR THE PICNIC AT THE END OF JULY, TAKE SOME DAYS OFF, I SAID OK. IT WAS PRETTY SIMPLE. I DONT KNOW WHY I HAVE TO GO IF ALL YOU GUYS ARE GOING, BUT YOU KNOW HOW HE IS. WE HAVE SO MUCH FUN WHEN WE GO. I WOULD MISS OUT IF I DIDNT GO!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 19 2005, 02:23 PM
> *ha ha ha ha!!!! dont care whos an angel or not, i just need some bad influence for the weekend!! :biggrin:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3021950[/snapback]​*


GO TO THE PICNIC...THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF BAD INFLUENCE THERE!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 03:06 PM
> *HE TOLD ME, HEY WE'RE GOING FOR THE PICNIC AT THE END OF JULY, TAKE SOME DAYS OFF, I SAID OK.  IT WAS PRETTY SIMPLE.  I DONT KNOW WHY I HAVE TO GO IF ALL YOU GUYS ARE GOING, BUT YOU KNOW HOW HE IS.  WE HAVE SO MUCH FUN WHEN WE GO.  I WOULD MISS OUT IF I DIDNT GO!
> [snapback]3022131[/snapback]​*


i'm flying up there i'm not going on the road trip...nancy,little ray, brian & sergio are coming w/me......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 19 2005, 03:18 PM
> *i'm flying up there i'm not going on the road trip...nancy,little ray, brian & sergio are coming w/me......
> [snapback]3022195[/snapback]​*


THAT WILL BE A LONG ROAD TRIP. WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS. THAT'S A LONG TIME TO DRIVE WITH HIM! I DONT THINK I CAN POSSIBLY TALK THAT MUCH!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 03:22 PM
> *THAT WILL BE A LONG ROAD TRIP.  WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.  THAT'S A LONG TIME TO DRIVE WITH HIM!  I DONT THINK I CAN POSSIBLY TALK THAT MUCH!
> [snapback]3022222[/snapback]​*


GOOD LUCK! YOU WILL NEED IT!...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

so wheres the party on saturday night


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 19 2005, 03:28 PM
> *GOOD LUCK! YOU WILL NEED IT!...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022266[/snapback]​*


THANKS!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Apr 19 2005, 03:38 PM
> *so wheres the party  on saturday night
> [snapback]3022303[/snapback]​*


FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND, THE OFFICIAL PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT IS AT PANTERA'S. I WAS AT THE SHOP YESTERDAY WHEN TODD WAS TALKING WITH CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT. ASK TODD FOR THE REST OF THE DETAILS.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 19 2005, 03:46 PM
> *FROM WHAT I UNDERSTAND, THE OFFICIAL PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT IS AT PANTERA'S.  I WAS AT THE SHOP YESTERDAY WHEN TODD WAS TALKING WITH CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT.  ASK TODD FOR THE REST OF THE DETAILS.
> [snapback]3022335[/snapback]​*


THAT'S WHAT I HEARD TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

GO TO THE PICNIC...THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF BAD INFLUENCE THERE! 


i plan on being there!! but that still leaves 2 days open!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

THIS TOPIC READS LIKE A SOAP OPERA NOW. :biggrin: 

Who's going to the Majestics pic-nic anyways?

Phoenix Riderz will be there for sure.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 05:51 PM
> *THIS TOPIC READS LIKE A SOAP OPERA NOW. :biggrin:
> 
> Who's going to the Majestics pic-nic anyways?
> ...




i was thinking the same thing!! lol, be easy if some of them had yahoo messenger!! lol i am gonna try to make it the picnic!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 06:51 PM
> *THIS TOPIC READS LIKE A SOAP OPERA NOW. :biggrin:
> 
> Who's going to the Majestics pic-nic anyways?
> ...


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN GONE FOR 1-DAY AND 2-PAGES OF NOTHING.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 05:51 PM
> *THIS TOPIC READS LIKE A SOAP OPERA NOW. :biggrin:
> 
> Who's going to the Majestics pic-nic anyways?
> ...


Just having some fun....quit crying already! :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 19 2005, 06:24 PM
> *i was thinking the same thing!! lol, be easy if some of them had yahoo messenger!! lol i am gonna try to make it the picnic!!
> [snapback]3022819[/snapback]​*


Trina...cut this guy off, he shouldn't get any bad influence.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 20 2005, 08:18 AM
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYIN GONE FOR 1-DAY AND 2-PAGES OF NOTHING.....
> [snapback]3025320[/snapback]​*


Ok Trouble, we want to hear what you have to say! :cheesy:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

HEY WHATS UP AZ?????

HEY GLENDALE GRL WHERE U AT????

THIS FRIDAY MY FRIEND IS HAVING HER B-DAY
PARTY AT PANTERA'S WANNA GO????? :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 20 2005, 09:01 AM
> *HEY WHATS UP AZ?????
> 
> HEY GLENDALE GRL WHERE U AT????
> ...



HEY GIRL...YEAH, I WANNA GO. :biggrin: YOU GOING TO BUY ME A TABLE DANCE?????  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I KNOW WHERE THERE'S PLENTY OF BAD INFLUENCE FOR YA ROSY PALMS!!! HA HA

I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO INTRODUCE YOU TO SOME INDIVIDUALS? HMMMM
EN WANNA HELP SMALL SKINNY WHITE GUY NEEDS SOME LOVINGS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 20 2005, 07:21 AM
> *Just having some fun....quit crying already!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3025339[/snapback]​*


Bullshit, Bullshit, Bullshit............... :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 20 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Bullshit, Bullshit, Bullshit............... :uh:
> [snapback]3026045[/snapback]​*


whatever!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 20 2005, 10:29 AM
> *HEY GIRL...YEAH, I WANNA GO.  :biggrin:  YOU GOING TO BUY ME A TABLE DANCE?????    HAHAHAHAHAHA
> [snapback]3025606[/snapback]​*



of course!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 20 2005, 11:57 AM
> *of course!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [snapback]3026325[/snapback]​*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

thats it i'm unsubscribing to this topic....................... :guns: :worship:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 20 2005, 01:01 PM
> *thats it i'm unsubscribing to this topic....................... :guns:  :worship:
> [snapback]3026358[/snapback]​*



see ya!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats up today?? just got home from class!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 20 2005, 01:05 PM
> *whats up today?? just got home from class!!
> [snapback]3026618[/snapback]​*


USUAL CRAP, SOMEBODY IS WHINING ABOUT SOMETHING....

HEY LISA AND TRINA! :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 20 2005, 01:08 PM
> *USUAL CRAP, SOMEBODY IS WHINING ABOUT SOMETHING....
> 
> HEY LISA AND TRINA! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3026636[/snapback]​*



HEY JEN....WHAT'S UP TODAY??? :biggrin: 

HEY ROSECITYRIDER!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey yall!! whos whining about what now??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 20 2005, 01:28 PM
> *hey yall!! whos whining about what now??
> [snapback]3026715[/snapback]​*



TROUBLE IS WHINING AS USUAL.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:0 trouble huh, trouble can be fun!! ha ha ha


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 20 2005, 02:08 PM
> *USUAL CRAP, SOMEBODY IS WHINING ABOUT SOMETHING....
> 
> HEY LISA AND TRINA! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3026636[/snapback]​*



hey whats up girl!!!!

how r u ?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 20 2005, 01:56 PM
> *hey whats up girl!!!!
> 
> how r u ?????
> ...


Not much....bored to death right now! Tomorrow is my Friday so I'm completely ready to get out of here!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 20 2005, 01:27 PM
> *HEY JEN....WHAT'S UP TODAY???  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY ROSECITYRIDER!!!
> [snapback]3026698[/snapback]​*


i'm just waiting til 4!!

Hey Rosecity guy....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Apr 20 2005, 12:01 PM
> *thats it i'm unsubscribing to this topic....................... :guns:  :worship:
> [snapback]3026358[/snapback]​*


Do you need some kleenex????


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HELLO TO ALL MY AZ'ERS WHATS UP LADIEZ!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 20 2005, 02:26 PM
> *HELLO TO ALL MY AZ'ERS WHATS UP LADIEZ!
> [snapback]3027131[/snapback]​*


HEY SPOONER.....HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

LAYIN UP IN THA CUT! HEY DO YA THINK I SHOULD LEAVE THE CHROME RIMS ON FOR THE SHOW OR THROW ON THE BLUE ONES?

I'M COMING READY TO HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 21 2005, 07:53 AM
> *LAYIN UP IN THA CUT!  HEY DO YA THINK I SHOULD LEAVE THE CHROME RIMS ON FOR THE SHOW OR THROW ON THE BLUE ONES?
> 
> I'M COMING READY TO HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3029914[/snapback]​*


i like the blue ones.....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 19 2005, 01:56 PM
> *ME EITHER....WHAT'S UP WITH THAT NACHO?
> [snapback]3021894[/snapback]​*


if it were cold a 3some would be nice, but its getting hot now so GRRR LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 21 2005, 08:44 AM
> *if it were cold a 3some would be nice, but its getting hot now so GRRR LOL
> [snapback]3030220[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 09:02 AM
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3030330[/snapback]​*


hehee, trying to pervertisize me... LOL i'm Saint Alex, the next Catholic Saint... lol



Santo Alex


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*whats up trouble, hey ladiez, wazza trudawg!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 21 2005, 10:29 AM
> *whats up trouble, hey ladiez, wazza trudawg!
> [snapback]3030448[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 21 2005, 09:29 AM
> *whats up trouble, hey ladiez, wazza trudawg!
> [snapback]3030448[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 09:51 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3030598[/snapback]​*


ackhem... lol


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 09:51 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3030598[/snapback]​*


hey glendale grl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 21 2005, 09:38 AM
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3030505[/snapback]​*


_there ya go_


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 21 2005, 09:58 AM
> *ackhem... lol
> [snapback]3030635[/snapback]​*



Hi Nacho!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 10:02 AM
> *Hi Nacho!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3030665[/snapback]​*


hello lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 21 2005, 09:29 AM
> *hehee, trying to pervertisize me... LOL i'm Saint Alex, the next Catholic Saint... lol
> Santo Alex
> [snapback]3030444[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 21 2005, 09:29 AM
> *whats up trouble, hey ladiez, wazza trudawg!
> [snapback]3030448[/snapback]​*


Hey....how's it going??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_hello jen, things are going great. thank you_


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 21 2005, 10:29 AM
> *whats up trouble, hey ladiez, wazza trudawg!
> [snapback]3030448[/snapback]​*



hey whats up 73rivera!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 21 2005, 11:43 AM
> *hey whats up 73rivera!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3031229[/snapback]​*


hey whats up!?!?! how have you been?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 21 2005, 12:46 PM
> *hey whats up!?!?! how have you been?
> [snapback]3031244[/snapback]​*



i been kool,,jus working,,you know same thing,,jus another day,,another $$,,,huh..

the LADIEZ are also doing good,,,,

we jus been working alot on our rides,,man that stuff is hard,,but we have fun doing it,,its a good learnig experience,,building our own lo-lo,,fixing it,,doing body work,,junk yards,,allll that,,its koool,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Hi Nacho!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3030665[/snapback]​*



hey girl did u eat breakfast yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i jus had lunch almost time for me to go HOME,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 21 2005, 12:01 PM
> *hey girl did u eat breakfast yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



YES, I HAD BREAKFAST.......ALMOST TIME FOR LUNCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 01:02 PM
> *YES, I HAD BREAKFAST.......ALMOST TIME FOR LUNCH  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3031350[/snapback]​*



damn it,,,must got to work early huh,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 21 2005, 12:10 PM
> *damn it,,,must got to work early huh,,,,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3031407[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 21 2005, 11:13 AM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3031040[/snapback]​*



WHAT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I think my car is dying.....quick somebody call the junkyard!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

whats crackin pan!!!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hello arizona!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 21 2005, 01:02 PM
> *hello arizona!!
> [snapback]3031663[/snapback]​*


hey whats up..hows it goin...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 21 2005, 12:39 PM
> *I think my car is dying.....quick somebody call the junkyard!!!!!
> [snapback]3031507[/snapback]​*



i'm selling an acura integra type R for $14,000 or best offer... the car will kill any mustang or camaro for sure... LOL


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 21 2005, 12:39 PM
> *I think my car is dying.....quick somebody call the junkyard!!!!!
> [snapback]3031507[/snapback]​*



What's wrong with your car Jen????? Isn't today your Friday?? Only a few more hours to go for you. :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 21 2005, 01:12 PM
> *hey whats up..hows it goin...
> [snapback]3031740[/snapback]​*



its going, just aint figured out how yet!! sure am glad its the weekend!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 21 2005, 01:40 PM
> *its going, just aint figured out how yet!! sure am glad its the weekend!!
> [snapback]3031868[/snapback]​*


yeah me too....one more day...the caddy looks nice btw


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks, needs a few minor touch ups, but it gets me around!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 21 2005, 01:46 PM
> *thanks, needs a few minor touch ups, but it gets me around!!
> [snapback]3031925[/snapback]​*


well nice car just the same...


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hopefullyi will be able to take it to the majestics picnic, hope to see some of you other layitlowers there, specially the ladies!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 21 2005, 12:42 PM
> *whats crackin pan!!!!!
> [snapback]3031520[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP MARINATE!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Apr 21 2005, 01:28 PM
> *i'm selling an acura integra type R for $14,000 or best offer... the car will kill any mustang or camaro for sure... LOL
> [snapback]3031770[/snapback]​*


NO THANKS...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 21 2005, 01:36 PM
> *What's wrong with your car Jen????? Isn't today your Friday?? Only a few  more hours to go for you.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3031833[/snapback]​*


Hell, I dont know. It's something bad....and no it's not out of gas! Yep, today is my Friday. I'm drinking tonight!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 21 2005, 02:51 PM
> *hopefullyi will be able to take it to the majestics picnic, hope to see some of you other layitlowers there, specially the ladies!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3031967[/snapback]​*



hey rosecityrider,,,da ladiez will be there,,,

and hopefully my 69 will be done,,,well at least
presentable,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 21 2005, 02:20 PM
> *hey rosecityrider,,,da ladiez will be there,,,
> 
> and hopefully my 69 will be done,,,well at least
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW JOHNNY LOZOYA'S #?? IF SO, PLEASE PM ME.
THANKS.

ONLY 50 MINUTES LEFT!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SEE YA ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 21 2005, 03:59 PM
> *SEE YA ON SUNDAY!!
> [snapback]3032559[/snapback]​*



CALL ME THIS WEEKEND, CHICA, IF YOU DECIDE TO DO ANYTHING!!!! :biggrin: WELL, ANYTHING BESIDES HELPING YOUR BROTHER ALL WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: WTF? Did anyone see this shit?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Apr 22 2005, 04:08 AM
> *  :angry: WTF?  Did anyone see this shit?
> [snapback]3034903[/snapback]​*


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

AZ ITS 
,
,
,
,
,
ALMOST,,,,,
,
,

BUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR TIME!!!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

allday................except sunday :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 22 2005, 09:20 AM
> *AZ ITS
> ,
> ,
> ...




YEP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

almost?? started on the buuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr last night!! :biggrin:



and i hope its not raining on sunday!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

IT'S GETTING CLOUDY!!! YUCK.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yep, aint looking to good right now!! :tears:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 22 2005, 11:17 AM
> *yep, aint looking to good right now!!  :tears:
> [snapback]3036546[/snapback]​*



Nope, not at all.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

GlendaleGrl alway's up to no good :biggrin: Working hard?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 22 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Nope, not at all.
> [snapback]3036547[/snapback]​*



HI GOTTI!! I see you down there. :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 22 2005, 11:17 AM
> *GlendaleGrl alway's up to no good :biggrin:  Working hard?
> [snapback]3036548[/snapback]​*



HEY BABY!!!! :biggrin: I'M AN :angel: REMEMBER THAT!! Yep, working hard today....just took a little break to see what was up on LIL.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 22 2005, 12:18 PM
> *HI GOTTI!! I see you down there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3036552[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Keepin an eye on you :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You an :angel: hhhhhmmmmmm we'll see about that


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 22 2005, 11:21 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Keepin an eye on you :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You an  :angel: hhhhhmmmmmm we'll see about that
> [snapback]3036574[/snapback]​*



I LIKE IT WHEN YOU KEEP AN EYE ON ME!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 22 2005, 12:24 PM
> *I LIKE IT WHEN YOU KEEP AN EYE ON ME!!
> [snapback]3036587[/snapback]​*


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

GET A ROOM THIS SITE IS FOR LOWRIDER TOPICS, HMMM YOU KNOW HOW LONG AGO I STARTED THIS POST WOW IT HAS GROWN!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 22 2005, 12:15 PM
> *GET A ROOM THIS SITE IS FOR LOWRIDER TOPICS, HMMM  YOU KNOW HOW LONG AGO I STARTED THIS POST WOW IT HAS GROWN!!!
> [snapback]3036979[/snapback]​*



BE QUIET DAMIEN!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 22 2005, 12:21 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Keepin an eye on you :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You an  :angel: hhhhhmmmmmm we'll see about that
> [snapback]3036574[/snapback]​*


_*You got to cool it now
You got to cool it now
Ooooooh watch out
You're gonna loose control
Cool it now
You got to slow it down
Slow it down...
You're gonna fall in love*_


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 12:27 PM
> *You got to cool it now
> You got to cool it now
> Ooooooh watch out
> ...




OOOOOHHHHHH OK ARIZONA, ANYWAYZ EVERYONE READY FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 22 2005, 01:59 PM
> *OOOOOHHHHHH OK  ARIZONA, ANYWAYZ EVERYONE READY FOR THIS WEEKEND
> [snapback]3037512[/snapback]​*



rain or shine right?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time does the fun start tomorrow??


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 23 2005, 09:59 AM
> *what time does the fun start tomorrow??
> [snapback]3040853[/snapback]​*


11:00


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

cool, i plan on being there!! rolling solo to this event


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey guys im from tucson arizona and im 18 years old i was thinking about starting a car club because lowriding is my life and always will be so can anyone help me out and tell me how to start a club and if any one have any advice i will be happy to hear it 
Thanks for your time


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

oh yeah im selling a 63 impala ss hardtop its a project car but i have everything for it im asking 3000$ for it the body works almost done it has a 327 engine i have all the interior bumbers lights some crome pieces the grill and many more if u guys want to check it out go to www.picturetrail.com/LoCoSalazar my e mail is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

show us some pics of that 63!!


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

i want to join a car club.in phx az is my car, car club material , let me no,i will change it from what it looks like if not.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

picnic was a great success,hope everyone that went had fun....I would like to thank all the clubs that went out there and supported us...that was great :thumbsup: .....LIKE ALLWAYS PHOENIX RIDERZ;LADIEZ TOUCH;SPIRIT;FAMILIA;OLDSCHOOL; PUTTING IT DONE FOR THE AZ...ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS I DIDNT MENTION I APOLOGIZE......HOPEFULLY WILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR;UNLESS THE PARK IS GOING TO TRIP BECAUSE OF THE MONTE THAT FLIPPED OVER :0 .....IF NOT ;HEY LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR! :biggrin: ....I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE BIG "M" ALL CHAPTERS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND MAKING IT HAPPEN....REMEMBER THIS CAN NEVER HAPPEN W/O ALL OF US!!!   ................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Ray and Damien, check out the topic that jackass started regarding whites in lowriding. Apparently this guy has a problem with it. So Damien when you sell your ride, make sure they are the right color and then run right out and get you a Euro. Unbelievable.....can't wait til that guy meets Todd. 

You guys did a great job on Sunday. We had a blast as usual. It was good hanging out with you again, Damien. 
Ray, you're just crazy!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin: who alls gonna be there sunday??


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 28 2005, 11:59 AM
> *:biggrin:  who alls gonna be there sunday??
> [snapback]3066211[/snapback]​*



ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND DA LADIEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 28 2005, 10:59 AM
> *:biggrin:  who alls gonna be there sunday??
> [snapback]3066211[/snapback]​*


THE BIG "M" WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

U--KNOW
PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WHAT THAT PHOENIX RIDERZ LIKE NIEAGUH!!!</span>[/COLOR] :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 28 2005, 10:59 AM
> *:biggrin:  who alls gonna be there sunday??
> [snapback]3066211[/snapback]​*



 I'ma be there.. guess people gotta get there early huh? 

Last sunday I missed the car flipping over at the Majestics Picnic :angry:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah, i am gonna try to get there around 12 or 1, dont wanna miss the hop!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I guess the Majestics Picnic taught us not to be late or we'll miss the fun... :biggrin: 


here's that monte after it was flipped... :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning everyone! Thank god it's Friday!! 

Trouble, are you still busted??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 29 2005, 09:09 AM
> *Good morning everyone!  Thank god it's Friday!!
> 
> Trouble, are you still busted??
> [snapback]3072026[/snapback]​*



YEP, TGIF!!!!! 

Did Trouble, get in trouble???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 29 2005, 09:13 AM
> *YEP, TGIF!!!!!
> 
> Did Trouble, get in trouble???
> [snapback]3072040[/snapback]​*


Probably!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEARD ITS BEEN CAHNGED TO 7TH STREET AND 
ALTA VISTA
[attachmentid=158901]


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

find out if it has been changed!! i dont wanna miss the hop!! lots of people rolled in late to the big m picnic and missed all the fun. i got my camera ready to take another 127 pics!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BLAH!!!!!!!!! DAMN, THIS DAY IS TAKING FOREVER!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 29 2005, 01:53 PM
> *BLAH!!!!!!!!!  DAMN, THIS DAY IS TAKING FOREVER!!
> [snapback]3073565[/snapback]​*


yes ma-am...taking forever....i wish it was like 4 already


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 29 2005, 01:54 PM
> *yes ma-am...taking forever....i wish it was like 4 already
> [snapback]3073572[/snapback]​*



I wish it was 5 already :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@Apr 29 2005, 11:00 AM
> *find out if it has been changed!! i dont wanna miss the hop!! lots of people rolled in late to the big m picnic and missed all the fun. i got my camera ready to take another 127 pics!!
> [snapback]3072489[/snapback]​*


i heard the same thing that is has been changed to the park in altavista and 7th st....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 29 2005, 02:02 PM
> *i heard the same thing that is has been changed to the park in altavista and 7th st....
> [snapback]3073654[/snapback]​*


 :wave: 
HI RAY!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 29 2005, 03:18 PM
> *:wave:
> HI RAY!!
> [snapback]3074086[/snapback]​*


whats up ;you going on sunday?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 29 2005, 03:31 PM
> *whats up ;you going on sunday?
> [snapback]3074172[/snapback]​*


I don't know yet......I haven't been to the shop all week, I had drama with my car. It really sucks. Todd wants me to go to the shop tonight, so I'm gonna go by there for a minute. Are you going up there after work?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here! Be safe and have a good weekend!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here! Be safe and have a good weekend!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here! Be safe and have a good weekend!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

I wished I lived in AZ, so I could be cool :angry: 
Actually I own a piece of propery in Bullhead City. Does that count? :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

damn, jen is triple posting!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2005, 04:08 PM
> *I wished I lived in AZ, so I could be cool :angry:
> Actually I own a piece of propery in Bullhead City. Does that count? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074303[/snapback]​*



BRANDON, I THINK YOU NEED TO GO VISIT YOUR PROPERTY THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 29 2005, 05:40 PM
> *BRANDON, I THINK YOU NEED TO GO VISIT YOUR PROPERTY THIS WEEKEND!!!
> [snapback]3074467[/snapback]​*



there's not much there, just an empty mobile home and a bed :0 :0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2005, 04:43 PM
> *there's not much there, just an empty mobile home and a bed :0  :0
> [snapback]3074476[/snapback]​*



INTERESTING....VERY INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 29 2005, 05:45 PM
> *INTERESTING....VERY INTERESTING  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074484[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: jk. I do need ot go there though. Have to visit 73Riviera, and some other "friends in PHX :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2005, 04:48 PM
> *:biggrin: jk. I do need ot go there though. Have to visit 73Riviera, and some other "friends in PHX :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074489[/snapback]​*




"FRIENDS IN PHX" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Apr 29 2005, 05:51 PM
> *"FRIENDS IN PHX"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074500[/snapback]​*




ya me voy, have a nice weekend :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 29 2005, 04:52 PM
> *ya me voy, have a nice weekend :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074503[/snapback]​*



YOU TOO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Gotdam apartment complex I was living at is charging me an extra month rent...cuz I didn't give them 30 days notice. WTF kinda shit is that? It was only a 2 month sub-lease. I'm so fucking pissed off, but hey if I gotta pay, I'm gonna stay...I'll be back in a couple weeks :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

aint that some shit trudawg!! guess we will be seeing ya at some shows around here then


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

here is on epic of that 63 ss


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

here is some more


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

interior


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

interior


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 29 2005, 06:02 PM
> *Gotdam apartment complex I was living at is charging me an extra month rent...cuz I didn't give them 30 days notice. WTF kinda shit is that? It was only a 2 month sub-lease. I'm so fucking pissed off, but hey if I gotta pay, I'm gonna stay...I'll be back in a couple weeks :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3074707[/snapback]​*



That's Apartment Liven 4 ya they try to get you any way they can :uh: 

Do you still got the 63 4-Sale ????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey az!! so has the show been moved tomorrow?? the spirit picnic


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

no one knows about the show today?? gettin ready to head out to the park, just need to know wich one!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 1 2005, 10:03 AM
> *no one knows about the show today?? gettin ready to head out to the park, just need to know wich one!!
> [snapback]3080083[/snapback]​*



I was just out there, and no one was there. The park was flooded with irragation water.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Everyones at 7th st and alta vista, South phoenix!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 30 2005, 06:00 PM
> *That's Apartment  Liven 4 ya they try to get you any way they can  :uh:
> 
> Do you still got the 63 4-Sale ????
> [snapback]3077876[/snapback]​*


naw...I sold it before I left for Michigan. I'm selling my 64 though
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174341


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dam Ryan, what you gonna swang when you come back down here?

I gotta get a motor for my Lincoln!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I HATE MONDAYS!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 10:51 AM
> *I HATE MONDAYS!!
> [snapback]3084438[/snapback]​*



ME TOO!!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 2 2005, 12:48 PM
> *ME TOO!!!
> [snapback]3084598[/snapback]​*




Rumor has it Glendale Gurl will be hitting back bumper soon :0 :0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 2 2005, 11:52 AM
> *Rumor has it Glendale Gurl will be hitting back bumper soon :0  :0
> [snapback]3084615[/snapback]​*



shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

how was the picnic yesterday?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 2 2005, 11:59 AM
> *how was the picnic yesterday?
> [snapback]3084656[/snapback]​*



IT WAS GOOD!!!!! Why weren't you there?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i have issues with going to car functions without a car...hahahahaha

jus kidding i really im sorry i missed the event...stayed at home with my son..slept and played...hahahhaha


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i was there, pretty good, how was the hop?? i left before the hop started!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 2 2005, 12:38 PM
> *i was there, pretty good, how was the hop?? i left before the hop started!!
> [snapback]3084802[/snapback]​*



good deal..im glad for Spirit! its nice to seem them out and active again with that type of events...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I didn't go either......anybody miss me?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 01:56 PM
> *I didn't go either......anybody miss me?
> [snapback]3085203[/snapback]​*



I MISSED YOU!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 2 2005, 02:27 PM
> *I MISSED YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085293[/snapback]​*


Thanks Trina! 

Anybody interested in going to the show in Tucson on Saturday??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 02:34 PM
> *Thanks Trina!
> 
> Anybody interested in going to the show in Tucson on Saturday??
> [snapback]3085323[/snapback]​*



What time are you leaving?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

wow thats this saturday? do you have the details Jen?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Trouble....your daughter is adorable :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 01:56 PM
> *I didn't go either......anybody miss me?
> [snapback]3085203[/snapback]​*


NO! :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 2 2005, 02:27 PM
> *I MISSED YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085293[/snapback]​*


HEY GLENDALE GRL;TELL PAUL I SAID WHATZ UP;SINCE HE CANT SAY WHATS UP TO HIS FELLOW CLUB MEMBER....


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 2 2005, 02:49 PM
> *HEY GLENDALE GRL;TELL PAUL I SAID WHATZ UP;SINCE HE CANT SAY WHATS UP TO HIS FELLOW CLUB MEMBER....
> [snapback]3085416[/snapback]​*



HI RAY!!! I WILL TELL PAUL YOU SAID WHATZ UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 2 2005, 02:51 PM
> *HI RAY!!!  I WILL TELL PAUL YOU SAID WHATZ UP!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085432[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 2 2005, 02:35 PM
> *wow thats this saturday? do you have the details Jen?
> [snapback]3085334[/snapback]​*


I have some. Sal from Unidos CC in Tucson posted some details a couple weeks ago. There are a few of us that would like to go!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I have some.  Sal from Unidos CC in Tucson posted some details a couple weeks ago.  There are a few of us that would like to go!
> [snapback]3085444[/snapback]​*



WHO ARE THE "FEW" THAT WOULD LIKE TO GO?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 2 2005, 02:54 PM
> *WHO ARE THE "FEW" THAT WOULD LIKE TO GO?
> [snapback]3085451[/snapback]​*


JEN TERESA AND KIM :rofl:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 2 2005, 02:56 PM
> *JEN TERESA AND KIM :rofl:
> [snapback]3085465[/snapback]​*



THAT IS ACTUALLY A LITTLE SCARY....DAMN, JEN, TYSON AND TERESA ALL IN A CAR TOGETHER!!!! DAMN, I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO GO FOR THAT ENTERTAINMENT!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I have some.  Sal from Unidos CC in Tucson posted some details a couple weeks ago.  There are a few of us that would like to go!
> [snapback]3085444[/snapback]​*


when, where, what time....fees etc? thanx for info


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 2 2005, 02:53 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]3085441[/snapback]​*



PABLO SAYS::::::: SORRY I MISSED YOU,,,NOTHING INTENTIONAL. :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

details on the tuscon show, i may head on down there!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 2 2005, 02:56 PM
> *JEN TERESA AND KIM :rofl:
> [snapback]3085465[/snapback]​*


HELL NO!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 03:47 PM
> *HELL NO!!!!!!
> [snapback]3085632[/snapback]​*



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2005, 03:47 PM
> *HELL NO!!!!!!
> [snapback]3085632[/snapback]​*


I'LL EMAIL SAL RIGHT NOW AND ASK HIM TO REPOST THE INFO.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I just posted the info in the Shows and events forum, can anyone tell me how to make a link?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

OK let's see if this works. 
May 7th Carshow at the Casino Del Sol Tucson Arizona


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Someone asked about entry fee. It will be free to all spectators, $20 per vehicle, $10 for lowrider bikes. Best of Show will get a $1500 grand prize and King of The Streets (best hop) will get $500. Trophies will be awarded in separate categories determined by class of car and year, IE: euro, bomb, 60's 70's 80's, hot rod, motorcycle, trucks, lowrider bikes, etc. Move in time starts at 7 am, show goes from 11-4. The Casino has mentioned the possibility of including tickets to see the Latin Kings of Comedy to all participants. They will be there that night. This is still being worked out by their management.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Spooner B-Rad!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT UP CHICKEN BUTT 818 SPOONDOGGIE
WHAT UP AZ WHAT'S CRACKING, THIS POST HAS GONE ON FOREVER! :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

well 4 nothern az theres a little picnic 4 cinco de mayo on sat 7th in kingman


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 2 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Hey Trouble....your daughter is adorable  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085336[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

jen, are you guys going to the show..is todd taking a car?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 3 2005, 09:00 AM
> *jen, are you guys going to the show..is todd taking a car?
> [snapback]3088501[/snapback]​*


Todd is in a wedding that day, but he wanted me to take one of his cars. I would like to go, but dont plan on leaving until Saturday morning.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

What up guys


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up az!!!!!!

anyone going to tuscon this weekend????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 05:47 AM
> *whats up az!!!!!!
> 
> anyone going to tuscon this weekend????
> ...



What's up girl.......2 WEEKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 11:08 AM
> *What's up girl.......2 WEEKS!!!!    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3099372[/snapback]​*


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh,!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: 

huh u know,,,,,cant wait,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 11:08 AM
> *What's up girl.......2 WEEKS!!!!    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3099372[/snapback]​*



2 weeks for what :angry: :angry: 
we want to know :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 01:35 PM
> *2 weeks for what :angry:  :angry:
> we want to know :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100106[/snapback]​*



:nono: :nono: :nono: 

CANT TELL,,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 12:35 PM
> *2 weeks for what :angry:  :angry:
> we want to know :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100106[/snapback]​*



DEFINATELY CAN'T TELL!! :nono: 

shhhhhhhh....... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 02:06 PM
> *DEFINATELY CAN'T TELL!!  :nono:
> 
> shhhhhhhh....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100247[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

I think Ladiez Touch is conspiring to do something :0 :0 :0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:11 PM
> *I think Ladiez Touch is conspiring to do something :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3100274[/snapback]​*



:angel: :angel:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 01:11 PM
> *I think Ladiez Touch is conspiring to do something :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3100274[/snapback]​*



WHAT WOULD EVER GIVE YOU THAT IDEA??? :angel:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 02:18 PM
> *WHAT WOULD EVER GIVE YOU THAT IDEA???  :angel:
> [snapback]3100332[/snapback]​*



HUH.... 




:angel:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 01:22 PM
> *HUH....
> :angel:
> [snapback]3100357[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hmmm... got something up their sleve sounds like!! i guess we have to wait two weeks


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 02:24 PM
> *hmmm... got something up their sleve sounds like!! i guess we have to wait two weeks
> [snapback]3100366[/snapback]​*


WHATS UP ROSECITYRIDER?????


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

nothin much up here. waiting on the next event!! getting ready to fix up the caddy!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 02:18 PM
> *WHAT WOULD EVER GIVE YOU THAT IDEA???  :angel:
> [snapback]3100332[/snapback]​*



Imma do some math and see if there is a show in 2 weeks, then that will tell me if LT is busting out with something :0 :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i heard something about a hopper maybe?? what you think DIPPINIT


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 02:48 PM
> *nothin much up here. waiting on the next event!! getting ready to fix up the caddy!!
> [snapback]3100477[/snapback]​*


SWEET,,SO I TAKE IT U WILL BE AT PHX RIDERZ'S EVENT ON MAY 22..

WHEN I GET HOME I WILL START ON MY RIDE,TO,

WHAT R U DOING TO THE CADDY???


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 01:51 PM
> *i heard something about a hopper maybe?? what you think dippin
> [snapback]3100493[/snapback]​*



YOU ARE INCORRECT ROSECITYRIDER....YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Imma do some math and see if there is a show in 2 weeks, then that will tell me if LT is busting out with something :0  :0
> [snapback]3100486[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Imma do some math and see if there is a show in 2 weeks, then that will tell me if LT is busting out with something :0  :0
> [snapback]3100486[/snapback]​*



:0 :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 01:53 PM
> *YOU ARE INCORRECT ROSECITYRIDER....YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!!
> [snapback]3100501[/snapback]​*




damn,i am usually wrong. guess i will just sit back and patiently wait to see what is coming out in two weeks!! :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Imma do some math and see if there is a show in 2 weeks, then that will tell me if LT is busting out with something :0  :0
> [snapback]3100486[/snapback]​*



:0 :0


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:53 PM
> *SWEET,,SO I TAKE IT U WILL BE AT PHX RIDERZ'S EVENT ON MAY 22..
> 
> WHEN I GET HOME I WILL START ON MY RIDE,TO,
> ...


Hmm, May 22? That is 2 weeks away. I think I'll have to go to the event and see what is crackin'


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP GLENDALE GRL???

WHERE U AT?????

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:53 PM
> *SWEET,,SO I TAKE IT U WILL BE AT PHX RIDERZ'S EVENT ON MAY 22..
> 
> WHEN I GET HOME I WILL START ON MY RIDE,TO,
> ...


double :angry:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:05 PM
> *Hmm, May 22? That is 2 weeks away. I think I'll have to go to the event and see what is crackin'
> [snapback]3100555[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HMMMMM,,,,,DONT MISS IT,,,,,, :0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:06 PM
> *double :angry:
> [snapback]3100557[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

I'll fly out and stay with 73Riviera, and go to the show incognito  
OR I'll drive out there and take a little sumthing, incase I need it :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

damn, i am gonna miss he show on the 22nd. i will be sitting on a damn plane flyin back from texas!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Hmm, May 22? That is 2 weeks away. I think I'll have to go to the event and see what is crackin'
> [snapback]3100555[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 03:11 PM
> *damn, i am gonna miss he show on the 22nd. i will be sitting on a damn plane flyin back from texas!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3100574[/snapback]​*


AAHHHHHH,,,,,,U R GONNA MISS A GOOD EVENT!!!

:angel:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 03:11 PM
> *damn, i am gonna miss he show on the 22nd. i will be sitting on a damn plane flyin back from texas!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3100574[/snapback]​*



don't worry, I'll video :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:06 PM
> *WHATS UP GLENDALE GRL???
> 
> WHERE U AT?????
> ...



HEY GIRLIE!!! WHAT'S UP??? :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:13 PM
> *don't worry, I'll video :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100587[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:13 PM
> *don't worry, I'll video :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100587[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Hey Trina, aren't you a Paralegal or something, shouldn't you be working---slacker :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:13 PM
> *HEY GIRLIE!!! WHAT'S UP???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100588[/snapback]​*


OOOOO,,,,,,,NOTHING,,,,,,,,,JUS CHECKING WHERE U R AT,,,,,
THOUGHT U HAD NO LUV 4 ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Hey Trina, aren't you a Paralegal or something, shouldn't you be working---slacker :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100595[/snapback]​*



Hey, Brandon, don't you work for your Dad? Aren't you going to get grounded or something for playing online??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:13 PM
> *don't worry, I'll video :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100587[/snapback]​*



I'll video the car show tanbien   :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:15 PM
> *OOOOO,,,,,,,NOTHING,,,,,,,,,JUS CHECKING WHERE U R AT,,,,,
> THOUGHT U HAD NO LUV 4 ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]3100598[/snapback]​*


I ALWAYS HAVE LUV FOR YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Hey Trina, aren't you a Paralegal or something, shouldn't you be working---slacker :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100595[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SHE IS WORKING HARD,,,HUH,,,,,,  

TOGGLE TOGGLE,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:16 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SHE IS WORKING HARD,,,HUH,,,,,,
> ...



TOGGLE, TOGGLE, TOGGLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:16 PM
> *I'll video the car show tanbien     :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100604[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Hey, Brandon, don't you work for your Dad?  Aren't you going to get grounded or something for playing online???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100600[/snapback]​*



Nope I'm 19, he can't ground me anymore :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Hey, Brandon, don't you work for your Dad?  Aren't you going to get grounded or something for playing online???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100600[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Nope I'm 19, he can't ground me anymore :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100614[/snapback]​*


YOU WISH YOU WERE 19 AGAIN!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:18 PM
> *YOU WISH YOU WERE 19 AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3100617[/snapback]​*



Not really, I have the stamina and endurance of a 19 y/o, but the skills of a 31 y/o


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:18 PM
> *YOU WISH YOU WERE 19 AGAIN!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3100617[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

shit, no need to video tape, just make sure and take lots of good pics, i got 130 pics at the big m picnic!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 03:22 PM
> *shit, no need to video tape, just make sure and take lots of good pics, i got 130 pics at the big m picnic!!
> [snapback]3100642[/snapback]​*


KOOOOOOL,,,

THEN WE WILL TAKE *133 *PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUH GLENDALE GRL,,,,


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

why not 260 pics?? dont get lazy on me!! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:24 PM
> *KOOOOOOL,,,
> 
> THEN WE WILL TAKE 133 PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


why it got to be 33


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 03:26 PM
> *why not 260 pics?? dont get lazy on me!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100655[/snapback]​*



CUZ 1*33* IS A GOOOOD ###...


:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Not really, I have the stamina and endurance of a 19 y/o, but the skills of a 31 y/o
> [snapback]3100625[/snapback]​*




hmmmmmmm.......interesting


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:29 PM
> *CUZ 133 IS A GOOOOD ###...
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100667[/snapback]​*


you know huh!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 5 2005, 03:28 PM
> *why it got to be 33
> [snapback]3100663[/snapback]​*



I THOUGHT U KNEW,,,  

:0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:24 PM
> *KOOOOOOL,,,
> 
> THEN WE WILL TAKE 133 PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 02:31 PM
> *I THOUGHT U KNEW,,,
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3100676[/snapback]​*



YOU TWO ARE SOOOOO NAUGHTY!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:33 PM
> *YOU TWO ARE SOOOOO NAUGHTY!! I LOVE IT!!!
> [snapback]3100684[/snapback]​*



   

I LOVE IT 2,,,,,


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

being naughty is the only way!! uffin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 01:11 PM
> *I think Ladiez Touch is conspiring to do something :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3100274[/snapback]​*



I agree 100%


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ALLRIGHT STOP!!!!!!!!!








COLLABORATE AND LISTEN,ICE IS BACK W/A BRAND NEW INVETION...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THEY WHERE PLAYING THIS SONG @ MY WORK HOLD LINE....(VANILLA ICE)


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 5 2005, 03:44 PM
> *ALLRIGHT STOP!!!!!!!!!
> COLLABORATE AND LISTEN,ICE IS BACK W/A BRAND NEW INVETION...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THEY WHERE PLAYING THIS SONG @ MY WORK HOLD LINE....(VANILLA ICE)
> [snapback]3100741[/snapback]​*



you sure know thelyrics, sure YOU weren't playing it on the way to work  :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Hey, Brandon, don't you work for your Dad?  Aren't you going to get grounded or something for playing online???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100600[/snapback]​*



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:55 PM
> *you sure know thelyrics, sure YOU weren't playing it on the way to work   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100791[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats wrong with vanilla ice?? :dunno: :dunno: i know everyone here has it on cd somewhere!! :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 04:06 PM
> *whats wrong white vanilla ice?? :dunno:  :dunno:  i know everyone here has it on cd somewhere!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3100861[/snapback]​*



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 5 2005, 04:06 PM
> *whats wrong white vanilla ice?? :dunno:  :dunno:  i know everyone here has it on cd somewhere!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3100861[/snapback]​*



yeah, but it is on a CD with no label, and I hide it in my attick so no one knows I have it


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 04:07 PM
> *yeah, but it is on a CD with no label, and I hide it in my attick so no one knows I have it
> [snapback]3100869[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

well, i know you keep the kriss kross on the dash of the car!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 5 2005, 04:08 PM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3100874[/snapback]​*



Johnny 73Riv tried to pass it on to me for a birthday gift...... Ok we're getting off topic here----------- back to the 2 week conversation and 133 pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

shit bro when i had hair i would bust out the WHITE CAN AQUA NET and do it all up vanilla style then dust my baggies with glitter and practice on my vinyl....man vanilla is the stuff bro


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 5 2005, 04:10 PM
> *shit bro when i had hair i would bust out the WHITE CAN AQUA NET and do it all up vanilla style then dust my baggies with glitter and practice on my vinyl....man vanilla is the stuff bro
> [snapback]3100880[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:

  


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hell yeah...if you catch me on a light day...(meaning a not soo fat day)
i might even do the "running man", "roger rabbit", and shit maybe even the "brass monkey"....i cant guarantee im not gonna need CPR afterwards or that i might not pass out......


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anybody know where i can buy tamales?? i used by em by the dozen back in texas, had a family friend who made emm for us at 5 bucks a dozen!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 5 2005, 03:25 PM
> *hell yeah...if you catch me on a light day...(meaning a not soo fat day)
> i might even do the "running man", "roger rabbit", and shit maybe even the "brass monkey"....i cant guarantee im not gonna need CPR afterwards or that i might not pass out......
> [snapback]3100905[/snapback]​*





Brass Monkey - that funky Monkey
Brass Monkey - junkie
That funky Monkey


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HI JEN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 5 2005, 02:44 PM
> *ALLRIGHT STOP!!!!!!!!!
> COLLABORATE AND LISTEN,ICE IS BACK W/A BRAND NEW INVETION...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THEY WHERE PLAYING THIS SONG @ MY WORK HOLD LINE....(VANILLA ICE)
> [snapback]3100741[/snapback]​*


RAY, YOU KNOW THAT WAS YOUR SHIT BACK IN THE DAY!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:52 PM
> *HI JEN!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3100978[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP TRINA AND EVERYBODY......

SO, I KNOW WHAT'S HAPPENING ON THE 22ND!!!! WHO'S DOWN TO PARTICIPATE????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 03:54 PM
> *WHAT'S UP TRINA AND EVERYBODY......
> 
> SO, I KNOW WHAT'S HAPPENING ON THE 22ND!!!!  WHO'S DOWN TO PARTICIPATE????
> [snapback]3100989[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRL!!! BEEN WORKING HARD TODAY?

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:55 PM
> *HEY GIRL!!! BEEN WORKING HARD TODAY?
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....
> [snapback]3100993[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 03:56 PM
> *ARE YOU THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING????
> [snapback]3100997[/snapback]​*



WHAT ARE YOU THINKING? PM ME.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:56 PM
> *WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?  PM ME.
> [snapback]3101001[/snapback]​*


I'M ABOUT TO LEAVE....WANT ME TO GIVE YOU A HINT????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 03:56 PM
> *ARE YOU THINKING WHAT I'M THINKING????
> [snapback]3100997[/snapback]​*



JEN, WHAT ARE YOU THINKING??? THAT'S HOW WE GET INTO TROUBLE!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 04:54 PM
> *WHAT'S UP TRINA AND EVERYBODY......
> 
> SO, I KNOW WHAT'S HAPPENING ON THE 22ND!!!!  WHO'S DOWN TO PARTICIPATE????
> [snapback]3100989[/snapback]​*



hmmmm, if LT is planning something, I'm down to participate. Can't see how I could go wrong :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 03:57 PM
> *I'M ABOUT TO LEAVE....WANT ME TO GIVE YOU A HINT????
> [snapback]3101007[/snapback]​*



YEP, GIVE ME A HINT!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 03:57 PM
> *hmmmm, if LT is planning something, I'm down to participate. Can't see how I could go wrong :biggrin:
> [snapback]3101009[/snapback]​*



I'LL LET YOU PARTICIPATE BRANDON!!!  hahahahahahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 03:57 PM
> *JEN, WHAT ARE YOU THINKING??? THAT'S HOW WE GET INTO TROUBLE!!!
> [snapback]3101008[/snapback]​*


TRIIIINNNAAAAA......



MAY 22ND


IS



MY


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 04:00 PM
> *TRIIIINNNAAAAA......
> MAY 22ND
> IS
> ...



WELL, THEN...HELL YEAH, I'M PARTICIPATING!!!! LET'S GO GET INTO SOME TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 04:00 PM
> *TRIIIINNNAAAAA......
> MAY 22ND
> IS
> ...


*BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 04:01 PM
> *BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3101031[/snapback]​*




YEAH!!!!! PARTY, PARTY, PARTY.....I'M GOING TO GET JEN DRUNK!!!!!!!!! FUN, FUN, FUN... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 04:02 PM
> *YEAH!!!!! PARTY, PARTY, PARTY.....I'M GOING TO GET JEN DRUNK!!!!!!!!! FUN, FUN, FUN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3101035[/snapback]​*


DAMN....THAT DOESNT EVER HAPPEN!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 04:06 PM
> *DAMN....THAT DOESNT EVER HAPPEN!!!!!!
> [snapback]3101054[/snapback]​*



I KNOW,BECAUSE YOU ARE SUCH A GOOD GIRL  ....BUT, I GUESS I WILL JUST HAVE TO BE A BAD INFLUENCE AND BUY YOU THE FIRST TEQUILA SHOT!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 04:08 PM
> *I KNOW,BECAUSE YOU ARE SUCH A GOOD GIRL   ....BUT, I GUESS I WILL JUST HAVE TO BE A BAD INFLUENCE AND BUY YOU THE FIRST TEQUILA SHOT!!!!
> [snapback]3101067[/snapback]​*



BEING A BAD GIRL MIGHT BE A STRETCH FOR ME THOUGH, SINCE I AM SUCH AN :angel:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2005, 04:01 PM
> *BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3101031[/snapback]​*


damn!! 52 yrs old already! :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

are you having a "OVER THE HILL" PARTY? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey whats up Big AZ are you guys going to the UNIDOS CC car show in tucson


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: 

WHATS UP FOR DA WEEKEND???????????

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 04:57 PM
> *hmmmm, if LT is planning something, I'm down to participate. Can't see how I could go wrong :biggrin:
> [snapback]3101009[/snapback]​*



WHY IS IT L/T IS PLANNING SOMETHING??????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 5 2005, 04:52 PM
> *damn!! 52 yrs old already! :0
> [snapback]3101304[/snapback]​*


NOPE....53!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey everybody!

We are hosting a car show with Super Events on May 22 at Coyote Hill. There will also be a hop of course. We will post a flyer soon!

Jen, you can part with us at Coyote Hill!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 5 2005, 02:44 PM
> *ALLRIGHT STOP!!!!!!!!!
> COLLABORATE AND LISTEN,ICE IS BACK W/A BRAND NEW INVETION...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THEY WHERE PLAYING THIS SONG @ MY WORK HOLD LINE....(VANILLA ICE)
> [snapback]3100741[/snapback]​*




YOU HAD TO BE A WHITE BOY!!! LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 6 2005, 08:22 AM
> *   Hey everybody!
> 
> We are hosting a car show with Super Events on May 22 at Coyote Hill.  There will also be a hop of course.  We will post a flyer soon!
> ...


COOL, THANKS FOR THE INVITE! IF YOU GUYS NEED SOME HELP WITH ANYTHING, LET ME KNOW!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 6 2005, 08:31 AM
> *YOU HAD TO BE A WHITE BOY!!! LOL
> [snapback]3103891[/snapback]​*


YA THINK????


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 6 2005, 12:32 PM
> *COOL, THANKS FOR THE INVITE!  IF YOU GUYS NEED SOME HELP WITH ANYTHING, LET ME KNOW!
> [snapback]3104916[/snapback]​*



I need help :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW..JUST WANTED TO WISH TRINA AND LISA AND ALL THE OTHER MOTHER'S ON HERE, A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!
RAY TELL NANCY I SAID WHAT'S UP AND HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO HER TOO!

AND FOR SOME OF YOU GUYS, HAPPY MUTHA'S DAY....CAUSE SOME OF YA'LL ARE JUST MUTHA F'ER'S!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 11:38 AM
> *I need help :biggrin:
> [snapback]3104963[/snapback]​*


I WOULD NOT ARGUE WITH THAT...AND I DON'T EVEN KNOW YA!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 6 2005, 12:38 PM
> *
> 
> AND FOR SOME OF YOU GUYS, HAPPY MUTHA'S DAY....CAUSE SOME OF YA'LL ARE JUST MUTHA F'ER'S!!
> [snapback]3104964[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


for reals tho, Happy Moms day to the Moms :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 6 2005, 12:40 PM
> *I WOULD NOT ARGUE WITH THAT...AND I DON'T EVEN KNOW YA!
> [snapback]3104969[/snapback]​*



:angry: :angry: :biggrin: 

back bumper :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 11:42 AM
> *:angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> back bumper :0  :0
> [snapback]3104981[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 11:38 AM
> *I need help :biggrin:
> [snapback]3104963[/snapback]​*



YES, YOU DEFINATELY NEED HELP!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 6 2005, 11:38 AM
> *BTW..JUST WANTED TO WISH TRINA AND LISA AND ALL THE OTHER MOTHER'S ON HERE, A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!
> RAY TELL NANCY I SAID WHAT'S UP AND HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO HER TOO!
> 
> ...



THANKS JEN....AND A HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 6 2005, 12:47 PM
> *THANKS JEN....AND A HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU TOO!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3105015[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 6 2005, 12:38 PM
> *BTW..JUST WANTED TO WISH TRINA AND LISA AND ALL THE OTHER MOTHER'S ON HERE, A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!
> RAY TELL NANCY I SAID WHAT'S UP AND HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO HER TOO!
> 
> ...


HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO YOU TO GIRL,,,
AND ALSO TO GLENDALE GRL,,AND ALLLL THE MOTHERS OUT THERE HAVE A NICE ONE,, :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 5 2005, 05:01 PM
> *WELL, THEN...HELL YEAH, I'M PARTICIPATING!!!! LET'S GO GET INTO SOME TROUBLE!!!!
> [snapback]3101029[/snapback]​*


SOMEBODY SAY TROUBLE


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 6 2005, 12:47 PM
> *YES, YOU DEFINATELY NEED HELP!!!
> [snapback]3105008[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 01:13 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3105483[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 6 2005, 02:14 PM
> *:scrutinize:
> [snapback]3105492[/snapback]​*


the topic was getting boring. I had to create a little controversy :biggrin:



I just finished this. what do yall think?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I hope to see you all at the show tomorrow. Make sure and come say hi so I can place faces with the names on here. I will have my car there. NO paint or interior yet, but the hydros are done and it poses a sick three.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@May 6 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Hey guys, I hope to see you all at the show tomorrow. Make sure and come say hi so I can place faces with the names on here. I will have my car there. NO paint or interior yet, but the hydros are done and it poses a sick three.
> [snapback]3106641[/snapback]​*



Show/// what show did I miss something :dunno:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Its the UNIDOS CC car show in Tucson AZ at the casino del sol may 7


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Putting together a carshow for May 7th in Tucson Arizona at the Casino Del Sol. There will live entertainment, cash prizes and giveaways, food and vendors, a children's play area, and live radio remotes! Best of Show will win $1500.00!! 
King of The Streets hopping contest (single and double pump combined class) wins $500.00!! Open to all classes of cars, trucks, bicycles, and motorcycles. 1st and 2nd place trophies for all vehicle categories. 1st place trophy for lowrider bike category. Move in at 7am Show from 11am -4pm. Entry fee only $20.00 for vehicles and $10.00 for lowrider bicycles! The casino will be featuring 2Other Latin Kings afterwards with the comedy of Alex Reymundo and Joey Medina! For further information contact Hector (520) 270-1804 or Jose (520) 272-6226! 

*Did I mention $1500 to best of Show!!!!*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

I copy it from a post from one of the memebers of unidos


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

The show turned out pretty good for the first year. The casino definitely wants us back next year. The hop was won by a guy that hit 116". Though my personal favorite was the light blue Red's 63 impala. Maany clubs showed up with some really nice cars. Best of show went to a car from Cali flying the "Rollerz Only" placa. I will start a thread and post some pics.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@May 8 2005, 10:08 PM
> *The show turned out pretty good for the first year. The casino definitely wants us back next year. The hop was won by a guy that hit 116". Though my personal favorite was the light blue Red's 63 impala. Maany clubs showed up with some really nice cars. Best of show went to a car from Cali flying the "Rollerz Only" placa. I will start a thread and post some pics.
> [snapback]3113271[/snapback]​*


WERE ARE THE PICS AT?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry it took a while to downsize the PICS. I made a seperate topic so as not to detract from this one. They can be seen at 
Unidos CC Carshow in Tucson Az


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=166743]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WELL I GUESS I MISSED OUT THIS WEEKEND! THAT REALLY SUCKS....HAD A LITTLE DRAMA....TRINA I'LL FILL YOU AND RAY IN LATER.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT ABOUT ME YOU GONNA FILL ME IN? WHY DOES EVERYONE FORGET ABOUT THE WHITEBOY, I THOUGHT I WAS COOL? :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 10 2005, 11:06 AM
> *WHAT ABOUT ME YOU GONNA FILL ME IN? WHY DOES EVERYONE FORGET ABOUT THE WHITEBOY,  I THOUGHT I WAS COOL? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3120065[/snapback]​*


DON'T CRY B-RAD.....IT'S OK.....WANT A TISSUE. I'LL PM YOU!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2005, 11:03 AM
> *WELL I GUESS I MISSED OUT THIS WEEKEND!  THAT REALLY SUCKS....HAD A LITTLE DRAMA....TRINA I'LL FILL YOU AND RAY IN LATER.
> [snapback]3120050[/snapback]​*



I LOVE IT!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@May 10 2005, 11:40 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3120192[/snapback]​*



WHAT'S THAT LOOK FOR GOTTI????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY!!!





-Hey does anyone have a cheap reliable car they wanna get rid of?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 10 2005, 12:45 PM
> *WHAT'S THAT LOOK FOR GOTTI????
> [snapback]3120228[/snapback]​*


whats up glendale grl?????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 10 2005, 12:05 PM
> *whats up glendale grl?????
> [snapback]3120315[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRLIE!!!!!!! WHAT'S UP???


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 10 2005, 01:06 PM
> *HEY GIRLIE!!!!!!! WHAT'S UP???
> [snapback]3120320[/snapback]​*


jus working!!!!!!!!!!!
waiting for this day to end :uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 10 2005, 12:10 PM
> *jus working!!!!!!!!!!!
> waiting for this day to end :uh:
> [snapback]3120341[/snapback]​*



ME TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey yall!! whats happenin?? you back in az trudawg??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2005, 11:03 AM
> *WELL I GUESS I MISSED OUT THIS WEEKEND!  THAT REALLY SUCKS....HAD A LITTLE DRAMA....TRINA I'LL FILL YOU AND RAY IN LATER.
> [snapback]3120050[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I AInt From Phx But I Am From Tuscon Arizona And I Cruise On Speedway


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosecityrider_@May 10 2005, 04:24 PM
> *hey yall!! whats happenin?? you back in az trudawg??
> [snapback]3120995[/snapback]​*


wuz up homie!....Naw I'm not back yet...I'm looking for a car for a friend


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 10 2005, 07:59 PM
> *wuz up homie!....Naw I'm not back yet...I'm looking for a car for a friend
> [snapback]3122347[/snapback]​*


I may have one, a box caprice, supposedly needs only a battery, not sure on the condition of it as I've only seen it at nite. I'll let you know soon.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dammit I gotta work that day of the Riderz show :angry:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Nme_@May 10 2005, 07:11 PM
> *I AInt From Phx But I Am From Tuscon Arizona And I Cruise On Speedway
> [snapback]3122132[/snapback]​*


Speedway? Why Speedway?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Dammit I gotta work that day of the Riderz show :angry:
> [snapback]3123045[/snapback]​*


You should call in sick............

It's gonna be a good show. I can't wait for the hop to see Street Life, Locos, Jaime and Hoppers Inc and the rest of the homies show everyone what they can do!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 11 2005, 08:15 AM
> *You should call in sick............
> 
> It's gonna be a good show.  I can't wait for the hop to see Street Life, Locos, Jaime and Hoppers Inc and the rest of the homies show everyone what they can do!
> [snapback]3123943[/snapback]​*



BIG ROACH CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH THE YELLOW TRUCK AND THERE WILL BE A FEW OTHER "SURPRISES" :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 01:21 PM
> *the topic was getting boring. I had  to create a little controversy :biggrin:
> I just finished this. what do yall think?
> [snapback]3105566[/snapback]​*



thanks for the ride, that fucker is dead fast... Anyway, Dippinit is now the official Spokesperson of OSC hehehe...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 11 2005, 09:49 AM
> *thanks for the ride, that fucker is dead fast... Anyway, Dippinit is now the official Spokesperson of OSC hehehe...
> [snapback]3124402[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 11 2005, 08:15 AM
> *You should call in sick............
> 
> It's gonna be a good show.  I can't wait for the hop to see Street Life, Locos, Jaime and Hoppers Inc and the rest of the homies show everyone what they can do!
> [snapback]3123943[/snapback]​*


PLUS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2005, 11:26 AM
> *PLUS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3124960[/snapback]​*



I'M GONNA GET JEN DRUNK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 11:26 AM
> *I'M GONNA GET JEN DRUNK!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124963[/snapback]​*


KNOWING ME, I WONT BE SOBER YET ANYWAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 11 2005, 08:49 AM
> *thanks for the ride, that fucker is dead fast... Anyway, Dippinit is now the official Spokesperson of OSC hehehe...
> [snapback]3124402[/snapback]​*


So Nacho, are you gonna make it to "our" show on the 22nd? How 'bout any of the Phoenix Riderz - LA Chapter?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2005, 10:26 AM
> *PLUS IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3124960[/snapback]​*


Happy B-day!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 11 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Happy B-day!
> [snapback]3124988[/snapback]​*


I'M ALMOST AS OLD AS YOU ARE......27....RIGHT??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2005, 11:29 AM
> *KNOWING ME, I WONT BE SOBER YET ANYWAY.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124983[/snapback]​*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 07:31 AM
> *BIG ROACH CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH THE YELLOW TRUCK AND THERE WILL BE A FEW OTHER "SURPRISES"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124037[/snapback]​*


Cool, that truck is a bas ass!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2005, 11:34 AM
> *I'M ALMOST AS OLD AS YOU ARE......27....RIGHT??
> [snapback]3125013[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 09:31 AM
> *BIG ROACH CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH THE YELLOW TRUCK AND THERE WILL BE A FEW OTHER "SURPRISES"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124037[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 

whats up glendale grl?????????????


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 11 2005, 12:01 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> whats up glendale grl?????????????
> [snapback]3125165[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRL, WHERE YOU BEEN???? ARE YOU ACTUALLY WORKING TODAY????? :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 01:02 PM
> *HEY GIRL, WHERE YOU BEEN???? ARE YOU ACTUALLY WORKING TODAY?????  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3125174[/snapback]​*


i been working girl,,,u know,,,
,
,
,
,

,,


,,

,
,
and no its not toggle toggle,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 11 2005, 12:03 PM
> *i been working girl,,,u know,,,
> ,
> ,
> ...



suuuuuurrrrreee it's not toggle, toggle, toggle.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 01:05 PM
> *suuuuuurrrrreee it's not toggle, toggle, toggle.
> [snapback]3125201[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 01:05 PM
> *suuuuuurrrrreee it's not toggle, toggle, toggle.
> [snapback]3125201[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 01:05 PM
> *suuuuuurrrrreee it's not toggle, toggle, toggle.
> [snapback]3125201[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey u know what tomorrow is ?????




and im not talking about it being jus thursday,,,

 

glendale grl,,,,do u know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 01:05 PM
> *suuuuuurrrrreee it's not toggle, toggle, toggle.
> [snapback]3125201[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey u know what tomorrow is ?????




and im not talking about it being jus thursday,,,

 

glendale grl,,,,do u know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 11 2005, 01:05 PM
> *suuuuuurrrrreee it's not toggle, toggle, toggle.
> [snapback]3125201[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey u know what tomorrow is ?????




and im not talking about it being jus thursday,,,

 

glendale grl,,,,do u know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

oooooooooopss,,,my bad posted 3 times,,,,


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 11 2005, 12:11 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hey u know what tomorrow is ?????
> ...



YES I DO!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

yep three time!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 11 2005, 08:15 AM
> *You should call in sick............
> 
> It's gonna be a good show.  I can't wait for the hop to see Street Life, Locos, Jaime and Hoppers Inc and the rest of the homies show everyone what they can do!
> [snapback]3123943[/snapback]​*


I really wish I could, new job at [email protected]@rt, so I'm on probationary status. I'll have my homie there if court goes ok on Wednesday.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 13 2005, 11:21 PM
> *I really wish I could, new job at [email protected]@rt, so I'm on probationary status. I'll have my homie there if court goes ok on Wednesday.
> [snapback]3137676[/snapback]​*


That's cool homie thanks for the support as always, make sure you send your camera with your friend so that you can see everything like the hop, cars and the bikini contest.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm so behind.. when/where is the show next weekend???.... i think its almost necessary that i know since i'm usually one of the only ones to post a mass number of pics on here :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 14 2005, 11:07 AM
> *That's cool homie thanks for the support as always,  make sure you send your camera with your friend so that you can see everything like the hop, cars and the bikini contest.
> [snapback]3138425[/snapback]​*


YEAH!YEAH! THE BIKINI CONTEST,AHH SHIT BISSSSCH
$$$$$$300.00
AND I HEARD LAST NIGHT THAT 
LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN
IS COMING TO THE SHOW.................


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

hey glendale grl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

got my crown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

u know this is the week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :worship: :worship:



:angel:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 16 2005, 07:32 AM
> *hey glendale grl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> got my crown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M SOOO TIRED!! WE WENT TO THE SHOW/HOP IN MORONGO THIS WEEKEND......HAD A BLAST....BUT DRAGGING ASS TODAY!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 16 2005, 08:43 AM
> *I'M SOOO TIRED!!  WE WENT TO THE SHOW/HOP IN MORONGO THIS WEEKEND......HAD A BLAST....BUT DRAGGING ASS TODAY!!
> [snapback]3143946[/snapback]​*


 :0 I DID NOT KNOW YOU WENT....I HEARD TODD(STREET LIFE) & HOPPERS INC PUT IT DOWN.. :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 16 2005, 10:25 AM
> *:0 I DID NOT KNOW YOU WENT....I HEARD TODD(STREET LIFE) & HOPPERS INC PUT IT DOWN.. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3144380[/snapback]​*


I WASNT PLANNING ON GOING, BUT JOE CALLED ME SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND ASKED WE WANTED TO RIDE WITH HIM AND HIS KIDS SO WE DID. IT WAS COOL. 

YEP, HOPPERS AND STREET LIFE REPRESENTED!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I AM SO FREAKING SUNBURNED!! OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 16 2005, 09:25 AM
> *:0 I DID NOT KNOW YOU WENT....I HEARD TODD(STREET LIFE) & HOPPERS INC PUT IT DOWN.. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3144380[/snapback]​*


COOL!!! Are they gonna bring to the show this weekend????

What about our brothers from the Majestics? Anyone gonna make it?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 16 2005, 11:58 AM
> *COOL!!!  Are they gonna bring to the show this weekend????
> 
> What about our brothers from the Majestics?  Anyone gonna make it?
> [snapback]3144839[/snapback]​*


I hope you don't mind, but I did tell quite a few of the guys from various California chapters about your event. I also heard it advertised on the 99.3. That's cool. But, I do know that you can count the Glendale Majestics and Street Life there to support you. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 16 2005, 12:39 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3144984[/snapback]​*


for sure :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats going on this weekend?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 16 2005, 01:53 PM
> *Whats going on this weekend?
> [snapback]3145258[/snapback]​*


PHOENIX RIDERZ CAR SHOW 'N SHINE 
May 22, 2005

Look at shows & events for more info.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 16 2005, 02:55 PM
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ CAR SHOW 'N SHINE
> May 22, 2005
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 16 2005, 11:32 AM
> *I hope you don't mind, but I did tell quite a few of the guys from various California chapters about your event.  I also heard it advertised on the 99.3.  That's cool.  But, I do know that you can count the Glendale Majestics and Street Life there to support you. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3144965[/snapback]​*


Thats cool, Thanks!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up AZ see you ALL this SUNDAY,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 16 2005, 03:03 PM
> *whats up AZ see you ALL this SUNDAY,,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [snapback]3145471[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 16 2005, 03:19 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3145527[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 16 2005, 04:23 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3145545[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 16 2005, 03:36 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3145601[/snapback]​*



HEY BABY!!! :biggrin: WHAT'S UP?????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERE THE REGISTER FORM IF NE1 NEEDS 1
[attachmentid=170882]


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB WILL HAVE A SHOW -N- SHINE ON SATURDAY MAY 28TH FROM 11 TO 4 AN ALL FREE EVENT IT WILL BE ON 43RD AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL IN THE PARKING LOT NEXT TO PANTEZZES SHOW CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

OH YEAH AND I'M SURE EVERYONE WILL FIGURE OUT WHERE THE AFTER PARTY WILL BE WON'T SAY JUST EVERYONE HAVE THEIR DOLLARS READY


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

?????????????? 4 AZ?????????????????

SO AZ TELL ME HAS THERE EVER BEEN A

*"QUEEN OF DA STREETS"*

and NO talking shit,,its jus a ?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 06:56 AM
> *?????????????? 4 AZ?????????????????
> 
> SO AZ TELL ME HAS THERE EVER BEEN A
> ...


I'M ALMOST POSITIVE THERE HASNT EVER BEEN IN AZ. MATTER A FACT I'VE ONLY SEEN 2 FEMALES *EVER* EVEN HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES. 
I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I TRIED, BUT PINKY HAS WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR ME TO BE SWINGIN!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 09:00 AM
> *I'M ALMOST POSITIVE THERE HASNT EVER BEEN IN AZ.  MATTER A FACT I'VE ONLY SEEN 2 FEMALES EVER EVEN HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES.
> I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I TRIED, BUT PINKY HAS WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR ME TO BE SWINGIN!!
> [snapback]3148721[/snapback]​*


i have only heard of a few to,,,

but the females werent hitting da switches,,


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 08:03 AM
> *i have only heard of a few to,,,
> 
> but the females werent hitting da switches,,
> ...


I've been helping Todd since way back when he was cutting cars in my mom's garage (which has been a long time).... most females *and I'm not disrespecting *...don't know what the difference between a gear and a ball joint. Some females get into all of this for bullshit reason's. You do it for the right one!!
Do your thang girl!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 06:56 AM
> *?????????????? 4 AZ?????????????????
> 
> SO AZ TELL ME HAS THERE EVER BEEN A
> ...



HEY L/T1....ALL I CAN SAY IS.....*TIARA!!!!!!!!*!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

(inside joke)


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 09:38 AM
> *HEY L/T1....ALL I CAN SAY IS.....TIARA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

huh,,,,,,u,,know glendale grl,,,,


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

IS IT GETTING HOT YET?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 09:19 AM
> *I've been helping Todd since way back when he was cutting cars in my mom's garage (which has been a long time).... most females and I'm not disrespecting ...don't know what the difference between a gear and a ball joint.  Some females get into all of this for bullshit reason's.  You do it for the right one!!
> Do your thang girl!!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3148774[/snapback]​*



alll i do is ALWAYS for the right reason's..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 08:00 AM
> *I'M ALMOST POSITIVE THERE HASNT EVER BEEN IN AZ.  MATTER A FACT I'VE ONLY SEEN 2 FEMALES EVER EVEN HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES.
> I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I TRIED, BUT PINKY HAS WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR ME TO BE SWINGIN!!
> [snapback]3148721[/snapback]​*


TOO MUCH HAND AND EYE COORDINATION FOR YOU JEN..... :roflmao:


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:twak: SUP AZ? WHERES THE HOP AT???????


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 07:56 AM
> *?????????????? 4 AZ?????????????????
> 
> SO AZ TELL ME HAS THERE EVER BEEN A
> ...


i take it no one knows,,,


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:roflmao: QUEEN OF THE STREETZ HUH? LMAO


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:dunno: I NEVER KNEW THERE WERE SUCH A THING :dunno:


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

YOU NEED TO CALL YOUNG HOG AND SET UP A DATE..... SO WHEN ARE U CHICKS GONNA COOK????????? :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

alway got to have haters 
az ladiez put it down and if you call them out they will check you !!!
they learn quick and have the backing from all the clubs.
if they want a Queen of the street they will take it ! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 17 2005, 10:49 AM
> *alway got to have haters
> az ladiez put it down and if you call them out they will check you !!!
> they learn quick and have the backing from all the clubs.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 11:42 AM
> *:dunno: I NEVER KNEW THERE WERE SUCH A THING :dunno:
> [snapback]3149324[/snapback]​*



no hating here,,

its jus a ???

did u get scurred of a ???


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 11:40 AM
> *:roflmao: QUEEN OF THE STREETZ HUH? LMAO
> [snapback]3149311[/snapback]​*



JUS HAVE MY CROWN READY K,,,,

:0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 11:43 AM
> *YOU NEED TO CALL YOUNG HOG AND SET UP A DATE..... SO WHEN ARE U CHICKS GONNA COOK????????? :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3149335[/snapback]​*



dont HATE cuz we cook and SERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 10:52 AM
> *JUS HAVE MY CROWN READY K,,,,
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3149385[/snapback]​*



I WILL HAVE ONE FOR YOU!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 11:52 AM
> *JUS HAVE MY CROWN READY K,,,,
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3149385[/snapback]​*


crown royal


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 12:08 PM
> *I WILL HAVE ONE FOR YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3149462[/snapback]​*



HUH,,

U KNOW,,,,,

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!

SOON....


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 17 2005, 11:09 AM
> *crown royal
> [snapback]3149467[/snapback]​*


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 17 2005, 11:09 AM
> *HUH,,
> 
> U KNOW,,,,,
> ...



SOON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 12:12 PM
> *
> [snapback]3149479[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 







:angel:


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

WANNA WRESTLE?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 17 2005, 12:09 PM
> *crown royal
> [snapback]3149467[/snapback]​*


I"LL TAKE THAT TO,,,


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

IM NOT HATING ITS JUST FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:guns: WERES THAT CHEAP ASS TRIPLE B AT?


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:nono: WERE YOU AT LATINA HEAT? :nono:


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

WERES GLENDALE GIRL AT :nono:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 12:21 PM
> *:nono:  WERE YOU AT LATINA HEAT? :nono:
> [snapback]3149537[/snapback]​*



IM HEAR!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT??????????????


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 12:19 PM
> *IM NOT HATING ITS JUST FUNNY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3149521[/snapback]​*



WHATS SO FUNNY ABOUT IT????

U THINK LADIEZ CANT SERVE OR WHAT???


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)




----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

IT DEPENDS HOW FINE ARE YA? :buttkick:


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

LATINA HEAT ASL


----------



## KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST (May 17, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 11:27 AM
> *IT DEPENDS HOW FINE ARE YA? :buttkick:
> [snapback]3149576[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST_@May 17 2005, 12:30 PM
> *:burn:
> [snapback]3149595[/snapback]​*



:buttkick:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

where is your car at little boy talking shit about the ladiez why dont we know who you are i think the only switch you play with is your @%!#

Three like what !


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX_@May 17 2005, 12:04 PM
> *where is your car at little boy talking shit about the ladiez why dont we know who you are i think the only switch you play with is your  @%!#
> 
> Three like what !
> [snapback]3149747[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX_@May 17 2005, 01:04 PM
> *where is your car at little boy talking shit about the ladiez why dont we know who you are i think the only switch you play with is your  @%!#
> 
> Three like what !
> [snapback]3149747[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:0 :0 :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

m3 dam thats my job dam !! you go girl 
3333


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 17 2005, 01:14 PM
> *m3 dam thats my job dam !! you go girl
> 3333
> [snapback]3149805[/snapback]​*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 10:24 AM
> *TOO MUCH HAND AND EYE COORDINATION FOR YOU JEN..... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3149204[/snapback]​*


nope it's not that.....i just dont want to drop my beer!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:07 PM
> *nope it's not that.....i just dont want to drop my beer!
> [snapback]3150070[/snapback]​*



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 02:07 PM
> *nope it's not that.....i just dont want to drop my beer!
> [snapback]3150070[/snapback]​*



:worship: :worship: huh,,,,,


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:07 PM
> *nope it's not that.....i just dont want to drop my beer!
> [snapback]3150070[/snapback]​*


what are you talking about the KEG wont go nowhere.... :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 08:00 AM
> *
> I'M NOT GONNA LIE, I TRIED, BUT PINKY HAS WAY TO MUCH POWER FOR ME TO BE SWINGIN!!
> [snapback]3148721[/snapback]​*


i'll just have TERESA teach you.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:13 PM
> *i'll just have TERESA teach you.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150100[/snapback]​*


HAVE HER TEACH ME WHAT???? :twak:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:13 PM
> *i'll just have TERESA teach you.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150100[/snapback]​*




OH PLEASE, WHAT'S TERESA GOING TO SHOW ANYBODY HOW TO DO??? DOES SHE EVEN HAVE A DRIVERS LICENSE???.....OOOPS, WAS THAT MEAN???? SO SORRY


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:15 PM
> *HAVE HER TEACH ME WHAT????  :twak:
> [snapback]3150114[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:15 PM
> *HAVE HER TEACH ME WHAT????  :twak:
> [snapback]3150114[/snapback]​*


HIT THE SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 01:15 PM
> *OH PLEASE, WHAT'S TERESA GOING TO SHOW ANYBODY HOW TO DO??? DOES SHE EVEN HAVE A DRIVERS LICENSE???.....OOOPS, WAS THAT MEAN???? SO SORRY
> [snapback]3150115[/snapback]​*


I DONT KNOW ;BUT SHE HAS A BAD ASS LINCOLN....I JUST SEEN IT @ ANGELO'S YESTERDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:17 PM
> *I DONT KNOW ;BUT SHE HAS A BAD ASS LINCOLN....I JUST SEEN IT @ ANGELO'S YESTERDAY... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150139[/snapback]​*



SHE WISHES IT WAS HERS. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:16 PM
> *HIT THE SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3150123[/snapback]​*


SHE CAN'T HIT THE SWITH......AND IT'S NOT HER LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 01:18 PM
> *SHE WISHES IT WAS HERS.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150145[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: DONT HATE LIKE JEN.. :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:19 PM
> *SHE CAN'T HIT THE SWITH......AND IT'S NOT HER LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3150155[/snapback]​*


*I MEAN SWITCH DAMMIT!!!*

DAMN, RAY! YOU GOT ME ALL PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:19 PM
> *SHE CAN'T HIT THE SWITH......AND IT'S NOT HER LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3150155[/snapback]​*


EEEAAASSSSYYY...I WAS JUST KIDDING...THE LINCOLN IS COMING OUT BAD ASS THOUGH.....


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:19 PM
> *:roflmao: DONT HATE LIKE JEN.. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3150156[/snapback]​*



WHO ME???? HATE??? NEVER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:20 PM
> *EEEAAASSSSYYY...I WAS JUST KIDDING...THE LINCOLN IS COMING OUT BAD ASS THOUGH.....
> [snapback]3150164[/snapback]​*


DAMN.....I NEED A SMOKE BREAK TO CALM DOWN!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:20 PM
> *I MEAN SWITCH DAMMIT!!!
> 
> DAMN, RAY!  YOU GOT ME ALL PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW!!
> [snapback]3150163[/snapback]​*


RELAX JEN.....JUST MESSING W/YOU....HEY YOU KNOW YOU'RE ABLE TO EDIT YOUR PREVIOUS POST....


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 01:21 PM
> *DAMN.....I NEED A SMOKE BREAK TO CALM DOWN!
> [snapback]3150176[/snapback]​*



YOU NEED A SHOT OF TEQUILLA!!!!!!! oh, wait a minute i'm already buying you one of those Saturday night!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 01:23 PM
> *YOU NEED A SHOT OF TEQUILLA!!!!!!!  oh, wait a minute i'm already buying you one of those Saturday night!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150182[/snapback]​*


I THINK SHE NEEDS THE WHOLE BOTTLE.....AND ANGER MANAGEMENT FOR HER AND TYSON;BEATING UP ON LITTLE GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I THINK SHE NEEDS THE WHOLE BOTTLE.....AND ANGER MANAGEMENT FOR HER AND TYSON;BEATING UP ON LITTLE GIRLS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150191[/snapback]​*



THE "LITTLE GIRL" SHOULDN'T OPEN THEIR BIG MOUTHS THEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 17 2005, 01:27 PM
> *THE "LITTLE GIRL" SHOULDN'T OPEN THEIR BIG MOUTHS THEN!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3150202[/snapback]​*


SHOULD HAVE JUST PUT HER IN "TIME OUT" THEN... :biggrin: ........ :nono: FAMILY SHOULDNT TREAT EACH OTHER THAT WAY...... :rofl:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2005, 01:32 PM
> *SHOULD HAVE JUST PUT HER IN "TIME OUT"  THEN... :biggrin: ........ :nono: FAMILY SHOULDNT TREAT EACH OTHER THAT WAY...... :rofl:
> [snapback]3150233[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 17 2005, 01:48 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3150303[/snapback]​*


inside jokes bro...dont trip... :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DAMN SORRY GUYS.....I GOT TO GET BACK TO MY MEETING. TALK TO YA'LL TOMORROW OR ON MY NEXT BREAK.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2005, 02:18 PM
> *DAMN SORRY GUYS.....I GOT TO GET BACK TO MY MEETING.  TALK TO YA'LL TOMORROW OR ON MY NEXT BREAK.
> [snapback]3150481[/snapback]​*


OK GOOD LUCK ON YOUR "AA MEETING"....... :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

hey az!!! whats up??


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 11:16 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3154526[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 12:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3154592[/snapback]​*



whats up girl????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 11:33 AM
> *whats up girl????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3154639[/snapback]​*



not much....just workin...and you????

did you hear it is supposed to be 107 degrees outside on Sunday!!!! yuck.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 12:37 PM
> *not much....just workin...and you????
> 
> did you hear it is supposed to be 107 degrees outside on Sunday!!!! yuck.
> [snapback]3154674[/snapback]​*


yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

guess i will be in the bar allllll day!!!!!!!!
darn it !!!!! i hate when that happens!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 11:40 AM
> *yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> guess i will be in the bar allllll day!!!!!!!!
> ...



:nono: REMEMBER...NO DRINKING UNIL AFTER THE ***!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 11:43 AM
> *:nono:  REMEMBER...NO DRINKING UNIL AFTER THE ***!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3154714[/snapback]​*



I MEANT TO SAY UNTIL!!! APPARENTLY, I CAN'T SPELL TODAY.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 12:43 PM
> *:nono:  REMEMBER...NO DRINKING UNIL AFTER THE ***!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3154714[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 


:tears: :tears:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I MEANT TO SAY UNTIL!!! APPARENTLY, I CAN'T SPELL TODAY.
> [snapback]3154719[/snapback]​*



thats okay i can wait to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 11:51 AM
> *thats okay i can wait to celebrate my victory :biggrin:
> [snapback]3154726[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Besides, who wants to stand outside and drink when it's 107 degrees outside...yuck.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 12:52 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Besides, who wants to stand outside and drink when it's 107 degrees outside...yuck.
> [snapback]3154728[/snapback]​*



   

fine,,,,


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jk,,,,,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 11:55 AM
> *me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> jk,,,,,,,
> ...



ME TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

hellllllo

where r u???????????????????

:uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 11:57 AM
> *hellllllo
> 
> where r u???????????????????
> ...



RIGHT HERE.....WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 01:16 PM
> *RIGHT HERE.....WHERE ARE YOU????
> [snapback]3154784[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

im here working very hard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 18 2005, 02:04 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> im here working very hard!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3155262[/snapback]​*



working hard?....TOGGLE, TOGGLE, TOGGLE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 18 2005, 10:56 AM
> *ME TOO!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3154743[/snapback]​*


Just kick it in the "Phoenix Riderz Lounge"!!!!!!! Yeah! :biggrin: Have some cold drinks and kick back


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 18 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Just kick it in the "Phoenix Riderz Lounge"!!!!!!! Yeah! :biggrin:  Have some cold drinks and kick back
> [snapback]3155620[/snapback]​*



Thanks for the invite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

sup AZ :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 18 2005, 03:08 PM
> *sup AZ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3155695[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

To answer your question gals.....there is a "QUEEN OF THE STREET" category during Hogg's KOS events since 2003.Brandy has won the title in 2003 and 2004 and another gal in Indianna in 2003.They had noone to hop against but at the time we didn't want to discourage the initiative they had made.
I am sure Hogg is still doing a "QOS" at each stop if there are any interested females, but don't quote me on this..........call or email him and confirm this first please!!!!!!

Here is a pic of the very first "QUEEN OF THE STREET" IN 2003 !!!!!!!!!!!



[attachmentid=172179]



MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Wus happening MS? How the hell you been?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@May 18 2005, 06:49 PM
> *To answer your question gals.....there is a "QUEEN OF THE STREET" category during Hogg's KOS events since 2003.Brandy has won the title in 2003 and 2004 and another gal in Indianna in 2003.They had noone to hop against but at the time we didn't want to discourage the initiative they had made.
> I am sure Hogg is still doing a "QOS" at each stop if there are any interested females, but don't quote me on this..........call or email him and confirm this first please!!!!!!
> 
> ...


did she hop her on ride????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

There will "Cash Awards" for Best Lowrider $200, Truck $100, Bomb $100, Euro $100 and Bike $50.</span>  

There will alot of entertainment and fun for everyone!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

take lots of pics!!!!! i wont be able to make it :twak:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up AZ???????????????????

see u ALLLLLLLLLLLL sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey Ryan......
Waitin on you and your wifey to come to SD on June 26th's for the LRM show so you can roll in with MUSTANG SALLI(stadium 5 minutes from my house)for one of the BEST DAMN TIMES IN LOWRIDING YOU'LL HAVE this year.I know this years transition has been difficult for you but I PROMISE to remedy that in honor of the hospitality and integrity you gave me while we worked on the KOS 2003 Michigan stop together.
To answer the "hittin own switches" for the ladies question--YES AND NO!!!
The first QUEEN has a really clean car with hydros and chrome but had injured her arm and received the crown based on "general presence" since the ladies in the Midwest/East Coast are extremely limited and he wanted to acknowledge that.
This year I hear that "Pinky" has been taking home alot of trophies but DAMN ANGIE, DON'T BE SCURD OF IT...I would love to see you putting the ladies "on the map" and even better setting the pace for the other women in the Midwest !!!! We would ALL be behind you....as well as for each other....it's too early in "the game" for that and unsportsmanlike anyhow--HELL I'd be calling out the homies with your inches and teaming up with some other female riders!!!
Now Jenda, not only makes some "mean" jello shooters, but she can also change her setup and put it on the back bumper--no potatoe chips in this lunch bag!!! Matter of fact....I heard it works BETTER in the rain--LOL--JK !!!!
I tried to get a friendly match going this year, and Jenda was down for it,but the other gal unfortunately lets everyone but herself hit it(and this car can really GET DOWN also--GOT THAT PONDERS MAGIC).
As for my other co-horts, I say........ go for it !!! If my frame was wrapped(or if my car even had one first to start off with)and I had hydros instead of bags......I WOULD BE ALL OVER IT DOING SHOP CALLS AND COMPETING !!!!!
Now don't get me wrong gals.......the rubber shredded off my whitewalls isn't from parking to close to any curbs........its from having any "itchy switch finger" and doing EVERYTHING ELSE like side to side, pancaking, around-the-world, three wheelin and of course my fav--GAS HOPPING!!!!
Your either a natural at it or you do alot of practicing either way......THE FUTURE QUEENS OF THE STREET are representi'n in 2005 with that special......"LADIES TOUCH" like only WE can do !!!! 

<span style='color:blue'> AND REMEMBER THE FIRST RULE TO
LIVE BY IF YOU ARE A CHRONIC 
"SWITCHAHOLIC" IS:

 TO LET SOMEONE HIT YOUR SWITCH....IS LIKE LETTING SOMEONE ELSE HIT YOUR BITCH............YOU DO'NT !!!


LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL 

 MUSTANG SALLI </span>


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@May 19 2005, 11:52 PM
> *Hey Ryan......
> Waitin on you and your wifey to come to SD on June 26th's for the LRM show so you can roll in with MUSTANG SALLI(stadium 5 minutes from my house)for one of the BEST DAMN TIMES IN LOWRIDING YOU'LL HAVE this year.I know this years transition has been difficult for you but I PROMISE to remedy that in honor of the hospitality and integrity you gave me while we worked on the KOS 2003 Michigan stop together.
> To answer the "hittin own switches" for the ladies question--YES AND NO!!!
> ...




THANKS mustang salli,,for alll the info and props,,,,


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 20 2005, 04:49 AM
> *THANKS mustang salli,,for alll the info and props,,,,
> [snapback]3162255[/snapback]​*


Just bring it already! To our show and show everyone! Are you ready with your sun tan lotion, sun glasses and unbrella? It's gonna be hot but then again so will the show.........See you and the Ladiez there! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 20 2005, 07:54 AM
> *Just bring it already!  To our show and show everyone!  Are you ready with your sun tan lotion, sun glasses and unbrella?  It's gonna be hot but then again so will the show.........See you and the Ladiez there! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3162538[/snapback]​*



SEE YOU THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 20 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Just bring it already!  To our show and show everyone!  Are you ready with your sun tan lotion, sun glasses and unbrella?  It's gonna be hot but then again so will the show.........See you and the Ladiez there! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3162538[/snapback]​*


yeah and wear as little as possible cause its gonna be hot


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 20 2005, 10:35 AM
> *yeah and wear as little as possible cause its gonna be hot
> [snapback]3163303[/snapback]​*


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 20 2005, 11:37 AM
> *
> [snapback]3163310[/snapback]​*



whats up glendale grl?????

:biggrin: 

its friday,,,buuuurrrr time,,,,

:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 20 2005, 11:15 AM
> *whats up glendale grl?????
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



Yep!!!! I'm ready for one right now!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 20 2005, 12:15 PM
> *Yep!!!!  I'm ready for one right now!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3163506[/snapback]​*



me toooooooo,,,,

but i have to wait till later later,,, :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 20 2005, 11:16 AM
> *me toooooooo,,,,
> 
> but i have to wait till later later,,, :biggrin:
> [snapback]3163513[/snapback]​*



I know...... :biggrin:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 20 2005, 10:35 AM
> *yeah and wear as little as possible cause its gonna be hot
> [snapback]3163303[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT'S UP LISA AND TRINA!!! READY FOR THE WEEKEND? I'M THINKING THE PHOENIX RIDERZ EVENT IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 20 2005, 02:46 PM
> *WHAT'S UP LISA AND TRINA!!!  READY FOR THE WEEKEND?  I'M THINKING THE PHOENIX RIDERZ EVENT IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!  CAN'T WAIT!!
> [snapback]3164219[/snapback]​*



whats up girl,,,
it will be a goood event,,,
o and hot as HELL to,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HELLO GIRLS!!!!!!! 

IT'S GOING TO BE SUPER HOT!!! YUCK...BUT FUN!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 20 2005, 01:51 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> [snapback]3164238[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

HEY L/TI ------- TIARA!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 20 2005, 02:55 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HEY L/TI ------- TIARA!!!!!!  :worship:
> [snapback]3164250[/snapback]​*




:angel: :angel: :angel:

thx,,,,glendale grl,,,,,,

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 20 2005, 01:46 PM
> *WHAT'S UP LISA AND TRINA!!!  READY FOR THE WEEKEND?  I'M THINKING THE PHOENIX RIDERZ EVENT IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!  CAN'T WAIT!!
> [snapback]3164219[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU GOING JEN?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 20 2005, 02:02 PM
> *ARE YOU GOING JEN?
> [snapback]3164280[/snapback]​*



YES SHE IS RAY....HOWEVER, SHE MIGHT HAVE A _SLIGHT _HANGOVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 20 2005, 02:02 PM
> *ARE YOU GOING JEN?
> [snapback]3164280[/snapback]​*



YES SHE IS RAY....HOWEVER, SHE MIGHT HAVE A _SLIGHT _HANGOVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

oops, that posted twice...sorry :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 20 2005, 03:16 PM
> *oops, that posted twice...sorry  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3164314[/snapback]​*




:around: :around: 


:nono: :nono:

:wave: 


u were supposed to post 3 times,,,,,,,u know,,,,


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

ummmm 3


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

DAMM ITS "HOT" :burn: :burn: :burn: DAMM AZ WEATHER !!!! WHATS UP AZ-SIDERS READY 4 DA SHOW Ds SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 20 2005, 02:02 PM
> *ARE YOU GOING JEN?
> [snapback]3164280[/snapback]​*


YEP....OH AND DONT FORGET...IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 20 2005, 03:44 PM
> *YEP....OH AND DONT FORGET...IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> [snapback]3164627[/snapback]​*


COOL....I'LL BRING YOU A "OVER THE HILL" PRESENT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ! Did everyone survive yesterday? I did. Thanks to all of you who came out to support us even though it was hot!

Big thanks to all the clubs and individuals that participated in the show. Thanks goes out to Street Life, Locos, Javier's/Jiame's Customs, & Big Roach you guys made the hop as always.

Anyone hop at Streetlife las night? I could not stand it anymore and just went straight home. Fill us in! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I KNOW WHEN I WAS DROPPING MY CAR OFF AT LOCOS 
HE WAS LOADING UP THE BLUE MONTE ON HIS 
WAY TO STREET LIFE?..........


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 23 2005, 09:16 AM
> *I KNOW WHEN I WAS DROPPING MY CAR OFF AT LOCOS
> HE WAS LOADING UP THE BLUE MONTE ON HIS
> WAY TO STREET LIFE?..........
> [snapback]3172460[/snapback]​*


Hey good job!!!!!! Black monte serv'n em up!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 23 2005, 10:16 AM
> *I KNOW WHEN I WAS DROPPING MY CAR OFF AT LOCOS
> HE WAS LOADING UP THE BLUE MONTE ON HIS
> WAY TO STREET LIFE?..........
> [snapback]3172460[/snapback]​*



hey bro..thanks for having me out there...i have almost a 100 quality pics....great show..great turnout...hop was fun....

MAJOR PROPS TO PHOENIX RIDERZ FOR A WONDERFUL SHOW!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 23 2005, 09:36 AM
> *hey bro..thanks for having me out there...i have almost a 100 quality pics....great show..great turnout...hop was fun....
> 
> MAJOR PROPS TO PHOENIX RIDERZ FOR A WONDERFUL SHOW!!!
> [snapback]3172533[/snapback]​*


Thanks man, yeah it was a great time yesterday and thanks for everything. Will you be posting the pics anywhere?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Anyone hop at Streetlife las night? I could not stand it anymore and just went straight home. Fill us in! :biggrin:
[snapback]3172308[/snapback]​[/quote]

Not a big turn out, cars not workin and motors burnin! Plus no trailer hitches---ask Chalio about this one. It was a LOOOOONG NITE!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

how was the show yesterday?? anyone get pictues??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY?

THE PHOENIX RIDERZ DID A GREAT JOB YESTERDAY!! WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! NEXT TIME CAN YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN IN LIKE JANUARY? LOL..

AS FOR THE HOP AT STREET LIFE....YEP IT WENT DOWN....I STAYED THERE TIL LIKE 10, THEY WERE STILL STANDING AROUND TALKING SO I LEFT. TODD CALLED ME AT 2, AND YES, JAIME GOT HIM! BY THE TIME, TODD PUT IN A NEW MOTOR, THEY HAD THEIR CAR ALREADY BACK ON THE TRAILER. 

ANYWAYS GREAT JOB, PHOENIX RIDERZ AND JAIME.....(BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT TODD IS NOT DONE YET)!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 23 2005, 01:07 PM
> *WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY?
> 
> THE PHOENIX RIDERZ DID A GREAT JOB YESTERDAY!!  WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME!  NEXT TIME CAN YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN IN LIKE JANUARY?  LOL..
> ...


IN THAT CASE NO ONE IS DONE YET..............
AND WHAT HAPPENED TO MY RIDE HOME...............................?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ AND GLAD TOO HEAR PHX RIDERZ HAD A GREAT TURNOUT AND SHOW, I WAS OUT OF TOWN AND COULDN'T MAKE IT HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 23 2005, 12:14 PM
> *IN THAT CASE NO ONE IS DONE YET..............
> AND WHAT HAPPENED TO MY RIDE HOME...............................?
> [snapback]3173007[/snapback]​*


THAT'S HOW IT ALWAYS IS.....DETERMINED OR STUBBORN...BUT THAT'S WHAT KEEP ALL YOU GUYS GOING!! 

I WAS WALKIN WITH A SWERVE, NO WAY I COULD HAVE DRIVEN! IT WAS DONNA'S TURN. SO HOW BAD IS YOUR CAR? DOES THE BUS RUN OUT THAT FAR?? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 23 2005, 12:48 PM
> *THAT'S HOW IT ALWAYS IS.....DETERMINED OR STUBBORN...BUT THAT'S WHAT KEEP ALL YOU GUYS GOING!!
> 
> I WAS WALKIN WITH A SWERVE, NO WAY I COULD HAVE DRIVEN!  IT WAS DONNA'S TURN.  SO HOW BAD IS YOUR CAR?  DOES THE BUS RUN OUT THAT FAR?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3173196[/snapback]​*


GLAD TO HEAR EVERYTHING WAS COOL :thumbsup: .......SO WHO WON THE HOP? I HEARD LADIEZ TOUCH BROUGHT A HOPPER;WHAT IT DO? :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey Jen...give my props to Todd and the crew!!!! It was good to see you again...lots of fun even though it was painfully hot..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 23 2005, 01:48 PM
> *THAT'S HOW IT ALWAYS IS.....DETERMINED OR STUBBORN...BUT THAT'S WHAT KEEP ALL YOU GUYS GOING!!
> 
> I WAS WALKIN WITH A SWERVE, NO WAY I COULD HAVE DRIVEN!  IT WAS DONNA'S TURN.  SO HOW BAD IS YOUR CAR?  DOES THE BUS RUN OUT THAT FAR?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3173196[/snapback]​*


not bad just stripped the ball joint dont know if you know what that is...j/k
put it back in and drove it home


THAT WAS CUTE YOU FOUR DRIVING UP TOGETHER.....hee..hee..hee


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 23 2005, 02:37 PM
> *not bad just stripped the ball joint dont know if you know what that is...j/k
> put it back in and drove it home
> THAT WAS CUTE YOU FOUR DRIVING UP TOGETHER.....hee..hee..hee
> [snapback]3173787[/snapback]​*


a ball joint? Hmmm...isn't something like viagara??? LOL!!!!

At least I was nice, I didnt make her sit in the bed of the truck!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 23 2005, 02:17 PM
> *hey Jen...give my props to Todd and the crew!!!! It was good to see you again...lots of fun even though it was painfully hot..
> [snapback]3173647[/snapback]​*


Yup it was hot! My sunburn got sunburned!! It was good to see you to. I didnt recognize you. Married life is doing you well! :cheesy: 

I'll give them the message!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 23 2005, 02:54 PM
> *a ball joint?  Hmmm...isn't something like viagara???  LOL!!!!
> 
> At least I was nice, I didnt make her sit in the bed of the truck!
> [snapback]3173910[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 23 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Yup it was hot!  My sunburn got sunburned!!  It was good to see you to.  I didnt recognize you.  Married life is doing you well! :cheesy:
> 
> I'll give them the message!
> [snapback]3173947[/snapback]​*



My sunburn got sunburned too.....good show, just way too hot!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Sounds like a good show! should have been there


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 23 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Yup it was hot!  My sunburn got sunburned!!  It was good to see you to.  I didnt recognize you.  Married life is doing you well! :cheesy:
> 
> I'll give them the message!
> [snapback]3173947[/snapback]​*


didnt recognize me huh....im lookin that different nowadays (married life)hahahahahaha...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Next big show for sure me and Nacho aqre gonna roll. AZ has some baddass rides I haven't seen


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 23 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Next big show for sure me and Nacho aqre gonna roll. AZ has some baddass rides I haven't seen
> [snapback]3173982[/snapback]​*



promises, promises


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 23 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Next big show for sure me and Nacho aqre gonna roll. AZ has some baddass rides I haven't seen
> [snapback]3173982[/snapback]​*


SURE YA WILL!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP AZ I HAVE SOME BLUE DISH AND SPOKES ALL 5 WITH TIRES FOR SALE
WERE ON MY CAR AT VEGAS THEN TAKEN OFF 700.00 OBO FOR FIVE WHEELS AND TIRES W/ KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 24 2005, 10:25 AM
> *WHATS UP AZ I HAVE SOME BLUE DISH AND SPOKES ALL 5 WITH TIRES FOR SALE
> WERE ON MY CAR AT VEGAS THEN TAKEN OFF 700.00 OBO FOR FIVE WHEELS AND TIRES W/ KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS
> [snapback]3177228[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 24 2005, 10:25 AM
> *WHATS UP AZ I HAVE SOME BLUE DISH AND SPOKES ALL 5 WITH TIRES FOR SALE
> WERE ON MY CAR AT VEGAS THEN TAKEN OFF 700.00 OBO FOR FIVE WHEELS AND TIRES W/ KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS
> [snapback]3177228[/snapback]​*


WHY DONT YOU TELL JOE.....HE MIGHT BE INTERESTED.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 23 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Next big show for sure me and Nacho aqre gonna roll. AZ has some baddass rides I haven't seen
> [snapback]3173982[/snapback]​*


Sure you are! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT UP AZ???

ANYTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 26 2005, 12:18 PM
> *WHAT UP AZ???
> 
> ANYTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???
> ...


ILL RPOOLY BE SERVIN UP THE STREETS ON SATURDAY....j/p
ISNT INDIVIDUALS HAVING A SHOW N SHINE ON 43RD AVE
AND INDIAN SCHOOL (kmart parking lot) NEXT TO PANTIZZIES


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@May 26 2005, 12:18 PM
> *WHAT UP AZ???
> 
> ANYTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???
> ...


NE1 LOOKING FOR INTERIOR FOR A REGAL? I HAVE
IT ALL $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 26 2005, 04:01 PM
> *IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY!!!
> [snapback]3187460[/snapback]​*




YEAH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 26 2005, 01:14 PM
> *NE1 LOOKING FOR INTERIOR FOR A REGAL? I HAVE
> IT ALL $$$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]3186639[/snapback]​*



What color is the regal interior????


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 26 2005, 01:14 PM
> *NE1 LOOKING FOR INTERIOR FOR A REGAL? I HAVE
> IT ALL $$$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]3186639[/snapback]​*


how much


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TAKE WHOLE CAR $500.00 OBO 
INTERIOR IS MAROONISH LOOKING 
CAR NEEDS MOTOR


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 27 2005, 10:31 AM
> *TAKE WHOLE CAR $500.00 OBO
> INTERIOR IS MAROONISH LOOKING
> CAR NEEDS MOTOR
> [snapback]3190319[/snapback]​*



what kind of shape is the car in? does it need a lot of work besides a motor?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 27 2005, 10:34 AM
> *what kind of shape is the car in? does it need a lot of work besides a motor?
> [snapback]3190327[/snapback]​*


TRINA'S A TRAITOR!! WHAT'S WITH THE BIG ROACH CRAP???? SINCE YOUR ON HIS TEAM, MAYBE YOU CAN TEACH HIM HOW TO SPELL HYDRAULICS! HAHA LOL!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 11:55 AM
> *TRINA'S A TRAITOR!!  WHAT'S WITH THE BIG ROACH CRAP????  SINCE YOUR ON HIS TEAM, MAYBE YOU CAN TEACH HIM HOW TO SPELL HYDRAULICS!  HAHA  LOL!!!
> [snapback]3190734[/snapback]​*


:0 :0 seems like there is alot of those lately..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 11:58 AM
> *:0  :0 seems like there is alot of those lately..
> [snapback]3190753[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP RAY? ANYONE IN PARTICULAR???


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 11:55 AM
> *TRINA'S A TRAITOR!!  WHAT'S WITH THE BIG ROACH CRAP????  SINCE YOUR ON HIS TEAM, MAYBE YOU CAN TEACH HIM HOW TO SPELL HYDRAULICS!  HAHA  LOL!!!
> [snapback]3190734[/snapback]​*



I KNOW!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 11:55 AM
> *TRINA'S A TRAITOR!!  WHAT'S WITH THE BIG ROACH CRAP????  SINCE YOUR ON HIS TEAM, MAYBE YOU CAN TEACH HIM HOW TO SPELL HYDRAULICS!  HAHA  LOL!!!
> [snapback]3190734[/snapback]​*



WHAT SHOULD MY SIGNATURE SAY, JEN? STREET LIFE? DON'T THINK THE "LITTLE GIRL" WOULD LIKE THAT TOO MUCH.....HMMMMM....MAYBE I SHOULD THEN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 27 2005, 01:15 PM
> *WHAT SHOULD MY SIGNATURE SAY, JEN?  STREET LIFE?  DON'T THINK THE "LITTLE GIRL" WOULD LIKE THAT TOO MUCH.....HMMMMM....MAYBE I SHOULD THEN!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191091[/snapback]​*


COME ON YOU ALREADY KNOW SHE CANT BARELY READ....WHAT MAKES YOU THINK SHE CAN TURN ON A COMPUTER??? :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 01:19 PM
> *COME ON YOU ALREADY KNOW SHE CANT BARELY READ....WHAT MAKES YOU THINK SHE CAN TURN ON A COMPUTER??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191113[/snapback]​*



TRUE, VERY TRUE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

OK, JEN, I'M STILL LAUGHING.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT WAS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 27 2005, 11:34 AM
> *what kind of shape is the car in? does it need a lot of work besides a motor?
> [snapback]3190327[/snapback]​*


THE CAR IS IN DESCENT SHAPE 
YOUD HAVE TO SEE IT 
AND YOU GIRLS R MEAN TALKING ABOUT PEEPS NOT 
BEING ABLE TO READ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 27 2005, 01:26 PM
> *THE CAR IS IN DESCENT SHAPE
> YOUD HAVE TO SEE IT
> AND YOU GIRLS R MEAN TALKING ABOUT PEEPS NOT
> ...


SO!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 27 2005, 01:26 PM
> *THE CAR IS IN DESCENT SHAPE
> YOUD HAVE TO SEE IT
> AND YOU GIRLS R MEAN TALKING ABOUT PEEPS NOT
> ...


I FEEL SO BAD NOW TALKING MEAN ABOUT THE "LITTLE GIRL" :tears: 









............................*NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

u-girls r 2-funny


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> THE CAR IS IN DESCENT SHAPE
> YOUD HAVE TO SEE IT
> ARE YOU SELLING IT?WHERE IS IT?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 27 2005, 01:28 PM
> *I FEEL SO BAD NOW TALKING MEAN ABOUT THE "LITTLE GIRL"  :tears:
> ............................NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3191166[/snapback]​*


I HOPE YOU GUYS AINT TALKING ABOUT MY LITTLE SISTER.......BECAUSE IF YOU ARE I'M GOING TO HAVE TO REGULATE!!!!!!!!!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 02:10 PM
> *I HOPE YOU GUYS AINT TALKING ABOUT MY LITTLE SISTER.......BECAUSE IF YOU ARE I'M GOING TO HAVE TO REGULATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3191370[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 01:19 PM
> *COME ON YOU ALREADY KNOW SHE CANT BARELY READ....WHAT MAKES YOU THINK SHE CAN TURN ON A COMPUTER??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191113[/snapback]​*


NOW ,NOW....WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT TALKING ABOUT YOUR FAMILY IN THAT MANNER... :nono: :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 02:10 PM
> *I HOPE YOU GUYS AINT TALKING ABOUT MY LITTLE SISTER.......BECAUSE IF YOU ARE I'M GOING TO HAVE TO REGULATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3191370[/snapback]​*


Sure ya will!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 02:14 PM
> *NOW ,NOW....WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT TALKING ABOUT YOUR FAMILY IN THAT MANNER... :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]3191394[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW THAT PART OF A WEDDING, WHEN THEY ASK IF ANYONE OBJECTS......WELLL....EVERYONE BUT HER FAMILY WOULD BE LIKE "HELL YEAH OBJECT"!!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 02:35 PM
> *YOU KNOW THAT PART OF A WEDDING, WHEN THEY ASK IF ANYONE OBJECTS......WELLL....EVERYONE BUT HER FAMILY WOULD BE LIKE "HELL YEAH OBJECT"!!!  LOL!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191460[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 02:35 PM
> *YOU KNOW THAT PART OF A WEDDING, WHEN THEY ASK IF ANYONE OBJECTS......WELLL....EVERYONE BUT HER FAMILY WOULD BE LIKE "HELL YEAH OBJECT"!!!  LOL!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191460[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

OBJECT....OBJECT.....OBJECT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 02:35 PM
> *YOU KNOW THAT PART OF A WEDDING, WHEN THEY ASK IF ANYONE OBJECTS......WELLL....EVERYONE BUT HER FAMILY WOULD BE LIKE "HELL YEAH OBJECT"!!!  LOL!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191460[/snapback]​*


Are you going to object when that happens?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Are you going to object when that happens?
> [snapback]3191475[/snapback]​*



LET'S HOPE THAT *NEVER* HAPPENS!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

haters


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 27 2005, 02:43 PM
> *haters
> [snapback]3191507[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Are you going to object when that happens?
> [snapback]3191475[/snapback]​*


DUH!!!!!


OH, THAT'S LIKE A YES!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 02:47 PM
> *"HELL YEAH"!!!!!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@May 27 2005, 02:43 PM
> *haters
> [snapback]3191507[/snapback]​*


NOT A HATER!!! HE JUST DESERVES WAY BETTER!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 02:50 PM
> *NOT A HATER!!!  HE JUST DESERVES WAY BETTER!!!
> [snapback]3191548[/snapback]​*



*WAY, WAY BETTER!!!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ALL RIGHT YA'LL I'M OUTTA HERE!! HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND AND BE SAFE!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 03:03 PM
> *ALL RIGHT YA'LL I'M OUTTA HERE!!  HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND AND BE SAFE!
> [snapback]3191610[/snapback]​*



TALK TO YOU LATER TONIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 27 2005, 02:50 PM
> *NOT A HATER!!!  HE JUST DESERVES WAY BETTER!!!
> [snapback]3191548[/snapback]​*


HATER!!!!HE LIKES THE SPICY ******!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 02:22 PM
> *HATER!!!!HE LIKES THE SPICY ******!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191690[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: *******!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2005, 03:22 PM
> *HATER!!!!HE LIKES THE SPICY ******!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191690[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SO SATURDAY NIGHT, TODD AND THE STREET LIFE CREW DID A HOUSE CALL ON JAIME. NOT ALOT OF DETAILS TO GIVE......JAIME GOT SERVED. PINKY WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER SO HARD, THE REAR TIRES WERE COMING OFF THE GROUND!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 31 2005, 09:43 AM
> *SO SATURDAY NIGHT, TODD AND THE STREET LIFE CREW DID A HOUSE CALL ON JAIME.  NOT ALOT OF DETAILS TO GIVE......JAIME GOT SERVED.  PINKY WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER SO HARD, THE REAR TIRES WERE COMING OFF THE GROUND!!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3204365[/snapback]​*


ABOUT TIME!! :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 31 2005, 10:03 AM
> *ABOUT TIME!!  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3204425[/snapback]​*


WHATEVER RAY! KEEP TALKIN CRAP AND YOU'LL BE GROUNDED FROM THE SHOP FOR A COUPLE WEEKS!! 

HE WORKED HARD TO GET PINKY WORKIN! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RAY....I JUST CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHOSE TEAM YOUR ON THESE DAYS????? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 31 2005, 12:00 PM
> *WHATEVER RAY!  KEEP TALKIN CRAP AND YOU'LL BE GROUNDED FROM THE SHOP FOR A COUPLE WEEKS!!
> 
> HE WORKED HARD TO GET PINKY WORKIN! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3204770[/snapback]​*


DONT TRIP,MY SISTER WILL LET ME GO...  AND NO HE DID NOT WORK HARD;IT WAS LUIS(HIS WORKER)POOR GUY HE SAID HE WAS DREAMING OF PEPTO-BISMOL FROM WORKING ON PINKY SO MUCH........ :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 31 2005, 12:02 PM
> *RAY....I JUST CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHOSE TEAM YOUR ON THESE DAYS????? :dunno:
> [snapback]3204779[/snapback]​*


I BACK UP MY BROTHERS;THE BIG "M"....THAT MEANS I SUPPORT:STREETLIFE & LOCOS....EVERYBODY ELSE..." :thumbsdown: "


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 31 2005, 01:19 PM
> *DONT TRIP,MY SISTER WILL LET ME GO...  AND NO HE DID NOT WORK HARD;IT WAS LUIS(HIS WORKER)POOR GUY HE SAID HE WAS DREAMING OF PEPTO-BISMOL FROM WORKING ON PINKY SO MUCH........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3205010[/snapback]​*


YOU'RE DUMB!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 31 2005, 01:33 PM
> *YOU'RE DUMB!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3205065[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 31 2005, 01:59 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3205162[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> I BACK UP MY BROTHERS;THE BIG "M"....THAT MEANS I SUPPORT:STREETLIFE & LOCOS....EVERYBODY ELSE..." :thumbsdown: "
> [snapback]3205015[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:wave: ....Wussup Jen!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 31 2005, 05:33 PM
> *:wave: ....Wussup Jen!
> [snapback]3206083[/snapback]​*


HEY RYAN! ARE YOU COMING BACK FOR THE AUGUST SHOW? :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

hopefully it won't be 113 degrees by then :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 1 2005, 10:35 AM
> *hopefully it won't be 113 degrees by then :biggrin:
> [snapback]3209360[/snapback]​*


IT'S NOT THE HEAT THAT SUCKS, IT'S THE HUMIDITY. BUT IT WILL STILL BE HOTTER THAN HELL, GOOD THING THE SHOW'S INSIDE!


----------



## THROAT-YOGURT (Jun 1, 2005)

Iheard that was a good show i would like to bring 4 door 64 down show you guys how its done


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THROAT-YOGURT_@Jun 1 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Iheard that was a good show i would like to bring 4 door 64 down show you guys how its done
> [snapback]3210128[/snapback]​*



BRING IT ON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THROAT-YOGURT (Jun 1, 2005)

what do you have i bet i can beat you


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'LL NEVER TELL :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 1 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I'LL NEVER TELL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3210165[/snapback]​*


i know!! i know!!! 














but ill never tell,...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 1 2005, 02:04 PM
> *i know!! i know!!!
> but ill never tell,...
> [snapback]3210171[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## THROAT-YOGURT (Jun 1, 2005)

oh you to ill beat both of you with my hot single :uh:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THROAT-YOGURT_@Jun 1 2005, 02:13 PM
> *oh you to ill beat both of you with my hot single :uh:
> [snapback]3210207[/snapback]​*



:ugh:


----------



## THROAT-YOGURT (Jun 1, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahahahhahaha...yeah you most likely will because i dont hop....but i will show this!!!














and oh i forgot i also own this....









 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

flames on a lowrider where you from the eastcoast


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 02:21 PM
> *flames on a lowrider where you from the eastcoast
> [snapback]3210259[/snapback]​*


yeah im from the same place where guys have matching window tint on their lowriders


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

what up homie i was just thinking of that guy that posted saying that you were from the eastcoast just because you had flme shit one of the top painter painted that one i was even there to see it get done love your ride homie hey what happen to you this weekend you didnt miss nothing


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

the tint is coming off :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 02:34 PM
> *what up homie i was just thinking of that guy that posted saying that you were from the eastcoast just because you had flme shit one of the top painter painted that one i was even there to see it get done love your ride homie hey what happen to you this weekend you didnt miss nothing
> [snapback]3210277[/snapback]​*


really there was a post on the flames..hahahahahaha thats funny bro...i actually went out there with my camera, but the lot was empty..i saw some balloons on the fence, but no cars-no scene...i thought maybe it was cancelled....

really, you were there while it was being done huh...thats cool....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 02:35 PM
> *the tint is coming off :biggrin:
> [snapback]3210286[/snapback]​*



hahahahaha...we really must be from the same place because so are my flames...hahaha


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

we may have been gone by then it was way to hot but yeah got to see him lay out the patterns and spray it cant way till its redone so whats next here in phx


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 02:42 PM
> *we may have been gone by then it was way to hot but yeah got to see him lay out the patterns and spray it cant way till its redone  so whats next here in phx
> [snapback]3210326[/snapback]​*


workin on a cruise night at a local sonic....no hopping...no boozing...no naked cochinas...just nice low key family cruise in for food and hangout factor....will you join us if i can get it together


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I SEE SOMEBODY MADE UP A NEW NAME :uh:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

sure i remember you telling me about it on 7th street just one thing that could stop it from working now im not hating but when you told me about it you said a persons name now that could be one reason why we dont get a good turn out but no matter what ill support you


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 02:50 PM
> *sure i remember you telling me about it on 7th street just one thing that could stop it from working now im not hating but when you told me about it you said a persons name now that could be one reason why we dont get a good turn out but no matter what ill support you
> [snapback]3210368[/snapback]​*


doin this solo partner....


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

the dickheads at my work got on here and got into my site and thought it would be cool to post in made up name but busted them and put a stop to it i took care of it


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

but do you remember the name you told me


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 02:54 PM
> *but do you remember the name you told me
> [snapback]3210392[/snapback]​*


not sure who you are talking about, but doesnt matter either way...everyone will be welcome...no drama here brother...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 01:50 PM
> *sure i remember you telling me about it on 7th street just one thing that could stop it from working now im not hating but when you told me about it you said a persons name now that could be one reason why we dont get a good turn out but no matter what ill support you
> [snapback]3210368[/snapback]​*


SURE :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THROAT-YOGURT_@Jun 1 2005, 03:13 PM
> *oh you to ill beat both of you with my hot single :uh:
> [snapback]3210207[/snapback]​*


if its stock rear end bring it


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 1 2005, 03:15 PM
> *SURE :cheesy:
> [snapback]3210463[/snapback]​*


thanks brother..i look forward to seeing you guys out there...thanks again..i will get information out to you guys as soon i can get finalized..thanks again


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

a few people made it out on sat. but it was to hot we had a few hoppers out there trouble do you still have cupcake all over you


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 1 2005, 04:28 PM
> *a few people made it out on sat. but it was to hot we had a few hoppers out there trouble do you still have cupcake all over you
> [snapback]3210508[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah......


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 1 2005, 03:30 PM
> *Hell yeah......
> [snapback]3210517[/snapback]​*



Trouble...did you get in trouble?????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 1 2005, 04:34 PM
> *Trouble...did you get in trouble?????
> [snapback]3210527[/snapback]​*


ALWAYS....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ooooooooooo! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Trouble got into trouble......

Art Buck says there's no such thing as getting into trouble, you just get caught!  

Whats up sucka :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THROAT-YOGURT_@Jun 1 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Iheard that was a good show i would like to bring 4 door 64 down show you guys how its done
> [snapback]3210128[/snapback]​*


come show us how it's done,then well show you how it's supose to be done :buttkick:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 1 2005, 08:08 PM
> *come show us how it's done,then well show you how it's supose to be done :buttkick:
> [snapback]3211560[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: nice ride hoppers602 hows biz-ness :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ, it's humid as hell in Hawaii.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jun 1 2005, 07:13 PM
> *Ooooooooooo! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Trouble got into trouble......
> 
> Art Buck says there's no such thing as getting into trouble, you just get caught!
> ...


Guess i didnt get into trouble then


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 2 2005, 06:26 AM
> *Guess i didnt get into trouble then
> [snapback]3213321[/snapback]​*


Thats what I thought


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY IS EVERTONE SO QUITE 2-DAY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 2 2005, 03:58 PM
> *WHY IS EVERTONE SO QUITE 2-DAY
> [snapback]3215534[/snapback]​*


who is EVERTONE?....................(JOKE)


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

uffin: uffin: soooooo lazzzzy  whats up every 1?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 2 2005, 05:06 PM
> *who is EVERTONE?....................(JOKE)
> [snapback]3215590[/snapback]​*


oops damn fingers........


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Whooliganz (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@May 27 2005, 03:51 PM
> *WAY, WAY BETTER!!!
> [snapback]3191553[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 3 2005, 07:25 AM
> *oops damn fingers........
> [snapback]3218650[/snapback]​*


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE....YOU GUYS GOING TO LRM SHOW IN SAN DIEGO(6/26/05)?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

my 94 caddy representing north phoenix. az side to the fullest


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 3 2005, 06:11 PM
> *my 94 caddy representing north phoenix. az side to the fullest
> [snapback]3220958[/snapback]​*


NICE HOMIE;IS THAT KHAMELEON?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

yeah homie its chameleon ,its a two tone light blue and purple


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 3 2005, 06:19 PM
> *yeah homie its chameleon ,its a two tone light blue and purple
> [snapback]3220983[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

NICE CADDY, HOW MANY PUMPS?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

its only a two pump setup, want to upgrade it though


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 3 2005, 06:22 PM
> *its only a two pump setup, want to upgrade it though
> [snapback]3221006[/snapback]​*


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

me and the homies at this past LRM carshow, thats my cousins 64 impala


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 4 2005, 12:11 AM
> *my 94 caddy representing north phoenix. az side to the fullest
> [snapback]3220958[/snapback]​*



thats king georges old car isn't it


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

NICE OF YOU TO FINALLY JOIN US SCTRBLUE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 4 2005, 08:28 PM
> *NICE OF YOU TO FINALLY JOIN US SCTRBLUE
> [snapback]3224155[/snapback]​*



I'm on here alot it's just I choose not to say much, you know the strong silent type. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 3 2005, 06:11 PM
> *my 94 caddy representing north phoenix. az side to the fullest
> [snapback]3220958[/snapback]​*


 Hey, thats my house in the background.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 3 2005, 08:51 PM
> *thats king georges old car isn't it
> [snapback]3221732[/snapback]​*



is that why that car looks so familliar....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 6 2005, 03:12 AM
> *Hey, thats my house in the background.
> [snapback]3229204[/snapback]​*



I knew that! :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

I BOUGHT IT FROM GEORGE LIKE TWO MONTHS AGO


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey does george have a new shop yet if so were is he located


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

LAST TIME I SAW HIM HE STILL DIDNT HAVE HIS SHOP YET, BUT EY WHY DO THEY CALL HIM KING GEORGE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I know he did alot of the SOUTHCENTRAL cars.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Ray?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

george painted mine!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 8 2005, 11:56 AM
> *What's up Ray?? :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3243741[/snapback]​*


whats up jen


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 8 2005, 12:10 PM
> *george painted mine!!!
> [snapback]3243812[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CALLING OUT OUT ALL SINGLE PUMPS
STREET
RADICAL
GOING DOWN TONIGHT 
JAVIERS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
77th AVE AND CRITTENDEN 7:30p.m.
KINGS AND QUEENS OF THE STREETS
BRING IT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

DAM IM GONNA MISS IT!!!!
You hoppin the monte Michael?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 9 2005, 02:25 PM
> *CALLING OUT OUT ALL SINGLE PUMPS
> STREET
> RADICAL
> ...


is this a rematch from last night? :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 9 2005, 03:25 PM
> *CALLING OUT OUT ALL SINGLE PUMPS
> STREET
> RADICAL
> ...


guess yo can say JAVIERS CUSTOM took queen of streets since he 
didnt bring his car out to play............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 10 2005, 07:15 AM
> *guess yo can say JAVIERS CUSTOM took queen of streets since he
> didnt bring his car out to play............
> [snapback]3253214[/snapback]​*


Last night...........Thanks for the call Biotch!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jun 10 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Last night...........Thanks for the call Biotch!
> [snapback]3254409[/snapback]​*


shit surprised you didnt read it.............being that your always on here :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jun 10 2005, 11:57 AM
> *Last night...........Thanks for the call Biotch!
> [snapback]3254409[/snapback]​*



THE SHIT WAS TIGHT TO. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

It was cool to see some hopping during the week.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YUP
YUP


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 10 2005, 11:27 AM
> *shit surprised you didnt read it.............being that your always on here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254567[/snapback]​*


I was tooooooo busy, guess I missed out huh!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

And no one had any cameras that are on here huh.......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jun 10 2005, 02:13 PM
> *I was tooooooo busy, guess I missed out huh!
> [snapback]3254924[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH
ALL 3 WERE HITTIN BACK BUMPER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 10 2005, 02:15 PM
> *And no one had any cameras that are on here huh.......
> [snapback]3254933[/snapback]​*


NOPE..... BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

no hopping pics but heres one from last night


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

a pic is a pic, i aint gonna complain


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

GO PINKY!!!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 10 2005, 01:26 PM
> *no hopping pics but heres one from last night
> [snapback]3255022[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 10 2005, 02:32 PM
> *GO PINKY!!!
> [snapback]3255057[/snapback]​*


thats what im talking about 
"the pinky"


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:33 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3255064[/snapback]​*



:wave:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jun 10 2005, 01:37 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3255089[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRLIE!! WHAT'S UP????


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:43 PM
> *HEY GIRLIE!! WHAT'S UP????
> [snapback]3255125[/snapback]​*


nothing waiting to get out of here,,,,
its time 4 a buuurrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!

c u later,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jun 10 2005, 01:45 PM
> *nothing waiting to get out of here,,,,
> its time 4 a buuurrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yep, I am sure I will see you later tonight!!! I definately need a buuuurrrrr!!!! 
TGIF!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

STREETLIFE & LOCOS PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 10 2005, 03:53 PM
> *STREETLIFE & LOCOS PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3255545[/snapback]​*


we had things going on here till these girls start talking about 
nothing to do with this site..................j/p....girls
cya 2-nite if your lucky :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 10 2005, 02:58 PM
> *we had things going on here till these girls start talking about
> nothing to do with this site.................
> [snapback]3255565[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 10 2005, 03:01 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3255585[/snapback]​*



Oh, shush Ray!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

TOO BAD YOUR CAR BROKE,I KNOW YOU WOULD'VE BEAT MANDOS LINCOLN.......


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Oh, shush Ray!!!
> [snapback]3255592[/snapback]​*


...DONT TRIP JUST JOKING..... :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 10 2005, 03:03 PM
> *...DONT TRIP JUST JOKING..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3255600[/snapback]​*



I KNOW YOU ARE....not trippin. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I hate missing all the hops


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 10 2005, 04:02 PM
> *TOO BAD YOUR CAR BROKE,I KNOW YOU WOULD'VE BEAT MANDOS LINCOLN.......
> [snapback]3255593[/snapback]​*


Like i said u never know wutts gonna happen


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THATS TRUE!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

whats arizona??!! anything going down this weekend??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup havent' seen you on here in a while


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Its hot and humid like a maufucca here in MI.....Can't wait to get back to that dry heat...lol :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../1/79681871.htm


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 11 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Its hot and humid like a maufucca here in MI.....Can't wait to get back to that dry heat...lol :roflmao:
> [snapback]3259579[/snapback]​*


Dry heat? Tell it to my calsones! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 13 2005, 06:36 PM
> *:0
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../1/79681871.htm
> [snapback]3268478[/snapback]​*



looks like a tight project


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 15 2005, 11:56 AM
> *looks like a tight project
> [snapback]3276952[/snapback]​*



I know I always come across good deals when Im in the middle of a project  Someone from AZ needs to check that out <<<


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wish I had the funds....I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat!

so whats up Fleetwood rider...What u been up to?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn I been looking at cribs lately, and it seems like evrything in the metro Phoenix area has damn neared doubled! Can't really find anything decent for under $180k
Any suggestions.....besides the south-side? lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE THING GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND? :dunno:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 17 2005, 04:32 PM
> *NE THING GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND? :dunno:
> [snapback]3287369[/snapback]​*



NOPE....


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 16 2005, 07:53 PM
> *wish I had the funds....I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat!
> 
> so whats up Fleetwood rider...What u been up to?
> [snapback]3283087[/snapback]​*


Ive been worken on the Cutty & just chillen trying to stay out the sun untill it goes down then thats when the fun starts in PHX 

When you gonna be back this way ?? We need to go to the club cuz we never got to hang out 
uffin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 17 2005, 04:28 PM
> *Damn I been looking at cribs lately, and it seems like evrything in the metro Phoenix area has damn neared doubled! Can't really find anything decent for under $180k
> Any suggestions.....besides the south-side? lol
> [snapback]3287346[/snapback]​*


sorry dawg.... unless you get a condo, single family detached homes are are starting at around 200 right now... im starting to save for a house as well... im gonna wait about 2 years before i buy... i have inside info... give it about 2 years and prices will start dropping again... but for now... your gonna have to fork it over...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll have about 10g's to put on a down payment, but I guess I'll never get anything under $1100 for a house note. I'll back hopefully by november. Just waiting for my house to sell, and this case to clear. Looks like I'll get back just in time to miss the boiling sun...lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

And it'll be nice and cold again :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 18 2005, 04:32 AM
> *And it'll be nice and cold again :biggrin:
> [snapback]3289163[/snapback]​*



shit that aint cold!....Thats just right for me :biggrin: 
You still in Hawaii?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Yup, grandma isn't doing so hot. However I didn't have to stay an entire summer in AZ this year :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

anything going down this weekend


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 18 2005, 03:09 PM
> *anything going down this weekend
> [snapback]3290463[/snapback]​*



Damn ....all that nice weather, and nice lowriders and aint nothing consistant going on :0 
....We're gonna have to get together and plan something, and keep it going! Maybe one week on the west side and the next on the east side, to keep it fair for everyone. We need some lowrider UNITY!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ITS TOO DAMN HOT!! :ugh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 18 2005, 04:30 PM
> *ITS TOO DAMN HOT!! :ugh:
> [snapback]3290750[/snapback]​*



not at night


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

TOO MANY ONE TIMES OUT THERE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jun 18 2005, 04:50 PM
> *TOO MANY ONE TIMES OUT THERE
> [snapback]3290824[/snapback]​*


i know... i know, thats why it'll take some brainstorming between everyone to come up with some spots where we won't get fucked with. Not just looking to cruise, but to just hang out, kick back, and socialize. Shit even it we hook up at someones crib, it don't matter


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: IM DOWN FOR THAT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

We had something going a long time ago, but no one showed up. We need to find about 3 spots we can rotate in between to keep the po's at bay.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 18 2005, 09:01 PM
> *i know... i know, thats why it'll take some brainstorming between everyone to come up with some spots where we won't get fucked with. Not just looking to cruise, but to just hang out, kick back, and socialize. Shit even it we hook up at someones crib, it don't matter
> [snapback]3290861[/snapback]​*




I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

let me know whats going down, as i get the caddy fixed i plan on hitting the streets!! heating problems with the caddy are no fun!!!


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

OK everyones asking what's going down in AZ, so here it is july 16 Kingman show and hop check out the flyer in lowrider general for map and info so somethings going down


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

your right there is alot of one times out there, no one cruises we need to find a spot,


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

i know its far for some ppl.... but im gonna say it again... NOBODY fuks with you at the pavillions... you can hang out there all night and nobody cares.... ??... why it hasnt cought on is beyond me....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I've gone over there alot in the last couple of months and never see that many lows over there, lots of rods and imports. It would be a cool place to hang, just gotta get people there.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

all it takes is some planning! Just get everyones phone# and just start calling fools and ask if they're hanging out


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The reason no one has gone there(the Pavillions) is because there is a negative image of lowriders there. If you haven't gotten it there, you're lucky because a lot of homies I know that have gone, not doing anything but spectating have been given a not so warm welcome. Whatever happened to the KMart on the westside--I think Reddog said something about it a long while back when we were trying to get a spot to kick it at.

There was a spot I went to up on Bell and the 17, I gotta find it exactly again but there was a bunch of auto enthusiasts there. All kinds of imports, cycle riders, mini truckers, and it was at a taco stand, large lot and all, only thing the po came around and told everyone that we had to be patronizing the restaurant and not just hanging out.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

fuck them ricers, and motorheads. If we get enough of US then no one should be concerned about warm welcomes. They'll be the ones feeling left out :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

It just sounds like people are to worried about what others think instead of having a good time hanging out. And if people are getting the cold shoulder over there go and prove to those people that the bad wrap is undeserved, prove them wrong. And if you don't care what they think like me, just say fuck'em and go anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm not chickening out or anything, I'm just stating what has happened previously when we were trying to organize and pick a spot to hangout. I do go occasionaly with the mini truck club and we meet there and go and cruise. At night there is when most of the non rod peeps go anyways. If you guys wanna go and kick it one Saturday, let's do it.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

All anybodys gotta do is say they will come and i'll be there.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll find out when the S10 group I hang out with is gonna go up there again, I'm trying to get a group of them to come so we can shoot a cruise video. If anyone would like to join and get on the video it would be great! I have pics of the last cruise I did with them on my Cardomain site, we cruised up the 101, scrapping and hitten switches it was great! Again all are welcome to join as soon as I find out and get stuff coordinated with them.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 19 2005, 02:22 AM
> *All anybodys gotta do is say they will come and i'll be there.
> [snapback]3292490[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

the hangout you were talking bout is on 43 ave and bell road, at the taco shop , alot of imports but like you said you get a lot of low lows it will get tight, i was there with my caddy this past friday night , a lot of love from the imports


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm still looking for a crib  .....and my house is about to sell


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

There's a nice cruise spot on N. 83rd Ave. and Lake Pleasant Pkwy in the Safeway parking lot. It's every Saturday from 5pm-9pm. Everbody is welcome there, rods , kustoms, rat rods, imports, lowriders, whatever.

I've been going there instead of the "Pavillions" cause the people are much more laid back. It used to be held at the K-Mart on (63rd and Bell?) but was moved to it's current location. I recommend everybody go check it out sometime.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

How far is Lake Pleasant Pkwy. from Glendale Ave? This is the spot I was talkin about. I'll probably hit it up this weekend!


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 19 2005, 05:19 PM
> *How far is Lake Pleasant Pkwy. from Glendale Ave? This is the spot I was talkin about. I'll probably hit it up this weekend!
> [snapback]3294880[/snapback]​*


Here's a map, http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?count...&searchtab=home


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 19 2005, 04:55 PM
> *I'm still looking for a crib  .....and my house is about to sell
> [snapback]3294654[/snapback]​*



Im also looken for a house & all I can say is house hunting in AZ is like a game of cut throat spades :biggrin: If I cant find something by X-Mas I might have to buy a Condo or a Townhouse :uh: ........


----------



## HOODLIUM Motorsports (Mar 28, 2005)

does anyone down their have any(setup)pics of that blue patterned lincoln that hoppers has...............thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I believe that's HOPPER 602's


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## creaper (Jun 10, 2005)

whaddup 2 all tha homiez on here big up 2 all tha homiez hittin tha lowrida scene but i have question fo yall i just bought a 66' impala an wonderin if any 1 got any tight connects 4 tha body paint.im also from Phx AZ but im currently n iraq bustin on these foos out here an i b stationed n colorado springs bout 2 hit tha lowrida scene down wit "GOODTIMES" but if yall can hit me up an let me know whats up iight thanx im out peace


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 25 2005, 01:18 AM
> *anything going on this weekend?
> [snapback]3319065[/snapback]​*


wish there was.... i got to go over to chris' and try to figureout why his fans stopped turning on on the lac.... overheated the other day due to the fans not comming on... might have to do a temporary manual switch till we figure out whats up... if we get that fixed we'll porb be cruisin somewhere... i'll let ya know...


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

well, there is always scottsdale, it aint much but its better than nothing!! the lowriders in ARIZONA need to organize!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jun 25 2005, 02:57 PM
> *well, there is always scottsdale, it aint much but its better than nothing!! the lowriders in ARIZONA need to organize!!
> [snapback]3319575[/snapback]​*



I pm'ed you guys my number let me know if you go out tonight


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 25 2005, 02:38 PM
> *wish there was.... i got to go over to chris' and try to figureout why his fans stopped turning on on the lac.... overheated the other day due to the fans not comming on... might have to do a temporary manual switch till we figure out whats up... if we get that fixed we'll porb be cruisin somewhere... i'll let ya know...
> [snapback]3319512[/snapback]​*




Fuse, connector, relay and I can't remember if their is a fuseable link on those or not. Thats all I can think of, it's been along time since I had my bigbody.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 25 2005, 09:24 AM
> *Fuse, connector, relay and I can't remember if their is a fuseable link on those or not. Thats all I can think of, it's been along time since I had my bigbody.
> [snapback]3319629[/snapback]​*





so i guess this is a common problem??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Chris i don't know if you got my pm's or not, but check the temp. sensor. and if thats not the case take it back up to Midway Cheverolet. They charged me out the ass, to change that, and the wiring harness, and its still under warranty. The service manager's name is Dino, he'll know the car when/if you talk to him


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jun 25 2005, 08:57 AM
> *well, there is always scottsdale, it aint much but its better than nothing!! the lowriders in ARIZONA need to organize!!
> [snapback]3319575[/snapback]​*


Hey I was up there last nite, stayed till 2 am. Saw some lolos out there--a regal on white dish rims, a caddie, and a monte on switches. We got there around 9 pm. I dunno if you guys wanna hang out there next Saturday I think I'm gonna be out there around the same time. Hit me up!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 26 2005, 09:16 AM
> *Hey I was up there last nite, stayed till 2 am. Saw some lolos out there--a regal on white dish rims, a caddie, and a monte on switches. We got there around 9 pm. I dunno if you guys wanna hang out there next Saturday I think I'm gonna be out there around the same time. Hit me up!!
> [snapback]3322035[/snapback]​*




i'll come out


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

i was in scottsdale and mesa last nite to. brought out the caddie but dam po po pulled me over rite in front of cabo's nite club , hatin ass pigs


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

we'll be out at the pavillions on saturday, you should come kick it


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 26 2005, 09:37 PM
> *i was in scottsdale and mesa last nite to. brought out the caddie but dam po po pulled me over rite in front of cabo's nite club , hatin ass pigs
> [snapback]3324771[/snapback]​*


What time were you out there? I got there around 9 was hanging out with the guys from the S10 forum


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

i was in scottsdale around 10:30 and in mesa like at 11


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

what time and were the pavillions at again


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

9:00 pm and its at the mcdonalds area at highway 101 and indian bend rd


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

were is the spot in mesa if any.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 
Anyone know anything about this car ???
Looks like a good deal

http://www.autoextra.com/vehicledetail/adi...141287/do-basic


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

we should all get together on friday nite somewhere , i leave saturday for a whole month, going to cali. 1994 caddy brougham representing north phx


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 27 2005, 07:41 PM
> *we should all get together on friday nite somewhere , i leave saturday for a whole month, going to cali. 1994 caddy brougham representing north phx
> [snapback]3329641[/snapback]​*


We could do that, tho it's gotta be after 8, I'm working.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

figure out a time and place


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Let's do it somewhere on the westside, I'll be on that end of town.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FRIDAY NIGHT?
BIG LOTS 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL?
8:30?
THEN MAYBE WE THROW A CRUISE?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey I was up there last nite, stayed till 2 am. Saw some lolos out there--a regal on white dish rims, a caddie, and a monte on switches. We got there around 9 pm. I dunno if you guys wanna hang out there next Saturday I think I'm gonna be out there around the same time. Hit me up!! 



The regal is Ivans,the caddy mine & the monte gabe's. some of the cars from our club make it happen. new club in mesa & the east side. we go out there every sat. bout 8pm. at first they just pushed us to the side now they let us park where ever if any one goes just hit me up and we'll meet up.the more we are the less they can say.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

wo were should we go then


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

we usely meet at riverview park on dobson & loop 202 before we head out. same thing on sundays.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 28 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Hey I was up there last nite, stayed till 2 am. Saw some lolos out there--a regal on white dish rims, a caddie, and a monte on switches. We got there around 9 pm. I dunno if you guys wanna hang out there next Saturday I think I'm gonna be out there around the same time. Hit me up!!
> The regal is Ivans,the caddy mine & the monte gabe's. some of the cars from our club make it happen. new club in mesa & the east side. we go out there every sat. bout 8pm. at first they just pushed us to the side now they let us park where ever if any one goes just hit me up and we'll meet up.the more we are the less they can say.
> [snapback]3333698[/snapback]​*


WAS THAT YOU THE COP WAS GOING TO ARREST ON SUNDAY AT SUENO PARK?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea. lol. bunch of bul shit


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

old warrent i forgot about. cop was cool though he said he couldnt leave the park to take me in to mesa


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 28 2005, 03:59 PM
> *old warrent i forgot about. cop was cool though he said he couldnt leave the park to take me in to mesa
> [snapback]3334088[/snapback]​*


SHIT 5-O'S WERE BEING BE....OTCHS ON SUNDAY TALKIN BOUT TURN YOU RADIO DOWN AND GET IN THE GRASS NOT LIKE WE WERE DOIN NE THING WRONG


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

trouble where were you at? what car? i remember cars more than people


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

quote=remione1,Jun 28 2005, 04:08 PM]
trouble where were you at? what car? i remember cars more than people
[snapback]3334144[/snapback]​[/quote]
[attachmentid=201367]


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> quote=remione1,Jun 28 2005, 04:08 PM]
> trouble where were you at? what car? i remember cars more than people
> [snapback]3334144[/snapback]​


[attachmentid=201367]
[snapback]3334224[/snapback]​[/quote]


trouble....where were you, or should I say Chalio, hopping this at?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LOOK WHO DECIDED TO DROP IN


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 28 2005, 03:37 PM
> *LOOK WHO DECIDED TO DROP IN
> [snapback]3334253[/snapback]​*



DID YA MISS ME???? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 28 2005, 04:38 PM
> *DID YA MISS ME????  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3334254[/snapback]​*


NOPE :roflmao:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 28 2005, 03:49 PM
> *NOPE :roflmao:
> [snapback]3334298[/snapback]​*



SURE YOU DIDN'T.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup trouble, glendale grl, deeloc!! :wave: 
How ya'll holdin up in the heat?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 28 2005, 04:09 PM
> *wussup trouble, glendale grl, deeloc!! :wave:
> How ya'll holdin up in the heat?
> [snapback]3334414[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Jun 28 2005, 08:25 PM
> *wo were should we go then
> [snapback]3333861[/snapback]​*



FRIDAY NIGHT?
BIG LOTS 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL?
8:30?


sounds like a plan , i'll be there if anyone else wants to meet there.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 28 2005, 05:24 PM
> *FRIDAY NIGHT?
> BIG LOTS 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL?
> 8:30?
> ...


COOL ME TOO


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Trouble i just got off the phone. we'll be there friday night. make it happen


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

you can count me in , ill be there friday nite to


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

FRIDAY NITE IT IS!!!!

Hey TRUDAWG---it's so hot I can take a magnifying glass and use it to weld.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 29 2005, 01:03 AM
> *FRIDAY NITE IT IS!!!!
> 
> Hey TRUDAWG---it's so hot I can take a magnifying glass and use it to weld.
> [snapback]3336400[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOL....now thats hot :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 28 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Trouble i just got off the phone. we'll be there friday night. make it happen
> [snapback]3334676[/snapback]​*


LOOKS LIKE ITS HAPPENING


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

So who's coming out here for the show on July 16..

THERE'S MONEY FOR THE HOP :biggrin: 

Just single pump double classes..

I'll be swangan my caddy  GOTTA REP FOR ~~~ARIZONA~~~~

I'm not throwing the show but the guy that is said to invite everone that means LA~LV~AZ and any one else....... there will be food and a dj..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

when you say single and double is that street or radical?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

The only rules are no bigger then 16 inch cylinders in the back if their bigger you'll have to chain it down..
After the hop their will be some nosing up.. I hope  I know I'm down to do it. :biggrin: 
I'll be hopping in single and double pump class..


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Single 1st $400 2nd $250 3rd $100 :0 
It's the same for double pump..

plus its gonna be a show with food and a dj


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









I guess I'm the home town hero :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: 


:uh: :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 28 2005, 03:49 PM
> *NOPE :roflmao:
> [snapback]3334298[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP YA'LL!! DID ANYBODY MISS ME???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 29 2005, 12:03 PM
> *WHAT'S UP YA'LL!!  DID ANYBODY MISS ME???
> [snapback]3338537[/snapback]​*


NOPE


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 29 2005, 11:03 AM
> *WHAT'S UP YA'LL!!  DID ANYBODY MISS ME???
> [snapback]3338537[/snapback]​*



I DID!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 29 2005, 12:21 PM
> *I DID!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3338587[/snapback]​*


whats up glendale girl???


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey ill be there!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 29 2005, 01:27 PM
> *hey ill be there!!!!
> [snapback]3338845[/snapback]​*


cool..................
girls make sure you pop up to cause without the women :thumbsdown:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up trouble?????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

what up az-siderz :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jun 29 2005, 01:38 PM
> *what up az-siderz :biggrin:
> [snapback]3338914[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jun 29 2005, 01:37 PM
> *whats up trouble?????
> 
> 
> [snapback]3338910[/snapback]​*


nuttin


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 29 2005, 01:48 PM
> *nuttin
> [snapback]3338981[/snapback]​*


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jun 29 2005, 12:23 PM
> *whats up glendale girl???
> 
> [snapback]3338821[/snapback]​*



HI!!!! :wave:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 29 2005, 12:48 PM
> *nuttin
> [snapback]3338981[/snapback]​*



HAVE YOU GOT IN ANY TROUBLE TODAY, TROUBLE? OR IS IT STILL TOO EARLY? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 29 2005, 02:19 PM
> *HAVE YOU GOT IN ANY TROUBLE TODAY, TROUBLE? OR IS IT STILL TOO EARLY?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3339153[/snapback]​*


NOT TILL U CALL ME............hahahaha....................j/p


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

SUP ZONA WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 29 2005, 01:40 PM
> *NOT TILL U CALL ME............hahahaha....................j/p
> [snapback]3339278[/snapback]​*


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

friday nite it is


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 29 2005, 11:48 AM
> *nuttin
> [snapback]3338981[/snapback]​*


"nuttin'" huh? 

That's funny. See everyone Friday night! :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Hows the weather out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hotter enough to fry an egg in a frying pan left in the sun all day.

Plus all the wildfires!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jun 29 2005, 10:36 PM
> *"nuttin'" huh?
> 
> That's funny.  See everyone Friday night! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3342513[/snapback]​*



Cya friday!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 30 2005, 02:13 AM
> *Cya friday!!!
> [snapback]3343215[/snapback]​*


when did u get back in town?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 29 2005, 11:10 AM
> *NOPE
> [snapback]3338555[/snapback]​*


WHATEVER, TROUBLE!


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2005, 10:03 AM
> *WHATEVER, TROUBLE!
> [snapback]3344771[/snapback]​*



YOU KNOW HE MISSED YOU TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got in a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jun 30 2005, 11:03 AM
> *YOU KNOW HE MISSED YOU TOO!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3344773[/snapback]​*


OK......... I MISSED BOTH OF YOU


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 30 2005, 10:05 AM
> *OK......... I MISSED BOTH OF YOU
> [snapback]3344780[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 30 2005, 10:05 AM
> *OK......... I MISSED BOTH OF YOU
> [snapback]3344780[/snapback]​*


HOW MUCH????? :tears: :tears:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 30 2005, 10:54 AM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3345033[/snapback]​*


HI RAY! :wave:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hi jen!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2005, 11:16 AM
> *HI RAY! :wave:
> [snapback]3345160[/snapback]​*


was up,where you been?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 30 2005, 11:25 AM
> *hi jen!!
> [snapback]3345207[/snapback]​*


WA'SUP JOHNNY!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 30 2005, 11:30 AM
> *was up,where you been?
> [snapback]3345244[/snapback]​*


I BEEN BUSY, SO I TOOK A LITTLE BREAK FROM LIL. WHAT YOU GUYS BEEN UP TO?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ABOUT THIS WHOLE CRUISE THING FRIDAY NIGHT....ANYBODY DOWN TO GO OUT AFTER?? OR DID ALL YOUR OL LADIES GIVE YOU A CURFEW??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2005, 01:04 PM
> *ABOUT THIS WHOLE CRUISE THING FRIDAY NIGHT....ANYBODY DOWN TO GO OUT AFTER??  OR DID ALL YOUR OL LADIES GIVE YOU A CURFEW??
> [snapback]3345445[/snapback]​*


BUT OF COURSE U KNOW HOW I DO IT


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 30 2005, 12:09 PM
> *BUT OF COURSE U KNOW HOW I DO IT
> [snapback]3345465[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 30 2005, 12:09 PM
> *BUT OF COURSE U KNOW HOW I DO IT
> [snapback]3345465[/snapback]​*


OF COURSE WHAT?? U WANT TO GO OUT OR YOUR LADY GAVE U A CURFEW?? LOL :cheesy: 

MY HOUSE IS CLOSE BY....EVERYONE COULD KICK BACK AT MY HOUSE??


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 29 2005, 08:06 AM
> *Single 1st $400 2nd $250 3rd $100 :0
> It's the same for double pump..
> 
> ...


WHER'S THIS SHOW GOING TO BE AT ?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 28 2005, 04:11 PM
> *Trouble i just got off the phone. we'll be there friday night. make it happen
> [snapback]3334676[/snapback]​*


SUP BIG J'' WHAT TIME WE LEAVIN ? IT'S YA BOY WIT THE HOLLYWOOD TOP CUTLASS PLAYA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2005, 12:01 PM
> *I BEEN BUSY, SO I TOOK A LITTLE BREAK FROM LIL.  WHAT YOU GUYS BEEN UP TO?
> [snapback]3345427[/snapback]​*


same ol' same ol'.....been working on the lac...did you find your toy?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 30 2005, 02:16 PM
> *same ol' same ol'.....been working on the lac...did you find your toy?
> [snapback]3345757[/snapback]​*


WO........WERE DID YOU LOOSE IT....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 30 2005, 01:16 PM
> *same ol' same ol'.....been working on the lac...did you find your toy?
> [snapback]3345757[/snapback]​*


THAT'S COOL. I'M NOT IN THE MOOD TO TALK ABOUT MY TOY!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 30 2005, 01:23 PM
> *WO........WERE DID YOU LOOSE IT....
> [snapback]3345805[/snapback]​*


GET YOUR MIND OUT OF THE GUTTER...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2005, 03:34 PM
> *GET YOUR MIND OUT OF THE GUTTER...
> [snapback]3346614[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

anyone know of any hot girls or models willing to be used for a photoshoot in the PHX area??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 04:46 PM
> *anyone know of any hot girls or models willing to be used for a photoshoot in the PHX area??
> [snapback]3346688[/snapback]​*


HEY THAT LINE DONT WORK ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 02:46 PM
> *anyone know of any hot girls or models willing to be used for a photoshoot in the PHX area??
> [snapback]3346688[/snapback]​*


WHAT YOU WANT FOR THEM A-ARMS CUTTY?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

so any fine ladies ganna go cruzing friday night at the spot


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

SUP BIG J'' WHAT TIME WE LEAVIN ? IT'S YA BOY WIT THE HOLLYWOOD TOP CUTLASS PLAYA 


we're all meeting at riverview park at 7 - 7:30pm dobson & 202. anyone from the eastside want to role out there with us meet at the park. Make It Happen!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 30 2005, 03:59 PM
> *WHAT YOU WANT FOR THEM A-ARMS CUTTY?
> [snapback]3346753[/snapback]​*


$350 shipped OBO.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jun 30 2005, 03:48 PM
> *HEY THAT LINE DONT WORK ANYMORE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3346700[/snapback]​*



i know you guys know of some girls. :biggrin: 
help another ARIZONA rider out.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

c c whats going on in hear???? 

whens the superevents show????


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 1 2005, 01:06 AM
> *c c whats going on in hear????
> 
> whens the superevents show????
> [snapback]3349006[/snapback]​*



whats up angil?

i think the super events show is august 6th and 7th. you going to the show?

if you go, ill make the drive too. :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll see everyone tonite!!!!

Of course Spycam's going out to the track to race the Crapi


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 1 2005, 02:36 AM
> *I'll see everyone tonite!!!!
> 
> Of course Spycam's going out to the track to race the Crapi
> [snapback]3349062[/snapback]​*


 :nono: SPYCAM


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 11:03 PM
> *$350 shipped OBO.
> [snapback]3348891[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD PM ME WHEN YOU LOG BACK ON CSUSE I NEED THEM A.S.AP :cheesy:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 1 2005, 06:44 AM
> *:nono:  SPYCAM
> [snapback]3349536[/snapback]​*


YOU SHOWIN IN AUGUST TROUBLE? OR HOPPIN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 1 2005, 03:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> YOU SHOWIN IN AUGUST TROUBLE? OR HOPPIN
> [snapback]3351236[/snapback]​*


HOPPIN


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

sup in the 602 for holiday weekend?? any hynas wanna hang out?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ROLL CALL......SO IS EVERYONE STILL DOWN 4-2-NIGHT


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 1 2005, 01:54 PM
> *ROLL CALL......SO IS EVERYONE STILL DOWN  4-2-NIGHT
> [snapback]3351293[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: HOPE SO WE WILL BE HEADIN OUT AT 7:30 ISH WHAT'S UP WIT YOU TROUBLE ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ILL BE THERE WITH SOME OF THE OTHER PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

i'll be there


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GLENDALE MAJESTICS AND THE STREET LIFE CREW WILL BE PRESENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 1 2005, 03:34 PM
> *GLENDALE MAJESTICS AND THE STREET LIFE CREW WILL BE PRESENT! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3351471[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey jen is todd leaving tonight to CA for the 4th of july hop?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

It was good seeing everyone come out last night, let's try to do this more often.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 2 2005, 12:53 PM
> *It was good seeing everyone come out last night, let's try to do this more often.
> [snapback]3354302[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

a few lowlows showed up tonight at the pavillions... one dude was ready to hop, but no one else had switches... and the guys with bags were too scared.... tsk tsk... somebody needs to come out to the pavillions and serve this guy!!.... and his bunk ass crew.... !!... -caddy shotgun rider [kg]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Who are you talking about? what cars? What crew?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 03:46 PM
> *anyone know of any hot girls or models willing to be used for a photoshoot in the PHX area??
> [snapback]3346688[/snapback]​*



no hot girls in PHX?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey cutty bill is wanting those a arms


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah, Friday nite was cool!! Just needed some hopping to sweeten it up, but it was cool to kick back and meet everyone on here!!

Saturday nite at the Pavillions was going ok till the cops kicked everyone out. :buttkick: Those of you who were there know what happened!!! Them pigs don't like the switch happy folk. :thumbsdown: 

Let's do it again!!!!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

what time did you show up dee? me and gibby were there and no one showed!!! come on layitlow arizona, we need to start representing the lowrider culture!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I was hanging out with the guys from the S10 forum. We were parked in the same row as you. I got a pic of your caddy, check in the Post Your Ride. We got kicked out at 10 cause some airbagged cars started a lil show for everyone and jammed up one of the parking lanes.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jul 3 2005, 03:05 PM
> *come on layitlow arizona, we need to start representing the lowrider culture!!
> [snapback]3356921[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 3 2005, 12:58 AM
> *hey cutty bill is wanting those a arms
> [snapback]3356492[/snapback]​*



the got sold the other day. i can get some others made though.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 3 2005, 12:34 AM
> *Yeah, Friday nite was cool!! Just needed some hopping to sweeten it up, but it was cool to kick back and meet everyone on here!!
> 
> Saturday nite at the Pavillions was going ok till the cops kicked everyone out. :buttkick: Those of you who were there know what happened!!! Them pigs don't like the switch happy folk. :thumbsdown:
> ...


Riderz will be there again!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jul 5 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Riderz will be there again!!!
> [snapback]3362418[/snapback]​*





:thumbsup: me too


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So Friday nite again!!! Same time?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Ill be there too..this time with a car..hahahaha

I think we should promote it as a family hangout...I would hate to see it shutdown...the more we can just hangout and not draw attention to us the better in my opinion.

I say bring the kids, bring you chairs, ice chests with soda and water!, and have a good time...jus my opinion...*_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Well the nite crowd is certainly a lot different from the day crowd. The last time it got shut down cause one lane got backed up. Po didn't like all the switch action going on either.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 5 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Well the nite crowd is certainly a lot different from the day crowd. The last time it got shut down cause one lane got backed up. Po didn't like all the switch action going on either.
> [snapback]3364933[/snapback]​*


_*well that is true...but what would you rather have? a place to hang out on friday to have a safe and good time or a shutdown because of out of control gente...i love the switch action as much as the next guy, but it can get out of hand also....*_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 5 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Well the nite crowd is certainly a lot different from the day crowd. The last time it got shut down cause one lane got backed up. Po didn't like all the switch action going on either.
> [snapback]3364933[/snapback]​*




I think Johnny was talking about the friday night get togethers instead of the pavillions but it would be a good idea for both.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 5 2005, 10:54 AM
> *I think Johnny was talking about the friday night get togethers instead of the pavillions but it would be a good idea for both.
> [snapback]3365190[/snapback]​*


_*yeah i was...i think the friday night get togethers can really be something that we all can look forward to...it is a good spot..alot of space...fastfood joints closeby...lots of lighting...nice place to hang out...as long as we can keep our heads right and not let it get rowdy...*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 5 2005, 09:57 AM
> *yeah i was...i think the friday night get togethers can really be something that we all can look forward to...it is a good spot..alot of space...fastfood joints closeby...lots of lighting...nice place to hang out...as long as we can keep our heads right and not let it get rowdy...
> [snapback]3365206[/snapback]​*


hows that rivi coming along big J :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 5 2005, 12:33 PM
> *hows that rivi coming along big J  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3365817[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 5 2005, 09:57 AM
> *yeah i was...i think the friday night get togethers can really be something that we all can look forward to...it is a good spot..alot of space...fastfood joints closeby...lots of lighting...nice place to hang out...as long as we can keep our heads right and not let it get rowdy...
> [snapback]3365206[/snapback]​*


I agree! I'll bring my ice chest with "cokes and dr peppers".......I just gotta remember to pack my chair. If we police ourselves ( I mean control ourselves) then it will be cool to have a place to hang out. If the street rodders can do it so can we!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jul 5 2005, 03:57 PM
> *I agree!  I'll bring my ice chest with "cokes and dr peppers".......I just gotta remember to pack my chair.  If we police ourselves ( I mean control ourselves) then it will be cool to have a place to hang out.  If the street rodders can do it so can we!
> [snapback]3366988[/snapback]​*


_*i agree 100%, there really is no reason to not have a cool hangout...we just need to control ourselves like you said...

HEY I HAVE AN IDEA...I WILL BRING A TROPHY AND AWARD IT TO THE NICEST CAR OF THE NIGHT....MAYBE SOME RAFFLES ETC...

maybe that will get some more people out there on Friday...*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 4 2005, 12:02 AM
> *the got sold the other day. i can get some others made though.
> [snapback]3359405[/snapback]​*


WHEN CAN YOU GET SOME DONE UP CUTTY? TWO WEEKS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 5 2005, 10:57 AM
> *yeah i was...i think the friday night get togethers can really be something that we all can look forward to...it is a good spot..alot of space...fastfood joints closeby...lots of lighting...nice place to hang out...as long as we can keep our heads right and not let it get rowdy...
> [snapback]3365206[/snapback]​*


Oh, gotcha! Yeah I liked Friday it was cool. This Friday again????


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Roll call!! Who's gonna be there this Friday?? 8:30 pm, Big Lots, 75th ave and Indian School. Ladies, please come out and join the fellas this time.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUT OF COURSE
U KNOW ME ILL CANCEL MY WEDDING JUST TO HANG OUT.......


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*ok guys and gals..dont forget...

bring your chairs...
your drinks and ice chests (soda-water-ice tea)....
bring your family...
come to hang and have a good time...

and dont forget!!*

_*Trophy to Best Car of the Night*_

*tell your friends...tell your neighbor....tell your abuelita en botas combates...
tell whoever...just tell em....

and whatever else you do...thank Trouble for starting it all up!!*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 6 2005, 07:15 AM
> *ok guys and gals..dont forget...
> 
> bring your chairs...
> ...


COOL!!!! can't wait


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Wheres the Friday night spot going to be????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jul 6 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Wheres the Friday night spot going to be????
> [snapback]3370875[/snapback]​*


75th Ave and Indian School!

Big Lots parking lot at 8:30PM.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: WHATS UP EVERY ONE,,,,,,, :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

i'm there!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

see yall friday then!! anybody headed to the pavillions on sat??


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 6 2005, 11:46 AM
> *:wave:  WHATS UP EVERY ONE,,,,,,,  :wave:
> 
> [snapback]3371025[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jul 6 2005, 01:03 PM
> *HEY GIRL!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3371111[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave:

HEY WHATS GIRL,,,,,,HOW R U??????




:angel:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Hey SouthCentralBlue....CaddTexx.....

We'll see you there!!!*_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jul 6 2005, 11:53 AM
> *see yall friday then!! anybody headed to the pavillions on sat??
> [snapback]3371057[/snapback]​*


I'll be there on Saturday, around 9pm.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'M TIRED AND READY TO GO HOME


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 6 2005, 03:16 PM
> *I'M TIRED AND READY TO GO HOME
> [snapback]3372101[/snapback]​*



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 6 2005, 02:16 PM
> *I'M TIRED AND READY TO GO HOME
> [snapback]3372101[/snapback]​*


BEEN READY SINCE THIS MORNING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jul 6 2005, 04:25 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]3372130[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 6 2005, 04:14 PM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]3372411[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 6 2005, 03:14 PM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]3372411[/snapback]​*


NICE PIC TROUBLE :biggrin: I LIKE


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WELL AZ I'M OFF TO A LITTLE BIT COOLER WEATHER HEADING FOR SEATTLE TO TAKE MY LITTLE BRO AND HIS 63 TO A CAR SHOW SEE YA 'LL IN COUPLE OF WEEKS, MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING NEW OUT?????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 6 2005, 04:05 PM
> *WELL AZ I'M OFF TO A LITTLE BIT COOLER WEATHER HEADING FOR SEATTLE TO TAKE MY LITTLE BRO AND HIS 63 TO A CAR SHOW SEE YA 'LL IN COUPLE OF WEEKS, MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING NEW OUT?????
> [snapback]3372626[/snapback]​*


BE SAFE OUT THERE PLAYA AND GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 6 2005, 05:53 PM
> *NICE PIC TROUBLE  :biggrin:  I LIKE
> [snapback]3372577[/snapback]​*


YUP...thats THE COVER GIRLS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 6 2005, 11:05 PM
> *WELL AZ I'M OFF TO A LITTLE BIT COOLER WEATHER HEADING FOR SEATTLE TO TAKE MY LITTLE BRO AND HIS 63 TO A CAR SHOW SEE YA 'LL IN COUPLE OF WEEKS, MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING NEW OUT?????
> [snapback]3372626[/snapback]​*




Going to the YAK?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEP TO YAKTOWN I GO THEN, SPEND ANOTHER WEEK AND A HALF UP THERE, HANGING OUT! SOMEONE SELL MY CAR IT NEEDS TO GO BYE BYE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

damien check your pms


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 6 2005, 06:25 PM
> *BE SAFE OUT THERE PLAYA AND GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3373001[/snapback]​*



what up foooo... i told you i had to post !!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:biggrin: 

WHATS UP AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

ITS FRIDAY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 8 2005, 06:09 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



TGIF!!!!!!


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP AZ I SET UP A ROLL CALL IN LOWRIDER GENERAL


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 7 2005, 10:19 PM
> *what up foooo... i told you i had to post !!!!
> [snapback]3379984[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP PLAYA, HAD TO PUT A PICTURE OF THAT ELCO ON HERE HUH :biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD. BUT WHAT THEY DON'T KNOW ON HERE IS IT'S EVEN CLEANER IN PERSON . FOR ALL THOSE WHO 'S IN NEED OF A CLEAN ASS PAINT OR EVEN PATTERNS HOLLA AT MY PLAYA PATNA AT SHILIN'S CUSTOMS NUTHIN BUT BAD ASS PAINT JOBS CHECK OUT HIS LATEST CREATIONS AT THE SUPER EVENTS SHOW AUGUST 6TH AND 7TH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

bill wheres those rims page at?


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 8 2005, 10:01 AM
> *WHAT UP PLAYA, HAD TO PUT A PICTURE OF THAT ELCO ON HERE HUH :biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD. BUT WHAT THEY DON'T KNOW ON HERE IS IT'S EVEN CLEANER IN PERSON . FOR ALL THOSE WHO 'S  IN NEED OF A CLEAN ASS PAINT OR EVEN PATTERNS HOLLA AT MY PLAYA PATNA AT SHILIN'S CUSTOMS  NUTHIN BUT BAD ASS PAINT JOBS CHECK OUT HIS LATEST CREATIONS AT THE SUPER EVENTS SHOW AUGUST 6TH AND 7TH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3381682[/snapback]​*



dont hurt em .....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Good turn out, let's get it going bigger next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 9 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Good turn out, let's get it going bigger next week. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3385794[/snapback]​*


 Ok now I know why I didnt get the call tonight,


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 9 2005, 06:19 AM
> *Ok now I know why I didnt get the call tonight,
> [snapback]3385847[/snapback]​*



he was "working" til about 10:30 tonight, not my fault! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

it was a good turn out,,,,,,, lets keep ds going :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:angry: 
now the caddy wont start!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Pics from Friday night, good turn out....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NICE PICTURES LETS
DO IT AGAIN FRIDAY


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Friday night was good and so was Sunday, thanks for the invite!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAD FUN ON SUNDAY IM JUST 
FREAKIN TIRED


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey what happened on Sunday!?!?!?! What did I miss!! What did I miss!?!?!?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 11 2005, 07:08 AM
> *hey what happened on Sunday!?!?!?! What did I miss!! What did I miss!?!?!?
> [snapback]3394338[/snapback]​*


Unity CC had a picnic at Encanto Park. Don't feel left out, I do not think they told too many people. :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

awe man now I feel unwanted...hahahahaha


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN ITS BEEN REAL QUITE 2-DAY
MUST BE MONDAY EVERYONES SLEEPING


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 11 2005, 03:57 PM
> *DAMN ITS BEEN REAL QUITE 2-DAY
> MUST BE MONDAY EVERYONES SLEEPING
> [snapback]3396894[/snapback]​*



YEP, MONDAY'S SUCK.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I WAS GONNA SAY SOMETHING BUT NEVERMIND :0


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 11 2005, 04:02 PM
> *I WAS GONNA SAY SOMETHING BUT NEVERMIND :0
> [snapback]3396918[/snapback]​*



:0 NOW, DON'T SAY ANYTHING THAT WILL GET YOU INTO TROUBLE!!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

do u guy sknow of any hydro shops in tucson or any website for hydro shops in phx


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

don't know of any shops in Tucson,but you can call us at Hoppers[602]2492886


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

Or you can call BIG ROACH HYDROS at 602-380-2062. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

im trying to put hydros on a 75 impala and i want the setup to be good i want it to have front back side to side 3 wheel motion i also want it to get off good and i was wondering just an estimate how much it would cost


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jul 11 2005, 03:05 PM
> *:0  NOW, DON'T SAY ANYTHING THAT WILL GET YOU INTO TROUBLE!!
> [snapback]3396930[/snapback]​*


Hey who's Monday? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jul 11 2005, 03:46 PM
> *im trying to put hydros on a 75 impala and i want the setup to be good i want it to have front back side to side 3 wheel motion i also want it to get off good and i was wondering just an estimate how much it would cost
> [snapback]3397149[/snapback]​*


Sounds like you want a street car with hydros! Hoppers Inc, Locos, Street Life are all good!


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

IS ANYONE GOING TO THE KINGMAN CAR SHOW????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Jul 11 2005, 04:09 PM
> *IS ANYONE GOING TO THE KINGMAN CAR SHOW????
> [snapback]3397209[/snapback]​*


THE QUESTION IS ARE YOU GOING? WELL HUH ARE YA MR MAKE IT HAPPEN ?


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

HELL YEA WHO U GOING WITH ??? AND WHOS ALL THROWING THE SHOW


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Jul 11 2005, 04:38 PM
> *HELL YEA WHO U GOING WITH ??? AND WHOS ALL THROWING THE SHOW
> [snapback]3397300[/snapback]​*


GOIN WIT JEREMY JOE AND ABOUT EIGHT MORE PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

WHOS GONNA HOP???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Jul 11 2005, 06:53 PM
> *WHOS GONNA HOP???
> [snapback]3397367[/snapback]​*


Thats confidential guess youll find out.......J/P


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Jul 11 2005, 04:53 PM
> *WHOS GONNA HOP???
> [snapback]3397367[/snapback]​*


LIKE TROUBLE SAID HAVE TO GO ON SATURDAY TO SEE :biggrin: :biggrin: U GONNA DRIVE YOUR COKE WHITE REGAL :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

up,up,up


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ya know ill be there. Make It Happen :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS (May 31, 2005)

ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR HOP SUNDAY?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR HOP SUNDAY?
> [snapback]3405224[/snapback]​[/


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2005, 01:18 AM
> *ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR HOP SUNDAY?
> [snapback]3405224[/snapback]​*


u want to see a pic of that linc u painted huh
me too someone had to take some pics of the hop


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* t t t !*  :biggrin: 


So what's up this weekend? Big Lots still going down or not?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 14 2005, 06:33 AM
> *  t  t  t  !    :biggrin:
> So what's up this weekend? Big Lots still going down or not?
> [snapback]3410841[/snapback]​*




yes


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 14 2005, 12:49 AM
> *yes
> [snapback]3410903[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2005, 01:18 AM
> *ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR HOP SUNDAY?
> [snapback]3405224[/snapback]​*


I SHOULD HAVE SOME PICS BY TONITE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 14 2005, 01:05 AM
> *:0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3410940[/snapback]​*


And this is on friday night ..right?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ RIDERS!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 14 2005, 01:50 PM
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ RIDERS!!!!
> [snapback]3413680[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING @....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 14 2005, 03:51 PM
> *WHAT UP, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING @....
> [snapback]3414119[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP DOG! :biggrin: JUST WORKIN AN KICKIN BACK WITH THE FAMILY!! :biggrin: WORKIN ON THE LINCOLN


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 14 2005, 02:58 PM
> *WHAT UP DOG!  :biggrin:  JUST WORKIN AN KICKIN BACK WITH THE FAMILY!!  :biggrin: WORKIN ON THE LINCOLN
> [snapback]3414195[/snapback]​*


HEY SERGIO'S BROTHER HAS A LINCLON JUST LIKE YOURS AND SERGIO SD HE IS SELLING THAT CAR TO THE JUNK YARD FOR $25.00 DOLLARS...HIT UP SERG IF YOU NEED PARTS...THAT CAR HAS A HUGE WORKING POWER SUNROOF... :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

how much you think he wants for top??



Whats going down this weekend?? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jul 14 2005, 06:12 PM
> *how much you think he wants for top??
> Whats going down this weekend??  :dunno:
> [snapback]3415333[/snapback]​*


kingman on saturday and big lots friday night


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 14 2005, 03:01 PM
> *HEY SERGIO'S BROTHER HAS A LINCLON JUST LIKE YOURS AND SERGIO SD HE IS SELLING THAT CAR TO THE JUNK YARD FOR $25.00 DOLLARS...HIT UP SERG IF YOU NEED PARTS...THAT CAR HAS A HUGE WORKING POWER SUNROOF... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414217[/snapback]​*




how much does he want for the power sunroof??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

GOOD MORNING ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 14 2005, 09:01 AM
> *And this is on friday night ..right?
> [snapback]3411927[/snapback]​*



 Yup... around 8-8:30


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP PEOPLE OF AZ....GUESS WE WILL 
BE MEETING UP TONIGHT 
SAME PLACE SAME TIME SEE YOU LATER


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 15 2005, 10:15 AM
> *
> [snapback]3417980[/snapback]​*


 SHIT MY TAGS EXPIRE 2-DAY :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

so how was last night ??? anyone gots pics for the poor saps that had to work???? :thumbsdown: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

no pics yet???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 17 2005, 07:02 PM
> *no pics yet???
> [snapback]3427616[/snapback]​*




 :thumbsdown: :dunno: :happysad: It was pretty much dead homie...


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2005, 07:21 PM
> *  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :happysad: It was pretty much dead homie...
> [snapback]3427745[/snapback]​*



SO GOOD THING I DID WORK HEH??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP AZ.......PICS POSTED UNDER
LOWRIDER GENERAL.............
ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS 
COMING SOON............
FOR OREDERS CALL 623-298-8818


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

damm AZ weather :uh: whats up AZ-SIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up az????

how is every 1 doing?????



:biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY GIRL..... :biggrin:


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

HI TROUBLE.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jul 19 2005, 09:04 AM
> *HEY GIRL..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3435786[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: WHATS UP GIRLIE???


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey guys..what happened on friday?


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 19 2005, 08:13 AM
> *:wave:  :wave:  WHATS UP GIRLIE???
> [snapback]3435838[/snapback]​*



NOT MUCH..........WHAT'S UP WITH YOU?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 19 2005, 09:20 AM
> *hey guys..what happened on friday?
> [snapback]3435874[/snapback]​*


 we had some people show up
but not enough hopefully everyone is down this 
week i figured everyone was getting ready to go to kingman but 
from what i heard no one showed up over there???????


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLENDALE GRL_@Jul 19 2005, 09:22 AM
> *NOT MUCH..........WHAT'S UP WITH YOU?
> [snapback]3435890[/snapback]​*


NOTHING JUS CHILL-N-...


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jul 19 2005, 08:29 AM
> *NOTHING JUS CHILL-N-...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3435926[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ see yah tonite at 75th ave!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 21 2005, 10:27 PM
> *wassup AZ see yah tonite at 75th ave!!!
> [snapback]3453911[/snapback]​*


tonite...... fool its thursday u better lay off the crack


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 22 2005, 03:27 AM
> *wassup AZ see yah tonite at 75th ave!!!
> [snapback]3453911[/snapback]​*




Damn man, you just can't wait can you.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 21 2005, 10:06 PM
> *tonite...... fool its thursday u better lay off the crack
> [snapback]3454235[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

UM my bad been uffin: and I figured everyone'll read it tomorrow morning. dam chronik


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *tonite...... fool its thursday u better lay off the crack
> [snapback]3454235[/snapback]​*


Trouble's on a mission..............................................bringing cruising back to AZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jul 22 2005, 07:11 AM
> *Trouble's on a mission..............................................bringing cruising back to AZ!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3455581[/snapback]​*


That's right soo all yall better show up :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

As always :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 22 2005, 08:36 AM
> *As always :biggrin:
> [snapback]3455931[/snapback]​*


chit i know your down....


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:burn: :burn: its gonna be a hot nite..............


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ROLL'NDVD'S
WILL BE FOR SALE TONIGHT 
SO BRING $$$$$$$$$ 
NO FOOD STAMPS UNLESS DOUBLED


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

So how was it friday?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

It was cool for those that came. It was windy as fuck out, but still cool. We just need to get more people to come out.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be there...i know there is also a show on saturday...i believe redeemed is doing it...ill post info as i get it


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Get your ROLL'N dvd's at HOPPERS hydraulics $20.00 and I'll forge Troubles autograph for you.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 26 2005, 10:17 AM
> *Get your ROLL'N dvd's at HOPPERS hydraulics $20.00 and I'll forge Troubles autograph for you.
> [snapback]3482353[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: 

That's too funny.......but can you do it at SIX SHOOTERS?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 26 2005, 12:17 PM
> *Get your ROLL'N dvd's at HOPPERS hydraulics $20.00 and I'll forge Troubles autograph for you.
> [snapback]3482353[/snapback]​*


hey aren't you on the video too...
so you can autograph it yo'self 
''MR. I SERVED YOU ONCE AND I'LL SERVE YOU AGAIN''


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Who's going on Friday night?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jul 28 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Who's going on Friday night?
> [snapback]3495395[/snapback]​*


You know ill be there LONG WONGS 
then BIG LOTS around 8:30


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 28 2005, 06:31 AM
> *You know ill be there LONG WONGS
> then BIG LOTS around 8:30
> [snapback]3495482[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 26 2005, 10:49 AM
> *It was cool for those that came. It was windy as fuck out, but still cool. We just need to get more people to come out.
> [snapback]3482192[/snapback]​*


what "IS" up with the cruzing on the weekend? me and my girl live in CHANDLER, and always lookin to cruz, but its a long drive to PHX and no one really cruzes out here (chandler). we love lookin at the cars, but sometimes we've made the drive and the streets are all but empty


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WE HAVE BEEN TRYING TO GET EVERYONE 
OUT TO KICK IT AND BRING THERE CARS OUT.
WE HAVE PERMISSION FROM BIG LOTS TO HANG OUT.
SO FAR THE COPS HAVENT DONE ANYTHING 
THEY PASS BY AND KEEP GOING..... HOPEFULLY 
THIS FRIDAY WILL BE COOL AND MORE 
PEOPLE WILL SHOW UP.......GUESS WE WILL FIND OUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BIG LOTS @ WHAT CORNER. how did ya get permission from big lots? and the cops dont bother you guys? do the cops know we are allowed to hang out there.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Yeah we do have permission...I actually went over and talked to the Big Lots manager and explained what it was we were tryin to do...have a family oriented hang out for a few hours every friday...I assured him that the lot would be left clean if not more so then when we got there..He said that he had noticed the children..the chairs..and the overall relaxed atmosphere and was all for it..as long as it continued that way...

A met with a patrol officer for that beat and he said he noticed the very same and that he was all for it as long as remained family..We also agreed that he would make his presence known for us so that the cagapalos would stay away...

I wasnt out there past two weekends due to out of state travels, but Ill be there for sure Friday...lets hope the weather agrees...forecast is calling for high percentage for rain

Big Lots at 75th ave and indian school*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

its real good to hear that everyone is coming out and relaxing with none of the trouble following it. 

have you ever been to the pavillions in scottsdale on a saturday night. all the old classics come out. that has a great atmosphere. lots of friendly people talking about cars, but no lowrider turnout.

ive always wanted a similar setting but with lows instead. at what time do people come out and how long do they stay


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

We normally start showing up around 8:30 or so. Theres some guys on here from make it happen c.c. that come all the way over here from mesa or gilbert, you could probably hook up with them to cruise over.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

THERE IS A HUGE NEW CRUISE SPOT LOTSA CARS N ON 83RD AVE AT LAKE PLEASANT DRIVE SAFEWAY PARKING LOT JUST NORTH OF 83RD AND UNION HILLS, LOTTA NICE CARS I'LL BE OUT THERE SAT NIGHT THEN ROAMING THE STREETS!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 28 2005, 03:38 PM
> *THERE IS A HUGE NEW CRUISE SPOT LOTSA CARS N ON 83RD AVE AT LAKE PLEASANT DRIVE SAFEWAY PARKING LOT JUST NORTH OF 83RD AND UNION HILLS,  LOTTA NICE CARS I'LL BE OUT THERE SAT NIGHT THEN ROAMING THE STREETS!
> [snapback]3496089[/snapback]​*



you gonna come kick it on friday night?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 28 2005, 10:47 AM
> *you gonna come  kick it on friday night?
> [snapback]3496141[/snapback]​*


YEAH RIGHT spooner COME OUT......
he likes the northside atmoshere 
better than the westside.......j/k HATERADE


OYEAH "357IN602"....ITS IN THE S.E. CORNER BEHIND BURGER KING


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the drive isnt a problem as long as there is something to see once we get out there.

this friday were gonna be in flagstaff for a change of scenery. you guys gonna be out there next friday (aug 5th)


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

next friday there probably won't be alot of cars out there because of the show that weekend but there will still be some of us out there to kick it.


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

OYEAH "357IN602"....ITS IN THE S.W. CORNER BEHIND BURGER KING
[snapback]3496262[/snapback]​[/quote]

It's the S.E. corner you bonehead!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YEAH THATS WHAT I SAID


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> OYEAH "357IN602"....ITS IN THE S.W. CORNER BEHIND BURGER KING
> [snapback]3496262[/snapback]​


It's the S.E. corner you bonehead!
[snapback]3497192[/snapback]​[/quote]


born and raised...i'll find it


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 28 2005, 10:04 AM
> *YEAH RIGHT spooner COME OUT......
> he likes the northside atmoshere
> better than the westside.......j/k HATERADE
> ...



HEY DOUCHEBAG YA NEVER KNOW I JUST MIGHT COME OUT FOR THA NIGHT BEEN SUPER BUSY, TRYING TO GET THINGS TOGETHER AND WORKING A SHITLOAD! AND YOUR RIGHT I LIKE THE NORTHSIDE ALOT MORE PLUS IT'S CLOSE TO MY HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

allright another person showing up


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 28 2005, 01:39 PM
> *HEY DOUCHEBAG YA NEVER KNOW I JUST MIGHT COME OUT FOR THA NIGHT BEEN SUPER BUSY, TRYING TO GET THINGS TOGETHER AND WORKING A SHITLOAD! AND YOUR RIGHT I LIKE THE NORTHSIDE ALOT MORE PLUS IT'S CLOSE TO MY HOUSE.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3497950[/snapback]​*



forget "close to the house". we're comin out from chandler :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 28 2005, 01:39 PM
> *HEY DOUCHEBAG YA NEVER KNOW I JUST MIGHT COME OUT FOR THA NIGHT BEEN SUPER BUSY, TRYING TO GET THINGS TOGETHER AND WORKING A SHITLOAD! AND YOUR RIGHT I LIKE THE NORTHSIDE ALOT MORE PLUS IT'S CLOSE TO MY HOUSE.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3497950[/snapback]​*


yeah right!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 28 2005, 03:19 PM
> *yeah right!
> [snapback]3498352[/snapback]​*


you dont even show up...................


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SUP WIT YOU TROUBLE , WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE FRIDAY NIGHT. WE PUT TOGETHER SOME NEW TOYZ FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 28 2005, 04:07 PM
> *SUP WIT YOU TROUBLE , WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE FRIDAY NIGHT. WE PUT TOGETHER SOME NEW TOYZ FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3498798[/snapback]​*


so there done huh!
thats cool


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 28 2005, 08:38 AM
> *We normally start showing up around 8:30 or so. Theres some guys on here from make it happen c.c. that come all the way over here from mesa or gilbert, you could probably hook up with them to cruise over.
> [snapback]3496087[/snapback]​*


YEA PLAYA IF YOU WANNA RIDE OUT THERE WIT US IF YOU WANT .WE NORMALLY MEET UP THEN ROLL OUT. LET ME KNOW THEN WE CAN MEET UP SOMEWHERE AND ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 28 2005, 02:11 PM
> *so there done huh!
> thats cool
> [snapback]3498825[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin: YOU HOPPIN NEXT WEEKEND RIGHT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 28 2005, 03:12 PM
> *YEA PLAYA IF YOU WANNA RIDE OUT THERE WIT US IF YOU WANT .WE NORMALLY MEET UP THEN ROLL OUT. LET ME KNOW THEN WE CAN MEET UP  SOMEWHERE AND ROLL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3498827[/snapback]​*


hey rouge i really appreciate the invite. nothin looks tighter than a bunch of lows hittin the streets. you guys cruz the whole way or do you hit the freeway


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 28 2005, 04:20 PM
> *SOUNDS GOOD  :biggrin: YOU HOPPIN NEXT WEEKEND RIGHT?
> [snapback]3498870[/snapback]​*


FUK IT LETS NOSE THEM UP THIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 28 2005, 02:21 PM
> *hey rouge i really appreciate the invite.  nothin looks tighter than a bunch of lows hittin the streets.  you guys cruz the whole way or do you hit the freeway
> [snapback]3498874[/snapback]​*


DEPENDS WHO ALL GOES BUT NORMALLY WE HIT THE FREEWAY AND JUSP OFF IN THE AVES AND CRUISE THE REST OF THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't seen this many users at the same time in a while...
7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: trouble, big ray, HATERADE, YOUNG ROGUE, Dyno


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 28 2005, 02:52 PM
> *you dont even show up...................
> [snapback]3498676[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: too hot


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 28 2005, 04:41 PM
> *:biggrin: too hot
> [snapback]3499053[/snapback]​*



FUKER


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 28 2005, 02:24 PM
> *FUK IT LETS NOSE THEM UP THIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3498894[/snapback]​*


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :nono:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 28 2005, 03:42 PM
> *FUKER
> [snapback]3499063[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: i'll try to make it tomorrow night...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 28 2005, 05:23 PM
> *:biggrin: i'll try to make it tomorrow night...
> [snapback]3499334[/snapback]​*


COOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 28 2005, 04:19 PM
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :nono:
> [snapback]3499313[/snapback]​*


c'mon MAKE IT HAPPEN.............. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 28 2005, 05:19 PM
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :nono:
> [snapback]3499313[/snapback]​*


J/P...WITCHU HOMIE


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

who is meeting up on friday


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

anything happening in tucson az this weekend


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 28 2005, 07:39 PM
> *HEY DOUCHEBAG YA NEVER KNOW I JUST MIGHT COME OUT FOR THA NIGHT BEEN SUPER BUSY, TRYING TO GET THINGS TOGETHER AND WORKING A SHITLOAD! AND YOUR RIGHT I LIKE THE NORTHSIDE ALOT MORE PLUS IT'S CLOSE TO MY HOUSE.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3497950[/snapback]​*



To scared to come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 

See everyone there tonite.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 29 2005, 03:44 PM
> *:0
> 
> See everyone there tonite.
> [snapback]3503953[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

what up rogue.... i see you in the cut ........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 29 2005, 02:25 PM
> *what up rogue.... i see you in the cut ........
> [snapback]3506149[/snapback]​*


SUP PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wuttup JEN i see you creepin


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 29 2005, 03:28 PM
> *SUP PLAYA  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506168[/snapback]​*



just marinating at work......gunna go to the shop after though ....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 29 2005, 02:28 PM
> *SUP PLAYA  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506168[/snapback]​*


I HOPE I CONVINCED YOU TO SHOW YOUR CAR THAT MUTHFLETCHA IS SUPER GLOSSY :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 29 2005, 03:35 PM
> *I HOPE I CONVINCED YOU TO SHOW YOUR CAR THAT MUTHFLETCHA IS SUPER GLOSSY  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]3506205[/snapback]​*


i finally seen it during the day but it was before it was wetsanded (back in the yard)....still looked sick!!! but i gots to see it now .....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 29 2005, 02:32 PM
> *just marinating at work......gunna go to the shop after though ....
> [snapback]3506189[/snapback]​*


WHEN I WAS OVER AT THE SHOP HE WAS BUFFIN YOU UP THAT'S WHEN I WAS HOLLERIN AT YOU ON THE PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 29 2005, 02:36 PM
> *i finally seen it during the day but it was before it was wetsanded (back in the yard)....still looked sick!!! but i gots to see it now .....
> [snapback]3506218[/snapback]​*


YOU GONNA DROOL BIG TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 29 2005, 03:30 PM
> *wuttup JEN i see you creepin
> [snapback]3506178[/snapback]​*


HEY TROUBLE....HOW YOU DOIN? :wave:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 29 2005, 03:38 PM
> *WHEN I WAS OVER AT THE SHOP HE WAS BUFFIN YOU UP THAT'S WHEN I WAS HOLLERIN AT YOU ON THE PHONE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506233[/snapback]​*



DID HE SAY HE WAS ALMOST DONE ...???


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MR_NAW_T_1, specialk11232, Switched-One, JEN IN PHX, YOUNG ROGUE


DAMN....THIS TOPIC IS JUMPIN NOW !!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 29 2005, 02:47 PM
> *DID HE SAY HE WAS ALMOST DONE ...???
> [snapback]3506279[/snapback]​*


don't know haven't talked to him today :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 29 2005, 04:54 PM
> *don't know haven't talked to him today :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3506620[/snapback]​*



cooo coo ... i aint stressin it .... let him keep it another month if he needs to ...... :biggrin: he just keeps doing more shyt to it


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 29 2005, 04:24 PM
> *cooo coo ... i aint stressin it .... let him keep it another month if he needs to ...... :biggrin:  he just keeps doing more shyt to it
> [snapback]3506774[/snapback]​*


on my way over there to holla at shilin so i should catch you there :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im coming from ellsworth & brown tonight hope its a good turn out


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

bill alex is coming to get me then were going to ivans. call trig i think he needs a ride


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 29 2005, 05:59 PM
> *on my way over there to holla at shilin so i should catch you there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506925[/snapback]​*



shyt im going over late .... bout 9-930


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

hey rouge.... you still here??? dont you work ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can get a 175/70/r14 ww tire, and will mount it on a wire wheel in the Phoenix area? I had a blow out on the highway yesterday :angry: .


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 30 2005, 11:00 AM
> *hey rouge.... you still here???  dont you work ??  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3510598[/snapback]​*


that's the advantage of being a certified ase tech and a manager playa,oh and i don;t work on saturdays :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Jul 30 2005, 01:11 PM
> *Does anyone know where i can get a 175/70/r14 ww tire, and will mount it on a wire wheel in the Phoenix area? I had a blow out on the highway yesterday  :angry: .
> [snapback]3510809[/snapback]​*


almost any "mil amores" tire shop. 35th ave/ n. of mc dowell.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 1 2005, 05:16 PM
> *almost any "mil amores" tire shop.  35th ave/ n. of mc dowell.
> [snapback]3520924[/snapback]​*




thats where I used to get mine also


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hit me up...i can get you 175/70/14 Remington Maxxum/skinny white...just pm me bro


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I also have a buddy that can buff out at thin white wall to a nice fat one if anyone is interested


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Jul 30 2005, 02:11 PM
> *Does anyone know where i can get a 175/70/r14 ww tire, and will mount it on a wire wheel in the Phoenix area? I had a blow out on the highway yesterday  :angry: .
> [snapback]3510809[/snapback]​*



DAMN WUTT U DRIVIN A 4X4.........HAHAHAHA


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 1 2005, 11:05 AM
> *DAMN WUTT U DRIVIN A 4X4.........HAHAHAHA
> [snapback]3521213[/snapback]​*


NO, maybe he has a hot rod elco!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Aug 1 2005, 12:44 PM
> *NO, maybe he has a hot rod elco!
> [snapback]3521565[/snapback]​*


or maybe a full size chevy truck


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Aug 1 2005, 01:44 PM
> *NO, maybe he has a hot rod elco!
> [snapback]3521565[/snapback]​*



OR AN SS MONTE.........


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. :thumbsup: 

One other question, has anybody had any problems running 14x7's on a bigbody, cause the tread seperated on both my front tires and they were fairly new? I figure it's just the weight of the car combined with the heat and my long ass commute everyday.





> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 1 2005, 11:05 AM
> *DAMN WUTT U DRIVIN A 4X4.........HAHAHAHA
> [snapback]3521213[/snapback]​*


  I'm not sure i get what your saying, but it was on a '94 Fleetwood.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 1 2005, 11:58 AM
> *I also have a buddy that can buff out at thin white wall to a nice fat one if anyone is interested
> [snapback]3521170[/snapback]​*



can your homie cut in a vogue strip ???


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 1 2005, 04:53 PM
> *can your homie cut in a vogue strip ???
> [snapback]3523752[/snapback]​*


WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT DEM VOGUES NAW T :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not sure i get what your saying, but it was on a '94 Fleetwood.
[snapback]3523306[/snapback]​[/quote]


it was a joke dont take it personnel


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 1 2005, 05:53 PM
> *can your homie cut in a vogue strip ???
> [snapback]3523752[/snapback]​*


LBs white walls 35th & montebello phx,AZ 602-818-1717 buffs out w/walls &bootleg vogues :biggrin: or doyle customs...75th ave &glendale ave.623-930-6553 :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> I'm not sure i get what your saying, but it was on a '94 Fleetwood.
> [snapback]3523306[/snapback]​


it was a joke dont take it personnel
[snapback]3526466[/snapback]​[/quote]
whats up trouble................................... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 1 2005, 05:53 PM
> *can your homie cut in a vogue strip ???
> [snapback]3523752[/snapback]​*


yup, tru cruizer is right! LB is the man. gold stripe...no problem. i dont think that doyle is doin it anymore. if you dont get a hold of LB the first time, keep tryin, eventually he will answer. i will let him know that you are trying to get a hold of him.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> it was a joke dont take it personnel
> [snapback]3526466[/snapback]​


whats up trouble................................... :biggrin:
[snapback]3527053[/snapback]​[/quote]

Whats up everyone!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp
I DONT THINK MY CAR IS GOING TO MAKE IT ON SUNDAY 
BLEW A MOTOR SOLENOIDS AND MY FUKN DUMP.....UUGHH!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sorry mikey for not making it out the past two weeks....I will be there with the bird on friday...do you wanna hook up with the guys before and cruise over to get some chinese bro!!!??? 

Whee else did Damien say the hangout on Saturday?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 2 2005, 01:40 PM
> *sorry mikey for not making it out the past two weeks....I will be there with the bird on friday...do you wanna hook up with the guys before and cruise over to get some chinese bro!!!???
> 
> Whee else did Damien say the hangout on Saturday?
> [snapback]3528236[/snapback]​*



sounds good but we dont know when were moving in for the show 
Saturday morning or Friday night ill have to find out first

about Saturday nights its somewhere up by LAKE PLEASANT RD. and 83rd AVE.
havent been there yet have to go check it out sometime


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 28 2005, 10:38 AM
> *THERE IS A HUGE NEW CRUISE SPOT LOTSA CARS N ON 83RD AVE AT LAKE PLEASANT DRIVE SAFEWAY PARKING LOT JUST NORTH OF 83RD AND UNION HILLS,  LOTTA NICE CARS I'LL BE OUT THERE SAT NIGHT THEN ROAMING THE STREETS!
> [snapback]3496089[/snapback]​*



 HERE THE ACTUAL SPOT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 29 2005, 10:38 AM
> *To scared to come!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3503917[/snapback]​*


 I TOLD U HTERADE WOULDNT SHOW UP


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 2 2005, 12:50 PM
> *
> [snapback]3528338[/snapback]​*


gawdamn thats far!!!!! what about in mesa...where are they hangin out?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 2 2005, 01:52 PM
> *gawdamn thats far!!!!! what about in mesa...where are they hangin out?
> [snapback]3528357[/snapback]​*



PAVILLIONS I THINK THATS FARTHER
THESE GUYS FROM "MAKE IT HAPPEN" DRIVE ALL THE WAY FROM GILBERT 
TO HANG OUT NOW THATS FREAKIN FAR TO BE DRIVING


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmmm....okay...yeah i gez east mesa is farther..especially if caught in monsoon storm...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i wish there was somewhere for east valley lowriders to hang out. 75thave and indian is far, but 83rd ave and lake pleasant...thats crazy


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

pavillions is in scottsdale....indian bend and the 101


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 2 2005, 12:47 PM
> *sounds good but we dont know when were moving in for the show
> Saturday morning or Friday night ill have to find out first
> 
> ...


I hear it's only Saturday move in from 9-4. Johnny said they had some event booked on Friday so no friday move in, unless he told you guys otherwise.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

nope just didnt know.....THANKS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 2 2005, 06:52 PM
> *I TOLD U HTERADE WOULDNT SHOW UP
> [snapback]3528350[/snapback]​*



I know :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

about Saturday nights its somewhere up by LAKE PLEASANT RD. and 83rd AVE.
havent been there yet have to go check it out sometime
[snapback]3528308[/snapback]​[/quote]



we should get alot of us together and go


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so whats the scoop w/ friday night


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 2 2005, 02:01 PM
> *so whats the scoop w/ friday night
> [snapback]3528895[/snapback]​*


wasnt sure if everyone was getting ready for the show on friday and not hanging out


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 2 2005, 08:07 PM
> *wasnt sure if everyone was getting ready for the show on friday and not hanging out
> [snapback]3528936[/snapback]​*



I'l be out there.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 2 2005, 02:18 PM
> *I'l be out there.
> [snapback]3529016[/snapback]​*


@ BIG LOTS 8:30-9 ?


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> *it was a joke dont take it personnel
> [snapback]3526466[/snapback]​*


It's cool man, i don't take anything personal on this site.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> about Saturday nights its somewhere up by LAKE PLEASANT RD. and 83rd AVE.
> havent been there yet have to go check it out sometime
> [snapback]3528308[/snapback]​


we should get alot of us together and go
[snapback]3528881[/snapback]​[/quote]

CHIT CANT EVEN GET NE1 TOGETHER 4 FRIDAY....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Aug 2 2005, 05:01 PM
> *It's cool man, i don't take anything personal on this site.
> [snapback]3529532[/snapback]​*


just makin sure


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

[snapback]3528881[/snapback]​[/quote]

CHIT CANT EVEN GET NE1 TOGETHER 4 FRIDAY....
[snapback]3529611[/snapback]​[/quote]


I know but it's still something to do.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 2 2005, 08:28 PM
> *@ BIG LOTS  8:30-9  ?
> [snapback]3529069[/snapback]​*



yes


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is it Friday yet??? :around:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 3 2005, 01:04 AM
> *Is it Friday yet??? :around:
> [snapback]3532366[/snapback]​*


your almost there :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

tick tock, tick tock........


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 3 2005, 08:28 AM
> *your almost there :biggrin:
> [snapback]3533690[/snapback]​*


Almost my ass.......Friday can wait I have too much to do this week! :uh:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

GOTTA AGREE WIT YOU SS TOO MUCH TO DO  AND THE FRIDAY IS JUST ABOUT HERE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is it Friday yet? :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PHOENIX SUPER SHOW-MIDNIGHT CAR HOP

DUE TO FIRE MARSHALL AND CITY CODES THEY WILL NOT BE 
HAVING THE CAR HOP AT THE CIVIC PLAZA THIS YEAR
IT WILL BE GOING DOWN AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS 
ON 51st AVE and MISSOURI...(5511 N. 51st ave.)
REGISTRATION WILL BE $30.00 PER CAR $1500.00 PAY OUT
ALL CLASSSES WILL BE DETERMINED ON WHO SHOWS UP.....

SATURDAY NIGHT 08/06/05 12:00AM (midnight)


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 4 2005, 08:08 PM~3544306
> *Is it Friday yet? :roflmao:
> *


NOW IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

is everyone going out tonite? or getting ready for the show? I'll see everyone at 9ish, gotta work late today.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 5 2005, 08:45 AM~3545828
> *PHOENIX SUPER SHOW-MIDNIGHT CAR HOP
> 
> DUE TO FIRE MARSHALL AND CITY CODES THEY WILL NOT BE
> ...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 5 2005, 10:50 AM~3546468
> *is everyone going out tonite? or getting ready for the show? I'll see everyone at 9ish, gotta work late today.
> *



NOT I


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

roll call for tonight!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: gotta wash the truck first.....hope it doesnt rain tonight


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah really bro..i just saw a flass flood warning along with thunderstorms....shit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

lets keep our fingers xed


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

a midnight hop sounds pretty cool


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hell yeah bro...i will be there for sure manana for that one...midnight hop is gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey 357 post up your ride bro..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

sorry if the pic is too big.

1990 suburban

15x8 Crown w/ tires done by LB

4 15" ROCKFORD SUBS....GROUND POUNDER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HOW DO I RESIZE THIS STUFF


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i've got another suburban in the garage i am currently 4 pumping :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 5 2005, 03:19 PM~3548123
> *hell yeah bro...i will be there for sure manana for that one...midnight hop is gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yeah by midnight everyone will be drunk and talking shit......but not I

and if it starts at midnight which really means one by the time 
its all over shit the sun will be up you figure theres atleast 15 cars hopping
okay well not quite up but close


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 5 2005, 04:27 PM~3548729
> *yeah by midnight everyone will be drunk and talking shit......but not I
> 
> and if it starts at midnight which really means one by the time
> ...


i hope its FRIENDLY shit talkin


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

It always is....


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HEY FELLAS.....GOOD LUCK WITH THE MOVE-IN!!! HOPE YOU ATE YOUR WHEATIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## creaper (Jun 10, 2005)

whaddup homiez? this b creaper bacc n town hit me up an let me know whats crackin 2nite?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

anybody got pics from the show


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The hop on saturday nite was the shiznit!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

az hop was off the hook :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ!

just a little tired from this weekend.....waiting in line outside the civic....staying out 'til 3:00 at the hop, which was bad ass!..........and cleaning my ride until my fingers were numb....but that's why I ride! Congrats to all of the AZ'ers that placed and better luck next time for the ones that didn't. 

The hop at Frank's was one of the best hops of the year......alot of competition and no bullshit.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey whats up az side it was a good weekend any ways go to lowrider general and look for TUCSON CAR PICs i posted tons of pics of cars from az go in and see whats up in tucson az some cars are from other parts of az so go check it out BIG AZ side


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOP WAS THE [email protected] PIC'S MIGHT BE TO DARK  
BUBBA'S DOUBLE PUMP MC PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE A-TOWN MAJESTICS[attachmentid=238455]
[attachmentid=238460]
LOCO'S LINCOLN[attachmentid=238461]
YELLOW REGAL WON AGAIN!!! :biggrin: [attachmentid=238463]
SAN DIEGO GETTING STUCK :biggrin: [attachmentid=238464]
HAVE MORE PIC'S,BUT THERE TO DARK :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

in a state where its hot enough to melt the pavement, the midnight hop was a refreshingly cool change...plenty of cold beer and chronic to set the mood and that unmistakeable sound of bumper checkin'!!! thanks to everyone that made sat night happen


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

The hop was fuckin fun! No drama whatsoever. Very family oriented over there too.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

nutthin like a g-body slappin bumper :worship:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up az???

anyone going to nm this weekend????

:biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

whats in nm?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 10 2005, 08:14 PM~3585171
> *whats in nm?
> *


carshow 4 rollerz only..its in events check it out,,,,


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

so did everyone give up on friday nights ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 12 2005, 07:36 PM~3607234
> *so did everyone give up on friday nights ?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WAZZ POPPIN OFF 2NITE???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 12 2005, 07:36 PM~3607234
> *so did everyone give up on friday nights ?
> *


I had something to do tonite. :happysad:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

T
T
T
!


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

dam it has been dead lately


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Aug 15 2005, 01:56 PM~3627312
> *dam it has been dead lately
> *



ANY BODY GET ANY PICS FROM THE SHOP CALL LAST NIGHT????????
THAT STREET WAS FUKN PACKED :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dammit, what happened?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOOO HOO IT WAS A GOOD ONE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dammit why no one call me? :tears:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*WELL I GOTTA SAY IT WAS A GOOD TIME!!!!! THE STREET WAS LINED WITH LOWS AND PEOPLE...DADS WITH THEIR KIDS ON THEIR SHOULDERS...CAMERAS ROLLING...GOOD TIME....THEN MANDO AND TODD ROLLED OUT THE MONTE...CHALIO ROLLED OUT THE SIX-4 AND THEY WENT AT IT.....NO SHIT TALKING JUST PULLING THEM UP...

WAS ALOT OF FUN...*_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD HOP...MANDO W/THE MONTE SERVED BRO W/THE "64"...THEN MARIO W/THE ORANGE LINCOLN SERVED THE MONTE.....WHEN I LEFT THEY WHERE FIXING THE MONTE....IT BROKE A BALL JOINT IN MID AIR...THAT HOP WAS OFF THE CHAIN.... :thumbsup: ...MUCH PROPS TO STREETLIFE AND LOCOS...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 15 2005, 01:28 PM~3627522
> *WELL I GOTTA SAY IT WAS A GOOD TIME!!!!! THE STREET WAS LINED WITH LOWS AND PEOPLE...DADS WITH THEIR KIDS ON THEIR SHOULDERS...CAMERAS ROLLING...GOOD TIME....THEN MANDO AND TODD ROLLED OUT THE MONTE...CHALIO ROLLED OUT THE SIX-4 AND THEY WENT AT IT.....NO SHIT TALKING JUST PULLING THEM UP...
> 
> WAS ALOT OF FUN...
> *


when and where did this happen?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 15 2005, 02:58 PM~3628052
> *when and where did this happen?
> *


_*
we were at Sueno..then everyone cruised over to Chalios! it was the shit bro...then we crusied over to the wash on south central!*_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dammit. Too bad I missed out. :happysad:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 15 2005, 03:03 PM~3628094
> *
> we were at Sueno..then everyone cruised over to Chalios! it was the shit bro...then we crusied over to the wash on south central!
> *


on friday or saturday?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*last night...*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 15 2005, 03:14 PM~3628168
> *last night...
> *



damn it all....my old lady had me doin yard work :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 15 2005, 04:23 PM~3628245
> *damn it all....my old lady had me doin yard work :nono:
> *


DAMN that sucks it was a good turnout


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 15 2005, 03:25 PM~3628264
> *DAMN that sucks it was a good turnout
> *


ya'll (the whole park) went to Chalios house or shop?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 15 2005, 04:33 PM~3628326
> *ya'll (the whole park) went to Chalios house or shop?
> *


I DIDNT GO TO THE PARK BUT THERE WAS MORE PEOPLE
THERE THEN IVE SEEN AT THE PARK IN A LOOOOOOONG TIME


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*yeah if not more....street was packed*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

sunday afternoon?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Could have easily been a small show. It was fun and once again family oriented. Nice fuckin weather for a lil get together. So did the Linc serve Mando? Nobody was sure. It was to close to tell at my view.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 15 2005, 05:08 PM~3628499
> *Could have easily been a small show. It was fun and once again family oriented. Nice fuckin weather for a lil get together. So did the Linc serve Mando? Nobody was sure. It was to close to tell at my view.
> *



YEAH WUTT DO YOU ALL THINK LINCOLN OR MONTE?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 15 2005, 04:10 PM~3628502
> *YEAH WUTT DO YOU ALL THINK LINCOLN OR MONTE?
> *


THE LINCOLN GOT THE MONTE........DID THEY HOP AGAIN AFTER THEY FIXED THE BALL JOINT????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 15 2005, 05:20 PM~3628582
> *THE LINCOLN GOT THE MONTE........DID THEY HOP AGAIN AFTER THEY FIXED THE BALL JOINT????
> *


NO THEY DIDNT FIX IT THEY LOADED IT UP ON THE FLAT BED


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THEN THE MONTE GOT SERVED...


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

linc took that one


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

man, somebody needs to get on here before shit goes down to let the rest of us know whats happening, I wasn't doing shit yesterday.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

I went to the hop but not the park but from what I hear it wast off the hook. Every sunday needs to be like that. :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

dam it wish i couldve been there, no one said anything


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

we need to network people


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 15 2005, 08:33 PM~3630329
> *we need to network people
> *


Hell ye im all for that. We need the park to be hoppen this sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

we need a sunday that can only be discribed trough an o.g. lowrider song. When the parks are packed the rides are prime and the sunset is are que for a evening Cruise.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 15 2005, 06:15 PM~3628947
> *I went to the hop but not the park but from what I hear it wast off the hook. Every sunday needs to be like that. :biggrin:
> *



FUK THE PARK THATS DONE WITH YOU NEED TO HIT UP THE 
HOP LINE TO FIND OUT WHATS POPPIN OR HOPPIN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 07:57 AM~3634593
> *FUK THE PARK THATS DONE WITH YOU NEED TO HIT UP THE
> HOP LINE TO FIND OUT WHATS POPPIN OR HOPPIN
> *



so wheres the hop gonna be at


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

we all need to hook up and just cruise the streets or find another spot cause it be too many po pos for me and when they see you in a ride AUTOMATIC JACK. lets come up with something we can enjoy on a sunday afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WE NEED TO COME UP WITH A SPOT WE CAN CHILL ON SUNDAY'S . IT'S THE LAST DAY OF THE WEEKEND,BEFORE WE GOTTA GO BACK TO OUR DAILY WORK SCHEDULE,SO LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN COME UP WITH CAUSE SUENO PARK IS HOT LIKE FISH GREASE :burn: :burn: :burn: :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 16 2005, 09:53 AM~3634938
> *WE NEED TO COME UP WITH A SPOT WE CAN CHILL ON SUNDAY'S . IT'S THE LAST DAY OF THE WEEKEND,BEFORE WE GOTTA GO BACK TO OUR DAILY WORK SCHEDULE,SO LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN COME UP WITH CAUSE SUENO PARK IS HOT LIKE FISH GREASE  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :nono:
> *



THIS IS YOUR BOSS YOU NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK......HAHAHA


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*TROUBLE? WHATCHA WANNA DO BRO...IM DOWN TO CRUISE ANYWHERE! I SAY WE GO SUPPORT THE MAKEIT HAPPEN GUYS THIS SATURDAY IN MESA...THEN ALL TAKE A CRUISE TO A FOOD SPOT TO EAT! ANYONE?
THEN ON SUNDAY WE CAN ALL MEET AGAIN AND DO A SUNDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 16 2005, 08:53 AM~3634938
> *WE NEED TO COME UP WITH A SPOT WE CAN CHILL ON SUNDAY'S . IT'S THE LAST DAY OF THE WEEKEND,BEFORE WE GOTTA GO BACK TO OUR DAILY WORK SCHEDULE,SO LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN COME UP WITH CAUSE SUENO PARK IS HOT LIKE FISH GREASE  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :nono:
> *


CAR hot or PO PO hot


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 16 2005, 08:01 AM~3634977
> *CAR hot or PO PO hot
> *


PO PO MY RIDES ALL LEGIT. FINALLY GONNA TAKE IT OUT AND HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF FUN. MY MELLO YELLOW HOLLYWOOD TOP CUTTY :worship:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 07:55 AM~3634945
> *THIS IS YOUR BOSS YOU NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK......HAHAHA
> *


SUP TROUBLE I AM MY BOSS AND PLUS I'M ALWAYS ON THE NETWORK :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

an east side cruise would be the shit


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 16 2005, 09:23 AM~3635113
> *an east side cruise would be the shit
> *


_*im down bro..even if nobody else wants to go out there i will....*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 16 2005, 08:23 AM~3635113
> *an east side cruise would be the shit
> *


THAT WOULD BE , CAUSE IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT WE ROLL OUT THERE ALL THE TIME. LETS GET IT CRACKIN OUT HERE TOO. THE PO PO'S DON;T EVEN MESS WITH US WE CHILL AT THE PARK AND THEY MAY ROLL THREW ONCE BUT THAT'S IT. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 16 2005, 12:06 PM~3636195
> *THAT WOULD BE , CAUSE IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT WE ROLL OUT THERE ALL THE TIME. LETS GET IT CRACKIN OUT HERE TOO. THE PO PO'S DON;T EVEN MESS WITH US WE CHILL AT THE PARK AND THEY MAY ROLL THREW ONCE BUT THAT'S IT.  :biggrin:
> *


_*so is it on for saturday or what? when, where, how etc....cmon Rouge....

I see you Jen...*_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

oops....you busted me Johnny! How you doing?

What's up Ray!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 16 2005, 12:06 PM~3636195
> *THAT WOULD BE , CAUSE IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT WE ROLL OUT THERE ALL THE TIME. LETS GET IT CRACKIN OUT HERE TOO. THE PO PO'S DON;T EVEN MESS WITH US WE CHILL AT THE PARK AND THEY MAY ROLL THREW ONCE BUT THAT'S IT.  :biggrin:
> *


its been a LONG time comin. the last time i cruised the east side was when the super show was at the mesa civic center....those shows were the bomb. we would cruise Center st and we would slowly make our way west by the end of the night. Now its the EAST SIDE's turn, but im only one person with one vehicle, not enough...we need clubs to turn out


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 11:07 AM~3636202
> *so is it on for saturday or what? when, where, how etc....cmon Rouge....
> 
> I see you Jen...
> *


I'M TRYING TO GET HTE NAME OF THE PARK O SOUTHERN AND I THINK ITS 7TH STREET NOT SURE FINDING OUT A LITTLE BIT MORE INFO :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 16 2005, 12:10 PM~3636223
> *oops....you busted me Johnny!  How you doing?
> 
> What's up Ray!
> *


WHAT UP STRANGER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 16 2005, 12:24 PM~3636300
> *I'M TRYING TO GET HTE NAME OF THE PARK O SOUTHERN AND I THINK ITS 7TH STREET NOT SURE FINDING OUT A LITTLE BIT MORE INFO  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, the big ass park on the north side of southern, i think its just east of 7th st


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 16 2005, 11:27 AM~3636319
> *yeah, the big ass park on the north side of southern, i think its just east of 7th st
> *


THAT'S THE ONE. NOT ONLY IS IT HUGE BUT WE HAD A GET TOGETHER THERE AND NOT ONE PO PO CAME THRU THAT PARK. ALL OF US SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET IN THERE WITH NO PROBLEM. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

you comin trouble?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HONESTLY I DONT KNOW IM HAVING TROUBLE GETTING MY
CAR LEGAL MY TAGS JUST EXPIRED........


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 10:47 AM~3635290
> *im down bro..even if nobody else wants to go out there i will....
> *



where is the park located?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*ok rogue...get that park ready....

Im coming along with...impala 62 ss lane, southside danny, walter from groupe with the glasshouse...

jus got a call from Jacob-Silent Brezze is coming..*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Aug 16 2005, 01:14 PM~3636660
> *where is the park located?
> *


not sure yet...im just waiting to hear from Rouge on the exact location...he said maybe like 7th street and southern...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 01:17 PM~3636681
> *ok rogue...get that park ready....
> 
> Im coming along with...impala 62 ss lane, southside danny, walter from groupe with the glasshouse...
> ...


i'm down to go...ill ask some of the guys and see if they want to join the fun...but this is for what day?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 01:33 PM~3636769
> *i'm down to go...ill ask some of the guys and see if they want to join the fun...but this is for what day?
> *


_*Saturday bro...*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 12:10 PM~3636619
> *HONESTLY I DONT KNOW IM HAVING TROUBLE GETTING MY
> CAR LEGAL MY TAGS JUST EXPIRED........
> *


GET THREE DAY DOG :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 16 2005, 01:39 PM~3636803
> *GET THREE DAY DOG  :biggrin:
> *


shit for like 15 bux i can get you a 30 day permit online...!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 01:33 PM~3636769
> *i'm down to go...ill ask some of the guys and see if they want to join the fun...but this is for what day?
> *


_*cool bro...call the homies...lets all meet up on like central and southern and cruise it over there!!*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 12:41 PM~3636811
> *cool bro...call the homies...lets all meet up on like central and southern and cruise it over there!!
> *


THAT'S COOL CAUSE I STILL HAVEN'T FOUND EXACT STREETS BUT I KNOW IT'S ON SOUTHERN AND BY 7TH STREET :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 02:40 PM~3636807
> *shit for like 15 bux i can get you a 30 day permit online...!!!!
> *



I HAD A THREE DAY FOR THE HOP LAST FRIDAY
THE COPS PULLED ME OVER RIPPED THEM OFF AND SAID THIS IS FOE EMISSIONS ONLY..........WROTE ME UP A TICKET FOR EXPIRED 
REGISTRATION.....................ISNT THAT SOME SHIT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 01:52 PM~3636884
> *I HAD A THREE DAY FOR THE HOP LAST FRIDAY
> THE COPS PULLED ME OVER RIPPED THEM OFF AND SAID THIS IS FOE EMISSIONS ONLY..........WROTE ME UP A TICKET FOR EXPIRED
> REGISTRATION.....................ISNT THAT SOME SHIT
> *


thats rude!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 12:52 PM~3636884
> *I HAD A THREE DAY FOR THE HOP LAST FRIDAY
> THE COPS PULLED ME OVER RIPPED THEM OFF AND SAID THIS IS FOE EMISSIONS ONLY..........WROTE ME UP A TICKET FOR EXPIRED
> REGISTRATION.....................ISNT THAT SOME SHIT
> *


THEY WERE BEIN SOME BIOTS THAT WEEKEND BUT THIS TIME IT'S STILL GONNA BE LIGHT OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 01:52 PM~3636884
> *I HAD A THREE DAY FOR THE HOP LAST FRIDAY
> THE COPS PULLED ME OVER RIPPED THEM OFF AND SAID THIS IS FOE EMISSIONS ONLY..........WROTE ME UP A TICKET FOR EXPIRED
> REGISTRATION.....................ISNT THAT SOME SHIT
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 01:52 PM~3636884
> *I HAD A THREE DAY FOR THE HOP LAST FRIDAY
> THE COPS PULLED ME OVER RIPPED THEM OFF AND SAID THIS IS FOE EMISSIONS ONLY..........WROTE ME UP A TICKET FOR EXPIRED
> REGISTRATION.....................ISNT THAT SOME SHIT
> *


awe man id fight that one...shit just tell the judge you were on the way from repairs....the permit is for testing and repairs...the cop was just giving you a hard time


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 01:38 PM~3636796
> *Saturday bro...
> *


man, i work saturday :angry: .........i get out @ 5pm......what time are yall looking @ going...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 02:09 PM~3637025
> *man, i work saturday  :angry: .........i get out @ 5pm......what time are yall looking @ going...
> *


im thinking maybe 5:30-6:00...what do you think would be cool...??? rouge any suggestions


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 02:11 PM~3637040
> *im thinking maybe 5:30-6:00...what do you think would be cool...??? rouge any suggestions
> *


 :biggrin: that will work for me then!,....im down to go... :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 02:12 PM~3637053
> *:biggrin: that will work for me then!,....im down to go... :cheesy:
> *


_*shit im hoping maybe we can even catch some chinese buffet or petes afterwards!!!*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 01:11 PM~3637040
> *im thinking maybe 5:30-6:00...what do you think would be cool...??? rouge any suggestions
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN ,BUT IS THAT SOUTH MOUNTAIN PARK ? OR CIRCLE K PARK EITHER OR I'M DOWN TO RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 02:14 PM~3637071
> *shit im hoping maybe we can even catch some chinese buffet or petes afterwards!!!
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah! :biggrin: ..................by the way do you have a cream colored thunderbird?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 02:20 PM~3637128
> *:biggrin: hell yeah! :biggrin: ..................by the way do you have a cream colored thunderbird?
> *


yeah i have the cream 77 tbird and the 73 rivi


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 02:22 PM~3637145
> *yeah i have the cream 77 tbird and the 73 rivi
> *


alright!...nice rides by the way...i saw you @ Chalios...i was w/my homie Angelo...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so what are we say saturday 6 ish


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 02:26 PM~3637183
> *alright!...nice rides by the way...i saw you @ Chalios...i was w/my homie Angelo...
> *


_*thanks man...yeah when i rolled i saw people just kind of looking at the bird...it easily could have been a look of "What a piece of shit!" or "Man I havent seen one of those in a while, cool!" hahahahahahahaha*_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 03:14 PM~3637071
> *shit im hoping maybe we can even catch some chinese buffet or petes afterwards!!!
> *



YOU AND YO CHINESE.........HAHA....THATS WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

its definetly a nice ride n you dont see those that often...like your Rivi also...very rare..........you always see the same shit,gets boring after a while...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 02:36 PM~3637253
> *YOU AND YO CHINESE.........HAHA....THATS WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH
> *


whats up COMADRE! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Well ok it looks like this so far...

[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 01:40 PM~3637286
> *Well ok it looks like this so far...
> 
> [email protected]:00 p.m.!!!
> ...


I WILL BRING THE BUD LIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 16 2005, 02:37 PM~3637263
> *its definetly a nice ride n you dont see those that often...like your Rivi also...very rare..........you always see the same shit,gets boring after a while...
> *


_*
thanks brother...the tbird has 80,000 original miles on it!! Can you believe that, ac blows cold...and it all works...it was original owner trade in!! It was on the lot one day when i found it!!!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 02:36 PM~3637253
> *YOU AND YO CHINESE.........HAHA....THATS WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH
> *


hell yeah bro...i love that chinese food...man sometime i eat it everyday for lunch..thats why im gordo bro...my wife said she very very afraid she gonna wake up and im gonna be a chowmein stuffed eggroll!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 01:44 PM~3637330
> *hell yeah bro...i love that chinese food...man sometime i eat it everyday for lunch..thats why im gordo bro...my wife said she very very afraid she gonna wake up and im gonna be a chowmein stuffed eggroll!!!
> *


HA HA HA SOUNDS LIKE MY WIFE BUT INSTEAD OF CHINESE IT'S CHICKEN SHE SAY DAMN YOU GONNA TURN INTO A DAMN CHICKEN .I KNOW A FEW GREAT CHINESE SPOTS OUT HERE. THERE'S A PETE'S ON MESA DRIVE AND MAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Well ok it looks like this so far...

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*JUST ADDED...

AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i appreciate all the PHX riders making it out to the east side...givin us east siders a break :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

a stuffed eggroll....THATS FUNNY AS HELL!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 16 2005, 03:00 PM~3637470
> *a stuffed eggroll....THATS FUNNY AS HELL!
> *


_*in serio bro...she is like awe man chinese again Johnny....i tell her listen fool if you dont like chinese then stay home and eat boloney ill go by myself!! hahahahaha

ok i might not say it, but i be thinking it though..hahahahahaha*_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 03:02 PM~3637491
> *in serio bro...she is like awe man chinese again Johnny....i tell her listen fool if you dont like chinese then stay home and eat boloney ill go by myself!! hahahahaha
> 
> ok i might not say it, but i be thinking it though..hahahahahaha
> *


you said it on the INSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 16 2005, 03:10 PM~3637536
> *you said it on the INSIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
_*Yeah bro on the inside..shit is hilarious sometimes..ill be at the table enjoyng my teriyaki and lo-mein with sides of crab puffs, i look up and see my wife eating salad picking out pieces of food!!!!!!hahahahah.*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 02:12 PM~3637554
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah bro on the inside..shit is hilarious sometimes..ill be at the table enjoyng my teriyaki and lo-mein with sides of crab puffs, i look up and see my wife eating salad picking out pieces of food!!!!!!hahahahah.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

Its nice to hear every one down for the cruise


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 16 2005, 04:00 PM~3637834
> *Its nice to hear every one down for the cruise
> *


should be a lot of fun dude....i am looking forward to it...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE TO SEE YOU RONE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 05:01 PM~3637845
> *should be a lot of fun dude....i am looking forward to it...
> *


ILL TRY MY BEST TO BE THERE


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

was up every one


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

down for that cruise. and ill bring some homies


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Aug 16 2005, 03:43 PM~3638078
> *down for that cruise. and ill bring some homies
> *


BRING BUD LIGHT TOOO OR CORONA :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

bring both! :cheesy:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NO HARD SHIT I MIGHT THREE ON A TREE HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

bunch of alcoholics... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Remember to keep it family out there on Saturday..... :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2005, 04:24 PM~3638361
> *Remember to keep it family out there on Saturday..... :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I AGREE THIS WAY EVERYTHING IS SMOOOTH AND WE ALL CAN HAVE SOME FUN EVEN THE LITTLE MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

so wats up after the park


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 16 2005, 04:38 PM~3638471
> *so wats up after the park
> *


STAY TUNED FOR MORE OF AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

shit my last name isnt corona for nothing , you know ill bring some corona's


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn just got off work phone has been blowing up now i see why! whatever you guys agree on im down. its more of a LAY IT LOW AZ SIDE cruise. sat. sun. i just want to cruise like it used to be. after the sun went down you would leave the park head down central, bumper to bumper from broadway to baseline both directions, 4 lanes. thats the reason i got into this. 14-15 years old going down there and seeing the cleanist rides ever. but times change.  so i say we do this like back in the day.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

im down just give me the info. we got to bring the cruising back for realz


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I AGREE BUT WE HAVE TO DO IT POSITIVE JUST FOR THE SIMPLE REASON OF THE STEREOTYPES AROUND ALL OF US :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 17 2005, 08:49 AM~3641684
> *I AGREE BUT WE HAVE TO DO IT POSITIVE  JUST FOR THE SIMPLE REASON OF THE STEREOTYPES AROUND ALL OF US  :thumbsup:
> *


*and for the fact that most of us have our kids around...and being rowdy just aint cool.*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 17 2005, 08:49 AM~3641684
> *I AGREE BUT WE HAVE TO DO IT POSITIVE  JUST FOR THE SIMPLE REASON OF THE STEREOTYPES AROUND ALL OF US  :thumbsup:
> *



plus if we cruise up to the pavillions, its very family oriented and we can show everyone that the stereotypes arent true....its all about the cars


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 17 2005, 09:18 AM~3641824
> *plus if we cruise up to the pavillions, its very family oriented and we can show everyone that the stereotypes arent true....its all about the cars
> *


_*yeah i hear you, but who are they that we need to prove ourselves...*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*JUST ADDED...

AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_
[/quote]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 17 2005, 09:33 AM~3641892
> *yeah i hear you, but who are they that we need to prove ourselves...
> *


you know we dont need to prove ourselves to anyone...our attitude will tell all


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Aug 16 2005, 09:47 PM~3640106
> *damn just got off work phone has been blowing up now i see why! whatever you guys agree on im down. its more of a LAY IT LOW AZ SIDE cruise. sat. sun. i just want to cruise like it used to be. after the sun went down you would leave the park head down central, bumper to bumper from broadway to baseline both directions, 4 lanes. thats the reason i got into this. 14-15 years old going down there and seeing the cleanist rides ever. but times change.    so i say we do this like back in the day.
> *



if everyone wants to cruise south central, im doen for that....takin it back to the old school


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 17 2005, 10:41 AM~3641937
> *you know we dont need to prove ourselves to anyone...our attitude will tell all
> *



im going to show up all drunk falling down and burning out ................



































JUST KIDDING GUYS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 17 2005, 09:51 AM~3641990
> *im going to show up all drunk falling down and burning out ................
> JUST KIDDING GUYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahaa....i believe it if your in that elco....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

damn trouble....you had me wondering....."is this dude serious?" 

then i scrolled all the way to the bottom and started laughin


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 17 2005, 09:51 AM~3641990
> *im going to show up all drunk falling down and burning out ................
> JUST KIDDING GUYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now that I'd like to see.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man i hope southcentralblue shows up!!!


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

finally we bringing the cruisin back to life


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

everything will be koo, as long as we all know how to conduct ourselves, we shouldnt have any problems


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 17 2005, 12:08 PM~3642357
> *man i hope southcentralblue shows up!!!
> *


HES ALWAYS DOWN IM SURE HELL SHOW UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 17 2005, 12:05 PM~3642321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now that I'd like to see.
> *



WHAT ME FALLING DOWN... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TROUBLE YOU IS A COOL CAT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 17 2005, 01:18 PM~3642781
> *TROUBLE YOU IS A COOL CAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



GRRR!...MY WIFE THINKS IM A DOG THOUGH


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*
AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_

_*JUST ADDED!!!
JOJO with the 69
BIG RUBEN with the blue droptop 63
Tony Escobar from Redeeemed with the Green Lincoln!!
Mike from Individuals
Deeloc-the Hawaiin Lover/Lowrider

HOPEFUL SHOWUPS
MIKEY-trouble :biggrin: :biggrin: 
southcentralblue :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT'S UP YOU GUYS. I HAVE A REALLY BIG FAVOR TO ASK OF ALL OF YOU. SOME OF YOU MIGHT HAVE HEARD ABOUT A 16 YR OLD THAT WAS BEING CHASED BY THE COPS AND WAS HIT BY A CAR....THAT WAS ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS LITTLE NEPHEW, DAMIEN. DAMIEN PASSED AWAY ON MONDAY MORNING AND THE FAMILY IS COMPLETELY DEVASTATED. WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH ON SATURDAY 8-20-05 AT KFC ON 76TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL TO HELP PAY FOR THE FUNERAL EXPENSES. THE CAR WASH IS FROM 7 AM TO WHENEVER. IF YOU CAN, PLEASE COME & BRING YOUR CARS TO DISPLAY, OR HELP WASH SOME CARS OR JUST COME TO EAT. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. YOU GUYS, HE WAS A REALLY GOOD KID AND I WOULD NEVER ASK FOR HELP FOR HIS FAMILY IF THEY DIDNT REALLY NEED IT.

WE ARE EXPECTING THE NEWS STATIONS TO SHOW UP. IF ALL OF AZ SEES HOW MUCH HELP & SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY GIVES TO AZ, THEY WILL EASE UP WITH THEIR BULLSHIT TICKETS. 

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS. THANKS.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 17 2005, 12:21 PM~3642802
> *GRRR!...MY WIFE THINKS IM A DOG THOUGH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . 
Pun intended? 
Anyway they all think that.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im down to go. ill talk to the other members too.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 17 2005, 11:56 AM~3642995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> Pun intended?
> Anyway they all think that.
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN MY WIFE SAYS THE SAME THING


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 17 2005, 09:18 AM~3641824
> *plus if we cruise up to the pavillions, its very family oriented and we can show everyone that the stereotypes arent true....its all about the cars
> *


IF WE GOING UP TO PAVILLIONS, I'll MEET EVERYONE UP THERE, I GOTTA WORK, GONNA SEE IF I CAN GET OUT EARLY THO.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*
AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_

_*JUST ADDED!!!
JOJO with the 69
BIG RUBEN with the blue droptop 63
Tony Escobar from Redeeemed with the Green Lincoln!!
Mike from Individuals
Deeloc-the Hawaiin Lover/Lowrider
DannyBoy-BUDLAC "Phx Riders"

HOPEFUL SHOWUPS
MIKEY-trouble :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
southcentralblue :biggrin:  :biggrin: *_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

This will be tight!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt for the AZ riders on at nite


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HEY ROGUE ........IMA SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT THRU FOR A SHORT STROLL TO TAKE THE ELCO OUT ... IF HE GOT THE TRANNY PUT IN ....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 17 2005, 12:08 PM~3643066
> *[email protected]:00 p.m.!!!
> RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!
> 
> ...


IT's "Phoenix Riderz"............


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*
AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_

_*JUST ADDED!!!
JOJO with the 69
BIG RUBEN with the blue droptop 63
Tony Escobar from Redeeemed with the Green Lincoln!!
Mike from Individuals
Deeloc-the Hawaiin Lover/Lowrider
DannyBoy-BUDLAC "Phx Riderz" :0 

HOPEFUL SHOWUPS
MIKEY-trouble :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
southcentralblue :biggrin:  :biggrin: *_


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmm....I might have to open the garage and bring the Trokita out for this one...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*
AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_

_*JUST ADDED!!!
JOJO with the 69
BIG RUBEN with the blue droptop 63
Tony Escobar from Redeeemed with the Green Lincoln!!
Mike from Individuals
Deeloc-the Hawaiin Lover/Lowrider
DannyBoy-BUDLAC "Phx Riderz" :0 
TONY-51TROKITA!!!!!!-Slow Lane

HOPEFUL SHOWUPS
MIKEY-trouble :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
southcentralblue :biggrin:  :biggrin: *_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MAN.....the list keeps growing and growing....looks real good!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Im trying to get em together bro...i was blowing up phones yesterday!!! hahahahaha


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Question for everyone?!?!?

Whats up for tomorrow night...we hangin over at biglots for Mikey!!! I know the Monsoons and heat really screwed things up over there, but the nights have cooled down alot and the weather is no longer a threat. I think he deserves some support!
Just think we go hangout tomorrow evening with Mikey...then Saturday we hangout in Tempe...

TWO DAYS OF FUN!!!*_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAYBE WE SHOULD TAKE FRIDAY OFF.........FAMILY TIME
OR WORK ON THE RIDES...... CAUSE I KNOW HOW MY LADY GETS 
NO TIME FOR HER OR THE FAMILY....THINGS COULD GET UGLY :buttkick: 

PLUS WE STILL HAVE SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 18 2005, 10:18 AM~3650610
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD TAKE FRIDAY OFF.........FAMILY TIME
> OR WORK ON THE RIDES...... CAUSE I KNOW HOW MY LADY GETS
> NO TIME FOR HER OR THE FAMILY....THINGS COULD GET UGLY
> *


_*ok thats understandable....*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 18 2005, 09:18 AM~3650610
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD TAKE FRIDAY OFF.........FAMILY TIME
> OR WORK ON THE RIDES...... CAUSE I KNOW HOW MY LADY GETS
> NO TIME FOR HER OR THE FAMILY....THINGS COULD GET UGLY
> *


I FEEL YA ON THAT ONE TROUBLE TOO MUCH TIME ON OR AROUND CARS THEY TEND TO GET PISSED :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yeah, maybe have one big day a weekend.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Shit I tell my wife she betta do what I say or she gan get the f- out of my house!!!

When I got with her I told her dont mess with my car, my comics, my scarface/godfather dvds, or ever kick my dog (in that order) and that wed be okay!

Either she gets with the program or she gets replaced!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 17 2005, 09:35 PM~3646278
> *HEY ROGUE ........IMA SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT THRU FOR A SHORT STROLL TO TAKE THE ELCO OUT ... IF HE GOT THE TRANNY PUT IN ....
> *


YOU LET HIM PUT A TRANNY IN YOUR CAR :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 18 2005, 11:31 AM~3650686
> *Shit I tell my wife she betta do what I say or she gan get the f- out of my house!!!
> 
> When I got with her I told her dont mess with my car, my comics, my scarface/godfather dvds, or ever kick my dog (in that order) and that wed be okay!
> ...



YEAH I SAID THE SAME THING IT WORKED FOR A WHILE 

AND BY THE WAY........YOU AINT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT J/P WITCHU HOMIE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 18 2005, 10:31 AM~3650686
> *Shit I tell my wife she betta do what I say or she gan get the f- out of my house!!!
> 
> When I got with her I told her dont mess with my car, my comics, my scarface/godfather dvds, or ever kick my dog (in that order) and that wed be okay!
> ...


_*
hahahahahaha....ya i know it felt good to at least pretend i say that...hahahha...man if i tried some stuff like that she would kick me in the nards then pour brake fluid on my kandy...pick up the dog shit with my comics....use my godfather collection as coasters for boones farm....them shave my lab a mohawk!!!!*_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

MY PITBULLS ARE SCARED TO DEATH OF HER WHEN SHE GETS PISSED WE ALL JUST RUN TO THE DOG HOUSE AND CLOSE THE DOOR :machinegun: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: bunch of mandilones!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 18 2005, 09:31 AM~3650686
> *Shit I tell my wife she betta do what I say or she gan get the f- out of my house!!!
> 
> When I got with her I told her dont mess with my car, my comics, my scarface/godfather dvds, or ever kick my dog (in that order) and that wed be okay!
> ...


Hell ya! I knew we were on the same page! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Aug 18 2005, 01:54 PM~3651476
> *Hell ya! I knew we were on the same page! :biggrin:
> *



yeah thtas why you leave yo kids at home member :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 16 2005, 02:36 PM~3637253
> *YOU AND YO CHINESE.........HAHA....THATS WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH
> *


_*HEY TROUBLE LOOK WHAT I HAD FOR LUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT THE GREATEST PIC CUZ I DIDNT WANT TO FLASH....HAHAHHA..BUT DAMN IT WAS GOOD!! AND BUFFET FOR $4.75!!-HOW CAN YOU BEAT IT*_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

you crazy taking pics of your grub.haha


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 18 2005, 01:22 PM~3651616
> *you crazy taking pics of your grub.haha
> *


_*shit is halrious huh...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i cant stop laughing now that i think about it*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:0 MAN.....yer a chinese food junkie


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i know im not the only one.....  :angry:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yeah, im guilty too...there is this place in chandler called Shangra-La, they know me by name, but its not my fault, its around the corner from my house


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 18 2005, 01:46 PM~3652060
> *yeah, im guilty too...there is this place in chandler called  Shangra-La, they know me by name, but its not my fault, its around the corner from my house
> *



yeah see i knew i wasnt alone...

chinese buffets are kinda like vanilla ice..everyone loves it, just might not admit it!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 18 2005, 02:53 PM~3652084
> *yeah see i knew i wasnt alone...
> 
> chinese buffets are kinda like vanilla ice..everyone loves it, just might not admit it!!
> *



wutt happened to fat girls...haha i read that to bad i didnt quote it


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ssshhhhh trouble....hahahaha figured i better change that one


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

EVER THINK ABOUT THE MONGOLIAN GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 18 2005, 03:11 PM~3652204
> *EVER THINK ABOUT THE MONGOLIAN GRILL  :biggrin:
> *



alright now were being comadre's


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

never been to the mongolian grill...any good rogue?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 18 2005, 01:22 PM~3652259
> *never been to the mongolian grill...any good rogue?
> *


HELL YEA THEY COOK IT RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU,AFTER YOU PICK IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 18 2005, 03:26 PM~3652280
> *HELL YEA THEY COOK IT RUGHT IN FRONT OF YOU,AFTER YOU PICK IT OUT  :biggrin:
> *



what do you get to pick out...mice,cats or dogs


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 18 2005, 01:28 PM~3652298
> *what do you get to pick out...mice,cats or dogs
> *


DON'T FOGET THEM BIG ASS GHETTO RATS J/P THEY HAVE IT ALL CHICKEN BEEF SHRIMP VEGGIES AND THEY HAVE HUGE BUFFET :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 18 2005, 02:30 PM~3652311
> *DON'T FOGET THEM BIG ASS GHETTO RATS J/P THEY HAVE IT ALL CHICKEN BEEF SHRIMP VEGGIES AND THEY HAVE HUGE BUFFET :thumbsup:
> *


_*REALLY...man sounds cool....ima have to try that...Hey Rogue if you are ever onmy side of town during the week...Ill take you to a Japanese BBQ where the have some awesome california rolls/sushi!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 18 2005, 02:28 PM~3652298
> *what do you get to pick out...mice,cats or dogs
> *


_*man my dog better hope i dont find out someday that ive been eating perro this whole time...cuz if thats the case im threw buying his spoiled ass 30 dollar bags of dog food!!! im gonna cut him and have lunch for a month!*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

pobre perro


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 18 2005, 01:41 PM~3652377
> *REALLY...man sounds cool....ima have to try that...Hey Rogue if you are ever onmy side of town during the week...Ill take you to a Japanese BBQ where the have some awesome california rolls/sushi!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD =,WERE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP TO SAN FRANCISCO I KNOW SOME SPOTS OUT THERE THAT WILL HAVE YOU COMIN BACK FOR MORE OUT THERE IN CHINA TOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 18 2005, 04:11 PM~3652498
> *SOUNDS GOOD =,WERE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP TO SAN FRANCISCO  I KNOW SOME SPOTS OUT THERE THAT WILL HAVE YOU COMIN BACK FOR MORE OUT THERE IN CHINA TOWN  :thumbsup:
> *



SAN FRANCISCO.........whats it called "CUMOF SOMYOUNGUY'


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 18 2005, 02:49 PM~3652855
> *SAN FRANCISCO.........whats it called "CUMOF SOMYOUNGUY'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

AZ Peeps...

What's up in Bullhead City?? It looks like I will be the only Lowrider out here... 

LIFESTYLE AZ style!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 18 2005, 10:33 AM~3650697
> *YOU LET HIM PUT A TRANNY IN YOUR CAR  :roflmao:
> *



naw ... 1 of his boys threw it in ......


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 19 2005, 06:52 AM~3656295
> *naw ... 1 of his boys threw it in ......
> *


SHOULDA HAD ME DO IT FOOL YOU WOULDA BEEN HAD YOUR CAR BACK. I'M CERTIFIED BRO I DON'T LAGG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 18 2005, 02:11 PM~3652204
> *EVER THINK ABOUT THE MONGOLIAN GRILL  :biggrin:
> *


They have the best Mongolian Grill on 35th ave and Northern. It's called Lai Lai. Man that fucken place is the best.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected]:00 p.m.!!! 
RIVERVIEW PARK-DOBSON AND 202 FREEWAY!!!!

Make It Happen Car Club Hangout and food cruise!!!

Phoenix area riders lets meet up at the wash on 16th Street & Buckeye about 5:30ish and cruise together on over there! 

So far confirmed...
Make It Happen Car Club
Big Ray-Majestics
Walter-Groupe
Silent Breeze Car Club
375in602
Me!!!!*

_*
AZRDR is coming!!!!
he said he would contact OldSchool for us!!!!*_

*JUST ADDED!!!
JOJO with the 69
BIG RUBEN with the blue droptop 63
Tony Escobar from Redeeemed with the Green Lincoln!!
Mike from Individuals
Deeloc-the Hawaiin Lover/Lowrider
DannyBoy-BUDLAC "Phx Riderz" :0 
Southcentralblue!

HOPEFUL SHOWUPS
MIKEY-trouble :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY whats up guys i hit up that fool from 
"<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLIN" LOWRIDER VIDEOS he says he will 
show up to get some footage if any one wants 
to call him to pm me and i'll give you his ##### </span>


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 02:03 PM~3658099
> *HEY whats up guys i hut up that fool from
> "<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLIN" LOWRIDER VIDEOS he says he will
> show up to get some footage if any one wants
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: blah..


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 19 2005, 01:05 PM~3658108
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: blah..
> *


 :OOPS REPLIED TO WRONG ONE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 19 2005, 02:05 PM~3658108
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: blah..
> *


i was jus jokin... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 01:03 PM~3658099
> *HEY whats up guys i hit up that fool from
> "<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLIN" LOWRIDER VIDEOS he says he will
> show up to get some footage if any one wants
> ...


 :thumbsup: THAT'S COOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

cool... i hope there is a good turnout on saturday for the guy to shoot...

hey jonny....are ya shootin photos too?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 19 2005, 02:56 PM~3658472
> *cool... i hope there is a good turnout on saturday for the guy to shoot...
> 
> hey jonny....are ya shootin photos too?
> *


_*you know bro..nowadays i pretty much have my camera with me at all times...
i will be taking prolly about a hundred pics if not more....

we need to decide people if we are gonna take a cruise to eat somewhere and hang out after sundown....any ideas anyone on a place that has a parking lot big enough to accomodate all of our cars?*_


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

I still think the pavillions would be a great place to hang, if we get enough lows to pull in at once they cant do shit. Besides, the pavillions is a cruise for everyone, i dont understand why everyone in ARIZONA is so afraid to go to the pavillions!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 19 2005, 02:00 PM~3658492
> *you know bro..nowadays i pretty much have my camera with me at all times...
> i will be taking prolly about a hundred pics if not more....
> 
> ...


PETE'S FISH AND CHIPS, T.G.I.F, ON THE BORDER ETC. WHAT EVER YOU IN THE MOOD FOR THE PARKING LOTS ARE BIG ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Aug 19 2005, 02:07 PM~3658540
> *I still think the pavillions would be a great place to hang, if we get enough lows to pull in at once they cant do shit. Besides, the pavillions is a cruise for everyone, i dont understand why everyone in ARIZONA is so afraid to go to the pavillions!!
> 
> 
> *


THAT SOUNDS GREAT BUT FEW RIDERS ARE NOT FEELING THAT ATMOSPHERE. WE GO OUT THERE EVERY NOW AND THEN AND THEY DON'T TRIP OFF OF US AND WE HAD A GOOD TIME CAUSE EVERYBODY NO MATTER HOW OLD THEY ARE LIKE CUSTOM LOWRIDERS. WHEN I DO TAKE MY RIDE OUT I ALWAYS GET HORN BLOWS OR THUMBS UP SO WE REALLY SHOULD ROLL OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ive been at the pavillions lots of times...there will be room for all of us. 

are we still meeting at riverview and hanging out for a bit and then cruising up to the pavillions? or as Rivi say "get somethin to eat"


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Aug 19 2005, 03:07 PM~3658540
> *I still think the pavillions would be a great place to hang, if we get enough lows to pull in at once they cant do shit. Besides, the pavillions is a cruise for everyone, i dont understand why everyone in ARIZONA is so afraid to go to the pavillions!!
> 
> 
> *


_*I dont think its a matter of anyone being afraid...I certainly am not afraid of those guys...

I just dont particularly care for their snooty Im better than you because I have a numbers matching Pinto attitude. I have been to the pavillions in my muscle car monte and they thought I was hella cool...I showed up in my Rivi and got the oh no the cholos are here look...I could care less what they think of me or my cars...I just dont want to put my self in a position to have to check someone due to their shitty ass attitudes or smart ass remarks...

I hear what you are saying Rouge...perhaps the atmosphere has changed...perhaps the atmoshphere has changed in that they give you horn blows and thumbs up...especially as a brother in a lowlow. but hey im just one person/car if you guys are gonna roll...then roll and have a good time..*_


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 19 2005, 02:18 PM~3658613
> *ive been at the pavillions lots of times...there will be room for all of us.
> 
> are we still meeting at riverview and hanging out for a bit and then cruising up to the pavillions? or as Rivi say "get somethin to eat"
> *


THAT'S THE MASTER PLAN :thumbsup: WHATEVER PARKING LOT WE PULL INTO OOH BOY WE WILL GET WOWS :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 19 2005, 03:14 PM~3658597
> *THAT SOUNDS GREAT BUT FEW RIDERS ARE NOT FEELING THAT ATMOSPHERE. WE GO OUT THERE EVERY NOW AND THEN AND THEY DON'T TRIP OFF OF US AND WE HAD A GOOD TIME CAUSE EVERYBODY NO MATTER HOW OLD THEY ARE LIKE CUSTOM LOWRIDERS. WHEN I DO TAKE MY RIDE OUT I ALWAYS GET HORN BLOWS OR THUMBS UP SO WE REALLY SHOULD ROLL OVER THERE  :biggrin:
> *



everyone no matter who they are love seeing lowriders in action....nothin stops traffic better than a low. eventhough some riders ARE NOT feelin the pavillions, its a strictly CAR enthusist atmosphere


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 19 2005, 03:21 PM~3658629
> *everyone no matter who they are love seeing lowriders in action....nothin stops traffic better than a low.  eventhough some riders ARE NOT feelin the pavillions, its a strictly CAR enthusist atmosphere
> *


if it was strictly a car enthusiast atmosphere they wouldnt have those "sit in the back of the bus" signs that say...only approved cars allowed to park? have you ever wondered why they have those signs...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 19 2005, 02:20 PM~3658623
> *I dont think its a matter of anyone being afraid...I certainly am not afraid of those guys...
> 
> I just dont particularly care for their snooty Im better than you because I have a numbers matching Pinto attitude. I have been to the pavillions in my muscle car monte and they thought I was hella cool...I showed up in my Rivi and got the oh no the cholos are here look...I could care less what they think of me or my cars...I just dont want to put my self in a position to have to check someone due to their shitty ass attitudes or smart ass remarks...
> ...


 I LOVE OLD MUSCLE CARS,I MIGLE WITH THE OLD FOLKS AND CHAT ABOUT WHAT THEY ENJOY AND THEY LOOK SO SURPRISED CAUSE I'M IN A LO LOW BUT I KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT THEIR CAR NUMBERS ON THE BLOCKS AND AFTER I WARM THEM UP WE TALK ABOUT MY CAR AND THEN IT JUST ROLLS. WE AS RIDERS HAD A BAD NAME AND YOU KNOW PEOPLE OUT HERE,SO WHEN THEY SEE WE ARE JUST LIKE THEM IN CUSTOMIZING THEY CAN'T DO NUTHIN BUT RESPECT IT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 19 2005, 02:24 PM~3658638
> *if it was strictly a car enthusiast atmosphere they wouldnt have those "sit in the back of the bus" signs that say...only approved cars allowed to park? have you ever wondered why they have those signs...
> *


THEY RESERVE ROWS AND TRY AND KEEP THEIR CARS ALL TOGETHER. THEY BE OUT THERE IN BUCKETS WITH AIRBAGS SWITCHES IS ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i think we all know that they ARE NOT better than us....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 19 2005, 02:32 PM~3658686
> *i think we all know that they ARE NOT better than us....
> *


THEY KNOW THAT TOO BUT LIKE 73RIVIERA SAID WE SHOULDN'T HAVE TO PROVE ANYTHING TO THEM,I THINK HONESTLY THEY WILL LOVE IT,OUR PAINTS DON'T MATCH NUMBER WISE BUT OH BOY THEY LOOK A HELLA LOT BETTER IN EVERY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"I LOVE BEING A TURLTLE"</span>


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 02:03 PM~3658099
> *HEY whats up guys i hit up that fool from
> "<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLLIN" LOWRIDER VIDEOS he says he will
> show up to get some footage if any one wants
> ...


FUCK THAT. If you just wanna call him here it is. 623-298-8.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 19 2005, 04:40 PM~3658744
> *FUCK THAT. If you just wanna call him here it is. 623-298-8.....
> *



#623-298-8818
128*134296*25

OR 281-330-8004.....WHO...MIKE JONES


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 19 2005, 03:34 PM~3658702
> *THEY KNOW THAT TOO BUT LIKE 73RIVIERA SAID WE SHOULDN'T HAVE TO PROVE ANYTHING TO THEM,I THINK HONESTLY THEY WILL LOVE IT,OUR PAINTS DON'T MATCH NUMBER WISE BUT OH BOY THEY LOOK A HELLA LOT BETTER IN EVERY WAY :biggrin:
> *



no ones gotta prove nothin...the pavaillions is just a place where we can show off our cars and no one can say shit...including the cops.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 03:40 PM~3658737
> *<span style='color:red'>WHAT?*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 19 2005, 04:45 PM~3658766
> *WHO</span></span></span>*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 03:46 PM~3658770
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'><span style='color:red'><span style='font-family:Impact'>huh*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*HEH*_ in my best espanees accent


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

turtle ? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 19 2005, 05:01 PM~3658847
> *turtle ? :dunno:
> *



COME ON GUYS DONT YOU EVER FEEL LIKE YELLING OUT SOMETHING 
WELL ....I LOVE BEING A TURTLE......(NINJA TURTLES THE MOVIE)


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 02:40 PM~3658737
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"I LOVE BEING A TURLTLE"</span>
> *



TURTLE,TURTLE  :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

You can also try lot 59 on the northwest corner of Rio Salado and Scottsdale Rd. It's a huge parking lot and far enough away from anything so people wont complain. All the street racers used to meet there but got kicked out for actin like assholes.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sunday at 4:00pm at Hoppers Chalio supposibly called us out and he is doing a shop call on us :roflmao: with the lincon and the 64. well we''ll see


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 03:42 PM~3658752
> *#623-298-8818
> 128*134296*25
> 
> ...


 there ya go.i couldn't remember that fool number and didn;t have my cell handy. call him even if it's 3 in da mornin.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 19 2005, 04:13 PM~3658926
> *COME ON GUYS DONT YOU EVER FEEL LIKE YELLING OUT SOMETHING
> WELL ....I LOVE BEING A TURTLE......(NINJA TURTLES THE MOVIE)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'm gonna go rent that shit at blockbuster now


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 19 2005, 11:10 PM~3661029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm gonna go rent that shit at blockbuster now
> *


Heroes in the half shell, TURTLE POWER :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up dee


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

dee shot a video of me drifting in lot 59 

if in tempe go to the car wash on kyrene and southern

parking lot away from the road and down on mill


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 20 2005, 12:47 AM~3661322
> *what up dee
> *


word up, about time you join us. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

single pump 64-vs-double pump 64///double pump lincon-vs-double pump lincon


Chalio said 4:00pm so I guess we'll see him and everybody at about 6-7pm


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

so see yall later today..... :thumbsup: .......someone pm your cell# so i can catch up to you guys i need to pick up my son after work b4 i head down to the cruise...


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

Whats up my fellow arizona lowriders?


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

IS ERR ONE STILL MEETING UP ON 16TH ST AND BUCKEYE ???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 20 2005, 12:17 PM~3662268
> *IS ERR ONE STILL MEETING UP ON 16TH ST AND BUCKEYE ???
> *


"73RIVIERA" SAID AROUND 5:30


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT

had a goodtime last night... but i forgot my camera, till later on at night :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what going on tonight?


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

:biggrin: 

BULLHEAD CITY, ARIZONA

Cruizin Hwy 95!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Aug 22 2005, 01:30 AM~3667138
> *:biggrin:
> 
> BULLHEAD CITY, ARIZONA
> ...




nice :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Aug 21 2005, 07:30 PM~3667138
> *:biggrin:
> 
> BULLHEAD CITY, ARIZONA
> ...


that's sweet bro :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 20 2005, 12:31 PM~3662185
> *single pump 64-vs-double pump 64///double pump lincon-vs-double pump lincon
> Chalio said 4:00pm so I guess we'll see him and everybody at about 6-7pm
> *



HAHA...NO SHIT HUH!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

SO WHAT WAS THE OUTCOME?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Ok folks!! The Saturday Night cruise was a huge success. We had a huge turnout for the cruise!! About 15-20 of us Phx lows met at the wash and cruised on over to the park to meet the east valley boys! By the time we were ready to leave the park there was close to 50 cars ready to cruise. We made our way up to the hotrod cruise-night at the Pavillions-we all got some Mcdonalds and hung out, we then proceeded into downtown Scottsdale with a huge lineup! The club crowds cheered and clapped the whole way! We then made our way into downtown Tempe after which we closed our night up about midnight!! 

I would like to thank MakeitHappen CC for the invite to the east valley park!! I would also like to personally thank

LIL MEMBERS-
Southcentralblue
Big Ray and 
Majestics CC
Redeemed CC
Silent Breeze CC
JoJo Obezo 
T-Bone with the 77 Monte
for meeting me at the wash to cruise!!

Other clubs in attendance
Walter from Groupe CC
Tony and Danny from SlowLane CC
Dopey with the Bomb
Adam-357in602 LILer
all the solo lowriders...

I didnt get many pics due to my battery dying, but next weekend Ill make sure its charged!!!

Next weekend we will do it again...lets meet and take a cruise up to South Mtn! I will work on reserving a ramada, if not lets do it anyway!! *_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

just wanted to say thanx to all the cruisers on saturday, what a good time. a special thanx to all the west side cruisers making their way all the way out to the east side :thumbsup:

did yall see all the heads turn in disbelief as 20 or so lows went cruising thru scottsdale. im sure thats a sight that scottsdale has NEVER seen.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THATS A GREAT IDEA.....LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!!

just got some new brake pads to kill that damn squeeking. it started about half way thru saturday night!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

did the hop happen on sunday afternoon?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Here are some pics from the cruise...*_

_*The homies chilling....*_









_*Southcentralblue!!!*_









_*
Part of the lineup!!!*_









_*Thats 357in602 (ADAM)!!!*_









_*Thats my boy till we die...T-TOP JO!*_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2005, 11:41 AM~3669786
> *
> 
> Next weekend we will do it again...lets meet and take a cruise up to South Mtn! I will work on reserving a ramada, if not lets do it anyway!! *[/i]
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: i'm down.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

great picts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Aug 21 2005, 06:30 PM~3667138
> *:biggrin:
> 
> BULLHEAD CITY, ARIZONA
> ...


thatS A NICE car  !


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Aug 22 2005, 12:54 PM~3670213
> *thatS A NICE car  !
> *


_*Bro those pics dont that car any justice...Al, a true friend of mine, put in some tight work with that 63! Man if you think that car is nice you should see his Rivi..PEARL JAM! *_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Hey I wanted to also give a big props to BIGRAY from Majestics for bringing his baby boy along for the cruise...It was bad, I saw Ray cruising up in this badass lac that angelo painted and there is his little boy in the carseat chilling! It was a nice thing to see...a father including his son!*_


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2005, 01:13 PM~3670319
> *Hey I wanted to also give a big props to BIGRAY from Majestics for bringing his baby boy along for the cruise...It was bad, I saw Ray cruising up in this badass lac that angelo painted and there is his little boy in the carseat chilling! It was a nice thing to see...a father including his son!
> *


HEY THANKS ALOT....SORRY I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY BUT I DID HAVE MY SON AND I HAD TO GO FEED HIM....IT STARTED GETTING TOO LATE FOR HIM....IT WAS COOL MEETING ALL OF YOU.....IM DOWN FOR THE NEXT ONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 22 2005, 01:53 PM~3670597
> *HEY THANKS ALOT....SORRY I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY BUT I DID HAVE MY SON AND I HAD TO GO FEED HIM....IT STARTED GETTING TOO LATE FOR HIM....IT WAS COOL MEETING ALL OF YOU.....IM DOWN FOR THE NEXT ONE.... :biggrin:
> *


_*
Thanks again..we will see you on Saturday!*_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

FOR SURE... :thumbsup: JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN , WHERE & WHAT TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: MAKE IT HAPPEN C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT,SORRY I WAS SO LATE BUT I GOT THERE AT THE PERFECT TIME,MY EYES LIT UP LIKE A KIDS FIRST TIME IN ALOW LOW. ALL THOSE CLEAN RIDES. WOW WE NEED TO DO THIS MORE OFTEN THANKS AGAIN TO MR 73 RIVIERA,BIG RAY FROM MAJESTICS C.C,GROUPE MEMBER WALT,357IN602,ALL OF THE SILENT BREEZE MEMBERS AND ANYONE I MISSED :worship: :thumbsup: MAN WE SHOULD GO THROUGH SCOTTSDALE A LITTLE BIT MORE THOSE LITTLE SKIRTS WAS LOVING US


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 22 2005, 11:05 AM~3669967
> *did the hop happen on sunday afternoon?
> *


IT WAS SUNDAY NIGHT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2005, 03:37 PM~3671325
> *IT WAS SUNDAY NIGHT
> *



yeah, sat night everyone was sayin 4 oclock sun afternoon


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 22 2005, 03:06 PM~3671498
> *yeah, sat night everyone was sayin 4 oclock sun afternoon
> *


THE LINC BENT A BACK CYLINDER


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2005, 04:09 PM~3671510
> *THE LINC BENT A BACK CYLINDER
> *


HEY ROGUE....YOU PULL OUT THA CUTTIE YET ???


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup ***** and niggites chubs is back on the block but on the other side of the southwest!!!!!!peace up az!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Aug 22 2005, 07:59 PM~3672578
> *sup ***** and niggites chubs is back on the block but on the other side of the southwest!!!!!!peace up az!!!!!!!!!!
> *



OH BALLS! LOOK WHO BOUGHT A COMPUTER...............
YOU AN VACATION.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 22 2005, 05:03 PM~3672217
> *HEY ROGUE....YOU PULL OUT THA CUTTIE YET ???
> *


YEA I TOOK IT OUT SATURDAY NIGHT TO RUN MY 383STROKER FOR A LITTLE BIT,THE CRUISE WAS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 23 2005, 09:36 AM~3675370
> *YEA I TOOK IT OUT SATURDAY NIGHT TO RUN MY 383STROKER FOR A LITTLE BIT,THE CRUISE WAS TIGHT  :thumbsup:
> *



hmm....what year is the cutty???

ou want to run it


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i got $$200 on the Elco!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 12:04 PM~3676084
> *i got $$200 on the Elco!
> *



nooo. i was going to run the monte against it...haha j/k

oh yeah it passed finally so it might be out this weekend


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 10:03 AM~3676076
> *hmm....what year is the cutty???
> 
> $$$$$ you want to run it$$$$$
> *


PUT YA TITLE UP PLAYA ASK ANYONE THAT KNOWS ME I DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO MOTORS WHENEVER YOU READY I HEARD ABOUT THAT ELCO BUT MY CUTTY HAS OVER 435 HP AND THATS NO BULLSHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 23 2005, 12:19 PM~3676147
> *PUT YA TITLE UP PLAYA ASK ANYONE THAT KNOWS ME I DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO MOTORS  WHENEVER YOU READY I HEARD ABOUT THAT ELCO BUT MY CUTTY HAS OVER 435 HP AND THATS NO BULLSHIT
> *



ILL RUN IT BUT NOT FOR TITLES I DON'T WANT TO OWN A CUTTY
ECSPECIALLY YOURS...HA HA HA


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 10:04 AM~3676084
> *i got $$200 on the Elco!
> *


BRING THAT 200.00 BUT MAKE SURE TO BRING MORE AT LEAST 500.00 TO START WITH. WE CAN GO TO THE TRACK OR THE FREEWAY D.P.S CAN'T CATCH ME HA HA HA NO SERIOUSLY


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 10:26 AM~3676204
> *ILL RUN IT BUT NOT FOR TITLES I DON'T WANT TO OWN A  CUTTY
> ECSPECIALLY YOURS...HA HA HA
> *


I DON'T EVEN THINK YOU SEEN IT BEFORE BUT HEY TO EACH THERE OWN. LETS DO IT PLAYA 2000.00 FRIDAY NIGHT FIREBIRD OF ANY STREET I WILL COME TO YOU


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 23 2005, 12:32 PM~3676247
> *I DON'T EVEN THINK YOU SEEN IT BEFORE BUT HEY TO EACH THERE OWN. LETS DO IT PLAYA 2000.00 FRIDAY NIGHT FIREBIRD OF ANY STREET I WILL COME TO YOU
> *



Damn looks like someone got butt hurt........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 10:34 AM~3676256
> *Damn looks like someone got butt hurt........
> *


NAW MAN IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT I DO THIS SHIT AS A SIDE HUSTLE I LOVE A CHALLENGE. I BUILT MOTORS FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE AND I HAVE TO KEEP THAT NAME :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 23 2005, 12:38 PM~3676274
> *NAW MAN IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT I DO THIS SHIT AS A SIDE HUSTLE I LOVE A CHALLENGE. I BUILT MOTORS FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE AND I HAVE TO KEEP THAT NAME  :biggrin:
> *



If you want to run we can but not for $$$$ I do it just to do it


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 10:46 AM~3676318
> *If you want to run we can but not for $$$$ I do it just to do it
> *


COME ON TROUBLE LETS HAVE SOME FUN BRO OKAY I GOT A BETTER ONE FOR YOU I WILL RACE YOUR EL CAMINO IN MY 78 CHAVY MALIBU WAGON :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 23 2005, 12:51 PM~3676345
> *COME ON TROUBLE LETS HAVE SOME FUN BRO OKAY I GOT A BETTER ONE FOR YOU I WILL RACE YOUR EL CAMINO IN MY 78 CHAVY MALIBU WAGON  :thumbsup:
> *


then we can hop our cars against eachother...........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 10:55 AM~3676362
> *then we can hop our cars against eachother...........
> *


NO SWITCHES ON THE WAGON :nono: BUT HEY NEVER KNOW WHAT CAN MAKE HAPPEN BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I WANT TO SEE YOUNG ROUGE CUTLASS HOP AGAINST MIKE'S BLACK MONTE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 11:03 AM~3676400
> *I WANT TO SEE YOUNG ROUGE CUTLASS HOP AGAINST MIKE'S BLACK MONTE... :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT CHANGED REAL QUICK FROM RACIN TO HOPPIN :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man im surprised it took that long to change from racing to hopping....

hey BigRay who did your hood pinstriping??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 12:21 PM~3676504
> *man im surprised it took that long to change from racing to hopping....
> 
> hey BigRay who did your hood pinstriping??
> *


CHAVO #602-574-4178


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 12:54 PM~3676736
> *CHAVO #602-574-4178
> *


Figured as much...he striped my Rivi!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up az blazed out in here


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2005, 01:55 PM~3676744
> *whats up az blazed out in here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

purple cutlass coming out soon hitting bump


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

just getting it finishing


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2005, 01:05 PM~3676806
> *just getting it finishing
> *


im sure all the AZ cruisers are lookin forward to seeing that shit


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2005, 12:05 PM~3676806
> *just getting it finishing
> *


BRING IT SATURDAY AFTERNOON WE ALL WANNA SEE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

so when are we going to do the sunday on central like old time


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i might pull out the 68 impala.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

cutlass is coming out soon wait for something


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I'M DOWN TO GO...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2005, 02:29 PM~3676968
> *i might pull out the 68 impala.
> *



the red one????????? hey that cutlass is that the one from avondale that 
BACKYARD did a while back???????????


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 23 2005, 01:18 PM~3676896
> *so when are we going to do the sunday on central like old time
> *


bro you missed a hell of a cruise last saturday....we were on central at the wash on Sunday...we will be there again on Sunday...Im working on Saturday's get together....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2005, 01:04 PM~3676797
> *purple cutlass coming out soon hitting bump
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

YES IT IS , PURPLE COMING OUT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 01:40 PM~3677064
> *...Im working on Saturday's get together....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

ANY HOPS THIS WEEK


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

PURPLE CUTLASS COMING BACK OUT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I HEAR THERE IS A BATTLE OF THE CHIPPERS THIS WEEKEND....COTTON BALL(ROLLIN VIDEOS) VS. JOE(FROM MY CHAPTER)..... :roflmao: JOKE...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=253961]


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

PURPLE CUTTDOG


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 01:40 PM~3677064
> *bro you missed a hell of a cruise last saturday....we were on central at the wash on Sunday...we will be there again on Sunday...Im working on Saturday's get together....
> *


MAN...thats all my girl keeps talkin bout. "what are we doin saturday, what are we doin saturday?" 

she said she has never had so much fun cruising. she really liked her burban leading the cruise from the park to the pavillions


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 12:58 PM~3677151
> *I HEAR THERE IS A BATTLE OF THE CHIPPERS THIS WEEKEND....COTTON BALL(ROLLIN VIDEOS) VS. JOE(FROM MY CHAPTER)..... :roflmao: JOKE...
> *


MAN THAT WAS FUNNY THEY WENT AT IT FOR THE LONGEST THEN THE 14 YEAR OLD PULLED OUT HIS IMPALA


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 23 2005, 02:16 PM~3677265
> *MAN THAT WAS FUNNY THEY WENT AT IT FOR THE LONGEST THEN THE 14 YEAR OLD PULLED OUT HIS IMPALA
> *


i wasnt there but i heard about it... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 01:28 PM~3677368
> *i wasnt there but i heard about it... :0  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS FUNNY :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS SATURDAY MORNING MY COUSIN IS HAVING A CAR WASH
ON 83RD AVENUE AND THOMAS AT THE CVS IF YOU GUYS CAN TAKE YOUR CARS THERE TOO HELP OUT IT WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED 
PERFECT TIME TO GET IT CLEAN BEFORE THE SATURDAY CRUISE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2005, 02:01 PM~3677167
> *MAN...thats all my girl keeps talkin bout.  "what are we doin saturday, what are we doin saturday?"
> 
> she said she has never had so much fun cruising.  she really liked her burban leading the cruise from the park to the pavillions
> *


hahahaha....thats cool man...be glad and appreciative that she supports you!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 02:32 PM~3677396
> *hahahaha....thats cool man...be glad and appreciative that she supports you!
> *


we actually support each other. she is into this car thing just as much as i am. i guess im lucky. we've been together since we were 15 (27 now). i remember going to her house and lookin at HER lowrider mags back in tha day. we're working on another suburban right now. this one is cut


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2005, 02:41 PM~3677472
> *we actually support each other.  she is into this car thing just as much as i am.  i guess im lucky.  we've been together since we were 15 (27 now).  i remember going to her house and lookin at HER lowrider mags back in tha day.  we're working on another suburban right now.  this one is cut
> *


I respect that alot...be proud of that. Shit my wife wouldnt even let me pick her up in my Rivi when we first started dating!! Now she is even more critical than I am sometimes about the quality. Man I tell you when I was knocking on the Zeniths to the TBird she came out and said. "Whoah hold up...aren't those supposed to be saved for the Rivi. That car aint even painted..." Man like I told someone earlier it was like I heard the Charlie Brown....

WAAAWAAAAWAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 23 2005, 01:56 PM~3677587
> *I respect that alot...be proud of that. Shit my wife wouldnt even let me pick her up in my Rivi when we first started dating!! Now she is even more critical than I am sometimes about the quality. Man I tell you when I was knocking on the Zeniths to the TBird she came out and said. "Whoah hold up...aren't those supposed to be saved for the Rivi. That car aint even painted..." Man like I told someone earlier it was like I heard the Charlie Brown....
> 
> WAAAWAAAAWAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 02:32 PM~3677393
> *THIS SATURDAY MORNING MY COUSIN IS HAVING A CAR WASH
> ON 83RD AVENUE AND INDIAN SCHOOL AT THE CVS IF YOU GUYS CAN TAKE YOUR CARS THERE TOO HELP OUT IT WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED PERFECT TIME TO GET IT CLEAN BEFORE THE SATURDAY CRUISE
> *


i'll be there!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 04:25 PM~3677796
> *i'll be there!!
> *


KOOL THANKS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=254257]
one of my old rides...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 03:16 PM~3678081
> *[attachmentid=254257]
> one of my old rides...
> *


big ray been pimpin in dem lacs for a minute :thumbsup:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 02:32 PM~3677393
> *THIS SATURDAY MORNING MY COUSIN IS HAVING A CAR WASH
> ON 83RD AVENUE AND INDIAN SCHOOL AT THE CVS IF YOU GUYS CAN TAKE YOUR CARS THERE TOO HELP OUT IT WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED PERFECT TIME TO GET IT CLEAN BEFORE THE SATURDAY CRUISE
> *


The CVS is on 83rd and Thomas.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 23 2005, 02:32 PM~3677393
> *THIS SATURDAY MORNING MY COUSIN IS HAVING A CAR WASH
> ON 83RD AVENUE AND INDIAN SCHOOL AT THE CVS IF YOU GUYS CAN TAKE YOUR CARS THERE TOO HELP OUT IT WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED PERFECT TIME TO GET IT CLEAN BEFORE THE SATURDAY CRUISE
> *


Hey it's on 83rd Ave and Thomas at the CVS...Ladiez Touch will be helping out...Thanks Primo and Ladiez


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 'sup everyone's working hard today or what? :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 23 2005, 04:16 PM~3678081
> *[attachmentid=254257]
> one of my old rides...
> *



THATS IT !!!......NOW WHERES THE PIC OF THE 66 ?????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Aug 24 2005, 12:11 PM~3683378
> *THATS IT !!!......NOW WHERES THE PIC OF THE 66 ?????
> *


[attachmentid=255110]
I DONT OWN IT ANYMORE....BUT THIS IS IT @ THE CIVIC PLAZA SHOW....
NEW OWNER IS A COOL DUDE,FORGOT HIS NAME THOUGH...


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

sup az, what everyone doing this weekend


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 24 2005, 01:35 PM~3684453
> *[attachmentid=255110]
> I DONT OWN IT ANYMORE....BUT THIS IS IT @ THE CIVIC PLAZA SHOW....
> NEW OWNER IS A COOL DUDE,FORGOT HIS NAME THOUGH...
> *


"Bobby Hill"


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2005, 12:12 PM~3682952
> *Hey it's on 83rd Ave and Thomas at the CVS...Ladiez Touch will be helping out...Thanks Primo and Ladiez
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 24 2005, 08:31 PM~3686199
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


My bad


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

went from the top to the bottom wutts up 
with everyone i miss a day of work and
everyone stops talking


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

no hopping


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so we're gettin closer to saturday and no one has really said anything...

73 rivi...whats up with a roll call page like last week?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!

Id would like to see wives-girlfriends-whoever you kick it with and your kids with you guys in Saturday.! Lets keep it family! (Bring your chairs-so we can kick it with our cars)

As a side note I will be taking pics on Saturday in force to post up on LIL. So have them white walls clean, make sure your paint is waxed, your khakis creased, and your chucks laced!

Soo far!!!!

ME!!!!!
Big Ray!
357in602!*_


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

62-64 impalas 4 sale


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ALRIGHT EVERYONE....LETS _TRY_ TO BEAT LAST SATURDAYS TURN-OUT...IT'LL BE TOUGH, BUT I THINK WE CAN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 25 2005, 02:13 PM~3691343
> *CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
> Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
> Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!
> ...


HEY HOMIE I GOTTA CANCEL...I'M GOING OUT OF TOWN IN SEARCH FOR A NEW RIDE.... :biggrin: WISH ME LUCK...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!

Id would like to see wives-girlfriends-whoever you kick it with and your kids with you guys in Saturday.! Lets keep it family! (Bring your chairs-so we can kick it with our cars)

As a side note I will be taking pics on Saturday in force to post up on LIL. So have them white walls clean, make sure your paint is waxed, your khakis creased, and your chucks laced!

Soo far!!!!

ME!!!!!
357in602! *_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 25 2005, 02:13 PM~3690934
> * no hopping
> *


 :0 yeah i know :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHATS UP MAKE IT HAPPEN?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 25 2005, 02:02 PM~3691782
> *WHATS UP MAKE IT HAPPEN?
> *


LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN THEN YOUNG ROGUE WILL BE THERE WITH MY NEW TOY,MY FELLOW MEMBERS REMIONE,BIG TRIGG,ANT-DOG,AND MAN WILL BE THERE AND A FEW MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WORD UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 25 2005, 04:28 PM~3691982
> *WORD UP
> *




CAMEO


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 25 2005, 01:59 PM~3691759
> *CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
> Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
> Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!
> ...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 25 2005, 02:29 PM~3691988
> *CAMEO
> *


DO YO DANCE :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 25 2005, 03:29 PM~3691988
> *CAMEO
> *


HUH...who the old ass rapper....nah man not me


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 25 2005, 02:29 PM~3691988
> *CAMEO
> *


SUP TROUBLE YOU ROLLIN THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

nothing going on the westside of phx


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 25 2005, 03:45 PM~3692147
> *nothing going on the westside of phx
> *



we're trying to get a cruise going for saturday as i type :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!

Id would like to see wives-girlfriends-whoever you kick it with and your kids with you guys in Saturday.! Lets keep it family! (Bring your chairs-so we can kick it with our cars)

As a side note I will be taking pics on Saturday in force to post up on LIL. So have them white walls clean, make sure your paint is waxed, your khakis creased, and your chucks laced!

Soo far!!!!

ME!!!!!
357in602! 
MakeitHappen CC!

Man I hope Phoenix Riderz come out for this one..Trouble you guys coming????*_


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:roflmao: :machinegun:  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :nono: :nono:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed out


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

ill be there at the cruise


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

where all ladys at :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

far drive


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Aug 25 2005, 04:00 PM~3692294
> *ill be there at the cruise
> *


Cool bro...thanks for the support!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Gustavo...I see you bro...You comin out for this one? Cmon Trouble...you comin to this one?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 25 2005, 04:01 PM~3692308
> *far drive
> *



where you comin from. i live in chandler and MAKE IT HAPPEN is from mesa...we all make the drive...trust me bro...its worth it!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 25 2005, 02:57 PM~3692268
> *:roflmao:  :machinegun:    uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 25 2005, 04:15 PM~3692416
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

you can count me in for saturday. im always down to cruise.


----------



## 48VoltTownCar (Aug 19, 2005)

This is Junior !!! Whats Crackin everyone ? :biggrin: well as usuall i get off work late but i'll roll out there. will see if the low lows are still out there when i get there. Hey trouble you riddin out there ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be there this Saturday, I had some last minute plan changes last weekend. But I gotta meet you guys elsewhere, I work till 7 or 8 pm.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

anything going on this friday nite


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 25 2005, 04:57 PM~3692268
> *:roflmao:  :machinegun:    uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :nono:  :nono:
> *




who is this clown :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 48VoltTownCar_@Aug 25 2005, 08:29 PM~3693803
> *This is Junior !!! Whats Crackin everyone ?  :biggrin: well as usuall i get off work late but i'll roll out there. will see if the low lows are still out there when i get there. Hey trouble you riddin out there ?
> *



everyone knew who you were "48 volts" gave it away...hahah j/f wichu


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 07:49 AM~3695975
> *who is this clown
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 25 2005, 02:56 PM~3692253
> *CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
> Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
> Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!
> ...


I hope that I can go, I have something else planned......I'll try to slip out for a while and join you all up there.....shhhh! :biggrin: Sounds like a good time though!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 25 2005, 04:36 PM~3692062
> *SUP TROUBLE YOU ROLLIN THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT  :dunno:
> *



I WANT TO BUUUUUUTTTTT, WERE HAVING 
A FAMILY GET TOGETHER SATURDAY NIGHT....
SEE WHAT HAPPENS????????????????????????????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 06:49 AM~3695975
> *who is this clown :dunno:
> *


thought you knew :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2005, 11:12 AM~3682952
> *Car Wash Hey it's on 83rd Ave and Thomas at the CVS...Ladiez Touch will be helping out...Thanks Primo Trouble and Ladiez Touch
> *


Don't forget to come out and get your rides clean before your Big Cruise...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 09:54 AM~3696179
> *Don't forget to come out and get your rides clean before your Big Cruise...
> *



ill be there even though im not making the cruise and i know 
the homies will show up.......... they better :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 09:36 AM~3696398
> *ill be there even though im not making the cruise and i know
> the homies will show up.......... they better :scrutinize:
> *


Ok see you there don't forget to bring your G-String because you will be holding a sign.. :biggrin: J/K...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ha ha damn.....a raiderette g-string!! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 11:12 AM~3696664
> *Ok see you there don't forget to bring your G-String because you will be holding a sign..  :biggrin: J/K...
> *



BACKWARDS EVEN


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: you better wax...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

alright lets get out this gay sh*t


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 26 2005, 11:28 AM~3696803
> *:roflmao: you better wax...
> *



NOPE AS IS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 26 2005, 10:28 AM~3696803
> *:roflmao: you better wax...
> *


YOU CAN JOIN HIM IF YOU WANT :biggrin: AIN'T NO HATING HERE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

eeeeeewww!!!!!...nothin but a bunch of fuzzy plums :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 26 2005, 10:51 AM~3696987
> *eeeeeewww!!!!!...nothin but a bunch of fuzzy plums   :thumbsdown:   :biggrin:
> *


Naw homie I am 100% female :cheesy: By the way you can join him too....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 10:54 AM~3697016
> *Naw homie I am 100% female :cheesy:  By the way you can join him too....
> *


WHEW....thats a relief....i was getting worried....naw...you aint catchin me in a g string


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 09:12 AM~3696664
> *Ok see you there don't forget to bring your G-String because you will be holding a sign..  :biggrin: J/K...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thong tha thong thong thong ha ha ha :rofl:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 26 2005, 11:10 AM~3697135
> *WHEW....thats a relief....i was getting worried....naw...you aint catchin me in a g string
> *


It's cool there are only a few men that will wear a G-String :0 and I don't want to know them :biggrin: ......


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> BACKWARDS EVEN
> [/quo OUUUUCHH :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 11:13 AM~3697156
> *It's cool there are only a few men that will wear a G-String  :0 and I don't want to know them  :biggrin: ......
> *


yeah, i question any dudes that wear a string
:dunno: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 26 2005, 10:16 AM~3697168
> *yeah, i question any dudes that wear a string
> :dunno:    :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :nono:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 04:25 PM~3696787
> *BACKWARDS EVEN
> *


man, I thought I seen a mexican dude in a g-string running around the neighborhood the other day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO DO WE HAVE ANYONE ELSE JOINING ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 26 2005, 11:23 AM~3697201
> *man, I thought I seen a mexican dude in a g-string running around the neighborhood the other day :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RUN G-STRING GUY RUN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 26 2005, 12:23 PM~3697201
> *man, I thought I seen a mexican dude in a g-string running around the neighborhood the other day :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: HEY JUST CAUSE YOU LIVE BEHIND ME DOESNT MEAN IT WAS ME


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 11:23 AM~3697583
> *:nono: HEY JUST CAUSE YOU LIVE BEHIND ME DOESNT MEAN IT WAS ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 06:23 PM~3697583
> *:nono: HEY JUST CAUSE YOU LIVE BEHIND ME DOESNT MEAN IT WAS ME
> *


okay, :biggrin: if you say so


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=257184]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 26 2005, 12:54 PM~3697834
> *[attachmentid=257184]
> *



Thought you were gonna wear the lime green one????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 12:04 PM~3697920
> *Thought you were gonna wear the lime green one????
> *


DAMN IS THAT YOU


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 02:04 PM~3697920
> *Thought you were gonna wear the lime green one????
> *




THESE.......
[attachmentid=257207]
HAHA.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OKAY HERES THE TIP OF THE DAY................................



















[attachmentid=257209]


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

yup


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT IN THE WORLD :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

who is this f***ing guy?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I DONT KNOW BUT I LIKE THE PICTURE...HAHA
MAYBE HES ALL BLAZED OUT


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

u no it ,all blazed out   uffin: uffin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

bitchs, lowriders,beer and dodie


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SPIN THEM SPINNERS :biggrin: :around: ROUND N ROUND


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 26 2005, 03:05 PM~3699205
> *bitchs, lowriders,beer and dodie
> *


YEEEEAAAA THAT'S WHAT WE LIKE :scrutinize: THAT LOOK LIKE :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THATS VIDA MY SANCHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  




*So is that BIG LOTS shit still going on? *


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

just bitchs


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 26 2005, 03:17 PM~3699279
> *just bitchs
> *


GOT MILK :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BANG BANG BANG........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ALL DAY LONG....BANG, BANG, BANG....THATS MY PLEZZA


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE YOU GO GUYS......I KNOW YOU NEED TO COOL OFF AFTER THEM PIC'S.. 


[attachmentid=257432]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ahhhh....a girl who truly understands the way to a man's heart!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 04:47 PM~3699412
> *HERE YOU GUYS GO......I KNOW YOU NEED TO COOL OFF AFTER THEM PIC'S..
> [attachmentid=257432]
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 26 2005, 04:50 PM~3699438
> *:cheesy:
> *


NAW MORE LIKE THIS

[attachmentid=257443]


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

mmmmmm,beer


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2005, 04:56 PM~3699485
> *NAW MORE LIKE THIS
> 
> [attachmentid=257443]
> *




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

hope to see everyone that's cruisin saturday night so we can have some fun :thumbsup: lets see if we can have a bigger turnout


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 26 2005, 05:54 PM~3699913
> *hope to see everyone that's cruisin saturday night so we can have some fun  :thumbsup: lets see if we can have a bigger turnout
> *



  :thumbsup:

We'll see you guys out there... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2005, 11:12 AM~3682952
> *Hey it's CAR WASH TIME On 83rd Ave and Thomas at the CVS...Ladiez Touch will be helping out...Thanks Primo TROUBLE and LADIEZ TOUCH!!!
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!!!! *


----------



## 48VoltTownCar (Aug 19, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>(AND YES I MENT THE CAR TROUBLE.)........LOL</span> :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Are we still cruisin tonight? What time and where?


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 25 2005, 03:56 PM~3692253
> *CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
> Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
> Lets meet at Central & Baseline @ about 5:30-6:00. I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!
> ...




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

where is it at


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 27 2005, 09:33 PM~3704218
> *where is it at
> *


CHANGE OF PLANS FOR SATURDAY!!!
Ok roll call for Saturday cruise!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*LETS MEET AT CENTRAL & BASELINE @ ABOUT 5:30-6:00. * 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
I have contacted the owner of the Sonic Drivein on 7th street and Mcdowell. We agreed on a 10% discount for our group! All that we need to do is say that we are with the Car Cruise!! If we get a large enough group, we talked about maybe using his restaraunt as our meeting spot on Saturdays!!!!!!!! We need your support cruisers!!!

Id would like to see wives-girlfriends-whoever you kick it with and your kids with you guys in Saturday.! Lets keep it family! (Bring your chairs-so we can kick it with our cars)

As a side note I will be taking pics on Saturday in force to post up on LIL. So have them white walls clean, make sure your paint is waxed, your khakis creased, and your chucks laced!

Soo far!!!!

ME!!!!!
357in602!
MakeitHappen CC!

Man I hope Phoenix Riderz come out for this one..Trouble you guys coming????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i spoke with 73riviera, he said to meet at the car wash on central and baseline... around 5:30-6:15....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Well I guess tonight was one of those all talk and no show days...Only four cars showed up for the cruise. Thanks for showing up Soutcentralblue, High Rollerz, and 357in602!!*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 28 2005, 03:16 AM~3705380
> *Well I guess tonight was one of those all talk and no show days...Only four cars showed up for the cruise. Thanks for showing up Soutcentralblue, High Rollerz, and 357in602!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam only 4 cars!!!!

I had to work till 8. :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 27 2005, 09:16 PM~3705380
> *Well I guess tonight was one of those all talk and no show days...Only four cars showed up for the cruise. Thanks for showing up Soutcentralblue, High Rollerz, and 357in602!!
> *



  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

anything going on tonite


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Aug 28 2005, 01:45 PM~3708168
> *anything going on tonite
> *



Probably the car wash on central and baseline


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2005, 02:59 PM~3708242
> *
> Probably the car wash on central and baseline
> *


ANYTHING ON THE WEST SIDE OF TOWN?

THE CAR HOP @ HOPPERS INC LAST WEEKEND WAS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 28 2005, 02:24 PM~3708375
> *ANYTHING ON THE WEST SIDE OF TOWN?
> 
> THE CAR HOP @ HOPPERS INC LAST WEEKEND WAS GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *




:dunno:

How u been homie? haven't seen u in a loooong time...


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2005, 03:32 PM~3708415
> *:dunno:
> 
> How u been homie? haven't seen u in a loooong time...
> *


YEAH, JUST LAY-IN-LOW  
THOUGHT I'D CHECK IN WITH THE LAY-IT-LOW HOMIES - WHAT'S UP 
WITH YOUR LAC?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 28 2005, 02:39 PM~3708443
> *YEAH,  JUST LAY-IN-LOW
> 
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I was on my way to sonic's last night.. but i talked to knightstalker and he said everyone was taking off...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 28 2005, 02:39 PM~3708443
> *YEAH,  JUST LAY-IN-LOW
> THOUGHT I'D CHECK IN WITH THE LAY-IT-LOW HOMIES - WHAT'S UP
> WITH YOUR LAC?
> *



:biggrin: That's cool homie... the lac is sitting there... just waiting...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2005, 03:51 PM~3708647
> *I was on my way to sonic's last night.. but i talked to knightstalker and he said everyone was taking off...
> *



 :dunno: 



:buttkick: Carwash?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND HELPED OUT AT THE CAR WASH SATURDAY.....I ESPECIALLY WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO MY PRIMO TROUBLE AND l/t1 FOR ALL THIER HELP.....


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey 73 riviera sorry i couldnt make it. i put some new toys in the lincoln sat morning and was gas hopping (stupid). busted the upper a arm folded the rim under the car, hit the oil pan, bent the rim & busted a hose. i got all the parts sun so hopefully ill be there this sat. ill get pics of it up later.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Aug 29 2005, 05:55 AM~3711689
> *hey 73 riviera sorry i couldnt make it. i put some new toys in the lincoln sat morning and was gas hopping (stupid). busted the upper a arm folded the rim under the car, hit the oil pan, bent the rim & busted a hose. i got all the parts sun so hopefully ill be there this sat. ill get pics of it up later.
> *


next time we up untill 5 in the morning putting all that on the linc i'm gonna reinforce that damn frame and a-arms :buttkick: sorry i couldn't make it out saturday but i was dogg a** tired, working on two cars at the same time is a biotch :nono:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 29 2005, 09:09 AM~3712068
> *next time we up untill 5 in the morning putting all that on the linc i'm gonna reinforce that damn frame and a-arms  :buttkick: sorry i couldn't make it out saturday but i was dogg a** tired, working on two cars at the same time is a biotch  :nono:
> *



now you tell me! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

YOU MY DOG THAT'S THE ONLY REASON I DID IT :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN THIS TOPIC WENT WAY BACK DOWN :thumbsdown:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HER I AM TO SAVE THE DAY 
ITS MIGHTY MOUSE ON HIS WAY...........DAMN TALK ABOUT DEAD 
UP IN HERE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 30 2005, 10:24 AM~3719662
> *HER I AM TO SAVE THE DAY
> ITS MIGHTY MOUSE ON HIS WAY...........DAMN TALK ABOUT DEAD
> UP IN HERE
> *


WHO YOU TELLING IT WAS LIKE THIS YESTERDAY..I GUESS THEIR WOMEN HAVE THEM ON A SHORT LEASH THIS WEEK... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 30 2005, 12:45 PM~3720219
> *WHO YOU TELLING IT WAS LIKE THIS YESTERDAY..I GUESS THEIR WOMEN HAVE THEM ON A SHORT LEASH THIS WEEK... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



THATS CAUSE I WASNT AT WORK YESTURDAY......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERES THAT PURPLE CUTLASS????????
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 30 2005, 12:18 PM~3720426
> *WHERES THAT PURPLE CUTLASS????????
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE STREETS
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: BUT IF I SEE IT I WILL SEND IT YOUR WAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 30 2005, 11:17 AM~3720419
> *THATS CAUSE I WASNT AT WORK YESTURDAY......
> *


WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY?!....... :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DEAL FOR THIS WEEKEND :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Aug 30 2005, 01:31 PM~3720504
> *WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY?!....... :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


I WAS MIA ALL WEEKEND.......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 30 2005, 12:37 PM~3720532
> *I WAS MIA ALL WEEKEND.......
> *


STOP LYING I SEEN YOU IN YOUR LIME GREEN G-STRING ON SATURDAY...:wave: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 30 2005, 06:39 PM~3720546
> *STOP LYING I SEEN YOU IN YOUR LIME GREEN G-STRING ON SATURDAY...:wave:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN TROUBLE YOU WAS WASHING CARS IN YA SUPER THONG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

ISN'T THAT VELOCITY SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT FIREBIRD


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HEY ROUGE...you know anyone intrested in a 12.8 sec 1995 civic. my boy is lookin for a lolo to buy or trade


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 30 2005, 02:37 PM~3721226
> *ISN'T THAT VELOCITY SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT FIREBIRD
> *


NO :biggrin: 

Velocity Tour Lowrider Car Show

September 10 & 11, 2005

Firebird International Raceway
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 30 2005, 02:01 PM~3721402
> *NO :biggrin:
> 
> Velocity Tour Lowrider Car Show
> ...


my bad i had my weekends mixed up :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 30 2005, 01:53 PM~3721339
> *HEY ROUGE...you know anyone intrested in a 12.8 sec 1995 civic.  my boy is lookin for a lolo to buy or trade
> *


know someone as a matter of fact what kind of lo lo is he looking for


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

just about anything G-body, big body....something he can juice or is already juiced. he also has a 84 T-Type Regal. looking to sell or trade both


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 30 2005, 03:10 PM~3721834
> *just about anything G-body, big body....something he can juice or is already juiced.  he also has a 84 T-Type Regal.  looking to sell or trade both
> *


t-type huh, let me know how much he wants for it .why doen't he just do that one ? all it is is a fast regal


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHERE EVERBODY AT? :dunno:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ya could cut it, but its also a collectible, we just decided that we would rather not...someone out there was a t-type....i think he wants 4gs for the honda and 2 or 2500 for the t-type. t-type needs work, but its a good resto project, they easily sell for 10gs. the honda is fully gutted...more like a drag car, but street legal too.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2005, 09:04 AM~3725721
> *WHERE EVERBODY AT?  :dunno:
> *


ssshhhhh......i'm here sleeping at my desk...........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 31 2005, 08:08 AM~3725737
> *ssshhhhh......i'm here sleeping at my desk...........
> *


WHY? ARE YOU DREAMING ABOUT YOUR NEXT ADVENTURE IN YOUR G-STRING.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a little something to make your day go by...

A woman was pregnant with triplets.

She was robbed and shot three times in the stomach. A bullet hit each child. The children were ok and the doctors thought it was more risky to try and remove the bullets than it was to leave them in.

Sixteen years later, the oldest girl came into the room crying to her mother. She told her mother she had to pee-pee and a bullet came out.

The mother told her the story about the robbery and explained to her that it is ok about the bullet.

The next day, the middle girl came crying into the room with the same problem. She had to pee-pee and a bullet came out.

Again, the mother explained the robbery story and the girl was fine.

The next day, the youngest, a boy, came into the room to talk to his mother.

The mother said, "I know son. You were trying to pee-pee and a bullet came out of you."

The son said, "No, momma. I was stroking my "Johnson" and I shot the dog!"

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey trouble...i was at the wash last weekend...i didnt see you or anyone else from LIL so I asked the mujer in charge if they were ok..she said that yeah they were doing good...

she said that you told her you would be there when you got of bed..so i just told her to let you know i was there...i had to get to work couldnt stay too long to sabes


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

hey AZ side got the new Young Hog videos and still have some Roll'n videos left. the guy that runs the velocity tour told us it was canceled, but i don't know how to get a hold of him.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 31 2005, 11:13 AM~3726570
> *hey AZ side got the new Young Hog videos and still have some Roll'n videos left. the guy that runs the velocity tour told us it was canceled, but i don't know how to get a hold of him.
> *



HOW MUCH FOR HOGGS VIDEO?????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NEED MORE SHOWS OUT HERE


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 31 2005, 10:14 AM~3726574
> *HOW MUCH FOR HOGGS VIDEO?????
> *




$20.00


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 31 2005, 07:08 AM~3725736
> *ya could cut it, but its also a collectible, we just decided that we would rather not...someone out there was a t-type....i think he wants 4gs for the honda and 2 or 2500 for the t-type.  t-type needs work, but its a good resto project, they easily sell for 10gs.  the honda is fully gutted...more like a drag car, but street legal too.
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN TAKE A LOOK AT THAT T-TYPE I HAVE A POWERPLANT JUST FOR THAT,DOES IT HAVE T-TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

ONLY WAY I WOULD NOT CUT IT IS IF IT WAS A GRAND NATIONAL :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

no t-tops. he also has it listed in the for sale forum. civic is there too. i will email you the forum topic


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed out


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

hey trouble still waitin on my rollin video :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"for sale or trade....95 civic 84 buick regal t-type" picts are there


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Aug 31 2005, 11:38 AM~3726717
> *hey trouble still waitin on my rollin video :biggrin:
> *



You have to buy it from HOPPERS or STREET LIFE....$20.00


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed out,hitting bumper


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 31 2005, 03:02 PM~3727842
> *You have to buy it from HOPPERS or STREET LIFE....$20.00
> *


SHIT SEND ME ONE N CHARGE YOURE UNCLE HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 31 2005, 10:10 AM~3726548
> *hey trouble...i was at the wash last weekend...i didnt see you or anyone else from LIL so I asked the mujer in charge if they were ok..she said that yeah they were doing good...
> 
> she said that you told her you would be there when you got of bed..so i just told her to let you know i was there...i had to get to work couldnt stay too long to sabes
> *


Hey I am sorry I forgot to tell you Thank You for coming out and asking if we needed any help... :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WHATZ UP AZ...VEGAS COMING UP PRETTY QUICK...HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF AZ FAMILY OUT THERE REPRESENTING FOR THE STATE... :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

I'LL BE THEIR U NO IT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 03:10 PM~3727888
> *blazed out,hitting bumper
> *


CANT TELL :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

U WILL SEE ,HITTING HARD THEN YOURS


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 31 2005, 02:59 PM~3728567
> *CANT TELL :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 02:37 PM~3728434
> *WHATZ UP AZ...VEGAS COMING UP PRETTY QUICK...HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF AZ FAMILY OUT THERE REPRESENTING FOR THE STATE... :thumbsup:
> *


the cutty will be there mirrored out :worship:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

GIVE 2 WEEKS YOU WILL ALL SEE,AND IT CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 05:03 PM~3728591
> *   GIVE 2 WEEKS YOU WILL ALL SEE,AND IT CLEAN AS FUCK
> *



see what hittin back bumper or mirrors?????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AZ, what happend to SPYCAM???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2005, 05:11 PM~3728643
> *AZ, what happend to SPYCAM???
> *


 I SHOT THAT MOTHA FUKR


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 31 2005, 05:17 PM~3728670
> *:roflmao:
> *


hey havent heard that name in a while huh!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 31 2005, 03:13 PM~3728651
> *I SHOT THAT MOTHA FUKR
> *



LOL serio? LOL , so no volume 2 huh


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 04:00 PM~3728578
> *U WILL SEE ,HITTING HARD THEN YOURS
> *


 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nope probably not

Rolln DVD's takin AZ to the spot now!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 31 2005, 03:20 PM~3728687
> *nope probably not
> 
> Rolln DVD's takin AZ to the spot now!
> *



I KNOW I LIKE EM, WE BE COLABO WHEN I GO THERE, BUT I THOUGHT SPYCAM WAS PUTTIN AZ ON THE MAP LOL


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's what he said, but he didn't. :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Nick could you bring some copies of Streetstars with you? I wanna check em out.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 31 2005, 03:32 PM~3728753
> *Hey Nick could you bring some copies of Streetstars with you? I wanna check em out.
> *



ya imma be there soon, and ill hit you up, im gonna call STREET LIFE HYDROS right now and ill send TOD some dvds ill let you know when he has em for sale...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

spycam disapeared from the az map...havent seen that fool in a while...
BTW,HEY TROUBLE DIDNT YOU HOP AGAINST THAT PURPLE CUTLASS B4...IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY I THINK YOU BEAT THAT CAR...I THINK MANDO WAS HITTING THAT CUTLASS RIGHT???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

spycam's been working on his race car. the one that's supposed to go sideways all day, but that was like months ago. Traded his lolo shoes for some fast n furious shit.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 03:37 PM~3728776
> *spycam disapeared from the az map...havent seen that fool in a while...
> BTW,HEY TROUBLE DIDNT YOU HOP AGAINST THAT PURPLE CUTLASS B4...IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY I THINK YOU BEAT THAT CAR...I THINK MANDO WAS HITTING THAT CUTLASS RIGHT???
> *



damn M.I.A. huh Ray are you in the glendale chapter?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 31 2005, 03:39 PM~3728785
> *spycam's been working on his race car. the one that's supposed to go sideways all day, but that was like months ago. Traded his lolo shoes for some fast n furious shit.
> *



FUCK THAT, theres too much lowriding going on out there to give up, i cant wait to get there!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SOMEONE PM ME DAMIEN'S PHONE # HIS NEXTEL CHIRP DONT WORK NO MORE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2005, 04:35 PM~3728764
> *ya imma be there soon, and ill hit you up, im gonna call STREET LIFE HYDROS right now and ill send TOD some dvds ill let you know when he has em for sale...
> *


 :0 GOOD I BEEN WANTING TO GET THAT NEW DVD.....HEY DID YOU CAPTURE TODDS WORKER FALLING OFF JOE'S 67" IMPALA WHILE THREE WHEELING IN VEGAS?? :roflmao: I HEARD ABOUT THAT...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Aug 31 2005, 03:10 PM~3728635
> *see what hittin back bumper or mirrors?????
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2005, 04:39 PM~3728787
> *damn M.I.A. huh Ray are you in the glendale chapter?
> *


YES SIR!!BIG M IV LIFE.....(VICE PRESIDENT  )


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2005, 04:43 PM~3728805
> *SOMEONE PM ME DAMIEN'S PHONE # HIS NEXTEL CHIRP DONT WORK NO MORE
> *


PM HIS ASS;HE'S ON LIL EVERY DAY...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

he did't beat me,when mys done,i'll line up 2 him,put the crown up,i know i'll beat him


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 05:18 PM~3729057
> *he did't beat me,when mys done,i'll line up 2 him,put the crown up,i know i'll beat him
> *


NAH! FOOL KEEP IT REAL...WHEN I SAW THE HOP BY THAT LITTLE PARK(STARLIGHT?) BY 75TH AVE......IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY HE DID GET YOU ON THAT ONE...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i got the tape,i will do it again,put some money on it,i was on bumper,he wasn't


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

damn its getting hot in az


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 04:10 PM~3728984
> *:0 GOOD I BEEN WANTING TO GET THAT NEW DVD.....HEY DID YOU CAPTURE TODDS WORKER FALLING OFF JOE'S 67" IMPALA WHILE THREE WHEELING IN VEGAS?? :roflmao: I HEARD ABOUT THAT...
> *



aaaaaaaaaahahahahahahah that shit was hella funny


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 04:12 PM~3729014
> *YES SIR!!BIG M IV LIFE.....(VICE PRESIDENT  )
> *



what ever happen too, CHUBBS?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2005, 05:29 PM~3729148
> *what ever happen too, CHUBBS?
> *


THAT FOOL MOVED TO A DIFFERENT STATE...CHUBBSDADDY;COOL DUDE...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 05:37 PM~3728776
> *spycam disapeared from the az map...havent seen that fool in a while...
> BTW,HEY TROUBLE DIDNT YOU HOP AGAINST THAT PURPLE CUTLASS B4...IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY I THINK YOU BEAT THAT CAR...I THINK MANDO WAS HITTING THAT CUTLASS RIGHT???
> *



haha thats what i thought but didnt want to bring up old shit 
if i remember he ad a v6 8 batteries maybe a piston but that i dont memeber 
my car v8 6 batteries


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 06:18 PM~3729057
> *he did't beat me,when mys done,i'll line up 2 him,put the crown up,i know i'll beat him
> *


didnt you circus it out (extended the rear)?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

u have 10 batts,i pull up 2 you,i'm going to be :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

no,i'm lower back down just 4 you,haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 05:24 PM~3729104
> *i got the tape,i will do it again,put some money  on it,i was on bumper,he wasn't
> *


What cars are we talkin about??? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 06:35 PM~3729214
> *u have 10 batts,i pull up 2 you,i'm going to be :biggrin:
> *


haha i only added 2 more a total of 8 and u pullin up i already knew that 
words get around quiker then we can type well atleast me


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 06:37 PM~3729224
> *no,i'm lower back down just 4 you,haaaaaaaaaa
> *


oh! and take out that weight


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ok im otta here i dont like being on this when im at home peace


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

SO DOES THIS MEAN A HOUSE CALL SOMEWHERE??? :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

and when we hopped i had a v8 to no piston pump.and served a piece of shit cutty right before you pulled up,and after we hopped i hopped against that black gas hopping blazer the white boys had,


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 05:37 PM~3729224
> *no,i'm lower back down just 4 you,haaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :0 DAMMN!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

trust me theres no weight, ill pop the trunk just for you and you don't wanny talk about weight lol
:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2005, 05:46 PM~3729327
> *trust me theres no weight, ill pop the trunk just for you and you don't wanny talk about weight lol
> :biggrin:
> *


your car still single?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

ya,it is single pump 8 batts


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

cool cant wait to see it...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 05:00 PM~3729503
> *cool cant wait to see it...
> *



MAKE SURE ROLLIN' DVD IS THERE TO GET THE ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ WHAT UP SPOON DOGGIE, BEEN REAL BUSY LATELY IN LAB WORKIN, I NEED TO GET THIS RAG OUT OF MY GARAGE AND GONE SOMEONE HELP, EVRYBODY COMMENTS ON HOW CLEAN A RIDE IT IS THIS CAR DRIVES, IT'S GRACED THE PAGES OF LRM, CRUISED FREEWAYS IN L.A. AND LAS VEGAS SEATTLE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 1 2005, 05:51 AM~3732308
> *WHATS UP AZ WHAT UP SPOON DOGGIE, BEEN REAL BUSY LATELY IN LAB WORKIN, I NEED TO GET THIS RAG OUT OF MY GARAGE AND GONE SOMEONE HELP, EVRYBODY COMMENTS ON HOW CLEAN A RIDE IT IS THIS CAR DRIVES, IT'S GRACED THE PAGES OF LRM, CRUISED FREEWAYS IN L.A. AND LAS VEGAS SEATTLE
> *


So then whats the problem? :uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 1 2005, 09:12 AM~3732567
> *So then whats the problem? :uh:
> *



prolly the $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

BEWARE OF MEXICAN WOMEN :thumbsup: 


Confession to a Mexican wife


Jose was dying. His wife, Cuca was maintaining a vigil by his side.
She held his hand in the weak light, tears running down her face. Her
praying woke Jose from his slumber. He looked up, pale lips moving
slightly.
"Cuca mi amor", Jose whispered in a tired voice.
"Jose mi amor", she said, "rest, don't talk".
He was insistent.
"Cuca", he said in a tired voice, "I have something that I must
confess".
"There's nothing to confess", replied the weeping Cuca, "everything is
all right, go to sleep now".
"NO, NO, I must die in peace, Cuca, I ....... slept with your sister,
your best friend, your comadre, your cousin and your mother."
"Yes, I know mi amor", whispered Cuca, ... "now let the poison work,
hijo de tu pinche madre !!!!!!"

Moral of this story: Don't mess with Mexican women !!!! Ever !!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2005, 09:32 AM~3733143
> *BEWARE OF MEXICAN WOMEN  :thumbsup:
> Confession to a Mexican wife
> Jose was dying. His wife, Cuca was maintaining a vigil by his side.
> ...


This is not comedy central................. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 1 2005, 11:37 AM~3733544
> *This is not comedy central................. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT YOU WROTE BACK HUH! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PEACE OUT.........................SUCKAS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 1 2005, 04:29 PM~3735557
> *PEACE OUT.........................SUCKAS
> *


SEE YOU LATERZZZZZZZZ


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ttt for fri morn!!

AHHHHHHH...its FRIDAY....and im on my way to Rocky Point


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 2 2005, 09:44 AM~3739260
> *ttt for fri morn!!
> 
> AHHHHHHH...its FRIDAY....and im on my way to Rocky Point
> *



what an ass..........lol

hey on your way down the 10 stop and pick me up


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 2 2005, 08:51 AM~3739306
> *what an ass..........lol
> 
> hey on your way down the 10 stop and pick me up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

only if we can strap ya too the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 2 2005, 08:58 AM~3739345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> only if we can strap ya too the roof :thumbsup:
> *


HEY ADAM!!!
dont log off bro...im loading some pics for you right now ok....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 2 2005, 09:02 AM~3739376
> *HEY ADAM!!!
> dont log off bro...im loading some pics for you right now ok....
> *


i'll be here all day...i dont feel like workin...we leave sat morn


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Here are some pics from last weekend's cruise to Sonic!

The Homies from High Rollerz...very supportive brothers...kinda quiet but very cool!*_



















_*Adam and his wonderful wife..really good people...very helpful and kind hearted...it has been my pleasure getting to know them...*_














































_*The homie Fred..man im sorry bro!*_










_*The kids!!!!!!*_










_*My SON!!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*One more i forgot to post...*_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO ARE YOU GUYS DOING ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND?
HERE IN TOWN???????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i can tell you whats going on on the beach :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 2 2005, 11:46 AM~3740080
> *i can tell you whats going on on the beach  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA REAL CUTE

FUK IT ILL PROLLY BE AT PLEASANT INDA COVE CHILLIN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey jonny and fred, is it still on for next weekend and the long cruise up to bell for BBQ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 2 2005, 04:51 PM~3740123
> *hey jonny and fred, is it still on for next weekend and the long cruise up to bell for BBQ?
> *


as long as everybody wants to.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 2 2005, 10:49 AM~3740109
> *HAHA REAL CUTE
> 
> FUK IT ILL PROLLY BE AT PLEASANT INDA COVE CHILLIN
> *


sorry bro...that was very inconsiderate


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 2 2005, 10:53 AM~3740130
> *as long as everybody wants to.
> *


MAN you can count me in....i've been thinkin bout it since you said it. im in


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Im very down for that one!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 2 2005, 11:59 AM~3740183
> *sorry bro...that was very inconsiderate
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 2 2005, 09:40 AM~3739681
> *Here are some pics from last weekend's cruise to Sonic!
> 
> The Homies from High Rollerz...very supportive brothers...kinda quiet but very cool!
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad: camera phone pics...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MAN!.....its toooo bad that no one else showed up last saturday night. even with only 4 cars, it was still tight ass hell


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm broke, gas is too dam expensive this weekend!!!!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 2 2005, 09:12 PM~3743483
> *I'm broke, gas is too dam expensive this weekend!!!!
> *



hell ya .... $68 to fill the lil hummer .......


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

damm gas :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Trouble I got that candlestick if you still need it, let me know.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 31 2005, 06:10 PM~3728984
> *:0 GOOD I BEEN WANTING TO GET THAT NEW DVD.....HEY DID YOU CAPTURE TODDS WORKER FALLING OFF JOE'S 67" IMPALA WHILE THREE WHEELING IN VEGAS?? :roflmao: I HEARD ABOUT THAT...
> *


HEY WEY THATS WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT!! :biggrin: I WAS IN THE BACK SEAT


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup big az how yall doing hahahaha

it your homie big chhubs daddy


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 6 2005, 01:19 AM~3760675
> *sup big az how yall doing hahahaha
> 
> it your homie big chhubs daddy
> *


hey primo...como estas! man i miss you bro....come home quick!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SUP AZ SIDE FRESH BACK FROM VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

primo wassssuuuuuppppp miss all you guys call me 254-624-2162that5s my celly


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*THERE WOMEN HAVE THEM ON LOCK DOWN*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT EXPLAINS IT


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2005, 03:55 PM~3763846
> *THERE WOMEN HAVE THEM ON LOCK DOWN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

How long does it take to get from Phoenix to Vegas?
......and who's going to the super show?


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 6 2005, 09:24 PM~3765455
> *How long does it take to get from Phoenix to Vegas?
> ......and who's going to the super show?
> *


it will take 4 hour in a reg car butin a lolo about five!!!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 6 2005, 05:02 PM~3764225
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  THAT EXPLAINS IT
> *



WHOA..... GOT THE WAGON IN THA MIX HEH????



DONT HURT EM .....!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Good morning AZ!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOW IS EVERYONE DOING TODAY??? CAR CLUBS THIS IS YOUR TIME TO GO OUT AND SHOW THESE FOOLS AND PROVE THEM WRONG....THEY SAY THAT LOWRIDERS ARE GANG MEMBERS AND DRUG DEALERS :thumbsdown: :nono: RAISE SOME MONEY FOR THE KATRINA SITUATION AND REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST....WELL HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin: *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ARENT WE?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OH FORGOT ABOUT YOU MY BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MAN...let me tell yall...vacationing in rocky point is TUFF WORK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HAVE ANY FUN OUT THERE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 6 2005, 10:11 AM~3762130
> *primo wassssuuuuuppppp  miss all you guys  call me 254-624-2162that5s my celly
> *



everybody prank call CHUBBS :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S UP FPR THIS WEEKEND? WE SHOULD GET SOMETHING GOING MAYBE EVWEN SOME TYPE OF HOP :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

we are actually taking a cruise out to one of Fred's (soutcentralblue) club member's bbq restaraunt!!! man i cant wait!!

hey Fred we are still on for that right?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 11:25 AM~3769379
> *we are actually taking a cruise out to one of Fred's (soutcentralblue) club member's bbq restaraunt!!! man i cant wait!!
> 
> hey Fred we are still on for that right?
> *


AWWW MANNNN HOW COME I DIDN'T GET IVITED YOU KNOW BLACK PEOPLE LOVE SOME BBQ WHAT'S UP 73 RIVIERA :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

whats up rogue...

man its supposed to be some kansas city style bbq thats falling off the bone...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 11:31 AM~3769408
> *whats up rogue...
> 
> man its supposed to be some kansas city style bbq thats falling off the bone...
> *


DAMN NOW YOU GOT MY MOUTH WATERING MANNN HOW MUCH FOR A RIB :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

you gonna roll?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

YOU KNOW THIS MANNNN


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody selling or know anybody selling a car trailer for a reasonable price. Thanks.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME TO MEET UP WITH EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 10:31 AM~3769408
> *whats up rogue...
> 
> man its supposed to be some kansas city style bbq thats falling off the bone...
> *



ILL BE THERE!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't know if anybody is interested in this. They where asking car clubs to particpate in their annual parade if anybody is interested. We were told that several clubs had backed out on them. They wanted people ot be there on Sat. by 9 am


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2005, 12:14 PM~3769703
> *ILL BE THERE!
> *


GONNA BRING SOME OF THOSE DVD'S WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 12:32 PM~3769415
> *DAMN NOW YOU GOT MY MOUTH WATERING MANNN HOW MUCH FOR A RIB  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



NO,NO just 1 RIB

HOW MUCH FOR A SODA........AHHH MAN FUK THE CUP PORE IT 
IN MY HAND FO 10 CENT


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 7 2005, 12:48 PM~3770003
> *NO,NO just 1 RIB
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR A SODA........AHHH MAN FUK THE CUP PORE IT
> ...


GOT CHANGE FOR A HUNDRED :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 11:24 AM~3769803
> *GONNA BRING SOME OF THOSE DVD'S WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *



YA :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2005, 01:59 PM~3770068
> *YA :biggrin:
> *


YOU REALLY COMING DOWN?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 7 2005, 12:00 PM~3770072
> *YOU REALLY COMING DOWN?
> *



I WISH BRO  I WOULDA CALLED YOU, HOPEFULLY SOON :biggrin: 
WHO HAS THE NUMBER TO STREET LIFE HYDROS, AND DOES SWING STILL WORK THERE, AND IS TOD THERE EVERYDAY?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

any one selling some pumps


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 7 2005, 12:05 PM~3770091
> *any one selling some pumps
> *



street life hydros, phoenix, az


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 05:25 PM~3769379
> *we are actually taking a cruise out to one of Fred's (soutcentralblue) club member's bbq restaraunt!!! man i cant wait!!
> 
> hey Fred we are still on for that right?
> *


yup, still on for sat. just gotta figure out where to meet at and what time


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 10:47 AM~3769201
> *HAVE ANY FUN OUT THERE
> *


that depends if drinking like a fish and smokin like a chimney is considered fun..it was a little hot...

ive been cravin bbq ever since fred said something about going....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 7 2005, 01:25 PM~3770247
> *that depends if drinking like a fish and smokin like a chimney is considered fun..it was a little hot...
> 
> ive been cravin bbq ever since fred said something about going....
> *


I FEEL YA ON THAT ONE NOW I CAN'T WAIT TIL SATURDAY JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME,HEY 357 YOU BEEN TO BIG CITY B.BQ YET ? IF NOT MAN THEY OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*ok lets meet at park central mall
central and north of thomas at 6:30!!!

we'll see who shows up this time....*_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

cool


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE FA SHO :thumbsup: ONLY REASON I DIDN'T MAKE IT LAST TIME IS I WAS WORKING ALL NIGHT AND MORNING ON TWO CARS BUT I LEARNED MY LESSON :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 01:31 PM~3770294
> *I FEEL YA ON THAT ONE NOW I CAN'T WAIT TIL SATURDAY JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME,HEY 357 YOU BEEN TO BIG CITY B.BQ YET ? IF NOT MAN THEY OFF THE HOOK  :thumbsup:
> *


NAW, where they at?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 01:41 PM~3770350
> *ok lets meet at park central mall
> central and north of thomas at 6:30!!!
> 
> ...



how long do you think it will take to cruise all the way up to bell doing 25 mph?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 7 2005, 01:57 PM~3770445
> *how long do you think it will take to cruise all the way up to bell doing 25 mph?
> *


for real huh....hey adam pm bro


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

THEY IN MESA BUT MAN IS IT WORTH THE RIDE IT'S ACROSS THE STREET FROM FEISTA MALL BY THAT RED LOBSTER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 02:18 PM~3770561
> *THEY IN MESA BUT MAN IS IT WORTH THE RIDE IT'S ACROSS THE STREET FROM FEISTA MALL BY THAT RED LOBSTER
> *


bro, i grew up in mesa, fiesta mall was like a second home growin up...not far at all...i gonna check it out


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

*GET TO WORK BUBBZ*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BUSTED!!!! DAMMIT MAN... 
WHAT IS BY THE RED LOBSTER?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

hey YOUNG ROGUE that wagon looks good on you avatar 
post some pics of it


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 7 2005, 03:05 PM~3770915
> *BUSTED!!!! DAMMIT MAN...
> WHAT IS BY THE RED LOBSTER?
> *


THIS BBQ RESTURANT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OK ROUGE WHATS THE HAPPS ON THE WAGON...IS THAT ONE OF THE CARS YOU WERE WORKING ON 2 WEEKENDS AGO


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 7 2005, 03:36 PM~3771125
> *hey YOUNG ROGUE that wagon looks good on you avatar
> post some pics of it
> *


sup with you trouble, yae i just got her up and goin i still have to put my 14 inch strokes in the back as soon as i get my driveline but it gets up a little thanks though :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 7 2005, 04:14 PM~3771292
> *OK ROUGE WHATS THE HAPPS ON THE WAGON...IS THAT ONE OF THE CARS YOU WERE WORKING ON 2 WEEKENDS AGO
> *


 :thumbsup: wanted to take it out for the get together at sonics but that car kicked my :buttkick: but it was worth it so far everone loves it cause it's different.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 05:22 PM~3771337
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: wanted to take it out for the get together at sonics but that car kicked my  :buttkick: but it was worth it so far everone loves it cause it's different.
> *


YEAH I LIKE THE WAY THOSE WAGONS 
LOOK LIFTED ECSPECIALLY WITH A TUCK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHO IS DOING YOUR WELDING WORK?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 7 2005, 04:26 PM~3771353
> *YEAH I LIKE THE WAY THOSE WAGONS
> LOOK LIFTED ECSPECIALLY WITH A TUCK
> *


i only have 10's in the back right now but i want that biot to do like ludacris say stand up :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 7 2005, 04:27 PM~3771354
> *WHO IS DOING YOUR WELDING WORK?
> *


i do my own stuff playa, been welding for years i did my cutty too ever since i gotta plasma cutter it just keeps callin me :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 04:30 PM~3771368
> *i do my own stuff playa, been welding for years i did my cutty too
> *


boy!!!!!! I NEED YOUR HELP IMMEDIATELY.....GOTTA GET MY BURBAN DONE


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

he does good work. the linc was the other car :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 7 2005, 04:33 PM~3771399
> *boy!!!!!!  I NEED YOUR HELP IMMEDIATELY.....GOTTA GET MY BURBAN DONE
> *


what all you need done to it frame or rack


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

who does the best hydro shit in az


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hopper's


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

my opinion


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

koo homie


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 7 2005, 05:21 PM~3771796
> *koo homie
> *


BRING IT TO ME I'LL HOOK YOU UP BRO CALI STYLE :worship:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 7 2005, 11:14 PM~3771736
> *who does the best hydro shit in az
> *


depends on what type of hydro stuff you want.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 WHOS CAR IS THIS :biggrin: LOOK AT THAT DAMN EXTENSION WOOOOO DADDY


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

could of at least cleaned my white walls for me.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 05:46 PM~3771979
> *BRING IT TO ME I'LL HOOK YOU UP BRO CALI STYLE :worship:
> *


Rouge's Hydraulics Grand opening


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dammit, I'm trying to get saturday's off so I can come hang out with you guys again......


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 7 2005, 06:07 PM~3772171
> *could of at least cleaned my white walls for me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN YOU SOULD BE ON COMIC VIEW :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

who is all going to vegas for the supershow


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I KNOW A FEW OF US ARE GOING OUT THERE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 7 2005, 05:01 PM~3771619
> *what all you need done to it frame or rack
> *


I NEED IT ALL!!!!!!!!! AND SINCE YOU GOTTA A PLASMA CUTTER, SHIT...GAME OVER.....THE ONLY THING THAT WOULD BE NICE IS IF YOU COULD DO SOME OF THE WELDING AT MY HOUSE...THE BURBAN DOESNT RUN RIGHT NOW... GOT 220 IN THE GARAGE ALONG WITH AIR CONDITIONING
:thumbsup: ALL WE MAY NEED IS A 220 EXTENSION CORD.

ROUGE HYDRAULICS........COMING SOON!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

everybody know street life the place to go


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SAYS WHO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 8 2005, 10:18 AM~3776194
> *everybody know street life the place to go
> *



GIVE ME PHONE #


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 8 2005, 11:10 AM~3776162
> *I NEED IT ALL!!!!!!!!!  AND SINCE YOU GOTTA A PLASMA CUTTER, SHIT...GAME OVER.....THE ONLY THING THAT WOULD BE NICE IS IF YOU COULD DO SOME OF THE WELDING AT MY HOUSE...THE BURBAN DOESNT RUN RIGHT NOW... GOT 220 IN THE GARAGE ALONG WITH AIR CONDITIONING
> :thumbsup:  ALL WE MAY NEED IS A 220 EXTENSION CORD.
> 
> ...


DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE CORD CAUSE I HAVE THAT COVERED LONG AS YOU HAVE THE HOOK UP WE CAN DO IT ALL AT YOUR HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 8 2005, 01:42 PM~3776612
> *GIVE ME PHONE #
> *



STREET LIFE # 623-931-9828


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 8 2005, 11:18 AM~3776194
> *everybody know street life the place to go
> *


what up cdiddy....are going to drop the "c" too... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THERES SUPPOSE TO BE A NEW SHOP OPENING SOON CALLED
[attachmentid=270238]
H..Y..D..R..A..U..L..I..C..S



WELL THATS WHAT I HEARD


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 8 2005, 11:46 AM~3776627
> *STREET LIFE # 623-931-9828
> *



GRACIAS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 8 2005, 12:51 PM~3776661
> *THERES SUPPOSE TO BE A NEW SHOP OPENING SOON CALLED
> [attachmentid=270238]
> H..Y..D..R..A..U..L..I..C..S
> ...


I heard that too... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

a FOR REAL shop with that name?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

were is street life located


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 8 2005, 04:13 PM~3777721
> *were is street life located
> *


AROUND 53RD AVE AND CAMELBACK
THE NORTH SIDE OF THE ROAD


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ROOSTER'S TOWING....also coming out...
[attachmentid=270606]
:roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHY YOU BULL SHITTING HERE IS A NEW BEER FOR YOU ALL*



[attachmentid=270670] 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 8 2005, 02:41 PM~3776608
> *SAYS WHO
> *


says me and everyother person in az doing some feet


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

rooster towed the cuttdogg last week,just waiting 2 get back  from mando


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Okay everybody tommorrow night (sat) 6:00-6:30 meet up at central and thomas for the cruise up to my boy's BBQ restaurant. DISCOUNTS for the riders. Let's hear whos gonna show up this time. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 9 2005, 04:12 AM~3781588
> *Okay everybody tommorrow night (sat) 6:00-6:30 meet up at central and thomas for the cruise up to my boy's BBQ restaurant. DISCOUNTS for the riders. Let's hear whos gonna show up this time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we're in!......by the way...what are you doin up at 4:12 in the morn


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 8 2005, 08:23 PM~3779938
> *says me and everyother person in az doing some feet
> *


I LIKE HOPPERS AND BRA THEY ARE DOIN SOME FEET


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2005, 08:51 PM~3779663
> *WHY YOU BULL SHITTING HERE IS A NEW BEER FOR YOU ALL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



EEWW I CANT EVEN THINK OF BEER RIGHT NOW 
MY HEAD IS POUNDIN :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 9 2005, 09:31 AM~3782178
> *I LIKE HOPPERS AND BRA THEY ARE DOIN SOME FEET
> *


IN THAT CASE 

LOCOS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 9 2005, 09:26 AM~3782154
> *we're in!......by the way...what are you doin up at 4:12 in the morn
> *



TWEEK TWEEK.....J/P


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 9 2005, 08:32 AM~3782184
> *EEWW I CANT EVEN THINK OF BEER RIGHT NOW
> MY HEAD IS POUNDIN  :twak:
> *


MAN I TOLD YOU ABOUT GOING OUT WITH OUT YOUR LADY'S PERMISSION....SHE HAD THAT FRYING PAN WAITING FOR YOU HUH?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 9 2005, 02:26 PM~3782154
> *we're in!......by the way...what are you doin up at 4:12 in the morn
> *


same thing I do everyday at four in the morning, wishing I could sleep :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: INSOMNIA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 9 2005, 02:35 PM~3782200
> *TWEEK TWEEK.....J/P
> *


:angry: :nono: :buttkick: :machinegun: and anyways i'm to fat to be a tweeker :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 9 2005, 10:41 AM~3782591
> *:angry:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :machinegun:
> *



HA HA BOUT TIME YOU SEEN THAT................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 8 2005, 09:28 PM~3779967
> *rooster  towed the cuttdogg last week,just waiting 2 get back  from mando
> *


I SHOULD BE READY BY SUNDAY :biggrin: [attachmentid=271171]


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

damn thats shit is nice


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 9 2005, 04:03 PM~3782742
> *I SHOULD BE READY BY SUNDAY :biggrin: [attachmentid=271171]
> *


whats happening sunday?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAYBE A HOP I'LL INFORM YOU GUYS AS SOON 
AS I GET THE FOSHO INFO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 9 2005, 11:11 AM~3782791
> *damn thats shit is nice
> *


DONT LOOK AS GOOD IN PERSON THOUGH


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

trouble what did it hit in that pic?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2005, 11:22 AM~3782874
> *trouble what did it hit in that pic?
> *


BOUT 44"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 9 2005, 09:23 AM~3782884
> *BOUT 44"
> *


tight


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thats my kinda car, street car on the bumper :0


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

WE GONNA MAKE A TOUR FOR DIFFERENT PLACES TO CRUISE WE IN DEBATE ON WA OR AZ WICH WOULD BE MORE WORTH OUR WHILE WE ARE COMMING FROM DETROIT WE ALREADY BEEN DOWN SOUTH KY FLA OHIO TENNESSEE NOW WE DOIN THE WEST AND LA


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

WHAT CAR CLUBS WA AND AZ ALSO THERE IS AN 85 CAPRICE THAT WAS IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THAT WAS ENGRAVED ALLOVER THE WHOLE CAR IT BELONGED TO KLIQUE C.C. ANYBODY KNOW WHO DID THE ENGRAVING.   uffin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Sep 9 2005, 04:34 PM~3782928
> *WE GONNA MAKE A TOUR FOR DIFFERENT PLACES TO CRUISE WE IN DEBATE  ON WA OR AZ WICH WOULD BE MORE WORTH OUR WHILE  WE ARE COMMING FROM DETROIT WE ALREADY BEEN DOWN SOUTH KY FLA OHIO TENNESSEE NOW WE DOIN THE WEST AND LA
> *


WASHINGTON


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 9 2005, 10:39 AM~3782952
> *WASHINGTON
> *


sellout!!! 

j/p


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 9 2005, 04:40 PM~3782957
> *sellout!!!
> 
> j/p
> *


what to washington because I moved here or to here because I recommended where i'm from? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ummmmm.......i dunno...
i just work here...i no espeekee no engwish


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 9 2005, 10:44 AM~3782973
> *what to washington because I moved here or to here because I recommended where i'm from? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BOTH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 9 2005, 04:12 AM~3781588
> *Okay everybody tommorrow night (sat) 6:00-6:30 meet up at central and thomas for the cruise up to my boy's BBQ restaurant. DISCOUNTS for the riders. Let's hear whos gonna show up this time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN I'M THERE JUST HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DO TONIGHT BUT I WILL BE THERE BY 6:30 THE LATEST :banghead: B.BQ,B.BQ


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 9 2005, 11:32 AM~3783232
> *MAN I'M THERE JUST HAVE A FEW THINGS TO DO TONIGHT BUT I WILL BE THERE BY 6:30 THE LATEST :banghead: B.BQ,B.BQ
> *


it tomorrow bro


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 9 2005, 11:37 AM~3783272
> *it tomorrow bro
> *


YUP :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damnit... You fools are making me hungry with all this BBQ talk...

:tongue:  :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2005, 12:26 PM~3783543
> *Damnit... You fools are making me hungry with all this BBQ talk...
> 
> :tongue:    :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT.....im dyin over here.

hey i heard it might rain saturday...how do yall feel about that?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 9 2005, 01:33 PM~3783580
> *NO SHIT.....im dyin over here.
> 
> hey i heard it might rain saturday...how do yall feel about that?
> *


I feel like I don't want it to rain cause te humidity makes the weather worse!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

if its raining, are we still cruising or waiting for another weekend? 

if i dont get bbq soon, there is gonna be a problem


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

hey i heard it might rain saturday...how do yall feel about that?
[/quote]

FUK I HOPE NOT I'LL BE OUT AT THE LAKE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 9 2005, 11:02 AM~3783062
> *ummmmm.......i dunno...
> i just work here...i no espeekee no engwish
> *


 now thats funny


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

its starting to thunder out here on the EASTSIDE.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

now its raining.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I think its supposed to clear up by tomorrow. Just rainy today.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Fred for setting us up at his homies BBQ place. For those of you that missed it, you missed out. Other than the food, it was nice cruisin with everyone and we will have to do it again. 

Johnny, we tried calling you but no answer. Hope everythings OK

See everyone next weekend.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 11 2005, 08:49 AM~3791581
> *Just wanted to thank Fred for setting us up at his homies BBQ place.  For those of you that missed it, you missed out.  Other than the food, it was nice cruisin with everyone and we will have to do it again.
> 
> Johnny, we tried calling you but no answer.  Hope everythings OK
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## suavecitoone (Mar 9, 2005)

q-vo a.z side just want to let all u know that here on tucson theres a couple of shows going down on sept. 25th old memories are having there anual pic nic theres going to be act. 4 everyone its all goin down at reid park[randolph park for the double double o.gs.] from 11 to 6pm so come n support,on oct. 2nd destrucktive is going to be having a car show will post up time n where. when we get the 411 on it also casa grande is having a show on oct. 22nd at 1160 e. jimmie kerr bld. more inf. call 1520 836- 4833 move in time is from 9-10 starts at 1pm. hope to see some of u there.


----------



## suavecitoone (Mar 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=273703][attachmentid=273703]flyer


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody selling a lifted car??? Let me know what you got. CASH on hand.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WANNA THANK FRED FOR THE INVITE,THAT B.BQ WAS OFF THE HOOK AND BOY BIG PLATES.  SORRY I COLN'T KEEP CRUISING BUT THE WIFE AND KIDS WAS TIRED. THANKS OUT TO 357IN602 AND I SPRAYPPG, REAL COOL CATS, :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whooo-hooo...thank god for leftovers, that big ass plate of tips was the bomb. i had bbq at about 11:30 pm after we got home, again sunday morning and the rest sunday night. big ups to fred, THANX FOR NOT COOKIN! 

and thanx to MAKE IT HAPPEN good people to cruize with on the way back to the south side...by the way did anybody see that BIG ASS HOUSE on the top of that mountain all light up. the weather was perfect and is only gonna get better for cruizing

JONNY...got yer mess late saturday night (forgot my phone at home). hope all is well, hopefully we will catch up next weekend!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah, i'll try and get some of these picts from saturday up today....i was the makeshift "johnny". definately wont be as cool, but its something :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey adam...i was running a little late...went to get my bird out and had a flat 13!
i was hoping to catch you to get the address to where we were going...
im glad it worked out...

good job fred!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Going to look at a couple of rides this week. Hopefully I will come up with something and add another low low to the cruise.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody?



> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 12 2005, 09:31 AM~3797506
> *Anybody selling a lifted car??? Let me know what you got. CASH on hand.
> *


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

fixing the linc 2 day, did shite last night, be ready for this week


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DIDN'T YOU GET SOME PICS ADAM :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

uno momento por favor


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

i'm glad everyone liked the food, I had alot of fun that night. so what are we doing this weekend?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hope this works


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

too dark


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

now, im no professional...and i take no responsibility for the outcome of my actions...or pictures....maybe we should TRY to meet up EARLIER for MORE LIGHT! :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT'S STILL COOL FOR AS DARK AS IT WAS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 HAVE NE PICS FROM THE HOP LAST NIGHT?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I WONDER IF ANYONE TOOK ANY. GOTTA GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS TROUBLE ON THAT MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 12 2005, 07:07 PM~3799013
> *NE1 HAVE NE PICS FROM THE HOP LAST NIGHT?
> *


thanks for letting us know about it :thumbsdown: I only live like a block away! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 12 2005, 02:18 PM~3799083
> *thanks for letting us know about it :thumbsdown:
> *


sorry man i didnt have access to the comp. last night when i 
heard about it my bad


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What's the word trouble???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

thats cool I was trying to get to sleep early anyways


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

big props to trouble. you put it down last night. you got the linc. :worship:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 12 2005, 01:07 PM~3799013
> *NE1 HAVE NE PICS FROM THE HOP LAST NIGHT?
> *


I have a pick of young rouge's wagon hopping w/about 5 human motors in the front........(joke) :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 12 2005, 02:21 PM~3799094
> *What's the word trouble???
> *


HOLD UP A SEC.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Kool. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 12 2005, 02:47 PM~3799284
> *HOLD UP A SEC.
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 12 2005, 12:07 PM~3799013
> *NE1 HAVE NE PICS FROM THE HOP LAST NIGHT?
> *


Good job! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Now go to bed and get some rest :uh: :uh: :uh: party animal! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 12 2005, 02:45 PM~3799258
> *big props to trouble. you put it down last night. you got the linc. :worship:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

he didn't hop again s the linc lastnight homie,you got your hopps mixed up,but if he does we can do this  :biggrin have this itill cuttdog comes out ,


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Yo, FRED - BIG PROPS on the BBQ Spot ~ One less meal I had to cook for 357in602 - that shit was good... 
thanks to all the love shown Saturday nite ~ everybodys real chill - hope to C U next week - 
Johnny - we missed you homie!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 12 2005, 03:11 PM~3799886
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Yo, FRED - BIG PROPS on the BBQ Spot ~ One less meal I had to cook for 357in602 - that shit was good...
> thanks to all the love shown Saturday nite ~ everybodys real chill - hope to C U next week -
> ...


yeah i missed you guys also...and i dont have fred's number..so i was really at a loss as to where you guys would be...i actually got told that i should have got going a little earlier and that I wouldnt have been in that situation.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 12 2005, 01:46 PM~3799271
> *I have a pick of young rouge's wagon hopping w/about 5 human motors in the front........(joke) :roflmao:
> *


BIG RAY YOU AINT RIGHT I JUST PUT FIVE TONS IN THE FRONT SO WE HAD SOME HANDS ON HOPPIN GOIN ON :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 12 2005, 02:30 PM~3799621
> * he didn't hop again s the linc lastnight  homie,you got your hopps mixed up,but if he does we can do this   :biggrin have this itill cuttdog comes out ,
> *


YOU GOT YOUR CARS MIXED UP HOMEY MY HOMEY REMIONE FROM MAKE IT HAPPEN C.C LINC ,DON'T THINK WE SEEN YOURS :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GET TO WORK BUBBZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 12 2005, 03:30 PM~3799621
> * he didn't hop again s the linc lastnight  homie,you got your hopps mixed up,but if he does we can do this   :biggrin have this itill cuttdog comes out ,
> *



AFTER U LEFT WE KEPT HOPPING 
COUPLE OF OTHER CARS PULLED UP 
ABOUT THE CUTTY BRING ITIM NOT 
SCARED TO GET SERVED IF IT HAPPENS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 12 2005, 09:11 PM~3799886
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Yo, FRED - BIG PROPS on the BBQ Spot ~ One less meal I had to cook for 357in602 - that shit was good...
> thanks to all the love shown Saturday nite ~ everybodys real chill - hope to C U next week -
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 12 2005, 03:15 PM~3799916
> *yeah i missed you guys also...and i dont have fred's number..so i was really at a loss as to where you guys would be...i actually got told that i should have got going a little earlier and that I wouldnt have been in that situation.....
> *


We _gotta _start gettin' #'s - come 7ish on sat nites, it would prob. come in handy

who told you that you shoulda started earlier?... lemme guess, ADAM ! ~! (he was pretty disappointed you couldnt show : (
MAKE SURE YOU ARE THERE NEXT TIME!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 12 2005, 03:57 PM~3800275
> *We gotta start gettin' #'s - come 7ish on sat nites, it would prob. come in handy
> 
> who told you that you shoulda started earlier?... lemme guess, ADAM ! ~! (he was pretty disappointed you couldnt show : (
> ...


I DIDNT TELL HIM TO GET STARTED EARLIER....ITS NONE OF MY BUIZ WHAT THE MAN DOES ON THE WEEKEND. 

:twak: 

JOHNNY....YA GOT MY # NOW RIGHT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GREAT....JUST ANOTHER PLACE TO ARGUE :thumbsdown:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 12 2005, 03:20 PM~3799949
> *BIG RAY YOU AINT RIGHT I JUST PUT FIVE TONS IN THE FRONT SO WE HAD SOME HANDS ON HOPPIN GOIN ON  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


dont trip just joking...i know yall where breaking them in.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 12 2005, 03:32 PM~3800073
> *AFTER U LEFT WE KEPT HOPPING
> COUPLE OF OTHER CARS PULLED UP
> ABOUT THE CUTTY BRING ITIM NOT
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

haaa you funny,  got a linc 2 hop with this sunday if you want


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 12 2005, 05:10 PM~3800366
> *haaa you funny,   got a linc 2 hop with this sunday if you want
> *



MAN I KEEP HEARING THE SAME SHIT FROM 
EVERYONE WHEN YOUR READY HOPEFULLY I WILL 
BE YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES NO ONES READY AT 
THE SAME TIME SOMEONE ALWAYS HAS AN EXCUSE 
I KNOW MY SHIT WAS DEAD LAST NIGHT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

He said*BRING IT!!!! *


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

NICE HOP LAST NITE MIKE IT WAS COOL GETTING SERVED BY U, IF MY CAR WOULDNT OF BROKE TWICE , BUT ILL BE OUT LATAZ AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

I WANTED THAT LINCOLN 4RM LAST NITE WITH THE WHITE 13S, BUT HE LEFT OH WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

hey blaze bring out the cuttdog homie


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Rogue I saw you and I think 357 at stapley and main intersection hittin switches around 8 tonite.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 12 2005, 03:57 PM~3800275
> *We gotta start gettin' #'s - come 7ish on sat nites, it would prob. come in handy
> 
> who told you that you shoulda started earlier?... lemme guess, ADAM ! ~! (he was pretty disappointed you couldnt show : (
> ...



NO ACTUALLY MY WIFE WAS THE ONE WHO TOLD ME I SHOULD HAVE STARTED EARLIER...hahahahahhaa


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 12 2005, 02:07 PM~3799013
> *NE1 HAVE NE PICS FROM THE HOP LAST NIGHT?
> *


I GOT IT ON VIDEO TAPE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Sep 12 2005, 06:05 PM~3800777
> *NICE HOP LAST NITE MIKE IT WAS COOL GETTING SERVED BY U, IF MY CAR WOULDNT OF BROKE TWICE , BUT ILL BE OUT LATAZ AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


we will have to put them on the stick next 
time thta way we all know how many inches 
our cars are doing


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 12 2005, 08:17 PM~3802195
> *Hey Rogue I saw you and I think 357 at stapley and main intersection hittin switches around 8 tonite.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahaha....yer 75% right. it was me and rouges car, but my buddy james (isprayppg) bought it last night....we were just bringing it to its new home :thumbsup: 

hey rouge....we didnt get but 1/2 mile from your house and MESA PD IMMEDIATELY ran the car....i thought fo sho james was getting pulled over...I WAS LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup mikey? keepin the car clean and washed up??? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 07:33 AM~3803883
> *we will have to put them on the stick next
> time thta way we all know how many inches
> our cars are doing
> *


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 12 2005, 10:56 AM~3798213
> *Going to look at a couple of rides this week.  Hopefully I will come up with something and add another low low to the cruise.
> *


Well, Rogue was nice enough to sell me his wagon(thanks Rogue :thumbsup: ) so you will be seeing me in that from now on. Hopefully we all will meet up again this weekend.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Get to work 357, no time to play


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 13 2005, 02:40 PM~3804329
> *Well, Rogue was nice enough to sell me his wagon(thanks Rogue    :thumbsup: ) so you will be seeing me in that from now on.  Hopefully we all will meet up again this weekend.
> *


thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 12 2005, 08:17 PM~3802195
> *Hey Rogue I saw you and I think 357 at stapley and main intersection hittin switches around 8 tonite.
> *


YEP THAT WAS US NO WAIT A MINUTE THAT WAS 357 AND THE NEW OWNER OF THE WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Yo Rogue - Isprayppg will take good care of your baby... 
....nothing but love for the game and sport of lowridin' --- you know how it is dawg!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

YUP I KNOW, :thumbsup: I LET 357IN602 KNOW THAT I WAS READY FOR THEM A-ARMS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THEY ARE ON THE WAY!!!!!! :thumbsup: FINALLY MOVING FORWARD WITH THE BURBAN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 13 2005, 09:23 AM~3804668
> *Yo Rogue - Isprayppg will take good care of your baby...
> ....nothing but love for the game and sport of lowridin' --- you know how it is dawg!
> *



hey - i forget the smiles


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey james so you got the wagon, Bring it by the shop wensday. I will drive the impala in so you can see it.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 13 2005, 09:28 AM~3804702
> *THEY ARE ON THE WAY!!!!!! :thumbsup:  FINALLY MOVING FORWARD WITH THE BURBAN
> *


DAWG WE CAN GET IT DONE CAUSE I WANNA SEE IT OUT WITH US CRUISIN. ANYTHING I CAN DO TO HELP :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 13 2005, 10:17 AM~3804613
> *YEP THAT WAS US NO WAIT A MINUTE THAT WAS 357 AND THE NEW OWNER OF THE WAGON  :biggrin:
> *


WELL WHOEVER THE OWNER IS 
YOU KNOW WHERE THE MONTE'S AT........... :biggrin:



SAME O'L SHIT GOIN DOWN SUNDAY
HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE MY BATTERIES 
CHARGED THIS TIME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 10:37 AM~3805258
> *WELL WHOEVER THE OWNER IS
> YOU KNOW WHERE THE MONTE'S AT........... :biggrin:
> SAME O'L SHIT GOIN DOWN SUNDAY
> ...




:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 13 2005, 09:32 AM~3804730
> *DAWG WE CAN GET IT DONE CAUSE I WANNA SEE IT OUT WITH US CRUISIN. ANYTHING I CAN DO TO HELP  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE, THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT....EVERYBODY COMING TOGETHER TO GET SHIT DONE!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

unfortunately trouble, the wagon probably wont be hopping a bunch. isprayppg is taking out the 5 tons and putting 3.5 tons in


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 13 2005, 05:20 PM~3805587
> *unfortunately trouble, the wagon probably wont be hopping a bunch.  isprayppg is taking out the 5 tons and putting 3.5 tons in
> *


wuss


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

we will still swing it a little bit


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 10:37 AM~3805258
> *WELL WHOEVER THE OWNER IS
> YOU KNOW WHERE THE MONTE'S AT........... :biggrin:
> SAME O'L SHIT GOIN DOWN SUNDAY
> ...


LETS SEE YOU HAVE EIGHT BATTS AND THE WAG HAS SIX AND YOU WANNA HOP AGAINST IT RIGHT


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 13 2005, 11:20 AM~3805587
> *unfortunately trouble, the wagon probably wont be hopping a bunch.  isprayppg is taking out the 5 tons and putting 3.5 tons in
> *


HEY TELL HIM I WILL SWITCH THEM WHEN HE COMES BY TODAY CAUSE I STILL HAVE THE 3.5 TONS FOR IT


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i had 6 in the linc. what was i supposed to do he called me out in front of everybody.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

he beat me fair & square.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 13 2005, 11:21 AM~3805593
> *wuss
> *


BOY!!!!!!
:twak: 

we will still hop it, thats the whole point, but it wont be the same comp as with the 5 tons....james likes to dance more than hop


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 13 2005, 12:26 PM~3805630
> *LETS SEE YOU HAVE EIGHT BATTS AND THE WAG HAS SIX AND YOU WANNA HOP AGAINST IT RIGHT
> *


ill switch to 6 for that if you want?
before i added 2 batteries i was doin 38"


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 13 2005, 11:29 AM~3805654
> *i had 6 in the linc. what was i supposed to do he called me out in front of everybody.
> *


to me thats like double dog darring somebody. you just gotta do it. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 13 2005, 11:30 AM~3805660
> *he beat me fair & square.
> *


WHHHAAAAAAATTTTT :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 13 2005, 11:27 AM~3805640
> *HEY TELL HIM I WILL SWITCH THEM WHEN HE COMES BY TODAY CAUSE I STILL HAVE THE 3.5 TONS FOR IT
> *


ive already got a set of cut 3.5s that have never been driven on....im taking the 5s for the burban


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm calling trouble out... only me, him and 73 Rivi know what I'm talking about. :biggrin: Trouble, where you at???... lol


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 13 2005, 11:35 AM~3805693
> *I'm calling trouble out... only me, him and 73 Rivi know what I'm talking about.  :biggrin:  Trouble, where you at???... lol
> *


everyone else wants to know what your talking about.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Can't really say anything yet i'm waiting on his response... Ain't that right Mikey?



> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 13 2005, 12:36 PM~3805700
> *everyone else wants to know what your talking about.
> *


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 13 2005, 11:37 AM~3805704
> *Can't really say anything yet i'm waiting on his response... Ain't that right Mikey?
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang I even have to put you on the spot and nobody knows, money talks remember what you said? lol :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 13 2005, 12:39 PM~3805716
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 13 2005, 12:26 PM~3805630
> *LETS SEE YOU HAVE EIGHT BATTS AND THE WAG HAS SIX AND YOU WANNA HOP AGAINST IT RIGHT
> *


LIKE REMI SAID IF YOU GET CALLED OOUT WUTCHA 
GONNA DO?....SHIT ONE TIME I HOPPED AGAINST 
PINKY.....NOW TELL ME WHO DO YOU THINK WON 38" TO 70 SOME
BUT I STILL DID IT


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 11:42 AM~3805742
> *LIKE REMI SAID IF YOU GET CALLED OOUT WUTCHA
> GONNA DO?....SHIT ONE TIME I HOPPED  AGAINST
> PINKY.....NOW TELL ME WHO DO YOU THINK WON 38" TO 70 SOME
> ...


DON'T WORRY TROUBLE IT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

cant we all just get along :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 13 2005, 12:47 PM~3805777
> *cant we all just get along :biggrin:
> *



Just to let everyone know what i say on 
here don't take personal its all a game 
just trying to get some Sunday hopping
going on again............. :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

money, money, money, money...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 11:50 AM~3805795
> *Just to let everyone know what i say on
> here don't take personal its all a game
> just trying to get some Sunday hopping
> ...


TROUBLE IS COOL AS HELL AND HIS MONTE GETS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i know its all good....i was j/p.

rouge, i think you in box is full


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Young Rogue.. ur pm box is full and what did u need?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Rogue, what time did you want me to stop by the shop to swap those springs out.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HEY ROGUE.....

YOU TALK TO SHILIN???

BEEN TRYIN TO GET AHOLD OF HIM ......


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 13 2005, 01:08 PM~3806384
> *HEY ROGUE.....
> 
> YOU TALK TO SHILIN???
> ...


NO I HAVEN'T BUT I NEED TOO I NEED HIM TO DO MORE PATTERNS ON THE CUTTY BUT I SHOULD SEE HIM TONIGHT. DID YOU GET YOUR CAR


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

anyone selling some daytons


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GET TO WORK 357 -


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NO.....I DONT WANNA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 13 2005, 03:31 PM~3807086
> *NO.....I DONT WANNA
> *


Damn if shes telling you what to do on the net
id hate to see it at home.............j/p


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 03:55 PM~3807305
> *Damn if shes telling you what to do on the net
> id hate to see it at home.............j/p
> *


That's fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

dont start nothing, wont be nothing

p/s you'd LOVE to see it @ home!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 13 2005, 04:10 PM~3807418
> *dont start nothing, wont be nothing
> 
> p/s you'd LOVE to see it @ home!!!!
> *


I think not we'll leave that behind closed doors.
:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 02:55 PM~3807305
> *Damn if shes telling you what to do on the net
> id hate to see it at home.............j/p
> *


ARE YA KIDDING.....I PUT THE SMACK DOWN AT HOME!!!!!

maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 13 2005, 02:55 PM~3807305
> *Damn if shes telling you what to do on the net
> id hate to see it at home.............j/p
> *




It's none of your business .......j/p :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just wanna thank trouble for a hook up last night. "Thanx bro", I'll be giving you a call sometime this weekend.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 13 2005, 09:36 PM~3810143
> *It's none of your business .......j/p :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SHUSH....JOTO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 09:24 AM~3812372
> *I just wanna thank trouble for a hook up last night. "Thanx bro", I'll be giving you a call sometime this weekend.
> *



NO PROLL........
REMEMBER NOW YOU HAVE TO BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 09:46 AM~3812488
> *NO PROLL........
> REMEMBER NOW YOU HAVE TO BRING IT  :biggrin:
> *



No doubt just give a minute I have to do some "stuff" to it. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Hey people...Im moving and have some extra stuff to get rid of....*_
_*
Pair of MTX4000-$50*_



















_*Cool ass cruiser!!! Worth about 550 with accessories....yours for $250 obo!!*_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE FUN POST UP AND PULL UP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 11:06 AM~3812946
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE FUN POST UP AND PULL UP
> *



I'll try to make it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 11:46 AM~3813248
> *I'll try to make it.
> *


YOU BETTER YOU KNOW WE NEED
THAT CAR OUT THERE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

kool.



> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 11:49 AM~3813276
> *YOU BETTER YOU KNOW WE NEED
> THAT CAR OUT THERE
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I guess me and Trouble are the only ones with some really laid back jobs... lol. Cause we're logged on all day til 5. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

me too......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i was just thinking yesterday...here is a bunch of dudes that sit around all day and bullshit about lowriding everyday on the computer (myself included). does anybody have _any_ work to do. :thumbsup: its fun to bullshit all day


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 12:56 PM~3813772
> *I guess me and Trouble are the only ones with some really laid back jobs... lol. Cause we're logged on all day til 5.  :biggrin:
> *


TILL 4:30


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so whats everyone want to do this saturday night?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man im always on here....i keep two windows open in the event my boss walk in i can just minimize LIL window and pull up word window..hahahhaah


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

losers you guiy are fukin clock milkers!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 14 2005, 01:11 PM~3813850
> *man im always on here....i keep two windows open in the event my boss walk in i can just minimize LIL window and pull up word window..hahahhaah
> *



CHIT LATLEY THERE'S BEEN THIS LITTLE 
BOX ON THE CORNER OF MY COMPUTER AND 
I THINK THERE MONITORING ME.....DUNNO WHY? :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 12:22 PM~3813939
> *CHIT LATLEY THERE'S BEEN THIS LITTLE
> BOX ON THE CORNER OF MY COMPUTER AND
> I THINK THERE MONITORING ME.....DUNNO WHY? :dunno:
> *


IT'S A SPY CAM SOMEBODY IS WATCHING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 10:06 AM~3812946
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE FUN POST UP AND PULL UP
> *


are the street lincolns single or double? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 01:47 PM~3814089
> *are the street lincolns single or double? :biggrin:
> *




THE STREET CARS ARE SINGLE AND YES YOU ARE HOPPING :biggrin: 
SO WELL MAKE IT FOUR


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn like that! you know i cant say no.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 14 2005, 01:11 PM~3813850
> *man im always on here....i keep two windows open in the event my boss walk in i can just minimize LIL window and pull up word window..hahahhaah
> *


All you have to do is hold ALT and then hit Tab and it should put you in the previous window.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 14 2005, 01:17 PM~3813900
> *losers you guiy are fukin clock milkers!!!
> *


This comming from one of the ugliest guys I know. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 12:58 PM~3814144
> *This comming from one of the ugliest guys I know.  :biggrin:
> *


awe man thats cold....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 14 2005, 02:01 PM~3814169
> *awe man thats cold....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's your cousin Johnny. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'Sup!!!!!!!

Everyone!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 01:06 PM~3814198
> *That's your cousin Johnny. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


si eso es la verdad..but damn shit made me laugh
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ISPRAYPPG!!!! 

1978 RIGHT? 
WHATS THAT MAKE YOU 27???? 
DAMN HOMIE 
HA, NO WONDER YOU BOUGHT ROGUES '78 MAILBU - 
THE CARS NOSTALGIC... YOURE JUST OLD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 14 2005, 02:12 PM~3814243
> *si eso es la verdad..but damn shit made me laugh
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know, he's used to the harrasment though. You should have heard him at douglas' barber shop the other day. He tried to put me on blast in front of everybody at the barber shop and say I was the ugliest person he's ever seen. To which I responded, "whatever Chubbs this is a baber shop not a beauty salon, they do fades here not miracles", lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 01:22 PM~3813939
> *CHIT LATLEY THERE'S BEEN THIS LITTLE
> BOX ON THE CORNER OF MY COMPUTER AND
> I THINK THERE MONITORING ME.....DUNNO WHY? :dunno:
> *


Right click on that little box and unload that mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

happy b-day ISPRAYPPG


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 14 2005, 02:22 PM~3814328
> *happy b-day ISPRAYPPG
> *


Double that.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday to you.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OH SHIT WERE DOIN BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT'S 
THIS ISNT 104.7....J/K Also GOLDMAGICS BIRTHDAY 2-DAY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 01:19 PM~3814301
> *I know, he's used to the harrasment though. You should have heard him at douglas' barber shop the other day. He tried to put me on blast in front of everybody at the barber shop and say I was the ugliest person he's ever seen. To whick I responded, "whatever Chubbs this is a baber shop not a beauty salon, they do fades here not miracles", lol.
> *



NOW THATS FUNNY ---- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

everyone's gettin old  
J/P


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 01:28 PM~3814383
> *everyone's gettin old
> J/P
> *


SHIT.....WE'RE JUST GETTING BETTER!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*

OLD??? HELL NA.... I'M GETTING BETTER*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 01:29 PM~3814397
> *SHIT.....WE'RE JUST GETTING BETTER!
> *



DONT BITE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 14 2005, 01:31 PM~3814409
> *DONT BITE
> *


WITH AN ELBOW, FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!!!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 01:33 PM~3814430
> *WITH AN ELBOW, FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!!!
> *


IN THIS CORNER...............


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Sep 14 2005, 01:34 PM~3814436
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thats a good pic in your avitar!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 10:06 AM~3812946
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE FUN POST UP AND PULL UP
> *


I'm leavin work early for this. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

damn........where all in here....nobody workin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 01:38 PM~3814470
> *damn........where all in here....nobody workin
> *


I aint, its my day off :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 01:39 PM~3814473
> *I aint, its my day off :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

actually not from the top rope......im scared of heights :barf:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 02:28 PM~3814383
> *everyone's gettin old
> J/P
> *


The way I see it is that I'm 18 years old with 5 years experience. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 02:25 PM~3814363
> *OH SHIT WERE DOIN BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT'S
> THIS ISNT 104.7....J/K Also GOLDMAGICS BIRTHDAY 2-DAY
> *


104.7 is located in the building I work in. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 01:50 PM~3814546
> *The way I see it is that I'm 18 years old with 5 years experience.  :biggrin:
> *


that's a good way of puttin it. I've been a 21 year old for the last 7 years. lol


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 14 2005, 01:18 PM~3814290
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ISPRAYPPG!!!!
> 
> 1978 RIGHT?
> ...


 :thumbsup: HAPPY B-DAY MAN,


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

LOOK OUT FOR YOUNG ROGUES HIGH PO SHOP COMING SOON FOR ALL YOU RIDERS THAT LIKE A LITTLE BIT OF SPEED TO GO WITH THE SWITCHES OR JUST TIRED OF THAT SLOW ASS V-6 HOLLA AT ME :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yer very own shop?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 02:04 PM~3814648
> *yer very own shop?
> *


IT'S IN THE MAKING, IF YOU WANT SPEED OR ANY KIND OF AUTO WORK HOLLA AT ME. FROM MILD (INTAKE AND CARB) TO WILD (BLUE PRINTED,BLOWERS,NOS,SUPERCHARGERS,CAM,HEADS, VALVE JOBS,ETC)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 14 2005, 03:02 PM~3814634
> *LOOK OUT FOR YOUNG ROGUES HIGH PO SHOP COMING SOON FOR ALL YOU RIDERS THAT LIKE A LITTLE BIT OF SPEED TO GO WITH THE SWITCHES OR JUST TIRED OF THAT SLOW ASS V-6 HOLLA AT ME  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nothing wrong with a V6... Nothing a grand national engine couldn't help. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 14 2005, 03:09 PM~3814683
> *IT'S IN THE MAKING, IF YOU WANT SPEED OR ANY KIND OF AUTO WORK HOLLA AT ME. FROM MILD (INTAKE AND CARB) TO WILD (BLUE PRINTED,BLOWERS,NOS,SUPERCHARGERS,CAM,HEADS, VALVE JOBS,ETC)
> *


Do you have a flow bench bro?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gonna take gas hopping to another level


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:10 PM~3814687
> *Nothing wrong with a V6... Nothing a grand national engine couldn't help.  :biggrin:
> *


MY CUTTY EATS GRAND NATIONALS FOR A SNACK. I'M TALKING ABOUT POWER 435 HORSEPOWER OR MORE. :worship:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:11 PM~3814696
> *Do you have a flow bench bro?
> *


EVERYTHING TO MAKE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE,I EVEN HAVE ACCESS TO A DYNO IF YOU WANNA SEE WHAT IT DO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 14 2005, 03:13 PM~3814708
> *MY CUTTY EATS GRAND NATIONALS FOR A SNACK. I'M TALKING ABOUT POWER 435 HORSEPOWER OR MORE. :worship:
> *


I have a 4 cylinder that's up for a race. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:15 PM~3814720
> *I have a 4 cylinder that's up for a race.  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE IT'S NOT A HONDA AND IF IT IS I HOPE IT'S LOW 11'S REAL LOW


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 14 2005, 03:14 PM~3814715
> *EVERYTHING TO MAKE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE,I EVEN HAVE ACCESS TO A DYNO IF YOU WANNA SEE WHAT IT DO
> *


I might have some business for you, I'll let you know when I start building the 4 banger.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 14 2005, 03:16 PM~3814727
> *:biggrin:
> HOPE IT'S NOT A HONDA AND IF IT IS I HOPE IT'S LOW 11'S  REAL LOW
> *


Actually it's about 10.7's all motor track car.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:18 PM~3814741
> *Actually it's about 10.7's all motor track car.
> *


I WILL RUN IT JUST FOR FUN IF YOU WANT I CAN GET US INTO THE TRACK. :thumbsup: SLICKS RIGHT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 14 2005, 03:19 PM~3814755
> *I WILL RUN IT JUST FOR FUN IF YOU WANT I CAN GET US INTO THE TRACK. :thumbsup: SLICKS RIGHT
> *


Yup on slicks. The head still needs work from a new build that's why asked if you had a flow bench.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ISPRAYPPG HAS GOT A 95 CIVIC 12.8 FOR SALE IF SOMEONE WANTS IT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 03:23 PM~3814787
> *ISPRAYPPG HAS GOT A 95 CIVIC 12.8 FOR SALE IF SOMEONE WANTS IT
> *


Can I get an engine pic of the car and a price?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

OH YEAH HE DOES AND HE HAS A REGAL T-TYPE :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SUP BROWNPRIDETHUG I JUST SEEN YOU AT HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the "happy birthday's"

Do we have a plan for the weekend yet? Planning on taking the wagon out. It feels good to be back in a low low again. Maybe we should try the sonic thing again. Its a good spot to kick it, plenty of room. What do you think?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:24 PM~3814804
> *Can I get an engine pic of the car and a price?
> *


I will get some pics posted up tomorrow. I will PM you with a list of mods or if you want to come check it out PM me and we will set something up.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 14 2005, 03:30 PM~3814857
> *Thanks for all the "happy birthday's"
> 
> Do we have a plan for the weekend yet?  Planning on taking the wagon out.  It feels good to be back in a low low again.  Maybe we should try the sonic thing again.  Its a good spot to kick it, plenty of room.  What do you think?
> *


Sonic on 7th street and McDowell? If it is there's an Import meeting this weekend.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Damn imports!!! j/p....anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

The meeting starts at 9:30 to about 10:30 the latest, for the Imports.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

how many people are going to the superior show?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 14 2005, 02:37 PM~3814910
> *Damn imports!!! j/p....anyone else have any ideas?
> *


i am always up for a cruise & FOOD ! ! ! ! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

aint that hop going on sunday?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

JAMES, YOU BETTER GET TO WELDING.....WE GOT ALOTA WORK TO DO SO :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 03:44 PM~3814972
> *aint that hop going on sunday?
> *


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 02:44 PM~3814972
> *aint that hop going on sunday?
> *


YUP, trouble said 59th and bethany or something like that


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm leavin work early and bringin the cameras!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Superior is supposed to have a big Fiesta....every year they do.. 
FOOD - Beer - Mariachi's - low lows - games for kids.. DID I MENTION BEER !!! 45 mintues there... 45 minutes back - plenty of time for the SUnday hop


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 03:46 PM~3815005
> *I'm leavin work early and bringin the cameras!
> *


It sucks to work on Sunday's I haven't worked a Sunday since '97.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:49 PM~3815036
> *It sucks to work on Sunday's I haven't worked a Sunday since '97.
> *


I get paid extra for workin sunday, that's the only reason why.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup everybody! I see you're all peepin on here.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 03:50 PM~3815048
> *I get paid extra for workin sunday, that's the only reason why.
> *


well in that case more power to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=276728]
[attachmentid=276733]
some pics to get everyone juiced for sunday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

was that at street life?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

it was at frank's. the nite of the superevent's show.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=276750]
:0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:around: :dunno: dam where everybody went too? Crammin that last bit of work in or what?!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 14 2005, 04:21 PM~3815338
> *:around:  :dunno: dam where everybody went too? Crammin that last bit of work in or what?!
> *



Work?, what's that? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 02:49 PM~3815036
> *It sucks to work on Sunday's I haven't worked a Sunday since '97.
> *


I HAVENT WORKED A WEEKEND SINCE 97


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 04:31 PM~3815432
> *I HAVENT WORKED A WEEKEND SINCE 97
> *


That's what I meant. I like my 8-5 monday thru friday. Corporate jobs are the best. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 03:31 PM~3815432
> *I HAVENT WORKED A WEEKEND SINCE 97
> *


dam I'm too far down on the corporate ladder


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

How come you did not say it was your b-day james when you where a the shop? Well HAPPY B-DAY. Good luck on that getting older thang.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 14 2005, 04:46 PM~3815542
> *How come you did not say it was your b-day james when you where a the shop? Well HAPPY B-DAY. Good luck on that getting older thang.
> *


"Good luck on getting older", lol. That's comedy.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

superior show sat then hop sun. :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 03:36 PM~3815470
> *That's what I meant. I like my 8-5 monday thru friday. Corporate jobs are the best.  :biggrin:
> *


yup, i got the dope gig....car audio with no weekends like in retail....we're contracted thru the insurance companies mon-fri 8-5
:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 03:52 PM~3815582
> *superior show sat then hop sun. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sounds good 2 me - now I just have to convince 357 & IsprayPPG -


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2005, 04:58 PM~3815617
> *yup, i got the dope gig....car audio with no weekends like in retail....we're contracted thru the insurance companies  mon-fri 8-5
> :thumbsup:
> *


I work for CSK Auto, Inc. Basically corporate for Checker Auto Parts, my job is so laid back I get bored everyday.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

just let me know if you guys are going. once i get the time were leaving ill let you know.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 04:02 PM~3815645
> *just let me know if you guys are going. once i get the time were leaving ill let you know.
> *


cool! 
:cheesy:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 04:02 PM~3815645
> *just let me know if you guys are going. once i get the time were leaving ill let you know.
> *


how many of MAKE IT HAPPEN is going out there?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

me, ivan, tyrone, angelica,gabe, maybe rouge, trig, anthony, marlon.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 04:13 PM~3815710
> *me, ivan, tyrone, angelica,gabe, maybe rouge, trig, anthony, marlon.
> *


not remi


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

remione1 aka Remi aka Jeremy :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 05:13 PM~3815710
> *me, ivan, tyrone, angelica,gabe, maybe rouge, trig, anthony, marlon.
> *



Ivan with the Regal???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 04:18 PM~3815737
> *remione1 aka Remi aka Jeremy :thumbsup:
> *


on saturday, didnt you say you didnt have a radio in the linc?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 04:19 PM~3815747
> *yea
> *


got speakers in there?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

not yet want to talk to you.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 05:19 PM~3815741
> *Ivan with the Regal???
> *


HAHAHA....LOL.....OOPS MY BAD THATS NOT FUNNY I THINK 
THERE BETTER ASK HIM WHAT HES TAKING?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

that is funny he said he was bringing the regal


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 05:23 PM~3815771
> *HAHAHA....LOL.....OOPS MY BAD THATS NOT FUNNY I THINK
> THERE BETTER ASK HIM WHAT HES TAKING?
> *


Hahahaha... you're wrong mikey. lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 05:24 PM~3815779
> *that is funny he said he was bringing the regal
> *


When did he say that???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yesterday. ohh you were the one on the phone when we were coming back. lol congrats.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 05:26 PM~3815791
> *When did he say that???
> *


I GUESS BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD :dunno:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i was there when he was talking on the phone with you. dont take my word for it talk to him.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 05:30 PM~3815809
> *I GUESS BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD :dunno:
> *


I guess so... :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 05:29 PM~3815804
> *yesterday. ohh you were the one on the phone when we were coming back. lol congrats.
> *


What is this in reference to???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i didnt relize you were the one he was talking to yesterday. i just got off the phone with him. he said to call him.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Sep 14 2005, 05:51 PM~3815903
> *i didnt relize you were the one he was talking to yesterday. i just got off the phone with him. he said to call him.
> *


Kool.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 14 2005, 05:52 PM~3815904
> *Kool.
> *



We're good, just a little mix up. Man Remi you scared the fak outta me, lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sry bro


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im out have a good night all


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

looks like everyone is wake and bakin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 10:31 AM~3820493
> *looks like everyone is wake and bakin
> *



I can't even get started this morning I'm so tired and I didn't do shit last night.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Whats up Adam...whats up Rogue....sup Hector*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 09:34 AM~3820514
> *I can't even get started this morning I'm so tired and I didn't shit last night.
> *


_*you didnt do shit...wtf?...awe man termina de estar tan flojo..ja tienes un carro en que debes estar trabajando no?...*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 09:34 AM~3820514
> *I can't even get started this morning I'm so tired and I didn't shit last night.
> *


well....good morning to you too :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 09:36 AM~3820528
> *you didnt shit...wtf?...awe man termina de comer el taco bell y ja no vas a tener ese tipo de tapado...
> *


yeah man...dont eat that stuff


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry fellas I forgot to add the "do" in that sentence. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I fixed my post, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 11:30 AM~3820888
> *Sorry fellas I forgot to add the "do" in that sentence. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I fixed my post, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



lmfao...i thought you were constipated


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you guys ready for me???


I'm THE OG PRESIDENT OF PHOENIX RIDERS!!! hehehe




HEY!!! Someone tell TIM and the rest of the PHoenix Riders that Nacho will be there in November... so hehee, ya'll better be ready for me, I have many new jokes on the way... i.e. about cars... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 15 2005, 11:38 AM~3820950
> *lmfao...i thought you were constipated
> *


Trust me bro I ain't shy about shit like that, I'll let you know. lol
Last night my ladies friend went over to chill as soon as she got in the door I was like If you need to use the restroom you better go now cause I have to take a shit. Yeah I could've used the other bathroom but I just wanted to be a dick, lol. It's all in good fun though. I came out and I said damn anybody got a match.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 09:35 AM~3820517
> *Whats up Adam...whats up Rogue....sup Hector
> *


WAAAASSSSUUUPP :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 15 2005, 10:38 AM~3820950
> *lmfao...i thought you were constipated
> *


no shit...the "do" was VERY important in the sentence!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 12:12 PM~3821274
> *no shit...the "do" was VERY important in the sentence!
> *


Once again I apalogize. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 11:39 AM~3821497
> *Once again I apalogize.  :biggrin:
> *


bro....its all good...funny as hell


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 12:49 PM~3821561
> *bro....its all good...funny as hell
> *


Taco Bell doesn't sound bad for lunch either, lol.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

whats up everyone?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 11:50 AM~3821569
> *Taco Bell doesn't sound bad for lunch either, lol.
> *


i had that shit last night...i could eat rocks and my stomach doesnt care


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 12:53 PM~3821578
> *whats up everyone?
> *


Sup bro.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

chinese sounds good right now


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 12:53 PM~3821583
> *i had that shit last night...i could eat rocks and my stomach doesnt care
> *


Dang you're a soldier, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 12:54 PM~3821591
> *chinese sounds good right now
> *


Food in general sounds good right now I'll see you guys in an hour. jawler


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 11:54 AM~3821591
> *chinese sounds good right now
> *


mmmm....shangri-la


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 11:59 AM~3821621
> *mmmm....shangri-la
> *


stay away from that place


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 09:41 AM~3820977
> *Are you guys ready for me???
> I'm THE OG PRESIDENT OF PHOENIX RIDERS!!! hehehe
> HEY!!! Someone tell TIM and the rest of the PHoenix Riders that Nacho will be there in November... so hehee, ya'll better be ready for me, I have many new jokes on the way... i.e. about cars...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


COOL! We will see you soon Bro!  Just let us know when you get here.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 01:20 PM~3821726
> *
> 
> COOL!  We will see you soon Bro!  Just let us know when you get here.
> *


HOPE HE DOESNT ASK FOR DUES...... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 15 2005, 11:24 AM~3821757
> *HOPE HE DOESNT ASK FOR DUES...... :biggrin:
> *


No shit, we'll just have to take him out for some good taquitos and beer instead!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 01:26 PM~3821762
> *No shit, we'll just have to take him out for some good taquitos and beer instead!
> *


Hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 12:26 PM~3821762
> *No shit, we'll just have to take him out for some good taquitos and beer instead!
> *


 :roflmao: since when did food become currency


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 11:54 AM~3821591
> *chinese sounds good right now
> *


_*did someone say chinese*_










_*pic of my buffet plate!!^^^^^^*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 15 2005, 01:42 PM~3821864
> *did someone say chinese
> 
> 
> ...


My chicken salad was good, but that plate looks better.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 11:38 AM~3821848
> *:roflmao:  since when did food become currency
> *


Since the cave man days bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 01:21 PM~3822140
> *Since the cave man days bro!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah...go to a car dealership and tell you got a truck load of french fries :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You know what I hated when I used to work in the bank I would ask the customer how they wanted their money and they would reply, "cash". I also wanted to say, "no shit, what do you think I was gonna pay you with cookies?"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Cdiddy what up you ugly mofo?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 12:38 PM~3821848
> *:roflmao:  since when did food become currency
> *


food has always been currency for us fat kids :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

BuBBz...you got a lot of work to do so.....


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 12:20 PM~3821726
> *
> 
> COOL!  We will see you soon Bro!  Just let us know when you get here.
> *




awesome, see ya'll soon homies... I always love spending time with you guys... 



About the dues: Thank you for reminding me... I will be collecting our yearly dues of $2000 each... hahahahaha


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hahaha... Food=currency... good one... but hey, i'll be cool with a chicken salad... I can't eat much red meat or drink beer at that since the heartattack... 



> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 12:26 PM~3821762
> *No shit, we'll just have to take him out for some good taquitos and beer instead!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 01:49 PM~3822316
> *BuBBz...you got a lot of work to do so.....
> *


I WOULD QUOTE THAT BACK TO YOU MO FO BUT YOU AIN'T GOT NO JOB, YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO DO.... :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

QUE ONDA PHX??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 01:31 PM~3822192
> *You know what I hated when I used to work in the bank I would ask the customer how they wanted their money and they would reply, "cash". I also wanted to say, "no shit, what do you think I was gonna pay you with cookies?"
> *


 :roflmao: THATS F-IN FUNNY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Jus another day - nobody working.... 
GET TO WORK 357 -


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Sep 15 2005, 01:53 PM~3822348
> *QUE ONDA PHX??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

had to take a break it's to damn hot to be welding :burn:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 15 2005, 02:58 PM~3822392
> *had to take a break it's to damn hot to be welding  :burn:
> *


It's better than 112 degrees, that's fo sho.


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 15 2005, 01:57 PM~3822386
> *:wave:
> *



DAMN IVE BEEN AYA EN OFFTOPIC AND I DUNNO YALL FRM ZONA WERE OVER HERE...ILL BE CHILLIN OVER HERE 2 NOW


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

whats up fred? You goin to Superior on Sat.?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Sep 15 2005, 03:00 PM~3822411
> *DAMN IVE BEEN AYA EN OFFTOPIC AND I DUNNO YALL FRM ZONA WERE OVER HERE...ILL BE CHILLIN OVER HERE 2 NOW
> *


Welcome!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 15 2005, 02:01 PM~3822420
> *Welcome!
> *



GRACIAS


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

ANY1 KNO ESTA VIEJA DE MESA??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't know I can't see the top of her head. :biggrin: Who's the ugly mofo standing behind her??? :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

EL PINCHE SHREK


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

OR THIS TORTA? AN1 KNO ELLA?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Sep 15 2005, 03:05 PM~3822453
> *EL PINCHE SHREK
> *



I know that guy he's a D.J. I forgot his name though, I went to high school with him.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah, bubbz was telling me and isprayppg, that the locals in superior like to start shit with us "out of towners" she has a co-worker from superior


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

so this is what everybody does at work.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 03:08 PM~3822474
> *so this is what everybody does at work.
> *


Yessur!


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

How much work did you get done on the car james?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Just have to weld the powerballs to the axle and weld in the pump rack. Should be hittin switches by Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

Its going to take you that long for that?


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

I now your at home all day now.LOL


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 02:12 PM~3822494
> *Just have to weld the powerballs to the axle and weld in the pump rack.  Should be hittin switches by Saturday afternoon.
> *


did you weld the power balls at home if so tack the pump rack so all ihave to do is finish it up


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

We might get the rack and powerballs welded tonight, and then tomorrow start runnin all the hoses and gettin it all plumbed. I work slow, take a lot of breaks.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 08:00 PM~3822413
> *whats up fred?  You goin to Superior on Sat.?
> *


I don't know yet it depends on whats happening with everyone else???


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

the pump rack is done too. All we need to do with that is cut the floor to the frame and set the height.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

is that why your at home now? HA HA


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:14 PM~3822501
> *I now your at home all day now.LOL
> *


thats mean man


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

I need to get some 2 1/2" angle for my rack.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm starting tonite on the front


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I just finished welding in my solenoid racks. I think I may start to cut the floor out in a little bit.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i need to get some cash up for the hoses from you


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

2 1/2" ? Damn, thats gonna be a heavy f**ker


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

yes it is. i will hit 3 on both sides


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i think i'm going with 12 batterys


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

all 12 to the front and 4 to the back


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I got them in the garage for you. I also have that other piece of c-channel for you if you want it. 3 inch wide for the top of your axle to mount the powerballs to.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:13 PM~3822498
> *Its going to take you that long for that?
> *


yeah, i'll see that regal hoppin before that right!


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i will use it just need to get some balls now


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a job LOL


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:25 PM~3822586
> *all 12 to the front and 4 to the back
> *


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

this is my first low low sorry just trying to do it right


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

double pump though right


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i never have that much time to work on it right now


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:27 PM~3822603
> *i have a job LOL
> *


yeah, james is a piece of shit!


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

yes to the front & 1 to the back


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

never said that


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i drive 1 1/2 hours a day to and back from work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 02:29 PM~3822637
> *yeah, james is a piece of shit!
> *


HEY! HEY!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 03:30 PM~3822638
> *yes to the front & 1 to the back
> *



What are you trying to say here???


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm going to try and go saturday nite


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:32 PM~3822659
> *i'm going to try and go saturday nite
> *


You gonna bring the regal or the impala?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:30 PM~3822644
> *never said that
> *


no...i did....james is like my brother, i talk shit in his ear all day...i'll forward some of the nice pms he sends me cussin me out while his lazy, fat, bald, italian ass is out of work :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

2 to the front and 1 to the back


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

the imp


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 15 2005, 02:31 PM~3822647
> *i drive 1 1/2 hours a day to and back from work
> *


so do i....35th/indian to dobson/warner


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i drove it to work again and i might not sell it


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 02:34 PM~3822672
> *no...i did....james is like my brother, i talk shit in his ear all day...i'll forward some of the nice pms he sends me cussin me out while his lazy, fat, bald, italian ass is out of work :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm looking for a house in mesa now. so you now how it is trying to work on something atfer work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

working on anything after work sucks


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

yes it does


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup mikey why you so quiet???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

for the last 4 nights, we've been up working til midnight...3 or 4 different projects a night


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm also a little lazy


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I think Im gonna go drill some holes in the floor. Talk to you guys later. Rogue, hit me up on my cell and let me know what time to cruise up to your shop.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

later james


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 02:41 PM~3822717
> *Well, I think Im gonna go drill some holes in the floor.  Talk to you guys later.  Rogue, hit me up on my cell and let me know what time to cruise up to your shop.
> *


that will work i gotta get back to these arms anyway :biggrin: back to this hot a** welding


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 15 2005, 02:41 PM~3822717
> *Well, I think Im gonna go drill some holes in the floor.  Talk to you guys later.  Rogue, hit me up on my cell and let me know what time to cruise up to your shop.
> *


bullshit...yer gonna have a twinkie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'm leaving early I have to go take delivery on something... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 02:29 PM~3822637
> *yeah, james is a piece of shit!
> *


I 2nd that!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Fuck!!!! use the phone already.............................  








Man a person leaves for one minute and misses 4 pages!!!!



J/K... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 15 2005, 04:32 PM~3823041
> *Fuck!!!! use the phone already.............................
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHY IVE BEEN SO QUIET....I DONT FIT IN ON THESE 
LAST COUPLE OF PAGES......LOOKS LIKE THE EAST SIDE TOOK OVER...LOL


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WESTSIIIIIIDE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

cant we just all get along....hehehe


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:scrutinize: NO


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

EASTSIDE!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Now that's some funny shit.....Shout outs!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 15 2005, 09:42 PM~3823112
> *EASTSIDE!!!!
> *


Far east :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 15 2005, 03:34 PM~3823059
> *THATS WHY IVE BEEN SO QUIET....I DONT FIT IN ON THESE
> LAST COUPLE OF PAGES......LOOKS LIKE THE EAST SIDE TOOK OVER...LOL
> *


whadya mean you dont fit in...we werent speaking chinese....i guess hydros on the EAST is different in the west


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 05:04 PM~3823248
> *whadya mean you dont fit in...we werent speaking chinese....i guess hydros on the EAST is different in the west
> *



NAH I JUS PLAYIN......... PEACE OUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

word up......peace out


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 15 2005, 03:46 PM~3823137
> *Far east :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FAR FAR EASTSIDE :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 15 2005, 04:32 PM~3823467
> *word up......peace out
> *


PEACE :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=278096]
[attachmentid=278098]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=278108]
[attachmentid=278107]
[attachmentid=278106]
[attachmentid=278109]


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

I HEARD CHICKEN PARK IN GLENDALE IS GONA BE JUMPIN THIS SUNDAY. IF YOU DON'T KNOW ASK AN O.G. WHERE CHICKEN PARK IS


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any OG's know where Chicken park is 

i would like to see some low lows

minitrucks are heading to pavallions on sat night with three meet ups if anyone wants to show up


67th and Peoria 5:15 sat( gas station)
Southern and Kryene car wash 6:15 ( Mill Ave & Southern behind circle k)
Indian Bend and Pima 7:30 ( home depot parking lot


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 14 2005, 10:06 AM~3812946
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE FUN POST UP AND PULL UP
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

present


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

past :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ITS FRIDAY.....where is everybody? actually working? :scrutinize: NAW!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

VIVA MEX<span style=\'color:red\'>ICO CABRONES!!!</span>


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey Adam!! whats up bro...anything new goin on?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 16 2005, 10:33 AM~3828223
> *hey Adam!! whats up bro...anything new goin on?
> *


not really...just tryin to make it thru the day with as little work as possible!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup peps? I just got into work :biggrin: , I had to go to MVD. Well I meet Remi and he's really kool people, It's good to meet you bro. Trouble, lets get to work on this, and remi shhhhhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 10:41 AM~3828263
> *not really...just tryin to make it thru the day with as little work as possible!
> *


yes sir..i am in agreement!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ONE DAY.......THE TRUNKS WILL OPEN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 12:21 PM~3828458
> *ONE DAY.......THE TRUNKS WILL OPEN
> *



Huh???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 16 2005, 11:25 AM~3828474
> *Huh???
> *


shhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 12:39 PM~3828543
> *shhhhhhh  :biggrin:
> *



Well I'm gonna be backing Mikey up and the car is going back in the shop. It'll be back out with fresh paint and some other "stuff". :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 16 2005, 11:41 AM~3828553
> *Well I'm gonna be backing Mikey up and the car is going back in the shop. It'll be back out with fresh paint and some other "stuff".  :biggrin:
> *


ENJOY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 16 2005, 12:52 PM~3828584
> *ENJOY  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yessir.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 16 2005, 12:17 PM~3828443
> *Sup peps? I just got into work  :biggrin: , I had to go to MVD. Well I meet Remi and he's really kool people, It's good to meet you bro. Trouble, lets get to work on this, and remi shhhhhhhh!  :biggrin:
> *



MEET ME AT THE SHOP LATER IF YOU CAN 
I'LL BE THERE RIGHT AFTER WORK BOUT 5'ISH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 12:21 PM~3828458
> *ONE DAY.......THE TRUNKS WILL OPEN
> *



NOT SCARED TO SHOW MINE..... 
I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE.....YET..J/P


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 16 2005, 01:05 PM~3828656
> *NOT SCARED TO SHOW MINE.....
> I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE.....YET..J/P
> *



hahahahahaha... the suspense.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

all in good fun......maybe we'll hop the wagon sunday just for fun


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 02:21 PM~3829076
> *all in good fun......maybe we'll hop the wagon sunday just for fun
> *



Sounds like a plan. I won't be out for a couple of months due to some renovation.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

look who decided to drop in.......
, JEN IN PHX,


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 16 2005, 02:24 PM~3829093
> *look who decided to drop in.......
> , JEN IN PHX,
> *



Who's that???


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

HEY WHATS CRACKING PHX SORRY BEEN A LITTLE MIA LAST COUPLE MONTHS WORKING, NEW CAR COMING TOGETHER AND I'VE GOT A BABY ON THA WAY!

SOME ONE SELL MY RAG FOR ME


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHOA AZ


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 01:21 PM~3829076
> *all in good fun......maybe we'll hop the wagon sunday just for fun
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

hows the wagon cumming


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

my dam torches where at my storage and not at my house. got them today so i can cut some 1/4"


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

The powerballs are in. The rack is built, we just have to weld it into the car and put everything in.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i got the front springs out last nite to cut them down so i will be doing that tonite before i go out to the club


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

how many turns should i use in the front and still be able to hop?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:08 PM~3829334
> *how many turns should i use in the front and still be able to hop?
> *


What tonnage of coils...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any spots going on tonight 

mini trucks cruize sat night and lowrider hopp sunday


i want to see some az low lows in action

build a bike is have a bike show oct 22 at encanto always a good show there


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 16 2005, 03:15 PM~3829368
> *any spots going on tonight
> 
> mini trucks cruize sat night and lowrider hopp sunday
> ...



Dang build a bike is still around, I remember when I was like in 7th grade going there and to city life to buy parts for my bikes. Dang bringing back memories.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i think they are 3.5 ton


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:21 PM~3829408
> *i think they are 3.5 ton
> *



To be honest I don't really know :biggrin: . I've always put as much turns as I can :0 .


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i just want it to sit a little lower that it was


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

so there will be like 2.5 turns or 3 not sure yet


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:27 PM~3829447
> *so there will be like 2.5 turns or 3 not sure yet
> *


I'd do 4 turns...


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

how can i get it lower without cutting the lower a arm


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:30 PM~3829468
> *how can i get it lower without cutting the lower a arm
> *


Cut more of the coil... :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

low and hopping well don't really work together


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

how much coil do you need to hop


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

well it's about time it does damit


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 02:00 PM~3829274
> *:dunno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

it depends on what coils you have, but to hop good as many turns as you can fit in. and remember your car isn't going to sit up as high as when you first put your coils in ,they will break in.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

well i think i will make some lower a arms for the front after i get everything else done and on the road. can always change later


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

well this is my first 1 so i am learning a lot :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

also if you want it lower you could try and find some drop spindles.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm on a budget LOL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:39 PM~3829540
> *i'm on a budget LOL
> *


then hopping isnt going to work fo you
cause that shit is expensive that shit be :buttkick:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

so far i have spend $900.00 on the car and the setup


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

but i now it's the little things that get in your pocket


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 16 2005, 08:42 PM~3829563
> *then hopping isnt going to work fo you
> cause that shit is expensive that shit be  :buttkick:
> *


 TRUE,TRUE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:45 PM~3829577
> *so far i have spend $900.00 on the car and the setup
> *



Let me know where you got that deal.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm a pawn broker i see deals all the time


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:49 PM~3829613
> *i'm a pawn broker i see deals all the time
> *


That makes sense. I was gonna ask you to give me the idiots number. :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i bought two pumps for $250.00 two others for some stero stuff and the car for $400.00


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

so not to bad yet


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 03:55 PM~3829654
> *i bought two pumps for $250.00 two others for some stero stuff and the car for $400.00
> *


What kinda car do you have?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what happened to city life hobbies he use to be online too

i want to buy that model of dressed to kill


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 02:46 PM~3829593
> *but i now it's the little things that get in your pocket
> *


I will have those hoses ready for you this weekend.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

its an 84 regal


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 02:00 PM~3829274
> *:dunno:  :buttkick:
> *


dont get cold feet now bitch.....thats the whole point of having these cars


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

watch....we're gonna hit that thing tonight and yer gonna shit....i hope my neighbors dont care about the noise...and if they complain :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

where are your guys going to meet up at sat


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

and what time


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i think most are going to superior for the show....45 min east of apache junction...i dont think we're going


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i don't think i want to go that far


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i missed last week with the bbq i really wanted to go so i'm want to go this time to meet a few of you guys on here


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 04:21 PM~3830069
> *i don't think i want to go that far
> *


gas is a m/f


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:23 PM~3830083
> *gas is a m/f
> *


and the time to go


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:08 PM~3830020
> *dont get cold feet now bitch.....thats the whole point of having these cars
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 04:23 PM~3830080
> *i missed last week with the bbq i really wanted to go so i'm want to go this time to meet a few of you guys on here
> *


boy......you missed it! i had leftovers for 3 days


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Cold feet? You know I'll hit them switches


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:25 PM~3830092
> *boy......you missed it!  i had leftovers for 3 days
> *


well mybe we can go in a couple of weeks or so


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:26 PM~3830094
> *Cold feet?  You know I'll hit them switches
> *


with 3 ton springs?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:26 PM~3830094
> *Cold feet?  You know I'll hit them switches
> *


then we'll be doin a little exhibition hop for the people


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Im not much of a hopper, but I'm sure Adam will give it a few licks :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 04:27 PM~3830102
> *with 3 ton springs?
> *


oh yeah.....rouge said he hit back bumper on the 3.5


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:29 PM~3830122
> *oh yeah.....rouge said he hit back bumper on the 3.5
> *


thats what i want to do with the regal


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

did we get cotter pins yet?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:29 PM~3830122
> *oh yeah.....rouge said he hit back bumper on the 3.5
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:30 PM~3830127
> *did we get cotter pins yet?
> *


Yup. Just need some do it fluid


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:32 PM~3830139
> *Yup.  Just need some do it fluid
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea yea yea r&o @ walmart


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

whatever


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:35 PM~3830162
> *whatever
> *


dont take that tone with me mister


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I got to go to Rogues at 7. So its gonna be a late night my friend.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:37 PM~3830177
> *I got to go to Rogues at 7.  So its gonna be a late night my friend.
> *


i gotta be at the club by 9 HAHA


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll bring beer.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:37 PM~3830177
> *I got to go to Rogues at 7.  So its gonna be a late night my friend.
> *


"i" ya mean "we"


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 04:37 PM~3830181
> *i gotta be at the club by 9 HAHA
> *


Hopefully by 9 I'll be back in my garage puttin in my pumps :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

beer, beer, beer!


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

wheres the cheapest place for fittings?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:38 PM~3830187
> *"i"  ya mean "we"
> *


You know what I mean


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 16 2005, 04:39 PM~3830199
> *wheres the cheapest place for fittings?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2005, 04:41 PM~3830203
> *  :dunno:
> *


i was told that napa is a good place for the fittings


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

when it comes to juice...cheap= but it twice


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:42 PM~3830209
> *when it comes to juice...cheap= but it twice
> *


cheap=buy it twice


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:43 PM~3830216
> *cheap=buy it twice
> *


This is true


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:43 PM~3830216
> *cheap=buy it twice
> *


well i mean best price on good stuff


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

time to hit the streets....back to tha EAST!!!....and im out!


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i should have your cash tomorrow james for the hoses


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 16 2005, 04:45 PM~3830234
> *time to hit the streets....back to tha EAST!!!....and im out!
> *


time to hit the streets....back to tha WEST!!!....and im out!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WESTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I love the Westside, but dam I live on the Eastside.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone have a set of spoke that will fit on a s 10 for sale

knockoff's only

if not for sale for rent this weekend


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey everyone, the wagon is done. We just finished putting in the juice about 30 minutes ago. Ready for cruising. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 17 2005, 08:55 AM~3832996
> *Hey everyone, the wagon is done.  We just finished putting in the juice about 30 minutes ago.  Ready for cruising. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


when and where?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 17 2005, 03:41 PM~3833119
> *when and where?
> *


yeah, what he said!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

join us at our cruise on 67th ave peoria at the gas station we will be there at 5 then caravan down to mill and southern


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 17 2005, 01:06 PM~3833709
> *join us at our cruise on 67th ave peoria at the gas station we will be there at 5  then caravan down to mill and southern
> *


why you going to mill


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Just letting every1 know. That there will be a parade and fiesta here in Tolleson on October 8th. It is for the annual catholic church fiesta. Always a good showing from Old School, Slow Lane and a few others. So come on out and bring your kids. After the parade you can head over to the fiesta and grub out on some of the best comida AZ has to offer. To register call 623-936-7107.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

mill is the second meet up spot


that one is going to get packed


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Dont know if I will be out tonight but I will definitely be at the hop tomorrow. Just spectating of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 16 2005, 11:17 AM~3828443
> *Sup peps? I just got into work  :biggrin: , I had to go to MVD. Well I meet Remi and he's really kool people, It's good to meet you bro. Trouble, lets get to work on this, and remi shhhhhhhh!  :biggrin:
> *


thx dog it was cool putting a face to the name. wont say a word.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well guys, I wont be making it to the hop. We were playing with the car and broke the A-Arm. So if anybody has a set please let me know. Regular G body ones should work. Here are some pics.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Also bent the rim pretty good, so if anyone has a 5th wheel they want to sell (all chrome 13) please let me know also. Other than things breaking, the car got off. Not high enough to be competitive, but high enough to have with. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn i'm sorry to hear about the car but don't let that stop u from comming to the hop just don't hop the car


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I will probably go if I can get some new A-Arms and brake line and get it all fixed by then, but I have to find some extended A-Arms today, dont know if possible.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 18 2005, 09:46 AM~3837019
> *I will probably go if I can get some new A-Arms and brake line and get it all fixed by then, but I have to find some extended A-Arms today, dont know if possible.
> *


well if you want you can get my a-arms and I will make some more. You need to come to the west to get them though. I will give you a rim but for the hoses if you want i just can't get it till monday


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 18 2005, 10:26 AM~3837153
> *well if you want you can get my a-arms and I will make some more. You need to come to the west to get them though. I will give you a rim but for the hoses if you want i just can't get it till monday
> *


and from the looks of the pics i don't think that car hit back bumper just 1 time mabe


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHAT'S UP G's & G's-et's

GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT TO THE CAR HOP.....

I'M GOING TO TAKE A FEW THING WITH ME THAT I
WANT TO GET RID OF.. IF YOU OR ONE OF YOUR HOMIES 
SEE SOMETHING YOU MIGHT NEED -- *HALLA* :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Here are pics for the day of Sunday Sept. 18.2005
[attachmentid=281090]
[attachmentid=281091]
[attachmentid=281092]
[attachmentid=281094]


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I have to give BIG PROPS to Icemanrandy. He came through with A-Arms and a rim. Thanks a lot bro, much appreciated. We were able to get the car back together but then blew a damn hose. The hose came right out of the fitting. Getting new ones on Monday, and will be fully operational again. We will definitely be out next weekend.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

the lincoln hit back bumper at the hop today,it was a good day at


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

did you go to the hop Fred?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

that shit was poping


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 18 2005, 10:39 PM~3840946
> * that shit was poping
> *


Thats what I heard. Pissed off that I missed it.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

car where hitting each other,cars land on cars


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 18 2005, 10:45 PM~3840969
> *car where hitting each other,cars land on cars
> *


dam should have kicked it there with you homie, but me and some homies hit up sueno and chilled


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 18 2005, 10:45 PM~3840969
> *car where hitting each other,cars land on cars
> *


Damn!!! Sounds more like bumper cars than a hop :uh:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

dam i missed it


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I saw you taking this pic at the show, I knew it was gonna be a good pic. 


> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 18 2005, 10:03 PM~3840790
> *Here are pics for the day of  Sunday Sept. 18.2005
> [attachmentid=281090]
> *


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

anyone sellin a castle grill for caddy


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Hop was fun. Good weather and hopping!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 19 2005, 04:37 AM~3840932
> *did you go to the hop Fred?
> *


i got there after it was all over :angry:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 18 2005, 10:55 PM~3841009
> *i got there after it was all over :angry:
> *


Damn! that sucks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 18 2005, 10:55 PM~3841009
> *i got there after it was all over :angry:
> *


Don't feel bad I got there a few minutes before it was over.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 01:55 AM~3841231
> *Don't feel bad I got there a few minutes before it was over.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIES - 
I POSTED 84 PICS @ AZ SIDE / POST YOUR RIDE

ENJOY :biggrin:
-lots of people- :thumbsup:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Just wanted to give a quick "Thank You" to Tony a.ka. "impala_1962_ss_slow_lane" for bringing his car out to shoot saturday. The ride was tight, the model was hot, and the weather was clear. Perfect combination and we got some excellent images. Also thanks to Danny for bringing out his '50 Chevy, those shots came out good as hell. Big ups to SlowLane C.C. And also it was good to meet "Da_Knightstalker" a very cool homeboy. Sorry I missed the hop, looks like it was fun.

Peace,

Ronnie
Low Life Photography


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit was fun last night, hey mikey my bad bro I left without saying bye. I had been going home since I left the shop yesterday :biggrin: .


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 19 2005, 09:41 AM~3842057
> *Shit was fun last night, hey mikey my bad bro I left without saying bye. I had been going home since I left the shop yesterday  :biggrin: .
> *



haha!!!!!!! i know how that is........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BIG props to Randy! broke the a-arm @ 2 sunday morning and had all the parts to fix it by 12 sunday afternoon. service with the a smile!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 19 2005, 09:43 AM~3842070
> *haha!!!!!!! i know how that is........
> *


Hey so did you end up hopping last night??? That was funny last night, "fuck that I ain't hoppin' 2 cars broke already that's bad luck." - trouble


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 19 2005, 10:00 AM~3842144
> *Hey so did you end up hopping last night??? That was funny last night, "fuck that I ain't hoppin' 2 cars broke already that's bad luck." - trouble
> *


YUP...I went up against the double pump caddy from MAJESTICS
our cars hit eachother that shit sucked its like all the cars missed 
eachother and wanted to hold bumpers or maybe they were hungry


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 19 2005, 10:05 AM~3842165
> *YUP...I went up against the double pump caddy from MAJESTICS
> our cars hit eachother that shit sucked its like all the cars missed
> eachother and wanted to hold bumpers or maybe they were hungry
> *



No shit :0 , how's the damage?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 18 2005, 03:05 AM~3836247
> *Well guys, I wont be making it to the hop.  We were playing with the car and broke the A-Arm.  So if anybody has a set please let me know.  Regular G body ones should work.  Here are some pics.
> *


whhhaaattttt tha fu** how tha hell did you do that :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2005, 09:15 AM~3842213
> *whhhaaattttt tha fu** how tha hell did you do that  :dunno:
> *


james is a professional breaker of all things....got good ass air though...easy 30"...damn near bumper....good enough to get me to cheer


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2005, 10:15 AM~3842213
> *whhhaaattttt tha fu** how tha hell did you do that  :dunno:
> *


That's what I said, I was like that how do you rip a ball joint out of the a-arm.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 19 2005, 09:22 AM~3842255
> *That's what I said, I was like that how do you rip a ball joint out of the a-arm.
> *


that was the only area that wasnt reinforced


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 19 2005, 10:23 AM~3842263
> *that was the only area that wasnt reinforced
> *


Well that would do it.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the good thing is we were right around the corner from the house


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2005, 09:15 AM~3842213
> *whhhaaattttt tha fu** how tha hell did you do that  :dunno:
> *


I was just playin around. I am very rough on sh!t. Like it says on the bottom, "drive it like you stole it". We will be operational again today though.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

last night, only broke a hose...easy fix.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Looking for a charger that will do up to 10 batteries at once. If anyone has any info, please let me know where I can get one and how much they are. Thanks.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 19 2005, 10:47 AM~3842896
> *Looking for a charger that will do up to 10 batteries at once.  If anyone has any info, please let me know where I can get one and how much they are.  Thanks.
> *


check out streetcharger.com ,that's what i was gonna put in there


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2005, 10:56 AM~3842975
> *check out streetcharger.com ,that's what i was gonna put in there
> *


I'll have to talk to some people that have had them and see how good they work. I would almost rather spend a liitle more for the at home charger cuz I know those work good. Thanks for the site though, I may order one of their boxes and they have caarling switches at a decent price.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

where did you say you get your metal from james


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

American Metals on Broadway and Extension. East of Extension on the north side of the road. 480-834-1923


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

that shit was out of control last nite


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

one thing i wanted to say about the hopp 

they looked like a dogg fight is was awesome i want to see the footage that the guy that stood on the electiral boxes got

that picture of the 63 i posted who owns that i would like to do a personnel shoot with that car i love the color any one know that kat??


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

are you talking about the orange one


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2005, 12:53 PM~3843808
> *one thing i wanted to say about the hopp
> 
> they looked like a dogg fight is was awesome i want to see the footage that the guy that stood on the electiral boxes got
> ...


yeah that was a nice 63


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

MY DRUNK ASS


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2005, 12:53 PM~3843808
> *one thing i wanted to say about the hopp
> 
> they looked like a dogg fight is was awesome i want to see the footage that the guy that stood on the electiral boxes got
> ...


should be on the next rollin video. the hop was off the hook last night that primered linc is a bumper crusher,broke the tail lights :worship: todd was swangin that shi* :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2005, 12:53 PM~3843808
> *one thing i wanted to say about the hopp
> 
> they looked like a dogg fight is was awesome i want to see the footage that the guy that stood on the electiral boxes got
> ...


That's Jamal on the electrical box-------buy the next dvd!

Yeah he's talkin about the orange one


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 19 2005, 12:49 PM~3843789
> *American Metals on Broadway and Extension.  East of Extension on the north side of the road. 480-834-1923
> *


just talk with them and they said $35.00 for 20' stick of 2 1/2" angle


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2005, 02:57 PM~3843826
> *should be on the next rollin video. the hop was off the hook last night that primered linc is a bumper crusher,broke the tail lights  :worship: todd was swangin that shi* :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WHY YOU ALL SHOULD GO TO STREET LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 19 2005, 01:57 PM~3843822
> *MY DRUNK ASS
> *



Drunk and Ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 12:58 PM~3843831
> *That's Jamal on the electrical box-------buy  the next dvd!
> 
> Yeah he's talkin about the orange one
> *


that's big cholo from THE BIG I


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 19 2005, 12:58 PM~3843836
> *just talk with them and they said $35.00 for 20' stick of 2 1/2" angle
> *


Thats not bad. That should give you plenty to build that rack.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

he's pelon now :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 01:58 PM~3843831
> *That's Jamal on the electrical box-------buy  the next dvd!
> 
> Yeah he's talkin about the orange one
> *



WHERES THEM PICS AT :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

GO TO POST YOUR RIDE IN AZ SIDE BUT NO PICS OF THE MONTE :dunno:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i have a short video of the crash 
just trying to figure how to post


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i would say the caddy push the monte out of the circle good dogg fight


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 19 2005, 01:05 PM~3843886
> *WHERES THEM PICS AT :dunno:
> *


I got one still in the 35mm, the one I got on the digi is too dark. :happysad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2005, 02:15 PM~3843932
> *i have a short video of the crash
> just trying to figure how to post
> *


You need to find a host.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

loco's and todd both laughed at me when i asked them about my bed lift kit again anyone know of a how to on doing a bed lift like wrapped with envy a double sissor lift


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2005, 02:24 PM~3843999
> *loco's and todd both laughed at me when i asked them about my bed lift kit again    anyone know of a how to on doing a bed lift like wrapped with envy  a double sissor lift
> *


Make a z frame with some heavy duty hinges and mount the cylinders at a angle, that's the best way I can think of.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

is everyone workin or what??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 03:02 PM~3844217
> *is everyone workin or what??
> *


Not me I don't have jack to do... If I didn't need the hours I would go home.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I left work a hour early yesterday to pick up my cameras. My manager caught me leavin on the way out, tho he asked if I was going on break. I said yeah and took off. I'm sure I'll hear about it tomorrow.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 03:39 PM~3844573
> *I left work a hour early yesterday to pick up my cameras. My manager caught me leavin on the way out, tho he asked if I was going on break. I said yeah and took off. I'm sure I'll hear about it tomorrow.
> *



That's comedy.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be listening to that mofo bitch and it'll sound like the adults in a charlie brown cartoon. WA WA WA WA WA WAAAA. :rofl:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 03:46 PM~3844624
> *I'll be listening to that mofo bitch and it'll sound like the adults in a charlie brown cartoon. WA WA WA WA WA WAAAA. :rofl:
> *


Or bust a raisen bran crunch commercial where the boss is all telling him that he's fired and he can't hear shit cause of the crunch of the ceral. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 03:55 PM~3844723
> *:roflmao:
> *


wuttup with your homies camera he said he would post?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 19 2005, 10:05 AM~3842165
> *YUP...I went up against the double pump caddy from MAJESTICS
> our cars hit eachother that shit sucked its like all the cars missed
> eachother and wanted to hold bumpers or maybe they were hungry
> *


HEY DOG RANDY'S CADI ISN'T DOUBLE PUMP NO MORE IT'S SINGLE!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 19 2005, 03:17 PM~3844820
> *wuttup with your homies camera he said he would post?
> *


that's PHXKSTM. we posted em last nite. He's lookin for a host for the vids tho. He got some of the your monte and the caddy kissin. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

its on page 256. He didn't get any still pics of the cars hoppin.  
what's up with Make it Happen- I saw the video camera, can you pull stills off of it?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

do it again this week  :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 19 2005, 04:18 PM~3844827
> *HEY DOG RANDY'S CADI ISN'T DOUBLE PUMP NO MORE IT'S SINGLE!
> *


Since when???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SINCE LAST WEEK HOMIE THURSDAY TO BE EXACT! WHO'S THIS?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 19 2005, 04:39 PM~3845010
> *SINCE LAST WEEK HOMIE THURSDAY TO BE EXACT! WHO'S THIS?
> *


Hector, I haven't been out in a while since I sold my '80 monte.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WELL SHIT THE CADI HAS BEEN SINGLE GATED IT'S NOT DOUBLE NO MORE MY HOMIE IS JUST KEEPING IT REAL! BIG CAR DOING THE DAM THING!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

hell ya


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey everyone, just went to Empire ( S.E. corner of US60 and Country Club ) to get hoses and started talking with the guy and he has a 68 Impala 2 door hardtop for sale. He said it was all original except for the motor. He gave me his email address so if anyone is interested or has questions or wants to see pics email [email protected] I dont know the price or condition of the car, just posting it up for the guy.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

There's some pics of last nite's hop up on the AZ side topic in post your rides too.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NO PICS OF THE MAKE IT HAPPEN LINC BREAKIN THE DAMN A-ARM AGAIN


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

it broke again? I got there after the MC and two lincs were going at it.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea i wasnt gonna hop it. waiting for the a arms to get done but you know how that goes. everyone there, no cars in the road yet, said f*ck it. i knew it would break. thanks to street life for letting us use there tools & leonard from hoppers for the welding. it was a good night


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: riders helpin riders


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 07:23 PM~3845724
> *:thumbsup: riders helpin riders
> *


Wussupp rider? We going to Vegas or what? Hell I got a tent, if we need it :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 19 2005, 05:32 PM~3845775
> *Wussupp rider? We going to Vegas or what? Hell I got a tent, if we need it :biggrin:
> *


Not sure yet. I'm going to Cali this weekend so I may be broke. You still flying in? Yeah we can camp out on the strip. :rofl:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP RONE :wave:


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

wut up adam, jamie, and james! its big-T. i just logged on, so keep me in the loop with your next ride out. also let me know if your gonna tear apart james' ride again. that $h!T is fun! reyes-OUT!

p.s. adam, i also want to know if you can set me up with a contact for some tint at a good deal if you got one. i would like to re-tint my ride this weekend if possible.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*Anybody need a transporter to go to Vegas?* 

We have 1 open spot available. $450 round trip. PM if you need more details. Looking to have the spot filled up by this weekend.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

look here i am talking to james to see if is going to make it last nite


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

lincoln hitting bumper, thats my shit


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonedox1_@Sep 19 2005, 06:05 PM~3845953
> *wut up adam, jamie, and james!  its big-T.  i just logged on, so keep me in the loop with your next ride out.  also let me know if your gonna tear apart james' ride again.  that $h!T is  fun!  reyes-OUT!
> 
> p.s. adam, i also want to know if you can set me up with a contact for some tint at a good deal if you got one.  i would like to re-tint my ride this weekend if possible.
> *


Whats up Big T, I will get you a hook up on tint. I will talk to the guys by my old shop. Do you need it stripped and retinted or just tinted?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 19 2005, 08:41 PM~3847059
> *look here i am talking to james to see if is going to make it last nite
> *


I tried, but right after we fixed it that hose busted. Got new ones today though. Just need to get a rim.


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 19 2005, 10:44 PM~3848030
> *Whats up Big T, I will get you a hook up on tint.  I will talk to the guys by my old shop.  Do you need it stripped and retinted or just tinted?
> *


good lookin' out james. i need to strip re-tint the door windows (4). the back window is fine. if its that much cheaper, i'll strip it myself. and im lookin to go limo. i gotz to get some rest now. some of us have jobs in the mornin'! LOL i'll get back to you tomorrow essay. reyes-OUT!


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=282799]

oh, and here is those pics of your jacked up ride that night james. courtesy of high speed internet from the neighbors!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Sep 19 2005, 07:45 AM~3841834
> *Just wanted to give a quick "Thank You" to Tony a.ka. "impala_1962_ss_slow_lane" for bringing his car out to shoot saturday. The ride was tight, the model was hot, and the weather was clear. Perfect combination and we got some excellent images. Also thanks to Danny for bringing out his '50 Chevy, those shots came out good as hell. Big ups to SlowLane C.C. And also it was good to meet "Da_Knightstalker" a very cool homeboy. Sorry I missed the hop, looks like it was fun.
> 
> Peace,
> ...




 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

another one


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

and another


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

and another......


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

and the last!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonedox1_@Sep 19 2005, 11:19 PM~3848206
> *[attachmentid=282799]
> 
> oh, and here is those pics of your jacked up ride that night james.  courtesy of high speed internet from the neighbors!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 19 2005, 03:00 PM~3843845
> *Drunk and Ugly.  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you ugly ass hector


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 20 2005, 02:23 AM~3848517
> *fuck you ugly ass hector
> *



Dang, and you even have the pic in your avatar.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 19 2005, 04:20 PM~3844845
> *that's PHXKSTM. we posted em last nite. He's lookin for a host for the vids tho. He got some of the your monte and the caddy kissin. :biggrin:
> *


Did he find a host for the vids? Try rapidshare.com


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 19 2005, 11:25 PM~3848237
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


STOP WITH THEM PICS YOUR MAKIN ME :barf:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 20 2005, 10:25 AM~3850219
> *STOP WITH THEM PICS YOUR MAKIN ME  :barf:
> *


That was my buddy, he was there and took some too. Its all fixed now, just need a rim.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I THOUGHT YOU PICKED ONE UP :dunno:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I did but it was bent. I have to go look at the other ones and see if there is a better one. I'll be going by the weekend.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I WILL CHECK ON ONE REAL QUICK AND LET YOU KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

cool, thanks bro


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NO PROBLEM


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Trading my T-Type for a 81 Mark VI this weekend. Two more pumps and four more batteries for the wagon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so, yer up to 4 pumps and 10 batts now. better strap it...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 20 2005, 10:45 AM~3850330
> *so, yer up to 4 pumps and 10 batts now.  better strap it...
> *


yeah, its getting to be that time


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

rouge...empty your in box


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT WOULD BE YOUR BEST BET. THE FRAME IS BOXED SO IT SHOULD BE HELLA EASY TO STRAP ALL FOUR SIDES


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 20 2005, 10:50 AM~3850353
> *rouge...empty your in box
> *


WAS WONDERING WHY NO MESSAGES


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 20 2005, 10:50 AM~3850357
> *THAT WOULD BE YOUR BEST BET. THE FRAME IS BOXED SO IT SHOULD BE HELLA EASY TO STRAP ALL FOUR SIDES
> *


thats my next project i think, but i will drive it around 2 pumped for a while


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 20 2005, 11:51 AM~3850365
> *WAS WONDERING WHY NO MESSAGES
> *



Hahahaha...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 20 2005, 10:52 AM~3850379
> *Hahahaha...
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

so... who painted Todds yellow regal?



anyway; to all Phoenix Riders...

I will be having a meeting this friday in Tims house... There will be a BBQ, so everyone bring a glass of milk... :0 :biggrin: cuss we gonna warm it up a bit and drop some tequila into it... BOOHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

:0 car isnt todds angelo locced out customs painted it. :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 20 2005, 12:33 PM~3850663
> *:0 car isnt todds angelo locced out customs painted it. :0
> *


LOL...WAS WONDERING WHO WOULD ANSWER THAT QUESTION


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I will be having a meeting this friday in Tims house... There will be a BBQ, so everyone bring a glass of milk... :0 :biggrin: cuss we gonna warm it up a bit and drop some tequila into it... BOOHAHAHAHA
[/quote]


YOU HAVE BEEN VOTED OUT!!!!!
NO MORE PRES. FOR YOU


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> I will be having a meeting this friday in Tims house... There will be a BBQ, so everyone bring a glass of milk... :0 :biggrin: cuss we gonna warm it up a bit and drop some tequila into it... BOOHAHAHAHA


YOU HAVE BEEN VOTED OUT!!!!!
NO MORE PRES. FOR YOU
[/quote]



:biggrin: was it the milk with tequila??? :biggrin: 




p.s. I'm not from arizona so I didn't know the regal didn't belong to Todd... escusa p_TAs lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> I will be having a meeting this friday in Tims house... There will be a BBQ, so everyone bring a glass of milk... :0 :biggrin: cuss we gonna warm it up a bit and drop some tequila into it... BOOHAHAHAHA


YOU HAVE BEEN VOTED OUT!!!!!
NO MORE PRES. FOR YOU
[/quote]

Don't wanna repeat what happened last weekend at the party??? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> YOU HAVE BEEN VOTED OUT!!!!!
> NO MORE PRES. FOR YOU


Don't wanna repeat what happened last weekend at the party??? :biggrin:
[/quote]


WTF!!! YOu guys are nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonedox1_@Sep 19 2005, 06:05 PM~3845953
> *wut up adam, jamie, and james!  its big-T.  i just logged on, so keep me in the loop with your next ride out.  also let me know if your gonna tear apart james' ride again.  that $h!T is  fun!  reyes-OUT!
> 
> p.s. adam, i also want to know if you can set me up with a contact for some tint at a good deal if you got one.  i would like to re-tint my ride this weekend if possible.
> *



What up BIG -T !!! Thanks for your help this weekend ~~~ you damn criminal - 
your suspect FOR SURE!!! Bet not pop that trunk -


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> Don't wanna repeat what happened last weekend at the party??? :biggrin:


WTF!!! YOu guys are nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]


Get your head outta the gutter, we don't all share your lifestyle. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> WTF!!! YOu guys are nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get your head outta the gutter, we don't all share your lifestyle. :biggrin:
[/quote]


I work 16 hours a day, became somewhat of a vegetarian because I can't eat meat anymore and uhm... yeah, way different lifestyle than you guys LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> Get your head outta the gutter, we don't all share your lifestyle. :biggrin:


I work 16 hours a day, became somewhat of a vegetarian because I can't eat meat anymore and uhm... yeah, way different lifestyle than you guys LOL
[/quote]


Hey you said I didn't, lol.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> I work 16 hours a day, became somewhat of a vegetarian because I can't eat meat anymore and uhm... yeah, way different lifestyle than you guys LOL


Hey you said I didn't, lol.
[/quote]



so anything new in AZ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> Hey you said I didn't, lol.


so anything new in AZ?
[/quote]


Not really, same shit different day and more of it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 MOST HATED HYD. CALLING ROOSTER BOOSTER HYD. OUT TONIGHT
LOOKS LIKE LINCOLNS GOING ADD IT AGAIN BOUT 7:00 p.m AT 
THE OLD FILIBERTOS ON 77th AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL :0 

LOOKS LIKE BLAZED OUT IS GETTING CALLED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 20 2005, 03:31 PM~3851934
> * :0 MOST HATED HYD. CALLING ROOSTER BOOSTER HYD. OUT TONIGHT
> LOOKS LIKE LINCOLNS GOING ADD IT AGAIN  BOUT 7:00 p.m AT
> THE OLD FILIBERTOS ON 77th AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL :0
> ...



I'll be there I wanna watch. It's good to know mikey he has the low down on everything :biggrin: .


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 20 2005, 03:40 PM~3852008
> *I'll be there I wanna watch.
> *



I'LL TAKE THE WINNER :0 ......J/P MY SHITS BROKEDIDID


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 20 2005, 03:31 PM~3851934
> *FORGOT TO SAY IF NE1 ELSE WANTS TO HOP BRING IT</span>*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 20 2005, 03:43 PM~3852042
> *I'LL TAKE THE WINNER :0 ......J/P MY SHITS BROKEDIDID
> *


What happened to the MC???


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'll be ready,just getting my smoke on


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 20 2005, 04:01 PM~3852181
> *What happened to the MC???
> *


NEEDS A FACE LIFT.......AND A MOTOR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 20 2005, 04:17 PM~3852293
> *NEEDS A FACE LIFT.......AND A MOTOR
> *


post some pics of the damage. I wanna see what happened to it.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

aaawwwwwwwwwww shiterbugs tuesday night hop :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

thats how we do it in AZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 20 2005, 04:19 PM~3852312
> *post some pics of the damage. I wanna see what happened to it.
> *


NUTTIN SERIOUS LIKE I REALLY CARE...MEMEBER I TOLD 
YOU IM GONNA LET IT GET THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF IT THEN 
WE'LL RAISE IT MAYBE EVEN FLIP IT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

DAM I NEED TO HUR UP N GET MY SHIT DONE :cheesy: DAM :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 20 2005, 04:32 PM~3852411
> *NUTTIN SERIOUS LIKE I REALLY CARE...MEMEBER I TOLD
> YOU IM GONNA LET IT GET THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF IT THEN
> WE'LL RAISE IT MAYBE EVEN FLIP IT
> *


 :tears::tears::tears:


Man you should've just slanged it to me, I wanted to hop it not flip it, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

cool


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

BLAZED OUT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 20 2005, 03:32 PM~3852411
> *NUTTIN SERIOUS LIKE I REALLY CARE...MEMEBER I TOLD
> YOU IM GONNA LET IT GET THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF IT THEN
> WE'LL RAISE IT MAYBE EVEN FLIP IT
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 20 2005, 03:26 PM~3852365
> *aaawwwwwwwwwww shiterbugs tuesday night hop  :biggrin:
> *


"shiterbugs" :scrutinize: :dunno: never heard that one before :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 20 2005, 04:22 PM~3852695
> *"shiterbugs"  :scrutinize: :dunno:  never heard that one before :roflmao:
> *


that's some rogue slang for ya :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:scrutinize: :around:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

here are the best ones i got this evening my camera sucks at night will get new camera this weekend

the yellow regal is my fav but the white cutlass grabbed more air 

enjoy


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone know this girl i want to marry her she would not pose for the regal sorry guys


man this regal is hot i want to get a pics of the setup but it's on wraps


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

The hop was kool. Not much action. Most hated took both in my opinion. The Regal messed up a gear and the linc blew a motor. Still good to get out and BS with people. All that beer made me me wanna grab a cold one! Too bad I told myself not to drink till Friday. Can;t wait for the follow up to this hop. Peace


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

That chick lives round thh cornor from my old pad. I did the graphics on the Civic too


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great work on the digi vinyl


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up dee i wish u came out


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

heres some i got


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

back into shop,one more time  :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 20 2005, 09:27 PM~3854799
> *back into shop,one more time   :biggrin:
> *


Get 'em fool!! And bring out the cutty too.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 20 2005, 09:22 PM~3854767
> *what up dee i wish u came out
> *


No gas, no smoke, no $$$ :scrutinize: just dam broke.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

just had to add new pics since no one took one of my truck  

here is a bike i bougt today i need some mods done to it and i want to make my own forks can anyone steer me in the right direction


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i didn't get one of my bucket truck and the rest are to dark damit


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

should get a bagg hop going call jesus from Individuals car club i know he has baggs on the caddy i don't know of anyone else

has anyone hopped on bagg with u guys before


maybe a day hop for good pics to get sent around the world


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

but it was nice to put faces with the names here and to meet you guys


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wish i met more people

i think i'm too intimadating :biggrin:

ice where u in the full size truck?


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 20 2005, 09:54 PM~3854950
> *wish i met more people
> 
> i think i'm too intimadating  :biggrin:
> *


to busy with the camera bro


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

and yes james you missed it again


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

how are the brakes coming


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 20 2005, 09:59 PM~3854977
> *how are the brakes coming
> *


good enough to stop the car. gonna try to check out the master cylinder tomorrow. Start charging my batteries too so they are nice and hot for the weekend.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 20 2005, 09:57 PM~3854967
> *and yes james you missed it again
> *


Don't remind me.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 20 2005, 10:04 PM~3855007
> *Don't remind me.
> *


I didn't go if it helps :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

hey blazed out - Westcoast Hopper said "3" is eough the 4th is going to cost U


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

WHAT DO U MEAN


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

STILL SMOKING,


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

hop for $$$$ is how i take it


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

he beat u three times now the 4th u have to put up MONEY


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i need to find the bookie at the hopps i want to get in on this


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

GOING 2 LIFTED BACK HIGHER,


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

too bad no one stands i want to get a good shot of one hopper standing 


maybe the yellow regal!


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

hop was coo


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

some pics of the hop


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Sep 19 2005, 07:45 AM~3841834
> *Just wanted to give a quick "Thank You" to Tony a.ka. "impala_1962_ss_slow_lane" for bringing his car out to shoot saturday. The ride was tight, the model was hot, and the weather was clear. Perfect combination and we got some excellent images. Also thanks to Danny for bringing out his '50 Chevy, those shots came out good as hell. Big ups to SlowLane C.C. And also it was good to meet "Da_Knightstalker" a very cool homeboy. Sorry I missed the hop, looks like it was fun.
> 
> Peace,
> ...


no problem homie... it was a very good day... had a blast.. thanks to you for coming down and shooting our cars.. had a real good time hopefully we kick it again sometime :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Some more hop pics by my bro MonteLoko87 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

fuckit i'll post the rest in post ur rides... where they should be...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I seen a lot of people from back in the day at the hop last night. Still I have yet to meet a lot of you on here.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

dammit...missed another hot night hoppin'


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 21 2005, 08:33 AM~3856385
> *dammit...missed another hot night hoppin'
> *


_*dont worry...there shall be another shop call tonight!!!*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 21 2005, 09:41 AM~3856424
> *dont worry...there shall be another shop call tonight!!!
> *


Are you serious???


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 21 2005, 08:45 AM~3856441
> *Are you serious???
> *


_*very serious..and from what i understand..another one tomorrrow night!*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 21 2005, 09:47 AM~3856454
> *very serious..and from what i understand..another one tomorrrow night!
> *


Dang do you know who or is it under wraps???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 21 2005, 09:45 AM~3856441
> *Are you serious???
> *



SUPPOSED TO BE THURSDAY NIGHT.......HMMM....JOHNNY WAS 
WITH ROOSTER BOOSTER HYD. LAST NIGHT MAYBE HE KNOWS 
SOMETHING I DONT???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*hey i dont know what you all are talking about....*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2005, 11:46 PM~3855381
> *   fuckit i'll post the rest in post ur rides... where they should be...
> *


i think that those picts belong in this forum...its all about AZ!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WE NEED TO GET SOMTHING GOIN ON THE EASTSIDE


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 21 2005, 09:05 AM~3856543
> *i think that those picts belong in this forum...its all about AZ!!!!!!
> *


 yea these pics belong here because its all bout reppin az side


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 21 2005, 09:09 AM~3856568
> *WE NEED TO GET SOMTHING GOIN ON THE EASTSIDE
> *


I agree


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 21 2005, 09:09 AM~3856568
> *WE NEED TO GET SOMTHING GOIN ON THE EASTSIDE
> *


pure genius....a hop at riverview would be cool...lot and lots of room


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 21 2005, 09:27 AM~3856695
> *pure genius....a hop at riverview would be cool...lot and lots of room
> *


i don't think mesa cops will like that lol


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 21 2005, 10:00 AM~3856921
> *i don't think mesa cops will like that lol
> *


THEY DON'T BOTHER US OVER THERE AT ALL WE DO IT ALL THE TIME


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"we do it in mexico all da time"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what hoppers are in mesa? :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 21 2005, 10:54 AM~3857244
> *what hoppers are in mesa? :dunno:
> *


what up big ray :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 21 2005, 10:54 AM~3857244
> *what hoppers are in mesa? :dunno:
> *


i guess thats a valid question...i have no idea


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 21 2005, 08:41 AM~3856424
> *dont worry...there shall be another shop call tonight!!!
> *


Rooster u know little short guy if ur doing 35'' ur over his head. said he was coming down to do a shop call today at HOPPERS,don't know what time though. i'll try to keep u posted.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The streets are overflowin with action this week!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

overflow is good....was there this much action before LAY IT LOW.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NOW AZ IS BECOMING LIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 21 2005, 11:05 AM~3857321
> *what up big ray  :biggrin:
> *


waz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 21 2005, 11:19 AM~3857016
> *THEY DON'T BOTHER US OVER THERE AT ALL WE DO IT ALL THE TIME
> *



WELL WHERES THE EAST SIDE HOPPERS AT? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 21 2005, 11:20 AM~3857449
> *Rooster u know little short guy if ur doing 35'' ur over his head. said he was coming down to do a shop call today at HOPPERS,don't know what time though. i'll try to keep u posted.
> *


BUT ROOSTER DOESNT HAVE A HOPPER...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 21 2005, 12:15 PM~3857859
> *WELL WHERES THE EAST SIDE HOPPERS AT? :dunno:
> *


GOOD POINT. THE ONES THAT WERE HERE ARE SOLD. LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS BYE NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 21 2005, 12:20 PM~3857449
> *Rooster u know little short guy if ur doing 35'' ur over his head. said he was coming down to do a shop call today at HOPPERS,don't know what time though. i'll try to keep u posted.
> *



HEARD IT'S AT 7:00pm.?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 21 2005, 02:10 PM~3858740
> *HEARD IT'S AT 7:00pm.?
> *



donde?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 21 2005, 03:41 PM~3859011
> *donde?
> *


LET ME SEE.....HMM IF HOPPERS602 SAID "HES COMING DOWN 
TO HOPPERS TO DO A SHOP CALL" MAYBE ITS AT HOPPERS SHOP? :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 21 2005, 03:02 PM~3859186
> *LET ME SEE.....HMM IF HOPPER602 SAID HES COMING DOWN
> TO HOPPERS TO DO A SHOP CALL MAYBE ITS AT HOPPERS SHOP? :dunno:
> *


smartass.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 21 2005, 04:03 PM~3859191
> *smartass.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 21 2005, 03:03 PM~3859191
> *smartass.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats 2 votes

:roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 21 2005, 10:19 AM~3857016
> *THEY DON'T BOTHER US OVER THERE AT ALL WE DO IT ALL THE TIME
> *


until we (the phx gus) show up and then they were on us like flys


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WEST Mesa cops aren't that bad - BUT  East Mesa cops .... hmm.. they play by different rules


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

if the hop goes on i want to hit it up i have my video camera working now

can anyone stand up out in az?

can anyone tell me where to go i need to get my bike frame cut and welded and pipes bent for my handle bars and forks anyone have any experiance trying to get it done by the bike show at encanto


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 21 2005, 03:02 PM~3859186
> *LET ME SEE.....HMM IF HOPPERS602 SAID "HES COMING DOWN
> TO HOPPERS TO DO A SHOP CALL" MAYBE ITS AT HOPPERS SHOP? :dunno:
> *



FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

first of all, "all cops are bad cops". second of all, the rules are, "there are no rules!" when it comes to cops. and third and final, "when confused about, how to prejudge a cop, revert back to the "first of all" viewpoint".


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 21 2005, 04:08 PM~3859218
> *thats 2 votes
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LOL...... :roflmao: :roflmao: I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 21 2005, 04:20 PM~3859284
> *if the hop goes on i want to hit it up i have my video camera working now
> 
> can anyone stand up out in az?
> ...


JUST GO TO BUILD A BIKE AND BUY YO SHIT IT WILL BE FASTER AND EASIER


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

everyone has parts from nancy i will never win that way

and i just bought this bike from her she is the one that found it for me

my idea is flawless just has to get done

plus i have to save more money to get my stuff done at kerr west since they like to raise prices


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ME BUT THEIR PRICES DID GO UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonedox1_@Sep 21 2005, 03:25 PM~3859320
> *first of all, "all cops are bad cops".  second of all, the rules are, "there are no rules!" when it comes to cops.  and third and final,  "when confused about, how to prejudge a cop, revert back to the "first of all" viewpoint".
> *



This coming from a straight criminal -


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so this is an idea i drew down on paper


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 21 2005, 04:29 PM~3859714
> *so this is an idea i drew down on paper
> *


IF YOU DO MAKE IT LIKE THAT, THAT WILL BE BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 21 2005, 02:10 PM~3858740
> *HEARD IT'S AT 7:00pm.?
> *


will ROOSTER break the record??He is 0-2 so far.... :0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 21 2005, 04:36 PM~3859764
> *will ROOSTER break the record??He is 0-2 so far.... :0
> *


DAMN O-2 :0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm going to disassemble and build the stand right now

but i still need to know where i can get it welded at






5:24 so i'm done disassembling it here are the parts i am keeping

everything else will be done custom


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SEE YA AT THE HOP YOUNG ROGUE AND I'M OUT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so i called jesus with the blue caddy on baggs from indavinduals he sould be commin out tonight

i don't know what happened about the hop i did not see anyone

but i did get some work done to the frame while i was there

here is the just of what it is going to look like 

thank u luis


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anybody driving up to Vegas thats not entering a car in the show? If so when you leaving? I'm driving from Phoenix to Vegas Sat. morning/afternoon. Looking to maybe follow someone up


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

im driving to vegas probably saturday morning cuz i cant check in hotel till 4 pm saturday


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 22 2005, 09:49 AM~3863761
> *im driving to vegas probably saturday morning cuz i cant check in hotel till 4 pm saturday
> *


cool....you mind if we convoy up together


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

We're driving out on Saturday as well. PHX--->LAS


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HERES A FEW FROM LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

It was a decent hop last night not a lot of people showed up, but it was kool.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DID YOU SEE HYDROMAX BRING OUT THE MEAN ASS CUTTY :thumbsup: HE WAS LATE BUT HE MADE IT


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 09:44 AM~3864012
> *DID YOU SEE HYDROMAX BRING OUT THE MEAN ASS CUTTY  :thumbsup: HE WAS LATE BUT HE MADE IT
> *


Nah bro I left right after rooster and chalio were done going talking smack to each other. I was in that big ass white gang squad van. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HE WAS DOIN THE MOST


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Did it get higher than Mario's regal???


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WAAAAAAYYYYYYYY HIGHER


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 09:50 AM~3864039
> *WAAAAAAYYYYYYYY HIGHER
> *


No shit! dang... :0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 22 2005, 08:50 AM~3864041
> *No shit! dang...  :0
> *


THAT CARS A DAMN GREEN MONSTER (MINI GODZILLA)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

dang everybody's working 'cept me.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 09:51 AM~3864051
> *THAT CARS A DAMN GREEN MONSTER (MINI GODZILLA)
> *


no that car already has a name"KERMIT"
and "PINKY" Todds cutty is renamed to "MS. PIGGY"


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 22 2005, 09:31 AM~3864317
> *no that car already has a name"HERMIT"
> and "PINKY" Todds cutty is renamed to "MS. PIGGY"
> *


WHOPTY DO :uh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ding-ding.....

man i see some tension here........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NAW MAN :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*i know bro...im just joking.......*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2005, 11:11 AM~3864574
> *i know bro...im just joking.......
> *



Liar! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

damm imssed another flight


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 22 2005, 10:48 AM~3864880
> *damm imssed another flight
> *


what up dookie...whats new...you betta get at me!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 22 2005, 09:31 AM~3864317
> *no that car already has a name"HERMIT"
> and "PINKY" Todds cutty is renamed to "MS. PIGGY"
> *


HA HA....BUT YOU KNOW "MS. PIGGY" WILL LAY THE SMACK DOWN ON "HERMIT"... :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

damm right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

i mean hop car so dammm high they fly!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 22 2005, 11:56 AM~3864951
> *i mean hop  car so dammm high they fly!!!
> *


Sup cousin???


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

primo what going down!!! did you get me pm


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 22 2005, 10:58 AM~3864967
> *primo what going down!!! did you get me pm
> *


for sure...ill let you know.......


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

got to go get some choppers in the kleeze u know some local breezys


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 22 2005, 12:02 PM~3865002
> *got to go get some choppers in the kleeze u know some local breezys
> *



Huh? fool I can't even understand you over the internet, lol.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 22 2005, 11:02 AM~3865002
> *got to go get some choppers in the kleeze u know some local breezys
> *


_*ok hector ill translate chubbs daddy chicanics (chicano ebonics) ....

He has the desire to find a swell local gal in the clubs that are in close proximity to his home...He also hopes that hey have the same interests he does!*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2005, 12:10 PM~3865052
> *ok hector ill translate chubbs daddy chicanics (chicano ebonics) ....
> 
> He has the desire to find a swell local gal in the clubs that are in close proximity to his home...He also hopes that hey have the same interests he does!
> *



That's it??? Shit all these years I thought he was just being stupid or speaking another language, lol.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 22 2005, 09:31 AM~3864317
> *no that car already has a name"HERMIT"
> and "PINKY" Todds cutty is renamed to "MS. PIGGY"
> *


KERMIT


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2005, 01:10 PM~3865052
> *ok hector ill translate chubbs daddy chicanics (chicano ebonics) ....
> 
> He has the desire to find a swell local gal in the clubs that are in close proximity to his home...He also hopes that hey have the same interests he does!
> *


THATS PERFECT!!!!! LMOA


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

HEY FUCK YOU HECTOR!!!!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

HEY GUYS NAW FOR REAL I MIGHT HIT THS HURRIACANE OUT HERE DAWG THAT AINT KOOL!!11! IF NOT SEE YOU NEXT WEEK IN AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 22 2005, 12:24 PM~3865145
> *HEY GUYS  NAW FOR REAL  I MIGHT HIT THS HURRIACANE OUT HERE DAWG THAT AINT KOOL!!11! IF NOT SEE YOU NEXT WEEK IN AZ
> *


Well hurry your ass up and get over here.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 22 2005, 08:45 AM~3863574
> *anybody driving up to Vegas thats not entering a car in the show? If so when you leaving? I'm driving from Phoenix to Vegas Sat. morning/afternoon. Looking to maybe follow someone up
> *



anybody else?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 22 2005, 12:30 PM~3865184
> *anybody else?
> *



I think a couple of guys from high rollerz are going including my tio, so I might make it up there.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what day you leaving?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 22 2005, 12:42 PM~3865272
> *what day you leaving?
> *



It's to early to tell I do a lot of shit last minute, lol. If you plan shit out it never works out. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i see i went to the wrong spot

i talked witht the pres of Lasting Impressions they have no hoppers

that was my old car club


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 22 2005, 02:05 PM~3865857
> *i see i went to the wrong spot
> 
> i talked witht the pres of Lasting Impressions they have no hoppers
> ...



No nintendo... :dunno:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 22 2005, 11:30 AM~3865184
> *anybody else?
> *


a few of us are leaving Friday morning.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

jus tring to get 2 cents in


anyone know where i can get tubes bent right now i would like to get my forks and handle bars done tonight


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 22 2005, 12:16 PM~3865099
> *KERMIT
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID...LOL


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so this is the last pic i'm going to post in this thread 

but this is how the bike is going to sit for show 

it will raise up to ride


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

So whats going on this weekend?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 22 2005, 03:29 PM~3866744
> *So whats going on this weekend?
> *


 :wave: what IS up?? any ideas??


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

james! wut up with the tint, yo? can your hook ups swing somethin this weekend? for the next 2 weeks im gonna be workin 12hr shifts 7 days a week. and after that, im makin an appearance in Vegas for my boys bachelor party. i wont have any time to do it after this weekend until late Oct. let me know. 
wut up to you 2 bubz? you guys need to call me if you all are gonna roll out or hang out. im lookin to kick it. holla!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonedox1_@Sep 22 2005, 03:39 PM~3866781
> *james!  wut up with the tint, yo?  can your hook ups swing somethin this weekend?  for the next 2 weeks im gonna be workin 12hr shifts 7 days a week.  and after that, im makin an appearance in Vegas for my boys bachelor party.  i wont have any time to do it after this weekend until late Oct.  let me know.
> wut up to you 2 bubz?  you guys need to call me if you all are gonna roll out or hang out.  im lookin to kick it.  holla!
> *


'Sup BIG T - 
Isn't Carl's Bachelor party same weekend as Vegas Car Show --- ?? It's gonna be live!!! 
You know how we do it... probably be breaking in that wagon this weekend.. James wants to make it a hopper -


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Whats up Johnny 
wheres my chinese?????? =)


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

It wont be a hopper for a while, but I will probably still break it this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 03:46 PM~3866815
> *It wont be a hopper for a while, but I will probably still break it this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


are you gonna touch it.. then yeah- You'll break it this weekend!!!! :twak:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 03:47 PM~3866823
> *are you gonna touch it.. then yeah- You'll break it this weekend!!!!  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 09:31 PM~3866752
> *:wave: what IS up?? any ideas??
> *


Putting my interior back together right now,where do ya'll want to meet at this weekend?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 22 2005, 03:52 PM~3866841
> *Putting my interior back together right now,where do ya'll want to meet at this weekend?
> *


Somewhere, I think I have all my kinks worked out and want to finally cruise this thing. I'm down for whatever.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whatever time it is...... none of this showing up 2 hours late like last time... {ROGUE} he he he he


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 03:57 PM~3866863
> *whatever time it is...... none of this showing up 2 hours late like last time... {ROGUE} he he he he
> *


 :roflmao: Thats funny


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 03:57 PM~3866863
> *whatever time it is...... none of this showing up 2 hours late like last time... {ROGUE} he he he he
> *


or not showing at all.....(me)


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

The only reason I showed up a half hour late is because i'm used to everyone showing up two hours late :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2005, 03:58 PM~3866871
> *or not showing at all.....(me)
> *


Are you coming out this weekend Johnny?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 22 2005, 03:59 PM~3866878
> *The only reason I showed up a half hour late is because i'm used to everyone showing up two hours late :biggrin:
> *


You had the food, so we had to wait for you no matter how long you took


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 10:01 PM~3866891
> *You had the food, so we had to wait for you no matter how long you took
> *


true :biggrin: Cory said anytime we want to come back up to bring it on.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd go back...It was a nice cruise plus the food was pretty good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:00 PM~3866884
> *Are you coming out this weekend Johnny?
> *


yes i would imagine so....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

well, shitterbug..... :biggrin: lets do something...

does anybody have a dead group 31 battery we can put in james wagon for extra weight?...its damn near sitting 3


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 22 2005, 03:59 PM~3866878
> *The only reason I showed up a half hour late is because i'm used to everyone showing up two hours late :biggrin:
> *


no doubt--- HA HA HA 
i understand though.. us desert dwellers are night owls!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2005, 04:05 PM~3866912
> *yes i would imagine so....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:05 PM~3866913
> *well, shitterbug..... :biggrin:  lets do something...
> 
> does anybody have a dead group 31 battery we can put in james wagon for extra weight?...its damn near sitting 3
> *


Did you get my PM


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

johnny, thanx again, bro....shit was good....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 05:05 PM~3866913
> *well, shitterbug..... :biggrin:  lets do something...
> 
> does anybody have a dead group 31 battery we can put in james wagon for extra weight?...its damn near sitting 3
> *



Dang I just threw 10 bad batteries away like a week ago.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:05 PM~3866913
> *well, shitterbug..... :biggrin:  lets do something...
> 
> does anybody have a dead group 31 battery we can put in james wagon for extra weight?...its damn near sitting 3
> *


i have 3 at home


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:06 PM~3866926
> *Did you get my PM
> *


ya bro, just getting on line now...computer at my desk sucks


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2005, 04:05 PM~3866912
> *yes i would imagine so....
> *


 :thumbsup: its' been since the sonic cruise----


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

hey james is the rim good?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 10:05 PM~3866913
> *well, shitterbug..... :biggrin:  lets do something...
> 
> does anybody have a dead group 31 battery we can put in james wagon for extra weight?...its damn near sitting 3
> *


I could get one from the shop.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 03:46 PM~3866815
> *It wont be a hopper for a while, but I will probably still break it this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


NO NO NO :nono: I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HIT THE SWITCH FOR YOU :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:08 PM~3866937
> *ya bro, just getting on line now...computer at my desk sucks
> *


smash it :twak:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

heres a pic from tuesday nites hop with my little girl


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:09 PM~3866946
> *NO NO NO  :nono: I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HIT THE SWITCH FOR YOU  :roflmao:
> *


Oh..we can get it up...I just want to reinforce more and put two to the nose :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 22 2005, 04:08 PM~3866943
> *hey james is the rim good?
> *


Forgot to get a hammer...I'll check it tomorrow and I am going to bring you some A-Arms to the shop tomorrow also...Thanks again.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 03:57 PM~3866863
> *whatever time it is...... none of this showing up 2 hours late like last time... {ROGUE} he he he he
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M ALWAYS LATE FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

cute little girl.. you should bring her out..


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:12 PM~3866962
> *Forgot to get a hammer...I'll check it tomorrow and I am going to bring you some A-Arms to the shop tomorrow also...Thanks again.
> *


cool i need to start on the a-arms so i can get the front together


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:13 PM~3866965
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'M ALWAYS LATE FOR EVERYTHING
> *


We will just tell you to meet us at 4 so you are there by 6 when everyone else shows up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:14 PM~3866974
> *We will just tell you to meet us at 4 so you are there by 6 when everyone else shows up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Why do I get the feeling that still wont help Rogue :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 04:13 PM~3866967
> *cute little girl.. you should bring her out..
> *


thanks, she realy liked the hop. so i'll try and get out this weekend (means no drinking friday nite HAHA)


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:09 PM~3866946
> *NO NO NO  :nono: I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HIT THE SWITCH FOR YOU  :roflmao:
> *


rouge...you hangin out this weekend or what?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, I'm out - 
kisses


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 04:16 PM~3866987
> *ok, I'm out -
> kisses
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: wierdo :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

james, lets put in the solenoid and do the rim tonight @ my house


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 22 2005, 04:15 PM~3866977
> *Why do I get the feeling that still wont help Rogue  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD POINT. IF YOU WANNA MEET AT 6 O CLOCK TELL ME 3:30 :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

we should hang out at my house and harrass my crazy ass neighbor


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:18 PM~3866994
> *james, lets put in the solenoid and do the rim tonight @ my house
> *


Do you want to do that other hose too?...or should we wait til Sat. morning, cuz I will probably get new rears too.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:16 PM~3866981
> *rouge...you hangin out this weekend or what?
> *


YEAH I SHOULD BE OUT HAVE TO GET BACK TO WORK ON MY TOY SO I CAN PLAY A LITTLE THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:19 PM~3866999
> *we should hang out at my house and harrass my crazy ass neighbor
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .... :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: crazy ass neighbor


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:19 PM~3866999
> *we should hang out at my house and harrass my crazy ass neighbor
> *


SEE NOW IF IT'S THAT CLOSE I CAN BE ON TIME ....NO I TAKE THAT BACK :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:19 PM~3867003
> *Do you want to do that other hose too?...or should we wait til Sat. morning, cuz I will probably get new rears too.
> *



im tired of bleeding lines.....im blowing up that wagon


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:22 PM~3867020
> *im tired of bleeding lines.....im blowing up that wagon
> *


NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:21 PM~3867014
> *SEE NOW IF IT'S THAT CLOSE I CAN BE ON TIME ....NO I TAKE THAT BACK  :roflmao:
> *



good luck...bro :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:22 PM~3867020
> *im tired of bleeding lines.....im blowing up that wagon
> *


 :thumbsup: lets just hold all the switches up til something catches on fire...then get marshmellos :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:23 PM~3867031
> *good luck...bro :biggrin:
> *


J/K LETS DO SOMETHING THOUGH A 357 YOU HAVE ONE OF THEM FRIDAY NEIGHBORS STAY OFF MY LAWN OR ONE OF THEM HOUSE PARTY ONES


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

rouge...you cuttin that malibu?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:25 PM~3867045
> *rouge...you cuttin that malibu?
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:25 PM~3867041
> *J/K LETS DO SOMETHING THOUGH A 357 YOU HAVE ONE OF THEM FRIDAY NEIGHBORS  STAY OFF MY LAWN OR ONE OF THEM HOUSE PARTY ONES
> *


No, he's got one of them 24/7 drunk ass, annoying, old lady neighbors.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:25 PM~3867041
> *J/K LETS DO SOMETHING THOUGH A 357 YOU HAVE ONE OF THEM FRIDAY NEIGHBORS  STAY OFF MY LAWN OR ONE OF THEM HOUSE PARTY ONES
> *



she is a 50yr old drunk, you cant understand a word she says, and thinks that james car has "generators" in it....

2 nights ago she stole my neighbors extension cord.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:27 PM~3867054
> *No, he's got one of them 24/7 drunk ass, annoying, old lady neighbors.
> *


AW DAMN :thumbsdown:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:27 PM~3867058
> *she is a 50yr old drunk, you cant understand a word she says, and thinks that james car has "generators" in it....
> 
> 2 nights ago she stole my neighbors extension cord.
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:28 PM~3867062
> *AW DAMN  :thumbsdown:
> *


its actually great fun


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 22 2005, 04:22 PM~3867020
> *im tired of bleeding lines.....im blowing up that wagon
> *


Lets just do the hoses on Sat. then we can wash the cars and be ready to go.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:36 PM~3867117
> *Lets just do the hoses on Sat. then we can wash the cars and be ready to go.
> *


are you going to power wash the inside lol


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 22 2005, 04:37 PM~3867126
> *are you going to power wash the inside lol
> *


 :buttkick: ...No, but I will degrease it and wipe it all down.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm out...see you guys later....
randy, I will see you tomorrow with a-arms.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm going to try and get some welding done tonite on the front still need to get some 8" channel for the rear


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

lets try to come up with a spot tomoorow and get a roll call going. See if we can get a big turnout.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:39 PM~3867132
> *:buttkick: ...No, but I will degrease it and wipe it all down.
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS IN THE INSIDE


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

anybody got some 8" channel they don't need


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 22 2005, 04:44 PM~3867163
> *i'm going to try and get some welding done tonite on the front still need to get some 8" channel for the rear
> *


Once I get this Lincoln I will be building a new rack, maybe we can go in on a bunch of metal.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i might be buying a 96 chevy truck tomorrow for $600.00


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

and if i do i'll be selling my truck


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 04:45 PM~3867171
> *WHAT THE HELL IS IN THE INSIDE
> *


Just some oil in the very back...I bought brand new shitty hoses. Fittings leak, pissed me off.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

see you guys later...im out


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 22 2005, 04:49 PM~3867189
> *Just some oil in the very back...I bought brand new shitty hoses.  Fittings leak, pissed me off.
> *


yeah...brand new leaky hoses from orlie...thanx 
:wave: :scrutinize: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i think i can get a good guy price for hoses at empire need to talk to my mom some more about it


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

let me know what hoses you need and i'll see what prices I can get


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHERE YOU GETTING HOSES FROM ORLIES? GO TO EMPIRE


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

heres some pics of what i did tonite and the arches that i did before keep in mind this is my first time doing this


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i am going to plate inside the spring area in this picture


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

here is one of the springs and the messy work area


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

heres a pic of the 20's i have for my imp i just need some tires now


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2005, 05:02 PM~3867270
> *WHERE YOU GETTING HOSES FROM ORLIES? GO TO EMPIRE
> *


that where I went for my new front ones. Gonna go and get new rears tomorrow before these ones bust.

Randy, that rim was good. Going to put my tire on it tomorrow. I will definitely be ready for the weekend, so we are going somewhere.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 22 2005, 04:56 PM~3867239
> *let me know what hoses you need and i'll see what prices I can get
> *


Just need two 3 ft. #6 hoses for the rear. I am probably just gonna go to Empire to pick them up cuz they are right by my house. If you canget me a price though that would be cool. Just hit me up on my cell and let me know what it is and I may go to your boys shop.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 22 2005, 11:38 AM~3865246
> *I think a couple of guys from high rollerz are going including my tio, so I might make it up there.
> *



:biggrin:  :biggrin: We're leaving friday....


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

leaving saturday


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

does anybody want to cruise on saturday? its been a couple of weeks since everyone has gotten together?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Good Morning ~ ~ ~ 
it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.. a beautiful day in the neighborhood.... would you be mine... could you be mine... my neighbor.. ?
So whats up for tmrw night??? carwash @ 6ish... ?? cruise a bit.. maybe post up @ a bar??? WHATS THE WORD - BIRD!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2005, 12:41 AM~3869917
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin: We're leaving friday....
> *


What time on friday??? I talked to my tio yesterday and he told me he anted me to come. If I have the money I'll go but if not my ass is staying in Phoenix.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WE ARE LEAVING ON FRIDAY THE 7TH EARLY IN THE MORNING OR WHENEVER MY FOLKS FROM THE BAY AREA GET OUT THIS WAY :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY :dunno: IT'S FRIDAY NOBODY IS WORKIN HARD :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 23 2005, 09:47 AM~3871521
> *WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY :dunno: IT'S FRIDAY NOBODY IS WORKIN HARD :biggrin:
> *


WHATS ON FOR TONIGHT? ANYTHING?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DON'T KNOW LET ME CHECK AND SEE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 23 2005, 10:48 AM~3871527
> *WHATS ON FOR TONIGHT? ANYTHING?
> *


IF HAD THE SPRINGS THERE MIGHT BE A HOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 23 2005, 09:37 AM~3871161
> *Good Morning ~ ~ ~
> it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.. a beautiful day in the neighborhood.... would you be mine... could you be mine... my neighbor.. ?
> So whats up for tmrw night??? carwash @ 6ish... ?? cruise a bit.. maybe post up @ a bar??? WHATS THE WORD - BIRD!
> *


someboey say "BAR"..............lay of the ENERGY DRINKS i could feel the vibe 
over the net....


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Bueynos deeazz Feenex


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

trouble you know i got those springs in stock. HURRY UP THOUGH WERE CLOSING OCT 1st.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 23 2005, 10:37 AM~3871756
> *trouble you know i got those springs in stock. HURRY UP THOUGH WERE CLOSING OCT 1st.
> *


_*hes talking about me bro.....i have to get some out of my car....*_


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

^^^^WHY U CLOSING?^^^^^^


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 10:29 AM~3871718
> *someboey say "BAR"..............lay of the ENERGY DRINKS i could feel the vibe
> over the net....
> *


Its a Friday Vibe Man!! :twak: 
:nono: :tears:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 23 2005, 11:37 AM~3871756
> *trouble you know i got those springs in stock. HURRY UP THOUGH WERE CLOSING OCT 1st.
> *


DOES THAT MEAN YOUR HAVING A CLOSING SALE? 50% OFF


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I just got a call from saome lady who is throwng a Lil fiestival on Oct. 1st at Estrella Community College. They are gonna have Music, food, games and a Lowrider carshow.It is to celebrate Hispanic Heritage month. She will be faxing me all the info so I'll let you guys know how to register as soon as i get it.


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

sell everything to locos.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 10:25 AM~3871699
> *IF HAD THE SPRINGS THERE MIGHT BE A HOP!!!!!!!!!
> *



there should be a cruise and then a hop on saturday. meet up, cruise, then have another midnight hop...shits tight


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 23 2005, 12:12 PM~3872006
> *there should be a cruise and then a hop on saturday.  meet up, cruise, then have another midnight hop...shits tight
> *


O'YEAH......WHOS HOPPING?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

you are!!!!!!! :thumbsup: im just sayin...on saturdays some of us like to cruise...it would be cool to have a hop that same night...ya know save these hops on tues and wens for a saturday night


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 23 2005, 10:48 AM~3871527
> *WHATS ON FOR TONIGHT? ANYTHING?
> *



I just got back from picking up another car. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

70th AVE S. OF LOWER BUCKEYE</span>


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 12:39 PM~3872208
> *LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER SHOP CALL TONITE
> 
> ROOSTER BOOSTER HYD. IS GOING TO LOCOS
> ...



Against "the black monte"???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 23 2005, 02:37 PM~3871161
> *So whats up for tmrw night??? carwash @ 6ish... ?? cruise a bit.. maybe post up @ a bar??? WHATS THE WORD - BIRD!
> *



so let's make it the car wash at 6:00,and that means 4:00 for some of you :biggrin: you know who you are :twak:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 23 2005, 11:52 AM~3872294
> *so let's make it the car wash at 6:00,and that  means 4:00 for some of you  :biggrin: you know who you are :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ROGUE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

johnny...you wanna make a roll call for saturday night?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 23 2005, 11:52 AM~3872294
> *so let's make it the car wash at 6:00,and that  means 4:00 for some of you  :biggrin: you know who you are :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sat night... car wash 6 o'clock - cool. but den what???
whats up 4 2-nite


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

somebody come up with something for tonight , i'm down to do something


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I see you down there Chris, where have you and Kyle been?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i guess LOCOs tonight....


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 23 2005, 12:56 PM~3872698
> *somebody come up with something for tonight , i'm down to do something
> *


357 is talking about going to that hop at LOCO'S tonight. I think thats gonna be our plan.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 23 2005, 01:53 PM~3872665
> *sat night... car wash 6 o'clock - cool. but den what???
> whats up 4  2-nite
> *


MUST BE IGNORING MY POST...LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 01:04 PM~3872771
> *MUST BE IGNORING MY POST...LOL
> *


no shit....big red letters...hard to miss :twak:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

loco's it is


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 01:04 PM~3872771
> *MUST BE IGNORING MY POST...LOL
> *


some people ARE trying to work too you know!!! =)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 02:04 PM~3872771
> *MUST BE IGNORING MY POST...LOL
> *



I'll be there.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HEY JESS I LIKE THAT PIC


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 23 2005, 01:20 PM~3872901
> *some people ARE trying to work too you know!!! =)
> *


like 15 minutes of ACTUAL work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I got a lot of work to do if I am gonna make it out tonight so, see you guys later.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :angry:  :cheesy: :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'll be out there i wanna take more pics of the yellow regal

maybe it could stand?????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 04:06 PM~3873352
> *i'll be out there i wanna take more pics of the yellow regal
> 
> maybe it could stand?????
> *



If it locked up a lil higher it would do it all the time.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 04:06 PM~3873352
> *i'll be out there i wanna take more pics of the yellow regal
> 
> maybe it could stand?????
> *


THAT CAR DOESNT STAND


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 23 2005, 04:26 PM~3873469
> *THAT CAR DOESNT STAND
> *


If you pick it higher from the back it would.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

doesent that white cutty stand


i like the green regal from the video dragin the back bumper thats what i compare hall the regals cutty's too badest one i haveseen


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

cars that stand = BAD :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 23 2005, 04:32 PM~3873525
> *cars that stand = BAD :nono:
> *


I agree.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone ever bring out a dancer i never get to see side to side action or back hop 

good 3 wheel by the lincoln tues night most action i have seen lately


why is it bad?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 04:33 PM~3873534
> *anyone ever bring out a dancer i never get to see side to side action or back hop
> 
> good 3 wheel by the lincoln tues night most action i have seen lately
> ...



I remember when the blue LS monte from Lugo's used to come out to sueno. I almost bought that car.Then I started hittin 36" in my single pump '80 monte carlo. Dang I miss that car. :tears:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

what year wuz that


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

alot of weight and a high lock up= standing= not reliably driveable & missing body pieces in my opinion its harder to get a streetable car to hop good than to get a car to stand


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

OH YEAH I REMEMBER EVERYONE USED TO HIT 36" IN THERE DRIVEWAY....


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

CARS THAT STAND NO MORE BUENO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 23 2005, 04:41 PM~3873610
> *OH YEAH I REMEMBER EVERYONE USED TO HIT 36" IN THERE DRIVEWAY....
> *



No I used to take my car out. That's when I had Alex from Lugo's do the work.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Randy, 
you coming out tonight.. I know James would like to c u... 
and we would like to meet you... :wave: :wave:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

SO LUGOS MADE YOUR RIDE DO 36"?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 23 2005, 04:56 PM~3873696
> *SO LUGOS MADE YOUR RIDE DO 36"?
> *



Yessir.


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

~~~~~WOW~~~~~~


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 23 2005, 04:58 PM~3873704
> *~~~~~WOW~~~~~~
> *



That's what I said. :uh:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 23 2005, 03:48 PM~3873653
> *Randy,
> you coming out tonight.. I know James would like to c u...
> and we would like to meet you...  :wave:  :wave:
> *


are you going to the hop? i am going to look at 2 houses after work then head home. i might make it to the hop


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

MAKE SURE ALL U GUYS GO TONITE LOCOS NEEDS CHEERLEADERS...


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

THERE SERVING HOT DOG AND A COKE FOR 1.50


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

just want to show everyone whats goingon in az in the garages of the valley

look for the bomb soon to be hittin the streets

i would like to thank sergo for helping me weld up my frame


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

dam how much for the 64


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

PHXKSTM...That car is tight as F**K


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 23 2005, 04:02 PM~3873732
> *are you going to the hop? i am going to look at 2 houses after work then head home. i might make it to the hop
> *


Yeah, we going to the hop. Probably wont take out the wagon til tomorrow though. You should go.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 23 2005, 08:45 AM~3871212
> *What time on friday??? I talked to my tio yesterday and he told me he anted me to come. If I have the money I'll go but if not my ass is staying in Phoenix.
> *



Depends on the transports homie... Probably afternoon... U should roll... :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I'M A BOSS, TYCOON :biggrin: SEE YALL AT THE HOP :banghead:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 04:53 PM~3874016
> *just want to show everyone whats goingon in az in the garages of the valley
> 
> look for the bomb soon to be hittin the streets
> ...


 dam homie you sellin the impala


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

these are not my ride but my neighbor who is helping me with my bike

he said today the 64 might go for sale don't know how much yet he just through it out there

it is a very clean 64

he should be at the hop tonight i told him about it and told him about the site also hopefully he will register and log on here


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

pics from tonight


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 06:44 PM~3874624
> *these are not my ride but my neighbor who is helping me with my bike
> 
> he said today the 64 might go for sale don't know how much yet he just through it out there
> ...


cool homie just keep us posted


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

The hop was dope. It was nice to be able to put some faces with names. Thanks to Trouble for the invite :thumbsup: , everyone was cool. Can;t wait for the next one.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON TONIGHT IN THE 602


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

carwash at central and baseline 6:00


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

west side meetup at 43rd and bethany at build a bike at 400pm
then caravan to the car wash meetup on southern and kryene at 530pm
then caravan to the scottsdale pavallions 700pm
i'll be at all three spots

lowriders meeting up on central and baseline should caravan to the pavallions tonight take over the car show with lowriders and minis

thank you for letting me comeover and take pics sorry i was not more sociolable i was too blazed

they don't like me takin pics of the yellow car for some reason
would like to get some day time pics of it through
if i don't buy the 64 maybe i'll buy the regal

think i might use the same color scheme on my bike powder coat my wheels yellow also


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD .......GUESS I'LL BE ROLLIN TO THE S.S...... IS IT GONA BE JUMPIN OR JUST LAID BACK


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 19 2005, 06:41 PM~3846175
> *Anybody need a transporter to go to Vegas?
> 
> We have 1 open spot available. $450 round trip. PM if you need more details. Looking to have the spot filled up by this weekend.
> *


ttt


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Wheres them pics at Tonedox1?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

or was it just video that you took?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what is tonedox1??


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 25 2005, 11:51 AM~3881216
> *Wheres them pics at Tonedox1?
> *



HEY BRO CAN YOU POST SOME PICS OF THE WAGON???

IS THAT ROGUES OLD ONE ??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 24 2005, 01:15 AM~3876143
> *pics from tonight
> *


THE YELLOW REGAL IS FOR SALE 9000 G'S


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

ANYTHING POPPIN OFF TONIGHT IN THA 6-0-DUECE?????


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

heres some pic of the a-arms that james gave me for my a-rms. ranout of wire so i did not get to finish the first one, but it's close


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Sep 25 2005, 03:22 PM~3882024
> *THE YELLOW REGAL IS FOR SALE 9000 G'S*





> *
> *


The Regal is nice, but I don't think he'll get 9 millions dollars for it.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Sep 25 2005, 08:16 PM~3883555
> *
> 
> The Regal is nice, but I don't think he'll get 9 millions dollars for it.
> *



:buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 25 2005, 08:45 PM~3883747
> *:buttkick:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 

I thought it was basic math, 9000x1000=9000000

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 25 2005, 02:21 PM~3881770
> *HEY BRO CAN YOU POST SOME PICS OF THE WAGON???
> 
> IS THAT ROGUES OLD ONE ??
> *


Yeah, its Rogues old one. I will take some pics of it and put them up. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Randy, I have the ball joints and new bushings for you too. Next time I see you I will give them to you. 

You got to come by and check out the Lincoln I got today.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any pics of hop today


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Sep 25 2005, 08:54 PM~3883808
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I thought it was basic math, 9000x1000=9000000
> ...


ninethousand homie fullywrappedframe no showcar but cleanass regal for a hopper single pump doing sixtyeight inhes and drives to all the hops :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

that regal clean


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

backyard monte hitting 80 inchs


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 26 2005, 01:56 AM~3884569
> *ninethousand homie fullywrappedframe no showcar but cleanass regal for a hopper  single pump doing sixtyeight inhes and drives to all the hops :0
> *


 hey boss man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 26 2005, 12:11 AM~3884610
> *
> *


awesome


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 26 2005, 12:11 AM~3884610
> *
> *


that shit looks a little dry lol


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 25 2005, 10:52 PM~3884444
> *Hey Randy, I have the ball joints and new bushings for you too.  Next time I see you I will give them to you.
> 
> You got to come by and check out the Lincoln I got today.
> *


I will try and do it today all call later like at 12 or 1


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 26 2005, 07:41 AM~3885383
> *BLAH!.......
> *


blah...blah...blah....

hey bro, thanx again for a TIGHT friday night :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

look out yall, i got picts from fri, sat, and sunday on the EASTSIDE @ riverview park


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 08:55 AM~3885739
> *look out yall, i got picts from fri, sat, and sunday on the EASTSIDE @ riverview park
> *


POST EM UP


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Gabe's monte cruising down baseline


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the wagon under NEW ownership...IMPRESSIVE OWNERSHIP!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

wagon and Tino's clean ass cutty


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

all of us...cutty, wagon, burban, accord, cutty, monte...restocking for the cruise


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fresh white walls on the accord!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 09:20 AM~3885874
> *:wave:
> *


oh no ! ! ! !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Gabe instegating James....ALL NIGHT!!!

FUEL INJECTED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

monte @ the car wash...up..up...and away


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Tino in traffic


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 09:14 AM~3885831
> *the wagon under NEW ownership...IMPRESSIVE OWNERSHIP!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

get to work james!!!!!.....and where is that bossy ass Fred?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

sat night @ HOPPERS....Rooster


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

run for your lives!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

man....that linc was SUPER SOLID!


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 09:14 AM~3885831
> *the wagon under NEW ownership...IMPRESSIVE OWNERSHIP!
> *


at least now it hops :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and my personal favorite...sunday @ riverview...last pic before my batteries went dead :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

look at that wagon get off....thanx to Roman's help.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 09:35 AM~3885990
> *at least now it hops :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN AT LEAST NOW IT HOPS :nono:WHO EVER YOU ARE :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 26 2005, 09:40 AM~3886041
> *WHAT YOU MEAN AT LEAST NOW IT HOPS  :nono:
> *



rogue.... i think ur gunna have to get another wagon .... but a white on...then get thing crackin


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 26 2005, 09:43 AM~3886055
> *rogue.... i think ur gunna have to get another wagon .... but a white on...then get thing crackin
> *


that wagon is getting repainted white....so go back to the drawing board :buttkick:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 26 2005, 09:43 AM~3886055
> *rogue.... i think ur gunna have to get another wagon .... but a white on...then get thing crackin
> *


I HAVE A NEW PROJECT NOW


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 09:45 AM~3886069
> *that wagon is getting repainted white....so go back to the drawing board :buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WE'RE JUST GETTING STARTED WITH THAT WAGON....ITS GONNA GET WORSE...OR....IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 09:50 AM~3886101
> *WE'RE JUST GETTING STARTED WITH THAT WAGON....ITS GONNA GET WORSE...OR....IMPRESSIVE!
> *


SEE NOW YOU GONNA MAKE ME PICK UP THIS OTHER ONE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 26 2005, 09:51 AM~3886117
> *SEE NOW YOU GONNA MAKE ME PICK UP THIS OTHER ONE
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

ill call home depot tel them to get th wood ready


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 09:58 AM~3886166
> *ill call home depot tel them to get th wood ready
> *


LESS WEIGHT BIOTCH :buttkick:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

less=good :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:09 AM~3886248
> *less=good :dunno:
> *


UNLIKE THAT CUTLASS :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

if it doesnt hop at least it will float on water :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT THAT CUTLASS OF YOURS,4 EXTRA TONS OF WEIGHT :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

when you had that black wagon at starlite park there was wood holdin down th battery rack :twak: th pumps were mounted to th floor panel :twak: & you had a oily towel trying to cover it all up when you were hand hopping it :buttkick:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> when you had that black wagon at starlite park there was wood holdin down th battery rack :twak: th pumps were mounted to th floor panel :twak: & you had a oily towel trying to cover it all up when you were hand hopping it :buttkick:
> :biggrin: TELL YOU WHAT INSTAPOODLE PULL THAT HEAVY A** CUTLASS OUT THIS WEEKEND I GOT SOMTHIN FOR YA :twak: I BET YA WON'T SEE NO HANDS


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

check the cutty no wieght. at least its done right.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

when & where?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:28 AM~3886370
> *check the cutty no wieght. at least its done right.
> *


JUST BRING IT AFTER YOU PICK UP THE BLACK PRIMERED ONE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:29 AM~3886381
> *when & where?
> *


YOU DIDN'T EVEN DO IT YOU BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

where?


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

???


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHEREVER YOU WILL BE


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

tells me to bring it out but doesnt say when or where.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

you pick the spot & time in front of people right now


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:36 AM~3886449
> *tells me to bring it out but doesnt say when or where.
> *


MESA OR THE WESTSIDE WHEREVER YOU GONNA BE AT YOU DO UNDERSTAND ENGLISH :dunno:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

he just pmed me sunday 5pm riverview park mesa


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:40 AM~3886492
> *he just pmed me sunday 5pm riverview park mesa
> *


YOU CAN READ :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

trunks open for every one to see


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 09:38 AM~3886017
> *look at that wagon get off....thanx to Roman's help.....
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Roman.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:43 AM~3886506
> *trunks open for every one to see
> *


 :thumbsup: DONE INSTAPOODLE


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:43 AM~3886506
> *trunks open for every one to see
> *


DOUBLE PUMP SHI* DON'T SCARE ME


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

single pump cutty against your single cutty


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:46 AM~3886524
> *single pump cutty against your single cutty
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE CAR BUT THAT'S COOL SINGLES :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:46 AM~3886524
> *single pump cutty against your single cutty
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT'S IN MY CUTTY :roflmao:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

what you gonna hop someone elses car. how you gonna call me out when you dont have a car to hop :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:48 AM~3886533
> *what you gonna hop someone elses car. how you gonna call me out when you dont have a car to hop :roflmao:
> *


NO TRUST ME THE CAR I BRING IS MINE OH YEA HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

probably alot more wood than metal. :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Sep 26 2005, 10:50 AM~3886543
> *probably alot more wood than metal.  :roflmao:
> *


JUST BRING IT NO WOOD THAT WAS THE WAGON JUST PULL THAT HEAVY CUTASS UP NO MORE TALK SEE YA SUNDAY INSTAPOODLE :biggrin: OPEN TRUNKS REMEMBER :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

is it HOT in here, or is it just me?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 10:56 AM~3886590
> *is it HOT in here, or is it just me?
> *


No, I think its warm in here too


----------



## G-RIDER602 (Sep 26, 2005)

dam callin out


----------



## G-RIDER602 (Sep 26, 2005)

post up some phoenix lo lows


----------



## G-RIDER602 (Sep 26, 2005)

post some phx lo lows


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

? ttt=What


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 26 2005, 11:27 AM~3886799
> *? ttt=What
> *


ttt= to the top...basically just bumping your topic to the top of the page.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

SO WAS THERE A HOP LAST NIGHT?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 26 2005, 12:47 PM~3886919
> *SO WAS THERE A HOP LAST NIGHT?
> *



Yessir!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

WAS IT AT HOPPERS? WHO HOPPED & WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 26 2005, 12:01 PM~3886995
> *WAS IT AT HOPPERS? WHO HOPPED & WHAT HAPPENED
> *


The EAST side had a hop - 
Mesa's "Make IT Happen" & CHANDLERS "Impressive C.C."


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 26 2005, 12:01 PM~3886995
> *WAS IT AT HOPPERS? WHO HOPPED & WHAT HAPPENED
> *


then another hop in PHX


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

DAMN .... I GOTTA SEE IF I CAN GET OUT EARLY ON SUNDAY TO SEE THIS ....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

definately worth catchin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

All I kept hearing last night was "younger hogg, where you at?". That shit was comedy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 09:37 AM~3886010
> *and my personal favorite...sunday @ riverview...last pic before my batteries went dead :thumbsdown:
> *


look my a-arms holding up haha


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:15 PM~3887927
> *look my a-arms holding up haha
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

got some wire today i'm going to finish a least one a-arm tonite damit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:15 PM~3887927
> *look my a-arms holding up haha
> *


holdin up real good, real good!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:22 PM~3887967
> *got some wire today i'm going to finish a least one a-arm tonite damit
> *


just bring your welder to work and do it in the back :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 26 2005, 02:30 PM~3888013
> *just bring your welder to work and do it in the back :biggrin:
> *


i wish to much hammering to do or i would lol


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 02:29 PM~3888008
> *holdin up real good, real good!
> *


yeah i did 1 1/2" ext on those a-arms i'm going 2" on these


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 25 2005, 07:58 PM~3883421
> *heres some pic of the a-arms that james gave me for my a-rms. ranout of wire so i did not get to finish the first one, but it's close
> *



i can get you some nice a arms done up over here in yuma, az.  

or hit up servinu2. his cutty was king of the streets a few yrs back. mike hit in the 80s, i believe. brn euro cutty. :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

i think he changed his screen name. :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:35 PM~3888044
> *yeah i did 1 1/2" ext on those a-arms i'm going 2" on these
> *


2 for too much


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 26 2005, 02:38 PM~3888064
> *i can get you some nice a arms done up over here in yuma, az.
> 
> or hit up servinu2. his cutty was king of the streets a few yrs back. mike hit in the 80s, i believe. brn euro cutty.  :cheesy:
> *


thanks I'm doing it all myself the first time and learning a lot. I enjoy doing it so far haha


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

ok so sun 5pm riverview park mesa. rouge called me out to hop. trunks open single on single.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 02:41 PM~3888089
> *2 for too much
> *


what you don't like 2"


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

whatz up bubb


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 26 2005, 03:40 PM~3888083
> *i think he changed his screen name. :dunno:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'sup Ran... 
good to see you Friday night...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:45 PM~3888124
> *what you don't like 2"
> *


1.5 is cool....the wagon is about as far as i like


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 26 2005, 02:53 PM~3888191
> *'sup Ran...
> good to see you Friday night...
> *


i was not feeling good saturday so i didn't make out sorry


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THERE IS A FREE CARWASH FOR TODAY! IT'S LOCATED ON 16TH STREET AND JUST SOUTH OF MISSOURI AVE. SO GO AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED FOR FREE, I THINK THE PLACE IS CALLED "QUICK AND CLEAN".


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

HOUSE CALL TONIGHT AT LOCOS SHOP

ROOSTERS IS CALLING OUT LOCOS & STREET LIFE AT LOCOCS TONIGHT AT 7:00PM


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

here we go again


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMAGIC_@Sep 26 2005, 03:22 PM~3888452
> *HOUSE CALL TONIGHT AT LOCOS SHOP
> 
> ROOSTERS IS CALLING OUT LOCOS & STREET LIFE AT LOCOCS TONIGHT AT 7:00PM
> *


 :0 WHAT CARS? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMAGIC_@Sep 26 2005, 04:22 PM~3888452
> *HOUSE CALL TONIGHT AT LOCOS SHOP
> 
> ROOSTERS IS CALLING OUT LOCOS & STREET LIFE AT LOCOCS TONIGHT AT 7:00PM
> *


It never starts at the time given. I'll be there at 8. :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMAGIC_@Sep 26 2005, 03:22 PM~3888452
> *HOUSE CALL TONIGHT AT LOCOS SHOP
> 
> ROOSTERS IS CALLING OUT LOCOS & STREET LIFE AT LOCOCS TONIGHT AT 7:00PM
> *


how am i going to get my car done if i keep going out :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 03:38 PM~3888562
> *how am i going to get my car done if i keep going out  :biggrin:
> *


work faster....lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 26 2005, 03:37 PM~3888550
> *It never starts at the time given. I'll be there at 8.  :biggrin:
> *


True that!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 03:38 PM~3888562
> *how am i going to get my car done if i keep going out  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i think my dogs hate me...im bringing them out next time


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 26 2005, 03:34 PM~3888526
> *:0 WHAT CARS? :biggrin:
> *



LOCOS= 64

STREET LIFE = LINCOLN

ROOSTER = MONTE(AKA STREET LIFE & LOCOCS) HAHAHA


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 26 2005, 03:41 PM~3888581
> *work faster....lol
> *


HAHA if i didn't leave @ 7:30 in the morning and get back @ 6:30 at nite it would be all good


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHERES THE HOP AT ???


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 26 2005, 03:47 PM~3888649
> *WHERES THE HOP AT ???
> *



LOCOS AT 7OTH AVE & LOWER BUCKEYE


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 26 2005, 03:47 PM~3888649
> *WHERES THE HOP AT ???
> *



I.E. ADRSS OR ATLEAST X-ROADS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 03:42 PM~3888596
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i think my dogs hate me...im bringing them out next time
> *


say what???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

crossroads/??
70th ave & lower buckeye....!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody want to buy a laptop? Dell D500 with a pentium M processor, and Windows XP professional. Like new $500.00.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 26 2005, 03:50 PM~3888672
> *crossroads/??
> 70th ave & lower buckeye....!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I GOT YA.... DAMN THAT FLOOD CONTROL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 26 2005, 03:49 PM~3888663
> *say what???? :0  :0  :0
> *


thats right...they're like our kids...hey why not...i hate leavin them at home


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 26 2005, 03:52 PM~3888697
> *Anybody want to buy a laptop? Dell D500 with a pentium M processor, and Windows XP professional. Like new $500.00.
> *


your looking @ $275.00 from me


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 04:56 PM~3888730
> *your looking @ $275.00 from me
> *



Dang put on a mask and robb me, then I would feel better. :biggrin: I'm firm on the price.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 26 2005, 04:01 PM~3888765
> *Dang put on a mask and robb me, then I would feel better.  :biggrin: I'm firm on the price.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

".....lay on the ground.. you've been robbed"


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 26 2005, 04:01 PM~3888765
> *Dang put on a mask and robb me, then I would feel better.  :biggrin: I'm firm on the price.
> *


i don't use mask at work when i rob :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 04:08 PM~3888813
> *i don't use mask at work when i rob  :biggrin:
> *


them crack heads dont know any better anyways


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

hop tonite


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 26 2005, 05:04 PM~3888787
> *".....lay on the ground.. you've been robbed"
> *


I'm telling you, lol. The only way you can offer somebody waaaaay under what they're asking for is when 1) They're hurting for money 2) they're a crack head or 3) a combo of both. I'm not any of the above just though someone might want a laptop with wireless internet capabilities, that way you could get free internet from your nieghbor if they have a wireless modem, like me. :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 26 2005, 04:12 PM~3888834
> *I'm telling you, lol. The only way you can offer somebody waaaaay under what they're asking for is when 1) They're hurting for money 2) they're a crack head or 3) a combo of both. I'm not any of the above just though someone might want a laptop with wireless internet capabilities, that way you could get free internet from your nieghbor if they have a wireless modem, like me.  :biggrin:
> *


i just thought i would offer :biggrin: you never know what you can get without asking


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 26 2005, 04:12 PM~3888834
> *I'm telling you, lol. The only way you can offer somebody waaaaay under what they're asking for is when 1) They're hurting for money 2) they're a crack head or 3) a combo of both. I'm not any of the above just though someone might want a laptop with wireless internet capabilities, that way you could get free internet from your nieghbor if they have a wireless modem, like me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...thats funny as hell...i gotta a partner that does that same shit....last week when we posted the broken upper on the wagon, we used my neighbors service....just walkin around the cul de sac until he got signal...he made it very clear..."i'm not hacking...i'm receiving signal" :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 04:17 PM~3888873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ...thats funny as hell...i gotta a partner that does that same shit....last week when we posted the broken upper on the wagon, we used my neighbors service....just walkin around the cul de sac until he got signal...he made it very clear..."i'm not hacking...i'm receiving signal"  :roflmao:
> *


HACKER!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 26 2005, 04:19 PM~3888883
> *HACKER!!!!!
> *


yeah...no shit


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMAGIC_@Sep 26 2005, 03:42 PM~3888598
> *LOCOS= 64
> 
> STREET LIFE =  LINCOLN
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 26 2005, 04:19 PM~3888883
> *HACKER!!!!!
> *


CRIMINAL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

and I'm out!!!!!!!!!!
Buh - bye


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 26 2005, 05:14 PM~3888850
> *i just thought i would offer :biggrin: you never know what you can get without asking
> *



It's kool bro, I just like to talk shit. It's all fun and games till someone gets hurt after that it's down right hilarious. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 05:17 PM~3888873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ...thats funny as hell...i gotta a partner that does that same shit....last week when we posted the broken upper on the wagon, we used my neighbors service....just walkin around the cul de sac until he got signal...he made it very clear..."i'm not hacking...i'm receiving signal"  :roflmao:
> *


That's the way I look at it. C'mon whenever you do something wrong that benifits you you have to make it into a right, that's when you know you're from the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

everybody...take a look in the for sale forum...look for "screw it i'll let it go for a g"
what appears to be a clean 2 door coupe...but its in georgia. brand new post


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Who's going to the Vegas show???


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: I DONT KNOW BILL U BETTER LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS SHIT CUZ IF U WOULD OF HOPPED AGAINST ME U WOULD OF GOT UR ASS SERVED TO U SO ITS BETWEEN U AND WHOS TALKING SHIT TO U SO DONT PUT ME INTO IT I GUESS THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT OF ALL THE BULLSHIT U SAY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Sep 26 2005, 05:53 PM~3889116
> *:angry: I DONT KNOW BILL U BETTER LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS SHIT CUZ IF U WOULD OF HOPPED AGAINST ME  U WOULD OF GOT UR ASS SERVED TO U SO ITS BETWEEN U AND WHOS TALKING SHIT TO U SO DONT PUT ME INTO IT I GUESS THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT OF ALL THE BULLSHIT U SAY
> *



Can the people that have no clue what you're talking about get some insight???


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

I GOT A PM FROM SUM INSTIGATOR GUY TALKING SHIT TO ROGUE AND ROGUE WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIS OWN CLUB MEMBER(ME) ITS COOL THOUGH !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Sep 26 2005, 04:53 PM~3889116
> *:angry: I DONT KNOW BILL U BETTER LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS SHIT CUZ IF U WOULD OF HOPPED AGAINST ME  U WOULD OF GOT UR ASS SERVED TO U SO ITS BETWEEN U AND WHOS TALKING SHIT TO U SO DONT PUT ME INTO IT I GUESS THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT OF ALL THE BULLSHIT U SAY
> *


what the hell you talkin about hoe don't start on the e net you know where i work at :angry:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

tell you all like this run up or shut up i get off in a few holla at me 480-430-4234


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

i wasnt trying to call him out he started it with me. i was just complementing the new owner of the wagon. but he called me out. so i told the truth.


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

UR THE ONE TALKING SHIT BOUT ME ON THE NET SO CHECK UR SHIT HOMIE AND BELIEVE IT ILL BE OUT AGAIN U BETTER COME STRONG :biggrin:


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL INSTIGATOR U GOT SUMTHING TO SAY THEN ILL HIT U UP WHEN IM DONE 2 SINGLE HOMIE NO WEIGHT IN MY SHIT IF U MANT SUM 2 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> UR THE ONE TALKING SHIT BOUT ME ON THE NET SO CHECK UR SHIT HOMIE AND BELIEVE IT ILL BE OUT AGAIN U BETTER COME STRONG  :biggrin:
> [/quot :biggrin:


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

DONT HAVE IT ON ME


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

LEAVE A MESSAGE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

call me then e banger


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 26 2005, 04:58 PM~3889151
> *tell you all like this run up or shut up i get off in a few holla at me 480-430-4234
> *


YOU TELL THEM THEY SOUND LIKE BITCHES TALKING SHIT ON THE NET...


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHA I AINT NO BITCH HE HAD SUMTHING TO SAY HAVE HIM CALL ME SO U SHOULDNT BE TALKING EITHER AND ON TOP OF THAT HE KNOWS WHERE I LIVE 2


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

i will be over there in about 20 minutes e banger since you talking on here be there :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Sep 26 2005, 05:11 PM~3889253
> *HAHAHAHA I AINT NO BITCH HE HAD SUMTHING TO SAY HAVE HIM CALL ME SO U SHOULDNT BE TALKING EITHER AND ON TOP OF THAT HE KNOWS WHERE I LIVE 2
> *


I DON'T KNOW THAT MF BUT DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO..


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

AINT HOME EITHER IM DOING SHIT WORKING ON MY CAR ULL SEE ME SUNDAY SAVE IT IF U GOT IT


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

dam whats up with all this shit talkin


----------



## MAKEITHAPPEN (Jul 8, 2005)

JUST BRING UR CAR REMEMBER U CALLED SUMONE OUT  :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Ray


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKEITHAPPEN_@Sep 26 2005, 05:24 PM~3889333
> *JUST BRING UR CAR REMEMBER U CALLED SUMONE OUT    :biggrin:
> *


that's sunday not today loud mouth internet gangsta


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone rolling to the central cruise this saturday??? :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Where's Johnny?.....I haven't seen him on here in awhile


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 26 2005, 08:56 PM~3891025
> *anyone rolling to the central cruise this saturday???  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 26 2005, 07:35 PM~3889420
> *What Up Ray
> *


 IS THAT YOU WENESDAY????


WHAT IF SO!!!!


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS UP TO ALL AZER'S AND MY BIG M FAMILY KEEP IT CRACKING!
FUCK ALL THIS BULLSHIT SHIT TALKIN!


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

sup phx


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG...........

I'LL SHOW UP AT ALL 3 OF YOUR HOUSES AND 
YOU GUYS COULD ADD YOUR INCHES TOGETHER :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 08:28 AM~3893405
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG...........
> 
> I'LL SHOW UP AT ALL 3 OF YOUR HOUSES AND
> ...


so in your attempt to 'incease the peace' THATS WHAT YOU COME WITH??? :nono: 

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 08:28 AM~3893405
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG...........
> 
> I'LL SHOW UP AT ALL 3 OF YOUR HOUSES AND
> ...


Starting Shit This Early


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 09:28 AM~3893405
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG...........
> 
> I'LL SHOW UP AT ALL 3 OF YOUR HOUSES AND
> ...



Oh shit! Always talking shit, lol. hence the name "trouble". hahahahaha... Sup mikey? did the rooster end up showing up???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 27 2005, 09:31 AM~3893435
> *so in your attempt to 'incease the peace' THATS WHAT YOU COME WITH??? :nono:
> 
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *



HAD TO SAY SOMETHING I THOUGHT THEY WERE ON THE SAME TEAM?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Sep 27 2005, 02:02 AM~3892368
> *IS THAT YOU WENESDAY????
> WHAT IF SO!!!!
> *


Whats Up Chubbs>Wednesday >Died Fool


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 09:33 AM~3893454
> *HAD TO SAY SOMETHING I THOUGHT THEY WERE ON THE SAME TEAM?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I thought people that are in the same club together are suppose to get along with each other??? :dunno: .


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 08:32 AM~3893443
> *Oh shit! Always talking shit, lol. hence the name "trouble". hahahahaha... Sup mikey? did the rooster end up showing up???
> *


Yes Rooster Showed Up


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 09:32 AM~3893443
> *Oh shit! Always talking shit, lol. hence the name "trouble". hahahahaha... Sup mikey? did the rooster end up showing up???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Man I got there at 7 and stayed till about 10, last I heard was that he was on 83rd ave. and buckeye. Isn't that the same place he was the last time we called to see where he was??? And that was an hour before!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 09:35 AM~3893475
> *Yes Rooster Showed Up
> *


DIDNT YOU LEAVE BEFORE ME?
I LEFT BOUT 10:30 AND HE WASNT THERE
HE PROLLY SHOWED UP AFTER THEY BROKE 
THE LINCOLN..(85") ON THE STICK LAST NIGHT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

we went to gas station and fixed the tow truck then came back to chalios


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

85????? :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 09:41 AM~3893509
> *DIDNT YOU LEAVE BEFORE ME?
> I LEFT BOUT 10:00 AND HE WASNT THERE
> HE PROLLY SHOWED UP AFTER THEY BROKE
> ...


So you broke out right after me then.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 09:45 AM~3893534
> *So you broke out right after me then.
> *



YUP HAD TO GO "HOME" BEFORE I WENT "HOME"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 09:46 AM~3893542
> *YUP HAD TO GO "HOME" BEFORE I WENT "HOME"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Rooster did 90 chalio measured it


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

I SAID WHATS CRACKING AZ THIS TOPIC HAS GOT OUT OF CONTROL, I STARTED THIS TWO YEARS AGO AND NOW LOOK AT IT! WOWZERS

WHATS CRACKING JOE!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 09:49 AM~3893554
> *I SAID WHATS CRACKING AZ THIS TOPIC HAS GOT OUT OF CONTROL, I STARTED THIS TWO YEARS AGO AND NOW LOOK AT IT! WOWZERS
> 
> WHATS CRACKING JOE!
> *


SHUSH NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 09:48 AM~3893552
> *Rooster did 90 chalio measured it
> *



Hey Blue7 are you the guy who showed up with the double pump caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 09:48 AM~3893552
> *Rooster did 90 chalio measured it
> *


 :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 08:58 AM~3893578
> *SHUSH NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO YOU :biggrin:
> *


Your :biggrin: So Mean


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

And Before all kinds of shit gets started we didnt measure rooster car so i dont know what it did


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 08:59 AM~3893584
> *Hey Blue7 are you the guy who showed up with the double pump caddy?  :biggrin:
> *


He showed up with Me :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 10:03 AM~3893613
> *And Before all kinds of shit gets started we didnt measure rooster car so i dont know what it did
> *


mostly everybody knows what he did to make the bottom of the wheels... nevermind.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 10:04 AM~3893622
> *He showed up with Me :biggrin:
> *


You know what I meant, lol. One more thing, so it is a double pump huh? This whole time everybody was saying it was single.


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 08:58 AM~3893578
> *SHUSH NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO YOU :biggrin:
> *



DON'T MAKE ME COME SERVE YOUR ASS TO YA!
AND RAISE YOUR HAND TO SPEAK!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 09:05 AM~3893627
> *mostly everybody knows what he did to make the bottom of the wheels... nevermind.
> *


 :roflmao: :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 10:07 AM~3893650
> *DON'T MAKE ME COME SERVE YOUR ASS TO YA!
> AND RAISE YOUR HAND TO SPEAK!
> *


 :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

so that shit happen last night , they took 2 long


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 09:06 AM~3893644
> *You know what I meant, lol. One more thing, so it is a double pump huh? This whole time everybody was saying it was single.
> *


i always thought it was a single but i could be wrong


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 10:09 AM~3893670
> *i always thought it was a single but i could be wrong
> *



Sure, lol.


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 09:07 AM~3893650
> *DON'T MAKE ME COME SERVE YOUR ASS TO YA!
> AND RAISE YOUR HAND TO SPEAK!
> *



J/K WHATS UP BRO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 10:07 AM~3893650
> *DON'T MAKE ME COME SERVE YOUR ASS TO YA!
> AND RAISE YOUR HAND TO SPEAK!
> *


THATS IT IM STARTING A NEW AZER SIDE...LOL..J/P


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

O'YEAH I'M SHOP CALLING HOPPERS 64 TONIGHT.............


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 27 2005, 09:34 AM~3893861
> *O'YEAH I'M SHOP CALLING HOPPERS 64 TONIGHT.............
> *


thats funny Bro


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 27 2005, 10:47 AM~3893936
> *thats funny Bro
> *


I THOUGHT SO TOO I SAW YOU CREEPING 
SO I HAD TO SAY SOMETHING...I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up D


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GET TO WORK ISPRAY


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 27 2005, 10:25 AM~3894175
> *GET TO WORK ISPRAY
> *


Im goin, Im goin...man


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 10:14 AM~3894094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get to work or im calling Brett..... :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

are you coming by today james


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHAT UP RAY RAY
WHATS UP JOESIE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 08:49 AM~3893554
> *I SAID WHATS CRACKING AZ THIS TOPIC HAS GOT OUT OF CONTROL, I STARTED THIS TWO YEARS AGO AND NOW LOOK AT IT! WOWZERS
> 
> WHATS CRACKING JOE!
> *



did you ever think that this topic would hang around this long? i think its hella cool :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

IT WAS ACTUALLY STARTED CAUSE WHEN I MOVED HERE DIDN'T KNOW WHERE TO GO RIDIN AT? REALLY COOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yeah...i figured that. its funny though, you just asked a simple question, and look at it now.....


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I just saw that I was teh 2nd to post in this topic too. Longway it has gone. It's brought a lot of people together too.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 27 2005, 10:52 AM~3894366
> *are you coming by today james
> *


I forgot to grab the bushings yesterday...I'll be there tomorrow for sure. Sorry bro


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

I THINK IT HAS BROUGHT ALOT OF PEOPLE TOGETHER, HERE I WAS THIS LONE WHITEBOY! THEN I MET UP WITH S.C. TRUE BLUE AND THEN ON TO JOINING THE MAJESTICS!!!!! LIFE IS GREAT! GLAD TO SEE PEOPLE STILL USING THE TOPIC FOR WHAT I INTENDED IT FOR!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 27 2005, 12:24 PM~3895179
> *I just saw that I was teh 2nd to post in this topic too. Longway it has gone. It's brought a lot of people together too.
> *


yeah...i really appreciate what lay it low has done for the lowriding community and our ability to get together

were PHOENIX streets THIS hot before lay it low?....i dont think so


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

SOMEWHAT PHX WAS KINDA DEAD WHEN I CAME DOWN HERE TWO YEARS AGO,


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 27 2005, 12:24 PM~3895179
> *I just saw that I was teh 2nd to post in this topic too. Longway it has gone. It's brought a lot of people together too.
> *


Hell yeah...we have done more cruising and have had more get togethers in the past 2 months than we've done in the past 3 years......Didnt think there was this many people out there....its nice to meet up with everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 27 2005, 12:37 PM~3895294
> *Hell yeah...we have done more cruising and have had more get togethers in the past 2 months than we've done in the past 3 years......Didnt think there was this many people out there....its nice to meet up with everyone. :biggrin:
> *



YEAH HOPEFULLY SOON I WON'T BE SO BUSY AND I CAN RIDE OUT AND MEET ALL YOU CATS!
JUS LOOK FOR THE 67


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

all phx needed was some type of organization to do things, and lay it low does that


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

im only 21 and i can appreciate layit low


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 27 2005, 12:41 PM~3895322
> *im only 21 and i can appreciate layit low
> *


are you in the streets?... i see you post all the time, but i dont think i've meet you on the streets...im easy to find....just look for the burban :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I think if we had Lay it Low in the late 90's the lowrider seen would have never died off like it did. But its coming back now.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 27 2005, 12:43 PM~3895335
> *are you in the streets?... i see you post all the time, but i dont think i've meet you on the streets...im easy to find....just look for the burban  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah homie, havent met you, my caddy has been in the shop for past weeks gettings some mods, hopefully will meet you soon


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm in the streets all the time


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any hopping go on today


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 27 2005, 12:44 PM~3895339
> *I think if we had Lay it Low in the late 90's the lowrider seen would have never died off like it did.  But its coming back now.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: sounds a little sappy in here...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 27 2005, 12:56 PM~3895422
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: sounds a little sappy in here...
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

weres the cuttdog blaze


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 27 2005, 12:57 PM~3895428
> *:buttkick:
> *


whats that for??? meany!!!! :uh: :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 27 2005, 01:56 PM~3895419
> *any hopping go on today
> *



As soon as you see the big red letters go up you know there's a hop. :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

it at my homie mandos house, i'm looking for a new frame for it,i want 2 buy a wrapped frame for it homie, my homie offerd some good money for it,so i might sell it,i want build something new  

everything gots a price homie


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 11:14 AM~3894565
> *WHAT UP RAY RAY
> WHATS UP JOESIE
> *


WAZ UP HOMIE...VEGAS COMING UP IN 12 DAYS....HOPE TO SEE YALL UP THERE...REMEMBER IS A CLOSE RACE FOR LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 27 2005, 01:06 PM~3895499
> *it at my homie mandos house, i'm looking for a new frame for it,i want 2 buy a wrapped frame for it homie, my homie offerd some good money for it,so i might sell it,i want build something new
> 
> everything gots a price homie
> *


yea your rite everything has a price, i was gonna offer you the caddy.j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i just wanted to say i'm glad i found lay it low

i remember when i was a kidd cruising and hangin at central and southern and 43rd and thomas after all the shows halloing at girls and video taping cars and ridin the bike with my old car club at encanto

the first lowrider i remember seeing i was in the back seat of my moms car and i saw a purple truck with califorina raisians and a bed lift it was at 35th and cactus i will never forget that day
after that i saw a truck on the cover of lowrider mag and asked my mom to buy it she said no cause of the girls. got home went back to the store and bought it with all the change i had back then


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 27 2005, 01:26 PM~3895660
> *i just wanted to say i'm glad i found lay it low
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that truck. I think it was my brothers friend.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 27 2005, 01:26 PM~3895660
> *i just wanted to say i'm glad i found lay it low
> 
> i remember when i was a kidd cruising and hangin at central and southern and 43rd and thomas after all the shows  halloing at girls and video taping cars  and ridin the bike with my old car club at encanto
> ...


dam--------> cruizin central..... those were the days.. i remember we'd start in Guad... cruise for a sec, then head to central.. los beto :thumbsup: -- even mill had lo lo's back in the day.. its hard to believe when you see how it looks now, but it would get live, too..not like central though... i remember getting busted for curfew when the cops would have a 'check point' right in front of the whattaburger...(i'm 27 now) I don't even like talking about how live it used to be..... i remember cruisin' for sooo long on sundays that the sun would be coming up.. so we'd head to South Mtn & watch the sun rise.. those were the days.. huh?? :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 27 2005, 12:46 PM~3895361
> *yeah homie, havent met you, my caddy has been in the shop for past weeks gettings some mods, hopefully will meet you soon
> *


is that your caddi in your avitar?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Did everybody go home early or fall asleep today???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2005, 08:48 AM~3893552
> *Rooster did 90 chalio measured it
> *


HEY, I HEARD THAT CAR GOT STUCK @ 77INCHES...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fred...did you check out that caddi in the for sale forum....?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

AND I'M OUT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 27 2005, 05:04 PM~3896813
> *HEY, I HEARD THAT CAR GOT STUCK @ 77INCHES...
> *



I dunno. If the lincoln was doing 85" so was the monte I can tell you that much cause they both cleared the 2x4 that someone stole to use as the measuring stick on Sunday night :biggrin: . How each one of them got that high is another story. For some reason the tires on the monte tuck up when it's in the air, or am I just seeing things...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 04:35 PM~3897060
> *I dunno. If the lincoln was doing 85" so was the monte I can tell you that much cause they both cleared the 2x4 that someone stole to use as the measuring stick on Sunday night  :biggrin: . How each one of them got that high is another story. For some reason the tires on the monte tuck up when it's in the air, or am I just seeing things...
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

since everyone else was slappin the hoes


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 27 2005, 02:12 PM~3895942
> *is that your caddi in your avitar?
> *


yeah homie thats it


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 27 2005, 04:35 PM~3897060
> *I dunno. If the lincoln was doing 85" so was the monte I can tell you that much cause they both cleared the 2x4 that someone stole to use as the measuring stick on Sunday night  :biggrin: . How each one of them got that high is another story. For some reason the tires on the monte tuck up when it's in the air, or am I just seeing things...
> *


Thats Because It Was Hittin Bumper So Hard


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

the monte smacks back bumper hard


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

when are you guys having a show?i want to go and hop out there too


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any hops tonite


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> Thats Because It Was Hittin Bumper So Hard
> [/quote
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 27 2005, 05:30 PM~3897479
> *when are you guys having a show?i want to go and hop out there too
> *


COME DOWN AND SERVE THESE FOOLS NENE....BIG "M"........"ITS LIKE THAT! :biggrin: "


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you know the Big M cant be STOPED


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 27 2005, 05:36 PM~3897511
> *you know the Big M cant be STOPED
> *


 :biggrin: THATS RIGHT!!SEE YOU IN VEGAS BIG HOMIE...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 27 2005, 04:54 PM~3897203
> *since everyone else was slappin the hoes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wouldn't give that biot a glass a water if she was chokin on a peanut butter sandwich in the hot dessert :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 27 2005, 10:11 PM~3896873
> *fred...did you check out that caddi in the for sale forum....?
> *


yes
:biggrin:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 27 2005, 06:35 PM~3897504
> *COME DOWN AND SERVE THESE FOOLS NENE....BIG "M"........"ITS LIKE THAT! :biggrin: "
> *


test


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 27 2005, 06:35 PM~3897504
> *COME DOWN AND SERVE THESE FOOLS NENE....BIG "M"........"ITS LIKE THAT! :biggrin: "
> *



Yeah, Nene come serve this fool if you can. and i hope that your shit ain't getting stuck, cause it's played out. Oh, and Big Ray, stop hangging on Nene's nuts and take care of your own shit. stop woffing about people's shit cause you don't even know what it feels like to come off the grown with that fucken bannana. i'll see you sunday if you are not scare to pull it out, so you'll know who i am. haha...it's like that all day everyday. FUCK THE WORLD.....HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 27 2005, 06:30 PM~3897479
> *when are you guys having a show?i want to go and hop out there too
> *



I'm ready. you know how to get here. we don't need a show to hop. just pull up.
me saluda a su jefe, usted sabe quien soy.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0 *EDIT*


----------



## tonedox1 (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2005, 04:17 PM~3888873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ...thats funny as hell...i gotta a partner that does that same shit....last week when we posted the broken upper on the wagon, we used my neighbors service....just walkin around the cul de sac until he got signal...he made it very clear..."i'm not hacking...i'm receiving signal"  :roflmao:
> *



U bastards! i might be workin straight 12 hour shifts, but i still got a minute to check the post! and it is RECEIVING signal. im not taking it anywhere? so am i really stealing? homie dont play Dat! reye -OUT!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

RAGTOP 73 WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE AND WHERE YOU FROM :uh:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Sep 27 2005, 11:06 PM~3899592
> *RAGTOP 73 WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE AND WHERE YOU FROM  :uh:
> *


don't trip, you'll see me on sunday and you will know who i am and where i'm from. have a great night, i know you are up all night :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

COOL WHY YOU SAY IM UP ALL NIGHT


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Sep 27 2005, 11:15 PM~3899646
> *COOL WHY YOU SAY IM UP ALL NIGHT
> *


don't you work graveyard?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ill be there SUNDAY me and you like the good old days


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

can't wait 2 see this


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:30 PM~3895239
> *I THINK IT HAS BROUGHT ALOT OF PEOPLE TOGETHER, HERE I WAS THIS LONE WHITEBOY! THEN I MET UP WITH S.C. TRUE BLUE AND THEN ON TO JOINING THE MAJESTICS!!!!! LIFE IS GREAT!  GLAD TO SEE PEOPLE STILL USING THE TOPIC FOR WHAT I INTENDED IT FOR!
> *


nice who kut that????


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

ragtop 73



hey way what up fool


i voy !!!!!buey 

see you this week end


chubs daddy *****


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 27 2005, 08:51 PM~3899063
> *Yeah, Nene come serve this fool if you can.  and i hope that your shit ain't getting stuck, cause it's played out. Oh, and Big Ray, stop hangging on Nene's nuts and take care of your own shit.  stop woffing about people's shit cause you don't even know what it feels like to come off the grown with that fucken bannana.  i'll see you sunday if you are not scare to pull it out, so you'll know who i am.  haha...it's like that all day everyday.  FUCK THE WORLD.....HAVE A GREAT DAY!!
> *


I HOPE YOUR NOT COMING IN MY TOPIC ACTING LIKE YOU HAVE THE HOTTEST THING ON THA STREETS AND THEN TALKING SHIT TO MY M BROTHER.
I'M SURE IF YOU WANNA PULL UP OUR CHAPTER CAN MORE THAN TAKE CARE OF YOU BUT DON'T COME IN HERE DISRESPECTING THE "M" OK!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 28 2005, 07:19 AM~3900757
> *I HOPE YOUR NOT COMING IN MY TOPIC ACTING LIKE YOU HAVE THE HOTTEST THING ON THA STREETS AND THEN TALKING SHIT TO MY M BROTHER.
> I'M SURE IF YOU WANNA PULL UP OUR CHAPTER CAN MORE THAN TAKE CARE OF YOU BUT DON'T COME IN HERE DISRESPECTING THE "M" OK!
> *



why you crying ("cause the chocolate bunny") 
its all fun in games till someone gets all butt hurt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 28 2005, 05:19 AM~3900757
> *I HOPE YOUR NOT COMING IN MY TOPIC ACTING LIKE YOU HAVE THE HOTTEST THING ON THA STREETS AND THEN TALKING SHIT TO MY M BROTHER.
> I'M SURE IF YOU WANNA PULL UP OUR CHAPTER CAN MORE THAN TAKE CARE OF YOU BUT DON'T COME IN HERE DISRESPECTING THE "M" OK!
> *


 
Give him the what for dude! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 28 2005, 08:55 AM~3901072
> *Give him the what for dude! :biggrin:
> *



HUH?????? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 07:01 AM~3901097
> *HUH?????? :dunno:
> *


 
What the fuck do you mean HUH? You read what I wrote! :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 28 2005, 09:13 AM~3901171
> *What the fuck do you mean HUH?  You read what I wrote! :angry:
> *



HEY DONT COME ON THIS SITE DISRESPECTING ME LIKE THAT
THINKING YOUR THE SHIT CAUSE YOUR GONNA MAKE ME CRY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Trouble,

It's hill billy talk......."give him the what for!" = telling someone off or "Tell him eh!"( George Lopez).


Anyways I was just fucking around....SORRY! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 28 2005, 08:13 AM~3901171
> *What the fuck do you mean HUH?  You read what I wrote! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

johnny----where the helllyou been man? thought you got lost :wave:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 28 2005, 07:19 AM~3900757
> *I HOPE YOUR NOT COMING IN MY TOPIC ACTING LIKE YOU HAVE THE HOTTEST THING ON THA STREETS AND THEN TALKING SHIT TO MY M BROTHER.
> I'M SURE IF YOU WANNA PULL UP OUR CHAPTER CAN MORE THAN TAKE CARE OF YOU BUT DON'T COME IN HERE DISRESPECTING THE "M" OK!
> *


*just to let you know, i'm not trying to disrispect Majestics because i know a lot of people from this club that i'm cool with, but for those of you who get hurt in the ass all i can tell you is pull up or shut up. ONCE AGAIN FUCK THE WORLD, CAUSE IT'S FULL OF HATTERS, and have a great day.

p.s.

by the way it's not your topic, it's layitlow's topic.*


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 27 2005, 11:42 PM~3899796
> *ill be there SUNDAY me and you like the good old days
> *


That's what i'm talking about, no crying, no chipping and it ain't buckets in the air.
all some good mother fucking hoping. see ya sunday.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

were is the hop at


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 28 2005, 10:51 AM~3901819
> *were is the hop at
> *


Prolly wont know till Friday or Saturday.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

trouble i dont think so :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 27 2005, 08:51 PM~3899063
> *Yeah, Nene come serve this fool if you can.  and i hope that your shit ain't getting stuck, cause it's played out. Oh, and Big Ray, stop hangging on Nene's nuts and take care of your own shit.  stop woffing about people's shit cause you don't even know what it feels like to come off the grown with that fucken bannana.  i'll see you sunday if you are not scare to pull it out, so you'll know who i am.  haha...it's like that all day everyday.  FUCK THE WORLD.....HAVE A GREAT DAY!!
> *


WHATS FUNNY TO ME IS THAT YOU ON THIS SITE HIDING BEHIND A NAME LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE...YOU KNOW WHO I AM WHAT I DRIVE...I NEVER SAID I HOP MY CAR...BTW,NENE IS FROM THE BIG "M" AND THATS MY BROTHER...YOU DISRESPECT 1 YOU DISRESPECT ALL...  POST YOUR SHIT UP BITCH,UNLESS YOU DONT HAVE SHIT AND YOU ARE LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THIS SITE THAT TALK ALOT OF SHIT (HIDE BEHIND A NAME)(PUSSY)AND DONT HAVE A CAR OUT...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> *just to let you know, i'm not trying to disrispect Majestics because i know a lot of people from this club that i'm cool with
> 
> 
> :uh: BUSTER....MAJESTICS OWNED!!*


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> > *just to let you know, i'm not trying to disrispect Majestics because i know a lot of people from this club that i'm cool with
> > :uh: BUSTER....MAJESTICS OWNED!!
> > *
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 11:26 AM~3902062
> *WHATS FUNNY TO ME IS THAT YOU ON THIS SITE HIDING BEHIND A NAME LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE...YOU KNOW WHO I AM WHAT I DRIVE...I NEVER SAID I HOP MY CAR...BTW,NENE IS FROM THE BIG "M" AND THATS MY BROTHER...YOU DISRESPECT 1 YOU DISRESPECT ALL...  POST YOUR SHIT UP BITCH,UNLESS YOU DONT HAVE SHIT AND YOU ARE LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE IN THIS SITE THAT TALK ALOT OF SHIT (HIDE BEHIND A NAME)(PUSSY)AND DONT HAVE A CAR OUT...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HEY ROGUE.......


GUESS WHOS FINALLY HOME ....???


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> HEY ROGUE.......
> GUESS WHOS FINALLY HOME ....???
> [/quote BOUT TIME I WAS WONDERING WHEN YOU WAS GONNA GO AND PICK IT UP :thumbsup: NOW HOLLA AT YA BOY WHEN YOU READY FOR THAT MOTOR TO SCREAM :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW I GET DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

geez...tempers been flaring in here all week....just as the temp outside is finally cooling off


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

no shit...


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

:tears: :tears: IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL THING ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey rouge...i dont hear that welder going..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

[/quote BOUT TIME I WAS WONDERING WHEN YOU WAS GONNA GO AND PICK IT UP :thumbsup: *NOW HOLLA AT YA BOY WHEN YOU READY FOR THAT MOTOR TO SCREAM* :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW I GET DOWN :thumbsup:
[/quote]


AIGHT.... :thumbsup: AND YOU KNOW THIS !!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 10:43 AM~3902187
> *hey rouge...i dont hear that welder going..... :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY I HAD TO TAKE A BREAK. TILL I GET MORE WIRE. I'M DOIN YOURS AND ANOTHER SET FOR ME DON'T WORRY FRIDAY YOU SHOULD BE READY :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

how do you type the sound of a motor winding? :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 28 2005, 10:41 AM~3902170
> *:tears:  :tears: IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL THING .......  :biggrin:
> *


 GET A DAYTIME SHOT. SHINES LIKE NEW MONEY :biggrin:YOU WILL SEE THE CUTTY BACK IN THE LAB FOR MORE NOW THAT YOURS IS DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING JAMES.. YOU JUST WAKE UP?? YOU BIG ITALIAN PIECE OF CHIT??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 11:40 AM~3902159
> *geez...tempers been flaring in here all week....just as the temp outside is finally cooling off
> *



Gotta keep it warm some how. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 10:51 AM~3902265
> *GOOD MORNING JAMES.. YOU JUST WAKE UP?? YOU BIG ITALIAN PIECE OF CHIT??? ::
> *


 :wave: YUP!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

man....you are highly USELESS


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 10:58 AM~3902321
> *man....you are highly USELESS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU GOTTA A LOTTA WORK TO DO SO...... :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JCs waiting.. you got alot of work to do b/4 you go back... :thumbsdown:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 10:59 AM~3902332
> *YOU GOTTA A LOTTA WORK TO DO SO...... :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


I don't know what I was supposed to do today...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 28 2005, 11:00 AM~3902342
> *I don't know what I was supposed to do today...
> *


It's wednesday---- you ain't got no job.. you ain't got shit to do...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 10:59 AM~3902334
> *JCs waiting.. you got alot of work to do b/4 you go back...  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

watch my friend...he's gonna stick his tongue out to that lady


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you wanna have some ice cream.. with me and my friend...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 11:23 AM~3902490
> *you wanna have some ice cream.. with me and my friend...
> *


screw you grease ball


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 28 2005, 11:00 AM~3902342
> *I don't know what I was supposed to do today...
> *


get me my shit :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm a success mama.. your son made it...


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

what up guys


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

and gal :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'sup ran..... whats new and cool at the shop today... anything of interest?????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 28 2005, 11:33 AM~3902580
> *get me my shit  :biggrin:
> *


i dropped all you shit at his house this morning at 7.30.....hes got it


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

naw sos


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

hows it for you


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

stick my fingers in a dike and prayer???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble....nice monkey!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 01:17 PM~3902883
> *trouble....nice monkey!
> *


HEY MY MONKEY IS FOR THE WOMENS LIKEING ONLY!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 12:17 PM~3902883
> *trouble....nice monkey!
> *


i seriously hope you are taking about his avatar :uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 01:20 PM~3902907
> *i seriously hope you are taking about his avatar :uh:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 12:20 PM~3902907
> *i seriously hope you are taking about his avatar :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 12:22 PM~3902918
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:machinegun: :worship:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 12:22 PM~3902928
> *ITS SNOWING ON MY SIDE OF TOWN RIGHT NOW
> *


i knew you had a hop last friday... but didn't know you had a romp :0 :0 :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

az


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 12:22 PM~3902928
> *ITS SNOWING ON MY SIDE OF TOWN RIGHT NOW
> *


FORCAST CALLS FOR FLURRIES ALL WEEKEND
:thumbsup: 


OF COURSE IM TALKING BOUT THE AVITAR...EHH :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anybody know how to change the user name??? Or do I have to create a new account???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 01:33 PM~3902992
> *FORCAST CALLS FOR FLURRIES ALL WEEKEND
> :thumbsup:
> OF COURSE IM TALKING BOUT THE AVITAR...EHH :biggrin:
> *



I don't know about the big smile at the end of your post, that's kinda pointin it in the wrong direction.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 28 2005, 02:08 PM~3903210
> *Does anybody know how to change the user name??? Or do I have to create a new account???
> *


WHEN YOU FIGURE IT OUT LET ME KNOW


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

contact a mod, they can change it for you


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 02:14 PM~3903240
> *WHEN YOU FIGURE IT OUT LET ME KNOW
> *



I think we're gonna have to create new accounts. Who are the mods. on this board anyway?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 28 2005, 02:16 PM~3903259
> *:biggrin:
> *



Is the lincoln in your avatar the one trouble beat on sunday night?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 28 2005, 08:26 AM~3901255
> *just to let you know, i'm not trying to disrispect Majestics because i know a lot of people from this club that i'm cool with, but for those of you who get hurt in the ass all i can tell you is pull up or shut up.  ONCE AGAIN FUCK THE WORLD, CAUSE IT'S FULL OF HATTERS, and have a great day.
> 
> p.s.
> ...


Rooster is that you hiding behind those red letters


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

not this one,lincoln with white rims


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 28 2005, 02:27 PM~3903331
> *not this one,lincoln with white rims
> *



My bad


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any hopping these week


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 28 2005, 02:29 PM~3903342
> *My bad
> *


I BEAT THE ONE THAT BEAT HIM THE WEEK BEFFORE 
AT THE OLD FILIBERTOS :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2005, 02:26 PM~3903327
> *Rooster is that you hiding behind those red letters
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 02:30 PM~3903360
> *I BEAT THE ONE THAT BEAT HIM THE WEEK BEFFORE
> AT THE OLD FILIBERTOS :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2005, 01:26 PM~3903327
> *Rooster is that you hiding behind those red letters
> *



IT'S NOT ROOSTER I KNOW WHO IT IS THOUGH??????
YES HOMIE I KNOW WHERE YOU AT I DON'T LIVE TO FAR FROM YA!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

the other linc, ass end high then mine,my shit was on bumper :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 28 2005, 01:34 PM~3903395
> *IT'S NOT ROOSTER I KNOW WHO IT IS THOUGH??????
> YES HOMIE I KNOW WHERE YOU AT I DON'T LIVE TO FAR FROM YA!
> *


do you really? or do you think you know. I wouldn't assume I know, but I do have a feeling I know who it is.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 28 2005, 02:40 PM~3903424
> *do you really? or do you think you know. I wouldn't assume I know, but I do have a feeling I know who it is.
> *



I KNOW AND I'M NOT TELLING...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 02:47 PM~3903476
> *I KNOW AND I'M NOT TELLING...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *



LIAR!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

fuck the haters :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 01:47 PM~3903476
> *I KNOW AND I'M NOT TELLING...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


you hacking into peoples screen names? :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh.......lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

simple ? cause sooooo much problems :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

lets see some hopping


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2005, 01:56 PM~3903542
> *simple ? cause sooooo much problems :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ok folks....I am officially the Phoenix rep for Streetstars DVDs!! I have a small stock on hand...offering discount to hydro shops!!!! Thanks for your support in advance!!!!*


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

edit


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :nono: :machinegun:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2005, 02:02 PM~3903581
> *:machinegun:  :nono:  :machinegun:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 28 2005, 02:54 PM~3903524
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhh.......lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeee.
> *


HEY LETS KEEP OUR CARS AWAY FROM EACHOTHER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 28 2005, 03:01 PM~3903574
> *edit
> *


WUTTS .........."edit"..................suppose to mean?????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NO BUMPING UGLIES


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 03:21 PM~3903688
> *NO BUMPING UGLIES
> *



You sure got your mind in the gutter today huh?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 02:20 PM~3903685
> *WUTTS .........."edit"..................suppose to mean?????
> *


I answered a question from a couple pages back and didn;t see there were already two pages after it.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 02:19 PM~3903674
> *HEY LETS KEEP OUR CARS AWAY FROM EACHOTHER
> *


 :banghead: SMACK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 28 2005, 02:24 PM~3903705
> *You sure got your mind in the gutter today huh?
> *


it helps keeping you head down there in a lowrider


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 28 2005, 02:54 PM~3903524
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhh.......lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeee.
> *



That's the double pump caddy in your avatar huh? :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 02:19 PM~3903674
> *HEY LETS KEEP OUR CARS AWAY FROM EACHOTHER
> *


Man it hurts seein shit like that. How does it feel? what did happen to yours?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 28 2005, 02:24 PM~3903708
> *I answered a question from a couple pages back and didn;t see there were already two pages after it.
> *


damn homie, your shit is sssssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooowwww


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats it.....im not working any more today.....this is bullshit!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 02:25 PM~3903719
> *damn homie, your shit is sssssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooowwww
> *


i just went to the wrong fuckin page. i felt dumb. now i feel like a tard everyone is pointing it out. LMAO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 28 2005, 02:27 PM~3903733
> *i just went to the wrong fuckin page. i felt dumb. now i feel like a tard everyone is pointing it out. LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......tard..... :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 02:27 PM~3903729
> *thats it.....im not working any more today.....this is bullshit!
> *


since when is that different from any other day????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and you were working where today


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 02:33 PM~3903774
> *and you were working where today
> *


Here....There, you know...I here things


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so....youre making your own moves now huh?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 02:35 PM~3903784
> *so....youre making your own moves now huh?
> *


If you dont have enough, I'll go in the streets....you know a mil here a mil there....you got it.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 28 2005, 02:37 PM~3903791
> *:dunno:
> *


movie lines from "scarface"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 08:39 PM~3903803
> *movie lines from "scarface"
> *


You silly kids. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 28 2005, 02:40 PM~3903807
> *You silly kids. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

has ANYONE done ANYTHING productive today?


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

dam lots of tempers flying


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

just kick back and smoke


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 02:47 PM~3903837
> *has ANYONE done ANYTHING productive today?
> *


I did a little but not what i could be doing. Which is get everything done so friday is a chill day


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 28 2005, 02:48 PM~3903842
> *just kick back and smoke
> *


FIRE DAT SHI* UP


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 28 2005, 02:48 PM~3903841
> *dam lots of tempers flying
> *


just getting caught up huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 28 2005, 02:48 PM~3903843
> *I did a little but not what i could be doing. Which is get everything done so friday is a chill day
> *


you know yer gonna chill on friday even if there is work to be done :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

STUUUEY UEEE :banghead:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

"1SICK76" is now "INSIDIOUS"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

those guns are making me nervous


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

how old is everyone


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

59


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 28 2005, 02:49 PM~3903847
> *FIRE DAT SHI* UP
> *


FIRE DAT SHIT UP ROY...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 28 2005, 04:09 PM~3903970
> *how old is everyone
> *


19



[attachmentid=292300]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> "1SICK76" is now "INSIDIOUS"
> [/quote my new name is gludeous maximous"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 02:39 PM~3903803
> *movie lines from "scarface"
> *



'I like Fernando, he's nice to me.. he knows how to treat a lady'

......By taking her to the toliet to make out?????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 03:15 PM~3904009
> *19
> [attachmentid=292300]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE THE HELL DID YOU FIND DA MONKEY :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ventisiete


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 03:15 PM~3904009
> *19
> [attachmentid=292300]
> *


 THATS HOW U LOOKED ON SUNDAY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 28 2005, 03:15 PM~3904009
> *19
> [attachmentid=292300]
> *


no way....19?....are ya sure not 29 :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Sep 28 2005, 09:09 PM~3903970
> *how old is everyone
> *


Old enough to know better, but still young enough not to give a shit! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 04:20 PM~3904045
> *no way....19?....are ya sure not 29  :biggrin:
> *


are you calling me a liar???????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 28 2005, 04:20 PM~3904044
> *THATS HOW U LOOKED ON SUNDAY
> *


no friday i was all cheesed up..lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

noooooo mr. 32......ok 42 member?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 28 2005, 03:20 PM~3904049
> *Old enough to know better, but still young enough not to give a shit! :biggrin:
> *


well said!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 28 2005, 03:20 PM~3904049
> *Old enough to know better, but still young enough not to give a shit! :biggrin:
> *


whatever old man!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

<------- 18 with 5 years experience


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This is why I changed my name, I no longer own this


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 09:26 PM~3904099
> *whatever old man!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATEVER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2005, 03:29 PM~3904119
> *This is why I changed my name, I no longer own this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> *hell is in your avitar now?*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats sum funny shit....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 28 2005, 04:35 PM~3904157
> *:0
> *



It's gonna look better when my tio brings it back out. He's painting it candy orange, shaved the door handles, and smoothed out the firewall. He took the mural off, the best thing is though we have a real good friend who's hooks us up with the murals.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed out


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 28 2005, 03:37 PM~3904175
> *
> *


 THATS THE TRUTH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what is this...change yer avitar day?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 03:44 PM~3904243
> *what is this...change yer avitar day?
> *


 CHANGE IS GOOD.


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

no its hump day :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

antidisestablishmentarismists


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 03:47 PM~3904293
> *antidisestablishmentarismists
> *


 HEY CHEATER NO MORE BIG WORDS.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So what do you guys think of my old Monte?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2005, 03:48 PM~3904307
> *So what do you guys think of my old Monte?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2005, 03:48 PM~3904307
> *So what do you guys think of my old Monte?
> *


looks like an old monte w/paintj/k
looked good for that angle


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i like old monte's


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 28 2005, 03:48 PM~3904306
> *HEY CHEATER NO MORE BIG WORDS.
> *


so bro....just being a dick


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 09:58 PM~3904354
> *so bro....just being a dick
> *


DICK....WESTSIDE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

fred, does the shirt in your avatar mean you just ate some bad shit... or what???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 10:10 PM~3904399
> *fred, does the shirt in your avatar mean you just ate some bad shit... or what???
> *


I never thought of that


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

*EASTSIDE....BITCH*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

and i'm out this bitch...............


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 28 2005, 05:27 PM~3904475
> *and i'm out this bitch...............
> *



I wish I could saythe same thing, but I still have 30 minutes. :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2005, 04:29 PM~3904484
> *I wish I could saythe same thing, but I still have 30 minutes. :tears:
> *


yeah...so do i....and then a 1 hr drive home too


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 28 2005, 05:30 PM~3904488
> *yeah...so do i....and then a 1 hr drive home too
> *



That sucks. I live like 3 blocks away from work and my lazy ass still drives, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

shit i wish, i just get blazed and turn up the stereo....like that tow truck with a system....i got a pair of 10"s in my work van....no bad for sum bullshit


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 28 2005, 01:59 PM~3903558
> *Ok folks....I am officially the Phoenix rep for Streetstars DVDs!! I have a small stock on hand...offering discount to hydro shops!!!!  Thanks for your support in advance!!!!
> *



HI


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

ROGUE DREGAN :0


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> > *just to let you know, i'm not trying to disrispect Majestics because i know a lot of people from this club that i'm cool with
> > :uh: BUSTER....MAJESTICS OWNED!!
> > *
> 
> ...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

you want to go that route thats your choice...yet again whos hidding behind a name...trust me aint nobody scared here......


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

is their going 2 be a hop


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 08:33 PM~3905638
> *you want to go that route thats your choice...yet again whos hidding behind a name...trust me aint nobody scared here......
> *


DO YOU WANT ME TO BE THERE AT EIGHT O'CLOCK, YES OR NO?

I AIN'T HIDING FROM NOBODY, YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU SO YOU'LL KNOW WHO I AM, YOUR BITCH ASS # IS 602 348-****
TRUST ME YOU KNOW ME AND I KNOW YOU, KEEP YOUR SHIT UP FAT BOY


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 08:33 PM~3905638
> *you want to go that route thats your choice...yet again whos hidding behind a name...trust me aint nobody scared here......
> *


HURRY UP YOU FAT BITCH, IT'S ALMOST 8 O'CLOCK.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 28 2005, 07:39 PM~3905704
> *DO YOU WANT ME TO BE THERE AT EIGHT O'CLOCK, YES OR NO?
> 
> I AIN'T HIDING FROM NOBODY, YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU SO YOU'LL KNOW WHO I AM, YOUR BITCH ASS # IS 602 348-****
> ...


call me then...obviously you know me and know who i am...i already know who you are...you got my number....go ahead...your a grown ass man...why would you need my permission...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

Im done answering to your ass thru the internet.. ...


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 08:33 PM~3905638
> *you want to go that route thats your choice...yet again whos hidding behind a name...trust me aint nobody scared here......
> *


SAY SOMETHING, COME ON IT'S JUST YOU AND I. HELLOHELLOHELLO
YOU BITCH


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 08:48 PM~3905782
> *call me then...obviously you know me and know who i am...i already know who you are...you got my number....go ahead...your a grown ass man...why would you need my permission...
> *


I JUST DID, YOU SOUNDED SCARE YOU MOTHER FUCKER. WANT ME TO CALL YOU AGAIN


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 08:50 PM~3905800
> *Im done answering to your ass thru the internet.. ...
> *


OK COME OUTSIDE, 2 MORE MINUTES TILL EIGHT.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 28 2005, 07:56 PM~3905835
> *I JUST DID, YOU SOUNDED SCARE YOU MOTHER FUCKER.  WANT ME TO CALL YOU AGAIN
> *


this is the last time...1)YOU CALLED FROM RESTRICTED & THEN HANG UP LIKE A GIRL...THIS IS GETTING TO BE A COMADRE SESSION...IM OUT ITS 8:01PM...CALL ME!


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 28 2005, 09:01 PM~3905867
> *this is the last time...1)YOU CALLED FROM RESTRICTED & THEN HANG UP LIKE A GIRL...THIS IS GETTING TO BE A COMADRE SESSION...IM OUT ITS 8:01PM...CALL ME!
> *


I'M GOING TO MAKE YOU MY GIRL YOU FAT BITCH


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Sep 28 2005, 08:06 PM~3905903
> *I'M GOING TO MAKE YOU MY GIRL YOU FAT BITCH
> *


 :0 THEM IS SOME STRONG WORDZ..... :0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

well it's now 1030 wonder what the outcome was?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of hostility in the forum this week.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:nono: Damn... fools need to relax and sing kumbaya or some shit... :uh: :banghead: 

What everybody needs is a nice dose of cruising and maybe throw in a lil hopping this weekend... :biggrin: 


 :dunno: :happysad: 

















If not... then fuckit... slug it out... :guns: :buttkick: :twak: .. just take some pics and post it here on layitlow :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 29 2005, 12:06 AM~3907306
> *:nono: Damn... fools need to relax and sing kumbaya or some shit...  :uh:  :banghead:
> 
> What everybody needs is a nice dose of cruising and maybe throw in a lil hopping this weekend...  :biggrin:
> ...


fo realz :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"I GOT KNEW SHOES ON MY RIDE"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whatcha got?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

bottom portion got cutoff. Nothing important on it anyways. Spoke with the promoter and he said Lowriders are welcomed. There will be a lowrider class. It should be a pretty nice event.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 29 2005, 08:25 AM~3908767
> *bottom portion got cutoff. Nothing important on it anyways. Spoke with the promoter and he said Lowriders are welcomed. There will be a lowrider class. It should be a pretty nice event.
> *


should be tight


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 29 2005, 09:13 AM~3908727
> *whatcha got?
> *


NUTTIN ITS PART OF A SONG .......I WAS BORED


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 29 2005, 09:25 AM~3908767
> *bottom portion got cutoff. Nothing important on it anyways. Spoke with the promoter and he said Lowriders are welcomed. There will be a lowrider class. It should be a pretty nice event.
> *


WERE GONNA SHOW UP AND MAKE OR OWN HOP :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 09:08 AM~3908964
> *WERE GONNA SHOW UP AND MAKE OR OWN HOP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lalo didn't know how to react to that when we asked him if he was gonna have a hop. He said he is gonna have an air bag competition :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 10:08 AM~3908964
> *WERE GONNA SHOW UP AND MAKE OR OWN HOP :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

airbags :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 09:08 AM~3908964
> *WERE GONNA SHOW UP AND MAKE OR OWN HOP :biggrin:
> *




huuuuuuuuussssssssssssshhhhhhhh
you can't hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oooooo an airbag competition.....great it'll be a bunch of city buses stopping....what a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

troubles right....we can bring our own hop :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 10:15 AM~3909370
> *troubles right....we can bring our own hop :thumbsup:
> *


troubles never right!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i wonder if he borrowed that monkey from M.J.?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

actually, it looks like an orangatang :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 10:41 AM~3909553
> *actually, it looks like an orangatang    :roflmao:
> *


i HATE that monkey.. its freakin' me out.. i think last night i had a nightmare about it..... :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

357 - GET TO WORK


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 28 2005, 10:37 PM~3906902
> *well it's now 1030 wonder what the outcome was?
> *


AND THE OUTCOME WAS==I GOT A BLACK EYE ,BUSTED NOSE,STICHES ON THE HEAD.....(JOKE)....ITS COOL,I KNOW THAT CAT....ITS BEEN SQUASHED.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 10:56 AM~3909650
> *AND THE OUTCOME WAS==I GOT A BLACK EYE ,BUSTED NOSE,STICHES ON THE HEAD.....(JOKE)....ITS COOL,I KNOW THAT CAT....ITS BEEN SQUASHED.... :biggrin:
> *


With any outcome like that, sounds like YOU got squashed!!! HAHAHA :biggrin: 

just playin' --- good 2 hear nothing materialized...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:
[attachmentid=293373]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GEEZ US.....THATS THE RUDE SHIT IVE EVER SEEN.....FOR REAL!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 11:10 AM~3909762
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=293373]
> *


THAT'S A HAPPY ASS BANANNA EATIN MUTHA FU**A :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

or that banana is in his ass and hes squirming a little :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 11:39 AM~3910031
> *or that banana is in his ass and hes squirming a little  :roflmao:
> *


HEY MIKEY HE LIKES IT :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

AND ROGUE JUST HAD TO COPY & PASTE IT AGAIN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 12:36 PM~3910002
> *THAT'S A HAPPY ASS BANANNA EATIN MUTHA FU**A  :roflmao:
> *


HE SAW THIS
[attachmentid=293403]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 12:46 PM~3910081
> *HE SAW THIS
> [attachmentid=293403]
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 11:46 AM~3910081
> *HE SAW THIS
> [attachmentid=293403]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BULCHIT --------> OH, BLESS ME


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 11:46 AM~3910081
> *HE SAW THIS
> [attachmentid=293403]
> *


 :roflmao: ....dick, at least is painted :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 01:10 PM~3910253
> *:roflmao: ....dick, at least is painted :biggrin:
> *


SORRY I HAD TO........ IT WAS LIKE RIGHT THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WUTT...I'LL MEET YOU AT 8:00 TONIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 12:14 PM~3910264
> *SORRY I HAD TO........ IT WAS LIKE RIGHT THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WUTT...I'LL MEET YOU AT 8:00 TONIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 11:46 AM~3910081
> *HE SAW THIS
> [attachmentid=293403]
> *


THAT WOULD DO IT :roflmao: DAMN MONKEY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ok no more monkey business


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Man Its Quiet Today No body Fighting


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 12:26 PM~3910320
> *Man Its Quiet Today No body Fighting
> *


 YOUR JUST TRYING TO GET PEOPLE GOING Q-NO


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I get blamed 4 everything


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 01:28 PM~3910333
> *YOUR JUST TRYING TO GET PEOPLE GOING Q-NO
> *


what you want to meet me at 8:00 too.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 12:30 PM~3910346
> *what you want to meet me at 8:00 too.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 NOT 7:59 NOT 8:30 BUT 8:00 ON THE DOT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 12:31 PM~3910349
> *NOT 7:59 NOT 8:30 BUT 8:00 ON THE DOT
> *


 :roflmao: HAHAHA


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 11:29 AM~3910341
> *I get blamed 4 everything
> *


Thats good cause I thought it was me who always got blamed :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 12:29 PM~3910341
> *I get blamed 4 everything
> *


i know where you work.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 29 2005, 12:33 PM~3910365
> *Thats good cause I thought it was me who always got blamed :cheesy:
> *


 WHATS UP BUDDY ??????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 29 2005, 12:33 PM~3910365
> *Thats good cause I thought it was me who always got blamed :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

YOU NUMBER IS 444-#### HAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 29 2005, 01:34 PM~3910372
> *i know where you work.
> *


I KNOW YOUR NUMDER......330-8004


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AHHH YOU BEAT ME


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 29 2005, 12:34 PM~3910372
> *i know where you work.
> *


Cant be 8 oclock though got to be 5 oclock :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HEY THATS THE NUMERO TO DOMINOS.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

i'll be waiting for you during your lunch hour


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup everyone!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WUS UP HOMIE?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 12:14 PM~3910264
> *SORRY I HAD TO........ IT WAS LIKE RIGHT THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WUTT...I'LL MEET YOU AT 8:00 TONIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That name fits you like a glove!!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:barf: :burn:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 12:29 PM~3910341
> *I get blamed 4 everything
> *


we gotta blame somebody.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 12:14 PM~3910264
> *SORRY I HAD TO........ IT WAS LIKE RIGHT THERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WUTT...I'LL MEET YOU AT 8:00 TONIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i'll be there at 10 oclock, not 10:27, not 10:32....if you aint got my muny or my bud...im killin you and him!


:roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 12:46 PM~3910450
> *we gotta blame somebody.... :biggrin:
> *


It Sure Is Nice To Know Your Needed For Something :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 12:48 PM~3910470
> *It Sure Is Nice To Know Your Needed For Something :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: ............... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

That Didnt Work


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 12:52 PM~3910500
> *Big Ray Did It I Saw Him
> *



:rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 12:52 PM~3910500
> *That Didnt Work
> *


rookie... :cheesy:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

lets get a game of hide and seek going :tongue:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 12:55 PM~3910518
> *rookie... :cheesy:
> *


Well you win some then you lose some :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I was hoping nobody saw it before I erased it :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 01:00 PM~3910545
> *I was hoping nobody saw it before I erased it :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey joe ,what day are you leaving to vegas?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Friday


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

did you get car off bud


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmmmm I think i broke it


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 01:14 PM~3910618
> *Hmmmm I think i broke it
> *


Resize it.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 12:58 PM~3910538
> *lets get a game of hide and seek going    :tongue:
> *



how do you play? i'm bored...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks red dog


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 02:28 PM~3910709
> *Thanks red dog
> *


WHEN YOU GONNA CLEAN THEM WHITE WALLS..........LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 29 2005, 01:26 PM~3910703
> *how do you play? i'm bored...
> *


i dont know.....thats my only problem


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, well, i got a game.. hope no body gets offended... find your horoscope...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

if you are easily offended.. i am sorry :tears: :tears: 

HOROSCOPES

> >Aquarius (Jan 23 - Feb 22) You have an inventive mind and are inclined to be progressive. You lie a great deal. You make the same mistakes repeatedly because you are stupid. Everyone thinks you are a fucking jerk.

> >Pisces (Feb 23 - Mar 22) You are a pioneer type and think most people are dickheads. You are quick to reprimand, impatient and full of advice. You do nothing but piss-off everyone you come in contact with. You are a prick.

> >Aries (Mar 23 - April 22) You have a wild imagination and often think you are being followed by the FBI or CIA. You have minor influence on your friends and people resent you for flaunting your power. You lack confidence and are a general dipshit.

> >Taurus (April 23 - May 22) You are practical and persistent. You have a dogged determination and work like hell. Most people think your are stubborn and bullheaded. You are nothing but a goddamed communist.

> >Gemini (May 23 - June 22) You are a quick and intelligent thinker.
People like you because you are bisexual. You are inclined to expect
too much for too little. This means your are a cheap bastard. Geminis
are notorious for thriving on incest.

> >Cancer (June 23 - July 22) You are sympathetic and understanding to other people's problems, which makes you a sucker. You are always
putting things off. That is why you will always be on welfare and won't
be worth a shit. Everyone in prison is a Cancer.

> >Leo (July 23 - Aug 22) You consider yourself a born leader. Others
think you are an idiot. Most Leos are bullies. You are vain and cannot
tolerate criticism. Your arrogance is disgusting. Leo people are thieving motherfuckers and enjoy masturbation more than sex.

> >Virgo (Aug 23 - Sept 22) You are the logical type and hate disorder.
Your shit-picking attitude is sickening to your friends and co-workers.
You are cold and unemotional and often fall asleep while fucking.
Virgos make good bus drivers and pimps.

> >Libra (Sept 23 - Oct 22) You are the artistic type and have a difficult
time dealing with reality. If you are a male you are probably queer.
Chances for employment and monetary gain are nill. Most Libra women are whores. All Libras die of venereal disease.

> >Scorpio (Oct 23 - Nov 22) You are the worst of the lot. You are shrewd in business and cannot be trusted. You shall achieve the pinnacle of success because of your total lack of ethics. You are the perfect son-of-a-bitch. Most Scorpios are murdered.

> >Sagittarius (Nov 23 - Dec 22) You are optimistic and enthusiastic. You have a reckless tendency to rely on your luck since you have no talent. The majority of Sagittarians are drunks. You are a worthless piece of shit.

> >Capricorn (Dec 23 - Jan 22) You are conservative and afraid of taking risks. You are basically chickenshit. There has never been a
Capricorn of any importance. You should kill yourself.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow My Horoscope describes me perfect


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

IM A Prick :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 01:46 PM~3910834
> *IM A Prick :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pisces?? so is 357....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

And Leo Describes my ex wife perfectly too :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 01:38 PM~3910778
> *WHEN YOU GONNA CLEAN THEM WHITE WALLS..........LOL
> *


When You Gonna Paint that Car


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YEAH...IM A PRICK!.....OH WELL


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i have a kid that wants to add nitrogen to his hydraulic system

u can't do that right?, thats only for bags right?

i told him not to do it but he said that someone told him to and it will make the car hop and make it lighter

he has a 2 pump setup on a DIME

just wanted to conform withthe big doggs
:worship:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

not gonna make it any lighter....with the extra pressure....the hydro set up will be more like a bomb....like.....KABOOM! :nono: unless he doesnt love his car


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 01:50 PM~3910864
> *When You Gonna Paint that Car
> *


 YOUR MY BOY BLUEEEE..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

we got to get this truck in hoppin condition

he wants to join in on the fun 

any other truck hoppers out there
with out 30 batteries in the bed to get it up????


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> >Virgo (Aug 23 - Sept 22) You are the logical type and hate disorder.
Your shit-picking attitude is sickening to your friends and co-workers.
You are cold and unemotional and often fall asleep while fucking.
Virgos make good bus drivers and pimps.

yep thats me all right


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2005, 02:50 PM~3910864
> *When You Gonna Paint that Car
> *


WHEN I STOP SERVING EVERYONE :0 
YOU HOW THEM CARS ARE THEY JUST KEEP FALLING APART :angry: 
AT LEAST MY WHEELS ARE CLEAN WHEN I GO OUT :biggrin: 
J/P WITH YOU


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 29 2005, 02:11 PM~3910988
> *we got to get this truck in hoppin condition
> 
> he wants to join in on the fun
> ...


 :nono: TRUCK HOPPERS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 29 2005, 02:11 PM~3910988
> *we got to get this truck in hoppin condition
> 
> he wants to join in on the fun
> ...


we're building an 88 suburban right now.... 4 pump 12 batts...YEAH!....Rouge is extending/reinforcing the uppers right now!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 03:04 PM~3910942
> *YOUR MY BOY BLUEEEE..
> *


ALRIGHT....... BIOTCHES


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 02:25 PM~3911019
> *:nono: TRUCK HOPPERS
> *


whats wrong w/ truck hoppers


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

back in the day, my partner had an 86 chevy fullsize we used to call "hood n sky" that MF got off.....right when prohopper first came out with italian gears


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 03:29 PM~3911033
> *back in the day, my partner had an 86 chevy fullsize we used to call "hood n sky"  that MF got off.....right when prohopper first came out with italian gears
> *


WAY BACK....BACK INTO TIME


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Cancer (June 23 - July 22) You are sympathetic and understanding to other people's problems, which makes you a sucker. You are always
putting things off. That is why you will always be on welfare and won't
be worth a shit. Everyone in prison is a Cancer.

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 02:27 PM~3911027
> *whats wrong w/ truck hoppers
> *


 COOL FOR YOU GUYS BUT WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT ON THE WESTSIDE ANYMORE.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 02:30 PM~3911041
> *WAY BACK....BACK INTO TIME
> *


more like 98


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 02:27 PM~3911027
> *whats wrong w/ truck hoppers
> *


 G-BODIES AND LUXURIES........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 02:31 PM~3911045
> *COOL FOR YOU GUYS BUT WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT ON THE WESTSIDE ANYMORE.
> *



:dunno: that doesnt even make sense :scrutinize:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 02:32 PM~3911056
> *:dunno:  that doesnt even make sense    :scrutinize:
> *


 DID I STUDDER?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:30 PM~3911041
> *WAY BACK....BACK INTO TIME
> *


"Hey Doc I think we've just gone back into time"

"Nonsense Marty"

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 02:32 PM~3911056
> *:dunno:  that doesnt even make sense    :scrutinize:
> *


 MY OPPINION :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 02:35 PM~3911073
> *MY OPPINION :0  :thumbsup:
> *



bro, aint nothing more gangster than an old square chevy on 14s....classic chevrolet....nice and square....perfect for low ridin....

what a variety....g bodies and luxuries....might as well be a bunch of ants...all the same


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 02:26 PM~3911025
> *ALRIGHT....... BIOTCHES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

HEY AZ WHATS CRACKING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 29 2005, 02:33 PM~3911067
> *"Hey Doc I think we've just gone back into time"
> 
> "Nonsense Marty"
> ...


GREAT SCOTT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 29 2005, 02:41 PM~3911121
> *HEY AZ WHATS CRACKING
> *


 WUT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

peep it


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 02:49 PM~3911176
> *peep it
> *


Holy S**T, you actually found a pic of it.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:tears: :tears: I miss that burban


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 03:49 PM~3911176
> *peep it
> *


I think that would look better with a lift kit and some bigass super swampers.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

that was the East Valley representin' back in the day...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 29 2005, 02:57 PM~3911236
> *I think that would look better with a lift kit and some bigass super swampers.
> *


whada you know....junior j/p :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 29 2005, 02:57 PM~3911236
> *I think that would look better with a lift kit and some bigass super swampers.
> *


 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

az hoppers. :cheesy:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

don't get stuck,its old :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 29 2005, 03:02 PM~3911282
> *don't get stuck,its old :biggrin:
> *


 I AGREE.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 29 2005, 04:02 PM~3911282
> *don't get stuck,its old :biggrin:
> *


BETCHA IF YOU SHIT WAS GETTING STUCK IT WOULDNT BE OLD


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:04 PM~3911300
> *BETCHA IF YOU SHIT WAS GETTING STUCK IT WOULDNT BE OLD
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:04 PM~3911300
> *BETCHA IF YOU SHIT WAS GETTING STUCK IT WOULDNT BE OLD
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:04 PM~3911300
> *BETCHA IF YOU SHIT WAS GETTING STUCK IT WOULDNT BE OLD
> *


 MINE GETS STUCK TO #@#@##@@#


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 29 2005, 03:07 PM~3911317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DAMN MONKEY IS BACK :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i don't want my car 2 get stuck,i could if i want 2,don't hate


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Sep 29 2005, 02:41 PM~3911121
> *HEY AZ WHATS CRACKING
> *


what up "D"...i got an appointment @ lexus this [email protected] work that day?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 03:10 PM~3911350
> *THAT DAMN MONKEY IS BACK  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: 
j/p


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 04:08 PM~3911326
> *MINE GETS STUCK TO #@#@##@@#
> *


MINE GOT STUCK.......ON TOP OF YOUR CAR...........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 29 2005, 03:18 PM~3911408
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns: :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> j/p
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: CURIOUS GEORGE BETTER GO AND HIDE,BUBBS IS BUSTIN


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=293526]
:0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:19 PM~3911412
> *MINE GOT STUCK.......ON TOP OF YOUR CAR...........
> *


 TOUCHY SUBJECT CABRON...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 04:20 PM~3911423
> *TOUCHY SUBJECT CABRON...
> *


OOPS MY BAD....SORRY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 03:20 PM~3911423
> *TOUCHY SUBJECT CABRON...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

NOW IM GOING TO MEET YOU AFTER WORK, AND I NO WHERE U WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:21 PM~3911429
> *OOPS MY BAD....SORRY
> *


 WHAT TIME DO U GET OFF?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=293529]
is this car around anymore?....pinchi chalio...look @ the front buey... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 03:23 PM~3911440
> *NOW IM GOING TO MEET YOU AFTER WORK, AND I NO WHERE U WORK :biggrin:
> *


you too cabron.... :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:24 PM~3911448
> *[attachmentid=293529]
> is this car around anymore?....pinchi chalio...look @ the front buey... :biggrin:
> *


 CHALIO IS HIDING IT IN SHED BEHIND THE HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:25 PM~3911455
> *you too cabron.... :roflmao:
> *


 NOT ME YOU WORK TOO FAR.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 03:27 PM~3911464
> *NOT ME YOU WORK TOO FAR.
> *


 :biggrin: ..no sh*t you will wear out your 13's coming down here...(tires every 2 months.)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 04:26 PM~3911458
> *CHALIO IS HIDING IT IN SHED BEHIND THE HOUSE. :biggrin:
> *


yup hes waiting for everyone else's cars to fall 
apart then he'll bring it back out.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 11:10 AM~3909762
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=293373]
> *


damn mickey i didnt know you had another kid... :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:31 PM~3911491
> *damn mickey i didnt know you had another kid... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 04:29 PM~3911478
> *:biggrin: ..no sh*t you will wear out your 13's coming down here...(tires every 2 months.)
> *


 try 3 weeks


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:29 PM~3911478
> *:biggrin: ..no sh*t you will wear out your 13's coming down here...(tires every 2 months.)
> *


 SO WUT UP RAY WANNA TRADE FOR A 2 DOOR?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:31 PM~3911485
> *yup hes waiting for everyone else's cars to fall
> apart then he'll bring it back out.... :biggrin:
> *


are they selling it?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 29 2005, 03:32 PM~3911499
> *SO WUT UP RAY WANNA TRADE FOR A 2 DOOR?
> *


 :biggrin: .....but do you like bananas?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:33 PM~3911502
> *are they selling it?
> *


 IM TALKING ABOUT MINE.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 04:33 PM~3911510
> *:biggrin: .....but do you like bananas?
> *


ITS BANANAS.......B-A-N-A-N-A-S-


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:32 PM~3911497
> *try 3 weeks
> *


damn! :0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:33 PM~3911510
> *:biggrin: .....but do you like bananas?
> *


BANANNAS ARE IN NOW BIG RAY :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 03:33 PM~3911510
> *:biggrin: .....but do you like bananas?
> *


 TOO MUCH FIBER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

yes we are being comadres 
but its thursday im at work and
i aint got shit to do ........so fuk it


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

come on....take a hit....put it in your mouth.

shut-up


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 03:43 PM~3911572
> *come on....take a hit....put it in your mouth.
> 
> shut-up
> *


You say this is endo....but, it smells more like out doo


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

???stealin' boxes... whatcha you tryn' to do, build a club house?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

How the hell you gonna get fired...on your day off!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY LOOK RAY AND HIS CAR HAD A KID

[attachmentid=293554]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:56 PM~3911666
> *HEY LOOK RAY AND HIS CAR HAD A KID
> 
> [attachmentid=293554]
> *



DAMN... you went searching for that.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:56 PM~3911666
> *HEY LOOK RAY AND HIS CAR HAD A KID
> 
> [attachmentid=293554]
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:56 PM~3911666
> *HEY LOOK RAY AND HIS CAR HAD A KID
> 
> [attachmentid=293554]
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NOPE.......ALREADY HAD IT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 04:24 PM~3911448
> *[attachmentid=293529]
> is this car around anymore?....pinchi chalio...look @ the front buey... :biggrin:
> *


Hey, hey, hey... I look at the back bumper when I'm hopping too.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:56 PM~3911666
> *HEY LOOK RAY AND HIS CAR HAD A KID
> 
> [attachmentid=293554]
> *


TALLY MY BANANNA :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:58 PM~3911684
> *NOPE.......ALREADY HAD IT
> *


WHY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:58 PM~3911684
> *NOPE.......ALREADY HAD IT
> *


thats odd...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:56 PM~3911666
> *HEY LOOK RAY AND HIS CAR HAD A KID
> 
> [attachmentid=293554]
> *



look at those bushy eyebrows.. kinda reminds me of this I-talian guy i know HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 04:35 PM~3911517
> *ITS BANANAS.......B-A-N-A-N-A-S-
> *



Who sing that song mikey???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 04:59 PM~3911695
> *WHY
> *


GOT IT WHEN I GOT THE MONKEY YESTERDAY IT REMINDED ME OF HIM


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:58 PM~3911684
> *NOPE.......ALREADY HAD IT
> *


 F### YOU HAVE A LOT OF TIME ON YOUR HANDS....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 03:59 PM~3911691
> *TALLY MY BANANNA  :roflmao:
> *



come mista tally man...tally mi bananas


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 29 2005, 05:00 PM~3911702
> *Who sing that song mikey???
> *


GWEN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FAR TOO MUCH FREE TIME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you should donate some time to the homeless or something.. you gotta alot of time to kill


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'lll never listen to that song that same way again... poor gwen..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 05:01 PM~3911710
> *GWEN
> *



Let's keep it that way. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 04:02 PM~3911714
> *FAR TOO MUCH FREE TIME
> *


*
WHATS UP FOR THE WEEKEND/???[/B]*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 29 2005, 05:03 PM~3911727
> *Let's keep it that way.  :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW YOU WERE HEADED THAT WAY

WHOS WORKING ON YOU CAR?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 05:04 PM~3911738
> *I KNEW YOU WERE HEADED THAT WAY
> 
> WHOS WORKING ON YOU CAR?
> *



Obviously not you, or else it would have been getting painted already.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 29 2005, 05:05 PM~3911742
> *Obviously not you, or else it would have been getting painted already.
> *


OOOHHH IM TELLING...HAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 05:06 PM~3911751
> *OOOHHH IM TELLING...HAHA
> *



You thought you were getting back at me huh? I had to flip it on you, lol.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 04:06 PM~3911751
> *OOOHHH IM TELLING...HAHA
> *


HEY MIKEY I FOUND HIS PARENTS :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 04:13 PM~3911789
> *HEY MIKEY I FOUND HIS PARENTS :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SUCK ON THIS...........................









[attachmentid=293589]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

rouges got too much free time too....isnt there a car to work on or somethin :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 04:20 PM~3911831
> *SUCK ON THIS...........................
> [attachmentid=293589]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: don't you wanna send the monkey back home :roflmao:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

are you having rouge do your a-arms 357?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 04:21 PM~3911839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: don't you wanna send the monkey back home  :roflmao:
> *


 OH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 04:21 PM~3911839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: don't you wanna send the monkey back home  :roflmao:
> *


you guys have alot of surpressed issues..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out... see ya'll this weekend-IF YOUR LUCKY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PEACE OUT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 03:58 PM~3911684
> *NOPE.......ALREADY HAD IT
> *


SEE, :biggrin: I KNEW YOU LIKED BANANAS...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 29 2005, 04:20 PM~3911835
> *rouges got too much free time too....isnt there a car to work on or somethin :biggrin:
> *


nope all done :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 29 2005, 04:36 PM~3911930
> *nope all done  :biggrin:
> *


I'll bring you some more work


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Laters boys and girls.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

time to bounce.....long ass drive :thumbsdown:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 29 2005, 04:25 PM~3911865
> *PEACE OUT
> *


hey mickey your monkeys momma said if your gonna pick up your twinns?
[attachmentid=293822]
:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

here are the twinns
[attachmentid=293825]
:roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

mickey what did i tell you about drugs???
[attachmentid=293834]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sorry bro i was just bored... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=293836]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

my bad that one looks like CHALIO... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Good Shit Big Ray!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 01:55 AM~3913110
> *my bad that one looks like CHALIO... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TALK ABOUT HAVING TIME THIS GUY WENT ON A MISSION...........
SOME FUNNY SHIT THOUGH.......FUKER


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 06:51 PM~3913084
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=293836]
> *


 
"ah schhhit bich"

You'd better leave his elementary pic's alone before he finds out! :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 30 2005, 08:51 AM~3915255
> *"ah schhhit bich"
> 
> You'd better leave his elementary pic's alone before he finds out!  :roflmao:
> *



That's faked up, lol.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 29 2005, 07:51 PM~3913084
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=293836]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OOOH BOY


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 29 2005, 04:21 PM~3911841
> *are you having rouge do your a-arms 357?
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where's er'body at??? :biggrin: 

Working??? yeah right!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Slow morning....huh?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 30 2005, 10:31 AM~3916057
> *Slow morning....huh?
> *



I'm sayin!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Normally on a Friday, I would have 5 pages behind by now. There must be a lot of work to do today.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

do I Need to start a fight today :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 07:49 AM~3915245
> *TALK ABOUT HAVING TIME THIS GUY WENT ON A MISSION...........
> SOME FUNNY SHIT THOUGH.......FUKER
> *


 :biggrin: ...hey i had to get you back and im here @ work till 8pm.. :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Sep 30 2005, 07:51 AM~3915255
> *"ah schhhit bich"
> 
> You'd better leave his elementary pic's alone before he finds out!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=294474]
mickey is working hard today..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 10:30 AM~3916437
> *:roflmao:
> [attachmentid=294474]
> mickey is working hard today..... :biggrin:
> *


 shun of a bichhhhh thats not chalio, yea right


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MUTTER FUKR.....LMFAO.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 11:28 AM~3916412
> *:biggrin: ...hey i had to get you back and im here @ work till 8pm.. :angry:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD THATS FUKIN FUNNY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 30 2005, 11:06 AM~3916276
> *do I Need to start a fight today :biggrin:
> *



"GIRL FIGHT"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 30 2005, 11:06 AM~3916276
> *do I Need to start a fight today :biggrin:
> *



Should I meet you @ 8. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 30 2005, 11:35 AM~3916466
> *shun of a bichhhhh thats not chalio, yea right
> *



Why did you take off the pic of your double pump caddy?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2005, 10:41 AM~3916525
> *Why did you take off the pic of your double pump caddy?
> *


 the single pump cadillac is not mine anymore.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2005, 10:41 AM~3916525
> *Why did you take off the pic of your double pump caddy?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 10:30 AM~3916437
> *:roflmao:
> [attachmentid=294474]
> mickey is working hard today..... :biggrin:
> *


LOOK AT THEM PHUKKIN EARS WWWOOOOWWWW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEM GLASSES JUST MAKES THEM LOOK BIGGER :rofl:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 30 2005, 11:43 AM~3916545
> *the single pump cadillac is not mine anymore.
> *



Hahahahaha... Why did you sell the DOUBLE pumper? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PROLLY A LITTLE LATE BUT JUST REALIZED 
MONKEYS AND BANANAS...LOL


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

THIS IS TROUBLE

[attachmentid=294476]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 10:50 AM~3916620
> *THIS IS TROUBLE
> 
> [attachmentid=294476]
> *


 his face and chalios body. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 30 2005, 11:51 AM~3916626
> *his face and chalios body. :biggrin:
> *



That's durty, lol.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> THIS IS TROUBLE
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Listen to what happened to me last night...

So I was at the grocery store last night doing some shopping(just picking up some snacks for the movie we rented) with the wife and my baby. We head to the check out lane and there are about three people ahead of us. While we where waiting I noticed the lady in front of us constantly looking at me, I payed no attention and just went about my business, so I'm glancing around talking to my wife trying to pass time while in line and this lady is still looking at me. I turn to my wife and tell her "babe do you notice this lady in front of us just keeps on looking at me?", and she says, "no I haven't been paying attention but I'll start noticing." So finally I get fed up with this lady just staring at me and say "do you wanna take a picture it'll last longer." , and she says "no, it's just that, nevermind." and she goes about her business.
By this time all of her items are being scanned by the cashier and I catch her again glancing over at me, so I ask her "is there something on your mind?", and she looks at me teary eyed and say's "you look just like my son did.", so I say "what do you mean look like your son did?", and she says "we'll my son died about a year ago in a car accident." By this time I'm feeling like shit for talking smack to this lady earlier so I say, "about what I said earlier, can you forgive me I had no idea." , and she says "we'll I know it's kinda awkward for somebody to just keep staring at you, don't worry son I forgive you." Trying to keep her composure she starts telling me things about her son and how anybody could easily mistake me for him. We talked for about eight minutes cause she had all kinds of groceries, so finally it's about time for her to pay for her food and she say's "can you do me a favor?", and I'm like, "sure, name it.", she say's "when I leave the checkout stand can you say, "bye mom.", and I said, "Okay". 

So I turn to my wife and start telling her this story about her son, then I hear "bye son", so I turn around look at the lady wave and reply, "bye mom", she heads out of the door and I feel good about myself, thinking I just made a complete stranger feel better about losing her son. By this time we are at the register and our snacks were being scanned we had popcorn, soda, and chips. So I pull out my wallet ready to pay and the cashier says, "that'll be $185.69", and I say "What?, $185.69 for some chips, soda, and popcorn?", she said "yeah your mom said that you were going to pick up her tab." , so I say "my mom?" , the cashier say's "yeah, you know the lady that you just waived at and said "by mom to". So I run outside and I'm looking for this lady, I finally spot her as she's getting into her car and I pull her leg, just like I'm pulling yours. hahaha.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Old!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: 

But damn it's a good one when you firts hear it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 30 2005, 12:29 PM~3916898
> *Old!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> 
> But damn it's a good one when you firts hear it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You know you read it all, lol. That's why it took you forever to reply. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

man...thats dirty....im thinkin....damn thats a sad story, then....i felt like a sucker...thanx bro :twak:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Yo AZ, tommorow there is a carshow at Estrella Mountain College in Avondale. I just received a call from the lady in charge of everything and she is lookin for some Judges for the show. Please support this event and if possible show your car. PM for phone # to register or offer your services 2morrow. Thanks


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK ALL THAT TYPING....GET TO WORK


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 12:29 PM~3917268
> *FUK ALL THAT TYPING....GET TO WORK
> *


[attachmentid=294541]
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 01:29 PM~3917268
> *FUK ALL THAT TYPING....GET TO WORK
> *



I'm finished with my work for the day. :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2005, 12:39 PM~3917336
> *I'm finished with my work for the day.  :biggrin:
> *


I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SCREW IT....who cares if works getting done today or not


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 30 2005, 01:41 PM~3917347
> *I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :angry:
> *



Thanx I appreciate it, :biggrin: . Seriously though I finished all my work this morning, I'm bored though. I just have to wait till 3 for a my supervisors meeting, then we're leaving right after at 4. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2005, 12:43 PM~3917362
> *Thanx I appreciate it,  :biggrin: . Seriously though I finished all my work this morning, I'm bored though. I just have to wait till 3 for a my supervisors meeting, then we're leaving right after at 4.  :biggrin:
> *


now i hate you


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 01:51 PM~3917412
> *now i hate you
> *



Hey Mikey lets go to that show, I'll hop against you :biggrin: . But you hit your own switch cause that's the only way I'll win. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2005, 12:53 PM~3917425
> *Hey Mikey lets go to that show, I'll hop against you  :biggrin: . But you hit your own switch cause that's the only way I'll win.  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know you might have a chance because by tomorrow mickey will be feeling like this...
[attachmentid=294567]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 02:02 PM~3917467
> *i dont know you might have a chance because by tomorrow mickey will be feeling like this...
> [attachmentid=294567]
> *



I'm going to be partying tonight too, so I might feel the same way. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS THIS MIKE(Y) SHIT??????????


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Mikey eats everthing.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 02:15 PM~3917552
> *Mikey eats everthing.....
> *


LIKE YOUR O'LADY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



DONT WORRY I USED A CONDOM ON MY TOUNGUE SO 
I DONT KNOW...............(CAUSE I KNOW WHAT YOUR GONNA SAY)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 02:15 PM~3917544
> *WUTTS THIS MIKE(Y) SHIT??????????
> *


You don't like that.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

That wasn't my o'lady dont you forgot you caught me in your room
its was yours.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SAME SHIT....SHARING IS CAREING
TELL MY SON..OOPS I MEAN YOUR SON I SAID HI


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

oh by the way trouble hows my daughter doing???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Can't you just feel the love in here? :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

TROUBLE DOING A HOUSE CALL

[attachmentid=294613]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble bro, you messed up posting that damn monkey....its never gonna end now


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

HEY TROUBLE MY SON SAYS HI


[attachmentid=294630]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 02:33 PM~3917694
> *trouble bro, you messed up posting that damn monkey....its never gonna end now
> *


JUST TELLS WHO HOW MUCH I'M LOVED....LOL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 02:40 PM~3917730
> *HEY TROUBLE MY SON SAYS HI
> *


WHEN I SEE HIM I SEE ME FOR SOME REASON... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

geez!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

this one's just for BUBBZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 30 2005, 02:02 PM~3917891
> *this one's just for BUBBZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


awww damn :rofl:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble.....choose a different animal....see what these clowns come up with :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 30 2005, 02:02 PM~3917891
> *this one's just for BUBBZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks like something from poltergeist


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

THIS IS HOW TROUBLE FEELS ABOUT THIS NOW

[attachmentid=294668]


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 02:14 PM~3917967
> *THIS IS HOW TROUBLE FEELS ABOUT THIS NOW
> 
> [attachmentid=294668]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit ... i almost fell out my chair :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES YOU GUYS TRYING TO USE WEIGHT IN YOUR CARS

[attachmentid=294671]
BACK BUMPER BABY


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Where the hell do you guys find this shit!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Holy shit that was some of the funniest shit that I've ever seen!

Fuckin MICHAEL!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 02:19 PM~3918002
> *HERES YOU GUYS TRYING TO USE WEIGHT IN YOUR CARS
> 
> [attachmentid=294671]
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now a damn donkey


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

this is actually some entertaining shit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

better get that donkey back to Tijuana....theres a bitch in sturups waiting


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wanna hear a dirty joke???


Three white horses jumping in the mudd. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SOMEONE LOOSE A KID????????

[attachmentid=294683]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

NOW TROUBLE IS A JACKASS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH!...SNAPS

[attachmentid=294693]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WERE EVERYONE GO??????????????????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 01:15 PM~3917552
> *Mikey eats everthing.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

TROUBLE ON HIS WAY TO A HOUSE CALL


[attachmentid=294723]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 02:38 PM~3918163
> *NOW TROUBLE IS A JACKASS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294728]
[attachmentid=294729]
[attachmentid=294732]
........ :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

why why why


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, thats funny shit.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Big Ray


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294736]
[attachmentid=294737]
[attachmentid=294738]
[attachmentid=294739]
[attachmentid=294740]
[attachmentid=294741]
[attachmentid=294742]
... :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

this low riding thing has just been shot to shit....now im at the phoenix zoo


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294747]


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 03:15 PM~3918433
> *this low riding thing has just been shot to shit....now im at the phoenix zoo
> *


OK OK,HERE YOU GO.....
[attachmentid=294763]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294766]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294769]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294776]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294778]


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294779]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294780]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294783]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MEMBER THIS ONE
[attachmentid=294781]

[attachmentid=294782]

[attachmentid=294785]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

HELL YEAH! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294787]


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=294788]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 03:15 PM~3918433
> *this low riding thing has just been shot to shit....now im at the phoenix zoo
> *


THERE HAPPY NOW!.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 03:38 PM~3918549
> *[attachmentid=294788]
> *


YOU STUPID! :roflmao: ...HERE WE GO AGAIN...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 04:40 PM~3918557
> *YOU STUPID! :roflmao: ...HERE WE GO AGAIN...
> *


THIS IS FUNNIER


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 03:40 PM~3918557
> *YOU STUPID! :roflmao: ...HERE WE GO AGAIN...
> *


that's grape apes biotch


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 30 2005, 03:39 PM~3918551
> *THERE HAPPY NOW!.... :biggrin:
> *



yup...thats a nice refresher....ok....now back to clownin mikey


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=294792]
[attachmentid=294794]
[attachmentid=294795]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 03:51 PM~3918579
> *yup...thats a nice refresher....ok....now back to clownin mikey
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=294799]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 30 2005, 03:53 PM~3918591
> *[attachmentid=294799]
> *


 hey that car in the background looks familiar.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

wasnt there a club called "phoenix prime" once a upon a time....in a galaxy far far away


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 03:56 PM~3918601
> *wasnt there a club called "phoenix prime" once a upon a time....in a galaxy far far away
> *


STILL IS...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

anybody got sum lower g-body arms that are already reinforced?


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 03:59 PM~3918618
> *anybody got sum lower g-body arms that are already reinforced?
> *


yeah on my car haha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

See you guys later. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2005, 04:06 PM~3918649
> *See you guys later.  :biggrin:
> *


jerk :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:machinegun: give em up....this is an internet robbery


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:09 PM~3918662
> *:machinegun:  give em up....this is an internet robbery
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

get some more and i can start them after i'm done with my uppers


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 30 2005, 04:09 PM~3918664
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Is Adam trying to rob you again???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 05:09 PM~3918662
> *:machinegun:  give em up....this is an internet robbery
> *


ILL SELL YOU INSIDIOUS'S LOWER ARMS THERE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 30 2005, 04:10 PM~3918675
> *Is Adam trying to rob you again???
> *


yeah what happen to the rubber for the ball joints


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 04:11 PM~3918677
> *ILL SELL YOU INSIDIOUS'S LOWER ARMS THERE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> *


if we're hoppin this weekend...then we're gonna need em....one side of the wagon is splitting


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:12 PM~3918685
> *if we're hoppin this weekend...then we're gonna need em....one side of the wagon is splitting
> *


already :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:12 PM~3918685
> *if we're hoppin this weekend...then we're gonna need em....one side of the wagon is splitting
> *


HOPPING??.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 30 2005, 04:11 PM~3918678
> *yeah what happen to the rubber for the ball joints
> *


rubbers for dicks and rims


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:14 PM~3918699
> *rubbers for dicks and rims
> *


 :biggrin: i can bring mine in tomorrow if you need them


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 04:11 PM~3918677
> *ILL SELL YOU INSIDIOUS'S LOWER ARMS THERE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: how long until he finds out


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

i meant the lowers :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 30 2005, 04:15 PM~3918708
> *:biggrin: i can bring mine in tomorrow if you need them
> *


Why dont you just tow your car over to my house so we can take everything :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 30 2005, 04:16 PM~3918715
> *Why dont you just tow your car over to my house so we can take everything  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then you would have to give me the wagon


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 30 2005, 04:18 PM~3918725
> *then you would have to give me the wagon
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

mine will be plated by next weekend, just dont know if mine will last through a weekend of cruising.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Sep 30 2005, 04:15 PM~3918708
> *:biggrin: i can bring mine in tomorrow if you need them
> *


well, ....i really appreciate the gesture, but i dont feel right using your regal as our personal salvage yard....but it would be nice


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fred...i KNOW you got sumthin


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:24 PM~3918760
> *well, ....i really appreciate the gesture, but i dont feel right using your regal as our personal salvage yard....but it would be nice
> *


so is this your way of saying...i feel bad about taking your stuff but, can i have it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Sorry I don't do g-body's :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 30 2005, 04:26 PM~3918775
> *so is this your way of saying...i feel bad about taking your stuff but, can i have it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao:.....it aint my car...but......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 30 2005, 04:27 PM~3918777
> *Sorry I don't do g-body's :biggrin:
> *


yeah...neither do i....i just fix em


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I'm outta here...For those of you that I dont see this weekend.....have a good one.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 30 2005, 04:38 PM~3918818
> *Well, I'm outta here...For those of you that I dont see this weekend.....have a good one.
> *


where you going you fat fuck...you aint gotta job


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:39 PM~3918822
> *where you going you fat fuck...you aint gotta job
> *


 :nono: :nono: RUDE RUDE RUDE :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

sorry...i thought you were gone :roflmao: ....shit im gone too....long ass drive


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:39 PM~3918822
> *where you going you fat fuck...you aint gotta job
> *


 hey why you gotta talk to us fat outta work guys like that :angry:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 30 2005, 04:43 PM~3918846
> *hey why you gotta talk to us fat outta work guys like that :angry:
> *


hey....im no thin one either


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:12 PM~3918685
> *if we're hoppin this weekend...then we're gonna need em....one side of the wagon is splitting
> *


i told you that car needed to be reinforced but no you wanna keep hoppin :nono:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 04:26 PM~3918773
> *fred...i KNOW you got sumthin
> *


there some reinforced arms right here... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=294848]


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 02:19 PM~3918002
> *HERES YOU GUYS TRYING TO USE WEIGHT IN YOUR CARS
> 
> [attachmentid=294671]
> ...



haulin azzz and hitttin switches !!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Sep 30 2005, 05:11 PM~3918677
> *ILL SELL YOU INSIDIOUS'S LOWER ARMS THERE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> *



Hey faker! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 30 2005, 05:15 PM~3918709
> *:roflmao:  how long until he finds out
> *



Right now snatches. :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

here's some pics of the one upper almost done


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 30 2005, 04:43 PM~3918846
> *hey why you gotta talk to us fat outta work guys like that :angry:
> *


Lets jump him Fred :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 30 2005, 05:02 PM~3918941
> *i told you that car needed to be reinforced but no you wanna keep hoppin  :nono:
> *


True, but if you are afraid to break shit, you shouldnt have switches. Not you imparticular, just people in general.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

blue get back to work you better have that car ready


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

SO U READY 4 TOMMORROW ROGUE? OR HOME DEPOT RAN OUT OF WOOD 4 UR RACK :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

REMEMBER EVERYBODY ME AND ROGUE HOPPIN TOMMORROW AT RIVERVIEW PARK DOBSON AND 8TH ST. TRUNKS OPEN


----------



## 1BADD85 (Oct 1, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 1 2005, 12:26 AM~3921551
> *Lets jump him Fred :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets do this


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I NEED A HOOK-UP ON SOME BATT'S  ANYONE

HALLA @ ME :thumbsup: THX


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

See you guys tonight - doing central, then who knows.... :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Oct 1 2005, 12:43 PM~3923372
> *SO U READY 4 TOMMORROW ROGUE? OR HOME DEPOT RAN OUT OF WOOD 4 UR RACK :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anybody got some original wheels for a 94 fleetwood?? looking for the chrome 8 holes

[attachmentid=295940]

when i find some originals i will have some 14 in 100spokes for sale!!

[attachmentid=295942]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 1 2005, 04:57 PM~3924236
> *See you guys tonight - doing central, then who knows.... :wave:
> *



you eastside folk are slllloooowwww :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

I HEARD ABOUT A KICK BACK TOMORROW AFTERNOON @ AVONDALE..

CORNER OF DYSART AND WESTERN... ACROSS THE STREET
FROM COOLWATER PARK

ANYONE WENT TO THE MINI SHOW @ ESTRELLA COLLEGE TODAY?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 1 2005, 07:32 PM~3924871
> *I HEARD ABOUT A KICK BACK TOMORROW AFTERNOON @ AVONDALE..
> 
> CORNER OF DYSART AND WESTERN... ACROSS THE STREET
> ...


what!!??? a mini show was right up the street from me. :0 
What time is it tomorrow? Maybe I'll swing by on my lunch break.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I heard that the black wagons calling all single pump cars out for tommorrow at riverview park, I heard the wagons HOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 1 2005, 10:41 PM~3925373
> *what!!??? a mini show was right up the street from me. :0
> What time is it tomorrow? Maybe I'll swing by on my lunch break.
> *


AFTER-NOON IS ALL I KNOW RIGHT NOW  

IF YOUR COMING FROM I-10 TAKE A RIGHT ON WESTERN, 
IF YOUR COMING FROM BUCKEYE ROAD PASSING THE RAILROAD
TRACKS YOU'LL HIT WESTERN & TAKE A LEFT :thumbsup: 

IT'S A FEW BUILDINGS AWAY OR SO...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

It's at a Bar called Jack's Place. We did the flyers and other stuff. take Dysart south from the I-10 about 1.5 miles down you'll hit Western(right before Rail tracks) go west and it will be about 1/8 mile on the southside of Western


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 1 2005, 09:42 PM~3925377
> *I heard that the black wagons calling all single pump cars out for tommorrow at riverview park, I heard the wagons HOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

MUSTA ATE ITS WHEATIES!!! CAUSE THERES ALOT OF BAD SINGLE-PUMPERS OUT THERE

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE PICS AT RIVERVIEW.... I GOTTA WORK TODAY AND GUNNA MISS IT .... I WANNA *SEE* INTAGATORR AND ROGUE GO AT IT !!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 1 2005, 09:42 PM~3925377
> *I heard that the black wagons calling all single pump cars out for tommorrow at riverview park, I heard the wagons HOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: I think maybe Fred should change his name to INSTIGATOR. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Oct 2 2005, 09:57 AM~3927135
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> MUSTA ATE ITS WHEATIES!!! CAUSE THERES ALOT OF BAD SINGLE-PUMPERS OUT THERE
> ...


I think Fred is trying to get me in trouble or something :uh:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

When the wagon gets up a little more....then I will try to compete with some of you guys.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

JUST GOT A CALL CALIS IN TOWN AND THEY WANT A HOP


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

whats the update at riverview ???


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

SOME NEW PIC'S @ AZ SIDE - POST YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT BRO !!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 2 2005, 10:04 PM~3930468
> *SOME NEW PIC'S @ AZ SIDE - POST YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *



nice pics! :cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 3 2005, 12:26 AM~3930823
> *nice pics!  :cheesy:
> *


THX FOR THE CREDIT :cheesy:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning, I see half of you fools that were at chalio's last night still haven't made into work yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 09:11 AM~3932132
> *Good morning, I see half of you fools that were at chalio's last night still haven't made into work yet.  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah no sign of trouble yet


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 10:26 AM~3932218
> *Yeah no sign of trouble yet
> *



No shit, he didn't go in??? :biggrin: that's comedy.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Did anyone end up hopping. I left after Chalio hopped the '64.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHO ALL WENT TO RIVERVIEW??


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:cheesy: :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 10:27 AM~3932226
> *No shit, he didn't go in???  :biggrin: that's comedy.
> *



WUUUUZZZZZUUUPPPPPPP


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

whats up dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Bout time this place gets going.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Oct 3 2005, 01:56 PM~3933397
> *Bout time this place gets going.
> *


WOKE UP LATE AND MY HEAD STILL HURTS..........


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

so did anybody hop last night...i left after the explosion on the trunk...didnt look like a hop was gonna happen?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 01:02 PM~3933450
> *WOKE UP LATE AND MY HEAD STILL HURTS..........
> *


pinche wyno!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=297699]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERE WE GO AGAIN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey ray...thanx for "reinforced arms" from the other day....i dont think they will fit a g body, but i can try...how much... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 02:03 PM~3933454
> *so did anybody hop last night...i left after the explosion on the trunk...didnt look like a hop was gonna happen?
> *



I HEARD THAT SHIT AT FIRST I THOUGHT ROOSTER WAS BLASTING......

[attachmentid=297719]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 01:40 PM~3933262
> *WUUUUZZZZZUUUPPPPPPP
> *



Sup pimpin?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE BODY SEE CHUBS IN THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT...................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So how's the cock selling business going? lol. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 02:21 PM~3933594
> *NE BODY SEE CHUBS IN THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT...................
> *



He said he was going to go to panteras last night.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 02:23 PM~3933615
> *He said he was going to go to panteras last night.
> *


HERES A PIC I FOUND OF HIM........
[attachmentid=297732]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 02:24 PM~3933626
> *HERES A PIC I FOUND OF HIM........
> [attachmentid=297732]
> *



Kinda does look like him, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Check it...

Rooster's old cutty


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 3 2005, 01:14 PM~3933535
> *hey ray...thanx for "reinforced arms"  from the other day....i dont think they will fit a g body, but i can try...how much... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 01:22 PM~3933606
> *So how's the cock selling business going? lol.  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *



GOOD 
WHAT YOU NEED WHAT SIZE WHAT COLOR


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 01:24 PM~3933626
> *HERES A PIC I FOUND OF HIM........
> [attachmentid=297732]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:38 PM~3933757
> *GOOD
> WHAT YOU NEED WHAT SIZE WHAT COLOR
> *



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

you had everybody going with that. What happened to homeboy that was clownin on himself???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 01:38 PM~3933757
> *GOOD
> WHAT YOU NEED WHAT SIZE WHAT COLOR
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=297797]

TROUBLE WORKIN HARD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:52 PM~3933910
> *[attachmentid=297792]
> TROUBLE WORKIN HARD
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

???????????? Did anyone hop last night I Left after the explosion???????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:52 PM~3933910
> *
> 
> TROUBLE WORKIN HARD
> *


SOMETHINGS HARD


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 3 2005, 01:57 PM~3933954
> *???????????? Did anyone hop last night I Left after the explosion???????
> *


 your my boy blueeeeeeeeeeee. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up Jen ready to get "INKED"........ :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 02:24 PM~3934177
> *what up Jen ready to get "INKED"........ :biggrin:
> *


What's up Ray! Of course I'm ready....just finishing up some last minute things and I'm ready to roll. Are you sure your down for another??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"YOU PUT THE FINGER IN THE PAINT.....AND THE PAINT ON THE PAPER"


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 02:38 PM~3934324
> *"YOU PUT THE FINGER IN THE PAINT.....AND THE PAINT ON THE PAPER"
> *


 like the little picture looks like cha cha chaliooooooo. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 02:38 PM~3934324
> *"YOU PUT THE FINGER IN THE PAINT.....AND THE PAINT ON THE PAPER"
> *


 oops my bad..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:40 PM~3934349
> *like the little picture looks like cha cha chaliooooooo. :biggrin:
> *


MORE LIKE CHUBS ON A SNOWY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 02:42 PM~3934359
> *MORE LIKE CHUBS ON A SNOWY DAY :biggrin:
> *


 chubbs looks more like biz markie ^^^^you, you gott what i need you say hes just a friend. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 02:36 PM~3934311
> *What's up Ray!  Of course I'm ready....just finishing up some last minute things and I'm ready to roll.  Are you sure your down for another??
> *


hells yes....nancy getting 1 too... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:43 PM~3934378
> *chubbs looks more like biz markie ^^^^you, you gott what i need you say hes just a friend. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=297900]


> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:43 PM~3934378
> *chubbs looks more like biz markie ^^^^you, you gott what i need you say hes just a friend. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:48 PM~3934432
> *[attachmentid=297900]
> *


 thats the shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 02:50 PM~3934446
> *thats the shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:50 PM~3934446
> *thats the shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Oh snap that's comedy.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=297912]


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=297915]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You guys are comedy. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 02:54 PM~3934488
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=297912]
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 02:44 PM~3934389
> *hells yes....nancy getting 1 too... :biggrin:
> *


That's cool. So you know we have to go as soon as we get there. I'll try, but I dont think I cant wait for Scott-dizzle.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 02:58 PM~3934538
> *That's cool.  So you know we have to go as soon as we get there.  I'll try, but I dont think I cant wait for Scott-dizzle.
> *



Dont like Big E work


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have nothing to do so...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 02:58 PM~3934538
> *That's cool.  So you know we have to go as soon as we get there.  I'll try, but I dont think I cant wait for Scott-dizzle.
> *


todd sd he might go still?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 03:03 PM~3934587
> *I have nothing to do so...
> 
> 
> ...







LOOKS LIKE JEREMY.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

back to chubbs... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=297942]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:08 PM~3934648
> *back to chubbs... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=297942]
> *



HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :roflmao:HAAHHAHA :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:05 PM~3934612
> *LOOKS LIKE JEREMY.....
> *


jeremy and his buddies......(joke :biggrin: )
[attachmentid=297951]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE JEREMY.....

[attachmentid=297952]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:12 PM~3934690
> *jeremy and his buddies......(joke :biggrin: )
> [attachmentid=297951]
> *



ALL SH## RAY YOU MADE ME SPIT OUT MY SODA FROM LAUGHING SO DAMN MUCH...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:14 PM~3934706
> *ALL SH## RAY YOU MADE ME SPIT OUT MY SODA FROM LAUGHING SO DAMN MUCH...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:14 PM~3934706
> *ALL SH## RAY YOU MADE ME SPIT OUT MY SODA FROM LAUGHING SO DAMN MUCH...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WATCH OUT......


[attachmentid=297954]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:02 PM~3934576
> *Dont like Big E work
> *


Me Neither. That dude Twig does some nice work though.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 05:15 PM~3934732
> *Me Neither.  That dude Twig does some nice work though.
> *


JEN!! Where u been? Haven't seen you around in awhile? R U going to Vegas


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WERE FUKED UP BAGGING ON PEOPLE NOT EVEN HERE ON THE SITE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:04 PM~3934600
> *todd sd he might go still?
> *


You know how he is....he cant miss anything. Especially Vegas. He's a complete nut!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3934731
> *WATCH OUT......
> [attachmentid=297954]
> *




FOR THE RECORD JEREMY & CHUBBS ARE HOMIES NO DISRESPECT BUT DAMN THAT SH## IS FUNNY :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 03:17 PM~3934746
> *WERE FUKED UP BAGGING ON PEOPLE NOT EVEN HERE ON THE SITE
> *


 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=297956]
[attachmentid=297957]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 3 2005, 03:16 PM~3934742
> *JEN!! Where u been? Haven't seen you around in awhile? R U going to Vegas
> *


I've been laying low for a minute......you know how that is.  Yes, I'm definitely going. Are you??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 04:15 PM~3934731
> *WATCH OUT......
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:19 PM~3934766
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=297956]
> [attachmentid=297957]
> *



ALL MAN YOUR KILLING ME .


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 3 2005, 03:17 PM~3934751
> *FOR THE RECORD JEREMY & CHUBBS ARE HOMIES NO DISRESPECT BUT DAMN THAT SH## IS FUNNY :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


thats true these guys are my doggs :thumbsup: .....damn jeremy called me a pikachu last night :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=297960]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 03:19 PM~3934771
> *I've been laying low for a minute......you know how that is.    Yes, I'm definitely going.  Are you??
> *


Damien are you going to Vegas?? It's your birthday weekend, right??? Hey Spooner....remember what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.....unless Big Nick gets in on camera!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 03:24 PM~3934805
> *Damien are you going to Vegas??  It's your birthday weekend, right???  Hey Spooner....remember what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.....unless Big Nick gets in on camera!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 03:17 PM~3934750
> *You know how he is....he cant miss anything.  Especially Vegas.  He's a complete nut!
> *


true,thats my dogg though....that fool is nutty... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 04:24 PM~3934801
> *thats true these guys  are my doggs :thumbsup: .....damn jeremy called me a pikachu last night :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=297960]
> *


YEAH YOU WERE WEARING A BIG O YELLOW SHIRT LAST NIGHT
I WAS GONNA SAY SOMETHING BUT I LET IT GO


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 03:27 PM~3934828
> *YEAH YOU WERE WEARING A BIG O YELLOW SHIRT LAST NIGHT
> I WAS GONNA SAY SOMETHING BUT I LET IT GO
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:27 PM~3934823
> *true,thats my dogg though....that fool is nutty... :biggrin:
> *


Yep, he's cool. Damn is it Thursday yet?? When are you guys leaving?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 04:24 PM~3934801
> *pikachu :
> *


BLESS YOU


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 03:29 PM~3934840
> *Yep, he's cool.  Damn is it Thursday yet??  When are you guys leaving?
> *


friday @8pm... :angry: i have to work...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:31 PM~3934847
> *friday @8pm... :angry: i have to work...
> *


You know how Todd is.....we will have already been to 2 buffets by then. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2005, 03:35 PM~3934865
> *You know how Todd is.....we will have already been to 2 buffets by then.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: ..hey thats how iam too :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:36 PM~3934872
> *:roflmao: ..hey thats how iam too :biggrin:
> *


LOL...I swear you guys are related somehow! :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey trouble you mobbing to Vegas after all??? I'm thinking of leaving on Thusday night if not Friday morning.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YUP............IM DRIVING THE MONTE UP THERE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 04:45 PM~3934913
> *YUP............IM DRIVING THE MONTE UP THERE
> *



Are you really???

Hey check it


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOIN YET.............
TRYING TO GET MONDAY OFF BUT
MR. "RIDER4LIFE" BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 03:49 PM~3934928
> *Are you really???
> 
> Hey check it
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IF THESE GAS PRICES KEEP GOIN UP
ILL BE DOIN THAT SHIT TOO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 04:54 PM~3934948
> * i thought your showing this one...
> [attachmentid=297978]
> *


BOO.....FUKN PICTURE YOU CANT EVEN SEE IT :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 03:55 PM~3934958
> *BOO.....FUKN PICTURE YOU CANT EVEN SEE IT :rofl:
> *


i know i messed up.... :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

look @ what i found.... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=297986]
[attachmentid=297988]
[attachmentid=297989]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 3 2005, 04:51 PM~3934938
> *DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOIN YET.............
> TRYING TO GET MONDAY OFF BUT
> MR. "RIDER4LIFE" BEAT ME TO IT
> *



You could always call in sick. :biggrin: 

Shit that's what I'm doing, I told my supervisor that I was taking a sick day on friday and monday, that way I still have my vacation days, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

tell them you went to the pool....
[attachmentid=297994]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Check it, this is what buds son has been reading...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 04:08 PM~3935038
> *Check it, this is what buds son has been reading...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
or tell them you drank some spoiled milk...
[attachmentid=298016]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben you were right, I just booked the last room. I was gonna stay at the Aladdin but it's all full, so I'm staying at the best western, dang I went from the Aladdin to the best western cause I was too lazy to make a phone call.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Speaking of Vegas


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

A mans clock, I'd get rich selling these mofo's


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 04:16 PM~3935093
> *Ruben you were right, I just booked the last room. I was gonna stay at the Aladdin but it's all full, so I'm staying at the best western, dang I went from the Aladdin to the best western cause I was too lazy to make a phone call.
> *



 :thumbsup: It's not so bad bro.. close to the show and last time we were there they had a drinking contest at their bar... so free beer... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2005, 06:19 PM~3935532
> * :thumbsup: It's not so bad bro.. close to the show and last time we were there they had a drinking contest at their bar... so free beer...  :biggrin:
> *



Sign me up for the contest. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2005, 06:33 PM~3936113
> *Sign me up for the contest.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2005, 07:35 PM~3936133
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey TROUBLE, she wanted to know if your still taking her to vegas? :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=298251]
:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 08:56 PM~3936634
> *hey TROUBLE, she wanted to know if your still taking her to vegas? :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=298251]
> :roflmao:
> *




Hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 07:56 PM~3936634
> *hey TROUBLE, she wanted to know if your still taking her to vegas? :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=298251]
> :roflmao:
> *



:barf: ....but after the drinking contest at 3am..... :buttkick: doggystyle!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Oct 3 2005, 08:35 PM~3936861
> *:barf: ....but after the drinking contest at 3am..... :buttkick: doggystyle!!!
> *




:around: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=298643]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 4 2005, 08:15 AM~3938401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Give a whole new meaning to "pork her".


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ! WHATS UP MY BIG M FAMDANMILY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

isnt it too early for that shit? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 3 2005, 03:00 PM~3934986
> *look @ what i found.... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=297986]
> [attachmentid=297988]
> ...


Good 'ol days!
[attachmentid=298673]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

fixed!

G_RIDE! The ORIGINAL IN "Trouble"!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:21 AM~3938623
> *fixed!
> 
> G_RIDE!  The ORIGINAL IN "Trouble"!!!
> *



WHAT TIME YOU GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:20 AM~3938620
> *Good 'ol days!
> [attachmentid=298673]
> *



damn i remember my homie doing the interior on that car thats o.g. to the fullest


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 4 2005, 09:41 AM~3938724
> *WHAT TIME YOU GOING TO VEGAS
> *



Yeah time is everybody leaving??? I'm thinking of leaving Thurday night, but most likely I'm leaving on Friday about noon.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 08:46 AM~3938752
> *Yeah time is everybody leaving??? I'm thinking of leaving Thurday night, but most likely I'm leaving on Friday about noon.
> *



I'll be their wed. night i have to sell some cock thursday and friday.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 4 2005, 09:49 AM~3938774
> *I'll be their wed. night i have to sell some cock thursday and friday.
> *



need a lil extra money huh??? I'm gonna be giving it away to the good lookin chicks with there own room. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 4 2005, 07:41 AM~3938724
> *WHAT TIME YOU GOING TO VEGAS
> *


I donno know yet.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm making me one of these sign for Vegas if I end up loosing all my money.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang sup with everybody??? Why is everbody so quiet???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WE HAVE JOBS, HOMIE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

MY LITTLE BRO'S CAR IN SEATTLE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

looks like a picture of a girl with a car in the background.. whats up with a better shot of the g ride ...?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 11:05 AM~3939275
> *WE HAVE JOBS, HOMIE!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Oh it's like that???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

dont let BUBBZ fool you...job yes, working, not even


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 11:40 AM~3939493
> *dont let BUBBZ fool you...job yes, working, not even
> *



That's why I said, "oh it's like that???" cause I know she ain't doing didly if she's logged on all day telling you to get to work, lol. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:20 AM~3938620
> *Good 'ol days!
> [attachmentid=298673]
> *


thats right! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

damn, my ears were ringin'


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 11:54 AM~3939587
> *damn, my ears were ringin'
> *



Sorry, :biggrin: .


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

no your'e not.. buts its cool...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 10:42 AM~3939515
> *That's why I said, "oh it's like that???" cause I know she ain't doing didly if she's logged on all day telling you to get to work, lol.  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *



i know, see how bossy she is  :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 12:02 PM~3939627
> *no your'e not.. buts its cool...
> *



Alright then, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

has everybody met that gets on LIL??? I think we're gonna have to post up pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 11:08 AM~3939653
> *has everybody met that gets on LIL??? I think we're gonna have to post up pics.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, all conceited....... 
:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 11:03 AM~3939633
> *i know, see how bossy she is    :twak:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 12:10 PM~3939665
> *DAMN, all conceited.......
> :0
> *



I'm the last person that anybody would consider conceited.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 12:13 PM~3939675
> *:angel:
> *


Here it is









Where's the devils tail??? hahahaha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

geez :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW~ thats rough


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZz...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 11:14 AM~3939683
> *Here it is
> 
> 
> ...


ok, i'm dropping elbows... :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm getting out of here now......see you later!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 11:30 AM~3939796
> *I'm getting out of here now......see you later!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'sup Fred,... what happened to you Saturday night... ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 11:03 AM~3939633
> *i know, see how bossy she is    :twak:
> *


0.0
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah, we all know who wears the pants in that family :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I was told you all weren't going so I said fuck it and stayed home


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

if anybody needs 2 door caprice parts let me know


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 12:08 PM~3940009
> *I was told you all weren't going so I said fuck it and stayed home
> *


oh, you mean on sunday? naw man.... too tired.. saturday was a looooooonnnnnnggggg night... u should of come out...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

oh yeah saturday I also said fuck it and was gonna save my gas to go out there on sunday


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

its good to see trouble not posting much today.. 
WHO WANTS TO SEE THAT ASS (donkey)


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS

[attachmentid=298821]
[attachmentid=298820]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hahahahaha she called you an ASS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 01:17 PM~3940045
> *its good to see trouble not posting much today..
> WHO WANTS TO SEE THAT ASS (donkey)
> *


heres one for you guys...........

[attachmentid=298839]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I WISH I WAS THIS BEAR..................................
[attachmentid=298849]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 4 2005, 12:31 PM~3940123
> *heres one for you guys...........
> 
> [attachmentid=298839]
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT??????????????
A DEVIL HUGGED UP ON A DONKEY...????GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 4 2005, 12:34 PM~3940137
> *I WISH I WAS THIS BEAR..................................
> [attachmentid=298849]
> *


me too me too


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

scandalous


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 12:06 PM~3940003
> *0.0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yeah, we all know who wears the pants in that family :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



so......yer a comedian now.....hahahaha.......NO :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

hey niggys when i get back im kick someones cheek about that biz markie thing
much love to alll my niggy that were there at hop


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

slo"joe"
slisetrs "jen"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 12:38 PM~3940155
> *scandalous
> *


WHY :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 12:39 PM~3940161
> *so......yer a comedian now.....hahahaha.......NO      :biggrin:
> *


yes,yes I am :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 4 2005, 12:44 PM~3940199
> *slo"joe"
> slisetrs "jen"
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 01:37 PM~3940151
> *me too me too
> *


YOU WISH YOU WERE THIS BEAR
[attachmentid=298859]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 12:45 PM~3940214
> *yes,yes I am  :biggrin:
> *



well, yer jokes need some work....so dont give up your day job.......ooopps........ :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

whats up guys i have been in the lowrider bikes section lately 

i have a link to my build up in my sig if anyone wants to see the progress

also does anyone know what happened to True Breed & Black Insane are they sill makin music? i found my old desert funk soundtrack brought back old times

since the yellow regal is out of my budget i'm build a hoppin model of it so does anyone know the painter that painted that car and if he could do it to the mini regal?

last weekend i went to this pipe bending shop to make my forks and the jig is going to be set up for a while does anyone have a hydraulic pipe bender for 7/8 tubing that i could use i can pay for the time


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 12:49 PM~3940246
> *well, yer jokes need some work....so dont give up your day job.......ooopps........ :biggrin:
> *


hey I had a second interview today :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 12:49 PM~3940246
> *well, yer jokes need some work....so dont give up your day job.......ooopps........ :biggrin:
> *


now THATS comedy!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm back.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

TROUBLE DOING A HOUSE CALL TODAY!!!!
[attachmentid=298888]








......... :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

BUT DONT TRIP I GOT YOUR BACK!!!!!!!!
[attachmentid=298891]
............. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 01:12 PM~3940390
> *I'm back.
> *


great :thumbsdown:



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: j/p


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 02:14 PM~3940403
> *great  :thumbsdown:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  j/p
> *



Oh it's like that bobblehead??? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup CHUBBS???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 01:15 PM~3940409
> *Oh it's like that bobblehead???  :biggrin:
> *


dem are fighting words :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 02:16 PM~3940418
> *dem are fighting words  :0  :0  :0  :0  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



Hahahhahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 01:16 PM~3940415
> *Sup CHUBBS???
> *


oh, hell no!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 02:17 PM~3940423
> *oh, hell no!
> *



That's for CDIDDY! Not you.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WHAT UP CHUBBS DID NOT SEE YOU @ THE HOP SUNDAY....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 4 2005, 02:18 PM~3940436
> *WHAT UP CHUBBS DID NOT SEE YOU @ THE HOP SUNDAY....
> *



How could you miss him???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 01:18 PM~3940435
> *That's for CDIDDY! Not you.
> *


good to hear, i'll stop purging my lunch now :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 02:20 PM~3940446
> *good to hear, i'll stop purging my lunch now :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 01:02 PM~3940327
> *hey I had a second interview today :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


where? i hope not at the comedy club :roflmao: .....can we call you freddy?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 01:19 PM~3940441
> *How could you miss him???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 4 2005, 01:21 PM~3940459
> *where?  i hope not at the comedy club  :roflmao: .....can we call you freddy?
> *


dam now you got jokes huh


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 01:02 PM~3940327
> *hey I had a second interview today :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



what? they didn't tell you 2 go F*ck yourself the first time....? :biggrin: :biggrin:

sorry, i'm crackin' myself up! LOL :worship:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 01:26 PM~3940486
> *what? they didn't tell you 2 go F*ck yourself the first time....? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> sorry, i'm crackin' myself up! LOL  :worship:
> *


I don't think I like you two any more :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 01:29 PM~3940510
> *I don't think I like you two any more :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao sorry man...yer just an easy target :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you headed out to vegas


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hopefully


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This is what you guys should of used











:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

LMAO - 

hey adam, doesn't that look like someone we used to know???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 4 2005, 01:38 PM~3940570
> *LMAO -
> 
> hey adam, doesn't that look like someone we used to know???
> *


thats the first "f in" thing i said....."jesus....it looks just like him".....take a moment
:angel:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Im Bored


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

R.I.P. GIZMO 6/05


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 4 2005, 01:43 PM~3940610
> *Im Bored
> *


 good stuff blueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 4 2005, 01:43 PM~3940610
> *Im Bored
> *


WHAT THE ..........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

TROUBLE is there something your not telling us about


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

George fucked us all :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

that is the most desturbing thing i have ever read.....where the HELL did you find that?......wherever it was.....TAKE IT BACK.....i wish id never read that


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 4 2005, 01:55 PM~3940687
> *George fucked us all :biggrin:
> *


fantastic :biggrin: there is our fearless leader.....look at em go!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 4 2005, 02:47 PM~3940638
> *TROUBLE is there something your not telling us about
> *


DIDNT I JUST READ THAT YOU DIED FROM BEING GANG RAPPED??????????
HOWS YOUR ASS FEELING


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 4 2005, 02:06 PM~3940766
> *DIDNT I JUST READ THAT YOU DIED FROM BEING GANG RAPPED??????????
> HOWS YOUR ASS FEELING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:buttkick: who will get donkey punched today?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=298936]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 4 2005, 02:19 PM~3940881
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=298936]
> *


 heee hawwwwww hee haww.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bye, I'm gone for the day. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 02:26 PM~3940932
> *Bye, I'm gone for the day.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2005, 02:26 PM~3940932
> *Bye, I'm gone for the day.  :biggrin:
> *



oooh you s.o.b.!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THOUGHT YOU MIGHT WANT TO SEE SOME NUDE







[attachmentid=299101]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=299122]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=299126]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=299127]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=299129]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 4 2005, 03:37 PM~3941630
> *[attachmentid=299126]
> *


thats the best one right there.... ooohh oooohhh aaaahhh aaahhh


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good night gentleman - :wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i have a link to my build up in my sig if anyone wants to see the progress

also does anyone know what happened to True Breed & Black Insane are they sill makin music? i found my old desert funk soundtrack brought back old times

since the yellow regal is out of my budget i'm build a hoppin model of it so does anyone know the painter that painted that car and if he could do it to the mini regal?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T!!*


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup ray im back in tx bro i was at the hop but ii guess everone left early nut i was thwere and then we went to the pt's u know all g=town big m show love for boy!!!!!! i miss al yous guy see all yall soon


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*Anybody leaving for Vegas Saturday morning? I'm trying to follow someone up. I know the way, but it would be cool to meet up and ride out!!!*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'm leaving sat. don't know what time though.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 5 2005, 09:05 AM~3945822
> *I'm leaving sat. don't know what time though.
> *



Good morning everybody!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 09:15 AM~3945862
> *Good morning everybody!
> *



FUK MORNING.........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 5 2005, 09:41 AM~3945966
> *FUK MORNING.........
> *



Hahahahaha... I'm tired as fak, I went to sleep at 1:30 a.m.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 5 2005, 08:41 AM~3945966
> *FUK MORNING.........
> *



:0 ....a simple "hello" would have much more polite..... :biggrin: .....let me guess...FUK POLITE.....right.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 5 2005, 11:08 AM~3946355
> *:0 ....a simple "hello" would have much more polite..... :biggrin: .....let me guess...FUK POLITE.....right.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



That's right bitch, lol. 

Me and you are the only ones always on huh?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I miss this car.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 5 2005, 01:16 AM~3944953
> *sup ray im back in tx bro i was at the hop  but ii guess everone left early  nut i was thwere and then we went to the pt's u know all g=town big m show love for boy!!!!!! i miss al yous guy see all yall soon
> *


YEAH I DID LEAVE EARLY...HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 10:09 AM~3946359
> *That's right bitch, lol.
> 
> Me and you are the only ones always on huh?
> *


pretty much....pencil pushin makes bullshittin easy


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 5 2005, 11:53 AM~3946669
> *pretty much....pencil pushin makes bullshittin easy
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 5 2005, 10:45 AM~3946585
> *Whats up everyone?
> *


ISPRAYPPG IS UP ? ? ? ? ? :0 :0 :0 
wow, its only 11 ------ i thougth you'd be napping by now


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 5 2005, 10:45 AM~3946585
> *Whats up everyone?
> *


yer welcome to leave anytime


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 5 2005, 10:57 AM~3946696
> *yer welcome to leave anytime
> *


Now thats rude. :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 5 2005, 10:57 AM~3946693
> *ISPRAYPPG IS UP ? ? ? ? ?  :0  :0  :0
> wow, its only 11 ------ i thougth you'd be napping by now
> *


Jealous?? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 5 2005, 10:53 AM~3946669
> *pretty much....pencil pushin makes bullshittin easy
> *



so THATS what you do all day.... ... making it seem like you've worked hard all day.. b/s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

check outside.. hurry quick, either pigs are flying or hell just froze over... FRED & JAMES ARE UP BEFORE NOON!!!! :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 5 2005, 10:05 AM~3945822
> *I'm leaving sat. don't know what time though.
> *



PM or call me when you know what time your leaving. I'm hoping to leave Sat. 
ryan
(321) 262-1289


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 5 2005, 10:59 AM~3946725
> *so THATS what you do all day.... ... making it seem like you've worked hard all day.. b/s    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


uh...you werent supposed to read that.....no babe....im out here sweating....puttin in a stereo...whew....gotta go


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BUULLL CHITTT - BLESS ME
ITS ALL GOOD - WHY WOULD I WANT YOU TO WORK HARD... ITS ALL ABOUT PLAYTIME... 
:tongue:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

shiiiiiiiiit.....im not workin....workin on keepin this chair down


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

KEEPIN' IT REAL...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 5 2005, 12:06 PM~3946780
> *shiiiiiiiiit.....im not workin....workin on keepin this chair down
> *



Hahahhahahaha... That's comedy!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DONT ENCOURAGE HIM


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 5 2005, 12:06 PM~3946780
> *shiiiiiiiiit.....im not workin....workin on keepin this chair down
> *


FUKERS TOOK MY CHAIR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 5 2005, 01:22 PM~3947247
> *FUKERS TOOK MY CHAIR
> *



Sorry.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 5 2005, 01:53 PM~3947498
> *Sorry.
> *


YEAH MY BOSS TOOK MY CHAIR AND SAID GO OUTSIDE AND DO SOMETHING


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 5 2005, 12:22 PM~3947247
> *FUKERS TOOK MY CHAIR
> *



hahahahahahaha......what do you do for work anyways?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

he sells dildos...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 5 2005, 02:52 PM~3948007
> *he sells dildos...
> *


HAHA.......FUKER DONT TELL EVERYONE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

is that what they mean by 'donkey dick' ??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble's avitar is disturbing


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 5 2005, 02:52 PM~3948007
> *he sells dildos...
> *



Correction, from what Mikey told me on Sunday and everybody else it's cock. He sells cock for a living.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Whats up everybody getting on the plane in 1 hour to vegas see everyone there.
peace out..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

VEGAS HERE WE COME :biggrin: WE WILL BE THERE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 5 2005, 03:58 PM~3948527
> *Whats up everybody getting on the plane in 1 hour to vegas see everyone there.
> peace out..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BITCH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 5 2005, 03:58 PM~3948527
> *Whats up everybody getting on the plane in 1 hour to vegas see everyone there.
> peace out..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lazy ass can't even drive up there. Well I see you guys there on Friday afternoon, I'll be driving up on Friday morning.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

see yall on 10/9/05 in vegas... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WHO YOU RIDING WITH WEY?

MARINATE ON THIS BIOTCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ray U Leaving in the morning with us??


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2005, 03:25 PM~3948681
> *Ray U Leaving in the morning with us??
> *


YOUR MY BOY BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

me and my wife...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2005, 03:25 PM~3948681
> *Ray U Leaving in the morning with us??
> *


nah,i cant i have to work friday until 8pm...im leaving after work.. :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Big Randy uffin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT UP BLUE!! WHEN YOU GUY'S LEAVING?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 5 2005, 03:28 PM~3948701
> *nah,i cant i have to work friday until 8pm...im leaving after work.. :angry:
> *


Cool Have A Safe Ride Up. I'll Be To Busy Tomorrow To Log On So I'll See You guys Up There :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 5 2005, 03:29 PM~3948710
> *WHAT UP BLUE!! WHEN YOU GUY'S LEAVING?
> *


AShould Be Leaving Around 7 in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

SEXY 7 GOING RIGHT? GOOD LOOK OUT ON THE CADI! 
MAK SURE NOBODY FALLS OUT WHEN YOUR THREE WHEELING WEY!!!!!!!! THIS IS MARINATE WEY!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hell yea. Was Up Marinate U Going


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW IT WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool Im Out See U All In Vegas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 5 2005, 03:36 PM~3948734
> *YOU KNOW IT WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wey, they let you out... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

As soon as I get there I'm gonna go to the telly, shower up get ready and go to Rio for dinner, after that, "you can find me in the club".


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 5 2005, 03:38 PM~3948747
> *wey, they let you out... :biggrin:
> *


 I MADE THE PINCHE GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO TO WORK.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/dancewhiteboy.html


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

HEY TROUBLE YOU STILL DRIVING... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=300419]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WATCH OUT FOR THE JACKASS ON THE ROAD...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 5 2005, 03:48 PM~3948826
> *HEY TROUBLE YOU STILL DRIVING... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=300419]
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

you know people died in that thing...... :thumbsdown:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

a little shot from vegas last night

[attachmentid=301114]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 06:12 AM~3952145
> *a little shot from vegas last night
> 
> [attachmentid=301114]
> *


damn, looks good to me!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 09:11 AM~3952728
> *damn, looks good to me!!!!!!
> *



Looks like the MGM Grand to me.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 09:11 AM~3952728
> *damn, looks good to me!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 09:34 AM~3952859
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 07:12 AM~3952145
> *a little shot from vegas last night
> 
> [attachmentid=301114]
> *


HEARD YOU HAVE MIRRORS ON YOUR CEILING......"DIRTY LITTLE BOY"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 09:35 AM~3952869
> *UUUHHHHHHH... that's bubbz bro. = female.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 09:36 AM~3952878
> *I FIXED IT "QUOTED" THE WRONG ONE.....MY BAD
> *


Fix it again cause I changed it.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 08:15 AM~3952758
> *Looks like the MGM Grand to me.
> *


SMART ASS !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ever think that the sound of slot machines is _refreshing_ and _relaxing_, or is it just me? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Oct 6 2005, 09:49 AM~3952930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing refreshing about loosing money.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 09:11 AM~3953059
> *ever think that the sound of slot machines is refreshing and relaxing, or is it just me? :biggrin:
> *


watching poll dancers is a little moe relaxing to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 09:16 AM~3953086
> *Hehehehehehe...
> Nothing refreshing about loosing money.
> *


im not a gambler, im a drinker. gamble just enough to drink like a fish


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 09:16 AM~3953086
> *Hehehehehehe...
> Nothing refreshing about loosing money.
> *




Yes, the sound of YOU losing $ is very refreshing to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 5 2005, 03:48 PM~3948823
> *http://www.glumbert.com/media/dancewhiteboy.html
> *


That shit was funny, I used to do that :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Oct 6 2005, 09:34 AM~3953202
> *That shit was funny, I used to do that  :biggrin:
> *



that wasn't you????


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 09:35 AM~3953214
> *that wasn't you????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 10:27 AM~3953162
> *im not a gambler, im a drinker.  gamble just enough to drink like a fish
> *


FISHES DONT DRINK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_ARE YA POSITIVE?_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 11:18 AM~3953448
> *ARE YA POSITIVE?
> *


YUP!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 6 2005, 10:23 AM~3953477
> *:wave:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 10:34 AM~3953199
> *Yes, the sound of YOU losing $ is very refreshing to me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh it's like that bubbz??? :tears:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 10:19 AM~3953112
> *watching poll dancers is a little moe relaxing to me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm talking about. Hey bro where you staying???


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 6 2005, 10:23 AM~3953477
> *:wave:
> *


shouldn't you be working :twak:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Oct 6 2005, 10:32 AM~3953525
> *shouldn't you be working :twak:
> *


going in at noon :thumbsdown:


----------



## Icemanrandy (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 6 2005, 10:39 AM~3953556
> *going in at noon :thumbsdown:
> *


kool are your a-arms almost done?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Icemanrandy_@Oct 6 2005, 10:41 AM~3953564
> *kool are your a-arms almost done?
> *


They should be...Havent seen the guy since I dropped them off. :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 6 2005, 10:42 AM~3953567
> *They should be...Havent seen the guy since I dropped them off. :uh:
> *


well, chop chop


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 6 2005, 12:59 PM~3954591
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

insidious, 
u going 2 L.V.?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 02:12 PM~3954718
> *insidious,
> u going 2 L.V.?
> *


Yup. I'm leaving tomorrow morning. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup manuel?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

So for the people not going to Vegas this weekend :wave:. Whats going on?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 01:16 PM~3954751
> *Yup. I'm leaving tomorrow morning.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats the closest I could find to the middle finger...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Again if anybody needs 2dr caprice parts let me know :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 02:53 PM~3955068
> *:thumbsup: thats the closest I could find to the middle finger...
> *



Ah yeah, I could say I would be invious if I wasn't going but I am. :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 02:04 PM~3955143
> *Ah yeah, I could say I would be invious if I wasn't going but I am. :wave:
> *


jerk!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2005, 01:54 PM~3955077
> *Again if anybody needs 2dr caprice parts let me know :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


from which caprice...not the brown one i hope


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 03:05 PM~3955146
> *jerk!
> *



Hahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 02:04 PM~3955143
> *Ah yeah, I could say I would be invious if I wasn't going but I am. :wave:
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'>*jerk*</span>


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

thats ok, you guys go, have a good time.. 
i'll be down here with AZ all to myself


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 6 2005, 01:39 PM~3954957
> *So for the people not going to Vegas this weekend :wave:. Whats going on?
> *


whatevers clever. johnny said he wanted to hang out. wagon goes back on the charger tonight. still hoppin...no probs. the ground for the solenoids was definately bad, but the wiring we did the other day fixed that prob. nothin broken yet :thumbsup: ....knock on wood...or james's hold down :thumbsdown: 

you and gabe gotta clown him about that every chance you get!!!!!!! he still hasnt fixed it!!!!!

did those batteries gabe has ever charge up?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i dont know he normally charges them at my house but he hasnt been over in a couple days. the linc is fully charged ready to go for the weekend. so let me know where to meet.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm freakin tired time for starbucks.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 02:06 PM~3955152
> *from which caprice...not the brown one i hope
> *


Noooo, from another 2dr we're parting out
:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 6 2005, 02:16 PM~3955204
> *i dont know he normally charges them at my house but he hasnt been over in a couple days. the linc is fully charged ready to go for the weekend. so let me know where to meet.
> *


wherever....we can terrorize the east side!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2005, 02:17 PM~3955218
> *Noooo, from another 2dr we're parting out
> :biggrin:
> *


whew!!!!....i like yer caprice


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

EaST SiDe


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 02:16 PM~3955211
> *I'm freakin tired time for starbucks.
> *


why dont you just go to the starbucks in vegas....... :angry:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 02:24 PM~3955278
> *whew!!!!....i like yer caprice
> *


me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2005, 02:26 PM~3955295
> *me too!!! :biggrin:
> *


so do the neighborhood kids..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 02:26 PM~3955290
> *EaST SiDe
> *


YEAH you'll be saying that all weekend while I'm gone in VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2005, 02:28 PM~3955311
> *YEAH you'll be saying that all weekend while I'm gone in VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so...yer going huh?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 02:33 PM~3955345
> *so...yer going huh?
> *


I think so :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2005, 02:28 PM~3955311
> *YEAH you'll be saying that all weekend while I'm gone in VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


after reading this....you make it sound yer definately going


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 02:36 PM~3955366
> *after reading this....you make it sound yer definately going
> *


as far as I know yes I am going, but with the way shit happens at the last minute with me you never know


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 6 2005, 02:28 PM~3955311
> *YEAH you'll be saying that all weekend while I'm gone in VEGAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 03:26 PM~3955294
> *why dont you just go to the starbucks in vegas....... :angry:
> *



Thanx for the idea, I will as soon as I get into Vegas, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 02:42 PM~3955416
> *Thanx for the idea, I will as soon as I get into Vegas, lol. :biggrin:
> *


thats just rude man :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'LL BE CHILLIN THIS WEEKEND LIKE THIS
[attachmentid=301637]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 03:44 PM~3955432
> *I'LL BE CHILLIN THIS WEEKEND LIKE THIS
> [attachmentid=301637]
> *



Me too.  :biggrin:

"j00 need people like me!"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 02:44 PM~3955432
> *I'LL BE CHILLIN THIS WEEKEND LIKE THIS
> [attachmentid=301637]
> *





"....plan on driving the girls crazy aren't you Tony?"
"oh yeah, you know who?"


...'now for the leg'


".. you can't shoot a cop!!!!!'
"who ever said you was one Mel?''
"WAIT A MINUTE" 
"good-bye Mel, maybe you can find yourself a first class ticket to the resurrection"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuk it I don't feel like messin with HTML right now.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SouthCentralTrueBlue, Riderz-4-Life, BUBBZinAZ, remione1, trouble

So what are you guys doing just watching the board??? lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 03:02 PM~3955562
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SouthCentralTrueBlue, Riderz-4-Life, BUBBZinAZ, remione1, trouble
> 
> ...



SAME THING YOU ARE DOING.. NOTHING


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 04:18 PM~3955660
> *SAME THING YOU ARE DOING.. NOTHING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Welcome to the club.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i love this club


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 04:23 PM~3955684
> *i love this club
> *


me too!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 02:44 PM~3955432
> *I'LL BE CHILLIN THIS WEEKEND LIKE THIS
> [attachmentid=301637]
> *


 :roflmao: .....dont even leave the room.....just post up on that bullshit coffee table with BIG PILES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

one for you, 2 for me, one for you, 3 for me.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 02:42 PM~3955416
> *Thanx for the idea, I will as soon as I get into Vegas, lol. :biggrin:
> *


you know...yer my kinda smart ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

somebody find a picture of tumble weed and post it. thats how it'll feel on line tomorrow.....too bad you cant whistle on line like that Clint Eastwood shit....on line and most of PHX will be a ghost town


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

so WHATS UP for this weekend for us valley dwellers???? tomorrow nite???

yo jerm, that lincoln gonna sit a pretty 3 for me!!! 

johnny coming out.....??? 

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 03:29 PM~3955711
> *somebody find a picture of tumble weed and post it.  thats how it'll feel on line tomorrow.....too bad you cant whistle on line like that Clint Eastwood shit....on line and most of PHX will be a ghost town
> *



huh! playing some ol cemetry music and shit... that sucks.. i'm not even getting on line tmrw.. i'll just work..... 


NAH!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 04:26 PM~3955700
> *you know...yer my kinda smart ass.. :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro I feel special, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 04:23 PM~3955684
> *i love this club
> *


FUK THIS CLUB


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 03:33 PM~3955734
> *FUK THIS CLUB
> *




what are you doing here, i thought we banned you???


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 04:33 PM~3955734
> *FUK THIS CLUB
> *



Somebody had their HATORADE today...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 03:33 PM~3955734
> *FUK THIS CLUB
> *


what an angry little man... :biggrin: ....what the fuck you got ta be angry about....yer going to vegas right


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ban???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jerm? whatever you guys want to do just let me know.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHATS UP TROUBLE YOU GOING TO THE BAR TONIGHT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 04:38 PM~3955768
> *WHATS UP TROUBLE YOU GOING TO THE BAR TONIGHT
> *



Are you being sarcastic???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 6 2005, 03:37 PM~3955762
> *Jerm? whatever you guys want to do just let me know.
> *


we aint tell you shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

NO IAM NOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 03:38 PM~3955768
> *WHATS UP TROUBLE YOU GOING TO THE BAR TONIGHT
> *


ohh, thats right.. thats like salt in a wound.. 

ITS ALSO "FRIDAY NITE' FOR THOSE LEAVING TMRW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsdown: :tears: :thumbsdown: :tears: :thumbsdown: :tears: :thumbsdown: :tears:





except of course for Jeremy and Fred, every day is FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

ITS ALSO .25 CENT YOU CALL IT AT THE BAR TONIGHT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 04:42 PM~3955796
> *ITS ALSO .25 CENT YOU CALL IT AT THE BAR TONIGHT
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 6 2005, 04:38 PM~3955768
> *WHATS UP TROUBLE YOU GOING TO THE BAR TONIGHT
> *


YOU KNOW IT I'LL COME IN ALL HUNG OVER TOMORROW :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 04:41 PM~3955786
> *ohh, thats right.. thats like salt in a wound..
> 
> ITS ALSO "FRIDAY NITE' FOR THOSE LEAVING TMRW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


IF I GO I WONT LEAVE UNTIL SATURDAY..................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 04:48 PM~3955833
> *YOU KNOW IT I'LL COME IN ALL HUNG OVER TOMORROW :twak:
> *



Hahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 6 2005, 03:51 PM~3955861
> *IF I GO I WONT LEAVE UNTIL SATURDAY..................
> *


whew!! that makes me feel better>>> :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 03:41 PM~3955786
> *ohh, thats right.. thats like salt in a wound..
> 
> ITS ALSO "FRIDAY NITE' FOR THOSE LEAVING TMRW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


your not very impresive to me! :machinegun:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 6 2005, 04:07 PM~3955971
> *your not very impresive to me! :machinegun:
> *


you JUST caught that??? 
hey, I'm just trying to make shit happen, HaHaHa
:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 05:10 PM~3955987
> *you JUST caught that???
> hey, I'm just trying to make shit happen, HaHaHa
> :wave:
> *



:0 that's durty.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

and i'm out this beeeeeaaaattttcccchhHHHH! :wave: :wave: 
for those going to vegas --- drive safe! have fun !

feel free to talk to about me {just playing}


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 05:18 PM~3956034
> *and i'm out this beeeeeaaaattttcccchhHHHH! :wave:  :wave:
> for those going to vegas --- drive safe! have fun !
> 
> ...



Peace.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody got a car cd player they wanna get rid of?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm leaving to Vegas now. Peace! :wave:

Wish me a safe trip!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 02:13 PM~3955187
> *knock on wood...or james's hold down :thumbsdown:
> 
> you and gabe gotta clown him about that every chance you get!!!!!!!  he still hasnt fixed it!!!!!
> ...


 :nono: Always talking s**t.......We are fixing it Saturday. Make sure your drill is charged, bbiiiiiiiooootttccchhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

SUP PHX WHERE ARE THE HYDRO SHOPS LOCATED,. IM IN TEMPE AND LOOKING TO BUY SOME CYLINDERS FOR MY 1980 CADDY COUPE DEVILLE. IF YOU CAN PROVIDE PHONE NUMBERS, WEBSITE, ADDRESS THAT WOULD BE GREAT. 

THANKS.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Oct 6 2005, 09:45 PM~3958082
> *SUP PHX WHERE ARE THE HYDRO SHOPS LOCATED,.  IM IN TEMPE AND LOOKING TO BUY SOME CYLINDERS FOR MY 1980 CADDY COUPE DEVILLE.  IF YOU CAN PROVIDE PHONE NUMBERS, WEBSITE, ADDRESS  THAT WOULD BE GREAT.
> 
> THANKS.
> *


Worldwide customs 3720 w. clarendon (38th ave south of indian school) 602 415 6539

Streetlife customs 5037 n. 54th ave suite 2 (54th ave n. of camelback) 623 931 9828


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

THANKS HOMIE.. MUCH APPRECIATED. LIL HOMIES ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER.. SO WHERE ARE THE CRUISE SPOTS UP IN PHX. ILL BE BUSTING OUT MY CADDY SOON AND WANT TO MEET AND GREAT WITH THE FELLOW LIL HOMIES.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Oct 6 2005, 10:58 PM~3958357
> *THANKS HOMIE.. MUCH APPRECIATED.    LIL  HOMIES ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER..    SO WHERE ARE THE CRUISE SPOTS UP IN PHX.  ILL  BE BUSTING OUT MY CADDY SOON AND WANT TO MEET AND GREAT WITH THE FELLOW LIL HOMIES.
> *


just keep an eye in azside and youll see were everyones getting together at


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

mornin :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 7 2005, 07:32 AM~3959226
> *Good morning AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHATS UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 7 2005, 08:32 AM~3959226
> *Good morning AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUK MORNING.....JU KNOW WHERE I WAS LAST NIIIIIIGHT...HA -HA


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

just wanted to add a pic 
everyone off to vegas?
good luck to all that is showing and hoppin


Bush Family vacation


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 07:59 AM~3959317
> *FUK MORNING.....JU KNOW WHERE I WAS LAST NIIIIIIGHT...HA -HA
> *



geez :uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 09:33 AM~3959471
> *geez  :uh:
> *


YOU GUYS SHOULD OF WENT.................. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 08:41 AM~3959517
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD OF WENT.................. :biggrin:
> *


where was the invite???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=302330]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Again with the MONKEY ! ! ! ! 


you have issues homie


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 09:55 AM~3959615
> *Again with the MONKEY ! ! ! !
> you have issues homie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS CUTE THOUGH..HAHA .............YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 6 2005, 04:29 PM~3955711
> *somebody find a picture of tumble weed and post it.  thats how it'll feel on line tomorrow.....too bad you cant whistle on line like that Clint Eastwood shit....on line and most of PHX will be a ghost town
> *


RRRR....RIOORRRIIIROROR..SOMETHING LIKE THAT...HAHAHHA
[attachmentid=302349]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 6 2005, 04:31 PM~3955724
> *huh! playing some ol cemetry music and shit... that sucks.. i'm not even getting on line tmrw.. i'll just work.....
> *


WUTT HAPPEN TO THIS???????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

it looks like it has rabies.. 
AND IS HAPPY ABOUT IT :ugh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 08:59 AM~3959650
> *RRRR....RIOORRRIIIROROR..SOMTIN LIKE THAT...HAHAHHA
> [attachmentid=302338]
> *




THAT PICTURE IS SOOOO PERFECT - - - - - - :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 10:07 AM~3959704
> *THAT PICTURE IS SOOOO PERFECT  - - - - - -  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERES .......357 AND INSIDIOUS?????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 08:30 PM~3957621
> *I'm leaving to Vegas now. Peace! :wave:
> 
> Wish me a safe trip!!!
> *




REMEMBER NOW


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 10:19 AM~3959766
> *REMEMBER NOW
> *


WHERES........357


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS SUCKS........................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 09:32 AM~3959821
> *THIS SUCKS........................
> *




you suck


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 09:00 AM~3959660
> *WUTT HAPPEN TO THIS???????
> *




you _really _want me 2 leave???? 
then who will make fun of you???? everybodys gone :twak: :twak:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 07:59 AM~3959317
> *FUK MORNING.....JU KNOW WHERE I WAS LAST NIIIIIIGHT...HA -HA
> *


Where were you??? I saw you on 67th and Lower Buckeye. How exciting!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 06:59 AM~3959317
> *FUK MORNING.....JU KNOW WHERE I WAS LAST NIIIIIIGHT...HA -HA
> *


I know where you were, I talked to you and all you said blabbalbalbalblblaba!

J/K! I was helping load the turn-table for the '68 rag!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 10:43 AM~3959888
> *you really want me 2 leave????
> then who will make fun of you???? everybodys gone  :twak:  :twak:
> *


NO PLEASE DONT LEAVE ME :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 10:11 AM~3960053
> *NO PLEASE DONT LEAVE ME :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 6 2005, 08:30 PM~3957621
> *I'm leaving to Vegas now. Peace! :wave:
> 
> Wish me a safe trip!!!
> *


be careful bro, vegas is only cool if you come back to tell us about it


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 6 2005, 07:26 PM~3957120
> *Anybody got a car cd player they wanna get rid of?
> *


gotta pioneer deh-1500. $50


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble, you headin out?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 7 2005, 11:21 AM~3960104
> *gotta pioneer deh-1500.  $50
> *


i think he wants a cheaper one....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 7 2005, 10:21 AM~3960104
> *gotta pioneer deh-1500.  $50
> *



its not that one you dropped and jb welded back on the buttons is it???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 6 2005, 09:00 PM~3957811
> *:nono: Always talking s**t.......We are fixing it Saturday.  Make sure your drill is charged, bbiiiiiiiooootttccchhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


fixin it friday....you lazy p.o.s.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

357, just saw warren at the point.. dumb mother fuckr - looked like he just woke up... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey az going to vegas,much luck represent and have a safe trip... uffin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 08:59 AM~3959650
> *RRRR....RIOORRRIIIROROR..SOMETHING LIKE THAT...HAHAHHA
> [attachmentid=302349]
> *


ghost town.....  .....it almost feels like a holiday weekend were everybody is gonna be out of town and the PHOENIX streets will be less busy. but i guess thats just the lowrider community....the rest of the az population will still be here...
:thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 7 2005, 11:40 AM~3960634
> *ghost town.....  .....it almost feels like a holiday weekend were everybody is gonna be out of town and the PHOENIX streets will be less busy.  but i guess thats just the lowrider community....the rest of the az population will still be here...
> :thumbsdown:
> *




fuck people


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

be nice


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

fuck being nice
:guns:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

you sound like trouble now


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

fuking grumpy people :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 7 2005, 12:50 PM~3960677
> *you sound like trouble now
> *


RUBBING OFF ON HER....HAHAHA....THATS FUNNY


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

OFF TO VEGAS,, SEE YE'LL PEEPS AT DA HOP :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 11:57 AM~3960711
> *RUBBING OFF ON HER....HAHAHA....THATS FUNNY
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: 
I WAS FUCKED UP... WAY BEFORE YOU FUCKER!!!!!!!!! J/P :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 7 2005, 11:54 AM~3960691
> *fuking grumpy people :twak:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

im bored


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wussup pookies?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 12:59 PM~3961024
> *my daughter all pookeed out
> [attachmentid=302573]
> *



OH MY GOD -- SHE IS ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY, WHERE DID SHE GO


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup yall was crackin'


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 7 2005, 01:07 PM~3961080
> *sup yall was crackin'
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:scrutinize: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

tsssssssssssssssst......... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

oh no you didn't


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

tears: :angel: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK DID I MISS SOMETHING?????


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

if anybody is interested on how long 'they' say you'll live... kinda hokey, but i'm bored!!!!

Click here: <http://www.nmfn.com/tnetwork/longevity_game_popup.html>
http://www.nmfn.com/tnetwork/longevity_game_popup.html



click on play the game... then - go thru the prompts... hitting next after answering each question..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

This will really make you feel old...or young....
Put your birth date in the pop up window after you click on the below link.
What happens is pretty interesting.
It's also amazing how quickly it computes!!
Very cool.

Click here:

http://www.frontiernet.net/~cdm/age1.html


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.race-works.com/ty/funnies/videos/Tonk.wmv


this might not work... sorry if it doesn't


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 02:29 PM~3961698
> *FUK DID I MISS SOMETHING?????
> *


no homey, you missed nothing.. everybody is gone... im just bored.. trying to be entertaining..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND IM OUT...... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

peace out yall


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 7 2005, 02:42 PM~3961842
> *AND IM OUT...... :biggrin:
> *




fuck YYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 02:43 PM~3961859
> *fuck YYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> *


love you too


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 7 2005, 02:44 PM~3961864
> *love you too
> *





HEY, I THOUGHT YOU WERE OUT!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

its fucking hot out side!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 7 2005, 02:48 PM~3961909
> *its fucking hot out side!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




NEW-BE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey I was actually out "WORKING" in that heat. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 7 2005, 02:52 PM~3961946
> *hey I was actually out "WORKING" in that heat. :biggrin:
> *



DOUBT IT
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey its hard work bouncing the front of a car to break in new coils :guns:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 7 2005, 02:58 PM~3962033
> *hey its hard work bouncing the front of a car to break in new coils :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: ...should of picked up a coupl of guys from home depot to help you.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 7 2005, 02:58 PM~3962033
> *hey its hard work bouncing the front of a car to break in new coils :guns:
> *


yeah, hitting that switch can get REAL tiring... if its too much for you, put the box down.. go in and lay down... let a pro do it.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

CALLING ALL HOPPERS, 
HOP 3:10 PM TODAY, 
THE PARKING LOT OF MY WORK.... 
BY THE TRUCK DOCKS, 
WOULD LIKE GOOD VIEW FROM MY OFFICE... VERY BORED
40TH/BROADWAY...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

we had plenty of help just had to get all the last minute things done before its sent off to vegas and :biggrin: we dont use switch BOXES on real hoppers on the WESTSIDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 03:41 PM~3961830
> *no homey, you missed nothing.. everybody is gone... im just bored.. trying to be entertaining..
> *


WHO THE FUK YOU ENTERTAINING? YOUR SELF....HAHAHA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHATEVER PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 03:10 PM~3962145
> *WHO THE FUK YOU ENTERTAINING? YOUR SELF....HAHAHA
> *



ABSOFUCKINGLUTLY...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 04:08 PM~3962128
> *CALLING ALL HOPPERS,
> HOP 3:10 PM TODAY,
> THE PARKING LOT OF MY WORK....
> ...


CHIT IM LATE....... IM ON MY WAY...I KNOW YOUR TAKEN....... IS THERE ANY
OTHER FEMALES THERE I CAN HOP ON?...LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 03:13 PM~3962174
> *CHIT IM LATE....... IM ON MY WAY...I KNOW YOUR TAKEN.......  IS THERE ANY
> OTHER FEMALES THERE I CAN HOP ON?...LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sh*t theres plenty in vegas are you still going trouble?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 03:08 PM~3962128
> *CALLING ALL HOPPERS,
> HOP 3:10 PM TODAY,
> THE PARKING LOT OF MY WORK....
> ...



WELL, NO BODY SHOWED...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 03:13 PM~3962174
> *CHIT IM LATE....... IM ON MY WAY...I KNOW YOUR TAKEN.......  IS THERE ANY
> OTHER FEMALES THERE I CAN HOP ON?...LOL
> *


actually yeah, i got a girl here you can hop on ... watch out for the white bumps and nut in her hair... something about a raging infection... nah homey, i wouldnt do that to you... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 04:24 PM~3962269
> *actually yeah, i got a girl here you can hop on ... watch out for the white bumps and nut in her hair... something about a raging infection...  nah homey, i wouldnt do that to you... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


FUKN KILLED


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 7 2005, 03:25 PM~3962277
> *FUKN KILLED
> *



YOU ASKED :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, guys, its been real fun today... hope to see you this weekend if you dont go to vegas..


buh-bye


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 7 2005, 04:49 PM~3962448
> *OK, guys, its been real fun today... hope to see you this weekend if you dont go to vegas..
> buh-bye
> *


WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO TELL OUR FRIENDS?


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Join Hot 98.3 from 12PM to 5PM on Saturday October 29th for Lil' Hector's 1st Annual Lowrider Oldies Concert and Car Show. 

Acts include Zapp, NB Ridaz, Lighter Shade of Brown, Mr. Capone, The Sugar Hill Gang, Reyna, Cabella, Manny Llanez (comedian form SITV), Humberto Roman (comedian from Telemundo), and more!

Tickets available at the Pima County Fairgrounds Box Office, ticketmaster locations, call 321-1000 or ORDER TICKETS HERE >>

For more info or to register your car, call (602) 697-2624

hope to see some phx riders there


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

damn....we were pushed to the second page..... :thumbsdown:.....TTT..... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so....did everyone come back from vegas with all their fingers and toes?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 08:31 AM~3974327
> *so....did everyone come back from vegas with all their fingers and toes?
> *


only eight fingers left


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 08:41 AM~3974358
> *only eight fingers left
> *


how many did you leave with


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

naw i'm just kidding all here long fucking weekend though


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 09:41 AM~3974358
> *only eight fingers left
> *


TAKE THE TWO OUT OF YOUR ASS AND YOU WILL 
HAVE TEN AGAIN. :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

did you head out to vegas


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 10:02 AM~3974437
> *did you head out to vegas
> *


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN "TELL YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT US"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 10 2005, 09:03 AM~3974439
> *WHAT DOES THIS MEAN  "TELL YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT US"
> *


impossible to explain


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah, trouble, i saw that Roll'n vol #1 this weekend. checkin out your monte.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 10 2005, 09:02 AM~3974436
> *TAKE THE TWO OUT OF YOUR ASS AND YOU WILL
> HAVE TEN AGAIN. :0
> *


shit, why you talking bout my ass.***! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fred, did you stay or go?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

went


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

who got crowned lowrider of the year?

and how was the show


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

uce monte and good


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 09:35 AM~3974561
> *went
> *


hahaha....single word answer says it all!....when did you leave....how was it....etc


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 09:47 AM~3974627
> *hahaha....single word answer says it all!....when did you leave....how was it....etc
> *


we left at 230 pm sat got there about 630 hit the strip til about 200 am slept about 430-700 830 to show walked around for hours looking great show the place was absolutely packed lots of badass cars. hit a buffet at about 300 casino about 345 left for home 530 home 1100 bed 1145 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 09:55 AM~3974692
> *we left at 230 pm sat got there about 630 hit the strip til about 200 am slept about 430-700 830 to show walked around for hours looking great show the place was absolutely packed lots of badass cars. hit a buffet at about 300 casino about 345 left for home 530 home 1100 bed 1145 :biggrin:
> *


word up, the 24 hour vegas trip... :biggrin: ....another great thing about AZ!....it up vegas and get back home in time for corn flakes!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

was anyone at the hiliter last night????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

not me


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 09:55 AM~3974692
> *we left at 230 pm sat got there about 630 hit the strip til about 200 am slept about 430-700 830 to show walked around for hours looking great show the place was absolutely packed lots of badass cars. hit a buffet at about 300 casino about 345 left for home 530 home 1100 bed 1145 :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, the play by play - - - 
glad ur back... wheres your pix?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 10 2005, 09:03 AM~3974439
> *WHAT DOES THIS MEAN  "TELL YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT US"
> *


 its our motto :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 10:27 AM~3974869
> *DAMN, the play by play - - -
> glad ur back... wheres your pix?
> *


i didn't take the digital just disposables still gotta get them developed adam got the whole indoor area on video and a little of the ouside


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 10:50 AM~3975000
> *i didn't take the digital just disposables still gotta get them developed adam got the whole indoor area on video and a little of the ouside
> *


get yer ass to walgreens pronto! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 10:50 AM~3975000
> *i didn't take the digital just disposables still gotta get them developed adam got the whole indoor area on video and a little of the ouside
> *


video? cool - PARTY @ FRED'S


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 10:36 AM~3974917
> *its our motto  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we're still trying to figure out what to tell them about you :biggrin: (well if I had any  :biggrin: )


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 10:51 AM~3975010
> *get yer ass to walgreens pronto! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I ain't doing shit today( except for washing my ma's truck)


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 10:57 AM~3975046
> *I ain't doing shit today( except for washing my ma's truck)
> *


HAHAHAHA...I AINT DOIN SHIT.....spoken like a true professional


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 10:55 AM~3975032
> *we're still trying to figure out what to tell them about you :biggrin: (well if I had any    :biggrin: )
> *



tell them whatever you want... make up some shit, i don't care :rofl: :rofl: 

p.s. I got a truck you can wash :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 11:10 AM~3975116
> *p.s. I got a truck you can wash  :biggrin:
> *


shiiiit, you got a man for that :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 11:27 AM~3975200
> *shiiiit, you got a man for that :biggrin:
> *


yeah, but he's a 'true professional' too.. dont do shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

EXCUSE ME.....WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON? I'LL REMEMBER THAT ON SATURDAY MORNING WHILE IM UP AND OUT WASHING THAT BEHEMOUTH OF A TRUCK AND YER IN BED STILL SLEEPING.....WARD!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 11:47 AM~3975277
> *EXCUSE ME.....WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON?  I'LL REMEMBER THAT ON SATURDAY MORNING WHILE IM UP AND OUT WASHING THAT BEHEMOUTH OF A TRUCK AND YER IN BED STILL SLEEPING.....WARD!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


hey, just talked to Angelica... they are coming back from Vegas 2-nite...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

So what did you people do this weekend?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 11:50 AM~3975295
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> hey, just talked to Angelica... they are coming back from Vegas 2-nite...
> *


THATS MORE LIKE IT!


DO THEY HAVE PICS FOR US


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 11:52 AM~3975305
> *So what did you people do this weekend?
> *


SHIT!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 11:52 AM~3975305
> *So what did you people do this weekend?
> *


we kinda had a vegas weekend... 
we drove a low-low passed neon lights (walgreens) 
we did a 'treasure island themed party' ISPRAYPPG has pictures of 357 & me as pirates - BUT WAS FORCED NOT TO POST THEM (thanks james) 
and last night we 'watched' Casino... not the same --- but it was close
at least we didn't lose any $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

thats cool, I want to see them pictures ARGGHHH :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey i'm watching casino right now


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 11:53 AM~3975312
> *THATS MORE LIKE IT!
> DO THEY HAVE PICS FOR US
> *


i'm sure they do..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 12:02 PM~3975351
> *thats cool, I want to see them pictures ARGGHHH :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey i'm watching casino right now
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: no, no, no pictures for you.. its was James nephews 5th birthday @ the park yesterday... 

_"Ward your pissing me off. You didn't see the scam?.. wait a minute, you didn't see that you were being set up? LOOK!!! If you didn't know you were being set up your too stupid to keep this job, if you did know, you were in on it, EITHER WAY YOUR OUT!!_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 12:02 PM~3975351
> *thats cool, I want to see them pictures ARGGHHH :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey i'm watching casino right now
> *


ARGGGGHHHH.....A HOY MATEE.....ME LOOKIN FOR ME BURIED TREZA!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 10 2005, 01:16 PM~3975438
> *ARGGGGHHHH.....A HOY MATEE.....ME LOOKIN FOR ME BURIED TREZA!!!
> *


WELL IM LOOKIN TO BURY MY TREASURE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 10 2005, 12:27 PM~3975516
> *WELL IM LOOKIN TO BURY MY TREASURE
> *


Are you propositioning him?***! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 01:30 PM~3975544
> *Are you propositioning him?***! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BITCH...........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 12:30 PM~3975544
> *Are you propositioning him?***! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: ....AHHH the sound of jealousy


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whose the ship wench now!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 01:25 PM~3975906
> *whose the ship wench now!
> *


YOU!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ONE OF YOU TWO WENCHES.....SWAB ME DECK!....OR YA WALK THA PLANK!.....ARGGGHHHHH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 01:30 PM~3975940
> *YOU!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




SAY WHAT???? :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 02:34 PM~3976412
> *SAY WHAT???? :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


What are you DEAF??????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 02:51 PM~3976510
> *What are you DEAF??????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



I'll let that slide since you are from Washington ! ! ! 
but thats your freebie--- :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 10 2005, 03:11 PM~3976646
> *:0  :0
> I'll let that slide since you are from Washington ! ! !
> 
> *


I ain't the only one


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 10 2005, 03:38 PM~3976802
> *I ain't the only one
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just got in, I couldn't really take any pics cause it was to packed I just got a couple of pics, literally. Ruben (Da nightstalker) I'm sure got some so you'll just have to look at his. I had fun ate a lot and got into so top notch clubs for free, anywho good night cause I'm tired.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THE DEVIL WAS OUT
[attachmentid=307468]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 10 2005, 06:25 PM~3977731
> *I just got in, I couldn't really take any pics cause it was to packed I just got a couple of pics, literally. Ruben (Da nightstalker) I'm sure got some so you'll just have to look at his. I had fun ate a lot and got into so top notch clubs for free, anywho good night cause I'm tired.
> *



welcome back! - :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what it do?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 08:58 AM~3980284
> *what it do?
> *


THE CADDY?.....36"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 08:56 AM~3980273
> *welcome back! -  :wave:
> *


Thanx. :biggrin: I hope I get to go home right now I'm still tired.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 09:23 AM~3980392
> *Thanx.  :biggrin: I hope I get to go home right now I'm still tired.
> *


hey i saw a white regal on friday sitting on all four?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 09:32 AM~3980432
> *hey i saw a white regal on friday sitting on all four?
> *



I heard, I need to buy a new motor so be on the look out. I'm gonna go get the car today and drop it off for paint.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Frankie, where were you. I met up with one of my friends that lives down there and he got us into some top notch clubs for free.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 08:51 AM~3980517
> *Frankie, where were you. I met up with one of my friends that lives down there and he got us into some top notch clubs for free.
> *


I WAS AROUND WAITING FOR THE CALL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 09:51 AM~3980517
> *Frankie, where were you. I met up with one of my friends that lives down there and he got us into some top notch clubs for free.
> *




HAHAHA....FRANKY WITH AN IE I THOUGHT MIKE WITH A Y WAS BAD 
BUT HE GOTS THIS ONE....HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

did the 68 win anything?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 09:56 AM~3980541
> *did the 68 win anything?
> *


what 68


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 09:54 AM~3980534
> *HAHAHA....FRANKY WITH AN IE I THOUGHT MIKE WITH A Y WAS BAD
> BUT HE GOTS THIS ONE....HAHAHAHA
> *



Hey shut up you, I'm still asleep. Shit I was walking around club le bate with two bottles of moet. :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 08:56 AM~3980541
> *did the 68 win anything?
> *



HE GOT 3RD


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

the one from your club the brown one


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 11 2005, 08:57 AM~3980552
> *HE GOT 3RD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 09:57 AM~3980547
> *what 68
> *


I think he's talking about the silver one. Did anybody see my tio's leprechaun caddi???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 09:59 AM~3980559
> *I think he's talking about the silver one.
> *


what silver one


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I found a pic. of my tio's car


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 07:55 AM~3980266
> *THE DEVIL WAS OUT
> [attachmentid=307468]
> *



MF scaring people and it's not even halloween yet :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

PHOENIX RIDERZ IN VEGAS TOOK 3rd PLACE

[attachmentid=307806]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 07:57 AM~3980547
> *what 68
> *


The Riderz '68 fuker!

Get your ass to more meetings.......that's it you are fined! j/k


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 11 2005, 01:19 PM~3981725
> *The Riderz '68 fuker!
> 
> Get your ass to more meetings.......that's it you are fined! j/k
> *


WHAT MEETINGS?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GET TO WORK, RIOS!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 11 2005, 12:04 PM~3981615
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ IN VEGAS TOOK 3rd PLACE
> 
> [attachmentid=307806]
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

A HOY MATEES......THAR SHE BLOWS.....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:58 PM~3982241
> *A HOY MATEES......THAR SHE BLOWS.....
> *


I know a girl like that. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 02:03 PM~3982271
> *I know a girl like that.  :biggrin:
> *


ARGGGGHHH.....THEN SHE BE A GOOD SHIP WENCH!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 03:09 PM~3982304
> *ARGGGGHHH.....THEN SHE BE A GOOD SHIP WENCH!!
> *



HAR HAR HAR...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 01:58 PM~3982241
> *A HOY MATEES......THAR SHE BLOWS.....
> *


oh, no... more of the pirate thing... ? :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

first of all....pirates are cool....second.....i never stopped from yesterday....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2005, 12:51 PM~3981931
> *GET TO WORK, RIOS!!!
> *


I Always Work :around:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:15 PM~3982350
> *first of all....pirates are cool....second.....i never stopped from yesterday....
> *


if they are so cool lets see the pictures :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:15 PM~3982350
> *first of all....pirates are cool....second.....i never stopped from yesterday....
> *


'but i dont want to be a pirate'


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 02:21 PM~3982389
> *if they are so cool lets see the pictures :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUBBZ is the one that doesnt want those picts posted. i could care less. james got her in the full get up....eye patch, stuip hat, plastic sword, gold coins, and a stuffed animal parrott on her shoulder.....shits great.....AHOY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:25 PM~3982422
> *BUBBZ is the one that doesnt want those picts posted.  i could care less.  james got her in the full get up....eye patch, stuip hat, plastic sword, gold coins, and a stuffed animal parrott on her shoulder.....shits great.....AHOY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SHE IS GETTING READY TO POST THE PICTS


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey homies are we gonna see some phx riders out here in tucson for the lil hectors show? from 12PM to 5PM on Saturday October 29th for Lil' Hector's 1st Annual Lowrider Oldies Concert and Car Show. 

Acts include Zapp, NB Ridaz, Lighter Shade of Brown, Mr. Capone, The Sugar Hill Gang, Reyna, Cabella, Manny Llanez (comedian form SITV), Humberto Roman (comedian from Telemundo), and more!

Tickets available at the Pima County Fairgrounds Box Office, ticketmaster locations, call 321-1000 or ORDER TICKETS HERE >>

For more info or to register your car, call (602) 697-2624


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GOD! WHAT A CRY BABY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:29 PM~3982451
> *GOD! WHAT A CRY BABY
> *


who?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:29 PM~3982451
> *GOD! WHAT A CRY BABY
> *


"freak" off, you havn't seen the pictures... :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 02:32 PM~3982473
> *who?
> *


BUBBZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Post the freakin pics already, mate! getting agitated, AAAGRRRRRHHHH!

And now for the number one pirate pick-up line:

Prepare to be boarded.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 02:33 PM~3982478
> *fuck off, you havn't seen the pictures...  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO YOU TELLIN TO FUCK OFF......BET NOT BE ME.....I HAVE SEEN THE PICTS....AND I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE..... :machinegun:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 02:35 PM~3982485
> *Post the freakin pics already, mate!  getting agitated, AAAGRRRRRHHHH!
> 
> And now for the number one pirate pick-up line:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:37 PM~3982511
> *WHO YOU TELLIN TO FUCK OFF......BET NOT BE ME.....I HAVE SEEN THE PICTS....AND I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE..... :machinegun:
> *


cant post the pic... too large
tryin.... need help


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 03:37 PM~3982511
> *WHO YOU TELLIN TO FUCK OFF......BET NOT BE ME.....I HAVE SEEN THE PICTS....AND I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE..... :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 02:35 PM~3982485
> *Post the freakin pics already, mate!  getting agitated, AAAGRRRRRHHHH!
> 
> And now for the number one pirate pick-up line:
> ...


HAHAHAHA....YESTERDAY....I SAID I WAS _LOOKIN_ FOR ME BURIED TREZA.....TROUBLE WROTE IN AFTER..."IM LOOKIN TO _BURY_ MY TREASURE"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

is this it


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 02:40 PM~3982531
> *is this it
> *


oh hell no!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

AAAGGHHHHRRRR! Pardon me, but would ya mind if fired me cannon through your porthole? 

I'd love to drop anchor in your lagoon.

Hardy har har.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 02:44 PM~3982565
> *AAAGGHHHHRRRR! Pardon me, but would ya mind if fired me cannon through your porthole?
> 
> I'd love to drop anchor in your lagoon.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 03:46 PM~3982580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Avast, me hearties!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 02:35 PM~3982483
> *BUBBZ
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:

where did it go you had it for a minute


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 03:53 PM~3982630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> where did it go you had it for a minute
> *


ID RATHER YOU PLAY AND TALK ABOUT MY MONKEY THAN PIRATES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 02:53 PM~3982630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> where did it go you had it for a minute
> *


i have no idea what i'm doing... i'm working on it..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 02:59 PM~3982663
> *ID RATHER YOU PLAY AND TALK ABOUT MY MONKEY THAN PIRATES
> *


ARGGGGHHHH......TAKE YER MONKEYS AND WALK THA PLANK.....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 03:59 PM~3982668
> *i have no idea what i'm doing... i'm working on it..
> *



Obviously not hard enough mate, ARRGGGHHHHH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 03:04 PM~3982696
> *Obviously not hard enough mate, ARRGGGHHHHH!
> *


cant do it... wont work.. too big of picture... no matter how small i make them... sorry guys... i know how bad you wanted 2 talk shit

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 04:22 PM~3982804
> *cant do it... wont work.. too big of picture... no matter how small i make them... sorry guys... i know how bad you wanted 2 talk shit
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AAAAAGGGGHH THIS IS STUPID....J/P 
HEY MISTER 357 CALL MY CELL


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 03:22 PM~3982804
> *cant do it... wont work.. too big of picture... no matter how small i make them... sorry guys... i know how bad you wanted 2 talk shit
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hey I SAW IT I could still talk shit but I won't :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 11 2005, 03:25 PM~3982830
> *AAAAAGGGGHH THIS IS STUPID....J/P
> HEY MISTER 357 CALL MY CELL
> *


OK MISTER TROUBLE.....AND BY THE WAY.....PIRATES ARE COOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 03:25 PM~3982835
> *hey I SAW IT I could still talk shit but I won't :biggrin:
> *


DID IT ACTUALLY POST?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yeah for a second, you had to click on the att. image thing but it was there AARRRRGGGGGGHHHH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 11 2005, 01:28 PM~3982448
> *Hey homies are we gonna see some phx riders out here in tucson for the lil hectors show? from 12PM to 5PM on Saturday October 29th for Lil' Hector's 1st Annual Lowrider Oldies Concert and Car Show.
> 
> Acts include Zapp, NB Ridaz, Lighter Shade of Brown, Mr. Capone, The Sugar Hill Gang, Reyna, Cabella, Manny Llanez (comedian form SITV), Humberto Roman (comedian from Telemundo), and more!
> ...


Who is 'Lil Hector? Is this show contributing to some sort of charity?

Saturday show in Tucson sounds real good!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 11 2005, 03:33 PM~3982890
> *Who is 'Lil Hector? Is this show contributing to some sort of charity?
> 
> Saturday show in Tucson sounds real good!
> *



Tucson?
I've spent a month there one night .... hahahaha

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 03:25 PM~3982835
> *hey I SAW IT I could still talk shit but I won't :biggrin:
> *


how rude!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 03:43 PM~3982923
> *how rude!
> *


no rude would have been me saving it and then posting it then talking shit about you and your little green parrot AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 11 2005, 03:45 PM~3982936
> *no rude would have been me saving it and then posting it then talking shit about you and your little green parrot AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *



thats fucked up FRED!!!!!!!!!!!!! that you even thought about it...! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

ALAS MATE!!!! hardy har har!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

that green parrott is cool huh!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 04:58 PM~3982998
> *that green parrott is cool huh!
> *



yessir.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 03:58 PM~3983003
> *yessir.
> *


how did you get them posted?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 04:00 PM~3983021
> *how did you get them posted?
> *



this is bringing back bad pirate memories... !


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 05:00 PM~3983021
> *how did you get them posted?
> *


Just sized them down a lil and then hosted them to a site.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 04:05 PM~3983065
> *Just sized them down a lil and then hosted them to a site.
> *


showoff


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 05:06 PM~3983069
> *showoff
> *



Jealous???

 lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 04:11 PM~3983105
> *Jealous???
> 
> lol.
> *



shock....pegs......LUCKY

insidious.....do you have some kind of special computer skills....numchuck....skills


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 05:01 PM~3983034
> *this is bringing back bad pirate memories... !
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 05:16 PM~3983126
> *shock....pegs......LUCKY
> 
> insidious.....do you have some kind of special computer skills....numchuck....skills
> *



Yeah I'm a geek.

this is me...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 04:16 PM~3983126
> *shock....pegs......LUCKY
> 
> insidious.....do you have some kind of special computer skills....numchuck....skills
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 04:21 PM~3983155
> *Yeah I'm a geek.
> 
> this is me...
> ...



nice picture - GOOF BALL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That glass table looks real nice, real nice


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out - buh bye


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 05:24 PM~3983176
> *i'm out - buh bye
> *



Peace :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 11 2005, 05:16 PM~3983126
> *shock....pegs......LUCKY
> 
> insidious.....do you have some kind of special computer skills....numchuck....skills
> *


I have all kinds of skillz... lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Latz everybody.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2005, 04:21 PM~3983155
> *Yeah I'm a geek.
> 
> this is me...
> ...



you look like uncle rico doing his glamour shot....."you know something OFFICAL"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0  check out joe wednesday in vegas...(blue7)
[attachmentid=308319]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: ICE CUBE KNOWS WAZ UP... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=308321]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 11 2005, 06:29 PM~3983894
> *:biggrin: ICE CUBE KNOWS WAZ UP... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=308321]
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 11 2005, 05:23 PM~3983172
> *nice picture  -    GOOF BALL!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> That glass table looks real nice, real nice
> *


HAHA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 12 2005, 08:17 AM~3986428
> *HAHA
> *




ya feel me or what !!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DOPE ASS PICT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 11 2005, 06:27 PM~3983875
> *:0   check out joe wednesday in vegas...(blue7)
> [attachmentid=308319]
> *




'SUP BIG RAY----- :wave: 
GOT ANY OTHERS TO POST FOR THE PEEPS THAT DIDN'T GO 
:worship:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 06:36 AM~3986292
> *:worship:        :thumbsup:
> *


That's some cool shit there homie!

How did you guys do?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

AHOY erbody.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD, REPPIN AZ PROPERLY..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 08:29 AM~3986481
> *AHOY erbody.
> *



rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

that giant MAJESTICS plaque is DOPE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 08:36 AM~3986515
> *that giant MAJESTICS plaque is DOPE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
hell ya


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 09:36 AM~3986515
> *that giant MAJESTICS plaque is DOPE
> *



Yeah it is I wonder how much it cost to make it?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 09:06 AM~3986623
> *Yeah it is I wonder how much it cost to make it?
> *


whatever it is, its worth it!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YEAH! WE'RE OM PAGE 357


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 09:21 AM~3986724
> *YEAH!  WE'RE OM PAGE 357
> *


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AHOY!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 10:21 AM~3986724
> *YEAH!  WE'RE OM PAGE 357
> *



Look at you, so excited you missed spelled "on". :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 09:26 AM~3986746
> *Look at you, so excited you missed spelled "on".  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

now, THATS funny!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

those caravan picts are the shit!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what the hell is going on....where is everyone.....WORKING?.....BULLSHIT!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 11:22 AM~3987004
> *what the hell is going on....where is everyone.....WORKING?.....BULLSHIT!
> *



Not me. I'm just tired from Vegas, I'm falling asleep at my desk. Well time for a coffee break.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=309271]
[attachmentid=309272]
[attachmentid=309274]
[attachmentid=309275]
[attachmentid=309276]
[attachmentid=309277]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=309279]
[attachmentid=309280]
[attachmentid=309282]
[attachmentid=309283]
[attachmentid=309285]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 10:27 AM~3987019
> *Not me. I'm just tired from Vegas, I'm falling asleep at my desk. Well time for a coffee break.
> *


did you go to starbucks in vegas?.....huh.....jerk..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks homie for sharing... that trailer picture is dope! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Majestics has some bad ass rides


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks,


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Ray & Joe?? Well......I'm finally recovered from Vegas. That was a blast! Wait til you guys see what I bought my son!! 

By the way Joe....has the one armed lady called you yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 12:14 PM~3987259
> *did you go to starbucks in vegas?.....huh.....jerk..... :biggrin:
> *



Nah, I was like, "Starbucks or Alcohol, Starbucks or Alcohol... fuck it Alcohol!" Shit I was everywhere but Starbucks, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 12:35 PM~3987371
> *What's up Ray & Joe??  Well......I'm finally recovered from Vegas.  That was a blast!  Wait til you guys see what I bought my son!!
> 
> By the way Joe....has the one armed lady called you yet?? :biggrin:
> *



:0 we wanna know what you're talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 11:36 AM~3987380
> *:0 we wanna know what you're talking about.  :biggrin:
> *


which part?? i got some funny ass stories from Vegas!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: ....MAN....THATS WHAT YER SUPPOSED TO DO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 12:39 PM~3987398
> *which part??  i got some funny ass stories from Vegas!! :biggrin:
> *


What's up with the one armed lady???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 12:39 PM~3987404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ....MAN....THATS WHAT YER SUPPOSED TO DO
> *



My point exactly! lol. Shit I was having a steak dinner at the Luxor at 4:00 a.m. We had bearly left the club and I was hungry. Hungry and drunk as a mofo, I was laughing my ass off at some lady cause she was walking with her man and all of a sudden ate shit on the floor at the restaurant. That right there was comedy!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 11:35 AM~3987371
> *What's up Ray & Joe??  Well......I'm finally recovered from Vegas.  That was a blast!  Wait til you guys see what I bought my son!!
> 
> By the way Joe....has the one armed lady called you yet?? :biggrin:
> *


Yup And she is working it hardcore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 11:39 AM~3987398
> *which part??  i got some funny ass stories from Vegas!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Hey HEy Hey Hey Hey What Happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> What's up with the one armed lady???
> [/quote
> 
> Ask blue7!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Jen


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

And I'n off to lunch.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 12 2005, 11:49 AM~3987470
> *Hey Hey HEy Hey Hey Hey What Happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas
> *


Let's just say that somebody brought new meaning to the words "Sin City".....and it wasnt me! 

I behaved myself this time! :angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 12 2005, 11:54 AM~3987491
> *What Up Jen
> *


What's up Joe??? My concussion went away finally!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 11:57 AM~3987517
> *What's up Joe???  My concussion went away finally!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUBBZ.....JUST KIDDING....


DAMN! MY PAGE IS GONE..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

And Just For The Record I Was An:angel: With A Broken Foot And A One Armed Oh Yea It Stays In Vegas


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 12 2005, 12:01 PM~3987537
> *And Just For The Record I Was  An:angel: With A Broken Foot And A One Armed Oh Yea It Stays In Vegas
> *


You and her were a match made in the ghetto for sure!!! You did remember to get the marriage enulled before we left, right????? :dunno:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHOLLY SHIT JEN WHATS CRACKING HOW WAS VEGAS? SO PISSED I DIDN'T GT TO GO THIS YEAR ANY 818 SPOONING? HOW DID OUR CHAPTER DO ANY WINNERS?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Oct 12 2005, 12:27 PM~3987708
> *WHOLLY SHIT JEN WHATS CRACKING HOW WAS VEGAS? SO PISSED I DIDN'T GT TO GO THIS YEAR ANY 818 SPOONING? HOW DID OUR CHAPTER DO ANY WINNERS?
> *


What's up with you? You missed out spoon doggie! We saw Big Tony on Monday. No 818 spooning that I want to talk about!! You guys did pretty good from what I remember. I'm already ready for next year!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ready to back already....WOW....usually it takes me 6 months before im ready to back....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 12:43 PM~3987819
> *ready to back already....WOW....usually it takes me 6 months before im ready to back....
> *


ready to back what?? Go easy on me, I'm a survivor of a Vegas concussion!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoonage Spoonage Spoonage She Dont Want to talk About Oh Yea It Stays In Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 12:47 PM~3987846
> *ready to back what?? Go easy on me, I'm a survivor of a Vegas concussion!
> *


forgot the word _GO_. i was just sayin...wow...shes ready to go back already...what a trooper....usually it takes me at least 6 months before my body is ready for vegas abuse again


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

OH YEAH I'M SURE THERE WAS LOTSA SPOONING GOING ON


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'm going back at the end of the month for my friends b-day, he lives out there.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

shit, my filtration system needs more time than that!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:02 PM~3987879
> *shit, my filtration system needs more time than that!
> *



Not mine. He text me on the way back over here talking about, "don't forget about next month it's gonna be off the hook."


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 01:02 PM~3987879
> *shit, my filtration system needs more time than that!
> *


I caught up on my sleep, and I'm pretty sure all the alcohol is out of my system.....so yep I'm ready to go back! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

did everyone party til sun rise?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas unless somebody busts in your hotel room door at a not very convienent time.....right Damien?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 01:11 PM~3987917
> *did everyone party til sun rise?
> *


YES SIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

was there ugly bumpin goin on..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:16 PM~3987942
> *was there ugly bumpin goin on..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I think that question doesn't have to be asked, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 01:16 PM~3987942
> *was there ugly bumpin goin on..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not in my room!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:22 PM~3987976
> *not in my room!
> *



I think that's what everybody says.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:22 PM~3987976
> *not in my room!
> *


you did not make it to your room... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

geez....no patients.... :biggrin: 

the last time we were in vegas, there was two dudes tryin to get this girl up to their room. as we walked by i heard her sayin "300 for each of you" and one of the guys starts freakin out about " i thought it was 300 for both" then it turned out they were on the same floor as us and we saw 3 of them together headed to the room..... :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 12 2005, 01:23 PM~3987989
> *you did not make it to your room... :biggrin:
> *


yes i did....i had to check out on Monday.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats not As bad as what happened to me last year. I thought i was the mack 2 girls came up to me and told lets go back to the room. and i told them cool and when we got to the room they told 400 hundred each i tripped out


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 12 2005, 02:49 PM~3988083
> *Thats not As bad as what happened to me last year. I thought i was the mack 2 girls came up to me and told lets go back to the room. and i told them cool and when we got to the room they told 400 hundred each i tripped out
> *



Should've kicked the bitches in their ovaries.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

did you tell them to go screw themselves?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SO HE WENT AND GOT A ADVANCE OFF HIS CREDIT CARD.......THEN HE FOUND OUT THEY WERE *DUDES*!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 01:53 PM~3988093
> *Should've kicked the bitches in their ovaries.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:53 PM~3988096
> *SO HE WENT AND GOT A ADVANCE OFF HIS CREDIT CARD.......THEN HE FOUND OUT THEY WERE DUDES!!!!
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

those are either BIG LIPS, or somebodys smuggling PLUMS..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:53 PM~3988096
> *SO HE WENT AND GOT A ADVANCE OFF HIS CREDIT CARD.......THEN HE FOUND OUT THEY WERE DUDES!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 12:01 PM~3987535
> *BUBBZ.....JUST KIDDING....
> DAMN!  MY PAGE IS GONE..... :thumbsdown:
> *



speaking of bumping uglies!!!! 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I tried to tell him....but no....he just knew he was the shit!!! Homegirl had a goatee!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:53 PM~3988096
> *SO HE WENT AND GOT A ADVANCE OFF HIS CREDIT CARD.......THEN HE FOUND OUT THEY WERE DUDES!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 02:58 PM~3988125
> *speaking of bumping uglies!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I hope you guys don't start cybering in front of us, my virgin eyes can't read such words.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:59 PM~3988132
> *I tried to tell him....but no....he just knew he was the shit!!!  Homegirl had a goatee!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:01 PM~3988142
> *I hope you guys don't start cybering in front of us, my virgin eyes can't read such words.
> *


yeah right....yer probably pretty good at typing with one hand :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:03 PM~3988161
> *yeah right....yer probably pretty good at typing with one hand  :biggrin:
> *


are you guys gonna cyperspoon???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:03 PM~3988161
> *yeah right....yer probably pretty good at typing with one hand  :biggrin:
> *


thats disgusting..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:05 PM~3988178
> *are you guys gonna cyperspoon???
> *


do we have and audience?.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm so not watching.....that would be RAGSEVEN.....he's a watcher!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:11 PM~3988218
> *I'm so not watching.....that would be RAGSEVEN.....he's a watcher!!!
> *



good 2 know :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:03 PM~3988161
> *yeah right....yer probably pretty good at typing with one hand  :biggrin:
> *



Hey BUBBZ looks like 357 knows what he's talking about, I think you should be worried... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:11 PM~3988218
> *I'm so not watching.....that would be RAGSEVEN.....he's a watcher!!!
> *


yeah right dont try to play :angel: .....gutter brain... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 03:11 PM~3988218
> *I'm so not watching.....that would be RAGSEVEN.....he's a watcher!!!
> *



And how would you know???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:13 PM~3988233
> *And how would you know???
> *


Uh......Blue 7 told me!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 03:16 PM~3988252
> *Uh......Blue 7 told me!!
> *



UHHUH... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:12 PM~3988226
> *Hey BUBBZ looks like 357 knows what he's talking about, I think you should be worried...  :biggrin:
> *


he has to type with one hand, his other is holding his 3rd leg..... 
ha ha ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 03:19 PM~3988278
> *he has to type with one hand, his other is holding his 3rd leg.....
> ha ha ha ha ha  :biggrin:
> *



cha cha BOOM!

357 you've just been put on blast! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

can i get a request please?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:22 PM~3988293
> *can i get a request please?
> *



Are you asking BUBBZ??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:21 PM~3988284
> *cha cha BOOM!
> 
> 357 you've just been put on blast! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


its more a compliment... he's very well equipped..... if he doesn't hold it, it will drag... :biggrin: 
ok, i'm so done with this whole raunchy talk..... :roflmao: :roflmao: were getting way to personal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:23 PM~3988301
> *Are you asking BUBBZ???  :biggrin:
> *




HE BETTER BE ASKING ME ! ! ! ! 
UNLESS HE'S ASKING FOR AN AUDIENCE... HMMMMM! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHERE'S JEN... SHE STARTED ALL THIS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 03:25 PM~3988310
> *its more a compliment... he's very well equipped..... if he doesn't hold it, it will drag...  :biggrin:
> ok, i'm so done with this whole raunchy talk.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao: were getting way to personal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No one asked about all that, that was all you, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 02:26 PM~3988316
> *HE BETTER BE ASKING ME ! ! ! !
> UNLESS HE'S ASKING FOR AN AUDIENCE... HMMMMM! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


who me???? :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:27 PM~3988325
> *No one asked about all that, that was all you, lol.
> *


:banghead: :banghead: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:14 PM~3987922
> *What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas unless somebody busts in your hotel room door at a not very convienent time.....right Damien?
> *




YES YOU ! ! ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU JACKASSES....I MEANT CAN I GET A REQUEST LIKE ON POWER 92 WHEN THEY PUT SOME ONE ON BLAST......THEY GET AN INSTANT REQUEST.....DUH.....

WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE......SCREW THIS, IM GOING TO A PG FORUM


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 02:33 PM~3988359
> *
> YES YOU ! ! !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Uh Oh.....I think I got amnesia from the concussion I got in Vegas!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:35 PM~3988376
> *Uh Oh.....I think I got amnesia from the concussion I got in Vegas!!
> *


did you slip and fall, or is it a concussion from "headboard boucing"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:34 PM~3988366
> *YOU JACKASSES....I MEANT CAN I GET A REQUEST LIKE ON POWER 92 WHEN THEY PUT SOME ONE ON BLAST......THEY GET AN INSTANT REQUEST.....DUH.....
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE......SCREW THIS, IM GOING TO A PG FORUM
> *


Now he's all mad.....are you going to hang out with the bike club kids???

They are probably way worse than we are!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:34 PM~3988366
> *YOU JACKASSES....I MEANT CAN I GET A REQUEST LIKE ON POWER 92 WHEN THEY PUT SOME ONE ON BLAST......THEY GET AN INSTANT REQUEST.....DUH.....
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE......SCREW THIS, IM GOING TO A PG FORUM
> *



its all INSIDIOUS & JENinPHX
i'm an :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:34 PM~3988366
> *YOU JACKASSES....I MEANT CAN I GET A REQUEST LIKE ON POWER 92 WHEN THEY PUT SOME ONE ON BLAST......THEY GET AN INSTANT REQUEST.....DUH.....
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE......SCREW THIS, IM GOING TO A PG FORUM
> *



Hardy har har...

You do not get a request we will give you a song...

TOO SHORT

These are the tales, the freaky tales, these are the tales that I tell so well... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:37 PM~3988385
> *Now he's all mad.....are you going to hang out with the bike club kids???
> 
> They are probably way worse than we are!!!
> *


i was think more like a SEASAME STREET or MISTER ROGERS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:37 PM~3988384
> *did you slip and fall, or is it a concussion from "headboard boucing"
> *


how can you say you are going to a PG forum, but then ask that??? :twak: :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 03:38 PM~3988389
> *its all INSIDIOUS & JENinPHX
> i'm an  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> *



"I'm a hot boy or should I say hot man..."


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 02:38 PM~3988389
> *its all INSIDIOUS & JENinPHX
> i'm an  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> *



SHIT......ANGEL?......TRY AGAIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:38 PM~3988396
> *i was think more like a SEASAME STREET or MISTER ROGERS
> *



so youre gay??? :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:39 PM~3988404
> *SHIT......ANGEL?......TRY AGAIN
> *



Oh that's durty, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:39 PM~3988401
> *"I'm a hot boy or should I say hot man..."
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:39 PM~3988401
> *"I'm a hot boy or should I say hot man..."
> *



OH....YER SOOOOOO BEEFY...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:41 PM~3988419
> *OH....YER SOOOOOO BEEFY...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



again with the gay shit... 
I know you are a pirate.. but no sword fighting PWEEZE :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:37 PM~3988384
> *did you slip and fall, or is it a concussion from "headboard boucing"
> *


i drank way to many beers and was getting in the truck slipped and banged my temple on that little handle bar thing you're supposed to hold on to when you get in the truck. Not good.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:41 PM~3988419
> *OH....YER SOOOOOO BEEFY...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



357, I dunno what to say bro... :shakes head:... 

hahahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:42 PM~3988429
> *i drank way to many beers and was getting in the truck slipped and banged my temple on that little handle bar thing you're supposed to hold on to when you get in the truck.  Not good.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :tears: :thumbsdown: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AHOY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 03:42 PM~3988428
> *again with the gay shit...
> I know you are a pirate.. but no sword fighting PWEEZE :cheesy:
> *



Oh mann...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:42 PM~3988429
> *i drank way to many beers and was getting in the truck slipped and banged my temple on that little handle bar thing you're supposed to hold on to when you get in the truck.  Not good.
> *



so _THATS_ what they're calling it nowadays...huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:45 PM~3988454
> *so THATS what they're calling it nowadays...huh.... :biggrin:
> *




DURTY!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 02:44 PM~3988446
> *Oh mann...
> *


bro....you dont even know the half....shes a freak....always talkin bout "sword fightin" and shit....i think she wants to see some shit like that.....maybe she just needs to watch some gay porn or something....to get it out of her system


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:48 PM~3988464
> *bro....you dont even know the half....shes a freak....always talkin bout "sword fightin" and shit....i think she wants to see some shit like that.....maybe she just needs to watch some gay porn or something....to get it out of her system
> *



Hahahahahahaha... that right there is comedy!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

You guys are really funny....a little scary at times....but funny! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:48 PM~3988464
> *bro....you dont even know the half....shes a freak....always talkin bout "sword fightin" and shit....i think she wants to see some shit like that.....maybe she just needs to watch some gay porn or something....to get it out of her system
> *


SAY WHAT??????????????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I JUST HAVE ALOT OF QUESTIONS.. THATS ALL.... LIKE HOW DO YOU DETERMINE WHO GIVES AND WHO RECEIVES?? AND WHY?? 
100% NOT INTERESTED IN WATCHING GAY PORN... NASTY NASTY NASTY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 03:52 PM~3988490
> *You guys are really funny....a little scary at times....but funny! :biggrin:
> *



Holla at cha boi, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"i just have alot of questions"..........SHHHHHHITTTTT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 02:52 PM~3988490
> *You guys are really funny....a little scary at times....but funny! :biggrin:
> *


definately helps the work day go by faster


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:53 PM~3988500
> *"i just have alot of questions"..........SHHHHHHITTTTT
> *



I can just see 357, "Questions my ass!"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

her favorite line..."i'll watch, i swear i'll watch"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:56 PM~3988519
> *her favorite line..."i'll watch, i swear i'll watch"
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ever wonder what it would be like to be a cricket....probably shitty huh


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:03 PM~3988560
> *ever wonder what it would be like to be a cricket....probably shitty huh
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 04:03 PM~3988560
> *ever wonder what it would be like to be a cricket....probably shitty huh
> *




Hahahahaha... WTF??? that was random.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i was in the garage filling up my water bottle and i saw this cricket climbing up the wall.....i started thinkin.....dude...where are you headed....what are you doing.....yeah....random shit


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 02:56 PM~3988519
> *her favorite line..."i'll watch, i swear i'll watch"
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the little barfing smiley guy is gross, and i personally feel....un necessary


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:13 PM~3988603
> *the little barfing smiley guy is gross, and i personally feel....un necessary
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 04:08 PM~3988578
> *i was in the garage filling up my water bottle and i saw this cricket climbing up the wall.....i started thinkin.....dude...where are you headed....what are you doing.....yeah....random shit
> *


Really random.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I think there is some medicine you can take for that.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 03:21 PM~3988646
> *Really random.
> *


skattered brained... too much uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 03:17 PM~3988623
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: will you stop


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble, where you been all day


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:24 PM~3988672
> *trouble, where you been all day
> *



'sup Mikey


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dollar bill say's: there's gonna be trouble, trouble , trouble.

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

going to LBs for fat ass ISPRAYPPG


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 12 2005, 03:34 PM~3988740
> *going to LBs for fat ass ISPRAYPPG
> *



Tell L.B. wassssupppp!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Tell him I said wassup too, even though I don't know who he is. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2005, 03:46 PM~3988802
> *Tell him I said wassup too, even though I don't know who he is.  :biggrin:
> *




L.B. - the best white wall buffer in the valley - !!!!!!
he cuts in all my white walls.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



I'M OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! C YA WHEN I C YA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 04:50 PM~3988833
> *L.B. - the best white wall buffer in the valley - !!!!!!
> he cuts in all my white walls....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I'M OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! C YA WHEN I C YA
> *



I usually just ride a three wheel for a long time to extend my white walls, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 12 2005, 03:50 PM~3988833
> *L.B. - the best white wall buffer in the valley - !!!!!!
> he cuts in all my white walls....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I'M OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! C YA WHEN I C YA
> *


hes the ONLY one in AZ...LB's custom tires... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

god damn you people were busy today AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

phoenix riderz in the house in vegas :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=309684]


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

sup fellas,, I was wondering if anyone had and engine for sale for a 1980 Cadillac Coupe Deville. I just bought one here in phoenix, but it turned out to be shitty, and the engine is knocking really bad! So if anyone might have an old caddy laying around, or a good engine for sale PLEASE hit me up thank.. Please email me at [email protected] 
IM LOCATED IN TEMPE, I WILL COME TO PICK UP

PEACE OUT LIL HOMIES


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Oct 12 2005, 08:40 PM~3990392
> *sup fellas,,  I was wondering if anyone had and engine for sale for a 1980 Cadillac Coupe Deville.  I just bought one here in phoenix, but it turned out to be shitty,  and the engine is knocking really bad!  So if anyone might have an old caddy laying around,  or a good engine for sale PLEASE  hit me up  thank..  Please email me at    [email protected]
> IM LOCATED IN TEMPE,  I WILL COME TO PICK UP
> 
> ...



My uncle has about 3 caddi's sitting out in front of his house PM me your number and i'll pass it on to him.


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

HOP ON SUNDAY FOR ALL STREET CARS AT CHAVEZ PARK AROUND 3PM SO BRING YOUR CARS OUT


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:53 PM~3988096
> *SO HE WENT AND GOT A ADVANCE OFF HIS CREDIT CARD.......THEN HE FOUND OUT THEY WERE DUDES!!!!
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

THAT SHIT IS LIKE ....... WHOA!!!

SOMEONE IS GETTIN STABBED :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Vegas was the shit... I'll post a couple pics here i guess... my bro already posted a couple in post ur rides... took over 1200total... too many to post :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY BRINGING IT BACK TO AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 13 2005, 01:37 AM~3992012
> *     Vegas was the shit... I'll post a couple pics here i guess... my bro already posted a couple in post ur rides... took over 1200total... too many to post  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Where they at Ruben???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 13 2005, 12:40 AM~3991775
> *HOP ON SUNDAY FOR ALL STREET CARS AT CHAVEZ PARK AROUND 3PM SO BRING YOUR CARS OUT
> *


let me help you out........................
SUNDAY,SUNDAY,SUNDAY,....CALLING OUT ALL STREET CARS
CHAVEZ PARK AT 3pm


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 09:53 AM~3993140
> *let me help you out........................
> SUNDAY,SUNDAY,SUNDAY,....CALLING OUT ALL STREET CARS
> CHAVEZ PARK AT 3pm
> *



thats what i like to see!!!!!! :thumbsup:
guess we'll have to bring the wagon out ! ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 10:53 AM~3993140
> *let me help you out........................
> SUNDAY,SUNDAY,SUNDAY,....CALLING OUT ALL STREET CARS
> CHAVEZ PARK AT 3pm
> *



Sup pimpin???

Sup bubbz???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 11:08 AM~3993214
> *Sup pimpin???
> 
> Sup bubbz???
> *


wutha fuk I come on line and everyone leaves....... :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 13 2005, 06:27 AM~3992389
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BRINGING IT BACK TO AZ
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 13 2005, 10:46 AM~3993421
> *:thumbsup: congrats!
> *


thank you


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 10:08 AM~3993214
> *Sup pimpin???
> 
> Sup bubbz???
> *


'sup dookie :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 12:12 PM~3993620
> *'sup dookie  :biggrin:
> *



Oh it's like that??? :biggrin:

okay j00 wanna play rough?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Don't pick on her!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 11:35 AM~3993747
> *Don't pick on her!!!
> *



yeah!!! - see ---------> i got back! ! ! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BE AFRAID.. BE VERY AFRAID :biggrin: 
J/P - us girls are lovers not fighters :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 12:40 PM~3993775
> *yeah!!! - see ---------> i got back! ! !
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



You said it I didn't, lol. hahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 11:42 AM~3993786
> *You said it I didn't, lol. hahaha...
> *


ok, now we go to war...
huh? you wanna go to war with me?
:machinegun:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 11:40 AM~3993775
> *yeah!!! - see ---------> i got back! ! !
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


WELL THERE WAS THIS ONE TIME........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:45 PM~3993808
> *WELL THERE WAS THIS ONE TIME........
> *


did you have fun in Vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Oct 13 2005, 12:45 PM~3993808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j00 need people like me!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 11:48 AM~3993826
> *P.M. me with the story  :biggrin: .
> j00 need people like me!
> *


no no no :nono: :nono: PM'ing the story.. POST THAT CHIT!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 12:49 PM~3993836
> *no no no  :nono:  :nono: PM'ing the story.. POST THAT CHIT!
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 11:48 AM~3993826
> *P.M. me with the story  :biggrin: .
> j00 need people like me!
> *



say goodnight to the bad guy!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 12:50 PM~3993848
> *say goodnight to the bad guy!
> *


Actually I'm off to lunch but same thing, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 13 2005, 11:47 AM~3993821
> *did you have fun in Vegas? :biggrin:
> *


Absolutely!!! Did you?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 11:45 AM~3993808
> *WELL THERE WAS THIS ONE TIME........
> *


 :biggrin: 
i know huh? when i think back, maybe i am a fighter! 
damn, memories...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

JOE'S NOT WORKING AGAIN!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 11:54 AM~3993869
> *Actually I'm off to lunch but same thing, lol.
> *


ME TOO! going to Old Chicago in Tempe - anybody wanna go for a beer with me and 357?? 
be there in 20 minutes ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 12:14 PM~3993981
> *ME TOO! going to Old Chicago in Tempe - anybody wanna go for a beer with me and 357??
> be there in 20 minutes ...
> *


I work on the westside....I'd never make it back in time for happy hour that I have at 2. :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2005, 01:53 PM~3988096
> *SO HE WENT AND GOT A ADVANCE OFF HIS CREDIT CARD.......THEN HE FOUND OUT THEY WERE DUDES!!!!
> *


Shes lying there were very sexy girls and jen paid for me :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 01:14 PM~3993981
> *ME TOO! going to Old Chicago in Tempe - anybody wanna go for a beer with me and 357??
> be there in 20 minutes ...
> *



Oh snap, the one by Priest and Broadway???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:08 PM~3994268
> *Oh snap, the one by Priest and Broadway???
> *



too late.. .already back ! ! ! !


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 12:43 PM~3994138
> *Shes lying there were very sexy girls and jen paid for me :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 01:22 PM~3994340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It was totally worth all $5.00....the smile on Joe's face....PRICELESS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:24 PM~3994353
> *It was totally worth all $5.00....the smile on Joe's face....PRICELESS!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you can't buy sexy for $5.00 ! ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 01:26 PM~3994367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Believe me.....there was no Y on the end of what he got for $5.00!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:26 PM~3994362
> *you can't buy sexy for $5.00 ! !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Depends on what you put in the drink... hahahahahaha...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Careful I got Stories Too


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:31 PM~3994387
> *Depends on what you put in the drink... hahahahahaha...
> *






*yours or hers?*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 01:31 PM~3994389
> *Hey Careful I got Stories Too
> *


Oh shit.......Sorry Joe!!! :angel: I was really talking about another Joe... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:32 PM~3994393
> *yours or hers?
> *



It depends, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:33 PM~3994398
> *Oh shit.......Sorry Joe!!!  :angel:  I was really talking about another Joe... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Come on you guys....dont encourage him!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:33 PM~3994398
> *Oh shit.......Sorry Joe!!!  :angel:  I was really talking about another Joe... :biggrin:
> *



THAT DOENS'T SOUND GENUINE - ? ? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 02:31 PM~3994389
> *Hey Careful I got Stories Too
> *



Lets hear them... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 01:38 PM~3994426
> *THAT DOENS'T SOUND GENUINE - ? ?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who's side are you on????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:34 PM~3994403
> *It depends, lol.
> *





WHOA WHOA WHOA ! ! ! ! LETS HEAR THESE STORIES TOO :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well on saturday night in vegas Jen and this Oh Yea What happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:40 PM~3994441
> *WHOA WHOA WHOA ! ! ! ! LETS HEAR THESE STORIES TOO  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



It was a joke BUBBZ, lol. No stories here just the tpical bevis and butthead, "hey baby" hahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:40 PM~3994439
> *Who's side are you on????
> *




:banghead: :banghead: 

HEY, I just wanna get to know you better.. ... LOL 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 01:42 PM~3994450
> *Well on saturday night in vegas Jen and this Oh Yea What happens In Vegas Stays In Vegas :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*BULLSHIT!!!!* It wasnt Saturday!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:42 PM~3994452
> *It was a joke BUBBZ, lol. No stories here just the tpical bevis and butthead, "hey baby" hahahaha...
> *



I'll watch, I swear I'll watch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:43 PM~3994457
> *BULLSHIT!!!!  It wasnt Saturday!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:43 PM~3994457
> *BULLSHIT!!!!  It wasnt Saturday!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *





BUSTED 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, I'm outta here for today! No talking about me while I'm gone!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:46 PM~3994476
> *Ok, I'm outta here for today!  No talking about me while I'm gone!
> *



OK, FOR SURE... 










so, BLUE 7 - what _really _happened??

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:43 PM~3994461
> *I'll watch, I swear I'll watch  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:49 PM~3994499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT WHAT TROUBLE LOOKS LIKE THURSDAY NIGHTS AT THE CLUB??? 

j/p TROUBLE-----> dont get mad :worship:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:51 PM~3994514
> *IS THAT WHAT TROUBLE LOOKS LIKE THURSDAY NIGHTS AT THE CLUB???
> 
> j/p TROUBLE-----> dont get mad  :worship:
> *



Now that's durty.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

That Would Be So Mean To Talk About Her When She Is Gone





















But Check It Out :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:52 PM~3994521
> *Now that's durty.
> *



i know huh.... I'm sorry TROUBS 

but you know its funny


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:53 PM~3994528
> *i know huh.... I'm sorry TROUBS
> 
> but you know its funny
> *



Clownin on somebody when they ain't around, lol.

hahahhaha... not only that but I just noticed you called him "TROUBS" BWAHAHAHHAHA now that's comedy!


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED IN VEGAS JEN!!!
SPOOONNNNDOOOOGGGGIIIIEEEEE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:54 PM~3994534
> *Clownin on somebody when they ain't around, lol.
> *



shut up... you know you wanted to say it... 
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Oct 13 2005, 01:54 PM~3994540
> *I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED IN VEGAS JEN!!!
> SPOOONNNNDOOOOGGGGIIIIEEEEE
> *


Its Not The Fact That There Might Of Been Spoonage Its Who It Was With :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AHOY!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 01:54 PM~3994534
> *Clownin on somebody when they ain't around, lol.
> 
> hahahhaha... not only that but I just noticed you called him "TROUBS" BWAHAHAHHAHA now that's comedy!
> *




dude, don't chuck me under the bus like that... :roflmao: 


he knows i'm just playin' 
RIGHT MIKEY? :happysad:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 01:56 PM~3994560
> *Its Not The Fact That There Might Of Been Spoonage Its Who It Was With :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :twak:
> *





W H O ? ? ? ? ? 
YOU GOTTA PIC???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

what happens in vegas you know :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

But If You Guess It Right Ill Tell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 02:02 PM~3994611
> *what happens in vegas you know :biggrin:
> *


story tease


wait, i got all kinds of guesses.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 01:56 PM~3994563
> *eeeeiiiiii mateee </span>*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 02:03 PM~3994619
> *But If You Guess It Right Ill Tell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ok, 
21 dealer?
random hottie from club?

it wasn't ELVIS was it??? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 12 2005, 06:14 PM~3989850
> *god damn you people were busy today AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHH
> *


IS THE SWEARING NECESSARY?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IM GLAD ITS FRIDAY!!!!!......... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 02:51 PM~3994514
> *IS THAT WHAT TROUBLE LOOKS LIKE THURSDAY NIGHTS AT THE CLUB???
> 
> j/p TROUBLE-----> dont get mad  :worship:
> *


wheres the pic????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:20 PM~3994733
> *IM GLAD ITS FRIDAY!!!!!......... :biggrin:
> *



Friday??? Am I missing something???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:54 PM~3994534
> *Clownin on somebody when they ain't around, lol.
> 
> hahahhaha... not only that but I just noticed you called him "TROUBS" BWAHAHAHHAHA now that's comedy!
> *


she just wants it to rhyme to her name...ha-ha


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:22 PM~3994748
> *Friday??? Am I missing something???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:22 PM~3994748
> *Friday??? Am I missing something???
> *




yeah, homie have fun at work tmrw while 

ME AND 357 ARE OFF ! ! ! ! !

don't worry, we'll drive by and do doughnuts in your parking lot... hahahha 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ne1 want to roll tonight????????
FEAR FARM-THEN THE BAR...........................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:22 PM~3994756
> *she just wants it to rhyme to her name...ha-ha
> *



see! you got it... 


BUBBZ AND TROUBS... 'THATS FUCKING FUNNY... 
DONT WORRY S.I.D.S - I GOTTA NAME FOR YOU TOO... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:23 PM~3994765
> *yeah, homie have fun at work tmrw while
> 
> ME AND 357 ARE OFF ! ! ! ! !
> ...


 YOUR OFFF THEN I WILL SEE YOU TWO TONIGHT.......

"SIGN YOUR NAME IN THE STREETS"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

actually, bitch ass james (isprayppg) needs to sign HIS name in the streets....the wagon is his car....but i think hes scared to hop in front of a crowd.....shrinkage!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 02:27 PM~3994797
> *actually, bitch ass james (isprayppg) needs to sign HIS name in the streets....the wagon is his car....but i think hes scared to hop in front of a crowd.....shrinkage!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:24 PM~3994767
> *ne1 want to roll tonight????????
> FEAR FARM-THEN THE BAR...........................
> *




WHATS FEAR FARM?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah....i NEED to put out an A.P.B. for YOUNG ROUGE.....if anyone talks to him...or if he see this...i NEED to get my upper arms back so i can put my burban back together so i can move it


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:29 PM~3994815
> *WHATS FEAR FARM?
> *


INSTEAD OF A HAUNTED HOUSE ITS THE CORN FIELDS......................BOO!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:32 PM~3994840
> *INSTEAD OF A HAUNTED HOUSE ITS THE CORN FIELDS......................BOO!
> *


cornfields are cool!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:31 PM~3994835
> *oh yeah....i NEED to put out an A.P.B. for  YOUNG ROUGE.....if anyone talks to him...or if he see this...i NEED to get my upper arms back so i can put my burban back together so i can move it
> *


MOVE IT TO..."LOCOS".........HAHA ....J/P


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 02:32 PM~3994844
> *cornfields are cool!
> *



I'm cool


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:23 PM~3994765
> *yeah, homie have fun at work tmrw while
> 
> ME AND 357 ARE OFF ! ! ! ! !
> ...



Come by and I'll leave with you guys, lol. all I have to say is I'm taking the day off.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:34 PM~3994852
> *I'm cool
> *


CHICKEN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 03:24 PM~3994767
> *ne1 want to roll tonight????????
> FEAR FARM-THEN THE BAR...........................
> *



What bar?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:34 PM~3994857
> *Come by and I'll leave with you guys, lol. all I have to say is I'm taking the day off.
> *





sorry young'in... .you couldn't hang with us older & WISER folks... 

you'd be needin' a nap . . . . . (j/p) 


L.O.L.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:33 PM~3994846
> *MOVE IT TO..."LOCOS".........HAHA ....J/P
> *


send the tow truck!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 03:35 PM~3994866
> *What bar?
> *


THURSDAY NIGHT 25 CENT DRINKS MEMEBER WE WENT 
THROUGH THIS LAST WEEK....OH MY BAD YOU WERENT 
PAYING ATTENTION CAUSE YOU WERE ALL HYPED UP FOR VEGAS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:35 PM~3994864
> *CHICKEN
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: 
GREAT, NOW WE WILL BE CRAWLING WITH CHICKEN PICTURES... 


TROUBS = YOU ARE FORBIDDEN TO TYPE THE NAME OF AN ANIMAL..... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:25 PM~3994776
> *see! you got it...
> BUBBZ AND TROUBS... 'THATS FUCKING FUNNY...
> DONT WORRY S.I.D.S  - I GOTTA NAME FOR YOU TOO...
> ...



I don't wanna be named after sudden infant death sindrome...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:37 PM~3994881
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> GREAT, NOW WE WILL BE CRAWLING WITH CHICKEN PICTURES...
> TROUBS = YOU ARE FORBIDDEN TO TYPE THE NAME OF AN ANIMAL.....
> ...


BUBBZ AND 357 ON HALLOWEEN








[attachmentid=310496]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:40 PM~3994903
> *BUBBZ AND 357 ON HALLOWEEN
> [attachmentid=310496]
> *



OH GOD....HERE WE GO....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 03:40 PM~3994903
> *BUBBZ AND 357 ON HALLOWEEN
> [attachmentid=310496]
> *



Hahahahaha... that's comedy!

But seriously what bar?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:42 PM~3994916
> *Hahahahaha... that's comedy!
> 
> But seriously what bar?
> *



are you seriously bailin tomorrow?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES BUBBZ TONIGHT

[attachmentid=310503]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:43 PM~3994924
> *are you seriously bailin tomorrow?
> *



Maybe.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 02:02 PM~3994611
> *what happens in vegas you know :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:44 PM~3994941
> *HERES BUBBZ TONIGHT
> 
> [attachmentid=310503]
> *


WARNING!....SHE _IS_ STRAPPED.....THAT PICTURE IS RIGHT ON


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"IM A CHICKEN HAWK, HUNTING FOR A CHICKEN!"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES 357 AND BUBBZ TOMORROW IF THEY GO TONIGHT..........
[attachmentid=310511]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Trouble WTF bro...

Honduras.com??? hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:banghead: ......Y...Y....Y...Y....Y


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:51 PM~3994989
> *Trouble WTF bro...
> 
> Honduras.com??? hahahahaha...
> *



THATS WHAT I WAS SAYIN.....HONDURAS?.....Y


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=310514]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:52 PM~3994994
> *THATS WHAT I WAS SAYIN.....HONDURAS?.....Y
> *


THATS NOT WERE I GOT IT FROM ....WHAT THE FUK IS THAT SITE?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 02:40 PM~3994898
> *I don't wanna be named after sudden infant death sindrome...
> *



SORRY SIDDIE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 13 2005, 03:53 PM~3995005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS NOT A CHICKEN BUT I BET HE CAN FUK ALOT OF THEM AT ONCE...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 03:54 PM~3995009
> *THATS NOT WERE I GOT IT FROM ....WHAT THE FUK IS THAT SITE?
> *



O RLY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=310520]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:54 PM~3995009
> *THATS NOT WERE I GOT IT FROM ....WHAT THE FUK IS THAT SITE?
> *


THATS WHAT IT SAID IN THE BOTTOM OF YOUR PIC


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 13 2005, 02:59 PM~3995033
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=310520]
> *


GIDDY-UP!.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:55 PM~3995013
> *THATS NOT A CHICKEN BUT I BET HE CAN FUK ALOT OF THEM AT ONCE...
> *





GEEZ MAN ! ! ! ! ! 
DICKS FUCKING CHICKENS..
DEAD CHICKENS... ADAM TALLER THAN ME IN THAT FIRST PICTURE.. 
YOU GOT SOME IMAGINATION... 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 02:50 PM~3994985
> *HERES 357 AND BUBBZ TOMORROW IF THEY GO TONIGHT..........
> [attachmentid=310511]
> *




THATS F*CKED UP..BUT AT THE SAME TIME I'M SERIOUSL LAUGHING MY ASS OFF


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

YA RLY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 04:01 PM~3995045
> *THATS F*CKED UP..BUT AT THE SAME TIME I'M SERIOUSL LAUGHING MY ASS OFF
> *


HEY I STILL DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT PIC YOU GUYS 
WERE TALKING CRAP ABOUT....SUPPOSABLY LOOKED LIKE ME?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hard @ work... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=310526]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 03:03 PM~3995055
> *HEY I STILL DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT PIC YOU GUYS
> WERE TALKING CRAP ABOUT....SUPPOSABLY LOOKED LIKE ME?
> *




PAGE 367 - THE VIDEO... 
IS THAT YOU AT THE CLUBS OR WHAT..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 13 2005, 03:03 PM~3995055
> *HEY I STILL DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT PIC YOU GUYS
> WERE TALKING CRAP ABOUT....SUPPOSABLY LOOKED LIKE ME?
> *


HUH...WHAT PIC


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:04 PM~3995063
> *PAGE 367 - THE VIDEO...
> IS THAT YOU AT THE CLUBS OR WHAT..
> *


OHHHH THE VIDEO....YEAH....THATS FUKED UP


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 13 2005, 03:03 PM~3995057
> *hard @ work... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=310526]
> *


NOW THATS F-ING FUNNY.....THATS ALL OF US


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:04 PM~3995074
> *OHHHH THE VIDEO....YEAH....THATS FUKED UP
> *




YOU GOTTA HAVE SOME THICK SKIN TO BE UP IN HERE... 
TALKING SHIT ON A CONSTANT...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm gonna be the franzia for hollowenie.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Third Annual 
Casino Arizona Fall Classic Car Show
FREE ADMISSION*


[attachmentid=310541]

10/14/2005 - 10/16/05 
8:00 p.m.
Don't miss the Third Annual Casino Arizona Fall Classic Car Show. See hundreds of the finest classic cars in the Southwest and enjoy a variety of activities and enjoy live musical entertainment, free to the public! More information log on to www.casinoaz.com

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 13 2005, 03:15 PM~3995156
> *Third Annual
> Casino Arizona Fall Classic Car Show
> FREE ADMISSION
> ...


 :thumbsup: gonna have to check that out..


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 Some pics from the super show


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 13 2005, 03:17 PM~3995165
> *:thumbsup: gonna have to check that out..
> *


 :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where's the rest of the pics, I swear that the button on your camera is worn out. You took a butload of pics.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=310573]
[attachmentid=310574]
[attachmentid=310575]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=310579]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 13 2005, 03:31 PM~3995250
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=310579]
> *



NOW THATS FUCKIN DOPE....SUPER STRONG!....GOD DAMN!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 03:13 PM~3995139
> *I'm gonna be the franzia for hollowenie.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good costume, but i hope yer hung, cuz that box looks about 8 inches thick from his chest


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 03:13 PM~3995139
> *I'm gonna be the franzia for hollowenie.
> 
> 
> ...



SAY WHAT???


WHY DOES SHE LOOK 14 YEARS OLD... DAMN SIDDY GOING FOR DEM YOUNG GIRLS..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:39 PM~3995294
> *NOW THATS FUCKIN DOPE....SUPER STRONG!....GOD DAMN!
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:39 PM~3995294
> *NOW THATS FUCKIN DOPE....SUPER STRONG!....GOD DAMN!
> *


That Was Only Half Of Us The Rest Were To Hung Over To Get Up At 8 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

see....thats a valid excuse


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 13 2005, 03:41 PM~3995318
> *That Was Only Half Of Us The Rest Were To Hung Over To Get Up At 8 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 13 2005, 03:17 PM~3995166
> *:0 Some pics from the super show
> *


THX FOR SHARING THE PICS... 
GOOD SHOT !! !!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Phoenix Riderz


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

caught!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 13 2005, 03:47 PM~3995355
> * Phoenix Riderz
> *


that car is bad ass


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 04:40 PM~3995307
> *thats a good costume, but i hope yer hung, cuz that box looks about 8 inches thick from his chest
> *



I have a indian name they call me, "hung like horse" hahahahaha...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Majestics


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 03:49 PM~3995365
> *caught!
> *



wait just a minute.. 
ARE YOU TYPING WITH ONE HAND?????? 
DAMN 357


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao: Here is INSIDIOUS with his lo lo uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DAMN, THOSE PICTURES ARE FEELING HURTERS..
:thumbsup: 
FREE SHOW ON THE STRIP FOR TOURISTS FROM WISCONSIN, HUH?
YOU SHOULDA CHARGED...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 03:55 PM~3995402
> *wait just a minute..
> ARE YOU TYPING WITH ONE HAND??????
> DAMN 357
> *


NO.....EVER HEAR OF A MOUSE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 04:01 PM~3995427
> *NO.....EVER HEAR OF A MOUSE
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NOT THE HONDA......RIGHT? :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DAMN.....HE LOOKS HAPPY AS HELL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 04:02 PM~3995433
> *NOT THE HONDA......RIGHT?     :scrutinize:
> *



no, the vegas pictures dummy


ok, we'll I'm getting ready 2 bounce out! TROUBS - hit up 357 this weekend... let us know whats up! ! ! ! ! 
SIDDY - stay locced out like your shades ! ! ! ! HA HA HA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

READ THE PIC OF SIDI DIPPIE


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 04:09 PM~3995485
> *READ THE PIC OF SIDI DIPPIE
> *



say what????


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 13 2005, 04:09 PM~3995486
> *:cheesy:
> *




yeah, yeah, yeah.... that right there.. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 13 2005, 04:59 PM~3995418
> *:roflmao: Here is INSIDIOUS with his lo lo uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Shit that's right read my sig. I got that, the regal, and the lexus parked in front of the civic.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 04:14 PM~3995520
> *Shit that's right read my sig. I got that, the regal, and the lexus parked in front of the civic.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 04:12 PM~3995503
> *say what????
> *


LOOK AT THE PIC OF SIDI WALKING AWAY FROM THE HONDA....THE CAPTION READS....INSIDIOUS AND HIS LOLO.....AND IM ASKING...NOT THE HONDA...RIGHT......

THIS ISNT THAT DIFFICULT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 04:16 PM~3995530
> *LOOK AT THE PIC OF SIDI WALKING AWAY FROM THE HONDA....THE CAPTION READS....INSIDIOUS AND HIS LOLO.....AND IM ASKING...NOT THE HONDA...RIGHT......
> 
> THIS ISNT THAT DIFFICULT
> *



oh, i get it now... geez, i guess it was that difficult.. 
hey, I'm on FRIDAY TIME - ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TRY AIR-TIME


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602+Oct 13 2005, 03:49 PM~3995365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 13 2005, 05:17 PM~3995536
> *oh, i get it now... geez, i guess it was that difficult..
> hey, I'm on FRIDAY TIME - ! ! ! ! !
> *


Latas you guys. Dang I look wierd in that pic, like i'm doing the rock away or something, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2005, 01:55 PM~3993873
> *Absolutely!!!  Did you?
> *


Of course :biggrin: What happened in Vegas Shall remain in Vegas


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DAMN....AT 4:30 EVERYONE IS OUT....NOW IM SITTING IN HERE ALL BY MY SELF... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DAMN....AT 4:30 EVERYONE IS OUT....NOW IM SITTING IN HERE ALL BY MY SELF... :thumbsdown:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

its 7:45 here in Michigan and dark as shit......so don't feel to bad :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I got 5 minutes, 5 minutes.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 13 2005, 04:47 PM~3995623
> *its 7:45 here in Michigan and dark as shit......so don't feel to bad :biggrin:
> *


but your avitar has an AZ plate?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 05:52 PM~3995643
> *but your avitar has an AZ plate?
> *



Cause the AZ side is the best side... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2005, 04:54 PM~3995657
> *Cause the AZ side is the best side...  :biggrin:
> *



WORD UP ON THAT SHIT HOMIE.....I'VE BEEN LOTS OF PLACES AND I _ALWAYS_ GET HOME SICK


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 04:32 PM~3995613
> *DAMN....AT 4:30 EVERYONE IS OUT....NOW IM SITTING IN HERE ALL BY MY SELF... :thumbsdown:
> *


dont trip im here till 8pm... :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 06:52 PM~3995643
> *but your avitar has an AZ plate?
> *


I'm bi-coastal dawg! I'm in Michigan taking care of some business b4 I move back to North side Phoenix


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 02:16 PM~3994699
> *IS THE SWEARING NECESSARY?
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS CRACKING RAY RAY, I'M STILL HERE WORKING SOME LATE HOURS TOO, GOTTA MAKE THAT SKRILLA, I'M ABOUT TO BUY A 2ND HOUSE TRYING TO GET AHEAD OF THE GAME BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!! HOW WAS VEGAS???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Oct 13 2005, 08:45 PM~3996285
> *WHATS CRACKING RAY RAY, I'M STILL HERE WORKING SOME LATE HOURS TOO, GOTTA MAKE THAT SKRILLA, I'M ABOUT TO BUY A 2ND HOUSE TRYING TO GET AHEAD OF THE GAME BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!! HOW WAS VEGAS???
> *


It was great :uh: ......thanks for replying to my PM :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Oct 13 2005, 06:45 PM~3996285
> *WHATS CRACKING RAY RAY, I'M STILL HERE WORKING SOME LATE HOURS TOO, GOTTA MAKE THAT SKRILLA, I'M ABOUT TO BUY A 2ND HOUSE TRYING TO GET AHEAD OF THE GAME BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!! HOW WAS VEGAS???
> *


waz up dogg...vegas was cool,great show like always...in 2006 will show alot stronger.....good luck on your house...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 13 2005, 07:03 PM~3996382
> *It was great :uh: ......thanks for replying to my PM :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 13 2005, 02:27 PM~3994797
> *actually, bitch ass james (isprayppg) needs to sign HIS name in the streets....the wagon is his car....but i think hes scared to hop in front of a crowd.....shrinkage!
> *


 :nono: :nono: Damn!! Always talkin shit.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 CHiny...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

To everyone that posted pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like AZ got represented well.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Groupe AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Panty Dropper... AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Imperials Phx


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Majestics


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Individuals


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Klique


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: She likes the 3wheel


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: I'll post more later today...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where's everybody at???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up? I'm so pissed off right now!!! Mean people suck!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 12:24 PM~4000096
> *What's up?  I'm so pissed off right now!!!  Mean people suck!!
> *



What happened to you???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2005, 11:29 AM~4000123
> *What happened to you???
> *


Long story....it just sucks! :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 12:04 PM~4000357
> *Long story....it just sucks! :angry:
> *


realx breathe in breathe out.... :happysad:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 14 2005, 12:09 PM~4000393
> *realx breathe in breathe out.... :happysad:
> *


Thanks god it's Friday!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 12:27 PM~4000521
> *Thanks god it's Friday!!!
> *


 :biggrin: ...HEY I TEXT MESSAGE MY BRO...HE IS IN SCHOOL RIGHT NOW BUT I THINK HE WILL SELL IT BCS HE WANTS TO GET A PSP....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 14 2005, 12:31 PM~4000543
> *:biggrin: ...HEY I TEXT MESSAGE MY BRO...HE IS IN SCHOOL RIGHT NOW BUT I THINK HE WILL SELL IT BCS HE WANTS TO GET A PSP....
> *


Thanks Ray! That dude just completely flaked out. My son is really dissappointed. He's been working really hard to get this bike thing together for the bike show next week.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 12:35 PM~4000567
> *Thanks Ray!  That dude just completely flaked out.  My son is really dissappointed.  He's been working really hard to get this bike thing together for the bike show next week.
> *


THERES A BIKE SHOW NEXT WEEK?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 14 2005, 12:36 PM~4000574
> *THERES A BIKE SHOW NEXT WEEK?
> *


The 22nd at Encanto Park.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 01:35 PM~4000567
> *Thanks Ray!  That dude just completely flaked out.  My son is really dissappointed.  He's been working really hard to get this bike thing together for the bike show next week.
> *


HEY! DOES HE STILL WANT TO BE IN WITH "PHOENIX RIDERZ"....LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> HEY! DOES HE STILL WANT TO BE IN WITH "PHOENIX RIDERZ"....LOL
> [/quote
> 
> That was his second choice!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> > HEY! DOES HE STILL WANT TO BE IN WITH "PHOENIX RIDERZ"....LOL
> > [/quote
> >
> > That was his second choice!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 12:48 PM~4000682
> *THATS NOT WHAT YOU SAID.......OH MY BAD I DONT
> WANT TO GET HIM IN TROUBLE.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He thinks you're really funny! Scary!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

oooppps!! bike not for sale anymore...thanks trouble!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 14 2005, 12:54 PM~4000731
> *oooppps!! bike not for sale anymore...thanks trouble!!!
> *


See, now look at what you did!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 01:58 PM~4000764
> *See, now look at what you did!!
> *



He doesn't call himself trouble for humor.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2005, 02:06 PM~4000808
> *He doesn't call himself trouble for humor.
> *


THANK YOU,,,,HAHA.......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 01:53 PM~4000720
> *He thinks you're really funny!  Scary!!!
> *


KINDA OF REMINDED ME OF MY SELF WHEN I WAS TALKING TO HIM.........
HEY WE NEVER BEEN TO VEGAS TOGETHER HAVE WE............ :dunno: ......J/P THATS A FUNNY LITTLE BOY YOU HAVE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 02:12 PM~4000843
> *KINDA OF REMINDED ME OF MY SELF WHEN I WAS TALKING TO HIM.........
> HEY WE NEVER BEEN TO VEGAS TOGETHER RIGHT............ :dunno: ......J/P THATS A FUNNY LITTLE BOY YOU HAVE
> *



Oh dang, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 12:58 PM~4000764
> *See, now look at what you did!!
> *


just playing..he said he would sell it to you... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 01:12 PM~4000843
> *KINDA OF REMINDED ME OF MY SELF WHEN I WAS TALKING TO HIM.........
> HEY WE NEVER BEEN TO VEGAS TOGETHER HAVE WE............ :dunno: ......J/P THATS A FUNNY LITTLE BOY YOU HAVE
> *


LOL.....THANKS! HE REALLY IS A GOOD KID. 

RAY, THANK YOU SO MUCH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"WUTCHA GONNA DO WITH ALL THAT JUNK..ALL THAT JUNK INSIDE THAT TRUNK"

'WUTCHA GONNA DO WITH ALL THAT ASS, INSIDE THEM JEANS"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 02:21 PM~4000906
> *'WUTCHA GONNA DO WITH ALL THAT ASS, INSIDE THEM JEANS"
> *



Hahahahaha... you're comedy!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Scratch It :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 14 2005, 01:24 PM~4000929
> *Scratch It :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 14 2005, 01:24 PM~4000929
> *Scratch It :biggrin:
> *


OH...LOOK WHO WOKE UP!! GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Crackin :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 14 2005, 02:30 PM~4000977
> *Whats Crackin :biggrin:
> *


BESIDES YOUR ASS CHEEKS .....NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 01:38 PM~4001035
> *BESIDES YOUR ASS CHEEKS .....NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=311784]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 01:39 PM~4001041
> *[attachmentid=311784]
> *


LOL!!! That is SO you, Joe!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=311792]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 01:42 PM~4001068
> *LOL!!!  That is SO you, Joe!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea But I Got Plenty Of Wood :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 14 2005, 01:50 PM~4001142
> *Yea But I Got Plenty Of Wood :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS NOT WHAT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=311823]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2005, 02:05 PM~4001269
> *THAT IS NOT WHAT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GET-LO ON THIS.............


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 04:01 PM~4001658
> *GET-LO ON THIS.............
> *



Dang people don't even have to post and still get clowned, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2005, 04:08 PM~4001691
> *Dang people don't even have to post and still get clowned, lol.
> *



LMFAO........U SAW THAT HUH......HAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 14 2005, 04:12 PM~4001715
> *LMFAO........U SAW THAT HUH......HAHA
> *



Yessir, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2005, 03:17 PM~4001730
> *Yessir, lol.
> *


*GROSS!!!!! * :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=311892]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WTF is that ^ hahahahaha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2005, 04:36 PM~4001892
> *WTF is that ^ hahahahaha...
> *



Da Knighstalker is quiet on the internet too...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=311938]
[attachmentid=311939]
[attachmentid=311936]
[attachmentid=311941]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=311943]
[attachmentid=311944]
[attachmentid=311945]
[attachmentid=311946]
[attachmentid=311947]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2005, 03:44 PM~4001958
> *Da Knighstalker is quiet on the internet too...
> *



 :scrutinize: :nono: Tryin to keep a low profile... I'm surprised u guys haven't put another 20pages on the topic today... ? :dunno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 14 2005, 04:04 PM~4002073
> *[attachmentid=311943]
> [attachmentid=311944]
> [attachmentid=311945]
> ...


 WAS THAT JEREMY PLAYING B-BALL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2005, 05:05 PM~4002076
> *  :scrutinize:  :nono: Tryin to keep a low profile... I'm surprised u guys haven't put another 20pages on the topic today... ? :dunno:
> *



I know we're keeping a low profile, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 14 2005, 04:15 PM~4002147
> *WAS THAT JEREMY PLAYING B-BALL
> *


I Was Talking to him on the phone when i read this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 14 2005, 04:21 PM~4002178
> *I Was Talking to him on the phone when i read this :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow everyone is goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4002986 :tears: :banghead:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 14 2005, 06:57 PM~4003062
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4002986 :tears: :banghead:
> *


good luck on that homie;clean car... :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

thx


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS CRACKING AZ!!! WHATTUP JOE, RAY, JEN
HOWS MY BIG M FAMILY???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=312991]Whats up AZ siders!!!

there is a Show in Tucson comming up Oct. 29th!!!!

Lets go!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON IN THE AZ TONIGHT. I HEARD THERE IS A CAR SHOW, BUT DON'T KNOW THE LOCATION. IN TOWN FOR THE WEEK. LOOKN TO SEE IF ITS STILL HAPPENING IN THE 602.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

GOTTA KEEP THE AZ ON TOP .......


T
T
T


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that ARIZONA is represented in the new issue of "Streetlow Magazine #42" There are 2 cars featured from SOCIETY C.C. in Mesa.
If you don't have it, go out and buy it. Show some love from AZ to Streetlow Magazine and let's get more AZ cars on their pages.

Pictures compliments of *Low Life Photography*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Oct 16 2005, 06:16 PM~4012787
> *Just wanted to let everyone know that ARIZONA is represented in the new issue of "Streetlow Magazine #42" There are 2 cars featured from SOCIETY C.C. in Mesa.
> If you don't have it, go out and buy it. Show some love from AZ to Streetlow Magazine and let's get more AZ cars on their pages.
> 
> ...



Where you get your streetlow mag at?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: The state fair was krackin this weekend...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 16 2005, 09:50 PM~4013684
> *Where you get your streetlow mag at?
> *


Almost any Food City, Fry's and Tower Records.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good morning az !! !! !! 


:thumbsup: 
CONGRATS TO JAMES & ADAM ON THE WAGON !
....... REPPIN' CHANDLER & IMPRESSIVE C.C. LAST NITE. :worship: :worship:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 07:52 AM~4014840
> *good morning az !! !! !!
> :thumbsup:
> CONGRATS TO JAMES & ADAM ON THE WAGON !
> ...


oh yeah....next time we come out, it'll be NEW and IMPROVED....tryin to come out stronger each time! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and thanx to ROMAN and TYRONE for their help on the wagon saturday night.... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 14 2005, 12:46 AM~3998227
> *:0
> *



BIG PROPS to the owner of this caddi.....thanx for hoppin this pretty ass show car! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND WHERE IS EVERYONE THIS MORNING?......WORKING?..... :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 14 2005, 06:57 PM~4003062
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4002986 :tears: :banghead:
> *



:nono:
:nono:
:tears: 
SAD TO SEE FOR SALE ----- IT'LL BE A NICE PICK UP FOR SOMEONE!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 09:09 AM~4015144
> *:nono:
> :nono:
> :tears:
> ...


DONT ENCOURAGE HIM


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I KNEW WE SHOULDA CALLED IN :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND WHERE THE HELL WAS SIDI LAST NIGHT......HUH?....EXCUSES BETTER BE GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes real good one. I put a new motor on the pump hit it up and noids went out  . I knew it was coming after what happened to troubles car earlier in the day. Sorry I missed you guys out there.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 09:31 AM~4015251
> *Yes real good one. I put a new motor on the pump hit it up and noids went out   . I knew it was coming after what happened to troubles car earlier in the day. Sorry I missed you guys out there.
> *


:thumbsdown: bummer on the car bro... 

we were looking for you last nite.. 2 say hi :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 10:23 AM~4015212
> *I KNEW WE SHOULDA CALLED IN  :barf:
> *



I was going to, but I just came in an hour late. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 10:33 AM~4015261
> *:thumbsdown: bummer on the car bro...
> 
> we were looking for you last nite.. 2 say hi  :wave:
> *



Don't worry it'll be fixed today :biggrin: .


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 09:52 AM~4015071
> *BIG PROPS to the owner of this caddi.....thanx for hoppin this pretty ass show car! :thumbsup:
> *



You talking about the green one??? If you are that shit is badd ass, that's mike from the I.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 09:54 AM~4015367
> *You talking about the green one??? If you are that shit is badd ass, that's mike from the I.
> *


yup....we hopped the wagon against it last night....shits hella pretty :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sup lil homies,last night @ chavez park was cool...nice to see street cars putting it down like that....impressive,streetlife,switch,my homie mike from the big "I",johnny,it was fun last night...much props :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2005, 10:03 AM~4015428
> *sup lil homies,last night @ chavez park was cool...nice to see street cars putting it down like that....impressive,streetlife,switch,my homie mike from the big "I",johnny,it was fun last night...much props :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro...saw the car, but still havent met you... :thumbsdown:.....maybe next time :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2005, 11:03 AM~4015428
> *sup lil homies,last night @ chavez park was cool...nice to see street cars putting it down like that....impressive,streetlife,switch,my homie mike from the big "I",johnny,it was fun last night...much props :thumbsup:
> *



Well I'm gonna call it a day I'm going home I'll get online as soon as I get there in 2 minutes, hahahaha... I love living 3 blocks away from work and my ass still drives here.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 10:08 AM~4015460
> *Well I'm gonna call it a day I'm going home I'll get online as soon as I get there in 2 minutes, hahahaha... I love living 3 blocks away from work and my ass still drives here.
> *


whadaya mean yer gonna call it a day....you just got there


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

que onda AZ whats crakkin??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:10 AM~4015475
> *whadaya mean yer gonna call it a day....you just got there
> *



I know but I'm leaving now, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 17 2005, 11:14 AM~4015493
> *que onda AZ whats crakkin??
> *



Sup bro???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 10:18 AM~4015515
> *I know but I'm leaving now, lol.
> *




THATS BULLSHIT!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

so im at the studio last night and theres this little 18 gringa and she asking to see what a train feels like.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 17 2005, 10:34 AM~4015633
> *so im at the studio last night and theres this little 18 gringa and she asking to see what a train feels like.......
> *


yer kiddin right?.......AND?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 10:37 AM~4015654
> *yer kiddin right?.......AND?
> *


And He woke Up :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2005, 10:03 AM~4015428
> *sup lil homies,last night @ chavez park was cool...nice to see street cars putting it down like that....impressive,streetlife,switch,my homie mike from the big "I",johnny,it was fun last night...much props :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 11:30 AM~4015611
> *THATS BULLSHIT!
> *




Hi :wave:, I'm at home already. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 09:31 AM~4015251
> *Yes real good one. I put a new motor on the pump hit it up and noids went out   . I knew it was coming after what happened to troubles car earlier in the day. Sorry I missed you guys out there.
> *





so we totally thought that Siddy was there.. and was about 2 seconds from walking right up on some dude and begin immediatly talking shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: i wonder if he saw us pointing at him???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 10:42 AM~4015696
> *Hi :wave:, I'm at home already. :biggrin:
> *



we need a little smile guy with a middle finger up.. 
it would be very appropriate right now :biggrin: 
--- i settle for kicking your ass 
:buttkick:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 10:38 AM~4015663
> *And He woke Up :biggrin:
> *



yeah right cuz this little gringa is askin what it would feel like and that she love carnales that been in the joint so we start dicking her out and shes taking it from the back and giving my carnal some dome when she fucking farts so fuking nasty that it makes my carnal start coughing and gagging. just thought id share wit yall! fukking gringas i swear they crack me up!1


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

stupid... :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 11:44 AM~4015717
> *so we totally thought that Siddy was there.. and was about 2 seconds from walking right up on some dude and begin immediatly talking shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: i wonder if he saw us pointing at him???
> *



Hahahahaha... that's funny. He would have been like WTF???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 17 2005, 10:46 AM~4015736
> *yeah right cuz this little gringa is askin what it would feel like and that she love carnales that been in the joint so we start dicking her out and shes taking it from the back and giving my carnal some dome when she fucking farts so fuking nasty that it makes my carnal start coughing and gagging. just thought id share wit yall! fukking gringas i swear they crack me up!1
> *


 :scrutinize: :around:  :barf:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:48 AM~4015755
> *stupid... :twak:
> *



I see you finally got the car on three.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YES!....we definately need a smiley with a finger....can someone contact a mod or something and get one on here ASAP.....sidi needs a finger.... :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i missed sarah last night!!!!






:roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea my dumb ass wasnt doin it right


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:52 AM~4015792
> *YES!....we definately need a smiley with a finger....can someone contact a mod or something and get one on here ASAP.....sidi needs a finger.... :thumbsup:
> *



Hehehehehehehe...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 10:53 AM~4015793
> *i missed sarah last night!!!!
> :roflmao:
> *



sara is on lock down....her man is growing brocolli in his back yard and cant have the cops come by for any reason....so we think he's got her handcuffed inside....we have seen her in about a week and half


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:54 AM~4015805
> *yea my dumb ass wasnt doin it right
> *



What was the problem???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:55 AM~4015810
> *sara is on lock down....her man is growing brocolli in his back yard and cant have the cops come by for any reason....so we think he's got her handcuffed inside....we have seen her in about a week and half
> *



So who's sarah???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i was locking up the rear then dumping 1 corner instead of dumping the rear and raising one corner.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 10:55 AM~4015812
> *What was the problem???
> *


he's an idiot... :biggrin: ....j/p


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i know


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 17 2005, 10:46 AM~4015736
> *yeah right cuz this little gringa is askin what it would feel like and that she love carnales that been in the joint so we start dicking her out and shes taking it from the back and giving my carnal some dome when she fucking farts so fuking nasty that it makes my carnal start coughing and gagging. just thought id share wit yall! fukking gringas i swear they crack me up!1
> *


 :thumbsdown: 
:barf: :barf: 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

bubbz best friend


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i see you typing ok im sorry


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 10:56 AM~4015821
> *So who's sarah???
> *


our crazy ass 24/7 drunk, mumblin neighbor.

jeremy has met her......

i GUARANTEE that i have the craziest neighbor in the U.S.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:56 AM~4015823
> *i was locking up the rear then dumping 1 corner instead of dumping the rear and raising one corner.
> *


I told you how to do it last time and you said you already tried that, what a rook, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:59 AM~4015849
> *our crazy ass 24/7 drunk, mumblin neighbor.
> 
> jeremy has met her......
> ...



Hahahaha... that's comedy.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 11:02 AM~4015871
> *Hahahaha... that's comedy.
> *


bro....there is NO WAY i can describe it words...YOU HAVE TO MEET HER TO EVEN BEGIN TO UNDERSTAND

there is no "embellishing" or "talking up" or "exagerating".....she nuckin futs


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 12:06 PM~4015900
> *bro....there is NO WAY i can describe it words...YOU HAVE TO MEET HER TO EVEN BEGIN TO UNDERSTAND
> 
> there is no "embellishing" or "talking up" or "exagerating".....she nuckin futs
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 10:53 AM~4015793
> *i missed sarah last night!!!!
> :roflmao:
> *



not only that... but missed the party at our house Saturday nite.. had a few games of bones going.. a little pump rebuild...a little hop in the cul-d-sac... a little street life video watching.. LOTS OF SHIT TALKING.. you know how it goes... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 10:57 AM~4015835
> *bubbz best friend
> *


THATS FUCKED UP.... YOURE THE ONE ALL HUGGED UP ON HER....
SHE'S ALWASY ASKING WHERE OUR TALL HANDSOME FRIEND WITH THE PILLOW TALK IS... :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh i see how it is. i leave the car club & poof no one calls me anymore. SCREW YOU GUYS IM GOING HOME.... :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 10:56 AM~4015821
> *So who's sarah???
> *




DUDE, YOU'LL HAVE TO MEET HER... If JEREMY WILL SHARE ! HAHAHA HA


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 11:12 AM~4015941
> *DUDE, YOU'LL HAVE TO MEET HER... If JEREMY WILL SHARE ! HAHAHA HA
> *


just bring her some rocks for her yard & a rack & your gold


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:11 AM~4015936
> *oh i see how it is. i leave the car club & poof no one calls me anymore. SCREW YOU GUYS IM GOING HOME.... :scrutinize:
> *




HEY, YOUR THE ONE THAT NEVER ANSWERS YOUR PHONE.. WORKS TWO WAYS HOMIE!!! 

P/S YOU DON'T NEED AN INVITE TO OUR HOUSE.. YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW.... YOU CAN ALWAYS COME BY SO WE CAN TELL YOU TO FUCK OFF.. WE MISS THAT :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sry rake


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 12:09 PM~4015920
> *not only that... but missed the party at our house Saturday nite.. had a few games of bones going.. a little pump rebuild...a little hop in the cul-d-sac... a little street life video watching.. LOTS OF SHIT TALKING.. you know how it goes...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I had a nice saturday night too, didn't go to sleep till 5, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:14 AM~4015952
> *just bring her some rocks for her yard & a rack & your gold
> *



OR A BEER OR BEEF OR A FEW PILLS.... 
FOR SURE BRING THE CAM-CORDER THOUGH...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 12:14 PM~4015954
> *HEY, YOUR THE ONE THAT NEVER ANSWERS YOUR PHONE.. WORKS TWO WAYS HOMIE!!!
> 
> P/S YOU DON'T NEED AN INVITE TO OUR HOUSE.. YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW.... YOU CAN ALWAYS COME BY SO WE CAN TELL YOU TO FUCK OFF.. WE MISS THAT  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



LMFAO That's fucked up.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 12:16 PM~4015975
> *OR A BEER OR BEEF OR A FEW PILLS....
> FOR SURE BRING THE CAM-CORDER THOUGH...
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

not vary impressive!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 12:18 PM~4015989
> *not vary impressive!!!
> *



lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

gabe and his little girlfriend "california" were at the house til 5:30


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 11:16 AM~4015974
> *I had a nice saturday night too, didn't go to sleep till 5, lol.
> *


we had people over till about 5:30... then they had a long drive home.. we just went in and went to bed :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI......this bitch (sara) waters her fuckin rocks in the front yard.... :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:18 AM~4015989
> *not vary impressive!!!
> *



oh c'mon... cant you feel the love :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:21 AM~4016010
> *SIDI......this bitch (sara) waters her fuckin rocks in the front yard.... :scrutinize:
> *


and that cardboard box.... and the voltage box.. and herself... (hides her pissed in pants)


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

cali?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:23 AM~4016020
> *cali?
> *



the 'dancer'.. yeah, thats her...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 12:20 PM~4016003
> *gabe and his little girlfriend "california" were at the house til 5:30
> *



"california" huh???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:23 AM~4016020
> *cali?
> *


she said her name was callie, cali, some shit.....to me, she was just another target


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

she was being a little kid....not tellin us what her name was short for.... :dunno:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Calen Anne McGeken. aka cali


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

it took alot to get that out of her


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 12:21 PM~4016010
> *SIDI......this bitch (sara) waters her fuckin rocks in the front yard.... :scrutinize:
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 11:29 AM~4016060
> *it took alot to get that out of her
> *


so, when are you comin back out....another eastside hopper would have been nice.....JERK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 12:25 PM~4016028
> *the 'dancer'.. yeah, thats her...
> *



I used to know a dancer, :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:30 AM~4016076
> *so, when are you comin back out....another eastside hopper would have been nice.....JERK
> *


i'll be back someday.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yeah...i'll see you next year homie!...... :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

anyone know a good artist?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 11:37 AM~4016135
> *anyone know a good artist?
> *


what you looking to do?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 10:06 AM~4015449
> *hey bro...saw the car, but still havent met you... :thumbsdown:.....maybe next time :thumbsup:
> *


next time for sure.... :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:machinegun: :worship: :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 01:01 PM~4016888
> *:machinegun:  :worship:  :dunno:
> *



who we blastin on ??? 
i got your back :guns:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

just bored


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:guns: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

why did my smiley faces stop working? they dont wave or do anything anymore.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

for dee-loc


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 01:07 PM~4016912
> *who we blastin on ???
> i got your back  :guns:
> *


I think you three have got to be the most strapped up "family" I know, damn hoodlums :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 01:20 PM~4017044
> *why did my smiley faces stop working? they dont wave or do anything anymore.
> *



buy 'em dinner first... 



speaking of which... you should stop by the house this week.. we can catch a bite or I'll have Adam grill up something.. let us know...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

cool, i'll call you.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 01:26 PM~4017103
> *for dee-loc
> *


I'll get crackin on it ASAP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 17 2005, 01:30 PM~4017140
> *I think you three have got to be the most strapped up "family" I know, damn hoodlums :biggrin:
> *




hey.... you were plenty strapped on friday nite..... 
:biggrin: acting all innocent... puhleeeze!


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :angel:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 01:26 PM~4017103
> *for dee-loc
> *


need to tone that arm up... 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 17 2005, 01:34 PM~4017184
> *cool, i'll call you.
> *



you better or you'll make me mad.. and you don't want me to be mad do you???


:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ya know yer gettin the elbow from the top rope when you get home right


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 01:56 PM~4017366
> *ya know yer gettin the elbow from the top rope when you get home right
> *




hhhmmmmmmm! i LOVE it from the top rope 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


oh look. siddy woke up!!! how nice of him to join us.. jerk


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 17 2005, 01:48 PM~4017301
> *I'll get crackin on it ASAP
> *


thanx homie....been waiting for a year or so to get more work done. kinda looking for something "cartoon" like, but still with good detail....similar to my dice... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

u want to get tattoos done? I got A Good tattoo guy


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:05 PM~4017461
> *u want to get tattoos done? I got A Good tattoo guy
> *



whats his name and lets see his work.. you got some shit to post?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:05 PM~4017461
> *u want to get tattoos done? I got A Good tattoo guy
> *


 wut up blue? your my boy. :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:05 PM~4017461
> *u want to get tattoos done? I got A Good tattoo guy
> *


Yeah I'd like to get some work done. I have the pic, just looking for a good artist to do it.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yeah...its time for more ink :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WWW.tattoosbybird.com
dont search for it put in address box


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hes my homie and does my tats


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 17 2005, 02:09 PM~4017490
> *wut up blue? your my boy. :wave:
> *


Sup Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 17 2005, 01:30 PM~4017140
> *I think you three have got to be the most strapped up "family" I know, damn hoodlums :biggrin:
> *


wait a sec....didnt you get out the truck with yer shit too? :scrutinize:.....yummy, nothin like the south side @ 2am


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:18 PM~4017555
> *WWW.tattoosbybird.com
> dont search for it put in address box
> *



those eagles look nice.. the MEZA was pretty clean.. nice work.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 02:23 PM~4017607
> *those eagles look nice.. the MEZA was pretty clean.. nice work.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


He's Clean And Very Good Priced


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:26 PM~4017633
> *He's Clean And Very Good Priced
> *


I need to get one done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 02:23 PM~4017605
> *wait a sec....didnt you get out the truck with yer shit too? :scrutinize:.....yummy, nothin like the south side @ 2am
> *


DUH... white boy- southside HELLO!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:26 PM~4017633
> *He's Clean And Very Good Priced
> *



Not that i like to pay out the nose.. but usually clean work has a price, you know... you get what you pay for... if he's resonable .. its worth checking out fo sure!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 17 2005, 02:28 PM~4017652
> *DUH... white boy- southside HELLO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 17 2005, 02:28 PM~4017652
> *DUH... white boy- southside HELLO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....yeah.... i think that burban that kept drivin by had some questions for us :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 02:28 PM~4017657
> *Not that i like to pay out the nose.. but usually clean work has a price, you know... you get what you pay for... if he's resonable .. its worth checking out fo sure!
> *


Ok Compared to shop Rates Hes Cheap Is that Better. And U Got To Set Appointment hes always backed up :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Does Anyone Know About A 63 Impalla Two Door Post Do they Exist or Is It A Biscayne?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:55 PM~4017821
> *Does Anyone Know About A 63 Impalla Two Door Post Do they Exist or Is It A Biscayne?
> *



I THINK ITS A BEL AIR WEY.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 02:31 PM~4017681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....yeah.... i think that burban that kept drivin by had some questions for us    :biggrin:
> *




they had questions... BUT WE HAD ANSWERS 

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone see those rides at the park n sell on main and stapley? there's a bomb, an early 70's cutty and a mark v lincoln!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES FROM LAST NITES HOP???
CAN I JUST ASK HOW WERE THERE 100 PEOPLE THERE, BUT NOBODY TOOK SHOTS TO POST???



BUT YOU SAY THE WORD DONKEY OR CHICKEN AND THE SITE IS FLOODIED WITH PICS...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 02:55 PM~4017821
> *Does Anyone Know About A 63 Impalla Two Door Post Do they Exist or Is It A Biscayne?
> *


real impalas dont have posts... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

what a good place to get suv accesories in phx area?? lights, grills, hid, ect...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 17 2005, 03:04 PM~4017866
> *what a good place to get suv accesories in phx area?? lights, grills, hid, ect...
> *


truthfully...i dislike most accessory shops.....ive worked with streetbeat and got pretty good results but the guy i used to work with isnt there anymore.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 04:02 PM~4017852
> *DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES FROM LAST NITES HOP???
> CAN I JUST ASK HOW WERE THERE 100 PEOPLE THERE, BUT  NOBODY TOOK SHOTS TO POST???
> BUT YOU SAY THE WORD DONKEY OR CHICKEN AND THE SITE IS FLOODIED WITH PICS...
> *


did somebody say donkey??? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2005, 03:03 PM~4017858
> *real impalas dont have posts... :biggrin:
> *


Thats What I Thought But This Guy Insists Its An Impala


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 03:13 PM~4017925
> *did somebody say donkey???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dont do it ace! :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 04:21 PM~4018000
> *dont do it ace! :nono:  :nono:
> *



Check it a chicken performing a donkey punch... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

bird's work looks real good....nice, sharp lines....when deeloc is done drawing my shit and if blue 7 can set it up...lets do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2005, 03:23 PM~4018017
> *Check it a chicken performing a donkey punch...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that.... :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and wheres trouble today?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 03:24 PM~4018025
> *bird's work looks real good....nice, sharp lines....when deeloc is done drawing my shit and if blue 7 can set it up...lets do it!    :thumbsup:
> *


Just Let Me Know When


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 17 2005, 05:26 PM~4018037
> *and wheres trouble today?
> *


somewhere gettin in trouble


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=315896]
[attachmentid=315897]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

this car got stuck last night did 130 in. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=315898]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

house call tonight!
[attachmentid=315899]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

TROUBLE DID GOOD 
[attachmentid=315901]


BUT I COULDNT BE STOPPED!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=315902]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WAY TO GO SIDDY

YOU JUST HAD TO GO THERE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2005, 03:36 PM~4018106
> *TROUBLE DID GOOD
> [attachmentid=315901]
> BUT I COULDNT BE STOPPED!! :biggrin:
> ...



NOW THATS COMEDY :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 03:42 PM~4018171
> *WAY TO GO SIDDY
> 
> YOU JUST HAD TO GO THERE
> *


I HAD TO DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2005, 03:51 PM~4018192
> *I HAD TO DO IT! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 17 2005, 03:43 PM~4018180
> *NOW THATS COMEDY :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


donkey hopping, do you measure from the end of its nose or the bottom of its hoof?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 17 2005, 04:22 PM~4018369
> *donkey hopping, do you measure from the end of its nose or the bottom of its hoof?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PEACE OUT SHORTY...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 17 2005, 03:17 PM~4017969
> *Thats What I Thought But This Guy Insists Its An Impala
> *


hes full of it!! :barf:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 17 2005, 01:30 PM~4017140
> *I think you three have got to be the most strapped up "family" I know, damn hoodlums :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Whats up everyone? It was nice to finally meet some more of you guys at the park on Sunday. Props to that clean ass green Caddy. Even though 357 already said it.... thanks to Roman and Tyrone for your help, much appreciated. REMIONE1...you better bring your ass out of the house next time bro, you got the number.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Sup Fred?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 17 2005, 11:33 PM~4021108
> *Sup Fred?
> *


watching ultimate fighter :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

dont hurt yourself


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

man the guy that just lost just gave up and didn't do shit to the guy who was pummeling him, WEAK.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

When are you starting that shit?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

as soon as I get a real permanent job with a set schedule


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

oh yeah....I forgot you dont work :buttkick: The word for the day is J-O-B. See you later, I'm out.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Play the powerball, got some bank for Wednesday


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey I work, just not on a set schedule or consistantly :biggrin: :biggrin: 

later


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 18 2005, 06:58 AM~4021758
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP PEEPZ........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING ! ! !


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

whats up AZ-SIDERZ every enjoying da rain........... :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHATZZ CRACKIN IN DA 6-0-DUECE!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 18 2005, 09:36 AM~4022405
> *whats up AZ-SIDERZ every enjoying da rain........... :biggrin:
> *


FOR LIKE THE FIRST 5 SECONDS..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 18 2005, 10:36 AM~4022405
> *whats up AZ-SIDERZ every enjoying da rain........... :biggrin:
> *


HEY! They let you back on........HA-HA


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 09:43 AM~4022460
> *HEY! They let you back on........HA-HA
> *


IM BACK.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 10:42 AM~4022448
> *FOR LIKE THE FIRST 5 SECONDS..
> *


thats all it rained was 5-seconds


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 10:05 AM~4022592
> *thats all it rained was 5-seconds
> *


so yer a comedian today... ???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 11:15 AM~4022654
> *so yer a comedian today... ???
> *


everyday................ecspecially since i have to make up 
for yesterday


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 10:18 AM~4022669
> *everyday................ecspecially since i have to make up
> for yesterday
> *


yeah, we missed ya yesterday  
not as much shit talking and obscene pic...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 10:18 AM~4022669
> *everyday................ecspecially since i have to make up
> for yesterday
> *


can you find the fake turkey??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 10:37 AM~4022779
> *can  you find the fake turkey??
> *


oh shit you found it :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 11:43 AM~4023277
> *oh shit you found it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

just came from the house, raining good. 1st job was behind oasis waterbeds....drove thru neighbor hood...3hrs....went back by house....rapped with andy....burned... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 11:51 AM~4023336
> *just came from the house, raining good.  1st job was behind oasis waterbeds....drove thru neighbor hood...3hrs....went back by house....rapped with andy....burned... :biggrin:
> *




SO YER JUST GETTIN' TO WORK??? WHO YOU THINK U R, INSIDIUOS? :biggrin: 

I BET THE GIRLS WERE HAPPY TO SEE YOU....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

little mini-tails buzzin like crazy.....lookin like :angel :angel: 's


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fred....did you find the turkey?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 12:14 PM~4023521
> *fred....did you find the turkey?
> *





he WAS the turkey 

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 10:37 AM~4022779
> *can  you find the fake turkey??
> *


I Dont Get It :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 18 2005, 12:22 PM~4023580
> *I Dont Get It :biggrin:
> *




go back a page & take a good look... can you find it?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 12:22 PM~4023581
> *go back a page & take a good look... can you find it?
> *


I Was Kidding That What The Big Grin Was 4 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 18 2005, 12:25 PM~4023604
> *I Was Kidding That What The Big Grin Was 4 :biggrin:
> *



i thought you just wanted to keep staring at it... 
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whos little puppy is that


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 12:14 PM~4023521
> *fred....did you find the turkey?
> *


thats wrong


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 18 2005, 12:26 PM~4023615
> *Whos little puppy is that
> *



thats my baby --- got 2... sisters from the same litter.. 
thats Millenium there (Millie for short) I don't have a pic to post of Lola


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 18 2005, 12:26 PM~4023623
> *thats wrong
> *



you JUST got it??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 12:28 PM~4023638
> *you JUST got it???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no I got it ,its just wrong


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 12:25 PM~4023612
> *i thought you just wanted to keep staring at it...
> :biggrin:
> *


I Was Turned On A Little :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

dont accidently thru that dude in the oven..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 18 2005, 01:38 PM~4023694
> *I Was Turned On A Little  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO STUFF THAT TURKEY,

OR BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF IT 

BETTER YET YOU WANT TO SPREAD YOUR BUTTER ALL OVER IT

LETS SEE YOU EAT THAT STUFFING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 01:42 PM~4023716
> *dont accidently thru that dude in the oven..
> *


IS THAT BUTTER BALLS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 12:49 PM~4023773
> *YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO STUFF THAT TURKEY,
> 
> OR BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF IT
> ...



:barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NEW ANIMAL TROUBLE.....WHERE ARE THE REST OF THE TURKEY PICS AT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

once the juices come spilling out, be sure to use your baster to suck them back up and re-juice the outside... use bare hands to rub and lubricate...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 12:49 PM~4023773
> *YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO STUFF THAT TURKEY,
> 
> OR BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF IT
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:wave:, :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 18 2005, 12:57 PM~4023811
> *once the juices come spilling out, be sure to use your baster to suck them back up and re-juice the outside... use bare hands to rub and lubricate...
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 01:13 PM~4023906
> *:barf:
> *


HEY GUYS

As of July 2005 in Arizona its now illegal to use a cell phone while driving unless you have a "hands free" adapter. I went to Circuit City and they wanted $50 for a headset..

I was able to come up with an alternative, working through Office Depot.
These kits are compatible with any mobile phone and one size fits all.
I paid $0.08 each because I bought in quantity. I tried them out on 
Erickson, Motorola, Nokia and Verizon phones and they worked perfectly.
Take a look .....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THAT WAS STUPID........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 02:02 PM~4024228
> *THAT WAS STUPID........
> *


your stupid


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 18 2005, 02:02 PM~4024228
> *THAT WAS STUPID........
> *


THATS FUNNY SHIT.....YER STUPID..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 18 2005, 02:07 PM~4024264
> *THATS FUNNY SHIT.....YER STUPID..... :biggrin:
> *



he knows i'm playing.... :tongue: 
he just thinks its stupid cuz he fell for it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=317260]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up Trouble?!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=317265]
[attachmentid=317267]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HMMMMM


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 18 2005, 04:54 PM~4025216
> *Whats up Trouble?!
> *


CHILLIN.......:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 
watch out trouble i'm looking for you!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=317349]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

so who's all going 2 the compton show this weekend i know we will be there reppin 4 az with 2 cuttys...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 18 2005, 06:47 PM~4026555
> *so who's all going 2 the compton show this weekend i know we will be there reppin 4 az with 2 cuttys...
> *


i heard alot of fools are planning to go out there but for the hop...and take some hoppers...


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

that would be tight if all the hoppers from az went to compton i think we can hang with cali for sure now we got some hot cars out here now


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 19 2005, 07:33 AM~4029367
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP $$$


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey trouble....did they ever give you yer chair back!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE trouble



YEAH MY BOSS TOOK MY CHAIR AND SAID GO OUTSIDE AND DO SOMETHING




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

357-----> POST THAT BIKE SHOW INFO.. IF YOU GOT THE DETAILS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

jo jo is going to give me a flyer....i'll take a pic of it and post that


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 09:08 AM~4029844
> *jo jo is going to give me a flyer....i'll take a pic of it and post that
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_"dis Kush"_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Joe???? So, I learned how to work that saw thing and didnt even cut off or break anything! Just wait til you see what I did this time!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:17 AM~4029910
> *What's up Joe????  So, I learned how to work that saw thing and didnt even cut off or break anything!  Just wait til you see what I did this time!
> :thumbsup:
> *



SOUNDS DANGEROUS :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 09:22 AM~4029579
> *hey trouble....did they ever give you yer chair back!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH BUT THEY BROKE THE WHEELS OFF CAUSE I WAS ROLLIN EVERYWHERE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 09:26 AM~4029976
> *YEAH BUT THEY BROKE THE WHEELS OFF CAUSE I WAS ROLLIN EVERYWHERE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....i could just see you rollin around the office fukin off


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:17 AM~4029910
> *What's up Joe????  So, I learned how to work that saw thing and didnt even cut off or break anything!  Just wait til you see what I did this time!
> :thumbsup:
> *


cool let me know when the show is so i can check it out


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=318516]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:17 AM~4029910
> *What's up Joe????  So, I learned how to work that saw thing and didnt even cut off or break anything!  Just wait til you see what I did this time!
> :thumbsup:
> *


was it a chop saw to cut metal with?.....definately DANGEROUS!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 09:42 AM~4030093
> *was it a chop saw to cut metal with?.....definately DANGEROUS!
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 09:35 AM~4030027
> *cool let me know when the show is so i can check it out
> *


It's this Saturday at Encanto Park. I was tryin to get the display done to surprise him when he came home from school. Let me tell ya....my son was so excited!!

No, it was a power saw to cut wood with.....definitely dangerous!! I'm usually not allowed to mess with the power tools, especially at the shop! :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i think that would be in your best intrests


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:51 AM~4030138
> *It's this Saturday at Encanto Park.  I was tryin to get the display done to surprise him when he came home from school.  Let me tell ya....my son was so excited!!
> 
> No, it was a power saw to cut wood with.....definitely dangerous!!  I'm usually not allowed to mess with the power tools, especially at the shop!  :nono:
> *



speaking of that encanto show.. wheres that flyer at??? registration???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

so whats going on this weekend? I don't have to work so what we doing?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

do you have a bike to registar?.... :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 09:54 AM~4030163
> *speaking of that encanto show.. wheres that flyer at??? registration???
> *


The 15th was the last day of registration from what we were told......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 09:54 AM~4030166
> *so whats going on this weekend? I don't have to work so what we doing?
> *


duckin your calls..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: ......j/p


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:51 AM~4030138
> *No, it was a power saw to cut wood with.....definitely dangerous!!  I'm usually not allowed to mess with the power tools, especially at the shop!  :nono:
> *


PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT... :thumbsup: 
guys have no faith in girls... :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 09:56 AM~4030183
> *duckin your calls..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: ......j/p
> *


I SEE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 09:55 AM~4030171
> *do you have a bike to registar?.... :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


Who you talkin to??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 09:55 AM~4030171
> *do you have a bike to registar?.... :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *



no, but Angelica and Tyrone do...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 09:57 AM~4030189
> *guys have no faith in girls...  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


There's normally good reason for that :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 09:57 AM~4030194
> *I SEE
> *


the real question is are ya gonna wash yer car


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:00 AM~4030223
> *the real question is are ya gonna wash yer car
> *


it rained yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 09:54 AM~4030166
> *so whats going on this weekend? I don't have to work so what we doing?
> *


what are _WE _doing??? 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

who said _WE_??

j/p FRED - you know we love our TRIPLE AAA man!! !! !!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 09:59 AM~4030213
> *There's normally good reason for that :biggrin:
> *


That was NOT very nice!!!! :angry: Maybe it's the ones you're just used to being around!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:57 AM~4030197
> *Who you talkin to??
> *


bubbz.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:00 AM~4030234
> *bubbz.....
> *


just checkin...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 09:56 AM~4030182
> *The 15th was the last day of registration from what we were told......
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
bummer...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

<-----------------ME :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:00 AM~4030233
> *That was NOT very nice!!!! :angry: Maybe it's the ones you're just used to being around!
> *




HEY WAIT... THAT WOULD BE ME!!! 
WATCH WHAT YOU SAY 357 ! ! ! :nono: :nono:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I think she was talking to me


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 10:00 AM~4030230
> *it rained yesterday :biggrin:
> *


I SEE......did you at least wipe yer rims down while they're wet... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 10:05 AM~4030294
> *I think she was talking to me
> *


thats correct


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 10:05 AM~4030294
> *I think she was talking to me
> *



OH, 
WELL - YOUR NEVER AROUND A GIRL... SO THATS JUST ABSURD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 10:09 AM~4030322
> *OH,
> WELL - YOUR NEVER AROUND A GIRL... SO THATS JUST ABSURD...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now THAT was not nice


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 10:12 AM~4030348
> *now THAT was not nice
> *



OK, OK... I TAKE THAT BACK.. 


YOUR MOM COUNTS... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

DAMN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:tongue:  :tongue:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 10:54 AM~4030166
> *so whats going on this weekend? I don't have to work so what we doing?
> *


IM DOING 3 HOUSE CALLS ON SATURDAY 
SINCE I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT ON SUNDAY :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

did angelica or tyrone already registar?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:15 AM~4030372
> *did angelica or tyrone already registar?
> *



I dont think they knew about it...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

who you calling on?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:14 AM~4030371
> *IM DOING 3 HOUSE CALLS ON SATURDAY
> SINCE I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT ON SUNDAY :0
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:14 AM~4030371
> *IM DOING 3 HOUSE CALLS ON SATURDAY
> SINCE I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT ON SUNDAY :0
> *


hahahahaha.....get tony's cutlass from sunday from streetlife


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 11:17 AM~4030383
> *who you calling on?
> *


1-ON THE EAST SIDE.........2-ON THE WEST SIDE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:18 AM~4030401
> *1-ON THE EAST SIDE.........2-ON THE WEST SIDE
> *


east?????? 
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

who on the east?.....wagon is getting revamped!!!!!.....wont be ready for a couple of weeks


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 11:19 AM~4030412
> *east??????
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


JU-NO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:20 AM~4030421
> *JU-NO
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 11:20 AM~4030420
> *who on the east?.....wagon is getting revamped!!!!!.....wont be ready for a couple of weeks
> *


IM ON A MISSION ILL FIND IT BEFORE.....HA-HA-HA


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:18 AM~4030398
> *hahahahaha.....get tony's cutlass from sunday from streetlife
> *


Yeah....that would be a good one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:24 AM~4030463
> *Yeah....that would be a good one!! :thumbsup:
> *


you werent there on sunday...right?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:23 AM~4030442
> *IM ON A MISSION ILL FIND IT BEFORE.....HA-HA-HA
> *


maybe we can help you track the mystery car down


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 11:26 AM~4030472
> *you werent there on sunday...right?
> *


ACTUALLY SHE WAS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:26 AM~4030472
> *you werent there on sunday...right?
> *


Oh yes I was!! You guys werent that cry baby guy with the white Lincoln were you??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:28 AM~4030483
> *Oh yes I was!!  You guys werent that cry baby guy with the white Lincoln were you??
> *



HELL NAH!!!!
:biggrin: 
WHY DIDNT' YOU COME SAY WASSSUPP :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:28 AM~4030483
> *Oh yes I was!!  You guys werent that cry baby guy with the white Lincoln were you??
> *


FUCK NO

we're the non-offensive ones with the black wagon..... :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 11:28 AM~4030483
> *Oh yes I was!!  You guys werent that cry baby guy with the white Lincoln were you??
> *


HA-HA....... NO THATS NOT THEM THEY HAD THE WAGON


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:29 AM~4030491
> *NOT AS OFFENSIVE*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 10:29 AM~4030490
> *HELL NAH!!!!
> :biggrin:
> WHY DIDNT' YOU COME SAY WASSSUPP :wave:
> *


I must've missed the role call....LOL....maybe TROUBLE should have introduced us! :cheesy:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:32 AM~4030508
> *I must've missed the role call....LOL....maybe TROUBLE should have introduced us!  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH TROUBLE......WHATCHA GOOD FOR.....GEEZ :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:29 AM~4030491
> *FUCK NO
> 
> we're the non-offensive ones with the black wagon..... :thumbsup:
> *


I'm totally bringing that guy a box of Kleenex for next time. What a crybaby!! He got pissed took his toys and went home! :tears: :tears: :tears: :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:32 AM~4030508
> *I must've missed the role call....LOL....maybe TROUBLE should have introduced us!  :cheesy:
> *




ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO PUT A FACE WITH A NAME .....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 11:33 AM~4030515
> *YEAH TROUBLE......WHATCHA GOOD FOR.....GEEZ :biggrin:
> *


YOU JUST SAID IT.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:35 AM~4030536
> *YOU JUST SAID IT.......
> *


good for eatin fire-retardent and burnin yer hand. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 10:35 AM~4030533
> *ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO PUT A FACE WITH A NAME .....
> *


That's true. Next time. We're you holding the steering wheel while someone else was hittin the switch??? I heard some older guys talkin shit about a female (but they totally used the b word)...that's the only reason I ask. But I'll tell ya one thing...I sure didnt see them old bastards doing anything but standing there. 

I HATE THAT CRAP!!! :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 11:38 AM~4030548
> *good for eatin fire-retardent and burnin yer hand. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALRIGHT NOW YOUR HITTIN TO CLOSE TO HOME....LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:39 AM~4030556
> *That's true.  Next time.  We're you holding the steering wheel while someone else was hittin the switch???  I heard some older guys talkin shit about a female (but they totally used the b word)...that's the only reason I ask.  But I'll tell ya one thing...I sure didnt see them old bastards doing anything but standing there.
> 
> I HATE THAT CRAP!!! :angry:
> *



actually no, i wasnt.. that was my home-girl Angelica... unless they think Tyrone looks like a female... :biggrin: cuz they both held the wheel... 

dudes probably hating cuz he couldn't get any play...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:39 AM~4030559
> *ALRIGHT NOW YOUR HITTIN TO CLOSE TO HOME....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 10:42 AM~4030575
> *actually no, i wasnt.. that was my home-girl Angelica... unless they think Tyrone looks like a female... :biggrin:  cuz they both held the wheel...
> 
> dudes probably hating cuz he couldn't get any play...
> *


I'm sure you're right! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

whats crackin homies... :biggrin: just got in..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I HAVE ONE QUESTION...............................................................
..........................................WHERE THE HELL IS "SIDS"???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:14 AM~4030371
> *IM DOING 3 HOUSE CALLS ON SATURDAY
> SINCE I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT ON SUNDAY :0
> *


sh*t i'm ready.. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=318641]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 10:50 AM~4030635
> *sh*t i'm ready.. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=318641]
> *


Wassup Ray??? Dang....I guess you are ready!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 11:50 AM~4030635
> *sh*t i'm ready.. :biggrin:
> *


FU*K THAT YOUR USING WEIGHT.....HA-HA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:45 AM~4030601
> *I'm sure you're right!  :biggrin:
> *



its fucked up though cuz we try to come out and just show love... were not there to hate on anyone... maybe see a good hop, meet some cool people, check out the rides... and just chill... too old to be 'talking shit' and not being cool with people.. thats not what were about...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: waz up jen your son ready for the bike show....how is the bike coming along,im glad he liked it..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:49 AM~4030628
> *I HAVE ONE QUESTION...............................................................
> ..........................................WHERE THE HELL IS "SIDS"???
> *




GOOD QUESTION !! !! !!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 11:52 AM~4030646
> *its fucked up though cuz we try to come out and just show love...  were not there to hate on anyone... maybe see a good hop, meet some cool people, check out the rides... and just chill... too old to be 'talking shit' and not being cool with people.. thats not what were about...
> *


YOUR BAD....CAUSE IM THERE TO TALK SHIT......LOL 
BUT DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:51 AM~4030641
> *FU*K THAT YOUR USING WEIGHT.....HA-HA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU TOO!!
[attachmentid=318643]
:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i guess dudes really hate when a girl gets up and hops a car


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:54 AM~4030673
> *YOUR BAD....CAUSE IM THERE TO TALK SHIT......LOL
> BUT DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 10:56 AM~4030687
> *i guess dudes really hate when a girl gets up and hops a car
> *


WHY WOULD THEY HATE?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:54 AM~4030673
> *YOUR BAD....CAUSE IM THERE TO TALK SHIT......LOL
> BUT DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *



*YOU ARE THE KING OF SHIT TALKING... * :thumbsup: 



I DONT TAKE SHIT PERSONAL...
I'LL ONLY TALK SHIT TO A PERSON I LIKE... ONE I KNOW CAN HANDLE IT....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 19 2005, 11:56 AM~4030687
> *i guess dudes really hate when a girl gets up and hops a car
> *


I LIKE IT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 11:58 AM~4030702
> *YOU ARE THE KING OF SHIT TALKING...   :thumbsup:
> I DONT TAKE SHIT PERSONAL...
> I'LL ONLY TALK SHIT TO A PERSON I LIKE... ONE I KNOW CAN HANDLE IT....
> *


I WILL TAKE THAT AS A COMPLIMENT.....THANK YOU


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 10:52 AM~4030646
> *its fucked up though cuz we try to come out and just show love...  were not there to hate on anyone... maybe see a good hop, meet some cool people, check out the rides... and just chill... too old to be 'talking shit' and not being cool with people.. thats not what were about...
> *


I'm used to it....I've been helping my brother for 10 years so I'm used to the shit talking from people. Here's the difference...some females get into cars for the dudes cuz they think they have money (gold diggers).....some females get into it to support thier family or thier man etc or because they enjoy it too. You know what i mean??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 10:57 AM~4030698
> *WHY WOULD THEY HATE?
> *





WHY WOULDN'T THEY.....??? 
I'm not saying all guys are like that.... but like JEN said... some of those guys talking shit are the same guys standing around not doing shit... so, then they see a girl doing something they are too lazy, stupid or cheap to do themselves.. THATS WHEN THEY HATE! 

i'm not talking about the guys that come to watch and enjoy---i'm talking about the ones that don't have shit and JUST HATE CUZ THATS ALL THE KNOW HOW TO DO!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 10:57 AM~4030698
> *WHY WOULD THEY HATE?
> *


what jen was sayin earlier....something about how she heard some dudes in the crowd talkin shit bout that "b..ch holdin the steering wheel" while we were hoppin the wagon.....

nothin hotter than a girl who lowrides too


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 10:52 AM~4030650
> *:roflmao: waz up jen your son ready for the bike show....how is the bike coming along,im glad he liked it..
> *


His bike is done! I made his display thing yesterday. It looks great!! We'll be at the shop Friday, come by after work.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AZ :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 10:58 AM~4030704
> *I DONT......... I TRIED TO GET MY WIFE OUT THERE BUT SHE WOULDNT GO
> SO I HAD TO FIND ME SOMEONE ELSE TO TAKE, JUST DONT TELL MY WIFE
> *



:0 .....maybe you shouldnt be posting stuff like that..... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:09 AM~4030794
> *AZ  :wave:
> *


Hey Nickles!!!! :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LUNCH CALL.....OLD CHICAGO.....PRIEST/BROADWAY.....12:36......

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:11 AM~4030812
> *Hey Nickles!!!! :wave:
> *


hi momma :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 11:02 AM~4030747
> *WHY WOULDN'T THEY.....???
> I'm not saying all guys are like that....  but like JEN said... some of those guys talking shit are the same guys standing around not doing shit... so, then they see a girl doing something they are too lazy, stupid or cheap to do themselves.. THATS WHEN THEY HATE!
> 
> ...


Honestly, It's not just dudes that hate. Females hate too. I know someone (I'm not saying names) that really hates because my brother wants me around, invites me to go out of town with him and his club etc. BUT....when it comes down to it, it's about trust and dependability.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:18 AM~4030882
> *Honestly, It's not just dudes that hate.  Females hate too.  I know someone (I'm not saying names) that really hates because my brother wants me around, invites me to go out of town with him and his club etc.  BUT....when it comes down to it, it's about trust and dependability.
> *


keep doin your thing momma you hella fun and help alot, let em hate see you and todd in san diego...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:23 AM~4030931
> *keep doin your thing momma you hella fun and help alot, let em hate see you and todd in san diego...
> *


Thanks Nick! I saw your video in Vegas! Looked pretty good....keep up the great work!! We'll be there!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:28 AM~4030983
> *Thanks Nick!  I saw your video in Vegas!  Looked pretty good....keep up the great work!!  We'll be there!
> *


thanks were in vegas did you see it?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:33 AM~4031029
> *thanks were in vegas did you see it?
> *


We stopped in at Insane Motorsports. We ran into to Big Tony over there. OH MY GOD......remember that loudmouth with the redhair that was talkin all that shit at the San Remo when we were all at breakfast.....we saw...oops....we heard him and went the other way! Shit was funny!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 11:18 AM~4030882
> *Honestly, It's not just dudes that hate.  Females hate too.  I know someone (I'm not saying names) that really hates because my brother wants me around, invites me to go out of town with him and his club etc.  BUT....when it comes down to it, it's about trust and dependability.
> *


totally not going there about the girls... :biggrin: too much drama!!! :banghead: :dunno: 
i just wanted to put my $.02 in about the guy talking sh*t about my homie! 

that sucks about your situation....that would just make me wanna show out more, you know... like "here i am !!! cant stop me" 
YOU GO GIRL... REPRESENT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 10:38 AM~4031074
> *We stopped in at Insane Motorsports.  We ran into to Big Tony over there.  OH MY GOD......remember that loudmouth with the redhair that was talkin all that shit at the San Remo when we were all at breakfast.....we saw...oops....we heard him and went the other way!  Shit was funny!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
big red he spooners brother lol, member he said he aint chippin he hit 30inches gas hopping lol lol lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:42 AM~4031114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> big red he spooners brother lol, member he said he aint chippin he hit 30inches gas hopping lol lol lol
> *


Damn that was some funny shit!


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

this is to jen im that crybaby with the lincoln what car do u have pull up or shut up and to that street life cutty that chips homie its how high ur tire is not ur front end be ready 4 a house call homie


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 11:44 AM~4031138
> *this is to jen im that crybaby with the lincoln what car do u have pull up or shut up and to that street life cutty that chips homie its how high ur tire is not ur front end be ready 4 a house call homie
> *


I'll make sure I bring you some Kleenex.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:45 PM~4031147
> *I'll make sure I bring you some Kleenex.
> *


 :0 :wave: sup gurl?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 11:45 AM~4031147
> *I'll make sure I bring you some Kleenex.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 11:48 AM~4031177
> *:0  :wave: sup gurl?
> *


What's up Nim?? When you coming to AZ??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:49 PM~4031189
> *What's up Nim??  When you coming to AZ??
> *


 :dunno: I should put it in my schedual for next year


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 11:50 AM~4031198
> *:dunno: I should put it in my schedual for next year
> *


Absolutely!! I'll even practice blackjack!!


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

u must not no when someone crys or when there drunk they were talking shit just as much... we were just stating that the cutty is a piece of shit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:51 PM~4031207
> *Absolutely!!  I'll even practice blackjack!!
> *


 :biggrin:  talk to you later hun.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2005, 11:52 AM~4031216
> *:biggrin:   talk to you later hun.
> *


cool!!! Take care!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 11:02 AM~4030747
> *WHY WOULDN'T THEY.....???
> I'm not saying all guys are like that....  but like JEN said... some of those guys talking shit are the same guys standing around not doing shit... so, then they see a girl doing something they are too lazy, stupid or cheap to do themselves.. THATS WHEN THEY HATE!
> 
> ...


YEAH THERE IS ALOT OF THOSE...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn I Missed The Fight


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 11:51 AM~4031209
> *u must not no when someone crys or when there drunk they were talking shit just as much... we were just stating that the cutty is a piece of shit
> *


At least Tony's cutlass has headlights......how bout you pull up to the Street Life lincoln. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by p dogg+Oct 19 2005, 10:44 AM~4031138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



street stars dvd has a pheonix team now we been filming for a few weeks and well be out in the streets showing love to az :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 11:44 AM~4031138
> *this is to jen im that crybaby with the lincoln what car do u have pull up or shut up and to that street life cutty that chips homie its how high ur tire is not ur front end be ready 4 a house call homie
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE SHE WAS JUST SAYING THAT BECAUSE YOU WHERE CRYING WHEN THE CUTLASS BROKE YOU OFF...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

And For the Record If a Car Is Todd's Then Its Jens And If you Call her out you calling her brother out


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

dont be talking 4 ur bro he can tell me himself i dont need to hear it from a cheerleader the lincoln has lights and that what we will hop against that cutty


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 12:03 PM~4031327
> *
> DONT TRIP HOMIE SHE WAS JUST SAYING THAT BECAUSE YOU WHERE CRYING WHEN THE CUTLASS BROKE YOU OFF...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 12:04 PM~4031334
> *And For the Record If a Car Is Todd's Then Its Jens And If you Call her out you calling her brother out
> *


Believe me, Todd's blood, sweat and $$ goes into his cars. I'm just office manager!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 12:06 PM~4031348
> *Believe me, Todd's blood, sweat and $$ goes into his cars.  I'm just office manager!!
> *


you know what i mean and i was talking to mister i got broke off :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 12:04 PM~4031337
> *dont be talking 4 ur bro he can tell me himself i dont need to hear it from a cheerleader the lincoln has lights and that what we will hop against that cutty
> *


I'll make sure I put you in his calendar!


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

if anybody has something to say let your cars do the talking i hate cheerleaders


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:03 PM~4031323
> *street stars dvd has a pheonix team now we been filming for a few weeks and well be out in the streets showing love to az :biggrin:
> *


How much Todd selling the Street Stars DVD for Jen?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 12:08 PM~4031374
> *if anybody has something to say let your cars do the talking i hate cheerleaders
> *


You gotta win before you have em!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: let see some hopping


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

that cool im going 2 compton with todd this weekend i will talk 2 him then


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 12:09 PM~4031380
> *How much Todd selling the Street Stars DVD for Jen?
> *


He's working that out with Nick right now!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: DeeLoc, Blue7, JEN IN PHX, YOUNG ROGUE, trouble, big ray, blazed out, LostSoul, SouthCentralTrueBlue



What's up everybody? :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 12:10 PM~4031400
> *He's working that out with Nick right now!
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy: thanks


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i hate shit talkers...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 11:09 AM~4031380
> *How much Todd selling the Street Stars DVD for Jen?
> *


hit up johhny with the rivi they 20 bucks, thanks


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up D


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ROGUE--- oh my god.. just saw you on... need adams arms back... hit him up


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

i got nothing against todd so dont talk shit


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

just hop,let the car talk


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 11:10 AM~4031400
> *He's working that out with Nick right now!
> *


yes todd will have them asap, and johhny is now STREET STARS DVD PHEONIX so he will be out and filming from now on.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:12 PM~4031424
> *hit up johhny with the rivi they 20 bucks, thanks
> *


He's MIA, aint been on here for a while and he told me he was moving. Dam I gotta get out to some events again...fuckin gas prices :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 12:10 PM~4031399
> *that cool im going 2 compton with todd this weekend i will talk 2 him then
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 12:13 PM~4031427
> *what up D
> *


what's up fred!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 12:13 PM~4031432
> *i got nothing against todd so dont talk shit
> *


Check it out....I'm not talking shit and I'm on the phone with Todd right now. Bottom line....it sure made the last few hours fly by for me!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 11:15 AM~4031449
> *He's MIA, aint been on here for a while and he told me he was moving. Dam I gotta get out to some events again...fuckin gas prices :angry:
> *


ya hes real busy but hell be out in the streets he loves this lowriding and im proud to have him on the team its a BIG step for street stars...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 12:13 PM~4031432
> *i got nothing against todd so dont talk shit
> *


WE KNOW DONT TRIP DOGG... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:14 PM~4031446
> *yes todd will have them asap, and johhny is now STREET STARS DVD PHEONIX so he will be out and filming from now on.....
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 12:15 PM~4031449
> *He's MIA, aint been on here for a while and he told me he was moving. Dam I gotta get out to some events again...fuckin gas prices :angry:
> *




johnny just finished moving last weekend.. had family in town for wedding or something.. doesn't have a phone line where his new house is... QWEST aint up and running around there... 
but he was at the hop sunday at Chavez...... he was the one yelling 'hop that shit' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 12:18 PM~4031484
> *johnny just finished moving last weekend.. had family in town for wedding or something.. doesn't have a phone line where his new house is... QWEST aint up and running around there...
> but he was at the hop sunday at Chavez...... he was the one yelling 'hop that shit'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin QWEST :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 12:16 PM~4031461
> *Check it out....I'm not talking shit and I'm on the phone with Todd right now.  Bottom line....it sure made the last few hours fly by for me!
> *




no girl you aint talking shit... your just calling it as is you see it.. theres a difference.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 19 2005, 12:14 PM~4031445
> *just hop,let the car talk
> *


Raise your hand before you start.....you've been yappin about a blazed out cutlass for months.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 19 2005, 01:14 PM~4031445
> *just hop,let the car talk
> *


YOUR NEXT....HA-HA


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

hopefully all the hoppers work in compton so team az can hurt them


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:14 PM~4031446
> *yes todd will have them asap, and johhny is now STREET STARS DVD PHEONIX so he will be out and filming from now on.....
> *


I JUST GOT MINE FROM JOHNNY THIS PAST SUNDAY @ THE PARK..."I LIKES" :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

but my cuttdog is clean,i don't trailer my cars,they drive and hop,you will see,you raise your hand,


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

that green impala from the i was killin the back bumper up to 20 times in the street stars video thats a hot one


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=318736]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 19 2005, 12:25 PM~4031548
> *but my cuttdog is clean,i don't trailer my cars,they drive and hop,you will see,your raise your hand,
> *


I heard the only time that car ever hit the back bumper, was the day it left Todd's shop. That's cool, let someone else take credit for his work....it happens.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 11:17 AM~4031472
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 11:22 AM~4031529
> *I JUST GOT MINE FROM JOHNNY THIS PAST SUNDAY @ THE PARK..."I LIKES" :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the support, johny is a good guy, real rider :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:28 PM~4031572
> *thanks for the support, johny is a good guy, real rider :biggrin:
> *


tru dat!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:28 PM~4031572
> *thanks for the support, johny is a good guy, real rider :biggrin:
> *


Yep. He's a cool dude!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

your bro,wreak into my car,got a dent in back of trunk,never would take something over there again,fuck up my paint job and didn't fix it,


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:28 PM~4031572
> *thanks for the support, johny is a good guy, real rider :biggrin:
> *




JOHNNY IS THE BOMB!!!! REAL O.G.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 19 2005, 11:26 AM~4031551
> *that green impala from the i was killin the back bumper up to 20 times in the street stars video thats a hot one
> *


its tore down right now for a complete make over but itll still hit the bumper itll just look better now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DONKEY----- 


just playing
just seeing if that helps at all... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

why did it post like that... geez


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 11:26 AM~4031553
> *[attachmentid=318736]
> *



:thumbsup: team az


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 19 2005, 12:30 PM~4031586
> *your bro,wreak into my car,got a dent in back of trunk,never would take something over there again,fuck up my paint job and didn't fix it,
> *


One, did you have brakes??? Two...he offered to fix it, and your boy told him not to worry about it.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

he only did my rack,you don't even no what your talk about,so put your hand down,


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 19 2005, 12:32 PM~4031612
> *he only did my rack,you don't  even no what your talk about,so put your hand down,
> *


Whatever dude, you're making excuses. BORING!!!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

it had brakes when i took it,but it all good,just little shit,you will see,that all i saying  he only did my rack,don't trailer my cars


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN WHO STARTED ALL THIS SHIT.................


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 12:38 PM~4031664
> *DAMN WHO STARTED ALL THIS SHIT.................
> *


YOU WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 12:38 PM~4031664
> *DAMN WHO STARTED ALL THIS SHIT.................
> *


NOTHING....... :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

ya wey,


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MY BAD..........HEE-HEE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 12:46 PM~4031718
> *MY BAD..........HEE-HEE
> *


Trouble always gettin into trouble. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed out


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what's for lunch?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:09 PM~4031907
> *what's for lunch?
> *


FOUND IT........HAVE SOME OF THIS............................














[attachmentid=318796]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ewwwww :barf: :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 02:17 PM~4031978
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU LIKE THAT HUH..................TOOK ME A MINUTE TO FIND IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=318802]
:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 02:21 PM~4032018
> *[attachmentid=318802]
> :roflmao:
> *


 LMFAO...DAMN CHEERLEADERS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 01:18 PM~4031990
> *YOU LIKE THAT HUH..................TOOK ME A MINUTE TO FIND IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what you doing lookin for shit like that?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 01:21 PM~4032018
> *[attachmentid=318802]
> :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 01:25 PM~4032054
> *what you doing lookin for shit like that?
> *


engine search on yahoo,for troubles favorite meal :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:26 PM~4032072
> *:twak:
> *


ouch! :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:26 PM~4032072
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 01:32 PM~4032102
> *engine search on yahoo,for troubles favorite meal :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:26 PM~4032072
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 01:34 PM~4032120
> *
> *


WTF :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 01:37 PM~4032142
> *WTF :0
> *




did that used to be a man???? or what.??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 01:35 PM~4032132
> *
> *


ya lost me!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2005, 01:39 PM~4032163
> *ya lost me!!
> *


U Really Dont Want To Know :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 01:41 PM~4032182
> *U Really Dont Want To Know :barf:
> *


Now I really do!!! Tell me!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=318835]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 19 2005, 01:44 PM~4032217
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *







anyone want a beer


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=318854]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 01:57 PM~4032350
> *[attachmentid=318854]
> *



is that her foot in her mouth? WTF :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 01:43 PM~4032204
> *[attachmentid=318835]
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

you know them chinese mofos eat all kinds of stuff


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 01:59 PM~4032376
> *
> *


I hope he aint jackin that mofo off!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:00 PM~4032378
> *you know them chinese mofos eat all kinds of stuff
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

THAT'S CRAZY!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Wheres your house

[attachmentid=318865]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 02:59 PM~4032376
> *
> *


LOOKS LIKE ME LAYING ON MY BACK


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TALKING
[attachmentid=318866]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nasty


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 02:04 PM~4032407
> *LOOKS LIKE ME LAYING ON MY BACK
> *




this job would suck


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 02:06 PM~4032417
> * TALKING
> [attachmentid=318866]
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 02:07 PM~4032427
> *this job would suck
> *


yeah but there's so many of them


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:08 PM~4032431
> *yeah but there's so many of them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HEY IS THIS TROUBLE AT WORK???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 02:09 PM~4032440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HEY IS THIS TROUBLE AT WORK???
> *


dat one on the left looks like a white version of my roomate


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:11 PM~4032450
> *dat one on the left looks like a white version of my roomate
> *



THATS FUCKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

he sittin here right now too :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

A picture of trouble

[attachmentid=318879]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 19 2005, 02:17 PM~4032490
> *A picture of trouble
> 
> [attachmentid=318879]
> *




He is always wearing a wife beater.. DAMN, THAT IS HIM !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=318881]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

joe where are you???
[attachmentid=318882]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=318883]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=318886]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=318889]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBLE.... WHY DID YOU LEAVE YOUR SOCKS ON --- J/P


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SOMEONES ASKING FOR IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 02:28 PM~4032576
> *SOMEONES ASKING FOR IT
> *



you still love me dont' you ????? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

big sexy

[attachmentid=318894]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 19 2005, 02:29 PM~4032583
> *big sexy
> 
> [attachmentid=318894]
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM! That's a big one


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:30 PM~4032591
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM! That's a big one
> *



I JUST TASTED MY LUNCH AGAIN 



:barf: :barf:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=318900]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

is that mofo gettin pissed on?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 19 2005, 02:33 PM~4032612
> *[attachmentid=318898]
> *


dirty doo doo stains up in his drawers.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: HEY TROUBS..... 
THERES BETTER WAYS BRO....


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=318904]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 02:35 PM~4032624
> *:biggrin: HEY TROUBS.....
> THERES BETTER WAYS BRO....
> *


Halloween's coming up....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 19 2005, 02:37 PM~4032634
> *[attachmentid=318904]
> *



WHOSE THE 'WATCHER' IN THE BACK --
PEEP SHOW!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 03:35 PM~4032624
> *:biggrin: HEY TROUBS.....
> THERES BETTER WAYS BRO....
> *


JUST CAUSE YOU FELL FOR IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 02:41 PM~4032664
> *JUST CAUSE YOU FELL FOR IT
> *


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=318919]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 02:20 PM~4032517
> *joe where are you???
> [attachmentid=318882]
> *


Oh Ray You Mother %&^^%$&*&*(


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

is this what it feels like for guys when they see other dudes get hit in the balls..... ouchh!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 02:51 PM~4032740
> *is this what it feels like for guys when they see other dudes get hit in the balls.....  ouchh!!!
> *


NOt Even Close


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 02:53 PM~4032751
> *NOt Even Close
> *




oh :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

did you see this shit in the off topic?
http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/article/16904


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:57 PM~4032773
> *did you see this shit in the off topic?
> http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/article/16904
> *


YO! D
you noticed how no one said shit after you posted that... ??


THATS BECAUSE THAT WAS DISGUSTING... WE JOKE AROUND.. BUT YOU TOOK IT TOO FAR.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



just playing.. i woulda posted that shit too


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 04:14 PM~4032912
> *YO! D
> you noticed how no one said shit after you posted that... ??
> THATS BECAUSE THAT WAS DISGUSTING... WE JOKE AROUND.. BUT YOU TOOK IT TOO FAR....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


COULDNT OPEN IT....ACCESS DENIED??????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 19 2005, 03:15 PM~4032921
> *COULDNT OPEN IT....ACCESS DENIED??????
> *



someone was like cutting the tip of his dick off... it was THE sickest thing i'd ever seen....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 19 2005, 03:14 PM~4032912
> *YO! D
> you noticed how no one said shit after you posted that... ??
> THATS BECAUSE THAT WAS DISGUSTING... WE JOKE AROUND.. BUT YOU TOOK IT TOO FAR....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 02:49 PM~4032726
> *Oh Ray You Mother %&^^%$&*&*(
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
they told me to tell you waz up.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WELL, TODAY HAS BEEN VERY EDUCATIONAL...


see all the drama you started TROUBLE!! 


WHAT A BAD INFLUENCE :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OK....DAMN IT.....I LEAVE FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS....AND WHEN I COME ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE.....

1. THE BIG LIPS..... :barf: 

2. CHICKS TITS IN A SLING.... :scrutinize: 

3. DIPSHIT CUTTING OFF HIS HELMET.....

WHAT THE FUCK

:barf: :barf:  :scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SOMEBODY NEEDS THEIR COMPUTER PRIVLIAGES TAKEN AWAY IMMEDIATELY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

check out my new cd player...
[attachmentid=319016]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

does it play mp3 format discs too? :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=319021]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 04:06 PM~4033265
> *does it play mp3 format discs too? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=319043]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that mofo better not ever commit a crime, all they gotta do is listen for the sound of his jewelry jinglin.
He gotta get to the airport hella early to just to make sure he take out all his jewelry before he goes thru the metal detectors.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 04:31 PM~4033426
> *that mofo better not ever commit a crime, all they gotta do is listen for the sound of his jewelry jinglin.
> He gotta get to the airport hella early to just to make sure he take out all his jewelry before he goes thru the metal detectors.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FYI

27THAVE/ S. OF VAN BUREN!!!!! JUST N. OF RAIL ROAD TRACKS

THERE IS AN 84 COUPE, PALE YELLOW FACTORY PAINT, LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL, STOCK VIRGIN....:thumbsup: $2495......HELLA TIGHT.....LOOKIN FOR A NEW HOME....SOMEBODY CATCH IT QUICK!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 02:57 PM~4032773
> *did you see this shit in the off topic?
> http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/article/16904
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 19 2005, 03:33 PM~4033056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> they told me to tell you waz up.... :biggrin:
> *


Dam You :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Shop Call AT STREET LIFE AT 5:30


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

today?????
dam, i aint gonna make it there till 6:30 with the traffic


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup In 21 minutes


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:angry: dam traffic. I gotta move to the westside.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i get home at 5pm. first thing i do is check my mail & lay it low. but i swear if i ever see some shit like what dee loc put on there im gonna send a virus to all you dirty ass mofo's. :barf:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'll go check it out tonight


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 19 2005, 05:15 PM~4033770
> *i get home at 5pm. first thing i do is check my mail & lay it low. but i swear if i ever see some shit like what dee loc put on there im gonna send a virus to all you dirty ass mofo's. :barf:
> *


I just moved it over from offtopic and I didn't do all of it. :nono:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 19 2005, 05:11 PM~4033741
> *Yup In 21 minutes
> *


 :tears: damn i dont get out till 8pm.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So what happened at the shop call???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 07:21 PM~4033802
> *I just moved it over from offtopic and I didn't do all of it. :nono:
> *


I'm starting to worrry about you brother :around:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: 
:wave:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good body shop or individual in the AZ side to work on my friends '61 Impala? He's looking for someone to do patch panel replacement. 

Any leads would really help out.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wait till the morning crew arrives, hopefully they'll steer you in the correct way.
Out of curiousity where you located?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 11:05 PM~4035562
> *wait till the morning crew arrives, hopefully they'll steer you in the correct way.
> Out of curiousity where you located?
> *



My friend is in Scottsdale and I'm in Guadalupe.


----------



## PLayb0y_HuNNi3 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 28 2003, 10:40 AM~1011732
> *hey whats going down in phoenix where does everybody cruise to I'm moving to phoenix this week and i'm going to be down to cruise where's all the riders at ?
> *


WAT ABOUT TUCSON!!!:thumbsup: 

naw jk i know tucson sucks  ..thats were i stay at.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLayb0y_HuNNi3_@Oct 19 2005, 10:10 PM~4035593
> *WAT ABOUT TUCSON!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> naw jk i know tucson sucks  ..thats were i stay at.
> *


dam girl you need to come up to phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

This is my friends ride. He tells me there is minor work that needs to be done. Personally, I have no idea what he is talking about. The car is mint in my book. But what do I know. 

:uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam that's clean as hell. Does he go down to the pavillions on Saturdays?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 11:21 PM~4035641
> *dam that's clean as hell. Does he go down to the pavillions on Saturdays?
> *


Not sure, but he did start taking stuff apart and he lives right down the street from there.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i went out to the shop call but ended up talking bikes all night

i saw one hop


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 20 2005, 07:24 AM~4037067
> *:wave:
> *




Morning Jerm
Morning Jenn 

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


our we considered 'the morning crew?'


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 05:21 PM~4033802
> *I just moved it over from offtopic and I didn't do all of it. :nono:
> *



NO, YOU DID ALL OF IT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 07:36 AM~4037108
> *Morning Jerm
> Morning Jenn
> 
> ...


Good Morning! :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OHHH CRAP LOOK WHOS HERE THIS EARLY............................




SO WHAT WAS THE OUTCOME FROM LAST NIGHT....................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK SIDS GOT FIRED???????????? MOFO IS MIA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 08:07 AM~4037305
> *I THINK SIDS GOT FIRED???????????? MOFO IS MIA
> *



AIN'T THAT YOUR BOY??? 

CALL HIM UP

TELL HIM WE MISS MAKING FUN OF HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 07:49 AM~4037177
> *OHHH CRAP LOOK WHOS HERE THIS EARLY............................
> SO WHAT WAS THE OUTCOME FROM LAST NIGHT....................
> *


So they showed up and hopped a couple of times. In all honesty it was pretty close. I think I heard someone say they were like at 30 and the cutlass was at like 35.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Am I sounding like a cheerleader again???? :angel:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cheerleader


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

jenn & blue you fu**n cheerleaders


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cheerleader You Got Served :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 08:36 AM~4037515
> *Am I sounding like a cheerleader again???? :angel:
> *




cheer leader


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey I Hopped My Car


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDS?????? 



WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

It Might Have Broke And Paint Chips Flew Off But I Hopped Had To Have Done A least Two bags Of Chips :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 08:45 AM~4037568
> *Cheerleader You Got Served :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmm....Did I enjoy it at least???? :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 08:47 AM~4037591
> *It Might Have Broke And Paint Chips Flew Off But I Hopped Had To Have Done A least Two bags Of Chips :biggrin:
> *


Then you woke up or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 09:47 AM~4037590
> *SIDS??????
> WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN....
> *



I've been sick, cough, cough... lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 08:53 AM~4037631
> *I've been sick, cough, cough... lol.  :biggrin:
> *




THATS BULL SH&T ! ! ! 
IF I HAVE TO BE @ WORK, DAMMIT SO DO YOU!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 09:54 AM~4037637
> *
> 
> THATS BULL SH&T ! ! !
> ...



Negative! I said I was sick. I went home early on Tuesday and called in sick Yesterday, hehehehehe...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 08:58 AM~4037666
> *Negative! I said I was sick. I went home early on Tuesday and called in sick Yesterday, hehehehehe...
> *


WELL, CAN YOU COME COUGH ON ME, CUZ I'D SURE LIKE TO GET WHAT YOU HAD...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 10:03 AM~4037697
> *WELL, CAN YOU COME COUGH ON ME, CUZ I'D SURE LIKE TO GET WHAT YOU HAD...
> *


I had a lot of things  , some good, some... weeell all good. 

I picked up my car from loco's last night and took it to get painted, it should be out shortly.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 10:13 AM~4037764
> *I had a lot of things   , some good, some... weeell all good.
> 
> I picked up my car from loco's last night and took it to get painted, it should be out shortly.
> *


I lied, after paint it's going back to the shop for more work. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 10:13 AM~4037764
> *I had a lot of things   , some good, some... weeell all good.
> 
> I picked up my car from loco's last night and took it to get painted, it should be out shortly.
> *




BIOTCH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 09:13 AM~4037764
> *I had a lot of things   , some good, some... weeell all good.
> 
> I picked up my car from loco's last night and took it to get painted, it should be out shortly.
> *



WHICH CAR IS THIS?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 10:28 AM~4037858
> *WHICH CAR IS THIS?
> *



HEY! MIND YOUR BUISNESS......HAHA


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 08:49 AM~4037603
> *Then you woke up or what?? :biggrin:
> *


oh yea you missed me hopping my car. you were in hibernation


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble+Oct 20 2005, 10:26 AM~4037841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 10:35 AM~4037901
> *oh yea you missed me hopping my car. you were in hibernation
> *


YOU WERE HOPPING IT ??????? 
MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WENT OVER A SPEED BUMP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 09:41 AM~4037942
> *hahahahaha...
> 
> Hahahahaha...
> *





secrets among friends????? :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
no matter what it is homie, the wagon will still bang all over you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 09:47 AM~4037986
> *YOU WERE HOPPING IT ???????
> MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WENT OVER A SPEED BUMP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 09:35 AM~4037901
> *oh yea you missed me hopping my car. you were in hibernation
> *


You were having dream or nightmare...I dont know which?? We were there until 9...when did this supposedly happen??


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Like i Said Hibernation 2 months ago


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 09:47 AM~4037986
> *YOU WERE HOPPING IT ???????
> MY BAD I THOUGHT YOU WENT OVER A SPEED BUMP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 10:00 AM~4038092
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *




just slap him BLUE 7


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 10:51 AM~4038011
> *secrets among friends?????  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> no matter what it is homie, the wagon will still bang all over you  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ITS THE OL'WHITE REGAL FROM "M.I.H"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 09:55 AM~4038040
> *Like i Said Hibernation 2 months ago
> *


It wasnt Hibernation....it was lockdown...why you gotta bring up old shit??? :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

who all from AZ is going to compton


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 11:02 AM~4038108
> *
> just slap him BLUE 7
> *


O'YEAH SLAP IT...OOPS I MEAN SLAP ME


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 11:02 AM~4038114
> *who all from AZ is going to compton
> *



Not me, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 10:02 AM~4038111
> *ITS THE OL'WHITE REGAL FROM "M.I.H"
> *


so this is the 2nd car redone from the club huh.....i see a pattern forming


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 10:03 AM~4038123
> *O'YEAH SLAP IT...OOPS I MEAN SLAP ME
> *




YOU'D LET HIM SLAP (SPANK) IT FOR YOU...??? :scrutinize: 
again - with the gay tendencies..

:nono:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 11:08 AM~4038166
> *so this is the 2nd car redone from the club huh.....i see a pattern forming
> *


WHERES THE FIRST?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 10:02 AM~4038114
> *who all from AZ is going to compton
> *


Alot of people from what I heard quite a few people are going. The Street Life crew, Hoppers crew and Jamal (the video guy) for sure I know are going.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 11:10 AM~4038181
> *Alot of people from what I heard quite a few people are going.  The Street Life crew, Hoppers crew and Jamal (the video guy) for sure I know are going.
> *



F**K JAMAL........ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 11:08 AM~4038166
> *so this is the 2nd car redone from the club huh.....i see a pattern forming
> *


Yeah me too, they have to get redone for a reason,  . :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 10:02 AM~4038112
> *It wasnt Hibernation....it was lockdown...why you gotta bring up old shit???  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 10:12 AM~4038193
> *F**K JAMAL........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 10:09 AM~4038176
> *WHERES THE FIRST?
> *


black wagon....from young rouge


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 14 2005, 06:57 PM~4003062
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4002986 :tears: :banghead:
> *






HERES ANOTHER M.I.H. CAR THATS UP FOR GRABS.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 10:09 AM~4038176
> *WHERES THE FIRST?
> *




JU DUNNO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 11:18 AM~4038233
> *black wagon....from young rouge
> *


ACTUALLY THE REGAL LOOKED PRETTY GOOD...I THINK HOPPERS DID 
ALOT OF THE WORK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

actually...jeremy quit m.i.h. before he decided to sell it.....and futhermore....that lincoln was their cleanest car.....if you bought it....the set up wouldnt have to be redone....word is....it bumper checks


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i think hoppers did the lincoln too


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wheres my radio? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 10:25 AM~4038298
> *actually...jeremy quit m.i.h.  before he decided to sell it.....and futhermore....that lincoln was their cleanest car.....if you bought it....the set up wouldnt have to be redone....word is....it bumper checks
> *




EXACTLY ! ! ! THE SET UP IS CLEAN.... IT WOULD BE A NICE PICK UP FOR SOMEONE... 

SEEMS LIKE ANYBODY THAT HAD A M.I.H. CAR WANTS TO START OVER....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 11:26 AM~4038309
> *i think hoppers did the lincoln too
> *



Yes they did. You guys will see the regal, you won't be able to miss it.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

if anybody gets chance...check out that caddi on 27th and s. of v.b.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 20 2005, 10:28 AM~4038327
> *wheres my radio? :biggrin:
> *


uh....sitting in my 3rd bedroom....you know outta sight...outta mind..:banghead:...i know its a panasonic....and i think its mp3....

BUBBZ....dont let me forget to check out the radio in the 3rd bedroom....

if anybody needs car audio shit new/used...let me know


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 10:35 AM~4038388
> *uh....sitting in my 3rd bedroom....you know outta sight...outta mind..:banghead:...i know its a panasonic....and i think its mp3....
> 
> BUBBZ....dont let me forget to check out the radio in the 3rd bedroom....
> ...




thats not that scratched up swap meet busted up radio thats holding up a corner of the table is it ? ? ? 

just playing.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 10:29 AM~4038340
> *Yes they did. You guys will see the regal, you won't be able to miss it.
> *




oh geez... ! 

:around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 11:43 AM~4038479
> *thats not that scratched up swap meet busted up radio thats holding up a corner of the table is it ? ? ?
> 
> just playing....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ASK TROUBLE----> HE SAW MY SYSTEM...ITS A CLEAN ASS SET UP..... 

357 IS THE KING OF CAR AUDIO --- ASK AROUND

PEOPLE WILL BE TELLING THIER FRIENDS ABOUT HIM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 11:44 AM~4038491
> *oh geez... !
> 
> :around:
> *


what???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 10:50 AM~4038541
> *what???
> *


WHATCHA GOT LINED UP FOR THE REGAL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

slap trouble..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 10:54 AM~4038573
> *slap trouble..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




"i wanna slap you so bad, my dicks hard''


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

geez-us....was that necessary


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 11:55 AM~4038588
> *"i wanna slap you so bad, my dicks hard''
> *


GIVE IT BACK IT ISNT YOURS....HAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 11:53 AM~4038564
> *WHATCHA GOT LINED UP FOR THE REGAL
> *



New paint for now then back to loco's.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 11:57 AM~4038603
> *GIVE IT BACK IT ISNT YOURS....HAHA
> *




hahahahahaha, that made me lol!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 10:57 AM~4038603
> *GIVE IT BACK IT ISNT YOURS....HAHA
> *


oh----its mine..... i like it and i kiss it!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 10:59 AM~4038625
> *New paint for now then back to loco's.
> *


whats in the trunk?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 11:05 AM~4038671
> *whats in the trunk?
> *





weight


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

just wanted to show of my status on my bike

it will be in the show saturday


good luck on the luckycharms bike

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=212472


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 12:06 PM~4038675
> *weight
> *



The only wieght back there is the two pumps and eight batteries.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 12:06 PM~4038675
> *weight
> *


A DEAD BODY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 20 2005, 11:06 AM~4038676
> *just wanted to show of my status on my bike
> 
> it will be in the show saturday
> ...


saturday is gonna be a good day for the show...weather will be perfect.....perfect for beer consumtion


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 12:11 PM~4038715
> *saturday is gonna be a good day for the show...weather will be perfect.....perfect for beer consumtion
> *


Why wait till Saturday??? :shakes head in disappointment:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 11:13 AM~4038732
> *Why wait till Saturday??? :shakes head in disappointment:
> *


who said i was....i got beer stashed all over the valley...... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 11:10 AM~4038703
> *A DEAD BODY
> *


isnt that gonna make a mess eventually....
:dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

info


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 11:10 AM~4038703
> *A DEAD BODY
> *



10 lbs OF COMMMERCIAL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 12:15 PM~4038756
> *isnt that gonna make a mess eventually....
> :dunno:
> *



Nah, just smells funny.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 20 2005, 11:06 AM~4038676
> *just wanted to show of my status on my bike
> 
> it will be in the show saturday
> ...




CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON... :thumbsup: 


CAN I BORROW IT TO RUN TO THE STORE RIGHT QUICK? C'MON HOMIE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 11:18 AM~4038775
> *10 lbs OF COMMMERCIAL
> *


NOT ENOUGH WEIGHT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GOING TO LUNCH W/ JOHNNY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 11:09 AM~4038696
> *The only wieght back there is the two pumps and eight batteries.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

oh, you're really trying to do something aren't ya?? 



LUNCH WITH JOHNNY??? WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO FOR LUNCH?? :tears: :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHERE DO YOU FIND THIS SHIT?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 20 2005, 11:06 AM~4038676
> *just wanted to show of my status on my bike
> 
> it will be in the show saturday
> ...


COOL!! Let me know if you need some help with that display! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i need to work on the display today i don't know what i'm going to do 


bubba let me get the radio flyer trailer and u can haul all the beer u want


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 20 2005, 11:45 AM~4038964
> *let me get the radio flyer trailer and u can haul all the beer u want
> *


After the week I've had, I'm going to need a lot of em!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 11:47 AM~4038974
> *After the week I've had, I'm going to need a lot of em!!!
> *





AND ITS ONLY THURSDAY


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i wonder if we can bring beer to the show 


probaly not cause the kidds

here is more info on the show i started it a while ago none in az on bikes

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207814


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 12:48 PM~4038981
> *AND ITS ONLY THURSDAY
> *



OOOOO'YEAH.....THURSDAY NIGHT 25 CENT DRINKS....WHOOO,HOOOO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TALK ABOUT A TORN UP ASS












[attachmentid=320258]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=320262]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 11:45 AM~4038963
> *COOL!!  Let me know if you need some help with that display! :thumbsup:
> *


was up wyna...your son ready for saturday?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 20 2005, 01:42 PM~4039320
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


why lemons?????? :dunno: :dunno:
[attachmentid=320267]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ask blue7 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

W.T.F. PLEASE.....NO REPEATS OF YESTERDAY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fuck You Ray


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 20 2005, 11:49 AM~4038983
> *i wonder if we can bring beer to the show
> probaly not cause the kidds
> 
> ...


bringin beer anyways


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 12:57 PM~4039429
> *Fuck You Ray</span>*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 12:57 PM~4039429
> *Fuck You Ray*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!


ALRIGHT PEEPZ GIVE SOMETHING TO WORK OFF OF...
FOOD, ANIMAL ANYTHING?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 12:47 PM~4038974
> *After the week I've had, I'm going to need a lot of em!!!
> *


[attachmentid=320294]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 01:04 PM~4039479
> *Fuck You Ray
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[attachmentid=320296]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 01:05 PM~4039485
> *BLAH!
> ALRIGHT PEEPZ GIVE SOMETHING TO WORK OFF OF...
> FOOD, ANIMAL ANYTHING?
> *


alligator


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 02:24 PM~4039608
> *alligator
> *



I love lamp


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 02:24 PM~4039608
> *alligator
> *


[attachmentid=320311]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:cheesy: 
[attachmentid=320312]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

im hungry
[attachmentid=320314]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 12:33 PM~4039260
> *TALK ABOUT A TORN UP ASS
> [attachmentid=320258]
> *



TROUBLE YOU ARE ONE SICK MOTHA FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!

THATS FUC*ING GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :tears: :dunno: :ugh: :burn: :burn: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ok......pumpkins


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 02:44 PM~4039758
> *TROUBLE YOU ARE ONE SICK MOTHA FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS FUC*ING GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :burn:  :burn:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


10-days later


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 02:48 PM~4039796
> *10-days later
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=320350]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 01:48 PM~4039796
> *10-days later
> *



i pulled a SIDDY.. and took a forever long lunch
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


NOW I WISH I HADN'T-----> THATS SICK!!!! YOU GOT ISSUES...

i'm an aztec warrior....eeeehhhhiiiaaaaa


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:00 PM~4039902
> *i pulled a SIDDY.. and took a forever long lunch
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NOW I WISH I HADN'T-----> THATS SICK!!!! YOU GOT ISSUES...
> ...


thank you


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 01:46 PM~4039776
> *ok......pumpkins
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm starting to feel sick again, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

siddi's sig was nice and positive before......now.....no longer P.G. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 02:06 PM~4039959
> *I'm starting to feel sick again, lol.
> *







ME TOO!!!! cough cough.....plus it looks like its going to rain/snow... you HAVE to stay home for rainy/snow days!!! :0 :0 thats the rules...



i told dem what you told me to tell dem, that i was in sanitation.... 
sanitation?
yeah,
no, i told you to tell dem that sanitarium... that you had T.B. and that your cured.... you should have kept your mouth shut, they would have thought you were a horse..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:12 PM~4040040
> *ME TOO!!!! cough cough.....plus it looks like its going to snow... you HAVE to stay home for snow days!!!  :0  :0 thats the rules...
> i told dem what you told me to tell dem, that i was in sanitation....
> sanitation?
> ...



Yeah it looks as if it's going to snow like about 6:30 or 7:00.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 03:16 PM~4040081
> *Yeah it looks as if it's going to snow like about 6:30 or 7:00.
> *



I'm back.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I FEEL LIKE DOING THE MOONWALK!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:28 PM~4040192
> *I FEEL LIKE DOING THE MOONWALK!!!!!
> *


I feel like moonwalking my ass outta here.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

to all my friends trying to pick up this weekend while drunk:beware  
[attachmentid=320421]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 02:32 PM~4040232
> *I feel like moonwalking my ass outta here.
> *





THATS MAKING ME SUS..... SUSSPI........
SUSPICIOUS, EH
THATS MAKING ME THINK ALOT....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:35 PM~4040264
> *THATS MAKING ME SUS..... SUSSPI........
> SUSPICIOUS, EH
> THATS MAKING ME THINK ALOT....
> *


bet your head is hurting


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:35 PM~4040264
> *THATS MAKING ME SUS..... SUSSPI........
> SUSPICIOUS, EH
> THATS MAKING ME THINK ALOT....
> *



... Smart guy


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 02:37 PM~4040296
> *... Smart guy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

<span style=\'color:green\'>"I LOVE BEING A TURTLE"</span>


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NO MOONWALKING!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 02:36 PM~4040286
> *bet your head is hurting
> *




BET YOURS IS GONNA!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:cheesy: 
[attachmentid=320443]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 02:43 PM~4040355
> *NO MOONWALKING!!!!!!!
> *




oh c'mon..... you know i do the best moonwalk


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:43 PM~4040361
> *BET YOURS IS GONNA!!!
> *



Oh dang!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:43 PM~4040361
> *BET YOURS IS GONNA!!!
> *


ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

^ dang that's old skool!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN CARTOON STILL COMES OUT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 20 2005, 02:51 PM~4040424
> *:biggrin:
> *





damn, and out of nowhere FRED comes w/ the Turtle pics.. NICE


got any thunder cats!! hahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 20 2005, 12:43 PM~4039328
> *was up wyna...your son ready for saturday?
> *


Who me???? LOL....Oh yes he's ready! He's so funny, he called me a little while ago and wants to go to the mall and get a new outfit so he can look hot for the ladies. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"THUNDER ...THUNDER...THUNDER CATS.......HOE"

THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2005, 03:57 PM~4040479
> *Who me????  LOL....Oh yes he's ready!  He's so funny, he called me a little while ago and wants to go to the mall and get a new outfit so he can look hot for the ladies.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST GET HIM SOME SHORTS AND A WIFE BEATER....GIRLS DIGG THAT...LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SNOWING?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 02:58 PM~4040488
> *"THUNDER ...THUNDER...THUNDER CATS.......HOE"
> 
> THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT
> *


THIS IS ALL YOU BUDDY!!!! 

"THUNDER ...THUNDER...THUNDER CATS.......HOE" ------> THATS THE SHIT... ALTHOUGH, I DONT THINK HE WAS SAYING 'HOE'... IT WAS PROBABLY MORE LIKE HOOOOAAAHHHH! lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 04:00 PM~4040496
> *SNOWING?
> *


OOHH! I HATE YOU


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 02:59 PM~4040493
> *JUST GET HIM SOME SHORTS AND A WIFE BEATER....GIRLS DIGG THAT...LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here. Talk to ya tomorrow! WOW....I actually behaved today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 02:59 PM~4040493
> *JUST GET HIM SOME SHORTS AND A WIFE BEATER....GIRLS DIGG THAT...LOL
> *




MAYBE FOR HIM.... BUT FOR YOU, US GIRLS LIKE A BAG....


RIGHT OVER YOUR HEAD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 04:00 PM~4040506
> *OOHH! I HATE YOU
> *



I met up with that white chick from the other night...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Im Pissed I went to www.birdman.org to get some homie sights and its about birds dam it


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 04:01 PM~4040513
> *MAYBE FOR HIM.... BUT FOR YOU, US GIRLS LIKE A BAG....
> RIGHT OVER YOUR HEAD!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL!!!
> *



Dang that was durty!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 04:01 PM~4040513
> *MAYBE FOR HIM.... BUT FOR YOU, US GIRLS LIKE A BAG....
> RIGHT OVER YOUR HEAD!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL!!!
> *


BIG PLASTIC ONE...(MAGNUMS)....HAHA... :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 03:00 PM~4040496
> *SNOWING?
> *




gia!!!!!

fo sure doing the moonwalk outta here....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 04:04 PM~4040539
> *BIG PLASTIC ONE...(MAGNUMS)....HAHA... :0
> *



Good comeback, :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm getting a new outfit also 
but i can't find me a wife at a bicycle show!

waiting till the next car show or hop

where this girl at give her my number


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=320456]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 04:00 PM~4040503
> *THIS IS ALL YOU BUDDY!!!!
> 
> "THUNDER ...THUNDER...THUNDER CATS.......HOE" ------> THATS THE SHIT... ALTHOUGH, I DONT THINK HE WAS SAYING 'HOE'... IT WAS PROBABLY MORE LIKE HOOOOAAAHHHH! lol
> *


NOOOO HE WAS SAYING HOE LOOKING FOR PUMAYRA AND CHEETARA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 02:58 PM~4040488
> *"THUNDER ...THUNDER...THUNDER CATS.......HOE"
> 
> THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT
> *


[attachmentid=320458]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 03:09 PM~4040574
> *NOOOO HE WAS SAYING HOE LOOKING FOR PUMAYRA AND CHEETARA
> *


[attachmentid=320461]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LIONO
PANTHRO
TIGRA
CHEETARA
SNARF
BENGALI
PUMAYRA
LYNXO
WILLY KAT
WILL KIT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WTF


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 03:13 PM~4040600
> *LIONO
> PANTHRO
> TIGRA
> ...


[attachmentid=320464]
[attachmentid=320465]
[attachmentid=320467]
[attachmentid=320468]
[attachmentid=320469]
[attachmentid=320470]
[attachmentid=320471]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i dont' mean to get all emotional....
BUT YOU GUYS ARE MY NEW BEST FRIENDS.... 
I'M REALLY TOUCHED BY THE WHOLE THUNDERCAT LOVE IN HERE TODAY....


OLD PICTURES, OLD MEMORIES.. ME RUNNING AROUND IN A CHEETA LEOPARD SUIT... HIDING IN TREES... WAITING TO SEE THE CAT SYMBOL IN THE SKY... WOW... MEMORIES


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

trouble you starting sh*t again? :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=320474]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 04:21 PM~4040649
> *i dont' mean to get all emotional....
> BUT YOU GUYS ARE MY NEW BEST FRIENDS....
> I'M REALLY TOUCHED BY THE WHOLE THUNDERCAT LOVE IN HERE TODAY....
> *


CHIT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS IN THERE

LIONEL AND PANTHRO TRAINED CHEETARA WHILE SNARF WAS SNIFFING AROUND


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 03:23 PM~4040663
> *CHIT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS IN THERE
> 
> LIONEL AND PANTHRO TRAINED CHEETARA WHILE SNARF WAS SNIFFING AROUND
> *




SNARF WOULD NEVER DO THAT..... AND THE CHEETARA WOULD ONLY GIVE IT UP AFTER PANTHRO SAVED THE DAY.. HE DESERVED IT AFTER A LONG HARD DAYS WORK.... NO TRAIN WAS BUSTED... SHE RITEFULLY GAVE IT UP... LIONEL GOT NO PLAY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OLD PICTURES, OLD MEMORIES.. ME RUNNING AROUND IN A CHEETA LEOPARD SUIT... HIDING IN TREES... WAITING TO SEE THE CAT SYMBOL IN THE SKY... WOW... MEMORIES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 20 2005, 03:10 PM~4040583
> *[attachmentid=320458]
> *




WAIT.. YOU GUYS HAVE KIDS... YOU DONT' REALLY LOVE THE THUNDERCATS... YOU JUS WATCH IT CUZ YOUR KIDS WATCH IT.. NEVER MIND.. NO LONGER FRIENDS.. .




SELL OUTS!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WTF


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 03:28 PM~4040692
> *OLD PICTURES, OLD MEMORIES.. ME RUNNING AROUND IN A CHEETA LEOPARD SUIT... HIDING IN TREES... WAITING TO SEE THE CAT SYMBOL IN THE SKY... WOW... MEMORIES
> *


[attachmentid=320495]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 20 2005, 03:38 PM~4040748
> *[attachmentid=320495]
> *




ALL THESE YEARS, I'VE BEEN WAITING... THANKS BIG RAY.. I CAN FINALLY GET OUT OF THIS TREE ! ! !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

got an idea....instead of a singing tellagram....im gonna do a cussing tellagram....hire me to cus someone out.....

i already had my first customer....i cussed out damien just now for mike bebe


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 03:52 PM~4040829
> *got an idea....instead of a singing tellagram....im gonna do a cussing tellagram....hire me to cus someone out.....
> 
> i already had my first customer....i cussed out damien just now for mike bebe
> *




I SAY TMRW... WE ALL JUMP ON SOMEONE ELSES FORUM.. LIKE THAT AUS RIDARS.. IN AUSTRALIA .. WE DO THE SAME SHIT WE DO IN HERE ALL DAY.. ON THEIR FORUM.. THAT WOULD BE FUNNY AS SHIT... 
WOULDN'T IT./??? OR AM I LOSING IT?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 04:52 PM~4040829
> *got an idea....instead of a singing tellagram....im gonna do a cussing tellagram....hire me to cus someone out.....
> 
> i already had my first customer....i cussed out damien just now for mike bebe
> *



A cussing telegram... not a bad idea, you could get rich. Wait till I invent a way to stab people over the internet, I'll make millions.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 04:59 PM~4040898
> *I SAY TMRW... WE ALL JUMP ON SOMEONE ELSES FORUM.. LIKE THAT AUS RIDARS.. IN AUSTRALIA .. WE DO THE SAME SHIT WE DO IN HERE ALL DAY.. ON THEIR FORUM.. THAT WOULD BE FUNNY AS SHIT...
> WOULDN'T IT./??? OR AM I LOSING IT?
> *


Shhhhh... Can anybody else hear the crickets???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT SOUNDS PRETTY FUCKIN FUNNY.....LETS CHOOSE A FORUM AND TALK ABOUT SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT....LIKE LETS GO TO PAINT AND BODY AND START TALKING ABOUT SEAWORLD..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:01 PM~4040914
> *Shhhhh... Can anybody else hear the crickets???
> *



FUCK OFF, HOWS THAT...????


I'M GETTING RIDDY, 
TO GET RID OF SIDDY....
HE'S SO RUDE AND FUCKED UP..
I HOPE HE GETS HIT BY A BUS..

OK, THAT WAS MY SINGING TELEGRAM.. .HOPE YOU LIKED IT.. 

P/S REALLY INTO THE STABBING SCENARIO.... GOOD IDEA... :thumbsup: 
SEE HOW SUPPORTIVE I AM TO FRIENDS....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:00 PM~4040905
> *A cussing telegram... not a bad idea, you could get rich. Wait till I invent a way to stab people over the internet, I'll make millions.
> *


AN ONLINE STABBIN OR SHOOTING... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....ONLINE DRIVE BY..HAHAHAHAHAHA......VIRTUAL MURDER...HAHAHAHAHA

IM IN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 04:04 PM~4040932
> *THAT SOUNDS PRETTY FUCKIN FUNNY.....LETS CHOOSE A FORUM AND TALK ABOUT SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT....LIKE LETS GO TO PAINT AND BODY AND START TALKING ABOUT SEAWORLD..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




THANK YOU SWEETHEART!!!
SEE?? WOULDN'T THAT BE FUNNY SHIT!!!!! 

GO TO ONE CLUBS FORUM AND TALK ABOUT ANOTHER CLUB... HAHAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 05:05 PM~4040943
> *AN ONLINE STABBIN OR SHOOTING... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....ONLINE DRIVE BY..HAHAHAHAHAHA......VIRTUAL MURDER...HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> IM IN
> *


Not virtual... Freakin stabbing somebody over the internet y0! Or say they say something stupid, stick your arm in the screen and slap the chit outa them, lol.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

any hopps or anything going on this weekend? uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 05:05 PM~4040942
> *FUCK OFF, HOWS THAT...????
> I'M GETTING RIDDY,
> TO GET RID OF SIDDY....
> ...



I didn't mean to make you cry, have you saying my, my, my, afraid cause i'm swinging like a lumber jack about to take form, I'll have your running like the people in Louisiana, afraid of a tropical storm.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:08 PM~4040955
> *Not virtual... Freakin stabbing somebody over the internet y0! Or say they say something stupid, stick your arm in the screen and slap the chit outa them, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:13 PM~4040982
> *I didn't mean to make you cry, have you saying my, my, my, afraid cause i'm swinging like a lumber jack about to take form, I'll have your running like the people in Louisiana, afraid of a tropical storm.
> *




I THINK I JUST GOT 'FLOWED' ON !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NO SINGING OR RHYMING REQUIRED....IM JUST GONNA CUS YOU STRAIGHT THE FUCK OUT.....

FUCK YOU

YOU FUCKIN FUCK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 05:14 PM~4040986
> *I THINK I JUST GOT 'FLOWED' ON !!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I think that last line was kinda harsh, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HEY....ITS ROUGEY!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:15 PM~4040991
> *I think that last line was kinda harsh, lol.
> *



TROPICAL STORM.. OR HOPE YOU GET HIT BY A BUS???




:biggrin: 


WHATS UP SIDDY... 
IN THIS BIG CITY... 
ALL IN THE VIDEO
LIKE P. DIDDY...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YEAH, I'M GAY ... BUT AT LEAST I ADMIT IT.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 20 2005, 05:17 PM~4041000
> *TROPICAL STORM.. OR HOPE YOU GET HIT BY A BUS???
> :biggrin:
> WHATS UP SIDDY...
> ...



Bubbz think she can rap, she thinks she gots the flow, 
had a hair miss hap like p diddy on runing the city and she wanna talk about a video???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

CEASE AND DESIST ANY AND ALL FORMS OF RAPPING, RHYMING, CHATTER, EBONICS, HISPANONICS, JAPANONICS...ETC


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THE VIDEO LINE IS FROM BIG SUGE KNIGHT
YAPPING AT THE FRONT ROW AT THE SOURCE FIGHT
INSIDIUOS SOUNDING RIDICULOUS
ALWAYS INSISTING HE RAPS THE BEST
PUTTING BUBBZ IN AZ TO THE TEST...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

STOP!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU BOTH ARE ****


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 05:23 PM~4041033
> *STOP!
> *



It not a test, it's an example, my visions are unique, my styles are ample, I'm servng Bubbz on the web, like I'm giving out samples.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao: uffin: :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:27 PM~4041051
> *It not a test, it's an example, my visions are unique, my styles are ample, I'm servng Bubbz on the web, like I'm giving out samples.
> *



THE WORD AMPLE SHOULD ONLY BE USED WHEN DISCUSSING ASS AND TITTIES


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 20 2005, 04:28 PM~4041055
> *:roflmao:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> *


IM WITH YOU BRO.....
:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 05:29 PM~4041061
> *THE WORD AMPLE SHOULD ONLY BE USED WHEN DISCUSSING ASS AND TITTIES
> *



Shit I'm surprised anybody knew what the word meant, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2005, 04:34 PM~4041101
> *Shit I'm surprised anybody knew what the word meant, lol.
> *


I DO HAVE AN EDUCATION MUTHA F-ER.....J/P.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 05:35 PM~4041104
> *I DO HAVE AN EDUCATION MUTHA F-ER.....J/P.... :biggrin:
> *


That's makes two of us, lol. Anybody else???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace outside.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

i having un edumacation 2


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 20 2005, 04:45 PM~4041151
> *i having un edumacation 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PEACE OUT YALL....GOTTA GO....LONG ASS DRIVE TO THE EAST


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:twak:  :twak: :angry: :roflmao: :cheesy: :machinegun:  uffin: :angel: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :banghead:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 04:55 PM~4041210
> *:twak:    :twak:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :machinegun:    uffin:  :angel:  :uh:    :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :around:  :banghead:
> *



YOUR MY BOY BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :ugh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Homie


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 20 2005, 04:55 PM~4041210
> *:twak:    :twak:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :machinegun:    uffin:  :angel:  :uh:    :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :around:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=320611]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 10:25 AM~4038298
> *actually...jeremy quit m.i.h.  before he decided to sell it.....and futhermore....that lincoln was their cleanest car.....if you bought it....the set up wouldnt have to be redone....word is....it bumper checks
> *


i dont know about cleanist but it is a good car.  
i bought it when i was in the club but things change. :guns:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 20 2005, 10:26 AM~4038309
> *i think hoppers did the lincoln too
> *


some of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=320672]
:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

always liked that caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 20 2005, 06:38 PM~4041888
> *always liked that caddy :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## PLayb0y_HuNNi3 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 10:11 PM~4035601
> *dam girl you need to come up to phoenix  :biggrin:
> *


yes i will soon


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn....I missed alot yesterday! You guys were busy!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 20 2005, 07:38 PM~4041888
> *always liked that caddy :thumbsup:
> *


ITS BANANAS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG!

mmmmmmm....morning belch...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 09:05 AM~4044642
> *RRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG!
> 
> mmmmmmm....morning belch...
> *



I had a suger rush this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 08:13 AM~4044715
> *I had a suger rush this morning.  :biggrin:
> *


so did bubbz.....

i have an actual sugar buzz....rockstar!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 09:15 AM~4044735
> *so did bubbz.....
> 
> i have an actual sugar buzz....rockstar!
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

So whos topic are we going to invade and cause major corruption im up for a fight today :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 07:36 AM~4044494
> *ITS BANANAS
> *


 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=321259]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 08:38 AM~4044864
> *So whos topic are we going to invade and cause major corruption im up for a fight today :biggrin:
> *


i heard you busting out w/new car;so when are you busting out w/your new car?..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

we need to find a topic where the chat regularly......take like 7-8 of us and jump in there shit.....bubbz wants to go to aus riders.....we should surf thru here and pic one or two or shit we could do a bunch all day


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 07:21 AM~4044416
> *Damn....I missed alot yesterday!  You guys were busy!!
> *


hey your bro still going to LA this weekend?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 08:42 AM~4044881
> *i heard you busting out w/new car;so when are you busting out w/your new car?..
> *


Depnds On The $ If I get my settlement soon it will be out for vegas next year if not as fast as i can


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

This One will Be Flawless before it comes out


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 08:47 AM~4044908
> *Depnds On The $ If I get my settlement soon it will be out for vegas next year if not as fast as i can
> *


i got a sneek peek.....
[attachmentid=321265]
:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

AAAAHHHHHHGGGGGRRRRRRRR, MY HEARTIES!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

just joking wey! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

A HOY MATEE!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 08:50 AM~4044925
> *i got a sneek peek.....
> [attachmentid=321265]
> :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WHO BLOWS THERE???, I MEAN WHO GOES THERE???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 08:53 AM~4044951
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


ouch! just joking wey!.......i got you good though... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

you play around so did you hear what i got


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 08:57 AM~4044968
> *you play around so did you hear what i got
> *


no...i was just setting you up for that...SO,YOUR ARE WORKING ON SOMETHING NEW ?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 08:54 AM~4044955
> *WHO BLOWS THERE???, I MEAN WHO GOES THERE???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:....

ARRRRGGGGGG.....THERE BE A SHIP WENCH AROUND HERE SOMEWHERES......


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup 63 SS 409 Impala


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

good setup though :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 09:59 AM~4044977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:....
> 
> ARRRRGGGGGG.....THERE BE A SHIP WENCH AROUND HERE SOMEWHERES......
> *



WELL SHIVER ME TIMBERS MATEE, I'M GONNA GET TIS WENCH TO WALK ME PLANK, HARDY HAR HAR!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 08:59 AM~4044978
> *Yup 63 SS 409 Impala
> *


 :0 COOL...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 09:01 AM~4044990
> *WELL SHIVER ME TIMBERS MATEE, I'M GONNA GET TIS WENCH TO WALK ME PLANK, HARDY HAR HAR!
> *


[attachmentid=321277]
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 10:03 AM~4045004
> *[attachmentid=321277]
> :biggrin:
> *



AAAAHHHHHHHGGGGGGRRRRR! TIS TREASURE ISLE MY HEARTIES... TIS LOOKS LIKE HE WENT TO SEE PAUL WALL!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ARRRRRRRGGGGGGG.....DONT BE POSTIN ME MAP TO ME BURIED TREZA.....EVERY SWABBY BE TRYIN TO STEAL ME LOOT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 10:07 AM~4045024
> *ARRRRRRRGGGGGGG.....DONT BE POSTIN ME MAP TO ME BURIED TREZA.....EVERY SWABBY BE TRYIN TO STEAL ME LOOT
> *



Time out... "STEAL ME LOOT"???... Are we talking like pirates or leprechauns???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I THOUGHT LOOT WAS A GENERIC TERM


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 10:10 AM~4045034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO WHERES TROUBLE AT....LETS GET SOME LEPRECHAUN SHIT GOING....

GOD DAMN KIDS ALWAYS TRYING TO STEAL ME LUCKY CHARMS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MMMMMM....TACOS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where's me gold!!!! ONE!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WTF is a leprechaun doin in the hood anyway? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 10:44 AM~4045238
> *WTF is a leprechaun doin in the hood anyway?  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *



Cause he's GANGSTER!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RIGHT!..... :scrutinize:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI...YOU GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW TOMORROW TO SUPPORT THE WEE NARDS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 10:48 AM~4045272
> *SIDI...YOU GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW TOMORROW TO SUPPORT THE WEE NARDS
> *


Not sure yet bro, I think I might be prepping the Regal for paint, cause the deal with my tio was that me and my cousin prep it and he'll paint it for free, paint included. :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 08:44 AM~4044893
> *hey your bro still going to LA this weekend?
> *


YEP. ARE YOU?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 08:57 AM~4044968
> *you play around so did you hear what i got
> *


From the one armed lady in Vegas???.....just take your penicillan and it will go away. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 09:50 AM~4045278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:where did you get that pic with alton brown from?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 09:59 AM~4045324
> *From the one armed lady in Vegas???.....just take your penicillan and it will go away. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 09:52 AM~4045293
> *Not sure yet bro, I think I might be prepping the Regal for paint, cause the deal with my tio was that me and my cousin prep it and he'll paint it for free, paint included.  :0
> *



:0 

1st. whose yer tio
2nd. what color
3rd. candy or base/clear


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 09:50 AM~4045278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 09:57 AM~4045319
> *YEP.  ARE YOU?
> *


NO.... :angry: BUT ILL BE GOING TO THE BIKE SHW TOMORRW :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4045454

joke of the day!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 09:59 AM~4045324
> *From the one armed lady in Vegas???.....just take your penicillan and it will go away. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: I DONT THINK THAT WILL HELP... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4045095


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BE BACK LOOKING FOR A TOPIC TO FUK UP


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 10:37 AM~4045593
> *BE BACK LOOKING FOR A TOPIC TO FUK UP
> *


OH OHH THERES TROUBLE BREWING...
[attachmentid=321352]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 09:50 AM~4045278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES SIR........ ! ! !


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 09:59 AM~4045324
> *From the one armed lady in Vegas???.....just take your penicillan and it will go away. :biggrin:
> *


U A-hole


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 10:45 AM~4045647
> *U A-hole
> *


[attachmentid=321357]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 10:40 AM~4045616
> *OH OHH THERES TROUBLE BREWING...
> [attachmentid=321352]
> *



C H A L I O :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO INSTALLS HYDROS IN THE GLENDALE/PHX AREA


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 10:40 AM~4045616
> *OH OHH THERES TROUBLE BREWING...
> [attachmentid=321352]
> *



SHUNNN OF BICHS. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.....WERE GONNA FUCK UP SOMEONES TOPIC....THIS'LL BE FUN


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 21 2005, 10:50 AM~4045676
> *SHUNNN  OF            BICHS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
LEAVE CHALIO ALONE... :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 11:03 AM~4045347
> *:0
> 
> 1st.  whose yer tio
> ...



1. My tio is "Gera", he's from high rollerz c.c.
2. hint- you can't miss it. you'll see when it comes out.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Oct 21 2005, 11:49 AM~4045671
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHO INSTALLS HYDROS IN THE GLENDALE/PHX AREA
> *


Loco's!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hey how come no one told me what topic we are fucking up.. it doesn't count unless we are all in one!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit i'm bored like a mofo, I already finished all my work for the day like 2 hours ago!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 11:16 AM~4045898
> *Shit i'm bored like a mofo, I already finished all my work for the day like 2 hours ago!
> *




why do i have a feeling 357 and troubs went to look for a forum to jump into and instead or checking out chicks..... ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 12:25 PM~4045958
> *why do i have a feeling 357 and troubs went to look for a forum to jump into and instead or checking out chicks..... ! ! ! ! ! !
> *



Never listen to your gut instinct.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 10:45 AM~4045647
> *U A-hole
> *


CALM DOWN......JUS PLAYIN!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 11:25 AM~4045958
> *why do i have a feeling 357 and troubs went to look for a forum to jump into and instead or checking out chicks..... ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


shit....ive been on the phone w/ state farm for the past hour..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 12:33 PM~4046016
> *shit....ive been on the phone w/ state farm for the past hour..... :thumbsdown:
> *



So is that what you call it now??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 11:26 AM~4045968
> *Never listen to your gut instinct.
> *





ALWAYS LISTEN TO YOUR GUT INSTINCT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 12:37 PM~4046042
> *ALWAYS LISTEN TO YOUR GUT INSTINCT
> *



NEVARRRRRRR!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 11:29 AM~4045987
> *CALM DOWN......JUS PLAYIN!
> *


NO SHE WASNT I HAVE A PICTURE OF HER... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=321400]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i thought trouble was lookin for a topic......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_I CAN MAKE THAT MUCH MONEY IN LIKE 5 SECONDS_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 12:55 PM~4046181
> *i thought trouble was lookin for a topic......
> *


SOMEONE ELSE LOOK I DONT KNOW ........ITS HURTING MY HEAD


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DER CAPTAIN


[attachmentid=321447]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AHOY!!!!

DA SHIP WENCH......SWAB ME DECK!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 02:09 PM~4046645
> *AHOY!!!!
> 
> DA SHIP WENCH......SWAB ME DECK!!!!
> *


YEAH SWAB MY DICK OOPS MY DECK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:09 PM~4046649
> *YEAH SWAB MY DICK OOPS MY DECK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .....yeah....somethin like that....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I HAVEN'T POSTED SHIT TODAY.... BACK TO THE PIRATE THING HUH??


I CAN'T BELIVE I GET PAID TO PLAY TEXAS HOLD 'EM AT WORK....

I JUST SERVED SOME PEOPLE ! ! ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 12:16 PM~4046291
> *SOMEONE ELSE LOOK I DONT KNOW ........ITS HURTING MY HEAD
> *





DONT RUB IT SO HARD... ITS STARTING TO CHAIF


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

lube, lube, lube


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 01:15 PM~4046689
> *I HAVEN'T POSTED SHIT TODAY.... BACK TO THE PIRATE THING HUH??
> I CAN'T BELIVE I GET PAID TO PLAY TEXAS HOLD 'EM AT WORK....
> 
> ...


better bring home some $$$$


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

COUGH COUGH:SPIT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

PARTY IN MY PANTS...
POCKET THAT IS.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

so i see troubles changed his signature again....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OKAY I THINK I FOUND ONE.....
"WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVENUE"....WHO GIVES A FU*K


LET ME KNOW BEFORE WE GO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, lets all jump on to richmond and just have our regular conversation.... like dont' answer any of thier questions... or even respond to thier posts.. just straight up go in there and bull shit...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so when are we going


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

fuck it----lets go.. just jump in to richmond ave... i'm gone...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PEACE...ALRIGHT IT WORKED SHES GONE.HAHAHAHAHA
JUST KIDDING IM GONE TOO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:34 PM~4046831
> *PEACE...ALRIGHT IT WORKED SHES GONE.HAHAHAHAHA
> JUST KIDDING IM GONE TOO
> *





FUCK YOU TROUBS... ! ! ! ! I HEARD THAT... I KNEW YOU'D COME BACK AND TALK SHIT... 

I GOT YOUR NUMBER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY..... COME TO RICHMOND AVE... THATS WHERE WE ARE.... !! !! 

lmfao


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA......SOME OF THE PEOPLE IN THERE WERE LIKE :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

FUCK THAT.. I KNOW WHERE THEY WENT.. THEY CAME HERE.. 
THEY JUST POSTED A LINK ON THIER SITE TO SHOW WHERE WE ALL CAME FROM.. GO BACK AND SEE......
THE JIG IS UP


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 02:59 PM~4047035
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *



Sup girl??? Does it mean you like it when your eyes roll to the back of your head??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:01 PM~4047048
> *Sup girl??? Does it mean you like it when your eyes roll to the back of your head???  :biggrin:
> *




LMFAO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MEANS YOU GOTTA HIT IT HARDER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FUCK....THEY'RE ALL IN HERE NOW.....

LETS GO TO THE EAST COAST AND SHIT ON THEM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 03:03 PM~4047071
> *MEANS YOU GOTTA HIT IT HARDER
> *



That's not what she said, :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHYS DIRTYSANCHES423 
GOT TO HAVE SOO MUCH TO SAY??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:04 PM~4047080
> *WHYS DIRTYSANCHES423
> GOT TO HAVE SOO MUCH TO SAY??
> *



I know, shit I gonna ask for cliff notes.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:04 PM~4047079
> *That's not what she said,  :biggrin:
> *



NO....DONT....STOP.... :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

IS IT SNOWING IN HOUSTON?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IM GONNA LOOK FOR SOMEWHERE TO GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:06 PM~4047099
> *SAY WHAT/.?? WHO THE FUCK YOU TALKING TO?
> *


BUSTED!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

you guys went without telling me dam it and got caught :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:06 PM~4047099
> *IS IT SNOWING IN HOUSTON?
> *



It's snowing at my desk.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ITS A MOVIE LINE FROM THAT METHOD MAN/RED MAN MOVIE....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Someone is writing a novel...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DAMN I WAS JUST GONE FOR A LITTLEBIT...


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

WUSUP DAWGS I'M LOOKING FOR THIS HOE I FUCKED YEARS AGO. THINK SHE GOES BY GLENDALEGIRL O SOMETHIN LIKE THAT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUBBZ POCKET IS SNOWING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 21 2005, 02:07 PM~4047107
> *BUSTED!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HUH!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> It's snowing at my desk.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 03:09 PM~4047133
> *WUSUP DAWGS I'M LOOKING FOR THIS HOE I FUCKED YEARS AGO.  THINK SHE GOES BY GLENDALEGIRL O SOMETHIN LIKE THAT
> *



WTF??? Shit when did we turn into findyourpartner.com???


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

NOBODY KNOWS THAT HOE? :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 02:08 PM~4047114
> *you guys went without telling me dam it and got caught :roflmao:
> *




SORRY HOMIE... DONT' BLINK


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:11 PM~4047147
> *WTF??? Shit when did we turn into findyourpartner.com???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:09 PM~4047133
> *WUSUP DAWGS I'M LOOKING FOR THIS HOE I FUCKED YEARS AGO.  THINK SHE GOES BY GLENDALEGIRL O SOMETHIN LIKE THAT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 03:13 PM~4047163
> *:uh:
> *



^ he likes it too, :biggrin:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

I COULDN'T LOOK AT THAT HOES FACE BUT I REMEMBER HER BANANA TITS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:11 PM~4047151
> *NOBODY KNOWS THAT HOE?  :dunno:
> *



THINK I SAW HER AT YOUR MOMMA HOUSE....


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:14 PM~4047181
> *THINK I SAW HER AT YOUR MOMMA HOUSE....
> *


PROBABLY WAS, MUST HAVE MISSED HER SINCE I WAS DICKING DOWN YOUR OLD LADY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:15 PM~4047184
> *PROBABLY WAS, MUST HAVE MISSED HER SINCE I WAS DICKING DOWN YOUR OLD LADY
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:15 PM~4047184
> *PROBABLY WAS, MUST HAVE MISSED HER SINCE I WAS DICKING DOWN YOUR OLD LADY
> *





YOUR STUPID HOMIE AND YOU DONT EVEN KNOW IT.....


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

YO BUBBA YOU EVER SELL THAT SHRIMP BOAT?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 03:15 PM~4047184
> *PROBABLY WAS, MUST HAVE MISSED HER SINCE I WAS DICKING DOWN YOUR OLD LADY
> *



Uhhhhh, she is a lady.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:16 PM~4047194
> *YO BUBBA YOU EVER SELL THAT SHRIMP BOAT?
> *





YOU EVER STOP FUCKING DUDES


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:17 PM~4047196
> *Uhhhhh, she is a lady.
> *


THEN I'LL FUCK THAT BITCH TOO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 03:16 PM~4047194
> *YO BUBBA YOU EVER SELL THAT SHRIMP BOAT?
> *



I got your boat.


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:17 PM~4047202
> *YOU EVER STOP FUCKING DUDES
> *


YOU EVER STOP SHIFTING COCKS?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:17 PM~4047203
> *THEN I'LL FUCK THAT BITCH TOO
> *



HOMIE YOU COULDN'T TOUCH ME WITH A 10 FOOT POLE... LET ALONE YOUR 2 INCH DICK...


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:18 PM~4047210
> *HOMIE YOU COULDN'T TOUCH ME WITH A 10 FOOT POLE... LET ALONE YOUR 2 INCH DICK...
> *


TRUE I DON'T MESS WITH ARAPA-HOEZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:18 PM~4047210
> *HOMIE YOU COULDN'T TOUCH ME WITH A 10 FOOT POLE... LET ONLY YOUR 2 INCH DICK...
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:18 PM~4047209
> *YOU EVER STOP SHIFTING COCKS?
> *


EH HOMIE...YOU BETTER TUCK TAIL AND GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:19 PM~4047218
> *TRUE I DON'T MESS WITH ARAPA-HOEZ
> *




ONLY HOE YOU KNOW IS YOUR MAMMA.. HAD TO COME TO AZ CUZ SHE FUCKED ALL THE GUYS IN HOUSTON...


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:19 PM~4047219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:21 PM~4047230
> *ONLY HOE YOU KNOW IS YOUR MAMMA.. HAD TO COME TO AZ CUZ SHE FUCKED ALL THE GUYS IN HOUSTON...
> *


FUCK THEM HOUSTON HOEZ


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:22 PM~4047239
> *FUCK THEM HOUSTON HOEZ
> *



YOU SAID IT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:14 PM~4047173
> *I COULDN'T LOOK AT THAT HOES FACE BUT I REMEMBER HER BANANA TITS
> *


OH IT WAS YOUR MAMA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT SHIT WAS FUCKIN FUNNY.....DUDE THOUGHT THAT LAY IT LOW WAS FUCKIN UP AND ON THE FRITZ


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THAT WAS GOOD FUN!! !! !!

WE GOT TO DO THAT AGAIN... NEXT WEEK :thumbsup: 

THIS TIME WE NEED BIG RAY AND BLUE 7 & DA KNIGHTSTALKER... EVERYBODY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: FRED....yer such a dick.....postin that map to richmond st..... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ruben?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

RUBEN!! :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:18 PM~4047206
> *I got your boat.
> *



that shits funny


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

got one :biggrin: , so whats going on tonight?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IM GOIN TO HOUSTON.........
OR SOMEWHERE GOTTA GET SOME S**W


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 02:35 PM~4047329
> *IM GOIN TO HOUSTON.........
> OR SOMEWHERE GOTTA GET SOME SNOW
> *



I GOTCHA HOMIE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whatever....i gotta do a side job right after work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:32 PM~4047316
> *Sup Ruben?
> *



:biggrin: Sup homie.... i'ma have to go take a sneak peek at that regal i'm hearing so much about... maybe get some spy pictures? :dunno: :tongue:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

that was cheaper than a plane ticket


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 02:35 PM~4047339
> *:biggrin: Sup homie.... i'ma have to go take a sneak peek at that regal i'm hearing so much about... maybe get some spy pictures?  :dunno:  :tongue:
> *



YEAH, YEAH DO THAT!!!! 
WE NEED PICS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:33 PM~4047321
> *RUBEN!!  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 03:35 PM~4047339
> *:biggrin: Sup homie.... i'ma have to go take a sneak peek at that regal i'm hearing so much about... maybe get some spy pictures?  :dunno:  :tongue:
> *


Negative ghost rider, not till it's painted.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:38 PM~4047353
> *Negative ghost rider, not till it's painted.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 21 2005, 02:09 PM~4047133
> *WUSUP DAWGS I'M LOOKING FOR THIS HOE I FUCKED YEARS AGO.  THINK SHE GOES BY GLENDALEGIRL O SOMETHIN LIKE THAT
> *


She doenst come on here anymore. DRAMA!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OKAY TOP GUN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:38 PM~4047353
> *Negative ghost rider, not till it's painted.
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

jen....you missed some funny shit


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 03:40 PM~4047366
> *
> *



You could go check it out though.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 03:40 PM~4047361
> *She doenst come on here anymore.  DRAMA!!!!
> *



THOSE HER TITTIES?

DAMMIT THERE GONE ANYONE SAVE THEM...HAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4047370
> *THOSE HE TITTIES?
> *


and nasty pierced on at that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4047369
> *You could go check it out though.
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 03:43 PM~4047378
> *and nasty pierced on at that
> *


3 dollar hoe with a 5 dollar piercing.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4047370
> *THOSE HER TITTIES?
> 
> DAMMIT THERE GONE ANYONE SAVE THEM...HAHA
> *


You know who that is Troub.....remember???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 03:43 PM~4047382
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


It's beat right now but gimme a month, I have to buy some parts for it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OH GOD....ALL OF YOU KNOW HER???? :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I KNOW WHO IT IS AND THOSE WERENT HER TITTIES


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 03:47 PM~4047411
> *I KNOW WHO IT IS AND THOSE WERENT HER TITTIES
> *



HOUSTON, WE HAVE CONFIRMATION.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4047370
> *THOSE HER TITTIES?
> 
> DAMMIT THERE GONE ANYONE SAVE THEM...HAHA
> *


WERE THE TITIES GO????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 02:47 PM~4047411
> *I KNOW WHO IT IS AND THOSE WERENT HER TITTIES
> *


Remember the broad that started all that drama???? Watch I'll tell you about her tonite. Are you going to the shop??? 

Ray knows who she is!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 02:40 PM~4047363
> *OKAY TOP GUN
> *



BLACK HAWK TO SNAKE EYE.. COME IN SNAKE EYE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WTF

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4046878


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2005, 01:39 PM~4046878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THATS SEXY AS HELL...... HMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

JUST GOT BACK WENT TO McDONALDS AND GOT 
ME A HOT FUDGE SUNDAE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 02:45 PM~4047397
> *It's beat right now but gimme a month, I have to buy some parts for it.
> *



 Bet it looks better than mine... but that's ok... ur tio and i are gonna have it lookin goood next year...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:00 PM~4047462
> *JUST GOT BACK WENT TO McDONALDS AND GOT
> ME A HOT FUDGE SUNDAE
> *



ADAM... SHOW HIM YOUR HOT FUDGE SUNDAY :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FRRRRRRRBBBBBBB


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:05 PM~4047491
> *ADAM... SHOW HIM YOUR HOT FUDGE SUNDAY :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



SICK........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 04:00 PM~4047463
> * Bet it looks better than mine... but that's ok... ur tio and i are gonna have it lookin goood next year...
> *


Actually yours is in better shape, seriously.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FOR THE ONES WHO DIDNT MAKE IT TO HOUSTON "RICHMOND AVE"













[attachmentid=321561]
U LIKE...HAHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:12 PM~4047543
> *FOR THE ONES WHO DIDNT MAKE IT TO HOUSTON "RICHMOND AVE"
> [attachmentid=321561]
> U LIKE...HAHA
> *



:barf: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYTHING GOING ON TONITE?????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:12 PM~4047543
> *FOR THE ONES WHO DIDNT MAKE IT TO HOUSTON "RICHMOND AVE"
> [attachmentid=321561]
> U LIKE...HAHA
> *




I WONDER WHAT HER SEEDS LOOK LIKE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GETTING READY FOR COMPTON


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:11 PM~4047534
> *Actually yours is in better shape, seriously.
> *



:around: :nono: U wouldn't say that if u seen it in person...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:16 PM~4047575
> *GETTING READY FOR COMPTON
> *




OHHHHHH--- WELL, YOU SUCK....

YOU SUCK A BIG WHITE VEINY PEE PEE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TROUBS....YOU GOING?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:17 PM~4047582
> *
> 
> YOU SUCK A BIG WHITE VEINY PEE PEE
> *


Hey quit talking about me that way :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

at least she said it was big and not 2 inches..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 03:24 PM~4047622
> *at least she said it was big and not 2 inches..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 04:19 PM~4047591
> *TROUBS....YOU GOING?
> *


GOT MY VEST ON ONE IN THE CHAMBER AND EXTRA CLIPS....J/P
DONT KNOW YET...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BE BACK GOIN TO RICHMOND


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:27 PM~4047647
> *GOT MY VEST ON ONE IN THE CHAMBER AND EXTRA CLIPS....J/P
> DONT KNOW YET...
> *



WHY J/P??? 

THAT SHOULD BE FOR REAL!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i was just in texas....we fuckem all up....they thought their forum was fucked up....double checkin titles and shit..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DONT THINK THEY LIKE US


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FUCK'EM


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:37 PM~4047708
> *DONT THINK THEY LIKE US
> *



_I_ DONT LIKE US


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TRUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 04:37 PM~4047714
> *FUCK'EM
> *


U CAN..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:39 PM~4047728
> *U CAN..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ILL WATCH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 04:17 PM~4047581
> *:around:  :nono: U wouldn't say that if u seen it in person...
> *



I'm telling you my car is not in good shape. So many waves on it I feel like going surfing.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:40 PM~4047732
> *ILL WATCH
> *


THOUGHT I HAD ISSUES ARE YOU SURE WERE NOT RELATED?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just curious....what kind of work do you all do???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:40 PM~4047732
> *ILL WATCH
> *



357 you have a freak on your hands.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:43 PM~4047745
> *I'm telling you my car is not in good shape. So many waves on it I feel like going surfing.
> *


ECSPECIALLY THAT DOOR...... I WALKED BY AND FELL IN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 04:44 PM~4047752
> *Just curious....what kind of work do you all do???
> *


HUH!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 04:44 PM~4047752
> *Just curious....what kind of work do you all do???
> *


I work at CSK AUTO INC. in the pricing department I basically don't do shit. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 04:45 PM~4047756
> *ECSPECIALLY THAT DOOR...... I WALKED BY AND FELL IN
> *



Seriously. Isn't the body in bad shape trouble???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:44 PM~4047754
> *357 you have a freak on your hands.
> *


SHE'S SUCH A GOOD GIRL..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 03:44 PM~4047752
> *Just curious....what kind of work do you all do???
> *


CAR AUDIO FOR 12 YRS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 04:45 PM~4047756
> *ECSPECIALLY THAT DOOR...... I WALKED BY AND FELL IN
> *



Wait a minute... why you clownin??? At least I wasn't the one screaming, "chalio, chalio,..." Hahahahaha... J/P pimpin don't take it personal.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 04:47 PM~4047777
> *SHE'S SUCH A GOOD GIRL..... :thumbsup:
> *



hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:44 PM~4047749
> *THOUGHT I HAD ISSUES ARE YOU SURE WERE NOT RELATED?
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:48 PM~4047789
> *Wait a minute... why you clownin??? At least I wasn't the one screaming, "chalio, chalio,..." Hahahahaha... J/P pimpin don't take it personal.
> *



LMFAO....MUTTA FUKR U GOT SCARED TOO...... OH SHIT IM TURNING
RED, WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OL SHIT

I OWE YOU 2 FOUNTAIN DRINKS HUH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 04:50 PM~4047801
> *LMFAO....MUTTA FUKR U GOT SCARED TOO...... OH SHIT IM TURNING
> RED, WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OL SHIT
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha... fak yeah I got scared, shit. I was in the street fak the dumb. lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M AN ACCOUNTS MGR FOR A CATALOG COMPANY....
WWW.QUARRYCRITTERS.COM


SELL STUFFED ANIMALS... BASICALLY JUNK...

HMMM..STUFFED ANIMALS.. LIKE DAMION WAYNES IN COLORS.. WHEN HE'S HUMPING THAT BUNNY... OH.. THAT SCENE ALWAYS GETS ME GOING..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:51 PM~4047809
> *Hahahahaha... fak yeah I got scared, shit. I was in the street fak the dumb. lol.
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YALL TALKING BOUT.....SOUNDS FUNNY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GALLAGHERS BAR & GRILL.. ALMA SCHOOL AND WARNER.. 
5:30.... BE THERE AND BRING THE PARTY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 04:53 PM~4047817
> *WHAT THE FUCK YALL TALKING BOUT.....SOUNDS FUNNY
> *


MY CAR CATCHING FIRE THIS FUKR WAS THERE
SHIT ALL THE CARS WERE WHIT FROM THE EXTINGUISHER
I WAS ALL WHITE JAMAL FUKN SPRYED THE FUK OUT THE TRUNK AND I WAS
BASICALLY IN THERE MY CAR WAS ALL SNOWED UP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:53 PM~4047818
> *GALLAGHERS BAR & GRILL.. ALMA SCHOOL AND WARNER..
> 5:30.... BE THERE AND BRING THE PARTY
> *


Dang that's a journey, pack a lunch and go type of shit. I'm alright I have a bottle of yager and a bunch of red bulls.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 03:48 PM~4047784
> *CAR AUDIO FOR 12 YRS
> *


wasnt tryin to be all up in everyones business....just wonderin how everyone has this much time at work to be on here all day. I'm an Accounting Manager for a mechanical contractor and I'm getting laid off at the end of November....so I dont give a shit anymore.....but where am I going to find a job with all the fringe benefits that I have here????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:55 PM~4047831
> *MY CAR CATCHING FIRE THIS FUKR WAS THERE
> SHIT ALL THE CARS WERE WHIT FROM THE EXTINGUISHER
> I WAS ALL WHITE JAMAL FUKN SPRYED THE FUK OUT THE TRUNK AND I WAS
> ...


THATS RIGHT.....YOU WERE TELL US THAT STORY SUNDAY NITE....YOU BURNED YOURSELF.....THATS RIGHT THAT IS FUNNY..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:53 PM~4047818
> *GALLAGHERS BAR & GRILL.. ALMA SCHOOL AND WARNER..
> 5:30.... BE THERE AND BRING THE PARTY
> *


ID SAY WHY SO FAR BUT I BET ITS CLOSE TO YOUR HOME


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:52 PM~4047812
> *I'M AN ACCOUNTS MGR FOR A CATALOG COMPANY....
> WWW.QUARRYCRITTERS.COM
> SELL STUFFED ANIMALS... BASICALLY JUNK...
> ...


do you like it??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 04:55 PM~4047831
> *MY CAR CATCHING FIRE THIS FUKR WAS THERE
> SHIT ALL THE CARS WERE WHIT FROM THE EXTINGUISHER
> I WAS ALL WHITE JAMAL FUKN SPRYED THE FUK OUT THE TRUNK AND I WAS
> ...



you can't stop an electrical fire. That mutafuker was stupid leaving the wires connected direct.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 04:56 PM~4047842
> *THATS RIGHT.....YOU WERE TELL US THAT STORY SUNDAY NITE....YOU BURNED YOURSELF.....THATS RIGHT THAT IS FUNNY..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR BURNING IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 03:55 PM~4047837
> *wasnt tryin to be all up in everyones business....just wonderin how everyone has this much time at work to be on here all day.  I'm an Accounting Manager for a mechanical contractor and I'm getting laid off at the end of November....so I dont give a shit anymore.....but where am I going to find a job with all the fringe benefits that I have here????
> *


EXACTLY... :biggrin: MY MIND NEEDS A MENTAL WORKOUT SOMETIMES.. NOT TURNING TO MUSH IN HERE WITH YOU FUCKERS... (NOT YOU JEN-YOUR THE ONLY NORMAL ONE) BUT WHY QUIT AND WORK TWICE AS HARD FOR THE SAME PAY SOMEWHERE ELSE... I GOT TOO MUCH SOLATAIRE & INTERNET CHECKERS TO PLAY..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YALL SHOULD COME TO THE EAST TO PARTY.....NOT AS MANY KNUCKLE-HEADS OUT THERE AS IN WEST, AND WE BITCH SLAP THE ONES WHO TRY


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm ready to start my own communications business, Jen after you get laid off, come with me! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

^ This calls for a round of tetris.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 03:56 PM~4047843
> *ID SAY WHY SO FAR BUT I BET ITS CLOSE TO YOUR HOME
> *



HEY, YOU NEVER INVITE US TO YOUR SIDE OF TOWN... GOTTA DO WHAT I GOTTA DO.. 

MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME AND HANG OUT ! ! ! ! 
THE WEATHER IS MUCH BETTER OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 05:58 PM~4047860
> *YALL SHOULD COME TO THE EAST TO PARTY.....NOT AS MANY KNUCKLE-HEADS OUT THERE AS IN WEST, AND WE BITCH SLAP THE ONES WHO TRY
> *



*NORTH SIIIIIDDDDE!*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:59 PM~4047868
> *HEY, YOU NEVER INVITE US TO YOUR SIDE OF TOWN... GOTTA DO WHAT I GOTTA DO..
> 
> MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME AND HANG OUT ! ! ! !
> ...



It's nice over here too.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:57 PM~4047855
> *EXACTLY...  :biggrin: MY MIND NEEDS A MENTAL WORKOUT SOMETIMES.. NOT TURNING TO MUSH IN HERE WITH YOU FUCKERS... (NOT YOU JEN-YOUR THE ONLY NORMAL ONE) BUT WHY QUIT AND WORK TWICE AS HARD FOR THE SAME PAY SOMEWHERE ELSE... I GOT TOO MUCH SOLATAIRE & INTERNET CHECKERS TO PLAY..
> *


LOL ...I know what you mean. Ok everyone....have a great weekend..maybe see ya at the bike show tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 05:00 PM~4047885
> *LOL ...I know what you mean.  Ok everyone....have a great weekend..maybe see ya at the bike show tomorrow!    :thumbsup:
> *



Probably.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 04:00 PM~4047885
> *LOL ...I know what you mean.  Ok everyone....have a great weekend..maybe see ya at the bike show tomorrow!    :thumbsup:
> *



SEE YOU TOMRW.. I'M COMING TO FIND YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2005, 03:58 PM~4047861
> *I'm ready to start my own communications business, Jen after you get laid off, come with me! :biggrin:
> *


Let's talk about it when you get back in Phx!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2005, 03:55 PM~4047837
> *wasnt tryin to be all up in everyones business....just wonderin how everyone has this much time at work to be on here all day.  I'm an Accounting Manager for a mechanical contractor and I'm getting laid off at the end of November....so I dont give a shit anymore.....but where am I going to find a job with all the fringe benefits that I have here????
> *


we do car audio, but its mostly for the insurance companies, if you get yer car broken into....we fix everything.....i do more job coordinating than installation which keeps me at my desk......to fuck with the az side..... :thumbsup: 

actually i dont know what i was doing in my free time before i was on here?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:59 PM~4047877
> *It's nice over here too.
> *



CHANDLER ! ! ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M OUTTA HERE.. GOT TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED ! ! ! ! !

SEE EVERYONE (IF YOUR LAZY ASS GETS UP TO GO) AT THE BIKE SHOW TMRW.. COME OUT AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER.. AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALKING -- IT AIN'T NOTHING BUT LOVE --- YA FEEL ME!!!!!


BYE FRED ! ! ! --


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 05:02 PM~4047907
> *CHANDLER ! ! ! ! !  :thumbsup:
> *



Nobody knows me in chandler.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 05:04 PM~4047927
> *I'M OUTTA HERE.. GOT TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED ! ! ! ! !
> 
> SEE EVERYONE (IF YOUR LAZY ASS GETS UP TO GO) AT THE BIKE SHOW TMRW.. COME OUT AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER.. AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALKING -- IT AIN'T NOTHING BUT LOVE --- YA FEEL ME!!!!!
> ...



Peace outside!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:55 PM~4047835
> *Dang that's a journey, pack a lunch and go type of shit. I'm alright I have a bottle of yager and a bunch of red bulls.
> *


so you gonna pack yer lunch and head out?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:05 PM~4047935
> *Nobody knows me in chandler.
> *



PERFECT ! ! ! 
IN COG NI TO 


PLUS, I AM CHANDLER... AND I KNOW YOU.. ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 05:07 PM~4047945
> *so you gonna pack yer lunch and head out?
> *



I don't think so, I have a dinner to go to.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:57 PM~4047849
> *you can't stop an electrical fire. That mutafuker was stupid leaving the wires connected direct.
> *


you can w/ the right extinguisher


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 03:58 PM~4047865
> *^ This calls for a round of tetris.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 05:09 PM~4047955
> *you can w/ the right extinguisher
> *



Whatever smart guy, thanx for stealing my glory.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:05 PM~4047935
> *Nobody knows me in chandler.
> *


we do/// :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 05:10 PM~4047966
> *we do/// :thumbsup:
> *


Female wise...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:11 PM~4047973
> *Female wise...
> *


trying to run up on sum _fresh_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 05:12 PM~4047974
> *trying to run up on sum fresh
> *



Yessir!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 04:13 PM~4047983
> *Yessir!
> *


unfortunately.....ive been out of the ho loop for 7 yrs


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 05:21 PM~4048020
> *unfortunately.....ive been out of the ho loop for 7 yrs
> *


No comment.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:30 PM~4047306
> *THAT WAS GOOD FUN!! !! !!
> 
> WE GOT TO DO THAT AGAIN...  NEXT WEEK :thumbsup:
> ...


it got too busy here @ work and i couldnt...next till i will,if its not too busy...... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

So i got my bike rideable

far from done after the show it's to another teardown and get it ready for 2006

what do u all think it's a 72 Schwinn typhoon 26" beach cruiser


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace outside.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 21 2005, 04:50 PM~4048162
> *So i got my bike rideable
> 
> far from done after the show it's to another teardown and get it ready for 2006
> ...


i likes :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

peace im out!....hope to see some of you tomorrow @ the bike show....



oh yeah and blue7 ill tell your vegas hunny to call you
[attachmentid=321642]
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

STREET STARS is now full time and filming in Pheonix, Arizona and surrounding cities thanks to Johnny M. 73 riviera youll see more of Johnny out there filming for up comming dvds, Johnny is a great friend of mine and its an honor to have him on my team, this is a big step for STREET STARS, the response from pheonix has already been great, its very apreciated and we will do our best to represent the streets of pheonix, keep a look out for Johnny in the streets, peace NICK GARCIA...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 21 2005, 06:50 PM~4048162
> *So i got my bike rideable
> 
> far from done after the show it's to another teardown and get it ready for 2006
> ...



thats a nice bike homie. I've been trying to find one of those ever since the Baby Boy movie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2005, 05:14 PM~4048270
> *STREET STARS is now full time and filming in Pheonix, Arizona and surrounding cities thanks to Johnny M. 73 riviera youll see more of Johnny out there filming for up comming dvds, Johnny is a great friend of mine and its an honor to have him on my team, this is a big step for STREET STARS, the response from pheonix has already been great, its very apreciated and we will do our best to represent the streets of pheonix, keep a look out for Johnny in the streets, peace NICK GARCIA...
> *



 :thumbsup: Got my copy from him a couple weeks ago...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2005, 04:26 PM~4048328
> * :thumbsup: Got my copy from him a couple weeks ago...
> *


thanks it apreciated, i cant wait to go out there ill be out there in november for the INDIVIDUALS picnic :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2005, 05:14 PM~4048270
> *STREET STARS is now full time and filming in Pheonix, Arizona and surrounding cities thanks to Johnny M. 73 riviera youll see more of Johnny out there filming for up comming dvds, Johnny is a great friend of mine and its an honor to have him on my team, this is a big step for STREET STARS, the response from pheonix has already been great, its very apreciated and we will do our best to represent the streets of pheonix, keep a look out for Johnny in the streets, peace NICK GARCIA...
> *


 :thumbsup: glad to hear that...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 21 2005, 05:06 PM~4048230
> *peace im out!....hope to see some of you tomorrow @ the bike show....
> oh yeah and blue7 ill tell your vegas hunny to call you
> [attachmentid=321642]
> ...


Fucker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 05:50 PM~4048454
> *Fucker :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey blue do you love her? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 21 2005, 05:57 PM~4048492
> *hey blue do you love her? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

TTT
[attachmentid=323770]


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

jap version of the breast sandwich


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Two marinated breastestsess on a whole wheat bun and fresh lettuce. :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=323791]
[attachmentid=323792]
[attachmentid=323795]
[attachmentid=323796]


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

that was a great night dee thank you for getting some pics


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 23 2005, 09:08 PM~4058281
> *[attachmentid=323791]
> [attachmentid=323792]
> [attachmentid=323795]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN! I didn't know HOOTER girls dig bikes?......I'm buying me one


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

the real reason help was delayed getting to FLORIDA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody??? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning! What's up Bubbz & 357! Just wanted to say thanks for coming out on Saturday! It was great to meet you guys in person and look forward to hanging out with you guys again. 

BTW....my son won first place and the People's Choice trophy! I'll post pics soon!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2005, 08:26 AM~4060263
> *Good Morning!  What's up Bubbz & 357!  Just wanted to say thanks for coming out on Saturday!  It was great to meet you guys in person and look forward to hanging out with you guys again.
> 
> BTW....my son won first place and the People's Choice trophy!  I'll post pics soon!!   :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS TO JEN AND HER SON !! !! All that hard work paid off!!! Johnny said we left right before the caravan of riders... :thumbsdown: Damn, wanted to see that ! ! Nice to meet you too....  
We always like coming out... supporting each other... 
How did your bro do in Compton?? 


GOOD WORK PHXKSTM - - your concept came full circle and looked bass ass!!!! Nice to meet you too!!! 

CONGRATS TO JOHNNY - HE WON FIRST FOR A 26"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 09:19 AM~4060460
> *CONGRATS TO JEN AND HER SON !! !! All that hard work paid off!!! Johnny said we left right before the caravan of riders... :thumbsdown: Damn, wanted to see that ! ! Nice to meet you too....
> We always like coming out... supporting each other...
> How did your bro do in Compton??
> ...


I talked to Todd last night, he said they (Hoppers, Street Life and P Dogg (Switch) all did extremely well representing AZ. Great job guys!! :thumbsup: 

WHEW!!!!!! and it's only Monday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 24 2005, 07:42 AM~4060153
> *:wave:
> *



Definitely NOT TALKING TO YOU :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2005, 08:17 AM~4060227
> *Sup everybody???  :biggrin:
> *





did you get to lay any paint this weekend.. or did you just prep the car?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 10:33 AM~4060502
> *did you get to lay any paint this weekend.. or did you just prep the car?
> *



I didn't even get to work on my car, I was busy working on somebody else's car. This weekend was not productive at all, but I partied at night. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Where is everyone??? I'm bored!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2005, 11:46 AM~4061235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you and I the only ones not working???? 

I'm gonna send a search party out for BUBBZ......!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

az is slow today i'll have to post some crazy pics keep u all entertained


new style pericing

what elephants really do when we are not watching
http://www.catweasel.org/tasteless/images/movie03.avi


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.catweasel.org/tasteless/images/movie02.mpg

"Give me back my purse!" bobby hill


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!.................

I AM SO FREAKIN TIRED


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 24 2005, 12:12 PM~4061429
> *BLAH!.................
> 
> I AM SO FREAKIN TIRED
> *


Monday's suck!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 24 2005, 12:12 PM~4061429
> *BLAH!.................
> 
> I AM SO FREAKIN TIRED
> *




TIRED OF BEING GAY??? 
:biggrin: 
GOOD ! ! !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 23 2005, 09:03 PM~4058246
> *Two marinated breastestsess on a whole wheat bun and fresh lettuce. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mmmmmmm


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

damn....yall aint doin shit.....ususally there is 4 or 5 pages i gotta read thru.....slow day...oh well


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 02:35 PM~4062250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mmmmmmm
> *



IS THAT RIGHT?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.buildabikeandmore.com/BuildABikeShow2005.html

link to the bike show saturday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 03:56 PM~4062364
> *IS THAT RIGHT?
> *



Hahahahaha... LAYETH THE SMACKETH DOWN!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a pile of leafs???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2005, 03:12 PM~4062473
> *What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a pile of leafs???
> *


FUCKED


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 04:14 PM~4062489
> *FUCKED
> *


Russell, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2005, 03:15 PM~4062494
> *Russell, lol.
> *



SIDDY.... I'M GLAD YOUR LAUGHING... REALLY I AM.... BECAUSE THAT MAKES ONE OF US!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a lake?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY DID THE RABBIT CROSS THE ROAD?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Why did the wife cross the road???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2005, 04:29 PM~4062586
> *Why did the wife cross the road???
> *


DEPENDS ON WHOS WIFE........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 24 2005, 04:30 PM~4062590
> *DEPENDS ON WHOS WIFE........
> *



No fool, the answer is 

who's gives a fuck why she crossed the road what the fuck was she doing outta the kitchen!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 02:56 PM~4062364
> *IS THAT RIGHT?
> *


you should know.... :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 03:36 PM~4062625
> *you should know.... :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup:
> *


"WHAT, WHAT SHOULD I KNOW...? WHY I ALWAYS GOTTA KNOW SOMETHING.. "
-scarface..

NO!! BUT REALLY, WHAT SHOULD I BE KNOWING?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 04:41 PM~4062653
> *"WHAT, WHAT SHOULD I KNOW...? WHY I ALWAYS GOTTA KNOW SOMETHING.. "
> -scarface..
> 
> ...



C'mon you know, that one thing, memmer???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats to Jen And D-man On the first place uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 03:41 PM~4062653
> *"WHAT, WHAT SHOULD I KNOW...? WHY I ALWAYS GOTTA KNOW SOMETHING.. "
> -scarface..
> 
> ...


WHY DO I ALWAYS HAVE TO SPELL EVERYTHING OUT FOR YOU...GO BACK A COUPLE OF PAGES.....THE PIC OF THE JAPANESE BREAST SANDWICH....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 03:46 PM~4062688
> *WHY DO I ALWAYS HAVE TO SPELL EVERYTHING OUT FOR YOU...GO BACK A COUPLE OF PAGES.....THE PIC OF THE JAPANESE BREAST SANDWICH....
> 
> HMMMMM....NOW THE LAST TIME I CHECKED....YOU WERE PART JAPANESE...AND YOU HAVE BREASTS....SO THATS WHY I SAID MMMMMMM....YES I SHOULD KNOW.
> ...


HOW ABOUT - GO FUCK YOURSELF... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

NO DINNER FOR U


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 04:46 PM~4062688
> *WHY DO I ALWAYS HAVE TO SPELL EVERYTHING OUT FOR YOU...GO BACK A COUPLE OF PAGES.....THE PIC OF THE JAPANESE BREAST SANDWICH....
> 
> HMMMMM....NOW THE LAST TIME I CHECKED....YOU WERE PART JAPANESE...AND YOU HAVE BREASTS....SO THATS WHY I SAID MMMMMMM....YES I SHOULD KNOW.
> ...



BuBBZ...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CANT U TWO DO THIS SHIT AT HOME


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YEAH...IM AN ASSHOLE......

DO YOU GET IT NOW....OR DO YOU NEED MORE OF AN EXPLAINATION?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a good divorce lawyer


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 24 2005, 03:52 PM~4062730
> *CANT U TWO DO THIS SHIT AT HOME
> *




NO SHIT... !!! 

ALWAYS GOTTA TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL...

HE'S TOO COOL.. HE JUST ''SERVED'' HIS LADY... 

:thumbsup: GOOD JOB BABE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ME AND HIM HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON...."SERVIN DA LADIES"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WE DO DO THIS AT HOME....SO NOTHING CHANGES THERE.....IM JUST GLAD TO SHARE EVERYTHING WITH YALL..... :thumbsup: 

AND WE'RE NOT MARRIED...SO NO NEED FOR A LAWYER....ALTHOUGH WE ACT MARRIED.....12 YRS NOW.... :around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 04:55 PM~4062751
> *NO SHIT... !!!
> 
> ALWAYS GOTTA TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL...
> ...



Hey 357 how do you do this??? ^^^ Help a homie out, :biggrin: .


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 03:55 PM~4062751
> *NO SHIT... !!!
> 
> ALWAYS GOTTA TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL...
> ...



DONT GET ALL DEFENSIVE....IM NOT SERVING ANYBODY....YOU WANTED AN EXPLAINATION SO I GAVE IT TO YOU....WHATS WRONG WITH THAT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 03:57 PM~4062773
> *WE DO DO THIS AT HOME....SO NOTHING CHANGES THERE.....IM JUST GLAD TO SHARE EVERYTHING WITH YALL..... :thumbsup:
> 
> AND WE'RE NOT MARRIED...SO NO NEED FOR A LAWYER....ALTHOUGH WE ACT MARRIED.....12 YRS NOW.... :around:
> *




NO - *YOU *DO THIS AT HOME.... 

HOPE EVERYBODY ENJOYED THE SHOW!!!! 

WELCOME TO MY LIFE... :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 04:00 PM~4062802
> *DONT GET ALL DEFENSIVE....IM NOT SERVING ANYBODY....YOU WANTED AN EXPLAINATION SO I GAVE IT TO YOU....WHATS WRONG WITH THAT
> *



NO, DONT START BACKTRACKING NOW.. YOU COULD HAVE EXPLAINED YOURSELF A THOUSAND DIFFERENT WAYS... BUT YOU CHOOSE TO BE A DICK!! THATS FINE..... HOPE YOUR EGO HAS BEEN STROKED SINCE YOU JUST 'SERVED' YOUR LADY !!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 03:57 PM~4062773
> *....ALTHOUGH WE ACT like 12 YR olds.... :around:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TRY AGAIN....

IT TAKES *TWO*

NO NO NO...WELCOME TO MY LIFE

WHAT SHOW.....THIS IS NOT THAT BIG OF A DEAL....GEEZ.... :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

REMEMBER....YOU TOLD ME TO GO "FUCK MY SELF"..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 04:06 PM~4062857
> *TRY AGAIN....
> 
> IT TAKES TWO
> ...



ADAM, ANY TIME YOU DISRESPECT ME.. ITS A BIG DEAL....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.....HOW WAS EVERYBODY ELSES WEEKEND.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BUH-BYE EVERYONE ! ! ! ! 
HAVE A WONDERFUL NITE !! !! 
:roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_AY...AY AY AY.....CHOLLAS NO LLORE...._


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 24 2005, 04:09 PM~4062891
> *SO.....HOW WAS EVERYBODY ELSES WEEKEND.....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 24 2005, 04:10 PM~4062896
> *BUH-BYE EVERYONE !  !  !  !
> HAVE A WONDERFUL NITE !! !!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 24 2005, 04:06 PM~4062855
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



RAISE YOUR HAND FOOL....WHEN YOU GOT SUM SNATCHED LINED UP.....THEN YOU CAN REPLY....

NO THATS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: damn! :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

357 you might want to find a flower shop on your way home and stop in and get some roses for Bubbz. I'm not trying to get in the middle but if you disrespect her like that, than some of these other fools are going to try that shit too. Than your gonna get mad and gonna have to kick some ass. Call her and apologize!! :tears: :tears: 

See watching Dr. Phil does really help!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Now I don't reply to most of the shit that goes on here but.........................................FUCK that was funny!!!

Now it really does read like a bunch of crap!


Thanks....PEACE!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BACK TO BUSINESS THIS SHIT SUCKS I HEARD IT ACTUALLY GOT STUCK
ON TOP OF THE STICK........ FUK I WOULD OF BEEN PISSED

[attachmentid=324623]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IM NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT....JUST TALKIN SHIT...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 24 2005, 03:26 PM~4063061
> *BACK TO BUSINESS THIS SHIT SUCKS I HEARD IT ACTUALLY GOT STUCK
> ON TOP OF THE STICK........ FUK I WOULD OF BEEN PISSED
> 
> ...


Thats a good pic. How did it get caught up? The fender or on the bottom of the car?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YES....PLEASE BACK TO BUSINESS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2005, 04:16 PM~4062963
> *357 you might want to find a flower shop on your way home and stop in and get some roses for Bubbz.  I'm not trying to get in the middle but if you disrespect her like that, than some of these other fools are going to try that shit too.  Than your gonna get mad and gonna have to kick some ass.  Call her and apologize!!  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> See watching Dr. Phil does really help!!
> *


who you calling a fool... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=324636]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WESTSIIIIDDDDDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE JENinPHX 

but if you disrespect her like that, than some of these other fools are going to try that shit too.

I WOULDNT RECOMMEND THAT.....I DONT KICK ASS...I GOT HOT SHIT FOR THAT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 24 2005, 04:36 PM~4063120
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WESTSIIIIDDDDDE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *EAST SIDE *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 24 2005, 04:35 PM~4063115
> *who you calling a fool... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=324636]
> *



HEY WEY IS THAT JAMAL?????????????????????????????? :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 24 2005, 04:38 PM~4063125
> *HEY WEY IS THAT JAMAL?????????????????????????????? :roflmao:
> *


DO YOU THINK THAT SHIT HURTS HIS NECK?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 24 2005, 04:38 PM~4063125
> *HEY WEY IS THAT JAMAL?????????????????????????????? :roflmao:
> *


that was jamal in tijuana wey!!... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

here is a video that fits your guys humor
http://www.killsometime.com/Video/Video.asp?ID=348


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*CAR SHOW PICNIC 2005*

Phoenix AZ 

$250 Each class "*Single, Double, and Radical*"


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 24 2005, 09:38 PM~4065046
> *CAR SHOW PICNIC 2005
> 
> Phoenix AZ
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

yo whats crackin everyone!!miss yall!!!
jen fill me in on compton?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 24 2005, 04:38 PM~4063125
> *HEY WEY IS THAT JAMAL?????????????????????????????? :roflmao:
> *


NOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 25 2005, 01:28 AM~4065902
> *yo whats crackin everyone!!miss yall!!!
> jen fill me in on compton?????
> *


What's up???? You already know what happened!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 07:42 AM~4066638
> *NOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





'Sup Jen !! !! 

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 07:47 AM~4066654
> *'Sup Jen !! !!
> 
> :wave:
> *


Good Morning!! :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

where are the pics Jen?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2005, 07:52 AM~4066678
> *where are the pics Jen?
> *


For some reason I cant post them!! PM me you email address and I'll email them to you!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 09:54 AM~4066695
> *For some reason I cant post them!!  PM me you email address and I'll email them to you!
> *


[email protected]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2005, 07:59 AM~4066724
> *[email protected]
> *



cool! here comes SPAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so last night, the cops were over for our crazy drunk ass neighbor... :thumbsup: 

a motorist saw a "staggering white male, carrying a river rock, and had appeared to urinated in his pants"

all true except the drunk males name is SARA.... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

WE WENT AHEAD AND RAISED THE MONEY TO $500 EACH CLASS FOR THE HOP WE WANT TO MAKE IT THE BIGGEST AZ EVENT FOR A SECOND YEAR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 09:36 AM~4066933
> *so last night, the cops were over for our crazy drunk ass neighbor... :thumbsup:
> 
> a motorist saw a "staggering white male, carrying a river rock, and had appeared to urinated in his pants"
> ...



Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 25 2005, 09:39 AM~4066943
> *WE WENT AHEAD AND RAISED THE MONEY TO $500 EACH CLASS FOR THE HOP WE WANT TO MAKE IT THE BIGGEST AZ EVENT FOR A SECOND YEAR
> *



I wonder what street single pump cars will be out there???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 08:44 AM~4066958
> *I wonder what street single pump cars will be out there???
> *



will a new KING be crowned?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 09:53 AM~4066986
> *will a new KING be crowned?
> *



Probably.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 25 2005, 12:28 AM~4065902
> *yo whats crackin everyone!!miss yall!!!
> jen fill me in on compton?????
> *


BRO, be in pheonix for the INDIVIDUALS picnic so we can kick it :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 09:19 AM~4067124
> *Probably.
> *


how competitive will the regal be?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 10:28 AM~4067204
> *how competitive will the regal be?
> *


Don't know yet. Well have to wait and see if it even makes it out.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

tick...tock...tick...tock


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 25 2005, 09:39 AM~4066943
> *WE WENT AHEAD AND RAISED THE MONEY TO $500 EACH CLASS FOR THE HOP WE WANT TO MAKE IT THE BIGGEST AZ EVENT FOR A SECOND YEAR
> *


WHATS THE CLASSES.............
MEANING WHAT MODS DETERMINE THE CLASS??????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 25 2005, 09:37 AM~4067263
> *WHATS THE CLASSES.............
> MEANING WHAT MODS DETERMINE THE CLASS??????
> *


MEANING....HOW FAR CAN YOU MOD THE CAR, BEFORE ITS NOT CONSIDERED STREET


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So who's KOS in the street class??? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 10:44 AM~4067307
> *So who's KOS in the street class???  :biggrin:
> *


.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I DEVELOPED MY FILM FROM VEGAS!! I FOUND AN INCRIMINATING PIC OF BLUE7 AND AN UNDICLOSED FEMALE IN A HOTEL ROOM!!!! DO I DARE POST IT???? :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 10:49 AM~4067342
> *I DEVELOPED MY FILM FROM VEGAS!!  I FOUND AN INCRIMINATING PIC OF BLUE7 AND AN UNDICLOSED FEMALE IN A HOTEL ROOM!!!!  DO I DARE POST IT???? :roflmao:
> *


Yes you dare.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 09:49 AM~4067342
> *I DEVELOPED MY FILM FROM VEGAS!!  I FOUND AN INCRIMINATING PIC OF BLUE7 AND AN UNDICLOSED FEMALE IN A HOTEL ROOM!!!!  DO I DARE POST IT???? :roflmao:
> *



DO IT!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 25 2005, 10:45 AM~4067316
> *.... :biggrin:
> *


T.I. remix-
"Now everybody wants to know who's gonna be the king of the streets..."


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 09:49 AM~4067342
> *I DEVELOPED MY FILM FROM VEGAS!!  I FOUND AN INCRIMINATING PIC OF BLUE7 AND AN UNDICLOSED FEMALE IN A HOTEL ROOM!!!!  DO I DARE POST IT???? :roflmao:
> *


IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ONLY IF BLUE7 SAYS IT'S OK!! APPARENTLY HE HAS SOME SORT OF REPUTATION HE'S TRYING TO UPHOLD! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 10:00 AM~4067412
> *ONLY IF BLUE7 SAYS IT'S OK!!  APPARENTLY HE HAS SOME SORT OF REPUTATION HE'S TRYING TO UPHOLD! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT REPUTATION???? 
ITS ALL FAMILY IN HERE.... NO BIG DEAL... 

SO WHAT IF HE'S ALL HUGGED UP ON A ONE LEGGED DRAG QUEEN -- :biggrin: 
BLUE 7 - YOU KNOW WE WOULDN'T TEASE YOU.. -SHOULD KNOW US BETTER THAN THAT...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 10:04 AM~4067432
> *WHAT REPUTATION????
> ITS ALL FAMILY IN HERE.... NO BIG DEAL...
> 
> ...


He loves every minute of it!!! Plus it's one a armed drag queen remember????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 09:56 AM~4067379
> *T.I. remix-
> "Now everybody wants to know who's gonna be the king of the streets..."
> *



YO! T- there coming for you ! :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 10:05 AM~4067448
> *He loves every minute of it!!!  Plus it's one a armed drag queen remember????
> *




oh, one ARMED --- thats not so bad...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_"my sister-in-laws, baby cousin, tracy said she saw you last night at the movies all hugged up with some tramp............NOW TELL ME WHO SHE WAS"_


what movie???????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OH MY GOD......it's so funny!!! From the looks of the pic, he's goes camping, tent pitched and all!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 10:07 AM~4067474
> *"my sister-in-laws, baby cousin, tracy said she saw you last night at the movies all hugged up with some tramp............NOW TELL ME WHO SHE WAS"
> what movie???????
> *


that was not a movie, that's what happened at BLUE7 house last weekend!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 10:05 AM~4067450
> *YO! T- there coming for you !  :0
> *


I think the city of PHOENIX is look for'em


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 10:09 AM~4067484
> *that was not a movie, that's what happened at BLUE7 house last weekend!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

camping in vegas????.....wait.....thats not a tent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 10:41 AM~4067286
> *MEANING....HOW FAR CAN YOU MOD THE CAR, BEFORE ITS NOT CONSIDERED STREET
> *



NO MODS...NO MODS.......


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 11:07 AM~4067474
> *"my sister-in-laws, baby cousin, tracy said she saw you last night at the movies all hugged up with some tramp............NOW TELL ME WHO SHE WAS"
> what movie???????
> *



Friday. Now where's my freakin cookie!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 10:10 AM~4067488
> *I think the city of PHOENIX is look for'em
> *



East side, too!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 10:13 AM~4067511
> *Friday.
> *



good job.. want a cookie??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 25 2005, 10:12 AM~4067502
> *NO MODS...NO MODS.......
> *



LRM SAYS STREET CLASS CAN STILL HAVE UP TO 2IN EXTENSION ON THE LOWER TRAILINGS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 25 2005, 11:12 AM~4067502
> *NO MODS...NO MODS.......
> *



Sooooo.......... this means???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 10:14 AM~4067518
> *good job.. want a cookie??
> *


_" just like in comisary, but without the wrapper...you can get to it faster"_


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 10:00 AM~4067412
> *ONLY IF BLUE7 SAYS IT'S OK!!  APPARENTLY HE HAS SOME SORT OF REPUTATION HE'S TRYING TO UPHOLD! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Post It Now


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 10:25 AM~4067586
> *Post It Now
> *



you heard the man!!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

PICK OF MY 5 MONTH OLD BLUE

[attachmentid=325325]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 11:20 AM~4067560
> *" just like in comisary, but without the wrapper...you can get to it faster"
> *


Hahahahahaha...


"She be knowing when all the bootleg snacks is comin' out..."


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 25 2005, 10:32 AM~4067641
> *PICK OF MY 5 MONTH OLD BLUE
> 
> [attachmentid=325325]
> *


HE'S BAD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 25 2005, 10:32 AM~4067641
> *PICK OF MY 5 MONTH OLD BLUE
> 
> [attachmentid=325325]
> *



NOW THATS A DOG.....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey Jen thats one of choppers pups that i kept


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 10:32 AM~4067642
> *Hahahahahaha...
> "She be knowing when all the bootleg snacks is comin' out..."
> *


"hostess got a new twinkey comin out....supposed to be a bad muthafucka"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 25 2005, 10:40 AM~4067699
> *Hey Jen thats one of choppers pups that i kept
> *


DAMN!! Who is the mom?? Does he act like Chopper??

I was going to stop by last week to see if I could bring my dog to "visit" Chopper. She's too much of a baby to have puppies I think. Remember what happened last time I brought her over??? LOL... :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

pictures from build a bike show 

sorry none of lucky charm yet someone has to have pics

jen if u get any post them up in the build a bike thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213450


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 10:46 AM~4067752
> *DAMN!!  Who is the mom?? Does he act like Chopper??
> 
> I was going to stop by last week to see if I could bring my dog to "visit" Chopper.  She's too much of a baby to have puppies I think.  Remember what happened last time I brought her over???  LOL... :roflmao:
> *



he's just like his dad 
he is from my female blue that i have

should have more pups in 3 months


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I might be flying this plaque...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 10:25 AM~4067586
> *Post It Now
> *


ok if you say so!!
[attachmentid=325341]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LONG WONG'S chicken wings sounds hella good right now


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

sweetsunshine...huh......i wonder who that is???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 11:01 AM~4067845
> *ok if you say so!!
> [attachmentid=325341]
> *



YEAH, THATS THE PICTURE JEN IN PHX JUST SENT ME... THATS HER!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 25 2005, 10:46 AM~4067758
> *pictures from build a bike show
> 
> sorry none of lucky charm yet  someone has to have pics
> ...




THAT BIKE KEEPS LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER ! ! ! IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 11:01 AM~4067845
> *ok if you say so!!
> [attachmentid=325341]
> *



hey wey i think old blue proposed to her.it whatever but i'm not trying to start a rumor or something. :cheesy:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

geez.....where did he find her???? in a barn


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 11:19 AM~4067937
> *geez.....where did he find her???? in a barn
> *



you should see the other ones :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 10:57 AM~4067824
> *I might be flying this plaque...
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT RIGHT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 25 2005, 11:21 AM~4067946
> *you should see the other ones :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 12:22 PM~4067950
> *IS THAT RIGHT?
> *



Maybe...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 11:25 AM~4067963
> *Maybe...
> *




WE'LL SEE !! !!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 11:01 AM~4067845
> *ok if you say so!!
> [attachmentid=325341]
> *


Is that Glendale Girl???? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 11:39 AM~4068021
> *Is that Glendale Girl???? :biggrin:
> *



OOOOHHHHHHH !!!!!! and a hush fell over the crowd!!!!


YIKES BLUE7

times getting tough or what???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 11:25 AM~4067963
> *Maybe...
> *


but are ya gonna bounce it?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 11:39 AM~4068021
> *Is that Glendale Girl???? :biggrin:
> *


another reason why the EAST is BETTER


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 25 2005, 11:21 AM~4067946
> *you should see the other ones :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 11:39 AM~4068021
> *Is that Glendale Girl???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 poor joe hes getting tore up in here... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OR IS THIS HER?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SPEAKING OF VEGAS .....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DOES ELVIS HAVE A CAMEL TOE?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok I Said The Real Picture Not All This jazz And So What If I Married her In Vegas


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

is ray really selling the caddi?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 24 2005, 07:45 AM~4060160
> *DAMN! I didn't know HOOTER girls dig bikes?......I'm buying me one
> *





hey TROUBS---- as these the HOOTERS girls you were talking about impressing....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:around:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao: uffin: :scrutinize: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 10:57 AM~4067824
> *I might be flying this plaque...
> 
> 
> ...




:0  :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 11:23 AM~4067163
> *BRO, be in pheonix for the INDIVIDUALS picnic so we can kick it :biggrin:
> *


im puttin chips together as we speak for my flight


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 25 2005, 11:53 AM~4068418
> *im puttin chips together as we speak for my flight
> *


see you there carnal....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 12:13 PM~4068197
> *is ray really selling the caddi?
> *


i might if the offer is good..im still waiting on cadi4life,we might trade... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 25 2005, 12:53 PM~4068418
> *im puttin chips together as we speak for my flight
> *


my boy is back!! waz up foolio...
[attachmentid=325412]
:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=325413]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=325415]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TOOK ONE OF MY LADIES SHOPPING LAST NIGHT FOR HALLOWEEN 

[attachmentid=325420]


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone know of a good transmission shop in the tempe area?? my caddy is leaking, hadnt had time to see where its leaking but it only leaks when the car is running.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 25 2005, 01:35 PM~4068297
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RAY ARE YOU DONE PICKING ON ME YET????  :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Fred, got ahold of your Halloween costume from last year.. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: NICE !!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Oct 25 2005, 01:14 PM~4068551
> *anyone know of a good transmission shop in the tempe area?? my caddy is leaking, hadnt had time to see where its leaking but it only leaks when the car is running.
> *


yup...gotta buddy who works here....did my burban bout 2 yrs ago...no problems yet....let'em know that ADAM W/ THE WHITE SUBURBAN referred you... ask for brian (buddy) or jerry (owner)

aj's transmissions in mesa. mesa dr. / s. of us 60 behind fiesta lincoln and some RV place????

480.926.8750

240 w. coury ave


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's the costume I'm gonna make this year...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup ruben :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

with that face... you better have some trick up your sleeve


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 

never mind


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 01:49 PM~4068712
> *sup ruben :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THE YEAR IS 2047 - HOLLYWOOD


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THIS ONE HURTS...I'M A BIG GWEN FAN!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SORRY I WAS REALLLLLLLY BORED


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

are the shops back from cali yet?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So anybody have any ghost stories???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 02:48 PM~4069119
> *So anybody have any ghost stories???
> *


i got drunk neighbor stories


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 02:48 PM~4069119
> *So anybody have any ghost stories???
> *


say what.... ghost stories...what are we camping with the boy scouts...
coom bi ya :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 02:45 PM~4069101
> *are the shops back from cali yet?
> *


Yes sir!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 02:56 PM~4069181
> *Yes sir!
> *


whats the verdict on how we did?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit it's October you guys really know how to kill a mood huh? lol. I bet your guys' house is the only one that nobody goes to for candy, lol. The only house with all the lights off, hahahhahha...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 03:05 PM~4069239
> *whats the verdict on how we did?
> *


Todd said that everyone that went from AZ did well. Leonard got stuck on the stick....Trouble posted a pic of it earlier. Todd won so he was all happy! I'll try to have pics for Thursday.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 03:05 PM~4069242
> *Shit it's October you guys really know how to kill a mood huh? lol. I bet your guys' house is the only one that nobody goes to for candy, lol. The only house with all the lights off, hahahhahha...
> *


for whatever reason, in our section of the block...we dont even get trick or treaters....we're on the very corner of the city block....i think the kids stay in the middle....

i can say, im more in a holiday mood than i was last year....we didnt even get a tree


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm celebrating Festivis this year...
Festivis for the rest of us..... 

no tree required... 
just a single pole.. i find tinsel distracting..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Everyone has family traditions right....so here's my question.....does anyone have any off-the-wall family traditions??? Normally on Thanksgiving for the past few years, we watch the movie Half Baked, some lowrider video's then eat, hang out with the family. Usually at night we have people over to whoever's house for lots of drinking and a little karaoke.

What do your families do?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 03:19 PM~4069329
> *I'm celebrating Festivis this year...
> Festivis for the rest of us.....
> 
> ...


LOL....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 03:19 PM~4069331
> *Everyone has family traditions right....so here's my question.....does anyone have any off-the-wall family traditions???  Normally on Thanksgiving for the past few years, we watch the movie Half Baked, some lowrider video's then eat, hang out with the family.  Usually at night we have people over to whoever's house for lots of drinking and a little karaoke.
> 
> What do your families do?
> *




well, this year were coming to your house.


PARTY AT JENS!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 03:21 PM~4069345
> *well, this year were coming to your house.
> PARTY AT JENS!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You just haven't lived til you see my brother dancing down the Soul Train!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HEY BLUE7, YOU CAME OVER LAST YEAR! IT WAS A BLAST!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 03:23 PM~4069359
> *You just haven't lived til you see my brother dancing down the Soul Train!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HEY BLUE7, YOU CAME OVER LAST YEAR!  IT WAS A BLAST!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
SAY WHAT?? UHHHH... MAYBE WERE BUSY.... J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 03:25 PM~4069379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SAY WHAT?? UHHHH... MAYBE WERE BUSY.... J/P
> *


SO, YOU'LL BE OVER ABOUT 8PM???? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 03:27 PM~4069401
> *SO, YOU'LL BE OVER ABOUT 8PM???? :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT IT!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:

WILL BLUE 7 HAVE HIS LADY FRIENDS THERE...?
THIS I GOT TO SEE..


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 01:40 PM~4068668
> *Hey Fred, got ahold of your Halloween costume from last year..
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: NICE !!
> *




HEY BLUE IS THIS YOUR HALLOWEEN COSTUME THIS YEAR?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

todd going down the soul train.....now that i gotta see


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 04:19 PM~4069331
> *Everyone has family traditions right....so here's my question.....does anyone have any off-the-wall family traditions???  Normally on Thanksgiving for the past few years, we watch the movie Half Baked, some lowrider video's then eat, hang out with the family.  Usually at night we have people over to whoever's house for lots of drinking and a little karaoke.
> 
> What do your families do?
> *



Half Baked for Thanksgiving, WTF??? lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 03:38 PM~4069435
> *todd going down the soul train.....now that i gotta see
> *


OOPS!! I MEAN MY OTHER BROTHER......DARRELL. LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 25 2005, 03:28 PM~4069406
> *YOU GOT IT!!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> WILL BLUE 7 HAVE HIS LADY FRIENDS THERE...?
> ...


BLUE7 has so many women they come over in shifts!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 03:40 PM~4069447
> *Half Baked for Thanksgiving, WTF??? lol.
> *


well, you DO eat on thanksgiving


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 04:49 PM~4069510
> *well, you DO eat on thanksgiving
> *



It just doesn't seem like the typical "family" movie.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 03:51 PM~4069528
> *It just doesn't seem like the typical "family" movie.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Eating Only At the Y


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 03:51 PM~4069528
> *It just doesn't seem like the typical "family" movie.
> *


It's not that bad!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 03:54 PM~4069548
> *Eating Only At the Y
> *



Y DO YOU MESS WITH THOSE GIRLS BLUE? :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 03:54 PM~4069548
> *Eating Only At the Y
> *



damn --

well, all this food talk is not only making me hungry - but SLEEPY--- 

whats that ingridient in turkey that makes you tired...
triptophan
... i think... LOL 

bye ya'll --- :angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 25 2005, 03:56 PM~4069559
> *Y DO YOU MESS WITH THOSE GIRLS BLUE? :uh:
> *


The Y or Salvation Army???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 03:51 PM~4069528
> *It just doesn't seem like the typical "family" movie.
> *


i dont think family.....i think FOOD!!!!!!

ever have a fried turkey.....that shit is almost better than head.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 04:55 PM~4069553
> *It's not that bad!!!
> *



I was just joking.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 04:59 PM~4069579
> *i dont think family.....i think FOOD!!!!!!
> 
> ever have a fried turkey.....that shit is almost better than head.
> *



Hahahahahahaha... 

At a typical Hispanic thanksgiving there are about 4 turkey's, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 03:50 PM~4069520
> *man joe's shit lookin tight :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ray u Finger Something Out On The Trailer


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 25 2005, 03:57 PM~4069568
> *The Y or Salvation Army???
> *


Dont B Jealous


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:11 PM~4069674
> *Ray u Finger Something Out On The Trailer
> *


no :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:12 PM~4069685
> *Dont B Jealous
> *


she is jealous bro! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 05:09 PM~4069643
> *Hahahahahahaha...
> 
> At a typical Hispanic thanksgiving there are about 4 turkey's, lol.
> *



HELL YEAH! WE CELEBRATE THANKSGIVING EVE..........
WE BURN WOOD ALL NIGHT DRINKING BEER THEN WE LOWER 
BOUT 4-5 TURKEYS IN THE PIT AND LET THEM COOK OVER NIGHT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen ate lasagna for thanksgiving... :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=325610]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=325614]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:19 PM~4069753
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=325621]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 04:18 PM~4069739
> *[attachmentid=325610]
> *


Hey Wilber Whose First


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 04:18 PM~4069739
> *[attachmentid=325610]
> *



THATS A BUNCH OF CHICKEN S###. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 03:19 PM~4069753
> *
> *



oh shit thats you dog, whats up homie? am i gonna see you in SD this weekend so i can put the ride on the next dvd?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:23 PM~4069785
> *oh shit thats you dog, whats up homie? am i gonna see you in SD this weekend so i can put the ride on the next dvd?
> *


havent you heard hes married now..
[attachmentid=325629]
just playin!! :roflmao: 
and this is his mistress
[attachmentid=325630]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey has anybody seen the The Amityville Horrors??? Well I had a guy I know that lives on the east coast go out to the actual house and take a pic of it for me. Here it is... looks nothing like the movie, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:23 PM~4069785
> *oh shit thats you dog, whats up homie? am i gonna see you in SD this weekend so i can put the ride on the next dvd?
> *


Yea thats me Im Not Sure Im Going To Try But Its Not Looking Good Right Now I Got To Much Shit Going On And Not Enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 04:26 PM~4069804
> *havent you heard hes married now..
> [attachmentid=325629]
> just playin!! :roflmao:
> ...


Your So Funny


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 03:26 PM~4069804
> *havent you heard hes married now..
> [attachmentid=325629]
> just playin!! :roflmao:
> ...


lol joe is hella funny homie, we were in vegas and he dont shit in no toilet but his house toilet so he was gonna fly home shit them come back real quick, but i think he just went to home depot and bought a toilet seat and dropped the cosby kids at the motel


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:30 PM~4069822
> *Your So Funny
> *


hater! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2005, 04:27 PM~4069808
> *Hey has anybody seen the The Amityville Horrors??? Well I had a guy I know that lives on the east coast go out to the actual house and take a pic of it for me. Here it is... looks nothing like the movie, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Some people Still Have Nightmares From The Original One And They Dont Want To Come On LIL To Be Horrified Again Not me But Some People :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 03:28 PM~4069812
> *Yea thats me Im Not Sure Im Going To Try But Its Not Looking Good Right Now I Got To Much Shit Going On And Not Enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


ok ill see you in pheonix in november for the INDIVIDUALS picnic


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:31 PM~4069829
> *lol joe is hella funny homie, we were in vegas and he dont shit in no toilet but his house toilet so he was gonna fly home shit them come back real quick, but i think he just went to home depot and bought a toilet seat and dropped the cosby kids at the motel
> *


Hey Why You Putting My Shit Out There Like That :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 03:39 PM~4069843
> *Hey Why You Putting My Shit Out There Like That :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


member when todds worker fell out the 3 wheel :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 05:32 PM~4069832
> *Hey Some people Still Have Nightmares From The Original One And They Dont Want To Come On LIL To Be Horrified Again Not me But Some People :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... This guy that took the pic for me lives right around the corner he said a news crew pulled up all of a sudden and started filming him while he was taking pictures, lol.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:39 PM~4069843
> *Hey Why You Putting My Shit Out There Like That :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HEY SMOKIE YOU WANTED TO GO HOME TO TAKE A SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:32 PM~4069835
> *ok ill see you in pheonix in november for the INDIVIDUALS picnic
> *


4 Sure


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:40 PM~4069849
> *member when todds worker fell out the 3 wheel :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 25 2005, 04:41 PM~4069853
> *HEY SMOKIE YOU WANTED TO GO HOME TO TAKE A SHIT. :biggrin:
> *


Last Year Not This Year I Cleansed The System Before I Went This Year


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

who all going to SD this weekend?

:wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

quick question for everybody 

is there a better plater then kerr west 

i want to get copper and show chrome done on my pices

kerr west is getting shut down soon and i don't want to lose my parts


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:31 PM~4069829
> *lol joe is hella funny homie, we were in vegas and he dont shit in no toilet but his house toilet so he was gonna fly home shit them come back real quick, but i think he just went to home depot and bought a toilet seat and dropped the cosby kids at the motel
> *


isprayppg is the fuckin same way.....go to rockypoint....wont shit for days....that cant be healthy


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 25 2005, 03:54 PM~4069922
> *isprayppg is the fuckin same way.....go to rockypoint....wont shit for days....that cant be healthy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
delicate asses :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 25 2005, 04:53 PM~4069913
> *quick question for everybody
> 
> is there a better plater then kerr west
> ...


metro plating in mesa


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

eat a lot of cheese

i don't go when i go camping and cheese helps just fyi


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 04:55 PM~4069930
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> delicate asses :biggrin:
> *


NO Power PROSTATE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

sick ASSES


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:58 PM~4069957
> *NO Power PROSTATE
> *


TAKE THIS NEXT TIME WEY! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=325685]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 05:13 PM~4070070
> *TAKE THIS NEXT TIME WEY! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=325685]
> *



JUST TAKE X-TRA PAMPERS BLUE. :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  ttt


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 25 2005, 04:15 PM~4069717
> *jen ate lasagna for thanksgiving... :roflmao:
> *


Ray's picking on me again!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 25 2005, 04:44 PM~4069871
> *Last Year Not This Year I Cleansed The System Before I Went This Year
> *


Everything was fine all weekend.....until we got to Wickenburg! Poor Joe could barely sit in the seat of the truck.....he was leaning to the side....and I'm not talking gangster lean. It was hysterical!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 07:54 AM~4073906
> *:angel:
> *


Good morning! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 08:02 AM~4073946
> *Good morning! :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

morning ladies


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 08:24 AM~4074088
> *morning ladies
> *



:cheesy: 
:cheesy: 
:thumbsup:

:rofl:




GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 08:29 AM~4074117
> *Sup?
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ATTITUDE....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 08:24 AM~4074088
> *morning ladies
> *


. :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 09:33 AM~4074139
> *SOUNDS LIKE ATTITUDE....
> *



I'm a bad ass... What can I say.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i have been watching all these videos of hops and show 

like cali swangin 
trucha 
strickly hoppers
rollin

like 15 videos and it seem like the same little guy that hops out here is on all the videos he is the one driving the green back bumber draggin cutlass in the rollin video i see him at the hops now damn has he been around


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm tired. We went to the fair last night, it was a blast. My friend from work, won tickets to this Big & Rich concert (it's like country rock or something) let me tell ya, it was a freak show!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 09:37 AM~4074160
> *i have been watching all these videos of hops and show
> 
> like cali swangin
> ...



Who little nuckle head Paul from hydro Max?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'm gonna be working on the regal for sure this weekend shit I might even have it painted by next weekend if I could find a clean driver side door.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 08:36 AM~4074154
> *I'm a bad ass... What can I say.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 08:39 AM~4074168
> *I'm tired.  We went to the fair last night, it was a blast.  My friend from work, won tickets to this Big & Rich concert (it's like country rock or something) let me tell ya, it was a freak show!!!
> *



sounds like fun!!! was it packed??? Adam owes me the fair!!!! I already have 2 tickets in and I don't want them to go to waste... HMMMMMMMM FAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRR FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDD
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

my sister went to that show last night 

freak show huh! she ended up getting a spray on tat and thought she was the badass of all badass when she got home

i watched my nephew and played video games


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 08:51 AM~4074228
> *Well I'm gonna be working on the regal for sure this weekend shit I might even have it painted by next weekend if I could find a clean driver side door.
> *


start working??? thats what you said last weekend :biggrin: 

u should PM 357--he knows all the places to look for parts.....


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

T T T


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:00 AM~4074273
> *So sup?
> *



thats about enuff of that


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 08:57 AM~4074257
> *sounds like fun!!! was it packed??? Adam owes me the fair!!!! I already have 2 tickets in and I don't want them to go to waste... HMMMMMMMM FAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRR  FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDD
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


It wasn't too crowded. I didnt really want to go, but glad I did. I wasnt ready to go home.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:03 AM~4074290
> *thats about enuff of that
> *



What??? I didn't do anything.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:04 AM~4074296
> *What??? I didn't do anything.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:09 AM~4074326
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



So sup??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:04 AM~4074296
> *What??? I didn't do anything.
> *



check out this tatooo..... viewer discretion - please be advised


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:14 AM~4074351
> *check out this tatooo..... viewer discretion - please be advised
> *



That's pretty kool.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:14 AM~4074351
> *check out this tatooo..... viewer discretion - please be advised
> *


FOR SOME REASON I JUST GOT HUNGRY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 10:26 AM~4074411
> *FOR SOME REASON I JUST GOT HUNGRY
> *



"I don't wanna eat it... eat it up, eat it up, eat it up..."


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:10 AM~4074330
> *So sup???  :biggrin:
> *



ok, were fighting :buttkick:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:36 AM~4074474
> *ok, were fighting  :buttkick:
> *



I won, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:38 AM~4074484
> *I won, lol.
> *



you what!!!! 
i lost-
give me my money --- punk.....


movie???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:41 AM~4074504
> *you what!!!!
> i lost-
> give me my money --- punk.....
> ...



I feel like i'm at the bar playing trivia all of a sudden, lol. I'll be back I have to go on a restroom break,  :biggrin: .


:wave: trouble, lol...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 09:46 AM~4074541
> *I feel like i'm at the bar playing trivia all of a sudden, lol. I'll be back I have to go on a restroom break,    :biggrin: .
> :wave: trouble, lol...
> *


sorry.... :dunno: 

bathroom break huh?

hope everything "came out" ok


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup yall!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up dee

come to my house on the way to work i'm going to get the speaker boxes done tonight
and i need a few more measurements


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:46 AM~4074541
> *I feel like i'm at the bar playing trivia all of a sudden, lol. I'll be back I have to go on a restroom break,    :biggrin: .
> :wave: trouble, lol...
> *



ass...man up and do it on your desk


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 09:41 AM~4074504
> *you what!!!!
> i lost-
> give me my money --- punk.....
> ...



friday


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

oh no some nasty pics are coming aren't they


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 10:02 AM~4074656
> *what up dee
> *


wassup joey, I'm still playin with the placa.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

everyone is asking for them already they want them by the show sunday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 11:03 AM~4074667
> *ass...man up and do it on your desk
> *



hahahahahahaha...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 10:06 AM~4074695
> *everyone is asking for them already they want them by the show sunday
> *


What show?? Call me on the cell later. I've been looking for the right fonts for it. I'll email you what I got.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

straight


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 10:06 AM~4074695
> *everyone is asking for them already they want them by the show sunday
> *


what show???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 09:14 AM~4074351
> *check out this tatooo..... viewer discretion - please be advised
> *


MMMMMM Butterfly I might try :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 10:19 AM~4074797
> *MMMMMM Butterfly I might try :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

siddy, you gonna tell us the color or not?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:41 AM~4074945
> *siddy, you gonna tell us the color or not?
> *



You can't miss it when it comes out.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:42 AM~4074950
> *You can't miss it when it comes out.
> *


antifreeze green


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:42 AM~4074950
> *You can't miss it when it comes out.
> *



that doesnt help!!!!
if i guess it will you tell me.. 

bubble gum?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:44 AM~4074973
> *that doesnt help!!!!
> if i guess it will you tell me..
> 
> ...



None of the above.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

]


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:47 AM~4075000
> *None of the above.
> *



BANANA??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

camo??

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUBBZ, aka BUBBLEHEAD, aka 602, aka JAIME NICOLE.....

I'M SORRY FOR HACKING ON YOU THE OTHER DAY....XO


_"word is, you killed a man. what did you kill him for?........"he was hackin on me!"_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:54 AM~4075056
> *camo??
> *



Yes camo, I'm gonna call it "the sniper".


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 26 2005, 10:55 AM~4075063
> *BUBBZ, aka BUBBLEHEAD, aka 602, aka JAIME NICOLE.....
> 
> I'M SORRY FOR HACKING ON YOU THE OTHER DAY....XO
> ...



APOLOGY ACCEPTED... AND THANKS FOR THROWING A YOUNG GUNS LINE IN THERE... I LIKE THAT!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 26 2005, 11:55 AM~4075063
> *BUBBZ, aka BUBBLEHEAD, aka 602, aka JAIME NICOLE.....
> 
> I'M SORRY FOR HACKING ON YOU THE OTHER DAY....XO
> ...



Can you feel the love everybody????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and im off to another job sight.......by the way.....there were flurries in chandler this morning :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 10:55 AM~4075066
> *Yes camo, I'm gonna call it "the sniper".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WELL, THAT U CANT SEE COMING???? 


IS IT ????? I DUNNO .. JUST TELL US... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 26 2005, 10:56 AM~4075078
> *and im off to another job sight.......by the way.....there were flurries in chandler this morning :thumbsup:
> *




OH HELL NO!!!! 
THATS WHY YOURE ALMOST DONE WITH ALL YOUR JOBS!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:58 AM~4075086
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WELL, THAT U CANT SEE COMING????
> IS IT ????? I DUNNO .. JUST TELL US...  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



I was being sarcastic, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:00 AM~4075098
> *I was being sarcastic, lol.
> *



i know .... :biggrin: 
thats why i kept guessing... retard!!! 


your probably just doing primer... or single stage factory white... ... something gay... :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

BuBBZ is writing a novel. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 12:04 PM~4075135
> *i know ....  :biggrin:
> thats why i kept guessing... retard!!!
> your probably just doing primer... or single stage factory white... ... something gay...  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL
> *



No rainbow car for me.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:05 AM~4075144
> *No rainbow car for me.
> *


what? a rainbow car??? siddy... i had no idea.. cool... like a big ranibow pattern right down the back HAHAHAHA


that I will see coming... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 12:07 PM~4075154
> *what? a rainbow car??? siddy... i had no idea.. cool... like a big ranibow pattern right down the back HAHAHAHA
> that I will see coming...  :biggrin:
> *



Hey, hey, hey...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL!!! TOO FUNNY.

I'm guessing a bright ass Orange.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 11:13 AM~4075198
> *LOL!!!  TOO FUNNY.
> 
> I'm guessing a bright ass Orange.
> *




OF COURSE IT'LL BE ORANGE... EVERYBODYS DOING IT... 
*WHAT A FOLLOWER---- *
J/P - ORANGE IS A HOT COLOR..... 
I JUST DONT THINK HE IS THAT CREATIVE.. IT'LL PROBABLY BE LIKE A DULL GREY.. SOMETHING NO ONE WILL SEE COMING.. hahahahaha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 12:13 PM~4075198
> *LOL!!!  TOO FUNNY.
> 
> I'm guessing a bright ass Orange.
> *



You guys are gonna have to keep guessing cause I can keep a secret..................... Unlike females, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:21 AM~4075251
> *You guys are gonna have to keep guessing cause I can keep a secret..................... Unlike females, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



HOMIE ----KEEP YOUR SCARRED BROKEN HEART PROBLEMS OUT OF THIS... :biggrin: OK, SO YOUR SANCHA TOLD HER MAN WHO TOLD YOUR GIRL WHO TOLD HER BROTHER WHO IS NOW AFTER YOU.. ITS OK... I'D BE WORRIED, TOO.. BUT I'M JUST TRYING TO FIND OUT WHAT COLOR THE REGAL IS GOING TO BE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 12:24 PM~4075281
> *HOMIE ----KEEP YOUR SCARRED BROKEN HEART PROBLEMS OUT OF THIS...  :biggrin: OK, SO YOUR SANCHA TOLD HER MAN WHO TOLD YOUR GIRL WHO TOLD HER BROTHER WHO IS NOW AFTER YOU.. ITS OK... I'D BE WORRIED, TOO.. BUT I'M JUST TRYING TO FIND OUT WHAT COLOR THE REGAL IS GOING TO BE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My sanchas keep it gangster, they call talking about, "are you alone..." all they need is a yes or no answer, need I say more???


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

can anybody get a hold of ivan that from make it happen if so can u tell him to call paul cause i had a question about the lincoln i sold his friend


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:28 AM~4075314
> *My sanchas keep it gangster, they call talking about, "are you alone..." all they need is a yes or no answer, need I say more???
> *



YOU MUST NOT GIVE YOUR 'STEADY' GIRL ENOUGH CREDIT... WOMEN KNOW EVERYTHING!!!! WE KNOW WHAT YOU DONT THINK WE KNOW... YOU THINK A PHONE CALL THAT YOU ANSWER AND ONLY SAY 'NO' ISN'T SUSPICIOUS.. NO MATTER HOW GOOD YOU THINK YOU PLAY IT OFF... PUH LEEZEEE!!!!
YOUR PROBABLY NOT AS SLICK AS YOU THINK YOU ARE.. HAHAHA LOL!!!
PLUS, WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO KEEP A 'DUMB' GIRL AROUND --- 



HEY P-DAWG.. I HEARD IVAN AINT' IN MAKE IT HAPPEN NO MORE... F.Y.I.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 12:36 PM~4075371
> *YOU MUST NOT GIVE YOUR 'STEADY' GIRL ENOUGH CREDIT... WOMEN KNOW EVERYTHING!!!! WE KNOW WHAT YOU DONT THINK WE KNOW... YOU THINK A PHONE CALL THAT YOU ANSWER AND ONLY SAY 'NO' ISN'T SUSPICIOUS.. NO MATTER HOW GOOD YOU THINK YOU PLAY IT OFF... PUH LEEZEEE!!!!
> YOUR PROBABLY NOT AS SLICK AS YOU THINK YOU ARE.. HAHAHA LOL!!!
> PLUS, WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO KEEP A 'DUMB' GIRL AROUND ---
> ...



I don;'t just say no, I play it off, I'm not that dumb either that's why I'm gonna stop writting about all this on the web, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

ivan that was from make it happen in da past then


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:37 AM~4075383
> *I'm not that dumb either that's why I'm gonna stop writting about all this on the web, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



HEY, WE ARE TALKING HYPOTHETICALLY... NOT FOR REALS... GEEZ-- WHO TAKES ANYTHING ON HERE SERIOUSLY... 


P-DAWG - DONT BE A SMARTIE.. JUST PASSING ON INFO... YOU CAN TRY TO PM HIM.. HE GOES BY MAKEITHAPPEN (lol)
WHAT LINCOLN WAS IT??? NEWER BODY STYLE?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 12:42 PM~4075428
> *HEY, WE ARE TALKING HYPOTHETICALLY... NOT FOR REALS... GEEZ-- WHO TAKES ANYTHING ON HERE SERIOUSLY...
> P-DAWG - DONT BE A SMARTIE.. JUST PASSING ON INFO... YOU CAN TRY TO PM HIM.. HE GOES BY MAKEITHAPPEN (lol)
> WHAT LINCOLN WAS IT??? NEWER BODY STYLE?
> *



I know I was just playing about all that, gosh all we do one here is b.s. anyway, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:44 AM~4075444
> *I know I was just playing about all that, gosh all we do one here is b.s. anyway, lol.
> *




did you just say gosh..????  LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:50 AM~4075484
> *did you just say gosh..????   LMFAO!!!!!!
> *


What was that about SID and a rainbow car again???? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 11:52 AM~4075506
> *What was that about SID and a rainbow car again???? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SIDDY IS DOING RAINBOW.. 
SIDDY IS DOING RAINBOW..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 12:52 PM~4075506
> *What was that about SID and a rainbow car again???? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *



I guess you guysnever seen Napolian Dynomite, lol. GOSH!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:53 AM~4075521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SIDDY IS DOING RAINBOW..
> SIDDY IS DOING RAINBOW..
> *


LMAO!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 12:53 PM~4075521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SIDDY IS DOING RAINBOW..
> SIDDY IS DOING RAINBOW..
> *



For each color of car that got served.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'll see you guys in an hour.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:54 AM~4075526
> *I guess you guysnever seen Napolian Dynomite, lol. GOSH!
> *


"It's the worst day of my life, what do think"!!!

"I really like your sleeves" "Thanks, I made them myself" :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SHOCKS....

PEGS......



LUCKY !!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

That's some funny shit!

Hey Nene....I see you creepin!!! What's up??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:55 AM~4075541
> *For each color of car that got served.
> *



LIKE I SAID PRIMER :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 11:58 AM~4075564
> *LIKE I SAID PRIMER  :biggrin:
> *


How do you paint a car invisible????


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

SIDI CAR



[attachmentid=326587]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 26 2005, 12:02 PM~4075598
> *SIDI CAR
> [attachmentid=326587]
> *



THAT HURT.. I JUST FELL OFF THE CHAIR.... I HAVEN'T LAUGHED THAT HARD IN A LONG TIME.......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HERES SIDDY'S CAR..











DID YOU SEE IT.. ITS RIGHT ABOVE.... LOL 


J/P SIDDY---I'M SURE IT'LL BANG ALL OVER EVERYONE... 


hehehe


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 12:55 PM~4075541
> *For each color of car that got served.
> *


NOTICE THERES NO BLACK IN THERE :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Yep Sid, we're just messin with ya. Where's BLUE7, it's always fun to mess with him!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 12:10 PM~4075656
> *NOTICE THERES NO BLACK IN THERE :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 


HE CANT SAY NOTHING TO THAT.... 


HEY SIDDY -


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 01:14 PM~4075685
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> HE CANT SAY NOTHING TO THAT....
> HEY SIDDY -
> *



MAN I MEAN WOMAN U NEED SO RESAVE PICS AND SAVE TO JPEG.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's my son's first bike show!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 12:19 PM~4075716
> *MAN I MEAN WOMAN U NEED SO RESAVE PICS AND SAVE TO JPEG.
> *




:banghead: :dunno: 


NO IDEA WHAT YOU JUST SAID... SHOW OFF!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

#1stunna is a ***


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

did u post them in the build a bike pictures topic jen?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 26 2005, 12:36 PM~4075850
> *did u post them in the build a bike pictures topic jen?
> *


Hell no.....it took me long enough to figure this part out!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 11:20 AM~4075729
> *Here's my son's first bike show!!!
> *


'SUP jen! 

The bike looks good.......you know that little guy's a Rider! Where his "M" plaque and colors???? :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 12:33 PM~4075828
> *#1stunna is a ***
> *


You're ol' lady doesn't tell me that on Sundays while your out "playing" with the guys.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 26 2005, 12:40 PM~4075876
> *'SUP jen!
> 
> The bike looks good.......you know that little guy's a Rider!  Where his "M" plaque and colors???? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks he was so excited that he won. He's already making plans to sell it and buy a cadillac. Where does he get this does from???? My son was trying to tell Trouble that he was going to join Phoenix Riderz.....then Todd found out.....my boy was sweeping the shop floor, taking out the trash and cleaning up for 3 weeks. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Oct 26 2005, 01:42 PM~4075886
> *You're ol' lady doesn't tell me that on Sundays while your out "playing" with the guys.
> *



this isnt my wife i told u that last time u tried to drop her off
now i know why u where calling her pumpkin and craving empanadas



[attachmentid=326633]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 01:44 PM~4075894
> *Thanks he was so excited that he won.  He's already making plans to sell it and buy a cadillac.  Where does he get this does from????  My son was trying to tell  Trouble that he was going to join Phoenix Riderz.....then Todd found out.....my boy was sweeping the shop floor, taking out the trash and cleaning up for 3 weeks.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



sorry for snitching i just had to do it


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 12:49 PM~4075916
> *sorry for snitching i just had to do it
> *


He's a tough little man....it only makes him stronger! :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 01:10 PM~4075656
> *NOTICE THERES NO BLACK IN THERE :0
> *



Not yet. 

Fukers talking smack when I'm gone, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 01:57 PM~4075959
> *Not yet.
> 
> Fukers talking smack when I'm gone, lol.
> *


here u guys go

[attachmentid=326642]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 02:05 PM~4075993
> *here u guys go my first car, I don't throw shit away. -trouble
> 
> [attachmentid=326642]
> *



Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ey! were at work playing LOWRIDER on PS2


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 02:16 PM~4076047
> *ey! were at work playing LOWRIDER on PS2
> *



Must be nice.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:19 PM~4076060
> *Must be nice.
> *


OH! IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 01:16 PM~4076047
> *ey! were at work playing LOWRIDER on PS2
> *


are you practicing so u can hit your own switch?...lol :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 02:20 PM~4076066
> *are you practicing so u can hit your own switch?...lol :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 02:20 PM~4076066
> *are you practicing so u can hit your own switch?...lol :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TO BUT ITS TOTALLY DIFFERENT..LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 12:20 PM~4075729
> *Here's my son's first bike show!!!
> *


nice bike ! :biggrin: check him out matching his bike... :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 01:21 PM~4076074
> *LMFAO.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TO BUT ITS TOTALLY DIFFERENT..LOL
> *


 :roflmao: dont trip i tried too!!sh*t i think its harder on the ps2....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 26 2005, 12:02 PM~4075598
> *SIDI CAR
> [attachmentid=326587]
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: damn! i didnt kow it was like that :uh: :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

didnt he just repainted that... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=326660]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 12:13 PM~4075675
> *Yep Sid, we're just messin with ya.  Where's BLUE7, it's always fun to mess with him!
> *


Yea I Like Black Now What


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bubbs whos the butterfly


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:26 PM~4076109
> *Yea I Like Black Now What
> *


 :uh: i never wouldve know :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:27 PM~4076115
> *hey bubbs whos the butterfly
> *



yeah i would like to know too


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:27 PM~4076115
> *hey bubbs whos the butterfly
> *


you know wey is her!
[attachmentid=326663]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 01:33 PM~4076144
> *you know wey is her!
> [attachmentid=326663]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Four Really Though I Want To Examine the Butterfly


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

that killed it for me 
no matter how hotthe butterfly is


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dont let the jealous ray ray ruin your thoughts he just hating homie :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:39 PM~4076183
> *hey dont let the jealous ray ray ruin your thoughts he just hating homie :biggrin:
> *


my bad dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dam ray you ruin his sexlife foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i'll bend her over too...........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

just playin....jus playin


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mikey you know you'd really hit that.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:26 PM~4076109
> *Yea I Like Black Now What
> *


CALM DOWN MR SENSITIVE.....WE ALREADY KNOW....THAT'S BORING NEWS!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ray U Get The TUB Moved


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BuBBZ is hating i want info Please


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok- back from lunch.. you guys have been busy... are we done making fun of SIDDY - let a girl know whats up....

....something about Mikey fucking with retards... i dunno- gotta go back and read... 

oh about the butterfly.. wouldnt you like to know...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 11:44 AM~4075894
> *Thanks he was so excited that he won.  He's already making plans to sell it and buy a cadillac.  Where does he get this does from????  My son was trying to tell  Trouble that he was going to join Phoenix Riderz.....then Todd found out.....my boy was sweeping the shop floor, taking out the trash and cleaning up for 3 weeks.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats too funny...... :biggrin: We'll take him. :biggrin: Sounds like a hard worker!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 26 2005, 01:57 PM~4076267
> *thats too funny...... :biggrin: We'll take him. :biggrin: Sounds like a hard worker!
> *


I'll let him know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 01:57 PM~4076266
> *ok- back from lunch.. you guys have been busy... are we done making fun of SIDDY - let a girl know whats up....
> 
> ....something about Mikey fucking with retards... i dunno- gotta go back and read...
> ...


YES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:57 PM~4076264
> *BuBBZ is hating i want info Please
> *





dont make me start on you BLUE 7 --- I have such fun teasing TROUBS & SIDDY... 
but theres always room for one more!!!! LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 02:26 PM~4076108
> *didnt he just repainted that... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=326660]
> *



Aw man I didn't even see this post. Look at big ray talking smack, what are you talking about bro your car is half way there. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:58 PM~4076278
> *YES on all*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Calm down BLUE7, take your medicine!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 02:00 PM~4076299
> *Calm down BLUE7, take your medicine!!!
> *



I think he already did... 


u like to share???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

That Would Be Yes To The Butterfly


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:00 PM~4076291
> *Aw man I didn't even see this post. Look at big ray talking smack, what are you talking about bro your car is half way there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 01:39 PM~4076183
> *hey dont let the jealous ray ray ruin your thoughts he just hating homie :biggrin:
> *




so does that mean your thoughts _aren't ruined _about sticking it to the inbred 'slow learner' ????? 
you got issues BLUE 7


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 02:04 PM~4076317
> *so does that mean your thoughts aren't ruined about sticking it to the inbred 'slow learner' ?????
> you got issues BLUE 7
> *


Uh No My point was that wasnt her ray was just hating. hmmmm are you starting a war???? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 02:02 PM~4076307
> *That Would Be Yes To The Butterfly
> *


best I can do for you is post it again....
after that - - - - - - - > your on your own ---

try not to get any on the keyboard would ya !!! !!!


no, no war !!! !!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, awfully quiet in here... i wonder what they are all doing... 

:roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

ANYBODY WANT TO LIMBO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





[attachmentid=326682]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I was looking at big ray's car and figured i'd finish the job for him.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:15 PM~4076372
> *I was looking at big ray's car and figured i'd finish the job for him.
> 
> 
> ...




SO BIG RAY _AND _SIDDY LIKE SKITTLES... 

YOU KNOW,... TASTING THE RAINBOW... HAHAHA


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:00 PM~4076291
> *Aw man I didn't even see this post. Look at big ray talking smack, what are you talking about bro your car is half way there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 02:23 PM~4076438
> *SO BIG RAY AND SIDDY LIKE SKITTLES...
> 
> YOU KNOW,... TASTING THE RAINBOW... HAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
taste my rainbow....i mean the rainbow....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

damn homie.. .what kinda curve you got on that thing... LOL.

that must be some arch


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well Thanks Bubbz I was typing my last post and the police came up to my office i thought oh shit i paid child support i think i got the warrants straight hmm i think all my friends still like me and finally shit i got no where to run then he told me his tranny was broken haha just made 2 gs from the popo :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:15 PM~4076372
> *I was looking at big ray's car and figured i'd finish the job for him.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 02:35 PM~4076524
> *Well Thanks Bubbz I was typing my last post and the police came up to my office i thought oh shit i paid child support i think i got the warrants straight hmm i think all my friends still like me and finally shit i got no where to run then he told me his tranny was broken haha just made 2 gs from the popo :biggrin:
> *


what i do.????  what the 'fun' pictures.. ? or were you in a 'compromising' position.. THAT I WOULD HAVE PAID TO SEE.. 

PoPo's otherwise known as the dont knows... 
GOOD JOB BUDDY-- :thumbsup: probably like taking candy from a baby... 
hey, can i borrow some $$$.. thanks homie!!! i gotcchuuuu


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tell you What Ill Borrow you some money you borrow me her name and ######### :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup touble??? :wave: why you talking smack, lol. :biggrin: , it's all good though, lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh Yea Sids Starting A war


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 02:41 PM~4076563
> *Tell you What Ill Borrow you some money you borrow me her name and ######### :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHO??? HER???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 02:47 PM~4076612
> *WHO??? HER???
> *


Come on now bubbz miss butterfly and u know itttttttttt


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

any hops or anything going on this weekend on the westside? uffin: uffin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 26 2005, 02:53 PM~4076672
> *any hops or anything going on this weekend on the westside?  uffin:  uffin:
> *


were tearing down 2 cars for totall redo your welcome to come help and its on the westside


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TUCSON IS WHERE THE RIDERZ WILL BE
.....................BUT NO HOP OUT THERE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 03:46 PM~4076596
> *ohh Yea Sids Starting A war
> *


No war... trouble's my homie, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY ITS NOT FAIR TO TALK SMACK THRU PM'S -- YOU GUYS BETTER COME WITH IT!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 03:55 PM~4076680
> *were tearing down 2 cars for totall redo your welcome to come help and its on the westside
> *



LOL ...FUKN JACKASS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:56 PM~4076695
> *HEY ITS NOT FAIR TO TALK SMACK THRU PM'S -- YOU GUYS BETTER COME WITH IT!!!
> *



huh???


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wow that was a good pic :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

It Wasnt Me Bubbz Im Out There :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Oct 26 2005, 02:55 PM~4076680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might take a trip to that show in Tucson


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 02:56 PM~4076696
> *LOL ...FUKN JACKASS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 02:59 PM~4076718
> *It Wasnt Me Bubbz Im Out There :biggrin:
> *




i know , huh!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

was it her???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YO ! Siddy, what year is the regal...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 04:05 PM~4076769
> *YO ! Siddy, what year is the regal...
> *


:wave: Oh hey how you doing I've been busy working on a couple of cars, lol. It's a '85...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:04 PM~4076759
> *was it her???
> *


I Dont Know U Tell me im reallllllly hungryy nowwwwwwwww


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:banghead:  :tongue: :barf: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh:  :uh: :tears: uffin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 03:07 PM~4076783
> *:wave: Oh hey how you doing I've been busy working on a couple of cars, lol. It's a '85...
> *


working on cars.. or working your shower muscle without the shower.... 
ok, look! you have just lost all nasty picture priviledges !!! !!! .

357 needed to know what doors he's looking for...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

unless it was another bathroom break...

TROUBS is right.. MAN UP!!!


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=326779]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 26 2005, 02:59 PM~4076720
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> Might take a trip to that show in Tucson
> *


guess that means he won't be helpin with the tear down???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 03:10 PM~4076813
> *:banghead:    :tongue:  :barf:  :happysad:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :rofl:  :around:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :wave:  :burn:  :guns:  :ugh:    :uh:  :tears:  uffin:
> *


 :dunno: 

YOU NEED A STRESS RE-LEAVER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHATS UP FR-ED D'BEBICK


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:22 PM~4076913
> *WHATS UP FR-ED D'BEBICK
> *


ceiling


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 26 2005, 03:24 PM~4076928
> *ceiling
> *




LOSE THAT ATTITUDE....


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:27 PM~4076952
> *LOSE THAT ATTITUDE....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


make me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*BLUE7 LOVES WALMART!!!*</span>



That's his stress reliever!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:31 PM~4076976
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE7 LOVES WALMART!!!</span></span>
> That's his stress reliever!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






<span style=\'colorurple\'>SO _THATS _WHERE HE GETS HIS CHICKS... 




FRED, I'LL MOONWALK ALL OVER YOU DUDE... WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY AND TROUBS ARE AWFULLY QUIET... 
THEY STUCK ON PAGE 451????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:34 PM~4077002
> *SO THATS WHERE HE GETS HIS CHICKS...
> FRED, I'LL MOONWALK ALL OVER YOU DUDE... WATCH OUT!!!
> *


Absolutely!! The more ghetto they are, :biggrin: the more he loves them.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:31 PM~4076976
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE7 LOVES WALMART!!!</span>
> That's his stress reliever!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 26 2005, 03:30 PM~4076970
> *make me!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*DO IT!!!*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:37 PM~4077028
> *Absolutely!!  The more ghetto they are, :biggrin:  the more he loves them.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NASTY SUM OF A BIETCH


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:34 PM~4077002
> *FRED, I'LL MOONWALK ALL OVER YOU DUDE... WATCH OUT!!!
> *


You don't want none MICHAEL because I'M BAD, I'M BAD, I'M REALLY REALLY BAD!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 26 2005, 03:39 PM~4077039
> *You don't want none MICHAEL because I'M BAD, I'M BAD, I'M REALLY REALLY BAD!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!! I'm crackin up!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

LOOK... I GOTTA GO.. BILLY JEAN IS AT MY DOOR... 

HAHAHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:38 PM~4077031
> *DO IT!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: NO, you can't make me :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 26 2005, 03:40 PM~4077051
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: NO, you can't make me :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UH.....BEAT IT????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:40 PM~4077049
> *LOOK... I GOTTA GO.. BILLY JEAN IS AT MY DOOR...
> 
> HAHAHA
> *


Does Adam know ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:42 PM~4077060
> *UH.....BEAT IT????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 26 2005, 03:42 PM~4077062
> *Does Adam know ?
> *



HE THINKS I AM THE ONE!!! BUT THE KID IS NOT MY SON....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 01:58 PM~4076272
> *I'll let him know! :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:43 PM~4077079
> *HE THINKS I AM THE ONE!!! BUT THE KID IS NOT MY SON....
> *


WHY WHY....TELL HIM THAT IT'S HUMAN NATURE...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:43 PM~4077079
> *HE THINKS I AM THE ONE!!! BUT THE KID IS NOT MY SON....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=326816]
:uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 03:44 PM~4077083
> *:happysad:
> *


SETTLE DOWN NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:46 PM~4077098
> *SETTLE DOWN NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 03:45 PM~4077095
> *[attachmentid=326816]
> :uh:
> *




YOU GOT A SICK MIND MY FRIEND.. VERY SICK MIND...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

im still stuck on the rainbow thing... :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Lucky, you know who you are... I couldn't find a better pic.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 03:50 PM~4077127
> *im still stuck on the rainbow thing... :roflmao:
> *




YOU GOT A RAINBOW STUCK WHERE? DAMN, YOUR WORSE OFF THAN I THOUGHT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 26 2005, 03:50 PM~4077127
> *im still stuck on the rainbow thing... :roflmao:
> *


That doesnt surprise me! :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 04:51 PM~4077129
> *Lucky, you know who you are... I couldn't find a better pic.
> *


FUK OFF


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 03:52 PM~4077143
> *FUK OFF
> *




WOW! :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK STUPID SNAKE IS DUMB........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY--PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADRS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 03:53 PM~4077149
> *I THINK STUPID SNAKE IS DUMB........
> *


 :worship:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good night!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:52 PM~4077142
> *That doesnt surprise me! :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:56 PM~4077167
> *Good night!
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 03:52 PM~4077141
> *YOU GOT A RAINBOW STUCK WHERE? DAMN, YOUR WORSE OFF THAN I THOUGHT
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

KILLER BEAVER??? FROM MICHIGAN HUH??? NICE!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2005, 03:56 PM~4077167
> *Good night!
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 04:56 PM~4077170
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Peace outside


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 04:02 PM~4077215
> *Peace outside
> *



HEY, I'M NOT LEAVING.. I WAS SAYIING GOOD NIGHT TO JEN.. 
JUST SENT YOU SOME GOOD STUFF.. I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THOSE THOUGH... HOPE YOU ENJOY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 04:52 PM~4077143
> *FUK OFF
> *



Fuk caine and O dogg, I got the caine and the OOO's dogg.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

NICE BEAVER HUH! WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

NICE BEAVER HUH! WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 02:07 PM~4076335
> *best I can do for you is post it again....
> after that - - - - - - - > your on your own ---
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bubbs post it for one more time please i cant do it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ SIDE? WHAT UP BLUE!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 04:11 PM~4077258
> *hey bubbs post it for one more time please i cant do it
> *




blue your my boyyyyyyy. :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 05:07 PM~4077235
> *:biggrin:
> *



Fak that game BuBBZ.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

what up homies go check out the butturfly


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUEEEEE!!!!!!

BIG OL PAN WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 04:14 PM~4077281
> *what up homies go check out the butturfly
> *



already did oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=326842]
OOPS WRONG ONE...LOL


[attachmentid=326841]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 04:11 PM~4077258
> *hey bubbs post it for one more time please i cant do it
> *




look, i'm not your butterfly dealer...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 04:13 PM~4077276
> *Fak that game BuBBZ.
> *




what game???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 26 2005, 04:14 PM~4077287
> *[attachmentid=326842]
> OOPS WRONG ONE...LOL
> [attachmentid=326841]
> *



big ol fat pan wey.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THATS A BIG ASS

NICE PAN BY THE WAY!! GOOD ENOUGH TO EAT!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: never mind, i dont want to know...




i'm outta here.. gotta hit the gym ...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 26 2005, 04:15 PM~4077295
> *look, i'm not your butterfly dealer...
> *


I was willing to pay :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 26 2005, 04:19 PM~4077324
> *I was willing to pay :biggrin:
> *



well, in that case.. 
money talks.. bullshit runs the marathon... 

looks like you'll be owing TROUBS now ---->


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

of course, i dont know how you feel about paying a MAN for that.. but hey, thats your businezz !!! HAHAHA ...


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

sup az


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ!LOS ANGELES CHECKING IN! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  *<span style='font-family:Impact'>yeah i was bored... 



[attachmentid=327575]*


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Oct 26 2005, 09:58 PM~4079861
> *WHATS UP AZ!LOS ANGELES CHECKING IN! :biggrin:
> *


whatz up broother!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 09:23 AM~4081262
> *Sup?
> *


MY DICK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:37 AM~4081345
> *MY DICK
> *


You still looking at the butterfly???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

JUST TURNING ON THE PS2 AT WORK 
DO SOME EARLY MORNIN GOLFING "PGA TOUR 2005"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Oct 27 2005, 03:05 AM~4080543
> *  :biggrin:   <span style='font-family:Impact'>yeah i was bored...
> [attachmentid=327575]
> *


*


whata great flag*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:45 AM~4081402
> *JUST TURNING ON THE PS2 AT WORK
> DO SOME EARLY MORNIN GOLFING "PGA TOUR 2005"
> *



FOOOOOOORE! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

video games at work? what the hell

has jeremy sold his lincoln yet


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:12 AM~4081578
> *video games at work?  what the hell
> 
> has jeremy sold his lincoln yet
> *


WHO FROM EAST SIDE OF TOWN
BOUGHT THE WHITE LINCOLN ONE FROM SWITCH?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI....85 REGAL....WHICH SIDE DO YOU NEED....I THINK THAT ALL WE'RE GONNA BE ABLE TO FIND IS A COMPLETE DOOR....I'LL BET YOU JUST NEED AN OUTER DOOR SKIN, BUT YER NOT GONNA FIND JUST A SKIN.....OUT OF STATE I FOUND A DR SIDE DOOR....$300...  :around:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:15 AM~4081610
> *WHO FROM EAST SIDE OF TOWN
> BOUGHT THE WHITE LINCOLN ONE FROM SWITCH?
> *


YES, JEREMY FROM THE EAST....BUT DIDNT BUY SWITCHES LINCOLN....HE HAD HIS OWN....I THINK ITS GOLDISH OR SILVERISH....HES SELLING THAT ONE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:18 AM~4081635
> *SIDI....85 REGAL....WHICH SIDE DO YOU NEED....I THINK THAT ALL WE'RE GONNA BE ABLE TO FIND IS A COMPLETE DOOR....I'LL BET YOU JUST NEED AN OUTER DOOR SKIN, BUT YER NOT GONNA FIND JUST A SKIN.....OUT  OF STATE I FOUND A DR SIDE DOOR....$300...   :around:
> *



Driver door, but $300.00, dang is ti dipped in platinum or something?... Good looking though 357.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 09:39 AM~4081783
> *Driver door, but $300.00, dang is ti dipped in platinum or something?... Good looking though 357.
> *


I got dude still lookin for me....i'll check call him later today!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

guess they couldnt "make it happen"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so....RAGSEVEN....didnt you sell the 7?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 10:15 AM~4081610
> *WHO FROM EAST SIDE OF TOWN
> BOUGHT THE WHITE LINCOLN ONE FROM SWITCH?
> *



WTF did you just say?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 09:45 AM~4081833
> *WTF did you just say?
> *


made sense to me :scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 10:44 AM~4081827
> *guess they couldnt "make it happen"
> *



:0 , That's durty, yet funny. lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:45 AM~4081837
> *made sense to me    :scrutinize:
> *



So somebody bought the white lincoln from switch??? and it was somebody from the east side???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: wheres my butterfly


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 09:47 AM~4081853
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: wheres my butterfly
> *


just go back a couple of pages... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 09:47 AM~4081852
> *So somebody bought the white lincoln from switch??? and it was somebody from the east side???
> *


that seems to be the word...but i dont know who?.....pauls white lincoln from a couple of sundays ago?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 09:49 AM~4081861
> *just go back a couple of pages... :thumbsup:
> *


IM trying to stir up some shit shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 10:47 AM~4081852
> *So somebody bought the white lincoln from switch??? and it was somebody from the east side???
> *


FUCK! I didn't know we had to be all punctuall and shit.

"I'M NOT GHETTO....I'M GHETTO FABULOUS"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

kick up some dust!!!!! :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

what weekend is the INDVIDUALS PICNIC?....we're taking the following monday off.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

its already 10 a FCKN clock!!!!!!

i HATE work........ BUT AT LEAST THE BREAKROOM IS CLEAN -- 
FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SORRY- i know, i have issues.. 

who starting the war *NOW *BLUE 7????
:twak:
:twak: 
:buttkick: 
:guns: 
:guns: 

TROUBS IS HOOD RICH!!! *LEEVE HEM ALOWN - ATT LIEST HEZ TRIEING!!*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:57 AM~4081923
> *kick up some dust!!!!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> what weekend is the INDVIDUALS PICNIC?....we're taking the following monday off.
> *


NOV 20TH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yes.....i prefer the term " hood rich"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 09:58 AM~4081927
> *its already 10 a FCKN clock!!!!!!
> 
> i HATE work........ BUT AT LEAST THE BREAKROOM IS CLEAN --
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 09:57 AM~4081923
> *kick up some dust!!!!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> what weekend is the INDVIDUALS PICNIC?....we're taking the following monday off.
> *


It's the 20th of November. That's a great idea!! I think I'm sick that day! :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 10:56 AM~4081916
> *FUCK! I didn't know we had to be all punctuall and shit.
> 
> "I'M NOT GHETTO....I'M GHETTO FABULOUS"
> *



Exactly, holler!

Hey trouble what school did you go to so that I don't send my daughter there. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

when is the fair over?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

are we the event calender sir


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 10:00 AM~4081939
> *Exactly, holler!
> 
> Hey trouble what school did you go to so that I don't send my daughter there.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:01 AM~4081943
> *when is the fair over?
> *


the 6th. What the hell is this your personal community calendar site??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

dam i said sir


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 10:01 AM~4081946
> *are we the event calender sir
> *


AND IF IT IS DONT ASK BLUE7.....HE DONT KNOW SHIT!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 

ya know....i was just thinkin.....damn....i sure am askin alot of questions regarding dates.

you guys are so helpful...... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

IS THAT FOR HERE OR TO GO?? YOU WANT FRIES WITH THAT???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 11:01 AM~4081943
> *when is the fair over?
> *


IN THE NIGHT........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 10:01 AM~4081946
> *are we the event calender sir
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


TRY AZCENTRAL.COM UNDER EVENTS... LOL


THE FAIR IS OVER SUNDAY THE 6TH I THINK.... 


WHAT TIME IS WALLACE & GROMIT: THE CASE OF THE WERE-RABBIT START??? 
HAHAHAHAH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 10:01 AM~4081946
> *are we the event calender sir
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 10:04 AM~4081974
> *IS THAT FOR HERE OR TO GO??  YOU WANT FRIES WITH THAT???
> *


i was thinking more like onion rings


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 10:00 AM~4081939
> *Exactly, holler!
> 
> Hey trouble what school did you go to so that I don't send my daughter there.  :biggrin:
> *






LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:06 AM~4081991
> *i was thinking more like onion rings
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HEY BLUE7 ISNT IT ALMOST YOUR BIRTHDAY??? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:00 AM~4081939
> *Exactly, holler!
> 
> Hey trouble what school did you go to so that I don't send my daughter there.  :biggrin:
> *



FU*K WENT ON LINE TO GET A PIC..... I TYPED SCHOOL FOR MEXICANS
AND A PIC CAME UP WIT A BUNCH OF WHITE KIDS WEARING..................
[attachmentid=327734]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 10:09 AM~4082022
> *HEY BLUE7 ISNT IT ALMOST YOUR BIRTHDAY??? :dunno:
> *




HOW WOULD HE KNOW.. REMEMBER.. HE DOESNT KNOW SHIT...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 10:10 AM~4082023
> *FU*K WENT ON LINE TO GET A PIC..... I TYPED SCHOOL FOR MEXICANS
> AND A PIC CAME UP WIT A BUNCH OF WHITE KIDS WEARING..................
> [attachmentid=327734]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THIS ISN'T HELPING PROVE YOUR SMARTZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 11:10 AM~4082023
> *FU*K WENT ON LINE TO GET A PIC..... I TYPED SCHOOL FOR MEXICANS
> AND A PIC CAME UP WIT A BUNCH OF WHITE KIDS WEARING..................
> [attachmentid=327734]
> *



Hahahahahaha... that's fucked up for some reason, not one Mexican in there, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 10:10 AM~4082032
> *HOW WOULD HE KNOW.. REMEMBER.. HE DOESNT KNOW SHIT...
> *


GOOD POINT....I BETTER ASK HIS MOM.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, BLUE 7 -- WHEN'S YOUR BIRTHDAY.. WE ARE ALL DYING TO KNOW... 

PLUS 357 APPARENTLY NEEDS TO MARK HIS CALENDAR ... :tongue:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:12 AM~4082046
> *Hahahahahaha... that's fucked up for some reason, not one Mexican in there, lol.
> *


THATS WHY I POSTED IT FUNNY SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 11:16 AM~4082089
> *THATS WHY I POSTED IT FUNNY SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Fukin wanna be's.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT F-IN FUNNY.....IT ALMOST SEEMS RACIST OR BIGGET-ISH....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WE COULD ALL BE HERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i see a black girl though...... 

:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:22 AM~4082143
> *WE COULD ALL BE HERE RIGHT NOW
> *




YOU ARE A JERK FOR THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TEQUILA LIME CHICKEN WITH FRESH MANGO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M GLAD THAT THESE ARE THE PICUTERS YOU HAVE AT WORK TO GET YOU THRU THE DAY....TEQUILA LIME CHICKEN PHOTOS..... DO YOU EVEN HAVE ONE OF ME?? OR THE GIRLS????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YUP....the night we got dressed up and i took you to beauty and the beast @ gammage


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 10:31 AM~4082200
> *YUP....the night we got dressed up and i took you to beauty and the beast @ gammage
> *



OK--- YOUR OFF THE HOOK... 



HEY BLUE7 --- GOT ANOTHER LADY PICTURE FOR YOU..... OHHH LA LA

YOU CAN EVEN SEE NIPPLES!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

how bout a lil sunset action with a cold DOS EQUIS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:56 AM~4081916
> *FUCK! I didn't know we had to be all punctuall and shit.
> 
> "I'M NOT GHETTO....I'M GHETTO FABULOUS"
> *


 :scrutinize: i thought you where "LOCOS" :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:44 AM~4081827
> *guess they couldnt "make it happen"
> *


DID THAT CLUB BREAK UP OR WHAT?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 11:53 AM~4082374
> *DID THAT CLUB BREAK UP OR WHAT?
> *



Is this a retorical question or you just naturally gifted? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 10:53 AM~4082374
> *DID THAT CLUB BREAK UP OR WHAT?
> *



last i heard they were down to 4 members from like 14 or 15... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

not very IMPRESSIVE to me!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 10:56 AM~4082402
> *last i heard they were down to 4 members from like 14 or 15...  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> not very IMPRESSIVE to me!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

EVERYBODY BE QUIET.....I CAN HEAR THE OCEAN.....HOLD ON.....BSSSSST.....AHHHHH......JUST OPENED A BEER


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

HEY JEN THAT DUDE YOU MET IN VEGAS SAID HOW COME YOU HAVENT CALLED HIM?
[attachmentid=327780]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

"I'm nile and the BLIZZARD is coming..." :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHY DO THEY ALLOW PEOPLE TO LIVE?.....THERE SHOULD BE MANDATORY EXECUTIONS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:06 AM~4082500
> *"I'm nile and the BLIZZARD is coming..."  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: what does this mean?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

It means the BLIZZARD is coming, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:08 AM~4082510
> *It means the BLIZZARD is coming, lol.
> *




CAN THE BLIZZARD BLOW THRU 40TH STREET/BROADWAY? lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang that's a journey, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup trouble??? Playing golf?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:wave: hi sweet sunshine, who ever you are???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:18 AM~4082585
> *:wave: hi sweet sunshine, who ever you are???
> *


your such a flirt!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 10:09 AM~4082022
> *HEY BLUE7 ISNT IT ALMOST YOUR BIRTHDAY??? :dunno:
> *


War Started</span>


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 12:20 PM~4082599
> *your such a flirt!!!
> *



Nah, just trying to get to know people...


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:18 AM~4082585
> *:wave: hi sweet sunshine, who ever you are???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SweetSunshine_@Oct 27 2005, 12:23 PM~4082629
> *:wave:
> *



So who are you??? Let us know a lil about you...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

told you to change it to PHXSUNSHINE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SHE IS JAIME'S (BUBBZ) HOME GIRL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 11:07 AM~4082508
> *:scrutinize:  what does this mean?
> *


that kid was on mtv show "made"...hes a jewish kid tryng to become a rap star... :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 11:26 AM~4082648
> *that kid was on mtv show "made"...hes a jewish kid tryng to become a rap star... :roflmao:
> *


THATS WHERE I SAW THIS KID.....HE LOOKED _HELLA_ FAMILIAR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602+Oct 27 2005, 12:26 PM~4082647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:twak: <BubbZ


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 11:23 AM~4082622
> *AND NO --- NOT ALL AT ONE TIME.. THATS CHEATING </span>*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok bubbz first of all i am the boss so im just going to stick it to myself been begging for a worker so if you know one send him


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

blue7 is his own boss... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 11:32 AM~4082709
> *ok bubbz first of all i am the boss so im just going to stick it to myself been begging for a worker so if you know one send him
> *




SO YOUR UN-EMPLOYED HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 11:33 AM~4082713
> *blue7 is his own boss... :biggrin:
> *



BUT IS HE THE MASTER OF HIS DOMAIN??? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 11:34 AM~4082725
> *BUT IS HE THE MASTER OF HIS DOMAIN???  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


well thats another story...SHE IS 
[attachmentid=327804]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 11:03 AM~4082472
> *HEY JEN THAT DUDE YOU MET IN VEGAS SAID HOW COME YOU HAVENT CALLED HIM?
> [attachmentid=327780]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUH....I SOBERED UP AND SAW HIM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HEY BLUE, IF YOUR DONE WITH YOUR WIFE, WE CAN HOOK HER UP WITH MY VEGAS MAN.....THEY'D MAKE SUM PURTY YOUNGIN I RECKON!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SweetSunshine_@Oct 27 2005, 12:23 PM~4082629
> *:wave:
> *


POST A PIC OF YOURSELF


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 12:44 PM~4082802
> *HEY BLUE, IF YOUR DONE WITH YOUR WIFE, WE CAN HOOK HER UP WITH MY VEGAS MAN.....THEY'D MAKE SUM PURTY YOUNGIN I RECKON!!!
> *



He died.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 12:50 PM~4082835
> *POST A PIC OF YOURSELF
> *



I don't think she's online anymore...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:51 AM~4082842
> *He died.
> *


I'M GONNA MISS HIM!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:51 AM~4082842
> *He died.
> *


 HE DIDNT DIE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 12:52 PM~4082854
> *I don't think she's online anymore...
> *


I KNOW BUT BUBBZ WILL TELL HER..... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 12:53 PM~4082858
> *I'M GONNA MISS HIM!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Seriously he died, he was the little crazy guy on the Howard Stern show.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 12:53 PM~4082865
> *I KNOW BUT BUBBZ WILL TELL HER..... :biggrin:
> *


TOLD U SHE BE BACK...HAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 12:54 PM~4082874
> *TOLD U SHE BE BACK...HAHA
> *



Hahahahaha... 


Check these out...

SEX IS A TEMPTATION 
CAUSED BY A SENSATION 
WHEN A MAN PUTS HIS DICTATION 
IN A WOMAN'S VENTILATION 
DO YOU GET MY CONVERSATION? 
OR DO YOU NEED A DEMONSTRATION? 

SKY IS BLUE 
WATER IS WET 
I'LL MAKE YOU CUM 
I'LL MAKE YOU SWEAT 
PRESSED AGAINST MY BODY 
MOVIN UP AND DOWN 
SLOWLY BUT FIRMLY 
WE WILL MOVE THE GROUND 

SEX IS EVIL 
SEX IS A GAME 
ONE NIGHT OF PASSION 
NINE MONTHS OF PAIN 
BABY'S A BASTARD 
FATHERS A GIT 
ALL BECAUSE THE CONDOM SPLIT! 

SEX IS LIKE MATH 
YOU SUBTRACT THE CLOTHES 
ADD THE BED 
DIVIDE THE LEGS 
THEN MULTIPLY! 

ROSES ARE RED 
GRASS IS GREEN 
OPEN YOUR LEGS 
AND I'LL FILL YOU WITH CREAM 

HICKERY DICKERY DOC 
DIS BYTCH WAS SUCKIN MY COCK 
THE CLOCK STRUCK TWO 
I DUMPED MY GOO 
AND DUMPED HER AT DA END OF THE BLOCK!!! 

SEX IS GOOD 
SEX IS FINE 
DOGGY STYLE OR 69 
JUST FOR FUN 
OR GETTING PAID 
EVERYONE LIKES GETTING LAID 

SEX IS EVIL 
SEX IS A SIN 
SINS ARE FORGIVEN 
SO STICK IT IN!!! 
YOU


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 11:54 AM~4082871
> *Seriously he died, he was the little crazy guy on the Howard Stern show.
> *



the one that died was the one who use to dress up as a pink bunny


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 27 2005, 12:56 PM~4082886
> *the one that died was the one who use to dress up as a pink bunny
> *



Oh fuk it then, he's still alive :biggrin: .

See you guys in an hour.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 12:57 PM~4082896
> *Oh fuk it then, he's still alive  :biggrin: .
> 
> See you guys in an hour.
> *


UNLIKE THIS TOPIC


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 27 2005, 11:56 AM~4082886
> *the one that died was the one who use to dress up as a pink bunny
> *


yeah it was the drunk dwarf he died like 5 yrs ago...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 27 2005, 12:56 PM~4082886
> *the one that died was the one who use to dress up as a pink bunny
> *


SURE IT WASNT "THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY"


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 12:07 PM~4082959
> *yeah it was the drunk dwarf he died like 5 yrs ago...
> *



[attachmentid=327831]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

his name is beetlejuice.. and he is not dead... he's always doing the dwarf fights in NY -- he's on Howard all the time... !!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 01:20 PM~4083035
> *his name is beetlejuice.. and he is not dead... he's always doing the dwarf fights in NY -- he's on Howard all the time... !!!!
> *



WHO CARES...........WHERES YOUR FRIEND?


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 12:21 PM~4083042
> *WHO CARES...........WHERES YOUR FRIEND?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=327838]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

a mistery...
[attachmentid=327842]


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=327843]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

i yahood sweet sunshine and look what came up...
[attachmentid=327844]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SweetSunshine_@Oct 27 2005, 01:27 PM~4083070
> *:biggrin:
> *



OK BUBBZ


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 12:35 PM~4083118
> *i yahood sweet sunshine and look what came up...
> [attachmentid=327844]
> *


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=327847]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=327849]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 01:51 PM~4083214
> *[attachmentid=327849]
> *



Every time I see that I think of ray's caddi for some reason, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Uh... yeah... soooooooo....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey its our war


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SweetSunshine_@Oct 27 2005, 12:40 PM~4083158
> *
> *


just joking... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 12:53 PM~4083225
> *Every time I see that I think of ray's caddi for some reason, lol.
> *


hater... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=327863]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK WAR.....I'M NOT A FIGHTER.... I'M A LOVER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DIS IS ESTUPID...ABUNCHA GUYS TALKING ON TE ETHERNET


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:20 PM~4083381
> *FUK WAR.....I'M NOT A FIGHTER.... I'M A LOVER
> *



I hope you're playing cause I'm gonna have to put one of the quotes from your sig. to use.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 02:19 PM~4083378
> *hater... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=327863]
> *


J/P, I wish my car was half way as clean as yours. By the way I seen richard simmons modeling for the rainbow caddi.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 01:22 PM~4083393
> *DIS IS ESTUPID...ABUNCHA GUYS TALKING ON TE ETHERNET
> *


i see you took carlos mencia's mexican english...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:25 PM~4083411
> *J/P, I wish my car was half way as clean as yours. By the way I seen richard simmons modeling for the rainbow caddi.
> *


i thought he was hopping trouble's montecarlo.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 02:28 PM~4083422
> *i thought he was hopping trouble's montecarlo.... :biggrin:
> *



He was, but I was unable to find the pic.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup DONTBEFOOLED? who you is? lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 12:51 PM~4083214
> *[attachmentid=327849]
> *




NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:30 PM~4083434
> *Sup DONTBEFOOLED? who you is? lol.
> *



damn.. you'll jump an anything... . :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:32 PM~4083445
> *damn.. you'll jump an anything... .  :0
> *



Just wanna know who people are, you see there name at the bottom of the screen and they never post anything... They could be like, "hi, i'm new here my name is blah, blah, blah..." you know???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 01:18 PM~4083363
> *hey its our war
> *




BLUE 7- thanks for sending me a pic of your girl.... 
no... i dont' know her...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI IS A GREAT PUBLIC RELATIONS PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:36 PM~4083471
> *Just wanna know who people are, you see there name at the bottom of the screen and they never post anything... They could be like, "hi, i'm new here my name is blah, blah, blah..." you know???
> *



hey holmes, dont get so defensive.. i was just playing... 
ok, ok.... you got standards.. sure.. i got it... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 01:37 PM~4083475
> *BLUE 7- thanks for sending me a pic of your girl....
> no... i dont' know her...
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:38 PM~4083483
> *SIDI IS A GREAT PUBLIC RELATIONS PERSON :thumbsup:
> *



You know... why are people all quiet on the internet.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:40 PM~4083490
> *hey holmes, dont get so defensive.. i was just playing...
> ok, ok.... you got standards.. sure.. i got it...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Of couse I do, I mean who doesn't? Or should this question even be asked???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_"mmmm.....just how i like'em.....BREATHING"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:44 PM~4083506
> *Of couse I do, I mean who doesn't? Or should this question even be asked???
> *




no lets ask!!!

is your standards higher than her????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 01:45 PM~4083510
> *"mmmm.....just how i like'em.....BREATHING"
> *




FAMOUS WORDS... OR SHOULD I SAY INFAMOUS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:45 PM~4083510
> *"mmmm.....just how i like'em.....BREATHING"
> *



Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yall know that all these "back woods people" that yer posting have no idea that they are being clowned world wide


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 01:28 PM~4083427
> *He was, but I was unable to find the pic.
> *


this one... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=327885]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 01:51 PM~4083539
> *this one... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=327885]
> *




OH... THERE IT IZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 02:51 PM~4083539
> *this one... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=327885]
> *



:0 ..... :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

they probably dont even have electricity.....much less even heard of the world wide web......

and why do they call it a web....why isnt it called the world wide network....webs are for spiders

_"i got poison, but for a spider eh"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_"chey who are you fighting.....TRES PUNTOS!!!"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

{PEOPLE THAT LIVE IN THE WOODS ARE BAD ENOUGH.. BUT WHEN YOU HAVE TO CALL THEM 'BACK WOODS' --- YIKES!!!!}

THEY CALL IT A WEB 'CUZ MUCH LIKE A SPIDER WEB, ONCE PEOPLE ARE DRAWN TO IT... THEY ARE STUCK IN IT.... 
IT CAPTURES ITS PREY AND DOESN'T RELEASE THEM.. ETC ETC... 


SHIT, I DUNNO KNOW WHY ITS THE WEB .. JUST GUESSING...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:15 PM~4076372
> *I was looking at big ray's car and figured i'd finish the job for him.
> 
> 
> ...





HAHAHA .. THIS IS STILL FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:53 PM~4083557
> *and why do they call it a web....why isnt it called the world wide network....webs are for spiders
> *



Hahahahahahaha.... that made my day, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 01:51 PM~4083539
> *this one... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=327885]
> *



WHAT IT HIT THIS DAY... THAT LOOKS ABOUT 35... MAYBE 40
IS THAT ON ITS WAY DOWN OR HIGHER UP??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 01:58 PM~4083595
> *HAHAHA .. THIS IS STILL FUNNY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:03 PM~4083626
> *WHAT IT HIT THIS DAY... THAT LOOKS ABOUT 35...
> IS THAT ON ITS WAY DOWN OR HIGHER UP??
> *


alot higher than that wagon... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 02:03 PM~4083627
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


DONT LIE.. YOU KNOW YOU LAUGHED TOO!!!!!


:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the rainbow is kinda funny...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 02:03 PM~4083635
> *alot higher than that wagon... :biggrin:
> *




OK - 2 AGAINST 1....


BIG RAY & BLUE 7 GOING DOWN....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:03 PM~4083635
> *alot higher than that wagon... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 02:07 PM~4083658
> *:0
> *



SIDDY DONT SAY NOTHING... !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

just wait.....we're comin....by the way....how high is the caddi ray? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:08 PM~4083664
> *SIDDY DONT SAY NOTHING... !!!!!!!!!!
> *



I can't, never seen the wagon hop, it was a good punch line though.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 03:10 PM~4083675
> *just wait.....we're comin....by the way....how high is the caddi ray? :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 27 2005, 01:25 PM~4083411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you like her bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:15 PM~4076372
> *I was looking at big ray's car and figured i'd finish the job for him.
> 
> 
> ...





LETS HAVE THIS ON PAGE 465 , TOO!!!!!</span>

TASTING THAT RAINBOW AGAIN ----- MY BIG RAY <span style=\'color:green\'>WHATS YOUR FAVORITE COLOR????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

believe me.....if i did hydros all day for my 9-5.....it would be higher.....not bad for some front yard shit


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:06 PM~4083652
> *OK - 2 AGAINST 1....
> BIG RAY & BLUE 7 GOING DOWN....
> *


OH YEA WAR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> > SO BIG RAY _AND _SIDDY LIKE SKITTLES...
> >
> > :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 02:14 PM~4083714
> *That's it, j00 wanna go tu' war wit me mang???
> *





:machinegun: SIDDY!
:guns: BLUE 7


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:04 PM~4083640
> *DONT LIE.. YOU KNOW YOU LAUGHED TOO!!!!!
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Bubbz Is The One On The Bottom


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 02:18 PM~4083739
> *Bubbz Is The One On The Bottom
> *



I DONT THINK SO :machinegun:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:03 PM~4083635
> *alot higher than that wagon... :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY DOG


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Blue7> :twak: <Bubbz


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:20 PM~4083748
> *I DONT THINK SO :machinegun:
> *


Hey Its Our war


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:10 PM~4083675
> *just wait.....we're comin....by the way....how high is the caddi ray? :biggrin:
> *


ah about 2-3 inches of the ground... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GUESS THIS SITE WOULD BE GOOD FOR SOMETHING...................
..................LEARNING HOW TO TYPE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 03:22 PM~4083764
> *GUESS THIS SITE WOULD BE GOOD FOR SOMETHING...................
> ..................LEARNING HOW TO TYPE
> *



hahahahahaaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I NEED SOMETHING MORE VIOLENT THAN THAT STUPID SMILEY GUY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 20 2005, 12:33 PM~4039260
> *TALK ABOUT A TORN UP ASS
> [attachmentid=320258]
> *





YO! BLUE---- TAKE IT EASY.... DONT PUT OUT SO MUCH...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:24 PM~4083778
> *YO! BLUE---- TAKE IT EASY.... DONT PUT OUT SO MUCH...
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THERE....THAT SHOULD DO IT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angel:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey 357 I see You Got Her Back Nothing Personal But :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 02:26 PM~4083792
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angel:
> *



BLUE 7----> :buttkick: <-----BUBBZ 


BUBBZ---->


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:13 PM~4083701
> *believe me.....if i did hydros all day for my 9-5.....it would be higher.....not bad for some front yard shit
> *


so sensitive...just joking; geez!!!count to 10....1.........2.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 02:28 PM~4083804
> *Hey 357 I see You Got Her Back Nothing Personal But :twak:
> *


never is.... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Blue7> :barf: :burn: <Bubbz


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 02:29 PM~4083809
> *so sensitive...just joking; geez!!!count to 10....1.........2.......
> *



8........9.......10!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 02:30 PM~4083817
> *Blue7> :barf:  :burn: <Bubbz
> *



YER BREATH PROLLY WOULD DO THAT TO ME... 
DAMN YUCK MOUTH -- YOU NEED A MINT OR GUM OR SOMETHING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FOR ALL U HATERZ I'LL DROP THIS BOMB ON UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU






[attachmentid=327931]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OUCH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BLUE 7----> :worship: :angel: < -------- BUBBZ


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i surrender you got me


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:34 PM~4083841
> *BLUE 7---->  :worship:  :angel: < -------- BUBBZ
> *



PUSSY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:34 PM~4083839
> *FOR ALL U HATERZ I'LL DROP THIS BOMB AON UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> [attachmentid=327931]
> *





THANKS ALOT JEN.. .. SO YOU WOULDN'T POST A PICTURE OF BLUE 7'S GIRL IN VEGAS.. BUT YOU SEND TROUBS THE PICTURE.... ??? 

WHATEVER!!!!! 

ONE QUESTION.. HOW'D HE GET A PLANE IN HIS ROOM?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:36 PM~4083849
> *PUSSY
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:36 PM~4083849
> *PUSSY
> *




**** SAY WHAT?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what haters is trouble talkin bout?

wheels, wheels,wheels?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:40 PM~4083872
> *what haters is trouble talkin bout?
> 
> wheels, wheels,wheels?
> *




HE DOESN'T KNOW... HE'S JUST TALKING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:37 PM~4083861
> ***** SAY WHAT?
> *





J/P TROUBS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 03:40 PM~4083872
> *what haters is trouble talkin bout?
> 
> wheels, wheels,wheels?
> *


I KNOW U B PM EACHOTHER TRYING TO FUK UP MY CAR


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:45 PM~4083896
> *I KNOW U B PM EACHOTHER TRYING TO FUK UP MY CAR
> *



WHAT???????

YOU SHOULD KNOW PEOPLE BETTER BY NOW..... WE'D JUST POST THAT SHIT... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:45 PM~4083896
> *I KNOW U B PM EACHOTHER TRYING TO FUK UP MY CAR
> *


WHAT THE FUK ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT.....YER CAR....WE JUST WANT THE BLACK WHEELS.....

OTHER THAN THAT....WE JUST WANT TO DE-THRONE YOU... :biggrin: ....ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 02:49 PM~4083909
> *WHAT THE FUK ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT.....YER CAR....WE JUST WANT THE BLACK WHEELS.....
> 
> OTHER THAN THAT....WE JUST WANT TO DE-THRONE YOU... :biggrin: ....ITS ALL GOOD
> *


 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen i see you down there but you dont post anything...hurry your getting old....
[attachmentid=327942]
...TOO LATE... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IMAGINE THOSE LIPS RAPPED AROUND YOU


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:52 PM~4083927
> *IMAGINE THOSE LIPS RAPPED AROUND YOU
> *




OR THESE ONES...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:52 PM~4083927
> *IMAGINE THOSE LIPS RAPPED AROUND YOU
> *


 :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M GONNA BE SICK.....FOCKERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OF ALL THE BAD SHIT THAT PEOPLE POST....

THAT IS THE SICKEST YET

DO NOT DO THAT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:53 PM~4083931
> *OR THESE ONES...
> *


I am seriously going to puke! :barf: 
That has to be the most disgusting thing ever....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

THAT TOTALLY CALLS FOR :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAVE SUCH A BAD REACTION...
C'MON GUYS.. THATS GOOD----- THAT WAS JUST FOR TROUBS......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HOLY HELL!! RAY.....I KNEW YOUR WERE WHITE!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: HEY IS THIS YOURS 357?...I THINK I SEEN THAT BURBAN @ CHAVEZ PARK...
[attachmentid=327955]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:00 PM~4083972
> *:biggrin: HEY IS THIS YOURS 357?...I THINK I SEEN THAT BURBAN @ CHAVEZ PARK...
> [attachmentid=327955]
> *




NO HOMIE --- THAT IS MY 'BURBAN... :thumbsup: 
YOU SHOULD OF SAID HI.. WE CHECKD OUT YOUR RIDE...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YUP.....BUBBZ DRIVES IT....I GOT ONE IN THE GARAGE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M OUTTA HERE GUYS! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

IN CASE YOU MISSED IT..... 



C'MON.. .YOU KNOW YOU LOOKED REAL HARD...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 02:57 PM~4083956
> *HOLY HELL!!  RAY.....I KNEW YOUR WERE WHITE!!!
> *


NO BUT YOUR BOYFRIEND IS :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=327959]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:02 PM~4083988
> *NO BUT YOUR BOYFRIEND IS :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=327959]
> *


THAT WOULD BE A FIRST!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:01 PM~4083979
> *NO HOMIE --- THAT IS MY 'BURBAN...  :thumbsup:
> YOU SHOULD OF SAID HI.. WE CHECKD OUT YOUR RIDE...
> *


  NEXT TIME I WILL...I RECOGNIZED THE RIDE BUT DNDT SEE ANYBODY ...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 03:03 PM~4083991
> *THAT WOULD BE A FIRST!!
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2005, 03:02 PM~4083985
> *I'M OUTTA HERE GUYS!  :wave:
> *


PEACE OUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:05 PM~4083997
> * NEXT TIME I WILL...I RECOGNIZED THE RIDE BUT DNDT SEE ANYBODY ...
> *



YEAH RIGHT....YER PROBABLY DUCKIN US.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 03:07 PM~4084010
> *PEACE OUT
> *


LATERS, :angry: IM STILL HERE TILL 8


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:05 PM~4083997
> * NEXT TIME I WILL...I RECOGNIZED THE RIDE BUT DNDT SEE ANYBODY ...
> *



TILL 8!???!?!?!?!?!?!?? 
HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT SUCKS HOMIE!!! 



HIT US UP NEXT TIME.... 
LOOK FOR THE INCREDIBLY GORGOUES COUPLE.... JUST KIDDING.. I SWEAR.. JUST KIDDING... 


I'LL BE THE ONE WITH F00D-----HE'LL BE THE ONE W/ THE CAMERA


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 03:08 PM~4084023
> *YEAH RIGHT....YER PROBABLY DUCKIN US.... :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMIE IM NOT LIKE THAT....SHOOT, ILL PROBABLY WILL NOW YOU MIGHT WANNA HOP AGAINST ME... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BYE JEN------ 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 04:00 PM~4083972
> *:biggrin: HEY IS THIS YOURS 357?...I THINK I SEEN THAT BURBAN @ CHAVEZ PARK...
> [attachmentid=327955]
> *



:biggrin: ...:wave: hi


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:10 PM~4084036
> *TILL 8!???!?!?!?!?!?!??
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT SUCKS HOMIE!!!
> HIT US UP NEXT TIME....
> ...


COOL ILL WEAR THIS SO YOU GUYS COULD RECOGNIZE ME... :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=327969]
...YOU BASTARDS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 03:12 PM~4084045
> *:biggrin: ...:wave: hi
> *




WHO ARE YOU ALL HAPPY TO WAIVE TO?

WEIRDO!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:12 PM~4084046
> *COOL ILL WEAR THIS SO YOU  GUYS COULD RECOGNIZE ME... :roflmao:
> [attachmentid=327969]
> ...YOU BASTARDS!!! :biggrin:
> *




YOU _DO _TASTE THE RAINBOW... 


I THOUGHT.. BUT NEVER KNEW FOR SURE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 04:12 PM~4084049
> *WHO ARE YOU ALL HAPPY TO WAIVE TO?
> 
> WEIRDO!
> *


Nobody, :biggrin: . I'm just saying "hi"...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:13 PM~4084053
> *YOU DO TASTE THE RAINBOW...
> I THOUGHT.. BUT NEVER KNEW FOR SURE
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 03:13 PM~4084055
> *Nobody,  :biggrin: . I'm just saying "hi"...
> *




UPSET STOMACH AGAIN --- KEEP YOU IN THE BATHROOM>???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:14 PM~4084059
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *




BLUE 7--------> :buttkick: <-------BIG RAY... HEY THATS NOT HIS FOOT??!! 


"OH, TAKE IT IN THE ASS BLUE.. TAKE IT AND LIKE IT" B.R.


"SURE" B7


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:14 PM~4084061
> *UPSET STOMACH AGAIN --- KEEP YOU IN THE BATHROOM>???
> *


WHO HAS AN UPSET STOMACH
[attachmentid=327984]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:10 PM~4084037
> *NAH HOMIE IM NOT LIKE THAT....SHOOT, ILL PROBABLY WILL NOW YOU MIGHT WANNA HOP AGAINST ME... :biggrin:
> *


NO WAY HOMIE....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

BUBBZ---------->[attachmentid=327987]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:16 PM~4084079
> *BLUE 7--------> :buttkick: <-------BIG RAY...  HEY THATS NOT HIS FOOT??!!
> "OH, TAKE IT IN THE ASS BLUE.. TAKE IT AND LIKE IT"  B.R.
> "SURE" B7
> *


Sound Like War To Me


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 03:30 PM~4084149
> *Sound Like War To Me
> *


YEP


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:23 PM~4084113
> *BUBBZ
> [attachmentid=327987]
> *


On Her best Day


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:23 PM~4084113
> *BUBBZ
> [attachmentid=327987]
> *



stop posting pics of your mama...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 03:32 PM~4084159
> *stop posting pics of your mama...
> *


MY BAD THIS IS BUBBZ
[attachmentid=327992]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dont Hate You Know We Got That This Morning


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 03:33 PM~4084166
> *MY BAD THIS IS BUBBZ
> [attachmentid=327992]
> *


Now That Is a Good Pic of you


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK THE FIRST ONE IS BETTER...............


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 03:32 PM~4084156
> *On Her best Day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 02:02 PM~4083986
> *IN CASE YOU MISSED IT.....
> C'MON.. .YOU KNOW YOU LOOKED REAL HARD...
> *


GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 THANKS!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 27 2005, 03:38 PM~4084179
> *GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 THANKS!
> *


ISNT THAT SHIT TERRIBLE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 03:35 PM~4084171
> *I THINK THE FIRST ONE IS BETTER...............
> *



TROUBS!!!
YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER!!!! HELL NAW, I DONT LOOK LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hey look ------> its BIG RAY, BLUE 7 AND SIDDY WITH THIER BOYFRIELDS... 

NOW, I KNOW WHY THEY CALL YOU BIG RAY--- IN THE YELLOW RIGHT??? 

NICE FAMILY PHOTO GUYS..!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey I got a site for you guys and girls, you could listin to music here. First you go to album archive then select a genre of music you wanna listin to.

Music


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 03:52 PM~4084251
> *Hey I got a site for you guys and girls, you could listin to music here. First you go to album archive then select a genre of music you wanna listin to.
> 
> Music
> *



THATS FABULOUS.... ***


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT WAS RUDE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

.....BUT FUNNY THAT GIRL HAS A MOUTH ON HER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY SWEETSUNSHINE IS BACK.........................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 04:54 PM~4084261
> *THATS FABULOUS.... ***
> *



It's kool, apperently somebody's jealous so they *TRY* to flex their ego.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUNSHINE--POST A PIC.... THEIR BEGGIN!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 04:59 PM~4084292
> *SUNSHINE--POST A PIC.... THEIR BEGGIN!!!!
> *


NO BEGGERS HERE.................................JUST DOGS.....
OOPS MY BAD, DOGS ARE BEGGERS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 03:59 PM~4084290
> *It's kool, apperently somebody's jealous so they TRY to flex their ego.
> *




DONT TRY THAT REVERSE SI-COLOGY ON ME HOLMES... 

"MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER, BY PUTTING OTHERS DOWN''

DOESN'T WORK FOR ME.. I GET OFF ON IT!!!!! ***


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 04:00 PM~4084304
> *NO BEGGERS HERE.................................JUST DOGS.....
> OOPS MY BAD, DOGS ARE BEGGERS
> *




RUFF!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY SIDDY--- DONT MAKE ME BUST MY FLOWS -- WE KNOW YOU GOT PLAYED LAST TIME..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 05:00 PM~4084305
> *DONT TRY THAT REVERSE SI-COLOGY ON ME HOLMES...
> 
> "MAKE YOURSELF FEEL BETTER, BY PUTTING OTHERS DOWN''
> ...



What happend, can't spell PSYCHOLOGY, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: 
you sorry ass!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OOOH-HOOO...."SERVED"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 05:02 PM~4084315
> *HEY SIDDY--- DONT MAKE ME BUST MY FLOWS -- WE KNOW YOU GOT PLAYED LAST TIME..
> *



Flows? what flows?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU LOOKED SCARED NOW, 
SPORTING A WRINKLED BROW
LOOKING LIKE MAD COW
GOT YOU SICK AND TWISTED 
HOMIE YOU MISSED IT.. 
YOU GOT PLAYED DAYS AGO
DIDNT' EVEN KNOW IT - 
YOUR GAME LEVELS LOW..... 
GET THAT DICK OUT CHER THROAT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERE COMES THE BLIZZARD...OK BUBBIZZARD


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 04:04 PM~4084327
> *What happend, can't spell PSYCHOLOGY, lol.
> *


MAYBE !!!! 


FUCK OFF


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS SITE IS ADDICTING...WHEN I GET FIRED WILL
SOMEONE HELP ME FIND A JOB????????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 05:07 PM~4084354
> *MAYBE !!!!
> FUCK OFF
> *



Maybe is an understatment. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 04:06 PM~4084348
> *HERE COMES THE BLIZZARD...OK BUBBIZZARD
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 04:09 PM~4084373
> *Maybe is an understatment.  :biggrin:
> *




DONT NEED AN EDUCATION TO MAKE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 


SPELLING IS A CHALLENGE -- AND????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 03:57 PM~4084278
> *.....BUT FUNNY THAT GIRL HAS A MOUTH ON HER
> *


NO SHIT.....YALL ONLY HAVE TO DEAL WITH HER FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 05:06 PM~4084348
> *HERE COMES THE BLIZZARD...OK BUBBIZZARD
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 04:08 PM~4084365
> *THIS SITE IS ADDICTING...WHEN I GET FIRED WILL
> SOMEONE HELP ME FIND A JOB????????????
> *



:thumbsup: 

i know it wont be fred... :biggrin: ...j/p


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 04:08 PM~4084365
> *THIS SITE IS ADDICTING...WHEN I GET FIRED WILL
> SOMEONE HELP ME FIND A JOB????????????
> *


u and me both... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 04:12 PM~4084387
> *Hahahahaha...
> *




DONT WASTE MY TIME 
WITH YOUR TIRED ASS RHYMES... 
YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY -- YOU SAY MORE AS A MIME


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 05:11 PM~4084382
> *DONT NEED AN EDUCATION TO MAKE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> SPELLING IS A CHALLENGE -- AND????
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OK GENTLEMAN, AND TROUBS ----- 


SEE YA!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 05:15 PM~4084405
> *
> YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY -- YOU SAY MORE AS A MIME
> *


This is true I don't have to say a word to clown, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey SunShine Pic Please


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2005, 04:16 PM~4084419
> *This is true I don't have to say a word to clown, lol.  :biggrin:
> *




heard that asshole!

doesn't count when i'm not around


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

she is embarrassing both of us with those flows.....if you can call them that


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 27 2005, 05:15 PM~4084414
> *OK GENTLEMAN, AND TROUBS -----
> SEE YA!!!!!!!
> *


WUTTUFUK....AND TROUBS?????? SO "WHO AM I"...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 04:13 PM~4084397
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i know it wont be fred... :biggrin: ...j/p
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SANCHO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 04:18 PM~4084439
> *WUTTUFUK....AND TROUBS?????? SO "WHO AM I"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 27 2005, 05:20 PM~4084448
> *SANCHO
> *


HEY! I HOPE NOT YOURS......LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 27 2005, 04:19 PM~4084447
> *:buttkick:
> *


rude rude rude


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 04:12 PM~4084386
> *NO SHIT.....YALL ONLY HAVE TO DEAL WITH HER FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS....
> *


i feel for you bro!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ok.....thats enough


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Deleted the lyrics, they're pretty good I need one more verse for a whole song, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ALL YOU NEED IS A DJ...
[attachmentid=328037]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 05:48 PM~4084688
> *ALL YOU NEED IS A DJ...
> [attachmentid=328037]
> *



I heard he was gangster, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: .....WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PICS?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:44 AM~4081827
> *guess they couldnt "make it happen"
> *


easy killer i quite make it flappin i mean happen my bad. i havnt sold the linc yet but im not advertising anywhere else.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 27 2005, 04:52 PM~4084719
> *easy killer i quite make it flappin i mean happen my bad. i havnt sold the linc yet but im not advertising anywhere else.
> *


ducker


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 05:51 PM~4084710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: .....WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PICS?
> *



First thing in the morning,  .


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

two fingers up


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 27 2005, 04:55 PM~4084750
> *two fingers up
> *


two in the pink one in the stink?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 27 2005, 04:56 PM~4084759
> *two in the pink one in the stink?
> *


peace-out......geez.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

MAJESTICS-STREETLIFE reppin in CA last week...
[attachmentid=328049]
:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn so i get out , the club breaks up then people start talkin shit? cool if changing & improving your car is not making it happen then what is? leaving your car the same black paint & dents? kings crown looks tarnished time for someone to take it over & shine it up. 
Impressive C.C.you know where i live. the linc still gets up running or not. bring the wagon, burban, lincoln, sarha, what ever you want.




































just stirring up some dust. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 05:13 PM~4084857
> *MAJESTICS-STREETLIFE reppin in CA last week...
> [attachmentid=328049]
> :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: for 357in602 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 27 2005, 05:16 PM~4084877
> *damn so i get out , the club breaks up then people start talkin shit? cool if changing & improving your car is not making it happen then what is? leaving your car the same black paint & dents? kings crown looks tarnished time for someone to take it over & shine it up.
> Impressive C.C.you know where i live. the linc still gets up running or not. bring the wagon, burban, lincoln, sarha, what ever you want.
> just stirring up some dust. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 im ready for you... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328073]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey az does anyone know where i can get a pair of these nikes(mr cartoon) here?
[attachmentid=328220]
[attachmentid=328221]
[attachmentid=328223]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 05:39 PM~4085044
> *:0  :0 im ready for you... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=328073]
> *


 :biggrin: got the lincoln on there to 111 inches


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 27 2005, 06:16 PM~4084877
> *damn so i get out , the club breaks up then people start talkin shit? cool if changing & improving your car is not making it happen then what is? leaving your car the same black paint & dents? kings crown looks tarnished time for someone to take it over & shine it up.
> Impressive C.C.you know where i live. the linc still gets up running or not. bring the wagon, burban, lincoln, sarha, what ever you want.
> just stirring up some dust. :biggrin:
> *



:0 , so will you be at the "I" show with the lincoln if it isn't sold???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 12:17 AM~4086418
> *:0 , so will you be at the "I" show with the lincoln if it isn't sold???
> *


yes :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 05:13 PM~4084857
> *MAJESTICS-STREETLIFE reppin in CA last week...
> [attachmentid=328049]
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

TODD ALWAYS SHOWS'EM HOW IT'S DONE!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Oct 28 2005, 07:46 AM~4087268
> *TODD ALWAYS SHOWS'EM HOW IT'S DONE!
> *


WHAT'S UP D??? :wave:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS UP HOW ARE YOU, UR SON AND DONNA DOING? MISS YA GIRLS HAVNT SEEN YA GUYS IN AWHILE.
I'M HAVING A BABY! IN ALI IS DUE IN APRIL


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 07:23 PM~4085767
> *hey az does anyone know where i can get a pair of these nikes(mr cartoon) here?
> [attachmentid=328220]
> [attachmentid=328221]
> ...


check Stevens shoes.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Oct 28 2005, 09:26 AM~4087379
> *check Stevens shoes.
> *



Sup?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where's BuBBZ at??? I have something for her. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Oct 28 2005, 07:58 AM~4087310
> *WHATS UP HOW ARE YOU, UR SON AND DONNA DOING? MISS YA GIRLS HAVNT SEEN YA GUYS IN AWHILE.
> I'M HAVING A BABY! IN ALI IS DUE IN APRIL
> *


THAT'S GREAT!!! I'm really happy for you guys! I'm sure Tatum is excited too!! Take care and see ya soon!!


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

OH YEAH SHE IS, SEE YA SOON NEXT MEETING? NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 08:40 AM~4087431
> *Where's BuBBZ at??? I have something for her.  :biggrin:
> *


shes off every other friday


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 05:13 PM~4084857
> *MAJESTICS-STREETLIFE reppin in CA last week...
> [attachmentid=328049]
> :biggrin:
> *



GOOD REPPIN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 09:57 AM~4087505
> *shes off every other friday
> *


No wonder she was talking all that smack yesterday... I guess it's gonna have to wait till monday.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 09:01 AM~4087525
> *No wonder she was talking all that smack yesterday... I guess it's gonna have to wait till monday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 10:03 AM~4087535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328626]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328627]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328629]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 27 2005, 05:16 PM~4084877
> *damn so i get out , the club breaks up then people start talkin shit? cool if changing & improving your car is not making it happen then what is? leaving your car the same black paint & dents? kings crown looks tarnished time for someone to take it over & shine it up.
> Impressive C.C.you know where i live. the linc still gets up running or not. bring the wagon, burban, lincoln, sarha, what ever you want.
> just stirring up some dust. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328630]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanx for the pics pimpin.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 27 2005, 08:23 PM~4085767
> *hey az does anyone know where i can get a pair of these nikes(mr cartoon) here?
> [attachmentid=328220]
> [attachmentid=328221]
> ...


HEY WEY BIG RANDY GOT SOME HIT HIM UP WEY ASADA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 27 2005, 05:16 PM~4084877
> *damn so i get out , the club breaks up then people start talkin shit? cool if changing & improving your car is not making it happen then what is? leaving your car the same black paint & dents? kings crown looks tarnished time for someone to take it over & shine it up.
> Impressive C.C.you know where i live. the linc still gets up running or not. bring the wagon, burban, lincoln, sarha, what ever you want.
> just stirring up some dust. :biggrin:
> *


WHOSE TALKING SHIT.....

DONT WORRY BOUT THE PAINT AND SHIT.....ITS BEEN A MONTH

WHAT ARE YOU GETTING DONE IN A MONTH?

KING'S CROWN LOOKS TARNISHED....POLISH IT UP.....DONT SELL IT!

ACTUALLY, WE DONT KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE....BUT BELIEVE ME....WE'LL FIND YOU IF WE HAVE TO.....WAGON, BURBAN....WHATEVER....YOU SAW THE SET-UP, I AINT BULLSHITTIN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 10:27 AM~4087656
> *ACTUALLY, WE DONT KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE....BUT BELIEVE ME....WE'LL FIND YOU IF WE HAVE TO.....WAGON, BURBAN....WHATEVER....YOU SAW THE SET-UP, I AINT BULLSHITTIN
> *



:0 :0 :0 !!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 09:44 AM~4081827
> *guess they couldnt "make it happen"
> *


i dont know how jeremy thinks it was me talking shit?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

To be honest I think he was talking to trouble, that's why he made that comment about the crown.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 09:50 AM~4087768
> *To be honest I think he was talking to trouble, that's why he made that comment about the crown.
> *


he dropped impressive pretty quick though.....and is calling out cars


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

if he means troubles black monte, THEN HE NEEDS TO CLAIRIFY, the wagon is black too and has its share of dents....so after the name drop....i assume that he is talking to my team


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FINALLY.....it's not me starting shit on here! :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

man fuk worm


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 10:00 AM~4087829
> *man fuk worm
> *



_"if you aint got my muny or my bud....i'm killing you and him!"_

_"you gonna kill me?"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK HE WAS TALKING TO BOTH OF US.......


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 11:07 AM~4087871
> *I THINK HE WAS TALKING TO BOTH OF US.......
> *



So who's gonna go after your crown at the picnic?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 11:09 AM~4087886
> *So who's gonna go after your crown at the picnic?
> *


im goin to burger king


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 10:54 AM~4087800
> *if he means troubles black monte, THEN HE NEEDS TO CLAIRIFY, the wagon is black too and has its share of dents....so after the name drop....i assume that he is talking to my team
> *



maaaan my car aint got no dents....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 11:10 AM~4087897
> *im goin to burger king
> *



hahahahaha... I be back restroom break, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 10:07 AM~4087871
> *I THINK HE WAS TALKING TO BOTH OF US.......
> *


me too


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 10:09 AM~4087886
> *So who's gonna go after your crown at the picnic?
> *


everybody


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 10:11 AM~4087911
> *maaaan my car aint got no dents....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


then he must be callin the wagon out.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

troubs....sell the wheels..... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 11:27 AM~4088026
> *troubs....sell the wheels..... :thumbsup:
> *



Do your own wheels it's not hard just takes a loooooooong time, huh trouble, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 27 2005, 08:14 PM~4086150
> *:biggrin:  got the lincoln on there to 111 inches
> *


 :0 I GOT THE LINCOLN DOING 113... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 09:27 AM~4087653
> *HEY WEY BIG RANDY GOT SOME HIT HIM UP WEY ASADA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 09:27 AM~4087656
> *WHOSE TALKING SHIT.....
> 
> DONT WORRY BOUT THE PAINT AND SHIT.....ITS BEEN A MONTH
> ...


 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 10:11 AM~4087911
> *maaaan my car aint got no dents....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 10:35 AM~4088086
> *Do your own wheels it's not hard just takes a loooooooong time, huh trouble, lol.
> *


i dont want them....james does


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 11:54 AM~4088271
> *i dont want them....james does
> *



Well tell James to do his own wheels, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 11:00 AM~4088334
> *Well tell James to do his own wheels, lol.
> *


_"i thought you had 200 dollars"......"i do, but i wanna spend red's money"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

is that lowrider game any good?....i've never played it. how close to reality is it?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 27 2005, 05:23 PM~4084916
> *:biggrin: for 357in602 :0
> *


what show was this?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 11:15 AM~4088434
> *is that lowrider game any good?....i've never played it.  how close to reality is it?
> *


its ok/aint all that,u cld probably get a used one for cheap @ gamestop...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 12:23 PM~4088479
> *its ok/aint all that,u cld probably get a used one for cheap @ gamestop...
> *



If you don't have switches might as well get the game.  :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 11:25 AM~4088492
> *If you don't have switches might as well get the game.    :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 11:25 AM~4088492
> *If you don't have switches might as well get the game.    :biggrin:
> *


oh, i got switches ,i just dont got inches... :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYBODY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 11:28 AM~4088522
> *FUCK EVERYBODY
> *



whoa....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH GOOD MORNING


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 11:29 AM~4088529
> *OH GOOD MORNING
> *


built up aggression, not yet released? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 27 2005, 02:34 PM~4083839
> *FOR ALL U HATERZ I'LL DROP THIS BOMB ON UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> [attachmentid=327931]
> *


Wheres bubbz I Want to fight


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

its quiet in here without bubbz stirrin shit up.....

going to lunch w/ 73 rivi..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 11:31 AM~4088540
> *Wheres bubbz I Want to fight
> *


off every other friday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 12:28 PM~4088519
> *oh, i got switches ,i just dont got inches... :roflmao:
> *



I bet that's what she said huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN I LOVE THE WAY SHE SOUNDS 
WHEN SHE SINGS THAT SONG


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 11:35 AM~4088576
> *I bet that's what she said huh?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i guess i set myself up for that one...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YUP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 12:42 PM~4088628
> *:roflmao: i guess i set myself up for that one...
> *




Yessur, lol.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS REALLY GOING ON IN AZ SIDE WEY!!! :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up with you??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOTHING CHILLING WHAT CRACKIN WITH YOU?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HER ASS CHEEKS.......


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 11:53 AM~4088711
> *HER ASS CHEEKS.......
> *


jackass.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 11:48 AM~4088682
> *WHATS REALLY GOING ON IN AZ SIDE WEY!!! :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin wey :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 12:53 PM~4088711
> *HER ASS CHEEKS.......
> *



Hahahaha... alright peeps i'm out to lunch be back soon, lol. holler at you durty!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 12:54 PM~4088721
> *jackass.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 11:54 AM~4088731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why you want to start with me??? I'm trying to be an :angel:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 12:54 PM~4088725
> *:biggrin:
> whats crackin wey :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKALATING YO!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 11:57 AM~4088750
> *WHATS CRACKALATING  YO!
> *


where you been hiding?? Havent see you for a while. :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 11:58 AM~4088757
> *where you been hiding??  Havent see you for a while. :dunno:
> *


hes been in lockdown! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT YOU KNOW WERE I BEEN I DO GOT A FAMILY NOW PAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 12:59 PM~4088765
> *hes been in lockdown! :biggrin:
> *


DANG DOG LIKE THAT :angry: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 12:58 PM~4088757
> *where you been hiding??  Havent see you for a while. :dunno:
> *


I SEE LITTLE MAN GOT'S A LOWRIDER BIKE NOW! THATS COOL START THEM EARLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 12:01 PM~4088790
> *I SEE LITTLE MAN GOT'S A LOWRIDER BIKE NOW! THATS COOL START THEM EARLY!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yep, he loves that bike. 

Dont be a stranger....stop by the shop sometime!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 01:05 PM~4088816
> *Yep, he loves that bike.
> 
> Dont be a stranger....stop by the shop sometime!
> *


NO STRANGER HERE HOMEGIRL  JUST BEEN WORKING MY ASS OFF, BUT NOT NO MORE I'M IN THE OFFICE NOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here goes a pic of Ray's flat screen!! Great job buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 12:08 PM~4088832
> *NO STRANGER HERE HOMEGIRL   JUST BEEN WORKING MY ASS OFF, BUT NOT NO MORE I'M IN THE OFFICE NOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Great! Now you can hang out with us all day!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOW MUCH FOR THAT TV :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 01:10 PM~4088847
> *Great!  Now you can hang out with us all day!!
> *


SOMETIMES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 12:10 PM~4088841
> *Here goes a pic of Ray's flat screen!!  Great job buddy! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: it does the job... :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 12:00 PM~4088778
> *DANG DOG LIKE THAT :angry:  :uh:
> *


just playin wey :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen's high school picture :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328772]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 12:54 PM~4089142
> *jen's high school picture :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=328772]
> *


So....you still took me to the prom!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BAG IT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 12:55 PM~4089150
> *So....you still took me to the prom!!
> *


no i took her..
[attachmentid=328775]
:roflmao: :roflmao: these are some ugly fools!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Say hello to the girls.... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dam Shes Leaking SHe Drinks And It Fills Her Tits


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

here is your prom date jen :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328783]
i remember you guys doing the achie breakie heart... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

im sorry wrong guy jen...this is him
[attachmentid=328785]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's Ray's Blue Pitbull


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 01:05 PM~4089232
> *im sorry wrong guy jen...this is him
> [attachmentid=328785]
> *


HATER!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen in vegas...
[attachmentid=328787]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BLUE7 AND THE LADY FRIEND FROM VEGAS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 01:06 PM~4089237
> *Here's Ray's Blue Pitbull
> *


here is yours tryng to look like you.. :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=328790]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 01:11 PM~4089275
> *BLUE7 AND THE LADY FRIEND FROM VEGAS
> *


what! i thought it was this one...
[attachmentid=328792]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen you still talk to this guy?
[attachmentid=328794]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

he tried to get a tat for you but he did the next best thing :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328796]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 01:14 PM~4089300
> *jen you still talk to this guy?
> [attachmentid=328794]
> *


It's your brother.....you know I do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen @ the rio in vegas all wild out!...ggggrrrr
[attachmentid=328802]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 01:19 PM~4089340
> *jen @ the rio in vegas all wild out!...ggggrrrr
> [attachmentid=328802]
> *


answer you phone dork!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:0 :around:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RAY....your mom gave me one of your baby pics.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 01:19 PM~4089340
> *jen @ the rio in vegas all wild out!...ggggrrrr
> [attachmentid=328802]
> *


anybody have any hairspray???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI, SIDI, SIDI.....MY BOY.....

whats wrong with the regal door?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 01:25 PM~4089401
> *RAY....your mom gave me one of your baby pics.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

wassup Joey????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 02:55 PM~4089621
> *SIDI, SIDI, SIDI.....MY BOY.....
> 
> whats wrong with the regal door?
> *


It looks like the grand canyon, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ok....thats a good description.....i think i found your door. dr. side right?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

trouble hard at work playing video games


[attachmentid=328829]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 28 2005, 02:07 PM~4089689
> *trouble hard at work playing video games
> [attachmentid=328829]
> *


yer not kiddin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 03:05 PM~4089678
> *ok....thats a good description.....i think i found your door.  dr. side right?
> *



Yup. what's the price?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 02:10 PM~4089713
> *Yup. what's the price?
> *


$150....glendale auto salvage 623.931.7181......talk to james.....told him you were a buddy.....adam @ auto vandalism repair........ :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 03:13 PM~4089731
> *$150....glendale auto salvage 623.931.7181......talk to james.....told him you were a buddy.....adam @ auto vandalism repair........ :thumbsup:
> *



Kool, good looking out.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

word up homie


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 01:25 PM~4089401
> *RAY....your mom gave me one of your baby pics.
> *


here is yours..
[attachmentid=328854]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 02:23 PM~4089809
> *here is yours..
> [attachmentid=328854]
> *


looks like a space alien


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 28 2005, 02:07 PM~4089689
> *trouble hard at work playing video games
> [attachmentid=328829]
> *


He got his chair back!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ray's friends.......kinda look like skittles.....he's tasting the rainbow again!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hello jen

hello everyone

anyone know where to get some 14in wheels that will fit a 98 sonoma/s10 

just want cheap steels lowering my truck and i need clearance when i get tires for these 14in i want to get the whitewall shaved to a three or 2 1/2 any one know where i can get this done anymore


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 28 2005, 02:33 PM~4089864
> *hello jen
> 
> hello everyone
> ...


LB'S CUSTOM TIRES....602.818.1717....TELL HIM ADAM SENT YOU


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

357 has the hook-ups!!! :thumbsup: 


Ray sucks!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen tryng to be sexy... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328868]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 02:39 PM~4089910
> *357 has the hook-ups!!! :thumbsup:
> Ray sucks!! :thumbsdown:
> *


JEN IS THE COOLEST...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 02:40 PM~4089916
> *jen tryng to be sexy... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=328868]
> *


RAY IS FUNNY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

awesome just got of the phone with him 

so i'm getting a 185/70 r14 with a wide white

now i just need the wheels

thank u adam


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 02:41 PM~4089918
> *JEN IS THE COOLEST...... :thumbsup:
> *


no she aint... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER.....


SIDI....BUBBZ SAYS YOU BETTER HAVE RHYMES READY

BLUE7....SO YOU WANNA GO TO WAR.....GET READY FOR MONDAY (courtesy bubbz)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 02:43 PM~4089939
> *RAY IS FUNNY.... :thumbsup:
> *


looks more like Donna than me. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:45 PM~4089957
> *no she aint... :biggrin:
> *


BUT WERE ALL NERDS..................(computer geeks)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 02:45 PM~4089957
> *no she aint... :biggrin:
> *


yes i am! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

O Donna


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 03:47 PM~4089970
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER.....
> SIDI....BUBBZ SAYS YOU BETTER HAVE RHYMES READY
> 
> ...



Does she have internet access at home???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 02:39 PM~4089910
> *357 has the hook-ups!!! :thumbsup:
> Ray sucks!! :thumbsdown:
> *


shut up... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328869]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 28 2005, 02:48 PM~4089981
> *O Donna
> *


I'm on the phone with her right now!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:49 PM~4089991
> *I'm on the phone with her right now!
> *


tell her.....her DADDY says hi :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 02:48 PM~4089982
> *Does she have internet access at home???
> *


naw....we actually hate computers cuz were on them all day long


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hello donna


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 02:47 PM~4089971
> *looks more like Donna than me. :biggrin:
> *


you and donna..... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328870]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 28 2005, 02:50 PM~4089997
> *tell her.....her DADDY says hi :wave:
> *


yeah he said hi!
[attachmentid=328878]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 03:50 PM~4089999
> *naw....we actually hate computers cuz were on them all day long
> *



Well that sucks, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 28 2005, 02:58 PM~4090046
> *Well that sucks, lol.
> *


what companies are stupid enough to pay us to sit around and bullshit all day


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 02:51 PM~4090005
> *you and donna..... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=328870]
> *


that's mean. I'm not talking to you anymore until you apologize! :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:06 PM~4090102
> *that's mean.  I'm not talking to you anymore until you apologize!  :angry:
> *


im...im....im.......im...NOT!
JUST JOKING...SO SENSATIVE...IM SORRY :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:11 PM~4090127
> *im...im....im.......im...NOT!
> JUST JOKING...SO SENSATIVE...IM SORRY :tears:
> *



bubbz says to leave jenn alone...and i quote "I GOT JENNS BACK...YOU BETTER NOT EVEN BE ONLINE ON MONDAY"....... :twak: 

"HI JENN".... :worship: :wave: from bubbz


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 03:25 PM~4090189
> *bubbz says to leave jenn alone...and i quote "I GOT JENNS BACK...YOU BETTER NOT EVEN BE ONLINE ON MONDAY"....... :twak:
> 
> "HI JENN".... :worship:  :wave: from bubbz
> *


I AINT SCARED...............ACTUALLY, I WONT BE IN TO WORK ON MONDAY......HEY WAIT A MINUTE TELL HER TO MIND HER BUSINESS...I ALREADY APOLOGIZED.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Bubbz!! At least I know who my real homies are!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

JEN is my favorite!! :thumbsup: ...........person in the AZ topic to kick it with

Hows the job situation? Find out anymore yet?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 04:25 PM~4090189
> *bubbz says to leave jenn alone...and i quote "I GOT JENNS BACK...YOU BETTER NOT EVEN BE ONLINE ON MONDAY"....... :twak:
> 
> "HI JENN".... :worship:  :wave: from bubbz
> *



Tell BuBBZ that I said I have a surprise for her on monday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:28 PM~4090205
> *I AINT SCARED...............ACTUALLY, I WONT BE IN TO WORK ON MONDAY......HEY WAIT A MINUTE TELL HER TO MIND HER BUSINESS...I ALREADY APOLOGIZED.... :biggrin:
> *


I'm not accepting your sorry ass attempt at an apology. We're thru! :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 28 2005, 03:29 PM~4090213
> *JEN is my favorite!! :thumbsup: ...........person in the AZ topic to kick it with
> 
> Hows the job situation? Find out anymore yet?
> *


Well thank you Ryan!! Job thing is cool. I got a few prospects and I'm thinking about just taking off all of December and helping out at Todd's shop. Maybe t :biggrin: ake a little vacation or two!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:30 PM~4090217
> *I'm not accepting your sorry ass attempt at an apology.  We're thru! :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:32 PM~4090233
> *Well thank you Ryan!!  Job thing is cool.  I got a few prospects and I'm thinking about just taking off all of December and helping out at Todd's shop.  Maybe t :biggrin: ake a little vacation or two!!
> *


lazy!...we are hiring here...but its in chandler


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 02:47 PM~4089970
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER.....
> SIDI....BUBBZ SAYS YOU BETTER HAVE RHYMES READY
> 
> ...


Lets Do this


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 02:51 PM~4090005
> *you and donna..... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=328870]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Dear Ray.......fuck off.

Best wishes,
Jen


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 03:40 PM~4090273
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


shut up wey she's already mad at me... :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:35 PM~4090248
> *lazy!...we are hiring here...but its in chandler
> *


chandler, chandler, chandler!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:42 PM~4090287
> *shut up wey she's already mad at me... :twak:
> *


Sorry


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:41 PM~4090279
> *Dear Ray.......fuck off.
> 
> Best wishes,
> ...


DEAR JEN,........... :buttkick:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 03:43 PM~4090289
> *chandler, chandler, chandler!
> *


too far!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:45 PM~4090300
> *too far!!
> *


BUT YOU GET TO DRIVE A NEW LEXUS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:44 PM~4090299
> *DEAR JEN,........... :buttkick:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: Why you treat me so bad????


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

CHECK OUT HER SIX PACK

[attachmentid=328898]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:46 PM~4090312
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :dunno: Why you treat me so bad????
> *


OK OK OK ,I WONT MESS W/U ANYMORE..................................TODAY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 28 2005, 03:47 PM~4090321
> *CHECK OUT HER SIX PACK
> 
> [attachmentid=328898]
> *


DAMN! THATS A NUT HOMIE...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Man That Is Just Plain Disgusting You People Really Need Your Heads Examined


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 03:52 PM~4090349
> *Man That Is Just Plain Disgusting You People Really Need Your Heads Examined
> *


I KNW YOU JUST DIDNT SAY THAT..... :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=328903]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:53 PM~4090356
> *I KNW YOU JUST DIDNT SAY THAT..... :roflmao:
> *


I Was About Ten Pages Behind So i went Reading From Blow Out assholes to winked 90 year old naked ladies to 2 fat chicks then to that awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:48 PM~4090324
> *OK OK OK ,I WONT MESS W/U ANYMORE..................................TODAY
> *


Well thank you! I'm outta here....you guys have a good weekend.

357 tell Bubbz I said what's up!

P.S.

Ray.....I wasnt really mad at ya!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 03:55 PM~4090370
> *I Was About Ten Pages Behind So i went Reading From Blow Out assholes to winked 90 year old naked ladies to 2 fat chicks then to that awwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 28 2005, 03:55 PM~4090364
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=328903]
> *


hey watch it bannana boy


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

YUMMY




[attachmentid=328904]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2005, 03:56 PM~4090373
> *
> 
> P.S.
> ...


I KNOW....BUT I'M STILL AVOIDING YOU THIS WEEKEND JUST IN CASE... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 03:56 PM~4090379
> *hey watch it bannana boy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 03:58 PM~4090390
> *ughhhhhhhhh
> *


JUST FOR YOU JOE...
[attachmentid=328909]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i give


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 28 2005, 03:56 PM~4090382
> *YUMMY
> [attachmentid=328904]
> *


ya know...if you cover up her body and just look at her head....she looks normal


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I DONT WANT HER YOU CAN HAVE HER SHES TO WHITE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 28 2005, 04:02 PM~4090419
> *I DONT WANT HER YOU CAN HAVE HER SHES TO WHITE FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=328910]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WATERMELONS


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

CHECK OUT THIS TAT





[attachmentid=328915]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

THATS SOME WHITE PEOPLE SHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328917]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328919]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=328920]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 28 2005, 04:08 PM~4090447
> *CHECK OUT THIS TAT
> [attachmentid=328915]
> *


those look like man hands


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=328923]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:ugh: :around: :barf:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace outside!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

2 in the pink, one in the stink!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ok fine my bad for calling out names but i dont like getting lumped in with that car club anymore. there were only 2 maybe 3 people in there really doin stuff to there car & the rest made it look like a joke. so to whoever i offended i apolagize but i will be at the picnic to hop. :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 28 2005, 05:13 PM~4090788
> *ok fine my bad for calling out names but i dont like getting lumped in with that car club anymore. there were only 2 maybe 3 people in there really doin stuff to there car & the rest made it look like a joke. so to whoever i offended i apolagize but i will be at the picnic to hop. :thumbsup:
> *


cool ill hook up the ps2 to the cadi for ::
[attachmentid=328968]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: you & me ray nov. 20th im calling u out on ps2.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 28 2005, 05:19 PM~4090821
> *:biggrin: you & me ray nov. 20th im calling u out on ps2.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 28 2005, 11:18 AM~4088445
> *what show was this?
> *



vegas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>T T T ! </span>*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT!!!!
Wassup AZ?!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 28 2005, 06:13 PM~4090788
> *ok fine my bad for calling out names but i dont like getting lumped in with that car club anymore. there were only 2 maybe 3 people in there really doin stuff to there car & the rest made it look like a joke. so to whoever i offended i apolagize but i will be at the picnic to hop. :thumbsup:
> *


no offense taken thats why this site is here to talk shit 
just dont take it personnal.........................................................oh yeah!

BRING IT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERE TU FU*K IS EVERYONE...........................?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 31 2005, 08:54 AM~4105638
> *WHERE TU FU*K IS EVERYONE...........................?
> *



Right here. Say hello to Gyn. Phil Goode. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 28 2005, 05:13 PM~4090788
> *ok fine my bad for calling out names but i dont like getting lumped in with that car club anymore. there were only 2 maybe 3 people in there really doin stuff to there car & the rest made it look like a joke. so to whoever i offended i apolagize but i will be at the picnic to hop. :thumbsup:
> *


 
:thumbsup: word up buddy. we know you stand alone :thumbsup: 

i think we're all getting ready for the picnic.....AND WE'RE BRINGIN IT!........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 09:40 AM~4105808
> *:thumbsup: word up buddy.  we know you stand alone :thumbsup:
> 
> i think we're all getting ready for the picnic.....AND WE'RE BRINGIN IT!........ :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I should be in the house reppin High Rollerz C.C.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES SOME PICS FROM TUCSON "ZAPP"
[attachmentid=332271]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332272]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 08:42 AM~4105811
> *I should be in the house reppin High Rollerz C.C.
> *


word up!....hopefully that regal will get done....did you check out that door?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 09:46 AM~4105828
> *word up!....hopefully that regal will get done....did you check out that door?
> *



Haven't had time bro I was real busy this weekend.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 31 2005, 09:44 AM~4105818
> *[attachmentid=332272]
> *



^ is that Jamal??? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble....you made it all the way down to tucson for the show?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody no the outcome of the hop last night


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHO HAS PICS FROM LAST NIGHT?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332336]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 KNOW HOW TO RESIZE THESE FUKRS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332619]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 09:54 AM~4105854
> *trouble....you made it all the way down to tucson for the show?
> *


YES SIZZER......GIMME A SEC ILL POST MORE PICS JUST FIGURED 
OUT HOW TO RESIZE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SORRY I JUST GOT THE CAMERA SO IM NOT USE TO THE DELAY YET.........[attachmentid=332335]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MY BAD ITS ON THE WAY DOWN......
[attachmentid=332339]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CASPER
[attachmentid=332341]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

last night at sueno?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 10:53 AM~4106092
> *last night at sueno?
> *


NOPE...."LOCOS"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 31 2005, 09:53 AM~4106095
> *NOPE...."LOCOS"
> *


last night?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BACK TO TUCSON
[attachmentid=332343]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332344]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332345]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332347]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332348]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=332349]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Was up! Tucson was the shit!!!............. :0 It would have been nice if we would 've got there sooner, we ran into some technical difficulties all day! :angry:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 31 2005, 10:24 AM~4106257
> *Was up!  Tucson was the shit!!!............. :0 It would have been nice if we would 've got there sooner, we ran into some technical difficulties all day! :angry:
> *


good times--------------lil drunk but it was cool :biggrin: TROUBLE u da man :biggrin: great pics.....an phx ss rider well i hope yor oh-k dat door lock was pretty big :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Oct 31 2005, 11:24 AM~4106257
> *Was up!  Tucson was the shit!!!............. :0 It would have been nice if we would 've got there sooner, we ran into some technical difficulties all day! :angry:
> *


YEAH IF YOU CALL LOOSING A TRAILER TIRE ON THE FREEWAY AT 80mph
TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES......SOME FUNNY SHIT NOW THAT WERE HOME SAFE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 10:54 AM~4106098
> *last night?
> *


YUP...........THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME....... THEY HAD TO REPLACE 
THE MOTORS ON THE LINCOLN I LEFT BEFORE THEY HOPPED AGAIN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

everybody getting ready for the picnic?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PEOPLE ARE FUCKIN IDIOTS....HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW IF YOUR SUBWOOFERS WERE STOLEN OR NOT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAYBE HE WAS ALL FUKED UP :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 01:18 PM~4107031
> *PEOPLE ARE FUCKIN IDIOTS....HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW IF YOUR SUBWOOFERS WERE STOLEN OR NOT
> *



When the person was in on the job.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

this guy is sayin that he let some dude he did not know borrow his car to "pick someone up" from the laundry mat and then didnt come back...... :scrutinize: 

then the car showed up a week later with no stereo or speakers. but the guy didnt bother to check the trunk to see if his woofer box was still in the trunk


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 31 2005, 09:02 AM~4106126
> *[attachmentid=332348]
> *


Check out David.....................(2)beers!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 02:20 PM~4107531
> *this guy is sayin that he let some dude he did not know borrow his car to "pick someone up" from the laundry mat and then didnt come back......
> *



WTF was he doing letting someone he didn't know borrow his car? Dumbass, he deserves to get his shit jack for his stupidity. Ey, whenever you guys hook his car back up let me know so I could "borrow" it, I need a system.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

dude didnt sound too bright.....

a tow truck company brought it to a bodyshop in tucson, but the bodyshop cant open the trunk cuz the battery is dead for the trunk pop and they found the car with no keys....

and now the "borrower" of the car has this guys house keys too


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 02:25 PM~4107568
> *dude didnt sound too bright.....
> 
> a tow truck company brought it to a bodyshop in tucson, but the bodyshop cant open the trunk cuz the battery is dead for the trunk pop and they found the car with no keys....
> ...



This guy sounds as bright as a 10 watt light bulb.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:wave: 

Is everybody's Monday is as F*cked UP as mine ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 

357 - today mite be the day I seriuosly injure people... FYI :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 02:30 PM~4107607
> *:wave:
> 
> Is everybody's Monday as F*cked UP as mine ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> ...


Don't try to be all friendly after you clowned people last week.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 01:35 PM~4107631
> *Don't try to be all friendly after you clowned people last week.
> *






FUCK EVERYBODY



.... IZ THAT BETTER ???


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

hey losers what up


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 01:30 PM~4107607
> *:wave:
> 
> Is everybody's Monday is as F*cked UP as mine ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> ...


i have had a tension headache all day....caused by seriously fuckin stupid people!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Oct 31 2005, 02:44 PM~4107687
> *hey losers what up
> *



Hey fuck j00 mang! :biggrin: sup chubbies?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ACTUALLY I HAVE BEEN HAVING A MARVELOUS DAY.....THANK YOU FOR ASKING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DID I MENTION


FUCK EVERYBODY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 02:55 PM~4107770
> *DID I MENTION
> FUCK EVERYBODY
> *



I didn't want to do this but here you go...











:biggrin: :wave:, we here at lay it low love you too BuBBZ.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 02:00 PM~4107807
> *I didn't want to do this but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...



how long have you been waiting to drop that on me??? I'm not offended by the paint job... women lesbians are way cooler than gay man - SO THERE!!!
what really hurts is the picture of Richard Simmons... not only are you calling me a dike, but also a heffer --- 

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I would never say such rude things to you!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

RIGHT BACK AT CHA!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SOMEONE TELL 'BIG RAY' THAT HIS SISTER 'BIG RACHEL' IS LOOKING FOR HIM...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 03:17 PM~4107901
> *RIGHT BACK AT CHA!!!
> *


Kid n play style, lol. :biggrin: 

Hey you're lucky I did that one real quick on ms paint wait till I get photoshop going and take a lil time on it, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SHIT, YOU KNOW IT TOOK YOU ALL DAY -- DONT LIE TO KICK IT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 03:53 PM~4108120
> *SHIT, YOU KNOW IT TOOK YOU ALL DAY -- DONT LIE TO KICK IT
> *



Hahahahaha... you insult my intellegence.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 02:57 PM~4108144
> *Hahahahaha... you insult my intellegence.
> *



man you cant even spell intelligence</span>. LOL


<span style=\'colorurple\'>you cant even spell Versace
F. O... shatci :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yer lucky thats all she insulting..... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 04:17 PM~4108261
> *man you cant even spell intelligence</span>. LOL
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>you cant even spell Versace
> F.  O... shatci      :biggrin:
> *



That's not what the glasses in the picture say,  .


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 03:21 PM~4108307
> *That's not what the glasses in the picture say,   .
> *




what????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i like the kid n play thing for SIDI......its a good look........ :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 04:34 PM~4108423
> *i like the kid n play thing for SIDI......its a good look........ :thumbsup:
> *



Never really liked it my hair isn't nappy enough, maybe I could get some help from BuBBZ...

Hey BuBBZ how do you get your hair all nappy??? lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 31 2005, 03:34 PM~4108423
> *i like the kid n play thing for SIDI......its a good look........ :thumbsup:
> *



yeah, but it would have looked better if it covered his whole face.... hahahaha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 04:36 PM~4108446
> *yeah, but it would have looked better if it covered his whole face.... hahahaha
> *



Hardy, har, har... NO!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 03:37 PM~4108455
> *Hardy, har, har... NO!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hardy har har YES!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 04:45 PM~4108524
> *hardy har har YES!
> *



Negative ghost writer. 


HTTP 404 funny not found
Internet Explorer


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 03:52 PM~4108589
> *Negative ghost writer.
> HTTP 404 funny not found
> Internet Explorer
> *




it took you that long to write that garbage.... 


you gotta be quicker than that to even TRY to hang with me homie!!! lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 04:54 PM~4108595
> *it took you that long to write that garbage....
> you gotta be quicker than that to even TRY to hang with me homie!!! lol
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CHECK OUT BUBBZ TALKIN SMACK AND 
SIDI IN THE BACK GROUND CHOMPING AWAY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 31 2005, 05:11 PM~4108751
> *CHECK OUT BUBBZ TALKIN SMACK AND
> SIDI IN THE BACK GROUND CHOMPING AWAY
> *



Popcorn pimp says: Go sit in the corner dumbass


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what state is that shit in???? 
remind me never to go there.. i'd clown like a mutha fckr


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

again, took too long to respond.. i'm outta here!!! 


c - ya! :angel:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

oh yeah... HAPPY HALLOWEEN---

SIDDY- NICE MASK!! LOL BYE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 05:23 PM~4108824
> *oh yeah... HAPPY HALLOWEEN---
> 
> SIDDY- NICE MASK!! LOL BYE
> *



It's not as good as the one you wake up with everyday.

Here you are


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 08:42 AM~4105811
> *I should be in the house reppin High Rollerz C.C.
> *



:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 31 2005, 04:17 PM~4107901
> *RIGHT BACK AT CHA!!!
> *


damm that guy is ugly


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 1 2005, 01:56 AM~4111984
> *damm that guy is ugly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 04:14 PM~4108781
> *Popcorn pimp says: Go sit in the corner dumbass
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......now thats funny


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 1 2005, 12:09 AM~4111797
> *:biggrin:
> *


fresh paint?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2005, 02:00 PM~4107807
> *I didn't want to do this but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 08:47 AM~4112846
> *fresh paint?
> *


HEY I GOT A REGAL FOR YOU!,WHEN YOU WANT TO DO THIS?  NOT MINE,HOMIE OF MINE ;IS STREET,HE WANTS TO HOP AGAINST,JUST FOR KICKS ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 08:52 AM~4112862
> *HEY I GOT A REGAL FOR YOU!,WHEN YOU WANT TO DO THIS?  NOT MINE,HOMIE OF MINE ;IS STREET,HE WANTS TO HOP AGAINST,JUST FOR KICKS ...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: 

-----------------------------------------------------------
:wave: HI JEN IN PHX


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> DONT TRIP JUST FRIENDLY COMPETITION


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize:
> >
> > -----------------------------------------------------------
> > DONT TRIP JUST FRIENDLY COMPETITION
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 1 2005, 02:56 AM~4111984
> *damm that guy is ugly
> *



Oh hell naw! This is coming frm Biz Markie's twin brother... Hey chubbies pick up that bottom lip.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 09:03 AM~4112914
> *not trippin' ---- was more scared for you then anything  :0  :0
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 09:52 AM~4112862
> *HEY I GOT A REGAL FOR YOU!,WHEN YOU WANT TO DO THIS?  NOT MINE,HOMIE OF MINE ;IS STREET,HE WANTS TO HOP AGAINST,JUST FOR KICKS ...
> *



It better not happen tonight, it's the suns opening season game today.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 09:11 AM~4112963
> *It better not happen tonight, it's the suns opening season game today.
> *


NAH;I DONT GET OUT OF WORK TILL 9PM....BUT SEE IF 357 WANTS TO THIS WEEKEND....THIS IS THE REGAL.
[attachmentid=333847]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

looks clean - 

but NO BODY will see the wagon until the picnic --- 
we are revamping !! !! !!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 10:16 AM~4112989
> *NAH;I DONT GET OUT OF WORK TILL 9PM....BUT SEE IF 357 WANTS TO THIS WEEKEND....THIS IS THE REGAL.
> [attachmentid=333847]
> *



What it do?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 09:17 AM~4113002
> *looks clean -
> 
> but NO BODY will see the wagon until the picnic ---
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup AZ siders!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 09:21 AM~4113034
> *What it do?
> *


DONT KNOW HAVENT PUT AGAINST A STICK..THATS MY HOMIE LIL LEE CAR...HES JUST TRYNG TO GET INTO IT.NOTHING CRAZY JUST STARTING OUT;WIN OR LOSE..DONT MATTER JUST TRYNG TO GO OUT THERE N HAVE FUN...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

first of all, thats my homie leon's regal, i already know all about it....i new the car before it was cut.....i fixed his accord when it was stolen and recovered.....i was supposed to redo his system in the regal....actually his old # is discon so i need the new one anyway....

i wanted to call him re: the picnic and see if he wanted to bring the regal out...

unfortunately, the wagon is gutted and being redone for the picnic....

tell him to bring it to the picnic and we'll get down there, in addition to going for the crown...... :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY 357 - DIDN'T WE SEE THAT CAR AT THE FAIR SAT NITE??? OR IS THAT LEON'S --- ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 10:30 AM~4113092
> *first of all, thats my homie leon's regal, i already know all about it....i new the car before it was cut.....i fixed his accord when it was stolen and recovered.....i was supposed to redo his system in the regal....actually his old # is discon so i need the new one anyway....
> 
> i wanted to call him re: the picnic and see if he wanted to bring the regal out...
> ...



I think everybody and their mom is going after the crown.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 09:32 AM~4113109
> *I think everybody and their mom is going after the crown.
> *


Yup! My mom is totally going for the crown! :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:30 AM~4113092
> *first of all, thats my homie leon's regal, i already know all about it....i new the car before it was cut.....i fixed his accord when it was stolen and recovered.....i was supposed to redo his system in the regal....actually his old # is discon so i need the new one anyway....
> 
> i wanted to call him re: the picnic and see if he wanted to bring the regal out...
> ...


 :roflmao: OH SHIT,I DONT THINK HE KNOWS THATS YOUR WAGON THOUGH....HE WAS THERE @ CHAVEZ PARK THE NIGHT U HOPPED AGAINST MIKE FROM INDIVIDUALS....ILL TELL HIM.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats right, i forgot about that monte....

hey, ray......tell leon (lee) that there is a dude running around with a monte carlo that looks soooooo much like leon's that i thought it was him pulling into a circle k

i had to double check the tail lights....... :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 09:37 AM~4113141
> *:roflmao: OH SHIT,I DONT THINK HE KNOWS THATS YOUR WAGON THOUGH....HE WAS THERE @ CHAVEZ PARK THE NIGHT U HOPPED AGAINST MIKE FROM INDIVIDUALS....ILL TELL HIM.
> *


i havent talked to him for months....tell him adam wants to get in touch with him


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:37 AM~4113142
> *thats right, i forgot about that monte....
> 
> hey, ray......tell leon (lee) that there is a dude running around with a monte carlo that looks soooooo much like leon's that i thought it was him pulling into a circle k
> ...


Thats the one from saturday nite, huh?

p/s MY MOM IS TAKING THE CROWN -- SHE SAYS SHE'LL MEET EVERYONE AT THE 'I-HOP' LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 09:35 AM~4113128
> *Yup!  My mom is totally going for the crown! :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: DONT BE TALKING ABOUT HER...SHE SD IS OK FOR ME TO :twak:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:37 AM~4113142
> *thats right, i forgot about that monte....
> 
> hey, ray......tell leon (lee) that there is a dude running around with a monte carlo that looks soooooo much like leon's that i thought it was him pulling into a circle k
> ...


HE ALSO HAS A WHITE MONTE CARLO LUXURY SPORT  :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT WAS PROBABLY HIM


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:39 AM~4113150
> *i havent talked to him for months....tell him adam wants to get in touch with him
> *


COOL ILL TELL HIM..HE WORKS W/ME...I SEE HIM LATER TODY WHEN I GO TO WORK..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 09:45 AM~4113189
> *COOL ILL TELL HIM..HE WORKS W/ME...I SEE HIM LATER TODY WHEN I GO TO WORK..
> *


where do you guys work in chandler?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 09:39 AM~4113152
> *Thats the one from saturday nite, huh?
> 
> p/s MY MOM IS TAKING THE CROWN -- SHE SAYS SHE'LL MEET EVERYONE AT THE 'I-HOP' LOL
> *


My Mom is always down for a Rooty Tooty Fresh & Fruity!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THIS IS ME AT WORK...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 09:40 AM~4113159
> *:angry: DONT BE TALKING ABOUT HER...SHE SD IS OK FOR ME TO  :twak:
> *


Well your Mom said that I'm supposed to give you a little :buttkick: for being such a brat lately!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 10:35 AM~4113128
> *Yup!  My mom is totally going for the crown! :thumbsup:
> *



Stupid answers deserve stupid remarks, totally! lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:51 AM~4113225
> *THIS IS ME AT WORK...
> *


Not doing shit as usual. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 09:51 AM~4113225
> *THIS IS ME AT WORK...
> *


LOOK AT YA "VOUGING" JUST LIKE YER GRANDMA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 10:54 AM~4113245
> *LOOK AT YA "VOUGING" JUST LIKE YER GRANDMA
> *


Hahaahahahaha...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:50 AM~4113218
> *where do you guys work in chandler?
> *


YEAH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 09:54 AM~4113244
> *Not doing shit as usual.  :biggrin:
> *



BINGO!......._like totally _not doin shit........ :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:50 AM~4113218
> *where do you guys work in chandler?
> *


They work at the Castle Boutique. They get like a 40% discount! 

Ray....how's the swing working out for ya??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 10:55 AM~4113255
> *BINGO!.......like totally not doin shit........ :roflmao:
> *



Hahahahaha... totally! that's the word of the day... thanx to jen, totally!!!1! ONE!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 09:55 AM~4113253
> *YEAH
> *


 :scrutinize: .....whadaya mean "YEAH"....is that the name of the business??????? :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 09:56 AM~4113257
> *They work at the Castle Boutique.  They get like a 40% discount!
> 
> Ray....how's the swing working out for ya??
> *


seriously??????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:58 AM~4113262
> *:scrutinize: .....whadaya mean "YEAH"....is that the name of the business??????? :dunno:
> *




HE THOUGHT YOU WERE ASKING... WHERE DO YOU WORK... IN CHANDLER?

AND WHAT YOU MEANT WAS... WHERE DO YOU WORK IN CHANDLER?...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:54 AM~4113245
> *LOOK AT YA "VOUGING" JUST LIKE YER GRANDMA
> *



Hey, papparozzi peaked around the corner with the camera -- i'm always ready!! I can't shake them....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:01 AM~4113281
> *HEY THOUGHT YOU WERE ASKING... WHERE DO YOU WORK... IN CHANDLER?
> 
> AND WHAT YOU MEANT WAS... WHERE DO YOU WORK IN CHANDLER?...
> *


THANKS ....YES I WORK FOR TOYOTA ON RAY RD..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"was that, jerry, what are _you_ doing here. or jerry _what_ are you doing here?"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 09:58 AM~4113262
> *:scrutinize: .....whadaya mean "YEAH"....is that the name of the business??????? :dunno:
> *


TOTALLY!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 10:04 AM~4113292
> *"was that, jerry, what are you doing here.  or jerry what are you doing here?"
> *




these pretzels --- THIER MAKING ME THIRSTY!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_totally!!!!_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:05 AM~4113303
> *these pretzels --- THIER MAKING ME THIRSTY!!!
> *



DONT TAP ON THE GLASS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

HEY JEN
[attachmentid=333864]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'M "TOATALLY" LOST HERE.......AND FOR THE CROWN ..............
I'LL GIVE YOU GUYS MY OLD CAUSE I'M GETTING A NEW ONE THIS YEAR.......
J/P I'M NOT SAYING SHIT I JUST HOPE SOMEONE HERE IN AZ KEEPS IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU KNOW --- THERE SEEMS TO BE ALOT OF TALK ABOUT WHO IS TAKING THE CROWN -- (but none from TROUBS) BUT I'M NOT SO SURE TROUBS IS GONNA LET IT GO... 

whatcha got up yer sleeve ???



HEY WE WERE TOTALLY THINKING THE SAME THING AT THE SAME TIME... 
TOTALLY COOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 10:06 AM~4113311
> *DONT TAP ON THE GLASS
> *




more of anything?


MORE OF EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:08 AM~4113319
> *I'M "TOATALLY" LOST HERE.......AND FOR THE CROWN ..............
> I'LL GIVE YOU GUYS MY OLD CAUSE I'M GETTING A NEW ONE THIS YEAR.......
> J/P I'M NOT SAYING SHIT I JUST HOPE SOMEONE HERE IN AZ KEEPS IT
> *


HOW COULD SOME ONE FROM ANOTHER STATE TAKE THIS STATES CROWN?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 10:03 AM~4113291
> *THANKS ....YES I WORK FOR TOYOTA ON RAY RD..
> *


Ray's just being shy. He gets a little embarrassed and doesnt want anyone to know the truth. It's perfectly normal to work in a sex shop that has a target market of a bunch of ****'s getting ready for their annual (or anal) gay pride parade.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:09 AM~4113326
> *more of anything?
> MORE OF EVERYTHING!!!
> *


DO I SMELL _PANTENE?_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:08 AM~4113320
> *YOU KNOW --- THERE SEEMS TO BE ALOT OF TALK ABOUT WHO IS TAKING THE CROWN -- (but none from TROUBS)  BUT I'M NOT SO SURE TROUBS IS GONNA LET IT GO...
> 
> whatcha got up yer sleeve ???
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 11:08 AM~4113319
> *I'M "TOATALLY" LOST HERE.......AND FOR THE CROWN ..............
> I'LL GIVE YOU GUYS MY OLD CAUSE I'M GETTING A NEW ONE THIS YEAR.......
> J/P I'M NOT SAYING SHIT I JUST HOPE SOMEONE HERE IN AZ KEEPS IT
> *



Trouble has nothing up his sleeve he's just doing the dang thing with what he has, as am I. :biggrin: TOTALLY!!!1! ONE!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 10:11 AM~4113333
> *Ray's just being shy.  He gets a little embarrassed and doesnt want anyone to know the truth.  It's perfectly normal to work in a sex shop that has a target market of a bunch of ****'s getting ready for their annual (or anal) gay pride parade.
> *



ok......i was like totally on the phone with a customer....i hit refresh on my computer and i was skimming thru, i see the word ANAL.......TOTALLY UNCALLED FOR!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 10:07 AM~4113314
> *HEY JEN
> [attachmentid=333864]
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:09 AM~4113327
> *HOW COULD SOME ONE FROM ANOTHER STATE TAKE THIS STATES CROWN?
> *


IT HAPPENED BEFORE JUST LIKE WE HAVE SOME FROM VEGAS AND CALI.........
....("we" as in our state).......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.....SIDI.....ARE YOU _TOTALLY_ GOING FOR THE CROWN????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:15 AM~4113362
> *IT HAPPENED BEFORE JUST LIKE WE HAVE SOME FROM VEGAS AND CALI.........
> ....("we" as in our state).......
> *


Did it just _like_ happen????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> SO.....SIDI.....ARE YOU _TOTALLY_ GOING FOR THE CROWN????
> [/quote
> 
> 
> UNLESS YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT MINE.....I'LL BE WEARING IT TOOOOO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:15 AM~4113362
> *IT HAPPENED BEFORE JUST LIKE WE HAVE SOME FROM VEGAS AND CALI.........
> ....("we" as in our state).......
> *



i appreciate the "we", it symbolizes unity

will there be out of state cars at the picnic?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 11:17 AM~4113380
> *Did it just like happen????
> *


_"TOTALLY"_ JUST DID


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> > SO.....SIDI.....ARE YOU _TOTALLY_ GOING FOR THE CROWN????
> > [/quote
> > UNLESS YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT MINE.....I'LL BE WEARING IT TOOOOO
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:14 AM~4113351
> *Trouble has nothing up his sleeve he's just doing the dang thing with what he has, as am I.  :biggrin:  TOTALLY!!!1! ONE!
> *




BESIDES ME --- TROUBLE IS THE BIGGEST SHIT TALKER I KNOW (ALTHOUGH 357 GIVES HIM A RUN FOR HIS $$) 

JUST THE SIMPLE FACT THAT HE *ISN'T *SAYING ANYTHING LEADS ME TO BELIEVE HE HAS 'SOMETHING UP HIS SLEEVE' 
EITHER THAT -- OR HE'S SCEEERRRDDDD !!! lol J/P TROUBS --


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:19 AM~4113397
> *"TOTALLY" JUST DID
> *


HEY BLUE!!!! WOWSERS!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> > SO.....SIDI.....ARE YOU _TOTALLY_ GOING FOR THE CROWN????
> > [/quote
> > UNLESS YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT MINE.....I'LL BE WEARING IT TOOOOO
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:19 AM~4113389
> *i appreciate the "we", it symbolizes unity
> 
> will there be out of state cars at the picnic?
> *


NOT TO BE MEAN BUT ARE YOU STUPID?...j/p.... ITS _LIKE_ ONE OF 
THE BIGGEST PICNICS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i think you mean *something in the trunk*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:21 AM~4113412
> *NOT TO BE MEAN BUT ARE YOU STUPID?...j/p.... ITS LIKE ONE OF
> THE BIGGEST PICNICS
> *


it will TOTALLY be our first I picnic


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SO SIDDY YOUR LIKE GOING AFTER THE CROWN... WOW!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:21 AM~4113417
> *i think you mean something in the trunk
> *



I TOLD YOU _TOTALLY LIKE _A DEAD BODY...NOTHING LIKE DEAD WEIGHT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP WEY'S!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 11:20 AM~4113404
> *BESIDES ME --- TROUBLE IS THE BIGGEST SHIT TALKER I KNOW  (ALTHOUGH 357 GIVES HIM A RUN FOR HIS $$)
> 
> JUST THE SIMPLE FACT THAT HE ISN'T SAYING ANYTHING LEADS ME TO BELIEVE HE HAS 'SOMETHING UP HIS SLEEVE'
> ...



I see his car all the time so why would I step to something that I don;t believe I have a shot at???


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:23 AM~4113435
> *I see his car all the time so why would I step to something that I don;t believe I have a shot at???
> *




YOURE RIGHT.. DONT EVEN SHOW OUT -- IN FACT DONT SHOW UP.. DONT EVEN TRY.... TOTALLY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:22 AM~4113428
> *it will TOTALLY be our first I picnic
> *



I KNOW YOUR SITTING THERE DOING NOTHING ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:23 AM~4113435
> *I see his car all the time so why would I step to something that I don;t believe I have a shot at???
> *


 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 28 2005, 02:07 PM~4089689
> *trouble hard at work playing video games
> [attachmentid=328829]
> *



LIKE YOU?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:23 AM~4113432
> *I TOLD YOU TOTALLY LIKE A DEAD BODY...NOTHING LIKE DEAD WEIGHT
> *



LIKE TOTALLY YEAH


[attachmentid=333875]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 11:23 AM~4113435
> *I see his car all the time so why would I step to something that I don;t believe I have a shot at???
> *



CAUSE YOU DON'T


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 1 2005, 10:23 AM~4113434
> *WHAT UP WEY'S!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up Marinizzle???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:25 AM~4113456
> *:0
> *



It isn't even like that bro. Trouble is a kool guy and we already had this talk long before. I will back him up to the fullest, we'll put my car up first and if they beat me then, and only then can they go after the "black monte"! That's what it is.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:29 AM~4113485
> *It isn't even like that bro. Trouble is a kool guy and we already had this talk long before. I will back him up to the fullest, we'll put my car up first and if they beat me then, and only then can they go after the "black monte"! That's what it is.
> *



trouble kool guy???


what the fuk


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 11:27 AM~4113473
> *CAUSE YOU DON'T
> *



After everything I just wrote I think I should retract my statement... TOTALLY! :tears:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

does trouble look worried


[attachmentid=333876]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:29 AM~4113485
> *It isn't even like that bro. Trouble is a kool guy and we already had this talk long before. I will back him up to the fullest, we'll put my car up first and if they beat me then, and only then can they go after the "black monte"! That's what it is.
> *


Damn, Sidi is like totally stressin on this. Pull up to the bumper and do what you do. Win, lose or whatever, you've still got alot more inches (totally not like that) than all the usual shit talkers.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 11:31 AM~4113498
> *After everything I just wrote I think I should retract my statement... TOTALLY! :tears:
> *



MAN I'M JUST PLAYING YOU KNOW HOW WEEEE GONNA DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY - YOU SHOULD TOTALLY KNOW BETTER THAN ANYBODY THAT THIS IS TOTALLY ALL FOR FUN... :biggrin: 
_DONT BE SO - HOW JU SAY - PARANOI?_


PLUS-NOW THAT WE (ME & ADAM-UNITY) KNOW THAT OTHER STATES HAVE A SHOT -- THE MAIN CONCERN SHOULD BE KEEPING IT HERE - AS ALWAYS REPPIN' AZ---


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:29 AM~4113485
> *It isn't even like that bro. Trouble is a kool guy and we already had this talk long before. I will back him up to the fullest, we'll put my car up first and if they beat me then, and only then can they go after the "black monte"! That's what it is.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 


so what yer saying is we gotta CHECK YOU FIRST...... :biggrin: 


you said yer self, we'll be able to spot you easy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 11:28 AM~4113478
> *What up Marinizzle???
> *


WHATS THE DILLY YO!
WHERE'S THE PAN AT? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 1 2005, 10:32 AM~4113506
> *does trouble look worried
> [attachmentid=333876]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NOW THATS FUK'N FUNNY ---


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Fine! I'll be a goddamn cheerleader for you Sidi.....why didnt you just ask in the first place??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 11:35 AM~4113532
> *Fine!  I'll be a goddamn cheerleader for you Sidi.....why didnt you just ask in the first place??
> *


WE NEVER ASK FOR CHEERLEADERS THEY JUST _LIKE TOTALLY _SHOW UP


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SUP JEN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:25 AM~4113456
> *:0
> *


MR. ADAM.......ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:36 AM~4113538
> *WE NEVER ASK FOR CHEERLEADERS THEY JUST LIKE TOTALLY SHOW UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:36 AM~4113538
> *WE NEVER ASK FOR CHEERLEADERS THEY JUST LIKE TOTALLY SHOW UP
> *




IS IT THOSE TOTALLY SPECIAL OLYMPICS CHEERLEADERS???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY BLUE 7 :machinegun: :machinegun: 

I MEAN, GOOD MORNING


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 1 2005, 10:33 AM~4113520
> *WHATS THE DILLY YO!
> WHERE'S THE PAN AT? :biggrin:
> *


You should have brought the girls over to get some candy. We had fun over there. Donna was giving the hot dads beer. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 11:40 AM~4113576
> *IS IT THOSE TOTALLY SPECIAL OLYMPICS CHEERLEADERS???
> *



_"I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUU"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 11:43 AM~4113591
> *You should have brought the girls over to get some candy.  We had fun over there.  Donna was giving the hot dads beer.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DAMN I SHOULD OF WENT I WOULD OF _TOTALLY_ GOT MORE THAN ONE BEER... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:44 AM~4113595
> *"I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUU"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:45 AM~4113606
> *DAMN I SHOULD OF WENT I WOULD OF TOTALLY GOT MORE THAN ONE BEER... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




YOU'D OF BEEN A TOTALLY THIRSTY MAN!! HAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:38 AM~4113561
> *MR. ADAM.......ANSWER YOUR PHONE
> *


call back....i was on the phone with leon w/ the blue regal


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 11:47 AM~4113620
> *call back....i was on the phone with leon w/ the blue regal
> *



FORGET IT NOW....TOO LATE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 1 2005, 10:38 AM~4113559
> *SUP JEN
> *


What up Blue?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahaha... you guys should know better than to think I'm gonna get butt-hurt, lol.

:biggrin: 

I already have the crown in my avatar, trouble you need to hold on to that bear cause you're gonna need it to cry yourself to sleep after the picnic, that's gonna be the consolation prize. 






















Just playing everybody I just wanted to see how guys would react, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:47 AM~4113617
> *YOU'D OF BEEN A TOTALLY THIRSTY MAN!!  HAHA
> *


LOL!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:51 AM~4113648
> *Hahahaha... you guys should know better than to think I'm gonna get butt-hurt, lol.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 1 2005, 10:49 AM~4113624
> *FORGET IT NOW....TOO LATE
> *


whatever..... :tongue:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Up All Sorry Pretty Bummed Today been in the hospital all night its My Tia lasts hours


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 1 2005, 11:55 AM~4113673
> *
> *



HOLD ON TOO MY BEAR?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 10:51 AM~4113648
> *Hahahaha... you guys should know better than to think I'm gonna get butt-hurt, lol.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




SHUT UP - YOU KNOW YOU WERE TOTALLY SERIOUS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 11:56 AM~4113682
> *SHUT UP - YOU KNOW YOU WERE TOTALLY SERIOUS
> *



Totally not! gosh! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 1 2005, 10:56 AM~4113680
> *Whats Up All Sorry Pretty Bummed Today been in the hospital all night its My Tia lasts hours
> *



:thumbsdown: 
SORRY BLUE --- :angel: :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 1 2005, 11:56 AM~4113680
> *Whats Up All Sorry Pretty Bummed Today been in the hospital all night its My Tia lasts hours
> *



My respects to you and yours.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys I Appriecate it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 11:43 AM~4113591
> *You should have brought the girls over to get some candy.  We had fun over there.  Donna was giving the hot dads beer.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONNA WAS GIVING OUT PAN !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: YEAH MY GIRLS HAD GOOD TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a question...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY FRED D' BEVIC--- YOU STILL COMING OVER FRIDAY NITE OR WHAT???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 1 2005, 10:56 AM~4113680
> *Whats Up All Sorry Pretty Bummed Today been in the hospital all night its My Tia lasts hours
> *


Why didnt you call, I would have taken the kids for you??? Sorry to hear that Joe. Let me know if I can do something to help out. Hang in there.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn Blue....you totally bummed me out now.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 10:55 AM~4113675
> *whatever..... :tongue:
> *



you 2 are such babies


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

dont talk shit siddy---- 'name says it all'

whatever!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBS- IS THIS THE 'NEW' CROWN YOURE TALKING 'BOUT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 12:36 PM~4113897
> *TROUBS- IS THIS THE 'NEW' CROWN YOURE TALKING 'BOUT
> *



In china they would think of that as a dessert included meal, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SweetSunshine


WHAT THE FUK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 12:50 PM~4113965
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SweetSunshine
> WHAT THE FUK
> *



Me too! lol. 

It's like totally estupid!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TOTALLY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 10:50 AM~4113965
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SweetSunshine
> WHAT THE FUK
> *


There....I'm logged in and no longer a guest.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 12:11 PM~4114105
> *There....I'm logged in and no longer a guest.
> *




thank you and welcome -- now you are fair game!!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 1 2005, 12:09 AM~4111797
> *:biggrin:
> *



:uh: :nono: :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 11:12 AM~4114115
> *thank you and welcome -- now you are fair game!!
> *


That's why I don't say much :biggrin: You all are too vicious!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 12:16 PM~4114165
> *That's why I don't say much :biggrin: You all are too vicious!
> *





its all love ---- i'm just an angel --- :angel:

you must be reading a different topic...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 12:16 PM~4114165
> *That's why I don't say much :biggrin: You all are too vicious!
> *


It only hurts for a second!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 1 2005, 10:56 AM~4113680
> *Whats Up All Sorry Pretty Bummed Today been in the hospital all night its My Tia lasts hours
> *


sorry to hear that...shell be in our prayers...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Is anybody going to the show on Sunday?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I TOTALLY THINK SO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT SHOW PAN?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 01:06 PM~4114592
> *Probably.
> *


YEAH RIGHT......... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 01:06 PM~4114592
> *Probably.
> *


_Like_ for sure or _totally_ not??? We need to know dammit! :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 01:06 PM~4114592
> *Probably.
> *




ducker


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 1 2005, 01:06 PM~4114583
> *WHAT SHOW PAN?
> *


Tempe Town Lakes. My son's buggin about showing his bike. 

You better not tell anyone the story behind the "pan"!!! :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 01:31 PM~4114758
> *Tempe Town Lakes.  My son's buggin about showing his bike.
> 
> You better not tell anyone the story behind the "pan"!!! :nono:
> *



"pan"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 01:36 PM~4114807
> *"pan"
> *


It's a long story.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 01:31 PM~4114758
> *Tempe Town Lakes.  My son's buggin about showing his bike.
> 
> You better not tell anyone the story behind the "pan"!!! :nono:
> *



"pan"


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

whos throwing the show at tempe town lake


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll prolly be there. 

OOOOOOH... the element of surprise.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 1 2005, 01:45 PM~4114824
> *whos throwing the show at tempe town lake
> *


I'm not sure. I heard about it a few weeks ago and someone posted it in shows and events. :dunno: 

The Lincoln you were driving yesterday was nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"pan" like pizza?????

mikey TOTALLY loves being a turtle


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

what day is that show on


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 01:48 PM~4114837
> *"pan" like pizza?????
> 
> mikey TOTALLY loves being a turtle
> *


No not quite. It was some silly crap Marinate and somebody else came up with. Long story.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 1 2005, 01:49 PM~4114841
> *what day is that show on
> *


Sunday Nov 6th. Move in is Saturday night or Sunday from 6 to 11. The show is Noon to 8pm.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 01:06 PM~4114592
> *Probably.
> *




ducker


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

here it is


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 01:06 PM~4114592
> *Probably.
> *




hey, i found one with the kid n play look hahahahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 01:55 PM~4114867
> *hey, i found one with the kid n play look hahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

cool thanx


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 02:53 PM~4114862
> *ducker
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckin duck has one leg, lol. I hate to see that motherfucker in the water... swimming in circles and shit, lol. I bet that duck gets pissed cause he can't get out, lol. ahahahahahaha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 02:55 PM~4114867
> *hey, i found one with the kid n play look hahahahaha
> *


So which one does he look like kid or play???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ducks can TOTALLY FLY ya know


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=334023]
does ducks are like totally hanging around...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 1 2005, 01:59 PM~4114894
> *cool thanx
> *


why?? you bringin' something out?? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=334028]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 03:07 PM~4114943
> *does ducks are like totally hanging around...
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 02:13 PM~4114985
> *
> *


That was totally funny!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY = KID

{you know which one}


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 02:17 PM~4115010
> *SIDDY = KID
> 
> {you know which one}
> *


how about this one
[attachmentid=334042]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 02:18 PM~4115020
> *how about this one
> [attachmentid=334042]
> *




BIG RAY DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
THATS THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 03:15 PM~4114992
> *That was totally funny!!
> *



When I think of jen here's what comes to mind...


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 04:17 PM~4115010
> *SIDDY = KID
> 
> {you know which one}
> *


thats looks like him too


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup yall what crackin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 1 2005, 03:21 PM~4115045
> *thats looks like him too
> *



Oh shit biz markie's son is back on line. Sup Biz jr? Hows that lip holding up....er hanging down, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 03:18 PM~4115020
> *how about this one
> [attachmentid=334042]
> *


Oh it's like that ray? kool, I see how it is.


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

shut the fuck handy man!!!remember i rember your arm in igh school!1


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY- NO SMOKIN ON THE JOB


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 02:19 PM~4115034
> *When I think of jen here's what comes to mind...
> 
> 
> ...


true... :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

that descibes ray character


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 1 2005, 03:27 PM~4115081
> *shut the fuck handy man!!!remember i rember your arm in igh school!1
> *



Handy man huh? Who was the one with the 4 door impala? need I say more??? It's a 2 door alright, 2 doors on each side. Knocking the hell outta your head trying to bust windmills... lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 02:26 PM~4115076
> *Oh it's like that ray? kool, I see how it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: f**ker


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 1 2005, 03:27 PM~4115081
> *shut the fuck handy man!!!remember i rember your arm in igh school!1
> *



You should've *REMEMBERED* how to spell guey. hahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU CRACK YOUR GIRLFRIEND UP - DONT CHA?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 1 2005, 02:29 PM~4115094
> *that descibes ray character
> *


F U
[attachmentid=334063]
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 03:33 PM~4115124
> *YOU CRACK YOUR GIRLFRIEND UP - DONT CHA?
> *



The first pic you put up of yourself looks way better bubbz, IMO... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 02:19 PM~4115034
> *When I think of jen here's what comes to mind...
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let that one slide!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JEN - DONT LET CHIT SLIDE!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ooooooo......4 door imp......SIDIS TOTALLY TALKING SHIT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

"But you say he's just a friend, but you say he's just a friend..." ahahahahahaha...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 02:38 PM~4115163
> *JEN - DONT LET CHIT SLIDE!!!!
> *


It'll catch up to him when he's not looking!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

bubbz........your lil cousin just stopped by with some very intresting photographs on his cell phone......girls.....boobs.....whip cream.....girls doing "2 can chew".....you need to tell on him!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 02:45 PM~4115200
> *bubbz........your lil cousin just stopped by with some very intresting photographs on his cell phone......girls.....boobs.....whip cream.....girls doing "2 can chew".....you need to tell on him!!!!!!!
> *




THATS MY BABY!!!! 

HE CALLED ME LIKE A ZILLION TIMES TODAY..... I told HIM NOT TO GO TO YOUR WORK.. BUT HE JUST LOVES HIS OLDER COUSIN --- APPARENTLY YOU ARE WAAAAAY MORE COOLER THAN ME... I'M JUST A GIRL..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 03:45 PM~4115200
> *bubbz........your lil cousin just stopped by with some very intresting photographs on his cell phone......girls.....boobs.....whip cream.....girls doing "2 can chew".....you need to tell on him!!!!!!!
> *



Awwwwwwww... you know how to ruin a party huh.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 04:44 PM~4115197
> *It'll catch up to him when he's not looking!
> *


jen gonna sneak up on him, and buss him in the back of the neck w/ a brick :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

az showed up strong at the super show


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 1 2005, 03:00 PM~4115285
> *jen gonna sneak up on him, and buss him in the back of the neck w/ a brick :biggrin:
> *



damn, homie --- built up aggression??? 

that was pretty discriptive...


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

and at the bar what up ernie!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 02:51 PM~4115248
> *Awwwwwwww... you know how to ruin a party huh.
> *


naughty....naughty....naughty.....

he thought he was realllllllll cool til i told him i was tellin bubbz......then he took off in a hurry


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 03:05 PM~4115317
> *naughty....naughty....naughty.....
> 
> he thought he was realllllllll cool til i told him i was tellin bubbz......then he took off in a hurry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

like i'd tell anyone............except grams!!! ha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 1 2005, 03:00 PM~4115285
> *jen gonna sneak up on him, and buss him in the back of the neck w/ a brick :biggrin:
> *


Totally!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 04:05 PM~4115317
> *naughty....naughty....naughty.....
> 
> he thought he was realllllllll cool til i told him i was tellin bubbz......then he took off in a hurry
> *



How old is the kid?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 03:03 PM~4115304
> *damn, homie --- built up aggression???
> 
> that was pretty discriptive...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:07 PM~4115331
> *How old is the kid?
> *



he's like 19 -- he did his whole 'football' jock/hero- big man on campus thing for DOBSON high school... now he's at MCC -- hes a cutie.. KEEP YOUR SISTERS, AUNTS, GIRLFRIENDS AND MOTHERS AWAY FROM HIM!!!! I'M VERY PROTECTIVE... DAMMIT


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

i want to give big props to the phoenix car clubs who showed up in az thanks for coming and showing your rides hope u guys had a good time and hope to see u again in tucson


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 03:06 PM~4115326
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> like i'd tell anyone............except grams!!! ha
> *



TOTALLY!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Nov 1 2005, 03:02 PM~4115299
> *az showed up strong at the super show
> *





THATS HOW TO DO IT... TOTALLY 


QUALITY NOT QUANTITY THEN

*QUALITY IN QUANTITIES!!! *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 03:10 PM~4115364
> *TOTALLY!!!
> *


lee was trippin out when i told him who you where....he sd he was gonna cll you...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 04:13 PM~4115392
> *lee was trippin out when i told him who you where....he sd he was gonna cll you...
> *


Did the a and the i stop working on your keyboard as you were finishing your statement, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:16 PM~4115419
> *Did the a and the i stop working on your keyboard as you were finishing your statement, lol.
> *


Sid, I'm laughing so fucking hard right now I'm crying!! That was the funniest shit I've read all day!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:16 PM~4115419
> *Did the a and the i stop working on your keyboard as you were finishing your statement, lol.
> *




thats funny --- its really hard to pretend to work when some funny shit like that is posted...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:16 PM~4115419
> *Did the a and the i stop working on your keyboard as you were finishing your statement, lol.
> *


lol!im just use to doing that @ work...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where the fak did biz jr. go???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 04:21 PM~4115486
> *lol!im just use to doing that @ work...
> *



Just playing with you bro, but you still aint getting my budlight! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 03:13 PM~4115392
> *lee was trippin out when i told him who you where....he sd he was gonna cll you...
> *


i talked to him today :roflmao: .....he was tellin me how yall were talking bout the wagon...."lets call his ass out".....is what he was sayin.......then you told him it was ours....."oh shit....thats my dog, i cant call him out like that"...... :roflmao:

he said hes bring it to the picnic.....its a good lookin street car!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:16 PM~4115419
> *Did the a and the i stop working on your keyboard as you were finishing your statement, lol.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..........thats TOTALLY F-IN FUNNY. such a smart ass


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 03:25 PM~4115526
> *i talked to him today :roflmao: .....he was tellin me how yall were talking bout the wagon...."lets call his ass out".....is what he was sayin.......then you told him it was ours....."oh shit....thats my dog, i cant call him out like that"...... :roflmao:
> 
> he said hes bring it to the picnic.....its a good lookin street car!
> *





eeeeewwwww.. .... ... . BIG RAY WAS TRYING TO START SOME CHIT AND GOT CAUGHT .. HMMM!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: 


HAHAHA J/P RAY DAWG


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ray just totally got busted!! :buttkick:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 03:33 PM~4115614
> *Ray just totally got busted!! :buttkick:
> *




THATS WHY HE IS WRITING SOO MUCH....
PROBABLY CALLING LEON.. HEY MAN.. WHAT DID YOU SAY>?? 

HAHAHAHHA


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 03:34 PM~4115628
> *THATS WHY HE IS WRITING SOO MUCH....
> PROBABLY CALLING LEON.. HEY MAN.. WHAT DID YOU SAY>??
> 
> ...


maybe he's trying find the a and the i still!!! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:22 PM~4115490
> *Where the fak did biz jr. go???
> *


hes right here
[attachmentid=334111]
my bad thats jen's boyfriend...


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

damn he is handsome here is mine double trouble(pimpin aint easy)LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 03:29 PM~4115569
> *eeeeewwwww.. .... ...  . BIG RAY WAS TRYING TO START SOME CHIT AND GOT CAUGHT .. HMMM!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> HAHAHA J/P RAY DAWG
> *


lol...no thats not what happened!!!!lee was @ the park and seen you guys hopping the wagon and he sd i wnt to bring my car out and go against these fools...but he dndt even realize it was 357....until i told him this morning...and we started laughing...he sd damn i dndt knw it was adam's sh*t....then he sd he was cllng you...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 04:44 PM~4115736
> *lol...no thats not what happened!!!!lee was @ the park and seen you guys hopping the wagon and he sd i wnt to bring my car out and go against these fools...but he dndt even realize it was 357....until i told him this morning...and we started laughing...he sd damn i dndt knw it was adam's sh*t....then he sd he was cllng you...
> *



That shit stop working again???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_LIKE TOTALLY _ignore the girls....i know whats up.....its all AZ LOVE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Uh oh!! Siddy....357 just called you a girl!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 04:47 PM~4115768
> *Uh oh!!  Siddy....357 just called you a girl!!!
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:45 PM~4115748
> *That shit stop working again???
> *


 :angry: damn it...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 03:49 PM~4115781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sid.....Don't forget to fuck off!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Nov 1 2005, 03:42 PM~4115719
> *damn he is handsome here is mine double trouble(pimpin aint easy)LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 03:47 PM~4115768
> *Uh oh!!  Siddy....357 just called you a girl!!!
> *


actually i was talkin to ray bout you and bubbz


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 1 2005, 03:58 PM~4115854
> *actually i was talkin to ray bout you and bubbz
> *


I knew who you were referring to, but threw Sid in there to make sure he was awake. Then he gets all butthurt......whatever. 

Fuck it! I'm totally going home right now!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 04:53 PM~4115817
> *Hey Sid.....Don't forget to fuck off!!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 03:44 PM~4115736
> *lol...no thats not what happened!!!!lee was @ the park and seen you guys hopping the wagon and he sd i wnt to bring my car out and go against these fools...but he dndt even realize it was 357....until i told him this morning...and we started laughing...he sd damn i dndt knw it was adam's sh*t....then he sd he was cllng you...
> *





its cool big ray --- 


HATER!!! J/P 
LEONS COOL...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 04:00 PM~4115870
> *I knew who you were referring to, but threw Sid in there to make sure he was awake.  Then he gets all butthurt......whatever.
> 
> Fuck it!  I'm totally going home right now!
> *


good! :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 04:00 PM~4115870
> *I knew who you were referring to, but threw Sid in there to make sure he was awake.  Then he gets all butthurt......whatever.
> 
> Fuck it!  I'm totally going home right now!
> *




hahahahaha


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 04:01 PM~4115873
> *its cool big ray ---
> HATER!!!  J/P
> LEONS COOL...
> *


 :roflmao: he sd your still getting served......(just kidding)


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 04:01 PM~4115872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 04:03 PM~4115889
> *:roflmao: he sd your still getting served......(just kidding)
> *




served apple pie at dennys..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 1 2005, 04:00 PM~4115870
> *I knew who you were referring to, but threw Sid in there to make sure he was awake.  Then he gets all butthurt......whatever.
> 
> Fuck it!  I'm totally going home right now!
> *




by jen-----c u tmrw


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 04:08 PM~4115918
> *served apple pie at dennys..
> *


damn!!!!.............that sounds good...my stomach's growling..
[attachmentid=334159]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up ragseven....
[attachmentid=334160]
:tears: :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 04:11 PM~4115936
> *what up ragseven....
> [attachmentid=334160]
> :tears:  :tears:
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 04:10 PM~4115929
> *damn!!!!.............that sounds good...my stomach's growling..
> [attachmentid=334159]
> *




big ray buffet!!!

i'm cracking myself up... even if you dont get it.. im still laughing my ass off!! 
hahahaha -- no no no .. wont start the lyrically smack down.. 
i'm outta here... 357 - see ya when i get back from the gym!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 04:15 PM~4115957
> *big ray buffet!!!
> 
> i'm cracking myself up... even if you dont get it.. im still laughing my ass off!!
> ...


i got it ,i got it.....after a while...lol!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

this just in:

shop call tonight @ 6pm @ streetlife
battle of the lincolns
rooster vs. streetlife
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 05:25 PM~4116023
> *i got it ,i got it.....after a while...lol!
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 05:27 PM~4116044
> *this just in:
> 
> shop call tonight @ 6pm @ streetlife
> ...


So everybody be there at eight cause the wont start hoppin till nine, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 04:33 PM~4116088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 04:34 PM~4116094
> *So everybody be there at eight cause the wont start hoppin till nine, lol.
> *


no kidding....i guess ill probably get to see it when i get out @ 9 tonight... :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 05:40 PM~4116125
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahahaha... I need to go home and make some graphics before the suns game starts.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 04:41 PM~4116140
> *Hahahahaha... I need to go home and make some graphics before the suns game starts.
> *


SUNS ARE GOING TO LOSE TONIGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 1 2005, 11:06 AM~4113755
> *HEY FRED D' BEVIC--- YOU STILL COMING OVER FRIDAY NITE OR WHAT???
> *


YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 1 2005, 05:44 PM~4116166
> *SUNS ARE GOING TO LOSE TONIGHT.... :biggrin:
> *



Ponch says:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm out!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M OUT OF THIS B!T*H


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2005, 04:51 PM~4116215
> *Ponch says:
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GIRL SAID:
[attachmentid=334231]
NO YOU ARE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Rooster got served!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Nov 1 2005, 12:15 PM~4114154
> *:uh:  :nono:  :twak:
> *




:angry: :guns: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 1 2005, 08:13 PM~4117578
> *Rooster got served!!!
> *


_TOTALLY SERVED!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 1 2005, 08:13 PM~4117578
> *Rooster got served!!!
> *




*
WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!


SERVED??? AND OVER BY 8:00 ????? 
THE TIME OF THIS POST HAS TO BE WRONG.... *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 07:52 AM~4120140
> *
> WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!
> SERVED??? AND OVER BY 8:00 ?????
> ...


The black linc was in the street waiting right at 6....they got there at like 7 and were on their way back home by 7:02 :biggrin: ....j/k more like 7:30.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Yup I got there at a lil after 7 and was home by 8 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 2 2005, 08:07 AM~4120212
> *Yup I got there at a lil after 7 and was home by 8 :biggrin:
> *


What's up SCTB?? It was nice meeting you. :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Big M keeping it real I see :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 08:11 AM~4120231
> *What's up SCTB??  It was nice meeting you. :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 08:05 AM~4120205
> *The black linc was in the street waiting right at 6....they got there at like 7 and were on their way back home by 7:02 :biggrin: ....j/k more like 7:30.
> *





DAMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! SERVED IN UNDER AN HOUR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOME JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUNS GAME!!! HAHA HAHA 




HEY SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE -- DINNERS ON ME FRIDAY--WHATCHA WANT? U NEED DIRECTIONS??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 08:18 AM~4120260
> *Sup?
> *



NOT ME... 
NEED MORE SLEEP.... OR SODA.... OR SUGAR..... COFFEE.... OR SNNNNRRR

SNNNNRRRRRRR -- OOPS FELL ASLEEP AGAIN...



how do you spell a snore?? j/p


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 08:16 AM~4120251
> *DAMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! SERVED IN UNDER AN HOUR!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HOME JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUNS GAME!!! HAHA HAHA
> HEY SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE -- DINNERS ON ME FRIDAY--WHATCHA WANT? U NEED DIRECTIONS??
> *


pizza works for me and I will need at least an address


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 2 2005, 08:22 AM~4120274
> *pizza works for me and I will need at least an address
> *


PMing you right now...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 08:21 AM~4120272
> *NOT ME...
> NEED MORE SLEEP.... OR SODA.... OR SUGAR..... COFFEE.... OR  SNNNNRRR
> 
> ...


I'm tired too! Caffeine sounds great!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Nim?? :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey SIDI......that "poncho" post from yesterday was fukin hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

FRED D-BEVIC... IF YOU CANT FIND THE HOUSE FROM THOSE DIRECTIONS... STAY YOUR ASS ON THE WEST SIDE... lol


just playing --- thanks for your help!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey BUBBZ....sounds like we need some Rooster Booster!! LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 08:36 AM~4120341
> *Hey BUBBZ....sounds like we need some Rooster Booster!!  LOL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i suddenly feel sooo awake!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 09:30 AM~4120314
> *hey SIDI......that "poncho" post from yesterday was fukin hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Yeah that was comedy.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 09:21 AM~4120272
> *
> how do you spell a snore??  j/p
> *



ZZZZzzzzzzzZZzzzZZZzzZzZZZZzzzzZzz... like that. just like in the cartoons. memmer?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=334996]
I THOUGHT I WAS AT A CARDINALS GAME LAST NIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 08:46 AM~4120397
> *ZZZZzzzzzzzZZzzzZZZzzZzZZZZzzzzZzz... like that. just like in the cartoons. memmer?
> *




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz? that really doesn't sound like a snore.. i was trying to be more original than that........ GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!






WHO HAS DETAILS FROM LAST NITE???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 08:54 AM~4120432
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz? that really doesn't sound like a snore.. i was trying to be more original than that........ GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHO HAS DETAILS FROM LAST NITE???
> *


Details from what??? The hop or the game?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 09:00 AM~4120461
> *Details from what???  The hop or the game?
> *



the hop momo!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 09:05 AM~4120484
> *the hop momo!!
> *


What the hell is a momo and should I be offended?? :dunno: 

It was pretty quick. They came, they lost, we drank. :roflmao: 

I'm cracking me up today! :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 09:00 AM~4120461
> *Details from what???  The hop or the game?
> *


thats a valid question......momo is uncalled for


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 10:05 AM~4120484
> *the hop momo!!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 09:11 AM~4120513
> *What the hell is a momo and should I be offended?? :dunno:
> 
> It was pretty quick.  They came, they lost, we drank.   :roflmao:
> ...


momo is a term of endearment for the record :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 09:14 AM~4120528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

those messages are the best....keep'em coming


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 09:16 AM~4120535
> *momo is  a term of endearment for the record  :biggrin:
> *


Are you sure???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

After all the abuse I get from SID.....BUBBZ breaks down and calls me a "momo"?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 09:31 AM~4120609
> *After all the abuse I get from SID.....BUBBZ breaks down and calls me a "momo"?
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: YOU GOT IT ALL WRONG :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 10:31 AM~4120609
> *After all the abuse I get from SID.....BUBBZ breaks down and calls me a "momo"?
> *


Like that commercial on the radio, "He said K-MOMO!", "He said MOMO". lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 09:35 AM~4120628
> *Like that commercial on the radio, "He said K-MOMO!", "He said MOMO". lol.
> *




'KEEPIN IT REAL'


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize: ......."term of endearment"?....... :buttkick:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 10:38 AM~4120646
> *:scrutinize: ......."term of endearment"?....... :buttkick:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

how do you re-size?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 10:51 AM~4120727
> *:0
> *



What's the rest of it???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=335041]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 10:01 AM~4120811
> *[attachmentid=335041]
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 10:18 AM~4120947
> *
> *



thanks for your help siddy!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 10:30 AM~4120309
> *What's up Nim??  :wave:
> *


 :wave: hello there :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 11:21 AM~4120964
> *thanks for your help siddy!!!
> *



No prob.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


never mind... 
that picture is stupid


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=335124]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

bubbz------>[attachmentid=335132][attachmentid=335133]<--------jen
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 12:10 PM~4121308
> *bubbz------>[attachmentid=335132][attachmentid=335133]<--------jen
> :biggrin:
> *



Ray...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

is there a "goblins are us" web site or something?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RAY SUCKS!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ray's gay flag to match his gay car. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 11:20 AM~4121373
> *
> *



yall cant be nice to each other for a minute can ya


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 11:19 AM~4121370
> *Ray's gay flag to match his gay car. :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



good idea 
lets see that car again..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 11:13 AM~4121338
> *Ray...
> 
> 
> ...





yeah!!!! what he said


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Does everyone but me work on the east side???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah so what's up???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 11:39 AM~4121496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S GREAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2005, 11:48 AM~4121557
> *Yeah so what's up???
> *


you talkin to me??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 11:37 AM~4121478
> *Does everyone but me work on the east side???
> *


nope.....35thave/indian school....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 11:57 AM~4121635
> *nope.....35thave/indian school....... :thumbsdown:
> *


haha westside :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 2 2005, 11:59 AM~4121650
> *haha westside :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

don't cry little guy, dry your eye


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 11:37 AM~4121478
> *Does everyone but me work on the east side???
> *


jen will be working on the street soon... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=335164]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I was talking to Johnny earlier and he suggested anyone on the westside (or close to it) to meet for lunch on Friday. Anyone interested?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

insidious trying to look sexy....
[attachmentid=335165]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 12:08 PM~4121708
> *jen will be working on the street soon... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=335164]
> *


Only after my serverance runs out! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

bubbz on the phone talking to jen...
[attachmentid=335166]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:11 PM~4121726
> *Only after my serverance runs out! :biggrin:
> *


are they giving u a good severance @ least?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 12:13 PM~4121737
> *are they giving u a good severance @ least?
> *


$15k. Not bad.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 2 2005, 12:02 PM~4121672
> *don't cry little guy, dry your eye
> *



there needs to be one of those yellow dudes with a face w/ NO expression.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:09 PM~4121713
> *I was talking to Johnny earlier and he suggested anyone on the westside (or close to it) to meet for lunch on Friday.  Anyone interested?
> *


not w/ yall.....j/p :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:14 PM~4121746
> *$15k.  Not bad.
> *


 :0 damn! your treating on friday then... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:09 PM~4121713
> *I was talking to Johnny earlier and he suggested anyone on the westside (or close to it) to meet for lunch on Friday.  Anyone interested?
> *


i probably have the most flexibility.....whenever, wherever


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 12:17 PM~4121771
> *:0 damn! your treating on friday then... :biggrin:
> *


Ray you can have any one item :biggrin: on the 99 cent menu!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:19 PM~4121792
> *Ray you can have any one item  :biggrin: on the 99 cent menu!
> *


[attachmentid=335180]
like that :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 12:19 PM~4121782
> *i probably have the most flexibility.....whenever, wherever
> *


are you kidding me??? I'm the one who's almost jobless.....so I'm just hangin out and delegating work! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 12:23 PM~4121811
> *[attachmentid=335180]
> like that :0
> *


fine 2....but dont be tryin to supersize shit!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anyway...he wants to meet at Little Dragon on Thomas just west of 43rd ave.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:26 PM~4121831
> *Anyway...he wants to meet at Little Dragon on Thomas just west of 43rd ave.
> *



YEAH.....YEAH.....YEAH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT PLACE IS THA


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 12:26 PM~4121831
> *Anyway...he wants to meet at Little Dragon on Thomas just west of 43rd ave.
> *


[attachmentid=335189]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=335204]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Big Ray the ghostbusters say:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=335205]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 12:56 PM~4122008
> *[attachmentid=335204]
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

JEREMY.......BUDDY.......


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whats up!!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: remione1, INSIDIOUS, Blue7, big ray, BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, 357IN602, JEN IN PHX


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 02:56 PM~4122322
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: remione1, INSIDIOUS, Blue7, big ray, BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, 357IN602, JEN IN PHX
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: ........SMART ASS


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 03:07 PM~4122386
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn sid. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: where do you guys find this shit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OH SHIT.........ITS G MUNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 03:13 PM~4122431
> *damn sid. :biggrin:
> *



Look who's talking, I know I'm light skined but you look like


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

your computer privliges are banned :barf:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 03:24 PM~4122496
> *your computer privliges are banned :barf:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 02:24 PM~4122496
> *your computer privliges are banned :barf:
> *


That's Ray!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BLUE7....How's your Tia??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 02:28 PM~4122541
> *BLUE7....How's your Tia??
> *


She Off all the machine and ivs and going home on the hospice tonight and its just a matter of time now


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 2 2005, 02:31 PM~4122567
> *She Off all the machine and ivs and going home on the hospice tonight and its just a matter of time now
> *


Our thoughts are with you and your family. Let me know if I can do anything to help out!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 2 2005, 02:31 PM~4122567
> *She Off all the machine and ivs and going home on the hospice tonight and its just a matter of time now
> *



:angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 03:46 PM~4122708
> *:uh:
> *



I found a pic of when you were 9...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2005, 02:27 PM~4122534
> *That's Ray!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 2 2005, 02:31 PM~4122567
> *She Off all the machine and ivs and going home on the hospice tonight and its just a matter of time now
> *


  sorry to hear that bro...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i told you not to go to that church sid. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 03:54 PM~4122783
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 03:58 PM~4122809
> *i told you not to go to that church sid. :biggrin:
> *



They got you plastered on the church windows...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

gotta go, been fun.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 2 2005, 04:06 PM~4122867
> *gotta go, been fun.
> *


Iron Mike says:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: 
THE BIG "[attachmentid=335387]" BABY DONT TRIP!!!
[attachmentid=335368]
[attachmentid=335367]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 04:21 PM~4122968
> *:0  :biggrin:
> THE BIG "M" BABY DONT TRIP!!!
> [attachmentid=335368]
> ...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 04:06 PM~4123254
> *JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER... :biggrin:
> *




"ain't like its your car... damn'' (FRIDAY)



has anybody missed me??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHO?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 2 2005, 04:14 PM~4123297
> *"ain't like its your car... damn''                      (FRIDAY)
> has anybody missed me??
> *


NEVER SAID IS MINE...IT IS MY CLUB MEMBER THOUGH!!!
DONT HATE  ....AND WE DONT WANT TO START TALKING ABOUT CARS.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

BUBBZ YOUR STILL SHOWING YOUR CAR ON SUNDAY?
[attachmentid=335455]
[attachmentid=335458]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 05:18 PM~4123316
> *WHO?
> *



MIKE JONES!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i hope you guys arent dissin my custom work. i worked very hard to create that motiff. integration was key, bringing the exterior and interior together to form one fluid project was very difficult


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 05:41 PM~4123450
> *i hope you guys arent dissin my custom work. i worked very hard to create that motiff.  integration was key, bringing the exterior and interior together to form one fluid project was very difficult
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 04:34 PM~4123404
> *BUBBZ YOUR STILL SHOWING YOUR CAR ON SUNDAY?
> [attachmentid=335455]
> [attachmentid=335458]
> *



the corvette............duh


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: "Moron"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats right.......tell him ray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 04:41 PM~4123450
> *i hope you guys arent dissin my custom work. i worked very hard to create that motiff.  integration was key, bringing the exterior and interior together to form one fluid project was very difficult
> *


i kind of like this one better...you did a great job by the way.. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=335479]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ahhhhhhh.........my master piece....... :biggrin: 

hey........maybe you could talk MAJESTICS into letting me do a couple of cars for yall........ :biggrin: :roflmao: 


peace out.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 2 2005, 05:03 PM~4123583
> *ahhhhhhh.........my master piece....... :biggrin:
> 
> hey........maybe you could talk MAJESTICS into letting me do a couple of cars for yall........ :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: ah, NO!!!




LATERS HOMIE...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: [attachmentid=335556]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 2 2005, 04:25 PM~4123359
> *NEVER SAID IS MINE...IT IS MY CLUB MEMBER THOUGH!!!
> DONT HATE  ....AND WE DONT WANT TO START TALKING ABOUT CARS.... :biggrin:
> *





sooooo defensive...... geez man... i was only playin' 



:twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 07:56 AM~4127245
> *sooooo defensive...... geez man... i was only playin'
> :twak:
> *


So are we gonna go for a little cruise in the vette?? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 07:57 AM~4127250
> *So are we gonna go for a little cruise in the vette?? :biggrin:
> *





IF YOU WANT TO RIDE WITH RAY... THATS HIS CAR GIRL!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 08:10 AM~4127300
> *IF YOU WANT TO RIDE WITH RAY... THATS HIS CAR GIRL!!!!
> *


My bad.....I should have known with all that rainbow bullshit! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M STILL A LITTLE HURT THAT RAY DIDN'T ASK MY HELP WHEN HE MOVED...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 08:23 AM~4127340
> *I'M STILL A LITTLE HURT THAT RAY DIDN'T ASK MY HELP WHEN HE MOVED...
> *


LOL!! That's funny! Where is everyone this morning?? They must have ditched us and went out for breakfast!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

They must be helping Ray get his ragtop ready for the show!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 08:28 AM~4127366
> *They must be helping Ray get his ragtop ready for the show!
> *




WHATA BABE MAGNET !!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

He's a pimp! Check out his lastest victim!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HIS SECOND VICTIM....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 08:39 AM~4127418
> *HIS SECOND VICTIM....
> *


That one looks scary!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ME AND ADAM DOUBLED WITH HIM LAST WEEK..... WE TOOK A PHOTO TO COMMEMORATE THE NIGHT......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:around:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'MORNIN' BIG RAY :wave: :wave: 

HEHEHEHE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP WEY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 3 2005, 09:02 AM~4127501
> *WHAT UP WEY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Good morning! :wave:


Maybe Ray lost more letters off of his keyboard.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

you bastards!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 09:04 AM~4127511
> *you bastards!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ray - u know we luv u !! 

such a good sport!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 09:04 AM~4127511
> *you bastards!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is that the best you could come up with???? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 09:08 AM~4127529
> *Is that the best you could come up with???? :dunno:
> *


shit i just woke up you fuckers!....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 09:10 AM~4127542
> *shit i just woke up you fuckers!....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
[]*WAKE UP RAY*!!![/


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 09:10 AM~4127542
> *shit i just woke up you fuckers!....
> *




if you don't want to see this chit, then i would suggest not logging on til your ready!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP RAY WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT UP PANIFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ok im gone laters.. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 3 2005, 09:18 AM~4127574
> *WHAT UP RAY WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT UP PANIFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


waz up homie...be careful these girls are vicious!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 09:20 AM~4127590
> *waz up homie...be careful these girls are vicious!!
> *





hey!!!

i resent that!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 3 2005, 09:18 AM~4127574
> *WHAT UP RAY WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT UP PANIFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up with you today?



Ray's all sensitive today. What a crybaby......i've got some kleenex!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 10:22 AM~4127603
> *What's up with you today?
> Ray's all sensitive today.  What a crybaby......i've got some kleenex!!
> *


[attachmentid=336265]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HERE YOU GO!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just talked to Mikey and Franky, they haven't been on cause their computers at work crashed, lol. I think it's fukin hilarious...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEY PANIFER WHATS GOING ON YO?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 3 2005, 11:02 AM~4128177
> *HEY PANIFER WHATS GOING ON YO?
> *


Same as always over here. Just doing some Christmas shopping.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 01:06 PM~4128202
> *Same as always over here.  Just doing some Christmas shopping.....
> *


whatcha buying me :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fuck Everybody



























































Oh Good Morning


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:around:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats the big eyes 4 i saw you copy me the other day :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

hey dont trip


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 3 2005, 12:37 PM~4128410
> *Fuck Everybody
> Oh Good Morning
> *



[attachmentid=336339]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 3 2005, 11:32 AM~4128388
> *whatcha buying me :biggrin:
> *


I got your present a long time ago!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 3 2005, 11:47 AM~4128457
> *whats the big eyes 4 i saw you copy me the other day :biggrin:
> *


What up BLUE?? :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 12:05 PM~4128550
> *What up BLUE?? :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

heres jen saying hi to everybody...
[attachmentid=336356]
waz up foolios im back whats crackin...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 12:28 PM~4128715
> *heres jen saying hi to everybody...
> [attachmentid=336356]
> waz up foolios im back whats crackin...
> *


Well look who finally woke up again!! :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 12:43 PM~4128783
> *Well look who finally woke up again!!  :wave:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whada up wit da regal door????????...........get the shit straightened out or what????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 02:31 PM~4129177
> *whada up wit da regal door????????...........get the shit straightened out or what????????
> *



Nah hopefully this weekend. I'm kinda stressin thinking it might not be done for the I picnic. I just have a lot going on right now it's hard to keep up, I'm going to be working on a couple of cars. I have to do two engine swaps not including mine, I can do two a day but I also have to go work security at a party next weekend so it's looking kinda tight.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:35 PM~4129202
> *Nah hopefully this weekend. I'm kinda stressin thinking it might not be done for the I picnic. I just have a lot going on right now it's hard to keep up, I'm going to be working on a couple of cars. I have to do two engine swaps not including mine, I can do two a day but I also have to go work security at a party next weekend so it's looking kinda tight.
> *



1. MIGHT NOT BE DONE.........YER FIRED!!!!!!!

2. you do engine swaps on the side??????????

3. _*YOU*_ ARE WORKIN SECURITY FOR A PARTY..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:.........YEAH RIGHT.......j/p :biggrin: 

fer what.....a house party?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:35 PM~4129202
> *Nah hopefully this weekend. I'm kinda stressin thinking it might not be done for the I picnic. I just have a lot going on right now it's hard to keep up, I'm going to be working on a couple of cars. I have to do two engine swaps not including mine, I can do two a day but I also have to go work security at a party next weekend so it's looking kinda tight.
> *


 :machinegun: boooooo


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 02:39 PM~4129227
> *1. MIGHT NOT BE DONE.........YER FIRED!!!!!!!
> 
> 2.  you do engine swaps on the side??????????
> ...



Yeah it might not be done, I don't want to rush it either.

Yeah I do engine swap on hondas.

Yeah security at a party, not a house party I guess some guy is throwing a party at a plaza in chandler on mesa and called me last night, I don't even know the mofo. He just said yeah I got your number from one of your friends and he said that you would be pretty good security for a party. I was like WTF are you serious? lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:44 PM~4129265
> *:machinegun: boooooo
> *




look, if you don't have enough sackage to come hang out with us anymore... thats fine... but dont come on here and try to be friendly since you are the biggest 


DUCKER 


i know...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:44 PM~4129265
> *:machinegun: boooooo
> *



Money talks bro, I rather make money if I can you know?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ya know i have feelings to. i'm not made out of stone. that hurts.





















:guns: bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:45 PM~4129270
> *Yeah it might not be done, I don't want to rush it either.
> 
> Yeah I do engine swap on hondas.
> ...



so yer doing security for extra funds????? or for extra fun?????
well, if you need some cash i got some toliets you can clean...j/p

truths.. i forgot..oops i mean truce.. HAHAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 02:46 PM~4129278
> *look, if you don't have enough sackage to come hang out with us anymore... thats fine... but dont come on here and try to be friendly since you are the biggest
> DUCKER
> i know...
> *



:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

me-----> :twak: <------ remione1


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

the linc is going to the mechanic fri so i will be out sat.
i just hate riding shotgun all the time id rather drive


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:47 PM~4129291
> *ya know i have feelings to. i'm not made out of stone. that hurts.
> :guns:  bubbz
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ........hes sooooooo sensitive


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 02:47 PM~4129292
> *so yer doing security for extra funds????? or for extra fun?????
> well, if you need some cash i got some toliets you can clean...j/p
> 
> ...



For fun whatcha think, lol. I hope someone acts a fool so I can toss em, lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i missssssssssss u guys soooooooooooo much :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:49 PM~4129309
> *the linc is going to the mechanic fri so i will be out sat.
> i just hate riding shotgun all the time id rather drive
> *


so.......are we gonna see yer funny lookin ass on saturday or what?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:49 PM~4129309
> *the linc is going to the mechanic fri so i will be out sat.
> i just hate riding shotgun all the time id rather drive
> *



*drive my burban... i dont' give a fck.. just come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

you missed the fair last saturday nite!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: and bowling the weekend b/4 --- i know we bite... but not all the time.. plus my sarahs been asking 'bout you..... somethine about pills and wont stop touching all night.. i'm not sure all of it.. but something like that


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

YES YOU ARE!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hay i told gabe to call me when you left the fair & id meet you guys at romans party but i never got the call


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:49 PM~4129316
> *For fun whatcha think, lol. I hope someone acts a fool so I can toss em, lol.
> *



*
i wish a mutha fuckr would....*

seats 4 and 5 ... 4 & 5!! come on now... 
(kings of comedy - Ced) thats shits funny...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:45 PM~4129270
> *Yeah it might not be done, I don't want to rush it either.
> 
> Yeah I do engine swap on hondas.
> ...



NOOOOOOO RUSHING......RUSH ONCE.....DO IT TWICE!

I HATE HONDAS

WE STAY STRAPPED UP IN CHANDLER.....IF YER GONNA BE OUT ON THE EAST AND NEED A HAND....LET US KNOW.....SHIT, LOOK A BROTHA UP AND SWING THRU AND KICK IT........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:52 PM~4129346
> *hay i told gabe to call me when you left the fair & id meet you guys at romans party but i never got the call
> *



LETS JUMP GABE..........JUST FOR FUN......... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:51 PM~4129336
> *YES YOU ARE!!!!
> *




why dont you call US instead of going thru GABE for every fuckn event....


Romans was a bust by the time we got there.. there was a bunch of people.. but it was cold... and everyone was already wasted roman especially... hes hilarious when hes wasted!!!! :cheesy: 

we ended up leaving about 1 HOUR after we got there... TYRONE & ANGELICA came over to our house.. left about 2-3 ish.. no big deal.. you didnt' miss anything.. EXCEPT US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

did it hes not fun he doesnt fight back


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 02:53 PM~4129352
> *NOOOOOOO RUSHING......RUSH ONCE.....DO IT TWICE!
> 
> I HATE HONDAS
> ...



I stay strapped all the time, lol. It's gonna be pretty kool though cause I guess there's gonna be 2 off duty police officers outside and me and my boys will be working the inside.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:56 PM~4129371
> *I stay strapped all the time, lol. It's gonna be pretty kool though cause I guess there's gonna be 2 off duty police officers outside and me and my boys will be working the inside.
> *




GOTTS TO STAY STRAPPED --- :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:55 PM~4129367
> *did it hes not fun he doesnt fight back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 01:57 PM~4129379
> *GOTTS TO STAY STRAPPED ---  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


stop the violence! :machinegun:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 02:57 PM~4129379
> *GOTTS TO STAY STRAPPED ---  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Fa'sho


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:59 PM~4129388
> *stop the violence! :machinegun:
> *



How oxymoronic... you sir are an oxymoron!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey your the moron............lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 01:59 PM~4129392
> *Fa'sho
> *


BETTER TO BE CAUGHT WITH THAN WITHOUT- E40


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ice cube said that to
i'd rather be caught with it than without


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

so no hops or cruises this weekend?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 02:00 PM~4129401
> *How oxymoronic... you sir are an oxymoron!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:03 PM~4129421
> *so no hops or cruises this weekend?
> *


oooooohhhhhh now you want to know whats up........FORGET IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 01:59 PM~4129388
> *stop the violence! :machinegun:
> *



whose violent??? not me...
i'm just a sweet little girl... with thoughts on lollipops and rainbows...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im doing a 1 man cruise sat. start at greenfield & university go to main st down to mill ave then to vanburen. stop for a SNACK. then to central. to thomas. up to grand ave then to 38thave into the parking lot at hoppers & buying a motor.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

then i might have to go to audio express because someone still hasnt hooked my shit up!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh here we go i see u typing


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:09 PM~4129469
> *then i might have to go to audio express because someone still hasnt hooked my shit up!
> *



:0 :0 :0 

357--- i think he's talking to you


of course hard for you to do anything.. when you never see him!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:03 PM~4129421
> *so no hops or cruises this weekend?
> *


car show this weekend @ tempe town lake.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 02:12 PM~4129490
> *car show this weekend @ tempe town lake.. :biggrin:
> *


.


oh thats right... thats for sunday tho....


were trying to hook up before then... b/4 remione1 changes his mind!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 02:12 PM~4129490
> *car show this weekend @ tempe town lake.. :biggrin:
> *


what day? thats on my cruise path! lol


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=336450]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 02:14 PM~4129500
> *[attachmentid=336450]
> *


?????/


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:14 PM~4129508
> *?????/
> *





is he stilll typing down there...???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:07 PM~4129449
> *im doing a 1 man cruise sat. start at greenfield & university go to main st down to mill ave then to vanburen. stop for a SNACK. then to central. to thomas. up to grand ave then to 38thave into the parking lot at hoppers & buying a motor.
> *


CHECK AND SEE IF MY ARMS ARE DONE YET


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

u still havnt got them back from bill?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 02:20 PM~4129552
> *CHECK AND SEE IF MY ARMS ARE DONE YET
> *



did you miss the whole part about the system???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

CANT DO SHIT WITHOUT YOU COMING BY THE HOUSE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:22 PM~4129565
> *u still havnt got them back from bill?
> *



what do you think...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ray must have got abuse by the police or something


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:22 PM~4129565
> *u still havnt got them back from bill?
> *


HOPPERS HAS THEM.....EXTENDED, REINFORCED AND MOULDED.....SUPPOSED TO BE DONE MONDAYISH....OR SO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 3 2005, 02:23 PM~4129586
> *ray must have got abuse by the police or something
> *




no kidding... but the kid on the ground doesnt look big enough to be Ray



remione1 -- you got a sick and twisted mind.. i respect that


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 3 2005, 02:23 PM~4129586
> *ray must have got abuse by the police or something
> *


no that was toy cop "sidi" yelling @ bubbz.... :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

rotten.com
alot worse on there but trying to be nice


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 02:23 PM~4129579
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 02:20 PM~4129552
> *CHECK AND SEE IF MY ARMS ARE DONE YET
> *


fool they been done i told you to come get them... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=336459]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

jen are you showing your lowrider? :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=336460]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 02:32 PM~4129654
> *jen are you showing your lowrider? :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=336460]
> *


It's a V6 you know!!! Custom seats and everything! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 02:36 PM~4129678
> *It's a V6 you know!!!  Custom seats and everything! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THAT SHIT RUN IN THE 1/4 MILE?....... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 3 2005, 02:36 PM~4129678
> *It's a V6 you know!!!  Custom seats and everything! :biggrin:
> *


they might steal it...better take your other [email protected] least that one has a security system... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=336468]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 02:40 PM~4129708
> *they might steal it...better take your other [email protected] least that one has a security system... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=336468]
> *



WHY IS RAY ALWAY CLOWNIN MY INSTALLATION AND CUSTOM SKILLS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 11:01 AM~4128168
> *I just talked to Mikey and Franky, they haven't been on cause their computers at work crashed, lol. I think it's fukin hilarious...
> *






heres TROUBS @ WORK.... hahahahaha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 03:26 PM~4129610
> *no that was toy cop "sidi" yelling @ bubbz.... :biggrin:
> *



[attachmentid=336473]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 02:48 PM~4129760
> *[attachmentid=336473]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 02:47 PM~4129748
> *heres TROUBS @ WORK.... hahahahaha
> *


they are in process of getting the new one installed...
[attachmentid=336477]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

someone was saying something about something, but i dont know what it was.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah.....where trouble and phx ss rider?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 02:48 PM~4129760
> *[attachmentid=336473]
> *


SHUT UP AND GET BACK TO WORK TOY COP... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=336478]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

mmmmmmm.......I LIKE SIZZLEAN


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ray what you need is the pic of gary coleman as the security being road around on the hood


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 3 2005, 03:03 PM~4129868
> *ray what you need is the pic of gary coleman as the security being road around on the hood
> *


YES


did you see that shit on vh1........funny as hell


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 02:53 PM~4129795
> *oh yeah.....where trouble and phx ss rider?
> *




read .... fool... read... 

their computers are down!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 03:53 PM~4129796
> *SHUT UP AND GET BACK TO WORK TOY COP... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=336478]
> *



[attachmentid=336491]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=336494]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 03:12 PM~4129945
> *[attachmentid=336491]
> *






hahahahahahahaha.... SID--- you find the funniest shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 03:15 PM~4129974
> *[attachmentid=336494]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 04:15 PM~4129974
> *[attachmentid=336494]
> *




[attachmentid=336503]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=336509]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

YOU ALL ARE FUNNY AS HELL!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU GUY ARE FUCKIN FUNNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 04:29 PM~4130118
> *[attachmentid=336509]
> *



[attachmentid=336518]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i need a saco motor for the front pump!!! anybody know were i can get one? hoppers is out, street life only has prestolite, & orlies is $120.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 04:39 PM~4130222
> *i need a saco motor for the front pump!!! anybody know were i can get one? hoppers is out, street life only has prestolite, & orlies is $120.
> *



Call chalio.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whats his number


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 03:36 PM~4130184
> *[attachmentid=336518]
> *


[attachmentid=336531]


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i am on a mission.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 03:39 PM~4130222
> *i need a saco motor for the front pump!!! anybody know were i can get one? hoppers is out, street life only has prestolite, & orlies is $120.
> *


HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR ASS


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

chalio's out too


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 04:45 PM~4130288
> *[attachmentid=336531]
> *



[attachmentid=336540]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 03:48 PM~4130333
> *HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR ASS
> *




thats a DUMP not a PUMP


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 03:48 PM~4130333
> *HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR ASS
> *


yea was that really called for?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 03:51 PM~4130363
> *[attachmentid=336540]
> *


sidi----->[attachmentid=336547]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 03:48 PM~4130333
> *HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR ASS
> *


I think it was called for and funny :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 04:54 PM~4130391
> *sidi----->[attachmentid=336547]
> *



[attachmentid=336549][


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hey ray....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Talk to ya tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 03:55 PM~4130401
> *[attachmentid=336549][
> *


[attachmentid=336557]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 03:58 PM~4130425
> *hey ray....
> *


hey bubbz
[attachmentid=336558]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i work with rays girl...



ray -- why do you let your girl leave the house like this.....??? 

cover her up or keep her ass inside.. you know the rules


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Gotdam.....I've seen this thread go from 250 something pages to over 500 in like a week :uh: 













Post Whores! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

for jen thx.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 3 2005, 04:04 PM~4130478
> *Gotdam.....I've seen this thread go from 250 something pages to over 500 in like a week :uh:
> Post Whores! :biggrin:
> *



we must have alot of important stuff to say
we were at page 250 about 6 weeks ago... sept 15, COOL!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 05:03 PM~4130468
> *[attachmentid=336557]
> *



[attachmentid=336562]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

thats funny shit!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 04:04 PM~4130474
> *hey bubbz
> [attachmentid=336558]
> *



ya know, when i first read that i thougth, yeah, thats right.. nothing funny about that....

haha.. you got me... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 04:07 PM~4130509
> *[attachmentid=336562]
> *


i know you didn't use my 'snake eyes' ...

ha ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

black hawk to snake eye... come in snake eye.. going commando


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 05:11 PM~4130539
> *i know you didn't use my 'snake eyes' ...
> 
> ha ha ha ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Hahahahaha...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 04:07 PM~4130509
> *[attachmentid=336562]
> *


[attachmentid=336567]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 05:14 PM~4130552
> *[attachmentid=336567]
> *



[attachmentid=336569]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 04:04 PM~4130476
> *i work with rays girl...
> ray -- why do you let your girl leave the house like this.....???
> 
> ...


[attachmentid=336568]
leave blue's ruca alone... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

well its been fun talking shit and laughing my ass off!!!

miss me!!

357 - see you after the gym!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 04:16 PM~4130565
> *[attachmentid=336569]
> *


[attachmentid=336572]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 06:19 PM~4130587
> *
> 
> 357 - see you after the gym!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 05:21 PM~4130601
> *[attachmentid=336572]
> *



[attachmentid=336573]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm out!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 04:25 PM~4130628
> *[attachmentid=336573]
> *


[attachmentid=336577]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 3 2005, 04:10 PM~4130527
> *ya know, when i first read that i thougth, yeah, thats right.. nothing funny about that....
> 
> haha.. you got me... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


[attachmentid=336578]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 04:33 PM~4130636
> *I'm out!
> *


laters!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU FUCKIN PEOPLE ARE HILARIOUS..........AND IM OUT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 3 2005, 04:53 PM~4130770
> *YOU FUCKIN PEOPLE ARE HILARIOUS..........AND IM OUT
> *


laters homie...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2005, 04:16 PM~4130566
> *[attachmentid=336568]
> leave blue's ruca alone... :biggrin:
> *


My Thoughts Exactly


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 3 2005, 05:06 PM~4130878
> *My Thoughts Exactly
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 3 2005, 07:06 PM~4131401
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

THIS IS 4 YOU BLUE. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup fellas I'm at home, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thats a bad bad bitch right thur!!!!!
damn I love a fuzzy muffin!!!

insidious that pic is fuckin hilarious


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 3 2005, 07:18 PM~4131517
> *thats a bad bad bitch rith thur!!!!!
> damn I love a fuzzy muffin!!!
> 
> ...



Hahaha... I try bro, lol.

There's more where that came from, lol.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

OOPS :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 3 2005, 07:20 PM~4131541
> *OOPS :biggrin:
> *



[attachmentid=336691]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

OK HERE WE GO :0 :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 3 2005, 07:28 PM~4131610
> *OK HERE WE GO :0  :cheesy:
> *



[attachmentid=336704]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

1 MORE 4 THE ROAD :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 3 2005, 07:33 PM~4131656
> *1 MORE 4 THE ROAD  :0
> *



[attachmentid=336709]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i've been seein alot of other towns & states with a lowrider counsil. all the clubs representing. does AZ have one? heres houstons.http://houstonlowridercouncil.com/
just wondering


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn sid what you still doin on here?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey remi call 602-415-6539 after 11:00 tomm. and ask if they have any saco's


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I HAVE_ TOTALLY _NOT MISSED ANYTHING
BUT ABOUT 18 FUKIN PAGES OF BULL SHIT...THANK YOU 
I KNOW U MISS US CAUSE _"I VOTED FUR YOUUUUUUUUUU"_


----------



## BiGJaY (May 24, 2002)

anyone got cars for sale , im in phoenix need one asap?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=336944]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

So what your saying is that you got bitch slapped by a gay man with a purse. MANLY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

up,up,up,up


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 4 2005, 07:48 AM~4135260
> *up,up,up,up
> *


Damn, you're up early! Did you fall out of bed?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nope just not sleeping


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 04:06 PM~4130499
> *for jen thx.
> *


BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS!!

THANKS REMIONE1!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: ......everyday you guys got some funny shit on here.....i just kick back and laugh all f-in day


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 3 2005, 11:34 PM~4133845
> *So what your saying is that you got bitch slapped by a gay man with a purse. MANLY :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 3 2005, 10:19 PM~4133580
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I HAVE TOTALLY NOT MISSED ANYTHING
> BUT ABOUT 18 FUKIN PAGES OF BULL SHIT...THANK YOU
> I KNOW U MISS US CAUSE "I VOTED FUR YOUUUUUUUUUU"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 09:25 AM~4135470
> *:biggrin: ......everyday you guys got some funny shit on here.....i just kick back and laugh all f-in day
> *



So I take it you went back and look at the stuff from last night...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 4 2005, 08:44 AM~4135617
> *So I take it you went back and look at the stuff from last night...
> *


:thumbsup:....the people on the other side of the building must think im crazy.....every 5 minutes or so, im laughing out loud...real loud...and they know im in here by myself


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2005, 06:12 PM~4131461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 09:52 AM~4135673
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahahahaha... you should see the mike tyson one, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WITH THE EAR...... :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 09:55 AM~4135696
> *WITH THE EAR...... :roflmao:
> *



No another one that I have.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 3 2005, 06:17 PM~4131508
> *THIS IS 4 YOU BLUE. :biggrin:
> *


Your The Man


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 4 2005, 08:59 AM~4135725
> *No another one that I have.
> *


do it!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

waz up guys and 
[attachmentid=337363]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 3 2005, 06:47 PM~4131778
> *i've been seein alot of other towns & states with a lowrider counsil. all the clubs representing. does AZ have one? heres houstons.http://houstonlowridercouncil.com/
> just wondering
> *


so.......what do they do?.............dont know?...........looks like you got a job ahead......report back to the az side forum at once! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

this is 4 you ray :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats very educational


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 4 2005, 12:34 AM~4133845
> *So what your saying is that you got bitch slapped by a gay man with a purse. MANLY :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT WAS YOUR BOYFRIEND


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 4 2005, 11:07 AM~4136217
> *this is 4 you ray  :0
> *



[attachmentid=337385]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Regis......can i use a life line please?

i'll choose d. a bag of walnuts :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

evah uoy reve deirt gnipyt sdrawkcab


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

taht dluohs kcuf ydobreve pu


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 11:33 AM~4136397
> *evah uoy reve deirt gnipyt sdrawkcab
> *



[attachmentid=337397]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 10:33 AM~4136397
> *evah uoy reve deirt gnipyt sdrawkcab
> *


no i never tried to type backwards :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

JUST FUCKIN ROUND


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 10:34 AM~4136401
> *taht dluohs kcuf ydobreve pu
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ASDFKLASDJHKJLDFAASDF...... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 11:53 AM~4136529
> *ASDFKLASDJHKJLDFAASDF...... :biggrin:
> *



YODA says:

[attachmentid=337407]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 10:53 AM~4136529
> *ASDFKLASDJHKJLDFAASDF...... :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=337409]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 4 2005, 10:56 AM~4136541
> *YODA says:
> 
> [attachmentid=337407]
> *



NOW......THATS NOT VERY JEDI LIKE OF YOU


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING ! ! ! ! :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 12:02 PM~4136592
> *GOOD MORNING ! ! ! !  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHO IS GOING TO TEMPE TOWN CANAL ON SUNDAY ????

ANYBODY WANT TO CARIVAN OUT??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 11:15 AM~4136681
> *WHO IS GOING TO TEMPE TOWN CANAL ON SUNDAY ????
> 
> ANYBODY WANT TO CARIVAN OUT??
> *


We are and sure! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 11:20 AM~4136703
> *We are and sure! :biggrin:
> *


jen your gased up and ready?
[attachmentid=337436]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 11:35 AM~4136783
> *jen your gased up and ready?
> [attachmentid=337436]
> *


Nope, mine's in the paint shop....that must be yours!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace outside er'body!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 11:02 AM~4136592
> *GOOD MORNING ! ! ! !  :wave:  :wave:
> *


[attachmentid=337440]
just kidding waz up


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 4 2005, 10:07 AM~4136217
> *this is 4 you ray  :0
> *


Aieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Mommy :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 10:33 AM~4136397
> *evah uoy reve deirt gnipyt sdrawkcab
> *


Its not the words its how your mind sees it and im backwards so it looks good to me


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm i guess im alone


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 11:53 AM~4136885
> *Its not the words its how your mind sees it and im backwards so it looks good to me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 11:57 AM~4136901
> *hmmm i guess im alone
> *


waz up wey


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Homie


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

i hear crickets...
[attachmentid=337500]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

today's lunch at 1 has been cancelled by Johnny....anybody wanting to reschedule for next week, let him know.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 12:22 PM~4137093
> *today's lunch at 1 has been cancelled by Johnny....anybody wanting to reschedule for next week, let him know.
> *


[attachmentid=337511]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 12:24 PM~4137108
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


calm down PISTOLERO...... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

been watching the news yesterday the homicide in chandler they killed my friends mom


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

damn!!! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 12:34 PM~4137187
> *been watching the news yesterday the homicide in chandler they killed my friends mom
> *


 :angry: that sucks...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 12:25 PM~4137124
> *calm down PISTOLERO...... :biggrin:
> *


Trying to relieve this STRESS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 12:48 PM~4137283
> *Trying to relieve this STRESS
> *


  i hear you...what up for sunday are going to make it or no...?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i guess she dumped her boyfriend so he burnt the house down and then went to her office and killed her then tried to kill himself and he didnt die him in big shit


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 12:38 PM~4137209
> *damn!!! Sorry to hear that.
> *


hey your son showing his bike this weekend?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 12:54 PM~4137349
> *i guess she dumped her boyfriend so he burnt the house down and then went to her office and killed her then tried to kill himself and he didnt die him in big shit
> *


 :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

my mom says its not looking good so i still dont know but it might be what i need


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

is everybody driving or trailering cars there i just dont want to be stuck there if i go


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 12:57 PM~4137387
> *my mom says its not looking good so i still dont know but it might be what i need
> *


dont trip,take care of your family first...just in case we are meeting @ sueno park @ 9am sunday...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 12:56 PM~4137369
> *hey your son showing his bike this weekend?
> *


No. It's not over til 8 Sunday night and by the time we get home it'll be late, he'll be crabby for school the next day, etc. So he's going to wait and show it on the 20th at the Individuals thing.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 01:00 PM~4137414
> *is everybody driving or trailering cars there i just dont want to be stuck there if i go
> *


Let me know if you need a ride or whatever. We're going to go over around 1.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 01:00 PM~4137414
> *is everybody driving or trailering cars there i just dont want to be stuck there if i go
> *


as far as i know everybody is driving we are to meet @ sueno then head down over there...the only 1 thats tryng to get his car trailered is elmer...he sd dsnt wnt to drive bcs leaking a lot of tranny fluid and is starts to smoke bad when it burns it...so he is tryng to find out who can trailor his car down there...if not he probably wont show.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 01:08 PM~4137490
> *Let me know if you need a ride or whatever.  We're going to go over around 1.
> *


that might work cause i got to get the kids home by 6 family stuff etc etc


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 01:07 PM~4137475
> *No.  It's not over til 8 Sunday night and by the time we get home it'll be late, he'll be crabby for school the next day, etc.  So he's going to wait and show it on the 20th at the Individuals thing.
> *


f**k school!!!!!....................just joking. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 01:22 PM~4137086
> *i hear crickets...
> [attachmentid=337500]
> *


THATS YOUR PHONE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 01:13 PM~4137527
> *f**k school!!!!!....................just joking. :biggrin:
> *


Just Say it FUCK school yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 4 2005, 01:16 PM~4137560
> *THATS YOUR PHONE
> *


 :roflmao: d*ck i do have a cricket phone...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i farted and know its all over me :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 01:20 PM~4137583
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i farted and know its all over me :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 01:20 PM~4137583
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i farted and know its all over me :biggrin:
> *


EWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLUE7 SHARTED!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 01:34 PM~4137708
> *EWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BLUE7 SHARTED!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:  :ugh:
> *




PPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTT


(that was a silent one)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:



KARMA ---- REMEMBER THIS!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 01:38 PM~4137754
> *PPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTT
> (that was a silent one)
> *


SILENT BUT VIOLENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 01:51 PM~4137881
> *SILENT BUT VIOLENT!!! :biggrin:
> *



HOW DO YOU KNOW ITS VIOLENT>???? SMELT IT DEALT IT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 01:00 PM~4137414
> *is everybody driving or trailering cars there i just dont want to be stuck there if i go
> *


what show....the one this weekend @ tempe town canal?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 01:53 PM~4137897
> *HOW DO YOU KNOW ITS VIOLENT>???? SMELT IT DEALT IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 4 2005, 02:16 PM~4138125
> *what show....the one this weekend @ tempe town canal?
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok enough of this shit im clean now :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 02:52 PM~4138400
> *ok enough of this shit im clean now :biggrin:
> *


You're crazy!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

bubbz has been doing a post for a long time i hope it all comes out ok


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 02:55 PM~4138423
> *bubbz has been doing a post for a long time i hope it all comes out ok
> *


Hey check this out. So SOMEBODY finally learned how to work the shop phone (thanks to Joe....JUSBECUZ from New Image). You've got to hear the greeting he recorded!!! It's funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm alone again


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

so self how you doing


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok and yourself


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

quit your whining....i'm right here!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 03:10 PM~4138538
> *quit your whining....i'm right here!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Blue.....Who's the Cadi4life guy?? Do I know him??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 02:55 PM~4138423
> *bubbz has been doing a post for a long time i hope it all comes out ok
> *




I'M HAVING MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT MY POST... BUT I PROMISED... ..


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 03:11 PM~4138549
> *I'M HAVING MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT MY POST... BUT I PROMISED... ..
> *


Hmm....BUBBZ what are you getting yourself into?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 03:11 PM~4138547
> *Blue.....Who's the Cadi4life guy??  Do I know him??
> *


yes u know him


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:14 PM~4138573
> *yes u know him
> *


Who is it?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU'LL SEE IN A MINUTE....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

heard u got a 4 door again cady man


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:16 PM~4138589
> *heard u got a 4 door again cady man
> *


I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ill tell u hes from glendale but thats all i can say


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'77 T - BIRD FOR SALE 
RUNS EXCELLENT - 351
86,000 ORIGINAL MILES (TITLE A)


FOR SALE

CALL JOHNNY @ (623) 707 - 4523 AZ INQUIRIES ONLY - PLEASE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

all identies secret unless instructed differently


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:17 PM~4138601
> *ill tell u hes from glendale but thats all i can say
> *


So I'm thinking Randy or Sergio.....(the whole Cadi thing).....yes or no.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MORE PICTURES . . .


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 4 2005, 03:18 PM~4138606
> *RUNS EXCELLENT
> 86 ORIGINAL MILES (TITLE A)
> '77
> ...


Send it to that guy that was on here looking for a car this morning.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

think of a zipper across the lips im silent


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:21 PM~4138629
> *think of a zipper across the lips im silent
> *


tell me or I'll tell Mr. President to fine you both!!! 



LOL....not really but if I dont know who he is, I cant talk as much shit to him. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

talk shit he wont mind but get ready cause it will come back at you


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 05:22 PM~4138645
> *tell me or I'll tell Mr. President to fine you both!!!
> LOL....not really but if I dont know who he is, I cant talk as much shit to him. :biggrin:
> *


damn.....being a little persistant are we! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 4 2005, 03:25 PM~4138662
> *damn.....being a little persistant are we! :biggrin:
> *


You know me! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :angry:  :0  :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 03:16 PM~4138597
> *I'm waiting!!!!
> *


he is..........................................................
[attachmentid=337706]
just joking... :biggrin: i know who he is too...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I dont care who it is. It's probably Blue's alternate screen name and he runs into the other office to reply to himself so he's not so lonely then runs back to the other office to ask himself a question then runs back to answer! uffin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MORE PICTURES


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

as you saw earlier im not wasting all that energy i just talk to myself


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY DONT YOU JUST....................................

_SHUT THE FUCK UP_

































J/P U KNOW _"I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUUUUUUUU" _


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:33 PM~4138717
> *as you saw earlier im not wasting all that energy i just talk to myself
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

my new low rider


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

trouble[/i]@Nov 4 2005 said:


> [/b]


[attachmentid=337716]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

jens mad shes to quiet


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:43 PM~4138809
> *jens mad shes to quiet
> *


shes mad because your new lo-lo is better than hers... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=337727]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

trouble[/i]@Nov 4 2005 said:


> [/b]


Look Mister....just because you broke your computer by downloading porn, doesnt mean you can take your aggression out on us!





Drink like a 30 pack.....it helps so much!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 03:44 PM~4138821
> *shes mad because your new lo-lo is better than hers... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=337727]
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 03:44 PM~4138821
> *shes mad because your new lo-lo is better than hers... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=337727]
> *


when we going cruzing jen


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 03:44 PM~4138821
> *shes mad because your new lo-lo is better than hers... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=337727]
> *


when we going cruzing jen


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Jen....what ever happened to Glendale girl?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:46 PM~4138844
> *when we going cruzing jen
> *


Let's go right now!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

im down you need help unchaining it from the tree? dont scratch it


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 03:52 PM~4138876
> *Let's go right now!
> *


[attachmentid=337740]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HI BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 4 2005, 03:49 PM~4138852
> *Jen....what ever happened to Glendale girl?
> *


I'm pretty sure if you check out the off topic section there are enough threads about her and her bullshit. I dont want to be associated with her...and I am being completly straight up on that.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dam im in love get me her #######


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

you know I rarely fuck w/ O.T. 

....just give me the bridged version of what happened?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:53 PM~4138890
> *im down you need help unchaining it from the tree? dont scratch it
> *


Be careful...I just got it detailed! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 03:53 PM~4138890
> *im down you need help unchaining it from the tree? dont scratch it
> *


nah dogg thats her security system so they wont steal it... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 4 2005, 03:58 PM~4138940
> *you know I rarely fuck w/ O.T.
> 
> ....just give me the bridged version of what happened?
> *


I'll PM you.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I LIKE HER LIPS...............MMMMMMMM....HHMMMMM


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey pm me too im jealoussssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

u know the more i look at her the more i love her


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 06:01 PM~4138972
> *hey pm me too im jealoussssssssssssssssssssssss
> *



find your own women :twak: 


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 04:01 PM~4138972
> *hey pm me too im jealoussssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


PMPMPMPMPMPMPMPMPMPMPM.................IS THAT ENOUGH???? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 4 2005, 05:03 PM~4138994
> *u know the more i look at her the more i love her
> *



OHH SHIT I DID A DOUBLE LOOK AND I SEEEEEE NIPPLES :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hey blue your my boy!!!!!!!!!! whats crackin in az!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Bye you guys....see ya on Sunday!! :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 04:08 PM~4139036
> *Bye you guys....see ya on Sunday!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: and dont be talking about your homegirl like that....(joke)


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 4 2005, 04:08 PM~4139035
> *hey blue your my boy!!!!!!!!!! whats crackin in az!
> *


what up wey, hey i need you to do me a model car.....do you still do that??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I MORE TIME _"I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUUUU"_
[attachmentid=337756]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 4 2005, 05:11 PM~4139064
> *
> what up wey, hey i need you to do me a model car.....do you still do that??
> *


a wevo :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 4 2005, 06:11 PM~4139065
> *I MORE TIME "I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUUUU"
> [attachmentid=337756]
> *


Ya ....she's HOT! She looks Native


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BITCH BETTER HAVE MY MONEY.....(no names if you know who this is)
[attachmentid=337759]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

and im out peace!!!
[attachmentid=337781]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

I HOPE TEMPE HAS A BEACH :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 4 2005, 04:11 PM~4139065
> *I MORE TIME "I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUUUU"
> [attachmentid=337756]
> *


I Love Her


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

whos your daddy blue :worship:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

allllllright ill do a white girl or a mexican i love them alllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

whats up az :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 7 2005, 08:45 AM~4153807
> *whats up az  :biggrin:
> *


what are you doing up so early? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning! :wave:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ....


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 4 2005, 04:57 PM~4138928
> *I'm pretty sure if you check out the off topic section there are enough threads about her and her bullshit.  I dont want to be associated with her...and I am being completly straight up on that.
> *


 :0 so harsh words right der


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 7 2005, 07:58 AM~4153984
> *:0 so harsh words right der
> *


What's up! You know it's true....but we wont go into all that! :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Good Morning Jen,Did your bro tell you,Joe took 2nd last night.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2005, 09:01 AM~4153994
> *What's up!  You know it's true....but we wont go into all that!   :biggrin:
> *


morning jen :wave: lol but i guess.......... shes cool in my book


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 7 2005, 08:06 AM~4154009
> *Good Morning Jen,Did your bro tell you,Joe took 2nd last night.
> *


Hey! I actually saw that right before we took off. That's cool! Congrats! Todd was acting like a proud parent when he saw him walking back with the trophy. That was funny!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

IT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 7 2005, 08:24 AM~4154069
> *IT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!
> *


I called Todd to call Joe to call you to ask you to call me at work but he's not feeling to good right now.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MORNING EVERYONE -
BLUE 7 - :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 09:10 AM~4154254
> *MORNING EVERYONE -
> BLUE 7 -  :wave:
> *


What's up woman??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2005, 09:24 AM~4154334
> *What's up woman??
> *





sounds like you had a pretty good time at HOOTERS yesterday!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 09:25 AM~4154341
> *sounds like you had a pretty good time at HOOTERS yesterday!!
> *


We just had a few.......a few too many! It was cool though. I had a good weekend. Did you guys?


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

YESTERDAY WAS A DAMN GOOD DAY,CAN'T WAIT TILL THE 20th,IT'S GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 7 2005, 09:57 AM~4154520
> *YESTERDAY WAS A DAMN GOOD DAY,CAN'T WAIT TILL THE 20th,IT'S GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!
> *


Yep, it'll be cool! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YESTERDAY WAS A BLAST - SORRY WE COULDN'T HOOK UP FOR LONGER *JEN *- WE DECEIDED TO CRUISE AND PARKIN' LOT PIMP INSTEAD OF GOING IN... 


thanx 2 *SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE* for all his help FRIDAY & SATURDAY!!!!!
(next time when I order pizza for you, I'll make sure I dont have a dozen hungry people over --- :tears: ) :0 - but hey, they made for good company!!! its all love!!!

also CONGRATS TO MY HOMEGIRL *ANGELICA* FOR TAKING 1ST PLACE YESTERDAY WITH HER BIKE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 09:10 AM~4154254
> *MORNING EVERYONE -
> BLUE 7 -  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 10:26 AM~4154735
> *YESTERDAY WAS A BLAST - SORRY WE COULDN'T HOOK UP FOR LONGER JEN - WE DECEIDED TO CRUISE AND PARKIN' LOT PIMP INSTEAD OF GOING IN...
> thanx 2 SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE for all his help FRIDAY & SATURDAY!!!!!
> (next time when I order pizza for you, I'll make sure I dont have a dozen hungry people over ---  :tears: )  :0  - but hey, they made for good company!!! its all love!!!
> ...


We'll hang out on the 20th. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

cool!!!!! lookin' forward to hangin out whitcha!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Bubbz I walked Around Looking For U yesterday but i couldnt find you :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 7 2005, 10:51 AM~4154918
> *Bubbz I walked Around Looking For U yesterday but i couldnt find you :angry:
> *


Hey BLUE....did that girl we gave your # to call you yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2005, 10:57 AM~4154957
> *Hey BLUE....did that girl we gave your # to call you yet??  :biggrin:
> *


No :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 7 2005, 11:01 AM~4154988
> *No :angry:
> *


maybe she's doing that 2 day rule thing. :biggrin: 

I told her that your wife and your boyfriend find you irrisisitible so I'm sure that she will to!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2005, 11:05 AM~4155019
> *maybe she's doing that 2 day rule thing.  :biggrin:
> 
> I told her that your wife and your boyfriend find you irrisisitible so I'm sure that she will to!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fucker :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 7 2005, 11:03 AM~4155007
> *WHATS CRACKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT IS YO IS WHATS UP


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 7 2005, 11:06 AM~4155028
> *Fucker :biggrin:
> *


Just playin! It's worse than that! I I told her you were cool and alot of fun to hang out with. I should have stuck with the wife/boyfriend thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2005, 11:08 AM~4155050
> *Just playin!  It's worse than that!  I I told her you were cool and alot of fun to hang out with.  I should have stuck with the wife/boyfriend thing. :biggrin:
> *


I Agree :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have something to say, somebody told Ivan (MAKEITHAPPEN) that I was running my mouth saying that everything on my Regal was done wrong, that's not kool. If it was done wrong I would have never bought the car and trouble wouldn't have told me about it. So before you go poppin at the mouth get your facts straight! I said we were gonna change some shit out but never said it was done wrong.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 11:44 AM~4155373
> *I have something to say, somebody told Ivan (MAKEITHAPPEN) that I was running my mouth saying that everything on my Regal was done wrong, that's not kool. If it was done wrong I would have never bought the car and trouble wouldn't have told me about it. So before you go poppin at the mouth get your facts straight! I said we were gonna change some shit out but never said it was done wrong.
> *


Tell Them How U Really Feel


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 7 2005, 12:46 PM~4155394
> *Tell Them How U Really Feel
> *



Seriously bro that ain't kool, you know. But I guess that's what keeps me going is people running there mouth about me, I'm glad to wake up every morning knowing that I'm gonna gonna piss somebody off just by living another day.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here! Talk to ya all tomorrow!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DANG ALREADY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 7 2005, 10:51 AM~4154918
> *Bubbz I walked Around Looking For U yesterday but i couldnt find you :angry:
> *




sorwweee! we had every intention on going in... in fact, we even parked and walked all the way up to the entrance @ about 5 ish.... but didn't know they were checking you at the door... so we walked all the way back and then decided to say fucket --- plus my homies motor was bad.. so we went to the cut to change it out... we re-hit the streets about 8 ish.... we'll fo sho hook it up on the 20th tho...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 12:49 PM~4155414
> *Seriously bro that ain't kool, you know. But I guess that's what keeps me going is people running there mouth about me, I'm glad to wake up every morning knowing that I'm gonna gonna piss somebody off just by living another day.
> *



HAHA HE ASKED ME SOME SHIT ABOUT THAT TOO, I TOLD HIM IF ANYTHING WAS SAID WE WERE PLAYING AND THAT I HAD EVEN POSTED THAT THE CAR WAS ACTUALLY DONE RIGHT........ :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

lets get a group opinion.......

how much should a shop charge for pressing 4 ball joints and 8 upper/lower bushings?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Fred (southcentraltrueblue) and Ray from World Wide Customs hooked all of the up for 5 buck...... 

thanx alot guys.....the burban is waaaaaaay more soild


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 01:23 PM~4155757
> *lets get a group opinion.......
> 
> how much should a shop charge for pressing 4 ball joints and 8 upper/lower bushings?
> *



PROLLY LIKE 5 BUCKS??????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 12:30 PM~4155826
> *Fred (southcentraltrueblue) and Ray from World Wide Customs hooked all of the up for 5 buck......
> 
> thanx alot guys.....the burban is waaaaaaay more soild
> *


as long as it rides better (and safer) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

see everyone in 12 days :wave: :wave: :wave: hi jen :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 12:45 PM~4155925
> *PROLLY LIKE 5 BUCKS??????
> *


SHIIIIIIT.......I HAD A SHOP IN MESA QUOTE 300....of course that was including labor for tear down


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 11:44 AM~4155373
> *I have something to say, somebody told Ivan (MAKEITHAPPEN) that I was running my mouth saying that everything on my Regal was done wrong, that's not kool. If it was done wrong I would have never bought the car and trouble wouldn't have told me about it. So before you go poppin at the mouth get your facts straight! I said we were gonna change some shit out but never said it was done wrong.
> *


only thing i know.......pg 406 & 407........thats you too


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I NEED A 4 CHANNEL AMP NE1 HAVE 1 THEY WANT TO $$$$$$$


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 7 2005, 12:46 PM~4155937
> *as long as it rides better (and safer) :biggrin:
> *




safer????? since when are you concerned with my safety??? would ju want to 'work' on my breaks then??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 01:06 PM~4156093
> *safer????? since when are you concerned with my safety??? would ju want to 'work' on my breaks then??
> *



BRAKES.....NOT BREAKS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 02:06 PM~4156093
> *safer????? since when are you concerned with my safety??? would ju want to 'work' on my breaks then??
> *


I WILL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THANKS THE SORE ASS...

I MEAN THESAURUS... OR SPELL CHECK OR WHAT EVER IT IS!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 02:18 PM~4156189
> *THANKS SORE ASS...
> 
> I MEAN SAURUS... OR SPELL CHECK  OR WHAT EVER IT IS!!
> *



HA-HA HE HAS A SORE ASS?????????? WUTCHU BEEN DOING TO HIM 
DOWN THERE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

whats wrong with your BREAKES?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 7 2005, 12:46 PM~4155937
> *as long as it rides better (and safer) :biggrin:
> *



ya know bubbz....your last post was not very nice...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 7 2005, 01:22 PM~4156209
> *whats wrong with your BREAKES?
> *


nothing.......i dont know/she doesnt know what shes talkin bout


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TROUBS....YOU GET MY PM ABOUT AMPS?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 01:18 PM~4156184
> *I WILL
> *




YOU PROB-BUB-BLEE WOULD YOU SOMM MAAA MAA BITCH :nono: :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 02:32 PM~4156281
> *YOU PROB-BUB-BLEE WOULD YOU SOMM MAAA MAA BITCH :nono:  :nono:
> *


BOUT TIME I THOUGHT YOU WERE IGNORING ME  


JUST DONT GO DOWN NE HILLS :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 01:22 PM~4156213
> *ya know bubbz....your last post was not very nice...
> *



WHAT ??? ABOUT YOUR SORE ASS??? 
HEY-YOU WERE THE ONE SPELL CHECKIN' ME!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 02:32 PM~4156279
> *TROUBS....YOU GET MY PM ABOUT AMPS?
> *



CHEAPER.....USED?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 01:33 PM~4156288
> *BOUT TIME I THOUGHT YOU WERE IGNORING ME
> JUST DONT GO DOWN NE HILLS :biggrin:
> *



HOW COULD N -E 1 IGNORE YOUR BRIGHT CHEERFULL GREETINGS!! YOUR SO FULL OF LIFE AND LOVE...... SO ANGELIC AND POETIC... BLAH BLAH BLAH...
:nono: :nono: 













JERK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 01:34 PM~4156300
> *CHEAPER.....USED?
> *


LET ME LOOK AROUND


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 02:37 PM~4156329
> *LET ME LOOK AROUND
> *


KAY, BUT DONT GET DIZZY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT THE HECK IS SIDI TYPING UP
HE'S BEEN THERE FOR A MINUTE OR TWO
CAUSE THAT FUKR LIKES TO TYPE (TALK)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Just so that there is no mix up my post was directed at who ever made the comment, do I know who that is, Negative. Ivan didn't come up to me with a attitude or anything like that he just let me know what he had heard, which is kool. You get more respect that way by going to "the source" of the supposed problem and speaking your mind, but if one likes to run their mouth like a gossiping bitch, than that's all you are a "gossiping bitch". Anybody that has met me on here knows I don't go off and present myself in such a way that I start firing shit off at the mouth, I'm the laid back person who keeps kinda quiet till I get to know you then I talk shit about you, (J/P) lol :biggrin: , Seriously though if who ever made that comment want to talk to me about it, kool. If not fuck it no hard feeling I don't keep grudges, that's the way I am. 

I just needed to let everyone know that I don't tolerate shit like this and I speak my mind as you can see, I'm a blunt and respectful person and give respect where it's due, need I say more?

 , anywho back to bullshittin'! lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 01:42 PM~4156376
> *WUTT THE HECK IS SIDI TYPING UP
> HE'S BEEN THERE FOR A MINUTE OR TWO
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YES......back to bullshittin......so........anybody got any french fries?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OK.....barely used majestic ma6300r......110 4 channel 75x4


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 02:55 PM~4156489
> *OK.....barely used majestic ma6300r......110  4 channel 75x4
> *



Majestic... who makes that?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

back to bullshittin'


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 02:49 PM~4156439
> *YES......back to bullshittin......so........anybody got any french fries?
> *


I HAVE SOME LEFT...........ON MY DESK FROM LUNCH...(B.K)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 01:56 PM~4156501
> *Majestic... who makes that?
> *


majestic......been around for years.....

there is a local distributor/wholesaler that owns the majestic name now....RABADI AND SONS ON 31ST AVE. yall can go in there and buy PIONEER, KENWOOD, ALPINE, KICKER, ETC at a wholesale price.....3111 n. 31st ave (31st ave/ n. of thomas) blue building....see kenny or dave........ :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah I go there all the time.



> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 03:12 PM~4156652
> *majestic......been around for years.....
> 
> there is a local distributor/wholesaler that owns the majestic name now....RABADI AND SONS ON 31ST AVE.  yall can go in there and buy PIONEER, KENWOOD, ALPINE, KICKER, ETC at a wholesale price.....3111 n. 31st ave  (31st ave/ n. of thomas)  blue building....see kenny or dave........ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 03:12 PM~4156652
> *majestic......been around for years.....
> 
> there is a local distributor/wholesaler that owns the majestic name now....RABADI AND SONS ON 31ST AVE.  yall can go in there and buy PIONEER, KENWOOD, ALPINE, KICKER, ETC at a wholesale price.....3111 n. 31st ave  (31st ave/ n. of thomas)  blue building....see kenny or dave........ :thumbsup:
> *


WHY U LETTING OUT THE SECRET FOR?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 03:33 PM~4156879
> *WHY U LETTING OUT THE SECRET FOR?
> *



I know that's how trouble makes his money on the side he goes to rabadi buy's shit then sell's the same shit for retail, lol.

That sounds like a plan, lol. I think I might go into the car audio business.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 03:38 PM~4156937
> *I know that's how trouble makes his money on the side he goes to rabadi buy's shit then sell's the same shit for retail, lol.
> 
> That sounds like a plan, lol. I think I might go into the car audio business.
> *



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUTTTTTUUUUUPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 03:39 PM~4156944
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUTTTTTUUUUUPPPPPP :biggrin:
> *



Oh dang I was just playin too, lol. 

I'm being sarcastic for those of you who are about as sharp as a butter knife.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

didnt think it was a secret....i thought it was common knowledge....besides...im not tryin to make $$$ on yall. i'll make $$ on labor to install whatever yall buy if you want me to install it


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 03:41 PM~4156962
> *didnt think it was a secret....i thought it was common knowledge....besides...im not tryin to make $$$ on yall.  i'll make $$ on labor to install whatever yall buy if you want me to install it
> *



NOT NEMORE..HA-HA J/K IVE BEEN GOING THERE FOR OVER 6 YEARS NOW
SOMETHING LIKE THAT.......ECSPECIALLY WHEN THEY HAD THE BURNT BOX SPECIAL...LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 02:51 PM~4157047
> *NOT NEMORE..HA-HA J/K IVE BEEN GOING THERE FOR OVER 6 YEARS NOW
> ECSPECIALLY WHEN THEY HAD THE BURNT BOX SPECIAL...LOL
> *



hahahahaha.......yeah after the "fire" in their old location..... :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THATS FUCKED UP TROUBS..

BURNT BOX SPECIALL...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 03:56 PM~4157080
> *THATS FUCKED UP TROUBS..
> 
> BURNT BOX SPECIALL...
> *



Hahahahaha, that's not fucked up that's comedy!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ITS ALSO TRUE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 03:13 PM~4157135
> *Hahahahaha, that's not fucked up that's comedy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I NEED MACYS TO HAVE A BURNT BOX SPECIAL... BUT I DONT' WANT BURNT SHIT.. JUST BURNT SHIT PRICES...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 04:22 PM~4157203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I NEED MACYS TO HAVE A BURNT BOX SPECIAL... BUT I DONT' WANT BURNT SHIT.. JUST BURNT SHIT PRICES...
> *



THE SHIT WASNT BURNT JUST THE BOXES......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM
NU NU NU NU NU NU NU"_...........NE1 HEARD THAT SONG? STUPID BUT FUNNY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 03:29 PM~4157260
> *THE SHIT WASNT BURNT  JUST THE BOXES......
> *




'SMOKE DAMAGE'


NOW ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS COME UP WITH PAULIES $ MONEY $ EVERY MONTH

BUSINESS IS BAD = FUCK U-PAY ME
PLACE GOT STRUCK BY LIGHTING = FUCK U-PAY ME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 03:31 PM~4157274
> *"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM
> NU NU NU NU NU NU NU"...........NE1 HEARD THAT SONG? STUPID BUT FUNNY
> *



YOU GOT ISSUES... IS IT LIKE A CONSTANT CARTOON GOING IN YOUR HEAD???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 04:33 PM~4157295
> *YOU GOT ISSUES... IS IT LIKE A CONSTANT CARTOON GOING IN YOUR HEAD???
> *


ILL TAKE THAT AS A COMPLIMENT........_THANK YOU_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL KINDA LYRICS ARE THOSE.....I GUESS I COULD SHIT IN A COFFEE CAN AND PUT IT ON DISC AND SELL IT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 04:35 PM~4157305
> *ILL TAKE THAT AS A COMPLIMENT........THANK YOU
> *


Hahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 03:37 PM~4157322
> *"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 04:42 PM~4157361
> *:scrutinize:
> *


nununununununununu


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 04:37 PM~4157322
> *"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"
> *



No mames!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MAMES? :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 03:35 PM~4157305
> *ILL TAKE THAT AS A COMPLIMENT........THANK YOU
> *


Dont!







GO TROUBLE , ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY.. 
WE GONNA PARTY LIKES ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 04:48 PM~4157416
> *Dont!
> GO TROUBLE , ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY..
> WE GONNA PARTY LIKES ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY...
> *


hey i got a set of those but there black
_"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"hey man, buy me a 40 oz for my birthday"

"todays your birthday?"

"whats today?"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 04:50 PM~4157432
> *hey i got a set of those but there black
> *



Can you play them or are they just there in case anybody asks if you play and you give them some bullshit story about back in the day at band camp... lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 04:52 PM~4157446
> *Can you play them or are they just there in case anybody asks if you play and you give them some bullshit story about back in the day at band camp... lol
> *



MAN DONT TELL ME YOU STUCK A FLUTE UP YOUR BUTT
_"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 04:54 PM~4157463
> *MAN DONT TELL ME YOU STUCK A FLUTE UP YOUR BUTT
> *



hey that was your pu-dong-qwan-dong, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 04:55 PM~4157482
> *hey that was your pu-dong-qwan-dong, lol.
> *



WHOOAAA WHOOAA ........I NEVER STUCK MY DONG IN YOU...:dunno: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
_"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 7 2005, 04:57 PM~4157492
> *WHOOAAA WHOOAA ........I NEVER STUCK MY DONG IN YOU...:dunno:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> "CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"
> *



You killed it, can't even mistake that for what I just wrote. 

Trouble...

[attachmentid=341331]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.....SIDI IS THE CATCHER AND TROUBS IS THE PITCHER..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 05:08 PM~4157610
> *SO.....SIDI IS THE CATCHER AND TROUBS IS THE PITCHER..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No,no,no,no,no! 

C'mon 357 im more like the Ball and you're the hoe, I mean hole, I mean basket, SCORE!, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 7 2005, 04:10 PM~4157628
> *No,no,no,no,no!
> 
> C'mon 357 im more like the Ball and you're the hoe, I mean hole, I mean basket, SCORE!, lol.
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM CHAKA BOOM BANG BOOM"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 7 2005, 05:19 PM~4157699
> *
> *



I'm gonna go ahead and pretend that wasn't there and put one of these on, mkay...

[attachmentid=341402]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 05:20 PM~4157708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TOUCHDOWN!
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI....HAHAHA.....TALKED TO BUBBZ.....YEAH....I HAVE A BUNCH OF SHIT LAYING AROUND.....I HAVE 4 SACOS BEFORE THEY WERE SACOS.....REMIONE BOUGHT ONE YESTERDAY.... BUT I DONT THINK IM GONNA SELL THE REST


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 05:34 PM~4157815
> *SIDI....HAHAHA.....TALKED TO BUBBZ.....YEAH....I HAVE A BUNCH OF SHIT LAYING AROUND.....I HAVE 4 SACOS BEFORE THEY WERE SACOS.....REMIONE BOUGHT ONE YESTERDAY.... BUT I DONT THINK IM GONNA SELL THE REST
> *



Well thanx for letting me know about all the motors you have that you don't wanna sell any of them, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....i think im the only one in the valley that has them.....

how much are SACOS anyway?

my suburban wont be done for several months and i dont need the motors right now. maybe i could sell them and then just buy more when the valley finally gets some more in. they are black though


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 05:48 PM~4157918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....i think im the only one in the valley that has them.....
> 
> how much are SACOS anyway?
> ...



I don't know to be honest. 

Black, brown, white, yellow, I don't care as long as she looks good it's all pink in the middle. That is what you're talking about... right Adam?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I thought we were talkin motors, but....... :biggrin: 

find out what its gonna cost me to replace them and we'll talk :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 7 2005, 06:04 PM~4158004
> *I thought we were talkin motors, but....... :biggrin:
> 
> find out what its gonna cost me to replace them and we'll talk :thumbsup:
> *



Hahahahaha... kool I'll look out.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WOW......WE WERE HALF WAY DOWN THE SECOND PAGE............NOT ANY MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning! :wave:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

MORNIN JEN! HEY WE GOTTA GET THERESA TO GET US THAT PICTURE TO POST!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

since SIDI posted his thoughts for the day yesterday, im going to post mine. 

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO........

when 2 young men, _working_ on saturday night get killed for less than 50 bucks. these 2 young individuals could have been doing far worse things on a saturday night, but instead they're working hard and looking towards the future.

I SINCERELY hope that those two FUCKING cowards that killed those young kids at subway fry and rot in hell for eternity.

Hustling is hustling, I hustle everyday, but to not value life is something different.

now there will be 4 young lives losts. i say 4 because you know that they shooters were just kids as well.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHAT AN ABSOLUTE SHAME


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 08:56 AM~4161958
> *MORNIN JEN! HEY WE GOTTA GET THERESA TO GET US THAT PICTURE TO POST!
> *


I think Ray has one too.....that will be fun. We are going to have some fun with that one!!



Hey you guys....this is Cat...she and her husband are really cool people and have some nice rides! Cat....this is everybody! 

Now that you've been introduced.....let the shit talking begin! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 09:01 AM~4161977
> *since SIDI posted his thoughts for the day yesterday, im going to post mine.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO........
> ...


yeah man thats fucked up..me and my bro ate there friday night..my lil bro knew one of the kids that got shot... :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 09:01 AM~4161977
> *since SIDI posted his thoughts for the day yesterday, im going to post mine.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO........
> ...


I feel for the families effected by this. It's senseless.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ray did you get a pic of all you guys and your new member??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:15 AM~4162035
> *I think Ray has one too.....that will be fun.  We are going to have some fun with that one!!
> Hey you guys....this is Cat...she and her husband are really cool people and have some nice rides!  Cat....this is everybody!
> 
> ...


waz up cat.. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=342488]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:21 AM~4162072
> *waz up cat.. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=342488]
> *


What a way to make her feel welcome!!! LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:20 AM~4162066
> *Ray did you get a pic of all you guys and your new member??
> *


no i need to get it from your sister n law... :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

HEY,WAZ UP!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:22 AM~4162082
> *no i need to get it from your sister n law... :biggrin:
> *


Might as well forget it then!! Did you teach her how to work the camera??


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

THE PREZ IS SWEATIN,I THINK HE FEELS IT COMIN......REAL SOON!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:22 AM~4162077
> *What a way to make her feel welcome!!!  LOL
> *


u know me always talking shit....(but you know im playin).....btw i cant get on this site @ work anymore :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:24 AM~4162093
> *Might as well forget it then!!  Did you teach her how to work the camera??
> *


 I can get it from her.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 09:24 AM~4162094
> *THE PREZ IS SWEATIN,I THINK HE FEELS IT COMIN......REAL SOON!
> *


Damn that sucks for them. :biggrin: Just think how much fun it will be at New Year's and in Vegas next year!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 09:24 AM~4162094
> *THE PREZ IS SWEATIN,I THINK HE FEELS IT COMIN......REAL SOON!
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:24 AM~4162098
> *u know me always talking shit....(but you know im playin).....btw i cant get on this site @ work anymore :angry:
> *


why?? You got grounded or what?? Can't hang out with the cool kids?? :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

I CAN'T WAIT  THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:27 AM~4162109
> *Damn that sucks for them.  :biggrin:  Just think how much fun it will be at New Year's and in Vegas next year!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: I THINK HES SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

HE IS.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:28 AM~4162115
> *why??  You got grounded or what??  Can't hang out with the cool kids?? :biggrin:
> *


THEY DIDNT SAY SHIT TO ME THEY JUST BLOCKED THE SITE.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:27 AM~4162112
> *
> *


Hey I went to Quik Trip a little while ago and ran into Sergio.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 09:29 AM~4162123
> *HE IS.
> *


I TOLD HIM WAZ UP PROSPECT,AND HE JUST PUT HIS HEAD DOWN N TRYNG TO HOLD HIS LAUGH... :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:30 AM~4162125
> *THEY DIDNT SAY SHIT TO ME THEY JUST BLOCKED THE SITE.
> *


BASTARDS!!! File a harassment charge. I think they are discriminating!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:30 AM~4162128
> *Hey I went to Quik Trip a little while ago and ran into Sergio.
> *


I SEEN THAT FOOL ON SATURDAY...HES CARE CAME OUT SICKK!!!!!!! :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 09:29 AM~4162123
> *HE IS.
> *


tell him about when you were leaving.....that's funny shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:30 AM~4162125
> *THEY DIDNT SAY SHIT TO ME THEY JUST BLOCKED THE SITE.
> *



THATS BULLSHIT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:33 AM~4162143
> *BASTARDS!!!  File a harassment charge.  I think they are discriminating!
> *


WHY CAUSE IM A ******?.. :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:34 AM~4162147
> *I SEEN THAT FOOL ON SATURDAY...HES CARE CAME OUT SICKK!!!!!!! :0
> *


Oh yeah....well how about his car? Did it come out nice?? J/P...gotta be a smart ass! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:35 AM~4162161
> *WHY CAUSE IM A ******?.. :roflmao:
> *


I think they are trying to keep you down!! 

I'm going to Walmart they got a nice computer for $448...internet special. The IT guys here at work said it was pretty decent. Not like I'm gonna be hacking or anything.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:35 AM~4162163
> *Oh yeah....well how about his car?  Did it come out nice??  J/P...gotta be a smart ass! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST NOTICED THAT....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 10:01 AM~4161977
> *since SIDI posted his thoughts for the day yesterday, im going to post mine.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO........
> ...



I agree. I would take a life if that's what it came down to, but not for fuckin bullshit.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:30 AM~4162125
> *THEY DIDNT SAY SHIT TO ME THEY JUST BLOCKED THE SITE.
> *




quit!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 09:43 AM~4162209
> *quit!!!
> *


LOL!!!!!! DO IT RAY....DO IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:38 AM~4162177
> *I think they are trying to keep you down!!
> 
> I'm going to Walmart they got a nice computer for $448...internet special.  The IT guys here at work said it was pretty decent.  Not like I'm gonna be hacking or anything.
> *


CHECKOUT CRAIGSLIST.COM........I JUST BOUGHT MY LAPTOP THERE FOR $500...TOSHIBA SATELLITE...PRETTY COOL CAN BURN MOVIES ,CD'S,IM USING MY NEIGHBORS SIGNAL :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:44 AM~4162216
> *LOL!!!!!!  DO IT RAY....DO IT!! :biggrin:
> *


I AM...I'M BUYING A TOW TRUCK AND DOING MY OWN THANG ..DONT TRIP ILL GET THEM FUCKERS BACK...IM GONNA TAKE A LEAVE & GET PAID FOR IT...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 09:40 AM~4162195
> *I agree. I would take a life if that's what it came down to, but not for fuckin bullshit.
> *


NOT OVER 50 BUCKS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:44 AM~4162217
> *CHECKOUT CRAIGSLIST.COM........I JUST BOUGHT MY LAPTOP THERE FOR $500...TOSHIBA SATELLITE...PRETTY COOL CAN BURN MOVIES ,CD'S,IM USING MY NEIGHBORS SIGNAL :biggrin:
> *



HACKER............. :biggrin:................THANX NEIGHBOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:46 AM~4162225
> *I AM...I'M BUYING A TOW TRUCK AND DOING MY OWN THANG ..DONT TRIP ILL GET THEM FUCKERS BACK...IM GONNA TAKE A LEAVE & GET PAID FOR IT...
> *


FUCK YEA,THAT'S HOW YOU DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 09:49 AM~4162244
> *HACKER............. :biggrin:................THANX NEIGHBOR!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 09:49 AM~4162245
> *FUCK YEA,THAT'S HOW YOU DO IT! :biggrin:
> *


  "JUSTBCUZ"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 10:48 AM~4162235
> *NOT OVER 50 BUCKS
> *



I meant if it was me or the other person...


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:51 AM~4162254
> * "JUSTBCUZ"
> *


YUP!!!JUSBCUZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Big ray you should of told me you were looking for a laptop I have one for sale Dell D500 with windows XP Pro and I could add all the programs you want for a price of course... If anybody wants a laptop holler at you boy.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 09:53 AM~4162267
> *YUP!!!JUSBCUZ
> *


[attachmentid=342501]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 09:55 AM~4162281
> *Big ray you should of told me you were looking for a laptop I have one for sale Dell D500 with windows XP Pro and I could add all the programs you want for a price of course... If anybody wants a laptop holler at you boy.
> *


DAMN :angry:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 09:53 AM~4162264
> *I meant if it was me or the other person...
> *


I know......

now i dont condone this, but if one were robbing a bank for BIG G'S and ya gotta shoot your way out.....thats different.....

but to kill some kids over chump change........... :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 09:46 AM~4162225
> *I AM...I'M BUYING A TOW TRUCK AND DOING MY OWN THANG ..DONT TRIP ILL GET THEM FUCKERS BACK...IM GONNA TAKE A LEAVE & GET PAID FOR IT...
> *


WHEN YOU GET THAT TOW TRUCK WILL YOU TOW THAT PIECE OF SHIT OUT OF DRIVEWAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

LATER HOMIES GOTTA GET READY FOR WORK


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 09:55 AM~4162281
> *Big ray you should of told me you were looking for a laptop I have one for sale Dell D500 with windows XP Pro and I could add all the programs you want for a price of course... If anybody wants a laptop holler at you boy.
> *


I'M HOLLERING!!! LOL!!! :biggrin: PM ME WITH THE DETAILS!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 09:59 AM~4162310
> *WHEN YOU GET THAT TOW TRUCK WILL YOU TOW THAT PIECE OF SHIT OUT OF DRIVEWAY??  :biggrin:
> *


IAM TOWING IT,STRAIGHT TO CALI!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OMG.... What up Nene??? What's for lunch??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 10:59 AM~4162309
> *I know......
> 
> now i dont condone this, but if one were robbing a bank for BIG G'S and ya gotta shoot your way out.....thats different.....
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:01 AM~4162328
> *IAM TOWING IT,STRAIGHT TO CALI!!
> *


Ray will be straight out of the Dukes of Hazzard.....I never saw a mexican Cooter!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 10:03 AM~4162346
> *Ray will be straight out of the Dukes of Hazzard.....I never saw a mexican Cooter!!!  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


[attachmentid=342503]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MY EYES ARE BURNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WHAT'S THAT SMELL????? :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 10:02 AM~4162339
> *Exactly!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

uummm yea. That was some gross shit :angry: :nono:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT.......IS IT _REALLY_ NECESSARY TO POST ASS CRACK LIKE THAT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 10:07 AM~4162378
> *MY EYES ARE BURNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


HEY DID YOU SEE MIKE MOON US @ THE SHOW WHEN ME AND TODD THREW THE "M" @ HIM... :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:05 AM~4162358
> *[attachmentid=342503]
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 




just for that......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:13 AM~4162422
> *HEY DID YOU SEE MIKE MOON US @ THE SHOW WHEN ME AND TODD THREW THE "M" @ HIM... :roflmao:
> *


NO!! YOU GUYS ARE ALMOST LIKE BROTHERS....THE LAST THING I'M TRYING TO DO IS LOOK AT YOUR ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 10:11 AM~4162408
> *WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT.......IS IT REALLY NECESSARY TO POST ASS CRACK LIKE THAT
> *


MY BAD DOGG, :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:05 AM~4162358
> *[attachmentid=342503]
> *


GET THE LEMONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHERE'S BLUE??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 10:15 AM~4162448
> *NO!!  YOU GUYS ARE ALMOST LIKE BROTHERS....THE LAST THING I'M TRYING TO DO IS LOOK AT YOUR ASS! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 10:18 AM~4162472
> *:biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

from one crack to another !!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:wave: IM OUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 10:21 AM~4162487
> *from one crack to another !!!!
> *


 :machinegun: 

THATS ENOUGH OF THAT......POST AN ELBOW OR SOMETHIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:24 AM~4162506
> *:wave: IM OUT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Fat Albert!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:24 AM~4162506
> *:wave: IM OUT
> *


TWO IN THE PINK AND ONE IN THE STINK....... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 11:25 AM~4162516
> *TWO IN THE PINK AND ONE IN THE STINK....... :thumbsup:
> *



2 in the goo 1 in the poo


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 10:25 AM~4162516
> *TWO IN THE PINK AND ONE IN THE STINK....... :thumbsup:
> *


*

i think it alll stinks!!!

thats a '90 year pussy right there... what do you think?*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 10:26 AM~4162521
> *2 in the goo 1 in the poo
> *



take another look at that asshole... looks more like 2 in the goo 8 in the poo!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GAGGING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 10:28 AM~4162542
> *GAGGING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



"we should mate.. 
i mean.. date... we should date"

"... excuse me... i uh, i just threw up in my mouth..."

movie?


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

THAT'S SOME NASTY LOOKIN SHIT......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 10:29 AM~4162550
> *"we should mate..
> i mean.. date... we should date"
> 
> ...


Truucha Vol #19!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 10:32 AM~4162572
> *THAT'S SOME NASTY LOOKIN SHIT......
> *


I've been officially traumatized today!!!!!!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

JEN,YOU GOIN DOWN TO COMPTON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

so who won this trophy on sunday? :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=342525]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 10:37 AM~4162610
> *JEN,YOU GOIN DOWN TO COMPTON THIS WEEKEND?
> *


My brother mentioned it....but I wasnt sure if he was telling me to go with or to watch the shop. :dunno:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 10:17 AM~4162466
> *GET THE LEMONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHERE'S BLUE??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 8 2005, 10:45 AM~4162673
> *so who won this trophy on sunday? :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=342525]
> *


That's yours!! When did you get long hair???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"FUCK!" :barf:  :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 8 2005, 11:04 AM~4162819
> *"FUCK!" :barf:    :barf:
> *


what's wrong with you?? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 10:49 AM~4163198
> *what's wrong with you?? :biggrin:
> *


Those posts in the previous page are the nastiest things that I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 8 2005, 11:57 AM~4163280
> *Those posts in the previous page are the nastiest things that I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!
> *


SEVERLY UN-NECESSARY AND UN-CALLED FOR AND JUST PLAIN OUT RUDE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 11:02 AM~4163309
> *SEVERLY UN-NECESSARY AND UN-CALLED FOR AND JUST PLAIN OUT RUDE
> *


That's just what I was thinking, you are a genius! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 12:02 PM~4163309
> *SEVERLY UN-NECESSARY AND UN-CALLED FOR AND JUST PLAIN OUT RUDE
> *


AND YOU LOVED ALMOST EVERY MINUTE OF IT! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 8 2005, 11:57 AM~4163280
> *Those posts in the previous page are the nastiest things that I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!
> *



I GOT MORE --- IS THAT WHAT YOUR ASKING???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 12:13 PM~4163398
> *I GOT MORE --- IS THAT WHAT YOUR ASKING???
> *


Sounds to me like they are saying "STOP IT SOME MORE, STOP IT SOME MORE" LOL!!! It was all Ray!! He's not here...let's just blame him!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HELLO????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 09:55 AM~4162281
> *Big ray you should of told me you were looking for a laptop I have one for sale Dell D500 with windows XP Pro and I could add all the programs you want for a price of course... If anybody wants a laptop holler at you boy.
> *


HOW Much


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

WAZ UP FLEX DOGG.....


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

DID YOU JUST GET BACK FROM LUNCH JEN?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 8 2005, 01:52 PM~4164119
> *HOW Much
> *


He said something about $5.00 sucky sucky?? I didnt think it was computer talk! :biggrin: 


Hey Cat!! :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Jen Whos The Cat?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 02:00 PM~4164174
> *DID YOU JUST GET BACK FROM LUNCH JEN?
> *


Nope! I was doing some work and then I had a conference call. Boring stuff! What's up with you?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 02:00 PM~4164179
> *He said something about $5.00 sucky sucky??  I didnt think it was computer talk!  :biggrin:
> Hey Cat!! :wave:
> *


$5 Anythinnnggggg you want or $5 suckie suckie


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 8 2005, 02:00 PM~4164181
> *Jen Whos The Cat?
> *


That's Joe's wife.....with the Impala.....member????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh our next prospect


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 8 2005, 02:04 PM~4164201
> *oh our next prospect
> *


Yep! That's the one! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 02:03 PM~4164193
> *That's Joe's wife.....with the Impala.....member????
> *


WE'VE MET BEFORE JOE,AT THE SUPER SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 02:06 PM~4164212
> *WE'VE MET BEFORE JOE,AT THE SUPER SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


I Know Who you Are Now. :biggrin: Welcome!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2005, 02:05 PM~4164205
> *Yep!  That's the one!  LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT,I KNEW YOU MEMBERED :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ugh: :ugh:     :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 8 2005, 02:08 PM~4164226
> *THAT'S RIGHT,I KNEW YOU MEMBERED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

im bored


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SO BORED YOU'RE THINKING ABOUT THAT?????? GROSS!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

remember what jeremy said she has a face well i was looking at the tities


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 8 2005, 03:25 PM~4164331
> *im bored
> *


GET A KNEW PIC ALREADY..........


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 8 2005, 02:35 PM~4164378
> *remember what jeremy said she has a face well i was looking at the tities
> *


I dont want your details!!!!!! I'm still having flashbacks of Ray's ass!!! :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 02:37 PM~4164387
> *GET A KNEW PIC ALREADY..........
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN ALL DAY?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 02:37 PM~4164387
> *GET A KNEW PIC ALREADY..........
> *


Sorry its the only one i got :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i got this one


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

and this one


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 03:40 PM~4164406
> *WHERE YOU BEEN ALL DAY?
> *


I'VE BEEN IN THE WHSE ALL DAY......IM ACTUALLY WORKING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 8 2005, 03:42 PM~4164419
> *Sorry its the only one i got :biggrin:
> *


FIGURED THAT.....HEY HOW MUCH FOR A 350 TURBO TRANSMISSION
FOR MY MONTE WITH AND WITHOUT A CORE?????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 04:05 PM~4164486
> *FIGURED THAT.....HEY HOW MUCH FOR A 350 TURBO
> FOR MY MONTE WITH AND WITHOUT A CORE?????????
> *



Drop a grand national turbo V6 in that monte.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I guess by now most of you have heard of that fatal shooting at the subway on the westside.. well one of my homies knows one of the victims family and is trying to help them out with funeral expenses... 


*CAR WASH @ SONICS ON 51ST AVE & MCDOWELL

SATURDAY 11/12 FROM 8AM TO ???

DONATIONS OR HELP IS APPRECIATED

TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW

COME OUT AND GET UR RIDE WASHED FOR SAT NIGHT.. *

 





OK... now back to our regularly scheduled bullshitting...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 04:08 PM~4164501
> *Drop a grand national turbo V6 in that monte.
> *


THOSE ARE WEAK....BUT I ACTUALLY NEED A TRANNY...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 03:15 PM~4164536
> *THOSE ARE WEAK....BUT I ACTUALLY NEED A TRANNY...
> *


YER WEAK........ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 04:15 PM~4164536
> *THOSE ARE WEAK....BUT I ACTUALLY NEED A TRANNY...
> *



Weak huh? Shoot me some of your knowledge on the LM9 Buick Grand Nation fuel injected V6 turbo engine, that runs 13's in stock form.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

whatz crakin in this biotch


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2005, 03:11 PM~4164515
> *I guess by now most of you have heard of that fatal shooting at the subway on the westside.. well one of my homies knows one of the victims family and is trying to help them out with funeral expenses...
> <span style='font-family:Times'>ALL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT AND SUPPORT THE FAMILIES. MAYBE HAVE AN HONORARY CRUISE AFTER THE SUN GOES DOWN*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 04:44 PM~4164712
> *Weak huh? Shoot me some of your knowledge on the LM9 Buick Grand Nation fuel injected V6 turbo engine, that runs 13's in stock form.
> *



DAMN 13'S HUH!.............THATS WHAT THE OTHER GUY SAID.........GUESS MY ELCO RUNS 9"S, CAUSE I SMOKED ALL THE ONES I RACED????????? 
"HEY THERE 10'S BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 04:44 PM~4164712
> *Weak huh? Shoot me some of your knowledge on the LM9 Buick Grand Nation fuel injected V6 turbo engine, that runs 13's in stock form.
> *



YOU IS FUNNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 04:55 PM~4164778
> *DAMN 13'S HUH!.............THATS WHAT THE OTHER GUY SAID.........GUESS MY ELCO RUNS 9"S, CAUSE I SMOKED ALL THE ONES I RACED?????????
> "HEY THERE 10'S BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN"
> *



No mames, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2005, 04:57 PM~4164791
> *No mames, lol.
> *



NO 4-REAL I SOME FOOL CAME TO MY HOUSE WANTING TO RACE AFTER I BEAT HIS CHEVELLE WITH A 383 SAYING HE WOULD DUST MY CAR SO WE TOOK THEM FOR A RUN AND I WAS RUNNING CIRCLES AROUND THAT NATIONAL???????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THERE IS NO NEED TO LIE TO MAKE FRIENDS....WE LIKE YOU ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 05:00 PM~4164817
> *THERE IS NO NEED TO LIE TO MAKE FRIENDS....WE LIKE YOU ANYWAYS :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: <--THATS THE BIRD FOR YOU BUDDY...LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WE NEED A SMILEY WITH THE MIDDLE FINGER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 04:00 PM~4164817
> *THERE IS NO NEED TO LIE TO MAKE FRIENDS....WE LIKE YOU ANYWAYS :biggrin:
> *




TROUBS
no no no... lie LIE lie!!
you Definitley need to lie to kick it...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 05:06 PM~4164861
> *no no no... lie LIE lie!!
> you Definitley need to lie to kick it...
> *



"SHE DON'T EVEN GO HERE"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 04:06 PM~4164866
> *"SHE DON'T EVEN GO HERE"
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"craig already has a girlfriend."

"yeah....but he dont like her though."


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 05:08 PM~4164877
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



THE MOVIE "MEAN GIRLS"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, i'm out... was gonna come on and talk some quick shit... but its dead in here.... i'll save my lyrical content for tmrw.... 









get back to work TROUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 04:08 PM~4164888
> *THE MOVIE "MEAN GIRLS"
> *






lemmo guess... you like the story line???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 05:08 PM~4164883
> *"craig already has a girlfriend."
> 
> "yeah....but he dont like her though."
> *



"HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF EL NINO"?
"WELL IM EL NIGRO"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 8 2005, 04:09 PM~4164899
> *"HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF EL NINO"?
> "WELL IM EL NIGRO"
> *




"i'm an aztec warrior.... eeeehhhhhiiiaaaa"
"i'm gonna do you like american me''
"dont look at me little puppet.. dont look at me"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 8 2005, 05:10 PM~4164904
> *"i'm an aztec warrior.... eeeehhhhhiiiaaaa"
> "i'm gonna do you like american me''
> "dont look at me little puppet.. dont look at me"
> *



OOOH SHIT....LMFAO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"look baby.......you takin them corners too muthafuckin fast.....you need to slow this muthafucka down....you almost made me spill yak on my $200 suit *****.....come on baby....get it together."

"yeah, whatever muthafucka"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 05:17 PM~4164975
> *"look baby.......you takin them corners too muthafuckin fast.....you need to slow this muthafucka down....you almost made me spill yak on my $200 suit *****.....come on baby....get it together."
> 
> "yeah, whatever muthafucka"
> *



I'm pinky nukka!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"dede....dis yo cuzin?"

"yeah....dats my cuzin?"

"good, cuz you fired...."


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 05:21 PM~4165012
> *"dede....dis yo cuzin?"
> 
> "yeah....dats my cuzin?"
> ...


And roach you fired too!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Wassup miss Hoe..
That’s Hokim mutha fucka


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"whats she doin.....writin on it?"

"shes scratchin the shit out it.......DEDE.....THAT CRAZY BITCH OUT THERE AGAIN!"


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

MARINATE WE GOT INVITED TO THE PARK HOMEBOY. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'LL TAKE THE ONE IN BLACK I'M NOT PICKY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i dunno....looks like a party of 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI......NEW INVENTION.....A SCRATCH AND SNIFF COMPUTER SCREEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 05:30 PM~4165096
> *SIDI......NEW INVENTION.....A SCRATCH AND SNIFF COMPUTER SCREEN.... :biggrin:
> *


I'll call it "e-smell", lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HEY MARINATE THIS IS CRAZY WEY...... :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT THE F$CK THATS SOME CRAZY SH!T


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 8 2005, 05:10 PM~4165552
> *WHAT THE F$CK THATS SOME CRAZY SH!T
> *



WHATEVER DUDE. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE ICE AT?


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Knew both victims who were slayed on the westside

*Car wash at 43rd Mcdowell near Hollywood video, Friday-Sunday 10/12

Donations and support from the lowriding communtiy is appreciated for Rafael Encinas 

from 8 a.m.- ???*

not very accurate on the info, i'll get more details keep you layitlow homies informed. Thanks


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2005, 03:11 PM~4164515
> *I guess by now most of you have heard of that fatal shooting at the subway on the westside.. well one of my homies knows one of the victims family and is trying to help them out with funeral expenses...
> CAR WASH @ SONICS ON 51ST AVE & MCDOWELL
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 8 2005, 03:49 PM~4164742
> *WE SHOULD ALL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT AND SUPPORT THE FAMILIES.  MAYBE HAVE AN HONORARY CRUISE AFTER THE SUN GOES DOWN
> *


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

good luck on the carwash/cruise.me and big b wish we could make it!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up?? Anybody off on Friday???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:16 AM~4170021
> *What's up??  Anybody off on Friday???
> *



why???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 08:16 AM~4170024
> *why???
> *


It's Veteran's Day.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

no.....i work for hitler


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:21 AM~4170047
> *It's Veteran's Day.
> *


OIC... Well we don't get it off but I'm, off that day. Hardy har har!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 08:16 AM~4170021
> *What's up??  Anybody off on Friday???
> *




WHATS UP JEN :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 9 2005, 08:26 AM~4170084
> *WHATS UP JEN  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Frankie! :wave: 


I'm off!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 08:26 AM~4170082
> *OIC... Well we don't get it off but I'm, off that day. Hardy har har!
> *


argggggggg.....do i hear a pirate accent?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 08:26 AM~4170082
> *OIC... Well we don't get it off but I'm, off that day. Hardy har har!
> *


Let's face it......We are *all* off everyday! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yeah.....thats true


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*good morning everyone!!!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
i EXPECT to see everyone at the car wash this weekend!!!

OUR COMMUNITY LOST 2 YOUNG MEN OVER SENSELESS BULLSHIT!! REPRESENT YOURSELF, THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY AND THESE STREETS - LETS SHOW THIER FAMILIES THAT THEY WONT BE FORGOTTEN!! :angel: :angel: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
YES, I'M OFF FRIDAY----- !!!  :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

HAS EVERYBODY PUT IN A DAY OFF REQUEST FOR MONDAY THE 21ST????? 
FOR A DAY OF R & R!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Now I give you some nawlins looting pirates, Hardy har har!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Frankie.....so I have a few ideas for my next tattoo's.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:47 AM~4170190
> *Hey Frankie.....so I have a few ideas for my next tattoo's.....
> *


What up Jenny!! :wave: 
call me


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

just playin!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 08:46 AM~4170185
> *Now I give you some nawlins looting pirates, Hardy har har!
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE

I ALMOST FELL OUT OF MY CHAIR.....SOUTHERN PIRATES... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

'GILLIGAN....THE SKIPPER TOO.....THE MILLIONAIRE AND HIS WIFE' LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:57 AM~4170255
> *'GILLIGAN....THE SKIPPER TOO.....THE MILLIONAIRE AND HIS WIFE'  LOL
> *


Ah man it should of been post... fuk it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 08:46 AM~4170185
> *Now I give you some nawlins looting pirates, Hardy har har!
> 
> 
> ...


THESE TWO KINDA REMINDED ME OF LIKE A GHETTO GILLIGAN'S ISLAND! Like you never saw it???? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I did. So did the looter, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Cat, did Joe tell you that he and Todd have the same birthday??? They were all excited about that last night. Does you boy have practice tonight?


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:03 AM~4170296
> *Hey Cat, did Joe tell you that he and Todd have the same birthday???  They were all excited about that last night.  Does you boy have practice tonight?
> *


HE DID,I TOLD HIM THEY WERE MEANT TO BE :biggrin:NO PRACTICE TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDDY - WHATS UP WITH THE FLYER!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 9 2005, 09:04 AM~4170304
> *HE DID,I TOLD HIM THEY WERE MEANT TO BE :biggrin:NO PRACTICE TONIGHT!!!!!
> *


We'll be at the shop later.....stop by. I got suckered into to making dinner for everybody so that should be interesting. I thought about next Friday night doing a little BBQ and cake thing for the birthday boys. Whatcha think??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:08 AM~4170326
> *SIDDY - WHATS UP WITH THE FLYER!!!
> *



Shit, forgot it at the house. I know it's on main st. though. I'll post up the exact addy up tonight.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

waz up people..just checking in..had to steal some signal from this lexus dealer to geton... :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:08 AM~4170327
> *We'll be at the shop later.....stop by.  I got suckered into to making dinner for everybody so that should be interesting.  I thought about next Friday night doing a little BBQ and cake thing for the birthday boys.  Whatcha think??
> *


THAT WOULD BE SWEET!!HIT ME UP!WHATCA WANT ME TO BRING??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:08 AM~4170327
> *We'll be at the shop later.....stop by.  I got suckered into to making dinner for everybody so that should be interesting.  I thought about next Friday night doing a little BBQ and cake thing for the birthday boys.  Whatcha think??
> *


when is your bros b-day?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

mira, mira, look, look, tranqilisate
that means calm down boy olvida de lo que tienes puesto
that means take off what you got
we can take what's yours and make it ours right on the spot
ladron that means thief
cabron that be me
jabon that means soap and you don't drop that in jail
perico that means coke but we also call it yayo...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:14 AM~4170360
> *waz up people..just checking in..had to steal some signal from this lexus dealer to geton... :biggrin:
> *



Wireless is gangster huh? all my laptops have that shit.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 09:20 AM~4170393
> *Wireless is gangster huh? all my laptops have that shit.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah thats pretty cool...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:18 AM~4170377
> *when is your bros b-day?
> *


Actually Todd and Joe's is on the 16th. I'm sure Todd is going to want to celebrate at his usual spot on his actual birthday, but I'm think Friday the 18th, do the BBQ.


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:08 AM~4170327
> *We'll be at the shop later.....stop by.  I got suckered into to making dinner for everybody so that should be interesting.  I thought about next Friday night doing a little BBQ and cake thing for the birthday boys.  Whatcha think??
> *


WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE AT THE SHOP TIL?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 9 2005, 09:15 AM~4170365
> *THAT WOULD BE SWEET!!HIT ME UP!WHATCA WANT ME TO BRING??
> *


I'll get back to ya on that! Let me see what I got going!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:22 AM~4170403
> *Actually Todd and Joe's is on the 16th.  I'm sure Todd is going to want to celebrate at his usual spot on his actual birthday, but I'm think Friday the 18th, do the BBQ.
> *


HE DOES,HE ALREADY TOLD JOE THAT'S WHERE THEY ARE GOING,THAT SAVES ME FROM HAVING TO DO SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:22 AM~4170403
> *Actually Todd and Joe's is on the 16th.  I'm sure Todd is going to want to celebrate at his usual spot on his actual birthday, but I'm think Friday the 18th, do the BBQ.
> *


joe wednesday or the prospect? :biggrin: your doing the bbq?


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:25 AM~4170421
> *joe wednesday or the prospect? :biggrin: your doing the bbq?
> *


PROSPECT.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 9 2005, 09:22 AM~4170406
> *WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE AT THE SHOP TIL?
> *


I'll be there from 6:30 to 8:30 ish.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:29 AM~4170434
> *I'll be there from 6:30 to 8:30 ish.
> *


WATCHA COOKING....AND NO "GUMBO BULLSHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:25 AM~4170421
> *joe wednesday or the prospect? :biggrin: your doing the bbq?
> *


WHY YOU TRYING TO TAKE MY MEMBERS.THAT SHIT AINT RIGHT. :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:30 AM~4170439
> *WATCHA COOKING....AND NO "GUMBO BULLSHIT. :biggrin:
> *


The easiet thing to do is the carne asada and chicken, potato salad and some rice.....NO BEANS FOR YOU.....cake....I'm gettin hungry!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 9 2005, 09:30 AM~4170443
> *WHY YOU TRYING TO TAKE MY MEMBERS.THAT SHIT AINT RIGHT. :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST PLAYIN....STOP :tears:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 9 2005, 09:30 AM~4170443
> *WHY YOU TRYING TO TAKE MY MEMBERS.THAT SHIT AINT RIGHT. :twak:
> *


You want to come to the BBQ?? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:32 AM~4170450
> *The easiet thing to do is the carne asada and chicken, potato salad and some rice.....NO BEANS FOR YOU.....cake....I'm gettin hungry!
> *


MAN THAT SOUNDS GOOD...FUCK BEANS THEY MAKE ME 
[attachmentid=343636]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GROSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:36 AM~4170475
> *GROSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: YOU SHOULD SEE THE OTHER ONE I WAS GONNA POST.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 09:13 AM~4170354
> *Shit, forgot it at the house. I know it's on main st. though. I'll post up the exact addy up tonight.
> *




'FORGOT IT' SURE YOU WILL...


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:35 AM~4170472
> *MAN THAT SOUNDS GOOD...FUCK BEANS THEY MAKE ME
> [attachmentid=343636]
> *


YOU AND ASSES SO EARLY IN THE MORNING!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RAY'S GOT AN ASS FETISH!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

DONT TRIP CHECK THIS OUT.. :0 :barf: 
[attachmentid=343641]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 09:18 AM~4170385
> *mira, mira, look, look, tranqilisate
> that means calm down boy olvida de lo que tienes puesto
> that means take off what you got
> ...






WHAT DA SHUCK????
DONT GET ME STARTED SIDDY-- YOU KNOW I'LL BUST ON YER ASS!!!


'SUP RAY -


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:40 AM~4170499
> *DONT TRIP CHECK THIS OUT.. :0  :barf:
> [attachmentid=343641]
> *


THAT IS SOME NASTY FUCKIN SHIT :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M SERIOUSLY GOING TO THROW UP!!! SOMEBODY GROUND HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:40 AM~4170499
> *DONT TRIP CHECK THIS OUT.. :0  :barf:
> [attachmentid=343641]
> *




YOU BETTER NEVER SAY SHIT !!!! ABOUT THE THINGS I POST!!!!!

YOUR DISGUSTING HOMIE!!! I RESPECT THAT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's nasty ray :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

THAT WAS JUST WRONG!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM HERE LAUGHING MY ASS OFF !!THESE FOOLS @ DEALERSHIP MUST THINK IM CRAZY...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:43 AM~4170532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM HERE LAUGHING MY ASS OFF !!THESE FOOLS @ DEALERSHIP MUST THINK IM CRAZY...
> *


YOU ARE NOT CRAZY.....JUST SICK IN THE HEAD!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:44 AM~4170543
> *YOU ARE NOT CRAZY.....JUST SICK IN THE HEAD!!!
> *


HATER


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:46 AM~4170551
> *HATER
> *


FREAK...AND I DONT MEAN THE GOOD KIND!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

IM OUT PEACE.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:44 AM~4170543
> *YOU ARE NOT CRAZY.....JUST SICK IN THE HEAD!!!
> *





I AGREE WITH JEN--- YOU NEED TO BE GROUNDED!!!!!
NO STEALING SIGNAL FOR YOU !!! 1 YEAR !!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:33 AM~4170454
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST PLAYIN....STOP :tears:
> *


AINT CRYING.....I KNOW HE AINT GOING ANYWARE.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 09:46 AM~4170557
> *IM OUT PEACE.
> *


SIGNAL STEALER!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 09:46 AM~4170559
> *
> 
> I AGREE WITH JEN--- YOU NEED TO BE GROUNDED!!!!!
> ...


HE NEEDS SOME SUPERVISED INTERNET USAGE..... :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 9 2005, 09:47 AM~4170561
> *AINT CRYING.....I KNOW HE AINT GOING ANYWARE.
> *


YOU KNOW THAT FO SURE....DO YOU????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:33 AM~4170457
> *You want to come to the BBQ?? :dunno:
> *


GOT TO WORK ON FRIDAYS..IF YOU GUYS AND GALS ARE GOING TO BE THERE LATE I'LL BE ROLL BY. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where's trouble at?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 09:48 AM~4170573
> *HE NEEDS SOME SUPERVISED INTERNET USAGE..... :biggrin:
> *



GOING OUT ON A LIMB HERE.. BUT MAYBE - *JUST MAYBE *- THATS WHY THEY BLOCKED LAYITLOW !!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

blocked due to the adult content and raw nature of this website


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 9 2005, 09:52 AM~4170593
> *GOT TO WORK ON FRIDAYS..IF YOU GUYS AND GALS ARE GOING TO BE THERE LATE I'LL BE ROLL BY. :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL BE THERE PRETTY LATE I'M SURE. YOU GUYS AND YOUR FAMILIES ARE ALL WELCOME.


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:00 AM~4170654
> *WE'LL BE THERE PRETTY LATE I'M SURE.  YOU GUYS AND YOUR FAMILIES ARE ALL WELCOME.
> *


YEA TELL YOUR TWIN!!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

SORRY,THAT WAS FOR MR.ANDRES


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 09:53 AM~4170600
> *GOING OUT ON A LIMB HERE.. BUT MAYBE - JUST MAYBE - THATS WHY THEY BLOCKED LAYITLOW !!!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


NO SHIT.....NO PUN INTENDED!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ YOU GUYS COMING OUT ON THE 18TH??


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 9 2005, 10:01 AM~4170663
> *YEA TELL YOUR TWIN!!
> *


HE WON'T BE ALLOWED.


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:02 AM~4170674
> *NO SHIT.....NO PUN INTENDED!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 9 2005, 10:04 AM~4170690
> *HE WON'T BE ALLOWED.
> *


The Riderz-4-Life guy does tat's.....I'm sure he can cover yours if ya want!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 9 2005, 10:04 AM~4170690
> *HE WON'T BE ALLOWED.
> *


IS IT CUZ IT'S PAST BEDTIME OR WERE BAD INFLUENCES? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:02 AM~4170674
> *NO SHIT.....NO PUN INTENDED!! :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=343660]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 9 2005, 10:06 AM~4170707
> *IS IT CUZ IT'S PAST BEDTIME OR WERE BAD INFLUENCES? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I LOVE BAD INFLUENCES!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:06 AM~4170705
> *The Riderz-4-Life guy does tat's.....I'm sure he can cover yours if ya want!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:07 AM~4170713
> *[attachmentid=343660]
> *


AND YOU MY FRIEND, LIKE TO WATCH PEOPLE EAT SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:07 AM~4170716
> *I LOVE BAD INFLUENCES!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ME TOO,IT'S NO FUN WITH OUT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:08 AM~4170726
> *AND YOU MY FRIEND, LIKE TO WATCH PEOPLE EAT SHIT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=343661]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:09 AM~4170734
> *[attachmentid=343661]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:04 AM~4170688
> *BUBBZ YOU GUYS COMING OUT ON THE 18TH??
> *


WHATS THE 18TH??? ALL THAT I CAUGHT WAS CARNA - RICE AND CHICKEN... WHEN, WHERE, WHY???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:12 AM~4170760
> *WHATS THE 18TH??? ALL THAT I CAUGHT WAS CARNA - RICE AND CHICKEN... WHEN, WHERE, WHY???
> *


[attachmentid=343671]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:12 AM~4170760
> *WHATS THE 18TH??? ALL THAT I CAUGHT WAS CARNA - RICE AND CHICKEN... WHEN, WHERE, WHY???
> *


A LITTLE BBQ AT THE SHOP FOR TODD AND JOE'S B-DAY!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

RAY - WHAT THE SHUCK YOU DOING BACK ON HERE..???
THOUGHT YOU WERE BLOCKED -- WHATS YOUR BOSSES #... ??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:14 AM~4170789
> *RAY - WHAT THE SHUCK YOU DOING BACK ON HERE..???
> THOUGHT YOU WERE BLOCKED -- WHATS YOUR BOSSES #... ??
> *


hey im off today... :biggrin: snitch! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:15 AM~4170798
> *hey im off today... :biggrin: snitch! :biggrin:
> *


NOW WHO YOU SNAGGIN SIGNAL FROM??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:14 AM~4170779
> *A LITTLE BBQ AT THE SHOP FOR TODD AND JOE'S B-DAY!!
> *


WILL RAY BE THERE....?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

AND HIS GIRLFRIEND???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:19 AM~4170826
> *WILL RAY BE THERE....?
> *


CAMEL TOE AND ALL!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=343677]


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:19 AM~4170826
> *WILL RAY BE THERE....?
> *


 :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=343678]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I GOT A MEETING....BE BACK SHORTLY.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:21 AM~4170843
> *:roflmao:
> [attachmentid=343678]
> *


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HEY DOES ERR ONE STILL HIT UP BIGLOTS ON FRIDAYS?? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 10:30 AM~4170904
> *
> *


[attachmentid=343688]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Nov 9 2005, 11:31 AM~4170911
> *HEY DOES ERR ONE STILL HIT UP BIGLOTS ON FRIDAYS?? :dunno:
> *


CASPER DOES BUT HES ALL ALONE OUT THERE 
ASKING WHERE DID EVERYONE GO :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 10:35 AM~4170951
> *CASPER DOES BUT HES ALL ALONE OUT THERE
> achmentid=343691]
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=343701]


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=343702]


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:40 AM~4170989
> *[attachmentid=343701]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY CAN ROLL OVER HERE,GOT A WHOLE BUNCH FO MY HUSBANDS DARK ASS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=343708]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 9 2005, 10:43 AM~4171010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEY CAN ROLL OVER HERE,GOT A WHOLE BUNCH FO MY HUSBANDS DARK ASS!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!! GIRL YOU KNOW YOU MAKE YOUR MAN HORCHATA INSTEAD OF KOOLAID!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 9 2005, 10:59 AM~4171120
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!  GIRL YOU KNOW YOU MAKE YOUR MAN HORCHATA INSTEAD OF KOOLAID!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 10:35 AM~4170951
> *CASPER DOES BUT HES ALL ALONE OUT THERE
> ASKING WHERE DID EVERYONE GO :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



TROUBS!!!! 
THEY GOT YOU WORKING OR WHAT??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 9 2005, 10:49 AM~4171037
> *[attachmentid=343708]
> *


BLUE7.....THESE BABES ARE FOR YOU!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

UP UP AND TTT


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 9 2005, 09:21 AM~4170842
> *[attachmentid=343677]
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahahaha...

[attachmentid=343861]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

in essence....aren't you sayin that we all suck too....cuz we all make up this thread.....YOU TOO....... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

actually it is pretty cool....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 02:29 PM~4172437
> *in essence....aren't you sayin that we all suck too....cuz we all make up this thread.....YOU TOO....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hmmm... lunch was good!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whatcha have jerk


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

hoka every one


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

grilled cheese w/ bacon - side a french fries.. w/ ranch, a side of macaroni salad and a large D.P. --- hhmmmm...!!!!! almost had dessert. but had to get back to chat with you !!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 9 2005, 02:51 PM~4172628
> *hoka every one
> *


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

damm is that your kid hec


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 01:55 PM~4172658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he problee meant hola..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

damm hey ray doesnt that look like jawbone from the shop


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NO... THIS IS HIS KID....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 02:59 PM~4172698
> *NO... THIS IS HIS KID....
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 9 2005, 02:55 PM~4172665
> *damm is that your kid hec
> *


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

YOUR RIGHT I LIKE TOO HIT YOUR DUKSHOOT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 02:03 PM~4172723
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT HAPPENED TO THE TRUCE?????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 03:07 PM~4172758
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE TRUCE?????
> *



You tell me???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 01:54 PM~4172655
> *grilled cheese w/ bacon - side a french fries.. w/ ranch, a side of macaroni salad and a large D.P. --- hhmmmm...!!!!! almost had dessert. but had to get back to chat with you !!
> *


WHO DID YOU GO WITH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 9 2005, 03:06 PM~4172752
> *YOUR RIGHT I LIKE TOO HIT YOUR DUKSHOOT
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 02:16 PM~4172840
> *WHO DID YOU GO WITH
> *




sweet sunshine ---


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 02:16 PM~4172843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why are his tighty whities on the outside??? THAT IS QUEER!!!! :rofl: :rofl: 




STILL TRUCE.. STILL TRUCE ... :worship:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 03:25 PM~4172894
> *why are his tighty whities on the outside??? THAT IS QUEER!!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> STILL TRUCE.. STILL TRUCE ... :worship:
> *


We're kool...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 03:16 PM~4172840
> *WHO DID YOU GO WITH
> *


JEALOUS???????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 03:27 PM~4172918
> *JEALOUS???????????
> *



Hahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 02:27 PM~4172918
> *JEALOUS???????????
> *




HARDY HAR HAR!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 03:23 PM~4172878
> *sweet sunshine ---
> *


DIDN'T EVEN INVITE.........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 02:37 PM~4173003
> *DIDN'T EVEN INVITE.........
> *






SORWEEEEEE 


:dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 02:27 PM~4172918
> *JEALOUS???????????
> *


jealous that i didnt get PEPPER SAUCE (name of resturant)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 02:40 PM~4173027
> *jealous that i didnt get PEPPER SAUCE (name of resturant)
> *



WHAT?????????????

SO NOT JEALOUS THAT YOU DIDN'T GET TO SPEND LUNCH WITH ME??

I'LL REMEMBER THAT.. COME ABOUT BED TIME!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

lets be honest......the food is good


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 02:49 PM~4173103
> *lets be honest......the food is good
> *



SO IS MINE!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 03:45 PM~4173075
> *WHAT?????????????
> 
> SO NOT JEALOUS THAT YOU DIDN'T GET TO SPEND LUNCH WITH ME??
> ...


You guys love doing this shit on the interweb huh? lol. Hey Adam I wanna see a big picture of the car in your avatar.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 02:49 PM~4173105
> *You guys love doing this shit on the interweb huh? lol. Hey Adam I wanna see a big picture of the car in your avatar.
> *



HOW ABOUT A BIG PICTURE OF MY FOOT UP HIS ASS?? LOL!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

F.Y.I.

we were higher this day (riverview hop in mesa) then the night at chavez park

riverview= reds 3.5 precut/set

chavez= gold 5 tons, cut too short


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 03:50 PM~4173108
> *HOW ABOUT A BIG PICTURE OF MY FOOT UP HIS ASS??    LOL!!
> *


Wish granted...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 9 2005, 03:54 PM~4173132
> *F.Y.I.
> 
> we were higher this day (riverview hop in mesa) then the night at chavez park
> ...



That's nice, yeah 5 tons are overkill bro.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 02:50 PM~4173108
> *HOW ABOUT A BIG PICTURE OF MY FOOT UP HIS ASS??    LOL!!
> *


KINKY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: OGPLAYER, BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, RedDog, 357IN602, JEN IN PHX, INSIDIOUS, Riderz-4-Life, trouble


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 04:04 PM~4173200
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: OGPLAYER, BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, RedDog, 357IN602, JEN IN PHX, INSIDIOUS, Riderz-4-Life, trouble
> *


No pun intended I just think people need a laugh right about now...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I got a Question....

what happened to richmond ave?






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



















NO REALLY!!! Like, where is their forum?? just wonderin'


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 03:22 PM~4173347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spoken like a true professional


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 9 2005, 03:19 PM~4173325
> *
> NO REALLY!!! Like, where is their forum?? just wonderin'
> *


it turned into houston lowriders


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=344050]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SORRY I POTED IT 3 TIMES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 9 2005, 03:49 PM~4173572
> *it turned into houston lowriders
> *





thats fucking gay!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 04:56 PM~4173610
> *SORRY I POTED IT 3 TIMES
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 03:54 PM~4173596
> *[attachmentid=344050]
> *




it was worth it... ahhhhh how cute.... !!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 04:59 PM~4173622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U KNOW WUTT SIDI..................YOUR FUKN WACK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 9 2005, 05:08 PM~4173713
> *U KNOW WUTT SIDI..................YOUR FUKN WACK
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

boo yaa
cee yaa
wouldn't want to be ya.. 

(ok, TROUBS u can say it... THAT WAS WACK)

HAHAHAHHA -- BUH BYE!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2005, 04:11 PM~4173736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OK, NOW THAT!!! THAT WAS FUCKING FUNNY !!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT IS FUCKIN FUNNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*CAR WASH @ HOLLYWOOD VIDEO ON 43RD AVENUE AND THOMAS

FRIDAY AND SUNDAY FROM 8AM TO ??? 

DONATIONS OR HELP IS APPRECIATED

TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW

COME OUT AND GET UR RIDE WASHED or JUST TO HELP OUT AND SUPPORT *_

 

[/b][/quote]_


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2005, 11:03 PM~4176379
> *FRIDAY AND SUNDAY FROM 8AM TO ???
> 
> DONATIONS OR HELP IS APPRECIATED
> ...


[/b]



thanks homie


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's Ray's son on Halloween


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

HEY JEN,JOE WAS ALL PISSY LAST NIGHT CUZ I TOOK THAT PICTURE!HE KEPT SAYIN "that aint cool."


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 10 2005, 07:45 AM~4177429
> *HEY JEN,JOE WAS ALL PISSY LAST NIGHT CUZ I TOOK THAT PICTURE!HE KEPT SAYIN "that aint cool."
> *


Really???? Sounds like he wants to, but he doesnt want to let anyone down. Maybe you shouldnt post it......for now! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 07:27 AM~4177367
> *Here's Ray's son on Halloween
> *


and this is you doing it last night.. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=344671]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 10 2005, 08:21 AM~4177541
> *and this is you doing it last night.. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=344671]
> *


THAT IS NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I NEVER POST MEAN STUFF ABOUT YOU......I'M NEVER FEEDING YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WORD IS THEY HAVE 3 *KIDS* IN CUSTODY FOR THE MURDER OF THE 2 YOUNG MEN THAT WERE KILLED AT THE SUBWAY. ALL I'VE HEARD IS THAT ONE IS 15 AND THE OTHER IS 16, DON;T KNOW THE CONNECTION WITH THE THIRD PERSON.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 08:33 AM~4177614
> *WORD IS THEY HAVE 3 KIDS IN CUSTODY FOR THE MURDER OF THE 2 YOUNG MEN THAT WERE KILLED AT THE SUBWAY. ALL I'VE HEARD IS THAT ONE IS 15 AND THE OTHER IS 16, DON;T KNOW THE CONNECTION WITH THE THIRD PERSON.
> *


I read that this morning on AZFAMILY.COM. I'm glad they caught them.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 08:32 AM~4177601
> *THAT IS NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I NEVER POST MEAN STUFF ABOUT YOU......I'M NEVER FEEDING YOU AGAIN!!
> *


[attachmentid=344680]
:biggrin: oh yes you will,ill make you...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 10 2005, 08:37 AM~4177630
> *[attachmentid=344680]
> :biggrin: oh yes you will,ill make you...
> *


You are cut off!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 10 2005, 07:45 AM~4177429
> *HEY JEN,JOE WAS ALL PISSY LAST NIGHT CUZ I TOOK THAT PICTURE!HE KEPT SAYIN "that aint cool."
> *


tell him i still have his gift in my car :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 08:38 AM~4177637
> *You are cut off!!!!!!
> *


here we go again
[attachmentid=344683]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Get Hyphy Productions presents along with presents: Straight Giggen'

Hip Hop, R&B, Reggaeton... live performances and special guests.
Cover $10.00
When: Friday the 11th... 11/11/05 Doors open at 9 p.m.
Where: Star Dust Dance Club located at 3929 E. Main St. Mesa, AZ.

21+ Free beer till 2 a.m.
18+ welcome to get hyphy

Please leave the drama and the hater attitude at home because HATER PROOF security will be on site. porfavor believe it!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 10 2005, 08:46 AM~4177673
> *here we go again
> [attachmentid=344683]
> *


CAN YOU JUST NOT BE SO VICIOUS TO ME FOR ONE DAY???? EVERYTHING WAS COOL LAST NIGHT, NOW THIS MORNING YOU WANT TO START THIS BULLSHIT.....FINE!!! IT'S ON!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 08:49 AM~4177698
> *CAN YOU JUST NOT BE SO VICIOUS TO ME FOR ONE DAY????  EVERYTHING WAS COOL LAST NIGHT, NOW THIS MORNING YOU WANT TO START THIS BULLSHIT.....FINE!!!  IT'S ON!
> *


ok i wont be vicious anymore..quit your :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wave: sup gurl how you been?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2005, 08:55 AM~4177737
> *:wave: sup gurl how you been?
> *


I'm doing good. Just messin around with this clown (RAY). What you up to?? :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 10 2005, 08:54 AM~4177732
> *ok i wont be vicious anymore..quit your  :tears:
> *


OK....I'm done crying. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 07:27 AM~4177367
> *Here's Ray's son on Halloween
> *


thats cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i want to be pedro for halloween!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 08:59 AM~4177769
> *OK....I'm done crying.  :biggrin:
> *


are you over it yet...ok good cause i have another pic for you... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 08:33 AM~4177614
> *WORD IS THEY HAVE 3 KIDS IN CUSTODY FOR THE MURDER OF THE 2 YOUNG MEN THAT WERE KILLED AT THE SUBWAY. ALL I'VE HEARD IS THAT ONE IS 15 AND THE OTHER IS 16, DON;T KNOW THE CONNECTION WITH THE THIRD PERSON.
> *




i knew it was gonna be kids... no adult, no matter how strung out.. would take the life of a child .... CUZ WE KNOW HOW PRECIOUS LIFE IS AND HOW FINAL DEATH IS!!!!

5 young lives lost!!!!! --- i dont care that they are kids!! they should still fry!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 09:32 AM~4177601
> *THAT IS NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I NEVER POST MEAN STUFF ABOUT YOU......I'M NEVER FEEDING YOU AGAIN!!
> *


SOOO YOUR SAYING THATS RAY UNDER THERE EATING :dunno:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

those dam kids should fry, i knew the guys from subway,


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 09:08 AM~4177834
> *
> i knew it was gonna be kids... no adult, no matter how strung out.. would take the life of a child .... CUZ WE KNOW HOW PRECIOUS LIFE IS AND HOW FINAL DEATH IS!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with you.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 10:08 AM~4177834
> *
> i knew it was gonna be kids... no adult, no matter how strung out.. would take the life of a child .... CUZ WE KNOW HOW PRECIOUS LIFE IS AND HOW FINAL DEATH IS!!!!
> 
> ...


YEAH THE KID THAT SHOT THEM WENT TO SCHOOL WITH THEM


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpridethug21_@Nov 10 2005, 09:19 AM~4177912
> *those dam kids should fry, i knew the guys from subway,
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 09:18 AM~4177909
> *SOOO YOUR SAYING THATS RAY UNDER THERE EATING :dunno:
> *


NO!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 10:58 AM~4177759
> *I'm doing good.  Just messin around with this clown (RAY).  What you up to??  :wave:
> *


procrastinating.I have to take the halloween stuff down but it is cold as fuck out here :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 09:19 AM~4177917
> *YEAH THE KID THAT SHOT THEM WENT TO SCHOOL WITH THEM
> *


so, then the robbers problee knew that they would be reconginized... and went back in and shot them---

it turns my stomach...

FIRST OFF, WHY WOULD YOU ROB SOMEONE THAT COULD RECOGNIZE AND I.D. YOU??? FKN IDIOTS!! UNLESS OF COURSE YOU GOT DIRT ON THEM TOO OR THEY OWE YOU $$)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 10:23 AM~4177945
> *so, then the robbers problee knew that they would be reconginized... and went back in and shot them---
> 
> it turns my stomach...
> ...


YEAH MY WIFE CALLED IT....T
THE OTHER DAY SHE SAID I BET THEY WENT TO SCHOOL TOGETHER
AND EITHER DIDNT LIKE EACHOTHER OR THOUGHT THEY WOULDNT
SNITCH THEM OFF..............BUT WHY KILL THEM?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY I TYPED UP UGLY PEOPLE ON THE NET AND THIS IS WHAT CAME UP ....... :dunno:
[attachmentid=344717]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 09:24 AM~4177964
> *YEAH MY WIFE CALLED IT....T
> THE OTHER DAY SHE SAID I BET THEY WENT TO SCHOOL TOGETHER
> AND EITHER DIDNT LIKE EACHOTHER OR THOUGHT THEY WOULDNT
> ...


CUZ GOD WANTED THOSE 2 ANGELS HOME!!!!
&
CUZ THOSE KIDS ARE LOSERS WITH NO LOVE, HOPE, LIFE, FAITH, *PRIDE* OR *HONOR*!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SORRY - I'M JUST SO UPSET WITH THIS WHOLE THING !! !! !!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 11:27 AM~4177981
> *HEY I TYPED UP UGLY PEOPLE ON THE NET AND THIS IS WHAT CAME UP ....... :dunno:
> [attachmentid=344717]
> *


why you looking for ugly people?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2005, 09:35 AM~4178045
> *why you looking for ugly people?
> *


.



CUZ THATS WHAT HE DOES !!!! FUKZ AROUND ALL DAY!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2005, 10:35 AM~4178045
> *why you looking for ugly people?
> *


I THOUGHT I WOULD FIND A PIC OF BUBBZ.......HAHA 
HEY JUST PLAYING BUBBZ "DONT EVEN TRIP"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 09:53 AM~4178175
> *I THOUGHT I WOULD FIND A PIC OF BUBBZ.......HAHA
> HEY JUST PLAYING BUBBZ "DONT EVEN TRIP"
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

RAY..................................................SIDI........................................AND ADAM
[attachmentid=344737]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

which one is adam... 


just playin' lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 11:05 AM~4178246
> *which one is adam...
> just playin'  lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 10:03 AM~4178239
> *RAY..................................................SIDI........................................AND ADAM
> [attachmentid=344737]
> *






so ray is the fat one.... i seee i seeee.. hahahahaha



DAMN TROUBS!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2005, 09:22 AM~4177941
> *procrastinating.I have to take the halloween stuff down but it is cold as fuck out here :angry:
> *


It's kinda cold today, just because we are supposed to get some rain tomorrow. It's not bad though. How cold is it?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 10:05 AM~4178246
> *which one is adam...
> just playin'  lol
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YO RAY !! YOU GONNA LET TROUBS DO YOU LIKE THAT//??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 11:25 AM~4178407
> *YO RAY !! YOU GONNA LET TROUBS DO YOU LIKE THAT//??
> *


MIGHT WELL THROW IN THE 5 GALLONS OF GAS TOO..... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=344749]


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 12:19 PM~4178354
> *It's kinda cold today, just because we are supposed to get some rain tomorrow.  It's not bad though.  How cold is it?
> *


it droped to 30 last night its around 40 right now


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 10:06 AM~4178256
> *so ray is the fat one.... i seee i seeee.. hahahahaha
> DAMN TROUBS!!!
> *


here is bubbz at the car show.. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=344762]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey trouble I have something to say...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 10 2005, 10:45 AM~4178530
> *here is bubbz at the car show.. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=344762]
> *




HEY!!! YOU GUYS KNOW I AM GOING TO THE GYM M-F!!!! (MON-FRI)
I'M TRYING DAMMIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I got the day off tomorrow, hahahha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 11:28 AM~4178806
> *I got the day off tomorrow, hahahha...
> *





SO DAY I ---- HARDY HAR HAR !!!!!!! !!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 12:28 PM~4178810
> *SO DAY I ---- HARDY HAR HAR !!!!!!! !!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
> *



HUH??? No nintendo


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

EXCUSE ME.. I MEAN SO DO I


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 12:35 PM~4178843
> *EXCUSE ME.. I MEAN SO DO I
> *



"Oh I see", said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so is the carwash FRIDAY and SUNDAY......but not SATURDAY?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 11:40 AM~4178870
> *so is the carwash FRIDAY and SUNDAY......but not SATURDAY?
> *




thats what i was wondering


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 12:40 PM~4178870
> *so is the carwash FRIDAY and SUNDAY......but not SATURDAY?
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

that still doesnt answer the question......whats the pope gotta do with it :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 11:57 AM~4178968
> *that still doesnt answer the question......whats the pope gotta do with it :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

REFRESH.........HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 12:10 PM~4179072
> *REFRESH.........HAHAHAHAHA
> *


hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha'hahahahahahahaah'


they'll never know!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_copied from shows/events_

show hosted by bajitos cc on november 19 at the desert diamond casino on i-19 and pima mine rd free admission and free registraion. free registraion day of the show from 9am to 11:30am in tucson az ill get more info for u guys there is suppose to be 12000 dollars in cash and throphys i dont know how many classes there is suppose to be bu till find out


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

KNOW WHERE THAT IS?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 12:19 PM~4179145
> *KNOW WHERE THAT IS?
> *


_free registraion day of the show from 9am to 11:30am in tucson az _


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WE ARE NOT GOING TO TUCSON


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I wanna go to tucson


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I Feel Better Now


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 10 2005, 01:51 PM~4179445
> *I Feel Better Now
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 10 2005, 12:51 PM~4179445
> *I Feel Better Now
> *



WHEW! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats Funny Now that I figured out what the fuck was going on :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

...


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

HEY JOE WAS CRACKIN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao:......where are you gettin this shit?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WA SUP CHUBBY!!!! :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 02:06 PM~4179601
> *WA SUP CHUBBY!!!! :wave:
> *



Hahahahaha... Q-vo chubbs.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 01:08 PM~4179618
> *Hahahahaha... Q-vo chubbs.
> *


That's our special nickname for him... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 02:11 PM~4179640
> *That's our special nickname for him... :biggrin:
> *


Chubbs has been chubbs to me since we were kids. That's my boy why do you think we give each other so much shit.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT'S CRACKIN IN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Nov 10 2005, 01:02 PM~4179560
> *HEY JOE WAS CRACKIN
> *


Whats Up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 10 2005, 01:15 PM~4179690
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN IN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 01:15 PM~4179689
> *Chubbs has been chubbs to me since we were kids. That's my boy why do you think we give each other so much shit.
> *


He's cool. He got adopted into our family a few years back. That guy is silly as hell!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Got My $$ Tied up in bullshit right now so i cant go fling hundreds at the families of the boys who were killed but if anyone knows them and i can help by letting them display my car At the carwash or something please let me know and if im offline jen in phx knows how to get a hold of me


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fred....where are YOU...getting the pissed off smiley guys


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Sup Cadizzzeee :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i've just been logging on and off for the last 1/2 hour.. cuz when i came back from lunch i saw this pop up that said downloading something... i didn't even read it .. i was just like.. oh shit.. a virus.. log off .. log off!!!! each time i logged back on it would pop up again.. not even thinking its in the same spot each time.. 


IT WAS SIDDYS GIVE A DAMN PROCESSING... THING..... THAT FUKN FREAKED ME OUT.. I THOUGHT IT WAS REAL!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMMIT!!! 

NEVER MIND.. YOU HAD TO BE HERE... (IN MY HEAD) LOTS OF ROOM IN MY HEAD.. I FEEL LIKE AN ASS.. BUT I'M OK WITH MYSELF ENUFF TO SHARE IT!! (MY STUPIDNESS NOT MY ASS HAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dont Feel bad bubbz i did the same shit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 02:23 PM~4179773
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT IT IS YO! :wave: :tongue:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 10 2005, 01:53 PM~4180045
> *Dont Feel bad bubbz i did the same shit
> *



THX BLUE... HAD MY ASS ON MONSTER.COM LOOKING FOR A NEW JOB AND SHIT!!!! HAAHAHAHA FA REALS!!!!!!!

WHAT DAY YOU DOING THE WASH.. WE'LL BE OUT THERE SAT MORN... FOR SURE!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahaha... killed 2 birds with one stone, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 01:57 PM~4180076
> *Hahahaha... killed 2 birds with one stone, lol.
> *




WE SO NEED A MIDDLE FINGER SMILE GUY!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 02:58 PM~4180084
> *WE SO NEED A MIDDLE FINGER SMILE GUY!!
> *



That right there...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 01:52 PM~4180037
> *i've just been logging on and off for the last 1/2 hour.. cuz when i came back from lunch i saw this pop up that said downloading something... i didn't even read it .. i was just like.. oh shit.. a virus.. log off .. log off!!!! each time i logged back on it would pop up again.. not even thinking its in the same spot each time..
> IT WAS SIDDYS GIVE A DAMN PROCESSING... THING..... THAT FUKN FREAKED ME OUT.. I THOUGHT IT WAS REAL!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMMIT!!!
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD MAKE 3 OF US!!! I WAS STRESSIN FOR A MINUTE! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 01:59 PM~4180088
> *That right there...
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 02:02 PM~4180117
> *THAT WOULD MAKE 3 OF US!!!  I WAS STRESSIN FOR A MINUTE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




NO CHIT!!!!! 

SEE -------> I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE SIDD!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Cat:wave: I'm actually kind of doing some work today. I now remember why I avoid it so much!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2005, 02:05 PM~4180142
> *Hi Cat:wave:  I'm actually kind of doing some work today.  I now remember why I avoid it so much!
> *


Hey how are you doin today?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any hops this week


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 03:04 PM~4180134
> *NO CHIT!!!!!
> 
> SEE -------> I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE SIDD!
> *



Hahahahaha... well 3 birds with one stone, it just makes it that much better, lol. You guys need to seriously start reading stuff before making a decission, hahahaaha...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

4 birds......but i didnt trip.....i was just like....."what the fuck... :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 02:35 PM~4180335
> *4 birds......but i didnt trip.....i was just like....."what the fuck... :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 LOOKING FOR SOME 20" CYLINDERS....$$$$$$$??????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 03:45 PM~4180390
> *NE1 LOOKING FOR SOME 20" CYLINDERS....$$$$$$$??????
> *



So who's gonna build a clown car???


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 02:47 PM~4180402
> *So who's gonna build a clown car???
> *



took them out of the white regal


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 03:47 PM~4180402
> *So who's gonna build a clown car???
> *



YOU WOULD BE PERFECT...A CLOWN IN A CLOWN CAR
[attachmentid=345001]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 10 2005, 03:49 PM~4180411
> *took them out of the white regal
> *



the one with the blue top?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HES COMING BACK....WATCH OUT



NAH BIOTCH HES TALKING ABOUT YOURS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 03:50 PM~4180418
> *YOU WOULD BE PERFECT...A CLOWN IN A CLOWN CAR
> [attachmentid=345001]
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 03:51 PM~4180428
> *HES COMING BACK....WATCH OUT
> NAH BIOTCH HES TALKING ABOUT YOURS
> *




Hahahahaha... fukin sluts, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 03:53 PM~4180440
> *Hahahahaha... fukin sluts, lol.
> *



COMPLIMENT_....."THANK YOU"_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 01:38 PM~4179918
> *fred....where are YOU...getting the pissed off smiley guys
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 04:09 PM~4180558
> *COMPLIMENT....."THANK YOU"
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey.......why did i have to be the black guy on yer lil simpsons joke :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 03:40 PM~4180776
> *hey.......why did i have to be the black guy on yer lil simpsons joke :biggrin:
> *



try to keep up homie!! that was like 5098d082048589w457 pages ago!!! lol


j/p -- 

answer: cuz he was the cutest??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 04:40 PM~4180776
> *hey.......why did i have to be the black guy on yer lil simpsons joke :biggrin:
> *


ONE YEAR LATER????...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 03:42 PM~4180792
> *try to keep up homie!! that was like 5098d082048589w457 pages ago!!! lol
> j/p --
> 
> ...


man.......i can bring up OLD shit........what about the time you tried to choke me in smoke's back yard?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 04:42 PM~4180792
> *try to keep up homie!! that was like 5098d082048589w457 pages ago!!! lol
> j/p --
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY HE WAS THE MIDDLE ONE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 03:42 PM~4180790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why does the stick figure guy have big weenie :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 03:47 PM~4180821
> *man.......i can bring up OLD shit........what about the time you tried to choke me in smoke's back yard?
> *


man, that was different


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 03:51 PM~4180859
> *man, that was different
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 03:48 PM~4180835
> *ACTUALLY HE WAS THE MIDDLE ONE
> *




thats fuked up... hahahahhaha :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 03:50 PM~4180850
> *why does the stick figure guy have big weenie :scrutinize:
> *



they both look like bubbleheads


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 04:46 PM~4180817
> *ONE YEAR LATER????...
> *



Foreal huh??? it kinda reminde me of this...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

slackers[/b]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 04:50 PM~4180850
> *why does the stick figure guy have big weenie :scrutinize:
> *



WHY YOU LOOKING AT HIS WEENIE......***,****,GAYLORD,WEENIE WATCHER


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 04:56 PM~4180908
> *WHY YOU LOOKING AT HIS WEENIE......***,****,GAYLORD,WEENIE WATCHER
> *



Hahahahahaha... he called you a "WEENIE WATCHER", bwahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .........gaylord....... :roflmao:......focker


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=345218]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

arrgghh!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 10 2005, 05:02 PM~4180963
> *arrgghh!!!!
> *




Hahahahaha... now that's gotta be the funniest shit I've seen all day!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 10 2005, 04:02 PM~4180963
> *arrgghh!!!!
> *


_YES_

THAT IS THE BEST.............AHOY MATEE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SIDD - YOU SEEM LIKE A REAL KOOL KAT... BUT YOU MUST BE THE BIGGEST COMPUTER GEEK I KNOW!! FOR REALS!! 

BUT I LOVE EVERY SECOND OF IT!!!! I BURN LIKE 12 CALORIES LAUGHING MY ASS OFF EVERYTIME YOU POST


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT TANK SHIT FROM YESTERDAY WAS BY FAR THE FUNNIEST.......THEN AGAIN....THE PONCHO SHIT WAS GOOD TOO


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

can you spot the real pirate? AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PIC OF MY WIFE
[attachmentid=345248]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 05:05 PM~4180994
> *SIDD - YOU SEEM LIKE A REAL KOOL KAT... BUT YOU MUST BE THE BIGGEST COMPUTER GEEK I KNOW!! FOR REALS!!
> 
> BUT I LOVE EVERY SECOND OF IT!!!! I BURN LIKE 12 CALORIES LAUGHING MY ASS OFF EVERYTIME YOU POST
> *



Wha are you trying to say, huh??? :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FRED IS OFFICALLY A JERK


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 04:09 PM~4181020
> *Wha are you trying to say, huh??? :tears:
> *




THAT YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS!!! 
THE WORD FOR THE DAY IS JOB...
J ----- O ----- B 

NEEDS TO GET A JOBBY JOB


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

]


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 05:09 PM~4181020
> *Wha are you trying to say, huh??? :tears:
> *


HE SAID 
[attachmentid=345253]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 04:09 PM~4181027
> *<span style='color:red'>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 05:10 PM~4181029
> *THAT YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS!!!
> THE WORD FOR THE DAY IS JOB...
> J  -----    O    -----  B
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 04:11 PM~4181043
> *ADAM - CAN YOU WEAR THAT TO BED TONITE?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 05:11 PM~4181043
> *THATS OLD NEWS TOO!!! FREDS ALWAYS BEEN A JERK
> 
> JUS PLAYIN'
> ...


YOU LIKE WOMEN......HEY ME TOO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

wear what.....the green mohawk.......the gay ass earings.......the red lipstick?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 05:11 PM~4181041
> *]
> 
> HE SAID
> ...



He huh???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 05:13 PM~4181066
> *He huh???
> *


HEE HAW


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 04:13 PM~4181061
> *YOU LIKE WOMEN......HEY ME TOO
> *



are you callin me a woman?........i couldnt hear you with that cock in yer mouth :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 05:14 PM~4181075
> *HEE HAW
> *



hahahahahahahaha.... Don't try to cover shit up, that's why I quoted you before you caught it, lol. That was a good one though.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 04:13 PM~4181066
> *He huh???
> *



I CAUGHT THAT TOO!! 
I'M A SHE !!! 



PUNK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 04:14 PM~4181078
> *are you callin me a woman?........i couldnt hear you with that cock in yer mouth :biggrin:
> *


 :0
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0

WOW!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 04:15 PM~4181085
> *I CAUGHT THAT TOO!!
> I'M A SHE !!!
> PUNK!!!!!!!!!
> *


i was gonna say.........but then again.......trouble is an idiot


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

]


> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 05:14 PM~4181078
> *are you callin me a woman?........i couldnt hear you with that cock in yer mouth :biggrin:
> *


HAHA
[attachmentid=345283]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 04:16 PM~4181096
> *i was gonna say.........but then again.......trouble is an idiot
> *


A LEFT, A RIGHT, THEN ANOTHER RIGHT.. HIT 'EM WITH A RIGHT!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 04:17 PM~4181110
> *A LEFT, A RIGHT, THEN ANOTHER RIGHT.. HIT 'EM WITH A RIGHT!
> *



"HEY WHERE ARE GOING.......CRUZ IS GOING TO OPEN A PRESENT"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 10 2005, 05:19 PM~4181127
> *"HEY WHERE ARE GOING.......CRUZ IS GOING TO OPEN A PRESENT"
> *



Let me help you... "hey where you goin'.... cruz is gonna go open a present"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

IM OUT !! AND OFF TMRW!!! HAHAHAHA TO ALL YOU SUCKERS WORKING TMRW!!! HAHAAHAHAHA -- I'LL GET ON-LINE ABOUT NOONISH WHEN I WAKE UP -- HAHAHHA

SIDD - HOPE TO SEE YOU TMRW
TROUBS DONT FALL DOWN AT THE CLUB TONIGHT! 
AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE ELSE ON SAT AT THE WASH!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2005, 04:21 PM~4181144
> *Let me help you... "hey where you goin'.... cruz is gonna go open a present"
> *


DAMN, ALL EXACT AND SHIT...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 10 2005, 05:20 PM~4181141
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Awww yes the SHOCKER!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 10 2005, 04:20 PM~4181141
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ADAM CAN YOU WEAR THAT THAN??? 


JUS PLAYIN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 10 2005, 05:23 PM~4181155
> *ADAM CAN YOU WEAR THAT THAN???
> JUS PLAYIN
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .

Alright peace outside! I'm off tomorrow but I'll prolly still get online and bullshit with you guys.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

1. ALL IN THE STINK..........NONE IN THE PINK</span>


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I would be working tomm. if I could. :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 10 2005, 04:31 PM~4181239
> *I would be working tomm. if I could. :tears:
> *



shut up.... :biggrin: .....you can come to my work and work for me :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 10 2005, 03:08 PM~4181016
> *PIC OF MY WIFE
> [attachmentid=345248]
> *


really? You are lucky! :uh: and a polygamist!!!!LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 10 2005, 07:03 PM~4181853
> *really?  You are lucky! :uh: and a polygamist!!!!LOL
> *




Hahahahahaha... he called you a mormon, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2005, 11:03 PM~4176379
> * EVERYBODY IS WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND HELP OUT... OR JUST SUPPORT.. GET UR CAR WASHED.. BIKE.. SCOOTER... WHATEVER.. JUST COME ON DOWN...EVEN IF IT'S JUST TO PARK UR CAR AND CHILL...  *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=345869]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 10 2005, 10:17 PM~4183572
> *EVERYBODY IS WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND HELP OUT... OR JUST SUPPORT.. GET UR CAR WASHED.. BIKE.. SCOOTER... WHATEVER.. JUST COME ON DOWN...EVEN IF IT'S JUST TO PARK UR CAR AND CHILL...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

am i the only one working....... :thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 11 2005, 08:56 AM~4185171
> *am i the only one working....... :thumbsdown:  :tears:
> *



NO I HAD TO WORK 2


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

me too, oh nevermind I was dreaming :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 11 2005, 10:11 AM~4185254
> *NO I HAD TO WORK 2
> *


BIOTCH! there'S a difference from WORKING and just showing up to work.. :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 11 2005, 10:11 AM~4185254
> *NO I HAD TO WORK 2
> *


DONT MAKE ME THROW A PEN AT YOU SUCKA


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 11 2005, 09:16 AM~4185277
> *BIOTCH! there'S a difference from WORKING and just showing up to work.. :0
> *



DONT HATE CAUSE YOU HAVE TO WORK THE WAREHOUSE TODAY BIOTCH.
AND YOU DONT EVEN HAE A HANG OVER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WORD! :thumbsup:.......not thats its good that you had to work... :thumbsdown:....but at least im not alone!......bubbz is prob still asleep... .....at least traffic was light from chandler.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 11 2005, 09:17 AM~4185284
> *DONT MAKE ME THROW A PEN AT YOU SUCKA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BACK IN THE LEAD


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

man, you ain't winning shit!!!!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

damm i feel old!! its my bday yall some drink some and snort some okay yall


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What it is playas? Dang this beer tastes good, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 11 2005, 12:44 PM~4186782
> *What it is playas? Dang this beer tastes good, lol.
> *


YOU....MY FRIEND....ARE A JERK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 11 2005, 01:44 PM~4186785
> *YOU....MY FRIEND....ARE A JERK
> *



Thank you, lol.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

whats up az???
how is everyone doing????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHA.......WHATS UP WAREHOUSE BOY


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Nov 11 2005, 04:53 PM~4187853
> *:0  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sup bro? 

Sup trouble?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN WERE STILL ON THE SAME PAGE AS THIS MORNING...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 11 2005, 04:55 PM~4187865
> *DAMN WERE STILL ON THE SAME PAGE AS THIS MORNING...
> *



Yup. Check your messages.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 11 2005, 03:54 PM~4187861
> *Sup bro?
> 
> Sup trouble?
> *



sup homie how's your regal coming ???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Nov 11 2005, 04:59 PM~4187893
> *sup homie how's your regal coming ???
> *



It's not gonna make it to the I picnic I'll tell you that much...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 11 2005, 05:00 PM~4187901
> *It's not gonna make it to the I picnic I'll tell you that much...
> *


MINE EITHER


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im still loking for 2 motors, new or used. for my back pumps.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 11 2005, 04:03 PM~4187928
> *MINE EITHER
> *


PARDON?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

boooooooooooo


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 11 2005, 04:05 PM~4187943
> *im still loking for 2 motors, new or used. for my back pumps.
> *


I HAVE THOSE OTHER 2


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 11 2005, 05:05 PM~4187946
> *PARDON?
> *


SORRY I DONT HAVE NE GRAPE POOP'ON

DO YOU


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

didnt think you wanted to sell all them.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

but i want my ball bearing end caps.....including the one you already have


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

cool ill bring it this weekend


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 11 2005, 05:05 PM~4187951
> *I HAVE THOSE OTHER 2
> *



HOW MUCH


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 11 2005, 04:09 PM~4187973
> *HOW MUCH
> *


hey :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 11 2005, 04:06 PM~4187952
> *SORRY I DONT HAVE NE GRAPE POOP'ON
> 
> DO YOU
> *


i dont have any "poop on".......:scrutinize:
:biggrin: 

that monte better be out.....it would be a shame to lose the crown on a count of no show....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 11 2005, 04:06 PM~4187954
> *didnt think you wanted to sell all them.
> *


i dont care any more


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright guys I'm logging off for the day, I'm kinda busy, lol. 


<-------- pen's another beer: hahhaha...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

really sid your not bringing the regal?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 11 2005, 04:18 PM~4188017
> *Alright guys I'm logging off for the day, I'm kinda busy, lol.
> <-------- pen's another beer: hahhaha...
> *



jerk,jerk,jerk,jerk,jerk,


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 11 2005, 05:19 PM~4188024
> *really sid your not bringing the regal?
> *




Seriously bro I'm not, there's always next time. Sucks but that's what it is.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

man, you guys actually must have worked on friday... there ain't shit to read!   :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 09:45 AM~4201541
> *man, you guys actually must have worked on friday... there ain't shit to read!     :dunno:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

bla bla bla bunch of bitch made bitches in here :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 08:51 AM~4201806
> *bla bla bla bunch of bitch made bitches in here :0
> *


I guess that includes you the biggest bitch of all :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 08:51 AM~4201806
> *bla bla bla bunch of bitch made bitches in here :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Jen,did you go to Compton this weekend?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 09:51 AM~4201806
> *bla bla bla bunch of bitch made bitches in here :0
> *


WELL THEN GET THE FUCK OUT U FUCKN FUCK
IF YOU DONT LIKE IT KISS IT........ BITCH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FOUND A COUPLE OF MOTORS IF NE1 STILL NEEDS NE


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 10:03 AM~4201840
> *I guess that includes you the biggest bitch of all :0
> *


BE CAREFULL NOW WHITEBOY I KNOW WHO U ARE


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 10:34 AM~4201981
> *FOUND A COUPLE OF MOTORS IF NE1 STILL NEEDS NE
> *


U TOO CHIPPER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 10:39 AM~4202010
> *U TOO CHIPPER
> *


HEY LOOK THE BITCH HIMSELF IS BACK


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 09:37 AM~4201999
> *BE CAREFULL NOW WHITEBOY I KNOW WHO U ARE
> *


Be careful of what, you? :uh: most people around here do know me.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 10:45 AM~4202048
> *Be careful of what, you? :uh:
> *



What it is?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 14 2005, 09:47 AM~4202059
> *What it is?
> *


 :dunno: just fucking around


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 14 2005, 09:15 AM~4201899
> *Hey Jen,did you go to Compton this weekend?
> *


Nope  I worked at the shop. Don't even get me started!


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 10:42 AM~4202030
> *HEY LOOK THE BITCH HIMSELF IS BACK
> *


ur still a CHIPPER BIAATTCHHHHH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 10:48 AM~4202063
> *:dunno: just fucking around
> *



I know I just quoted you on accident and didn't catch it till now, lol.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 14 2005, 10:11 AM~4202187
> *I know I just quoted you on accident and didn't catch it till now, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 11:15 AM~4202202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahahha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 11:02 AM~4202141
> *ur still a CHIPPER BIAATTCHHHHH
> *


FUCK YOUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up BUBBZ??? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I think Jaime and Adam are being anti-social this week


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Monday's always SUCK :ugh: :guns: :burn:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I AGREE, MONDAY'S SUCK! OK, SO DOES ANYONE WANT TO HEAR SOME EXCITING NEWS?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

oh, me me me!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 11:31 AM~4202601
> *I think Jaime and Adam are being anti-social this week
> *


i heard that


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 12:50 PM~4203135
> *i heard that
> *


good! cause you two sure didn't hear your phones over the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 12:53 PM~4203165
> *good! cause you two sure didn't hear your phones over the weekend :biggrin:
> *



HEY YOU WEREN'T BY CHANCE THE 623 # THAT CAME UP, WERE YOU?
I GOT TO PROGRAM YOUR #, CUZ IF I DONT RECOGNIZE IT, I DONT USUALLY ANSWER IT...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 12:55 PM~4203190
> *HEY YOU WEREN'T BY CHANCE THE 623 # THAT CAME UP, WERE YOU?
> I GOT TO PROGRAM YOUR #, CUZ IF I DONT RECOGNIZE IT, I DONT USUALLY ANSWER IT...
> *


probably was


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 12:45 PM~4203095
> *oh, me me me!!!
> *


So my son is an official member of the Majestics. He was so proud and excited when BIG RAY and Todd told him last night. It was cool. It made the little guy's weekend!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 12:50 PM~4203135
> *i heard that
> *


What's up woman?? You guys on your honeymoon or something?? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT IS YO?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 14 2005, 01:25 PM~4203387
> *WHAT IT IS YO?
> *


What are you doing?? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 01:22 PM~4203374
> *So my son is an official member of the Majestics.  He was so proud and excited when BIG RAY and Todd told him last night.  It was cool.  It made the little guy's weekend!! :thumbsup:
> *


cool, congrats to him


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 14 2005, 01:29 PM~4203417
> *cool, congrats to him
> *


It's just a huge deal to him. Thanks.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 02:28 PM~4203412
> *What are you doing?? :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING EATING PIZZA :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 03:22 PM~4203374
> *So my son is an official member of the Majestics.  He was so proud and excited when BIG RAY and Todd told him last night.  It was cool.  It made the little guy's weekend!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats great! How old is he now? Does he have a bike or something?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 14 2005, 01:38 PM~4203481
> *Thats great! How old is he now? Does he have a bike or something?
> *


He just turned 11 in September. Yes he has a bike....I posted it a few pages back...but here it is again.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 01:22 PM~4203374
> *So my son is an official member of the Majestics.  He was so proud and excited when BIG RAY and Todd told him last night.  It was cool.  It made the little guy's weekend!! :thumbsup:
> *




THATS FANTASTIC!!! YOU MUST BE SOOO PROUD!!! 
GOTTA START THEM YOUNG !!!!!! 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dam did you hear eddie guerrero is gone


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'SUP BLUE - 
HOWS YOUR AUNT DOING, IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING ??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_MINNEAPOLIS - Eduardo Gory Guerrero, a World Wrestling Entertainment superstar was found dead in his hotel room Sunday in Minneapolis, where he was scheduled to appear that evening in a WWE Supershow. He was 38. 


When he didn't respond to a wake-up call, hotel security at Minneapolis Marriott City Center and Guerrero's nephew and fellow WWE wrestler, Chavo Guerrero, forced their way into the room, police said.

There were no apparent signs of foul play or suicide, police said. An autopsy was planned at the Hennepin County medical examiner's office.

He was a featured star on the UPN series "WWE Smackdown!" and son of Mexican wrestler Gory Guerrero.

Chavo Guerrero and McMahon said Guerrero was open about his past drug and alcohol abuse but they said he'd been sober for four years.

In February 2004, Guerrero became the second wrestler of Hispanic heritage to be WWE champion when he defeated Brock Lesnar, a former University of Minnesota wrestling standout. Guerrero lost the title four months later.

In May 2004, UPN aired the special "Cheating Death, Stealing Life: The Eddie Guerrero Story." The one-hour program chronicled his childhood and his struggle with drug addiction that almost cost him his job, family and life before his recovery and eventual capture of the WWE championship. _


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 02:27 PM~4203763
> *'SUP BLUE -
> HOWS YOUR AUNT DOING, IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING ??
> *


For the mean time better but if she lasts more than a month it will be a miracle


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Jen,
Congrats to your son. It's always nice to see a youngster want to be part of what his family is a part of. I hope to see his bike lined up with the rest of the club at all the shows.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I HAVE A QUESION...NE1 KNOW WHO THE HELL "RAGTOP73" IS?


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Jen is your son all ready for the picnic on sunday,or is he still buying stuff?He's just so cute!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 03:17 PM~4204160
> *I HAVE A QUESION...NE1 KNOW WHO THE HELL "RAGTOP73" IS?
> *


I think I do, but not positive.


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ WHATS CRACKING IN THEM STREETS! BEEN MIA FOR SOME TIME NOW, SO BUSY HOPEFULLY I WILL GET SOME TIME THIS WEEKEND.
CONGRATS TO YOUR SON JEN TELL HIM I SAID WHATS CRACKING LITTLE MAN!


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

WHY WHATS UP TROUBLE WANNA HOP?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 04:28 PM~4204250
> *WHY WHATS UP TROUBLE WANNA HOP?
> *


FUK U BIOTCH YOU KNOW WHERE THE CAR IS ANY TIME
BUT THIS TIME BRING YOUR OWN MOTORS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 14 2005, 03:09 PM~4204130
> *Jen,
> Congrats to your son. It's always nice to see a youngster want to be part of what his family is a part of.  I hope to see his bike lined up with the rest of the club at all the shows.
> *


Thanks. Yup for sure will be there on Sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 04:32 PM~4204295
> *FUK U BIOTCH YOU KNOW WHERE THE CAR IS ANY TIME
> BUT THIS TIME BRING YOUR OWN MOTORS
> *


PUSSSYYYYY


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 14 2005, 03:19 PM~4204174
> *Jen is your son all ready for the picnic on sunday,or is he still buying stuff?He's just so cute!!!!
> *


He figured out on the way home last night that when he turns 18, Majestics will be his first tattoo and Riderz-4-Life will be the one giving it to him. This boy has already called 3 times in 45 minutes...Mom what are we doing tonight.....

Do you and the boys want to go to Build a Bike with us tomorrow night?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 04:41 PM~4204341
> *:cheesy:
> PUSSSYYYYY
> *



HA-HA WELL U GONNA BRING IT OR WHAT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 03:41 PM~4204343
> *He figured out on the way home last night that when he turns 18, Majestics will be his first tattoo and Riderz-4-Life will be the one giving it to him.  This boy has already called 3 times in 45 minutes...Mom what are we doing tonight.....
> 
> Do you and the boys want to go to Build a Bike with us tomorrow night?
> *


Sure,we have no ball tomorrow so that works for us.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

hey bich i washed the 5 niner for you :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

hey RAGTOP 73 WANNA BUY A 59


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 14 2005, 04:53 PM~4204410
> *hey RAGTOP 73 WANNA BUY A 59
> *



BIOTCH U KNOW, BUT YOU DONT SAY..... ALRIGHT THEN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 14 2005, 03:02 PM~4204068
> *For the mean time better but if she lasts more than a month it will be a miracle
> *



still have you in my prayers homie!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 03:55 PM~4204422
> *BIOTC U KNOW, BUT YOU DONT SAY..... ALRIGHT THEN
> *



I HAVE NO IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what the heck you guys talkin' bout??



riders 4 life does tats???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 05:06 PM~4204497
> *what the heck you guys talkin' bout??
> riders 4 life does tats???
> *


I DONT KNOW ASK HIM


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=349595]


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 03:55 PM~4204422
> *BIOTCH U KNOW, BUT YOU DONT SAY..... ALRIGHT THEN
> *



HERE B####
THIS 1 IS ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 04:08 PM~4204515
> *I DONT KNOW ASK HIM
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Crackin Cadizzee :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

this one is for the ladies.....why are they all white guys tho???? 

YIKES :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A BUNCH OF CHEETOLENES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: wait.. i think i see a mexcian in the back....


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 14 2005, 04:09 PM~4204527
> *Whats Crackin Cadizzee :biggrin:
> *



JUS CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 12:32 PM~4203445
> *It's just a huge deal to him.  Thanks.
> *


Cool! Congrats to him!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang Eddie Guerrero died.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 03:11 PM~4204541
> *this one is for the ladies.....why are they all white guys tho????
> 
> YIKES  :biggrin:
> *


gay! :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 14 2005, 04:20 PM~4204640
> *gay! :uh:
> *




your gay


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 05:25 PM~4204700
> *your gay
> *


YOUR MEAN YOU CANT EVER BE NICE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 14 2005, 03:25 PM~4204700
> *your gay
> *


No you are. post up some lowriders instead of bullshit!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 03:28 PM~4204739
> *YOUR MEAN YOU CANT EVER BE NICE
> *


Fuck that!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 14 2005, 04:42 PM~4204347
> *HA-HA WELL U GONNA BRING IT OR WHAT
> *


patato :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 14 2005, 01:22 PM~4203374
> *So my son is an official member of the Majestics.  He was so proud and excited when BIG RAY and Todd told him last night.  It was cool.  It made the little guy's weekend!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: congrats!hes a cool little kid....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 14 2005, 04:19 PM~4204637
> *Dang Eddie Guerrero died.
> *


R.I.P....EDDIE WHEN HE DROVE TODDS RAGTOP IN SUMMERSLAM.....
[attachmentid=349823]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

HERE YOU GO FOR YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=349851]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 14 2005, 04:09 PM~4204525
> *[attachmentid=349595]
> HERE B####
> THIS 1 IS ON ME :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=349853]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 14 2005, 07:29 PM~4205732
> *patato :cheesy:
> *


fukn looser posting shit after work hours. talking about bitches 
on this site look at you....stop hideing like a bitch and show 
yourself .......(CHICKEN)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 14 2005, 07:58 PM~4206174
> *R.I.P....EDDIE WHEN HE DROVE TODDS RAGTOP IN SUMMERSLAM.....
> [attachmentid=349823]
> *


Hey Ray, email me that pic!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 09:22 AM~4208610
> *Hey Ray, email me that pic!
> *



Why don't you just right click the picture and save as... lol. Much easier, lol.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 08:25 AM~4208616
> *Why don't you just right click the picture and save as... lol. Much easier, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 15 2005, 08:33 AM~4208644
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY
> *


whatz up homie..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 15 2005, 09:33 AM~4208644
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY
> *



Sup?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

damn still on the same page as yeterday


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i knew that would happen(next page)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=350694]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 09:04 AM~4208768
> *[attachmentid=350694]
> *


'member... only low-lows -- 
:tears: :tears: :tears:











:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=350700]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=350702]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NOW THATS REAL LOW


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 AM~4208846
> *[attachmentid=350700]
> *


"HEY RAY CAN YOU EMAIL ME THAT PIC"....HA-HA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 07:42 AM~4208512
> *fukn looser posting shit after work hours. talking about bitches
> on this site look at you....stop hideing like a bitch and show
> yourself .......(CHICKEN)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 09:20 AM~4208872
> *"HEY RAY CAN YOU EMAIL ME THAT PIC"....HA-HA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


[attachmentid=350711]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks So Much Bubbz I was enjoying my breakfast


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 15 2005, 09:31 AM~4208934
> *Thanks So Much Bubbz I was enjoying my breakfast
> *



"_WAS_"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 15 2005, 09:31 AM~4208934
> *Thanks So Much Bubbz I was enjoying my breakfast
> *


eat this for breakfast
[attachmentid=350716]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"DUMPSTER SLUTS" :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 15 2005, 09:31 AM~4208934
> *Thanks So Much Bubbz I was enjoying my breakfast
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
maybe you could help her pump 'milk' from her breasts for cereal!! hahahahahah


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 09:35 AM~4208960
> *"DUMPSTER SLUTS"        :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 08:25 AM~4208616
> *Why don't you just right click the picture and save as... lol. Much easier, lol.
> *


Dumb!! I did that! I just wanted the original cuz I thought it would come out cleaner when I enlarged it to send to my Uncle. 



So Ray can you enlarge that other pic for Trouble??? :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'll be ready for the hop this week,just can't wait


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 09:36 AM~4208966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> maybe you could help her pump 'milk' from her breasts for cereal!! hahahahahah
> *


Hmmmm....is that like a "protein milk shake"???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 15 2005, 09:38 AM~4208981
> *i'll be ready for hop this week,just can't wait
> *


GGGIIIIII AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 09:39 AM~4208984
> *Hmmmm....is that like a "protein milk shake"???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:barf: WHY WHY WHY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 09:39 AM~4208984
> *Hmmmm....is that like a "protein milk shake"???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




"ALL OVER YER FACE"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

did anybody see this??


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=350725]


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:uh:  whos hopping this week


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 15 2005, 09:49 AM~4209065
> *:uh:   whos hopping this week
> *



you mean this weekend.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 09:43 AM~4209016
> *"ALL OVER YER FACE"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


The extra ingredient in Oil of Olay!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

yes this weekend,i'll be bring something


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=350735]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 09:56 AM~4209121
> *The extra ingredient in Oil of Olay!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN LOTION


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 15 2005, 09:58 AM~4209136
> *yes this weekend,i'll be bring something
> *


so are we :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYBODY WANT TO HIRE A REALLY CUTE GIRL FOR LOTS OF MONEY TO SIT AROUND AND DO NOTHING??? PLEASE PM ME IF SO!!! 
SERIOUS INTERESTS ONLY PLEASE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats a good job ad

yer hired babe


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

why who got fired?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 10:13 AM~4209241
> *thats a good job ad
> 
> yer hired babe
> *



THANK YOU SWEETIE!!



NO... NOBODY GOT FIRED.. BUT LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY.. IF I DONT QUIT SOON, I MIGHT CHOKE THE SHIT OUT OF SOMEONE.. NO, REALLY.. LIKE WRAP MY HANDS AROUND THIER NECK AND APPLY PRESURE TO THIER THROAT AND JUST WHEN THEY ARE ABOUT TO BLACK OUT.. RELEASE MY HOLD.. NOT MY GRIP.. JUST MY HOLD.. AND THEN DO IT AGAIN... I WANT TO STRANGLE THIS ONE PERSON...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

no one......she just hates the people she works with


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 10:25 AM~4209308
> *THANK YOU SWEETIE!!
> NO... NOBODY GOT FIRED.. BUT LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY.. IF I DONT QUIT SOON, I MIGHT CHOKE THE SHIT OUT OF SOMEONE.. NO, REALLY.. LIKE WRAP MY HANDS AROUND THIER NECK AND APPLY PRESURE TO THIER THROAT AND JUST WHEN THEY ARE ABOUT TO BLACK OUT.. RELEASE MY HOLD.. NOT MY GRIP.. JUST MY HOLD.. AND THEN DO IT AGAIN... I WANT TO STRANGLE THIS ONE PERSON...
> *


HEY 357 I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET BUBBZ FOR CHRISTMAS!! ANGER MANAGMENT CLASSES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 10:31 AM~4209358
> *HEY 357 I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET BUBBZ FOR CHRISTMAS!!  ANGER MANAGMENT CLASSES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




HEY, I THOUGHT I TONED IT DOWN ALOT FOR PUBLIC READING... TRUST ME.... 
I'LL EXPLIAN IN PERSON THE EXACT MEASURE OF PAIN I WANT TO INFLICT AND INTESITY OF MY ANGER...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean though. There's a stupid bitch that works here too and I would love to run her ass over in the parking lot (no finger prints). But the good thing for me is that I only have 7 days of work left! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

such violent people these days :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 10:34 AM~4209379
> *HEY, I THOUGHT I TONED IT DOWN ALOT FOR PUBLIC READING... TRUST ME....
> I'LL EXPLIAN IN PERSON THE EXACT MEASURE OF PAIN I WANT TO INFLICT AND INTESITY OF MY ANGER...
> *


Can you fire her or get her fired? Is she extremely dumb or a complete bitch??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 15 2005, 10:36 AM~4209404
> *such violent people these days :nono:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
*WHO ME????* :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

BOTH of you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 15 2005, 10:40 AM~4209443
> *BOTH of you!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We are both :angel: !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ has been typing for a while....maybe she's doing a email driveby!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

"cough, cough" BULLSHIT! :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*



Originally posted by JEN IN PHX@Nov 15 2005, 10:37 AM~4209410
Can you fire her or get her fired?  Is she extremely dumb or a complete bitch??


Click to expand...

SHES A DUMB BITCH... 

do you want to even hear about her nasty-ness.. i wont subject you if you aren't intersted...



ok, i'm telling you anyway....*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 10:47 AM~4209482
> *
> SHES A DUMB BITCH...
> 
> ...


*
DO IT!!*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 10:48 AM~4209487
> *DO IT!!
> *



QUOTES FROM HER...

"I HAVE A RAGING YEAST INFECTION.. IT ITCHED SO BAD I DRUG MY ASS ACROSS THE CARPET"

"I can't satisfy my boyfriend anymore, so we only do anal.. now everytime i swim my ass intakes water.. so i have to take water shits...."

"no, thats nota herpe on my lip... my garage door hit me in the face... "
(every 3 weeks for the last 6 months)


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

none in the pink all in the STINK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"i've got a cough and runny nose, so the doctor perscribed VALTREX"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 10:49 AM~4209491
> *QUOTES FROM HER...
> 
> "I HAVE A RAGING YEAST INFECTION.. IT ITCHED SO BAD I DRUG MY ASS ACROSS THE CARPET"
> ...


Holy shit! Homegirl needs to take her water logged ass straight to the free clinic!!!! That's just sick and wrong!!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 08:42 AM~4208512
> *fukn looser posting shit after work hours. talking about bitches
> on this site look at you....stop hideing like a bitch and show
> yourself .......(CHICKEN)
> *


EVERYBODY KNOWS UR STILL A CHIPPRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, she also said that she had a runny nose and the doctor prescribed her valtrex??? 
:scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

thank you all for letting me vent.. now i can get back to looking for another job.... you all have been very therapeutic...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 11:07 AM~4209577
> *thank you all for letting me vent.. now i can get back to looking for another job.... you all have been very therapeutic...
> *


I've found alot on Careerbuilder.com. Maybe the objective part of your resume should say "to work in a STD free work enviroment" :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 11:14 AM~4209607
> *I've found alot on Careerbuilder.com.  Maybe the objective part of your resume should say "to work in a STD free work enviroment" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH NO SHIT......i get the heebee geebees just walkin into her office.....she makes me sick

she is so starved for attention its pathetic......when i go p/u jai for lunch.....the skank jumps out of her office and starts parading around the office to try and get my attention......LIKE I GIVE A FUCK.....i make it a POINT to ignore her, but say hi to everyone else.....I LOVE IT

AND HOW THE FUCK DOES A GARAGE DOOR HIT YOU IN THE MOUTH EVERY 3 WEEKS? IF THERE WAS A PROBLEM WITH THE DOOR, WOULDN'T A NORMAL PERSON GET A REPAIR GUY OUT TO FIX THE PROBLEM


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 11:21 AM~4209661
> *YEAH NO SHIT......i get the heebee geebees just walkin into her office.....she makes me sick
> 
> she is so starved for attention its pathetic......when i go p/u jai for lunch.....the skank jumps out of her office and starts parading around the office to try and get my attention......LIKE I GIVE A FUCK.....i make it a POINT to ignore her, but say hi to everyone else.....I LOVE IT
> ...


Come on 357 don't ya have an enemy or someone that you just do not like that you can set her up with?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

shes always trying to come on to adam... and ISPRAYPPG... anything with a penis... 

"yeah, i slept around.. i went to asu - i've slept with all the 'ball players'"


SHES ALMOST 40!!!!! 

OH, YEAH, THE DOCTOR SAID SHE HAD A BUNCH OF WHITE BUMPS IN HER THROAT THAT HE WASN'T TOO SURE ABOUT...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 11:25 AM~4209684
> *Come on 357 don't ya have an enemy or someone that you just do not like that you can set her up with?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GEEZ-US.....WHEN YOU CAN SURPRISE A DOCTOR......YOU GOTS PROBS

AND HER "_MAN_"....."I DONT KNOW WHY EVERY TIME WE HAVE SEX, HE JUMPS UP AND WASHES HIS DICK IN THE SINK.....I MEAN.....WHATS WRONG WITH ME?"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YEAH, SHE'S SAID THAT BEFORE.. 

"ITS LIKE EVERYTIME WE HAVE SEX HE HAS TO SANITIZE HIS DICK... IF HE DOESN'T TAKE A FULL BLOWN SHOWER MINUTES AFTER WE FINISH.. HE'S AT LEAST WASHING HIS DICK IN THE SINK FOR LIKE 15 MINUTES...." SOME BOYFRIEND.. 

I CAN GO ON AND ON.. I'VE BEEN HERE 5 LONG YEARS.. SHES DISGUSTING.... SHES A DISEASE SPREADER... BUT SHE LOOKS NORMAL.. NOT CUTE .. BUT NORMAL.... SHE IS A WARNING TO ALL GUYS OUT THERE.... !!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 11:25 AM~4209684
> *Come on 357 don't ya have an enemy or someone that you just do not like that you can set her up with?
> *


ya know....i thought of that.....but i dont think i have any enemies that i hate that much...

but....

if anyone else has a male enemy that they want killed, slowly but surely, we found a way that you'll NEVER get caught


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 12:37 PM~4209751
> *ya know....i thought of that.....but i dont think i have any enemies that i hate that much...
> 
> but....
> ...


whatttssss up :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 12:26 PM~4209692
> *shes always trying to come on to adam... and ISPRAYPPG... anything with a penis...
> 
> "yeah, i slept around.. i went to asu - i've slept with all the 'ball players'"
> ...



Hey BuBBZ send her this...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 15 2005, 12:02 PM~4209561
> *EVERYBODY KNOWS UR STILL A CHIPPRRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


I'M DONE WITH YOU FUKN PECKER HEAD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 09:12 AM~4209226
> *ANYBODY WANT TO HIRE A REALLY CUTE GIRL FOR LOTS OF MONEY TO SIT AROUND AND DO NOTHING??? PLEASE PM ME IF SO!!!
> SERIOUS INTERESTS ONLY PLEASE
> *


We need a couple of CAD draftspeople who know Autocad


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Nov 15 2005, 12:46 PM~4209800
> *whatttssss up :cheesy:
> *


MY DICK WANNA LICK?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Nov 15 2005, 09:36 AM~4208966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im For Hire For Cheap And Im Ready And Willing :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 15 2005, 01:19 PM~4210065
> *We need a couple of CAD draftspeople who know Autocad
> *



What do you pay???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 11:50 AM~4209815
> *Hey BuBBZ send her this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 15 2005, 12:45 PM~4210247
> *:angry:  :angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> 
> Im For Hire For Cheap And Im Ready And Willing :biggrin:
> *



YES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=350894]

HEY TROUBLE WHERE ARE YOU?
I KNOW YOUR UNDER THERE SOMEWHERE...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 11:32 AM~4209724
> *YEAH, SHE'S SAID THAT BEFORE..
> 
> "ITS LIKE EVERYTIME WE HAVE SEX HE HAS TO SANITIZE HIS DICK... IF HE DOESN'T TAKE A FULL BLOWN SHOWER MINUTES AFTER WE FINISH.. HE'S AT LEAST WASHING HIS DICK IN THE SINK FOR LIKE 15 MINUTES...." SOME BOYFRIEND..
> ...


HEY GIRL JUST BEAT HER DISEASE SPREADING ASS..NEED SOME HELP JUST LET TROUBLE KNOW AND I WILL BE THERE..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 11:26 AM~4209692
> *shes always trying to come on to adam... and ISPRAYPPG... anything with a penis...
> 
> "yeah, i slept around.. i went to asu - i've slept with all the 'ball players'"
> ...


WHITE BUMPS IN HER THROAT???? WTF???? BUILT UP PROTEIN MILKSHAKE???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 02:14 PM~4210817
> *WHITE BUMPS IN HER THROAT???? WTF????  BUILT UP PROTEIN MILKSHAKE???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

pockets of puss and nut!!! eeeeewwwww


guess you never have to worry about lubrications.. just pop a pussy pimple and let the juice lather up.... :barf: :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 02:18 PM~4210849
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> pockets of puss and nut!!! eeeeewwwww
> ...


THAT'S FUKIN SICK!!!!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 02:18 PM~4210849
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> pockets of puss and nut!!! eeeeewwwww
> ...


FUCK KICKING THAT BITCHES ASS SHIT WE NEED TO GET RID OF HER ALL TOGETHER :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEMS......

cant we talk about puppies and rainbows or somethin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 03:18 PM~4210849
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> pockets of puss and nut!!! eeeeewwwww
> ...



Jai that was just nasty, I have the fear factor face going on... I can hear Joe Rogan saying, "c'mon you can do it..."


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 02:23 PM~4210879
> *YOU PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEMS......
> 
> cant we talk about puppies and rainbows or somethin
> *


HELL NO WE KEEPIN' IT GANGSTA..
THAT BITCH HAS PROBLEMS NOT US..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 15 2005, 02:23 PM~4210878
> *FUCK KICKING THAT BITCHES ASS SHIT WE NEED TO GET RID OF HER ALL  TOGETHER  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



preach on sister........

kicking her ass would include touching her....... :nono:.......unless you wear a clean room bunny suit

i think running her over is our best bet :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 03:23 PM~4210879
> *YOU PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEMS......
> 
> cant we talk about puppies and rainbows or somethin
> *



That's fuckin' Gay, Am I gonna have to pull out the GAYDAR DETECTER on you ass?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 02:25 PM~4210895
> *preach on sister........
> 
> kicking her ass would include touching her....... :nono:.......unless you wear a clean room bunny suit
> ...


[attachmentid=350929]
I AM THINKING WITH SOMETHING LIKE THIS WILL DO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 02:25 PM~4210901
> *That's fuckin' Gay, Am I gonna have to pull out the GAYDAR DETECTER on you ass?
> *



THATZ RUDE

GAY OR NOT.....HAVE YOU BEEN READING THE SHIT ABOVE.....EVEN GAY SHIT IS BETTER THEN THAT STOMACH TURNING SHIT......

AND THE WORSE.........ITS ALL TRUE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 02:25 PM~4210895
> *preach on sister........
> 
> kicking her ass would include touching her....... :nono:.......unless you wear a clean room bunny suit
> ...


Send that bitch over to Iraq! Who's needs weapons of mass destruction...she's a weapon of ass destruction!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THE TANK IS _FUNNY_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 02:32 PM~4210951
> *Send that bitch over to Iraq!  Who's needs weapons of mass destruction...she's a weapon of ass destruction!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



_THATS_ FUNNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 03:31 PM~4210943
> *THATZ RUDE
> 
> GAY OR NOT.....HAVE YOU BEEN READING THE SHIT ABOVE.....EVEN GAY SHIT IS BETTER THEN THAT STOMACH TURNING SHIT......
> ...



Hahahahaha... That's rude, lol. Made me laugh for some reason... Kinda gives me that I'm telling your mom feeling, lol. hahahahahahahahaha... pause to take a breath Bwahahaahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 15 2005, 02:30 PM~4210939
> *[attachmentid=350929]
> I AM THINKING WITH SOMETHING LIKE THIS WILL DO
> *



YES.....THE FARTHER AWAY THE BETTER......

IS THERE A REMOTE CONTROLLED VERSION WE CAN USE?

AND BE ON MARS WHEN WE DO IT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 02:33 PM~4210963
> *Hahahahaha... That's rude, lol. Made me laugh for some reason... Kinda gives me that I'm telling your mom feeling, lol. hahahahahahahahaha... pause to take a breath Bwahahaahahahahahahahahaha...
> *


IM TELLIN MOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 02:37 PM~4210994
> *YES.....THE FARTHER AWAY THE BETTER......
> 
> IS THERE A REMOTE CONTROLLED VERSION WE CAN USE?
> ...


HEY WE WILL JUST DROP IT FROM MARS ON HER ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 15 2005, 02:39 PM~4211018
> *HEY WE WILL JUST DROP IT FROM MARS ON HER ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 03:38 PM~4211009
> *IM TELLIN MOM!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Hahahahahaha, that's comedy!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT UP DAMIEN!! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 15 2005, 02:23 PM~4210878
> *FUCK KICKING THAT BITCHES ASS SHIT WE NEED TO GET RID OF HER ALL  TOGETHER  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



YOUR RIGHT -- HER GENE POOLS DOESN'T NEED TO REPRODUCE.... LUCKY FOR US, IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN.. SHES SO TERRIBLY DESPERATE THAT EVEN HARD UP, DIVORCED, NON PUSSY GETTING MUTHA FKRS WONT TAPP HER ASS.... SHE GIVES ALL WOMEN A BAD NAME... AND ALL MEN A BAD ITCH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 03:46 PM~4211074
> *WHAT UP DAMIEN!! :wave:
> *



Hey 357 you wanna talk about Rainbows and puppies....

Well...










Hahahahahahahaha, that you guys might like that one, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 02:43 PM~4211050
> *Hahahahahaha, that's comedy!
> *




BOYS!!! (357 & SIDDY) YOU ARE BOTH GROUNDED!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 02:52 PM~4211131
> *Hey 357 you wanna talk about Rainbows and puppies....
> 
> Well...
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
:biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: 
:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 03:52 PM~4211133
> *
> BOYS!!! (357 & SIDDY) YOU ARE BOTH GROUNDED!!!!
> *


Hahahahaha... the lollercoaster, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 02:52 PM~4211131
> *Hey 357 you wanna talk about Rainbows and puppies....
> 
> Well...
> ...


why you put that shit on my post??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 02:57 PM~4211173
> *Hahahahaha... the lollercoaster, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


SID....THAT'S GAY!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 03:59 PM~4211194
> *SID....THAT'S GAY!!
> *



Here Jen this is for you...










Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 01:10 PM~4209988
> *I'M DONE WITH YOU FUKN PECKER HEAD
> *


whats crackin MR.PATATOCHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 03:07 PM~4211234
> *Here Jen this is for you...
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! You're right...that is really funny! :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 15 2005, 12:19 PM~4210065
> *We need a couple of CAD draftspeople who know Autocad
> *


I know it! $55 an hour and you got yourself a designer. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 15 2005, 04:12 PM~4211278
> *WOW! You're right...that is really funny! :twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 03:30 PM~4211401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS A THREAD??? SORWWWWEEEEE, BUT I HAVE TO ASK..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What you're replying to is a post all the post in here makes this a thread... and since nobody is posting anything (note: I'm replying to your POST, lol)...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THE LOLLERCOASTER WAS COOL........................AND GAY..........

HEY SIDI...............CHECK THE GAYDAR :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

UH.........THATS NOT 35TH AVE AND CACTUS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 04:40 PM~4211476
> *UH.........THATS NOT 35TH AVE AND CACTUS
> *



It's also not this weekend coming up either...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MO-MO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 15 2005, 04:46 PM~4211539
> *MO-MO
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 03:46 PM~4211541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 03:46 PM~4211551
> *
> 
> 
> ...





YES-RILLIE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHY DID YOU EDIT THE THINGY.....FLYER THINGY


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody hopping


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 04:50 PM~4211582
> *WHY DID YOU EDIT THE THINGY.....FLYER THINGY
> *



Cause I don't think I should've posted that yet.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 03:50 PM~4211582
> *WHY DID YOU EDIT THE THINGY.....FLYER THINGY
> *



why you gotta ask so many questions....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 04:02 PM~4211639
> *Cause I don't think I should've posted that yet.
> *




its all about timing!! huh? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 04:02 PM~4211639
> *Cause I don't think I should've posted that yet.
> *


WILL YOU GET YOUR PEE-PEE WACKED IF YOU DO?

IM JUST FUCKIN ROUND


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 04:20 PM~4211803
> *WILL YOU GET YOUR PEE-PEE WACKED IF YOU DO?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 

WTF


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OK GUYS I'M IN CHARGE OF THE HOP ON SUNDAY SO SEND YOUR $50.00 MY WAY FOR PRE-REGISTRATION


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 05:20 PM~4211803
> *WILL YOU GET YOUR PEE-PEE WACKED IF YOU DO?
> *


NOW THAT WAS FREAKIN GAY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 04:23 PM~4211825
> *OK GUYS I'M IN CHARGE OF THE HOP ON SUNDAY SO SEND YOUR $50.00 MY WAY FOR PRE-REGISTRATION
> *



FUCK....................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 15 2005, 04:02 PM~4211639
> *Cause I don't think I should've posted that yet.
> *




:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 15 2005, 04:25 PM~4211855
> *:0
> *


ITS ALL GOOD.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 04:23 PM~4211825
> *OK GUYS I'M IN CHARGE OF THE HOP ON SUNDAY SO SEND YOUR $50.00 MY WAY FOR PRE-REGISTRATION
> *




I'M NOT FALLING FOR THAT AGAIN.... GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK PUNK!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

hahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I SAW IT AND ASSUMED THAT IT WAS FOR THE "I"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 05:27 PM~4211881
> *I SAW IT AND ASSUMED THAT IT WAS FOR THE "I"
> *


YEAH IT IS SO PAY UP
PEACE IM OUT BUBBZ WILL EEESSSSSSSPLAINA IT TO YOU


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 15 2005, 04:28 PM~4211892
> *YEAH IT IS SO PAY UP
> PEACE IM OUT BUBBZ WILL EEESSSSSSSPLAINA IT TO YOU
> *


I STILL CALL BULLSHIT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 05:29 PM~4211905
> *I STILL CALL BULLSHIT
> *












Hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 15 2005, 04:27 PM~4211881
> *I SAW IT AND ASSUMED THAT IT WAS FOR THE "I"
> *



Nope... It's for our annual picnic/toydrive....

Flyer still awaiting final approval.. but i don't care if sidi posts it or not... it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 15 2005, 04:44 PM~4212062
> *Nope... It's for our annual picnic/toydrive....
> 
> Flyer still awaiting final approval.. but i don't care if sidi posts it or not... it's all good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I SAW IT......THOUGHT IT WAS FOR THE "I", SO I PRINTED IT......

THEN IT WAS GONE OFF THE POST

THEN SIDI AND BUBBZ SAID I WAS AN IDIOT, AND I DID A DOUBLE TAKE.....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......I FIGURED ITS ALL LOVE ANYWAY.....


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

hey marinate early christmas present 4 you


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM LIKE THAT!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 15 2005, 04:49 PM~4212098
> *DAM LIKE THAT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



1 more :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 15 2005, 04:37 PM~4211994
> *YOUR MY BOY BLUE :biggrin:
> *


What Up Homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AND THATS THE BEST POSITION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 15 2005, 05:55 PM~4212145
> *What Up Homie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


F*CKING WEY SENDING THOSE PICS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 15 2005, 05:55 PM~4212151
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


SHE GOT ASS LIKE WOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 15 2005, 04:56 PM~4212165
> *F*CKING WEY SENDING THOSE PICS!
> *


YEA But I Like It :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THERE AIN'T A GOT DAM THING BAD ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 15 2005, 04:58 PM~4212181
> *THERE AIN'T A GOT DAM THING BAD ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



O YESSS


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 15 2005, 05:59 PM~4212197
> *O YESSS
> *


 :biggrin: [attachmentid=351126]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I LOVE HER :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=351129]
DAM WEY I HAVE NO COMMENT
THAT B!T*H IS BAD


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 15 2005, 05:03 PM~4212226
> *[attachmentid=351129]
> DAM WEY I HAVE NO COMMENT
> THAT B!T*H IS BAD
> *


YESSIR


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

IM BACK :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 15 2005, 06:21 PM~4212372
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   [attachmentid=351177]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 15 2005, 06:21 PM~4212372
> *:cheesy:
> *


NO MORE WORDS ABOUT IT
[attachmentid=351177]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 15 2005, 05:22 PM~4212382
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:     [attachmentid=351177]
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

You Need to stop teasing me homiee it sucks been lonely :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Yo AZ, I have a suicide door kit (2 doors) for sale. I don't know who makes it but it might be Auto Loc cause it has brand new Auto Loc bearclaw latches in the kit. I'll snap pics 2 morrow. I'm askin $200 brand new.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE YOU GO WEY! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=351218]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, whats going on...


----------



## biggevel (Jul 27, 2005)

any clubs going to ride for Eddie Guerreros funeral its in AZ? He used alot of AZ cars from lots of clubs here even signed one or two of them. Might be nice to show your respect to him and his family.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggevel_@Nov 16 2005, 03:33 AM~4215427
> *any clubs going to ride for Eddie Guerreros funeral its in AZ? He used alot of AZ cars from lots of clubs here even signed one or two of them. Might be nice to show your respect to him and his family.
> *


WHEN AND WHERE ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

morning AZ, wassup Bubbz


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggevel_@Nov 16 2005, 03:33 AM~4215427
> *any clubs going to ride for Eddie Guerreros funeral its in AZ? He used alot of AZ cars from lots of clubs here even signed one or two of them. Might be nice to show your respect to him and his family.
> *


the family wanted to have a private ceremony. I don't think they announced where, just that it's supposed to be in Scottsdale.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 16 2005, 07:49 AM~4215948
> *morning AZ, wassup Bubbz
> *



WAT UP D!


U COMIN' OUT SUNDAY?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

no, gotta work :tears:  
dam walmart. I think my homie phxkustom should be out there. I wanna pick up a copy of the streetstars dvd too, as I hear Nick's coming down.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 16 2005, 08:00 AM~4215986
> *no, gotta work :tears:
> dam walmart. I think my homie phxkustom should be out there. I wanna pick up a copy of the streetstars dvd too, as I hear Nick's coming down.
> *



yeah, we got to meeet *PHXKSTM* at the bike show.. cool bro... 

- gotta come out to get a copy homie!  :tongue: 
call in :barf:


:wave: :wave: MORNIN' JEN!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I really want to call in, I already missed a day yesterday, due to my truck's fuel pump going out. On top of that I'm calling out for friday, thanksgiving weekend so I can go outta town.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Mornin everybody! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 16 2005, 08:13 AM~4216012
> *I really want to call in, I already missed a day yesterday, due to my truck's fuel pump going out. On top of that I'm calling out for friday, thanksgiving weekend so I can go outta town.
> *


FUEL PUMP? YIKES - I think i've had to re-placed that before too! :thumbsdown: 
i love the valley best on holiday weekends.. alot of people leave town, and everyone that stays is- inside with family... and *WE* got the streets to ourselves!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup jen!
Yeah left me stranded in buckeye for the whole weekend. Sucks not having a ride.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 15 2005, 11:01 PM~4214680
> *Hey, whats going on...
> *


Whats up man? how you doing,going to individuals picnic sunday?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ..


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i know there is a single, double and radical class. 

what will constitute a street car, or will there even be a street car class?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MORNING AZ
[attachmentid=352059]
[attachmentid=352060]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 16 2005, 09:40 AM~4216507
> *MORNING AZ
> [attachmentid=352059]
> [attachmentid=352060]
> *




hey we were talking about her yesterday... 
fake tits...1 fist in the pink


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

this guys dick is as long as his body!! 

siddy - you gonna make it out on sunday?....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 11:07 AM~4216718
> *this guys dick is as long as his body!!
> 
> siddy -  you gonna make it out on sunday?....
> *



Yeah I'll be out sunday for a lil bit but not in the regal  . I have to get those 2 engine swaps done. I'm doing one on saturday if everything goes smooth I should be able to get them both done that day and have them running.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

whats up morning crew 

how is the valley of the slum doin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What it is?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 10:16 AM~4216806
> *Yeah I'll be out sunday for a lil bit but not in the regal   . I have to get those 2 engine swaps done. I'm doing one on saturday if everything goes smooth I should be able to get them both done that day and have them running.
> *




so, yer not coming out? ok... cool :nono: 


VALLEY OF THE SLUM????????? WTF?? :nono:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

HAY JEN IS IT STILL GOING DOWN FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE SHOP


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

well i'm still working on my frame getting ready for the paint and murals and pinstrips

anyone know of a guy named steve that has a shop on 51st and bethany 
hows his repation on painting also he has a caddy hopper that he has tried to bring out a few time

also Chavo any know this guy the pres of Finest Kreations said he is a great pinsrtiper

i would like to get buggs just cause he has touched some of my most favorite cars 

is the pinic this weekend i lost jesus number so i have no info


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

did i say slum ment sun

jen i never got a call been waiting by the phone


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=352090]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 16 2005, 10:27 AM~4216914
> *did i say slum ment sun
> 
> jen i never got a call been waiting by the phone
> *




SHURRRRRRRRR U DID  
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone find the aladdin and jasmine one that ones hott


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Good morning... Jen,Mr.Andres...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

SUP CAT


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> SUP CAT
> [/quoteYou want me to hook up some grub on Sunday before the picnic?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 11:21 AM~4216849
> *so, yer not coming out? ok... cool :nono:
> VALLEY OF THE SLUM????????? WTF?? :nono:
> *



I'm telling you I'll be down there but not in the car.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> > SUP CAT
> > [/quoteYou want me to hook up some grub on Sunday before the picnic?
> 
> 
> YEA THAT WILL WORK...WERE GONA MEET AT YOUR HOUSE ABOUT 8-OR-9 AND THEN ROLL OUT FROM THERE....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 10:47 AM~4217110
> *I'm telling you I'll be down there but not in the car.
> *



we could give chuck about you.. we want to see the car... 
hahahahah jus playin :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 16 2005, 11:26 AM~4216895
> *well i'm still working on my frame getting ready for the paint and murals and pinstrips
> 
> anyone know of a guy named steve that has a shop on 51st and bethany
> ...



Chavo does good work, he's an honest guy.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 11:01 AM~4217207
> *Chavo does good work, he's an honest guy.
> *


CHAVO GETS DOWN. GOOD WORK, GOOD PRICES CAN'T GO WRONG.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 11:54 AM~4217158
> *we could give chuck about you.. we want to see the car...
> hahahahah jus playin :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh it's like that? lol.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 16 2005, 11:03 AM~4217221
> *CHAVO GETS DOWN. GOOD WORK, GOOD PRICES CAN'T GO WRONG.
> *


chavo is da man, did my pinstriping


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

wuz sup az


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY, WHO IS GONNA WIN THE WASHINGTON VS OAKLAND GAME THIS WEEK?
NEED HELP W/ FOTBUL POOL..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

No fotbol, basketbol, lol. Suns Tonight!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 11:13 AM~4217288
> *No fotbol, basketbol, lol. Suns Tonight!
> *



HEY! I'M A SUNS GIRL!!! FO SHO!!!!!!
I LOVE ME SUM BASKETBALL!!! BUT I ALSO NEED THE $480 IN THE FUTBOL POOL!!!! I _NEED _TO WIN... !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OH... AND CHICAGO VS CAROLINA... .PWEEEEZE...
I SAID PWEEEEZZZEEEEEE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL????? MY LAST FEW DAYS OF WORK AND I'M SO BUSY I CANT SEE STRAIGHT!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2005, 12:34 PM~4217405
> *WHAT THE HELL?????  MY LAST FEW DAYS OF WORK AND I'M SO BUSY I CANT SEE STRAIGHT!
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2005, 12:34 PM~4217405
> *WHAT THE HELL?????  MY LAST FEW DAYS OF WORK AND I'M SO BUSY I CANT SEE STRAIGHT!
> *



I'm just playing, don't get all butthurt.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 16 2005, 11:03 AM~4217221
> *CHAVO GETS DOWN. GOOD WORK, GOOD PRICES CAN'T GO WRONG.
> *


Yea, Chavo does real good work.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

wtf


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 02:03 PM~4218078
> *wtf
> *



WHAT U CANT "BREAFFA"?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

COULD HE PAINT THE WHOLE FRAME OR JUST THE STRIPIN AND LEAFING
AND MURALS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

your mom


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 16 2005, 01:51 PM~4218321
> *WHAT U CANT "BREAFFA"?
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Haahahahahaha... check out this restaurant I found, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i think that is the place this guy ate at....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:06 PM~4218395
> *WHAT THE HELL IS THAT
> *



GEORGE LOPEZ FOOL...(BREATH)..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 03:13 PM~4218433
> *i think that is the place this guy ate at....
> *







BuBBZ what goes on in that head of yours???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HHHMMMMM......
[attachmentid=352397]
DONT THINK SHE KNOWS EITHER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=352400]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 16 2005, 02:14 PM~4218444
> *GEORGE LOPEZ FOOL...(BREATH)..
> *


NO ESTOY CHICANO.......

NOW IF IT WAS BERNIE MAC OR CEDRICK......THEN I WOULD GET IT.......WELL.....ONLY HALF OF IT..... :biggrin: 

IM A MESS.......HALF BLACK.....HALF WHITE......Y HABLO ESPANOL UN POQUITO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=352402]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MIGHT AS WELL GO AND.......
[attachmentid=352405]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 16 2005, 02:18 PM~4218455
> *HHHMMMMM......
> [attachmentid=352397]
> DONT THINK SHE KNOWS EITHER
> *


she doesn't :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 02:15 PM~4218447
> *BuBBZ what goes on in that head of yours???
> *


.


probably the same fukd up cartoon that goes thru yours and TROUBS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=352410]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 02:23 PM~4218487
> *she doesn't  :biggrin:
> *



i know who isnt going to get any "HEAD of mine..."

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 03:23 PM~4218490
> *.
> probably the same fukd up cartoon that goes thru yours and TROUBS
> *



I don't know if i'm all that bad... I mean I never had the urge to post a guy with his own shlong up his own cornhole.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 02:24 PM~4218493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats totally for the whore at my work!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 03:24 PM~4218496
> *i know who isnt going to get any "HEAD of mine..."
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Sucks for you 357... no pun intended, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 02:26 PM~4218506
> *I don't know if i'm all that bad... I mean I never had the urge to post a guy with his own shlong up his own cornhole.
> *



no, but you do use the words shlong and cornhole.. so you gotta be somewhat fkd! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and how did that idiot get his shit bent around like that.........it looks like a lot of work and not very comfortable


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 02:28 PM~4218516
> *Sucks for you 357... no pun intended, lol.
> *


yes there was :biggrin: 

i think its "no sucks for you 357"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 02:28 PM~4218519
> *and how did that idiot get his shit bent around like that.........it looks like a lot of work and not very comfortable
> *



sorry, wasn't looking that hard for the right angle to determine insertion...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:28 PM~4218519
> *and how did that idiot get his shit bent around like that.........it looks like a lot of work and not very comfortable
> *



Shit bro I don't think I'd be examining that shit, so I must pull this out...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

it doesnt take examining to tell that thats fucked up.......any guy that is familiar with his penis knows that that would take some fanagaling


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:39 PM~4218568
> *it doesnt take examining to tell that thats fucked up.......any guy that is familiar with his penis knows that that would take some fanagaling
> *



Sounds to me like you've been spending a lil to much time alone bro, lol. Or getting familiar with your penis whatever you wanna call it, lol. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 02:32 PM~4218538
> *sorry, wasn't looking that hard for the right angle to determine insertion...
> *


oh, you dont have one, what do you know about angles and insertion :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 11:12 AM~4217283
> *HEY, WHO IS GONNA WIN THE WASHINGTON VS OAKLAND GAME THIS WEEK?
> NEED HELP W/ FOTBUL POOL..
> *


RAIDERS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

it sounds like someone may be a little insecure about his masculinity......... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 02:34 PM~4218552
> *Shit bro I don't think I'd be examining that shit, so I must pull this out...
> 
> 
> ...



thats funny.....game is that from?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 02:46 PM~4218611
> *it sounds like someone may be a little insecure about his masculinity......... :biggrin:
> *


OH MAN THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

can i ask a serious question

what is up with all the gavachos and the 90's style grand marquis and crown vics?

why are those so popular?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:56 PM~4218681
> *can i ask a serious question
> 
> what is up with all the gavachos and the 90's style grand marquis and crown vics?
> ...


Cause all the chuntaros have them, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I NEED INFO ON THE TUCSON SHOW AND HOP DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT IT NEED TO FIND OUT THE RULES ON THE HOP AND THE PRIZE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 02:43 PM~4218589
> *oh, you dont have one, what do you know about angles and insertion  :biggrin:
> *


 i know a might know a little... 

i know about the wrist twist... thats angels and insertion...

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 02:58 PM~4218689
> *Cause all the chuntaros have them, lol.
> *


what is _chuntaros_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 16 2005, 02:58 PM~4218690
> *I NEED INFO ON THE TUCSON SHOW AND HOP DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT IT NEED TO FIND OUT THE RULES ON THE HOP AND THE PRIZE
> *



yeah, send $50 to TROUBS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 02:59 PM~4218700
> *yeah, send $50 to TROUBS
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 16 2005, 03:00 PM~4218709
> *:twak:
> *


SORRY TROUBS --- I TRIED... 
:uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh yeah......trouble......i got that 50 bucks for ya.......bubbz told me whats up :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 16 2005, 02:43 PM~4218592
> *RAIDERS FOOL :biggrin:
> *




ARE YOU SURE????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

YOU QUESTION ME


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:59 PM~4218698
> *what is chuntaros
> *



Those are the guys with the 15 gallon hats and a goats foot hanging from the rear view mirror.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 03:17 PM~4218830
> *Those are the guys with the 15 gallon hats and a goats foot hanging from the rear view mirror.
> *



SOUNDS HOT !!! LOL !!!





OK, BLUE...!!! YOU BETTER HOPE THE RAIDERS WIN... !!!!HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OK AND CHITOWN FOR YOUR OTHER GAME


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

RAIDERS RULE


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 16 2005, 03:19 PM~4218845
> *OK AND CHITOWN FOR YOUR OTHER GAME
> *



KOOL!!! TAAAAAANK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU VAAAAAAARRRRRIIIIIEEEEEEEEE MUUUUUUTTTTTCCCCHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 




fuck.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 03:17 PM~4218830
> *Those are the guys with the 15 gallon hats and a goats foot hanging from the rear view mirror.
> *


yeah.....those guys.....but why do they like that kind of car?

when we're in PHX, we play "how many crown vics and grand marquis can you spot"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 04:22 PM~4218867
> *KOOL!!! TAAAAAANK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU VAAAAAAARRRRRIIIIIEEEEEEEEE  MUUUUUUTTTTTCCCCHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:28 PM~4218899
> *yeah.....those guys.....but why do they like that kind of car?
> 
> when we're in PHX, we play "how many crown vics and grand marquis can you spot"
> *


ITS OUR VERSION OF SLUG BUG... YA KNOW BOOOOYYEEEEEE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 03:30 PM~4218922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT HURTS MY EYES.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I THINK I JUST BLACKED OUT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:38 PM~4218986
> *I THINK I JUST BLACKED OUT
> *



ONLY 1/2 OF YOU RIGHT/??? HAHAHAH


HEY, DO YOU KNOW WHERE KELLYS CAMERA IS ON ALMA AND GUAD.... WHERE??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 16 2005, 03:26 PM~4218883
> *AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> fuck.
> *



:roflmao: 

why did you type fuck at the end?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 03:39 PM~4218992
> *ONLY 1/2 OF YOU RIGHT/??? HAHAHAH
> HEY, DO YOU KNOW WHERE KELLYS CAMERA IS ON ALMA AND GUAD.... WHERE??
> *


not a clue.............give me a sec


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

2711 S Alma School Rd #7
Mesa 
(480) 777-2266


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 04:39 PM~4218992
> *ONLY 1/2 OF YOU RIGHT/??? HAHAHAH
> HEY, DO YOU KNOW WHERE KELLYS CAMERA IS ON ALMA AND GUAD.... WHERE??
> *



Shit kelly lost her camera on Alma and Guadalupe? lol. Lemme go look fo rthat shit.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:42 PM~4219020
> *2711 S Alma School Rd #7
> Mesa
> (480) 777-2266
> *



OK...BUT THERE IS ALOT OF CHIT ARND THERE.... WHAT CORNER?? WHATS IT BY? ,,,,, I HATE TJAT INTERSECTION...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

same corner as the new walgreens and the old dunkin dounuts n.e. corner


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 03:43 PM~4219023
> *Shit kelly lost her camera on Alma and Guadalupe? lol. Lemme go look fo rthat shit.
> *



LETS 'CLUCK' THAT SHIT IF YOU FIND IT......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=352498]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 03:43 PM~4219023
> *Shit kelly lost her camera on Alma and Guadalupe? lol. Lemme go look fo rthat shit.
> *



yeah.......go play in traffic :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:46 PM~4219048
> *yeah.......go play in traffic :biggrin:
> *




OK, NOW I KNOW.. THANKS.. HEADING THERE AFTER WORK ....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

....WAIT,
LET ME CORRECT MYSELF... 

NOT HEADING THERE TO PLAY IN TRAFFIC..HEADING TO KELLYS.. THANKS FOR THE INTERSECTION INFO...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 16 2005, 04:45 PM~4219036
> *LETS 'CLUCK' THAT SHIT IF YOU FIND IT......
> *



Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

theres a street in "all-white-tukee" called "GOLDEN ROD st."

im moving there


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 04:50 PM~4219089
> *theres a street in "all-white-tukee" called "GOLDEN ROD st."
> 
> im moving there
> *


OK GOLD MEMBER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2005, 03:50 PM~4219088
> *Hahahahahahaha...
> *


hahahahaha........whats "cluck that shit"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:52 PM~4219106
> *hahahahaha........whats "cluck that shit"
> *




TAKE IT TO THE PAWN SHOP!!! CLUCK IT!!!!! HAWK IT!!!!
PEDDLE IT... ... ALL THAT SHIT...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 03:40 PM~4218996
> *:roflmao:
> 
> why did you type fuck at the end?
> *


letting off "steam"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 16 2005, 03:51 PM~4219103
> *OK GOLD MEMBER
> *



WHICH ONE IS HE/????? HAHAHAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i have never heard of "clucking" being a synonym for "hocking"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 16 2005, 05:06 PM~4219187
> *i have never heard of "clucking" being a synonym for "hocking"
> *



This is the internet, where everthing you say is real and true, lol.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

time to step up AZ. A cruz for Eddie Guerrero tomarrow .Every one meet at 202 & Hayden at the In and Out at 10 am. just got a call from Lalo from Pena Ent. He is being burried in Scottsdale. Gota show support for La Raza


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i think everyone that plays on the net has a Jay Oh Bee
i know i cant make it.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DID ANYONE REMEMBER TO TAKE MONDAY OFF??????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Nov 15 2005, 02:12 PM~4211281
> *I know it! $55 an hour and you got yourself a designer.  :biggrin:
> *


We could use one of those too, but I don't think they'll ever pay that much  . At least that's what they tell me! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 09:09 AM~4223415
> *DID ANYONE REMEMBER TO TAKE MONDAY OFF??????
> *


I REQUESTED THAT DAY OFF THE FIRST DAY I HEARD ABOUT THE SHOW


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 08:40 AM~4223586
> *I REQUESTED THAT DAY OFF THE FIRST DAY I HEARD ABOUT THE SHOW
> *


cool beans! us, too!

whats up for after the show... cruizin'??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 10:03 AM~4223694
> *cool beans! us, too!
> 
> whats up for after the show... cruizin'??
> *



PAN........TEEEEEEZI'S


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 09:40 AM~4223586
> *I REQUESTED THAT DAY OFF THE FIRST DAY I HEARD ABOUT THE SHOW
> *



Who needs to request it when you got sick days, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 10:10 AM~4223725
> *Who needs to request it when you got sick days, lol.
> *


CANT FAKE SICK WHEN YOUR BOSS KNOWS EVERYTHING GOING ON 
DURING THE WEEKEND :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 09:10 AM~4223725
> *Who needs to request it when you got sick days, lol.
> *





so, yer off Monday too???? party @ Sidds! lol


panties??? WTF


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whats going on Monday???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2005, 09:14 AM~4223745
> *whats going on Monday???
> *




alot of this....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Was up everyone, I posted a new topic some minutes ago "azmobn06", could use some help as to who or what shop is doing work. I have a 72 Impala custom.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 10:37 AM~4223903
> *Was up everyone, I posted a new topic some minutes ago "azmobn06", could use some help as to who or what shop is doing work. I have a 72 Impala custom.
> *



What kinda work are you looking to get done???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahahaaaha...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 11:18 AM~4223773
> *alot of this....
> *


  thanks your so helpful


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2005, 09:44 AM~4223952
> * thanks your so helpful
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to get the rest of the car re-inforced (back half), some knuckelhead did some shitty work while I was out. I also need a good shop or some one to do the body work on it. Sorry took so long to reply, I'm here at work doing my thing and being on-line.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 09:55 AM~4224020
> *I need to get the rest of the car re-inforced (back half), some knuckelhead did some shitty work while I was out. I also need a good shop or some one to do the body work on it. Sorry took so long to reply, I'm here at work doing my thing and being on-line.
> *


you got any pics of the car?


MORNING BLUE!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 10:55 AM~4224020
> *I need to get the rest of the car re-inforced (back half), some knuckelhead did some shitty work while I was out. I also need a good shop or some one to do the body work on it. Sorry took so long to reply, I'm here at work doing my thing and being on-line.
> *


Take it to Locos! he'll redone the rear end on it, as far as body work, I dunno bro.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll have to dig for some pic's, I've been on a "2 year" vacation, so I'll look for them. As far as loco's, where they at??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 11:04 AM~4224095
> *I'll have to dig for some pic's, I've been on a "2 year" vacation, so I'll look for them. As far as loco's, where they at??
> *



Santa Maria...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 10:01 AM~4224070
> *Take it to Locos! he'll redone the rear end on it, as far as body work, I dunno bro.
> *




"RE-DONE" ???/ WTF HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 10:04 AM~4224095
> *I'll have to dig for some pic's, I've been on a "2 year" vacation, so I'll look for them. As far as loco's, where they at??
> *



2 YEAR VACATION???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 09:37 AM~4223903
> *Was up everyone, I posted a new topic some minutes ago "azmobn06", could use some help as to who or what shop is doing work. I have a 72 Impala custom.
> *




WORLD WIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
3720 w clarendon ave
phx az 85019
602 415 6539

38th ave south one block from indian school

and we can hook you up with paint, interior and chrome also


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 11:10 AM~4224140
> *2 YEAR VACATION???
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Don't knock prison if you haven't been there-Twice at least.
as far as loco's, where at in Santa Maria, I used to live down the street from there on 67th and lower Buckeye. Thanks southentraltrueblue, good looking out. Is Ray still there at World Wide??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 10:35 AM~4224297
> *Don't knock prison if you haven't been there-Twice at least.
> as far as loco's, where at in Santa Maria, I used to live down the street from there on 67th and lower Buckeye. Thanks southentraltrueblue, good looking out. Is Ray still there at World Wide??
> *


yeah hes still there and don't mind those two there not all there if you know what I mean :biggrin: 

and I think its 71st ave south of lower buckeye


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 17 2005, 10:37 AM~4224315
> *yeah hes still there and don't mind those two there not all there if you know what I mean :biggrin:
> *


say what???? "not all there" - i resent that!!!! 




SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE:
"try stickin' your head up yer ass, see if it fits"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 10:40 AM~4224333
> *say what???? "not all there" - i resent that!!!!
> SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE:
> "try stickin' your head up yer ass, see if it fits"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nope don't fit, too big, already tried :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 17 2005, 11:43 AM~4224353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nope don't fit to big already tried :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



All of your computers belong to me!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NOT FALLING FOR THAT ONE AGAIN ---- !! HAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 11:40 AM~4224333
> *say what???? "not all there" - i resent that!!!!
> SOUTHCENTRALTRUEBLUE:
> "try stickin' your head up yer ass, see if it fits"
> *


WATCH OUT "357" MIGHT STUDY THAT SHIT TO LONG AND TRY IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NOT FALLING FOR THAT ONE AGAIN ---- !! HAHAHAHA 


DONT PUSH TOO HARD... I SAW WHAT HAPPENED LAST TIME YOU TRIED.. 

LETS JUST SAY A LITTLE 'SKIDDING'... 
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

See what I mean normal people that are all "there" don't have pics like that :biggrin:

AND I don't own tighty whities :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 10:46 AM~4224378
> *WATCH OUT "357" MIGHT STUDY THAT SHIT TO LONG AND TRY IT
> *



:roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 11:46 AM~4224378
> *WATCH OUT "357" MIGHT STUDY THAT SHIT TO LONG AND TRY IT
> *



Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 17 2005, 10:49 AM~4224395
> *See what I mean normal people that are all "there" don't have pics like that :biggrin:
> 
> AND I don't  own tighty whities :twak:
> *



NO, YOU WEAR NOTHING... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:around: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 10:46 AM~4224378
> *WATCH OUT "357" MIGHT STUDY THAT SHIT TO LONG AND TRY IT
> *


THATS IT.........I AM INSTALLING A FOOT IN YOUR ASS!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 10:19 AM~4224208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN GREAT :biggrin: 

ROCK ON DUDE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ON THE FLIP SIDE......................

DONT LEAVE ME HANGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I GOTS CHU!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MORNING BUBBZ. AZMOBBER THEY JUST PLAYING HOMIE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 11:09 AM~4224508
> *NO, YOU WEAR NOTHING...  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



IS THAT AN AZTEC WARRIOR?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BUBBZ THOSE ARE GROSS GLAD I WASNT EATING THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

All cool!!!! I know, I get jokes from my buddies too.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I CAN HOOK U UP WITH LOCOS STREETLIFE WHOEVER U WANT AND I KNOW BODY GUYS TO AND PAINTERS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 11:27 AM~4224629
> *MORNING BUBBZ.  AZMOBBER THEY JUST PLAYING HOMIE
> *




WE ARE???


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY WHY THE LONE RANGER GOT TO BE GAY FOR


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY BUBBZ ILL KILL HER FOR U JUST LET ME KNOW SO QUIT BEING SO MEAN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 11:35 AM~4224684
> *HEY BUBBZ ILL KILL HER FOR U JUST LET ME KNOW  SO QUIT BEING SO MEAN
> *



MEAN TO WHO??? ( YOU READING FROM A FEW DAYS AGO? )


P/S MAY TAKE YOU UP ON OFFER....


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

good afternoon jusbcuz!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 12:34 PM~4224673
> *HEY WHY THE LONE RANGER GOT TO BE GAY FOR
> *


You're my boy blue


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 11:39 AM~4224706
> *MEAN TO WHO??? ( YOU READING FROM A FEW DAYS AGO? )
> P/S MAY TAKE YOU UP ON OFFER....
> *


 :biggrin: MAYBE YOUR RIGHT IM IN A TIME WARP :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 11:41 AM~4224718
> *You're my boy blue
> 
> 
> ...


GOOODONE SIDI :buttkick:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 11:42 AM~4224729
> *:biggrin: MAYBE YOUR RIGHT IM IN A TIME WARP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OK BUBBZ WE CAN BATTLE IF YOU WANT TO :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 11:44 AM~4224751
> *OK BUBBZ WE CAN BATTLE IF YOU WANT TO  :twak:
> *



*BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Good afternoon Calicat.....what up Bubbz and what's crackin' Blue?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS UP JUSBCUZ


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BUBBZ I LOVE U


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 11:49 AM~4224789
> *BUBBZ I LOVE U
> *



feelings mutual!! hahahahaha


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Jus chillin' at work for a minute, thought I'd see how the Big Ballers were doing.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Nov 17 2005, 11:51 AM~4224799
> *Jus chillin' at work for a minute, thought I'd see how the Big Ballers were doing.... :biggrin:
> *




i'm fine , thank you!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUSBCUZ!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 11:50 AM~4224793
> *feelings mutual!! hahahahaha
> *


YOUR SO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THATS OLD... WE'VE ALREADY USED THAT PICTURE, LIKE YESTERDAY!!
GET WITH IT OLD MAN!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

YEA HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD GUY :biggrin:


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Check you all out later gotta get to work now, see you all at the picnic on Sunday!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Nov 17 2005, 11:55 AM~4224834
> *Check you all out later gotta get to work now, see you all at the picnic on Sunday!!
> *



SEEEEEEE YUUUUHHHHHHHHHH!






BLUE - YOU KNOW ITS ALL LOVE RIGHT>>?


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

not old, very well seasoned.......


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Nov 17 2005, 12:57 PM~4224849
> *not old, very well seasoned.......
> *



That might be a understatement... lol. J/K


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Blue7, I having the car towed back to my place. I need someone to look at it. It's been siiting the last couple years.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2005, 11:58 AM~4224857
> *Thanks Blue7, I having the car towed back to my place. I need someone to look at it. It's been siiting the last couple years.
> *


LET ME KNOW EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS HOW TO GET A HOLD OF ME


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRY BUBBZ I WAS PEEPING IN YOUR WINDOW THIS MORNING YOU LOOK SO CUTE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 12:03 PM~4224887
> *SORRY BUBBZ I WAS PEEPING IN YOUR WINDOW THIS MORNING YOU LOOK SO CUTE
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 12:04 PM~4224893
> *
> *


DONT GET MAD


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue7-I have some time tonight afterwork. Pm me maybe we can work something out.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 12:06 PM~4224906
> *DONT GET MAD
> *



NO WORRIES.. I GOT A PICTURE OF YOU TOO...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

NOW BUBBZ HOW U GOING TO SHOW THE PIC OF ME WHEN IT WAS WINTER TIME YOU THE COLD MAKES IT HIDE :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

calicat, thanks for your help. Never been on a forum before and this one's crazy!!!
Got to get to work, everyone, I'll be on here more often tripping out on all you! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 12:14 PM~4224958
> *NOW BUBBZ HOW U GOING TO SHOW THE PIC OF ME WHEN IT WAS WINTER TIME YOU THE COLD MAKES IT HIDE :biggrin:
> *



ok, thats alot of information.. in fact too much!! lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY WERE DID ALL THE CARS GO?
THIS IS TURNING INTO NASTY ASS PORN SITE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS ONES MY FAVORITE
[attachmentid=353582]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 12:26 PM~4225043
> *HEY WERE DID ALL THE CARS GO?
> THIS IS TURNING INTO NASTY ASS PORN SITE
> *


its yer friend BUBBZ. SHE IS THE ONE POSTIN THE PORN.........ARREST THAT WOMAN!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THERE WAS A GOOD ASS CAR-B-QUE DOWN THE STREET FROM THE HOUSE ON TUESDAY NIGHT....... :thumbsup: 

SAW IT JUST AFTER IS STARTED.......FIRE DEPT HADN'T EVEN SHOWED UP


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SMILE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAM IT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Ok on another subject... Who's all going to the Big I picnic sunday?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 17 2005, 12:39 PM~4225145
> *:biggrin: Ok on another subject... Who's all going to the Big I picnic sunday?
> *



:0 :around:  

IS THAT HOW MANY PEOPLE SHOULD UP LAST YEAR?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 12:44 PM~4225193
> *:0  :around:
> 
> IS THAT HOW MANY PEOPLE SHOULD UP LAST YEAR?
> *



Nah.. that's just the hop... they filled up the rest of the park too..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MEMBER THEM CHICS FROM VEGAS LAST YEAR.....WHHOOOO HOOOOO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sorry trouble - my fault... 
will fix it... 
dont be mad


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 12:47 PM~4225223
> *MEMBER THEM CHICS FROM VEGAS LAST YEAR.....WHHOOOO HOOOOO
> *




yes i do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IS THIS YEAR GONNA BE BIGGER?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 MEMBER SPYCAM?
[attachmentid=353595]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 01:49 PM~4225242
> *IS THIS YEAR GONNA BE BIGGER?
> *



YUPA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 12:50 PM~4225255
> *NE1 MEMBER SPYCAM?
> [attachmentid=353595]
> *


WHAT PIECE OF SHIT EL CO IS THAT? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 12:52 PM~4225271
> *YUPA
> *


IS THE PARK GONNA BE BIG ENOUGH?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 12:50 PM~4225255
> *NE1 MEMBER SPYCAM?
> [attachmentid=353595]
> *


OFFICER WHO?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

no blue 7 - nothing but lo lo's --- knock it off!!

lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 01:54 PM~4225287
> *IS THE PARK GONNA BE BIG ENOUGH?
> *


 DONT SHOW UP AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 01:56 PM~4225316
> *OFFICER WHO?
> *



SPOONERS PARTNER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

damn i guess bubbz aint got shit to say anymore....lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 01:12 PM~4225455
> *damn i guess bubbz aint got shit to say anymore....lol
> *


hey, I'M ON THE PHONE -- i'm on lunch till 1:30


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

-


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 01:29 PM~4225578
> *
> *



THAT SET UP IS FCKN CLEAN AS FCK!
PRETTY
PRETTY 
PRETTY


VERY EYE CATCHING!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 12:26 PM~4225043
> *HEY WERE DID ALL THE CARS GO?
> THIS IS TURNING INTO NASTY ASS PORN SITE
> *






*HATER*


YOUR THE FIRST TO POST BULL SHIT!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 01:41 PM~4225672
> *HATER
> YOUR THE FIRST TO POST BULL SHIT!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! EVERYONE B QUIET


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay what did you call him... 1) Cock 2)chicken or 3)rooster???? Either one is comedy, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HELLO ANYONE HOME


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 02:33 PM~4225606
> *THAT SET UP IS FCKN CLEAN AS FCK!
> PRETTY
> PRETTY
> ...



EEWWW...I LIKE IT WHEN A WOMAN TALKS DIRTY.....LOL
KIND OF REMINDS ME OF THIS
[attachmentid=353697]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=353694]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRY TROUBS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TROUBS IZ BACK!!! MISSED YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 02:01 PM~4225785
> * SORRY TROUBS
> *



OK THATS BETTER!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

CHUBBBBBBBBBBBBBS WHAT UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 03:01 PM~4225785
> * SORRY TROUBS
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 01:01 PM~4225368
> *DONT SHOW UP AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:
> *


YOU SONOVA............ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:24 PM~4225937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHH SHIT THATS FUKN HILARIOUS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 03:22 PM~4225923
> *YOU SONOVA............ :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BUT...NO NINTENDO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 02:24 PM~4225937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 02:27 PM~4225953
> *SORRY BUT...NO NINTENDO
> *


I NO INTELLIVISION


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 17 2005, 03:36 PM~4226008
> *
> *


WUTTUP HOMIE U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I want my shit to be doing this... that's it ask chalio for a price trouble!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 03:41 PM~4226033
> *WUTTUP HOMIE U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


SIMON :biggrin: HOOK IT UP WIT DA HYNAS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

if a fire starts in the trunk......then what good does a fire extinguisher do mounted in the trunk? :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 03:48 PM~4226080
> *if a fire starts in the trunk......then what good does a fire extinguisher do mounted in the trunk? :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *



Huh?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 02:48 PM~4226080
> *if a fire starts in the trunk......then what good does a fire extinguisher do mounted in the trunk? :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP REDDOG WHEN IS OUR WEBSITE GOING TO GET UPDATED


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

you want car pics here you go :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 03:01 PM~4226180
> *WHAT UP REDDOG WHEN IS OUR WEBSITE GOING TO GET UPDATED
> *


 :uh: j/k
Soon(wait, i've been saying that for a while) seriously in the next few weeks.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 02:50 PM~4226091
> *Huh?
> *


WHADYA MEAN "HUH"

IF THE EXTING....IS IN THE TRUNK, AND THE FIRE IS IN THE TRUNK.....HOW ARE YOU GONNA GET THE EXTING TO PUT THE FIRE OUT WITHOUT BURNING YOUR ASS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 03:06 PM~4226224
> *WHADYA MEAN "HUH"
> 
> IF THE EXTING....IS IN THE TRUNK, AND THE FIRE IS IN THE TRUNK.....HOW ARE YOU GONNA GET THE EXTING TO PUT THE FIRE OUT WITHOUT BURNING YOUR ASS
> *


QUICKLY :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

more


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Nov 17 2005, 03:07 PM~4226234
> *QUICKLY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MORE PICS FOR YOU BLUE!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=353852]
[attachmentid=353854]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 17 2005, 03:10 PM~4226257
> *more
> *


OH LA LA

NOW THESE ARE HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 04:17 PM~4226298
> *OH LA LA
> 
> NOW THESE ARE HOT!!!!!!!!
> *



Who gets off on cartoon's???....

:357 raises hand: hahahahahaha...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 04:19 PM~4226310
> *Who gets off on cartoon's???....
> 
> :357 raises hand: hahahahahaha...
> *


BLUE 7


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 17 2005, 04:20 PM~4226325
> *BLUE 7
> *



Why does 357 get off on cartoons??? Fuck if I know... let me ask him, hey Adam why do you get off on cartoons???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:19 PM~4226310
> *Who gets off on cartoon's???....
> 
> :357 raises hand: hahahahahaha...
> *


i always thought jessica rabbit was hot...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang you marinate, why did you change your reply, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:22 PM~4226347
> *Why does 357 get off on cartoons??? Fuck if I know... let me ask him, hey Adam why do you get off on cartoons???
> *




um, i think he was saying that SOUTHCENTRALs pictures of cars are hot.. 

NOT THE CARTOONS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 04:23 PM~4226359
> *Dang you marinate, why did you change your reply, lol.
> *


WHY WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:19 PM~4226310
> *Who gets off on cartoon's???....
> 
> :357 raises hand: hahahahahaha...
> *


LOOK AT WHO I QUOTED BRAINIAC...........IM TALKING BOUT THE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 03:26 PM~4226380
> *LOOK AT WHO I QUOTED BRAINIAC...........IM TALKING BOUT THE CARS :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHA 

TOLD YOU AR "SIDDIO" HALL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 04:22 PM~4226352
> *i always thought jessica rabbit was hot...
> *


[attachmentid=353872]
IF SHE KNOCKED ON MY DOOR....HAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 04:26 PM~4226380
> *LOOK AT WHO I QUOTED BRAINIAC...........IM TALKING BOUT THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 04:29 PM~4226393
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> TOLD YOU AR "SIDDIO" HALL
> ...



Hey, hey... bobble head.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 03:29 PM~4226393
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> TOLD YOU AR "SIDDIO" HALL
> ...



NOW _THATS_ FUNNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 04:34 PM~4226427
> *NOW THATS FUNNY
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

SIDI......YER MY BOY.......YER POST ARE FUNNY AS FKCU


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You guys need to wake up... lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:49 PM~4226515
> *You guys need to wake up... lol
> 
> 
> ...



i've been looking for my compact mirror.... hahahahahahahahaha 
yeah right... 


*... AR SIDDIO -- *I CRANK MYSELF UP.. I MEAN, CRACK MYSELF UP.. WAIT.. THAT DOESN'T SOUND RIGHT EITHER... LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 04:48 PM~4226512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SIDI......YER MY BOY.......YER POST ARE FUNNY AS FKCU
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:53 PM~4226545
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats funny shit.. i always wanted one of those. but my mama couldn't afford '_electronics'_
lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 03:53 PM~4226545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok frogte it .........YUO AER A JERC


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 03:57 PM~4226573
> *:biggrin:
> *


IS THAT A BLACK JOKE.............KINDA FUNNY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NO, BUT THIS IS....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LEAVE BOB ROSS ALONE..........HE'S PAINTING A HAPPY LITTLE TREE :biggrin: 

THAT IS A GOOD LOOKING FRO FOR A WHITE GUY......ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 04:58 PM~4226576
> *ok frogte it .........YUO AER A JERC
> *


Thank you sir.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahahahaha... look at what I found, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 04:06 PM~4226641
> *Thank you sir.
> *


MAN.........YER SUPPOSED TO GET MAD, AND THROW A TANTRUM AND SHIT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 05:08 PM~4226657
> *MAN.........YER SUPPOSED TO GET MAD, AND THROW A TANTRUM AND SHIT
> *



Bob Ross is pimpin it these days, lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 04:08 PM~4226651
> *Hahahahahahaha... look at what I found, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MAKES MY NOSE HURT JUST LOOKIN AT IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, im gone... 


bout to have a few drinks at the Point Resort for 'company business'



c-ya--- :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Guys! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 17 2005, 05:16 PM~4226734
> *ok, im gone...
> bout to have a few drinks at the Point Resort for 'company business'
> c-ya---  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Peace outside!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YEAH.......IM LEAVING EARLY.......GONNA CHECK OUT SOME COMPETITION FOR SUNDAY......... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 05:18 PM~4226753
> *YEAH.......IM LEAVING EARLY.......GONNA CHECK OUT SOME COMPETITION FOR SUNDAY......... :thumbsup:
> *


So what time should I expect you?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 04:24 PM~4226817
> *So what time should I expect you?
> *


MAN YOU AINT NO COMP :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 05:26 PM~4226846
> *MAN YOU AINT NO COMP :biggrin:
> *












Just playin, my car aint making it. :tears:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2005, 04:27 PM~4226862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 DOWN 49 TO GO..... :biggrin: j/p


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 17 2005, 05:30 PM~4226897
> *1 DOWN 49 TO GO..... :biggrin:  j/p
> *



http://www.digitalend.com/pics/hulk2-****.jpg


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Lates fellas.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 17 2005, 02:50 PM~4225255
> *NE1 MEMBER SPYCAM?
> [attachmentid=353595]
> *



yea whatever happend to that Cat? I remember he kept trying to get me to sell him my glock illegally :dunno: :dunno: I bet DeeLoc knows


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2005, 08:23 PM~4228591
> *yea whatever happend to that Cat? I remember he kept trying to get me to sell him my glock illegally :dunno:  :dunno: I bet DeeLoc knows
> *


He's in Indiana right now. He's up at the machine shop trying to build his super motor. Ask Chalio about it Mike, its the one that was supposed to be out how long ago?????

Is Nick from Streetstars going to the "I" picnic? I want to pick up a copy of the DVD. I'm sending my $ with PHXKSTM. I gotta work, maybe I'll come up during my lunch break tho. 

Hey JEN, hit up PHXKSTM, he wants to talk to you about the lowrider bike your son's got.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

from what I hear nick will not be making it to the picnic as his kid had to be admitted to the hospital today, but johnny (73 riviera) will be there with dvds


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

aww dam, I hope nick's kid's is alright.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone yesterday, I got connected with some people and there coming over to look at the 72. Hopefully now, I can be out there after winter!!
I'll post pic's of before and after during the build.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

uuuuuugggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TOO MUCH ALCOHOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wish I could say the same, I have to work all weekend!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I mean from last night..... & I am @ work :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?

the weather is nice today...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Titty bars or what??
Well, I'll be on later to see what's happening.....going to airport, pick up moms' for the holidays.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2005, 08:28 AM~4230841
> *Titty bars or what??
> *




:dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 09:29 AM~4230846
> *:dunno:
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 08:48 AM~4230630
> *uuuuuugggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TOO MUCH ALCOHOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HERE U GO BUBBZ...........
[attachmentid=354635]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 08:33 AM~4230861
> *HERE U GO BUBBZ...........
> [attachmentid=354635]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 08:29 AM~4230846
> *:dunno:
> *



HERE YOU GO BUBBZ :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=354637]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 18 2005, 08:35 AM~4230869
> *HER YOU GO BUBBZ  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=354637]
> *




WHOA --- WTF ---- HOMIES DOING THE SPLITS AND SHIT???... HAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 18 2005, 09:35 AM~4230869
> *HERE YOU GO BUBBZ  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=354637]
> *


THATS FUKN GAY...ONLY WOMEN AND CARS 
ARE ALLOWED TO BE POSTED HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 08:40 AM~4230887
> *THATS FUKN GAY...ONLY WOMEN AND CARS
> ARE ALLOWED TO BE POSTED HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 08:40 AM~4230887
> *THATS FUKN GAY...ONLY WOMEN AND CARS
> ARE ALLOWED TO BE POSTED HERE :biggrin:
> *


DON'T BE JELOUS BECAUSE THEY CAN DO THE SPLITS AND YOU CAN'T :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHHAAA WHAAAA WHAAA --- 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU NEVER HEAR ME COMPLAIN ABOUT THE *GIRLS* -- -- --

GIVE BACK A LITTLE OK--- A FEW GUY PIX NEVER HURT NOBODY


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 18 2005, 09:42 AM~4230903
> *DON'T BE JELOUS BECAUSE THEY CAN DO THE SPLITS AND YOU CAN'T :biggrin:
> *


ACTUALLY I CAN BUT ONLY WHEN IM DRUNK.....YOU CANT FEEL THE PAIN
AS MUCH............

I'LL GO DROP OFF THE 8...(dont know why you need so many im not drinking) 
KEGS TONIGHT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 09:49 AM~4230949
> *
> *



BUBBZ IS ALWAYS OPENING HER MOUTH .........WHY DO YOU THINK WE 
WENT FROM PAGE 279-------------TO ALMOST 600 IN LIKE THREE WEEKS :0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 08:54 AM~4230980
> *BUBBZ IS ALWAYS OPENING HER MOUTH .........WHY DO YOU THINK WE
> WENT FROM PAGE 279-------------TO ALMOST 600 IN LIKE THREE WEEKS :0
> *


 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

oh dang


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 08:54 AM~4230980
> *BUBBZ IS ALWAYS OPENING HER MOUTH .........WHY DO YOU THINK WE
> WENT FROM PAGE 279-------------TO ALMOST 600 IN LIKE THREE WEEKS :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

------------> SO ALL I GOTTA DO IS KEEP MY MOUTH OPEN AND 
357 WILL GIVE *ME* ORAL???? OK, I'LL TRY THAT!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HEY! WHY R U COMPLAINING -- THIS SHIT IS FUNNY --- 
THIS SITE IS VERY EDUCATIONAL.... 
PLUS YOU CAN THANK A COMPANY THAT HAS 
THIER HEAD UP THIER ASS AND DOESN'T GIVE ME SHIT TO DO!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 09:59 AM~4231021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ------------> SO ALL I GOTTA DO IS KEEP MY MOUTH OPEN AND
> ...



TRUE ...TRUE....BUT I DONT LIKE THE PIC WITH 
THE GUYS HEAD UP HIS ASS.......NEITHER ONE OF THEM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 08:59 AM~4231021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ------------> SO ALL I GOTTA DO IS KEEP MY MOUTH OPEN AND
> ...


i want to work where you work at.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

slam dunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHEN YA'LL SEE BIG RAY TELL HIM I PICKED HIS SHIRT UP FROM THE DRY CLEANERS FOR HIM... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY TROUBS! I FOUND YOUR BOTTLE OPENER....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

o dam


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 18 2005, 08:59 AM~4231017
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



'SUP DEELOC


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=354685]


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBS YOU BRING THE KEGS...
I'LL BRING THE STRIPPERS.... HAHAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT..........IS ALOT OF CHOCOLATE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERE THE HECK DID EVERYONE GO?..............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 07:48 AM~4230630
> *uuuuuugggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TOO MUCH ALCOHOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats not what you were saying last night HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 10:05 AM~4231453
> *WHERE THE HECK DID EVERYONE GO?..............
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 08:24 AM~4230811
> *Sup?
> 
> the weather is nice today...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 09:11 AM~4231100
> *WHEN YA'LL SEE BIG RAY TELL HIM I PICKED HIS SHIRT UP FROM THE DRY CLEANERS FOR HIM... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=354751]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm back I had to get my hair cut, lol.

Waddup Ray?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RAY......WHERE YA BEEN BUDDY?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everybody??? Damn I missed a whole lot of nothing! What's new?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 18 2005, 11:58 AM~4231821
> *What's up everybody???  Damn I missed a whole lot of nothing!  What's new?? :wave:  :wave:
> *



The weather... It's nice!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

man they blocked me @ work.  ..i got today off.....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 18 2005, 12:00 PM~4231842
> *man they blocked me @ work.  ..i got today off.....
> *



That's kool, shit I wish I had the day off... bastard!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 18 2005, 10:15 AM~4231528
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats not what you were saying last night HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



*
whatever!!!!!

why you gotta make fun of me??????? your lucky I just passed out and not harrassed you guys all night!!! hahahahaa*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 10:55 AM~4231801
> *I'm back I had to get my hair cut, lol.
> 
> Waddup Ray?
> *


whats crackin homie...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OOOOOOOH.....i went and saw leon's pretty ass blue regal.....man i love that thing....gave me a lil sample......pulling it into the street for a lil head light bouncin.....

im thinkin bout pickin it up in jan if he hasnt sold it yet :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wuuuuzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuppppp big ray---- sup JEN!!!!




how come everyone comes back when TROUBS is gone... hahahaha 
thats fucked up!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 11:03 AM~4231872
> *wuuuuzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuppppp big ray---- sup JEN!!!!
> how come everyone comes back when TROUBS is gone... hahahaha
> thats fucked up!
> *


 :wave: what up?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 11:01 AM~4231851
> *
> whatever!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: supp bubbz you know you miss me...
[attachmentid=354770]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 18 2005, 11:01 AM~4231857
> *OOOOOOOH.....i went and saw leon's pretty ass blue regal.....man i love that thing....gave me a lil sample......pulling it into the street for a lil head light bouncin.....
> 
> im thinkin bout pickin it up in jan if he hasnt sold it yet :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 18 2005, 10:59 AM~4231017
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wadup Dee! :thumbsup: 
Wish I could make it down for the "I" picnic!, but I'm working on it. I just got a job offer in Phoenix today


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 18 2005, 11:15 AM~4231954
> *Wadup Dee! :thumbsup:
> Wish I could make it down for the "I" picnic!, but I'm working on it. I just got a job offer in Phoenix today
> *


yea, I heard McDonalds is hiring. j/k


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 10:05 AM~4231453
> *WHERE THE HECK DID EVERYONE GO?..............
> *


just got back from breakfest. Villiage Inn ummm good.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

who hoping this sunday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 18 2005, 12:47 PM~4232176
> *who hoping this sunday
> *



Not me... I don't think trouble is either. :tears:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm taking my car


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 18 2005, 12:52 PM~4232214
> *i'm taking my car
> *



I'll be there to support :biggrin: .


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the monte isnt coming out.....veeeeeery in...ter...esting

awwwww...thats a shame :tears:............












NOT


whatever, i think yall are bullshitin... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 18 2005, 01:03 PM~4232299
> *the monte isnt coming out.....veeeeeery in...ter...esting
> 
> awwwww...thats a shame :tears:............
> ...



I'm serious bro, the car isn't comming out.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i'll believe it when i see it.....eerrrrr.....dont see it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm ready 2 hop


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 18 2005, 01:08 PM~4232337
> *i'll believe it when i see it.....eerrrrr.....dont see it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT ALMOST ALL WEEK BUT I DONT THINK 
IT WILL BE DONE I WILL BE TOO BUSY TOMORROW TO WORK ON IT SOOOOOO.... :dunno: :dunno: IF I COULD FINISH IT ON SUNDAY


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

what time does the hop start


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up everyone.....trouble, I'll drop by after 5 to talk to chalio about my ride and see what he can do.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2005, 01:15 PM~4232395
> *Wat up everyone.....trouble, I'll drop by after 5 to talk to chalio about my ride and see what he can do.
> *


COOL I'LL BE THERE ABOUT 5:30


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup Trouble!!!! You going to Loco's tonight? or 6-shoooooters? :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

alright then, got to get back to work.......have to do something around here. I love my job!!! Get paid to be on-line all day (not supposed to be)! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 18 2005, 01:18 PM~4232414
> *'sup Trouble!!!!  You going to Loco's tonight? or 6-shoooooters? :cheesy:
> *


.....HAHAHA :nono: :nono: I GOT IN TROUBLE LAST FRIDAY
DIDNT GET HOME TILL 6'N DA MORNIN .........................SO ILL BE AT LOCOS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 11:21 AM~4232436
> *.....HAHAHA  :nono:  :nono:  I GOT IN TROUBLE LAST FRIDAY
> DIDNT GET HOME TILL 6'N DA MORNIN .........................SO ILL BE AT LOCOS
> *


Kool...I'll drop by and kick with you homies!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 18 2005, 01:23 PM~4232461
> *Kool...I'll drop by and kick with you homies!
> *


KICK WHAT...... :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 18 2005, 01:23 PM~4232461
> *Kool...I'll drop by and kick with you homies!
> *



I'LL HAVE THE BEER ON ICE AND THE FIRE BURNING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

U PEOPLE SUCK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 12:10 PM~4232348
> *I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT ALMOST ALL WEEK BUT I DONT THINK
> IT WILL BE DONE I WILL BE TOO BUSY TOMORROW TO WORK ON IT SOOOOOO.... :dunno:  :dunno:  IF I COULD FINISH IT ON SUNDAY
> *


same on the east side......we've been workin on the wagon every night til about 12:30.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 01:45 PM~4232645
> *U PEOPLE SUCK
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 12:51 PM~4232683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! what he said.... :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hahahahaha.........TROUBLES A ****....TROUBLES A ****


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Jen what time you gone head over to the picnic on sunday?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 18 2005, 01:46 PM~4232651
> *same on the east side......we've been workin on the wagon every night til about 12:30.
> *


DIDNT YOU TRY IT OUT YESTERDAY?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 01:51 PM~4232683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY GIRLS BUT I DIDNT SEE IT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=354865]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 18 2005, 11:08 AM~4231913
> *:biggrin: supp bubbz you know you miss me...
> [attachmentid=354770]
> *





OF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 18 2005, 01:56 PM~4232729
> *hahahahaha.........TROUBLES A ****....TROUBLES A ****
> *


YOUR A **** :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 02:05 PM~4233239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 02:25 PM~4233368
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN, SHES FALLEN AND CANT GET UP.. HAHAHAHAHAHA






I'M BORED... FUCK WORK.. FUCK TRAFFIC... AND IN BLUE 7 SPIRIT.. 
FUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=354941]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

^^^^^^


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 01:09 PM~4232832
> *DIDNT YOU TRY IT OUT YESTERDAY?
> *


YEAH......EVERYTHING IS IN.......JUST GOTTA WORK OUT SOME KINKS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY BUBBZ YOU STILL FEELING LIKE THIS?
[attachmentid=354943]


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 02:17 PM~4233316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: [attachmentid=354947]


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 03:52 PM~4233551
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY FOOL I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD A 
TAT ON YOUR BELLY


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 02:53 PM~4233559
> *HEY FOOL I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD A
> TAT ON YOUR BELLY
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HA-HA....LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 02:52 PM~4233551
> *:biggrin:
> *


YIKES - RAZOR BURN.. FUCK THAT!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 03:57 PM~4233585
> *YIKES - RAZOR BURN.. FUCK THAT!
> *


CHIT I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT WHY YOU STARRING SO HARD


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 02:57 PM~4233585
> *YIKES - RAZOR BURN.. FUCK THAT!
> *


wax on, wax off


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 18 2005, 04:01 PM~4233618
> *:biggrin:
> *


FINALLY SOMETHING WORTH READING


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 02:45 PM~4233486
> *
> *



Hey RedDog you seen them drunk hoes in that parking lot too? :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2005, 04:12 PM~4233706
> *Hey RedDog you seen them drunk hoes in that parking lot too?  :0
> *


GET YOUR EAGLE ON GIRL..........
SERIOUSLY....IF YOU SEEN THAT IN PERSON.........
I KNOW YOU WOULD OF GOT A CLOSER LOOK I MEAN PIC.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ohh shit. I just got that off the net. I didn't know there was a series of them. :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2005, 04:12 PM~4233706
> *Hey RedDog you seen them drunk hoes in that parking lot too?  :0
> *


LOOK AT HER FRIENDS THERE FUKN CRACKNIG UP INSTEAD OF 
COVERING HER UP


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 03:17 PM~4233758
> *LOOK AT HER FRIENDS THERE FUKN CRACKNIG UP INSTEAD OF
> COVERING HER UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
those are REAL friends.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 03:16 PM~4233747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ohh shit. I just got that off the net. I didn't know there was a series of them. :0
> *



:dunno: i got that shit in an email a while ago.. the rest of them are different and nasty...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2005, 03:19 PM~4233785
> *:dunno: i got that shit in an email a while ago.. the rest of them are different and nasty...
> *


post them up then. what are you waiting for :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 02:57 PM~4233592
> *CHIT I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT WHY YOU STARRING SO HARD
> *



YOU DONT HAVE TO BE STARING TO SEE THAT SHIT.... GROSS... 

MAYBE I JUST HAVE A BIGGER SCREEN THAN YOU... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 03:21 PM~4233808
> *post them up then. what are you waiting for :biggrin:
> *



they ain't of the same girl tho... other nasty/but funny shit...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

now that's nasty. looks like she fell in her own piss.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

speaking about piss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I thought only lil kids had that problem.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2005, 03:24 PM~4233832
> *
> *





SEE GUYS!! THATS A PROBLEM... SHE LOOKS NORMAL ENOUGH.. BUT REALLY - 
SHE'S A BED WETTER.. @ LEAST YOU FOUND OUT @ THE CLUB INSTEAD OF LATER THAT NIGHT..LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

bye everyone... hope to see ya'll at the picnic!!!!!!

good luck to the BLACK WAGON!!! !!! 

oh, ok... good luck to everyone!!! :thumbsup:

LETS REPRESENT AZ TO THE FULLEST AND SHOW 
ANY CLOWNS FROM OUT OF TOWN HOW WE GET DOWN!!!


EEEWWW!!! I'M ON FIRE....!!! HAHAHAHA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 04:52 PM~4234035
> *bye everyone... hope to see ya'll at the picnic!!!!!!
> 
> good luck to the BLACK WAGON!!! !!!
> ...



DAMN WE FINALLY GOT RID OF HER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SHIT SHES BACK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 04:02 PM~4234126
> *SHIT SHES BACK
> *



:roflmao: YALL ARE FUCKED UP.............BUT ITS FUNNY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 05:02 PM~4234126
> *SHIT SHES BACK
> *



Is she writing a novel?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK DUNNO WUTT SHES DOIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 03:58 PM~4234090
> *DAMN WE FINALLY GOT RID OF HER
> *




*
FUCK THAT


YOU LOVE ME TROUBS!!!!! 

YOU AINT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

around here we call that a STALKER. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 18 2005, 04:02 PM~4234126
> *SHIT SHES BACK
> *



that hurts TROUBS : ( 


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 18 2005, 04:19 PM~4234275
> *around here we call that a STALKER. :biggrin:
> *



YOU'D HAVE TO BE PRETTY HARD UP TO STALK TROUBLE....
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 18 2005, 05:22 PM~4234307
> *YOU'D HAVE TO BE PRETTY HARD UP TO STALK TROUBLE....
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



trouble is a pretty easy guy to get a hold of, no need to stalk, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh snaps!!!! Sup everyone.....couldn't stop laughing!!!! Boss looking at me all weird.

Well, I'm outta hea, troubs, I'll see you in bit at chalio's............


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 18 2005, 04:24 PM~4234319
> *trouble is a pretty easy guy to get a hold of, no need to stalk, lol.
> *


so true!! he makes himself 'available' haahahahhahahahaahahahahaha























JUST PLAYING!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm outtie Five Thousand, peace!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

SEE EVERYBODY TOMORROW... IT SHOULD BE A GOOD DAY.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So what's the next picnic, Majestics Toys for Tots?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 21 2005, 01:46 AM~4246894
> *So what's the next picnic, Majestics Toys for Tots?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 20 2005, 11:46 PM~4246894
> *So what's the next picnic, Majestics Toys for Tots?
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone? Everybody still asleep?? Couldn't make it out yesterday, had to work. Does anybody have pic's to post??
Back to the grind here.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP PANIFER? HUNG OVER HUH!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 08:41 AM~4247832
> *WHAT UP PANIFER? HUNG OVER HUH!!!
> *


No, I'm good. I only drank like 2 beers yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 07:45 AM~4247846
> *No, I'm good.  I only drank like 2 beers yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


Good morning!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 21 2005, 08:50 AM~4247861
> *Good morning!
> *


Hey! What are you up to? :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 09:45 AM~4247846
> *No, I'm good.  I only drank like 2 beers yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


2 BEERS YEAH RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 09:02 AM~4247920
> *2 BEERS YEAH RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Yup! I cant say the same for Donna! She has to be hurtin this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 21 2005, 09:05 AM~4247930
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY  :biggrin:
> *


it took you all that time to say what's up everybody??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 10:06 AM~4247935
> *Yup!  I cant say the same for Donna!  She has to be hurtin this morning! :biggrin:
> *


WHY WHO DID SHE END UP WITH OR WAS SHE DRUNK AS HELL


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 09:07 AM~4247941
> *it took you all that time to say what's up everybody??? :biggrin:
> *




YEAP


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 09:08 AM~4247947
> *WHY WHO DID SHE END UP WITH OR WAS SHE DRUNK AS HELL
> *


EXTREMELY INTOXICATED! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WASSUP CAT?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Morning Jen!!!!!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

wuz up every 1.......great event yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

was up remi good win last night bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE THE PICS AT????


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey REDDOG, I heard the shout out to you on KDAY at lunch time. That was pretty tight! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 10:45 AM~4247846
> *No, I'm good.  I only drank like 2 beers yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


  sup gurl?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup erbody? I told you guys the car wasn't coming out, Shit I didn't even make it.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 21 2005, 12:14 PM~4248979
> *was up remi good win last night bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey thanks bro it was cool kickin it with you last night.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 21 2005, 01:32 PM~4249506
> *  sup gurl?
> *


Hey Nim! Ready for New Years??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 04:34 PM~4249910
> *Hey Nim!  Ready for New Years??
> *


I already got my ticket so I will be there for sure you going?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 21 2005, 02:13 PM~4249777
> *hey thanks bro it was cool kickin it with you last night.
> *


Hey Congrats!! I heard you shut somebody down last night!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 21 2005, 02:36 PM~4249918
> *I already got my ticket so I will be there for sure you going?
> *


Cool! Yep we're going! It's a great way to start a New Year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 04:38 PM~4249934
> *Cool!  Yep we're going!  It's a great way to start a New Year!  :thumbsup:
> *


  for sure see you all there


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 02:45 PM~4249977
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


what's all that about?? :scrutinize:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 21 2005, 04:57 PM~4250077
> *what's all that about?? :scrutinize:
> *


he just crazy LOL sup my brother? :uh: :ugh:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 21 2005, 02:51 PM~4250017
> *  for sure see you all there
> *


Definitely! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 21 2005, 12:22 PM~4249059
> *WHERE THE PICS AT????
> *



 I got a couple.... should i post them here or post your rides :dunno:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

both


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
the pics are all mixed up.. but here's the pics i took from the individuals picnic.. i'll post them here cuz that's where most people look anyways.. :biggrin: 










before leaving had to take a snapshot








another








fueling up the monte








and the caddy


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

this one had gas








ready to roll


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:









lookin good from the outside








VIP parking


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

phoenix riderz


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

thats a clean 63 :worship: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Some pics were taken by my bro MonteLoko87... so i gotta credit him before he :twak: me...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MonteLoko87 took most of these next ones... which explains why some cars got multiple pics... but fuckit...  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

the black el camino is 4 sale in the pics anybody wants it hit me up ready to swing


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad: some of the night shots sucked


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Last ones... the rest were blurry night shots...


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

BLACK EL CAMINO IS 4 SALE HIT ME UP IF U WANT IT ... WILL TRADE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

this car was stolen last night or early this morning...anybody know anything please call 623-764-1219....
[attachmentid=358914]
..this guy came from out of town to support an az event...any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 21 2005, 10:02 PM~4253139
> *this car was stolen last night or early this morning...anybody know anything please call 623-764-1219....
> [attachmentid=358914]
> ..this guy came from out of town to support an az event...any help would be greatly appreciated
> *


That is some bullshit! Not only the car was stolen...so was the trailer and truck it was hooked up to. Please either let me know or call the # BIG RAY posted if you have any info.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 21 2005, 09:46 PM~4253034
> *BLACK EL CAMINO IS 4 SALE HIT ME UP IF U WANT IT ... WILL TRADE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOT SERVED BY THE LINCOLN ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 09:04 AM~4254382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOT SERVED BY THE LINCOLN ? ? ? ? ?
> *



Sup? I apologize for not being there on Sunday to meet some of you, but $1500.00 was more than enough reason not to go. 

One more thing, that's stupid to steal that car. :shakes head:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning!

I would like to say thanks to Da knightstalker for the nice pics! Man I was there all f'n day and didn't even realize that so many people showed up...all of the sudden everyone was there. Big props to the Individuals for another good event!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 22 2005, 09:27 AM~4254457
> *Good morning!
> 
> I would like to say thanks to Da knightstalker for the nice pics!  Man I was there all f'n day and didn't even realize that so many people showed up...all of the sudden everyone was there.  Big props to the Individuals for another good event!
> *


PROLLY CUZ YOU WERE DRUNK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DID ANYONE GET ANY PICS OF THE 64"S ??????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

any more pics of the hopping action?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice pics homie!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD PICTURES KNIGHTSTALKER.... :thumbsup: 



ME & 357 TOOK A FEW MORE PICTURES.... HE SHOULD BE POSTING THEM TODAY!!! 

THESE PICTURES ARE FOR THE SOLE USE OF PEOPLE THAT ATTENDED ..... IF YOU MISSED IT... TOO BAD FOR YOU.. PLEASE SCROLL DOWN THRU THE PICTURES... AND DO NOT LOOK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

tyrone "hard at work"........................shhhhhiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

gettin ready to head out


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

here comes _REAL_ trouble


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oooooooh.......my neighbors _LOVE_ us


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

yea Knightstalker great pics


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

morning AZ-----good time on sunday


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 09:47 AM~4254544
> *GOOD PICTURES KNIGHTSTALKER....  :thumbsup:
> ME & 357 TOOK A FEW MORE PICTURES.... HE SHOULD BE POSTING THEM TODAY!!!
> 
> ...



I'll look if I want!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 09:37 AM~4254483
> *DID ANYONE GET ANY PICS OF THE 64"S ??????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 09:12 AM~4254680
> *I'll look if I want!
> *




TAKE YOUR OWN PICTURES


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

rude!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"i dont know what im supposed to do today"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 10:17 AM~4254714
> *TAKE YOUR OWN PICTURES
> *



Pfffffffff... I'll look if I want, what are you gonna do about it? Not a damn thing!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

gettin ready


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 09:26 AM~4254778
> *Pfffffffff... I'll look if I want, what are you gonna do about it? Not a damn thing!
> *



ok, i'll make a deal with you... 
you can look .... 




for $1500 dollars... ... ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 10:33 AM~4254823
> *ok, i'll make a deal with you...
> you can look ....
> for $1500 dollars... ... ...
> *



I spent that money already, and I'll still look!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone! What up trouble!? Couldn't make it, had to work. Great pic's everyone. Doe's anyone have some of the hopping action??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

moments before houston had a problem


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 10:39 AM~4254858
> *Sup everyone! What up trouble!? Couldn't make it, had to work. Great pic's everyone. Doe's anyone have some of the hopping action??
> *


SUP HOMIE....YOU MISSED A GOOD TIME SUNDAY
O'WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

vegas gettin up


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 10:41 AM~4254873
> *moments before houston had a problem
> *



SOOOOO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK FOR YOUR FIRST PIC-NIC?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LV


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup Nene?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 09:44 AM~4254893
> *SUP HOMIE....YOU MISSED A GOOD TIME SUNDAY
> O'WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


I'll be there next time, I really can't wait to get the 72 done. I don't want to show up without anything, know what I mean?? Angelo and Joe came over Saturday to look at the car. They liked it, and as soon as I get the motor and tranny out, i'm sending it out to chalio then to Angelo to get it painted.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 09:45 AM~4254904
> *SOOOOO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK FOR YOUR FIRST PIC-NIC?
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ya know.......its the people that make it fun


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 10:51 AM~4254943
> *I'll be there next time, I really can't wait to get the 72 done. I don't want to show up without anything, know what I mean?? Angelo and Joe came over Saturday to look at the car. They liked it, and as soon as I get the motor and tranny out, i'm sending it out to chalio then to Angelo to get it painted.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 09:35 AM~4254836
> *I spent that money already, and I'll still look!
> *




i'll just bill you...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is Calicat's 2 boys and my son....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

STREET LIFE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PHX


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PHX


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 09:45 AM~4254904
> *SOOOOO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK FOR YOUR FIRST PIC-NIC?
> *



WHATCHA THINK ABOUT ROLLIN OUT LIKE 10-12 DEEP TO STREETLIFE? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 11:03 AM~4255013
> *STREET LIFE IN DA HOUSE
> *



Was that Monte single or double??? and I heard it hit 46". trouble did you hop your car?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 11:08 AM~4255044
> *WHATCHA THINK ABOUT ROLLIN OUT  LIKE 10-12 DEEP TO STREETLIFE? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT WAS COOL TO BAD MY SHIT WAS CHIPPIN I THOUGHT 
IT WOULD WORK BETTER THAN THAT...O'WELL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 11:10 AM~4255057
> *Was that Monte single or double??? and I heard it hit 46". trouble did you hop your car?
> *


SINGLE,YUP AND NOPE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

bout 10:30 and we're tryin to get Jeremy's lincoln home.......busted a waterpump hose while he was servin P-dog and that El Co :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

freeway cruizin


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what's next on the calendar??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 11:11 AM~4255066
> *SINGLE,YUP AND NOPE
> *



Well that sucks... Did you get called out at all?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 09:45 AM~4254904
> *SOOOOO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK FOR YOUR FIRST PIC-NIC?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

.... you gotta love rollin' in deep.... !!!
.... plus the cars.. the clubs... the people.... the hop.... 
.... the lincoln bangin' in the parking lot.... 

all that shit...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 10:10 AM~4255061
> *THAT WAS COOL TO BAD MY SHIT WAS CHIPPIN I THOUGHT
> IT WOULD WORK BETTER THAN THAT...O'WELL
> *


EH.....THERE WILL BE ANOTHER DAY.....FO SHO..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ok........since the wagon was being difficult at the hop on sunday, on monday we changed some shit and tried it again in the cul-de-sac


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

the wagon will have its day too!!!

for those that just seen it for the first time Sunday.. buy the Rollin video!!!! 

it does its thing...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and the verdict is in..... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 11:01 AM~4255366
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and then we KILLED IT AGAIN.........this time its gotta go to a shop......tore the left spring tower in the front.......  :angry: :thumbsdown:  :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 11:01 AM~4255366
> *:0
> *




:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 
TOLD YOU!!!! --


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oooooooooh yeaaaaaaahhhhh.........i almost forgot......

this is for P-DOG AND THAT ELCO

CHECK YER SELF..............JUST LIKE THAT BUMPER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT IS AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone! Just enjoying the pic's!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 11:06 AM~4255401
> *oooooooooh yeaaaaaaahhhhh.........i almost forgot......
> 
> this is for P-DOG AND THAT ELCO
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 07:31 AM~4254466
> *PROLLY CUZ YOU WERE DRUNK
> *


Wrong! It was an alcohol free day :biggrin: 

But you guys were all drunk!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 12:06 PM~4255401
> *oooooooooh yeaaaaaaahhhhh.........i almost forgot......
> 
> this is for P-DOG AND THAT ELCO
> ...



What did it hit???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 11:16 AM~4255478
> *What did it hit???
> *


not sure......36........ :dunno:


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

to whoever said the elco got served by the lincoln...the elco got as high as the lincoln in 3 hits before it broke... so how did i get served???? ill drive to mesa tonight if i have to.
lets hear from the owner i got served


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 12:19 PM~4255500
> *to whoever said the elco got served by the lincoln...the elco got as high as the lincoln in 3 hits before it broke... so how did i get served???? ill drive to mesa tonight if i have to.
> lets hear from the owner i got served
> *



:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:19 AM~4255500
> *to whoever said the elco got served by the lincoln...the elco got as high as the lincoln in 3 hits before it broke... so how did i get served???? ill drive to mesa tonight if i have to.
> lets hear from the owner i got served
> *


who said they got the same inches??? lol

it did BREAK tho, right??? - and the lincoln KEPT hitting RIGHT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:19 AM~4255500
> *to whoever said the elco got served by the lincoln...the elco got as high as the lincoln in 3 hits before it broke... so how did i get served???? ill drive to mesa tonight if i have to.
> lets hear from the owner i got served
> *


<span style='color:red'>YOU ARE GOING TO MESA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND GUESS.......... WHAT THE OWNER AND SWITCH HITTER IS GONNA SAY THE SAME SHIT

(SAME DUDE)


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

i alredy talk to the dude in the lincoln we're cool...so why you keep talking shit you damn cheerleaders?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:26 AM~4255551
> *i alredy talk to the dude in the lincoln we're cool...so why you keep talking  shit you damn cheerleaders?
> *


YEAH I WAS STANDING THERE.......YOU WERE COOL THEN.......I JUST DONT WHY YOUR MOUTH IS SOOOOOOOOO GOD DAMN LOUD ON THE STREET


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

to 357 pull your piece of shit out. your talking like you got someting that hops


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

this is the owner of the elco not paul...im the one that builds the cars


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:31 AM~4255596
> *this is the owner of the elco not paul...im the one that builds the cars
> *




lets see the title... FUCK THAT.. lets see proof of insurance in your name!!! haahahahhahaha cuz you weren't the owner on sunday...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:29 AM~4255578
> *to 357 pull your piece of shit out. your talking like you got someting that hops
> *



UNFORTUNATELY........THAT WAGON BROKE ON MONDAY

CHECK THE NEW ROLLIN VIDEO.......THE WAGON IS BANGING LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA

I DONT OWN IT, BUT I BUILT IT......FRONT YARD SHIT.....NO SHOP AFFILIATION.....AND WE DO PULL IT OUT

BELIEVE ME, WHEN IT HITS THE STREETS AGAIN.....WE WILL COME LOOKING FOR YOU


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright you guys...


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

fix it today ill be down there tonight and 25 inches aint shit.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 12:32 PM~4255610
> *UNFORTUNATELY........THAT WAGON BROKE ON MONDAY
> 
> CHECK THE NEW ROLLIN VIDEO.......THE WAGON IS BANGING LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA
> ...



That video is already out?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IF YER THE OWNER AND BUILDER.......MUCH PROPS........ELCO IS SUPER CLEAN.......NO DISRESPECT

AND P-DOG CAN TALK ALL HE WANTS, 

BUT WHEN HE GETS IN JEREMY'S FACE (OWNER OF LINCOLN) AND STRAIGHT DISSES THE CAR AND GETS IN MY HOMEBOY GABE'S FACE AND IS SCREAMIN SHIT.........FUCK THAT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:35 AM~4255623
> *fix it today ill be down there tonight and 25 inches aint shit.
> *




BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:35 AM~4255623
> *fix it today ill be down there tonight and 25 inches aint shit.
> *


not quite that easy

there will be another day........WE AINT GOING ANYWHERE


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

where should i meet you girls i mean guys at?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:38 AM~4255647
> *where should i meet you girls i mean guys at?
> *


A SU MADRES


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

paul took it wrong it was a misunderstanding we cleared it all up


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 12:41 PM~4255667
> *paul took it wrong it was a misunderstanding we cleared it all up
> *



Who the fuk is talking now? Is there multiple people with this screen name or are you guys sharing an account? Seriously WTF? I lost who was talking... It sounds like some split personality shit, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:35 AM~4255623
> *fix it today ill be down there tonight and 25 inches aint shit.
> *



THATS THE 2ND OR 3RD HIT.......ON 2.5 TONS.......TRUST ME.......WE'VE GOT YOUR #

I SAID THE DR. SIDE TOWER TORE......GONNA HAVE TO GO TO A SHOP BEFORE YOU GET A CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 12:35 PM~4255628
> *That video is already out?
> *


YUP I'LL SELL YOU A COPY FOR FOR $10 DOLLAS.....HAHA J/P...(no i'm not).....
OK NO FOR REAL THEY ARE OUT FOR $20.00 I HAVE ONE IF YOU WANT IT?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 12:46 PM~4255689
> *Who the fuk is talking now? Is there multiple people with this screen name or are you guys sharing an account? Seriously WTF? I lost who was talking... It sounds like some split personality shit, lol.
> *


THAT NAME IS PROLLY LIKE "RAGTOP73" EVERYONE HAS THAT PASSWORD???????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:03 PM~4255772
> *YUP I'LL SELL YOU A COPY FOR FOR $10 DOLLAS.....HAHA J/P...(no i'm not).....
> OK NO FOR REAL THEY ARE OUT FOR $20.00 I HAVE ONE IF YOU WANT IT?
> *



BOOTLEGGER











p/s SIDDY - i gottem for $8.50 ha ha ha ha


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:03 PM~4255772
> *YUP I'LL SELL YOU A COPY FOR FOR $10 DOLLAS.....HAHA J/P...(no i'm not).....
> OK NO FOR REAL THEY ARE OUT FOR $20.00 I HAVE ONE IF YOU WANT IT?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, lets get back to important shit... ha ha ha


you know you are fuked when.........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:04 PM~4255778
> *THAT NAME IS PROLLY LIKE "RAGTOP73" EVERYONE HAS THAT PASSWORD???????
> *



I need some recent videos. Where can I get some at??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 12:13 PM~4255820
> *I need some recent videos. Where can I get some at??
> *



blockbuster.. duh!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 12:14 PM~4255832
> *blockbuster.. duh!
> *


Don't have mebership :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 01:14 PM~4255832
> *blockbuster.. duh!
> *


I SWEAR YOUR AN ASS SOMETIMES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 12:14 PM~4255832
> *blockbuster.. duh!
> *


See, I can't even afford the "m" in membership!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:16 PM~4255852
> *I SWEAR YOUR AN ASS SOMETIMES
> *




YOU HAVE SUCH A WAY WITH WORDS!! lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 12:19 PM~4255864
> *See, I can't even afford the "m" in membership!!!
> *


your lucky i let that slide....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 12:16 PM~4255850
> *Don't have mebership :biggrin:
> *


hey bro........dont mind her.....shes just a smart ass......but she means no harm....i'll give her the elbow later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 01:21 PM~4255875
> *hey bro........dont mind her.....shes just a smart ass......but she means no harm....i'll give her the elbow later tonight :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL IT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:23 PM~4255884
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL IT
> *


yup.......FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 12:26 PM~4255903
> *yup.......FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Daaaaammmmmmm!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta get back to work, Talk to you all later.............


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 01:26 PM~4255903
> *yup.......FROM THE TOP ROPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


357602 AT WORK...............


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 11:11 AM~4255811
> *ok, lets get back to important shit... ha ha ha
> you know you are fuked when.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

this is for the OWNER of the elcamino, you seemed like a cool guy and to me you took the loss like a man should its just your friend p-dogg wouldn't quit flapping at the gums and made you look bad by association. And just to clarify the lincoln didnt even start hitting good until after the elco broke so you cant say that it did the same as the linc which was bumpering. and good luck selling that clean ass elco. :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 22 2005, 12:38 PM~4255985
> *this is for the OWNER of the elcamino, you seemed like a cool guy and to me you took the loss like a man should its just your friend p-dogg wouldn't quit flapping at the gums and made you look bad by association. And just to clarify the lincoln didnt even start hitting good until after the elco broke so you cant say that it did the same as the linc which was bumpering. and good luck selling that clean ass elco. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 22 2005, 01:38 PM~4255985
> *this is for the OWNER of the elcamino, you seemed like a cool guy and to me you took the loss like a man should its just your friend p-dogg wouldn't quit flapping at the gums and made you look bad by association. And just to clarify the lincoln didnt even start hitting good until after the elco broke so you cant say that it did the same as the linc which was bumpering. and good luck selling that clean ass elco. :thumbsup:
> *


FOR SOME REASON I LIKE THAT ELCO
SHIT WISH I COULD AFFORD IT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

did any of you see that shit in lowrider general about romell gettin DMX to join rollerz only cc and maybe even the phoenix chapter


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 11:45 AM~4256017
> *FOR SOME REASON I LIKE THAT ELCO
> SHIT WISH I COULD AFFORD IT
> *


Fuck that! just put some 13's on your's and be done with it already! man. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 01:03 PM~4255772
> *YUP I'LL SELL YOU A COPY FOR FOR $10 DOLLAS.....HAHA J/P...(no i'm not).....
> OK NO FOR REAL THEY ARE OUT FOR $20.00 I HAVE ONE IF YOU WANT IT?
> *



Yeah we'll meet up tonight, I'll call you.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:45 PM~4256017
> *FOR SOME REASON I LIKE THAT ELCO
> SHIT WISH I COULD AFFORD IT
> *


hell yeah I like the elco too its a clean motha fucka :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 01:48 PM~4256038
> *Yeah we'll meet up tonight, I'll call you.
> *


FOR REAL I GOT "_ROLLIN"_ BRINGING SOME SHIRTS DOWN TOO...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A _HOP TONIGHT_?
LINCOLN vs. ELCO..........I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 01:50 PM~4256049
> *FOR REAL I GOT "ROLLIN" BRINGING SOME SHIRTS DOWN TOO...
> *



Yeah I want a video.


I'm gonna take a shot in the dark here and say, he ain't gonna make it.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 01:51 PM~4256064
> *I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT?
> LINCOLN vs. ELCO..........I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED
> *


Kool.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:51 PM~4256064
> *I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT?
> LINCOLN vs. ELCO..........I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED
> *


IF SO.......ITS GOING TO THE EAST

I HAVENT TALKED TO JEREMY YET........HE'LL BE ONLINE LATER TODAY......HE'LL SEE THE POSTS :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 12:51 PM~4256064
> *I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT?
> LINCOLN vs. ELCO..........I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED
> *


was anyone gonna tell me or just hijack my car? lol
the dude Will (i think sorry bro) is a cool dude, the elco IS clean as fuck but like they said guilt by association. me & him talked & said when the elco is back up & going well hop again.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

* IN MESA*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 01:00 PM~4256163
> *was anyone gonna tell me or just hijack my car? lol
> the dude Will (i think sorry bro) is a cool dude, the elco IS clean as fuck but like they said guilt by association. me & him talked & said when the elco is back up & going well hop again.
> *


CRUSH IT...........in the nicest way possible


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey trouble thanks again for the motor saved my life. :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TYRONE IS ON THE PHONE WITH JAMAL...........SWITCH SAYS HALFWAY BETWEEN 83RD AND JEREMY............

I SAY FUCK THAT.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:00 PM~4256163
> *was anyone gonna tell me or just hijack my car? lol
> the dude Will (i think sorry bro) is a cool dude, the elco IS clean as fuck but like they said guilt by association. me & him talked & said when the elco is back up & going well hop again.
> *



MAN FUK THAT I DRIVING TO BOTH OF YOUR HOUSES GOT THE CAR 
WORKING LAST NIGHT AND ITS ON THE CHARGER RIGHT NOW
SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 01:11 PM~4256278
> *MAN FUK THAT I DRIVING TO BOTH OF YOUR HOUSES GOT THE CAR
> WORKING LAST NIGHT AND ITS ON THE CHARGER RIGHT NOW
> SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT
> *


damn now i have to go buy beer!! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:00 PM~4256163
> *was anyone gonna tell me or just hijack my car? lol
> the dude Will (i think sorry bro) is a cool dude, the elco IS clean as fuck but like they said guilt by association. me & him talked & said when the elco is back up & going well hop again.
> *



WE WERE GOING TO TAKE YOUR CAR....SORRY 
BUT WE WOULD OF BROUGHT IT BACK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 02:11 PM~4256278
> *MAN FUK THAT I DRIVING TO BOTH OF YOUR HOUSES GOT THE CAR
> WORKING LAST NIGHT AND ITS ON THE CHARGER RIGHT NOW
> SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT
> *



OK.....................I'M LYING


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

with the broken radiator hose you wouldnt of gotten far. woulda followed the drips.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OOOOOOH.........TROUBLE GONNA SERVE SOMETHING UP HOT AND FRESH HUH...............

SOUNDS TASTY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:15 PM~4256323
> *with the broken radiator hose you wouldnt of gotten far. woulda followed the drips.
> *


DON'T EVEN TRIP FOOL WE WERE JUST GOING TO PUSH IT TO 
THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

that sounded gay


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:18 PM~4256364
> *that sounded gay
> *


HUH!"_HOT FRESH ANS TASTEY_"......PWWWAAAAHHH...HAAAAAHAAAH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 02:16 PM~4256336
> *OOOOOOH.........TROUBLE GONNA SERVE SOMETHING UP HOT AND FRESH HUH...............
> 
> SOUNDS TASTY
> *



HEY.....ARE YOU LOVING IT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DOESN'T ANYBODY WORK ???????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 02:23 PM~4256409
> *DOESN'T ANYBODY WORK ???????
> *


THATS WHAT IM DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 02:23 PM~4256409
> *DOESN'T ANYBODY WORK ???????
> *



Look who's asking the question...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

JENS ON A MISSION...TYPE...TYPE...TYPE


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 01:23 PM~4256409
> *DOESN'T ANYBODY WORK ???????
> *


4am till noon


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 02:24 PM~4256429
> *JENS ON A MISSION...TYPE...TYPE...TYPE
> *



DAMN...TYPE...TYPE...TYPE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 01:21 PM~4256397
> *HEY.....ARE YOU LOVING IT?
> *


_"im lovin it"_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn!! I guess I missed alot! 

So what's the real verdict?? Are you guys gonna do this tonite or not? Does someone really have multiple personalities?? 


Sounds like someone needs some...........


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 01:26 PM~4256447
> *"im lovin it"
> *




Hey do you guys work at Mc Donalds


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FUCK HALF WAY..........RIVERVIEW IS AS FAR WEST AS THE LINCOLN WILL GO.......RADIATOR HOSE LEAK

DOBSON/202


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 22 2005, 01:27 PM~4256457
> *Damn!!  I guess I missed alot!
> 
> So what's the real verdict??  Are you guys gonna do this tonite or not? Does someone really have multiple personalities??
> ...


:roflmao: MAKE SURE THE KLEENEX HAS LOTION IN IT.....SO IT DOESNT GET IRRITATED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 22 2005, 01:27 PM~4256459
> *Hey do you guys work at Mc Donalds
> *


CAN I TAKE YOUR ORDER.......

PLEASE PULL THRU :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 22 2005, 01:25 PM~4256445
> *DAMN...TYPE...TYPE...TYPE
> *


I could type alot faster if I my brother was blowing my phone up! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 01:31 PM~4256507
> *CAN I TAKE YOUR ORDER.......
> 
> PLEASE PULL THRU :biggrin:
> *


Pull out???? I mean pull up??? Oh....pull thru!! I now I got it!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 01:23 PM~4256409
> *DOESN'T ANYBODY WORK ???????
> *



Some of us harder than others I can tell..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 01:24 PM~4256427
> *Look who's asking the question...
> *



THATS RUDE...




ANYBODY WANT A CHEESEBURGER??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 02:44 PM~4256603
> *THATS RUDE...
> ANYBODY WANT A CHEESEBURGER??
> *


[attachmentid=359435]


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:tears: hey guys in the bigg AZ..looking foe my homie's truck and the hopper that was on the trailer {big NENE} anybody seen or heard of sum one comming up on an big score...he took it to the big "I" pinic..keep an ear open there's a reward....10k :uh:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 01:53 PM~4256671
> *:tears: hey guys in the bigg AZ..looking foe my homie's truck and the hopper that was on the trailer {big NENE}  anybody seen or heard of sum one comming up on an big score...he took it to the big "I" pinic..keep an ear open  there's a reward....10k :uh:
> *


hey sorry to hear about the car. its to bad dude drives down here from cali to support AZ & gets his shit stolen. i hope whoever took it looks at the big picture instead of a quick come-up & leaves it somewhere to be found.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 01:53 PM~4256671
> *:tears: hey guys in the bigg AZ..looking foe my homie's truck and the hopper that was on the trailer {big NENE}  anybody seen or heard of sum one comming up on an big score...he took it to the big "I" pinic..keep an ear open  there's a reward....10k :uh:
> *



BELIEVE ME........IF THAT SHIT COMES UP, YALL ARE GONNA KNOW.....THAT SHIT IS KINDA ONE-OF-A-KINDA

WE'LL KEEP OUR EAR TO THE STREETS :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:57 PM~4256694
> *hey sorry to hear about the car. its to bad dude drives down here from cali to support AZ & gets his shit stolen. i hope whoever took it looks at the big picture instead of a quick come-up & leaves it somewhere to be found.
> *


I KNOW THERE BIG PICTURE THERE LOOKINFG AT WONT BE THIS NICE
[attachmentid=359479]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

VALLEY IS TOO SMALL.. SOMEONE KNOWS SOMETHING... 
SOMEONE BETTER COUGH IT UP OR ITS A DIRT NAP FOR YOU!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HUH......NO

CAN YOU SAY........"DIRT NAP"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BITER!





14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Da_Knightstalker, STEVE73, 357IN602, INSIDIOUS, RedDog, trouble, Riderz-4-Life.




AND YES, I WANT A COOKIE


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh: foe reals anybody hear of anything...majesticscompton.com.....no questions asked....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 03:09 PM~4256796
> *BITER!
> 14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Da_Knightstalker, STEVE73, 357IN602, INSIDIOUS, RedDog, trouble, Riderz-4-Life.
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*THANK YOU FOR THE COOKIE*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CLICK ON TURKEY LOL

TURKEY LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

dAMN THATS FUCKED UP HOPE THEY FIND IT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 22 2005, 02:26 PM~4256911
> *CLICK ON TURKEY LOL
> 
> TURKEY LOL
> *


put that turkey in a frier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

CAN YOU FIND THE FAKE TURKEY ? ? ?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 22 2005, 01:33 PM~4256525
> *Pull out????  I mean pull up???  Oh....pull thru!!  I now I got it!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its funny.......change on word and 

you dont have a kid

you get hopped on 

or 

you get your fries

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 04:34 PM~4256964
> *CAN YOU FIND THE FAKE TURKEY ? ? ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 03:14 PM~4256834
> *:uh: foe reals anybody hear of anything...majesticscompton.com.....no questions asked....
> *



What area was the car stolen at??? Does anybody know?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THIS IS REAL EMBARRASING FOR AZ ... ... ...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

so do i need to charge my batts. or what? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

where the fuck is one gonna hide a TRUCK......A TRAILER......AND A CAR.

WHOEVER IT IS MIGHT HAVE A GARAGE

UN-BEFUCKIN-LIEVABLE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:39 PM~4257006
> *so do i need to charge my batts. or what? :biggrin:
> *



YES.......I WOULD JUST TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE. SOME ONE CALL ROMAN TOO


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 02:35 PM~4256975
> *What area was the car stolen at??? Does anybody know?
> *


West Phoenix. Nice area, nice houses and this shit happens.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 02:39 PM~4257006
> *so do i need to charge my batts. or what? :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 22 2005, 03:45 PM~4257052
> *West Phoenix.  Nice area, nice houses and this shit happens.
> *



It sucks that if you have a low low, you always have to wory about it getting stolen over any other car.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 02:49 PM~4257090
> *It sucks that if you have a low low, you always have to wory about it getting stolen over any other car.
> *




IN AZ AT LEAST... BET THEY DONT HAVE THIS PROBLEM IN VERMONT..


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey, whats going on Arizona riders. Im comming down to Phoenix durring february break i was hoping to catch a show or something. Does anybody know whats gona be happening that week? Oh and if theres no shows or anything, where do you and your club meet? Ive never actualy seen a lowrider car (no joke) ive only built bikes and model cars and the only way theres going to be a lowrider in my town is when i build it. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 22 2005, 02:51 PM~4257107
> *Hey, whats going on Arizona riders. Im comming down to Phoenix durring february break i was hoping to catch a show or something. Does anybody know whats gona be happening that week? Oh and if theres no shows or anything, where do you and your club meet? Ive never actualy seen a lowrider car (no joke) ive only built bikes and model cars and the only way theres going to be a lowrider in my town is when i build it.  :biggrin:
> *



HEY RYAN K --- HOW OLD ARE YOU..... YOUR BIO SAYS YOU WERE BORN IN 1906????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 02:49 PM~4257090
> *It sucks that if you have a low low, you always have to wory about it getting stolen over any other car.
> *


i got fukin lucky.....my burban fits in the garage


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 02:52 PM~4257119
> *i got fukin lucky.....my burban fits in the garage
> *



MINE DOESN'T


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 02:52 PM~4257117
> *HEY RYAN K --- HOW OLD ARE YOU..... YOUR BIO SAYS YOU WERE BORN IN 1906????
> *


R.K...........where are you from?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 02:53 PM~4257127
> *MINE DOESN'T
> *



sorry babe


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the props to all that liked my pics... 

phx ss rider/trudawg/bubbz/flex dogg :biggrin: 


gotta give it up to my brother too... MonteLoko87 that fool took more than half the pics and is getting better at it...  



Individuals had a very good event... next is ours, i hope to see everyone out there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2005, 02:56 PM~4257164
> * Thanks for the props to all that liked my pics...
> 
> phx ss rider/trudawg/bubbz/flex dogg  :biggrin:
> ...



count on it :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 02:52 PM~4257119
> *i got fukin lucky.....my burban fits in the garage
> *


Those bastards were damn lucky. It would've been an awful mess if they would've got caught in the act. That's a heavy ass car to be pullin around. Whoever had to be experienced in pullin that shit and also know the area and how to get out of it quickly without hitting something else.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 22 2005, 03:07 PM~4257244
> *Those bastards were damn lucky.  It would've been an awful mess if they would've got caught in the act.  That's a heavy ass car to be pullin around.  Whoever had to be experienced in pullin that shit and also know the area and how to get out of it quickly without hitting something else.
> *


and then had to have somewhere to put it


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats a pretty ballsy thing to do.....they could have easily been spotted by someone just cruizin down the road.....especially the night of a show


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ok batts are charging. im gonna eat some hotpockets & take a nap. let me know when there on the way... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 03:14 PM~4257306
> *thats a pretty ballsy thing to do.....they could have easily been spotted by someone just cruizin down the road.....especially the night of a show
> *


SOUNDS LIKE AN INSIDE JOB.. SOMEONE WHO KNOWS MORE THAN THE AVERAGE SPECTATOR


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 03:15 PM~4257324
> *ok batts are charging. im gonna eat some hotpockets & take a nap. let me know when there on the way... :biggrin:
> *




YAH, YOU NEED SOME BEAUTY SLEEP!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 04:17 PM~4257341
> *YAH, YOU NEED SOME BEAUTY SLEEP!!
> *


A WHOLE LOT OF IT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So what's going down tonight??

What up BUBBZ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 03:24 PM~4257391
> *So what's going down tonight??
> 
> What up BUBBZ?
> *


*THE SUN*





-'SUP HOME-FRY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 03:25 PM~4257404
> *THE SUN
> -'SUP HOME-FRY
> *


you're going to drive me crazy!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DID YA SEE THAT TROUBLE........FREE CAT!!!!!!!!

YA BETTER GET YA SOME........

YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO EAT IT OUT.......I MEAN TAKE IT OUT TO EAT :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 04:15 PM~4257324
> *ok batts are charging. im gonna eat some hotpockets & take a nap. let me know when there on the way... :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha... he said hot pockets, lol. Remi sounds like a lil kid, "I'm gonna eat and take a nap." lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 03:33 PM~4257469
> *Hahahahahaha... he said hot pockets, lol. Remi sounds like a lil kid, "I'm gonna eat and take a nap." lol.
> *


he kinda acts like a kid too.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 04:38 PM~4257511
> *he kinda acts like a kid too.... :biggrin:
> *



Jeremy's a kool fella.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 03:28 PM~4257427
> *you're going to drive me crazy!!!! :rofl:
> *





KNOWN TO DRIVE A SANE MAN MAD AND A MAD MAN SANE..... 
HAHAHAHAHA..



DONT FORGET THE MAC AND CHEESE.... 
SWEET DREAMS REMI--- :angel: NEED THE NIGHTLIGHT ON??? 

LOL --- J/P


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 03:39 PM~4257523
> *Jeremy's a kool fella.
> *


yeah......we kick it all the time.....hes an easy target :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 03:40 PM~4257536
> *yeah......we kick it all the time.....hes an easy target :biggrin:
> *



SO NOWS HE'S FAT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 03:43 PM~4257563
> *SO NOWS HE'S FAT?
> *



no.........thats james


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> KNOWN TO DRIVE A SANE MAN MAD AND A MAD MAN SANE.....
> 
> 
> ..SORRY--- MOVIE LINE.. WATCHED HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL THIS WEEKEND...
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 03:40 PM~4257531
> *KNOWN TO DRIVE A SANE MAN MAD AND A MAD MAN SANE.....
> HAHAHAHAHA..
> DONT FORGET THE MAC AND CHEESE....
> ...


 :wave: Well I'm outta here (work), talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2005, 03:46 PM~4257597
> *:wave: Well I'm outta here (work), talk to you all tomorrow.
> *



MAKE FUN OF YOU TMRW.....!!! :wave: :wave: 

I MEAN, GOOD NIGHT... !!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 04:47 PM~4257608
> *MAKE FUN OF YOU TMRW.....!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> I MEAN, GOOD NIGHT... !!!
> *



hahahahahaha...

Peace bro.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 03:47 PM~4257608
> *MAKE FUN OF YOU TMRW.....!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> I MEAN, GOOD NIGHT... !!!
> *


I'll be here!!!! 
Good night!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

"...GOOD NIGHT FUTURE BOY....."


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

alright.......now the guns pointed at SIDI.....

I understand the $$ thing, but that doesnt mean i cant make fun of you :biggrin: 

*DUCKER* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

if you dont want to meet us......just say so....  

did trouble tell you we're mean or something???????

well, we are, but we can hold it down for an hour or so.......

nah........fuck that......we've been fuckin around on here for too long.....you get no grace period.......

bubbz....when we meet SIDI........FULL ASSAULT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 03:51 PM~4257654
> *alright.......now the guns pointed at SIDI.....
> 
> I understand the $$ thing, but that doesnt mean i cant make fun of you :biggrin:
> ...




OH!! HE ALREADY KNOWS HE'S ON MY LIST....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HOUSE CALL </span>


ON INSIDIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

TONIGHT... 

'BURBAN vs. ANYTHING.... 

I'M DRIVING MY 'BURBAN RIGHT OVER THE CURB.. THAT COUNTS AS 
LIKE 3 INCHES... BRING IT!!!! UNLESS YOUR SCURREEEDDDD.....




<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>LOL -- JUST PLAYIN' SIDDY---


HE'S TEAM BUBBZ & 357, YOU KNOW WE COULDN'T EVER CALL OUT OUR OWN!!!! 
(but he is in the dog house)  
plus, i dont think that whole... "were mean" thing is helping our case here... lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YES.......CURB HOPPING


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 22 2005, 11:19 AM~4255500
> *to whoever said the elco got served by the lincoln...the elco got as high as the lincoln in 3 hits before it broke... so how did i get served???? ill drive to mesa tonight if i have to.
> lets hear from the owner i got served
> *


hey bro i try not to talk shit much but when i hopped against your (pauls) lincoln you said you served me. well my ball joint broke that night. how did i get served? i got up that night just as high before it broke. i say you beat me though. a win is a win. i say end it all tomarrow night at riverview park (202 & dobson rd) everyone has thursday off.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

the hotpockets WERE good, didnt need a night light THE SUN"S STILL OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IS THAT AN OFFICIAL CALL OUT BY THE OWNER OF THE EAST SIDE KING?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

soupie town


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

someone bring a turkey and turkey frier.....
hmm!! i'll bring the appetite


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 05:12 PM~4257789
> *hey bro i try not to talk shit much but when i hopped against your (pauls) lincoln you said you served me. well my ball joint broke that night. how did i get served? i got up that night just as high before it broke. i say you beat me though. a win is a win. i say end it all tomarrow night at riverview park (202 & dobson rd) everyone has thursday off.
> *



:0 

I'm there!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:16 PM~4257823
> *:0
> 
> I'm there!
> *


believe it when i see it................DUCKER!!!!! lol j/k


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:16 PM~4257823
> *:0
> 
> I'm there!
> *





yeah fucking right !!!!!! QUACK QUACK!!! 
by tmrw you'll be doing another engine swap.. ..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 04:59 PM~4257726
> *HOUSE CALL </span>
> ON INSIDIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bring it! I have a hatchback on jackstands, that mofo is up there, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 04:16 PM~4257817
> *soupie town
> *




KING OF THE SUP FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 04:18 PM~4257835
> *KING OF THE SUP FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill never loose that crown.lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 05:18 PM~4257828
> *believe it when i see it................DUCKER!!!!! lol j/k
> *



I might have to charge the batteries on the regal and take a motor from my tio's setup, lol. J/P that shit aint coming out till it's painted.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hope to see it soon it should be a bad car


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:18 PM~4257832
> *Bring it! I have a hatchback on jackstands, that mofo is up there, lol.
> *




HOMIE - you dont know what 'catchin' air is til you've ridden with me.... 

i'm a professional curb hopper... dont you forget it either!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 22 2005, 05:16 PM~4257817
> *soupie town
> *



You might be soupie but I'm *super saucy*, baby bash style biotch, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:18 PM~4257832
> *Bring it! I have a hatchback on jackstands, that mofo is up there, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: 

NOW THATS COMEDY!!!!!!

SO..SIDI..... YA GONNA COME OUT TO THE EAST AND CHECK OUT THE HOP?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 04:22 PM~4257870
> *:roflmao:
> 
> NOW THATS COMEDY!!!!!!
> ...



uh oh! party at our house tmrw night.. i can already feel in brewing...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:21 PM~4257861
> *You might be soupie but I'm super saucy, baby bash style biotch, lol.
> *





super saucy??? what the fuck does that mean..? youre backed up??

RELEASE RELEASE RELEASE!! ! ! !!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:21 PM~4257861
> *You might be soupie but I'm super saucy, baby bash style biotch, lol.
> *


king of the streets in superior. lol. i was the only car with juice to show up.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP HOP CALL

SOLO RIDER JEREMY AND HIS GOLD LINCOLN

VS.

SWITCHES BLACK ELCO

TOMORROW WEDENSDAY EVENING 7PM

RIVERVIEW PARK

DOBSON/202


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 05:27 PM~4257906
> *SINGLE PUMP HOP CALL
> 
> SOLO RIDER JEREMY AND HIS GOLD LINCOLN
> ...



Fuk I though it was tomorrow???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 05:22 PM~4257870
> *:roflmao:
> 
> NOW THATS COMEDY!!!!!!
> ...



Yup!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody got motors 2 of them


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 04:27 PM~4257906
> *SINGLE PUMP HOP CALL
> 
> SOLO RIDER JEREMY AND HIS GOLD LINCOLN
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 05:33 PM~4257959
> *
> *



Shit so which is it or I'm not showing up, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:35 PM~4257983
> *Shit so which is it or I'm not showing up, lol.
> *



WEDENSDAY.....WEDENSDAY......WEDENSDAY

7PM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 05:37 PM~4258010
> *WEDENSDAY.....WEDENSDAY......WEDENSDAY
> 
> 7PM
> *



Hahahahahaha... you sound like a T.V. store ad... "SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY... THIS SUNDAY ONLY... "


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2005, 04:42 PM~4258056
> *Hahahahahaha... you sound like a T.V. store ad... "SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY... THIS SUNDAY ONLY... "
> *


PRICES SLASHED

PUSH, PULL, TUG OR TOW YOUR CAR AND WE'LL GIVE 5000 FOR YOUR TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PEACE.....OUTTER SPACE


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn things get around quik in this town. everyone is calling me.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

"tommarrow i'm going to the east side coming from the best side" (in a singing voice) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 03:37 PM~4258010
> *WEDENSDAY.....WEDENSDAY......WEDENSDAY
> 
> 7PM
> *


"Wednesday" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2005, 02:52 PM~4257117
> *HEY RYAN K --- HOW OLD ARE YOU..... YOUR BIO SAYS YOU WERE BORN IN 1906????
> *


Oh, haha, im 15 man. And 357In602 im from Saskatchewan,Canada.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Nov 22 2005, 05:53 PM~4258493
> *  uffin:
> *



:uh: :nono: :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey trouble, I may make it out to the hop tomorrow nite. Bring a copy of the new Rolln DVD! I'll hit you up on the cell.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 22 2005, 04:27 PM~4257906
> *SINGLE PUMP HOP CALL
> 
> SOLO RIDER JEREMY AND HIS GOLD LINCOLN
> ...


Can you bust out with some directions??? I'm not familiar with "that" side of town.....is it safe to be out there at night time?? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Anybody from the westside want to meet and roll out there together???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what up ya'll!!!??
Who's rollin out to the hop tonight??

Good morning BUBBZ!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 23 2005, 07:52 AM~4261831
> *what up ya'll!!!??
> Who's rollin out to the hop tonight??
> 
> ...





GOOD DAY B/4 TURKEY DAY MORNING AZMOBN!!!!!

GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHNNY - 
HE'LL BE OUT THERE TONIGHT....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 07:56 AM~4261842
> *GOOD DAY B/4 TURKEY DAY MORNING AZMOBN!!!!!
> 
> GOBBLE GOBBLE
> *



So is this hop jumping off tonight??
I got to see if I can ride along with someone. My driver took a crap!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut it do?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 23 2005, 07:16 AM~4261708
> *Can you bust out with some directions???  I'm not familiar with "that" side of town.....is it safe to be out there at night time??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Anybody from the westside want to meet and roll out there together???
> *



I know trouble lives on the west, I do too, @ 47thave & Encanto.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 08:03 AM~4261877
> *Wut it do?
> *




'sup SIDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 09:03 AM~4261877
> *Wut it do?
> *



NOT A DAM THANG..........


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 23 2005, 08:04 AM~4261882
> *I know trouble lives on the west, I do too, @ 47thave & Encanto.
> *


I'm at 83rd ave & Indian School. We'll have to see what's up.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 23 2005, 09:13 AM~4261913
> *I'm at 83rd ave & Indian School.  We'll have to see what's up.
> *


WOOO...HOOO..I'LL PICK UP JEN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'M GONNA HAVE TO HAVE MY PARTNER BRING HIS DOGS OVER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 08:17 AM~4261925
> *WOOO...HOOO..I'LL PICK UP JEN
> *


what up homie!!
Are you heading out there tonight?
i got to take care of some business right after work (Christie's Cabaret), I want to get that video and t-shirt.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 08:25 AM~4261954
> *I'M GONNA HAVE TO HAVE MY PARTNER BRING HIS DOGS OVER
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 08:17 AM~4261925
> *WOOO...HOOO..I'LL PICK UP JEN
> *


Cool!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Whos ready for some turkey


[attachmentid=360976]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SORRY GUYS I WONT BE MAKING IT OUT TONIGHT 
ITS THANKSGIVING EVE AND I HAVE PLANS WITH MY FAMILIA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 23 2005, 09:57 AM~4262117
> *Whos ready for some turkey
> [attachmentid=360976]
> *


CAN YOU TELL I ALREADY BASTED HER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FOR THE BORED............... 
[attachmentid=360983]
AND JEN YOU COPY THEN PRINT ....UUMMMKAY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 22 2005, 05:28 PM~4258288
> *"tommarrow i'm going to the east side coming from the best side" (in a singing voice) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dork


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=360986]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 09:09 AM~4262182
> *FOR THE BORED...............
> [attachmentid=360983]
> AND JEN YOU COPY THEN PRINT ....UUMMMKAY
> *


LOL!!! I was just about to do that! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 23 2005, 09:11 AM~4262193
> *[attachmentid=360986]
> *


what the helllllllllll


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 08:58 AM~4262120
> *SORRY GUYS I WONT BE MAKING IT OUT TONIGHT
> ITS THANKSGIVING EVE AND I HAVE PLANS WITH MY FAMILIA
> *




I CAN'T MAKE IT EITHER.. HAVE AN ENGINE SWAP TO DO..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYBODY GETTIN' OFF EARLY ? (LIKE ME ---HEHHEHE 12:30)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 10:30 AM~4262288
> *I CAN'T MAKE IT EITHER.. HAVE AN ENGINE SWAP TO DO..
> *



Are you a mind reader?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 09:31 AM~4262298
> *Are you a mind reader?
> *




I KNEW IT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 10:30 AM~4262288
> *I CAN'T MAKE IT EITHER.. HAVE AN ENGINE SWAP TO DO..
> *



LIE......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
....................................................................................................................R


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.........NO TROUBLE, NO SIDI.........AM I GETTING THIS RIGHT SO FAR?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 10:35 AM~4262325
> *SO.........NO TROUBLE, NO SIDI.........AM I GETTING THIS RIGHT SO FAR?
> *


YOU FORGOT NO................................................................................ELCO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YEAH, THANKS FOR THE EAST VALLEY SUPPORT~~
:nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 09:33 AM~4262307
> *LIE......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> ...




THATS RUDE!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=361010]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 10:31 AM~4262293
> *ANYBODY GETTIN' OFF EARLY ? (LIKE ME ---HEHHEHE 12:30)
> *



Yeah @ 12


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 10:44 AM~4262385
> *[attachmentid=361010]
> *


dammm like that :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 10:32 AM~4262301
> *I KNEW IT
> *



/sarcasm... if you don't get it, you just don't get it... lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 09:49 AM~4262405
> *Yeah @ 12
> *



SO YOU ARE GONNA MAKE IT OUT??? 
OK, THEN I BETTER ERASE ALL THE BAD SHIT I WAS GONNA SAY RIGHT NOW... HAHAHAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 09:40 AM~4262356
> *YOU FORGOT NO................................................................................ELCO
> *


NO ELCO.......YOUR ELCO..........OR....... NO ELCO........SWITCH ELCO?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYBODY LISTEN TO 104.7....? 
I USUALLY LISTEN TO HOWARD IN THE MORNING.. BUT I HAVE BEEN WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO KIDD...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 11:07 AM~4262534
> *ANYBODY LISTEN TO 104.7....?
> I USUALLY LISTEN TO HOWARD IN THE MORNING.. BUT I HAVE BEEN WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO KIDD...
> *


HE GREW UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 11:05 AM~4262521
> *NO ELCO.......YOUR ELCO..........OR....... NO ELCO........SWITCH ELCO?
> *



PROLLY BOTH HAVE YOU TALKED TO THEM ARE THEY GOING FOSHO?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: forget troble!!!...i'll go out wit ya!..let's roll!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: jen .....you put it out we looking for a missing hopper?...it has to have it's medication.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 10:09 AM~4262558
> *PROLLY BOTH HAVE YOU TALKED TO THEM ARE THEY GOING FOSHO?
> *


DONT KNOW........I'D PREFER IT IF THEY DIDNT SHOW.......ID RATHER BE DOING OTHER THINGS......THE LINCOLN ALREADY BEAT HIM.......WHO GIVES A FUCK

I'LL SUPPORT JEREMY NO MATTER WHAT.......BESIDES I HEARD YESTERDAY THAT THEY DIDNT REALLY WANT THE LINCOLN....THEY WANT A PIECE OF THE WAGON.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THEY'RE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT FOR THAT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

if any body cares or was wondering... from kidds website... 


I'm sorry it's taken a long time for another update. You've supported Ruben and I for many years and you deserve an explanation as to what's taking so long with my return to KISS FM. I've been respecting Clear Channel's request to not say anything while we were negotiating and Ruben has been ordered not to mention anything of my departure on the morning show. I wish I had better news to give you but unfortunately Clear Channel and I have been unable to come to an agreement that would return me to the KISS FM morning show. 

Over the past month I've had a several meetings and phone conversations with Clear Channel management. It's my understanding from those discussions that Clear Channel has concluded in their investigation my comments were neither insensitive nor racial. I was hoping that would be the end of it and I could get back on the air. However, Clear Channel has now given me a list of demands and changes to the show that I must abide by in order to return to the air. Along with those changes are a list of topics that I can't talk about (race, religion, politics, the suspension, etc.)


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DUE TO SOME NEW INFO, WHICH MAY OR NOT BE TRUE...........

THE HOP TONIGHT HAS BEEN CANCELLED

SWITCH MAY NOT BE ABLE TO SHOW UP SO TO AVOID EVERYONE DRIVING OUT FOR NO REASON WE'LL JUST CANCEL THE HOP FOR NOW. :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=361095]
[attachmentid=361095]
HERE YOU GO WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WUT UP MARINIZO :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS SOME SHIT TO TALK ABOUT NOW HUH WEY.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 23 2005, 10:16 AM~4262607
> *:biggrin:  jen .....you put it out we looking for a missing hopper?...it has to have it's medication.......
> *


BIG RAY and I put the word out yesterday. Time to plan for a shake down....you know you guys do it!! :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WUT UP RIDER FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 10:50 AM~4262783
> *WUT UP RIDER FOR LIFE :biggrin:
> *



WUT UP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HAPPY B DAY BISCH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 11:33 AM~4262692
> *DUE TO SOME NEW INFO, WHICH MAY OR NOT BE TRUE...........
> 
> I TOLL JU*


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 23 2005, 10:51 AM~4262793
> *WUT UP FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO GET THROUGH THE DAY HOMIE.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

look, we all know that after the "day crew" leaves... you hard up horny guys post naked girls.. take bathroom breaks... come back and chat... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
can we save it till 5???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 10:53 AM~4262800
> *I TOLL JU
> *



man, you didn't tell me shit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=361106]
[attachmentid=361108]
[attachmentid=361109]
[attachmentid=361110]
[attachmentid=361108]
HERE YOU SOME MORE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 10:57 AM~4262827
> *:biggrin:
> *


BE CAREFUL.........THAT GIRL DOESNT LOOKED STRAPPED

BUBBZ IZ :guns:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 10:57 AM~4262827
> *:biggrin:
> *



i dont think he was talking to me with this... at least... he better not have been...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

why does that girl w/ the lolo look like her lips were hit with an air compressor?

tube the salt river on her face


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 10:59 AM~4262848
> *BE CAREFUL.........THAT GIRL DOESNT LOOKED STRAPPED
> 
> BUBBZ IZ :guns:
> *


I DIDNT KNOW I WAS TALKING TO HER HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Man, I got in just in time to see all this!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 10:53 AM~4262800
> *I TOLL JU
> *


I'll give you a call later about them videos, since the hop is cancelled, I'll just spend a little more time @ Christies and the HI-LITER!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 11:02 AM~4262874
> *I DIDNT KNOW I WAS TALKING TO HER HOMIE
> *




he was just making sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 11:05 AM~4262904
> *he was just making sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I WOULDNT TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT. IVE SEEN YOU B-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 11:08 AM~4262924
> *I WOULDNT TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT. IVE SEEN YOU B-4 :thumbsup:
> *





:tongue: 

:tongue:

:tongue:

:tongue: 

:tongue: 

:tongue: 

:tongue: 

:tongue:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 11:02 AM~4262874
> *I DIDNT KNOW I WAS TALKING TO HER HOMIE
> *



:thumbsup: itz all gizzood.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 12:08 PM~4262931
> *:tongue:
> 
> :tongue:
> ...


LOOK AT U BLUSHING


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what other jerks are off early?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 23 2005, 11:09 AM~4262940
> *LOOK AT U BLUSHING
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=21740#


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 10:11 AM~4262951
> *what other jerks are off early?
> *


nOT ME.......YET....50 more minutes and I will be for the weekend! Whoa who! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 11:11 AM~4262951
> *what other jerks are off early?
> *


I'm gettin out @ 2:00pm, then it's time to see some females!!!.....oh, I said that already! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT IT FEELS LIKE I'M ALREADY OFF WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: ...yeah......these are the jerks i was talkin bout.....ALL YALL OFF EARLY GETTIN MO-FOS :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 12:01 PM~4262865
> *why does that girl w/ the lolo look like her lips were hit with an air compressor?
> 
> tube the salt river on her face
> *



Those are some DSL's...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 23 2005, 11:14 AM~4262974
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=21740#
> *




ok, what was that for???





anybody gone to 10,000$ reward topic????... *yeah, not good!!! *
everybody readin' how AZ did NeNe wrong.... 



:thumbsdown: NOT TOO COOL - FUCKIN' THIEVES!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 23 2005, 11:18 AM~4262993
> *SHIT IT FEELS LIKE I'M ALREADY OFF WORK!!!!!
> *


believe me.........i aint workin.....but i definately dont want to be here........isnt there some cold beer somewhere that needs drinking or something?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 23 2005, 11:16 AM~4262981
> *I'm gettin out @ 2:00pm, then it's time to see some females!!!.....oh, I said that already! :biggrin:
> *




OK.... WE GET IT.. YOU GOT A POCKET FULL OF ONE'S AND YOUR NATURES RISING... 


ENUFF ALREADY ----- HAHA HAHA HAHA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT HOMIE MY OWN BOSS IS ON THIS SITE TO!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 11:19 AM~4263000
> *Those are some DSL's...
> *


i like DSL's just like the next guy.......but those are pink inner tubes


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 23 2005, 11:21 AM~4263016
> *SHIT HOMIE MY OWN BOSS IS ON THIS SITE TO!!!!!
> *


its good to know yer boss aint workin either :biggrin:

my boss is on the other side of a divider type thing.......he has no idea what im doing.....meanwhile hes pluggin along actually workin.............FUCK THAT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit can time drag any slower... I wanna dip out already. c'mon 12....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 11:24 AM~4263049
> *Shit can time drag any slower... I wanna dip out already. c'mon 12....
> *


YOU TOO!...............DAMN IT ALL


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

THAT THONG TH TH THONG THONG THONG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE YOU GO GENERAL TWO FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!
[attachmentid=361140]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

I CANT WAIT TO GET HOME TO CHOKE MY CHICKEN :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, YOU GUYS MAKE THIS A SAUSAGE FEST... 
I'LL BE BACK LATER TO CHECK WHATS REALLY GOING ON... 
BUH - BYE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 11:38 AM~4263176
> *I CANT WAIT TO GET HOME TO CHOKE MY CHICKEN :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HEY MARINATE WHOS THIS GUY?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WAITING FOR A FLOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS CHINGO BLING COLEDO THE #1 PISTOLEDO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ARE THOSE NIKE SWOOSHES?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEH HOMIE THOSE ARE OSTRICH W/ NIKE SWOOSHES


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOW THATS A THONG THONG THONG :barf:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

OOPS WRONG PIC :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2005, 01:12 PM~4263487
> *OOPS WRONG PIC :cheesy:
> *


THAT B!TCH IS LIKE WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm back... (sorry TROUBS) :happysad: 

but just in time to say bye---- 

JEN - get a 'puter soon --- so we can chat -- 

AZ MOBN - sorry we couldn't meet tonight... 

cadi, marinater, riderz, troubs... 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! 


C - YA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 01:15 PM~4263513
> *i'm back... (sorry TROUBS)  :happysad:
> 
> but just in time to say bye----
> ...


HAPPY THANKGIVING TO YOU TO GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 23 2005, 12:08 PM~4263436
> *YEH HOMIE THOSE ARE OSTRICH W/ NIKE SWOOSHES
> *


POOR OSTRICH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 23 2005, 12:16 PM~4263524
> *HAPPY THANKGIVING TO YOU TO GIRL :biggrin:
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 12:28 PM~4263649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



LATER GIRL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 01:28 PM~4263649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 23 2005, 12:15 PM~4263513
> *i'm back... (sorry TROUBS)  :happysad:
> 
> but just in time to say bye----
> ...


 That'cool, next time....Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

everyone left or wuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttta


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 23 2005, 01:26 PM~4264152
> *everyone left or wuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttta
> *



hey wutts upppp


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEY WHATS UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=361247]
[attachmentid=361247]
[attachmentid=361248]
[attachmentid=361249]
[attachmentid=361250]
HERE SOME MORE WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOW YOU LIKE TOSE RIDERZ?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=361258]
[attachmentid=361259]
[attachmentid=361263]
DID SOME SAY CAMEL TOES?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm almost out of here! Talk to ya guys in a few weeks! Have a great holiday with you families!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DON'T EAT TO MUCH TURKEY & PAN !!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

o yes :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE & TENDER!!!!!!


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

wuts up guys this is wills girl...will told me to type this up for him since he is getting the elco ready..he doesnt know why you guys keep saying the hop is cancelled maybe you guys are getting your info from the wrong sources who knows maybe you guys are sayin it cuz you want to cancel the hop.....

the hop is still on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Nov 23 2005, 02:13 PM~4264530
> *wuts up guys this is wills girl...will told me to type this up for him since he is getting the elco ready..he doesnt know why you guys keep saying the hop is cancelled maybe you guys are getting your info from the wrong sources who knows maybe you guys are sayin it cuz you want to cancel the hop.....
> 
> the hop is still on!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Do you people not realize this shit is free AND you can get free email addresses too?? There's like 6 people all sharing the same sign on!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT THE FUK I HAD TO SEND LIKE $25.00 TO GET REGISTERED


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT ONE, TWO , BUT THREE TIMES I'LL HIT IT!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

YES the hop is still on at 7 at riverview park we'll be there4 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YALL WANNA HOP.....NO PROBLEM!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

JUST DONT MAKE US WAIT ALL NIGHT


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

dont worry you wont!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I heard my boy Remi took out a couple of cars tonight... You guys better buy the street sweepers video when it comes out cause he even calls it. How do I know??? I was the "light man" on the camera crew, lol. 

johnny if you need to hire a "light man" jawler at me, lol.

Props to Remi, and it was nice finally meeting 357, bubbz, and south central blue... Hey south central, for some reason I always thought you were black, lol. Well once again it was kool meeting you peeps.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 11:36 PM~4268284
> *I heard my boy Remi took out a couple of cars tonight... You guys better buy the street sweepers video when it comes out cause he even calls it. How do I know??? I was the "light man" on the camera crew, lol.
> 
> johnny if you need to hire a "light man" jawler at me, lol.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
<<<< nope whiteboy :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Speaking of whiteboys another couple wins under his belt congrats REMI the elco and blue linc weren't even close :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

good meeting you finally INSIDIOUS


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 23 2005, 11:36 PM~4268284
> *I heard my boy Remi took out a couple of cars tonight... You guys better buy the street sweepers video when it comes out cause he even calls it. How do I know??? I was the "light man" on the camera crew, lol.
> 
> johnny if you need to hire a "light man" jawler at me, lol.
> ...


to everyone that showed up it cool kicking it with you. i hope it wont be the last time on eastside just with no drama!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH YEA HI BUBBZ I MISSED U 2 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 24 2005, 02:42 AM~4268708
> *good meeting you finally INSIDIOUS
> *



Kool bro nice meeting you, now that I know you I'll be talking smack, lol. J/P.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 24 2005, 04:37 AM~4268950
> *Kool bro nice meeting you, now that I know you I'll be talking smack, lol. J/P.
> *


I ain't scuuured :biggrin:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

WAS SUP


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

R U THE ON THAT OWED THE NEW LINC TOWN CAR


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

I MEAN ONE?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Nov 24 2005, 02:45 PM~4270785
> *R U THE ON THAT OWED THE NEW LINC TOWN CAR
> *


who me? which one? this one?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

????


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 24 2005, 03:18 PM~4270942
> *who me?  which one? this one?
> *


 I remember that car. I know the guys that did the install................. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 24 2005, 07:24 PM~4271740
> *I remember that car. I know the guys that did the install................. :biggrin:
> *


NOWAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

And your gonna do some work on the next one too :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 24 2005, 07:56 PM~4271877
> *NOWAY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> And your gonna do some work on the next one too :biggrin:
> *



of course, I would be hurt if i wasnt invited................


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 22 2005, 02:51 PM~4257107
> *Hey, whats going on Arizona riders. Im comming down to Phoenix durring february break i was hoping to catch a show or something. Does anybody know whats gona be happening that week? Oh and if theres no shows or anything, where do you and your club meet? Ive never actualy seen a lowrider car (no joke) ive only built bikes and model cars and the only way theres going to be a lowrider in my town is when i build it.  :biggrin:
> *


Anyone..?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:uh: where in phoenix are you staying and how long will you be here :uh: ??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Good turn out for the eastside, Todd out there servin'em up. And once again REMI with the WIN. Congrates to all the winners :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't make it out there. Baby momma had the Lexus.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 25 2005, 07:37 PM~4276429
> *Anyone..?
> *


UHHH??? Check your PM's


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 25 2005, 07:37 PM~4276429
> *Anyone..?
> *


hey bro what part of town you gonna be in? some people cruise the park on 43ave & encanto on the westside. on the eastside in mesa at the park on dobson & 8ave. Mill ave in tempe, the pavillions in scottsdale. your best bet if you wanna see some clean cars & hoppers is to hit up the shops down here i'm sure they'll let you look around. keep us informed & well let you know.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 25 2005, 11:28 PM~4277623
> *Good turn out for the eastside, Todd out there servin'em up. And once again REMI with the WIN. Congrates to all the winners :biggrin:
> *


todd & the blue monte just hurtin people's feelings. :worship:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

Just heard from Joe (jusbcuz) that Jesus and his Monte served all those fools from the East side. keep that shit up homeboy and you'll get your plaque soon. Good luck in Mexicalli.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

any 62 to 64 conv for sale :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Nov 27 2005, 09:54 PM~4288059
> *any 62 to 64 conv for sale  :0
> *


U DONT NEED NE MORE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Does anyone from Friday night know who those fools are that were shooting on the way out of the park? They were driving a white roadmaster......reason why I ask is because the bullet hit Jamal's car, but I'm sure they were aiming for Todd and my son was riding with Todd. That's some bullshit.

Then there was the racially confused broad that tried to start some shit with me when I moved the lincoln......throwing up her little "East Side" and talking all that mess....

I'm increasing my life insurance policy for the next time we roll to the East side.
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone! Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving! Mine was miserable, I got the flu and still feel like shit today. I didn't even answer my cell all weekend long. Thinking about going home already. Trouble, I'll hit you up later about them videos. I'm going home!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

It was cool seeing everybody and hanging out again! Great job Jeremy! :thumbsup: 

Damn....that blue Monte is a KILLA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2005, 07:41 AM~4290022
> *Does anyone from Friday night know who those fools are that were shooting on the way out of the park?  They were driving a white roadmaster......reason why I ask is because the bullet hit Jamal's car, but I'm sure they were aiming for Todd and my son was riding with Todd.  That's some bullshit.
> 
> Then there was the racially confused broad that tried to start some shit with me when I moved the lincoln......throwing up her little "East Side" and talking all that mess....
> ...





WTF!!! - when we pulled out of the park, we had to pull over right away in one of those appts. complexes... we heard the shots - but didn't think anything of it.... Jamal was with us, though.... didnt' know his car got hit.... :dunno: 



WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T YOU GET ME WHEN SOME GIRL WAS TALKING SHIT????????? WAS IT WHEN YOU MOVED THE WHITE LINCOLN THE 1ST OR 2ND TIME?? WTF ----


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2005, 07:41 AM~4290022
> *Does anyone from Friday night know who those fools are that were shooting on the way out of the park?  They were driving a white roadmaster......reason why I ask is because the bullet hit Jamal's car, but I'm sure they were aiming for Todd and my son was riding with Todd.  That's some bullshit.
> 
> Then there was the racially confused broad that tried to start some shit with me when I moved the lincoln......throwing up her little "East Side" and talking all that mess....
> ...


That's some bullshit! That's why I'm moving to the westside :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning ladies! Hey Jen did Joey call you back yet? I left him a message to call you. :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 07:48 AM~4290046
> *WTF!!! - when we pulled out of the park, we had to pull over right away in one of those appts. complexes... we heard the shots - but didn't think anything of it.... Jamal was with us, though.... didnt' know his car got hit....  :dunno:
> WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T YOU GET ME WHEN SOME GIRL WAS TALKING SHIT????????? WAS IT WHEN YOU MOVED THE WHITE LINCOLN THE 1ST OR 2ND TIME?? WTF ----
> *


I didnt know Jamal's car was hit until later when he called. Did you see the skinny little white girl girl that was with all the black dudes....well it was her. I wasnt worried about it, I would have snapped her in half....fuck that....I would sat on her! LOL :biggrin: Yes it was when I moved the lincoln the first time and then of course I was a smart ass and went back a second time and drove BIG RAY to his car. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2005, 08:12 AM~4290143
> *good morning ladies! Hey Jen did Joey call you back yet? I left him a message to call you. :wave:  :wave:
> *




'sup Dee!! 

:wave: :wave: 

WHAT THE CHUCK IS UP WITH THE EAST SIDE???? 
NO BODY CAN ACT RIGHT OR WHAT???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2005, 08:12 AM~4290143
> *good morning ladies! Hey Jen did Joey call you back yet? I left him a message to call you. :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good morning!! Ok....Thanks! :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

HMMM. That means he probably didn't call you yet or didn't get the message. :angry: He wants to set up a photo shoot for your son's bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 28 2005, 08:34 AM~4290232
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASSUP!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

I guess I missed all the action on the eastside I had the dam stomach virus now trouble came to work today he has it had to send him home.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

You sure he just didn't drink too much. J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2005, 08:24 AM~4290185
> *HMMM. That means he probably didn't call you yet or didn't get the message.  :angry: He wants to set up a photo shoot for your son's bike. :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool, tell him to hit me up.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2005, 08:44 AM~4290277
> *You sure he just didn't drink too much. J/P
> *



We were drinking last night and he left early you know hes sick if he left beer :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey check out my web page, it's not finished yet so don't knock it. Click on the DTWOGraffix in my signature.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok guys....I'm going in for my exit interview! Talk to you guys when I get home!! :tears: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 28 2005, 08:53 AM~4290315
> *We were drinking last night and he left early you know hes sick if he left beer  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2005, 08:55 AM~4290326
> *Ok guys....I'm going in for my exit interview!  Talk to you guys when I get home!! :tears:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: cya later!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2005, 08:55 AM~4290326
> *Ok guys....I'm going in for my exit interview!  Talk to you guys when I get home!! :tears:  :wave:
> *



GOOD LUCK ------
AND I'M SO GLAD YOU FOUGHT THE CROWD FOR THE LAP TOP!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 08:56 AM~4290339
> *GOOD LUCK ------
> AND I'M SO GLAD YOU FOUGHT THE CROWD FOR THE LAP TOP!!!!!
> *


did she go to Walmart for that $300 something laptop?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2005, 08:58 AM~4290350
> *did she go to Walmart for that $300 something laptop?
> *



you know it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh shit, at my store they were gone before the blitz even started. It was funny cuz all the late shoppers were asking for the computers and flat screens and acting like they have a right to get mad cuz there wasn't any left for them.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

totally can't click on the DTWO and pull anything up... 
i wanna see
i wanna see...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HI CALITCAT :wave: :wave: 











i guess i'll say hi to SIDDY - even tho he didn't come out FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 09:08 AM~4290400
> *totally can't click on the DTWO and pull anything up...
> i wanna see
> i wanna see...
> *


LEmme fix it real quick. :angry: stupid computers. lol

I think I fixed it, try it now BUBBZ


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2005, 09:21 AM~4290453
> *LEmme fix it real quick. :angry: stupid computers. lol
> 
> I think I fixed it, try it now BUBBZ
> *




looking....


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 09:18 AM~4290435
> *HI CALITCAT  :wave:  :wave:
> i guess i'll say hi to SIDDY - even tho he didn't come out FRIDAY OR SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


HEY WHAT'S UP!!!!IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU FRIDAY :cheesy: DID YOU GUY LEAVE BEFORE ME AND JEN OR AFTER?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Nov 28 2005, 09:32 AM~4290508
> *HEY WHAT'S UP!!!!IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU FRIDAY :cheesy: DID YOU GUY LEAVE BEFORE ME AND JEN OR AFTER?
> *




I THINK WE LEFT AFTER... CUZ WE WERE ALREADY GONE WHEN WE HEARD THE SHOTS.... I SAW JEN MOVING THE LINC A COUPLE TIMES.. AND AFTER THAT I LOST YOU GUYS....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey I'll check everyone out later! I gotta load the truck up and git my shit to the westside!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT SHOTS????????????????/

I DONT REMEMBER HEARING, OR TALKING ABOUT SHOTS BEING FIRED.

WTF

SOMEONE FILL ME IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone!!?? Well, I thought I was going home, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one sick.

What up BUBBZ???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 28 2005, 10:09 AM~4290786
> *SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT SHOTS????????????????/
> 
> I DONT REMEMBER HEARING, OR TALKING ABOUT SHOTS BEING FIRED.
> ...




you dont remember when we were at the appts complex... TROUBS/CHALIO hadn't pulled in yet.. it was just us and remione1 -- we heard them, but didn't think anything of iit... the bird was still out... etc etc... we didnt think anything of it.. its in the back of your mind... trust me - we heard it.. and we said something...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 28 2005, 10:14 AM~4290829
> *Sup everyone!!?? Well, I thought I was going home, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one sick.
> 
> What up BUBBZ???
> *






wwwwwwaaaaaaazzzzzzzzuuuuuuupppppp!!!


sorry you thought the hop was cancelled on WED... it wasn't..... but we didn't have your # to call and tell you.... and we don't get on line @ home --

then you missed the 3rd hop of the week on FRIDAY ---


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds like I missed out on some action last week, when did all this go down??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

OOppss, should of waited for a response. I was too sick to go out, I didn't even work on my car. and I was looking forward to the 4 day weekend to get something done.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm outta here until after lunch, Boss sez I have to at least show an effort that I'm working :biggrin: Talk to you all after lunch!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 28 2005, 10:09 AM~4290786
> *SHOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT SHOTS????????????????/
> 
> I DONT REMEMBER HEARING, OR TALKING ABOUT SHOTS BEING FIRED.
> ...


this guy forgets everything


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

seriously?......we talked about it?........yer right, i dont remember......uhhhh......shit


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 28 2005, 10:38 AM~4290999
> *seriously?......we talked about it?........yer right, i dont remember......uhhhh......shit
> *




you need to lay off the herbs my friend.. your short term memory is shot!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 10:40 AM~4291005
> *you need to lay off the herbs my friend.. your short term memory is shot!!!!
> *



what......i dont know what yer talkin bout :tongue:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 10:40 AM~4291005
> *you need to lay off the herbs my friend.. your short term memory is shot!!!!
> *


yeah, too much  leads to  at least for Adam


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 28 2005, 11:58 AM~4291098
> *yeah, too much  leads to  at least for Adam
> *



His next response is gonna be, "huh?" lol. Sup Adam?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2005, 11:19 AM~4291215
> *His next response is gonna be, "huh?" lol. Sup Adam?
> *





'SUP ADAM? HUH?

ITS LIKE THAT??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HUH?????????????????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

quit fukn off my high!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2005, 07:41 AM~4290022
> *Does anyone from Friday night know who those fools are that were shooting on the way out of the park?  They were driving a white roadmaster......reason why I ask is because the bullet hit Jamal's car, but I'm sure they were aiming for Todd and my son was riding with Todd.  That's some bullshit.
> 
> Then there was the racially confused broad that tried to start some shit with me when I moved the lincoln......throwing up her little "East Side" and talking all that mess....
> ...





I'D LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING TO THE EASTSIDERS... 

FOR THE LAST WEEK A FEW IGNORANT PEOPLE HAVE EMBARRASSED THEMSELVES, THIER CLUB (WHATEVER CLUB THAT MIGHT BE, _IF THIER FROM ONE AT ALL_) AND THE EAST VALLEY LOWRIDING COMMUNITY.... 


PLEASE … TAKE YOUR LOUD MOUTH, NO CAR HAVING, SHOOTING AT INNOCENNT PEOPLE, STARTING SHIT WITH PEOPLE THAT COME TO SUPPORT US, ASS BACK TO WHERE EVER YOU’RE FROM… THAT’S NOT AZ LOVE !! !! !! COME CORRECT!!!!! 



IT ONLY TAKES A FEW FUCKD UP PEOPLE TO TURN A GOOD THING BAD... TO THEY GUYS THAT HAVE PRIDE IN THIER TOWN, THIER RIDES, THIER CLUB, ETC.... COMPETITION AND SHIT TALKING CAN BE A GOOD THING.... AS LONG AS YOU DONT GO TOO FAR -- SOME OF YOU HAD THE RIGHT IDEA... YOU HAVE ALOT OF HEART.. AND NO ONE IS GONNA KNOCK THAT... BUT OTHERS GOT IT TWISTED... OK... I'M DONE WITH IT....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 12:02 PM~4291488
> *I'D LIKE TO SAY SOMETHING TO THE EASTSIDERS...
> 
> FOR THE LAST WEEK A FEW IGNORANT PEOPLE HAVE EMBARRASSED THEMSELVES, THIER CLUB (WHATEVER CLUB THAT MIGHT BE, IF THIER FROM ONE AT ALL) AND THE EAST VALLEY LOWRIDING COMMUNITY....
> ...


Well said my friend!! :biggrin:


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

STUPID ASS MOTHER FUCKERS SHOOTING AT A HOP??????????
AND THE GHETTO BIRD IS FLYING AROUND???????
NO ONE SAW ANYTHING??????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATER623_@Nov 28 2005, 12:38 PM~4291731
> *STUPID ASS MOTHER FUCKERS SHOOTING AT A HOP??????????
> AND THE GHETTO BIRD IS FLYING AROUND???????
> NO ONE SAW ANYTHING??????
> *


The punk asses did that shit as they were pulling out of the park. The cops werent there just park rangers, cops came about 2 minutes after that, ghetto bird was too busy on the other end of the park. We saw them cuz we were in line to pull out of the park.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut it is? Dang it looks like somebody has a case of the monday's...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whose got the 'mondays' ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATER623_@Nov 28 2005, 01:38 PM~4291731
> *STUPID ASS MOTHER FUCKERS SHOOTING AT A HOP??????????
> AND THE GHETTO BIRD IS FLYING AROUND???????
> NO ONE SAW ANYTHING??????
> *



Hahahahahaha... the first two look like statements with question marks at the end of them, the only one that looks like a question is the last one, hahhahahaha... All this kinda bamboozoled me for a minute, lol. I'm now dumber for having read this non-sense...  :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ITS COLD TODAY!!! GEEZZZ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WASSUP ISPRAYPPG??? :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
OH WAIT....WE'RE NOT ON THE EAST SIDE ANYMORE!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

wassup, we heard them but didnt think anything of it. Im glad no one got hit though


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHERES

BBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEE???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ISPRAYPPG, BUBBZinAZ




I SEE YOU!! -- ACTUALLY I DONT... BUT SOMEONE IS THERE!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

are you looking in the mirror again


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 28 2005, 04:51 PM~4292886
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ISPRAYPPG, BUBBZinAZ
> I SEE YOU!! -- ACTUALLY I DONT... BUT SOMEONE IS THERE!!
> *



Are you otay? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut up southcentraltrueblue?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

what up Fred?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i remember hearing the shot but didnt think anything of it like you bubbz. you know what though we dont have anything close to what the westside has when it comes to lowrideing & when it finelly comes to ourside of the town some stupid ass, OLD, brokedown, no car having, fake 1970's wanna hold on to something that fadded with the movie southcentral BITCHES fuck it up. as for me i will keep going to the westside & never bitch again about it not being on the E.S. because not enough people over here have respect for the game. game reconize game & stop hatin. and when you all read this & you know who im talkin to you know where i live!!!! you wanna be gangstas then come be them to my face & quite being bitches about it. this whole thing insults me most of all because im partly responable for bringing the W.S. out here. jen i apologize & to everyone else the same.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

was up everyone? just catching up on was going on. man those guys in the roadmaster I think bill knows who they are he was talking to them that night, I think they are the same guys Jen said something to me on wednesday about, and that roadmasters the car that has been doing burnouts and stuff at everything it comes to,talk about getting kicked out of places that'll do it acting like fools


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 28 2005, 05:02 PM~4292994
> *i remember hearing the shot but didnt think anything of it like you bubbz. you know what though we dont have anything close to what the westside has when it comes to lowrideing & when it finelly comes to ourside of the town some stupid ass, OLD, brokedown, no car having, fake 1970's wanna hold on to something that fadded with the movie southcentral BITCHES fuck it up. as for me i will keep going to the westside & never bitch again about it not being on the E.S. because not enough people over here have respect for the game. game reconize game & stop hatin. and when you all read this & you know who im talkin to you know where i live!!!! you wanna be gangstas then come be them to my face & quite being bitches about it. this whole thing insults me most of all because im partly responable for bringing the W.S. out here. jen i apologize & to everyone else the same.
> *



Even though I wasn't there on Friday or Saturday, I was there on Wednesday. There is no need to apologize to me Remi, I went there to support you and kick it with you guys for a bit, if it wasn't for you hoppin you car I would've prolly never made it out there to meet some of the people I met that night. So I thank you for risking breaking you car to get people to come around. Props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2005, 04:14 PM~4293113
> *Even though I wasn't there on Friday or Saturday, I was there on Wednesday. There is no need to apologize to me Remi, I went there to support you and kick it with you guys for a bit, if it wasn't for you hoppin you car I would've prolly never made it out there to meet some of the people I met that night. So I thank you for risking breaking you car to get people to come around. Props bro :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro thanks, thats cool but i still needed to say it.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 28 2005, 04:02 PM~4292994
> *i remember hearing the shot but didnt think anything of it like you bubbz. you know what though we dont have anything close to what the westside has when it comes to lowrideing & when it finelly comes to ourside of the town some stupid ass, OLD, brokedown, no car having, fake 1970's wanna hold on to something that fadded with the movie southcentral BITCHES fuck it up. as for me i will keep going to the westside & never bitch again about it not being on the E.S. because not enough people over here have respect for the game. game reconize game & stop hatin. and when you all read this & you know who im talkin to you know where i live!!!! you wanna be gangstas then come be them to my face & quite being bitches about it. this whole thing insults me most of all because im partly responable for bringing the W.S. out here. jen i apologize & to everyone else the same.
> *



YEAH - WHAT HE SAID !! THATS EXACTLY HOW I FEEL... 
THO -- *EMBARRASSED... FOR THEM NOT ME!*!! STUPID ASS WANNA BE GANGSTERS... 

HOWEVER I STILL FEEL THAT THE EAST SIDE SHOULD GET MORE PLAY... THERES BITCHES ON THE WEST SIDE TOO!!! THE O.G.'s OF THE EAST *MUST* CONTINUE TO RESPRESENT... CONTINUE TO HOLD FUNCTIONS, CRUISES, HOPS, ETC... WE CANT LET A HAND FULL OF STUPID PUNK ASS MUTHAFUCKRS TAKE AWAY WHAT WE ARE TRYING TO CREATE AND CAPTURE... ITS A LIFESTYLE FOR US... ITS A FAD FOR THEM, A HOBBIE... FOR US TRUE HEARTED MO FO'S ITS A WAY OF LIFE... !!! AND SO IS THE EAST SIDE !! IF WE KEEP HOLDING DOWN THE EAST, WE HAVE THE OPPURTUNITY TO ENCOURAGE AND INFLUENCE THE YOUNGER GENERATION.. SHOW THEM OUR LOVE FOR THE GAME.... OVER TIME, THOSE CORNY MUTHAFCKR WILL WEED THEMSELVES OUT... 

P.s. glad someone other than me, heard the shot... i know we said something -- but didn't think twice about it....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I ain't afraid to come back to the e-side i'll just remember to dust my bullet proof vest off first :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 28 2005, 04:24 PM~4293206
> *I ain't afraid to come back to the e-side i'll just remember to dust my bullet proof vest off first :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Bring one for me too Fred.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 28 2005, 04:24 PM~4293206
> *I ain't afraid to come back to the e-side i'll just remember to dust my bullet proof vest off first :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




exactly... . NOT THAT JEREMY IS SAYING HE'S SCARED.. HE'S JUST SAYING ITS EMBARRASSING.. I FEEL YA BOTH... 

BUT TRUST ME.. THERES MORE OF US THAN THEM.... 

SHOOTING IN A CROWD... HOW COWARDLY!! FAKE ASS SUGE KNIGHT!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

bro i aint afraid im just not gonna ask anyone else to until this whole situation gets taken care of. these fools are gonna keep it up. its just 2 of them that got clowned & a couple little bitches on there nut sack that wont even look you in the eye.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

james what you me, & bubz talked about that day in the kitchen at her house. i changed my mind. :guns:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I know none of us are afraid and it certainly wouldn't be the first, second or third time that I've had bullets wizzing past me and i'm definetly not gonna stop coming over that way because of these dumb fucks that are bringing bullshit with them but I definatly see your point Remi


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

something I been messing with :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

And before anybody says anything NO that is not a real adex, but this one is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete6960_@Nov 28 2005, 04:51 PM~4293434
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


damn man that was like two years ago :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

good catch but I still saw it


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 28 2005, 05:53 PM~4293447
> *damn man that was like two years ago :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You read my mind, lol. I was like dang spmeone bustin some pet cemetary shit and bringing shit back from the dead, lol.

Anywho see you guys later.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete6960_@Nov 28 2005, 04:51 PM~4293434
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


hey bro thats a clean 60 but why the fuck did you put dubs on it? :twak:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2005, 04:55 PM~4293458
> *You read my mind, lol.  I was like dang spmeone bustin some pet cemetary shit and bringing shit back from the dead, lol.
> 
> Anywho see you guys later.
> *


later


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

me too bye


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

later fellas


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

1968 chevy impala custom 5,000 cash or trade as is???hit me up

[attachmentid=367101]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up?? Nobody needs to apologize to anybody. You want to hear some shit.....Somebody called here to the shop a little while ago askin for someone to call off the West Side....WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY TALKIN ABOUT?? Someone had a little too much caffiene today....or they were smokin some of 357's "special medicine".  


Let's forget the bullshit drama and get back to the real business at hand......





WHERE IN THE HELL IS NENE'S SHIT???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 28 2005, 04:24 PM~4293206
> *I ain't afraid to come back to the e-side i'll just remember to dust my bullet proof vest off first :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


You know how to get ahold of me when the time is right


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 28 2005, 04:44 PM~4293370
> *something I been messing with :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Are those the ones that......oh never mind :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 28 2005, 09:14 PM~4295251
> *Are those the ones that......oh never mind  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yes those are the ones that.... just cleaned up a bit, still needs rechromed and re polished and a lil hardline on the return :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

You know Fred....those would look REAL nice in my car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

well I do need to test them out to see how good they work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, you just let me know when you want to test those. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

No violence here... :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING.... EVERYONE!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2005, 09:57 PM~4294615
> *What's up??  Nobody needs to apologize to anybody.  You want to hear some shit.....Somebody called here to the shop a little while ago askin for someone to call off the West Side....WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY TALKIN ABOUT??  Someone had a little too much caffiene today....or they were smokin some of 357's "special medicine".
> Let's forget the bullshit drama and get back to the real business at hand......
> WHERE IN THE HELL IS NENE'S SHIT???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


that shits stripped and sold, if you guys find it it would be lucky cause if it was out here that shit would be in peices at the swapmeet


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up Homies!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUZZZZUPPPPA


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up every 1


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 08:48 AM~4297684
> *Sup?
> *





'MORNIN SIDDY


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

ANY ONE KNOW WHATS UP 4 THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 09:49 AM~4297692
> *'MORNIN SIDDY
> *


What it is? Aw man I'm so tired and I feel sick, I had a freakin fever last night. I picked up some medicine right now though, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 29 2005, 10:22 AM~4297819
> *Sup everyone :biggrin:
> *



Sup bro?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 08:25 AM~4297589
> *WUZZZZUPPPPA
> *



Man guess what??? I was looking underneath the car yesterday, and looks like the frame is bent on the back right side of the arch!!!?? I think I have to change the frame out......what do you think???


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 09:26 AM~4297838
> *Sup bro?
> *



What up!!! I guess everyone is sick huh!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*I'M NOT SICK *: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but i will take some medicine... hahaha


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 29 2005, 09:29 AM~4297847
> *Man guess what??? I was looking underneath the car yesterday, and looks like the frame is bent on the back right side of the arch!!!?? I think I have to change the frame out......what do you think???
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
YIKES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:barf: 

This was me yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 09:37 AM~4297886
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> YIKES
> *


Does anybody have a frame for a 72 Impala???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 10:36 AM~4297883
> *I'M NOT SICK  : :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but i will take some medicine... hahaha
> *


Haahahaha... I told you on Wednesday.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Adam?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 09:47 AM~4297934
> *Haahahaha... I told you on Wednesday.
> *




THERE WILL BE ANOTHER DAY... HOPEFULLY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SUP MUSCLE MAN.......

:roflmao: .........man........i didnt know that troubs was a dancin machine :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 11:10 AM~4298055
> *SUP MUSCLE MAN.......
> 
> :roflmao: .........man........i didnt know that troubs was a dancin machine :biggrin:
> *


HEY.....LET IT BE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 11:10 AM~4298055
> *SUP MUSCLE MAN.......
> 
> :roflmao: .........man........i didnt know that troubs was a dancin machine :biggrin:
> *



Please elaborate on the situation that I'm unaware of...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 11:13 AM~4298070
> *Please elaborate on the situation that I'm unaware of...
> *


 :dunno: WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 10:13 AM~4298070
> *Please elaborate on the situation that I'm unaware of...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 11:16 AM~4298078
> *:dunno: WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT
> *



No speek no engless??? No nintendo???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 10:22 AM~4298099
> *No speek no engless??? No nintendo???
> *


HE MUST BE SICK STILL... 
WARPED BRAIN... NO CAN SPELL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 11:22 AM~4298099
> *No speek no engless??? No nintendo???
> *


 :dunno: <-----THAT MEANS DONT KNOW

SO IN OTHER WORDS I DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up!??? I'm back from break!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 10:31 AM~4298145
> *:dunno: <-----THAT MEANS DONT KNOW
> 
> SO IN OTHER WORDS I DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn, he actually broke it down!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








ok.... i no nothing about how he is on the dance floor.. but I do know how he is on the beach!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I exceeded bandwith... :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, which one are you.... ??? hahahahahaha


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 10:41 AM~4298210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn, he actually broke it down!!!
> ...



Dam TROUBLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=367753]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 11:56 AM~4298318
> *[attachmentid=367753]
> *


Sit on it and rotate, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 10:56 AM~4298318
> *[attachmentid=367753]
> *


OK, I'LL BE NICE...TO TROUBLE 






RAAAWWWHHHHHAAAAAAA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yall be nice to trouble


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TROUBLE, did you get my post about my frame?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

So, I guess Adam's the *** huh?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 12:07 PM~4298384
> *So, I guess Adam's the *** huh?
> *



Hahahahaha... I don't think so or else BuBBZ wouldn't be around...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Alright...he may not be a ***, but he's still gay


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 12:09 PM~4298396
> *Alright...he may not be a ***, but he's still gay
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

how did she know that i said "be nice to trouble" when my post came after hers????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.. 

NEXT POSTER IS A ******.. HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUBBZ CAN KISS IT SHE FUKED UP THAT TOPIC


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Whut it do? lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AND SHE THOUGHT SHE WAS CUTE


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

why you got a new az side


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 12:51 PM~4298704
> *AND SHE THOUGHT SHE WAS CUTE
> *



Hahhahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=367812]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what a fuckin pain in the ass :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 29 2005, 12:52 PM~4298717
> *why you got a new az side
> *


....GO READ THE LAST POST ON THAT TOPIC ASK HER WHY IS SHE SO LONELY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 29 2005, 12:52 PM~4298717
> *why you got a new az side
> *



Go post in the other one real quick, tell BuBBz we said "hi".


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 11:54 AM~4298735
> *Go post in the other one real quick, tell BuBBz we said "hi".
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..............you derty


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 12:56 PM~4298759
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..............you derty
> *



hahahaha... you guys don't know how to do this, lol. There's gonna be somebody that'll post guareenfukinteed! lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

and then we'll jump back in and call whoever it was a mutha fuckin ****.......god, why did she fuk it up like that..........it is funny though


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

You aguys are fuckin crazy!!! I was waiting for someone else to post over there first.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: "TROUBLES AZ SIDE" :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD LUCK TROUBLE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

EVERY 1 ON D'S SIGHT GO VISIT "TROUBLES AZ-SIDE :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Nov 29 2005, 12:26 PM~4298944
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: "TROUBLES AZ SIDE" :biggrin:      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD LUCK TROUBLE :thumbsup:
> *


you should change the topic name


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What would be a good name :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUB YOU ARE A GAY MUTHAFUCKR

YOU ARE* ALL *SOME **** PHOBIC PUNKS!!! 
I AINT CHANGING SHIT... 

GO CREATE YOUR OWN ****** ASS TOPIC.... 
HOMOS!!!





PLUS, IF ANY ONE YOU COULD EVEN READ - IT SAYS 

_YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY... 
NEXT POSTER IS A ******... HAHAHAHAHAHA .. _MEANING I WAS QUOTING THE SIGN.. IT WAS ALREADY OVER.. FOOLS!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NEXT PERSON WHO POSTS IN HERE IS A ****** TOO!!



P.S. I AM CUTE! DAMMIT!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Nov 29 2005, 12:29 PM~4298954
> *EVERY 1 ON D'S SIGHT GO VISIT "TROUBLES AZ-SIDE :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

shuuut it


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

uhh


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

man with hole in pocket feel cocky all day, lol.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Fred......thats rude!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 01:21 PM~4299379
> *Fred......thats rude!
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 01:21 PM~4299379
> *Fred......thats rude!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

----


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Bubbz. where can we con Adam into going for dinner??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 01:32 PM~4299446
> *Hey Bubbz. where can we con Adam into going for dinner??
> *



???? YAS TAHW


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

my rebuild kit came in, yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 01:33 PM~4299452
> *???? YAS TAHW
> *


dont you mean.....????TAHW YAS


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 01:35 PM~4299463
> *my rebuild kit came in, yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> *


Does this mean I will get to "TEST" your pump soon???????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PHUCK DINNER.......IM WORKING LATE


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 01:39 PM~4299498
> *PHUCK DINNER.......IM WORKING LATE
> *


You mean sitting in the office longer than usual???........Excellent, Tom's it is


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SOMEONE HAS TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:biggrin: .....It might be the O-Ring from the gear to the block is bad and that is why it is still spinning.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yes, all I need to put it together is some motor bolts


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 01:48 PM~4299552
> *yes, all I need to put it together is some motor bolts
> *


I have those


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 01:47 PM~4299549
> *:biggrin: .....It might be the O-Ring from the gear to the block is bad and that is why it is still spinning.
> *


possible


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> > :biggrin: .....It might be the O-Ring from the gear to the block is bad and that is why it is still spinning.
> 
> 
> Thats what someone in the Hydraulics forum said. It makes sense I guess.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone?

Sup BUBBZ, you still fucking with everyone I read!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Im out......see you guys later.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 29 2005, 01:57 PM~4299602
> *Sup everyone?
> 
> Sup BUBBZ, you still fucking with everyone I read!!!!
> *





ME?
I'M THE MOST INNOCENT PERSON YOU'LL EVER MEET!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I MIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSS BLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEE



HE WOULD TELL EVERYONE....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 02:03 PM~4299640
> *
> ME?
> I'M THE MOST INNOCENT PERSON YOU'LL EVER MEET!
> *


Yea, I believe you :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 29 2005, 02:06 PM~4299654
> *Yea, I believe you :biggrin:
> *





:angel: :angel: :angel: 
:angel: :angel: :angel: 
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 01:51 PM~4299125
> *NEXT PERSON WHO POSTS IN HERE IS A ****** TOO!!
> P.S. I AM CUTE! DAMMIT!
> *


I THINK YOUR A ******


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBLE ----->


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=368031]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=368034]


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAY AZ!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=368040]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOooHOOOOooooo!!!!

Im out of here, talk to you all tomorrow.

BUBBZ, can't wait to meet you......don't give me that :angel: crap!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHATS CRACKING TO ALL AZ HOPE SOMEONE FINDS NENE'S CAR SOON COME ON SOMEONE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO'S KNOWS WHERE IT IS! FOR THE DUDES THAT SHOT AT YOU GUYS THATS BULLSHIT GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE IS OK KARMA WILL VISIT THEM REAL SOON :machinegun:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up D?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OH SHIT ----> IS THAT TROUBLE IN THE TOP RIGHT CORNER OF THE 
KING OF THE STREETS PIC..... ?????
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss up


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

JEREMYS HERE...........YEAH!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 03:56 PM~4300058
> *JEREMYS HERE...........YEAH!
> *


GAY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm back I had to go to the store...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 02:59 PM~4300085
> *GAY
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 02:59 PM~4300085
> *GAY
> *




OK... I THINK WE'VE HAD ENOUGH *GAY* TALK FOR THE DAY.....


YO! AZMOBN - I'M WORSE IN PERSON!!! TRUST ME!!!! ASK 357 --- 
HE'S HAD TO DEAL WITH ME FOR 15 LOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGG YEARS!!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 04:03 PM~4300134
> *
> *


GET OFF ADAMS NUTS........LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 03:03 PM~4300134
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=368095]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i thought you were calling me gay.
if it was to adam then cool..........j/k


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

LETS POST IT AGAIN AT THE TOP OF THIS PAGE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOOOOOOOODDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMM
THATS SHIT HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Lookin at the back bumper is the way to do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PAST
[attachmentid=368111]
PRESENT
attachmentid=368114]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

When are we gonna see a before and after of the black monte???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 03:17 PM~4300267
> *Lookin at the back bumper is the way to do it. :thumbsup:
> *





SHOW OFF!! 

SO BOTH YOU AND CHALIO HIT IT LIKE YOUR WALKING TO THE TRUNK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 04:25 PM~4300343
> *SHOW OFF!!
> 
> SO BOTH YOU AND CHALIO HIT IT LIKE YOUR WALKING TO THE TRUNK
> *


NO ITS WALKING DRUNK


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

this is for james and adam


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

or this :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SEE NOW ITS GETTING INTRESTING


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 04:25 PM~4300343
> *SHOW OFF!!
> 
> SO BOTH YOU AND CHALIO HIT IT LIKE YOUR WALKING TO THE TRUNK
> *



Always gotta be ready for a fire, huh trouble. There's one difference between Chalio and me, he's way better with the switch than me. :biggrin: and he knows how to build shit, all I do is fork over the cash, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 03:27 PM~4300359
> *this is for james and adam
> *




is this all washington/oregon ??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:27 PM~4300359
> *this is for james and adam
> *


THE LINCOLNS ARE SICK!! :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TILL MINE COMES OUT!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 03:32 PM~4300396
> *THE LINCOLNS ARE SICK!! :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TILL MINE COMES OUT!
> *




what year?




damn, i guess those lincs DO get up/...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nah all those lincs are from kansas city and they are the same years as james's and mine


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 03:36 PM~4300437
> *nah all those lincs are from kansas city and they are the same years as james's and mine
> *



james's back end was slammed yesterday... it looked tight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 04:33 PM~4300408
> *what year?
> damn, i guess those lincs DO get up/...
> *


82 CONTINENTAL TWO DOOR ALL BLACK!!! :biggrin: 
WHO ELSE HAS ONE?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 04:38 PM~4300451
> *james's back end was slammed yesterday... it looked tight
> *


AAAAHHHHHAAAHAAHAHA WHO WAS HE SITTING ON


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

for sale. 10,000 i think


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 03:39 PM~4300463
> *82 CONTINENTAL TWO DOOR ALL BLACK!!! :biggrin:
> WHO ELSE HAS ONE?
> *


me 81 two door all blue with a 44" roof :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 03:38 PM~4300451
> *james's BACK END was SLAMMED yesterday... it looked TIGHT
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 03:40 PM~4300467
> *AAAAHHHHHAAAHAAHAHA WHO WAS HE SITTING ON
> *




the trunk of his car.. 
he doesn't need suspension mods.. we just have him get off and get on it..




lemme clarify.. 

THE BACKEND OF JAMES LINC WAS SQUASHED LAST NIGHT... LOW TO GROUND.. SCRAPPING... DRAGGING ASPHALT... TOUCHING STREET... ETC ETC ETC...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO THEY CAN HOP.......IT JUST LOOKS LIKE A BRICK SHIT TANK.......BUT THEN AGAIN......I KNOW BURBANS CAN GET UP TOO SOOOOO WTF


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:43 PM~4300496
> *me 81 two door all blue with a 44" roof :biggrin:
> *


NICE!! JUST GETTING STARTED ON MINE, BUT IT WILL BE BLACK ON BLACK ON BLACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 04:44 PM~4300503
> *SO THEY CAN HOP.......IT JUST LOOKS LIKE A BRICK SHIT TANK.......BUT THEN AGAIN......I KNOW BURBANS CAN GET UP TOO SOOOOO WTF
> *



I have never seen a burban hop, seriously, never.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 03:44 PM~4300503
> *I KNOW BURBANS CAN GET UP TOO SOOOOO WTF
> *


NO they can't.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 03:41 PM~4300471
> *for sale. 10,000 i think
> *


ISNT THAT LINC........P-DOGGS (PAULS)?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 03:46 PM~4300527
> *ISNT THAT LINC........P-DOGGS (PAULS)?
> *


yea


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2005, 03:45 PM~4300518
> *I have never seen a burban hop, seriously, never.
> *


YUP.....BACK IN 97-99 I WAS ALREADY BOUCING ONE.

I GOT ANOTHER ONE COMIN OUT IF BUBBZ WOULD STOP SPENDIN $$ :twak:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 03:44 PM~4300512
> *NICE!! JUST GETTING STARTED ON MINE, BUT IT WILL BE BLACK ON BLACK ON BLACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'll start on mine someday, maybe :biggrin: but mine will stay blue on blue on blue or else pink :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 04:46 PM~4300533
> *yea
> *


NOPE THATS SOME CATS THAT MOVED HERE FROM CALI  CAR IS CLEAN THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=221440&hl=


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:48 PM~4300545
> *i'll start on mine someday, maybe :biggrin:  but mine will stay blue on blue on blue or else pink :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS KOO JUST LIKE YOU SAID SOMEDAY IT WILL BE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 03:46 PM~4300527
> *ISNT THAT LINC........P-DOGGS (PAULS)?
> *


NO thats the one that was from royals in vegas now in florida but it does look like p-doggs


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 03:47 PM~4300542
> *YUP.....BACK IN 97-99 I WAS ALREADY BOUCING ONE.
> 
> I GOT ANOTHER ONE COMIN OUT IF BUBBZ WOULD STOP SPENDIN $$  :twak:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=368161]
[attachmentid=368162]
:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

in the last 10 - 15min theres been people from: chicago, california, & new mexico in here. wonder why?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Cause we're actually talking about shit worth reading and not just posting up bullshit.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 03:58 PM~4300618
> *in the last 10 - 15min theres been people from: chicago, california, & new mexico in here. wonder why?
> *


PAPPORAZZI ----> THEY FOLLOW ME EVERYWHERE...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.........WHAT WE'RE DEALING WITH IS 2 LINCOLNS FOR SALE THAT LOOK VERY SIMILAR........IT LOOKED LIKE P-DOG SAID IT WAS SOMEONE ELSES BEFORE......

ARE YA SURE ITS NOT THE SAME


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 03:43 PM~4300502
> *the trunk of his car..
> he doesn't need suspension mods.. we just have him get off and get on it..
> lemme clarify..
> ...


really???????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT SHIT SITS FUCKIN LOW. 3/4 OF AN INCH BETWEEN THE FRAME AND STREET WHEN ITS DUMPED


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben, wassup?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 03:59 PM~4300623
> *SO.........WHAT WE'RE DEALING WITH IS 2 LINCOLNS FOR SALE THAT LOOK VERY SIMILAR........IT LOOKED LIKE P-DOG SAID IT WAS SOMEONE ELSES BEFORE......
> 
> ARE YA SURE ITS NOT THE SAME
> *


POSITIVE ABSOLUTLY :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:09 PM~4300711
> *POSITIVE ABSOLUTLY :biggrin:
> *


either way it looks good.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:09 PM~4300711
> *POSITIVE ABSOLUTLY :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT........WHAT THE HELL DO YOU KNOW........MR. MULTI-TASKER :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hi ruben!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 04:10 PM~4300723
> *YEAH RIGHT........WHAT THE HELL DO YOU KNOW........MR. MULTI-TASKER :biggrin:
> *


damn someone needs a hug.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 04:12 PM~4300736
> *damn someone needs a hug.
> *



well, give him one... 


i'll get the camera


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

why does it say baller under my name? i didnt put it there.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 04:15 PM~4300766
> *why does it say baller under my name? i didnt put it there.
> *



its your lay it low status.. based on how many posts you make.... 
you can change it tho... 


AND NO, YOUR NOT A BALLER...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HE LIKES BALLS......ER


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh ok thanks.



and screw you! :buttkick:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 03:40 PM~4300467
> *AAAAHHHHHAAAHAAHAHA WHO WAS HE SITTING ON
> *


Nobody yet! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 04:18 PM~4300800
> *Nobody yet!    :biggrin:
> *




actually ---hasn't it been years since anybody has let you 'sit on them'


auuuuuuggghhhhhaaaauuuuuhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 03:48 PM~4300545
> *i'll start on mine someday, maybe :biggrin:  but mine will stay blue on blue on blue or else pink :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No you wont cuz you are goin to sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 29 2005, 04:20 PM~4300817
> *actually ---hasn't it been years since anybody has let you 'sit on them'
> auuuuuuggghhhhhaaaauuuuuhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa
> *


rude, rude, rude ............. Have you thought about dinner yet??????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 04:23 PM~4300862
> *rude, rude, rude ............. Have you thought about dinner yet??????
> *




uuuuuggghhhhhh yyyyyyeeeeaaaaauuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 29 2005, 04:17 PM~4300799
> *oh ok thanks.
> and screw you! :buttkick:
> *


NOW THATS RUDE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 29 2005, 04:07 PM~4300690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:around: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Needs wheels...BBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDD


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

REAL FUCKING BAD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FIX IT HOMIE!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 29 2005, 04:31 PM~4300963
> *FIX IT HOMIE!
> *


I am, I just put it on the road. It will look a lot better real quick.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT STOCK G BODY WHEELS SO WE CAN PUT THEM ON THE WAGON AND PUT THE 13S ON THE LINCOLN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

YEAH SO WHERE ARE WE GOING TO DINNER AT? I'm bored I need to go do something. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2005, 05:34 PM~4300987
> *ANYBODY GOT STOCK G BODY WHEELS SO WE CAN PUT THEM ON THE WAGON AND PUT THE 13S ON THE LINCOLN
> *


I HAVE THREE 13" BLACK RIMS..................


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:35 PM~4300998
> *YEAH SO WHERE ARE WE GOING TO DINNER AT? I'm bored I need to go do something. :biggrin:
> *


somewhere, my fat-ass is hungry!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 04:37 PM~4301014
> *I HAVE THREE 13" BLACK RIMS..................
> *


if it will sit a 3, I will buy them.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 05:39 PM~4301036
> *if it will sit a 3, I will buy them.
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Are you having problems spelling again Adam???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

the....T-H-E


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

see ya!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm outta here. Later.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 04:55 PM~4301177
> *the....T-H-E
> *


??????


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 29 2005, 04:58 PM~4301202
> *??????
> *


I was trying to spell for Adam....it was taking him a while to post


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

AAAAHHHHH--HHHHHHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 29 2005, 04:37 PM~4301014
> *I HAVE THREE 13" BLACK RIMS..................
> *


THE SAME ONES THAT I WAS ASKIN YOU TO SELL A COUPLE WEEKS AGO......AND YOU AND SIDI WERE GIVING ME A HARD TIME OVER IT SAYIN...........DO IT YOURSELF...........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FUCK YALL..............I HAD A CUSTOMER COME IN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JACKASS!!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I love it!! The pic kinda sucks but its from my phone.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAHA
T
T
T


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 29 2005, 05:39 PM~4301036
> *if it will sit a 3, I will buy them.
> *


WELL I WOULD OF GAVE THEM TO YOU BUT YOU WANT TO BE A SMART ASS.......
ALL YOU WOULD HAVE TO DO IS GET ANOTHER ONE AND PAINT IT...BUT O'WELL
NE WAYS MY BAD I ONLY HAVE TWO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF....WHERES EVERYONE AT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whadya mean you only have 3.......then........2

didnt you have all 4 wheels on friday?

how much for just one rim?...........boy.......i sure do wanna ride! :biggrin: 



good lord dats a lotta money


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

--


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 09:37 AM~4305674
> *WTF....WHERES EVERYONE AT?
> *



Right here fool.

Hey trouble what wheels are you talking about? the ones that were on the monte?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 30 2005, 09:40 AM~4305687
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 YOU WILL SEE IN TIME :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:39 AM~4305684
> *Right here fool.
> 
> Hey trouble what wheels are you talking about? the ones that were on the monte?
> *


THESE THERE THE OLD ONES........BUT NO TIRES
[attachmentid=368935]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 30 2005, 08:40 AM~4305687
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 09:43 AM~4305695
> *THESE THERE THE OLD ONES........BUT NO TIRES
> [attachmentid=368935]
> *



Where's the other 2 wheels


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:48 AM~4305709
> *Where's the other 2 wheels
> *


ONES A SPARE AND THE OTHER I SOLD PROLLY CUT IN PIECES(cont.kit)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 09:44 AM~4305696
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 09:42 AM~4305691
> *YOU WILL SEE IN TIME :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:scrutinize: 
WOULDN'T YOU GET MORE ($) :scrutinize: 
:scrutinize: 
IF YOU SOLD ALL 4 AT THE SAME TIME... ????????:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

just wondering....   :dunno: :dunno:
kinda harder to get rid of 2 ....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 09:53 AM~4305735
> *:scrutinize:
> WOULDN'T YOU GET MORE ($) :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


ONE WAS FUKDID UP SO THATS THE ONE I SOLD FOR $20.00 THE SPOKES WERE 
ALL LOOSE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I bet you could hear that mofo coming down the street sounding like rice crispies and shit.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

anybody know how mexicali went...?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:04 AM~4305794
> *I bet you could hear that mofo coming down the street sounding like rice crispies and shit.
> *



hhhhmmmmm!!!!!
cereal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:worship: -----> Cheerios!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:04 AM~4305795
> *anybody know how mexicali went...?
> *


IVE BEEN LOOKING AROUND FOR PICS BUT CANT FIND ANY
MAYBE THERES SOME ON"THE NEW AZ SIDE".....HAHAHA
HEY MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO CHECK :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:05 AM~4305799
> *hhhhmmmmm!!!!!
> cereal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :worship:  -----> Cheerios!!
> *



I got them frosted flakes, you can call me tony the tiger cause they're GRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY SHE LEFT MAYBE SHE WENT OVER THERE ........HA-HA-HA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 09:06 AM~4305802
> *IVE BEEN LOOKING AROUND FOR PICS BUT CANT FIND ANY
> MAYBE THERES SOME ON"THE NEW AZ SIDE".....HAHAHA
> HEY MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO CHECK :biggrin:
> *




:tears: :tears: that hurts :nono: :tears: :tears: -----> ***! (j/p)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK SHES BACK...................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:07 AM~4305806
> *I got them frosted flakes, you can call me tony the tiger cause they're GRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!
> *




frosted ------> maybe.. but those aren't flakes hahahaha


I LIKE ALOT OF SUGAR ON MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 09:09 AM~4305819
> *FUK SHES BACK...................
> *




I NEVER LEFT MO MO!! I MEAN HO-MO --

THATS YOUR GAY ASS TOPIC.. YOU GO! :wave: BUH-BYE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHHEEEEEWWW HE'S GONE --- FINALLY!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

bubbz.......we need to look at nirvana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

t
t
t

:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 09:20 AM~4305879
> *bubbz.......we need to look at nirvana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




r u going to the capital today? or the court house.. ? or where ever you need to go?? *(LUNCH?)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

in case anybody ventures to ROCKY PT. -- as of tmrw.. (DEC 1st)
ROCKY POINT is no longer a 'safe zone' 
meaning you will need a passport to cross the border.... 
get your aps @ most post offices and librarys 
$95 for adults..$80 for kids....( I got extra aps @ home )


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

wooooo whooooooo.........surf and sand here i come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:24 AM~4305901
> *in case anybody ventures to ROCKY PT. -- as of tmrw.. (DEC 1st)
> ROCKY POINT is no longer a 'safe zone'
> meaning you will need a passport to cross the border....
> ...



Why?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MAKE OUR LIVES DIFFICULT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 10:30 AM~4305931
> *Why?
> *


CAUSE THEY CAN
TO TAKE MORE OF OUR MONEY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

in an effort to protect the borders... better


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 30 2005, 10:36 AM~4305960
> *what up homies!! :biggrin:
> *



Sup ray?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

last friday night,waz cool,i finally met 357 & bubbz...cool peeps... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 30 2005, 09:40 AM~4305982
> *last friday night,waz cool,i finally met 357 & bubbz...cool peeps... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Should've went on wednesday.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:37 AM~4305965
> *Sup ray?
> *


sup doggie....still havent met you in person yet...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 09:32 AM~4305939
> *CAUSE THEY CAN
> TO TAKE MORE OF OUR MONEY
> *


BINGO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:43 AM~4305995
> *Should've went on wednesday.
> *



SHOULD OF STAYED ON WEDNESDAY 







HI RAY !!!!
WHEN YOU GONNA COME PICK ME AND RICHARD SIMMONS UP IN THE 
SKITTLES MOBILE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:43 AM~4305995
> *Should've went on wednesday.
> *


i know, but i was on lockdown that day... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 30 2005, 09:45 AM~4306014
> *i know, but i was on lockdown that day... :biggrin:
> *




WA - PUSH! 

(THATS THE SOUND OF A WHIP) hey, i tried lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:45 AM~4306011
> *SHOULD OF STAYED ON WEDNESDAY
> HI RAY !!!!
> WHEN YOU GONNA COME PICK ME AND RICHARD SIMMONS UP IN THE
> ...



I had to drive down to chandler right after that to go pick up a computer for a car, memmer?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 09:47 AM~4306025
> *I had to drive down to chandler right after that to go pick up a computer for a car, memmer?
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:46 AM~4306018
> *WA - PUSH!
> 
> (THATS THE SOUND OF A WHIP) hey, i tried  lol
> *



Hahahahaha... miracle whip, lol. You're so whooped I can spread you on a sandwich, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 09:45 AM~4306011
> *
> HI RAY !!!!
> WHEN YOU GONNA COME PICK ME AND RICHARD SIMMONS UP IN THE
> ...


[attachmentid=368983]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:48 AM~4306029
> *
> *



"j00 wanna go tu war wit me mang?"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=368984]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 30 2005, 09:50 AM~4306042
> *[attachmentid=368984]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 09:52 AM~4306051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: that margarita glass reminds me of vegas!!! :biggrin: man cant wait for next year....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY RAY - I STILL HAVE THAT PICTURE OF YOU!!!


DONT BE SO BASHFUL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:35 AM~4305955
> *in an effort to protect the borders... better
> *


"WHY GO TO MEXICO.......THERE ALL GONNA BE HERE IN A
COUPLE OF DAYS ANYWAYS"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 10:29 AM~4306290
> *"WHY GO TO MEXICO.......THERE ALL GONNA BE HERE IN A
> COUPLE OF DAYS ANYWAYS"
> *


OCEAN FRONT.....................DUH


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"CHOCO-LATTE, CHOCO-LATTE...........LET ME ROCK YOU CHOCO-LATTE"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OHHHHHH YEAH...........forgot my phone on the charger @ hm........YEAH!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Hey Adam thanks for hooking Adam up with that estimate. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 10:06 AM~4306158
> *HEY RAY - I STILL HAVE THAT PICTURE OF YOU!!!
> DONT BE SO BASHFUL
> *


dont trip i still got your carshow pic...
[attachmentid=369047]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=369058]
ttt


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 30 2005, 10:44 AM~4306406
> *dont trip i still got your carshow pic...
> [attachmentid=369047]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

LOCOS!!
[attachmentid=369071]
THE "64'S FROM LOCOS ARE HITTING REALLY GOOD TOO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

PEACE IM OUT..GOTTA GO TO THE COURTHOUSE DOWNTOWN..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BOO - YA
C - YA...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 30 2005, 10:38 AM~4306362
> *Hey Adam thanks for hooking Adam up with that estimate. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 11:08 AM~4306552
> *:thumbsup:
> *


AAWWWWWW --- HOW SWEET... WHY DONT YOU GUYS TOUCH, AND I'LL GRAB THE CAMERA???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 11:08 AM~4306556
> *AAWWWWWW --- HOW SWEET... WHY DONT YOU GUYS TOUCH, AND I'LL GRAB THE CAMERA???
> *


dont make me shut you up


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 11:14 AM~4306605
> *dont make me shut you up
> *



WHY DONT YOU SHUT EACH OTHER UP WITH
THROAT YOGURT????

BUT MAKE IT LOOK REAL NATURAL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what the hell is wrong with your brain


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 11:21 AM~4306667
> *what the hell is wrong with your brain
> *




OK, ENUF GAY TALK.... SOOOORRRWWWWEEEEEE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"throat yogurt"? :scrutinize: 

:barf:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AAHHHHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 30 2005, 12:03 PM~4306521
> *PEACE IM OUT..GOTTA GO TO THE COURTHOUSE DOWNTOWN..
> *


FOR WHAT?


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 09:35 AM~4305955
> *in an effort to protect the borders... better
> *


How many people do you know trying to get INTO Mexico?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hmmmmm, this is some funny shit! So how long will it last?

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Nov 30 2005, 01:17 PM~4307143
> *Hmmmmm, this is some funny shit!  So how long will it last?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WONT IT WAS A JOKE FROM YESTERDAY...YOU HAD TO BE HERE SORRY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 11:21 AM~4307180
> *IT WONT IT WAS A JOKE FROM YESTERDAY...YOU HAD TO BE HERE SORRY
> *



SNIFF BIRD SHIT THEN! :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JAMES IS FAT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Nov 30 2005, 12:08 PM~4307068
> *How many people do you know trying to get INTO Mexico?
> *


its to make sure no terrorists are coming back thru


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THIS IS OUR HOME AWAY FROM HOME IN LAS CHONCHAS .....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 P.S. DID I MENTION JAMES WAS FAT :0 :0 :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 01:48 PM~4307824
> *:0  :0  :0 P.S. DID I MENTION JAMES WAS FAT :0  :0  :0
> *


i think u did :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sup sid :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 30 2005, 03:28 PM~4308056
> *sup sid :wave:
> *


Wassup?

Who looks more like the white guy here? Need I say more? 

If anybody looks like ali G it's you remi, face it bro that's your long lost twin.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im supposed to look white.......I am.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

think i can pass as him to get the check?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im bored i had to start something


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 30 2005, 03:37 PM~4308116
> *im supposed to look white.......I am.
> *


SHIT IF I WAS WHITE I WOULD WANT TO LOOK AS DARK AS JAMALE THAT 
WAY NO ONE KNEW I WAS WHITE .......(inside joke)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 30 2005, 03:37 PM~4308116
> *im supposed to look white.......I am.
> *



My point exactly, lol. Remi now I know you aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but dang you wouldn't know saracsm if it slapped you square between the eyes. You're sharp, butter knife sharp. lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhh ok. j/k


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 30 2005, 03:42 PM~4308145
> *ohhhhhhhhh ok. j/k
> *



For some reason that was funny to me, lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ok ill be back lata


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 02:39 PM~4308128
> *SHIT IF I WAS WHITE I WOULD WANT TO LOOK AS DARK AS JAMALE THAT
> WAY NO ONE KNEW I WAS WHITE .......(inside joke)
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
'CASPER'


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 30 2005, 02:39 PM~4308122
> *im bored i had to start something
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Nov 30 2005, 02:39 PM~4308128
> *SHIT IF I WAS WHITE I WOULD WANT TO LOOK AS DARK AS JAMALE THAT
> WAY NO ONE KNEW I WAS WHITE .......(inside joke)
> *


 :biggrin: .....YER FUCKED UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HIDE YOUR FOOOOOOODDD!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hows everyone today?.........Apparently, I'M FAT. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 03:12 PM~4308304
> *HIDE YOUR FOOOOOOODDD!!!!!
> *


Quiet drewler!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY, HOW'D YOU DO THAT... I HAD A BOX OF HOT TAMALES RIGHT HERE ON MY DESK, NOW ITS GONE.. BUT I'M IN PHX.. AND YOUR IN CHANDLER.. 
YOUR GOOD .. YOURE VERY GOOD!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 30 2005, 03:12 PM~4308306
> *Hows everyone today?.........Apparently, I'M FAT.    :biggrin:
> *


HOW DOES THAT FEEL ANYWAY?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 03:15 PM~4308325
> *HOW DOES THAT FEEL ANYWAY?
> *



HOW DOES FAT FEEL? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Soft and squishy


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 03:13 PM~4308315
> *HEY, HOW'D YOU DO THAT... I HAD A BOX OF HOT TAMALES RIGHT HERE ON MY DESK, NOW ITS GONE.. BUT I'M IN PHX.. AND YOUR IN CHANDLER..
> YOUR GOOD .. YOURE VERY GOOD!
> *


I made them disappear so you dont make us smell the steam off your matter later.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hmmmm.... jolly ranchers


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 03:22 PM~4308387
> *
> *


No way.....thats TOO close to spatter. :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!

I DIDNT KNOW THAT ON THE WRESTLING THING (WWE)....THOSE FOOLS BE BODY SLAMMING EACH OTHER ON THE LOWRIDERS THE BRING TO THE SHOW......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=221946#


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 03:27 PM~4308417
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=221946#
> *


i read that earlier...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I GUESS WWE HAS ENOUGH $$ TO REPAINT EVERYONES CAR


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

fuck that, I'll still be pissed that I had to do all the work over again.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 30 2005, 04:33 PM~4308465
> *fuck that, I'll still be pissed that I had to do all the work over again.
> *



Not me, cause it feels pretty good to spend somebody else's money.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess, but your car still gets trashed


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 30 2005, 04:37 PM~4308495
> *I guess, but your car still gets trashed
> *



Doesn't really matter cause it gets fixed again not only that but by top notch people.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND AN AGGREVATION TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR.........WINDOWS, RUBBER, PANELS..........FUCK THAT......UNLESS THEY WANT TO GIVE ME A RENTAL LOW :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

great, Adam's gonna talk again.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 03:44 PM~4308552
> *Doesn't really matter cause it gets fixed again not only that but by top notch people.
> *



yeah, but what a hassel.. plus, if you do it right the first time, it gets painted by top notch people


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SHHHHHHH SHHHHHHH.........THEY'RE BACK


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 03:50 PM~4308598
> *SHHHHHHH SHHHHHHH.........THEY'RE BACK
> *


I got something to keep you quiet. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 30 2005, 03:52 PM~4308611
> *I got something to keep you quiet.    :biggrin:
> *




lemme get the camera


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 03:55 PM~4308641
> *lemme get the camera
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 04:01 PM~4308685
> *
> *


YOU AINT HITTIN SHIT LIKE THAT.............._YER_ GETTIN _HIT_ LIKE THAT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 05:04 PM~4308713
> *YOU AINT HITTIN SHIT LIKE THAT..............YER GETTIN HIT LIKE THAT
> *



OOOOOOHHHHHHH.......DAAAAAMN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 04:04 PM~4308713
> *YOU AINT HITTIN SHIT LIKE THAT..............YER GETTIN HIT LIKE THAT
> *



cool!!! when?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

5:56 PM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 04:49 PM~4308589
> *AND AN AGGREVATION TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR.........WINDOWS, RUBBER, PANELS..........FUCK THAT......UNLESS THEY WANT TO GIVE ME A RENTAL LOW :biggrin:
> *



Don't worry they'll prolly give you a brand new fully loaded burban as a rental , lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 04:12 PM~4308761
> *5:56 PM
> *



i'll be early !


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 05:12 PM~4308761
> *5:56 PM
> *



Hahahaha... that was comedy he said 5:56 pm, with 36 seconds and shit, lol. T-minus....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 04:16 PM~4308790
> *Hahahaha... that was comedy he said 5:56 pm, with 36 seconds and shit, lol. T-minus....
> *



BLAST OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!............SPLAT......OH SHIT.......LET ME GET YOU A TOWEL :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 04:18 PM~4308812
> *BLAST OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!............SPLAT......OH SHIT.......LET ME GET YOU A TOWEL :biggrin:
> *


Clean up on aisle number FACE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuk that rub it in, lol. all over your belly, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sounds like pearl necklace time!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

She likes Fernando, he's nice....and he knows how to treat a lady


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BY TAKING HER TO THE TOILET TO MAKE OUT?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 30 2005, 05:23 PM~4308839
> *She likes Fernando, he's nice....and he knows how to treat a lady
> *



357 is gonna be like, who the fuk is Fernando and how come I haven't meet him, lol.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

scarface?? gina//? i like fernando//??
doesn't anybody know scarface when the see it!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 30 2005, 05:27 PM~4308877
> *scarface?? gina//? i like fernando//??
> doesn't anybody know scarface when the see it!!
> *



When THE see it huh?... isn't it suppose to be, "THEY". What do I know though... lol laterz bubbz.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

entra..entra..........you mind leaving the door open so my friend knows everythings ok


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Nov 30 2005, 04:28 PM~4308892
> *entra..entra..........you mind leaving the door open so my friend knows everythings ok
> *


HAHAHAHAHA.....ENTRA, ENTRA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

357 you're crazy bro talking about givin facials and shit, lol. I took this chic to the salon once, I gave her a facial, Mary K style, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 04:31 PM~4308910
> *357 you're crazy bro talking about givin facials and shit, lol. I took this chic to the salon once, I gave her a facial, Mary K style, lol.
> *


WHATS "MARY K STYLE"................................................






ALL OVER HER FACE!!!!!?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 05:34 PM~4308925
> *WHATS "MARY K STYLE"................................................
> ALL OVER HER FACE!!!!!?
> *



Hahahahaha... rub that shit in to get the full effect, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YA KNOW........WHEN THAT SHIT DRIES..........ITS VERY STICKY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 05:43 PM~4308984
> *YA KNOW........WHEN THAT SHIT DRIES..........ITS VERY STICKY
> *



Hahahaha, be like come here girl I have some shit that works miracles, after this hold your skin back and you'll be on some face lift shit. lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OIL OF OLAY AINT GOT SHIT ON US!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

ISPRAYPPG, you need to start working for Mary Kay bro, then come back and share your testimonials, on how it really works lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND THAT SHIT FREE!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2005, 04:49 PM~4309026
> *ISPRAYPPG, you need to start working for Mary Kay bro, then come back and share your testimonials, on how it really works lol.
> *


I'll do the commercials with the "customers" telling people how much they like it


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 05:50 PM~4309034
> *AND THAT SHIT FREE!
> *



Fuk that I'm gonna start charging, lol. Get some before and after shots on my "new product".


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahahaha... I crack myself up, lol. Alright fellas I'll talk to you guys tomorrow.

Fuckin act now and get a second load, I mean facial absolutly free!

1-800-ALLOVERURFACE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: YER MUTHAFUCKIN CRAZY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Later..............Adam, go home so we can eat.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 30 2005, 05:55 PM~4309068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  YER MUTHAFUCKIN CRAZY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Not available for certain females, ugly bitches need not apply... all comercial and shit, lol.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

BUTTFACE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:around: :scrutinize: :barf: :happysad: I guess the "morning crew" certainly has some, let's say interesting conversations... :nono: :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Almost finished :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks good!!!
Sup everyone??
I had a job interview yesterday, so no posts.
Then I've been warned here at work of my internet usage, so I'll check in from time to time to see what everyone is up too.
Talk to you all soon.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2005, 11:06 PM~4311732
> *:around:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :happysad: I guess the "morning crew" certainly has some, let's say interesting conversations...  :nono: :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
but it does make for interesting reading!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyon, thought I'd check in here before my break is over!!!
My boss is all over me....guess I shouldn't have told him I was looking for another job! Oh well, Trouble, I'll give you a call at noon about some videos.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2005, 07:51 AM~4312718
> *What up everyon, thought I'd check in here before my break is over!!!
> My boss is all over me....guess I shouldn't have told him I was looking for another job! Oh well, Trouble, I'll give you a call at noon about some videos.
> *





_you mo-mo! why would you tell him anything???_

:nono: HE IS :nono: ON A :nono: NEED TO :nono: KNOW BASIS :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHATS UP BUTTFACE!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 07:58 AM~4312750
> *WHATS UP BUTTFACE!
> *


James is here? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 1 2005, 08:08 AM~4312785
> *James is here? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH--
THATS RIGHT -- *HE* IS THE BUTTFACE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2005, 08:51 AM~4312718
> *What up everyon, thought I'd check in here before my break is over!!!
> My boss is all over me....guess I shouldn't have told him I was looking for another job! Oh well, Trouble, I'll give you a call at noon about some videos.
> *


I SEE YOUR TRYING THAT FACIAL CREAM............................J/P


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 08:10 AM~4312800
> *I SEE YOUR TRYING THAT FACIAL CREAM............................J/P
> *


LOL -

HIS BOSS IS *'ALL OVER HIM' *-- {HEY ----> HIS WORDS}
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Did you hear they found Nene's friends truck that was stolen?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 1 2005, 08:18 AM~4312852
> *Did you hear they found Nene's friends truck that was stolen?
> *




SAY WHAT??? WHERE ? WHO'S DEAD -- I MEAN, WHO TOOK IT?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 1 2005, 09:18 AM~4312852
> *Did you hear they found Nene's friends truck that was stolen?
> *



No shit?

You guys like the bullshit I post up huh, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"WHATS THAT HANGING FROM YOUR MAN PUSE"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 09:40 AM~4312937
> *"WHATS THAT HANGING FROM YOUR MAN PUSE"
> *



WTF is a "PUSE"?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it's PUSS without the Y, lol. Just go around asking people from work, I'm sure they'll help out. lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 08:46 AM~4312967
> *I think it's PUSS without the Y, lol. Just go around asking people from work, I'm sure they'll help out. lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i thought it was slang for purse... lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 09:41 AM~4312945
> *WTF is a "PUSE"?
> *


SORRY....MR WEBSTER

PUSS 
PUSE
POOSE
YOU STILL GOT IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 08:49 AM~4312978
> *SORRY....MR WEBSTER
> 
> PUSS
> ...



MR. THE SORE ASS !!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 09:49 AM~4312978
> *SORRY....MR WEBSTER
> 
> PUSS
> ...



Actually like BuBBz I thought you meant purse as well... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 09:57 AM~4313019
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0 

It'll be nice when my shit is halfway there...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO WHATS THE WORD WITH THE TRUCK?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 09:24 AM~4313150
> *SO WHATS THE WORD WITH THE TRUCK?
> *




GO TO OFF TOPIC UNDER $10,000 REWARD -- NOT MUCH DETAILS.. JUST THAT NENE FOUND IT.. HERE IN AZ --- 

_KILL 'EM!_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 10:24 AM~4313150
> *SO WHATS THE WORD WITH THE TRUCK?
> *



I don't know call 911! :biggrin: 

Be like, "Hey I heard you guys found a truck... yeah, so what's the word?" lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHY WOULD YOU POST THIS PICTURE OF YOURSELF???? SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 09:44 AM~4313244
> *I don't know call 911!  :biggrin:
> 
> Be like, "Hey I heard you guys found a truck... yeah, so what's the word?" lol.
> *


I THINK YOU MEAN 1411........ :roflmao:

HELWWO......AND WELCOME TO MOVIE PHONE!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 09:49 AM~4313269
> *I THINK YOU MEAN 1411........ :roflmao:
> 
> HELWWO......AND WELCOME TO MOVIE PHONE!
> *





YOU HAVE SELECTED - AGENT ZERO.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 09:49 AM~4313273
> *YOU HAVE SELECTED - AGENT ZERO.....
> *



IF THIS IS CORRECT....PRESS ONE NOW.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 10:01 AM~4313339
> *IF THIS IS CORRECT....PRESS ONE NOW.
> *



OK, YOU'VE SELECTED BROWN EYED GIRL... 

IF THIS IS CORRECT PLEASE PRESS 2.... 

OK, WHY DON'T YOU JUST TELL ME WHAT MOVIE YOU WANT :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 10:49 AM~4313269
> *I THINK YOU MEAN 1411........ :roflmao:
> 
> HELWWO......AND WELCOME TO MOVIE PHONE!
> *



I can make my voice like that movie phone guy... watch I'm gonna do my voice mail right now then i'll let you know when it's done so you guys can hear it, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 10:02 AM~4313343
> *I can make my voice like that movie phone guy... watch I'm gonna do my voice mail right now then i'll let you know when it's done so you guys can hear it, lol.
> *


YOU JUST WANT TO FEEL SPECIAL AND HAVE A BUNCH OF PEOPLE CALLING YOU... NOT FALLING FOR IT...   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

BuBBz is gonna be the first one to call watch, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DONE YET?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 11:10 AM~4313364
> *DONE YET?
> *



nah, I'll let you know.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 10:02 AM~4313342
> *OK, YOU'VE SELECTED BROWN EYED GIRL...
> 
> IF THIS IS CORRECT PLEASE PRESS 2....
> ...



PROGNOSIS NEGATIVE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 10:15 AM~4313390
> *PROGNOSIS NEGATIVE
> *





SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 10:08 AM~4313360
> *BuBBz is gonna be the first one to call watch, lol.  :biggrin:
> *




NAW, ------ > BUT I WILL BE THE FIRST ONE TO CLOWN... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

so where the hell is every body?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 11:13 AM~4313683
> *so where the hell is every body?
> *



THATS WHAT I'M SAYING 

THE PROBLEM IS THIS SITE IS TOO ADDICTING.. .PEOPLE START FUCKING UP AT WORK, NEXT THING YOU KNOW, YOUR BANNED !!! 


*YEAH, TALKING TO YOU - AZMOBN/BIG RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS IS DUMB....GUESS I'LL DOD SOME MORE WORK


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 12:03 PM~4314001
> *THIS IS DUMB....GUESS I'LL DOD SOME MORE WORK
> *


YER DUMB


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 01:28 PM~4314234
> *YER DUMB
> *


HA-HA I KNOW..........SO TELL ME SOMETHING WHATS YOUR EXCUSE?

_"I VOTED FOR YOU"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 12:35 PM~4314294
> *HA-HA I KNOW..........SO TELL ME SOMETHING WHATS YOUR EXCUSE?
> 
> "I VOTED FOR YOU"
> *



 .......i guess i aint got one.........  


:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I FIGURED THAT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 12:50 PM~4314434
> *I FIGURED THAT
> *


whatever.......JOHN TRAVOLTA :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 01:15 PM~4314613
> *whatever.......JOHN TRAVOLTA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 02:15 PM~4314613
> *whatever.......JOHN TRAVOLTA :biggrin:
> *



_"I GOT CHILLS...........THERE MULTIPLYING"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

^^^^^ Hahahahaha... That's faked up, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: ........SORRY...........





NOT REALLY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

That's some 3:30 dirty dirty shit right there, lol... You've just been put on BLAST!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ANYBODY WANT SOME TEAL PINSTRIPE???????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 02:35 PM~4314772
> *ANYBODY WANT SOME TEAL PINSTRIPE???????
> *



Que le fuck?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 01:37 PM~4314791
> *Que le fuck?
> *


WHATS THAT.......... A SPANGLISH ON A FRENCH ROLL?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I HAVE A ROLL OF TEAL PIN PINSTRIPE......WE GOT IT YEARS AGO FOR AN S-10 AND ONLY HAD TO STRIPE ONE DOOR........ITS BEEN SITTING ON MY DESK FOREVER.......ME AND ONE OF THE GUYS ARE STRIPING MY DESK RIGHT NOW........ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 02:41 PM~4314835
> *WHATS THAT.......... A SPANGLISH ON A FRENCH ROLL?
> *



It's french!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 02:45 PM~4314862
> *I HAVE A ROLL OF TEAL PIN PINSTRIPE......WE GOT IT YEARS AGO FOR AN S-10 AND ONLY HAD TO STRIPE ONE DOOR........ITS BEEN SITTING ON MY DESK FOREVER.......ME AND ONE OF THE GUYS ARE STRIPING MY DESK RIGHT NOW........ :biggrin:
> *


Y DONT U LET SID STRIPE YOUR FACE...."MARY K " STYLE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 01:47 PM~4314886
> *It's french!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 01:54 PM~4314947
> *Y DONT U LET SID STRIPE YOUR  FACE...."MARY K " STYLE
> *


lemme watch lemme watch

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 02:55 PM~4314957
> *lemme watch lemme watch
> *


U R FKN SICK...IT WAS A JOKE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 01:56 PM~4314966
> *U R FKN SICK...IT WAS A JOKE
> *



oh, :0 i knew that :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 02:57 PM~4314971
> *oh,  :0  i knew that  :happysad:  :uh:
> *


TELL 357 I'M SURE HE WILL GIVE YOU ONE
THAT WAY YOU HAVE FRONT ROW SEATS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 01:58 PM~4314981
> *TELL 357 I'M SURE HE WILL GIVE YOU ONE
> THAT WAY YOU HAVE FRONT ROW SEATS
> *




no, you dont' get it.. i wanna WATCH!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 03:00 PM~4315002
> *no, you dont' get it.. i wanna WATCH!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lol
> *


YEAH..........WATCH IT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 03:02 PM~4315022
> *YEAH..........WATCH IT
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"MARY K STYLE"..............THATS CUM GOOD SHIT........IM MEAN SOME GOOD SHIT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OH YEAH......SIDI......"FUCK" ISNT FRENCH


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up!!!! I had to sneak in under someone else's log in!!!!!
Talk to you all later :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 03:17 PM~4315107
> *OH YEAH......SIDI......"FUCK" ISNT FRENCH
> *



Hey I'm trying, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2005, 02:17 PM~4315111
> *What up!!!! I had to sneak in under someone else's log in!!!!!
> Talk to you all later :biggrin:
> *




your a sneaky muthafckr --- 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dont get fired over this shit.. its not THAT cool 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

hey homos whats crackin!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2005, 02:17 PM~4315111
> *What up!!!! I had to sneak in under someone else's log in!!!!!
> Talk to you all later :biggrin:
> *



DAMN.......THAT WAS "IN AND OUT"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"HEY J" YOUR A ****!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup mara nizzle
what up wit Az


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN J? HOW'S THE SCREWSTON


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Dec 1 2005, 03:20 PM~4315129
> *hey homos whats crackin!!!!!
> *


YOUR NALGUS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 03:25 PM~4315170
> *DAMN.......THAT WAS "IN AND OUT"
> *


I HEARD THATS THE WAY YOU DO IT......... :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 1 2005, 02:52 PM~4315376
> *I HEARD THATS THE WAY YOU DO IT......... :0
> *


THAT NOT THE WAY I DO IT........BUT IT IS THE WAY IT GETS DONE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 03:54 PM~4315393
> *THAT NOT THE WAY I DO IT........BUT IT IS THE WAY IT GETS DONE
> *



Good answer good answer, lol. 

I don't think females like it when you're in n' out... you gotta work that shiet... is this what we're talking about? lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:04 PM~4315461
> *Good answer good answer, lol.
> 
> I don't think females like it when you're in n' out... you gotta work that shiet... is this what we're talking about? lol
> *



YES........WORK THAT SHIT AND MAKE'EM CRY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 03:07 PM~4315484
> *YES........WORK THAT SHIT AND MAKE'EM CRY
> *


who are *you *talking about... ???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 04:10 PM~4315514
> *who are you talking about... ???
> *



Whoops, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 03:10 PM~4315514
> *who are you talking about... ???
> *


YOU...........FOOL


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whats up bitchezzzz


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

and james


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 04:32 PM~4315589
> *and james
> *



Oh snap you put your pic up as your avatar?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 04:30 PM~4315574
> *YOU...........FOOL
> *



Obviously it's not all that you make it out to be, lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Remi you're comedy bro.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 03:30 PM~4315574
> *YOU...........FOOL
> *



look what you did to the door....






'sup REMDAWG -- 'wassup for the weekend...?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:33 PM~4315601
> *Oh snap you put your pic up as your avatar?
> *


I KNOW.......THAT SHITS FUNNY


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 03:36 PM~4315637
> *look what you did to the door....
> 'sup REMDAWG -- 'wassup for the weekend...?
> *


whatever doesnt matter.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Actually I think I got more of a Daddy Yankee hair cut going on and no I do not look like him.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:37 PM~4315657
> *Actually I think I got more of a Daddy Yankee hair cut going on and no I do not look like him.
> *


dont know him


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:37 PM~4315657
> *Actually I think I got more of a Daddy Yankee hair cut going on and no I do not look like him.
> *




what? you look like DADDY YANKEE ?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:37 PM~4315657
> *Actually I think I got more of a Daddy Yankee hair cut going on and NO I DO NOT LOOK LIKE HIM.
> *


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

whats up phuckers?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:34 PM~4315617
> *Obviously it's not all that you make it out to be, lol.
> *





i dont get what you are saying... please elaborate


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 1 2005, 03:41 PM~4315720
> *whats up phuckers?
> *


FUCKERS james FUCKERS :buttkick:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:34 PM~4315617
> *Obviously it's not all that you make it out to be, lol.
> *


LOOKS LIKE I GOTTA KICK A BROAD'S ASS........SHE'LL CRY THEN :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 03:43 PM~4315743
> *FUCKERS james FUCKERS :buttkick:
> *


I was trying to be polite.........sorry........fucker


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 04:38 PM~4315671
> *what? you look like DADDY YANKEE ?
> *



Exactly I dont so don't even say I do.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 1 2005, 03:44 PM~4315757
> *I was trying to be polite.........sorry........fucker
> *




james i drew a picture of you....


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whats up this weekend? any hops? any picnics? any shootouts? any b-b-q's, any party's?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 03:47 PM~4315781
> *james i drew a picture of you....
> *


your gonna start a fight already huh?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DADDY SIDDY :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I do not look like this guy...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 03:49 PM~4315805
> *DADDY SIDDY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :dunno: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 04:49 PM~4315805
> *DADDY SIDDY :biggrin:
> *



That don't sound to good bro, lol.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 03:47 PM~4315787
> *whats up this weekend? any hops? any picnics? any shootouts? any b-b-q's, any party's?
> *


you can come over and we can break your car. :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sounds good...... what time?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:49 PM~4315810
> *I do not look like this guy...
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OK.........HOW BOUT "SIDDY YANKEE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




"SIDDY YANKEE" "SIDDY YANKEE" "SIDDY YANKEE"


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 03:54 PM~4315864
> *sounds good...... what time?
> *


whenever


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OK OK OK.........INSTEAD OF PUTTING YOUR HANDS ON YOUR FACE.......GRAB A STAPLER AND ACT LIKE ITS A DICK.........I MEAN MIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


FUCK I CRACK MYSELF UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 03:47 PM~4315787
> *whats up this weekend? any hops? any picnics? any shootouts? any b-b-q's, any party's?
> *




what if its just a small cruise to the bar/dinner followed by a game of bones??? a little neighbor fucking, a little cul-da-sac 3 wheel action... alotta making fun of james... you get the picture


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"WE WONT STOP TOUCHING ALL NIGHT"




THAT IS BY FAR THE FUNNY SHIT I EVER HEARD..........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 04:57 PM~4315892
> *OK OK OK.........INSTEAD OF PUTTING YOUR HANDS ON YOUR FACE.......GRAB A STAPLER AND ACT LIKE ITS A DICK.........I MEAN MIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FUCK I CRACK MYSELF UP
> *



Hahahahaha... would you like me to help you be funny, I can make fun of myself better than that.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 03:49 PM~4315810
> *I do not look like this guy...
> 
> 
> ...




fake ass suge knight


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 03:47 PM~4315781
> *james i drew a picture of you....
> *



THATS FUCKIN HILARIOUS.........LOOK AT THE MAN-EATING EYEBROWS.....GOD DAMN.....ARE YOU RELATED TO THE KFC BITCH...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:01 PM~4315938
> *Hahahahaha... would you like me to help you be funny, I can make fun of myself better than that.
> *


WOULD I LIKE HELP BEING FUNNY?.............SEE NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN YER A JERK :biggrin: 

ACTUALLY THE RESEMBLENCE IS UN-CANNING


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Bubbz remember this????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 04:59 PM~4315913
> *what if its just a small cruise to the bar/dinner followed by a game of bones??? a little neighbor fucking, a little cul-da-sac 3 wheel action... alotta making fun of james... you get the picture
> *


A lil neighbor fuckin, WTF??? Do you have a dwarf for a neighbor?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AHOY MUTHA FUCKIN MATEE'


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 05:04 PM~4315982
> *WOULD I LIKE HELP BEING FUNNY?.............SEE NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN YER A JERK :biggrin:
> 
> ACTUALLY THE RESEMBLENCE IS UN-CANNING
> *



Hahahahaha... I don't look like him!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:06 PM~4316006
> *A lil neighbor fuckin, WTF??? Do you have a dwarf for a neighbor?
> *


no, he's got a drunk neighbor that we like to fuck with.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:06 PM~4316006
> *A lil neighbor fuckin, WTF??? Do you have a dwarf for a neighbor?
> *



no, but for $20 or a cold beer, she'll suck you off... 

RIGHT REMIONE1???? 




GOD DAM, THAT IS A SEXY PIRATE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 05:08 PM~4316022
> *no, but for $20 or a cold beer, she'll suck you off...
> 
> RIGHT REMIONE1????
> ...



Okay... fake ass Captain Ron, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:06 PM~4316006
> *A lil neighbor fuckin, WTF??? Do you have a dwarf for a neighbor?
> *


WE HAVE A CRAZY ASS NEIGHBOR THATS SOOOOO GOD DAMN CRAZY I CANT EVEN BEGIN TO DESCRIBE HER........

BUT JEREMY HAS THE HOTS FOR HER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:09 PM~4316033
> *Okay... fake ass Captain Ron, lol.
> *




FUCK CAPTION RON.... HOW ABOUT CAPTAIN MORGAN????? 
AND COKE !!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:09 PM~4316033
> *Okay... fake ass Captain Ron, lol.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I GUESS A FAKE ASS CAPTIN MORGAN IS MORE LIKE ADMIRAL NELSON


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M OUTTA HERE... YAH YOOOOO !!!! 

HOPEFULLY, WE SEE MOST OF YOU THIS WEEKEND!!! 
_(EXCEPT FOR YOU FAT ASS JAMES, KEEP YOUR HUNGRY ASS HOME) _


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:07 PM~4316012
> *Hahahahaha... I don't look like him!
> *


YES YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SOOOOOOO.......................NOBODY WANTS SOME TEAL PINSTRIPE HUH.....BUMMER


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Dec 1 2005 said:


> [/b]


 :0 thats rude.........fuckin jerk


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

SAHRA....... IM COMING HOME BABY!!!!!!!! GET THE VIDEO CAMERA READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 05:09 PM~4316040
> *FUCK CAPTION RON.... HOW ABOUT CAPTAIN MORGAN?????
> AND COKE !!!
> *



MMMMMMMM... that sounds good. The captain makes it happen. I know you're off tomorrow so peace outside!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 1 2005, 04:20 PM~4316138
> *:0  thats rude.........fuckin jerk
> *


HOW IS THAT RUDE... YOU ARE HUNGRY RIGHT???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:22 PM~4316159
> *MMMMMMMM... that sounds good. The captain makes it happen. I know you're off tomorrow so peace outside!
> *




WHAT? YOUR THE CAPTAIN OF MAKE IT HAPPEN???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 05:15 PM~4316085
> *YES YOU DO :biggrin:
> *



Negative ghost writer.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 04:22 PM~4316155
> *SAHRA....... IM COMING HOME BABY!!!!!!!! GET THE VIDEO CAMERA READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Jeremy....thats gross!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2005, 04:22 PM~4316155
> *SAHRA....... IM COMING HOME BABY!!!!!!!! GET THE VIDEO CAMERA READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *



YES! YES! YES!!!!!


...... HMMM, WE WONT STOP TOUCHING ALL NIGHT... 



HAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 04:22 PM~4316161
> *HOW IS THAT RUDE... YOU ARE HUNGRY RIGHT???
> *


no, im not hugry.........I ate twice before I posted


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 05:23 PM~4316170
> *WHAT? YOUR THE CAPTAIN OF MAKE IT HAPPEN???
> *



Negative! I'm from High rollerz. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:24 PM~4316174
> *Negative ghost writer.
> *


I THINK ITS GHOST "RIDER"..............THERE ****


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 05:31 PM~4316238
> *I THINK ITS GHOST "RIDER"..............THERE ****
> *












Ghost"writer"..... and you're the **** for making a point and not doing your homework to see if you're right. Not only are you a **** but you nade yourself look like a jackass, I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

whooooohoooo I'm back in!!! :biggrin: 
What did I miss???
By the way TROUBLE, I'm working late tonight, @ 7:00pm. What time is too late to get them videos??


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

"negative ghost rider the pattern is full"
TOP GUN... the movie


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FIRST OF ALL

YOUR SEARCH FOR YOUR MADE UP WORD.............GOOD WORK.......YOUVE BEEN SPENDING TIME AT NICKELODEONS WEB SITE :thumbsup:....YOUR CHILDRENS BOARD GAME IS A WACK ATTEMPT AT BEING SMART.

I THINK YOU WOULD BE BETTER OFF ASKING SOMEONE WITH A HIGHER I.Q. THAN YOURSELF.........FOR EXAMPLE.......A ROCK.

SECOND ITS GHOST RIDER......FUCKIN ***.......AS IN A 

PLANE WITH NO PIOLT

CAR WITH NO DRIVER

DIDNT YOU EVER "GHOST RIDE" YOUR BIKE DOWN A HILL A PARK


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

its both......... & both are ****'s


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 1 2005, 11:15 AM~4313698
> *THATS WHAT I'M SAYING
> 
> THE PROBLEM IS THIS SITE IS TOO ADDICTING.. .PEOPLE START FUCKING UP AT WORK, NEXT THING YOU KNOW, YOUR BANNED !!!
> ...


hey, hey, It wasn't my fault. By the time I get home to my dial up crap, you'll all have gone!!! Got to make my job interesting :around:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DO _YOUR_ HOMEWORK.....****


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im out bitches.... keep your lips tight!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 1 2005, 05:48 PM~4316433
> *FIRST OF ALL
> 
> YOUR SEARCH FOR YOUR MADE UP WORD.............GOOD WORK.......YOUVE BEEN SPENDING TIME AT NICKELODEONS WEB SITE :thumbsup:....YOUR CHILDRENS BOARD GAME IS A WACK ATTEMPT AT BEING SMART.
> ...



Hey fuk you you fukin fuk! If you ask me you're dumber than a box of rocks you're as bright as a 5 watt light bulb, something like that christmas light that flikers, it's only working sometimes, you don't know your head from a hole in the ground, and last but not least you're one funny mofo and remi is the ****, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Whooops, boss is coming........got to go :around:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:56 PM~4316521
> *Hey fuk you you fukin fuk! If you ask me you're dumber than a box of rocks you're as bright as a 5 watt light bulb, something like that christmas light that flikers, it's only working sometimes, you don't know your head from a hole in the ground, and last but not least you're one funny mofo and remi is the ****, lol.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......I HAVE A SHIRT THATS SAYS FYYFF!

ONE GOOD SMART ASS DESERVES ANOTHER :thumbsup:.......AND IM OUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND REMI _IS_ A ****


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam it......see. I log on at home and what happens??? Nobody's the fuk on!!! :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2005, 04:25 PM~4316190
> *Negative! I'm from High rollerz.  :biggrin:
> *



 Orale pues... so i'm sure u won't miss the meeting at Barrios sunday at 2:30PM right? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well good morning to all, thought I'd make a quick entrance before I get to the whippings!!! :biggrin: I'll see what's going on during break, I got someone else's log to get in :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everybody?? Damn I missed alot! After almost dying (not on the east side this time)...I've made a full recovery!! That flu bullshit is no joke! So who's giving/getting the facials today?? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2005, 11:44 PM~4318757
> * Orale pues... so i'm sure u won't miss the meeting at Barrios sunday at 2:30PM right? :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I already talked to cisco.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 2 2005, 09:10 AM~4320373
> *What's up everybody??  Damn I missed alot!  After almost dying (not on the east side this time)...I've made a full recovery!!  That flu bullshit is no joke!  So who's giving/getting the facials today??  :biggrin:
> *



Are you in need of one.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP PANIFER?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i think SIDI is runnin a special or something :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FRED..........have you slept yet?????????????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 08:21 AM~4320423
> *Are you in need of one.
> *


Nope, I took the "special medicine" yesterday! Glowing skin is just an added benefit! :biggrin: 


Wassup Marinate!


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WHAT UP PAN FACE SPOONDOGGIE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 08:27 AM~4320454
> *FRED..........have  you slept yet?????????????
> *


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 2 2005, 08:39 AM~4320503
> *Nope, I took the "special medicine" yesterday!  Glowing skin is just an added benefit! :biggrin:
> Wassup Marinate!
> *


whadya mean you "took" the special medicine?.....took it like.....ingested it.......and hope it works from the inside out.....or took



_ALL OVER YOUR FACE!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LIKE A CAN OF MACE!!!!!!!!!!![/i]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 10:07 AM~4320615
> *whadya mean you "took" the special medicine?.....took it like.....ingested it.......and hope it works from the inside out.....or took
> ALL OVER YOUR FACE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Santonios Banderas style!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 10:15 AM~4320660
> *Santonios Banderas style!
> *



JU NO HOW HE DO IT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_SPLAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 10:21 AM~4320698
> *SKEET SKEET SKEET SKEET SKEET*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_OOPS!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i know huh


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam...I make an escape and no one is on :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2005, 12:35 PM~4321565
> *Dam...I make an escape and no one is on :angry:
> *


What you don't like me bro? :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up homie!!!!?? Finally someone to talk to........oh shit, here comes my boss!!! :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2005, 01:02 PM~4321778
> *What up homie!!!!?? Finally someone to talk to........oh shit, here comes my boss!!! :0
> *


hahahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FUCK BOSSY BOSSES


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=371716]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 12:15 PM~4321879
> *FUCK BOSSY BOSSES
> *



You're telling me!!??? Here he comes again!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_FUCK THE WORLD_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2005, 12:20 PM~4321920
> *You're telling me!!??? Here he comes again!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0
> *


Give him some of this as soon as you get to work and you won't have to worry about him the rest of the day... :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=371721]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 12:25 PM~4321977
> *FUCK THE WORLD
> *



OK WHAT DID YOU DO NOW??

IN THE DOG HOUSE AGAIN?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 2 2005, 01:30 PM~4322026
> *OK WHAT DID YOU DO NOW??
> 
> IN THE DOG HOUSE AGAIN?
> *



HA-HA........HELL NO I KNOW HOW TO GET OUT OF EVERYTHING....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 12:33 PM~4322056
> *HA-HA........HELL NO I KNOW HOW TO GET OUT OF EVERYTHING....
> *



I TAUGHT YOU WELL THEN...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 01:33 PM~4322056
> *HA-HA........HELL NO I KNOW HOW TO GET OUT OF EVERYTHING....
> *



If your lady puts you in the dog house she's bound to find you in the cat house, know what i'm sayin? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 01:53 PM~4322209
> *If your lady puts you in the dog house she's bound to find you in the cat house, know what i'm sayin?  :biggrin:
> *



WUTTUP _SIDI YANKEE_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 12:53 PM~4322209
> *If your lady puts you in the dog house she's bound to find you in the cat house, know what i'm sayin?  :biggrin:
> *


His lady don't have to put him in the dog house to find him in the cat house..Trouble invented the cat house


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 01:54 PM~4322215
> *WUTTUP SIDI YANKEE
> *



I got something for you to yankee right here, lol.

I don't look like him!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

hey weys what up i m coming home soon guys!!! we gonna start a blizzard


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:04 PM~4322285
> *I got something for you to yankee right here, lol.
> 
> I don't look like him!
> *


YOU SAID IT NOT ME


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Dec 2 2005, 02:12 PM~4322339
> *hey weys what up i m coming home soon guys!!! we gonna start a blizzard
> *


JU KNOW IT......................ITS BEEN SNOWING OVER HERE GET A HOLD OF ME WHEN YOUR BACK IN TOWN


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Dec 2 2005, 02:12 PM~4322339
> *hey weys what up i m coming home soon guys!!! we gonna start a blizzard
> *


WHAT YOU FOUND ANOTHER WAY ACROSS THE BORDER?
[attachmentid=371764]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 02:13 PM~4322351
> *JU KNOW IT......................ITS BEEN SNOWING OVER HERE GET A HOLD OF ME WHEN YOUR BACK IN TOWN
> *



Nah chubbs get ahold of me, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:17 PM~4322390
> *Nah chubbs get ahold of me, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


HE COULD SIT IN THE MIDDLE AND HOLD BOTH OF US LIKE SKIES


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 02:21 PM~4322422
> *HE COULD SIT IN THE MIDDLE AND HOLD BOTH OF US LIKE SKIES
> *



Hahahaha...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I.....AM.....THE......WEATHER.....KING

:biggrin: 


troubs....you like the "yankee sidi" thing huh....... :biggrin: ......i think its great!

whats yer plan para anoche?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:23 PM~4322446
> *Hahahaha...
> *


WELL IT WILL BE SNOWING


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 02:32 PM~4322543
> *WELL IT WILL BE SNOWING
> *


Will it? it's always snowing, I got a blizzard following me around right now.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yea!!!!! What up homies!!!???
What's going down tonight???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2005, 02:38 PM~4322605
> *Yea!!!!! What up homies!!!???
> What's going down tonight???
> *



A nice cold beer as soon as I get out of work.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 02:31 PM~4322539
> *I.....AM.....THE......WEATHER.....KING
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


JU KNOW


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I was kickin it with my homie St. Nick from the North Side last night...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:41 PM~4322646
> *I was kickin it with my homie St. Nick from the North Side last night...
> 
> 
> ...


GAY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 01:41 PM~4322642
> *JU KNOW
> *


So what up TROUBLE???
You going to give me a call tonight about them videos???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 02:42 PM~4322652
> *GAY
> *



You don't like Santa? Fuk U then, lol. :biggrin: Dang I can't type to good right now, I'll be back later I have to go to the store.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

shit.......got to go, call me later TROUBLE.
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:44 PM~4322663
> *You don't like Santa? Fuk U then, lol.  :biggrin: Dang I can't type to good right now, I'll be back later I have to go to the store.
> *


ALL DAT SNOW BE FUKN JU UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2005, 02:46 PM~4322678
> *shit.......got to go, call me later TROUBLE.
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


KOOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 02:50 PM~4322710
> *ALL DAT SNOW BE FUKN JU UP
> *



Not really just needed something to drink, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2005, 02:46 PM~4322678
> *shit.......got to go, call me later TROUBLE.
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


TALK TO JU LATERZ
[attachmentid=371816]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 01:41 PM~4322646
> *I was kickin it with my homie St. Nick from the North Side last night...
> 
> 
> ...


what a dork.... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 01:38 PM~4322619
> *A nice cold beer as soon as I get out of work.
> *



man o man does that sound good and refreshing and tasty and relaxing.........man im gonna havta get me some too.......shit.......nothing better than a beer and a blunt


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:12 PM~4322904
> *man o man does that sound good and refreshing and tasty and relaxing.........man im gonna havta get me some too.......shit.......nothing better than a beer and a blunt
> *


AFTER WORK HELL I DRINKING ONE NOW........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:12 PM~4322904
> *man o man does that sound good and refreshing and tasty and relaxing.........man im gonna havta get me some too.......shit.......nothing better than a beer and a blunt
> *



I don't know bout the blunt, I don't get low. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 03:14 PM~4322909
> *AFTER WORK HELL I DRINKING ONE NOW........
> *



Must be nice! BASTARD! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 02:14 PM~4322909
> *AFTER WORK HELL I DRINKING ONE NOW........
> *


damn....im jealous like a mutha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:18 PM~4322945
> *damn....im jealous like a mutha
> *



huh.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:19 PM~4322948
> *huh.
> *



jealous of the beer.......duh


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:15 PM~4322916
> *I don't know bout the blunt, I don't get low.  :biggrin:
> *



yeah....i speed ball.........fuck it.....party on


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:25 PM~4322989
> *jealous of the beer.......duh
> *



I meant huh as in I agree pendejo. lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

iya noa a pendejo


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:31 PM~4323048
> *iya noa a pendejo
> *



No nintendo, I don't speak jiberish.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:33 PM~4323061
> *No nintendo, I don't speak jiberish.
> *


I-a NO-a A PENDEJO

me intiendes ahora?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:46 PM~4323161
> *I-a      NO-a      A        PENDEJO
> 
> me intiendes ahora?
> *



Simon.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2005, 02:50 PM~4323188
> *Simon.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ya think trouble was really drinkin a beer


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 03:57 PM~4323252
> *ya think trouble was really drinkin a beer
> *



Yup!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

damn it.......mmmmmmm malted barley and hops


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 2 2005, 04:05 PM~4323309
> *damn it.......mmmmmmm malted barley and hops
> *



hahahahaha...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm outta hea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY ISN'T THIS THE TRUTH!!!!!!

A Hispanic man walks into a cafe one early morning and noticed that he was the only Hispanic man there. As he sat down, he noticed a white man behind him. The white man said, "Colored people are not allowed here." 
The Hispanic man turned around and stood up. He then said: 

"Listen Pendejo....when I was born, I was tan, " 
"When I grew up, I was tan," 
"When I'm sick, I'm tan," 
"When I go in the sun, I'm tan," 
"When I'm cold, I'm tan," 
"When I die, I'll be tan." 
But you Pendejo...." 
"When you're born, you're pink," 
"When you grow up, you're white," 
"When you're sick, you're green," 
"When you go in the sun, you turn red," 
"When you're cold, you turn blue," 
"And when you die, you turn purple." 
"And you have the nerve to call me colored?" 
"COME MIERDA, CULERO!! 
"****** PENDEJO MALPISADO!!!" 
"Latinos came to America first, you bitch ass ******!!"


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

YOU GUY'S HAVE A NICE WEEKEND. :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 2 2005, 04:30 PM~4323509
> *YOU GUY'S HAVE A NICE WEEKEND. :wave:
> *



Peace!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:OPENS ANOTHER BEER...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 05:01 PM~4323703
> *:OPENS ANOTHER BEER...
> *



Whatever... 

<----- Goes home, peace!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 2 2005, 05:42 PM~4324048
> *[attachmentid=371961]
> [attachmentid=371959]
> [attachmentid=371960]
> ...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 2 2005, 04:01 PM~4323703
> *:OPENS ANOTHER BEER...
> *



jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=372056]
HERE YOU GO WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=372060] :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW.............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam, I'm here at work while everyone is at home sleeping all hungover!!!
Thank's for the invite last night TROUBLE, butI made plans not knowing what was up for the night. Next time :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!!! I must be the only one at work on a Sunday!!???
Just thought I'd post something........ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 2 2005, 05:45 PM~4324682
> *[attachmentid=372060] :biggrin:
> *


WTF!! Is that a middle finger I see going in???? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 4 2005, 10:19 AM~4333444
> *WTF!!!! I must be the only one at work on a Sunday!!???
> Just thought I'd post something........ :biggrin:
> *


yeah there ain't really anybody on during the weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 4 2005, 11:08 AM~4333618
> *yeah there ain't really anybody on during the weekend
> *



 Cuz when the weekend comes around u gotta hit the streets right? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 4 2005, 04:34 PM~4334943
> *
> Cuz when the weekend comes around u gotta hit the streets right?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: except when your sick and broke :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 4 2005, 09:27 PM~4336903
> *:biggrin: except when your sick and broke :biggrin:
> *



tell me about it man... i know all about the BROKE part..  


U gonna come down to our picnic? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 4 2005, 11:02 PM~4337510
> *tell me about it man... i know all about the BROKE part..
> U gonna come down to our picnic?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i'm gonna be there :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 4 2005, 11:14 PM~4337593
> *yeah i'm gonna be there :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Just wondering if anybody can help out CPLC (chicanos por la causa) and come out for an event this saturday morning?

There's an annual event at Herrera Elementary School (around 12th St and Buckeye) that they do.. basically they have all the spanish radio/tv stations and do a xmas event for the neighborhood... have santa claus fly in on a helicopter and all... 

what they need is about 10 Lowrider cars to have a lil display for the kids to look at.. it would only be from about 8:30am or so till about noon or whenever you wanted to leave... just a couple hours of your time to give some kids from the barrio a lil something to smile about, and also at the same time that Lowriders ain't all bad...  

Let me know if anybody can do this event or maybe knows somebody that can attend, be it a friend or homie or club member or anything at all... :biggrin:

Send me a message or just reply here and i'll get at you... Whoever decides to participate and help out needs to have a special pass given to them by saturday..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone, yea I know it's a little early!!
But when you got to work, you got to work-amen!
Anyway's, thanks for the invite last night, It was cool kicking back, I even rn into some old acquaintances (whooo,did I spell this right?).
Talk to you all soon, maybe break time!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, I was talking about TROUBLE on that last post, sorry!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 5 2005, 06:49 AM~4338543
> *Sup everyone, yea I know it's a little early!!
> But when you got to work, you got to work-amen!
> Anyway's, thanks for the invite last night, It was cool kicking back, I even rn into some old acquaintances (whooo,did I spell this right?).
> ...


NE TIME.............HOW MUCH LONGER U GUYS STAY OUT THERE?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 2 2005, 06:45 PM~4324682
> *[attachmentid=372060] :biggrin:
> *


HAHA..........U FUKN CRAZY POSTING YOUR O'LADY LIKE THAT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 08:38 AM~4338826
> *HAHA..........U FUKN CRAZY POSTING YOUR O'LADY LIKE THAT
> *


fuck you bitch


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 07:37 AM~4338820
> *NE TIME.............HOW MUCH LONGER U GUYS STAY OUT THERE?
> *


About 1/2 hour after you took off.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well break over, I'll be in after lunch


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 5 2005, 08:40 AM~4338838
> *:angry:
> fuck you bitch
> *



MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374744]


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE THIS IS ROLL'N WITH SOME PICS FROM VOL.3[attachmentid=374757]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374759]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374763]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374767]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 thats you jamal?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374769]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BOUT TIME _WHITE BOY_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374772]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374774]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374779]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374786]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374788]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374790]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374791]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374792]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374793]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374794]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374795]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

VOLUME 2 iS FOR SALE NOW FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW !


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup Roll *apostrophe *N


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

hey bubbz....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP! WHO IS THIS ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 11:33 AM~4339859
> *WHAT UP!  WHO IS THIS ?
> *


_U STUPID_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up???
I'm out.......until later! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUBBZ IS THA GIRL WITH THE _HEAVY_ ASS COACH PURSE........IF YOU GET MY DRIFT.....SHE BASICALLY TALKS SHIT TO YOU EVERY CHANCE SHE GETS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

I ALSO SALE SHIRTS $15[attachmentid=374816]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Dec 5 2005, 10:32 AM~4339850
> *hey bubbz....
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

OH JAIME RIGHT ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 11:05 AM~4340038
> *OH JAIME RIGHT ?
> *




YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 12:08 PM~4340052
> *YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!
> *



Whatever...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

WELL HELLO ! MRS. JAIME HOW R THINGS ON THE EASTSIDE ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 11:59 AM~4340009
> *BUBBZ IS THA GIRL WITH THE HEAVY ASS COACH PURSE........IF YOU GET MY DRIFT.....SHE BASICALLY TALKS SHIT TO YOU EVERY CHANCE SHE GETS
> *



Whatup bro?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHAT IS THIS... HOMESHOPPINGNETWORK.COM ???? 

HAHAHAHAHA --- DA EAST SIDES BEEN LOVELY 

YOU FIX THAT 'HOLE' IN YOUR CAR YET???


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374821]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

NO IT DIDNT LEAVE A HOLE IN THE CAR JUST IN THE WINDOW!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 12:18 PM~4340100
> *[attachmentid=374821]
> *


GOING TO LUNCH.....CYA 
FOR SOME REASON I WANT _TACO BELL_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GEEZ-US.....HE SEEMS TO BE PINCHING THAT A LIL TIGHT........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 11:12 AM~4340076
> *Whatup bro?
> *



WHATUP?.........MEANING......WHATS UP WIT DA PURSE?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 11:28 AM~4340177
> *WHATUP?.........MEANING......WHATS UP WIT DA PURSE?
> *



no like, he saw you post, and is saying: *whatsup.. *




am i right?
do i get a cookie?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 11:33 AM~4340194
> *no like, he saw you post, and is saying:  whatsup..
> am i right?
> do i get a cookie?
> *



NO........HE QUOTED ME EARLIER.....ABOUT YOUR PURSE.......KEEP READING


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 12:33 PM~4340194
> *no like, he saw you post, and is saying:  whatsup..
> am i right?
> do i get a cookie?
> *



That's right, and I don't have any cookies... sorry.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Jamal just joined about an hour ago and already has close to 30 posts, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JAMAL NEEDS A JOBBY JOB!! 




P.S YOU BETTER GET A COOKIE DAMMIT... !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO SIDI......WHATCHA HAVE CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

WHOS HIRING ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 12:45 PM~4340260
> *SO SIDI......WHATCHA HAVE CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND?
> *



This coming weekend or the one that just passed?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 11:50 AM~4340301
> *This coming weekend or the one that just passed?
> *




357 NEEDS TO WORK ON HIS COMMUNICATION SKILLS... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 11:50 AM~4340301
> *This coming weekend or the one that just passed?
> *


JUST PASSED


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 12:51 PM~4340311
> *JUST PASSED
> *



I was at a cousins house watching the fight.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JAMAL.. HOW MUCH FOR THE SHIRTS??? DO YOU HAVE ANY BABY DOLLS TEES FOR GIRLS!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

YES I DO THEY R THE SAME PRICE AND I HAVE WIDE STRAP MUSCLE SHIRTS !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I NEED TO WORK ON DROPPING ELBOWS FROM THE TOP ROPE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 11:57 AM~4340346
> *YES I DO THEY R THE SAME PRICE AND I HAVE WIDE STRAP MUSCLE SHIRTS !
> *



NO, HOW MUCH TO GET *ME* TO ADVERSTISE FOR YOU... ??? 
I'M NOT SCENE IN JUST _ANYTHING_...  :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

jAIME HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR ! [attachmentid=374879]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

MY SHIRTS R NOT JUST ANYTHING THERE IMPRESSIVE ! CALL ME 623-298-8818


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 12:03 PM~4340384
> *jAIME HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR ! [attachmentid=374879]
> *




:thumbsup: shits tight!!! :thumbsup:

_hmmmm, that would make a good cover for like, lets say... 
the next *ROLL'N* video.... just a thought _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

excuse me..... let me correct myself 


hmmmm, that would make a good cover for like, lets say... 
the next ROLL *apostrophe *N video.... just a thought


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

NO THANX !


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

YEAH GET IT RIGHT !


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SHIT LOCKS UP HIGH AS FUCK


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=374923]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

IS SOMEONE BEING FUNNY MR.357 ?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 12:21 PM~4340493
> *IS SOMEONE BEING FUNNY MR.357 ?
> *



WHATS FUNNY........YOUR SHIT LOCKS UP HIGH......LOOKS GOOD.......SO I ASK AGAIN.....

WHATS FUNNY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono: TACO BELL! (if you call it mexican)


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

OH I THOUGHT YOU WERE MAKING JOKES MY BAD IT HAS 8'S IN FRONTS AND 14'S IN BACK THE BACK LOCKS UP ABOUT 3 inches HIGHER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 12:27 PM~4340539
> *OH I THOUGHT YOU WERE MAKING JOKES MY BAD IT HAS 8'S IN FRONTS AND 14'S IN BACK THE BACK LOCKS UP ABOUT 3 inches HIGHER
> *



NO JOKES.....SHITS TIGHT

THE FRONT LOOKS HIGHER THAN NORMAL......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:27 PM~4340539
> *OH I THOUGHT YOU WERE MAKING JOKES MY BAD IT HAS 8'S IN FRONTS AND 14'S IN BACK THE BACK LOCKS UP ABOUT 3 inches HIGHER
> *


HEY MA WHERES THE SCRIMP :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP WHO IS THIS ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 12:45 PM~4340260
> *SO SIDI......WHATCHA HAVE CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


LIKE U WOULD SHOW UP..........................................................


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:39 PM~4340646
> *WHAT UP WHO IS THIS ?
> *


WHERE'S THE SCRIMP FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:03 PM~4340384
> *jAIME HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR ! [attachmentid=374879]
> *


TOO BAD IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE..........
MUTTA FUKR IS IN ABOUT 100000000000000,000000000000,00000 PIECES


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.357 WHEN WILL YOUR CAR BE DONE ??


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 12:42 PM~4340668
> *LIKE U WOULD SHOW UP..........................................................
> *



IF IM NOT MISTAKEN.................I HAVE SHOWED UP........JERK.

SO THE NEXT TIME.....BARRING BIRTHDAYS........LETS PIC A SPOT TO KICK IT SOMEWHERE IN BETWEEN MY HOUSE AND CALI ......OK:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:46 PM~4340700
> *MR.357 WHEN WILL YOUR CAR BE DONE ??
> *


CHALIO SAID _"WUSSUP JOTO"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

NOW YOU KNOW THATS NOT TRUE IT IS DOWN RIGHT NOW GETTING THE UNDER CARRIAGE CHROMED I WILL HAVE IT BACK BY JAN/05/06


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 12:46 PM~4340698
> *TOO BAD IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE..........
> MUTTA FUKR IS IN ABOUT 100000000000000,000000000000,00000 PIECES
> *


HOLY SHITS..........THATS A LOT OF FUCKIN PIECES.


AS FOR THE BURBAN BEING DONE......I'D LIKE TO HAVE IT ON THE ROAD IN THE NEXT COUPLE MONTHS.......IT'LL STILL NEED PAINT THOUGH, BUT THAT WONT HAPPEN UNTIL WE OPEN OUR SHOP


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHO IS CHALIO CALLIN A JOTO? ME OR JAMAL.........OR DOES IT MATTER :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 12:51 PM~4340736
> *WHO IS CHALIO CALLIN A JOTO?  ME OR JAMAL.........OR DOES IT MATTER :roflmao:
> *


mE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 01:51 PM~4340736
> *WHO IS CHALIO CALLIN A JOTO?  ME OR JAMAL.........OR DOES IT MATTER :roflmao:
> *


HHHMMM....LETS SEE I DID QUOTE _THE WHITE BOY _DIDNT I, BUT 
YOU CAN BE A JOTO TOO.......................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:54 PM~4340752
> *mE
> *


SEE _WHITE BOY _KNOWS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

MIKE MUST WANT A COMPLIMENTRY FOOT INSTALLED IN HIS ASS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

tROUBLES A GRANDE CULO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:58 PM~4340771
> *tROUBLES A GRANDE CULO
> *



HA-HA.....THAT WAS FUNNY......


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

ADAM CALL A.S.A.P (623)-298-8818


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:00 PM~4340787
> *ADAM CALL A.S.A.P (281)-330-8004*


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:02 PM~4340796
> *0
> *



z


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY RYAN YOUR VIDEO IS BEING SENT TO DAY


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

sup gaganstas any thing crackin thwe wkend of 16 17 18


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 5 2005, 02:03 PM~4340806
> *A*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEY SCRIMP STEVIE SAID WERE'S HIS SHIRT FOOL?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

STILL WAITIN ON THAT CALL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Dec 5 2005, 02:04 PM~4340809
> *sup gaganstas any thing crackin thwe wkend of 16 17 18
> *


MAJESTICS TOYS 4 TOTS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:04 PM~4340816
> *STILL WAITIN ON THAT CALL
> *


ON STEVIES CALL?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 5 2005, 01:06 PM~4340820
> *ON STEVIES CALL?
> *


NO ON ADAM OR JAIME CALL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ROLLIN WHAT UP BIG DOG


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:08 PM~4340832
> *NO ON ADAM OR JAIME CALL
> *


WELL WERE'S HOMIE SHIRT? :angry:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 01:08 PM~4340832
> *NO ON ADAM OR JAIME CALL
> *


AND WHO IS STEVIE AND WHAT SIZE ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAN U DON'T KNOW NOBODY FOOL 
BIG STEVE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 01:09 PM~4340835
> *ROLLIN WHAT UP BIG DOG
> *


wHAT UP ? :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG STEVE ? REFRESH MY MEMORY


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TROUBLE U SUCK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:12 PM~4340867
> *BIG STEVE ? REFRESH MY MEMORY
> *


MAN THATS FUCKED UP
HOMIE ROLLS WITH MAJESTICS G-TOWN :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:12 PM~4340867
> *BIG STEVE ? REFRESH MY MEMORY
> *



_"MAAN U STUPID I TOLD YOU NOT TO BRING THAT BALL"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 5 2005, 01:16 PM~4340896
> *MAN THATS FUCKED UP
> HOMIE ROLLS WITH MAJESTICS G-TOWN :angry:
> *


WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE ? MAN IM NOT TRYING TO BE FUCKED UP YOU JUST HAVE TO REFRESH MY MEMORY !


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:22 PM~4340951
> *WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE ? MAN IM NOT TRYING TO BE FUCKED UP YOU JUST HAVE TO REFRESH MY MEMORY !
> *


JAMAL--------> :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:22 PM~4340951
> *WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE ? MAN IM NOT TRYING TO BE FUCKED UP YOU JUST HAVE TO REFRESH MY MEMORY !
> *


73 RAGTOP :buttkick:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 5 2005, 01:16 PM~4340896
> *MAN THATS FUCKED UP
> HOMIE ROLLS WITH MAJESTICS G-TOWN :angry:
> *


DO YOU MEAN STEVIE WITH THE NEWER ORANGE AND WHITE LINCOLN ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 02:26 PM~4340977
> *DO YOU MEAN STEVIE WITH THE NEWER ORANGE AND WHITE LINCOLN ?
> *


NO LINCOLN NO MORE 73 RAGTOP NOW!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 5 2005, 02:27 PM~4340983
> *NO LINCOLN NO MORE 73 RAGTOP NOW!
> *


WHOS DID HE GET?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 02:28 PM~4340993
> *WHOS DID HE GET?
> *


HE'S BUILDING ONE! :biggrin: BRAND NEW NINJA


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 5 2005, 01:27 PM~4340983
> *NO LINCOLN NO MORE 73 RAGTOP NOW!
> *


OH OKAY SEE JUST A LITTLE REFRESHING THATS ALL WHAT SIZE SHIRT ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 5 2005, 01:03 PM~4340806
> *z
> *



x


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 01:30 PM~4341014
> *x
> *


STILL WAITING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 01:19 PM~4340919
> *"MAAN U STUPID I TOLD YOU NOT TO BRING THAT BALL"
> *



_
he ain't gonna want that ball.. man, he's daddy gave him that ball... _


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone, just thought I'd sneek a post while da boss is in a meeting :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 01:03 PM~4340805
> *(281)-330-8004
> *




WHO?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 01:36 PM~4341068
> *WHO?
> *


JAIME I NEED YOU OR ADAM TO CALL ME A.S.A.P !!!!! 623-298-8818


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 01:36 PM~4341068
> *WHO?
> *


Well good afternoon!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey TROUBLE, that vol.2 should be called "where's TROUBLE", man, you got plenty of cameo's!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 5 2005, 02:35 PM~4341059
> *What up everyone, just thought I'd sneek a post while da boss is in a meeting :wave:
> *



Bro you're gonna end up getting fired...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF! Am I just posting by myself or am I that dam bored!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 5 2005, 01:41 PM~4341101
> *Hey TROUBLE, that vol.2 should be called "where's TROUBLE", man, you got plenty of cameo's!!!!!
> *




yeah, i want a refund....!


*i didn't pay to see TROUBS trying to be the measuring stick!!*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 01:48 PM~4341149
> *Bro you're gonna end up getting fired...
> *


 Believe me, my contract is up at the end of next month, I could use a long vacation!!!
Anybody hiring just in case??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 01:48 PM~4341149
> *Bro you're gonna end up getting fired...
> *




and phuck.. no one on here is gonna hire him!!! he'll just sneek on layitlow all day... hahahahahahahah dont ask us for a reference... hahaha
just playin!!

*
hi AZMOBN ---------- !!!!*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Dec 5 2005 said:


> [/b]


DAMN SOMEONE GOT IT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 01:50 PM~4341174
> *and phuck.. no one on here is gonna hire him!!! he'll just sneek on layitlow all day... hahahahahahahah dont ask us for a reference... hahaha
> just playin!!
> 
> ...


What up!! I thought that was funny, notice how TROUBLE always has a beer in hand!??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 5 2005, 02:49 PM~4341165
> *Believe me, my contract is up at the end of next month, I could use a long vacation!!!
> Anybody hiring just in case??? :biggrin:
> *



Hahahaha... you could use a long vacation and yet you're already looking for a job, lol. Doesn't sound like the vacation part is gonna happen, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I better get off my ass and run some engine compression checks.
Later everyone. :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 5 2005, 02:54 PM~4341196
> *What up!! I thought that was funny, notice how TROUBLE always has a beer in hand!??
> *



It's the same one :roflmao:, trouble can baby sit like a mofo, lol. :biggrin: 

I remember I was kickin it with trouble at a hop and he's like, "dang fool you drink fast."


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 01:58 PM~4341213
> *It's the same one :roflmao:, trouble can baby sit like a mofo, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> I remember I was kickin it with trouble at a hop and he's like, "dang fool you drink fast."
> *




_nothing exceeds like excess, you should know that Tony_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

holy shit, its been like 15 minutes since Roll *APOSTROPHE *n has posted... 


:0 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 01:05 PM~4340818
> *MAJESTICS TOYS 4 TOTS
> *




i thought this sunday was the high rollerz picnic/toy drive???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 03:00 PM~4341224
> *holy shit, its been like 15 minutes since Roll APOSTROPHE n has posted...
> :0                :0                          :0                        :0    :0    :0    :0    :0
> *


HE PROLLY TAK'N A CHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 03:03 PM~4341246
> *i thought this sunday was the high rollerz picnic/toy drive???
> *


DIDN'T HE ASK ABOUT THE 16 17 & 18 WEEKEND?...IF NOT MY BAD


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU DONT_ REALLY _TAKE CHITS.....YOU LEAVE EM


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Dec 5 2005, 02:04 PM~4340809
> *sup gaganstas any thing crackin thwe wkend of 16 17 18
> *


_I TOL JU_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 02:07 PM~4341273
> *I TOL JU
> *



saaaaawwwwwweeeeeeeeee!!!
(Sorry)

your right, I'm wrong!

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 02:49 PM~4341160
> *yeah, i want a refund....!
> i didn't pay to see TROUBS trying to be the measuring stick!!
> *


I WAS JUS MAKIN SURE NONE OF YALL WERE DOIN OVER 20" THATS ALL..........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 03:06 PM~4341265
> *YOU DONT REALLY TAKE CHITS.....YOU LEAVE EM
> *


WELL IM ABOUT TO GET TAKE MY CHIT TO THE TOILET RIGHT ABOUT NOW


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 02:11 PM~4341297
> *I WAS JUS MAKIN SURE NONE OF YALL WERE DOIN OVER 20" THATS ALL..........
> *



why? cuz after that you couldn't measure since the car would be over your head?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 02:11 PM~4341303
> *WELL IM ABOUT TO GET TAKE MY CHIT TO THE TOILET RIGHT ABOUT NOW
> *


THANKS FOR THE "UP TO THE MINUTE UPDATE"................. :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 03:16 PM~4341333
> *THANKS FOR THE "UP TO THE MINUTE UPDATE"................. :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 02:17 PM~4341342
> *NO PROBLEM
> *



ARE YOU GOING TO DROP A EMAIL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 5 2005, 03:19 PM~4341350
> *ARE YOU GOING TO DROP A EMAIL
> *


WAITING FOR IT TO AIR OUT SOME JUST HAD MAIL


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 02:19 PM~4341358
> *WAITING FOR IT TO AIR OUT SOME JUST HAD MAIL
> *



HOPE YOU DONT GET A VIRUS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

dont forget to wipe


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 03:26 PM~4341394
> *dont forget to wipe
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU USE TO WIPE YOUR FOOMUNDA CHEESE


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 01:31 PM~4341422
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU USE TO WIPE YOUR FOOMUNDA CHEESE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 5 2005, 12:11 PM~4340854
> *wHAT UP ? :roflmao:
> *



GOOD TO SEE YOU UP IN LAYITLOW- FINALLY -
LOOK FOR A COMPILATION COMIN 
CALI-OREGON-ARIZONA-WASHINGTON :biggrin:

AZ GOT SOME SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO.......DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET BARF OUT OF A LETTERMAN JACKET? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 02:56 PM~4341614
> *SO.......DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET BARF OUT OF A LETTERMAN JACKET? :biggrin:
> *



poor baby.. is he ok??? i feel terrible... 

sorrweeeee FRED D' Bevic


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 03:56 PM~4341614
> *SO.......DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET BARF OUT OF A LETTERMAN JACKET? :biggrin:
> *


WHO CARES IT PROLLY ISNT YOURS NEWAYS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 03:03 PM~4341666
> *WHO CARES IT PROLLY ISNT YOURS NEWAYS
> *


DO YOU EVER SHUT THE FUCK UP?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 02:56 PM~4341614
> *SO.......DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET BARF OUT OF A LETTERMAN JACKET? :biggrin:
> *


...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OR SHOULD I SAY _TYPE THE FUCK UP_....... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 03:00 PM~4341646
> *poor baby.. is he ok??? i feel terrible...
> 
> sorrweeeee FRED D' Bevic
> *


yeah hes all right, being a pain in the ass


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 04:06 PM~4341688
> *DO YOU EVER SHUT THE FUCK UP?
> *


nope


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 03:03 PM~4341666
> *WHO CARES IT PROLLY ISNT YOURS NEWAYS
> *


... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 5 2005, 03:10 PM~4341721
> *nope
> *


ITS AMAZING YER NOT DEAD YET


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 03:11 PM~4341726
> *ITS AMAZING YER NOT DEAD YET
> *


" we don't die, we multiply" :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 5 2005, 03:15 PM~4341745
> *" we don't die, we multiply" :biggrin:
> *


 o.k. pac man


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ACTUALLY I THINKS ITS BEBE'S KIDS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IM LEAVING TO GO CHECK OUT PUTTIN A IN STEREO IN A LIFTED GOLFCART AND CHECK OUT MIKE BEBEE'S ROTTIE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 03:39 PM~4341886
> *IM LEAVING TO GO CHECK OUT PUTTIN A IN STEREO IN A LIFTED GOLFCART AND CHECK OUT MIKE BEBEE'S  ROTTIE
> *


whatever... dont come home and bitch about how hard your day was then.... hahahahaha


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

what up bitchez. what up jamal. what up az. what up!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 03:45 PM~4341931
> *what up bitchez. what up jamal. what up az. what up!!!
> *




so were all bitchez and Jamal isn't??? I'm just looking for clarification...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 03:34 PM~4341841
> *ACTUALLY I THINKS ITS BEBE'S KIDS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:45 PM~4341931
> *what up bitchez. what up jamal. what up az. what up!!!
> *



What up my white slut? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 03:45 PM~4341931
> *what up bitchez. what up jamal. what up az. what up!!!
> *


hey, up yours ******!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i cant call him a bitch after he posted this. :biggrin: tomarrow i will


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:48 PM~4341955
> *i cant call him a bitch after he posted this. :biggrin:  tomarrow i will
> *



True that... :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 03:47 PM~4341945
> *What up my white slut?  :biggrin:
> *


what up!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:49 PM~4341967
> *what up!
> *



Remi everytime I see your avatar I just start laughing, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 03:48 PM~4341955
> *i cant call him a bitch after he posted this. :biggrin:  tomarrow i will
> *




dont you remember your last avitar... i took & posted a hot pic. too!!!



white slut?? = sara is layitlow??? :uh:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 5 2005, 03:47 PM~4341952
> *hey, up yours ******!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up my pigmently challenged brother.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

357 yes or no?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:50 PM~4341975
> *what up my pigmently challenged brother.
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sorry :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im whorring myself...lol


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats new !


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

bubbz been a member for 3 months 1388 posts. sid been member fo 1 yr & 9months 1378 posts. whos the post whore?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 03:55 PM~4342029
> *bubbz been a member for 3 months 1388 posts. sid been member fo 1 yr & 9months 1378 posts. whos the post whore?
> *



who's complaining??? dont like it dont read it



POST WHORE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:55 PM~4342029
> *bubbz been a member for 3 months 1388 posts. sid been member fo 1 yr & 9months 1378 posts. whos the post whore?
> *



According to my calculations it ain't me, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 03:57 PM~4342044
> *According to my calculations it ain't me, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


NO! YOUR A DIFFERENT KIND OF WHORE


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im sorry dont get the coach bag.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 03:59 PM~4342058
> *im sorry dont get the coach bag.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 04:58 PM~4342051
> *NO! YOUR A DIFFERENT KIND OF WHORE
> *



Hey, hey, hey...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 04:01 PM~4342074
> *Hey, hey, hey...
> *


Hoe, Hoe, Hoe ....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 03:57 PM~4342044
> *According to my calculations it ain't me, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: .......

I ALMOST FORGOT........I HAVE PICS OF SARA........THE CRAZIEST, DRUNKEST, ASSEST NEIGHBOR IN THE WORLD


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

shit i've been on here since'02 and I only have 720


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: selling the linc bring this to the picnic.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hi!!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:03 PM~4342096
> *:biggrin: selling the linc bring this to the picnic.
> *


thats a niice impala, 16 batts and what 4 pumps? :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

well since adam isnt answering me. james you wanna take the linc to the sat thing with the kids? i have to work.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IS THAT AN IMPALA WITH 16 BATTERIES............HOLY SHIT......

YOUR GIRLFRIEND SAYS........FUCK YOU BITCH


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 5 2005, 04:06 PM~4342118
> *:0  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Juan


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 04:09 PM~4342153
> *IS THAT AN IMPALA WITH 16 BATTERIES............HOLY SHIT......
> 
> YOUR GIRLFRIEND SAYS........FUCK YOU BITCH
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

caddy texxx = rosecity?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:15 PM~4342200
> *caddy texxx = rosecity?
> *


another ******= caddy texxx :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 5 2005, 04:08 PM~4342145
> *well since adam isnt answering me. james you wanna take the linc to the sat thing with the kids? i have to work.
> *


Am i allowed to break it?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

DUDE....IT WAS THE FUNNIEST SHIT.......JAIME WAS ON THE VAN TAKING PICTURES OF SARAH WHEN....................

SARA BROUGHT OUT THE HOSE AND SPRAYED JAIME........IT WAS SOOOOOOO GOD DAMN FUNNY I ALMOST FELL OVER......

JAI DOESNT GET MAD.......SHE GETS EVEN.......SO WHAT DOES SHE DO.......GETS THE HOSE AND RETURNS THE FAVOR.......ONLY WE HAVE A PRESSURE NOSAL SO THE SHIT IS WAY MORE ACCURATE.......

JAI IS JUST SOAKING THIS BITCH RIGHT IN THE FACE......IN THE HOUSE CUZ THEIR FRONT DOOR IS OPEN.....ALL OVER THE FURNITURE AND SHIT.....

SO I GO AND GRAB A DIFFERENT CAMERA AND WHEN I LOOK OVER THE FENCE......SARAS DANCING AROUND IN A WHITE T-SHIRT LIKE ITS A WET T-SHIRT CONTEST.......

"HHHHHRRRRMMMMMM ERRRRRRRR ARRRRRRR TAKE MY PICTURE I DONT CARE"

NOW....NORMALLY A WET T-SHRIT CONTEST WOULDNT BE BAD.....BUT WHEN ITS A 50YR OLD DRUNK LADY.........NOT SO GOOD


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMM UH MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 5 2005, 05:01 PM~4342081
> *Hoe, Hoe, Hoe ....
> *



Ha, ha, ha... Shhhhhh!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 5 2005, 04:19 PM~4342231
> *DUDE....IT WAS THE FUNNIEST SHIT.......JAIME WAS ON THE VAN TAKING PICTURES OF SARAH WHEN....................
> 
> SARA BROUGHT OUT THE HOSE AND SPRAYED JAIME........IT WAS SOOOOOOO GOD DAMN FUNNY I ALMOST FELL OVER......
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: thats gross


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUDWISER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT FIRST PIC OF SARA.......HER SHIRTS ON BACKWARDS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out guys!! buh bye!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i sprayed that bitch down.. shit was funny!!! 
hahahahah 

fuck with me? haha!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

TURKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

sup Fred?......sup Sidi?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 5 2005, 04:38 PM~4342407
> *sup Fred?......sup Sidi?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 5 2005, 05:38 PM~4342407
> *sup Fred?......sup Sidi?
> *


What up bro?

Check this shit out!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 04:46 PM~4342454
> *What up bro?
> 
> Check this shit out!
> *


what did he hit him with a gun?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 5 2005, 05:52 PM~4342489
> *what did he hit him with a gun?
> *


Straight fist bro. I see you guys tomorrow, peace!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2005, 04:56 PM~4342525
> *Straight fist bro. I see you guys tomorrow, peace!
> *


it could have been just his fist but if you watch close just after he hit him the first time something fell to the ground to the right of them and then after he kicks him in the face he goes and picks it up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 5 2005, 01:46 AM~4338091
> *Just wondering if anybody can help out CPLC (chicanos por la causa) and come out for an event this saturday morning?
> 
> There's an annual event at Herrera Elementary School (around 12th St and Buckeye) that they do.. basically they have all the spanish radio/tv stations and do a xmas event for the neighborhood... have santa claus fly in on a helicopter and all...
> ...





:dunno: :dunno: :happysad: Anybody?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

just for you james


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

thats fucked up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 5 2005, 05:03 PM~4342570
> *it could have been just his fist but if you watch close just after he hit him the first time something fell to the ground to the right of them and then after he kicks him in the face he goes and picks it up
> *



HEY BRO....HE PICKED UP HIS CHANCLAS...!!! 

NOW THATS GANGSTA!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 6 2005, 12:38 AM~4345734
> *HEY BRO....HE PICKED UP HIS CHANCLAS...!!!
> 
> NOW THATS GANGSTA!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what is CHANCLAS i'm white and from up north ,don't know that much spanish yet :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 12:44 AM~4345758
> *what is CHANCLAS i'm white and from up north ,don't know that much spanish yet :biggrin:
> *


SANDLES!!!!!
What up everyone?, SIDI,357, TROUBLE, BUBBZ!!!
Man, it's alot chilly out there today. I had to use my mexican heater, blowing my breath into my hands!!!!!
Talk to you all at break. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 06:01 AM~4346470
> *SANDLES!!!!!
> *


AAHHAAA thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

sidi your right that is pretty funny, he came out in some house shoes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 12:29 AM~4345699
> *just for you james
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the simalarities are uncanning


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 06:21 AM~4346512
> *sidi your right that is pretty funny, he came out in some house shoes :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you came out saturday night in house shoes, too!!! BUTTFACE! 





P/S WHERES JEN.... ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 07:42 AM~4346712
> *you came out saturday night in house shoes, too!!! BUTTFACE!
> P/S WHERES JEN.... ?
> *


I know, its not like I haven't had to throw down in house shoes before :biggrin: :biggrin: BUTTFACE-ETTE :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

A crap, nobody is on. Is everyone working???
I'm not!!!!
Dam, I'm bored.
Well..........I'm out.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHO IN MESA HAS A DOUBLE PUMP CADI?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 08:31 AM~4346888
> *Sup?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 6 2005, 09:26 AM~4346867
> *WHO IN MESA HAS A DOUBLE PUMP CADI?
> *


IVAN................(M.I.H.)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you seen the movie kids...

One guy goes after 4 guys...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 09:00 AM~4347033
> *Have you seen the movie kids...
> 
> One guy goes after 4 guys...
> *


that kid in the first movie needs an asswoopin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 10:06 AM~4347054
> *that kid in the first movie needs an asswoopin
> *



I concur.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 09:56 AM~4347018
> *IVAN................(M.I.H.)
> *


WHICH ONE IS THAT?
WHAT THE HELL IS MIH FOOL?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 09:08 AM~4347070
> *I concur.
> *



:roflmao: ..........have you seen "Catch ME If You Can" with Leonardo Dicaprio.

"doctor do you concur?!"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 09:56 AM~4347018
> *IVAN................(M.I.H.)
> *



What caddi is it?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 6 2005, 09:39 AM~4347215
> *WHICH ONE IS THAT?
> WHAT THE HELL IS MIH FOOL?
> *


Make It Happen..........from Mesa.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 10:44 AM~4347240
> *:roflmao: ..........have you seen "Catch ME If You Can" with Leonardo Dicaprio.
> 
> "doctor do you concur?!"
> *



Hahahahaha... "I should have said I concur."


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 09:44 AM~4347241
> *What caddi is it?
> *


i think its a double pump 4 door......silver or silvery blue or something along those lines


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

sidi.....we gonna see you at the show?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 6 2005, 10:39 AM~4347215
> *WHICH ONE IS THAT?
> WHAT THE HELL IS MIH FOOL?
> *


DONT THINK ITS BEEN OUT YET...............


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 10:48 AM~4347260
> *sidi.....we gonna see you at the show?
> *



What show?... Do you mean the picnic? 

And trouble is it that one that we always said it was double pump???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 09:49 AM~4347263
> *DONT THINK ITS BEEN OUT YET...............
> *


we've seen it in mesa at riverview when we hopped the wagon against just about all of make it happen............

gabe's monte.......broke
jeremys lincoln......no worky
4 door caddi........no worky correctly

WAGON...........WINNER........

TILL.......A COUPLE OF WEEKS LATER WHEN JEREMY HIT THE BUMPER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 10:49 AM~4347263
> *DONT THINK ITS BEEN OUT YET...............
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 09:50 AM~4347268
> *What show?... Do you mean the picnic?
> 
> And trouble is it that one that we always said it was double pump???
> *



SHOW.........PICNIC........WHATS THE DIFFERENCE........THE QUESTION AT HAND IS 

_ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE_


theres plenty of time to think of an excuse :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 09:51 AM~4347275
> *we've seen it in mesa at riverview when we hopped the wagon against just about all of make it happen............
> 
> gabe's monte.......broke
> ...



YEAH ! FOR THE WAGON AND LINCKY!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 6 2005, 09:53 AM~4347284
> *
> *



OK MARINATE - GIVE UP THE GOODS... 
WHAT DO U KNOW ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
  :0 :0  :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 09:54 AM~4347290
> *YEAH ! FOR THE WAGON AND LINCKY!
> *


fuckin weirdo!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 09:56 AM~4347307
> *fuckin weirdo!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 09:46 AM~4347251
> *i think its a double pump 4 door......silver or silvery blue or something along those lines
> *


we have a double pump caprice that will hop him, :biggrin: it'll be ready in the next month or so :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 09:57 AM~4347313
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


like its a bad thing :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 10:55 AM~4347298
> *OK MARINATE - GIVE UP THE GOODS...
> WHAT DO U KNOW ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> :0  :0    :0
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 10:50 AM~4347268
> *What show?... Do you mean the picnic?
> 
> And trouble is it that one that we always said it was double pump???
> *



Nevermind on the caddi, we are talking about two different cars...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 10:53 AM~4347285
> *SHOW.........PICNIC........WHATS THE DIFFERENCE........THE QUESTION AT HAND IS
> 
> ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE
> ...



Fa'sho! I'll be there have to help out.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 11:01 AM~4347344
> *Nevermind on the caddi, we are talking about two different cars...
> *


I KNEW THAT.....JUST DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO ANSWER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 10:02 AM~4347354
> *Fa'sho! I'll be there have to help out.
> *


YA RIGHT....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2005, 10:02 AM~4347354
> *Fa'sho! I'll be there have to help out.
> *


bout time you did _some_ work........all day just bullshittin on the computer :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 10:13 AM~4347407
> *bout time you did some work........all day just bullshittin on the computer :biggrin:
> *


NO, THATS AZMOBN!! HAHAHAHA JUST PLAYIN AZ.M


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 11:11 AM~4347398
> *:0
> *


THAT WAS LAST YEAR AT THE I_NDIVIDUALS_ PICNIC
HITTIN 36"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 10:20 AM~4347440
> *THAT WAS LAST YEAR AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC
> HITTIN 36"
> *


CHIPPER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 10:20 AM~4347440
> *THAT WAS LAST YEAR AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC
> HITTIN 36"
> *


LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 6 2005, 11:13 AM~4347407
> *bout time you did some work........all day just bullshittin on the computer :biggrin:
> *



Likewise :biggrin: .


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 11:26 AM~4347506
> *CHIPPER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND U...........WUTTS YOUR CAR HITTIN?..OH MY BAD ITS NOT LIFTED :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 10:40 AM~4347583
> *AND U...........WUTTS YOUR CAR HITTIN?..OH MY BAD ITS NOT LIFTED :0
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 11:40 AM~4347583
> *AND U...........WUTTS YOUR CAR HITTIN?..OH MY BAD ITS NOT LIFTED :0
> *



Dang that's durty. :biggrin: 

Dunce cap style... "here's your cap, got sit in the corner dumbass!" lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 10:17 AM~4347423
> *NO, THATS AZMOBN!! HAHAHAHA JUST PLAYIN AZ.M
> *


Hey, I
m working!!!!(yea right)! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So seriously (lol) is anyone hiring??


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=377588]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 10:40 AM~4347583
> *AND U...........WUTTS YOUR CAR HITTIN?..OH MY BAD ITS NOT LIFTED :0
> *


hey as soon as I find myself a nice warehouse job that pays well i'll get my shit lifted and drive all the way over to your house and then it's ON :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everyone??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up BUBBZ? How's your day going??? :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 6 2005, 12:10 PM~4347802
> *hey as soon as I find myself a nice warehouse job that pays well i'll get my shit lifted and drive all the way over to your house and then it's ON :biggrin:
> *


HAHA HEY ATLEAST WE WONT HAVE TO DRIVE FAR


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 11:59 AM~4348149
> *Wat up BUBBZ? How's your day going??? :wave:
> *



SUP MOBBIE MOB!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 12:03 PM~4348200
> *SUP MOBBIE MOB!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Chillin' really, it's cold as fuck in this dam joint!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 01:07 PM~4348223
> *Chillin' really, it's cold as fuck in this dam joint!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U GOT INTERNET ACCESS IN DA JOINT...."_DAMN U LUCKY"_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 12:08 PM~4348233
> *U GOT INTERNET ACCESS IN DA JOINT...."DAMN U LUCKY"
> *



SHIT THEY HAVE EVERYTHING IN THE JOINT.
INTERNET,CABLE AND MALE HOOKERS :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2005, 01:10 PM~4348244
> *SHIT THEY HAVE EVERYTHING IN THE JOINT.
> INTERNET,CABLE AND MALE HOOKERS :biggrin:
> *


UUUUGGGHHH! YOU NASTY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 12:08 PM~4348233
> *U GOT INTERNET ACCESS IN DA JOINT...."DAMN U LUCKY"
> *




u got the internet and a joint!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 12:11 PM~4348247
> *UUUUGGGHHH! YOU NASTY
> *


SHIT IT'S THE TRUTH 
FUCK THEY EVEN HAVE JOBS IN THERE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2005, 12:10 PM~4348244
> *SHIT THEY HAVE EVERYTHING IN THE JOINT.
> INTERNET,CABLE AND MALE HOOKERS :biggrin:
> *


Dam skippy!!!!!
I had a cell phone in there!!
At my job at the Capitol, I had access to everything!!! My girl would come over "for lunch"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 12:12 PM~4348262
> *Dam skippy!!!!!
> I had a cell phone in there!!
> At my job at the Capitol, I had access to everything!!! My girl would come over "for lunch"!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SEE TROUBLE WHAT DID I TELL YOU...THEY ARE BETTER OF IN THERE THEN WE ARE OUT HERE..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2005, 12:13 PM~4348271
> *SEE TROUBLE WHAT DID I TELL YOU...THEY ARE BETTER OF IN THERE THEN WE ARE OUT HERE..
> *


Microwaves and all, you could even get you a honey to do your laundry :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 10:55 AM~4347715
> *So seriously (lol) is anyone hiring??
> *


COME THE FIRST OF THE YEAR, WE WILL BE LOOKING FOR WAREHOUSE HELP.... STARTS ABOUT 10$.. NOT BAD FOR WAREHOUSE... EASY JOB.... NOT TO COMPLICATED... SMALL COMPANY !! BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SO WHAT UP WHO'S ALL GOING SUNDAY?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 12:15 PM~4348293
> *Microwaves and all, you could even get you a honey to do your laundry :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 12:15 PM~4348297
> *COME THE FIRST OF THE YEAR, WE WILL BE LOOKING FOR WAREHOUSE HELP.... STARTS ABOUT 10$.. NOT BAD FOR WAREHOUSE... EASY JOB.... NOT TO COMPLICATED... SMALL COMPANY !! BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


Where's this at??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 12:17 PM~4348310
> *Where's this at??
> *



40TH STREET & BROADWAY.... I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE START LOOKING...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 12:19 PM~4348324
> *40TH STREET & BROADWAY.... I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE START LOOKING...
> *


Cool, 'cause we just got word yesterday the 16th of January is our last day


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 12:20 PM~4348338
> *Cool, 'cause we just got word yesterday the 16th of January is our last day
> *



THAT WILL BE ABOUT THE TIME WE ARE LOOKING AGAIN.. IN FACT, WITHIN JUST THE LAST HOUR... WE HIRED A NEW GUY... SORRY !! 
BUT WE'LL BE LOOKING AGAIN...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 12:19 PM~4348324
> *40TH STREET & BROADWAY.... I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE START LOOKING...
> *


Dam, you just up the street, I'm on 7th and just north of Broadway. By the river bottom.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2005, 12:22 PM~4348355
> *Dam, you just up the street, I'm on 7th and just north of Broadway. By the river bottom.
> *




COOL!!! WELL, ME AND 357 'BOUT TO DO LUNCH!!! HMMM !!!!! BE BACK....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out too.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2005, 01:16 PM~4348298
> *SO WHAT UP WHO'S ALL GOING SUNDAY?
> *


JU KNOW ILL BE THERE WHY YOU GOING?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn....I dont log on for a few days and I'm forgotton. 

Thanks alot BUBBZ!!! :tears:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

sup everyone


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 6 2005, 01:32 PM~4348437
> *Damn....I dont log on for a few days and I'm forgotton.
> 
> Thanks alot BUBBZ!!! :tears:
> *


WHO THE HELL IS THIS?????????????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ROLL'N U GOING 2 INDIVIUALS NEW YEARS PICNIC?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 01:35 PM~4348453
> *sup everyone
> *


_"JOTO"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Jen i finally got logged in to layitlow


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 12:35 PM~4348453
> *sup everyone
> *


UH-OH!!! Guess we cant talk shit about Jamal anymore! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 12:38 PM~4348479
> *Hi Jen i finally got logged in to layitlow
> *


It's about time..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 6 2005, 12:38 PM~4348480
> *UH-OH!!! Guess we cant talk shit about Jamal anymore! :biggrin:
> *


Bullshit....we will just wait til he is gone :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAN LOOK HOW LONG IT TAKES HIM TO REPLY....HAHA


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 12:37 PM~4348469
> *ROLL'N U GOING 2 INDIVIUALS NEW YEARS PICNIC?
> *


No I think im going to majestics new year picnic ! when is the individ Pic ? your video was sent yesterday! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Fuck You :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 12:41 PM~4348493
> *MAN LOOK HOW LONG IT TAKES HIM TO REPLY....HAHA
> *


It's really hard for Jamal to learn spelling. Does anyone have an ebonics keyboard for Jamal???


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 12:42 PM~4348505
> *Fuck You :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *


Now Jamal, you have to watch your mouth in here cuz we dont like any cussing in here.....so quit that fuckin shit alright :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 6 2005, 12:40 PM~4348487
> *Bullshit....we will just wait til he is gone :biggrin:
> *


Panocha's


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 6 2005, 12:43 PM~4348511
> *It's really hard for Jamal to learn spelling.  Does anyone have an ebonics keyboard for Jamal???
> *


He even forgot the "i" in Rollin.....j/k


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 6 2005, 12:46 PM~4348556
> *He even forgot the "i" in Rollin.....j/k
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 6 2005, 12:46 PM~4348556
> *He even forgot the "i" in Rollin.....j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 11:41 AM~4348494
> *No I think im going to majestics new year picnic ! when is the individ Pic ? your video was sent yesterday! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THANKS BRO- NOT SURE WHY I SAID INDIVIDUALS :0 - BIG M NEWYEARS GET DOWN- THATS THE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 12:56 PM~4348584
> *THANKS BRO-
> *


Were is the pic


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Maybe TRUUCHA will get Jamal a dictionary for Christmas!! :biggrin: 

just playin Jamal.....dont start gettin all sensitive!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup Chubby?? :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 6 2005, 12:58 PM~4348590
> *Maybe TRUUCHA will get Jamal a dictionary for Christmas!! :biggrin:
> 
> just playin Jamal.....dont start gettin all sensitive!
> *


Damn ouch !! below the belt ! :tears: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 01:00 PM~4348611
> *Damn ouch !! below the belt ! :tears:  :tears:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I WAS JUST PLAYING.....AND I WAS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO ANY AREA LOCATED BELOW YOUR BELT! :biggrin: 


I'm gettin worried about ISPRAYPPG.....he's been replying for a long time. Maybe he got a french fry stuck in the keyboard :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

whasssslup ssslslsllsisssssllersss!!!!!!

hows son i see yall are doing up a bike!!!!
thats gangsta!!!
tell chubs said what up!!!

ill probably see ya soon


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 6 2005, 01:02 PM~4348623
> *I WAS JUST PLAYING.....AND I WAS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO ANY AREA LOCATED BELOW YOUR BELT! :biggrin:
> I'm gettin worried about ISPRAYPPG.....he's been replying for a long time.  Maybe he got a french fry stuck in the keyboard :biggrin:
> *


Your real funny jen ! that was good one about the frinch fry ! i mean french ! J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CDIDDY_@Dec 6 2005, 01:05 PM~4348639
> *whasssslup ssslslsllsisssssllersss!!!!!!
> 
> hows son i see yall are doing up a bike!!!!
> ...


Cool! I'll tell him.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Talk to ya all later! :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 6 2005, 02:00 PM~4348611
> *Damn ouch !! below the belt ! :tears:  :tears:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WUTT HAPPEN DID IT GO IN YOUR _"MAN PUSS"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 07:42 AM~4346712
> *you came out saturday night in house shoes, too!!! BUTTFACE!
> P/S WHERES JEN.... ?
> *



JEN: 
DIDN'T FORGET.. WHAT? YOU DIDN'T SEE MY POST?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JAMALS A STRIPPER!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
CANT READ OR SPELL!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF............

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: trouble, BUBBZinAZ


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: -------- > TROUBLE WOUBLE < ----------- :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hows the elco coming mr naw t 1?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hoppers602? aint seen u in az side for awhile.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:cheesy: :machinegun:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:angel: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 6 2005, 01:18 PM~4348732
> *WUTT HAPPEN DID IT GO IN YOUR "MAN PUSS"
> *


 :roflmao: .......he said _"man puss"_


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

your mom goes to college.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 6 2005, 03:51 PM~4349789
> *:angel:  :uh:    :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:  :wave:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :around:  :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :barf:  :tongue:    :banghead:
> *



you should _attempt_ to STOP being GAY


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

adam sat you cool then. will u call roman for the switch. ill try to be there bout noon.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

how many times do i have to post before someone talks to me?

"napolian you know im training to be a cage fighter."


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

screw u im going home!





















































































i am at home!!!!! later.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT IS BUBBZ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 6 2005, 04:05 PM~4349908
> *how many times do i have to post before someone talks to me?
> 
> "napolian you know im training to be a cage fighter."
> *



"WHAT! YOU HAVE THE WORST REFLEXES IN THE WORLD KIP"


"COME OVER AND HIT ME NAPOLIAN"

''WHAT?"

"I SAID, COME OVER HERE AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU TRY TO HIT ME"
:biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA






SUPPER MARINATER!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO? :around:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 6 2005, 04:17 PM~4350014
> *WHAT IT DO? :around:
> *



GOOD NIGHT GENTLEMAN - AND TROUBLE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 05:34 PM~4350168
> *GOOD NIGHT GENTLEMAN - AND TROUBLE
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 6 2005, 04:03 PM~4349885
> *adam sat you cool then. will u call roman for the switch. ill try to be there bout noon.
> *


im supposed to do some o.t. on saturday from 8-12........... :thumbsdown:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 6 2005, 01:34 PM~4348870
> *JEN:
> DIDN'T FORGET.. WHAT? YOU DIDN'T SEE MY POST?
> *


I knew I could count on you, homegirl!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup everybody, I ain't been on lately cuz I gots the shitty dial up but I'm out on the westside now :biggrin: RAINBOW VALLEY!!! Hey what's the deal with 75th and Indian School???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: Some *LOWRIDER* holiday spirit..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 6 2005, 09:00 PM~4351833
> *I knew I could count on you, homegirl!!! :thumbsup:
> *



*
jen jen bo ben, banana nana fo fen, me my mo men, JEN! *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Morning everyone!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*MOBN MOBN BO BOBN BANANA NANA FO FOBN ME MY MO MOBN MOBN*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 7 2005, 08:30 AM~4354457
> *MOBN MOBN BO BOBN BANANA NANA FO FOBN ME MY MO MOBN MOBN
> *


Wat da H???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 08:24 AM~4354428
> *Sup?
> *



*
SIDDY YANKEE YANKEE BO BANKEE BANANA NANA FO FANKEE, ME MY MO MANKEE.. HI SIDDY YANKEE*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 08:31 AM~4354466
> *Wat da H???
> *


She had to much coffee this morning!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING BUTTFACE -


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 08:33 AM~4354471
> *She had to much coffee this morning!!!
> *


Trple esspresso :biggrin: :around: :rofl:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok then.......
well got to get back to work, talk to everyone later.  :biggrin: 
Sup TROUBLE?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

thats not coffee shes hopped up on :biggrin: 


i was thinkin......we havent cruised in a while........seein knightstalkers Xmas caddi made me think......

n-e-one want to set up a cruise around the valley and go see Xmas lights at all the big displays?

nothing like a holiday cruise and HOT CHOCOLATE SPIKED WITH SOME PEPPERMINT SCHNOPPS.........BURP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 7 2005, 09:18 AM~4354637
> *thats not coffee shes hopped up on :biggrin:
> i was thinkin......we havent cruised in a while........seein knightstalkers Xmas caddi made me think......
> 
> ...




CHRISTMAS LIGHTS? OK, SOMEONE HAS SEEN TOO MANY HALLMARK COMMERCIALS... HOT CHOCOLATE? HOW ABOUT EGG NOG, KALUHAH, VANILLA GREY GOOSE -- AND *SHOTS *OF PERPPERMINT SCHNOPPS...
_
BUT, WE DO NEED TO SET UP ANOTHER CRUISE.. HARD DURING HOLIDAYS.. PEOPLE HAVE ALOT OF SHIT GOING ON, PLUS 2 PICNIC/SHOWS COMING UP... _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OH, AND .. YOUR RIGHT! ITS NOT COFFEE!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

EGGNOG????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 09:44 AM~4354756
> *EGGNOG????
> *




yeah, what i was making saturday nite - you remember?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I remember! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 09:51 AM~4354786
> *I remember! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



at least i didn't -----> :barf: :barf: 

that was the kid... :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'm always down to cruise, so since it was your idea Adam you set it up and figure out when, where and where. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 09:53 AM~4354797
> *I'm always down to cruise, so since it was your idea Adam you set it up and figure out when, where and where. :biggrin:
> *




he'll set it up alright.. but then cancel it, like he did the hop... hahahaha 
j/p --- i know you got wrong info that day


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY!.....JOHNNY IS WANTING TO HAVE A BB-Q 
FRIDAY NIGHT AT HIS HOUSE..........
HE SAID TO INVITE YOU PEOPLE, SO WUTTCHA THINK?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 11:41 AM~4355098
> *HEY!.....JOHNNY IS WANTING TO HAVE A BB-Q
> FRIDAY NIGHT AT HIS HOUSE..........
> HE SAID TO INVITE YOU PEOPLE, SO WUTTCHA THINK?
> *



"you people", jajajajajajaja... that's comedy.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Johnny who? :biggrin: Ow you mean that guy with the black chevrolet v-thingy. I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 10:43 AM~4355118
> *Johnny who? :biggrin: Ow you mean that guy with the black chevrolet  v-thingy. I'm down :biggrin:
> *


as long as the vette is parked 'round the corner.... all i wanna see is the t-bird and and the rivi!
oh, and johnny..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

here's my car in better days.
Now it getting a complete makeover in my back yard.
Oh, and that picture of me was before I went in, so I'm a little lighter around the neck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's the other.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

the wheels look familiar, lol. They look like mine. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't seen your ride yet, what do you have??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 12:11 PM~4355397
> *I haven't seen your ride yet, what do you have??
> *


'85 Regal... "Got more wood in my regal than the boys at home depot" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 11:26 AM~4355514
> *'85 Regal... "Got more wood in my regal than the boys at home depot"  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 12:45 PM~4355717
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Just playin, I need to add more batteries,


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

See you guys in an hour.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 11:46 AM~4355726
> *Just playin, I need to add more batteries,
> *


I was just running 6 all together, 3 to the nose, I wasn't hopping it, I was more into the old school scraping thing. I had titanium block underneath.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Where's TROUBLE???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

tun turrra rrraun here i am.......

SO WHATS THE OUT COME RU GUYS GOING TO JOHNNY'S FRIDAY NIGHT?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WROOWWIN YOUR A "JOTO"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 02:20 PM~4356328
> *WROOWWIN YOUR A "JOTO"
> *



hahahahaha...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

dont bother rolln hes in truucha website right now :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 01:07 PM~4356220
> *tun turrra rrraun here i am.......
> 
> SO WHATS THE OUT COME RU GUYS GOING TO JOHNNY'S FRIDAY NIGHT?
> *


You going out on Sunday??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MOSTA LIKELY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 01:54 PM~4356636
> *MOSTA LIKELY
> *


What do you think of my ride??
Man, it's all beat to shit now, but it won't be :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 11:10 AM~4355382
> *Here's the other.
> *


THATS A NICE RIDE,I LIKE THOSE BODY IMPALAS MY BUDDY HAS A CONV 71 THAT IVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR THREE YEARS NOW


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 02:56 PM~4356662
> *What do you think of my ride??
> Man, it's all beat to shit now, but it won't be :biggrin:
> *


NICE I LIKEDID DOS STYLZ TOO


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

whats up everyone?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 02:08 PM~4356758
> *THATS A NICE RIDE,I LIKE THOSE BODY IMPALAS MY BUDDY HAS A CONV 71 THAT IVE BEEN WORKING ON FOR THREE YEARS NOW
> *


I'm going all black this time....top, interior, paint, rims!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 03:21 PM~4356870
> *I'm going all black this time....top, interior, paint, rims!!!
> *



Do you still have the white spokes? I could use some spares... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I found something for Remi


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 02:23 PM~4356881
> *Do you still have the white spokes? I could use some spares...  :biggrin:
> *


I got rid of those already..sorry.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 03:32 PM~4356956
> *I got rid of those already..sorry.
> *


Dang.


Where's 357?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 02:20 PM~4356859
> *whats up everyone?
> *


SLACKER!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 02:33 PM~4356970
> *Dang.
> Where's 357?
> *




357 said: unless *my *phone rings.. i dont know shit about friday nite : )


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 7 2005, 03:48 PM~4357111
> *357 said: unless my phone rings.. i dont know shit about friday nite : )
> *


MAN FUK THAT HE DONT ANSWER THE PHONE ANYWAYS AND IF HE DOES DECIDE TO ANSWER IT.......... O'WELL........THE INVITE HAS BEEN SENT 
OUT SO NOW I NEED TO KNOW WHO IS SHOWING UP?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 02:39 PM~4357040
> *SLACKER!!!!!!!
> *


Dont me make me come over and cut that roof off and put it on mine. And Im not slacking...Im waiting on parts.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 02:54 PM~4357167
> *Dont me make me come over and cut that roof off and put it on mine.  And Im not slacking...Im waiting on parts.
> *


yeah right, what parts?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Whats up Bubblehead?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Does anyone know someone that puts sunroofs in???


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 02:55 PM~4357175
> *yeah right, what parts?
> *


Water pump and valve cover gaskets....They are at Adams shop, but he isnt there to bring them home so I have to wait til tomorrow to get them


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 02:56 PM~4357191
> *Does anyone know someone that puts sunroofs in???
> *


Im gonna go steal on e from Fred and figure it out.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 02:57 PM~4357197
> *Water pump and valve cover gaskets....They are at Adams shop, but he isnt there to bring them home so I have to wait til tomorrow to get them
> *


excuses, excuses :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 03:56 PM~4357191
> *Does anyone know someone that puts sunroofs in???
> *


DON'T EVEN TRIP FOOL BRING THE CAR OVER


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 02:58 PM~4357214
> *excuses, excuses :biggrin:
> *


I could go get them now but I dont feel like driving in rush hour traffic right now.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 02:58 PM~4357209
> *Im gonna go steal on e from Fred and figure it out.
> *


I know how its done I just don't have the tools or the patients


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:00 PM~4357240
> *I know how its done I just don't have the tools or the patients
> *


IN THAT CASE I KNOW HOW IT S DONE TOO BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO DO IT......


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 02:59 PM~4357220
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP FOOL BRING THE CAR OVER
> *


yeah you'll have a convertible by the time troubs is done with it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:02 PM~4357259
> *yeah you'll have a convertible by the time troubs is done with it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah thats the truth


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:02 PM~4357259
> *yeah you'll have a convertible by the time troubs is done with it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey, thats not a bad idea.....convertible lincoln.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...the sawzall is coming out


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:04 PM~4357277
> *Hey, thats not a bad idea.....convertible lincoln.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...the sawzall is coming out
> *


cool and then once the frame buckles and your tired of driving it that way you can give me the motor, gets to cutting!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:02 PM~4357259
> *yeah you'll have a convertible by the time troubs is done with it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY AT LEAST I GOT THE TOOLS
[attachmentid=377970]
NE1 ELSE WANT THERES DONE????????


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:06 PM~4357297
> *cool and then once the frame buckles and your tired of driving it that way you can give me the motor, gets to cutting!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll wrap the frame,...it;ll be OK....i think


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:06 PM~4357299
> *HEY AT LEAST I GOT THE TOOLS
> [attachmentid=377970]
> NE1 ELSE WANT THERES DONE????????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:06 PM~4357299
> *HEY AT LEAST I GOT THE TOOLS
> [attachmentid=377970]
> NE1 ELSE WANT THERES DONE????????
> *


Yeah, can you go cut the roof off Fred's car for me?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:06 PM~4357299
> *HEY AT LEAST I GOT THE TOOLS
> [attachmentid=377970]
> NE1 ELSE WANT THERES DONE????????
> *


you ain't got any tools and even if you did you wouldn't know what to do with'em :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:08 PM~4357328
> *Yeah, can you go cut the roof off Fred's car for me?
> *


I don't want a convertible. :angry:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:11 PM~4357353
> *I don't want a convertible. :angry:
> *


too bad


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

get a job..........this is trouble


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:11 PM~4357365
> *too bad
> *


you have to get by my ferocious rottweiler first! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:13 PM~4357383
> *you have to get by my ferocious rottweiler first! :biggrin:
> *


ferocious? Rottweiler?.....i didnt see any of that at your house :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 03:12 PM~4357377
> *get a job..........this is trouble
> *


Who's hiring? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:13 PM~4357383
> *you have to get by my ferocious rottweiler first! :biggrin:
> *


UGLY DOG FOR AN UGLY OWNER.......LOL


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:15 PM~4357409
> *Who's hiring? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



you could always go to home depot and see whats up in the parking lot


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:15 PM~4357409
> *Who's hiring? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ASK BUBBA I MEAN BUBBZZZZZZZZZA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:14 PM~4357395
> *ferocious?  Rottweiler?.....i didnt see any of that at your house :biggrin:
> *


Okay so shes not full rott, but she got big teeff and she thinks shes ferocious :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:18 PM~4357441
> *ASK BUBBA I MEAN BUBBZZZZZZZZZA
> *


They wont hire Fred's kind over there


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:18 PM~4357444
> *Okay so shes not full rott, but she got big teeff and she thinks shes ferocious :biggrin:
> *


HEY ARE YOU AT HOME CAUSE I THREW A ROCK 
ON YOUR ROOF BUT YOU DIDNT COME OUT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:16 PM~4357419
> *UGLY DOG FOR AN UGLY OWNER.......LOL
> *


does kinda look like me huh


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 03:17 PM~4357428
> *you could always go to home depot and see whats up in the parking lot
> *


umm NO :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:15 PM~4357409
> *Who's hiring? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


do you have a clean lic.? i can hook you up in barricades. $9 to start but as much overtime you want. 40-70 hrs a week.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:19 PM~4357458
> *HEY ARE YOU AT HOME CAUSE I THREW A ROCK
> ON YOUR ROOF BUT YOU DIDNT COME OUT
> *


Yes, I didn't hear nothing


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:20 PM~4357468
> *umm NO :biggrin:
> *


Y CAUSE ITS HOLMES DEPO


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:21 PM~4357485
> *Y CAUSE ITS HOLMES DEPO
> *



you good be there foreman


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 7 2005, 03:20 PM~4357474
> *do you have a clean lic.? i can hook you up in barricades. $9 to start but as much overtime you want. 40-70 hrs a week.
> *


whats up fucker?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 7 2005, 03:20 PM~4357474
> *do you have a clean lic.? i can hook you up in barricades. $9 to start but as much overtime you want. 40-70 hrs a week.
> *


I think my last ticket in az was like over two years ago


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 03:17 PM~4357428
> *you could always go to home depot and see whats up in the parking lot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
both SOUTHCENTRAL AND ISPRAY NEED A JOBBY JOB!! 

LOSERS -- NOT YOU FRED, JUST JAMES!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:21 PM~4357480
> *Yes, I didn't hear nothing
> *


J/P FOOL I AM AT WORK


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:23 PM~4357497
> *I think my last ticket in az was like over two years ago
> *


as long as it wasnt dui or dwi. let me know.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 7 2005, 03:23 PM~4357499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> both SOUTHCENTRAL AND ISPRAY NEED A JOBBY JOB!!
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: Fred has been out of a job longer than me.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 03:21 PM~4357485
> *Y CAUSE ITS HOLMES DEPO
> *


 what like john holmes? i'd fit right in then :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:22 PM~4357491
> *whats up fucker?
> *


sup bro.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 7 2005, 03:25 PM~4357530
> *sup bro.
> *


not a damn thing.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 7 2005, 03:24 PM~4357517
> *as long as it wasnt dui or dwi. let me know.
> *


nope red light camera got me


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:26 PM~4357544
> *nope red light camera got me
> *


let me know.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:26 PM~4357544
> *nope red light camera got me
> *


The red light district?....what was your ticket for?...working or buying? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 7 2005, 03:26 PM~4357553
> *let me know.
> *


cool I'm sure i'll see you this weekend,i'll talk to you then


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:28 PM~4357570
> *cool I'm sure i'll see you this weekend,i'll talk to you then
> *


cool


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 03:56 PM~4357191
> *Does anyone know someone that puts sunroofs in???
> *



Does your car already have a sunroof and just needs a new one or do youhave to get it cut?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 04:29 PM~4357583
> *Does your car already have a sunroof and just needs a new one or do youhave to get it cut?
> *


HE GOT ONE AND NEEDS TO CUT IT.....................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:24 PM~4357524
> *:nono:  :nono: Fred has been out of a job longer than me.
> *


your still a loser... and your posts are whack.... you suck!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 7 2005, 03:31 PM~4357595
> *your still a loser... and your posts are whack.... you suck!!
> *


were fighting me--> :twak: <--you


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 03:32 PM~4357605
> *were fighting  me--> :twak: <--you
> *


I got ten on bubbz


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 7 2005, 04:07 PM~4357307
> *I'll wrap the frame,...it;ll be OK....i think
> *



It's not really the frame bro, it's body that's gonna tweak you have to run some steel rods from the front to the back of te car... like inside the doors, through the inside of the trunk etc, etc... the top of a car is what stablizes it and keeps it from tweaking.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 7 2005, 04:30 PM~4357588
> *HE GOT ONE AND NEEDS TO CUT IT.....................
> *


I see, take it to street beat on roosevelt and 7th ave. and they'll have it done within hours.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 03:33 PM~4357616
> *It's not really the frame bro, it's body that's gonna tweak you have to run some steel rods from the front to the back of te car... like inside the doors, through the inside of the trunk etc, etc... the top of a car is what stablizes it and keeps it from tweaking.
> *


thats alright...its just a lincoln.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 03:33 PM~4357616
> *It's not really the frame bro, it's body that's gonna tweak you have to run some steel rods from the front to the back of te car... like inside the doors, through the inside of the trunk etc, etc... the top of a car is what stablizes it and keeps it from tweaking.
> *


actua
lly if you reinforce the frame correctly for convertiblizing a car and replace all the body bushings it works fine (now on a car with hydraulics you might need a little bit more)


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:39 PM~4357698
> *actua
> lly if you reinforce the frame correctly for  convertiblizing a car and replace all the body bushings it works fine (now on a car with hydraulics you might need a little bit more)
> *


I say we cut it Fred.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2005, 03:35 PM~4357638
> *I see, take it to street beat on roosevelt and 7th ave. and they'll have it done within hours.
> *


last I HEARD streetbeat won't put in moonroofs just sunroofs and sliding rags


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

its your car james i'm down, but when your done with it I want the motor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 03:43 PM~4357745
> *its your car james i'm down, but when your done with it I want the motor :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:41 PM~4357728
> *last I HEARD streetbeat won't put in moonroofs just sunroofs and sliding rags
> *



How long ago was that?


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

last year, I could be wrong like I said I heard that from somebody else that asked me about where to get it done at and I told them SB and they told me they went there and thats what they were told :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 7 2005, 04:47 PM~4357811
> *last year, I could be wrong like I said I heard that from somebody else that asked me about where to get it done at and I told them SB and they told me they went there and thats what they were told :dunno:
> *



Well it doesn't hurt to call and ask, that would be best bet.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

TRUE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NITE NITE SID VICIOUS!!!!!!
BUH BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I KNOW, I KNOW.. PEACE OUTSIDE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 7 2005, 05:04 PM~4357974
> *NITE NITE SID VICIOUS!!!!!!
> BUH BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Laters, and vicious is an understatement, lol.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 7 2005, 02:56 PM~4357191
> *Does anyone know someone that puts sunroofs in???
> *



joe fimbres does them pm me and i will give you his #


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> joe fimbres does them pm me and i will give you his #
> [/quote
> 
> Is this the same Joe on Southern @20 st.??
> If it is, he does some good work, as a matter of fact, I could use his # 2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 7 2005, 07:54 AM~4354283
> *
> jen jen bo ben, banana nana fo fen, me my mo men, JEN!
> *


I thought I was the only one who gets all tweaked out after drinking some Starbucks!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Jen??
Whatcha doing on here so late??
I got the same thing from BUBBZ!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Check out my tio's new project...
Knightstalker why ain't you never at his house when I'm there?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This what he's is doing with my old Monte...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2005, 06:30 PM~4359066
> *What up Jen??
> Whatcha doing on here so late??
> I got the same thing from BUBBZ!!!!!
> *


Wassup AZMOBN?? I was just killin some time......BUBBZ is too funny! I miss messin around on here with everyone all day. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Dec 7 2005, 08:29 PM~4360013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a nicer pic of the plaque..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone??!!
I know, it's 2 early!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2005, 06:00 AM~4362287
> *Sup everyone??!!
> I know, it's 2 early!
> *




good morning!!! AZ MOBN!!! -----


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> Check out my tio's new project...
> Knightstalker why ain't you never at his house when I'm there?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 08:39 AM~4362861
> *good morning!!!  AZ MOBN!!! -----
> *


Dam, that's supa dupa triple king size!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2005, 08:50 AM~4362954
> *Dam, that's supa dupa triple king size!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 8 2005, 08:59 AM~4362996
> *WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY :thumbsup:
> *


*
WAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPP RIDERZ*


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*JEN*!!</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>WHERE'VE YOU BEEN!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 09:01 AM~4363007
> *JEN!!</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>WHERE'VE YOU BEEN!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?
> *


Hey! I've been busy at the shop and trying to get some holiday stuff done. I'm getting bored not working already.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 8 2005, 09:05 AM~4363023
> *Hey!  I've been busy at the shop and trying to get some holiday stuff done.  I'm getting bored not working already.
> *




BORED? GIRL! PHUCK THAT.... !!! PHUCK WORK! PHUCK A NEW JOB!!! 
(just get on layitlow everyday)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 09:07 AM~4363029
> *BORED? GIRL! PHUCK THAT.... !!! PHUCK WORK! PHUCK A NEW JOB!!!
> (just get on layitlow everyday)
> *


LOL....I log on in between my shopping!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP PEEPZ................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NOW THATS A WAGON..._LOCOS STYLE_
[attachmentid=378916]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what wagon is that???? 










jen: hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?

This pic is old... freakin dog track car show, I was at that show. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 09:52 AM~4363394
> *what wagon is that????
> jen: hahahahahahahahaha
> *


LOL!! :biggrin: 






Isnt that the wagon Todd and Chalio used to swing a long time ago?? Used to be Big John's????


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

how do you guy post those pics on here. not to good at computers


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 8 2005, 10:58 AM~4363468
> *how do you guy post those pics on here. not to good at computers
> *



Are the pics on your computer?

If yes just reply to a post go down to attachments... click on browse... and it will open "my pictures" folder... then click on the pic you want and click "open"... after that you're gonna click on "add this attachment"... then click "add reply"... that's it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MADE IT SOUND ALL EASY....DIDNT YOU READ HE SAID
"I AM NOT TO GOOD AT COMPUTERS".......I MEMEBER THE FIRST 
TIME I TRIED TO ADD A PIC CHIT IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Carwash Sat and Sun. 83rd & Thomas
Hey guys, a great friend of mine passed away this past weekend in a car accident. Luckily he did have medical insurance but about $2000 still has to be paid. That on top of funeral expenses is goint to be well over $5000. He just got married 2 months ago and had a baby daughter 4 weeks ago. 

We are going to be having a car wash this saturday and sunday at CVS Pharmacy on 83rd avenue and Thomas. We would appreciate any support we can get from the community. Thank you and remember to always let the people you love know it.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 11:11 AM~4363578
> *MADE IT SOUND ALL EASY....DIDNT YOU READ HE SAID
> "I AM NOT TO GOOD AT COMPUTERS".......I MEMEBER THE FIRST
> TIME I TRIED TO ADD A PIC CHIT IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO FIGURE IT OUT
> *



trouble how much easier can you get??? seriously? That's a direct step by step right there. If you can't figure out how to post pics from what I just wrote you're not that swift.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 8 2005, 10:13 AM~4363599
> *Carwash Sat and Sun. 83rd & Thomas
> Hey guys, a great friend of mine passed away this past weekend in a car accident. Luckily he did have medical insurance but about $2000 still has to be paid. That  on top of funeral expenses is goint to be well over $5000. He just got married 2 months ago and had a baby daughter 4 weeks ago.
> 
> ...






sorry to hear that homie... R.I.P. We'll see if we can make it out from Chandler...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 8 2005, 10:13 AM~4363599
> *Carwash Sat and Sun. 83rd & Thomas
> Hey guys, a great friend of mine passed away this past weekend in a car accident. Luckily he did have medical insurance but about $2000 still has to be paid. That  on top of funeral expenses is goint to be well over $5000. He just got married 2 months ago and had a baby daughter 4 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



That's right down the street from me. Count us in for Saturday!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up everyone???
Have to take a road trip(work related) so I'll catch everyone later.

Alrato


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 8 2005, 11:13 AM~4363599
> *Carwash Sat and Sun. 83rd & Thomas
> Hey guys, a great friend of mine passed away this past weekend in a car accident. Luckily he did have medical insurance but about $2000 still has to be paid. That  on top of funeral expenses is goint to be well over $5000. He just got married 2 months ago and had a baby daughter 4 weeks ago.
> 
> ...





MAN THAT SUCKS MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND HIS FAMILY..........
FOR HIS DAUGHTER MAN THAT REALLY SUCKS, SHE WONT GET TO KNOW 
HER DAD......COUNT ME IN ILL SHOW UP...WHAT TIME?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2005, 10:32 AM~4363740
> *Wat up everyone???
> Have to take a road trip(work related) so I'll catch everyone later.
> 
> ...


Bye! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey BUBBZ, let me know when they are hiring, I really need to get out of this dump!!!!!! Next month rite?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks alot guys. It is going to start around 8am and we are gonna go till around 3 or 4 o'clock. This guy came from nothing to finally make something out of his life and it was taken away in a blink of an eye.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here! Talk to ya all later!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2005, 10:36 AM~4363776
> *Hey BUBBZ, let me know when they are hiring, I really need to get out of this dump!!!!!! Next month rite?
> *



I'LL LET YA KNOW FO SHO!!!! :thumbsup: 
WE ARE CLOSED THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF THE MONTH FOR THE HOLIDAYS, SO I KNOW IT WONT BE 'TIL AFTER THE FIRST .. .. ..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 8 2005, 10:36 AM~4363782
> *Thanks alot guys. It is going to start around 8am and we are gonna go till around 3 or 4 o'clock.  This guy came from nothing to finally make something out of his life and it was taken away in a blink of an eye.
> *



*YOU ARE SO RIGHT, ITS SO IMPORTANT TO TELL THE ONES YOU LOVE EACH AND EVERY DAY HOW MUCH THEY MEAN TO YOU!*



R.I.P.



P/S love you guys!! & JEN! :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

wat up 357?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

oh, and sidi too, wat up bro??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 8 2005, 11:13 AM~4363599
> *Carwash Sat and Sun. 83rd & Thomas
> Hey guys, a great friend of mine passed away this past weekend in a car accident. Luckily he did have medical insurance but about $2000 still has to be paid. That  on top of funeral expenses is goint to be well over $5000. He just got married 2 months ago and had a baby daughter 4 weeks ago.
> 
> ...





Sorry to hear that bro I wish I can make it help but I have this weekend booked up. I have to work on a burban on saturday and sunday I have the toys for tots thing going, My respects and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2005, 01:00 PM~4364435
> *oh, and sidi too, wat up bro??
> *



What up pimpin, sup to er'body else too, lol. 

Just to let you guys know for Sunday the hop if anybody comes out to hop will be taking place at the food city across the street from the park. For some reason the guy that runs barrios park doesn't want any hopping there. I guess we'll swing em across the street. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wat up 357?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll be back I have to go to the store.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 01:38 PM~4365083
> *I'll be back I have to go to the store.
> *




WTF ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 01:49 PM~4364764
> *What up pimpin, sup to er'body else too, lol.
> 
> Just to let you guys know for Sunday the hop if anybody comes out to hop will be taking place at the food city across the street from the park. For some reason the guy that runs barrios park doesn't want any hopping there. I guess we'll swing em across the street.  :biggrin:
> *


So did you guys get permission from FOOD CITY?
Also is there a pay out for the hop???????????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 01:59 PM~4365227
> *So did you guys get permission from FOOD CITY?
> Also is there a pay out for the hop???????????????
> *


APPARENTLY THAT STORE IS PRETTY FAR AWAY....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 03:03 PM~4365262
> *APPARENTLY THAT STORE IS PRETTY FAR AWAY....
> *


nah he said its across the street from the park..............................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 03:03 PM~4365262
> *APPARENTLY THAT STORE IS PRETTY FAR AWAY....
> *



j/p i know you meant the one he went to right now


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 02:07 PM~4365291
> *j/p i know you meant the one he went to right now
> *



JACKASS ... LOL :biggrin:



HE BETTER BE BRINGING US ALL BACK SOMETHING..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 03:10 PM~4365308
> *JACKASS ... LOL :biggrin:
> HE BETTER BE BRINGING US ALL BACK SOMETHING..
> *



JU KNOW HE ISN'T.....LITTLE STINGY FUKR


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SOOOOO..."WUTT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVENUE"????????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 02:18 PM~4365375
> *JU KNOW HE ISN'T.....LITTLE STINGY FUKR
> *



fukin' jew bastard


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:22 PM~4365399
> *fukin' jew bastard
> *


hey, i'm jewish! :angry:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GEEZ-US......SO I GET ON YESTERDAY IN THE AM...........AND 1 DAY LATER.....THERES LIKE 6 PAGES......


DO YOU PEOPLE NOT WORK OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 02:24 PM~4365417
> *GEEZ-US......SO I GET ON YESTERDAY IN THE AM...........AND 1 DAY LATER.....THERES LIKE 6 PAGES......
> DO YOU PEOPLE NOT WORK OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:
> *



shut up dough, you know you do that same shit, too...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 02:24 PM~4365414
> *hey, i'm jewish! :angry:
> *




well, you are cheap...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:26 PM~4365433
> *well, you are cheap...
> *


NO,i'm broke there's a difference


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 02:27 PM~4365448
> *NO,i'm broke there's a difference
> *





naw, if you had money you'd still be cheap...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:30 PM~4365477
> *naw, if you had money you'd still be cheap...
> *


how do you know? you've never known me when I had money :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 02:34 PM~4365509
> *how do you know? you've never known me when I had money :twak:
> *




i can tell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

your defensive-ness is leading me to believe i'm right... hahahhahahahahahaahhaha 










i'm just teasing FRED... go change your ****** tighties... ...


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHERES EVERYONE MEETING UP IN CHANDLER ON SUN???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 02:42 PM~4365562
> *WHERES EVERYONE MEETING UP IN CHANDLER ON SUN???
> *




prolly our house... why? you from CHANDLER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 03:24 PM~4365417
> *GEEZ-US......SO I GET ON YESTERDAY IN THE AM...........AND 1 DAY LATER.....THERES LIKE 6 PAGES......
> DO YOU PEOPLE NOT WORK OR SOMETHING? :biggrin:
> *



HELLZA YEAH WE WORK...............
WORKED ON LEAVING YOU 6 PAGES BEHIND.....C-YA


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Sup Everyone !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

you know that picture kinda looks like your house


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 8 2005, 03:43 PM~4365572
> *Sup Everyone !!! :wave:  :wave:
> *



SUP _MR. WROOWWIN JOTO_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 02:43 PM~4365570
> *HELLZA YEAH WE WORK...............
> WORKED ON LEAVING YOU 6 PAGES BEHIND.....C-YA
> *




LMAO!!! THATS FUK'N FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE.... 



OH GOD, IT'S ROLL *APOSTROPHE *N -- HERE COMES ANOTHER 6 PAGES


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 8 2005, 02:43 PM~4365572
> *Sup Everyone !!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 02:43 PM~4365570
> *HELLZA YEAH WE WORK...............
> WORKED ON LEAVING YOU 6 PAGES BEHIND.....C-YA
> *



OOOOOOH OK.......YALL TRYIN TA DITCH ME HUH.........


YOU OMIT A FOUL AND UNPLEASANT ODOR :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 02:44 PM~4365582
> *you know that picture kinda looks like your house
> *


YOUR RIGHT.. HAHAHA, ITS THAT BRICK FIREPLACE..HUH? OH SHIT.. BUT NO SORRY-----THIS TIME WAS YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 02:42 PM~4365562
> *WHERES EVERYONE MEETING UP IN CHANDLER ON SUN???
> *



:scrutinize: .........WHATS HAPPENING IN CHANDLER?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:47 PM~4365603
> *YOUR RIGHT.. HAHAHA, ITS THAT BRICK FIREPLACE..HUH? OH SHIT.. BUT NO SORRY-----THIS TIME WAS YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I don't have a brick fireplace,SORRY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:45 PM~4365588
> *LMAO!!! THATS FUK'N FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE....
> OH GOD, IT'S ROLL APOSTROPHE N -- HERE COMES ANOTHER 6 PAGES
> *


HA :roflmao: HAHAHAHA that very funny !!! no ill talk to you guys and girls later breaks over !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 02:47 PM~4365604
> *:scrutinize: .........WHATS HAPPENING IN CHANDLER?
> *


probably meeting to go to the picnic?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 02:50 PM~4365632
> *probably meeting to go to the picnic?
> *




duh!, thats what i thought anywayz


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY CHECK OT THE KNEW ROLL'N VIDEO

[attachmentid=379256]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

is it too much to ask for you guys to fill out your avitar a little more, like what city you rep, your age/b-day... shit like that... 
I'VE BEEN THINKING DEE-LOC WAS LIKE 65 YEARS OLD, CUZ HE HAD A PIC OF HIS UNCLE IN HIS AVITAR.. HOMIES LIKE 2 YEARS OLDER THAN ME AND 357...


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 02:47 PM~4365604
> *:scrutinize: .........WHATS HAPPENING IN CHANDLER?
> *



REMI TOLD ME A FEW PEEPS WERE MEETIN UP TO GO TO THE PICNIC....

BUT DIDNT SAY WHERE....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 04:05 PM~4365749
> *REMI TOLD ME A FEW PEEPS WERE MEETIN UP TO GO TO THE PICNIC....
> 
> BUT DIDNT SAY WHERE....
> *



WE WILL PROLLY MEET AT THE CIRCLE _K_ ON THE CORNER...........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 03:05 PM~4365749
> *REMI TOLD ME A FEW PEEPS WERE MEETIN UP TO GO TO THE PICNIC....
> 
> BUT DIDNT SAY WHERE....
> *


REMI'S DA HOMIE---YO!YO!YO!
YEEEIIAAA BOOOOOOYYYYYYEEEEEE


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 03:06 PM~4365756
> *WE WILL PROLLY MEET AT THE CIRCLE K ON THE CORNER...........
> *



OOHHHH..... YOU MEAN THE ONE W/ THE GAS PUMP IN FRONT???
:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 03:06 PM~4365756
> *WE WILL PROLLY MEET AT THE CIRCLE K ON THE CORNER...........
> *


THATS PHUCKED UP... 

DONT LISTEN TO HIM NAW NAW


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DAMMIT WHERES SID VICIOUS WITH MY SLURPEE!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 03:03 PM~4365727
> *is it too much to ask for you guys to fill out your avitar a little more, like what city you rep, your age/b-day... shit like that...
> I'VE BEEN THINKING DEE-LOC WAS LIKE 65 YEARS OLD, CUZ HE HAD A PIC OF HIS UNCLE IN HIS AVITAR.. HOMIES LIKE 2 YEARS OLDER THAN ME AND 357...
> *


Dee-loc is older than us? When I met him I thought he's younger than I was, I thought he was early twenties :dunno:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 03:07 PM~4365760
> *REMI'S DA HOMIE---YO!YO!YO!
> YEEEIIAAA BOOOOOOYYYYYYEEEEEE
> *



ANYONE HEARD FROM ROGUE???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 03:10 PM~4365780
> *Dee-loc is older than us? When I met him I thought he's younger than I was, I thought he was early twenties :dunno:
> *


I THINK HE GRADUATED IN '94... BUT WE SERIOUSLY THOUGHT HE WAS LIKE SOME OL' MAN -- HAHHAHAHAHA HE'S LIKE 29 OR SOMETHING CLOSE...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 04:12 PM~4365786
> *ANYONE HEARD FROM ROGUE???
> *


HEY IS HE STILL WORKIN FOR _HOPPERS?_


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 03:15 PM~4365806
> *HEY IS HE STILL WORKIN FOR HOPPERS?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YES......I THINK ROGUE IS STILL AT HOPPERS.......




IF REMI SAID WE WERE MEETING SOMEWHERE IN CHANDLER BEFORE THE PICNIC....IT WILL PROBABLY BE AT.......


MY HOUSE @ DOBSON/WARNER OR

ALBERTSON'S ON DOBSON/BASELINE OR

RIVERVIEW PARK ON DOBSON/202


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea hes still at hoppers. i was there today. :biggrin: 
probably meet at 357 & bubz house they never come to mine. :tears: 
guees what lives bout 1 mile from me.......& the elco!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SID "NOT SO" VICIOUS ..................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

trouble, I don't think there's a payout for the hop just who ever wants to swing have at it... From what I was told people always hop at the food city without a problem.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 8 2005, 03:37 PM~4365965
> *yea hes still at hoppers. i was there today. :biggrin:
> probably meet at 357 & bubz house they never come to mine. :tears:
> guees what lives bout 1 mile from me.......& the elco!!!!!!
> *



_WHAT_.......SO SOMEONE IN MESA OWNS _MORE_ WEST SIDE CARS


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

surprised as shit when i saw them in the driveway. just driving by & there they were. also under car cover black g-body.... think monte but dont know????????????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 04:38 PM~4365969
> *SID "NOT SO" VICIOUS ..................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



Thanx for the old news... old news is so exciting. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i went to the door thinkin the same thing you guys are but no one answered & the cars are behind fence cant get close enough. going back in little while.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 8 2005, 04:41 PM~4365993
> *surprised as shit when i saw them in the driveway. just driving by & there they were. also under car cover  black g-body.... think monte but dont know????????????????
> *


YUP I SOLD HIM MY CAR TOO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 04:43 PM~4366011
> *YUP I SOLD HIM MY CAR TOO
> *



Man you wont sell that car, I basically threw money in your face and you still didn't sell it.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Remi is it that lincoln or p-doggs old lincoln?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i thought that was pdogs old one?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 04:44 PM~4366018
> *Man you wont sell that car, I basically threw money in your face and you still didn't sell it.
> *



HA-HA.....NOT ENOUGH MONEY OR MAYBE JUST DIDN'T 
WANT TO SEE IT IN SOME ONE ELSE'S HANDS????????????? I DONT KNOW


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 03:37 PM~4365962
> *YES......I THINK ROGUE IS STILL AT HOPPERS.......
> IF REMI SAID WE WERE MEETING SOMEWHERE IN CHANDLER BEFORE THE PICNIC....IT WILL PROBABLY BE AT.......
> MY HOUSE  @ DOBSON/WARNER  OR
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 04:46 PM~4366037
> *HA-HA.....NOT ENOUGH MONEY OR MAYBE JUST DIDN'T
> WANT TO SEE IT IN SOME ONE ELSE'S HANDS????????????? I DONT KNOW
> *



You don't wanna see it someone else's hands cause the money was there.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 8 2005, 03:46 PM~4366036
> *i thought that was pdogs old one?
> *


nah that one used to be in royals car club last I knew it was in florida


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh yea it is pdog & wills old lincoln & elco


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 04:47 PM~4366042
> *You don't wanna see it someone else's hands cause the money was there.
> *


_"SHOW ME THE MONEY"_...........HA-HA...J/P


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Anyone want to buy an 82 coupe deville needs work $400.00


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 03:51 PM~4366071
> *Anyone want to buy an 82 coupe deville needs work $400.00
> *



WHAT KINDA WORK??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 8 2005, 04:49 PM~4366059
> *"SHOW ME THE MONEY"...........HA-HA...J/P
> *



You knew it ws there. I called you and said I was gonna go meet up with you and slap you in the face with a few g's. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 04:52 PM~4366076
> *WHAT KINDA WORK??
> *


For 400 bux look to put in some work. lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 04:53 PM~4366087
> *For 400 bux look to put in some work. lol.
> *



HAHA YEAH ALOT OF WORK.............


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 03:53 PM~4366087
> *For 400 bux look to put in some work. lol.
> *



OR SHOULD I HAVE ASKED.... HOW MANY TRUCKS DO I NEED TO HAUL IT HOME??? :dunno: 







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 04:55 PM~4366109
> *OR SHOULD I HAVE ASKED.... HOW MANY TRUCKS DO I NEED TO HAUL IT HOME??? :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
YOU CAN PUT ALL THE PARTS IN THE TRUNK AND INSIDE THE CAR


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I think it needs a fuel pump and starter( it ran when parked three years ago) and a hood and complete interior overhaul and rear axel, not much :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 03:55 PM~4366109
> *OR SHOULD I HAVE ASKED.... HOW MANY TRUCKS DO I NEED TO HAUL IT HOME??? :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 03:42 PM~4366007
> *Thanx for the old news... old news is so exciting. hahahahahahahaha
> *


yera jerk......i aint been in in a while.....old news _is_ new news


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 03:56 PM~4366125
> *I think it needs a fuel pump and starter( it ran when parked three years ago) and a hood and complete interior overhaul and rear axel, not much :biggrin:
> *



SO YOUR TRYING TO SELL ME A FRAME FOR $400????


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

fred is a criminal


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 04:59 PM~4366158
> *yera jerk......i aint been in in a while.....old news is new news
> *



yeah new news to you, lol.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 8 2005, 03:59 PM~4366161
> *SO YOUR TRYING TO SELL ME A FRAME FOR $400????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah but I do have a strapped frame and arms and rear axel for it but that costs alot more :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey 357, dont forget my parts please :thumbsup: I'm gonna make Fred fix my car this weekend, :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:05 PM~4366227
> *Hey 357, dont forget my parts please :thumbsup: I'm gonna make Fred fix my car this weekend, :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, I don't know how to work on cars. You've seen all three of mine


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 04:07 PM~4366235
> *SHIT, I don't know how to work on cars. You've seen all three of mine
> *


I guess thats true....we have 5 broken cars


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:09 PM~4366241
> *I guess thats true....we have 5 broken cars
> *


And if you count 357's other burban...6......we suck


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:05 PM~4366227
> *Hey 357, dont forget my parts please :thumbsup: I'm gonna make Fred fix my car this weekend, :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE $$$$......BEEEEEEEIATCH

AND DONT FORGET MY _MUTHA FUCKIN HOLSTER _EITHER..........FUCK NUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:10 PM~4366253
> *And if you count 357's other burban...6......we suck
> *



YER RIGHT.........WE SUCK..........FUCK IT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 05:14 PM~4366294
> *YER RIGHT.........WE SUCK..........FUCK IT
> *



The first step to rehab is to realize that you suck, congrats. lol :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 04:13 PM~4366281
> *DONT FORGET THE $$$$......BEEEEEEEIATCH
> 
> AND DONT FORGET MY MUTHA FUCKIN HOLSTER EITHER..........FUCK NUT
> *


 :nono: see we're off to a bad start already. I got the $$$$ and your FUCKIN holster.....you samoans are all the same :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

just admiring the shape of your skull


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"NO THANK YOU........I JUST HAD SOME"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

and gang fuck her


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Adams the smallest samoan i've ever met :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 04:20 PM~4366356
> *Adams the smallest samoan i've ever met :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you mean shortest... hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 04:17 PM~4366320
> *just admiring the shape of your skull
> *


as your attorney, I advise you to rent a very fast car with no top, camera for photos, acapulco shirts, and you'll need the cocaine, get the fuck out of L.A. for a while..........blows my whole weekend, cuz naturally, I'll have to go with you


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"CASTRATION........DOUBLE CASTRATION"


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

you took too much, too much too much


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:20 PM~4366361
> *as your attorney, I advise you to rent a very fast car with no top, camera for photos, acapulco shirts, and you'll need the cocaine, get the fuck out of L.A. for a while..........blows my whole weekend, cuz naturally, I'll have to go with you
> *



AND WE'LL HAVE TO ARM OURSELVES..............TO THE TEEEH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

rent a very slow mini van with cold a/c, camera for pictures, mexican sandals-two sizes to small, and you'll need the cocaine... get the phuck out of phoenix for a while, blows my whole weekend...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I test the transmission that way.....rearend for stress factors............this is really a nice pen man.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 04:23 PM~4366389
> *rent a very slow mini van with cold a/c, camera for pictures, mexican sandals-two sizes to small, and you'll need the cocaine... get the phuck out of phoenix for a while, blows my whole weekend...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:23 PM~4366392
> *I test the transmission that way.....rearend for stress factors............this is really a nice pen man.
> *




hey STOP!! THATS MY PEN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU HAVENT BEEN DRINKING HAVE YOU?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

no, not me


god damn hippies!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 04:24 PM~4366401
> *hey STOP!! THATS MY PEN
> *



GOD DAMN HIPPIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

CLEAN YOUR SHORTS!! CLEAN YOUR SHORTS, Your a big boy dammit!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

KAWASAKI........YAMAHA..........PERSANG..........SWEDISH FIREBALL..............A COUPLE OF TRIUMPHS...............ALL VERY VERY FAST


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M POOL SIDE AT THE FLAMINGO... DONT COME ANY WHERE NEAR HERE!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BACKDOOR BEAUTY?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ahhh shit...thats funny


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 8 2005, 04:26 PM~4366423
> *CLEAN YOUR SHORTS!!  CLEAN YOUR SHORTS, Your a big boy dammit!!!
> *


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....MOOOOOOOOOOOO.........GET BACK.......MACE, I HAVE MACE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE DOING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DESERT?
HELP HELP - WE NEED HELP? 




PLENTY OF BUZZARDS THAT'LL PICK YOUR BONES CLEAN BY MORNING...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey I have a triumph!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 04:27 PM~4366433
> *BACKDOOR BEAUTY?
> *


ITS THE NAME OF A HORSE MA'AM


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Raul Duke...Free lunch..total coverage. I have my attorney with ME, and I realize his name is not on the list, but, I MUST HAVE THAT SUITE!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YES SIR!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU GUYS WITH BORDER PATROL............SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING THEY'D PULL


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

how much for the pie?....70 cents a slice...no, the whole thing, the whole pie, 3,4,5?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

USA USA USA!!!! 
MAKE A RIGHT, TURN RIGHT, MAKE A RIGHT, OH C'MON MAKE A FUCK'N RIGHT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD NITE YA'LL... BYE FRED D'BEVIC.. NITE SIDDY


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 8 2005, 04:30 PM~4366454
> *YES SIR!
> *


just think we almost didnt make it back...TWICE. Thanks Adam :twak:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

its awfully quiet in here all of a sudden


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IM _OUT_............LIKE JAMES _IN _FOOD


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 8 2005, 04:38 PM~4366538
> *IM OUT............LIKE JAMES IN FOOD
> *


Im never out of food...............Like your skinny or something...FATASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 05:29 PM~4366445
> *hey I have a triumph!!!!
> *



Do you really?

Peace out everybody.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yes


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 05:43 PM~4366579
> *yes
> *


What year and what model?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

67 t-50 it's just a cub but i'm gonna make it into a lil cafe style bike


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Later everyone :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 8 2005, 05:44 PM~4366590
> *67 t-50
> *



'67? awww man I thought you had a crotch rocket, I was gonna ask you to let me borrow it, lol.

I had a '99 cbr 600 f4


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nah, not into crotch rockets. more into old school bikes


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

well I would have said good bye to all of you earlier, but I am still here at work :angry: 
oh well, putting o.t. for my trip to Oakland (Cali) on the 23rd.
 ......................  ........................ :angry: ................... :banghead: \
man I'm tired, 32 hours overtime and I still have tomorrow for my next pay period!!!!!!! 
later everyone.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2005, 07:21 PM~4367756
> *well I would have said good bye to all of you earlier, but I am still here at work :angry:
> oh well, putting o.t. for my trip to Oakland (Cali) on the 23rd.
> ......................  ........................ :angry: ................... :banghead: \
> ...


That's what I call some serious donations to the beer fund!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST PEEPED THE NEW ROLL'N DVD - GREAT VIDEO!! U FOOLZ ARE DOIN OUT AZ WAY--- MAJOR PROPS- HOPE 2 SEE SOME OF U AT THE MAJESTIC JOINT NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 8 2005, 07:41 PM~4367941
> *That's what I call some serious donations to the beer fund!
> *


Yes it is!!! Actually, they have this "nice" nudy bar in Frisco where you pay $200 to just get in!!!! I've been there once, and man, do they get raunchy in there :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2005, 04:50 PM~4366634
> *'67? awww man I thought you had a crotch rocket, I was gonna ask you to let me borrow it, lol.
> 
> I had a '99 cbr 600 f4
> *




yeah, what color casket did you pick out when you bought that? a matching one?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 08:54 AM~4370396
> *yeah, what color casket did you pick out when you bought that? a matching one?
> *



Nah, no matching casket here... I'm looking to buy another bike, hopefully I'll have it in a few months. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup er'body?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up??


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

This is like mine but mine is green with flames....

[attachmentid=380103]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 07:54 AM~4370396
> *yeah, what color casket did you pick out when you bought that? a matching one?
> *


i heard dat!!!!!!!!!

toooooooo many people we know have losts there lives on bikes


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 09:57 AM~4370663
> *i heard dat!!!!!!!!!
> 
> toooooooo many people we know have losts there lives on bikes
> *


Maybe I was one of the few that actually respected my bike and didn't do stupid shit on it. I never got comfortable with it, cause you can't. I mean I wheelied every now and then but that's it, lol. :biggrin: 


Okay enough about bikes I miss my CBR. :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 9 2005, 09:05 AM~4370709
> *Maybe I was one of the few that actually respected my bike and didn't do stupid shit on it. I never got comfortable with it, cause you can't. I mean I wheelied every now and then but that's it, lol.  :biggrin:
> Okay enough about bikes I miss my CBR. :tears:
> *



GOOD TO HEAR YOUR SMART ENUFF TO CHERISH YOUR LIFE, AND THE LIFE OF OTHERS ON THE ROAD.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


BUT DONT GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

you could be the best rider in the world but YOUR LIFE COULD STILL BE TAKEN BY SOMEONE ELSE.......THAT DIDNT SEE YOU. IT COULD BE COMPLETELY SOMEONE ELSE'S FAULT.....BUT YOU ARE STILL THE LOSER.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

on a lighter note.......SIDI..........that text was hilarious......just forwarded it to a shit load of people


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 09:18 AM~4370770
> *on a lighter note.......SIDI..........that text was hilarious......just forwarded it to a shit load of people
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 9 2005, 08:50 AM~4370626
> *This is like mine but mine is green with flames....
> 
> [attachmentid=380103]
> *




I'm not into bikes, as 357 said, they are too risky, especially when they have people I care about on them, BUT...............'

I LIKE THIS ONE! GREEN FLAMES WOULD BE DOPE!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 09:20 AM~4370779
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SENT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 10:16 AM~4370758
> *you could be the best rider in the world but YOUR LIFE COULD STILL BE TAKEN BY SOMEONE ELSE.......THAT DIDNT SEE YOU.  IT COULD BE COMPLETELY SOMEONE ELSE'S FAULT.....BUT YOU ARE STILL THE LOSER.
> *



I know the responsability that comes with riding and owning a bike. Like I said the first mistake you make is when you get comfortable with it. I got my first bike at the age of 15 it was just a dirt bike but still, lol. I know where you're coming from though I'm not a close minded person.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 9 2005, 09:26 AM~4370808
> *I know the responsability that comes with riding and owning a bike. Like I said the first mistake you make is when you get comfortable with it. I got my first bike at the age of 15 it was just a dirt bike but still, lol. I know where you're coming from though I'm not a close minded person.
> *



NO, YOUR A **** SEXUAL... THUMB USER!!! lol


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 09:16 AM~4370758
> *you could be the best rider in the world but YOUR LIFE COULD STILL BE TAKEN BY SOMEONE ELSE.......THAT DIDNT SEE YOU.  IT COULD BE COMPLETELY SOMEONE ELSE'S FAULT.....BUT YOU ARE STILL THE LOSER.
> *



Yeah thats the truth


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 10:27 AM~4370810
> *NO, YOUR A **** SEXUAL... THUMB USER!!! lol
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 10:27 AM~4370810
> *NO, YOUR A **** SEXUAL... THUMB USER!!! lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OK WHAT TIME ARE WE GOING TO JOHNNY"S 
ALSO WHERE THE HELL DOES HE LIVE............


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 09:31 AM~4370839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO......YER DUCKIN TONIGHT HUH?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 10:37 AM~4370867
> *SO......YER DUCKIN TONIGHT HUH?
> *



DID YOU NOT READ MY POST SUCKA............


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 09:36 AM~4370863
> *OK WHAT TIME ARE WE GOING TO JOHNNY"S
> ALSO WHERE THE HELL DOES HE LIVE............
> *



ISN'T IT ON RICHMOND AVE? j/p


31ST AVE & BASELINE.. 



ADAM - PM HIM DIRECTIONS.. SO WE DONT POST IT FOR THE WORLD...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I DONT KNOW.......I JUST KNOW HOW YOU GET THERE........A RIGHT.....A COUPLE LEFTS......MAKE A U-TURN........BLAH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OOOOH NOW I MEMEBER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: JUST COME TO CHANDLER.... IT'LL BE FASTER TO CARA-VAN THERE THEN TO GET DIRECTIONS FROM 357 HE'LL GET YOU LOST..... j/p


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 09:45 AM~4370905
> *OOOOH NOW I MEMEBER
> *


BETTER CALL HIM.......YER GONNA NEED TO BRING SOMETHING BESIDES YER GAY ASS SELF.

ME & JAI GOT...... SODA AND ICE

FAT ASS JAMES...... TORTILLAS

JOHNNY IS DOIN POLLO Y CARNE ASADA Y SALSA

B.Y.O.A


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 09:50 AM~4370927
> *BETTER CALL HIM.......YER GONNA NEED TO BRING SOMETHING BESIDES YER GAY ASS SELF.
> 
> ME & JAI GOT...... SODA AND ICE
> ...




B.Y.O.W.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

B.Y.O.J.



B.Y.O.DD


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 10:52 AM~4370943
> *B.Y.O.W.
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS THE "W"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

B.Y.O.A
[/quote]


ALSO WHAT THE HELL IS "A"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

B.M.S.C.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 09:52 AM~4370943
> *B.Y.O.W.
> *


WEATHER?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 10:58 AM~4370974
> *WEATHER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY BAD....LOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 09:53 AM~4370950
> *B.Y.O.J.
> B.Y.O.DD
> *



J?

DD?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE............ 
BRING
YOUR
OWN 
WOMEN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 09:54 AM~4370956
> *WHAT THE HELL IS THE "W"
> *




WEED, WEATHER, WHISKEY, WALLET, WHATEVER ......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 10:59 AM~4370982
> *J?
> 
> DD?
> *



BRING
YOUR
OWN
_"JOTO"_

SO I WILL BRING JAMAL_...."WROOOWWIN"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BRING YOUR OWN JOKES, CUZ I'LL HAVE MINE... 

BRING YOUR OWN DESIGNATED DRIVE... 

_BRING YOUR OWN WOMAN? WTF - TROUBLE YOUR STUPID *LMAO*... !!!! _

_WELL, I GUESS THAT TOO! _


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Hey Franky didn't your bike used to be green?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NO JAMA *APOSTROPHE *L

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FRED.......YOU ARE STAYING HOME!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 10:06 AM~4371043
> *FRED.......YOU ARE STAYING HOME!!!!!
> *


Fine..... FUCK YOU I DIDN'T WANT TO GO ANYWAYS!!!! I never liked any of you anyways so....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SO YOU ARE SICK .........:roflmao: ...........YA KNOW YOU COULD HAVE DENIED IT OVER THE COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I don't know I think it might be my sinuses(YUCK) making me sick? :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BETTER YOU THAN ME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 09:56 AM~4370965
> *B.M.S.C.
> *


???????????????????????????
???????????????????????????
???????????????????????????

*B*RING *M*Y *S*OUTHERN *C*OMFORT
*B*ETTER *M*AKE *S*OME *C*ASH
*B*ET *M*IKEYS *S*CARED TO *C*OME
*B*ET *M*ONEY *S*TAY *C*LEAN???

*OK, I NEED HELP.. WTF IS THAT?*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> B.Y.O.A


ALSO WHAT THE HELL IS "A"
[/quote]


ALCOHOL MORAN


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 10:05 AM~4371021
> *Hey Franky didn't your bike used to be green?
> *



Yeah it still is but my picture woudnt come out thats my partners bike.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 10:09 AM~4371068
> *Fine..... FUCK YOU I DIDN'T WANT TO GO ANYWAYS!!!! I never liked any of you anyways so....
> *




YER TALKING TO ADAM RIGHT? DID YOU GET MY MSSG FROM LAST NIGHT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 9 2005, 10:20 AM~4371132
> *Yeah it still is but my picture woudnt come out thats my partners bike.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 11:15 AM~4371111
> *???????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????
> ...


BRING 
ME
SOME
C---


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yes I got both yours and adams good thing I check mine with my index finger :twak:



and thats my dad on my voice mail :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up yall??????? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUP MOBBY MOB --- 
TRYING NOT TO GET FIRED?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Dec 9 2005 said:


> _WELL, I GUESS THAT TOO! _
> [/b]


YOU AINT GOT JOKES WE JUST LAUGH
SO YOU DONT FEEL DUMB


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BUBBZ......HAVE YOU TEXTED ANGELICA BOUT JOHNNY'S?

HE NEEDS TO KNOW SO HE GETS ENOUGH FOOD.

ALSO......ANYBODY KNOW IF REMI KNOWS ABOUT THIS?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 11:43 AM~4371292
> *BUBBZ......HAVE YOU TEXTED ANGELICA BOUT JOHNNY'S?
> 
> HE NEEDS TO KNOW SO HE GETS ENOUGH FOOD.
> ...



REMI.....REMI WHO?......HA-HA J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup peeps?? :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 10:37 AM~4371243
> *SUP MOBBY MOB ---
> TRYING NOT TO GET FIRED?
> *


Trying to!! J/K, it's a little slow this morning.
Thanks for the pm JEN!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here! BUBBZ call me if you guys want to go to a bar/club Saturday night!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 9 2005, 11:00 AM~4371430
> *I'm outta here!  BUBBZ call me if you guys want to go to a bar/club Saturday night!! :thumbsup:
> *




COOL!
WILL DO, MIGHT BE LATE THO... 






357: ANGELICA AND TYRONE - GOING! MEETING OUR HOUSE ABOUT 6 ISH PROLLY!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 10:41 AM~4371275
> *YOU AINT GOT JOKES WE JUST LAUGH
> SO YOU DONT FEEL DUMB
> *




YOUR MOM GOES TO COLLEGE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JIIIIII YAAAAA !!!


YOU NEED MORE INK THO!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I know!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Sup Everyone ! what bar r u guys headed to this weekend ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 9 2005, 11:21 AM~4371538
> *Sup Everyone ! what bar r u guys headed to this weekend ?
> *


WHATEVER BAR YOUR NOT














































O.K. JUST PLAYIN! NOT SURE YET, ANY SUGGESTIONS..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Okay ! Thanx ! :tears: :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I SAID I WAS TEASIN' -- :wave:

JAMA *APOSTROPHE *L


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 11:29 AM~4371577
> *I SAID I WAS TEASIN' --  :wave:
> 
> JAMA APOSTROPHE L
> *


I Know you wrer playin so was i ! i need to get out haven't been out since old chi-town ! so let me know ! por favor ! See ya later ! :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 9 2005, 11:46 AM~4371319
> *Wassup peeps?? :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin: 
LORD OF THE PEEPS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dr. Dre and his PEEPS...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: .......YER SUCH A CLOWN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 11:48 AM~4371676
> *:biggrin: .......YER SUCH A CLOWN
> *


BITCH, WHERE'S MY 35 DOLLARS? :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 12:03 PM~4371439
> *YOUR MOM GOES TO COLLEGE
> *


ATLEAST MY MOM FINISHED H.S.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 11:53 AM~4371705
> *BITCH, WHERE'S MY 35 DOLLARS? :angry:
> *


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKIN BOUT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Jaime's message said you sold my shit for 35 dollars, so bitch betta have my money :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 10:01 AM~4370991
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE............
> BRING
> YOUR
> ...



IN YOUR CASE IT'S BRING YOUR OWN WIFE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 9 2005, 01:57 PM~4372237
> *IN YOUR CASE IT'S BRING YOUR OWN WIFE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




HUHHHHH.......WHAT .....I CANT HEAR YOU DID YOU SAY SOMETHING?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 12:14 PM~4371860
> *ATLEAST MY MOM FINISHED H.S.
> *



my mom did, just not me


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 9 2005, 11:45 AM~4371664
> *Dr. Dre and his PEEPS...
> 
> 
> ...





SIDDY YOU ARE CRAZY MUTHA FCKR


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 02:09 PM~4372286
> *my mom did, just not me
> *



LLLOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOSER.......j/p 




















ok i am not


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 12:41 PM~4372089
> *Jaime's message said you sold my shit for 35 dollars, so bitch betta have my money :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH!.......I SOLD THAT PIECE OF SHIT CHIPPER PUMP W/ THE ADEX FOR 50 BUCKS.......THEN JAI TOOK 15 FOR THE SERVICE CALL.......THE 35 BUCKS IS MINE DUDE........SORRY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 01:11 PM~4372303
> *LLLOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOSER.......j/p
> ok i am not
> *



:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 02:09 PM~4372286
> *my mom did, just not me
> *



your an ASSHOLE i just got smacked in the head


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 01:13 PM~4372316
> *your an HA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 02:09 PM~4372285
> *HUHHHHH.......WHAT .....I CANT HEAR YOU DID YOU SAY SOMETHING?
> *



Exactly, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 02:13 PM~4372320
> *HA
> 
> I THINK I JUST PEED MY PANTS
> *



NOW TELL EVERYONE WHY I CALLED YOU THAT JERK............


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD LOOKIN' OUT *RIDERZ *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


U KNOW HE DESERVED IT, TOO -


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 01:11 PM~4372304
> *OH YEAH!.......I SOLD THAT PIECE OF SHIT CHIPPER PUMP W/ THE ADEX FOR 50 BUCKS.......THEN JAI TOOK 15 FOR THE SERVICE CALL.......THE 35 BUCKS IS MINE DUDE........SORRY
> *



oh its like that I see, anybody wanna buy a strapped caddy frame for cheap? :cheesy:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 01:18 PM~4372353
> *oh its like that I see, anybody wanna buy a strapped caddy frame for cheap? :cheesy:
> *



HOW MUCH???????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 01:18 PM~4372353
> *oh its like that I see, anybody wanna buy a strapped caddy frame for cheap? :cheesy:
> *



I GOT $15


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 01:24 PM~4372400
> *I GOT $15
> *


for you and adam 1500.00 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 9 2005, 01:22 PM~4372382
> *HOW MUCH???????????
> *


I don't know if i'm gonna sell it or not yet, still gotta see if I can get my caddy running or not i'll let you know


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 02:28 PM~4372434
> *I don't know if i'm gonna sell it or not yet, still gotta see if I can get my caddy running or not i'll let you know
> *



How hard is it to get a caddy running?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 01:28 PM~4372434
> *I don't know if i'm gonna sell it or not yet, still gotta see if I can get my caddy running or not i'll let you know
> *




then why did you ask if something wanted to buy it... moran! 
are you going tonight or what...?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

when your broke it can be quite hard.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*RIDERZ* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:

I'm sorry, I'm still laughing my ass off! I got the giggles...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 02:32 PM~4372464
> *when your broke it can be quite hard.
> *


BROKE OR NOT IT'S HARD :biggrin: ....OH MY BAD YOUR TALKING ABOUT 
SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 01:32 PM~4372463
> *then why did you ask if something wanted to buy it... moran!
> are you going tonight or what...?
> *


because I was gonna sell it to you for a good price but now I might sell it to some one else :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 01:33 PM~4372482
> *BROKE OR NOT IT'S HARD :biggrin: ....OH MY BAD YOUR TALKING ABOUT
> SOMETHING ELSE
> *




good point, so FRED, when you got funds $$$ its *limp.. *??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 01:34 PM~4372496
> *good point, so FRED, when you got funds $$$ its limp.. ???  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you have issues :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 02:39 PM~4372526
> *you have issues :biggrin:
> *



HEY WUSSUP _"LIMP BISCUIT"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 01:42 PM~4372538
> *HEY WUSSUP "LIMP BISCUIT"
> *




_SUGAR GAY_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 02:43 PM~4372548
> *SUGAR GAY
> *



_SLEAZY'E_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sleazy e? i thought we were thinking of ****** names for FRED? 


_*KID* not as hard a *ROCK*_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alcoholica.................sorry, just wanted to throw my 2 centavos in :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_GARTH 'BROKE'S_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam, are we that bored!!!!???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 9 2005, 02:13 PM~4372768
> *dam, are we that bored!!!!???
> *



ok, hows this...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

How many batteries you running trouble???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 9 2005, 03:25 PM~4372867
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> How many batteries you running trouble???
> *



That's on six batteries right there. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam I'm so fuk'n bored!!!!!!!!!!
I better go find me something to weld.
Later everyone.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 9 2005, 03:28 PM~4372882
> *That's on six batteries right there.  :biggrin:
> *



YUP.....................


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

************JUST A REMINDER**************

There will be a carwash 2morrow and sunday mornings at CVS Pharmacy on 83rd Ave and Thomas. We will be out there from 8AM-4PM. I thank those who have already confirmed that they will be coming. If anyone knows anyone at a radio station please PM me. We have people calling aroung trying to get them to announce it on the radio stations but nothing confirmed yet. Thank you guys.

In Loving Memory of 
Pablo Irigoyen
1-17-82 TO 12-5-05
Beloved Husband, Father and friend to all.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 9 2005, 02:45 PM~4373020
> *************JUST A REMINDER**************
> 
> There will be a carwash 2morrow and sunday mornings at CVS Pharmacy on 83rd Ave and Thomas. We will be out there from 8AM-4PM. I thank those who have already confirmed that they will be coming. If anyone knows anyone at a radio station please PM me. We have people calling aroung trying to get them to announce it on the radio stations but nothing confirmed yet. Thank you guys.
> ...




82? damn, thats too young....... if we (me, 357, ISPRAY) cant make it, you'll still be in our thoughts and prayers... good luck... hope you raise enough and I hope all those able to go and support touch the families hearts....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright er'body I have to drive out to a couple of stores to get some pricing, I'll see you guys at the toys for tots... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

seems to be a pretty clean setup..


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

everybody posting there cars? i got a lincoln to fred!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I leave for 1 week and 700 pages all gotdamn ready!
:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 9 2005, 03:12 PM~4373228
> *everybody posting there cars? i got a lincoln to fred!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah at least you still have one   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

well I still have one but...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 03:18 PM~4373268
> *yeah at least you still have one     :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


yea but yours was cleaner.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 9 2005, 03:21 PM~4373289
> *yea but yours was cleaner.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 03:19 PM~4373279
> *well I still have one but...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0  WHAT HAPPEND ??


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

FOR SALE 2 7.5inch headrest monitors...$200
1 indash dvd player not flip up $300
all for $500
selling for a friend so let me know.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 9 2005, 03:25 PM~4373314
> *:0   WHAT HAPPEND ??
> *


caught fire burnt up.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 9 2005, 04:29 PM~4373345
> *caught fire burnt up.
> *



WHAT DID THE SETUP???????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 04:19 PM~4373279
> *well I still have one but...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




BUT WHAT?.....ALL YOU NEED IS A TIRE.....HA-HA


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 03:31 PM~4373363
> *WHAT DID THE SETUP???????
> *


nope fuel filter leaked


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 03:31 PM~4373366
> *BUT WHAT?.....ALL YOU NEED IS A TIRE.....HA-HA
> *


Nope motor! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 04:32 PM~4373369
> *nope fuel filter leaked
> *



OH YEAH I MEMBER YOU TELLING ME ABOUT THAT....FUK THAT SUCKS 
AND YOU WERE THE FIRST ONE OUT HERE LIFTED WITH A NEWER LINC.......


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i have 9days off starting dec. 23 thru jan 2.....what am i gonna do? :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 9 2005, 03:39 PM~4373415
> *i have 9days off starting dec. 23 thru jan 2.....what am i gonna do?  :roflmao:
> *



i have 13 days off starting the 17th... party!!! 


did you get adam's pm?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea i told them id work tomarrow @ 630am


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 03:32 PM~4373369
> *nope fuel filter leaked
> *



i will shed a tear for you :tears:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=380396]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT TIME EVERYONE HEADING TO JOHNNY'S?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 03:11 PM~4373614
> *WHAT TIME EVERYONE HEADING TO JOHNNY'S?
> *


i GOTTA STOP BY pANTEEZY'S AT 4:30 THEN i MIGHT BE THERE LATER! ha! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 01:18 PM~4372353
> *oh its like that I see, anybody wanna buy a strapped caddy frame for cheap? :cheesy:
> *



YOU SON OF A..................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 9 2005, 05:13 PM~4373634
> *i GOTTA STOP BY pANTEEZY'S AT 4:30 THEN i MIGHT BE THERE LATER!  ha! :biggrin:
> *




FO REAL........PANTEEEZY'S


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 04:11 PM~4373614
> *WHAT TIME EVERYONE HEADING TO JOHNNY'S?
> *




HE SAID ABOUT 6:45 ISH.... SO MICHELLE HAS TIME TO START THE RICE AND BEANS - 
I'LL HAVE ADAM CALL U IN ABOUT AN HOUR...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 05:14 PM~4373642
> *HE SAID ABOUT 6:45 ISH.... SO MICHELLE HAS TIME TO START THE RICE AND BEANS -
> I'LL HAVE ADAM CALL U IN ABOUT AN HOUR...
> *



LET ME KNOW


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 03:13 PM~4373640
> *FO REAL........PANTEEEZY'S
> *


U gONNA gO....? :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 04:15 PM~4373656
> *LET ME KNOW
> *



I AINT TELLIN YOU SHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 9 2005, 05:17 PM~4373680
> *I AINT TELLIN YOU SHIT
> *



FUK U DEN................FOOOL


----------



## DONTBEFOOLED (Jul 25, 2005)

:wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

FUCK EVERYBODY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

going way back :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 05:22 PM~4373733
> *FUCK EVERYBODY
> *



SHUT UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 04:24 PM~4373750
> *SHUT UP
> *




YOU!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 05:24 PM~4373747
> *going way back :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CHECK OUT THE HUB CAPS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 03:24 PM~4373747
> *going way back :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Either that's a small ass cady or a big ass corn fed!!! j/k old pics are cool!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 9 2005, 05:24 PM~4373755
> *YOU!
> *



I NEVER SHUT UP........................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 04:26 PM~4373767
> *I NEVER SHUT UP........................
> *




WE KNOW


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 9 2005, 04:25 PM~4373759
> *CHECK OUT THE HUB CAPS
> *


what were you rollin back in 97-98? yeah I thought so :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Later everyone!

PEACE!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 05:28 PM~4373787
> *what were you rollin back in 97-98? yeah I thought so :biggrin:
> *


I ACTUALLY HAD SOMES D'S


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

99' :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

maybe rollin it again next month :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I remember when that thing was for sale along time ago


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 04:36 PM~4373841
> *I remember when that thing was for sale along time ago
> *


sold it but trying to buy it back.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

she didnt look the best & needed alot more work but best car i ever owned.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: 96-97


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im out see everyone sunday.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

you going over to John's tonite??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

who me? yeah


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ttt for a saturday


and tha bbq was good as hell.......and the guac.......shit.......NO BODY EAT THE GUACAMOLE.......ITS NO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: 

thanx JOHNNY AND MICHELLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 TIP: never wash a car in freezing temps... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)

95-99 uffin: 

[attachmentid=381393]

[attachmentid=381405]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  

[attachmentid=381779]

[attachmentid=381780]

[attachmentid=381781]

[attachmentid=381783]

[attachmentid=381784]

[attachmentid=381785]

[attachmentid=381788]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=381789] 
[attachmentid=381790]
[attachmentid=381791]
[attachmentid=381792]
[attachmentid=381794]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 11 2005, 09:26 AM~4382828
> *0
> *


Wassup Jamal? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 9 2005, 04:24 PM~4373747
> *going way back :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is that ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 11 2005, 11:25 AM~4383313
> *is that ......... :biggrin:
> *


  YEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 11 2005, 01:43 AM~4382229
> *
> [attachmentid=381789]
> [attachmentid=381790]
> ...



NICE PIC'S


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just wanted to give props to High Rollerz C.C.!! We all had a great time! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup er'body!!!??
Well coulndn't make it Sunday, I have to work straight thru the 23rd!!! Sucks but that's the only way I can get a week off vacation.
talk to everyone soon.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 06:52 AM~4387672
> *Sup er'body!!!??
> Well coulndn't make it Sunday, I have to work straight thru the 23rd!!! Sucks but that's the only way I can get a week off vacation.
> talk to everyone soon.
> *



MAN YOU CANT MAKE IT ANYWHERE..........................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Good Pics Thanks !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey riderz I found this on my disc from last years toys for tots Majestcs


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

south central...........your a _"****"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Trouble Go to Roll'n On Main Page !!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE PIC



> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 12 2005, 07:45 AM~4387916
> *hey riderz I found this on my disc from last years toys for tots Majestcs
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 07:53 AM~4387946
> *south central...........your a "****"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 12 2005, 08:27 AM~4388036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 08:33 AM~4388051
> *:wave:
> *


Good morning :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

drank................too...............much............ugggggggg


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 08:44 AM~4388076
> *drank................too...............much............ugggggggg
> *



ROOKIE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 08:51 AM~4388095
> *ROOKIE
> *


who you callin rookie........i think youv'e been here before


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I ACTUALLY FEEL GGGGRRRRRRRRREEAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 08:53 AM~4388102
> *who you callin rookie........i think youv'e been here before
> *




WHO SPILLED THIER DRINK SLAPPING THIER 'MISTER' ON THE TABLE????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BITCH BETTER HAVE MY PLATE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 09:04 AM~4388135
> *BITCH BETTER HAVE MY PLATE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I SAW THIS AND IT MADE ME WANT TO PUKE....357 MIGHT LIKE IT 

[attachmentid=383209]


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

where's siddy??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

R.I.P. to our Homie Beto.

Forever a Majestic and a Rider!!!!!!!!!!

Bow down to the hopping BOMBA! :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 07:17 AM~4387833
> *MAN YOU CANT MAKE IT ANYWHERE..........................
> *


hey man, I got to work to get the ride back up!!! LoL


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 09:48 AM~4388329
> *R.I.P. to our Homie Beto.
> 
> Forever a Majestic and a Rider!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Iam going to miss my buddy beto r.i.p homie.

just remember all the jokes and how he kept everybody smiling.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 10:48 AM~4388329
> *R.I.P. to our Homie Beto.
> 
> Forever a Majestic and a Rider!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



YEAH HE WAS A FUNNIEST GUY I KNEW AND COOL TO HANG AROUND
IF YOU COULDNT SEE HIM YOU CAN HEAR HIM.............
..............................R.I.P....................................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 12 2005, 08:51 AM~4388345
> *Iam going to miss my buddy beto r.i.p homie.
> 
> just remember all the jokes and how he kept everybody smiling.
> *


Dude I have an old Majestics photo form one of the shows that has us all in group photo and Beto jumped in and did the splits just before the pic was taken, he was crazy as they come.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Yo, I want to give a BIG THANKS to Trouble for coming out to the carwash and not only bringing 1 car but I think he brought 4 with him. That was very kool of you Trouble. Thanks again.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 09:13 AM~4388171
> *I SAW THIS AND IT MADE ME WANT TO PUKE....357 MIGHT LIKE IT
> 
> [attachmentid=383209]
> *



WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 10:02 AM~4388416
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU
> *



DO WE EVEN NEED TO ASK?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 12 2005, 09:55 AM~4388370
> *Yo, I want to give a BIG THANKS to Trouble for coming out to the carwash and not only bringing 1 car but I think he brought 4 with him. That was very kool of you Trouble. Thanks again.
> *




HOW DID THE CAR WASH GO? YOU GUYS RAISE ENUFF FOR EXPENSES?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So wat up er'body??? :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

POOR FRAME.............


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 11:02 AM~4388416
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU
> *


YOU SAID YOU WOULD PUT YOUR HOUSE TITLE ON IT..........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

but did you have it done, is the question..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 11:11 AM~4388486
> *but did you have it done, is the question..
> *



NOPE


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 10:03 AM~4388424
> *HOW DID THE CAR WASH GO? YOU GUYS RAISE ENUFF FOR EXPENSES?
> *


 It went very well. We raised a lil over $1500 but that is nowhere near what we need. Grand total is gonna come to about $5000 but we are now down to about $3500 so a couple more weekends of us washing cars will take us very close if not over the amount we need. But you know what? It is all worth it. He would do the same or us so we are doing it for him and his family. I am sore as hell ALL OVER but if I could I'd be out there agian today. Thanks again and we hope to see some of you guys at our next wash. Thanks


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

alright since no one wants to talk to me I'm gone....later!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 12 2005, 10:14 AM~4388497
> *It went very well. We raised a lil over $1500 but that is nowhere near what we need. Grand total is gonna come to about $5000 but we are now down to about $3500 so a couple more weekends of us washing cars will take us very close if not over the amount we need.  But you know what? It is all worth it. He would do the same or us so we are doing it for him and his family. I am sore as hell ALL OVER but if I could I'd be out there agian today. Thanks again and we hope to see some of you guys at our next wash. Thanks
> *



just keep us updated... post the next local when you know for sure... !!!

theres alot of love on layitlow.. we'll all do what we can.. big props to TROUBS





*HI MOBBY~~*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you!!! I feel better now!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 11:32 AM~4388615
> *Thank you!!! I feel better now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CRY BABY....."_NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO ME"_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 10:39 AM~4388652
> *CRY BABY....."NO ONE WANTS TO TALK TO ME"
> *


Hey man, I'm sensitive!!!! I haven't had any since..........well I can't remember!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 10:42 AM~4388672
> *Hey man, I'm sensitive!!!! I haven't had any since..........well I can't remember!!!
> *


HAVEN'T HAD ANY WHAT?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF THAT 78-79 COUPE FROM HIGH ROLLERZ?
CAN SOMEONE POST THEM THANKS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 10:44 AM~4388691
> *HAVEN'T HAD ANY WHAT??  :0  :0  :0
> *


 Ying Yang


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 10:47 AM~4388713
> *Ying Yang
> *




AND NO 'YING YANG' MAKES YOU SENSITIVE???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 10:48 AM~4388716
> *AND NO 'YING YANG' MAKES YOU SENSITIVE???
> *


Hell yea!!! that and all these crazy hours here at work. I haven't hag a chance to work on my car.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm gone to lunch, talk to everyone later.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Dec 12 2005, 10:46 AM~4388704
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF THAT 78-79 COUPE FROM HIGH ROLLERZ?
> CAN SOMEONE POST THEM THANKS
> *



TRY PM'ing DA_KNIGHTSTALKER TO SEE IF HE HAS ANY.... 
HE TAKES ALOT OF PICS. AND IS FROM H.Rz.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"TELL YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT US"
LIKE IT...........SO YOU DONT HAVE TO KISS IT
----------------- SLAP TROUBLE ----------------


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 10:59 AM~4388777
> *"TELL YOUR FRIENDS ABOUT US"
> LIKE IT...........SO YOU DONT HAVE TO KISS IT
> ----------------- SLAP TROUBLE ----------------
> *



LIKE IT...........SO YOU DONT HAVE TO KISS IT

or in adams case, lick it...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

357 said he wanted to pet that black dudes snake @ the picnic yesterday... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 11:17 AM~4388854
> *357 said he wanted to pet that black dudes snake @ the picnic yesterday... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




hahahahaha 
:roflmao: :roflmao: his _'snake' _:roflmao: :roflmao: 


BIG Ray - good time hanging out with you yesterday.. thanks for being a good sport..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 11:17 AM~4388854
> *357 said he wanted to pet that black dudes snake @ the picnic yesterday... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :roflmao: .........MAN THAT SNAKE REMINDED ME OF SOME DUDES CAR.......BUT I CANT REMEMBER WHO.......SOMETHIN BOUT PRODUCE.......LEMONS.....BANANAS :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

LOOK AT BABY DOLL............HAPPY AS A MUTHAFUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 09:54 AM~4388362
> *Dude I have an old Majestics photo form one of the shows that has us all in group photo and Beto jumped in and did the splits just before the pic was taken,  he was crazy as they come.
> *


Very sorry to hear about Beto. I got some good pics of all you guys too. I'll find them for you.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ACTUALLY.......EVERYBODYS SMILING......JAMES MUST SEE FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

1ST: JOHNNY IS A DICK

2ND: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT W/ MIKEY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THAT ELCO IS HOT AS A MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning!! Yesterday was great. We finally left the park at 8pm....High Rollerz gave up on us and left....we were those guests that dont know when to go home!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Troudz!!! WTF were you doing in back if trash bin!!??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:That's some funny shit!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam, got food in my hand...can't even type.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 11:48 AM~4389066
> *Troudz!!! WTF were you doing in back if trash bin!!??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:That's some funny shit!!!!
> *



GOOD SHIT HUH :biggrin: ....BRO....WE HAD A BLAST LAST NIGHT....SHOULDA BEEN THERE!!!!!!!

DEFINATELY DRANK TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 11:53 AM~4389107
> *GOOD SHIT HUH :biggrin: ....BRO....WE HAD A BLAST LAST NIGHT....SHOULDA BEEN THERE!!!!!!!
> 
> DEFINATELY DRANK TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH
> *


I was thinking about heading that way after work, but working 3 weeks in a row kicked my ass. i just went hone and slept. Besides, I would have passed out if a drank one beer.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 09:48 AM~4388329
> *R.I.P. to our Homie Beto.
> 
> Forever a Majestic and a Rider!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT THE HOMIE BETO, HE WILL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED IN MY HEART HE WAS A TRUE FRIEND TO ME AND A FUNNY VATO YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMEBOY. NOW I HAVE TO GO BUY MY PARTS AT AUTOZONE. HOMIES 4 LIFE. :tears: :angel:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 11:52 AM~4389102
> *Dam, got food in my hand...can't even type.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 12:48 PM~4389066
> *Troudz!!! WTF were you doing in back if trash bin!!??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:That's some funny shit!!!!
> *



HAD TO LEAN BACK SO IT WONT HIT THE FLOOR


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 12:15 PM~4389300
> *HAD TO LEAN BACK SO IT WONT HIT THE FLOOR
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHIT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

you know whats funny is that 357 and I got almost the same pic of trouble :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YOU TWO ARE _"HOMOS"_


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHAT UP PEEPS!!!

GOOD MEETING YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC YESTERDAY....COULD STAY TOO LONG CAUSE OF THE LIL ONE WAS GETTIN CRANKY......

STILL HAD A GREAT TIME ... JUST WISHED I COULD HAVE CHILLED LONGER.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 12 2005, 12:04 PM~4389195
> *I JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT THE HOMIE BETO, HE WILL ALWAYS BE REMEMBERED IN MY HEART HE WAS A TRUE FRIEND TO ME AND A FUNNY VATO YOU WILL BE MISSED HOMEBOY. NOW I HAVE TO GO BUY MY PARTS AT AUTOZONE. HOMIES 4 LIFE. :tears:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: ...i still cant believe it, BETO had to be about 28 or 29 yrs old....he was always the crazy fool being the life of the party,he is the one that introduced me to the BIG "M"..ive known him since 1992....you will be missed...i remember that fool hopping his 52 bomba on oldschool car club @ sueno...that fool dind't give a f**k....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 01:10 PM~4389665
> *YOU TWO ARE "HOMOS"
> *


your the one who was behind the dumpsters with another guy not us! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 01:10 PM~4389665
> *YOU TWO ARE "HOMOS"
> *


hey did CHALIO tell you he reunited w/his real dad last night?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 02:22 PM~4389727
> *hey did CHALIO tell you he reunited w/his  real dad last night?
> *



aaahhhhh shit what did i miss?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 12 2005, 12:52 PM~4389564
> *you know whats funny is that 357 and I got almost the same pic of trouble :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



look at him a cheesy smile :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble is a jackass


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

SOMEBODYS ON THE NUTZ :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 12 2005, 01:52 PM~4389933
> *SOMEBODYS ON THE NUTZ :biggrin:
> *



yeah, troubs on some homeless guy behind the dumpters...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 02:57 PM~4389954
> *yeah, troubs on some homeless guy behind the dumpters...
> *


I VOTED FOR YOUUUUUU......WHAT THE HELL IS A _"dumpters"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 02:46 PM~4389896
> *trouble is a jackass
> *


yeah i might be a jackass but your still a _"****" _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

it was bound to happen... post a picture, its gonna get phucked with...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 01:50 PM~4389919
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST REALIZED "SIDDY" DIDN'T EVEN 
SHOW UP TO HIS OWN CAR CLUBS FUNCTION.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 01:50 PM~4389919
> *:biggrin:
> *



THAT IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!

THAT'LL TEACH THAT "****" TO PEE IN PUBLIC........................YEAH RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Dec 12 2005, 02:04 PM~4390018
> *DAMN YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST REALIZED "SIDDY" DIDN'T EVEN
> SHOW UP TO HIS OWN CAR CLUBS FUNCTION.....
> *


Where is "SIDDY", he hasn't been on today has he???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 03:11 PM~4390061
> *Where is "SIDDY", he hasn't been on today has he???
> *


PROLLY USED THE SAME EXCUSE TODAY THAT HE USED YESTERDAY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FLAT TIRE STORY :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 02:11 PM~4390061
> *Where is "SIDDY", he hasn't been on today has he???
> *



I tried calling him yesterday while at the show... NO ANSWER!
357: we should of left him a 'friendly' voice mail....


p/s that asshole DOES have his recording to sound like movie phone... 
*NOW THATS A *****

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 03:13 PM~4390073
> *I tried calling him yesterday while at the show... NO ANSWER!
> 357:  we should of left him a 'friendly' voice mail....
> p/s that asshole DOES have his recording to sound like movie phone...
> ...



SIDDY YOUR A _"****"_

HE GOT LIKE 4 CARS, I'M SURE THERE ALL NOT FLAT...........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Later everyone......got to get some work done around here :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 02:32 PM~4390190
> *Later everyone......got to get some work done around here :angry:
> *



'BOUT TIME.... 









I MEAN, SEE YA LATER...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 02:32 PM~4390190
> *Later everyone......got to get some work done around here :angry:
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 02:42 PM~4390254
> *I CALL BULLSHIT!
> *


Alright, alright, you got me...I ain't doing shit today, but that's no different than any day here :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 11:24 AM~4388903
> *hahahahaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: his 'snake'  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> BIG Ray - good time hanging out with you yesterday.. thanks for being a good sport.....  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2005, 02:50 PM~4390306
> *Alright, alright, you got me...I ain't doing shit today, but that's no different than any day here :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: ...........FUCK WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi BUBBZ!! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

jen jen bo ben!!! 'supper jen!!!!

dude, what was with the beez???? they must find you sweet!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IT WAS FUNNY WATCHING JEN RUN FROM THE SNAKE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

357: U GET MY PM?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 03:54 PM~4390749
> *IT WAS FUNNY WATCHING JEN RUN FROM THE SNAKE
> *


and you where running towards the snake!... :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 12 2005, 03:54 PM~4390749
> *IT WAS FUNNY WATCHING JEN RUN FROM THE SNAKE
> *


NO IT WAS NOT!!! I ALMOST SPILLED MY BEER....THAT WOULDA BEEN A TRADEGY!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 12 2005, 04:09 PM~4390880
> *NO IT WAS NOT!!!  I ALMOST SPILLED MY BEER....THAT WOULDA BEEN A TRADEGY!! :thumbsdown:
> *


hey you call your new homies from the park... :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 12 2005, 04:09 PM~4390880
> *NO IT WAS NOT!!!  I ALMOST SPILLED MY BEER....THAT WOULDA BEEN A TRADEGY!! :thumbsdown:
> *


SHES AFRAID OF THE SNAKE, MY SNAKE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 04:03 PM~4390838
> *and you where running towards the snake!... :roflmao:
> *


you little jerk :biggrin: you think yer soooooooooo funny dont you.............unfortunately.......ive been sitting here thinking of a smart ass come back........and cant think of shit.......damn it.......i wish i could E-slap your ass :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 04:10 PM~4390886
> *:biggrin:
> hey you call your new homies from the park... :biggrin:
> *


You're the one who invited them next week.... :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 12 2005, 04:10 PM~4390887
> *SHES AFRAID OF THE SNAKE, MY SNAKE
> *


I thought I already tamed your snake! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 12 2005, 04:09 PM~4390880
> *NO IT WAS NOT!!!  I ALMOST SPILLED MY BEER....THAT WOULDA BEEN A TRADEGY!! :thumbsdown:
> *


HAD SOME 'HOMIES' NOT STOLEN AN 18 PACK, MAYBE YOU WOULDN'T HAVE HAD TO BE SO CAREFUL... :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 12 2005, 04:14 PM~4390922
> *I thought I already tamed your snake! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hold up just a flippin' second.... 

'tamed' snake.. 
you met some homies at the park??? 
WTF... where was I for all this..?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 04:22 PM~4390980
> *HAD SOME 'HOMIES' NOT STOLEN AN 18 PACK, MAYBE YOU WOULDN'T HAVE HAD TO BE SO CAREFUL...  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


YUP!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Later everyone!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Like I mentioned before "Beto" Roman, a member of the Majestics, Glendale Chapter, passed away Sunday. Some of you newbies may not know or remember Beto but he is a Majestic and if you knew him you would have loved him.

His services are:

Sunday- Viewing/memorial

5:00 PM to 8:00 PM at the funeral home on 51st ave and Thomas

Monday- Funeral

11:00 AM at St. Vincent de Paul church on 51st. ave and Osborne


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 12 2005, 04:24 PM~4390997
> *hold up just a flippin' second....
> 
> 'tamed' snake..
> ...


They weren't my homies....it was Chalio's long lost dad, and Ray's brother from another mother. :biggrin: 

As far as the snake taming....that will be on TRUUCHA'S volume 25! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 03:49 PM~4391134
> *Like I mentioned before "Beto" Roman, a member of the Majestics, Glendale Chapter, passed away Sunday.  Some of you newbies may not know or remember Beto but he is a Majestic and if you knew him you would have loved him.
> 
> His services are:
> ...


sorry about your loss,I hope all of your people can celebrate his memory.Much love to all of you majestics,I dont know if everyone knows,but at the supershow majestics bailed out one of our brothers,and I am forever grateful!!!!!


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 03:49 PM~4391134
> *Like I mentioned before "Beto" Roman, a member of the Majestics, Glendale Chapter, passed away Sunday.  Some of you newbies may not know or remember Beto but he is a Majestic and if you knew him you would have loved him.
> 
> His services are:
> ...


sorry about your loss,I hope all of your people can celebrate his memory.Much love to all of you majestics,I dont know if everyone knows,but at the supershow majestics bailed out one of our brothers,and I am forever grateful!!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i wonder why i get so many tickets? :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 Nice pics 357 and southcentraltrueblue


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sup fred


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nada


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 04:49 PM~4391134
> *Like I mentioned before "Beto" Roman, a member of the Majestics, Glendale Chapter, passed away Sunday.  Some of you newbies may not know or remember Beto but he is a Majestic and if you knew him you would have loved him.
> 
> His services are:
> ...


Didn't get to meet him, but sounds like he was a real homie.R.I.P.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning BUBBZ!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 07:52 AM~4394589
> *Good morning BUBBZ!!!
> *


*

'morning!!!!!!!!!
u making it out on Sunday???*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 07:54 AM~4394597
> *
> 
> 'morning!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I'm hoping to, I don't have a ride right now, my sister wrecked my daily driver.
So I'll try to borrow someones' car.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 07:56 AM~4394604
> *I'm hoping to, I don't have a ride right now, my sister wrecked my daily driver.
> So I'll try to borrow someones' car.
> *





what's your cross streets/what part of town do you live?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 07:56 AM~4394604
> *I'm hoping to, I don't have a ride right now, my sister wrecked my daily driver.
> So I'll try to borrow someones' car.
> *


where do you live? i'm sure someone would pick you up. If your anywhere by me i'll come swoop you up


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

47th and McDowell (Encanto)


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 08:02 AM~4394634
> *47th and McDowell (Encanto)
> *


shit i'll come pick you up i'm off encanto and 62nd


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 12 2005, 01:16 PM~4389700
> *:angel: ...i still cant believe it, BETO had to be about 28 or 29 yrs old....he was always the crazy fool being the life of the party,he is the one that introduced me to the BIG "M"..ive known him since 1992....you will be missed...i remember that fool hopping his 52 bomba on oldschool car club @ sueno...that fool dind't give a f**k....
> *



MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO BETO'S FAMILY AND OF COURSE HIS MAJESTICS FAMILY AS WELL, NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR MY BROTHERS.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 08:06 AM~4394653
> *shit i'll come pick you up i'm off encanto and 62nd
> *


Cool, I'll pm you my #


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 08:08 AM~4394661
> *Cool, I'll pm you my #
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 09:06 AM~4394653
> *shit i'll come pick you up i'm off encanto and 62nd
> *


hey thats my address...........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 08:16 AM~4394711
> *hey thats my address...........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 08:16 AM~4394711
> *hey thats my address...........
> *


No shit huh! Dam we all live pretty close by.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 08:17 AM~4394718
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Was that supposed to be funny?? i didn't get it :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Dec 12 2005, 04:01 PM~4391226
> *sorry about your loss,I hope all of your people can celebrate his memory.Much love to all of you majestics,I dont know if everyone knows,but at the supershow majestics bailed out one of our brothers,and I am forever grateful!!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro. Thats how the Majestics are, they are stand-up men! Hit me up next time you are in town.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 08:24 AM~4394761
> *Was that supposed to be funny?? i didn't get it :biggrin:
> *


Trouble lives right behind me, we are neighbors :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 08:30 AM~4394794
> *Trouble lives right behind me, we are neighbors :biggrin:
> *



Cool, I guess we'll all kick it together!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 08:31 AM~4394803
> *Cool, I guess we'll all kick it together!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: BUBBLES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up TROUBLE???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CHIT IM NOT HANGING AROUND THEM THEY 
ARE BAD INFLUENCES ON ME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

S.C.T.B - how'd it go yesterday?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 08:45 AM~4394882
> *CHIT IM NOT HANGING AROUND THEM THEY
> ARE BAD INFLUENCES ON ME
> *


I'm scurred that I'm going to end up like you......beer in hand taking pisses behind dumpsters :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 08:51 AM~4394914
> *S.C.T.B - how'd it go yesterday?
> *


the one was way out there buy you guys so too far for everyday, but I went to a place over here and it looks real good just have to wait for the GM to get back


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello, er'body! I've been in the hospital with one of my cousin's his girl just had a baby 9 lb. 2 oz., This little boy is huge. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 08:54 AM~4394930
> *I'm scurred that I'm going to end up like you......beer in hand taking pisses behind dumpsters :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 08:54 AM~4394931
> *the one was way out there buy you guys so too far for everyday, but I went to a place over here and it looks real good just have to wait for the GM to get back
> *



did you ever check out what REMIONE was talking about???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

not yet I really want this job over here so i'm gonna wait and see


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 09:51 AM~4394914
> *S.C.T.B - how'd it go yesterday?
> *


HEY YOU MUST LIKE ME NOW....CAUSE YOU DONT WANT TO SLAP ME ANYMORE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I better get off my ass and go find something to do, talk to everyone later :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HERE IS A PIC I HAD WITH THE HOMIE BETO AND THE MAJESTICS. RIP HOMIE :tears:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 09:06 AM~4395002
> *HERE IS A PIC I HAD WITH THE HOMIE BETO AND THE MAJESTICS. RIP HOMIE :tears:
> *



Went to betos house yesterday to talk to the family and in the driveway was the hopping bomb. Seems very crazy to me still....... :tears:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

TRY AGAIN :angel: :angel:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 10:28 AM~4395084
> *TRY AGAIN :angel:  :angel:
> *


_"YOU CAN DO IT"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 10:46 AM~4395177
> *"YOU CAN DO IT"
> *



OK YOU CANT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 10:04 AM~4395279
> *OK YOU CANT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: youre a jerk.. but shits funny...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 11:08 AM~4395732
> *:banghead:
> *




whats your problem?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 12:19 PM~4395808
> *whats your problem?
> *



i think he just found out he's a "_****"_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 11:46 AM~4395974
> *i think he just found out he's a "****"
> *


sapien yes sexual like you no :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 12:47 PM~4395987
> *sapien yes sexual like you no :biggrin:
> *


YOUR STILL A _"****"_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 12:07 PM~4396119
> *YOUR STILL A "****"
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :uh: :twak: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Doesn't anybody in here work???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

NO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 12:18 PM~4396214
> *NO
> *


Just got back from the Barbecue Company!!! HHHMMMMMM tasty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

BBQ :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 12:28 PM~4396284
> *BBQ :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


well, it was tasty 1/2 hour ago, now I lost like 10 pounds "sitting in my office"!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

We will be having a car wash on Saturday for our homie Beto 
it will be at NAPA on 76th ave and indian school.

Please let everybody know........

thank you


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: to azmobn

:thumbsup: to ridaz


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 01:18 PM~4396207
> *Doesn't anybody in here work???
> *



ONLY _"HOMOS_" WORK


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 12 2005, 04:49 PM~4391134
> *Like I mentioned before "Beto" Roman, a member of the Majestics, Glendale Chapter, passed away Sunday.  Some of you newbies may not know or remember Beto but he is a Majestic and if you knew him you would have loved him.
> 
> His services are:
> ...



ADRESS WAS WRONG FOR SUNDAY ITS IS ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 13 2005, 12:36 PM~4396360
> *We will be having a car wash on Saturday for our homie Beto
> it will be at NAPA on 76th ave and indian school.
> 
> ...


I'll let people here at work know about the wash.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 12:37 PM~4396371
> *ONLY "HOMOS" WORK
> *


whew, that was close, I don't work so I'm no ****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 12:53 PM~4396552
> *I'll let people here at work know about the wash.
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 02:01 PM~4396619
> *I'm out......
> *



OFF TO WORK HE GOES....................


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 01:03 PM~4396633
> *OFF TO WORK HE GOES....................
> *


AND HE SAYS HE'S NOT A ****
:uh:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:04 PM~4396643
> *AND HE SAYS HE'S NOT A ****
> :uh:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:06 PM~4396680
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: HEY WHAT UP GIRL


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:09 PM~4396696
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: HEY WHAT UP GIRL
> *


NOTHING MUCH GIRL JUS CHILLIN,,
WAITING FOR THIS WEEK TO BE OVER,,
FRIDAY IS MY LAST DAY OF WORK UNTIL JAN 2006,,,SWEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUH,,,
:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:11 PM~4396708
> *NOTHING MUCH GIRL JUS CHILLIN,,
> WAITING FOR THIS WEEK TO BE OVER,,
> FRIDAY IS MY LAST DAY OF WORK UNTIL JAN 2006,,,SWEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUH,,,
> ...


DAMN PARTY TIME :biggrin: J/K THAT'S COOL MAYBE I WILL DROP BY ONE DAY..


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:12 PM~4396722
> *DAMN PARTY TIME :biggrin: J/K THAT'S COOL MAYBE I WILL DROP BY ONE DAY..
> *


I WILL HAVE YOUR DRINK READY!!!!!!!!!!!!
HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE,,,,U KNOW,,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:16 PM~4396763
> *I WILL HAVE YOUR DRINK READY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE,,,,U KNOW,,,,
> *



OK BUT I WILL NEED ABOUT 10 OF THEM ON THE REAL ROCKS :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:17 PM~4396772
> *OK BUT I WILL NEED ABOUT 10 OF THEM ON THE REAL ROCKS :biggrin:
> *



U KNOW...


I GOT YOUR BACK,,,,,,


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 01:04 PM~4396643
> *AND HE SAYS HE'S NOT A ****
> :uh:
> *


I'm no ****!!!!!
I'm at work, but doesn't mean I work,..........fuck it!! I ain't going to explain!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:17 PM~4396772
> *OK BUT I WILL NEED ABOUT 10 OF THEM ON THE REAL ROCKS :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW HOW DA LADIEZ DO IT,,,

O CHECK THIS OUT DID U FIND OUR NEXT PROJECT???

IM RUNINING OUT OF $$$$$$,,,U KNOW  
I NEED TO FINISH MY LO-LO.. :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 01:03 PM~4396633
> *OFF TO WORK HE GOES....................
> *


......and what are YOU doing!!!?????? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 01:21 PM~4396812
> *I'm no ****!!!!!
> I'm at work, but doesn't mean I work,..........fuck it!! I ain't going to explain!!!
> *


aww did I hurt your feelings....THE TRUTH HURTS QUE-NO...J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=384497]
here we go. :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 01:23 PM~4396831
> *aww did I hurt your feelings....THE TRUTH HURTS QUE-NO...J/K :biggrin:
> *


Got to make my money!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 01:23 PM~4396827
> *......and what are YOU doing!!!?????? :biggrin:
> *



NOT WORKIN DATS FA SHO!!

O.G.PLAYER DON'T WORK MY MEN MAKE MY MONEY.. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:26 PM~4396851
> *NOT WORKIN DATS FA SHO!!
> 
> O.G.PLAYER DON'T WORK  MY MEN MAKE MY MONEY.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 
DONT LIE U R *P.I.M.P*-N...HEHEHEHHHHE
U KNOW,,,HUH,,,,,, :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 01:03 PM~4396633
> *OFF TO WORK HE GOES....................
> *


....where you at??? working!!???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:28 PM~4396865
> *:0  :0  :0
> DONT LIE U R P.I.M.P-N...HEHEHEHHHHE
> U KNOW,,,HUH,,,,,, :0
> *


WE GOT TO DO WAT WE GOTS 2 DO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 12:22 PM~4396248
> *Just got back from the Barbecue Company!!! HHHMMMMMM tasty!!! :biggrin:
> *




on the south side of Broadway...? you should have told me... i'm on the next street over... me and 357 just did lunch, too!!! hmmm good... i know all the good spots over here...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 01:26 PM~4396851
> *NOT WORKIN DATS FA SHO!!
> 
> O.G.PLAYER DON'T WORK  MY MEN MAKE MY MONEY.. :biggrin:
> *



My bad!!!, I wanted to quote TROUBLE, we know he's hustling and bustling at work :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 02:24 PM~4396838
> *[attachmentid=384497]
> here we go. :happysad:
> *


SOMEONE REPOST THE PIC PLEASE SO EVERYONE CAN SEE IT.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 01:29 PM~4396881
> *on the south side of Broadway...? you should have told me... i'm on the next street over... me and 357 just did lunch, too!!! hmmm good... i know all the good spots over here...
> *


It was good!!!...until I got to work and straight to the "office"!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 01:29 PM~4396879
> *WE GOT TO DO WAT WE GOTS 2 DO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: get your fedi!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 01:32 PM~4396903
> *It was good!!!...until I got to work and straight to the "office"!!!!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 

ok.... we're cool and all... but thats alot of 4-1-1....

you wanna do lunch with us, let us know... anytime...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2005, 02:29 PM~4396879
> *WE GOT TO DO WAT WE GOTS 2 DO
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 01:33 PM~4396916
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> ok.... we're cool and all... but thats alot of 4-1-1....
> ...


Sure will....I usually get lunch @ 11:15-12:30.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2005, 02:31 PM~4396891
> *My bad!!!, I wanted to quote TROUBLE, we know he's hustling and bustling at work :biggrin:
> *


I WAS OUTSIDE IN THE FIELD ACROSS THE STREET HITTING
GOLF BALLS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 01:37 PM~4396948
> *I WAS OUTSIDE IN THE FIELD ACROSS THE STREET HITTING
> GOLF BALLS
> *


You too!!! We got a nice green here across the street :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

so i was told today that my car was garbage! not because of the paint. not because of the dents, not the interior, but because it does'nt do over 48inches! it's a STREET CAR! DAILY DRIVER! i drive it to work 20miles one way everyday. so anyone thats doin under 48inches has a garbage car i guess, and this coming from a guy that i dont remember ever seein him in a cut car. so i dont do this alot but STEVE pull it up!!!!!! if your front tires arnt coming off the ground without you on the trunk QUIT RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH TO PEOPLE.... now nobody get me wrong i dont have the baddest car out there but i KNOW its doin more than he ever had.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out.......................


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: azmobn06, Riderz-4-Life, MARINATE, bubbzinaz, big ray, insidios, trouble
:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:42 PM~4397023
> *so i was told today that my car was garbage! not because of the paint. not because of the dents, not the interior, but because it does'nt do over 48inches! it's a STREET CAR! DAILY DRIVER! i drive it to work 20miles one way everyday. so anyone thats doin under 48inches has a garbage car i guess, and this coming from a guy that i dont remember ever seein him in a cut car. so i dont do this alot but STEVE pull it up!!!!!! if your front tires arnt coming off the ground without you on the trunk QUIT RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH TO PEOPLE.... now nobody get me wrong i dont have the baddest car out there but i KNOW its doin more than he ever had.
> *


MY CARS GARBAGE TOO


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 01:46 PM~4397081
> *MY CARS GARBAGE TOO
> *


thats what im sayin......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHO DA HELL IS STEVE?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:42 PM~4397023
> *so i was told today that my car was garbage! not because of the paint. not because of the dents, not the interior, but because it does'nt do over 48inches! it's a STREET CAR! DAILY DRIVER! i drive it to work 20miles one way everyday. so anyone thats doin under 48inches has a garbage car i guess, and this coming from a guy that i dont remember ever seein him in a cut car. so i dont do this alot but STEVE pull it up!!!!!! if your front tires arnt coming off the ground without you on the trunk QUIT RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH TO PEOPLE.... now nobody get me wrong i dont have the baddest car out there but i KNOW its doin more than he ever had.
> *



WTF, yer car serves a few folks and now everybody has an opinion about the lincoln......
i love it....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

he was just here now hes gone


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:47 PM~4397141
> *thats what im sayin......
> *



NO FOR REAL HAVEN'T YOU SEEN IT


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i heard this from a dude at circle k while i was buying a soda earlyier that he showed him pics of it on here and he said it was garbage!.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

who is steve?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

from Majestics.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

that narrows it down. screen name? car?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:54 PM~4397254
> *from Majestics.
> *


steve is from majestics??


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

he has a 73 ragtop.. he looks under someone elses screenname. not his


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 01:59 PM~4397299
> *he has a 73 ragtop.. he looks under someone elses screenname. not his
> *


u sure about that....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

did he used to have that orange and white towncar?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 01:59 PM~4397297
> *steve is from majestics??
> *


thats what i was told.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 02:00 PM~4397303
> *u sure about that....
> *


describe him to me..


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:01 PM~4397311
> *thats what i was told.
> *


if not sorry to the M .


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

big, FAT, bald head. works barricades with randy. used to drive a newer lincoln. did i say FAT.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:02 PM~4397315
> *if not sorry to the M .
> *


if it is then........









I AGREE W/HIM...... :roflmao: :roflmao: (JOKE)


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i thought me and him were cool but i guess not.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:03 PM~4397325
> *big, FAT, bald head. works barricades with randy. used to drive a newer lincoln. did i say FAT.
> *


CALL STEVE 623-879-4695


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

answering machine picked up. kyle, lorin avrie? not home


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I wanna see him nose up to REMI :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:04 PM~4397332
> *i thought me and him were cool but i guess not.
> *



hey homie he aint saying shit about your car he will tell you and we saw u at mesa 
e had nothing against you but if u want him to pull up then i will be pulling up to.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:06 PM~4397357
> *answering machine picked up. kyle, lorin avrie? not home
> *


TRY AGAIN


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:04 PM~4397332
> *i thought me and him were cool but i guess not.
> *


did he actually say that or is this some he said/she said stuff?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wait, lemme get this straight.... someones been flashing a photo of your LINC around and calling it garbage... FOR WHAT PURPOSE...??? WTF !! !! !! 

WHO EVER IT IS ------------> HATER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 03:08 PM~4397380
> *wait, lemme get this straight.... someones been flashing a photo of your LINC around and calling it garbage... FOR WHAT PURPOSE...??? WTF !! !! !!
> 
> WHO EVER IT IS ------------> HATER
> *


NO HATERS


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 02:07 PM~4397367
> *did he actually say that or is this some he said/she said stuff?
> *




he said she said


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 02:06 PM~4397365
> *
> hey homie he aint saying shit about your car he will tell you and we saw u at mesa
> e had nothing against you but if u want him to pull up then i will be pulling up to.
> *


then you need to talk to your DRIVERS. i thought we were good but then i hear this. i dont care who pulls up with him!! if he wasnt sayin it then whatever but if he was lets all do it!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 13 2005, 02:08 PM~4397382
> *NO HATERS
> *




I HOPE NOT, CUZ REM-DAWG JUST WENT THRU THIS SHIT 2 WEEKS AGO... 
W*HAT HAPPENED TO STREET RESPECT??? *

HOPEFULLY JUST ALL BULLSHIT, BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION..


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

he said she said thats why i didnt get rude about anything. wanted to find out


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:10 PM~4397398
> *then you need to talk to your DRIVERS. i thought we were good but then i hear this. i dont care who pulls up with him!! if he wasnt sayin it then whatever but if he was lets all do it!
> *



for one thing you shouldnt be listening to the drivers you know damn well if there was a real problem we could talk it over but about pulling shit up hes building a showcar not a hopper?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:10 PM~4397398
> *then you need to talk to your DRIVERS. i thought we were good but then i hear this. i dont care who pulls up with him!! if he wasnt sayin it then whatever but if he was lets all do it!
> *



oh yeah hes not fat hes well proportioned. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 03:06 PM~4397365
> *
> hey homie he aint saying shit about your car he will tell you and we saw u at mesa
> e had nothing against you but if u want him to pull up then i will be pulling up to.
> *


IF U PULL UP THEN IM PULLING UP.......HA-HA 2 ON 2


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:12 PM~4397424
> *he said she said thats why i didnt get rude about anything. wanted to find out
> *


im gonna be honest stevie is a real cool cat he is in my chapter...he doesnt do stuff like that and i can guarantee you he wont carry your car picture n say its garbage...thats not him...thats just some he said /she said stuff....dont trip homie...trust me we are the type of guys that we wont say shit;we will just pull up to you...randy,stevie,todd,mario,mando,chalio,...all of our "m" hoppers will pull up and will say something to you in front of you......no need for all that...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 03:18 PM~4397468
> *IF U PULL UP THEN IM PULLING UP.......HA-HA  2 ON 2
> *



:0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 02:18 PM~4397468
> *IF U PULL UP THEN IM PULLING UP.......HA-HA  2 ON 2
> *


 :thumbsup: i got off the phone with him. i hope it was a misunderstanding :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:23 PM~4397511
> *:thumbsup: i got off the phone with him. i hope it was a misunderstanding :dunno:
> *



NAHH ITS ON NOW.........


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:10 PM~4397398
> *then you need to talk to your DRIVERS. i thought we were good but then i hear this. i dont care who pulls up with him!! if he wasnt sayin it then whatever but if he was lets all do it!
> *



o yeah rooster said hes pulling up to :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 02:24 PM~4397527
> *o yeah rooster said hes pulling up to :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 13 2005, 03:24 PM~4397527
> *o yeah rooster said hes pulling up to :thumbsup:
> *



OH YEAH I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE 
WITH _LOCOS_ AND HES COMING OUT TOO....AND THEN WUTT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

seems a little LIVE in here...

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, marinate, big ray, Riderz-4-Life, Cadi4life, INSIDIOUS, SouthCentralTrueBlue, TROUBLE, azroller


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 02:26 PM~4397549
> *OH YEAH I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE
> WITH LOCOS AND HES COMING OUT TOO....AND THEN WUTT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

why not everyone on here with a car do 1 big hop all at once. :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:30 PM~4397593
> *why not everyone on here with a car do 1 big hop all at once. :roflmao:
> *



ITS AN M THANG YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND IT.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

it could be a M, n, vjshdteito thing whats to understand?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:30 PM~4397593
> *why not everyone on here with a car do 1 big hop all at once. :roflmao:
> *



DUH SUNDAY................................IT WAS ALL A JOKE ME AND CADI4LIFE
WERE TALKING ON THE RADIO WHILE TYPING SHIT UP


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

the cars go up, they go down, whoevers car goes higher wins. :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: TROUBLE, l/t1, Riderz-4-Life, BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, marinate, Cadi4life, Dyno, INSIDIOUS, big ray


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:34 PM~4397640
> *the cars go up, they go down, whoevers car goes higher wins. :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:34 PM~4397640
> *the cars go up, they go down, whoevers car goes higher wins. :dunno:
> *



SOME DONT COME DOWN.............LOL


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 02:33 PM~4397634
> *DUH SUNDAY................................IT WAS ALL A JOKE ME AND CADI4LIFE
> WERE TALKING ON THE RADIO WHILE TYPING SHIT UP
> *


mine might be on a trailor or not there. my tranny went out on the way home today. piece of garbage!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:37 PM~4397686
> *mine might be on a trailor or not there. my tranny went out on the way home today. piece of garbage!
> *


why the fuck you breaking shit? whats wrong with you? :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 02:41 PM~4397722
> *why the fuck you breaking shit? whats wrong with you? :biggrin:
> *


i dont know....wont shift out of 2nd gear.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: marinate, Cadi4life, RedDog, Riderz-4-Life, MonteLoko87, SouthCentralTrueBlue, blazed out, TROUBLE, BUBBZinAZ, Dyno, INSIDIOUS, big ray


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 02:37 PM~4397675
> *SOME DONT COME DOWN.............LOL
> *


some dont go up lol!.....like mine :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 02:37 PM~4397686
> *mine might be on a trailor or not there. my tranny went out on the way home today. piece of garbage!
> *



HAHAHAHAHA,... I GET IT... "PIECE OF GARBAGE.." HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I JUST CAUGHT THAT...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 04:03 PM~4397886
> *HAHAHAHAHA,... I GET IT... "PIECE OF GARBAGE.." HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I JUST CAUGHT THAT...
> *



DUUUUHHHHH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 03:06 PM~4397918
> *DUUUUHHHHH!
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:43 PM~4397738
> *i dont know....wont shift out of 2nd gear.
> *




DON'T EVEN TRIP MINE DOES THE SAME...............
JUST PUT SOME MORE TRANNY FLUID.....LOL


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea i just checked that it looks ok.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

anybody have a tranny for a 95 lincoln laying around?????? :tears:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 04:17 PM~4398055
> *anybody have a tranny for a 95 lincoln laying around?????? :tears:
> *



THE PRES. FROM THE CLUB JUST JUNKED A CAR
MOTOR AND TRANNY IN IT WAS GOOD


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 13 2005, 03:20 PM~4398087
> *THE PRES. FROM THE CLUB JUST JUNKED A CAR
> MOTOR AND TRANNY IN IT WAS GOOD
> *


does he have the car or is it gone?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

called aamco theyll look at it for free. be back later.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Fooooools


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Dec 13 2005, 05:12 PM~4398635
> *What Up Fooooools
> *


YOUR MY BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

jen, i'm call you back in 10 minutes.. k girl... 




supper BLUE --- missed u!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 04:21 PM~4398703
> *jen, i'm call you back in 10 minutes.. k girl...
> supper BLUE --- missed u!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 13 2005, 04:22 PM~4398710
> *Cool! :thumbsup:
> *


the guy from the park is calling you too...dont trip is from a pay phone... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Dec 13 2005, 04:12 PM~4398635
> *What Up Fooooools
> *


Hey! Hope things are goin better for you! Thought you were doing a brake job on my truck??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 04:23 PM~4398719
> *the guy from the park is calling you too...dont trip is from a pay phone... :biggrin:
> *


He called Donna collect!! He's pissed too...someone said his shopping cart was a piece of shit. I told him it was Ray hating!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 04:23 PM~4398719
> *the guy from the park is calling you too...dont trip is from a pay phone... :biggrin:
> *



ray, which guys??? i wanna know.. i wanna know!! 

JEN, WHATS UP??? YOU GOT HOMIES HITTING YOU UP LIKE THAT?? DAMN GIRL?? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 13 2005, 04:25 PM~4398742
> *ray, which guys??? i wanna know.. i wanna know!!
> 
> JEN, WHATS UP??? YOU GOT HOMIES HITTING YOU UP LIKE THAT?? DAMN GIRL??
> ...


Those bums know a good thing when they see it!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 13 2005, 04:25 PM~4398741
> *He called Donna collect!!  He's pissed too...someone said his shopping cart was a piece of shit.  I told him it was Ray hating!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: i wonder if he found his teeth....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 04:27 PM~4398756
> *:roflmao: i wonder if he found his teeth....
> *


We've got to get those pics on here.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 13 2005, 04:29 PM~4398774
> *We've got to get those pics on here.
> *


the one w/chalio and his dad or the one kissing sally,or the one w/todd and his son??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 04:33 PM~4398809
> *the one w/chalio and his dad or the one kissing sally,or the one w/todd and his son??????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


or better yet the one w/orlando eating the twinkie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 13 2005, 04:40 PM~4398866
> *:biggrin:
> or better yet the one w/orlando eating the twinkie!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn that was funny! 


AZMOBN.....you work way too hard!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 13 2005, 05:19 PM~4399207
> *Damn that was funny!
> AZMOBN.....you work way too hard!! :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'm going home now, it's been 12 hours now.......back again tomorrow!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Ray??


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 13 2005, 07:29 AM~4394791
> *Thanks Bro.  Thats how the Majestics are, they are stand-up men!  Hit me up next time you are in town.
> *


WE WILL BE AT YOUR NEW YEARS EVE PICNIC NEW YEARS MAY BE WE WILL SEE YOU


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
> [/
> 
> quote
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 06:30 PM~4399627
> *:dunno:    :dunno:      :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


So whats the verdict?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Good pics Juan. :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

he said for $200 & i come closer. aamco said $1400-$2000 for tranny rebuild. i cant drive it anywhere & im not putting up money if he wants to hop me!
doesnt any one get it? this shit is a hobbie for me. just for fun. i would rather break my car into a million pieces hopping for free if it was fun doing it. so let it be known i will hop but NOT for money!!!!!!!!!!! once money gets involved it gets to serious & stops being fun. :banghead: have a nice night. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

for that much money you could buy a new trans, shit you could probably get another towncar for that much


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea i know im going to the junk yard tomarrow & see whats up.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

if/when you need help let me know


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sat, adams helpppppppppppp


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

cool i'll be there


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

check pm


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

BETHO R.I.P. HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 


*MAJESTICS, SLOWLANE, INDIVIDUALS, THE FEW, WISDOM, IMPRESSIVE, SOUTH CENTRAL(TRUE BLUE), PROPHECY, UNITY, TIMELESS CRUISERS, KLIQUE, SILENT BREEZE, PHOENIX PRIME, TROUBLE FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ, UNIQUE, OLD SCHOOL, TRU STYLE, NEW IMAGE, GENUINE, UNITED INSPIRATIONS, LATIN WORLD, SPIRIT, INTRUDERS... 
[/i]*

Sorry if i missed anybody.. my bro took about 700pics total... i'll post the best ones.. he already posted a couple... this event just keeps getting bigger and better year after year.. next year they promised us the full use of the park including the field.. if not we're gonna need to find a new spot to accomodate so many lolos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Now on to the good shit.. PICS :cheesy: 

Majestics were the first ones there.. actually they were gonna charge US a toy or donation :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


[attachmentid=385547]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 


[attachmentid=385554]

[attachmentid=385548]

[attachmentid=385549]

[attachmentid=385552]

[attachmentid=385551]

[attachmentid=385550]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: 


[attachmentid=385565]
[attachmentid=385563]
[attachmentid=385564]
[attachmentid=385567]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=385586]
[attachmentid=385585]
[attachmentid=385584]
[attachmentid=385582]
[attachmentid=385587]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=385590]
[attachmentid=385589]
[attachmentid=385588]
[attachmentid=385591]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

The people's choice winner.. badass rivi... :0 

[attachmentid=385597]
[attachmentid=385596]
[attachmentid=385595]
[attachmentid=385594]
[attachmentid=385593]
[attachmentid=385598]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Last ones for now.. gotta post up these at least.. i'm sure my bro will post up more of his pics tomorrow.. all the credit for these pics goes to MonteLoko87  :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=385599]
[attachmentid=385600]
[attachmentid=385601]
[attachmentid=385602]
[attachmentid=385603]
[attachmentid=385604]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 14 2005, 02:55 AM~4402418
> *Last ones for now.. gotta post up these at least.. i'm sure my bro will post up more of his pics tomorrow.. all the credit for these pics goes to MonteLoko87   :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=385599]
> ...


Great pic's!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Great Pics!! thanx!  :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Morning BUBBZ!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 07:50 AM~4402779
> *Morning BUBBZ!!!!!
> *


.


wazzzzzzuuuuuuuuupppppppppp MOB'N !! !! !! - 
was just catching up on all of the pictures.. you missed a hella of a good time!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 13 2005, 07:52 PM~4400262
> *he said for $200 & i come closer. aamco said $1400-$2000 for tranny rebuild. i cant drive it anywhere & im not putting up money if he wants to hop me!
> doesnt any one get it? this shit is a hobbie for me. just for fun. i would rather break my car into a million pieces hopping for free if it was fun doing it. so let it be known i will hop but NOT for money!!!!!!!!!!! once money gets involved it gets to serious & stops being fun.  :banghead: have a nice night. :biggrin:
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning everybody! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 14 2005, 08:16 AM~4402858
> *Good morning everybody! :wave:  :wave:
> *





GOOD MORNING JEN JEN!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 07:59 AM~4402813
> *.
> wazzzzzzuuuuuuuuupppppppppp MOB'N !! !! !!  -
> was just catching up on all of the pictures.. you missed a hella of a good time!!!
> *


I know, I know....but I'll be there Sunday, Fred is picking me up!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 08:23 AM~4402878
> *Sup?
> *


What up bro???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"EVERYBODY JUST SHUT THE FUK UP"_




















OH YEAH AND _"GOOD MORNIN"_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 09:30 AM~4402895
> *What up bro???
> *



Nothin chillin, it's freakin cold.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 08:20 AM~4402864
> *GOOD MORNING JEN JEN!!
> *


Morning!! The spare room is ready! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 08:37 AM~4402919
> *Nothin chillin, it's freakin cold.
> *


No shit!!!! I'm freezing in here!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 08:33 AM~4402902
> *"EVERYBODY JUST SHUT THE FUK UP"
> OH YEAH AND "GOOD MORNIN"
> *


WTF!!!!! :biggrin: 
Oh yea, good morning JEN!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 08:42 AM~4402935
> *WTF!!!!! :biggrin:
> Oh yea, good morning JEN!!!
> *


Sounds like someone is a little grumpy!

Morning AZMOBN :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 14 2005, 09:49 AM~4402955
> *Sounds like someone is a little grumpy!
> 
> Morning AZMOBN :wave:
> *



PERFECTLY FINE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 14 2005, 09:49 AM~4402955
> *Sounds like someone is a little grumpy!
> 
> Morning AZMOBN :wave:
> *



I'm out of the game for good. Peace! I just sold my car...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:55 AM~4402989
> *I'm out of the game for good. Peace! I just sold my car...
> *



WANNA BUY A CAR?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 08:55 AM~4402989
> *I'm out of the game for good. Peace! I just sold my car...
> *


WTF!!!?? Why???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 08:55 AM~4402989
> *I'm out of the game for good. Peace! I just sold my car...
> *


You're joking right??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:55 AM~4402989
> *I'm out of the game for good. Peace! I just sold my car...
> *



GUESS WE WONT CYA ON LIL NEMORE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:55 AM~4402989
> *I'm out of the game for good. Peace! I just sold my car...
> *



WHAT CAR?............. NEVER EVEN SEEN YOUR CAR(OUT)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ has been typin for a while now!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAAAAAMN....BUBBZ IS TYPE'N A NOVEL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 14 2005, 08:38 AM~4402927
> *Morning!!  The spare room is ready!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'M PACKED & READY TO GO!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





(sorry, i forget to hit submit)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:00 AM~4403017
> *I'M PACKED & READY TO GO!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALL THAT FOR NOTHING


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 09:00 AM~4403017
> *I'M PACKED & READY TO GO!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:00 AM~4403017
> *I'M PACKED & READY TO GO!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OK.......IM MISSING SOMETHING HERE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 09:56 AM~4402996
> *WTF!!!?? Why???
> *



I'm just tired of the bullshit!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 09:01 AM~4403021
> *ALL THAT FOR NOTHING
> *



sorry, got pre-occupied and didn't hit submit... i had already typed the message...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I gotta go do some things before I go to the shop....BUBBZ call me if I miss anything! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:04 AM~4403033
> *I'm just tired of the bullshit!
> *




WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!
What bullshit, you never come out? So whats the deal?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 14 2005, 09:05 AM~4403043
> *I gotta go do some things before I go to the shop....BUBBZ call me if I miss anything! :wave:
> *



you know this!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:06 AM~4403050
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What bullshit, you never come out? So whats the deal?
> *



Just stuff.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:07 AM~4403060
> *Just stuff.
> *


Sorry to hear that.......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out.....gotta look busy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 10:07 AM~4403060
> *Just stuff.
> *



YOUR LADY WONT LET YOU OUT.................... HUH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 09:10 AM~4403074
> *YOUR LADY WONT LET YOU OUT.................... HUH!
> *



thats what I'm saying....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:12 AM~4403084
> *thats what I'm saying....
> *



I'm tired of having another flat and not being able to find a door to paint my shit, this really gets to me like I'm getting to you, listening to me like I'm all serious and shit. Asking why? why? lol. hahahahaha sukers!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 10:10 AM~4403074
> *YOUR LADY WONT LET YOU OUT.................... HUH!
> *



Hahahahahahaha... that was funny. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 10:50 AM~4403296
> *I'm tired of having another flat and not being able to find a door to paint my shit, this really gets to me like I'm getting to you, listening to me like I'm all serious and shit. Asking why? why? lol. hahahahaha sukers!
> *



I KNEW THATS WHAT YOU WERE DOING THATS WHY I 
WAS RESPONDING SO MUCH...JUST LIKE THAT LADY THAT TOOK YOUR 
MONEY AT THE GROCERY STORE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU WERE JUST TRYING TO GET US TO TALK TO YOU... WE KNEW YOU WERE KIDDING.... TRYING TO MAKE UP FOR NOT SHOWING UP @ HIGH ROLLERZ, WEREN'T YA!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:50 AM~4403296
> *I'm tired of having another flat and not being able to find a door to paint my shit, this really gets to me like I'm getting to you, listening to me like I'm all serious and shit. Asking why? why? lol. hahahahaha sukers!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao: I knew it!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh by the way...I'm back!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You guys didn't know didly. But why? why? hahahahaha...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 09:53 AM~4403317
> *I KNEW THATS WHAT YOU WERE DOING THATS WHY I
> WAS RESPONDING SO MUCH...JUST LIKE THAT LADY THAT TOOK YOUR
> MONEY AT THE GROCERY STORE
> *


you know he was really thinking that,at least for a minute being a :tears: :tears: ... :biggrin: that was funny though..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 09:59 AM~4403347
> *Oh by the way...I'm back!
> *


AZ MOBBY MOBs GONNA NEED TO FIND AN AZ JOBBY JOB!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:01 AM~4403354
> *AZ MOBBY MOBs GONNA NEED TO FIND AN AZ JOBBY JOB!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will need to soon!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

RAISE YER HAND IF YOUR NOT TALKING TO SIDDY!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I NEED A JOB TOO............A BLOW JOB


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 10:11 AM~4403406
> *I NEED A JOB TOO............A BLOW JOB
> *


you could always go back behind the dumpster :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 11:10 AM~4403397
> *RAISE YER HAND IF YOUR NOT TALKING TO SIDDY!!
> *



BuBBz you're on your own, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

maybe thats why he was leaning back.... enjoying.... 
that homeless guy had no teeth... ALL GUMS!!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 10:20 AM~4403460
> *BuBBz you're on your own, lol.
> *



[attachmentid=385724]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Seriously though everybody I was at the hospital on Sunday with my cousin, his baby momma gave birth to a 9lb. 2oz. baby boy, right now he's in the ICU so if I can get a prayer from you guys I'd appreciate it.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 14 2005, 11:25 AM~4403482
> *[attachmentid=385724]
> *



I'm lucky I don't work with you I might have gotten slapped in the back of the head, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 14 2005, 10:25 AM~4403482
> *[attachmentid=385724]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

s.c.t.b - YOU COMING OVER FRIDAY NITE FOR GARAGE SUPPORT...?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:20 AM~4403462
> *     maybe thats why he was leaning back.... enjoying....
> that homeless guy had no teeth... ALL GUMS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Well I'm out again....got to put this application in.
Talk to everyone later.....wish me luck!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 10:59 AM~4403674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Well I'm out again....got to put this application in.
> Talk to everyone later.....wish me luck!!
> *




GOOD LUCK!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 10:50 AM~4403619
> *s.c.t.b - YOU COMING OVER FRIDAY NITE FOR GARAGE SUPPORT...?
> *


yes
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I FEEL BETTER NOW WHATS UP ALL ?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Dec 14 2005, 11:25 AM~4403861
> *I FEEL BETTER NOW WHATS UP ALL ?
> *


what up foolio...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Dec 14 2005, 12:25 PM~4403861
> *I FEEL BETTER NOW WHATS UP ALL ?
> *



Sup?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey 357 remember when we were arguing over the new lowrider at your house? well how you like this? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

POST UP SOME MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YEAH.......LIKE A WEEK LATER :biggrin: 




MY NEXT POST IS NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART............SOMEONE HAD A BAD NIGHT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 12:13 PM~4404153
> *YEAH.......LIKE A WEEK LATER :biggrin:
> 
> *


Still.... I told you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 13 2005, 11:36 AM~4396360
> *We will be having a car wash on Saturday for our homie Beto
> it will be at NAPA on 76th ave and indian school.
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 12:25 PM~4403485
> *Seriously though everybody I was at the hospital on Sunday with my cousin, his baby momma gave birth to a 9lb. 2oz. baby boy, right now he's in the ICU so if I can get a prayer from you guys I'd appreciate it.
> *


No doubt homie! My prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What that lipstick??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 10:25 AM~4403485
> *Seriously though everybody I was at the hospital on Sunday with my cousin, his baby momma gave birth to a 9lb. 2oz. baby boy, right now he's in the ICU so if I can get a prayer from you guys I'd appreciate it.
> *


 Prayer out to the baby, I know he's got his little angel watching over him.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WOW..........THATS A BIG BOY.......WE WILL HOPE FOR THE BEST AND KEEP THE BABY AND PARENTS IN OUR THOUGHTS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanx everybody for your support. 

I'm also serious about having a flat. I went to discount to get new tires last wednesday and I got a flat again. :angry: I think those fools didn't put new valve stems in. So i'm gonna drive down there Saturday and let them know ow I feel, :biggrin: .


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

loose spokes?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 14 2005, 02:13 PM~4404765
> *loose spokes?
> *



Nah the wheel is fine, it's the tire. Right after the tire was put on the next day it was low, and now it's flat, lol. Fuckin car if I keep getting flats I'm gonna slang the bitch, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 01:18 PM~4404802
> *Nah the wheel is fine, it's the tire. Right after the tire was put on the next day it was low, and now it's flat, lol. Fuckin car if I keep getting flats I'm gonna slang the bitch, lol.
> *


WHICH.......THE REGAL?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

357: your LRM came in the mail yesterday.. forgot to tell you ...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 02:19 PM~4404809
> *WHICH.......THE REGAL?
> *



Yup. J/P bro, lol. Hahahahaha... why would I sell a car over a flat tire, hahahahaha...

I'm looking at a 92 Lexus ES400 right now, I might pick it up, it's clean.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 01:32 PM~4404913
> *Yup. J/P bro, lol.
> 
> I'm looking at a 92 Lexus ES400 right now, I might pick it up, it's clean.
> *




how much


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 02:33 PM~4404920
> *how much
> *



$3500.00


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahaha... I look fuckin 15 in this pic. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 09:50 AM~4403296
> *I'm tired of having another flat and not being able to find a door to paint my shit, this really gets to me like I'm getting to you, listening to me like I'm all serious and shit. Asking why? why? lol. hahahahaha sukers!
> *


Whatever!!! SID was jealous cuz JEREMY was gettin all the attention!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 14 2005, 03:15 PM~4405262
> *:biggrin:
> Whatever!!!  SID was jealous cuz JEREMY was gettin all the attention!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I'm not the attention whore, Jeremy is! He even made a pic that said. "I'm an attention whore, GRACIAS!" lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 01:54 PM~4405085
> *Hahahahaha... I look fuckin 15 in this pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hey homie, didnt want to be the one to have to tell you, but your hats on crooked..... 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:34 PM~4405399
> *hey homie, didnt want to be the one to have to tell you, but your hats on crooked.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I adjust it according to my brain... or where the sun or light is, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

YOU DONT LOOK 15 IN THAT PICTURE..........YOU LOOK 15 PERIOD! :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ARE YOU SURE?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 03:41 PM~4405447
> *YOU DONT LOOK 15 IN THAT PICTURE..........YOU LOOK 15 PERIOD! :biggrin:
> *



Now I know why all this young girls try to holler, lol. Seriously it's fukin rediculous, and they think they're bad too. Talking about, "age ain't nothing but a number." I'm like, "shit girl does you papi know about this shit?", "It's 10 0'clock do you know where your kids are?" :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 02:40 PM~4405443
> *I adjust it according to my brain... or where the sun or light is, lol.
> *


looks like he walked into a wall and forget to re-adjust it... hahahahaha lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up er'one???(trying my south slang!!!)
Well I'm back to this hell hole and er'ting is gravy.
Fuck that, I don't talk like that.........so anyway's.............


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 14 2005, 02:44 PM~4405468
> *:biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT THINK THOSE WERE RIGHT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 02:45 PM~4405482
> *Now I know why all this young girls try to holler, lol. Seriously it's fukin rediculous, and they think they're bad too. Talking about, "age ain't nothing but a number." I'm like, "shit girl does you papi know about this shit?", "It's 10 0'clock do you know where your kids are?"  :biggrin:
> *



stop cruisin the high skools, and you wont have that problem....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 02:47 PM~4405493
> *stop cruisin the high skools, and you wont have that problem....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 02:46 PM~4405486
> *I DIDNT THINK THOSE WERE RIGHT
> *



MY BAD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:47 PM~4405493
> *stop cruisin the high skools, and you wont have that problem....
> *



I don't have time to cruise period, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 02:46 PM~4405484
> *What up er'one???(trying my south slang!!!)
> Well I'm back to this hell hole and er'ting is gravy.
> Fuck that, I don't talk like that.........so anyway's.............
> *



holes, gravy... whats this? dunkin doughnuts meets KFC... 
please, please.. no down south talk here sir! eerr k!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 02:50 PM~4405519
> *holes, gravy... whats this? dunkin doughnuts meets KFC...
> please, please.. no down south talk here sir!  eerr k!
> *


 Just trying it out!!!! :biggrin: 
Ok, it's gone..........


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

THIS IS ARE HOMIE BETO CRUISING THE PARK BACK IN THE DAYS

[attachmentid=385924]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:50 PM~4405519
> *holes, gravy... whats this? dunkin doughnuts meets KFC...
> please, please.. no down south talk here sir!  eerr k!
> *


It's more like, wut it is er'body? me and my peoples are try'n to mock deez folk down souf, ya hurd me. fareal dough! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 02:53 PM~4405541
> *It's more like, wut it is er'body? me and my peoples are try'n to mock deez folk down souf, ya hurd me. fareal dough!  :biggrin:
> *



ok, ENUFF of that shit RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:54 PM~4405549
> *ok, ENUFF of that shit RIGHT NOW!!!!
> *



Enuff of wut sawty?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fo'weal!!??!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 02:58 PM~4405584
> *Enuff of wut sawty?
> *



dat wait dair 



*lol.. *ok, not as good @ the South talk as you -- i guess


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 02:59 PM~4405589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fo'weal!!??!!!!!
> *




dont encourage him
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:02 PM~4405605
> *dont encourage him
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Alright, alright....I'll leave it alone :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

fo'weal!!??!!!!! 




> dat wait dair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:59 PM~4405590
> *dat wait dair
> lol.. ok, not as good @ the South talk as you -- i guess
> *



Hell naw, you ain't as gud as meh, cause down in tha durty souf, we keepz it realz ya hurd meh? I'm just ova hure wit my peoplez and laquisha in the kitchun heatin up sum hawt wangs. tha's wut it is and tha's wut it do!

:king coopa music playing in the background:

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 03:05 PM~4405630
> *Alright, alright....I'll leave it alone :biggrin:
> *



you know, for some one always working.. you got over 200 posts, since November.. whats up with that??? hahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 14 2005, 02:52 PM~4405538
> *THIS IS ARE HOMIE BETO CRUISING THE PARK BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> [attachmentid=385924]
> *


RIP HOMIE...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:08 PM~4405655
> *you know, for some one always working.. you got over 200 posts, since November.. whats up with that??? hahahahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cauz tha's wut it is sawty!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG.......KEVIN BACON KNOWS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 03:08 PM~4405652
> *Hell naw, you ain't as gud as meh, cause down in tha durty souf, we keepz it realz ya hurd meh? I'm just ova hure wit my peoplez and laquisha in the kitchun heatin up sum hawt wangs. tha's wut it is and tha's wut it do!
> 
> :king coopa music playing in the background:
> ...



lux, not gerna be sayen dis hur agizzie - stop ert, fo shizzie


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:11 PM~4405673
> *lux, not gerna be sayen dis hur agizzie - stop ert, fo shizzie
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT MESS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:08 PM~4405655
> *you know, for some one always working.. you got over 200 posts, since November.. whats up with that??? hahahahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ......... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 03:10 PM~4405669
> *THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG.......KEVIN BACON KNOWS
> *




WTF!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:11 PM~4405673
> *lux, not gerna be sayen dis hur agizzie - stop ert, fo shizzie
> *




NO,NO WUTDA FUK IS "STOP ERT"????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 04:10 PM~4405669
> *THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG.......KEVIN BACON KNOWS
> *



Kevin Bacon don't know shit! Fuk that fool, with a name that sounds like it should be in cold section in the grocery store.

"Kevin Bacon is the best swine you'll have for breakfast, so next time you want Bacon get Kevin Bacon!"
:fukin all kinds of pigs runnin around in the background on a farm and shit:

That's some comercial type shit, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:11 PM~4405673
> *lux, not gerna be sayen dis hur agizzie - stop ert, fo shizzie
> *


WTF!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 04:14 PM~4405697
> *Kevin Bacon don't know shit! Fuk that fool, with a name that sounds like it should be in cold section in the grocery store.
> 
> "Kevin Bacon is the best swine you'll have for breakfast, so next time you want Bacon get Kevin Bacon!"
> ...



I BET YOU WERE READING THAT TO YOURSELF IN _"THE MOVIE PHONE VOICE"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:11 PM~4405673
> *lux, not gerna be sayen dis hur agizzie - stop ert, fo shizzie
> *




GEEZ - US ! ! ! I SAID I WASN'T GOOD AT THIS .. .. ..


_LOOK, NOT GONNA SAY THIS AGAIN, STOP IT FOR REAL! _


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:11 PM~4405673
> *lux, not gerna be sayen dis hur agizzie - stop ert, fo shizzie
> *


WTF? you could even confuse a wise man with this non-sense, lol. That's like some hybrid down souf snoop dogg shit right there.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SOOOOORRRRRRR WWWWEEEEEEEEEE !!!!! 
I JUST WANTED TO PLAY TOO!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 04:15 PM~4405713
> *I BET YOU WERE READING THAT TO YOURSELF IN "THE MOVIE PHONE VOICE"
> *



You like that shit huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 14 2005, 03:15 PM~4405713
> *I BET YOU WERE READING THAT TO YOURSELF IN "THE MOVIE PHONE VOICE"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
_"HELLO AND WELCOME TO MOVIE PHONE"_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SIDI...........IM CALLIN YOU.....DONT ANSWER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:08 PM~4405655
> *you know, for some one always working.. you got over 200 posts, since November.. whats up with that??? hahahahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



....so what'cha saying :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 03:10 PM~4405669
> *THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG.......KEVIN BACON KNOWS
> *


what he say?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 04:31 PM~4405773
> *....so what'cha saying :biggrin:
> *



She's saying she's been here since September and has more posts than me and I've been here for almost 2 years in March, lol. That's what she's saying.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OOOOHHHHH!!!! I GET IT NOW... TODD!


YOU KNOW IF YOU GOT FIRED, YOU COULDN'T SAY.. OH BY THE WAY.. CAN I STAY 1 MORE WEEK.. IT COULD REALLY HELP ME OUT ALOT!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

back to work I go...........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 04:31 PM~4405772
> *SIDI...........IM CALLIN YOU.....DONT ANSWER
> *



I'm gonna be a dick and answer, lol. :wave:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:34 PM~4405787
> *OOOOHHHHH!!!! I GET IT NOW... TODD!
> YOU KNOW IF YOU GOT FIRED, YOU COULDN'T SAY.. OH BY THE WAY.. CAN I STAY 1 MORE WEEK.. IT COULD REALLY HELP ME OUT ALOT!
> *


you had no idea what he meant?.......momo


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 03:37 PM~4405814
> *you had no idea what he meant?.......momo
> *



SORWEE --


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 04:37 PM~4405814
> *you had no idea what he meant?.......momo
> *



"He said K-MOMO" :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_KEEPIN' IT REAL_


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:38 PM~4405819
> *SORWEE --
> *


either way....you're out.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:34 PM~4405787
> *OOOOHHHHH!!!! I GET IT NOW... TODD!
> YOU KNOW IF YOU GOT FIRED, YOU COULDN'T SAY.. OH BY THE WAY.. CAN I STAY 1 MORE WEEK.. IT COULD REALLY HELP ME OUT ALOT!
> *


HE DIDNT SAY SHIT.........BOWELL FOUND OUT SOMEHOW.......AND CALLED TODD.......I WALKED IN THE OFFICE AND WAS BLIND SIDED..........

I KNOW....I KNOW....I KNOW.......

IM STAYING FOR ONE MORE WEEK ON TODD'S BEHALF.......CUZ WE'RE FRIENDS.......MEMBER.......WHEN I WAS OUT OF A JOB......TODD PUT ME ON AS SOON AS HE COULD.....IM DOING IT FOR TODD ONLY.......

I TOLD HIM FUK AVR....FUK BOWELL...........HE UNDERSTOOD COMPLETELY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:39 PM~4405826
> *KEEPIN' IT REAL
> *


[m.c. magic voice] k-momo, k-momo, k-momo, keepin it real in the 602, k-momo[/m.c. magic voice] :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 03:40 PM~4405830
> *HE DIDNT SAY SHIT.........BOWELL FOUND OUT SOMEHOW.......AND CALLED TODD.......I WALKED IN THE OFFICE AND WAS BLIND SIDED..........
> 
> I KNOW....I KNOW....I KNOW.......
> ...


You're stayin another WEEK!!! ?? Fuk it, might as well stay through Easter. Good going. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 03:41 PM~4405837
> *[m.c. magic voice] k-momo, k-momo, k-momo, keepin it real in the 602, k-momo[/m.c. magic voice]  :biggrin:
> *


WAIT YOU FORGET THE
_ WWW.MAGICCITY.COM_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 04:40 PM~4405830
> *HE DIDNT SAY SHIT.........BOWELL FOUND OUT SOMEHOW.......AND CALLED TODD.......I WALKED IN THE OFFICE AND WAS BLIND SIDED..........
> 
> I KNOW....I KNOW....I KNOW.......
> ...



Okay does someone wanna fill me in on WTF we're talking about??? Cause I'm the dark and all this shit you guys are saying right now is like trying to understand chinese.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 03:43 PM~4405852
> *Okay does someone wanna fill me in on WTF we're talking about??? Cause I'm the dark and all this shit you guys are saying right now is like trying to understand chinese.
> *


basically...Adam is a work whore :biggrin: j/k....company man :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SO WHEN YOU DO EXPECT TO T.C.B..??? YOUR GONNA WORK THE WHOLE WEEK B/4 CHRISTMAS.??? YOU GOT SIDE JOBS, PAPERWORK, YOU NEED ANOTHER TRUCK... WE GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO DO, AND YOU EXPECT TO DO THIS WHEN??? SO YOU ALSO HAVE TO WORK MONDAY NOW, TOO.. AFTER THE MAJ PICNIC... ??? WTF! YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:44 PM~4405858
> *SO WHEN YOU DO EXPECT TO T.C.B..??? YOUR GONNA WORK THE WHOLE WEEK F/4 CHRISTMAS.??? YOU GOT SIDE JOBS, PAPERWORK, YOU NEED ANOTHER TRUCK... WE GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO DO, AND YOU EXPECT TO DO THIS WHEN??? SO YOU ALSO HAVE TO WORK MONDAY NOW, TOO.. AFTER THE MAJ PICNIC... ??? WTF! YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME
> *


was....F/4...supposed to be...B/4....just checkin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 04:44 PM~4405857
> *basically...Adam is a work whore :biggrin: j/k....company man :biggrin:
> *



work-a-holic! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 03:46 PM~4405866
> *was....F/4...supposed to be...B/4....just checkin
> *


NOT THE FUCKING POINT


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:50 PM~4405890
> *NOT THE FUCKING POINT
> *


now is not the time for yelling. calm yourself child......before we start fighting


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 03:52 PM~4405904
> *now is not the time for yelling.  calm yourself child......before we start fighting
> *



CALM MYSELF?? WTF!!! STAYING ANOTHER WEEK FOR WHO??? KEVIN BACON??? THATS BULLSHIT... !! YOU GOTTA TAKE CARE OF #1 FIRST... KEVIN 2ND,, PHUCK THAT - KEVIN LAST!!! WE GOT BUSINESS TO HANDLE... THAT PAPERWORK TAKES TIME...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:machinegun: :guns: :worship:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 03:55 PM~4405930
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :worship:
> *


its not nice to shoot people in the back jeremy


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

AND WHATS ONE WEEK GONNA DO... NOT CATCH ANYBODY UP... LET THEM SCRAMBLE... !!!!! THIER LUCKY YOU FINISHED THIS WEEK.... ARE YOU KIDDING ME...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:54 PM~4405927
> *CALM MYSELF?? WTF!!! STAYING ANOTHER WEEK FOR WHO??? KEVIN BACON??? THATS BULLSHIT... !! YOU GOTTA TAKE CARE OF #1 FIRST... KEVIN 2ND,, PHUCK THAT - KEVIN LAST!!! WE GOT BUSINESS TO HANDLE... THAT PAPERWORK TAKES TIME...
> *


so......how do you really feel?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:44 PM~4405858
> *SO WHEN YOU DO EXPECT TO T.C.B..??? YOUR GONNA WORK THE WHOLE WEEK B/4 CHRISTMAS.??? YOU GOT SIDE JOBS, PAPERWORK, YOU NEED ANOTHER TRUCK... WE GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO DO, AND YOU EXPECT TO DO THIS WHEN??? SO YOU ALSO HAVE TO WORK MONDAY NOW, TOO.. AFTER THE MAJ PICNIC... ??? WTF! YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME
> *


PLZ DONT MAKE MY LIFE MORE DIFFICULT THAN IT ALREADY IS.........MONDAY IN LATE


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 03:56 PM~4405941
> *its not nice to shoot people in the back jeremy
> *


well if theyed stop runnin!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHATEVER -- 
MAKE SURE YOU TAKE CARE OF TODD AND MIKE H. 
WE'LL JUST TAKE CARE OF US LATER


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 03:58 PM~4405959
> *PLZ DONT MAKE MY LIFE MORE DIFFICULT THAN IT ALREADY IS.........MONDAY IN LATE
> *


you in trouble now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 04:00 PM~4405976
> *you in trouble now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SELL OUT


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 03:59 PM~4405966
> *well if theyed stop runnin!!
> *


good point...........proceed


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:00 PM~4405981
> *SELL OUT
> *


ME!!!!......I'm fully stocked, I didnt sell out of anything


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 14 2005, 04:53 PM~4405915
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 14 2005, 03:59 PM~4405972
> *WHATEVER --
> MAKE SURE YOU TAKE CARE OF TODD AND MIKE H.
> WE'LL JUST TAKE CARE OF US LATER
> *



THANKS YOUR SUPPORT...........YER A _GREAT_ SHOULDER


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IT WASNT FUCK KEVIN WHEN I NEEDED WORK


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

mean while back on the ranch...............j/p lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 14 2005, 03:52 PM~4405904
> *now is not the time for yelling.  calm yourself child......before we start fighting
> *


THANX BUDDY.............

YEAH.........I REALLY RESPOND WELL TO YELLING


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

az side!!!!!!!!!!!!, whats going down

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
HATERADE Aug 28 2003, 10:40 AM | | Post #1 

WORLDWIDE RIDER

Posts: 1,170
Joined: Nov 2002
From: RIDING THA 206 TO THA 623





hey whats going down in phoenix where does everybody cruise to I'm moving to phoenix this week and i'm going to be down to cruise where's all the riders at ? 


--------------------

NATIONWIDE RIDER 
COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!!

MAJESTICS CC GLENDALE, AZ CHAPTER 
whatever happened to haterade? :worship: for creating azside!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 04:09 PM~4406041
> *THANX BUDDY.............
> 
> YEAH.........I REALLY RESPOND WELL TO YELLING
> *


 :biggrin: WE ALL DO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 14 2005, 04:03 PM~4406002
> *THANKS YOUR SUPPORT...........YER A GREAT SHOULDER
> *



SUPPORT??? YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT SUPPORT??? SUPPORTING US, OR THEM???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 05:06 PM~4406025
> *mean while back on the ranch...............j/p lol
> *



the cowboy was mounting the horse... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 04:14 PM~4406078
> *the cowboy was mounting the horse...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 04:14 PM~4406078
> *the cowboy was mounting the horse...  :biggrin:
> *


uncle jesse was in the barn cookin' up some shine & the duke boys were huntin fo some viddles


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

so what ever happened to haterade?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Later everyone, I'm finally making it out of here early...I'm lost so I won't add to it :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 04:17 PM~4406104
> *so what ever happened to haterade?
> *


haterade is "ragseven" same dude,he just changed his loggin..


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

"ragseven" :thumbsup: for azside!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2005, 05:19 PM~4406119
> *Later everyone, I'm finally making it out of here early...I'm lost so I won't add to it :dunno:
> *




Hahahaha... "later everyone", like you've been here all day and shit, lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 14 2005, 02:16 PM~4405276
> *I'm not the attention whore, Jeremy is! He even made a pic that said. "I'm an attention whore, GRACIAS!" lol.  :biggrin:
> *


i dont speak spanish?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 05:28 PM~4406179
> *i dont speak spanish?
> *



Man I wish a tiger ate your ass! The only spanish word in there is "gracias".


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey your not getting rid of the car r u? i know someone that will buy it!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 05:39 PM~4406249
> *hey your not getting rid of the car r u? i know someone that will buy it!!!!
> *



Hahahahahaha... I got you too.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.car-part.com/index.htm
if anyone is looking for used car parts from az. all the junkyards down broadway & someothers are linked to this website. just found it today.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 14 2005, 05:55 PM~4406348
> *http://www.car-part.com/index.htm
> if anyone is looking for used car parts from az. all the junkyards down broadway & someothers are linked to this website. just found it today.
> *



Good shit remi. Well I'm out bro peace.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

lata bro!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up REMI?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sup bro!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

did you hear anything on a transmission yet?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sup everyone?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DON'T KNOW WHY THEM TWO HAD TO DO ALL THAT HERE
THATS WHAT THE HOME IS FOR.......................LOL



FUK RAGSEVEN/HATERADE.........................................J/P HE'S AIGHT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 07:21 AM~4409914
> *DON'T KNOW WHY THEM TWO HAD TO DO ALL THAT HERE
> THATS WHAT THE HOME IS FOR.......................LOL
> *


 :dunno: Kids these days.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

whats up mobn? it was cool to meet you yesterday.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 07:26 AM~4409925
> *whats up mobn? it was cool to meet you yesterday.
> *


yea, finally we met.
I went up the Todd's yesterday, Jen is cool!! :thumbsup: 
I'm glad I got in this, met some real cool people :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TROUBLE, what up bro???
Still don't think I'll show up on Sunday huh??!!
I'll be there, I can't miss this one.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 08:32 AM~4409943
> *TROUBLE, what up bro???
> Still don't think I'll show up on Sunday huh??!!
> I'll be there, I can't miss this one.
> *



ha-ha bet you do.................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 06:35 AM~4409954
> *ha-ha bet you do.................
> *


What up thug, good morning!  

Almost Friday!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 15 2005, 08:39 AM~4409960
> *What up thug, good morning!
> 
> Almost Friday!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



YEAH TO MUCH GOING ON THIS WEEKEND AND TO 
MUCH WORK TO GET DONE BEFORE SUNDAY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 07:40 AM~4409965
> *YEAH TO MUCH GOING ON THIS WEEKEND AND TO
> MUCH WORK TO GET DONE BEFORE SUNDAY
> *


I would offer my help, but I'm swamped here at work, got to work late everyday.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SIDI....I FOUND YOU A DOORHOR...... OOPS I MEANT DOOR
DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO PULL IT OUT...(THE DOOR)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TROUBZ, you a raider fan??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 08:49 AM~4410001
> *TROUBZ, you a RAIDER fan??
> *


YES......................... DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 07:50 AM~4410010
> *YES AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT
> *


What you talking about, were having a shitty season.
I got a skull and crossbones with RAIDER NATION on back of my right calf!!!
I'm going to Oakland next weekend for 9 days, I'll bring you something back.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Shit, my boss is coming.....out yall!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 08:53 AM~4410028
> *What you talking about, were having a shitty season.
> I got a skull and crossbones with RAIDER NATION on back of my right calf!!!
> I'm going to Oakland next weekend for 9 days, I'll bring you something back.
> *


RIGHT... I THOUGHT YOU WAS GONNA SAY SOMETHING MEAN
LIKE...........THEY FUKN SUCK AND HAVENT DONE ANYTHING IN THE LAST 
COUPLE OF YEARS WHAT THE FUK IS WRONG WITH THEM THEIR TIED
WITH THE CARDINALS...........OH MY BAD I HAD TO LET IT OUT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 08:56 AM~4410039
> *RIGHT... I THOUGHT YOU WAS GONNA SAY SOMETHING MEAN
> LIKE...........THEY FUKN SUCK AND  HAVENT DONE ANYTHING IN THE LAST
> COUPLE OF YEARS WHAT THE FUK IS WRONG WITH THEM THEIR TIED
> ...



You said it, lol.

So you found that door huh. Hell yeah now I can get my shit painted, finally. So what's the price trouble?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup bubbz?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:29 AM~4410157
> *You said it, lol.
> 
> So you found that door huh. Hell yeah now I can get my shit painted, finally. So what's the price trouble?
> *



_"ONE-HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:29 AM~4410157
> *You said it, lol.
> 
> So you found that door huh. Hell yeah now I can get my shit painted, finally. So what's the price trouble?
> *



TWO -HUNDRED FOURTY THREE MILLION...........SO I CAN 
BUY THE ATLANTA BRAVES :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up Fred, SIDI, RIDERZ, just chilling here(work).


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 09:46 AM~4410218
> *TWO -HUNDRED FOURTY THREE MILLION...........SO I CAN
> BUY THE ATLANTA BRAVES :biggrin:
> *



Why would you wanna go to the ATL? Fool this is ARIZONA and we're the real A-TOWN!

So what's it gonna be?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 08:50 AM~4410230
> *Wat up Fred, SIDI, RIDERZ, just chilling here(work).
> *



what up homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 09:50 AM~4410230
> *Wat up Fred, SIDI, RIDERZ, just chilling here(work).
> *



Sup bro.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 08:51 AM~4410233
> *Why would you wanna go to the ATL? Fool this is ARIZONA and we're the real A-TOWN!
> 
> So what's it gonna be?
> *


Yea baby!!! AZ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

AAAHHHH SSSSSHHHIIIIITTTTT, I'm out again. Later everyone, asta lonche!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

My pops wagon

[attachmentid=386810]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

^^^ that's pimpin.

Hey Trouble did you get my voice mail, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:00 AM~4410279
> *^^^ that's pimpin.
> 
> Hey Trouble did you get my voice mail, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


JACKASS...........DID YOU FALL IN THE GRAND CANYON YET?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 15 2005, 09:59 AM~4410275
> *My pops wagon
> 
> *


U STILL SELLING THAT PINK HARLEY IN THE BACKGROUND?
CAUSE SIDS IS LOOKING FOR A BIKE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Sup Everyone !! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 08:50 AM~4410230
> *Wat up Fred, SIDI, RIDERZ, just chilling here(work).
> *



what about me ass...??? 






HELLO SIDDY



P/S THAT WAGON IS TIGHT!!!! ME LIKES IT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Okay Bye everyone !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:banghead: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 10:12 AM~4410330
> *Sup  !! :thumbsup:
> *


MY DICK WANNA LICK?....."_JOTO"_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 09:18 AM~4410367
> *MY DICK WANNA LICK?
> *


HOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That was really GAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

what up peeps.... everyone having fun at work??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 15 2005, 09:21 AM~4410379
> *what up peeps.... everyone having fun  at work??
> *


You know it!! Wat p BUBBZ!!??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 10:19 AM~4410370
> *HOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That was really GAY!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU TOOOOOOO........


NE1 SHOWING UP TO THE WASH ON SATURDAY?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 09:19 AM~4410370
> *HOMOHOMOHOMOHOMOHOMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That was really GAY!!!!!!!!
> *





[attachmentid=386826]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 10:05 AM~4410306
> *JACKASS...........DID YOU FALL IN THE GRAND CANYON YET?
> *



Pretty fukin close, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:28 AM~4410431
> *Pretty fukin close, lol.
> *



U NEED TO QUIT  SMOKE'N  DAT CHIT


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 09:23 AM~4410399
> *You know it!! Wat p BUBBZ!!??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 10:07 AM~4410310
> *U STILL SELLING THAT PINK HARLEY IN THE BACKGROUND?
> CAUSE SIDS IS LOOKING FOR A BIKE
> *



Hey trouble you still riding around on that bike without a seat and sitting on the seat pole?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:31 AM~4410448
> *Hey trouble you still riding around on that bike without a seat and sitting on the seat pole?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT I NEVER OWNED A BIKE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 09:23 AM~4410399
> *You know it!! Wat p BUBBZ!!??
> *



its a little late now...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 15 2005, 09:30 AM~4410446
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice meeting you sunday :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 10:33 AM~4410463
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT I NEVER OWNED A BIKE
> *



Denail is the first sign of guilt. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 09:37 AM~4410505
> *its a little late now...
> *


My bad.......i'm out again :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 09:38 AM~4410510
> *nice meeting you sunday  :cheesy:
> *


YEA....NICE MEETING YOU AND THE REST OF THE GANG.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 10:42 AM~4410528
> *My bad.......i'm out again :biggrin:
> *


mob'n is on some disappearing act shit, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:44 AM~4410534
> *mob'n is on some disappearing act shit, lol.
> *




ok, just wanted to confirm you are a fool...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 10:46 AM~4410544
> *ok, just wanted to confirm you are a fool...
> *



Are you mad cause you don't have the movie phone thing going on? lol :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:53 AM~4410584
> *Are you mad cause you don't have the movie phone thing going on? lol  :biggrin:
> *



why would I want the movie phone voice... ???  
i dont even have voice mail


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 10:56 AM~4410594
> *why would I want the movie phone voice... ???
> i dont even have voice mail
> *



GHETTO! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 10:03 AM~4410634
> *GHETTO!  :biggrin:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 09:44 AM~4410534
> *mob'n is on some disappearing act shit, lol.
> *


I'M INVISIBLE!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 10:21 AM~4410731
> *I'M INVISIBLE!!!!!
> *



where theres work


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 10:26 AM~4410742
> *where theres work
> *


  I better go dissapear again!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 10:30 AM~4410759
> *  I better go dissapear again!!!
> *



of your 222 posts, 
111 are saying whats up the other 111 are saying gotta go.... hahahahaha
lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 09:31 AM~4410768
> *of your 222 posts,
> 111 are saying whats up the other 111 are saying gotta go.... hahahahaha
> lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now thats funny!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 15 2005, 10:34 AM~4410782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Now thats funny!
> *


Wat up!!!! I'm back! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 11:31 AM~4410768
> *of your 222 posts,
> 111 are saying whats up the other 111 are saying gotta go.... hahahahaha
> lol
> *



Hahahahahaha... that's comedy!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 10:39 AM~4410809
> *Wat up!!!! I'm back! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




jackass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 09:39 AM~4410809
> *Wat up!!!! I'm back! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you crack me up bro! It's like you have to hide to be on here, like looking at dirty magazines when you were a kid!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 15 2005, 10:45 AM~4410837
> * It's like you have to hide to be on here, like looking at dirty magazines when you were a kid!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 15 2005, 11:45 AM~4410837
> *you crack me up bro! It's like you have to hide to be on here, like looking at dirty magazines when you were a kid!
> *



Same shit, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

….shit, moms coming… hahahahaha 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0 

heres some dirty stuff to look at..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

FUCK.....here come's my boss :biggrin: :roflmao: 
Later......................until we write again :roflmao: :roflmao: 
---------------->joe---> :twak: <------------boss!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Boss :scrutinize: -----> where is that mutha fucker ....? 

Mobby -----> :uh: 

Boss :nono: -----> 'Joe get off that computer' 

Mobby -----> :worship: OK 

Boss --->  :burn: computer bad! work good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Get to work ADAM


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SouthCentralTrueBlue Today, 11:00 AM | | Post #14651 

PECKERWOOD


--------------------

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHX
WORLD WIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICS


*BIG CORN FED!!!! *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i just saw that


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

It made me laugh when SS RIDER said that the other day about my old pic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

1. the movie phone shit is hilarious

3. rider's pop's wagon is tight

f. trouble rides around on a bike with no seat..........  

47. what _is _the deal with the Raider Nation?........yall be on that shit and i dont know why........is there a good reason........did the team donate a bunch of money to some common hispanic cause or something.....a tattoo seems a little far......but maybe im crazy :dunno: 

z. Fred.......im not working.....you cant make me work.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ok.......time to hit the streets again :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

well no shit your not working, remember to bring that glue tomm. to, I miss my mirror


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 11:12 AM~4411011
> *well no shit your not working, remember to bring that glue tomm. to, I miss my mirror
> *



NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 10:08 AM~4410980
> *It made me laugh when SS RIDER said that the other day about my old pic :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm glad you took it as humor and not as any kind of insult. On my way home it hit me that you might not of liked that too much.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 15 2005, 11:24 AM~4411073
> *I'm glad you took it as humor and not as any kind of insult.  On my way home it hit me that you might not of liked that too much.
> *



well, not to blow FRED's cover.. but it did hurt his feelings.... he's just trying to save face... hahahhaahaha


j/p ---- fred dont give a phuck!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

It's all fun and games in here nobody should take any of the shit we talk to each other serious.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 15 2005, 11:24 AM~4411073
> *I'm glad you took it as humor and not as any kind of insult.  On my way home it hit me that you might not of liked that too much.
> *


I was looking at it after you said that and I thought to myself that caddy does look small with me standing next to it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 11:32 AM~4411118
> *I was looking at it after you said that and I thought to myself  that caddy does look small with me standing next to it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



everything looks smal with you standing next to it... well, except fat ass james


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats up girly girl?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Poor puppy   :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This sign should have a question mark next to it, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 11:37 AM~4411144
> *This sign should have a question mark next to it, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*
NEED HELP*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll see you guys in a bit I have to go change out my fukin TIRE!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

We all know you NEED HELP Bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 11:40 AM~4411168
> *We all know you NEED HELP Bubbz
> *


 OH, OK FRED D'BEVIC!! I SEE HOW IT IS!!!! 
JUST WAIT!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

For what? Do I get a cookie?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 11:35 AM~4411133
> *whats up girly girl?
> *


GOOD MORNING!! I missed alot this morning. Just trying to catch up!!

SID...that was funny, now go change your tire!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 15 2005, 11:44 AM~4411196
> *GOOD MORNING!!  I missed alot this morning.  Just trying to catch up!!
> 
> SID...that was funny, now go change your tire!! :biggrin:
> *


Wat up Jen?????
Cool meeting last night....did you get my e-mail??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 11:43 AM~4411190
> *For what? Do I get a cookie?
> *




HOW ABOUT YOU GET TO DEAL WITH ME DRUNK, JAMES HUNGRY AND ADAM OBNOXIOUS ???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

thats easy :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2005, 11:49 AM~4411229
> *Wat up Jen?????
> Cool meeting last night....did you get my e-mail??
> *


Morning MOBN! Nice to meet you too, I got it and sent you one back. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 15 2005, 12:05 PM~4411366
> *Morning MOBN!  Nice to meet you too, I got it and sent you one back. :biggrin:
> *


Yea I should have logged on my desk first, ditto on that.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'm back turns out four spokes are leaking air. Does anybody know who re-seals wheels or does anybody have a 14" knock-off with white spokes?

If it ain't one thing it's another, lol. Fuk that wheel I'm selling the car.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 01:33 PM~4411912
> *Well I'm back turns out four spokes are leaking air. Does anybody know who re-seals wheels or does anybody have a 14" knock-off with white spokes?
> 
> If it ain't one thing it's another, lol. Fuk that wheel I'm selling the car.
> *



yer such a baby


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 01:33 PM~4411912
> *Well I'm back turns out four spokes are leaking air. Does anybody know who re-seals wheels or does anybody have a 14" knock-off with white spokes?
> 
> If it ain't one thing it's another, lol. Fuk that wheel I'm selling the car.
> *



Why dont you use a tube.........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 15 2005, 02:42 PM~4411973
> *Why dont you use a tube.........
> *



Cause that's bootleg, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 02:46 PM~4411993
> *Cause that's bootleg, lol.
> *



Tubes it is, :biggrin: .


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

HAH-HAA I knew it was the spokes!!!! That sucks.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 03:19 PM~4412244
> *HAH-HAA I knew it was the spokes!!!! That sucks.
> *



They're not loose though it just needs to be re-sealed. I'm gonna have one of my uncles put some tar around that shit :biggrin: . I don't know if I even have an uncle that's in the roofing business but shit I'm brown I bound to have one, lol. Time to start making some calls to the tio's, lol. 

"Hey tio what do you do for a living?"

"I'm a cook cabron." That's the kinda answer I'm gonna get. To top it off he's a Mexican working as a cook in a chinese food place, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 02:27 PM~4412289
> *They're not loose though it just needs to be re-sealed. I'm gonna have one of my uncles put some tar around that shit  :biggrin: . I don't know if I even have an uncle that's in the roofing business but shit I'm brown I bound to have one, lol. Time to start making some calls to the tio's, lol.
> 
> "Hey tio what do you do for a living?"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what you guys look down on me if i shot the people i work with... ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:NO i'll come visit you in prison, get the fingernail clippers out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 03:38 PM~4412361
> *what you guys look down on me if i shot the people i work with... ?
> *



I believe the term is called "going postal".


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 02:58 PM~4412532
> *I believe the term is called "going postal".
> *




_i think i'd have clear minded sanity if i 'took care' of my problems... by way of 'lethal injection' -_


ok, so @ the top of this page was an ad that said do a free IQ test... so for the last 20 minutes i did ... has any body ever done one??.. what was your score..?? i got 120 --- is that any good... ???


http://web.ticket.com/invite?test=3001&type=t


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 04:15 PM~4412682
> *i think i'd have clear minded sanity if i 'took care' of my problems... by way of 'lethal injection' -
> ok, so @ the top of this page was an ad that said do a free IQ test... so for the last 20 minutes i did ... has any body ever done one??.. what was your score..?? i got 120 --- is that any good... ???
> *



YOUR A LOOSER FOR EVEN TAKING IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 03:23 PM~4412761
> *YOUR A LOOSER FOR EVEN TAKING IT
> *


you can't even spell loser 

hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 03:23 PM~4412761
> *YOUR A LOOSER FOR EVEN TAKING IT
> *


yer a jackass for trying to type


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

whats up fuckers? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 03:23 PM~4412761
> *YOUR A LOOSER FOR EVEN TAKING IT
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:29 PM~4412824
> *whats up fuckers? :biggrin:
> *


you gotta job yet?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4412770
> *you can't even spell loser
> 
> hahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahaha... that's faked up, lol. Dunce hat style, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:29 PM~4412824
> *whats up fuckers? :biggrin:
> *





.... no more crashing out our house, dude... and come get your 'friend'...


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 15 2005, 03:34 PM~4412880
> *you gotta job yet?
> *


nope, but i did get that caddy sprayed


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:29 PM~4412824
> *whats up fuckers? :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 03:38 PM~4412916
> *.... no more crashing out our house, dude... and come get your 'friend'...
> *


My feet have arches......that must be Adam


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 03:47 PM~4412985
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i might sell you my lincoln soon.......FUCK YOU TOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WHY?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

i dont think i want it much longer


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4412770
> *you can't even spell loser
> 
> hahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HA-HA I QUESTIONED THAT BEFORE I SUBMITTED............................
THATS WHY I DONT TAKE THAT TEST :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:50 PM~4413008
> *i dont think i want it much longer
> *


WHY?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

SILICONE FOR LEAKY SPOKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 03:51 PM~4413021
> *HA-HA I QUESTIONED THAT BEFORE I SUBMITTED............................
> THATS WHY I DONT TAKE THAT TEST :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

@ least your honeest.. or is it honest?? LMAO


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 03:52 PM~4413034
> *WHY?
> *


I like the wagon better


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:54 PM~4413050
> *I like the wagon better
> *


WHY?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 03:55 PM~4413057
> *WHY?
> *


STOP IT!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 03:15 PM~4412682
> *i think i'd have clear minded sanity if i 'took care' of my problems... by way of 'lethal injection' -
> ok, so @ the top of this page was an ad that said do a free IQ test... so for the last 20 minutes i did ... has any body ever done one??.. what was your score..?? i got 120 --- is that any good... ???
> http://web.ticket.com/invite?test=3001&type=t
> *


142 :roflmao: 
its not wether they love or hate you its wether they remember your name!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:56 PM~4413069
> *STOP IT!!!!
> *



WHY?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:56 PM~4413069
> *STOP IT!!!!
> *


WHY?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 03:57 PM~4413076
> *142 :roflmao:
> its not wether they love or hate you its wether they remember your name!!!
> *


'Sup Rolando... :biggrin:  
thats a good score.. come the end of that i kinda zoomed along without
problem solving...like i should have.. i know i could have gotten a better score.. dammit!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:56 PM~4413069
> *STOP IT!!!!
> *


both you guys suck


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 03:59 PM~4413096
> *both you guys suck
> *


WHY?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 03:59 PM~4413095
> *'Sup Rolando...  :biggrin:
> thats a good score.. come the end of that i kinda zoomed along without
> problem solving...like i should have.. i know i could have gotten a better score.. dammit!
> *


rolondo??????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

remione1[/i]@Dec 15 2005 said:


> YES ROLANDO!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

not rolondo, J-E-R-E-M-Y


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:00 PM~4413105
> *WHY?
> *



Look in the mirror pendejo! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

So James just bring it over and drop it off and then you can concentrate on the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Dec 15 2005 said:


> YES ROLANDO!!!
> [/b]


ok i dont know this rolondo you speak of but i read that today & thought it was cool


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:02 PM~4413121
> *Look in the mirror pendejo!  :biggrin:
> *


"I don't speak spanish" :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 04:03 PM~4413127
> *So James just bring it over and drop it off and then you can concentrate on the wagon :biggrin:
> *


I will, as soon as you pay me for it :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what is going az? I am giving out a invitation to any of you solo riders looking to join a car club. The name of the club will be called Lowered Fantasies. Which will open up in 06. So hit me up on a pm if your interested.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:04 PM~4413135
> *ok i dont know this rolondo you speak of but i read that today & thought it was cool
> *





who the hell is J-E-R-E-M-Y 


Sounds like there should be an ‘apostrophe’ in there somewhere …


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

How much?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i have a friend named rolondo.......yea, but he goes by muggsie so its not him.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:06 PM~4413158
> *i have a friend named rolondo.......yea, but he goes by muggsie so its not him.
> *


do you have a friend named D-O-R-K?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:06 PM~4413156
> *How much?
> *



Hahahahaha... I bet you ask that question a lot huh? :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 15 2005, 04:05 PM~4413154
> *what is going az? I am giving out a invitation to any of you solo riders looking to join a car club. The name of the club will be called Lowered Fantasies. Which will open up in 06. So hit me up on a pm if your interested.
> *


hey bro i think there is a club out here in mesa that started a couple months ago with that name.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 05:04 PM~4413135
> *ok i dont know this rolondo you speak of but i read that today & thought it was cool
> *



Why you lying, that sounds like some fort minor shit, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:07 PM~4413174
> *Hahahahaha... I bet you ask that question a lot huh?  :biggrin:
> *



damn.. he said your hard up... 

except when you got cash !!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 04:06 PM~4413156
> *How much?
> *


 :dunno: we will talk


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh i get it!!!!! rolondo! remember your name ha ha not funny!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:07 PM~4413174
> *Hahahahaha... I bet you ask that question a lot huh?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah.... But then again I don't go cruising the high schools for dates either :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:10 PM~4413202
> *oh i get it!!!!! rolondo! remember your name ha ha not funny!!!
> *




you should change your signature to.... wait wait .. hold up.. i'll pm you..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 04:10 PM~4413201
> *:dunno: we will talk
> *


WHY?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 04:11 PM~4413210
> *you should change your signature to.... wait wait .. hold up.. i'll pm you..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:10 PM~4413202
> *oh i get it!!!!! rolondo! remember your name ha ha not funny!!!
> *


_
its not wether they love or hate you its wether they remember your name!!!_

sounds like the into to CHEERS!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 04:11 PM~4413213
> *WHY?
> *


me---> :twak: <---Fred


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:10 PM~4413206
> *Yeah.... But then again I don't go cruising the high schools for dates either :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



As long as they're 18 it's kool, and nowadays a lot of stupid fuks are in school till they're 21 and I'm not talking about college, lol. Needless to say my money stays in my pocket, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:12 PM~4413216
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *





y da guns REM??? what i do?? :happysad:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 15 2005, 04:13 PM~4413224
> *me---> :twak: <---Fred
> *


WHY?


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 04:13 PM~4413231
> *y da guns REM??? what i do??  :happysad:
> *


i dont know, but get your coach bag just in case :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:14 PM~4413235
> *WHY?
> *



Like I said. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:13 PM~4413226
> *As long as they're 18 it's kool, and nowadays a lot of stupid fuks are in school till they're 21 and I'm not talking about college, lol. Needless to say my money stays in my pocket, lol.  :biggrin:
> *




pretty defensive about the whole cruizin high schools for honies thing... i dunno know siddy.. you got me worried


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out guys... see ya tmrw.... buh bye-


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

15 will get you 20 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 05:15 PM~4413244
> *pretty defensive about the whole cruizin high schools for honies thing... i dunno know siddy.. you got me worried
> *



Fuk that I card now, lol. "Can I see your I.D." :biggrin: 

Not defensive just having fun, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:16 PM~4413256
> *15 will get you 20 :biggrin:
> *



$15 will prolly get you a STD, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up big ray?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Don't know never paid for it :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Big Ray Im Going to :buttkick:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:19 PM~4413287
> *Don't know never paid for it :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



So free STD for you, lol.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 04:19 PM~4413291
> *Big Ray Im Gone  :buttkick:
> *


where u going?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 05:21 PM~4413311
> *where u going?
> *



Fuk you too then, skittles. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:21 PM~4413308
> *So STD free  for you.
> *


Exactly :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

where were you?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 04:21 PM~4413311
> *where u going?
> *


What Up Homie ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:23 PM~4413327
> *Exactly :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Fuk I fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 04:19 PM~4413291
> *Big Ray Im Going to  :buttkick:
> *


jamal-----> :buttkick: <------------ray


:roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 04:23 PM~4413337
> *jamal-----> :buttkick: <------------ray
> :roflmao:
> *


Big Ray-------------> :banghead:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up mob'n, boss ain't around? lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

is there gonna be a house call tonight :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:26 PM~4413369
> *is there gonna be a house call tonight :dunno:
> *


who wants who ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:26 PM~4413368
> *What up mob'n, boss ain't around? lol.
> *


 Yea, he's around...but fuck it, my day's are numbered here!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

that would be messed up to do one now. everyone probably has there cars apart getting ready for sunday.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:28 PM~4413388
> *that would be messed up to do one now. everyone probably has there cars apart getting ready for sunday.
> *


Who Wants Who ????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 05:28 PM~4413388
> *that would be messed up to do one now. everyone probably has there cars apart getting ready for sunday.
> *



That's true.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 05:30 PM~4413400
> *HOMOS</span>*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 15 2005, 04:31 PM~4413411
> *LATER
> HOMOS
> *


LATER







HOMIES


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

I WANT................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. JESSICA ALBA


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Remione1-------> :buttkick: <--------Roll'n


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 04:30 PM~4413400
> *roll'n videos exclusive
> 
> house call tonight @ jamals...i heard the car is working real good...exclusive pic!
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 04:33 PM~4413428
> *roll'n videos exclusive
> 
> house call tonight @ jamals...i heard the car is working real good...exclusive pic!
> ...


That shit is funny you got me you got me!! Good One!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Dec 15 2005, 05:35 PM~4413445
> *That shit is funny you got me you got me!! Good One!!! :thumbsup:
> *


HEA MAN YOU GOT ANY SCRIMP :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

wich ones look better?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

the first ones


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

For which car??


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i like them both but leaning towards the second


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Second ones. It all comes down to the one's YOU want.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

only if you do some red striping and leafing and maybe roof patterns


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

lincoln with red pinstriping


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:45 PM~4413552
> *lincoln with red pinstriping
> *


first ones......
unless the whole car was red , then the 2nd one....but that's my opinion.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:45 PM~4413552
> *lincoln with red pinstriping
> *


then definetly the second ones :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:47 PM~4413570
> *then definetly the second ones :biggrin:
> *


You just said second ones cause you're a follower, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 04:48 PM~4413578
> *You just said second ones cause you're a follower, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it, gett'em both. That's what I did.....all black rims, then just black spokes. Switch up once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

no you can ask anyone who knows me I love color dishes on rims but with just the stock color of his car it wouldn't look right but with some more red on the outside of the car then yes.... that is if you like red and all, YUCK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

All right homies, I'm out.....gotta clean up and get the fuck out of here.
Fred, call me Fri., or Sat., to set up a time....thanks.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 15 2005, 05:51 PM~4413604
> *no you can ask anyone who knows me I love color dishes on rims but with just the stock color of his car it wouldn't look right but with some more red on the outside of the car then yes.... that is if you like red and all, YUCK!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha... look at SCTB expalin himself and shit, lol. Well fellas I'm out I have to go watch my little girl at school for a christmas concert. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:45 PM~4413552
> *lincoln with red pinstriping
> *


i would say this one
[attachmentid=387438]
the otherones have too much red,wont match your car...and the all dish thing is getting played out too...(but thats just my 2cents)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 08:28 PM~4414727
> *i would say this one
> [attachmentid=387438]
> the otherones have too much red,wont match your car...and the all dish thing is getting played out too...(but thats just my 2cents)
> *



Well your 2 cents are worth jack! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup ruben?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 07:31 PM~4414758
> *Well your 2 cents are worth jack!  :biggrin:
> *


oh,ok.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 08:35 PM~4414793
> *oh,ok.... :biggrin:
> *


Whatever ray I'm pissed at you bro, I'm gonna call you skittles from now on. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 07:37 PM~4414816
> *Whatever ray I'm pissed at you bro, I'm gonna call you skittles from now on.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: why?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 15 2005, 08:38 PM~4414823
> *:uh: why?
> *



Fool I said what up to you earlier and you didn't acknowlegde me. Just playin bro I've been talking smack lately, for fun, lol. I like to stir shit up, lol. :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright fellas I'll log on later time to watch a movie and eat dinner.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 07:49 PM~4414924
> *Fool I said what up to you earlier and you didn't acknowlegde me. Just playin bro I've been talking smack lately fro fun, lol. I like to stir shit up, lol. :wave:
> *


my bad dogg i did not see that...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 07:54 PM~4414973
> *Alright fellas I'll log on later time to watch a movie and eat dinner.
> *


laters...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 15 2005, 07:33 PM~4414774
> *Sup ruben?
> *



:angry: :angry: i ain't talking to you punk




















jk wassup dogg :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: HELLO RUBEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 15 2005, 08:09 PM~4415092
> *:wave: HELLO RUBEN
> *




:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP? DAMN THOSE ARE SOME NICE PICS FROM SUNDAY...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 05:08 PM~4413182
> *hey bro i think there is a club out here in mesa that started a couple months ago with that name.
> *


I have check the lowrider regeristy to see if such club had already taken that name and there is nobody claiming that so I have filled out a form for that club so if it is such one than they would have to change their name.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 15 2005, 08:24 PM~4415194
> *WHAT UP? DAMN THOSE ARE SOME NICE PICS FROM SUNDAY...
> *



Thanks... i took like 2... the props should go to "MonteLoko87"  :tongue:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 15 2005, 11:41 PM~4416413
> *I have check the lowrider regeristy to see if such club had already taken that name and there is nobody claiming that so I have filled out a form for that club so if it is such one than they would have to change their name.
> *



Hate to burst your bubble homie but that registry isn't really up to date, or legally binding homie.. if that were the case i could sign up a club called IMPERIALS/MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS/SOUTH CENTRAL/SLOW LANE/ETC

but those clubs are already well established here in az and some worldwide... just letting you know..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Well for a while I have had that name for a while and have always check to see if anyone had used it, up to now no one never used it so I will. No you didnt burst my bubble, To make their clubs legit alot of people regirster the name.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 16 2005, 12:36 AM~4416628
> *Well for a while I have had that name for a while and have always check to see if anyone had used it, up to now no one never used it so I will. No you didnt burst my bubble, To make their clubs legit alot of people regirster the name.
> *



Yup... i would suggest maybe register under a non-profit org? anyways.. good luck with your club homie..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanx.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

also big e not all clubs are register with lrm and that don't make it legit just my 2 cent


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats true but, I was going off of what I've heard.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 16 2005, 03:59 AM~4416800
> *Thats true but, I was going off of what I've heard.
> *


  good luck with the new club homie I am out for tonight.LOL how did the CHI end up in AZ SIDE LOL well now that I am here check this shit out AZ tell me if you heard it? its freaky for real let me know i was like WTF


aperently SANTA sold his soul to the devil check it out Kinda freaky, they say that everything has a subliminal message, this definately does, and its proven in this site.

jingle bells in reverse


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

aperently SANTA sold his soul to the devil check it out Kinda freaky, they say that everything has a subliminal message, this definately does, and its proven in this site.

jingle bells in reverse


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up everyone???? (post #117 saying "wat up" to everyone)!!!!!
:roflmao: BUBBZ :wave:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 15 2005, 03:41 PM~4413508
> *wich ones look better?
> *


My opinion is:

1. All chrome
2. Get rid of the bowtie knock-offs - you have a lincoln or get a Chevy!
3. Match the wheels with the paint and or stripes, not the interior.
4. You don't have to pay any attention to me!
5. Both sets are cool!

PEACE!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Info on Beto services on sunday the time has changed to 2:00pm-8:00pm
instead of 5-8


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 16 2005, 07:13 AM~4417333
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY   :wave:  :wave:
> *



good phucking *friday* mornin' 
'bout phucking time.... (for it to be friday)
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 06:12 AM~4417182
> *Wat up everyone???? (post #117 saying "wat up" to everyone)!!!!!
> :roflmao: BUBBZ :wave:
> *




'sup mobby!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 15 2005, 11:36 PM~4416628
> *Well for a while I have had that name for a while and have always check to see if anyone had used it, up to now no one never used it so I will. No you didnt burst my bubble, To make their clubs legit alot of people regirster the name.
> *


Big E,

Did I miss something or are you in Chicago and want to start another chapter of your club here in AZ?

I would come down and hang out, to find out if there is already a club here by that name. I personally have not heard of them, but this is a big place. 

But.......if another club already does have that name and you try to jack it, then you are just looking for problems. Take more time to do your homework.

Just my opinion.

Phoenix Riderz are NOT a registered club, but if someone tries to Jack I guarrantee that will be their mistake.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up everyone.
Has the time for the picnic changed on Sunday??
With Beto's services and he being a Majestic???
Just wondering......


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 07:59 AM~4417470
> *Wat up everyone.
> Has the time for the picnic changed on Sunday??
> With Beto's services and he being a Majestic???
> ...



nothing changed with the picnic that I heard of


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 06:59 AM~4417470
> *Wat up everyone.
> Has the time for the picnic changed on Sunday??
> With Beto's services and he being a Majestic???
> ...


The Majestics picnic was probably planned for months. Alot of people have made arrangements on attending the picnic. If I'm not mistaken his services on Sunday will be a viewing mostly so you could go to both if you wanted to.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up TROUBLE?!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Just a reminder that we will be having a car wash tomorrow at napa at 76ave and indian school.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I guess I forgot to say GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I really hate to start this shit again...but I'm out until lunch!!!
I actually have work to do this morning!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GOOD MORNIN TO ALLLLLLL AND ALLLLL A GOOD DAY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 09:31 AM~4417622
> *GOOD MORNIN TO ALLLLLLL AND ALLLLL A GOOD DAY
> *



Fake ass santa. Hey trouble I couldn't go last night cause my little girl had a program at school.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

not even 9 and i'm about to lose it here... (going postal) 
ya'll will bail me out, RIGHT???? pppaaaaawwwweeeezzzeeeee


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 09:47 AM~4417697
> *not even 9 and i'm about to lose it here... (going postal)
> ya'll will bail me out, RIGHT????  pppaaaaawwwweeeezzzeeeee
> *



we'll take the burban to the bail bonds man. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 08:48 AM~4417700
> *we'll take the burban to the bail bonds man.  :biggrin:
> *



on that note, maybe i'll _'set it off_' here and go down with my ride...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 09:54 AM~4417734
> *on that note, maybe i'll 'set it off' here and go down with my ride...
> *



That's just rediculous, you better get some money and bring it over here before yu do that shit. :biggrin: Someone has to stay with the money, it's like getting killed to give the money back, WTF, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 08:54 AM~4417734
> *on that note, maybe i'll 'set it off' here and go down with my ride...
> *


I'm going postal too!!! I've decided I hate my neighbors. I'm so bored at home!! The hell with it...BUBBZ pick me up and we'll go out like "Thelma and Louise"!! LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:07 AM~4417827
> *I'm going postal too!!!  I've decided I hate my neighbors.  I'm so bored at home!!  The hell with it...BUBBZ pick me up and we'll go out like "Thelma and Louise"!! LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



YEAH WHY DONT YOU TWO GO DRIVE OFF A CLIFF


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:07 AM~4417827
> *I'm going postal too!!!  I've decided I hate my neighbors.  I'm so bored at home!!  The hell with it...BUBBZ pick me up and we'll go out like "Thelma and Louise"!! LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



Bring money here first! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 09:07 AM~4417827
> *I'm going postal too!!!  I've decided I hate my neighbors.  I'm so bored at home!!  The hell with it...BUBBZ pick me up and we'll go out like "Thelma and Louise"!! LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *





THATS WHAT I'M SAYING... J/P -- HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WELL, MAYBE NOT OVER A CLIFF, BUT DEFINITELY A GOOD BAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 09:09 AM~4417839
> *YEAH WHY DONT YOU TWO GO DRIVE OFF A CLIFF
> *




HEY BUDDY, WERE PICKING YOU UP FIRST!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 09:13 AM~4417874
> *THATS WHAT I'M SAYING... J/P --  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WELL, MAYBE NOT OVER A CLIFF, BUT DEFINITELY A GOOD BAR!!!!!!!!
> *


Yes, we'll have to totally find a good bar.....and no TROUBLE you cannot pretend to be Brad Pitt! :biggrin: 





Has anyone ever noticed the cool little gadgets that the QVC and Home Shoppng Network has?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 09:21 AM~4417951
> *Yes, we'll have to totally find a good bar.....and no TROUBLE you cannot pretend to be Brad Pitt! :biggrin:
> Has anyone ever noticed the cool little gadgets that the QVC and Home Shoppng Network has?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




GET A JOB!!!! 






j/p - what do they got????? i'll pm you my cc # 
hahahahaha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:21 AM~4417951
> *Has anyone ever noticed the cool little gadgets that the QVC and Home Shoppng Network has??
> *



^^^ this is when you know you suck!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what da hell is jen doin.. SHE'S BEEN TYPING FOR EVER 
typing out the available product........???? !! hahahaha
times running out......... THE CLOCK IS TICKING... HOW MANY LEFT TO SELL???
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 09:22 AM~4417961
> *GET A JOB!!!!
> j/p - what do they got?????  i'll pm you my cc #
> hahahahaha
> *


FOR REAL!! I'm starting to feel like a tweeker! I was cleaning the bathroom and I "accidentally" bleached the shower curtain...started re-arranging my room and broke this flower thing and knocked a pic off the wall...started redecorating the Xmas tree and messed it all up, now some lights arent working....I'm up all night long watching QVC, I bought the coolest little thing. I got this telephone with caller ID and built in dual alarm clock. It was a one time offer for only $25.00..the caller ID holds 70 numbers and the clocks sets itself did I mention the clock is an am/fm and cd player??? I'M GOING POSTAL....NOW DO YOU BELEIVE ME???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 09:30 AM~4418052
> *FOR REAL!!  I'm starting to feel like a tweeker!  I was cleaning the bathroom and I "accidentally" bleached the shower curtain...started re-arranging my room and broke this flower thing and knocked a pic off the wall...started redecorating the Xmas tree and messed it all up, now some lights arent working....I'm up all night long watching QVC, I bought the coolest little thing.  I got this telephone with caller ID and built in dual alarm clock.  It was a one time offer for only $25.00..the caller ID holds 70 numbers and the clocks sets itself did I mention the clock is an am/fm and cd player???  I'M GOING POSTAL....NOW DO YOU BELEIVE ME???
> *





WOW!</span></span>



<span style=\'colorrange\'>(THATS ALL I'M GONNA SAY ABOUT THAT)  tweeker


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 09:27 AM~4418003
> *^^^ this is when you know you suck!
> *


Ya fucked up now SID....for that little comment I'm cancelling the order I placed for your present! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

KOHL'S is having a great sale today! Starts at 3pm......it's the "BIG ONE"!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 09:30 AM~4418052
> *FOR REAL!!  I'm starting to feel like a tweeker!  I was cleaning the bathroom and I "accidentally" bleached the shower curtain...started re-arranging my room and broke this flower thing and knocked a pic off the wall...started redecorating the Xmas tree and messed it all up, now some lights arent working....I'm up all night long watching QVC, I bought the coolest little thing.  I got this telephone with caller ID and built in dual alarm clock.  It was a one time offer for only $25.00..the caller ID holds 70 numbers and the clocks sets itself did I mention the clock is an am/fm and cd player???  I'M GOING POSTAL....NOW DO YOU BELEIVE ME???
> *


jen..........lay off the coffee........turn off the tv.......leave the tree alone...........stay away from the post office :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

So, I was messin around in Off Topic and when I started reading the thread "When you die..Who would you leave your car too" I started to cry. that is so upsetting to think about. :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

fred/siddy - you like my forwards last night... ???? HAHAHAHAHA SORWEE

...cleaing out my mailbox and couldn't stop myself... 
ITS ALL ISPRAYPPGs FAULT ... BLAME HIM


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

is NIRVANA booked yet


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 09:46 AM~4418170
> *So, I was messin around in Off Topic and when I started reading the thread "When you die..Who would you leave your car too" I started to cry.  I that is so upsetting to think about. :tears:
> *



STOP READING IT THEN!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 09:48 AM~4418178
> *STOP READING IT THEN!!
> *


i did stop.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THIS GUY IS MORE HERO.... HE'S GOOD!! VERY GOOD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 10:46 AM~4418171
> *fred/siddy - you like my forwards last night... ???? HAHAHAHAHA SORWEE
> 
> ...cleaing out my mailbox and couldn't stop myself...
> ...


Yeah that shit was comedy. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 09:52 AM~4418218
> *THIS GUY IS MORE HERO.... HE'S GOOD!! VERY GOOD
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:33 AM~4418090
> *Ya fucked up now SID....for that little comment I'm cancelling the order I placed for your present! :biggrin:
> *



Who wants anything from QVC, unless it's like some ninja sword or something, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 10:52 AM~4418218
> *THIS GUY IS MORE HERO.... HE'S GOOD!! VERY GOOD
> *



More hero huh, lol. I always thought it was "my hero"? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 09:56 AM~4418244
> *Who wants anything from QVC, unless it's like some ninja sword or something, lol.
> *


I KNEW YOU WATCHED IT TOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 09:57 AM~4418253
> *More hero huh, lol. I always thought it was "my hero"?  :biggrin:
> *




OK, SO FAR YOU'VE PISSED OFF ME AND JEN!!!! 
WATCH OUT!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 16 2005, 07:54 AM~4417454
> *Info on Beto services on sunday the time has changed to 2:00pm-8:00pm
> instead of 5-8
> *


 THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW............RIP BETO...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:58 AM~4418257
> *I KNEW YOU WATCHED IT TOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



They sell ninja swords? lol. I was watching the outdoors man thing on channel 22 or 23 can't remember but they were selling knives and shit that why I made that comment, lol. Shit get me a sword then. hahahahaha...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh crap....Ray's in here!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 16 2005, 08:01 AM~4417484
> *nothing changed with the picnic that I heard of
> *


ME EITHER...AS FAR AS I KNOW AVONDALE STILL DOING THEIR TOY DRIVE...I WONT BE THERE I HAVE FAMILY FROM L.A.....AND I WILL GO TO THE VIEWING INSTEAD AND ALSO FUNERAL ON MONDAY... :angel: RIP BETO...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:00 AM~4418268
> *Oh crap....Ray's in here!!
> *


EVERYBODY HIDE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 10:58 AM~4418261
> *OK, SO FAR YOU'VE PISSED OFF ME AND JEN!!!!
> WATCH OUT!
> *



It's suppose to be, "Okay, so far you've pissed off Jen and I!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up skittles? :biggrin: 

"taste the rainbow"... lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:01 AM~4418279
> *It's suppose to be, "Okay, so far you've pissed off Jen and I!!!"  :biggrin:
> *



LOOK NEXT TIME I'M TAKING A VOCABULARY OR PUNCTUATION TEST, TRUST ME, YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE I CALL.. UNTIL THEN... 


UP THE SHUT PHUCK :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:00 AM~4418267
> *They sell ninja swords? lol. I was watching the outdoors man thing on channel 22 or 23 can't remember but they were selling knives and shit that why I made that comment, lol. Shit get me a sword then. hahahahaha...
> *


There's this old man that comes to the shop a couple times a week, we call him the knife guy. He sells knives and swords and machetti's, daggers.... So Todd has this growing collection of this shit. I pull up one night and here comes Mike from Individuals all strapped up looking like Rambo....you guys got to see this shit. It's hysterical!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 11:03 AM~4418286
> *LOOK NEXT TIME I'M TAKING A VOCABULARY OR PUNCTUATION TEST, TRUST ME, YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE I CALL.. UNTIL THEN...
> UP THE SHUT PHUCK  :biggrin:
> *



The english language owns you, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:03 AM~4418294
> *The english language owns you, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



NO, THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE *OWES *ME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

FOR MEN THAT WANT TO GIVE THEMSELVES HEAD.. THIS DOG IS MORE HERO... HAHAHAHA - I MEAN YOUR HERO


---ACTUALLY, LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF TEETH.. OUCH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'SUP RAY - 'SUP NAWT1 -


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

YES!! I've found something to do!! I'm out of here! Talk to ya guys later!! If not...see ya Sunday!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 11:03 AM~4418291
> *There's this old man that comes to the shop a couple times a week, we call him the knife guy.  He sells knives and swords and machetti's, daggers....  So Todd has this growing collection of this shit.  I pull up one night and here comes Mike from Individuals all strapped up looking like Rambo....you guys got to see this shit.  It's hysterical!!
> *



Pictures speak a thousand words.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:08 AM~4418331
> *Pictures speak a thousand words.
> *


I'm going to buy a digital camera today!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 11:09 AM~4418338
> *I'm going to buy a digital camera today!
> *



Make sure you get that on QVC. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:09 AM~4418338
> *I'm going to buy a digital camera today!
> *



I KEEP A DISPOSABLE CAMERA IN THE TRUCK..SO WHEN I SEE PHUCKED UP SHIT - I CAN CAPTURE THE MOMENT....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:10 AM~4418345
> *Make sure you get that on QVC.  :biggrin:
> *


DUH!!! Free shipping was yesterday only and I wont have it by Sunday!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 11:10 AM~4418346
> *I KEEP A DISPOSABLE CAMERA IN THE TRUCK..SO WHEN I SEE PHUCKED UP SHIT - I CAN CAPTURE THE MOMENT....
> *



That's what camera phones are for. I took video of this guy hanging out the back of a moving truck holding some furniture up. Shit was ghetto he was all looking at me all pissed off while I was laughing and recording. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 10:10 AM~4418346
> *I KEEP A DISPOSABLE CAMERA IN THE TRUCK..SO WHEN I SEE PHUCKED UP SHIT - I CAN CAPTURE THE MOMENT....
> *


Cant do that. My son would be taking pics of all the little girlies we drive by.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 11:13 AM~4418379
> *Cant do that.  My son would be taking pics of all the little girlies we drive by.
> *



PIMP in training. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 09:30 AM~4418052
> *FOR REAL!!  I'm starting to feel like a tweeker!  I was cleaning the bathroom and I "accidentally" bleached the shower curtain...started re-arranging my room and broke this flower thing and knocked a pic off the wall...started redecorating the Xmas tree and messed it all up, now some lights arent working....I'm up all night long watching QVC, I bought the coolest little thing.  I got this telephone with caller ID and built in dual alarm clock.  It was a one time offer for only $25.00..the caller ID holds 70 numbers and the clocks sets itself did I mention the clock is an am/fm and cd player???  I'M GOING POSTAL....NOW DO YOU BELEIVE ME???
> *


 WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

what up babbz.... :wave: 

sup errr one !!! :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:14 AM~4418390
> *PIMP in training.  :biggrin:
> *


That is no joke....RAY will tell ya. 


RAY...my son was asking a whole bunch of questions about Elmers daughter. She's like 14....he's 11...he's GROUNDED!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:13 AM~4418374
> *That's what camera phones are for. I took video of this guy hanging out the back of a moving truck holding some furniture up. Shit was ghetto he was all looking at me all pissed off while I was laughing and recording.  :biggrin:
> *




THATS FKN FUNNY SHIT RIGHT DER!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 11:15 AM~4418398
> *WTF!!!!!!!
> *



I take it the boss is gone, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HELLO...BIG RAY....HELLO....(echo)! Dammit!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 11:17 AM~4418416
> *THATS FKN FUNNY SHIT RIGHT DER!!!
> *



Ya hurd meh! :biggrin: Cauze das how we do in da durty souf!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wat up everybody??!!!!
Ok, I had my break, back to work :worship:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OK....I'm really outta here this time!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WAZ UP EVERYBODY... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 16 2005, 11:21 AM~4418452
> *WAZ UP EVERYBODY... :biggrin:
> *



Like I said, what up skittles? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:19 AM~4418431
> *Ya hurd meh!  :biggrin: Cauze das how we do in da durty souf!
> *



OH GEEZ - HERE WE GO... 


LUK, IM NERT VERY GERD @ THIS SHEEEEIIAAAT!!!! 

(BASICALLY I JUST AN 'R' WHEREVER I CAN) HAHAHAHA I MEAN, HERHERHEHEHRHEHRER - WAIT THATS PIRATE TALK.. OK FORGET IT




*BIG RAY: OLD OLD OLD... WE SAID HI LIKE FOREVER AGO*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 10:23 AM~4418463
> *OH GEEZ - HERE WE GO...
> LUK, IM NERT VERY GERD @ THIS SHEEEEIIAAAT!!!!
> 
> ...


RRRRR me maty!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 16 2005, 10:16 AM~4418409
> *That is no joke....RAY will tell ya.
> RAY...my son was asking a whole bunch of questions about Elmers daughter.  She's like 14....he's 11...he's GROUNDED!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 11:24 AM~4418474
> *RRRRR me maty!!!!!
> *



You fuked it up...

it's AHHHHHHRRRRRR! maytee'


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:27 AM~4418499
> *You fuked it up...
> 
> it's AHHHHHHRRRRRR! maytee'
> *




WHAT ARE YOU?? THE VOCAB CORRECTION GOD TODAY??? 
EVEN IN PIRATE TALK??? HAHAHA lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:27 AM~4418499
> *You fuked it up...
> 
> it's AHHHHHHRRRRRR! maytee'
> *


AAAWWW fuck it, I'm really get back to work this time!!!

EEEERRRRR right!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=218179#

CHECK OUT THIS REGAL........OOO LA LA........

AIRBAGS :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 10:28 AM~4418511
> *AAAWWW fuck it, I'm really get back to work this time!!!
> 
> EEEERRRRR right!!?? :biggrin:
> *



ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG AHOY MATEE

LAY IT LOW BE THE ONLY PLACE FOR ME


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 10:22 AM~4418459
> *Like I said, what up skittles?  :biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 16 2005, 10:52 AM~4418657
> *what up
> *


RAY........IF I SHOW YOU _MY_ SNAKE, WILL YOU PET IT? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 10:54 AM~4418675
> *RAY........IF I SHOW YOU MY SNAKE, WILL YOU PET IT? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm dreaming of a _WHITE_....Christmas.......................


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHAT UP RAY, 357, TRUE BLUE :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0



what WERE they thinking when the designed this ???


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 11:15 AM~4418785
> *:0
> what WERE they thinking when the designed this ???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

SHOULDA MADE THE EARS THE HANDLES :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 10:54 AM~4418675
> *RAY........IF I SHOW YOU MY SNAKE, WILL YOU PET IT? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 16 2005, 11:58 AM~4419062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SHOULDA MADE THE EARS THE HANDLES  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 10:59 AM~4418699
> *I'm dreaming of a WHITE....Christmas.......................
> *



well, being how we're in AZ........yer not talking percipitation..........

im not dreaming.......im playing in it

and im off to lunch w/ johnny, rolando, sctb


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 12:24 PM~4419226
> *well, being how we're in AZ........yer not talking percipitation..........
> 
> im not dreaming.......im playing in it
> ...


F'in jerk, you should have called me and I would have went........***


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 01:26 PM~4419244
> *F'in jerk, you should have called me and I would have went........***
> *



You're gonna drive your ass all the way to Phoenix from chandler for lunch?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 01:24 PM~4419226
> *well, being how we're in AZ........yer not talking percipitation..........
> 
> im not dreaming.......im playing in it
> ...



WELL FUK U DEN MUTTA FUKERZZZZZZA


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 12:37 PM~4419315
> *You're gonna drive your ass all the way to Phoenix from chandler for lunch?
> *


yeah, why not...I dont work and have nothing else to do today.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 01:41 PM~4419338
> *yeah, why not...I dont work and have nothing else to do today.
> *


Figures, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 01:41 PM~4419338
> *yeah, why not...I dont work and have nothing else to do today.
> *


YOU CAN COME TO PHX AND WASH MY CAR SINCE
_"ITS FRIDAY YOU AINT GOT A JOB AND YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO DO"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YO YO WUTSS UP SS RIDERZ....


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 12:52 PM~4419412
> *YOU CAN COME TO PHX AND WASH MY CAR SINCE
> "ITS FRIDAY YOU AINT GOT A JOB AND YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO DO"
> *


Did you forget that im fat and lazy?.......I was going to travel for food, not work :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

blah blah blah blah bullshit bullshit bullshit crap crap blah bullshit crap blah blah bullshit bullshit and more blah. 

What? bullshit bullshit blah blah crap crap crap.

Who? crap crap bullshit bullshit........oh look we are on page bullshit.


:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

JAMES DONT DO IT.......DONT TALK CHIT DAMMIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 16 2005, 01:54 PM~4419426
> *blah blah blah blah bullshit bullshit bullshit crap crap blah bullshit crap blah blah bullshit bullshit and more blah.
> 
> What?  bullshit bullshit blah blah crap crap crap.
> ...



OHHH YOU BE ASKIN BOUT THE CAR WASH ITS BETWEEN KFC AND FILIBERTOS


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 12:54 PM~4419428
> *JAMES DONT DO IT.......DONT TALK CHIT DAMMIT
> *


you started it buddy.....its on now


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 11:53 AM~4419418
> *YO YO WUTSS UP SS RIDERZ....
> *


Sup Bro!!!! Just trying to get my work done today!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 11:55 AM~4419439
> *OHHH YOU BE ASKIN BOUT THE CAR WASH ITS BETWEEN KFC AND FILIBERTOS
> *


I thought that I was talking you language! J/k!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 16 2005, 01:55 PM~4419443
> *Sup Bro!!!!  Just trying to get my work done today!
> *



SO TIM GOTTA HAPPY HOME HUH!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 16 2005, 01:54 PM~4419426
> *blah blah blah blah bullshit bullshit bullshit crap crap blah bullshit crap blah blah bullshit bullshit and more blah.
> 
> What?  bullshit bullshit blah blah crap crap crap.
> ...




OH I GET IT YOUR SINGING THAT SONG BY _TRINA_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TROUBLE, Riderz-4-Life, PHX SS RIDER


..................RIDERZ.......................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 01:02 PM~4419500
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TROUBLE, Riderz-4-Life, PHX SS RIDER
> ..................RIDERZ.......................
> *


 Hey, I'm here too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

woooo hoooooo
I'm gone home!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2005, 12:25 PM~4419632
> *woooo hoooooo
> I'm gone home!!!!!!!
> *


See. That's why he did not count you. :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

they may be having lunch... but i'm the one with the on-the-go party


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 01:31 PM~4419674
> *   they may be having lunch... but i'm the one with the on-the-go party
> *


 :nono: you took too much too much


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 12:54 PM~4419428
> *JAMES DONT DO IT.......DONT TALK CHIT DAMMIT
> *




DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 02:35 PM~4419708
> *DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> *




CHAUT THE FUK UP U


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 01:35 PM~4419708
> *DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> *


Trouble may :tears: if we ALL pick on him so I will be nice for now


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEE...HEE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 01:50 PM~4419784
> *HEE...HEE
> *



NICE PIC IN AVITAR.. ME LIKES IT... 

ISPRAY---- GET THAT GOSH DARN LINCOLN OFF.... 





*SHOW THE WAGON DAMMIT!*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 12:26 PM~4419244
> *F'in jerk, you should have called me and I would have went........***
> *


ever think thats EXACTLY why we DIDNT call you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

yer sooooooo egotistical


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 01:53 PM~4419798
> *NICE PIC IN AVITAR.. ME LIKES IT...
> 
> ISPRAY---- GET THAT GOSH DARN LINCOLN OFF....
> ...



YEA... WHAT SHE SAID ....SHOW THE WAGON!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:01 PM~4419850
> *ever think thats EXACTLY why we DIDNT call you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> yer sooooooo egotistical
> *



U EVER THINK ONE DAY YOUR REALLY GOING TO HURT HIS FEELINGS?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:12 PM~4419938
> *U EVER THINK ONE DAY YOUR REALLY GOING TO HURT HIS FEELINGS?
> *




HE'S GOT THICK SKIN... I MEAN, HE'S FAT.. SO THERES ALOT OF LAYERS TO GET THRU.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 03:13 PM~4419945
> *HE'S GOT THICK SKIN... I MEAN, HE'S FAT.. SO THERES ALOT OF LAYERS TO GET THRU.....
> *



HES GOIG TO HANG HIMSELF ONE DAY......


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:15 PM~4419952
> *HES GOIG TO HANG HIMSELF ONE DAY......
> *




BETTER BE A THICK ROPE





& A STRONG TREE !!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 12:24 PM~4419226
> *
> and im off to lunch w/ johnny, rolando, sctb
> *



so did you pet their snakes too??
:roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everybody!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 16 2005, 03:19 PM~4419985
> *so did you pet their snakes too??
> :roflmao:
> *


HE PROLLY STILL HAS THE SNAKE TASTE IN HIS MOUTH
AND SOME WHITER TEETH :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:21 PM~4420001
> *HE PROLLY STILL HAS THE SNAKE TASTE IN HIS MOUTH
> AND SOME WHITE TEETH TOO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: johnny called and said adam swallows.......










(joking he did not call)


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 16 2005, 02:21 PM~4419998
> *hey everybody!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 16 2005, 03:21 PM~4419998
> *hey everybody!
> *




SUP!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm getting tires right now for my 14inch wheel what size should i get 

it's a 14 7 wheel


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:21 PM~4420001
> *HE PROLLY STILL HAS THE SNAKE TASTE IN HIS MOUTH
> AND SOME WHITER TEETH  :barf:
> *


THATS WHY HE WAS ASKING FOR GUM... OR A MINT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 16 2005, 02:24 PM~4420025
> *i'm getting tires right now for my 14inch wheel what size should i get
> 
> it's a 14 7 wheel
> *


dont know i roll 13's...


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 02:16 PM~4419965
> *BETTER BE A THICK ROPE
> & A STRONG TREE !!!
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 16 2005, 02:21 PM~4419998
> *hey everybody!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
WASS SUP BUDDY


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wish i couyld but they don't fit on my truck 14's are the smallest i can go


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 02:24 PM~4420028
> *THATS WHY HE WAS ASKING FOR GUM... OR A MINT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN!!
ADAM ON THE BOTTOM..
[attachmentid=388346]


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

tea baggin


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 16 2005, 02:19 PM~4419985
> *so did you pet their snakes too??
> :roflmao:
> *


you f'in jerk :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 16 2005, 02:29 PM~4420055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN!!
> ADAM ON THE BOTTOM..
> [attachmentid=388346]
> *




ADAM ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IF MY LADY WAS TALKING CHIT ....................
U BE GETTIN THE BEAT DOWN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:21 PM~4420001
> *HE PROLLY STILL HAS THE SNAKE TASTE IN HIS MOUTH
> AND SOME WHITER TEETH  :barf:
> *


yer a f'in jerk too


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:39 PM~4420119
> *yer a f'in jerk too
> *


 U AINT GOT TO REMIND ME I ALREADY KNOW......"_****"_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So everybody is clownin trouble? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:40 PM~4420129
> *So everybody is clownin trouble?  :biggrin:
> *



BIOTCH THATS 357


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 03:41 PM~4420137
> *BIOTCH THATS 357
> *


Oh so you talkin smack to me now? it was just a question slut. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:39 PM~4420119
> *yer a f'in jerk too
> *



HEARD YOU HAD CHINESE.......U STILL GOT _SOMYONBOY_ IN YOU


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:42 PM~4420144
> *Oh so you talkin smack to me now? it was just a question slut.  :biggrin:
> *


HOW DID YOU KNOW?


AND THE PRICE FOR THE DOOR JUST WENT UP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 03:44 PM~4420153
> *HOW DID YOU KNOW?
> AND THE PRICE FOR THE DOOR JUST WENT UP
> *



Thought you might like this...










Nevermind your car does enough of this, so you got your yard done in them yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:38 PM~4420115
> *IF YOU WERE MY LADY AND TALKING CHIT ....................
> U BE GETTIN THE BEAT DOWN
> *


BUT I AINT .... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



I'M JUST TEASIN' HIM TROUBLE -


YOUR GAY!! 
FIRST YOU DEFEND JAMES, THEN ADAM!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 03:47 PM~4420170
> *BUT I AINT ....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




OK I AM NOT GAY.................IF I WAS A WOMEN THEN I WOULD LOVE TO BE GAY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 02:46 PM~4420168
> *Thought you might like this...
> 
> 
> ...



yeah SIDI......get'em....... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:55 PM~4420222
> *yeah SIDI......get'em....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NO TAG TEAMING ON THE NET.........DIDNT THEY TAG ON YOU AT LUNCH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:55 PM~4420222
> *yeah SIDI......get'em....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You too, can't nobody do shit on their own!

Fuk it today is a war day everyman for themselves! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 03:55 PM~4420229
> *NO TAG TEAMING ON THE NET.........DIDNT THEY TAG ON YOU AT LUNCH
> *



Now that was comedy, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 02:56 PM~4420233
> *You too, can't nobody do shit on their own!
> 
> Fuk it today is a war day everyman for themselves!  :biggrin:
> *




WAIT, WE STILL HAVE AN ALLIANCE RIGHT?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 02:56 PM~4420233
> *You too, can't nobody do shit on their own!
> 
> Fuk it today is a war day everyman for themselves!  :biggrin:
> *



every man for himself.................SIDI............ISNT THERE A AGE REQUIREMENT TO BE ONLINE...........DID YOU GET YOUR PARENTS PERMISSION FIRST?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 03:58 PM~4420245
> *WAIT, WE STILL HAVE AN ALLIANCE RIGHT?
> *



Yes ma'am. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 02:55 PM~4420229
> *NO TAG TEAMING ON THE NET.........DIDNT THEY TAG ON YOU AT LUNCH
> *


DONT MAKE ME GET FRANK TO SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF YOU AGAIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:01 PM~4420263
> *DONT MAKE ME GET FRANK TO SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF YOU AGAIN
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:00 PM~4420257
> *every man for himself.................SIDI............ISNT THERE A AGE REQUIREMENT TO BE ONLINE...........DID YOU GET YOUR PARENTS PERMISSION FIRST?
> *



Son, shouldn't you be asking me that? Now get off the internet boy! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 03:02 PM~4420267
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAA
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FUCK THAT...............IM LEAVING YOU HANGING


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:03 PM~4420276
> *Son, shouldn't you be asking me that? Now get off the internet boy!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT WE SHOULD BE ASKING IS..................WHEN IS THE NEW ALBUM BEING RELEASED


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:05 PM~4420283
> *WHAT WE SHOULD BE ASKING IS..................WHEN IS THE NEW ALBUM BEING RELEASED
> *



You tell me, you're the one that was getting around like a record at lunch. :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:06 PM~4420292
> *You tell me, you're the one that was getting around like a record at lunch. :wave:
> *



KINDA LIKE YOUR FAVORITE PASS TIME........SITTING AND SPINNING


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:10 PM~4420305
> *KINDA LIKE YOUR FAVORITE PASS TIME........SITTING AND SPINNING
> *


You're asshole echos when you fart. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 check out my ride


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: nice system that shit hits :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:11 PM~4420312
> *You're asshole echos when you fart.  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN YOU FART..........YOU QUEEFF


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:16 PM~4420341
> *WHEN YOU FART..........YOU QUEEFF
> *



At least it doesn't sound like a man falling through the bottomless pit...... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 16 2005, 03:12 PM~4420314
> *:0 check out my ride
> *



WHEN DID YOU HAVE THAT DONE? :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

why dont you 2 just fuck and get it over with :biggrin:<---sidi & 357, ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:18 PM~4420349
> *At least it doesn't sound like a man falling through the bottomless pit...... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...  :biggrin:
> *



AT LEAST I DONT HAVE A PUSSY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 16 2005, 03:16 PM~4420339
> *:biggrin: nice system that shit hits :thumbsup:
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship:
YOUR CAR LOOKS BAD ASS IN THAT PICTURE...
I LIKE THE LIGHTING... ITS A REAL PRETTY BLUE, THEN ITS DARK AS PHUCK WIHTOUT THE LIGHT..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:19 PM~4420356
> *AT LEAST I DONT HAVE A PUSSY
> *



That's a mangina to you ma'am! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

here are the only pics i have.....357 has more


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Damn!!! my phone takes shitty pics....i need a digi camera


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 04:19 PM~4420353
> *why dont you 2 just fuck and get it over with :biggrin:<---sidi & 357, ****!!! :biggrin:
> *



Awww... does your panocha still hurt cause you didn't get to go to lunch and a gangbang?

Thought you might need this...










:wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:21 PM~4420367
> *That's a mangina to you ma'am!  :biggrin:
> *


MANGINA.......SMALL DICK.........SAME THING


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 03:23 PM~4420379
> *Damn!!! my phone takes shitty pics....i need a digi camera
> *



SHITTY PHONE FOR A SHITTY MAN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:25 PM~4420389
> *MANGINA.......SMALL DICK.........SAME THING
> *



The natives call me hung-like-horse.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:24 PM~4420387
> *Awww... does your panocha still hurt cause you didn't get to go to lunch and a gangbang?
> 
> Thought you might need this...
> ...


No, I got all the sand out already......Adam might need that though :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 03:22 PM~4420376
> *here are the only pics i have.....357 has more
> *


I TOSSED THOSE PICS........NOT WORTH THE MEMORY SPACE


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:26 PM~4420392
> *SHITTY PHONE FOR A SHITTY MAN
> *


I did nothing to you......I'm gonna get you back.....fucker!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 03:19 PM~4420353
> *why dont you 2 just fuck and get it over with :biggrin:<---sidi & 357, ****!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 03:21 PM~4420365
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> YOUR CAR LOOKS BAD ASS IN THAT PICTURE...
> I LIKE THE LIGHTING... ITS A REAL PRETTY BLUE, THEN ITS DARK AS PHUCK WIHTOUT THE LIGHT..
> *


Shit i wish that was my ride it is the same as mine :happysad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 04:26 PM~4420395
> *No, I got all the sand out already......Adam might need that though :biggrin:
> *


Good come back, didn't have anything good to fire back so you tried to pass it to someone else.

Rejected! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:27 PM~4420399
> *I TOSSED THOSE PICS........NOT WORTH THE MEMORY SPACE
> *


Then take it off your avitar BBBEEEEEEAAAAATTTTCCCCHHH!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:28 PM~4420413
> *Good come back, didn't have anything good to fire back so you tried to pass it to someone else.
> 
> Rejected!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMIT!!!......back to the drawing board


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 16 2005, 03:27 PM~4420407
> *Shit i wish that was my ride it is the same as mine :happysad:
> *




AW, WELL, PHUCK IT... ITS STILL TIGHT....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 04:29 PM~4420427
> *DAMMIT!!!......back to the drawing board
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:26 PM~4420394
> *The natives call me hung-like-horse.
> *


THE NATIVES ARE ALSO ON PEOTE'


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:32 PM~4420445
> *THE NATIVES ARE ALSO ON PEOTE'
> *



And so are you, lol.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 03:28 PM~4420417
> *Then take it off your avitar BBBEEEEEEAAAAATTTTCCCCHHH!
> *


THE AVITAR ISNT MY MEMORY SPACE.........JACKASS...........ITS LAY IT LOW.......GET THE BURRITO OUT OF YOUR BRAIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

FOR ROLANDO .. .. ..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:34 PM~4420458
> *THE AVITAR ISNT MY MEMORY SPACE.........JACKASS...........ITS LAY IT LOW.......GET THE BURRITO OUT OF YOUR BRAIN
> *



Or out of your anus, which ever applies, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay i've done enough shit talking for today. I'm done. :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 03:34 PM~4420458
> *THE AVITAR ISNT MY MEMORY SPACE.........JACKASS...........ITS LAY IT LOW.......GET THE BURRITO OUT OF YOUR BRAIN
> *


There is no need to go faster than 35 when im already doing 45


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 16 2005, 03:35 PM~4420464
> *Or out of your anus, which ever applies, lol.
> *



CAREFUL LITTLE ONE........OR I'LL SLAP YOU WITH _MY_ BURRITO :biggrin: 



OK................IM DONE TOO.........CON SU MADRE'


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAN I FEEL LIKE SHIT........I'M GETTING SICK :barf: .


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 05:04 PM~4420677
> *MAN I FEEL LIKE SHIT........I'M GETTING SICK :barf: .
> *



tequila cures all. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 04:04 PM~4420677
> *MAN I FEEL LIKE SHIT........I'M GETTING SICK :barf: .
> *


TAKE A SHIT LOAD OF VITAMIN C!!! 
OR DRINK ALOT OF ORANGE JUICE!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 05:06 PM~4420695
> *TAKE A SHIT LOAD OF VITAMIN C!!!
> OR DRINK ALOT OF ORANGE JUICE!!!
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AAGHH....YOU GUYS REALLY LIKE ME THANKS.......................
I WAS SCARED TO POST THAT CAUSE I THOUGHT SOMEONE
WOULD BE LIKE...."YOU LOOK LIKE SHIT TOO"


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 04:08 PM~4420705
> *AAGHH....YOU GUYS REALLY LIKE ME TAHNKS.......................
> I WAS SCARED TO POST THAT CAUSE I THOUGHT SOMEONE WOULD
> POST...."YOU LOOK LIKE SHIT TOO"
> *


well now that you mention it.......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Dec 16 2005, 05:10 PM~4420713
> *:biggrin:
> well now that you mention it.......
> *



HA-HA........LIL FREAKER
DONT WORRY I DONT THINK YOUR FAT


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 04:10 PM~4420714
> *HA-HA........LIL FREAKER
> DONT WORRY I DONT THINK YOUR FAT
> *


 :biggrin: sure you do.....its ok


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

They sell Adam's favorite tequila here...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2005, 04:10 PM~4420714
> *HA-HA........LIL FREAKER
> DONT WORRY I DONT THINK YOUR FAT
> *




TROUBS TOLD ME TO POST THIS..


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 16 2005, 04:15 PM~4420750
> *TROUBS TOLD ME TO POST THIS..
> *


AND YOU DID IT? !!!!! Thats it were fighting


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I think I found a job at this place....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i was just playin' --- he didn't tell me to post it.. 
he said NO - BUBBZ - dont post it... james isn't fat.. james is my friend! 

hahahahaha ---bull chit.. bless me


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IVE HAD ENOUGH..........HOPEFULLY I WONT SEE ANY OF YOU FUCKIN QUIERS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 16 2005, 04:35 PM~4420877
> *IVE HAD ENOUGH..........HOPEFULLY I WONT SEE ANY OF YOU FUCKIN QUIERS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Peace outside! :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

EVERYONES GONE ALREADY ??? :dunno: :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

well i bought the wrong tires anyone wanna buy a set of 185/75 r14 for a 100 dollars? i can not return to firestone cause they where carryout

i got 175/70 r14s shaved and mounted this morn


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey BUBBZ, 357, REMI, ISPRAY, TROUBLE...I made it to work, still here :angry: 
See ya 2morow!!!!


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 15 2005, 02:38 PM~4412916
> *.... no more crashing out our house, dude... and come get your 'friend'...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2005, 01:48 PM~4425545
> *Hey BUBBZ, 357, REMI, ISPRAY, TROUBLE...I made it to work, still here :angry:
> See ya 2morow!!!!
> *


hey bro it was good to finally meet you. i guess you left 5min. before we got there on sunday.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 19 2005, 12:12 AM~4434410
> *hey bro it was good to finally meet you. i guess you left 5min. before we got there on sunday.
> *


 Yea, my sisters baby made it to the dog dish and either drank or ate out of it, she was puking bad from what I was told. By the time I made it to the hospital, they we're coming out of it, so everything looks good for now.

Fred, thanks for the ride. Sorry everyone, I had to leave, how did TROUBLE do in the hop????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 19 2005, 12:12 AM~4434410
> *hey bro it was good to finally meet you. i guess you left 5min. before we got there on sunday.
> *


 How did you on the hop, I know I was told you put in a long night!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ side!

Thank you to everyone who contributed to Beto's car wash on Saturday!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 19 2005, 08:15 AM~4435628
> *What's up AZ side!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who contributed to Beto's car wash on Saturday!
> *



I also want to say thank you to everybody that helped and came to the car wash it was a good turn out.

much props to all the homies


thank you


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up? bubbz I know that when you get online you're gonna start talking smack but I said I wasn't gonna promise anything so my ass is covered, :biggrin: , and what the heck is up with calling me AFTER i'm already faked up, lol. To be honest when you called Adam, I was actually thinking of going. Then I got up from the couch and noticed I was a lil to faked up. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!??? Evrybody asleep?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2005, 10:52 AM~4435958
> *WTF!!??? Evrybody asleep?
> *



Not me. Usually everybody calls in sick or requests the day off after a event that takes place on Sunday's, you have to learn that one, lol. :biggrin: 

Lazy fuks! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 19 2005, 08:15 AM~4435628
> *What's up AZ side!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who contributed to Beto's car wash on Saturday!
> *


Hey guys, the total amount of the donations from yesterday was $258. BIG RAY took it to the family last night. Although I didnt know Beto like you guys did, I know what it's like to lose a friend. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 19 2005, 09:56 AM~4435975
> *Not me. Usually everybody calls in sick or requests the day off after a event that takes place on Sunday's, you have to learn that one, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Lazy fuks!  :biggrin:
> *


Apparently the only employed persons are SID, AZMOBN, TROUBLE, & JEREMY & ROLL'N. The rest of us are headin to the bar! J/K we are waiting for Jeremy then goin to the bar. :biggrin: 

For anybody who didnt make it out yesterday, you missed my son's debut of hitting the switch!!!! Thanks again to Jeremy!! Yesterday was a good day!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2005, 11:36 AM~4436132
> *Apparently the only employed persons are SID, AZMOBN, TROUBLE, & JEREMY & ROLL'N.  The rest of us are headin to the bar!  J/K we are waiting for Jeremy then goin to the bar. :biggrin:
> 
> For anybody who didnt make it out yesterday, you missed my son's debut of hitting the switch!!!!  Thanks again to Jeremy!!  Yesterday was a good day!! :thumbsup:
> *



No shit your son hit the switch, lol. On who's car and did it get up? So are you guys really headed to the bar right now? Bunch of drunks. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

He hit it on Remi's car and he wasn't doing bad for a first timer, it'll be on roll'n 3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 19 2005, 11:55 AM~4436211
> *He hit it on Remi's car and he wasn't doing bad for a first timer, it'll be on roll'n 3 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hahahahahaha... that's pretty tight. I think it's hilarious he could hit the switch better than trouble, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 19 2005, 10:53 AM~4436201
> *No shit your son hit the switch, lol. On who's car and did it get up? So are you guys really headed to the bar right now? Bunch of drunks.  :biggrin:
> *


Of course we're not going right now...REMI doesnt get out of work til 12 or so! LOL...

Yep, REMI let him hit the switch on his linc, my son was just beaming with happiness! :biggrin: 




Morning SOUTHCENTRAL! :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 19 2005, 12:01 PM~4436243
> *:wave:
> *



WTF!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!! 
:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2005, 02:37 PM~4437212
> *WTF!!!
> :wave:
> *



What up pimpin?


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

SLOW DAY IN HERE HEH??? :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 19 2005, 02:18 PM~4437482
> *SLOW DAY IN HERE HEH??? :dunno:
> *


Fuck it, this is my last post for the day!!!
Oh, what up SIDI??


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 19 2005, 10:59 AM~4436237
> *Of course we're not going right now...REMI doesnt get out of work til 12 or so!  LOL...
> 
> Yep, REMI let him hit the switch on his linc, my son was just beaming with happiness!  :biggrin:
> ...


i got out late then i had to take the lincoln to the lab for more work..... i made a promise & kept it. tell him anytime he wants to practice let me know, for real though he did damn good for being his first time. picked it up & started swinging it. probably got it 15"-20" on a burnt motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 19 2005, 05:17 PM~4438958
> *i got out late then i had to take the lincoln to the lab for more work..... i made a promise & kept it. tell him anytime he wants to practice let me know, for real though he did damn good for being his first time. picked it up & started swinging it. probably got it 15"-20" on a burnt motor. :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea!! That's what I'm talking about :thumbsup: 
Oh yea, I lied....this IS my last post!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 19 2005, 09:10 AM~4435833
> *What up? bubbz I know that when you get online you're gonna start talking smack but I said I wasn't gonna promise anything so my ass is covered,  :biggrin: , and what the heck is up with calling me AFTER i'm already faked up, lol. To be honest when you called Adam, I was actually thinking of going. Then I got up from the couch and noticed I was a lil to faked up.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Shoulda called me up fool... We woulda gave u a lift...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Pics by MonteLoko87... we got there kind of late but still had fun.. it was a good picnic... thanks to the homie SCTB for the directions.. 


more pics on post ur rides.. pages 102-103  

AZ Side


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up to myself!!!!
Think I'm going home, got the flu!!! Body aches, must sleep.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SOME PEOPLE SUCK AND SOME PEOPLE DONT...................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SORRY EVERYONE MISSED THIS HOUSE CALL GABE V.S TROUBLE
GABE HOLDING THE WHEEL AND JAMES HITTIN THE SWITCH
[attachmentid=392364]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 19 2005, 11:53 AM~4436201
> *No shit your son hit the switch, lol. On who's car and did it get up? So are you guys really headed to the bar right now? Bunch of drunks.  :biggrin:
> *



FUK OFF......................... I JUST KICKED IN THAT DOOR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 11:26 AM~4443584
> *FUK OFF......................... I JUST KICKED IN THAT DOOR
> *



:biggrin: , hahahahahaha... Hey fool sorry I didn't call you last night I'm fuckin sick right now. I didn't even make it to work till 10:00 a.m.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 20 2005, 03:33 AM~4442093
> *:uh: Shoulda called me up fool... We woulda gave u a lift...
> *


Now you tell me. I was on 37th street and McDowell on Friday night.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 20 2005, 11:33 AM~4443630
> *:biggrin:  , hahahahahaha... Hey fool sorry I didn't call you last night I'm fuckin sick right now. I didn't even make it to work till 10:00 a.m.
> *



NOT EVEN TRIPPING I DIDNT BELIEVE YOU ANYWAYS.........HAHA


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 10:21 AM~4443561
> *SORRY EVERYONE MISSED THIS HOUSE CALL GABE V.S TROUBLE
> GABE HOLDING THE WHEEL AND JAMES HITTIN THE SWITCH
> [attachmentid=392364]
> *


 :uh: did i miss something?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GABE GOT HIS SHIT SWINGING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 02:59 PM~4444812
> *GABE GOT HIS SHIT SWINGING
> *


GABE WHO FOOL?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Did you win fool??????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Dec 20 2005, 03:01 PM~4444832
> *GABE WHO FOOL?
> *


FROM MESA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 03:26 PM~4445017
> *FROM MESA
> *


DID U SERVE HIM?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 20 2005, 03:17 PM~4444946
> *Did you win fool??????
> *



NOPE HE BEAT ME
[attachmentid=392589]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

DICKHEAD!!!!!! I remember it was from saturday night..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 20 2005, 10:34 AM~4443633
> *Now you tell me. I was on 37th street and McDowell on Friday night.
> *



:uh: :twak: Well with ur talk i assumed u were going to that one fool... we were at the shelter giving out the toys to the kids all morning...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

got my tires done 

thank you very much Adam, LB hooked me up


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody have a cherry picker I can borrow when I get back from Cali?? (jan. 2nd)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2005, 09:00 AM~4450523
> *Anybody have a
> CHERRY PICKER I can borrow when I get back from Cali?? (jan. 2nd)
> *



WHY DID YOURS FALL OFF


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 21 2005, 08:56 AM~4450770
> *WHY DID YOURS FALL OFF
> *


Smart ass :biggrin: 
did you get my pm??


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

when are the good shows in az???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2005, 10:32 AM~4450973
> *Smart ass :biggrin:
> did you get my pm??
> *



HUH!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 21 2005, 10:39 AM~4451369
> *HUH!
> *


I sent you a pm Monday.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Slow day again?? Where's everyone :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Dec 21 2005, 09:34 AM~4450989
> *when  are the  good shows in  az???
> *


march -lowrider magazine show
august- johnny lazoya show
and there are shows pretty much every month through out the year


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Fred?? I forgot everyone's on vacation.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yup, ghost town in here


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang nobody in here. Guess I can't tell anybody how freakin sick I am.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 21 2005, 04:37 PM~4453886
> *Dang nobody in here. Guess I can't tell anybody how freakin sick I am.
> *



MAN THIS IS NICE I COME IN HERE TWO HOURS LATER AND STILL ON
THE SAME PAGE MAYBE WE SHOULD GET BUBBZ AND 357


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 01:59 PM~4444812
> *GABE GOT HIS SHIT SWINGING
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up Remi?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

what up bro


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 21 2005, 11:55 AM~4451947
> *march -lowrider magazine show
> august- johnny lazoya show
> and there are shows pretty much every month through out the year
> *


right on thanks for info :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anybody know of shows in january?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is BULL CHIT!!!
I'm finally able to roam freely this week and nobody is on :angry: 
So wat up tp anybody who get's on later :biggrin: 
TROUBLE, I leave tomorrow night, I'll bring you something back.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP MOB'N..........................
I'M STILL TALKING TO SOMEONE ABOUT THAT QUESTION


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 22 2005, 07:50 AM~4458259
> *WUTTUP MOB'N..........................
> I'M STILL TALKING TO SOMEONE ABOUT THAT QUESTION
> *


What up :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up LALA'S!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!! Same page 2 day's later!!!
Well, I'm gone.....to cali.
Later.
TROUBLE, I'll call you later.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2005, 07:14 AM~4465355
> *WTF!! Same page 2 day's later!!!
> Well, I'm gone.....to cali.
> Later.
> ...



Sup?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 23 2005, 08:15 AM~4465747
> *Sup?
> *


What up SIDI??
Just cleaning up here before I leave.
Later everyone.......


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey whats up to everyone bubbz mised u. well ive been hiding for a while and ill be out for a little while longer. My Tia Passed away on wednesday night and and my Ninos Sister also passed away on wednesday. So its been a real rough time so im home with my mom trying to keep it together. Thanks to all of you who were praying for us i appreciete it. 
I wanted to give BIGups to the phoenix ryders for there huge support at betos car wash. And Everyone who was there. Well Ill talk to you guys soon dont feel bad just pray that its the end to a bad year and the start of a new good year. Merry Christmas and happy new year to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Blue7? Sorry to hear about all the things going on in your life. My prayers and condolences go out to you and yours.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt
merry christmas & happy new year!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

YEAH WHATEVER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey you know what i said merry f'in christmas damn it atleast you could say it back!!!
ps you missed one hell of a time last night at the club...we might go again tonight, i think there was one girl there left that i didnt get a dance from.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Merry f'in x-mas to you to,don't get your panties in a bunch :biggrin: So are you broke after last night or what?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Oh yeah merry x-mas to me and Johnny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

MARRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AZ......................FROM THE NEW IMAGE FAMILY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 


FIRST OFF - BLUE 7 SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR TIA. R.I.P. :angel: :angel: 


--- SOUNDS LIKE ITS BEEN PRETTY QUIET IN HERE BORDER LINE BORING -- HAHAHAHA - WELL ME & 357 HAVE BEEN DOING NOTHING!!!! _EXCEPT PARTYING!!!!_

I GOT A WHOLE OTHER WEEK B/4 I GO BACK TO WORK - SO, JEN, JOHNNY, TROUBLE, FRED, REMI, ROLL apostrophe N SEE YOU SOON!!!!! 

I FEEL LIKE CURSING OUT *SIDDY* BUT ITS THE HOLIDAYS SO I'LL SAVE IT FOR NOW!!! 


BUH-BYE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

D-LOC...............THANX A MILLION FOR YOUR ART WORK? THAT SHIT IS THA BOMB..........EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED :thumbsup:


ITS TOUGH WORK....NOT WORKING.....HAHAHAHA.......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all of you guys from AZ... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2005, 09:43 AM~4443298
> *SOME PEOPLE SUCK AND SOME PEOPLE DONT...................
> *



WHO ARE YOU DIRECTING THIS TOO????????

F'IN JERK


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

fuk everyone 




for bbbbbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllluuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!




Merry Fkn Christmas to REMIONE1 & S.C.T.B. -- 

party @ my house !!! !!! !!! COME TO CHANDLER


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM THE "GOODTIMES" C.C.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUP GARTH BROKES - !!! I MEAN, FRED D'BEVIC -- :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

HOHOHOHOHO!!!!! Your funny!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 25 2005, 05:52 PM~4481155
> *HOHOHOHOHO!!!!! Your funny!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *




SORRY CORN FRED!!! I MEAN CORN FED FRED!!!!

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA ---
I'M OUTTA HERE.. GONNA FINISH UP THE DA FAM. WE'LL HIT YOU UP LATER !!! PEACE !!! !!! !!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

MENUDO AT MY HOUSE IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. :thumbsup: 
"GOODTIMES" COLORADO
ALWAYS REPN AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: a lil late but fuckit...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

This one I'll say early.. everyone have a happy new years.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 26 2005, 11:12 PM~4489062
> *HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.. :thumbsup:
> *


new years is next week... lol.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

For :biggrin: James


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 27 2005, 12:09 AM~4489789
> *For  :biggrin: James
> *



 That's pretty tight... needs some striping to give it that look...


Sup fred? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 26 2005, 10:31 PM~4489212
> *new years is next week... lol.
> *


YUP SO DON'T GET TO FADED AND BE SAFE.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2005, 10:46 AM~4491177
> *YUP SO DON'T GET TO FADED AND BE SAFE.. :biggrin:
> *



Where ever I go I'm staying the night... fuck sleeping in jail. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2005, 09:52 AM~4491204
> *Where ever I go I'm staying the night... fuck sleeping in jail.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S COOL..
I DON'T DRINK SO I AM ALRIGHT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2005, 10:54 AM~4491211
> *THAT'S COOL..
> I DON'T DRINK SO I AM ALRIGHT
> *



hahahahaha... nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 27 2005, 12:15 AM~4489802
> * That's pretty tight... needs some striping to give it that look...
> Sup fred?  :biggrin:
> *


notta damn thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2005, 10:22 AM~4491351
> *hahahahaha... nice avatar  :biggrin:
> *


yeah :biggrin: there is a lstory to that avatar I was reminding my primo trouble about it... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2005, 01:44 PM~4492328
> *yeah :biggrin:  there is a lstory to that avatar I was reminding my primo trouble about it... :biggrin:
> *



Oh trouble is your cousin? never knew that.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2005, 01:12 PM~4492624
> *Oh trouble is your cousin? never knew that.
> *


Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2005, 02:15 PM~4492654
> *Yeah  :biggrin:
> *



Well that sucks, how does it feel? lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

merry xmas big m :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
[attachmentid=400503]
[attachmentid=400505]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ONE MORE
[attachmentid=400506]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=400513]
[attachmentid=400514]
[attachmentid=400515]
[attachmentid=400516]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALRIGHT F*CKER U GOT ME!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whoahooooo! PORN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Nice job !


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2005, 01:35 PM~4492902
> *Well that sucks, how does it feel? lol.  :biggrin:
> *


HEY IT IS COOL TO HAVE TROUBLE AS MY CUZ.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2005, 09:34 PM~4496408
> *HEY IT IS  COOL TO HAVE TROUBLE AS MY CUZ.. :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... I was just messin. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 27 2005, 08:19 PM~4496272
> *Whoahooooo! PORN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Nice job !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2005, 09:12 PM~4496635
> *Hahahahaha... I was just messin.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT YOU KNOW YOU WERE NOT MESSIN :biggrin: 



















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN WHERE IS EVERYONE?
I GUESS THE ONLY ONES ON HERE ARE THE MEN WHO DON'T HAVE WOMEN AND LIKE POSTING UP PORN...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 28 2005, 08:54 AM~4498983
> *DAMN WHERE IS EVERYONE?
> I GUESS THE ONLY ONES ON HERE ARE THE MEN WHO DON'T HAVE WOMEN AND LIKE POSTING UP PORN...
> *



Not really... :uh: 

but since you requested it! 

[attachmentid=401307]

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Dec 28 2005, 10:02 AM~4499020
> *Not really... :uh:
> 
> but since you requested it!
> ...


AWW I GUESS I ASKED FOR THAT HUH :biggrin: IT'S COOL BECAUSE I CAN LAUGH AT THAT AND NOT GET MAD...


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey whats up big az side hey homie im looking for a 65 convertable frame if you guys can help a homie out iif one comes up please pm me looking for 1 asap

thanks


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=401848][attachmentid=401849][attachmentid=401850]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=401858][attachmentid=401860]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone??? Just here in the hills of Oakland (expensive homes).
Been having a good time here, just drinking everyday with my cousins here, it's all they do, go to the city (San Francisco) and find bars to get drunk at!!! :biggrin: 
TROUBLE, I got a little something from here. Well, got to get going to the drinking again, talk to everyone soon. Hope you all had a great X-Mas.
later...... :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit don't get too drunk while you're in San Fran or while getting ready to go to San Fran.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2005, 08:06 PM~4503068
> *What up everyone??? Just here in the hills of Oakland (expensive homes).
> Been having a good time here, just drinking everyday with my cousins here, it's all they do, go to the city (San Francisco) and find bars to get drunk at!!! :biggrin:
> TROUBLE, I got a little something from here. Well, got to get going to the drinking again, talk to everyone soon. Hope you all had a great X-Mas.
> ...


HEY! Glad to hear you're having a good time! I'll call you when we get to L.A.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang everybody hiding out?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

APPLIES TO ALL AREAS.. KEEP THE KIDS SAFE...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 28 2005, 09:29 PM~4503584
> *HEY!  Glad to hear you're having a good time!  I'll call you when we get to L.A.
> *


When are you leaving???
I'll log on later tonight and see who was on....right now getting ready to get drunk again!!!! :biggrin: 
later..................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2005, 01:22 PM~4507311
> *When are you leaving???
> I'll log on later tonight and see who was on....right now getting ready to get drunk again!!!! :biggrin:
> later..................
> *



Watch your corn hole in San Fran! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 29 2005, 01:05 PM~4507615
> *Watch your corn hole in San Fran!  :biggrin:
> *


Just got back, cornhole untouched!!!
Man, can't believe how many chicks there are dudes!!!..and no, I didn't ry anything.

Looks a little dead here with everyone on vacation.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 29 2005, 09:50 AM~4506130
> *Dang everybody hiding out?
> *



:around: :around: :happysad: :dunno: 


What u doin for new years fool?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Dec 30 2005, 02:00 AM~4513377
> *:around:  :around:  :happysad:  :dunno:
> What u doin for new years fool?
> *



Getting drunk :biggrin: . Why what up?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 30 2005, 09:13 AM~4514255
> *Getting drunk  :biggrin: . Why what up?
> *



LIES.....LIES .....LIES.............. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 30 2005, 10:43 AM~4514667
> *LIES.....LIES .....LIES.............. :biggrin:
> *



WHATEVER BIATCH! HAHAHAHA what up fool. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 30 2005, 10:47 AM~4514688
> *WHATEVER BIATCH! HAHAHAHA what up fool.  :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN..................... AND YOU?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 30 2005, 11:10 AM~4514847
> *CHILLIN..................... AND YOU?
> *



Same here. I met up with Adam, Jai, and james last night.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BIG PROPS TO *SIDDY*!!! 
COMIN' THRU IN A JAM LAST NIGHT!!! 
WE DEF. NEED TO HANG OUT MORE!!! 
:thumbsup: :tongue: :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


TROUBS - WE STILL GOT YOUR CHRISTMAS GIFT BOOOYYYIIIEEEE!!!!! 
GOTTA MEET UP SOON!!! 

SO, WHOSE GOING TO L.A. FOR NEW YEARS???
BUS LEAVES TMRW @ 8 AM.... !!!! !!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 30 2005, 11:55 AM~4515181
> *BIG PROPS TO SIDDY!!!
> COMIN' THRU IN A JAM LAST NIGHT!!!
> WE DEF. NEED TO HANG OUT MORE!!!
> ...



Thought it was today?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NAW - LEAVING TMRW MORNING --- COMING BACK MONDAY... 
YOU COMIN' OR WHAT ??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 30 2005, 12:40 PM~4515539
> *NAW - LEAVING TMRW MORNING --- COMING BACK MONDAY...
> YOU COMIN' OR WHAT ??
> *



I dunno. Check out my sig, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

LOSER!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 30 2005, 12:45 PM~4515579
> *LOSER!
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 30 2005, 11:47 AM~4515602
> *Hahahahaha...
> *




IF YOUR CAR COULD TALK IT WOULD SAY "ATTENTION WHORE''


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Dec 30 2005, 12:51 PM~4515631
> *IF YOUR CAR COULD TALK IT WOULD SAY  "ATTENTION WHORE''
> *



That too. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright then I'm out. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 30 2005, 11:54 AM~4515650
> *Alright then I'm out.  :biggrin:
> *




YOUR GOING!!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

get to work Bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUSH!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what time is the bus to San Quinton leaving?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

*HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ARIZONA *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what up and Happy New Year to all, I'm back in town now......so where that fuck is everyone at??? oh, Long Beach................ :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!!
I'm not online a lot, but I'll see yah hopefully more this year!

What did everyone do besides get drunk on the Eve???
I was out at Glamis ridin the dunes


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 2 2006, 04:05 PM~4534514
> *Happy NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!!
> I'm not online a lot, but I'll see yah hopefully more this year!
> 
> ...



whatupdoe!!
I just chilled w/ the family, gettin my drink on. 
You still smokin or what? It'll be 10 months for me this month


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 2 2006, 02:53 PM~4534851
> *whatupdoe!!
> I just chilled w/ the family, gettin my drink on.
> You still smokin or what? It'll be 10 months for me this month
> *


actually I have been pretty good at not smoking. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Dec 25 2005, 12:59 PM~4480023
> *D-LOC...............THANX A MILLION FOR YOUR ART WORK?  THAT SHIT IS THA BOMB..........EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED :thumbsup:
> ITS TOUGH WORK....NOT WORKING.....HAHAHAHA.......
> *


NO PROBLEM!! Glad you liked it, send me a pic of it when it's done so I can add it to my portfolio.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Whats up AZ had a blast hanging with you all this past week end see you all soon


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2006, 01:52 PM~4540588
> *Whats up AZ had a blast hanging with you all this past week end see you all soon
> *


What's up Nimmy??? Glad you guys made it back safely. We had a blast with you and Silver! We got back late....well I mean early this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

cool say whats up to everyone for me.next time it should be even funner


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2006, 02:40 PM~4541313
> *What's up Nimmy???  Glad you guys made it back safely.  We had a blast with you and Silver!  We got back late....well I mean early this morning.    :biggrin:
> *



Hi Jen!!! It was Cool Meeting yall ARI-ZONERS,,,,(hehe) I had alot of fun at nene's It was cool meeting you and Todd...... See ya around.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2006, 03:40 PM~4541313
> *What's up Nimmy???  Glad you guys made it back safely.  We had a blast with you and Silver!  We got back late....well I mean early this morning.    :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad you all made it back safe


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Jan 3 2006, 05:37 PM~4542395
> *Hi Jen!!! It was Cool Meeting yall ARI-ZONERS,,,,(hehe) I had alot of fun at nene's It was cool meeting you and Todd...... See ya around.. :biggrin:
> *


Hey! It was nice to meet you too. We all had a good time at Nene's!!! Maybe we can hang out some more next time. You guys have a safe and Happy New Year!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 3 2006, 06:10 PM~4542573
> *I'm glad you all made it back safe
> *


The trip was so much fun, I cant even decide what part was my favorite!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2006, 08:07 PM~4542934
> *The trip was so much fun, I cant even decide what part was my favorite!
> *


whats up how was the ride?i think you guys should give me another 500 hundred for the car  jk.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2006, 07:07 PM~4542934
> *The trip was so much fun, I cant even decide what part was my favorite!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Wasup Fred!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LOVE AZ- GREAT TO MEET SOME OF U!! ON NEW YEARS- LOOK FOR US IN MARCH - I GOTTA GET SOME OF THAT DESERT RIDER SHIT ON TAPE  
KEEP "ROLLIN" SILVER- YOU CRAZY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up TROUBLE??
Where's everyone still??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WU-UP G


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO I HEAR THERES A DOUBLE PUMP FROM THE EAST SIDE
LOOKING FOR ME......................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Same ol' shit here, just got real busy now, getting everything ready for Germany later this month.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

looking for you??..........very interesting.
What up BUBBZ?? How was your vacation??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'SUP! :cheesy: EVERYONE!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2006, 01:52 PM~4540588
> *Whats up AZ had a blast hanging with you all this past week end see you all soon
> *




what up *NIM* & what up to all the new friends we made this weekend!!!

BIG UPS TO *NENE* FOR OPENING UP HIS HOME TO US *AZ*'ers!!!! 
CALI SHOWED US ALOT OF LOVE ! ! ! ! ! ! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 3 2006, 12:52 PM~4540588
> *Whats up AZ had a blast hanging with you all this past week end see you all soon
> *



STILL GOT THAT LEMON DOG


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So what do you think TROUBLE? 2 cars will be in the works soon!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 09:16 AM~4545835
> *So what do you think TROUBLE? 2 cars will be in the works soon!!!
> *



With one already in the works.  


Sup er'body?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 08:45 AM~4545983
> *With one already in the works.
> Sup er'body?
> *


i'll be working on my 72 this weekend, I just got a Cutty last night!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Fred, long time no hear!!!??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Whats going down? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 09:17 AM~4546124
> *Whats going down? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Too much work here, can't keep up.
I'm starting (finally) my tear down this saturday evening.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 10:03 AM~4546060
> *i'll be working on my 72 this weekend, I just got a Cutty last night!!!
> *


That's kool, what year?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 10:51 AM~4546283
> *That's kool, what year?
> *



So yeah...

Sup trouble I heard about the monte! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 09:51 AM~4546283
> *That's kool, what year?
> *


don't know yet, my sister picked it for me. She told me it was like the one I had before, so 82-84?? somewhere around there. So who wants to hop TrOUBLE???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 11:11 AM~4546380
> *don't know yet, my sister picked it for me. She told me it was like the one I had before, so 82-84?? somewhere around there. So who wants to hop TrOUBLE???
> *



I dunno, I'm refering to I heard about his car, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 10:08 AM~4546370
> *So yeah...
> 
> Sup trouble I heard about the monte!  :biggrin:
> *


SO SIDDY - YOU DIDNT' DO CALI --> @ LEAST TELL ME YOU GOT SOME WORK DONE ON YER RIDE !! !! 
  




SUP MOB'N!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 11:18 AM~4546400
> *SO SIDDY - YOU DIDNT' DO CALI --> @ LEAST TELL ME YOU GOT SOME WORK DONE ON YER RIDE !! !!
> 
> SUP MOB'N!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> *



Yeah I've been hitting the junk yards getting different parts that I need. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out....sound familiar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 11:35 AM~4546480
> *I'm out....sound familiar!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yup!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 10:18 AM~4546400
> *SO SIDDY - YOU DIDNT' DO CALI --> @ LEAST TELL ME YOU GOT SOME WORK DONE ON YER RIDE !! !!
> 
> SUP MOB'N!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> *


My bad....i didn't read further down!!!!
Sup girl!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2006, 09:07 PM~4542934
> *The trip was so much fun, I cant even decide what part was my favorite!
> *


I KNOW I KNOW :roflmao: :roflmao: MEMORIES :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 4 2006, 11:02 AM~4546643
> *I KNOW I KNOW  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MEMORIES :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



YEAH, THESE MEMORIES :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
HA HA HA -- JUST MESSIN' JEN!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 01:04 PM~4546653
> *YEAH, THESE MEMORIES  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> HA HA HA -- JUST MESSIN' JEN!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW YOU DOING BUBBZN WANA WRESTLE :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 4 2006, 11:05 AM~4546661
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW YOU DOING BUBBZN WANA WRESTLE :roflmao:
> *


YOU WOULDA GOT SERVED UP ON THAT LAWN BRO!!! 


NIM -----> :buttkick: <----- BUBBZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 4 2006, 09:57 AM~4546608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEM SOME GREAT MEMORIES.....  The parts that I remember!!! :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 01:08 PM~4546671
> *YOU WOULDA GOT SERVED UP ON THAT LAWN BRO!!!
> NIM  -----> :buttkick: <-----  BUBBZ
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I BELIEVE YOU YOU WERE READY TO ROLL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Jan 4 2006, 01:08 PM~4546678
> *THEM SOME GREAT MEMORIES.....  The parts that I remember!!! :0
> *


REMEMBER THE SHOPING CART? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 12:08 PM~4546671
> *YOU WOULDA GOT SERVED UP ON THAT LAWN BRO!!!
> NIM  -----> :buttkick: <-----  BUBBZ
> 
> ...



Bubbz you "wrastling" people? lol. :biggrin: hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Jan 4 2006, 11:08 AM~4546678
> *THEM SOME GREAT MEMORIES.....  The parts that I remember!!! :0
> *



I REMEMBER TELLING MYSELF... _JUST DONT GET TOO DRUNK YOU'LL END UP IN SHOPPING CART...DONT GET TOO DRUNK YOU'LL END UP IN SHOPPING CART...DONT GET TOO DRUNK YOU'LL END UP IN SHOPPING CART..._
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 01:12 PM~4546698
> *Bubbz you "wrastling" people? lol.  :biggrin: hahahahahahahaha...
> *


SHE WAS READY TO KICK MY AZZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 01:12 PM~4546705
> *I REMEMBER TELLING MYSELF... JUST DONT GET TOO DRUNK YOU'LL END UP IN SHOPPING CART...DONT GET TOO DRUNK YOU'LL END UP IN SHOPPING CART...DONT GET TOO DRUNK YOU'LL END UP IN SHOPPING CART...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WELL I GOTS TO GO TALK TO YOU ALL LATER


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 4 2006, 12:13 PM~4546708
> *SHE WAS READY TO KICK MY AZZ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That's comedy. Man I should have went, I would of prolly had everybody laughing there ass off. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 11:12 AM~4546698
> *Bubbz you "wrastling" people? lol.  :biggrin: hahahahahahahaha...
> *




JUST SHOW'N A LITTLE *AZ LOVE*... HAHAHA 
ITS ALL GOOD !!! !!! !!! 


YEAH SIDDY!!!!! YOU SOOOOO SHOULDA WENT!!!!!! TROUBS TOO!!! I TRIED ----BUT YA'LL WASNT HEARING ME!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 12:19 PM~4546752
> *JUST SHOW'N A LITTLE AZ LOVE... HAHAHA
> ITS ALL GOOD !!! !!! !!!
> YEAH SIDDY!!!!! YOU SOOOOO SHOULDA WENT!!!!!!  TROUBS TOO!!! I TRIED ----BUT YA'LL WASNT HEARING ME!!
> *



I was hearing you it's just that I work on the weekends you know, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 11:22 AM~4546771
> *I was hearing you it's just that I work on the weekends you know, lol.
> *


LIKE TRINA - SOUNDS LIKE BLAH BLAH BLAH, BUH BLAH BLAH BLAH -


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 12:28 PM~4546811
> *LIKE TRINA - SOUNDS LIKE BLAH BLAH BLAH, BUH BLAH BLAH BLAH -
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



Hahahahahaha... that was comedy. "I artichoke you for that comment", lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So what have you done lately Fred?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 12:19 PM~4546752
> *JUST SHOW'N A LITTLE AZ LOVE... HAHAHA
> ITS ALL GOOD !!! !!! !!!
> YEAH SIDDY!!!!! YOU SOOOOO SHOULDA WENT!!!!!!  TROUBS TOO!!! I TRIED ----BUT YA'LL WASNT HEARING ME!!
> *




HUH?






WHAT?













:dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Foreal sup fred?

Trouble sup with you all quiet and shit, I try to say watup and it's like talking to a brick wall, I hate it when girls act like that, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 11:48 AM~4546949
> *So what have you done lately Fred?
> *


not a damn thing just waiting to start my job :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 12:53 PM~4546978
> *Foreal sup fred?
> 
> Trouble sup with you all quiet and shit, I try to say watup and it's like talking to a brick wall, I hate it when girls act like that, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GONNA PICK UP THAT DOOR?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 11:55 AM~4546990
> *not a damn thing just waiting to start my job :biggrin:
> *


Kust got word that I may not go to Germany  
I was looking forward to fleeing the country for a bit :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam, can't even type........ :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

No shit, it sounded like a good deal hopefully it goes through for you.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 11:53 AM~4546976
> *HUH?
> WHAT?
> :dunno:
> *





dont trip! we DID try... 
hey, we still gots to meet up...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 12:06 PM~4547054
> *No shit, it sounded like a good deal hopefully it goes through for you.
> *


 They'll let us know by the end of the day if we're still going.
I was fwd to the red light district over there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta go.................again!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 07:50 AM~4545716
> *SO I HEAR THERES A DOUBLE PUMP FROM THE EAST SIDE
> LOOKING FOR ME......................
> *


i just got off the phone with ivan. its not him hes just the messanger.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 01:02 PM~4547033
> *YOU GONNA PICK UP THAT DOOR?
> *



Yeah let me know when we could meet up.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:02 PM~4547395
> *i just got off the phone with ivan. its not him hes just the messanger.
> *



What's funny is that *people* (this is in bold and you'll find out why as you keep reading) have to come at my dawg with a double knowing he's got a single pump. I'm not directing this at anybody so I don't wanna hear, 'well he said this, he said that, .... my panocha hurts'. Cause this ain;t the first time this has happened. :biggrin: okay now there should be no misunderstandings.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 02:09 PM~4547429
> *What's funny is that people (this is in bold and you'll find out why as you keep reading) have to come at my dawg with a double knowing he's got a single pump. I'm not directing this at anybody so I don't wanna hear, 'well he said this, he said that, .... my panocha hurts'. Cause this ain;t the first time this has happened.  :biggrin: okay now there should be no misunderstandings.
> *



AH SHIT HE SAID "MY PAN-OCHA HURTS" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:02 PM~4547395
> *i just got off the phone with ivan. its not him hes just the messanger.
> *


WHATS FUNNY IS I NEVER SAID A NAME AND YOU CALLED IVAN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:22 PM~4547513
> *AH SHIT HE SAID HIS "PAN-OCHA HURTS" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



tan-taran, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 01:22 PM~4547518
> *WHATS FUNNY IS I NEVER SAID A NAME AND YOU CALLED IVAN
> *




i heard it could *POSSIBLY* be ivan 

but wasn't sure..


*TAN TARAN*


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 01:22 PM~4547518
> *WHATS FUNNY IS I NEVER SAID A NAME AND YOU CALLED IVAN
> *


shit i had someone call me. so i called him. i was told theres a dude from lasting impressions c.c. out here that says he wants ALL street cars in the valley! :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 02:39 PM~4547622
> *i heard it could POSSIBLY be ivan
> 
> but that i wasn't sure..
> ...



tan taran what the fuck is that??? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
What's a pan ocha??? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 01:42 PM~4547651
> *tan taran what the fuck is that??? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *




*STAY HOME SIDDY!!! FOR REALS*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 01:42 PM~4547651
> *tan taran what the fuck is that??? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> What's a pan ocha??? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:41 PM~4547639
> *shit i had someone call me. so i called him. i was told theres a dude from lasting impressions c.c. out here that says he wants ALL street cars in the valley! :roflmao:
> *



So he's a double pump???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

my car wont be there "i spent all my money on comdoms & super-glu".


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:44 PM~4547661
> *my car wont be there "i spent all my money on comdoms & super-glu".
> *



Ah I think you got your hand on the wrong switch cabron.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 01:43 PM~4547660
> *So he's a dousble pump???
> *


CHAIR


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 01:43 PM~4547660
> *So he's a double pump???
> *


yea i was told hes double.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:45 PM~4547669
> *CHAIR
> *


I love lamp


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 01:44 PM~4547661
> *my car wont be there "i spent all my money on comdoms & super-glu".
> *





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
O.G. TRIPLE O.G. LOC !! !! !! 


OK, QUICK CALI STORY...
THE HOMIE GABE KNEW THAT REMI, 357, ROMAN, JENINPHX & ME WERE GONNA HEAD OUT FOR A LATE NIGHT CRUISE... SO HE ASKED US TO GRAB HIM A BOX OF CONDOMS... NOT TOO SMART.... WE DECIDE TO BUY A BOX OF REG. SIZE AND SWITCH THEM OUT WITH MAGNUM EX LARGES.... WE EVEN WENT AS FAR AS BUYING SUPER GLUE TO MAKE THE BOX LOOK NEW..... SHIT WAS FUNNY... WHILE THERE, WE MET HUSSLE MAN, (SELLING 1 ROCA WEAR SHIRT-TAGS ON) AND OG TRIPLE OG..... WHO ASKED FOR $$$$, SO REMI SAYS NAW HOMIE... JUST SPENT IT ON 'CONDOMS AND SUPERGLUE' HE SAYS, *'WELL IF YOUR GONNA DO, DO IT RIGHT*..' SHIT WAS COMEDY.... --- OK, MAYBE YOU HAD TO BE THERE......


_"ITS MATERIAL... "_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 01:47 PM~4547678
> *I love lamp
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWW PICTURES... FINALLY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:41 PM~4547639
> *shit i had someone call me. so i called him. i was told theres a dude from lasting impressions c.c. out here that says he wants ALL street cars in the valley! :roflmao:
> *



WELL "I DONT GIVE A FUCK" I HEARD IVAN FROM MESA 
WITH A DOUBLE PUMP REGAL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 01:52 PM~4547702
> *WELL "I DONT GIVE A FUCK" I HEARD IVAN FROM MESA
> WITH A DOUBLE PUMP REGAL
> *



:0  :0  :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 01:52 PM~4547702
> *WELL "I DONT GIVE A FUCK" I HEARD IVAN FROM MESA
> WITH A DOUBLE PUMP REGAL
> *


its a double pump grand prix. :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:56 PM~4547717
> *its a double pump grand prix. :twak:
> *



ALL I CAN SAY IS I HOPE IT WORKS BETTER THAN THAT CADDY :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 01:57 PM~4547724
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS I HOPE IT WORKS BETTER THAN THAT CADDY :0
> *


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
:0 










































































































lol


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

when is it supposed to be? where?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:00 PM~4547738
> *when is it supposed to be? where?
> *


MOCCASIN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:04 PM~4547761
> *MOCCASIN
> *



WTF IS "MOCCASIN"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:06 PM~4547774
> *WTF IS "MOCCASIN"
> *




ITS A LEATHER FOOT COVERING WORN BY THE NATIVE AMERICANS, DURABLE FOR LONG TRAVELS AND COMFORTABLE WEARING THRU THE DESERT TARAIN....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:07 PM~4547780
> *ITS A LEATHER FOOT COVERING WORN BY THE NATIVE AMERICANS, DURABLE FOR LONG TRAVELS AND COMFORTABLE WEARING THRU THE DESERT TARAIN....
> *



THAT PART I KNEW JERK
AND I HAVENT SEEN ANY NATIVES WEARING THOSE JUST A BUNCHA HORES


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 02:04 PM~4547761
> *MOCCASIN
> *


TUESDAY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:09 PM~4547802
> *TUESDAY
> *





13


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

"how many switches you got?"
"black"
"huh, how many"
"yes"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:52 PM~4547702
> *WELL "I DONT GIVE A FUCK" I HEARD IVAN FROM MESA
> WITH A DOUBLE PUMP REGAL
> *



Sticking with the carlos mencia theme... "you put your hand on the paint, then you put the paint on the paper!" :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

"what do you want for breakfast?"
"double pump"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:07 PM~4547780
> *ITS A LEATHER FOOT COVERING WORN BY THE NATIVE AMERICANS, DURABLE FOR LONG TRAVELS AND COMFORTABLE WEARING THRU THE DESERT TARAIN....
> *



That was the funniest thing I have seen all day. Thanx a lot bubbz you made my day, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF I LOST YOU TWO


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sup Rider?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 03:13 PM~4547832
> *WTF I LOST YOU TWO
> *



huh? I'm lost WTF are you talking about trouble?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:13 PM~4547832
> *WTF I LOST YOU TWO
> *



no you didn't buddy... WERE RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:14 PM~4547838
> *sup Rider?
> *



WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Frank what up?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 02:15 PM~4547848
> *Frank what up?
> *



JUST AT WORK SELLING THAT COCK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS IS GETTING STUPID.........

SATURDAY NIGHT IN THE PARKING LOT AT
"COYOTE HILL" AROUND 10:00 P.M.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 02:11 PM~4547820
> *Sticking with the carlos mencia theme... "you put your hand on the paint, then you put the paint on the paper!"  :biggrin:
> *




WAIT, IS THIS WHEN I SAY IT... 
*TAN TARAN! *


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:17 PM~4547866
> *THIS IS GETTING STUPID.........
> 
> SATURDAY NIGHT IN THE PARKING LOT AT
> ...


wheres coyote ugly? let me guess almost to blyth?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:19 PM~4547880
> *wheres coyote ugly? let me guess almost to blyth?
> *




HEY, MAYBE YOU'LL STOP THERE ON THE WAY TO PAY YOUR BLYTHE TICKET.... 

HA HA HA HA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:17 PM~4547866
> *THIS IS GETTING STUPID.........
> 
> SATURDAY NIGHT IN THE PARKING LOT AT
> ...




DUDE THERES BETTER WAYS TO GET US TO GO DANCING WITHCHU.... LIKE, MAYBE INVITING US... DONT PRETEND THE HOPS GONNA B THERE....  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 02:20 PM~4547885
> *HEY, MAYBE WE'LL STOP THERE ON THE WAY TO PAY YOUR BLYTHE TICKET....
> 
> HA HA HA HA
> *


yea that shit wasnt cool. :twak:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

5 cars loaded with drunks & they pull the only sober one over.......bastards!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:21 PM~4547898
> *yea that shit wasnt cool. :twak:
> *


_

"ALL I COULD THINK ABOUT WAS SPENDING THE NITE IN A BLYTHE JAIL"_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 03:17 PM~4547866
> *THIS IS GETTING STUPID.........
> 
> SATURDAY NIGHT IN THE PARKING LOT AT
> ...



You now how quick we'll get tossed from there? Negative ghostrider we need a new 20.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:22 PM~4547906
> *5 cars loaded with drunks & they pull the only sober one over.......bastards!
> *





*HEY, I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK!!! *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Theres alot of people with unresolved "ISSUES" running crazy up in here. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

from the back seat of the cop car "am i under arrest officer" "YEP"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:21 PM~4547895
> *DUDE THERES BETTER WAYS TO GET US TO GO DANCING WITHCHU.... LIKE, MAYBE INVITING US... DONT PRETEND THE HOPS GONNA B THERE....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WASNT GOING TO ASK YOU TO COME IN THATS JUST 
WHERE ILL BE IF HE WANTS ME


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:25 PM~4547938
> *from the back seat of the cop car "am i under arrest officer"      "YEP"
> *


I heard they had you all hemmed up. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:25 PM~4547946
> *WASNT GOING TO ASK YOU TO COME IN THATS JUST
> WHERE ILL BE IF HE WANTS ME
> *




STUPID


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 03:26 PM~4547950
> *I heard they had you all hemmed up. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




Hahahahahaha... "whapussssh, okay we're gonna go ahead and proceed with that cavity search young man", lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:27 PM~4547956
> *STUPID
> *



I TOLD YOU TO QUIT CALLING YOUR SELF THAT


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 02:26 PM~4547950
> *I heard they had you all hemmed up. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


dude they ran my name, pulled me out, serached me, threw me in the back, said i was under arrest!!!!! yea i was hemmed up.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 03:28 PM~4547976
> *dude they ran my name, pulled me out, serached me, threw me in the back, said i was under arrest!!!!! yea i was hemmed up.
> *


*Dude* are you serious *dude*? :biggrin: 

Tan-taran hahahahahahahahahahaha... what up Jai? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 02:32 PM~4548006
> *Dude are you serious dude?  :biggrin:
> 
> Tan-taran hahahahahahahahahahaha... what up Jai?  :biggrin:
> *





we're SOOO fighting !!! PAN OCHA !! !! !!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 02:28 PM~4547973
> *I TOLD YOU TO QUIT CALLING YOUR SELF THAT
> *



STUPID


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:51 PM~4548149
> *STUPID
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 02:28 PM~4547976
> *dude they ran my name, pulled me out, serached me, threw me in the back, said i was under arrest!!!!! yea i was hemmed up.
> *




THIS WAS AT LIKE 3 A.M. YESTERDAY MORNING..... ON OUR WAY BACK... SOMEONE OF US HAD TO WORK @ 4, SOME OF US 5, 6, 7:30 AND LEAVE IT TO REMI TO GET PO PO'S ON OUR TAIL...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:00 PM~4548220
> *THIS WAS AT LIKE 3 A.M. YESTERDAY MORNING..... ON OUR WAY BACK... SOMEONE OF US HAD TO WORK @ 4, SOME OF US 5, 6, 7:30 AND LEAVE IT TO REMI TO GET PO PO'S ON OUR TAIL...
> *



C'mon... white guy driving a Regal, there has to be something wrong here. 
"Charlie this is Blake, I'm goign to need back-up." 
"What's the problem Blake?" 
"We seen to have one of our own driving a lowrider, it could be a hostage situation" :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:08 PM~4548289
> *C'mon... white guy driving a Regal, there has to be something wrong here.
> "Charlie this is Blake, I'm goign to need back-up."
> "What's the problem Blake?"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS FUNNY, NOT AS FUNNY AS THE MOCASSIN SHIT, BUT PRETTY CLOSE...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:08 PM~4548289
> *C'mon... white guy driving a Regal, there has to be something wrong here.
> "Charlie this is Blake, I'm goign to need back-up."
> "What's the problem Blake?"
> ...


thats what happened. they pulled me over saw all the other cars pull over & got 3 more cop cars there. :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ivans here wants to talk under my name.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:09 PM~4548298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT WAS FUNNY, NOT AS FUNNY AS THE MOCASSIN SHIT, BUT PRETTY CLOSE...
> *



You know... Shit I bet if Adam would've been driving the hummer he would have been the one to get pulled over. And he would have gone to jail. For what you ask? For being brown in a car that does not fit the guy that driving it. Shit fuck around and make a sudden movement next thing you know you're on your way to the hospital with 8 warning shots. Talking about I seen a shinny metallic object so I had no choice. While you're thinking to yourself, fuck I knew I should have took that gum wrapper outta my pocket. Or even when he's trying to talk to him the officer is like I can see right through those glasses buddy, you don't fool me, lol.

When that shit happens to me it's like, "do you know why I pulled you over?"
I'm like yeah cause I'm brown look at me, lol.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

first of all tou fuckers need to quite openin ur mouth so dam much mike hey homie its not my car its not anyone i know im just a messenger


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF is going on???
Hop i hear????........who and why? Just the specifics please!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[attachmentid=410484]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 04:10 PM~4548309
> *thats what happened. they pulled me over saw all the other cars pull over & got 3 more cop cars there. :roflmao:
> *



I'm telling you, lol. I bet Remi is all hood with us whenever we kick it but as soon as the cops show up, the script gets flipped, the white kicks in. I don't blame you remi, shit I would do the same exact thing to keep my ass outta jail don't it doesn't work to good with me cause I'm not the corporate color, lol. Just so nobody starts crying about their panocha hurting, these are just jokes don't take them personal, I act this way here at work as well and all the white people are looking at each other like "did he just say that about mexican's?" I think to myself yes bitch I just did in case you didn't notice I am brown. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HOP THIS SUNDAY !! !! !!


FRANKS - 10 A.M.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 04:17 PM~4548380
> *first of all tou fuckers need to quite openin ur mouth so dam much mike hey homie  its not my car its not anyone i know im just a messenger
> *



So who's opening their mouth???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i got called out by this misterious guy and i told him i dont have a car that i sold it so he was talkin shit so i told him if ur car is big and bad than ill get u someone to hop against and he said any street car so i called jamal and told him that sumone wanted to hop but i guess there was an misunderstanding but this grandprix has nothing to do with me


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 04:25 PM~4548463
> *i got called out by this misterious guy and i told him i dont have a car that i sold it so he was talkin shit so i told him if ur car is big and bad than ill get u someone to hop against and he said any street car so i called jamal and told him that sumone wanted to hop but i guess there was an misunderstanding but this grandprix has nothing to do with me
> *



Yeah but who's opening their mouth on here??? And thanx for the car. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:26 PM~4548471
> *Yeah but who's opening their mouth on here???
> *


I think its one of those mexican guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

dunno i herad all this shit bout my homies caddy other shit but its cool not a big deal just tryin to clarify whats goin on


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Jan 4 2006, 04:28 PM~4548489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

no problem hows it workn i got another one exactly like the one i sold u single pump to hopefully itll be out by march/april and it wont be a double mike!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 04:30 PM~4548509
> *no problem hows it workn  i got another one exactly like the one i sold u single pump to hopefully itll be out by march/april and it wont be a double mike!!!!!
> *



It's still being worked on.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:17 PM~4548376
> *You know... Shit I bet if Adam would've been driving the hummer he would have been the one to get pulled over. And he would have gone to jail. For what you ask? For being brown in a car that does not fit the guy that driving it. Shit fuck around and make a sudden movement next thing you know you're on your way to the hospital with 8 warning shots. Talking about I seen a shinny metallic object so I had no choice. While you're thinking to yourself, fuck I knew I should have took that gum wrapper outta my pocket. Or even when he's trying to talk to him the officer is like I can see right through those glasses buddy, you don't fool me, lol.
> 
> When that shit happens to me it's like, "do you know why I pulled you over?"
> ...



SIDDY.... LAY OFF THE PIPE HOMIE... YER TWEEKIN'  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:32 PM~4548527
> *SIDDY.... LAY OFF THE PIPE HOMIE... YER TWEEKIN'   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Tan-taran, LMFAO, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So is this hop still going down Sunday?? :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 03:35 PM~4548569
> *So is this hop still going down Sunday?? :dunno:
> *




NO I JUST POSTED IT...SO YOU SHOW UP, AND WE DRIVE BY, HONK AND LAUGH... MORAN.. YES, THIS SUNDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:32 PM~4548540
> *Tan-taran, LMFAO, lol.
> *


F*CK OFF !!! SID VICIOUS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:36 PM~4548591
> *NO I JUST POSTED IT...SO YOU SHOW UP, AND WE DRIVE BY, HONK AND LAUGH... MORAN.. YES, THIS SUNDAY!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Dang how does that feel mobn?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 03:36 PM~4548591
> *NO I JUST POSTED IT...SO YOU SHOW UP, AND WE DRIVE BY, HONK AND LAUGH... MORAN.. YES, THIS SUNDAY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Alright BUBBZ, I see your back to your normal self again.......I missed all the shit talking :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:37 PM~4548605
> *F*CK OFF !!! SID VICIOUS
> *



Look who's talkin, you just got done handing mobn his ass to him, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:38 PM~4548614
> *Dang how does that feel mobn?
> *


I want to know who MORAN is!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 04:39 PM~4548626
> *Alright BUBBZ, I see your back to your normal self again.......I missed all the shit talking :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



In case you didn't notice that shit was directed towards you kid, you gotta fireback. Stick with me and I'll learn ya, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 04:40 PM~4548639
> *I want to know who MORAN is!!???? :biggrin:
> *



Looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:41 PM~4548659
> *Looked in the mirror lately?
> *


WTF!! I was hoping you would help me out here guy!!
OK BUBBZ, who's MORAN??? Or is it MORON?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 03:39 PM~4548626
> *Alright BUBBZ, I see your back to your normal self again.......I missed all the shit talking :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MISSED YOU TOO!!! YOU KNOW ITS ALL LOVE.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 03:42 PM~4548670
> *WTF!! I was hoping you would help me out here guy!!
> OK BUBBZ, who's MORAN??? Or is it MORON?
> *



HOW ABOUT MO-MO!!! THERE, IS THAT BETTER???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

About time we have everybody on....it was gettin lonely here the past 2 weeks


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 4 2006, 04:42 PM~4548670
> *WTF!! I was hoping you would help me out here guy!!
> OK BUBBZ, who's MORAN??? Or is it MORON?
> *



Now I know why she calls you that, lol.

Call it like I see it, lol. mobn you need to talk to me and bubbz a lil more or else you're gonna be getting flamed.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I KNOW YOURE OLD LOG ON IS MAKEITHAPPEN & I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT, BUT IVAN, YOU KNOW THESE ACCOUNTS ARE FREE RIGHT???? JUST WONDERING... I MEAN, YOU HAD SOMETHING TO SAY.. AND YOU WANTED TO DO IT RIGHT AWAY.. I UNDERSTAND.. BUT LETS SET YOU UP A NEW ACCOUNT... OK BUDDY!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:49 PM~4548733
> *I KNOW YOURE OLD LOG ON IS MAKEITHAPPEN & I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT, BUT IVAN, YOU KNOW THESE ACCOUNTS ARE FREE RIGHT???? JUST WONDERING... I MEAN, YOU HAD SOMETHING TO SAY.. AND YOU WANTED TO DO IT RIGHT AWAY.. I UNDERSTAND.. BUT LETS SET YOU UP A NEW ACCOUNT... OK BUDDY!
> *


Oh dang that's durty, lol. You can't stop her once she gets going.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

MonteLoko87 what up brah? :biggrin: 

Hey mikey so when do you wanna meet up for that door?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:51 PM~4548752
> *Oh dang that's durty, lol. You can't stop her once she gets going.
> *




YER MY BUDDY !! !! !!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 04:30 PM~4548509
> *no problem hows it workn  i got another one exactly like the one i sold u single pump to hopefully itll be out by march/april and it wont be a double mike!!!!!
> *



DAMN! I was gonna put a double pump piston with 4 more batteries and some weight but since its not you i wont.............tell your homey or wuttever he is we can do this Sunday...........


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hes gone. he just wanted to let everyone know it wasnt him calling out. he was at a friends house or something reading lil when he called me to comeover.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 03:53 PM~4548772
> *DAMN! I was gonna put a double pump piston with 4 more batteries and some weight but since its not you i wont.............tell your homey or wuttever he is we can do this Sunday...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 :around: :0 :around: :0 :around: :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 03:52 PM~4548765
> *MonteLoko87 what up brah?  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey mikey so when do you wanna meet up for that door?
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 03:53 PM~4548772
> *DAMN! I was gonna put a double pump piston with 4 more batteries and some weight but since its not you i wont.............tell your homey or wuttever he is we can do this Sunday...........
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:23 PM~4548440
> *HOP THIS SUNDAY !! !! !!
> FRANKS - 10 A.M.
> *


ALSO D.J.......................... BRING YOUR GRILLZ BEER AND GRUB


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 04:52 PM~4548768
> *YER MY BUDDY !! !! !!
> *



my buddy, my buddy, my buddy, wherever I go... hahahahaha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 4 2006, 04:56 PM~4548800
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



I swear bro, you and your brother never talk on here just a bunch of smilies, lol. Some mime shit, lol. When I finally do get into the club you guys better talk.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2006, 04:57 PM~4548814
> *ALSO D.J.......................... BRING YOUR GRILLZ  BEER AND GRUB
> *



I dunno which ones I should take


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 04:00 PM~4548836
> *I swear bro, you and your brother never talk on here just a bunch of smilies, lol. Some mime shit, lol. When I finally do get into the club you guys better talk.
> *


Shit you should see them at night on the az night side they got as many issues as we do over here during the day :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 05:02 PM~4548850
> *Shit you should see them at night on the az night side they got as many issues as we do over here during the day :biggrin:
> *



AZ night side??? Que le fuk?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Yeah you know post your rides AZside the one where they only post at night


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 05:14 PM~4548961
> *Yeah you know post your rides AZside the one where they only post at night
> *



Oh yeah I know I get on at night too. You act like this brown fool just has internet at work, shit I jack my neighbors, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 04:00 PM~4548836
> *I swear bro, you and your brother never talk on here just a bunch of smilies, lol. Some mime shit, lol. When I finally do get into the club you guys better talk.
> *



Fool i'm not from the club you might be in before i am :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm going to Long Beach this weekend :biggrin: . I just picked this up for cheap.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 4 2006, 05:17 PM~4548989
> *Fool i'm not from the club you might be in before i am :biggrin:
> *



But you know what I mean. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2006, 04:07 PM~4548898
> *AZ night side??? Que le fuk?
> *



Funny Shit :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## INSTAGATORR (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 03:53 PM~4548775
> *hes gone. he just wanted to let everyone know it wasnt him calling out. he was at a friends house or something reading lil when he called me to comeover.
> *


so when is your car coming back out i herd that roostr still want a piece of you if you can ever get the money to aford to hop him :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTAGATORR_@Jan 4 2006, 05:20 PM~4549025
> *so when is your car coming back out i herd that roostr still want a piece of you if you can ever get the money to aford to hop him :0  :0
> *



Hahahahaha... that's funny shit. 

Remi you gonna let him talk to you like that, especially a guy with no car, lol.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 4 2006, 04:02 PM~4548850
> *Shit you should see them at night on the az night side they got as many issues as we do over here during the day :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :rofl: :around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 4 2006, 05:23 PM~4549067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :around:
> *



^^^ like I said... there's a prime example, lol.


----------



## INSTAGATORR (Jan 4, 2006)

fool i got two cars a cutty and a 96 towncar


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  :angry: :0 :machinegun: :roflmao: :twak: uffin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :guns: :buttkick: :around: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTAGATORR_@Jan 4 2006, 05:26 PM~4549097
> *fool i got two cars a cutty and a 96 towncar
> *



I might have the wrong instgatorr then, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Who's Regal is this... :biggrin: Not quite back bumper but it's getting there...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Jen?? i'm still here at work!!
i'll call you in abit


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 3 2006, 07:18 PM~4542955
> *whats up how was the ride?i think you guys should give me another 500 hundred for the car   jk.
> *


LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just found out....I am going to Germany!!! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 4 2006, 11:04 AM~4546653
> *YEAH, THESE MEMORIES  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> HA HA HA -- JUST MESSIN' JEN!!!
> *


YOU WERENT SUPPOSED TO TELL!!!! :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 01:44 PM~4547661
> *my car wont be there "i spent all my money on comdoms & super-glu".
> *


DONT FORGET THE STEEL RESERVE WE BOUGHT!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everybody?? Just kickin back over here at the shop with Todd, Pookie (I mean Gabe), Big I Mike, Justbcuz. We're just waiting for these fools to show up for the shop call at 6. Does anyone know who the fool was that called out Mike's Big Body???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 4 2006, 07:46 PM~4549531
> *What's up everybody??  Just kickin back over here at the shop with Todd, Pookie (I mean Gabe), Big I Mike, Justbcuz.  We're just waiting for these fools to show up for the shop call at 6.  Does anyone know who the fool was that called out Mike's Big Body???
> *


 :0 SUP GURL?HOW YOU DOING TODAY?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTAGATORR_@Jan 4 2006, 04:20 PM~4549025
> *so when is your car coming back out i herd that roostr still want a piece of you if you can ever get the money to aford to hop him :0  :0
> *


hey bro just give it a min. my shit will be back out. from what i remember YOU never showed up to riverview parkto hop rouge! I was there! lincoln was there! my bumper was there! you got a 96 lincoln? hmmm. didnt i beat you already?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

as far as rooster he knows where im at. hes already said he was gonna hop me but never did......both times!!


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 10:04 PM~4550925
> *hey bro just give it a min. my shit will be back out. from what i remember YOU never showed up to riverview parkto hop rouge! I was there! lincoln was there! my bumper was there! you got a 96 lincoln? hmmm. didnt i beat you already?
> *


man i talkd to a homie that was at riverveiw that night and theyb told me not to even bother there wasnt shit there worth hoping against shit aint nobody on here beat me


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 4 2006, 10:18 PM~4551002
> *as far as rooster he knows where im at. hes already said he was gonna hop me but never did......both times!!
> *


fool if you wanna step up to his level you need to bring money like i said when you can afford it step up :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 4 2006, 10:54 PM~4551207
> *fool if you wanna step up to his level you need to bring money like i said when you can afford it step up :0
> *


damn if homie wants to hop little ol' me than he can come down to my level. shit im tired of people wanting me to help with thier rent. and i aint heard shit from rooster since the last time so until i hear it from him it is what it is....... nothing.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 01:03 AM~4551989
> *damn if homie wants to hop little ol' me than he can come down to my level. shit im tired of people wanting me to help with thier rent. and i aint heard shit from rooster since the last time so until i hear it from him it is what it is....... nothing.
> *


What's up Remi?? :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 02:17 AM~4552039
> *What's up Remi??  :wave:
> *



Yeah so what's up.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 08:24 AM~4552841
> *Yeah so what's up.
> *


a 'tude' so early? :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 09:26 AM~4552850
> *a 'tude' so early?  :nono:
> *



Everything I say is attitude... lol.

That's funny... flava, flava, flava, flav... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

FLA VOR FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAV


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hardy har har!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hardy har har! 

Sup mobn?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 5 2006, 09:09 AM~4553099
> *Sup everyone??
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 09:10 AM~4553106
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 5 2006, 10:20 AM~4553151
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup pimpin?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 5 2006, 09:20 AM~4553151
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




WHAT IT DUUUUUU RIDERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU COMING OUT SUNDAY????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 4 2006, 05:46 PM~4549531
> *What's up everybody??  Just kickin back over here at the shop with Todd, Pookie (I mean Gabe), Big I Mike, Justbcuz.  We're just waiting for these fools to show up for the shop call at 6.  Does anyone know who the fool was that called out Mike's Big Body???
> *




ANYBODY SHOW....??? HOW'D MIKE DO?????


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 09:21 AM~4553161
> *WHAT IT DUUUUUU RIDERZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU COMING OUT SUNDAY????
> *



ILL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup hoppers602
Sup marinate


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:21 AM~4553533
> *Sup hoppers602
> Sup marinate
> *


WHAT UP!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 4 2006, 10:52 PM~4551194
> *man i talkd to a homie that was at riverveiw that night and theyb told me not to even bother there wasnt shit there worth hoping against    shit aint nobody on here beat me
> *


you never go by your homies word! If you talk shit and call somebody out and dont show up [ WHO'S THE BITCH NOW] you got to take care of that homie. and as far as nobody on here cant beat you THINK AGAN HOMIE!!! :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 10:21 AM~4553533
> *Sup hoppers602
> Sup marinate
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 5 2006, 11:24 AM~4553566
> *you never go by your homies word! If you talk shit and call somebody out and dont show up [ WHO'S THE BITCH NOW] you got to take care of that homie. and as far as nobody on here cant beat you THINK AGAN HOMIE!!! :buttkick:  :twak:
> *



Oh dang. Those are powerful words :biggrin: . I bet somebody's thinking right now, "Am I being punk'd? Where's Ashton Kutcher?"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Whut up trouble?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:42 AM~4553673
> *Whut up trouble?
> *



WUTT IT DOO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 11:44 AM~4553682
> *WUTT IT DOO
> *



Nothing yet, lol. I'm still tryin to meet up with you. Let me know when is a good time.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 5 2006, 11:24 AM~4553566
> *you never go by your homies word! If you talk shit and call somebody out and dont show up [ WHO'S THE BITCH NOW] you got to take care of that homie. and as far as nobody on here cant beat you THINK AGAN HOMIE!!! :buttkick:  :twak:
> *



DAAAAMN! 
DIDNT I BEAT YOU?.......HA-HA.............
YOU KNOW I HAD TO SAY SOMETHING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:47 AM~4553696
> *Nothing yet, lol. I'm still tryin to meet up with you. Let me know when is a good time.
> *



_DUDE_...I'M THERE _LIKE_ EVERY DAY _DUDE!_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 11:49 AM~4553710
> *DUDE...I'M THERE LIKE EVERY DAY DUDE!
> *



DUDE just thought I'd ask DUDE, fool when I go over there you're not there, lol. I'll call you before I go.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:52 AM~4553728
> *DUDE just thought I'd ask DUDE, fool when I go over there you're not there, lol. I'll call you before I go.
> *



_DUDE _ANSWER YOUR PHONE _DUDE!_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 11:53 AM~4553733
> *DUDE ANSWER YOUR PHONE DUDE!
> *



Hahahaha... I left in my cousins car last night, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:52 AM~4553728
> *DUDE just thought I'd ask DUDE, fool when I go over there you're not there, lol. I'll call you before I go.
> *



I'LL BE THERE TONIGHT FOSHO BOUT 6'ish


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 11:55 AM~4553750
> *I'LL BE THERE TONIGHT FOSHO BOUT 6'ish
> *



Kool. I need a truck now, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WUD UP AZ? WHERES EVERYBODY GOING FO LUNCH MANG? I'M JUS PASSING THREW TOWN ON THE 10.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 5 2006, 11:01 AM~4553787
> *WUD UP AZ? WHERES EVERYBODY GOING FO LUNCH MANG? I'M JUS PASSING THREW TOWN ON THE 10.
> *



40th & Broadway? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 12:03 PM~4553799
> *40th & Broadway?    :biggrin:
> *


Declined! lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:17 AM~4553885
> *Declined! lol.
> *



I felt it... :tears:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 12:21 PM~4553905
> *I felt it...  :tears:
> *



Well I guess that's the last time you tell anybody about lunch.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up SIDI? and everyone else!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 5 2006, 11:28 AM~4553944
> *What up SIDI? and everyone else!
> *


what r YOU doing 4 lunch mobby??? your by me, right.... ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 5 2006, 12:28 PM~4553944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right bubbz quitting is for losers. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut up SCTB?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:33 AM~4553982
> *Whut up?
> That's right bubbz quitting is for losers.  :biggrin:
> *




ALRIGHT, NEVER PHUCKING MIND.... I'LL JUST GO TO THE DIVE BY MY WORK... 

*YOU ALL SUCK... *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 11:42 AM~4554030
> *Wut up SCTB?
> *


not shit


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 11:28 AM~4553947
> *what r YOU doing 4 lunch mobby??? your by me, right.... ?
> *


Sorry, just got back from lunch


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 5 2006, 01:25 PM~4554336
> *Sorry, just got back from lunch
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 01:08 PM~4554627
> *Hahahahaha...
> *



and you laugh???? :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 02:30 PM~4554824
> *and you laugh????  :angry:
> *



It is funny, lol. :biggrin:

Hey what's Adam up to? tell that fool I said watup!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 01:49 PM~4555007
> *It is funny, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey what's Adam up to? tell that fool I said watup!
> *



he's @ home putting a remote start on BIG RAYs new ride..... poor Ray... adam is very methodical when it comes to his work... so he takes his time and shit.. i guess Ray came over yesterday morning and Adam started about 10 am... Ray didn't leave until almost 10 last night.... and back again today... while me, ROB and GABE just sat inside wathcing truucha (sorry jamal)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 02:56 PM~4555083
> *he's @ home putting a remote start on BIG RAYs new ride..... poor Ray... adam is very methodical when it comes to his work... so he takes his time and shit.. i guess Ray came over yesterday morning and Adam started about 10 am... Ray didn't leave until almost 10 last night.... and back again today... while me, ROB and GABE just sat inside wathcing truucha (sorry jamal)
> *



Hahahahahaha... so what does big ray have?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 01:58 PM~4555098
> *Hahahahahaha... so what does big ray have?
> *



ray got the new chrysler 300.... shit is hot.. he bought it wednesday... by Friday morning they had stolen the dubs off it... he's aight now tho... got some new 22's this week... the look is hot as phuck but i guess they are a pain in the ass to work on...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 01:56 PM~4555083
> *he's @ home putting a remote start on BIG RAYs new ride..... poor Ray... adam is very methodical when it comes to his work... so he takes his time and shit.. i guess Ray came over yesterday morning and Adam started about 10 am... Ray didn't leave until almost 10 last night.... and back again today... while me, ROB and GABE just sat inside wathcing truucha (sorry jamal)
> *


Talk about wat up with all the hating!! you tell me? J/P :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 5 2006, 02:16 PM~4555208
> *Talk about wat up with all the hating!! you tell me?  J/P :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey i was just in it for the fight.....   


oh yeah.... i tried calling you last night.... i seen that those dudes wanted to get @ young hog but he took off like a bitch...... what was that all about? and why didn't you tape any of that instead of standing around.... i seen your red shirt in every scene, but you weren't ROLL (apostrophe) N.... whats up with that!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 04:18 PM~4555217
> *hey i was just in it for the fight.....
> oh yeah.... i tried calling you last night.... i seen that those dudes wanted to get @ young hog but he took off like a bitch...... what was that all about? and why didn't you tape any of that instead of standing around.... i seen your red shirt in every scene, but you weren't ROLL (apostrophe) N.... whats up with that!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 02:18 PM~4555217
> *hey i was just in it for the fight.....
> oh yeah.... i tried calling you last night.... i seen that those dudes wanted to get @ young hog but he took off like a bitch...... what was that all about? and why didn't you tape any of that instead of standing around.... i seen your red shirt in every scene, but you weren't ROLL (apostrophe) N.... whats up with that!!!!
> *


Man! I did film it but I wouldnt put that on my videos!! Thats not me!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Well good morning everyone!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 5 2006, 04:21 PM~4555238
> *Man! I did film it but I wouldnt put that on my videos!! Thats not me!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:18 PM~4555217
> *hey i was just in it for the fight.....
> oh yeah.... i tried calling you last night.... i seen that those dudes wanted to get @ young hog but he took off like a bitch...... what was that all about? and why didn't you tape any of that instead of standing around.... i seen your red shirt in every scene, but you weren't ROLL (apostrophe) N.... whats up with that!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




CAUSE HE'S A _"JOTO"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 02:22 PM~4555242
> *Well good morning everyone!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



SUP GIRL... STILL MAD


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 04:22 PM~4555242
> *Well good morning everyone!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STILL RECOUPERATING(SPELL) :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 5 2006, 02:21 PM~4555238
> *Man! I did film it but I wouldnt put that on my videos!! Thats not me!And he didnt leave just for the record!!
> *



YOUR VIDEOS ARE THE SHIT.. NO DOUBT... BUT EXPIREMENT A BIT.... WHATEVER SELLS AND MAKES THAT $$.. YA FEEL ME!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





SUP NIMMY !!! !!! !!! WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:24 PM~4555262
> *YOUR VIDEOS ARE THE SHIT.. NO DOUBT... BUT EXPIREMENT A BIT.... WHATEVER SELLS AND MAKES THAT $$.. YA FEEL ME!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


YEAH LETS MAKE SOME PORN THAT WOULD SELL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 04:24 PM~4555262
> *YOUR VIDEOS ARE THE SHIT.. NO DOUBT... BUT EXPIREMENT A BIT.... WHATEVER SELLS AND MAKES THAT $$.. YA FEEL ME!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


NOT MUCH JUST CLEARING THE BASEMENT OUT FOR TILEING :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

morning :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 02:22 PM~4555249
> *SUP GIRL... STILL MAD
> *


Hell no....I left that in Blythe! :biggrin: I got some shit to tell talk to you about!! :biggrin: 


Yes Nimmy, I am 100% recouperated!! Thanks again!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 03:25 PM~4555278
> *morning  :wave:
> *



Hahahaha... morning, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 02:25 PM~4555278
> *morning  :wave:
> *



MORNING?? YOU AND JEN BOTH....!! WTF... 
WHEN YOU GOING BACK TO WORK HOME FRY???


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 02:24 PM~4555262
> *YOUR VIDEOS ARE THE SHIT.. NO DOUBT... BUT EXPIREMENT A BIT.... WHATEVER SELLS AND MAKES THAT $$.. YA FEEL ME!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Yes I do feel ya! Wow you guys got to see vol.3!!!!!!!!!! Release Date Feb.15.2006!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 04:26 PM~4555287
> *Hell no....I left that in Blythe!  :biggrin:  I got some shit to tell talk to you about!! :biggrin:
> Yes Nimmy, I am 100% recouperated!!  Thanks again!
> *


WHY YOU BE GETTING UP SO LATE?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 02:26 PM~4555287
> *Hell no....I left that in Blythe!  :biggrin:  I got some shit to tell talk to you about!! :biggrin:
> *




OOOOOHHHHH SHIT!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:36 PM~4555360
> *OOOOOHHHHH SHIT!!!
> *



Gossip... This is what it sounds like... "hey did you know what what's his names baby mommas uncles cousin sisters friends nephews nieghbor told me..." :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 02:38 PM~4555370
> *Gossip... This is what it sounds like... "hey did you know what what's his names baby mommas uncles cousin sisters friends nephews nieghbor told me..."  :biggrin:
> *


JEN, DONT FORGET TO ASK ME ABOUT SIDDY... OH GIRL, I GOT THE 4-1-1 ....


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

tonight at 5:30pm to 5:30am :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THAT SUCKS... ROMAN & SAL ARE COMING OVER 2-NITE TO WATCH MY VIDEO... WOW! I RECORDED OVER A BUNCH OF SHIT.. THOSE PITS, THE LINCOLN... A BUNCH OF SHIT... OOPS!


9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, azmobn06, remione1, INSIDIOUS, Riderz-4-Life, TROUBLE, JEN IN PHX


YES I WANT A COOKIE DAMMIT...





CRIIIKEEEEE --- GET BACK.. I THINK I DISTURBED IT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuck, I forgot I was still logged on.....went out for a snack.
TROUBLE, I'm getting out early....about 1/2 hour. Hit me up about that time or when you get out of work.

Later everyone :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 5 2006, 02:46 PM~4555417
> *Fuck, I forgot I was still logged on.....went out for a snack.
> TROUBLE, I'm getting out early....about 1/2 hour. Hit me up about that time or when you get out of work.
> 
> ...



A LITTLE AFTERNOON QUICKIE????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:47 PM~4555427
> *A LITTLE AFTERNOON QUICKIE????
> *


FO'WEAL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:47 PM~4555427
> *A LITTLE AFTERNOON QUICKIE????
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 5 2006, 01:26 PM~4555290
> *Yes I do feel ya! Wow you guys got to see vol.3!!!!!!!!!! RIDERZ. If you cannot remember look back at volume 1, not at volume 2 'cause that one you fucked up on. *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:40 PM~4555379
> *JEN, DONT FORGET TO ASK ME ABOUT SIDDY... OH GIRL, I GOT THE 4-1-1 ....
> *



I knew my ears were ringing for a reason...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 02:49 PM~4555446
> *FO'WEAL
> *




I DUNNO ... YOU TELL US... 

*TROUBS AND MOBBN *DOING A LITTLE *RUBS AND SLOBBN*...??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 5 2006, 03:50 PM~4555461
> *Remember its RIDERZ.  If you cannot remember look back at volume 1, not at volume 3 cause that one you fucked up on.
> *



WUTT DO U EXPECT HE'S A FUK'N FUK UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:51 PM~4555467
> *I DUNNO ... YOU TELL US... YOU AND TROUBS AND MOBBN DOING A LITTLE RUBS AND SLOBBN...??
> *


SIDDI WILL BE THERE TOO WERE MEETING UP AT LOCO'S TONIGHT
OH' MY BAD WE DID'NT INVITE YOU


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 5 2006, 10:24 AM~4553566
> *you never go by your homies word! If you talk shit and call somebody out and dont show up [ WHO'S THE BITCH NOW] you got to take care of that homie. and as far as nobody on here cant beat you THINK AGAN HOMIE!!! :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


fool i thnk you beter get them glasses checked or learn to read i never said i cant be beat i said no one on here has beat me :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

RIDERZ.... DIDN'T EVEN CATCH IT.. I HEARD YOU SAYING THAT SHIT B/4... I THOUGHT HE WAS HAVING SPECIAL SHIRTS MADE UP OR SOMETHING.. .I WAS LIKE WHY ELSE WOULD HE BE SPELLING IT.... THAT SUCKS BRO... I'D GET A REFUND....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:53 PM~4555479
> *SIDDI WILL BE THERE TOO WERE MEETING UP AT LOCO'S TONIGHT
> OH' MY BAD WE DID'NT INVITE YOU
> *



Hahahaha... 

Who the is INSTIGATORR???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:54 PM~4555488
> *RIDERZ.... DIDN'T EVEN CATCH IT.. I HEARD YOU SAYING THAT SHIT B/4... I THOUGHT HE WAS HAVING SPECIAL SHIRTS MADE UP OR SOMETHING.. .I WAS LIKE WHY ELSE WOULD HE BE SPELLING IT.... THAT SUCKS BRO... I'D GET A REFUND....
> *



EY..........YOU CAN'T LAUGH AT YOUR OWN JOKES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 02:55 PM~4555500
> *EY..........YOU CAN'T LAUGH AT YOUR OWN JOKES
> *



OH YOU CAUGHT THAT????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE PALETERO MAN CHECK IT OUT :biggrin: 

PALETERO MAN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 03:56 PM~4555511
> *HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE PALETERO MAN CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> PALETERO MAN
> *



First off is it work safe?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 02:56 PM~4555511
> *HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE PALETERO MAN CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> PALETERO MAN
> *



HA HA HA!!! THAT SHIT IS FUNNY...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 03:59 PM~4555533
> *HA HA HA!!! THAT SHIT IS FUNNY...
> *



WTF is tan-taran? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 04:57 PM~4555522
> *First off is it work safe?
> *


YES


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 02:53 PM~4555480
> *fool i thnk you beter get them glasses checked or learn to read i never said i cant be beat i said no one on here has beat me :0
> *


nobodys seen what you got put some pics up. :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 02:53 PM~4555480
> *fool i thnk you beter get them glasses checked or learn to read i never said i cant be beat i said no one on here has beat me :0
> *


Since your such a bad mother fucker, then who are you?? Why you tryin to hide behind a screen name??? :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 02:35 PM~4555357
> *WHY YOU BE GETTING UP SO LATE?
> *


I had a late night!  LOL!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 02:59 PM~4555541
> *WTF is tan-taran?  :biggrin:
> *





PHUCK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HERES ANOTHER ONE GUYS

LISTEN REAL CLOSE ON REVERSE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YOU PEEPZ HAVENT GOT IT ITS..............................
TEAM
[attachmentid=411663]


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:04 PM~4555578
> *YOU PEEPZ HAVENT GOT IT ITS..............................
> TEAM
> [attachmentid=411663]
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i was thinkin that or 1 othe person with a lincoln & cutlass.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 04:01 PM~4555559
> *Since your such a bad mother fucker, then who are you??  Why you tryin to hide behind a screen name??? :dunno:
> *



Hahahahaha... I knew someone was gonna say that, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:04 PM~4555578
> *YOU PEEPZ HAVENT GOT IT ITS..............................
> TEAM
> [attachmentid=411663]
> *


oh...like the Nascar teams....one car and 50 members!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 04:07 PM~4555614
> *Hahahahaha... I knew someone was gonna say that, lol.
> *



I THINK "SHES A BAD MAM'A JAMA"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HAVE YOU ALL SEEN THIS ONE?

JINGEL BELL IN REV.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:08 PM~4555627
> *I THINK "SHES A BAD MAM'A JAMA"
> *


I take it you missed me while I was on vacation????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 03:10 PM~4555636
> *HAVE YOU ALL SEEN THIS ONE?
> 
> JINGEL BELL IN REV.
> *


Everybody should check this out it's cool!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EY...WHERE DID INSTAGATOR GO???????

OH HI "SCTB"


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 03:10 PM~4555636
> *HAVE YOU ALL SEEN THIS ONE?
> 
> JINGEL BELL IN REV.
> *


whats it say?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Just check it out.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 04:10 PM~4555639
> *I take it you missed me while I was on vacation????
> *



HONESTLY...................................................UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......*NO*


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:12 PM~4555658
> *EY...WHERE DID INSTAGATOR GO???????
> 
> OH HI "SCTB"
> *


he probably had to renew his library card to get back on the computer :guns:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 03:14 PM~4555683
> *he probably had to renew his library card to get back on the computer :guns:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:14 PM~4555682
> *HONESTLY...................................................UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......NO
> *


whatever!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

after 13 days off work i dont wanna go back!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

does anybody else ever get the message "server to busy"?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 03:30 PM~4555721
> *does anybody else ever get the message "server to busy"?
> *


yes


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 04:29 PM~4555712
> *after 13 days off work i dont wanna go back!
> *



LAZY ASS MUTTA FUKR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 04:12 PM~4555658
> *EY...WHERE DID INSTAGATOR GO???????
> 
> OH HI "SCTB"
> *



Hahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:04 PM~4555578
> *YOU PEEPZ HAVENT GOT IT ITS..............................
> TEAM
> [attachmentid=411663]
> *


hahahaha


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 04:34 PM~4555759
> *hahahaha you think i roster yoiul see haha
> *



FUK YOU DEN.........FUK'N FUK


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 03:34 PM~4555759
> *hahahaha you think i roster yoiul see haha
> *


My bad....Rooster does spell/speak english!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 03:37 PM~4555780
> *My bad....Rooster does spell/speak english!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 04:37 PM~4555780
> *My bad....Rooster does spell/speak english!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:OH CHIT I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE
THATS SOME BICHINKO CHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 04:38 PM~4555787
> *hahahahahahahaha
> *



FUK'N PAN-OCHA .....
"MY PUSSY HURTS MY PUSSY HURTS" 
IM GONNA HIDE BEHIND THIS NAME..."INSTAFLAKER"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 04:41 PM~4555808
> *FUK'N PAN-OCHA .....
> "MY PUSSY HURTS MY PUSSY HURTS"
> IM GONNA HIDE BEHIND THIS NAME..."INSTAFLAKER"
> *



Hahahahaha...

Hey what's a pan-o-cha??? hahahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 03:44 PM~4555822
> *Hahahahaha...
> 
> Hey what's a pan-o-cha??? hahahahahaha...  :biggrin:
> *




did i mention phuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 04:46 PM~4555837
> *did i mention phuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> *



What??? hahahahahahaha... I love lamp!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

been fun gotta go get ready for work. :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 04:48 PM~4555851
> *been fun gotta go get ready for work. :thumbsdown:
> *



Biatch you just woke up, lol. Don't forget the hot pockets. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 5 2006, 04:49 PM~4555860
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HA-HA YOU TOOK A PIC OF "BUM-FIGHTS" FROM YOUR T.V.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 5 2006, 03:49 PM~4555860
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That doesnt look like a fuck you! To me it looks like....*AIRBAGS???? NO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2006, 03:51 PM~4555877
> *HA-HA YOU TOOK A PIC OF "BUM-FIGHTS" FROM YOUR T.V.
> *


Damn that's fucked up your gonna hurt Adam's feelings like that.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 03:48 PM~4555851
> *been fun gotta go get ready for work. :thumbsdown:
> *


Bye Remi! :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 5 2006, 04:54 PM~4555891
> *Damn that's fucked up your gonna hurt Adam's feelings like that.
> *



Hahahaha... I knew it was him, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 5 2006, 03:49 PM~4555860
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




hey!!! thats my baby....! just like i taught him... drinking right from the bottle.. wow! this is a proud moment...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 03:52 PM~4555879
> *That doesnt look like a fuck you!  To me it looks like....AIRBAGS????  NO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No, Tyrone had already left for the night. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 5 2006, 04:01 PM~4555924
> *No, Tyrone had already left for the night. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 5 2006, 04:54 PM~4555891
> *Damn that's fucked up your gonna hurt Adam's feelings like that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OOPS...MY BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST PALYING I KNEW IT WAS HIM


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 04:02 PM~4555933
> *OR ITS ADAM TELLING TYRONE...
> AIRBAGS NO.... !!!!
> THATS WHAT YOU MEAN RIGHT JEN... ?
> *


yup! like in L.A. when that guys ride with the airbags blew up.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 04:03 PM~4555943
> *yup!  like in L.A. when that guys ride with the airbags blew up.
> *




THAT BLAZER... THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY... AIR BAGS NO!!! 
'WHATS A TRE' - DONNA... 
YOU WERE LIKE.. SOMEONE TEACH HER HYDROLORIE... SHIT WAS COMEDY (YES SIDDY.. I TOOK YOUR WORD)


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 04:05 PM~4555948
> *THAT BLAZER... THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY... AIR BAGS NO!!!
> 'WHATS A TRE' - DONNA...
> YOU WERE LIKE.. SOMEONE TEACH HER HYDROLORIE... SHIT WAS COMEDY (YES SIDDY.. I TOOK YOUR WORD)
> *


Donna's ebonically impaired!! That shit was funny!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 05:05 PM~4555948
> *THAT BLAZER... THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY... AIR BAGS NO!!!
> 'WHATS A TRE' - DONNA...
> YOU WERE LIKE.. SOMEONE TEACH HER HYDROLORIE... SHIT WAS COMEDY (YES SIDDY.. I TOOK YOUR WORD)
> *



What a bitter, lol.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=411748]
HERE YOU GO!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 5 2006, 04:05 PM~4555948
> *THAT BLAZER... THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY... AIR BAGS NO!!!
> 'WHATS A TRE' - DONNA...
> YOU WERE LIKE.. SOMEONE TEACH HER HYDROLORIE... SHIT WAS COMEDY (YES SIDDY.. I TOOK YOUR WORD)
> *


I can't wait to see the videos!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ call me when you're on the way home so we call gossip about SIDDY!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 05:20 PM~4555984
> *BUBBZ call me when you're on the way home so we call gossip about SIDDY!!
> *



Hahahahahaha... "INSIDIOUS- The most talked about" cause I'm "super filthy"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RUFF RHYDERS ARE HAVING A CRUISE AND SHOW SATURDAY AT 12PM AT THE TEMPE AIRPORT HILTON. TROPHIES FOR CARS AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. PM ME FOR DETAILS!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang some serious typing going on... lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2006, 04:35 PM~4556058
> *Dang some serious typing going on... lol
> *


BUBBZ got stuck and went home!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 05:34 PM~4556044
> *RUFF RHYDERS ARE HAVING A CRUISE AND SHOW SATURDAY AT 12PM AT THE TEMPE AIRPORT HILTON.  TROPHIES FOR CARS AND CLUB PARTICIPATION.  PM ME FOR DETAILS!!
> *



Isn't it Ruff Ryders? and will DMX be there?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=411795]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

nice pic marinizzle


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 05:45 PM~4556118
> *nice  pic  marinizzle
> *


YOU LIKE THAT ONE HUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

i'll put them up in the shop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=411800]
[attachmentid=411801]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 this ain't jen ***** :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 05:51 PM~4556147
> *:0  :0  :0 this ain't jen ***** :0
> *


HOW'S THIS THEN?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin: u got luis in the back beatin it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 05:57 PM~4556186
> *:biggrin: u got luis in the back beatin it :biggrin:
> *


STAY ON HERE I GOT MORE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GROSSS!!!! THAT WASNT ME!!! IT WAS ALL TODD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=411813
[attachmentid=411812]
[attachmentid=411814]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 06:00 PM~4556207
> *GROSSS!!!!  THAT WASNT ME!!!  IT WAS ALL TODD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP WEY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
YOU LIKE THAT SHIT HUH!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=411816]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ENOUGH OF THAT!!!! LUIS IS IN THE BATHROOM....TODD'S IN THE LINCOLN....CARS MOVIN BUT THE GROUND ISNT ON......I LOCKED MYSELF IN THE OFFICE!!! I WALK AWAY FOR A COUPLE MINUTES AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 06:04 PM~4556233
> *ENOUGH OF THAT!!!!  LUIS IS IN THE BATHROOM....TODD'S IN THE LINCOLN....CARS MOVIN BUT THE GROUND ISNT ON......I LOCKED MYSELF IN THE OFFICE!!!  I WALK AWAY FOR A COUPLE MINUTES AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS!!
> *


THATS THE SHIT HUH!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 5 2006, 05:05 PM~4556240
> *THATS THE SHIT HUH!!
> *


NOT REALLY......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 06:06 PM~4556246
> *NOT REALLY......
> *


THATS THAT GOOD STUFF
TELL GUEDO I GOT MORE!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 5 2006, 05:07 PM~4556256
> *THATS THAT GOOD STUFF
> TELL GUEDO I GOT MORE!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE NEEDS TO BE WORKIN ON THE CARS....NOT MESSIN AROUND ON HERE.....THAT'S MY JOB!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 06:08 PM~4556266
> *HE NEEDS TO BE WORKIN ON THE CARS....NOT MESSIN AROUND ON HERE.....THAT'S MY JOB!!
> *


I BET HE'S WATCHING TO HUH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 02:53 PM~4555480
> *fool i thnk you beter get them glasses checked or learn to read i never said i cant be beat i said no one on here has beat me :0
> *


you need to learn who to spell and read. i didnt say you cant be beat,i said no one here can beat you.but you have to come out of the closet and hop aganst someone to really know.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 02:56 PM~4555511
> *HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE PALETERO MAN CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> PALETERO MAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone??
TROUBLE, JEN, couldn't make it last night.......was out doing some new home shopping....and other "quickie" things!!!!!

I'll log on later........ :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 07:56 AM~4559381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 06:15 PM~4555958
> *Donna's ebonically impaired!!  That shit was funny!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 like that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2006, 07:00 PM~4556207
> *GROSSS!!!!  THAT WASNT ME!!!  IT WAS ALL TODD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning BUBBZ!! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 07:34 AM~4559597
> *Good morning BUBBZ!! :wave:
> *



sup mobn - you gonna be out sunday ? ? ? ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 07:35 AM~4559602
> *sup mobbn - you gonna be out sunday ? ? ? ?
> *


Yup!!! I'll be there.
You and Adam going??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 07:37 AM~4559610
> *Yup!!! I'll be there.
> You and Adam going??
> *





_you know it boooooyyyyyyy iiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee_
me, adam, 10lbs. of carne..... hahaha 
*CANT WAIT!!!!*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Flava Flav in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
let me know where you going for lunch...i'll be on later.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TROUBLE.....we'll talk later.
You doing anything tonight??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats your cross roads????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 07:56 AM~4559679
> *whats your cross roads????
> *


7th Street & Broadway


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 07:56 AM~4559679
> *whats your cross roads????
> *


Let me know if you want to meet up for lunch.
i got to run....either pm me or call me.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WE ALSO WILL NEED YOUR HELP TO CLEAN UP SO THE LESS MESS YOU MAKE THE LESS TO CLEAN UP PLEASE PASS THE WORD


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

DAM TROUBLE, you been typing for a while!!!!
What up SCTB, R4L?? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 6 2006, 08:03 AM~4559712
> *:around:  :around:  :around:
> *


Fred, you picking me up??? :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 08:02 AM~4559707
> *DAM TROUBLE, you been typing for a while!!!!
> What up SCTB, R4L?? :wave:
> *



WAT UP HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 6 2006, 08:08 AM~4559732
> *WAT UP HOMIE
> *


Same ol' shit here....work, work, work!
Also, I'll be taking souvenir order for Germany!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 08:09 AM~4559737
> *Same ol' shit here....work, work, work!
> Also, I'll be taking souvenir order for Germany!!!
> *




*
CHOCOLATE*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 09:09 AM~4559737
> *Same ol' shit here....work, work, work!
> Also, I'll be taking souvenir order for Germany!!!
> *



BRING HOME SOME BIATCH I HEARD THERE HAIRY UP THERE 
SO NO UNDER ARM HAIR PLEASE


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 08:09 AM~4559737
> *Same ol' shit here....work, work, work!
> Also, I'll be taking souvenir order for Germany!!!
> *


A NICE LOOKING BABE WITH OUT HAIRY ARM PITS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 09:11 AM~4559741
> *
> CHOCOLATE
> *



_"CHOCOLATE...CHOCOLATE I WANN ROCK YOU CHOCOLATE"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:12 AM~4559746
> *BRING HOME SOME BIOTCHES I HEARD THERE HAIRY UP THERE
> SO NO UNDER ARM HAIR PLEASE
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: 


HAIR ---> :nono:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:13 AM~4559752
> *"CHOCOLATE...CHOCOLATE I WANN ROCK YOU CHOCOLATE"
> *


I'm taking alot of NAIR and razors!!!!!!
CHOCOLATE and some bottles of CRISTAL, I here that they are way cheaper there.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 08:16 AM~4559763
> *I'm taking alot of NAIR and razors!!!!!!
> CHOCOLATE and some bottles of CRISTAL, I here that they are way cheaper there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OH SHIT... YOU MADE A FUNNY 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 08:17 AM~4559769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OH SHIT... YOU MADE A FUNNY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No shit huh!!??? Fukn 300 some posts later :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 08:06 AM~4559723
> *Fred, you picking me up??? :biggrin:
> *


yeah i'll come get you


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 08:18 AM~4559771
> *No shit huh!!??? Fukn 300 some posts later :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT I'M SAYING.... 
































_WERE STILL WAITING OF MIKEY 2 GET FUNNY HAHAHAHAHA_ J/P


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 6 2006, 08:23 AM~4559785
> *yeah i'll come get you
> *


Cool. thx corn fed bro'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

alright everyone, I really need to get some work done.
talk to everyone later :wave: 
me------> :buttkick: <------boss telling to get to work!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 09:26 AM~4559800
> *THATS WHAT I'M SAYING....
> WERE STILL WAITING OF MIKEY 2 GET FUNNY HAHAHAHAHA    J/P
> *


IM NOT FUNNY _"BABY IM FREAKY"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:34 AM~4559833
> *IM NOT FUNNY "BABY IM FREAKY"
> *




_your mom goes to college_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 09:34 AM~4559838
> *your mom goes to college
> *



_"SHE DONT EVEN GO HERE"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*MACK LINE OF 2005 - NAPOLEON DYNAMITE *


_"I see you drinking 1%, is that cuz you think your fat?... cuz your not, you could be drinking WHOLE if you wanted to"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBS - DID THEY DECIEDE WHAT TIME THEY WILL BE HOPPING AT...?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 09:46 AM~4559911
> *TROUBS - DID THEY DECIEDE WHAT TIME THEY WILL BE HOPPING AT...?
> *



10:ISH.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

about 4:00 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sneek peek :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up SIDI??
later SIDI, I'm out again!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 09:51 AM~4559937
> *What up SIDI??
> later SIDI, I'm out again!!!
> *



Sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:49 AM~4559926
> *10:ISH.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




THAT MEANS MIDNIGHT...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 10:01 AM~4559998
> *THAT MEANS MIDNIGHT...
> *


honestly there are shooting for 12:00 in the afternoon, not midnight
but you know "_CHIT HAPPENS DUDE"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 09:09 AM~4560035
> *honestly there are shooting for 12:00 afternoon not midnight
> but you know "CHIT HAPPENS DUDE"
> *



what... _chippin happens???_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 10:18 AM~4560079
> *what... chippin happens???
> *



the ones from the East Side :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 07:02 AM~4559700
> *WE ALSO WILL NEED YOUR HELP TO CLEAN UP SO THE LESS MESS YOU MAKE THE LESS TO CLEAN UP PLEASE PASS THE WORD
> *


 
:dunno: 51st and what? :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 09:02 AM~4559700
> *WE ALSO WILL NEED YOUR HELP TO CLEAN UP SO THE LESS MESS YOU MAKE THE LESS TO CLEAN UP PLEASE PASS THE WORD
> *



MY BAD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up Riderz!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PHX SS RIDER, Riderz-4-Life, TROUBLE


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 6 2006, 09:59 AM~4560335
> *What's up Riderz!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...



WAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 6 2006, 10:59 AM~4560335
> *What's up Riderz!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...



_WUTT IT DO_

_PSSSSSS.......PSSSSSSS_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP RIDERZ!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 6 2006, 11:07 AM~4560395
> *WHAT UP RIDERZ!!!!!!
> *



_"QUE-PASA"_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

HOOTERS for lunch...AZ CENTER @ 11:45am today if anybody wanna go.
later....... :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 11:30 AM~4560527
> *HOOTERS for lunch...AZ CENTER @ 11:45am today if anybody wanna go.
> later....... :wave:
> *



HAD IT FOR BREAKFAST....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 10:30 AM~4560527
> *HOOTERS for lunch...AZ CENTER @ 11:45am today if anybody wanna go.
> later....... :wave:
> *



cant do lunch for about another 2 hours or so... lots a work... 1 o'clock 
PEPPERSAUCE CAFE - 40th street and broadway...... hmm, grilled cheese with bacon, macaroni salad, side of fries.... hmm.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 09:36 AM~4560185
> *the ones from the East Side :0
> *









east side california...... (PHX) 


:0
:0
:0 
:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 11:04 AM~4560797
> *cant do lunch for about another 2 hours or so... lots a work... 1 o'clock
> PEPPERSAUCE CAFE - 40th street and broadway...... hmm, grilled cheese with bacon, macaroni salad, side of fries.... hmm.....
> *


maybe sometime next week.
We cancelled HOOTERS also, going to WHATABOOGER.
Lots of work here 2.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2006, 12:13 PM~4560887
> *maybe sometime next week.
> We cancelled HOOTERS also, going to WHATABOOGER.
> Lots of work here 2.
> *



You guys ain't the only ones with a lot of work.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'sup ruben.... :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out.....gotta work.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"_ITS FRIDAY IM AT WORK AND I AINT GOT SHIT TO DO"_ BUT GO WORK ON MY CAR IN THE BACK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 WANNA TRADE SOME 14"S FOR MY 13'S?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 01:44 PM~4561487
> *NE1 WANNA TRADE SOME 14"S FOR MY 13'S?
> *



Hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Sup Insidious


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 6 2006, 02:30 PM~4561749
> *Sup Insidious
> *


SELL ME YOU CAR


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 01:32 PM~4561766
> *SELL ME YOU CAR
> *


it's gonna be a hopper but i don't know about selling it yet homie :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Needs alot of shit this light and the moldings in the front and back bumper


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 6 2006, 02:35 PM~4561783
> *it's gonna be a hopper but i don't know about selling it yet homie :biggrin:
> *


Sup monte!

Karma trouble, lol.  :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 6 2006, 02:35 PM~4561783
> *it's gonna be a hopper but i don't know about selling it yet homie :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY SO WHO CARES ABOUT TRIMS AND LIGHTS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I NEED A FRONT DOG HOUSE FOR MINE 82 AND UP......... 
IF NE1 KNOWS OF NE1 PARTING OUT OR SELLING A MONTE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up JEN??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 03:03 PM~4561981
> *EXACTLY SO WHO CARES ABOUT TRIMS AND LIGHTS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



C'mon you atleast want it to look decent, that's why I haven't brought mine out. :biggrin: 

Hey as soon as I get a hold of a truck I'll call you, kool?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 6 2006, 03:05 PM~4561995
> *C'mon you atleast want it to look decent, that's why I haven't brought mine out.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey as soon as I get a hold of a truck I'll call you, kool?
> *



BIATCH HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM ME............................





FOOL JUST TAKE THE DOOR OFF DRIVE IT TO LOCOS (ROCKY POINT STYLE)
WE CAN PUT THE OTHER DOOR ON THERE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning class!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HEY ART BUCK.....BAGS ARE FOR ****!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OK....we're getting just as bad as some of these other people we talk shit about. One sign on and like 50 fools using it. THIS IS REALLY ME!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 6 2006, 03:07 PM~4562008
> *HEY ART BUCK.....BAGS ARE FOR ****!!!
> *



WUTTUP TED ....DID YOU GET DOS _GRILLZ _YET


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 03:06 PM~4562004
> *BIATCH HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM ME............................
> FOOL JUST TAKE THE DOOR OFF DRIVE IT TO LOCOS (ROCKY POINT STYLE)
> WE CAN PUT THE OTHER DOOR ON THERE
> *



Hahahaha... I need to take it to my tio's on 20th street and osborn.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 02:09 PM~4562024
> *WUTTUP TED ....DID YOU GET DOS GRILLZ YET
> *


Nope...still waiting! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 6 2006, 03:10 PM~4562026
> *Hahahaha... I need to take it to my tio's on 20th street and osborn.
> *



BIATCH PULL THE CAR OUT FOR SUNDAY DONT WORRY 
NO ONE WILL MAKE FUN OF YOU..................................TILL YOU LEAVE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 03:11 PM~4562035
> *BIATCH PULL THE CAR OUT FOR SUNDAY DONT WORRY
> NO ONE WILL MAKE FUN OF YOU..................................TILL YOU LEAVE
> *



Exactly, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WOO HOO!! FIELD TRIP TO HOPPERS!! I'M OUT!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 02:11 PM~4562035
> *BIATCH PULL THE CAR OUT FOR SUNDAY DONT WORRY
> NO ONE WILL MAKE FUN OF YOU..................................TILL YOU LEAVE
> *




_SHIT, WE'VE ALREADY STARTED MAKING FUN OF HIM.... WITH OR WITHOUR THE CAR.... _


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 02:11 PM~4562035
> *BIATCH PULL THE CAR OUT FOR SUNDAY DONT WORRY
> NO ONE WILL MAKE FUN OF YOU..................................TILL YOU LEAVE
> *


Yeah fool take that shit i want to see it too


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 6 2006, 03:15 PM~4562060
> *Yeah fool take that shit i want to see it too
> *



YEAH SAVE ME A TRIP TO _THE GRAND CANYON_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

J/P FOOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 02:18 PM~4562084
> *YEAH SAVE ME A TRIP TO THE GRAND CANYON
> *



WHAT, YOU DON'T WANT TO "_RIDE THE WAVE_"...??????

just playing SIDDY - "_you know i luv yo mama_"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 6 2006, 03:19 PM~4562088
> *WHAT, YOU DON'T WANT TO "RIDE THE WAVE"...??????
> 
> just playing SIDDY - "you know i luv yo mama"
> *



Hahahaha... I know you guys are just messin, no need to apologize.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out...see you tonight at LOCOS trouble........


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413089]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413095]
[attachmentid=413096]


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

whats crackin everyone wish i had someone here to take care of me :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 6 2006, 03:50 PM~4562392
> *whats crackin everyone wish i had someone here to take care of me :scrutinize:
> *



WTF..............


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 6 2006, 03:50 PM~4562392
> *whats crackin everyone wish i had someone here to take care of me :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn I like those asses!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413187]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAAAAAMNNNN! WHO DAT


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am searching for anyone who may have pictures or video from any car shows in the Phx-Mesa area. Any cars with a "Reds" logo or from "Indimitations" car club out of Guadalupe. You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 04:41 PM~4562819
> *DAAAAAMNNNN! WHO DAT
> *


THAT CHICK FROM THE SPANISH CHANNEL!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

UUUGGHH....UUUGGGGHH.....TAKE THAT BIATCH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413215]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 6 2006, 04:49 PM~4562892
> *[attachmentid=413215]
> *



SHE ATE HER FINGERS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

B*TCH IS BAD THOUGH!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

P#SSY EATERS FOR LIFE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413252]
[attachmentid=413253]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413256]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413264]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TROUBLE....call me


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

FOR A GOOD TIME CALL TROUBLE AT 123-4567 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413296]
[attachmentid=413298]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413304]
[attachmentid=413305]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=413310]
[attachmentid=413311]
[attachmentid=413312]
[attachmentid=413313]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:02 AM~4559700
> *WE ALSO WILL NEED YOUR HELP TO CLEAN UP SO THE LESS MESS YOU MAKE THE LESS TO CLEAN UP PLEASE PASS THE WORD
> *


 :thumbsdown: 
i wont be there have to work this whole weekend...if its still goin on at 530pm ill go straight there after work.


----------



## CaRLAnGaS13 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sup everybody :biggrin: I just wanted to see how many ppl in AZ got lowriders
I might be done with mine like in 1year or so depending on the money we have
lol i need to geta job
My car is a 4 door 59 impala flattop,lol i jst want to drive it right know
well adios*


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:02 AM~4559700
> *WE ALSO WILL NEED YOUR HELP TO CLEAN UP SO THE LESS MESS YOU MAKE THE LESS TO CLEAN UP PLEASE PASS THE WORD
> *


damm didnt no that frank still had a shop is he still jacking pepole for there car's :0 yeah out here in cali we even heard some stories about frank i guess hydro shop are the same any where you live i know shit be happening a lot out here in cali and to me what's so cold about this shit is that the owner always closes up shop goes into hideing for awhile then before you no it he opens another shop i hate that shit some day some is going to do what they did to orlies back in the day out here in cali but orlie wasnt jacking his customers well i guess thats a differnt story.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 6 2006, 01:07 PM~4562008
> *HEY ART BUCK.....BAGS ARE FOR ****!!!
> *


Whats up "Dick Head Ted"(TODD)........get out from under Jen's dress, then talk some shit biotche!

And if bags are for ****, start sucking!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 6 2006, 09:27 PM~4564513
> *damm didnt no that frank still had a shop is he still jacking pepole for there car's :0 yeah out here in cali we even heard some stories about frank i guess hydro shop are the same any where you live i know shit be happening a lot out here in cali and to me what's so cold about this shit is that the owner always closes up shop goes into hideing for awhile then before you no it he opens another shop i hate that shit some day some is going to do what they did to orlies back in the day out here in cali but orlie wasnt jacking his customers well i guess thats a differnt story.
> *



I remember frank did my cousin cisco's 61' vert a long time ago.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

what stoled that car or what


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

FOR MY HOME GURLS AND MY HOMIES MY BABY GIRL FINALY MADE IT BACK TO HER DADDY :tears: :tears: :tears: MY BABY IS HOME NOW THANKS JEN AND DONNA FOR GIVING GOOD ADVIVICE THATS WHY I LOVE YOU ALL YOU LADIES WHERE RIGHT SHE CAME BACK :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:





















NOW I WANT TO WRESTLE :0 :biggrin: AND AFTER THAT A HUG


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

phx putting it down 602


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy: 
good morn, marinate


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

AZ REPPIN THOSE TITS AN ASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_JOTO_ THANKS FOR THROWING A HOP
MR. CAN YOU PITCH IN FOR THE HOP
I GOT THE GATES.....................
I GOT THE STICK...............HA-HA............
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2006, 10:00 AM~4578124
> *What up.
> *



WHERE THE FUK U BE AT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

anybody else tired as phuck???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Got back last night. Yes I'm tired, we left yesterday morning. We went to pick up the bike and came straight back, of couse we stopped by to eat, lol. We went to some brazilian steak house place. Shit was expensive but real good. I'll never drive up and come straight back again. Next time I'm staying the night.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

INSIDIOUS[/i]@Jan 9 2006 said:


> On a personal note: BIG PROPS TO 357 FOR 'MANNING' THE GRILL FOR HOURS YESTERDAY - :thumbsup: WITH THE EVER SO APPROPRIATE SHIRT (*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FUCK*)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:02 AM~4559700
> *<span style='color:red'>hmmmm! it did say bring your own grub..... oh, wait... and clean up your mess.... just checking... *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 11:09 AM~4578477
> *hmmmm! it did say bring your own grub..... oh, wait... and clean up your mess.... just checking...
> *



so what are you saying????????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 10:18 AM~4578528
> *so what are you saying????????????
> *




dont start...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 11:26 AM~4578576
> *dont start...
> *



what?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 10:28 AM~4578582
> *what?
> *


you heard me


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 9 2006 said:


> On a personal note: BIG PROPS TO 357 FOR 'MANNING' THE GRILL FOR HOURS YESTERDAY -  :thumbsup: WITH THE EVER SO APPROPRIATE SHIRT (*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FUCK*)
> [/b]



I ate there in long beach. So you mean to tell me that there's one here too? I most def need to take the wifey there :biggrin: . I know I missed out on a good time, shit when is friends, beer, carne asada, and cars hoppin not a good time?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2006, 10:30 AM~4578597
> *I ate there in long beach. So you mean to tell me that there's one here too? I most def need to take the wifey there  :biggrin: . I know I missed out on a good time, shit when is friends, beer, carne asada, and cars hoppin not a good time?
> *




when you dont bring a car, beer, friends or carne... lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 11:31 AM~4578600
> *when you dont bring a car, beer, friends or carne... lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha... Foreal I'd hate to watch everybody eat and drink, lol.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 07:19 AM~4578016
> *JOTO THANKS FOR THROWING A HOP
> MR. CAN YOU PITCH IN FOR THE HOP
> I GOT THE GATES.....................
> ...


Who won the hop? Please list the winners.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 08:19 AM~4578016
> *JOTO THANKS FOR THROWING A HOP
> MR. CAN YOU PITCH IN FOR THE HOP
> I GOT THE GATES.....................
> ...







its aight *ROLL apostrophe N* - your still my hometown favorite  :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 12:24 PM~4578909
> *its aight ROLL apostrophe N - your still my hometown favorite   :thumbsup:
> *


_SUCK ASS _ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 12:10 PM~4579181
> *SUCK ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





_
B NICE, JERK_ :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 9 2006, 01:12 PM~4579188
> *
> B NICE, JERK    :biggrin:
> *



_no more mr. nice guy_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 11:17 AM~4579224
> *no more mr. nice guy
> *


What the fuck you gonna answer my question or are you just speaking to Bubbz........answer me dammit!









:cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 9 2006, 01:26 PM~4579273
> *What the fuck you gonna answer my question or are you just speaking to Bubbz........answer me dammit!
> :cheesy:
> *



STREET LIFE- STREET RADICAL (BLUE MONTE)
LOCOS- SINGLE RADICAL (WHITE REGAL)
STREET LIFE- DOUBLE RADICAL (BLACK LINCOLN)

SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PSSSS..PSSSST WUSSAPPENING


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 01:40 PM~4579316
> *PSSSS..PSSSST WUSSAPPENING
> *



That chalios monte in your avatar? post up some full size pics cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 11:40 AM~4579316
> *PSSSS..PSSSST WUSSAPPENING
> *


Whassssssssss happening pssspsss!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2006, 02:07 PM~4579475
> *That chalios monte in your avatar? post up some full size pics cabron.  :biggrin:
> *



TOOK THAT PIC WITH MY PHONE 
TRIED TO ENLARGE IT BUT THA DAMN THINGS BLURY...NE1 KNOW WHAT TO DO?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 01:15 PM~4579525
> *TOOK THAT PIC WITH MY PHONE
> TRIED TO ENLARGE IT BUT THA DAMN THINGS BLURY...NE1 KNOW WHAT TO DO?
> *


take a new picture :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 9 2006, 02:15 PM~4579525
> *TOOK THAT PIC WITH MY PHONE
> TRIED TO ENLARGE IT BUT THA DAMN THINGS BLURY...NE1 KNOW WHAT TO DO?
> *



send them to [email protected]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 9 2006 said:


> On a personal note: BIG PROPS TO 357 FOR 'MANNING' THE GRILL FOR HOURS YESTERDAY -  :thumbsup: WITH THE EVER SO APPROPRIATE SHIRT (*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FUCK*)
> [/b]


no, his shirt said "i like sausage w/extra veins!! :roflmao: ...just kidding,big props to ADAM....im voting you in... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 9 2006, 01:32 PM~4579619
> *no, his shirt said "i like sausage w/extra veins!! :roflmao: ...just kidding,big props to ADAM....im voting you in... :biggrin:
> *




whatever charlie !!! sarah was all geared up to have you over for dinner tonight... 
white t-shirt, kazoo, rabbit, she wants you BAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ohhhh Jeremy is gonna be mad , you moving in on his woman :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Best I can do...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2006, 05:01 PM~4580780
> *Best I can do...
> *


Thats what i did too


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 9 2006 said:


> On a personal note: BIG PROPS TO 357 FOR 'MANNING' THE GRILL FOR HOURS YESTERDAY -  :thumbsup: WITH THE EVER SO APPROPRIATE SHIRT (*FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FUCK*)
> [/b]


Hi BUBBZ!! I absolutely agree with you. Next time a loaf of bread and a jar of peanut butter and jelly. Just want to thank everyone, BUBBZ, 357, REMI, SCTB, Gabe and his woman, Roman, Sal, Ang & Tyrone, CALICAT, JUSTBCUZ, ROLL'N, BIG RAY, all of the lay it low impaired and of course our unexpected out of town guests....it's always a great time hanging out with all of you.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 8 2006, 03:05 AM~4571868
> *FOR MY HOME GURLS AND MY HOMIES MY BABY GIRL FINALY MADE IT BACK TO HER DADDY :tears:  :tears:  :tears: MY BABY IS HOME NOW THANKS JEN AND DONNA FOR GIVING GOOD ADVIVICE THATS WHY I LOVE YOU ALL YOU LADIES WHERE RIGHT SHE CAME BACK :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> NOW I WANT TO WRESTLE :0  :biggrin: AND AFTER THAT A HUG
> *


Wassup Nim?? Don't trip, we always got your back!! I'm glad things turned out well for you!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

!!!!!!! HUNGRY !!!!!
[attachmentid=416665]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

YESSSSS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=416670]
[attachmentid=416671]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=416678]


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 9 2006, 04:31 PM~4581045
> *Hi BUBBZ!!  I absolutely agree with you.  Next time a loaf of bread and a jar of peanut butter and jelly.  Just want to thank everyone, BUBBZ, 357, REMI, SCTB, Gabe and his woman, Roman, Sal, Ang & Tyrone, CALICAT, JUSTBCUZ, ROLL'N, BIG RAY, all of the lay it low impaired and of course our unexpected out of town guests....it's always a great time hanging out with all of you.
> *


 :cheesy: thanks for the carne....and the 7or 8 coronas!......and the women that served it.......oh..donna>>.........you too jen!..see ya'll soon!
:worship:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 9 2006, 06:52 PM~4581953
> *:cheesy: thanks for the carne....and the 7or 8 coronas!......and the women that served it.......oh..donna>>.........you too jen!..see ya'll soon!
> :worship:
> *


We can't take all the credit!! It was a group effort! When we come to L.A. you all take care of us and everyone with us and we were just returning the favor and showin some AZ love!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone??
As some of you may have known (TROUBLE, SCTB), I was chemically induced Sunday-Monday!!!!
let's just say I had a bit tooooooo much to drink :biggrin: 
Thanks for the ride home TROUBS, even though it took me 1/2 hour to find my key to the door!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Never again...(until this weekend)!!!!!!
So back to work today.........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 06:55 AM~4584602
> *What up everyone??
> As some of you may have known (TROUBLE, SCTB), I was chemically induced Sunday-Monday!!!!
> let's just say I had a bit tooooooo much to drink :biggrin:
> ...



THIS GUY IS A DOWN ASS MUTTHA 
HE COMES OVER SATURDAY NIGHT IN BRAND NEW CLOTHES 
AND SHOES HE PUT HIS OWN ASS TO WORK, BUT HONESTLY I THINK 
WE DRANK MORE THAN WORKED. I TOOK HIM HOME AND I ASK HOW DO I GET THERE azmob:"HUH" I SAY WHERE DO YOU LIVE azmob:"FURY SEINTH UMM.....
........INTANTO" I SAY BITCH THATS WHERE WERE AT...........azmobpens eyes 
"HUH! OH WHERE WE AT UUUMMMMM....TURN ROUND BY PARK....... NO STOP I....I...... DONT KNOW........TURN TURN WIGHT HEAR" FINALLY WE FIND THE HOUSE AND HE GETS OFF SO IM WAITING AND WATCHING HIM AT THE DOOR I THINK HE WAS ASLEEP BUT IT LOOKED LIKE HE WAS TRYINY TO OPEN THE DOOR I WAS LAUGHING MY ASS OFF 10 MIN. LATER HE FINALLY GOT THE DOOR OPEN
SO THATS WHY HE WASNT OUT ON SUNDAY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 08:54 AM~4585177
> *:roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You know it's all good when you can laugh at yourself 2 days later!!!! It took me that long to recover


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 09:44 AM~4585110
> *THIS GUY IS A DOWN ASS MUTTHA
> HE COMES OVER SATURDAY NIGHT IN BRAND NEW CLOTHES
> AND SHOES HE PUT HIS OWN ASS TO WORK, BUT HONESTLY I THINK
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... shits comedy, lol. I can see trouble laughing his ass off in the car, lol. If I would of been there I would have been like, "hey fool say open says me, it might work". I would of been some funny shit to watch a drunk mobn say, "open says me" to his door, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 09:08 AM~4585259
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... shits comedy, lol. I can see trouble laughing his ass off in the car, lol. If I would of been there I would have been like, "hey fool say open says me, it might work". I would of been some funny shit to watch a drunk mobn say, "open says me" to his door, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Shit is all funny!!!! I was trying but my body would not cooperate! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 10:14 AM~4585299
> *Shit is all funny!!!! I was trying but my body would not cooperate! :biggrin:
> *



I can truthfully say I know what you mean, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

lunch.... ??? anybody?????? paaawwwweeeezzzeeeee


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 09:52 AM~4585443
> *lunch.... ??? anybody?????? paaawwwweeeezzzeeeee
> *


i guess nobody likes you that much


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 10:52 AM~4585443
> *lunch.... ??? anybody?????? paaawwwweeeezzzeeeee
> *


You're too far from me.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 09:52 AM~4585443
> *lunch.... ??? anybody?????? paaawwwweeeezzzeeeee
> *


we're ordering in, we're still trying to get everything packed up for Germany,
don't know yet, but looks like they might delay our trip until the end of March.
looks like i still got a jog until then :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

i meant a job!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what up Fred??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 10:11 AM~4585584
> *what up Fred??
> *


heading over to 357s house :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 10:06 AM~4585546
> *i meant a job!!!!!
> *




HEY BUDDY.... YOU KNOW YOU CAN CLICK 'EDIT' AND GO AND FIX IT.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 10:15 AM~4585616
> *HEY BUDDY.... YOU KNOW YOU CAN CLICK 'EDIT' AND GO AND FIX IT.... HAHAHAHA
> *


Yea, thanks for the info.......300 some posts later :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 10:22 AM~4585654
> *Yea, thanks for the info.......300 some posts later :biggrin:
> *



BETTER LATE THAN NEVER... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

well, gotta get back to work......until lunch.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey bubbz what are they doing at your house?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 10 2006, 10:03 AM~4585524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, OK.. I'LL GIVE IT UP.... :happysad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 11:34 AM~4585743
> *GET A JOB CLOSER.... :happysad:
> OK, OK.. I'LL GIVE IT UP....  :happysad:
> *



How bout you get a closer job to me?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 10:33 AM~4585735
> *Hey bubbz what are they doing at your house?
> *



_I know today Adam is doing a few things to LEON's *nephews system*.... (LEON - Majestic-blue regal.... ) then our homeboy PACO just bought a new 745 I and needs the system taking out of the tahoe ...thats just today...... blah blah blah.. not sure when BIG RAY is sceduled to come back over... but ADAMS got a lot of work lined up.... THANKS TO ALL THE REFERRALS!! Plus, my 'honey do' list... hahaha.... _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 10:38 AM~4585773
> *How bout you get a closer job to me?
> *




PHUCK... LETS JUST QUIT.... !!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 11:49 AM~4585863
> *
> PHUCK... LETS JUST QUIT.... !!
> *



If only it were that easy.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

S.C.T.B. - how did your pictures of Sunday come out... anything worth posting??? did you even take any?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 12:50 PM~4586286
> *S.C.T.B. - how did your pictures of Sunday come out... anything worth posting??? did you even take any?
> *



Obviously not... he would of poster them already. GOSH!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Ilyciah M? who are you?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Out to lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yea...let's be like BUBBZ, you got to post more info about yourself!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 11:50 AM~4586286
> *S.C.T.B. - how did your pictures of Sunday come out... anything worth posting??? did you even take any?
> *


 So what is going down this weekend???
This time, I'm not getting fuked up like last Saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 12:59 PM~4586363
> *So what is going down this weekend???
> This time, I'm not getting fuked up like last Saturday night :biggrin:
> *



LIAR....CAUSE YOUR HANGING OUT WITH ME FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT....
............GOTTA BREAK YOU IN SOME WAY  CANT HAVE YOU FALLING DOWN
ALL THE TIME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 12:10 PM~4586442
> *LIAR....CAUSE YOUR HANGING OUT WITH ME FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT....
> ............GOTTA BREAK YOU IN SOME WAY  CANT HAVE YOU FALLING DOWN
> ALL THE TIME
> *




whoa yer gonna 'break him in' YES YES YES!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 10 2006, 11:54 AM~4586330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





woof woof woof


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 01:12 PM~4586458
> *whoa yer gonna 'break him in'  YES YES YES!
> *


_"JOTA"_ WHY DOES EVERTHING GOTTA BE GAY WITH YOU?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 12:13 PM~4586467
> *"JOTA" WHY DOES EVERTHING GOTTA BE GAY WITH YOU?
> *




hey you said it playboy.. i'm just clarifing. . . .
.... *gonna get him drunk and break him in... *RIGHT??? isn't that what you said...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 01:14 PM~4586479
> *hey you said it playboy.. i'm just clarifing. . . .
> .... gonna get him drunk and break him in... RIGHT??? isn't that what you said...
> *



I'D INVITE BUT, I'LL BE HANGIN WITH MY FELLOW RIDERZ AND WELL YOU KNOW.................THEY THIRSTY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 01:52 PM~4586749
> *I'D INVITE BUT, I'LL BE HANGIN WITH MY FELLOW RIDERZ AND WELL YOU KNOW.................THEY THIRSTY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You guys are comedy.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 11:52 AM~4586749
> *I'D INVITE BUT, I'LL BE HANGIN WITH MY FELLOW RIDERZ AND WELL YOU KNOW.................THEY THIRSTY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chugalug!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 10 2006, 01:10 PM~4586868
> *chugalug!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




phckn ******* .... the whole bunch of you...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 12:15 PM~4586912
> *phckn ******* .... the whole bunch of you...
> *


Sniff BIRDSHIT SUCKA!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 01:15 PM~4586912
> *phckn ******* .... the whole bunch of you...
> *



your drinking to much
[attachmentid=417701]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 02:15 PM~4586912
> *phckn ******* .... the whole bunch of you...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh shit we have all of the Riderz on here. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 10 2006, 01:20 PM~4586945
> *Sniff BIRDSHIT SUCKA!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 10 2006, 01:20 PM~4586955
> *your drinking to much
> [attachmentid=417701]
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 12:10 PM~4586442
> *LIAR....CAUSE YOUR HANGING OUT WITH ME FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT....
> ............GOTTA BREAK YOU IN SOME WAY  CANT HAVE YOU FALLING DOWN
> ALL THE TIME
> *


Alright!!!! WHat the fuk are we doing anyway??
If I agreed to something last Saturday (cause I don't remember!!) then let's do it!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 01:15 PM~4586912
> *phckn ******* .... the whole bunch of you...
> *


Hey, hey, hey, I'm not gay....my boyfriend is!!! Jus fukn wit ya' :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 02:49 PM~4587241
> *Hey, hey, hey, I'm not gay....my boyfriend is!!! Jus fukn wit ya' :roflmao:
> *


THAT JUST CLARIFIED THAT YOU ARE GAY,****,******,QUER
FORGET ABOUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 10 2006, 01:51 PM~4587252
> *THAT JUST CLARIFIED THAT YOU ARE GAY,****,******,QUER
> FORGET ABOUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


cereal, what's in tap for this weekend?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 01:52 PM~4587268
> *cereal, what's in tap for this weekend?
> *



YOUR ASS :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

dammit... i'm gone for a minute.. and I miss all the gay talk... now, whose tapping whose ass this weekend??? which one of you is grabbing your ankles...?? DAMMIT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 10 2006, 02:07 PM~4587431
> *dammit... i'm gone for a minute.. and I miss all the gay talk... now, whose tapping whose ass this weekend??? which one of you is grabbing your ankles...?? DAMMIT
> *


Not mine.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 12:49 PM~4587241
> *Hey, hey, hey, I'm not gay....my boyfriend is!!! Jus fukn wit ya' :roflmao:
> *


"QUEER!"


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey TROUBS, what did I do with that cd I had??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 02:09 PM~4587452
> *Not mine.
> *


BUBBZ, are they still hiring there??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 03:18 PM~4587541
> *BUBBZ, are they still hiring there??
> *



This is the longest I've seen you online without saying, "my boss is coming I'll see you guys later." :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 02:19 PM~4587555
> *This is the longest I've seen you online without saying, "my boss is coming I'll see you guys later."  :biggrin:
> *


I've moved department's. he's still around but can't do shit now!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta go...................... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 03:36 PM~4587711
> *Gotta go...................... :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2006, 02:18 PM~4587541
> *BUBBZ, are they still hiring there??
> *



WE ACTUALLY JUST HIRED BACK SOMEONE THAT QUIT 1 MONTH AGO... 
I WONT KNOW ABOUT HIRING SOMEONE UNTIL THE LAST WEEK OF JAN/1ST WEEK OF FEB.. WILL LET YOU KNOW..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I got my High Rollerz bro in here, sup?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 02:54 PM~4587885
> *I got my High Rollerz bro in here, sup?
> *



Chillin on my day off homie... finally get to chill with the "morning crew" :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2006, 03:58 PM~4587923
> *Chillin on my day off homie... finally get to chill with the "morning crew"  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahahaha... I take it you just woke up, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 03:20 PM~4588092
> *Hahahaha... I take it you just woke up, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



:around: what makes u say that? :tongue:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2006, 04:44 PM~4588296
> *:around:  what makes u say that?  :tongue:
> *



Kick it with the morning crew? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2006, 04:26 PM~4588502
> *Kick it with the morning crew?  :biggrin:
> *



hmm... yeah ur right... i'm more the afternoon/late night type of guy... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone.....fuk, it's too damn early for all this.
i'm still recovering!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 06:56 AM~4592412
> *What up everyone.....fuk, it's too damn early for all this.
> i'm still recovering!!!
> *



ROOHUHUKIEEEEEE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 07:32 AM~4592662
> *ROOHUHUKIEEEEEE
> *


 Fuk dat!!!, you got to remember, I hadn't drank in 3 years!!!!
I'm still trying to catch up!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BEFORE SHE ASK'S...................................................
NE1 WANT TO GO TO LUNCH WITH BUBBZ TODAY?................................

_NOPE_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 08:33 AM~4592667
> *Fuk dat!!!, you got to remember, I hadn't drank in 3 years!!!!
> I'm still trying to catch up!
> *



LIKE I SAID "ROOHUHUKIEEEEEE"!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 07:33 AM~4592668
> *NE1 WANT TO GO TO LUNCH WITH BUBBZ TODAY.......HAHAHA
> *


Depends, like what time??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What are we doing friday??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 07:33 AM~4592668
> *BEFORE SHE ASK'S...................................................
> NE1 WANT TO GO TO LUNCH WITH BUBBZ TODAY?................................
> 
> ...




THATS PHCKD UP TROUBS.... SHIT, YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO GO TO LUNCH WITH ME... YOU AINT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 07:35 AM~4592675
> *Depends, like what time??
> *


Forget it, I got alot to do today.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 11 2006, 07:35 AM~4592675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up R4L???
I'm gone on this computer this morning......it will be the only chance today.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 07:40 AM~4592699
> *What up R4L???
> I'm gone on this computer this morning......it will be the only chance today.
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE. JUST CHILLIN AT WORK


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 07:40 AM~4592699
> *What up R4L???
> I'm gone on this computer this morning......it will be the only chance today.
> *





'*R4L*?????' DONT YOU SING THAT _LAFFY TAFFY _SONG???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 11 2006, 07:41 AM~4592705
> *WHAT UP HOMIE.  JUST CHILLIN AT WORK
> *


Speaking of work...I'll check in later at lunch to see what everyone is up to, break over!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 07:42 AM~4592710
> *'R4L?????' DONT YOU SING THAT LAFFY TAFFY SONG???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HOWS THE COCK SELLING THIS MORNING... GOING GOOD?


HAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 08:48 AM~4592739
> *HOWS THE COCK SELLING THIS MORNING... GOING GOOD?
> HAHAHA
> *



THANK GOD YOU KEEP PLACING THEM ORDERS
[attachmentid=418687]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 07:56 AM~4592790
> *THANK GOD YOU KEEP PLACING THEM ORDERS
> [attachmentid=418687]
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 06:56 AM~4592412
> *What up everyone.....fuk, it's too damn early for all this.
> i'm still recovering!!!
> *



Hahahahaha... trouble thinks I drink like a fish, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up frank? :biggrin:

What up bubbz?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 08:48 AM~4593023
> *What up frank?  :biggrin:
> 
> What up bubbz?
> *



SUPPER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 09:23 AM~4592923
> *Hahahahaha... trouble thinks I drink like a fish, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=418714] 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 10:07 AM~4593155
> *[attachmentid=418714]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahaha... an amphibious ninja, lol.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERE DID BUBB...I MEAN SWEET SUNSHINE GO?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 09:13 AM~4593197
> *WHERE DID BUBB...I MEAN SWEET SUNSHINE GO?
> *




SHES TRYING TO FIND PICTURES OF HOTTIES... I TOLD HER TO KEEP LOOKING... HAHAHAHA ... J/P


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 10:27 AM~4593296
> *SHES TRYING TO FIND PICTURES OF HOTTIES... I TOLD HER TO KEEP LOOKING... HAHAHAHA ... J/P
> *



Hahahaha... That's durty.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WE ATE @ *ROOSTERS* LAST NIGHT.. SHIT WAS PRETTY GOOD.... WASN'T IT S.C.T.B? --- WAIT, DID I SAY ROOSTERS.. I MEANT *RED ROBINS*... :biggrin: 



AND HMM HMM HMM.. DAMN... WAS *DAIRY TROUBLE *GOOD...!!!!!! OOPS, THERE I GO AGAIN.. I MEAN, *DAIRY QUEEN*!! :biggrin:!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 10:34 AM~4593352
> *WE ATE @ ROOSTERS LAST NIGHT.. SHIT WAS PRETTY GOOD.... WASN'T IT S.C.T.B? --- WAIT, DID I SAY ROOSTERS.. I MEANT RED ROBINS...  :biggrin:
> AND HMM HMM HMM..  DAMN... WAS DAIRY TROUBLE GOOD...!!!!!!  OOPS, THERE I GO AGAIN.. I MEAN, DAIRY QUEEN!!  :biggrin:!
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

:tongue: Hi Bubbz!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SweetSunshine_@Jan 11 2006, 09:50 AM~4593463
> *:tongue: Hi Bubbz!
> *


_sup girly girl ----_ :wave: 
_whats crack a lackin ...._


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 09:51 AM~4593469
> *sup girly girl ----  :wave:
> whats crack a lackin ....
> *




THATS GAY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:52 AM~4593479
> *THATS GAY
> *




GELL - US ??????


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 09:54 AM~4593497
> *jealous....
> *


 I believe the correct term is "Lesbian" not "gay"... it's ok Bubbz... some people will just never understand us... one day...


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SweetSunshine_@Jan 11 2006, 09:57 AM~4593517
> *I believe the correct term is "Lesbian" not "gay"... it's ok Bubbz... some people will just never understand us... one day...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SO TRUE... ! hahaha... & how would he know you have a "CADILLAC" Escalade??? 
(Whats _"Crack a LACKIN"_!) they dont understand.. but they'll watch like a mutha...


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 09:34 AM~4593352
> *WE ATE @ ROOSTERS LAST NIGHT.. SHIT WAS PRETTY GOOD.... WASN'T IT S.C.T.B? --- WAIT, DID I SAY ROOSTERS.. I MEANT RED ROBINS...  :biggrin:
> AND HMM HMM HMM..  DAMN... WAS DAIRY TROUBLE GOOD...!!!!!!  OOPS, THERE I GO AGAIN.. I MEAN, DAIRY QUEEN!!  :biggrin:!
> *



SO SHES SAYING I TASTE GOOD


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 10:00 AM~4593540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SO TRUE... ! hahaha... & how would he know you have a "CADILLAC" Escalade???
> ...



:banghead: 
I am seriously going to die of boredom! What do I do around here again???
Why am I on the payroll?


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey bubbz can you help a old homie out???? I live in Mo. now but grew up in south side Chandler. I am incontact with some people from Guadalupe who are unable to access the internet and are looking for some pictures of thier cars. Most of them are from "Reds hydro that was in Phx thats where the shop was at. I think I seen my friends sons car posted his name is "moco" looks like he was showing his car with a club that had the word Royal in it. Like I said I dont live out there any more so not familar with cc names.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATER623_@Jan 11 2006, 10:03 AM~4593556
> *SO SHES SAYING I TASTE GOOD
> *





depends who you are...... ROOSTER OR a DAIRY QUEEN... ???


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 10:05 AM~4593567
> *depends who you are...... ROOSTER OR a DAIRY QUEEN... ???
> *


YOU SAID "THE DAIRY OF TROUBLE TASTE GOOD"

AND QUIT TALKING TO YOURSELF


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 11 2006, 10:05 AM~4593562
> *hey bubbz can you help a old homie out???? I live in Mo. now but grew up in south side Chandler. I am incontact with some people from Guadalupe who are unable to access the internet and are looking for some pictures of thier cars. Most of them are from "Reds hydro that was in Phx thats where the shop was at. I think I seen my friends sons car posted his name is "moco" looks like he was showing his car with a club that had the word Royal in it. Like I said I dont live out there any more so not familar with cc names.
> *



!! *BIG UPS TO MY CHANDLER HOMIES *!!!! could be ROYAL FANTASY or ROYAL IMAGE.... what car is it???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATER623_@Jan 11 2006, 10:06 AM~4593576
> *YOU SAID "THE DAIRY OF TROUBLE TASTE GOOD"
> 
> AND QUIT TALKING TO YOURSELF
> *




WTF????


----------



## HATER623 (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 10:12 AM~4593608
> *!! BIG UPS TO MY CHANDLER HOMIES !!!! coudl eb ROYAL FANTASY or ROYAL IMAGE.... what car is it???
> *



WTF IS "coudl eb"...............CHIT U FIXED IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATER623_@Jan 11 2006, 10:15 AM~4593629
> *WTF IS "coudl eb"...............CHIT U FIXED IT
> *



such a hater....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

give it up mikey


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

bubbz well i am kinda stupid and having a hard time navigating this web site I dont use the computer much so be patient with me. HIs nast name is Carrillo his mom is Robert and Emma they live off Palm Lane. anyway he had a truck it was purple and back then his girlfriends name was Clarissa I belive any way the picture i seen the other day looked like his ride


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

thats t to far........sorry


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 10:32 AM~4593727
> *wtf?????????
> *





fuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
























and RIDERZ 4 LIFE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 11:34 AM~4593740
> *fuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> and RIDERZ 4 LIFE
> *



yeah............3 some.........hey hey im just playing Adams my friend


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 10:37 AM~4593757
> *yeah............3 some.........hey hey im just playing Adams my friend
> *



DONT GET ALL BUTTY HURT WERE JUST PLAYING :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

For a muthafucka that says muthafucka a lot this muthafucka says muthafucka all the muthafuckin time! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 11:40 AM~4593776
> *For a muthafucka that says muthafucka a lot this muthafucka says muthafucka all the muthafuckin time!  :biggrin:
> *


muthafucka say whaaaaatttttt?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 11:42 AM~4593790
> *muthafucka say whaaaaatttttt?
> *



Que?

Hey bubbz what's tan-taran? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 11:47 AM~4593818
> *Que?
> 
> Hey bubbz what's tan-taran?  :biggrin:
> *



shes que todo el booty agreto


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 11 2006, 10:29 AM~4593712
> *bubbz well i am kinda stupid and having a hard time navigating this web site I dont use the computer much so be patient with me. HIs nast name is Carrillo his mom is Robert and Emma they live off Palm Lane. anyway he had a truck it was purple and back then his girlfriends name was Clarissa I belive any way the picture i seen the other day looked like his ride
> *



its cool bro.. it took each of us a min. to get this down too!!! never heard of them.... never seen the truck.. if you find the picture again... right click on it... go to save... and then post it in here... or just tell us where its @ on layitlow... not sure why GUAD isn't able to get on right now... tell him keep trying...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

tan..ta ra ran.....here she is


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

c'mon you know i was playing.....i was gonna take you 
to lunch but you dont answer your phone....o'well


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

there all in jail "fool" (lol thats an ol chanlder word no offense lol) and are gonna be there for a very long time it looks like. So they are asking me to look for people who may have pictures or videos of thier hops etc.. There lawyer sent me a cd of one and they just are looking for people who may have more. I am trying to navigate this uuuuuugggg


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 11:52 AM~4593854
> *its cool bro.. it took each of us a min. to get this down too!!! never heard of them.... never seen the truck.. if you find the picture again... right click on it... go to save... and then post it in here... or just tell us where its @ on layitlow... not sure why GUAD isn't able to get on right now... tell him keep trying...
> *



I think she might be female according to the screen name...


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

by the way is sissstar not bro


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 11 2006, 12:01 PM~4593898
> *by the way is sissstar not bro
> *



Confirmed!


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

your alert this morning er afternoon insidious thanks for noticeing :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 11 2006, 12:03 PM~4593908
> *your alert this morning er afternoon  insidious thanks for noticeing :thumbsup:
> *



I'm always "alert", lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 11 2006, 10:01 AM~4593898
> *by the way is sissstar not bro
> *


tHATS RIGHT! Get it straight!


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

:around: :around: keep on your toes.....guy..... I always say its the paranoid that survive.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 11 2006, 12:10 PM~4593956
> *:around:  :around: keep on your toes.....guy..... I always say its the paranoid that survive.
> *



Hahahaha... all the time.


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

alright guys I think this is flowing a little easier as far as finding my way around...finally got my self unsubcribed from "houston lowriders" now there a bunch of real fools. Still havent quite figured out how i ended up on that scirb list.  Just glad to be in az :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 11 2006, 11:04 AM~4593916
> *tHATS RIGHT!  Get it straight!
> *




thats enough out of you. 





































FUCK TROUBLE ........ Garcia's...... thats hurts homie...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 10:59 AM~4593881
> *I think she might be female according to the screen name...
> *



wasnt even paying attention... soooorrrwweeeeeeeeeee


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 12:33 PM~4594080
> *wasnt even paying attention... soooorrrwweeeeeeeeeee
> *



Hahahahaha... well lunch time. :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 11:30 AM~4594066
> *thats enough out of you.
> FUCK TROUBLE ........ Garcia's...... thats hurts homie...
> *



That food was good 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:58 AM~4594205
> *That food was good 2 :biggrin:
> *



i bet it was JERK!! 

did you @ least bring me back any leftovers..?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 12:00 PM~4594221
> *i bet it was JERK!!
> 
> did you @ least bring me back any leftovers..?
> *



there wasn't any


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BuBBZ is getting mad


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 12:03 PM~4594235
> *BuBBZ is getting mad
> *



Need a nap now to full to work


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 01:00 PM~4594221
> *i bet it was JERK!!
> 
> did you @ least bring me back any leftovers..?
> *


here you go 
[attachmentid=418843]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 11 2006, 12:03 PM~4594239
> *Need a nap now to fool to work
> *



i think you mean full.... naw,,, your right FOOL!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 12:04 PM~4594243
> *here you go
> [attachmentid=418843]
> *



:guns:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 11 2006, 10:58 AM~4594205
> *That food was good 2 :biggrin:
> *


     

hummmm? I wonder what the heck you are talking about.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam, I missed all this shit in a span of 4 hours!!!
I need another vacation :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright people, back to work here, later..... :wave:


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey heres the truck I am talking about......patients here goes hope it works :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

We need more pics!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

thats all I have


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YES.. THERES ALOT OF PICTURES HERE TO FCK WIH!!! YES!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 02:00 PM~4595009
> *We need more pics!
> *



I GOT SOME MORE, BUT ITS ALL VIDEO... HOW CAN I POST THEM FROM MY CAMCORDER??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 11 2006, 03:12 PM~4595102
> *thats all I have
> *



LOOOHOOO.........SER


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:16 PM~4595126
> *I GOT SOME MORE, BUT ITS ALL VIDEO... HOW CAN I POST THEM FROM MY CAMCORDER??
> *



I TAKE IT THAT IT DOESNT TAKE STILL SHOTS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:16 PM~4595126
> *I GOT SOME MORE, BUT ITS ALL VIDEO... HOW CAN I POST THEM FROM MY CAMCORDER??
> *


make the pics by taking stills of the recording. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 02:20 PM~4595168
> *I TAKE IT THAT IT DOESNT TAKE STILL SHOTS
> *




YEAH IT DOES STILLS... LIKE WHEN ME AND ADAM HAVE IT SET UP... WE... UHHH... WE.... UHHHH. WAIT, UMMM NEVER MIND...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 02:22 PM~4595187
> *make the pics by taking stills of the recording.  :biggrin:
> *




CAN YOU REALLY DO THAT??? SOUNDS GOOD...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:22 PM~4595191
> *YEAH IT DOES STILLS... LIKE WHEN ME AND ADAM HAVE IT SET UP... WE... UHHH... WE.... UHHHH. WAIT, UMMM NEVER MIND...
> *



Something tells me that your room look like craig's uncle elroy's, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:23 PM~4595196
> *CAN YOU REALLY DO THAT??? SOUNDS GOOD...
> *



OH MY GOD ARE YOU BLONDE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 02:24 PM~4595205
> *Something tells me that your room look like craig's uncle elroy's, lol.  :biggrin:
> *




"GIVE YOU AUNT SUGAR SOME SUGAR" HAHAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 03:24 PM~4595209
> *OH MY GOD ARE YOU BLONDE
> *


I don't know could this be hair die??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 02:27 PM~4595240
> *I don't know could this be hair die???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NO, MY HAIR IS VERY ALIVE AND HEALTHY... NO DIE...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:30 PM~4595255
> *NO, MY HAIR IS VERY ALIVE AND HEALTHY... NO DIE...
> *



RIIIIGGGGHHHHT... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 02:40 PM~4595323
> *RIIIIGGGGHHHHT...  :biggrin:
> *



YOU TOO!!! GEEEEZZZZZZ ... I NEED NEW TEAM MATES...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:40 PM~4595333
> *YOU TOO!!! GEEEEZZZZZZ ... I NEED NEW TEAM MATES...
> *



WHERES JEN....HAHA............


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 02:42 PM~4595349
> *WHERES JEN....HAHA............
> *





DONT MAKE ME HURT YOU...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:47 PM~4595390
> *DONT MAKE ME HURT YOU...
> *



No, this is rick james...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2006, 02:54 PM~4595444
> *No, this is rick james...
> 
> 
> ...





no, this is rick james... 






he's gonna kill me...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!! That is one crazy looking dude!!!
I'm out of here, leaving early, the ex-called me and she wanted to spend some quality time again-get to know our bodies once more :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'll call you later TROUBLE....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 03:27 PM~4595709
> *WTF!!! That is one crazy looking dude!!!
> I'm out of here, leaving early, the ex-called me and she wanted to spend some quality time again-get to know our bodies once more :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'll call you later TROUBLE....
> *




TROUBLES YOUR EX??? WTF>>>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:27 PM~4595715
> *TROUBLES YOUR EX??? WTF>>>
> *


WTF!!! Dam girl, your stuck on this gay shit huh??
Is there something about you we don't know!!!??


After i get done doing my thing....i was going to call TROUBLE to see what he was up to.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 03:34 PM~4595772
> *WTF!!! Dam girl, your stuck on this gay shit huh??
> Is there something about you we don't know!!!??
> *




again, just looking for clarification.. you said, my ex wants me to stop by, leaving now, TROUBS, i'll call you tonight... 
SORRY... IT LOOKED GAY WHEN I READ IT.. HAHAHA LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 03:34 PM~4595772
> *After i get done doing my thing....i was going to call TROUBLE to see what he was up to.
> *



OK, WELL, THAT MAKES MORE SENSE...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 03:35 PM~4595783
> *again, just looking for clarification.. you said, my ex wants me to stop by, leaving now, TROUBS, i'll call you tonight...
> SORRY... IT LOOKED GAY WHEN I READ IT.. HAHAHA LOL
> *



I'll clarify myself next time :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Later :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 11 2006, 03:38 PM~4595818
> *Later :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


BUH-BYE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 02:35 PM~4595783
> *again, just looking for clarification.. you said, my ex wants me to stop by, leaving now, TROUBS, i'll call you tonight...
> SORRY... IT LOOKED GAY WHEN I READ IT.. HAHAHA LOL
> *


IT did look gay...... :0 

"QUEER!" "QUEER!"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I couldn't resist doing my own version :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 11 2006, 03:49 PM~4595945
> *I coulnn't resist doing my own version :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YERS IS MUCH BETTER.. BUT YOU GET THE IDEA...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 11 2006, 02:49 PM~4595945
> *I coulnn't resist doing my own version :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Holy shit! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: 
Just checking in reeeeeeeeal quick. See everyone later!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 11 2006, 03:52 PM~4595973
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Just checking in reeeeeeeeal quick. See everyone later!!!!
> *


WASS UP DEE!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 11 2006, 04:53 PM~4595983
> *WASS UP DEE!!
> *



HE SAID REAL QUIK..........LATER MEANS LATER....HES OUT SUCKA
JUST LIKE YOU ON LUNCH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 03:57 PM~4596017
> *HE SAID REAL QUIK..........LATER MEANS LATER....HES OUT SUCKA
> JUST LIKE YOU ON LUNCH
> *




YEAH, BUT WHEN HE LOGS ON AGAIN, HE CAN SEE I SAID WASSUP.... I'M NOT A JERK LIKE YOU...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BETTER QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD
AND WE WILL BE LIKE TEN PAGES GONE TOO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 11 2006, 03:58 PM~4596027
> *BETTER QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD
> AND WE WILL BE LIKE TEN PAGES GONE TOO
> *




WTF?? 








9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, TROUBLE, RedDog


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ALMOST FORGOT... JERK!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Just busted out a lot of work. :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PEACE OUT muttafuckas........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT IS YO'S !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 11 2006, 04:35 PM~4596326
> *WHAT IT IS YO'S !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




WUTS CRAKIN MARINATE?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 11 2006, 05:36 PM~4596335
> *WUTS CRAKIN MARINATE?
> *


NOTHING JUST KICKIN AT WORK FOOL!!

TIME FOR THE DIRTY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 11 2006, 04:37 PM~4596343
> *NOTHING JUST KICKIN AT WORK FOOL!!
> 
> TIME FOR THE DIRTY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




LET ME GET MY LLENTES ON WEY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=419148]
[attachmentid=419149]
[attachmentid=419150]
[attachmentid=419151]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=419157]
[attachmentid=419158]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam!!! I love this morning!
Got to see some nice pics, now I'm ready to work! :biggrin: 
Oh, what up everyone???!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 11 2006, 03:37 PM~4596343
> *NOTHING JUST KICKIN AT WORK FOOL!!
> 
> TIME FOR THE DIRTY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey man you and R.,'y crack me up with all the "dirty". I checked in and bang! tits and ass earlier than usual. So there I am scrolling down of course, and in walks in my boss and busts me. It was funny as hell..... :roflmao: :roflmao: He's like "what are you looking at?"

Keep up the "dirty!"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's crackin Bubbz?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WATS UP EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 08:40 AM~4601300
> *Hey man you and R.,'y crack me up with all the "dirty".  I checked in and bang! tits and ass earlier than usual.  So there I am scrolling down of course, and in walks in my boss and busts me.  It was funny as hell..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: He's like "what are you looking at?"
> 
> Keep up the "dirty!"
> *



THATS THE EVENING CREW HOMIE!!! :biggrin: 

"MORE TONIGHT"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 07:40 AM~4601302
> *What's crackin Bubbz?
> *




WHAT IT DUUUUUU *PHX SS RIDER*!!!! 

I AGREE, THESE WOMEN ARE BEAUTIFUL... BUT HOW ABOUT A LITTLE ACTION FOR THE LADIES IN HERE... A LITTLE GAY PORN GOES A LONG WAY... HAHAHA LOL


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 12 2006, 07:43 AM~4601309
> *WATS UP EVERYBODY :wave:
> *




SUP D4L - I MEAN *R4L* !!!! !!!! !!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 07:40 AM~4601300
> *Hey man you and R.,'y crack me up with all the "dirty".  I checked in and bang! tits and ass earlier than usual.  So there I am scrolling down of course, and in walks in my boss and busts me.  It was funny as hell..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: He's like "what are you looking at?"
> 
> Keep up the "dirty!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just got busted too!!! I was showing the homies here at work, then someone taps me on my shoulder and say's "so this is what you call work"!!!
I was like "oh shit man, my bad"!!!
What up everyone??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:44 AM~4601317
> *WHAT IT DUUUUUU PHX SS RIDER!!!!
> 
> I AGREE, THESE WOMEN ARE BEAUTIFUL... BUT HOW ABOUT A LITTLE ACTION FOR THE LADIES IN HERE... A LITTLE GAY PORN GOES A LONG WAY... HAHAHA LOL
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 06:44 AM~4601317
> *WHAT IT DUUUUUU PHX SS RIDER!!!!
> 
> I AGREE, THESE WOMEN ARE BEAUTIFUL... BUT HOW ABOUT A LITTLE ACTION FOR THE LADIES IN HERE... A LITTLE GAY PORN GOES A LONG WAY... HAHAHA LOL
> *


It just goes up and down.....and never leaves the ground  

Just say no to gay porn unless they are lesbians, then its ok.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 07:47 AM~4601331
> *It just goes up and down.....and never leaves the ground
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

God morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Now that I got busted, it's time for work, later..... :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 07:46 AM~4601328
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *



OH... C'MON.. .. ITS ONLY FAIR....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 06:49 AM~4601344
> *God morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 
Oops I me GOOD not God....sorry sorry sorry :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 08:47 AM~4601331
> *It just goes up and down.....and never leaves the ground
> 
> Just say no to gay porn unless they are lesbians, then its ok.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 06:50 AM~4601350
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck it I can't type this morning.....I meant "mean" not "me"....sorry sorry 'bout that :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY *PHX SS RIDER *- YOU MIGHT WANT TO 'RELIEVE' SOME 'STRESS' IN A QUICK BATHROOM BREAK... WE'LL MISS YOU .... BUT LOOKS LIKE ALL THIS EXCITEMENT GOTS YOU ALL FLUSTERED.... HAHAHA :biggrin: 





/SUP MOBN - SUP MARINATE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 06:56 AM~4601378
> *HEY PHX SS RIDER - YOU MIGHT WANT TO 'RELIEVE' SOME 'STRESS' IN A QUICK BATHROOM BREAK... WE'LL MISS YOU .... BUT LOOKS LIKE ALL THIS EXCITEMENT GOTS YOU ALL FLUSTERED.... HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> /SUP MOBN - SUP MARINATE
> *


Hehehehe...I'll be right back!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:50 AM~4601349
> *OH... C'MON.. .. ITS ONLY FAIR....
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:56 AM~4601378
> *HEY PHX SS RIDER - YOU MIGHT WANT TO 'RELIEVE' SOME 'STRESS' IN A QUICK BATHROOM BREAK... WE'LL MISS YOU .... BUT LOOKS LIKE ALL THIS EXCITEMENT GOTS YOU ALL FLUSTERED.... HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> /SUP MOBN - SUP MARINATE
> *



WHAT IT IS!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS
[attachmentid=420051]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 09:02 AM~4601403
> *WUTT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS
> [attachmentid=420051]
> *


 :0 SORRY SITE 
NO MORE BEER FOR U :thumbsdown:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 WANNA BUY A CAR
[attachmentid=420053]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 07:02 AM~4601403
> *WUTT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS
> [attachmentid=420051]
> *


Looks like you wrecked?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 07:04 AM~4601408
> *NE1 WANNA BUY A CAR
> [attachmentid=420053]
> *


I do.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

He took out a red BMW


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOOL WERE U DRUNK?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SHUT THE FUCK UP -- TROUBS.. YOU DIDN'T....


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 08:09 AM~4601434
> *FOOL WERE U DRUNK?
> *



NO he wasnt


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MOBN - I'D CANCEL THOSE LESSONS YOU WERE GONNA LEARN FROM TROUBLE...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:12 AM~4601449
> *MOBN - I'D CANCEL THOSE LESSONS YOU WERE GONNA LEARN FROM TROUBLE...
> *



NO NO DRINKINKING IT WAS JUST AFTER WORK...HELL I CANT SAY THAT CAUSE IVE LEFT WORK DRUNK BEFORE.....ALL I CAN SAY IS DO NOT ENTER THE TURNING LANE ON THE DOUBLE LINE OR IT IS YOUR FAULT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:15 AM~4601459
> *NO NO DRINKINKING IT WAS JUST AFTER WORK...HELL I CANT SAY THAT CAUSE IVE LEFT WORK DRUNK BEFORE.....ALL I CAN SAY IS DO NOT ENTER THE TURNING LANE ON THE DOUBLE LINE OR IT IS YOUR FAULT
> *



YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME... TROUBS... I'M SO DISAPPOINTED.... I LOVE THAT CAR!! !! !! YOU OK?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:19 AM~4601478
> *YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME... TROUBS... I'M SO DISAPPOINTED.... I LOVE THAT CAR!! !! !! YOU OK?
> *











8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BUBBZinAZ, Riderz-4-Life, SouthCentralTrueBlue, TROUBLE, INSIDIOUS, marinate, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:19 AM~4601478
> *YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME... TROUBS... I'M SO DISAPPOINTED.... I LOVE THAT CAR!! !! !! YOU OK?
> *


I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME.................... :angry: 
HEY YOU KNOW THAT SAYING 
"WHAT DOESNT KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER".................WTF KIND OF SHIT 
IS THAT........................CAUSE I DONT FEEL STRONG RIGHT NOW :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:22 AM~4601487
> *I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME.................... :angry:
> HEY YOU  KNOW THAT SAYING
> "WHAT DOESNT KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER".................WTF KIND OF SHIT
> ...



... IF I DIDN'T CARE I WOULDN'T ASK IF YOU WERE OK!


P/S ----> THE SONG IS TRUE....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NOW BOTH OF MY CARS ARE _"CHIPPIN_"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:24 AM~4601493
> *NOW BOTH OF MY CARS ARE "CHIPPIN"
> *


OH, SHIT.. DONT BAD THINGS HAPPEN IN 3'S..... ?? 
I WOULDN'T DRIVE 'A's CAR FOR A WHILE.... AND YOU SURE AS HELL AIN'T DRIVING MINE.... HAHAHA J/P


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:23 AM~4601492
> *... IF I DIDN'T CARE I WOULDN'T ASK IF YOU WERE OK!
> *



NAAH...I'M STRAIGHT IT WAS JUST CRAZY I NEVER BEEN IN AN ACCIDENT BEFORE.....WHAT REALLY SUCKED WAS TO SEE MY DAUGHTERS CARS SEAT GET THROWN AROUND. MY CAR ONLY HAS TWO SEAT BELTS SO I HAVE TO PUT HER ON THE END BY THE DOOR, LUCKILY SHE WASNT WITH ME YET


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:24 AM~4601493
> *NOW BOTH OF MY CARS ARE "CHIPPIN"
> *


CHIPPER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






Seriously bro that sucks, your gonna fix it right?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:26 AM~4601499
> *OH, SHIT.. DONT BAD THINGS HAPPEN IN 3'S..... ??
> I WOULDN'T DRIVE 'A's CAR FOR A WHILE.... AND YOU SURE AS HELL AIN'T DRIVING MINE.... HAHAHA J/P
> *



Sup er'body?

Dang trouble that sucks about the car. So you really wanna sell it?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:26 AM~4601499
> *OH, SHIT.. DONT BAD THINGS HAPPEN IN 3'S..... ??
> I WOULDN'T DRIVE 'A's CAR FOR A WHILE.... AND YOU SURE AS HELL AIN'T DRIVING MINE.... HAHAHA J/P
> *



DONT EVEN TRIP I'LL LET YOU DRIVE ME AROUND......J/P 
I HAVE A MTN BIKE IM GONNA RIDE FOR A WHILE......
"NEAT BIKE CAN YOU DO ANY TRICKS"....(sometin like that)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 09:28 AM~4601504
> *Sup er'body?
> 
> Dang trouble that sucks about the car. So you really wanna sell it?
> *


 :nono: :nono: if ne thing the monte to fix the elco..........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 09:31 AM~4601512
> *:nono:  :nono: if ne thing the monte to fix the elco..........
> *



In that case what's the price on the monte?

"you got shocks, pegs, LUUUUCKY!"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 09:32 AM~4601520
> *In that case what's the price on the monte?
> 
> "you got shocks, pegs, LUUUUCKY!"
> *



your street bike and some cash :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

damn BUBBZ be typing or she forgot what she was doing


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:27 AM~4601501
> *NAAH...I'M STRAIGHT IT WAS JUST CRAZY I NEVER BEEN IN AN ACCIDENT BEFORE.....WHAT REALLY SUCKED WAS TO SEE MY DAUGHTERS CARS SEAT GET THROWN AROUND. MY CAR ONLY HAS TWO SEAT BELTS SO I HAVE TO PUT HER ON THE END BY THE DOOR, LUCKILY SHE WASNT WITH ME YET
> *




DAMN, thats scary to even say ... I feel ya.... I dont want to get all 'mother-like' or sentimental but, maybe it happened for a reason... maybe that saved yours or 'Z's life in future... maybe that one day that you have the choice to run the yellow, or stop for a right turn, or pull out into traffic... maybe next time you wont, cuz you'll think about this.... EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON... GOD just wanted to shake you up a bit.. THANK GOD 'Z' wasn't with you... 

:angel: ... glad your ok...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN....you should work for _HALLMARK......._or something :biggrin: 

j/p.....BUBBZ THANK YOU


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:31 AM~4601512
> *:nono:  :nono: if ne thing the monte to fix the elco..........
> *


*DONT SELL THE MONTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Jan 12 2006, 08:33 AM~4601526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_'ever take it off any sweet jumps?'_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:36 AM~4601542
> *DAMN, thats scary to even say ... I feel ya.... I dont want to get all 'mother-like' or sentimental but, maybe it happened for a reason... maybe that saved yours or 'Z's life in future... maybe that one day that you have the choice to run the yellow, or stop for a right turn, or pull out into traffic... maybe next time you wont, cuz you'll think about this.... EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON... GOD just wanted to shake you up a bit.. THANK GOD 'Z' wasn't with you...
> 
> :angel: ... glad your ok...
> *



Screw pre-destination... You're in control of your life in some was or another, that's why we have choices.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 08:39 AM~4601561
> *Screw pre-destination... You're in control of your life in some way or another, that's why we have choices.
> *


 every action leads to a reaction.. its all cause and effect... and maybe this CHOICE will affect his future CHOICES, thats all i'm saying..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 09:41 AM~4601575
> *every action leads to a reaction.. its all cause and effect... and maybe this CHOICE will affect his future CHOICES, thats all i'm saying..
> *



Negaive life is what "we" make of it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO WUSSUP WITH THE BIKE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 09:00 AM~4601653
> *Negaive life is what "we" make of it.
> *



NEGAIVE? -  

I AGREE ... 'LIFE IS WHAT WE MAKE OF IT' AND NEXT TIME, MIKEY WILL LOOK BACK ON THIS SITUATION AND HE WILL '*MAKE*' A 'CHOICE' TO NOT TAKE THAT CHANCE OR TO TAKE IT.. ITS THE SAME THING... YOU'VE NEVER LEARNED FROM A MISTAKE..??? YOU STILL TOUCH A HOT STOVE..??? OR DID YOU GET BURNED BEFORE AND KNOW ITS HOT... ? YOU GOT BURNED, AND IN THE FUTURE YOU MAKE THE CHOICE NOT TO TOUCH THE HOT STOVE AGAIN.. THATS NOT PRE-DESTINATION... THAT IS MAKING A CHOICE -- ITS CALLED 'LEARNING' SAY IT WITH ME...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 10:04 AM~4601677
> *SO WUSSUP WITH THE BIKE
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jan 12 2006, 10:05 AM~4601682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 09:07 AM~4601686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:
:roflmao: OH 
:roflmao: SHIT
:roflmao: THAT 
:roflmao: JUST
:roflmao: MADE
:roflmao: MY
:roflmao: DAY
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=420094]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 12 2006, 09:13 AM~4601705
> *[attachmentid=420094]
> *



LMAO! ! !! ! ! !!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 09:04 AM~4601677
> *SO WUSSUP WITH THE BIKE
> *


SIDDY NEEDS TO PUT THAT BIKE IN THE AUTO TRADER... TODAY!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:40 AM~4601803
> *SIDDY NEEDS TO PUT THAT BIKE IN THE AUTO TRADER... TODAY!!!!
> *



I didn't get that bike... I went and ended up letting my cousin pick it cause he wanted it more than I did. Besides he's prolly gonna buy me something else later. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 08:08 AM~4601688
> *Isn't that what I said???
> *


You guys are getting too mushy.....Lets get back to the titties! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 09:51 AM~4601862
> *You guys are getting too mushy.....Lets get back to the titties! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 12 2006, 08:53 AM~4601882
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


D-BOYS IN THE MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 09:51 AM~4601862
> *You guys are getting too mushy.....Lets get back to the titties! :biggrin:
> *


JUST FOR YOU.. HEY, I'M A GOOD SPORT... HERE YOU GO...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=420123]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:56 AM~4601903
> *JUST FOR YOU.. HEY, I'M A GOOD SPORT... HERE YOU GO...
> *


wHOA! tHANKS!

YOU TOO MARINATE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=420138]
[attachmentid=420139]


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 09:55 AM~4601898
> *D-BOYS IN THE MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP PHX SS..............WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin: WHATS UP FELLOW AZ-SIDERZ...ITS BEEN AWILE........DAMM! NOTHING BUT PORN ON DA AZ-SIDE...GOTTA LUV IT. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SEEMS TO BE ALOT OF MEN IN HERE... 



12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, TRU CRUIZERS, TROUBLE, marinate, Riderz-4-Life, Ilyciah M, INSIDIOUS, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

whats crackin mofos


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 10:17 AM~4602027
> *whats crackin mofos
> *


WAS SUP RAY 


SHOULDN'T YOU BE @ MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW... ??


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Damn, Mike that sucks about your car. Sorry!!
Think of it this way, Now you can start working on the Monte...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:18 AM~4602029
> *SHOULDN'T YOU BE @ MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW... ??
> *


nah i cancelled that shit...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:18 AM~4602029
> *WAS SUP RAY
> SHOULDN'T YOU BE @ MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW... ??
> *


Man Ray cant wait to see how the paint on the 300 comes out!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 12 2006, 10:30 AM~4602093
> *Man Ray cant wait to see how the paint on the 300 comes out!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 12 2006, 10:30 AM~4602093
> *Man Ray cant wait to see how the paint on the 300 comes out!!
> *


at least i got cars out.. :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:41 AM~4602163
> *at least i got cars out.. :0
> *


^^^ dang that was durty, lol.

Sup ray?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 10:41 AM~4602163
> *at least i got cars out.. :0
> *


@ least i got a job :0 




& no cars.. but *'burbans *will be coming soon enough...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:32 AM~4602105
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


[attachmentid=420250]
:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 10:43 AM~4602171
> *^^^ dang that was durty, lol.
> 
> Sup ray?
> *


sup homie...


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:05 AM~4601969
> *SEEMS TO BE ALOT OF MEN IN HERE...
> 12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, TRU CRUIZERS, TROUBLE, marinate, Riderz-4-Life, Ilyciah M, INSIDIOUS, PHX SS RIDER
> *


cant let you guys play all by yourselfs RUCA!!!!!! in the house now


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:45 AM~4602190
> *@ least i got a job  :0
> & no cars.. but 'burbans will be coming soon enough...
> *


u aint gotta lie to kick it... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 10:47 AM~4602210
> *[attachmentid=420250]
> :biggrin:
> *




awwwww RAY, dont get all mad... its all good.... 


we know you like to 
_'taste the rainbow'_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 10:49 AM~4602229
> *awwwww RAY, dont get all mad... its all good....
> we know you like to
> 'taste the rainbow'
> *


adam is actually tasting the rainbow right now :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 09:47 AM~4602210
> *[attachmentid=420250]
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 'sup RAY you funny fucker!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 10:59 AM~4602288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 'sup RAY you funny fucker!
> *



funny looking...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 10:59 AM~4602288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 'sup RAY you funny fucker!
> *


sup art....havent been here in a while and look how they welcome me back...thats ok ,im taking it out on adam..im gonna have him working like a slave... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:01 AM~4602302
> *sup art....havent been here in a while and look how they welcome me back...thats ok ,im taking it out on adam..im gonna have him working like a slave... :biggrin:
> *



is that a black joke ? ? ?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 10:01 AM~4602302
> *sup art....havent been here in a while and look how they welcome me back...thats ok ,im taking it out on adam..im gonna have him working like a slave... :biggrin:
> *


Welcome back to the mix!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:02 AM~4602309
> *is that a black joke ? ? ?
> *


[attachmentid=420269]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:09 AM~4602357
> *[attachmentid=420269]
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:11 AM~4602367
> *
> *


god damn!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






btw adam is pissed...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:14 AM~4602387
> *god damn!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> btw adam is pissed...
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Has Adam seen any of this, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:16 AM~4602406
> *Has Adam seen any of this, lol.
> *


KINDA ... YESTERDAY I PRINTED THE PICTURE FRED (SCTB) DID... AND BROUGHT IT HOME.. AND WAS LIKE 'BABE - LOOK WHAT THEY DID TO YOUR PICTURE... I TOTALLY DEFENDED YOU..... HE DIDN'T BUY IT...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:16 AM~4602406
> *Has Adam seen any of this, lol.
> *


yup!! :biggrin: im at bubbz house, w/my laptop...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:17 AM~4602421
> *yup!! :biggrin: im at bubbz house, w/my laptop...
> *




PHUCK YOU RAY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NOW I'M REALLY HOOKING YOU UP WITH MY NEIGHBOR!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone??
Dam, that sucks about the elco MIKE.
Guess we ain't doing shit this weekend huh??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 11:22 AM~4602464
> *What up everyone??
> Dam, that sucks about the elco MIKE.
> Guess we ain't doing shit this weekend huh??
> *





"NOTHING BUT GETTING YOU DRUNK AND BREAKING YOU IN... "
HE DONT NEED THE ELCO TO DO THAT...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

you fuckin pieces of shit......in the nicest possible way


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Do you MAJESTIC's recognize this car??
It's South Side Joe's at the boycott show some years ago.
Art lopez and I we're cruising around.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jan 12 2006, 11:25 AM~4602494
> *you fuckin pieces of shit......in the nicest possible way
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

C'MON... YER SUCH A GOOD SPORT ABOUT IT.... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:23 AM~4602471
> *"NOTHING BUT GETTING YOU DRUNK AND BREAKING YOU IN... "
> HE DONT NEED THE ELCO TO DO THAT...
> *


WTF!!!
I'm not getting that fukn drunk again!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jan 12 2006, 11:25 AM~4602494
> *you fuckin pieces of shit......in the nicest possible way
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:26 AM~4602504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


yeah will see when you get home


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602+Jan 12 2006, 11:31 AM~4602543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, you've alreayd been that drunk for TROUBS to break you in b/4?? hmm... very interesting....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

so, you've alreayd been that drunk for TROUBS to break you in b/4?? hmm... very interesting....
[/quote]

I'm not getting caught up with fukn gay talk shit!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 11:36 AM~4602576
> *I'm not getting caught up with fukn gay talk shit!!!!
> *




TOO LATE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MOBN YOU KNOW I'M JUS PLAYIN.... 





JEN - JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jan 12 2006, 11:31 AM~4602543
> *yeah will see when you get home
> *


[attachmentid=420296]
:0 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jen, where you've been??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:39 AM~4602604
> *[attachmentid=420296]
> :0  :roflmao:
> *



MORE SACKAGE THEN THAT...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

mobn you keep digging yourself deeper and deeper. You ever hear the term think before you speak?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 12:39 PM~4602604
> *[attachmentid=420296]
> :0  :roflmao:
> *


DAM DOG NOW THATS A TEA BAG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=420299]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:44 AM~4602636
> *[attachmentid=420299]
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 11:44 AM~4602636
> *[attachmentid=420299]
> *


I call bullshit cause I have first hand experience of a certain female busting ass the other night :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=420304]
[attachmentid=420305]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning everyone!! You guys been busy as hell! I felt like I was watching the lifetime channel....you laugh (just not at 357) you cry (the elco). Does anyone need any tissue?? :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 11:48 AM~4602675
> *[attachmentid=420304]
> [attachmentid=420305]
> *



DONT TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY... BUT MARINATE.... YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME UNRESOLVED ISSUES... .I'D WORK ON THOSE...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:43 AM~4602631
> *mobn you keep digging yourself deeper and deeper. You ever hear the term think before you speak?
> *


As of now, I aint talking (typing) no more :biggrin: 
:rofl: :scrutinize: :guns:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 12:51 PM~4602702
> *DONT TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY... BUT MARINATE.... YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME UNRESOLVED ISSUES... .I'D WORK ON THOSE...
> *


WHAT THE FUCK U MEAN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 12 2006, 11:51 AM~4602701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SO DEFENSIVE... .... .... :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 11:52 AM~4602709
> *As of now, I aint talking (typing) no more :biggrin:
> :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :guns:
> *



THATS NOT THE ROUTE TO TAKE... DONT BE LIKE THAT..... *YOU KNOW WE'LL TALK ABOUT YOU EVEN IF YOU DONT TYPE... * 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:52 AM~4602712
> *NO TISSUES NEED... ACTUALLY P-DAWG HASN'T BEEN ON IN AWHILE.. HAHAHAHA... LOL
> *


Hmm...I wonder why?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:53 AM~4602725
> *THATS NOT THE ROUTE TO TAKE... DONT BE LIKE THAT..... YOU KNOW WE'LL TALK ABOUT YOU EVEN IF YOU DONT TYPE...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody know any DJ's???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 12:52 PM~4602712
> *NO TISSUES NEED... ACTUALLY P-DAWG HASN'T BEEN ON IN AWHILE.. HAHAHAHA... LOL
> SO DEFENSIVE... .... ....  :0
> *


MAN THOSE PICS ARE FROM OFF TOPIC................... :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 11:56 AM~4602736
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




WHATS THIS PICTIONARY - OK ITS FUNNY, BUT SAD, THEN REALLY FUNNY, AND YOUR COOL WITH IT??? AM I CLOSE?? HAHAHAHAHA J/P JOE!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:57 AM~4602743
> *WHATS THIS PICTIONARY - OK ITS FUNNY, BUT SAD, THEN REALLY FUNNY, AND YOUR COOL WITH IT??? AM I CLOSE?? HAHAHAHAHA J/P JOE!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 12 2006, 11:56 AM~4602740
> *Anybody know any DJ's???
> *




ACTUALLY YES, WARREN, BUT SAT NIGHT HE DJ'S @ SONNYS IN CHANDLER...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BIG RAY must be "borrowing" you're crazy neighbors signal!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=420312]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 11:56 AM~4602741
> *MAN THOSE PICS ARE FROM OFF TOPIC................... :angry:
> *


KICK BACK... .. YOU KNOW YOU GOTTA HAVE THICK SKIN IN HERE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:58 AM~4602747
> *ACTUALLY YES, WARREN, BUT SAT NIGHT HE DJ'S @ SONNYS IN CHANDLER...
> *


anybody else??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 12 2006, 12:00 PM~4602760
> *anybody else??
> *


[attachmentid=420317]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright, alright, I can't take it no more......
I'm getting back to work, talk to everyone later.
Jen, you get my e-mail?? haven't checked mine.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 12:03 PM~4602785
> *Alright, alright, I can't take it no more......
> I'm getting back to work, talk to everyone later.
> Jen, you get my e-mail?? haven't checked mine.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I KNEW YOU'D CRUMBLE...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 12:03 PM~4602786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I KNEW YOU'D CRUMBLE...
> *


[attachmentid=420321]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 12:03 PM~4602786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I KNEW YOU'D CRUMBLE...
> *


Yea, yea, yea.............. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 01:03 PM~4602785
> *Alright, alright, I can't take it no more......
> I'm getting back to work, talk to everyone later.
> Jen, you get my e-mail?? haven't checked mine.
> *



....I GOT MAIL YEA.........


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW....we're having a party at my house Saturday night if anyone is interested.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 11:03 AM~4602785
> *Alright, alright, I can't take it no more......
> I'm getting back to work, talk to everyone later.
> Jen, you get my e-mail?? haven't checked mine.
> *


sissy :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 12:06 PM~4602812
> *sissy :biggrin:
> *


What up PHX SS RIDER, R4L??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 12:06 PM~4602812
> *sissy :biggrin:
> *



SEE MARINATE... WE ALL TALK CHIT.... THIS IS HOW THE "MORNING CREW" DOES IT...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 12:03 PM~4602785
> *Alright, alright, I can't take it no more......
> I'm getting back to work, talk to everyone later.
> Jen, you get my e-mail?? haven't checked mine.
> *


I'll check in a minute.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out................ :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 11:07 AM~4602818
> *What up PHX SS RIDER, R4L??
> *


4shr! l-lwys tlkn cht!!!! Don't you know?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

laters!!gotta supervize adam.. :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 01:08 PM~4602820
> *SEE MARINATE... WE ALL TALK CHIT.... THIS IS HOW THE "MORNING CREW" DOES IT...
> *


WELL I SEE WHATS GOING ON MORNING & EVENING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup TRUDAWG??? :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 12:13 PM~4602861
> *laters!!gotta supervize adam.. :roflmao:
> *




SUCK IT EASY.... I MEAN, TAKE IT EASY..


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Just got back from lunch.
went to go look for some tires for my cadillac.....
and also looking for some 22's for my truck


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 12:13 PM~4602861
> *laters!!gotta supervize adam.. :roflmao:
> *


That's kinda scary!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 12 2006, 12:14 PM~4602871
> *Just got back from lunch.
> went to go look for some tires for my cadillac.....
> and also looking for some 22's for my truck
> *



U HAD 2 BRING UP LUNCH... DAMN YOU!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 11:13 AM~4602864
> *WELL I SEE WHATS GOING ON MORNING & EVENING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


She meens "ALL DAY CREW".


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah and a tranny for my monte....ne1?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 12:15 PM~4602879
> *yeah and a tranny for my monte....ne1?
> *


Check with Todd....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 12:15 PM~4602878
> *She meens "ALL DAY CREW".
> *




MEENS? OR MEANS??? 

YOU NEED ANOTHER BREAK OR WHAT..?? HAHHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 11:15 AM~4602879
> *yeah and a tranny for my monte....ne1?
> *


Just take the one out of the elco...............you kild it anyway! J/K


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 12:15 PM~4602879
> *yeah and a tranny for my monte....ne1?
> *




TRANNY? :uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 01:16 PM~4602893
> *Just take the one out of the elco...............you kild it anyway! J/K
> *


THOUGHT ABOUT IT SO MANY IDEAS RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND RIGHT
NOW I FEE LIKE IM ALL _POOKED OUT_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 11:16 AM~4602890
> *MEENS? OR MEANS???
> 
> YOU NEED ANOTHER BREAK OR WHAT..?? HAHHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not sure which one, but yes I do need another break. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatupdoe!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 01:15 PM~4602878
> *She meens "ALL DAY CREW".
> *



IT GETS BORING AT WORK HOMIE
0700 TO 1730


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 12:18 PM~4602900
> *THOUGHT ABOUT IT SO MANY IDEAS RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND RIGHT
> NOW I FEE LIKE IM ALL POOKED OUT
> *



_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE'S AZ MOBN WHEN YOU REALLY NEED HIM... _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 12:18 PM~4602906
> *I'm not sure which one, but yes I do need another break.  Thanks for reminding me.
> *



HOPE ITS 2-PLY


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 12:18 PM~4602900
> *THOUGHT ABOUT IT SO MANY IDEAS RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND RIGHT
> NOW I FEE LIKE IM ALL POOKED OUT
> *


I know exactly how you feel!! I hate that shit!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 12 2006, 12:20 PM~4602924
> *I know exactly how you feel!!  I hate that shit!
> *



WHAT ABOUT A PICTURE FALLING OFF THE WALL, AND A BROKEN LAMP???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 12 2006, 01:20 PM~4602924
> *I know exactly how you feel!!  I hate that shit!
> *



WTH NO1 AT THE SHOP OR WUTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 12:21 PM~4602932
> *WHAT ABOUT A PICTURE FALLING OFF THE WAY, AND A BROKEN LAMP???
> *


I dont get it??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 01:18 PM~4602900
> *THOUGHT ABOUT IT SO MANY IDEAS RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND RIGHT
> NOW I FEE LIKE IM ALL POOKED OUT
> *



....BREAK OUT FOOL.... :around:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 12:21 PM~4602938
> *WTH NO1 AT THE SHOP OR WUTT
> *


[attachmentid=420327]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHO IS.........Ilyciah M?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 12:21 PM~4602938
> *WTH NO1 AT THE SHOP OR WUTT
> *


SORRY!! Had another "incident" last night. Give him a while and try the 2-way. My son gets out of school at 1:15, then I'm going to open up the shop. If you dont get ahold of him I'll give him the message.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WEY"RAY" WHO'S CAR DOES THIS LOOK LIKE?
[attachmentid=420339]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

i'm out...talk to ya all in a little bit.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 12:40 PM~4603072
> *WEY"RAY" WHO'S CAR DOES THIS LOOK LIKE?
> [attachmentid=420339]
> *


 :0 dickhead elmers...damn thats tight...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHO'S THE BEIGE ONE LOOK LIKE?
[attachmentid=420374]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 12 2006, 12:56 PM~4602740
> *Anybody know any DJ's???
> *



My friend mark is a DJ.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GO DJ.....NOW THATS MY DJ..........


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 01:16 PM~4603324
> *WHO'S THE BEIGE ONE LOOK LIKE?
> [attachmentid=420374]
> *


badass wey..how much?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

TU MUSHE MU..NE FO YOU EY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 12 2006, 02:31 PM~4603436
> *badass wey..how much?
> *



...DOESN'T IT LOOK LIKE RANDY'S OLD CADI?....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 02:16 PM~4603324
> *WHO'S THE BEIGE ONE LOOK LIKE?
> [attachmentid=420374]
> *



the beige one looks like you have a little tooooo much time on your hands... they all do. 

J/K marinate they look pimp none the less. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 02:33 PM~4603447
> *TU MUSHE MU..NE FO YOU EY!
> *



...NO WEY NOT LIKE THAT WEY!!!!!...........


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 01:34 PM~4603453
> *...DOESN'T IT LOOK LIKE RANDY'S OLD CADI?....
> *


fuck yeah :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:02 AM~4601403
> *WUTT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS
> [attachmentid=420051]
> *



:thumbsdown: :tears: That sucks trouble


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Same thing happen to the caddy long time ago


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 12 2006, 02:46 PM~4603554
> *Same thing happen to the caddy long time ago
> *


........OUCH.......


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 12 2006, 02:52 PM~4603607
> *:wave:
> *


...WHAT UP WALLY DOG :wave: ......
WHERE'S BUFFALO AT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 12 2006, 01:52 PM~4603607
> *:wave:
> *




sup wally dogg... hey, did you leave a pair of glasses behind?? i think i have them in my truck... 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 12 2006, 01:46 PM~4603554
> *Same thing happen to the caddy long time ago
> *





 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 



that hurts...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 12 2006, 01:54 PM~4603619
> *...WHAT UP WALLY DOG :wave: ......
> WHERE'S BUFFALO AT?
> *


 that foo is working his azz off.......he's going to be doing big thangs for the 06! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 01:55 PM~4603625
> *sup wally dogg... hey, did you leave a pair of glasses behind?? i think i have them in my truck...
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 yea......give them to me this weekend ....ok...... :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 12 2006, 01:50 PM~4603999
> *yea......give them to me this weekend ....ok...... :cheesy:
> *


Hey what's going down this weekend? :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 02:54 PM~4604032
> *Hey what's going down this weekend? :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


jen totally already said... party @ her house on saturday nite..... 83rd ave and thomas?? cant remember exactly....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you guys have been missing all the parties...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 01:59 PM~4604077
> *you guys have been missing all the parties...
> *


Oohhh ok.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 03:00 PM~4604087
> *Oohhh ok.
> *



dont believe me???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 12 2006 said:


> [/b]


WTF!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 04:12 PM~4604204
> *WTF!!!!
> *



POOOOOHOOOOOOKIEEEEEEEEE.....HAHA J/P I DONT
KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 12 2006, 03:54 PM~4604032
> *Hey what's going down this weekend? :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


I THOUGHT CALI WAS COMING DOWN TO HOP............................


DONT COUNT ON SIDI SHOWING UP


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 03:24 PM~4604291
> *I THOUGHT CALI WAS COMING DOWN TO HOP............................
> DONT COUNT ON SIDI SHOWING UP
> *


hey bro, if you need some help, let me know!!!
We'll buy some beer and get to work on the cars. (4 u BUBBZ!!!)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Who is ILYCIAH M??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 04:34 PM~4604389
> *Who is ILYCIAH M??
> *



YEAH WHO YOU BE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Jan 12 2006, 03:24 PM~4604291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

I will give you all some hints. Since you all do not know who I am. I'm an exotic dancer... My cousin and I own our own bisiness doing private parties...

As a matter of fact, if you would like proof of how we get down, I can send you a piece of a video we took not too long ago... holla! 

If you want a sneak peak, hook it up with ur email and i will send it too you... WARNING- please have your right hand, cold water and towels handy... enjoy!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 12 2006, 03:51 PM~4604509
> *I will give you all some hints. Since you all do not know who I am. I'm an exotic dancer... My cousin and I own our own bisiness doing private parties...
> 
> As a matter of fact, if you would like proof of how we get down, I can send you a piece of a video we took not too long ago... holla!
> ...


Hook it up girl, pm sent!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

later evryone....out of here.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE WAYS I AINT TRYING TO LOOK AT NO DUDES....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 03:56 PM~4604546
> *Hook it up girl, pm sent!!!
> *


Dam, did this sound desperate :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN FOOL LET HER QUIT TALKING FIRST


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 04:01 PM~4604579
> *Dam, did this sound desperate :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 04:02 PM~4604584
> *DAMN FOOL LET HER QUIT TALKING FIRST
> *


I was trying...but then I read exotic dancer and shit...well my mind went crazy!!!
So what up TROUBLE? If you need some help, call me.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2006, 04:07 PM~4604628
> *I was trying...but then I read exotic dancer and shit...well my mind went crazy!!!
> So what up TROUBLE? If you need some help, call me.
> *




WHAT TROUBS IS AN EXOTIC DANCER??? J/P J/P MOBN....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 04:08 PM~4604635
> *WHAT TROUBS IS AN EXOTIC DANCER??? J/P J/P MOBN....
> *


AAAAHHHHHH SSSSHIIIITTTTTTTT!!!!
I was trying to watch what the fuk I type!!! FFFFUUUKKKKK


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 12 2006, 04:08 PM~4604635
> *WHAT TROUBS IS AN EXOTIC DANCER??? J/P J/P MOBN....
> *


I was trying to say that if he needed help WORKING ON THE CAR as in mechanical.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

later....


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Damn Joey Boy busted a nut before he even seen the video...
Hey, Mikey and O Dogg you both interested in the video or whats up? Holla!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 12 2006, 05:54 PM~4604967
> *Damn Joey Boy busted a nut before he even seen the video...
> Hey, Mikey and O Dogg you both interested in the video or whats up? Holla!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2006, 08:02 AM~4601403
> *WUTT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS
> [attachmentid=420051]
> *



:0  :tears: That sucks homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 12 2006, 01:46 PM~4603554
> *Same thing happen to the caddy long time ago
> *


*ASSHOLE...*

 :0 :angry: :angel:  :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: 



 :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 12 2006, 04:54 PM~4604967
> *Damn Joey Boy busted a nut before he even seen the video...
> Hey, Mikey and O Dogg you both interested in the video or whats up? Holla!!!
> *


That was some crazy shit!!!!
What up everyone??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 12 2006, 05:54 PM~4604967
> *Damn Joey Boy busted a nut before he even seen the video...
> Hey, Mikey and O Dogg you both interested in the video or whats up? Holla!!!
> *


no thanks..............................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 06:41 AM~4609756
> *no thanks..............................
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good *FRIDAY DA 13TH *morning 



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

hello :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 08:20 AM~4609976
> *good FRIDAY DA 13TH morning
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Wassup Woman????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 08:20 AM~4609980
> *hello :cheesy:
> *


Hi! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 08:20 AM~4609980
> *hello :cheesy:
> *


T. G. I. F. !!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SIDDY....what's up with your boy that DJ's???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 13 2006, 08:25 AM~4610003
> *SIDDY....what's up with your boy that DJ's???
> *



HOLD UP.... SIDDY WILL BE HOOKING UP NO DJ'S UNLESS HE PROMISES TO SHOW UP TOO... !! ITS ACTUALLY QUITE BULLCHIT THAT HE NEVER SHOWS.... :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

what up everyone


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> what up everyone
> [/quote
> 
> Wassup Mikey??? :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 13 2006, 08:31 AM~4610033
> *what up everyone
> *


:0 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BIG I....what's up for lunch today??? :dunno:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

wut up :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Is everyone still asleep??? :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 13 2006, 08:30 AM~4610030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what it duuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin: - wassup sunshine


----------



## SweetSunshine (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 08:51 AM~4610143
> *what it duuuuuuuuuuuu  :biggrin:    - wassup sunshine
> *


 Good morning :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 09:51 AM~4610143
> *what it duuuuuuuuuuuu  :biggrin:    - wassup sunshine
> *



"It's The Ice Man Paul Wall"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here for now.....We got alot of work to do at the shop today! :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 13 2006, 10:02 AM~4610199
> *I'm outta here for now.....We got alot of work to do at the shop today!  :wave:
> *



yeah yeah.........


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:03 AM~4610207
> *yeah yeah.........
> *


NO.....REALLY WE DO!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:01 AM~4610198
> *"It's The Ice Man Paul Wall"
> *




...._something something... DISCO BALL _


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 13 2006 said:


> [/b]


What it do baby
Its da ice man paul wall
I got my mouth lookin somethin like a disco ball
I got da diamonds and da ice all hand set
I'll cause a cold front if i take a deep breath
My teeth gleaming like im chewin on aluminum foil
Smilein showin off my diamonds sippin on some potin oil
I put my money where my mouth is and bought a grill
20 carrots 30 stacks let em know im so fo real
My motivation is them 30 pointers V VS the furniture my mouth 
piece simply symbolize success
I got da wrist wear and neck wear dats captivatin
But its my smile dats got these on-lookers spectatin
My mouth piece simply certified a total package 
Open up my mouth and you see mo carrots than a salad
My teeth are mind blowin givin everybody chillz
Call me George foreman cuz im sellin everybody grillz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:14 AM~4610282
> *I GOT MY TEETH BLINGED UP LIKE A DISCO BALL.........???????.
> *


_
..i could cause a cold front.. if i took a deep breath...????? _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:14 AM~4610282
> *What it do baby
> Its da ice man paul wall
> I got my mouth lookin somethin like a disco ball
> ...



show off... : ) --- i coulda copied it too..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THE SONG WAS ON THE RADIO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:28 AM~4610361
> *THE SONG WAS ON THE RADIO
> *




i'm sure it was... but that doesn't mean chit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 10:30 AM~4610367
> *i'm sure it was... but that doesn't mean chit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAY..TUR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 10:01 AM~4610198
> *"It's The Ice Man Paul Wall"
> *



This is the Mexican Paul Wall A.K.A. "Pablo Pared" :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 13 2006, 09:33 AM~4610378
> *This is the Mexican Paul Wall A.K.A. "Pablo Pared"  :biggrin:
> *




*tan taran ???*


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 09:32 AM~4610375
> *HAY..TUR
> *



[attachmentid=421667]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

can i get a group vote if we should all pack up and read to roll apostrophe n's site??? i feel bad.. like i wanna support him.. anybody?? hello//?? anyone agree...?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 11:05 AM~4610530
> *can i get a group vote if we should all pack up and read to roll apostrophe n's site??? i feel bad.. like i wanna support him.. anybody?? hello//?? anyone agree...?
> *



O'YEAH...YEAH LETS GO..........................NOT
IF IT DONT WORK IT DONT WORK LET IT GO ALREADY
IS IT LIKE ALL YOU BLACK PEOPLE GOT TO STICK TOGETHER OR WHAT :biggrin: 
J/P DONT GET ALL BOOTY CHAPPED


NE WAYS I JUST POSTED IN THERE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 10:09 AM~4610547
> *O'YEAH...YEAH LETS GO..........................NOT
> IF IT DONT WORK IT DONT WORK LET IT GO ALREADY
> IS IT LIKE ALL YOU BLACK PEOPLE GOT TO STICK TOGETHER OR WHAT :biggrin:
> ...




HAY-TUR


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone??
last post for the day!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

whats crackin mofos!
[attachmentid=421738]
thats what happened to adam... :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone have LB Customs tire number handy


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 13 2006, 11:59 AM~4611275
> *anyone have LB Customs tire number handy
> *


.

yes i do.... check your pms...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 12:00 PM~4611281
> *.
> 
> yes i do.... check your pms...
> *


What time are you and Adam roll'n over there??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 13 2006, 12:04 PM~4611310
> *What time are you and Adam roll'n over there??
> *


to jens???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 12:04 PM~4611313
> *to jens???
> *


Yea, i just got to find me a way over there.
I'm moving to 19th and Baseline


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 13 2006, 12:06 PM~4611319
> *Yea, i just got to find me a way over there.
> I'm moving to 19th and Baseline
> *



19th ave or street... ? ave prolly... well, we can def pick you up tmw... prolly like 6, 7, 8 ish.... i dunno.. we might be on that side of town all day tmrw... hard to tell.. but count on it.. no probs to get you...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 12:07 PM~4611327
> *19th ave or street... ? ave prolly... well, we can def pick you up tmw... prolly like 6, 7, 8 ish.... i dunno.. we might be on that side of town all day tmrw... hard to tell.. but count on it.. no probs to get you...
> *


Cool, yea, the ave's. I'm officially a mexican-*******!!!
i'm moving to a trailer!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 13 2006, 12:08 PM~4611337
> *Cool, yea, the ave's. I'm officially a mexican-*******!!!
> i'm moving to a trailer!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



oh shit... i wouldn't have told us that.. here come the trailer jokes... j/p we would have seen it tmrw anyway... place of your own.. or with your sister


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 12:09 PM~4611346
> *oh shit... i wouldn't have told us that.. here come the trailer jokes... j/p we would have seen it tmrw anyway... place of your own.. or with your sister
> *


My own......sister's house was temporary due to my break up, yea the crazy hoe got the house, the dog,the cat and my pet tippy turtle!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

will call you you and adam, now back to work,....
:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CHECK OUT HIS NEW HOME
[attachmentid=421807]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 12:52 PM~4611642
> *CHECK OUT HIS NEW HOME
> [attachmentid=421807]
> *




damn, its gonna suck moving couches up those stairs... hmm. yeah, joe, ummm... were busy... sorry we can't help... hahaha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 01:46 PM~4612059
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



whats that for... ? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 12:48 PM~4612080
> *whats that for... ? :dunno:
> *


I just felt like giving a thumbs down. So what! :uh: 















:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 02:05 PM~4612229
> *I just felt like giving a thumbs down. So what! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...




ARE YOU NOT FEELING LOVED.. DO YOU NEED A HUG... DO YOU NEED SOMEONE TO SING HAPPY SONGS TO YOU... ???? HOOK IT UP S.C.T.B. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2006, 12:52 PM~4611642
> *CHECK OUT HIS NEW HOME
> [attachmentid=421807]
> *


Dam TROUBLE, thought you we're a homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

uuuuuhhhhhhhh.................NO!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 01:09 PM~4612271
> *ARE YOU NOT FEELING LOVED.. DO YOU NEED A HUG... DO YOU NEED SOMEONE TO SING HAPPY SONGS TO YOU... ???? HOOK IT UP S.C.T.B. HAHAHAHAHA
> *



I do not need anything...do you want a little something from S.C.T.B. or was his name the first thing that popped into your skull?

Huggs and songs are for those who are insecure  

Thanks anyways though


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 02:32 PM~4612495
> *I do not need anything...do you want a little something from S.C.T.B. or was his name the first thing that popped into your skull?
> 
> Huggs and songs are for those who are insecure
> ...


you know.. you got a big attitude today...this is so not like you... ... i named S.C.T.B. cuz he was the only one in here, so he was my 1st choice... totally sounds like you need a hug... its ok... we all need hugs every once in awhile.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 01:36 PM~4612519
> *you know.. you got a big attitude today...this is so not like you... ... i named S.C.T.B. cuz he was the only one in here, so he was my 1st choice... totally sounds like you need a hug... its ok... we all need hugs every once in awhile.....
> *


Sorry, it's Friday and I'm ready to get out of here :biggrin: 

We're cool!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up Big Corn Fed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 02:38 PM~4612538
> *Sorry, it's Friday and I'm ready to get out of here :biggrin:
> 
> We're cool!
> *



of course we are!!!! silly!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out of here, got to go and strap those couches to my back....got a long climb!!!!!
See you all at JENS :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 02:39 PM~4612547
> *Whats up Big Corn Fed!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 13 2006, 02:41 PM~4612563
> *I'm out of here, got to go and strap those couches to my back....got a long climb!!!!!
> See you all at JENS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
at least its just 'couches' your strapping to your back... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 01:53 PM~4612668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> at least its just 'couches' your strapping to your back...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good thing he said couches.....i just read strap on and started to laugh a little....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

All right AZ'ers Im otta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!See you later!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=421999]
[attachmentid=421998]
[attachmentid=421997]
[attachmentid=422000]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=422004]
[attachmentid=422005]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

goodnight gentleman... (& TROUBS) Marinate is kicking me out now... 

hahaha j/p HOPE TO YOU SEE YOU ALL @ JENS TMRW.... HOLLA !! !! !! 


Troubs you better hit up adam this weekend...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 13 2006, 05:20 PM~4613232
> *goodnight gentleman... (& TROUBS) Marinate is kicking me out now...
> 
> hahaha  j/p HOPE TO YOU SEE YOU ALL @ JENS TMRW.... HOLLA !! !! !!
> ...



..... :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :angry: ....


----------



## CaRLAnGaS13 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Are all u guys in majestics car club??
Damn i hope i get in a club later with my 59
ok alratos*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nah only a couple majestics a couple phoenix riderz a couple high rollerz and a couple impressive so nah


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 13 2006, 08:26 PM~4614849
> *nah only a couple majestics a couple phoenix riderz a couple high rollerz and a couple impressive so nah
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 13 2006, 08:50 PM~4615350
> *
> *


'sup!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 14 2006, 09:07 AM~4617713
> *'sup!
> *



:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone!!! :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

and just as expected... *INSIDIOUS *didn't come thru as he *PROMISED*.. 
not to jens or the park yesterday ... 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:
whats up with that?


wassssuppppppp AZMOBN - was gonna see if you wanted a ride to the park yesterday... but i figured you were still faded from saturday night.... hahahaha


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 13 2006, 03:18 PM~4612819
> *Good thing he said couches.....i just read strap on and started to laugh a little....
> *


Wheeewww!! I'm glad I said couches too!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 07:32 AM~4631772
> *and just as expected... INSIDIOUS didn't come thru as he PROMISED..
> not to jens or the park yesterday ...
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> ...


What was going on yesterday??
I would have went, I actually woke up @ 10 am!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 08:43 AM~4632008
> *I actually woke up @ 10 am!!!
> *



*WHOA !! !! *
..... A KICKBACK @ THE PARK... was supposed to start @ 1:30 --- somehow, as always, the *EASTSIDERS *got there b/4 the WESTSIDERS (& it was @ 75th ave & Thomas) go figure...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 08:48 AM~4632022
> *WHOA !! !!
> ..... A KICKBACK @ THE PARK... was supposed to start @ 1:30 --- somehow, as always, the EASTSIDERS got there b/4 the WESTSIDERS (& it was @ 75th ave & Thomas) go figure...
> *


So who all went??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up R4L?? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BUBBZinAZ, azmobn06





10 guests... wtf


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WUT UP EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 09:48 AM~4632273
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BUBBZinAZ, azmobn06
> 10 guests... wtf
> *


So who all went to the park?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wheres the MLK picnic at today. I thought it was at The Deck Park but someone told me it was somewhere in Chandler :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 16 2006, 10:38 AM~4633029
> *Wheres the MLK picnic at today. I thought it was at  The Deck Park but someone told me it was somewhere in Chandler :dunno:
> *


Quein sabe :dunno: Its usually at the deck park!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

..


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 16 2006, 11:38 AM~4633029
> *Wheres the MLK picnic at today. I thought it was at  The Deck Park but someone told me it was somewhere in Chandler :dunno:
> *



locos was saying that yesterday :uh: but pass my the deck park and it was crackin


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

hey how does the name get put under someones avatar and can it be changed


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 16 2006, 01:09 PM~4633713
> *hey how does the name get put under someones avatar and can it be changed
> *


i know it can be changed.. but never tried ... not sure how...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

go into my controls then on the left go to edit profile info and it is the first thing at the top "custom member title"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 12:12 PM~4633740
> *go into my controls then on the left go to edit profile info  and it is the first thing at the top "custom member title"
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU VERY MUCH I,LL BE HERE ALL WEEK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 01:33 PM~4633941
> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU VERY MUCH I,LL BE HERE ALL WEEK!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everybody i'm at build a bike right now anyone know how to get a hold of jenn 

i want to do a feature on her sons bike and post it on the website 
if anyone can get a hold of her in the next 30 min have her give me a call at build a bike 623 937 5222 this is joey


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: I'm bored...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 16 2006, 01:50 PM~4634083
> *hey everybody i'm at build a bike right now  anyone know how to get a hold of jenn
> 
> i want to do a feature on her sons bike and post it on the website
> ...



called her and left a message..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BUBBZ, who went to the park and what went down??


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you soo much


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=425449]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody member the Lowrider Police Car they had out for awhile? :cheesy:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i remember that lowrider police car there is a video on the net with it init also and nbk rappin


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 01:56 PM~4634136
> *BUBBZ, who went to the park and what went down??
> *




feel deeez nuts ? ? ? ? hahahaha .. yer crazy mbn.... 

*NEW IMAGE *came out strong... they were posted up deep b/4 anyone else even got there.... also *Majestics*, *Individuals*, *Phoenix Riderz*, a bunch of solo riders... a bunch of us east siders.... & then some clubs i didn't catch... sorry... not a great reporter.... (IF I FORGOT ANYBODY SORRY-- )

Roman of PHX hopped against Constas car from Mesa - other than that.. a small game of football... BBQ - kicken back... freezen our asses off... blah blah blah


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2006, 02:06 PM~4634215
> *:0
> *



thats some modification.......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 02:11 PM~4634261
> *feel deeez nuts ? ? ? ? hahahaha .. yer crazy mbn....
> 
> NEW IMAGE came out strong... they were posted up deep b/4 anyone else even got there.... also Majestics, Individuals, Phoenix Riderz, a bunch of solo riders... a bunch of us east siders.... & then some clubs i didn't catch... sorry... not a great reporter....
> ...



Guess if you live in the center/middle of the East/West/South you don't get an invite huh.. :dunno: :tears: 










JK :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2006, 02:21 PM~4634322
> *Guess if you live in the center/middle of the East/West/South you don't get an invite huh..  :dunno:  :tears:
> JK :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i was wondering where my *HIGH ROLLERZ *where.... :biggrin: 

it was supposed to be this huge day of CALI vs *AZ*.. but as the week went on, it kept getting downgraded.. by the time yesterday rolled around it was just a kickback... sooooorrrwweeee


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 02:23 PM~4634343
> *i was wondering where my HIGH ROLLERZ where....  :biggrin:
> 
> it was supposed to be this huge day of CALI vs AZ.. but as the week went on, it kept getting downgraded.. by the time yesterday rolled around it was just a kickback... sooooorrrwweeee
> *



Its all good.. next time :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2006, 02:03 PM~4634187
> *Anybody member the Lowrider Police Car they had out for awhile? :cheesy:
> *


I do!! i worked on that car at LUGO'S!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 02:11 PM~4634261
> *feel deeez nuts ? ? ? ? hahahaha .. yer crazy mbn....
> 
> NEW IMAGE came out strong... they were posted up deep b/4 anyone else even got there.... also Majestics, Individuals, Phoenix Riderz, a bunch of solo riders... a bunch of us east siders.... & then some clubs i didn't catch... sorry... not a great reporter.... (IF I FORGOT ANYBODY SORRY-- )
> ...


I didn't know anything was going down. Should have called :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2006, 01:51 PM~4634095
> *:biggrin: I'm bored...
> *


THAT A REAL NICE CADILLAC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 02:43 PM~4634507
> *THAT A REAL NICE CADILLAC :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: This one too


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 02:33 PM~4634428
> *I didn't know anything was going down. Should have called :biggrin:
> *




next time homie... plus, i honestly thought you'd be sleeping the day away... "oh, my back.... " blah blah


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup fred.. when you stopping by?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 02:49 PM~4634550
> *next time homie... plus, i honestly thought you'd be sleeping the day away... "oh, my back.... " blah blah
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2006, 02:46 PM~4634528
> *:biggrin: This one too
> *


yes that one also :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Fred?? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 02:50 PM~4634558
> *sup fred.. when you stopping by?
> *


i don't know, whats going on later?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 02:59 PM~4634618
> *What up Fred?? :biggrin:
> *


CEILING! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 03:01 PM~4634631
> *CEILING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 03:01 PM~4634631
> *CEILING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 03:01 PM~4634631
> *CEILING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

.......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Remi??


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 16 2006, 02:11 PM~4634261
> *feel deeez nuts ? ? ? ? hahahaha .. yer crazy mbn....
> 
> NEW IMAGE came out strong... they were posted up deep b/4 anyone else even got there.... also Majestics, Individuals, Phoenix Riderz, a bunch of solo riders... a bunch of us east siders.... & then some clubs i didn't catch... sorry... not a great reporter.... (IF I FORGOT ANYBODY SORRY-- )
> ...


THANKS FOR THE NEW IMAGE LOVE.....WE'RE ALWAYZ THERE ON SUNDAYS. SEE EVERY ONE AT THE NEXT HOT SPOT.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 03:27 PM~4634863
> *What up Remi??
> *


what up bro. just got done reading all that i missed in the last 2 weeks on here. fred you goin to the lab tonite? im heading out now.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 16 2006, 03:49 PM~4635024
> *what up bro. just got done reading all that i missed in the last 2 weeks on here. fred you goin to the lab tonite? im heading out now.
> *


MAYBE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out.....tired.....back hurts....blah, blah, blah!!!(BUBBZ)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 04:18 PM~4635246
> *I'm out.....tired.....back hurts....blah, blah, blah!!!(BUBBZ)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

goofy


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

WHAT UP MIKEY!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 17 2006, 08:50 AM~4639477
> *WHAT UP MIKEY!
> *



"_WUTT IT DO"_
I HAD YESTERDAY OFF I WAS RUNNING THE MARATHON ON SATURDAY (legs hurt)
AND DID THE MLK THING YESTERDAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 06:56 AM~4639499
> *"WUTT IT DO"
> I HAD YESTERDAY OFF I WAS RUNNING THE MARATHON ON SATURDAY (legs hurt)
> AND DID THE MLK THING YESTERDAY
> *


Riiiiight


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2006, 03:30 PM~4634409
> *I do!! i worked on that car at LUGO'S!!
> *



Yeah me too...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup trouble?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE  
WHAT UP CUZ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_WUTT IT DO PEEPZ_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 17 2006, 08:37 AM~4639635
> *Yeah me too...
> *


No shit!!!??? With who, George, Alex or Raul??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 09:17 AM~4639794
> *WUTT IT DO PEEPZ
> *


What up homie?? Should have called me Sunday!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2006, 09:33 AM~4639861
> *What up homie?? Should  have called me Sunday!!
> *




yer still cryin' about that... geeez..... haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DEW?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 10:53 AM~4639931
> *yer still cryin' about that... geeez..... haha.. :biggrin:
> *


prolly cuz the "_CHOCOLATE BUNNY_"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning! Thanks for calling yesterday with that info BUBBZ. I was missing in action yesterday. Sorry! I'm back now!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 10:33 AM~4640079
> *Good morning!  Thanks for calling yesterday with that info BUBBZ.  I was missing in action yesterday.  Sorry!  I'm back now!
> *



:thumbsup: 


i'm suddenly in a GREAT mood.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 10:36 AM~4640100
> *:thumbsup:
> i'm suddenly in a GREAT mood....  :biggrin:
> *


OH REALLY????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 10:37 AM~4640104
> *OH REALLY????
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 10:38 AM~4640112
> *:happysad:
> *


LMAO!!! What are we doing this weekend?? How bout bowling??? Or how bout that Ladies night you been talking about????? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 10:41 AM~4640130
> *LMAO!!!  What are we doing this weekend??  How bout bowling???  Or how bout that Ladies night you been talking about????? :biggrin:
> *



aaaahhhh giiiiiiiirrrrrrllllll, i'll skool you @ bowling... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my own ball, bag & shoes to match...!! hahahahaha ... LADIES NIGHT for sho!!! but i sure would hate to miss an opportunity to hang out with the people i only see on weekends...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 10:46 AM~4640168
> *aaaahhhh giiiiiiiirrrrrrllllll, i'll skool you @ bowling...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  my own ball, bag & shoes to match...!!  hahahahaha ... LADIES NIGHT for sho!!!
> *


I will go get my nails cut down right now!! I'm calling you out sista!!! :0 I love those little bowling pin beer bottles! They are so cute! :cheesy: 

And then we'll go out!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 11:52 AM~4640218
> *I will go get my nails cut down right now!!  I'm calling you out sista!!!  :0  I love those little bowling pin beer bottles!  They are so cute!  :cheesy:
> 
> And then we'll go out!!!!
> *



yeah all you girlzza should go out then ill meet up with you :biggrin: ..j/p


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

damn....she writing a novel???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 10:52 AM~4640218
> *I will go get my nails cut down right now!!  I'm calling you out sista!!!  :0  I love those little bowling pin beer bottles!  They are so cute!   :cheesy:
> 
> And then we'll go out!!!!
> *




HOUSE CALL --- Jai vs. Jen -- Lane # 13 --- iTS ON!!! HA HA HA -- I found the more intoxicated I am, the better I bowl... hmmm... sounds like a bar tab!! hahaha...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 11:13 AM~4640323
> *damn....she writing a novel???
> *




sorry, had to stop writing.. actually got caught up having to work.. can you believe that....! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 11:13 AM~4640324
> *HOUSE CALL --- Jai vs. Jen -- Lane # 13 --- iTS ON!!! HA HA HA -- I found the more intoxicated I am, the better I bowl... hmmm... sounds like a bar tab!! hahaha...
> *


WHAT????? Not drinking is not an option!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 11:16 AM~4640336
> *WHAT?????  Not drinking is not an option!! :nono:  :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 11:13 AM~4640324
> *HOUSE CALL --- Jai vs. Jen -- Lane # 13 --- iTS ON!!! HA HA HA -- I found the more intoxicated I am, the better I bowl... hmmm... sounds like a bar tab!! hahaha...
> *


For everyone that wont be there, dont trip it will be out on VOL.3!!!! :roflmao: J/P


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 10:29 AM~4640382
> *For everyone that wont be there, dont trip it will be out on VOL.3!!!! :roflmao: J/P
> *


 :uh: let it go already........... :uh: 

Just put it out already and quit talking about it. Maybe wait another month before you release it or else you'll be on volume 9 before March...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up BUBBZ, PHX SS RIDER???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 17 2006, 12:36 PM~4640413
> *:uh:  let it go already........... :uh:
> 
> Just put it out already and quit talking about it.  Maybe wait another month before you release it or else you'll be on volume 9 before March...
> *



yeah let it go.......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2006, 10:55 AM~4640535
> *What up BUBBZ, PHX SS RIDER???
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 17 2006, 12:36 PM~4640413
> *:uh:  let it go already........... :uh:
> 
> Just put it out already and quit talking about it.  Maybe wait another month before you release it or else you'll be on volume 9 before March...
> *


HES TRYING TO CATCH UP TO HIS DADDY _"TRUUCHA"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 01:25 PM~4641166
> *HES TRYING TO CATCH UP TO HIS DADDY "TRUUCHA"
> *


Man! Let it go already!!! :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 11:29 AM~4640382
> *For everyone that wont be there, dont trip it will be out on "PLAY UH - HATE UH" [/i]*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 17 2006 said:


> [/b]


Thanx !! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 12:29 PM~4640792
> *yeah let it go.......
> *


"JOTO"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

guess I didnt miss anything......


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 01:49 PM~4641410
> *guess I didnt miss anything......
> *


Hello Jen !!! :wave: You miss me dont ya?  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 01:52 PM~4641429
> *Hello Jen !!! :wave: You miss me dont ya?   :biggrin:
> *


What's up?? Sure why not! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 17 2006, 02:49 PM~4641410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CAUSE HE'S A "_JOTO"_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 01:53 PM~4641436
> *What's up??  Sure why not! :biggrin:
> *


SEE I KNEW YOU DID WOO HOO!! :roflmao: IM ROLL'N NOW!! J/P


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 01:54 PM~4641445
> *:biggrin:
> *



FINALLY - GEEZ 



'YOU KNOW WHY'


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW....thanks to all for coming over on Sat nite!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 01:55 PM~4641452
> *SEE I KNEW YOU DID WOO HOO!! :roflmao: IM ROLL'N NOW!! J/P
> *


Settle down already!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 01:56 PM~4641455
> *BTW....thanks to all for coming over on Sat nite!!!
> *


No Problem!! Thank you for having us !!! It was Real nice and I had fun!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

wassup SCTB???? :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 01:58 PM~4641482
> *No Problem!! Thank you for having us !!! It was Real nice and I had fun!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

So TROUBLE....you didnt stay very long...was it past your curfew????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 03:02 PM~4641521
> *So TROUBLE....you didnt stay very long...was it past your curfew????
> *



HAD TO GO HOME BEFORE I WENT HOME


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 02:04 PM~4641535
> *HAD TO GO HOME BEFORE I WENT HOME
> *


LMAO..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I still have about 3 30 packs left!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2006, 03:08 PM~4641562
> *I still have about 3 30 packs left!!!!
> *



DONT EVEN TRIP ILL BE OVER TONIGHT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 17 2006, 02:02 PM~4641521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 02:20 PM~4641665
> *:biggrin:
> *


_

'WHUT HE SAY --- '
'man, he ain't gonna do anything'
'WHUT HE SAY'
'MAN, HE SAID IF WE DONT GIVE HIM HIS MONEY HE GONNA KILL BOTH OF US, MAN, I'M SCARED.. WE GOT TO STICK TOGETHER...'_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"CALL ME............MMMMMM KAY" _


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBLE[/i]@Jan 17 2006 said:


> [/b]


_

"PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH"
"SHUT UP"_


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLING..........BLING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUKN GHOST TOWN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 03:26 PM~4642250
> *BLING..........BLING
> *


WTF


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 04:29 PM~4642299
> *WTF
> *


HER AVATAR _SUCKA_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 02:09 PM~4641571
> *DONT EVEN TRIP ILL BE OVER TONIGHT
> *


Me too!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 03:27 PM~4642263
> *FUKN GHOST TOWN
> *


What it do homie? I'm out already, got errands to run.
I'll call you later......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

azmobn06+Jan 17 2006 said:


> [/b]



AT LEAST SOMEONE CALLS ME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 03:44 PM~4642493
> *AT LEAST SOMEONE  CALLS ME
> *



hello motto


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 05:00 PM~4642580
> *hello motto
> *



_JERK_

THAT WAS FUNNY DOUGH


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 04:00 PM~4642580
> *hello motto
> *


WOW!! :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"WUTT IT DO"_


_WRRRROOOOOOWWWIN_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What Up Bubbz?? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 04:09 PM~4642644
> *What Up Bubbz?? :biggrin:
> *




waaaazzzzzzuuuuuuuuppppppp J A M A (apostrophe) L !!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 04:09 PM~4642641
> *"WUTT IT DO"
> WRRRROOOOOOWWWIN
> *


Man I get my computer back tonight !! Woo Hoo!!!!!! So ill put out pics tomarrow night if you need pics you will have to come to mi casa to pick them up !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAN FUK DEN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OOOPSA SOWWEE MY BAD


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 04:12 PM~4642661
> *Man I get my computer back tonight !! Woo Hoo!!!!!! So ill put out pics tomarrow night if you need pics you will have to come to mi casa to pick them up !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


better post em under your topic.. to keep it alive...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 04:12 PM~4642660
> *waaaazzzzzzuuuuuuuuppppppp J A M A (apostrophe) L !!
> *


Not alot!!*Jai* (comma) *Me*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 05:15 PM~4642697
> *better post em under your topic.. to keep it alive...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SHE GOT JOKES


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 17 2006, 04:15 PM~4642697
> *better post em under your topic.. to keep it alive...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 17 2006, 04:16 PM~4642706
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SHE GOT JOKES
> *



chit, i was being serious.... 

just playin *J A M A* (apostrophe)* L *--
_'you know i love yer mama'_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 17 2006, 03:12 PM~4642661
> *Man I get my computer back tonight !! Woo Hoo!!!!!! So ill put out pics tomarrow night if you need pics you will have to come to mi casa to pick them up !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: let it D I E! :uh: 










j/k Jamal! Keep up the good work, just don't be a ball sack swinger!!!!


Oh yeah and Bubz......shhh! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2006, 03:32 PM~4642353
> *Me too!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ !! 

HOWS ERRR ONE BEEN???? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone?? :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2006, 04:53 AM~4647666
> *What up everyone?? :wave:
> *


What up "G"?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Break over, just found out our trip to Germany has been postponed until sometime in March. What day is the show in March?? :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2006, 10:33 AM~4639861
> *What up homie?? Should  have called me Sunday!!
> *



George and Alex.


----------



## mycutty (Apr 17, 2005)

anybody have any pictures of frame wraps from hoppers or know were i can get pictures


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 18 2006, 08:09 AM~4648168
> *George and Alex.
> *


No shit!!??
you heard from Alex at all??
I saw him at Towers on my way in @ 3 years ago, 
funny thing, George was there too, he got like 4 years.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH..........BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good morning pan ochas !! 

TROUBSSSSSS, MOBN, S.C.T.B., SIDDY, R4L, PHX SS, MARINATE, ETC ETC...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 10:32 AM~4648587
> *good morning pan ochas !!
> 
> TROUBSSSSSS, MOBN, S.C.T.B., SIDDY, R4L, PHX SS, MARINATE, ETC ETC...
> *



_YES_!....she said my name first


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, that ur a panocha... hahahahaha... j/p


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 09:36 AM~4649068
> *YES!....she said my name first
> *


Whoopty Fukin Doooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 10:32 AM~4648587
> *good morning pan ochas !!
> 
> TROUBSSSSSS, MOBN, S.C.T.B., SIDDY, R4L, PHX SS, MARINATE, ETC ETC...
> *



....WHAT THE [email protected] WHY DO I HAVE TO A THE END


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 10:45 AM~4649142
> *yeah, that ur a panocha... hahahahaha... j/p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

It's so quiet in here today!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 18 2006, 11:34 AM~4649516
> *It's so quiet in here today!!!
> *


i think people are actually working today!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER+Jan 18 2006, 11:22 AM~4649426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sooorrweeeee -- how rude of me... after all da big brother looking out u du 4 me...

WAZZZUUUPPPPPPPPPP PAN OCHA MARINATE...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out....lot of work today, this week too.
i'm taking the motor and trans out of the 72 next weekend, anyone want to help me????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2006, 11:10 AM~4649751
> *I'm out....lot of work today, this week too.
> i'm taking the motor and trans out of the 72 next weekend, anyone want to help me????
> *


nope. 







:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 18 2006, 01:13 PM~4650291
> *nope.
> 
> 
> ...



That's jacked!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2006, 02:33 PM~4650442
> *That's jacked!!! :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY..............................
WERE YOU TAKING IT OUT AT?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup Troub, Bubbz!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup dee loc --

hows the art work coming along?? working on anything fab - u - lis!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

working on the bizness cards again! I got some airbrush work coming out and some sick lolo designs floating around in my head.
How you been??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_....just chillin' .... *making new **friends*.... same 'ol shit... it'd be nice to see u @ a few more events... but i know how yur work gots u stuck... _


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 12:41 PM~4650501
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY..............................
> WERE YOU TAKING IT OUT AT?
> *


Yeah where are you going to work at? We might want to go kick back, watch, talk some shit and drink beer while YOU do the work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 18 2006, 02:40 PM~4651062
> *Yeah where are you going to work at?  We might want to go kick back, watch, talk some shit and drink beer while YOU do the work!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'm down to supervise.... !! : )


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 18 2006 said:


> [/b]


I kno, I kno. I'm trying to get it so I do my graphics ONLY, and that'd be on my time. :biggrin: 
I need to get called for the events tho, I only gots my 808 phone on right now. :angry: stupid T mobile.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 18 2006, 02:47 PM~4651128
> *I kno, I kno. I'm trying to get it so I do my graphics ONLY, and that'd be on my time. :biggrin:
> *


damn that would be tight... !!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 01:41 PM~4650501
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY..............................
> WERE YOU TAKING IT OUT AT?
> *


the car is at my sisters on fouthy siven an intanto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 18 2006, 02:40 PM~4651062
> *Yeah where are you going to work at?  We might want to go kick back, watch, talk some shit and drink beer while YOU do the work!!! :biggrin:
> *


47th ave. and Encanto...........how about we all drink some beer :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 02:42 PM~4651082
> *i'm down to supervise.... !! : )
> *


.......and bring the beer!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2006, 03:01 PM~4651233
> *.......and bring the beer!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



supervisors dont supply... they get served...

:roflmao:


my idol supervisor.... hahaha j/p


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 04:04 PM~4651258
> *supervisors dont supply... they get served...
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...



I'LL SERVE YOU..........AND EVERYONE ELSE.....................I'M J/P I
'M DONE WITH ALL THIS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 03:27 PM~4651423
> *I'LL SERVE YOU..........AND EVERYONE ELSE.....................I'M J/P I
> 'M DONE WITH ALL THIS
> *


 :0 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 02:04 PM~4651258
> *supervisors dont supply... they get served...
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


Thats not what you said last week!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2006, 03:27 PM~4651423
> *I'LL SERVE YOU..........AND EVERYONE ELSE.....................I'M J/P I
> 'M DONE WITH ALL THIS
> *


WTF


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Whats up Homies?? Did you like the Video that I sent to you HA HA HA HA!!!!
Holla...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 18 2006, 04:07 PM~4651806
> *Whats up Homies?? Did you like the Video that I sent to you HA HA HA HA!!!!
> Holla...
> *


Yea!!! real funny  :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2006, 02:58 PM~4651215
> *the car is at my sisters on fouthy siven an intanto!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 18 2006, 04:12 PM~4651859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's what I told TROUBLE 2 Saturday nights ago :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2006, 04:16 PM~4651886
> *it's what I told TROUBLE 2 Saturday nights ago :biggrin:
> *


TROUB's, you going over to chalio's anytime this week??


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Is that to much ass for you?? Ha Ha! I am sorry that you did not like the joke. I thought it was funny... Thank god my ass is not lookin like that yet.!!! Hey this it Tyrone's sister Ilyciah. You know Tyrone???

This is what my brother will look like in a few years if he does not stop drinking.
Look at it I think you will Laugh!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 18 2006, 04:42 PM~4652137
> *Is that to much ass for you?? Ha Ha! I am sorry that you did not like the joke. I thought it was funny... Thank god my ass is not lookin like that yet.!!! Hey this it Tyrone's sister Ilyciah.  You know Tyrone???
> 
> This is what my brother will look like in a few years if he does not stop drinking.
> ...



I thought it was funny shit!! :biggrin: 
your crazy girl....
well, I'm out, done with work.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 Whatever happened to Money Trey?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jan 18 2006, 11:14 PM~4655236
> *:0 Whatever happened to Money Trey?
> *


Rommell sold it, to who i don't know


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

wow thats a nice lookin cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

"Money Trey" Nice auto, haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone?? :wave:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Good morning everyone!!!!
what up!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT IT DO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE
CAN THEY FUCK UP A CADDY OR WHAT?

[attachmentid=429474]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN YOU FINALLY BOUGHT THAT CADDY......................
YOU TOLD EM GIMME 13'S FUCKERS PUT 23'S


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 08:17 AM~4656851
> *DAMN YOU FINALLY BOUGHT THAT CADDY......................
> YOU TOLD EM GIMME 13'S FUCKERS PUT 23'S
> *



THEY 10'S


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2006, 08:18 AM~4656853
> *THEY 10'S
> *


_

but you keep 'em clean dough.... right??_ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SHIT IF I TELL THEM TO PUT 13'S THE BETTER PUT 13'S FUCK THAT...I WANT TO LOWRIDE NOT FLY'N HIGH..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 08:19 AM~4656859
> *
> 
> but you keep 'em clean dough.... right??  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH HAVE TO MAKE SURE THEY BLING BLING.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

CUZ WHAT GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2006, 09:36 AM~4656908
> *CUZ WHAT GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?
> *


DUNNO YET CALI'S SUPPOSE TO COME DOWN, BUT THEY BE SAYING THAT
SINCE THE WEEKEND AFTER NEW YEARS...........I NEED TO GET THE MONTE RUNNING SO I CAN TAKE THE ELCO TO THA PAINT SHOP
DUNNO WHICH ONE I LIKE BETTER.........NE1?
[attachmentid=429497]
[attachmentid=429498]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO SIDDY... I MISS MY BUDDY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 10:00 AM~4657006
> *bottom/white one  - me likes-e
> 
> ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO SIDDY... I MISS MY BUDDY
> *


MAN I THOUGHT IT WAS SILVER HOW BOUT THIS ONE?
[attachmentid=429509]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

silver...??? looks white to me.. but what the hell do i know... :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 09:02 AM~4657017
> *MAN I THOUGHT IT WAS SILVER HOW BOUT THIS ONE?
> [attachmentid=429509]
> *


NAW MIGHT AS WELL PAINT IT PINK :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

PAINT IT SILVER WITH THE BLACK STRIP GOING DOWN THE FRONT


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Craig said u crashed your car on purpuse so you wouldnt race him :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 19 2006, 10:29 AM~4657132
> *Craig said u crashed your car on purpuse so you wouldnt race him :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



"WUTT IT DO" I CAN STILL RUN IT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

silver w/black stripe
What up everyone??
Looks like next weekend will be put on hold until I get back from Germany.
Just got word today that we may leave next week....but then again we might leave in March :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up R4L?? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2006, 12:10 PM~4657689
> *silver w/black stripe
> What up everyone??
> Looks like next weekend will be put on hold until I get back from Germany.
> ...


MAN I ALREADY FUKN TIRED OF GERMANY AND I AINT THE ONE GOING 
_"WERE LEAVING TODAY...NO..NO MARCH...OH NO TODAY"_HEY JUST FUKN TELL US THE DAY YOUR OUT.......LOL HEY I'M JUST PLAYING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YUP JUST GOT BACK FROM LUNCH WITH R4L AND 73RIVI......
SORRY BUBBZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WRRROOOWW'''''''''IN WERE DOS PICS AT SUCKA?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello Bubbz :wave: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SHE BE TYPE'N


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 01:29 PM~4658884
> *WRRROOOWW'''''''''IN WERE DOS PICS AT SUCKA?
> *


Man you got to come get them!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow Bubbz!!! :uh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 19 2006, 01:34 PM~4658938
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 19 2006, 02:31 PM~4658906
> *Man you got to come get them!!
> *


FOOL YOU SAID YOUR COMP. WAS COMING IN AND YOU WOULD POST SOME PICS......SOOOOO WTF..........J/P I'LL CALL YOU TONIGHT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 01:36 PM~4658962
> *FOOL YOU SAID YOUR COMP. WAS COMING IN AND YOU WOULD POST SOME PICS......SOOOOO WTF..........J/P I'LL CALL YOU TONIGHT
> *


ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

GONNA STAY AT THE Y.M.C.A. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 12:48 PM~4658441
> *YUP JUST GOT BACK FROM LUNCH WITH R4L AND 73RIVI......
> SORRY BUBBZ
> *


LUNCH WITH YOU....??? OH WELL... .


talked to "black socks' last night....  
He tell you about what 357 & JoJo got into on Tuesday...????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 19 2006, 01:29 PM~4658888
> *Hello Bubbz :wave:  :wave:
> *





sup homie --- how's volume 3 coming along....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 12:46 PM~4658426
> *MAN I ALREADY FUKN TIRED OF GERMANY AND I AINT THE ONE GOING
> "WERE LEAVING TODAY...NO..NO MARCH...OH NO TODAY"HEY JUST FUKN TELL US THE DAY YOUR OUT.......LOL HEY I'M JUST PLAYING
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Fuk it, I'll just shut up :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*JUST FOR THE RECORD... WITHOUT AN EXPLANATION.. I WOULD LIKE TO SAY... 
S.C.T.B. ----> YOUR THE BEST!! *
IF IT MEANS ANYTHING TO YOU... HAD I FOUND ANY OF THE CASH WE WERE LOOKING FOR LAST NIGHT... I'D IT GIVEN IT TO YOU....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 19 2006, 01:45 PM~4659063
> *:angry:
> *



P.S. on another note.. still mad @ you for this ... you said you wanted to do the range early.. i said i dont 'do' early on weekends... so never mind... and then you went @ 3 anyways... hmmm.. :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

naw we got there at like 1:00


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup riderz.... how was lunch. :angry:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 02:17 PM~4659316
> *sup riderz.... how was lunch.  :angry:
> *



tell you the truth it was nasty


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well damn... that doesn’t make me feel any better.. 
I still want you guys to have a good lunch!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 19 2006, 03:30 PM~4659415
> *tell you the truth it was nasty
> *


yeah the burgers were too...too....ummm..........


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 01:44 PM~4659050
> *sup homie --- how's volume 3 coming along....
> *


I think I will START on it tonight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 01:17 PM~4659316
> *sup riderz.... how was lunch.  :angry:
> *


wAAAAAA! IS WAST'NT INVITED  wAAAAAA!



just joking! I had a great lunch at Zipps in Scottdale! Great double bacon cheeseburger with greasy fries and a huge coke!


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

What up everyone..
So what is going down tonight????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 19 2006, 03:23 PM~4659785
> *wAAAAAA! IS WAST'NT INVITED  wAAAAAA!
> just joking!  I had a great lunch at Zipps in Scottdale!  Great double bacon cheeseburger with greasy fries and a huge coke!
> *



you know... i just get done saying that i was sorry to hear of a 'bad burger' experience and you go and thank me like this... OK WERE FIGHTING!! 
:twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 02:28 PM~4659837
> *you know... i just get done saying that i was sorry to hear of a 'bad burger' experience and you go and thank me like this... OK WERE FIGHTING!!
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SENSITIVE TODAY? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 19 2006, 03:39 PM~4659859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SENSITIVE TODAY? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
yes -- DAMN, I GUESS I NEED THE HUG TODAY.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 04:42 PM~4659873
> *:0  :0
> yes -- DAMN, I GUESS I NEED THE HUG TODAY....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  HAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



SAYS WHO......WERE GOING OUT TONIGHT I DONT THINK YOU GOT INVITED :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 19 2006, 04:25 PM~4659812
> *What up everyone..
> So what is going down tonight????
> *


CALL ME AND I'LL TELL YOU :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 03:49 PM~4659919
> *SAYS WHO......WERE GOING OUT TONIGHT I DONT THINK YOU GOT INVITED :biggrin:
> *


oh yea!!!??
Guess I'm not invited huh??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2006, 04:01 PM~4660018
> *oh yea!!!??
> Guess I'm not invited huh??
> *



THATS JUST IT.... _*WE*_ ARE GOING OUT... & TROUBS ISN'T INVITED...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 04:02 PM~4660025
> *THATS JUST IT.... WE ARE GOING OUT... & TROUBS ISN'T INVITED...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 05:02 PM~4660025
> *THATS JUST IT.... WE ARE GOING OUT... & TROUBS ISN'T INVITED...
> *


I.
D.
G.
A.
F.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:03 PM~4660042
> *I.
> D.
> G.
> ...


S
m
2
!!??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:03 PM~4660042
> *I.
> D.
> G.
> ...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 19 2006, 05:06 PM~4660067
> *I DIG GIRLS ASSHOLES FOR FUN.... ??
> *



YOU ARE TOO MUCH
I
DONT
GIVE
A
FUCK


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:10 PM~4660087
> *YOU ARE TOO MUCH
> 
> *



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FIRST OFF BUBBZ WE ARE GOING TO AVONDALE
TOO FAR FOR YOU GUYS

AND AZMOB YOU DONT EVEN GO OUT ON FRIDAYS WHEN YOU GOTTA WORK ON SATURDAYS SO I KNOW YOU WONT GO EITHER


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:49 PM~4659924
> *CALL ME AND I'LL TELL YOU :0
> *


Give me your Number and maybe I will call


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:13 PM~4660123
> *FIRST OFF BUBBZ WE ARE GOING TO AVONDALE
> TOO FAR FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> ...


Fuck, I'm going to have some right now!!!!
I'm out of hea!!!
:wave:


Dam Troubs, you know me already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:13 PM~4660123
> *FIRST OFF BUBBZ WE ARE GOING TO AVONDALE
> TOO FAR FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> ...




PAAAALEEEEZZEEEE...... 
DON'T EXPLAIN YOURSELF... YOU MAKE IT SEEM LIKE I CARE.. 
I'M JUST TALKING CHIT...
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 19 2006, 05:14 PM~4660137
> *Give me your Number and maybe I will call
> *



FUK MAYBE'S
281-330-8004


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:18 PM~4660171
> *FUK MAYBE'S
> 281-330-8004
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

_HIT YOU UP ON THE LO??? _


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 19 2006 said:


> [/b]


Chit, forgot I was still on here..... :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2006, 05:22 PM~4660211
> *Chit, forgot I was still on here..... :wave:
> *



FO-WEAL NE1 WANNA ROLL HIT ME UP LATER


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 19 2006 said:


> [/b]


Newayzz. Bubbz want to go clubin tonight. This is Tyrone's sis call if you want to???
I would bring my brother but, He will end up looking like this...
Check it out..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 19 2006, 04:30 PM~4660285
> *Newayzz. Bubbz want to go clubin tonight. This is Tyrone's sis call if you want to???
> I would bring my brother but, He will end up looking like this...
> Check it out..
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

the website i have been doing is ready to view online check it out 


look at who is going to be the 1st lowrider bike feature

http://www.buildabikeandmore.com/


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 05:18 PM~4660171
> *FUK MAYBE'S
> 281-330-8004
> *


No wonder they call you trouble... Boyfriend just got into town, BUSTED....
Oh well, I guess I just need to dropp the old ass and get a new ass and ....
FFFFFUUUUCCCKKK IIIIIIITTTT!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 02:49 PM~4659541
> *yeah the burgers were too...too....ummm..........
> *


Too much man-sauce or not enough???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

eeeeewwwwwhhhhh!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 19 2006, 02:01 PM~4659195
> *naw we got there at like 1:00
> *


I heard " 10:00 am"


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 19 2006, 09:26 PM~4662354
> *I heard " 10:00 am"
> *


well he told me 11:00 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 19 2006, 02:43 AM~4656182
> *SEE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Damn... that car was badass... lookit fred... got all the pics huh homie? post up some more! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Troubs, paint the elco silver with black stripe.
Wassup Bubbz, mobn, Fred, Jamal, Adam, Riderz!!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

the web site i've been working on is ready to view online

i'm doing a feature this sat look for it soon!

http://www.buildabikeandmore.com/


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 20 2006, 12:50 AM~4663424
> *Troubs, paint the elco silver with black stripe.
> Wassup Bubbz, mobn, Fred, Jamal, Adam, Riderz!!!!
> *


What up Dee??
And what up to everyone!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2006, 04:23 PM~4660225
> *FO-WEAL NE1 WANNA ROLL HIT ME UP LATER
> *


Man, i called you twice last night!!!
i was out and about until 11:00 last night.....slight headache but I think I will make it today :biggrin: .....stomach hurts though.....back hurts.......knees hurt....blah blah blah...... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up R4L???


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2006, 06:09 AM~4664001
> *What up R4L???
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUT IT DO PEEPZ...............................
MORNIN BUBBBLES I MEAN BUBBZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP MOBN.....I DIDNT GO ANYWHERE AFTER ALL
I ENDED DROPPING OFF ANOTHER TRANNY AT THE MACHINE
SHOP LAST NIGHT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up homie?? Called last night........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 20 2006, 12:50 AM~4663424
> *Troubs, paint the elco silver with black stripe.
> Wassup Bubbz, mobn, Fred, Jamal, Adam, Riderz!!!!
> *





sup Dee!!! :tongue:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 07:36 AM~4664373
> *WUTTUP MOBN.....I DIDNT GO ANYWHERE AFTER ALL
> I ENDED DROPPING OFF ANOTHER TRANNY AT THE MACHINE
> SHOP LAST NIGHT
> *


How's the car coming along???
Getting some couches tonight, you working on the elco??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 07:35 AM~4664370
> *WUT IT DO PEEPZ...............................
> MORNIN BUBBBLES I MEAN BUBBZ
> *



i thought i mentioned i was not talking to you....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hola pinches! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 07:39 AM~4664396
> *Hola pinches! :biggrin:
> *


What up :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

PHX SS RIDER+Jan 20 2006 said:


> <!--QuoteBegin-JEN IN PHX[/i]@Jan 19 2006, 08:48 PM~4662195
> *Too much man-sauce or not enough???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 20 2006 said:


> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


What up girl??
Fuk, breaks over....later :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

whats crackin??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dang is it always this slow up in here.
It reads so fast at nite. LOL.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

any rides for sale????????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

alright everyone, I'll call you tonite Jamal...maybe see some of you guys too. I'm out!!! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_WEST UP SUCKA'S_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 20 2006, 07:37 AM~4664721
> *any rides for sale????????
> *


mines! :biggrin: U got mula?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 09:12 AM~4664957
> *mines! :biggrin: U got mula?
> *


WHAT UP PSSSSSSS

DONT BUYS CARS WITH AIR BAGS

JUST PLAYING


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 20 2006, 08:14 AM~4664975
> *WHAT UP PSSSSSSS
> 
> DONT BUYS CARS WITH AIR BAGS
> ...


:twak: 

never mind, cause I know you'd just get rid of it in 3wks anyways "hey now" oops I mean R4L.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 10:21 AM~4665023
> *
> :twak:
> 
> ...



ISNT ANAL A BUTT..........ITS _EY...NOW!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 08:22 AM~4665035
> *ISNT ANAL A BUTT..........ITS EY...NOW!
> *


fuk u too biotch! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 10:23 AM~4665041
> *fuk u too biotch! :biggrin:
> *



LIKE BUBBLES SAYS _........."DO YOU NEED A HUG_"
CAUSE I CAN CALL THE _JOTO_ WROOOOOOWWWWIN


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 08:25 AM~4665064
> *LIKE BUBBLES SAYS ........."DO YOU NEED A HUG"
> CAUSE I CAN CALL THE JOTO WROOOOOOWWWWIN
> *


What? So you want him to film you hugging guys? I'll pass Bro!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

QUEER


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 20 2006, 10:40 AM~4664736
> *alright everyone, I'll call you tonite Jamal...maybe see some of you guys too. I'm out!!! :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


Que Paso carnal
whatcha been up to?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 09:27 AM~4665087
> *What?  So you want him to film you hugging guys?  I'll pass Bro!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FINALLY SUM DECENT FOOTAGE!!! HAHAHA....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 12:01 PM~4665863
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  FINALLY SUM DECENT FOOTAGE!!! HAHAHA....
> *



HEY..HEY..HEY........WATCH YO'SELF


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 12:34 PM~4666817
> *HEY..HEY..HEY........WATCH YO'SELF
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 11:01 AM~4665863
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  FINALLY SUM DECENT FOOTAGE!!! HAHAHA....
> *


WOW!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup for tonight???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 20 2006, 02:32 PM~4667350
> *Wassup for tonight???
> *


_NOT A DAMN THANG........_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 20 2006, 09:27 AM~4665087
> *What?  So you want him to film you hugging guys?  I'll pass Bro!
> *


No thanx!! Hes asked me before he even offered me money but im trying to help my vids not hurt them!!! :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 01:34 PM~4667370
> *I NEED SOMEONE TO TOUCH IT FIRST :biggrin:
> *


JAMAL......TROUBLE IS TALKIN TO YOU!!!!!! :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 20 2006, 01:36 PM~4667388
> *JAMAL......TROUBLE IS TALKIN TO YOU!!!!!! :0
> *


What up with that Jen I thought you love me???  :tears:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 20 2006, 02:38 PM~4667407
> *What up with that Jen I thought you love me???  :tears:
> *


_SHE JUST LOVES TO GET YOU DOGGY STYLE!_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 20 2006, 01:38 PM~4667407
> *What up with that Jen I thought you love me???  :tears:
> *


You guys are the ones with all that gay talk!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 01:39 PM~4667416
> *SHE JUST LOVES TO GET YOU DOGGY STYLE!
> *


WHOA!!! That is SOO your job!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!!???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

BOWLING? TMRW NIGHT?? 
US 'EASTSIDERS' USUALLY GO TO KYRENE LANES ON KYRENE & ELLIOT... 
ITS ALL-WHITE-TUKIE - ish AND TEMPE...



> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 20 2006, 01:47 PM~4667482
> *You guys are the ones with all that gay talk!!
> *


AND PLEASE KEEP IT UP... YES YES YES :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 02:38 PM~4667927
> *BOWLING? TMRW NIGHT??
> US 'EASTSIDERS' USUALLY GO TO KYRENE LANES ON KYRENE & ELLIOT...
> ITS ALL-WHITE-TUKIE - ish AND TEMPE...
> ...


Damn that sounds far!!!! Count us in!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 20 2006, 03:09 PM~4668131
> *Damn that sounds far!!!! Count us in!! :biggrin:
> *


hey, no problem coming to you...... name it...

we can always go to the west after bowling... THATS JUST THE BEGINING OF THE NIGHT.. (I hope anyways)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 WANNA HIT UP THE BAR RIGHT AFTER WORK?
EY JEN STILL GOT SOME OF THAT BEER, CAUSE I COULD SURE USE 
BOUT 8 OF DEM RIGHT NOW


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 03:44 PM~4668338
> *NE1 WANNA HIT UP THE BAR RIGHT AFTER WORK?
> *


yes yes yes


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 03:18 PM~4668202
> *hey, no problem coming to you...... name it...
> 
> we can always go to the west after bowling... THATS JUST THE BEGINING OF THE NIGHT..  (I hope anyways)
> ...


EVERYBODY EVERYBODY?????? :biggrin: 

We dont care where we go but...You know I'm directionally challenged!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 20 2006, 04:44 PM~4668343
> *EVERYBODY EVERYBODY??????  :biggrin:
> 
> We dont care where we go but...You know I'm directionally challenged!!  :biggrin:
> *



_EVERBODY EVERBODY WE NEED YOUR MONEY_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 03:44 PM~4668338
> *NE1 WANNA HIT UP THE BAR RIGHT AFTER WORK?
> EY JEN STILL GOT SOME OF THAT BEER, CAUSE I COULD SURE USE
> BOUT 8 OF DEM RIGHT NOW
> *


Fuk yea!!! Where??
O get out @ 4:30....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2006, 04:49 PM~4668383
> *Fuk yea!!! Where??
> O get out @ 4:30....
> *



MEEEEEE TOOOOHOOO
WERE U WORK AT?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 03:51 PM~4668401
> *MEEEEEE TOOOOHOOO
> WERE U WORK AT?
> *


@ 7st. Broadway


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 20 2006, 03:44 PM~4668343
> *EVERYBODY EVERYBODY??????  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


yes, like Darian... you know.. everybody...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 03:51 PM~4668401
> *MEEEEEE TOOOOHOOO
> WERE U WORK AT?
> *


 :dunno: So what up??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2006, 04:03 PM~4668515
> *:dunno: So what up??
> *



cant make it... sorrrweeeee
:thumbsdown:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 04:05 PM~4668526
> *cant make it... sorrrweeeee
> :thumbsdown:
> *


Fuk it....I'm going to buy me a 24 pack and fukn drink at home.
I'm not even supposed to be out there driving.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 03:51 PM~4668401
> *MEEEEEE TOOOOHOOO
> WERE U WORK AT?
> *


what are you going to do??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BAM.......THANK YOU YOU BOTH JUST PROVED ME RIGHT....CYA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 04:09 PM~4668562
> *BAM.......THANK YOU YOU BOTH JUST PROVED ME RIGHT....CYA
> *


wtf


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 04:09 PM~4668562
> *BAM.......THANK YOU YOU BOTH JUST PROVED ME RIGHT....CYA
> *



listen up smartie pants... 
YOU DONT KNOW CHIT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

COME TO CHANDLER THEN.... WE'LL SEE HOW WELL THAT GOES DOWN...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 04:16 PM~4668609
> *COME TO CHANDLER THEN.... WE'LL SEE HOW WELL THAT GOES DOWN...
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 04:09 PM~4668562
> *BAM.......THANK YOU YOU BOTH JUST PROVED ME RIGHT....CYA
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 04:09 PM~4668562
> *BAM.......THANK YOU YOU BOTH JUST PROVED ME RIGHT....CYA
> *


So wtf are you going to do??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2006, 04:22 PM~4668657
> *So wtf are you going to do??
> *



HE'S GONNA :tears: :tears: :tears: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
J/K TROUBIES


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2006, 05:22 PM~4668657
> *So wtf are you going to do??
> *



GOIN 2 6-SHOOTERS FOR A WHILE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 05:16 PM~4668609
> *COME TO CHANDLER THEN.... WE'LL SEE HOW WELL THAT GOES DOWN...
> *



PICK ME UP AND ILL STAY THE WHOLE WEEKEND :biggrin:
NOT TRYING TO DRIVE MY WRECKED CAR OUT THERE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 04:24 PM~4668674
> *GOIN 2 6-SHOOTERS FOR A WHILE
> *


Call you in a bit.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2006, 04:26 PM~4668679
> *PICK ME UP AND ILL STAY THE WHOLE WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2006, 05:27 PM~4668691
> *Call you in a bit.....
> *



EY DONT BE DRIVING ON MY COUNT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

6 SHOOTERS!! 83RD AVEISH??? HAVE YOU EVER EVEN HEARD OF WARNER ROAD…??? THAT’S ME PARTNER.. THAT’S WHERE I STAY @...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 20 2006, 05:30 PM~4668724
> *6 SHOOTERS!! 83RD AVEISH??? HAVE YOU EVER EVEN HEARD OF WARNER ROAD…??? THAT’S ME PARTNER.. THAT’S WHERE I STAY @...
> *




"QUE...QUE..QUE....WHOS WARNER


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 20 2006, 12:12 AM~4663301
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE MONEY TRE FROM ROLLERZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jan 20 2006, 06:35 PM~4669533
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE MONEY TRE FROM ROLLERZ
> *



 


Yeah it is... Whatever happened to it?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ITS AROUND.. ON LOCK DOWN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

that cars bad as fuck but the setup is a bitch to clean :angry: :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 20 2006, 07:14 PM~4669765
> *that cars bad as fuck but the setup is a bitch to clean :angry:  :angry:
> *


" A bitch to clean" You should try installing it or servicing that auto.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 20 2006, 07:45 PM~4669934
> *" A bitch to clean"  You should try installing it or servicing that auto.
> *


what's up twiin... i haven't spoken to ya in a long as time.... hows buisness been down there in teh AZ....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 20 2006, 07:45 PM~4669934
> *" A bitch to clean"  You should try installing it or servicing that auto.
> *


I HAVE worked on that thing before :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jan 20 2006, 06:59 PM~4669686
> *ITS AROUND.. ON LOCK DOWN
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn I knew this topic would still be up here 2 years and 832 pages later. It makes me proud to be living in this great state of AZ :tears:


Anyway hey any of you guys in Tucson know any place I can get a used enclosed 4'x6' trailer? PM Me if you got a hookup, I'm lookin to buy one before the PHX LRM show :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Good morning everyone...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 23 2006, 08:26 AM~4685699
> *Good morning everyone...
> *



WHERES JUNIOR AT?


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 23 2006, 08:50 AM~4685829
> *WHERES JUNIOR AT?
> *


He left last night..... He had to go back to Cali.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I WAS HOPING TO SEE HIM....O'WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT IT DO BUBBLES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 23 2006, 09:10 AM~4686130
> *WUTT IT DO BUBBLES
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 23 2006, 10:30 AM~4686235
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bubbz you always this happy....
I am chillin today...


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 23 2006, 10:08 AM~4686119
> *I WAS HOPING TO SEE HIM....O'WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


Jr. will be down here again real soon. I am trying to make him move back...
You have his number right....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 23 2006, 10:45 AM~4686300
> *Jr. will be down here again real soon. I am trying to make him move back...
> You have his number right....
> *



YUP....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning!! Hey BUBBZ & SCTB we had a great time bowling the other night. What's up for a rematch???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok.....have to do this! Check out the kids!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2006, 10:39 AM~4686580
> *Good Morning!!  Hey BUBBZ & SCTB we had a great time bowling the other night.  What's up for a rematch???
> *



TOTALLY RE-MATCH !!
I WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY EVERYONE SHOWED UP... I JUST WISH I HAD MORE TIME TO MINGLE!! !! !! 
PLACE AND TIME ----> NAME IT!!! 
BUT THIS TIME WE AGREE ON THE GIRLS VS BOYS WAGER... (& todds vote doesn't count - you gotta brake 100 to vote)
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 23 2006, 10:55 AM~4686658
> *TOTALLY RE-MATCH !!
> I WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY EVERYONE SHOWED UP... I JUST WISH I HAD MORE TIME TO MINGLE!! !! !!
> PLACE AND TIME ----> NAME IT!!!
> ...


FOR REAL!!!! The only 100 that fool broke was at the snack bar!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2006, 10:53 AM~4686649
> *Ok.....have to do this!  Check out the kids!!!
> *



thats so bad-ass ---- how exciting for 'D' ---- it was cool to met the 'new kids' last night... we most def have to take them out with us!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


(look @ D's cheeeezzzzeeeeeeeeyyyyy smile) hahahaha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 23 2006, 10:58 AM~4686672
> *thats so bad-ass ---- how exciting for 'D' ---- it was cool to met the 'new kids' last night... we most def have to take them out with us!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> (look @ D's cheeeezzzzeeeeeeeeyyyyy smile) hahahaha  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


They are good kids. D is very excited!! 

So what's up???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2006, 10:56 AM~4686665
> *FOR REAL!!!!  The only 100 that fool broke was at the snack bar!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh no you didn't.... LMAO


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 23 2006, 11:07 AM~4686730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> oh no you didn't.... LMAO
> *


And that's only cuz he spent $98.00 on food!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2006, 11:11 AM~4686753
> *And that's only cuz he spent $98.00 on food!!!!!!!!
> *


next time they asked if we could call ahead, so they can call in extra cooks... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ok peeps i'm posting the website in about 15 min

www.buildabikeandmore.com

check it out and leave comments please

i had an awesome time at the photo shoot and car hop
thanks again guys and Majestics


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2006, 11:52 AM~4686973
> *ok peeps i'm posting the website in about 15 min
> 
> www.buildabikeandmore.com
> ...



it was good to c u out @ the hop last night.... you've got our support :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thank you bubbz

the site is loaded http://www.buildabikeandmore.com


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SLOW DAY........................UP IN HERE UP IN HERE


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

very slow.............................................    whats up TROUBLE ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 23 2006, 03:47 PM~4688238
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *




whats wrong buddy!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nothing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ZZZ... i mean TTT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone...I was out yesterday, day off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 24 2006, 07:00 AM~4692402
> *What up everyone...I was out yesterday, day off!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHO DIS....?
YOU ARE GETTING AS BAD AS SIDDY :0
SPEAKING OF HIM I TRIED CALLING BUT HIS PHONE ...._NO WORKY_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 07:43 AM~4692700
> *WHO DIS....?
> YOU ARE GETTING AS BAD AS SIDDY :0
> SPEAKING OF HIM I TRIED CALLING BUT HIS PHONE ....NO WORKY
> *


WTF!!! J/P...took yesterday off, had some things to take care of.
Left my phone at home after I talked to you on Sunday. Called you back later...
didn't end up meeting did you??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 07:43 AM~4692700
> *WHO DIS....?
> YOU ARE GETTING AS BAD AS SIDDY :0
> SPEAKING OF HIM I TRIED CALLING BUT HIS PHONE ....NO WORKY
> *




whats up *TROUBS *and *amazon*....

i mean, *az mobn*.... 

yeah, i tried Siddy too... :uh: last week... no answer.... worried....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 09:02 AM~4692794
> *whats up TROUBS and amazon....
> 
> i mean, az mobn....
> ...


ONE OF MY FRIENDS SAIS SHE SAW HIM AT THE STREET LIGHT RIDING ON A GREEN BIKE?????????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 08:18 AM~4692889
> *ONE OF MY FRIENDS SAIS SHE SAW HIM AT THE STREET LIGHT RIDING ON A GREEN BIKE?????????????
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

he swore that bike was for his cousin --- WTF


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAN WHERES EVERYONE AT?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 09:21 AM~4692902
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> he swore that bike was for his cousin --- WTF
> *


TOOK A PIC OF HIM.........................................

[attachmentid=435259]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

a few pics for SIDDY - - - > (since he ain't here to post them)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 09:19 AM~4693164
> *TOOK A PIC OF HIM.........................................
> 
> [attachmentid=435259]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn, that *IS *him... he's even got locs on ... 


(so we were both thinking of posting pictures... :scrutinize: @ the same time) 





maybe he is having baby mama trouble...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hopefully where ever he is... he can make it to a phone....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

maybe he got 'lucky'


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hopefully - he's working on the car....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

maybe he's at da club


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY...!!! :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAYBE HE'S HIGH.....(looks like him in the back)
[attachmentid=435273]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_THINK HES LOST?_
[attachmentid=435274]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_DID HE GET FIRED?_
[attachmentid=435275]


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What up peoples?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 09:46 AM~4693313
> *MAYBE HE'S HIGH.....(looks like him in the back)
> [attachmentid=435273]
> *




ALL SPASTIC LIKE.... YEAH... THATS SIDDY.... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 09:46 AM~4693313
> *MAYBE HE'S HIGH.....(looks like him in the back)
> [attachmentid=435273]
> *


YEAH.. HIGH! MAYBE HE'S SMOKING SOMEWHERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

@ CHURCH???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HE GOT JUMPED... I KNOW IT.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_up in some kitty ? ? ? ? ?_


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

MAYBE HES JUST TOOOO TIRED...........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jan 24 2006, 10:37 AM~4693590
> *MAYBE HES JUST TOOOO TIRED...........
> *


 :roflmao: 


yeah... tooo tired from this.... ...... ..... ???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning! Dont want you guys havin to put out an MIA report on me!!! What's up??


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

You guy's are fukn funny!!!!
Poor SIDI wherever he is!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg+Jan 24 2006, 11:26 AM~4693869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHU KNOW WE LUVS EM - DAT RIGHT DERS MY PARTNA - SHO NUFF!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 24 2006, 11:26 AM~4693869
> *:wave:
> *


What up Wally!!!


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 10:41 AM~4693612
> *:roflmao:
> yeah... tooo tired from this.... ...... ..... ???
> *



  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_JOTO.....I SEE YOU_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 01:12 PM~4694647
> *JOTO.....I SEE YOU
> 
> 
> ...



HOW COULD YOU SEE HIM.. HE BLENDS IN WITH THE BACKGROUND...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 01:12 PM~4694647
> *JOTO.....I SEE YOU
> *


What up culo?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 01:19 PM~4694680
> *HOW COULD YOU SEE HIM.. HE BLENDS IN WITH THE BACKGROUND...
> *


HaHaHaHa! Im will get you!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 24 2006, 02:21 PM~4694688
> *HaHaHaHa! Im will get you!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


There is some funny stuff in here... :cheesy: :cheesy: 
What up Bubbz? I had a fun time on Sat. even though Jr was there...
I really hate having to act. It sucks although, I am getting good at it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 24 2006, 02:31 PM~4694739
> *There is some funny stuff in here... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> What up Bubbz? I had a fun time on Sat. even though Jr was there...
> I really hate having to act. It sucks although, I am getting good at it.
> *



ACT HUH....._JU KNOW U LUV HIM_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n+Jan 24 2006, 01:21 PM~4694688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup girl... most def! had a good time.... (couldn't :roflmao: you :roflmao: tell)
what do u mean, having to act ???? ... i thought JR was cool as phuck.... i'm glad you both came... :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW THERES ACTUALLY PEEPZ...... "_UP IN HERE....UP IN HERE"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 03:08 PM~4694955
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> sup girl... most def! had a good time.... (couldn't  :roflmao:  you :roflmao:  tell)
> ...



WERE YOU SLIDING DOWN THE LANE WITH YOUR BALL?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:10 PM~4694975
> *WERE YOU SLIDING DOWN THE LANE WITH YOUR BALL?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 03:10 PM~4694975
> *WERE YOU SLIDING DOWN THE LANE WITH YOUR BALL?
> *


Who where r you talking to Trouble?? R you talking to meee? Lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:10 PM~4694975
> *WERE YOU SLIDING DOWN THE LANE WITH YOUR BALL?
> *



guess u had to be there 2 know 4 sure 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 03:14 PM~4695001
> *guess u had to be there 2 know 4 sure
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


GROUP PIC....................
[attachmentid=435538]


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Damn, talk about someone that can not spell or talk shit. My bad.. Can I say 
es stupid!! Lol..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SOOOO...NE1 GOIN OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:18 PM~4695020
> *SOOOO...NE1 GOIN OUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:17 PM~4695012
> *GROUP PIC....................
> [attachmentid=435538]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

on 3, 
1, 2 3
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 24 2006, 03:17 PM~4695018
> *Damn, talk about someone that can not spell or talk shit. My bad.. Can I say
> es stupid!! Lol..
> *



I'LL HELP YOU_..........ES STUPIDA_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:17 PM~4695012
> *GROUP PIC....................
> [attachmentid=435538]
> *



P.S. HOMEBOY... I HAD MY OWN SHOES.... THAT MATCHED MY BALL AND BAG.... 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 03:08 PM~4694955
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> sup girl... most def! had a good time.... (couldn't  :roflmao:  you :roflmao:  tell)
> ...


Things got bad before he moved to Cali. I am not over it yet. I have to remind my self to forgive him... If I want things to work. NEWYZ, I know he injoyed himself.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 02:21 PM~4695037
> *P.S. HOMEBOY... I HAD MY OWN SHOES.... THAT MATCHED MY BALL AND BAG....
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> *


She really did!!! I thought BUBBZ was messin around.....but nope!! I need one of them gloves!!!!!!


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 03:20 PM~4695034
> *I'LL HELP YOU..........ES STUPIDA
> *


Ha Ha thanks for you help! Es Stupid!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:18 PM~4695020
> *SOOOO...NE1 GOIN OUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


Are you inviting us to go somewhere or checkin to see where we're going?? I still got a few 30 packs all iced up!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 03:29 PM~4695108
> *Are you inviting us to go somewhere or checkin to see where we're going??  I still got a few 30 packs all iced up!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



CHIT WHAT EVERS CLEVER HOPEFULLY I WILL HAVE MY MONTE RUNNING BY
TOMORROW CAUSE I SURE IN HELL AINT DRIVING THE ELCO OUT AND ABOUT
MAYBE I'LL GO DRINK ALL YOUR BEER FIRST THEN GO OUT...HAHA ..J/P
I WANT TO GO DO SOMETHING BUT IT INVOLVES CLUBS AND DANCING.......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:31 PM~4695126
> *CHIT WHAT EVERS CLEVER HOPEFULLY I WILL HAVE MY MONTE RUNNING BY
> TOMORROW CAUSE I SURE IN HELL AINT DRIVING THE ELCO OUT AND ABOUT
> MAYBE I'LL GO DRINK ALL YOUR BEER FIRST THEN GO OUT...HAHA ..J/P
> ...


So your saying a non-family oriented event.....????? Sounds good. Where you talkin about goin???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:31 PM~4695126
> *CHIT WHAT EVERS CLEVER HOPEFULLY I WILL HAVE MY MONTE RUNNING BY
> TOMORROW CAUSE I SURE IN HELL AINT DRIVING THE ELCO OUT AND ABOUT
> MAYBE I'LL GO DRINK ALL YOUR BEER FIRST THEN GO OUT...HAHA ..J/P
> ...



YEAH, WE KNOW...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:31 PM~4695126
> *CHIT WHAT EVERS CLEVER HOPEFULLY I WILL HAVE MY MONTE RUNNING BY
> TOMORROW CAUSE I SURE IN HELL AINT DRIVING THE ELCO OUT AND ABOUT
> MAYBE I'LL GO DRINK ALL YOUR BEER FIRST THEN GO OUT...HAHA ..J/P
> ...


I thought you stopped the pole dancing when you hurt your back or was it your knees??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 03:33 PM~4695142
> *YEAH, WE KNOW...
> *


know what?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 03:36 PM~4695162
> *I thought you stopped the pole dancing when you hurt your back or was it your knees???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WTF...Who told you bout _ROCKY POINT_?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:36 PM~4695171
> *WTF...Who told you bout ROCKY POINT?
> *


I saw the pics, homie!!! Cute thong but you aren't supposed to wear it backwards!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 03:38 PM~4695179
> *I saw the pics, homie!!!  Cute thong but you aren't supposed to wear it backwards!!
> *


THATS A DIFFERENT STORY...TOLD YOU NOT TO TELL NE1


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:36 PM~4695163
> *know what?
> *


THAT YOUR WEEKENDS ONLY INCLUDE CLUBS & DANCING....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 03:39 PM~4695186
> *THAT YOUR WEEKENDS ONLY INCLUDE CLUBS & DANCING....
> *



AND BEER AND WOMEN AND FRIENDS AND MORE WOMEN AND MORE WOMEN...
I MEAN BEER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NOTICE IM THE ONLY ONE IN HERE WITH ONLY WOMEN


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:40 PM~4695199
> *AND BEER AND WOMEN AND FRIENDS AND MORE WOMEN AND MORE WOMEN...
> I MEAN BEER
> *


Sounds like all talk and no action!! What do you ladies think????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 03:42 PM~4695211
> *Sounds like all talk and no action!!  What do you ladies think????
> *



GUESS YOU PEEPZ WOULDNT KNOW IF YOU KEEP GOING TO MIDNIGHT 
BOWLING :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 02:43 PM~4695224
> *GUESS YOU PEEPZ WOULDNT KNOW IF YOU KEEP GOING TO MIDNIGHT
> BOWLING :biggrin:
> *


There is nothin wrong with bowling! I personally dont do the club thing that much anymore because my son is at that age where he's too old for a babysitter,to young to drive me home... but I don't feel comfortable leaving him home alone at night. Know what I mean???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 02:49 PM~4695274
> *There is nothin wrong with bowling!  I personally dont do the club thing that much anymore because my son is at that age where he's too old for a babysitter,to young to drive me home... but I don't feel comfortable leaving him home alone at night.  Know what I mean???
> *


YEAH BUT TROUBLE WILL TAKE CARE OF HIM..hehehehehe


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OH MY BAD I MENT KEEP ONE EYE ON HIM... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2006, 02:54 PM~4695301
> *YEAH BUT TROUBLE WILL TAKE CARE OF HIM..hehehehehe
> *


OMG!!! Can you imagine all the crap he would teach my son??? I'm not sure who would be the worse influence on who!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 02:56 PM~4695313
> *OMG!!!  Can you imagine all the crap he would teach my son???  I'm not sure who would be the worse influence on who!!!
> *


I THINK TROUBLE WOULD WIN THAT AWARD...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2006, 02:57 PM~4695320
> *I THINK TROUBLE WOULD WIN THAT AWARD...
> *


I dont know!! My son is a comedian. He's 11 going on 23.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 02:58 PM~4695329
> *I dont know!! My son is a comedian.  He's 11 going on 23.
> *


SHIT THEN LOOK OUT AZ IF THEY ARE BOTH TOGETHER AT THE SAME TIME...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2006, 02:59 PM~4695339
> *SHIT THEN LOOK OUT AZ IF THEY ARE BOTH TOGETHER AT THE SAME TIME...
> *


That's some funny shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

UH-OH....looks like TROUBLE called for back-up!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

LOL

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BUBBZinAZ, JEN IN PHX, TROUBLE, PHX SS RIDER, azmobn06, OGPLAYER


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:angry: Hey! Quit Trouble bashing! :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EY....EY....EY LEAVE ME ALONE....WAIT TILL HE GETS OLDER 
ITS GONNA BE LIKE ME AND MY UNC


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuk it's only Tuesday and everyone is thinking about th weekend already!!!
where we going :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not TROUBLE bashing!!! Would you feel better if we directed our attention to you instead???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 04:19 PM~4695425
> *I'm not TROUBLE bashing!!!  Would you feel better if we directed our attention to you instead???
> *


_JES...OH-YEAH _IM GETTING ATTENTION


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OK WE NEED SOME PICS FROM SUNDAY.......NE1 TAKE ANY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 02:19 PM~4695425
> *I'm not TROUBLE bashing!!!  Would you feel better if we directed our attention to you instead???
> *


nope.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 24 2006, 04:34 PM~4695486
> *nope.
> *



LIAR.....EY WHAT HAPPEND TO JU ON SAT. AND SUNDAY?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 03:33 PM~4695479
> *OK WE NEED SOME PICS FROM SUNDAY.......NE1 TAKE ANY
> *


yes....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

And that's a nice lookin 300 in the background!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up homies


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 03:33 PM~4695479
> *OK WE NEED SOME PICS FROM SUNDAY.......NE1 TAKE ANY
> *


YES
:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 04:35 PM~4695497
> *yes....
> *


THATS IT IM GOING TO GET MY BIKE OUT OF STORAGE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 03:38 PM~4695527
> *And that's a nice lookin 300 in the background!!
> *


i know huh


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> what up homies
> [/quote
> WASSUP RAY??? :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 04:38 PM~4695533
> *YES
> :0
> *


I'D HIT IT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 03:41 PM~4695560
> *I'D HIT IT
> *



AGAIN, WE KNOW


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 04:41 PM~4695568
> *AGAIN, WE KNOW
> *



WHO TOOK THAT PIC OF YOU :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 24 2006, 03:38 PM~4695533
> *YES
> :0
> *


 :barf: 
[attachmentid=435656]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Alright...I'm outta here!! Talk to ya later......BUBBZ call me when you're off!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 24 2006, 03:42 PM~4695576
> *:barf:
> [attachmentid=435656]
> *


I never saw that clock on QVC!!!! LOL!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2006, 03:43 PM~4695596
> *Alright...I'm outta here!! Talk to ya later......BUBBZ call me when you're off!!!!
> *


SURE THING


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=435671]
:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 24 2006, 03:42 PM~4695574
> *WHO TOOK THAT PIC OF YOU :0  :0
> *



LIKE THAT??/


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

alright peepz, I'm out of hea!! :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

you people get some great pics

trouble u got a bike bring it out i'll take some pics and start an old school section


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2006, 03:55 PM~4695690
> *you people get some great pics
> 
> trouble u got a bike bring it out i'll take some pics and start an old school section
> *



DAMN, HE JUST CALLED YOU OLD TROUBS 
HAHAHAHA... I STILL LUV U DOUGH


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

is this one it ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2006, 03:58 PM~4695727
> *is this one it ?
> *




HAHAHAHA -- 'J' YOUR CRAZY.... HE SAID A GIRLS BIKE... HAHA
WAIT, IS THAT A CABBAGE PATCH ON THE BACK, TOO... HAHAHAHA


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

just trying to keep up with you guys

hey the 2nd rollin video is awesome glad i got to get a copy got the vinyl in my back window too


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

PHXKSTM[/i]@Jan 24 2006 said:


> LOL.... J/P


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

I GOT TO GO BACK TO THE ATL
SOME THINGS IN HERE TO MUCH FOR ME
WAY TO MUCH. LOL
WHAT'S UP TO EVERYBODY FROM OBSESSION C.C. ATL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 24 2006, 03:50 PM~4695656
> *[attachmentid=435671]
> :roflmao:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :buttkick: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2006, 06:00 AM~4700237
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



sup assmobn


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 07:43 AM~4700569
> *sup assmobn
> *


ASSMOBN!!???? :angry: WTF!!!
J/K :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2006, 07:54 AM~4700623
> *ASSMOBN!!???? :angry:  WTF!!!
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


whens your last day?? after GERM?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jan 25 2006, 08:43 AM~4700569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHE CALLED YOU ASSMOPN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup peeps I'm real busy at work so I won't be on for a while till then peace outside, Just thought you guys would like to know that I was still alive... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 25 2006, 08:47 AM~4700872
> *Sup peeps I'm real busy at work so I won't be on for a while till then peace outside, Just thought you guys would like to know that I was still alive...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

just playin' -- now that we know your alive... we can kill you! 

_ you know i luv yo mama _


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YOUR SUCH AN ASS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 08:43 AM~4700847
> *SHE CALLED YOU ASSMOPN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING *TROUBS *-- 
*2 MORE DAYS TILL FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 08:52 AM~4700890
> *YOUR SUCH AN ASS
> *



:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 08:43 AM~4700847
> *SHE CALLED YOU ASSMOPN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What da!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 08:10 AM~4700693
> *whens your last day?? after GERM?
> *


They are telling us we leave sometime in March.
Then again they change their mind every week!!
Don't really know, and at this point I'm saying fuk it!!!!
Don't care about the trip to Germany anymore, fuk dem hairy broads and hot, dark beer.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, what up TROUBLE?? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 09:54 AM~4700897
> *GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING TROUBS --
> 2 MORE DAYS TILL FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOT MORNIN TO YOU TOO SUCKA.................................. :biggrin: 
WHATS FUNNIER THAN CHIT IS ALL THAT TALK ABOUT WHAT ARE WE GONNA 
DO THIS WEEKEND MADE ME THINK YESTERDAY WAS FRIDAY
SO A CUSTOMER CALLED IN AN ORDER AND I TOLD HIM YEAH 
WILL HAVE IT THERE MONDAY HES LIKE WHATS WRONG WITH TOMORROW
.....I SAID MY BAD


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 09:01 AM~4700951
> *GOOT MORNION TO YOU TOO SUCKA.................................. :biggrin:
> WHATS FUNNIER THAN CHIT IS ALL THAT TALK ABOUT WHAT ARE WE GONNA
> DO THIS WEEKEND MADE ME THINK YESTERDAY WAS FRIDAY
> ...


 :roflmao: 
No shit man, I'm ready to get the fuk out of here, wish it was Friday too :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 09:01 AM~4700951
> *WHATS FUNNIER THAN CHIT IS ALL THAT TALK ABOUT WHAT ARE WE GONNA
> DO THIS WEEKEND MADE ME THINK YESTERDAY WAS FRIDAY
> SO A CUSTOMER CALLED IN AN ORDER AND I TOLD HIM YEAH
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats comedy...


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=436532] Yall.. I am lookin forward to Thursday(tomarrow)... Party!!!! 
Have fun at work on Friday.. I will be waiting at the bar on Friday for you guys. Trubbs try not to be late!!! Lol...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ilyciah M_@Jan 25 2006, 10:23 AM~4701041
> *[attachmentid=436532] Yall.. I am lookin forward to Thursday(tomarrow)... Party!!!!
> Have fun at work on Friday.. I will be waiting at the bar on Friday for you guys. Trubbs try not to be late!!! Lol...
> *


I WAS GONNA SAY WTF ALL THEM MEN ARE LIKE 
WAY THE FUK AWAY FROM HER THEN I SCROLLED
DOWN AND READ.......... _GAY_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, troubs.. dont be late... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 09:37 AM~4701114
> *yeah, troubs.. dont be late...  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jan 25 2006, 10:37 AM~4701114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAAYYTEERZZZA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DONT DO IT BUBBZ........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 10:06 AM~4701276
> *HAAAAAYYTEERZZZA
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



no, i just talk shit.. can't handle it..? dont cry 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

TROUBLE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 11:08 AM~4701296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no, i just talk shit.. can't handle it..? dont cry
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> SHOUT IT OUT</span>*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 10:07 AM~4701285
> *DONT DO IT BUBBZ........
> *



i'm seriously laughing my ass off....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning!!! Anything new happening???


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 25 2006, 09:31 AM~4701459
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


check it out Mr. Smiley faces - I don't have a fucking thing to say was here!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn I guess im not part of the cool group anymore! No one tells me whats going on the weekends!! Thats okay you cool people stay cool!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 25 2006, 11:14 AM~4701813
> *Damn I guess im not part of the cool group anymore! No one tells me whats going on the weekends!! Thats okay you cool people stay cool!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


what are you talking about???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 25 2006, 11:14 AM~4701813
> *Damn I guess im not part of the cool group anymore! No one tells me whats going on the weekends!! Thats okay you cool people stay cool!! :tears:  :tears:
> *



apostrophe </span>N</span> </span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>dont be like that...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 25 2006, 11:19 AM~4701840
> *what are you talking about???
> *


You guy going to the bar and things! :tears: Im just playing! :biggrin: What up ? Hey im going to need the bike club fri or sat to film! is that cool? maybe at streetlife!! okay?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 25 2006, 11:22 AM~4701863
> *You guy going to the bar and things! :tears: Im just playing! :biggrin: What up ? Hey im going to need the bike club fri or sat to film! is that cool? maybe at streetlife!! okay?
> *




I KNEW THERE WAS SOMETHING MISSING... IT WAS JAMA apostrophe L !!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: *NO TAPING *:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 11:20 AM~4701850
> *Im Just Playing!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

AW.. PHCK IT... BRING THE RECORDER.. YOU MAY GET SOMETHING JUICY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 25 2006, 11:22 AM~4701863
> *You guy going to the bar and things! :tears: Im just playing! :biggrin: What up ? Hey im going to need the bike club fri or sat to film! is that cool? maybe at streetlife!! okay?
> *


We havent been to the bar.....YET!!! LOL Let me know for sure when so the can be ready. Wherever you want to film at is cool. Thanks!!

BTW.....possibly goin to do something this weekend.....we'll keep ya posted. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 25 2006, 11:32 AM~4701938
> *BTW.....possibly goin to do something this weekend.....we'll keep ya posted. :biggrin:
> *


*WTF*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUP PHXRIDER


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 11:05 AM~4702271
> *SUP PHXRIDER
> *


What's up Loca? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

out of here, late lunch.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EITHER YOUR IN OR YOUR NOT...._LOOKS LIKE HES NOT_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 12:28 PM~4702432
> *EITHER YOUR IN OR YOUR NOT....LOOKS LIKE HES NOT
> *


in or out of what :dunno: 
Oh here!??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 12:28 PM~4702432
> *EITHER YOUR IN OR YOUR NOT....LOOKS LIKE HES NOT
> *


Fukn quick lunch.....back to work now.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2006, 01:36 PM~4702480
> *in or out of what :dunno:
> Oh here!??
> *



BIIIIOOOOOTTTCCCCHHH! DIDNT YOU READ "_THE COOL GROUP"_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 12:40 PM~4702506
> *BIIIIOOOOOTTTCCCCHHH! DIDNT YOU READ "THE COOL GROUP"
> *


Oh yea, I'm in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2006, 01:44 PM~4702527
> *Oh yea, I'm in :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HUH...HMMM......SAYS WHO :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 12:47 PM~4702538
> *HUH...HMMM......SAYS WHO :dunno:
> *


WTF!!! You lost me :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAS NE1 EVER HAD A _HOT KARL?_
OR 1 DONE TO THEM??????????????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 12:06 PM~4702620
> *HAS NE1 EVER HAD A HOT KARL?
> *


"QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I voted for you Carlos! :thumbsup: 

Sorry Bro I had to!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 25 2006, 02:13 PM~4702682
> *"QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I voted for you Carlos! :thumbsup:
> ...


THAT WAS MENT FOR THE WOMEN........SINCE THERE THE ONLY ONES ON
HERE ALL THE TIME BESIDES ME....._FUKR_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Can you believe it, I'm out of here early!!!
Later.............. :wave: 

me---------> :guns: :burn: <---------boss!!!
i'm going out guns blazn!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2006, 01:38 PM~4702839
> *Can you believe it, I'm out of here early!!!
> Later.............. :wave:
> 
> ...


_"i get off layitlow... but when he leaves.. i'll be on it again... "_
hey, you told me today as soon as you had time off you gonna go look 4 a job.... BETTER GET TO IT DEN!!!!!!!!!!!
THE WORD FOR THE DAY IS JOB..... J O B 
A JOBY JOB... FOR MOBBY MOB




> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 01:06 PM~4702620
> *HAS NE1 EVER HAD A HOT KARL?
> OR 1 DONE TO THEM??????????????
> *



WTF??? i'm afraid to ask.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 02:43 PM~4702856
> *"i get off layitlow... but when he leaves.. i'll be on it again... "
> hey, you told me today as soon as you had time off you gonna go look 4 a job.... BETTER GET TO IT DEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> THE WORD FOR THE DAY IS JOB..... J            O                    B
> ...



JES SOMEONE ASKED....... _WUTITIS_

_HOT KARL
WHEN U SUCK ON A JU-NO AND THAT WAS JUST TAKEN OUT OF YOUR JU-NO_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_OH... YOU MEAN A DOUBLE DIPPER..... _

NOW WHEN U SAY TAKING OUT OF .... YOU MEAN A OR G ?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 01:20 PM~4702731
> *THAT WAS MENT FOR THE WOMEN........SINCE THERE THE ONLY ONES ON
> HERE ALL THE TIME BESIDES ME.....FUKR
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BUBBZinAZ, TROUBLE, TRU CRUIZERS, Riderz-4-Life, PHX SS RIDER

_LOOKS LIKE ALL DUDES SUCKA _


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 25 2006, 10:56 AM~4701659
> *check it out Mr. Smiley faces - I don't have a fucking thing to say was here!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: u *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: wuzup phx ss :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 25 2006 said:


> NOW WHEN U SAY TAKING OUT OF .... YOU MEAN A OR G ?
> [/b]



EITHER OR


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 25 2006 said:


> NOW WHEN U SAY TAKING OUT OF .... YOU MEAN A OR G ?
> [/b]


I'm confused, is "A" = to the back door?

and what is "G" = to?

Enlighten us o'great one....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 25 2006, 02:57 PM~4702944
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: u *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: wuzup  phx ss :biggrin:
> *



OHH CHIT HE SPEAKS (types)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 25 2006, 01:57 PM~4702944
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: u *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: wuzup  phx ss :biggrin:
> *



_MAN, LETS JUMP HIM_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 25 2006, 12:57 PM~4702944
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: u *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: wuzup  phx ss :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: sucka


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 01:58 PM~4702960
> *MAN, LETS JUMP HIM
> *


ah.......... no !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

PHX SS RIDER[/i]@Jan 25 2006 said:


> :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 25 2006 said:


> [/b]



sooo your calling yourself a dude?........._eeeewwwwww_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

S.C.T.B. - we seeing you later??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 02:03 PM~4702996
> *sooo your calling yourself a dude?.........eeeewwwwww
> *




Your such an infant….. all dudes besides me fukr – *obviously -!! *


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 02:04 PM~4703005
> *S.C.T.B. - we seeing you later??
> *


whats going on?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

we need to start calling this the Phoenix Riderz forum :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 25 2006, 02:06 PM~4703015
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY
> *


sup RIDERZ !! !! !! :wave: :wave: :wave: you've been quiet today...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 25 2006, 02:11 PM~4703057
> *we need to start calling this the Phoenix Riderz forum :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: fuck it .....why not :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 25 2006, 02:14 PM~4703079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: fuck it  .....why not :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 reasons...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

1.) M
2.) E 

*= ME*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 02:19 PM~4703120
> *1.) M
> 2.) E
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jan 25 2006, 03:19 PM~4703120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_STUPID,........DUMB_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 02:32 PM~4703262
> *STUPID,........DUMB
> *


you really shouldn't be putting yourself down like that all the time it's bad for your ego :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 02:32 PM~4703262
> *STUPID,........DUMB
> *


OH SWEETIE.. YOUR NOT STUPID OR DUMB… JUST A LITTLE CHALLENGED… ITS OK... WE’LL GET THRU THIS TOGETHER…


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Jan 25 2006 said:


> :roflmao:  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> [/b]


thanks!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 25 2006, 03:05 PM~4703526
> *thanks!
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

damn its dead at night


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

NO SHIT!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 25 2006, 02:11 PM~4703057
> *we need to start calling this the Phoenix Riderz forum :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :dunno: :nono: :scrutinize: 





















j/k :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone know where i could find a corner lens (signal) for my bros monte? He needs the right side...


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

yo does anybody no were to pick up some cheap 100 spokes at here in az


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2006, 10:44 PM~4706529
> *Anyone know where i could find a corner lens (signal) for my bros monte? He needs the right side...
> *


I'll call my bro up in wash and see if he has an extra


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2006, 08:58 PM~4705871
> *damn its dead at night
> *


sure is!! What the hell we're you doing on here so late?? :biggrin: 
What up everyone :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 25 2006, 01:43 PM~4702856
> *"i get off layitlow... but when he leaves.. i'll be on it again... "
> hey, you told me today as soon as you had time off you gonna go look 4 a job.... BETTER GET TO IT DEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> THE WORD FOR THE DAY IS JOB..... J            O                    B
> ...


I went home and slept :biggrin: 
Next time I call in, I'll go out and look for a jobby jobb (employment), I know how you like to twist shit around :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2006, 06:06 AM~4707874
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up just checking in before I leave. Flying out to Denver.
peace :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 26 2006, 06:09 AM~4707879
> *what up just checking in before I leave. Flying out to Denver.
> peace :biggrin:
> *


have a safe trip bro'.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2006, 09:44 PM~4706529
> *Anyone know where i could find a corner lens (signal) for my bros monte? He needs the right side...
> *


I bought my front signal lenses at Power Chevrolet, 35th & Camelback or

KT Auto Body Parts, 43rd ave south of the freeway (look up the exact address)

or Dixie Monte Carlo Depot (internet), I bought alot of parts for my monte from them. Here's the link:

http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 26 2006, 06:09 AM~4707879
> *what up just checking in before I leave. Flying out to Denver.
> peace :biggrin:
> *


It's cold as hell in Denver! Hope you packed some thermals!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

If your a REAL MEXICAN you might get it..........say these 9 words fast:
TEN, GO, FREE, HOE, LESS, IN, ME, COOL, LOW...........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 26 2006, 09:17 AM~4708697
> *If your a REAL MEXICAN say these 9 words fast...............................
> TEN, GO, FREE, HOE, LESS, IN, ME, COOL, LOW...........
> *




pink cheese green ghost


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 09:18 AM~4708705
> *pink cheese green ghost
> *


YES!! :biggrin: 


IT'S ALMOST THE WEEKEND!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2006, 09:24 AM~4708754
> *YES!! :biggrin:
> IT'S ALMOST THE WEEKEND!!!
> *


What up Jen?? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

..........and BUBBZ!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2006, 10:47 AM~4708954
> *What up Jen?? :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS LIKE HE WANTS TO DO SOME _"ASMPN_"....J/P 
I STILL THINK THATS FUNNIER THAN SHIT YOU ASS MOPPER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2006, 09:48 AM~4708967
> *..........and BUBBZ!!!
> *




sup *ass mopper* 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2006, 09:24 AM~4708754
> *YES!! :biggrin:
> IT'S ALMOST THE WEEKEND!!!
> *


cant wait!!!!!! 

ok, so possibly GAME WORKS @ AZ MOPPER -oops, i mean AZ MILLS tmrw night.. 
that way the kids & ME can play!! !! !! (plus, full bar/pool tables, blah blah blah)


but whats up for *saturday night*.. anybody (besides troubs & ASS MOPPER) got any ideas??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 10:06 AM~4709151
> *cant wait!!!!!!
> 
> ok, so possibly GAME WORKS @ AZ MOPPER -oops, i mean AZ MILLS tmrw night..
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you never go anywayz---- what did you tell me saturday night.... 
_i gotta move couches...??? _WTF... hahaha.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 10:38 AM~4709363
> *you never go anywayz---- what did you tell me saturday night.... i gotta move couches...??? WTF... hahaha.....
> *


hey, I'm all settled in now.
i just don't want to be out there drinking and driving :biggrin: 
game works sounds good.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 10:06 AM~4709151
> *cant wait!!!!!!
> 
> ok, so possibly GAME WORKS @ AZ MOPPER -oops, i mean AZ MILLS tmrw night..
> ...


Let's all just get drunk!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2006, 10:39 AM~4709376
> *hey, I'm all settled in now.
> i just don't want to be out there drinking and driving :biggrin:
> game works sounds good.
> *





wah wah wah...... j/p homie!! i feel ya on the no drinking/driving thing...
you met my BEST HOMIE JAMES didn't you..... ? "Guido Sarducci"
He's on payroll as my D.D. --- hahaha (he never drinks)
15 YEARS OF DRIVING MY ASS AROUND... HAHAHAHA --- PITY HIM!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 10:44 AM~4709404
> *wah wah wah...... j/p homie!! i feel ya on the no drinking/driving thing...
> you met my BEST HOMIE JAMES didn't you..... ? "Guido Sarducci"
> He's on payroll as my D.D. --- hahaha (he never drinks)
> ...


That's what I'm saying,......need to find me someone like that.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 10:06 AM~4709151
> *cant wait!!!!!!
> 
> ok, so possibly GAME WORKS @ AZ MOPPER -oops, i mean AZ MILLS tmrw night..
> ...


I got some ideas!! LOL!!!  

And for those who dont participate....you suck!!! NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2006, 12:02 PM~4710033
> *I got some ideas!!  LOL!!!
> 
> And for those who dont participate....you suck!!!  NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 11:44 AM~4709404
> *wah wah wah...... j/p homie!! i feel ya on the no drinking/driving thing...
> you met my BEST HOMIE JAMES didn't you..... ? "Guido Sarducci"
> He's on payroll as my D.D. --- hahaha (he never drinks)
> ...



15 YRS OF DRIVING YOU AROUND DAMN THAT MAKES YOU UM......
36....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF EVERYONE LEFT ME


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 26 2006, 12:42 PM~4710268
> *15 YRS OF DRIVING YOU AROUND DAMN THAT MAKES YOU UM......
> 36....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


*and i look damn good for 36!!!!!!*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 02:42 PM~4710582
> *and i look damn good for 36!!!!!!
> *



HMM.................. :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 26 2006, 01:52 PM~4710648
> *HMM.................. :dunno:
> *




dont even go there....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 01:54 PM~4710656
> *dont even go there....
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jan 26 2006, 02:54 PM~4710656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 26 2006, 02:03 PM~4710717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



getting PRETTY good @ the double quote thing aren't ya!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 26 2006, 02:03 PM~4710717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



p/s not funny :nono: :nono: 







































:tongue:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmm...it's quiet in here today. No homewrecking going on up here today?????!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2006, 02:08 PM~4710748
> *Hmmm...it's quiet in here today.  No homewrecking going on up here today?????!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THATS AWFUL...............................................
....................................................................
....................................................................
....................................................................
....................................................................
....................................................................
.....................................................................
....................................................................
.....................................................................
.....................................................................
......................................................................
...................................& awfully funny :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 02:14 PM~4710786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS AWFUL...............................................
> ....................................................................
> ...


I'M JUST SAYIN......


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 02:04 PM~4710721
> *getting PRETTY good @ the double quote thing aren't ya!
> *


how do you do that double quote shit?
I've tried it but fukd up.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2006, 03:02 PM~4711089
> *I've tried it but fukd up.
> *



of course you did..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"281-330-8004 HIT MIKE D UP ON DA PHONE CAUSE MIKE D'S ABOUT TO BLOW"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> how do you do that double quote shit?
> I've tried it but fukd up.
> [/quote :tongue:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 26 2006, 03:30 PM~4711210
> *"281-330-8004 HIT MIKE D UP ON DA PHONE CAUSE MIKE D'S ABOUT TO BLOW"
> *




281??? THAT DOESN'T WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

what up everyone head out time to get blasted


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 26 2006, 04:02 PM~4711506
> *what up everyone head out time to get blasted
> *



EXCUSE ME SIR... IS THAT ENGLISH... ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 26 2006, 04:08 PM~4711556
> *EXCUSE ME SIR... IS THAT ENGLISH... ?
> *


Later everyone.............. :wave:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

sorry about that i was in a hurry but what i was saying is that i'm headed out - time to get blasted


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

damn I was about to ask if you needed to borrow my vest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 26 2006, 04:13 PM~4711582
> *sorry about that i was in a hurry but what i was saying is that i'm headed out - time to get blasted
> *



O.I.C. – 
SARRRWEE DON’T KNOW *BIG ‘I’ FROM AZ *LANGUAGE… 
... have fun getting 'blasted' -


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTT IT DO "LIL MIKE"....HEE-HEE


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

man i seen the craziest thing today, a chrome frame getting the torch treatment


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:angry: pics to big


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=438280]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Jan 26 2006, 12:25 AM~4707039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: thanks for the info dogg i'ma have to send my bro to check those places out... Dixie is a good place to get stuff too... got his taillights from there... i might check them out if no luck here in az...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what up everyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning!

Its Friday!
Its a short day at work!
Golf! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 27 2006, 07:49 AM~4715793
> *Good morning!
> 
> Its Friday!
> ...



golf? what put-put? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SUP TIGER SS WOODS :biggrin: - SUP MOB'N & CALICAT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 27 2006, 08:49 AM~4715793
> *Good morning!
> 
> Its Friday!
> ...



fukher

i/m chillin at work watching: _ARE WE THERE YET_ & _URBAN COWBOY _


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 06:55 AM~4715832
> *golf? what put-put?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SUP TIGER SS WOODS  :biggrin:  - SUP MOB'N & CALICAT
> *


Before you say anything else!

GOOD MORNING BUBBZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 27 2006, 06:56 AM~4715838
> *fukher
> *


 :biggrin: Yes.....................I do. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i c u .. .. ..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 07:54 AM~4716051
> *i c u .. .. ..
> *


I'm working..........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 27 2006, 09:01 AM~4716080
> *I'm working..........
> *


....is that what you call it??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 08:02 AM~4716083
> *....is that what you call it??
> *


Yup and now I'm done! See you guys later!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 27 2006, 10:35 AM~4716601
> *Yup and now I'm done!  See you guys later!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


_
ppppppppphhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

fuk i missed everyone already!!!
getting the engine hoist ready for tomorrow, can't go out tonight or else the engine will sit there again for another week, got to get my ride ready for summer :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 07:55 AM~4715832
> *golf? what put-put?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SUP TIGER SS WOODS  :biggrin:  - SUP MOB'N & CALICAT
> *


What up BUBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2006, 10:47 AM~4716665
> *fuk i missed everyone already!!!
> getting the engine hoist ready for tomorrow, can't go out tonight or else the engine will sit there again for another week, got to get my ride ready for summer :biggrin:
> *





what does not going out tonight have to do with tmrw.. cant you control your intake???? :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i already no the answer..... hahahaha


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 10:55 AM~4716720
> *what does not going out tonight have to do with tmrw.. cant you control your intake????  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i already no the answer..... hahahaha
> *


just that I love to sleep :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LOOOHOOOOSER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 27 2006, 11:03 AM~4716763
> *LOOOHOOOOSER
> *


  










What up homie!!!???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2006, 11:01 AM~4716749
> *just that I love to sleep :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_u lazy sum ma ma bish..._


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 11:54 AM~4717029
> *u lazy sum ma ma bish...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

If I have any volunteers for tomorrow (engine removal) call me tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok...so Todd's whining about going to Gameworks....something about being that close to Christi's and unable to go is against his religion and something else about he thinks he's taking out BUBBZ on golf????? :biggrin: Who the hell knows.

I'm off to my ex-mother-in-laws funeral...somebody call me and let me know the situation.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 27 2006, 03:14 PM~4718395
> *Ok...so Todd's whining about going to Gameworks....something about being that close to Christi's and unable to go is against his religion and something else about he thinks he's taking out BUBBZ on golf?????  :biggrin:  Who the hell knows.
> *



i just fell out of my chair laughing... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

_'against his religion..'_ what a phckn clown... 

GOLF?? WTF!! O! well, just another sport to skool him in... hahahaha

i thought he wasn't going with us tonight anyways... 

geeeeez what a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHATS HIS IDEA?


damn, & i dont have golf shoes.... :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 27 2006, 03:14 PM~4718395
> *I'm off to my ex-mother-in-laws funeral...somebody call me and let me know the situation.
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: 
you and "D'' are in my thoughts girl.... see you afterwards.... 
give him a big hug for me ok..?




p/s whats the hair situation???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 03:22 PM~4718451
> *
> i just fell out of my chair laughing...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 'against his religion..' what a phckn clown...
> ...


Will you please call me tonight and let me know what's going down??
Ilyciah text me earlier and wants to know what we all doing tonight.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2006, 03:43 PM~4718589
> *Will you please call me tonight and let me know what's going down??
> Ilyciah text me earlier and wants to know what we all doing tonight.
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 03:45 PM~4718600
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WTF!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Out of here............... :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2006, 04:01 PM~4718694
> *WTF!!!
> *


hahahahahaha... can't stop laughing.. sorry..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 27 2006, 04:06 PM~4718733
> *hahahahahaha... can't stop laughing.. sorry..
> *


Aha!!!
talking smack huh!!!!! :biggrin: just thought I'd check in one last time :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2006, 04:12 PM~4718795
> *Aha!!!
> talking smack huh!!!!! :biggrin:  just thought I'd check in one last time  :biggrin:
> *



BUUUSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUP FRED.. U COMING OUT TONIGHT?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT IS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yes


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone!!?? :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Where the fuk is everyone?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 09:57 AM~4733560
> *Where the fuk is everyone?
> *



APARENTLY NOT HERE....................................


_WEZZZUP FOOLIO_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 30 2006, 09:31 AM~4733676
> *APARENTLY NOT HERE....................................
> WEZZZUP FOOLIO
> *


What up homie?? ain't got shit to do here today, should have stayed out a little longer and had a few more beers!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUP MOBN - TROUBS - PHX SS RIDER :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 09:14 AM~4733875
> *What up homie?? ain't got shit to do here today, should have stayed out a little longer and had a few more beers!
> *


Yeah BEER! :biggrin: then carne assada burritos at DON PANCHOS, 67th ave and Indian School...........sum gooood foooood!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmm.....too quiet in here today!!!

Hi BUBBZ, you still mad at me??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2006, 10:25 AM~4734343
> *Hmmm.....too quiet in here today!!!
> 
> Hi BUBBZ, you still mad at me??
> *



Is that why she's soooo quiet lately? :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 11:11 AM~4734237
> *Yeah BEER! :biggrin: then carne assada burritos at DON PANCHOS, 67th ave and Indian School...........sum gooood foooood!!!!!!!!
> *


Yea, I didn't want to be out there buzzing drivin around :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 12:32 PM~4734386
> *Yea, I didn't want to be out there buzzing drivin around :biggrin:
> *



THAT WOULD ONLY MAKE ONE OF YOU


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 11:27 AM~4734357
> *Is that why she's soooo quiet lately? :scrutinize:
> *


No that's not why. 


This weekend was a blast!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up gente....you all ready for the LRM show in March....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 11:32 AM~4734386
> *Yea, I didn't want to be out there buzzing drivin around :biggrin:
> *


Do you even really drink??? I dont think I've ever saw you consume alcohol. You just walk around tellin everyone.....I'M BUZZED!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2006, 10:39 AM~4734437
> *No that's not why.
> This weekend was a blast!!!
> *


Thanks for the reply but, it was more of a statement than a real question, sorry.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 11:52 AM~4734504
> *Thanks for the reply but, it was more of a statement than a real question, sorry.
> *


Oh.......just keepin it real.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 11:27 AM~4734357
> *Is that why she's soooo quiet lately? :scrutinize:
> *



i said good morning to you... my real friend..........   
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


(& just between me and you--- yes, soo mad @ Jen--kinda hurt, nothing to say)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2006, 11:25 AM~4734343
> *Hmmm.....too quiet in here today!!!
> 
> Hi BUBBZ, you still mad at me??
> *


dont trip ----- den what 
:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

_"if you dont know me by now, you will never ever ever know me... ooooh ooh ohhh woooo."_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 30 2006, 12:03 PM~4734557
> *i said good morning to you... my real friend..........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> (& just between me and you--- yes, soo mad @ Jen--kinda hurt, nothing to say)
> *


I thought you were just messin around.....that was a close one!!! So how's your neighbor doin??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up JEN!!!!?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2006, 11:42 AM~4734454
> *Do you even really drink???  I dont think I've ever saw you consume alcohol.  You just walk around tellin everyone.....I'M BUZZED!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 30 2006, 11:38 AM~4734429
> *THAT WOULD ONLY MAKE ONE OF YOU
> *


Fukn quiet in here today, but then again it is Monday.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=442093]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PSSSSS...PSSSSS..._WUTT IT DO_
[attachmentid=442096]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP BUBBLEZ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=442107]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Jan 30 2006, 01:27 PM~4735211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=442125]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 30 2006, 02:55 PM~4735444
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out of here...............going to have some beers, calling in tomorrow!!!
So I'll talk to everyone Wed. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 30 2006, 01:55 PM~4735444
> *:biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2006, 03:42 PM~4735710
> *I'm out of here...............going to have some beers, calling in tomorrow!!!
> So I'll talk to everyone Wed. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUTT YOU GONNA DO DRINK LIKE 1 BEER AND CALL IN HUNG OVER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 30 2006, 02:50 PM~4735787
> *WUTT YOU GONNA DO DRINK LIKE 1 BEER AND CALL IN HUNG OVER
> *


he's gotta call _something _hung.... 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jan 30 2006, 02:51 PM~4735791
> *he's gotta call something hung....
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_DAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNN................_

[attachmentid=442253]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just wondering what happened to homie who was coming to houston to hop .......as i recall he said he was coming to take our crown....hmmmmm i dont think so


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHO?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 30 2006, 06:00 PM~4737348
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: WHO?
> *



MIKE JONES? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WHO??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 30 2006, 06:08 PM~4737427
> *WHO??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: MIKE JONES ! ! !









:biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

yesterday on my way to work the tranny went out again. :0 was at work hopped my car & broke a lower balljoint :0 & pinched a radiator hose again. :0 fixed the ball joint & was limping home in 2nd gear, stoping every 3-4 miles to put water in it. at the gas station guy asked me if i wanted to sell it & i said HELL yea. he asked what it does so i started hopping it there, it was getting up when the damn cylinder went THROUGH THE HOOD OF THE CAR. :uh: i have a damn hole in my hood!!! :angry: FUCK IT IM BUYING A HONDA & renting fast & furious. :banghead:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 30 2006, 06:26 PM~4737548
> *yesterday on my way to work the tranny went out again. :0  was at work hopped my car & broke a lower balljoint :0  & pinched a radiator hose again. :0  fixed the ball joint & was limping home in 2nd gear, stoping every 3-4 miles to put water in it. at the gas station guy asked me if i wanted to sell it & i said HELL yea. he asked what it does so i started hopping it there, it was getting up when the damn cylinder went THROUGH THE HOOD OF THE CAR. :uh: i have a damn hole in my hood!!! :angry:  FUCK IT IM BUYING A HONDA & renting fast & furious. :banghead:
> *


talk about a bad day   hey James might have a honda for sale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 30 2006, 06:26 PM~4737548
> *yesterday on my way to work the tranny went out again. :0  was at work hopped my car & broke a lower balljoint :0  & pinched a radiator hose again. :0  fixed the ball joint & was limping home in 2nd gear, stoping every 3-4 miles to put water in it. at the gas station guy asked me if i wanted to sell it & i said HELL yea. he asked what it does so i started hopping it there, it was getting up when the damn cylinder went THROUGH THE HOOD OF THE CAR. :uh: i have a damn hole in my hood!!! :angry:  FUCK IT IM BUYING A HONDA & renting fast & furious. :banghead:
> *


Damn!! That sucks! My friend has an Elco for sale, needs some work but it's not too bad.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on everybody.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 30 2006, 09:02 PM~4738956
> *Whats going on everybody.
> *


S.S.D.D :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:cheesy: 'sup everyone.....too much traffic this morning from the WEST SIDE!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 08:20 AM~4741331
> *:cheesy: 'sup everyone.....too much traffic this morning from the WEST SIDE!
> *



only thing cool about TRAFFIC, is the the ol' *EAST SIDE *car club...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey guys What up? Hey did you guys see my first negative feedback?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2006, 09:43 AM~4741439
> *Hey guys What up? Hey did you guys see my first negative feedback?
> *


THATS NOT YOUR FIRST..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up az


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 31 2006, 09:14 AM~4741615
> *THATS NOT YOUR FIRST..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha Ha Ha! Your a Culo!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2006, 07:43 AM~4741439
> *Hey guys What up? Hey did you guys see my first negative feedback?
> *


Yes and I responded to that person of little/no common sense. LOL!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 09:35 AM~4741724
> *Yes and I responded to that person of little/no common sense. LOL!
> *


Thank you for doing that !! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2006, 10:36 AM~4741732
> *Thank you for doing that !! :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE MY PICS AT _SUCKA_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 31 2006, 09:39 AM~4741746
> *WHERE MY PICS AT SUCKA
> *


Man I left the disc at home i can pm them to you later to night or i can bring them by??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=443277]


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

its getting done


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2006, 10:41 AM~4741751
> *Man I left the disc at home i can pm them to you later to night or i can bring them by??
> *



MAN YOUR A _JOTO_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 31 2006, 09:43 AM~4741762
> *MAN YOUR A JOTO
> *


Nope sorry not me!!! :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, so I just want to recap the morning events:
SCTB musta fell out of bed.
PHX SS RIDER is crying about the traffic.
BUBBZ loves the east side traffic.
Some new guy is whining about the video, mad cuz he isnt on there.
ROLL'N is trippin cuz a nobody gave negative feedback.
TROUBLE & ROLL'N are continuing with their gay talk.
AZMOBN had to go real quick cuz his boss was coming...

I think that covers everything!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 09:44 AM~4742058
> *Ok, so I just want to recap the morning events:
> SCTB musta fell out of bed.
> PHX SS RIDER is crying about the traffic.
> ...


correct :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone....just got in :biggrin: :biggrin: 
No I wasn't out drinking last night, actually went to the doctors, think I'm gettin tonsilitis (and don't start that gay shit!!!), my throat hurts


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2006, 12:38 PM~4742738
> *What up everyone....just got in :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> No I wasn't out drinking last night, actually went to the doctors, think I'm gettin tonsilitis (and don't start that gay shit!!!), my throat hurts
> *



whad u say........ you like throat yogurt? :uh:

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"QUEER-I-TIS" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 10:44 AM~4742058
> *Ok, so I just want to recap the morning events:
> SCTB musta fell out of bed.
> PHX SS RIDER is crying about the traffic.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 31 2006, 06:47 AM~4741094
> *S.S.D.D :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HUH


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2006, 12:38 PM~4742738
> *What up everyone....just got in :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> No I wasn't out drinking last night, actually went to the doctors, think I'm gettin tonsilitis (and don't start that gay shit!!!), my throat hurts
> *


Please refrain from telling us exactly how you got that!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 31 2006, 01:39 PM~4743190
> *HUH
> *


Lemme translate that for ya.....Same Shit Different Day. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 02:04 PM~4743441
> *Please refrain from telling us exactly how you got that!!!!
> *


WTF!!!!???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 02:06 PM~4743450
> *Lemme translate that for ya.....Same Shit Different Day. :biggrin:
> *


and we have a winner, rod please tell the young lady what she's won :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 31 2006, 04:33 PM~4744373
> *and we have a winner, rod please tell the young lady what she's won :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



uh.. my name ain't rod foo.. :scrutinize: 











j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 31 2006, 04:41 PM~4744437
> *uh.. my name ain't rod foo.. :scrutinize:
> j/k :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 30 2006, 06:31 PM~4737107
> *just wondering what happened to homie who was coming to houston to hop .......as i recall he said he was coming to take our crown....hmmmmm i dont think so
> *





I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Who are you talking about?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 31 2006, 02:06 PM~4743450
> *Lemme translate that for ya.....Same Shit Different Day. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the translation.........


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Jan 31 2006, 05:16 PM~4745294
> *I was wondering the same thing
> *


All the way to Houston? Probably someone just talking chit! :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Jan 31 2006, 07:42 PM~4745954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me, i'll tell you if your interested....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good wednesday morning . . . . . . . . . . .
:thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 1 2006, 08:46 AM~4749732
> *PM me, i'll tell you if your interested....
> *



JUST FUKN SPIT IT OUT ALREADY


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK MORNING!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 10:30 AM~4750577
> *FUK MORNING!
> *


fuuuuuuuuuuuk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

































j/k


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

IS IT TOO EARLY TO TALK 'WEEKEND' TALK...?

:dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 1 2006, 12:39 PM~4751028
> *IS IT TOO EARLY TO TALK 'WEEKEND' TALK...?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...



WERE HAVING A SEX PARTY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 01:28 PM~4751363
> *:0
> *


bout 5 girls and me


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 12:27 PM~4751360
> *WERE HAVING A SEX PARTY THIS WEEKEND
> *


_


YES


YES



YES

YES

YES
YES

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYSYESYESYES_
('Napoleon Dynamite')




P.S. just had a fabulous lunch with S.C.T.B. & 357 !! thanx for lunch guys!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

treesome?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 01:40 PM~4751824
> *bout 5 girls and me
> *



ok, lets see... 
cha... 
joh... 
herm...
who else..... hmmmm..... who are the other 2 girls... hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 01:43 PM~4751836
> *treesome?
> *



knock it off.. :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 1 2006, 02:44 PM~4751850
> *knock it off..  :nono:
> *



ju know im playing tell dem fool to......_GET A JOB_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 01:46 PM~4751857
> *ju know im playing tell dem fool to<span style='color:red'>......HOWEVER, IF HE COMPLAINS ONE MORE 'GAIN THAT I AM 'T-VOing' TOO MANY THINGS AT THE SAME TIME, PREVENTING HIM FROM BEING ABLE TO WATCH WHAT HE WANTS TO... I MIGHT HAVE TO CHOKE HIM...  *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

We cool fool!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 02:21 PM~4752137
> *We cool fool!
> *


_
and you know this........ maaaan_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=444945]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2006, 03:05 PM~4752796
> *A LITTLE DIRTY BUT YOU GET THE POINT
> 
> [attachmentid=444983]
> *


Santa Maria Dirt!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 05:16 PM~4752911
> *Santa Maria Dirt!
> *


JU KNO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone!!! :biggrin: 



:barf: still feeling alittle sick!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2006, 06:39 AM~4756933
> *Good morning everyone!!! :biggrin:
> :barf: still feeling alittle sick!!
> *


Man Bro, you need to learn not to put yourself out there so much if you wanna be a "RIDER"!!!

Let me start it off......"throat yogurt again?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 07:40 AM~4756941
> *Man Bro, you need to learn not to put yourself out there so much if you wanna be a "RIDER"!!!
> 
> Let me start it off......"throat yogurt again?" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :around:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 07:40 AM~4756941
> *Man Bro, you need to learn not to put yourself out there so much if you wanna be a "RIDER"!!!
> 
> Let me start it off......"throat yogurt again?" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuk dat!!!!!
Stomach flu or something like that :biggrin: 
What ever it is, it aint no joke :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

This is for you Mobs! :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=445696]

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 07:53 AM~4756988
> *This is for you Mobs! :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=445696]
> ...



sorry to hear youre sick MOBS.... hope you dont feel as bad as you look... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





j/p - glad to c yer punk ass back @ work...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HI GUYS.... 


_4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BUBBZinAZ, TROUBLE, SouthCentralTrueBlue, PHX SS RIDER_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

edit, edit , edit......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 09:53 AM~4757235
> *edit, edit , edit......
> *



WHAT U TALKIN BOUT _FOOLIO_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 2 2006, 08:22 AM~4757366
> *WHAT U TALKIN BOUT FOOLIO
> *


You and Bubbz had stuff already posted and you both took them out! :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 09:30 AM~4757411
> *You and Bubbz had stuff already posted and you both took them out! :uh:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 10:30 AM~4757411
> *You and Bubbz had stuff already posted and you both took them out! :uh:
> *



YOU WANNA SEE SOME NUTS OR WHAT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 2 2006, 10:10 AM~4757640
> *YOU WANNA SEE SOME NUTS OR WHAT?
> *



WHOA....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MOBN says whats up.... 
cant log on... boss on his back...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 2 2006, 11:12 AM~4757653
> *MOBN says whats up....
> cant log on... boss on his back...
> *


DAMN HIS BOSS IS_ ASMOPN_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 07:53 AM~4756988
> *This is for you Mobs! :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=445696]
> ...


The cherry Pepto is the bomb!!!
(literally)!!!!! :biggrin: 

What up everyone??
Thanks BUBBZ!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2006, 10:50 AM~4757857
> *The cherry Pepto is the bomb!!!
> (literally)!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Why would you drink pepto when you have throat yogurt??? That's why you are :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

speaking of-----> :barf: :barf: 
JEN: did you tell NIMMIE happy birthday??? it was yesterday... FYI



(sorry couldn’t help it… anytime I see the :barf: I c NIMMIE holding your hair back… hahaha) :0 



yer gonna kill me aren't ya... hahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 2 2006, 11:34 AM~4758083
> *speaking of-----> :barf:  :barf:
> JEN: did you tell NIMMIE happy birthday??? it was yesterday... FYI
> (sorry couldn’t help it… anytime I see the :barf: I c NIMMIE holding your hair back… hahaha)  :0
> ...


LOL!!! OH MY GOD....YOU WENT THERE!!! Yes I told him Happy b-day. :biggrin: 

_"I'll throw you down and beat your ass right here"_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The parts that I remember are funny as hell!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 2 2006, 12:02 PM~4758263
> *LOL!!!  OH MY GOD....YOU WENT THERE!!!   Yes I told him Happy b-day.   :biggrin:
> 
> "I'll throw you down and beat your ass right here"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



HEY!!! I MEANT IT TOO... YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE LOOK ON HIS FACE... HE WAS ALL GENTLE AND CARING, HOLDING YOUR HAIR... MAKING SURE YOUR OK... AND THE NEXT THING I KNOW I'M SQUARING UP WITH HIM ON THE FRONT LAWN OF LORD KNOWS WHOSE HOUSE.. HIS EYES LIT UP LIKE, WHOA... SHE'S SERIOUSLY ABOUT TO BEAT MY ASS... HAHAHAHA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POOR NIMMIE.... :biggrin:  


damn that was a good time.... surprised you remember n e thing..... :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 2 2006, 12:06 PM~4758281
> *HEY!!! I MEANT IT TOO... YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE LOOK ON HIS FACE... HE WAS ALL GENTLE AND CARING, HOLDING YOUR HAIR... MAKING SURE YOUR OK... AND THE NEXT THING I KNOW I'M SQUARING UP WITH HIM ON THE FRONT LAWN OF LORD KNOWS WHOSE HOUSE.. HIS EYES LIT UP LIKE, WHOA... SHE'S SERIOUSLY ABOUT TO BEAT MY ASS... HAHAHAHA...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: POOR NIMMIE....  :biggrin:
> damn that was a good time.... surprised you remember n e thing.....  :0
> *


_What's your name again???_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Amazingly enough I remember quite a bit! He's cool as hell!!


btw....I still hate Nene's neighbor's little piece of shit dog that was barking while I was.....sick!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 2 2006, 12:13 PM~4758316
> *What's your name again??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Amazingly enough I remember quite a bit!  He's cool as hell!!
> ...


ok, dont' remember anything about a barking dog... but of course.. i was also inside the party.. not hanging out the side of the 'tard bus getting 'sick'... hahaha.... BTW - screw yer bro... he's got one too now..... so :rofl: :rofl:


p/s did you ever think that maybe the dog was barking @ you... since YOU were disturbing HIM in the middle of his usually quiet night ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 2 2006, 12:17 PM~4758340
> *ok, dont' remember anything about a barking dog... but of course.. i was also inside the party.. not hanging out the side of the 'tard bus getting 'sick'... hahaha.... BTW - screw yer bro... he's got one too now..... so  :rofl:  :rofl:
> p/s did you ever think that maybe the dog was barking @ you... since YOU were disturbing HIM in the middle of his usually quiet night ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


'da ban' is cool!!! So was the tard bus!! 

We were drinkin almost the whole day...the way up there stoppin to pee every five minutes...get there, checked in, got ready and drank more. BTW, It wasnt the alcohol....it was the Carls Jr....that made me sick!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 2 2006, 12:30 PM~4758408
> *'da ban' is cool!!!  So was the tard bus!!
> 
> We were drinkin almost the whole day...the way up there stoppin to pee every five minutes...get there, checked in, got ready and drank more. BTW, It wasnt the alcohol....it was the Carls Jr....that made me sick!! :biggrin:
> *



SURE it was the Carls Jr... :scrutinize: it couldn't have been the beers poppin' open @ about 10 am... & who was drinking ... *WE??? *no, YOU... and ROMMIE, and 357 & DONNs,... I was driving..... me and REMI just sat back & watched 'Surfin U.S.A.' unfold... hahaha


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up???!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!![/


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

HAppy Friday to you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whats up everyone!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 07:38 AM~4765748
> *arrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh! [/i]*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

.... good morning PHX RIDER, AZMOBNNNNNNNNNN & 'help wanted'


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 07:50 AM~4765807
> *.... good morning PHX RIDER, AZMOBNNNNNNNNNN & 'help wanted'
> *


  Got to work tomorrow, so it's my Thursday.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up TROUBS??
What you doing this weekend???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 07:38 AM~4765748
> *HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!![/
> *


What up JEN??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2006, 08:23 AM~4765973
> * Got to work tomorrow, so it's my Thursday.
> *






:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

just getting out of work i'm real sleepy right now :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 3 2006, 08:40 AM~4766051
> *just getting out of work i'm real sleepy right now :0
> *


good morning sleepy!!!

take a cat nap and then get ready for the weekend cuz yer sooooo coming out!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2006, 09:25 AM~4765979
> *What up TROUBS??
> What you doing this weekend???
> *



going to the BOAT SHOW tonite.................3 partys 2 in da day and 1 at night and fo Sunday..........JU NO I'll be all fukdidid up


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 09:52 AM~4766090
> *good morning sleepy!!!
> 
> take a cat nap and then get ready for the weekend cuz yer sooooo coming out!
> *



_OUT OF THE CLOSET_???????? :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:58 AM~4766130
> *OUT OF THE CLOSET???????? :dunno:
> *



only you would think of that... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:58 AM~4766130
> *OUT OF THE CLOSET???????? :dunno:
> *


cant talk right now got cupcake (s) all over my face :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 3 2006, 08:19 AM~4766222
> *cant talk right now got cupcake (s) all over my face :dunno:
> *


Cupcakes as in food or your pet puppy or is that a nickname for your girl?

Inquiring minds want to know...
:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

thats the nickname for m---'s no i better not say


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 3 2006, 08:25 AM~4766260
> *thats the nickname for m---'s no i better not say
> *


GOttcha :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 3 2006, 10:19 AM~4766222
> *cant talk right now got cupcake (s) all over my face :dunno:
> *


SO NOW YOU GOT MY THROAT YOGURT _ALL IN YOU FACE_
HOW DO I TASTE?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 3 2006, 10:25 AM~4766260
> *thats the nickname for m---'s no i better not say
> *


_
WHAT MY SANCH_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

357 said your dads boat is bad ass --- most def summer hangout!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 10:49 AM~4766420
> *357 said your dads boat is bad ass --- most def summer hangout!
> *


SAME COLOR AS THIS ONE BUT A LITTLE BIGGER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 10:49 AM~4766420
> *357 said your dads boat is bad ass --- most def summer hangout!
> *


THIS IS HIS OTHER ONE I'M TRYING TO GET FROM HIM
[attachmentid=447188]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:35 AM~4766334
> *SO NOW YOU GOT MY THROAT YOGURT ALL IN YOU FACE
> HOW DO I TASTE?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2006, 09:53 AM~4766457
> *THIS IS HIS OTHER ONE I'M TRYING TO GET FROM HIM
> [attachmentid=447188]
> *



thats tight as phck.... 

how many does that seat??? does it come with those white boys?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 10:57 AM~4766502
> *thats tight as phck....
> 
> how many does that seat??? does it come with those white boys?
> *


7 COMFORTABLE BUT UP TO 8 OR NINE DEPENDING ON THE SIZE


AND BOUT THE WHITE BOYS.....UUMMMM NO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Feb 3 2006, 10:04 AM~4766549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit.... the one on the bottom hmmmm... i love that red neck look and ghostly white back .... that always does it for me.... :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:52 AM~4766094
> *going to the BOAT SHOW tonite.................3 partys 2 in da day and 1 at night and fo Sunday..........JU NO I'll be all fukdidid up
> *


 :biggrin: I'll call you later........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2006, 11:45 AM~4766821
> *:biggrin: I'll call you later........
> *






_"MMMMMMMMMM.....KAY"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

TROUBLE[/i]@Feb 3 2006 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got it... _"MMMMMMMMMM.....KAY"_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BUBBZinAZ[/i]@Feb 3 2006 said:


> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i got it... _"MMMMMMMMMM.....KAY"_
> [/b]



fuk dat!!!!
Where's everybody been??
I was on earlier and no one!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES A PIC OF..........WATCHING MOVIES ON A FRIDAY NIGHT
[attachmentid=447330]
LOOKS KIND OF WEIRD (treesome)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

see, I'm out now, got to get back to work.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

what's up for the weekend? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jen, give me call later, need that # :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 12:22 PM~4767465
> *what's up for the weekend? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





hmmmm... thats funny.. i thought you already knew.... :scrutinize:

remember what we were talkin about earlier.... did you deceide....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 01:24 PM~4767484
> *hmmmm... thats funny.. i thought you already knew....  :scrutinize:
> *


if you know you know if you dont well fuk u den sucka


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

******NOTE TO SELF.....NEVER LEAVE COMPUTER ON AND UNATTENDED WITH OTHER PEOPLE AROUND..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 02:38 PM~4768073
> *******NOTE TO SELF.....NEVER LEAVE COMPUTER ON AND UNATTENDED WITH OTHER PEOPLE AROUND..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



IS THIS _TEDD_ AGAIN?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 01:38 PM~4768073
> *******NOTE TO SELF.....NEVER LEAVE COMPUTER ON AND UNATTENDED WITH OTHER PEOPLE AROUND..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT A GOOD SPORT... THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS PHUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!




P/S 

* 102 MY ASS!!! REMATCH ! BOWLING & DOMINOES ! iTS ON PLAYA!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

It was for a minute. So I was on the phone with BUBBZ and she goes where are you, I was at the nail shop, she goes how come you're logged on...I said, damn I left my computer on, so then we realized it was Todd. Let's just say, "HE GOT SO BUSTED'"!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 01:48 PM~4768156
> *It was for a minute.  So I was on the phone with BUBBZ and she goes where are you, I was at the nail shop, she goes how come you're logged on...I said, damn I left my computer on, so then we realized it was Todd.  Let's just say, "HE GOT SO BUSTED'"!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OR:----> *HE* BUSTED! HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

AND NO, SCTB WONT LIE FOR YA! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 01:49 PM~4768162
> *OR:----> HE BUSTED! HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!!! OMG!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2006, 12:22 PM~4767472
> *Jen, give me call later, need that # :biggrin:
> *


Just talked to Angelo, I'll pm you later with his #.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 01:51 PM~4768179
> *I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!!!  OMG!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MY EYES ARE WATERING... I'M TRYING NOT TO BREAK OUT INTO LAUGHTER @ WORK.. THIS OLD LADY I WORK WITH IS ALREADY LOOKING AT ME LIKE _'WHAT THE HELL IS SO FUNNY ABOUT THE BACKORDER REPORT_.... "


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 01:53 PM~4768189
> *MY EYES ARE WATERING... I'M TRYING NOT TO BREAK OUT INTO LAUGHTER @ WORK.. THIS OLD LADY I WORK WITH IS ALREADY LOOKING AT ME LIKE 'WHAT THE HELL IS SO FUNNY ABOUT THE BACKORDER REPORT.... "
> *


Give her Tedd's #!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 01:56 PM~4768204
> *Give her Tedd's #!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SHE'S LIKE 90... FROM WISCONSIN.... ALTHOUGH, SHE DRIVES A VAN TOO... !:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 01:58 PM~4768212
> *SHE'S LIKE 90... FROM WISCONSIN.... ALTHOUGH, SHE DRIVES A VAN TOO... !:biggrin:
> *


_'DA BAN'_ OMG HERE I GO AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 02:00 PM~4768227
> *'DA BAN'  OMG HERE I GO AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ISNT DA BAN PUFFYS GROUP FROM MTV??? 
HAHAHA... HEY, THAT SOUNDS BETTER THEN THE 'TARD BUS THAT WE TOOK TO COMPTON!!!!!!!!!
SO GLAD WE DIDN'T GET THE CARGO VAN...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OK - ALLEY CALL TONIGHT 
BOWLING ALLEY TO BE DETERMINED... 
TODDS GONNA TRY TO BREAK 100.. 
BUBBZ TO WIN, YET AGAIN....
SCTB/ISPRAYPPG TO DOMINATE THE GAME.... (FOR THE GUYS)
JENS GONNA TRY TO BREAK 50! .....

All is invited to attend... MEN plan on getting served by the females...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 02:11 PM~4768309
> *
> 
> MEN plan on getting served by the females...
> ...


AAAHHHHH your gonna serve us dinner after you lose to us guys, thats so sweet of you. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 02:11 PM~4768309
> *OK - ALLEY CALL TONIGHT
> BOWLING ALLEY TO BE DETERMINED...
> TODDS GONNA TRY TO BREAK 100..
> ...


I'll have you know I totally beat Mike (Individuals) little girl. I actually had almost 60!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 3 2006, 02:15 PM~4768336
> *AAAHHHHH your gonna serve us dinner after you lose to us guys, thats so sweet of you. :biggrin:
> *


How bout, NO!!!! Aint gonna happen tonite!!! :biggrin: I've been practicing and I've already called ahead to get my bumper rail thingys!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 02:16 PM~4768348
> *I'll have you know I totally beat Mike (Individuals) little girl.  I actually had almost 60!!!
> *



she's like 6..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 3 2006, 02:15 PM~4768336
> *AAAHHHHH your gonna serve us dinner after you lose to us guys, thats so sweet of you. :biggrin:
> *



served... yeah, some hot lead! 
wheres my purse 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 02:20 PM~4768372
> *she's like 6.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The point is I BEAT HER!!! LOL.... who's side are you on????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 02:21 PM~4768384
> *The point is I BEAT HER!!!  LOL....  who's side are you on????
> *



hey !! the girls for sure... 
maybe i should give jocelyn her own 10 frames & let you bowl my first ball... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 02:22 PM~4768395
> *hey !! the girls for sure...
> maybe i should give jocelyn her own 10 frames & let you bowl my first ball...
> 
> ...


I'm telling you now....i'm playing to win tonite!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Going right now to buy some bowling shoes, a bag and a glove!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2006, 02:25 PM~4768412
> *I'm telling you now....i'm playing to win tonite!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Going right now to buy some bowling shoes, a bag and a glove!!! :biggrin:
> *




why u got to bring my glove up.... ??
im using it tonight...!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BUBBZinAZ, azmobn06, TROUBLE, SouthCentralTrueBlue, mainiac602


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERE THE HELL IS THAT PLACE AT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 3 2006, 02:48 PM~4768584
> *WHERE THE HELL IS THAT PLACE AT?
> *



what place?? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 3 2006, 03:49 PM~4768599
> *what place??  :dunno:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING 






























LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU DECIDED


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, dont know gibberish..
please hang up and try again


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MOBN says HI everyone
he's being a company man right now...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up homie??
What time you leave??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 4 2006, 10:25 PM~4778814
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Hey, What you think? The Steelers goining to win today. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 5 2006, 05:49 AM~4780229
> *Hey, What you think?  The Steelers goining to win today. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, Cory ain't gonna be to happy though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 5 2006, 06:12 AM~4780247
> *YEAH, Cory ain't gonna be to happy though :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey what are you doing today. are you going to watch the game.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

SouthCentralTrueBlue call me when you get a chance. my # is 555.555.1234

you know my number. if i posted my real # you think i would get hate calles or friendly calls


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 5 2006, 07:54 AM~4780385
> *hey what are you doing today. are you going to watch the game.
> *


i'm supposed to do a stereo install for ray and linos nephew this morning then watch the game :biggrin: i'll call you though


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 5 2006, 07:57 AM~4780392
> *SouthCentralTrueBlue call  me when you get a chance. my # is 555.555.1234
> 
> you know my number. if i posted my real # you think i would get hate calles or friendly calls
> *


I don't know why don't you try and see what happens :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

anybody got the # for worldwide customs???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

6024156539


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everybody??
I got alot of work this week, so I won't be on for much :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 6 2006, 07:07 AM~4786825
> *What up everybody??
> I got alot of work this week, so I won't be on for much :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT THATS YOUR OTHER FAVORITE LINE BESIDES _"OH CHIT GOTTA GO"_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 07:51 AM~4787000
> *YEAH RIGHT THATS YOUR OTHER FAVORITE LINE BESIDES "OH CHIT GOTTA GO"
> *


Yea, your right, speaking of...gotta go!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Good morning everyone. What up? :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up homie??
just taking a little break :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 6 2006, 10:21 AM~4787385
> *What up homie??
> just taking a little break :biggrin:
> *



DID YOU JUST CALL HER _HOMIE_?
HA-HA THATS FUNNY CHIT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 09:25 AM~4787395
> *DID YOU JUST CALL HER HOMIE?
> HA-HA THATS FUNNY CHIT
> *


Nah man, I was talking to you!!! :biggrin: 
that did look kinda funny though :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

'Sup Dookies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 11:08 AM~4787928
> *'Sup Dookies
> *


WTF!!!!


----------



## patrickpina (Oct 19, 2004)

HEY AZ, ON SUNDAY APRIL 23, 2005
Pima county Fair annual Lowrider car show featuring a music performance by "War". It is free to put you car in and we will be giving out a people’s choice award for the car that the people love. This show will be on during the actually county fair, it free to put your car in and we will give you 5 free tickets to the fair that day for putting your car in the show. I believe that car show participants should not have to because we are the ones being the attraction. The car show is another attraction to the fair that day. We have a limit of fifty cars in the designated area so it will be on a first come first serve basis. The first fifty cars that sign up will be the spotlight of our attraction. Thank you and if you have any questions feel free to call me @ 520.358.0797 or email me at [email protected]. Hope to see you there!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=451297]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=451292]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 01:29 PM~4789310
> *[attachmentid=451292]
> *


those are nice but,...................................... just wait for ours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_I KNOW.......HUH!_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP LYCIAH AND REMI


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whats up


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats up with all the smiley faces??? 

'sup troubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

u mad @ me???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 03:26 PM~4789762
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Yikes...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:guns: :worship: <-------------bubbz


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 03:28 PM~4789774
> *:guns:  :worship: <-------------bubbz
> *



ok, this i can handle.. but tha little barf guy -thats not for me is it??
wtf... c'mon.. dont be like that.... 
turn that frown upside down :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

cost to watch superbowl @ our house: 
*$0*


cost of beer/food for superbowl party:
*$500*


cost TODD had to pay to gas hop my crazy neighbors electric bike @ 11 last night:
*$7 & a can of steel reserve*


having it all on tape:
*priceless.*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

how many times you gonna edit?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 04:03 PM~4790044
> *how many times you gonna edit?
> *



as many as I mutha **ng want playa


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i went in to work @ 5:30 am yesterday.
left work @ 11:30pm :thumbsdown: 
they broke a water line on central & monroe had to stay till fixed. :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH....BLAH....BLAH.....

BLAH...BLAH.....BLAH.....

BLAH....BLAH....BLAH........NE MORE QUESTIONS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:07 PM~4790070
> *BLAH....BLAH....BLAH.....
> 
> BLAH...BLAH.....BLAH.....
> ...



do u need a hug???


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FOR NOW ON WE CALL REMI "BROKE"
CAUSE EVERYTIME HE OPEN HIS MOUTH HE BE LIKE I BROKE THIS 
THEN THIS BROKE AND THEN THE MUTTA FUKR BROKE AGAIN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

MOBN, hook him up.. .


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 05:08 PM~4790111
> *do u need a hug???
> *


THIS IS NOT MEANT TOWARDS YOU ..............
I GOT SOMETHING SOMEONE CAN HUG ON


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:09 PM~4790120
> *FOR NOW ON WE CALL REMI "BROKE"
> CAUSE EVERYTIME HE OPEN HIS MOUTH HE BE LIKE I BROKE THIS
> THEN THIS BROKE AND THEN THE MUTTA FUKR BROKE AGAIN
> *


lol..... no THEY broke the line but i had to stay to take down the barricades. slept in the truck for bout 3 hrs till they were done.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:09 PM~4790120
> *FOR NOW ON WE CALL REMI "BROKE"
> CAUSE EVERYTIME HE OPEN HIS MOUTH HE BE LIKE I BROKE THIS
> THEN THIS BROKE AND THEN THE MUTTA FUKR BROKE AGAIN
> *


i feel ya on that.. when he asked his how many times you gonna edit question.. my answer was gonna be as many times as you broke your car... but then i only edited a few times.. so i was like naw...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:11 PM~4790132
> *THIS IS NOT MEANT TOWARDS YOU ..............
> I GOT SOMETHING SOMEONE CAN HUG ON
> *




oh i know... but your negative outlook affects everyone...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 05:09 PM~4790117
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!
> *



BOUT TIME TO WHO AND HOW MUCH IF YOU DONT MIND SAYING..........
......PROLLY SOMEONE FROM THE MORE EASTER SIDE....LOL


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 04:11 PM~4790138
> *i feel ya on that.. when he asked his how many times you gonna edit question.. my answer was gonna be as many times as you broke your car... but then i only edited a few times.. so i was like naw...
> *


well now i have 2 cars to break!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 04:13 PM~4790156
> *well now i have 2 cars to break!!! :biggrin:
> *




and it begins...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 05:12 PM~4790146
> *oh i know... but your negative outlook affects everyone...
> *



FUK NEGATIVE OUTLOOK


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:14 PM~4789685
> *WUTTS UP LYCIAH AND REMI
> *


That is some funny shit... LYCIAH. Lyciah is my family nick name, how did you know??? Its Ilyciah just like Alicia but hey it is all good you all can call me Lyciah. NEWYZ, What up Troubble?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:14 PM~4790166
> *FUK NEGATIVE OUTLOOK
> *



TROUBS: what did we talk about in your last session... no using caps when angry... 
:nono: :nono: control the tone of your posts... :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:13 PM~4790154
> *BOUT TIME TO WHO AND HOW MUCH IF YOU DONT MIND SAYING..........
> ......PROLLY SOMEONE FROM THE MORE EASTER SIDE....LOL
> *


yea about 10 houses east of me. got 83 monte & 85 monte for the lincoln with out any hydros in it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 05:15 PM~4790178
> *TROUBS: what did we talk about in your last session... no using caps when angry...
> :nono:  :nono: control the tone of your posts... :biggrin:
> *



sorry_........"fuk negative outlook"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 04:15 PM~4790181
> *yea about 10 houses east of me. got 83 monte & 85 monte for the lincoln with out any hydros in it.
> *



have they ever been cut..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:16 PM~4790185
> *sorry........"fuk negative outlook"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 04:16 PM~4790186
> *have they ever been cut..
> *


85 was by roman but the 83 stock.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup marinate.... whats crackin


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 04:17 PM~4790197
> *85 was by roman but the 83 stock.
> *



now the big final question... ready for the mesa show? 
YES I CALL IT THE MESA SHOW.... DURING THE 'GOOD 'OL DAYS' IT WAS OFF THE HOOK IN MESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS RIGHT - EAST SIIIIDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEE

you know what i'm talking 'bout


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 04:19 PM~4790215
> *now the big final question... ready for the mesa show?
> YES I CALL IT THE MESA SHOW.... DURING THE 'GOOD 'OL DAYS' IT WAS OFF THE HOOK IN MESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 
when is it?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 04:10 PM~4790126
> *MOBN, hook him up.. .
> *


Wat chu talking about Willis!!!!???????? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 04:21 PM~4790227
> *:dunno:
> when is it?
> *



Sunday March 5th playa!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 6 2006, 04:21 PM~4790230
> *Wat chu talking about Willis!!!!???????? :biggrin:
> *



& where were you this weekend MISTER?
what happened to bowling with us on friday.. 
71st & Indian... on the west...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 04:22 PM~4790235
> *Sunday March 5th playa!
> *


ill probably take the lincoln one last time there but the monte wont be done for couple months. doin it right the first time.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 6 2006, 04:23 PM~4790250
> *ill probably take the lincoln one last time there but the monte wont be done for couple months. doin it right the first time.
> *



the lab? your dad..? your new dad? what.... i mean, who?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm out- i'll hit you fools up later... c-ya


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

dont know yet. the lab's kinda got a waiting list. gotta talk to him.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 04:23 PM~4790248
> *& where were you this weekend MISTER?
> what happened to bowling with us on friday..
> 71st & Indian... on the west...
> *


I was working then sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm out people.....later.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 05:18 PM~4790204
> *sup marinate.... whats crackin
> *


WHAT IT DO........ :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 6 2006, 03:48 PM~4789925
> *cost to watch superbowl @ our house:
> $0
> cost of beer/food for superbowl party:
> ...


That's was absolutely hysterical!!!!! That Frank guy is something else! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up ?????? :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning BUBBZ!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 07:31 AM~4794111
> *What up ?????? :wave:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 07:33 AM~4794121
> *Good morning BUBBZ!!!
> *


MORNNG *MOBNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*

whens your last day.... dont think i'll be able to hook up that job... i'm outta here today....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 07:35 AM~4794128
> *MORNING MOBNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> whens your last day.... dont think i'll be able to hook up that job... i'm outta here today....
> *


What you talking about??
Your leaving?

my last day is sometime after March.......


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

too much responsibility ------ not enough pay
plus i think the comp is about to go belly-up...
i dont want to be here when the ship sinks... ya feel me...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 08:50 AM~4794163
> *too much responsibility ------ not enough pay
> plus i think the comp is about to go belly-up...
> i dont want to be here when the ship sinks... ya feel me...
> *



FREAKIN QUITER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 07:59 AM~4794181
> *FREAKIN QUITER
> *



cheeeeeiiiiitttttttttttttttt
for what i do here, i could be making bank somewhere else...
my problem is i'm too loyal.... i shoulda been out a long time ago...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS WAS LIKE MY FAVORITE CAR
[attachmentid=452279]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=452280]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=452282]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=452283]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP "AIME" (BUBBZ) I SEE YOU LOOKING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU REALLY WANT TO START THIS EARLY ROUBS?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 09:39 AM~4794270
> *YOU REALLY WANT TO START THIS EARLY ROUBS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: she said _"ROUBS"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 08:36 AM~4794264
> *WUTTS UP "AIME" (BUBBZ) I SEE YOU LOOKING
> *




@ least you can spell my name right... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 08:44 AM~4794285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  she said "ROUBS"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 08:44 AM~4794285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  she said "ROUBS"
> *


 :roflmao: 
:rofl: 
:roflmao: 
:rofl: 
:roflmao: 
:rofl: 
:roflmao: 
:rofl:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ey! calicat was born 6 days after me


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

your birthday just passed..... so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALICAT


i've asked b/4, can ya'll fill out your birthdays...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 09:59 AM~4794351
> *your birthday just passed..... so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALICAT
> 
> ha-she said just passed like maybe 68 days ago
> ...



_uuummmm..........NO_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 09:03 AM~4794370
> *uuummmm..........NO
> *


UMMMMM, YES IT DID... I WAS @ YOUR PARTY MO FO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 10:06 AM~4794381
> *UMMMMM, YES IT DID... I WAS @ YOUR PARTY MO FO
> WAIT, OR ARE YOU SAYING NO TO FILLING IT OUT?
> *



you said CALICAT'S birthday just passed not mine and yes
i said no to filling it out


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 09:07 AM~4794388
> *you said CALICAT'S birthday just passed not mine and yes
> i said no to filling it out
> *



SWEETHEART.. DO THE MATH -- 68 DAYS AGO? -- LOL JUST CHECKING... 

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

blah!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 09:29 AM~4794467
> *blah!
> *


YER MOM


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 10:33 AM~4794485
> *YER MOM
> *



"_WHAT YOU SAY BOUT MY MOMMA"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 09:55 AM~4794584
> *"WHAT DID YOU SAY BOUT MY MOMMA"
> *



_"MY MAMMA KNOW ITS YOU CALLING AND HANGING UP"_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hola pinches!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Well Howdy Partna :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MonteLoko87, BUBBZinAZ, JEN IN PHX, trudawg, TROUBLE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup everybody???? :wave: :wave: 


BUBBZ are you really quitting today??? Whens your last day??


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2006, 11:14 AM~4795036
> *Wassup everybody???? :wave:  :wave:
> BUBBZ are you really quitting today???  Whens your last day??
> *


i still havn't decieded.. its either today or friday.... i'm gone tho... 
5 years for nothing.... aint that sum bullshit.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

p/s whats up for the weekend??? shit,... whats up for tmrw... 
i'll have alot of free time during the days....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 11:19 AM~4795066
> *i still havn't decieded.. its either today or friday.... i'm gone tho...
> 5 years for nothing.... aint that sum bullshit.....
> *


Damn!!! I will be out that way tomorrow for an interview want to do lunch???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2006, 11:21 AM~4795077
> *Damn!!!  I will be out that way tomorrow for an interview want to do lunch???
> *


if i stay... sure...
if not ... sure


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 7 2006, 10:09 AM~4795013
> *Well Howdy Partna :wave:
> *


Whats up Dawg! Hows it going?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 11:20 AM~4795071
> *p/s whats up for the weekend??? shit,... whats up for tmrw...
> i'll have alot of free time during the days....
> *


We need to think of something good for this weekend!!! I didnt want to work until after the March show but something good came up so I have to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 10:12 AM~4795026
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MonteLoko87, BUBBZinAZ, JEN IN PHX, trudawg, TROUBLE
> *


What the fuk! Was I invisible? :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 7 2006, 11:25 AM~4795109
> *What the fuk!  Was I invisible? :cheesy:
> *


not to us girls....
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2006, 11:25 AM~4795107
> *We need to think of something good for this weekend!!!  I didnt want to work until after the March show but something good came up so I have to check it out.  :biggrin:
> *


oohh! ya i feel ya.. 357's b-day is the 27th, so that weekend i'm trying to put something together for EVERYBODY-
then the next weekend is the show... so, i'll do something in March.. whatever i do will only be temporary until the shop is open
SO YES---- THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2006, 10:25 AM~4795107
> *We need to think of something good for this weekend!!!  I didnt want to work until after the March show but something good came up so I have to check it out.  :biggrin:
> *


lol! So when something good comes up, do you always have to check it out?...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






j/k I could not resist that one!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 11:27 AM~4795120
> *oohh! ya i feel ya.. 357's b-day is the 27th, so that weekend i'm trying to put something together for EVERYBODY-
> then the next weekend is the show... so, i'll do something in March.. whatever i do will only be temporary until the shop is open
> SO YES---- THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sounds good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 10:26 AM~4795112
> *not to us girls....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shhwoo.....you had me nervous for a minute there :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 7 2006, 11:27 AM~4795121
> *lol!  So when something good comes up, do you always have to check it out?...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k I could not resist that one!
> *


LOL!!! Ya got me on that one! No comment!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up yall??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 11:32 AM~4795152
> *What up yall??? :biggrin:
> *



SUP MOBINATOR


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 11:32 AM~4795152
> *What up yall??? :biggrin:
> *


Wassup?? Is it break time???? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BUBBZinAZ, SouthCentralTrueBlue, JEN IN PHX, azmobn06, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2006, 11:38 AM~4795190
> *Wassup??  Is it break time???? :biggrin:
> *


Yup!!
i found angelo's #, will call him later and set something up to get the cutty painted.

BUBBZ, tell Adam that I will need a stereo set for my car, I will need this put in before I do the interior.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 10:49 AM~4795261
> *Yup!!
> i found angelo's #, will call him later and set something up to get the cutty painted.
> 
> ...


Woowhooo! Mobs is breaking out! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU KNOW HIS MOTTO... 'I CHARGE ALOT ALL THE TIME'


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 7 2006, 11:59 AM~4795322
> *Woowhooo! Mobs is breaking out! :biggrin:
> *


Little by little..........It's the Impala I'm worried about.
When I took the engine out I noticed alot of rust in the back,someone broke in the trunk before I went in and stole my speaker box. The hot wire to the amps caught some of the oil that was in the trunk, and well, evdrybody know's what happens next!!! and I'm not too sure about the frame, may be bent.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 12:00 PM~4795330
> *YOU KNOW HIS MOTTO... 'I CHARGE ALOT ALL THE TIME'
> *


WWWWWWWWTTTTTTFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm buying all the equipment and accesories


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 12:04 PM~4795381
> *WWWWWWWWTTTTTTFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm buying all the equipment and accesories
> *


labor fool


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 12:05 PM~4795388
> *labor fool
> *


I know that!!! FOOLIO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Lunch over..............laters!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2006, 01:04 PM~4795381
> *WWWWWWWWTTTTTTFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm buying all the equipment and accesories
> *



TELL ME ABOUT IT I ASKED FOR THE CHEAPEST ALARM HE SAID $275.00
I SAID CIRCUIT CITY HERE I COME $120.00 INSTALLED

J/P HONESTLY I DONT MEMBER WHAT HE SAID


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 12:45 PM~4795631
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT I ASKED FOR THE CHEAPEST ALARM HE SAID $275.00
> I SAID CIRCUIT CITY HERE I COME $120.00 INSTALLED
> J/P HONESTLY I DONT MEMBER WHAT HE SAID
> *




THATS DIRTY....
:nono: :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BUBBZinAZ


WHERE'D EVERYBODY GO....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 02:27 PM~4795891
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BUBBZinAZ
> WHERE'D EVERYBODY GO....
> *




_"LOOO....HOOO....OOSER"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 02:08 PM~4795753
> *
> 
> THATS DIRTY....
> ...



"_THE DIRTY DOMINGUEZ"_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 01:54 PM~4796110
> *"THE DIRTY DOMINGUEZ"
> *


U SAID IT..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 02:55 PM~4796117
> *U SAID IT..
> *


[attachmentid=452571]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2006, 02:02 PM~4796163
> *[attachmentid=452571]
> *



now THATS dirty....................... 

aaaaa hhhheeelllllllllloooooooo nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=452578]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out...........back to Applebee's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 7 2006, 03:01 PM~4796545
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: wazzup homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut it dew?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Feb 7 2006, 03:35 PM~4796784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What up foo... u been lost or what? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up??? :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 7 2006, 08:59 PM~4798786
> *Chillin...
> What up foo... u been lost or what? :biggrin: :wave:
> *


I HEARD HE GOT PROMOTED TO PARTS RUNNER HASNT PUT THE 
LAP TOP IN THE TRUCK YET..............................................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

wHAT UP MIKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 07:06 AM~4801697
> *I HEARD HE GOT PROMOTED TO PARTS RUNNER HASNT PUT THE
> LAP TOP IN THE TRUCK YET..............................................
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
Dam Mike, you working early!!!??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 7 2006, 04:25 PM~4797194
> *Wut it dew?
> *



Sup SID DAWG! 
it was nice seeing you on Friday ---


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 07:06 AM~4801697
> *I HEARD HE GOT PROMOTED TO PARTS RUNNER HASNT PUT THE
> LAP TOP IN THE TRUCK YET..............................................
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah, i told him i thought he got DE-moted.... 




:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 06:48 AM~4801649
> *What up??? :wave:
> *



Good morning MBN - PHX RDR - TROUBS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 07:55 AM~4801824
> *Good morning MBN - PHX RDR - TROUBS
> *


What up girl??!!!!!
You still there?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 07:59 AM~4801838
> *What up girl??!!!!!
> You still there?
> *



i got a few more things to gather up here... a few more peeps to contact.... then i'm out!!!!!!!! maybe today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe friday...

u?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LIES......LIES.......LIES


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 08:09 AM~4801878
> *LIES......LIES.......LIES
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 08:03 AM~4801852
> *i got a few more things to gather up here... a few more peeps to contact.... then i'm out!!!!!!!! maybe today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe friday...
> 
> u?
> *


Everyone is at a meeting but me discussing our future here.
We fly out the 13th next month. We stay there for 12 days.
once I get back who knows
:dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 09:35 AM~4802027
> *Everyone is at a meeting but me discussing our future here.
> We fly out the 13th next month. We stay there for 12 days.
> once I get back who knows
> ...



JUST QUIT NOW AND WORK AT McDONALDS....THAT SOUNDS GODD ILL BE BACK


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 08:38 AM~4802062
> *JUST QUIT NOW AND WORK AT McDONALDS....THAT SOUNDS GODD ILL BE BACK
> *


Mcgriddle's!!!!!!
Those are the bomb!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

uh oh, meeting over.
The permanents have a job when we get back.
Us temps are out the door :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 08:42 AM~4802093
> *uh oh, meeting over.
> The permanents have a job when we get back.
> Us temps are out the door :angry:
> *




eeeeeewwwwwwwww
that doesn' sound good.. oh well.. phuck 'em!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok.. fuck this place... 
i'm done.. i'm going to the boss right now... 

wish me luck..................... i'm gone


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 10:42 AM~4802401
> *ok.. fuck this place...
> i'm done.. i'm going to the boss right now...
> 
> ...



"_OWNED"........._SHE GOT FIRED........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 10:42 AM~4802401
> *ok.. fuck this place...
> i'm done.. i'm going to the boss right now...
> 
> ...


JUST GOT A CALL SHE QUIT

_JES....THE INTERNET IS MINE ..WUAH.AH..AH_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=453582]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ITS RIDERZ TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 






Now what do we talk about? :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PHX SS RIDER, TROUBLE, Riderz-4-Life


heheheheheheehheheheheheheheheheheheheh


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 8 2006, 11:30 AM~4802729
> *ITS RIDERZ TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> Now what do we talk about? :cheesy:
> *



PROLLY _BUBBZ _CAUSE SHE WONT BE ON FOR A WHILE...HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO EVERYONES SHOWING UP SATURDAY RIGHT?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=453590]

wooooowhooooo!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

WHAT UP RIDERZ........................


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

az whats up,when is the show


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Feb 8 2006, 09:53 AM~4802884
> * az whats up,when is the show
> *


MArch 5th  ...................................................I'm pretty sure.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 10:39 AM~4802794
> *SO EVERYONES SHOWING UP SATURDAY RIGHT?
> *


Where and what time??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 12:26 PM~4803129
> *Where and what time??
> *


_DICK_ didnt you read the invitation?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 11:51 AM~4803266
> *DICK didnt you read the invitation?
> *


Oh shit!! That's right! :biggrin: My bad!!
Any how, BUBBZ just called me, she's out there bar hopping!!!


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 8 2006, 10:40 AM~4802799
> *[attachmentid=453590]
> 
> wooooowhooooo!
> *



I want my royalties for UNAUTHORIZED use of the photo with my car in it! 

It's supposed to only be seen once a year in public!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Feb 8 2006, 12:22 PM~4803471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how was the super bowl


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up homies??


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

so who's hopping there car IN the show on the 5th?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 8 2006, 12:26 PM~4803489
> *so who's hopping there car IN the show on the 5th?
> *


I don't think most of the hoppers around here are go-lo legal, so probably no one. Except maybe radical class?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 8 2006, 12:30 PM~4803513
> *I don't think most of the hoppers around here are go-lo legal, so probably no one. Except maybe radical class?
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out......lunch over!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Feb 8 2006, 11:22 AM~4803471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get back to work! You oughta be paying us to hang out with us! :0


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Feb 8 2006, 12:23 PM~4803472
> *how was the super bowl
> *


It was a blast! I got to Detroit Wednesday and stayed until Monday. I was on the Steelers sideline during the game. I'll email you guys some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 8 2006, 10:30 AM~4802729
> *ITS RIDERZ TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> Now what do we talk about? :cheesy:
> *




o yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]


THAT ISNT VERY IMPRESSIVE

:nono: :nono: :nono: 




FUK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

J/P


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 8 2006, 01:30 PM~4803513
> *I don't think most of the hoppers around here are go-lo legal, so probably no one. Except maybe radical class?
> *



_........"JUICY FRUIT_" in da house


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JUST SEEING WHO MISSED ME AND WHO DIDN'T -

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


BYE GUYS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OH CHIT LOOK WHOS BACK AND SHE _ALLL FUKED UP_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 12:00 PM~4803756
> *OH CHIT LOOK WHOS BACK AND SHE ALLL FUKED UP
> *


 ya ya all fukked up yo! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 8 2006, 01:31 PM~4803526
> *thats what i was thinking
> *



ARE YOU HOPPING?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i have 9 batts. i dont know. :dunno:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

are you?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

just read the rules for single. i cant hop. :thumbsdown:9 batts & notched frame.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 8 2006, 02:21 PM~4803891
> *are you?
> *



YUP 8 BATT. STOCK FRAME IN REAR JU KNOW STRAIGHT L.R.R. 
NO CHEATING FOR ME AT LEAST NOT YET :biggrin:
[attachmentid=453766]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN I THINK I MISS BUBBZ ITS TO BORING NOW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 01:36 PM~4804012
> *YUP 8 BATT. STOCK FRAME IN REAR JU KNOW STRAIGHT L.R.R.
> NO CHEATING FOR ME AT LEAST NOT YET :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=453766]
> *



:0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Chit...........i think I miss BUBBZ 2!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What the hell???? I go to a couple interviews today, and I come back to find that BUBBZ quit??? I gotta call her!

Wassup guys!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 8 2006, 02:55 PM~4804575
> *What the hell????  I go to a couple interviews today, and I come back to find that BUBBZ quit???  I gotta call her!
> 
> Wassup guys!!
> *


What up JEN!!!??

Crazy shit! I thought I would have quit or got fired before she left.

Speaking of interviews, do you still have my resume info????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 03:57 PM~4804589
> *What up JEN!!!??
> 
> Crazy shit! I thought I would have quit or got fired before she left.
> *



BIOTCH YOU JUST GOT FIRED TODAY BUT 
YOURE STAYING FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS SUCKER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 02:58 PM~4804593
> *BIOTCH YOU JUST GOT FIRED TODAY BUT
> YOURE NOT LEAVING FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS
> *


    TRUE!!!! :biggrin:  
:tears:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

check out _ASSMOPNS....ANALTAR_....BOING


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 02:57 PM~4804589
> *What up JEN!!!??
> 
> Crazy shit! I thought I would have quit or got fired before she left.
> ...


Uh, yes???? I didnt finish it because it seemed like you were staying, then going, then staying so I lost track. 


 :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 03:00 PM~4804608
> *check out ASSMOPNS....ANALTAR....BOING
> *


LOL....good point!! No pun intended!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 8 2006, 03:00 PM~4804608
> *check out ASSMOPNS....ANALTAR....BOING
> *


ASSMOPN!!!??? WTF!! :biggrin: 
Pretty cool huh??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 8 2006, 03:02 PM~4804620
> *Uh, yes????  I didnt finish it because it seemed like you were staying, then going, then staying so I lost track.
> :dunno:
> *


Could you please hook it up for me????? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 03:08 PM~4804646
> *Could you please hook it up for me????? :biggrin:
> *


I'm a very busy woman! I'll have to see if I can fit it in my schedule!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Feb 8 2006, 02:49 PM~4804524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up gentleman -----------------------------------

MOBS - yer da best ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 03:12 PM~4804673
> *whats up gentleman -----------------------------------
> 
> MOBS - yer da best ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Do I no longer count?? I been trying to call you! What the hell is happening??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

phone broke.. same story.. oops.. too many peach margaritas!!!!!!!!!

now just chilling @ a homies house.. got a little rum & ginger ale thing going on... whats up withchu --


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BUBBZinAZ, DONTBEFOOLED, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Dyno, Knightstalker


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 03:16 PM~4804703
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BUBBZinAZ, DONTBEFOOLED, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Dyno, Knightstalker
> *


What about me!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 8 2006, 03:12 PM~4804669
> *I'm a very busy woman!  I'll have to see if I can fit it in my schedule!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Please :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Feb 8 2006, 03:15 PM~4804696
> *phone broke.. same story.. oops.. too many peach margaritas!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now just chilling @ a homies house.. got a little rum & ginger ale thing going on... whats up withchu --
> *


Call me when you can talk. I saw a friend of yours yesterday and want to talk to you about it. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 03:18 PM~4804721
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Please :biggrin:
> *


Fine!! Just promise to never say the word "please" in a begging kind of way, on LIL. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 8 2006, 03:29 PM~4804812
> *Fine!!  Just promise to never say the word "please" in a begging kind of way, on LIL.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i know, just wanted to be nice!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 03:40 PM~4804904
> *i know, just wanted to be nice!!
> *


I'm out.......drinking some cold one after work.
TROUBS, when you going to Chalio's??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2006, 04:42 PM~4804919
> *I'm out.......drinking some cold one after work.
> TROUBS, when you going to Chalio's??
> *



WHY YOU WANNA DRINK MY COLD ONE, CAUSE HONESTLY ITS WARM.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 8 2006, 12:30 PM~4803513
> *I don't think most of the hoppers around here are go-lo legal, so probably no one. Except maybe radical class?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 8 2006, 04:20 PM~4805253
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I tried calling you sunday, kept getting busy signal :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This is for Trouble


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up??!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 9 2006, 05:39 AM~4809167
> *What up??!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's up mobs! I didn't get a chance to compliment you on your new avatar!

Phat ASS!!!! Whoa! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 08:20 AM~4809245
> *What's up mobs!  I didn't get a chance to compliment you on your new avatar!
> 
> Phat ASS!!!!  Whoa! :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU CALL ASSMOPN A _"FATASSHO"_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 9 2006, 07:37 AM~4809298
> *DID YOU CALL ASSMOPN A "FATASSHO"
> *



Hey, I'm not fat!! I'm husky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 9 2006, 08:52 AM~4809355
> *Hey, I'm not fat!! I'm husky!!! :biggrin:
> *



LIKE THAT ASS ON YOU _ASSITAR_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 9 2006, 10:17 AM~4810094
> *LIKE THAT ASS ON YOU ASSITAR
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Fuk, it's boring without BUBBZ!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 9 2006, 10:26 AM~4810501
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Fuk, it's boring without BUBBZ!!!
> *


So get to work then!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Feb 9 2006, 01:15 PM~4810802
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!
> *



_NOT A DAMN THANG WUT IT IS WIT JU_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 11:30 AM~4810522
> *So get to work then!
> *



Can't, hung over from last night at Applebee's!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 9 2006, 11:19 AM~4810832
> *Can't, hung over from last night at Applebee's!!!
> *


Boracho!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around: :happysad: :barf:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 12:56 PM~4811034
> *Boracho!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:  :happysad:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: 
What up homie!!??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=455061]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I AM GOING TO STAY ON THIS PAGE FOR NOW ON............MMMMM..MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=455063]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone???.............whoever is left on here :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up, I'm here


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Jen???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M STILL HERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 10 2006, 12:04 PM~4819235
> *I'M STILL HERE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I see......so is SCTB!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody hear about the hop tonight @ Franks?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 10 2006, 12:05 PM~4819244
> *Anybody hear about the hop tonoght @ Franks?????
> *


No, what time??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up S.C.T.B???? :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2006, 12:07 PM~4819251
> *No, what time??
> *


night time!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 10 2006, 12:08 PM~4819268
> *night time!! :biggrin:
> *



:angry: .......................J/P!!
Whe we're heading over to santa maria tonight...but if there's a hop going on......
talked to BUBBz lately??

And by the way, I got hired yesterday here. Took my drug test this morning.
But I'm still going to look for another job after the Germany trip.

Blah blah blah.............................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2006, 12:11 PM~4819292
> *:angry: .......................J/P!!
> Whe we're heading over to santa maria tonight...but if there's a hop going on......
> talked to BUBBz lately??
> ...


 Yup talked to her this morning! Congrats on officially getting hired.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 10 2006, 12:16 PM~4819335
> *Yup talked to her this morning!  Congrats on officially getting hired.
> *


I'm not too thrilled!!!
There's too much bullchit here.
i just want a free trip to Germany and visit the red light district!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Lunch over...............see ya later!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS UP PANIFER?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

blah blah blah................... :happysad:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 10 2006, 12:07 PM~4819261
> *What's up S.C.T.B???? :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 10 2006, 12:57 PM~4819649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



So what's the details on that hop SCTB? :biggrin:

I'ma steal my bros monte tonight... :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Fuck if I know I ain't heard shit :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 10 2006, 02:17 PM~4820330
> *Fuck if I know I ain't heard shit :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 11 2006, 08:56 AM~4825887
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: I'ma beat AZMOPN to it today... "What up?" :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2006, 03:50 AM~4837867
> *:biggrin: I'ma beat AZMOPN to it today... "What up?" :wave:
> *


Dat fuked up :biggrin: 

Dam, that's hella early!!!!
What up everyone :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up everyone!

I left Loco's a little after Luis' Regal and the yellow Regal hopped, Did anyone else hop after that?

That street was full of people, looked like a block party!

Who do you think won between Luis' and the yellow Regal???????

I was there but it was so close that I want to know what you guys thought.


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

i tjink luis took that win homie his car is starting to work better everytime


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Feb 13 2006, 10:08 AM~4838874
> *i tjink luis took that win homie  his car is starting to work better everytime
> *


What up Big M! Yeah you never know with that car, sometimes it jumps and sometimes it just dances around......

Did anyone else hop?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 13 2006, 07:47 AM~4838114
> *Dat fuked up :biggrin:
> 
> Dam, that's hella early!!!!
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ilyciah M (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey all, good morning!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

good morning foolios!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: I miss BUBBZ!!! It's just not the same around here anymore. :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 14 2006, 12:08 PM~4845934
> *Good morning!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  I miss BUBBZ!!!  It's just not the same around here anymore.  :tears:
> *


where did she go?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2006, 10:18 AM~4845998
> *where did she go?
> *


Hi Nim! BUBBZ quit her job and is looking for a new one right now!! 

How's everything going???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 14 2006, 12:25 PM~4846023
> *Hi Nim!  BUBBZ quit her job and is looking for a new one right now!!
> 
> How's everything going???
> *


I C all is well out here.this weather sux.how about you?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> I C all is well out here.this weather sux.how about you?
> [/quot
> 
> The weather is good. Yesterday it was hot!! We are all doing good....just getting shit ready for the show in a couple weeks. The shop is busy right now!! When you coming to AZ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn... it is boring without bubbz... :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

!!!!!BUBBZ IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JUST MOVE ON ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





:0 







J/K you would have thought that Trouble would have took her spot by now!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day.....

[attachmentid=462101]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 14 2006, 12:34 PM~4846894
> *!!!!!BUBBZ IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!JUST MOVE ON ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :0
> J/K you would have thought that Trouble would have took her spot by now!
> *



Speaking of TROUBLE, where is he??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 14 2006, 11:59 AM~4847047
> *Speaking of TROUBLE, where is he??
> *


  :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=462197]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=462198]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 14 2006, 01:52 PM~4847307
> *[attachmentid=462197]
> *



Oh, there you are!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 14 2006, 01:52 PM~4847307
> *[attachmentid=462197]
> *



Ok... that's better now... TROUBLE came thru with the entertainment... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anyone know of any good chrome platers in az? need a bumper done asap...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=462481]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2006, 05:39 AM~4852605
> *What up :wave:
> *


Obviously NOTHING!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 15 2006, 09:52 AM~4853309
> *Obviously NOTHING!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



No shit huh??!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Hopefully jenn will see this today

i got her sons bike this morning and took it apart and got the frame blasted body mods to come


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## INSTAFAKER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 5 2006, 05:38 PM~4555787
> *hahahahahahahaha
> *


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Feb 15 2006, 12:29 PM~4854443
> *FUCK EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *





YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out...later everyone :wave:


----------



## INSTAFAKER (Feb 15, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## INSTAFAKER (Feb 15, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## INSTAFAKER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 5 2006, 04:59 PM~4555537
> *:roflmao:
> *


what happen to you


----------



## INSTAFAKER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

"slow motion room"


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

WHATS A GOOD MOTEL CLOSE TO DA SHOW :uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Feb 16 2006, 07:53 AM~4859046
> *WHATS A GOOD MOTEL CLOSE TO DA SHOW :uh:
> *


I THINK EVERYONE CHILLS AT MOTEL 6 ON I-17 AND INDIAN SCHOOL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 16 2006, 07:09 AM~4859252
> *I THINK EVERYONE CHILLS AT MOTEL 6 ON I-17 AND INDIAN SCHOOL
> *


Ghetto :uh: but close to the show


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Feb 16 2006, 05:53 AM~4859046
> *WHATS A GOOD MOTEL CLOSE TO DA SHOW :uh:
> *


No such place! go a little further up I-17 and you'll be better off.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 16 2006, 09:19 AM~4859301
> *Ghetto :uh: but close to the show
> *


but thats were the party is usually.............................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 16 2006, 10:05 AM~4859907
> *but thats were the party is usually.............................
> *


or the La Quinta on I-17 and Thomas. Ghetto but close to the show.

TROUBLE I thought you were supplying the party for the show!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 16 2006, 10:00 AM~4860211
> *or the La Quinta on I-17 and Thomas.  Ghetto but close to the show.
> 
> TROUBLE I thought you were supplying the party for the show!! :biggrin:
> *


..........yeah where's the Party gonna be? Street Life?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 16 2006, 12:00 PM~4860211
> *or the La Quinta on I-17 and Thomas.  Ghetto but close to the show.
> 
> TROUBLE I thought you were supplying the party for the show!! :biggrin:
> *



I DONT KNOW YET..................MY DAUGHTERS B-DAY PARTY IS THAT SATURDAY
SO MAYBE AN AFTER PARTY?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DID NE1 TAKE ANY PICS FROM SUNDAY IM LOOKING FOR ONE OF
THE WHITE REGAL AT LEAST


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS SHIT IS DEADER THAN WROOOWINS TOPIC...HAHAHA THATS 
SOME PRETTY DEAD SHIT THEN


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 16 2006, 12:07 PM~4860680
> *THIS SHIT IS DEADER THAN WROOOWINS TOPIC...HAHAHA THATS
> SOME PRETTY DEAD SHIT THEN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
No shit!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 16 2006, 11:52 AM~4860570
> *..........yeah where's the Party gonna be?  Street Life?
> *


YES!!! There will be an after car show hop here at Street Life!! 


NO GLASS BOTTLES
NO DRUGS
NO BAGS DUDE! :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 16 2006, 01:20 PM~4860743
> *YES!!!  There will be an after car show hop here at Street Life!!
> NO GLASS BOTTLES
> NO DRUGS
> ...



CHIT THAT FUKN LEAVES ME OUT THEN.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OH MY BAD IT SAYS NO BAGS DUDE I READ NO ATTITUDES.......
.............DONT ASK, NO MORE DRUGS FOR ME


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up az,blaze 1


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 16 2006, 11:20 AM~4860743
> *YES!!!  There will be an after car show hop here at Street Life!!
> NO GLASS BOTTLES
> NO DRUGS
> ...


 :twak: So I guess there will be no-one there huh?..........no drugs LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 16 2006, 02:14 PM~4861010
> *:twak: So I guess there will be no-one there huh?..........no drugs LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'LL BE AT HOME CELEBRATING MY WIN FROM THE SHOW.... :0 j/p I DONT KNOW IF IM GOING TO MAKE IT AFTER ALL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 16 2006, 12:38 PM~4861155
> *I'LL BE AT HOME CELEBRATING MY WIN FROM THE SHOW.... :0 j/p I DONT KNOW IF IM GOING TO MAKE IT AFTER ALL
> *


Tooooo late foolio you already committed! Whats the hold-up? Let me know!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 16 2006, 01:56 PM~4861265
> *Tooooo late foolio you already committed!  Whats the hold-up?  Let me know!
> *



yea man, what up??
You know you got my help :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 16 2006, 03:50 PM~4861546
> *yea man, what up??
> You know you got my help :biggrin:
> *


i need your help putting this in your...................................... :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

^
^
^
^
^
****!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 16 2006, 02:12 PM~4861727
> *^
> ^
> ^
> ...


 
lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTAFAKER_@Feb 15 2006, 04:59 PM~4855640
> *what happen to you
> *


huh?


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin:  :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Feb 16 2006, 08:40 PM~4864113
> *uffin:   :around:  :scrutinize:
> *



:twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Feb 16 2006, 07:40 PM~4864113
> *uffin:   :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2006, 08:49 AM~4866763
> *What up??
> *


NOT ME, BUT THOSE CARS ARE.....NICE PICS


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup everyone!!!
Remi, call me tonite if possible.
Trouble I gotta call you this weekend. Did you ever get the footage from Spycam?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 17 2006, 08:54 AM~4867131
> *NOT ME, BUT THOSE CARS ARE.....NICE PICS
> *


What's going on tonight??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave: sup!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 20 2006, 09:05 AM~4886540
> *:wave: sup!
> *



Getting some things done here to send out to Cali.
I'll be gone until Friday too, sending a crew to do some testing on our airplane slides in Santa Barbara. So I leave tomorrow morning @ 5 am!!!!
So long suckas!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 20 2006, 08:51 AM~4886691
> *Getting some things done here to send out to Cali.
> I'll be gone until Friday too, sending a crew to do some testing on our airplane slides in Santa Barbara. So I leave tomorrow morning @ 5 am!!!!
> So long suckas!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sure! lol!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 20 2006, 11:22 AM~4887195
> *Sure! lol!
> *



 wtf!!! :biggrin: 
it's true!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OOOO its dead in here today...........


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

cookies are in


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Remi!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 20 2006, 09:50 PM~4890968
> *cookies are in
> *


YES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey, cookies are here


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

have them tomarrow


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 20 2006, 10:52 PM~4890996
> *have them tomarrow
> *


THEN YOU SHOULD BE READY TO NOSE UP :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 21 2006, 08:02 AM~4893311
> *THEN YOU SHOULD BE READY TO NOSE UP :0
> *


 :0


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 21 2006, 09:02 AM~4893311
> *THEN YOU SHOULD BE READY TO NOSE UP :0
> *


with girl scout cookies? ok........... im ready right now. never know when someone wants to show up at the house. greenfield & university in MESA!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 21 2006, 12:36 PM~4894216
> *with girl scout cookies? ok........... im ready right now. never know when someone wants to show up at the house. greenfield & university in MESA!!!!!
> *


GOT MY COOKIES IN YETERDAY TOO BOUT 6 BOXES


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 20 2006, 12:22 PM~4887195
> *Sure! lol!
> *


HEY WHATS UP PHX SS RIDER???

HOW U ALLL DOING???????

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Everybody ready for the show? :roflmao: :roflmao:  :tongue:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 21 2006, 05:11 PM~4896368
> * :biggrin: Everybody ready for the show?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :tongue:
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 20 2006, 09:51 AM~4886691
> *Getting some things done here to send out to Cali.
> I'll be gone until Friday too, sending a crew to do some testing on our airplane slides in Santa Barbara. So I leave tomorrow morning @ 5 am!!!!
> So long suckas!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Santa Barbra, Next to where I grew up. great place cruzin State street. hanging out at UCSB and the beach. Just too much $$$$$$$ to live there..... Weather is nice have a great time and enjoy it.........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 21 2006, 07:00 PM~4897190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Can't wait huh fool? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yeah, we'll be busting out a new car and I know some other clubs are bringing out some new cars so it should be tight


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup fred and the mornin lilers! :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where did everybody go???? :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Feb 21 2006, 03:18 PM~4895986
> *HEY WHATS UP PHX SS RIDER???
> 
> HOW U ALLL DOING???????
> ...


grEAT! wHATS UP lt/1


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Since when did you pansy's start selling girl scout cookies?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 22 2006, 02:35 PM~4902905
> *Since when did you pansy's start selling girl scout cookies?
> *



BOUT THE SAME TIME YOU GOT DEMOTED TO PARTS RUNNER!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 22 2006, 03:07 PM~4903045
> *BOUT THE SAME TIME YOU GOT DEMOTED TO PARTS RUNNER!
> *



hahahahaha... negative I don't work in the stores.


----------



## Mr cortez (Sep 22, 2005)

I need some numbers to hydraulic places in az, help me out guys


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hoppers - 602-249-2886
street life - 623-931-9828
orlies - 602-695-2752
wordwide - ?
loco's - ?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 22 2006, 03:29 PM~4903621
> *hoppers - 602-249-2886
> street life - 623-931-9828
> orlies - 602-695-2752
> ...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks fred i knew someone had it. loco's should be up in a little bit.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Feb 22 2006, 02:48 PM~4903800
> *thanks fred i knew someone had it. loco's should be up in a little bit.
> *


Just ask Trouble!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 21 2006, 08:53 PM~4898586
> *Can't wait huh fool?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cheeks!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

So anything special going on Fri and Sat before the show?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 22 2006, 06:04 PM~4904780
> *So anything special going on Fri and Sat before the show?
> *



Jackson's on 3rd is usually poppin Satuday night.. if you wanna go clubbin... plus it's latin ladies night there on saturday 


Friday is usually cool at Matador downtown...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO WHERES IT GONNA HAPPEN FRIDAY AND SAT BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 22 2006, 05:08 PM~4904459
> *Cheeks!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 21 2006, 10:56 PM~4899003
> *yeah, we'll be busting out a new car  and I know some other clubs are bringing out some new cars so it should be tight
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2006, 11:36 PM~4906837
> *Jackson's on 3rd is usually poppin Satuday night.. if you wanna go clubbin... plus it's latin ladies night there on saturday
> Friday is usually cool at Matador downtown...
> *


What about all the penny drink joints :biggrin: Are they still around?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2006, 11:10 PM~4907999
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:machinegun: :worship: :burn: :barf: :tears:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yescadog.........BUY MY 22'S FROM ME DAWG!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ne1 have ne extended upper arms for sale or might wanna sell?

need some for a homies impala


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO AZ SIDE????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I gotta job now    :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 23 2006, 06:18 PM~4914118
> *I gotta job now       :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


You do??? That's cool! It's been so busy here at the shop I've barely been on here either.


----------



## chi-sexy8 (Aug 18, 2005)

chi town coming to phx


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chi-sexy8_@Feb 23 2006, 07:07 PM~4914476
> * chi town coming to phx
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Feb 23 2006, 06:18 PM~4914118
> *I gotta job now       :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Congrats...... Is Your Line "Welcolme To Good Burger, Home Of The Good Burger Can I Take Your Order." 

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 23 2006, 07:28 PM~4913623
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO AZ SIDE????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :dunno:
> *


what up mama :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chi-sexy8_@Feb 23 2006, 07:07 PM~4914476
> * chi town coming to phx
> *


we will have the the crown on chill.......


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 23 2006, 08:56 PM~4915291
> *Congrats...... Is Your Line  "Welcolme To Good Burger, Home Of The Good Burger Can I Take Your Order."
> 
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2006, 08:39 AM~4909360
> *What about all the penny drink joints :biggrin: Are they still around?
> *



I'll find out what the clubs got as specials for u homie... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone??!!!
Had a good time in Santa Barbara, got done real early yesterday and went up tp Six Flags Magic Mountain. Too bad it was closed!!!
so what up??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2006, 09:15 PM~4915522
> *what up mama :wave:
> *


Hello TRUDAWG!! You still coming out next week? :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello AZ!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 24 2006, 10:12 AM~4918234
> *Hello TRUDAWG!!  You still coming out next week? :wave:
> *


you know it! :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2006, 11:54 AM~4919605
> *you know it! :thumbsup:
> *


Great!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=476004]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 24 2006, 01:28 PM~4920172
> *Great!
> *


HEY GIRL WHAT UP?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE SHOW... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2006, 02:27 PM~4920523
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN THE SHOW... :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2006, 02:25 PM~4920514
> *HEY GIRL WHAT UP?
> *


Hey!! Girl, just busy over here! We're going out Saturday night to some place in Avondale...TROUBLE knows the details....try to make it!! :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 24 2006, 02:35 PM~4920200
> *[attachmentid=476004]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 24 2006, 06:13 PM~4921294
> *Hey!!  Girl, just busy over here!  We're going out Saturday night to some place in Avondale...TROUBLE knows the details....try to make it!! :wave:
> *


where we going? the strip club or what :0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone know anyone from Spirit car club i need a new feature and i'm trying to find the owner of the grasshopper trike


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2006, 04:53 PM~4921623
> *where we going? the strip club or what :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 24 2006, 04:13 PM~4921294
> *Hey!!  Girl, just busy over here!  We're going out Saturday night to some place in Avondale...TROUBLE knows the details....try to make it!! :wave:
> *


OK I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 25 2006, 05:22 PM~4927404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT CAR IS CLEAN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt Good morning AZ side


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2006, 11:47 AM~4931439
> *ttt Good morning AZ side
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=479565]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 27 2006, 11:20 AM~4936780
> *[attachmentid=479565]
> *


Beer is on YOU!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup everyone!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 27 2006, 09:20 AM~4936780
> *[attachmentid=479565]
> *



Where's your Avatar??
By the way, I Had a good time Saturday!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 27 2006, 09:41 AM~4937216
> *Where's your Avatar??
> By the way, I Had a good time Saturday!! :biggrin:
> *


wtf How many times you gonna say that? Sounds like he had his way with you on Saturday!

Really GAY! LOL! :biggrin: 








not really dont cry.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 27 2006, 10:44 AM~4937240
> *wtf  How many times you gonna say that?  Sounds like he had his way with you on Saturday!
> 
> Really GAY! LOL! :biggrin:
> ...



Fuk all dat!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 28 2006, 06:34 AM~4943973
> *WTF!!!!!!
> *


.......................dude you are talking to yourself again................................ :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 28 2006, 08:42 AM~4944018
> *.......................dude you are talking to yourself again................................ :scrutinize:
> *



HES A WEIRDO


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 07:48 AM~4944313
> *HES A WEIRDO
> *


Whats up Trouble!!!?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 08:48 AM~4944313
> *HES A WEIRDO
> *



Jus a little!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 28 2006, 11:37 AM~4945065
> *Whats up Trouble!!!?
> 
> *


trying to get settled in and ready for the party on saturday


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 10:53 AM~4945818
> *trying to get settled in and ready for the party on saturday
> *


We're moving into the show on Sat! but i'll be there afterwards!.....maybe I'll send my representatives over early though :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Feb 28 2006, 12:58 PM~4945849
> *We're moving into the show on Sat!  but i'll be there afterwards!.....maybe I'll send my representatives over early though :biggrin:
> *


kool i was going to say i better see you afterwards...............i'll have the
beer on ice waiting thats if i dont drink them all before you guys get there


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 01:53 PM~4945818
> *trying to get settled in and ready for the party on saturday
> *


What party. For some reason my invitation must have gotten lost in the mail :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 12:09 PM~4945956
> *kool i was going to say i better see you afterwards...............i'll have the
> beer on ice waiting thats if i dont drink them all before you guys get there
> *



What time??
and how old will your daughter be?? (so I can get her sumthing)


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 28 2006, 01:25 PM~4946052
> *What time??
> and how old will your daughter be?? (so I can get her sumthing)
> *


she's gonna be 4 and likes motors for hydraulic pumps


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"YOUR MY BOY BLUUUE"


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 12:30 PM~4946115
> *she's gonna be 4 and likes motors for hydraulic pumps
> *



:angry: Yea....right!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 28 2006, 12:30 PM~4946115
> *she's gonna be 4 and likes motors for hydraulic pumps
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HEY PRIMO NICE TRY BUT I DON'T THINK SHE WILL BE GETTING MOTORS.. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Everyone ready for the show???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 1 2006, 01:58 AM~4950646
> *Everyone ready for the show???
> *


hells yea! We hanngin on Friday?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ 4 MORE DAYS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

$10.00 if you want a case and cover


----------



## natcal21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

We are hosting a car show in Tucson on March 11th. There will be no entry fee and a grand prize of $500.00. So far I dont have ANY lowriders!!! We have 4 categories: antiques, cutom rides, lowriders, and lifted vehicles.

If any one is interested in participating give me a call @ 480.368.0111

Thanks,
Natalia Cody


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

BOOTLEGGER :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Mar 1 2006, 11:52 AM~4952846
> *BOOTLEGGER :biggrin:
> *



YUP!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 11:18 AM~4953078
> *YUP!
> *



What up bootlegging homie :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2006, 12:26 PM~4953145
> *What up bootlegging homie :biggrin:
> *


MY POCKETS....GETTING FATTER WITH ALL THESE PM'S IM GETTING :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 12:05 PM~4953496
> *MY POCKETS....GETTING FATTER WITH ALL THESE PM'S IM GETTING :biggrin:
> *



Fukn crazy!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE ORDERS OVER 20 ORDERS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 09:38 AM~4952345
> *$10.00 if you want a case and cover
> *


We'll take 20 of each for the shop! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CHA-CHING....BLING-BLING OR WE CAN SWAP FOR A MOTOR


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:13 PM~4954512
> *CHA-CHING....BLING-BLING OR WE CAN SWAP FOR A MOTOR
> *



I got some bootleg porno to trade :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2006, 03:16 PM~4954532
> *I got some bootleg porno to trade :biggrin:
> *



CASH, CAR OR HYDRAULIC PARTS ONLY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:20 PM~4954560
> *CASH OR CAR PARTS ONLY
> *


How about the hopper I got on my Avatar?? Wanna trade for that?? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi JEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:13 PM~4954512
> *CHA-CHING....BLING-BLING OR WE CAN SWAP FOR A MOTOR
> *


I'll see what we can work out. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:20 PM~4954560
> *CASH, CAR OR HYDRAULIC PARTS ONLY
> *


So what's the deal??? My hopper for a vid!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2006, 03:21 PM~4954565
> *How about the hopper I got on my Avatar?? Wanna trade for that?? :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A DICK........ WHAT HAPPENDD TO THAT NAKED ROCK DUDE YOU HAD


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:32 PM~4954647
> *YOUR A DICK........ WHAT HAPPENDD TO THAT NAKED ROCK DUDE YOU HAD
> *


You talking about me!!! :biggrin: 

Fuk all that, I'll update it soon!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 1 2006, 02:32 PM~4954647
> *YOUR A DICK........ WHAT HAPPENDD TO THAT NAKED ROCK DUDE YOU HAD
> *



dat one better!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I think I'll go with this paint scheme for the cutty!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: humpday.. almost sunday... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHat up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

3 MORE DAYZ!!! :tongue:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

WHERES EVERYONE AT?YOUR ON PAGE2?NO CAR SHOW TALK?HELP ME WITH THESE ?
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=483650]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 2 2006, 03:01 PM~4962216
> *[attachmentid=483650]
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: That's some funny chit right thur!!!!!!!!!

Where can I get a sticker like that? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

sup bitches? You guys might be paying to watch some fool get dropped on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 2 2006, 03:36 PM~4962461
> *sup bitches? You guys might be paying to watch some fool get dropped on Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :around: :ugh: :dunno: wtf you talking 'bout Willis?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 2 2006, 05:37 PM~4962475
> *:ugh:  :around:  :ugh:  :dunno: wtf you talking 'bout Willis?
> *



hahahaha... nothing, lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK. I gotta go....see you later!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 2 2006, 05:41 PM~4962505
> *OK.  I gotta go....see you later!
> *



peace


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

U ready for this! :banghead:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 2 2006, 04:01 PM~4962216
> *[attachmentid=483650]
> *


I got all the extra Spycam stickers yet :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up, who's showing their cars


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SO ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR THE SHOW?  
HELLO PHX SS RIDER :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 3 2006, 07:35 AM~4966926
> *SO ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR THE SHOW?
> HELLO PHX SS RIDER :wave:
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: 
DON'T FORGET TO PUT A DRESS ON TROUBLE AND MAKE HIM MODEL IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 3 2006, 10:40 AM~4967792
> *GOOD LUCK  :thumbsup:
> DON'T FORGET TO PUT A DRESS ON TROUBLE AND MAKE HIM MODEL IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: :nono: :barf: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anything Crackin tonight?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 3 2006, 12:02 PM~4968396
> *Anything Crackin tonight?
> *



Matador... or Pitbull performing at Az Beach Club... ? :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 3 2006, 11:49 AM~4968269
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:  :barf:  :around:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: HEY WERE GONNA NEED A GOOD LAUGH AFTER THE SHOW...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=484956]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 3 2006, 03:09 PM~4970195
> *[attachmentid=484956]
> *


HEY THAT'S BETTER THAN SEEING YOU IN A DRESS OR THONG... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 3 2006, 12:02 PM~4968396
> *Anything Crackin tonight?
> *



ATL strippers vs. PHX strippers Sat. & Sun. night no hold bars strip off at some club (im not sure the name) but I heard about it last night on the radio. I wish I could go but I will be working on a car for the next 24hrs. tryen to make the show or at least the hop after


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AZ WHATS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT??

HIT ME UP 503 997 7188!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ!

What? recovering from the weekend? :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 6 2006, 10:16 AM~4985558
> *What's up AZ!
> 
> What? recovering from the weekend? :0
> *


I FEEL GREAT.........................I SLEPT IN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2006, 09:31 AM~4986222
> *I FEEL GREAT.........................I SLEPT IN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY
> *


 :uh: we know........"LAZY ASS".........you did not have to remind us that you did not have our backs


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE?
WHERE IS EVERYONE? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

prolly being lazy


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2006, 11:04 AM~4986883
> *prolly being lazy
> *


Hahahahahahah :biggrin: You are funny Bro!!!!!!!!

I knew you would not get all butt hurt!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 6 2006, 01:06 PM~4986900
> *Hahahahahahah :biggrin:  You are funny Bro!!!!!!!!
> 
> I knew you would not get all butt hurt!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THIS ONES FOR DA HOMIES

[attachmentid=488470]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=488505]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone!!
Yea I'm at work, had the day off but have a mandatory meeting @ 2:00pm.
Anyone have Angelos new #??? Trying to reach him to drop off my cutty.


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2006, 01:16 PM~4987395
> *[attachmentid=488505]
> *




do you know them or no? theres a reason im asking


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

where all the hyna pics at?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Mar 6 2006, 02:28 PM~4987498
> *do you know them or no? theres a reason im asking
> *



WUTTS THE REASON......... AND WHICH PIC THE FIRST OR SECOND?


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

the second


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Mar 6 2006, 02:38 PM~4987566
> *the second
> *



NEED TO KNOW THE REASON FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 6 2006, 12:21 PM~4987432
> *What up everyone!!
> Yea I'm at work, had the day off but have a mandatory meeting @ 2:00pm.
> Anyone have Angelos new #??? Trying to reach him to drop off my cutty.
> *


Whats wrong Big Tim make you nervous? LOL! Angelo's work is nice, that green elco was tight!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2006, 12:58 PM~4987723
> *NEED TO KNOW THE REASON FIRST :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Mr mysterious! reasons.......reasons.......?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 6 2006, 02:59 PM~4987727
> *Whats wrong Big Tim make you nervous?  LOL!  Angelo's work is nice, that green elco was tight!
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ............I GET IT............... I HATE MEETINGS ECSPECIALLY WHEN SOMEONE SAYS ITS MANDATORY :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 6 2006, 03:00 PM~4987739
> *Yeah Mr mysterious!  reasons.......reasons.......?
> *


HEY! IT MIGHT BE HIS BABY'S MOMMA....LOL
I'D BE LIKE UMMMM NAH I DONT KNOW HER

NE WAYS I KNOW THE SECOND FROM THE LEFT


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

THE REASON IS CUZ MY HOMEBOYS RECORD LABEL IS PHEARLESS AND THOSE ARE THE SHORTS THERE WEARING.... DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF THEM...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 6 2006, 01:59 PM~4987727
> *Whats wrong Big Tim make you nervous?  LOL!  Angelo's work is nice, that green elco was tight!
> *



Naw!!, I just want to get something showing out there.
Don't want to keep going to meetings without a car...know what I mean!!!??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 7 2006, 06:48 AM~4993124
> *Naw!!, I just want to get something showing out there.
> Don't want to keep going to meetings without a car...know what I mean!!!??
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I know how that is, I was down for a long ass time myself!


----------



## lnap (Mar 3, 2006)

just wanted to know who does the nicest paint jobs in phx. im looking to get my ride painted and lookin for the best


----------



## lnap (Mar 3, 2006)

just wanted to know who does the nicest paint jobs in phx. im looking to get my ride painted and lookin for the best


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

great show..congrats to all az!...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lnap_@Mar 7 2006, 02:13 PM~4995567
> *just wanted to know who does the nicest paint jobs in phx. im looking to get my ride painted and lookin for the best
> *



The best takes lots of 
*$ $ $ $ $*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 7 2006, 03:05 PM~4995941
> *great show..congrats to all az!...
> *


----------



## lnap (Mar 3, 2006)

ya but what are some good shops


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What up everybody......I had a great time. Unfornuately I'm back in Detroit in the cold :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lnap_@Mar 7 2006, 04:06 PM~4996417
> *ya but what are some good shops
> *



Miranda's Customs and OG Mando's shop are two of the best i've seen...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=490830]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 7 2006, 06:22 PM~4996882
> *[attachmentid=490830]
> *



WAHHHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 7 2006, 05:29 PM~4996930
> *WAHHHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=490844]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

spy pic from streetlife :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=490846]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

my wife & son:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=490847]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=490850]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

Joe in action sunday night  
[attachmentid=490853]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=490878]


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WAZZ UP AZ!!! GOOD TURNOUT.....WHO COLLECTED FROM HERE WHEN ALL WAS SAID AND DONE...??




DONE BE SHY....I KNOW QUITE A FEW OF YOU GOT THE TROPHEYS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's another pic of the Elco, owned by Joe & Cathy Alvarez from New Image Car Club, built by Street Life .......yes I helped....painted by Angelo. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 7 2006, 05:38 PM~4996990
> *my wife & son:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=490847]
> *


The pics came out good, Ray! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Mar 7 2006, 08:19 PM~4997963
> *WAZZ UP AZ!!!  GOOD TURNOUT.....WHO COLLECTED FROM HERE WHEN ALL WAS SAID AND DONE...??
> DONE BE SHY....I KNOW QUITE A FEW OF YOU GOT THE TROPHEYS
> *



 :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=491286]
[attachmentid=491288]
[attachmentid=491311]
[attachmentid=491298]
[attachmentid=491306]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

had to post this one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 7 2006, 04:22 PM~4996882
> *[attachmentid=490830]
> *


Oh man I about fell out of my chair this morning!!!!!!

This is a good one Ray! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=492044]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 7 2006, 05:57 PM~4997092
> *[attachmentid=490878]
> *


HEY TROUBLE CAN I HIT THE SWITCH AND PUT HIM UNDER BEFORE I DROP IT DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=492144]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

later suckas!!!!!!

I'll be back the 23rd!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 8 2006, 07:58 AM~5000630
> *Oh man I about fell out of my chair this morning!!!!!!
> 
> This is a good one Ray! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 8 2006, 01:54 PM~5003406
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE TAT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

gracias :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup everyone...

:wave: 

We could've taken a LIL pic


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

this topic is DEAD.......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THOUGHT ID NEVER SAY THIS BUT WHERES BUBBZ


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 9 2006, 01:13 PM~5011005
> *THOUGHT ID NEVER SAY THIS BUT WHERES BUBBZ
> *


She's at home sewing or something. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

new hopper coming out :biggrin: STREETLIFE
[attachmentid=497606]
[attachmentid=497607]
[attachmentid=497608]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

DAMN! That fucker is nice!
whut it do?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 11 2006, 10:26 PM~5029345
> *DAMN! That fucker is nice!
> whut it do?
> *


MID 60'S :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 12 2006, 12:31 AM~5029374
> *MID 60'S :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

JAMAL STOPPED BY TO SAY WHATS UP...I LIKE HIS NEW GREEN CAR....ROLL'N EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!!!









[attachmentid=497629]


:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Mar 11 2006, 10:22 PM~5029317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

its cool go ahead :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

az


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 13 2006, 10:03 AM~5038910
> *az
> *


waz up doggie,btw nice caddy


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:machinegun: this topic is dead


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW P-DOGS PHONE NUMBER????????????????
IF SO CAN YOU PLEAS PM IT TO ME


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 13 2006, 05:57 PM~5041102
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW P-DOGS PHONE NUMBER????????????????
> IF SO CAN YOU PLEAS PM IT TO ME
> *


Ask Jamal I'm sure he has it


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Mar 13 2006, 05:21 PM~5041657
> *FUCK EVERYONE
> *


WHAT UP BLUE 7?
THIS TOPIC IS REALLY DEAD...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY GIRL WHAT UP?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 12 2006, 10:55 PM~5037124
> *its cool go ahead :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad: guess the rest of the pics were too dark... too bad i can't put up the video of it hoppin... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=501603]

[attachmentid=501604]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 13 2006, 05:13 PM~5041250
> *Ask Jamal I'm sure he has it
> *



FUK THAT "_JOTO"_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:  :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello Anyone Home Hello


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

<span style=\'color:red\'>THURSDAY EVENING:
P DOGGS LINC VS. TROUBLES MONTE @ LOCOS</span>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THIS WAS POSTED IN SHOWS&EVENTS BY AZRDR...  





*I'm posting this for a friend of mine from (OLD SCHOOL C.C.) another club. I hope alot of CLUBS show up to support this event, this keep the ball rolling here in AZ show our support



Old School C.C. would like to personally invite you and your club to our 10th Anniversary picnic/show n shine. There will be $100 given for the most club participation! It is going to take place on Sunday, March 19th. Start time is 12 noon and it will be at Ceilito Park, 35th ave and Campbell (north of Indian School). We are going to have food and drinks along with entertainment. We are also having Phearless Records doing a promotional gig for us! Hope you guys can make it!!
*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=503308]
[attachmentid=503309]
[attachmentid=503310]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn Ray did you get another New tat?..........Looks good


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 15 2006, 12:19 AM~5051286
> *Damn Ray did you get another New tat?..........Looks good
> *


YEAH,GOTA FILL UP THE ARM :biggrin: THANX HOMIE,BTW NICE MEETING U FINALLY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 15 2006, 12:16 AM~5051268
> *:biggrin:
> [attachmentid=503308]
> [attachmentid=503309]
> ...




:0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Tat looks good ray... who did it?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

The homie impala_1962_ss_slow_lane posted this up....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

the flake on this shit is fuckin beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2006, 01:47 AM~5051589
> *
> *


NICE PIC'S KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2006, 12:46 AM~5051390
> *:0  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: Tat looks good ray... who did it?
> *


my homeboy gabriel @ fine art tattoo on 27th ave & thomas...not done yet..


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

SO WHATS JUMPIN FOR THIS WEEKEND? -------PEACE FEST--OR--OLD SCHOOL PIC NIC


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2006, 08:16 AM~5052390
> *NICE PIC'S KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for the compliment... i gotta thank Jen and Todd over at StreetLife for letting me snoop around and take the pics... i went over to get a ROLLN dvd and ended up taking a gang of pics... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 15 2006, 02:12 PM~5054416
> *my homeboy gabriel @ fine art tattoo on 27th ave & thomas...not done yet..
> *



:thumbsup: Post up when u add to it homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 15 2006, 08:03 PM~5056789
> *SO WHATS JUMPIN FOR THIS WEEKEND? -------PEACE FEST--OR--OLD SCHOOL PIC NIC
> *



:dunno: BOTH :biggrin: 


Sucks that they're both on the same day.... i heard the peace fest is really cool... then again Old School CC are too... :happysad: 


DECISIONS DECISIONS HUH.. :banghead:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm going to Old School's picnic


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 16 2006, 09:40 AM~5059438
> *I'm going to Old School's picnic
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 16 2006, 09:40 AM~5059438
> *I'm going to Old School's picnic
> *


ME GONNA BE TAKING PIC'S


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 16 2006, 08:35 PM~5064206
> *ME GONNA BE TAKING PIC'S
> *



ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY EVERYONE









*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Same page since Wednesday......WTF?





DEAD......................ass...............................topic........................... :biggrin:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

wheres every one at


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2006, 12:45 AM~5051580
> *:0
> *


If you don't mind me asking, who did the striping on the regal?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 17 2006, 01:58 PM~5068836
> *If you don't mind me asking, who did the striping on the regal?
> *


bugs & ron


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

got this 85 caprice 4 sale 2500


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ RIDERS?!  ITS SNOWING HERE IN CHICAGO-AT LEAST IT WAS YESTERDAY! HOWZ THE WEATHER THERE?>


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 17 2006, 01:41 PM~5069094
> *bugs & ron
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: . 

I'm fairly new to AZ, so i'm not exactly in the loop around here. Do they have a shop or a way i can contact them?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 17 2006, 05:38 PM~5070177
> *Thanks :thumbsup: .
> 
> I'm fairly new to AZ, so i'm not exactly in the loop around here. Do they have a shop or a way i can contact them?
> *


bugs# is 602-299-1246


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Mar 17 2006, 01:58 PM~5068836
> *If you don't mind me asking, who did the striping on the regal?
> *


Ron and Buggs from the Mesa/Chandler area.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OOPS!! Didnt see BIG RAY'S post!


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

no car show today i see


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Mar 19 2006, 10:01 AM~5079574
> *no car show today i see
> *


Are they gonna be recsheduled?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hop action today @ southmountain :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=509502]
[attachmentid=509505]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=509516]
[attachmentid=509519]
[attachmentid=509522]


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

any more pics


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=509532]
[attachmentid=509535]
[attachmentid=509538]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=509545]
[attachmentid=509546]
[attachmentid=509548]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=509550]
[attachmentid=509552]
[attachmentid=509554]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=509555]
[attachmentid=509556]
[attachmentid=509557]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=509560]
[attachmentid=509561]
[attachmentid=509562]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

coverage by :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=509566]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Big Ray :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

thxs! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

tight pics! So how did Todd's regal do? Looks like 40-50 inches from the pic


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 19 2006, 10:33 PM~5083200
> *tight pics! So how did Todd's regal do? Looks like 40-50 inches from the pic
> *


 :dunno: no measuring stick..


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

man that regal is kickin ass


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ooohhh you silly wabbit :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=509860]
[attachmentid=509861]


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Ray!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE MY PICS FROM THE PEACE FEST!!
RANDY REGAL
[attachmentid=510363]
[attachmentid=510365]
[attachmentid=510367]
[attachmentid=510368]
ROOSTERS LINCOLN
[attachmentid=510369]
[attachmentid=510371]
[attachmentid=510372]
[attachmentid=510373]
STREET LIFE
[attachmentid=510374]
[attachmentid=510376]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BUDS CAPRICE
[attachmentid=510379]
PHOENIX RIDAZ REGAL
[attachmentid=510381]
MARIOS LINCOLN
[attachmentid=510380]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FRANKS CUTLASS
[attachmentid=510398]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up everyone this is todd . Just wanted to say it was fun yesterday hd a good turnout inspite of the rain . props to locos,hoppers franks, and rooster , even know it got stuck mad props getting a car to hit 100" and still have the front end together is hard.so props to all .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i hate living in the MID-WEST lol looks like everyone had fun


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHAT'S UP AZ. GOOD DAY YESTERDAY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn thsi car is clean as hell todd i love the gut's homie


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Also we had a first timer out there bumper check'n congrats to Big Joe and rest of the guys from New Image Car Club.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 20 2006, 04:38 PM~5087658
> *Also we had a first timer out there bumper check'n congrats to Big Joe and rest of the guys from New Image Car Club.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT CRACKIN YO?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 20 2006, 02:38 PM~5087658
> *Also we had a first timer out there bumper check'n congrats to Big Joe and rest of the guys from New Image Car Club.
> *


Who did the interior on the Regal?? Nice......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>TTT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up foolio? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Mar 20 2006, 08:22 PM~5089536
> *what up foolio? :biggrin:
> *


TRYIN TO DO MY BUSINESS TAXES ONLINE AT BUBBZ'S GRANDMAS HOUSE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 20 2006, 04:51 PM~5088411
> *Who did the interior on the Regal??  Nice......
> *



better yet....Who put the stereo in?.....whew!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 20 2006, 08:14 PM~5089503
> *<span style='color:blue'>TTT
> *


[attachmentid=511459]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 20 2006, 04:51 PM~5088411
> *Who did the interior on the Regal??  Nice......
> *


david


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 20 2006, 08:26 PM~5089558
> *better yet....Who put the stereo in?.....whew!!!! :biggrin:
> *


some crackhead name adam..here is his pic...
[attachmentid=511472]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 20 2006, 10:54 PM~5090846
> *david
> *


????David Who???? Hummm?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 20 2006, 09:14 PM~5089503
> *FUU.....U.....UU....CKKKK YOOOUUUUUU!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 20 2006, 11:16 AM~5085978
> *HERE MY PICS FROM THE PEACE FEST!!
> RANDY REGAL
> [attachmentid=510363]
> ...


Damn MARINATE.....straight up hater!!!! None of anything we brought. I see how it is! :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 21 2006, 07:58 AM~5092023
> *????David Who????  Hummm?
> *


He's an older guy from Glendale. You want his #??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 20 2006, 08:26 PM~5089558
> *better yet....Who put the stereo in?.....whew!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BUBBZ did!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just playin!!! Todd said something about a troll?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2006, 12:53 PM~5093273
> *Damn MARINATE.....straight up hater!!!!  None of anything we brought.  I see how it is! :thumbsdown:  :angry:
> *


ABOVIOUSLY YOU DIDN'T LOOK AT THE PIC RIGHT :angry: :twak:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 20 2006, 02:49 PM~5086916
> *What's up everyone this is todd . Just wanted to say it was fun yesterday hd a good turnout  inspite of the rain .  props to locos,hoppers franks, and rooster ,  even know it got stuck  mad props getting a car to hit 100" and still have the front end together is hard.so props to all .
> *


Damm homie didn't know it was going down :uh:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ghost ride the whip lmfao


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

worth the ticket in blyth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Franks Custom Hydraulics 602-690-6555

[attachmentid=512458]

[attachmentid=512453]


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

[attachmentid=512514]


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

THIZZ FACE,THIZZ FACE :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 21 2006, 07:31 PM~5095761
> *Franks Custom Hydraulics 602-690-6555
> 
> [attachmentid=512458]
> ...


that looks like the cutty nene built


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

[attachmentid=512825]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 21 2006, 10:30 PM~5096221
> *that looks like the cutty nene built
> *



THE NUMBERS THERE CALL AND ASK IF THATS IT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ???? :wave:
[attachmentid=513084]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What da fuck everyone!!!!!?????
i guess I missed alot!
Back from Germany, so I'm ready for some american/mexican beer!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 22 2006, 08:36 AM~5098411
> *THE NUMBERS THERE CALL AND ASK IF THATS IT :biggrin:
> *


Everyone thought it....only TROUBLE said it!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

sup will


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup everyone :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

.................................WUTT IT DO AZ...........................


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=514458]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup trouble, ray, hoppers, and the rest of the AZ LILers :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 23 2006, 09:05 AM~5104801
> *sup trouble, ray, hoppers, and the rest of the AZ LILers :wave:
> *


waz up. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=514465]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY TROUBLE FOUND YOU SOMETHING TO EAT IN THE MORNING :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=514467]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=514469]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 23 2006, 09:08 AM~5104819
> *[attachmentid=514465]
> *


that's funny, here mousy mousy :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=514481]


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=514485]


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=514486]


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=514488]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=514489]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=514490]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=514497]
remember her???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up all you crazy muthas!
[attachmentid=514498] 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

perty butterfly


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=514505]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=514508]


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP RAY


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam everyone see this???link


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 23 2006, 09:41 AM~5105030
> *WHATS UP RAY
> *


sup homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 23 2006, 09:43 AM~5105047
> *dam everyone see this???link
> *


DAAAAMMMM!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up All


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up TROUBS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 23 2006, 02:04 PM~5106216
> *What up TROUBS!!! :biggrin:
> *


wussup "asmopn" how was the trip.......did you get any bearded women?


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

sup az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 23 2006, 01:59 PM~5106488
> *wussup "asmopn" how was the trip.......did you get any bearded women?
> *


Trip was cool, very different over there, and no bearded women!!!!
You wouldn't believe how much spanish is spoken over there!!!
Alot of latin women!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

by the way, BUBBZ says "hi" to everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

sup blazed out show a pic of the trunk now


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Couple of new people huh???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam TROUBLE< you got your fingers stuck on the keyboard!!!


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

sup blaze u coming out today


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

before bottom,after top


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

is their a show this weekend


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

Im looking for a car to start building as a project or me and my sons.... anyone got lead on a reasonable priced vehicle.... would love to have a m/c any year or 77 cad...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 23 2006, 02:49 PM~5106732
> *is their a show this weekend
> *


i heard oldschool's picnic moved to this sunday.. :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there :biggrin: *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 24 2006, 01:51 AM~5110548
> *you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there  :biggrin:
> *


cool,ill talk to todd and see whatz up...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 24 2006, 04:01 AM~5110567
> *cool,ill talk to todd and see whatz up...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Crackin Homie :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Mar 24 2006, 09:08 AM~5111691
> *Whats Crackin Homie :biggrin:
> *


...WHAT IT DO BLUE...........READY FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 23 2006, 03:49 PM~5106732
> *is their a show this weekend
> *




STREET LIFE vs. LOCOS
LOCOS vs. STREET LIFE

CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS 

SINGLE
DOUBLE
RADICAL.....PLEASE HAVE CARS EQUIPPED WITH LO-JACK

IF YOU GOT IT BRING IT SHOP OR NO SHOP
ONLY BRING IF IT WORKS....
DONT PULL UP LOOKING TO BORROW OR BUY ANY PARTS................
ALL CHEER LEADERS INVITED AND BRING YOUR POM POM'S


NO CRY BABIES
SUNDAY AFTER NOON MARCH 26th............


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAN ALL DAY
[attachmentid=515696]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 24 2006, 08:11 AM~5111703
> *STREET LIFE vs. LOCOS
> LOCOS vs. STREET LIFE
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

thats posted under shows and events "PULL UP OR SHUT UP"


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 24 2006, 08:13 AM~5111708
> *PAN ALL DAY
> [attachmentid=515696]
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnieAZ_@Mar 23 2006, 03:06 PM~5106810
> *Im looking for a car to start building as a project or me and my sons.... anyone got lead on a reasonable priced vehicle.... would love to have a m/c any year or 77 cad...
> *


I've got an 85 Monte Carlo SS for sale $2800 o.b.o. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 24 2006, 08:11 AM~5111703
> *STREET LIFE vs. LOCOS
> LOCOS vs. STREET LIFE
> 
> ...




Has a time and place been picked out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 24 2006, 12:24 PM~5113225
> *Has a time and place been picked out yet?  :biggrin:
> *


Stop by the shop later on. We'll be here!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 24 2006, 12:38 PM~5113317
> *Stop by the shop later on.  We'll be here!!!
> *



Today?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 24 2006, 12:54 PM~5113421
> *Today?
> *


Today, tonight.....you know how we do it!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 24 2006, 12:59 PM~5113442
> *Today, tonight.....you know how we do it!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:dunno: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250362


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

get at street life they might have a guy that does it


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

look what i found


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where the hop pics at????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam where everybody at???? :dunno:


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=519688]
[attachmentid=519690]
[attachmentid=519691]
[attachmentid=519693]
[attachmentid=519694]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam looks like it was fun!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 27 2006, 12:47 PM~5129289
> *[attachmentid=519688]
> [attachmentid=519690]
> [attachmentid=519691]
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=521065]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

STREET LIFE JUST CALLED OUT FRANKS HYDRALICS AND THEY DONT EVEN WANT TO ANSWER THE PHONE NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FUCK IT....ALRIGHT WE'RE GOING TO DO A SHOP CALL OVER AT FRANK'S AT 51ST AVE & MISSOURI TONIGHT AT 7!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YA THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I know this is a short notice, but this event has been rescheduled to this weekend, April 2nd if anybody is interested.


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 28 2006, 04:42 PM~5137358
> *I know this is a short notice, but this event has been rescheduled to this weekend, April 2nd if anybody is interested.
> *


WELL B THERE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Mar 28 2006, 04:48 PM~5137393
> *WELL B THERE
> *


IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 28 2006, 04:49 PM~5137403
> *IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=521347]
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Mar 28 2006, 05:50 PM~5137412
> *[attachmentid=521347]
> :biggrin:
> *


.....WHAT UP ****....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Mar 28 2006, 04:50 PM~5137412
> *[attachmentid=521347]
> :biggrin:
> *


settle down!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 28 2006, 04:51 PM~5137421
> *.....WHAT UP ****....................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 28 2006, 04:52 PM~5137427
> *settle down!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up AZ whats crankin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hopefully some pics of the hops.............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i hop tomorrow night late lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Old School picnic... pics by MonteLoko87


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that looks good STREET LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 06:24 AM~5140328
> *damn that looks good STREET LIFE  :biggrin:
> *



that ROLL'N sticker fuks it up though......HA-HA-HA


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit i just got my roll'n dvd shit vol 3 just as good as truucha lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 12:52 PM~5142462
> *shit i just got my roll'n dvd shit vol 3 just as good as truucha lol
> *



WELL YEAH......CAUSE HE'S ALWAYS STANDING NEXT TO HIS DADDY (TRUUCHA)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmfao


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 12:41 PM~5143259
> *lmfao
> *


So what does Street Life manufacture that you distribute?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 29 2006, 03:16 PM~5143984
> *So what does Street Life manufacture that you distribute?
> *


Str8clown'n is our midwest distributor for Street Life products.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn you beat me to it lol but soon you will be seeing street life hopper in the mid-west :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 29 2006, 02:30 PM~5144081
> *Str8clown'n is our midwest distributor for Street Life products.
> *


Again I ask. What products does Street Life manufacture or sell? :dunno: 

This is a serious question.......not a joke, please answer it.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 02:47 PM~5144230
> *damn you beat me to it lol but soon you will be seeing street life hopper in the mid-west  :biggrin:
> *


"street life hopper"? is that going to be a "brand name" of pumps?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

give them a call and they will tell you anything you need to know 
STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS 623-931-9828


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 02:50 PM~5144266
> *give them a call and they will tell you anything you need to know
> STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS 623-931-9828
> *


I'm asking you because you have a statement that you are a distributor. Never mind I'll call them sometime.

thanks for all of you help.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

anything you see on there cars i carry it


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 02:55 PM~5144316
> *anything you see on there cars i carry it
> *


lol!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 29 2006, 03:53 PM~5144299
> *I'm asking you because you have a statement that you are a distributor.  Never mind I'll call them sometime.
> 
> thanks for all of you help.
> *


Sorry Art...I should have been more specific. We have our own line of blocks, plate, cylinders and wide blocks, cups, donuts and pretty much everything else.....ACCEPT we carry.... Marzocchi gears and Saco motors & the Springs are from More Bounce.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 29 2006, 06:29 PM~5145075
> *Sorry Art...I should have been more specific.  We have our own line of blocks, plate, cylinders and wide blocks, cups, donuts and pretty much everything else.....ACCEPT we carry.... Marzocchi gears and Saco motors & the Springs are from More Bounce.
> *


hell yea #1 shop in AZ lol serving fools all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a couple pics... TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is nice homie


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 29 2006, 10:25 PM~5146645
> * Just a couple pics... TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



did chavo do those murals or stripes on the chevy???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Mar 29 2006, 11:20 PM~5146959
> *did chavo do those murals or stripes on the chevy???
> *



Yeah... the majority.. some of the gold leaf was by the owner himself as well as the paint...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 29 2006, 11:40 PM~5147082
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 29 2006, 04:29 PM~5145075
> *Sorry Art...I should have been more specific.  We have our own line of blocks, plate, cylinders and wide blocks, cups, donuts and pretty much everything else.....ACCEPT we carry.... Marzocchi gears and Saco motors & the Springs are from More Bounce.
> *


Thanks! I gotta get to the shop to check things out. I may be needing some things. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Mar 30 2006, 08:13 AM~5147901
> *Thanks!  I gotta get to the shop to check things out.  I may be needing some things. :biggrin:
> *




_****_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 elase having "TROUBLE" loading up pics?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 30 2006, 06:29 AM~5147962
> *****
> *


QUEER!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 30 2006, 07:09 AM~5148158
> *NE1 elase having "TROUBLE" loading up pics?
> *


The option to upload pictures directly in your posts has been disabled.

If you have been on this site during peak hours recently, you've noticed how the forums will start to run slowly and eventually lead to "server too busy" messages. I'm testing a few things to see how much of an impact they have on the server load. For now the disabling of image uploads is planned to only be temporary while I evaluate the effect it has on the server.

In the meantime, you can easily add pictures to your post by using any of the many available image uploaders on the web. Below are a few suggested sites to try:

http://www.imageshack.us/
http://www.tinypic.com/
http://www.pichut.org/


hehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_cute.....very cute_


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE IF U WERE HERE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NO FUCK YOU


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF YOU THERE THAT CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea can not wait to meet alot of you guys from the site


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2006, 11:28 PM~5153743
> *HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF YOU THERE THAT CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DONT TRIP IM GONNA STEAL A SCHOOL BUS FOR ALL OF AZ. L.I.L. MEMBERS
AND A SHORT BUS FOR THE RETARDED ONES


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 31 2006, 03:19 PM~5157832
> *DONT TRIP IM GONNA STEAL A SCHOOL BUS FOR ALL OF AZ. L.I.L. MEMBERS
> AND A SHORT BUS FOR THE RETARDED ONES
> *



:0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 31 2006, 02:19 PM~5157832
> *DONT TRIP IM GONNA STEAL A SCHOOL BUS FOR ALL OF AZ. L.I.L. MEMBERS
> AND A SHORT BUS FOR THE RETARDED ONES
> *


"I voted for you Carlos" :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

wassup AZ !!!! I heard streetlife is going to tear up the locos black regal this sunday!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 where at?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 31 2006, 11:53 PM~5160030
> *wassup AZ !!!! I heard streetlife is going to tear up the locos black regal this sunday!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 31 2006, 09:53 PM~5160030
> *wassup AZ !!!! I heard streetlife is going to tear up the locos black regal this sunday!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Whats up "king of az"! Where and what time?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 31 2006, 10:53 PM~5160030
> *wassup AZ !!!! I heard streetlife is going to tear up the locos black regal this sunday!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *Apr. 8 - CRUISIN' OFF CENTRAL - Because of road construction the cruise has been moved to Jackson St. from 1st Ave. to 4th Street - Lots of Parking - Alice Cooper's open for us - Remember When will have Dogs & Brats - Top 10 Awards - All Night Cruisin' on Jackson - Phoenix - 

*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

April 8th 3pm to 9pm 

We got everything finalized, took forever. It will be an awesome event as we have Jackson street with Cooperstown and Jackson's on 3rd for restaurants, food from Remember When and Bumpers Automotive. The city is in on it with me and the cars will be allowed to actually cruise without any problems like on central. This location is cool cause the cars can also park side by side up and down Jackson with cars cruising down the middle. There are also 2 nice size parking lots when the streets fill up. 


COPIED FROM THEIR WEBSITE... :biggrin: 


ANYBODY DOWN TO CRUISE? NOT ALL TALK LIKE USUAL? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2006, 06:41 PM~5163076
> *April 8th 3pm to 9pm
> 
> We got everything finalized, took forever. It will be an awesome event as we have Jackson street with Cooperstown and Jackson's on 3rd for restaurants, food from Remember When and Bumpers Automotive. The city is in on it with me and the cars will be allowed to actually cruise without any problems like on central. This location is cool cause the cars can also park side by side up and down Jackson with cars cruising down the middle. There are also 2 nice size parking lots when the streets fill up.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

I'M READY


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

EVERYBODY READY FOR CASA GRANDE????????????????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

i see white people :biggrin: 





waz up fred


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

SUPER CLEAN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Not much foolio in pain :biggrin: new tat


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

YOU GOT SOME MORE????????????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 1 2006, 09:49 PM~5163745
> *Not much foolio in pain :biggrin: new tat
> *


oh shit...hells yes... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I would post pics but its to much of a pain in the ass right now


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Apr 1 2006, 09:49 PM~5163747
> *YOU GOT SOME MORE????????????
> *


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 29 2006, 11:53 PM~5147142
> *Yeah... the majority.. some of the gold leaf was by the owner himself as well as the paint...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: they both did a great job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 1 2006, 11:26 PM~5164113
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: they both did a great job.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks for the compliments homie.. I'll pass them along to them... they still ain't finished... not by a loong shot..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 1 2006, 11:10 PM~5164081
> * :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Very nice pics Big Ray! :cheesy:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2006, 06:09 PM~5162927
> *:biggrin: Apr. 8 - CRUISIN' OFF CENTRAL - Because of road construction the cruise has been moved to Jackson St. from 1st Ave. to 4th Street - Lots of Parking - Alice Cooper's open for us - Remember When will have Dogs & Brats - Top 10 Awards - All Night Cruisin' on Jackson - Phoenix -
> 
> 
> *


i do the barricades for the construction on central for the lightrail...... SORRY. but ill be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Apr 2 2006, 12:46 PM~5165844
> *i do the barricades for the construction on central for the lightrail...... SORRY. but ill be there. :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Heres a picnic in Casa Grande,Az


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2006, 03:19 AM~5164585
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Very nice pics Big Ray!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 2 2006, 10:52 PM~5168835
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

IS ANYONE DOWN TO SHOW UP IN FORCE AND JUST HAVE A GOOD TIME CRUISING?? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: Here's the original flyer... just got irritated at the fact that they ignored LOWRIDERS (like usual) :angry:


ANYway... This year we should get a bunch of clubs/solo riders/etc etc/ together and ride in force... :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=524293]
[attachmentid=524286]
[attachmentid=524289]
[attachmentid=524290]
[attachmentid=524294]
HERES SOME FLICKS FROM CASA GRANDE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=524296]
[attachmentid=524297]
[attachmentid=524299]
[attachmentid=524301]
[attachmentid=524302]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=524308]
[attachmentid=524304]
[attachmentid=524305]
[attachmentid=524309]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A-TOWN BOYS CRUNK
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=524311]
[attachmentid=524312]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=524421]
[attachmentid=524422]


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

nice picnic out there in casa grande :thumbsup: HOPPERS,STREET LIFE,AND HYDROMAX PUTTIN IT DOWN :worship:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm finally graduating and going to Texas to bring back my 64 to finish it... its in pieces right now... doing a frame off.... anyone know of some small shop space for rent... like 10X25 or 15X25 that has power/water... i need some space to work on my car.... let me know whats up... i dont want to resort to a storage unit and a gas generator!!!... HELP ME OUT!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Apr 3 2006, 10:20 PM~5174731
> *I'm finally graduating and going to Texas to bring back my 64 to finish it... its in pieces right now... doing a frame off.... anyone know of some small shop space for rent... like 10X25 or 15X25 that has power/water... i need some space to work on my car.... let me know whats up... i dont want to resort to a storage unit and a gas generator!!!... HELP ME OUT!!
> *


Damn, back from the dead. Long time no see :biggrin: . i'll ask around for you


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 3 2006, 07:17 PM~5173614
> *
> HERES SOME FLICKS FROM CASA GRANDE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics marinate!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

street life doing the dman thang


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

big boy tires reppin with the cutlass on sunday in grande


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO SAN BERNADINO


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Apr 3 2006, 10:41 PM~5174878
> *Damn, back from the dead. Long time no see :biggrin: . i'll ask around for you
> *



very much back from the dead..... working 40 hrs a week plus 15 hrs of school is killin me.... but FINALLY i get to chill come may... VERY READY to get back to work on the Impy..... too long its been sittin like this....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK WE SHOULD ALL PITCH IN AND BUY THAT _JOTO_ WROOOW'N SOME FUKN PANTS CAUSE THAT FOOL ALWAYS BE WEARING THOSE SWEATS
I THINK HES PUTTING ALL HIS MONEY INTO HIS DVD'S THAT HES 
COPYING OFF OF _TRUUCHA_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 4 2006, 02:07 PM~5178908
> *I THINK WE SHOULD ALL PITCH IN AND BUY THAT JOTO WROOOW'N SOME FUKN PANTS CAUSE THAT FOOL ALWAYS BE WEARING THOSE SWEATS
> I THINK HES PUTTING ALL HIS MONEY INTO HIS DVD'S THAT HES
> COPYING OFF OF TRUUCHA
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP BACKYARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 5 2006, 08:57 AM~5182748
> *
> *


WUTTUP RAY?
HOW MUCH FOR THE CUTTY?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 5 2006, 08:57 AM~5182748
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: WHAT UP WEY.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 4 2006, 12:11 AM~5175064
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics marinate!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

QUE PASA BLUEPRINT....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=526597]


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

WHATS UP ARIZONA.......LOOKS LIKE HOPPIN'S BEEN OFF DA HOOK...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

ES TODO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 5 2006, 08:44 AM~5183000
> *WUTTUP RAY?
> HOW MUCH FOR THE CUTTY?
> *


wut up dogg..

make me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 5 2006, 11:05 AM~5183967
> *  :thumbsup: WHAT UP WEY.......
> *


whats crackin wey :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

QUE ONDA RAY?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Apr 5 2006, 08:33 PM~5187585
> *ES TODO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


email me those pics wey...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Apr 5 2006, 08:40 PM~5187645
> *QUE ONDA RAY?
> *


was up..aint it pass your bedtime?


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

DID YOU JUST WAKE UP?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Apr 5 2006, 08:44 PM~5187695
> *DID YOU JUST WAKE UP?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So wassup with the CRUISE on saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=527474]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2006, 11:15 PM~5188412
> * So wassup with the CRUISE on saturday? :biggrin:
> *


SORRY GOTTA GO TO THE TATTOO EXPO...GOOD LUCK


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup ray! You gonna get more tatts?
Wassup AZ!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 6 2006, 09:48 AM~5190159
> *wassup ray! You gonna get more tatts?
> Wassup AZ!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2006, 12:14 AM~5188606
> *[attachmentid=527474]
> *



:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2006, 11:22 AM~5190554
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: my old lady told me im going to hell for that..


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2006, 12:15 AM~5188614
> *SORRY GOTTA GO TO THE TATTOO EXPO...GOOD LUCK
> *



the one in mesa???


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 6 2006, 11:51 AM~5190716
> *the one in mesa???
> *



YES its friday,saturday,and sunday


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: 
Where in Mesa? I think I need a couple more tat's.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 6 2006, 11:26 AM~5190570
> *:roflmao: my old lady told me im going to hell for that..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2006, 11:54 AM~5190728
> *:wave:
> Where in Mesa? I think I need a couple more tat's.
> *



Mesa centennial hall
201 north center st.
mesa

friday 1pm-11pm
sat. 11am-11pm
sun. 11am-8pm


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2006, 11:54 AM~5190728
> *:wave:
> Where in Mesa? I think I need a couple more tat's.
> *


PHOENIX MARRIOTT MESA 200 North Centennial Way Mesa, AZ, US 85201
http://aztattooexpo.com/


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ooops frankie already took care of you...  you going frankie?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

WHAT TIME ARE YOU GOING TO THR EXPO RAY????????


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

AND WHEN??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Apr 6 2006, 02:14 PM~5191589
> *AND WHEN??
> *


Aren't you supposed to be working?????? :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed the fucked out


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 6 2006, 02:24 PM~5191659
> *Aren't you supposed to be working?????? :biggrin:
> *



or are u on vacation? :cheesy:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!.....BLAH!....BLAH!


----------



## nvmenaz (Apr 5, 2006)

street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nvmenaz (Apr 5, 2006)

ill be down there in 2 weeks with a real car to show u whats up nene come home to cali


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 09:00 AM~5196171
> *street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its in AZ = AZ car! Bullshit or or not, its reppin AZ now :biggrin: not too bad for a single pump huh?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 10:01 AM~5196179
> *ill be down there in 2 weeks with a real car to show u whats up nene come home to cali
> *


dont trip they are on their way to cali


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 10:00 AM~5196171
> *street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 10:00 AM~5196171
> *street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This must be the crack head that came to the shop wanting a lay-away plan......get the fuck outta here! :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 7 2006, 01:38 PM~5197386
> *This must be the crack head that came to the shop wanting a lay-away plan......get the fuck outta here! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 7 2006, 01:38 PM~5197386
> *This must be the crack head that came to the shop wanting a lay-away plan......get the fuck outta here! :angry:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 7 2006, 01:38 PM~5197386
> *This must be the crack head that came to the shop wanting a lay-away plan......get the fuck outta here! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

old pic i found
[attachmentid=528868]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 7 2006, 01:48 PM~5198021
> *old pic i found
> [attachmentid=528868]
> *


What ever happened to that car?? 

Where's Paul been????I haven't seen that dude in a long ass time!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 7 2006, 02:55 PM~5198078
> *What ever happened to that car??
> 
> Where's Paul been????I haven't seen that dude in a long ass time!
> *


glass guy name sal has it now...cool dude...;paul went inactive..havent talked to him for a minute..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Member when they actually had cars IN the coliseum and not in a barn? You member! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 10:00 AM~5196171
> *street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


first off fuck you if you got acar i'll see your bitch ass any day of the week second your scared to even let any body know your ass :twak: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So who's gonna be down to cruise tomorrow? Represent with the lowlows? Get at me... We'll all meet up and show up in force...


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 10:00 AM~5196171
> *street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY THE FUCK DO YOU CARE WHO WORKS THERE OR HELPS OUT!!!!!THEY TURN OUT SOME CLEAN ASS CARS,THAT GET UP,THAT'S ALL THAT FUCKIN MATTERS!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

got an az car...........from STREETLIFE CUSTOMS.......[attachmentid=529052]


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Ain't no Cali car homie.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo when you are on top all the haters will come out


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

a little more for the haterz.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 STREETLIFE :0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

a little more for the haters
[attachmentid=529462]
[attachmentid=529463]
[attachmentid=529464]
[attachmentid=529465]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

car show flyer for the kids :biggrin: [attachmentid=529471]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pussywagon (Aug 27, 2003)

does anybody know what shows or picnics are going on in august?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pussywagon_@Apr 9 2006, 07:45 AM~5206578
> *does anybody know what shows or picnics are going on in august?
> *



August 5-6, 2006
Arizona Lowrider Supershow


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Apr 7 2006, 05:23 PM~5199106
> *got an az car...........from STREETLIFE CUSTOMS.......[attachmentid=529052]
> *


clean ass ride


----------



## pussywagon (Aug 27, 2003)

super sweet ride
who sponsors the Arizona Super Show? I thought we just had a super show...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pussywagon_@Apr 9 2006, 07:28 PM~5209783
> *super sweet ride
> who sponsors the Arizona Super Show?  I thought we just had a super show...
> *



Johnny Lazoya/Aka SuperEvents... it's the two day show at the civic plaza... not lowrider magazine..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=531612]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

DID ANYBODY GO TO THE HOP AT LOCOS? LETS SEE PICS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

cool pics homie :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 10 2006, 12:52 AM~5211774
> *cool pics homie :cheesy:
> *



Thanks homie... it was pretty cool (only shitty part was trying to take the pics as the cars rolled by.. )... You shoulda gone out there after the expo... how was that by the way? didja get any new work done? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

didnt get any work done,just went to suport my homeboy gabriel;met alot of cool people... :biggrin: then chilled @ a carne asada w/danny de la paz & homies... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 10 2006, 01:20 AM~5211842
> *didnt get any work done,just went to suport my homeboy gabriel;met alot of cool people... :biggrin: then chilled @ a carne asada w/danny de la paz & homies... :biggrin:
> *



 Sounds like fun...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

DAMN! I SHOULD HAVE WENT...THAT LOOKED COOL AS FUCK...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  Yeah you should've homie.. I didn't get there till about 7...


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

do you have anymore pics of that blue 64.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Apr 10 2006, 01:45 AM~5211880
> *do you have anymore pics of that blue 64.
> *



From Unique?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2006, 01:51 AM~5211886
> *From Unique?
> *


yeah bro that one do you have any pics of his top i heard og mando painted that car and i know that mando gets down.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Apr 10 2006, 01:55 AM~5211893
> *yeah bro that one do you have any pics of his top i heard og mando painted that car and i know that mando gets down.
> *



Nah bro i just looked thru all my recent pics and didn't find any... but next show is in a couple weeks i'll be sure to get some...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LAST ONES..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Great pics Knightstalker!!!!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Apr 10 2006, 01:55 AM~5211893
> *yeah bro that one do you have any pics of his top i heard og mando painted that car and i know that mando gets down.
> *


OG Mondo painted this top


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2006, 02:03 AM~5211901
> *Nah bro i just looked thru all my recent pics and didn't find any... but next show is in a couple weeks i'll be sure to get some...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

From the pics, the cruise looked pretty cool. At the last minute, we took off to San Bernadino....that shit was off the hook!!! ROLL'N took lots of pics and will be posting them as soon as they get back. 

Thanks CALICAT & JUSBCUZ!!!!! We had a great time!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

We have TRUUCHA VOL #22 available now at the shop!!!!!!!!!

Street Life 623-931-9828 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 10 2006, 09:30 AM~5213040
> *Great pics Knightstalker!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Thanks homie..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nvmenaz_@Apr 7 2006, 11:00 AM~5196171
> *street life is a bullshit ass shop every one and there brother goes there and helps (nene from cali,chubs,) and who ever else that helps then they have that bullshit ass cuttlass that is from cali i dont care if u change bodies or not its a cali car 99% metal 1% pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT YOUR SAYING IS CALI. USES 99% WEIGHT...1% PUMP?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY CHECK OUT STREET LIFES NEW WEBSITE
WWW.STREETLIFE.COM JEN TOLD ME ABOUT IT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 10 2006, 03:51 PM~5215454
> *HEY CHECK OUT STREET LIFES NEW WEBSITE
> WWW.STREETLIFE.COM JEN TOLD ME ABOUT IT
> *


THAT IS NOT OUR WEBSITE!!!!! LOL!! Is that the website you are doing that part time job for??? Troubles a fluffer for gay porn????? :dunno: :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 10 2006, 05:19 PM~5215565
> *THAT IS NOT OUR WEBSITE!!!!!  LOL!!  Is that the website you are doing that part time job for???  Troubles a fluffer for gay porn?????  :dunno:  :twak:
> *




YEAH....I'LL FLUFF YOU


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP HO'N WHERES MY "T" AT?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 11 2006, 07:37 AM~5218687
> *WUSSUP HO'N WHERES MY "T" AT?
> *


soon!


----------



## BETUCANTDOITLIKEME (Apr 11, 2006)

WHAT'S UP TROUBLE???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=533886]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BETUCANTDOITLIKEME_@Apr 11 2006, 11:31 AM~5219796
> *WHAT'S UP TROUBLE???
> *


WHO DA FUK DIS?


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

HEY JEN WHATS UP AZ KILLS ME TO THINK I STARTED THIS POST IT'S WENT THIS FAR AND IM OUT THE GAME FOR NOW


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Apr 11 2006, 01:56 PM~5220544
> *HEY JEN WHATS UP AZ KILLS ME TO THINK I STARTED THIS POST IT'S WENT THIS FAR AND IM OUT THE GAME FOR NOW
> *


YOU MIGHT OF STARTED IT BUT I MADE IT...HAHA J/K


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Jen,
How much for Truucha 22?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Apr 11 2006, 12:56 PM~5220544
> *HEY JEN WHATS UP AZ KILLS ME TO THINK I STARTED THIS POST IT'S WENT THIS FAR AND IM OUT THE GAME FOR NOW
> *


you need to hit me up bro!!..you know why :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 11 2006, 02:23 PM~5220742
> *you need to hit me up bro!!..you know why :angry:
> *



_"BITCH BETTER HAVE MY MONEY"_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 11 2006, 01:15 PM~5220689
> *Jen,
> How much for Truucha 22?
> *


$20.00 YOU WANT ME TO SAVE ME ONE???? THEY ARE GOING QUICK!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 11 2006, 01:43 PM~5220872
> *"BITCH BETTER HAVE MY MONEY"
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 11 2006, 03:18 PM~5221499
> *$20.00  YOU WANT ME TO SAVE ME ONE????  THEY ARE GOING QUICK!!
> *


yea Jen, save me one please


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 11 2006, 04:26 PM~5221914
> *yea Jen, save me one please
> *


Don't trip, I got one with your name on it. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGSEVEN_@Apr 11 2006, 12:56 PM~5220544
> *HEY JEN WHATS UP AZ KILLS ME TO THINK I STARTED THIS POST IT'S WENT THIS FAR AND IM OUT THE GAME FOR NOW
> *


What's up Damien?? Stop by sometime!!! Tell Allie & Tatum I said Hi!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Franks Hydraulics


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

JUST WANT TO PUT IT OUT THERE 


ROLLERZ ONLY DOING IT BIG IN AZ 

MAINLY BIKES BUTT MAYBE A TRUCK HOPPER MIGHT COME OUT 

IF THERE ARE ANY OTHER TRUCKS TO HOP AGAINST LOL


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 11 2006, 04:26 PM~5221914
> *yea Jen, save me one please
> *


Jen I may need to get one off of you....
Somebody forgot to pick up my copy....  
I'll call you when I'm sure.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

AIGHT... i need to know the BEST most PROFESSIONAL paint shop in AZ.... I don't mean your brother who paints in his garage for $600.... i dont care the cost... I wanna know what the absolute best paint shop is in AZ whether it be known for hot rod paint jobs or lowrider, doesn't matter.... LMK!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 11 2006, 07:38 PM~5223267
> *Franks Hydraulics
> *



No offense homie but :barf: :barf: :barf: (on the big rims :nono: )... the coupe would look fuckin clean on some 13/14's... :banghead: :happysad: :dunno: 


but to each his own i guess... :uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP BIOTCHES


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2006, 08:31 AM~5226191
> *WUTTUP BIOTCHES
> *


*fuck u*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AHAHA I REALLY HIT A NERVE DIDN'T I
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Apr 11 2006, 09:36 PM~5223915
> *AIGHT... i need to know the BEST most PROFESSIONAL paint shop in AZ.... I don't mean your brother who paints in his garage for $600.... i dont care the cost... I wanna know what the absolute best paint shop is in AZ whether it be known for hot rod paint jobs or lowrider, doesn't matter.... LMK!!
> *



TTT??? and chrome plater too.... or is Cali a better choice for plating.... I'm finally gettin back into the game and need some info.... tryin to have my 64 rollin again...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Apr 12 2006, 01:03 PM~5227185
> *TTT??? and chrome plater too.... or is Cali a better choice for plating.... I'm finally gettin back into the game and need some info.... tryin to have my 64 rollin again...
> *


DOESNT THAT BODY STAND HAVE WHEELS?
ROLL TILL THE WHELLS FALL OFF.........J/P


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 12 2006, 12:40 PM~5227012
> *<span style='color:blue'>FUCK YOU*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 11 2006, 09:03 PM~5223729
> *Jen I may need to get one off of you....
> Somebody forgot to pick up my copy....
> I'll call you when I'm sure.
> *


Let me know soon! They are going pretty fast!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2006, 09:59 AM~5226798
> *AHAHA I REALLY HIT A NERVE DIDN'T I
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

wut up backyard


:twak:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=535495]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=535499]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=535505]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 12 2006, 12:52 PM~5227508
> *Let me know soon!  They are going pretty fast!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks jen!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Apr 11 2006, 08:36 PM~5223915
> *AIGHT... i need to know the BEST most PROFESSIONAL paint shop in AZ.... I don't mean your brother who paints in his garage for $600.... i dont care the cost... I wanna know what the absolute best paint shop is in AZ whether it be known for hot rod paint jobs or lowrider, doesn't matter.... LMK!!
> *


Hey if money is not a problem, i'd recommend that you contact Doug over at  Squeeg's Kustoms in Mesa. IMO he is one of the best painters in AZ if not the country  

Squeeg's Kustoms
1045 W. Broadway Rd.
Mesa, AZ 85210

(480) 834-0324


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where everyone at????
wassup calicat..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NOT HERE...................


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Apr 12 2006, 09:59 PM~5230985
> *Hey if money is not a problem, i'd recommend that you contact Doug over at   Squeeg's Kustoms in Mesa. IMO he is one of the best painters in AZ if not the country
> 
> Squeeg's Kustoms
> ...


Hey thanks a lot!... I'll def go take a look at his work...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 12 2006, 09:20 PM~5230825
> *[attachmentid=535499]
> *


 Thats great picture............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2006, 12:44 PM~5227460
> *NO FUCK YOU</span>*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 13 2006, 04:23 PM~5235587
> *NO FUCK YOU
> *



your a dick


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 13 2006, 04:03 PM~5235848
> *your a dick
> *


thanks alot


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 11 2006, 07:38 PM~5223267
> *Franks Hydraulics
> *


tight caddi, is it forsale? :0  uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup er'body :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5238008
> *Sup er'body  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sup Insidi...nice bike


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> tight caddi, is it forsale? :0  uffin:
> [/quote
> 
> sorry caddi is not for sale


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whats up bitches.........im back...... and still not workin :biggrin: 


sidi......its good to see you aint killed yourself yet.........


look out bubbz will be here soon!!!!!!!!!!

ray likes veiny sausage


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=537372]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 14 2006, 11:04 AM~5241109
> *[attachmentid=537372]
> *



WOW! I've never seen you with a hat on RAY..... :thumbsup: 
looks like your still on that Richard Simmons diet, too!! good for you homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 14 2006, 11:06 AM~5241130
> *WOW! I've never seen you with a hat on RAY..... :thumbsup:
> looks like your still on that Richard Simmons diet, too!! good for you homie.....  :biggrin:
> *


fuck off SARA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

'Sup everyone :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"uuuuuuuunnnnnngggggggggg, get off my property!"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

BLUE 7 IS A *** :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

UUMMMMM...UUMMMMM
[attachmentid=537770]


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Apr 4 2006, 01:07 AM~5175505
> *big boy tires reppin with the cutlass on sunday in grande
> *


 big boy tires finally done it they stood the cutlass up don't know the height for sure first standing car out the 520 big props from yo peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok so heres the word so far
we will have the photographer fo the new mag.








also for all you lowrider gear 








and three videographers








also new and upcoming















and last but never least the one the only


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Apr 15 2006, 11:04 AM~5247725
> *big boy tires finally done  it they stood the cutlass up don't know the height for sure first standing car out the 520 big props from yo peeps :biggrin:
> *


so when u want to hop STREET LIFE CUSTOMS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

WHAT UP FRED


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

not much just reading through whats been going on lately


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 16 2006, 11:35 PM~5257157
> *so when u want to hop STREET LIFE CUSTOMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt you already break him off? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=541592]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

didnt ray break off some veiny sausage?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 15 2006, 05:44 PM~5249817
> *TTT
> *


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 15 2006, 05:44 PM~5249817
> *TTT
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS THIS BETTER
[attachmentid=541821]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fuck Backyard


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5260640
> *Fuck Backyard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Apr 17 2006, 11:00 AM~5259402
> *didnt ray break off some veiny sausage?
> *


yeah remember i broke you off some in your mouth :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

BACKYARD CHUPA VERGA.. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I think both of you like VIENY SAUSAGE, HOMOS!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

blue 7 & caddi4life like winnie damn homos...


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

my bad backyard az :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 17 2006, 09:45 PM~5263308
> *blue 7 & caddi4life like winnie damn homos...
> *



backyard go practice falling down biotch :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

hey caddi4life go ahead and kill your life :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

go choke yourself :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 17 2006, 10:52 AM~5259357
> *[attachmentid=541592]
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Apr 17 2006, 01:34 PM~5260413
> *
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 16 2006, 11:35 PM~5257157
> *so when u want to hop STREET LIFE CUSTOMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=542820]


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

toooooooo much free time


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Apr 18 2006, 09:28 AM~5265509
> *toooooooo much free time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 18 2006, 08:27 AM~5265505
> *[attachmentid=542820]
> *


OK now I'm gonna stand back from you, before the lightning strikes! :biggrin: :burn: :angel:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wazzzzuuuupppp fuuuuccckkkkkeeeeeeeeerrrrrssssssssss!!!!

*az side = ghost town*... WTF


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 18 2006, 10:02 AM~5265751
> *OK now I'm gonna stand back from you, before the lightning strikes! :biggrin:  :burn:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 18 2006, 11:38 AM~5266438
> *:biggrin:
> *


wassup! :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5265505
> *[attachmentid=542820]
> *


that pic is funny :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 18 2006, 12:30 AM~5264055
> *:dunno:
> *


i was trying to post some pics i fucked up some how anyways sorry about the confusion :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: BACKYARD


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 18 2006, 12:17 PM~5266582
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: BACKYARD
> *




bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

got damn look who finally decided to get a computer.........
"_there goes the neighborhood"............. _or should i say internet


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wass up Bubbz


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

fuk trouble he"s a troublemaker :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 18 2006, 04:22 PM~5267641
> *fuk trouble he"s a troublemaker :biggrin:
> *


SWEET.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

hey backyard wussssssss up?


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

you guys done snatchos :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

What's up STUPIDS :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEY CADI4LIFE SEEN ANY RED DOTS LATELY.........

_YOU LIL FUKN COCK A ROACH...BOF OF JU GUYS_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 18 2006, 03:50 PM~5267898
> *What's up STUPIDS :buttkick:
> *



wuts up cocktwister :twak:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 18 2006, 03:53 PM~5267916
> *HEY CADI4LIFE SEEN ANY RED DOTS LATELY.........
> 
> YOU LIL FUKN COCK A ROACH...BOF OF JU GUYS
> *



remind me not to stand next to u at the next hop :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 18 2006, 04:50 PM~5267898
> *What's up STUPIDS :buttkick:
> *


....GO CHOKE YOURSELF :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 18 2006, 05:13 PM~5268050
> *wuts up cocktwister :twak:
> *



SO THEY TWIST COCKS IN THE _BACKYARD_ HUH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 18 2006, 05:13 PM~5268050
> *wuts up cocktwister :twak:
> *



DAMN SERVER POSTED TWICE


COMING TO A TOWN NEAR YOU
[attachmentid=543211]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=543219]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 18 2006, 03:37 PM~5268192
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=543219]
> *


 
*caca*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 18 2006, 02:45 PM~5267326
> *got damn look who finally decided to get a computer.........
> "there goes the neighborhood"............. or should i say internet
> *


AND SHE _STILL_ AINT GOT NO JOB


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Apr 18 2006, 06:05 PM~5268719
> *AND SHE STILL AINT GOT NO JOB
> *


well technically you don't either :biggrin: :biggrin: unless your trying to stupervise again :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 18 2006, 07:39 PM~5269208
> *.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

nice gat


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

dude wheres my car


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

WAIT


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Apr 19 2006, 12:20 AM~5270785
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


It looks like thats the way YOU do it!?

It is a nice calander though.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0
had some pictures to post......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

im not hating on the elco but who armoralled the tires? (fired)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 11:58 AM~5273268
> *im not hating on the elco but who armoralled the tires? (fired)
> *


 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

SO what the fuk? Bubz gets on here and everyone starts swinging from her "NUTS"? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 19 2006, 01:08 PM~5273357
> *SO what the fuk?  Bubz gets on here and everyone starts swinging from her "NUTS"? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *




C'mon... don't play like you didn't miss me fool...  :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=544184]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 19 2006, 02:08 PM~5273357
> *SO what the fuk?  Bubz gets on here and everyone starts swinging from her "NUTS"? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



she better takem out cause there not hers :0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

trouble go practice falling down :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

marinate go choke yourself :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 02:18 PM~5273461
> *marinate go choke yourself :roflmao:
> *


...HEY HOW ABOUT U GO OUTSIDE & PRACTICE FALLING DOWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 19 2006, 01:19 PM~5273475
> *...HEY HOW ABOUT U GO OUTSIDE & PRACTICE FALLING DOWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



go kill your life wey. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_*aaaaaaaahhhhh. nice to see everyone is still getting along......... *_




> _Originally posted by marinate+Apr 19 2006, 01:19 PM~5273475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BUBBZinAZ, Cadi4life, marinate, Knightstalker, TROUBLE, calicat, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave: Who's going to the intimidations show sunday?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 02:16 PM~5273436
> *trouble go practice falling down :biggrin:
> *



fuk practicing.......just go outside and fall down


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 19 2006, 01:23 PM~5273526
> *:biggrin: :wave:   Who's going to the intimidations show sunday?
> *




whats hapnin' *R*! - count us in.... 
...how 'bout those *CRUISE NIGHTS *we used to do? now that the weather is damn near perfect in the evenings... we should take advantage....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

YES OR NO?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 02:20 PM~5273491
> *go kill your life wey. :biggrin:
> *


...HOW ABOUT NO SCOTT......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 02:26 PM~5273555
> *fuk practicing.......just go outside and fall down
> *


GO HELP CHALIO WEY........... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HE'S PAST HELP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 02:31 PM~5273598
> *YES OR NO?
> *



"OWNED"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HURRY AND LEAVE HERE COMES "ASS MOPN"


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 01:54 PM~5273885
> *HURRY AND LEAVE HERE COMES "ASS MOPN"
> *



damn.... too late... he caught us... BUSTED! 

oops.. i mean.... whats up ASS MOP'N!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 01:54 PM~5273885
> *HURRY AND LEAVE HERE COMES "ASS MOPN"
> *



WTF!!!!!
What up yall!!!!??? :biggrin: 
Good to see you back BUBBZ!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 19 2006, 01:57 PM~5273915
> *WTF!!!!!
> What up yall!!!!??? :biggrin:
> Good to see you back BUBBZ!!!
> *



you get everything worked out this past weekend... everything cool now or what??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 19 2006, 01:58 PM~5273925
> *you get everything worked out this past weekend... everything cool now or what??
> *



Yea!!! good looking out!! :biggrin: 
It's been crazy the last month!!!
But I'm working on it


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fuck Trouble


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!! :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Crackin Homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out, break over..............here i go again!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:buttkick: CADI4LIFE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

wut up bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What Up Homie Just Chillinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 19 2006, 02:10 PM~5274040
> *What Up Homie Just Chillinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *



me too


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

u going to guadalupe


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 19 2006, 02:09 PM~5274032
> *:buttkick: CADI4LIFE
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 03:11 PM~5274047
> *me too
> *


:biggrin: :guns: :buttkick: :wave: :burn: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead: :machinegun: :cheesy:  :


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 19 2006, 02:11 PM~5274052
> *u going to guadalupe
> *



yes


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 03:12 PM~5274055
> *:twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 19 2006, 02:13 PM~5274060
> *:biggrin:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :burn:  :around:  :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :barf:  :tongue:    :banghead:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:    :
> *



JACKASS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 19 2006, 03:11 PM~5274052
> *u going to guadalupe
> *


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I MY BLACK CADI!!!!!!! :biggrin: SWEET!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

watts Up


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 19 2006, 03:14 PM~5274078
> *YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I MY BLACK CADI!!!!!!! :biggrin: SWEET!
> *


YOU BOUGHT THE BLACK CADDY?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 02:19 PM~5274091
> *YOU BOUGHT THE BLACK CADDY?
> *



ASK HIM HOW HE PAID FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 19 2006, 03:19 PM~5274091
> *YOU BOUGHT THE BLACK CADDY?
> *


NOPE IT WAS OWED TO ME!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

5 BUCKS A WEEK PAYMENT PLAN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 03:21 PM~5274099
> *5 BUCKS A WEEK PAYMENT PLAN
> *


SWEET...THATS A GOOD ONE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2006, 03:21 PM~5274099
> *5 SUCKS A WEEK PAYMENT PLAN
> *


 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

fuk everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 19 2006, 03:41 PM~5274224
> *fuk everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



U BETTER PAY UP ON YOUR DUES SUCKA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"i know what girls want ...i know what girls like"_



name that tune


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

oh! :0 i forgot to post these!!!!!!!!!
[attachmentid=544458]
[attachmentid=544459]
[attachmentid=544460]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

damn todd!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

COMETELA TODA HUERO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: is that 100% beef hahahahahahah


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hey RAY, adam has something for you to suck on.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuccckkkk yooouuuuu


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 19 2006, 10:13 PM~5276376
> *hey RAY, adam has something for you to suck on.....
> *



:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: bubbz


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 19 2006, 01:28 PM~5273575
> *whats hapnin' R! - count us in....
> ...how 'bout those CRUISE NIGHTS we used to do? now that the weather is damn near perfect in the evenings... we should take advantage....
> *


I agree, we need to get Big Lots parkin lot poppin again


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

whats up bubbz!?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 19 2006, 01:28 PM~5273575
> *whats hapnin' R! - count us in....
> ...how 'bout those CRUISE NIGHTS we used to do? now that the weather is damn near perfect in the evenings... we should take advantage....
> *



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Apr 19 2006, 11:02 PM~5276609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHATS UP PEEPS.... ME, ISPRAYPPG, 357 & DJ ROB ARE FUCKING AROUND ON HERE...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh, forgot to say, thanks Jen, I got my truucha DVD from Joey.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 20 2006, 12:01 AM~5276602
> *I agree, we need to get Big Lots parkin lot poppin again
> *



jes thats what im thinkin too


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 20 2006, 06:44 AM~5277643
> *jes thats what im thinkin too
> *


fuk that! :uh: 




j/k


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 20 2006, 11:54 AM~5279147
> *fuk that! :uh:
> j/k
> *



YOU SHOWED UP LIKE ONCE NEWAYS...SO FUUUUK YOU









:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

fuk it :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5276602
> *I agree, we need to get Big Lots parkin lot poppin again
> *



:thumbsup: There's always the pavilions on saturdays too... :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 20 2006, 09:13 PM~5283141
> *:thumbsup: There's always the pavilions on saturdays too... :dunno:
> *


Pavillions is too far to drive, especially since the dam gas is so high. :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahaha GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 20 2006, 09:39 PM~5283293
> *Pavillions is too far to drive, especially since the dam gas is so high. :angry:
> *



That's true...  fuckin gas... gotta save up my quarters so i can cruise on sunday after the show :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 20 2006, 11:40 AM~5280048
> *YOU SHOWED UP LIKE ONCE NEWAYS...SO FUUUUK YOU
> :biggrin:
> *


You are one to talk about showing up to things. :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 21 2006, 07:29 AM~5284630
> *You are one to talk about showing up to things. :0
> *


I concur....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 21 2006, 08:29 AM~5284630
> *You are one to talk about showing up to things. :0
> *



maaaaaan just cause i didnt show up to like 3 meetings 
doesnt mean i wasnt out representing at the hops or bars :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 20 2006, 09:13 PM~5283141
> *:thumbsup: There's always the pavilions on saturdays too... :dunno:
> *


 Pavilions is cool.... :thumbsup: plus its on the *EAST SIDE* :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 09:35 AM~5286177
> *Pavilions is cool....  :thumbsup:  plus its on the EAST SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not feelin the Pavillions........you guys are on your own.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 21 2006, 09:33 AM~5286149
> *maaaaaan just cause i didnt show up to like 3 meetings
> doesnt mean i wasnt out representing at the hops or bars :biggrin:
> *


"I'm reprethenting Carlos!" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 21 2006, 10:33 AM~5286149
> *maaaaaan just cause i didnt show up to like 3 meetings
> doesnt mean i wasnt out representing at the hops or bars :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK EVERYONE.........................ECSPECIALLY BLUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 11:30 AM~5286115
> *I concur....
> *



DID NE1 ASK FOR YOUR OPINION?...................NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 21 2006, 12:18 PM~5286938
> *DID NE1 ASK FOR YOUR OPINION?...................NOOOOOOOO!
> *



bubbz----> :twak: <------troubs


troubs----->: :buttkick: <----- bubbz




shouldn't you be working .....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 10:35 AM~5286177
> *Pavilions is cool....  :thumbsup:  plus its on the EAST SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


its not like u got something to cruise anyways :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:03 PM~5287176
> *its not like u got something to cruise anyways :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *






yeah, can you come get me... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TGIF... beer-nes


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:04 PM~5287184
> *yeah, can you come get me...  :biggrin:
> *


sure just leave your motorized bike @ home... :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 21 2006, 01:04 PM~5287187
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TGIF... beer-nes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:06 PM~5287201
> *sure just leave your motorized bike @ home... :roflmao:
> *


_
zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (bike sounds)
eeeeeehhhh... beeeeer..... eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh_



you gotta check out the newest naked footage from wednesday... 
KEY WORD: NAKED


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:08 PM~5287210
> *
> zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (bike sounds)
> eeeeeehhhh... beeeeer..... eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: no fuckin way!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:09 PM~5287221
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no fuckin way!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its fuckn sick... 
tell sergio i made him a 'special' copy... 
one that smells of beer, barf, urine & McDonalds apple pie.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:12 PM~5287239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its fuckn sick...
> tell sergio i made him a 'special' copy...
> one that smells of beer, barf, urine & McDonalds apple pie.....
> *


haha! he is going to :barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:15 PM~5287267
> *haha! he is going to  :barf:
> *


.....again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:03 PM~5287176
> *its not like u got something to cruise anyways :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn... that one hurt my feelings..  


I gotta bust my ass to bust out with this damn caddy... :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:21 PM~5287297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:21 PM~5287298
> *.....again :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 21 2006, 01:22 PM~5287304
> *Damn... that one hurt my feelings..
> I gotta bust my ass to bust out with this damn caddy...  :angry:
> *



but it came from ray.... who listens to him anyways.... ???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 21 2006, 01:22 PM~5287304
> *Damn... that one hurt my feelings..
> I gotta bust my ass to bust out with this damn caddy...  :angry:
> *


the comment was meant for bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:24 PM~5287319
> *this comment was meant for bubbz
> *



thanks for the clarifciation......... *ASS!*


& just for the record: the wagon & 2nd burban will be out soon enough....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

i guess im have to pick both of u guys up :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:26 PM~5287331
> *i guess im have to pick both of u guys up :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SHUT IT!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:26 PM~5287329
> *thanks for the clarifciation......... ASS!
> & just for the record: the wagon & 2nd burban will be out soon enough....
> *


yeah but we cant wait till 2009......hey who u calling an ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:24 PM~5287319
> *the comment was meant for bubbz
> *



 and that's why i don't take it to heart... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 21 2006, 01:28 PM~5287346
> * and that's why i don't take it to heart... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:28 PM~5287342
> *yeah but we cant wait till 2009......hey who u calling an ass! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 
damn..... is that what you think..... :nono: ASS!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:30 PM~5287364
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> damn..... is that what you think.....  :nono: ASS!
> *


no!, i saw u guys cruising on the east side...here let me post a spy pic


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:33 PM~5287402
> *no!, i saw u guys cruising on the east side...here let me post a spy pic
> 
> 
> ...



so while your on the short bus your takin pictures of us in our maroon truck...

STALKER!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:26 PM~5287331
> *i guess im have to pick both of u guys up :roflmao:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

or bubbz can pick us up on her yellow burban


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:40 PM~5287458
> *or bubbz can pick us up on her yellow burban
> 
> 
> ...




& you were wondering about the *ASS *comment.... ? :rofl:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

dont forget adam again


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:43 PM~5287491
> *dont forget adam again
> 
> 
> ...



fool.. you need a job..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:43 PM~5287501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what? ----> are you laughing at your own jokes ??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 21 2006, 01:45 PM~5287520
> *what? ----> are you laughing at your own jokes ???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit im bored :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

here is adam's other burban :biggrin: 








damn !!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 01:40 PM~5287458
> *or bubbz can pick us up on her yellow burban
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AND YOU MADE HIM BLACK......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 21 2006, 02:08 PM~5287743
> *AND YOU MADE HIM BLACK......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



dats phucked up.... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BUT FUNNY............HAHAHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

i'm bored... :happysad: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ill b there


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 05:58 PM~5289117
> *ill b there
> *



:biggrin: So will i... (driving this thanks to my homie... )











beats driving my daily beater :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

still not yours.... :biggrin: just fucking around...cool ill see you there,hey do you know if todd fully moved yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone just dropping ing to say wuz up :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 07:09 PM~5289476
> *still not yours.... :biggrin: just fucking around...cool ill see you there,hey do you know if todd fully moved yet?
> *



:0  


j/k... (he just don't know it yet.. i've been persuading him to sell it to me for my 90s parts... ) :biggrin: 


Last I heard they were almost done? not fully moved yet tho... I was gonna have two girls go over there for a photoshoot but i guess they're gonna have to wait..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 21 2006, 11:32 PM~5290903
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

IS THE BIG M READY FOR GUADALUPE.....???????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL BLUEPRINT_@Apr 22 2006, 07:39 PM~5294251
> *IS THE BIG M READY FOR GUADALUPE.....???????
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 23 2006, 08:04 PM~5299925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats one hell of a stand up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it son about time for a new body lol but looking good


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ Siders!

Nice event in Guadalupe! Great job


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Sure was alot of beeeeerrrrrrrrr :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 24 2006, 08:55 AM~5302723
> *Whats up AZ Siders!
> 
> Nice event in Guadalupe!  Great job
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HUH!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Too quiet up in here today :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 24 2006, 05:16 PM~5305586
> *Too quiet up in here today :dunno:
> *



I'm loading up pics... that's my excuse.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Guadalupe


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam those are some great pics Knightstalker!!! It's like being there.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:banghead: fuck that was a lot... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 25 2006, 12:53 AM~5307973
> *dam those are some great pics Knightstalker!!! It's like being there.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Thanks homie... it was a bitch to load but fuckit.. hope you all like.. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

The rest from my other topic. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=257333


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

That's all for tonight.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

good pictures as usual Knightstalker :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie a shit load of nice cars how good did todd from street life do in his regal


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

fuk i had a pic to post and now i dont know how to do it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 25 2006, 10:53 AM~5310653
> *fuk i had a pic to post and now i dont know how to do it
> *



You suk!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 25 2006, 10:18 AM~5310789
> *You suk!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No, you do.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK DIS SUX


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THICKER THAN A SNICKER...(only if you were there)








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I was just testing..... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 25 2006, 01:26 AM~5308100
> *good pictures as usual Knightstalker  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

good pictures Knightstalker great shots of the blue 64 thats a nice car mando painted :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Apr 25 2006, 06:43 PM~5313417
> *good pictures Knightstalker great shots of the blue 64 thats a nice car mando painted :thumbsup:
> *



 Thanks homie... told u i got you covered... :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 25 2006, 08:13 PM~5313807
> * Thanks homie... told u i got you covered...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn homie nice pics!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 25 2006, 11:57 PM~5315076
> *:biggrin: damn homie nice pics!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thx homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 25 2006, 04:56 PM~5312740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the rest of them???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2006, 08:21 AM~5316089
> *Where's the rest of them???
> *



up your ass :0 <---- and thats your face


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 26 2006, 06:50 AM~5316263
> *up your ass :0 <---- and thats your face
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Now that's funny!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 26 2006, 07:50 AM~5316263
> *up your ass :0 <---- and thats your face
> *



Well your a hoot of laughs!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I KNOW


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

1st annual"cinco de mayo fiesta car show" in da city of surprise....SAT,MAY 6th 2-6pm at the GAINES PARK...15837 N. NASH ST."CAR HOP" prizes-DOUBLES-300$SINGLES200$ 1st,2nd,3rd, trophys for best lowriders also free dash plaques...this is a "free family" event..food,games,music. :biggrin: any ? 623-875-4214


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CAN YOU IMAGINE A BURRITO THE SIZE OF DANNY BOYS HEAD
HED BE LIKE :
_EY GUYS DO YOU HAVE NE GUACAMOLE FOR THIS_


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 26 2006, 09:05 AM~5316716
> *1st annual"cinco de mayo fiesta car show" in da city of surprise....SAT,MAY 6th 2-6pm at the GAINES PARK...15837 N. NASH ST."CAR HOP" prizes-DOUBLES-300$SINGLES200$ 1st,2nd,3rd, trophys for best lowriders also free dash plaques...this is a "free family" event..food,games,music. :biggrin: any ? 623-875-4214
> *


I seen an article in the paper, but nothing about a hop or car show. Who's paying the money?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PROLLY THE CITY............................ :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 26 2006, 01:17 PM~5318300
> *CAN YOU IMAGINE A BURRITO THE SIZE OF DANNY BOYS HEAD
> HED BE LIKE :
> EY GUYS DO YOU HAVE NE GUACAMOLE FOR THIS
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Can anybody help me find a good wire rim store. also i need to find a good hydraulics shop in phoenix. In Tempe if possible , if not ill take all the info you guys can provide. Thanks Players

GQ


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2006, 02:13 PM~5318689
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


drop dead trouble an azmobin................................... :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 26 2006, 02:03 PM~5318628
> *I seen an article in the paper, but nothing about a hop or car show. Who's paying the money?
> *


"da city of surprise" dont no if is cash or city checks thou.reddog better be there :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 26 2006, 02:16 PM~5318717
> *drop dead trouble an azmobin................................... :biggrin:
> *



Why don't you just eat more BURRITOS!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5318741
> *Why don't you just eat more BURRITOS!!!
> *


dats it u lost my vote an dat 72 :biggrin: ................................j/k just buy me a 12pk of coronas :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

UUUMMMMM D-BOY WANTS MORE BURRITOS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 26 2006, 03:23 PM~5318751
> *dats it u lost my vote an dat 72 :biggrin: ................................j/k just buy me a 12pk of coronas :biggrin:
> *



HOW BOUT I GIVE YOU A DICK....... _DICK BURRITO_
BET YOU WILL LIKE THAT WITH EXTRA CREAM


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Apr 26 2006, 02:23 PM~5318751
> *dats it u lost my vote an dat 72 :biggrin: ................................j/k just buy me a 12pk of coronas :biggrin:
> *



Chit, that ain't chit!!!!I'll buy u a whole case and some super duper burritos!!!
Let's tear that 71 apart.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 26 2006, 01:25 PM~5318766
> *HOW BOUT I GIVE YOU A DICK....... DICK BURRITO
> BET YOU WILL LIKE THAT WITH EXTRA CREAM
> *


That was low.....He's one of us DICK!




And mobs needs to come out with something before he can "say"shit. Otherwise he can shut the fuck up.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 26 2006, 04:48 PM~5319285
> *That was low.....He's one of us DICK!
> And mobs needs to come out with something before he can "say"shit.  Otherwise he can shut the fuck up.
> *


AND................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone that has called, sent pm's and/or stopped by to see how Todd is doing. He is doing the best we can expect considering the situation. We have known most of you for quite a while and I do appreciate your concern.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 26 2006, 04:04 PM~5319391
> *Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone that has called, sent pm's and/or stopped by to see how Todd is doing. He is doing the best we can expect considering the situation.  We have known most of you for quite a while and I do appreciate your concern.
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Apr 26 2006, 11:49 PM~5322324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuuuccckkk yyyooouuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 
ill get u back,hahaha!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5319391
> *Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone that has called, sent pm's and/or stopped by to see how Todd is doing. He is doing the best we can expect considering the situation.  We have known most of you for quite a while and I do appreciate your concern.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
HOLD ON... DONE FKD UP...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 25 2006, 04:18 PM~5312598
> *THICKER THAN A SNICKER...(only if you were there)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY RAY... LIKE THE NEW PAINT JOB ON THE 300!







:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh shit...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 26 2006, 04:04 PM~5319391
> *Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone that has called, sent pm's and/or stopped by to see how Todd is doing. He is doing the best we can expect considering the situation.  We have known most of you for quite a while and I do appreciate your concern.
> *


Good to hear he's doing well.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 26 2006, 03:48 PM~5319285
> *That was low.....He's one of us DICK!
> And mobs needs to come out with something before he can "say"shit.  Otherwise he can shut the fuck up.
> *


i'm working on it guy!!! And for your information, I wasn't talking chit!!!!  
I was commenting :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2006, 08:12 AM~5323650
> *i'm working on it guy!!! And for your information, I wasn't talking chit!!!!
> I was commenting :biggrin:
> *



FUKN DRUNK LIER


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2006, 06:12 AM~5323650
> *i'm working on it guy!!! And for your information, I wasn't talking chit!!!!
> I was commenting :biggrin:
> *


Whatever putito! :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Apr 27 2006, 07:50 AM~5323860
> *Whatever putito! :uh:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND TROUBLE TOO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Apr 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5326396
> *owned *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 27 2006, 01:55 PM~5326415
> *troubs is: AND TROUBLE TOO
> *



YES I LIKE HOW IM SEPERATED FROM THE REST OF THE L.I.L. MEMEBERS :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 27 2006, 01:03 PM~5326470
> *YES I LIKE HOW IM SEPERATED FROM THE REST OF THE L.I.L. MEMEBERS :biggrin:
> *





i think he means....

FUCK EVERYONE

*ESPECIALLY TROUBLE*


just a guess :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


j/p


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NO...NO.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

CHECK OUT THAT CUTE GUY IN THE P-RIDERZ SHIRT...HAHA


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 27 2006, 02:24 PM~5326993
> *CHECK OUT THAT CUTE GUY IN THE P-RIDERZ SHIRT...HAHA
> *



no, i dont see a cute guy... all i see is *you*..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

this is what really happened


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 27 2006, 03:20 PM~5327410
> *this is what really happened
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


how'd you know


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ADAM JUST CANT GET ENUFF!


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THAT WAS FUKN HILARIOUS...........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

( . Y . )


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 27 2006, 03:59 PM~5327568
> *( . Y . )
> *


(. Y NOT.)


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

rays on the richard simmons diet


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RAY, IS THIS WHY YOUI DONT WORK????? HOW MUCH THEY HAD TO PAY THAT GUY IN WORKMANS COMP????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RAY.... YOU LIKE 'EM LIGHT OR DARK....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

NICE ART WORK.... WHATS THE NAME OF YOUR TATTOO GUY...?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WHO HELP U OFF THE TREE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hahahahahahahahaahahahaahhhahhhah you guys are silly


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THERE IS A PARTY ON ADAM FACE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 357IN602, big ray, str8clown'n, MARCOMAD, SouthCentralTrueBlue

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn, now all these nice people know that ray is GAY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

WE BEEN AT IT FOR 2 HOURS.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 27 2006, 05:30 PM~5328192
> *WE BEEN AT IT FOR 2 HOURS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that was some funny shit!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Troubs what's up????
the Big Lots thing gonna happen again or what?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i think ray got him that was some funny shit


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

LMAO...thanks guys I knew I could count on you for a good laugh. Cant wait to show Todd this!! :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 28 2006, 07:43 AM~5331952
> *LMAO...thanks guys I knew I could count on you for a good laugh.  Cant wait to show Todd this!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: good morning.imback fuck all you gay basterds.and you got to work jen.lol.


----------



## TRIGGER (Apr 27, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258087

Gabe (from Mesa) is selling a 1976 monte carlo....check the link...anyone intrested?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, he needs to be a bit more focused on the 2 montes he already has..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRIGGER_@Apr 28 2006, 09:10 AM~5332141
> *:guns:
> *



:uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 28 2006, 03:16 PM~5334332
> *yeah, he needs to be a bit more focused on the 2 montes he already has.....  :0  :0  :0
> *


he and roman need to stay on that side of town before they get served :0
3-wheelin on me................ :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Apr 28 2006, 04:07 PM~5335099
> *he and roman need to stay on that side of town before they get served :0
> 3-wheelin on me................  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 28 2006, 04:25 PM~5335189
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



'sup R........ :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"all over de face"</span>_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's what I was thinking......
in that Santonio Spanderas from Power 92 voice!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sneak preview of ROLLN VOL4


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

awww dam!!! :barf:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 26 2006, 04:04 PM~5319391
> *Just wanted to say Thanks to everyone that has called, sent pm's and/or stopped by to see how Todd is doing. He is doing the best we can expect considering the situation.  We have known most of you for quite a while and I do appreciate your concern.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 30 2006, 08:23 PM~5346169
> *sneak preview of ROLLN VOL4
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just WRONG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 30 2006, 08:23 PM~5346169
> *sneak preview of ROLLN VOL4
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMN ADAM, BACK THAT ASS UP! 
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize: RAY IS A FUCKIN SICKO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: too much gayness... need to bring this topic back  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

These are from saturday at the Slow Lane event in tucson... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

alright that's it... hope you guys like :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

like always,nice pics homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+May 1 2006, 05:55 PM~5352132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: Thanks homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

damn....... R.... felt like i was there.... NICE PICS!!!!! 


hmmmm.... now if we can only get a good one of RAY..... hahahahah.... (can u work on that???)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5354106
> *damn....... R.... felt like i was there.... NICE PICS!!!!!
> hmmmm.... now if we can only get a good one of RAY..... hahahahah....  (can u work on that???)
> *



Thanks :biggrin: 

and


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, BUBBZinAZ, *73 Riviera*


^^^^oh shit! black socks is on :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 1 2006, 09:52 PM~5354144
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> 
> and
> ...



visit rays new web site:

http://www.ilovebigfatgaycock.com


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 2 2006, 02:29 AM~5355247
> *weak!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


  
THAT WAS ADAMS FRIEND WARREN .... HE'S NEW AT THIS....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ray You On A Diet Now Your Looking Smaller :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MAAAN.........FUCK BLUE!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 2 2006, 11:51 AM~5357251
> *Ray You On A Diet Now Your Looking Smaller :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ.....GOING DOWN??????? LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FOR SALE...$3500.00


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0 for sale?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 3 2006, 11:14 AM~5363023
> *:0 for sale?
> *


 :uh: what you selling?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 3 2006, 11:09 AM~5362991
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


or is the monte for sale so you can pick up the impala?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 11:42 AM~5363248
> *i wish i had a  monte or the impala?
> *


its ok adam, you'll have a car one day :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 3 2006, 11:46 AM~5363283
> *its ok adam, you'll have a car one day :biggrin:
> *



ray, when was the last time you could look down and see your penis, WITHOUT LOOKING IN A MIRROR? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 12:02 PM~5363362
> *ray, when are you going to show me  your penis,  IM TIRED OF LOOKING IN A MIRROR? :biggrin:
> *


man ADAM WHY YOU SO GAY?... :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 10:42 AM~5363248
> *or is the monte for sale so you can pick up the impala?
> *


No his! Check it out Bro!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Why You Got To Bring Up old Shit Ray :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 3 2006, 12:16 PM~5363462
> *No his!  Check it out Bro!
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i meant.....is trouble's monte for sale so he can buy the impala


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 3 2006, 12:16 PM~5363464
> *Why You Got To Bring Up old Shit Ray :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN I DONT THINK EVERYBODY IS GOING TO FORGET THAT SHIT WEY...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 11:17 AM~5363477
> *thats what i meant.....is trouble's monte for sale so he can buy the impala
> *


Sorry bro, look again, my post didn't work the first time :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 12:17 PM~5363477
> *thats what i meant.....is trouble's monte for sale because i cant buy it anyways,i have no $$$
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK TROUBLE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 3 2006, 12:18 PM~5363479
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN I DONT THINK I HAVE EVER SEEN MY PENIS.....THATS WHY I TURNED GAY
> *



MAN....I KNEW IT WAS TRUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

no i am not buying that 6 Duece. would be nice but no.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 3 2006, 12:20 PM~5363493
> *:uh:
> *



FOOL.....


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

hey wats up 4 5 de mayo wats going down


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@May 3 2006, 12:30 PM~5363570
> * hey wats up 4 5 de mayo wats going down
> *



RAY WILL BE MOLESTING SOMEONE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 01:31 PM~5363576
> *RAY WILL BE MOLESTING ME
> *




WTF YOUR GONNA LET HIM


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 3 2006, 12:32 PM~5363582
> *WTF YOUR GONNA LET HIM
> *


:roflmao:
he got no choice


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 3 2006, 12:34 PM~5363601
> *i love the taste of cock... how many times do i gotta beg for it adam
> *



your fucking sick ray...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 12:36 PM~5363613
> *your fucking me ray...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 3 2006, 12:38 PM~5363621
> *i wanna fuck you adam.... i wanna wrap my lips around your dick.... i dream about it
> *





:barf:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

adam is being too fucking gay!!let me post some lo los


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yer the one that starts that shit


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 01:46 PM~5363657
> *yer the one that sticks it in my shit
> *



to much for me im out :ugh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 12:46 PM~5363657
> *yer the one that starts that shit
> *


 i know :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 3 2006, 12:49 PM~5363669
> *to much for me im out :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

[how much you fools think would be a good price to sel this





















































[/quote]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 12:51 PM~5363681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha thats my cuz and my grandpa :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 3 2006, 12:50 PM~5363674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha that was my next pic too


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> [how much you fools think would be a good price to sel this


[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF is going on here?? :ugh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

yo thats a tight ride homie...shit they all r!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i got yelled at...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 4 2006, 11:11 AM~5369246
> *i got yelled at...
> *



:0 for what?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody know what clubs are good for friday night? I was thinking either Matador or Coach & Willies?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2006, 12:35 PM~5369664
> *:0 for what?
> *



PORN

i post one damn picture.. out of ray/adams dozen.... & somehow, _I_ get in trouble

:tears:  

j/p--- it appears that picture of ray fuckng adam was a bit too much for lil... 

hahahahaha... you should have seen it in person... WHOA


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 4 2006, 12:38 PM~5369690
> *PORN
> 
> i post one damn picture.. out of ray/adams dozen.... & somehow, I get in trouble
> ...


 :angry: i got yelled @ too!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+May 4 2006, 12:38 PM~5369690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn you guys are too much... that shit was nasty tho... :barf:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2006, 12:37 PM~5369679
> *Anybody know what clubs are good for friday night? I was thinking either Matador or Coach & Willies?
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 4 2006, 01:16 PM~5369847
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:nono: :nono: its :nono: :nono: not :nono: :nono: that :nono: :nono: funny! :nono: :nono: DAMMIT! :nono: :nono:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

YES IT IS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *MISS V*_@May 4 2006, 01:11 PM~5369820
> *
> *


encounters :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2006, 12:53 PM~5369757
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn you guys are too much... that shit was nasty tho... :barf:
> *


you should see the one w/you and adam...ill post it later.....





j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD 


















Except Trouble


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Crackin Homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 4 2006, 01:55 PM~5370096
> *you should see the one w/you and adam...ill post it later.....
> j/k :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: Heeellll no.... :angry: 













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT WHATS CRACKIN WITH U


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just Trying to Make a Dollar Out Of Fifteen Cents


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 4 2006, 02:17 PM~5370276
> *Just Trying to Make a Dollar Out Of Fifteen Cents
> *


calm down 2pac :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 4 2006, 03:17 PM~5370276
> *Just Trying to Make a Dollar Out Of Fifteen Cents
> *


ATLEAST YOU GOT A DOLLAR


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 4 2006, 02:10 PM~5370203
> *SHIT WHATS CRACKIN WITH U
> *


marination,what up biiaattcchhh :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 4 2006, 02:28 PM~5370353
> *ATLEAST YOU GOT A DOLLAR
> *


he dont ,he said he has fifteen cents


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 4 2006, 03:17 PM~5370276
> *Just Trying to Make a Dollar Out Of Fifteen Cents
> *


...BITCH I KNOW U AIN'T THAT BROKE ATLEAST FIVE DOLLARS TO MAKE $50 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 4 2006, 03:28 PM~5370354
> *marination,what up biiaattcchhh :biggrin:
> *


..WHAT IT DEW WEY EY A!!! :biggrin: WHERES EL PINCHE BLUEPRINT :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 4 2006, 11:43 AM~5369720
> *:angry: i got yelled @ too!!
> *


Hahahahahahahahahahah!

That's what you guys get.........Nasty muthas! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

FRED NEEDS TO GET A JOB


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

job, job, I don't need no stinking job!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 4 2006, 03:32 PM~5370677
> *Hahahahahahahahahahah!
> 
> That's what you guys get.........Nasty muthas! :biggrin:
> *


dont hate on those pictures... 
just like your left hand... its all for your pleasure... hahahahahaha






































j/p buddy.. dont trip


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

whats up my az family hope all is well hope to here from you all soon.stay up BIG M NEVER GOES DOWN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 4 2006, 04:45 PM~5371181
> *whats up my az family hope all is well hope to here from you all soon.stay up BIG M NEVER GOES DOWN
> *


sup NIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!! how's CHI-TOWN!!!!!!!!

whats up with selling your car - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

say hi to silver for us! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 4 2006, 06:48 PM~5371196
> *sup NIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!! how's CHI-TOWN!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats up with selling your car - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


i NEED THE MONEY.MY OLDEST QUINCE ANIOS IS COMING UP AND SHE WANTS TO CELEBRATE IT SO i HAVE TO FUND IT SOME HOW.i'LL LET SILVER KNOW YOU ALL SAID HELLO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 4 2006, 04:51 PM~5371227
> *i NEED THE MONEY.MY OLDEST QUINCE ANIOS IS COMING UP AND SHE WANTS TO CELEBRATE IT SO i HAVE TO FUND IT SOME HOW.i'LL LET SILVER KNOW YOU ALL SAID HELLO
> *


good luck on the car.. hope you get what your asking for!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 4 2006, 06:53 PM~5371238
> *good luck on the car.. hope you get what your asking for!
> *


thanks bubbz I hope it don't sell LOL and her grandparents step up and help me out LOL but if it does I could always build another


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 4 2006, 01:54 PM~5370088
> *encounters :biggrin:
> *



I TRIED TO TELL HIM THAT THERE IS "PAN DULCE" AT COACH AND WILLIES ON FRIDAY NIGHT, BUT IT ERASED....OOPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 4 2006, 04:45 PM~5371181
> *whats up my az family hope all is well hope to here from you all soon.stay up BIG M NEVER GOES DOWN
> *


wwhat up nim much love...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *MISS V*_@May 4 2006, 08:58 PM~5372447
> *I TRIED TO TELL HIM THAT THERE IS "PAN DULCE" AT COACH AND WILLIES ON FRIDAY NIGHT, BUT IT ERASED....OOPS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 4 2006, 03:32 PM~5370677
> *Hahahahahahahahahahah!
> 
> That's what you guys get.........Nasty muthas! :biggrin:
> *


its fucken adams fault..that nasty bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 4 2006, 11:17 PM~5373169
> *its fucken adams fault..that nasty bastard! :biggrin:
> *



sure..... :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey What's everybody doing tomorrow for Cinco de Mayo? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DEW AZ SIDE...FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 4 2006, 10:23 PM~5373192
> *sure.....  :scrutinize:
> *


We know the real story.........."Adam left his computer logged on and Bubbz jumped on it and posted all the gay stuff"!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GO.........................SUNS


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 4 2006, 01:41 PM~5369997
> *YES IT IS!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 Fred laughs at any thing, He cant stop laughing in the morning when hes combing his hair brushing his teeth, or any time he looks in a mirror..................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning!!! Happy Cinco de Mayo to all. Is it too early to start drinking??? 

Just really want to thank BIG RAY for what he did last night.  No, it wasn't what you all are thinking!!!! He was totally down to drive the short bus!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

well,.......RAY AINT TOO SMART, so the short bus is very fitting for him.....was it yellow?.....I know he has a fondness for yellow......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 5 2006, 09:00 AM~5375018
> *well,.......RAY AINT TOO SMART, so the short bus is very fitting for him.....was it yellow?.....I know he has a fondness for yellow......
> *


What's up 357??? You're up and at it early this morning!!! I'm off to da shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 5 2006, 08:50 AM~5374954
> *Good Morning!!! Happy Cinco de Mayo to all.  Is it too early to start drinking???
> *


PARTY TIME PARTY TIME PARTY TIME - - - sorry early morning chant!

hopefully tonight he's "GOING DOWN" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 5 2006, 07:43 AM~5374561
> *GO.........................SUNS
> *


 :thumbsup: i 2nd that.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 5 2006, 09:00 AM~5375018
> *well,.......RAY AINT TOO SMART, so the short bus is very fitting for him.....was it yellow?.....I know he has a fondness for yellow......
> *


dont be upset adam..ill let you borrow one of my cars so you can have something to drive... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259520\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259520</a>


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 5 2006, 08:33 AM~5374832
> *Fred laughs at any thing, He cant stop laughing in the morning when hes combing his hair brushing his teeth, or any time he looks in a mirror..................
> *


and when I see you I laugh even harder :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 5 2006, 10:13 AM~5375398
> *dont be upset adam..ill let you borrow one of my cars so you can have something to drive... :biggrin:
> *



ooooo ray........can i, can i........PLEASE

i would love to be mistaken as a piece of produce with wheels that escaped out the grocery store :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRY RAY LAKERS ARE GOING DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

dont the lakers have yellow jerseys? is that why ray like them?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I Believe that is correct


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 5 2006, 01:33 PM~5376385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I Believe that is correct
> *




BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE whats up fool!!!!

i see you've added a bit to your signature......  :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 5 2006, 01:26 PM~5376341
> *dont the lakers have yellow jerseys?  is that why ray like them?
> *


yes bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 5 2006, 01:04 PM~5376239
> *SORRY RAY LAKERS ARE GOING DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


suns lucked out last night,well see on saturday :biggrin: btw,and de la hoya wil win also


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 5 2006, 03:03 PM~5376552
> *suns lucked out last night,well see on saturday :biggrin: btw,and de la hoya wil win also
> *



FUK OSCAR AND THE LAKERS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Bubbz Hows it Going 

Fuck Delahoya And The Lakers Putting Cash On it Ray Call Me


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

what up az......

whos goin to the game tomarrow to see the suns spank dat a$$?!?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone have a number for Orlies Hydraulics ?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

dont trip we still got back up bitches...this is the best of 14 series... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

homeboy jeremy..g-town majestics


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 6 2006, 09:46 PM~5383182
> *dont trip we still got back up bitches...this is the best of 14 series... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you mean 7 right!!! cuz SUNS WON!!!! YEAH BBOOOYYYEEEEEE
you best have BLUEs MONEY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 7 2006, 02:09 AM~5384214
> *you mean 7 right!!! cuz SUNS WON!!!! YEAH BBOOOYYYEEEEEE
> you best have BLUEs MONEY
> *


its a joke mensa!.best of seven w/lakers now another best of seven w/clippers...duh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 7 2006, 11:33 AM~5385265
> *its a joke mensa!.best of seven w/lakers now another best of seven w/clippers...duh!!!! :biggrin:
> *



duh.... thats why i said best of 7 - ''cuz the SUNS won" - read it momo


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Go Suns!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RAY IS A LOSER , JUST LIKE THE LAKERS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

2 JL AUDIO AMPS FOR SALE: 500/1 & 300/4.........$300 each.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 7 2006, 04:20 PM~5386282
> *RAY IS A LOSER , JUST LIKE THE LAKERS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I HEARD "BIG I" GOT A SUV GETTING STUCK ON THE BUMPER


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 8 2006, 08:12 AM~5389890
> *I HEARD "BIG I" GOT A SUV GETTING STUCK ON THE BUMPER
> *


I see you got unstuck. :thumbsdown: :machinegun:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I SEE YOUR STILL FLAPPING YOUR LIPS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 8 2006, 09:37 AM~5390451
> *I SEE YOUR STILL FLAPPING YOUR LIPS
> *


Yes I am.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 8 2006, 12:18 PM~5390689
> *Yes I am.
> *


u aint suppose to wink at me i was trying to piss you off


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 8 2006, 11:12 AM~5390917
> *u aint suppose to wink at me i was trying to piss you off
> *


It did not work, 'cause I was doing the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT THE F*CK HAPPEN THERE? ^^^^^^


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up T? how you doing?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 8 2006, 12:41 PM~5391365
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Who was the brainiack who thought of driving through there with "those" tires?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Kobe is a joto :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheres My $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Ray. He Bet a G On The Lakers Now He dont Want To Pay Up. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 8 2006, 05:27 PM~5392832
> *Wheres My $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Ray. He Bet a G On The Lakers Now He dont Want To Pay Up. :biggrin:
> *



:0 big money *$ $ $ $ $*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh Ray Where R U


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 8 2006, 05:27 PM~5392832
> *Wheres My $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Ray. He Bet a G On The Lakers Now He dont Want To Pay Up. :biggrin:
> *


you smoking too much!

SSSHHHHIIIITTTTTTT, i know better than to bet a g.....FUCKER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SUNS 130 - CLIPPERS 123 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fucken Ray Backing Out Now What The Fuck


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD







AND TROUBLE TOO


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> FUCK STOP CRYING YOU TAKE YOUR SHIT BACK TO WA AND THEN ALL YOUR HOMIES WILL LIKE YOU AGAIN SHIT!!! MAN UP YOU SISSY BITCH


YOUR SO MEAN BRENT
[/quote]


yeah ***** man up bitch!!  :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 09:47 AM~5395763
> *FUCK THE WORLD
> AND TROUBLE TOO
> *



Xactly bro 

juz kik bak n smoke a fat blunt n hang dat shit!!!!


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 8 2006, 07:30 PM~5392861
> *:0  big money  $
> *



heheheh
:machinegun:


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 8 2006, 03:41 PM~5391365
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

dam dat suxz wat an idiot


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 8 2006, 03:13 PM~5392058
> *Kobe is a joto :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*F A G G O T*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$OH RAY


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I SEE U RAY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 07:45 AM~5395752
> *Fucken Ray Backing Out Now What The Fuck
> *


ill pay your thousand when you pay me my two thousand for the de la hoya fight... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH SNAP U MIGHT HAVE A POINT THERE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 12:10 PM~5397160
> *OH SNAP U MIGHT HAVE A POINT THERE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

this one is for you blue :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

COOL 

SO WHATS THE BET FOR THE CLIPPERS SUNS SERIES 3 GS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 12:17 PM~5397205
> *COOL
> 
> SO WHATS THE BET FOR THE CLIPPERS SUNS SERIES 3 GS
> *


i think well leave at that...u just owe me a g :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

NY NY NY NY NY NY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO BLUE & WEY EY A


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT IT IS MARINATE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND RAY NEED TO MAKE PLANS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 11:32 AM~5397301
> *WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND RAY NEED TO MAKE PLANS
> *


What up BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!Did you find a home for your newly "purchased" trophey? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS IS FROM LAST SUNDAY IN "THE CITY OF SURPRISE"
THESE PICS ARE FROM THE PHONE BUT O'WELL
85" NOT GETTING STUCK








103"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 12:32 PM~5397301
> *WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND RAY NEED TO MAKE PLANS
> *


ill let you know by tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> THIS IS FROM LAST SUNDAY IN "THE CITY OF SURPRISE"
> THESE PICS ARE FROM THE PHONE BUT O'WELL
> 85" NOT GETTING STUCK
> 
> :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 9 2006, 12:25 PM~5397265
> *WHAT IT DO BLUE & WEY EY A
> *


whas up wey :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 9 2006, 01:02 PM~5397486
> *What up BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!Did you find a home for your newly "purchased" trophey? :biggrin:
> *


Yea I Bumped My Head Taking It In The House It Was So Big We Both Didnt Fit :biggrin: 







It Was Earned Not Purchased I Won U Lose


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 9 2006, 03:25 PM~5398136
> *Yea I Bumped My Head Taking It In The House It Was So Big We Both Didnt Fit :biggrin:
> It Was Earned Not Purchased I Won U Lose
> *


what did you win?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wasssup foos! :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 9 2006, 11:08 PM~5400049
> *wasssup foos! :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 9 2006, 09:53 PM~5400328
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



whats up R.... sup DEE LOC - S.C.T.B. :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup BUBBZ, SCTB, and the rest of the daytimers??? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+May 9 2006, 10:06 PM~5400426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it duuuuu knightstalker/J.I.P./morning crew.... 


I got traffic skool tmrw....
5:30-10:30 PM - :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 9 2006, 10:43 PM~5400637
> *I got traffic skool tmrw....
> 5:30-10:30 PM -  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> what it duuuuu knightstalker/J.I.P.
> *




Chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 9 2006, 10:13 PM~5400468
> *Wassup BUBBZ, SCTB, and the rest of the daytimers??? :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN IN YUMA AZ DURING 18-21 THIS MONTH LET ME KNOW ILL BE OUT THERE PLEASE PM ME ILL BE VISITING MY WIFES FAMILY BUT WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOME LO LOS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 9 2006, 04:32 PM~5398545
> *what did you win?
> *


Best Of Show 6 Foot Trophy


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WAKE THE FUCK UP IM BORED


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHERES MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ RAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 06:25 AM~5401634
> *WAKE THE FUCK UP IM BORED
> *


 :twak: Shut up and get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 9 2006, 11:43 PM~5400637
> *what it duuuuu knightstalker/J.I.P./morning crew....
> I got traffic skool tmrw....
> 5:30-10:30 PM -  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



YOU ACT LIKE YOU GOT SOMETHING TO DO...YOU AINT GOT NO JOB :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 10 2006, 08:48 AM~5402091
> *YOU ACT LIKE YOU GOT SOMETHING TO DO...YOU AINT GOT NO JOB :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0

I GOT PLENTY TO DO


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup trouble, bubbz, jen, SCTB, Knightstalker, ray, blue, 357, azmobn, trucruizers? any one else I left out....sorry, but wassup?
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2006, 09:29 AM~5402327
> *wassup trouble, bubbz, jen, SCTB, Knightstalker, ray, blue, 357, azmobn, trucruizers? any one else I left out....sorry, but wassup?
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT IT DUUUUUUUU.... GOT A CHANCE TO SEE THOSE DRAWINGS YOU DID FOR REMIONE1.... NICE WORK!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 07:21 AM~5401609
> *Best Of Show 6 Foot Trophy
> *


He paid the little kids for his vote :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@May 10 2006, 10:12 AM~5402720
> *He paid the little kids for his vote :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 07:32 AM~5401686
> *WHERES MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ RAY
> *


shit ,you owe me now... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody?

I'm selling my car, foreal.


Sheck it out mang


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@May 10 2006, 10:12 AM~5402720
> *He paid the little kids for his vote :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, that's cuz they were all his kids!!! All 547 of them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2006, 09:29 AM~5402327
> *wassup trouble, bubbz, jen, SCTB, Knightstalker, ray, blue, 357, azmobn, trucruizers? any one else I left out....sorry, but wassup?
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP DEELOC :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@May 10 2006, 10:12 AM~5402720
> *He paid the little kids for his vote :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER YOU WERENT SUPPOSED TO TELL


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:11 AM~5403133
> *Shit, that's cuz they were all his kids!!!  All 547 of them!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: What up everyone?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 10 2006, 10:34 AM~5403332
> *:biggrin: What up everyone?
> *


749 posts of "whats up".......... :uh: You are of "zero" entertainment value when you're not drunk. :biggrin: "Termite" :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ is that you???? Good morning everyone!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 10 2006, 10:45 AM~5402961
> *Sup everybody?
> 
> I'm selling my car, foreal.
> ...



so the only time you log on is to SELL your car??? :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 11:37 AM~5403358
> *749 posts of "whats up".......... :uh: You are of "zero" entertainment value when you're not drunk. :biggrin: "Termite" :biggrin:
> *


HEY SHIT TALKER YOU WOKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 11:37 AM~5403358
> *749 posts of "whats up".......... :uh: You are of "zero" entertainment value when you're not drunk. :biggrin: "Termite" :biggrin:
> *


I know, I know!!!
So when are we partying!!!??? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 11:37 AM~5403358
> *749 posts of "whats up".......... :uh: You are of "zero" entertainment value when you're not drunk. :biggrin: "Termite" :biggrin:
> *


Correction....more like "what's up?? Oh shit my boss is coming this way" LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:38 AM~5403364
> *BUBBZ is that you????  Good morning everyone!!
> *



Yes Ma'am! trying to get in the habit of waking up b/4 10a... whats up 4 da weekend??? sat night?

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BUBBZinAZ, JEN IN PHX, Blue7, azmobn06, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 11:37 AM~5403358
> *  You are of "zero" entertainment value when you're not drunk. :biggrin: *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT'S POPPIN IN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT IT DO..............

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SAT NIGHT BE PLAYING IN THE BIG APPLE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 10 2006, 11:41 AM~5403394
> *IT'S POPPIN IN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT IT DO..............
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:40 AM~5403381
> *Correction....more like "what's up?? Oh shit my boss is coming this way"  LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Don't have to worry @ that anymore, this Friday is my last day here!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 11:42 AM~5403396
> *SAT NIGHT BE PLAYING IN THE BIG APPLE
> *



playing what


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 12:43 PM~5403401
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *



HEY CONGR... ON UR 600 FT TROPHY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:43 AM~5403406
> *playing what
> *


GOING TO MEET MY GIRLS MOM


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 12:44 PM~5403414
> *GOING TO MEET MY GIRLS MOM
> *



SWEET....THE OLDEST MOM?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 10 2006, 11:43 AM~5403410
> *HEY CONGR... ON UR 600 FT TROPHY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA BABY :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:40 AM~5403383
> *Yes Ma'am! trying to get in the habit of waking up b/4 10a... whats up 4 da weekend???  sat night?
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Going to a wedding and no it's not mine!!!! Next weekend we're gonna celebrate my birthday, and I want to go dancing, will you guys come out?????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 11:44 AM~5403414
> *GOING TO MEET MY GIRLS MOM
> *


cool cool 



7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BUBBZinAZ, azmobn06, marinate, Knightstalker, Blue7, JEN IN PHX, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO JENNIFER..............WEDO DOING GOOD? :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 11:42 AM~5403396
> *SAT NIGHT BE PLAYING IN THE BIG APPLE
> *


You know he means Bill Johnson's Big Apple!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:44 AM~5403419
> *Going to a wedding and no it's not mine!!!!  Next weekend we're gonna celebrate my birthday, and I want to go dancing, will you guys come out?????
> *


birthday the 22nd??? just lemme know.. i'll see whats up... 
this sat we are supposed to be working on the wagon all day @ Romans....



9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, Blue7, marinate, azrdr, JEN IN PHX, Knightstalker, DON'T TRIP, azmobn06, PHX SS RIDER


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:46 AM~5403429
> *You know he means Bill Johnson's Big Apple!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I WISH IT WOULDNT HAVE COST ME SO MUCH


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:44 AM~5403419
> *Going to a wedding and no it's not mine!!!!  Next weekend we're gonna celebrate my birthday, and I want to go dancing, will you guys come out?????
> *


Just say where


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 10 2006, 11:48 AM~5403435
> *Just say where
> *



oh.... we know you'll be there.... drunk as a mutha ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:48 AM~5403438
> *oh.... we know you'll be there.... drunk as a mutha ...
> *


I'm not drinking anymore, but not drinking any less :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 10 2006, 11:45 AM~5403426
> *WHAT IT DO JENNIFER..............WEDO DOING GOOD? :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Waddup Marination??? He's doing better and even starting to walk a bit more, thanks for asking! Your boy Swing was asking about you the other day! He said to tell you what's up!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET TELL THAT FOOLIO TO GET OF "MYSPACE" (SWING)....TELL MIKLO I SAID WHAT IT DO.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:48 AM~5403438
> *oh.... we know you'll be there.... drunk as a mutha ...
> *


Me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn it's almost like the good old days in here right now. Back when me and BUBBZ used to have real jobs!!! Member BUBBZ????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LIKE THIS BITCH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO......................

WHAT IS IT.............


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SUNS ALL THE WAY


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Did someone forget to invite TROUBLE and BIG RAY??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:54 AM~5403467
> *Damn it's almost like the good old days in here right now.  Back when me and BUBBZ used to have real jobs!!!  Member BUBBZ????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hit me up later... if you get a chance... i got some running around to do.... heading up to james work to check out a paint job he just finished.... maybe some shopping.... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

You're awfully quite KNIGHTSTALKER......what you up to today??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:56 AM~5403481
> *Did someone forget to invite TROUBLE and BIG RAY??
> *


who could forget troubs and ray??? 



8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BUBBZinAZ, marinate, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, Blue7, JEN IN PHX, azmobn06, PHX SS RIDER, Knightstalker


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO "BIG M GLENDALE"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:56 AM~5403481
> *Did someone forget to invite TROUBLE and BIG RAY??
> *


RAY IS HIDING HE OWES ME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Break over, gotta run!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:57 AM~5403484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hit me up later... if you get a chance... i got some running around to do.... heading up to james work to check out a  paint job he just finished.... maybe some shopping....  :biggrin:
> *


are you telling me or inviting me to go with??? I've been here for like an hour, I'm due for a break!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 10 2006, 11:59 AM~5403502
> *Break over, gotta run!!!! :biggrin:
> *




hahahaha... sounds familiar...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:59 AM~5403506
> *hahahaha... sounds familiar...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 10 2006, 11:59 AM~5403502
> *Break over, gotta run!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YA SO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 10:58 AM~5403496
> *who could forget troubs and ray???
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BUBBZinAZ, marinate, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, Blue7, JEN IN PHX, azmobn06, PHX SS RIDER, Knightstalker
> *


ME!!!!!! :biggrin: 

There's a party tonight..............In Mobs mouth and we're all cum'g!!!!!!!!HAHAAHAHAAHAHAH J/K! Don't cry Mobs.....aka Terminte the wood biter!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 12:03 PM~5403527
> *FUCK THE WORLDDDDDDDDDDD
> *


Hey Buddy, have you considered anger management???? So much hatred!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 12:05 PM~5403546
> *Hey Buddy, have you considered anger management????  So much hatred!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY IM IN LOVE GOT NO HATE I WAS TRYING TO BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:05 AM~5403546
> *Hey Buddy, have you considered anger management????  So much hatred!!!! :biggrin:
> *


"There are people who say and there's people who do" He says it every day! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 12:07 PM~5403556
> *"There are people who say and there's people who do"  He says it every day! :biggrin:
> *


HATER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 12:05 PM~5403537
> *ME!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> There's a party tonight..............In Mobs mouth and we're all cum'g!!!!!!!!HAHAAHAHAAHAHAH J/K!  Don't cry Mobs.....aka Terminte the wood biter!
> *


Whoa, what the fuck, I'm gone for like a minute and all the shit talking starts :angry: 








J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't bite wood, I eat saw dust!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 12:05 PM~5403537
> *ME!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> There's a party tonight..............In Mobs mouth and we're all cum'g!!!!!!!!HAHAAHAHAAHAHAH J/K!  Don't cry Mobs.....aka Terminte the wood biter!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :scrutinize: Gross!!! We dont want to hear that kinky shit you guys do to break in your new members!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hey jen.... adam just dropped off some business cards in your gate....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 12:08 PM~5403572
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :scrutinize:  Gross!!!  We dont want to hear that kinky shit you guys do to break in your new members!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 11:08 AM~5403573
> *hey jen.... adam just dropped off some business cards in your gate....
> *


You better tell him to pick them up, he might not know......hehehe


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 10 2006, 12:08 PM~5403569
> * I don't bite wood, I eat dust!!!!!!
> *


oh--- so u phck with old as dirt chicks...gotcha


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 10 2006, 12:10 PM~5403586
> *You better tell him to pick them up, he might not know......hehehe
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 12:08 PM~5403573
> *hey jen.... adam just dropped off some business cards in your gate....
> *


what gate??? I'm at the new shop, tell him to cruise by. I have yet another one of great ideas!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 12:10 PM~5403590
> *oh--- so u phck with old as dirt chicks...gotcha
> *


Whoa...I'm out of here before you really get started!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 9 2006, 12:13 PM~5397181
> *this one is for you blue :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I GOT KIDS I DIDNT EVEN KNOW ABOUT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 12:12 PM~5403607
> *what gate???  I'm at the new shop, tell him to cruise by.  I have yet another one of great ideas!!
> *


@ da crib.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 12:14 PM~5403618
> *DAM I GOT KIDS I DIDNT EVEN KNOW ABOUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEY WEY U THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT WHEN TODDS "J" FEEL OUT THE 67 IN VEGAS....I WAS THINKING OUT THAT CAUSE OF YOUR AVATOR :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: PHX SS RIDER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 10 2006, 12:13 PM~5403610
> *Whoa...I'm out of here before you really get started!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just a thought.....all the talk about cumming on AZMOBN's face, and biting his wood, I'm thinking you're takin the "riderz" thing a little too far!! I knew I saw you guys having your club meeting at the new Fascinations!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You need some extra quarters for the movies???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5403627
> *@ da crib.....
> *


got it!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAM MARINATE YOU MADE FALL OUT THE CHAIR LAUGHING MY ASS OFF. I FORGOT ABOUT THAT SHIT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

THE HATER IS HERE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 01:20 PM~5403668
> *DAM MARINATE YOU MADE FALL OUT THE CHAIR LAUGHING MY ASS OFF. I FORGOT ABOUT THAT SHIT
> *



THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY WEY!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 10 2006, 12:16 PM~5403641
> *HEY WEY U THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT WHEN TODDS "J" FEEL OUT THE 67 IN VEGAS....I WAS THINKING OUT THAT CAUSE OF YOUR AVATOR :biggrin:
> *


That was absolutely hysterical!! I think Auggie got that shit on tape!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 12:21 PM~5403678
> *That was absolutely hysterical!!  I think Auggie got that shit on tape!
> *


I GOT TO CALL HIM IF HE DID I WANT A COPY


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WASNT STREET STARS FILMING WHEN THAT HAPPENED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 01:21 PM~5403678
> *That was absolutely hysterical!!  I think Auggie got that shit on tape!
> *



THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY...I'LL NEVER FORGET THAT SHIT...GOOD OL TIMES


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

IM OUT CHECK U ALL LATER RAY GIVE ME MY MONEY FOOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 12:23 PM~5403692
> *WASNT STREET STARS FILMING WHEN THAT HAPPENED
> *


I dont know if he got it, but that shit was priceless!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 01:27 PM~5403715
> *I dont know if he got it, but that shit was priceless!
> *


THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:wave: riderz-4-life


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 11:58 AM~5403488
> *You're awfully quite KNIGHTSTALKER......what you up to today??
> *




Wassup Jen :wave: I'm at work for once... Working 6am-5pm now... :happysad: 


Tell guero to keep his head up...  We should have a suns game party at his crib :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5403876
> *Wassup Jen  :wave:  I'm at work for once...  Working 6am-5pm now... :happysad:
> Tell guero to keep his head up...   We should have a suns game party at his crib :dunno:
> *


Sounds good!! I'll talk to him about it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 10 2006, 12:55 PM~5403894
> *Sounds good!!  I'll talk to him about it!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 10 2006, 12:29 PM~5403727
> *:wave:  riderz-4-life
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

What It Do What It Do


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 10 2006, 12:25 PM~5403711
> *IM OUT CHECK U ALL LATER RAY GIVE ME MY MONEY FOOL
> *


FUCK YOU ! U OWE ME!REMEMBER THIS









$2 G'S BITCH, BREAK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 10 2006, 08:41 PM~5406334
> *FUCK YOU ! U OWE ME!REMEMBER THIS
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  :around:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

jen, this is some of james's work.....shit that was in the bay yesterday


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

IMPRESSIVE CAR CREATION'S FIRST FRAME OFF RESTORATION.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

unfortunately, picts dont do this truck justice


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO WUTT YOUR TELLING ME IS JAMES DONT JUST SIT AROUND AND GET FAT.........


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 09:22 AM~5409065
> *SO WUTT YOUR TELLING ME IS JAMES DONT JUST SIT AROUND AND GET FAT.........
> *


no......he's fat by nature


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What it do? just thought I'd drop in :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 10:03 AM~5408961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the scooter in the background?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 09:11 AM~5409005
> *unfortunately, picts dont do this truck justice
> *


nice!! :biggrin: ..oh yeah ,answer your phone biatch!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 10:51 AM~5409319
> *nice!! :biggrin: ..oh yeah ,answer your phone biatch!!
> *



Hey you fuckin' bean cake watch your mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the scooter.....yo no se.....


ray.....i tried to answer, but didnt get it in time.....then you called the house and i ran to that and missed that too.....whats the word?



sidi....."bean cake"? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 11:13 AM~5409017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you got caught, and wasn't happy about it :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 08:13 AM~5409017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


"Speachless"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 11:52 AM~5409684
> *the scooter.....yo no se.....
> ray.....i tried to answer, but didnt get it in time.....then you called the house and i ran to that and missed that too.....whats the word?
> sidi....."bean cake"?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Bean Cake is correct, I'm changing it up in here again, you mofo's are boring.

It's gonna be PAPAYAS in here, fuck BANANAS! It's PAPAYAS, P-A-P-A-Y-A-S!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 10:13 AM~5409017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



"TCBY makes me sad" :biggrin:
Get on with your HAWT PINK toe nails, lol.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

HEy Arizona, thinking about selling my 94 Fleetwood, has 80k original miles on it, black on black, with black wires. Needs some brake work and has a few small scratches and dents. Looking for offers right now. Check my signature for link to pics.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@May 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5409971
> *HEy Arizona, thinking about selling my 94 Fleetwood, has 80k original miles on it, black on black, with black wires. Needs some brake work and has a few small scratches and dents. Looking for offers right now. Check my signature for link to pics.
> *



I would trade my regal for that. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning!! 

Hey 357 those pics look pretty good. I'm sure James could get down on a car! :biggrin: Truck looks good too! What's going on today???



SID....I dont see anything close to bananas or papayas or any other fruit going on up in here.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5410069
> *Good morning!!
> 
> Hey 357 those pics look pretty good.  I'm sure James could get down on a car! :biggrin:  Truck looks good too!  What's going on today???
> ...



I got your BANANA...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

3 is that you?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Fuckin 3 going live in the 505 again!!! Who's this one? LOL!!


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

dam three is that nikki same is cute


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

im mad at three how come i was not there call me for the Rollerz party at Mat on Friday is the Roller from Miami going to be there?????

Going live in the 602.......


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 11 2006, 10:52 AM~5409684
> *the scooter.....yo no se.....
> ray.....i tried to answer, but didnt get it in time.....then you called the house and i ran to that and missed that too.....whats the word?
> sidi....."bean cake"?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill pm you...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 11 2006, 09:53 AM~5409340
> *Hey you fuckin' bean cake watch your mouth.  :biggrin:
> *


lol! fuck off.....waz up dawg :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 11 2006, 02:15 PM~5410915
> *YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up fool


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 10 2006, 08:41 PM~5406334
> *FUCK YOU ! U OWE ME!REMEMBER THIS
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:14 PM~5410908
> *lol! fuck off.....waz up dawg :biggrin:
> *




Hahaha... wut it iz? selling the regal... :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: PHX SS RIDER


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 03:20 PM~5410953
> *whats up fool
> *


NOT A DAM THING HOMIE..SAME OL SHIT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCKING RAY IS TRYING TO WEASEL OUT OF PAYING ME MY $$$$$ BY SAYING WE BET THE FIGHT WHAT A CHUMP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang everybody's in here again. It's PAPAYAS in here! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 02:32 PM~5411020
> *FUCKING RAY IS TRYING TO WEASEL OUT OF PAYING ME MY $$$$$ BY SAYING WE BET THE FIGHT WHAT A CHUMP
> *


yeah right,pay me my money puto... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Jai comes in and adam dips from the thread, lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 02:33 PM~5411028
> *yeah right,pay me my money puto... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN BUBBZ


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 02:34 PM~5411034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


quit laughing and give me my $$$$$$$$ :biggrin: oh i left you a message on your phone...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 02:36 PM~5411044
> *quit laughing and give me my $$$$$$$$ :biggrin: oh i left you a message on your phone...
> *


OH GREAT MY PHONE WONT WORK TILL 5 SO KNOW I HAVE TO WONDER WHAT YOU LEFT ME HOPEFULLY ITS THE ACCOUNT # TO GET MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 02:35 PM~5411040
> *WHATS CRACKIN BUBBZ
> *


sup bubbalouie!!!! 
how did your interior come out..??? so fresh/so clean???



who is down for mexico.....?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll take the bottle of cazadores.

cazadores for the win! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HA HA HA MY INTERIOR IS FLYING TO NEW YORK RIGHT NOW


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 02:45 PM~5411056
> *OH GREAT MY PHONE WONT WORK TILL 5 SO KNOW I HAVE TO WONDER WHAT YOU LEFT ME HOPEFULLY ITS THE ACCOUNT # TO GET MY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> adam eating sausages :0 damn i wanna go :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK NO ADAMS TELLING JAMES GET OFF MY MEAT.....HE'S SAYING "MMMMM MONGO WANT MEAT"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> > adam eating sausages :0 damn i wanna go :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to travel to Mexico to eat a sausage... I got yoiur hot link right here hanging! lol.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT A BUNCH OF QUEERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

doesn't it look relaxing..... damn..... can't wait to go again...... 
guess nobody is interested in sharing the house with us..... 
































 :scrutinize:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 02:56 PM~5411150
> *FUK NO ADAMS TELLING JAMES GET OFF MY MEAT.....HE'S SAYING "MMMMM MONGO WANT MEAT"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 02:57 PM~5411171
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah... thanks :twak:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY BUBBZ YOU GOT THIS HUGE HOUSE WITH HUGE WALKWAY AND A HUGE BEACH AND THEN YOU GOT A 5 DOLLAR GRILL FROM WALMART WTF :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:57 PM~5411165
> *doesn't it look relaxing..... damn..... can't wait to go again......
> guess nobody is interested in sharing the house with us.....
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS PARTY...YEAH ALL YOU DO IS SIT IN THAT HOUSE ALL WEEKEND 
DONT EVEN GO TO THE CLUBS FUK THAT I'LL GET MY LITTLE AS ROOM AND SPEND NO TIME IN IT :biggrin: TELL ADAM I SAID HI


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 02:59 PM~5411187
> *HEY BUBBZ YOU GOT THIS HUGE HOUSE WITH HUGE WALKWAY AND A HUGE BEACH AND THEN YOU GOT A 5 DOLLAR GRILL FROM WALMART WTF :biggrin:
> *


shit, usually there is only 3 of us that go, one car, 5 days worth of food & clothes...... you do the math.... theres a 2nd grill upstairs too


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 11 2006, 02:56 PM~5411153
> *You don't have to travel to Mexico to eat a sausage... I got yoiur hot link right here hanging! lol.
> *











yeh what he said!!lol


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

AZ WHATS UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 03:00 PM~5411191
> *YOU GUYS PARTY...YEAH ALL YOU DO IS SIT IN THAT HOUSE ALL WEEKEND
> DONT EVEN GO TO THE CLUBS FUK THAT I'LL GET MY LITTLE AS ROOM AND SPEND NO TIME IN IT :biggrin: TELL ADAM I SAID HI
> *



first off..... i like the bird picture...... :angry: 

2nd ..... been there/done that with the clubs in Mexico... its cool every once in a while... but i go to relax.... if i wanna hit the clubs then I do vegas...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 02:57 PM~5411165
> *doesn't it look relaxing..... damn..... can't wait to go again......
> guess nobody is interested in sharing the house with us.....
> 
> ...


that does look badass...i need a vacation :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@May 11 2006, 03:02 PM~5411210
> *AZ WHATS UP
> *


whats crackin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 04:02 PM~5411209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



He sais he was gonna take those two fingers and put them in your corn hole you bean pie! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 11 2006, 03:05 PM~5411232
> *He sais he was gonna take those two fingers and put them in my corn hole you bean pie!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:04 PM~5411226
> *that does look badass...i need a vacation :biggrin:
> *


finally.... something decent..... i dont know how it is, I post 12 pictures of Mexico & 1/2 of you try to find the GAYEST picture.....
*YOU GUYS ARE QUEEEEEERS*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 11 2006, 03:06 PM~5411246
> *WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE
> *


whatsup


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:07 PM~5411252
> *finally.... something decent..... i dont know how it is, I post 12 pictures of Mexico & 1/2 of you try to find the GAYEST picture.....
> YOU GUYS ARE QUEEEEEERS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SORRY! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 04:07 PM~5411252
> *finally.... something decent..... i dont know how it is, I post 12 pictures of Mexico & 1/2 of you try to find the GAYEST picture.....
> YOU GUYS ARE QUEEEEEERS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



C'mon bubbz cause guys know when shit's not natural... So we gotta make fun of something.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHO INVITED "BUBBZ"NEWAYS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 11 2006, 03:09 PM~5411267
> *C'mon bubbz cause guys know when shit's not natural... So we gotta make fun of something.
> *


DAMN BUBBZ IS ALL SENSATIVE TODAY! :happysad:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+May 11 2006, 03:09 PM~5411267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT IT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

THERE SHE GOES.....CRYING "WAH...WAH..WAH...BOO HOO"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: 
LATERS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO JENNIFER......TROUBLE WHATS CRACKIN...WEY E A QUE ONDA.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:04 PM~5411226
> *that does look badass...i need a vacation :biggrin:
> *



WAIT...... A VACATION FROM WHAT...? YOU DONT HAVE NO JOB! :scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 04:13 PM~5411299
> *WAIT...... A VACATION FROM WHAT...? YOU DONT HAVE NO JOB!  :scrutinize:
> *



AND YOU DO......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup BUBBZ??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:14 PM~5411312
> *Wassup BUBBZ???  :wave:  :wave:
> *



so you ready to go to MEX or what?? :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I NEED A VACATION!!! When are you guys going and do you know where I can get some Sun Block SPF 4500???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody ever been to mardigras in scottsdale?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 03:11 PM~5411286
> *THERE SHE GOES.....CRYING "WAH...WAH..WAH...BOO HOO"
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
there is that what you want to see...




> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:16 PM~5411323
> *I NEED A VACATION!!!  When are you guys going and do you know where I can get some Sun Block SPF 4500???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:13 PM~5411299
> *WAIT...... A VACATION FROM WHAT...? YOU DONT HAVE NO JOB!  :scrutinize:
> *


i need a vacation from my vacation :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:16 PM~5411323
> *I NEED A VACATION!!!  When are you guys going and do you know where I can get some Sun Block SPF 4500???
> *


shit u need a tan!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:17 PM~5411333
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> there is that what you want to see...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was being serious!! When are you going??? I'll bring my own Sun Block and my own floaties!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 04:18 PM~5411346
> *i need a vacation from my vacation :biggrin:
> *



WUTT U NEED IS A JOBBY JOB


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 03:20 PM~5411360
> *WUTT U NEED IS A JOBBY JOB
> *


aahhhh noppy nope


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:18 PM~5411346
> *i need a vacation from my vacation :biggrin:
> *


His bedsores need a vacation!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:21 PM~5411369
> *His bedsores need a vacation!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:19 PM~5411355
> *shit u need a tan!
> *


I dont tan!!! I get super burnt!!! :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:23 PM~5411389
> *I dont tan!!!  I get super burnt!!! :angry:
> *


get off the computer and get luis a sandwich :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DO WUTT U WANT..........................CRY BABY


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:23 PM~5411397
> *get off the computer and get luis a sandwich :biggrin:
> *


New shop, new rules!! Get your own sandwich!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:23 PM~5411389
> *I dont tan!!!  I get super burnt!!! :angry:
> *


yeah i remember last time


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:26 PM~5411417
> *yeah i remember last time
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!! :biggrin: Almost!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:25 PM~5411412
> *New shop, new rules!!  Get your own sandwich!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: im call the boss man and have him write you up :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 04:25 PM~5411412
> *New shop, new rules!!  Get your own sandwich!!!! :biggrin:
> *




NOW YOUR GOING TO GET FIRED


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5411426
> *:nono: im call the boss man and have him write you up :roflmao:
> *


Is that right????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5411426
> *:nono: im call the boss man and have him write you up :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 03:30 PM~5411447
> *NOW YOUR GOING TO GET FIRED
> *


Then I'll really go to Mexico!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:30 PM~5411448
> *Is that right????
> *


naw il let you slide this time :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

and i'm not a cry baby!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5411462
> *Then I'll really go to Mexico!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


watch out cause your a ******* over there :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:32 PM~5411470
> *naw il let you slide this time :biggrin:
> *


Oh thanks!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5411462
> *Then I'll really go to Mexico!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




MEXI CO MEXI CO MEXI CO!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:34 PM~5411481
> *watch out cause your a ******* over there :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:34 PM~5411488
> *WHEN DO WE LEAVE???*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:33 PM~5411473
> *and i'm not a cry baby!
> *


yeah you are :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:37 PM~5411507
> *WHEN DO WE LEAVE???
> *


you got a coyote already?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:39 PM~5411528
> *you got a coyote already?
> *


just your uncle!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:41 PM~5411540
> *just your uncle!
> *


who ELMER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:37 PM~5411507
> *WHEN DO WE LEAVE???
> *



WHEN EVER!!! TELL ME WHATS GOOD FOR YOU..... WE ARE DOING 2 BIG TRIPS THIS YEAR.... MEXICO & VEGAS.... !!! HOUSE SLEEPS 20 + A GUEST HOUSE.... & BEACHFRONT...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:42 PM~5411550
> *who ELMER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your TIO Juan :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:42 PM~5411551
> *WHEN EVER!!! TELL ME WHATS GOOD FOR YOU..... WE ARE DOING 2 BIG TRIPS THIS YEAR.... MEXICO & VEGAS.... !!!  HOUSE SLEEPS 20 + A GUEST HOUSE.... & BEACHFRONT...
> *


WHERE IN MEXICO IS THIS??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:43 PM~5411568
> *Your TIO Juan :biggrin:
> *


NO YOU MEAN LUIS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:42 PM~5411551
> *WHEN EVER!!! TELL ME WHATS GOOD FOR YOU..... WE ARE DOING 2 BIG TRIPS THIS YEAR.... MEXICO & VEGAS.... !!!  HOUSE SLEEPS 20 + A GUEST HOUSE.... & BEACHFRONT...
> *


Sounds good!!! For how long?? Kids or no kids??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:46 PM~5411589
> * Kids or no kids??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:45 PM~5411586
> *NO YOU MEAN LUIS
> *


He'll drown me for not making him a sandwich! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:44 PM~5411569
> *WHERE IN MEXICO IS THIS??
> *



ROCKY PT. Las Conchas -- PRIVATE BEACH!
or should i be singing this to you.... you know... with a river of tears?
:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:47 PM~5411602
> *He'll drown me for not making him a sandwich! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: THAT FOOL TOO PICKY W/HIS FOOD


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:46 PM~5411596
> *:uh:
> *


just askin???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:48 PM~5411610
> *:roflmao: THAT FOOL TOO PICKY W/HIS FOOD
> *



luis needs to start appreciating... instead of being a :tears: 
YOU EAT WHAT YOU ARE SERVED!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:47 PM~5411603
> *ROCKY PT. Las Conchas -- PRIVATE BEACH!
> or should i be singing this to you.... you know... with a river of tears?
> :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
> ...


IF YOU WANT..HHHMMM I WONDER HOW THAT WOULD SOUND...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:48 PM~5411614
> *just askin???
> *


DONT BE TRYNG TO PAWN OFF LIL "D"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:49 PM~5411624
> *luis needs to start appreciating... instead of being a  :tears:
> YOU EAT WHAT YOU ARE SERVED!!
> *


that's why Donna broke up with him! LOL!!! Just kidding!!! 
He's a major crybaby!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:49 PM~5411624
> *luis needs to start appreciating... instead of being a  :tears:
> YOU EAT WHAT YOU ARE SERVED!!
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+May 11 2006, 03:46 PM~5411589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LA la LA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA la
rocky pointe LA la LA la LA la LA laLA laLA la


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 11 2006, 03:51 PM~5411634
> *DONT BE TRYNG TO PAWN OFF LIL "D"
> *



no ray... you need to not pawn off your "lil d"..... 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:52 PM~5411646
> *we dont have any..... usually no kids....  :worship:  :angel:
> LA la LA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA laLA la
> rocky pointe LA la LA la LA la LA laLA laLA la
> *


Mommy needs a vacation!! :angel:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 11 2006, 03:54 PM~5411662
> *Mommy needs a vacation!! :angel:
> *


   
lets go


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

WWW.PHEARLESSRECORDS.COM

REPPING FROM A TO Z

AINT NO 1 IN AZ CAN FUCC WIT THIS..

ALRATO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

so is trouble the only one in here that is working... hahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhaa


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 03:57 PM~5411684
> *
> lets go
> *


I'll call you, cuz I'm really serious! I got something to do tonite but I'll call you tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@May 11 2006, 03:59 PM~5411698
> *WWW.PHEARLESSRECORDS.COM
> 
> REPPING FROM A TO Z
> ...




sure thing buddy


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO YOU MEAN I AM NOT A LOOOHOOHHOOSER LLIKE YOU...RIGHT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

VOS records

Valley Of the Sun records


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 04:10 PM~5411760
> *SO YOU MEAN I AM NOT A LOOOHOOHHOOSER LLIKE YOU...RIGHT
> *



i'm not a loser.. i'm just employedly challenged...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 11 2006, 05:11 PM~5411763
> *VOS records
> 
> Valley Of the Sun records
> *



WOULDNT THAT BE "VOTSR


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 04:12 PM~5411772
> *WOULDNT THAT BE "VOTSR
> *



such a dumbazz


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 11 2006, 04:01 PM~5411714
> *sure thing buddy
> *



aint no 1 buddy just asking you to check out the site and the jamz... rep az since you in the az post....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAHAHA..I FEEL LIKE BEING A DUMBASS RIGHT NOW BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE ONE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 05:12 PM~5411772
> *WOULDNT THAT BE "VOTSR
> *



Someone take this kid back to school.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin+May 11 2006, 04:15 PM~5411782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naw... i'm a smart ass... theres a difference..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@May 11 2006, 05:15 PM~5411782
> *aint no 1 buddy just asking you to check out the site and the jamz... rep az since you in the az post....
> *



SHES JUST HATEING CAUSE THEM GUYS MADE A SONG ABOUT US
"PHOENIX RIDERZ".........LOL


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 04:16 PM~5411795
> *SHES JUST HATEING CAUSE THEM GUYS MADE A SONG ABOUT US
> [color=yellow]"PHOENIX RIDERZ"[/color].....LOL
> *




did u check out the song?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 04:16 PM~5411795
> *SHES JUST HATEING CAUSE THEM GUYS MADE A SONG ABOUT US
> *



cool it.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@May 11 2006, 05:17 PM~5411802
> *did u check out the song?
> *



YUP...I GOT THE CD A YEAR AGO AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW
AND THEY TOOK PICS OF THE CLUB SHIRTS


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

no remorse and phearless records at the LRM show in phx 
http://phearlessrecords.com/photos/lrcarshow06.html


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 11 2006, 04:19 PM~5411814
> *YUP...I GOT THE CD A YEAR AGO AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW
> AND THEY TOOK PICS OF THE CLUB SHIRTS
> *



did u go to the last show 3 weeks ago in guad?


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

another link 

http://www.myspace.com/noremorse345


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@May 11 2006, 05:22 PM~5411831
> *did u go to the last show 3 weeks ago in guad?
> *



YUP ALL DAY LONG

ALSO SAW A COUPLE OF THEM AT JACKS IN AVONDALE LAST FRIDAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 11 2006, 01:25 PM~5410981
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: PHX SS RIDER
> *


 :twak:BLue!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Fuk, I leave for a little while and missed everything!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did someone say PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: OH YEAH they sang about it!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

thats tight u checked it out...what u think of the cd?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

Check My signature, 1994 Fleetwood for sale!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@May 11 2006, 04:53 PM~5412056
> *Check My signature, 1994 Fleetwood for sale!!
> *


How much you want Chris? Trades?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@May 11 2006, 03:47 PM~5412018
> *thats tight u checked it out...what u think of the cd?
> *


Generally speaking I liked it. I have an old cd that the homie said was done in a hurry. The sound quality was rough. I'd like a better copy of the cd.

It's good to hear artists rep'n az!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

traffic skool = :thumbsdown:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

oh now that I'm quitting here everybody gets on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up FRED??!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 11 2006, 06:27 PM~5412246
> *How much you want Chris? Trades?
> *


YEAH...LIKE MAYBE A BLACK MONTE :dunno:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

hows my phoeniquera doing today?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Nevermind


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Last day at work!!!!
Later suckas!!!! :biggrin: Blue. you still got the same #???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 12 2006, 09:13 AM~5415397
> *Nevermind
> *



its dead in here... :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5415872
> *its dead in here...  :uh:
> *


so talk some shit like you normally do :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 12 2006, 10:40 AM~5415894
> *so talk some shit like you normally do :biggrin:
> *




true true..... I'm better @ talking chit in person.... doncha think.... ? :biggrin: :roflmao: 


SIDI ----> *SELL THE BIKE, NOT THE REGAL* 

REMEMBER LOWRIDERS..?

SAY IT WITH ME... LOW RI DER.... GANG STA ...... NOT VROOOM VROOOM SPLAT...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

fuck it, getting drunk for lunch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats the temp out there in AZ? It's 51 degrees and raining here in MI


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 12 2006, 11:48 AM~5416264
> *Whats the temp out there in AZ? It's 51 degrees and raining here in MI
> *




damn... its been a long time since i've seen rain... its 95 right now, but its barely noon... it'll be 101 by 4.... still nice out.... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

JUST WANTED EVERYONE TO KNOW BIG RAY PAID ME OFF MY G SO WERE COOL NOW AND LATER FOOLSS IM OUT OF TOWN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 12 2006, 11:58 AM~5416300
> *JUST WANTED EVERYONE TO KNOW BIG RAY PAID ME OFF MY G SO WERE COOL NOW AND LATER FOOLSS IM OUT OF TOWN
> *


tear it up in NY... :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 12 2006, 12:59 PM~5416306
> *tear it up in NY...  :wave:
> *



I THINK THOSE ARE HIS INTENTIONS........TEARING IT UP, FUKING..etc....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 12 2006, 12:16 PM~5416053
> *true true..... I'm better @ talking chit in person.... doncha think.... ?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> SIDI ----> SELL THE BIKE, NOT THE REGAL
> 
> ...



WUTT THE HELL U THINK THIS IS THE MAZDA COMMERCIAL?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning people!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2006, 01:33 PM~5416535
> *Morning people!!!!
> *



THIS CHICK SAID "GOOD MORNING"....WTF


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone going to 6 shooter's tonight?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well fuk it i'm gone!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TROUBLES A ****......TROUBLES A **** :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2006, 12:45 PM~5416598
> *Anyone going to 6 shooter's tonight?
> *


We went last night....it sucked!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 12 2006, 02:08 PM~5416708
> *TROUBLES A ****......TROUBLES A **** :biggrin:
> *



Y CUZ I GAVE YOU SOME DICK? _ALL OVER YOUR FACE_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2006, 02:21 PM~5416724
> *We went last night....it sucked!!!
> *



WELL..........LOOK WHO YOU WENT WITH.......HAHA.J/P


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 12 2006, 12:29 PM~5416508
> *WUTT THE HELL U THINK THIS IS THE MAZDA COMMERCIAL?
> *


shut it


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 12 2006, 03:47 PM~5416935
> *Y CUZ I GAVE YOU SOME DICK? ALL OVER YOUR FACE
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 12 2006, 01:48 PM~5416946
> *WELL..........LOOK WHO YOU WENT WITH.......HAHA.J/P
> *


I went with my friend Becky! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 12 2006, 02:32 PM~5417218
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Hey Ryan!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2006, 03:51 PM~5417345
> *I went with my friend Becky! :biggrin:
> *



I SAW U THERE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 12 2006, 03:03 PM~5417426
> *I SAW U THERE
> *


no you didnt....cuz we left!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

dead again....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2006, 04:07 PM~5417447
> *no you didnt....cuz we left!!!
> *



THATS WHEN I STOPPED HIDEING (HIDING) SUMTIN LIKE THAT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*HOUSE CALL *
2pm
Roman vs. Ivan
@ Romans
or catch the action on *ROLL *apostrophe *N *VOL 4


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 13 2006, 01:49 PM~5422249
> *HOUSE CALL
> 2pm
> Roman vs. Ivan
> ...


 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 13 2006, 01:53 PM~5422272
> *:0
> *


just got back...... Roman won..... big talking.... people got called out for being cheerleaders.... gabe's monte came out for a second.... more shit talking..... old shit was brought up..... more shit talking.... hot as phuck..... accusations..... blah blah blah....
catch it on VOLUME 4 - *N *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I apologize in advance for being a baby.... maybe i just need more time to adapt to the weather change.... 

one side note.... going into summer....... :
if and when possible... ALL HOPS AFTER 9PM! just saying, *if possible*.... 4pm standing on hot ass pavement... cooking in the sun... its a bit much... i understand good footage during day light hours... but c'mon.... its hot... & we all know its hot...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

CHECK YOUR PM'S FOOL


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :guns: damn ivan lost huh :0 that's too bad


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

81 Lincoln Continental Mark VI, 
2 Door, power windows, power door locks, digital dash. 
It has a 302 V8. Motor needs an oil pump, (it loses pressure when it warms up). 
Car is cut, bridged in rear, rack set up for two pumps - 8 batteries. 
set up NOT included
too many cars and need room so this one has to go. Make offer.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam why you teasin with that? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 15 2006, 12:43 AM~5430332
> *dam why you teasin with that? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


thats right up your alley homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+May 15 2006, 08:51 AM~5431881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE IT :biggrin:






T--- HEARD YOU LOST THIS WEEKEND.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 15 2006, 10:30 AM~5432054
> *good morning...  :biggrin:
> TAKE IT  :biggrin:
> T--- HEARD YOU LOST THIS WEEKEND....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH YEAH....I HEARD YOU GUYS AND GIRLS ARE BUYING ANOTHER CAR FROM 
_MAKE IT HAPPEN_ :0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 14 2006, 10:35 PM~5430287
> *81 Lincoln Continental Mark VI,
> 2 Door, power windows, power door locks, digital dash.
> It has a 302 V8. Motor needs an oil pump, (it loses pressure when it warms up).
> ...


is that the one you guys have :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5432290
> *YEAH YEAH....I HEARD YOU GUYS AND GIRLS ARE BUYING ANOTHER CAR FROM
> MAKE IT HAPPEN :0
> *


oh trouble has jokes :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HEE...HEE........I THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

dee-loc.......that lincoln is a steal......the price is definately right.....needs some love, but its cheap


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah it really was :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5432290
> *YEAH YEAH....I HEARD YOU GUYS AND GIRLS ARE BUYING ANOTHER CAR FROM
> MAKE IT HAPPEN :0
> *


merely a coinsidence......just a regal fan


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hahahahahahaha... Trouble you crazy. I have a couple of guys coming out to look at the regal tonight. :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5432290
> *YEAH YEAH....I HEARD YOU GUYS AND GIRLS ARE BUYING ANOTHER CAR FROM
> MAKE IT HAPPEN :0
> *


*
WTF*

ARE YOU SAYING WE DIDN'T _*"MAKE IT HAPPEN" *_WITH THE WAGON?????????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BUBBZinAZ, *Riderz-4-Life*, Mr cortez, *PHX SS RIDER*



whats up RIDERZ (not trouble)


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 15 2006, 12:40 PM~5432994
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BUBBZinAZ, Riderz-4-Life, Mr cortez, PHX SS RIDER
> whats up RIDERZ (not trouble)
> *




WHATS UP


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 15 2006, 01:33 PM~5432960
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


HA-HA I LIKE YOUR AVITAR
_"FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS SWAP PUMPS"_

HOW ABOUT UPPER OR LOWER ARMS....MAYBE EVEN BATTERIES????????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 12:53 PM~5433047
> *HA-HA I LIKE YOUR AVITAR
> "FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS SWAP PUMPS"
> 
> ...



:biggrin: and yall are referring to?????????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 15 2006, 02:14 PM~5433193
> *:biggrin: and yall are referring to?????????
> *



NOT YALL....JUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 01:17 PM~5433207
> *NOT YALL....JUST ME :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: mee tooo :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 12:53 PM~5433047
> *HA-HA I LIKE YOUR AVITAR
> "FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS SWAP PUMPS"
> 
> ...


i guess it makes em feel better til they go back and have to take it all back out :tears:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE BODY GOT ANY WEIGHT I CAN BORROW??????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 15 2006, 04:15 PM~5433808
> *NE BODY GOT ANY WEIGHT I CAN BORROW??????????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 15 2006, 09:30 AM~5432054
> *good morning...  :biggrin:
> TAKE IT  :biggrin:
> T--- HEARD YOU LOST THIS WEEKEND....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I want it....but I's is broke


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5434130
> *I want it....but I's is broke
> *


call me tmrw... _"lets make a deal"_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

homie chavo getting down
















r.i.p.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

duende


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad: Sorry for the repost... i was bored... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2006, 12:55 AM~5436497
> *:happysad: Sorry for the repost... i was bored... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2006, 02:55 AM~5436497
> *:happysad: Sorry for the repost... i was bored... :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

selling this car 6500 car hit 50 inches single pm me if interested..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@May 16 2006, 09:21 AM~5438168
> *selling this car 6500 car hit 50 inches single pm me if interested..
> 
> 
> ...


Is't that the cadi that was showing with a high ass 3-wheel at the lowrider show?

If so that is a nice cadi for only $6500.00...............bargain for someone in the market for a nice low rider!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone!!???
Cleaning out my desk today and was able to log on still.
Start my new job Thursday!!!
Talk to everyone soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice pics!
Whatup Everybody!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 16 2006, 11:08 AM~5438402
> *Nice pics!
> Whatup Everybody!
> *


Hey! Dont you answer your phone???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@May 11 2006, 01:47 PM~5410699
> *im mad at three how come i was not there call me for the Rollerz party at Mat on Friday is the Roller from Miami going to be there?????
> 
> Going live in the 602.......
> *


hit me up


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Those were nice pictures!!!! THATS HOW *AZ *DOES IT!!!!! Thanks 'R' for sharing.... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah whatever bubbz!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats up SIDI :wave: lemme guess... big engine swap going on this weekend?  :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Nah, haven't done one in bout 3 weeks.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO NEBODY DOING ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND??? LIKE A CAR WASH OR ANYTHING TO CRUISE THROUGH........... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 16 2006, 01:11 PM~5438440
> *Hey!  Dont you answer your phone???
> *


not at 5am when I'm sleep :biggrin: Tell Todd I said what's up!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 16 2006, 12:34 PM~5439262
> *SO NEBODY DOING ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND??? LIKE A CAR WASH OR ANYTHING TO CRUISE THROUGH........... :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking about taking my truck to Danny's Family car wash, but I'm not sure yet, I'll let you know closer to the weekend. ok? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 16 2006, 03:47 PM~5439655
> *I was thinking about taking my truck to Danny's Family car wash, but I'm not sure yet, I'll let you know closer to the weekend. ok? :biggrin:
> *


man that sounds like fun................."DICK"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 16 2006, 01:54 PM~5439712
> *man that sounds like fun................."DICK"
> *


HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 16 2006, 01:34 PM~5439262
> *SO NEBODY DOING ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND??? LIKE A CAR WASH OR ANYTHING TO CRUISE THROUGH........... :biggrin:
> *


The Majestics (Glendale chapter) are having a car wash on 77th Ave and Indian School on Saturday. 



Ray really wanted to invite everyone but he got shy! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 16 2006, 01:34 PM~5439262
> *SO NEBODY DOING ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND??? LIKE A CAR WASH OR ANYTHING TO CRUISE THROUGH........... :biggrin:
> *


Why don't we meet up at BIG LOTS again????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 16 2006, 05:59 PM~5440896
> *The Majestics  (Glendale chapter) are having a car wash on 77th Ave and Indian School on Saturday.
> Ray really wanted to invite everyone but he got shy! :biggrin:
> *


we're not doing the carwash anymore..we got called for a quincenera for saturday :biggrin: ill call you tomorrow and let u know :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@May 16 2006, 07:31 AM~5437216
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 16 2006, 08:43 AM~5437546
> *Hahahahahaha...
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :twak: :buttkick:









:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+May 16 2006, 11:08 AM~5438402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

maybe someone will have a party on saturday........... :dunno:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 17 2006, 01:53 AM~5443209
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



1:53 AM dont you sleep........................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good morning *AZ*'ers


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i guess you got to log in everytime now....at least i had to


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you *had *to log on to layitlow? what?

i'm on a compute all day too fool


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's Crackalackin AZ!!!!
Jen call me!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hell o :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 17 2006, 09:02 AM~5444320
> *maybe someone will have a party on saturday........... :dunno:
> *


Hey! That sounds like a good idea! :biggrin: Anybody interested in going to Jacks in Avondale Friday night for a little prebirthday drinking and dancing??? I hear thats where we're going....but I'm not supposed to know!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 17 2006, 11:58 AM~5445296
> *What's Crackalackin AZ!!!!
> Jen call me!
> *


I did.....remember??? And it wasnt 5am it was 3am.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Whats up Jen !!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 17 2006, 01:00 PM~5445736
> *Whats up Jen !!!!
> *


What's going on??? Havent talked to you for a minute!!! How ya been doin??? How's the family??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 12:51 PM~5445680
> *Hey!  That sounds like a good idea! :biggrin:   Anybody interested in going to Jacks in Avondale Friday night for a little prebirthday drinking and dancing???  I hear thats where we're going....but I'm not supposed to know!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 17 2006, 01:13 PM~5445816
> *:biggrin:
> *


Waddup BUBBZ???? What are you doin today????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

chill'n chill'n ... trying to get the accounting software set up for ICC ...
taxes, shit like that.... supposed to go down to james shop in a bit.... how 'bout you?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 17 2006, 01:33 PM~5445928
> *chill'n chill'n ... trying to get the accounting software set up for ICC ...
> taxes, shit like that.... supposed to go down to james shop in a bit.... how 'bout you?
> *


just slingin some hydraulic parts! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BUBBZ do you know anyone with one of little jumpy things??? I know some people who need one for a birthday this weekend! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 02:03 PM~5446176
> *BUBBZ do you know anyone with one of little jumpy things???  I know some people who need one for a birthday this weekend! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



your gonna :barf: aren't you


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 03:03 PM~5446176
> *BUBBZ do you know anyone with one of little jumpy things???  I know some people who need one for a birthday this weekend! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DONT BE HATE'N I GOT MY INVITATION,

BUT I DO HAVE SOME "BLINCA BLINCAS".......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 17 2006, 02:23 PM~5446280
> *your gonna :barf:  aren't you
> *


HA HA!! I meant for my uh...neighbor! LOL!!! 



When you guys goin to check out that alarm job out west????? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 04:48 PM~5446653
> *HA HA!!  I meant for my  uh...neighbor!  LOL!!!
> When you goin to check out that blow job out west?????  :biggrin:
> *


WTF..........


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 17 2006, 03:59 PM~5446715
> *WTF..........
> *


huh????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 03:48 PM~5446653
> *HA HA!!  I meant for my  uh...neighbor!  LOL!!!
> When you guys goin to check out that alarm job out west?????  :biggrin:
> *



totally thought it was ray..... sausage... oops! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

why u guys always think is me :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

aawwww....elliot got voted off....hahaha
wutt it do ray ray


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 17 2006, 08:58 PM~5448382
> *aawwww....elliot got voted off....hahaha
> wutt it do ray ray
> *


LOL!I JUST SAW THAT...YOU *** WATCHING AMERICAN IDOL :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wuttup y.rogue
first time i logged in at night in a long time


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2006, 09:59 PM~5448392
> *LOL!I JUST SAW THAT...YOU *** WATCHING AMERICAN IDOL :biggrin:
> *



nooooo...im not watching it i can hear the fukn t.v in my room its all blasted out there like a fukn concert...damn wife and kids


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 17 2006, 08:59 PM~5448394
> *wuttup y.rogue
> first time i logged in at night in a long time
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH YA PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

peace..im out


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 17 2006, 11:00 PM~5448940
> *
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

new man law when you take beer to a party you are allowed to 
put one in your pocket before you leave...............ne1 seen that commercial i thought that was funnier than shit cause you know people be thinking and doing that chit


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 18 2006, 06:51 AM~5450119
> *new man law when you take beer to a party you are allowed to
> put one in your pocket before you leave...............ne1 seen that commercial i thought that was funnier than shit cause you know people be thinking and doing that chit
> *


yEAH AND YOU POKE IT YOU OWN IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 18 2006, 07:51 AM~5450119
> *new man law when you take beer to a party you are allowed to
> put one in your pocket before you leave...............ne1 seen that commercial i thought that was funnier than shit cause you know people be thinking and doing that chit
> *


 :biggrin: HOW BOUT TWO AND A RIB :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 12:51 PM~5445680
> *Hey!  That sounds like a good idea! :biggrin:  Anybody interested in going to Jacks in Avondale Friday night for a little prebirthday drinking and dancing???  I hear thats where we're going....but I'm not supposed to know!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 18 2006, 07:51 AM~5450119
> *new man law when you take beer to a party you are allowed to
> put one in your pocket before you leave...............ne1 seen that commercial i thought that was funnier than shit cause you know people be thinking and doing that chit
> *


u can't take it if it don't fit in your pocket!!

I saw that shit it was funny as fuck


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 17 2006, 03:05 PM~5446443
> *DONT BE HATE'N I GOT MY INVITATION,
> 
> BUT I DO HAVE SOME "BLINCA BLINCAS".......
> *



oh great :uh:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

thank u no washing cars this saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS UP ALL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Why the name change???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 17 2006, 11:17 PM~5449015
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *




Chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## Longroof64 (May 18, 2006)

What's up all... just registered and I thought I'd post here first on the AZ side!

Got a pale yellow '62 Coupe Deville with a green & gold 'flake roof with candy green faded panels, rollin' on 'bags (is that a no-no here?) and Supremes...

So I thought I'd finally register after lurking for quite awhile... now maybe I can see when/where the shows are, since I keep missing 'em...

Longroof


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 18 2006, 11:58 AM~5452066
> *Why the name change???
> *


Are you talking to me? If so I just felt like using my alias :biggrin: 


And for thos who dont know...."I'm Art Buck and I don't give a fuck!" :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Longroof64_@May 18 2006, 02:05 PM~5453012
> *What's up all... just registered and I thought I'd post here first on the AZ side!
> 
> Got a pale yellow '62 Coupe Deville with a green & gold 'flake roof with candy green faded panels, rollin' on 'bags (is that a no-no here?) and Supremes...
> ...


In my opinion, bags are not a no-no......who gives a shit what other people think.  You built it they can fuk off.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 18 2006, 03:21 PM~5453157
> *In my opinion, bags are not a no-no......who gives a shit what other people think.   You built it they can fuk off.
> *



I agree... do whatever you want... it's ur ride...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 18 2006, 03:38 PM~5453278
> *I agree... do whatever you want... it's ur ride...
> *



true true.... but i'm partial to oil...... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 18 2006, 03:04 PM~5453348
> *true true.... but i'm partial to oil......  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :tongue:
> *


Hydro's perform better also! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 18 2006, 03:17 PM~5453123
> *Are you talking to me?  If so I just felt like using my alias :biggrin:
> And for thos who dont know...."I'm Art Buck and I don't give a fuck!" :biggrin:
> *


I see......just checkin! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

hey check out the new lowrider magazine. FRONT PAGE COVER CAR DONE AT HOPPERS HYDRAULICS,ALSO ORANGE LAC THAT GOT SET UP OF THE MONTH. :biggrin: :biggrin:ALSO STREETLIFE HOPPER GREEN EL CAMINO,AND HOPPERS WHITE LINC :thumbsup: :worship: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FAMILY :biggrin: HOPPERS AND STREETLIFE PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THA 06


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

where going to be putting it DOWN for 06 and beyond!!!!!!! and a big THANKS for everybody for the support. STREETLIFE CUSTOMS [Leonard aka Devinci ,Todd,Jesse,Bill,Luis,Jen,Raul]


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

CONGRATS *TODD *, *LEONARD *& TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STREET LIFE & HOPPERS.... ITS ALL GOOD! 
*AZ REP'N ---- * 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


all the coverage looked good for AZ, would have liked to see some of my other personal favorites featured though, too..


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 18 2006, 10:35 PM~5455473
> *CONGRATS TODD , LEONARD & TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET LIFE & HOPPERS.... ITS ALL GOOD!
> AZ REP'N ----
> ...


i'll be featerd in PLAYGIRL mag. next month :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I'll be sure to let ADAM know... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

HEY IM GONNA BE IN YUMA AZ PM ME WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND AND WHAT TIME


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 18 2006, 10:43 PM~5455511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'll be sure to let ADAM know... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: hey thats my BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5455452
> *where going to be putting it DOWN for 06 and beyond!!!!!!! and a big THANKS for everybody for the support. STREETLIFE CUSTOMS [Leonard aka Devici ,Todd,Jesse,Bill,Luis,Jen,Raul]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEY I DIDNT KNOW LEONARD NICKNAME IS "CEVICHE"I THOUGHT THAT WAS A SEAFOOD DISH :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST KIDDING WEY! CONGRATS ON THE MAGAZINE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin: 


HERE'S SOME PICS FOR THE STREETLIFE CREW THAT GETS ON HERE.. MAYBE A NEW AVATAR FOR SOME? 

ONE SAYS "STREET LIFE" THE OTHER IS "KINGS OF THIS SHIT" :biggrin:  












































(goodnight i'm going back to bed..) :cheesy:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5455452
> *where going to be putting it DOWN for 06 and beyond!!!!!!! and a big THANKS for everybody for the support. STREETLIFE CUSTOMS [Leonard aka Devici ,Todd,Jesse,Bill,Luis,Jen,Raul]
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: YES SIR


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

CONGRATS HOPPERS AND STREETLIFE!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 17 2006, 01:03 PM~5445749
> *What's going on???  Havent talked to you for a minute!!!  How ya been doin???  How's the family??? :wave:  :wave:
> *


We all doing good. hows everything down in AZ ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 19 2006, 10:51 AM~5457440
> *We all doing good. hows everything down in AZ ?
> *


BEARLY GETTING OUT? :biggrin: LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM YOU!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 18 2006, 11:35 PM~5455473
> *CONGRATS TODD , LEONARD & TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STREET LIFE & HOPPERS.... ITS ALL GOOD!
> AZ REP'N ----
> ...


I GUESS ........IF THATS WHAT YOU GOTTA DO TO BE ON TOP :0 
........HAHA...IM J/P DONT GO ALL POSTAL :biggrin: 

AS LONG AS THERE REPPIN   AZITS ALL GOOD


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

exactly - AZ REP'N! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 19 2006, 11:59 AM~5457859
> *exactly - AZ REP'N!  :thumbsup:
> *



SHUT IT-LOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOOOSSSEEER


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 19 2006, 11:03 AM~5457878
> *SHUT IT-LOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOOOSSSEEER
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OOOOO kaaaay.......................... :uh: 

That would make you a world fucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY AKA SHUT IT UP


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 19 2006, 11:32 AM~5458009
> *FUCK THE WORLD
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I CANT SELL IT I LIKE IT TO MUCH


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 19 2006, 11:46 AM~5458088
> *I CANT SELL IT I LIKE IT TO MUCH
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG M


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THERE AINT NOTHING LIKE THE ALMIGHTY M WORLDWIDE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

ooooppppssss!!!wrong one :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 19 2006, 11:57 AM~5458128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 19 2006, 11:56 AM~5458123
> *THERE AINT NOTHING LIKE THE ALMIGHTY M WORLDWIDE
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 19 2006, 12:58 PM~5458137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up brothas!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 19 2006, 12:04 PM~5458163
> *Whats up brothas!
> *


whats up ART :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 19 2006, 10:59 AM~5458142
> *:worship:  :worship:  U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> *


Yeah, we know a thing or two.......


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey Blue your sancha has a serious cameltoe


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 19 2006, 12:06 PM~5458181
> *Yeah, we know a thing or two.......
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 19 2006, 11:05 AM~5458173
> *whats up ART :biggrin:
> *


Not much, jus' trying to get the SS ready! Whats going down with you?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 19 2006, 12:08 PM~5458194
> *Not much, jus' trying to get the SS ready!  Whats going down with you?
> *


shit same ole thing...tryng to gather up some rides for this quincenera on saturday :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 19 2006, 11:09 AM~5458207
> *shit same ole thing...tryng to gather up some rides for this quincenera on saturday :happysad:
> *


Its toooo hot for that!!! don't forget the refreshements........at least your cadi has AC, I'd hate to be in Blue's car in a TUX....poor kids. HAHAHAH J/K Blue! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 19 2006, 12:12 PM~5458229
> *Its toooo hot for that!!!  don't forget the refreshements........at least your cadi has AC, I'd hate to be in Blue's car in a TUX....poor kids.  HAHAHAH J/K Blue! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT BEATS CARWASH WE WHERE SUPPOSE TO DO :0 FUCK THAT IT IS TO HOT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 19 2006, 07:31 AM~5456508
> *GOOD MORNING AZ  :biggrin:
> HERE'S SOME PICS FOR THE STREETLIFE CREW THAT GETS ON HERE.. MAYBE A NEW AVATAR FOR SOME?
> 
> ...


them are bad ass looking good :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 19 2006, 11:03 AM~5457878
> *SHUT IT-LOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOOOSSSEEER
> *




who are u talking to.......? *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 19 2006, 01:14 PM~5458237
> *SHIT BEATS CARWASH WE WHERE SUPPOSE TO DO :0 FUCK THAT IT IS TO HOT
> *



HAHA....1 OF YOUR MEMEBERS TOLD ME "CAN YOU IMAGINE ALL US FAT FUKERS OUT THERE WASHING CARS".......I WAS ROLL'N PICTURING THAT CHIT


----------



## Longroof64 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 18 2006, 03:21 PM~5453157
> *In my opinion, bags are not a no-no......who gives a shit what other people think.   You built it they can fuk off.
> *


Of course that's true -- I've just spent time on other boards where everyone jumps all over your shit 'cause you didn't do something _their_ way... if 'bags weren't cool here I wouldn't change my car (either one, actually -- my '55 Merc'll be on 'bags soon too), I just wouldn't post about it... I've got way too much drama in my life as it is not to be worryin' about gettin' flamed for no reason...

Just figured I'd put the feelers out early, that's all.

So is anyone here in AZ into trad lows, pre-Dayton-era?

Longroof


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 18 2006, 11:22 PM~5455671
> *:angry: hey thats my BITCH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ray.....yer gettin bitch slapped


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

troubs.........whats up w/ that lac?


dont forget


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Longroof64_@May 19 2006, 02:28 PM~5459010
> *So is anyone here in AZ into trad lows, pre-Dayton-era?
> 
> Longroof
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 19 2006, 12:06 PM~5458182
> *hey Blue your sancha has a serious cameltoe
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So is anyone here in AZ into trad lows, pre-Dayton-era?

Longroof
[/quote]
Like SCTB said :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Longroof64 (May 18, 2006)

Sweet, glad to hear that there are some others around into the more trad stuff... I got no prob with a nice clean low set up with Daytons, but there's always been something about a car sittin' low with some 'flake and Supremes or Radirs or TruSpokes that just gets me goin'...

So when's the next show in the Phx area? I'll be in Paso next weekend, but after that I need to start gettin' to some local shows...

Longroof


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm waiting for the Majestics picnic at Estrella Park....
When's that happening Ray?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

A picture of one our cars


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

another one


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's hot!! Real clean


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 21 2006, 01:07 AM~5466253
> *I'm waiting for the Majestics picnic at Estrella Park....
> When's that happening Ray?
> *


Yea Ray!........What he said! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 21 2006, 10:49 AM~5467539
> *Yea Ray!........What he said! :biggrin:
> *


on the real we're thinking to wait till it cools down :biggrin: too damn hot right now... :angry:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 19 2006, 09:55 AM~5457473
> *BEARLY GETTING OUT? :biggrin: LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM YOU!
> *


been back 2 weeks now hit me up, the number at the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 21 2006, 02:26 PM~5467825
> *on the real we're thinking to wait till it cools down :biggrin: too damn hot right now... :angry:
> *


Throw it indoors :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP AZ............................................


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

what up az :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jennifer</span> <span style=\'color:yellow\'>(21st)



:tongue:
:tongue:
:tongue: 
:tongue: 
:tongue:
:tongue:
:tongue: 
:tongue:
:tongue: 
:tongue:
:tongue:
:tongue:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

CUZ ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY JENNIFER
:biggrin:
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DAY JENNIFER!!!!</span>


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you..."


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

P.S. 


GO SUNS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_ DID I MENTION ITS JENS BIRTHDAY?? _
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENN!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Happy happy bithday jen.and can the person that keep writing the same thing over ond over stop that now.jk.had good week out there az.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

just wanted to say thanks to leonard, bubba, mando for helping big M glendale chapter to do the quincenera on saturday much love. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

blue your my boy... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNIFER!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIE MY CAR CLEAN


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:08 PM~5473731
> *WHAT HOMIE MY CAR CLEAN
> *



hurry up and pick it up wey..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up!!!!! No Glendale Majestics picnic? Whats next? 

Good idea about waiting for it to cool down, Having an event in the heat sucks! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 01:09 PM~5473737
> *hurry up and pick it up wey..
> *


HURRY UP & BUY


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

FIRE SALE TODAY EVERYTHING MUST GO MARINATE MAYBE EVEN YOU... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 01:10 PM~5473751
> *FIRE SALE TODAY EVERYTHING MUST GO MARINATE MAYBE EVEN YOU... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOW ABOUT NO SCOTT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:11 PM~5473757
> *HOW ABOUT NO SCOTT
> *



F%^$$EN HOOKER..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 01:11 PM~5473763
> *F%^$$EN HOOKER..
> *


HOW ABOUT U GO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:11 PM~5473757
> *HOW ABOUT NO SCOTT
> *



SCOTTYS ON FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

TONIGHT BITCH CHILLLLLLLL


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:12 PM~5473772
> *TONIGHT BITCH CHILLLLLLLL
> *



WTF BITCH YOUR EX IS A BIOTCH :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 01:12 PM~5473772
> *TONIGHT BITCH CHILLLLLLLL
> *



YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!</span>


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:13 PM~5473779
> *
> YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!</span>
> *



GO BACK TO WORK WEY?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 01:14 PM~5473783
> *GO BACK TO WORK WEY?
> *


*HOW ABOUT NO SCOTTY...LETS GO TO LUNCH*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

CANT THREE WHEEL NO MORE GOT NO HYDROS ON MY CADI


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 01:15 PM~5473793
> *CANT THREE WHEEL NO MORE GOT NO HYDROS ON MY CADI
> *


SWEET DEAL................LIFT IT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:15 PM~5473791
> *HOW ABOUT NO SCOTTY...LETS GO TO LUNCH
> *



GO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN :tongue:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:16 PM~5473795
> *SWEET DEAL................LIFT IT
> *


NO NOT RIGHT NOW AND I DONT THINK I WILL BUT IM GOING TO BUILD A CUTLASS HOPPER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 01:17 PM~5473804
> *NO NOT RIGHT NOW AND I DONT THINK I WILL BUT IM GOING TO BUILD A CUTLASS HOPPER
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :uh:  :cheesy: :0   :angry:  

HEY JOE GO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:17 PM~5473804
> *NO NOT RIGHT NOW AND I DONT THINK I WILL BUT IM GOING TO BUILD A CUTLASS HOPPER
> *



HURRY UP AND BUILD IT BITCH I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOUR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OUCH THAT SHIT HURT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:20 PM~5473834
> *OUCH THAT SHIT HURT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 01:20 PM~5473834
> *STRAIGHT UP THE SHITTER*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND IM BUILDING IT JUST FOR U RANDEEEEZEEEEEEE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND MY LADY IS GOING TO HIT THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:21 PM~5473844
> *AND IM BUILDING IT JUST FOR U RANDEEEEZEEEEEEE
> *



WHY DO YOU WANT A LAC JOE FOR REALS FIND YOU INNER SELF. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:21 PM~5473843
> *STRAIGHT UP THE SHITTER
> *


AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:22 PM~5473850
> *AND MY LADY IS GOING TO HIT THE SWITCH :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 01:23 PM~5473857
> *AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE DOG SOMEONE ELSE GOT U IN THE SHIT BOX :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DONT TRIP HOMIE I FOUND MY INSIDEDS LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

BLU IS JUST JEALOUS.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 22 2006, 12:24 PM~5473864
> *WE ARE DOG SOMEONE ELSE GOT U IN THE SHIT BOX :0
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:22 PM~5473850
> *AND MY LADY IS GOING TO HIT THE SWITCH :biggrin:
> *


The only switch your old lady is gonna hit is the one between your legs! :biggrin: 



BTW....THANKS JAIME & NENE AND MARINATE TOO!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+May 22 2006, 12:24 PM~5473867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A LITTLE SWITCH.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2006, 01:25 PM~5473874
> *The only switch your old lady is gonna hit is the one between your legs! :biggrin:
> BTW....THANKS JAIME & NENE AND MARINATE TOO!!
> *


  :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

NOT JEALOUS HOMIE JUST KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:26 PM~5473883
> *NOT JEALOUS HOMIE JUST KEEPING IT REAL
> *


WAS RICK AT YOUR HOUSE AGAIN **** :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 12:26 PM~5473878
> *THATS A LITTLE SWITCH.
> *


FUCK YOU BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:27 PM~5473887
> *FUCK YOU BITCH :biggrin:
> *



PLAYING WITH YOUR CULY FRIES BIOTCH :cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 12:27 PM~5473886
> *WAS RICK AT YOUR HOUSE AGAIN **** :biggrin:
> *


HEY SOMETHING ARE MEANT TO BE LEFT QUIET


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:28 PM~5473894
> *HEY SOMETHING ARE MEANT TO BE LEFT QUIET
> *



YOU SHOULD TOLD ME YOU DID NOT WANT THE WORLD TO NO CABRON. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 12:26 PM~5473878
> *THATS A LITTLE SWITCH.
> *


We dont want to know how you know this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 12:29 PM~5473902
> *YOU SHOULD TOLD ME YOU DID NOT WANT THE WORLD TO NO CABRON. :biggrin:
> *


I WONT TELL THE WORLD YOU WERE THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2006, 12:29 PM~5473904
> *We dont want to know how you know this!!! :biggrin:
> *



MY NEIGHBOR TOLD ME :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:30 PM~5473906
> *I WONT TELL THE WORLD YOU WERE THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *



QUEER :buttkick:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 12:30 PM~5473910
> *MY NEIGHBOR TOLD ME :biggrin:
> *


HE LIES HE WAS HANGING FROM THE OTHER NUT AND RICK WAS ON THE OTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:31 PM~5473915
> *HE LIES HE WAS HANGING FROM THE OTHER NUT AND RICK WAS ON THE OTHER :biggrin:
> *



YOU BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHY YOU GET SO QUIET CADILESS MAN


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:37 PM~5473948
> *WHY YOU GET SO QUIET CADILESS MAN
> *


DONT WORRY GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEEVE HOOKER..


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 22 2006, 12:38 PM~5473958
> *DONT WORRY GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEEVE HOOKER..
> *


OH GREAT I SHOULD HAVE WAITED TO TALK SHIT WHEN THE CADI WAS IN MY GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

IM OUT ILL HIT U UP TONIGHT AROUND 930


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 22 2006, 12:42 PM~5473987
> *IM OUT ILL HIT U UP TONIGHT AROUND 930
> *



PEACE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 22 2006, 12:00 PM~5473674
> *Happy happy bithday jen.and can the person that keep writing the same thing over ond over stop that now.jk.had good week out there az.
> *



good thing your back in CALI... or you'd be putting your dukes up!  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


give little 'N' a big hug for me.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2006, 12:25 PM~5473874
> *The only switch your old lady is gonna hit is the one between your legs! :biggrin:
> BTW....THANKS JAIME & NENE AND MARINATE TOO!!
> *


Oh man, I got you a cake  :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I gots me a new J.O.B.!!!
Going to be workin at Street Beat on 7th ave!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 22 2006, 01:56 PM~5474534
> *Oh man, I got you a cake   :biggrin:
> *


OOPS!! Sorry DeeLoc! Thank you! What kind of cake was it??? :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2006, 03:00 PM~5474557
> *OOPS!! Sorry DeeLoc!  Thank you! What kind of cake was it??? :biggrin:
> *


no more beer for you bad girl. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2006, 02:00 PM~5474557
> *OOPS!! Sorry DeeLoc!  Thank you! What kind of cake was it??? :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jenn


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 22 2006, 02:27 PM~5474753
> *no more beer for you bad girl. :biggrin:
> *


spy pics of your car..STREETLIFE STYLE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

oh yeah and HAPPY B-DAY HUERA!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 22 2006, 04:59 PM~5475487
> *spy pics of your car..STREETLIFE STYLE
> 
> 
> ...



Spy pics are little pics here and there not a pic of the whole frame guey, lol. Resize ownz you! :biggrin: 

and why you getting rid of the caddi if you haven't already?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! 




I was a good girl, Nene!!! :angel:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OOO, I like the rims on that!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

go suns!!!!!!!!!!!



in DE face L.A. ----- in DE face..... 

sorry as alien looking Black Castle... I mean, Sam Cassell!!!! have a good flight home ! ! ! ! fake ass trippin', fake fallin' B----IOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

damn.....watchin PHX beat LA's ass was just like............oh shit........PHX beatin LA's ass

so what.............thats twice........same city.......same badd ass beat down


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 22 2006, 11:45 PM~5478460
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







so now what RAY....? do you care whose gonna be CHAMPION??? do you finally go for *PHX*!!! - bet not say dallas..... :biggrin: 
<span style='color:blue'>




 PHOENIX[/b] :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

gO Phoenix Suns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Morning everyone!!!
I start my new job next week at STREET BEAT CUSTOMS!! I'm so fired up!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE AND ART BUCK TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Blue you so crazy!
Whats up caddy texxx, long time no see..................


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 23 2006, 09:33 AM~5480110
> *Blue you so crazy!
> Whats up caddy texxx, long time no see..................
> *


THANK YOU DEELOC


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OOH RAY SORRY ABOUT YOUR LA TEAMS MAYBE YOU SHOULD GET AN AZ TATTOO NOW :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

L.A.=LOOSING 2 ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

what was the score again? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT WE WHOOPED THERE ASS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 22 2006, 11:47 PM~5478195
> *go suns!!!!!!!!!!!
> in DE face L.A. ----- in DE face.....
> 
> ...



It called flopping, say it with me F-L-O-P-P-I-N-G...

I wonder how many people on here that are supposed "die hard suns fans" actually watch regular season games and not just jump on the bandwagon then they're in the playoffs or when they're winning.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 23 2006, 09:16 AM~5480038
> *Morning everyone!!!
> I start my new job next week at STREET BEAT CUSTOMS!! I'm so fired up!
> *


morning!!! - good luck @ your new job!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 23 2006, 10:05 AM~5480294
> *It called flopping, say it with me F-L-O-P-P-I-N-G...
> 
> I wonder how many people on here that are supposed "die hard suns fans" actually watch regular season games and not just jump on the bandwagon then they're in the playoffs or when they're winning.
> *



_..."draws the foul''_..... my ass 
-- biggest fake falling flopping cry baby..... send him home to cry with KOBE :uh: 


Who cares if they are band wagon fans.... who cares if they only watch playoff games.... little do they know, suns are fascinating to watch all season! always has been, even back with K.J. & Barkley & Long Range Ainge, & Thunder Dan, & Elliot 'socks' Perry, Cliff Robinson Frank Johnson, A.C. Green, Cedric Celbalos, too many to name .... blah blah blah ... i'm a *cardinal *fan but i dont watch every game...but basketball.....? damn, I will watch any team vs any team..... LOVE DA *SUNS*!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 23 2006, 09:05 AM~5480294
> *It called flopping, say it with me F-L-O-P-P-I-N-G...
> 
> I wonder how many people on here that are supposed "die hard suns fans" actually watch regular season games and not just jump on the bandwagon then they're in the playoffs or when they're winning.
> *


Fuk it I saw the wagon going down my street and jumped on....Whoa yeah! :biggrin: 

I don't give a fuk if it bothers you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 23 2006, 08:30 AM~5480100
> *FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE AND ART BUCK TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


Sniff bird shit!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 23 2006, 11:23 AM~5480407
> *..."draws the foul''..... my ass
> -- biggest fake falling flopping cry baby..... send him home to cry with KOBE  :uh:
> Who cares if they are band wagon fans.... who cares if they only watch playoff games.... little do they know, suns are fascinating to watch all season! always has been, even back with K.J. & Barkley & Long Range Ainge, & Thunder Dan, & Elliot 'socks' Perry, Cliff Robinson Frank Johnson, A.C. Green, Cedric Celbalos, too many to name .... blah blah blah ... i'm a cardinal fan but i dont watch every game...but basketball.....? damn, I will watch any team vs any team.....  LOVE DA SUNS!
> *



Cant forget Richard Dumas, although he got busted for "illegal drugs". Or if you wanna go old school with E.J.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 23 2006, 10:33 AM~5480464
> *Sniff bird shit!
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 23 2006, 10:05 AM~5480294
> *It called flopping, say it with me F-L-O-P-P-I-N-G...
> 
> I wonder how many people on here that are supposed "die hard suns fans" actually watch regular season games and not just jump on the bandwagon then they're in the playoffs or when they're winning.
> *


DONT HATE FOOL OR STOP HATING GEEEEZ


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHERES EVERYBODY AT LOSERS I KNOW NUN OF YOU WORK ARE U ALL AT RAYS HOUSE CRYING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 23 2006, 11:31 AM~5480455
> *Fuk it I saw the wagon going down my street and jumped on....Whoa yeah! :biggrin:
> 
> I don't give a fuk if it bothers you!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HA..HA I SAW THAT SHIT GOING BY MY HOUSE TOO (IM ONLY A PLAYOFF WATCHER TOO MANY GAMES NOT ENOUGH TIME)


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 23 2006, 11:31 AM~5481034
> *HA..HA I SAW THAT SHIT GOING BY MY HOUSE TOO (IM ONLY A PLAYOFF WATCHER TOO MANY GAMES NOT ENOUGH TIME)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 23 2006, 01:06 PM~5480897
> *DONT HATE FOOL OR STOP HATING GEEEEZ
> *



Aint no one hating I was just asking a question, no need to get all offended.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 23 2006, 12:31 PM~5481034
> *HA..HA I SAW THAT SHIT GOING BY MY HOUSE TOO (IM ONLY A PLAYOFF WATCHER TOO MANY GAMES NOT ENOUGH TIME)
> *



i heard dat.....not enough free time


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

anybody need a low end amp.....BOSS brand new, never out of box $150


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

FUCK ALL OF YOU!!!

AND BLUE YOU SHOULD GET A PHX TATTOO,I THINK IT WILL GO GREAT W/YOUR RAIDERS AND YANKEES TATTOO   :ugh: :ugh: 
BASKETBALL SEASON IS OVER AND FOR ALL OF YOU SUNS FANS,YALL KNOW WHAT THE SUNS ARE GOOD @ THE END..."THEY CHOKE" JUST LIKE ADAM DOES :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 23 2006, 05:17 PM~5482408
> *FUCK ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> AND BLUE YOU SHOULD GET A PHX TATTOO,I THINK IT WILL GO GREAT W/YOUR RAIDERS AND YANKEES TATTOO     :ugh:  :ugh:
> ...



At least they spanked the clippys and the lakers. Speaking of choking what happing to smush parker in the playoffs was he cut before the series started? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here you go ray.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What you know bout Kaman


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 23 2006, 04:17 PM~5482408
> *FUCK ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> AND BLUE YOU SHOULD GET A PHX TATTOO,I THINK IT WILL GO GREAT W/YOUR RAIDERS AND YANKEES TATTOO     :ugh:  :ugh:
> ...


YES  YANKEES</span> TRUE CHAMPIONS U GOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 23 2006, 12:14 PM~5480938
> *WHAT UP HOMIE*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 23 2006, 04:17 PM~5482408
> *FUCK ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> AND BLUE YOU SHOULD GET A PHX TATTOO,I THINK IT WILL GO GREAT W/YOUR RAIDERS AND YANKEES TATTOO     :ugh:  :ugh:
> ...



FOOL......IM NOT CHOKING......YOU CANT CHOKE BY EATING PUSSY......YOU SMELL......IM CATCHING MY BREATH


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

how many championships have the suns WON!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: and how many championship have the LAKERS WON  :biggrin: two years ago me and the homies went out to az to see the lakers beat the suns that place was pack with LAKER fans we called that arena staple center east :0 :biggrin: there were more LAKER fans there then suns fans now that sad. same can be said when we go out there to watch the DODGERS play the d-backs that place is full of DODGERS FANS there are more DODGER fans there then d-back fans. az to me are fairweather fans you guys back them only if there winning :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 22 2006, 03:59 PM~5475487
> *spy pics of your car..STREETLIFE STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


    wow look at that chrome and powder coated wraped frame :biggrin: :biggrin: wait a minute big ray that's classified information :ugh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+May 23 2006, 09:37 AM~5480130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Bubbz, I'll be able to come out to the events more now!!!! Weekends off!!!


2 EVERYONE:

So when's the next lolo event going down????:dunno: 
So what's up with 75th ave and indian school, the BIG LOTS, we gonna start hanging out there again or what??? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@May 23 2006, 07:27 PM~5483544
> *how many championships have the suns WON!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  and how many championship have the LAKERS WON   :biggrin:  two years ago me and the homies went out to az to see the lakers beat the suns that place was pack with LAKER fans we called that arena staple center east :0  :biggrin:  there were more LAKER fans there then suns fans now that sad. same can be said when we go out there to watch the DODGERS play the d-backs that place is full of DODGERS FANS there are more DODGER fans there then d-back fans. az to me are fairweather fans you guys back them only if there winning :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats the fucken truth!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 23 2006, 09:20 PM~5484199
> *      wow look at that chrome and powder coated wraped frame  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wait a minute big ray that's classified information  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: dont trip i got the vip pass :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 23 2006, 09:49 PM~5484372
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: dont trip i got the vip pass :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: FA SHO


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 23 2006, 11:35 PM~5484315
> *
> thanks Bubbz, I'll be able to come out to the events more now!!!! Weekends off!!!
> 2 EVERYONE:
> ...


what will u be doing at streetbeat customs?


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 23 2006, 09:33 AM~5480110
> *Blue you so crazy!
> Whats up caddy texxx, long time no see..................
> *



Just finished up school, been working 52 hours a week. Whens the next big show??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@May 23 2006, 10:08 PM~5484420
> *Just finished up school, been working 52 hours a week. Whens the next big show??
> *


CONGRATS TO YOU


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 23 2006, 10:05 PM~5484395
> *what will u be doing at streetbeat customs?
> *


I'm going to be a ragtop manufacturer/assembler. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 24 2006, 12:12 AM~5484439
> *I'm going to be a ragtop manufacturer/assembler. :biggrin:
> *


<========note to self. Do not bring my ragtop to Streetbeat customs when I get to AZ :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 23 2006, 10:17 PM~5484471
> *<========note to self. Do not bring my ragtop to Streetbeat customs when I get to AZ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+May 23 2006, 07:27 PM~5483544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats comedy....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
you thinking of moving out here R...?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wasssup S.C.T.B. --- missed you Saturday .... :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 24 2006, 01:07 AM~5484770
> *
> you thinking of moving out here R...?
> *


Oh yea! I lived out there last year, and had to move back due to certain circumstances, but I'll be back to the North Siiiddddee


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@May 23 2006, 07:27 PM~5483544
> *how many championships have the suns WON!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  and how many championship have the LAKERS WON   :biggrin:  two years ago me and the homies went out to az to see the lakers beat the suns that place was pack with LAKER fans we called that arena staple center east :0  :biggrin:  there were more LAKER fans there then suns fans now that sad. same can be said when we go out there to watch the DODGERS play the d-backs that place is full of DODGERS FANS there are more DODGER fans there then d-back fans. az to me are fairweather fans you guys back them only if there winning :biggrin:
> *



everything you said were irrelavent opinions, the facts are the PHOENIX SUNS *shutdown* BOTH l.a. teams...so take you losses and quit doing so much of this :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: ............and more of this :worship: :worship: :worship: .... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@May 23 2006, 11:03 PM~5484992
> *everything you said were irrelavent opinions,  the facts are the PHOENIX SUNS shutdown BOTH l.a. teams...so take you losses and quit doing so much of this  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ............and more of this :worship:  :worship:  :worship: .... :uh:  :uh:
> *


"Tell Him Ey"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 23 2006, 10:17 PM~5484471
> *<========note to self. Do not bring my ragtop to Streetbeat customs when I get to AZ :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: J/P
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PHX HAS HAD NO TEAMS EXCEPT THE SUNS WHEN I WAS A KID YOU HAD COWBOYS OR THE RADIERS COWBOYS SUCKS SO IM A RAIDERS FAN. YANKEES OR THE DODGERS I MEET REGGIE JACKSON AND IM A HARD CORE YANKEE FAN. I MET DR J IN 1978 AND BECAME A 76ERS FAN ALL THOSE TEAMS IM DOWN FOR BUT KNOW I TRY TO ROOT FOR THE HOME TEAMS BECAUSE ITS WHAT YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO. ILL ROOT FOR THE CARDNIALS BUT IF THEY PLAY THE RAIDERS YOU KNOW IM GOING FOR THE RAIDERS. SO STOP CRYING ABOUT BANDWAGON FANS AND ENJOY LIFE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 24 2006, 08:42 AM~5486762
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PHX HAS HAD NO TEAMS EXCEPT THE SUNS WHEN I WAS A KID YOU HAD COWBOYS OR THE RADIERS COWBOYS SUCKS SO  IM A RAIDERS FAN. YANKEES OR THE DODGERS  I MEET REGGIE JACKSON AND IM A HARD CORE YANKEE FAN. I MET DR J IN 1978 AND BECAME A 76ERS FAN ALL THOSE TEAMS IM DOWN FOR BUT KNOW I TRY TO ROOT FOR THE HOME TEAMS BECAUSE ITS WHAT YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO. ILL ROOT FOR THE CARDNIALS BUT IF THEY PLAY THE RAIDERS YOU KNOW IM GOING FOR THE RAIDERS. SO STOP CRYING ABOUT BANDWAGON FANS AND ENJOY LIFE
> *


So, is there anything else that you would like to share the the class?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i have gas :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 24 2006, 09:42 AM~5486762
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PHX HAS HAD NO TEAMS EXCEPT THE SUNS WHEN I WAS A KID YOU HAD COWBOYS OR THE RADIERS COWBOYS SUCKS SO  IM A RAIDERS FAN. YANKEES OR THE DODGERS  I MEET REGGIE JACKSON AND IM A HARD CORE YANKEE FAN. I MET DR J IN 1978 AND BECAME A 76ERS FAN ALL THOSE TEAMS IM DOWN FOR BUT KNOW I TRY TO ROOT FOR THE HOME TEAMS BECAUSE ITS WHAT YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO. ILL ROOT FOR THE CARDNIALS BUT IF THEY PLAY THE RAIDERS YOU KNOW IM GOING FOR THE RAIDERS. SO STOP CRYING ABOUT BANDWAGON FANS AND ENJOY LIFE
> *



SURE BLUE THIS ONE TIME IN BANDCAMP---------------- GO CHOKE YOURSELF WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 24 2006, 10:30 AM~5487112
> *SURE BLUE THIS ONE TIME IN BANDCAMP---------------- GO CHOKE YOURSELF WEY. :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU AND FUCK YOU BUCK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH!......BLAH!......BLAH!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

none of you fuckers work and nobodies in here losers


----------



## EL BLUEPRINT (Mar 28, 2006)

FUCK THE SUNS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

FUCK YOU TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ray Ray go back to La


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 24 2006, 12:01 PM~5487763
> *Ray  Ray go back to La
> *


JOE JOE GO BACK TO FAMOUS SAMS :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 24 2006, 10:00 AM~5487352
> *BLAH!......BLAH!......BLAH!
> *


Whats up T!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2006, 01:08 PM~5487816
> *Whats up T!
> *


NUAHHH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good morning.....


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BUBBZinAZ, *big ray, :biggrin: BackyardAZ*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 24 2006, 01:30 PM~5487905
> *good morning.....
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BUBBZinAZ, TROUBLE, big ray, :biggrin:  BackyardAZ
> *



WTF......IS THE POINT TO THAT POST?????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 24 2006, 11:29 AM~5487895
> *NUAHHH!
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 24 2006, 12:02 PM~5487771
> *JOE JOE GO BACK TO FAMOUS SAMS :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 24 2006, 11:00 AM~5487352
> *BLAH!......BLAH!......BLAH!
> *



WTF is the point of that post HATER?????????????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN BUBBZ


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 24 2006, 01:29 PM~5488286
> *WHATS CRACKIN BUBBZ
> *



whats up BLUE ---- how was N.Y.?????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SUCKED CAUSE IT WAS ONLY FOR A COUPLE HOURS GOING BACK IN SEPTEMBER FOR TWO WEEKS SO I CAN HAVE FUN


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you need at least 2 weeks in N.Y.---any more than that tho, and you'll be missing home.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHERES THE HATER TROUBLE!!! THE BIG CRY BABY... THE KING OF ALL CRY BABIES........ :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
WHAH WHAH WHAH ---


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

is everyone having trouble logging and posting things or is it my shit


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 24 2006, 01:45 PM~5488419
> *is everyone having trouble logging and posting things or is it my shit
> *


_

"troubles?.... i ain't got no troubles... you got troubles?"
"I got some lawn troubles.... give you $5 to clean up this whole yard, with not one leaf on it"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 24 2006, 02:55 PM~5488505
> *
> 
> "troubles?.... i ain't got no troubles... you got troubles?"
> ...



YOU AINT GOT ANY BUT SOMEONE HAS......... :biggrin: 

OOOOHHH!!!!! AND I DONT SEE ANYONE CRYING BUT YOU....YOU CRY BABY YOU


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

JEN JEN BO BEN BANANA FANA BO JEN.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 24 2006, 03:54 PM~5489361
> *JEN JEN BO BEN BANANA FANA BO JEN.
> *


Good Morning....or should I say afternoon!! 




I know a secret, I know a secret!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 24 2006, 05:02 PM~5489413
> *Good Morning....or should I say afternoon!!
> I know a secret, I know a secret!!! :biggrin:
> *



What girl doesn't??? That's all females do is gossip, lol. That's like a triat females are born with, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 24 2006, 04:16 PM~5489512
> *What girl doesn't??? That's all females do is gossip, lol. That's like a triat females are born with, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


It's not gossip, it's fact!!! Just wait!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 24 2006, 05:20 PM~5489534
> *It's not gossip, it's fact!!!  Just wait!!
> *



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... we dont like secrets.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 24 2006, 04:21 PM~5489542
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... we dont like secrets.
> *


Then dont listen (or read)!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 24 2006, 05:25 PM~5489565
> *Then dont listen (or read)!!! :biggrin:
> *


Foreal what kinda shit is that... "I know a secret" we're on a need to know basis and we need to know! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

trouble trouble bo bubble, banana fana fo fubble, mi, my mo mubble, trouble :biggrin: 


ok ok, I'm sorry ---- you're not a cry baby..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

go suns!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

PHX SUNS!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

huevos rancheros and ill clean your yard bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

by the hair on our chinny chin chins!!!


GO PHOENIX


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 24 2006, 05:08 PM~5489803
> *huevos rancheros and ill clean your yard bubbz
> *


YOU MISSED A GOOD BREAKFAST THIS MORNING... ACTUALLY, IT WAS AROUND NOON.....
HAM BACON EGGS & SUM LEFT OVER PORK CHOPS.... NAW, JUST PLAYING ON THE CHOPS, BUT WE DID HAVE HAM/BACON/EGGS/HOMEMADE BREAKFAST POTATOES..... IT WUZ GOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:dunno: SO WASSUP WITH THE SECRET? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 24 2006, 04:25 PM~5489565
> *Then dont listen (or read)!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 24 2006, 10:18 PM~5491650
> *:dunno: SO WASSUP WITH THE SECRET? :dunno:
> *



ITS A GOOD ONE TOO!!!! I GOTTA LET JEN TELL YOU HERSELF!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 24 2006, 10:25 PM~5491722
> *ITS A GOOD ONE TOO!!!! I GOTTA LET JEN TELL YOU HERSELF!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 24 2006, 10:25 PM~5491722
> *ITS A GOOD ONE TOO!!!! I GOTTA LET JEN TELL YOU HERSELF!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 24 2006, 10:41 PM~5492146
> *FUCKERS :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit! Is she getting married? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i know and i'll tell you about 10:00 ish if she dont


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 25 2006, 08:30 AM~5493256
> *Oh shit! Is she getting married? :biggrin:
> *




HA-HA YEAH! LOCOS & STREET LIFE ARE SUBMERGING
RAUL (ONE OF LOCOS EMPLOYEES) AND JEN (BLOOD IN OF STREET LIFE) ARE GETTING MARRIED..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 08:38 AM~5493289
> *HA-HA YEAH! LOCOS & STREET LIFE ARE SUBMERGING
> RAUL (ONE OF LOCOS EMPLOYEES) AND JEN (BLOOD IN OF STREET LIFE) ARE GETTING MARRIED..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 08:38 AM~5493289
> *HA-HA YEAH! LOCOS & STREET LIFE ARE SUBMERGING
> RAUL (ONE OF LOCOS EMPLOYEES) AND JEN (BLOOD IN OF STREET LIFE) ARE GETTING MARRIED..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



BEFORE WE KNOW IT....... ALL THE COMPETION IS GOING TO BE UNDER ONE ROOF :biggrin: 

SO ARE YOU TWO HAVING THE CEREMONY AT LOCOS OR STREET LIFE?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 08:45 AM~5493316
> *BEFORE WE KNOW IT....... ALL THE COMPETION IS GOING TO BE UNDER ONE ROOF :biggrin:
> 
> SO ARE YOU TWO HAVING THE CEREMONY AT LOCOS OR STREET LIFE?
> *




^^^ funny shit! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 09:38 AM~5493289
> *HA-HA YEAH! LOCOS & STREET LIFE ARE SUBMERGING
> RAUL (ONE OF LOCOS EMPLOYEES) AND JEN (BLOOD IN OF STREET LIFE) ARE GETTING MARRIED..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 25 2006, 09:39 AM~5493572
> *:nono:
> *



DONT GET JEALOUS....U SHOULD OF STEPPED UP BEFORE HE DID :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 10:47 AM~5493619
> *DONT GET JEALOUS....U SHOULD OF STEPPED UP BEFORE HE DID :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 07:38 AM~5493289
> *HA-HA YEAH! LOCOS & STREET LIFE ARE SUBMERGING
> RAUL (ONE OF LOCOS EMPLOYEES) AND JEN (BLOOD IN OF STREET LIFE) ARE GETTING MARRIED..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 07:38 AM~5493289
> *<span style='color:blue'>HA-HA YEAH! LOCOS & STREET LIFE ARE ''GOING DOWN'' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TROUBLES AN IDIOT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 10:54 AM~5494042
> *"SUBMERGING....???" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WOULDN'T IT BE ''GOING DOWN''  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*



Hahahahaha... can't believe I missed that.*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 10:54 AM~5494042
> *"SUBMERGING....???" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   WOULDN'T IT BE JUST FOR THE RECORD IT IS NOT TRUE THEY ARE NOT GETTING MARRIED.........
> IT WAS ALL A JOKE I DON'T NOT KNOW THE BIG SECRET..............*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+May 25 2006, 10:31 AM~5494316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HI LADIEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZA


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

If you feel the need to talk shit after you read what I'm about to type, fuck off in advance and skip this post! :biggrin: 


I am officially opening a Down Low Kustomz (lowrider bike & accessories) shop here in Phoenix. It'll be located right next to Street Life and I'm planning a grand opening around the middle of June!!! I'm very excited and appreciate the moral support from my "real friends"!!! :biggrin: 


****Special thanks to STR8CLOWN'N, *****


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 11:47 AM~5494799
> *If you feel the need to talk shit after you read what I'm about to type, fuck off in advance and skip this post! :biggrin:
> I am officially opening a Down Low Kustomz (lowrider bike & accessories) shop here in Phoenix.  It'll be located right next to Street Life and I'm planning a grand opening around the middle of June!!!  I'm very excited and appreciate the moral support from my "real friends"!!! :biggrin:
> ****Special thanks to STR8CLOWN'N, *****
> *




Can I get a J
Can I get an E
Can I get an N
whats that spell






i dunno !!!  :biggrin: 
but congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.zshare.net/video/queen-of-queef-mpeg.html

ME & ADAM WERE JUST SUBJECTED TO LOOKING @ THIS..... SO NOW YOU HAVE TO BE... 
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 11:50 AM~5494818
> *http://www.zshare.net/video/queen-of-queef-mpeg.html
> 
> ME & ADAM WERE JUST SUBJECTED TO LOOKING @ THIS..... SO NOW YOU HAVE TO BE...
> ...


JAIME!!!! I never should have clicked on it!!!!!!!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 11:47 AM~5494799
> *If you feel the need to talk shit after you read what I'm about to type, fuck off in advance and skip this post! :biggrin:
> I am officially opening a Down Low Kustomz (lowrider bike & accessories) shop here in Phoenix.  It'll be located right next to Street Life and I'm planning a grand opening around the middle of June!!!  I'm very excited and appreciate the moral support from my "real friends"!!! :biggrin:
> ****Special thanks to STR8CLOWN'N, *****
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I CAN'T WAIT TO START BUILDING MY BIKE !!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 11:50 AM~5494818
> *http://www.zshare.net/video/queen-of-queef-mpeg.html
> 
> ME & ADAM WERE JUST SUBJECTED TO LOOKING @ THIS..... SO NOW YOU HAVE TO BE...
> ...


 :biggrin: ADAM can do that thru his butt cheeks :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> sounds kinda haterish to me..... :dunno: :0 if your from L.A. i dont care if you like the Lakers, support your home team... if your from Detriot I dont care if you like the pistons, if your from *Miama* then like the Heat.... but if your FROM here, you should support here....(in my opinion)
> HOME TEAM BABY!!!! plus this is *AZ SIDE *- no trying to hate on L.A. but whatcha think you were gonna find here, a bunch of Wizard fans????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> > sounds kinda haterish to me..... :dunno: :0 if your from L.A. i dont care if you like the Lakers, support your home team... if your from Detriot I dont care if you like the pistons, if your from *Miama* then like the Heat.... but if your FROM here, you should support here....(in my opinion)
> > HOME TEAM BABY!!!! plus this is *AZ SIDE *- no trying to hate on L.A. but whatcha think you were gonna find here, a bunch of Wizard fans????? :biggrin:
> > Last time I checked this was how MIAMI was spelled
> >
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 12:07 PM~5494889
> *I CAN'T WAIT TO START BUILDING MY BIKE !!!  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


I did special order a pink frame for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I now have a real job!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 12:18 PM~5494979
> *I now have a real job!!!!
> *


cool! hire me.. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 25 2006, 12:20 PM~5494987
> *cool! hire me.. :biggrin:
> *


send me your resume! :biggrin: 


I do need a sandwich maker!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 10:47 AM~5494799
> *If you feel the need to talk shit after you read what I'm about to type, fuck off in advance and skip this post! :biggrin:
> I am officially opening a Down Low Kustomz (lowrider bike & accessories) shop here in Phoenix.  It'll be located right next to Street Life and I'm planning a grand opening around the middle of June!!!  I'm very excited and appreciate the moral support from my "real friends"!!! :biggrin:
> ****Special thanks to STR8CLOWN'N, *****
> *


Hum.....I almost skipped reading this post.......NAH! I couldn't resist!

Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 01:17 PM~5494970
> *I did special order a pink frame for you!! :biggrin:
> *



YOU ALREADY PROMISED THAT ONE FOR ME....WTF


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 12:41 PM~5495052
> *send me your resume! :biggrin:
> I do need a sandwich maker!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


someone to test if the PIPES fit.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+May 25 2006, 12:18 PM~5494979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!**yes~!**


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 12:41 PM~5495052
> *send me your resume! :biggrin:
> I do need a sandwich maker!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we got luis for that :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 25 2006, 12:50 PM~5495104
> *we got luis for that :biggrin:
> *



SANDWICH EATER??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 12:47 PM~5494799
> *If you feel the need to talk shit after you read what I'm about to type, fuck off in advance and skip this post! :biggrin:
> I am officially opening a Down Low Kustomz (lowrider bike & accessories) shop here in Phoenix.  It'll be located right next to Street Life and I'm planning a grand opening around the middle of June!!!  I'm very excited and appreciate the moral support from my "real friends"!!! :biggrin:
> ****Special thanks to STR8CLOWN'N, *****
> *


SWEET DEAL.....SLING MODEL PARTS TOO...I GOT HOMIES IN CALI....SLING MODEL PARTS FOR CHEAP.... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 12:48 PM~5495089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someone to test if the PIPES fit.....
> *


thats for adam :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 25 2006, 12:50 PM~5495109
> *SWEET DEAL.....SLING MODEL PARTS TOO...I GOT HOMIES IN CALI....SLING MODEL PATRS FOR CHEAP.... :biggrin:
> *



SINCE ITS VOCAB DAY......... PATRS? :biggrin:  
j/p marinate.....  ahhh... you caught it :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 25 2006, 01:52 PM~5495127
> *SINCE ITS VOCAB DAY......... PATRS?  :biggrin:
> j/p marinate.....    ahhh... you caught it :uh:
> *


I FIXED IT ALREADY!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 25 2006, 12:50 PM~5495109
> *SWEET DEAL.....SLING MODEL PARTS TOO...I GOT HOMIES IN CALI....SLING MODEL PARTS FOR CHEAP.... :biggrin:
> *


definitely something I'd be interested in.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 01:55 PM~5495147
> *definitely something I'd be interested in.
> *


LET ME KNOW...I GOT LUXURY SPORT CLIPS....NOBODY HAS THEM......WHERES GUERO.....TELL HIM I SAID WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 25 2006, 12:56 PM~5495156
> *LET ME KNOW...I GOT LUXURY SPORT CLIPS....NOBODY HAS THEM......WHERES GUERO.....TELL HIM I SAID WHATS CRACKIN
> *


Cool. Will do.


Ok....I'm off to take care of some bidness!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 01:59 PM~5495184
> *Cool.  Will do.
> Ok....I'm off to take care of some bidness!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

What's up Jen,Big Ray,Trouble....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@May 25 2006, 01:02 PM~5495209
> *What's up Jen,Big Ray,Trouble....
> *


what up member :biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 25 2006, 01:03 PM~5495215
> *what up member :biggrin:
> *


Just waitin fo my shirt and plaque :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DIDNT JEN SAY SHE WAS LEAVING TO TAKE CARE OF "SOME BIDNESS"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

CON-GRA-CHOO-LA-SHUNS JEN! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 01:12 PM~5495278
> *DIDNT JEN SAY SHE WAS LEAVING TO TAKE CARE OF "SOME BIDNESS"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 25 2006, 02:13 PM~5495284
> *:roflmao:
> *



The caddy still for sale or what?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERES RAYS CAR?????????????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 02:41 PM~5495483
> *NE1 KNOW WHERE RAYS CAR IS?????????????
> 
> 
> ...



It was in a accident with a starburst truck.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

didn't we used to be at like 900 sum odd pages??? am i just trippin or what


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WE STILL ARE ON 900 AND SUM ODD PAGES....DORK


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: FUCKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 12:47 PM~5494799
> *If you feel the need to talk shit after you read what I'm about to type, fuck off in advance and skip this post! :biggrin:
> I am officially opening a Down Low Kustomz (lowrider bike & accessories) shop here in Phoenix.  It'll be located right next to Street Life and I'm planning a grand opening around the middle of June!!!  I'm very excited and appreciate the moral support from my "real friends"!!! :biggrin:
> ****Special thanks to STR8CLOWN'N, *****
> *


yo rep that shit and take over the bike seen you know i got your back :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 25 2006, 01:21 PM~5495330
> *The caddy still for sale or what?
> *


EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 01:12 PM~5495278
> *DIDNT JEN SAY SHE WAS LEAVING TO TAKE CARE OF "SOME BIDNESS"
> *


Ha ha!! I had stuff to do!! I'm back now!


Thanks for the support you guys.



CAT......how you feeling???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 25 2006, 02:35 PM~5495902
> *EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *


not your pinocha.......QUIT WHORIN YOURSELF OUT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 25 2006, 03:35 PM~5495902
> *EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *



How much for your self-respect?

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR YOUR MANHOOD


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I JUST GOT THE KEYS TO MY SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 04:35 PM~5496157
> *I JUST GOT THE KEYS TO MY SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Once again congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 25 2006, 03:36 PM~5496172
> *Once again congrats!  :biggrin:
> *


Well thank you very much!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 05:35 PM~5496157
> *I JUST GOT THE KEYS TO MY SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's awesome hun, I already know you're about your bidness, so I expect nothing but the best :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 25 2006, 03:34 PM~5495887
> *yo rep that shit and take over the bike seen you know i got your back  :biggrin:
> *


SCENE....NOT "SEEN" ................ ...J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 25 2006, 03:49 PM~5496297
> *That's awesome hun, I already know you're about your bidness, so I expect nothing but the best :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!! Cant wait for you to see it!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 05:14 PM~5496503
> *SCENE....NOT "SEEN" ................ ...J/P
> *


lol i know :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'm glad that went through for you Jen, congratulations. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 25 2006, 04:14 PM~5496503
> *SCENE....NOT "SEEN" ................ ...J/P
> *



sooooo glade Vocabe Dauy is ovre - dnot waint to spel koretly nemore


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

congratulations Jen. (did I spell that right?)


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 03:35 PM~5496157
> *I JUST GOT THE KEYS TO MY SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CONGRATS JEN!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

UH OH AHNOLD IS SET TRIPPIN


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

ok, I have FINALLY brought my 64 impala here to phx.... i have a LOT of parts for sale that I wont be using anymore,and I would like to be able to sale everythng here in phx to aviod shipping large akward items..... starting with a pair of upper and lower control arms with spindle and complete brakes on one side, a raw backing plate on the other.....

also have:

pair of very usable front fenders, there is a small dent the size of a silver dollar on one of them, and there is evidence of a little bondo on both of them, they are still in the paint that the car was.

stock rear-end all cleaned up and grinded smooth (ready for chrome) comes with axles and 3rd member, disassembled already...

upper bannana bar with the bracket to mount to frame...

4 near new drums with the grinding started for chroming...

complete side trim set (this is a non SS hardtop) there are a few dings and scratches, all very repairable... 

complete assembly of radiator, fan shrowd, and radiator support....

all of the components of the factory air minus hoses and compressor, so basically all the parts you cant buy at a store....

front windshield in very good condition, only a few pen tip sized rock scratches, could be buffed to perfection...

back glass in near perfect condition...

set of all six tail lights with chrome trim ...

driver-side mirror..

rear-view mirror...

newer fuel pump, works great..

exhaust manifolds in great condition...

windshield wiper motor works great...

once again, all of these parts are here in phx and I would LIKE to sale them all here to escape the hell of shipping... all parts are on a bidding system, i don't need to sell them, but i will accept a reasonable offer, i watch ebay regularly so i have an idea what they go for.... you can email me at [email protected] for questions

this is also going to be listed on the for sale section and pictures will be uploaded shortly... THANKS! -Kyle


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

how much u want for that fuel pump kyle? Is it mechanical or electrical?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Yo has anyone heard from JAMAL???


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2006, 03:35 PM~5496157
> *I JUST GOT THE KEYS TO MY SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



is it the shop next door we were talking about that one day?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

fuel pump is mechanical, i'll take $25 for it...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@May 26 2006, 10:15 AM~5500016
> *fuel pump is mechanical, i'll take $25 for it...
> *


$25 shipped :biggrin: I'm in Detroit dawg


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

to east siders... or anyone that wants to drive this far  .... game 2 
THE VINE bar & tavern.... Elliot & Rural.... 5:00 !!! hit me up


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 26 2006, 10:18 AM~5500556
> *to east siders... or anyone that wants to drive this far   .... game 2
> THE VINE bar & tavern.... Elliot & Rural.... 5:00 !!! hit me up
> *



Would love to come see the game there tonite, but i am going to nogales to visit my girls parents. Cant wait to see the mavs beat the suns!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@May 26 2006, 10:24 AM~5500585
> *Would love to come see the game there tonite, but i am going to nogales to visit my girls parents. Cant wait to see the mavs beat the suns!!
> *


 :angry: :0 :0  :scrutinize: .....mavs beat the suns????? ok... were fighting.... j/p :biggrin: 

too bad... maybe game 3 when we start to tighten the noose on the mavs....  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:   :angry:   :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 26 2006, 08:14 AM~5500011
> *is it the shop next door we were talking about that one day?
> *


Yep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 26 2006, 08:19 AM~5500030
> *$25 shipped :biggrin: I'm in Detroit dawg
> *


He can bring it by the shop and I'll bring it for you when I come to visit!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 26 2006, 09:34 AM~5500635
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


"Hop that muther fuka" :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 26 2006, 11:41 AM~5500960
> *"Hop that muther fuka" :biggrin:
> *


hop yours :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 26 2006, 11:43 AM~5500971
> *hop yours :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 26 2006, 01:33 PM~5500909
> *He can bring it by the shop and I'll bring it for you when I come to visit!
> *


I'll probably be moved back down there, before you get out here to visit me......lol
I'm ready to move back. I just need to find a job. I got the okay from babymama!
This humidity is killing me. I was 78 yesterday and I was soaking with sweat just from painting in the back yard :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble.........you like

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=263708&hl=#


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

COUPLE OF PICS FROM LAST NIGHT............I'LL TRY TO POST MORE LATER


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!*

hit that shit  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAM EVERYBODY GONE FOR THE WEEKEND ALREADY ITS QUIET HEAR


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

got some new kicks :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

went to go eat and look who i ran into :biggrin: :0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Did he try to bite your ear?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 26 2006, 08:30 PM~5503251
> *Did he try to bite your ear?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 07:49 PM~5502966
> *went to go eat and look who i ran into :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Where was this at?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@May 26 2006, 08:32 PM~5503264
> *Where was this at?
> *


"Chipotle restaurant @ 16th st & Camelback"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 06:43 PM~5502940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DONE THEM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 06:49 PM~5502966
> *went to go eat and look who i ran into :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FOOLS DARK.WHO IS IT???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 26 2006, 08:35 PM~5503288
> *WHO DONE THEM
> *


my homeboy wyner...he is on myspace on your friends list.


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 08:33 PM~5503273
> *"Chipotle restaurant @ 16th st & Camelback"
> *


Was he cool to you?

I met him at the Suns game in the Platinum Club and he was cool. Some guy walked up and offered to buy him a drink and he went off on the dude telling him that he doesn't drink.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 26 2006, 08:36 PM~5503296
> *THAT FOOLS DARK.WHO IS IT???
> *


 :roflmao: Mike Tyson


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@May 26 2006, 08:38 PM~5503310
> *Was he cool to you?
> 
> I met him at the Suns game in the Platinum Club and he was cool.  Some guy walked up and offered to buy him a drink and he went off on the dude telling him that he doesn't drink.
> *


yeah he was cool


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 08:39 PM~5503316
> *yeah he was cool
> *


You must have had Chalio with you and Mike got scared. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@May 26 2006, 08:40 PM~5503324
> *You must have had Chalio with you and Mike got scared. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 07:38 PM~5503312
> *:roflmao: Mike Tyson
> *


CANT SEE HIS FACE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 07:37 PM~5503302
> *my homeboy wyner...he is on myspace on your friends list.
> *


THEY LOOK TIGHT,,TOO BAD IM NOT ON MYSPACE ANYMORE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 26 2006, 08:45 PM~5503352
> *THEY LOOK TIGHT,,TOO BAD IM NOT ON MYSPACE ANYMORE
> *


oh shit thats right..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 26 2006, 08:43 PM~5503340
> *CANT SEE HIS FACE
> *


here's another,this one is a little lighter


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Rich thought it was his favorite music artist, Seal. :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

streetlife getting ready to head out to Las Vegas for king of the streets :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OH SHIT!! Stop by Chop's dealership and show him how AZ does it!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 11:55 PM~5504221
> *streetlife getting ready to head out to Las Vegas for king of the streets :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

streetlife gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

todd going to take that shit again :worship: :worship:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 08:45 PM~5502950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much it cost to do a pair like this


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 26 2006, 08:49 PM~5503752
> *Rich thought it was his favorite music artist, Seal. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 27 2006, 09:29 AM~5505303
> *how much it cost to do a pair like this
> *


SIMON, IF YOU'RE INTERESTED, 
CALL WYNER'S CELL # 480 217 5112! 








:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 27 2006, 03:32 AM~5504614
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


SHIT, NOT LIKE YOUR PICS BUT I'M TRYING :biggrin: 
GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2006, 03:50 PM~5506417
> *SIMON, IF YOU'RE INTERESTED,
> CALL WYNER'S CELL # 480 217 5112!
> 
> ...


damn i need to come out there before next spring :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 27 2006, 03:32 PM~5506533
> *damn i need to come out there before next spring  :biggrin:
> *


COME DOWN HOMIE!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ray......didnt go? how come?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2006, 02:52 PM~5506428
> *SHIT, NOT LIKE YOUR PICS BUT I'M TRYING :biggrin:
> GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIIIT... YEAH RIGHT :scrutinize: 

HAHA BUT I GUESS I HAVE MY MOMENTS... YOU KNOW WHO SHOULD REALLY GET BACK ON HERE IS MR BLACK SOX... 73RIVI... JOHNNY CAN TAKE SOME BADASS FUCKIN PICS :biggrin: :worship: 






OH AND GOOD LUCK TO THE STREETLIFE CREW  GONNA BRING BACK ANOTHER CROWN BACK TO AZ...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 27 2006, 04:30 PM~5506688
> *ray......didnt go?  how come?
> *


FAMILY THING GOING ON...NANCY'S B-DAY :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 27 2006, 06:49 PM~5507128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIIIT... YEAH RIGHT  :scrutinize:
> 
> HAHA BUT I GUESS I HAVE MY MOMENTS... YOU KNOW WHO SHOULD REALLY GET BACK ON HERE IS MR BLACK SOX... 73RIVI... JOHNNY CAN TAKE SOME BADASS FUCKIN PICS :biggrin:  :worship:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

tell nancy happy birthdy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 27 2006, 05:22 PM~5506660
> *COME DOWN HOMIE!!
> *


yea i am trying to get out this fall but how thangs look it is not going to happen  hell i would love to be there for jenn's grand opening of the store


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 26 2006, 10:43 AM~5500971
> *hop yours :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 26 2006, 09:03 PM~5503458
> *here's another,this one is a little lighter
> 
> 
> ...



you dont know how bad i want to put a sausae in mike tysons hnd.... but i cant do that to tyson :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 29 2006, 09:53 AM~5513752
> *you dont know how bad i want to put a ausae in mike tysons hnd.... but i cant do that to tyson    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I can :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 30 2006, 01:04 AM~5518264
> *I can :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 30 2006, 01:04 AM~5518264
> *I can :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


'G'-UH


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@May 30 2006, 08:20 AM~5519150
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP FRED-D-BEVIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

notadamnthing :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ME SEARCH FOR JOB


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

me should too but lazy


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 28 2006, 06:48 PM~5510801
> *CAN'T :uh:
> *


me either idont even have switches anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

GEEZ EVERYBODY GET JOBS AND NOT LOG ON TODAY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 30 2006, 03:29 PM~5521557
> *GEEZ EVERYBODY GET JOBS AND NOT LOG ON TODAY
> *



WHATS UP *BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE* 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 30 2006, 03:33 PM~5521603
> *WHATS UP BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU SWEETHEART


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

wutt up blue? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 30 2006, 04:41 PM~5522001
> *wutt up blue? :biggrin:
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 30 2006, 05:33 PM~5521603
> *WHATS UP BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> *


whats crackin homie!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A TEST


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

We went to Vegas for the hop this weekend, we came back safely, wished I could say the same for the people who lost thier lives. It was horrible. May they rest in peace. Our condolences go out to the victims and their families.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2006, 08:26 PM~5523178
> *We went to Vegas for the hop this weekend, we came back safely, wished I could say the same for the people who lost thier lives.  It was horrible.  May they rest in peace.  Our condolences go out to the victims and their families.
> *


that's some shit nobody should have to see or experience :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 30 2006, 12:27 AM~5518181
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *




HI RAY:








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2006, 08:26 PM~5523178
> *We went to Vegas for the hop this weekend, we came back safely, wished I could say the same for the people who lost thier lives.  It was horrible.  May they rest in peace.  Our condolences go out to the victims and their families.
> *





glad to hear your back


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 30 2006, 09:30 PM~5523655
> *glad to hear your back
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ. ANYTHING HAPPINING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN RANDEEEEEEEEZE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

Q-VO HOMIE ANOTHER DAY IN THE CORP WORLD. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MUST SUCK TO HAVE TO WORK EVERYDAY


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 31 2006, 10:38 AM~5526193
> *WHATS CRACKIN RANDEEEEEEEEZE
> *



YOU NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 31 2006, 10:40 AM~5526203
> *MUST SUCK TO HAVE TO WORK EVERYDAY
> *



HEY WEY YOU NO YOUR NOT BLUE 7 ANYMORE?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY LICKY LICKY :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WE CAN CALL YOU 9 BALL HAHAHAHAH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 31 2006, 10:42 AM~5526224
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TOO BAD IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT NO MORE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 31 2006, 10:41 AM~5526214
> *HEY WEY YOU NO YOUR NOT BLUE 7 ANYMORE?
> *


HEY IM PAINTING MY 57 BLUE SO I STILL AM BLUE 77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5526229
> *HEY IM PAINTING MY 57 BLUE SO I STILL AM BLUE 77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777
> *



GOOD COME BACK GOOD ONE ................ :twak:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5526227
> *TOO BAD IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT NO MORE
> *


OUCHHH TRUE THAT BUT IM FIXING IT FOR HIM JUST ADDING A COUPLE MORE PATTERN ITS COOL


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY LICKY THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A TEST


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 31 2006, 09:40 AM~5526204
> *YOU NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> *


WHasssssssup!!!!! Worky worky!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 31 2006, 11:14 AM~5526409
> *WHasssssssup!!!!!  Worky worky!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats up AZ... short week for some of ya'll........ !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 31 2006, 11:41 AM~5526214
> *HEY WEY YOU NO YOUR NOT BLUE 7 ANYMORE?
> *



YEAH "BLAC LAC" , "I LIKE IT BLACK" HOW BOUT "THICKER THAN A SNICKER"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 31 2006, 01:01 PM~5526653
> *whats up AZ... short week for some of ya'll........ !!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



SHUT AND KEEP READING THE CLASSIFIEDS

THE WORD TODAY IS......."J....O...B"
JOB.......YOU NEED TO GET A JOBBY JOB


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 31 2006, 12:14 PM~5526747
> *YEAH "BLAC LAC" , "I LIKE IT BLACK" HOW BOUT "THICKER THAN A SNICKER"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

when is there a show here or something going on


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 31 2006, 12:55 PM~5527028
> *when is there a show here or something going on
> *



party in your mouth and everbody cuming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed,


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 31 2006, 01:01 PM~5527067
> *party in your mouth and everbody cuming :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh man you got jokes you dickhead :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I HEARD THERES A HOP TONIGHT......................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up suckas!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 31 2006, 12:17 PM~5526759
> *SHUT AND KEEP READING THE CLASSIFIEDS
> 
> THE WORD TODAY IS......."J....O...B"
> ...


i heard dat


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHERES THE HOP


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 31 2006, 04:37 PM~5528556
> *WHERES THE HOP</span>
> *




why do you listen to TROUBLE!!!! --- :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WHATS UP <span style=\'color:blue\'>*BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@May 31 2006, 12:17 PM~5526759
> *SHUT AND KEEP READING THE CLASSIFIEDS
> 
> THE WORD TODAY IS......."J....O...B"
> ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 31 2006, 03:11 PM~5527973
> *:cheesy:
> *


YOU'RE ALIVE!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup, went to Street Life today, saw some pretty interesting things...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 31 2006, 03:11 PM~5527973
> *:cheesy:
> *


_
i can't get jiggy to this shit.... give me my damn money back..._


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 31 2006, 10:20 PM~5530326
> *sup, went to Street Life today, saw some pretty interesting things...
> *





:0 Maybe i'll pay them a visit and check out those "interesting things" :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 01:07 AM~5530627
> *
> i can't get jiggy to this shit.... give me my damn money back...
> *


LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

JUST A COUPLE PICS I FOUND...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Pics !!!!


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING JEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm sick!!! As if this weekend wasnt bad enough, I got some cold shit. I'm whiny and miserable and everything hurts. Did I mention that I was whiny???? :tears: :tears: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Jun 1 2006, 08:01 AM~5532028
> *GOOD MORNING JEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up Cat??? How you feeling?? What are you doing today? Today is my sons last day of school. I'm more excited about it than he is. Want to go pick out a desk with me??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calicat_@Jun 1 2006, 08:01 AM~5532028
> *GOOD MORNING JEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


love your pic...... !! sup cali & jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 08:13 AM~5532071
> *love your pic...... !! sup cali & jen
> *


What up Jai???? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

_'do the ladies run this mutha f*cka'_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello Fred!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 1 2006, 08:18 AM~5532095
> *'do the ladies run this mutha f*cka'
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BUBBZinAZ,* SouthCentralTrueBlue*
hahahahahahahaha... just as FRED pops in.... hahahahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm going back to bed now....._cough cough cough_!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 1 2006, 08:24 AM~5532116
> *I'm going back to bed now.....cough cough cough!!!!!!!!
> *



hope you feel better!!! drink a hot-tottie!! those always work for me  (tea, honey & a shot of burban{also a mint leaf if you have those on hand}) & tell D have a o-so-fab last day of school!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY LICKY :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 1 2006, 08:35 AM~5532438
> *LICKY LICKY  :biggrin:
> *


QUEER! :biggrin:


----------



## el snowman (Feb 7, 2006)

hey homies ima throw a big cruise down here in tucson and need to get a hold of some tucson cars i have like 24 cars dat are gonna roll with me we gonna cruise then after dat go to reid park and chill like the good old days :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el snowman_@Jun 1 2006, 08:51 AM~5532555
> *hey homies ima throw a big cruise down here in tucson and need to get a hold of some tucson cars  i have like 24 cars dat are gonna roll with me we gonna cruise then after dat go to reid park and chill like the good old days  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds fun...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

you actually sat there and watched the hop :ugh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 1 2006, 09:40 AM~5532485
> *QUEER! :biggrin:
> *


HEY I WAS LICKY LICKY THE CLITTY CLITTY :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WAS CRACKALLACKIN BUBBZ :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WAKE UP FUCKERS
FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 1 2006, 10:52 AM~5533223
> *HEY I WAS LICKY LICKY THE CLITTY CLITTY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 1 2006, 08:06 AM~5532047
> *I'm sick!!!  As if this weekend wasnt bad enough, I got some cold shit.  I'm whiny and miserable and everything hurts.  Did I mention that I was whiny????  :tears:  :tears:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


oh oh,are ou getting morning sickness :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ART BUCK DONT GIVE A FUCKKKKK


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 1 2006, 11:42 AM~5533151
> *you actually sat there and watched the hop :ugh:
> *



duh.. .. ..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 1 2006, 12:07 PM~5533711
> *ART BUCK DONT GIVE A FUCKKKKK
> *


Haha! The word of the day...........*FUCKIT!*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: houston here we come


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY LICKY THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A TEST


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 1 2006, 01:05 PM~5533702
> *oh oh,are ou getting morning sickness :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Jun 1 2006, 04:07 AM~5531464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  Thx homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 03:44 PM~5533858
> *duh.. .. ..
> *


oh I forgot you don't have a car in the show, so what esle are u supposed to do :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I said "WHAT UP SUCKAS!!!! I'M BACK!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 1 2006, 03:39 PM~5534668
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



What up Blue!!??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 1 2006, 02:40 PM~5534293
> *oh I forgot you don't have a car in the show, so what esle are u supposed to do :biggrin:
> *




oh I forgot, you had to come to AZ to see a real car show, so what else are u supposed to do :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 1 2006, 03:19 PM~5534577
> *I said "WHAT UP SUCKAS!!!! I'M BACK!!!" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


take it that job didn't work out??? oh well, *FUCKIT* :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 GOING TO THE HOP TONITE?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 1 2006, 05:22 PM~5534793
> *NE1 GOING TO THE HOP TONITE?
> *



who the hell holds a hop the day the suns play???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 1 2006, 05:24 PM~5534804
> *who the hell holds a hop the day the suns play???
> *



WUTT U JUMPED ON THE WAGON TOO?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

where the hop


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 1 2006, 05:25 PM~5534810
> *WUTT U JUMPED ON THE WAGON TOO?
> *



negative ghost rider, ive been a fan since veterans memorial colosseum.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 1 2006, 04:25 PM~5534810
> *WUTT U JUMPED ON THE WAGON TOO?
> *


is it a '78 chevy malibu wagon????? 
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 1 2006, 04:33 PM~5534856
> *negative ghost rider, ive been a fan since veterans memorial colosseum.
> *




whats up *SID*-miester!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 




*SUNS*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 06:10 PM~5534741
> *oh I forgot, you had to come to AZ to see a real car show, so what else are u supposed to do  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...........AZ aint got shit on Detroit besides the weather, cars, people, and over all 
atmosphere. Besides that its great here


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Whats the story on Papago Plating? I heard they are only good on stuff that is in near mint condition, large pitting and rough surface materials they suck at?.... and how good are they on turn around time?... let me know who yall use out here for VERY good quality... or do i need to make a trip to cali?....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 1 2006, 08:11 PM~5535303
> *Whats the story on Papago Plating? I heard they are only good on stuff that is in near mint condition, large pitting and rough surface materials they suck at?.... and how good are they on turn around time?... let me know who yall use out here for VERY good quality... or do i need to make a trip to cali?....
> *


anything you drop off to a plater, no matter how good they are is only gonna turn out as good as you make it. I grind, smooth, and polish everything I drop off to my plater no matter how much prep he already does


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 04:11 PM~5534747
> *take it that job didn't work out??? oh well, FUCKIT  :biggrin:
> *



Actually it is working out, I'm staying at my sisters until I get the house later this month.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 1 2006, 06:15 PM~5535322
> *anything you drop off to a plater, no matter how good they are is only gonna turn out as good as you make it. I grind, smooth, and polish everything I drop off to my plater no matter how much prep he already does
> *


well my parts have already been smoothed and polished, i just don't want to take my stuff to a plater who does poor quality or is only lookin to make a buck and doesn't care about how their product looks...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 1 2006, 06:11 PM~5535303
> *Whats the story on Papago Plating? I heard they are only good on stuff that is in near mint condition, large pitting and rough surface materials they suck at?.... and how good are they on turn around time?... let me know who yall use out here for VERY good quality... or do i need to make a trip to cali?....
> *


My homie had his stuff done there,about 5 months ago. He went to put the bumpers on and the shit started chipping off. I took my shit to Metro Plating, they hooked it up. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Metro :thumbsup: 
Papago :thumbsdown:

*WASTE OF MONEY=PAPAGO *
the 'price' is right @ Papago, but the quality sucks.... METRO is expensive but worth every dime.... 



in the finishing stages of my pops truck... frame off..... TRUST US, WE KNOW


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

if you want quality work DO NOT take it to Papago...guarantee to turn yellow or chip on you....i've had no problems w/Kerr West..i love their work


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't take it to Papago!!! The work they do is shit!!!! I had the same stuff happened to me.... got stuff chromed...couple months later.... my parts were peeling and cracking...... :angry: :thumbsdown: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 1 2006, 09:55 PM~5536531
> *if you want quality work DO NOT take it to Papago...guarantee to turn yellow or chip on you....i've had no problems w/Kerr West..i love their work
> *


Is Kerr West a company in the valley?... just to get an idea, what do these places charge for a set of A-arms, i'm sure someone here in the valley has had some dipped?... just wondering if i should make a trip to san diego or not.... i'm not looking for rock bottom prices, but i also dont want to pay $200 per a-arm... i'm just looking for good quality...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 1 2006, 10:36 PM~5536776
> *Is Kerr West a company in the valley?... just to get an idea, what do these places charge for a set of A-arms, i'm sure someone here in the valley has had some dipped?... just wondering if i should make a trip to san diego or not.... i'm not looking for rock bottom prices, but i also dont want to pay $200 per a-arm... i'm just looking for good quality...
> *


hit em up....
KERR WEST PLATING INC.#623-937-8676 OR 623-937-2080/FAX#623-435-2264
ASK FOR MIKE
ADD:4737 N. 43RD AVE SUITE 2-5 PHX,AZ.85031 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5536205
> *Metro  :thumbsup:
> Papago  :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


That is nice!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

wut it dew?

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wazzupper :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 1 2006, 06:06 PM~5535018
> *is it a '78 chevy malibu wagon?????
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



yeah i know you guys jumped on it ever since james bought it :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 1 2006, 05:33 PM~5534856
> *negative ghost rider, ive been a fan since veterans memorial colosseum.
> *


you mean _coliseum_........or am i wrong?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 11:28 AM~5538968
> *you mean coliseum........or am i wrong?
> *



you might be wrong

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

There's actually two ways of spelling it and we're both right. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY, LICKY THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A TEST


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WTF WAKE UP PEOPLE IM BORED


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 2 2006, 11:37 AM~5539019
> *There's actually two ways of spelling it and we're both right.  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH IF YOUR FROM "ENGLAND" ITS THE WAY YOU SPELLED


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 12:44 PM~5539361
> *WTF WAKE UP PEOPLE IM BORED
> *



WHY DID YOU GET A CRAMP FROM JERKING IT ALL DAY LONG


OH AND SHUT THE FUCK UP FUCKER


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 11:52 AM~5539410
> *WHY DID YOU GET A CRAMP FROM JERKING IT ALL DAY LONG
> ASSHOLE</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 12:51 PM~5539400
> *YEAH IF YOUR FROM "ENGLAND" ITS THE WAY YOU SPELLED
> *



You see the button on the picture? Use it :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 10:22 AM~5538935
> *yeah i know you guys jumped on it ever since james bought it :0
> *



LOOK HERE YOU LITTLE LOWRIDER NEWBIE....... :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 02:53 PM~5540134
> *LOOK HERE YOU LITTLE LOWRIDER NEWBIE....... :twak:
> *



SINCE WHEN DID LOWRIDERS COME WITH 6-DOORS (barn doors) AND 14'S


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"AND THE THUNDER ROLLS"

AS WE ALL WAIT PATIENTLY FOR HIS REPY...."_TUN..TUN..TUN....TUUUNNNN..."_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:10 PM~5540224
> *SINCE WHEN DID LOWRIDERS COME WITH 6-DOORS (barn doors) AND 14'S
> *



since when did only owning one car make you an expert?????

didnt MAC-10 say......"13s or 14s ya cant miss, but on some shit ya gotta let 15x8s twist.....chevy trucks and them el caminos any body want dayna i gottem for 8 c-notes"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:16 PM~5540261
> *since when did only owning one car make you an expert?????
> 
> didnt MAC-10 say......"13s or 14s ya cant miss, but on some shit ya gotta let 15x8s twist.....chevy trucks and them el caminos any body want dayna i gottem for 8 c-notes"
> *



NEVER SAID I WAS AN EXPERT ......
NEWAYS I NEED TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO YOUR SHOP CUZ ALL THE ELECTRICAL TAPE YOU USED IS COMING OFF FROM THIS HEAT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:18 PM~5540277
> *NEVER SAID I WAS AN EXPERT ......
> NEWAYS I NEED TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO YOUR SHOP CUZ ALL THE ELECTRICAL TAPE YOU USED IS COMING OFF FROM THIS HEAT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i know how to get even......im going to APPLEBEES now to catch a brew......while you sit at your desk......at work......answering the phones......on the clock.....helping customers.......watching the minutes go by.....tick.....tock.....tick....tock......

have fun jerk.... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:18 PM~5540277
> *NEVER SAID I WAS AN EXPERT ......
> NEWAYS I NEED TO TAKE MY CAR BACK TO YOUR SHOP CUZ ALL THE ELECTRICAL TAPE YOU USED IS COMING OFF FROM THIS HEAT
> *



first of all.....I DONT WORK ON MONTE CARLOS......TAKE THAT SHIT TO AUDIO EXPRESS :thumbsup: 

HO HO HOME OF THE ONE DOLLAR WIRE FIRE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

girl fight


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 02:27 PM~5540347
> *girl fight
> *



GIRL FIGHT....BLUE.....I CAN SEE YOUR PUSSY FROM HERE :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:24 PM~5540322
> *i know how to get even......im going to APPLEBEES now to catch a brew......while you sit at your desk......at work......answering the phones......on the clock.....helping customers.......watching the minutes go by.....tick.....tock.....tick....tock......
> 
> have fun jerk.... :biggrin:
> *



I THINK I HIT THE SPOT HAHAHAHAHAHA...

THIS GUY SAID "BREW".....I AM ALSO HAVE A _BEER _AT MY DESK JUST LIKE EVERY FRIDAY.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 02:28 PM~5540361
> *GIRL FIGHT....BLUE.....I CAN SEE YOUR PUSSY FROM HERE :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:25 PM~5540338
> *first of all.....I DONT WORK ON MONTE CARLOS......TAKE THAT SHIT TO AUDIO EXPRESS :thumbsup:
> 
> HO HO HOME OF THE ONE DOLLAR WIRE FIRE
> *



EY! YOU CANT QUOTE TWICE THATS CHEATING....LOL


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:28 PM~5540363
> *
> I AM ALSO HAVE A BEER AT MY DESK JUST LIKE EVERY FRIDAY.
> *



:scrutinize: :roflmao: 

WHAT THE FUCK KINDA ENGLISH IS THAT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY LICKY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i can just see trouble at his desk.....getting so excited to type somethin....and then..........asdfhaklsjdhfkljashdf asdlkjfhasdlkfjhasd


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

EAST SIDER TALKING LOTS OF SHIT TODAY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:30 PM~5540378
> *:scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK KINDA ENGLISH IS THAT
> *





SEE WHAT DRINKING AT WORK DOES TO YOU
I MEANT " I AM ALSO HAVING A BEER"


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 02:34 PM~5540400
> *EAST SIDER TALKING LOTS OF SHIT TODAY
> *



trouble started it......he called just to say.....check out layitlow and started laughing to himself


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 02:34 PM~5540400
> *EAST SIDER TALKING LOTS OF SHIT TODAY
> *


just wait....bubbz will be here in a minute


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:36 PM~5540414
> *trouble started it......he called just to say.....check out layitlow and started laughing to himself
> *




JUUUUU---KNO


DUDE I WAS FUKN BORED AND INSTEAD OF TYPING TO MYSELF(dont say blues name) I CALLED YOU.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 02:37 PM~5540419
> *just wait....bubbz will be here in a minute
> *


OH YOU CANT HANDLE IT ALONE YOU NEED HELP :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:37 PM~5540426
> *JUUUUU---KNO
> DUDE I WAS FUKN BORED AND INSTEAD OF TYPING TO MYSELF(dont say blues name) I CALLED YOU.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 02:38 PM~5540434
> *OH YOU CANT HANDLE IT ALONE YOU NEED HELP  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i can take all you fuckers on :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK TROUBLE


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

wheres ray at.....hes always good for shit talkin


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 02:40 PM~5540448
> *FUCK TROUBLE*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 02:41 PM~5540457
> *YEA FUCK TROUBLE*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS UP RICH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> YEA FUCK TROUBLE
> [/quote
> 
> 
> YEAH FUCK TROUBLE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 02:51 PM~5540511
> *[COLOR=red]YOU WANNA FUK TROUBLE.....QUER'S..****'S[/COLOR]
> *


OH THAT WORKED GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LMFAO I WAS TRYING TO FIX IT BEFORE YOU CAUGHT IT

I'M FUKN BALLING HERE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE YOU REALLY FUCKED IT UP NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 02:51 PM~5540513
> *OH THAT WORKED GOOD :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:uh:  :cheesy: :0  :biggrin: :angry:  I CANT BRING UP MY LITTLE DUDES ANYMORE THIS COMPUTER SUCKS I THINK


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

UIQEWHFLADSFBASDVC,MCXZVBZSILHGAWEHFA;SDHFA;WOEIHAWFANSC


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 03:00 PM~5540565
> *UIQEWHFLADSFBASDVC,MCXZVBZSILHGAWEHFA;SDHFA;WOEIHAWFANSC
> *


ok


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:02 PM~5540589
> *ok
> *


THAT MEANS FUCK YOU IN SWAHELY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

KKEPXOCNEOPED. DKEIIWSIDNSDOLFL!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 2 2006, 03:05 PM~5540620
> *KKEPXOCNEOPED.  DKEIIWSIDNSDOLFL!!!!!
> *


YOUR GERMAN IKNEW SOMETHING WAS FUCKED UP WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What the fuk is going on everyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2006, 03:09 PM~5540653
> *What the fuk is going on everyone?? :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING ITS PICK ON TROUBLE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 03:10 PM~5540667
> *NOTHING ITS PICK ON TROUBLE DAY :biggrin:
> *



Fuk yea!!! Oh shit, I don't have anything to pick him at........... :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2006, 03:11 PM~5540675
> *Fuk yea!!! Oh shit, I don't have anything to pick him at........... :angry:
> *


MAKE UP SOMETHING WE DID


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

uuuuuhhhhhhhhh.........................fuk, i can't think worth a shit right now.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DEW BLUE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2006, 03:13 PM~5540696
> *uuuuuhhhhhhhhh.........................fuk, i can't think worth a shit right now.
> *



fuk it, I'm going to sleep, pulled a 12 hour shift from 2am-2:30pm.

Tired, must sleep..........................Fuk, I can't pull up the rest of the little dudes either :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2006, 04:13 PM~5540696
> *uuuuuhhhhhhhhh.........................fuk, i can't think worth a shit right now.
> *



Welcome to the club :biggrin: .


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 2 2006, 04:21 PM~5540756
> *Welcome to the club  :biggrin: .
> *



I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU WERE SITTING BACK AND ONLY WATCHING


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 2 2006, 04:11 PM~5540682
> *MAKE UP SOMETHING WE DID
> *



YEAH YOU KEPT PICKING AT MY DICK.......QUEER


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 2 2006, 04:24 PM~5540771
> *
> *


you look "pooked out"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 2 2006, 04:23 PM~5540762
> *I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU WERE SITTING BACK AND ONLY WATCHING
> *



hahahahaha...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up foolio? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 2 2006, 03:17 PM~5540727
> *WHATS CRACKIN WEY*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

GUESS IM OFF TO H-TOWN LATER FOOLS


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 2 2006, 02:25 PM~5539608
> *You see the button on the picture? Use it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam its hot as fuck today!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

SO VEGAS HAS A NEW REGAL HUH... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm going to be needing access to a 220 volt mig soon.... was wondering if any shops here in the valley would be willing to let me use a spot in their shop for a few hours one saturday, I would pay an hourly fee for use of the shop space that would include use of the welder and plasma cutter if you have one. I'm going to be doing some work on my suspension that would only take around 3 hours max. Let me know whats up!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good morning....... :tongue: 
we're going out for breakfast.... c-ya


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 5 2006, 07:35 AM~5554151
> *I'm going to be needing access to a 220 volt mig soon.... was wondering if any shops here in the valley would be willing to let me use a spot in their shop for a few hours one saturday, I would pay an hourly fee for use of the shop space that would include use of the welder and plasma cutter if you have one. I'm going to be doing some work on my suspension that would only take around 3 hours max. Let me know whats up!
> *


Sorry Bro! My shop is not for rent.... :biggrin: J/k I could not resist responding to your request.... I don't have a shop either!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jun 5 2006, 10:53 AM~5555198
> *
> *



   Are you ready?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2006, 11:19 AM~5555046
> *Sorry Bro!  My shop is not for rent.... :biggrin:  J/k I could not resist responding to your request.... I don't have a shop either!
> *


I know it might seem like an odd request.... I'm just looking for access to a 220 volt mig, I like to do all the work on my car myself, esp. fabrication work. I just can't see paying $1200 for a welder just yet, when i only need it for about 3 hours.... I will have to buy one later on though when i start building my battery rack and all, but thats about a year away.... Anyone out there with a shop? I have $.... and I'll be needing pumps and hardlines later on!!.....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

everyone got jobs again suckers :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 5 2006, 02:21 PM~5555337
> *I know it might seem like an odd request.... I'm just looking for access to a 220 volt mig, I like to do all the work on my car myself, esp. fabrication work. I just can't see paying $1200 for a welder just yet, when i only need it for about 3 hours.... I will have to buy one later on though when i start building my battery rack and all, but thats about a year away.... Anyone out there with a shop? I have $.... and I'll be needing pumps and hardlines later on!!.....
> *


you can rent them. they even rent gas powered ones that run off generators so you need a 220
good luck


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 5 2006, 06:41 AM~5553643
> *SO VEGAS HAS A NEW REGAL HUH... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 5 2006, 12:21 PM~5555337
> *I know it might seem like an odd request.... I'm just looking for access to a 220 volt mig, I like to do all the work on my car myself, esp. fabrication work. I just can't see paying $1200 for a welder just yet, when i only need it for about 3 hours.... I will have to buy one later on though when i start building my battery rack and all, but thats about a year away.... Anyone out there with a shop? I have $.... and I'll be needing pumps and hardlines later on!!.....
> *




call up Todd at Streetlife or get ahold of JEN IN PHX on here


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up suckas!!!!!???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2006, 12:04 PM~5555257
> *
> Are you ready?
> *


hell ya..............da gas is gonna kill me thou...SD here we come :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jun 5 2006, 04:05 PM~5556648
> *hell ya..............da gas is gonna kill me thou...SD here we come :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Que Paso Compita? :biggrin: 

I see you!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey Ray did you see Wally Dogg from Compton on MTV last night it was on the new show Fast Inc.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 6 2006, 06:00 AM~5560123
> *Hey Ray did you see Wally Dogg from Compton on MTV last night it was on the new show Fast Inc.
> *


What up Bro!!!! How'd you like the Thunder?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 6 2006, 08:42 AM~5560269
> *What up Bro!!!! How'd you like the Thunder?
> *




MAAAAANNN............you passing gas again :angry:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 6 2006, 07:42 AM~5560269
> *What up Bro!!!! How'd you like the Thunder?
> *


It was nice finally hearing the thunder.......


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 6 2006, 06:54 AM~5560308
> *MAAAAANNN............you passing gas again :angry:
> *


Don't hate cause the monte sounds kick ass........what el camino? :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 6 2006, 07:00 AM~5560123
> *Hey Ray did you see Wally Dogg from Compton on MTV last night it was on the new show Fast Inc.
> *




damn... thats cool.... i wish i would have seen it.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 6 2006, 09:56 AM~5560629
> *Don't hate cause the monte sounds kick ass........what el camino? :uh:
> *



_"JUST CUZ ITS LOUD DONT MEAN ITS FAST"_

LOUD AND SLOW KINDA LIKE THE OWNER:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND OR HAS EVERYONE GONE SOFT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 6 2006, 01:28 PM~5561940
> *ANYTHING GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND OR HAS EVERYONE GONE SOFT
> *



KEEP PLAYING WITH IT IT'LL GET HARD


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

so whos down to get the friday night biglots going again?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THIS JUST IN! ADAM HAS ESCAPED :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 6 2006, 11:23 AM~5561904
> *"JUST CUZ ITS LOUD DONT MEAN ITS FAST"
> 
> LOUD AND SLOW KINDA LIKE THE OWNER:0
> *


 
Yup, that's right!!!

Just like you! "short, noisy and a little fucked up". :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm down,keep it on the west side


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what about the rest of you fuckers?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

lol........you muthafuckas have waaaa too much time on your hands :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 6 2006, 01:39 PM~5562336
> *Yup, that's right!!!
> 
> Just like you! "short, noisy and a little fucked up". :biggrin:
> *



a little fucked up.......i think A LOT FUCKED UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2006, 02:06 PM~5562537
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


oh ray.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 02:20 PM~5562693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> oh ray.....
> 
> ...


that's the best you can do?! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2006, 02:22 PM~5562711
> *that's the best you can do?! :biggrin:
> *



that picture is the best _you_ can do :0 ?

i dont have the time that you obviously have....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

who was the artist that painted this mural of you


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up???? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 02:23 PM~5562720
> *that picture is the best you can do  :0 ?
> 
> i dont have the time that you obviously have....
> ...


you got to admit that was a good pic :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up SCTB?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 6 2006, 01:09 PM~5562154
> *so whos down to get the friday night biglots going again?
> *


 :biggrin: 

UH I THINK EVERYONE ELSE IS MISSING THE POINT!!!!

but nonetheless I'm ready, been waiting....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up AZ just dropped in to say wuz up and that DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ will be carrying TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE when jen opens shop so if you need to get a copy just stroll on by


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*BIG*!!!!!!!!!!

:angry: 





:around:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

So what's going on Bubbz, you going to come join us on Friday nite at BigLots??? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 6 2006, 11:20 PM~5564912
> *So what's going on Bubbz, you going to come join us on Friday nite at BigLots??? :biggrin:
> *


you bringin the beer dawg!?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 6 2006, 09:20 PM~5564912
> *So what's going on Bubbz, you going to come join us on Friday nite at BigLots??? :biggrin:
> *



fuck around and get shot out on the west side.... :0  i like to keep all my body parts attached thank you...... j/j


naw but really...... just not feeling it this time around....


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2006, 05:08 PM~5556983
> *Que Paso Compita? :biggrin:
> 
> I see you!!!!!!!
> *



what's going on art I miss the meeting last sunday but I'll be there next meeting.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 6 2006, 09:21 PM~5564925
> *you bringin the beer dawg!?
> *


.

Sup foolio!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whens the next visit..... or shall I say, home hunting... 



SUP KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 09:25 PM~5564958
> *.
> 
> Sup foolio!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whens the next visit..... or shall I say, home hunting...
> ...




:wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 6 2006, 09:21 PM~5564925
> *you bringin the beer dawg!?
> *


 :biggrin: U KNOW!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2006, 04:11 PM~5563531
> *you got to admit that was a good pic :biggrin:
> *






i ain't got to admit shhheeeee-oooootttttttttt


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

haha my dad sent this to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :around:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:machinegun: :worship: :barf:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

pirate walks into a bar....




bartender say's "do you know you have a stearing wheel on your zipper"?





pirate say's "arrrr it's driving me nuts"




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

so how do you post pictures now?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 6 2006, 10:08 PM~5565475
> *haha my dad sent this to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuk yeah that's cool......."Ramone" is a pimp!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 7 2006, 06:59 AM~5566489
> *so how do you post pictures now?
> *



u ask your mom to do it for you......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 7 2006, 10:09 AM~5567038
> *u ask your mom to do it for you......
> *



is that what you do after your done taking a shit..........








ey...do you like your knew rainbow?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 7 2006, 09:11 AM~5567051
> *is that what you do after your done taking a shit..........
> ey...do you like your knew rainbow?
> *



:scrutinize: what the fuck are you talkin bout.......n e ways.....you owe us soooooooooo fuckin big......45 min to 2 hours of these fuckers talkin to us......just for your punk ass.......GIVE UP YOUR MONTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

$1000 a piece for those thingamjigs......and yer gettin 2........that should bring the price of the monte down to $1500......... :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

Whats up getting ready to go rep for AZ AND THE WESTCOAST!!!! and of course the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so I hope the midwest is ready. jusbcuz get to work fucker.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 7 2006, 06:56 AM~5566482
> *pirate walks into a bar....
> bartender say's "do you know you have a stearing wheel on your zipper"?
> pirate say's "arrrr it's driving me nuts"
> ...




uh, buddy, you need some new material.....


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

I think when we get back I'll start serving everyone again starting with Roman and Gab so you fuckers got a week or so to get ready..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 7 2006, 11:06 AM~5567742
> *I think when we get back I'll start serving everyone again starting with Roman and Gab so you fuckers got a week or so to get ready..
> *



*
DAAAAAAAAAMN! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i'm going out on a limb here,
but my guess is they are going to need *ALOT *more than a week :roflmao: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 7 2006, 12:53 PM~5567656
> *Whats up getting ready to go rep for AZ AND THE WESTCOAST!!!! and of course the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so I hope the midwest is ready.  jusbcuz get to work fucker.
> *


Where at? St. Louis? I was thinking about riding out there for the show


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 7 2006, 09:53 AM~5567656
> *Whats up getting ready to go rep for AZ AND THE WESTCOAST!!!! and of course the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so I hope the midwest is ready.  jusbcuz get to work fucker.
> *


"what the heck are you talking about anyways"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 7 2006, 12:13 PM~5567791
> *Where at? St. Louis? I was thinking about riding out there for the show
> *


yea the showdown it looks like it is going to be a good show :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 7 2006, 10:53 AM~5567656
> *Whats up getting ready to go rep for AZ AND THE WESTCOAST!!!! and of course the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so I hope the midwest is ready.  jusbcuz get to work fucker.
> *


Good luck Todd!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 7 2006, 12:21 PM~5567840
> *"what the heck are you talking about anyways"
> *



i think the lead went from his leg to his brain


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 7 2006, 12:40 PM~5568171
> *i think the lead went from his leg to his brain
> *



burgnash, slemoku ao michel wrouti trubel


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 7 2006, 01:49 PM~5568203
> *burgnash, slemoku ao michel wrouti trubel
> *




"_BUBBZ SAY WUTT"_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Jun 7 2006, 10:53 AM~5567656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: *Good luck out there... * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 7 2006, 10:53 AM~5567656
> *Whats up getting ready to go rep for AZ AND THE WESTCOAST!!!! and of course the BIG M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so I hope the midwest is ready.  jusbcuz get to work fucker.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 6 2006, 11:08 PM~5565475
> *haha my dad sent this to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 7 2006, 12:45 PM~5568491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No white walls! :thumbsdown: Ramone is slipping!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

cmon now im sure a white person made the movie. you think
they will put some 155/80R13's.........not
white boys like white letters
at least he got the spokes.....lol


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 7 2006, 03:16 PM~5568970
> *No white walls! :thumbsdown: Ramone is slipping!
> *



yup.....no whitewalls....no good


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wasabi?????!!!!!! :biggrin: 



whar up BUBBZ and 357 and everyone else!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 7 2006, 03:33 PM~5569077
> *cmon now im sure a white person made the movie. you think
> they will put some 155/80R13's.........not
> white boys like white letters
> ...


hey FUCKER I don't have white letters on anything I own :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 7 2006, 03:41 PM~5569142
> *yup.....no whitewalls....no good
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND TROUBLE TOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 7 2006, 05:02 PM~5569636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 7 2006, 05:04 PM~5569646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2006, 04:12 PM~5569377
> *Wasabi?????!!!!!! :biggrin:
> whar up BUBBZ and 357 and everyone else!
> *




sup AssMopp'n!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 7 2006, 06:12 PM~5569981
> *
> 
> 
> ...













OOOOO
OOOO
OOO
OO
O


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Why don't u two just get a room and get it over with :tongue:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 7 2006, 08:02 PM~5570591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thats a good one


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RAY.........YOU ALMOST MADE IT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

BIG RAY STUDDARD......WHENS YOUR NEW ALBUM COMIN OUT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AND YER IN D-12.......


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 7 2006, 10:04 PM~5571021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello AZ!! Yes, Todd and Leonard, Little Raul and Pops are on the way to St. Louis to break them the f*ck off!!!! :biggrin: 



Hope they dont forget to bring us some White Castles back!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 7 2006, 04:15 PM~5569703
> *AND TROUBLE TOOOOOOOOOO
> *


Whooooowhooooooo!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 7 2006, 09:29 PM~5571194
> *Hello AZ!!  Yes, Todd and Leonard, Little Raul and Pops are on the way to St. Louis to break them the f*ck off!!!!  :biggrin:
> Hope they dont forget to bring us some White Castles back!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 01:14 AM~5572119
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn, poor NENE, barely goes in AZSIDE, and look how you did him... hahahaha LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ray......put the mouse DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 01:24 AM~5572156
> *ray......put the mouse DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:angry: im bored :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 12:23 AM~5571992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 01:39 AM~5572237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 01:35 AM~5572215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HEY BITCH.........GIMME BACK MY GOD DAMN DOUGHNUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 357IN602, hoppers602, remione1, big ray


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW BOOK


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

what up homies :biggrin: finished packing just got on to see whats going on ,by the looks of the pics ALOT :0 :0 :0 well where headed out to St. Louie to rep the BIG AZ.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 8 2006, 01:59 AM~5572307
> *what up homies :biggrin: finished packing just got on to see whats going on ,by the looks of the pics ALOT :0  :0  :0 well where headed out to St. Louie to rep the BIG AZ.
> *


 :0 good luck homie!...me and adam are having our own battle :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OOOOOOOHHHHHH.........RIGHT THERE.....RIGHT THERE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

congrats on your movie :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 8 2006, 01:59 AM~5572307
> *what up homies :biggrin: finished packing just got on to see whats going on ,by the looks of the pics ALOT :0  :0  :0 well where headed out to St. Louie to rep the BIG AZ.
> *



:thumbsup: ......AZ aint got nothin to worry about.....you guys always make AZ proud......just be safe and COME BACK!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 02:01 AM~5572316
> *congrats on your movie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize: WTF


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

WHERE THE FUCK DID I PARK MY CAR


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

A MEMORABLE MOMENT AT RAY'S BALLET TRY OUTS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 12:14 AM~5572119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was too fucking halarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I vote for you Ray!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IM LOOKING FOR 4 165/80R13'S IF NE1 KNOWS WERE TO GET ANY CHEAPER THAN $23.00 ea. PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anybody know if Johnny is going to have his show this year? I heard they are tearing down the North Building of the Civic right now. If I remember right, the South Building is alot smaller.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 8 2006, 09:08 AM~5573300
> *IM LOOKING FOR 4 165/80R13'S IF NE1 KNOWS WERE TO GET ANY CHEAPER THAN $23.00 ea. PLEASE LET ME KNOW
> *


 :uh: cheap bastard


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 12:12 PM~5574153
> *:uh: cheap bastard
> *



FUCK YOU...................some people gotta drive there shit everyday


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 8 2006, 12:28 PM~5574569
> *FUCK YOU...................some people gotta drive there shit everyday
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 01:12 PM~5575071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



........................never mind I can't say it!...................Is that Shrek or.........?

I know! Let's see if anyone can guess who that big ugly green oger is! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Any of the Riderz know?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 02:12 PM~5575071




cheeesus RAY, you need a job... seriously from friend to friend, you REALLY do need a job... ... ... ... ... and *FAST*
www.azjobs.com - try it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jun 8 2006, 02:42 PM~5575255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

i just cant top this one


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ugh: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 8 2006, 02:58 PM~5575344
> *i just cant top this one
> 
> *



that ones disgusting.... :barf: :barf:


and why does everyone call me sarrah...?? thats what I want to KNOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i dont drink that much do i???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I NEVER SEEN THE LADY BUT EVERYONE 
SAYS YOU LOOK LIKE HER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Man, some people do need to get jobs!!!!



oh, what up????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just wondering, but does anybody shop at Safeway?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 8 2006, 04:32 PM~5575573
> *Just wondering, but does anybody shop at Safeway?
> *



FUK THERE ICE CREAM, I KNOW IM NOT BUYING IT.......
........... :ugh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 8 2006, 03:33 PM~5575579
> *FUK THERE ICE CREAM, I KNOW IM NOT BUYING IT
> *



don't buy todays date on the quarts!!!!!!
I LOST MY PEN SOMEWHERE!!!!





































j/k..................Its all good ice cream!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SARRAH'S BACK......"ARGH,ARGH,ARGH"


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 8 2006, 03:35 PM~5575600
> *don't buy todays date on the quarts!!!!!!
> I LOST MY PEN SOMEWHERE!!!!
> j/k..................Its all good ice cream!!!!!!!
> *



eeeewwwwwwwwwwww...... my gramma likes the carmel carribou .... YIKES!!! 

or shall i say lawsuit....HMM j/j


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Jun 8 2006, 03:20 PM~5575484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you dont want to start the computer wars do you... cuz i got plenty of photos of YOU!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0   


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 8 2006, 03:41 PM~5575650
> *eeeewwwwwwwwwwww...... my gramma likes the carmel carribou .... YIKES!!!
> 
> or shall i say lawsuit....HMM  j/j
> *




I said......"J/K".......duh!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 8 2006, 03:44 PM~5575689
> *I said......"J/K".......duh!
> *



dont 'duh' me!!! :angry: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


so thats the new job?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 8 2006, 03:46 PM~5575709
> *dont 'duh' me!!!    :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> so thats the new job?
> *



yea, I just run the machine and conveyors that package it.


sorry about the "duh" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out, gotta sleep, I go in at 2am-2:30pm


laters.................................


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_this ones for you troubs...._


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAMN RAY I THINK YOU WON KNOW GET A JOB :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 8 2006, 05:01 PM~5576180
> *DAMN RAY I THINK YOU WON KNOW GET A JOB :biggrin:
> *


no shit .... GET A JOB....!! 

in all fairness, ADAM had an 6.5 hour job today..... so he was unable to defend himself..... YET!   


wasupper BLUE  :wave:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 8 2006, 02:40 PM~5575245
> *........................never mind I can't say it!...................Is that Shrek or.........?
> 
> I know!
> ...


Who is DANNY BOY.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

Need the name of a good rim shop in the tempe area, caddy has a flat, looking to throw some 20s on it. Looking for good price on wheels and tires!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 8 2006, 02:45 PM~5575283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang girl, he's looking sexy in those overalls!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jun 8 2006, 07:16 PM~5576267
> *Need the name of a good rim shop in the tempe area, caddy has a flat, looking to throw some 20s on it. Looking for good price on wheels and tires!!
> *


How much u wanna sell the black 14's for?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The big M, I mean Big Ray


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 8 2006, 07:07 PM~5576815
> *How much u wanna sell the black 14's for?
> *


Yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jun 8 2006, 05:16 PM~5576267
> *Need the name of a good rim shop in the tempe area, caddy has a flat, looking to throw some 20s on it. Looking for good price on wheels and tires!!
> *


Why 20's  ? Anyways there's a shop right up the street from us at Street Beat Customs over on 7th AVe and the I10.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jun 8 2006, 05:16 PM~5576267
> *Need the name of a good rim shop in the tempe area, caddy has a flat, looking to throw some 20s on it. Looking for good price on wheels and tires!!
> *



20's? :uh: :barf:



Anyways... hit up Big Ben 602-228-9246 he'll hook you up...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

<---yuck, look @ your toes.... :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

nice bottle opener.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

"c'mon ray, suck it in....."


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OBJECT OF GAME: 

COUNT THE RAY'S ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 09:03 PM~5577466
> *nice bottle opener.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: daaaammmmmmnnn


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

_"....hmmmm, hairy balls on my chin.... "_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 09:05 PM~5577477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 09:05 PM~5577482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

oh shit.... hahahahahaha


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*ray in cartoon form*.....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 8 2006, 09:38 PM~5577675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

not trying interruppt your photo contest. but sunday at our shop we are having a free raffle for a set of 13/7 all chrome 100 spoke knock offs. from 11am- 1pm. listen to 99.3 or call us at 623.435.0222 for more info.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 9 2006, 05:52 AM~5578861
> *not trying interruppt your photo contest. but sunday at our shop we are having a free raffle for a set of 13/7 all chrome 100 spoke knock offs. from 11am- 1pm. listen to 99.3 or call us at 623.435.0222 for more info.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 9 2006, 04:52 AM~5578861
> *not trying interruppt your photo contest. but sunday at our shop we are having a free raffle for a set of 13/7 all chrome 100 spoke knock offs. from 11am- 1pm. listen to 99.3 or call us at 623.435.0222 for more info.
> *



What exactly is happening at your shop Sunday?? Did I miss a previous post?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2006, 10:35 AM~5580162
> *What exactly is happening at your shop Sunday??  Did I miss a previous post?
> *


 Its our Grand Opening, and we decidede to raffle some rims.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2006, 10:35 AM~5580162
> *What exactly is happening at your shop Sunday??  Did I miss a previous post?
> *


He's having his grand opening for his shop Manic Mechanics at 49th ave and glendale :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

ahhh you beat me to it fucker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks guys!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK YOU


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 09:55 AM~5580294
> *FUCK YOU
> *


"QUEER!"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2006, 11:13 AM~5580395
> *"QUEER!"
> *


QUEER :0 WHAT THE FUCK I EAT PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 10:46 AM~5580604
> *QUEER :0  WHAT THE FUCK I EAT PUSSY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN RED DOG :cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 9 2006, 08:26 AM~5579396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

whad up Blue!!!!!!!!!!! Who's going to SD?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ME AND TODD FOR SURE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I THINK RAY SHOULD GO TO HE HAS LOTS OF TIME TO FUCK AROUND ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 12:04 PM~5580693
> *I THINK RAY SHOULD GO TO HE HAS LOTS OF TIME TO FUCK AROUND ON HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP RAY RAY :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 8 2006, 07:07 PM~5576815
> *How much u wanna sell the black 14's for?
> *



Make me an offer on the 14s, they need new tires, other than that they are are in near perfect condition. Looking to get around $300 for them.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 9 2006, 12:02 PM~5580683
> *whad up Blue!!!!!!!!!!! Who's going to SD?
> *



we
are 
!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WAD UP BUBBZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 9 2006, 11:02 AM~5580683
> *whad up Blue!!!!!!!!!!! Who's going to SD?
> *


RIDERZ WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!taking the SS and d-boys cadi :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 9 2006, 11:58 AM~5580882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.................that is gross, spare us please!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 9 2006, 12:02 PM~5580683
> *whad up Blue!!!!!!!!!!! Who's going to SD?
> *


We are!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 9 2006, 12:56 PM~5580872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HI BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 12:04 PM~5580693
> *I THINK RAY SHOULD GO TO HE HAS LOTS OF TIME TO FUCK AROUND ON HERE :biggrin:
> *


hey its my day off!...and im going too :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 9 2006, 12:19 PM~5580778
> *we
> are
> !
> *


yeah! :cheesy: what are you guys taking?..oh uh never mind..... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 9 2006, 01:45 PM~5581119
> *hey its my day off!...and im going too :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT EVERYDAY OFF OR :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 01:47 PM~5581131
> *IS THAT EVERYDAY OFF OR  :biggrin:
> *


pretty much :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY JEN TELL YOUR SON I WANT MY CHEAT BOOK BACK OR LET ME BORROW IT A T LEAST


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What are you guys up to today???? 


Ray are we still flying out tomorrow????? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 9 2006, 01:44 PM~5581117
> *HI BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


what up fool,i see you been busy....dont worry i got some more for you...ill post them later :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up SCTB????? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 9 2006, 02:16 PM~5581246
> *What's up SCTB?????  :wave:
> *


just went and saw xmen 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND EVERYBODY IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 02:29 PM~5581314
> *FUCK THE WORLD AND EVERYBODY IN IT  :biggrin:
> *


thats a lil extreme


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 01:47 PM~5581139
> *HEY JEN TELL YOUR SON I WANT MY CHEAT BOOK BACK OR LET ME BORROW IT A T LEAST
> *


I'll get it back for you. 


Hi Ruben!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

coolio :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 9 2006, 03:17 PM~5581526
> *thats a lil extreme
> *


sorry if i pinched a nerve softy :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

wtf is going on!!!??? :biggrin: :wave: 


what up :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 9 2006, 04:18 PM~5581851
> *WHAT UP FOOL*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 9 2006, 03:38 PM~5581670
> *I'll get it back for you.
> Hi Ruben!!
> *




:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 9 2006, 12:46 PM~5580833
> *WAD UP BUBBZZZZZ :biggrin:
> *




wasssssup BLUE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 9 2006, 02:18 PM~5581261
> *just went and saw xmen 3 :biggrin:
> *


i have it on bootleg if you want a copy


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 9 2006, 10:44 PM~5583594
> *i have it on bootleg if you want a copy
> *




wasssup O.G. triple O.G. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 10 2006, 09:43 AM~5584920
> *wassup O.G. triple O.G.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its all materialistic :rofl:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5585420
> *its all materialistic :rofl:
> *


_

"whats the cheapest beer we can buy....hmm"

..."Steel Reserve, just what I'm drinking...."

"OH" _ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up AZ well the show was rained out but there was a little hop and STREET LIAFE busted that ass they show the mid-west boy how they do the damn thang lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 10 2006, 08:03 PM~5586405
> *
> 
> "whats the cheapest beer we can buy....hmm"
> ...


OMG............I hope to god you are not drinking Steele Reserve :0 I will buy u a case of Natural Light Ice next time


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 11 2006, 08:47 PM~5591730
> *OMG............I hope to god you are not drinking Steele Reserve :0 I will buy u a case of Natural Light Ice next time
> *


LOL!!! Memories!! Long story from when we went to Compton. It was absolutely hilarious! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Props to Todd and Leonard for serving up the midwest!!!  

Leonard won MIDWEST KING OF THE STREETS with the 64!!!! And Todd won in the double pump class with Joe's (JUSBCUZ) green Elco!

Way to go guys!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: TEAM AZ DOES IT AGAIN!!!
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## coco3577 (Apr 12, 2005)

This up coming saterday June17,2006 I am trying to draw the croud to the restaurant.6pm till close. we have a big parking lot on the north side where the old K-Mart use to be. so i am offering buy 1 meal and get the second one half off. must have cars up ther to get the deal or print this off. (doesn't include full racks of ribs,v2 and family meal deal)



Bar-B-Q</span>735 East bell Road :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 11 2006, 09:53 PM~5592146
> *Props to Todd and Leonard for serving up the midwest!!!
> 
> Leonard won MIDWEST KING OF THE STREETS with the 64!!!!  And Todd won in the double pump class with Joe's (JUSBCUZ) green Elco!
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Congrats to Street Life.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 11 2006, 09:53 PM~5592146
> *Props to Todd and Leonard for serving up the midwest!!!
> 
> Leonard won MIDWEST KING OF THE STREETS with the 64!!!!  And Todd won in the double pump class with Joe's (JUSBCUZ) green Elco!
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIES.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5585420
> *its all materialistic :rofl:
> *



"sorry homie.....i just spent all my money on condoms and crazy glue" :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: Hola Pinches! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 12 2006, 12:18 PM~5594983
> *"sorry homie.....i just spent all my money on condoms and crazy glue" :biggrin:
> *


"if your gonna do it, do it right"


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey ray did you hear adam & jaimie got jobs.











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

yer a loser


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

did you get the message about the car?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 11 2006, 08:38 PM~5591661
> *wuz up AZ well the show was rained out but there was a little hop and STREET LIAFE busted that ass they show the mid-west boy how they do the damn thang lol
> *


Any pics?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am trying to get at my boy and get his pics so i can post them


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 12 2006, 06:22 PM~5596871
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  holy shit


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco3577_@Jun 12 2006, 12:58 AM~5592890
> *This up coming saterday June17,2006 I am trying to draw the croud to the restaurant.6pm till close. we have a big parking lot on the north side where the old K-Mart use to be. so i am offering buy 1 meal and get the second one half off. must have cars up ther to get the deal or print this off. (doesn't include full racks of ribs,v2 and family meal deal)
> Bar-B-Q</span>735 East bell Road :biggrin:
> *


where's this at??? I can bring up a few mini trucks.... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 12 2006, 08:39 PM~5597791
> *where's this at??? I can bring up a few mini trucks.... :biggrin:
> *



Think that's 7th st (or ave) and bell road... :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yeah its 7th street and bell by the fry's, it's my homies restaraunt he'll treat you right :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 12 2006, 09:13 PM~5597962
> *yeah its 7th street and bell by the fry's, it's my homies restaraunt he'll treat you right :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I have a truck and possibly a lowrider bike coming!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 12 2006, 09:13 PM~5597962
> *yeah its 7th street and bell by the fry's, it's my homies restaraunt he'll treat you right :thumbsup:
> *



Sup Fred :wave: :biggrin: So who's all going? I might convince a couple guys to roll out there...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I don't know who all will be going, but i'm gonna head up there though


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 11 2006, 09:53 PM~5592146
> *Props to Todd and Leonard for serving up the midwest!!!
> 
> Leonard won MIDWEST KING OF THE STREETS with the 64!!!!  And Todd won in the double pump class with Joe's (JUSBCUZ) green Elco!
> ...


*

GIA-BOYYYYYEEEEEEEE!!!
like anybody's really surprised.... :0 :0 
BIG PROPS!!!!! *



more big props to TODD for sportin' the DOPEMANS.... hahaha !







 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 12 2006, 01:15 PM~5595294
> *hey ray did you hear adam & jaimie got jobs.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh shit! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 13 2006, 12:30 AM~5598821
> *
> 
> GIA-BOYYYYYEEEEEEEE!!!
> ...


yeugh! good job homies!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 12 2006, 11:32 PM~5598823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Signed:

Y're hero.......Todd :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 12 2006, 05:22 PM~5596871
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah thats the shit!............Reaching out and busting that ass!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ITS FUKN HOT OUTSIDE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 13 2006, 02:32 PM~5602014
> *ITS FUKN HOT OUTSIDE
> *


'sup homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 13 2006, 03:32 PM~5602014
> *ITS FUKN HOT OUTSIDE
> *



I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2006, 08:00 AM~5599701
> *Signed:
> 
> Y're hero.......Todd :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up Stan?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll see you up there Fred!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 13 2006, 07:00 PM~5602913
> *I'll see you up there Fred!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 13 2006, 09:10 PM~5603978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD










:biggrin: 




BIG M 4 LIFE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 14 2006, 09:31 AM~5606215
> *FUCK THE WORLD
> :biggrin:
> BIG M 4 LIFE
> *


So did you go the Mid West with Todd?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 14 2006, 12:15 PM~5606764
> *So did you go the Mid West with Todd?
> *


NO


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey Blue,

Was that you that set off the fire alarms at the Wal-Marts on the westside. I know your a disgruntal customer ever since your brick accident.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Rollerz Only Going Live in the 602


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

love the bartender


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jun 14 2006, 09:32 PM~5609928
> *love the bartender
> 
> 
> ...


Could you wait 'till they all opened their eyes????


Once you get lower than the eyes, they all look good! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jun 15 2006, 07:56 AM~5611353
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Better! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 15 2006, 01:47 PM~5613342
> *       TTT!
> *


Oh oh! What's up with the ??? for the car club?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2006, 07:35 AM~5617055
> *:wave:
> *


*
whats up arti-choke!! *
ART BUCK AND I DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K !

"*Buddys don't let buddys look like jackasses on L.I.L*."</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>
is that for troubs..? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 16 2006, 09:57 AM~5618149
> *
> whats up arti-choke!!
> ART BUCK AND I DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K !
> ...


 
BUBBZ!!!!!!!!!!!What up Homie Girl!

and yes it is for Trouble :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ANYBODY WANNA HOP TONIGHT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2006, 01:04 PM~5618897
> *BUBBZ!!!!!!!!!!!What up Homie Girl!
> 
> and yes it is for Trouble :biggrin:
> *





hahahahahahaha ..... now *THATS *a buddy! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

aaaaawwwwwwwwww ccccccccccchhhhhhhhhiiiitttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats happ'n'n ASSMOPPN! (AZMOBN) :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5619225
> *BACKYARD SAID WHATS CRACKIN</span>*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 16 2006, 03:24 PM~5619376
> *whats happ'n'n ASSMOPPN! (AZMOBN)    :biggrin:
> *



what up STUBBZ!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 16 2006, 04:27 PM~5619389
> *BACKYARD SAID WHATS CRACKIN
> *



HES _SCUUURRRED _


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

What's up fukkers.....I'm coming for dat ass real soon!!! Be ready AZ!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 16 2006, 04:34 PM~5619439
> *What's up fukkers.....I'm coming for dat ass real soon!!!  Be ready AZ!!!!
> *



HOPE YOUR CAR DONT FALL APART LIKE EVERYONE ELSES :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 16 2006, 03:35 PM~5619442
> *HOPE YOUR CAR DONT FALL APART LIKE EVERYONE ELSES :biggrin:
> *



that includes yours than foolio...


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 16 2006, 02:35 PM~5619442
> *HOPE YOUR CAR DONT FALL APART LIKE EVERYONE ELSES :biggrin:
> *


My shit's done right....it dont fall apart and it's drivable! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 16 2006, 03:37 PM~5619455
> *My shit's done right....it dont fall apart and it's drivable! :biggrin:
> *



lets see it.... post a pic...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 16 2006, 04:36 PM~5619448
> *that includes yours than foolio...
> *



LAST IVE SEEN I HAD THE SAME CAR HOPPING ALMOST EVERY SUNDAY  
EVERYONE ELSE HAS TO "THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO BUY ANOTHER"


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 16 2006, 02:38 PM~5619460
> *lets see it.... post a pic...
> *


you know what my other car looked like....you were tryin to get a ride in it.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 16 2006, 04:40 PM~5619484
> *you know what my other car looked like....you were tryin to get a ride in it.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 16 2006, 03:40 PM~5619484
> *you know what my other car looked like....you were tryin to get a ride in it.....
> *


ohhhhh heeellllllllllllllllllllll nnooooooo! 


thats just wrong to call me out like that..... knowing that aint true.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TROUBLE[/i]@Jun 16 2006 said:


> [/b]


HE SAID EVERYTIME HE SEE'S YOU YOU GOT AN EXCUSE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good afternoon!! What's up with you guys??? Damn homegirl, who's your new friend??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 16 2006, 03:48 PM~5619534
> *Good afternoon!!  What's up with you guys???  Damn homegirl, who's your new friend??? :biggrin:
> *


you tell me......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out, moving!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 16 2006, 04:47 PM~5619527
> *HE SAID EVERYTIME HE SEE'S YOU YOU GOT AN EXCUSE :biggrin:
> *



tell him im cuming over..................................................
....................................................................................
..........................................................over his face


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 16 2006, 04:48 PM~5619534
> *Good afternoon!!  What's up with you guys???  Damn homegirl, who's your new friend??? :biggrin:
> *




"you memer................memer that time she was trying to get a ride" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 16 2006, 03:40 PM~5619484
> *you know what my other car looked like....you were tryin to get a ride in it.....
> *


ANYBODY GOT THE # TO "BODYBAGS R US"?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:around: wHO DAT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up HOMIES............


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

no :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

What's up hoppers602 will u be my buddy


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up ,ready for diego guys??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2006, 11:35 PM~5621478
> *What up HOMIES............
> *




blah blah --   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sup hopperito


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it is dead in here no pics lmao well just dropping to say wuz upper


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2006, 03:51 PM~5613621
> *Oh oh!  What's up with the ??? for the car club?
> *






 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 16 2006, 10:54 PM~5621528
> *what up ,ready for diego guys??? :biggrin:
> *


just about!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 17 2006, 07:04 AM~5622452
> * :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup Stalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 17 2006, 08:13 AM~5622499
> *'sup Stalker
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: Qvo homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Anybody down for a cruise next saturday? * :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 17 2006, 11:02 PM~5625640
> *Anybody down for a cruise next saturday?   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: what u aint going to diego?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 17 2006, 11:02 PM~5625640
> *Anybody down for a cruise next saturday?   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 17 2006, 11:02 PM~5625640
> *Anybody down for a cruise next saturday?   :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR, AS ALWAYS....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

cruise night, 6 months ago... 








its the only pic that came out ok, in the darkness.... not as good as '73 Rivi, or Knightstalker....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 17 2006, 11:20 PM~5625750
> *:uh: what u aint going to diego?
> *




 no *$ $ $ $* 



Unless ur offering to take me along? :biggrin: J/K


Just don't forget to take plenty of pics homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue+Jun 18 2006, 12:16 AM~5625954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

some people are meeting at the car wash @ 6...if your interested in cruising tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

me and 73rivi were talking bout getting a cruise going for saturday night after the sun goes down and it cools off............a little...........for those of us with NO a/c


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 18 2006, 11:56 PM~5630575
> *me and 73rivi were talking bout getting a cruise going for saturday night after the sun goes down and it cools off............a little...........for those of us with NO a/c
> *


I SEE PLOTING WITH OUT ME U FUCKERS KNOW I'M GOING TO S.D/ FOR THE LRM SHOW


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

going to sd :nono:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up Todd


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 19 2006, 12:18 AM~5630664
> *going to sd :nono:
> *


ya u can't go the big i can only have 2 cars and 30 members at each show


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 19 2006, 12:23 AM~5630682
> *what up Todd
> *


sup Fred!!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

:buttkick:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

whats everone doing up so late??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

shit this isn't late :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

had a good fathers day


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 19 2006, 12:42 AM~5630721
> *had a good fathers day
> *


those kids are yours!!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

well thank you :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

what up fred dog


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

not a damn thing just working on a motor :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

well im out later homies


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm out too . Later


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

how can you be working on a motor......but yer on the computtr


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

work on it a lil bit come back in, work on it a lil bit come back in, and repeat :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning Jen!! 
How's everyone? :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 19 2006, 12:40 PM~5632909
> *BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 19 2006, 12:13 AM~5630647
> *I SEE PLOTING WITH OUT ME U FUCKERS  KNOW I'M GOING TO S.D/ FOR THE LRM SHOW
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 18 2006, 11:56 PM~5630575
> *me and 73rivi were talking bout getting a cruise going for saturday night after the sun goes down and it cools off............a little...........for those of us with NO a/c
> *


I'm definately coming out for this. Let us know!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 20 2006, 06:36 AM~5637439
> *What up folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what the fuck are you doing up that early in the morning? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up??


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what up fucker..............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nothing! making breakfast!!!! You?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

kickin it.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 20 2006, 11:21 AM~5639035
> *kickin it.....
> *



kickin it like fried chicken!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 20 2006, 11:44 AM~5639194
> *kickin it like fried chicken!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 20 2006, 11:57 AM~5639299
> *WTF!!!!!!!
> *


you know ray.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 20 2006, 11:56 AM~5639290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what ever happened to the wagon?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP BUBBZ :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

RAY YOU GOING TO DIEGO


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 20 2006, 12:36 PM~5639515
> *WHAT UP BUBBZ :biggrin:
> *


BLUUUUUE! WASSUPPER! YOU HAVE A GOOD FATHERS DAY....?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 20 2006, 12:37 PM~5639518
> *RAY YOU GOING TO DIEGO
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 20 2006, 12:27 PM~5639455
> *what ever happened to the wagon?
> *



thought you knew...
body off wrapping frame....just picked up a 2nd one that we are taking to STREETLIFE, once we get the motor up to par... tranny was done last week, @ the engine shop now... 

then to STREEEET LLLIIIIIEEE FFUUUHHH!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 20 2006, 12:46 PM~5639595
> *thought you knew...
> body off  wrapping frame....just picked up a 2nd one that we are taking to STREETLIFE, once we get the motor up to par... tranny was done last week, @ the engine shop now...
> 
> ...


ok...you need to stay off that shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 20 2006, 01:27 PM~5639455
> *what ever happened to the wagon?
> *


they donated it to "BLUE" now he can take all his kids out


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 20 2006, 01:46 PM~5639595
> *thought you knew...
> body off  wrapping frame....just picked up a 2nd one that we are taking to STREETLIFE, once we get the motor up to par... tranny was done last week, @ the engine shop now...
> 
> ...



just talked to Adam and he said whats this "we" shit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 20 2006, 01:25 PM~5639819
> *just talked to Adam and he said whats this "we" shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey ray.....the video was cool as fuck


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 20 2006, 02:28 PM~5639836
> *hey ray.....the video was cool as fuck
> *



SO RAYS MAKING PORN NOW OR WHAT?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 20 2006, 12:11 PM~5639395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sux homey.if ur ever in h-town i'll take u 2 a local bar garanteed 2 get u layed.....by a female :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 20 2006, 01:25 PM~5639819
> *just talked to Adam and he said whats this "we" shit
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5639683
> *ok...you need to stay off that shit.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 20 2006, 01:33 PM~5639882
> *SO RAYS MAKING PORN NOW OR WHAT?
> *


yeah......its called "ray does mcdonalds"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 20 2006, 01:36 PM~5639907
> *that sux homey.if ur ever in h-town i'll take u 2 a local bar garanteed 2 get u layed.....by a female :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: good looking out :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 20 2006, 01:28 PM~5639836
> *hey ray.....the video was cool as fuck
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 20 2006, 01:47 PM~5639987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the only one i see in back of the bus is adam... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

does the bus hop to lmfao


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 20 2006, 12:25 PM~5639819
> *just talked to Adam and he said whats this "we" shit
> *


Maybe she's french.... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So wassup with saturday? Just talk or is something gonna happen? :angry: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yeah,no shit????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning......a little dead in here.......I know another secret!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 21 2006, 11:24 AM~5645764
> *Good morning......a little dead in here.......I know another secret!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can I take a guess???? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 21 2006, 01:15 AM~5643548
> *So wassup with saturday? Just talk or is something gonna happen? :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



YES......its really gonna happen.....talked to RIVI today......he is setting it up for saturday night......he will be in later to do the CRUISE NIGHT POST.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 21 2006, 01:16 AM~5643555
> *yeah,no shit????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *



WAHHHHHHHH :tears:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

what up what up...... 
yes, its on for saturday night.....


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 21 2006, 01:46 PM~5646133
> *what up what up......
> yes, its on for saturday night.....
> *


thought you guys were going to SD?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 21 2006, 02:11 PM~5646268
> *thought you guys were going to SD?
> *



no s.d. ..... prolly over the 4th of july . . . how 'bout you?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 21 2006, 01:04 PM~5645901
> *YES......its really gonna happen.....talked to RIVI today......he is setting it up for saturday night......he will be in later to do the CRUISE NIGHT POST.
> *



:0 73rivi is gonna be on layitlow? Oh shit let me fall to the floor :worship: 


Well i'm down... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 21 2006, 02:20 PM~5646317
> *:0 73rivi is gonna be on layitlow? Oh shit let me fall to the floor :worship:
> Well i'm down...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
take a picture while your down there....  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 21 2006, 12:04 PM~5645901
> *YES......its really gonna happen.....talked to RIVI today......he is setting it up for saturday night......he will be in later to do the CRUISE NIGHT POST.
> *


"WHO?"

Buuuuullllllllllssssssshhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 21 2006, 02:20 PM~5646320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> take a picture while your down there....    :0  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2006, 02:27 PM~5646360
> *"WHO?"
> 
> 
> *



That's what i said... till i remembered there was a guy around here that was nicknamed black sox? and took badass pics? i think he had a rivi too... :dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2006, 02:27 PM~5646360
> *"WHO?"
> 
> Buuuuullllllllllssssssshhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt :uh:
> *


whats up Artichoke!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 21 2006, 02:38 PM~5646436
> *That's what i said... till i remembered there was a guy around here that was nicknamed black sox? and took badass pics? i think he had a rivi too... :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



man, he had his black socks on the other day... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 21 2006, 02:41 PM~5646463
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 21 2006, 01:05 PM~5645908
> *WAHHHHHHHH :tears:
> *


hey fuck head i'll give you something to cry about :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 21 2006, 04:25 PM~5646777
> *hey fuck head i'll give you something to cry about :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 20 2006, 01:24 PM~5639810
> *they donated it to "BLUE" now he can take all his kids out
> *


BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahahahahahaahahahha
Man just look at those patterns shine....and oh yeah Martha too!!!!!

Ok this is how its goin down!!!!!

*Please no alcohol. bud, glass, crack, buddha...whatever...*</span>
THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LETS PUT IT DOWN AND MAKE THIS A WEEKLY EVENT FOR THE VALLEY RIDERS.
OF COURSE STREETSTARS (ME) WILL BE FILMING!!!

Thanks for all the support you guys have given me in the past! Thanks Adam, Jamie, and james for the kick in the ass to get em going again.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

good luck an have fun AZ SIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup Johnny! Where the hell u been? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2006, 08:36 PM~5647695
> *
> 
> 
> ...





so a :buttkick: is all you needed huh?

Qvo Johnny... I'll be there for sure homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*OK ROLL CALL....WHOS COMING..WHOS BITCHIN OUT?!?!?!?!*_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Jun 21 2006, 08:36 PM~5647695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



count us in.... 
the 3 of us.....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

me + 2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I dont think *my lincoln* will be ready to cruise....guess I'll have to drive my truck! :biggrin: Guess I just ruined the secret!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW, I do have Traditional Lowrider magazines available!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 21 2006, 11:06 PM~5648561
> *BTW, I do have Traditional Lowrider magazines available!!!!
> *



Save me one of each cover jen :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2006, 10:28 PM~5648333
> *OK ROLL CALL....WHOS COMING..WHOS BITCHIN OUT?!?!?!?!
> *



You know I'm down homie...  


























































These were from my camera phone... shitty but this time they'll be better..


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5648533
> *I dont think my lincoln will be ready to cruise....guess I'll have to drive my truck! :biggrin:  Guess I just ruined the secret!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HEY REMI, YOU GOIN :biggrin: MUCH LOVE.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5648533
> *I dont think my lincoln will be ready to cruise....guess I'll have to drive my truck! :biggrin:   Guess I just ruined the secret!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



oh shit, JENS GOT JUICE! "_you got the juice now homie_" 
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S H O M E G I R L !! !! !! !! 









> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 21 2006, 11:51 PM~5648763
> *You know I'm down homie...
> 
> 
> *



hey, i 'member that night.... good pics (AS ALWAYS) Knightstalker.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 22 2006, 12:14 AM~5648856
> *HEY REMI, YOU GOIN  :biggrin: MUCH LOVE.
> *



WHAT UP ROGIE ROGUE! MAN, YOU MADE HIS NIGHT... FUCK THAT... YOU MADE HIS YEAR.... *YOU* OF ALL PEOPLE KNOW WHAT A BIG DEAL IT IS FOR HIM... BIG PROPS ROGUE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

(and yes, we're roll'n out together!)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 22 2006, 12:13 AM~5648845
> *:0 nice :biggrin:
> *




I'm liking that avatar Rogue... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: have fun guys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 22 2006, 12:14 AM~5648856
> *HEY REMI, YOU GOIN  :biggrin: MUCH LOVE.
> *


YES! like old times more ways than one.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2006, 09:28 PM~5648333
> *OK ROLL CALL....WHOS COMING..WHOS BITCHIN OUT?!?!?!?!
> *


 
Have fun!!!! The Riderz are headed to San Diego!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna show the SS and Bud Lac!!!!!!!

We will make the next cruize fo sho!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 22 2006, 12:22 AM~5648910
> *I'm liking that avatar Rogue...  :biggrin:
> *


gotta represent my team to the fullest :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 22 2006, 12:18 AM~5648881
> *WHAT UP ROGIE ROGUE! MAN, YOU MADE HIS NIGHT... FUCK THAT... YOU MADE HIS YEAR.... YOU OF ALL PEOPLE KNOW WHAT A BIG DEAL IT IS FOR HIM...  BIG PROPS ROGUE!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (and yes, we're roll'n out together!)
> *


aw shucks :biggrin: I HAVE ALOT OF LOVE FOR REMI. WELL COUNT ME IN SOUNDS LIKE FUN


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

i can't believe this topic is still going, i havent been on here in a while and I came to check it out and its still on the first page, good job carnales.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2006, 08:03 AM~5649800
> *Have fun!!!!  The Riderz are headed to San Diego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Gonna show the SS and Bud Lac!!!!!!!
> 
> We will make the next cruize fo sho!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good lookin' out *PHOENIX RIDERZ *--- way to rep AZ !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


be safe, *HAVE FUN*, & come back!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 22 2006, 07:05 AM~5649532
> *good morning AZ!!!
> *


'mornin' --- you coming out saturday???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

peek-a-boo!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

adam said he's ready for the cruise on saturday


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 22 2006, 10:38 AM~5650821
> *adam said he's ready for the cruise on saturday
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: 


Funny shit, I'm out, heading ocer to the mall to pick up some things for the trip, then to work.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

and bubbz is almost ready...she just needs to shave :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 22 2006, 10:47 AM~5650879
> *and bubbz is almost ready...she just needs to shave :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

your sick fuker! 


thats cool... cuz i got a REAL picture of you @ McDonalds..... now, if only i knew how to get the pic off my phone........... hmmm.... JUST WAIT!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 22 2006, 10:19 AM~5651076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! this just made me crack up....good come back! Although Ray's was good also..... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just talked to ROLL'N and his girl is about to give birth!! Congrats and good luck with BABY ROLL'N #2!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 22 2006, 12:01 PM~5651287
> *Just talked to ROLL'N and his girl is about to give birth!!  Congrats and good luck with BABY ROLL'N #2!
> *



she was 5 centimeters on sunday.... he said he thought she would have popped monday..... poor thing....... GOOD LUCK ROLL'N


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 22 2006, 12:01 PM~5651287
> *Just talked to ROLL'N and his girl is about to give birth!!  Congrats and good luck with BABY ROLL'N #2!
> *


congrats jamal!!!i have the exclusive


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

IT'S A BOY!!! Baby was 8lbs 2oz. Mom and baby are doing great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

no one is safe on LIL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

back to adam... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: Cochinos














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JENNIFER WHAT UP WITH THE MAGAZINES?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 22 2006, 12:27 PM~5651429
> *IT'S A BOY!!!  Baby was 8lbs 2oz.  Mom and baby are doing great!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



congrats to jamal :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 12:38 PM~5651472
> *JENNIFER WHAT UP WITH THE MAGAZINES?
> *


come by and get em!! They are going fast!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 22 2006, 12:52 PM~5651545
> *come by and get em!!  They are going fast!
> *


how many issues are out?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

last one...








have a nice day adam!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 22 2006, 12:53 PM~5651555
> *how many issues are out?
> *


2 July's (got 2 copies of each left) reorder 4 more of each. August will be out soon.



KNIGHTSTALKER.....i saved you one of each! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

aug will be there next week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

congrat roll'n on the new baby


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 22 2006, 01:21 PM~5651710
> *2 July's (got 2 copies of each left)  reorder 4 more of each.  August will be out soon.
> KNIGHTSTALKER.....i saved you one of each! :biggrin:
> *




Thx Jen! :biggrin:


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Damn, Ray......that's some funny shit!! and Jamie don't let this fool get off without some more payback.....Jen save me some!!!! Just had to pop in and say what up to all........


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

congrats jamal,

big props to rouge. homie you didnt have to sell me back the car but you did. that means alot to me, i know how much you liked her. nothing but love dog, you can have james for the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 22 2006, 04:48 PM~5652808
> *congrats jamal,
> 
> big props to rouge. homie you didnt have to sell me back the car but you did. that means alot to me, i know how much you liked her. nothing but love dog, you can have james for the weekend. :biggrin:
> *



HEY......JAMES IS MY BITCH.....GET YER OWN :biggrin: 

OK RAY......I GUESS YA DIDNT LEARN THE FIRST TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Adam you have to learn to share! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

sup fred


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 22 2006, 04:57 PM~5652848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Adam you have to learn to share! :biggrin:
> *


i failed that portion of kindergarten


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 22 2006, 05:21 PM~5652954
> *sup fred
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 22 2006, 09:34 AM~5650348
> *'mornin' --- you coming out saturday???
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup ray what you up to?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 22 2006, 04:48 PM~5652808
> *congrats jamal,
> 
> big props to rouge. homie you didnt have to sell me back the car but you did. that means alot to me, i know how much you liked her. nothing but love dog, you can have james for the weekend. :biggrin:
> *


lube him up and put him some go go boots on and ship him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 22 2006, 09:54 PM~5653661
> *sup ray what you up to?
> *


whats crackalackin homeboy! Don't forget about your dawg


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE MAGAZINES JENNIFER!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 23 2006, 09:01 AM~5656285
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE MAGAZINES JENNIFER!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it jen what i tell you DLK is going to be #1 weare doing the damn thang now i just got to get a shop lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn you guys have been busy ive been trying to catch up, but some people gotta work sometimes


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 23 2006, 11:20 AM~5657324
> *Damn you guys have been busy ive been trying to catch up, but some people gotta work sometimes
> *


'sup !


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 23 2006, 03:07 PM~5657842
> *'sup !
> *






_CHILLIN_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 23 2006, 03:56 PM~5658049
> *CHILLIN
> *


have Chalio call me bro


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 23 2006, 03:58 PM~5658062
> *have Chalio call me bro
> *



HES CALLIN


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

any EAST SIDERS want to journey out there with us.....?
PM me or 357.... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 23 2006, 12:52 AM~5655083
> *whats crackalackin homeboy! Don't forget about your dawg
> *


NEVER!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 22 2006, 07:54 PM~5653661
> *sup ray what you up to?
> *


nothing much tryng to leave to SD in a few hours...damn i better get to bed...oh yeah tell homie that im ready for him to put my sons bike back together :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 24 2006, 04:23 AM~5660758
> *nothing much tryng to leave to SD in a few hours...damn i better get to bed...oh yeah tell homie that im ready for him to put my sons bike back together :biggrin:
> *




Wassup Ray... tell everyone going out there good luck.. bring back some good pics homie...  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 24 2006, 04:23 AM~5660758
> *nothing much tryng to leave to SD in a few hours...damn i better get to bed...oh yeah tell homie that im ready for him to put my sons bike back together :biggrin:
> *


I'll let him kno!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 24 2006, 04:23 AM~5660758
> *nothing much tryng to leave to SD in a few hours...damn i better get to bed...oh yeah tell homie that im ready for him to put my sons bike back together :biggrin:
> *




have a good time ray.... represent and be safe...... tell all the other AZ HOMIES ''good luck'' & we're all cheerin' em on from home!!!! 
see everybody else tonight .... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jun 24 2006, 10:34 AM~5661478
> *:wave:
> *



howdy partna !!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 24 2006, 10:33 AM~5661477
> *have a good time ray.... represent and be safe...... tell all the other AZ HOMIES ''good luck'' & we're all cheerin' em on from home!!!!
> see everybody else tonight .... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: cool thanks...im off to get my rental. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

some of the east siders probably wont be there til 7:30-8 cuz of the heat......too damn hot to be sitting in a parking lot so were probably gonna wait til the sun goes down a little bit


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hope you guys had fun out there... Damn radiator on the monte carlos is fucked... can't even get around the block without heating up :angry: :burn:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2006, 08:53 PM~5663880
> *Hope you guys had fun out there... Damn radiator on the monte carlos is fucked... can't even get around the block without heating up :angry: :burn:
> *




ooooh, thats why you were late.... sorry to hear that..... *BUT *glad you made it anyways!!!! we just got home a bit ago..... will post pictures tmrw....... 


what a great turnout!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Are you guys gonna be out there next week? Maybe I'll roll too.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Yes we are...the cruise was a huge success. We had almost 25 cars cruise down to the sonin and last count was near 40! We closed the place down...and still had riders in the lot afterwards!

Huge thanks to Impressive, New Image, Genuine, Ivan and his crew, Jesus with the blue monte and el og con the 62, Desperados, Benny with the 55, Slow Lane, High Rollerz, Jennifer and also my wife for doing stunt driving while I was hangin halfway out the car!!!! Lets do it again next saturday!

We will meet at the the same place around 8:00 and cruise down...dont be late beacsue we will prompty leave at 8:45!!

Thanks agan to everyone that showed up...without your support these things dont happen.*_


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

where are the pics from last night?...


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey AZ, i have some rims for sale, 14x7 up front and 14x6 in the rear. They have black dishes and chrome spokes. Asking 250, they need new tires. Pm me for details. They need to be sold in the next two weeks.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jun 25 2006, 10:58 PM~5668471
> *where are the pics from last night?...
> *


yeah where are the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Good morning AZ

Sorry I said I was coming out on Saturday but I got sick from being out in the heat all day. I will be out this Saturday tho!!! Fo sho!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz+Jun 25 2006, 10:58 PM~5668471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY PICTURES SUCK....... BUT I'LL POST 'EM ANYWAYS.... 
Knightstalker should have some to post too.....   



on the way to riverview


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

@ riverview ------ might uhv had sum water spots..... my bad


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

you guys are gonna laugh ... cuz me pictures are really really bad.... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: but, i guess they are better than nothing... right?? RIGHT?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:uh: :uh: JUSBCUZ, THIS IS A GREAT ONE OF YOU AND CALICAT ... 









@ the AM.PM


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ok...finally... a couple good pictures... 4 hours later.... i finally get the hang of it...  



"So I grabbed Joe like this,....." :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up guys..here are some pics from sd show :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

thats all i have,hope yall enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 26 2006, 01:02 PM~5670887
> *thats all i have,hope yall enjoy :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Got there late... here's a couple i took at the cruise...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 26 2006, 01:02 PM~5670887
> *thats all i have,hope yall enjoy :biggrin:
> *



Nice pics homie... :thumbsup: It's like i was there... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

That's all i got that's worth posting...  It should be alot better next weekend...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

very nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

All the cars look "Great". You guys are doing a "Great" job out there. Look liked a lota fun.............I'm gonna try to make it next time.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK OFF


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

AZ'rs REPPIN in San Diego Phoenix Riderz, Majestics, Klique, Rollerz Only, Mi Vida and Group.....sorry if I missed anyone.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I WANNA SEE MORE PICS OF THE ENGINE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 27 2006, 01:59 PM~5678129
> *I WANNA SEE MORE PICS OF THE ENGINE
> *


here you go


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NO NOT YOURS THE ONE FROM THE CADDY..............................................
............................................................................................................................... J/P IT LOOKS CLEAN I LIKE IT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Art Buck  and Big Ray... and bubbz... now where is johnny?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 27 2006, 08:26 PM~5680237
> *Nice pics Art Buck  and Big Ray... and bubbz... now where is johnny?
> *


Thanks!

What's up AZ'rs!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> AZ'rs REPPIN in San Diego Phoenix Riderz, Majestics, Klique, Rollerz Only, Mi Vida and Group.....sorry if I missed anyone.....
> 
> 
> so how did it go for phoenix riders?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > AZ'rs REPPIN in San Diego Phoenix Riderz, Majestics, Klique, Rollerz Only, Mi Vida and Group.....sorry if I missed anyone.....
> > so how did it go for phoenix riders?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 28 2006, 11:59 AM~5682880
> *It was a good show to go to, a LOT of heavy competition!!!  aLOT of '90's luxury and 80's cars.  We did not place, but we still had a good showing.  Most people out there were cool, there was alot of people from Phoenix out there showing and partying!
> 
> We took Danny's Cady and the SS out with Loco's and Bros '64 and hit the streets to a couple of hot spots to check out the cruizing/hopping scene.  Everyone was cool and we got a lot of compliments when we rolled through and parked.
> ...



WISH I WENT....................._TO SEA WORLD_....LOL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 28 2006, 10:33 AM~5683131
> *WISH I WENT.....................TO SEA WORLD....LOL
> *


 
OK..............then to the beach? HUH!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*trouble = suckage*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 28 2006, 01:45 PM~5683529
> *trouble = sausage
> *



wtf......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 28 2006, 12:59 PM~5683327
> *OK..............then to the beach?  HUH!
> *



Yeah and the beer is yours not mine (his)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: 

Great time S.D!! going back!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 28 2006, 01:57 PM~5683616
> *:wave:
> 
> Great time Sucking.Dick!! going back!!!!
> *



"queer, ****, ***"......._NIXON_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 28 2006, 01:00 PM~5683637
> *"queer, ****, ***".......NIXON
> *



Fuk off!!!!!! :biggrin: 

What up fool, should have went!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm off to work........laters :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 28 2006, 01:05 PM~5683682
> *I'm off to work........laters :wave:
> *





what up faggio.... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 28 2006, 01:05 PM~5683686
> *what up faggio....  :biggrin:
> *



wtf......?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 28 2006, 01:06 PM~5683693
> *wtf......?
> *



i mean..... what up foolio..... :biggrin: :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: laters :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 28 2006, 12:45 PM~5683529
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='colorrange'>?????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 28 2006, 10:59 AM~5682880
> *It was a good show to go to, a LOT of heavy competition!!!  aLOT of '90's luxury and 80's cars.  We did not place, but we still had a good showing.  Most people out there were cool, there was alot of people from Phoenix out there showing and partying!
> 
> We took Danny's Cady and the SS out with Loco's and Bros '64 and hit the streets to a couple of hot spots to check out the cruizing/hopping scene.  Everyone was cool and we got a lot of compliments when we rolled through and parked.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 28 2006, 02:09 PM~5683730
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='colorrange'>?????
> WHAT DA HELLL....  :0  :0  :0
> *


*



EEEEWWWWW. YOUR SICK*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 28 2006, 12:00 PM~5683637
> *"queer, ****, ***".......NIXON
> *


BUT HE WENT!!!!!!!

whoop dpooooggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 28 2006, 01:35 PM~5683836
> *EEEEWWWWW. I LIKE DICK
> *






EEEEEWWWWWW...... YOUR SICK


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

azmobno6 = nixon :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: it was a fun event in S.D. PROPS 2 ALL WHO WENT :biggrin: FROM AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

humpday... almost the weekend... :happysad:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2006, 02:42 PM~5684200
> * humpday... almost the weekend... :happysad:
> *





TGITH...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOO :burn:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 29 2006, 08:18 AM~5687667
> *WHAT IT DEW WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOO :burn:
> *



what up BluE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

anything going on today? or tonight or tomorrow.... shit anything


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 29 2006, 11:16 AM~5688855
> *anything going on today? or tonight or tomorrow.... shit anything
> *


IM HOUSE CALLING YOU TROUBLE TONIGHT AFTER SCHOOL BUT I GOT TO GO TO THE STORE FIRST AND GET THE D BATTERIES FOR MY 63 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jun 29 2006, 01:15 PM~5689301
> *IM HOUSE CALLING YOU TROUBLE TONIGHT AFTER SCHOOL BUT I GOT TO GO TO THE STORE FIRST AND GET THE D BATTERIES FOR MY 63 :biggrin:
> *



aight cool bring some beer


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MMM... beer... :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

DEAD........................ :uh: :around: :scrutinize: in here....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

_...."back to the lecture at hand, perfection is perfected so i'ma lettem understand... from a young g's perspective...."_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 30 2006, 08:25 AM~5694192
> *...."back to the lecture at hand, perfection is perfected so i'ma lettem understand... from a young g's perspective...."
> *


speak on it!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2006, 09:41 AM~5694283
> *speak on it!
> *


wassup "_FUCK_"





Hey S.C.T.B. --- you still coming over tonight to help ISPRAY with the motor mounts...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 30 2006, 09:01 AM~5694420
> *wassup "FUCK"
> Hey S.C.T.B.  --- you still coming over tonight to help ISPRAY with the motor mounts...
> *


BUBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just chillin here at work.....What happened, everyone gone for the 4th weekend?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2006, 10:13 AM~5694500
> *BUBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just chillin here at work.....What happened, everyone gone for the 4th weekend?
> *




in the famous words of my "troubled" friend....
LOOOOHOOOOOHOOOOOOSERS


Johnny wants to plan something for next saturday.... he post-poned tmrws cruise so that he can make sure _most_ people will be in town... it was such a good turnout last saturday.... 

whats yer plans for the 4th?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Shiiit some of us ain't so lucky to get to go somewhere 


but fuckit... we got our saturday CRUISE NIGHT right? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: damnit...


so no cruise this weekend


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up folks !!!!!!!!!! just peeking in.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 30 2006, 09:34 AM~5694605
> *in the famous words of my "troubled" friend....
> LOOOOHOOOOOHOOOOOOSERS
> Johnny wants to plan something for next saturday.... he post-poned tmrws cruise so that he can make sure most people will be in town... it was such a good turnout last saturday....
> ...


Just hang out with my family.........back in the "day" we used to cruise to the capitol and check out the fire works!! It's hard to do that now that everyone is married and has kids :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up foolios!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2006, 11:03 AM~5694734
> *Just hang out with my family.........back in the "day" we used to cruise to the capitol and check out the fire works!!  It's hard to do that now that everyone is married and has kids :biggrin:
> *




damn...... the capital was banging back in the day.... traffic stopped.... low-lows everywhere.... people BBQ'ng in the front yards....... 
_"back in the days when I was young, I'm not a kid anymore, but some days I sit and wish I was a kid again...."_




> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 30 2006, 10:34 AM~5694607
> *Shiiit some of us ain't so lucky to get to go somewhere
> but fuckit... we got our saturday CRUISE NIGHT right?  :biggrin:
> *


what up stalker of the night... you get your radiator fixed????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*phuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2006, 12:03 PM~5694734
> *Just hang out with my family.........back in the "day" we used to cruise to the capitol and check out the fire works!!  It's hard to do that now that everyone is married and has kids :biggrin:
> *



don't trip fool we can put the family in the monte's and cruise...........

















.....................NOT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUSSUP STALKER AND BUBBLES


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 30 2006, 12:38 PM~5695124
> *damn...... the capital was banging back in the day.... traffic stopped.... low-lows everywhere.... people BBQ'ng in the front yards.......
> "back in the days when I was young, I'm not a kid anymore, but some days I sit and wish I was a kid again...."
> what up stalker of the night... you get your radiator fixed????
> *




Yeah got that shit fixed... too bad it'll have to wait till next weekend


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jun 30 2006, 01:32 PM~5695458
> *WUSSUP STALKER AND BUBBLES
> *


give me a T --------------------------- T
give me an R ------------------------- R
give me an O ------------------------- O
give me a U ---------------------------- U
give me a B --------------------------- B
give me an L --------------------------- L
give me an E ------------------------------ E



WHATS THAT SPELL??? LOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOHOOOOOOSER






wassup troubs....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5695469
> *Yeah got that shit fixed... too bad it'll have to wait till next weekend
> *




let the anticipation build....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 30 2006, 01:41 PM~5695536
> *let the anticipation build.......  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




Good point.. 


:wave: Qvo Trouble


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Ray, I told Joey, he just needs to get in touch with you, he don't have internet on a regular basis.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

guess about 10 cars did the Sonic thing... Johnny just called and said everybody is ready for next Saturday night, but agree to meet a bit later, SO ITS NOT SO FUCKN HOT!! 
its 98 degrees right now.... and no wind.... 
:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:



GOOD LUCK AZ in CALI for the I show!!! specifically *StreetLife *& *BIG I FROM AZ* :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 2 2006, 12:44 AM~5701995
> *guess about 10 cars did the Sonic thing... Johnny just called and said everybody is ready for next Saturday night, but agree to meet a bit later, SO ITS NOT SO FUCKN HOT!!
> its 98 degrees right now.... and no wind....
> :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> ...



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

found this on a website....towards the end http://www.stillruns.com/central.wmv


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 2 2006, 12:44 AM~5701995
> *guess about 10 cars did the Sonic thing... Johnny just called and said everybody is ready for next Saturday night, but agree to meet a bit later, SO ITS NOT SO FUCKN HOT!!
> its 98 degrees right now.... and no wind....
> :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> ...




 :angry: Assholes :burn: :guns: 



Oh yeah good luck to the fools going out of town... Show them muthafuckas how AZ does it... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Congrats to Todd for serving them fools from portland :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*TODD SERVED THEM PORTLAND FOOLS UP WITH THE 61*!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats Todd!!!


Good Morning AZ!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"WUTT IT DO"


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:48 AM~5707947
> *"WUTT IT DO"
> *


hey you see the vid with your car in it........for about 2 seconds..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 3 2006, 08:59 AM~5708002
> *hey you see the vid with your car in it........for about 2 seconds..
> *



yeah, pretty cool shit..... A.W. 
you coming over later?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:48 AM~5707947
> *"WUTT IT DO"
> *





good morning!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

maaaaaybeeeee


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 3 2006, 03:23 AM~5707261
> *TODD SERVED THEM PORTLAND FOOLS UP WITH THE 61!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: BIG "M"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 3 2006, 09:59 AM~5708002
> *hey you see the vid with your car in it........for about 2 seconds..
> *



MY MEDIA PLAYER SUCKS AT WORK.......
I SEEN LIKE A QUICK PIECE....WERE WE HOPING OR NOT
CAUSE THATS ABOUT THE TIME WE GAS HOOPPED DOWN THE
ROAD WITH BEN BEHIND US "_HITTIN SWITCHES 4 DA BITCHES_"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 3 2006, 10:02 AM~5708017
> *good morning!
> *




_HELLHO_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:23 AM~5708401
> *HELLHO
> *


'Sup !!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 3 2006, 04:23 AM~5707261
> *TODD SERVED THEM PORTLAND FOOLS UP WITH THE 61!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea STREET LIFE #1 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 3 2006, 10:23 AM~5708401
> *HELLHO
> *


hell ho??? ok, were fighting


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 3 2006, 03:23 AM~5707261
> *TODD SERVED THEM PORTLAND FOOLS UP WITH THE 61!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:  Oh and Jen I haven't forgot about them mags... just been workin... i'll go asap... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:21 AM~5708394
> *MY MEDIA PLAYER SUCKS AT WORK.......
> I SEEN LIKE A QUICK PIECE....WERE WE HOPING OR NOT
> CAUSE THATS ABOUT THE TIME WE GAS HOOPPED DOWN THE
> ...


Basically you were locked up...not hopping then the camera went on Ben and he was hitting his switches then he hopped a couple of times then the camera went to the Hot Rods!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SO WHAT'S EVERYONES PLANS FOR THE 4TH? * :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 3 2006, 09:48 PM~5712046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





good recap... i like that....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP MS. BUBBZ

TODDS 61 SUPER HOTTT

I SMELL A REMATCH :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A NEW SET UP? CHECK IT OUT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...280&p=5713902&#


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 4 2006, 10:18 AM~5714165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Same to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nice Post Card too :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 09:10 AM~5713422
> *bbq'ng (adams black) and then we have some KaBooms from mexico....
> 
> *


fuckin ass didnt even invite :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Clean ass rides.  Especially the Monte


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

here you go bones :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sick rides fred!!bones still has that caddy?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SLURRRRRRRRPPPPPPPP


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

what up AZers a sneek peek at the 61 in my avtar


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 4 2006, 03:17 PM~5715468
> *what up AZers a sneek peek at the 61 in my avtar
> *


fuckn leonard do it bigger.... :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 4 2006, 04:17 PM~5715468
> *what up AZers a sneek peek at the 61 in my avtar
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Jul 4 2006, 01:33 PM~5714953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 4 2006, 01:53 PM~5715064
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PICK-UP RAY!!!!!! SHITS CLEAN.....
& I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN OF LEONS MONTE!!!! .....................THAT FOOLS CRAZY WITH A CAPITAL *"LEON"* SAD TO HEAR HE SOLD IT :uh: :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> we didn't have _*THAT *_much food....
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> BASTARDS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

NENE & TODD!!! DOING IT BIGAZ STYLE!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 08:04 PM~5716671
> *NICE PICK-UP RAY!!!!!! SHITS CLEAN.....
> & I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN OF LEONS MONTE!!!! .....................THAT FOOLS CRAZY WITH A CAPITAL "LEON" SAD TO HEAR HE SOLD IT :uh:  :uh:
> *


THANKS!! :thumbsup: I JUST NEED ADAM TO THROW IN THAT ALARM...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 08:22 PM~5716736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT FUCKN NENE!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 08:22 PM~5716736
> *NENE & TODD!!! DOING IT BIGAZ STYLE!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!BIG "M"...SERVIN FOOLS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES FROM THE HOP @ CHALIOS TONIGHT?





P.S. TROUBLE------------------------>=<-------------------LIAR


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STREET LIFE LOGOS ON CALI PLATES AWWW SHHIIITTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

damn Ray, how much you get that bigbody for?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 4 2006, 09:19 AM~5713457
> *WHAT UP MS. BUBBZ
> 
> TODDS 61      SUPER HOTTT
> ...


To get there balls back there going to have to come and get them back. All the shit talking they were doing theres no respect to go to them.dont try to tell us about traveling we do it all the time.KINGS of PHX,LA,LV,StL and now Portland and were on a mission to CHI town.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 4 2006, 11:04 PM~5717393
> *To get there balls back there going to have to come and get them back. All the shit talking they were doing theres no respect to go to them.dont try to tell us about traveling we do it all the time.KINGS of PHX,LA,LV,StL and now Portland and were on a mission to CHI town.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Goddamn!... 



Tell em ey... tell em... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 4 2006, 11:04 PM~5717393
> *To get there balls back there going to have to come and get them back. All the shit talking they were doing theres no respect to go to them.dont try to tell us about traveling we do it all the time.KINGS of PHX,LA,LV,StL and now Portland and were on a mission to CHI town.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 4 2006, 10:58 PM~5717366
> *damn Ray, how much you get that bigbody for?
> *


IT WAS MY BOYS RANDY CAR..HE GAVE ME A SMOKIN DEAL...SHIT I EVEN FEEL BAD FOR TAKING IT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 4 2006, 11:58 PM~5717611
> *IT WAS MY BOYS RANDY CAR..HE GAVE ME A SMOKIN DEAL...SHIT I EVEN FEEL BAD FOR TAKING IT :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


cool, if you ever go to sell it let me know


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ! 

HOW WAS EVERYONES 4TH?



OH AND RAY MY BRO SAID FUCK YOU FOR GETTIN THAT MONTE CARLO.... I THINK HE'S JEALOUS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2006, 06:15 AM~5718034
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ!
> 
> HOW WAS EVERYONES 4TH?
> ...



hey baby arent you supposed to be working???? get off that damn pda and pay attention to your customers lol hahaha :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Jul 5 2006, 06:20 AM~5718048
> *hey baby arent you supposed to be working???? get off that damn pda and pay attention to your customers lol hahaha :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
> *


:nono: Go to bed lady :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2006, 06:43 AM~5718118
> *:nono:  Go to bed lady :biggrin:
> *


I will right after i call your work and tell you're sup to pay a vist to you're desk hehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok nite nite....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Jul 5 2006, 06:47 AM~5718129
> *I will right after i call your work and tell you're sup to pay a vist to you're desk hehe :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ok nite nite....
> *



 Shiiit... I'm a boss here... they can't tell me shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 11:03 PM~5717194
> *ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES FROM THE HOP @ CHALIOS TONIGHT?
> P.S. TROUBLE------------------------>=<-------------------LIAR
> *


What am I lieing about?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 11:03 PM~5717194
> *ANYBODY HAVE PICTURES FROM THE HOP @ CHALIOS TONIGHT?
> P.S. TROUBLE------------------------>=<-------------------LIAR
> *




HAHAHA-I forgot you got a "J.O.B."


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2006, 06:15 AM~5718034
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ!
> 
> HOW WAS EVERYONES 4TH?
> ...


 :roflmao: the monte is not mine....mines the big body :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Jul 5 2006, 06:20 AM~5718048
> *hey baby arent you supposed to be working???? get off that damn pda and pay attention to your customers lol hahaha :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
someone got punked! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 5 2006, 12:56 PM~5719972
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> someone got punked! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 5 2006, 12:53 PM~5719966
> *:roflmao: the monte is not mine....mines the big body :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 5 2006, 08:14 PM~5721871
> *FUCK THE WORLD
> *


  Qvo BLUE?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 5 2006, 08:14 PM~5721871
> *FUCK THE WORK
> *



yes, fuck work!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2006, 08:21 PM~5721931
> *  Qvo BLUE?
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

leonard


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

what up perro perro


----------



## impalalow (Dec 10, 2002)

* :biggrin: need A sun visor for my 54 any one that has one let me know 
Thanks !
Jose
602-703-0195 my cell
Later*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT DAT STREETLIFE LIKE!!!!!! :worship: WITH TRUE DEDICATION TO YA TEAM,ANTHINGS POSSIBLE  TODD,LIL RAUL,AND MYSELF JUST MADE IT IN FROM L.A AND MAN WHAT A GREAT TRIP.MUCH LOVE OUT TO THE REST OF THA STREETLIFE TEAM :thumbsup:MY WIFE,MY KIDS, AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK NE NE AND THE REST OF THE MAJESTICS FOR A GREAT TIME :biggrin: MAN HOPPIN IS GOIN TO ANOTHER LEVEL FOR THA 2006. POWDER COATED FRAMES,CHROME AND PAINT. HEY LENDO I LIKE THAT AVATAR,MAN IT WAS WAY OVER MY HEAD :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 6 2006, 04:24 AM~5723666
> *:biggrin:  WHAT DAT STREETLIFE LIKE!!!!!!  :worship:  WITH TRUE DEDICATION TO YA TEAM,ANTHINGS POSSIBLE    TODD,LIL RAUL,AND MYSELF JUST MADE IT IN FROM L.A AND MAN WHAT A GREAT TRIP.MUCH LOVE OUT TO THE REST OF THA STREETLIFE TEAM :thumbsup: MY WIFE,MY KIDS, AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK NE NE AND THE REST OF THE MAJESTICS FOR A GREAT TIME :biggrin: MAN HOPPIN IS GOIN TO ANOTHER LEVEL FOR THA 2006. POWDER COATED FRAMES,CHROME AND PAINT.  HEY LENDO I LIKE THAT AVATAR,MAN IT WAS WAY OVER MY HEAD  :worship:
> *



 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone see PINKS last nite?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

does anybody know when johnnys show is or if he's even going to have one?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 6 2006, 07:30 AM~5724326
> *does anybody know when johnnys show is or if he's even going to have one?
> *


I heard that he is having one, I just don't know the date!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 6 2006, 08:30 AM~5724326
> *does anybody know when johnnys show is or if he's even going to have one?
> *



:uh: Tried calling and no answer for the last couple of days :angry: 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

que onda wey


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

READY TO WORK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DID RANDY SELL THE CADI AS IS?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 09:43 AM~5724775
> *READY TO WORK
> *


  they still havent called me on the results


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 09:44 AM~5724788
> *DID RANDY SELL THE CADI AS IS?
> *


yup


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 6 2006, 10:45 AM~5724792
> * they still havent called me on the results
> *


YOU WERE SMOKING THAT GONJA HUH?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 6 2006, 10:45 AM~5724792
> * they still havent called me on the results
> *



He didnt pass the physical.........................................
.............................................................................
...............................................................................
.................................................................................
................................................................................
...................................................................................
...................................................................................
.....................................................he might be pregnant.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jul 6 2006, 09:51 AM~5724833
> *YOU WERE SMOKING THAT GONJA HUH?
> *


no i dont do that shit :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5725092
> *He didnt pass the physical.........................................
> .............................................................................
> ...............................................................................
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 6 2006, 11:43 AM~5725104
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *



hahahahahahahaha.....i thought that was freakin funny


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5725092
> *He didnt pass the physical.........................................
> .............................................................................
> ...............................................................................
> ...



i always thought that ray was just fat........now it all makes sense :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 6 2006, 12:11 PM~5725689
> *i always thought that ray was just fat........now it all makes sense :thumbsup:
> *


get to work fucker!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*ROLL'N VOL 4 IS AVAILABLE AT STREET LIFE CUSTOMS!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ????


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5725092
> *He didnt pass the physical.........................................
> .............................................................................
> ...............................................................................
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 6 2006, 09:32 AM~5724691
> *que onda wey
> *


Ray hit me up, I pm'd you my #, I'll put you in touch with Joey


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 6 2006, 01:33 PM~5726145
> *ROLL'N VOL 4 IS AVAILABLE AT STREET LIFE CUSTOMS!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:banghead: fuck... now i gotta get that too... plus them magazines.. :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

CONGRATS JOE & STREETLIFE ON THE COVER :biggrin: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 7 2006, 12:29 AM~5730001
> *CONGRATS JOE & STREETLIFE ON THE COVER :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 7 2006, 12:29 AM~5730001
> *CONGRATS JOE & STREETLIFE ON THE COVER :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


X2

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHATS UP BLUE, TROUBS! I'M OFF TO WORK! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
[email protected] LEAST I GET OFF WORK @ 3 ON FRIDAY! YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Crackin Bubbz Dont Work to Hard :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 7 2006, 07:45 AM~5730726
> *Whats Crackin Bubbz Dont Work to Hard :biggrin:
> *



HELL NAW, I SHOP MOSTLY....
BUT WOULD MUCH RATHER BE STARTING MY WEEKEND TODAY!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 7 2006, 06:45 AM~5730726
> *Whats Crackin Bubbz Dont Work to Hard :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: UP YOURS BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 7 2006, 07:50 AM~5730748
> *:twak:  UP YOURS BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SO RUDE, SO EARLY ... WHY?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 7 2006, 07:50 AM~5730748
> *:twak:  UP YOURS BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY THANK YOU :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

what up everyone ????


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jul 7 2006, 08:16 AM~5731185
> *what up everyone ????
> *


What up!

I would hate to be so RUDE this early! :biggrin:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Is there going to be a Civic Plaza Supershow this year?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jul 7 2006, 10:48 AM~5732060
> *Is there going to be a Civic Plaza Supershow this year?
> *


That is the $1,000,000.00 question :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 7 2006, 11:00 AM~5732122
> *That is the $1,000,000.00 question :around:
> *


"million dollar" :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CRUISE STARTING FROM CENTRAL AND THOMAS TO THE SONIC ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE. 73 RIVI WANTED ME TO POST NOW.....BUT HE WILL BE IN LATER TO GIVE THE DETAILS......

SO SHINE IT AND CHARGE IT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 7 2006, 12:51 PM~5732451
> *SATURDAY NIGHT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CRUISE STARTING FROM CENTRAL AND THOMAS TO THE SONIC ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE.  73 RIVI WANTED ME TO POST NOW.....BUT HE WILL BE IN LATER TO GIVE THE DETAILS......
> 
> SO SHINE IT AND CHARGE IT
> *


357 call me at the shop, I have an indash install for ya!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 7 2006, 01:51 PM~5732451
> *SATURDAY NIGHT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CRUISE STARTING FROM CENTRAL AND THOMAS TO THE SONIC ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE.  73 RIVI WANTED ME TO POST NOW.....BUT HE WILL BE IN LATER TO GIVE THE DETAILS......
> 
> SO SHINE IT AND CHARGE IT
> *



JUST FINISHED _CHARGING _................................MY PHONE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 7 2006, 01:53 PM~5732780
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Nim??? How you doin??? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 7 2006, 03:58 PM~5732818
> *What's up Nim???  How you doin??? :biggrin:
> *


busy with the picnic.and starting classes for realestate on the 10th so I am busy.how are you guys out there doing?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 7 2006, 12:00 PM~5732122
> *That is the $1,000,000.00 question :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 7 2006, 02:57 PM~5733159
> *busy with the picnic.and starting classes for realestate on the 10th so I am busy.how are you guys out there doing?
> *


We're doing pretty good! Lots of good stuff happenin! I'm thinkin about comin out next weekend!


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

THIS IS BIG RICK FROM SPIRIT AND IMA B SWANGN DIS WEEKEND


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

EVERYONE BETTER WACH OUT COUSE IMA B BUMPER CHECKN LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 7 2006, 05:15 PM~5733471
> *EVERYONE BETTER WACH OUT COUSE IMA B BUMPER CHECKN LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER.
> *



COME CHECK YOUR BUMPER RIGHT HERE...............


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

SWEET :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2006, 05:16 PM~5733477
> *SWEET :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



wutt the fuk is so "_sweet"_


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2006, 04:19 PM~5733488
> *wutt the fuk is so "sweet"
> *



DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2006, 05:20 PM~5733494
> *DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT BIOTCH
> *



wtf...................don't wutt?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2006, 04:21 PM~5733500
> *wtf...................don't wutt?
> *



DIDNT YOU SAY YOU WANTED TO HOP AGAINST RICK. :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2006, 05:20 PM~5733494
> *DONT ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW
> *



did u change your #


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2006, 04:22 PM~5733505
> *did u change your #
> *


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

wheres the hops at this week


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2006, 05:22 PM~5733504
> *DIDNT YOU SAY YOU WANTED TO HOP AGAINST RICK. :cheesy:
> *



i was being mr nasty, but fuk it ill hop tomorrow at sonics, fuk even tonight if hes down or who ever wants it come and get it...............


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 7 2006, 04:24 PM~5733512
> *wheres the hops at this week
> *



AT MANDOS. DONT TELL HIM I SAY SO. :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2006, 05:25 PM~5733516
> *AT MANDOS. DONT TELL HIM I SAY SO. :cheesy:
> *




fuk Mando, hes scared to hop against me thats why he got rid of the lincoln :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 7 2006, 05:29 PM~5733535
> *  :0
> *


HEE...HEE...HEEE


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

```
[img]http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/teamblowme602/2.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2006, 04:28 PM~5733531
> *fuk Mando, hes scared to hop against me thats why he got rid of the lincoln :0
> *



FUK IT CALL OUT BOBBY HILL THEN :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2006, 05:29 PM~5733544
> *FUK IT CALL OUT BOBBY HILL THEN :biggrin:
> *



HES ON THE PHONE MAKING UP EXCUSESE, KINDA LIKE THE OLD OWNER...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

dun dun dun dun dun.............................. :0


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

fuck you bobby and randy **** :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jul 7 2006, 04:39 PM~5733589
> *fuck you bobby and randy **** :biggrin:
> *



you **** :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 7 2006, 04:29 PM~5733543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*ROLL CALL FOR TMRW NIGHT....*</span>



<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>YOU IN?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 7 2006, 05:52 PM~5733809
> *ROLL CALL FOR TMRW NIGHT....</span>
> <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>YOU IN?
> 
> ...



I'm down... monte or honda i don't give a fuck... what time? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

nAH.... let me edit my previous post... i'm taking the damn monte... :biggrin:




































What time is everyone meeting up at?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*MONTE! MONTE! MONTE!*



































or the honda, we just wanna to c u guys


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

It's good to see that every one in az is still scared to pull up to streetlife the 61 seals the deal being the cleanist hopper to every come from az raising the level of comption to a level where most can't or won't be able to go like locos hydraulics either of the barney 64's don't stand a chance watch for vol. 23


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 7 2006, 04:15 PM~5733471
> *EVERYONE BETTER WACH OUT COUSE IMA B BUMPER CHECKN LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER.
> *



I'LL TRY TO BE READY FOR WHO EVER WANTS TO BRING IT.......


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

Vol.23 looks great Truucha


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there a hop tonight???


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, KING OF AZ!!!*



:biggrin: Wassup Todd! :wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

no hoping


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 7 2006, 04:44 PM~5733605
> *I hope the owner knows your posting pics of his trunk. I don't think he wanted anybody to see it yet? :0
> *



dont worry about what the F*$K i do red dog if you got a problem call me.(602-690-6555) :angry:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 4 2006, 08:22 PM~5716736
> *NENE & TODD!!! DOING IT BIGAZ STYLE!
> 
> 
> ...


wanted to tell the hole team at streetlife thanks for 110%on the car we worked 57hrs straight with no sleep to finish the car thanks truucha for the compalmant we are fixing the yellow regal for sat night some people shouldn't be allowed near welders u will see the differance I don't plan to waste my time hopping aganist the purplepeople eaters my car runs drives lays and is completely chromed out including the engine not no 60. 00 dress up kit the 61 is clean enough to show


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 7 2006, 11:52 PM~5735357
> *:biggrin: Wassup Todd! :wave:
> *


what up nightstalker see u tomorrow night


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

The brown regal is the the car we built for NENE its doing about 58-60 with shocks and it's chromed out


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 7 2006, 11:36 PM~5735059
> *It's good to see that every one in az is still scared to pull up to streetlife the 61 seals the deal being the cleanist hopper to every come from az raising the level of comption to a level where most can't or won't be able to go like locos hydraulics either of the barney 64's don't  stand a chance watch for vol. 23
> *



Scared.......who the fuk is scared?
i cant belive your swingin that hard.............damn.
Maybe your daddy will fly you out for the hop tomorrow night,
In second thought maybe he'll have his other son film it for you.


_Locos Hydraulics always looking forward to serving you_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 01:07 AM~5735387
> *wanted to tell the hole team at streetlife thanks for 110%on the car we worked 57hrs straight with no sleep to finish the car thanks truucha for the compalmant we are fixing the yellow regal for sat night some people shouldn't be allowed near welders u will see the differance I don't plan to waste my time hopping aganist the purplepeople eaters my car runs drives lays and is completely chromed out including the engine not no 60. 00  dress up kit the 61 is clean enough to show
> *



Damn pookies.......................so now its wasting time huh!
what about that peach cutty you kept dragging around, that 
fuker was as ugly as they get, but you kept hopping it right

fuk it we will see you tomorrow 


_Locos Hydraulics always looking forward to serving you.

_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 01:07 AM~5735387
> *wanted to tell the hole team at streetlife thanks for 110%on the car we worked 57hrs straight with no sleep to finish the car thanks truucha for the compalmant we are fixing the yellow regal for sat night some people shouldn't be allowed near welders u will see the differance I don't plan to waste my time hopping aganist the purplepeople eaters my car runs drives lays and is completely chromed out including the engine not no 60. 00  dress up kit the 61 is clean enough to show
> *



good night Todd :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn glad i came home from work early!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

shut it....remione1


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2006, 12:33 AM~5735441
> *shut it....remione1
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

TROUBLE[/i]@Jul 8 2006 said:


> [/b]


as far as the peach cutty that was a customers car the 61 is mine see the differance but don't worry hes building one for the street and lik the rest of the street cars he'll beat you to and only swinging cause its me but anybody else it be alright


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

were did team blowme602 go? left when it was getting intresting.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

TROUBLE[/i]@Jul 8 2006 said:


> [/b]


from what Iheard ur about to pull out the caprice I built to hop against me thats funny but cool


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 8 2006, 12:34 AM~5735443
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


what up jermy


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

what up doggggg.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

you going to sonic tomarrow/


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 8 2006, 12:45 AM~5735484
> *you going to sonic tomarrow/
> *


yes sir u know when i'm here i'm down for what ever


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

knightstalker what u been up too u came by the shop for a while


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

whats up stalker, IK RICO estilo going tomarrow too?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

how late does that sonic thing last


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

they kept the lights on after they shut down for us. we left bout 130-2am


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

teamblowme602 you guys going?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 8 2006, 01:00 AM~5735530
> *they kept the lights on after they shut down for us. we left bout 130-2am
> *


alright cause i got a habit of being late


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

were meeting at central & thomas @ 8pm then everyone is cruising to baseline then to sonic


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 8 2006, 01:01 AM~5735539
> *teamblowme602 you guys  going?
> *


i guess not. :dunno:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 8 2006, 01:01 AM~5735539
> *teamblowme602 you guys  going?
> *



yes Franks Hydraulics will be there


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 7 2006, 10:36 PM~5735059
> *It's good to see that every one in az is still scared to pull up to streetlife the 61 seals the deal being the cleanist hopper to every come from az raising the level of comption to a level where most can't or won't be able to go like locos hydraulics either of the barney 64's don't  stand a chance watch for vol. 23
> *



*FIRST OFF I DID NOT POST THIS LAST NIGHT,,, TODD OR JENNIFER PLEASE STOP USING MY NAME,,, I USED YOUR COMPUTER LAST WEEK WHEN I WAS IN ARIZONA AN LEFT MY USER NAME ON YOUR COMPUTER, PLEASE STOP !!!!!
THANXS !!!*


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 01:41 AM~5735628
> *FIRST OFF I DID NOT POST THIS LAST NIGHT,,, TODD OR JENNIFER PLEASE STOP USING MY NAME,,, I USED YOUR COMPUTER LAST WEEK WHEN I WAS IN ARIZONA AN LEFT MY USER NAME ON YOUR COMPUTER, PLEASE STOP !!!!!
> THANXS !!!
> *


liar


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

THIS IS BIG RICK . CHILO BETTER BE READY REDDY WHEN I LAND ON HIS HOOD. I WANT TO HOP AGAINST HIS CAR NOT HIS COSTEMERS CARS.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up big Rick?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 01:40 AM~5735467
> *from what Iheard ur about to pull out the caprice I built to hop against me thats funny but cool
> *



thats a different story but it not like everyone hasnt done it.................right
were talking about nosing up the 61 to the 64


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP TROUBLE?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 8 2006, 09:20 AM~5736134
> *THIS IS BIG RICK .  CHILO BETTER BE READY REDDY WHEN I LAND ON HIS HOOD. I WANT TO HOP AGAINST HIS CAR NOT HIS COSTEMERS CARS.
> *



speaking of liars and cars people didnt build .....hey look Rick knows how to use a computer


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2006, 09:40 AM~5736195
> *WHATS UP TROUBLE?
> *



wutt up..........im about to hit up some washes on the corners somewhere


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 12:14 AM~5735402
> *The brown regal is the the car we built for NENE its doing about  58-60 with shocks and it's chromed out
> *


Much props on the Regal, thats a bad ass hopper.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 8 2006, 09:20 AM~5736134
> *IM A BIG DICK.   CHILO BETTER BE READY REDDY WHEN I LAND ON HIS HOOD. I WANT TO HOP AGAINST HIS CAR NOT HIS COSTEMERS CARS.
> *



HEY WHY DONT YOU COME OVER FOR BREAKFAST THAT WAY I CAN SERVE YOU TWICE TODAY :0 



Locos Hydraulics always looking forward to serving you....................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2006, 08:46 AM~5736215
> *wutt up..........im about to hit up some washes on the corners somewhere
> *


 Whats crackn tonight?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2006, 09:49 AM~5736231
> *Whats crackn tonight?
> *



THE BLACK TOP FROM US BUMPER CHECKIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2006, 08:50 AM~5736238
> *THE BLACK TOP FROM US BUMPER CHECKIN
> *


I see some shit stering up, I guess there is a hop tonight? :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

where is everyone meeting tonight, and what time.............


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 8 2006, 08:53 AM~5736248
> *where is everyone meeting tonight, and what time.............
> *


I heard at Park Cental at 8:00 p.m. and they were going to have a cruise to the sonics on 51st & Baseline


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam, everyone's on this morning!!!
Wassup Fred, Leonard, Twiins, Ben, Trouble!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

central and thomas at 8:00 stan


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

what up Dee


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2006, 09:56 AM~5736257
> *I heard at Park Cental at 8:00 p.m. and they were going to have a cruise to the sonics on 51st & Baseline
> *



Thats later in the evening i think were trying tp get something popppin for some day time hopping

if i dont post anything later get a hold of to
Chalio, Todd or _ROLL'N......................................_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

By the looks of it, everyone will be out tonite. :biggrin: I'm gonna show up this time for sure. I got the video camera charging now!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

alright thanks guys for the info, 

I met deeloc the other day "Cool Guy"

you going fred if so call me


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 8 2006, 09:03 AM~5736279
> *what up Dee
> *


sup, I'll be out tonite.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 8 2006, 09:05 AM~5736294
> *alright thanks guys for the info,
> 
> I met deeloc the other day "Cool Guy"
> ...


yeah most likely, i'll call you if you promise to answer this time :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm staying logged in but.......... PEACE IM OUT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 8 2006, 09:05 AM~5736294
> *alright thanks guys for the info,
> 
> I met deeloc the other day "Cool Guy"
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice meeting you too!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2006, 09:05 AM~5736290
> *Thats later in the evening i think were trying tp get something popppin for some day time hopping
> 
> if i dont post anything later get a hold of to
> ...


^%#&%$#&%$
i dont wanna come out there twice in the same day.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

busy sat.
7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hoppers602, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Twiins, DeeLoc, TROUBLE, Ben'sCustomWheels


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ben check your pm's


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up fellas


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2006, 09:18 AM~5736341
> *What up fellas
> *


gas prices, now i have to make 2 trips to phx today. hop & cruise


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272339


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272313
dayuuuuuuum


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im whoring myself in azside, trying to get to 800posts today. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 8 2006, 10:09 AM~5736312
> *^%#&%$#&%$
> i dont wanna come out there twice in the same day.
> *



no ones telling you to come out.......hahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn!! I guess I missed some good action!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

me too


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2006, 12:33 PM~5737051
> *me too
> *


you coming to the shop????


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 8 2006, 12:38 PM~5737078
> *you coming to the shop????
> *


shit i was suppose to go yesterday but my ankle was acting up :angry: i wanted to take pics w/the doc :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2006, 12:44 PM~5737097
> *shit i was suppose to go yesterday but my ankle was acting up :angry: i wanted to take pics w/the doc :biggrin:
> *


dont put so much weight on it....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2006, 09:05 AM~5736290
> *Thats later in the evening i think were trying tp get something popppin for some day time hopping
> 
> if i dont post anything later get a hold of to
> ...


 Thats cool let me know so I could go out there.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :angry: :banghead: Damnit that's what i get for sleeping in late... 

missed alot of shit and shit talking this mornng! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:



Guess i better not miss the cruise tonight! :cheesy:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I GUARENTEE TO BE THE BEST DVD OUT THERETHIS YEAR OR YOUR MONEY BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 05:45 PM~5738471
> *I GUARENTEE TO BE THE BEST DVD OUT THERETHIS YEAR OR YOUR MONEY BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:0 :0 :0 Dammmnnnn!!! STREETLIFE doing the damn thang... Ima have to check this shit out :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 12:49 AM~5735493
> *knightstalker what u been up too u came by the shop for a while
> *


Been working homie... but i might head out there monday... :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

TODD IS DA MAN :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 05:45 PM~5738471
> *I GUARENTEE TO BE THE BEST DVD OUT THERETHIS YEAR OR YOUR MONEY BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0   :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Ray... you going to that cruise tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

some pics of tonights sonic's cruise :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 05:45 PM~5738471
> *I GUARENTEE TO BE THE BEST DVD OUT THERETHIS YEAR OR YOUR MONEY BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SWANGIN ON THE FOURTH OF JULY :biggrin:


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

*DAMN GUEY, YOU ALREADY POSTED THOSE PICS. I'M GONNA GET YOU A TRI POD MOFO SO YOUR PICS WILL COME OUT CHINGON GUEY!*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Jul 9 2006, 01:29 AM~5740190
> *DAMN GUEY, YOU ALREADY POSTED THOSE PICS. I'M GONNA GET YOU A TRI POD MOFO SO YOUR PICS WILL COME OUT CHINGON GUEY!
> *


*
orale guey! :biggrin:*


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

man I should of cruised instead of watching tito ortiz kicked ken shamrocks ass bud I knew Todd Would serve fools like tito served shamrock steetlife gets much love :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OK AZSIDE, STAY OFF THE ROAD.......

Earlier tonight on the way out to Sonic, REMIONE1, *HIT ANOTHER CAR BECAUSE OF STUPIDITY....*

Later, while ISPRAY was gas hopping, he stalled and HIS CAR *ROLLED BACK INTO REMIONE1's FRONT END*
_...."my cars a magnet tonight" ..... _REMIONE1 says



...but now, while we are still up watching ROLL apostrophe N, our doorbell rings @ 5:11AM..... *THE PAPER LADY HAS FOUND HIS CAR!!!!! !!!!! *


THE SCENE....

REMIONE1 GETTING A FREE PAPER AND 'EXCHANGING' PHONE #'S WITH THE BARELY LEGAL PAPER GIRL......










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jul 9 2006, 02:04 AM~5740393
> *man I should of cruised instead of watching tito ortiz kicked ken shamrocks ass bud I knew Todd Would  serve fools like tito served shamrock steetlife gets much love  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ok.............I don't think Todd Served anyone so you probably made a good choice watching the fight and staying home.....I don't think he showed up.....at least not when LOCOS was there with their cars......Chalio had HIS baby blue monte ready to hop someone though.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

yup thats right _STREET LIFE _was a no show _LOCOS_ was waitng in the parking lot 
with 3 cars ready to hop, NOW WHOS_ SCURRED...................._


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jul 9 2006, 03:04 AM~5740393
> *man I should of cruised instead of watching tito ortiz kicked ken shamrocks ass bud I knew Todd Would  serve fools like tito served shamrock steetlife gets much love  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you should have went so we can all see wut color of pom poms you have. :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

after sonics street life did a shop call on loco's. word is rick's regal was on the bumper.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2006, 12:44 PM~5741413
> *yup thats right STREET LIFE was a no show LOCOS was waitng in the parking lot
> with 3 cars ready to hop, NOW WHOS SCURRED....................
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ANYMORE PICS


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

DAMN REM.... FOR XMAS UR GETTIN TRAINING WHEELS AND BIGGER BUMPER GAURDS....... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2006, 11:14 AM~5741253
> *:uh: ok.............I don't think Todd Served anyone so you probably made a good choice watching the fight and staying home.....I don't think he showed up.....at least not when LOCOS was there with their cars......Chalio had HIS baby blue monte ready to hop someone though.
> *


We showed up with Big Rick's yellow Regal at Loco's around 3:30am or so. Chalio pulled out the blue Monte. High ass lock up, but struggled to find the bumper. The yellow regal wasnt bumper check'n super hard but it was *on the bumper*!!! 

Nobody got "scurred". We had customers cars as well as our own cars to work on, and when we were done taking care of business we were ready to get down.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 9 2006, 07:07 AM~5740630
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Damn Remi, it was just not your night!! :biggrin: At least your car isnt too bad!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

didnt Tod say he wanted to hop Saturday night not Sunday morning....lol
thats a pretty good technique there.........showing up when Chalio's all drunk
everyone knows he cant hit the switch once hes past that point....... :biggrin: 
this is not an excuse its a fact................o'well


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2006, 03:14 PM~5742269
> *didnt Tod say he wanted to hop Saturday night not Sunday morning....lol
> thats a pretty good technique there.........showing up when Chalio's all drunk
> everyone knows he cant hit the switch once hes past that point....... :biggrin:
> ...


Damn, back in the day, he could only hit the switch if he had some beer in him.. now he can't hit the switch if he has beer in him???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

Either way you look at it, him drunk or us late....his car didnt work, ours did! :biggrin: Wanna rematch??? :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 9 2006, 02:03 PM~5741946
> *DAMN REM.... FOR XMAS UR GETTIN TRAINING WHEELS AND BIGGER BUMPER GAURDS....... :biggrin:
> *


hey only one of them was my fault! :biggrin: and that was the really bad one. no pics though. if it can break on a car i've broke it. the damn things a tank.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Todd? :  Is there going to be a hop tonight.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*SOUNDS LIKE RE-MATCH TIME........ *

:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0
:0
:0 
:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2006, 04:35 PM~5742610
> *Whats up Todd? :       Is there going to be  a hop tonight.
> *


Todd's at his club meeting. I havent heard anything yet. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 9 2006, 05:17 PM~5742767
> *Todd's at his club meeting.  I havent heard anything yet. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GIRL..... JUST GOT BACK FROM CHANDLER FASHION.... MY MOMMY TOOK ME SHOPPING FOR MY BIRTHDAY......:tongue: :tongue: 
STAYING IN TONIGHT...... 
_*UNLESS.........*_


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 9 2006, 05:18 PM~5742772
> *WHAT UP GIRL..... JUST GOT BACK FROM CHANDLER FASHION.... MY MOMMY TOOK ME SHOPPING FOR MY BIRTHDAY...... STAYING IN TONIGHT...... UNLESS.........
> *


Shopping???? I dont get to do that much anymore! Whens your b-day and what are we doing for it??? Batteries are chargin!! We stay ready!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 9 2006, 05:21 PM~5742782
> *Shopping????  I dont get to do that much anymore!  Whens your b-day and what are we doing for it???  Batteries are chargin!!  We stay ready!
> *


_"IF YOU STAY READY, YOU AIN'T GOT TO GET READY...... "_ :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 9 2006, 02:22 PM~5742320
> *Damn, back in the day, he could only hit the switch if he had some beer in him.. now he can't hit the switch if he has beer in him???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> Either way you look at it, him drunk or us late....his car didnt work, ours did! :biggrin:    Wanna rematch??? :biggrin:
> *


HAhahaha! Thats some funny shit...you member! Fuck next time I guess I'll stick around 'till dawn so that I don't miss anything!

Let us all know if there's a rematch tonight....otherwise I'll just chill.  

:roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2006, 03:14 PM~5742269
> *didnt Tod say he wanted to hop Saturday night not Sunday morning....lol
> thats a pretty good technique there.........showing up when Chalio's all drunk
> everyone knows he cant hit the switch once hes past that point....... :biggrin:
> ...


we herd he wuz patto chippn thats y we didnt show up . chilo is supost to shopcall the regal today at 6 and now he dont answer.
is he still drunk or wut. and bro hasnt been at car club meeding in 5 years .we think he should give up his plaqu. todd is the king of impalas with no weight.


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2006, 03:14 PM~5742269
> *didnt Tod say he wanted to hop Saturday night not Sunday morning....lol
> thats a pretty good technique there.........showing up when Chalio's all drunk
> everyone knows he cant hit the switch once hes past that point....... :biggrin:
> ...


And another reson we didnt show up was couse we heard you and chilo were going out :cheesy: :cheesy: . And we didnt want to be around patto chippers. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2006, 03:14 PM~5742269
> *didnt Tod say he wanted to hop Saturday night not Sunday morning....lol
> thats a pretty good technique there.........showing up when Chalio's all drunk
> everyone knows he cant hit the switch once hes past that point....... :biggrin:
> ...


and you need to get a new paint job on your montycarlo my regol has a better paint job and its a hopper.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:    :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 9 2006, 06:41 PM~5743515
> *and you need to get a new paint job on your montycarlo my regol has a better paint job and its a hopper.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:        :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Why ruin a masterpiece? :nono:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up!!! Everyone still reading this comic book? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 05:45 PM~5738471
> *TODD'S 61 IMPALA DID THIS PAST WEEKEND*[/size][/color]
> 
> 
> ...


personally i think this is a masterpiece homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2006, 08:08 PM~5743694
> *Why ruin a masterpiece? :nono:
> *


iwus talkn about mikes black montycarlo


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

whats up hommies!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 9 2006, 11:03 PM~5744685
> *whats up hommies!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was up foo..go to bed wey!! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 9 2006, 08:43 PM~5743890
> *personally i think this is a masterpiece homie!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/1794/img46105xv.jpg[/img]
> they dont know about this


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jul 10 2006, 12:45 AM~5745088
> *DAMN!!!!!!!
> *


hey fucker how come you didnt call me back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Too busy working......something I heard you just found out about.....WORK...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jul 10 2006, 01:06 AM~5745113
> *Too busy working......something I heard you just found out about.....WORK...
> *


shit i dont start WORK till next sunday...im on vacation right now :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 9 2006, 10:48 PM~5744612
> *iwus talkn about mikes black montycarlo
> *


Dont act like you built that car you bought just the way it is


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

GOOOD morning jotos!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/1794/img46105xv.jpg[/img]
> > they dont know about this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:wave: good morning AZ!!!!!! 
---miss me.... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 9 2006, 08:41 PM~5743515
> *and you need to get a new paint job on your montycarlo my regol has a better paint job and its a hopper.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:        :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Rick,Rick,Rick
you need to stop swingin from those nuts 
and yes we know that Tod's the king,............................king of weight


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 06:49 AM~5745624
> *I still have not seen this one in person yet. I could not hang out 'til 3:00 AM,,,,,,,your Regal is the shit!
> 
> I'm not kissing your ass so don't get all happy queer.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OOps.......Let me say the Burgandy one that you don't have anymore.......that one is the shit.....for whoever owns it now.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

last night my car got broken into....... just wondering if you guys can keep an eye out for 2 audio bahn 12's a pioneer cd player 600 watt Boss amp 200 watt mtx amp (watts are somewhere in that range)


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 08:01 AM~5745674
> *Rick,Rick,Rick
> you need to stop swingin from those nuts
> and yes we know that Tod's the king,............................king of weight
> *


HAHAHAHA............YOUR A DUMBASS...........HAHAHAHAHA
EVERYONE KNOWS TODD USES WIEGHT. SO DOES LOCOS SO DOES BACKYARD SO DOES NENE SO DOES ROOSTER SO DOES HYDROMAX SO DOES FRANKS EVERYONE USES WIEGHT YOU SHOULDA USED A LITTLE MORE IN THE MONTY. MAYBE YOU STILL BE UP THERE INSTEAD OF GIVING UP
AND INSTED OF SAYING PEOPLE ARE SWINGIN FROM NUTS YOUV HAD CHALIOS IN YOUR MOUTH FOR AWHILE NOW


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

THE DIFERANCE IS TODS COMING OUT WITH NEW SHIT EVERY MONTH. NOT JUST BRINGING THE SAME OLD CARS AROUND HOP AFTER HOP AFTER HOP. "LETS KEEP IT IN THE BACK YARD FOR A COPLE MONTHS THEN BRING IT BACK LIKE ITS NEW" EVAN FRANK BROUGHT OUT SOMETHING NEW. IT WAS NENES CAR BUT IT WAS NEW TO HIM


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2006, 03:14 PM~5742269
> *didnt Tod say he wanted to hop Saturday night not Sunday morning....lol
> thats a pretty good technique there.........showing up when Chalio's all drunk
> everyone knows he cant hit the switch once hes past that point....... :biggrin:
> ...


SHOWING UP AT ALL WAS PRETTY STUPID TO ME PEOPLE GET SHOT OVER THERE AND YOUR "HOMEBOYS" AND CLUB MEMBERS RUN AND LAUGH


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

looks like a busy day in da AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:31 AM~5746074
> *HAHAHAHA............YOUR A DUMBASS...........HAHAHAHAHA
> EVERYONE KNOWS TODD USES WIEGHT.    SO DOES LOCOS SO DOES BACKYARD  SO DOES NENE  SO DOES ROOSTER  SO DOES HYDROMAX  SO DOES FRANKS   EVERYONE USES WIEGHT YOU SHOULDA USED A LITTLE MORE IN THE MONTY. MAYBE YOU STILL BE UP THERE INSTEAD OF GIVING UP
> AND INSTED OF SAYING PEOPLE ARE SWINGIN FROM NUTS YOUV HAD CHALIOS IN YOUR MOUTH FOR AWHILE NOW
> *




YOUR THE DUMBASS THATS MY UNC............................ OF COURSE I GOT HIS BACK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:44 AM~5746130
> *SHOWING UP AT ALL WAS PRETTY STUPID TO ME PEOPLE GET SHOT OVER THERE AND YOUR "HOMEBOYS" AND CLUB MEMBERS RUN AND LAUGH
> *



WELL YEAH, THE SITUATION WAS FUNNY .........(after we knew he was going to be ok)


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 09:44 AM~5746130
> *SHOWING UP AT ALL WAS PRETTY STUPID TO ME PEOPLE GET SHOT OVER THERE AND YOUR "HOMEBOYS" AND CLUB MEMBERS RUN AND LAUGH
> *




Who is this clown


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 09:51 AM~5746174
> *WELL YEAH IT WAS FUNNY .........(after we knew he wasnt going to die)
> *



jus call hulk hogan to chalios. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 10:53 AM~5746197
> *jus call hulk hogan to chalios. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 08:44 AM~5746130
> *SHOWING UP AT ALL WAS PRETTY STUPID TO ME PEOPLE GET SHOT OVER THERE AND YOUR "HOMEBOYS" AND CLUB MEMBERS RUN AND LAUGH
> *


Don't make that a CLUB thing. Who are you?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:31 AM~5746078
> *THE DIFERANCE IS TODS COMING OUT WITH NEW SHIT EVERY MONTH. NOT JUST BRINGING THE SAME OLD CARS AROUND HOP AFTER HOP AFTER HOP. "LETS KEEP IT IN THE BACK YARD FOR A COPLE MONTHS THEN BRING IT BACK LIKE ITS NEW" EVAN FRANK BROUGHT OUT SOMETHING NEW. IT WAS NENES CAR BUT IT WAS NEW TO HIM
> *



maybe cause he builds the cars to last................


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 10:11 AM~5746255
> *maybe cause he builds the cars to last................
> *


YEA ROOSTERS CARS DO LAST


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:14 AM~5746274
> *YEA ROOSTERS CARS DO LAST
> *


what car does he have that use to be Roosters?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:scrutinize:...............................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BLAH BLAH BLAH SAME OL' SHIT TALKING ON AZ SIDE... JUST A DIFFERENT DAY... :uh:

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 11:25 AM~5746366
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH SAME OL' SHIT TALKING ON AZ SIDE... JUST A DIFFERENT DAY... :uh:
> 
> :wave: :wave: :biggrin:
> *



BETTER TO TALK SHIT THAN POST UP GAY PICS.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

we jus need to do less talking more hopping, like nene says we do it for the kids and the community. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 11:29 AM~5746405
> *we jus need to do less talking more hopping, like nene says we do it for the kids and the community. :biggrin:
> *



i'll come over and house call you tomorrow
on my way to work about 4:00 in the morning :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 09:29 AM~5746405
> *we jus need to do less talking more hopping, like nene says we do it for the kids and the community. :biggrin:
> *


 
RANDY! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 10:34 AM~5746431
> *i'll come over and house call you tomorrow
> on my way to work about 4:00 in the morning :twak:
> *



ok jus wake me up when your outside. :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 10:34 AM~5746435
> *RANDY! :biggrin:
> *


thats me


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 10:25 AM~5746366
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH SAME OL' SHIT TALKING ON AZ SIDE... JUST A DIFFERENT DAY... :uh:
> 
> :wave: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT TALKIN SHIT EVERYTHING I SAID IS TRUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:35 AM~5746439
> *IM NOT TALKIN SHIT EVERYTHING I SAID IS TRUE AND SPELLED WRONG
> *



YEAH WE KNOW YOU CANT SPELL


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

wutt up art buck we dont give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

anybody selling any speakers or amps?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 10:38 AM~5746465
> *anybody selling any speakers or amps?
> *



i got 2 audiobahn 12s o shit my badd. :buttkick:


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 10:37 AM~5746448
> *YEAH WE KNOW YOU CANT SPELL
> *


BUT YOU DIDNT SAY IT WASNT TRUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:41 AM~5746501
> *BUT YOU DIDNT SAY IT WASNT TRUE
> *



Never said you were wrong about the weight or todds cars. More power to him
but im still waiting for your response on Chalio having Roosters cars


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 11:39 AM~5746472
> *i got 2 audiobahn 12s o shit my badd. :buttkick:
> *



Your an ass


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

OH YOU WERE TALKIN BOUT CHALIOS CAR LASTING HEY YOUR RIGHT THOSE RAGETY CLOWN CARS HAVE BEEN AROUND FOR AWIL DAMN AT LEAST PUT SOME CHROME OR NEW PAINT OR SOMETHING


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 09:41 AM~5746501
> *BUT YOU DIDNT SAY IT WASNT TRUE
> *


The only Phoenix Rider that was there was Trouble......You said "all of your Club members ran and laughed" or something like that. So that part is not true. Talk shit to Trouble and his car all fucking day if thats your kick, but keep us out of it.

What happened to Todd that night was not funny. We hang there because Chalio treats everyone like family.....That night was a bunch of disrespectful bullshit. 

If you don't feel safe going down there then don't go, its cool.


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 10:54 AM~5746582
> *The only Phoenix Rider that was there was Trouble......You said "all of your Club members ran and laughed" or something like that.  So that part is not true.  Talk shit to Trouble and his car all fucking day if thats your kick, but keep us out of it.
> 
> What happened to Todd that night was not funny.  We hang there because Chalio treats everyone like family.....That night was a bunch of disrespectful bullshit.
> ...


I WAS TALKING BOUT TODS CLUB MEMBERS I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RIDERS JUST PUTTIN MY OPINION OUT THERE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:56 AM~5746596
> *I WAS TALKING BOUT TODS CLUB MEMBERS  I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RIDERS JUST PUTTIN MY OPINION OUT THERE
> *



im one of those members and for your info when the shot rang out i went to make sure my 3 year old son and my 12 year old son were ok. and yeah there were more kids there than jus mine. so wut the fuk would you do homie. :angry:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:56 AM~5746596
> *I WAS TALKING BOUT TODS CLUB MEMBERS  I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RIDERS JUST PUTTIN MY OPINION OUT THERE
> *



and another thing it wasnt even club shit. :angry:


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 11:02 AM~5746637
> *and another thing it wasnt even club shit. :angry:
> *


THATS NOT THE POINT HIS OWN MEMBERS LEFT HIM BLEEDING IN THE ROAD HEY YOU WERE SCARED COOL BUT WHEN THE BAD MAN LEFT WHAT YOU DO


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:05 AM~5746662
> *THATS NOT THE POINT HIS OWN MEMBERS LEFT HIM BLEEDING IN THE ROAD HEY YOU WERE SCARED COOL BUT WHEN THE BAD MAN LEFT WHAT YOU DO
> *



made sure he wuz cool grabbed my kids and bounced.


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

made sure he wuz cool grabbed my kids and bounced. 


--------------------

THIS IS AN "M" THANG.

NOT THAT MUCH OF A "M" THANG


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:13 AM~5746726
> *made sure he wuz cool grabbed my kids and bounced.
> --------------------
> 
> ...



im not the one hiding behind my words. people on here know who i am and im sure we all know who you are you jus dont want to say.


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 11:15 AM~5746745
> *im not the one hiding behind my words.
> *


HEY HOMIE YOUR RIGHT IM NOT TELLIN ANYONE WHO I AM THERES THINGS THAT NEED TO BE SAID WITHOUT COMING BACK ON THE CLUBS OR SHOPS
THIS IS JUST DAY ONE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:18 AM~5746762
> *HEY HOMIE YOUR RIGHT IM NOT TELLIN ANYONE WHO I AM THERES THINGS THAT NEED TO BE SAID WITHOUT COMING BACK ON THE CLUBS OR SHOPS
> THIS IS JUST DAY ONE
> *



then you handle your business jus keep me and my kids and my club out of your mouth.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN I WAS CONFUSED FOR A MINUTE


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 11:22 AM~5746779
> *then you handle your business jus keep me and my kids and my club out of your mouth.
> *


THIS IS THE SUBJECT OF TODAY DAY 2 WILL BE SOMETHING AND SOMEONE DIFERENT ALL THE SHIT THATS SPOKE AND BACKSTABING THAT GOES ON AROUND HERE WILL BE BROUGHT UP EVERYONE SMILES TO EACHOTHERS FACE AND HATE WHEN THERE NOT THERE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 12:26 PM~5746808
> *THIS IS THE SUBJECT OF TODAY DAY 2 WILL BE SOMETHING AND SOMEONE DIFERENT ALL THE SHIT THATS SPOKE AND BACKSTABING THAT GOES ON AROUND HERE WILL BE BROUGHT UP EVERYONE SMILES TO EACHOTHERS FACE AND HATE WHEN THERE NOT THERE
> *



BULLSHIT YOU DONT KNOW WHAT GOES ON BEFORE AND AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALKING. STREET LIFE, LOCOS, FRANKS, AND EVERYONE ELSE ARE COOL WITH EACHOTER


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

im out..................................... peace


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

WHAT NEW CAR HAS LOCOS COME OUT WITH IN THE LAST 6 MONTHS TO YEAR


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

WITH BUMPERS CHROME AND NICE PAINT THAT CA COMPARE TO WHAT STREETLIFE IS COMING OUT WITH SHIT THERE NOW DOING CARS FOR NENE RIGHT NOW YOUR NOT ON THERE LEVAL A YEAR AGO MAYBE BUT NOT NOW


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whats goings ons in here


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 12:49 PM~5746986
> *WITH BUMPERS CHROME AND NICE PAINT THAT CA COMPARE TO WHAT STREETLIFE IS COMING OUT WITH SHIT THERE NOW DOING CARS FOR NENE RIGHT NOW YOUR NOT ON THERE LEVAL A YEAR AGO MAYBE BUT NOT NOW
> *



HA-HA YOU SPELL LIKE _BURRITO RICK_


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 12:25 PM~5747257
> *HA-HA YOU SPELL LIKE BURRITO RICK
> *


WOW THATS TELLIN ME I GUESS I WAS WRONG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 10:28 AM~5746391
> *BETTER TO TALK SHIT THAN POST UP GAY PICS.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick:



:biggrin:


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: , TEAMBLOWME602

FRANKS IS DAY 2


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 01:38 PM~5747382
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members:                                    , TEAMBLOWME602
> 
> ...



why dont you quit hiding already and post your name you lil bitch


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Who's going to the picnic this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 12:47 PM~5747454
> *Who's going to the picnic this weekend?
> *



:biggrin: I'll be there...


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 12:43 PM~5747415
> *why dont you quit hiding already and post your name you lil bitch
> *


FUCK I DONT WANNA GET SHOT OR CAR BROKEN INTO OR CAR STOLEN WE ALL SEE HOW LOWRIDERS IN THE VALLY STICK TOGETHER


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whos picnic,where at


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

"Who" woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 10 2006, 11:49 AM~5747476
> *whos picnic,where at
> *


Unity CC.....at Encanto Park.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 10 2006, 01:49 PM~5747476
> *whos picnic,where at
> *



I THJINK ITS _UNITY'S_ PICNIC


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 02:51 PM~5747486
> *"Who" woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning???
> *


So you coming to Detroit to see me August 13th? :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

cool.i'll be their


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 10 2006, 01:51 PM~5747492
> *So you coming to Detroit to see me August 13th? :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU AND TOD DID, SEEING THAT YOU 2 WERNT HERE ALL MORNING


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5747486
> *"Who" woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning???
> *


DONT WORRY STREETLIFE WILL BE TOPIC ON DAY 3


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5747492
> *So you coming to Detroit to see me August 13th? :biggrin:
> *


Absolutely!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 11:51 AM~5747490
> *I THJINK ITS UNITY'S PICNIC
> *



HAHA THJINK = THINK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 01:55 PM~5747551
> *HAHA THJINK = THINK
> *


I GOT USE TO READING HIS SHIT SO NOW IM ALL FUKED UP


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 12:57 PM~5747565
> *I GOT USE TO READING HIS SHIT SO NOW IM ALL FUKED UP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5747504
> *I THOUGHT YOU AND TOD DID, SEEING THAT YOU 2 WERNT HERE ALL MORNING
> *


Goddamn....I didnt know that I needed to account for my whereabouts when I'm not on LIL.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 12:53 PM~5747512
> *DONT WORRY STREETLIFE WILL BE TOPIC ON DAY 3
> *


I'm already pissed off, so fuk it.....start your topic bullshit now. Just wondering who you are, since you seem to be the expert.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 01:59 PM~5747589
> *Goddamn....I didnt know that I needed to account for whereabouts when I'm not on LIL.
> *



THATS RIGHT YOU NEED TO CHECK IN


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ah shit now you pissed a woman off :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 01:02 PM~5747616
> *THATS RIGHT YOU NEED TO CHECK IN
> *


You ain't my daddy!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 02:04 PM~5747631
> *You ain't my daddy!! :biggrin:
> *



THATS NOT WHAT YOU WERE SAYING.....HAHA LOL IM J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 01:06 PM~5747652
> *THATS NOT WHAT YOU WERE SAYING.....HAHA LOL IM J/P
> *


No, I'm actually pissed right now. Don't start with me. :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:56 AM~5746596
> *I WAS TALKING BOUT TODS CLUB MEMBERS  I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RIDERS JUST PUTTIN MY OPINION OUT THERE
> *


you want to state opinions ok,but keep the club shit out of it,we already talked about this shit,meaning we means our club our chapter,the ones that matter,the ones that are out there doing things for the club....you obviously dont have shit to do but try and stir up shit!...like everyone says including me,everybody knows basically who each other is in here,but it takes a bitch,coward,to hide behind a name  why hide,like you said your just stating your opinion


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 12:59 PM~5747589
> *Goddamn....I didnt know that I needed to account for my whereabouts when I'm not on LIL.
> *


shit i thought you knew dammit!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 01:15 PM~5747709
> *shit i thought you knew dammit!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm just gonna let that one slide. :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 10 2006, 10:59 AM~5746618
> *im one of those members and for your info when the shot rang out i went to make sure my 3 year old son and my 12 year old son were ok. and yeah there were more kids there than jus mine. so wut the fuk would you do homie. :angry:
> *


randy,dont even waste your time answering this fool,obviously he doesnt know what priorities are..maybe he doesnt have kids,and if he does and i would like to see what he'll do in that situation...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 01:19 PM~5747741
> *I'm just gonna let that one slide. :angry:
> *


got anymore snacks for me :biggrin: oh yeah what about your to do list,wheres my $1000.00 :roflmao:


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 01:20 PM~5747767
> *randy,dont even waste your time answering this fool,obviously he doesnt know what priorities are..maybe he doesnt have kids,and if he does and i would like to see what he'll do in that situation...
> *


COOL IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULDVE DONE BUT AFTER THE THE SHOOTER LEFT WHO HELPED HIM OUT THE ROAD WHO TOOK HIM TO THE HOSPITAL WHO DID ANYTHING BUT LET HIM BLEED


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 01:26 PM~5747811
> *COOL IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULDVE DONE BUT AFTER THE THE SHOOTER LEFT WHO HELPED HIM OUT THE ROAD WHO TOOK HIM TO THE HOSPITAL WHO DID ANYTHING BUT LET HIM BLEED
> *


you talk like you were there, if you were, what the fuck did you do??? I got there right after it happened, the ambulance couldnt come into the area until it was cleared by the police, we were getting ready to load him up in my friends truck when the police got there. The ambulance got thru and took him to the hospital. There were a few people helping out...honestly people that I never would have expected to help him. And then there are the ones that I thought would have been the first ones to help him, and the only fucking thing they were worried or concerned about is getting another fucking 30 pack!!! 
I am extremely sensitive about this and I'm advising you to choose your words wisely. It was scary as fuck seeing my brother bleed all over the place and you dont want to know how it feels having to call your parents and tell them that their son was shot. He was very close to loosing his leg....that's what so many people just dont get.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 01:26 PM~5747811
> *COOL IM NOT SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULDVE DONE BUT AFTER THE THE SHOOTER LEFT WHO HELPED HIM OUT THE ROAD WHO TOOK HIM TO THE HOSPITAL WHO DID ANYTHING BUT LET HIM BLEED
> *


well i dont think too many of us in here have a doctors degree in medicine  not much really someone could 've done besides put rag on his wound and wait for the ambulance...unfortunately i wasnt there..if i was i wouldve probably drove him to the nearest hospital...who are you to judge what someone does any way,people react a different way...not everybody is a thug,most people never been in that situation before...after the aftermath is over people start re-evaluating what happened and is easy to start saying yeah i wouldve done this and that...let me ask you this where were you??


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT IF I LIKE THE OR NOT IM NOT GONNA JUST DO NOTHING AND IF HES IN MY CLUB THAT JUST MAKES IT WORSE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 01:23 PM~5747787
> *got anymore snacks for me :biggrin: oh yeah what about your to do list,wheres my $1000.00 :roflmao:
> *


I'm going to Costco to get supplies for the shop....any requests??? Oh, wait I know...big salty nuts...right???? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 02:39 PM~5747944
> *I'm going to Costco to get supplies for the shop....any requests???  Oh, wait I know...big salty nuts...right???? :biggrin:
> *


AND SOME M&M'S


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 01:36 PM~5747915
> *you talk like you were there, if you were, what the fuck did you do???  I got there right after it happened, the ambulance couldnt come into the area until it was cleared by the police, we were getting ready to load him up in my friends truck when the police got there.  The ambulance got thru and took him to the hospital.  There were a few people helping out...honestly people that I never would have expected to help him.  And then there are the ones that I thought would have been the first ones to help him, and the only fucking thing they were worried or concerned about is getting another fucking 30 pack!!!
> I am extremely sensitive about this and I'm advising you to choose your words wisely.  It was scary as fuck seeing my brother bleed all over the place and you dont want to know how it feels having to call your parents and tell them that their son was shot.  He was very close to loosing his leg....that's what so many people just dont get.
> *


YOU MADE MY POINT SORRY FOR BRINGING IT UP BUT NO ONE TALKED ABOUT WHAT DIDNT HAPPEN OR WASNT DONE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 01:43 PM~5747987
> *YOU MADE MY POINT SORRY FOR BRINGING IT UP BUT NO ONE TALKED ABOUT WHAT DIDNT HAPPEN OR WASNT DONE
> *


I said it because it's true. I'm not hiding behind a screen name. I can say what the fuck I want about the situation for 2 reasons: #1 It's true #2 Cause I honestly dont give a shit about anybody knowing the real way I feel. I've said the same thing since the night it happened. I dont give a shit who knows. But the same fuckers that stood around with a beer in one hand and their dick in the other is the same fuckers that always show up or call when they need or want something. 

I honestly dont give a fuck if people think bad of me for saying this or not. I'm just being real.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 03:03 PM~5748038
> *I said it because it's true.  I'm not hiding behind a screen name.  I can say what the fuck I want about the situation for 2 reasons:  #1 It's true  #2 Cause I honestly dont give a shit about anybody knowing the real way I feel.  I've said the same thing since the night it happened.  I dont give a shit who knows.  But the same fuckers that stood around with a beer in one hand and their dick in the other is the same fuckers that always show up or call when they need or want something.
> 
> I honestly dont give a fuck if people think bad of me for saying this or not.  I'm just being real.
> *



HEY I HAD A BEER IN MY HAND TOO BUT I WAS NEXT TO HIS PARTNER TELLING HIM WUTT TO DO


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 01:43 PM~5747987
> *YOU MADE MY POINT SORRY FOR BRINGING IT UP BUT NO ONE TALKED ABOUT WHAT DIDNT HAPPEN OR WASNT DONE
> *


it was discussed but "IN-HOUSE"..."private",you dont need to know  some people dont like to discussed all their life on LIL...this is just for fun ,lowride ,hops,etc...this is not jerry springer,maury...get the drift stupid...the actual person that your speaking of is on here goes by KING OF AZ...you dont see him bringing up that shit..and frankly i dont think he would appreciate you talking about that  so mind your fucken business...


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

SO BACK TO THE TOPIC WHAT HAS CHALIO DONE LATLY EXCEPT BRING BACK OUT OF DATE BAD PAINT RUSTED OUT BUMPERLESS CLOWN CARS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 03:11 PM~5748070
> *it was  discussed but "IN-HOUSE"..."private",you dont need to know  some people dont like to discussed all their life on LIL...this is just for fun ,lowride ,hops,etc...this is not jerry springer,maury...get the drift stupid...the actual person that your speaking of is on here goes by KING OF AZ...you dont see him bringing up that shit..and frankly i dont think he would appreciate you talking about that  so mind your fucken business...
> *


........you said "frankly"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

neways so wutts crackin RAY RAY


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

HIS BEST ATEMPT AT A STREET CAR WAS YOURS 45 INCHES I THINK ISNT THE GREEN ELCO DOIN 60 AND FRANKS TOWN CAR 50


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 02:26 PM~5748122
> *neways so wutts crackin RAY RAY
> *


nothing same ole shit...no work :biggrin: chillin w/my son..muthafucker wont stop watching CARS...


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 02:29 PM~5748140
> *HIS BEST ATEMPT AT A STREET CAR WAS YOURS 45 INCHES I THINK ISNT THE GREEN ELCO DOIN 60 AND FRANKS TOWN CAR 50
> *



I beleive they are double pumps


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 10 2006, 02:30 PM~5748155
> *I beleive they are double pumps
> *


DOUBLE PUMP AND SINGLE PISTON BOUT THE SAME THE TOWN CAR IS PISTON


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 03:29 PM~5748140
> *HIS BEST ATEMPT AT A STREET CAR WAS YOURS 45 INCHES I THINK ISNT THE GREEN ELCO DOIN 60 AND FRANKS TOWN CAR 50
> *



THATS NOT TRUE HE HIT 51" WITH A STOCK MONTE

THE ELCO AND THE LINC ARE AND WAS EXTENDED NOT STREET
THE ELCO IS DOUBLE NOT IN MY CATEGORY BUT STILL NOSED UP
FOR FUN FUN FUN THATS ALL IT IS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

KINDA SEEMS LIKE YOU TALKED ALOT OF SHIT FOR A COMPANY THAT REALLY ISNT DOIN SHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 03:39 PM~5748208
> *KINDA SEEMS LIKE YOU TALKED ALOT OF SHIT FOR A COMPANY THAT REALLY ISNT DOIN SHIT
> *


if you say so


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

WELL IF THEY ARE PROVE ME WRONG AND ILL SHUT UP BUT IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE IS IMPROVING


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 01:44 PM~5748231
> *WELL IF THEY ARE PROVE ME WRONG AND ILL SHUT UP BUT IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE IS IMPROVING
> *


THANKS FOR THE UPDATE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

i give props to jennifer she said what she felt but like i said if you werent there leave it the fuck alone.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

dont know if anyone else seen or read this, but this sucks.........................



conejoz Jul 8 2006, 06:51 AM | | Post #1 

pinstriping

Posts: 82
Joined: Jan 2003




For the people who havent heard tony parker and martha were in a bad boating accident over the weekend up north their little girl was killed and tony is in pretty bad shape, martha is not hurt to bad some stitches and broken ribs well pull through fine from injuries but not to good about loosing her daughter.
Havent heard all details yet if anyone heres let us know


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

anyone know if that 2day show is canceled


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 03:56 PM~5748637
> *conejoz  Jul 8 2006, 06:51 AM    |  | Post #1
> 
> pinstriping
> ...


  that fucken sucks


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2006, 03:57 PM~5748654
> *anyone  know  if that 2day show  is canceled
> *


as far as i know its still on,but not sure


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 04:59 PM~5748669
> *as far as i know its still on,but not sure
> *


they told us they canceled it


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2006, 04:11 PM~5748678
> *they told  us they canceled  it
> *


ill find out for sure & pm you...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 05:14 PM~5748691
> *ill find out for sure & pm you...
> *


thx ray


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2006, 03:11 PM~5748678
> *they told  us they canceled  it
> *


I would not doubt it, Johnny is usually shoving flyers in everyones hand by now! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

What up Tizzle???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Todd here's those pics i took a couple weeks ago... :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 11:13 AM~5746726
> *made sure he wuz cool grabbed my kids and bounced.
> --------------------
> 
> ...


 u brought me up in this talking about shit that have nothing to do with lowriding my club and really aint ur fucking business as far as randy his responsibilty was family and he did what any father or man would have as faras my shop and wieght I'll put my cars on scale any day Ibet my cars wiegh less than others maybe u should shut ur mouth and don't ever disrespect my club or u will see a M Thang tahts one thing i don't play with homie :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it homie love the tatt todd who's charm?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey you forgot this one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 04:51 PM~5748908
> *u brought me up in this talking about shit that have nothing to do with lowriding my club and really aint ur fucking business as far as randy his responsibilty was family and he did what any father or man would have as faras my shop and wieght I'll put my cars on scale any day Ibet my cars wiegh less than others maybe u should shut ur mouth and don't ever disrespect my club or u will see a M Thang tahts one thing i don't play with homie :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 10 2006, 04:51 PM~5748912
> *damn it homie love the tatt todd who's charm?
> *


mine i let him borrow it because hes a broke ass!! :biggrin: :biggrin: (j/k)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 04:57 PM~5748963
> *mine i let him borrow it because hes a broke ass!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: (j/k)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 04:51 PM~5748908
> *u brought me up in this talking about shit that have nothing to do with lowriding my club and really aint ur fucking business as far as randy his responsibilty was family and he did what any father or man would have as faras my shop and wieght I'll put my cars on scale any day Ibet my cars wiegh less than others maybe u should shut ur mouth and don't ever disrespect my club or u will see a M Thang tahts one thing i don't play with homie :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



*MAN THIS FOOL TALKING SHIT IS NOTHING BUT ANOTHER LIL BITCH HATER.. GOTS SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT EVERYBODY AND EVERYTHING, BUT SCARED TO SHOW HIS FACE... GOING OFF NOTHING BUT GOSSIP AND SHIT HE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT... TRYING TO GET UNDER PEOPLE'S SKIN... 

DON'T LET HIM GET TO YOU DOGG.. FOOLS ALWAYS GONNA TALK.. AT LEAST YOU KNOW YOU GOT THEIR ATTENTION.. JUST DO YOUR THING AND SHOW THEM THEY AIN'T ON YOUR LEVEL... *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 05:45 PM~5748862
> * Hey Todd here's those pics i took a couple weeks ago... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM, TODD BE BALLIN!!!!! :biggrin:J/K WHAT UP TODD WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Fuck all ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!

Whew I feel better now, Everybody else was talking shit and I was feeling left out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 10 2006, 05:28 PM~5749171
> *Fuck all ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Whew I feel better now, Everybody else was talking shit and I was feeling left out:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah well fuck you too!! :roflmao: where is my bitch ADAM :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I don't know' he's your bitch. what you ain't got no control over your bitch? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

like blue7 says... *FUCK THE WORLD!* and ur momma too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 10 2006, 05:32 PM~5749214
> *I don't know' he's your bitch. what you ain't got no control over your bitch? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guess not fucker ...i saw the leash in the back yard,but ADAM got away... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ray can't find his bitch!!!! LOL


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 05:53 PM~5749307
> *Ray can't find his bitch!!!!  LOL
> *


hey before you start posting on here...did you get my shit or not??? :angry:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: big ray, BUBBZinAZ, ARIZA70, Twiins



hey bubbz you seen ADAM?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 05:56 PM~5749328
> *hey before you start posting on here...did you get my shit or not??? :angry:
> *


Those salty nuts??? Yep!!! :biggrin: I sent that $1000.00 to your paypal acct! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 10 2006, 06:00 PM~5749360
> *Those salty nuts???  Yep!!! :biggrin:  I sent that $1000.00 to your paypal acct! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 04:51 PM~5748908
> *u brought me up in this talking about shit that have nothing to do with lowriding my club and really aint ur fucking business as far as randy his responsibilty was family and he did what any father or man would have as faras my shop and wieght I'll put my cars on scale any day Ibet my cars wiegh less than others maybe u should shut ur mouth and don't ever disrespect my club or u will see a M Thang tahts one thing i don't play with homie :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok now for some pics of the cruise... (well since big ray beat me to it, just a couple) 

Here's my homies' 77caddy... 

































A couple b/w pics...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

nice pics homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I HAVE TWO OTHER PICS TO POST.. BUT I'M WAITING ON APPROVAL FROM THE OWNER... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5749495
> *I HAVE TWO OTHER PICS TO POST.. BUT I'M WAITING ON APPROVAL FROM THE OWNER... :biggrin:
> *


post them...chicken!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5749493
> *nice pics homie
> *


Thanks homie.. the ones you put up were really good too, and they pretty much covered most of the cars so i just put these up... oh and i messed with a couple :biggrin: I was bored in between the shit talking on here...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 06:31 PM~5749474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICTURES, BUT CAN YOU GET THE ICE CREAM OUT THE BACK SEAT!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




HEY RAY, YOU LEFT YOUR THONG OVER HERE.......


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

tell adam not to smell them :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 02:11 PM~5748070
> *it was  discussed but so mind your fucken business...
> *




SPEAK ON IT RAY.............. 




*(why are you guys even entertaining him..?) *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 06:40 PM~5749540
> *tell adam not to smell them :roflmao:
> *



HE SAID HE LIKES IT WHEN YOU WEAR THEM BACKWARDS & DANCE IN THE DRIVE WAY (SCARES OFF THE NEIGHBORS)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

S.C.T.B - PICK A SIDE WOULD YA....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




--------------------

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHX

WORLD WIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
STREELIFE HYDRAULICS
MANIC MECHANICS
HOPPER'S
FRANKS HYDRAULICS
LOCO'S HYDRAULICS
ORLIE'S
RC LOWRIDER
SHELL HAPPY


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 06:46 PM~5749597
> *S.C.T.B - PICK A SIDE WOULD YA.......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Is RC"S still around?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5749656
> *Is RC"S still around?
> *




why, you want their number..... 
(800-bankrupt)


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5749656
> *Is RC"S still around?
> *


they went out of business..i ran into old man from rc and said his still has alot of shit in storage after he closed down ,shit and this was about 2 yrs ago,i ran into him @ the store in avondale


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 06:55 PM~5749675
> *why, you want their number.....
> (800-bankrupt)
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 06:57 PM~5749682
> *they went out of business..i ran into old man from rc and said his still has alot of shit in storage after he closed down ,shit and this was about 2 yrs ago,i ran into him @ the store in avondale
> *


I seen dude drivin the truck out in SunValley Parkway.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 06:46 PM~5749597
> *S.C.T.B - PICK A SIDE WOULD YA.......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I have alot of homies, What can I say? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 06:35 PM~5749505
> *post them...chicken!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak: :buttkick:

Normally i would... but out of respect i won't till i get the ok...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 05:57 PM~5748963
> *mine i let him borrow it because hes a broke ass!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: (j/k)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 06:36 PM~5749513
> *NICE PICTURES, BUT CAN YOU GET THE ICE CREAM OUT THE BACK SEAT!!!!  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HEY RAY, YOU LEFT YOUR THONG OVER HERE.......
> *



 They're very careful... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 07:20 PM~5749799
> *:0 :twak: :buttkick:
> 
> Normally i would... but out of respect i won't till i get the ok...
> *



ok ok ok... here you go ray... just two pics... it looks better than ever.. and it's coming out strong in the next few weeks.. down for a year and a half... and it's coming back... :0 


















73Rivi... wow..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 07:43 PM~5750054
> *ok ok ok... here you go ray... just two pics... it looks better than ever.. and it's coming out strong in the next few weeks.. down for a year and a half... and it's coming back...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


cool he told me about that glad to see him doing it,i know hes mising it :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 07:47 PM~5750092
> *cool he told me about that glad to see him doing it,i know hes mising it :biggrin:
> *


yeah he told me about what it took for him to tear it down.... so after all that it's good to see it coming back strong... it looked really good... plus now it's on juice and not air :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 07:58 PM~5750114
> *yeah he told me about what it took for him to tear it down.... so after all that it's good to see it coming back strong... it looked really good... plus now it's on juice and not air :0
> *


cool,homie 73rivi coming back out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 05:35 PM~5749251
> *like blue7 says...  HELL YA HOMIE FUCK THAT BITCH RUNNING HIS MOUTH *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 10 2006, 10:03 PM~5750517
> *HELL YA HOMIE FUCK THAT BITCH RUNNING HIS MOUTH
> *


 :biggrin: look @ everything you missed :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 10:08 PM~5750543
> *:biggrin:  look @ everything you missed :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IVE BEEN DOING FOR THE LAST HOUR :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 9 2006, 07:41 PM~5743515
> *and you need to get a new paint job on your montycarlo my regol has a better paint job and its a hopper.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:        :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What Up Homie Rick You A Cool Cat But Dam Tarzan Swings Less Than You Do :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

nobody knows who that is


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:angry: no


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

This Sucks I Leave Town For A couple Days And Shit Get Good And I mIssed Everything


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 10 2006, 10:14 PM~5750580
> *This Sucks I Leave Town For A couple Days And Shit Get Good And I mIssed Everything
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BLUE :twak:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 10:21 PM~5750620
> *BLUE :twak:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DID I DO KNOW


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 10 2006, 09:23 PM~5750631
> *WHAT THE FUCK DID I DO NOW
> *


Nothing........I was just saying hello :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2006, 10:24 PM~5750641
> *Nothing........I was just saying hello  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PEACE!!!!!!!! I'm out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 10 2006, 10:03 PM~5750517
> *HELL YA HOMIE FUCK THAT BITCH RUNNING HIS MOUTH
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

troubs: sorry to hear about the break-in on the monte..... :tears: :tears:  
prolly just random kids.... maybe opt for sleep next time....  :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRY TROUBS BUT YOULL BE GLAD TO KNOW I GOT A DIME BAG FOR EVERYTHING :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 10 2006, 10:52 PM~5750782
> *SORRY TROUBS BUT YOULL BE GLAD TO KNOW I GOT A DIME BAG FOR EVERYTHING :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats phucked up BLUESY


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 10 2006, 10:56 PM~5750814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats phucked up BLUESY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 10 2006, 02:05 PM~5748045
> *HEY I HAD A BEER IN MY HAND TOO BUT I WAS NEXT TO HIS PARTNER TELLING HIM WUTT TO DO
> *


hay chilo dis is Frank if i new you wer pato chippn i wouldnt be hangn around you. from now on im just gona let you hop against Will couse you guys are both patto chippn. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: And dis is how your gona look when you see my car in the air :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Anr your gona be scard to look up couse youl be afraid how hi it might be :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

IS IT JUST ME OR DO YOU SPELL POTATO NOT PATTOAOETEE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 10 2006, 10:03 PM~5750862
> *hay  chilo dis is Frank if i new you wer pato chippn i wouldnt be hangn around you. from now on im just gona let you hop against Will couse you guys are both patto chippn. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  And dis is how your gona look when you see my car in the air :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Anr your gona be scard to look up couse youl be afraid how hi it might be :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PATO CHIPPING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SPELL CHECK ISLE 4


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 10 2006, 11:20 PM~5750957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PATO CHIPPING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SPELL CHECK ISLE 4
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 10 2006, 11:03 PM~5750862
> *hay  chilo dis is Frank if i new you wer pato chippn i wouldnt be hangn around you. from now on im just gona let you hop against Will couse you guys are both patto chippn. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  And dis is how your gona look when you see my car in the air :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Anr your gona be scard to look up couse youl be afraid how hi it might be :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



hey rick this is frank before you try to start shit learn how to spell, oh yeah one of the kids have hooked on phonics i will take it to you tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 10 2006, 11:28 PM~5750998
> *hey rick this is frank before you try to start shit learn how to spell, oh yeah one of the kids have hooked on phonics i will take it to you tomorrow. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rick a vieja (Jul 11, 2006)

spirit rick is a *** who doesnt know any better nor does he know how to spell go to school u old fuck...also who in az is his son so there the ones startin drama so the name says it all ricks a vieja...get a life with your washed up hopper that everyones owned once thanks to nene


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick a vieja_@Jul 10 2006, 11:32 PM~5751025
> *spirit rick is a *** who doesnt know any better nor does he know how to spell go to school u old fuck...also who in az is his son so there the ones startin drama so the name says it all ricks a vieja...get a life with your washed up hopper that everyones owned once thanks to nene
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: Damn.. more shit talking and drama.. too bad i'ma miss it.. i'm out.... have a good night guys... Sup Leonard? :wave:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2006, 11:47 PM~5751118
> *:uh: Damn.. more shit talking and drama.. too bad i'ma miss it.. i'm out.... have a good night guys... Sup Leonard? :wave:
> 
> 
> *


What up Folks :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 10 2006, 11:49 PM~5751129
> *What up Folks :biggrin:
> *



what's up


----------



## JayZero (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 28 2003, 02:30 PM~1012072
> *What part of FNX u movin to? Basically the only spot is 43rd-51st and thomas. Some days it sucks and some it is badass. There are always cruises on Sundays too.
> *


Is that ware all those people go every weekend. if its what i'm thinking of thare is some cool shit out thare. A jet civic, a twin jet dicoda and a lot more stuff


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick a vieja_@Jul 10 2006, 11:32 PM~5751025
> *spirit rick is a *** who doesnt know any better nor does he know how to spell go to school u old fuck...also who in az is his son so there the ones startin drama so the name says it all ricks a vieja...get a life with your washed up hopper that everyones owned once thanks to nene
> *


thats fucked up if this is true.... :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 12:08 AM~5751224
> *thats fucked up if this is true.... :angry:
> *


I'm 100% sure that is bullshit. That cannot be him or his kids. :nono:


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rick a vieja_@Jul 10 2006, 11:32 PM~5751025
> *spirit rick is a *** who doesnt know any better nor does he know how to spell go to school u old fuck...also who in az is his son so there the ones startin drama so the name says it all ricks a vieja...get a life with your washed up hopper that everyones owned once thanks to nene
> *


and all the people that cheerleed dont own a car at least i own dis california car. and if you have the balls to talk shit about hoppn then hop against me ill be waiting .


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 12:16 AM~5751270
> *I'm 100% sure that is bullshit.  That cannot be him or his kids. :nono:
> *


 :uh: how can you be 100% sure??


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 12:16 AM~5751270
> *I'm 100% sure that is bullshit.  That cannot be him or his kids. :nono:
> *


hes not disagreeing


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

all you guys need to go to sleep cause you guys got to go to work tomorrow lol.


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rick a vieja_@Jul 10 2006, 11:32 PM~5751025
> *spirit rick is a *** who doesnt know any better nor does he know how to spell go to school u old fuck...also who in az is his son so there the ones startin drama so the name says it all ricks a vieja...get a life with your washed up hopper that everyones owned once thanks to nene
> *


and thanks to nene im woppen everyons ass and im coming after 3 more people they no who they are.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:21 AM~5751289
> *all you guys need to go to sleep cause you guys got to go to work tomorrow lol.
> *


but i dont work :biggrin: what up foo


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:21 AM~5751289
> *all you guys need to go to sleep cause you guys got to go to work tomorrow lol.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats Up Homie


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 12:18 AM~5751281
> *:uh: how can you be 100% sure??
> *


I just am.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:21 AM~5751289
> *all you guys need to go to sleep cause you guys got to go to work tomorrow lol.
> *


see what you start :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 11 2006, 12:20 AM~5751286
> *hes not disagreeing
> *


Oh my bad...I forgot that your the fucking internet guru not me.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 01:21 AM~5751294
> *but i dont work  :biggrin: what up foo
> *


im ready for Chicago this weekend ,my car is working real nice i might do a shop call before we hit the road.tomorrow


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 12:22 AM~5751297
> *I just am.
> *


 :uh: oh ok


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:21 AM~5751289
> *all you guys need to go to sleep cause you guys got to go to work tomorrow lol.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 12:23 AM~5751310
> *Oh my bad...I forgot that your the fucking internet guru not me.
> *


screw you


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:23 AM~5751313
> *
> im ready for Chicago this weekend ,my car is working real nice i might do a shop call before we hit the road.tomorrow
> *


in LA?? :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 11 2006, 12:24 AM~5751320
> *screw you
> *


no screw you!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIRIT602 since everyone else doesnt seem to want to ask, did your sons start all this bullshit??? Are either of your boys "WHO IN AZ"????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

im out this page you guys like to fight alot .


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:29 AM~5751350
> *im out this page you guys like to fight alot .
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

tun,tun ,tun


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 12:32 AM~5751360
> *tun,tun ,tun
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

hey fuckers whats krackn


----------



## SPIRIT602 (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 10 2006, 11:22 PM~5750972
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hay new botty you beter no who your talkn to you only had one car your whole life. you were saying im swangn like tarzan your gona be swangn on my nuts wen you see my car hop.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 12:34 AM~5751370
> *hey fuckers whats krackn
> *


your butt cheeks :roflmao: :roflmao: wey you set yourself up... :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

man rick sure takes a long time to type


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SPIRIT602_@Jul 11 2006, 12:34 AM~5751372
> *hay new botty you beter no who your talkn to you only had one car your whole life. you were saying im swangn like tarzan your gona be swangn on my nuts wen you see my car hop.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

lendo u still up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Az?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 12:38 AM~5751389
> *lendo u still up
> *


ya just trip'n on you fuckers  not you Jen :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:38 AM~5751389
> *lendo u still up
> *


yes he is i told him to go to sleep before you get mad. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 11 2006, 12:40 AM~5751404
> *:uh:
> yes he is i told him to go to sleep before you get mad. :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting for NeNe to get here :twak:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 11 2006, 12:42 AM~5751409
> *I'm waiting for NeNe to get here  :twak:
> *


what are you talking about that foo asleep already look :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 12:41 AM~5751406
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 12:38 AM~5751389
> *lendo u still up
> *


All you people on line and cant say whats up.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 12:41 AM~5751406
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


hey Ray nice pic of trouble


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: u guys are crazy...im out gotta work in themorning,not like other people :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 11 2006, 12:54 AM~5751449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: u guys are crazy...im out gotta work in themorning,not like other people :biggrin:
> *


You got a job? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HI BEN!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 01:02 AM~5751474
> *HI BEN!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I guess if I'm not talking shit it's not important, huh. lol :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 11 2006, 12:55 AM~5751452
> *You got a job? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The only thing he has to do tomorrow is get up and watch CARS with his son! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:05 AM~5751481
> *I guess if I'm not talking shit it's not important, huh.    lol :biggrin:
> *


Seems like it huh! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 01:06 AM~5751486
> *Seems like it huh! :biggrin:
> *


out of all this shit talking we should be expecting a good hop right.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Todd...I might be late in the morning! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 01:14 AM~5751500
> *Todd...I might be late in the morning! :biggrin:
> *


ur fired


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good night peeps i have to work in the afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:16 AM~5751506
> *Good night peeps i have to work in the afternoon :biggrin:
> *


Todd said we get tomorrow off with pay! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good nite guys.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:16 AM~5751506
> *Good night peeps i have to work in the afternoon :biggrin:
> *


afternoon starts at 8:30 A.M.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 01:17 AM~5751508
> *Todd said we get tomorrow off with pay! :biggrin:
> *


Hey what the fuck


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 01:18 AM~5751510
> *Good nite guys.
> *


 good night


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:21 AM~5751515
> *Hey what the fuck
> *


whats up Todd


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:22 AM~5751517
> *whats up Todd
> *


shit like everyone else raeding a cliffhanger


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:24 AM~5751519
> *shit like everyone else raeding a cliffhanger
> *


Im just trying to see if a good hop is coming up


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what Joe Wednesday can't say hi bitch


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:25 AM~5751522
> *Im just trying to see if a good hop is coming up
> *


it don"t matter it beats T.V. besides I'll win J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought you were going to sleep already Jen. what happend? :uh:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:28 AM~5751530
> *I thought you were going to sleep already Jen. what happend? :uh:
> *


she hooked like the rest of us


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:27 AM~5751529
> *it don"t matter it beats T.V. besides I'll win J/K :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol. you gaot that right.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:28 AM~5751530
> *I thought you were going to sleep already Jen. what happend? :uh:
> *


Nope....I'm doing laundry and it still isnt done. About 10 more minutes.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:29 AM~5751533
> *she hooked like the rest of us
> *


I know what you mean. I've been trying to gat off for a half an hour


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 01:30 AM~5751539
> *Nope....I'm doing laundry and it still isnt done.  About 10 more minutes.
> *


that'll work. might as well huh


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

all iv been hearing is chilo crying .im tired of hearing all the drama .and all the cheerleaders stay out the game. And i heard chilo got his ass spanked i think he should throw some more weight in his cars if he wants to hang with the big boy's. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:31 AM~5751540
> *I know what you mean. I've been trying to gat off for a half an hour
> *


well ben if u can't get off u should see a doc for impotence


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

What up teamblowme602?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:34 AM~5751550
> *well ben if u can't get off u should see a doc for impotence
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: thats fucked up, I guess I set myself up for that one :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

well goodnight ladies if i'm going to contiue with my plan to take over the world i got to rest


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:34 AM~5751551
> *What up teamblowme602?
> *



Whats up big ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:37 AM~5751559
> *well goodnight ladies if i'm going to contiue with my plan to take over the world i got to rest
> *


alright then carry on.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

fuck some one type something else


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:38 AM~5751562
> *Whats up big ben
> *


whats crackin homie, what are you doing up so late?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:41 AM~5751568
> *fuck some one type something else
> *


What you had some laundry to do too.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

whos teamblowmenow


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:43 AM~5751576
> *What you had some laundry to do too.
> *


no just noticed theres 2 teamblowme's


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

GOOD NITE LADIES ILL SEE YOU REAL SOON. :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Todd I have a question about some prices. could you call me?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:46 AM~5751588
> *Hey Todd I have a question about some prices. could you call me?
> *


i'll hitu 2 marow


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:41 AM~5751570
> *whats crackin homie, what are you doing up so late?
> *



just bullshiting


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:48 AM~5751592
> *i'll hitu 2 marow
> *


dont forget


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:48 AM~5751593
> *just bullshiting
> *


who is the other team blow me?


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:45 AM~5751585
> *no just noticed theres 2 teamblowme's
> *


YES THEIR IS NOW GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE IM TIRED :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :happysad: :barf:  :banghead: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh: :guns: :


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 12:28 AM~5751342
> *SPIRIT602 since everyone else doesnt seem to want to ask, did your sons start all this bullshit???  Are either of your boys "WHO IN AZ"?????  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



why dont anyone just check the ip# that dont lie ... :0 :0


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:48 AM~5751593
> *just bullshiting
> *


THIS TEAM BLOW ME IS SORRY.
:barf:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 11 2006, 01:49 AM~5751601
> *who is the other team blow me?
> *



they want to be like frank


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 11 2006, 01:53 AM~5751610
> *THIS TEAM BLOW ME IS SORRY.
> :barf:
> *


which team blow me is sorry


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:54 AM~5751612
> *they want to be like frank
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 11 2006, 02:00 AM~5751628
> *
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 11 2006, 01:54 AM~5751612
> *they want to be like frank
> *


 Are you looking at all earlier posts


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright fellas good night, tallk to you ladies 2marrow


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

damm this shit in a never ending story....Can't stop reading.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:37 AM~5751559
> *well goodnight ladies if i'm going to contiue with my plan to take over the world i got to rest
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its funny cuz its true...
_"i want whats coming to me chico, the world and eveything in it"_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jul 11 2006, 07:09 AM~5752143
> *damm this shit in a never ending story....Can't stop reading.. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: SAME SHIT JUST A DIFFERENT DAY...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 11 2006, 02:32 AM~5751545
> *all iv been hearing is chilo crying .im tired of hearing all the drama .and all the cheerleaders stay out the game. And i heard chilo got his ass spanked i think he should throw some more weight in his cars if he wants to hang with the big boy's. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



this one is _RICK_ or one of his son's look at the way he spelt Chalio's name


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 11 2006, 07:50 AM~5752374
> *this one is RICK or one of his son's look at the way he spelt Chalio's name
> *



he never did answer JENS straight up question.......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:50 AM~5751438
> *hey Ray nice pic of trouble
> *



_FUUUUUUUK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 11 2006, 06:47 AM~5752353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its funny cuz its true...
> "i want whats coming to me chico, the world and eveything in it"
> *


If Todd is Pinky who's the Brain? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhoinAZ (Jul 10, 2006)

OK BEFORE I START DAY 2 LET ME SAY ANYTHING I SAY IS TOWARDS INDIVIDULE PEOPLE NOT A CAR CLUB PEOPLE I TALK ABOUT MAKE IT THE CAR CLUB THING READ WHAT I WROTE

FRANKS WHY DOES ANYBODY EVAN GO TO FRANKSFROM WHAT I SEEN IN PERSON HE THE WORST WHEN IT COME TO WIEGHT THE ONLY CAR THAT HE DID THAT LOOKED DECANT NEEDED A TOW TRUCK TO COME DOWN NOW HE DOES HAVE SOME NICE UP DOWN STREET CARS BUT WHEN IT COMES TO COMPETIN FRANK STICK TO SOFTBALL THEN YOU HIRED WIL AND PAUL CAME WITH DO YOU REGRET THAT YET AGAIN THE TOWN CAR WAS NICE BUT YOU STOPED WHY YOU WERE ON A ROLL DID YOU GET THAT FROM LOCOS GO SO FAR AND STOP BACK TO THE OLD TOPIC IS THAT NENE CAR WHO NOWS BUT TO DO THE CAR LIKE THAT AFTER HIS GOT STOLD IS PRETTY FUCKED UP AND ASKING FOR TROBLE HE CAME DOWN HERE LOST HIS CAR THEN YOU BRING THAT ONE WHY TO RUB IT IN HIS FACE THAT THE WEY IT SEEMED ONLY ALL AROUND CLEAN CAR TO COME FROM FRANK IS THE BROWN IMPALA AND YOU DIDNT DO IT ALL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK........ I thought i was reading something my 4 year old wrote.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 11 2006, 08:07 AM~5752447
> *FUCK........ I thought i was reading something my 4 year old wrote.
> *



Maybe he should dial 1-800-abc-defg It may work for him


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 11 2006, 09:12 AM~5752468
> *Maybe he should dial 1-800-abc-defg It may work for him
> *



GUS WHO I AM......... LUK I NO HOW TU SPEL


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 11 2006, 08:19 AM~5752494
> *GUS WHO I AM......... LUK I NO HOW TU SPEL
> *




your'e fune


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 11 2006, 07:57 AM~5752399
> *If Todd is Pinky who's the Brain? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 11 2006, 10:38 AM~5752749
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



So your saying your the _BRAIN.........._


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

GOODMORNING EVERYONE READY 4 DAY 2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 11 2006, 11:25 AM~5753030
> *GOODMORNING EVERYONE READY 4 DAY 2 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Yeah...........I'll start _GOODMORNING is _two words not one


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhoinAZ_@Jul 11 2006, 08:01 AM~5752419
> *OK BEFORE I START DAY 2 LET ME SAY ANYTHING I SAY IS TOWARDS INDIVIDULE PEOPLE NOT A CAR CLUB PEOPLE I TALK ABOUT MAKE IT THE CAR CLUB THING READ WHAT I WROTE
> 
> FRANKS WHY DOES ANYBODY EVAN GO TO FRANKSFROM WHAT I SEEN IN PERSON HE THE WORST WHEN IT COME TO WIEGHT THE ONLY CAR THAT HE DID THAT LOOKED DECANT NEEDED A TOW TRUCK TO COME DOWN NOW HE DOES HAVE SOME NICE UP DOWN STREET CARS BUT WHEN IT COMES TO COMPETIN FRANK STICK TO SOFTBALL THEN YOU HIRED WIL AND PAUL CAME WITH DO YOU REGRET THAT YET AGAIN THE TOWN CAR WAS NICE BUT YOU STOPED WHY YOU WERE ON A ROLL DID YOU GET THAT FROM LOCOS GO SO FAR AND STOP BACK TO THE OLD TOPIC IS THAT NENE CAR WHO NOWS BUT TO DO THE CAR LIKE THAT AFTER HIS GOT STOLD IS PRETTY FUCKED UP AND ASKING FOR TROBLE HE CAME DOWN HERE LOST HIS CAR THEN YOU BRING THAT ONE WHY TO RUB IT IN HIS FACE THAT THE WEY IT SEEMED ONLY ALL AROUND CLEAN CAR TO COME FROM FRANK IS THE BROWN IMPALA AND YOU DIDNT DO IT ALL
> *


First thing i think whoinaz teamblowmenow @ spirit602 are the same stupid ass that dont know how to spell. second the black car is not nenes the car is pauls thats the car that hydro max done i just redone the rear frame so the car could go higher. and the brown impala belongs to big ed and we redone the setup and took it to longbeach and broke mathafuckers off. and if you get a chance tell your dad to bring you by the shop stupid ass.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Is it just me, or does it seem like WHOINAZ spelled a little better yesterday?? Makes me wonder if it is more than one person starting all this bullshit.

I'm telling you guys, WHOINAZ is NOT Rick or his kids.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 11 2006, 07:53 AM~5752383
> *he never did answer JENS straight up question.......
> *


Not to be fucked up, but the reason he didnt is they arent like the rest of us computer hackers. Sorry to put their business out there like that but it's true. I dont want them gettting blamed or accused of doing something they didnt.

Damn, now I'm all paranoid about my spelling. :biggrin:


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 11 2006, 10:26 AM~5753041
> *Yeah...........I'll start GOODMORNING is two words not one
> *


wats up ready to hop


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 11 2006, 01:25 AM~5751525
> *what Joe Wednesday can't say hi bitch
> *


What up Fool :biggrin:


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

i heard there is a hop today man chailo you better soow up and hop everyone will be their :biggrin: :roflmao: :buttkick: :barf: :tongue: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :guns: :guns: :angel: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

where the hop at


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 11 2006, 01:01 PM~5753814
> *where the hop at
> *



I heard its at street life


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 11 2006, 01:17 PM~5753944
> *I heard its at street life
> *


That's news to me!


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :uh: :0 :uh: yup i heard that too i want to see sum bumper checken. we all no street life is going to be bumper checken . :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

cool.whos hopping


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 11 2006, 01:40 PM~5754106
> * cool.whos hopping
> *


chailo versos street life


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

what are they hopping


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

CHAILO IS GETTING REVENGE FROM THE SERVING HE GOT ON SUNDAY MORNING . BUT HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP TO SEE CHAILO GET SURVED TWICE IN A COUPLE DAYS. :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

what time


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 11 2006, 02:52 PM~5754719
> *CHAILO IS GETTING REVENGE FROM THE SERVING HE GOT ON SUNDAY MORNING . BUT HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP TO SEE CHAILO GET SURVED TWICE IN A COUPLE DAYS. :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Is Chailo that guy Chilo's brother? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up, this shit is getting interesting :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'SUP !


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I HAVE 25 AUGUST ISSUES OF TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING AVAILABLE NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rick a vieja (Jul 11, 2006)

u sorry fucker u cant spell and ur kids cant spell yet u change ur name to cover something up but anyone can tell just by reading ur post its u...its like readin something a five year old wrote or maybe its jen cause she is sticking up for them or maybe she likes rick...either way fuck u


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 11:53 AM~5753506
> *Not to be fucked up, but the reason he didnt is they arent like the rest of us computer hackers.  Sorry to put their business out there like that but it's true.  I dont want them gettting blamed or accused of doing something they didnt.
> 
> Damn, now I'm all paranoid about my spelling.   :biggrin:
> *




all i'm saying is, SPIRIT is new and cant spell & WHOINAZ is new and cant spell... 
coinsidence maybe..... but he answered everybody else's question... ya know... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: he could have defended himself.... 


to be honest: I DONT GIVE A PHUCK-----> sounds like a big hater hiding behind a name... whoever it is.... we all talk a bunch of shit on here, and for the most part, we all know who each other is... and we know its all in good fun....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick a vieja_@Jul 11 2006, 04:46 PM~5755234
> *u sorry fucker u cant spell and ur kids cant spell yet u change ur name to cover something up but anyone can tell just by reading ur post its u...its like readin something a five year old wrote or maybe its jen cause she is sticking up for them or maybe she likes rick...either way fuck u
> *


*FUCK YOU AND YOUR SORRY ASS ACCUSATIONS*!!! Don't bring me up in your bullshit drama. I honestly dont believe it is Rick or his kids, but that is *MY OPINION*!!! The people that do know me on here, know me well enough and can tell you that if I had something to say or talk shit, I'd just do it. I could give a fuck less, who does or does not like me...cuz that would be *THEIR OPINION*!!! And your comment about me liking Rick....grow the fuck up.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm always going to stay on your good side ok Jen :biggrin: 


Brandon


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 11 2006, 06:56 PM~5755828
> *I'm always going to stay on your good side ok Jen :biggrin:
> Brandon
> *


Thanks Brandon! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 06:54 PM~5755802
> * The people that do know me on here, know me well enough and can tell you that if I had something to say or talk shit, I'd just do it.  I could give a fuck less, who does or does not like me...cuz that would be THEIR OPINION!!! *


*


thats true... us girls will say what we want..... and could give a phuck less what people think...*


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHAT UP


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 11 2006, 08:44 PM~5756531
> *WHAT UP
> *


what up...... 







nite nite *AZ *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE TOO




































SORRY I STOLED YOUR SHIT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 05:54 PM~5755802
> *FUCK YOU AND YOUR SORRY ASS ACCUSATIONS!!!  Don't bring me up in your bullshit drama.  I honestly dont believe it is Rick or his kids, but that is MY OPINION!!!  The people that do know me on here, know me well enough and can tell you that if I had something to say or talk shit, I'd just do it.  I could give a fuck less, who does or does not like me...cuz that would be THEIR OPINION!!!  And your comment about me liking Rick....grow the fuck up.
> *


let me know if want to know who it is!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  ill post all info,,,,,,,,,dont fuck with my sister from arizona :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 11 2006, 10:37 PM~5757357
> *let me know if want to know who it is!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:   ill post all info,,,,,,,,,dont fuck with my sister from arizona :angry:  :cheesy:
> *



go for it rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 11 2006, 10:37 PM~5757357
> *let me know if want to know who it is!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:   ill post all info,,,,,,,,,dont fuck with my sister from arizona :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


Hey Rich,
Thanks for the PM. I never would have guessed it was that person. Thanks for having my back!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ? How about that hop 2day? 
 :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 12 2006, 12:58 AM~5757683
> *Hey Rich,
> Thanks for the PM.  I never would have guessed it was that person.  Thanks for having my back!
> *



Why you hating, i know you know who "_WHOINAZ_" is and all the other ones are.
Why dont you tell us instead of saying you know it isn't Rick.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 11 2006, 10:43 PM~5756997
> *FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE TOO
> SORRY I STOLED YOUR SHIT
> *



Hey sell me my 12's back atleast..............................
_"man my pops trippin fool you know i would'nt trip but its like both of ours we just keep it at my house"_


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 07:26 AM~5758668
> *Why you hating, i know you know who "WHOINAZ" is and all the other ones are.
> Why dont you tell us instead of saying you know it isn't Rick.
> *



who cares who it is........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 07:37 AM~5758727
> *Hey sell me my 12's back atleast..............................
> "man my pops trippin  fool you know i would'nt trip but its like both of ours we just keep it at my house"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
_"the 12's, the ones I've been asking you about"_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 11 2006, 05:56 PM~5755828
> *I'm always going to stay on your good side ok Jen :biggrin:
> Brandon
> *


Thumbs up to Traditional Lowriding!!!!!!!!I got my mag last night from JEN!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I hate to ask......but did the hop happen last night???????

if so what was the outcome?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 12 2006, 08:39 AM~5758735
> *who cares who it is........
> *



UMMMMMMM..................ME


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 07:03 AM~5758907
> *UMMMMMMM..................ME
> *


OK jackass, I take it that you dont know what happened last night right? Thanks for answering my question


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"Buddys don't let buddys look like jackasses on L.I.L." 


No i don't


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 11:58 PM~5757683
> *Hey Rich,
> Thanks for the PM.  I never would have guessed it was that person.  Thanks for having my back!
> *


all i can say is WOW!...i never wouldve guessed,and the sad thing is i actually had love for this kid  fuck it that just comes to tell you how 2 face people are...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2006, 07:42 AM~5758754
> *Thumbs up to Traditional Lowriding!!!!!!!!I got my mag last night from JEN!!!
> *


yeah! x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 07:06 AM~5758929
> *"Buddys don't let buddys look like jackasses on L.I.L."
> No i don't
> *



HAahahaha!!!!...... :biggrin: funny guey!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Buenos dias AZ!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 08:07 AM~5758932
> *all i can say is WOW!...i never wouldve guessed,and the sad thing is i actually had love for this kid  fuck it that just comes to tell you how 2 face people are...
> *



:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2006, 07:45 AM~5758776
> *I hate to ask......but did the hop happen last night???????
> 
> if so what was the outcome?
> *


yeah!...fucken Trouble got served by my bigbody :biggrin: ..... :0 just kidding


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2006, 08:30 AM~5759086
> *  Buenos dias AZ!
> *


what up foo,you get my text


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 07:52 AM~5759231
> *yeah!...fucken Trouble got served by my bigbody :biggrin: ..... :0 just kidding
> *


 :worship: so you were the "King" last night........ :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2006, 08:59 AM~5759277
> *:worship: so you were the "King" last night........ :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IM THE KING ROUND HERE!!I GOT THE ONLY HOUSE ON THE BLOCK PAID FOR :roflmao: (NEXT FRIDAY).....


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

who else has owned that so called washed up regal that nene had besides myself homie?????????hate on rick all you want but when it comes to the car dont hate homeboy pull up to that washed up hopper n see what you get....SERVED.............


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 09:52 AM~5759231
> *yeah!...fucken Trouble got served by my bigbody :biggrin: ..... :0 just kidding
> *



WELL YEAH!................Look how big he is compared to me :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHO THE HELL IT IS? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 12 2006, 10:54 AM~5759519
> *WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHO THE HELL IT IS? :dunno:
> *



its fukn 
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
somebody but if you find out first let me know


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

I WANT ADDRESS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 12 2006, 09:59 AM~5759539
> *I WANT ADDRESS EVERYTHING.
> *



Are you going to bake him something


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 10:07 AM~5759311
> *SHIT IM THE KING ROUND HERE!!I GOT THE ONLY HOUSE ON THE BLOCK PAID FOR :roflmao: (NEXT FRIDAY).....
> *


you dont live in _RANCHO CUCAMUNGA_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 12 2006, 11:03 AM~5759568
> *Are you going to bake him something
> *



_A CAKE OR SOMETHING_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN NO ONE HAS POSTED ANY PICS IN THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 11 2006, 01:06 PM~5753564
> *wats up ready to hop
> *



_BRING IT_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'M BORED


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 09:49 AM~5759781
> *I'M BORED
> *


GET TO WORK COCK VENDER-MAN WHORE!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2006, 12:01 PM~5759830
> *GET TO WORK COCK VENDER-MAN WHORE!!
> *



_MAN WHORE................._I TRY TO BE


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I used to live in Phoenix and go kick it over on the Westide on 43 and Thomas back in 96. I remember going to visit Paco over there at Red's, are they still around?? The cruises were sick and if the cops would try to shut it down, we would just go to some other block all the way till 3 or 4 a.m. Is the scene still down like that??


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 12 2006, 12:11 PM~5759882
> *I used to live in Phoenix and go kick it over on the Westide on 43 and Thomas back in 96.  I remember going to visit Paco over there at Red's, are they still around??  The cruises were sick and if the cops would try to shut it down, we would just go to some other block all the way till 3 or 4 a.m.  Is the scene still down like that??
> *




haha i memer that shit we use to (me and my homies) be on our way home the sun coming up and girls still driving around. 

the cruising sucks now


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

well today is day 3 and i see nothing from _WHOINAZ_
maybe someone figured him out and confronted him.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 11:32 AM~5759974
> *well today is day 3 and i see nothing from WHOINAZ
> maybe someone figured him out and confronted him.
> *


it wont be long, I can tell you that.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 12 2006, 12:35 PM~5760000
> *it wont be long, I can tell you that.
> *



Depends who you do it with........ :roflmao: :roflmao: OH MY BAD!!!!!!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

10 TRUTHS BLACK AND HISPANIC PEOPLE KNOW, BUT WHITE PEOPLE WON'T ADMIT:

1. Elvis is dead.
2. Jesus was not white.
3. Rap music is here to stay.
4. Kissing your pet is not cute or clean.
5. Skinny does not equal sexy.
6. Thomas Jefferson had black children.
7. A 5 year old child is too big for a stroller.
8. N'SYNC will never hold a candle to the Jackson 5.
9. An occasional BUTT whooping helps a child stay in line.
10. Having your children curse you out in public is not normal.


10 TRUTHS WHITE AND BLACK PEOPLE KNOW, BUT HISPANIC PEOPLE WON'T ADMIT:

1. Hickey's are not attractive.
2. Chicken is food, not a roommate.
3. Jesus is not a name for your son.
4. Your country's flag is not a car decoration.
5. Maria is a name but not for every daughter.
6. "Jump out and run" is not in any insurance policies.
7. 10 people to a car is considered too many.
8. Buttoning just the top button of your shirt is a bad fashion statement.
9. Mami and Papi can't possibly be the nickname of every person in your family.
10. Letting your children run wildly through the store is not normal.



10 TRUTHS WHITE AND HISPANIC PEOPLE KNOW, BUT BLACK PEOPLE WON'T ADMIT:

1. O.J. did it.
2. Tupac is dead.
3. Teeth should not be decorated.
4. Weddings should start on time.
5. Your pastor doesn't know everything.
6. Jesse Jackson w ill never be President.
7. RED is not a Kool Aid flavor, it's a color.
8. Church does not require expensive clothes.
9. Crown Royal bags are meant to be thrown away.
10. Your rims and sound system should not be worth more than your car.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 12:02 PM~5760126
> *10 TRUTHS BLACK AND HISPANIC PEOPLE KNOW, BUT WHITE PEOPLE WON'T ADMIT:
> 
> 1. Elvis is dead.
> ...


or you admitting your "WHOINAZ"  HOMIE YOU FUCKED UP...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 08:54 AM~5759243
> *what up foo,you get my text
> *



Qvo homie.... yeah i got it... i was passed out asleep by that time...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 01:12 PM~5760186
> *or you admitting your "WHOINAZ"  HOMIE YOU FUCKED UP...
> *



YOUR PLAYING RIGHT??????????????
IF THATS TRUE I OWE RICK AN APOLOGY................................._NOT_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 11:12 AM~5760186
> *or you admitting your "WHOINAZ"  HOMIE YOU FUCKED UP...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 12:23 PM~5760232
> *how am i whoinaz?
> *



man i had no f*&^%& idea it was you ah man homie no bueno :nono:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2006, 11:01 AM~5759830
> *GET TO WORK COCK VENDER-MAN WHORE!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 12:23 PM~5760232
> *how am i whoinaz?
> *


THATS SOME BITCH ASS SHIT I WOULD RESPECT YOU IF YOU SAID THAT SHIT UNDER YOUR REAL NAME WHAT A BITCH


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I felt bad your shit got wrecked up but now i know carma works what a dickhead


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

so is it him or not???????????????????????????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 12 2006, 12:01 PM~5760488
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


BLUEEEEEEEEEEEE SNIFF BIRD SHIT BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 12 2006, 03:29 PM~5761444
> *so is it him or not???????????????????????????
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 03:49 PM~5761633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn i should buy it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i think i might buy it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 04:57 PM~5761705
> *yea its me. im tired of hearing everyone talk shit about eachother. you say its joking but half the time its not. then be all nice to there face. i go to every hop & car show & hear the samething. i stoped going to the hops because all the shit got out of hand. when you carry a strap to the hops because you just dont know, its pretty fucked up. i needed to vent. some people made it a majestics thing when it wasnt it was a individule thing. i have the most respect mor the M. randy i didnt know you were there or who did what that night but i knew some people didnt do anything i call him a friend & to hear that upset me. trouble whats the diff. from chearleading & backing up? homie you were just the one to set it off that day. call me a dickhead or bitch whatever but im not sorry for what i said just should of done it in my name. im not going out anymore so say what you want about me but most of you know i was right.  ps i can spelllllll
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 04:57 PM~5761705
> *yea its me. im tired of hearing everyone talk shit about eachother. you say its joking but half the time its not. then be all nice to there face. i go to every hop & car show & hear the samething. i stoped going to the hops because all the shit got out of hand. when you carry a strap to the hops because you just dont know, its pretty fucked up. i needed to vent. some people made it a majestics thing when it wasnt it was a individule thing. i have the most respect mor the M. randy i didnt know you were there or who did what that night but i knew some people didnt do anything i call him a friend & to hear that upset me. trouble whats the diff. from chearleading & backing up? homie you were just the one to set it off that day. call me a dickhead or bitch whatever but im not sorry for what i said just should of done it in my name. im not going out anymore so say what you want about me but most of you know i was right.   ps i can spelllllll
> *



set wutt off .................. _dickhead........bitch_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

REMI, PEOPLE CAN UNDERSTAND THAT YOU HAD TO VENT... THE WAY YOU DID IT IS WHAT IS A BUNCH OF BITCH SHIT... AND THE FACT YOU TALKED ABOUT SHIT THAT WAS PRIVATE AND SOME WOULD SAY NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS IS WHAT MADE IT WORSE...

I READ A SAYING IN ANOTHER TOPIC,

"A REAL MAN DOESN'T CARE WHAT OTHERS THINK OF HIM, A REAL MAN WILL EXPRESS HIS FEELINGS" 

I THINK PEOPLE WOULD HAVE MORE RESPECT FOR YOU'RE THOUGHTS AND FEELINGS IF YOU WERE UP FRONT AND NOT HIDING BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME...

BUT SINCE YOU DECIDED TO TAKE THAT ROUTE, IT'S BITCH SHIT... :twak:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 03:57 PM~5761705
> *yea its me. im tired of hearing everyone talk shit about eachother. you say its joking but half the time its not. then be all nice to there face. i go to every hop & car show & hear the samething. i stoped going to the hops because all the shit got out of hand. when you carry a strap to the hops because you just dont know, its pretty fucked up. i needed to vent. some people made it a majestics thing when it wasnt it was a individule thing. i have the most respect mor the M. randy i didnt know you were there or who did what that night but i knew some people didnt do anything i call him a friend & to hear that upset me. trouble whats the diff. from chearleading & backing up? homie you were just the one to set it off that day. call me a dickhead or bitch whatever but im not sorry for what i said just should of done it in my name. im not going out anymore so say what you want about me but most of you know i was right.   ps i can spelllllll
> *



yeah people might talk shit to each other during and at the hops but homie you havent been in the game long enough to know that all these cats are cool with one another dont matter wut team you on i got luv for LOCOS,STREET LIFE,BACKYARD, FRANKS, AND HYDROMAX PLUS THE TWIINS. but that is something you dont know about so next time you run your bitch ass mouth make sure you have all your fuken facts straight and dont put nobody in the shit cuz you have to vent. say wut you have to say to somebodys face be a man homie not a bitch ass mark.  and like i said keep my fuken name out of your mouth.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM RAY U DONE WRITING A NOVEL!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 04:34 PM~5761878
> *DAM RAY U DONE WRITING A NOVEL!!!
> *



marinate go practic falling down :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 12 2006, 05:34 PM~5761884
> *marinate go practic falling down :biggrin:
> *


HEY GO F*CK YOURSELF!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 03:57 PM~5761705
> *yea its me. im tired of hearing everyone talk shit about eachother. you say its joking but half the time its not. then be all nice to there face. i go to every hop & car show & hear the samething. i stoped going to the hops because all the shit got out of hand. when you carry a strap to the hops because you just dont know, its pretty fucked up. i needed to vent. some people made it a majestics thing when it wasnt it was a individule thing. i have the most respect mor the M. randy i didnt know you were there or who did what that night but i knew some people didnt do anything i call him a friend & to hear that upset me. trouble whats the diff. from chearleading & backing up? homie you were just the one to set it off that day. call me a dickhead or bitch whatever but im not sorry for what i said just should of done it in my name. im not going out anymore so say what you want about me but most of you know i was right.  ps i can spelllllll
> *


you know the sad thing is i thought of you as a friend...and i have no problem w/people stating there opinions,but bringing club shit and peoples personal lives on here...man thats fucken retarded!and i understand what you where tryng to do,but you did it the wrong way..picture it like this ...a big fucken family...not everybody in the family gets along sometimes but try work things out...but you cross the line...and then you call me and try to back pedal like a BITCH!!....but ill tell you this you did finally admit,i gotta give you that.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2006, 04:34 PM~5761878
> *DAM RAY U DONE WRITING A NOVEL!!!
> *


TIMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody home?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 12 2006, 03:57 PM~5761705
> *yea its me. im tired of hearing everyone talk shit about eachother. you say its joking but half the time its not. then be all nice to there face. i go to every hop & car show & hear the samething. i stoped going to the hops because all the shit got out of hand. when you carry a strap to the hops because you just dont know, its pretty fucked up. i needed to vent. some people made it a majestics thing when it wasnt it was a individule thing. i have the most respect mor the M. randy i didnt know you were there or who did what that night but i knew some people didnt do anything i call him a friend & to hear that upset me. trouble whats the diff. from chearleading & backing up? homie you were just the one to set it off that day. call me a dickhead or bitch whatever but im not sorry for what i said just should of done it in my name. im not going out anymore so say what you want about me but most of you know i was right.  ps i can spelllllll
> *


you made it an m thing and you dissed my homies while hiding out fuck you and i aint scared to tell you im fucking you up when i see your ass BITCH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Wassup Blue :wave:

Hey jen :wave: ... i'ma roll by the shop tomorrow is that cool?... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2006, 06:52 PM~5762872
> *Wassup Blue :wave:
> 
> Hey jen :wave: ... i'ma roll by the shop tomorrow is that cool?... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2006, 06:52 PM~5762872
> *Wassup Blue :wave:
> 
> Hey jen :wave: ... i'ma roll by the shop tomorrow is that cool?... :biggrin:
> *


Yep..that's cool!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 12 2006, 06:47 PM~5762827
> *you made it an m thing and you dissed my homies while hiding out fuck you and i aint scared to tell you im fucking you up when i see your ass  BITCH
> *


relax homie :biggrin: hes not worth trippin like that....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 12 2006, 06:55 PM~5762895
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:
> *




Chillin dogg... forget that fool homie.. don't get all worked up over *nothing*


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

man i herd chailo backed out again and this is the secound time that is some shit :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 12 2006, 08:11 PM~5763361
> *man i herd chailo backed out again  and this is the secound time that is some shit :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


STOP IT HAVENT WE HAD ENOUGH YET


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 07:30 PM~5763132
> *relax homie :biggrin: hes not worth trippin like that....
> *


you know he ain't fuckin nobody up. Joe can't walk into a Walmart without getting fucked up by flying bricks. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 12 2006, 09:23 PM~5763799
> *you know he ain't fuckin nobody up. Joe can't walk into a Walmart without getting fucked up by flying bricks. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUBBZ!!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 12 2006, 06:47 PM~5762827
> *you made it an m thing and you dissed my homies while hiding out fuck you and i aint scared to tell you im fucking you up when i see your ass  BITCH
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

fuck all this shit..im gonna post pics :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!(RIP BETO)


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: anymore pictures big Ray???


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

PUTO ME GANASTES! HAHAHA...
DOC GETTING DOWN!



































EL GUERO CHINGANDO DEFENSA!



















ESE WYNER!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IT WAS FUN TODAY HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Bad ass pictures Ray.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: GODDAMN RAY, YOU DA MAN HOMIE!!

BADASS PICS... DOC GOT DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN... 

:happysad: Wish i coulda been there


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 13 2006, 05:38 AM~5765330
> *Bad ass pictures Ray.
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 06:16 AM~5765442
> *:0 :0 :0  :biggrin:  GODDAMN RAY, YOU DA MAN HOMIE!!
> 
> BADASS PICS... DOC GOT DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN...
> ...


GRACIAS CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

those are like the best pictures i've ever seen......... :0 
thanks for sharing ray..... 









doc








adam loves "j"'s car...... 



look @ his kool-aid smile..... 









i brought my polaroid to sonic on saturday night, to get a pic with DOC and then have him sign it.... :uh: fuck, i wish I would have caught him....





p/s: thanks jen....  .... another year older ..... :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

good morning.BUBBZ you coming out to the chi this weekend?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 07:31 AM~5765857
> *good morning.BUBBZ you coming out to the chi this weekend?
> *



what up foolio........... shit I wish......
take some good pictures and post 'em up... :biggrin: i wanna see CHI-town.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 13 2006, 09:34 AM~5765881
> *what up foolio........... shit I wish......
> take some good pictures and post 'em up... :biggrin: i wanna see CHI-town.....
> *


It will be on truucha LOL I hate taking pics it take the fun away of being there


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 07:39 AM~5765907
> *It will be on truucha LOL I hate taking pics it take the fun away of being there
> *



but it gives you something to look back on.... ya feel me? but thats cool buddy.... have fun....... (p/s: I'll just hope its on ROLL'N  :biggrin: :0 )


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

tight pics ray!!! Who's 61 is that?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Johnny's show is postponed until sometime in October......due to the construction at the CIVIL PLAZA. The exact date is not known at this time.  



DOC gets down!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 13 2006, 09:43 AM~5765924
> *but it gives you something to look back on.... ya feel me? but thats cool buddy.... have fun....... (p/s: I'll just hope its on ROLL'N    :biggrin:  :0 )
> *


oh hell yea he never got back to me on if he was coming out or not but if he comes hell yea it will be there.I will see if I don't getto busy I'll snap a few pics  my pc burnt up so I am on a lap top so pics won't be up for a while but I am sure alot of peeps will be taking pics


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 08:00 AM~5765993
> *
> oh hell yea he never got back to me on if he was coming out or not but if he comes hell yea it will be there.I will see if I don't getto busy I'll snap a few pics  my pc burnt up so I am on a lap top so pics won't be up for a while but I am sure alot of peeps will be taking pics
> *


 uffin:  :thumbsup: cool beans!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN DOC GETS DOWN WEY...HAVE HIM DO THE LAC ALREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 13 2006, 07:44 AM~5765931
> *tight pics ray!!! Who's 61 is that?
> *


ITS TODDS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 08:19 AM~5766090
> *FUCKEN DOC GETS DOWN WEY...HAVE HIM DO THE LAC ALREADY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 13 2006, 07:28 AM~5765845
> *those are like the best pictures i've ever seen.........  :0
> thanks for sharing ray.....
> .... another year older .....  :tears:
> *


THANKS!!

HAPPY B-DAY...................................YOU OLD BAG :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 07:57 AM~5765981
> *Johnny's show is postponed until sometime in October......due to the construction at the CIVIL PLAZA.  The exact date is not known at this time.
> 
> *


THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 09:05 AM~5766637
> *THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW...
> *


anytime....now you can have more time to prepare for San Diego or Vegas!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 12:13 PM~5767225
> *anytime....now you can have more time to prepare for San Diego or Vegas!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 01:13 PM~5767225
> *anytime....now you can have more time to prepare for San Diego or Vegas!!!! :cheesy:
> *


_"VEGAS IS LIKE GOING TO CHALIOS, PEOPLE GET SHOT THERE"_

thats what i was told..................................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 12:13 PM~5767225
> *anytime....now you can have more time to prepare for San Diego or Vegas!!!! :cheesy:
> *



 Viva LAS VEGAS then... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 11:33 AM~5767354
> *  Viva LAS VEGAS then... :biggrin:
> *


So....you are back in? or did you never leave and just wanted to make a statement?.....I just noticed your signature.......


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 12 2006, 08:57 PM~5763626
> *STOP IT HAVENT WE HAD ENOUGH YET
> *


no i havent :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 11:32 AM~5767346
> *"VEGAS IS LIKE GOING TO CHALIOS, PEOPLE GET SHOT THERE"
> 
> thats what i was told..................................
> *


now what JACKASS told you that????????humm?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 13 2006, 01:53 PM~5767400
> *no i havent  :biggrin:
> *



Well pull up or shut up......................... 
this weekend at the _UNITY _picnic


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:54 PM~5767414
> *Well pull up or shut up.........................
> this weekend at the UNITY picnic
> *


MANDO SAID WHAT HAPPEN YESTERDAY WHEN HE CALLED YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 11:54 AM~5767414
> *Well pull up or shut up.........................
> this weekend at the UNITY picnic
> *


Don't let chalio drink doctor pepper!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:56 PM~5767422
> *MANDO SAID WHAT HAPPEN YESTERDAY WHEN HE CALLED YOU? :biggrin:
> *



He said Friday I'm busy that day


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:57 PM~5767428
> *He said Friday I'm busy that day
> *


SHREK SAID QUIT MAKING EXCUSES :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:58 PM~5767434
> *SHREK SAID QUIT MAKING EXCUSES :biggrin:
> *



bitch, no excuses just the truth. Mando knows why.
Tell him to pull up on Sunday or just show up, Ill pull up to him


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 02:00 PM~5767446
> *bitch, no excuses just the truth. Mando knows why.
> Tell him to pull up on Sunday or just show up, Ill pull up to him
> *


HE SAID WHAT ABOUT TONIGHT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 11:58 AM~5767434
> *SHREK SAID QUIT MAKING EXCUSES :biggrin:
> *


HUH! There's TWO Shreks!!!!!!!!! Oh shit! :0 Lets have a contest to see who's the real Shrek.....Lets make it Sunday at the UNITY picnic. You bring you Shrek and we'll bring ours! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 02:00 PM~5767454
> *HUH!  There's TWO Shreks!!!!!!!!!  Oh shit! :0  Lets have a contest to see who's the real Shrek.....Lets make it Sunday at the UNITY picnic.  You bring you Shrek and we'll bring ours! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA THIS SHREK IS THE ONE FROM INTIMIDATIONS! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 12:00 PM~5767454
> *HUH!  There's TWO Shreks!!!!!!!!!  Oh shit! :0  Lets have a contest to see who's the real Shrek.....Lets make it Sunday at the UNITY picnic.  You bring you Shrek and we'll bring ours! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OOps I meant to say "You bring your Shrek and we'll bring ours!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

lets see some hopping


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 01:03 PM~5767477
> *OOps I meant to say "You bring your Shrek and we'll bring ours!" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 02:00 PM~5767452
> *HE SAID WHAT ABOUT TONIGHT
> *



yeah come over tonite that way he can help me put my car back together


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 02:07 PM~5767506
> *yeah come over tonite that way he can help me put my car back together
> *


MANDO SAID HE'LL HELP YOU SINCE YOU NEED ALL THE HELP YOU NEED


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:08 PM~5767515
> *MANDO SAID HE'LL HELP YOU SINCE YOU NEED ALL THE HELP YOU NEED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 02:08 PM~5767515
> *MANDO SAID HE'LL HELP YOU SINCE YOU NEED ALL THE HELP YOU NEED
> *


that lazy ass mofo wont get dirty after work all he wants to do now is drink beer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 02:08 PM~5767525
> *that lazy ass mofo wont get dirty after work all he wants to do now is drink beer
> *


YEA YOUR RIGHT....WHERES THE COCO COLA  AT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I DID IT ALL...I MEAN I DRANK IT ALL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :ugh: :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EY BLUE,BLUE I SAW YOUR OLD 67 CRUISING RIGHT NOW, HE HIT 
ON ME WHILE I WAS DRIVING BY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I WAS ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:14 PM~5767562
> *EY BLUE,BLUE I SAW YOUR OLD 67 CRUISING RIGHT NOW, HE HIT
> ON ME WHILE I WAS DRIVING BY
> *



I heard your system driving by the mall last night


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 13 2006, 02:15 PM~5767573
> *I heard your system driving by the mall last night
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:twak: ......_FUUUUUUK YOUUUUUUU_!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 01:14 PM~5767562
> *EY BLUE,BLUE I SAW YOUR OLD 67 CRUISING RIGHT NOW, HE HIT
> ON ME WHILE I WAS DRIVING BY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ask him how bad he burnt it up and hes looking for the hose :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a novel to write so ya'll get ready. I have some things to get off my chest.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 12:41 PM~5767718
> *I have a novel to write so ya'll get ready.  I have some things to get off my chest.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 02:41 PM~5767718
> *I have a novel to write so ya'll get ready.  I have some things to get off my chest.
> *


AAAAAAAAAAACHIT HERE IT COMES :banghead:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Todd, Big Ray or anyone else affliated with Street Life.*

I don't agree with the way Remi made the fake screen name, and I honestly was shocked to find out that it was him. I didnt like the fact that he brought up things about my brother, especially because I am extremely sensitive about what happened to him. It wasnt fair of him to single Randy out or bring up the club, because what happened had nothing to do with the club. On the other hand, I happened to agree with some of the things he said, regarding people sticking together, the shit-talking and back stabbing. Everyone who reads this, can think of at least 3 different people that talks shit about someone behind their back, but kisses that same persons ass when they are in thier face. 

I dont know why it's considered "cheerleading" for some, but "support" when it's from others. 

I'm going to tell you all right now, I'm not out with the guys wrenching on cars or welding, matter of fact most of the stuff I do at the shop is unseen alot of the time, but what I do, I put 100% into and feel very much apart of it. I'm here from morning til night, sometimes til 4 or 5 in the morning, doing what I can, even if I have to make 50 billion trips to Auto Zone. I'm not "swinging" from anyones nuts and I want that clear. I bust my ass to help my brothers business and now my own business be more successfull. But I guess some of you only consider it "swinging" because it's relative to my brother and his shop. For most of you other people, it would be justified and no one would talk shit about it. 

As far as the club goes, I think BLUE7 is taking things a little too far. The threats are ridiculous. It seems like he just kind of jumped on the band wagon. Ray, Randy and Todd should feel strongly about this as they were somewhat singled out but this is something they can deal with Jeremy directly on. 

This is truly how I feel and if people want to talk shit to me, thats fine, but at least I'm being straight up.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 12:53 PM~5767398
> *So....you are back in? or did you never leave and just wanted to make a statement?.....I just noticed your signature.......
> *




Never left homie... can't leave... put too much blood, sweat and tears(well maybe not tears) into this shit... just had to get some shit together... got some advice from a good source (17yr member of Imperials, my pops-in-law)... so lets just say i'm more motivated now... i was feeling down for being out without a car for so long.. but i realized as long as i'm out there representing it's all good... my shit will be out soon enough... just gotta bust my ass... got big plans for my damn caddy... just gotta have patience... shit, he's been working on his linc for 22 damn years.. :0

ROLLIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF HOMIE..  Just like alot of people feel, this lowriding lifestyle is in my blood... i can't and won't let go of it... or on the other hand, it won't let go of me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5767937
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL.  This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Todd, Big Ray or anyone else affliated with Street Life.
> 
> I don't agree with the way Remi made the fake screen name, and I honestly was shocked to find out that it was him.  I didnt like the fact that he brought up things about my brother, especially because I am extremely sensitive about what happened to him.  It wasnt fair of him to single Randy out or bring up the club, because what happened had nothing to do with the club.  On the other hand, I happened to agree with some of the things he said, regarding people sticking together, the shit-talking and back stabbing.  Everyone who reads this, can think of at least 3 different people that talks shit about someone behind their back, but kisses that same persons ass when they are in thier face.
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 01:37 PM~5767991
> *Never left homie... can't leave... put too much blood, sweat and tears(well maybe not tears) into this shit... just had to get some shit together... got some advice from a good source (17yr member of Imperials, my pops-in-law)... so lets just say i'm more motivated now... i was feeling down for being out without a car for so long.. but i realized as long as i'm out there representing it's all good... my shit will be out soon enough... just gotta bust my ass... got big plans for my damn caddy... just gotta have patience... shit, he's been working on his linc for 22 damn years.. :0
> 
> ROLLIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF HOMIE..  Just like alot of people feel, this lowriding lifestyle is in my blood... i can't and won't let go of it...  or on the other hand, it won't let go of me.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 02:37 PM~5767991
> *Never left homie... can't leave... put too much blood, sweat and tears(well maybe not tears) into this shit... just had to get some shit together... got some advice from a good source (17yr member of Imperials, my pops-in-law)... so lets just say i'm more motivated now... i was feeling down for being out without a car for so long.. but i realized as long as i'm out there representing it's all good... my shit will be out soon enough... just gotta bust my ass... got big plans for my damn caddy... just gotta have patience... shit, he's been working on his linc for 22 damn years.. :0
> 
> ROLLIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF HOMIE..  Just like alot of people feel, this lowriding lifestyle is in my blood... i can't and won't let go of it...  or on the other hand, it won't let go of me.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5767937
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL.  This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Todd, Big Ray or anyone else affliated with Street Life.
> 
> I don't agree with the way Remi made the fake screen name, and I honestly was shocked to find out that it was him.  I didnt like the fact that he brought up things about my brother, especially because I am extremely sensitive about what happened to him.  It wasnt fair of him to single Randy out or bring up the club, because what happened had nothing to do with the club.  On the other hand, I happened to agree with some of the things he said, regarding people sticking together, the shit-talking and back stabbing.  Everyone who reads this, can think of at least 3 different people that talks shit about someone behind their back, but kisses that same persons ass when they are in thier face.
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Dirty Bird Garage, Tim's Happy Home of Hydraulics, Stereo installations, Air bag installations,..............*
Jen get to work and make that money!, Trouble get to work, Blue fuck off, knightstalker keep working on that Cady, Randy keep redirecting all the streets, Rick get working on that Regol, Chalio get to work on the Bud Light.......blah, blah, blah, REMI shut up and keep your thoughts all bottled up until you go nuts, and everyone else that I missed 'cause I took this lame ass joke to far get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Thank you,
Art Buck and I don't give a Fuck!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 02:49 PM~5768083
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Dirty Bird Garage, Tim's Happy Home of Hydraulics, Stereo installations, Air bag installations,..............
> Jen get to work and make that money!, Trouble get to work, Blue fuck off, knightstalker keep working on that Cady, Randy keep redirecting all the streets, Rick get working on that Regol, Chalio get to work on the Bud Light.......blah, blah, blah, REMI shut up and keep your thoughts all bottled up until you go nuts, and everyone else that I missed 'cause I took this lame ass joke to far get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 03:29 PM~5767937
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL.  This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Todd, Big Ray or anyone else affliated with Street Life.
> 
> I don't agree with the way Remi made the fake screen name, and I honestly was shocked to find out that it was him.  I didnt like the fact that he brought up things about my brother, especially because I am extremely sensitive about what happened to him.  It wasnt fair of him to single Randy out or bring up the club, because what happened had nothing to do with the club.  On the other hand, I happened to agree with some of the things he said, regarding people sticking together, the shit-talking and back stabbing.  Everyone who reads this, can think of at least 3 different people that talks shit about someone behind their back, but kisses that same persons ass when they are in thier face.
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 03:49 PM~5768083
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Dirty Bird Garage, Tim's Happy Home of Hydraulics, Stereo installations, Air bag installations,..............
> Jen get to work and make that money!, Trouble get to work, Blue fuck off, knightstalker keep working on that Cady, Randy keep redirecting all the streets, Rick get working on that Regol, Chalio get to work on the Bud Light.......blah, blah, blah, REMI shut up and keep your thoughts all bottled up until you go nuts, and everyone else that I missed 'cause I took this lame ass joke to far get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HEY WHAT ABOUT ME DOG!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:05 PM~5768121
> *HEY WHAT ABOUT ME DOG!!!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


you just try not to fall!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 02:49 PM~5768083
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Dirty Bird Garage, Tim's Happy Home of Hydraulics, Stereo installations, Air bag installations,..............
> Jen get to work and make that money!, Trouble get to work, Blue fuck off, knightstalker keep working on that Cady, Randy keep redirecting all the streets, Rick get working on that Regol, Chalio get to work on the Bud Light.......blah, blah, blah, REMI shut up and keep your thoughts all bottled up until you go nuts, and everyone else that I missed 'cause I took this lame ass joke to far get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:10 PM~5768148
> *you just try not to fall!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY YOUR SUPPOSE TO BE ASLEEP.......... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

more pics of doc


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:12 PM~5768166
> *HEY YOUR SUPPOSE TO BE ASLEEP.......... :biggrin:
> *


shit im watching cars for the 50th million time :angry: w/my son...but fuck it what my son wants my son gets :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:14 PM~5768179
> *shit im watching cars for the 50th million time :angry: w/my son...but fuck it what my son wants my son gets :biggrin:
> *


WHEN U STARTING?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:15 PM~5768183
> *WHEN U STARTING?
> *


sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:16 PM~5768188
> *sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:16 PM~5768188
> *sunday :biggrin:
> *



UUUGH.......Sunday, haha I'll be all fuked up.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:17 PM~5768196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey do i have any sick days?? :roflmao: (j/k)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:24 PM~5768237
> *hey do i have any sick days?? :roflmao: (j/k)
> *


DAM HOMIE ALREADY TRYING TO CALL IN SICK :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 03:12 PM~5768170
> *more pics of doc
> 
> 
> ...




 Those are tight homie... in the last one you look like Docs' bodyguard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I saw the ones Johnny took.. said the guy is real humble and very cool... i'm hoping maybe sometime next year he can get down on my fleetwood... thinkin of doing it bald top... :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:24 PM~5768236
> *UUUGH.......Sunday,  haha I'll be all fuked up.
> *


bastard!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 04:14 PM~5768179
> *shit im watching cars for the 50th million time :angry: w/my son...but fuck it what my son wants my son gets :biggrin:
> *



ey let me borrow it that way i dont have to spend money at the movies


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 03:14 PM~5768179
> *shit im watching cars for the 50th million time :angry: w/my son...but fuck it what my son wants my son gets :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That movie is fuckin tight... Shit, I'd be watching that shit 50million times too :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 03:26 PM~5768243
> * Those are tight homie... in the last one you look like Docs' bodyguard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I saw the ones Johnny took.. said the guy is real humble and very cool... i'm hoping maybe sometime next year he can get down on my fleetwood... thinkin of doing it bald top... :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


Knightstalker, you should come over and meet him. He's really funny and just a cool guy to talk to. He'll be back here all of next week.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 03:26 PM~5768243
> * Those are tight homie... in the last one you look like Docs' bodyguard :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I saw the ones Johnny took.. said the guy is real humble and very cool... i'm hoping maybe sometime next year he can get down on my fleetwood... thinkin of doing it bald top... :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


that will be tight!.....yeah he is a cool dude..down to earth..and loves the sport...im gonna try n have him do my roof on the bigbody hopefully soon :biggrin: 
you should try n stop by the shop and meet him..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:27 PM~5768260
> *ey let me borrow it that way i dont have to spend money at the movies
> *


cheap bastard!!











any time wey :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5768276
> *Knightstalker, you should come over and meet him.  He's really funny and just a cool guy to talk to.  He'll be back here all of next week.
> *


MAKE ROOM for my SSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jul 13 2006, 03:29 PM~5768276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Just let me know when homie.... I'm off sunday, monday and friday and get off at 5pm the rest of the days... :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 03:36 PM~5768316
> *MAKE ROOM for my SSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


man that would look sick!!!!!!!!!w/the colors you have already and his crazyness.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 03:36 PM~5768321
> * Let me know... I went by the shop and the guys said you were out getting biz cards and stuff...
> :cheesy: Just let me know when homie.... I'm off sunday, monday and friday and get off at 5pm the rest of the days...  :biggrin:
> *


whenever homie call me...





..btw,jen how the business cards look?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 13 2006, 03:40 PM~5768353
> *
> *


what up dog sell the bigbody yet??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 03:41 PM~5768359
> *whenever homie call me...
> ..btw,jen how the business cards look?
> *



I'll *T X T* you homie... :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

what up ray,no,if i don't sell it,just going to keep it and finish it ,going build a hopper now


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 03:45 PM~5768390
> *I'll T X T you homie... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 03:36 PM~5768316
> *MAKE ROOM for my SSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


want me to make you an appointment?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 13 2006, 03:47 PM~5768408
> *what up ray,no,if i don't sell it,just going to keep it and finish it ,going build a hopper now
> *


cool, good luck w/the sale and hopper homie...have you tried putting in autotrader??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 03:48 PM~5768415
> *want me to make you an appointment?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 03:36 PM~5768321
> * Let me know... I went by the shop and the guys said you were out getting biz cards and stuff...
> :cheesy: Just let me know when homie.... I'm off sunday, monday and friday and get off at 5pm the rest of the days...  :biggrin:
> *


Oops sorry. We were here late last night, and got a late start this morning. Try to come by on Friday of next week, the rest of the guys and cars will be back so you can check out the 61.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 03:41 PM~5768359
> *whenever homie call me...
> ..btw,jen how the business cards look?
> *


they are dramatic......oh wait....they look all right! :biggrin: 

I love em!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: no not yet,but i will,


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 04:53 PM~5768459
> *they are dramatic......oh wait....they look all right! :biggrin:
> 
> I love em!
> *



Definition of DRAMATIC:.................................. JENN IN PHX
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 03:51 PM~5768440
> *Oops sorry.  We were here late last night, and got a late start this morning.  Try to come by on Friday of next week, the rest of the guys and cars will be back so you can check out the 61.
> *


  Sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 03:53 PM~5768459
> *they are dramatic......oh wait....they look all right! :biggrin:
> 
> I love em!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 03:53 PM~5768459
> *they are dramatic......oh wait....they look all right! :biggrin:
> 
> I love em!
> *



:0 I wanna see...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:55 PM~5768474
> *Definition of  DRAMATIC:.................................. JENN IN PHX
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup!!! :biggrin: .............thats what we're gonna call your car jen :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 13 2006, 03:53 PM~5768462
> *  :biggrin: no not yet,but i will,
> *


i would..shit, thats how i got to sell my yellow one...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_ey #1stunna why dont you put some chrome under your car instead of bringing it out once a year acting like its something new..........._

 signed:_WHOINAZ_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 04:22 PM~5768668
> *ey #1stunna why dont you put some chrome under your car instead of bringing it out once a year acting like its something new...........
> 
> signed:WHOINAZ
> *


 :roflmao: HEY YOUR SYSTEM SOUNDS REAL NICE IN MY CAR....


SIGNED "MEINAZ" :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 02:50 PM~5768425
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Thats a double :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 04:22 PM~5768668
> *ey #1stunna why dont you put some chrome under your car instead of bringing it out once a year acting like its something new...........
> 
> signed:WHOINAZ
> *



It's getting done right now. I just have to sell these Audiobahn 12's, Pioneer deck and this shitty MTX amp and I can pay the platers. :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 13 2006, 04:36 PM~5768767
> *It's getting done right now.  I just have to sell these Audiobahn 12's, Pioneer deck and this shitty MTX amp and I can pay the platers. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

Can anyone get in touch with Trouble? I have a case of flat black spray paint for sale. I thought he might want to touch up his car.


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

Ray,

Trouble wants to know if Doc will pattern his roof too. He said he would supply the spray paint and rollers.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 13 2006, 04:39 PM~5768789
> *Can anyone get in touch with Trouble?  I have a case of flat black spray paint for sale.  I thought he might want to touch up his car.
> *


 :0 :0 OH SHIT!! :0 :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 13 2006, 04:40 PM~5768799
> *Ray,
> 
> Trouble wants to know if Doc will pattern his roof too.  He said he would supply the spray paint and rollers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 13 2006, 04:39 PM~5768789
> *Can anyone get in touch with Trouble?  I have a case of flat black spray paint for sale.  I thought he might want to touch up his car.
> *


Trouble just called. He wants the paint but he said he is going to use it to "Re-upholster" his sun faded light blue interior.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 03:58 PM~5768497
> *yup!!! :biggrin: .............thats what we're gonna call your car jen :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: here ya go Ray :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ray, Leonard wants to know if you sold your car yet????


BTW, TROUBLE.....Doc doesnt get down with crayons and primer. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 05:11 PM~5769006
> *Ray, Leonard wants to know if you sold your car yet????
> BTW, TROUBLE.....Doc doesnt get down with crayons and primer. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 05:09 PM~5768998
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: here ya go Ray :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


HEY DID YOU GET THE SHIRTS?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:16 PM~5769030
> *HEY DID YOU GET THE SHIRTS?
> *


I got some earlier and will the get the rest tonight. They came out nice.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi BIG RICH......yes, we are all behaving today! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 05:17 PM~5769038
> *I got some earlier and will the get the rest tonight.  They came out nice.
> *


DOES IT LOOK LIKE THE BUSINESS CARDS OR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 05:19 PM~5769047
> *Hi BIG RICH......yes, we are all behaving today! :biggrin:
> *


LIAR! :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:19 PM~5769052
> *DOES IT LOOK LIKE THE BUSINESS CARDS OR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT?
> *


The shirts are like the others from before, some different colors. Mine look pretty nice! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 05:21 PM~5769064
> *The shirts are like the others from before, some different colors.  Mine look pretty nice! :biggrin:
> *


COOL..HEY DONT GIVE NENE MY SHIRT,I DONT WANT HIM TO STRETCH IT OUT! :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:22 PM~5769068
> *COOL..HEY DONT GIVE NENE MY SHIRT,I DONT WANT HIM TO STRETCH IT OUT! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

HEY HOW DO I REMOVE THAT ODOGG UNDERNEATH MY AVATAR


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:25 PM~5769078
> *HEY HOW DO I REMOVE THAT ODOGG UNDERNEATH MY AVATAR
> *


ANYBODY?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everybody!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone know where i could keep a car for a month till get the motor ready


some place cheap where i can work on it

i want to get this new project started


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

go to 
my controls then

edit profile info then

custom member title


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THANKS GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:37 PM~5769132
> *ANYBODY?
> *


I txt you fool... go to your MY CONTROLS and click AMEND PROFILE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 05:45 PM~5769174
> *I txt you fool... go to your MY CONTROLS and click AMEND PROFILE
> *


THANKS..


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 13 2006, 05:40 PM~5769143
> *go to
> my controls  then
> 
> ...


Man....it's looks weird when someone else is using your custom Avatar. (aka PHXSTM)

:uh:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry i'll change it out it's just too cool


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 13 2006, 05:47 PM~5769192
> *Man....it's looks weird when someone else is using your custom Avatar.  (aka PHXSTM)
> 
> :uh:
> *



You going to be out shooting pics this sunday at the unity picnic homie? You had some real nice pics from the Intimidations show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 13 2006, 05:46 PM~5769186
> *THANKS..
> *


It took a lil longer cuz I posted from the damn pda... :angry: I see you got it...  


Aint there a song called back in black? :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

Aint there a song called back in black?  :biggrin:
[/quote]

AC/DC


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 05:58 PM~5769248
> *You going to be out shooting pics this sunday at the unity picnic homie? You had some real nice pics from the Intimidations show
> *


I didn't know about that show. If you could, please send me the information and I'll try to make out there. 

thx


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 02:49 PM~5768083
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Dirty Bird Garage, Tim's Happy Home of Hydraulics, Stereo installations, Air bag installations,..............
> Jen get to work and make that money!, Trouble get to work, Blue fuck off, knightstalker keep working on that Cady, Randy keep redirecting all the streets, Rick get working on that Regol, Chalio get to work on the Bud Light.......blah, blah, blah, REMI shut up and keep your thoughts all bottled up until you go nuts, and everyone else that I missed 'cause I took this lame ass joke to far get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5767937
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL.  This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Todd, Big Ray or anyone else affliated with Street Life.
> 
> I don't agree with the way Remi made the fake screen name, and I honestly was shocked to find out that it was him.  I didnt like the fact that he brought up things about my brother, especially because I am extremely sensitive about what happened to him.  It wasnt fair of him to single Randy out or bring up the club, because what happened had nothing to do with the club.  On the other hand, I happened to agree with some of the things he said, regarding people sticking together, the shit-talking and back stabbing.  Everyone who reads this, can think of at least 3 different people that talks shit about someone behind their back, but kisses that same persons ass when they are in thier face.
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2006, 02:49 PM~5768083
> *Let me preface by saying that this is how I feel about this weeks events on LIL. This is is my opinion, not the opinion of Dirty Bird Garage, Tim's Happy Home of Hydraulics, Stereo installations, Air bag installations,..............
> Jen get to work and make that money!, Trouble get to work, Blue fuck off, knightstalker keep working on that Cady, Randy keep redirecting all the streets, Rick get working on that Regol, Chalio get to work on the Bud Light.......blah, blah, blah, REMI shut up and keep your thoughts all bottled up until you go nuts, and everyone else that I missed 'cause I took this lame ass joke to far get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Thats some funny shit :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 13 2006, 04:39 PM~5768789
> *Can anyone get in touch with Trouble?  I have a case of flat black spray paint for sale.  I thought he might want to touch up his car.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 13 2006, 08:28 PM~5770173
> *I didn't know about that show.  If you could, please send me the information and I'll try to make out there.
> 
> thx
> *



This sunday homie... July 16th... Unity CC picnic at encanto park... 15th ave, South of Thomas Rd.... 1pm... on the flyer it says there'll be a hop.. plus "kegs,kegs,kegs" :dunno: :biggrin: See you guys out there...



Also, is everyone down for the Saturday night cruise again this weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Az? how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5770332
> *This sunday homie... July 16th... Unity CC picnic at encanto park... 15th ave, South of Thomas Rd.... 1pm...  on the flyer it says there'll be a hop.. plus "kegs,kegs,kegs" :dunno: :biggrin: See you guys out there...
> Also, is everyone down for the Saturday night cruise again this weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


  We'll be there saturday and sunday!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5770332
> *This sunday homie... July 16th... Unity CC picnic at encanto park... 15th ave, South of Thomas Rd.... 1pm...  on the flyer it says there'll be a hop.. plus "kegs,kegs,kegs" :dunno: :biggrin: See you guys out there...
> Also, is everyone down for the Saturday night cruise again this weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


Hey homie Cisco said Que como chingas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2006, 09:02 PM~5770338
> * Whats up Az?  how is everyone doing today?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2006, 09:04 PM~5770349
> * We'll be there saturday and sunday!!!!
> *



You sure homie? :uh: 

No birthday party this weekend? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messing with you dogg... Orlando came back and kicked it with us all night...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2006, 09:09 PM~5770396
> *Hey homie Cisco said Que como chingas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5770332
> *This sunday homie... July 16th... Unity CC picnic at encanto park... 15th ave, South of Thomas Rd.... 1pm...  on the flyer it says there'll be a hop.. plus "kegs,kegs,kegs" :dunno: :biggrin: See you guys out there...
> Also, is everyone down for the Saturday night cruise again this weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


Hopefully permits where acquired. Would hate to see this one get shut down like the last one. Also heard 15th Ave is under construction.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 13 2006, 09:10 PM~5770402
> *WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


  Nothin just chillin like a villin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:13 PM~5770427
> *You sure homie? :uh:
> 
> No birthday party this weekend?  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messing with you dogg... Orlando came back and kicked it with us all night...
> *


  yeah i'll be there. sorry to hear about Orlando though :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 13 2006, 09:33 PM~5770487
> *Hopefully permits where acquired. Would hate to see this one get shut down like the last one. Also heard 15th Ave is under construction.
> *




Hopefully... I remember the one they had at the park on 44th st... on the Roll'n video it showed the ghetto bird and all that shit


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

im glad were all in here

im glad things turned out the way they did

now......i can see peoples true colors


A TRUE RIDER RIDES FOR HIMSELF AND COULD GIVE A FUCK WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO, SAY OR THINK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5770594
> *Hopefully... I remember the one they had at the park on 44th st... on the Roll'n video it showed the ghetto bird and all that shit
> *


That shit wuz tight :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2006, 09:54 PM~5770590
> * yeah i'll be there. sorry to hear about Orlando though :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's wrong fool..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:57 PM~5770607
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that's wrong fool..
> *


 j/k tell him what I said see what he says. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5770597
> *im glad were all in here
> 
> im glad things turned out the way they did
> ...


DONT TELL ANYBODY SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5770597
> *im glad were all in here
> 
> im glad things turned out the way they did
> ...



Damn Adam... A lil late homie.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


I agree with your last sentence 100% homie... oh and tell bubbz me and my girl said happy bday :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5770616
> *DONT TELL ANYBODY SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


FUCKING RED DOG TRYING TO START SHIT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HAPPY BDAY BUBBZ


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 13 2006, 10:01 PM~5770622
> *FUCKING RED DOG TRYING TO START SHIT AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5770618
> *Damn Adam... A lil late homie.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> I agree with your last sentence 100% homie... oh and tell bubbz me and my girl said happy bday :biggrin:
> *



NOT TOO LATE RUBEN...........

IM JUST NOW FINDING OUT WHAT PEOPLE REALLY THINK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 13 2006, 10:09 PM~5770668
> *NOT TOO LATE RUBEN...........
> 
> IM JUST NOW FINDING OUT WHAT PEOPLE REALLY THINK
> *



I know homie... fucked up.. but it is what it is...  




So on another note.. Wassup with the cruise saturday night? :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5770332
> *This sunday homie... July 16th... Unity CC picnic at encanto park... 15th ave, South of Thomas Rd.... 1pm...  on the flyer it says there'll be a hop.. plus "kegs,kegs,kegs" :dunno: :biggrin: See you guys out there...
> Also, is everyone down for the Saturday night cruise again this weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


IT'S GONNA BE HOT AS HELL ON SUNDAY. BUT IF THERES GONA BE BEER, YOU KNOW NEW IMAGE c.c. WILL BE THERE. I WONT BE THERE WITH THE 78, GOT SOME PLANS IN THE WORKS .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 13 2006, 10:26 PM~5770768
> *IT'S GONNA BE HOT AS HELL ON SUNDAY. BUT IF THERES GONA BE BEER, YOU KNOW      NEW IMAGE c.c.    WILL BE THERE. I WONT BE THERE WITH THE 78, GOT SOME PLANS IN THE WORKS .
> *



 :thumbsup: Looks like you'll have plenty of time homie.. Seeing as how the damn civic show has been postponed... :angry:  


See you guys there...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 10:34 PM~5770804
> * :thumbsup: Looks like you'll have plenty of time homie.. Seeing as how the damn civic show has been postponed...  :angry:
> See you guys there...
> *


ORALE


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks BLUE, JEN & KNIGHTSTALKER.... and thanks for all the PM's & calls today homies! 



_"look out weekend cuz here i come, cuz weekends were made for fun.... "_


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

YO JEN, I LIKE THE SHOP KEEP IT UP HOME GIRL. I WATCHED THE ROLLIN VIDEO. ALL I CAN SAY IS OOOOOOOO SHIT.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 10:00 PM~5770618
> *Damn Adam... A lil late homie.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> I agree with your last sentence 100% homie... oh and tell bubbz me and my girl said happy bday :biggrin:
> *



ok, my 2 cents.... REMI's my homie..... plain and simple.... 
thats all I gotta to say about that..... 


on another note, its sad to hear that some people didn't know us like we thought they did.... we had nothing to do with WHOINAZ, nor did we agree with it. Its too bad people jumped to conclusions before coming to us first... and now in the light of day realize we weren't involved. I agree with 357, we saw peoples true thoughts....  and it sucks....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5770597
> *im glad were all in here
> 
> im glad things turned out the way they did
> ...


Hey *fuck* you, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 13 2006, 10:46 PM~5770877
> *Hey fuck you, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BUBZZ JEN CALL TODD THEY SAID THEY HAS A BLOW OUT I TALKED TO JAMAL BUT HE SAID ITS COOL THEY WERE IN ALBERQU KI LO SPELL CHECK BUT LET ME KNOW IF EVERYTHING IS GOOD


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:45 PM~5771231
> *BUBZZ JEN CALL TODD THEY SAID THEY HAS A BLOW OUT I TALKED TO JAMAL BUT HE SAID ITS COOL THEY WERE IN ALBERQU KI LO SPELL CHECK BUT LET ME KNOW IF EVERYTHING IS GOOD
> *


 :0 oh shit


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 13 2006, 10:45 PM~5770869
> *ok, my 2 cents.... REMI's my homie..... plain and simple....
> thats all I gotta to say about that.....
> on another note, its sad to hear that some people didn't know us like we thought they did.... we had nothing to do with WHOINAZ, nor did we agree with it. Its too bad people jumped to conclusions before coming to us first... and now in the light of day realize we weren't involved. I agree with 357, we saw peoples true thoughts....   and it sucks....
> *


Happy B-Day, sorry I got in about 10 till 12....so happy belated B-day!!!!!! Time keeps on slippin, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:45 PM~5771231
> *BUBZZ JEN CALL TODD THEY SAID THEY HAS A BLOW OUT I TALKED TO JAMAL BUT HE SAID ITS COOL THEY WERE IN ALBERQU KI LO SPELL CHECK BUT LET ME KNOW IF EVERYTHING IS GOOD
> *



:0 Damn... Let us know what happened Jen... hopefully everythings ok with all them..


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:45 PM~5771231
> *BUBZZ JEN CALL TODD THEY SAID THEY HAS A BLOW OUT I TALKED TO JAMAL BUT HE SAID ITS COOL THEY WERE IN ALBERQU KI LO SPELL CHECK BUT LET ME KNOW IF EVERYTHING IS GOOD
> *


they cool except someone almost stepped on a rattlesnake but all is good


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:45 PM~5771231
> *BUBZZ JEN CALL TODD THEY SAID THEY HAS A BLOW OUT I TALKED TO JAMAL BUT HE SAID ITS COOL THEY WERE IN ALBERQU KI LO SPELL CHECK BUT LET ME KNOW IF EVERYTHING IS GOOD
> *


Hi Nim! Everything is ok, they're getting some rest and will drive hard tomorrow. I'll talk with you tomorrow and keep you posted on their progress.  

Bubbz and 357 dont trip we're all good.  

Blue7, glad we took the time to talk about things.  

Mr. Andres, thanks for the words, you guys are welcome at the shop anytime. I really want to thank Majestics CC, New Image, Phoenix Riderz and all of the other people (you all know who you are) for dropping by to check things out and support me.

Knightstalker, thier ok. Just trying to make it to Chi-town safely but quickly. Can't wait for you to come by and check out the shop and meet Doc.  

Good night! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 14 2006, 12:16 AM~5771388
> *they cool except someone almost stepped on a rattlesnake but all is good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

good morning az... I'm officially 28 :thumbsdown: and a day.... anybody ready for drinks..... :biggrin:  


HEY NIM: take care of our boys out there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
once they get there


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 14 2006, 06:35 AM~5772186
> *good morning az... I'm officially 28  :thumbsdown: and a day.... anybody ready for drinks.....  :biggrin:
> HEY NIM: take care of our boys out there!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> once they get there
> *


Happy Birthday already.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"STunna" get to work.......I'm gonna call your work and bust you!!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm sure you have a deadline to meet!! :0


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 13 2006, 04:22 PM~5768668
> *ey #1stunna why dont you put some chrome under your car instead of bringing it out once a year acting like its something new...........
> 
> signed:WHOINAZ
> *


Hay mike i heard Big Rick served wil with his sons single pump cutlass wil was only doing 25in with a double pump.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 14 2006, 09:35 AM~5772186
> *good morning az... I'm officially 28  :thumbsdown: and a day.... anybody ready for drinks.....   :biggrin:
> HEY NIM: take care of our boys out there!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> once they get there
> *


you know I will  happy belayed b-day


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 14 2006, 12:23 AM~5771418
> *Hi Nim!  Everything is ok, they're getting some rest and will drive hard tomorrow.  I'll talk with you tomorrow and keep you posted on their progress.
> 
> Bubbz and 357 dont trip we're all good.
> ...




 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am moving to Maricopa in the next few months, hopefully there are some crusing spots in the surrounding cities for me to cruise, also I need to know what shops will lift my 2003 Lincoln near Maricopa. Thanks


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 14 2006, 07:35 AM~5772186
> *good morning az... I'm officially 28  :thumbsdown: and a day.... anybody ready for drinks.....  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

fucking ray :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 14 2006, 11:52 AM~5773400
> *I am moving to Maricopa in the next few months, hopefully there are some crusing spots in the surrounding cities for me to cruise, also I need to know what shops will lift my 2003 Lincoln near Maricopa.  Thanks
> *


all the shops are in phoenix i know of big ray has one on his signature and cadi 4 life has another


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 14 2006, 11:58 AM~5773423
> *fucking ray  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2006, 08:02 AM~5772283
> *"STunna" get to work.......I'm gonna call your work and bust you!!!1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm sure you have a deadline to meet!! :0
> *


If you call and bust me, they won't have anyone to meet the deadline.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 14 2006, 11:52 AM~5773400
> *I am moving to Maricopa in the next few months, hopefully there are some crusing spots in the surrounding cities for me to cruise, also I need to know what shops will lift my 2003 Lincoln near Maricopa.  Thanks
> *


yeah theres some cruising here and there are atleast two shops that have lifted the new body lincolns, theres worldwide customs they lifted my old 98( the first in AZ)







then you have streetlife hydraulics








and i'm not sure who lifted this one


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I'm gonna get you high today, it's Friday, we aint got no job, and we aint got shit to do*!!!!!!!   


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 14 2006, 07:35 AM~5772186
> *good morning az... I'm officially 28  :thumbsdown: and a day.... anybody ready for drinks.....  :biggrin:
> HEY NIM: take care of our boys out there!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> once they get there
> *


Hey Bubbz I'll get you a drink, but you guys gotta come to the westside for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WTF? Ya'll got a serial killer roaming the South Side? :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Shit man they are saying there's like 2-3 serial killers active in the valley right now


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 14 2006, 10:03 PM~5776082
> *WTF? Ya'll got a serial killer roaming the South Side? :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


But you wanna stay on the north side!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ FAMILIA, HOWS IS EVERYONE DOING ? STAYING OUT OF THE SNIPERS SIGHT I HOPE... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jul 14 2006, 09:25 AM~5772689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 - thanks (JERK)  ..., i think... :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

is there anything going on in arizona soon (like a show or somthing)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 15 2006, 02:32 AM~5777039
> *is there anything going on in arizona soon (like a show or somthing)
> *




Sadly no shows till October.... 

But on the bright side there's a picnic tomorrow and a cruise every saturday night...

The homie 73Rivi put it all together... Cruise from park central mall in central/downtown phoenix... head down central to baseline... then west to 51st Ave....Sonic on the corner...

*Strictly lowrider & FAMILY environment... no drama, bullshit, or attitudes... Everyone is welcome... *


as for the picnic? Unity CC throwing it all together... Encanto park @ 1pm... 15th Ave & Encanto (south of Thomas)


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

HAHAHA! Stunna you at work AGAIN  ?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

isnt it a lil hot for a picnic?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 14 2006, 11:52 AM~5773400
> *I am moving to Maricopa in the next few months, hopefully there are some crusing spots in the surrounding cities for me to cruise, also I need to know what shops will lift my 2003 Lincoln near Maricopa.  Thanks
> *



man.....maricopa is like 45 min south of the east valley.......then you gotta drive like 40 more minutes to phoenix were all the shops are........bro......you are gonna be in the middle of nowhere........i live in chandler and i got a homie who moved to maricopa.......i dont see him anymore cuz its too fuckin far to drive.

sorry.....no cruising spots near maricopa.......no shops near maricopa


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 15 2006, 08:48 AM~5777478
> *HAHAHA! Stunna you at work AGAIN  ?
> *


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

1sprayppg

i got your bike ready we are open at streetbeat from 10am to 3pm


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 15 2006, 09:10 AM~5777760
> *Unfortunately, yes.
> *


Me too. :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

PHXKSTM ----> I'll let him know... he should be by here in the next hour or so....


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

How is everybody doing today?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2006, 10:27 AM~5777830
> *How is everybody doing today?
> *



chilli'n chilli'n, trying to stay out of the heat.... & THE BULLSHIT :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

johnny is trying to do the cruise night... he called last night.... anybody want to meet up... i think its the same as before...


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

what up folks


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 15 2006, 10:29 AM~5777843
> *what up folks
> *


sup


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 15 2006, 09:29 AM~5777843
> *what up folks
> *


 
'sup!!!! just working! :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2006, 09:27 AM~5777830
> *How is everybody doing today?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 15 2006, 10:32 AM~5777852
> *'sup!!!!  just working! :cheesy:
> *


to bad bro. I finaly get a day off.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 15 2006, 09:34 AM~5777865
> *to bad bro. I finaly get a day off.
> *


thats good, everyone needs a break once in a while  I'll be outa here soon!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2006, 10:27 AM~5777830
> *How is everybody doing today?
> *


We're putting corys motor in today, swing by if you want :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 15 2006, 10:38 AM~5777881
> *thats good, everyone needs a break once in a while   I'll be outa here soon!
> *


You need to put in a full days work today Art.

I'm out.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyplace on the west side i can park a lincoln to do the motor swap?
cheap

i got the motor got the tools got the time just need a place and the lincoln


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 15 2006, 10:27 AM~5777833
> *chilli'n chilli'n, trying to stay out of the heat.... & THE BULLSHIT  :0
> *


Its not easy to stay out off the heat in AZ.....................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 15 2006, 10:51 AM~5777956
> *We're putting corys motor in today, swing by if you want :biggrin:
> *


 Im at the shop doing some A/C ( got vent temps of 39 degress :biggrin: )work when I get done I will swing by....................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up twiins this is joey at streebeat

whats the status on the bel air wagon


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2006, 01:25 PM~5778624
> *Im at the shop doing some A/C ( got vent temps of 39 degress  :biggrin: )work when I get done I will swing by....................
> *


cool, we'll be here


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 15 2006, 01:37 PM~5778654
> *what up twiins this is joey at streebeat
> 
> whats the status on the bel air wagon
> *


 Its done.............air bags working bags great.........now i am doing some engine work to it, Make it go fast.......................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2006, 02:04 PM~5778712
> *Its done.............air bags working bags great.........now i am doing some engine work to it, Make it go fast.......................
> *


Hey Twiins, do you do electrical stuff on cars????


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 15 2006, 04:09 PM~5779100
> *Hey Twiins, do you do electrical stuff on cars????
> *


 Yeah


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 15 2006, 06:09 PM~5779100
> *Hey Twiins, do you do electrical stuff on cars????
> *


Whats up hun? :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

read to fast


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5779201
> *Yeah
> *


will you give me a call, I have an electrical problem.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5779204
> *Whats up hun? :wave:
> *


Sup???? Ready for me to visit???? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 15 2006, 06:46 PM~5779254
> *will you give me a call, I have an electrical problem.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that didn't sound to goodLOL whats up hun?they still not here yet


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 15 2006, 04:48 PM~5779262
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that didn't sound to goodLOL whats up hun?they still not here yet
> *


I'm frustrated with this damn car!! :angry: 

Did the box make it??? I talked to Pops earlier there were in Missouri.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jul 15 2006, 04:49 PM~5779270
> *:wave:  TO ALL!!!!!!
> *


It's a little dead in here today!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 15 2006, 06:49 PM~5779273
> *I'm frustrated with this damn car!! :angry:
> 
> Did the box make it???  I talked to Pops earlier there were in Missouri.
> *


yea I was like aww she sent me some chonies LOL.cool so they probly geting in at night time


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 15 2006, 04:52 PM~5779288
> *yea I was like aww she sent me some chonies LOL.cool so they probly geting in at night time
> *


Actually there are some in there! :biggrin: Don't be wearing the Street Life thongs backwards! :biggrin: Yep, they should be there later tonight.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 15 2006, 09:39 AM~5777642
> *man.....maricopa is like 45 min south of the east valley.......then you gotta drive like 40 more minutes to phoenix were all the shops are........bro......you are gonna be in the middle of nowhere........i live in chandler and i got a homie who moved to maricopa.......i dont see him anymore cuz its too fuckin far to drive.
> 
> sorry.....no cruising spots near maricopa.......no shops near maricopa
> *



Hey homie i will be working in Chandler, how far is that from Maricopa, and how far is maricopa to Phoenix and Mesa...should i be looking to buy a house in chandler?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

chandler is pretty close to mesa, mesa is about a 30 minute drive to phoenix...provided traffic is flowing on the 10 freeway. Most of the dro shops are in central/west phoenix


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

whats up az


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what's up dippin?


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 15 2006, 04:51 PM~5779278
> *It's a little dead in here today!
> *


HEY JEN, WANT TO SAY THANKS FOR THE T-SHIRTS. RAY SHOWED UP AT THE TAT SHOP AND DID THE WHOLE X-MAS IN JULY! HAHAHA, I'M GONNA HOOK YOU UP WITH ONE OF OURS.....
THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just got home from hospital!! Congratulations to Cathy & Joe Alvarez (Calicat & Jusbcuz......owners of green elco) on the arrival of Nico 6lbs 14ozs 18 in long. Cathy and baby are doing great and I got to hold him!! Joe is extremely proud!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Jul 15 2006, 11:49 PM~5781049
> *HEY JEN, WANT TO SAY THANKS FOR THE T-SHIRTS. RAY SHOWED UP AT THE TAT SHOP AND DID THE WHOLE X-MAS IN JULY! HAHAHA, I'M GONNA HOOK YOU UP WITH ONE OF OURS.....
> THANKS AGAIN.
> *


No problem! Ray said you didnt like to do laundry!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 16 2006, 05:59 AM~5781619
> *Just got home from hospital!!  Congratulations to Cathy & Joe Alvarez (Calicat & Jusbcuz......owners of green elco) on the arrival of Nico 6lbs 14ozs 18 in long.  Cathy and baby are doing great and I got to hold him!!  Joe is extremely proud!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 16 2006, 05:59 AM~5781619
> *Just got home from hospital!!  Congratulations to Cathy & Joe Alvarez (Calicat & Jusbcuz......owners of green elco) on the arrival of Nico 6lbs 14ozs 18 in long.  Cathy and baby are doing great and I got to hold him!!  Joe is extremely proud!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA .............. ANOTHER NEW IMAGE MEMBER IN TRAINING..HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICO.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 16 2006, 05:59 AM~5781619
> *Just got home from hospital!!  Congratulations to Cathy & Joe Alvarez (Calicat & Jusbcuz......owners of green elco) on the arrival of Nico 6lbs 14ozs 18 in long.  Cathy and baby are doing great and I got to hold him!!  Joe is extremely proud!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: 

CONGRATULATIONS JOE AND CATHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God bless your new angle "NICO" and you're family. 

:angel: :angel: :angel: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 16 2006, 05:59 AM~5781619
> *Just got home from hospital!!  Congratulations to Cathy & Joe Alvarez (Calicat & Jusbcuz......owners of green elco) on the arrival of Nico 6lbs 14ozs 18 in long.  Cathy and baby are doing great and I got to hold him!!  Joe is extremely proud!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: congrats guys!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS JOE AND CATHY!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

any shops opened on sundays anybody know going to phx in a few just wondering


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 16 2006, 05:59 AM~5781619
> *Just got home from hospital!!  Congratulations to Cathy & Joe Alvarez (Calicat & Jusbcuz......owners of green elco) on the arrival of Nico 6lbs 14ozs 18 in long.  Cathy and baby are doing great and I got to hold him!!  Joe is extremely proud!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 congrats on your new baby


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

orale congrats on your newborn NEW IMAGE GETTING BIGGER EVERY MEETING LOL.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Congrats to Joe and Cathy... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Jul 15 2006, 11:49 PM~5781049
> *HEY JEN, WANT TO SAY THANKS FOR THE T-SHIRTS. RAY SHOWED UP AT THE TAT SHOP AND DID THE WHOLE X-MAS IN JULY! HAHAHA, I'M GONNA HOOK YOU UP WITH ONE OF OURS.....
> THANKS AGAIN.
> *



:0 I want one too...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2006, 04:53 PM~5784156
> *:0 I want one too...
> *


It's sitting right on top of your magazines! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 16 2006, 05:53 PM~5784413
> *It's sitting right on top of your magazines! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I'll stop by tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274074


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2006, 07:08 PM~5784760
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274074
> 
> 
> *



 Didn't waste no time huh? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2006, 07:15 PM~5784809
> * Didn't waste no time huh? :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, I figured if I don't do it now, it would never get done. Plus, I hate leaving images on my camera's memory card.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2006, 07:08 PM~5784760
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274074
> 
> 
> *



nice pictures !!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO..................................what happened to the hop?
we pull up to Encanto park with the cars and no one from _UNITY_ even mentions anything to us about were and when we could hop. next thing you know there packing up and leaving................................. :thumbsdown:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

so whats up with this weekly cruise I'm hearing about??... starting at the mall on central at what time??... 
and southcentraltrueblue .... you got your box lifted yet?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:
















LOCOS!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2006, 06:45 AM~5777281
> *The cruise is every saturday night...
> 
> The homie 73Rivi put it all together... Cruise from park central mall in central/downtown phoenix... head down central to baseline... then west to 51st Ave....Sonic on the corner... Usualy around 8pm or so...
> ...



HERE YOU GO GIBBY


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT'S UP AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 17 2006, 07:22 AM~5787263
> *SO..................................what happened to the hop?
> we pull up to Encanto park with the cars and no one from UNITY even mentions anything to us about were and when we could hop. next thing you know there packing up and leaving................................. :thumbsdown:
> *


Maybe 'cause they were there at 1:00 just like they said they would be? What time did you guys get there? I had to go at 3:00.....I was there for about an hour and it was hot as hell...maybe they were just too hot to stick around and wait until you guys got there.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SO I GUESS THERE AIN'T SHIT HAPPENIN IN AZ TILL OCTOBER?


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :banghead:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

so where are some steel yards here in the valley... where does everyone get their square tube, angle iron and plate at?... I'm in the east valley, so anything close to me would be better... however.. i am willing to drive...


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT'S UP TWIINS


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 17 2006, 02:24 PM~5789311
> *WHAT'S UP TWIINS
> *


 How you doing


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 17 2006, 01:17 PM~5788607
> *Maybe 'cause they were there at 1:00 just like they said they would be?  What time did you guys get there?  I had to go at 3:00.....I was there for about an hour and it was hot as hell...maybe they were just too hot to stick around and wait until you guys got there.
> *


EY BUDDY..................................... they never said a time (hater)


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

so like anyone can go to the picknicks and cruses?? do you have to be in a car club?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 17 2006, 08:55 AM~5787402
> *
> and southcentraltrueblue .... you got your box lifted yet?
> *


Nope not yet, to busy and not enough money :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 17 2006, 03:10 PM~5789558
> *so like anyone can go to the picknicks and cruses?? do you have to be in a car club?
> *


yeah, anybody can go to these things no club needed :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: JEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 17 2006, 03:20 PM~5789627
> *yeah, anybody can go to these things no club needed :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5789541
> *EY BUDDY..................................... they never said a time (hater)
> *


HAHAHA!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5789541
> *EY BUDDY..................................... they never said a time (hater)
> *


hahaha!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: AZ :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what's up?!
Wow a lot of new peeps here now. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 17 2006, 03:20 PM~5789627
> *yeah, anybody can go to these things no club needed :biggrin:
> *


 Even people without being members to club can go..like me................ How did the motor turn out


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 17 2006, 07:46 PM~5791149
> *Even people without being members to club can go..like me................ How did the motor turn out
> *


It's getting there I still need a few little things, stop by if you want to check it out


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

STILL WAITIN FOR MY PINK TEE JAMAL.................... :wave:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 17 2006, 02:31 PM~5788974
> *so where are some steel yards here in the valley... where does everyone get their square tube, angle iron and plate at?... I'm in the east valley, so anything close to me would be better... however.. i am willing to drive...
> *


Extension And Broadway in Mesa...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 17 2006, 08:22 AM~5787263
> *SO..................................what happened to the hop?
> we pull up to Encanto park with the cars and no one from UNITY even mentions anything to us about were and when we could hop. next thing you know there packing up and leaving................................. :thumbsdown:
> *


I know huh...... you guys were only seven hours late

:twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wave: :biggrin::


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2006, 11:30 PM~5792222
> *I know huh...... you guys were only seven hours late
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NOOOOOOOOO.......everyone knows the hop usaually starts 
right before sun down :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I used to live out there in Phoenix when I was going to school way back in 96. We used to go cruisin out there on 43rd to 51st and Thomas over on the Westside. I also remember cruisin after the Mesa Society CC car shows. The cruisin didn't stop until 4 a.m., and if the cops would try to shut it down, we would cross over to the next block. I remember kickin at the shops out there like Paco at Red's when they had El Vaca and the Green Chile. They competed with other shops like Frank's customs and Lugo's. I haven't been there in a while and it looks like the game has changed with new shops. The AZ side is doin it big and reppin hard keep doin your thang and hope to stop to see some cars bangin bumpers.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 18 2006, 01:05 PM~5795714
> *What's up AZ!
> *



MR.BUCK....................... get back to work


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 11:43 AM~5796094
> *MR.BUCK....................... get back to work
> *


 
Yup ....I'll check back in later


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*FUCK WORK* :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5796388
> *FUCK WORK :biggrin:
> *


LIKE BLUE SAYS:


FUK THE WORLD......AND WORK...... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 30 2005, 02:07 PM~4307558
> *SNIFF BIRD SHIT THEN! :twak:
> *



Your an ass, how the fuk do you sniff bird shit?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 18 2006, 11:55 AM~5795650
> *I used to live out there in Phoenix when I was going to school way back in 96.  We used to go cruisin out there on 43rd to 51st and Thomas over on the Westside.  I also remember cruisin after the Mesa Society CC car shows.  The cruisin didn't stop until 4 a.m., and if the cops would try to shut it down, we would cross over to the next block.  I remember kickin at the shops out there like Paco at Red's when they had El Vaca and the Green Chile. They competed with other shops like Frank's customs and Lugo's.  I haven't been there in a while and it looks like the game has changed with new shops.  The AZ side is doin it big and reppin hard keep doin your thang and hope to stop to see some cars bangin bumpers.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 01:31 PM~5796400
> *LIKE BLUE SAYS:
> FUK THE WORLD......AND WORK......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN TROUBLE, BROUGHT THIS SHIT BACK FROM THE DEAD HUH?? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2006, 03:30 PM~5796844
> *DAMN TROUBLE,  BROUGHT THIS SHIT BACK FROM THE DEAD HUH??  :biggrin:
> *



YUP :burn:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 12:31 PM~5796400
> *LIKE BLUE SAYS:
> FUK THE WORLD......AND WORK......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck BLUE AND FUK YOU FUKKING THE WORLD.....AND FUKING THE WORK..... :twak: 











sissy!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

IS it just me or did they just combine the New AZ side with AZ side? :around: :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 12:38 PM~5796464
> *Your an ass, how the fuk do you sniff bird shit?
> *


OK I never got to answer this:


1. Wait for a bird to take a shit on something.
2. Wait for said bird shit to dry up.
3. Get a razor blade or something and cut it up.
4. roll up a $100 bill
5. Put said $100 bill up to your nose
6. bend over 
7. Sniff it up 'til it's gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i guess somebody took my other topic off so here we go again:twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

hehehehehehe! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DEW :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jul 17 2006, 10:02 PM~5792049
> *Extension And Broadway in Mesa...
> *


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MR BUCK..........................................I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE.

ART BUCK AND I DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K !

"SNIFF BIRD SHIT" instructions:
1. Wait for a bird to take a shit on something.
2. Wait for said bird shit to dry up.
3. Get a razor blade or something and cut it up.
4. roll up a $100 bill
5. Put said $100 bill up to your nose
6. bend over 
7. Sniff it up 'til it's gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2006, 02:30 PM~5796844
> *DAMN TROUBLE,  BROUGHT THIS SHIT BACK FROM THE DEAD HUH??  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Damn I stepped into the twilight zone... :around:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Now watch them put this one with the other az side :uh: :banghead:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2006, 05:05 PM~5797623
> *Now watch them put this one with the other az side :uh: :banghead:
> *




I DONT CARE I WAS JUST WONDERING WERE THE HELL DID MY OTHER ONE GO THEN MR.BUCK CALLS ME AND SAYS WUTTT DA HELL HAPPENED THEY COMBINED THEM.................................SO I STARTED A KNEW ONE BUT I'LL LET THIS ONE DIE TOO.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5797599
> *:0 Damn I stepped into the twilight zone...  :around:
> *



you had to read it like twice then back up and make sure you were in the right topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wutts up Jen (MS. DRAMATIC), are the guys on the way back yet?

oh and i see you changed your sig. under your avatar


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING DOWN IN THE BIG AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 04:12 PM~5797669
> *I DONT CARE I WAS JUST WONDERING WERE THE HELL DID MY OTHER ONE GO THEN MR.BUCK CALLS ME AND SAYS WUTTT DA HELL HAPPENED THEY COMBINED THEM.................................SO I STARTED A KNEW ONE BUT I'LL LET THIS ONE DIE TOO.
> *



Nah fuckit keep it going :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

whats crakking AZ??




~~NO REMORSE~~
PHEARLESS RECORDS


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

i GUESS WE CAN ALL DO ARE PART TO HELP KEEP TROUBLE IN REHAB. OH WRONG TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Jul 18 2006, 04:29 PM~5797792
> *WHAT'S GOING DOWN IN THE BIG AZ
> *


Nobobys rolln,Everybodys tires keep melting


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ITS HOT :burn:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 02:52 PM~5797530
> *MR BUCK..........................................I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE.
> 
> ART BUCK AND I DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K !
> ...


Why thank you......... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 18 2006, 03:05 PM~5797152
> *fuck BLUE AND FUK YOU FUKKING THE WORLD.....AND FUKING THE WORK..... :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: sniff bird shit




FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 03:27 PM~5797333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 18 2006, 05:01 PM~5797943
> *Nobobys rolln,Everybodys tires keep melting
> *


I BET I'M IN COLORADO, BUT CAN'T WAIT UNTIL I GET BACK


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND IN THE BIG AZ


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602+Jul 18 2006, 08:27 PM~5799314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 08:10 AM~5793875
> *NOOOOOOOOO.......everyone knows the hop usaually starts
> right before sun down :biggrin:
> *


Okey, I guess thats a good excuse
:thumbsdown:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Jul 18 2006, 08:15 PM~5799221
> *I BET I'M IN COLORADO, BUT CAN'T WAIT UNTIL I GET BACK
> *


 Fucker harry up and get back here so you can melt with the rest of us :burn: :burn: Dam i can remember the days when i was that lucky :tears:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up BE...aCHES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up AZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Qvo AZ SIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 18 2006, 10:48 PM~5800099
> *Fucker harry up and get back here so you can melt with the rest of us :burn:  :burn: Dam i can remember the days when i was that lucky :tears:
> *



:burn: :burn: :burn: 


:roflmao:: :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2006, 07:07 AM~5801295
> *:burn: :burn: :burn:
> :roflmao:: :biggrin:
> *


IT'LL BE A WHILE CAUSE I'M IN THE MILITARY. DON'T WORRY I'LL BE SUFFERING IN IRAQ SOON


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HOPEFULLY I'LL BE ABLE TO CRUISE DOWN TO AZ IN SEPT.
LET THE HEAT PASS ON BY
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 18 2006, 11:51 PM~5800110
> *What up BE...aCHES
> *



Well do you want to trade or not :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

so whats up AZ how all my gente doing?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Your my by blue


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

$3000

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=263708#


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: AZ!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up for the weekend??? Are we cruisin or not????


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHAT UP WHAT UP.......


WEEKEND! WEEKEND! WEEKEND! YOU CALL IT....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 19 2006, 06:32 PM~5805414
> *$3000
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=263708#
> *



 Nice monte... but tell ur homie that price is too high


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jul 19 2006, 09:54 PM~5806511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2006, 08:36 PM~5647695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*The cruise is every saturday night...

The homie 73Rivi put it all together (for those who don't know look up at what i quoted)... Cruise from park central mall in central/downtown phoenix... head down central to baseline... then west to 51st Ave....Sonic on the corner... Usually around 8pm or so... due to the fact that it's so fuckin hot :burn:

Strictly lowrider & FAMILY environment... no drama, bullshit, or attitudes... Everyone is welcome... NO HOPPING ON THE PREMISES :uh: 

Any questions PM me and I'll get it to 73Rivi...  

*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* ON A SIDE NOTE ABOUT THE CRUISE... IF YOU ARE GOING TO GO AGAINST THE WISHES OF IT BEING A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT, CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT, IF YOU'RE GONNA DRINK, PUT IT IN A DAMN CUP... LIKE JOHNNY SAID, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT... JUST A PLACE TO KICK BACK ON A SATURDAY NIGHT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE... 

IF YOU CAN'T FOLLOW THE RULES, AND ARE GOING TO LEAVE TRASH AND BEER CANS LAYING AROUND, THEN DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP... 

I PERSONALLY THINK IT'S BULLSHIT TO HAVE JOHNNY CLEANING UP AFTER IDIOTS WHO LOVE TO LEAVE A PLACE TRASHED.. :angry:  


NO BULLSHIT... NO ATTITUDES... NO DRAMA... 

LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME...  

LET'S ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME SATURDAY... :biggrin: *

Thanks... :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 19 2006, 10:27 PM~5806749
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP.......
> WEEKEND! WEEKEND! WEEKEND! YOU CALL IT....
> *


I'm ready to do something! 


Sonic???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5807177
> * ON A SIDE NOTE ABOUT THE CRUISE... IF YOU ARE GOING TO GO AGAINST THE WISHES OF IT BEING A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT, CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT, IF YOU'RE GONNA DRINK, PUT IT IN A DAMN CUP... LIKE JOHNNY SAID, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT... JUST A PLACE TO KICK BACK ON A SATURDAY NIGHT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE...
> 
> IF YOU CAN'T FOLLOW THE RULES, AND ARE GOING TO LEAVE TRASH AND BEER CANS LAYING AROUND, THEN DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP...
> ...


You should really consider being a motivational speaker!!! :biggrin:

But I agree with you 100%!! What up SCTB and KNIGHTSTALKER????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 19 2006, 11:50 PM~5807199
> *You should really consider being a motivational speaker!!! :biggrin:
> 
> But I agree with you 100%!!  What up SCTB and KNIGHTSTALKER????
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5807177
> * ON A SIDE NOTE ABOUT THE CRUISE... IF YOU ARE GOING TO GO AGAINST THE WISHES OF IT BEING A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT, CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT, IF YOU'RE GONNA DRINK, PUT IT IN A DAMN CUP... LIKE JOHNNY SAID, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT... JUST A PLACE TO KICK BACK ON A SATURDAY NIGHT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE...
> 
> IF YOU CAN'T FOLLOW THE RULES, AND ARE GOING TO LEAVE TRASH AND BEER CANS LAYING AROUND, THEN DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP...
> ...


 Now thats what I'm talking about, nicely said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 19 2006, 11:50 PM~5807199
> *You should really consider being a motivational speaker!!! :biggrin:
> 
> But I agree with you 100%!!  What up SCTB and KNIGHTSTALKER????
> *


Hey Jen, after he said that I started picking up the shit I had laying around my house. :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats some motivational speaking alright...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 19 2006, 11:50 PM~5807199
> *You should really consider being a motivational speaker!!! :biggrin:
> 
> But I agree with you 100%!!  What up SCTB and KNIGHTSTALKER????
> *



:biggrin: Nah no motivational speaker... hahaha but thanks... just saying what needs to be said... anybody that it doesn't apply to don't need to trip... but 2weeks ago johnny by himself filled up a couple trash bags full of beer cans and all that... and i don't think thats right... so for the ones who aint mature enough to pick up after themselves, well they don't have to be there :angry: at all... :dunno: :biggrin:

Oh by the way, what time you gonna be at the shop so I can roll by?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2006, 02:28 AM~5807640
> *Now thats what I'm talking about, nicely said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks ben... :cheesy: So you coming out this saturday?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2006, 02:32 AM~5807648
> *Hey Jen, after he said that I started picking up the shit I had laying around my house. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thats some motivational speaking alright...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 You'se a fool ben... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5807184
> *I'm ready to do something!
> Sonic???
> *


Sonics cool... but I was thinking something more INSIDE!!!!!! (maybe they'll let me hang out by the shake maker)


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks knightstalker..... people are punks! NASTY FUCKERS! WE AIN'T YOUR MAMIES!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

OOPS, Not that one....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 19 2006, 05:32 PM~5805414
> *$3000
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=263708#
> *


that's a nice monte.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5807177
> * ON A SIDE NOTE ABOUT THE CRUISE... IF YOU ARE GOING TO GO AGAINST THE WISHES OF IT BEING A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT, CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT, IF YOU'RE GONNA DRINK, PUT IT IN A DAMN CUP... LIKE JOHNNY SAID, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT... JUST A PLACE TO KICK BACK ON A SATURDAY NIGHT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE...
> 
> IF YOU CAN'T FOLLOW THE RULES, AND ARE GOING TO LEAVE TRASH AND BEER CANS LAYING AROUND, THEN DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP...
> ...


*Thank Kinghstalker for the support...
When I set this spot up for all of us it was truly meant as a place for us to gather without any stress and show off our cars and hang with our people. Plain and simple... I put the the no drama...crack...alcohol...comment in my original post due to the fact that there are alot of children that are being brought to the weekly cruise. It should remain a safe and enjoyable place for everyone..child to adult. Two weeks ago we had an outstanding turnout, but we also had some concerns from management due to the hoppers blocking off the right of ways...I would hate for us to lose the opportunity and spot to hang out weekly due to management no longer welcoming us with open arms. Lets keep it family in EVERY sense of the word. Please respect THE business as they have rEspected us and this will end up being a huge event...especially with the dirt area becoming a parking lot very soon.

As far as the cleanup...well yes it does suck, but I considered it a trade off for a place to hang out...but it does still suck anyway. Two weeks ago I had my two young sons and wife cleaning up beer and shit left all over the pArking lot. I can't leave it like that...soo I clean it up. 

I hope that the turnout will be great this weekend. I look forward to seeing all of you there.

Thanks for your support.

Black Sox
*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

how hard is it really.......to find a trash can......and throw your shit in it.........

ya gotta be pretty fuckin lazy not to.........

"oh......this looks like a good spot, i'll just throw it here"

fuckin assholes.........yeah....just what i wanted.....to clean up after grow folk :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 08:36 AM~5808596
> *how hard is it really.......to find a trash can......and throw your shit in it.........
> 
> ya gotta be pretty fuckin lazy not to.........
> ...


_*hahahahahahahahahahaha
Man you are keeping it real as usual!!!!
p.s. I like your pants!*_


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

hey bro......we need to check out some chinese while you have your time off :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jul 20 2006, 07:50 AM~5808330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GLAD YOU GUYS AGREE... I DIDN'T WANNA COME ACROSS AS AN ASSHOLE OR RIP ANYBODY A NEW ONE BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS... 
SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nah bro I dont think anybody took it that way...you were just calling it like you see it. Truth is truth...plain and simple. I hope I can get my Rivi there on Saturday!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2006, 08:22 AM~5808510
> *Thank Knightstalker for the support...
> When I set this spot up for all of us it was truly meant as a place for us to gather without any stress and show off our cars and hang with our people. Plain and simple... I put the the no drama...crack...alcohol...comment in my original post due to the fact that there are alot of children that are being brought to the weekly cruise. It should remain a safe and enjoyable place for everyone..child to adult. Two weeks ago we had an outstanding turnout, but we also had some concerns from management due to the hoppers blocking off the right of ways...I would hate for us to lose the opportunity and spot to hang out weekly due to management no longer welcoming us with open arms. Lets keep it family in EVERY sense of the word. Please respect THE business as they have rEspected us and this will end up being a huge event...especially with the dirt area becoming a parking lot very soon.
> 
> ...



 YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK BRO...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2006, 09:06 AM~5808735
> *Nah bro I dont think anybody took it that way...you were just calling it like you see it. Truth is truth...plain and simple. I hope I can get my Rivi there on Saturday!
> *


 :biggrin: EVEN IF SOMEONE DID... I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 07:51 AM~5808342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 THOSE ARE BADASS PICS... THE ONLY THING MESSING THEM UP IS THE TRUUCHA LOGO :biggrin:


----------



## MAMI-D* (Jul 19, 2006)

*

wHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???????*


----------



## MAMI-D* (Jul 19, 2006)

wHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAMI-D*_@Jul 20 2006, 09:40 AM~5809331
> *wHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???????
> *


CRUISE ON SATURDAY........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2006, 12:28 PM~5809773
> *CRUISE ON SATURDAY........
> *



YEAH ILL SHOW UP WITH NO CAR OR COLORS.................


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRRY I LEFT ALL MY BEER CANS AND SHIT ALL OVER I WONT DO IT AGAIN OH SHIT I WASNT THERE BUT CAN I LEAVE MY SHIT ALL OVER THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

KNIGHTSTALKER, I'm here by 11 everyday.....BEN, if you're still motivated I got some yard work I've been avoiding.....357 get BUBBZ one of them cool-collars at Walgreens.....73 RIVI, we'll see ya this weekend and when you comin to check out my bike shop???

Everybody else, what's up???? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW...I did receive more issues of TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING in!! I have both July covers and August covers available. Let me know if anyone is interested!!


Also, I have Down Low Kustomz t-shirts available in children thru adult sizes!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 10:39 AM~5809866
> *YEAH ILL SHOW UP WITH NO CAR OR COLORS.................
> *


So you are getting out? I'll swing by tonight and get your Plaque.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 20 2006, 11:29 AM~5810270
> *BTW...I did receive more issues of TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING in!!  I have both July covers and August covers available.  Let me know if anyone is interested!!
> Also, I have Down Low Kustomz t-shirts available in children thru adult sizes!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What do the shirts look like?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2006, 01:58 PM~5810481
> *So you are getting out?  I'll swing by tonight and get your Plaque.
> *




UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. NO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2006, 02:01 PM~5810513
> *What do the shirts look like?
> *



MOSTLY PINK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHHHOOOO...HOOOOO........HOOOO,HOOOO,HOOOO


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

AZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 06:28 AM~5808018
> *:biggrin:  Nah no motivational speaker... hahaha but thanks... just saying what needs to be said... anybody that it doesn't apply to don't need to trip... but 2weeks ago johnny by himself filled up a couple  trash bags full of beer cans and all that... and i don't think thats right... so for the ones who aint mature enough to pick up after themselves, well they don't have to be there  :angry:  at all... :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> Oh by the way, what time you gonna be at the shop so I can roll by?
> *


Hey fucker I helped pick that nasty shit up too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2006, 01:01 PM~5810513
> *What do the shirts look like?
> *


Really cute ones! They are v-necked with ties on the back, and flowers......



JUST KIDDING!!! They are white or black with lime green writing that say DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ with a little bike guy and the phone #!.


BTW...thanks for coming by KNIGHTSTALKER!! Sorry I missed ya. Lots of stuff going on! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5807177
> * ON A SIDE NOTE ABOUT THE CRUISE... IF YOU ARE GOING TO GO AGAINST THE WISHES OF IT BEING A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT, CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT, IF YOU'RE GONNA DRINK, PUT IT IN A DAMN CUP... LIKE JOHNNY SAID, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT... JUST A PLACE TO KICK BACK ON A SATURDAY NIGHT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE...
> 
> IF YOU CAN'T FOLLOW THE RULES, AND ARE GOING TO LEAVE TRASH AND BEER CANS LAYING AROUND, THEN DON'T BOTHER SHOWING UP...
> ...


*oK for the record..this was not directed at my dad...hahahahahahaha*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

what the fuck is going on in here?...............

why?

does trouble need the spotlight again? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:02 PM~5811849
> *what the fuck is going on in here?...............
> 
> why?
> ...


I want the spotlight.....give it to me....he only sells cock anyway!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2006, 04:04 PM~5811856
> *I want the spotlight.....give it to me....he only sells cock anyway!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Having fun back on layitlow bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 20 2006, 03:26 PM~5811601
> *Hey fucker I helped pick that nasty shit up too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: Me too... Just making a point fucker...  

It's just bullshit when there are 50-60-70 people there and only 3-4-5 are picking up after they leave... :angry:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 357IN602, Knightstalker, 73 Riviera, TROUBLE

who of this bunch is working? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 04:10 PM~5811904
> *:biggrin: Me too... Just making a point fucker...
> 
> It's just bullshit when there are 50-60-70 people there and only 3-4-5 are picking up after they leave...  :angry:
> ...


Ok this is also _not_ directed at my dad.....


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i know trouble aint


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5811918
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 357IN602, Knightstalker, 73 Riviera, TROUBLE
> 
> ...


Obviously not you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 20 2006, 12:22 PM~5810210
> *SORRRY I LEFT ALL MY BEER CANS AND SHIT ALL OVER I WONT DO IT AGAIN OH SHIT I WASNT THERE BUT CAN I LEAVE MY SHIT ALL OVER THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Wassup Blue? :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

look.......im the one that asks the questions here


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 20 2006, 04:12 PM~5811928
> *Obviously not you!!! :biggrin:
> *


definitely not me either......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5811918
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 357IN602, Knightstalker, 73 Riviera, TROUBLE
> 
> ...



:biggrin: I'm *supposed* to be working... but got off early... :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5811918
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 357IN602, Knightstalker, 73 Riviera, TROUBLE
> 
> ...


this comment is also _not_ directed at my dad....hahahahhaha


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i know fred aint


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5811920
> *Ok this is also not directed at my dad.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2006, 04:15 PM~5811955
> *this comment is also not directed at my dad....hahahahhaha
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 05:10 PM~5811904
> *:biggrin: Me too... Just making a point fucker...
> 
> It's just bullshit when there are 50-60-70 people there and only 3-4-5 are picking up after they leave...  :angry:
> ...



Hey thats the way it always is no matter where you have it..... 
Have a party..........have a mess


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:16 PM~5811966
> *:scrutinize:
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha.....jus makin surer everyone knows...hahahahahahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 11:39 AM~5809866
> *YEAH ILL SHOW UP WITH NO CAR OR COLORS.................
> *



:angry: Why you taking my idea fool? :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:17 PM~5811976
> *Hey thats the way it always is no matter where you have it
> have a party..........have a mess
> *


this is definitely _not_ directed at my dad...this one for sure!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:17 PM~5811976
> *Hey thats the way it always is no matter where you have it
> have a party..........have a mess
> *



true......next time its your turn


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:15 PM~5811956
> *i know fred aint
> *


Hey i've been working on and off all day :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:17 PM~5811976
> *Hey thats the way it always is no matter where you have it
> have a party..........have a mess
> *



True... We always gave the smaller/younger kids a couple bucks to clean up the mess... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:17 PM~5811976
> *Hey thats the way it always is no matter where you have it.....
> Have a party..........have a mess
> *



i guess this also holds true when there is a _party in your pants _too


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 20 2006, 04:19 PM~5811994
> *Hey i've been working on and off all day :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I called off. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 05:18 PM~5811991
> *true......next time its your turn
> *


well when and if you ever show up to LOCOS thats when its my turn.....like always 
3-4 people cleaning up we dont bitch we expect it....the only i shout out is atleast put it in a fukn pile and some do and some dont...............



_"JOHNNY'S GAY FOR LIKEING YOUR PANTS"_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:20 PM~5812000
> *i guess this also holds true when there is a party in Blk Sox's pants too
> *


HUH?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 20 2006, 04:20 PM~5812002
> *I called off.  :biggrin:
> *


slacker!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* THE POINT IS, IF EVERYBODY PITCHES IN IT WON'T BE AN ISSUE*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 20 2006, 04:19 PM~5811994
> *Hey i've been working on and off all day :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 05:20 PM~5811995
> *True... We always gave the smaller/younger kids a couple bucks to clean up the mess...  :biggrin:
> *



I TRIED PAYING THE _POOKIES _AROUND THERE BUT THEN THEY NEVER COME BACK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:21 PM~5812004
> *
> "JOHNNY'S GAY FOR LIKEING YOUR PANTS"
> *


Hey I have pictures of you giving me a lap dance @ the bar.........
you member.......hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 04:21 PM~5812016
> *BULLSHIT :biggrin:
> *


I have :angry: Come by and look at the car and panels i've been doing if you don't believe :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 20 2006, 04:21 PM~5812012
> *slacker!!!
> *


Nope just started the vacation a lil early.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 05:21 PM~5812015
> * THE POINT IS, IF EVERYBODY PITCHES IN FOR BEER IT WON'T BE AN ISSUE
> *




Damn this guy wants to buy beer already :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:21 PM~5812004
> *well when and if you ever show up to LOCOS thats when its my turn.....like always
> 3-4 people cleaning up we dont bitch we expect it....the only i shout out is atleast put it in a fukn pile and some do and some dont...............
> "JOHNNY'S GAY FOR LIKEING YOUR PANTS"
> *



lucky for me, i dont make a mess when im there


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 05:25 PM~5812035
> *lucky for me, i dont make a mess when im there
> *


i forgot you walk around with a bottle of the good shit in your pocket


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:23 PM~5812031
> *Damn this guy wants to buy beer already :biggrin:
> *



:0 Shit... after not being able to drink for a month and a half I don't mind... I need a beer or six... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 05:27 PM~5812044
> *:0 Shit... after not being able to drink for a month and a half I don't mind... I need a beer or six... :biggrin:
> *



fuk a month i cant even stop for a weeek


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:26 PM~5812039
> *i forgot you walk around with a bottle of the good shit in your pocket
> *



im always hiding liquor where im there.......how many times did we walk back to the truck to get more beer or somethin


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 20 2006, 05:29 PM~5812057
> *im always hiding liquor where im there.......how many times did we walk back to the truck to get more beer or somethin
> *



mostly something.......hahahahaha



k guys and any girls i'm outtty


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

gotta pick up jai


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 06:35 AM~5808039
> *:biggrin: Thanks ben... :cheesy: So you coming out this saturday?
> *


yeah buddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2006, 06:11 PM~5812624
> *yeah buddy!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Aver si es cierto wey...  


:wave: Hey Jen! :biggrin: Thanks for the shirt and for holding the mags for me... I wish i could have one of the STREETLIFE t's too... :biggrin:


I was wondering when i could go tomorrow to pick up a Roll'n and also to see/take pics of you know what.. with you know who...  

:cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

possibly movin down ther in a month or so..wat it like wat areas i need to stay out of...most like im bringin my 67...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2006, 06:11 PM~5812624
> *
> *



Ey fool you promised me a T-SHIRT too... :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 20 2006, 06:33 PM~5812715
> *possibly movin down ther in a month or so..wat it like wat areas i need to stay out of...most like im bringin my 67...
> *



south of Flagstaff, east of Quartzite, west of Greer & north of Yuma.... stay out of that area...... 

everywhere else..... your welcome to it.....     :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2006, 04:30 PM~5812065
> *mostly something.......hahahahaha
> k guys and any girls i'm outtty
> *





have a party.... have a mess.....? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STUPID


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 06:17 PM~5812644
> *Aver si es cierto wey...
> :wave: Hey Jen! :biggrin: Thanks for the shirt and for holding the mags for me... I wish i could have one of the STREETLIFE t's too... :biggrin:
> I was wondering when i could go tomorrow to pick up a Roll'n and also to see/take pics of you know what.. with you know who...
> ...


I got one of them for you too! Come by tomorrow after 1pm if possible?? Got to take Doc to da paint shop :biggrin:

KNIGHTSTALKER can I get one of them "I DONT LITTER AT SONIC T-SHIRTS"?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

this is TROUBLE, I mean gay


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

are we still meeting at the shop tmrw??? would love pics....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HI JAIME!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 06:52 PM~5812835
> *are we still meeting at the shop tmrw??? would love pics....
> *


Sure, would prefer after 1 or 2 pm.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 20 2006, 06:53 PM~5812847
> *Sure, would prefer after 1 or 2 pm.
> *


hmmmmmmm.............. let me check my schedule... OH YEAH, I WORK TILL 3 MOMO! j/p

I know we had talked about it 2 weeks ago, thinking the boys would be back by now, but if it can't happen tmrw, its cool.... just lemme know!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay yo where do i get hydros and lowrider parts in the vally any shops??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 06:56 PM~5812877
> *hmmmmmmm.............. let me check my schedule... OH YEAH, I WORK TILL 3 MOMO!  j/p
> 
> I know we had talked about it 2 weeks ago, thinking the boys would be back by now, but if it can't happen tmrw, its cool.... just lemme know!
> *


Tomorrow is good. I wish they'd hurry and get back already. I miss them fools! :tears: 

Tomorrow it is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

is calicat going to be up there tmrw? had a few things for the BABY!!! damn is he cute!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

also, did you put aside a "going DOWN" low kustoms shirt for me ?? :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 20 2006, 07:10 PM~5812887
> *ay yo where do i get hydros and lowrider parts in the vally any shops??
> *


Street Life Customs is da spot! If you've seen Nene's car, or the blue 64, or the orange 61, or the lime green elco....WE DID THAT!!! 602-242-3811 :biggrin: 

Plus in the 4 issues of Lowrider, lowrider setup of the month was done by Leonard aka Da Vinci here at Street Life. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2006, 03:27 PM~5797333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by the way, I'm taking this picture and putting it on the REAL AZ SIDE :0


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 07:11 PM~5812894
> *is calicat going to be up there tmrw? had a few things for the BABY!!! damn is he cute!!
> *


Yep she'll be here. 


I don't got a shit for ya, but I might have a *shirt!*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*i stole this:*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 20 2006, 07:14 PM~5812910
> *Yep she'll be here.
> I don't got a shit for ya, but I might have a shirt!
> *




LOL :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 20 2006, 06:49 PM~5812818
> *I got one of them for you too!  Come by tomorrow after 1pm if possible??  Got to take Doc to da paint shop :biggrin:
> 
> KNIGHTSTALKER can I get one of them "I DONT LITTER AT SONIC T-SHIRTS"?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 20 2006, 07:36 PM~5813059
> *What up folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 04:13 PM~5811934
> *:twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Wassup Blue? :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE TOOOOOO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: 

THEY ERASED TROUBLES TOPIC AGAIN!

SORRY BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 20 2006, 07:36 PM~5813059
> *What up folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: lendo, what happened to ya shicken :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ Riders, I will part of your state soon. Where can I take my lolo to cruise on the weekends?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 10:47 PM~5814281
> *Whats crackin AZ Riders, I will part of your state soon.  Where can I take my lolo to cruise on the weekends?
> *



well, please dont 'part our state'... but if youre look'n for places to cruise, try MILL AVE! all the baddest cars in all of AZ ride there! :thumbsup: 


ok, dont go to MILL... meet us on Saturdays in PHX!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

so JEN, I was just watching the MC Hammer story on the VH1 Channel 151, and guess what....... I SEEN THE HAMMER DANCE! or should I say the *ADAM*MER dance..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he tried to quit, but he was just too legit.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 10:52 PM~5814318
> *well, please dont 'part our state'... but if youre look'n for places to cruise, try MILL AVE! all the baddest cars in all of AZ ride there!  :thumbsup:
> ok, dont go to MILL... meet us on Saturdays in PHX!
> *


Ok pues...but you confused the shit out of me just now... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue! whats up partna!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess I am gonna have Streetlife Hydraulics lift my car cause I wont have the time to get it lifted in LA before I leave to AZ. Does everyone think Streetlife is the best bet for a basic show setup?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 10:55 PM~5814338
> *Ok pues...but you confused the shit out of me just now... :biggrin:
> *



dont trip, just giv'n you a hard time!
during the summer months, which is FEB - NOV, we meet up on Central & Thomas around 8ish, for a cruise.... unfortunatley, your a little late for Central, Mill, 51st, Main, the Fairgrounds, Guadalupe, etc.... like 15 years late.... but its still all good


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5814378
> *I guess I am gonna have Streetlife Hydraulics lift my car cause I wont have the time to get it lifted in LA before I leave to AZ.  Does everyone think Streetlife is the best bet for a basic show setup?
> *


COME ON NOW, STREETLIFE IS THE SPOT


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 20 2006, 11:06 PM~5814426
> *COME ON NOW, STREETLIFE IS THE SPOT
> *



You work there?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 11:08 PM~5814449
> *You work there?
> *


YES I DO :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 20 2006, 11:13 PM~5814481
> *YES I DO  :biggrin:
> *



Can you quote me a price?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 11:14 PM~5814491
> *Can you quote me a price?
> *


YOU NEED TO GET UP WITH HOPPERS602 OR CALL 602-242-3811


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Who can tell me where I hold get some of my chrome for my '64 done on the Phoenix area? I think I'm actually going put some energy into finishing up my ride.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5814380
> *dont trip, just giv'n you a hard time!
> during the summer months, which is FEB - NOV, we meet up on Central & Thomas around 8ish, for a cruise.... unfortunatley, your a little late for Central, Mill, 51st, Main, the Fairgrounds, Guadalupe, etc.... like 15 years late.... but its still all good
> *




:0 



Nah... the saturday night cruise will (in time) outdo and beat all other (past) cruise spots... just gotta keep it going and keep it cool... 

Sorry... been reading the "History of Lowriding" book that i got from black socks... :cheesy: plus watched the "Sunday Driver" dvd at his house monday night too... got me a lil more motivated, and at the same time appreciative of the past and what WE can do for the future.... Reading about whittier and all that history makes me want to make a mark here in PHX...  






so... basically... cruise on saturday is the thing to do... go back a couple pages and check out the info... 51st ave and baseline... Sonic...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5814378
> *I guess I am gonna have Streetlife Hydraulics lift my car cause I wont have the time to get it lifted in LA before I leave to AZ.  Does everyone think Streetlife is the best bet for a basic show setup?
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Can't go wrong there homie... The homies over at Street Life get down...


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

will streetlife gimme a diskount???? lol.. what do they do there just hydros n wires??


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 21 2006, 12:32 AM~5814786
> *will streetlife gimme a diskount???? lol.. what do they do there just hydros n wires??
> *


Hydro,wires,frame offs,show,street hop,rad.hoppers. alittle bit of everything, that has to do with cars. discount come to the shop will talk.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok you work there how much for a set of 13'knockoffs adapters and tires???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 11:43 PM~5814642
> *:0
> Nah... the saturday night cruise will (in time) outdo and beat all other (past) cruise spots... just gotta keep it going and keep it cool...
> 
> ...



yeah, we got BIG RAY's SUNDAY DRIVER, he came by with his little brother and we watched it like 3 weeks ago..... Johnny hadn't seen it yet so when he was here last, we popped it in... GOOD SHIT! Plus, Johnny is so full of information.... he can tell you alot of cars & clubs and how they got started..... he's a walking historian..... its always good to chat it up with him... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Fuk....,you guys talk alot.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH......................


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 09:51 AM~5815879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmm breakfast :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 21 2006, 07:14 AM~5815381
> *yeah, we got BIG RAY's SUNDAY DRIVER, he came by with his little brother and we watched it like 3 weeks ago..... Johnny hadn't seen it yet so when he was here last, we popped it in...  GOOD SHIT! Plus, Johnny is so full of information.... he can tell you alot of cars & clubs and how they got started..... he's a walking historian..... its always good to chat it up with him...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




ESPECIALLY OVER CHINESE FOOD :biggrin: 

AND YOU'RE RIGHT ABOUT HIM BEING A HISTORIAN... HE'S FULL OF KNOWLEDGE AND WHAT'S LACKING IN LOWRIDING TODAY.... *HEART*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 21 2006, 01:07 AM~5814827
> *Hydro,wires,frame offs,show,street hop,rad.hoppers. alittle bit of everything, that has to do with cars. discount come to the shop will talk.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 21 2006, 08:21 AM~5815692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM NICE BEAVER! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE, NOT A SPORT "_UNLESS YOU GET PAID_" -CHALIO AKA _LOCOS_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 09:49 AM~5816163
> *LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE, NOT A SPORT "UNLESS YOU GET PAID" -CHALIO AKA LOCOS
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUUU----UUUKK U BLUE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 07:51 AM~5815879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha you perv! where did you get that "tight" pic?! :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i think MR.BUCK sent it to me with some others.................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 09:24 AM~5816354
> *i think MR.BUCK sent it to me with some others.................
> *


I took it at the ZOO!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

tomorrow were going to Sonic and were takeing 3 hoppers and about
6 30pks of beer can someone please bring the ice :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 11:38 AM~5817152
> *tomorrow were going to Sonic and were takeing 3 hoppers and about
> 6 30pks of beer can someone please bring the ice :biggrin:
> *


I'll get the ice! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_YOU DON'T LIKE THE WAY WE ROLL?........FUCK OFF!!....._HEE-HEE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 20 2006, 10:56 PM~5814344
> *bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue! whats up partna!
> *


WHAT UP FOOLIO :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 12:58 PM~5817209
> *YOU DON'T LIKE THE WAY WE ROLL?........FUCK OFF!!.....HEE-HEE
> *


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO OUR NEW TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5814378
> *I guess I am gonna have Streetlife Hydraulics lift my car cause I wont have the time to get it lifted in LA before I leave to AZ.  Does everyone think Streetlife is the best bet for a basic show setup?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 21 2006, 02:06 PM~5817262
> *WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO OUR NEW TOPIC :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHA I LET IT GO............WANNA DO ANOTHER?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BLUE it's my turn to "borrow" your line cuz I'm feeling really dramatic today.....


*FUCK CHICAGO, ROAD TRIPS, TOW TRUCKS BREAKING, WATER PUMPS, ENGINES, FUEL PUMP CRAP and everything else that is pissing me off today!*

and I miss my pop and brother! :tears: :tears:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 12:25 PM~5817381
> *BLUE it's my turn to "borrow" your line cuz I'm feeling really dramatic today.....
> FUCK CHICAGO, ROAD TRIPS, TOW TRUCKS BREAKING, WATER PUMPS, ENGINES, FUEL PUMP CRAP and everything else that is pissing me off today!
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!!!! LET IT ALL OUT!!!!! "It's ok to cry.....some people do it all the time" :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2006, 01:53 PM~5817527
> *Yeah!!!!!! LET IT ALL OUT!!!!! "It's ok to cry.....some people do it all the time" :biggrin:
> *


Today is just one of them days!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 02:59 PM~5817556
> *Today is just one of them days!
> *




:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 02:59 PM~5817556
> *Today is just one of them dayswhen you wannaa get kicked in the face i mean kick someone!
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

do your shoulder lean......shoulder lean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: FUCK IT'S HOT :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 01:25 PM~5817381
> *BLUE it's my turn to "borrow" your line cuz I'm feeling really dramatic today.....
> FUCK CHICAGO, ROAD TRIPS, TOW TRUCKS BREAKING, WATER PUMPS, ENGINES, FUEL PUMP CRAP and everything else that is pissing me off today!
> 
> ...



:happysad: Don't worry Jen... It's friday... start of the *WEEKEND* already... :biggrin: 

When are the guys coming back? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anybody know where to get a transformer for a multi battery charger?????
we need the hook up i know you know somebody who knows somebody that might work somewhere or something....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 21 2006, 02:42 PM~5817890
> * :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn: FUCK IT'S HOT :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


bitch shut up ,your in A/C.. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2006, 02:43 PM~5817891
> *:happysad: Don't worry Jen... It's friday... start of the WEEKEND already...  :biggrin:
> 
> When are the guys coming back? :dunno:
> *


I dunno.....hopefully by Monday or Tuesday.  

WAKE UP RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 21 2006, 03:46 PM~5817926
> *bitch shut up ,your in A/C.. :biggrin:
> *


QUIT HATING FUCKER.......IT'S STILL HOT!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 02:47 PM~5817931
> *I dunno.....hopefully by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> WAKE UP RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shit, ive been up :biggrin: 
btw,my phone is broken :angry: ...try and get another today


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 02:45 PM~5817921
> *Does anybody know where to get a transformer for a multi battery charger?????
> we need the hook up i know you know somebody who knows somebody that might work somewhere or something....
> *


Fasinations at 83rd & McDowell. BTW...I used your customer of the month parking spot when I was there the other day! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 21 2006, 03:48 PM~5817946
> *shit, ive been up :biggrin:
> btw,my phone is broken :angry: ...try and get another today
> *


POOKIE...BREAK OUT!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 21 2006, 02:48 PM~5817940
> *QUIT HATING FUCKER.......IT'S STILL HOT!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 03:48 PM~5817948
> *Fasinations at 83rd & McDowell.  BTW...I buy mine there all the time. They even gave me customer of the month parking,  when I was there the other day! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: hope you dont go through to much it might get expensive :uh:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 03:09 PM~5818027
> *:uh: hope you dont go through to much it might get expensive :uh:
> *


leave her alone! I dont want to have to kick your ass! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK IT I'M GOING TO BIG LOTS ON SATURDAY................
......................BRING BEER DRUGS AND HOPPERS 
I'LL BE THERE ABOUT 7:59 p.m.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 03:09 PM~5818027
> *:uh: I dont get any, and paying for it gets expensive.  I spend more money in hookers than I put in my car:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 21 2006, 04:16 PM~5818102
> *leave her alone!  I dont want to have to kick your ass! :biggrin:
> *



FUK I FORGOT TO P/U THAT 64 EARLIER....................
I'LL TAKE THE MONTE TO YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN TRADE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 03:19 PM~5818129
> *FUK I FORGOT TO P/U THAT 64 EARLIER....................
> I'LL TAKE THE MONTE TO YOU TOMORROW SO WE CAN TRADE
> *


Leonard said he'll meet ya at Big Lots tomorrow night!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 21 2006, 04:16 PM~5818102
> *leave her alone!  BEFORE I dont HAVE A JOB AND HAVE TO WORK FOR CHALIO! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 03:18 PM~5818119
> *FUK IT I'M GOING TO BIG LOTS ON SATURDAY................
> ......................BRING BEER DRUGS AND HOPPERS
> I'LL BE THERE ABOUT 7:59 p.m.
> *


beer, drugs & hoppers, lets make it TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


/ 
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/



just kidding, I don't promote, facilitate, allow, condone, represent, or respect BEER..... hahahah, I mean drugs!... 



i'm serious !! !! :angel: :tongue: :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OH SHIT BUBBZ IS IN..............
MEMBER SHE WOULD BE LIKE THE ONLY ONE IN HERE ALL ALONE WHEN SHE WASNT WORKING NOW THAT SHE CANT GET ON WE ALL COME IN HERE AND BULL SHIT :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 03:44 PM~5818308
> *OH SHIT BUBBZ IS IN..............
> THANK GOD SHE IS IN RIGHT NOW, CUZ THIS TOPIC SUCKS AND I HAVE NOBODY TO TALK TO..... :0
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey trouble try to get the same kind of transformer so you still get the same voltage selection


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

JEN, I'M HEADED OUT FOR A BIT... GIVE ME A CALL AND LET ME KNOW ABOUT TONIGHT......


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 04:18 PM~5818119
> *FUK IT I'M GOING TO BIG LOTS ON SATURDAY................
> ......................BRING BEER DRUGS AND HOPPERS
> I'LL BE THERE ABOUT 7:59 p.m.
> *


THIS WAS A JOKE IM NOT GOING TO BIG LOTS BUT WE CAN STILL GET THE BEER AND DRUGS :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 03:27 PM~5818571
> *THIS WAS A JOKE IM NOT GOING TO BIG LOTS BUT WE CAN STILL GET THE BEER AND DRUGS  :biggrin:
> *


Why not?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Jul 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5814378
> *I guess I am gonna have Streetlife Hydraulics lift my car cause I wont have the time to get it lifted in LA before I leave to AZ.  Does everyone think Streetlife is the best bet for a basic show setup?
> *


Hell yeah! They did mine :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 21 2006, 01:25 PM~5817381
> *BLUE it's my turn to "borrow" your line cuz I'm feeling really dramatic today.....
> FUCK CHICAGO, ROAD TRIPS, TOW TRUCKS BREAKING, WATER PUMPS, ENGINES, FUEL PUMP CRAP and everything else that is pissing me off today!
> 
> ...


Its going to be alright Jen. If you need anything let me know and if I could help I will...........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 08:51 AM~5815879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, did you see that pet monkey :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2006, 12:38 PM~5817152
> *tomorrow were going to Sonic and were takeing 3 hoppers and about
> 6 30pks of beer can someone please bring the ice :biggrin:
> *


Now thats what I'm talking aboout.......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ben, I didn't see any monkey.....just a good ol' "mudcat"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2006, 07:10 PM~5819386
> *Ben, I didn't see any monkey.....just a good ol' "mudcat"
> *


LOL. We need more of that in this world!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 21 2006, 07:14 AM~5815381
> *Plus, Johnny is so full of information.... he can tell you alot of cars & clubs and how they got started..... he's a walking historian..... its always good to chat it up with him...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx for da props sweety


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2006, 09:38 AM~5816107
> *ESPECIALLY OVER CHINESE FOOD  :biggrin:
> 
> AND YOU'RE RIGHT ABOUT HIM BEING A HISTORIAN... HE'S FULL OF KNOWLEDGE AND WHAT'S LACKING IN LOWRIDING TODAY.... HEART
> *


hahahah dam bro you give too much credit.....
thanx man for everything


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 21 2006, 08:57 PM~5820100
> *hahahah dam bro you give too much credit.....
> thanx man for everything
> *



Nah man... just giving credit where it's due... you know how I feel carnal... and what we talked about, (the whole situation i was going thru, and what'll happen) well... just gotta wait and see like my sig says huh?  


See you tomorrow bro...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND DAM IT LEAVE OUR NEW TOPIC ALONE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OK SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WE MEET AT PARK CENTRAL MALL AT 8 RIGHT WITH LOTS OF BEER AND DRUGS RIGHT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HELLO SOMEONE ANSWER WHAT IS IT 3 IN THE MORNING GEEEEZ


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 22 2006, 03:08 AM~5821008
> *OK SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WE MEET AT PARK CENTRAL MALL BEER AND DRUGS RIGHT
> *



8........uh......we say that, but its usually 9


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HAPPY 25th BIRTHDAY ARIZA70!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 22 2006, 07:54 AM~5821296
> *8........uh......we say that, but its usually 9
> :thumbsup:
> *


see you there Big M going Rep Tonight :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 22 2006, 08:37 AM~5821660
> *see you there Big M going Rep Tonight :cheesy:
> *































:twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 22 2006, 03:08 AM~5821008
> *OK SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WE MEET AT PARK CENTRAL MALL AT 9 RIGHT WITH LOTS OF SODA AND HEFTY BAGS RIGHT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 22 2006, 10:39 AM~5821915
> *:biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

soda and hefty bags.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 


now that he mentions it.......if you are _CRUISING_ which is a form of _DRIVING_.......and have _BEER_ which is meant for _DRINKING_....essentially you mean you plan to be _DRINKING AND DRIVING_......right


or did i go wrong somewhere? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Art Buck, don't give a F*ck! :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 22 2006, 10:52 AM~5821966
> *:roflmao:
> 
> soda and hefty bags.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


I'm not taking any chances!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2006, 10:54 AM~5821982
> *I'm not taking any chances!!
> *



so is that fuckin lincoln gonna hit the streets yet, or is that a sore subject?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 22 2006, 10:55 AM~5821986
> *so is that fuckin lincoln gonna hit the streets yet, or is that a sore subject?
> *


Very sore subject. I need a band-aid, or a cast. Sounds like major surgery!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2006, 09:52 AM~5821967
> *Good morning Art Buck, don't give a F*ck! :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD morning!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 22 2006, 10:52 AM~5821966
> *:roflmao:
> 
> soda and hefty bags.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



 I was just kidding around... I know folks from here will pick up their own shit... welll most of them...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Someone should post the Saturday night cruise on here:

http://www.cruisinarizona.com/


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Meeting up @ 8PM for the cruise... Sonics on 51st Ave and Baseline...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

IS THERE A HOP TONITE ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jul 22 2006, 07:09 PM~5823681
> *IS THERE A HOP TONITE ?
> *



:dunno: Have no idea homie... :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI VIDA CC (Pinal County,Az) Presents Its:
1st Ann. Picnic- And Show-n-Shine
Saturday--September 9th, 2006
11am-6pm
@ Dave White Park
Casa Grande, Az

~~~~~ALL CAR CLUBS INVITED~~~~~

For More Info Contact: Manuel @ 520-709-2979


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

JUST GIVEN FRANK'S HYDROS PROPS ON THE TOP NOTCH WORK THEY BEEN DOING  .


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

damn it was hot out there! fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!

It was good to see some many kids out there tonight.... 
LEN-DAWG, JEN & BLUE, damn I had so much fun with your little crumb snatchers!!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ya it felt good to be around all my FANS :biggrin: I mean friends :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

so when do you guys cruse is it like every week caus my car isent ready!! FUCK! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up AZ, not sleepy?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:08 AM~5825751
> *so when do you guys cruse is it like every week caus my car isent ready!! FUCK! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



fool, its all good.... come thru the hot spot anyhow! that way we can make fun of your work in progess..... 















naw :0 :biggrin: I'm just playing.... theres alot of love out there, alot of support!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:12 AM~5825756
> *fool, its all good.... come thru the hot spot anyhow! that way we can make fun of your work in progess.....
> naw :0  :biggrin:  I'm just playing....  theres alot of love out there, alot of support!
> *


Hey Bubbz wuz it packed out there tonight?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:08 AM~5825750
> *Ya it felt good to be around all my FANS :biggrin: I mean friends :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, I like to see all my accomplices, I mean acquaintaces....  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:08 AM~5825750
> *Ya it felt good to be around all my FANS :biggrin: I mean friends :biggrin:
> *


Whats crackin hoppers602


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:14 AM~5825760
> *Hey Bubbz wuz it packed out there tonight?
> *


you know, I've seen it alot more packed, but there was a good energy tonight.... everyone was cool.... (except for being hot  )
i had an o-so-fabulous time... :biggrin: you should have came out!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:28 AM~5825770
> *you know, I've seen it alot more packed, but there was a good energy tonight.... everyone was cool.... (except for being hot   )
> i had an o-so-fabulous time...  :biggrin:  you should have came out!
> *


I wuz on my way at about 7:30 and My truck got a flat. My phonedied and I didnt have a jack. Thats fucked up that a guy that sells rims and tires for a living doesnt have a jack or a car charger. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: dam it knightstalker youve had an hour already to get those pics up lets get a move on buddy


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:17 AM~5825764
> *Whats crackin hoppers602
> *


What up Benzino


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:32 AM~5825774
> *I wuz on my way at about 7:30 and My truck got a flat.  My phonedied and I didnt have a jack.  Thats fucked up that a guy that sells rims and tires for a living doesnt have a jack or a car charger. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so much for road-side assistance! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:32 AM~5825775
> *:biggrin: dam it knightstalker youve had an hour already to get those pics up lets get a move on buddy
> *



no shit, he left an hour before we did! :biggrin: :biggrin: actually, i dont want to see ANY of those pictures.! :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:32 AM~5825774
> *I wuz on my way at about 7:30 and My truck got a flat.  My phonedied and I didnt have a jack.  Thats fucked up that a guy that sells rims and tires for a living doesnt have a jack or a car charger. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:33 AM~5825777
> *What up Benzino
> *


Just chillin, seeing what everybody is up to. Whats going on Sunday?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:34 AM~5825782
> *no shit, he left an hour before we did!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: actually, i dont want to see ANY of those pictures.!  :uh:
> *


SCARED OF THE GARBAGE BAG ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:33 AM~5825778
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so much for road-side assistance!  :biggrin:
> *


No shit huh


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay yo dose it go on every week or somthin caus im workin on a chevy ice cream truck too!!! no juce but a nice custom paintjob!! maby some rims! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:37 AM~5825789
> *ay yo dose it go on every week or somthin caus im workin on a chevy ice cream truck too!!! no juce but a nice custom paintjob!! maby some rims! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



what up BIG PERM, I mean BIG WORM! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:34 AM~5825783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Just to let you know I now have a brand new jack kickin it in my truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yup every weekend unless otherwise noted on here(AZSIDE)


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

kool maby when i atleast get some spokes!! ill be there soon!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:36 AM~5825786
> *SCARED OF THE GARBAGE BAG ONE :biggrin:
> *



maybe :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:37 AM~5825789
> *ay yo dose it go on every week or somthin caus im workin on a chevy ice cream truck too!!! no juce but a nice custom paintjob!! maby some rims! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I know a guy named Big Ben that sells rims. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:40 AM~5825798
> *I know a guy named Big Ben that sells rims. :biggrin:
> *




yeah, I saw him on the side of the road, on my way home.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hope he gave himself a good deal! 


JUST PLAYING!!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

cool how much??? i talked to this guy that is selling daytons for 225 around my old house but i gotta see if their real?? how much for 13x7 kit or 14x7 kit??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:41 AM~5825799
> *yeah, I saw him on the side of the road, on my way home....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hope he gave himself a good deal!
> JUST PLAYING!!!!!
> *


lol accually he wuz cool as hell and helped me out :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:42 AM~5825800
> *cool how much??? i talked to this guy that is selling daytons for 225 around my old house but i gotta see if their real?? how much for 13x7 kit or 14x7 kit??
> *


BENS GOT FOR 195 ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

lol ya i need rims cut me a deal!!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

for reel????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:42 AM~5825800
> *cool how much??? i talked to this guy that is selling daytons for 225 around my old house but i gotta see if their real?? how much for 13x7 kit or 14x7 kit??
> *


Call me up. My # is (602) 228-9246


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:43 AM~5825801
> *lol accually he wuz cool as hell and helped me out  :biggrin:
> *


SO DID TELL ANY JOKES :biggrin: OR WAS HE PISSED YOU MADE HIM GET SWEATY


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:43 AM~5825801
> *lol accually he wuz cool as hell and helped me out  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH, I HEAR GOOD THINGS ABOUT HIM....


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay yo ben can i call now??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:44 AM~5825803
> *BENS GOT FOR 195 ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm those are some tight ass cars!!! mine is a P.O.S compared to those!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:45 AM~5825808
> *SO DID TELL ANY JOKES  :biggrin: OR WAS HE PISSED YOU MADE HIM GET SWEATY
> *


No jokes, and yeah it wuz hot as fuck.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHATS THIS? THE AFTER PARTY?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:45 AM~5825810
> *ay yo ben can i call now??
> *


Yup


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:48 AM~5825817
> *Yup
> *



I'm crank calling....


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:47 AM~5825815
> *WHATS THIS?  THE AFTER PARTY?
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BUBBZinAZ, hoppers602, Ben'sCustomWheels, ARIZA70, kiakirk007, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Blue7
> *


SSSSSSHH dont tell nobody :nono:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:49 AM~5825822
> *SSSSSSHH dont tell nobody :nono:
> *



your right! i fixed


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I WOULD SAY SOMETHING WOW YOU SURE GOT LOTS OF PICTURES OF CARS BUBBZ BUT I ONLY SEE ONE GEEZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:45 AM~5825809
> *YEAH, I  HEAR GOOD THINGS ABOUT HIM....
> *


Thats cool I try to be cool with every body
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hey I know those ugly fuckers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND IT AINT MINE


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

You shoud of got a pic. of the trunck


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

fuck i gfor got i was on the internet LOL!! :banghead:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:50 AM~5825824
> *I WOULD SAY SOMETHING WOW YOU SURE GOT LOTS OF PICTURES OF CARS BUBBZ BUT I ONLY SEE ONE GEEZ
> *




on the reals, i got like 40 pictures of the kids... 357 did the carface pic.... i guess we just got caught up bullshiting... --- 
WHERES KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:52 AM~5825828
> *You shoud of got a pic. of the trunck
> *


HATER


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:53 AM~5825831
> *on the reals, i got like 40 pictures of the kids... 357 did the carface pic.... i guess we just got caught up bullshiting... ---
> WHERES KNIGHTSTALKER
> *


Somebodys got his# call his ass and wake him up and post those pics.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:53 AM~5825831
> *on the reals, i got like 40 pictures of the kids... 357 did the carface pic.... i guess we just got caught up bullshiting... ---
> WHERES KNIGHTSTALKER
> *


SLEEP INSTEAD OF WORKING HARD


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:52 AM~5825828
> *You shoud of got a pic. of the trunck
> *



soooorrrr wwwwweeeeee!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ? Up late?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:54 AM~5825836
> *soooorrrr wwwwweeeeee!
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL BETTER NOW :buttkick:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ya im gonna relly show up in one of these!!! :roflmao: 



c-mon homies ill be the onley one without wires!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:51 AM~5825827
> *
> WELL MAYBE IF YOU CAME OUT MORE, WE'D HAVE MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR PICTURES!!! :0*


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:53 AM~5825832
> *HATER
> *


Not hatting gloting. my car was there too,and i didnt see ANY PICS OF IT but you dont see me complaning


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:54 AM~5825833
> *Somebodys got his# call his ass and wake him up and post those pics.
> *


I just tried calling but no answer. shit its 3:00 am, he's probably on his second dream( wet dream mayby) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY HOMIE, CAN I GET A SNOW CONE???


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:57 AM~5825845
> *HEY HOMIE, CAN I GET A SNOW CONE???
> *


lol fo sho!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:56 AM~5825838
> *I FEEL BETTER NOW :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


OOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:56 AM~5825840
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> WELL MAYBE IF YOU CAME OUT MORE, WE'D HAVE MORE OPPORTUNITY FOR PICTURES!!!  :0
> *


TYPICAL WOMAN ALWAYS BLAMING THE MAN


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 02:58 AM~5825847
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hahah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:58 AM~5825848
> *TYPICAL WOMAN ALWAYS BLAMING THE MAN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OH, OK, THAT HURTS.....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:57 AM~5825843
> *Not hatting gloting. my car was there too,and i didnt see ANY PICS OF IT but you dont see me complaning
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

what are you guys doing up so late?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:01 AM~5825852
> *what are you guys doing up so late?
> *



MINDING OUR OWN BUSINESS... HOW ABOUT YOU?














J/P, TOO MUCH DAMN SODA


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nothing much! lookin for rims


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 03:01 AM~5825853
> *MINDING OUR OWN BUSINESS... HOW ABOUT YOU?
> J/P, TOO MUCH DAMN SODA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:01 AM~5825852
> *what are you guys doing up so late?
> *


WE DON'T KNOW :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 02:58 AM~5825846
> *lol fo sho!!
> *


When you come out there, put some old school music on insted of the normal music.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 03:02 AM~5825856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NITEY NITE GENTLEMAN..... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:02 AM~5825854
> *nothing much! lookin for rims
> *


I've been waiting for the call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:02 AM~5825858
> *When you come out there, put some old school music on insted of the normal music.
> *


no!!no!!no!! thats what the lacucaracha air horns are for!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

NIGHT


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 03:03 AM~5825859
> *NITEY NITE GENTLEMAN.....  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOOD NIGHT. TO YOU AND EVEYONE ELSE


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:03 AM~5825861
> *I've been waiting for the call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya im at my cousins n they have dial up n no cell phones!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 23 2006, 03:03 AM~5825859
> *NITEY NITE GENTLEMAN.....  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I SEE NONE OF US HAVE LIFES WE CRUZE TOGHTER THEN GO HOME AND GET ON THE COMPUTER TOGHETHER LOL









AND I THINK I CANT SPELL TOGETHER RIGHT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:05 AM~5825868
> *ya im at my cousins n they have dial up n no cell phones!! :angry:
> *


Do you know how to make smoke signals......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 03:06 AM~5825870
> *I SEE NONE OF US HAVE LIFES WE CRUZE TOGHTER THEN GO HOME AND GET THE COMPUTER TOGHETHER LOL
> AND I THINK I CANT SPELL TOGETHER RIGHT
> *


thats just life!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:06 AM~5825871
> *Do you know how to make smoke signals......LOL :biggrin:
> *


naw... i have carrier pigons!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 03:06 AM~5825870
> *I SEE NONE OF US HAVE LIFES WE CRUZE TOGHTER THEN GO HOME AND GET THE COMPUTER TOGHETHER LOL
> AND I THINK I CANT SPELL TOGETHER RIGHT
> *


 or cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:08 AM~5825874
> *naw... i have carrier pigons!! :biggrin:
> *


Your out of luck cause they cant see at night :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:08 AM~5825875
> *or cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA I THINK ITS BED TIME


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LATER HOMIES CHECK YOU OUT TOMORROW I SAY LETS START CRUIZING CENTRAL AGAIN ITS WIDE OPEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:04 AM~5825862
> *no!!no!!no!! thats what the lacucaracha air horns are for!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thats tight, I haven't heard that one in a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:09 AM~5825877
> *Your out of luck cause they cant see at night :biggrin:
> *


thats when you whip out the flashlight and duck tape!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 03:09 AM~5825878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YA I THINK ITS BED TIME
> *


Cool its about that time....


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:11 AM~5825882
> *thats when you whip out the flashlight and duck tape!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Or e-mail, what ever is best :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:15 AM~5825887
> *Or e-mail,  what ever is best :biggrin:
> *


so what are 13's going for with tires and everytinig??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:16 AM~5825888
> *so what are 13's going for with tires and everytinig??
> *


13x7's with 155-80-13 tires, w/ adaptersand your choice of knock offs,and hammer or wrench are going for $475.00


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 23 2006, 03:14 AM~5825886
> *
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:19 AM~5825894
> *13x7's with 155-80-13 tires, w/ adaptersand your choice of knock offs,and hammer or wrench are going for $475.00
> *


sweet what brand?? chinas?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:20 AM~5825899
> *sweet what brand?? chinas?
> *


a couple of different ones, but all 100 spokes


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:21 AM~5825900
> *a couple of different ones, but all 100 spokes
> *


pics??? how much psi will the tires handle are the tires raidals?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Well homies it wuz nice chating with you, but I have to call it a night


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:25 AM~5825904
> *Well homies it wuz nice chating with you, but I have to call it a night
> *


fo sho n when you get up post pics! and do you have cross laced wheels!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:24 AM~5825902
> *pics??? how much psi will the tires handle are the tires raidals?
> *


35 lbs and yes the tires are radials. call me tomorrow if you have a chance. my e-mail is benscustomwheel[email protected] or send me a note if your pigeon feels like bringing it to me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Blue your going to be lonley here in a minute.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Hoppers602 your back. couldnt sleep?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 03:28 AM~5825907
> *35 lbs and yes the tires are radials. call me tomorrow if you have a chance. my e-mail is [email protected] or send me a note if your pigeon feels like bringing it to me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my pigons are hungry now!! but i dont think 35psi will be enough for a 6.000 lb car!! i need more like 70psi!!! ill call you tommarow! L8R! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 03:35 AM~5825913
> *my pigons are hungry now!! but i dont think 35psi will be enough for a 6.000 lb car!! i need more like 70psi!!! ill call you tommarow! L8R! :biggrin:
> *


alright peace!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm i couldent sleep either!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

whats up peps any hop's today so i can start charge'n :0 .


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 23 2006, 08:43 AM~5826530
> *whats up peps any hop's today so i can start charge'n :0 .
> *


Fuk it charge it anyway so that you will be ready just in case


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ya your right but im perty much ready but i need that surface charge any thing jump'n today besides the heat?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ, whats crackin today?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 23 2006, 09:43 AM~5826530
> *whats up peps any hop's today so i can start charge'n :0 .
> *




_"if you stay ready, you ain't got to get ready"_


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YUP AND READY I AM !


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

IM READY AND THE REST OF MY TEAM ARE TOO (TEAM BLOW ME) SO HOPEFULY THEIRS SOME THING JUMP'N OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 23 2006, 11:05 AM~5827122
> *
> *


What happened to you last night????? :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I would like to state that the "Saturday Night Sonic Cruisefest" was a nice kick-back...........I can't wait for it to cool down a little more, it will be better then.....

Next time we'll get more of our club out there to hang!!!  


Oh yeah I'd also like to say:

:twak: to my boy "BLUE"!!!!!!! and D'p(v)inche the lemonaid vendor!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:32 AM~5825775
> *:biggrin: dam it knightstalker youve had an hour already to get those pics up lets get a move on buddy
> *



:0 Oh shit i thought you meant 3:30 PM ? :biggrin: I got you homie.. let me upload a couple...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

There's the ones that are worth posting.... hope you guys like...  


Oh and blue, i made it... 330pm :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2006, 03:30 PM~5828015
> *There's the ones that are worth posting.... hope you guys like...
> Oh and blue, i made it... 330pm :biggrin:
> *


barely..... hahaha... j/p ----- nice pictures!! thanks R -bubbz


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 23 2006, 02:54 AM~5825833
> *Somebodys got his# call his ass and wake him up and post those pics.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah homie wasn't sleeping yet... just wasn't home to post em... then when i did come home i crashed the fuck out.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 02:54 AM~5825834
> *SLEEP INSTEAD OF WORKING HARD
> *


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 02:57 AM~5825844
> *I just tried calling but no answer. shit its 3:00 am, he's probably on his second dream( wet dream mayby) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: Fuckin liar :angry:


Besides... Orlando tried callin yo ass and no answer :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 23 2006, 03:32 PM~5828021
> *barely..... hahaha... j/p ----- nice pictures!! thanks R  -bubbz
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2006, 02:43 PM~5828056
> *:biggrin:
> *


Nice pics!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2006, 03:30 PM~5828015
> *There's the ones that are worth posting.... hope you guys like...
> Oh and blue, i made it... 330pm :biggrin:
> *


AWESWOME PICS HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice pics. Night, I take back everything I said about you. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 23 2006, 04:05 PM~5828205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 That's messed up 


:biggrin: Thanks homie...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

--- art buck----> :buttkick: <-----Blue7


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 23 2006, 04:18 PM~5828513
> *--- art buck----> :buttkick: <-----Blue7
> *


 
--- art buck----> :twak: <------- Blue7------> :worship: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 SHORT CLIP FROM LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm im having a fuckn hard time trying to take out the seat in my car!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MY HOMIE SOUTHSIDE D 3WHEELING HIS 50CHEVY BOMB... :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MY HOMIES 65PROJECT...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jul 23 2006, 06:50 PM~5828958
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2006, 03:40 PM~5828048
> *:twak: Fuckin liar :angry:
> Besides... Orlando tried callin yo ass and no answer :0
> *


thats because it wuz Orlando :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2006, 03:30 PM~5828015
> *There's the ones that are worth posting.... hope you guys like...
> Oh and blue, i made it... 330pm :biggrin:
> *


Read back a couple of post and you'll see why I wuzn't able to make it. good pics by the way
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey big ben i tried to call you!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

kiakirk007 still waiting for your call :uh:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 11:23 PM~5830440
> *kiakirk007 still waiting for your call :uh:
> *


ok ill call right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 23 2006, 11:25 PM~5830445
> *ok ill call right now!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for calling homie. Just let me know and I'll hook you up.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

fo sho i might sell one of my vans tommarow and if i do ill get the 14's


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up ben my cadi was haveing trouble tonite as you seen so every body could rest easy but next sunday it will be popp'n . :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

CHALIO IS THAT YOU CARNAL ? WHAT'S HOPPANING GET IT ! IM NOT LIKE YOUR BUDDY BUT I AINT SAYING NO NAMES...........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Troubs-------


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5831172


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wuttup....................i went out to sonic on saturday but everyone was gone


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP BUCK.......... HOW YOU FEELING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 23 2006, 11:17 PM~5830412
> *thats because it wuz Orlando :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 THAT'S FUCKED UP FOOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2006, 08:18 AM~5831837
> *WUTTUP BUCK.......... HOW YOU FEELING?
> *


Good!!!!! just Mondays suck here at my work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 10:01 AM~5832049
> *Good!!!!!  just Mondays suck here at my work
> *




ALL DAYS SUCK AT MY WORK


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up panch did you get a quote on them parts yet hit me up when you do.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE AZR'S. ANYTHING EXCITING HAPPEN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Jul 24 2006, 12:15 PM~5832361
> *WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE AZR'S. ANYTHING EXCITING HAPPEN THIS WEEKEND
> *



I GOT LAID...........................TWICE IN ONE DAY, THAT WAS KINDA EXCITING


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

THAT'S IT. MUST BE TOO HOT
:thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Jul 24 2006, 12:19 PM~5832387
> *THAT'S IT. MUST BE TOO HOT
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2006, 10:17 AM~5832375
> *I GOT LAID...........................TWICE IN ONE DAY, THAT WAS KINDA EXCITING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2006, 11:17 AM~5832375
> *I GOT LAID...........................TWICE IN ONE DAY, THAT WAS KINDA EXCITING
> *


Is your ass still sore?


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

QUOTE(TROUBLE @ Jul 24 2006, 10:17 AM) 
I GOT LAID...........................TWICE IN ONE DAY, THAT WAS KINDA EXCITING



> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 12:01 PM~5832565
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Wow, I see it was good for both of you!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 24 2006, 11:04 AM~5832579
> *QUOTE(TROUBLE @ Jul 24 2006, 10:17 AM)
> I GOT LAID...........................TWICE IN ONE DAY, THAT WAS KINDA EXCITING
> Wow, I see it was good for both of you!
> *


***!


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 12:07 PM~5832596
> *Don't be jealous....you are next!
> *


Next??? I bent Trouble over many years ago. You got sloppy seconds!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 24 2006, 11:08 AM~5832604
> *Next???  I bent Trouble over many years ago.  You got sloppy seconds!
> *


Why didn't you say something earlier? Damn. :barf:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 24 2006, 01:02 PM~5832569
> *Is your ass still sore?
> *


I'm not like you i dont let her stick it to me, i do all the sticking


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2006, 12:13 PM~5832625
> *I'm not like you i dont let her stick it to me, i do all the sticking
> *


I think we've ALL established that you don't let _HER_ stick it to you. We know _HE_ does all the sticking to you.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up Riderz-4-Life!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 12:30 PM~5832714
> *Whats up Riderz-4-Life!
> *



what up art buck


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, just plannig our trip to the States and we are spending a couple of nights in Phoenix. Just wondering if any of you have been to the Goldfield Ghost Town in Phoenix, is it worth taking the kids for a look.

Thanks, Bevan


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jul 24 2006, 01:44 PM~5833383
> *Hi guys, just plannig our trip to the States and we are spending a couple of nights in Phoenix. Just wondering if any of you have been to the Goldfield Ghost Town in Phoenix, is it worth taking the kids for a look.
> 
> Thanks, Bevan
> *


Good question.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sup fellas


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sup trouble...sup art buck


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 24 2006, 01:55 PM~5833495
> *sup trouble...sup art buck
> *


What up! Sonic Saturnight Cruisefest will be bad ass when it cools down.....until then we'll just endure the heat! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 24 2006, 02:54 PM~5833483
> *sup fellas
> *




:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 03:50 PM~5833430
> *Good question.....
> *



JACK ASS


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Enjoy fellas.....Its beem a while..I think Im opverdue for some pics posting


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Johnny... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 24 2006, 12:02 PM~5832569
> *Is your ass still sore?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND TROUBLE TOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

GOOD PICS JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 24 2006, 07:32 PM~5835168
> *GOOD PICS JOHNNY :biggrin:
> *


*Man i have like 20 cds of pics ready fpr posting...
I hope you liked the pattern pic bro*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 24 2006, 07:58 PM~5835378
> *Man i have like 20 cds of pics ready fpr posting...
> I hope you liked the pattern pic bro
> *


yes sir sucks i kinda miss it naaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok here are more....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 24 2006, 07:00 PM~5835392
> *yes sir sucks i kinda miss it     naaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


*WAAAAAAAAAAAA!*

Quit crying!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 08:45 PM~5835751
> *SNIFF BIRD SHIT COCKROACH*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup everyone!!! I'm back from Cali!!


I'll call you tomorrow JEN!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wazzzzzzzup Johnny! 

I heard after you left last night you gave my dads truck a complete physical....... you like?????


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2006, 12:33 AM~5830626
> *what's up ben my cadi was haveing trouble tonite as you seen so every body could rest easy but next sunday  . :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 24 2006, 10:31 PM~5836715
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I guess they hoppin at the carwash on Central & Baseline homie... :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 24 2006, 10:34 PM~5836736
> *I guess they hoppin at the carwash on Central & Baseline homie... :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: is for the rest n ez. My single is always rest n EZ


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

what,s up AZ


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT,S UP TWIINS HOW THE SHOP GOING


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 24 2006, 10:38 PM~5836760
> *:dunno: is for the rest n ez. My single is always rest n EZ
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 24 2006, 10:41 PM~5836785
> *WHAT,S UP TWIINS HOW THE SHOP GOING
> *


Shop is doing great, Thanks. 
How are you doing, stop by sometime..............


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2006, 02:50 PM~5833430
> *Good question.....
> *


No one been there :dunno: 

Its cool, might check it out anyway, looks like they got a nice steakhouse there  

Does anybody cruise on a week night there, we will be there the monday and tuesday nights prior to the Supershow.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2006, 12:33 AM~5830626
> *what's up ben my cadi was haveing trouble tonite as you seen so every body could rest easy but next sunday  it will be popp'n . :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Its all good homie, let me know so we could be there..............


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 24 2006, 10:31 PM~5836715
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Que onda hopper602, You should make it out there on sunday..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Jhonny nice pics. Keep them coming. Whats up Nightstalker and all you out there from the BIG AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup everyone im painting my kia tommarow! ill post pics


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:around: nobody home? .... 






:biggrin: fuck work


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2006, 09:28 AM~5838485
> *'sup!
> *


WHAT UP BUCK!  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2006, 07:30 AM~5838490
> *WHAT UP BUCK!   :biggrin:
> *


Good morning sir!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2006, 09:44 AM~5838601
> *Good morning sir!
> *


HAHA YEAH WHERES TROUBLE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

sup


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2006, 09:50 AM~5838640
> *HAHA YEAH WHERES TROUBLE
> *



TUN TURA-RUN TUN-TUN!!!!!!!!! _HERE I AM_ :biggrin: 
I've actually been working this morning


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 09:49 AM~5838977
> *TUN TURA-RUN TUN-TUN!!!!!!!!! HERE I AM :biggrin:
> I've actually been working this morning
> *




:0 BULLSHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2006, 01:20 AM~5837412
> *Hey Jhonny nice pics. Keep them coming. Whats up Knightstalker and all you out there from the BIG AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Wassup big homie... :wave:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 09:49 AM~5838977
> *TUN TURA-RUN TUN-TUN!!!!!!!!! HERE I AM :biggrin:
> I've actually been getting worked over this morning
> *


 :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2006, 08:44 AM~5838601
> *Good morning sir!
> *


SIR WHAT FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP BLUE,BLUE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 12:28 PM~5839899
> *WUTTUP BLUE,BLUE
> *


WHAT UP WITH YOU NOTHING HERE JUST HOTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 25 2006, 11:29 AM~5839905
> *WHAT UP WITH YOU NOTHING HERE JUST HOTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


 
*fuck off blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





is that better jack?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 11:28 AM~5839899
> *WUTTUP BLUE,BLUE
> *


Don't you mean *JACKASS*? 

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I PUT THIS IN MY CAR


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 02:31 PM~5840240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that "ROLLIN DVD" IS OFF THE HOOK THANKS TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jul 25 2006, 02:39 PM~5840317
> *dam that "ROLLIN DVD" IS OFF THE HOOK THANKS TROUBLE :biggrin:
> *



OOOOHHHHH FUK I FORGOT ABOUT THAT


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 3 2003, 07:32 PM~1029068
> *AHYEAH I'M FINALLY IN AZ, ANYTHING GOING ON ANY SHOWS
> I'M GOING TO TRY TO COME OUT ROLLING THIS WEEKEND
> MAYBE I'LL SEE SOME OF YOU CATS, LOOK FOR THE BLUE 67 IMPALA RAG. SEE YA DAMIEN
> *



yo got some pix?

my boys got a 67 hardtop

shit i wanna see that rag..

206?? washington


lol
253 here now the 928...

i hate the heat...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coastal_cruiser_@Jul 25 2006, 02:54 PM~5840446
> *yo got some pix?
> 
> my boys got a 67 hardtop
> ...


Damn you quoted a post from 2003........fuk haterade.....j/p


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN IT WAS DEAD IN HERE TODAY... :happysad:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2006, 12:09 AM~5843113
> *DAMN IT WAS DEAD IN HERE TODAY... :happysad:
> *


Everybody is fresh out of shit to talk :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 25 2006, 10:12 PM~5843128
> *Everybody is fresh out of shit to talk :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: I know huh... Wassup in detroit homie? :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2006, 12:13 AM~5843132
> * Wassup in detroit homie? :wave:
> *


just getting ready for our big show coming up August 13th!...................and glad I'm not in the 118 degree weather out there :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

is their any picnic's or get together's this weakend . :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 25 2006, 11:39 PM~5843683
> *is their any picnic's or get together's this weakend . :dunno:
> *




Sonics cruise every saturday... other than that.. :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2006, 11:23 AM~5839460
> *:biggrin: Wassup big homie... :wave:
> *


whats up homie, whats crackin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Dirty South?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

cool i will ceak it out .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I MEAN I WILL CHEAK IT OUT. DAMN HOMIE I MUST BE TIERD!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2006, 11:47 PM~5843743
> *whats up homie, whats crackin
> *


Chillin... bout to go to bed and crash out... 

You coming out this weekend or no? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2006, 11:53 PM~5843793
> *Chillin... bout to go to bed and crash out...
> 
> You coming out this weekend or no?  :biggrin:
> *


Im not going to say nothing. Everytime I make plans they never seem to work out, but i'll try.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BEN WHAT'S CRACKEL'LAC'N HOMIE JUST WORKING ON THE CADI.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 25 2006, 11:57 PM~5843821
> *WHAT'S UP BEN WHAT'S CRACKEL'LAC'N HOMIE JUST WORKING ON THE CADI.
> *


I guess you'll be bringing out the lac on sat and sun


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2006, 11:55 PM~5843815
> *Im not going to say nothing. Everytime I make plans they never seem to work out, but i'll try.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Hey at least you got a jack now right? :biggrin: 


See... quit bullshitin with the SUV and bring out the 72 fool..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2006, 12:01 AM~5843848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hey at least you got a jack now right?  :biggrin:
> See... quit bullshitin with the SUV and bring out the 72 fool..
> *


I took the engine out to redo it and paint it. I put some chrome on it and I might be done with it on Friday


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2006, 12:59 AM~5843831
> *I guess you'll be bringing out the lac on sat and sun
> *


AND MONDAY IF THEY LET ME ! NA JUST BULL SHITING IM WORK'N ON THE REAR END .MY SON OVER LOCKED IT AT THE WASH SUNDAY .BUSTED THE TOP CONTROL ARM SO FRANK'S EXTEND'N THEM FOR A HIRE LOCK UP.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 26 2006, 12:05 AM~5843870
> *AND MONDAY IF THEY LET ME ! NA JUST BULL SHITING IM WORK'N ON THE REAR END .MY SON OVER LOCKED IT AT THE WASH SUNDAY .BUSTED THE TOP CONTROL ARM SO FRANK'S EXTEND'N THEM FOR A HIRE LOCK UP.
> *


Thats what I did to mine and then it started to bust my motor mounts.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2006, 01:08 AM~5843885
> *Thats what I did to mine and then it started to bust my motor mounts.
> *


DAMN THAT SUCK'S !


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ANY BODY HOW DO YOU POST PIC'S ON HERE I BEEN TRY'N FOR ABOUT AN HOUR. FUUUUUUCCCCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ANY BODY HOW DO YOU POST PIC'S ON HERE I BEEN TRY'N FOR ABOUT AN HOUR. FUUUUUUCCCCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2006, 12:08 AM~5843885
> *Thats what I did to mine and then it started to bust my motor mounts.
> *



ben thats why i told you if you extend the upper trailing arms you need to put a slip drive shaft.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 26 2006, 01:39 AM~5844001
> *ben thats why i told you if you extend the upper trailing arms you need to put a slip drive shaft.
> *


are we on for tommarow pancho hit me in the morning.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 26 2006, 12:30 AM~5843983
> *ANY BODY HOW DO YOU POST PIC'S ON HERE I BEEN TRY'N FOR ABOUT AN HOUR. FUUUUUUCCCCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you need to open a new page on your browser and go to www.tinypic.com, there will be a box that says image with a browse option next to it, click on the browse and then go to whatever folder you have your pics in on your computer. Select what pic you want out of the folder by clicking on it and then hit open, then you hit the upload image box. after it has successfully uploaded the pic you will get three different boxes, copy the code in the middle box (IMG) then paste that into the add reply box on here and it should post the pic


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 25 2006, 11:39 PM~5844001
> *ben thats why i told you if you extend the upper trailing arms you need to put a slip drive shaft.
> *


DAmn it BEN!!!!!! Free advice and you did not listen!!!! :nono: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING FUCKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2006, 07:11 AM~5845106
> *:biggrin:  GOOD MORNING FUCKERS!  :biggrin:
> *


Fuckers? Well good morning to you too "bitch"!!!!heheheehheh!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2006, 08:15 AM~5845130
> *Fuckers?  Well good morning to you too "bitch"!!!!heheheehheh!!!!!
> *



 :angry: why you gotta be name calling?? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding homie... 


*FUCK WORK*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2006, 07:26 AM~5845186
> *  :angry: why you gotta be name calling??
> :roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding homie...
> FUCK WORK
> *



"you started it!" :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I agree _work_ *DOES SUCK*!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2006, 08:30 AM~5845211
> *"you started it!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I agree work DOES SUCK!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Fuckit.. I get off at 12 today so it's all good...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up for the I don't know how many times!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, How is everyone doing today?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I see you!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Outta here, going to work!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 26 2006, 11:52 AM~5846657
> *Hey, How is everyone doing today?
> *


What up Twiins.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 26 2006, 01:52 PM~5846657
> *Hey, How is everyone doing today?
> *


what up twinz this is big e from SPIRIT C.C what's popp'n?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 26 2006, 03:57 PM~5847456
> *what up twinz this is big e from SPIRIT C.C what's popp'n?
> *



WUTTS UP B.E.............wutts the LINC. doin?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2006, 01:00 PM~5846699
> *What up Twiins.....
> *


 Hey whats up...............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5847456
> *what up twinz this is big e from SPIRIT C.C what's popp'n?
> *


How you doing Big E? How is everyone from "SPIRIT" doing. Tell everyone 'Whats Up"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

peace im out.........


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2006, 12:52 PM~5840011
> *WELLLLLLLL FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 26 2006, 04:12 PM~5847565
> *How you doing Big E? How is everyone from "SPIRIT" doing. Tell everyone 'Whats Up"
> *


every thing good just trying to maintain" YOU KNOW".


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 26 2006, 03:58 PM~5847461
> *WUTTS UP B.E.............wutts the LINC. doin?
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE! NA IT'S DOING 47" OR SOME THING LIKE THAT.


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

ANYBODY KNO WHERE I CAN GET SOME CLUB SHIRTS PRINTED OUT? PM ME WIT INFO ON SOME PLACES. THX


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

what up devinci


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 26 2006, 10:57 PM~5850161
> *what up devinci
> *


What up flue I mean Blue


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

My name is Frow i heard their is a yellow regal the king of the single pumps tha no one can beat in AZ. So they gota take it out of state to get some comp.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay yo! n e one got cheap wire wheels for sale like 300bucks?? pm me


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 26 2006, 12:22 AM~5843951
> *DAMN THAT SUCK'S !
> *


Yeah I know, but i got to fix it if i want to keep on lowriding


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 26 2006, 12:39 AM~5844001
> *ben thats why i told you if you extend the upper trailing arms you need to put a slip drive shaft.
> *


I'm on a tight buget besides you know I'm poor :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2006, 08:03 AM~5845065
> *DAmn it BEN!!!!!!  Free advice and you did not listen!!!! :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I know, I know,,,
:nono: :rofl:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2006, 12:54 AM~5850544
> *I'm on a tight buget besides you know I'm poor :biggrin:
> *



GO TO BED FUCKER... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BROUGHT IT BACK FROM THE DEAD

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 08:26 AM~5851803
> *BROUGHT IT BACK FROM THE DEAD
> 
> TTT
> *



D.E.A.D............................................... :burn:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 01:18 AM~5850451
> *My name is Frow i heard their is a yellow regal the king of the single pumps tha no one can beat in AZ. So they gota take it out of state to get some comp.
> *


FRO YOUR FULL OF SHIT FIRST OF ALL . THEIRS ENOUGH CAR'S TO BEAT YOUR REAGEL . YOU WENT TO CHALIO'S AT 4 IN THE MORNING .WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THAT ? I KNOW WHERE ALL THIS IS COMEING FROM "DADDY MUST OF CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN" AND HE LET YOU PLAY WITH YOUR TOY AGAIN. YA YOUR RITE TAKE IT OUT OF TOWN. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE REAL TEAM BLOW ME OH BY THE WAY IT'S ME BIG "E" .............


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 27 2006, 12:17 PM~5852505
> *FRO YOUR FULL OF SHIT FIRST OF ALL .  THEIRS ENOUGH CAR'S TO BEAT YOUR REAGEL . YOU WENT TO CHALIO'S AT 4 IN THE MORNING .WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THAT ? I KNOW WHERE ALL THIS IS COMEING FROM "DADDY MUST OF CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN" AND HE LET YOU PLAY WITH YOUR TOY AGAIN. YA YOUR RITE TAKE IT OUT OF TOWN. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THE REAL TEAM BLOW ME OH BY THE WAY IT'S ME BIG "E" .............
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 HERE FROM THE WEB-SIDE :roflmao:


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 27 2006, 11:17 AM~5852505
> *FRO YOUR FULL OF SHIT FIRST OF ALL .  THEIRS ENOUGH CAR'S TO BEAT YOUR REAGEL . YOU WENT TO CHALIO'S AT 4 IN THE MORNING .WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THAT ? I KNOW WHERE ALL THIS IS COMEING FROM "DADDY MUST OF CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN" AND HE LET YOU PLAY WITH YOUR TOY AGAIN. YA YOUR RITE TAKE IT OUT OF TOWN. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THE REAL TEAM BLOW ME OH BY THE WAY IT'S ME BIG "E" .............
> *


put your money wear your mouth is . nose up or shut up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 12:29 PM~5852909
> *put your money wear your mouth is . nose up or shut up. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


and if we want to hear cheerleaders well go back to school. from Frow.
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 01:29 PM~5852909
> *put your money wear your mouth is . nose up or shut up. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


put your money where your mouth is ! ha ha CHEER LEADER WE ALL KNOW WHO'S NUT'S YOUR HANGING ON THIS WEEK I'LL NOSE UP YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH AND YOU'LL DO AS HI AS YOUR CUTTY HA HA ASK THE PEOPLE THAT WERE DRIVEN YOUR CUTTY THAT NITE IT WAS DOING 3 " OH I FORGOT THE BATTERYS WERENT CHARGED HA HA I AINT SCARED HOMIE I'VE BE HITT'N BUMPER BEFORE YOU GOT MARIO'S CAR AND LONG AFTER THAT "SON"..................................................................................................................................................I'M STILL HITT'N..................................................................................STILL.........................OH YA I CAN PULL MY CAR WHEN EVER I FILL I CAN HIT IT WHEN I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA......................


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:  



























FUCK TROUBLE AND ART BUCK :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 01:32 PM~5852920
> *and if we want to hear cheerleaders well go back to school. from Frow.
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :wave:  :burn:  :guns:  :ugh:
> *


CHEER LEDAER EVERY BODY KNOW'S WHO THE THE POM POM CREW IS ! AND AS FAR AS GOING BACK TO SCHOOL HA HA YOU KNOW..........


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

shinning up the _STREET STARS _logo


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5853478
> *shinning up the STREET STARS logo
> *


ARE YOU PLAYING TARZAN NOW :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 03:14 PM~5853557
> *ARE YOU PLAYING TARZAN NOW :biggrin:
> *



me or roll'n


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I WAS THINKING YOU WITH THE STREET STARS :biggrin: AD AND ALL


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

what does everyone in here do for a living?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 27 2006, 03:18 PM~5853595
> *what does everyone in here do for a living?
> *



i fuk off all day and sell cock..............................wait a minute why you asking
are you a cop??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5853595
> *what does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


LOWRIDE :biggrin:AND SELL DRUGS AND ASS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 03:17 PM~5853585
> *I WAS THINKING YOU WITH THE STREET STARS :biggrin:  AD AND ALL
> *



your a JACK ASS thats Jamal washing the car


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 02:20 PM~5853610
> *your a JACK ASS thats Jamal washing the car
> *


YA JACK ASS BUT YOUR THE ONE ADVERTISING STREET STARS GOT ME


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 03:21 PM~5853624
> *YA JACK ASS BUT YOUR THE ONE ADVERTISING STREET STARS GOT ME
> *


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i dont got you.
shut up you fuckn fucker and go sell that ass and make me some money


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I might drive a cop car but I am anything but.... just wondering what yall doo all day since you have access to the internet, you obviously not trimmin trees out in the sun....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5853637
> *noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i dont got you.
> shut up you fuckn fucker and go sell that ass and make me some money
> *


YOU JACKASS


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 27 2006, 03:23 PM~5853638
> *I might drive a cop car but I am anything but.... just wondering what yall doo all day since you have access to the internet, you obviously not trimmin trees out in the sun....
> *


not yet but if i keep on with the internet shit i might be :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

GOOD AFTERNOON TROUBLE HOW YOU DOING TODAY 







































































JACKASS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS UP RED DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5853478
> *shinning up the STREET STARS logo
> *



:0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5853595
> *what does everyone in here do for a living?
> *




I work for a Spanish language publication in Downtown Phoenix designing an assortment print media.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I DONT REALLY SELL DRUGS OR ASS TROUBLE JUST MADE ME SAY THAT :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 27 2006, 02:33 PM~5853721
> *I work for a Spanish language publication in Downtown Phoenix designing an assortment print media.
> *


WHY THE SAD FACE


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 02:45 PM~5853850
> *WHY THE SAD FACE
> *


Because I've never worked for anyone besides myself until I started working here.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5853595
> *what does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


 I work for a cell phone carrier... :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 01:19 PM~5853605
> *LOWRIDE :biggrin:AND SELL DRUGS AND ASS
> *


 
*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooolllllllllleeee* 


you prolly don't make much selling that funky ass do you? thats why you are always on her right cock face? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

You know what I hate.......................2-wing knock offs with no coins (or stickers)on a nice ass car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUCK!!!!!!! take them off if you can't cover those fucking holes!!!!!!!!!!




just my $0.02


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 27 2006, 03:14 PM~5854074
> *You know what I hate.......................2-wing knock offs with no coins (or stickers)on a nice ass car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUCK!!!!!!! take them off if you can't cover those fucking holes!!!!!!!!!!
> just my $0.02
> *



:cheesy: i agree... mine are covered as shown in my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm a Land Planner and Community Designer for an Engineering and Development Firm here in ALLWHITETUKEE


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 27 2006, 02:23 PM~5853638
> *I might drive a cop car but I am anything but.... just wondering what yall doo all day since you have access to the internet, you obviously not trimmin trees out in the sun....
> *


Trouble is a janitor that happens to have a sidekick with internet access.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 27 2006, 05:09 PM~5854344
> *Trouble is a janitor that happens to have a sidekick with internet access.
> *



AND YOU SUCK DICK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK FROW


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 27 2006, 02:02 PM~5853450
> *CHEER LEDAER EVERY BODY KNOW'S WHO THE THE POM POM CREW IS !  AND AS FAR AS GOING BACK TO SCHOOL HA HA YOU KNOW..........
> *


and we no whos nuts your hangn on but we wont say nonthing ''WHILL'' HAHA. AND youv been hittn bumper ya with the back down lift the back up and hit bumper. :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:32 PM~5854474
> *FUK FROW
> *


pull up or shut up. and get off your sidekick your battery is dieing.and r you praticing your cheers couse your gonna need them when you see the yellow regal hitn bumper. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 27 2006, 03:11 PM~5854052
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooolllllllllleeee
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BUDDY MISSED TALKING TO YOU TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 04:45 PM~5854538
> *pull up or shut up. and get off your sidekick your battery is dieing.and r you praticing your cheers couse your gonna need them when you see the yellow regal hitn bumper. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS RICK


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:32 PM~5854474
> *FUK FROW
> *


 Mike rather pay his sidkick bill than fix up his ragatti ass car. his phone is worth more than his car.if he dont pay his sellphone four one month mabe he could repaint his car with more spray cans hahahahaha. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 04:51 PM~5854563
> *IS THIS RICK
> *


WHOS RICK.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 04:57 PM~5854582
> *WHOS RICK.
> *


OK BETTER ? THEN WHO IS THIS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

WASSUP BLUE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 27 2006, 05:00 PM~5854599
> *WASSUP BLUE :wave: :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I C I ain't missed sheot uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 27 2006, 05:03 PM~5854619
> *WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Not much... so i hear there's a hop tonight?? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5854380


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5853478
> *shinning up the STREET STARS logo
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i thought it was street star ?? :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 27 2006, 06:04 PM~5854890
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5854380
> *



That's fucked up... homie didn't need that shit... he has enough drama in his life...

here's the car that was stolen.. :angry:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

ALL OF AZ. WE NEED YOUR HELP FINDING THIS CAR.


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 04:56 PM~5854577
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  Mike rather pay his sidkick bill than fix up his ragatti ass car. his phone is worth more than his car.if he dont pay his sellphone four one month mabe he could repaint his car with more spray cans hahahahaha. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


In defense of Mike... although he sucks cock and swallows, his car is his car and NOBODY can tell him, "Hey, didn't that car used to belong to so and so?" Can you say that???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 27 2006, 06:47 PM~5855091
> *ALL OF AZ. WE NEED YOUR HELP FINDING THIS CAR.
> 
> 
> ...


To all the homies*Keep your eyes open. If you see the muthafuckers let them know whats up.*


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 05:40 PM~5854510
> *and we no whos nuts your hangn on but we wont say nonthing ''WHILL'' HAHA. AND youv been hittn bumper ya with the back down lift the back up and hit bumper.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


NO THAT'S YOUR CUTTY DOING A WHOLE 5 INCHES AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL WILL WHAT IS "WHILL" THE WHILL SIDE STRANGELER " ONE OF THESE KID'S IS DOING HIS OWN THING". :uh: "I VOTED FOR CARLOS"...................


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 27 2006, 08:27 PM~5855358
> *In defense of Mike... although he sucks cock and swallows, his car is his car and NOBODY can tell him, "Hey, didn't that car used to belong to so and so?"  Can you say that???
> *


DAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN ....................... NOPE  .


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 27 2006, 07:27 PM~5855358
> *In defense of Mike... although he sucks cock and swallows, his car is his car and NOBODY can tell him, "Hey, didn't that car used to belong to so and so?"  Can you say that???
> *


and where is your ride homie :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 09:48 PM~5856077
> *and where is your ride homie :0  :0
> *


rick what's up homie ! it's all for shit's and giggles. no te nohes hombre!9 I know your gonna pull up on me ya )"sabes''street single to radical single go for what you know........ man.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HEY BEN, YOU FINALLY GONNA MAKE IT TO ONE OF THESE CRUISES OR WHAT?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 27 2006, 09:11 PM~5856236
> *rick what's up homie ! it's all for shit's and giggles. no te nohes hombre!9 I know your gonna pull up on me ya )"sabes''street single to radical single go for what you know........ man.
> *


see i told you it was you :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Jul 27 2006, 08:48 PM~5856077
> *and where is your ride homie :0  :0
> *


Why do you want to see my ride? Are you thinking about buying it and telling everyone that you built it?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 27 2006, 06:12 PM~5854936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i thought it was street star ??  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 27 2006, 10:15 PM~5856597
> *HEY BEN, YOU FINALLY GONNA MAKE IT TO ONE OF THESE CRUISES OR WHAT?
> *


Yeah. I dropped my engine in my car on thursday, but if its not ready i'll go in my truck


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up big Ray?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOME PICS OF TONIGHTS HOP... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Got some video too from my digital camera... wonder if i should post that up? :dunno:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

i got some work done on my kia! but its not done yet it got a lil windy ill finish up tomarrow!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THE HOMIE BIG BEN... HERE YOU GO FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SHORT CLIP OF TONIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

And on that note... i'm out...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 28 2006, 03:06 AM~5857376
> *And on that note... i'm out...
> *


cool pic's homie.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*****!!!!!!!!!* :twak: :twak:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2006, 07:56 AM~5858142
> *****!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...



what up art buck


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THOSE ARE SOME GOOD PICS HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 28 2006, 07:06 AM~5858174
> *what up art buck
> *


NOT MUCH, JUST WISHED I WOULD HAVE KNOWN ABOUT THE HOP LAST NIGHT. I SEE SOME OF THE ****** KNEW ABOUT IT AND COULD DIAL THEIR PHONES............FUCK-EM! :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2006, 09:18 AM~5858222
> *NOT MUCH, JUST WISHED I WOULD HAVE KNOWN ABOUT THE HOP LAST NIGHT.  I SEE SOME OF THE **** KNEW ABOUT IT AND COULD DIAL THEIR PHONES............FUCK-EM! :twak:
> *


X 2 FUCKERS.....MY HOMIES DIDN'T EVEN CALL :angry: :angry:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2006, 08:18 AM~5858222
> *NOT MUCH, JUST WISHED I WOULD HAVE KNOWN ABOUT THE HOP LAST NIGHT.  I SEE SOME OF THE **** KNEW ABOUT IT AND COULD DIAL THEIR PHONES............FUCK-EM! :twak:
> *



that makes 2 of us.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2006, 09:18 AM~5858222
> *NOT MUCH, JUST WISHED I WOULD HAVE KNOWN ABOUT THE HOP LAST NIGHT.  I SEE SOME OF THE <span style=\'color:red\'>**** did'nt even call me till it was going to start, but at least i got called....hahahahaha*


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

who hopped


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 28 2006, 09:13 AM~5859041
> *i know them **** did'nt even call me till it was going to start, but at least i got called....hahahahaha
> *


fuck you ***.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2006, 11:59 AM~5859631
> *fuck you ***.
> *



****!!! I get out of work late, someone could have called me :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jul 28 2006, 02:37 AM~5857428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 THANKS HOMIES... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys whats going on. I dont know if anyone noticed but its HOT and HUMID outside. I recomend everyone stay inside where its cool...............................................


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 28 2006, 07:26 PM~5861468
> *Hey guys whats going on. I dont know if anyone noticed but its HOT and HUMID outside. I recomend everyone stay inside where its cool...............................................
> *


is it let me look out the window and see i havent been out side all day i have to go to frank's shop and the heat dont let me.
:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 28 2006, 07:01 PM~5861584
> *is it let me look out the window and see i havent been out side all day i have to go to frank's shop and the heat dont let me.
> :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 Yeah the heat sucks. Every year I ask my self why I left California, our house was 10 min. from beach. But then its the people in AZ that make worth it. Say hi to Frank and everyone from Spirit.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 28 2006, 07:13 PM~5861645
> *Yeah the heat sucks. Every year I ask my self why I left California, our house was 10 min. from beach. But then its the people in AZ that make worth it. Say hi to Frank and everyone from Spirit.
> *


dam, I was just there last weekend. I'm trying to get there permanently.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*WHO'S ALL GOING TO SONICS TOMORROW NIGHT?? *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 28 2006, 09:32 PM~5862390
> *WHO'S ALL GOING TO SONICS  TOMORROW NIGHT??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I need some 22" rims and tires for my Denali. Anyone have anything? I have cash.  Let me know soon.

-Carlos


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5862744
> *I need some 22" rims and tires for my Denali.  Anyone have anything?  I have cash.    Let me know soon.
> 
> -Carlos
> *


I saw a couple sets on craigslist today under Phoenix/Auto Parts. There was even a set of 23's and a set of 24's.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5862744
> *I need some 22" rims and tires for my Denali.  Anyone have anything?  I have cash.    Let me know soon.
> 
> -Carlos
> *


Hey Carlos! PM Ben's Custom Wheels. Cool guy and has good prices. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 28 2006, 10:50 PM~5862773
> *Hey Carlos!  PM Ben's Custom Wheels.  Cool guy and has good prices. :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to do that. 

thx


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 28 2006, 10:32 PM~5862390
> *WHO'S ALL GOING TO SONICS  TOMORROW NIGHT??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5862744
> *I need some 22" rims and tires for my Denali.  Anyone have anything?  I have cash.    Let me know soon.
> 
> -Carlos
> *


I can get u some DUBS 22" or 24" 3000.00 w/tires


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 28 2006, 09:32 PM~5862390
> *WHO'S ALL GOING TO SONICS  TOMORROW NIGHT??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 28 2006, 09:32 PM~5862390
> *WHO'S ALL GOING TO SONICS  TOMORROW NIGHT??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 29 2006, 02:03 AM~5863375
> *fo sho!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh your going never mind


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 29 2006, 02:08 AM~5863385
> *oh your going never mind
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

thats not that funny


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS SONIC'S ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 29 2006, 04:35 PM~5865583
> *WHAT TIME IS SONIC'S ?
> *



AROUND 8:30 OR 9


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll be up there tonight..... yall don't be scared when you see the cop car roll up.... its not under cover..... its an under cover lowrider with his 64 in restoration jail for a while.... hope to see yall up there! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5862744
> *I need some 22" rims and tires for my Denali.  Anyone have anything?  I have cash.    Let me know soon.
> 
> -Carlos
> *


 Give me a call homie and I'll hook you up.


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

how do i post pics up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 26 2006, 01:11 AM~5844088
> *you need to open a new page on your browser and go to www.tinypic.com, there will be a box that says image with a browse option next to it, click on the browse and then go to whatever folder you have your pics in on your computer. Select what pic you want out of the folder by clicking on it and then hit open, then you hit the upload image box. after it has successfully uploaded the pic you will get three different boxes, copy the code in the middle box (IMG) then paste that into the add reply box on here and it should post the pic
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: FUCK THAT I'LL POST UP PICS TOMORROW... zzzzzzzzzzzz



:happysad:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

http://i7.tinypic.com/21e20zd.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

DAMN! Chalio, who is Carlo??????? aka Papsmear? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




nite nite


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

for sale


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 29 2006, 05:54 PM~5865652
> *AROUND 8:30 OR 9
> *


WHICH SONICS?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 30 2006, 10:33 AM~5868363
> *WHICH SONICS?
> *




51st ave & baseline......


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HOP TODAY IN MESA FRANK'S HYDRO'S (TEAM BLOW ME) CHALIO (LOCO'S) AND OTHEIR FOOL'S FROM MESA ARE GONNA JUMP TODAY AT 3:00 FOR MORE INFO CALL JAMAL (ROLL'N VIDIO'S AND HOP QUARDENATOR) HA HA HA.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

there will be more than that hopping


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5868834
> *there will be more than that hopping
> *


YA WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT? COOL THANK'S FOR THE HEAD'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 30 2006, 01:35 PM~5869158
> *YA WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT? COOL THANK'S FOR THE HEAD'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


why the guns.... ?? thats whack :nono:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn I came out to stay with my homie from Techniques AZ over the weekend in phoenix. We took his 92 towncar "LA DODGER" to hang out at Sonics on 51st and Baseline. On the way there the passenger rear wheel broke off and went across the street and hit a brick wall. Dented the shit out of it, so didn't get a chance to check out Sonics for the 1st time, but I should be moved out there the house I put a bid on or renting till I find a house to buy by Aug 25th. CAN'T WAIT TO REPRESENT FOR LA IN AZ! MUCH LOVE AZ!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam sorry to hear about your friend's car.


Sup FRED! :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: DEE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

MAN WHAT'S UP WITH THIS SHIT! THEY SAY THEY WANNA HOP BUT YET THEY DONT MAKE UP THERE MIND! THERE WAITING FOR THE SWITCH MAN . O.K NOW REMEMBER WE CAME ALL THE WAY FROM THE SOUTH FROM THE WEST ALL THE WAY TO MESA FOR SOME CRYING . "BUT YOUR PUMP HAS AIR IN IT " MAN YOUR CALLING US OUT ! WHEN YOU COME TO ARE HOP'S WE DONT COMPLAIN ON WHAT YOU GUY'S HAVE . IF YOUR GONNA HOP COME WITH YOUR "A" GAME AND LEAVE YOUR EXCUSES AT HOME............ BIG ED" TEAM BLOW ME"


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 30 2006, 10:21 PM~5871971
> *MAN WHAT'S UP WITH THIS SHIT! THEY SAY THEY WANNA HOP BUT YET THEY DONT MAKE UP THERE MIND! THERE WAITING FOR THE SWITCH MAN . O.K  NOW REMEMBER WE CAME ALL THE WAY FROM THE SOUTH FROM THE WEST ALL THE WAY TO MESA FOR SOME CRYING . "BUT YOUR PUMP HAS AIR IN IT " MAN YOUR CALLING US OUT ! WHEN YOU COME TO ARE HOP'S WE DONT COMPLAIN ON WHAT YOU GUY'S HAVE . IF YOUR GONNA HOP COME WITH YOUR "A" GAME AND LEAVE YOUR EXCUSES AT HOME............ BIG ED" TEAM BLOW ME"
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Wheres those pics of sonics at, anybody please??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2006, 11:24 PM~5872383
> *Wheres those pics of sonics at, anybody please??????? :biggrin:
> *


PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER...


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2006, 12:29 AM~5872412
> *PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER...
> *


NOBODY SHOWED UP  WE WERE THERE FROM 6PM TO 9PM - AND ONLY SAW TWO RIDES PASS BY! :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

shit no one even gets there til about 9 it seems, I don't even leave my house till 10 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hell yeah the last time I went out, everyone showed up late.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 31 2006, 01:08 AM~5872567
> *shit no one even gets there til about 9 it seems, I don't even leave my house till 10 :biggrin:
> *


WE WANTED A GOOD PARKING SPOT...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 31 2006, 12:13 AM~5872589
> *WE WANTED A GOOD PARKING SPOT...
> *


HIT ME UP NEXT WEEK HOMIE...


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2006, 01:24 AM~5872626
> *HIT ME UP NEXT WEEK HOMIE...
> *


GOING TO SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND - PERO PARA LA OTRA I'LL HALLA @ YA :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 31 2006, 12:31 AM~5872657
> *GOING TO SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND - PERO PARA LA OTRA I'LL HALLA @ YA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THESE ARE FROM TONIGHT... CARWASH ON CENTRAL AVE... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THE HOMIE SMILEY WITH DOC...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTMFT :biggrin: 


GOOD MORNING AZZZZZ... FUCK THIS I'M GOING BACK TO BED... :banghead:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2006, 07:39 AM~5873459
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> GOOD MORNING AZZZZZ... FUCK THIS I'M GOING BACK TO BED... :banghead:
> *


WUSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jul 31 2006, 07:40 AM~5873465
> *WUSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



GOODNIGHT... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like a fun time was had at the car wash. I need to try and make it out there one nite. But someting about the heat and I, We just don't get along to well. Hopefully the Earth will tilt off axis and AZ will cool weather year around, Hope it happens soon................................


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES A PIC OF MY MODEL LUXURY SPORT! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

....mesa was cool..props 2 locos an franks...... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'll post pictures of last night later today


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP TROUBLE
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

nuttin chillin at work about to go outside and fix my shit


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I WOKE UP WITH A HANG OVER AND I DONT EVEN DRINK !


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 10:45 AM~5874106
> *I WOKE UP WITH A HANG OVER AND I DONT EVEN DRINK !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 08:45 AM~5874106
> *I WOKE UP WITH A HANG OVER AND I DONT EVEN DRINK !
> *


Me too...........but I did have a couple :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Anything happen at the Safeway or where ever the other people were headed to after the park?

That park was a nice place.....but kinda far.  

Oh yeah, props to you, Frank and your homies!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 31 2006, 08:35 AM~5874045
> *i'll post pictures of last night later today
> *


hi!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 31 2006, 10:53 AM~5874156
> *Me too...........but I did have a couple  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Anything happen at the Safeway or where ever the other people were headed to after the park?
> ...


MAN YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN AT THE PARK THERE WAS CRYING AND SNIVELING . THEY WANTED TO HOP BUT YHEY DIDNT . YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS. COOL FOR THE PROPS ! MY PROPS TO FRANK AND CHALIO FOR HAVEING THE MOST BEER'S !!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 31 2006, 10:53 AM~5874156
> *Me too...........but I did have a couple  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Anything happen at the Safeway or where ever the other people were headed to after the park?
> ...


YOU WERE AT THE PARK WHAT AM I SAY'N ! YOU GUY'S ARE SOME COOL CAT'S.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 09:06 AM~5874213
> *MAN YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN AT THE PARK THERE WAS CRYING  AND SNIVELING . THEY WANTED TO HOP BUT YHEY DIDNT . YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS. COOL FOR THE PROPS ! MY PROPS TO FRANK AND CHALIO FOR HAVEING THE MOST BEER'S !!!!!!!!
> *


Fuckin Ed! I was there.......just not my car foo......next time I'll just tell who the hell I am! hehehehehehehe!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 09:09 AM~5874222
> *YOU WERE AT THE PARK WHAT AM I SAY'N ! YOU GUY'S ARE SOME COOL CAT'S.
> *


We'll kick it again at the next "event".


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

What up everybody


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

whats krackin AZ?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

anythang new in az?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 31 2006, 11:34 AM~5874390
> *anythang new in az?
> *



not yet but there will be:

Joe.....needs a new fender and ball joint......
Will needs a new ball joint
and i need a new trailing arm and bushing.......damn we had some bad luck yesterday

:thumbsdown:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice pics KNIGHTSTALKER!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 31 2006, 09:23 AM~5874305
> *What up everybody
> *


working............... :scrutinize:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN IN THE AZ. HOW WAS EVERYONES WEEKEND


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2006, 10:55 AM~5874543
> *not yet but there will be:
> 
> Joe.....needs a new fender and ball joint......
> ...


damm that sounds like fun :angry: lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 31 2006, 11:15 AM~5874258
> *Fuckin Ed!  I was there.......just not my car foo......next time I'll just tell who the hell I am!  hehehehehehehe!
> *


I KNOW WHO YOU ARE HOMIE IM JUST  DOG THAT'S ALL. I HAD A GOOD TIME .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 11:53 AM~5874981
> *Nice pics KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: THX JEN


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2006, 11:55 AM~5874543
> *not yet but there will be:
> 
> Joe.....needs a new fender and ball joint......
> ...


COME ON TROUBLE YOU KNOW WE HAD FUN!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 02:26 PM~5875714
> *COME ON TROUBLE YOU KNOW WE HAD FUN!!!!!
> *



hell yeah......ecspecially since i didnt have to drive home :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP TROUBLE AND DIRTY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 31 2006, 12:31 PM~5875765
> *WHAT UP TROUBLE AND DIRTY
> *


 :twak: blue!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: AZ!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Jul 31 2006, 02:31 PM~5875765
> *WHAT UP TROUBLE AND DIRTY
> *


what up BLUE 7 I HEARD THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TUESDAY?  :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 31 2006, 01:54 PM~5875896
> *:twak: blue!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: fucker that hurt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2006, 10:28 AM~5874342
> *whats krackin AZ?
> *


wassup Todd? :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 11:53 AM~5874981
> *Nice pics KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Jen! :wave: I see you got your Lincoln going! C U tomorrow


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 31 2006, 09:25 PM~5878294
> *sup Jen! :wave: I see you got your Lincoln going! C U tomorrow
> *


Whats goin on Big dawg! When u gonna get that damn linc of yours on the road?

Jen is this your ride?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 07:29 PM~5878313
> *Whats goin on Big dawg! When u gonna get that damn linc of yours on the road?
> 
> Jen is this your ride?
> ...


:wave: sup Ryan!!
Soon, hopefully I'll get the 302 motor my boss has...that is if Joey's linc engine runs fine.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

the east side hops arent very nice to west side cars

trouble broke a trailing arm.........

will's ball joint.........

pauls radiator hose........

joes fender and lower ball joint.........

one more car and there wasnt gonna be enough trailers

west side showed out strong though......as always


shit was a good ass time........cant wait for the temp to drop and quit sweatin my nuts off


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

where at


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 31 2006, 09:58 AM~5874183
> *hi!
> *







wassuper :biggrin:  







i have to say P-dawgs lincoln was performing pretty nice ... but damn, that elco is so phuck'n hot!!!!! BIG UPS TO CHALIO & TODD FOR DOING BIG THANGS!





p/s jenn, what happened with the yellow regal tonight???? i heard some crazy shit!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*sunday, riverview (in no order)*

might be some SONIC pictures from the last couple weekends mixed in there too...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WTF is that? Looks like cooked Bat meat :around:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 10:39 PM~5879368
> *WTF is that? Looks like cooked Bat meat :around:
> 
> 
> ...


naw dawg, thats carne asada, and a fist full of sunflower seeds.... thats LIPS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Aug 1 2006, 12:42 AM~5879382
> *naw dawg, thats carne asada, and a fist full of sunflower seeds.... thats LIPS
> *


looks dry :biggrin: Believe me I know all about Carne
nice pics BTW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 31 2006, 10:36 PM~5879347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 IS BLACK SOCKS DRUNK? :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 10:45 PM~5879398
> *looks dry :biggrin: Believe me I know all about Carne
> nice pics BTW
> *


thanks, not so good at timing the hops, trying to get the car @ its highest, thats what the video camera is for..... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2006, 10:47 PM~5879414
> *:0 IS BLACK SOCKS DRUNK?  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no tired...... :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOMETHING I WAS MESSING WITH FOR MY HOMIE SMILEY....



















BTW... NICE PICS BUBBZ :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 31 2006, 10:49 PM~5879421
> *no tired......  :roflmao:
> *



I figured... cuz that fool don't drink...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks ruben...... 

btw where was your punk ass yesterday? HUH? HUH!  :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

oh man :tears: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

figure this out....... 






















now *thats *gas hopping.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i'll do the sonic ones tmrw... this shit takes too long.... plus i got a few more of last night.... 
NIGHTY NIGHT GENTLEMAN!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 31 2006, 10:14 PM~5878891
> *the east side hops arent very nice to west side cars
> 
> trouble broke a trailing arm.........
> ...


ya the west was strong and one guy from the south ha ha


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 11:40 PM~5879687
> *ya the west was strong and one guy from  the south ha ha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS FORGOT BIG ED


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up pancho and blue 7 where's the pic's of us . ha ha


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 11:45 PM~5879712
> *what's up pancho and blue 7 where's the pic's of us . ha ha
> *



we dont have fans with cameras


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 31 2006, 11:52 PM~5879755
> *we dont have fans with cameras
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 31 2006, 11:45 PM~5879712
> *what's up pancho and blue 7 where's the pic's of us . ha ha
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD

















DAM IM TIRED I SHOULD GO TO BED


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

wheres riverview


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Aug 1 2006, 12:45 AM~5879947
> *wheres riverview
> *


TEMPE


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

dobson and 202?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Much props to Street life, Franks, Locos and all those other cats(you too Big Ed) on the hop on sunday. That shit wuz cool, we needed to see a hop like that. We were due for a hop like that..........  :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

riverview is at 202 and dobson?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Jen?????????? My kids said to tell you thanks for the t-shirts. they loved them, and planned to wear them to sonics next weekend. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up Phx Rider?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Aug 1 2006, 01:05 AM~5880001
> *riverview is at 202 and dobson?
> *


YES


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 01:19 AM~5880027
> *whats up Phx Rider?
> *



chillin big homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 1 2006, 01:24 AM~5880036
> *chillin big homie...
> *


I hear there might be a hop on tuesday, is that true?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 01:39 AM~5880055
> *I hear there might be a hop on tuesday, is that true?
> *


I HEARD THAT TO AND IF RANDEZEEEEEEEEEE DONT CALL ME OH SHIT HELL TO PAY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 01:40 AM~5880056
> *I HEARD THAT TO AND IF RANDEZEEEEEEEEEE DONT CALL ME OH SHIT HELL TO PAY :biggrin:
> *


Give me a call if there is....


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 01:42 AM~5880059
> *Give me a call if there is....
> *


COOL WILL DO NOW LET ME GO TO BED DAMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

up late tonight fellas?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 01:59 AM~5880082
> *up late tonight fellas?
> *


TO FUCKEN LATE


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 02:01 AM~5880086
> *TO FUCKEN LATE
> *


I know We'll pay for it in the morning


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 02:01 AM~5880086
> *TO FUCKEN LATE
> *


Whats crackin Todd?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:09 AM~5880093
> *Whats crackin Todd?
> *


shit about to crash out


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 02:10 AM~5880097
> *shit about to crash out
> *


When is the show in Vegas


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:12 AM~5880099
> *When is the show in Vegas
> *


OCT 7


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 02:13 AM~5880102
> *OCT 7
> *


Thought you were going to bed.. :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 02:13 AM~5880102
> *OCT 7
> *


the 8th homie


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:14 AM~5880104
> *Thought you were going to bed.. :biggrin:
> *


I DID BUT THE FUCKEN LAPTOP IS ON BY MY BED SHIT IM TIRED


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 02:15 AM~5880105
> *the 8th homie
> *


OH SHIT YEA I WAS CLOSE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 02:15 AM~5880105
> *the 8th homie
> *


Blue should go to sleep.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:16 AM~5880109
> *Blue should go to sleep.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA SHIT IM SEEING THINGS IM OUT HOMIE LATERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 02:17 AM~5880112
> *YEA SHIT IM SEEING THINGS IM OUT HOMIE LATERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


Me too.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

GO TO SLEEP PHX! :twak: lol naw what up!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 02:23 AM~5880119
> *GO TO SLEEP PHX! :twak: lol naw what up!!
> *


Whats up Kirk?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nothin much n u?? tryin to get some thing done on my ride


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 02:26 AM~5880124
> *nothin much n u?? tryin to get some thing done on my ride
> *


Oh yeah thats cool. I'm just here bullshiting when my ass should be asleep. :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:29 AM~5880125
> *Oh yeah thats cool. I'm just here bullshiting when my ass should be asleep. :biggrin:
> *


lol me too!! cant sleep! it sucks bro what brand wheels can you get?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 02:30 AM~5880127
> *lol me too!! cant sleep! it sucks bro what brand wheels can you get?
> *


you name it, i could get it. and if I cant i'll send you somewhere that could


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

so u can get daytons and z's and LA wires?? cool bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 31 2006, 11:01 PM~5879494
> *figure this out.......
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz that you Todd?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 02:33 AM~5880130
> *so u can get daytons and z's and LA wires?? cool bro
> *


I think I could arrange that


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

kool so how u been


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 02:39 AM~5880136
> *kool so how u been
> *


Just chillin in this hot ass weather.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

lol its been hot as hell! my car was overheating like nuts!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 1 2006, 02:44 AM~5880141
> *lol its been hot as hell! my car was overheating like nuts!
> *


Tell me about it. Give me a call or pm me. I think its sleepy time. :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok ill talk to you later bro! imna try to sleep my lazy ass!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 31 2006, 10:51 PM~5879440
> *thanks ruben......
> 
> btw where was your punk ass yesterday? HUH? HUH!    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: SUNDAY WAS MY LAZY DAY... I SLEPT TILL LIKE 5...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up POOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

i gots to go....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up trouble.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 11:05 AM~5881354
> *what's up trouble.
> *


_NUTTIN JUS CHILLIN AT WORK_


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Trouble, Nightstalker, SouthCentralTrueBlue, whats up???????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_STUTTERING STANLEY.....STUTTERING STANLEY_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2006, 12:28 PM~5882220
> *STUTTERING STANLEY.....STUTTERING STANLEY
> *


LOL :biggrin: Get to work


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 01:40 AM~5880056
> *I HEARD THAT TO AND IF RANDEZEEEEEEEEEE DONT CALL ME OH SHIT HELL TO PAY :biggrin:
> *



fuck bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

Q VO TROUBLE WHAT'S POPP'N?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 12:57 AM~5879982
> *   Much props to Street life, Franks, Locos and all those other cats(you too Big Ed) on the hop on sunday. That shit wuz cool, we needed to see a hop like that. We were due for  a hop like that..........   :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 01:49 PM~5882414
> *:biggrin:IS THERE A HOP TUE'S ?
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 11:49 AM~5882414
> *:biggrin:
> *


"quoting" yourself Ben? That will get you nowhere!!!!  









Fuck..........*Trouble*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 01:45 PM~5882381
> *Q VO TROUBLE WHAT'S POPP'N?
> *



SO you hopping tonight?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 11:45 AM~5882381
> *Q VO TROUBLE WHAT'S POPP'N?
> *


just his upper trailing arms! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:56 PM~5882468
> *SO you hopping tonight?
> *


WHERE AND WHEN?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:56 PM~5882468
> *SO you hopping tonight?
> *


DID YOU FIX YOUR CAR?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2006, 12:56 PM~5882465
> *"quoting" yourself Ben?  That will get you nowhere!!!!
> Fuck..........Trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats crackin Art buck....Some of the smartest people in the world quote them selfs... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 12:23 PM~5882171
> *Trouble, Nightstalker, SouthCentralTrueBlue, whats up???????????
> *



QVO WEY... :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2006, 01:57 PM~5882479
> *just his upper trailing arms! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I HATE UPPER TRAIL'N ARM'S I BUSTED 3 NOW I BOUGHT AJUSTABLES.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2006, 01:03 PM~5882514
> *QVO WEY... :wave:
> *


Nada, just kicking back at home, you knnnooooowwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Big Ed?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:07 PM~5882539
> *Whats up Big Ed?
> *


QVO CARNALITO


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:56 PM~5882468
> *SO you hopping tonight?
> *


YOUDIDNT ANSEWR ME PINCHI TROUB'S?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 01:08 PM~5882555
> *QVO CARNALITO
> *


 aqui nomas, trying to take over the world :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 02:02 PM~5882507
> *DID YOU FIX YOUR CAR?
> *



YUP.....yesterday here at work


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:10 PM~5882568
> *aqui nomas, trying to take over the world :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS IT A RACE TO THE FINISH YO TAMBUEN!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:12 PM~5882579
> *YUP.....yesterday here at work
> *





All he needed was a fork lift


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 1 2006, 02:13 PM~5882587
> *All he needed was a fork lift
> *


what you dont use our personal car lift?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2006, 02:12 PM~5882579
> *YUP.....yesterday here at work
> *


COOL YOU JUMP'N OR WHAT?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 01:13 PM~5882583
> *I GUESS IT A RACE TO THE FINISH YO TAMBUEN!
> *


Cool. I guess i'll see you at the hop tonight, if theres going to be one.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 02:14 PM~5882593
> *COOL YOU JUMP'N OR WHAT?
> *


if i get my batteries charged.........there getting low


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:16 PM~5882597
> *Cool. I guess i'll see you at the hop tonight, if theres going to be one.
> *



prolly tomorrow..................................?????????????
unless we get Carl over to Chalios to hop over the fence again


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 12:03 PM~5882511
> *Whats crackin Art buck....Some of the smartest people in the world quote them selfs... :biggrin:
> *


LOL that was funny!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 1 2006, 12:37 PM~5882310
> *fuck bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2006, 12:56 PM~5882465
> *"quoting" yourself Ben?  That will get you nowhere!!!!
> Fuck..........SNIFF BIRDSHIT :biggrin:*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 01:10 PM~5882568
> *aqui nomas, trying to take over the world :biggrin:
> *


SHOULDNT YOU BE ASLEEP STILL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 12:13 PM~5882583
> *I GUESS IT A RACE TO THE FINISH YO TAMBUEN!
> *


Ok let me see if I have this straight?.............If Todd is Pinky and Ben is the brain.........Who are you......Shreader? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 12:35 PM~5882731
> *SNIFF BIRDSHIT :biggrin:
> *



I would have to go outside to do that.......maybe later when it cools down


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:16 PM~5882597
> *Cool. I guess i'll see you at the hop tonight, if theres going to be one.
> *


cool ben see you their.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 01:37 PM~5882746
> *SHOULDNT YOU BE ASLEEP STILL
> *


Shit i've been up since 7:30.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2006, 02:37 PM~5882748
> *Ok let me see if I have this straight?.............If Todd is Pinky and Ben is the brain.........Who are you......Shreader? :biggrin:
> *


let me give you a hint I HAVE A S ON MY CHEST.........


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5883000
> *Shit i've been up since 7:30.
> *


IS THEIR GONNA BE A HOP BESIDE'S SOME ONE JUMP'N OVER A FENCE..?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 02:23 PM~5883051
> *IS THEIR GONNA BE A HOP BESIDE'S SOME ONE JUMP'N OVER A FENCE..?
> *


I dont know homie. I guess we're going to have to keep checkin all day long


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Tony and Ruben are going to get fired if they dont get to work... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i'll fire you :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I THINK YOU SCARED RUBEN AWAY :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 02:27 PM~5883080
> *Tony and Ruben are going to get fired if they dont get to work... :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :nono: :buttkick:



I'M A BOSS HERE FOOL :biggrin: THEY NEEEED ME... :tongue:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 1 2006, 02:34 PM~5883125
> *I THINK YOU SCARED RUBEN AWAY  :cheesy:
> *



:nono: :biggrin: SHIIIT... I'M STILL HERE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah i think ben is the one that got scared..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

wahhhhhhhhhhhhh zzzzzuuuuuuuuuupp


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2006, 02:42 PM~5883171
> *:twak:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> 
> I'M A BOSS HERE FOOL  :biggrin:  THEY NEEEED ME... :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: I remember those days when I used to have a real job! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 31 2006, 07:29 PM~5878313
> *Whats goin on Big dawg! When u gonna get that damn linc of yours on the road?
> 
> Jen is this your ride?
> ...


Yes sir! I'm actually thinking about selling it already. Did you get the impala ready for me yet??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2006, 02:42 PM~5883171
> *:twak:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> 
> I'M A BOSS HERE FOOL  :biggrin:  THEY NEEEED ME... :tongue:
> *



THEY NEED YOU BECAUSE YOU NEVER GO HAHA :biggrin: WHY YOU LYING YOU AINT THE BOSS :twak:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Johnny, you still coming by tonight ???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 1 2006, 04:01 PM~5883531
> *THEY NEED YOU BECAUSE YOU NEVER GO HAHA  :biggrin: WHY YOU LYING YOU AINT THE BOSS  :twak:
> *




SHIT... I SAID I'M A BOSS... NOT THE BOSS LADY  MEANING I DO WHATEVER THE HELL I WANT... AND YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HELLO LOSERS IS THERE A HOP OR NOT DAM IT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

you bastards left me alone mommie helppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 06:42 PM~5884548
> *you bastards left me alone mommie helppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Qvo Blue :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2006, 06:50 PM~5884603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Qvo Blue :wave: :biggrin:
> *


qvo but dam they hopping or not :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 07:42 PM~5884548
> *you bastards left me alone mommie helppppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:
> *


IM ASKING THE SAME QUESTION "BUT THEY DONT HERE ME THO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 07:06 PM~5884705
> *IM ASKING THE SAME QUESTION "BUT THEY DONT HERE ME THO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i dont feel so bad know :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 08:06 PM~5884711
> *i dont feel so bad know :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS NOBODY KNOWS :angry: :angry: WE DIDNT WANNA GO ANY WAY!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 07:13 PM~5884734
> *I GUESS NOBODY KNOWS  :angry:  :angry:  WE DIDNT WANNA GO ANY WAY!!!
> *


ya you tellem :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 08:17 PM~5884756
> *ya you tellem :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP WITCH SOME TAT WORK HOMIE? YOU STILL SLINGING INK .


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 1 2006, 07:28 PM~5884836
> *WHAT UP WITCH SOME TAT WORK HOMIE? YOU STILL SLINGING INK .
> *


my homie bird does it his #s right there he'll hook it up as soon as you call


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

check out the web site and see some of his work


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 1 2006, 08:33 PM~5884878
> *check out the web site and see some of his work
> *


cool homie thank's


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2006, 02:42 PM~5883171
> *:twak:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> 
> I'M A BOSS HERE FOOL  :biggrin:  THEY NEEEED ME... :tongue:
> *


 To clean the bathrooms :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2006, 09:25 PM~5885799
> *To clean the bathrooms :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THEY LIKED HIS CLEANING SO THEY MADE HIM BOSS OF IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 1 2006, 09:25 PM~5885799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :burn:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 1 2006, 10:14 PM~5886187
> *THEY LIKED HIS CLEANING SO THEY MADE HIM BOSS OF IT... :biggrin:
> *


He mops floors pretty good to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What would they do without you knightstalker?????
:dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

waddup ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up kirk and south central true blue?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

[/quote]Did you get my PM TEAMBLOWME602?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nothin but i see you do systems?? can you buld me a box like this for my head unit? and i need some 6.5's how much


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2006, 12:18 AM~5886947
> *Whats up kirk and south central true blue?
> *


what up Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 2 2006, 01:37 AM~5887091
> *what up Ben?
> *


Just chillin. cant sleep


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH............I see i didnt miss anything important,
but you guys missed the hop there was about 6-cars last night :0


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

That was a cool and quick hop last night :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

FREE BURRITO


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

3 Members: Art Buck, TROUBLE, Riderz-4-Life


Wooooooooowhoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Whats up fellow Riderz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP ART


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

looking for some 14x7 all chrome DAYTONS any body got some here in AZ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 2 2006, 02:56 PM~5890230
> *looking for some 14x7 all chrome DAYTONS any body got some here in AZ?
> *


you said DAYTONS...........wuahh hahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 2 2006, 01:56 PM~5890230
> *looking for some 14x7 all chrome DAYTONS any body got some here in AZ?
> *


 I got some 14x7s


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 2 2006, 07:42 AM~5887677
> *BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH............I see i didnt miss anything important,
> but you guys missed the hop there was about 6-cars last night :0
> *


Where did they hop at?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2006, 08:41 PM~5892190
> *I got some 14x7s
> *


you got Daytons? or chinas?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2006, 08:41 PM~5892190
> *I got some 14x7s
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 2 2006, 02:56 PM~5890230
> *looking for some 14x7 all chrome DAYTONS any body got some here in AZ?
> *


14x7 powder coated white hub and nipple crome used but in good cond. $275


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GOT A MOONY OUT OF A 2006 CADI FOR SALE $300 PRACTICLY BRAND NEW!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 2 2006, 08:23 PM~5892459
> *you got Daytons? or chinas?
> *


Both


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2006, 09:38 PM~5893045
> *Both
> *




:0 


WHAT ABOUT ZENITHS? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 2 2006, 10:10 PM~5893271
> *:0
> WHAT ABOUT ZENITHS?  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

STREET LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 2 2006, 03:23 PM~5890761
> *
> *



GET TO WORK CHOP CHOP LMAO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 3 2006, 05:45 AM~5894398
> *GET TO WORK CHOP CHOP LMAO
> *


I AM WORKING... HARDLY WORKING BUT THEY DON'T KNOW THAT

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 06:38 AM~5894547
> *I AM WORKING... HARDLY WORKING BUT THEY DON'T KNOW THAT
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



you are the reason ppl hate customer service you put us on hold for ever and still dont solve why we called lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 3 2006, 06:39 AM~5894552
> *you are the reason ppl hate customer service you put us on hold for ever and still dont solve why we called lmao :biggrin:
> *



:uh: FUCKIT... THEY HAVE NO BUSINESS CALLING AND BITCHING EARLY IN THE MORNING.... AND I NEVER PUT THEM ON HOLD... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 07:01 AM~5894609
> *:uh:  FUCKIT... THEY HAVE NO BUSINESS CALLING AND BITCHUNG EARLY IN THE MORNING.... AND I NEVER PUT THEM ON HOLD... :biggrin:
> *



LIAR HAHA


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: Whats up pookies! :biggrin: 

......Daytons or Z's??????????..........................."Daytons" fo sho!!!


How much do a set of chrome Daytons go for these days anyways? 

I haven't bought a set in about 8 years......I'm getting tired of roll'n on these cheap ass chinas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 


Ben?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 3 2006, 07:02 AM~5894611
> *LIAR HAHA
> *



:twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Knightstalker

BOTH OF YOU GET TO WORK DAMN IT!!!! :twak: :nono:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 3 2006, 07:25 AM~5894680
> *impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Knightstalker
> 
> BOTH OF YOU GET TO WORK DAMN IT!!!! :twak:  :nono:
> *


What do u think i'm doing up at 7? I'm not at home....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 07:34 AM~5894726
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 07:28 AM~5894694
> *What do u think i'm doing up at 7? I'm not at home....
> *



:0 DAMN... SOOOMMEEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED THIS MORNING... 


QUE TIENES SMILEY? :wave:



WASSUP ART BUCK MR. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK? :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 07:47 AM~5894782
> *:0 DAMN... SOOOMMEEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED THIS MORNING...
> QUE TIENES SMILEY?  :wave:
> WASSUP ART BUCK MR. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK? :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

i didnt mean to sound mean.... :biggrin: im not mad foo... but i would like to go to sleep right about now :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SUP FRED :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

FREDWRECK


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Shit just trying to get some work in on my caddy before it gets to hot out :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 07:49 AM~5894790
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i didnt mean to sound mean....  :biggrin:  im not mad foo... but i would like to go to sleep right about now  :scrutinize:
> *




 IT'S ALL GOOD FOOL... AND I WANNA GO HOME TOO AND SLEEEEP


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:03 AM~5894866
> *Shit just trying to get some work in on my caddy before it gets to hot out :biggrin:
> *


did u guys ever put in that engine in that impala? :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 AM~5894878
> *did u guys ever put in that engine in that impala?  :cheesy:
> *


yeah its in and half way put together but waiting for money from the owner and for parts to come in


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:06 AM~5894886
> *yeah its in and half way put together but waiting for money from the owner and for parts to come in
> *


coo.. is bones taking the box to vegas? :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 AM~5894875
> *  IT'S ALL GOOD FOOL...  AND I WANNA GO HOME TOO AND SLEEEEP
> *


YUP SLEEP TILL ATLEAST 11


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 08:17 AM~5894951
> *coo.. is bones taking the box to vegas?  :0
> *


Should be takeing his caddy and caprice if he hasn't sold it by then, and the impala i'm doing should be going and Rays glass house too. :cheesy:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ? I will be out there in the next few weeks, I am waiting for them to accept my bid on a house in Gilbert.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:18 AM~5894964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year is that?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

81 coupe


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 06:47 AM~5894782
> *:0 DAMN... SOOOMMEEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED THIS MORNING...
> QUE TIENES SMILEY?  :wave:
> WASSUP ART BUCK MR. I DON'T GIVE A FUCK? :wave:
> *


Mucho trabajo poco dinero!!!!!!!!!!hahahaha!! Just working my butt off this morning got too many deadlines.....  

How you doing?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:20 AM~5894976
> *Should be takeing his caddy and caprice if he hasn't sold it by then, and the impala i'm doing should be going and Rays glass house too. :cheesy:
> *


he's selling the box or the caddy? I want to take pics of the box.. dam busting out with the impala to  can't wait till that one comes out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:24 AM~5894998
> *81 coupe
> *


is it getting 90d?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 07:18 AM~5894964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Big Corn Fed!!!!!!!!!! those blocks there so that you can reach over the fenders to get to the motor hahahahahha j/k!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Todd from StreetLife is lifting my 2003 Towncar. What else is there to do besides Sonic on Saturdays? Do you guys have alot of picnics and car shows like LA here does?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 08:31 AM~5895042
> *he's selling the box or the caddy? I want to take pics of the box.. dam busting out with the impala to    can't wait till that one comes out
> *


He'll probably still have it(box) for Vegas, But he might try to sell it to get into a house.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 08:32 AM~5895045
> *is it getting 90d?
> *


Well thats the 90s fenders and header :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2006, 08:33 AM~5895055
> *whats up Big Corn Fed!!!!!!!!!! those blocks there so that you can reach over the fenders to get to the motor hahahahahha j/k!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: Do I need to post the picture of me standing next to a caddy again :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:37 AM~5895079
> *Todd from StreetLife is lifting my 2003 Towncar.  What else is there to do besides Sonic on Saturdays?  Do you guys have alot of picnics and car shows like LA here does?
> *


Once it cools down there are a lot more things going on


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Eh for real why is it when I type nobody responds, is it because I aint from AZ. I guess thats what I expect being from LA or what? Alrato


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:43 AM~5895111
> *Eh for real why is it when I type nobody responds, is it because I aint from AZ.  I guess thats what I expect being from LA or what?  Alrato
> *


Nah it just takes a little while for everybody to get used to you being in here, We're a real tight nit community in here. So just come in and start bullshitting more and you'll be all good :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:46 AM~5895134
> *Nah it just takes a little while for everybody to get used to you being in here, We're a real tight nite community in here. So just come in and start bullshitting more and you'll be all good :biggrin:
> *



Ok pues! I was wondering whats up, I thought I was gonna have to sit in a corner and kick rocks :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

God damn I sure am in a chatty mood today :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:48 AM~5895147
> *Ok pues!  I was wondering whats up, I thought I was gonna have to sit in a corner and kick rocks    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I came out there last weekend to buy a house. We went out to Sonic to go cruisin. I was driving my homeboys towncar and the right back wheel flew off, ruined the rotor and the studs broke off right at the adapter. It ran across the street and hit a brick wall, dented the shit out of it. Thank god its a easy fix.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 08:19 AM~5894970
> *YUP SLEEP TILL ATLEAST 11
> *



SHIIT MORE LIKE NOON


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:39 AM~5895086
> *He'll probably still have it(box) for Vegas, But he might try to sell it to get into a house.
> *


Hopefully i'll see it in vegas :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:40 AM~5895092
> *Well thats the 90s fenders and header :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah those lights look good..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Let me try this again, A quick sneak peek :biggrin: 
Sorry only a quick peek :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:56 AM~5895194
> *I came out there last weekend to buy a house.  We went out to Sonic to go cruisin.  I was driving my homeboys towncar and the right back wheel flew off, ruined the rotor and the studs broke off right at the adapter.  It ran across the street and hit a brick wall, dented the shit out of it.  Thank god its a easy fix.
> *


That shit always sucks when it happens, I had it happen to me a few years ago on my 98 towncar except it was a front wheel and my rim bounced off a fire hydrant


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 09:04 AM~5895240
> *Let me try this again, A quick sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *



DAMN THATS A CLEAN 67?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

71


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:42 AM~5895105
> *Once it cools down there are a lot more things going on
> *


True its too damn hot....


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn thats a clean 71...Anybody know who can do my patterns on my roof???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:48 AM~5895148
> *God damn I sure am in a chatty mood today :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


YEAH U ARE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:18 AM~5894964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


SO BEAUTIFUL :tears: :happysad:


FRED I'MA DROP OFF MINE SO YOU CAN HELP ME 90 IT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Clean 71!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 09:15 AM~5895326
> *:0
> SO BEAUTIFUL :tears: :happysad:
> FRED I'MA DROP OFF MINE SO YOU CAN HELP ME 90 IT :biggrin:
> *


Shit I don't have any room at my place. I have 2 coupe devilles, the 71, my box, my 81 linc mK6, Two trucks And my buddys honda. But i'll definetly help you out if you want, just let me know.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 09:14 AM~5895310
> *Damn thats a clean 71...Anybody know who can do my patterns on my roof???
> *


There are quite a few badass painters here in the valley that can. To name a few theres King george, OG Mando, Angelo and the famous DOC has been here alot lately. And i'm sure theres others too


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 09:14 AM~5895310
> *Damn thats a clean 71...Anybody know who can do my patterns on my roof???
> *


what kinda car?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 09:32 AM~5895447
> *what kinda car?
> *



2003 Lincoln Towncar


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 07:48 AM~5895147
> *Ok pues!  I was wondering whats up, I thought I was gonna have to sit in a corner and kick rocks    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


you don't have top sit in the corner to kick rocks......you can just "Sniff Bird Shit" where you stand!!!!!!!!!!! You are in AZ now....relax.  and don't compare us to LA we are totally different here. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 08:30 AM~5895423
> *There are quite a few badass painters here in the valley that can. To name a few theres King george, OG Mando, Angelo and  the famous DOC has been here alot lately. And i'm sure theres others too
> *


Don't forget about Vicious!!!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2006, 09:34 AM~5895463
> *you don't have top sit in the corner to kick rocks......you can just "Sniff Bird Shit" where you stand!!!!!!!!!!!  You are in AZ now....relax.  and don't compare us to LA we are totally different here. :biggrin:
> *



How are you different homie?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2006, 09:35 AM~5895471
> *Don't forget about Vicious!!!
> *


oh yeah he's the one that did Danny's bigbody right?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 09:38 AM~5895492
> *oh yeah he's the one that did Danny's bigbody right?
> *



That one from Imperials?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 09:40 AM~5895510
> *That one from Imperials?
> *


No Phoenix Riderz, shit speak of the devil and he pops up :biggrin: , What up TRUcruisers


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 09:19 AM~5895352
> *Shit I don't have any room at my place. I have 2 coupe devilles, the 71, my box, my 81 linc mK6, Two trucks And my buddys honda. But i'll definetly help you out if you want, just let me know.
> *




SHIT THAT'S OK... I GOT ROOM


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you seen that big body from Imperials AZ with the candy patterns all over, its like a $10,000 paint job supposedly


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 09:42 AM~5895522
> *Have you seen that big body from Imperials AZ with the candy patterns all over, its like a $10,000 paint job supposedly
> *


Well that dude got ripped,The painters I know around here don't charge nearly that much and can do the exact same and better :0


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

So how much do you think I am looking at for pearl patterns just on my roof...out here its like $600. Can I get the same price out there?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 09:38 AM~5895492
> *oh yeah he's the one that did Danny's bigbody right?
> *


and the monte to.. not to mention the green cutlass


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 09:41 AM~5895514
> *No Phoenix Riderz, shit speak of the devil and he pops up :biggrin: , What up TRUcruisers
> *


whats up fellow az siders art,trobs,sctb, :wave: :wave: :wave: ......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:35 AM~5895472
> *How are you different homie?
> *


we don't always talk about being in LA.....LA this LA that....blablablablab...and we hate the Lakers!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Like I said relax, I was just trying to pull your chain since nobody was replying to you  

I'm cool with LA.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 09:46 AM~5895550
> *So how much do you think I am looking at for pearl patterns just on my roof...out here its like $600.  Can I get the same price out there?
> *


yeah u can get some patterns done for that much... you just gotta ask around.. depends who does them..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:40 AM~5895510
> *That one from Imperials?
> *


Nope from the PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

This is my Towncar in the works...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

very nice car............ :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 3 2006, 09:53 AM~5895592
> *very nice car............ :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie, just getting started


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that's a clean tc :cheesy:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 10:00 AM~5895622
> *that's a clean tc  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 10:02 AM~5895635
> *Thanks homie!
> *


Yup


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

well I am first getting it lifted by Todd, then gold leafed and pinstriped, then some tan pearl patterns... I am trying to get ready for Vegas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 10:07 AM~5895665
> *well I am first getting it lifted by Todd, then gold leafed and pinstriped, then some tan pearl patterns... I am trying to get ready for Vegas
> *



GOOD CHOICE FOR THE SETUP... AS FOR THE TOP YOU GOT PLENTY OF OPTIONS... JUST GOTTA TAKE YOUR TIME AND MAYBE CHECK OUT SOME OF THEIR WORK... :biggrin: 

CHAVO/BUGS/DOC/VICIOUS/OG MANDO/MIRANDA/ETC ETC... 

I'LL POST SOME PICS LATER TODAY OF SOME OF THEIR WORK...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

when it comes to paint theres a lot.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 10:26 AM~5895767
> *GOOD CHOICE FOR THE SETUP... AS FOR THE TOP YOU GOT PLENTY OF OPTIONS... JUST GOTTA TAKE YOUR TIME AND MAYBE CHECK OUT SOME OF THEIR WORK... :biggrin:
> 
> CHAVO/BUGS/DOC/VICIOUS/OG MANDO/MIRANDA/ETC ETC...
> ...


Good looking out homie! Thanks!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 08:43 AM~5895111
> *Eh for real why is it when I type nobody responds, is it because I aint from AZ.  I guess thats what I expect being from LA or what?  Alrato
> *


 HEY SHUT THE FUCK UP





































































JUST KIDDING WELCOME HOME :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING THE TOP DONE ON MY CAR..............................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
..................................................................................................................
.................................................................OK IM J/K


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey BLue7 you know Joey from Majestics SFV "jojo" He is the homie that is replacing my suspension so I can have Streetlife lift it. Did you see the video my homies from Majestics just did for Snoop and Breal?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 11:33 AM~5896109
> *Hey BLue7 you know Joey from Majestics SFV "jojo" He is the homie that is replacing my suspension so I can have Streetlife lift it.  Did you see the video my homies from Majestics just did for Snoop and Breal?
> *


YA I KNEW HIM HAVENT SEEN THE VIDEO BUT IM TRYING TO GET A COPY OF IT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK TROUBLE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2006, 11:30 AM~5896088
> *IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING THE TOP DONE ON MY CAR..............................
> ..................................................................................................................
> ..................................................................................................................
> ...


HEY LET ME DO IT ILL EVEN DO IT FOR FREE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 3 2006, 01:36 PM~5896129
> *YA I KNEW HIM HAVENT SEEN THE VIDEO BUT IM TRYING TO GET A COPY OF IT
> *


I want a copy!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2006, 07:18 AM~5894651
> *:biggrin: Whats up pookies! :biggrin:
> 
> ......Daytons or Z's??????????..........................."Daytons" fo sho!!!
> ...


I'm finding out and I'll let you know


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2006, 07:18 AM~5894651
> *:biggrin: Whats up pookies! :biggrin:
> 
> ......Daytons or Z's??????????..........................."Daytons" fo sho!!!
> ...


I'm finding out and I'll let you know


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2006, 11:44 AM~5896177
> *   I'm finding out and I'll let you know
> *


I THINK WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME BEN


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I got a quote from AZ Driveline of $550 for shortening a rear end.... this sounds steep to me.... please tell me this is high?.... What are yall paying for this??... and can anyone in the Phoenix area tell me who to go to for this service?? Thanks!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 3 2006, 11:45 AM~5896184
> *I got a quote from AZ Driveline of $550 for shortening a rear end.... this sounds steep to me.... please tell me this is high?.... What are yall paying for this??... and can anyone in the Phoenix area tell me who to go to for this service?? Thanks!
> *


FIND BIG RICH IN POST YOUR RIDE MAJESTIC FORUM THATS WHAT HE DOES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 3 2006, 11:45 AM~5896183
> *I THINK WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME BEN
> *


Fuckin thing is to slow and I have very little patiance..


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 3 2006, 11:45 AM~5896184
> *I got a quote from AZ Driveline of $550 for shortening a rear end.... this sounds steep to me.... please tell me this is high?.... What are yall paying for this??... and can anyone in the Phoenix area tell me who to go to for this service?? Thanks!
> *



Damn here in the San Fernando Valley you are looking about $250. Thats hella high for shortening a axle.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 3 2006, 10:45 AM~5896183
> *I THINK WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME BEN
> *


He could not tell, the way you *flapping* your fucking gums!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: 


flap, flap, flap.........and so on......... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2006, 10:44 AM~5896177
> *   I'm finding out and I'll let you know
> *


Ben don't forget to subtract your 200% mark-up


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 3 2006, 12:37 PM~5896132
> *FUCK YOU, YOU PIECE OF CHIT.
> 
> 
> GO AHEAD AND PRACTICE ON MY ROOF, FUK IT DO THE WHOLE CAR ...LOL*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2006, 12:42 PM~5896167
> *
> *




STUTTERING (ben)STANLEY.....STUTTERING (ben)SLANLEY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK EVERYONE..................EVERY TIME I COME ON YOU BIOTCHES LEAVE


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2006, 01:20 PM~5896745
> *FUK EVERYONE..................EVERY TIME I COME ON YOU BIOTCHES LEAVE
> *



its because you sell COCK


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 3 2006, 01:45 PM~5896184
> *I got a quote from AZ Driveline of $550 for shortening a rear end.... this sounds steep to me.... please tell me this is high?.... What are yall paying for this??... and can anyone in the Phoenix area tell me who to go to for this service?? Thanks!
> *


yea its like $200 out here in Detroit. I wouldn't fuck with whomever told u that high ass price


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

This is my very good homie, maybe you can spread the word around and can get somemore work for him before Vegas. I will hook people up with the prices. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270559


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2006, 03:20 PM~5896745
> *FUK EVERYONE..................EVERY TIME I COME ON YOU BIOTCHES LEAVE
> *


Hide n' seek ******...................you're it :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 3 2006, 01:24 PM~5896768
> *its because you sell COCK
> *


Hey wait a minute don't you two work together? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 01:34 PM~5896846
> *This is my very good homie, maybe you can spread the word around and can get somemore work for him before Vegas.  I will hook people up with the prices.  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270559
> *


Your homie does some badass work, I really like the rims, continental kit pieces and the hardlines


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 01:48 PM~5896927
> *Your homie does some badass work, I really like the rims, continental kit pieces and the hardlines
> *



Get him some work, I will hook you up. He is doing my chrome pillar peces and he is doing my knock offs


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning gentleman! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2006, 02:00 PM~5897029
> *Good morning gentleman! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2006, 02:00 PM~5897029
> *Good morning gentleman! :biggrin:
> *



Sup Jen thank you for all the help your doing for me with lifting my car!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 02:08 PM~5897091
> *Sup Jen thank you for all the help your doing for me with lifting my car!
> *


No problem! Are you ready for the move??? I just moved myself and let me tell you, it's hot! I totally cheated....I hired a moving company! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2006, 02:11 PM~5897114
> *No problem!  Are yo ready for the move???  I just moved myself and let me tell you, it's hot!  I totally cheated....I hired a moving company!  :biggrin:
> *



I am moving once the house I bid on is getting close to the close of escrow in Gilbert. Countrywide is paying for my move. Thank god!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 02:12 PM~5897126
> *I am moving once the house I bid on is getting close to the close of escrow in Gilbert.  Countrywide is paying for my move.  Thank god!
> *


That's cool!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I should be dropping off my car to you guys at the end of the month. How long am I looking at for a turn around?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What up SCTB?? I sold my linc yesterday!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2006, 02:18 PM~5897161
> *What up SCTB??  I sold my linc yesterday!
> *


Already!!! To who?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 3 2006, 11:47 AM~5896191
> *FIND BIG RICH IN POST YOUR RIDE MAJESTIC FORUM THATS WHAT HE DOES
> *


He told me he has never shortened a rear before, and he doesn't even do chrome anymore.... anyone else??? surely someone has had a rear shortened here? I would really rather use a Ford 9"... but if i can't find anyone to shorten it then i'm gonna have to go with a toyota  ....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TWO MORE HOURS AND I'M OUT THIS HELLHOLE :burn:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 02:50 PM~5897404
> * TWO MORE HOURS AND I'M OUT THIS HELLHOLE :burn:
> *



Me too, what you do?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

30 more mins for me :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Hey Gibby call around to some of the 4x4 shops. They would probably know.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 03:02 PM~5897508
> *30 more mins for me  :uh:
> *



:twak: THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN FUCKER :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 02:24 PM~5897216
> *Already!!! To who?
> *


Rick's son. Got a little something else though!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 03:07 PM~5897552
> *:twak: THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN FUCKER :angry:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 02:57 PM~5897449
> *Me too, what you do?
> *


I PIMP OUT IMPALA62SS_SLOWLANE :biggrin: 



J/K I WORK FOR VERIZON


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2006, 03:08 PM~5897564
> *Rick's son.  Got a little something else though!
> *


Tell me tell me tell me!!!! Oh yeah and have the new magazines come in yet?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5897578
> *I PIMP OUT IMPALA62SS_SLOWLANE  :biggrin:
> J/K I WORK FOR VERIZON
> *


U WISH


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5897578
> *I PIMP OUT IMPALA62SS_SLOWLANE  :biggrin:
> J/K I WORK FOR VERIZON
> *



I work at Countrywide in CA but when I move to AZ I will be workin at Countrywide in Chandler. I work on computers all day...I am a I.T Analyst


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 03:10 PM~5897588
> *I WISH
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 03:12 PM~5897609
> *I work at Countrywide in CA but when I move to AZ I will be workin at Countrywide in Chandler.  I work on computers all day...I am a I.T Analyst
> *


Just to let you know, your gonna catch alot of shit because your gonna be an eastsider :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Gilbert= Far east side :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 03:10 PM~5897583
> *Tell me tell me tell me!!!! Oh yeah and have the new magazines come in yet?
> *


They didnt come yesterday. I hoping today.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 03:14 PM~5897638
> *Just to let you know, your gonna catch alot of shit because your gonna be an eastsider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Gilbert= Far east side :0
> *



Damn that sux, I am moving there cause I am getting a 4bd 2bth 1900sq ft house for $325,000...I didnt find any that good in Chandler or Tempe in that price range


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5897578
> *I GET PIMPED OUT BY IMPALA62SS_SLOWLANE  :biggrin:
> J/K I WORK FOR VERIZON
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 03:12 PM~5897609
> *I work at Countrywide in CA but when I move to AZ I will be workin at Countrywide in Chandler.  I work on computers all day...I am a I.T Analyst
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 03:16 PM~5897657
> *:uh:
> *


Either you're a really good pimp, or he's a really good "employee" cuz he's got a nice ride! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 3 2006, 01:40 PM~5897330
> *He told me he has never shortened a rear before, and he doesn't even do chrome anymore.... anyone else??? surely someone has had a rear shortened here? I would really rather use a Ford 9"... but if i can't find anyone to shorten it then i'm gonna have to go with a toyota   ....
> *


I used to do them at a race car shop i worked at, you might try giving them a call.

Tom Yancer Race Cars
600 S 79 St
Chandler, AZ 85226 
(480) 961-3075 

I know this place does them also,

Darryl Smith Race Cars/ 9 Inch Warehouse
7225 W. Oakland
Chandler, AZ 85226 
(480) 635-1320


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 03:16 PM~5897657
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2006, 03:18 PM~5897678
> *Either you're a really good pimp, or he's a really good "employee" cuz he's got a nice ride! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He's a real good employee... thanks by the way


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 03:23 PM~5897737
> *He's a real PIMP... thanks by the way
> *



 THANKS FOOL... YOU'SE A GOOD HOE.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 03:29 PM~5897791
> *  THANKS FOOL... YOU'SE A GOOD HOE.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 04:16 PM~5897655
> *Damn that sux, I am moving there cause I am getting a 4bd 2bth 1900sq ft house for $325,000...I didnt find any that good in Chandler or Tempe in that price range
> *



DAMN YOU COULD OF FOUND A HOUSE BIGGER THAN THAT HERE ON THE SOUTH
WEST SIDE OF PHX. FOR CHEAPER.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2006, 03:31 PM~5897811
> *:uh:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 03:16 PM~5897655
> *Damn that sux, I am moving there cause I am getting a 4bd 2bth 1900sq ft house for $325,000...I didnt find any that good in Chandler or Tempe in that price range
> *


Don't feel too bad Chandler and Tempe are still eastside :biggrin: But yeah what trouble said is true, My friend just got a 3800 sq ft 4bd 4 bth on the far west side for 325,000


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here for now. Got to take my boy to open house for the new school he's attending. Check you guys out later.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 02:40 PM~5897887
> *Don't feel too bad Chandler and Tempe are still eastside :biggrin: But yeah what trouble said is true, My friend  just got a 3800 sq ft 4bd 4 bth on the far west side for 325,000
> *


he's already moving from LA.........and Santa Maria doesn't count Mikey!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 03:04 PM~5897525
> *Hey Gibby call around to some of the 4x4 shops. They would probably know.
> *


will do.... thats a good idea


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 03:40 PM~5897887
> *Don't feel too bad Chandler and Tempe are still eastside :biggrin: But yeah what trouble said is true, My friend  just got a 3800 sq ft 4bd 4 bth on the far west side for 325,000
> *


Damn! How far is that from my work in Chandler?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 05:15 PM~5898055
> *Damn!  How far is that from my work in Chandler?
> *


30-40 MINUTES...................

HEY LOOK WERE NOT IGNORING YOU ANYMORE.....HAHAHA


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2006, 04:24 PM~5898121
> *30-40 MINUTES...................
> 
> HEY LOOK WERE NOT IGNORING YOU ANYMORE.....HAHAHA
> *



Appreciate it homie...like the luv I am getting now


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ALRIGHT GUYS I JUST HEARD CHALIO AND RICK ARE HOPING TONIGHT AT 7:30
AT FRANKS SHOP


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 3 2006, 02:58 PM~5897952
> *will do.... thats a good idea
> *


Hey Gibby if you find anyone to shorten your rear end, let me know too.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn you guys have 2 serial killers they cant seem to find. They don't know shit about them either! Crazyyyyy :uh: :uh:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2006, 12:23 PM~5896403
> *NO.......................FUCK YOU, YOU PIECE OF CHIT.
> GO AHEAD AND PRACTICE ON MY ROOF, FUK IT DO THE WHOLE CAR ...LOL
> *


Are you sure you have enough spray paint to do the whole car?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 3 2006, 03:40 PM~5897887
> *Don't feel too bad Chandler and Tempe are still eastside :biggrin: But yeah what trouble said is true, My friend  just got a 3800 sq ft 4bd 4 bth on the far west side for 325,000
> *


Yeah but he's gonna be close to his work.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2006, 04:34 PM~5898209
> *ALRIGHT GUYS I JUST HEARD CHALIO AND RICK ARE HOPING TONIGHT AT 7:30
> AT FRANKS SHOP
> *



all this b/s and no one comments on the hop??????  :dunno: 
someone take pictures, cuz were working on the truck tonight.....
old pictures, but same truck..... 


















bed, hood, doors, fenders, its almost a truck now!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 03:12 PM~5897609
> *I work at Countrywide in CA but when I move to AZ I will be workin at Countrywide in Chandler.  I work on computers all day...I am a I.T Analyst
> *




i got a home girl (goes by sweetsunshine on here) that works @ Countrywide in Chandler, 

from gilbert to Countrywide on Elliot & the 101, maybe 15 mintues..... or are you moving into the new building on Chandler Blvd? then you'll be close to my work... Adesa Auto Auction... on Chandler Blvd & 56th Street... 


PM me or 357in602 when you get to town..... :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 3 2006, 04:45 PM~5898263
> *Hey Gibby if you find anyone to shorten your rear end, let me know too.
> *


yes sir


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Aug 3 2006, 07:08 PM~5899367
> *all this b/s and no one comments on the hop??????   :dunno:
> someone take pictures, cuz were working on the truck tonight.....
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Aug 3 2006, 07:17 PM~5899425
> *i got a home girl (goes by sweetsunshine on here) that works @ Countrywide in Chandler,
> 
> from gilbert to Countrywide on Elliot & the 101, maybe 15 mintues..... or are you moving into the new building on Chandler Blvd? then you'll be close to my work... Adesa Auto Auction... on Chandler Blvd & 56th Street...
> ...


I am working at the 2555 W chandler blvd. I will hit you 2 up for sure...good looking out


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

whats up 805 i had fun last weekend dont worry about the car i fixed it


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Aug 3 2006, 10:24 PM~5900394
> *whats up 805 i had fun last weekend dont worry about the car i fixed it
> *



Damn foo I am glad! Hey my realtor in AZ forked out the $3000 deposit for us cause we just paid the mortgage here, we are broke. We should be moved out there around the 25th.


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

thats cool i feel u i just paid mind too hope u and ur lady felt welcomed at my house.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Aug 3 2006, 10:30 PM~5900429
> *thats cool i feel u i just paid mind too hope u and ur lady felt welcomed at my house.
> *



Hell ya you must us feel like we were part of the Fam homie! My g/f wants to hang out whenever you 2 are free once we move out there. Damn foo we need to change your name nad get you a Techniques signature


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

way to come thru knightstalker... I'm sure YOU'LL take some  


ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY.....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 10:14 PM~5900345
> *I am working at the 2555 W chandler blvd.  I will hit you 2 up for sure...good looking out
> *



man, thats just down the street from the crib... by the new CHANDLER FASHIONS mall..... its all UPITY (up it tee) around there....


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Aug 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5900466
> *man, thats just down the street from the crib... by the new CHANDLER FASHIONS mall..... its all UPITY (up it tee) around there....
> *



Ya when I went to see my new bldg and office last Friday I was like damn I fill like a balla. hahahaa


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

alright this is trouble logging in at franks shop 
we have been here for over 2 hours waiting 
fat ass burrito rick called scared and doesnt want to hop
said he has guacamole stuck in his teeth oh well talk shit and dont show up.........
............fuk you pull up or shut up, looks like you got tot shut up now sucka


and were here with out "dirty south" representing .........wtf


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2006, 10:37 PM~5900480
> *alright this is trouble logging in at franks shop
> we have been here for over 2 hours waiting
> fat ass burrito rick called scared and doesnt want to hop
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


if any of thats true, thats not good.... 2 hour wait for a hop tho, that sounds about right....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 3 2006, 10:37 PM~5900476
> *Ya when I went to see my new bldg and office last Friday I was like damn I fill like a balla.  hahahaa
> *



ok, calm down killa


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

fool thats cool hit me up later hea will change the name later


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

STREETLIFE!!! WHAT UP BIG NE NE :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Aug 3 2006, 10:41 PM~5900504
> *fool thats cool hit me up later hea will change the name later
> *


WE are having a going away party for me and Cindy Saturday...my other homies are mad and talking shit about leaving. I will hit you up


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot frank offered to pick up the car and tow it for free cuz they said they had no way of bringing it and they turned it down......... :0


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 3 2006, 10:42 PM~5900508
> *STREETLIFE!!!  WHAT UP BIG NE NE  :biggrin:
> *


cant tell......................."trouble" again here


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2006, 10:46 PM~5900533
> *oh yeah i forgot frank offered to pick up the car and tow it for free cuz they said they had no way of bringing it and they turned it down......... :0
> *


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2006, 10:47 PM~5900542
> *cant tell......................."trouble" again here
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP TROUBLE


----------



## aftermathfan (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2006, 10:47 PM~5900542
> *cant tell......................."trouble" again here
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TROUB'S YOU KNOW DIRTY SOUTH IS REPP'N EVERY DAY ALL DAY TELL CHALIO AND PANCHO TO HAVE A COLD ONE AND CHALIO SAVE YOUR SHIT HOMIE ! MAYBE IT WILL POP OF THIS WEEKEND. OOP BREAKING NEW'S RICK JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME TO GO DOWN THEIR TODD AND RICK ARE HEAD'N DOWN THEIR!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU IN 20 MINS . :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TROUB'S YOU KNOW DIRTY SOUTH IS REPP'N EVERY DAY ALL DAY TELL CHALIO AND PANCHO TO HAVE A COLD ONE AND CHALIO SAVE YOUR SHIT HOMIE ! MAYBE IT WILL POP OF THIS WEEKEND. OOP BREAKING NEW'S RICK JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME TO GO DOWN THEIR TODD AND RICK ARE HEAD'N DOWN THEIR!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU IN 20 MINS . :wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

STREET LIFE:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 3 2006, 11:00 PM~5900616
> *TROUB'S YOU  KNOW DIRTY SOUTH IS REPP'N  EVERY DAY ALL DAY TELL CHALIO AND PANCHO TO HAVE A COLD ONE AND CHALIO SAVE YOUR SHIT HOMIE ! MAYBE IT WILL POP OF THIS WEEKEND. OOP BREAKING NEW'S RICK JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME TO GO DOWN THEIR TODD AND RICK ARE HEAD'N DOWN THEIR!!!!!!!!!  SEE YOU IN 20 MINS . :wave:
> *


what up ed this is riderz 4 life are you coming down.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HEY PANCHO THEIR SAID YOU GUY'S AER GOING TO TODD'S SHOP !


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

SORRY IM SMOKED  THEY SAID YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO STREET LIFE TO HOPP!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 3 2006, 11:06 PM~5900647
> *HEY PANCHO THEIR SAID YOU GUY'S AER GOING TO TODD'S SHOP !
> *


fuk that and fuk them.......this is troubs
still waiting and also ready to roll let us know....WEB-SIDE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 4 2006, 12:04 AM~5900636
> *what up ed this is riderz 4 life are you coming down.
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE !


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP HOPPER'S IS IT GOING DOWN OR WHAT YOU KNOW IM COME'N FROM THE SOUTH!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 3 2006, 11:18 PM~5900733
> *WHAT'S UP HOPPER'S IS IT GOING DOWN OR WHAT YOU KNOW IM COME'N FROM THE SOUTH!
> *


I THINK THEY ARE :0 
SCARED 

I


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2006, 11:24 PM~5900759
> *I THINK THEY ARE :0
> SCARED
> 
> ...


 HOPPERS602 :twak: Trouble


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 3 2006, 11:29 PM~5900786
> *HOPPERS602 :twak: Trouble
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 3 2006, 11:18 PM~5900733
> *WHAT'S UP HOPPER'S IS IT GOING DOWN OR WHAT YOU KNOW IM COME'N FROM THE SOUTH!
> *


let me call them cuse im at home


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 3 2006, 11:31 PM~5900793
> *let me call them cuse im at home
> *


jamal is on his way to todds its going down


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

fuk that.........were on our way pull up or close those doors..... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just called there waiting for them to get there


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

whos going


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 3 2006, 11:33 PM~5900804
> *jamal is on his way to todds its going down
> *



haha mutta fuker he is here with us jack ass


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

fuck it im going


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2006, 11:35 PM~5900819
> *haha  mutta fuker he is here with us jack ass
> *


hey jack ass he just left my house dickhead


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey trouble yours a jack ass


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: :uh: FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT... I CAME HOME.. .GOTTA WORK AT 6...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2006, 11:55 PM~5900900
> *:angry:  :uh: FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT... I CAME HOME.. .GOTTA WORK AT 6...
> *


they only took 5 hours to hop :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2006, 12:10 AM~5900954
> *they only took 5 hours to hop :biggrin:
> *



YEAH... 5HRS THEN YOU LEFT... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I'LL POST SOME PICS UP OF WHAT I TOOK WHILE AT FRANKS... WAITING... NO HOPPING ACTION THO...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2006, 12:17 AM~5900977
> *YEAH... 5HRS THEN YOU LEFT... :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah i have to be at work at 6 am


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOODNIGHT FUCKERS... POST UP WHAT HAPPENED AT TODD'S... :happysad:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

MY OLD BLUE 4 DOOR CADDY LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2006, 12:23 AM~5900994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I could always count on you to post some good pics homie. Good Job!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 4 2006, 12:26 AM~5901005
> *MY OLD BLUE 4 DOOR CADDY LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it does....


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

COME OUT WITH SOMETHING ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 4 2006, 12:29 AM~5901013
> *
> *


Did you go to the hop?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up az whats cracking so weres the hop at


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

NO,HAVEN'T BEEN 2 A HOP FOR A WHILE,BEEN WORKING ON MY CARS HOMIE,DID YOU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 4 2006, 12:32 AM~5901026
> *NO,HAVEN'T BEEN 2 A HOP FOR A WHILE,BEEN WORKING ON MY CARS HOMIE,DID YOU
> *


I went but they were taking forever so I left.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 4 2006, 12:31 AM~5901024
> *whats up az whats cracking so weres the hop at
> *


Whats up Smiley? The hop wuz at Franks shop but I didn't see no action. They were probably waiting till I left. :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

THEY ALWAYS TAKE 4 EVER :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 4 2006, 12:45 AM~5901058
> *THEY ALWAYS TAKE 4 EVER :biggrin:
> *


There all ballers and can afford to miss work....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

some things never change i used to work for frank at the shop i think u got me the adapters for a nissan centra a while back i drive the orange caddi


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

I DON'T WORK HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

ANYBODY NEED 93 CADDY FLEETWOOD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 4 2006, 12:47 AM~5901068
> *some things never change  i used to work for frank at the shop  i think u got me the adapters for a nissan centra a while back  i drive the orange caddi
> *


Man i dont remember, but I do sure appriciate the business.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 4 2006, 12:49 AM~5901073
> *I DON'T WORK HAHA :biggrin:
> *


I dont have a 9-5, I work when ever I want to and that sure ass hell aint at 6 am........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh my god if you missed tonights hop you missed alot hold on here it comes


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok trouble and hoppers602 started talking shit and yelling cause trouble served hoppers so hoppers took a swing at trouble and before you knew it chalio knocked hoppers out then todd ran up and rick and todd started fighting then i knocked trouble out and all of a sudden frankie phx rider started shooting at everybody i started to run away and i saw jamal crying in the corner so i had to save him. when we turned around joe from new image the green elco started his car and ran over frankie and he squirted all over the road. and frank teamblowme just stood there laughing at everyone i cant believe frank :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............................................

I should of been there, i bet it was fun to watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:around: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

stupid you got served


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 01:56 AM~5901199
> *stupid you got served
> *


Well at least i have HYDROS to get served with ESTUPIT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 4 2006, 02:01 AM~5901209
> *Well at least i have HYDROS to get served with ESTUPIT
> *


dam that was fucking low blow and thats all i thought about tonight where the fuck are my switches


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 02:02 AM~5901213
> *dam that was fucking low blow and thats all i thought about tonight where the fuck are my switches
> *


In your back pocket


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MUST CUT CADDY MUST CUT CADDY NO CUT CADDY MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 4 2006, 02:03 AM~5901216
> *In your back pocket
> *


MORE LIKE IN MY LADIES POCKET SHE WONT GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Naw you don't want to do that. You might get served by Trouble


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 4 2006, 02:05 AM~5901224
> *Naw you don't want to do that. You might get served Trouble
> *


MAN YOU PUNCHING LOW TONIGHT IS IT CAUSE YOU GOT YOUR ASS WHOPPED TONIGHT


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

I got to go meme. I'll beat you up more 2maro


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ALRIGHT LATERS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LICKY LICKY THE FOLLOWING IS NOT A TEST TO THE BOTTOM NO BRAS NO DRAWERS LICKY LICKY


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

GO TO BED ALREADY SHIT


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2006, 12:27 AM~5901007
> *I could always count on you to post some good pics homie. Good Job!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



was that you in the truck ben???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Good Morning AZ :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2006, 12:27 AM~5901007
> *I could always count on you to post some good pics homie. Good Job!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YOU KNOW I GOT IT COVERED HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 01:34 AM~5901156
> *ok trouble and hoppers602 started talking shit and yelling cause trouble served hoppers so hoppers took a swing at trouble and before you knew it chalio knocked hoppers out then todd ran up and rick and todd started fighting then i knocked trouble out and all of a sudden frankie phx rider started shooting at everybody i started to run away and i saw jamal crying in the corner so i had to save him. when we turned around joe from new image the green elco started his car and ran over frankie and he squirted all over the road. and frank teamblowme just stood there laughing at everyone i cant believe frank :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY... TOO BAD WHAT REALLY WENT DOWN WAS CLOSE TO THIS..  SAD


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angry: i wanna go to sleep :scrutinize: :burn:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 01:34 AM~5901156
> *ok trouble and hoppers602 started talking shit and yelling cause trouble served hoppers so hoppers took a swing at trouble and before you knew it chalio knocked hoppers out then todd ran up and rick and todd started fighting then i knocked trouble out and all of a sudden frankie phx rider started shooting at everybody i started to run away and i saw jamal crying in the corner so i had to save him. when we turned around joe from new image the green elco started his car and ran over frankie and he squirted all over the road. and frank teamblowme just stood there laughing at everyone i cant believe frank :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: You've been watching too many movies, but that shit wuz funny.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 4 2006, 03:43 AM~5901292
> *was that you in the truck ben???
> *


Yes sir...... Want to buy it? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 12:34 AM~5901156
> *ok trouble and hoppers602 started talking shit and yelling cause trouble served hoppers so hoppers took a swing at trouble and before you knew it chalio knocked hoppers out then todd ran up and rick and todd started fighting then i knocked trouble out and all of a sudden frankie phx rider started shooting at everybody i started to run away and i saw jamal crying in the corner so i had to save him. when we turned around joe from new image the green elco started his car and ran over frankie and he squirted all over the road. and frank teamblowme just stood there laughing at everyone i cant believe frank :biggrin:
> *


 
Hahaha! Sounds better than what was really happening at Franks last night, it was cool just kicking back over there and waiting for Rick to show up again. 

Sometimes its better to kick back with your buddys then it is to watch a few jackasses sling spit back and forth to each other trying to make it on the next "dvd".


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

BLUE YOU ARE A STRAIGHT JACKASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 4 2006, 07:22 AM~5901609
> *:angry:  i wanna go to sleep  :scrutinize:  :burn:
> *



I WANNA GO HOME :banghead:  :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2006, 09:08 AM~5902060
> *I WANNA GO HOME  :banghead:    :tears:
> *


ME TO AND GO TO SLEEP :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON? RICK CALL'S ME AT 3:30 A.M SAYING THAT HIM AND HIS BOY'S ARE OUT THEIR FIGHTING WITH TROUBLE ,CHALIO AND HIS BRO YOU KNOW WE SEE EACH OTHEIR EVERY WEEK END. SO WHAT THE FUCK! IF YOUR TALK'N SHIT AND YOU CANT TAKE IT JUST STAY HOME! DONT TRY TO INVOLVE ANY ONE ELSE INTO YOUR SHIT! BECAUSE WERE ALL FREIND'S. SO WHAT IM GONNA DO FROM NOW ON IM HIREING HOPP SECUERTY FOR ALL HOPP'S!! OH YA AND THEIR WILL BE NO DRINK'N OR SMOKE'N JUST SODI POP O.K.............    WHO DO I SOUND LIKE??? NA IM JUST FUCK'N WITH YOU I DONT GIVE A SHIT BOY'S JUST BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU GO OUT TO PLAY........................ BIG ED.......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 4 2006, 08:36 AM~5902197
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON? RICK CALL'S ME AT 3:30 A.M SAYING THAT HIM AND HIS BOY'S ARE OUT THEIR FIGHTING WITH TROUBLE ,CHALIO AND HIS BRO YOU KNOW WE SEE EACH OTHEIR EVERY WEEK END. SO WHAT THE FUCK! IF YOUR TALK'N SHIT AND YOU CANT TAKE IT JUST STAY HOME! DONT TRY TO INVOLVE ANY ONE ELSE INTO YOUR SHIT! BECAUSE WERE ALL FREIND'S. SO WHAT IM GONNA DO FROM NOW ON IM HIREING HOPP SECUERTY FOR ALL HOPP'S!! OH YA AND THEIR WILL BE NO DRINK'N OR SMOKE'N JUST SODI POP O.K.............         WHO DO I SOUND LIKE??? NA IM JUST FUCK'N WITH YOU I DONT GIVE A SHIT BOY'S JUST BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU GO OUT TO PLAY........................ BIG ED.......
> *


 :thumbsup: Words of Wisdom


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Who did the striping and leafing on this caddy?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Come on Trouble your being to Quiet!!!




What up Folks. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 4 2006, 11:27 AM~5902684
> *Who did the striping and leafing on this caddy?
> 
> 
> ...


CHAVO(602 5744178) STRIPE'N


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK YOU RANDY


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BLUE 7 WHAT' POPP'N THIS IS DIRTY SOUTH!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT BE GOING SOFT ON US WHEN I READ YOUR POST :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

WHAT'S UP TROUBLE HOW WAS FIGHT? THIS IS DIRTY SOUTH


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SO WHERES THE HOP TONIGHT


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

what up everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 11:52 AM~5902809
> *WHAT UP HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT BE GOING SOFT ON US WHEN I READ YOUR POST :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU READ ALL OF IT! SOFT YOU MUST NOT KNOW ME HOMIE "NEVER".


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

It was hard getting up at 5 this morning


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 4 2006, 12:54 PM~5902820
> *WHAT'S UP TROUBLE HOW WAS FIGHT? THIS IS DIRTY SOUTH
> *



WUTTS UP............WHAT FIGHT :dunno:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

WITH RICK?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 4 2006, 11:58 AM~5902850
> *DID YOU READ ALL OF IT! SOFT YOU MUST NOT KNOW ME HOMIE  "NEVER".
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS SAYING THE FIRST PART I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK THEN THE REST GOT BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FRANKIE YOU GET REINCARNATED OR WHAT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 4 2006, 11:36 AM~5902727
> *Come on Trouble your being to Quiet!!!
> What up Folks. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Leonard??? Long drive to work, huh??? :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ALL THESE PEOPLE HERE AND NOBODY TALKING HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 11:52 AM~5902809
> *WHAT UP HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT BE GOING SOFT ON US WHEN I READ YOUR POST :biggrin:
> *


 "Big Ed" Soft, I think I seen it happen once. Now that I think about it it wasnt him................


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 4 2006, 12:25 PM~5903027
> *"Big Ed" Soft, I think I seen it happen once. Now that I think about it  it wasnt him................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 4 2006, 12:26 PM~5903039
> *:biggrin:
> *


NEVER I DONT EVEN EAT SOFT SERVE ICE CREAM!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 4 2006, 12:30 PM~5903067
> *NEVER I DONT EVEN EAT SOFT SERVE ICE CREAM!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

whats going on az


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHEN THE KICKIT STOP OUT HERE? :thumbsup:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

FUK BLUE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 4 2006, 11:59 AM~5903263
> *FUK BLUE
> *


Thats what I said........


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2006, 01:05 PM~5903317
> *Thats what I said........
> *



what up art buck


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

This is my homies business, send him your glass, mirrors, and metal and he can engrave anything you want. These are some he has done recently...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 4 2006, 12:17 PM~5903403
> *This is my homies business, send him your glass, mirrors, and metal and he can engrave anything you want.  These are some he has done recently...
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 4 2006, 01:17 PM~5903403
> *This is my homies business, send him your glass, mirrors, and metal and he can engrave anything you want.  These are some he has done recently...
> 
> 
> ...


His website is www.masterengraver4life.com I need to update it still, so its still under construction


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

any shows in AZ coming up?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ..... JUST COMING THRU FROM OMAHA NEBRASKA SHOWING SOME LOVE...... SHIT YALL HAVE OVER 1000 PAGES... KEEP SWANGIN IN THE AZ

BIG RATT
COLDBLOODED RIDAZ


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 4 2006, 12:30 PM~5903067
> *NEVER I DONT EVEN EAT SOFT SERVE ICE CREAM!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Aug 4 2006, 01:53 PM~5903688
> *WHATS UP AZ..... JUST COMING THRU FROM OMAHA NEBRASKA SHOWING SOME LOVE...... SHIT YALL HAVE OVER 1000 PAGES... KEEP SWANGIN IN THE AZ
> 
> BIG RATT
> ...


What's up??? You guys are some cool and crazy ass dudes! :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2006, 04:08 PM~5904193
> *What's up???  You guys are some cool and crazy ass dudes!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP HOMEGIRL I WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH THAT ORDER WAS AND WHEN WILL IT BE HERE IN OMAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Jen, how are you doing?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SEE EVERYONE AT THE HOP TONIGHT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 4 2006, 04:24 PM~5904661
> *SEE EVERYONE AT THE HOP TONIGHT
> *


Where and when?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WERE R U GUYS HOPPIN AT?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 4 2006, 04:42 PM~5904731
> *WERE R U GUYS HOPPIN AT?
> *


x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 4 2006, 04:42 PM~5904731
> *WERE R U GUYS HOPPIN AT?
> *


X 3


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* WHO'S DOWN?*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2006, 08:47 PM~5905954
> *WHO'S DOWN?</span></span>
> *


You need to hop your caddy and take pics at the same time!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHICH SONIC'S?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2006, 10:47 PM~5905954
> *  WHO'S DOWN?
> *


HELL YA I'LL HOPP AT LEAST THAT SOMETHING TO DO 
!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 4 2006, 05:24 PM~5904661
> *SEE EVERYONE AT THE HOP TONIGHT
> *


YOU GOT EVERY ONE HIPED FUCKER THERE IS NO HOPP PINCHIE TROUBLE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

ANY HOPS AT SONIC TOMORROW NIGHT?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

CAN SOMEOME TELL ME WERE IT'S AT?


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

i thinki its on like 50-somthnin and baseline??? im not shure tho bro pm someone


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *MISS V*_@Aug 5 2006, 12:16 AM~5906452
> *ANY HOPS AT SONIC TOMORROW NIGHT?
> *


O.K MISS.V


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 4 2006, 11:30 PM~5906523
> *CAN SOMEOME TELL ME WERE IT'S AT?
> *


51 Ave & Baseline Rd


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 4 2006, 11:30 PM~5906523
> *CAN SOMEOME TELL ME WERE IT'S AT?
> *


Where you at? PM me I'll give you directions


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

yep i was rite!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 5 2006, 12:30 AM~5906523
> *CAN SOMEOME TELL ME WERE IT'S AT?
> *


THE SONIC'S IS ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER .YOU PULL RITE IN AND ORDER A #6 WITH MAYO AND MUSTARD. WITH TOT'S AND SEE THE HOPP AND THEN BRING ME THE #6 THANK YOU!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

THANKS GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 4 2006, 11:40 PM~5906591
> *THE SONIC'S IS ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER .YOU PULL RITE IN AND ORDER A #6 WITH MAYO AND MUSTARD. WITH TOT'S AND SEE THE HOPP AND THEN BRING ME THE #6 THANK YOU!
> *


 :roflmao: FUCKEN ED :roflmao:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin homies? Can't wait till I can start making it to the cruise nights at Sonic. Shit I have never even been to a sonic before, I want to try the food. Soon  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up NeNe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Ready for the trip :banghead:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:41 AM~5906598
> *:roflmao: FUCKEN  ED :roflmao:
> *


ARE YOU GOING LEONARD CAUSE IM HUNGRY !


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

bring me somthin too!!lol j/p


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 4 2006, 11:44 PM~5906621
> *ARE YOU GOING LEONARD CAUSE IM HUNGRY !
> *


You know i'll pick something up for you HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:46 AM~5906631
> *You know i'll pick something up for you HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE LEONARD!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FUCK IT! IM GOING TO TACQUITO!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 4 2006, 11:40 PM~5906591
> *THE SONIC'S IS ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER .YOU PULL RITE IN AND ORDER A #6 WITH MAYO AND MUSTARD. WITH TOT'S AND SEE THE HOPP AND THEN BRING ME THE #6 THANK YOU!
> *


Tell him to get me one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ya get one for my home my gurl her frend and my dog.......... j/p homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Big Ed, Frank?


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:08 AM~5906776
> *Whats up Big Ed, Frank?
> *



whats up ben


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 4 2006, 11:40 PM~5906591
> *THE SONIC'S IS ON 51ST AVE AND BASELINE ON THE SOUTH EAST CORNER .YOU PULL RITE IN AND ORDER A #6 WITH MAYO AND MUSTARD. WITH TOT'S AND SEE THE HOPP AND THEN BRING ME THE #6 THANK YOU!
> *


I THINK ED IS TO HARD TO EAT FOOD LIKE THAT HE NEED A NAIL SANDWICH :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DID ANYONE GO TO SONICS AND WHATS UP FOOOOOOLSSS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:17 AM~5906806
> *whats up ben
> *


Nothin just chillin, wuz there a hop 2night or trouble wuz just bullshiting?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:24 AM~5906831
> *DID ANYONE GO TO SONICS AND WHATS UP FOOOOOOLSSS
> *


I thought Sonics wuz tomorrow


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:29 AM~5906846
> *I thought Sonics wuz tomorrow
> *


OH FUCK THE SUN HAS COMPLETELY FRIED WHAT BRAINS I HAD LEFT FUCK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:31 AM~5906859
> *OH FUCK THE SUN HAS COMPLETELY FRIED WHAT BRAINS I HAD LEFT FUCK
> *


Its ok, if you ever get lost and forget where your at , call me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:32 AM~5906866
> *Its ok, if you ever get lost and forget where your at , call me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHAT UP FRANK, HOPPERS AND NEW BOOTIES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:33 AM~5906867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


R u going to Sonics 2morrow, "REMEMBER SOOOONNNNIIICCCSSSS" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:35 AM~5906875
> *R u going to Sonics 2morrow,    "REMEMBER SOOOONNNNIIICCCSSSS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE IF YOU GIVE ME GOOD DIRECTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:27 AM~5906843
> *Nothin just chillin, wuz there a hop 2night or trouble wuz just bullshiting?
> *



I think trouble @ rick went to dinner


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:37 AM~5906885
> *I think trouble @ rick went to dinner
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:36 AM~5906880
> *MAYBE IF YOU GIVE ME GOOD DIRECTIONS :biggrin:
> *


yEAH i'LL PROBABLY GO TOO. HOPEFULY MY CAR IS READY FOR TOMORROW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:37 AM~5906885
> *I think trouble @ rick went to dinner
> *


AND A MOVIE AFTERWARDS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:38 AM~5906888
> *yEAH i'LL PROBABLY GO TOO. HOPEFULY MY CAR IS READY FOR TOMORROW
> *


MY LADY IS PISSED OFF CAUSE IM ABOUT TO BUY THIS 63 AND SHE AINT GETTING HER WASTE OF MONEY SHIT SO SHE AINT TALKING TO ME SO I THINK SONIC IT IS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:41 AM~5906900
> *:biggrin:
> MY LADY IS PISSED OFF CAUSE IM ABOUT TO BUY THIS 63 AND SHE AINT GETTING HER WASTE OF MONEY SHIT SO SHE AINT TALKING TO ME SO I THINK SONIC IT IS
> *


I THINK ITS THE SEASON CAUSE MY LADY HAS BEEN TRIPPIN FOR STUPID SHIT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:34 AM~5906872
> *WHAT UP FRANK, HOPPERS AND NEW BOOTIES
> *



what up blue


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:47 AM~5906915
> *what up blue
> *


HEY FRANK ARE YOU GOING TO BE ON FOR A WHILE SO I COULD SEND YOU A PM?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

UNFUCKEN BELIEVABLE THERE WAS THIS LOUD ASS NOISE RIGHT NOW SOUNDED LIKE A CAR DROVE THROUGH THE WALL SO I GO TO LOOK AND NOTHING BUT I HEAR WATER RUNNING SO LOOK IN THE GARAGE THE FUCKEN WATER HEATER EXPLODED THERES PIECES EVERYWHERE AND WATER EVERYWHERE :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:49 AM~5906922
> *UNFUCKEN BELIEVABLE THERE WAS THIS LOUD ASS NOISE RIGHT NOW SOUNDED LIKE A CAR DROVE THROUGH THE WALL SO I GO TO LOOK AND NOTHING BUT I HEAR WATER RUNNING SO LOOK IN THE GARAGE THE FUCKEN WATER HEATER EXPLODED THERES PIECES EVERYWHERE AND WATER EVERYWHERE :angry:
> *


WATCH OUT IT COULD'VE BEEN THE BASELINE RAPIST THAT DID IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:53 AM~5906929
> *WATCH OUT IT COULD'VE BEEN THE BASELINE RAPIST THAT DID IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JACKASS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:54 AM~5906931
> *JACKASS :biggrin:
> *


AND YOUR ASS IS WHAT HE WANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:56 AM~5906933
> *AND YOUR ASS IS WHAT HE WANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:56 AM~5906934
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WUZ THE WATER HEATER GAS OR ELECTRIC


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:58 AM~5906937
> *WUZ THE WATER HEATER GAS OR ELECTRIC
> *


ELECTRIC DONT KNOW WHY IT BLEW UP


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 12:48 AM~5906920
> *HEY FRANK ARE YOU GOING TO BE ON FOR A WHILE SO I COULD SEND YOU A PM?
> *


Sure just looking at some pictures check this one of my shop from 1992 on central


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 12:59 AM~5906938
> *ELECTRIC DONT KNOW WHY IT BLEW UP
> *


DAMN THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT. DID YOU GET UNDER CONTROL?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:59 AM~5906939
> *Sure just looking at some pictures check this one of my shop from 1992 on central
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I REMEMBER THAT SHOP. DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS. THAT RED BOMB WUZ THE ONE THAT WUZ JUICED HUH?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 01:00 AM~5906943
> *DAMN THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT. DID YOU GET UNDER CONTROL?
> *


YEA SHUT THE MAIN WATER OFF AND FIGURE IT OUT IN THE MORNING
ONLY PROBLEM STILL DRAINING 50 GALLON TANK LOTS OF WATER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 01:03 AM~5906952
> *YEA SHUT THE MAIN WATER OFF AND FIGURE IT OUT IN THE MORNING
> ONLY PROBLEM STILL DRAINING 50 GALLON TANK LOTS OF WATER
> *


NOW YOU CANT TAKE A SHOWER.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 01:05 AM~5906955
> *NOW YOU CANT TAKE A SHOWER.
> *


YOU HAD TO REMIND ME I WAS WASHING SOME TOWELS SO I COULD TAKE A SHOWER HOW FUCKED GOING JUST TAKE A COLD FAST SHOWER IN THE AM
MAYBE :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 5 2006, 01:10 AM~5906967
> *YOU HAD TO REMIND ME I WAS WASHING SOME TOWELS SO I COULD TAKE A SHOWER HOW FUCKED GOING JUST TAKE A COLD FAST SHOWER IN THE AM
> MAYBE :angry:
> *


WASH YO ASS PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K THATS FUCKED UP . COLD WATER REALLY AINT THAT COLD RIGHT NOW................


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 01:02 AM~5906948
> *SHIT I REMEMBER THAT SHOP. DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS. THAT RED BOMB WUZ THE ONE THAT WUZ JUICED HUH?
> *


sure do check this old pic out 1986


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 01:12 AM~5906976
> *sure do check this old pic out 1986
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 01:12 AM~5906976
> *sure do check this old pic out 1986
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HAIR, I MEAN NICE CAR


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY BLUE, NOW YOUR LADY IS REALLY GOING TO BE MAD AT YOU. YOU BOUGHT A NEW 63 AND YOU HAVE A BLOWN UP WATER HEATER. I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey blue check this pic out


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FRANK I'LL CALL YOU TOMORROW, BLUE GOOD LUCK ON THE WATER HEATER SITUATION, AND THE O'LADY........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT LADIES, ITS SLEEPY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 4 2006, 10:31 PM~5906206
> *You need to hop your caddy and take pics at the same time!
> *



:twak: :nono: HELL NO FOOL... 

WAIT... I'LL HOP IT IF YOU HOP YOUR 64! :cheesy:

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:0 :0 
















Now all I need is a grill, hood and headlight bezel :biggrin: 








What's in my driveway!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 5 2006, 07:55 AM~5907426
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU SUCK FRED !*


J/K LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 01:12 AM~5906976
> *sure do check this old pic out 1986
> 
> 
> ...


I just seen that Eddies car in someones garage here on lay it low


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:59 AM~5906939
> *Sure just looking at some pictures check this one of my shop from 1992 on central
> 
> 
> ...


Shit those were the GOOD OL DAYS. :biggrin: When girls were girls and guys were guys and Blue wasn't around!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 08:29 AM~5907662
> *I just seen that Eddies car in someones garage here on lay it low
> *


Whats up Big Leonard!  

I thought that I would call you that since everyone these days puts the word big in front of their name.......i member when it was just Big Ed (Spirit) and Big Rich (Majestics) and they were big!.....anyways, just talking a little shit for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2006, 09:34 AM~5907694
> *Whats up Big Leonard!
> 
> I thought that I would call you that since everyone these days puts the word big in front of their name.......i member when it was just Big Ed (Spirit) and Big Rich (Majestics) and they were big!.....anyways, just talking a little shit for no reason whatsoever.
> *


What up FOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.........................................




I thought i would call you that since Blue does.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

whats up art...hoppers602...? :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 5 2006, 09:39 AM~5907719
> * whats up art...hoppers602...? :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAZZZZ UP...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:59 AM~5906939
> *Sure just looking at some pictures check this one of my shop from 1992 on central
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those days...............................


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

damm.....................i remember dat....central was da shit back then......my uncle use 2 always take me down 2 central..


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up Ed .what up Foolish one :wave: you comen ouy 2nite?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP GUYS, SO IT ON 2 NIGHT AT SONIC. I'LL BE A WHITE 83 FLEETWOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

sonic?????????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2006, 02:02 AM~5906948
> *SHIT I REMEMBER THAT SHOP. DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS. THAT RED BOMB WUZ THE ONE THAT WUZ JUICED HUH?
> *


THAT WAS MY RED BOMBITA! YA IT WAS LIFTED 2 PUMP'S AND ACUMALATER'S 2 BATT.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

What up Stan


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 5 2006, 10:01 AM~5907803
> *sonic?????????????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Come on you don't know about Sonics :twak: Every Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2006, 10:34 AM~5907694
> *Whats up Big Leonard!
> 
> I thought that I would call you that since everyone these days puts the word big in front of their name.......i member when it was just Big Ed (Spirit) and Big Rich (Majestics) and they were big!.....anyways, just talking a little shit for no reason whatsoever.
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG ART! HA HA


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 10:53 AM~5907777
> *What up Ed .what up Foolish one :wave: you comen ouy 2nite?
> *


YAY YAY


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 5 2006, 10:55 AM~5907786
> *WHATS UP GUYS, SO IT ON 2 NIGHT AT SONIC.  I'LL BE A WHITE 83 FLEETWOOD :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL BE IN THE WHITE 90 4 DOOR.CADI


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N PANCHO?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 10:06 AM~5907824
> *Come on you don't know about Sonics :twak: Every Saturday :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 10:06 AM~5907824
> *Come on you don't know about Sonics :twak: Every Saturday :biggrin:
> *


j/k...........................................yes i no about sonic :biggrin: maybe ill cruise down there 2 nite :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 5 2006, 10:24 AM~5907884
> *j/k...........................................yes i no about sonic :biggrin: maybe ill cruise down there 2 nite :biggrin:
> *


OTay i thought i was going to have to give you more of these :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 5 2006, 08:39 AM~5907719
> * whats up art...hoppers602...? :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup D-boy!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 5 2006, 09:17 AM~5907861
> *WHAT'S UP BIG ART! HA HA
> *


What sup Big ED!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BUBBZinAZ, BackyardAZ, Art Buck, hoppers602, SouthCentralTrueBlue, Teamblowme602, DIRTY SOUTH, 94sikdeville602, blazed out


whats up guys! everyone ready for SONIC tonight.... hopefully everyone kissed and made up...


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

AW....................Shit Bubzzzzzzz..... in the house


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 5 2006, 09:24 AM~5907884
> *j/k...........................................yes i no about sonic :biggrin: maybe ill cruise down there 2 nite :biggrin:
> *


Lets roll then!!!!!!!!! call me foolio!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 10:34 AM~5907914
> *AW....................Shit Bubzzzzzzz..... in the house
> *





just woke up, worked on the regal and caprice all night.... 
you @ work? might need to make the trip out there today to acquire some parts... :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2006, 10:35 AM~5907916
> *Lets roll then!!!!!!!!!  call me foolio!
> *


u got it.... :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Whats up big ed here's a old pic


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 10:47 AM~5908029
> *Whats up big ed here's a old pic
> 
> 
> ...




damn, i like those colors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that shit is clean


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 09:47 AM~5908029
> *Whats up big ed here's a old pic
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Frank!........Nice pics, I remember that you guys had some of the badest rides at all the shows and on Central  you guys motivated alot of us newbies back in the day to step up our game.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of a 63 conv back in 2000 single pump


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*Memories!!!!*










I miss my g-ride  :tears:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

WHAT UP FRANK WHAT UP ED?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2006, 12:13 PM~5908109
> *Memories!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT WAS YOU HOMIE "HELL YA"


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 5 2006, 12:19 PM~5908125
> *WHAT UP FRANK WHAT UP ED?
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE ! DO YOU HAVE THE METHALANIUME CRYSTALS I ORDERD FOR MY INHOUSER.


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOP LAST NIGHT. ILL GO DOWN TODAY


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

I THOUGHT YOU LIKE THE OUTHOUSER BETTER


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 11:47 AM~5908029
> *Whats up big ed here's a old pic
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT WAS A MIN. A GO! "DAMN I MISS THEM DAY'S"


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 5 2006, 12:25 PM~5908144
> *SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOP LAST NIGHT. ILL GO DOWN TODAY
> *


THERE WAS AFUCKEN HOPP LAST NIGHT WAS IT A SECRET OR WHAT ?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

just a couple more 








painted by Vicious








Tim's Mazda!

I'll have to get some old pics at home these are all that I had here at work.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 5 2006, 10:19 AM~5908126
> *DAMN THAT WAS YOU HOMIE "HELL YA"
> *


Yup that was me!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

COOL


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 5 2006, 12:26 PM~5908149
> *I THOUGHT YOU LIKE THE OUTHOUSER BETTER
> *


DAMN I REALY NEEDED THEM .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

PANCHO JOE CAME BYE RITE NOW.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

HERE'S A PIC OF TIM'S TRUCK


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Ed arn't you guys having something at Roosevelt Park this weekend, on Alta Vista?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up Rouge I SEE YOU


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 01:05 PM~5908274
> *Hey Ed arn't you guys having something at Roosevelt Park this weekend, on Alta Vista?
> *


WERE JUST GETTING TOGETHER AND INVITED SOME PEOPLE TO COME CHILL YOUR MOR THAN WELCOME TO COME AND KICK IT ! MAYBE YOU CAN BRING THE 4 I NOW THEIR BRING'N SOME CAR'S OUT JUST FOR FUN YOU KNOW AT 5.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 5 2006, 11:30 AM~5908159
> *THERE WAS AFUCKEN HOPP LAST NIGHT WAS IT A SECRET OR WHAT ?
> *


hell yea


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FRANK IM LEAVE'N KNOW I'LL SEE YOU IN 20 MINS.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 5 2006, 12:06 PM~5908278
> *What up Rouge I SEE YOU
> *


what up hoppers602 u drop tha donk off


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Does anyone know of a store similar to Loopers of Mesa, but in the Phoenix area? I need to buy some new motor, transmission mounts, and a bunch of misc. things to put my engine back into my '64. Preferably something open on the weekends. 

thx


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

There's the Loper's on Indian School and I believe its around 7th st. Been a while since I've been down there.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

THE TRUUCHA VIDEO'S HAVE ARRIVED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


We'll be here until about 7 tonight!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OOOO, hold one for me Jen! If I don't get it today, I'll be in during the week


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WEST CRACKIN AZ


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 5 2006, 11:23 AM~5908317
> *hell yea
> 
> 
> ...


homies need to tell me where the hop at


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*IT'S PICTURE TIME* :biggrin: Let me know what you think...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*I LIKE THESE NEXT COUPLE PICS ALOT* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

AND THESE...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THESE TOO... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:happysad: LAST ONES... I PROMISE.. :biggrin: IT WAS ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT... NEXT SATURDAY WILL BE EVEN BETTER...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TIME FOR MIMIS... :cheesy:


GOOD MORNING AND GOODNIGHT AZ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Cool pics Knightstalker!!
Was there a good turnout?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2006, 04:53 AM~5911447
> *TIME FOR MIMIS... :cheesy:
> GOOD MORNING AND GOODNIGHT AZ...
> *


Stalker! Those pics were the shit!!!!!! Great job, and yes it was anoter good time!!


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone down to hop today???got a hot caddy ready to go


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2006, 10:46 AM~5912220
> *Stalker!  Those pics were the shit!!!!!!  Great job, and yes it was anoter good time!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 6 2006, 11:49 AM~5912240
> *anyone down to hop today???got a hot caddy ready to go
> *


YA AND IM GONNA IM GONNA HOPP ALL OVER YOUR ASS SO WATCH YOUR SELF FOOL ! WILLY YUM BLHAAAAAA...... OH YA THAT'S AFTER I GET MY MOTOR MOUNT'S FIXED ! OH YA I ALMOST FORGOT WERE ON THE SAME TEAM NEVER MIND.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 6 2006, 10:49 AM~5912240
> *anyone down to hop today???got a hot caddy ready to go
> *



hurry up and get to the shop.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

nice picturs knightstalker, as alwasy!!! 

no drama, fine rides, and hella cool people, even TROUBLE was on good behavior.... .:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice pics Nightstalker, your da man............Get your camera ready for today :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Aug 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5911984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

*THANKS GUYS... APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENTS*


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

good pictures knightstalker, were gonna have to start paying you homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 6 2006, 07:04 PM~5914317
> *good pictures knightstalker, were gonna have to start paying you homie...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 NOT A BAD IDEA... :biggrin: 

NAH BUT I DO IT JUST FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING... I MEAN, IF I'M OUT THERE FUCKIT... I'LL TAKE SOME PICS AND SHARE EM WITH THE AZ HOMIES...  

THX FOR THE PROPS


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2006, 07:08 PM~5914335
> *:0 NOT A BAD IDEA...  :biggrin:
> 
> NAH BUT I DO IT JUST FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING...  I MEAN, IF I'M OUT THERE FUCKIT... I'LL TAKE SOME PICS AND SHARE EM WITH THE AZ HOMIES...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

TAKEN BY IVAN, REPPIN MESA, ESTILOW!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Miss V, how are you doing?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT UP BEN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 6 2006, 10:44 PM~5915743
> *WHAT UP BEN!
> *


Nada , just chillin, how wuz the park today?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *MISS V*_@Aug 6 2006, 10:43 PM~5915737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 I liked the pearl he had on that car... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Que ondas, nightstalker


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2006, 11:45 PM~5915748
> *Nada , just chillin, how wuz the park today?
> *


YOU KNOW DRINK'N CARNE ASADA ,OLDIE'S ,HORSE SHOES, TU SABE'S


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 6 2006, 10:49 PM~5915770
> *YOU KNOW DRINK'N CARNE ASADA ,OLDIE'S ,HORSE SHOES, TU SABE'S
> *


Damn man, I wuz working today and didnt have a chance to go, ayi a la otra....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2006, 10:49 PM~5915768
> *Que ondas, nightstalker
> *



Chillin fool...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2006, 10:55 PM~5915805
> *Chillin fool...
> *


My kids start school tomorrow, just got theme in bed. FINALLY some peace and quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 6 2006, 10:49 PM~5915770
> *YOU KNOW DRINK'N CARNE ASADA ,OLDIE'S ,HORSE SHOES, TU SABE'S
> *


Did anybody hop? :uh:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2006, 10:59 PM~5915830
> *Did anybody hop? :uh:
> *


yes we did


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *MISS V*_@Aug 6 2006, 10:43 PM~5915737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:06 AM~5917210
> *ttt
> *





GET TO WORK FUCKER :biggrin: 


I'M GOING BACK TO BED :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2006, 10:44 PM~5915741
> *Miss V, how are you doing?
> *


WHAT UP BEN? YOUR SON IS FUNNY! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:08 AM~5917220
> *GET TO WORK FUCKER  :biggrin:
> I'M GOING BACK TO BED :0
> *


u didnt work today?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:11 AM~5917249
> *u didnt work today?
> *



HELL NO... I'M OFF TODAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:13 AM~5917263
> *HELL NO... I'M OFF TODAY..  :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE MR. FREE AGENT :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:14 AM~5917271
> *MUST BE NICE MR. FREE AGENT  :angry:
> *


 :0 THERE I CHANGED IT WEY... :biggrin: 


AND IT WOULD BE IF I WAS SLEEPY.. BUT I WOKE UP WHEN MY GIRL LEFT FOR WORK AND NOW I CAN'T SLEEP... AIN'T THAT A BITCH? SO I GUESS I'LL STAY UP A LIL LONGER


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:16 AM~5917293
> *:0 THERE I CHANGED IT WEY...  :biggrin:
> AND IT WOULD BE IF I WAS SLEEPY.. BUT I WOKE UP WHEN MY GIRL LEFT FOR WORK AND NOW I CAN'T SLEEP... AIN'T THAT A BITCH? SO I GUESS I'LL STAY UP A LIL LONGER
> *


MUY CHINGON MR. SOLO FOR NOW

wish i can go back to sleep..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:31 AM~5917408
> *MUY CHINGON MR. SOLO FOR NOW
> 
> wish i can go back to sleep..
> *



NO LLORES... YOU'LL BE OUT IN LIKE 7 HOURS OR SO... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:33 AM~5917421
> *NO LLORES... YOU'LL BE OUT IN LIKE 7 HOURS OR SO...  :biggrin:
> *


About six smart guy! :cheesy: 
What time does your girl get outta work?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:35 AM~5917435
> *About six smart guy!  :cheesy:
> What time does your girl get outta work?
> *


I WAS KIDDING CABRON... :uh: 

J/K.. SHE'S OUT AT UMM... I DUNNO... 430? I THINK.. YEAH... 4:30PM :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:38 AM~5917454
> *I WAS KIDDING CABRON...  :uh:
> 
> J/K.. SHE'S OUT AT UMM... I DUNNO... 430? I THINK.. YEAH... 4:30PM :cheesy:
> *


alright i get out at 3:30 let's go cruising for an hour :biggrin: jk.. i'll be to tired i'll go home and go to sleep :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:39 AM~5917461
> *alright i get out at 3:30 let's go cruising for an hour  :biggrin:  jk.. i'll be to tired i'll go home and go to sleep  :cheesy:
> *



TE PEGAN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:45 AM~5917505
> *TE PEGAN :biggrin:
> *


A ti...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:48 AM~5917527
> *A ti...
> *



:nono:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:53 AM~5917559
> *:nono:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:54 AM~5917573
> *:buttkick:
> *



ME>> :twak: << SMILEY


:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 09:55 AM~5917583
> *ME>>  :twak:  << SMILEY
> :biggrin:
> *


U wish :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 10:02 AM~5917625
> *U wish  :scrutinize:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 10:28 AM~5917771
> *:ugh:
> *


Why u gettin scared?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 10:30 AM~5917782
> *Why u gettin scared?
> *



WEY... I AIN'T SCARED.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 10:45 AM~5917867
> *WEY... I AIN'T SCARED..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
sup with your bro i haven't seen him since march... :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN I MISSED LIKE 10 FUKN PAGES............
NO THERE WAS NO HOP AND NO I DIDN'T 
GO TO DINNER WITH RICK.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 10:50 AM~5917884
> *:biggrin:
> sup with your bro i haven't seen him since march...  :dunno:
> *



HE'S JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT FOOL... AND TRYING TO BRING HIS CAR UP... HE'LL BE OUT SOON THO... TRUST ME..  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 09:50 AM~5917886
> *DAMN I MISSED LIKE 10 FUKN PAGES............
> NO THERE WAS NO HOP AND NO I DIDN'T
> GO TO DINNER WITH RICK.
> *


Whut up Troubs!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

cool.. remember i got pulled over for u guys ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: some one was ridin dirty :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 11:25 AM~5918094
> *cool.. remember i got pulled over for u guys ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao: some one was ridin dirty  :uh:
> *



:biggrin: NOOOOOOOOOO... 


MY BROTHER WAS THE ONE WITH HIS SYSTEM TURNED UP LOUD AS FUCK... HE DIDN'T CARE.. BUT I HAD FORGOT WE LEFT A 12PACK IN THE BACKSEAT :0 



THANKS FOOL...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 11:53 AM~5918239
> *:biggrin: NOOOOOOOOOO...
> MY BROTHER WAS THE ONE WITH HIS SYSTEM TURNED UP LOUD AS FUCK... HE DIDN'T CARE.. BUT I HAD FORGOT WE LEFT A 12PACK IN THE BACKSEAT  :0
> THANKS FOOL...
> *


dam cop told me to turn it down... :uh: i was like i didnt even have it that loud.. he said don't lie.... :roflmao: :roflmao: gave me a lil lecture and let me go :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 12:05 PM~5918297
> *dam cop told me to turn it down... :uh: i was like i didnt even have it that loud.. he said don't lie....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  gave me a lil lecture and let me go  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 12:15 PM~5918344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 12:10 PM~5918320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE ARE THOSE FROM TROUBLE? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 09:48 AM~5917527
> *A ti...
> *


 A lo dos bolas de mandilones


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 11:55 AM~5918560
> *A lo dos bolas de mandilones
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 12:55 PM~5918560
> *A lo dos bolas de mandilones
> *


i tu buey! :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice cruise last night!!!!!!!!!it felt like the good ol' days......kinda. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 12:55 PM~5918560
> *A lo dos bolas de mandilones
> *




SHIIT... LOOK WHO'S TALKING... :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2006, 12:58 PM~5918580
> *Nice cruise last night!!!!!!!!!it felt like the good ol' days......kinda. :biggrin:
> *



WHERE AT ? :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:22 PM~5918759
> *SHIIT... LOOK WHO'S TALKING...  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Just kidding cabron, but na forreals :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 01:29 PM~5918801
> *Just kidding cabron, but na forreals :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:30 PM~5918810
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 01:31 PM~5918823
> *lol      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT ARE YOU AND ORLANDO DOING?? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:32 PM~5918827
> *WHAT ARE YOU AND ORLANDO DOING??  :cheesy:
> *


he currently have has a mouth full :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 01:34 PM~5918843
> *he currently have has a mouth full :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:barf:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:35 PM~5918849
> *:barf:
> *


He said that he wuz having a BBQ at his house and he wanted us to put our meat on his grill :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 01:38 PM~5918874
> *:uh:
> *


ANDALE WEY... GO PUT UR MEAT IN ORLANDOS GRILL ALONG WITH BEN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:40 PM~5918888
> *ANDALE WEY... GO PUT UR MEAT IN ORLANDOS GRILL ALONG WITH BEN  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL pass u three can have some fun :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:40 PM~5918888
> *ANDALE WEY... GO PUT UR MEAT IN ORLANDOS GRILL ALONG WITH BEN  :biggrin:
> *


Hey he's all mad at me now


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 01:41 PM~5918904
> *I'LL pass u three can have some fun  :uh:
> *



HELL NO... :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm talking shit. I need to stop before he trys to kick my ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 01:41 PM~5918906
> *Hey he's all mad at me now
> *


invite yogy


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 02:44 PM~5918923
> *I'm talking shit. I need to stop before he trys to kick my ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




BEN..................BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 01:44 PM~5918924
> *invite yogy
> *


Im not going to talk shit cause Yogi is a cocksucker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 01:44 PM~5918923
> *I'm talking shit. I need to stop before he trys to kick my ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




BIG BEN AKA BERNARD>>> :buttkick: <<< ORLANDO 


:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 02:45 PM~5918931
> *Im not going to talk shit cause Yogi is a cocksucker
> *



EY FRANKY WANTS TO KNOW IF YOU STILL GOT THAT GRILL FOR $150.00?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2006, 01:46 PM~5918937
> *BIG BEN AKA BERNARD>>> :buttkick:  <<< ORLANDO
> :biggrin:
> *


BEN :twak: ORLANDO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 01:46 PM~5918943
> *EY FRANKY WANTS TO KNOW IF YOU STILL GOT THAT GRILL FOR $150.00?
> *


Yes sir, But you didnt have to put the price so every one couls see, HATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 02:50 PM~5918966
> *Yes sir, But you didnt have to put the price  so every one couls see, HATER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS JUST WONDERING CUZ I GOT HIM ONE FOR $60.00 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 01:52 PM~5918972
> *I WAS JUST WONDERING CUZ I GOT HIM ONE FOR $60.00 :0
> *


Yeah right


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CRAZY BERNARD :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCKING TROUBLE UP TO NO GOOD AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 7 2006, 01:55 PM~5919000
> *FUCKING TROUBLE UP TO NO GOOD AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


Trying to knock my hustle :biggrin: :biggrin: Trouble is just being Trouble


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 01:45 PM~5918931
> *Im not going to talk shit cause Yogi is a cocksucker
> *


u guys were clowning each other on saturday that shit was funny! and orlando was getting mad :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 02:53 PM~5918980
> *Yeah right
> *



LET ME KNOW EY....I GOT THE HOOK UP :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 02:00 PM~5919038
> *u guys were clowning each other on saturday that shit was funny! and orlando was getting mad  :biggrin:
> *


He left Cuba when he wuz 5 and got to the U.S. when he wuz 15 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 02:00 PM~5919041
> *LET ME KNOW EY....I GOT THE HOOK UP :biggrin:
> *


holla if you hear me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 03:02 PM~5919057
> *holla if you hear me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



........................................HUH, WHAT?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 03:02 PM~5919057
> *holla if you hear me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



just messin with you Ben we know you wouldnt poke us on anything you sell


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 02:07 PM~5919094
> *just messin with you Ben we know you wouldnt poke us on anything you sell
> *


WHAT A LIER :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 02:02 PM~5919050
> *He left Cuba when he wuz 5 and got to the U.S. when he wuz 15 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


on a door.? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 03:11 PM~5919128
> *on a door.? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao...........i dont know who you guys are talking bout but i can imagine 
a 5 year old floatin on a door :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 02:11 PM~5919128
> *on a door.? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And a couple of bananas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 02:19 PM~5919177
> *lmfao...........i dont know who you guys are talking bout but i can imagine
> a 5 year old floatin on a door :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Thats Orlando with the black Yukon on 24s


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 02:19 PM~5919178
> *And a couple of bananas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a banana tree trunk :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 03:20 PM~5919192
> *Thats Orlando with the black Yukondoit on 24s
> *


oh! the Yukondoit.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 02:22 PM~5919201
> *oh! the Yukondoit.....
> 
> 
> *


Yeah! If you clown on him long enough he'll cry in the car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Man if you guys aren't at work but are on here all day.................. :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 7 2006, 03:24 PM~5919212
> *Yeah!    If you clown on him long enough he'll cry in the car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



well stop picking on him and find something else to do........... like go sell a grill :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 02:31 PM~5919259
> *
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think ben took off and is selling that grill....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 7 2006, 03:50 PM~5919369
> *I think ben took off and is selling that grill....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats some funny shit


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2006, 03:17 PM~5919512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats some funny shit
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS UP PHX? :biggrin: 
WHATS GOING ON TONIGHT?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

MIKE FROM INDIVIDUALS, NEW FOR 2007. MADE BY ME!!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 7 2006, 07:15 PM~5920865
> *liquid assests.. 2nd place best of show
> 
> 
> ...



My homie David Renteria "master engraver" engraved everything you see! This car took best engraving! Hit me up if you want anything engraved or sanblasted!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 7 2006, 09:07 PM~5921731
> *My homie David Renteria "master engraver" engraved everything you see!  This car took best engraving!  Hit me up if you want anything engraved or sanblasted!
> *



 THAT CAR IS BADASS...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

QUE PASO ARIZA!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 7 2006, 10:07 PM~5921731
> *My homie David Renteria "master engraver" engraved everything you see!  This car took best engraving!  Hit me up if you want anything engraved or sanblasted!
> *


CLEAN CADI THAT ENGRAVEING IS OFF THE CHAIN!!! :0


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

is anyony from az comin out with any hot real street cars if so i got a caddy ready to go


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 7 2006, 10:47 PM~5922412
> *is anyony from az comin out with any hot real street cars if so i got a caddy ready to go
> *


I got one


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

that yellow caddy is off the chain!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 7 2006, 10:55 PM~5922456
> *I got one
> *



:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think ben is still trying to sell that grill???


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

IF U GUYS R GOING 2 HOP, LET ME KNOW WERE, I WANT 2 SEE THAT SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 7 2006, 11:55 PM~5922456
> *I got one
> *


HE SAID STREET CAR !!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 7 2006, 11:23 PM~5922605
> *HE SAID STREET CAR !!!
> *


I drive mine on the street , I got ins., tags , licance plates. What else does he need? :dunno:


O by the way that Caddi is FUCKEN TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the Yellow one


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


*FUCK WORK*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 06:09 AM~5923590
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> FUCK WORK
> *


Whats up komie?


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

a new owner

o by the way that impala is tight the one that beat u


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 7 2006, 08:18 PM~5921300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need one of those!!!!!!  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 8 2006, 12:32 AM~5922652
> *I drive mine on the street , I got ins., tags , licance plates. What else does he need? :dunno:
> O by the way that Caddi is FUCKEN TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the Yellow one
> *


that's good ! is it good on gas ? i seeyou "DRIVE IT EVERY DAY" :0 
that yellow cadi is all loose and need's to be tight. ha ha come on da'vinchi :biggrin: ..............


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up been!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

im still sleep i mean ben......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 06:58 AM~5923718
> *what's up been!
> *


Just getting my kids up so the could go to school, y tu?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 08:01 AM~5923734
> *Just getting my kids up so the could go to school, y tu?
> *


the same woke up .getting ready to leave to the shop..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 07:04 AM~5923748
> *the same woke up .getting ready to leave to the shop..
> *


Ya I got some work today, gracias a Dios. I need to keep myself bussy.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NO TE NOHES DA'VENCHI STOY HUEANDO!!!!!! ARE YOU STILL GONNA BUY ME SOMETHING FROM SONIC'S :nono:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 07:07 AM~5923759
> *
> *


Tony, good morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

what up fellows


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 07:11 AM~5923773
> *Tony, good morning! :biggrin:
> *



Good Morning :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 07:16 AM~5923794
> *Good Morning  :cheesy:
> *


Are you at work? And if you are, DO SOMETHING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 8 2006, 07:14 AM~5923785
> *what up fellows
> *


Whats up bro, whats crackin so early?
...................................................................................
............................................................................................
............................................................................................
.........................................................................................
.Whats up Frank?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 07:28 AM~5923846
> *Are you at work? And if you are, DO SOMETHING!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Of course i'm at work homieeeee.... i am doing something... im on layitlow...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 07:31 AM~5923861
> *Of course i'm at work homieeeee.... i am doing something... im on layitlow...
> *


LOL, I mean something productive at your work. I'm going to do something too right now, go back to sleep!!!!!!!!! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 07:33 AM~5923869
> *LOL, I mean something productive at your work. I'm going to do something too right now, go back to sleep!!!!!!!!!  hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wish i can go back to mimis at my bed  im kinda tired right now


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 07:37 AM~5923883
> *:biggrin:  wish i can go back to mimis at my bed    im kinda tired right now
> *


well you cant so get to work. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 7 2006, 11:47 PM~5922412
> *is anyony from az comin out with any hot real street cars if so i got a caddy ready to go
> *


YEAH..........ANYBODY :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

PANCHO WHAT'S POPP'N ?CORPRATE CAFE ON WILL OR WHAT? OR BACK TO SLEEP...................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 07:52 AM~5923930
> *well you cant so get to work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT CRACKIN AZ SIDERZ!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2006, 09:04 AM~5923967
> *YEAH..........ANYBODY :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YEAH .........ANY TAKER'S...............JUST MAKE SURE YOU ASS DONT LOCK UP AS HIGH AS A RADICL AND CALL IT STREET !!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 09:08 AM~5923990
> *YEAH .........ANY TAKER'S...............JUST MAKE SURE YOU ASS DONT LOCK UP AS HIGH AS A RADICL AND CALL IT STREET !!!!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP TROUBLE YOU DONT LIKE ME ANY MORE NO ME SALUDAS...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 09:08 AM~5923990
> *YEAH .........ANY TAKER'S...............BESIDES TROUBS CUZ WHEN HIS CAR WORKS IT WILL SERVE THIS CADDY !!!!!!
> *



THANKS ED...................... :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 09:18 AM~5924027
> *WHAT'S UP TROUBLE YOU DONT LIKE ME ANY MORE NO ME SALUDAS...
> *




I DONT KNOW YET ITS STILL TO EARLY TO KNOW WHO IM LIKEING TODAY.......J/P GOOD MORNING ED AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO..AHAHAHA ..........................HEY I SENT YOU A PM.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

DONT WORRY YOUR CAR WILL WORK ONE DAY WERE GONNA HAVE A CAR WASH SAT ON 43 AND THOMAS AT AM,PM TO BUY YOU SOME BATTERY'S!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 09:25 AM~5924063
> *DONT WORRY YOUR CAR WILL WORK ONE DAY WERE GONNA HAVE A CAR WASH SAT ON 43 AND THOMAS AT AM,PM TO BUY YOU SOME BATTERY'S!!!
> *




HAHAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2006, 09:37 AM~5924131
> *HAHAHAHA
> *


I JUST SEEN BEN ON THE CORNER HOLDING UP A GRILLE FOR SALE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: While doing the running man...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 06:29 AM~5923632
> *Whats up Homie?
> *



:biggrin: WASSUP BERNARD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up suckas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gotta get my SS ready for Las Cruces and Vegas baby....whoaaaaawhooooo!!!!!!!! no more sonics for a while.......I'll have to hitch-hike :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 8 2006, 10:52 AM~5924904
> *Whats up suckas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> gotta get my SS ready for Las Cruces and Vegas baby....whoaaaaawhooooo!!!!!!!!  no more sonics for a while.......I'll have to hitch-hike :biggrin:
> *



FUCKIT HOMIE... GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO... 


HELL, I TAKE MY HOOPTIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 10:58 AM~5924950
> *FUCKIT HOMIE... GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO...
> HELL, I TAKE MY HOOPTIE... :biggrin:
> *


hey there's nothing wrong with hoopties as long as your working on them   :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2006, 08:43 AM~5924166
> *I JUST SEEN BEN ON THE CORNER HOLDING UP A GRILLE FOR SALE
> *


And the money I make is going to the, "Buy A Battery Fund " For trouble. hahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 08:55 AM~5924246
> *:roflmao:  While doing the running man...
> *


There is nothing about me that says "running" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 01:35 PM~5925870
> *:0
> *



GET TO WORK FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 8 2006, 01:09 PM~5925627
> *hey there's nothing wrong with hoopties as long as your working on them     :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT IF ITS A HONDA AND I AIN'T WORKING ON IT? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5926106
> *GET TO WORK FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


OKAY :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 02:06 PM~5926154
> *WHAT IF ITS A HONDA AND I AIN'T WORKING ON IT?  :biggrin:
> *


fix it a lil and sell it?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 02:09 PM~5926181
> *fix it a lil and sell it?
> *



 MAYBE BUY ME A BIG BODY LAC HUH?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 02:41 PM~5926427
> *  MAYBE BUY ME A BIG BODY LAC HUH?
> *


SIMON  :biggrin: get a 90s one??? or if u find another 80s one to.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 02:06 PM~5926154
> *WHAT IF ITS A HONDA AND I AIN'T WORKING ON IT?  :biggrin:
> *


well thats a whole different matter :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 08:25 AM~5924063
> *DONT WORRY YOUR CAR WILL WORK ONE DAY WERE GONNA HAVE A CAR WASH SAT ON 43 AND THOMAS AT AM,PM TO BUY YOU SOME BATTERY'S!!!
> *


 HEY BIG ED, I CANT GO TO THE CAR WASH BUT I'LL SEND A DONATION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2006, 01:27 PM~5925799
> *There is nothing about me that says "running" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ....so we wont see you doing the running man anytime soon Ben???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 02:44 PM~5926444
> *SIMON    :biggrin:  get a 90s one??? or if u find another 80s one to.
> *



NAH HOMIE I'M THINKING MAYBE 93-96 :biggrin: 


BESIDES IF I FOUND A 90-92 IT WOULD JUST BE FOR PARTS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 8 2006, 02:59 PM~5926514
> *well thats a whole different matter :biggrin:
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2006, 11:30 AM~5908160
> *just a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


I member!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Art Buck, any on the red truck?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 8 2006, 03:14 PM~5926632
> *:roflmao: ....so we wont see you doing the running man anytime soon  Ben???
> *


Let's get him drunk and see if he'll do it then :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 03:23 PM~5926706
> *NAH HOMIE I'M THINKING MAYBE 93-96  :biggrin:
> BESIDES IF I FOUND A 90-92 IT WOULD JUST BE FOR PARTS
> *


i want one of those big bodies


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 8 2006, 03:04 PM~5926993
> *Art Buck, any on the red truck?
> *


I gotta look into that........maybe........are you talking about that Brandy wine stepside?????? :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i got one 4sale


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 05:10 PM~5927400
> *i want one of those big bodies
> *




2500 FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 05:29 PM~5927541
> *2500 FOOL...  :biggrin:
> *


where! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 05:08 PM~5927389
> *Let's get him drunk and see if he'll do it then  :cheesy:
> *



LET'S HOPE HE AIN'T LIKE A CERTAIN VIOLENT DRUNK I KNOW...

YELLING AT TAXICABS AND SHIT! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 05:36 PM~5927588
> *LET'S HOPE HE AIN'T LIKE A CERTAIN VIOLENT DRUNK I KNOW...
> 
> YELLING AT TAXICABS AND SHIT!  :0
> *


no shit huh?????? who the hell would do that??!?!??!? :ugh:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

I Got rims for SALE all crome 13-7 $280 one time Deal on sale now 2 sets only call 623-435-0222 



Thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 05:40 PM~5927618
> *no shit huh?????? who the hell would do that??!?!??!? :ugh:
> *



I WONDER CABRON... I'MA GET YOU DRUNK OFF YO ASS IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 8 2006, 05:31 PM~5927559
> *where! :biggrin:
> *




MY COUSIN AND MY GODSON BOTH GOT 93's


WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS... MONEY TALKS RIGHT?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 05:48 PM~5927667
> *I WONDER CABRON... I'MA GET YOU DRUNK OFF YO ASS IN VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


im gonna be driving most of the time... we need someone that can atleast get us around :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 05:56 PM~5927724
> *im gonna be driving most of the time... we need someone that can atleast get us around  :uh:
> *



TAXIS :biggrin: ... 



























YOU'RE GOOD AT YELLING AT THEM ANYWAYS... :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

WASSUP BLUE :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 06:38 PM~5928012
> *WASSUP BLUE :wave:
> *


WHAT IT IS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 8 2006, 06:39 PM~5928022
> *WHAT IT IS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN... YOU COMING OUT THIS SATURDAY TO SONICS? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: azroller, Knightstalker, hoppers602, Blue7, SouthCentralTrueBlue*



*PARTY TIME* :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 8 2006, 06:30 AM~5923636
> *a new owner
> 
> o by the way that impala is tight the one that beat u
> *




New owner? :dunno: 


Now i know the way you fill all the time! :uh:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 06:57 AM~5923708
> *that's good ! is it good on gas ? i seeyou "DRIVE IT EVERY DAY" :0
> that yellow cadi is all loose and need's to be tight. ha ha come on da'vinchi  :biggrin: ..............
> *


The yellow caddi i was talking about the one that homie posted up the one with the bandana interior and all the ingraving. :biggrin: That fucker is tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2006, 08:08 AM~5923990
> *YEAH .........ANY TAKER'S...............JUST MAKE SURE YOU ASS DONT LOCK UP AS HIGH AS A RADICL AND CALL IT STREET !!!!!!
> *


No crying :tears: thats why i dont bring it out, so i have to go out of town to play!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 06:37 PM~5927998
> *TAXIS :biggrin: ...
> YOU'RE GOOD AT YELLING AT THEM ANYWAYS...  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2006, 07:06 PM~5928328
> *:cheesy:  :twak:
> *



NO TE ENOJES WEY... I'LL BE RIGHT THERE WITH YOU.. YELLING AT THE MUTHAFUCKAS :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 06:40 PM~5928038
> *CHILLIN... YOU COMING OUT THIS SATURDAY TO SONICS?  :biggrin:
> *


YEA PROBABLY THE GARAGE DOOR IS FUNCTIONING NOW SO ITS EASY TO GET TO THE CAR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 8 2006, 06:49 PM~5928129
> *New owner? :dunno:
> Now i know the way you fill all the time! :uh:
> *


JUST ADMIT IT YOU GOT SERVED :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup blue, what happened with the water heater incident?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 8 2006, 07:53 PM~5928176
> *The yellow caddi i was talking about the one that homie posted up the one with the bandana interior and all the ingraving. :biggrin: That fucker is tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA THAT CADI IS TIGHT!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 8 2006, 08:36 PM~5929204
> *YEA PROBABLY THE GARAGE DOOR IS FUNCTIONING NOW SO ITS EASY TO GET TO THE CAR NOW :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 8 2006, 07:56 PM~5928210
> *No crying :tears:  thats why i dont bring it out, so i have to go out of town to play!
> *


NO BODY'S CRY'N HERE HOMIE!! IF IT WILL MAKE YOU FILL BETTER ILL HOPP YOU SO YOU DONT FILL LEFT OUT ! WE ALL KNOW YOUR THE"KING OF GRAND STREET" AND THAT POST WASENT FOR YOU DA'VINCHI SEE WHAT A GUILTY CONCHENT'S DOES TO YOU !!!!!!!!!!
:around:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 8 2006, 09:06 PM~5929495
> *sup blue, what happened with the water heater incident?
> *


GOT WORSE BEFORE IT GOT BETTER BUT ALL WAS FIXED SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

right on!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 8 2006, 05:23 PM~5927477
> *I gotta look into that........maybe........are you talking about that Brandy wine stepside?????? :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody hopping this week


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ME AND MY BOY'S "2005" CIVIC SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

"63 TEAM BLOW ME" STREET SINGLE!!!!!!!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT UP TWIN'S ?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

IM            
[/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 9 2006, 01:27 AM~5930830
> *WHAT UP TWIN'S ?
> *


Whats going on Big Ed.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 8 2006, 08:16 PM~5929027
> *NO TE ENOJES WEY... I'LL BE RIGHT THERE WITH YOU.. YELLING AT THE MUTHAFUCKAS :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Just bringing you guys back to da top


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DA VINCE CODE WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 9 2006, 10:59 AM~5933031
> *DA VINCE CODE WHATS CRACKIN
> *


Nada Blue just chilln,Que pasa Ed


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 9 2006, 12:06 PM~5933083
> *Nada Blue just chilln,Que pasa Ed
> *


what's up homie just gonna hit up corolinas! YAY YAY .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 9 2006, 10:58 AM~5933027
> *FUCK THE WORLD :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: and *WORK* too... which is why i came home... :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ? Can't wait to get the hell out of here and move into my new house in Gilbert. This close of escrow for my house here in CA is laggin! I want to try to make the Mi Vida Car Show next month with my Lincoln but we will see.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

hey blue :twak: hahahaha


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

YEAH GIVE IT UP FOR STREET LIFE..... SWANG'N


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 10:34 AM~5932905
> *Just bringing you guys back to da top
> *


Hey Ben u should do this to ur burban


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 9 2006, 02:17 PM~5934702
> *Hey Ben u should do this to ur burban
> 
> 
> ...




:0 YOU SHOULD PHOTOSHOP HIS ASS IN THE PICTURE STANDING NEXT TO THAT PIECE OF SHIT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *Who posted in: az side!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Poster Posts
> BUBBZinAZ 2630
> TROUBLE 2055
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 02:21 PM~5934729
> *:0 YOU SHOULD PHOTOSHOP HIS ASS IN THE PICTURE STANDING NEXT TO THAT PIECE OF SHIT..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i would but someone never made me a cd with the photoshop program on it :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 9 2006, 02:29 PM~5934776
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i would but someone never made me a cd with the photoshop program on it  :uh:
> *



:banghead: you need to remind me fucker... not now tho.. i'm being lazy... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 02:50 PM~5934908
> *:banghead: you need to remind me fucker... not now tho.. i'm being lazy...  :biggrin:
> *


ok i'll be at your at 3:45 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 9 2006, 02:53 PM~5934926
> *ok i'll be at your at 3:45  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE... you can make it yourself.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 03:03 PM~5934983
> *ORALE... you can make it yourself..  :biggrin:
> *


alright i'll make it while u go outside and wash my truck


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 9 2006, 03:07 PM~5935021
> *alright i'll make it while u go outside and wash my truck
> *




:nono: :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 03:13 PM~5935064
> *:nono:  :uh:
> *


FLOJO :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 9 2006, 03:17 PM~5935093
> *FLOJO  :uh:
> *



:scrutinize: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*I WANT TO THANK ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IN ARIZONA WHO SUPPORTED STREET STARS DVD, I KNOW ITS BEEN A LONG WAIT, BUT TRUST ME IT WILL BE WORTH IT, JOHNNY HAS PUT HIS HEART IN THIS DVD AND I LOVE HIM FOR IT, I HOPE WE DO HIM AND THE REST OF THE ARIZONA RIDERS JUSTICE ON THE WAY WE PUT IT TOGETHER. THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE NEW STREET STARS, WITH MORE INDEPTH FEATURES OF CARS AND RIDERS FROM ACROSS THE US. THIS DVD WILL BE ON THE STREETS OF PHX NEXT WEEKEND, AND DVDS FROM US WILL BE OUT MORE OFTEN FROM NOW ON. ONCE AGAIN I APRECIATED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE RIDERS, AND ITS ALL BECAUSE OF JOHNNY - I LOVE YOU DOG. BIG NICK GARCIA - STREET STARS.......*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 9 2006, 04:07 PM~5935486
> *I WANT TO THANK ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IN ARIZONA WHO SUPPORTED STREET STARS DVD, I KNOW ITS BEEN A LONG WAIT, BUT TRUST ME IT WILL BE WORTH IT, JOHNNY HAS PUT HIS HEART IN THIS DVD AND I LOVE HIM FOR IT, I HOPE WE DO HIM AND THE REST OF THE ARIZONA RIDERS JUSTICE ON THE WAY WE PUT IT TOGETHER. THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE NEW STREET STARS, WITH MORE INDEPTH FEATURES OF CARS AND RIDERS FROM ACROSS THE US. THIS DVD WILL BE ON THE STREETS OF PHX NEXT WEEKEND, AND DVDS FROM US WILL BE OUT MORE OFTEN FROM NOW ON. ONCE AGAIN I APRECIATED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE RIDERS, AND ITS ALL BECAUSE OF JOHNNY - I LOVE YOU DOG.      BIG NICK GARCIA - STREET STARS.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY
> *


*that video clip is fucking bad ass!!!!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 9 2006, 04:07 PM~5935486
> *I WANT TO THANK ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IN ARIZONA WHO SUPPORTED STREET STARS DVD, I KNOW ITS BEEN A LONG WAIT, BUT TRUST ME IT WILL BE WORTH IT, JOHNNY HAS PUT HIS HEART IN THIS DVD AND I LOVE HIM FOR IT, I HOPE WE DO HIM AND THE REST OF THE ARIZONA RIDERS JUSTICE ON THE WAY WE PUT IT TOGETHER. THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE NEW STREET STARS, WITH MORE INDEPTH FEATURES OF CARS AND RIDERS FROM ACROSS THE US. THIS DVD WILL BE ON THE STREETS OF PHX NEXT WEEKEND, AND DVDS FROM US WILL BE OUT MORE OFTEN FROM NOW ON. ONCE AGAIN I APRECIATED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE RIDERS, AND ITS ALL BECAUSE OF JOHNNY - I LOVE YOU DOG.      BIG NICK GARCIA - STREET STARS.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY
> *




 *BADASS*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*The time has come....we are putting it down like no other!!!!
For all that believed in Streetstars and all my "just wait till this drops" thanks! This video will speak for itself in every way. There will be no denying the quality and love!!!!!!

Hit me up at 602-760-6969 for more information!!*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2006, 12:23 PM~5933673
> *hey blue  :twak: hahahaha
> *


fuck you cadiless man :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 9 2006, 04:07 PM~5935486
> *I WANT TO THANK ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IN ARIZONA WHO SUPPORTED STREET STARS DVD, I KNOW ITS BEEN A LONG WAIT, BUT TRUST ME IT WILL BE WORTH IT, JOHNNY HAS PUT HIS HEART IN THIS DVD AND I LOVE HIM FOR IT, I HOPE WE DO HIM AND THE REST OF THE ARIZONA RIDERS JUSTICE ON THE WAY WE PUT IT TOGETHER. THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE NEW STREET STARS, WITH MORE INDEPTH FEATURES OF CARS AND RIDERS FROM ACROSS THE US. THIS DVD WILL BE ON THE STREETS OF PHX NEXT WEEKEND, AND DVDS FROM US WILL BE OUT MORE OFTEN FROM NOW ON. ONCE AGAIN I APRECIATED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE RIDERS, AND ITS ALL BECAUSE OF JOHNNY - I LOVE YOU DOG.       BIG NICK GARCIA - STREET STARS.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY
> *


*Much love brother...this wouldnt have been possible without your support and trust!!! Streetstars will be changing the game. The time has come...the time is here. Special thanks to John and Tyson!! We couldnt have done it without you!!!!!
I will have it out next weekend for the Az riders!!! Call me for more information 602-760-6969!!!!*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey black socks make sure i get one of them let me know when you gots


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 9 2006, 05:01 PM~5935862
> *fuck you cadiless man :biggrin:
> *



bitch :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 9 2006, 02:17 PM~5934702
> *Hey Ben u should do this to ur burban
> 
> 
> ...


My name aint Tony :angry: :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 03:59 PM~5935836
> *The time has come....we are putting it down like no other!!!!
> For all that believed in Streetstars and all my "just wait till this drops" thanks! This video will speak for itself in every way. There will be no denying the quality and love!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Whats up Bro! looks good can't wait for the showing!!!!!!!!!! I want front row!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 9 2006, 05:32 PM~5936045
> *Whats up Bro!  looks good can't wait for the showing!!!!!!!!!!  I want front row!
> *


*thnks Art...you guys will have to be there!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 02:21 PM~5934729
> *:0 YOU SHOULD PHOTOSHOP HIS ASS IN THE PICTURE STANDING NEXT TO THAT PIECE OF SHIT..  :biggrin:
> *


Are you calling mt truck a piece of shit????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 9 2006, 05:07 PM~5935895
> *hey black socks make sure i get one of them let me know when you gots
> *


*you got it homie...*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 04:59 PM~5935836
> *The time has come....we are putting it down like no other!!!!
> For all that believed in Streetstars and all my "just wait till this drops" thanks! This video will speak for itself in every way. There will be no denying the quality and love!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Whats crackin homie? Jhonny I want to thank you for the little spot that you hooked me up in your new video with. I appreciate the support, and keep on going strong. Can't wait to see it!!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 05:02 PM~5935864
> *Much love brother...this wouldnt have been possible without your support and trust!!! Streetstars will be changing the game. The time has come...the time is here. Special thanks to John and Tyson!! We couldnt have done it without you!!!!!
> I will be having a Viewing Party Next weekend for the Az riders!!! Call me for more information 602-760-6969!!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 04:59 PM~5935836
> *The time has come....we are putting it down like no other!!!!
> For all that believed in Streetstars and all my "just wait till this drops" thanks! This video will speak for itself in every way. There will be no denying the quality and love!!!!!!
> 
> ...




You're gonna put fools outta business carnal... just that lil clip is enough to have fools mouths watering.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 05:57 PM~5936267
> *Whats crackin homie? Jhonny I want to thank you for the little spot that you hooked me up in your new video with. I appreciate the support, and keep on going strong.    Can't wait to see it!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*No thank you ben.....Im glad you are happy bro!*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 06:02 PM~5936302
> *You're gonna put fools outta business carnal... just that lil clip is enough to have fools mouths watering..  :biggrin:
> *


*hahahah Thanks homie....the video speaks for itself! I kept saying it...I kept saying it. Streetstars is here to stay!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 07:13 PM~5936919
> *hahahah Thanks homie....the video speaks for itself! I kept saying it...I kept saying it. Streetstars is here to stay!
> *



 








So when can i check it out? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Look for a full feature on the dvd of this sweet caddy!!!!*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That video looks badass Johnny! PM me when you get it in, I'll be definately picking it up.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 9 2006, 07:29 PM~5937062
> *That video looks badass Johnny! PM me when you get it in, I'll be definately picking it up.
> *


_*I will for sure PM you!! Thanks for the support!*_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I just added the vid to my myspace page to help advertise. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies in the AZ i am just dropping in to show off a clip of the new lowrider dvd to hit the street coming out in NOV hope tell me what u think

http://www.scalelows.com/videos/dvd.wmv 

DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ey Johnny so when is the *STREET STARS* dvd dropping? I want two copies... wait.. maybe 3.. maybe to motivate my fuckin bro... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 9 2006, 07:35 PM~5937123
> *wuz up homies in the AZ i am just dropping in to show off a clip of the new lowrider dvd to hit the street coming out in NOV hope tell me what u think
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/videos/dvd.wmv
> ...


The vid looks good. Is Jen gonna be carrying it?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes jen will be carrying it we are going to sell them for $15 and they will be over 2 hours long i have a couple other people that is filming in other state i would love to get someone out there lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 9 2006, 07:35 PM~5937123
> *wuz up homies in the AZ i am just dropping in to show off a clip of the new lowrider dvd to hit the street coming out in NOV hope tell me what u think
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/videos/dvd.wmv
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP PEOPLE? LET ME ASK AZ A Q? WHY IS IT SO HARD TO GET A GOOD JOB OUT HERE WHEN U GOT A CRIMINAL HISTORY? I'M THING ABOUT GOING BACK TO CALI.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie i am glad u guys like it


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 9 2006, 07:35 PM~5937122
> *I just added the vid to my myspace page to help advertise. :biggrin:
> *


*thanks homie.....*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 07:38 PM~5937146
> *Ey Johnny so when is the STREET STARS dvd dropping? I want two copies... wait.. maybe 3.. maybe to motivate my fuckin bro...  :biggrin:
> *


_*I will have them for sale in 1 week...perhaps sooner!!!!*_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 9 2006, 07:35 PM~5937122
> *I just added the vid to my myspace page to help advertise. :biggrin:
> *




ME TOO :biggrin:

HOPE YOU DON'T MIND JOHNNY


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2006, 08:27 PM~5937659
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


_*Thanks man!!!!*_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 08:26 PM~5937640
> *I will have them for sale in 1 week...perhaps sooner!!!!
> *



:biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GOT EM.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FUCKIT... *ONE MORE TIME FOR THOSE THAT MISSED IT*


STREET STARS DVD PREVIEW


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN J... IT ALREADY GOT A TOP HONORS ON THAT YOUTUBE WEBSITE :0


Honors for This Video
#72 - Top Rated (Today) - Autos & Vehicles


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 9 2006, 08:11 PM~5937484
> *yes jen will be carrying it we are going to sell them for $15 and they will be over 2 hours long i have a couple other people that is filming in other state i would love to get someone out there lol
> *


I would but my camera sucks


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up everyone, its been a while.

Blacksocks, hit me up with a pm, I lost your # when my phone broke this past weekend. I also want a copy of the dvd too.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN JOHNNY BEEN WRITING FOR A WHILE NOW... WRITING A NOVEL BRO? :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*nah bro i was away...Thanks everyone for the support! *_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 08:55 PM~5937906
> *nah bro i was away...Thanks everyone for the support!
> *


Hey Jhonny, just seen the clip and it wuz tight as fuck. Glad to be part of some thing that tight. Great job Jhonny
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2006, 08:55 PM~5937906
> *nah bro i was away...Thanks everyone for the support!
> *


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Joh---nny! Joh---nny! 


you already know how we feel...... 






*AZ *</span>love on dat dair


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey homies, DOES ANYONE HAVE A NUMBER FOR "CHAVO" I NEED PINSTRIPPING DONE.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Aug 9 2006, 10:44 PM~5938320
> *Hey homies, DOES ANYONE HAVE A NUMBER FOR "CHAVO" I NEED PINSTRIPPING DONE.
> *


here you go homie 602574-4178.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

clean clip homie that was tight " MEXICA" KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

clean clip homie that was tight " MEXICA" KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

clean clip homie that was tight " MEXICA" KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hey rivi the clip is badass!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG ED HOW U DOING PLAYA


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

i heard there is going to be a car show and hop in superior az on sept 16 the show will be put on by united c.c. my cousin lives out there in phx i will be out there in az that weekend, were in the hell is superior az. but he told me thats the town were society c.c. was formed do you guys think it will be a good show will any of you guys be out there.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hats off to STREETSTARS :0 bad ass clip.. Johnny u have to let me know when those dvds come in :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 9 2006, 10:01 PM~5938441
> *clean clip homie that was tight " MEXICA" KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We heard you the first time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Aug 9 2006, 10:23 PM~5938554
> *i heard there is going to be a car show and hop in superior az on sept 16 the show will be put on by united c.c. my cousin lives out there in phx i will be out there in az that weekend, were in the hell is superior az. but he told me thats the town were society c.c. was formed do you guys think it will be a good show will any of you guys be out there.
> *


nobody no's :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up Frank, Big Ray?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ray go to sleep wey............ :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 10:57 PM~5938719
> *whats up  Frank, Big Ray?
> *


what up ben


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2006, 11:00 PM~5938733
> *ray go to sleep wey............ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i still got 3 more hours to go... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 9 2006, 11:08 PM~5938782
> *what up ben
> *


Waiting for one of my partners to come in from Cali with some wheels and we're going to to go mount and balance them right now.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 10:57 PM~5938719
> *whats up  Frank, Big Ray?
> *


sup homie  missed u @ the qt on thomas..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 9 2006, 11:11 PM~5938803
> *sup homie   missed u @ the qt on thomas..
> *


You were there too?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 11:12 PM~5938811
> *You were there too?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i was w/blacksox..but took off b4 you came thru...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 9 2006, 11:13 PM~5938816
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i was w/blacksox..but took off b4 you came thru...
> *


Yeah I wuz about 15 mins late. Iwuz meeting him there to give him his set of rims.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

yeah he told me..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 9 2006, 11:15 PM~5938834
> *yeah he told me..
> *


Well im going to have to run off cause i got some work to do. PEACE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 9 2006, 11:14 PM~5938511
> *WHAT UP BIG ED HOW U DOING PLAYA
> *


what up homie what's popp'n!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 11:26 PM~5938575
> *We heard you the first time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so what you wanna here it again !!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up pancho Q-vo Da,vinchi :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 10 2006, 12:10 AM~5939091
> *what's up pancho Q-vo  Da,vinchi :biggrin:
> *


what's up big ed


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 10 2006, 12:10 AM~5939091
> *what's up pancho Q-vo  Da,vinchi :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Ed hey how about we nose up and winner buys SONICS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 10 2006, 01:18 AM~5939116
> *what's up big ed
> *


i sent you a p.m


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 10 2006, 01:18 AM~5939117
> *What up Big Ed hey how about we nose up and winner buys SONICS :biggrin:
> *


it depend's on what your gonna order ? i have to go sell some can's tommarow . you got a shopoing cart i can barrow?????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 10 2006, 12:22 AM~5939128
> *it depend's on what your gonna order ? i have to go sell some can's tommarow . you got a shopoing cart i can barrow?????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya cause i want 6 #1's i'm HUNGRY :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

hey panch did you see that street stars clip?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 10 2006, 01:24 AM~5939131
> *Hell ya cause i want 6 #1's i'm HUNGRY :biggrin:
> *


dammmmmmmn better yet will do it old school and go to pete's monster burger wit mayo and jalapeno's....................oh shit....


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 10 2006, 12:28 AM~5939141
> *dammmmmmmn better yet will do it old school and go to pete's monster burger wit mayo and jalapeno's....................oh shit....
> *


FUCK SONICS I WANT PETES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man you got me all fucked up now and Petes is closed :banghead: :tears:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

see you tommarow pancho call when you get up homie so we could chopp it up at a new spot........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

87 caprice landau

fully done up caprice including:
full tan tweed and painted interior
new gold paint w/ patterns by king george
stripped and leafed
Murals on trunk
All exterior trim is either polished or replated
belly is fully painted and chromed
14x7 (real) copper and gold plated rims
3 pro hopper pumps 10 batteries, trunk is fully painted and plated
full custom stereo
Fully straped frame and suspension, pro hopper rear uppers
Runs good, power everything.
Engine compartment is all OG
its only been to one (LRM) show and placed first
Starting price is $15,000 NO TRADES CASH ONLY
Located in PHX AZ
I'm posting this for a club member so any questions i'll try to answer










































I'll try to get more pics of the interior and trunk as soon as possible but its at the stereo guys right now so it might be a few days.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 DAMN... THAT CAPRICE IS CLEANN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2006, 05:31 PM~5936043
> *My name aint Tony :angry:  :angry:
> *


You wish :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 10 2006, 01:05 AM~5939256
> *87 caprice landau
> 
> fully done up caprice including:
> ...


that car is bad ass!!! very different i like the copper trimmings.... good detail on that car!! the paint is something else to :cheesy: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: QVO TONY BALONEY!


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

does anybody have that dudes number that shaves the white wall i think his name is LB


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

some old pics - - -around early to mid 90's

my '86 Grand Prix! 
















Pre-Cadillac days - notice my grand prix in the background - pre candy!








clean ass cutty








convert-elco!








Franky's elco - pre candy and patterns!









These are just some of the pics I have....These were all Majestics cars back when there was just a PHOENIX chapter....I'll post more later.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 07:45 AM~5940023
> *:wave: QVO TONY BALONEY!
> *


SUP FOO


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 10 2006, 07:58 AM~5940099
> *does anybody have that dudes number that shaves the white wall i think his name is LB
> *


602-818-1717


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 10 2006, 12:03 AM~5939065
> *so what you wanna here it again !!!!!!
> 
> *


One more time please......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 07:12 AM~5939917
> *You wish  :uh:
> *


yeah right
:twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Art Buck?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 08:21 AM~5940237
> *some old pics - - -around early to mid 90's
> 
> my '86 Grand Prix!
> ...



damn i remember art and jamie doing your interior on that car memories....... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2006, 09:03 AM~5940449
> *yeah right
> :twak:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 10 2006, 08:11 AM~5940483
> *damn i remember art and jamie doing your interior on that car memories....... :cheesy:
> *


I got one for you!!!! Your mini in Mesa!








 

Yeah Art and Jaime got down on my ride!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Are those KMC wheels? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 11:04 AM~5940751
> *Are those KMC wheels?  :biggrin:
> *


OL SCHOOL MAJESTYS!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Im gonna bring those rims back and put them on my truck :cheesy: 



























:around: :around: :around: PROBABLY NOT...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 10:13 AM~5940792
> *Im gonna bring those rims back and put them on my 62impala  :cheesy:
> 
> *








:twak: :thumbsdown: :ugh: 







DAMN ART YOU TAKING IT WAAAAY BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm flying out to Detroit today to meet up with Todd and Nene & TRUDAWG for the show in Michigan this weekend. Both mine and Todd's shops will still be open if anyone needs anything. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 10:33 AM~5940906
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:  I'm gonna put them on my accord
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 10 2006, 10:33 AM~5940908
> *I'm flying out to Detroit today to meet up with Todd and Nene & TRUDAWG for the show in Michigan this weekend.  Both mine and Todd's shops will still be open if anyone needs anything.   :biggrin:
> *



Have a safe trip Jen... wish the guys good luck for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 10:35 AM~5940919
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 10:41 AM~5940972
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 10:35 AM~5940921
> *Have a safe trip Jen... wish the guys good luck for me..  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! That terror alert bullshit kind of messed with me a little bit this morning, but I'm sure it'll be ok. Will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 10:46 AM~5941016
> *:angry:
> *







:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 09:33 AM~5940906
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:
> DAMN ART YOU TAKING IT WAAAAY BACK...  :biggrin:
> *


That pic was back in '93 or '94 I have more but if you meat heads are gonna talk shit about what other peeps did back in the day I wont post any more. I would have thought you and '62 would have appreciated them more.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 10:51 AM~5941066
> *That pic was back in '93 or '94 I have more but if you meat heads are gonna talk shit about what other peeps did back in the day I wont post any more.  I would have thought you and '62 would have appreciated them more.
> *




Nah homie... you got it twisted.. i like seeing old pics from back in the day.. keep em coming... :biggrin: 


that's just how me and smiley are... i'm just bustin his balls..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Well actually smiley WOULD put those on his truck just for the fuck of it... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Besides.. i got no room to talk when it comes to old shit... 

This is how my cousins started High Rollerz.. before they moved to a more traditional lowriding club.. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

POST SOME MORE OF THOSE OL SCHOOL PICS ART


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 10:51 AM~5941066
> *That pic was back in '93 or '94 I have more but if you meat heads are gonna talk shit about what other peeps did back in the day I wont post any more.  I would have thought you and '62 would have appreciated them more.
> *


we appreciate it homie.. i know that pic was taken baaack in the days.. Even my dad was rocking those rims in his trucks.. just think it will be kinda rare to bring them back... no disrespect intended.. sorry if you took it the wrong way


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ok we are cool........wait til after 12:00......I got more. You guys bummed me out and I did't want you clowning on my homies rides that I was going to post. I'll put some more out..... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 11:22 AM~5941302
> *ok we are cool........wait til after 12:00......I got more.  You guys bummed me out and I did't want you clowning on my homies rides that I was going to post.  I'll put some more out..... :biggrin:
> *



You should know better by now homie.. I ain't like that... I'll just go back to clowning on smiley.. :biggrin: Post em up...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody remember this car? :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I miss my lac.. :tears: 








Fuckit.. it was a 4door.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

was that pic taken at a high school?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 11:41 AM~5941451
> *was that pic taken at a high school?
> *



Which one? Red caddy?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 All over you smiley...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 11:42 AM~5941455
> *Which one? Red caddy?
> *


yup


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 11:44 AM~5941467
> *:0 All over you smiley...
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 11:46 AM~5941478
> *yup
> *



I think it was the fairgrounds in yuma? It was the Mi Vida CC show back like 6-7years ago... or more.. i forget...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 10:48 AM~5941487
> *That's clean  :0
> *


 Another one of Franky's creations!....he's had alot of cars.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am posting my old caddy from 2004 from when it got painted the 2nd time. Hope you like...


































































































I will find pics of it when I had it black but I have to find the pics.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: NICE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Clean Lac homie... :thumbsup:


What made you go to the dark side and get a lincoln? :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody remember this one? pic from one of the old "Mystikal CC" shows..


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 11:59 AM~5941570
> *Clean Lac homie... :thumbsup:
> What made you go to the dark side and get a lincoln? :biggrin: J/K
> *



Actually I sold in oct 04 cause I had to go to court to get custody of my daughter and my ex brought pics of my car saying my daughter will be caught in a driveby, etc so I sold it and bought a 05 camry, sold that I got the 03 Lincoln Towncar...believe me I miss it homie but what can I do.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 12:06 PM~5941621
> *Actually I sold in oct 04 cause I had to go to court to get custody of my daughter and my ex brought pics of my car saying my daughter will be caught in a driveby, etc so I sold it and bought a 05 camry, sold that I got the 03 Lincoln Towncar...believe me I miss it homie but what can I do.
> *



Damn...  That sucks homie... 


Prejudice against a car... :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 12:09 PM~5941644
> *Damn...    That sucks homie...
> Prejudice against a car...  :angry:
> *



It's all good homie got a new mexican girl that loves my Lincoln and wants me to fix it so we can go to the shows and picnics...where has she been all my life


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 12:11 PM~5941654
> *It's all good homie got a new mexican girl that loves my Lincoln and wants me to fix it so we can go to the shows and picnics...where has she been all my life
> *




:thumbsup: There you go... gotta have that support by the old lady...

My girl was born into it.. she was raised around it... (pops is an Imperials member) so she supports me and is always down for a cruise,show,picnic...etc :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 11:44 AM~5941467
> *:0 All over you smiley...
> 
> 
> ...




I MISS THIS CAR I WONDER WERE IT IS NOW............


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I found an old pic of Santana... but the girl is in the way...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 12:13 PM~5941664
> *:thumbsup: There you go... gotta have that support by the old lady...
> 
> My girl was born into it.. she was raised around it... (pops is an Imperials member) so she supports me and is always down for a cruise,show,picnic...etc :biggrin:
> *


Nice! I will be up there at Sonics pretty soon to check it out, my car will probably be in the shop getting lifted but I will go to check it out. Will meet up there and whoever else comes on AZSIDE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

My Impala back in the days :cheesy:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5941679
> *My Impala back in the days  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN look at it now! Very Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5941678
> *Nice!  I will be up there at Sonics pretty soon to check it out, my car will probably be in the shop getting lifted but I will go to check it out.  Will meet up there and whoever else comes on AZSIDE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5941679
> *My Impala back in the days  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Big transformation to NOW huh big pimp? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

here we go


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 12:17 PM~5941693
> *DAMN look at it now!  Very Nice!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 12:26 PM~5941732
> *thanks homie
> *



:0 


















































:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 12:24 PM~5941721
> *Big transformation to NOW huh big pimp?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hahah you know it..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

and before the top was done..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

more


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5941758
> *more
> 
> 
> ...



These two montes are sick...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5941757
> *and before the top was done..
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for putting up these pics knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 12:37 PM~5941769
> *thanks for putting up these pics knightstalker
> *



No prob.. you know i got alot of pics.. old ones.. new ones... con viejas... sin viejas..  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

check this out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 12:39 PM~5941784
> *No prob.. you know i got alot of pics.. old ones.. new ones... con viejas... sin viejas..    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

this is it, last ones


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 11:35 AM~5941762
> *These two montes are sick...
> *


They are both on the road cruising still!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *(Knightstalker @ Aug 10 2006, 12:39 PM)
> No prob.. you know i got alot of pics.. old ones.. new ones...   con viejas... sin viejas..
> 
> 
> ...



TE PEGAN CABRON.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 12:45 PM~5941837
> *They are both on the road cruising still!
> *



 That's good to hear.. most of those cars that were showing back then went away after a couple years..  

Nice pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's my old lac... 


















































:tears: :angel: R.I.P.


PS i hate Grand Cherokees.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TE PEGAN CABRON.. :biggrin:
[/quote]

one of my favorite pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 10 2006, 10:33 AM~5940908
> *I'm flying out to Detroit today to meet up with Todd and Nene & TRUDAWG for the show in Michigan this weekend.  Both mine and Todd's shops will still be open if anyone needs anything.  :biggrin:
> *


Take Jen,have a nice trip


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok here is the pics of my caddy when it was black in 03










































































































Heres my monte back in 02


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: Looked good homie..


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK ALL YOU GUYS






























































































:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 12:57 PM~5941924
> *TE PEGAN CABRON..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Oh really now... muy chingon... i'll put up some more then


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 10 2006, 01:11 PM~5942047
> *FUCK ALL YOU GUYS
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 01:06 PM~5942002
> *Ok here is the pics of my caddy when it was black in 03
> 
> 
> ...


The stripping looked good on your caddy! u stilll got that monte?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sin viejas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 01:21 PM~5942125
> *Sin viejas
> 
> 
> *




:nono: pon mas *CON* viejas... aver que chingon eres :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 01:20 PM~5942117
> *The stripping looked good on your caddy! u stilll got that monte?
> *


Thanks homie, 2 people did the striping...oldie named Bob Coslett and a homie Jeff. Nope I sold the monte in 02 for $4000


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 01:23 PM~5942141
> *:nono: pon mas CON viejas... aver que chingon eres :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 01:36 PM~5942185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 01:36 PM~5942184
> *Thanks homie, 2 people did the striping...oldie named Bob Coslett and a homie Jeff.  Nope I sold the monte in 02 for $4000
> *


dam... that was a nice one


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 01:39 PM~5942206
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


just laughing at what u said "pon mas CON viejas... aver que chingon eres "


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 01:42 PM~5942226
> *dam... that was a nice one
> *



Ya it was nice...78 monte carlo, laguna blue pearl exterior with custom bright blue tweed and light gray vynl with chevy patterns in the door panels, 2 Hi-Low pumps with 6 batteries, I miss that car also


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 01:48 PM~5942273
> *Ya it was nice...78 monte carlo, laguna blue pearl exterior with custom bright blue tweed and light gray vynl with chevy patterns in the door panels, 2 Hi-Low pumps with 6 batteries, I miss that car also
> *


yeah i like that color on it...  It had a lot of work done to it


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

nice pics art buck...... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5940908
> *I'm flying out to Detroit today to meet up with Todd and Nene & TRUDAWG for the show in Michigan this weekend.  Both mine and Todd's shops will still be open if anyone needs anything.  :biggrin:
> *


have a safe flight! See u when u get here!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

hey heres a suggestion...... maybe we can stop quoting pics cuz this shit sucks trying to download the same pics over and the by the time it gets downloaded 
the server is to busy and i get thrown the fuk out if you do maybe delete the pics first....just a thought


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 10 2006, 02:14 PM~5942409
> *hey heres a suggestion...... stop quoting pics cuz this shit sucks trying to download the same pics over and the by the time it gets downloaded
> the server is to busy and i get thrown the fuk out if you do maybe delete the pics first....just a thought
> *


FUCKING WHINER :biggrin:EVER HEARD OF HIGH SPEED


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 10 2006, 03:16 PM~5942419
> *FUCKING WHINER :biggrin:
> *




MAN..............FUUUUUUCCCCKKK BLLLUUUEEEE
 I KNOW I AINT THE ONLY ONE WITH THIS PROB AND I DO HAVE HIGH SPEED.......BIOTCH


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WELL........................FUK EVERYBODY


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 10 2006, 03:05 PM~5942722
> *WELL........................FUK EVERYBODY
> *


Ya FUK EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 04:19 PM~5942826
> *Calma Te homeboy, I promise you I work in I.T it wont cause any issues with server but it will slow down how fast the pictures load, if you are getting knocked off, I will look at it  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WASNT TOWARDS MY REPLY THAT WAS JUST BECAUSE I FELT LIKE SAYING


FUK EVERYBODY


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 10 2006, 02:14 PM~5942409
> *hey heres a suggestion...... maybe we can stop quoting pics cuz this shit sucks trying to download the same pics over and the by the time it gets downloaded
> the server is to busy and i get thrown the fuk out if you do maybe delete the pics first....just a thought
> *


Calma Te homeboy, I promise you I work in I.T it wont cause any issues with server but it will slow down how fast the pictures load, if you are getting knocked off, I will look at it :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 04:19 PM~5942826
> *Ya FUK EVERYBODY    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 10:51 AM~5941066
> *That pic was back in '93 or '94 I have more but if you meat heads are gonna talk shit about what other peeps did back in the day I wont post any more.  I would have thought you and '62 would have appreciated them more.
> *



damn art you know how many kids were made in the back of that truck....... :dunno:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 10 2006, 03:18 PM~5943082
> *damn art you know how many kids were made in the back of that truck....... :dunno:
> *


I'll take your word for it! Fucking Horny Corny! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

some old spirit pics


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2006, 09:51 AM~5941066
> *That pic was back in '93 or '94 I have more but if you meat heads are gonna talk shit about what other peeps did back in the day I wont post any more.  I would have thought you and '62 would have appreciated them more.
> *


Yea Tony you fucken meat head behave when online! :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 10 2006, 05:09 PM~5943345
> *Yea Tony you fucken meat head behave when online! :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao::twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN ALL OVER TONY AGAIN :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 10 2006, 01:54 PM~5942315
> *nice pics art buck...... :biggrin:
> *



I like that avatar homie


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 10 2006, 04:14 PM~5942409
> *hey heres a suggestion...... maybe we can stop quoting pics cuz this shit sucks trying to download the same pics over and the by the time it gets downloaded
> the server is to busy and i get thrown the fuk out if you do maybe delete the pics first....just a thought
> *


that needs to be the rule for all of LIL, I fuckin hate that shit when 9 people qoute the same pics :uh: 
Is this a walk down memory lane day or what? :biggrin: Nice pics BTW


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 04:33 PM~5943475
> *DAMN ALL OVER TONY AGAIN :0
> 
> 
> ...


Question is will he ever lift his ride and i dont mean bags!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 10 2006, 06:17 PM~5943706
> *:uh:
> *




:biggrin: why you getting mad cabron?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT IT WOULD KINDA LOOK LIKE IF IT WAS LIFTED :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 10 2006, 06:46 PM~5943559
> *that needs to be the rule for all of LIL, I fuckin hate that shit when 9 people qoute the same pics :uh:
> Is this a walk down memory lane day or what? :biggrin: Nice pics BTW
> *


AND IF IT IS WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP ANT !!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> THIS IS WHAT IT WOULD KINDA LOOK LIKE IF IT WAS LIFTED :0
> 
> Right click and save, this is the only way his car getting lifted!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> > THIS IS WHAT IT WOULD KINDA LOOK LIKE IF IT WAS LIFTED :0
> >
> > Right click and save, this is the only way his car getting lifted!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 06:36 PM~5943810
> *THIS IS WHAT IT WOULD KINDA LOOK LIKE IF IT WAS LIFTED :0
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Knightstalker and Kraz13 see what you guys did, now he's crying in the car.
:nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Jhonny?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2006, 10:32 PM~5945585
> *Hey Knightstalker and Kraz13 see what you guys did, now he's crying in the car.
> :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sup benny! how are you????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 10:34 PM~5945598
> *:biggrin:
> *


Those were some good pics that you and art buck were posting earlier. p.s. I dont think your a meat head :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 10 2006, 10:35 PM~5945607
> *sup benny! how are you????
> *


Finally got some time to check out the lastest post, and you?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2006, 10:36 PM~5945615
> *Those were some good pics that you and art buck were posting earlier.  p.s. I dont think your a meat head :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hahahaha
> *



:cheesy: Thanks...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 10:38 PM~5945628
> *:cheesy: Thanks...
> *


De nalga, digo de nada!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

im cool man....gonna knock the rears on right now......where is da best place to buy a knock homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 10 2006, 10:40 PM~5945641
> *im cool man....gonna knock the rears on right now......where is da best place to buy a knock homie...
> *


I already have it. Theres no need to look any futher.........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2006, 10:42 PM~5945652
> *I already have it. Theres no need to look any futher.........
> *



:0 Uy miralo que chingon... :biggrin:


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

whats up az ! is everybody going to sonics this saturday just what to come out chill in the heat.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 10:54 PM~5945746
> *:0 Uy miralo que chingon...  :biggrin:
> *


Pues si ya sabes, paque preguntas........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Aug 10 2006, 10:55 PM~5945749
> *whats up az ! is everybody going to sonics this saturday just what to come out chill in the heat.
> *


We'll be there homie!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Aug 10 2006, 10:55 PM~5945749
> *whats up az ! is everybody going to sonics this saturday just what to come out chill in the heat.
> *



YEAH HOMIE.. EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT... 

*SONICS @ 51ST AVE & BASELINE... 

AROUND 830/9PM... *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2006, 10:57 PM~5945758
> *Pues si ya sabes, paque preguntas........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




VERDAD WEY? :banghead: My bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2006, 09:32 PM~5945585
> *Hey Knightstalker and Kraz13 see what you guys did, now he's crying in the car.
> :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Hun? What a sissy!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> WHAT'S UP ANT !!!
> 
> WHATS UP ED? THOSE ARE SOME NICE PICTURES OF YOUR CARS IN THE (POST YOUR RIDES) SECTION!! :worship:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 10 2006, 11:54 PM~5946087
> *Hun? What a sissy!
> *



where u at david??????????????????????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2006, 05:33 PM~5943475
> *DAMN ALL OVER TONY AGAIN :0
> 
> *


Don't think I forgot about you...

WHERE U AT RUBEN?????????????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 07:17 AM~5946990
> *Don't think about you...
> 
> WHERE U AT RUBEN?????????????
> ...




THAT'S A *COUPE*

MINE'S A FLEETWOOD...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2006, 07:19 AM~5947006
> *THAT'S A COUPE
> 
> MINE'S A FLEETWOOD...
> *


u get the point


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 07:20 AM~5947007
> *u get the point
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2006, 07:19 AM~5947006
> *THAT'S A COUPE
> 
> MINE'S A FLEETWOOD...
> *












is this better? :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 07:26 AM~5947036
> *
> 
> is this better?  :cheesy:
> *




:nono: :biggrin: NOPE... STILL A COUPE DEVILLE...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2006, 07:30 AM~5947057
> *:nono: :biggrin: NOPE... STILL A COUPE DEVILLE...
> *


I'll go look for a fleetwood.. Bougham


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 07:35 AM~5947087
> *I'll go look for a fleetwood.. Bougham
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up guys! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2006, 07:44 AM~5947141
> *
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2006, 07:45 AM~5947143
> *Whats up guys! :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2006, 07:44 AM~5947141
> *
> *


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good morning homies! Whats the weather like today so far?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2006, 07:45 AM~5947143
> *Whats up guys! :biggrin:
> *



QVO HOMIE


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 11 2006, 08:23 AM~5947321
> *Good morning homies!  Whats the weather like today so far?
> *


Hot and Humid.......................But its a Good Morning anyways...........


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 11 2006, 08:52 AM~5947447
> *Hot and Humid.......................But its a Good Morning anyways...........
> *


I noticed it says "Santa Paula" did you grow up there?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 11 2006, 08:57 AM~5947473
> *I noticed it says "Santa Paula" did you grow up there?
> *


 Yeah grew up there, and you.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 11 2006, 09:57 AM~5947473
> *I noticed it says "Santa Paula" did you grow up there?
> *



it also says "mars and jupiter" wich one do you think he was born on


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 06:08 AM~5946955
> *where u at david??????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


i'm comming up very quick now that my wife got a full time job!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 11 2006, 09:04 AM~5947959
> *it also says "mars and jupiter" wich one do you think he was born on
> *


LOL! Mars I hope........you know what they say about Jupiter?

"people from Jupiter are more stupider" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2006, 10:31 AM~5948103
> *LOL!  Mars I hope........you know what they say about Jupiter?
> 
> "people from Jupiter are more stupider" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Yow guys are too much. Santa Paula and Phoenix are places I have already been to. Mars and Jupiter are the next stops on my places to vist..............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 11 2006, 09:41 AM~5948165
> *Yow guys are too much.  Santa Paula and Phoenix are places I have already been to. Mars and Jupiter are the next stops on my places to vist..............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2006, 10:43 AM~5948177
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK ART BUCK


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN DIRTY DIRTY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 07:52 AM~5947171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lecab... badass.. but not 90'd out huh... shoulda gotten a pic of his blue one... that one is tight as fuck.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 11 2006, 07:56 AM~5947187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cierra el osico wey...  Se te va meter una verga... i mean mosca.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2006, 01:32 PM~5948954
> *Cierra el osico wey...    Se te va meter una verga... i mean mosca..  :biggrin:
> *


i see u know by experience :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

<----------hey looks like "_roll'n" _is getting ready to suck some dick


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 01:46 PM~5949028
> *i see u know by experience  :angry:
> *



:uh: Nah.. puras tetas para mi puto... :biggrin: 


No te enojes smiley... smile.. :biggrin: 


It's friday... you ain't got shit to do.. well in about an hour and half..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 11 2006, 11:03 AM~5948529
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUUUUE!*


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ, WHATS GOING DOWN 2 NIGHT????


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I need help guys, this towncar is too much work cause of the stupid ass aluminum suspension and it will be alot more money then I expected when I bought the car. I am thinking about trading it in and buying a stock brand new car to get me around with and buying a project lolo for $2500-$3000...Please help find me something in AZ for that price. Thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 11 2006, 03:40 PM~5949729
> *I need help guys, this towncar is too much work cause of the stupid ass aluminum suspension and it will be alot more money then I expected when I bought the car.  I am thinking about trading it in and buying a stock brand new car to get me around with and buying a project lolo for $2500-$3000...Please help find me something in AZ for that price.  Thanks
> *



YOU GOT A PM HOMIE..


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2006, 02:46 PM~5949401
> *NO...:nono: ..<span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUUUUE!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

What up big ed I found this pic


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Leonard?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

got this 4 sale







24's


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 11 2006, 11:07 PM~5951678
> *got this 4 sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 11 2006, 09:57 PM~5951279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's cool homie that's a nice one not that much loner till the three's out again!!!!! :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

and got this








4 sale 2,on 24's


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

i got a 91 cadi for sale or trade.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

is 4 door white with grey


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sup South Central, how clean will the caddys be for that price around $3000?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 12 2006, 12:09 AM~5951961
> * is 4 door white with grey
> *


YA WHY IT'S YOUR OLD ONE ? IF IT IS IT'S JUMP'N REAL GOOD RIGHT NOW I PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO IT THE A.C WORK'S COLD!!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

ya it is homie,so is the blue one that will has,how much you want 4 caddy


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 12 2006, 12:14 AM~5951977
> *Sup South Central, how clean will the caddys be for that price around $3000?
> *


IT'S CLEAN FOR ABOUT 5,G'z HOMIE.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 12 2006, 12:31 AM~5952039
> *ya it is homie,so is the blue one that will has,how much you want 4 caddy
> *


YOU P.M ME AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW OR TRADE FOR SOMETHING DIFFRENT YOU KNOW!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 11 2006, 11:14 PM~5951977
> *Sup South Central, how clean will the caddys be for that price around $3000?
> *


It depends on which ones are still available when you get here, it would really be easier to show you when you get here.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX RIDER, WHATS UP?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 11 2006, 07:08 AM~5946955
> *where u at david??????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


dAMN HE'S CLOWNING :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2006, 11:51 PM~5952276
> *dAMN HE'S CLOWNING :biggrin:
> *


Smiley....... I'll get him back!
BTW that ride is f#$ken nice! I like those rims/car color combo!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2006, 12:54 AM~5952283
> *Smiley....... I'll get him back!
> BTW that ride is f#$ken nice! I like those rims/car color combo!
> *


GET HIM RIGHT NOW SO WHEN HE WAKES UP AND HIS LADY GIVES HIM PERMISSION TO GET ON LIL HE'LL SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2006, 11:56 PM~5952290
> *GET HIM RIGHT NOW SO WHEN HE WAKES UP AND HIS LADY GIVES HIM PERMISSION TO GET ON LIL HE'LL SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget he need parent's permission too!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTSTALKER, BLAZED OUT. WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2006, 12:58 AM~5952293
> *Don't forget he need parent's permission too!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL THATS FUNNY SHIT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 12:58 AM~5952294
> *KNIGHTSTALKER, BLAZED OUT. WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES?????
> *




Just got home homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:00 AM~5952302
> *Just got home homie.. :biggrin:
> *


IS IT RAINING OUT THERE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*KRAZ13 WHEN ARE WE GOING TO SEE THE 64' ON THE STREET AGAIN? :uh:*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:01 AM~5952305
> *IS IT RAINING OUT THERE?
> *



Shit it WAS... still raining actually... southside was flooded... :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:03 AM~5952315
> *Shit it WAS... still raining actually... southside was flooded...  :0
> *


SO DID YOU LIKE KICKIN IT TODAY???? :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:05 AM~5952319
> *SO DID YOU LIKE KICKIN IT TODAY???? :uh:
> *




Yeah it was cool... I could've gone without the whole BJ trying to kill us in the 300 :0 ... but it was tight... i liked that car.. and that black suede interior :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 12:03 AM~5952312
> *KRAZ13 WHEN ARE WE GOING TO SEE THE 64' ON THE STREET AGAIN? :uh:
> *


*
SOON!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:08 AM~5952324
> *Yeah it was cool... I could've gone without the whole BJ trying to kill us in the 300  :0 ... but it was tight... i liked that car.. and that black suede interior  :biggrin:
> *


POST THOSE PICS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:09 AM~5952327
> *POST THOSE PICS
> *




:nono: Tomorrow.. it's mimis time now :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2006, 01:08 AM~5952325
> *SOON!!!
> *


ITS BEEN A MINUTE SICE WE'VE SEEN IT. I THINK IT'S TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:09 AM~5952329
> *:nono: Tomorrow.. it's mimis time now  :biggrin:
> *


GO TO SLEEP THEN CABRON. YOU WORKED REALLY HARD TODAY HUH..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:12 AM~5952336
> *GO TO SLEEP THEN CABRON. YOU WORKED REALLY HARD TODAY HUH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Good point... :biggrin:

Gimme a minute...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:14 AM~5952344
> *Good point... :biggrin:
> 
> Gimme a minute...
> *


ORALE PUES, ALRATO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 12:50 AM~5952272
> *PHX RIDER, WHATS UP?
> *


whats crackin big ben...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

:0 You think this vato the guy police are looking for?
















here the story!
A sexual predator whom Phoenix police have dubbed the "Baseline Rapist" because of three attacks near Baseline Road in south Phoenix may have struck again, this time in east-central Phoenix, authorities say.

Police say that the latest victim is a 14-year-old boy who was abducted Thursday night at gunpoint in the Food City parking lot at 32nd Street and Indian School Road. The boy, who was dropping clothes off at the donation bin, was driven to a residential area and sexually assaulted. Just before the abduction, the man robbed the cashier of Jack in the Box, across the street from the supermarket, police say.

The attacker is described as a Hispanic man; about 25 years old; between 5 feet, 7 inches and 5 feet, 9 inches tall; about 150 pounds with a small build. He was wearing a blue, long-sleeve pullover sweatshirt, khaki pants, white-brimmed hat, possible wig with shoulder-length hair, and plastic round glasses.
advertisement 


Police say the description is similar to a rapist who struck Aug. 6, Sept. 20 and Sept. 27.

"We have not connected him on all of these assaults by physical evidence, but we are going by his method of operation and his physical description," said Detective Tony Morales, a police spokesman.

Anyone with information is asked to call Silent Witness at (602) 261-8600.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TEAMBLOWME602, SOUTHCENTRAL TRUE BLUE, KNIGHTSTALKER, KRAZ13, GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   BE COOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:20 AM~5952366
> *TEAMBLOWME602, SOUTHCENTRAL TRUE BLUE, KNIGHTSTALKER, KRAZ13, GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    BE COOL
> *



esperate wey...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2006, 01:20 AM~5952365
> *:0 You think this vato the guy police are looking for?
> *



:0 That's fuckin WRONG :0



but funny as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2006, 01:20 AM~5952365
> *:0 You think this vato the guy police are looking for?
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR SOMETING ELSE....THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT, HEY ISNT THERE A REWARD FOR HIM??????? ARE YOU THINKING WHAT IM THINKING :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:23 AM~5952374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!! THAT CAR IS BAD ASS. I'LL BE PICKING IT UP TOMORROW TOO.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:29 AM~5952389
> *THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!! THAT CAR IS BAD ASS. I'LL BE PICKING IT UP TOMORROW TOO.....
> *








pero :nono: tomorrow you picking up the (P)IMPALA homie... we rolling to *SONICS* :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:23 AM~5952374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY KNIGHTSTALKER DID YOU NOTICE THE BLACK WHEELS ON THE RIGHT SIDE AND THE ALL CHROME ON THE LEFT?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 01:34 AM~5952400
> *HEY KNIGHTSTALKER DID YOU NOTICE THE BLACK WHEELS ON THE RIGHT SIDE AND THE ALL CHROME ON THE LEFT?
> *




YEAH.. THAT'S TIGHT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:34 AM~5952399
> *
> pero :nono: tomorrow you picking up the (P)IMPALA homie... we rolling to SONICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU GOT IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 01:36 AM~5952406
> *YEAH.. THAT'S TIGHT
> *


IM OUT, GOOD NIGHT


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2006, 12:27 AM~5952382
> *YOUR SOMETING ELSE....THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT, HEY ISNT THERE A REWARD FOR HIM??????? ARE YOU THINKING WHAT IM THINKING :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAHAHA
> *


I already call it in, the reward suck. It's a free hand job from Smiley!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LAST TWO PICS... MY HOMIES CAR.. "EL DUENDE"  





















:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


SO WHO'S DOWN FOR SONICS TONIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm doen for sonics but i need a ride dee if you read this i'll be home come pick me up if you go


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ALMOST TIME FOR SONICS... 



FOR TONIGHT... WEATHER REPORT BY WEATHER.COM SAYS 30% CHANCE OF ISOLATED T-STORMS...


*SO STOP BEING PUSSIES/BITCHES AND LET'S ROLL!*


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*



4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:  impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Ben'sCustomWheels

Click to expand...

*
*PUTO EL QUE NO VAYA* :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 06:27 PM~5954977
> *
> PUTO EL QUE NO VAYA  :biggrin:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 12 2006, 06:33 PM~5955004
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels
> *




QUE WEY I'M ROLLIN WITH YOU :biggrin:


MY OFFER STILL STANDS ON DRIVING


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2006, 01:46 AM~5952425
> *I already call it in, the reward suck. It's a free hand job from Smiley!
> *


u wish... :uh: get off dees already :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 06:34 PM~5955015
> *QUE WEY I'M ROLLIN WITH YOU :biggrin:
> MY OFFER STILL STANDS ON DRIVING
> *


ok :cheesy: i'll sit shot gun and fall assleep as you drive my COUGAR


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 12 2006, 06:38 PM~5955045
> *ok  :cheesy:  i'll sit shot gun and fall assleep as you drive my COUGAR
> *



NO HAY PEDO...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2006, 06:39 PM~5955051
> *NO HAY PEDO...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just wanted to say HI to everyone and tell you all that we're doing good & kicking back at the bar of a nice ass hotel with TRUDAWG and TRUUCHA and of course Todd and Nene!!!! I'm having a great time, the weather is great and I can't wait til tomorrow for the show!! The Michigan people are taking good care of us. Extra thanks to Jimmy and the boys at SHOW N GO!!! Talk to you guys next week!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Waddup YOUNG ROGUE?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 12 2006, 08:36 PM~5955630
> *Waddup YOUNG ROGUE?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 12 2006, 08:37 PM~5955641
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi SCTB!!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

ANY HOPPING GOIN DOWN TODAY :dunno: EASTSIDE OR WESTSIDE


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah here in detroit us, todd, and nene going to throw down


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ, WHATS GOING DOWN 2NIGHT???


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 13 2006, 10:13 AM~5958067
> *WHATS UP AZ, WHATS GOING DOWN 2NIGHT???
> *



Whats crackin Israel, you talked to my homeboy Grorge lastnite? I will be out there soon homie, and I want to check it out, but I hope you still have it in these next couple weeks.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 13 2006, 05:48 AM~5957347
> *yeah here in detroit us, todd, and nene going to throw down
> *


IN AZ NOT DETROIT


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 13 2006, 10:53 AM~5958328
> *Whats crackin Israel, you talked to my homeboy Grorge lastnite?  I will be out there soon homie, and I want to check it out, but I hope you still have it in these next couple weeks.
> *


YA I STILL HAVE IT, NOTHING GOOD HAS COME MY WAY, SO THE CAR IS STILL WITH ME.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey knightstalker i'm waiting for those pics that you were going to post from saturday knight. If you dont get on the ball i'm going to fire your ass and take your camera away. :biggrin: :biggrin: hahaha :biggrin: i'm just kidding, no yores :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

still 4 sale


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 14 2006, 12:34 AM~5962973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 13 2006, 11:41 PM~5962757
> *Hey knightstalker i'm waiting for those pics that you were going to post from saturday knight. If you dont get on the ball i'm going to fire your ass and take your camera away. :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahaha :biggrin: i'm just kidding, no yores :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2006, 07:53 AM~5963824
> *
> *



What up Art 
just checking in from Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 13 2006, 11:41 PM~5962757
> *Hey knightstalker i'm waiting for those pics that you were going to post from saturday knight. If you dont get on the ball i'm going to fire your ass and take your camera away. :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahaha :biggrin: i'm just kidding, no yores :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :twak: :buttkick:




:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres a couple of pics i took on Saturday.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 14 2006, 07:10 AM~5963904
> *What up Art
> just checking in from Vegas :biggrin:
> *


What Franky! Viva Las Vegas and have a few or more for me!


What's up d-boy and Mikey!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just checkin in with AZ I'm about to get on the plane. This was the best show I've been to in probably 2 years or more. Everybody here in Michigan has been cool as hell. You guys had to see Jimmy from Show N Go practice his wet t-shirt routine!!! LOL!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 14 2006, 09:15 AM~5964620
> *Art Buck in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


'sup BEN!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2006, 10:40 AM~5964799
> *'sup BEN!!!!
> *


got to get back to work. you know!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SOME PICS FROM LAST SATURDAY... SEEMS SOME FOLKS GOT SCARED OF THE RAIN FROM FRIDAY*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

IT WAS STILL A GOOD TURNOUT.. PLUS SOME UNEXPECTED SURPRISES


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

hell yeah nice pics


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2006, 09:09 AM~5964208
> *Heres a couple of pics i took on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! I was there too. The stadium is bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 14 2006, 11:58 AM~5965331
> *hell yeah nice pics
> *


  THX homie..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> > :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Man I should've went, but I got a little drunk at the Cardinals game. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PICS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 14 2006, 11:39 AM~5965571
> *GOOD PICS
> *


We'll (Phoenix Riderz) be there again soon!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 14 2006, 12:39 PM~5965571
> *GOOD PICS
> *



YOU JUST LIKED THEM CUZ UR CAR WAS IN 'EM... :biggrin: (THX HOMIE)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2006, 12:42 PM~5965606
> *We'll (Phoenix Riderz) be there again soon!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impala_1962_ss_slow_lane


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 14 2006, 11:05 AM~5965392
> * THAT was the surprise... 73RIVI is BACK!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 JOHNNYS BACK :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 
0 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 04:22 PM~5966830
> *:0  JOHNNYS A ******* :biggrin:
> *




OOOOOOOO. IM TELLING YOU CALLED HIM THAT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP BUCK AND SS PIMPIN


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:24 PM~5966845
> *:biggrin:
> 0 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2006, 02:25 PM~5966848
> *OOOOOOOO. IM TELLING YOU CALLED HIM THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SMACK YOUR SELF IN THE NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 04:34 PM~5966868
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SMACK YOUR SELF IN THE NUTS :biggrin:
> *



I DONT HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO DO THAT _IM SCURRED_


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2006, 02:37 PM~5966879
> *I DONT HAVE ENOUGH BALLS TO DO THAT IM SCURRED
> *


SMART MAN :biggrin: , WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE OUT RIGHT NOW T, MIGHT BE ON THE NEW VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what trouble what 's popp'n


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Any of you guys know anybody who wants a red pitbull


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 04:43 PM~5966925
> *SMART MAN :biggrin: , WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE OUT RIGHT NOW T, MIGHT BE ON THE NEW VIDEO :biggrin:
> *


 WUTT YOU DONT MEMBER........_BLACK MONTE_


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5967034
> *WUTT YOU DONT MEMBER........BLACK MONTE
> *


 :0 YES I DO REMEMBER :biggrin: YOU A, *CERTIFIED STREET STAR* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG OL PAN WEY! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5967075
> *BIG OL PAN WEY! :0
> *


i got some pan for you wey, i went to spokane yesterday and we had a bunch of naked bitches hitting switches aahahahahh lol, ill post pics late tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 05:08 PM~5967140
> *i got some pan for you wey, i went to spokane yesterday and we had a bunch of naked bitches hitting switches aahahahahh lol, ill post pics late tonight... :biggrin:
> *



SHIT PM THEM TO ME WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 14 2006, 04:45 PM~5966939
> *what trouble what 's popp'n
> *



WUTTUP "_LIL DIRTY"_


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:09 PM~5967151
> *SHIT PM THEM TO ME WEY! :biggrin:
> *


im at work ill have to wait till i get home, dont trip they be up soon :biggrin: whats up with swing? and todd? he on the video, did you see the intro?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 14 2006, 02:51 PM~5966989
> *Any of you guys know anybody who wants a red pitbull
> *


I would not mind a "redbull" right now.....kinda tirrred.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 05:11 PM~5967171
> *im at work ill have to wait till i get home, dont trip they be up soon :biggrin: whats up with swing? and todd? he on the video, did you see the intro?
> *



YUP THE NEW GONNA BE TIGHT IS JOHNNIE GONNA BE SLINGING THEM OR JUST YOU?.....AS FOR SWING A LITTLE AFTER VEGAS I HAVEN'T SEEN HIM :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 05:00 PM~5967055
> *:0 YES I DO REMEMBER :biggrin:  YOU A, CERTIFIED STREET STAR :0  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH YOU HERE THAT _CERTIFIED_........C.E.R. TIFIED


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 03:00 PM~5967055
> *:0 YES I DO REMEMBER :biggrin:  YOU A, CERTIFIED STREET STAR :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yes.....He is Guetto Fabulous......From the Big S.M.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2006, 05:13 PM~5967191
> *Yes.....He is Guetto Fabulous......From the Big S.M.!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 14 2006, 03:13 PM~5967184
> *YUP THE NEW GONNA BE TIGHT IS JOHNNIE GONNA BE SLINGING THEM OR JUST YOU?.....AS FOR SWING A LITTLE AFTER VEGAS I HAVEN'T SEEN HIM :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ya johhnys gonna have them this weekend, damn swing MIA...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 05:11 PM~5967171
> *im at work ill have to wait till i get home, dont trip they be up soon :biggrin: whats up with swing? and todd? he on the video, did you see the intro?
> *


_SWING..............._damn i haven't heard that name in a long time


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ARIZA70, I HAVE THE BODY MOLDINGS IF YOU STILL NEED THEM.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 05:15 PM~5967209
> *ya johhnys gonna have them this weekend, damn swing MIA...
> *


THAT FOOL IS ON MYSPACE SAYING HE'S IN MISSISSIPI


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT UP FELLOW RIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 14 2006, 03:24 PM~5967247
> *WHAT UP FELLOW RIDERZ :biggrin:
> *


Sup !


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 14 2006, 04:23 PM~5967238
> *ARIZA70, I HAVE THE BODY MOLDINGS IF YOU STILL NEED THEM.
> *


Yeah bro I sent you a pm


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: I was bored...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam Johnnie's shit is tight!!!

Congrats to Todd and the crew for putting it down in the midwest!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

damn second page. TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 15 2006, 05:58 AM~5970649
> *damn second page. TTT :biggrin:
> *


Whats crackin Tony?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey BEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:22 AM~5971885
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:23 AM~5971887
> *
> *



Kitty cat got ur tounge?  


:dunno: que wey i barely woke up.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:26 AM~5971904
> *Kitty cat got ur tounge?
> :dunno: que wey i barely woke up..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:28 AM~5971918
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *



:twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:30 AM~5971928
> *:twak:
> *


GO BACK TO SLEEP :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:32 AM~5971947
> *GO BACK TO SLEEP  :angry:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:36 AM~5971976
> *:cheesy:
> *


It's all good I have the next two days off :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:40 AM~5972000
> *It's all good I have the next two days off  :0
> *



Lucky you.. i gotta work the next two days... but then i'm off again :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:48 AM~5972060
> *Lucky you.. i gotta work the next two days... but then i'm off again :biggrin:
> *


Lucky me? your ass had days off since last friday!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:52 AM~5972102
> *Lucky me? your ass had days off since last friday!!
> *




Actually THURSDAY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:54 AM~5972119
> *Actually THURSDAY  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 








:uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 10:58 AM~5972162
> *:0
> :uh:
> *




:dunno: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :scrutinize: :tongue: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 11:07 AM~5972247
> *:dunno:  :guns: :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 11:10 AM~5972283
> *
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 11:12 AM~5972299
> *
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BORED?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ? Im here at work bored as usual taking phone calls, trying to help employees with their computer problems. :angry: :uh: :around:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 10:26 AM~5971904
> *Kitty cat got ur tounge?
> :dunno: que wey i barely woke up..  :biggrin:
> *


Hey sleeping beauty, I wuz calling you all morning so I could go pick you up Y nada
:nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2006, 11:41 AM~5972514
> *Hey sleeping beauty, I wuz calling you all morning so I could go pick you up Y nada
> :nono:
> *



RINGER OFF FUCKER... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Qvo Blue :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2006, 11:41 AM~5972514
> *Hey sleeping beauty, I wuz calling you all morning so I could go pick you up Y nada
> :nono:
> *


i coulda told u that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 11:58 AM~5972649
> *i coulda told u that
> *



You did the same thing on saturday fucker..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 11:15 AM~5972329
> *BORED?
> *


yes


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 11:59 AM~5972657
> *You did the same thing on saturday fucker..
> *


We're not talking about me..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 12:02 PM~5972685
> *We're not talking about me..
> *



Then taking 3hrs to get ready :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 12:09 PM~5972729
> *Then taking 3hrs to get ready  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Like I said......


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME


I've put my blood, sweat, an soul into this thing called LOWRIDING....
I ain't going nowhere... it's in my BLOOD... This ain't no hobby...
It's a way of life...

-I'M JUST GONNA BRING UP MY CAR AND LET IT DO THE TALKING FOR ME... 83 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE 90'D OUT 2DOOR BUSTING OUT 2007.. MAYBE 2008 


LOWRIDING IS A LIFESTYLE, NOT A SPORT - JOHNNY AKA 73RIVIERA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 12:16 PM~5972746
> *Like I said......
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 12:17 PM~5972753
> *CRUISING IS NOT A CRIME
> I've put my blood, sweat, an soul into this thing called LOWRIDING....
> I ain't going nowhere... it's in my BLOOD... This ain't no hobby...
> ...




:0 WISE WORDS... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 12:18 PM~5972757
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Pinche smiley... you're a "post whore" :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i know


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impala_1962_ss_slow_lane


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

See what boredom does to me? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 12:25 PM~5972810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS TIGHT!!! As u can see by my posts that im bored to


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:29 PM~5972842
> *AHAHAHAHAH BASTNERD, I TOOK FOREVER TO REMEMBER MY PASSWORD :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
WHATS UP AZ???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I'MA BUY THIS FOR MY CADDY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 12:31 PM~5972870
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WHATS UP AZ???
> *




:wave: HOW ARE THE LADIEZ DOING?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 01:35 PM~5972913
> *:wave: HOW ARE THE LADIEZ DOING?
> *


THE LADIEZ R HANGING IN THERE,,,,,,,4 NOW,,,,,,,  


AND HOW R U???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:29 PM~5972842
> *AHAHAHAHAH BASTNERD, I TOOK FOREVER TO REMEMBER MY PASSWORD :angry:
> *


my bad :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 12:33 PM~5972895
> *I'MA BUY THIS FOR MY CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


Change it to Arizona :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 01:35 PM~5972913
> *:wave: HOW ARE THE LADIEZ DOING?
> *


DA LADIEZ R HANGING IN THERE,,,,4 NOW,,,

AND HOW R U???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 12:41 PM~5972949
> *Change it to Arizona  :biggrin:
> *



IT ONLY LETS ME DO 6LETTERS FOR THE AZ ONE... :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 12:31 PM~5972870
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WHATS UP AZ???
> *


what up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0







:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 12:44 PM~5972972
> *IT ONLY LETS ME DO 6LETTERS FOR THE AZ ONE...  :angry:
> *


DAM RULES AND RESTRICTIONS.. :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:45 PM~5972979
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 01:45 PM~5972979
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHOULD SAY 84 CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

OR I CAN JUST GET THESE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 12:19 PM~5972767
> *Pinche smiley... you're a "post whore" :biggrin:
> *



U WISH


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 01:45 PM~5972978
> *what up
> *


HOW IS SLOW LANE DOING???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:45 PM~5972979
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  I LIKE..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

get this one :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 01:48 PM~5973007
> *OR I CAN JUST GET THESE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!
:thumbsup: 

I LIKE THE BLACK AND GOLD,,,


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 12:48 PM~5973002
> *THAT SHOULD SAY 84 CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *




:nono: 83 is good...




:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 02:50 PM~5973026
> *get this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Still not as good as the one in my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

that blue one is tight


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I just checked in to see 3 pages of nothing........I'll check back later.....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 12:48 PM~5973002
> *THAT SHOULD SAY 84 CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


84 cause its the year i was born :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 12:51 PM~5973042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 15 2006, 01:52 PM~5973045
> *I just checked in to see 3 pages of nothing........I'll check back later.....
> *


WHERES MY PHONE CALL???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 15 2006, 12:52 PM~5973045
> *I just checked in to see 3 pages of nothing........I'll check back later.....
> *


Probably still nothing... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 Old school shit... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 15 2006, 12:52 PM~5973045
> *I just checked in to see 3 pages of nothing........I'll check back later.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

way back


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 12:49 PM~5973017
> *HOW IS SLOW LANE DOING???
> 
> 
> *


Pretty good...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:57 PM~5973103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Nick! Long time no talk! I'm already getting calls for you DVD. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 15 2006, 12:01 PM~5973152
> *Hey Nick!  Long time no talk!  I'm already getting calls for you DVD.   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: street life bikes athorized dealer :biggrin: see the comercial on there


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

here you go smiley


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5973214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 01:33 PM~5973449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2006, 01:36 PM~5973468
> *
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

PLATE FRAMES ARE ONLY 49.50 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Aug 15 2006, 11:53 AM~5973064
> *WHERES MY PHONE CALL???
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2006, 02:48 PM~5974097
> *PLATE FRAMES ARE ONLY 49.50 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Marco Patino is a badass photographer :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY TROUBLE I HOPE I DIDNT GET YOU IN TROUBLE I TALKED TO MUCH TO YOUR DAD ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up ARIZA. Anyone home?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

STREETLIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

COULDN'T HELP MYSELF :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ANY STREET SINGLE'S WANNA JUMP THIS WEEKEND ? I MEAN NOT RADICAL "RICK" SO DONT CALL ME WITH NO BULLSHIT. :nono: THERE'S SOME THING IN THE MAKEING :buttkick: HA HA HA HA HA .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT AND FUCK THE WORLD.. AND WORK :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 15 2006, 07:28 PM~5975615
> *HEY TROUBLE I HOPE I DIDNT GET YOU IN TROUBLE I TALKED TO MUCH TO YOUR DAD ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *




HAHA I JUST CALLED HIM HES ACTING LIKE HE DONT KNOW SHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 16 2006, 01:07 AM~5977714
> *ANY STREET SINGLE'S WANNA JUMP THIS WEEKEND ? I MEAN NOT RADICAL "RICK" SO DONT CALL ME WITH NO BULLSHIT. :nono: THERE'S SOME THING IN THE MAKEING :buttkick: HA HA HA HA HA .
> *



If my car is ready we can prolly do something
trying to get 1 other car out we'll see what happens


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

THIS IS MY NEW PROJECT LOLO I JUST PICKED UP




























You will see it around in AZ soon


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam how much u picked that up for!?!?! :0 520s  That's a clean ride


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 16 2006, 09:46 AM~5979516
> *dam how much u picked that up for!?!?!  :0  520s   That's a clean ride
> *



My homie sold it to me for $1900...I will sell you the 5.20's when I get to AZ


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5979542
> *My homie sold it to me for $1900...I will sell you the 5.20's when I get to AZ
> *


you came up homie... :biggrin: i love glasshouses.. but yeah fo sho gotta hit me up when u come to AZ :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 16 2006, 10:27 AM~5979332
> *If my car is ready we can prolly do something
> trying to get 1 other car out we'll see what happens
> *


SO DO I CALL YOU EVERY DAY TILL THEN OR WHAT ? LOL HA DID YOU GO TO VEGAS WIT CHALIO ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 16 2006, 08:54 AM~5979590
> *SO DO I CALL YOU EVERY DAY TILL THEN OR WHAT ? LOL HA DID YOU GO TO VEGAS WIT CHALIO ?
> *



I HEARD KING OF CARS, GOT SERVED :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 11:05 AM~5979630
> *I HEARD KING OF CARS, GOT SERVED :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT RITE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Como estas Big Ed?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2006, 12:00 PM~5979972
> *Como estas Big Ed?
> *


WHAT UP BEN WHAT'S POPP'N !!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 16 2006, 11:04 AM~5980002
> *WHAT UP BEN WHAT'S POPP'N !!!!
> *


Nada just relaxin at the chante try to see what I could get into, y tu?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 10:05 AM~5979630
> *I HEARD KING OF CARS, GOT SERVED :biggrin:
> *



yeah chalio served the blue genie some beer thats about it. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 16 2006, 10:54 AM~5979590
> *SO DO I CALL YOU EVERY DAY TILL THEN OR WHAT ? LOL HA DID YOU GO TO VEGAS WIT CHALIO ?
> *


NAH CALL CHALIO.....HAHA....J/P


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 12:37 PM~5980262
> *yeah chalio served the blue genie some beer thats about it. :biggrin:
> *



HATER........... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

whats up everybody i'm back online


hello art hows that 63 commin


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so i got a Lincold Mark VI thats needs a little work :biggrin: 

first thing first i went emissions and got rejected

so where can i take this ride and have the work done to pass emmissions


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 16 2006, 12:00 PM~5980372
> *HATER........... :biggrin:
> *



i hate on you too you were at the cardinals game i wasnt. :angry:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 02:45 PM~5981060
> *i hate on you too you were at the cardinals game i wasnt. :angry:
> *



Your bad....................... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

south central heard u have some turn singal lens for a lincoln?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

yup I have a whole mark 6


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP PRIMO?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 01:45 PM~5981060
> *i hate on you too you were at the cardinals game i wasnt. :angry:
> *


CHANGE YOUR NAME ALREADY YOU NO CADI HAVING FOOL


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 07:21 PM~5982893
> *CHANGE YOUR NAME ALREADY YOU NO CADI HAVING FOOL
> *



1st the only thing you have blue is your majestic shirt
2nd your car is a 1990 you pinche jackass so change yours first. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

cmon blue what it do biotchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK YOU RANDEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND BIOOTCHHH IM BUILDING A RAG TOP 57 AND YOU KNOW AND ITS GONNA BE BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FOOOOOOOOLLLLL COME BACK WITH SOMETHING NOW YOU CADI4LIFE WITHOUT A DAM CADI :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 08:36 PM~5983488
> *FUCK YOU RANDEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *



:twak:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

BITCH YOU BUILDING A 57 DOG YOU CANT EVEN FINISH THE BLACK SS FOR ESTE WEY YOU COCKTWISTER. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 08:38 PM~5983498
> *AND BIOOTCHHH IM BUILDING A RAG TOP 57 AND YOU KNOW AND ITS GONNA BE BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  FOOOOOOOOLLLLL COME  BACK WITH SOMETHING NOW YOU  CADI4LIFE WITHOUT A DAM CADI :biggrin:
> *



JUS BRING THE LAC BACK TO ITS HOME WEY AND P/UP THE REGAL ILL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

fuck bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu678599 whatever it is. :cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 08:43 PM~5983539
> *BITCH YOU BUILDING A 57 DOG YOU CANT EVEN FINISH THE BLACK SS FOR ESTE WEY  YOU COCKTWISTER. :biggrin:
> *


jab your jaws fool that biotch aint got no chips to pay for his shit get a cadi cadiless


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 08:49 PM~5983597
> *JUS BRING THE LAC BACK TO ITS HOME WEY AND P/UP THE REGAL ILL BE WAITING  :biggrin:
> *


hey cocktwister stop telling my business


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

dont worry jackass i got a spare key :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

your real funny your lucky my lady is the boss and i got to go to bed


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

no body gives a chit about you anymore homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 09:12 PM~5983693
> *no body gives a chit about you anymore homie. :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 09:11 PM~5983692
> *your real funny your lucky my lady is the boss and i got to go to bed
> *



FUKIN HATER.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 16 2006, 09:14 PM~5983708
> *FUKIN HATER.............................. :biggrin:
> *


why i got to be a hater


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N"   ARIZA"


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

got this 4 sale or trade


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!! :wave:



















:wave:





















:wave: 




















:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 17 2006, 06:18 AM~5985371
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!! :wave:
> :wave:
> :wave:
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats crackin?

How much for the black lac?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on everybody?...............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2006, 05:12 PM~5981809
> *WHAT UP PRIMO?
> *


HEY WUTTUP
I SENT YOU AN EMAIL EARLIER


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 09:23 AM~5985886
> *HEY WUTTUP
> I SENT YOU AN EMAIL EARLIER
> *


WHAT'S UP PRIMO! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S GOING ON TWINKIE! ART BUCK QVO CHOLO!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP IS YOUR CAR ALMOST DUNN?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 17 2006, 09:58 AM~5986078
> *WHAT'S UP IS YOUR CAR ALMOST DUNN?
> *



I'LL START ON IT SAT. MORNING JUST NEED TO SWITCH OUT THE BATTERIES HOPEFULLY 

THAT CAR WASH HELPED ME OUT ALOT....THANKS


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Wat up everybody........ :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: wuz up az-siderz


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Qvo AZ? :biggrin: :wave: 



I know it's early... but who's down for *SONICS* this saturday?? :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 17 2006, 12:18 PM~5986923
> *Qvo AZ?    :biggrin:  :wave:
> I know it's early... but who's down for SONICS this saturday??  :dunno:
> *


NAH we wanna hop saturday and us hoppers are not allowed out there :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HOPPER ARE ALLOWED ITS JUST THAT BAD ATTITUDE THAT TROUBLE HAS THATS NOT ALLOWED :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 17 2006, 01:19 PM~5987360
> *HOPPER ARE ALLOWED ITS JUST THAT BAD ATTITUDE THAT TROUBLE HAS THATS NOT ALLOWED :biggrin:
> *



BIOTCH PLEASE......I dont have attitude.........


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 12:29 PM~5987429
> *BIOTCH PLEASE......I dont have attitude.........
> *


DAMM WHY I GOT TO BE A BIOTCH :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ARE YOU TWO WRITING A NOVEL OR WHAT :0 FUCK ART BUCK :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 17 2006, 07:32 AM~5985928
> *WHAT'S GOING ON TWINKIE!    ART BUCK QVO CHOLO!!!!!!
> *


What's up Big Ed!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 17 2006, 11:44 AM~5987478
> *ARE YOU TWO WRITING A NOVEL OR WHAT  :0 FUCK ART BUCK :0
> *


KEEP ON WALKING!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2006, 12:45 PM~5987497
> *KEEP ON WALKING!!!!!!
> *


DAM OK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2006, 01:45 PM~5987497
> *KEEP ON WALKING!!!!!!
> *



YEAH KICK ROCKS ..............BLUE BIOOOTCH


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 17 2006, 11:46 AM~5987502
> *DAM OK
> *


jUST KIDDING.........don't cry.....its ok.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 12:52 PM~5987545
> *YEAH KICK ROCKS ..............BLUE BIOOOTCH
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

AND THIS IS FOR CADI4LIFE HE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE HERE AT 1230 TO SQUARE OFF 
PUSSY


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 17 2006, 02:05 PM~5987644
> *AND THIS IS FOR CADI4LIFE HE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE HERE AT 1230 TO SQUARE OFF
> DICK*


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

FUCK YOU BLUE AND TROUBLE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Sup Arizona Riderz...I will have the NEW VLM 4 by Friday afternoon for sale!!! Please call me @ 602-760-6969!! Remember package deals are available for 3 & 4 @ only 30.00!!! The new vlm 4 is $20.00. Hit me up at any time....you can also paypal me at 
[email protected]!

Please give me a call if you paypal  and I will promptly ship!!!
*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 17 2006, 02:54 PM~5988481
> *FUCK YOU BLUE AND TROUBLE TOO  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WEINER :uh:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: i got a 93 4 sale or trade


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 17 2006, 03:59 PM~5988519
> *Sup Arizona Riderz...I will have the NEW VLM 4 by Friday afternoon for sale!!! Please call me @ 602-760-6969!! Remember package deals are available for 3 & 4 @ only 30.00!!! The new vlm 4 is $20.00. Hit me up at any time....you can also paypal me at
> [email protected]!
> 
> ...



OR YOU CAN BUY THEM FROM ME FOR $10.00 W/COVER AND CASE
THEY ARE SLIGHTLY BURNED :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

<-------------COCK SUCKER


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 03:35 PM~5988797
> *OR YOU CAN BUY THEM FROM ME FOR $10.00 W/COVER AND CASE
> THEY ARE SLIGHTLY BURNED :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT MAKE ME YANK YOUR CERTIFICATION FOOL!!!!!! JUST AS QUICK AS WE GIVETH WE CAN TAKETH!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 17 2006, 04:39 PM~5988827
> *DONT MAKE ME YANK YOUR CERTIFICATION FOOL!!!!!! JUST AS QUICK AS WE GIVETH WE CAN TAKETH!!!!!
> *



OH SHIT SHAKESPEARE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 03:41 PM~5988840
> *OH SHIT SHAKESPEARE IN DA HOUSE
> *


DONT MAKE ME DO IT...THEN AFTERWHICH ILL PULL MY SINGLE UP TO YOU!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*I want (1) DVD of Vol #4.*


please.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2006, 04:54 PM~5988947
> *DONE!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 02:56 PM~5988961
> *DONE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2006, 03:54 PM~5988947
> *I want (1) DVD of Vol #4.
> please.
> *




ME TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2006, 03:54 PM~5988947
> *I want (1) DVD of Vol #4.
> please.
> *


 I'll take one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*does any one know anything about johnnys show this year when is it?, where is it gonna be?, im guessing not the civic plaza..   *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

He told me a while back ago that he was going to have it sometime in October.....Other than that I don't know.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2006, 05:28 PM~5989652
> *He told me a while back ago that he was going to have it sometime in October.....Other than that I don't know.
> *


  ..thanks


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 17 2006, 04:43 PM~5989296
> *does any one know anything about johnnys show this year when is it?, where is it gonna be?, im guessing not the civic plaza..
> *


he said oct 21 and 22 as long as construction is done


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 17 2006, 02:54 PM~5988481
> *bitch why you show up late pussy*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

When is the Vegas show?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 17 2006, 07:43 PM~5990535
> *When is the Vegas show?
> *


OCT 8


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Aug 17 2006, 07:36 PM~5990494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD OCTOBER :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 17 2006, 07:36 PM~5990494
> *he said oct 21 and 22 as long as construction is done
> *



thanks blue.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 17 2006, 08:15 PM~5990727
> *:biggrin: IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD OCTOBER  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Aug 17 2006, 02:54 PM~5988947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PICS FROM DA VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's nice!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2006, 01:11 PM~5987290
> *NAH we wanna hop saturday and us hoppers are not allowed out there :biggrin:
> *


YA DONT FORGET NO DRINK'N AND SMOKE'N OR HOPP'N TROUBLE YOU KNOW THE SONIC'S RULE'S !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T ! !*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2006, 08:44 PM~5991285
> *PICS FROM DA VIDEO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is WORTH quoting with Pic's!!!!!!!!!!!

So if you don't like it Trouble......don't look!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICK PM ME THE ONES WITHOUT THE STARS  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 18 2006, 08:42 AM~5993452
> *TTT
> *













:biggrin: damn i'm bored..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2006, 08:22 AM~5993344
> *NICK PM ME THE ONES WITHOUT THE STARS   :biggrin:
> *




Here you go Marinate...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 18 2006, 10:35 AM~5993856
> *Here you go Marinate...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's crackin Bubbz!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK OFF ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 18 2006, 10:05 AM~5994540
> *FUCK OFF ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHHE!!!!!!!!!!!Bitch! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THAT SOME WORK THAT CHAZ HOOKED UP THAT,LV GUCCI,COACH,ALL THAT AND ALL COLOR'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Jen


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP DIRTY? DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND YET................................


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What up AZ?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Johnnie what's up with the new video? Where can I get one?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK DIRTY IS IN THE ZONE  RIGHT NOW..........HES PROLLY STUCK  LOOKING FOR THE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 18 2006, 04:13 PM~5996555
> *Johnnie what's up with the new video? Where can I get one?
> *



AND *WHEN* IS THE BETTER QUESTION? :biggrin: 


*ANYONE GOING TO SONICS TOMORROW NIGHT? * :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I will probably go, unless I start on my car.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 18 2006, 03:28 PM~5996291
> *What up Jen
> *


Hey! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 18 2006, 04:35 PM~5996722
> *I will probably go, unless I start on my car.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

twiins do you guys do engines at your place of work?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

WHAT UP TROUBLE YOU KNOW HOMIE I WAS SPACE'N  THAT'S COOL IF YOUR NOT READY .I RATHER HOPP ON SOMEONE ELSE IT BETTER THAT WAY. I HEARD THAT THESE CAT'S DOWN SOUTH ARE TRY'N TO BUILD A CADI FOR ME. BUT I STAY READY! SO THEY CAN BRING IT !!!!!!! SO TROUB'S IT'S ALL GOOD.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*AZ/STREETLIFE SHUTTING DOWN THE MIDWEST... *


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 18 2006, 10:36 PM~5998856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YES SIR


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 18 2006, 03:27 PM~5996656
> *AND WHEN IS THE BETTER QUESTION?  :biggrin:
> ANYONE GOING TO SONICS TOMORROW NIGHT?   :biggrin:
> *


by the time you read this youll already have one :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 18 2006, 05:33 PM~5997020
> *twiins do you guys do engines at your place of work?
> *


yes they do engine work


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup fred


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP THIS WEEKEND IN THE BIG AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 11:11 PM~5999019
> *by the time you read this youll already have one :biggrin:
> *



:angry: LIAR... MAYBE BY THE TIME I GET OFF WORK... JUS CHECKED THE STATUS


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Good morning ARIZA :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 19 2006, 06:32 AM~5999667
> *:biggrin: Good morning ARIZA :biggrin:
> *



WASSUP HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

wuz up AZ SIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 19 2006, 07:58 AM~5999968
> *wuz up AZ SIDERZ :biggrin:
> *


Whats up *"Bullshit Danny"*!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO ART BUCK ....DON'T GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 19 2006, 09:00 AM~5999973
> *Whats up "Bullshit Danny"!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:" FUCK OFF ART!!!!!"




j/k :biggrin: you working today?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2006, 08:02 AM~5999985
> *WHAT IT DO ART BUCK ....DON'T GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:
> *


Marinate in the hizzouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 19 2006, 08:05 AM~5999995
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:" FUCK OFF ART!!!!!"
> j/k :biggrin:  you working today?
> *


 
Yup! thats what I call it :biggrin: I like my wheel on your avatar...TIGHT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *STREETSTARS DVD'S ARE IN AZ! * call Johnny


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OOOO I want one!!! 

Dam some one come pick me up on the way to Sonics tonite. LOL.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TALKED TO ROLLIN AND THERE'S SUPPOSE TO BE A ALL STREET CARS (SINGLE PUMPS) HOP ON THE EASTSIDE AT RIVERVIEW PARK SOMETIME SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

wheres riverview park?
and what time?
:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

IN MESA LOOP 202 EAST AND DOBSON ROAD


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

$$$$$$</span>[/i] :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP A AZ, WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:11 AM~5992129
> *BRING LOWRIDING BACK TO THE STREETS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:24 AM~5992181
> *HIT THE STREETS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:30 AM~5992203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:33 AM~5992207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:36 AM~5992221
> *ITS NEVER TOO NICE, CHROME & GOLD UNDERCARIGE ON THE FREEWAY!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:45 AM~5992248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:51 AM~5992271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*JUST A LIL TASTE... THESE DVD'S ARE GONNA GO FAST! BETTER GET YOURS ASAP! * :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Street Stars DVD's are available at Down Low Kustomz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 19 2006, 02:31 PM~6001195
> *Street Stars DVD's are available at Down Low Kustomz!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOLD ONE FOR ME JEN!!! I'll be in Monday!

Oh yeah, send me the correct body copy for your flyers. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 19 2006, 02:38 PM~6001219
> *HOLD ONE FOR ME JEN!!! I'll be in Monday!
> 
> Oh yeah, send me the correct body copy for your flyers. :biggrin:
> *


Yep! I'll save ya one! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 19 2006, 04:59 PM~6001285
> *thanks!!
> *


wadup Dee!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nothing much here Tru!
Just stayin outta this heat


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS TO ALL YOU RIDERS OUT THERE IN AZ, FOR SUPPORTING STREET STARS-JOHNNY, ITS REALLY APRECIATED, AND WE WILL BE BRINGING OUT MORE DVDS MORE OFTEN, WITH MORE FEATURE CARS AND MORE COVERAGE OF ACTUAL LOWRIDERS RIDING, IF YOU OR SOMEONE YOU KNOW HAS A FEATURE QUALITY CAR WANTED TO BE FILMED, LET JOHNNY KNOW ABOUT IT, WE CANT PUT THEM ALL ON ONE DVD BUT WE CAN PUT THEM ON ONE OF THE DVDS COMMING SOON, THANKS AGAIN ITS GREATLY APRECIATED...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the new StreetStars


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

They hoppin today or what? :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6004799
> *They hoppin today or what?  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: don't know where yet.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

keep us posted homie...i wanna go


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: The new street stars DVD is a good change of pace......keep up the good work!!!!!!

I liked the featured cars and the interview concept, although, the interviews could have been a little shorter. The whole "Portland" bullshit is just that bullshit....should have spared us on that.....just my opinion.....The rest of the DVD was cool as hell. I thought the yellow regal was gonna flip for sure, that was cool.

Keep it up!!  

Oh yeah the special treat at the end was good! Is that how it is over there? 

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"BUCK WILD"</span>


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6004799
> *They hoppin today or what?  :dunno:
> *



yeah franks hydraulics is hoppin against the east side @ 5pm between central and 7th st on Altavista.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 20 2006, 01:50 PM~6005340
> *yeah franks hydraulics is hoppin against the east side @ 5pm between central and 7th st on Altavista.
> *


ithat rite who's hopp'n i wanna see........


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

PANCHO I'M FOLLOWING YOU WHAT'S POPP'N?????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 20 2006, 12:50 PM~6005340
> *yeah franks hydraulics is hoppin against the east side @ 5pm between central and 7th st on Altavista.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so is this the second street stars commin out 

and does this dvd have a hidden feature like the last one did


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 20 2006, 02:26 PM~6005853
> *so is this the second street stars commin out
> 
> and does this dvd have a hidden feature like the last one did
> *


yes it also has a hidden feature lol johnny will have #2's by the end of next week


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats up homies I am looking to get a project lolo for $6000OBO now, my lady is helping me out, thats what love is all about  I am looking for 60-68 2dr Impalas...has to run and have little or no rust. Help me out!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHO DO I HAVE TO TALK TO OR WHERE DO I HAVE TO GO TO GET A COPY OF THAT STREET STARS DVD TONIGHT?????????....PLEASE PM ME..THANKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 20 2006, 07:37 PM~6007001
> *WHO DO I HAVE TO TALK TO OR WHERE DO I HAVE TO GO TO GET A COPY OF THAT STREET STARS DVD TONIGHT?????????....PLEASE PM ME..THANKS
> *




CALL UP JOHNNY AKA 73 RIVIERA.. 602-760-6969


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

ANYONE WANNA TRADE THESE FOR SOME 13X7 WHITE SPOKES? :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Any pics from the hop yet?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 20 2006, 09:51 PM~6007854
> *Any pics from the hop yet?
> *



DUNNO ABOUT THE HOP... BUT THESE ARE FROM SATURDAY AT SONICS..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I WAS BORED AND LIKED THIS SHOT.. :biggrin:









































MY HOMIE SMILEY WITH SOMETHING FOR THE HATERS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THAT'S IT... ANY COMMENTS? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 20 2006, 10:37 PM~6008150
> *THAT'S IT... ANY COMMENTS? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


good pics MR.PHOTO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 20 2006, 10:39 PM~6008164
> *good pics MR.KNIGHTSTALKER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THANKS MR. CORNFED.. I MEAN FRED..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*NEW CLIP FOR THOSE WHO HAVNT SEEN THE NEW DVD* 

CLICK HERE

AND BADASS PICS KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I finally got my lolo project, the 76 Impala fell thru (long fucking story) but picked this 68 up today from a homie down the street...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 20 2006, 10:27 PM~6008443
> *I finally got my lolo project, the 76 Impala fell thru (long fucking story) but picked this 68 up today from a homie down the street...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 20 2006, 11:26 PM~6008442
> *NEW CLIP FOR THOSE WHO HAVNT SEEN THE NEW DVD
> 
> CLICK HERE
> ...



 THANKS HOMIE! :cheesy: 


OH AND THAT DVD TURNED OUT TIGHT AS FUCK HOMIE... JOHNNY LET ME BE THE FIRST ONE TO PREVIEW IT ON SATURDAY... HE'S ALREADY STARTED ON THE NEXT VOLUME... I HELPED A LIL ON THAT 4CAR FEATURE :biggrin: IT TURNED OUT BADASS.. SO VOLUME 4 IS GONNA STEP IT UP EVEN MORE :thumbsup: 



YOU GUYS ARE TAKING OUT THE COMPETITION IF YOU KEEP IT UP :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 20 2006, 11:27 PM~6008443
> *I finally got my lolo project, the 76 Impala fell thru (long fucking story) but picked this 68 up today from a homie down the street...
> 
> 
> ...



 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 20 2006, 10:47 PM~6008541
> * THANKS HOMIE!  :cheesy:
> OH AND THAT DVD TURNED OUT TIGHT AS FUCK HOMIE... JOHNNY LET ME BE THE FIRST ONE TO PREVIEW IT ON SATURDAY... HE'S ALREADY STARTED ON THE NEXT VOLUME... I HELPED A LIL ON THAT 4CAR FEATURE :biggrin: IT TURNED OUT BADASS.. SO VOLUME 4 IS GONNA STEP IT UP EVEN MORE :thumbsup:
> YOU GUYS ARE TAKING OUT THE COMPETITION IF YOU KEEP IT UP  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS IT MEANS ALOT BROTHER, AND YES WERE NOT STOPPING, THE NEXT DVD WILL BE OUT FIRST THING NEXT YEAR RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC......

PS WERE NOT THINKING ABOUT THE COMPITITION OR THE MONEY WHEN WE MAKE THESE DVDS WE JUST DO OUR THING AND BRING EM STRAIT FROM THE HEART.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 20 2006, 11:51 PM~6008563
> *THANKS IT MEANS ALOT BROTHER, AND YES WERE NOT STOPPING, THE NEXT DVD WILL BE OUT FIRST THING NEXT YEAR RIGHT AFTER THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC......
> 
> PS WERE NOT THINKING ABOUT THE COMPITITION OR THE MONEY WHEN WE MAKE THESE DVDS WE JUST DO OUR THING AND BRING EM STRAIT FROM THE HEART.....
> *




:thumbsup: THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT HOMIE... BRING IT BACK TO THE STREETS...  


JOHNNY KNOWS I'M DOWN TO HELP WHENEVER AND HOWEVER I CAN... :biggrin: 


EVEN IF IT'S DRIVING THE CAR WHILE HE HANGS OUT THE WINDOW LIKE A MADMAN... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 20 2006, 10:56 PM~6008585
> *:thumbsup: THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT HOMIE... BRING IT BACK TO THE STREETS...
> JOHNNY KNOWS I'M DOWN TO HELP WHENEVER AND HOWEVER I CAN...  :biggrin:
> EVEN IF IT'S DRIVING THE CAR WHILE HE HANGS OUT THE WINDOW LIKE A MADMAN...  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS FOR THE HELP BROTHA, AND LOL TELL J NOT TO DROP THAT CAMERA :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

HATS OFF to Streetstars for a bad ass dvd... and to Knightstalker for taking time and posting these pics for us..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 21 2006, 12:09 AM~6008634
> *HATS OFF to Streetstars for a bad ass dvd... and to Knightstalker for taking time and posting these pics for us..
> *



U KNOW I DIDN'T HAVE SHIT ELSE TO DO... :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2006, 07:18 AM~6009369
> *U KNOW I DIDN'T HAVE SHIT ELSE TO DO... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 21 2006, 11:25 AM~6010538
> *TTT
> *




ZZZZZZZ :uh: BORING TODAY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT !* :uh:











































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Everyone busy today?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 21 2006, 05:19 PM~6012258
> *Everyone busy today?
> *


hell no


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda!? what's up nobody has pics from yesterday? i didn't get to go but i heard it was tight...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 20 2006, 11:23 AM~6005253
> *:thumbsup: The new street stars DVD is a good change of pace......keep up the good work!!!!!!
> 
> I liked the featured cars and the interview concept, although, the interviews could have been a little shorter.  The whole "Portland" bullshit is just that bullshit....should have spared us on that.....just my opinion.....The rest of the DVD was cool as hell.  I thought the yellow regal was gonna flip for sure, that was cool.
> ...


what now?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 21 2006, 04:44 PM~6012426
> *que onda!? what's up nobody has pics from yesterday? i didn't get to go but i heard it was tight...
> *


nah it was alright besides all of tha crying :tears:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

for real... who was crying, i heard it got pretty quiet?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 21 2006, 05:02 PM~6012591
> *for real... who was crying, i heard it got pretty quiet?
> *


just another day in AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 21 2006, 03:52 PM~6012493
> *what now?
> *


They interviewed Todd and talked about the bet, nothing new. 

I could have done without...next time they should interview Todd and show off the cars that he's built...would have been more interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 04:57 PM~6012539
> *nah it was alright besides all of tha crying  :tears:
> *


I was there i didnt hear any crying


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 21 2006, 05:41 PM~6012977
> *I was there i didnt hear any crying
> *


ARE YOU SURE ? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 21 2006, 04:31 PM~6012873
> *They interviewed Todd and talked about the bet, nothing new.
> 
> I could have done without...next time they should interview Todd and show off the cars that he's built...would have been more interesting. :biggrin:
> *



being from Portland dont see why the whole city got some much hate??

I ve meet Todd on a few occassions in different states, and he always seemed cool and treated me well along with his crew. Its funny they never been to Portland- Come up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 05:52 PM~6013065
> *ARE YOU SURE ? :biggrin:
> *


dont be scared say what u feel


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 21 2006, 06:51 PM~6013609
> *dont be scared say what u feel
> *


NEVA BEEN SCARED OF NOTHIN. IS THERE ANY RULES FOR HOPPIN IN THA STREETS? AS FAR AS I WAS TOLD 35 INCHES AND BELOW IS STREET,AND TIRES SHOULDN'T BE AN EXCUSE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 08:17 PM~6014408
> *NEVA BEEN SCARED OF NOTHIN. IS THERE ANY RULES FOR HOPPIN IN THA STREETS? AS FAR AS I WAS TOLD 35 INCHES AND BELOW IS STREET,AND TIRES SHOULDN'T BE AN EXCUSE  :biggrin:WHEN BOTH CARS ARE ON 14'S
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 09:17 PM~6014408
> *NEVA BEEN SCARED OF NOTHIN. IS THERE ANY RULES FOR HOPPIN IN THA STREETS? AS FAR AS I WAS TOLD 35 INCHES AND BELOW IS STREET,AND TIRES SHOULDN'T BE AN EXCUSE  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU WERENT HOPP'N ANY THING YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP! YA I SEEN YOU CAR DO A HOLE 6INCH'S SO STOP SWANG'N ON NUT'S" AS FAR AS I WAS TOLD " IT SOUND'S LIKE YOU GOT THE RULE BOOK IN YOUR BACK POCKET!!!! THIS IS BIG ED PARTNER ! CRY'N SHIT ANY OF YOU CAT'S GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HERE'S MY #602 4120201.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 21 2006, 08:57 PM~6014650
> *IF YOU WERENT HOPP'N ANY THING YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP! YA I SEEN YOU CAR DO A HOLE 6INCH'S SO STOP SWANG'N ON NUT'S" AS FAR AS I WAS TOLD " IT SOUND'S  LIKE YOU GOT THE RULE BOOK IN YOUR BACK POCKET!!!!  THIS IS BIG ED PARTNER ! CRY'N SHIT ANY OF YOU CAT'S GOT SOMETHING TO SAY HERE'S MY #602 4120201.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT'S SO FUNNY, I HAD MY CAR OUT THERE LAST NIGHT BIG ED,AND I DON'T HAVE NO REASON TO SWING ON NOBODY'S NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 10:06 PM~6014702
> *YOU KNOW WHAT'S SO FUNNY, I HAD MY CAR OUT THERE LAST NIGHT BIG ED,AND I DON'T HAVE NO REASON TO SWING ON NOBODY'S NUTS  :biggrin:
> *


CHECK IT OUT HOMIE THEM CAT'S IN THAT CUTTY WERE SUPPOSED TO BRING 4 CAR'S BUT THEY ALL HIDE BEHIND THAT CUTTY SO WE HOPPED ALL ARE CAR'S AGAINST THAT ONE CAR PLAYER NOW COME ON WHAT KINDA SHIT IS THAT ROGUE......


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any more hops,coming out with a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6014742
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIE THEM CAT'S IN THAT CUTTY WERE SUPPOSED TO BRING 4 CAR'S BUT THEY ALL HIDE BEHIND THAT CUTTY SO WE HOPPED ALL ARE CAR'S AGAINST THAT ONE CAR PLAYER NOW COME ON WHAT KINDA SHIT IS THAT ROGUE......
> *


:biggrin: IT'S ALL IN FUN BIG HOMIE. THEM FOOLS ALWAYS TALKIN BOUT CARS,I JUST TOOK MY SKOOM DOOM OUT TO PLAY THEM FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO HANDLE THERE OWN. MY REGAL IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin: I'M ONLY AFTER GABE AND ROMAN :twak:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 10:20 PM~6014767
> *:biggrin: IT'S ALL IN FUN BIG HOMIE. THEM FOOLS ALWAYS TALKIN BOUT CARS,I JUST TOOK MY SKOOM DOOM OUT TO PLAY THEM FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO HANDLE THERE OWN. MY REGAL IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION  :biggrin: I'M ONLY AFTER GABE AND ROMAN  :twak:IT'S ALL GOOD ROGUE
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 21 2006, 10:20 PM~6014767
> *:biggrin: IT'S ALL IN FUN BIG HOMIE. THEM FOOLS ALWAYS TALKIN BOUT CARS,I JUST TOOK MY SKOOM DOOM OUT TO PLAY THEM FOOLS NEED TO LEARN HOW TO HANDLE THERE OWN. MY REGAL IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION  :biggrin: I'M ONLY AFTER GABE AND ROMAN  :twak:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE . THE SEVEN DUCE IS TIGHT HOMIE .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 21 2006, 10:17 PM~6014749
> *any more hops,coming out with a hopper :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU COMEING OUT WIT!!! MONTE L.S OR WHAT????? :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

no monte homie  something clean and chrome out :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 21 2006, 10:41 PM~6014898
> *no monte homie  something clean and chrome out :biggrin:
> *


hell ya we alway'slike to see more hopper's out there.


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

i want to hop...i want in


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 22 2006, 12:11 AM~6015466
> *i want to hop...i want in
> *


All you gotta do is show up talk a lil shit and :twak: _BAM _your in.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 22 2006, 11:02 AM~6017676
> *All you gotta do is show up talk a lil shit and  :twak: BAM your in.
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

OOPS my bad i dont know how this got in here


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

whats up!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 22 2006, 01:35 PM~6018124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN MIKE ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 03:40 PM~6018954
> *FUCKEN MIKE ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ? Anyone going to the San Diego show?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP CHOLO'S Y CHOLA'S...........


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 03:24 PM~6019313
> *WHATS CRACKIN AZ?
> *


x2


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:twak: BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Whats crackin gangsta? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 22 2006, 09:25 PM~6021911
> *:twak: BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Whats crackin gangsta? :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

I SHOULD BUILD A HOPPER LOOKS FUN


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 11:03 PM~6022165
> *I SHOULD BUILD A HOPPER LOOKS FUN
> *


 YA YOU SHOULD THE MORE THE BETTER!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 10:03 PM~6022165
> *I SHOULD BUILD A HOPPER LOOKS FUN
> *




DIDN'T YOU USED TO HAVE THE GREEN LAC ON THE BUMPER? I THINK I RECALL A CIVIC SHOW WHERE THE BUMPER KIT FELL OFF :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 22 2006, 11:21 PM~6022290
> *DIDN'T YOU USED TO HAVE THE GREEN LAC ON THE BUMPER? I THINK I RECALL A CIVIC SHOW WHERE THE BUMPER KIT FELL OFF  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


damn mike like that homie your doing the damn thing!!!!!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

YEAH IT WAS ON THE BUMPER BUT WITH ALL THAT POWER THE CAR STARTED TO GET FUCKED UP SO JUST PUT IT BACK TO A REG. SETUP YEAH BUT I,VE BEEN THINKING OF MAYBE PUTTING TOGETHER A CUTTY OR SOMETHING SO I CAN COME PLAY NOT SURE WE,LL SEE I STILL HAVE A MONTH TILL VEGAS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> Whats up with that Big Ed?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Mike, Big Ed


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

you gonna put it together in a month homie damn playa like that? "big mike the pimp"


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 11:35 PM~6022388
> *Whats up Mike, Big Ed
> *


what's up big ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:37 PM~6022401
> *what's up big ben!
> *


Hey did you put that post about my car hopping nice on sunday?


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE YOU HOPPER ARE HAVING WAY TO MUCH FUN WITH YOUR CARS I WANT IN BUT I JUST WANT TO BUILD A BASIC HOPPER NOTHING CRAZY


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 11:38 PM~6022406
> *Hey did you put that post about my car hopping nice on sunday?
> *


ya no te nohes


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 11:41 PM~6022429
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU HOPPER ARE HAVING WAY TO MUCH FUN WITH YOUR CARS I WANT IN BUT I JUST WANT TO BUILD A BASIC HOPPER NOTHING CRAZY
> *


that's cool it's more fun that way homie.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:41 PM~6022430
> *ya no te nohes
> *


Ni madres, I know if they pull up to me you got my back right? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 11:43 PM~6022452
> *Ni madres, I know if they pull up to me you got my back right? :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 10:41 PM~6022429
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU HOPPER ARE HAVING WAY TO MUCH FUN WITH YOUR CARS I WANT IN BUT I JUST WANT TO BUILD A BASIC HOPPER NOTHING CRAZY
> *


Thats how it starts homie, then someone is going to beat you then your going to want to go higher..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:45 PM~6022470
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN!
> *


Just checkn
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 10:45 PM~6022472
> *Thats how it starts homie, then someone is going to beat you then your going to want to go higher..... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN, DIRTY SOUTH , AND BIG I


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2006, 10:47 PM~6022484
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  WHAT UP BIG BEN
> *


Whats up homie, how are you doing?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 10:48 PM~6022488
> *Whats up homie, how are you doing?
> *


CHILLIN DOG JUST TRYIN TO GET MY RIDE RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:45 PM~6022470
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN!
> *


What did you think about my car? Do you think it has potential?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2006, 10:49 PM~6022499
> *CHILLIN DOG JUST TRYIN TO GET MY RIDE RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


Shit if theres any thing I could do for you homie let me know!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 11:45 PM~6022472
> *Thats how it starts homie, then someone is going to beat you then your going to want to go higher..... :biggrin:
> *


AND HIGHER AND HIGHER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:52 PM~6022520
> *AND HIGHER AND HIGHER
> *


Thats how feel after Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2006, 11:47 PM~6022484
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  WHAT UP BIG BEN, DIRTY SOUTH , AND BIG I
> *


WHAT UP YOUNG ROGUE!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 10:52 PM~6022518
> *Shit if theres any thing I could do for you homie let me know!!!!!
> *


WELL I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2006, 10:54 PM~6022538
> *WELL I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S
> *


I'll PM you right now.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 11:50 PM~6022501
> *What did you think about my car? Do you think it has potential?
> *


HELL YA IT WAS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:53 PM~6022534
> *WHAT UP YOUNG ROGUE!!!!!!!
> *


NUTHIN MUCH BIG HOMIE


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

MAYBE I SHOULD JUST GO HIGHER FUCK BASIC


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 10:55 PM~6022545
> *HELL YA IT WAS COOL :biggrin:
> *


After they asked me to hop against OG Ben from Spirit i knew that he wuz going to win but I said the hell with it, its all for fun anyways. Now I want to make it go higher :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 10:55 PM~6022552
> *MAYBE I SHOULD JUST GO HIGHER FUCK BASIC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 10:55 PM~6022552
> *MAYBE I SHOULD JUST GO HIGHER FUCK BASIC
> *


Might as well, you got to blow all that cheese somehow!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

BASIC WITH A PISTON PUMP 12 BATT AND SOME 14" SILENDERS IN THE BACK! YA BASIC OH DONT FORGET THE STRAPPED FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, YOUNG ROGUE, blazed out, SPIRIT 62, Knightstalker, DIRTY SOUTH, big boy 1
PARTY OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 11:00 PM~6022586
> *BASIC WITH A PISTON PUMP 12 BATT AND SOME 14" SILENDERS IN THE BACK!  YA BASIC OH DONT FORGET THE STRAPPED FRAME :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 22 2006, 10:57 PM~6022571
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 11:00 PM~6022586
> *BASIC WITH A PISTON PUMP 12 BATT AND SOME 14" SILENDERS IN THE BACK!  YA BASIC OH DONT FORGET THE STRAPPED FRAME :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2006, 11:57 PM~6022570
> *After they asked me to hop against OG Ben from Spirit i knew that he wuz going to win but I said the hell with it, its all for fun anyways. Now I want to make it go higher :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ALL IT IS HOMIE IN THIS GAME AINT NOTHING NICE TO THEM POCKET'S BUT THAT'S HOW WE DO IT IN THE PHX FROM RIDAS TO HOPPER'S "COME OUT THE POCKET'S"


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 23 2006, 12:02 AM~6022600
> *
> *


"OH I SEE YOU AND ROGUE WINKEN OVER THERE IT'S IN THE MAKE'N THAT'S GOOD MIKE" :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 11:04 PM~6022614
> *THAT'S ALL IT IS HOMIE IN THIS GAME AINT NOTHING NICE TO THEM POCKET'S BUT THAT'S HOW WE DO IT IN THE PHX FROM RIDAS TO HOPPER'S "COME OUT THE POCKET'S"
> *


 I HEAR YOU ON THAT........ THE SHIT DOES GET EXPENSIVE PPUT ITS ALL WORTH IT


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 12:08 AM~6022641
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT........ THE SHIT DOES GET EXPENSIVE PPUT ITS ALL WORTH IT
> *


HELL YA IT IS...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 22 2006, 11:07 PM~6022640
> *"OH I SEE YOU AND ROGUE WINKEN OVER THERE IT'S IN THE MAKE'N THAT'S GOOD MIKE" :biggrin:
> *


You know that one of these days he's going to pull up and "BAM BAM" then its all over with!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

BIG ANT WHAT'S UP PLAYA FROM THE HIMALAYA'S! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WELL IM OUT HOMIES, ITS SLEEPY TIME :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT AND BE COOL


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

well blazed im out homie arato!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 10:29 PM~6022350
> *YEAH IT WAS ON THE BUMPER BUT WITH ALL THAT POWER THE CAR STARTED TO GET FUCKED UP SO JUST PUT IT BACK TO A REG. SETUP YEAH BUT I,VE BEEN THINKING OF MAYBE PUTTING TOGETHER A CUTTY OR SOMETHING SO I CAN COME PLAY NOT SURE WE,LL SEE I STILL HAVE A MONTH TILL VEGAS
> *


yeah u still got plenty of time :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impala_1962_ss_slow_lane


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 22 2006, 11:55 PM~6022552
> *MAYBE I SHOULD JUST GO HIGHER FUCK BASIC
> *



WUTTS UP "_BIG I HATE FROM AZ_" I HEARD IT WAS ALREADY IN PROGRESS........


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up Bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wake the fuck up already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm gonna build a hopper toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

BIG BEN AND OG BEN HOPPING SUNDAY @ THE PARK


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

BIG ED PLAYING


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 23 2006, 09:24 AM~6024440
> *BIG BEN AND OG BEN HOPPING SUNDAY @ THE PARK
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP IT SWANGIN HOMIES........ WE TRYING TO DO THE SAME THANG IN THE MIDWEST


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

What's going down AZ, are you guys still cruisin on the Westside 43rd to 51st, I'll be there after the super show.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 23 2006, 12:11 PM~6025723
> *What's going down AZ, are you guys still cruisin on the Westside 43rd to 51st, I'll be there after the super show.
> *


What super show?????

and not really regarding the cruise...........Sonic on Saturday nights, 51 ave and Baseline!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2006, 02:03 PM~6025698
> *
> *


hey how much did they charge you do dip your plaque


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AZ SIDE...... 82 LINCOLN MARK IV FOR SALE ...PM ME


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WHEN'S TH CIVIC PLAZA SHOW GONNA HAPPIN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2006, 01:28 PM~6025834
> *What super show?????
> 
> and not really regarding the cruise...........Sonic on Saturday nights, 51 ave and Baseline!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

NO LOVE AZ. :uh:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

ANT GO TO WORK FUCKER IM CALLEN YOUR BOSS RITE NOW!!!!!!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

IT'S COOL DON'T TRIP U GUYS THINK IM KNEW , ALL B BACK IN 30-45 MORE DAY'S TO BUST ASS:BUMPERCHKN


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 04:16 PM~6026914
> *IT'S COOL DON'T TRIP U GUYS THINK IM KNEW , ALL B BACK IN 30-45 MORE DAY'S TO BUST ASS:BUMPERCHKN
> *



WELL HURRY UP AND PUTS SOME MORE WEIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 23 2006, 01:13 PM~6026200
> *hey how much did they charge you do dip your plaque
> *


$120.00!!!!!!!!! it was already polished though.......Kerr West did the gold!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 02:25 PM~6027015
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


  LATER!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 04:25 PM~6027015
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *



WUTITDU------> :buttkick:<----------TROUBLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 23 2006, 03:11 PM~6026855
> *ANT GO TO WORK FUCKER IM CALLEN YOUR BOSS RITE NOW!!!!!!
> *


 I AM AT WORK FUCKER


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

LIST TO BREAK OFF 


1.TROUBLE - MIKE FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ

2.

3.

4.

5.




U MADE IT TO NUMBER ONE TROUBLE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 04:53 PM~6027274
> *LIST TO BREAK OFF
> 1.TROUBLE - MIKE FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> ...



YES I WAS TRYING TO MAKE YOUR LIST
IM GLAD IM FIRST :biggrin:

THANKS TONY :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WON'T BE THE 1ST TIME
HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 04:57 PM~6027300
> *WON'T BE THE 1ST TIME
> HAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE....I THINK IT IS YOUR TURN THOUGH


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

YA WHO KNOWS ITS BEEN AWHILE
JUST COM'N OUT RIGHT THIS TIME


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 05:03 PM~6027368
> *YA WHO KNOWS ITS BEEN AWHILE
> JUST COM'N OUT RIGHT THIS TIME
> *


THATS COOL I WISH I COULD DO THE SAME BUT SHIT KEEPS HAPPENING.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ariza? I'll be the first to ask "who's going to Sonic this weekend?" :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

PANCHO WHAT'S POPP'N :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

SUNDAY IT'S ON!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 04:53 PM~6027274
> *LIST TO BREAK OFF
> 1.TROUBLE - MIKE FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 23 2006, 09:02 PM~6029504
> *What up Ariza? I'll be the first to ask "who's going to Sonic this weekend?" :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 09:38 PM~6030165
> *:biggrin:
> *


what knight is the sonics cruise?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:40 PM~6030179
> *what knight is the sonics cruise?
> *



SATURDAY HOMIE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 09:41 PM~6030188
> *SATURDAY HOMIE
> *


damn i was hopeing it was fridays cause i might be in phx next weekend :biggrin: most likely i will.... hopefully we can kick it brotha


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not a cruise but it should be


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats crackin big nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 09:45 PM~6030209
> *its not a cruise but it should be
> *


get it started bro :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up blue , big nick


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i told these fools i could get central back open for us but they just cant act right :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 09:46 PM~6030216
> *whats crackin big nick
> *


chillin homeboy, member when lil homie fell out of your car when u three wheeled ahhhahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahaha i still laugh about that :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN BIG BAD BEN


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

need some cruising spots besides sonic :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:47 PM~6030226
> *i told these fools i could get central back open for us but they just cant act right :angry:
> *


Well you need to smack the shit out of the ones that dont :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:47 PM~6030227
> *chillin homeboy, member when lil homie fell out of your car when u three wheeled ahhhahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahaha i still laugh about that :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU TAPE THAT SHIT I WANT TO SEE IT WE WAS LAUGHING ABOUT THAT THE OTHER DAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 23 2006, 09:47 PM~6030222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the problem i have out here too, pinches cholos, i have hops out here and the whole NW shows up but the gangsters run them off :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 10:49 PM~6030234
> *Well you need to smack the shit out of the ones that dont :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD BUT THEM FUCKERS ARE BIGGER THAN ME :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:48 PM~6030230
> *WHATS CRACKIN BIG BAD BEN
> *


Notn just chilln at home trying to think up another hustle for tomorrow!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:49 PM~6030238
> *whats up brotha :biggrin:
> thats the problem i have out here too, pinches cholos, i have hops out here and the whole NW shows up but the gangsters run them off :uh:
> *


WE FIGHT WHEN THERES ONLY TEN OF US IMAGING IF THERE WAS HUNDREDS LIKE IT USED TO BE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazed out+Aug 23 2006, 09:48 PM~6030233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i didnt tape it :angry: i was walking to the buffet member :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:50 PM~6030241
> *I WOULD BUT THEM FUCKERS ARE BIGGER THAN ME :biggrin:
> *


Right right, then what do we do?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:44 PM~6030207
> *damn i was hopeing it was fridays cause i might be in phx next weekend :biggrin:  most likely i will.... hopefully we can kick it brotha
> *




ORALE... Hit me up... we'll eat chinese with mr rivi

shiit I wish i was going to SD too  Johnny told me what you guys are doing before the show... and damn.. :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 10:51 PM~6030244
> *Notn just chilln at home trying to think up another hustle for tomorrow!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I WROTE A CHECK TO BUY A SHOP TODAY BUT I THINK IM CHANGING MY MIND


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:52 PM~6030248
> *WE FIGHT WHEN THERES ONLY TEN OF US IMAGING IF THERE WAS HUNDREDS LIKE IT USED TO BE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 09:51 PM~6030244
> *Notn just chilln at home trying to think up another hustle for tomorrow!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we gonna get a commercial for you on the next dbd and the customers will be lined up :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 10:52 PM~6030251
> *Right right, then what do we do?
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:53 PM~6030260
> *I KNOW I WROTE A CHECK TO BUY A SHOP TODAY BUT I THINK IM CHANGING MY MIND
> *


I wuz thinking a little smaller!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 09:52 PM~6030252
> *ORALE... Hit me up... we'll eat chinese with mr rivi
> 
> shiit I wish i was going to SD too   Johnny told me what you guys are doing before the show... and damn..  :0
> ...



for sure were gonna kick it bro, and yes its going down in SD :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:54 PM~6030265
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


CALM DOWN RAMBO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 10:55 PM~6030267
> *I wuz thinking a little smaller!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO I WAS OR AM GOING TO BUY ANOTHER TRANNY SHOP BUT I CAN STILL CHANGE MY MIND AND I THINK I WANT TO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 09:53 PM~6030260
> *I KNOW I WROTE A CHECK TO BUY A SHOP TODAY BUT I THINK IM CHANGING MY MIND
> *


 :0 baller :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:54 PM~6030264
> *we gonna get a commercial for you on the next dbd and the customers will be lined up :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool homie I know you and Johnny have my back!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 10:56 PM~6030274
> *CALM DOWN RAMBO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT SHIT NO CENTRAL THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:45 PM~6030209
> *its not a cruise but it <span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE/BEN/BLAZED/AND THE WHOLE AZ SIDE... LET'S GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE IT USED TO BE! FUCK ALL THE HATERZ AND THE IMATURE LIL KIDS... TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD CENTRAL DAYS... *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:56 PM~6030278
> *ME TOO  I WAS OR AM GOING TO BUY ANOTHER TRANNY SHOP BUT I CAN STILL CHANGE MY MIND AND I THINK I WANT TO
> *


Cool,,,, Doing big thangs!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6030283
> *:0  baller :biggrin:
> *


NAA GOT LOTS OF EQUITY IN MY HOUSE CAN USE WHEN EVER BUT I GOT TO PAY BACK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 09:57 PM~6030284
> *Thats cool homie I know you and Johnny have my back!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


we do homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6030288
> *ALRIGHT SHIT NO CENTRAL THEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 09:57 PM~6030291
> *BLUE/BEN/BLAZED/AND THE WHOLE AZ SIDE... LET'S GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE IT USED TO BE! FUCK ALL THE HATERZ AND THE IMATURE LIL KIDS... TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD CENTRAL DAYS...
> 
> *


thats what im talking about, real rider shit..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6030291
> *BLUE/BEN/BLAZED/AND THE WHOLE AZ SIDE... LET'S GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE IT USED TO BE! FUCK ALL THE HATERZ AND THE IMATURE LIL KIDS... TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD CENTRAL DAYS...
> 
> *


I"M DOWN


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2006, 10:48 PM~6030233
> *need some cruising spots besides sonic :biggrin:
> *



You guys need to come out and cruise the northeast side of town.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6030291
> *BLUE/BEN/BLAZED/AND THE WHOLE AZ SIDE... LET'S GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE IT USED TO BE! FUCK ALL THE HATERZ AND THE IMATURE LIL KIDS... TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD CENTRAL DAYS...
> 
> *


ON THE REAL I BEEN TALKING TO PEOPLE HIGH UP IF YOU MY FAMILY THEN YOU KNOW WHO BUT THEY WORRY ABOUT THE VIOLENCE OUR THEY WOULD LET US CRUZE AGAIN LIKE IT USED TO BE


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

lets get this shit started homies,i'm down,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 10:59 PM~6030301
> *we do homie :thumbsup:
> *


Props on the dbd , by the way......... Good Job!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

where at on northeast homie


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2006, 11:01 PM~6030315
> *lets get this shit started homies,i'm down,
> *


WELL WHY NOT BUT IT NEEDS TO BE LIKE IT USED TO NOT START ON CENTRAL AND DRIVE TO MESA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 23 2006, 11:01 PM~6030315
> *lets get this shit started homies,i'm down,
> *




x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:01 PM~6030312
> *ON THE REAL I BEEN TALKING TO PEOPLE HIGH UP IF YOU MY FAMILY THEN YOU KNOW WHO BUT THEY WORRY ABOUT THE VIOLENCE OUR THEY WOULD LET US CRUZE AGAIN LIKE IT USED TO BE
> *


that means the riders really need to unite and outcast the fuckups


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, Blue7, blazed out, Knightstalker, BIG NICK, YOUNG ROGUE.............................................................WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WE USED TO DRIVE AROUND THE BARRICADES THEY PUT UP IM NOT SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

lets roll untill the wheels fall off :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:04 PM~6030334
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, Blue7, blazed out, Knightstalker, BIG NICK, YOUNG ROGUE.............................................................WE CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 10:01 PM~6030317
> *Props on the dbd , by the way......... Good Job!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks and were working 100 times harder and the next one


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:02 PM~6030325
> *WELL WHY NOT BUT IT NEEDS TO BE LIKE IT USED TO NOT START ON CENTRAL AND DRIVE TO MESA
> *


Northeast Scottsdale, near the new Cine Capri. But I doubt that would ever happen, the f-ing Scottsdale cops would be all over that.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WELL SHIT LETS DO IT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:04 PM~6030335
> *WE USED TO DRIVE AROUND THE BARRICADES THEY PUT UP IM NOT SCARED :biggrin:
> *


Hey Blue, if thier scared tell them to got to church!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

bring it 2 the westside phx big lots or something


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:06 PM~6030352
> *Hey Blue, if thier scared tell them to got to church!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT FRIDAY NIGHT CENTRAL AND IF YOUR SCARED GO TO CHURCH


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

CARWASH AT CENTRAL AND BASELINE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:07 PM~6030361
> *FUCK IT FRIDAY NIGHT  CENTRAL AND IF YOUR SCARED GO TO CHURCH
> *


damn, and its on.........


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

How about having things start early on Saturday. Pavillions----->Central------>Sonics. Now that would be a good Saturday.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:03 PM~6030331
> *that means the riders really need to unite and outcast the fuckups
> *




 Exactly... all the hoppers, riders, show cars... everybody that represents lowriding in AZ needs to get together... fuck the bullshit... fuck the drama... and just *LOWRIDE!*


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

pavillions is all wright,but alot of imports :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Aug 23 2006, 11:07 PM~6030361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 23 2006, 11:10 PM~6030376
> *How about having things start early on Saturday.  Pavillions----->Central------>Sonics.  Now that would be a good Saturday.
> *




that sounds like a good plan for saturday nights! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 23 2006, 11:10 PM~6030376
> *How about having things start early on Saturday.  Pavillions----->Central------>Sonics.  Now that would be a good Saturday.
> *


THAT WOULDNT BE HOW IT USED TO BE SOUTH CENTRAL ALL NIGHT LONG TILL THE SUN COMES UP


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

it was tight back then cruising,i wish it was like that


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I USED TO TAKE A BAG TO CENTRAL AND LEAVE CENTRAL MONDAY MORNING AND GO TO WORK THOSE WERE THEY FUCKING DAYS


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

hella ya


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 PM~6030408
> *I USED TO TAKE A BAG TO CENTRAL AND LEAVE CENTRAL MONDAY MORNING AND GO TO WORK THOSE WERE THEY FUCKING DAYS
> *


damn like that :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:16 PM~6030415
> *damn like that :biggrin:
> *


EVERY WEEKEND NOT SOME EVERY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:15 PM~6030408
> *I USED TO TAKE A BAG TO CENTRAL AND LEAVE CENTRAL MONDAY MORNING AND GO TO WORK THOSE WERE THEY FUCKING DAYS
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 10:17 PM~6030422
> *EVERY WEEKEND NOT SOME EVERY
> *


thats tight, get it cracking then homie, and get johnny out there :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 11:17 PM~6030424
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


FOR REAL HOMIE WORK MONDAY SLEEP MONDAY AND TUESDAY LIKE A BABY THEN GET READY FOR SATURDAY NIGHT AGAIN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:18 PM~6030427
> *thats tight, get it cracking then homie, and get johnny out there :biggrin:
> *




Oh you know mr. blacksocks will be there... camera rollin.. hanging out the car window and everything :0 :biggrin: 



So what's it gonna take to really get it on and krackin Blue?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:19 PM~6030430
> *FOR REAL HOMIE WORK MONDAY SLEEP MONDAY AND TUESDAY LIKE A BABY THEN GET READY FOR SATURDAY NIGHT AGAIN
> *




THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 11:19 PM~6030432
> *Oh you know mr. blacksocks will be there... camera rollin.. hanging out the car window and everything  :0  :biggrin:
> So what's it gonna take to really get it on and krackin Blue?
> *


YOU KNOW ALL IT WOULD TAKE IS EVERYBODY GET TOGETHER AND STAND TALL AND FIGHT THE SYSTEM TOGETHER AND PROVE TO THEM WE COULD DO IT AGAIN WITHOUT THE GUN FIGHTS AGAIN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:21 PM~6030445
> *YOU KNOW ALL IT WOULD TAKE IS EVERYBODY GET TOGETHER AND STAND TALL AND FIGHT THE SYSTEM TOGETHER AND PROVE TO THEM WE COULD DO IT AGAIN WITHOUT THE GUN FIGHTS AGAIN
> *



Seriously.. I'm down with the cause homie...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 23 2006, 11:10 PM~6030376
> *How about having things start early on Saturday.  Pavillions----->Central------>Sonics.  Now that would be a good Saturday.
> *



its too hot right now........maybe in sept or oct


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

YOU KNOW IF ANYONE GETS SERIOUS AND WANTS TO TRY TO GET IT TOGETHER LET ME KNOW ILL BE THERE FOR SURE BUT LIKE I SAID START IT OFF FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE CARWASH


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2006, 11:23 PM~6030453
> *its too hot right now........maybe in sept or oct
> *


YOU WHINER GET SOME AC IN BURBAN DAM IT :biggrin:IN 89 I WAS ROLLIN A 57 CHEBY WITH 2 WINDOWS AND NO MPH FOR AC IN JULY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ON THE REAL, GOOD LUCK WITH THE CRUISE HOMEIES, I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL WE USED TO HAVE A BAD ASS CRUISE OUT HERE EVERY WEEKEND AND THE SHOOTINGS FUCKED IT UP, IM ALSO GONNA WORK ON GETTING IT CRACKIN OUT HERE........


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG BEN KNIGHTSTALKER RALLY UP THE TROOPS TOMORROW AND LETS DO THIS MAN IT WOULD BE FUN AS HELL TO GET CENTRAL CRACKIN AGAIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Friday night , It's on homie


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:24 PM~6030458
> *YOU WHINER GET SOME AC IN BURBAN DAM IT :biggrin:IN 89 I WAS ROLLIN A 57 CHEBY WITH 2 WINDOWS AND NO MPH FOR AC IN JULY
> *



had ac til the shop that put in my new motor broke my ac line :thumbsup: (fuckin assholes)

phuck in the truck......just standing around is hot as fuck. if we were actually rollin.....we'd cruise all night til the am......just like back in the day


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:35 PM~6030515
> *Friday night , It's on homie
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2006, 11:35 PM~6030519
> *had ac til the shop that put in my new motor broke my ac line :thumbsup: (fuckin assholes)
> 
> phuck in the truck......just standing around is hot as fuck.  if we were actually rollin.....we'd cruise all night til the am......just like back in the day
> *


FUCK STANDING AROUND LETS ROLL TILL THE WHEEL FALL THE FUCK OFF


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:34 PM~6030507
> *BIG BEN  KNIGHTSTALKER RALLY UP THE TROOPS TOMORROW AND LETS DO THIS MAN IT WOULD BE FUN AS HELL TO GET CENTRAL CRACKIN AGAIN
> *


Keep posting it through out the rest of the week so everyone knows about it and shows up............. What time is good?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:37 PM~6030528
> *FUCK STANDING AROUND LETS ROLL TILL THE WHEEL FALL THE FUCK OFF
> *



fuck it then.......lets hit the phuckin streets........phx p.d. wont figure it out for a while......hopefully when they do......we'll have already showed them that we can do it right!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:37 PM~6030531
> *Keep posting it through out the rest of the week so everyone knows about it and shows up............. What time is good?
> *


SAY 8 SO EVERYONE WILL SHOW UP BY 11 AND WELL CRUIZE ALL NIGHT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2006, 11:35 PM~6030519
> *had ac til the shop that put in my new motor broke my ac line :thumbsup: (fuckin assholes)
> 
> phuck in the truck......just standing around is hot as fuck.  if we were actually rollin.....we'd cruise all night til the am......just like back in the day
> *


Well i'll donate some sweat rags homie so you'll come out too!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6030544
> *fuck it then.......lets hit the phuckin streets........phx p.d.  wont figure it out for a while......hopefully when they do......we'll have already showed them that we can do it right!
> *


HELL YEA AND WELL JUST RIDE AROUND THE BARRICADE LIKE THE OLD DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:37 PM~6030531
> *Keep posting it through out the rest of the week so everyone knows about it and shows up............. What time is good?
> *



depends.....how long yall wanna be out there? some of us dont get off til 5


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 23 2006, 11:40 PM~6030556
> *depends.....how long yall wanna be out there?  some of us dont get off til 5
> *


TILL THE FUCKING WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6030545
> *SAY 8 SO EVERYONE WILL SHOW UP BY 11 AND WELL CRUIZE ALL NIGHT
> *


aint that the fuckin truth

"all night" :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6030545
> *SAY 8 SO EVERYONE WILL SHOW UP BY 11 AND WELL CRUIZE ALL NIGHT
> *


8:00 p.m. Friday night.......... Location= Carwash on Central and Baseline..............


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MAN 3 MILES DEEP 5 LANES WIDE LETS DO IT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:41 PM~6030566
> *TILL THE FUCKING WHEELS FALL OFF
> *



gotta 5th wheel........just in case? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HELL YA ITS GOING DOWN, I TEXED JOHHNY AND HE SAID "YA RIGHT I WISH WE COULD CRUISE IN PEACE AGAIN" LOL TELL THAT FOO ITS GOING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:41 PM~6030566
> *TILL THE FUCKING WHEELS FALL OFF
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BLACK SOCKS ITS GOING DOWN FOOOOOOL


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:42 PM~6030572
> *8:00 p.m. Friday night.......... Location= Carwash on Central and Baseline..............
> *



also.....the parking lot across from the wash.....by the a&w.....extra room......both sides of central........TAKE OVER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:44 PM~6030589
> *BLACK SOCKS ITS GOING DOWN FOOOOOOL
> *


LOL HEY BLUE, ARE YOU ALL HYPED UP?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

GOING TO GAS UP THE CADDY NOW JUST TO MAKE SURE IM READY


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:43 PM~6030581
> *HELL YA ITS GOING DOWN, I TEXED JOHHNY AND HE SAID "YA RIGHT I WISH WE COULD CRUISE IN PEACE AGAIN" LOL TELL THAT FOO ITS GOING DOWN :biggrin:
> *



i guarantee he'll be out there


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:45 PM~6030599
> *LOL HEY BLUE, ARE YOU ALL HYPED UP?
> *


IM POPPING YOUR TIRES IF YOU DONT SHOW UP


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LET'S GET IT KRACKIN...  


But for now... it's time for mimis... see you homies al rato... tomorrow we'll talk more and see wassup! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY KNIGHTSTALKER I THINK YOU STARTED SOMETHING GOOD HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Aug 23 2006, 10:44 PM~6030589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u down dog :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:47 PM~6030611
> *IM POPPING YOUR TIRES IF YOU DONT SHOW UP
> *


NAH I'LL BE THERE. BESIDES I NEED NEW TIRES ANYWAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SPREAD THE WORD ILL CHECK YOU GUYS OUT TOMORROW IM OUT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:48 PM~6030621
> *NAH I'LL BE THERE. BESIDES I NEED NEW TIRES ANYWAYS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ME TOO, WE NEED OUR REST FOR FRIDAY IF WERE GOING TO BE CRUISING ALL NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:51 PM~6030642
> *ME TOO, WE NEED OUR REST FOR FRIDAY IF WERE GOING TO BE CRUISING ALL NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR LATER HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IM OUT TOO, GOOD NIGHT HOMIES......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:52 PM~6030652
> *IM OUT TOO, GOOD NIGHT HOMIES......
> *


PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

whats up az


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 10:56 PM~6030682
> *whats  up az
> *


cruising friday night be there, tell all the riders :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 23 2006, 11:47 PM~6030613
> *HEY KNIGHTSTALKER I THINK YOU STARTED SOMETHING GOOD HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:57 PM~6030690
> *cruising friday night be there, tell all the riders :biggrin:
> *


right on i'll spread the word to the homies


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll roll  need to get a charger for my batts though :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SO I GUESS LOWRIDERS ARE TAKING OVER CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW?* :dunno:



:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hell yeah... i'ma try and get mesa to roll out tambien...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 24 2006, 08:01 AM~6031982
> *hell yeah... i'ma try and get mesa to roll out tambien...
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow, you guys were doing some late night planning huh? Blue!! did you get a little excited Bro??? 

Have fun Friday night!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 24 2006, 08:44 AM~6032267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NOT GOING HOMIE? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 06:37 AM~6031558
> *SO I GUESS LOWRIDERS ARE TAKING OVER CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


I guess so!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTSTALKER, GOOD MORNING SLEEPING BEAUTY!~!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 24 2006, 08:01 AM~6031982
> *hell yeah... i'ma try and get mesa to roll out tambien...
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 09:51 AM~6032703
> *YOU ROLLIN FRIDAY? :biggrin:
> 
> *


Yeah right at home..  i'll be out there hanging out... having a good time like always.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 24 2006, 10:05 AM~6032824
> *KNIGHTSTALKER, GOOD MORNING SLEEPING BEAUTY!~!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




NOT TODAY FOOL... :uh: 

I ACTUALLY CAME TO WORK FOR A CHANGE :tongue: :banghead:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 10:40 AM~6033079
> *NOT TODAY FOOL... :uh:
> 
> I ACTUALLY CAME TO WORK FOR A CHANGE :tongue:  :banghead:
> *


*WHAT THE HELL NO WONDER IT RAINED* :angry:* SHOULDA STAYED AT HOME... * :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble is a beeeeeeeatch :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 24 2006, 11:01 AM~6033169
> *trouble is a beeeeeeeatch :biggrin:
> *


is that the burban with patterns? :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 24 2006, 12:01 PM~6033169
> *trouble is a beeeeeeeatch :biggrin:
> *



FUCK OFF
AND DONT FORGET TO BRING THAT REGAL CUZ IM 
GONNA HOP ALL OVER YOU AND YOUR SON JAMES :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 08:51 AM~6032703
> *YOU ROLLIN FRIDAY? :biggrin:
> YOU NOT GOING HOMIE?  :dunno:
> *


Probably not, my car is not ready to roll yet....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 10:34 AM~6033040
> *Yeah right at home..    i'll be out there hanging out... having a good time like always..  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 10:43 AM~6033097
> *WHAT THE HELL NO WONDER IT RAINED  :angry: SHOULDA STAYED AT HOME...  :uh:
> *



AND NOW I'M GOING HOME... WHICH EXPLAINS WHY IT CLEARED UP! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 11:52 AM~6033508
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 12:02 PM~6033567
> *AND NOW I'M GOING HOME... WHICH EXPLAINS WHY IT CLEARED UP!  :biggrin:
> *


 Knightstalker > :buttkick: < Me


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 12:05 PM~6033593
> *Knightstalker > :buttkick: < Me
> *



OH YEAH???? :guns:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 12:14 PM~6033654
> *OH YEAH????  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 23 2006, 10:29 PM~6030126
> *:biggrin:
> *


CHALIO AND MIKE FROM THE I ARE RADICAL

FUK IT PULL UP OR SHUT UP RIGHT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 24 2006, 02:03 PM~6033993
> *CHALIO AND MIKE FROM THE I ARE RADICAL
> 
> FUK IT PULL UP OR SHUT UP RIGHT
> *



DON'T KNOW WHERE THIS CAME FROM, BUT......................OK


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

FEW PAGES BACK HOMIE FILLED IN THE BLANKS FOR THE LIST THAT U R NUMBER 1 ON


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 24 2006, 03:23 PM~6034668
> *FEW PAGES BACK HOMIE FILLED IN THE BLANKS FOR THE LIST THAT U R NUMBER 1 ON
> *



I GET IT YOU ARE SAYING YOUR CAR IS GOING TO 
BE STREET RADICAL NOT RADICAL.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

THIS TOPIC IS FUCKIN HUGE NOW. hAVEN'T BEEN BY HERE IN A GRIP!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

STREET RADICAL IS THAT A NEW CLASS MEANING MORE MONEY AND MORE CROWNS :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 12:18 PM~6033673
> *:worship:
> *


  Thanks fool... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 03:28 PM~6035142
> * I'm gay fool...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 03:30 PM~6035150
> *:angry:
> *




:nono:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 24 2006, 04:15 PM~6035045
> *STREET RADICAL IS THAT A NEW CLASS MEANING MORE MONEY AND MORE CROWNS :0
> *


NO THAT MEANS ABOUT 1/2-2" EXTENSION CLAIMING TO BE STOCK/STREET


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SO CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW @ 8PM? 

MEETING UP AT THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL & BASELINE... 


WHO'S DOWN? 


ROLL CALL...... *









      :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*STREESTSTARS AND MY RIVI WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE. ALL OF YOU KNOW THAT I WILL BE OUT THERE RIDING AND FILIMING. WE OWN LOWRIDERS...DRIVE LOWRIDERS...AND LIVE LOWRIDERS!!!!!

BLUE YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE ALL OF MY SUPPORT. WE HAVE TALKED ABOUT THIS IDEA BEFORE, AN DI LOVE IT! MAN THE DAYS OF CRUISING BOTH WAYS TILL SUNRISE BRINGS BACK GOOD MEMORIES!!!!!

I CANT WAIT...GOTTA HAVE JAMES BUFF MY CAR TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just rec'd 25 copies of the October issue of TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 24 2006, 04:30 PM~6035660
> *STREESTSTARS AND MY RIVI WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE. ALL OF YOU KNOW THAT I WILL BE OUT THERE RIDING AND FILIMING. WE OWN LOWRIDERS...DRIVE LOWRIDERS...AND LIVE LOWRIDERS!!!!!
> 
> BLUE YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE ALL OF MY SUPPORT. WE HAVE TALKED ABOUT THIS IDEA BEFORE, AN DI LOVE IT! MAN THE DAYS OF CRUISING BOTH WAYS TILL SUNRISE BRINGS BACK GOOD MEMORIES!!!!!
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ? What's the word?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

BIRD


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 24 2006, 08:48 AM~6032293
> *Wow, you guys were doing some late night planning huh?  Blue!! did you get a little excited Bro???
> 
> Have fun Friday night!
> *


what you mean have fun you better be there


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6035313
> *SO CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW @ 8PM?
> 
> MEETING UP AT THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL & BASELINE...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ANYBODY GOING TO GO SEE THE DODGERS VS D-BACKS THIS WEEKEND I'LL BE IN AZ ALL WEEKEND I HOPE AFTER THE GAME I CAN GO HIT UP THE SONICS AND BE ABLE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS IT LOOKS LIKE FUN OUT THERE.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6035313
> *SO CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW @ 8PM?
> 
> MEETING UP AT THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL & BASELINE...
> ...



YOU TALKING ABOUT CRUISING CENTRAL TOMORROW NIGHT?..... :0 

SHIT IM DOWN.... :biggrin: 

ID LOVE TO SEE THAT START UP AGAIN...IVE ONLY HEARD STORIES FROM SOME OLD SCHOOL RIDERS....


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 24 2006, 04:30 PM~6035660
> *STREESTSTARS AND MY RIVI WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE. ALL OF YOU KNOW THAT I WILL BE OUT THERE RIDING AND FILIMING. WE OWN LOWRIDERS...DRIVE LOWRIDERS...AND LIVE LOWRIDERS!!!!!
> 
> BLUE YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE ALL OF MY SUPPORT. WE HAVE TALKED ABOUT THIS IDEA BEFORE, AN DI LOVE IT! MAN THE DAYS OF CRUISING BOTH WAYS TILL SUNRISE BRINGS BACK GOOD MEMORIES!!!!!
> ...



SUP JOHNNY.....ITS RUDY... :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 11:11 AM~6033227
> *is that the burban with patterns?  :0
> *



naw......my truck.....which seems to be on eternal hold :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 24 2006, 11:17 AM~6033260
> *FUCK OFF
> AND DONT FORGET TO BRING THAT REGAL CUZ IM
> GONNA HOP ALL OVER YOU AND YOUR SON JAMES :biggrin:
> *




sure thing.......just remember to hit your own switch, cuz james will be hittin his :biggrin: j/p


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Aug 24 2006, 09:08 PM~6037760
> *ANYBODY GOING TO GO SEE THE DODGERS VS D-BACKS THIS WEEKEND I'LL BE IN AZ ALL WEEKEND I HOPE AFTER THE GAME I CAN GO HIT UP THE SONICS AND BE ABLE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS IT LOOKS LIKE FUN OUT THERE.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 24 2006, 10:50 PM~6038092
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT CRUISING CENTRAL TOMORROW NIGHT?..... :0
> 
> SHIT IM DOWN.... :biggrin:
> ...


SHIT HOMIE I LIVED OFF OF CENTRAL MOST MY LIFE BEFORE BRODWAY
I REMEBER WHEN MY BROTHER WAS THE PRES. OF THE FEW! THAT'S WHEN CENTRAL WAS REALLY POPP'N EVERYBODY WOULD KICK BACK AT O'KEVE'S IT WAS A LITTLE HAMBURGER JOINT AFTER THE CENTRAL BRIGDE THAT'S WHEN THE RIVERSIDE BALLROOM WAS JUMP'N ."TRIP OUT " EVERY YEAR THEY HAD THE M.D.A TELATHONE THEY HAD A CRUZ DOWN CENTAL LOWRIDER''''''S FROM EVERY WALK OF LIFE FROM EVERY CLUB IN AZ .WOULD CRUZ AND RAISE FEDYA FOR M.D.A I WOULD SIT ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE AND TRIP OUT IT WAS CLEAN HOMIE.....................


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 24 2006, 10:57 PM~6038677
> *SHIT HOMIE I LIVED OFF OF CENTRAL MOST MY LIFE BEFORE BRODWAY
> I REMEBER WHEN MY BROTHER WAS THE PRES. OF THE FEW! THAT'S WHEN CENTRAL WAS REALLY POPP'N EVERYBODY WOULD KICK BACK AT O'KEVE'S IT WAS A LITTLE HAMBURGER JOINT AFTER THE CENTRAL BRIGDE THAT'S WHEN THE RIVERSIDE BALLROOM WAS JUMP'N ."TRIP OUT " EVERY YEAR THEY HAD THE M.D.A TELATHONE THEY HAD A CRUZ DOWN CENTAL LOWRIDER''''''S FROM EVERY WALK OF LIFE FROM EVERY CLUB IN AZ .WOULD CRUZ AND RAISE FEDYA FOR M.D.A I WOULD SIT ON MY LOWRIDER BIKE AND TRIP OUT IT WAS CLEAN HOMIE.....................
> *


 it's not like that at all no more homie? man i remember going to az for the super show like in the late 80's thru the early 90's man those were the days. all kinds of girls at the show then even more after the show well crusing on central.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Aug 25 2006, 12:05 AM~6038727
> *  it's not like that at all no more homie? man i remember going to az for the super show like in the late 80's thru the early 90's man those were the days. all kinds of girls at the show then even more after the show well crusing on central.
> *


YUP AND BUMPER TO BUMPER FROM BRODWAY TO BASELINE WE WOULD KICK BACK IN FRONT OF FRANK'S SHOP AND PULL CHICK'S LEFT AND RIGHT IT WAS A GAME IN SEEN WHO COULD GET THE MOST NUMBER'S AT END OF THE NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 24 2006, 11:17 PM~6038827
> *YUP AND BUMPER TO BUMPER FROM BRODWAY TO BASELINE WE WOULD KICK BACK IN FRONT OF FRANK'S SHOP AND PULL CHICK'S LEFT AND RIGHT IT WAS A GAME IN SEEN WHO COULD GET THE MOST NUMBER'S AT END OF THE NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT HOMIE. SHIT THOSE WERE GOOD TIMES HOMIE I WOULD ALWAYS COME TO AZ FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN AUGUST. MAN YOU GUYS HAVE SOME FREAKS OUT THERE IN AZ TO ME IT LOOK LIKE THERE WERE MORE BROADS OUT THERE ON THE STRIP THEN GUYS :biggrin: THERE WAS ALWAYS CAR LOADS FULL OF GIRLS CRUISING AROUND.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*WE'LL SEE WHO SHOWS UP AND WHO'S ALL TALK... * :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 11:47 PM~6038955
> *WE'LL SEE WHO SHOWS UP AND WHO'S ALL TALK...   :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 24 2006, 10:44 PM~6038578
> *sure thing.......just remember to hit your own switch, cuz james will be hittin his :biggrin:  j/p
> *


you guys comin out this sunday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 25 2006, 12:19 AM~6039113
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




:twak: go to bed


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 25 2006, 12:19 AM~6039113
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:0 :biggrin: ALL OVER SMILEY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6035313
> *SO CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW @ 8PM?
> 
> MEETING UP AT THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL & BASELINE...
> ...


Im down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 25 2006, 01:03 AM~6039331
> *Im down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 PM~6030291
> *BLUE/BEN/BLAZED/AND THE WHOLE AZ SIDE... LET'S GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN LIKE IT USED TO BE! FUCK ALL THE HATERZ AND THE IMATURE LIL KIDS... TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD CENTRAL DAYS...
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 23 2006, 11:07 PM~6030361
> *FUCK IT FRIDAY NIGHT  CENTRAL AND IF YOUR SCARED <span style=\'color:blue\'>CENTRAL TAKEOVER 2006*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'LL be there tonight im going to the wash on 
my lunch hopefullu it wont rain till tomorrow


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

The only way this is going to continue and work is if everyone gets on their
phones and calls every FEMALE ...............and dont hate when i pick up on all of them :biggrin:


key word FEMALE with out them its boreing


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 25 2006, 12:57 AM~6039306
> *
> :0  :biggrin: ALL OVER SMILEY
> *


 :uh: NOT THIS AGAIN.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2006, 11:17 AM~6041320
> *The only way this is going to continue and work is if everyone gets on their
> phones and calls every FEMALE ...............and dont hate when i pick up on all of them  :biggrin:
> key word FEMALE with out them its boreing
> *


AY PLAYER YOU NOW WHAT YOUR RITE YOU NEED HO'S AT THESE GET TOGETHER IT MAKE
S IT THAT MUCH BETTER!!!!! :nono: SOME OVE US MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO? WIFE'S --------> :twak: <--------GUY'S


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 25 2006, 11:36 AM~6041467
> *AY PLAYER YOU NOW WHAT YOUR RITE YOU NEED HO'S AT THESE GET TOGETHER IT MAKE
> S IT THAT MUCH BETTER!!!!! :nono: SOME OVE US MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO?                                                                                                                                      WIFE'S  -------->  :twak: <--------GUY'S
> *



MINES STAYING AT HOME :worship:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WUT UP AZ. uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2006, 09:42 AM~6041519
> *MINES STAYING AT HOME :worship:
> *


Why don't you bring her????? :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

BIG ED GET TO WORK


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2006, 11:46 AM~6041553
> *Why don't you bring her????? :biggrin:
> *



ESTUPID :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2006, 09:51 AM~6041589
> *ESTUPID :twak:
> *


 :twak: yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :burn: hahahahahahahah!















joker!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

IM COMEING RIGHT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6041618
> *:twak: yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :burn: hahahahahahahah!
> 
> 
> ...


dont 4 get da beer ARTIE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 25 2006, 11:58 AM~6041660
> *IM COMEING RIGHT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I HOPE YOU MEANT TO WORK ................(EEEW)


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 25 2006, 10:30 AM~6041413
> *:uh:  NOT THIS AGAIN.....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'M GONNA BRING SOME FRIENDS FOR YOU GUYS......*


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 25 2006, 12:29 PM~6041889
> *I'M GONNA BRING SOME FRIENDS FOR YOU GUYS......
> *



:uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6035313
> *SO CENTRAL AVE TOMORROW @ 8PM?
> 
> MEETING UP AT THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL & BASELINE...
> ...


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

MUCH LOVE TO *AZ* STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS REALLY TAKES CARE OF US OUT HERE IN OMAHA NEBRASKA WE APPRECIATE THAT TO THE FULLEST

BIG RATT
COLDBLOODED RIDAZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 25 2006, 10:19 AM~6041812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck U dann*ie*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Aug 25 2006, 12:07 PM~6042564
> *MUCH LOVE TO AZ STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS REALLY TAKES CARE OF US OUT HERE IN OMAHA NEBRASKA  WE APPRECIATE THAT TO THE FULLEST
> 
> BIG RATT
> ...


WE'll be sure to let D.H. Todd know when we see him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 25 2006, 12:53 PM~6042485
> *
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 25 2006, 01:53 AM~6039428
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Aug 25 2006, 01:07 PM~6042564
> *MUCH LOVE TO AZ STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS REALLY TAKES CARE OF US OUT HERE IN OMAHA NEBRASKA  WE APPRECIATE THAT TO THE FULLEST
> 
> BIG RATT
> ...


No problem! :biggrin: You are the *official* customer of the month! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2006, 01:46 PM~6042834
> *WE'll be sure to let D.H. Todd know when we see him!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
:angry:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

hey jen do you have angelo's number?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 25 2006, 12:29 PM~6041889
> *I'M GONNA BRING SOME FRIENDS FOR YOU GUYS......
> *


that's what im talk'n about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:   :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 25 2006, 05:45 PM~6044228
> *hey jen do you have angelo's number?
> *


he's here at the shop right now. I'll grab him for ya.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

anyone still cruise at Sueno Park? what happened to the cruising in the westside of town?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 25 2006, 04:38 PM~6044220
> *:nono:  :nono:
> :angry:
> *


Don't shake those fingers at me girly girl......... :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Aug 25 2006, 07:07 PM~6044614
> *anyone still cruise at Sueno Park? what happened to the cruising in the westside of town?
> *



BOTH DEAD... :uh:  


BUT NOW WE GOT CENTRAL AGAIN AND SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE AT SONICS... 

 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Aug 25 2006, 01:07 PM~6042564
> *MUCH LOVE TO AZ STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS REALLY TAKES CARE OF US OUT HERE IN OMAHA NEBRASKA  WE APPRECIATE THAT TO THE FULLEST
> 
> BIG RATT
> ...


feeling the same...... day day :cheesy:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

STREET MUTHA PHUCKIN LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*CENTRAL AVE IS OFFICIALLY BACK!!!!!!!*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




I FEEL SORRY FOR THE ONES THAT MISSED IT.. :twak: :burn:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YAY-YAY IT WAS POPP'N AND I GOT THERE AT 12 O'CLOOK!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ, I just got back from Vegas, helped out with the "Vegas to Reno" Trophey Truck Race.

What's been going on????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2006, 07:12 PM~6044637
> *Don't shake those fingers at me girly girl.........  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 26 2006, 09:50 AM~6047743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


'sup Jen.......you at the shop today?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 26 2006, 07:56 AM~6047241
> *sup AZ, I just got back from Vegas, helped out with the "Vegas to Reno" Trophey Truck Race.
> 
> What's been going on????
> *


Nothing...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 26 2006, 11:37 AM~6047913
> *'sup Jen.......you at the shop today?
> *


Yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

who is going to sonics tonight


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 25 2006, 06:22 PM~6044384
> *he's here at the shop right now. I'll grab him for ya.
> *


THANKS!I GOT A HOLD OF HIM ON HIS CELL....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up streetlife and my other az homies


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 26 2006, 06:29 PM~6049676
> *what up streetlife and my other az homies
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up chano


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin: what up


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 26 2006, 06:29 PM~6049676
> *what up streetlife and my other az homies
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up jen, you bringing any friends for me in vegas? you know ones that like fat white guys who think there mexican :biggrin: :0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Just a heads up, I might be selling my project 64 Impala soon. That is, if anyone is into those types of cars.  I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2006, 11:11 PM~6051205
> *Just a heads up, I might be selling my project 64 Impala soon.  That is, if anyone is into those types of cars.    I'll know more tomorrow.
> *


a 64 impala...nah cant work with that homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Aug 26 2006, 05:54 PM~6049519
> *who is going to sonics tonight
> *



IT WAS DEAD TONIGHT... :uh: :angry:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

IS IT STILL A HOP TONIGHT AT RIVERVIEW ON THE EASTSIDE OR IS IT GONNA BE ON THA WEST :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

thought it was at franks shop


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 27 2006, 11:10 AM~6052769
> *thought it was at franks shop
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

wHATS UP az! What's going down this afternoon?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 27 2006, 12:10 PM~6052764
> *IS IT STILL A HOP TONIGHT AT RIVERVIEW ON THE EASTSIDE OR IS IT GONNA BE ON THA WEST  :dunno:
> *


it's in the SOUTH SIDE at chavez park!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 27 2006, 12:10 PM~6052769
> *thought it was at franks shop
> *


I HEARD IT WAS AT CHAVEZ PARK ON 35 IN BASELINE .BLAZE YOU GONNA BRING SOME BLAZE HOMIE?    :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

whos hopping ?????? any real street cars


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Is it going down or what? What time?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 27 2006, 04:55 PM~6054371
> *Is it going down or what? What time?
> *


I HEARD 8PM


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 04:22 PM~6054200
> *whos hopping ?????? any real street cars
> *


WHAT DO YOU CONSIDER A REAL STREET CAR :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 27 2006, 05:15 PM~6054434
> *I HEARD 8PM
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SUP FRED? YOU GOING TO CHAVEZ? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

isprayppg where you at?

i erased your number pm me again please


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 23 2006, 03:53 PM~6027274
> *LIST TO BREAK OFF
> 1.TROUBLE - MIKE FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 27 2006, 05:23 PM~6054473
> *WHAT DO YOU CONSIDER A REAL STREET CAR  :dunno:
> *


sumthing that not a piece of junk and that u drive daily and if u want u wanted u could drive it to lets say phx from mesa


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 11:17 PM~6056908
> *sumthing that not a piece of junk and that u drive daily and if u want u wanted u could drive it to lets say phx from mesa
> *


Whats up willy?


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

what up ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 11:21 PM~6056933
> *what up ben
> *


Were you on the south side erlier?


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Aug 27 2006, 11:26 PM~6056955
> *What's up AZ
> *


Whats crackin homie?


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 10:17 PM~6056908
> *sumthing that not a piece of junk and that u drive daily and if u want u wanted u could drive it to lets say phx from mesa
> *


Phx to Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 27 2006, 10:27 PM~6056959
> *Whats crackin homie?
> *


What's up Ben u fix your car :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

What up AZ? nothing happen to night?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 28 2006, 12:17 AM~6056908
> *sumthing that not a piece of junk and that u drive daily and if u want u wanted u could drive it to lets say phx from mesa
> *


HEY HOMIE THE LINCON DOESENT HAVE ANY THING TO DO WITH IT ! THERE MY HOMIE'S AND I'LL BACK THEM UP BUT LEAVE THE LINCON OUT OF IT! (QUOTE FROM A PUNK ASS COWARD THAT HID BEHIND HIS APPLE COMPUTER OH YA WHERE WAS HE FROM AGIAN? OH :0 ). :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 28 2006, 01:20 AM~6057171
> *What up AZ? nothing happen to night?
> *


NO KING! IT WAS PERTTY QUIET TO NIGHT!! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 12:32 AM~6057220
> *NO KING! IT WAS PERTTY QUIET TO NIGHT!! :biggrin:
> *


what up Ed


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N TODD! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'LL CHECK YOU GUY'S OUT THE PERKACETT'S ARE KICK'N IN :happysad: ASTA MANLLANA HOMIES CALL ME IN THE MORNING PANCHO!


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

why you still up guero? you got to go to work tomorrow.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Aug 27 2006, 11:33 PM~6056983
> *What's up Ben u fix your car :biggrin:
> *


Kinda still got alot of shit to do...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Que onda Big Ed?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 28 2006, 12:20 AM~6057171
> *What up AZ? nothing happen to night?
> *



WASSUP TODD! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SOME PICS FROM THE CENTRAL TAKEOVER LAST FRIDAY... *  

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK... OH AND IT'S ON AND POPPIN FOR THIS COMING FRIDAY TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK... 


OH AND MAJOR PROPS TO BLUE7.. EVEN THO BIG BEN SAID IT WAS MY IDEA.. I BLAME JOE FOR ALL THIS... NOT THAT IT'S A BAD THING! *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*THESE NEXT COUPLE OF PICS ARE FROM A CARAVAN THAT SMILEY AND SLOW LANE CC HELPED OUT WITH... AND SONICS LATER THAT NIGHT*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

OH AND MY BROTHER TOOK A COUPLE OF THOSE SHOTS ABOVE TOO... 


HE WAS DRIVING THE HOMIE BIG BEN'S CAR... 











































*I HAVE TO THANK THE HOMIE BIG BEN... HE LET ME BORROW HIS CAR WITHOUT A SECOND THOUGHT SO I CAN DO THE CARAVAN FOR MY SISTER... HE PROVED TO ME WHAT HAVING HEART AND FRIENDSHIP IS... HE REALLY CAME THRU FOR ME

AS WELL AS THE HOMIE SMILEY FROM SLOW LANE CC... I COULDN'T HAVE MADE MY SISTERS DAY AS SPECIAL WITHOUT YOU HOMIES...

THERE WERE OTHER HOMIES THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT BUT I STILL GOTTA THANK THEM TOO, JUST FOR TRYING AND HAVING MY BACK... BIG RAY FROM THE BIG M AND DANNY BOY FROM PHX RIDERZ... 


OH AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST JOHNNY/73 RIVI WAS OUT THERE SNAPPIN PICS FOR ME... GOTTA THANK MY BIG HOMIE FOR THAT TOO*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*OK BACK TO PICS!* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

AND FINALLY THIS IS SOME PICS FROM TONIGHT... CHILLIN ON CENTRAL ONCE AGAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*THAT'S IT... I'M GOING TO BED... I GOT A LOT OF VIDEOS FROM THIS WEEKEND... CENTRAL... ALL THAT SHIT... BUT I'M TIRED... MAYBE I'LL DO A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING WITH THEM LATER THIS WEEK... *


 LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THE PICS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

NICE


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pics. :thumbsup: I'll have to try and make it out there one of these weekends, looks like a cool place to kick back with fellow lowriders.


----------



## frestyle00 (Jan 31, 2004)

Keep those pics coming! Nice work!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 11:17 PM~6056908
> *sumthing that not a piece of junk and that u drive daily and if u want u wanted u could drive it to lets say phx from mesa
> *


:roflmao: your funny


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 03:55 AM~6057659
> *OH AND MY BROTHER TOOK A COUPLE OF THOSE SHOTS ABOVE TOO...
> HE WAS DRIVING THE HOMIE BIG BEN'S CAR...
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA KNIGHTSTALKER? HEY HOMIE YOU KNOW THAT I GOT YOUR BACK, WHEN EVER YOU NEED MY DOGGY YOU KNOW WHATS UP, AND ANYBODY ELSE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST FEEL GOOD WHEN I HELP OUT A FRIEND, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN I MAY NEED SOME HELP TAMBIEN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 04:51 AM~6057653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:13 AM~6058584
> *QUE ONDA KNIGHTSTALKER? HEY HOMIE YOU KNOW THAT I GOT YOUR BACK, WHEN EVER YOU NEED MY DOGGY YOU KNOW WHATS UP, AND ANYBODY ELSE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST FEEL GOOD WHEN I HELP OUT A FRIEND, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN I MAY NEED SOME HELP TAMBIEN!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CAN I BARROW IT NEXT WEEKEND? HA HA


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Saturday night at LOCOS or should i say Sunday morning


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

so what happened to the hop yesterday? Did it go down? Went to Chavez Park about 8:00 PM and it was dead.....then to the wash...a few homies kickin it...but no hop.. what happened? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHO'S GOING TO CASA GRANDE FOR THE MI VIDA PIC NIC ON THE 9th ?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Aug 28 2006, 10:01 AM~6058803
> *WHO'S GOING TO CASA GRANDE FOR THE MI VIDA PIC NIC ON THE 9th ?
> *


"M" phx going :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 28 2006, 10:53 AM~6058752
> *Saturday night at LOCOS or should i say Sunday morning
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN DRUNK'S AND WHY IS CHALIO STAND'N SO CLOSE TO THE KEG ? HE WAS THE BEER MONITOR HE DREW A LINE ON YOUR CUP'S AND SAID FILL TO THE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N TROUB'S WHERE WERE YOU YESTERDAY HEY HOMIE I HAVE SOME NEW BATT'S P.M PARTNER!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 11:34 AM~6058980
> *WHAT'S POPP'N TROUB'S WHERE WERE YOU YESTERDAY HEY HOMIE I HAVE SOME NEW BATT'S P.M PARTNER!!
> *



sleeping ..........we pulled an all niter friday and saturday
straight beer and no it wasnt snowing.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6059067
> *sleeping ..........we pulled an all niter friday and saturday
> straight beer and no it wasnt snowing.
> *


Is that why your phone was off??

:uh:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6059181
> *Is that why your phone was off??
> 
> :uh:
> *


IT WAS DEAD........LIKE ME


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ? I will be moving there Thursday morning...finally! I will try to go to Sonics on Saturday for my firsttime, hopefully it aint dead. I will either bring my project 68 Impala or my 03 Towncar. See ya out there!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Aug 28 2006, 09:01 AM~6058803
> *WHO'S GOING TO CASA GRANDE FOR THE MI VIDA PIC NIC ON THE 9th ?
> *


PHOENIX RIDERZ will be there checkin' things out!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Aug 28 2006, 10:01 AM~6058803
> *WHO'S GOING TO CASA GRANDE FOR THE MI VIDA PIC NIC ON THE 9th ?
> *



TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE WITH A FEW CARS!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 03:51 AM~6057653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 28 2006, 12:42 PM~6059789
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



 FRIDAY *AGAIN* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 09:13 AM~6058584
> *QUE ONDA KNIGHTSTALKER? HEY HOMIE YOU KNOW THAT I GOT YOUR BACK, WHEN EVER YOU NEED MY DOGGY YOU KNOW WHATS UP, AND ANYBODY ELSE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST FEEL GOOD WHEN I HELP OUT A FRIEND, CAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN I MAY NEED SOME HELP TAMBIEN!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




  REAL TALK... GRACIAS HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DAMN LOOK LIKE CENTRAL WAS CRACKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2006, 03:11 PM~6060378
> *DAMN LOOK LIKE CENTRAL WAS CRACKIN :thumbsup:
> *



too bad MR. BLACK SOX missed all the street action


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 28 2006, 01:30 PM~6060503
> *too bad MR. BLACK SOX missed all the street action
> *


he was late cause the rivi was actin up, but he was out there with the ride for the cause :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HE STILL MISSED ME JUMPING THE CANAL WITH MY CAR


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Jen? I need the new TLM.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

AZ to the top


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Qvo raza


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

IT'S OFFICAL!! 
Majestics Phoenix Chapter is taking it back to South Mountain Park. After years of helping and supporting our other chapters, Phoenix is going back to their roots and having a Toy Drive again. For some of those that where around back when Marty Smith was here, this was an event that he helped organize. Like back then this event will once again help Hacienda De Los Angeles Hospital which is part of Los Ninos Hospital and The Children's Angel Foundation. The event will be on Dec. 3rd from 10-3 followed by a hop(location will be disclosed at a later date). We are currently seeking sponsors and/or donations either for the Hospital or for the picnic. If you can help, please contact the people listed on the flier. 

The Children's Angel Foundation is a non-profit organization dedicated to raising funds in order to provide the best possible medical, educational, therapeutic and social services for the infants, children and young adults of Hacienda, Incorporated, and Los Ninos Hospital.

So mark your calendars and come and support this great cause. We will continue to post more info on the picnic as we get more info. Again, thank you guys for your support.









Hacienda Health Care


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 28 2006, 06:46 PM~6062000
> *IT'S OFFICAL!!
> Majestics Phoenix Chapter is taking it back to South Mountain Park. After years of helping and supporting our other chapters, Phoenix is going back to their roots and having a Toy Drive again. For some of those that where around back when Marty Smith was here, this was an event that he helped organize. Like back then this event will once again help Hacienda De Los Angeles Hospital which is part of Los Ninos Hospital and The Children's Angel Foundation. The event will be on Dec. 3rd from 10-3 followed by a hop(location will be disclosed at a later date). We are currently seeking sponsors and/or donations either for the Hospital or for the picnic. If you can help, please contact the people listed on the flier.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm finally getting my lincoln worked on

anyone seen james?


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt so is the cruise on every weekend now or wat


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 28 2006, 09:15 PM~6062954
> *ttt so is the cruise on every weekend now or wat
> *


yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 28 2006, 09:26 PM~6063030
> *yup :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

was there alot of hynas i didnt see no pics of hynas


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 28 2006, 09:48 PM~6063122
> *was there alot of hynas i didnt see no pics of hynas
> *



:dunno: maybe... maybe not..  the focus was on cruising central.. so obviously the cars took center stage... but if you wanna take some hynas, feel free! i'm sure the guys would appreciate that


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 09:51 PM~6063141
> *:dunno: maybe... maybe not..    the focus was on cruising central.. so obviously the cars took center stage... but if you wanna take some hynas, feel free! i'm sure the guys would appreciate that
> *


i got some girls i guess il be there next weekend hopefully its as good as last cruise so you meet a sonics at 8


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 28 2006, 10:13 PM~6063245
> *i got some girls i guess il be there next weekend hopefully its as good as last cruise so you meet a sonics at 8
> *


NOPE AT THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE AT 8


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 28 2006, 10:13 PM~6063245
> *i got some girls i guess il be there next weekend hopefully its as good as last cruise so you meet a sonics at 8
> *


that's on saturdays.. on fridays we just meet up at the car was on central and baseline...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Aug 28 2006, 10:15 PM~6063257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :biggrin:  Yeah... what these two said...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 10:21 PM~6063314
> *  :biggrin:   Yeah... what these two said...
> *


Que onda loco phatographer guy????? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:26 PM~6063360
> *Que onda loco phatographer guy????? :biggrin:
> *



 Chillin Rim guy..


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

can't wait to finish my car so I can go


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 28 2006, 10:35 PM~6063417
> *can't wait to finish my car so I can go
> *


Man you got about ten to choose from!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

the king dont got a ride :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 10:33 PM~6063402
> * Chillin Rim guy..
> *


Did you send that already????????????? :biggrin: (cant wait) :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 28 2006, 10:36 PM~6063428
> *the king dont got a ride :0
> *




Shiiit... he has way more than one...  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: i think da king got 2 many rides 2 choose from :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

thats why he the king :biggrin: shit i only got one


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:37 PM~6063436
> *Did you send that already????????????? :biggrin:  (cant wait) :biggrin:
> *



check ur email.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Whats crackin for this Friday??*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 28 2006, 10:35 PM~6063417
> *can't wait to finish my car so I can go
> *



:twak: lucky ass... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey tony are you done looking at all the porn sites :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6063463
> * CENTRAL TAKEOVER PART 2!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 09:41 PM~6063467
> *hey tony are you done looking at all the porn sites :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No he was busy redoing his tahoe! See new pics!


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 10:48 PM~6063510
> *No he was busy redoing his tahoe! See new pics!
> 
> 
> ...


is there a waiting list :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:41 PM~6063467
> *hey tony are you done looking at all the porn sites :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why are u?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 10:48 PM~6063510
> *No he was busy redoing his tahoe! See new pics!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 10:48 PM~6063510
> *No he was busy redoing his tahoe! See new pics!
> [/img]
> *


 :uh: hater...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:51 PM~6063525
> *why are u?
> *


Not now but later maybe....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 09:52 PM~6063535
> *:uh: hater...
> *


Are you gonna put that on your impala too????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 10:53 PM~6063546
> *Are you gonna put that on your impala too????
> *


 :uh: i dont know where's your impala at?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:53 PM~6063545
> *Not now but later maybe....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 10:48 PM~6063510
> *No he was busy redoing his tahoe! See new pics!
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn he just told everyone his hobbie*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:55 PM~6063558
> *:uh: i dont know where's your impala at?
> *



Ouch.. that was a low blow.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 09:55 PM~6063558
> *:uh: i dont know where's your impala at?
> *


At home getting done on rebuild and ready for LIFTS, are you ever gonna life your car or still scare?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:07 PM~6063628
> *At home getting done on rebuild and ready for LIFTS, are you ever gonna life your car or still scare?
> *


Come on cut him some slack.................... Well are you???????


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 10:02 PM~6063590
> *Ouch.. that was a low blow..  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Not really it like asking him where was HIS impala friday and sunday night? Why bring out Mr. Suckie-Suckie Free Tahoe?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:08 PM~6063634
> *Come on cut him some slack.................... Well are you???????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:09 PM~6063636
> *Not really it like asking him where was HIS impala friday and sunday night? Why bring out Mr. Suckie-Suckie Free Tahoe?
> *


*CLOWNING*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:10 PM~6063642
> *CLOWNING
> *


To be continue!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2006, 11:51 PM~6063533
> *:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 ha ha that's cold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:09 PM~6063636
> *Not really it like asking him where was HIS impala friday and sunday night? Why bring out Mr. Suckie-Suckie Free Tahoe?
> *


i did a quineceanera for the whole day on sat. :uh: where were u at?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:12 PM~6063657
> *i did a quineceanera for the whole day on sat.  :uh:
> *


I'm talking about Friday and Sunday's LOWRIDER cruise and shows not Dub edition weekends!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 29 2006, 12:07 AM~6063628
> *At home getting done on rebuild and ready for LIFTS, are you ever gonna life your car or still scare?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, kraz13, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, DIRTY SOUTH, SouthCentralTrueBlue, BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker

WHATS UP HOMIES?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 10:15 PM~6063670
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:14 PM~6063665
> *I'm talking about Friday and Sunday's LOWRIDER cruise and shows not Dub edition weekends!
> *


what about u? u havent been out for like 5 years..


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any hops or shows coming up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

..............TONY :twak: KRAZ13...........


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:12 PM~6063657
> *i did a quineceanera for the whole day on sat.  :uh: where were u at?
> *


truth to be told, i was told by Tres 15 minutes before you guys left that they are helping out Knightstalker's sister ....... I guess i pick on you SOOO much that you didn't tell me about the quineceanera and meeting so you can have a clear day! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 12:15 AM~6063671
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, kraz13, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, DIRTY SOUTH, SouthCentralTrueBlue, BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker
> 
> ...


what's up ben these cat's are crazy man !!!!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:19 PM~6063690
> *..............TONY :twak: KRAZ13...........
> *


Nah he respect his OG fellows! He knows i get big headed sometimes!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

even Dariu's car been at the car wash more than yours... case closed..


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:16 PM~6063676
> *what about u? u havent been out for like 5 years..
> *


Corrections 10 months!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 29 2006, 12:17 AM~6063682
> *     any hops or shows coming up
> *


 your hopper almost dunn? we alway's can make a hopp!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:21 PM~6063698
> *even Dariu's car been at the car wash more than yours... case closed..
> 
> 
> ...


Radio's car is more lowrider than your DUBS


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 29 2006, 12:21 AM~6063698
> *even Dariu's car been at the car wash more than yours... case closed..
> 
> 
> ...


 i hit on that car for G.P (general purpose) one day at the wash. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 11:19 PM~6063692
> *what's up ben these cat's are crazy man !!!!!!!
> *


I WHAT TO SEE THEM FIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 12:25 AM~6063724
> *I WHAT TO SEE THEM  FIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn like that!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:23 PM~6063713
> *Radio's car is more lowrider than your DUBS
> *


tHATS FUCKED UP , HE SAID "RADIO"


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Smiley
|
|
|
v


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 11:27 PM~6063735
> *damn like that!!!
> *


NO NOT REALLY BUT THAT WOULD BE SOME FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 12:27 AM~6063736
> *tHATS FUCKED UP , HE SAID "RADIO"
> *


haaaaaaa haaaaa that's fucked up haaaaaa haaaaaa RADIO SHIT MAN THAT WAS FUNNY! PUT ME IN COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 10:30 PM~6063748
> *haaaaaaa haaaaa that's fucked up haaaaaa haaaaaa RADIO SHIT MAN THAT WAS FUNNY! PUT ME IN COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 11:30 PM~6063748
> *haaaaaaa haaaaa that's fucked up haaaaaa haaaaaa RADIO SHIT MAN THAT WAS FUNNY! PUT ME IN COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I LIKE FOOOOOOTBALL TOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:19 PM~6063691
> *truth to be told, i was told by Tres 15 minutes before you guys left that they are helping out Knightstalker's sister ....... I guess i pick on you SOOO much that you didn't tell me about the quineceanera and meeting so you can have a clear day! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


why was i gonna tell u? u dont have your car out... you woulda gave one of Knighstalker's lil relatives on a piggy back ride? i dont think they woulda like that.. no wonder why they call u Porky Pigg.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:32 PM~6063754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WUZ QUICK, DO YOU HAVE PICS SAVED ON YOUR COMPUTER OR SOMETHING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SUP LEONARD????????*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:36 PM~6063771
> *THAT WUZ QUICK, DO YOU HAVE PICS SAVED ON YOUR COMPUTER OR SOMETHING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm highly trained to find internet bashing stuff!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:38 PM~6063785
> *I'm highly trained to find internet bashing stuff!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:36 PM~6063768
> *why was i gonna tell u? u dont have your car out... you woulda gave one of Knighstalker's lil relatives on a piggy back ride? i dont think they woulda like that.. no wonder why they call u Porky Pigg.....
> *


OOOKKKKKK hater! 
Leave my Pork name alone fool Or i'll give you my "PORKY" right where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:40 PM~6063798
> *OOOKKKKKK hater!
> Leave my Pork name alone fool Or i'll give you my "PORKY" right where the sun doesn't shine!
> *


GETTING TOO GAY FOR ME........ LATER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: kraz13, Ben'sCustomWheels, WUTITDU, SouthCentralTrueBlue, hoppers602
Damn where Smiley???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:40 PM~6063798
> *OOOKKKKKK hater!
> Leave my Pork name alone fool Or i'll give you my "PORKY" right where the sun doesn't shine!
> *


Porky is getting mad....


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2006, 10:42 PM~6063820
> *Porky is getting mad....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 11:37 PM~6063783
> *SUP LEONARD????????
> *


Sup Big BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 28 2006, 11:44 PM~6063837
> *Sup Big BEN! :biggrin:
> *


READING ALL THE BULLSHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2006, 10:45 PM~6063843
> *READING ALL THE BULLSHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta stop now don't wanna hurt Smiley's feelings! Sometimes he forget that the internet is just internet!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:47 PM~6063856
> *Gotta stop now don't wanna hurt Smiley's feelings! Sometimes he forget that the internet is just internet!
> *


its all good..  i know :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 29 2006, 12:38 AM~6063785
> *I'm highly trained to find internet bashing stuff!!!
> *


YOUR CRAZY HOMIE YOUR QUICK ON THE DRAW
:guns: .


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 28 2006, 10:49 PM~6063873
> *YOUR CRAZY HOMIE YOUR QUICK ON THE DRAW
> :guns:  .
> *


Shit i'm all locked and loaded! Only if Darius had a computer!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

AZ GOT SOME BRAND NEW TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS FOR SALE ANYONE NEEDS SOME PM ME


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 29 2006, 12:50 AM~6063879
> *Shit i'm all locked and loaded! Only if Darius had a computer!
> *


YOU MEAN" RADIO" I CANT GET OVER THAT ONE THAT SHIT IS FUNNY HOMIE!!!!!! EVERY TIME I SEE HIM IM GONNA BE THINK'N RADIO..... :cheesy:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Me too! I can already see you laughing at him @ the Wash!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 29 2006, 12:58 AM~6063924
> *Me too! I can already see you laughing at him @ the Wash!
> *


WELL ARATO HOMIE'S I'M OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Me too talk to everyone later!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

my 63 in long beach cali 2006.


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

WATS HAPNEN ON THE EARLY TIP AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 29 2006, 06:52 AM~6064703
> *WATS HAPNEN ON THE EARLY TIP AZ
> *



NOT A DAMN THING... JUST READING UP ON ALL THE BULLSHIT FROM LAST NIGHT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2006, 06:38 AM~6064930
> *NOT A DAMN THING... JUST READING UP ON ALL THE BULLSHIT FROM LAST NIGHT
> *


Damn! That's what I said, gonna have to log on at night too? fuck!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 07:41 AM~6064944
> *Damn!  That's what I said, gonna have to log on at night too?  fuck!
> *



:biggrin: Guess so homie! The party never ends in the AZ Side...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 12:48 AM~6064118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Looks Good Ed"


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

az ttt


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

troubles a clown :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 29 2006, 09:12 AM~6065084
> *"Looks Good Ed"
> *


RITE ON HOMIE I GOT SOME MORE I'LL POST UP FROM CALI.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP AZ :wave: : DIRTY SOUTH, BEN, KNIGHTSTALKER, BLUE, ROLLIN, AND THE OTHER PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 11:27 AM~6066364
> *WHAT'S UP AZ :wave: : DIRTY SOUTH, BEN, KNIGHTSTALKER, BLUE, ROLLIN, AND THE OTHER PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW
> *


WATS UP MISS V :wave:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6066374
> *WATS UP MISS V :wave:
> *


SUP :biggrin: 













SCHOOL SUCKS!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 11:27 AM~6066364
> *WHAT'S UP AZ :wave: : DIRTY SOUTH, BEN, KNIGHTSTALKER, BLUE, ROLLIN, AND THE OTHER PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW
> *


:wave:


*Nah WORK sucks more!* :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 12:27 PM~6066364
> *WHAT'S UP AZ :wave: : DIRTY SOUTH, BEN, KNIGHTSTALKER, BLUE, ROLLIN, AND THE OTHER PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW
> *


WHAT'S UP GIRLY?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 29 2006, 11:18 AM~6065744
> *troubles a clown  :biggrin:
> *



I DO MY BESTES!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

BEFOE LEAVE'N TO COMPTON!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

IN COMPTON NEW YEAR'S DAY!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 12:17 PM~6066694
> *WHAT'S UP GIRLY?
> *


NICE PICS DIRTY :biggrin: 
WATCH OUT FOR MY NEON PINK HOPPER......  





OH AND YEAH WORK SUCKS TOO KNIGHTSTALKER....... HOW DO YOU REPLY TO MUTIPLE POSTS AT ONCE???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 01:10 PM~6067043
> *NICE PICS DIRTY :biggrin:
> WATCH OUT FOR MY NEON PINK HOPPER......
> OH AND YEAH WORK SUCKS TOO KNIGHTSTALKER....... HOW DO YOU REPLY TO MUTIPLE POSTS AT ONCE???
> *



IT'S A SECRET 

















J/K... YOU CLICK THE PLUS SIGN ON THE ONES U WANNA REPLY TO, THEN CLICK ADD REPLY AT THE BOTTOM...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> NICE PICS DIRTY :biggrin:
> WATCH OUT FOR MY NEON PINK HOPPER......
> OH AND YEAH WORK SUCKS TOO KNIGHTSTALKER....... HOW DO YOU REPLY TO MUTIPLE POSTS AT ONCE???
> [/quoteTHANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey BIG ED!!! Cool pics "Mexica"! I like em man...in the front driveway...doin the thing...hahahaha

Thanks for eveyrthing man!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 02:49 PM~6067390
> *Hey BIG ED!!! Cool pics "Mexica"! I like em man...in the front driveway...doin the thing...hahahaha
> 
> Thanks for eveyrthing man!!
> *


cool homie it's all good and you know if you ever need anything "MEXICA" you got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep the raza going brother......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"bullshit"


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6067707
> *"bullshit"
> *


THATS ALL IT IS


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6067707
> *"bullshit"
> *





> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 29 2006, 04:39 PM~6068045
> *THATS ALL IT IS
> *


both you guy's are full of shit and THAT'S ALL IT IS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 04:57 PM~6068131
> *both you guy's are full of shit and THAT'S ALL IT IS!!!!!!!!
> *


THIS IS AN A & B CONVERSATION..........WUSSUP DIRTY DRTY 

I SEE YOU LEARNED A NEW TRICK :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

WTF U GUYS TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

NOBODY NEED TELESCOPICS CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ Siders


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats crackin everyone!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 29 2006, 05:04 PM~6068184
> *WTF U GUYS TALKIN ABOUT
> *



:dunno:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 29 2006, 03:02 PM~6068169
> *THIS IS AN A & B CONVERSATION..........WUSSUP DIRTY DRTY
> 
> I SEE YOU LEARNED A NEW TRICK :biggrin:
> *


oooohhhhh! ED LEARNED A "TRICK"!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA! YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 29 2006, 03:04 PM~6068184
> *WTF U GUYS TALKIN ABOUT
> *


NOTHING.......just "Bullshitting" here with everyone


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 05:10 PM~6068231
> *NOTHING.......just "Bullshitting" here with everyone
> *


why dont you get back to work


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 29 2006, 03:11 PM~6068239
> *why dont you get back to work
> *


 why don't you sniff birdshit and then get back to work yourself


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 05:12 PM~6068245
> *why don't you sniff birdshit and then get back to work yourself
> *



Not this agian_......"HEY HOW DO YOU SNIFF BIRD CHIT CARLOS"_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

shit here it goes.............................................



i'm out i/ll read up on all _"THE BULLSHIT_" tomorrow.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP CUZ?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

NOTHING MUCH JUST LOOKING FOR ANOTHER RIDE...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Not this agian_......"HEY HOW DO YOU SNIFF BIRD CHIT CARLOS"_
> [/quote
> 
> I'm glad you asked "Joseph"...
> ...


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> > Not this agian_......"HEY HOW DO YOU SNIFF BIRD CHIT CARLOS"_
> > [/quote
> >
> > I'm glad you asked "Joseph"...
> ...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everybody

jen did they get that hood off the regal yet??? the yellow one


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 29 2006, 05:20 PM~6068518
> *hey everybody
> 
> jen did they get that hood off the regal yet???  the yellow one
> *


Not yet.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 29 2006, 05:02 PM~6068169
> *THIS IS AN A & B CONVERSATION..........WUSSUP DIRTY DRTY
> 
> I SEE YOU LEARNED A NEW TRICK :biggrin:
> *


yup hanging up the hydro's to be a computer wiz... NOT!!! :uh:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 05:09 PM~6068222
> *oooohhhhh! ED LEARNED A "TRICK"!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHA!  YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA YA YOU GUY'S AINT THE ONLY COMPUTER HACKER'S... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 28 2006, 11:32 PM~6063754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey big Ed wheres Radio


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 06:42 PM~6068582
> *Hey big Ed wheres Radio
> *


HAAAAAA HAAAAAA THAT'S FUNNY MAN OH THAT'S COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 05:45 PM~6068601
> *HAAAAAA HAAAAAA THAT'S FUNNY MAN OH THAT'S COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


That wuz some funny shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Raza?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello Jen how are you doing?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Kinda busy in here today :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6068647
> *Kinda busy in here today :biggrin:
> *


Yup alot of shit talking :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

what up 73' Rivi


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody rollin to San Diego this weekend?Is Central & Sonic poppin this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Ill be in Diego on Sunday....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 29 2006, 06:10 PM~6068737
> *anybody rollin to San Diego this weekend?Is Central & Sonic poppin this weekend? :dunno:
> *


YES..  

CENTRAL AVE ON *FRIDAY*


SONICS ON *SATURDAY*


WHAT MORE CAN A PERSON WANT? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 06:11 PM~6068749
> *Ill be in Diego on Sunday....
> *



LUCKY PUNK.. :twak:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 06:11 PM~6068749
> *Ill be in Diego on Sunday....
> *


That


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2006, 06:11 PM~6068756
> *YES..
> 
> CENTRAL AVE ON FRIDAY
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

NEW SHIPMENT OF STREETSTARS VLM3 JUST HIT MY DOOR!!! PLEASE CALL ME @ 602-760-6969 TO GET YOURS TODAY!!! THESE SOLD OUT LAST WEEK IN A LITTLE OVER 24 HOURS! 

GET YOURS TODAY!!!!!


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

WERE DID EVERYONE GO I SMOKED A PHATIE CAME BAK AND ITS DEAD IN HERE :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 06:15 PM~6068811
> *NEW SHIPMENT OF STREETSTARS VLM3 JUST HIT MY DOOR!!! PLEASE CALL ME @ 602-760-6969 TO GET YOURS TODAY!!! THESE SOLD OUT LAST WEEK IN A LITTLE OVER 24 HOURS!
> 
> GET YOURS TODAY!!!!!
> *


GET IT WHILE U CAN!!!!

It's a badass DVD!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 29 2006, 08:44 PM~6069732
> *GET IT WHILE U CAN!!!!
> 
> It's a badass DVD!!!
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Aug 29 2006, 08:44 PM~6069732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   x100000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Aug 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6068647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 29 2006, 09:34 PM~6070000
> *
> *



:dunno: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2006, 08:35 PM~6070012
> *:dunno:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i CAN'T SEE WHO'S ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANYONE KNOW WHATS UP?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 09:37 PM~6070024
> *i CAN'T SEE WHO'S ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ANYONE KNOW WHATS UP?
> *



:dunno: LayItLow fucking up like always? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2006, 08:39 PM~6070036
> *:dunno: LayItLow fucking up like always? :dunno:
> *


IS it happening to you too?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

So anyone gonna' hopp this weekend?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsdown: DAMN THIS SHIT IS SLOW


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Wus up Miss V? :wave:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 09:45 PM~6070085
> *Wus up Miss V? :wave:
> *


WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 09:37 PM~6070024
> *i CAN'T SEE WHO'S ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ANYONE KNOW WHATS UP?
> *


it dont like you cause your a day person


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN MISS V :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND EVERYONE IN IT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:00 PM~6070166
> *FUCK THE WORLD AND EVERYONE IN IT
> *




:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2006, 10:03 PM~6070182
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


SOMEONE IS GOING TO HAVE TO GIVE ME A RIDE ON FRIDAY MY CAR GOT JACKED


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:04 PM~6070190
> *SOMEONE IS GOING TO HAVE TO GIVE ME A RIDE ON FRIDAY MY CAR GOT JACKED
> *



Seriously? :0 



That's fucked up homie! :angry:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:04 PM~6070190
> *SOMEONE IS GOING TO HAVE TO GIVE ME A RIDE ON FRIDAY MY CAR GOT JACKED
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2006, 10:08 PM~6070216
> *Seriously?  :0
> That's fucked up homie!  :angry:
> *


WELL KINDA SOMEONE HAD ENOUGH MONEY TO JACK IT :biggrin: :biggrin: I STILL NEED A RIDE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

damn that suck's YOU CANT SEE SHIT!!!! oh ya and the name's too :biggrin: ...........


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:13 PM~6070253
> *damn that suck's YOU CANT SEE SHIT!!!! oh ya and the name's too :biggrin: ...........
> *


ITS SO I CAN TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU AND NOT BE SCARED THAT YOUR WATCHING :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:13 PM~6070251
> *WELL KINDA SOMEONE HAD ENOUGH MONEY TO JACK IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I STILL NEED A RIDE
> *


Damn i wish someone could jack my house too


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:00 PM~6070166
> *FUCK THE WORLD AND EVERYONE IN IT
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

I had a dream lastnight that someone jacked my ride it was fuckin' crazy, you know how you have one of them weirdo ass dreams. The dudes who jacked me I seen them, whell in my dream I seen then anyway they had it primered on switches with a chrysler grill ...LMFAO and they were selling it on Central in the K-Momo parking lot...LOL


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:15 PM~6070271
> *Damn i wish someone could jack my house too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2006, 09:37 PM~6070024
> *i CAN'T SEE WHO'S ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ANYONE KNOW WHATS UP?
> *


mine shows who is online


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 09:59 PM~6070154
> *WHATS CRACKIN MISS V :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG BLUE??? YOU CAN RIDE WITH THE GIRLS IF YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 10:16 PM~6070278
> *I had a dream lastnight that someone jacked my ride it was fuckin' crazy, you know how you have one of them weirdo ass dreams. The dudes who jacked me I seen them, whell in my dream I seen then anyway they had it primered on switches with a chrysler grill ...LMFAO and they were selling it on Central in the K-Momo parking lot...LOL
> *


DAMM THATS A DETAILED DREAM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 10:17 PM~6070285
> *WHAT UP BIG BLUE??? YOU CAN RIDE WITH THE GIRLS IF YOU WANT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:18 PM~6070294
> *DAMM THATS A DETAILED DREAM
> *


He forgot the little ol' lady selling elotes in the parking lot!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 10:17 PM~6070285
> *WHAT UP BIG BLUE??? YOU CAN RIDE WITH THE GIRLS IF YOU WANT :biggrin:
> *


COOL BUT THE BOSS CANT FIND OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:20 PM~6070315
> *He forgot the little ol' lady selling elotes in the parking lot!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:17 PM~6070284
> *mine shows who is online
> *


MINE DOESNT WTF


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:23 PM~6070329
> *MINE DOESNT WTF
> *


Stop paying for that cheap ass internet sevice!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:15 PM~6070268
> *ITS SO I CAN TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU AND NOT BE SCARED THAT YOUR WATCHING :biggrin: NO MAN I NOW WHO YOU ARE BLUE.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SEE NOW BIG ED WANTS ME DEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:24 PM~6070337
> *Stop paying for that cheap ass internet sevice!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY COX AINT CHEAP FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:24 PM~6070338
> *
> *


Whats up Big Ed, tell Blue how there hanging!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:15 PM~6070268
> *ITS SO I CAN TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU AND NOT BE SCARED THAT YOUR WATCHING :biggrin:
> *


NO BLUE I KNOW WHO YOU ARE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:27 PM~6070354
> *Whats up Big Ed, tell Blue how there hanging!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up ben did you get my PM???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:26 PM~6070350
> *HEY COCKS AINT CHEAP FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


Whats up with that bro????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:27 PM~6070356
> *NO BLUE I KNOW WHO YOU ARE.......... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IKNOW YOUR TO HARD FOR SOFT SERVE ICE CREAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:29 PM~6070367
> *Whats up with that bro????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


OH SHIT I GOT YOU NOW WAIT TILL FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 29 2006, 10:28 PM~6070359
> *whats up ben did you get my PM???
> *


Nah not yet cause this P.O.S. shit didnt let me in........


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats the best you can gimmie those rims for??


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 11:27 PM~6070354
> *Whats up Big Ed, tell Blue how there hanging!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BIG BEN I'M HERE WIT RADIO HE'S GIVEN OUT X-MAS PRESENT'S OUT IN THE HOOD AND THE COP'S GOT HIM AND I HAD TO PICK HIM UP AT THE POLICE DEPARTMENT.............
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:31 PM~6070378
> *Nah not yet cause this P.O.S.  shit didnt let me in........
> *


THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR BUYING CHEAP SHIT FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:31 PM~6070376
> *OH SHIT I GOT YOU NOW WAIT TILL FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


Dose wuz jokes mmmmmaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:33 PM~6070390
> *Dose wuz jokes mmmmmaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:32 PM~6070387
> *BIG BEN I'M HERE WIT RADIO HE'S GIVEN OUT X-MAS PRESENT'S OUT IN THE HOOD  AND THE COP'S GOT HIM AND I HAD TO PICK HIM UP AT THE POLICE DEPARTMENT.............
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa LOL :biggrin: THATS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE FOR FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:25 PM~6070342
> *SEE NOW BIG ED WANTS ME DEAD  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKEN BLUE !!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:32 PM~6070387
> *BIG BEN I'M HERE WIT RADIO HE'S GIVEN OUT X-MAS PRESENT'S OUT IN THE HOOD  AND THE COP'S GOT HIM AND I HAD TO PICK HIM UP AT THE POLICE DEPARTMENT.............
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE COLD BLOODED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:33 PM~6070388
> *THATS WHAT YOU GET FOR BUYING CHEAP SHIT FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


iTS LAY IT LOW NOT MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone seen the new LRM? It's got that free swrv magazine with it, anywho it's got this crazy ass 96 Caprice with the lifted suspension on 24's with Dooney & Bourke paint, rims, interior. What you guy's think about them donks?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:35 PM~6070407
> *YOU GUYS ARE COLD BLOODED :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE MATTER, IS RADIO YOUR FRIEND??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 10:36 PM~6070414
> *Anyone seen the new LRM? It's got that free swrv magazine with it, anywho it's got this crazy ass 96 Caprice with the lifted suspension on 24's with Dooney & Bourke paint, rims, interior. What you guy's think about them donks?
> *


donks are gay!!! well if their lifted their gay!!!! if its stock on 20's i dont even bother but it looks alot better than damm 28's :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 10:36 PM~6070414
> *Anyone seen the new LRM? It's got that free swrv magazine with it, anywho it's got this crazy ass 96 Caprice with the lifted suspension on 24's with Dooney & Bourke paint, rims, interior. What you guy's think about them donks?
> *


HOW COME EVERYONE GOT THIS EXTRA MAGAZINE I DIDNT GET ONE DID YOU BUY IT AT THE STORE OR DID THEY MAIL IT TO YOU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 10:36 PM~6070414
> *Anyone seen the new LRM? It's got that free swrv magazine with it, anywho it's got this crazy ass 96 Caprice with the lifted suspension on 24's with Dooney & Bourke paint, rims, interior. What you guy's think about them donks?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:36 PM~6070419
> *WHATS THE MATTER, IS RADIO YOUR FRIEND??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE COLLEGE BUDDIES :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 29 2006, 10:37 PM~6070424
> *donks are gay!!! well if their lifted their gay!!!! if its stock on 20's i dont even bother but it looks alot better than damm 28's :angry:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

alright guys i got to go i got work and skool tomarrow :angry: :angry: :angry: 


Ben hit me up with your lowert price on those rims!!!!


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:37 PM~6070425
> *HOW COME EVERYONE GOT THIS EXTRA MAGAZINE I DIDNT GET ONE DID YOU BUY IT AT THE STORE OR DID THEY MAIL IT TO YOU
> *


At the store


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:38 PM~6070431
> *WE ARE COLLEGE BUDDIES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:39 PM~6070435
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


DONT LIE YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO SELL A COUPLE SETS OF 28S


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

They look like Micro Machines


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:38 PM~6070431
> *WE ARE COLLEGE BUDDIES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funnnnnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 10:39 PM~6070438
> *At the store
> *


SO THEY SMART ENOUGH TO KNOW TO NOT SEND THAT SHIT TO US


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 29 2006, 11:36 PM~6070414
> *Anyone seen the new LRM? It's got that free swrv magazine with it, anywho it's got this crazy ass 96 Caprice with the lifted suspension on 24's with Dooney & Bourke paint, rims, interior. What you guy's think about them donks?
> *


THEY FUCKEN SUCK I SPEAK FOR MY SELF WHEN I SAY "THEY FUCKEN SUCK" IF YOU WANT A 4X4 BUY A TRUCK CAR'S WERE MENT FOR LOWRIDE'N THE ONLY WAY I WANNA SEE A BODY THAT FAR FROM THE GROUND IS WHEN IT'S DOING HIGHT 60's ON THE STICK THE REST IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HMMMMMMMM I WONDER IF BIG ED IS STILL WATCHING :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:42 PM~6070457
> *THEY FUCKEN SUCK I SPEAK FOR MY SELF WHEN I SAY "THEY FUCKEN SUCK" IF YOU WANT A 4X4 BUY A TRUCK CAR'S WERE MENT FOR LOWRIDE'N THE ONLY WAY I WANNA SEE A BODY THAT FAR FROM THE GROUND IS WHEN IT'S DOING HIGHT 60's ON THE STICK THE REST IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


OH SHIT I GUESS HE IS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:41 PM~6070450
> *SO THEY SMART ENOUGH TO KNOW TO NOT SEND THAT SHIT TO US
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:38 PM~6070431
> *WE ARE COLLEGE BUDDIES :biggrin:
> *


RADIO (HEY COACH PUT ME IN)
:banghead:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:42 PM~6070457
> *THEY FUCKEN SUCK I SPEAK FOR MY SELF WHEN I SAY "THEY FUCKEN SUCK" IF YOU WANT A 4X4 BUY A TRUCK CAR'S WERE MENT FOR LOWRIDE'N THE ONLY WAY I WANNA SEE A BODY THAT FAR FROM THE GROUND IS WHEN IT'S DOING HIGHT 60's ON THE STICK THE REST IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I agree, very well put


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:42 PM~6070461
> *HMMMMMMMM I WONDER IF BIG ED IS STILL WATCHING :biggrin:
> *


IM HERE FUCKER. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:46 PM~6070493
> *IM HERE FUCKER. :biggrin:
> *


I SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:47 PM~6070499
> *I SEE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M GONE NOW O.K


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:40 PM~6070442
> *DONT LIE YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO SELL A COUPLE SETS OF 28S
> *


i AINT NO FOOL NOW!!!!! I'LL SELL WHAT EVER, I EVER GOT SOME OF MY KIDS FOR SALE!!!!!! HAHAHAHA....... HE WIPES HIS OWN ASS, HE WIPES HIS OWN ASS!!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 09:59 PM~6070154
> *WHATS CRACKIN MISS V :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG BLUE??? YOU CAN RIDE WITH THE GIRLS :biggrin: 
........................HA HA HA YEAH RIGHT YOUR GIRL WILL KICK YOUR ASS :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:48 PM~6070510
> *i AINT NO FOOL NOW!!!!! I'LL SELL WHAT EVER, I EVER GOT SOME OF MY KIDS FOR SALE!!!!!! HAHAHAHA....... HE WIPES HIS OWN ASS, HE WIPES HIS OWN ASS!!!!!
> *


YOU GUYS ARE NUTS IM OUT TALK TO YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:42 PM~6070457
> *THEY FUCKEN SUCK I SPEAK FOR MY SELF WHEN I SAY "THEY FUCKEN SUCK" IF YOU WANT A 4X4 BUY A TRUCK CAR'S WERE MENT FOR LOWRIDE'N THE ONLY WAY I WANNA SEE A BODY THAT FAR FROM THE GROUND IS WHEN IT'S DOING HIGHT 60's ON THE STICK THE REST IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

A BEN WHERE DID YOU GO TO MY SPACE.COM OR WHAT CARNAL? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:50 PM~6070515
> *YOU GUYS ARE NUTS IM OUT TALK TO YOU SOON :biggrin:
> *


LATER BLUE..............


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 10:49 PM~6070514
> *WHAT UP BIG BLUE??? YOU CAN RIDE WITH THE GIRLS :biggrin:
> ........................HA HA HA YEAH RIGHT YOUR GIRL WILL KICK YOUR ASS :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW THATS THE TRUTH I TRYING TO HARD LIKE BIG ED BUT I GUESS IT DIDNT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:50 PM~6070520
> *A BEN WHERE DID YOU GO TO MY SPACE.COM OR WHAT CARNAL? :biggrin:
> *


IM HERE DONT WORRY, JUST HAD A LIL BUSINESS TO ATTEND TO , YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 11:49 PM~6070514
> *WHAT UP BIG BLUE??? YOU CAN RIDE WITH THE GIRLS :biggrin:
> ........................HA HA HA YEAH RIGHT YOUR GIRL WILL KICK YOUR ASS :roflmao:
> *


DAMN BLUE LIKE THAT ? JUST SAY THERE ALL YOUR COUSIN'S. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 11:53 PM~6070532
> *IM HERE DONT WORRY, JUST HAD A LIL BUSINESS TO ATTEND TO , YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


SEMON HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:50 PM~6070515
> *YOU GUYS ARE NUTS IM OUT TALK TO YOU SOON :biggrin:
> *


THEY JUST SAID THAT YOUR LADY WUZ GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS AND YOU WERE GONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:53 PM~6070533
> *DAMN BLUE LIKE THAT ? JUST SAY THERE ALL YOUR COUSIN'S. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT ALL HIS COUSINS ARE GUYS :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY BIG ED, I HAVE TO MAKE A VARY IMPORTANT PHONE CALL, I'LL BE BACK


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 10:53 PM~6070533
> *DAMN BLUE LIKE THAT ? JUST SAY THERE ALL YOUR COUSIN'S. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW ITS FUCKED UP WHEN YOUR SINGLE GIRLS WONT TALK TO YOU THEN YOU FIND A GIRL NOW THEY ALL WANT TO TALK TO YOU


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 11:51 PM~6070528
> *YOU KNOW THATS THE TRUTH I TRYING TO HARD LIKE BIG ED BUT I GUESS IT DIDNT WORK :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU WERE LIKE ME YOU WOULD'NT HAVE TO TRY AT ALL !!!! THIS SHIT JUST COME'S NATRUAL HOMIE IT'S IN THE BLOOD.......... NOW GET OF THE COMPUTER BEFORE YOU GET IN TROUBLE... :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:54 PM~6070540
> *THEY JUST SAID THAT YOUR LADY WUZ GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS AND YOU WERE GONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELLLLLL SHE TOOK MY PANTS FOOL NOW I GOT SHORTS SO I DO AS SHE SAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:58 PM~6070559
> *YOU KNOW ITS FUCKED UP WHEN YOUR SINGLE GIRLS WONT TALK TO YOU THEN YOU FIND A GIRL NOW THEY ALL WANT TO TALK TO YOU
> *


BACK THEN HOES DIDNT WANT YOU, NOW YOUR TAKEN HOES ALL ON YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: BLUE JJJJJJJOOOOOOOOONNNNES


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 29 2006, 10:22 PM~6070323
> *COOL BUT THE BOSS CANT FIND OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT, I'M STARTING TO THINK THERE IS A TRACKING DEVICE IN MY ASS :0 HE KNOWS EVERY MOVE I MAKE :around:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 11:00 PM~6070566
> *IF YOU WERE LIKE ME YOU WOULD'NT HAVE TO TRY AT ALL !!!!  THIS SHIT JUST COME'S NATRUAL HOMIE IT'S IN THE BLOOD.......... NOW GET OF THE COMPUTER BEFORE YOU GET IN TROUBLE... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LATER FOOLS IM OUT FOR REAL


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 11:00 PM~6070571
> *BACK THEN HOES DIDNT WANT YOU, NOW YOUR TAKEN HOES ALL ON YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin: BLUE JJJJJJJOOOOOOOOONNNNES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Aug 29 2006, 11:00 PM~6070566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2006, 10:24 PM~6070337
> *Stop paying for that cheap ass internet sevice!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY I GOT COX DSL AND THAT SHIT SUCKS NUTS, IT'S BEEN KICKING ME OFF EVERY FEW MINUTES :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 11:00 PM~6070572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT, I'M STARTING TO THINK THERE IS A TRACKING DEVICE IN MY ASS :0 HE KNOWS EVERY MOVE I MAKE :around:
> *


I'LL GET IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 30 2006, 12:02 AM~6070585
> *HEY I GOT COX DSL AND THAT SHIT SUCKS NUTS, IT'S BEEN KICKING ME OFF EVERY FEW MINUTES :angry:
> *


POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:03 AM~6070587
> *I'LL GET IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


CAN I WATCH?
:scrutinize:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 29 2006, 11:08 PM~6070609
> *is that right go to sleep now??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


DAMMMMMMMM


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

CAMA ALMOHADA LATERS


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 30 2006, 12:06 AM~6070602
> *CAN I WATCH?
> :scrutinize:
> *


I HAD A DREAM LIKE THAT BEFORE IT HAD TO DO WITH I MIGGET RIDE'N ONE OF THOSE MINI PONY'S ONLY WEAR'N HOUSE SHOES 2 JUGGLEING CLOWN'S AND THIS LADY SHE....... SHE.......WAS SELLING ELOTE IN THE PARKING LOT OF K-MOMO AND SHE HAD SOME JORDAN'S ON IT WAS FREAKY AND SCARY AT THE SAME TIME
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 11:14 PM~6070630
> *I HAD A DREAM LIKE THAT BEFORE IT HAD TO DO WITH I MIGGET RIDE'N ONE OF THOSE MINI PONY'S ONLY WEAR'N HOUSE SHOES  2 JUGGLEING CLOWN'S AND THIS LADY SHE....... SHE.......WAS SELLING ELOTE IN THE PARKING LOT OF K-MOMO AND SHE HAD SOME JORDAN'S ON IT WAS FREAKY AND SCARY AT THE SAME TIME
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: kraz13, Ben'sCustomWheels, WUTITDU, SouthCentralTrueBlue, hoppers602


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 29 2006, 11:15 PM~6070638
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: kraz13, Ben'sCustomWheels, WUTITDU, SouthCentralTrueBlue, hoppers602
> *


WHERE THE FUCK AM I THE GUEST??????????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 30 2006, 12:17 AM~6070645
> *WHERE THE FUCK AM I THE GUEST??????????
> *


WHAT ABOUT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 11:19 PM~6070651
> *WHAT ABOUT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEA NO SHIT WHAT ARE WE CHOPPED LIVER


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WASNT I LEAVING ALREADY :angry:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WELL GOOD NIGHT MY FELLOW LOWRIDE'N BROTHER'S ASTA TOMMAROW... :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Aug 29 2006, 11:05 PM~6070597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


LOOK KNIGHTSTALKER I LEARNED HOW TO REPLY TO MULTIPLE POSTS :biggrin: 



THIS INTERNET IS PISSING ME OFF, I'M OUT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2006, 11:14 PM~6070630
> *I HAD A DREAM LIKE THAT BEFORE IT HAD TO DO WITH I MIGGET RIDE'N ONE OF THOSE MINI PONY'S ONLY WEAR'N HOUSE SHOES  2 JUGGLEING CLOWN'S AND THIS LADY SHE....... SHE.......WAS SELLING ELOTE IN THE PARKING LOT OF K-MOMO AND SHE HAD SOME JORDAN'S ON IT WAS FREAKY AND SCARY AT THE SAME TIME
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 11:00 PM~6070572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT, I'M STARTING TO THINK THERE IS A TRACKING DEVICE IN MY ASS :0 HE KNOWS EVERY MOVE I MAKE :around:
> *


 *I DETECT A SPY AMONG US!!!!!!* :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WHO'S DOWN FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL @ 8:00?.................. ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

JUST PUT TOGETHER MY SONS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:56 AM~6070950
> *WHO'S DOWN FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL @ 8:00?.................. ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm down...solo-rider.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 29 2006, 11:30 PM~6070696
> *LOOK KNIGHTSTALKER I LEARNED HOW TO REPLY TO MULTIPLE POSTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:56 AM~6070950
> *WHO'S DOWN FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL @ 9:00?.................. ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 30 2006, 01:59 AM~6071025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...  


CAN YOU HELP ME WITH MINE? :biggrin: :tongue: j/k


(but i could use some help with the lac... get at me fool...)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 30 2006, 02:46 AM~6071102
> *I'm down...solo-rider.
> *



:biggrin: X2


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 30 2006, 02:46 AM~6071102
> *I'm down...solo-rider.
> *


x1o


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ!!!!!!!I still cant see anyone on here????


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 06:46 AM~6071461
> *:biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

HEHE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BABY505DOLL :twak: KNIGHTSTALKER HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Mesa will be there homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:56 AM~6070950
> *WHO'S DOWN FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL @ 8:00?.................. ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey ben que onda!?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:18 AM~6071940
> *Mesa will be there homie...
> *


THATS COOL, BRING YOUR TIOS, TIAS, NANAS, TATAS, OH YEAH AND SOME HYNAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:20 AM~6071963
> *hey ben que onda!?
> *


AQUI NOMAS TRYING TO START MY DAY.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

What time 8 or 9?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

fo sho homie... hey how much would it cost for a green spare if you didn't get the chrome one already?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 08:18 AM~6071939
> *
> *




:buttkick: thats for pressin deny


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 30 2006, 08:24 AM~6072006
> *What time 8 or 9?
> *


FROM 8-9 HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:25 AM~6072011
> *fo sho homie... hey how much would it cost for a green spare if you didn't get the chrome one already?
> *


THE SAME AS THE 14 PLUS WHATEVER THE TIRE COST


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

fuckin fools are always an hour late at least... but fuck it, it's cool...


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 30 2006, 08:25 AM~6072013
> *:buttkick: thats for pressin deny
> *


WTF


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 30 2006, 08:27 AM~6072038
> *:dunno:
> *


YOU KNOW US MEXICANS, IF YOU SAY 8:00 IT MEANS AROUND 9:00 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 08:29 AM~6072053
> *YOU KNOW US MEXICANS, IF YOU SAY 8:00 IT MEANS AROUND 9:00 :biggrin:
> *



IF YOU ARE ON MR. KNIGHTSTALKER TIME ITS AROUND 9:30-10:00


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:27 AM~6072036
> *fuckin fools are always an hour late at least... but fuck it, it's cool...
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 30 2006, 08:29 AM~6072062
> *IF YOU ARE ON MR. KNIGHTSTALKER TIME ITS AROUND 9:30-10:00
> *


BETTER LATE THAN NOSHOW. I ALWAYS SAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Ayyyy I. K. Rico how much was that continental kit?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hell yeah i know how that shit is... you gonna be clownin' on three again, ha ha...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:32 AM~6072094
> *hell yeah i know how that shit is... you gonna be clownin' on three again, ha ha...
> *


WHO????? ME??????? I DONTT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:32 AM~6072094
> *hell yeah i know how that shit is... you gonna be clownin' on three again, ha ha...
> *


RICKY CALL ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I paid $200, but mines kinda banged up... check e-bay homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Aug 30 2006, 07:54 AM~6071792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEN :buttkick: KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 08:38 AM~6072138
> *I paid $200, but mines kinda banged up... check e-bay homie...
> *


I just checked ebay out....They got some banged up ones


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 08:44 AM~6072177
> *GO TO BED LADY  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *






:angel: :nono: :tongue: :machinegun: :roflmao: :biggrin: 




NO I DONT WANNA GO TO BED BLAH LOL HOW BOUT YOU COME HOME AND MAKE ME HAHA


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone know where I can pick up a black dice shifter knob, shifters in the middle.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

well you can try egclassic.com for a brand new kit...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

for the dice shifter try... 
http://www.thehotrodgirl.com/shifterknobs.html for $15.99 
http://www.shrunkenheads.com/catalog/car_a.../shiftknobs.asp for $15.99
http://www.midwayautosupply.com/manufactur...20Shift%20Knobs for $9.99... use google homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Aug 30 2006, 08:46 AM~6072190
> *:angel:  :nono:  :tongue:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> NO I DONT WANNA GO TO BED BLAH LOL HOW BOUT YOU COME HOME AND MAKE ME HAHA
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 09:04 AM~6072306
> *
> *





 :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 30 2006, 09:23 AM~6072450
> *
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey knightstalker check your hotmail fool, i sent you something...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 06:58 AM~6071512
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...
> CAN YOU HELP ME WITH MINE? :biggrin:  :tongue:  j/k
> (but i could use some help with the lac... get at me fool...)
> *


simon guey! ya sabes... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 10:08 AM~6072757
> *hey knightstalker check your hotmail fool, i sent you something...
> *



SEND IT TO MY YAHOO... I FORGOT THE PASSWORD TO THE HOTMAIL EMAIL


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 10:36 AM~6072922
> *SEND IT TO MY YAHOO... I FORGOT THE PASSWORD TO THE HOTMAIL EMAIL
> *


oh, pues I copied it to your AOL and your Yahoo...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:50 AM~6070944
> *WHO'S DOWN FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL @ 8:00?.................. ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!</span></span>
> *


 :biggrin: I'M GONNA BE IN A TRENCH COAT AND WHIG, SO I DON'T GET SNITCHED ON AGAIN :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

KNIGHTSTALKER....what's up with your lac??? What do you need help with?? I need help with mine too.....I can't decide if it should keep it & chrome the undercarriage or sell it and just buy a new truck. Decisions decisions.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey jen, i won't have my car 'til friday, can we meet up sometime after 4pm on friday?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 30 2006, 11:35 AM~6073211
> *hey jen, i won't have my car 'til friday, can we meet up sometime after 4pm on friday?
> *


Yep, that'll work.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 10:36 AM~6072922
> *SEND IT TO MY YAHOO... I FORGOT THE PASSWORD TO THE HOTMAIL EMAIL
> *


knightstalker, i just pm'd it to you cause it said that your email account doesn't exist... get back at me...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Aug 30 2006, 11:28 AM~6073167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT IT...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 12:18 PM~6073421
> *EVERYTHING... PLUS IT NEEDS THAT STREETLIFE TOUCH
> I GOT IT...
> *


LOL...I know what you mean. I cant even decide on a color!! I change my mind about 5 times a day. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody know why we cant see who's on here??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2006, 11:24 AM~6073456
> *Anybody know why we cant see who's on here??
> *


Nope! I keep asking the same question........I can't see and it's bugging me :angry: 


Sell the cadi and get yourself a nice ass truck, put a high ass lift and nice wheels and tires and a system, and then its done!!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

ART BUCK------ :buttkick: -------EVERY LOWRIDER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 30 2006, 11:08 AM~6073085
> *WHOEVER IT IS, FUCK YOU :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin: I'M GONNA BE IN A TRENCH COAT AND WHIG, SO I DON'T GET SNITCHED ON AGAIN :angry:
> *



WHY SO VIOLENT? :biggrin:


IF YOU WANT I CAN BLUR YOU OUT OF ANY PICS I TAKE ON FRIDAY AT THE CRUISE :tongue: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2006, 12:34 PM~6073505
> *Nope!  I keep asking the same question........I can't see and it's bugging me :angry:
> Sell the cadi and get yourself a nice ass truck, put a high ass lift and nice wheels and tires and a system, and then its done!!
> *




MEAT HEAD! :twak: :twak: :twak: 



:biggrin: Just messin with you homie...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 30 2006, 12:12 PM~6073800
> *ART BUCK------ :buttkick: -------EVERY LOWRIDER
> *


 Hahaha!!!!!!!!Bring it!!!!!!!!!!!Whoa whooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 01:37 PM~6073957
> *MEAT HEAD!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :biggrin: Just messin with you homie...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 12:37 PM~6073957
> *MEAT HEAD!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :biggrin: Just messin with you homie...
> *


"Ahhhgeezzzzz Meeeatthheeeaaddd"

that was a good one!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 30 2006, 11:08 AM~6073085
> *WHOEVER IT IS, FUCK YOU :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin: I'M GONNA BE IN A TRENCH COAT AND WHIG, SO I DON'T GET SNITCHED ON AGAIN :angry:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE ANY CLOTHES UNDER????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST KIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP ART BUCK, NIGHTSTALKER, JEN, MISS V, AND ANY OTHER PERSON OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!  * WHO TURNED OFF THE LIGHTS????*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:55 PM~6074071
> *WHATS UP ART BUCK, NIGHTSTALKER, JEN, MISS V, AND ANY OTHER PERSON OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!    WHO TURNED OFF THE LIGHTS????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

NOBODY THERE???? FUCK IT IM OUT, PEACE


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

shit i'm still here too primo...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Aug 30 2006, 02:05 PM~6074152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOT TO HELP MY KIDS WITH THIER HOMEWORK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN! :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: HEY BEN READY FOR THEM VIDEO CLIPS???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 30 2006, 01:15 PM~6074219
> *WHATS CRACKIN! :biggrin:
> *


What it is!!!!!!!!!

by the way.....its "The Club that builds *their* own!" 

 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2006, 12:34 PM~6073505
> *Nope!  I keep asking the same question........I can't see and it's bugging me :angry:
> Sell the cadi and get yourself a nice ass truck, put a high ass lift and nice wheels and tires and a system, and then its done!!
> *


My truck is for sale right now.....I want to buy a Tahoe or something....just thought about selling both truck & Lac so I can spend more on a new truck


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2006, 03:07 PM~6074519
> *What it is!!!!!!!!!
> 
> by the way.....its "The Club that builds their own!"
> ...


That was a brief commercial from our sponser....HOOKED ON PHONICS...brought to you today courtesy of the Phoenix Riderz CC! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2006, 04:07 PM~6074519
> *What it is!!!!!!!!!
> 
> by the way.....its "The Club that builds their own!"
> ...



THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR FROM THE HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone home?Anyone :dunno: :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2006, 02:14 PM~6074555
> *That was a brief commercial from our sponser....HOOKED ON PHONICS...brought to you today courtesy of the Phoenix Riderz CC! :biggrin:
> *


I'll teach spelling and grammer and you can teach me how to double quote. OK? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2006, 03:40 PM~6074718
> *I'll teach spelling and grammer and you can teach me how to double quote.  OK? :biggrin:
> *


LOL......deal! :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

WATS HAPNEN AZ uffin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 30 2006, 01:31 PM~6073915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2006, 04:07 PM~6074519
> *What it is!!!!!!!!!
> 
> by the way.....its "The Club that builds their own!"
> ...


their own car's ,house,hoggie what.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 30 2006, 04:34 PM~6075401
> *their own car's ,house,hoggie what.............. :biggrin:
> *


'Sup ED!!!


----------



## xoticpt (May 2, 2006)

anyone interested in imports and whatnot there is a new site that i just launched for phoenix called phoenixstreetracing.com... not much content yet, but you all are welcome to join and start posting...

http://www.phoenixstreetracing.com

admins not trying to spam your site here. just wanting to get the word out...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoticpt_@Aug 30 2006, 06:06 PM~6075661
> *anyone interested in imports and whatnot there is a new site that  i just launched for phoenix called phoenixstreetracing.com... not much content yet, but you all are welcome to join and start posting...
> 
> http://www.phoenixstreetracing.com
> ...



:barf: :twak: :nono:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 06:27 PM~6075808
> *:barf: :twak: :nono:
> *


x100000000000000000 THIS IS A LOW LOW WEBSITE :angry: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

FUCK imports :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xoticpt_@Aug 30 2006, 06:06 PM~6075661
> *anyone interested in imports and whatnot there is a new site that  i just launched for phoenix called phoenixstreetracing.com... not much content yet, but you all are welcome to join and start posting...
> 
> http://www.phoenixstreetracing.com
> ...


COOL HOMIE I'LL CHECK IT OUT! DON'T MIND THESE CLOSE MINDED PEOPLE  






































SIKE TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE! :uh:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 30 2006, 07:10 PM~6076049
> *COOL HOMIE I'LL CHECK IT OUT! DON'T MIND THESE CLOSE MINDED PEOPLE
> SIKE TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I like all autosports. Racing of imports or domestic, Top Fuel or street its all good, But this is most definitely the WRONG site for that.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll have everyone know that i finaly made the trek from east chandler out to sonics last saturday night and didn't see one ride there except for homies rivi.... where were yall??????...... i was there from 10-10:45 then bailed.... can only slurp a slushy by myself for so long..... :biggrin: ....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 30 2006, 07:10 PM~6076049
> *COOL HOMIE I'LL CHECK IT OUT! DON'T MIND THESE CLOSE MINDED PEOPLE
> SIKE TAKE THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE!  :uh:
> *


hahahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

is anybody home? :uh: man this shit sucks that you cant see whos on line, or AZ Side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :angry: :angry:  AND I'M TIRED OF TALKING TO MYSELF,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xoticpt_@Aug 30 2006, 06:06 PM~6075661
> *anyone interested in imports and whatnot there is a new site that  i just launched for phoenix called phoenixstreetracing.com... not much content yet, but you all are welcome to join and start posting...
> 
> http://www.phoenixstreetracing.com
> ...


*RICE BURNER!!!!!!! YYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

this sucks not being able to see whose in...............so are we gonna do another "TAKEOVER"?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 11:50 PM~6077460
> *RICE BURNER!!!!!!!  YYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Aug 31 2006, 12:04 AM~6077512
> *this sucks not being able to see whose in...............so are we gonna do another "TAKEOVER"?
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up arizona!?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2006, 08:19 AM~6078764
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Good Morning everyone...........


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 08:38 AM~6078898
> *Good Morning everyone...........
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

ANYBODY HOME??? :dunno:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

IM HOME HI MISS V :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 31 2006, 09:00 AM~6079066
> *IM HOME HI MISS V :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: ......MAN I WONDER IF THEY'RE EVER GONNA FIX THIS SO WE CAN SEE WHO'S IN HERE :dunno:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2006, 09:07 AM~6079124
> *:wave:
> *


I GOT A CORONA :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 31 2006, 09:09 AM~6079134
> *I GOT A CORONA :biggrin:
> *


WHERE? :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 31 2006, 09:09 AM~6079134
> *I GOT A CORONA :biggrin:
> *


ITS 2 EARLY 4 U 2 BE DRINKING :nono:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2006, 09:13 AM~6079160
> *WHERE? :biggrin:
> *


ASU........................EARLY MORNING PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 31 2006, 09:09 AM~6079134
> *I GOT A CORONA :biggrin:
> *



I NEED ONE... TWO... MAYBE SIX CORONAS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 31 2006, 09:15 AM~6079175
> *ITS 2 EARLY 4 U 2 BE DRINKING :nono:
> *


It's *never* too early! I'm drinking right now......it's pop, but I can pretend! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:19 AM~6079217
> *It's never too early!  I'm drinking right now......it's pop, but I can pretend! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO REFERRED TO SODA AS "POP" :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:19 AM~6079217
> *It's never too early!  I'm drinking right now......it's pop, but I can pretend! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S NEVER TO EARLY OR NEVER TO LATE.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Was anyboy listening to 92.3 a while ago?? They were doing a freestyle mix from back in the day.....damn.....some good memories. That was the shit we cruised central too! 

For the people old enough to remember cruising central, what were you listening to, bumpin down central?????


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 09:19 AM~6079215
> *I NEED ONE... TWO... MAYBE SIX CORONAS
> *


SHIT MORE THEN THAT HOMIE


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6079248
> *IT'S NEVER TO EARLY OR NEVER TO LATE.
> *


 :biggrin: YUP YUP


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

JEN, STILL HAVE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING AND NEW TRRUCHA IN STOCK? HOW ABOUT AIR RIDE???? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 31 2006, 09:25 AM~6079267
> *:biggrin: YUP YUP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6079249
> *Was anyboy listening to 92.3 a while ago??  They were doing a freestyle mix from back in the day.....damn.....some good memories.  That was the shit we cruised central too!
> 
> For the people old enough to remember cruising central, what were you listening to, bumpin down central?????
> *


I WASNT AROUND THEN BUT I DONT LIKE ANY MUSIC ON 92.3 NOW


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2006, 09:26 AM~6079275
> *JEN, STILL HAVE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING AND NEW TRRUCHA IN STOCK? HOW ABOUT AIR RIDE???? :biggrin:
> *


Yes, yes and no!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 31 2006, 09:28 AM~6079292
> *I WASNT AROUND THEN BUT I DONT LIKE ANY MUSIC ON 92.3 NOW
> *


My CD case is in my lac, so I was just flippin around. Damn, they were playin some good shit.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6079249
> *Was anyboy listening to 92.3 a while ago??  They were doing a freestyle mix from back in the day.....damn.....some good memories.  That was the shit we cruised central too!
> 
> For the people old enough to remember cruising central, what were you listening to, bumpin down central?????
> *


 :0 NO MEMBER :dunno: 
:uh: I MEMBER NOW


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

DAM I GOT COURT TODAY OVER SOME BULLSHIT :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 31 2006, 09:33 AM~6079333
> *DAM I GOT COURT TODAY OVER SOME BULLSHIT :angry:
> *


That sucks....I got a nail appointment :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:28 AM~6079296
> *Yes, yes and no!
> *


NO AIR RIDE! WTF? WHAT KIND OF BIKE SHOP IS THIS?






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





COULDN'T FIND ANY INFO?


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:40 AM~6079352
> *That sucks....I got a nail appointment :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2006, 09:41 AM~6079360
> *NO AIR RIDE! WTF? WHAT KIND OF BIKE SHOP IS THIS?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> COULDN'T FIND ANY INFO?
> *


It's the non air-ride kind of bike shop! :biggrin: The shit is expensive and nobody seems to come thru with any.


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 09:50 AM~6079407
> *
> *


WATZ UP KNIGHTSTALKER READY FOR CENTRAL HOMIE


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 09:40 AM~6079352
> *That sucks....I got a nail appointment :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 31 2006, 08:41 AM~6079360
> *NO AIR RIDE! WTF? WHAT KIND OF BIKE SHOP IS THIS?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> COULDN'T FIND ANY INFO?
> *


GET YOUR ASS TO WORK TOP GUN AND QUIT ALL THIS TALK ABOUT CORONAS

YOUR FUCKING US ALL UP! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

_"watts up my messycans,"_

cant wait till 4:30...... we be drinkin all night at _LOCOS_


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Jen what time are you gonna be at the shop? I still need to get one issue of TLM from you :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Aug 31 2006, 10:05 AM~6079479
> *WATZ UP KNIGHTSTALKER READY FOR CENTRAL HOMIE
> *



YUP... GOTTA GET A LOWRIDER THO :biggrin: 


DON'T WANNA GET CLOWNED FOR DRIVIN AN IMPORT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 09:13 AM~6079529
> *"watts up my messycans,"
> 
> cant wait till 4:30...... we be drinkin all night at LOCOS
> *



I heard from johnny what goes _down_ at locos late at night :biggrin: invite her over when im there


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 31 2006, 10:14 AM~6079535
> *Jen what time are you gonna be at the shop? I still need to get one issue of TLM from you :biggrin:
> *


I'm here everyday by 8:30. Yes I have that one for you. I am leaving in a minute but will be back after a little bit. Can you come by this afternoon?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 10:23 AM~6079606
> *I'm here everyday by 8:30.  Yes I have that one for you.  I am leaving in a minute but will be back after a little bit.  Can you come by this afternoon?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2006, 09:22 AM~6079600
> *I heard from johnny what goes down at locos late at night :biggrin: invite her over when im there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: better get a picture first!!!!!!!!!! oh yeah and don't be scurred!!

Santa Maria's a real scary place at night!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2006, 11:22 AM~6079600
> *I heard from johnny what goes down at locos late at night :biggrin: invite her over when im there
> *



YEAH we like them light skinned mexicans with blonde hair.......mmmm..mmmm..mmm.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 10:02 AM~6079782
> *YEAH we like them light skinned mexicans with blonde hair.......mmmm..mmmm..mmm.
> *


I thought that what happens in Santa Maria stays in Santa Maria?

I also thought that johnny was a camera man not a reporter!!! LOL!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2006, 02:27 PM~6074313
> *:biggrin:  HEY BEN READY FOR THEM VIDEO CLIPS???
> *


of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up ben!? is my rim gonna be ready tonight?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 31 2006, 01:25 PM~6080237
> *what's up ben!? is my rim gonna be ready tonight?
> *



Just got off the phone with him its still sitting in the front yard
waiting for the rain. I think hes trying to give it that old school look.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ha ha... gotta keep it gangster...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 31 2006, 01:37 PM~6080320
> *ha ha... gotta keep it gangster...
> *



Rumor has it his nana made a planter out of it :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

if ne1 is on here say hi cuz i'm thinking i'm all alone


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 11:40 AM~6080351
> *Rumor has it his nana made a planter out of it :dunno:
> *


Oh shit I was that the one I saw in your Tias front yard???? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 11:44 AM~6080391
> *if ne1 is on here say hi cuz i'm thinking i'm all alone
> *


You are never alone........ :nono: You're a Rider!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 01:45 PM~6080395
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Oh shit I was that the one I saw in your Tias front yard???? :biggrin:
> *


i said his nana fool.....hes not related to me..............is he?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 11:46 AM~6080418
> *i said his nana fool.....hes not related to me..............is he?
> *


you have his features! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Aug 31 2006, 12:46 PM~6080418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ben, what's the deal with the rims homie?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone know a place that stocks multiple battery chargers


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 31 2006, 01:11 PM~6080617
> *ben, what's the deal with the rims homie?
> *


i wuz working on it right now, i'll give you a call when your flower pot is,,,,,,,,,i mean when your rim is ready!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2006, 12:56 AM~6070950
> *WHO'S DOWN FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL @ 8:00?.................. ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 03:17 PM~6081020
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




WTF YOU RESPONDED TO YOURSELF????????


_hey Carlos wanna go cruising...........ok Carlos lets go_


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2006, 02:06 PM~6080946
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2006, 03:48 PM~6081189
> *
> *



looks like you want attention too :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 02:51 PM~6081208
> *looks like you want attention too :biggrin:
> *


just bored... :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 31 2006, 01:14 PM~6080633
> *Anyone know a place that stocks multiple battery chargers
> *


anybody! I need one for central tommorrow. Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2006, 03:56 PM~6081240
> *just bored...  :cheesy:
> *



yeah mee too ecsepcially since i cant see whos on and who to pick on........
.......Board call whos on LIL???????????


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 ELSE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK IT IM OUT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 02:05 PM~6081311
> *yeah mee too ecsepcially since i cant see whos on and who to pick on........
> .......Board call whos on LIL???????????
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SIKE.............IM STILL HERE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP CUZ?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2006, 05:01 PM~6081693
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CUZ?
> *


.



WWWUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 04:02 PM~6081700
> *.
> WWWUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> *


 ANYTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin: :guns:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up everyone! any thing new???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 05:11 PM~6082008
> *whats up everyone! any thing new???
> *


It doesnt look like it......I was kickin it with the youngsters on here this morning.....dont be offended if you're a youngster.....then SCTB's old ass got on here! :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 05:21 PM~6082044
> *It doesnt look like it......I was kickin it with the youngsters on here this morning.....dont be offended if you're a youngster.....then SCTB's old ass got on here! :biggrin:
> *


yep im new to da game! :biggrin: lol ya im 16 so i am! anyone have some wire wheels for sale??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 05:21 PM~6082044
> *It doesnt look like it......I was kickin it with the youngsters on here this morning.....dont be offended if you're a youngster.....then SCTB's old ass got on here! :biggrin:
> *


OLD,OLD..... Don't get me started! Yeah it was GREAT seeing you this afternoon!!!! :angry: And I read your letter in the new mag :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 31 2006, 05:21 PM~6082044
> *It doesnt look like it......I was kickin it with the youngsters on here this morning.....dont be offended if you're a youngster.....then SCTB's old ass got on here! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: AM I STILL CONSIDERED A YOUNGSTER? :dunno:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey knightstalker, so what's up? you wanna help out with that shit? it's if you want to do your own thing...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 05:58 PM~6082198
> *:biggrin:  AM I STILL CONSIDERED A YOUNGSTER? :dunno:
> *


Yeah...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 31 2006, 06:18 PM~6082284
> *hey knightstalker, so what's up? you wanna help out with that shit? it's if you want to do your own thing...
> *




NAH HOMIE.. I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GET BACK AT YOU... DIDN'T GET BACK ONLINE YESTERDAY... LIGHTNING HIT AND IT KNOCKED OUT THE A/C AT MY PAD... GOT IT FIXED SO IT'S ALL GOOD NOW... :cheesy: 


BUT YEAH... I'M DOWN.. GET AT ME AT HOW YOU WANNA DO THIS... :biggrin: 

OH AND I LIKED THE LAYOUT... LOOKS REAL GOOD...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2006, 06:18 PM~6082286
> *Yeah...
> *




:twak: FOOL YOU'RE YOUNGER THAN ME... :biggrin:


I don't know if Jen was talking bout newbies to layitlow? or age... :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

CRUISE

 CHECK IT OUT... LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.. I WAS BORED...


I'LL GET UP THE CENTRAL ONE(S) TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 06:24 PM~6082321
> *:twak: FOOL YOU'RE YOUNGER THAN ME... :biggrin:
> I don't know if Jen was talking bout newbies to layitlow? or age... :dunno:
> *




NEVERMIND... :banghead:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 06:24 PM~6082321
> *:twak: FOOL YOU'RE YOUNGER THAN ME... :biggrin:
> I don't know if Jen was talking bout newbies to layitlow? or age... :dunno:
> *


LIKE I SAID....





















HAHA JK..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 06:57 PM~6082507
> *NEVERMIND...   :banghead:
> *


AVER.. PEGALE MAS FUERTE... AVER QUE TAN CHINGON ERES... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 06:49 PM~6082446
> *CRUISE
> 
> CHECK IT OUT... LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.. I WAS BORED...
> ...


That video is bad ass..  even the one time was cruising...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ANYONE HOME


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY FUCKERS YOU THERE


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 07:45 PM~6082748
> *FUCK THE WORLD
> *


DAMN I THOUGHT I CURSED ALOT :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 31 2006, 05:52 PM~6082164
> *OLD,OLD..... Don't get me started! Yeah it was GREAT seeing you this afternoon!!!! :angry:  And I read your letter in the new mag :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


arent you pushing 40, fred


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 08:03 PM~6083234
> *arent you pushing 40, fred
> *


Big Corn Fed is 40????????Damn!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 08:03 PM~6083234
> *arent you pushing 40, fred
> *


Big Corn Fed is 40????????Damn!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HELLO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2006, 06:49 PM~6082446
> *CRUISE
> 
> CHECK IT OUT... LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.. I WAS BORED...
> ...




THAT WUZ TIGHT, ESPECIALLY THAT LIGHT BLUE 72' IMPALA!!!!!!!!! WHO'S IS THAT? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:14 PM~6083304
> *HELLO
> *


ARE YOU THERE BLUE????????
:dunno:WHO ELSE IS IN HERE? I CANT SEE NOTHIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2006, 02:43 PM~6081156
> *WTF YOU RESPONDED TO YOURSELF????????
> hey Carlos wanna go cruising...........ok Carlos lets go
> *


NO JUST BRING THE MESSAGE TO THE FRONT!!!!!!!! MIND YOUR BUINESS, DDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!! J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:22 PM~6083335
> *ARE YOU THERE BLUE????????
> :dunno:WHO ELSE IS IN HERE? I CANT SEE NOTHIN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


After the date and time of the post, by the little person icon if there is a yellow star there online........


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

What up I finally got on


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 05:47 PM~6082140
> *yep im new to da game! :biggrin:  lol ya im 16 so i am! anyone have some wire wheels for sale??
> *


I THOUGHT WE WENT OVER THIS.......HAHAHAHAHAHA J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Still won't let me make any changes though


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:29 PM~6083379
> *What up I finally got on
> *


FINALLY UNDERSTOOD THE DIRECTIONS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:22 PM~6083335
> *ARE YOU THERE BLUE????????
> :dunno:WHO ELSE IS IN HERE? I CANT SEE NOTHIN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I AM NOW


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Finally learned to read


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 09:27 PM~6083364
> *After the date and time of the post, by the little person icon if there is a yellow star there online........
> *


SEE I KNEW A SMART PERSON WOULD FIGURE IT OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY FUCKERS ANYONE HOME


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got my caddy all cleaned up for tomorrow and it rains


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:31 PM~6083406
> *I AM NOW
> *


*SO WHATS UP BLUE? IS IT ON TOMORROW????????*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:34 PM~6083438
> *SO WHATS UP BLUE? IS IT ON TOMORROW????????
> *


HELLS YEA BUT I GOT TO HITCHHIKE I GOT NO RIDE


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:32 PM~6083420
> *SEE I KNEW A SMART PERSON WOULD FIGURE IT OUT!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks, But i am as far from smart as it gets..........


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm gonna need another rim for my continental kit pretty soon here


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:33 PM~6083434
> *Got my caddy all cleaned up for tomorrow and it rains
> *


COME ON OVER AND I'LL HELP YOU WASH IT AGAIN


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll take you up on that so be ready


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:35 PM~6083449
> *HELLS YEA BUT I GOT TO HITCHHIKE I GOT NO RIDE
> *


I'LL PICK YOU UP CAUSE YOU MAY NOT HAVE A RIDE BUT I KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO HAVE A COUPLE OF G'S IN YOUR POCKET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:36 PM~6083470
> *Tomorrow I'll take you up on that so be ready
> *


YOU KNOWWWWWWWWW IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAM ASU FINALLY ACTING LIKE THEY KNOW HOW TO PLAY FOOTBALL


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

What time you heading out tomorrow night?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:37 PM~6083476
> *I'LL PICK YOU UP CAUSE YOU MAY NOT HAVE A RIDE BUT I KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO HAVE A COUPLE OF G'S IN YOUR POCKET :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 09:35 PM~6083451
> *Thanks, But i am as far from smart as it gets..........
> *


FOR TWO WHOLE DAYS NOBODY COULD FIGURE IT OUT, THEN CAME TWINS.....THANK GOD FOR TWINS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:39 PM~6083492
> *What time you heading out tomorrow night?
> *


WHO ME?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:40 PM~6083502
> *FOR TWO WHOLE DAYS NOBODY COULD FIGURE IT OUT, THEN CAME TWINS.....THANK GOD FOR TWINS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:41 PM~6083514
> *
> *


SEE YOU STILL DONT KLNOW WHAT WERE TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:42 PM~6083526
> *SEE YOU STILL DONT KLNOW WHAT WERE TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:
> *


OK ILL SHUT UP NOW CAUSE OH YEA SHUT UP


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:43 PM~6083537
> *OK ILL SHUT UP NOW CAUSE OH YEA SHUT UP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I gotta go back to work tomorrow so I'll head out after that


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:46 PM~6083568
> *I gotta go back to work tomorrow so I'll head out after that
> *


COOL THAT 'LL WORK


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:47 PM~6083573
> *COOL THAT 'LL WORK
> *


IM GOING TO PUT 13S ON MY WORK TRUCK AND CRUIZE GHETTO FAB


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:43 PM~6083537
> *OK ILL SHUT UP NOW CAUSE OH YEA SHUT UP
> *


COME ON BLUE, IM SORRY, PLEASE SAY SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

The doctor told me I'm all good today no more cancer


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6083581
> *IM GOING TO PUT 13S ON MY WORK TRUCK AND CRUIZE GHETTO FAB
> *


THEY TENS BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6083588
> *COME ON BLUE, IM SORRY, PLEASE SAY SOMETHING :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:40 PM~6083502
> *FOR TWO WHOLE DAYS NOBODY COULD FIGURE IT OUT, THEN CAME TWINS.....THANK GOD FOR TWINS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Now if I could get my daughter to think like this i would be set..............


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6083591
> *The doctor told me I'm all good today no more cancer
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6083591
> *The doctor told me I'm all good today no more cancer
> *


MAN THATS COOL, IM HAPPY TO HEAR THAT!!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6083591
> *The doctor told me I'm all good today no more cancer
> *


Above all "Thats Great"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:49 PM~6083597
> *THEY TENS BUT I KEEP THEM CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





 SO


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks bro you know what that means PARTY TIME in VEGAS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 09:50 PM~6083604
> *Now if I could get my daughter to think like this i would be set..............
> *


TOO BAD, THATS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

CARDS LOSING AGAIN GO RAIDERS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:52 PM~6083617
> *  SO I CAN!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Aug 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6083591
> *The doctor told me I'm all good today no more cancer
> *


Above all "Thats Great"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:54 PM~6083644
> *:biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP I WONT HAVE SHIT TO DRIVE SO THIS TIME I WILL GASHOP YOURS DOWN CENTRAL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 08:30 PM~6083385
> *I THOUGHT WE WENT OVER THIS.......HAHAHAHAHAHA J/K  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No shit! Sell him a set already Ben........oh maybe you are priced out of his allowance range  


j/k Kiakirk


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH YEA BRING BALL JOINTS WELL NEED THEM


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 08:54 PM~6083639
> *CARDS LOSING AGAIN GO RAIDERS
> *


Raiders SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














just like BLUE! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 09:59 PM~6083685
> *Raiders SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just like BLUE! :biggrin:
> *


HEY FUUUUUUUUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:56 PM~6083655
> *DONT TRIP I WONT HAVE SHIT TO DRIVE SO THIS TIME I WILL GASHOP YOURS DOWN CENTRAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SUNDEVILS KICKING ASS NOW YEA BABY


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:53 PM~6083631
> *TOO BAD, THATS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!!!
> *


Yeah I relize that, Well latter guys and girls I gonna go be a pest to my daughter before she goes to sleep...................


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 09:56 PM~6083661
> *No shit!  Sell him a set already Ben........oh maybe you are priced out of his allowance range
> j/k Kiakirk
> *


ya ben gimme sum rims!! :biggrin: whats going on whit the rims i want??


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 10:02 PM~6083723
> *ya ben gimme sum rims!! :biggrin:  whats going on whit the rims i want??
> *


HEY I GOT SOME FOR 200 W TIRES NOW ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LEAVE THE MONEY IN AN PLASTIC BAG BEHIND BURGER KING THEN ILL GET THEM FOR YOU


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 10:04 PM~6083738
> *HEY I GOT SOME FOR 200 W TIRES NOW ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LEAVE THE MONEY IN AN PLASTIC BAG BEHIND BURGER KING THEN ILL GET THEM FOR YOU
> *


lol ya ill do it if you walk to L.A!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP CHOLO'S Y CHOLA'S IT'S BIG E FEEZEE!!!!!!!!! YOU BARLY FIGURED OUT THE STAR ON THE HEAD MAN I COUD OF TOLD YOU THAT YESTERDAY ! AND YOU CALL YOUR SELF'S HACKER'S Y ESO............................. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 08:59 PM~6083696
> * UP YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :twak: *


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 10:04 PM~6083748
> *lol ya ill do it if you walk to L.A!!!!!!
> *


SURE GIVE ME THE CASH AND IM ON MY WAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 10:02 PM~6083723
> *ya ben gimme sum rims!! :biggrin:  whats going on whit the rims i want??
> *


CALL ME AGAIN, MY PHONE IS DEAD


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get some cruiser skirts for my 60?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 10:05 PM~6083754
> *WHAT'S UP CHOLO'S Y CHOLA'S IT'S BIG E FEEZEE!!!!!!!!! YOU BARLY FIGURED OUT THE STAR ON THE HEAD  MAN I COUD OF TOLD YOU THAT YESTERDAY ! AND YOU CALL YOUR SELF'S HACKER'S Y ESO............................. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:  :twak: :twak:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 11:02 PM~6083723
> *ya ben gimme sum rims!! :biggrin:  whats going on whit the rims i want??
> *


YOU PUTTING THEM ON THE KIA?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:06 PM~6083764
> *CALL ME AGAIN, MY PHONE IS DEAD
> *


ah ha! suuuurrre  your phone is dead


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:05 PM~6083755
> *NO  UP YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


WHY THANK YOU MR BUT FUCK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:57 PM~6083663
> *OH YEA BRING BALL JOINTS WELL NEED THEM
> *


MY CAR IS A CHIPPER, SOMEONE OUT THERE SAID THAT, SO THAT WONT BE NECESSARY :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 11:07 PM~6083771
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHAT UP BLUE YOU BIG BAD PLAYA FROM THE HIMALAYA'S........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:08 PM~6083779
> *WHY THANK YOU MR BUT FUCK
> *


You are welcome <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*MR BLUE Balls purple PUSSY*.</span>


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 10:06 PM~6083764
> *CALL ME AGAIN, MY PHONE IS DEAD
> *


what the other number??? ok


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 11:08 PM~6083783
> *MY CAR IS A CHIPPER, SOMEONE OUT THERE SAID THAT, SO THAT WONT BE NECESSARY :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S HATEING CABRONCITO??????????????????????????????? :angry:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 10:09 PM~6083797
> *WHAT UP BLUE YOU BIG BAD PLAYA FROM THE HIMALAYA'S........................................................................................................................................................................
> *


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE I THINK THE JOKE FLEW OVER YOUR HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 10:04 PM~6083738
> *HEY I GOT SOME FOR 200 W TIRES NOW ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS LEAVE THE MONEY IN AN PLASTIC BAG BEHIND BURGER KING THEN ILL GET THEM FOR YOU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:11 PM~6083817
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE I THINK THE JOKE FLEW OVER YOUR HEAD :biggrin:
> *


Hey jackass if he did not get it, it probably wasn't funny :uh:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:09 PM~6083798
> *You are welcome <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>MR BLUE Balls purple PUSSY.</span>
> *


BLUE BALLS NO WAY SHE TAKES CARE OF THAT PROBLEM BUT PURPLE PUSSY :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:13 PM~6083827
> *Hey jackass if he did not get it, it probably wasn't funny :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 10:10 PM~6083801
> *what the other number??? ok
> *


OH YEAH MY PHONE IS DEAD!!!!!!!! I'LL PM YOU


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:13 PM~6083829
> *BLUE BALLS NO WAY SHE TAKES CARE OF THAT PROBLEM BUT PURPLE PUSSY :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I didn't know what else to add on to Mr Blue Balls :dunno:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:14 PM~6083839
> *I didn't know what else to add on to  Mr Blue Balls :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 10:12 PM~6083822
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol come on ben beat that price!!! j/p! and get me frys too! :biggrin: 

i tryed calling it wont work i tryed both numbers


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 11:08 PM~6083783
> *MY CAR IS A CHIPPER, SOMEONE OUT THERE SAID THAT, SO THAT WONT BE NECESSARY :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S HATE'N ON YOU CABRONCITO IS IT BLUE ? DONT WORRY HE JUST WANT;S TO GAS HOPP NOMAS...


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 10:14 PM~6083834
> *OH YEAH MY PHONE IS DEAD!!!!!!!! I'LL PM YOU
> *


alright cool bro!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 31 2006, 09:15 PM~6083843
> *lol come on ben beat that price!!! j/p! and get me frys too! :biggrin:
> 
> i tryed calling it wont work i tryed both numbers
> *


OK kiakirk, let mne break it down to you...............he does not want to lower his price.....but keep trying............j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 10:11 PM~6083809
> *WHO'S HATEING CABRONCITO??????????????????????????????? :angry:
> *


I AINT GOING TO SAY NAMES.............. JUST PLAYING I'LL BE OUT THERE ACTING A FOOL TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 10:15 PM~6083849
> *WHO'S HATE'N ON YOU CABRONCITO IS IT BLUE ? DONT WORRY HE JUST WANT;S TO GAS HOPP NOMAS...
> *


AH MAN I DONT HATE I CONGRATULATE BUT HELL YEA I WANNA GAS HOP


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:17 PM~6083859
> *OK kiakirk, let mne break it down to you...............he does not want to lower his price.....but keep trying............j/k :biggrin:
> *


will do!!! lol j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 10:15 PM~6083849
> *WHO'S HATE'N ON YOU CABRONCITO IS IT BLUE ? DONT WORRY HE JUST WANT;S TO GAS HOPP NOMAS...
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:17 PM~6083862
> *AH MAN I DONT HATE I CONGRATULATE BUT HELL YEA I WANNA GAS HOP
> *


Gas hoping used to be fun........now I have bags  

bags = no fun


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 10:18 PM~6083869
> *I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY FUCKER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:18 PM~6083873
> *Gas hoping used to be fun........now I have bags
> 
> bags = no fun
> *


BAGS ARE FOR F_GS. FILL IN THE BLANK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 11:11 PM~6083817
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE I THINK THE JOKE FLEW OVER YOUR HEAD :biggrin:
> *


YA I GUESSS SO I CAME IN THE CHAT IN THE NINTH ENDING AND COUGHT THE END
:dunno:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 10:20 PM~6083883
> *BAGS ARE FOR F_GS. FILL IN THE BLANK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FIGS I DONT GET IT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 09:20 PM~6083883
> *BAGS ARE FOR F_GS. FILL IN THE BLANK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FIGS??????????you thinking about food again?? fuck.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

coming out with something new


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CALMATE BIG ED, I GOT THIS, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:21 PM~6083891
> *FIGS??????????you thinking about food again??  fuck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 09:20 PM~6083889
> *FIGS I DONT GET IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 11:20 PM~6083883
> *BAGS ARE FOR ****. FILL IN THE BLANK IF YOU HAVE BAG'S YOUR A *** THAT'S WHY I TOOK MINE OUT "I AINT NO ***!!! :angry:
> *


ISTHAT IT? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:21 PM~6083891
> *FIGS??????????you thinking about food again??  fuck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 10:21 PM~6083891
> *FIGS??????????you thinking about food again??  fuck.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I TALK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2006, 09:21 PM~6083894
> * coming out with something new
> *


 :scrutinize: Oh yeah? 











what is it? We won't tell anyone.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2006, 11:21 PM~6083894
> * coming out with something new
> *


WHEN HOPPER OR SHOW CAR OR BOTH ?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 PM~6083913
> *WHEN HOPPER OR SHOW CAR OR BOTH ?
> *


"WHEN"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2006, 10:23 PM~6083913
> *WHEN HOPPER OR SHOW CAR OR BOTH ?
> *


LOOKING FOR SOMEONE NEW TO HOP


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

both homie :biggrin: i'll be out their :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 11:17 PM~6083862
> *AH MAN I DONT HATE I CONGRATULATE BUT HELL YEA I WANNA GAS HOP
> *


I NOW YOU DONT HATE HOMIE NO TE SCAMAS I WAS JUST PLAY'N  BUT THAT I DONT HATE I CONGRATULATE IS SO 8TH GRADE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Aug 31 2006, 11:27 PM~6083929
> *both homie :biggrin: i'll be out their but no one can hopp like you will you show me how to hit it
> *


WELL WHEN IT'S GONNA HAPPEN LET ME NOW SO I COULD HOPP ON YOU, OH I MEAN CHECK IT OUT YES ILL SHOW YOU ANY TIME THANK'S BLAZED YOUR A NICE FELLOW


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 31 2006, 11:25 PM~6083921
> *LOOKING FOR SOMEONE NEW TO HOP
> *


YAZER YOU NOW ME BLUE!!!!!! YOU GOING TO BE ON CENTRAL FRI.
:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 31 2006, 07:30 PM~6082654
> *AVER.. PEGALE MAS FUERTE... AVER QUE TAN CHINGON ERES...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 31 2006, 07:35 PM~6082687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll get the other ones up tomorrow fool... and that impala was tight huh? got it from some fool... heard he's gonna be clownin on central tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up az


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

A word from Lay-it-low:

"The “Users browsing this topic” feature has been removed for the time being. I’m experimenting with a few of the extra features to see how much of a difference it makes on the server load. The site has a tendency to crash often during peak hours and until a permanent fix is found some of the little extras on the forums might be disabled."

I received this reply to my question that I sent in.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2006, 09:03 PM~6083234
> *arent you pushing 40, fred
> *


UUUUMMMMM NNNNOOOOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm not as old as the rest of you fuckers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2006, 09:59 PM~6083685
> *Raiders SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just like BLUE! :biggrin:
> *



*YOU SUCK RAIDERS 4 LIFE WIN OR LOSE BABY*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2006, 01:51 AM~6084367
> *:
> i'll get the other ones up tomorrow fool... and that impala was tight huh? got it from some fool... heard he's gonna be clownin on central tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I BETTER GO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2006, 01:51 AM~6084367
> *:
> i'll get the other ones up tomorrow fool... and that impala was tight huh? got it from some fool... heard he's gonna be clownin on central tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I BETTER GO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda ben... you gon' have my rim ready so i could go tonight to central?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

BIG BEN WHAT UP PARTNER WHAT'S PERCALATE'N YOU GONNA TAKE THE 7 DUCE OUT TONITE???????????????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HEY HOMIE'S CHECK IT OUT I GOT 5 NEW BATT'S 4 SALE JUST INCASE SOME ONE NEED'S THEM ? P.M ME AND I'LL TELL YOU THE PRICE ON TODAY'S BARGAIN


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

CHECK MY BOY'S OUT "ALREADY START'N" JUST LIKE THERE POP'S I TELL YOU IT'S IN THE BLOOD PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

MY BOY'S "MAN" THEY SUPORT ME TO THE FULLEST THEY WANTED TO SEE THEM SELVES ON LAY IT LOW SO THEY COULD SHOW THERE FRIEND'S AT SCHOOL ! I GOT YOUR BACK BOY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2006, 08:21 AM~6085666
> *YOU SUCK RAIDERS 4 LIFE WIN OR LOSE BABY
> *


 :uh: Raiders fans :uh:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2006, 11:22 AM~6086035
> *:uh: Raiders fans :uh:
> *


ART BUCK YOU GONNA BE OUT THERE TONITE PLAYA AT THE WASH OR ACROSS THE STREET LIKE LAST TIME THEY SAID RAIDO WAS GONNA MAKE A GUEST APPERANCE??????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 1 2006, 09:33 AM~6086111
> *ART BUCK YOU GONNA BE OUT THERE TONITE PLAYA AT THE WASH OR ACROSS THE STREET LIKE LAST TIME THEY SAID RAIDO WAS GONNA MAKE A GUEST APPERANCE??????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Nope not tonite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My oldest son plays football for Tolleson....I gotta support him.....maybe I'll go afterwards though!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2006, 11:37 AM~6086138
> *Nope not tonite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My oldest son plays football for Tolleson....I gotta support him.....maybe I'll go afterwards though!
> *


HELL YA THAT'S COOL MAN AND GOOD LUCK TO HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 1 2006, 09:45 AM~6086204
> *HELL YA THAT'S COOL MAN AND GOOD LUCK TO HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn you guys were busy last night and today already! 


The youngster comment was regarding age not the newbies.........
Fred isnt really 40, he's only 39.............
Ben has alot of kids cuz he's opening a car wash.....(let me know when so I can bring mine by, plus I got a son, let me know if you're hiring :biggrin: ).............. :biggrin: 
Don't ever 3-wheel with BLUE cuz you might accidentally fall out of his car.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (you member what happened to Noey in Vegas)........... :biggrin:
Congrats to BLAKLAC that's cool. Glad to hear your good news!  
Good luck to little ART BUCK on his football game.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

So where is everyone meeting up tonight? car wash, or papa johns parking lot.. we got kicked out last sunday at the car wash.. :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 1 2006, 11:11 AM~6086668
> *Damn you guys were busy last night and today already!
> The youngster comment was regarding age not the newbies.........
> Fred isnt really 40, he's only 39.............
> ...


 :thumbsup: I'll be by later to pick up a TLM!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2006, 12:28 PM~6086727
> *:thumbsup: I'll be by later to pick up a TLM!
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 1 2006, 12:26 PM~6086719
> *So where is everyone meeting up tonight? car wash, or papa johns parking lot.. we got kicked out last sunday at the car wash..  :uh:
> *


pues... there's more room across the street anyways, que no?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 1 2006, 12:19 AM~6084148
> *YAZER YOU NOW ME BLUE!!!!!! YOU GOING TO BE ON CENTRAL FRI.
> :dunno:
> *


yes sir


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 1 2006, 12:11 PM~6086668
> *Damn you guys were busy last night and today already!
> The youngster comment was regarding age not the newbies.........
> Fred isnt really 40, he's only 39.............
> ...


that was funny as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 1 2006, 12:51 PM~6086799
> *pues... there's more room across the street anyways, que no?
> *


yeah.. we'll see... most likely everyone will end up at the car wash anyways... it don't matter to me really as long as the one time don't mess with us... :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2006, 10:08 PM~6083783
> *MY CAR IS A CHIPPER, SOMEONE OUT THERE SAID THAT, SO THAT WONT BE NECESSARY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I was kidding!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

steet life hydraulics doin it big and getting it done right.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

i heard the old _STEVES_ on central is opening back up tonight...........


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2006, 03:16 PM~6087831
> *i heard the old STEVES on central is opening back up tonight...........
> *


where at?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 1 2006, 04:18 PM~6087841
> *where at?
> *


CENTRAL AND MOHAVE


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuck it I'm going dead batteries and all! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2006, 03:19 PM~6087851
> *CENTRAL AND MOHAVE
> *


they had changed the name huh?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 1 2006, 03:23 PM~6087874
> *Fuck it I'm going dead batteries and all! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 1 2006, 04:24 PM~6087878
> *they had changed the name huh?
> *



YUP.....I BELIEVE IT WAS CLOSED FOR A MINUTE

............. DO A LITTLE CRUISING THEN SOME DANCIN


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 1 2006, 02:19 PM~6087366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I was kidding!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEE AND I GOT BLAMED FOR THAT SHIT


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 1 2006, 04:44 PM~6088007
> *SEE AND I GOT BLAMED FOR THAT SHIT
> *



CUZ YOUR A COP. :twak:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EY BLUE..............ARE YOU PAINTING THE CAR BEFORE YOU BRING IT OUT?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2006, 04:14 PM~6088168
> *EY BLUE..............ARE YOU PAINTING THE CAR BEFORE YOU BRING IT OUT?
> *


hey shut the fuck up telling all my business biotch


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 1 2006, 05:44 PM~6088555
> *WHAT'S UP YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what it is


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2006, 04:12 PM~6088158
> *CUZ YOUR A COP. :twak:
> *


JACKASS :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALRIGHT FELLA & LADY'S VOTE FOR ME IN THE LS BUILD OFF IN THE MODEL SECTION.......SUPPORT AZ TO THE FULLEST!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283615
VOTE FOR THE PINK ONE! :biggrin:

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 07:18 PM~6089078
> *ALRIGHT FELLA & LADY'S VOTE FOR ME IN THE LS BUILD OFF IN THE MODEL SECTION.......SUPPORT AZ TO THE FULLEST!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283615
> VOTE FOR THE  PINK ONE! :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: Lookin good Marinate... can you build me a blue one like my brothers? :biggrin: 


















































PM me with a price if you can homie...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2006, 08:30 PM~6089144
> *:thumbsup: Lookin good Marinate... can you build me a blue one like my brothers?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ANY TIME BUY THE KIT & I'LL GET THE CLIP & WE'LL GO FROM THERE HOMIE.....IN FACT MY HOMIE GOTS ONE JUST LIKE THAT WHEN HE'S DONE I'LL SEND YOU PICS!..THANKS FOR THE VOTE! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 07:31 PM~6089154
> *ANY TIME BUY THE KIT & I'LL GET THE CLIP & WE'LL GO FROM THERE HOMIE.....IN FACT MY HOMIE GOTS ONE JUST LIKE THAT WHEN HE'S DONE I'LL SEND YOU PICS!..THANKS FOR THE VOTE! :biggrin:
> *



 LET ME KNOW... HIS B-DAY IS COMING UP ON OCT 16TH AND THAT WOULD MAKE A GOOD PRESENT... :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Just Added:

*Music by Dj SugaBear*


Donation Pledges:

*Big Rich Hydraulics
(602) 622-1739

Bar-S Foods

Hernandez Landscaping & Irrigation
(623) 329-7055

Shamrock Foods*

There are more in the works, but I'll wait till they are definate. I want to thank those that have said they are willing to help.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 1 2006, 02:23 PM~6087404
> *steet life hydraulics doin it big and getting it done right.
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir,wait til vegas woooooo weeee :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRY GUYS I DIDNT MAKE IT TO CENTRAL TONIGHT I HOPE IT CAME OUT GOOD. I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY BUT ALL IS GOOD SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND FOR SURE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 2 2006, 12:58 AM~6090399
> *SORRY GUYS I DIDNT MAKE IT TO CENTRAL TONIGHT I HOPE IT CAME OUT GOOD. I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY BUT ALL IS GOOD SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND FOR SURE. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

IT WAS KINDA DEAD TONIGHT... MAYBE PEOPLE WILL SHOW UP TO SONICS TOMORROW... OR CENTRAL AGAIN SUNDAY LIKE LAST WEEKEND... 


HERE'S A COUPLE PICS..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...  







*SO SONICS TOMORROW!!! 


51ST AVE AND BASELINE... 


8PM... 


*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*
I'M ON MY WAY TO SAN DIEGO W/ MR. 73 RIVI... SO HOPE SONICS IS POPPIN.. I'LL TAKE SOME PICS IN SD.. 


I THINK I'MA HAVE MR. impala_1962_ss_slow_lane SUBSTITUTE FOR ME ON THE PICTURES TONIGHT... WE SHOULD BE BACK SUNDAY FOR A LIL CENTRAL CRUISING..

I KNOW MUTHAFUCKAS AIN'T GOTTA WORK MONDAY!!!!

SO LET'S GET IT CRACKIN SUNDAY NIGHT!!!!*


:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 1 2006, 09:06 PM~6089570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 2 2006, 12:58 AM~6090399
> *SORRY GUYS I DIDNT MAKE IT TO CENTRAL TONIGHT I HOPE IT CAME OUT GOOD. I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY BUT ALL IS GOOD SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND FOR SURE. :biggrin:
> *


you dont got to lie to kick it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*BITCHES, BITCHES, BITCHES, WHO EVER DIDN'T SHOW UP LAST NIGHT AT THE CARWASH ON SOUTH CENTRAL* :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## frestyle00 (Jan 31, 2004)

Does anyone have an estimate on how many cars were out last night?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:dunno: mine was there though


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Sep 1 2006, 03:44 PM~6088007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT WAS A WASTE OF GAS :thumbsdown:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ariza siders


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 2 2006, 11:33 AM~6091932
> *BITCHES, BITCHES, BITCHES, WHO EVER DIDN'T SHOW UP LAST NIGHT AT THE CARWASH ON SOUTH CENTRAL :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



YOU FUCKERS BETTER GO TO SONICS AND SMILEY BETTER TAKE SOME DAMN GOOD PICTURES!!!!


OH... AND WHAT NO COMMENTS ON THE PICS I TOOK? :tears:


FUCK YOU THEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

WHAT'S UP ALL MY LOWRIDER HOMIE'S THIS IS DIRTY SOUTH HERE IN PASON AT WOOD'S CANYON CHILL'N WIT TEAM BLOW ME YOU NOW HOW WE DO THE DAMN THING STILL CHECK'N OUT THE LINE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup!


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

what up for tonight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 08:18 PM~6089078
> *ALRIGHT FELLA & LADY'S VOTE FOR ME IN THE LS BUILD OFF IN THE MODEL SECTION.......SUPPORT AZ TO THE FULLEST!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283615
> VOTE FOR THE  PINK ONE! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

WHAT IT DO AZ :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno: rain :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 3 2006, 09:34 AM~6095838
> *
> *


what'z up jaime! :cheesy:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

NOTHIN' BROTHA


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

do we have a meeting to day?


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 3 2006, 09:45 AM~6095872
> *do we have a meeting to day?
> *


YES AT 5 :twak:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

DID YOU GO TO SONIC


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 3 2006, 10:00 AM~6095944
> *DID YOU GO TO SONIC
> *


NO! IT WAS RAINING HARD :angry:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up with the wash tonite?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2006, 12:27 PM~6096642
> *what's up with the wash tonite?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'LL BE CHILL'N THEIR TONITE SO LET'S GET IT CRACK'N IF YOU HAVE A CAR TO JUMP THAT'S BETTER  ALL STREET CAR'S COME ON MAN IF YOU AINT DOING SHIT ,I AINT DOING SHIT FUCK IT WE JUST KICK IT AND CECK OUT SOME HYNNA'S..................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2006, 09:05 PM~6093858


I VOTED FOR YOU WIT THAT PINK L.S MONTE ..


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 3 2006, 05:33 PM~6097245
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY HOMIE I CAN GET BATT, CHARGER'S IF YOU NEED ONE P.M ME DOG!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ,I NEED SOME BATTS


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 3 2006, 06:30 PM~6097429
> * WHATS UP AZ,I NEED SOME BATTS
> *


how many dog?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

4 BATTS HOMIE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 3 2006, 06:59 PM~6097544
> *4 BATTS HOMIE
> *


I GOT 4 TOO.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

HOW MUCH A HOOK UP,WHAT KINDA


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 3 2006, 07:03 PM~6097563
> *HOW MUCH A HOOK UP,WHAT KINDA
> *


COPPER STATE LIKE 25 EACH.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

ARE THEY NEW OR USED,ARE THEY ALL CHARGE UP


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2006, 06:05 PM~6097572
> *COPPER STATE LIKE 25 EACH.
> *


WHAT UP ED, HOW WAS THEM WOODS MAN?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Sep 3 2006, 07:09 PM~6097593
> *ARE THEY NEW OR USED,ARE THEY ALL CHARGE UP
> *


new and charged!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 3 2006, 07:56 PM~6097780
> *WHAT UP ED, HOW WAS THEM WOODS MAN?
> *


what up ant it was cool out there andFUCKEN COLD AS HELL!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BROTHA'S


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS BIG ED!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2006, 10:30 PM~6098596
> *THANKS BIG ED!
> *


it's all good homie good luck!!! what do you win homie?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2006, 10:42 PM~6098641
> *it's all good homie good luck!!! what do you win homie?
> *


IT'S MAINLY BRAGGING RIGHTS HOMIE....I WILL NOT KNOW TILL THEY JUDGE THEM IF I WON!......THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

tommarow my lowride'n homie's LET'S GO TO REPOSO PARK ON CENTRAL AND ALTAVISTA ABOUT 6 O'CLOCK THERE SUPPOSED TO BE SOME HOPP'N GOING DOWN!!! SO JUST GIVE'N YOU GUY'S A HEAD'S UP ...........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2006, 10:58 PM~6099077
> *tommarow my lowride'n homie's LET'S GO TO REPOSO PARK ON CENTRAL AND ALTAVISTA ABOUT 6 O'CLOCK THERE SUPPOSED TO BE SOME HOPP'N GOING DOWN!!!  SO JUST GIVE'N YOU GUY'S A HEAD'S UP ...........
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BIG ED! :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2006, 04:23 AM~6099958
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BIG ED! :wave:
> *


YAY-YAY :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey they turned the lights back on


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 4 2006, 09:25 AM~6100611
> *hey they turned the lights back on
> *


are you afraid of the dark? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD PINSTRIPER IN THE PHOENIX AREA....CAN YOU PLEASE POST NAMES AND PHONE NUMBER AND IF POSSIBLE PICTURES OF WORK DONE....THANKS....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NAME IS CHAVO


> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Sep 4 2006, 11:26 AM~6100867
> *IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD PINSTRIPER IN THE PHOENIX AREA....CAN YOU PLEASE POST NAMES AND PHONE NUMBER AND IF POSSIBLE PICTURES OF WORK DONE....THANKS....
> *


damn homie YA THIS CAT NAME IS CHAVO I DONT HAVE ANY PIC'S BUT ITHINK ALOT OF FOLK'S WILL VOUCH FOR HIM! HIS NUMBER IS
(602) 574-4178 OL'BOY IS COOL WIT THOSE STRIPE'S..................


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2006, 10:58 PM~6099077
> *tommarow my lowride'n homie's LET'S GO TO REPOSO PARK ON CENTRAL AND ALTAVISTA ABOUT 6 O'CLOCK THERE SUPPOSED TO BE SOME HOPP'N GOING DOWN!!!  SO JUST GIVE'N YOU GUY'S A HEAD'S UP ...........
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Whats up PHX??????*


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HEY HOMIE'S ANY SINGLE'S STREET'S (NO AIR IN THE PUMP FOR THOSE THAT ARE WONDER'N!!!) COME OUT MAN AND HAVE SOME FUN ... YOU KNOW IT'S ALL FOR FUN MAN!!! SO COME OUT CHARGE UP THOSE BATTERY'S AND BRING YOUR SHIT OUT MAN........ STOP BULLSHITING!!!!!!!!! REMEMBER SINGLE PUMP .ONE PUMP,THAT MEAN'S ONE GATE AND ONE HOSE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 4 2006, 11:51 AM~6101299
> *Whats up PHX??????
> *


WATZ HAPNEN IN THE BIG 602


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2006, 10:42 AM~6100938
> *NAME IS CHAVOdamn homie YA THIS CAT NAME IS CHAVO I DONT HAVE ANY PIC'S BUT ITHINK ALOT OF FOLK'S WILL VOUCH FOR HIM! HIS NUMBER IS
> (602) 574-4178 OL'BOY IS COOL WIT THOSE STRIPE'S..................
> *




 I'd vouch for the homie any day... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2006, 10:58 PM~6099077
> *tommarow my lowride'n homie's LET'S GO TO REPOSO PARK ON CENTRAL AND ALTAVISTA ABOUT 6 O'CLOCK THERE SUPPOSED TO BE SOME HOPP'N GOING DOWN!!!  SO JUST GIVE'N YOU GUY'S A HEAD'S UP ...........
> *


Today on a Monday? Ohhh I forgot, it's labor day no work.


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2006, 02:24 PM~6102080
> *HEY HOMIE'S ANY SINGLE'S STREET'S (NO AIR IN THE PUMP FOR THOSE THAT ARE WONDER'N!!!)  COME OUT MAN AND HAVE SOME FUN ...  YOU KNOW IT'S ALL FOR FUN MAN!!! SO COME OUT CHARGE UP THOSE BATTERY'S AND BRING YOUR SHIT OUT MAN........ STOP BULLSHITING!!!!!!!!!  REMEMBER SINGLE PUMP .ONE PUMP,THAT MEAN'S ONE GATE AND ONE HOSE.............. :biggrin:
> *


guess that disqualfies me when you want to play with the big boys let me know :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

any hop pics yet?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 4 2006, 10:12 AM~6100840
> *are you afraid of the dark? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR SO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 4 2006, 11:51 AM~6101299
> *Whats up PHX??????
> *


nothin ben! ay i might drop by and put a deposit on tha rims on thursday or sunday is that ok????

and one queston do the tires have white walls??


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 4 2006, 09:37 PM~6104679
> *YOUR SO FUNNY  :biggrin:
> *


Hey we were waiting for you friday at the car wash, what happened? We were out there last night and it was packed. Then it started sprinkling so me and Victor took off. I was wondering if you guys are going to the Casa Grande show next weekend. If you are were rollin' out about 8am if you want to go up there with us.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

What's up Red Dog. Just to let u know we got the first aid station taken care of. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

DAMN GURU, WHY U HIDING :around: :around:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Sep 4 2006, 10:26 AM~6100867
> *IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD PINSTRIPER IN THE PHOENIX AREA....CAN YOU PLEASE POST NAMES AND PHONE NUMBER AND IF POSSIBLE PICTURES OF WORK DONE....THANKS....
> *


RON HERNANDEZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

TOOD U GUYS HOME ALREADY


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 4 2006, 10:43 PM~6105500
> *TOOD U GUYS HOME ALREADY
> *


yeah just chilln


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Sep 4 2006, 10:26 AM~6100867
> *IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD PINSTRIPER IN THE PHOENIX AREA....CAN YOU PLEASE POST NAMES AND PHONE NUMBER AND IF POSSIBLE PICTURES OF WORK DONE....THANKS....
> *


Bugs (602)299-1246 or ron just don't have his # on me


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WAS IT A GOOD TRIP4445TGTHHL'['L


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Sep 4 2006, 10:26 AM~6100867
> *IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD PINSTRIPER IN THE PHOENIX AREA....CAN YOU PLEASE POST NAMES AND PHONE NUMBER AND IF POSSIBLE PICTURES OF WORK DONE....THANKS....
> *


ron hernandez 602-541-7469


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 4 2006, 10:52 PM~6105547
> *WAS IT A GOOD TRIP4445TGTHHL'['L
> *


it was a good show the quality of cars was outstanding


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE NUMBERS AND LETTERS , MY BOY SITTEN ON MY LAP DECIDED TO PUSH BUTTONS, R U STAYING HOME NOW UNTIL VEGAS


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 4 2006, 11:06 PM~6105636
> *SORRY ABOUT THE NUMBERS AND LETTERS , MY BOY SITTEN ON MY LAP DECIDED TO PUSH BUTTONS, R U STAYING HOME NOW UNTIL VEGAS
> *


will see where my mission to take over the world ends up next


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

YEAH ITS A MONTH AWAY , IMSURE U COULD SNEEK A COUPLE MORE MISSIONS IN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 4 2006, 09:17 PM~6104938
> *DAMN GURU, WHY U HIDING :around:  :around:
> *


JAIME IS GURU BEING ANONYMOUS AGAIN? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 4 2006, 11:06 PM~6105636
> *SORRY ABOUT THE NUMBERS AND LETTERS , MY BOY SITTEN ON MY LAP DECIDED TO PUSH BUTTONS, R U STAYING HOME NOW UNTIL VEGAS
> *


well I did hear about a show coming up in LA


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 4 2006, 08:59 PM~6104839
> *Hey we were waiting for you friday at the car wash, what happened? We were out there last night and it was packed. Then it started sprinkling so me and Victor took off. I was wondering if you guys are going to the Casa Grande show next weekend. If you are were rollin' out about 8am if you want to go up there with us.
> *


i dont have a car anymore building another but i was going to go out there anyway but i had a family emergency dont know about casa grande yet


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 4 2006, 09:28 PM~6104606
> *guess that disqualfies me because i never left the porch. but you your an o.g in the game and still on the grind and maybe one day i could like you ............. *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE JUST KEEP EAT'N YOUR WHEATIES AND YOUR VEGGIE'S AND THEN YOU MIGHT BE LIKE THE DOUBLE O.G PARTNER.............................. :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2006, 11:40 PM~6105817
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE JUST KEEP EAT'N YOUR WHEATIES AND YOUR VEGGIE'S  AND THEN YOU MIGHT BE LIKE THE DOUBLE O.G PARTNER.............................. :0
> *


YOUR DIRTY DIRTY BUT I AINT SCARED


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 4 2006, 08:28 PM~6104606
> *guess that disqualfies me when you want to play with the big boys let me know :biggrin:
> *


FOR THOSE WHO MISSED IT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 12:42 AM~6105830
> *YOUR DIRTY DIRTY BUT I AINT SCARED
> *


ARE YOU SURE BECAUSE NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BEING SCARED! SO KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2006, 11:45 PM~6105850
> *ARE YOU SURE BECAUSE NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BEING SCARED! SO KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT
> *


OK NO RULES I AINT SCARED R U


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 12:43 AM~6105839
> *FOR THOSE WHO MISSED IT :biggrin:
> *


FOR YOU NOT BEING SCARED PULL UP 
!!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAM DIRTY YOU WRITING A NOVEL :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 12:46 AM~6105859
> *OK WE PUTTING CHIPS ON IT NO RULES I AINT SCARED R U
> *


COME ON MAN SHIT! NOW YOUR SUPER MAN LET ME GUESS WHO'S ON LINE WHO'S HE TRY'N TO IMPRESS HUMMMM???? HOMIE YOU CRUZ THE WASH RITE ?COOL WE'LL DISCUSE ALL THE MONEY DETAIL'S THERE !!! WE NOW YOU GOT ALL THE CHIP'S AND IM NEW TO THE GAME .HAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2006, 11:55 PM~6105900
> *COME ON MAN SHIT! NOW YOUR SUPER MAN LET ME GUESS WHO'S ON LINE WHO'S HE TRY'N TO IMPRESS HUMMMM???? HOMIE YOU CRUZ THE WASH RITE ?COOL WE'LL DISCUSE ALL THE MONEY DETAIL'S THERE !!! WE NOW YOU GOT ALL THE CHIP'S AND IM NEW TO THE GAME .HAAAAAA!!!!!
> *


SEE GOT TO TALK SHIT IF YOU WANNA HOP LET ME KNOW I AINT GONNA TALK SHIT ABOUT IT THOUGH


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 12:56 AM~6105908
> *SEE GOT TO TALK SHIT IF YOU WANNA HOP LET ME KNOW I AINT GONNA TALK SHIT ABOUT IT THOUGH
> *


COOL HOMIE IT IS WHAT IT IS WE'LL TALK WHEN WE SEE EACH OTHEIR HOMIE AND IF YOU WANNA HOPP FOR BREAD SO BE IT .


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:00 AM~6105926
> *COOL HOMIE IT IS WHAT IT IS WE'LL TALK WHEN WE SEE EACH OTHEIR HOMIE AND IF YOU WANNA HOPP FOR BREAD SO BE IT .
> *


CALL IT HOMIE WELL HOP WERE EVER WHEN EVER BUT FOR FUN CAUSE THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

COOL


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

come on triple O.G. DIRTY let the newbie alone


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 12:08 AM~6105970
> *come on triple O.G. DIRTY let the newbie alone
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT IT


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:08 AM~6105970
> *come on triple O.G. DIRTY let the newbie alone
> *


QUE ONDA TODD IM TRY'N TO YELL HIM. AH :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 12:08 AM~6105971
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: I GOT IT
> *


I know but u see dirty is old u can't get him worked u like that he'll have two double up on his prozack


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:13 AM~6105994
> *QUE ONDA TODD IM TRY'N TO YELL HIM. AH  :biggrin:
> *


OK WHEN I COME OUT KILLING THEM DONT CRY


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:15 AM~6106005
> *I know but u see dirty is old u can't get him worked u like that he'll have two double up on his prozack
> *


I DONT TAKE PROZAC HOMIE. AND WHO YOU CALL'N OLD FOOL!!!!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 12:15 AM~6106005
> *I know but u see dirty is old u can't get him worked u like that he'll have two double up on his prozack
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 01:15 AM~6106007
> *OK WHEN I COME OUT KILLING THEM DONT CRY
> *


 COME OUT KILL'N WHO? IF THER'S GONNA BE ANY KILL'N .....................


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:21 AM~6106028
> *COME OUT KILL'N WHO? IF THER'S GONNA BE ANY KILL'N .....................
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 01:21 AM~6106031
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


SE FUCKER I WAS JUST FUCK'N WIT YOU MAN DAMN...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:22 AM~6106035
> *SE FUCKER I WAS JUST FUCK'N WIT YOU MAN DAMN...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

I remember along time ago when i was going to hop ed man i was nervous glad it never happened


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:23 AM~6106042
> *I remember along time ago when i was going to hop ed man i was nervous glad it never happened
> *


LUCY YOU DID'NT IT WOULD HAVE CHANGED YOUR LIFE ! YOU WOULD HAVE JOINED A MONASTERY OR A CULT . BUT NO HOMIE NOW YOUR PINCHIE KING OF AZ,STL,DTOWN,L.V,CALI,TIMBUCK TO,UTHA,KENTUKEY ...................... :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:29 AM~6106065
> *LUCY YOU DID'NT IT WOULD HAVE CHANGED YOUR LIFE ! YOU WOULD HAVE JOINED A MONASTERY OR A CULT . BUT NO HOMIE NOW YOUR PINCHIE KING OF AZ,STL,DTOWN,L.V,CALI,TIMBUCK TO,UTHA,KENTUKEY ...................... :biggrin:
> *


so whats up with that P.M keep it on the hush


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:32 AM~6106072
> *so whats up with that P.M keep it on the hush
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

well fellas i'm out beer i'm going to sleep


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TALK TO YOU CRAZY FUCKER'S LATTER    IT'S TIME TO LET MY HAIR DOWN..........................


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

OH YA AND TAKE A DUB OF PROZAC


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:42 AM~6106118
> *OH YA AND TAKE A DUB OF PROZAC
> *


man u fucks with that darvaset


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:44 AM~6106126
> *man u fucks with that darvaset
> *


     DARVA-DRO


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:47 AM~6106135
> *       DARVA-DRO
> *


either way I'm numb


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:48 AM~6106142
> *either way I'm numb
> *


DAMN HOMIE I FILL YOU .........................................  LATTER.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

LATER ALL I SEE DEAD PEOPLE ITS TIME FOR BED


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone know were I can pick up some 150 spokes. if so how much?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 4 2006, 08:39 PM~6104691
> *nothin ben! ay i might drop by and put a deposit on tha rims on thursday or sunday is that ok????
> 
> and one queston do the tires have white walls??
> *


yes sir


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda benjamin!?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 5 2006, 05:15 AM~6106534
> *Anyone know were I can pick up some 150 spokes. if so how much?
> *


call me (602)228-9246


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

uh... pues good morning arizona... ha ha...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Sep 5 2006, 08:10 AM~6107119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning fellas, whats crackin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 08:18 AM~6107155
> *
> *


HOW WUZ SAN DIEGO FUCKER
?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

shit nothin'... it was a good three-day weekend though... ecspecially sunday night at the wash, que no?... knighstalker what's up with the pics from sd?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 5 2006, 08:22 AM~6107186
> *shit nothin'... it was a good three-day weekend though... ecspecially sunday night at the wash, que no?... knighstalker what's up with the pics from sd?
> *


HELL YEAH SUNDAY NIGHT WUZ TIGHT AS HELL.... HOPEFULLY IT GETS LIKE THAT OR EVEN BETTER NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 08:18 AM~6107155
> *
> *


*WAKE UP DAMN!!!!!!!*


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 5 2006, 08:24 AM~6107202
> *HELL YEAH SUNDAY NIGHT WUZ TIGHT AS HELL.... HOPEFULLY IT GETS LIKE THAT OR EVEN BETTER NEXT SUNDAY
> *


yeah we need to have it like that everyweek... pinche ben three-wheelin' for the cops and shit ha ha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 5 2006, 08:20 AM~6107174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am awake fucker! but at work... :biggrin: I heard the wash was poppin??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 5 2006, 08:27 AM~6107220
> *yeah we need to have it like that everyweek...
> pinche ben three-wheelin' for the cops and shit ha ha...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT SHOULDA BEEN CAPTURED ON STREET STARS... :banghead:  :angry:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 09:03 AM~6107508
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 THAT SHOULDA BEEN CAPTURED ON STREET STARS... :banghead:    :angry:
> *


well he wasn't there but i think roll'n got it... there was a couple fools clownin', gas hoppin', three wheelin' through the parking lot and shit... it was tight!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 5 2006, 09:11 AM~6107558
> *well he wasn't there but i think roll'n got it... there was a couple fools clownin', gas hoppin', three wheelin' through the parking lot and shit... it was tight!
> *



:uh: JAMAL IS WORKING HIS ASS OFF TRYING TO MEASURE UP TO JOHNNY AND STREET STARS AIN'T HE??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

HOPEFULLY COMPETITION MAKES THE DBD'S BETTER AND NOT THE SAME OLD REPETITIVE BULLSHIT!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 10:38 AM~6107746
> *:uh:  JAMAL IS WORKING HIS ASS OFF TRYING TO MEASURE UP TO JOHNNY AND STREET STARS AIN'T HE??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HOPEFULLY COMPETITION MAKES THE DBD'S BETTER AND NOT THE SAME OLD REPETITIVE BULLSHIT!!
> *


jamal has some cool shit and fallow's az to different state's so you cant hate on ROLL'N he's on his job....


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 09:38 AM~6107746
> *:uh:  JAMAL IS WORKING HIS ASS OFF TRYING TO MEASURE UP TO JOHNNY AND STREET STARS AIN'T HE??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HOPEFULLY COMPETITION MAKES THE DBD'S BETTER AND NOT THE SAME OLD REPETITIVE BULLSHIT!!
> *


ha ha... yeah really...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 09:50 AM~6107836
> *jamal has some cool shit and fallow's az to different state's so you cant hate on ROLL'N he's on his job....
> *


that's true... we gotta support the local scene in az


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 09:50 AM~6107836
> *jamal has some cool shit and fallow's az to different state's so you cant hate on ROLL'N he's on his job....
> *



:uh: AIN'T NOBODY HATING ON JAMAL... WHAT I'M SAYING IS THAT BEFORE HIS VIDEOS WERE TOO REPETITIVE AND JUST HOPPIN... YOU KNO, THE SAME OL BULLSHIT...


NOW THAT STREETSTARS IS OUT... HE'S TRYIN HARD TO GET OUT THERE ON THE CALLES AND GET THAT REAL RIDER SHIT... CRUISING AND ALL THAT... MIMICKING BLACK SOCKS... BUT FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN... HE'S GOT A LOOONG ROAD AHEAD OF HIM... JOHNNY GOTS SOME BADASS SHIT PLANNED AND IN THE WORKS...


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE STREET STARS HAS THERE FIRST NUT SWINGER

ITS FUNNY 90% OF STREET STARS OF AZ. WAS HOPPING


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 5 2006, 10:03 AM~6107973
> *that's true... we gotta support the local scene in az
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 10:15 AM~6108075
> *LOOKS LIKE STREET STARS HAS THERE FIRST NUT SWINGER
> 
> ITS FUNNY 90% OF STREET STARS OF AZ. WAS HOPPING
> *



:uh: EXCUSE ME? DO YOU KNOW ME?

NO... THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP.. I AIN'T ON NOBODYS NUTS BITCH... KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN SUPPORTING A GOOD HOMIE WITH A GOOD PRODUCT AND BEING A NUT-SWINGER...

MATTER OF FACT I'VE BEEN OUT THERE WITH JOHNNY.. HELPING SNAP SOME PICS... DRIVING THE CAR WHILE HE FILMS... JUST THIS WEEKEND WE WERE OUT IN SAN DIEGO FILMING... SO THERE AIN'T NO SWINGIN GOIN ON...

SO BEFORE YOU SPEAK ON ME, KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT... :twak:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN ALL I SEE IS YOU COME UP TRYING TO DIS ROLLN , WHEN HE WAS THE 1ST ONE TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ.HE'S NOT EVEN ON HERE TO DEFEND HIMSELF AND YOUR TALKINK SHIT ABOUT WHAT HE'S DOING , GUESS THAT MAKES YOU THE BITCH


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

I SUPPORT ROLL'N!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 10:38 AM~6108261
> *MAN ALL I SEE IS YOU COME UP TRYING TO DIS ROLLN , WHEN HE WAS THE 1ST ONE TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ.HE'S NOT EVEN ON HERE TO DEFEND HIMSELF AND YOUR TALKINK SHIT ABOUT WHAT HE'S DOING , GUESS THAT MAKES ME THE BITCH
> *


FOOL... CHECK YOURSELF... LIKE I SAID... AIN'T HATING ON ROLLIN... I BUY HIS VIDS.. I BUY ALL THE DVD'S... FROM ROLLIN TO TRUUCHA..EVEN BOUGHT THAT SPYCAM THAT HAD CAME OUT A WHILE AGO... SO BEST BELIEVE I SUPPORT AZ LOWRIDING... 

THE ONLY THING I SAID WAS THAT ROLL'N WAS CHANGING HIS STYLE... NOT THAT IT'S A BAD THING !! WE ALL COULD USE SOME VARIETY... 

LIKE I SAID... KNOW WHAT YOUR SPEAKING ON BEFORE YOU FLAP YOUR GUMS... BITCH


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 10:56 AM~6108447
> *FOOL... CHECK YOURSELF... LIKE I SAID... AIN'T HATING ON ROLLIN... I BUY HIS VIDS.. I BUY ALL THE DVD'S... FROM ROLLIN TO TRUUCHA..EVEN BOUGHT THAT SPYCAM THAT HAD CAME OUT A WHILE AGO... SO BEST BELIEVE I SUPPORT AZ LOWRIDING...
> 
> THE ONLY THING I SAID WAS THAT ROLL'N WAS CHANGING HIS STYLE... NOT THAT IT'S A BAD THING !! WE ALL COULD USE SOME VARIETY...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 09:38 AM~6108261
> *MAN ALL I SEE IS YOU COME UP TRYING TO DIS ROLLN , WHEN HE WAS THE 1ST ONE TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ.HE'S NOT EVEN ON HERE TO DEFEND HIMSELF AND YOUR TALKINK SHIT ABOUT WHAT HE'S DOING , GUESS THAT MAKES YOU THE BITCH
> *


What about "SPYCAM"?????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 11:13 AM~6108558
> *What about "SPYCAM"?????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: QVO ART BUCK :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 10:27 AM~6108653
> *:biggrin:  QVO ART BUCK  :wave:
> *


What up!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 10:00 AM~6108482
> *:roflmao:
> *


What up Dippin!!!!

Nice avatar!.........just change the word "were" to "where" and its all good  

Sorry I just can't let homies on LIL slip!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 11:44 AM~6108699
> *What up Dippin!!!!
> 
> Nice avatar!.........just change the word "were" to "where" and its all good
> ...



Pinche grammar cop... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 10:51 AM~6108729
> *Pinche grammar cop... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 11:08 AM~6108014
> *:uh: AIN'T NOBODY HATING ON JAMAL... WHAT I'M SAYING IS THAT BEFORE HIS VIDEOS WERE TOO REPETITIVE AND JUST HOPPIN... YOU KNO, THE SAME OL BULLSHIT...
> NOW THAT STREETSTARS IS OUT... HE'S TRYIN HARD TO GET OUT THERE ON THE CALLES AND GET THAT REAL RIDER SHIT... CRUISING AND ALL THAT... MIMICKING BLACK SOCKS... BUT FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN... HE'S GOT A LOOONG ROAD AHEAD OF HIM... JOHNNY GOTS SOME BADASS SHIT PLANNED AND IN THE WORKS...
> *


check it out homie the cat's that hop 90% of the time we wanna see hopping and not interveiw's that last one hour about how motor cycles sound or maybe a little more interveiw's of diffrent club's . not the same one BUT DONT GET ME WRONG STREET STAR'S YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM YOU GUY'S PUT IT DOWN !!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 11:38 AM~6108261
> *MAN ALL I SEE IS YOU COME UP TRYING TO DIS ROLLN , WHEN HE WAS THE 1ST ONE TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ.HE'S NOT EVEN ON HERE TO DEFEND HIMSELF AND YOUR TALKINK SHIT ABOUT WHAT HE'S DOING , GUESS THAT MAKES YOU THE BITCH
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP PANCHO?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6109001
> *check it out homie the cat's that hop 90% of the time we wanna see hopping and not interveiw's that last one hour about how motor cycles sound  or maybe a little more interveiw's of diffrent club's . not the same one BUT DONT GET ME WRONG STREET STAR'S YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM YOU GUY'S PUT IT DOWN !!!
> *


Just as long as the audio issues get worked out for the next one. I hate rising and lowering the volume on my TV, with each of the various segments.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6109001
> *check it out homie the cat's that hop 90% of the time we wanna see hopping and not interveiw's that last one hour about how motor cycles sound  or maybe a little more interveiw's of diffrent club's . not the same one BUT DONT GET ME WRONG STREET STAR'S YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM YOU GUY'S PUT IT DOWN !!!
> *


SEE.. ED I RESPECT YOU HOMIE... I'M GLAD YOU ARE ABLE TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS IN A PROPER WAY... 

MYSELF PERSONALLY I LIKED THAT INTERVIEW WITH DOC... THE MAN IS A LIVING LEGEND... YOU DON'T GET TO SEE STUFF LIKE THAT IN A LOT OF DVD'S... LIKE I SAID.... IT'S ALL ABOUT VARIETY... HOPPIN IS COOL... BUT CAN GET BORING QUICK... IT'S NICE TO SEE SOME STREET SHIT... SOME SHOW/PICNIC FOOTAGE... SCRAPING... INTERVIEWS... ALL IN ONE DVD... 

I THINK YOUR IDEA OF HAVING LOTS OF DIFERRENT CLUBS AND ALL THAT IS A GREAT IDEA :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 01:01 PM~6109058
> *WHAT'S UP PANCHO?
> *


get to work we r at the shop waiting


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Let me know if any shops here in AZ sell a weld in sling-shot kit for my '64 Impala.... need it asap... Hit me up on PM or lay the info out in here... Thanks!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 5 2006, 02:10 PM~6109108
> *get to work we r at the shop waiting
> *


cool


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 5 2006, 01:03 PM~6109075
> *Just as long as the audio issues get worked out for the next one.  I hate rising and lowering the volume on my TV, with each of the various segments.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: That shit catches you by surprise huh? :0 

:wave: Qvo Carlos?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 02:09 PM~6109104
> *SEE.. ED I RESPECT YOU HOMIE... I'M GLAD YOU ARE ABLE TO GET YOUR POINT ACROSS IN A PROPER WAY...
> 
> MYSELF PERSONALLY I LIKED THAT INTERVIEW WITH DOC... THE MAN IS A LIVING LEGEND... YOU DON'T GET TO SEE STUFF LIKE THAT IN A LOT OF DVD'S... LIKE I SAID.... IT'S ALL ABOUT VARIETY... HOPPIN IS COOL... BUT CAN GET BORING QUICK... IT'S NICE TO SEE SOME STREET SHIT... SOME SHOW/PICNIC FOOTAGE... SCRAPING... INTERVIEWS... ALL IN ONE DVD...
> ...


cool homie i got love for jhonny ! and his project's and i will alway's particapate in any thing that he does and roll'n 2 diffrent people 2 diffrent style's and doc he's O.G to the fullest .........


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DAMN EVERYONE'S IN THE HOUSE TODAY....THE ONLY ONE MISSING IN ACTION IS TROUBLE :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 5 2006, 02:23 PM~6109185
> *DAMN EVERYONE'S IN THE HOUSE TODAY....THE ONLY ONE MISSING IN ACTION IS TROUBLE :dunno:
> *


whaaaad up V


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 01:28 PM~6109191
> *whaaaad up V
> *


NOTHIN MUCH JUST TRYIN TO SHAKE OFF THE HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 5 2006, 02:30 PM~6109199
> *NOTHIN MUCH JUST TRYIN TO SHAKE OFF THE HATERS :biggrin:
> *


SHAKE EM LIKE A SALT SHAKER........................


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6109001
> *check it out homie the cat's that hop 90% of the time we wanna see hopping and not interveiw's that last one hour about how motor cycles sound  or maybe a little more interveiw's of diffrent club's . not the same one BUT DONT GET ME WRONG STREET STAR'S YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING AWAY FROM THEM YOU GUY'S PUT IT DOWN !!!
> *


I somewhat agree on the interviews. I would like to see other shops and start to finish projects, kind of like the before and after. Interviews are cool, but I would prefer to learn something from them. Just my opinion. 

WUTITDO is just being a cry baby cuz his car isnt in there! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 01:22 PM~6109178
> *cool homie i got love for jhonny ! and his project's and i will alway's particapate in any thing that he does and roll'n 2 diffrent people 2 diffrent style's and doc he's O.G to the fullest .........
> *


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 11:44 AM~6108699
> *What up Dippin!!!!
> 
> Nice avatar!.........just change the word "were" to "where" and its all good
> ...


nah it's cool homie to tell you the truth i never really thought about the wrong word up there :biggrin: lol shit to much alcohol in this az heat


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

All i got to say is im not from az but i do enjoy watching street stars than rolln for the simple fact it gets old watching cars hopping along with fools talking shit to each other i would rather watch an interview on or doc or even todd than to listen to that other crap its nice to see two guys representing for az they dont got that here in new mexico plus they are two different styles but johnny did come out with a very good dvd. All that Knightstalker was trying to say is finally some one else capture EVERYTHING az has to offer than just hopping so no one is on any ones nuts maybe its you that's on jamals nuts and cant except changes in the game. I have nothing against jamal he is a very cool cat but hopping just got old. And i know az is much more than just hopping.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

you know i got to speak on this...hopping is cool but we already have a bunch of trucha wannabes :biggrin: even though i believe streestars need to work on their audio stuff i think they brought something good to the table...a flavor of everything that is lowriding not just hopping...my 2cents :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 01:45 PM~6109299
> *you know i got to speak on this...hopping is cool but we already have a bunch of trucha wannabes :biggrin: even though i believe streestars need to work on their audio stuff i think they brought something good to the table...a flavor of everything that is lowriding not just hopping...my 2cents :biggrin:
> *



Very true there are some things they need to work on but that was a bad ass dvd


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm not hatin on anyone to start off... the last streetstars had a lot of different stuff.. not just hopping.. im not really into hopping, i preffer watching street action, scrapping, gas hopping, swerving, and just enjoying a bad ass car cruising down the street like that bigbody cadi from majestics.. that was clean! 

The last streetstars had everything on that dvd, even cats from washington were getting there clown on... I like the old cali swangin vids to  if any dvd has good stuff then im a buy it :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 02:36 PM~6109239
> *
> *


YOU GOT PIC'S FROM S.D HOMIE?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!

WHAT IT DO AZ RIDAZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 12:41 PM~6109266
> *nah it's cool homie to tell you the truth i never really  thought about the wrong word up there :biggrin:  lol shit to much alcohol in this az heat
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dam there's a lot shit going on today.. i think im going to make a phone call to my homie... too much violence..


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:42 PM~6109276
> *All i got to say is im not from az but i do enjoy watching street stars than rolln for the simple fact it gets old watching cars hopping along with fools talking shit to each other i would rather watch an interview on or doc or even todd than to listen to that other crap its nice to see two guys representing for az they dont got that here in new mexico plus they are two different styles but johnny did come out with a very good dvd. All that Knightstalker was trying to say is finally some one else capture EVERYTHING az has to offer than just hopping so no one is on any ones nuts maybe its you that's on jamals nuts and cant except changes in the game. I have nothing against jamal he is a very cool cat but hopping just got old. And i know az is much more than just hopping.
> *


 YA I HEAR YOU BUT THE MAJORATYOF US THAT HOPP CAR'S LIKE TO SEE THAT ACTION TO SEE WHO GOT'S WHAT AND HOW THEIR SHIT WORK'S AND THEN WE NOW WHAT WERE UP AGAINST!!!!! THAT'S HOW WE DO IT! AND IT IS WHAT IT IS . BUT IT'S GOOD TO HAVE A LADY'S POINT OF VEIW :uh: AND AS FAR AS BEING ON ANY BODY NUT'S I GUESS THAT COMENT WAS FOR SOMEONE ELSE!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WUT IZ IT?

sup everybody i've dissappeared for awhile cause Im lookin for a new ride... Also wanted to tell you guys I bought one of those street fighting movies, it's called "WEST SIDE" and there were a couple of AZ cars on there for the some of the hopping action that was going on. Chalio made a cameo on there driving the black regal, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Sep 5 2006, 01:45 PM~6109299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'M WITH BLUE... FUCK HATIN ASS BITCHES :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 03:06 PM~6109428
> *Dam there's a lot shit going on today.. i think im going to make a phone call to my homie... too much violence..
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT ONE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 02:07 PM~6109435
> *YA I HEAR YOU BUT THE MAJORATYOF US THAT HOPP CAR'S LIKE TO SEE THAT ACTION TO SEE WHO GOT'S WHAT  AND HOW THEIR SHIT WORK'S AND THEN WE NOW WHAT WERE UP AGAINST!!!!! THAT'S HOW WE DO IT! AND IT IS WHAT IT IS . BUT IT'S GOOD TO HAVE A LADY'S POINT OF VEIW :uh: AND AS FAR AS BEING ON ANY BODY NUT'S I GUESS THAT COMENT WAS FOR SOMEONE ELSE!!!!
> *



I agree wit you jamal puts it down for the guys that are into hopping and helps you in your game. but wit many other pepole that aint their style my dad has been in lowriding since the 50's 60's and just this year he is starting to get into hopping what johnny brought to the table is the drug that many pepole have been wanting. i aint dissin no one i support both cats its just my opinion and perfer cruising and street stuff but i do give much love and props to both guys for doing their thing like i said they aint got that in new mexico az if very lucky to have that.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 02:11 PM~6109476
> *OH SHIT ONE TIME :biggrin:
> *


i think its his day off though.. his eyes look a little blood shot..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 01:42 PM~6109276
> *All i got to say is im not from az but i do enjoy watching street stars than rolln for the simple fact it gets old watching cars hopping along with fools talking shit to each other i would rather watch an interview on or doc or even todd than to listen to that other crap its nice to see two guys representing for az they dont got that here in new mexico plus they are two different styles but johnny did come out with a very good dvd. All that Knightstalker was trying to say is finally some one else capture EVERYTHING az has to offer than just hopping so no one is on any ones nuts maybe its you that's on jamals nuts and cant except changes in the game. I have nothing against jamal he is a very cool cat but hopping just got old. And i know az is much more than just hopping.
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :tongue:


OH AND NEW MEXICO SUCKS.. :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Can somebody clue me in on what Johnny put out? lol :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 02:14 PM~6109496
> *i think its his day off though.. his eyes look a little blood shot..
> *



Cuz your ass keeps him up all late he has to watch the haters that hate on smiley


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 02:14 PM~6109497
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :tongue:
> OH AND NEW MEXICO SUCKS.. :cheesy:
> *



BOY DONT MAKE MY 62 YEAR OLD DADDY COME OFF HIS MOUNTAIN IN NEW MEXICO AND KICK YOURE ASS BACK TO EAST LOS.... :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 03:12 PM~6109480
> *I agree wit you jamal puts it down for the guys that are into hopping and helps you in your game. but wit many other pepole that aint their style my dad has been in lowriding since the 50's 60's and just this year he is starting to get into hopping what johnny brought to the table is the drug that many pepole have been wanting. i aint dissin no one i support both cats its just my opinion and perfer cruising and street stuff but i do give much love and props to both guys for doing their thing like i said they aint got that in new mexico az if very lucky to have that.
> *


CHECK IT OUT JHONNY IS MY DOG AND SUPPORT HIM TO THE FULLEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ROLL'N TOO AND YOU CAT'S THAT DO THE CRUZ'N SEEN. YOU NOW WHAT'S UP YOU SEE ME OUT THER TO SUPPORT'N YOU GUY'S JUST LIKE WHEN THERE'S A HOPP YOUR THERE! REMEMBER IM SPIRIT C.C IVE BEEN CRUZ'N A LONG TIME. BUT I STILL GET MY HOPP ON. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:19 PM~6109548
> *BOY DONT MAKE MY 62 YEAR OLD DADDY COME OFF HIS MOUNTAIN IN NEW MEXICO AND KICK YOURE ASS BACK THE EAST LOS....  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 03:14 PM~6109496
> *i think its his day off though.. his eyes look a little blood shot..
> *


PARTY'N ALL NITE LONG AND I SEE SOME PEDICO ON HIS NOSE.......HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:17 PM~6109526
> *Cuz your ass keeps him up all late he has to watch the haters that hate on smiley
> *


he's my role dawg :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 02:23 PM~6109594
> *PARTY'N ALL NITE LONG AND I SEE SOME PEDICO ON HIS NOSE.......HA HA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 02:25 PM~6109614
> *he's my role dawg  :biggrin:
> *





HAHA YOU AND DANNY SHARE HIM?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 02:14 PM~6109496
> *i think its his day off though.. his eyes look a little blood shot..
> *


OH HELL NO... THIS FOOL PUT MCGRUFF :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 5 2006, 02:14 PM~6109505
> *Can somebody clue me in on what Johnny put out? lol  :biggrin:
> *



PM ME HECTOR...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 10:30 AM~6108212
> *. I AIN'T ON NOBODYS NUTS BITCH..
> *


I DUNNO JOHNNY TOLD ME ON THE PHONE IN DIEGO HE WAS GONNA DO YOU GOOD @ THE MARRIOT.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 02:34 PM~6109733
> *I DUNNO JOHNNY TOLD ME ON THE PHONE IN DIEGO HE WAS GONNA DO YOU GOOD @ THE MARRIOT.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




HEY HEY NOW RAY YOU WERE IN ON THAT ACTION TOO YOU WERE TELLIN JOHNNY TO WAIT FOR YOU LOL :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:45 PM~6109754
> *HEY HEY NOW RAY YOU WERE IN ON THAT ACTION TOO YOU WERE TELLIN JOHNNY TO WAIT FOR YOU LOL  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: by the time i got there them fools had room service.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 02:47 PM~6109766
> *:roflmao: by the time i got there them fools had room service.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Haha fucken ray... what time did you guys get to the damn show we didnt see you or todd did you guys go see shamoo or what?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

wut up ray?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:48 PM~6109780
> *Haha fucken ray... what time did you guys get to the damn show we didnt see you or todd did you guys go see shamoo or what?
> *


shit we got up like 11:30am..waited for huero...went to go eat breakfast then went there...shit i think we got there like 2 or 3...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 5 2006, 02:51 PM~6109803
> *wut up ray?
> *


sup homie...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 02:52 PM~6109822
> *shit we got up like 11:30am..waited for huero...went to go eat breakfast then went there...shit i think we got there like 2 or 3...
> *




Right when it ended haha


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:53 PM~6109839
> *Right when it ended haha
> *


no shit..by the time i got done looking @ the LIFESTYLES line up...fucken thing was over...its all good...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

where the fuck is bubbz, 357, and trouble?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 02:55 PM~6109860
> *no shit..by the time i got done looking @ the LIFESTYLES line up...fucken thing was over...its all good...
> *



Yea they were riding strong i was walking and thought the line would never end and mr photo man aka knightstalker was talking pics of everything haha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 12:47 PM~6109315
> *i'm not hatin on anyone to start off... the last streetstars had a lot of different stuff.. not just hopping.. im not really into hopping, i preffer watching street action, scrapping, gas hopping, swerving, and just enjoying a bad ass car cruising down the street like that bigbody cadi from majestics.. that was clean!
> 
> The last streetstars had everything on that dvd, even cats from washington were getting there clown on... I like the old cali swangin vids to    if any dvd has good stuff then im a buy it  :biggrin:
> *


You forgot drifting :uh: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 02:57 PM~6109879
> *You forgot drifting :uh: j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6109879
> *You forgot drifting :uh: j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request, please try back in about 10 minutes.


TIME TO SWITCH TO MYSPACE...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Sep 5 2006, 01:31 PM~6109211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: FOR REAL, DAMN SERVER :thumbsdown:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybodt going to Casa Grande this weekend? I am  If so what up afterwards? Sonic,Central :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 02:19 PM~6109548
> *BOY DONT MAKE MY 62 YEAR OLD DADDY COME OFF HIS MOUNTAIN IN NEW MEXICO AND KICK YOURE ASS BACK TO EAST LOS....  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: SHHHIIIT... UR DAD AIN'T FROM NM... HE'S AN "OG VATO LOCO FROM EAST LOS" !!! :biggrin:





> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 02:20 PM~6109569
> *CHECK IT OUT JHONNY IS MY DOG AND SUPPORT HIM TO THE FULLEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND ROLL'N  TOO AND YOU CAT'S THAT DO THE CRUZ'N SEEN.    YOU NOW WHAT'S UP YOU SEE ME OUT THER TO SUPPORT'N YOU GUY'S JUST LIKE WHEN THERE'S A HOPP YOUR THERE! REMEMBER IM SPIRIT C.C IVE BEEN CRUZ'N A LONG TIME. BUT I STILL GET MY HOPP ON.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 5 2006, 03:12 PM~6109949
> *Anybodt going to Casa Grande this weekend? I am   If so what up afterwards? Sonic,Central :dunno:
> *


hoping to convice the homies to go


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:05 PM~6109893
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up wit the S.D. pics :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:15 PM~6109976
> *:uh: SHHHIIIT... UR DAD AIN'T FROM NM... HE'S AN "OG VATO LOCO FROM EAST LOS" !!! :biggrin:
> 
> *




BUT NEW MEXICO IS WHERE HE KEEPS HIS CARS SAFE AND LOCKED UP LOL WATCH OUT NEXT TIME WE GO UP THERE IM GONNA HAVE THE BEARS GET YOU LOL THEY MIGHT JUST GIVE U BACK TO JOHNNY AND BIG RAY :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Sep 5 2006, 02:34 PM~6109733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: COCHINOS...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:26 PM~6110052
> *:angry:  :twak: :twak: :buttkick: COCHINOS...
> *




YOU KNOW U LOVED THE ATTENTION :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 5 2006, 03:15 PM~6109981
> *what up wit the S.D. pics :biggrin:
> *



I'LL POST THEM WHEN I GET TO THE CASA HOMIE... I'M STILL AT WORK...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 5 2006, 03:15 PM~6109981
> *what up wit the S.D. pics :biggrin:
> *


here is a few i took :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:38 PM~6110153
> *I'LL POST THEM WHEN I GET TO THE CASA HOMIE... I'M STILL AT WORK...
> *


APURATE BUEY :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

thats all folks!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 03:27 PM~6110060
> *YOU KNOW U LOVED THE ATTENTION :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


 :uh: SHIIIT NOT LIKE THAT... :around: :scrutinize: :angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:49 PM~6110225
> *:uh:  SHIIIT NOT LIKE THAT... :around: :scrutinize: :angry:
> *



:ugh: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:49 PM~6110225
> *:uh:  SHIIIT NOT LIKE THAT... :around: :scrutinize: :angry:
> *


i heard is gonna be on the next streetstars :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Did anyone tel Blue to FUCK OFF yet? 


Ok let me..........*FUCK OFF BLUEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!* 


Oh yeah and BLue is a nut sack swinger too........just in case you did not know.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 5 2006, 08:05 AM~6107088
> *yes sir
> *


yo ben i need directons so pm me or somthin!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 03:39 PM~6110162
> *here is a few i took :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S NICE ONE OF BIG RICH'S CAR...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 03:52 PM~6110253
> *i heard is gonna be on the next streetstars :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


on the hidden scenes...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 03:53 PM~6110267
> *Oh yeah and BLue is a nut sack swinger too.....
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 5 2006, 03:54 PM~6110276
> *NICE PIC'S NICE ONE OF BIG RICH'S CAR...
> *


shit had to post something since my friend "KNIGHTSTALKER" is slackin :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 03:55 PM~6110291
> *on the hidden scenes...
> *


 :0 "change the game again" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 03:39 PM~6110165
> *APURATE BUEY  :biggrin:
> *



 STILL GOT A COUPLE HOURS TO GO


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice pics, RAY. We had a blast here too. We hit up the spots....Golden Corral & Waffle House and of course the malls. That guy is a serious shopper! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 03:53 PM~6110267
> *Did anyone tel Blue to FUCK OFF yet?
> 
> 
> ...


You got pics of that???? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110329
> *Nice pics, RAY.  We had a blast here too.  We hit up the spots....Golden Corral & Waffle House and of course the malls.  That guy is a serious shopper!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hope you didnt get a booth for NENE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6110309
> *shit had to post something since my friend "KNIGHTSTALKER" is slackin :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I WILL CHECK BACK LATER TO SEE THE REST OF THE PIC'S..HAVE A NICE DAY...LATERZ


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 03:55 PM~6110291
> *on the hidden scenes...
> *




haha... well they got something for the guys with all the naked girls i guess they need sumthing for the girls too lmao


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 03:59 PM~6110347
> *You got pics of that???? :biggrin:
> *


there are some @ Famous Sams


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110326
> *  STILL GOT A COUPLE HOURS TO GO
> *



you got one hour to go SLACKER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6110309
> *shit had to post something since my friend "KNIGHTSTALKER" is slackin :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6110371
> *you got one hour to go SLACKER
> *


he said couple.. i thought he would get out at six i was like dam! lol..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110326
> *  STILL GOT A COUPLE HOURS TO GO
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:00 PM~6110350
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hope you didnt get a booth for NENE :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 04:02 PM~6110382
> *he said couple.. i thought he would get out at six i was like dam! lol..
> *


i think his butt is still sore :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110329
> *Nice pics, RAY.  We had a blast here too.  We hit up the spots....Golden Corral & Waffle House and of course the malls.  That guy is a serious shopper!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *





Man i wish i could of went with you jen instead i had to be in the same room as ruben and johhny while ray and jonhhy were tryin to get cuddley wit my man i had to sleep on the floor hahah j/k :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:00 PM~6110360
> *haha... well they got something for the guys with all the naked girls i guess they need sumthing for the girls too lmao
> *


I'm not so sure I want to see Ray, Johnny and Rueben getting freaky! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:04 PM~6110419
> *Man i wish i could of went with you jen instead i had to be in the same room as ruben and johhny while ray and jonhhy were tryin to get cuddley wit my man i had to sleep on the floor hahah j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:04 PM~6110420
> *I'm not so sure I want to see Ray, Johnny and Rueben getting freaky! :biggrin:
> *



Girl i was in that room it aint pretty haha


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wish it was Friday today


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:04 PM~6110420
> *I'm not so sure I want to see Ray, Johnny and Rueben getting freaky! :biggrin:
> *


sure thing spooner...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:05 PM~6110426
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Im messin ray lol ray didnt get to be there he got there too late. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6110428
> *Girl i was in that room it aint pretty haha
> *


she was sittin there wit her eyes closed.. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6110434
> *Wish it was Friday today
> *




Still got some time to go lol :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6110367
> *there are some @ Famous Sams
> *


I'm still traumatized by that!! I still can't even drink lemonade!!! BLUE and his freshly squeezed lemons!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 04:07 PM~6110445
> *she was sittin there wit her eyes closed..  :biggrin:
> *



and ear plugs lol i better stop before ruben gets home and kicks my ass haha


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Is street stars gonnna have any more interviews with people doing their thang on some rides?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6110428
> *Girl i was in that room it aint pretty haha
> *


Damn girl, I'm sorry to hear about that! Maybe we can get a group discount on therapy!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:09 PM~6110485
> *Damn girl, I'm sorry to hear about that!  Maybe we can get a group discount on therapy!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




We can have group sessions lol haha :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:03 PM~6110402
> *i think his butt is still sore :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 02:59 PM~6110347
> *You got pics of that???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6110435
> *sure thing spooner...
> *


You can't say shit, sounds like you had a little spoonage of your own goin on!! That's why you borrowed my R. Kelly and Marvin Gaye CD's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6110371
> *you got one hour to go SLACKER
> *



:angry: THANKS FOR RUBBIN IT IN LADY... :tears:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6110506
> *:0
> *



:0  :tears: :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:07 PM~6110454
> *Still got some time to go lol  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know.. wish it was last friday.. i was sick ass hell this dam 3 day weekend that past :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6110500
> *We can have group sessions lol haha  :biggrin:
> *


No group sessions like Ray, Johnny and Ruebens....we can go to therapy at the nearest Ladies Night! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:12 PM~6110521
> *You can't say shit, sounds like you had a little spoonage of your own goin on!!  That's why you borrowed my R. Kelly and Marvin Gaye CD's!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:0 :rofl:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:14 PM~6110546
> *No group sessions like Ray, Johnny and Ruebens....we can go to therapy at the nearest Ladies Night!  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO yea thats what i was trying to say well leave the group session to the GUYS lol


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:09 PM~6110485
> *Damn girl, I'm sorry to hear about that!  Maybe we can get a group discount on therapy!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you need ALOT of therapy :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 04:13 PM~6110541
> *yeah i know.. wish it was last friday.. i was sick ass hell this dam 3 day weekend that past  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



i heard u bought the rain too cuz u were sick maybe next year lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

messing around the hood.....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 5 2006, 04:18 PM~6110594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 watch out they are going to call the association on you :biggrin: ...nice


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 04:12 PM~6110530
> *:angry:  THANKS FOR RUBBIN IT IN LADY... :tears:
> *





40mins to go....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:16 PM~6110581
> *i heard u bought the rain too cuz u were sick maybe next year lol
> *


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:20 PM~6110621
> *40mins to go....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:15 PM~6110573
> *you need ALOT of therapy :biggrin:
> *


*SO!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:22 PM~6110646
> *SO!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did you finish my stuff??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:23 PM~6110668
> *did you finish my stuff??
> *


Sure did



























NOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:24 PM~6110673
> *Sure did
> NOT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
yeah you definately going to need alot of therapy!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DON'T LAUGH..........but my truck caught on fire!! :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:26 PM~6110688
> *DON'T LAUGH..........but my truck caught on fire!!  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:27 PM~6110699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You weren't supposed to laugh! :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:26 PM~6110688
> *DON'T LAUGH..........but my truck caught on fire!!  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *




What happend? :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:09 PM~6110470
> *and ear plugs lol i better stop before ruben gets home and kicks my ass haha
> *



:buttkick: :twak: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 04:37 PM~6110737
> *:buttkick:  :twak: :angry:
> *


he said its on now... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 04:37 PM~6110737
> *:buttkick:  :twak: :angry:
> *




Muah i wuv you (puppy eyes) sniff sniff :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:34 PM~6110717
> *What happend?  :0
> *


Some dude threw something out his window at a stop light, wind was blowing, I had the trailer tire in the back of my truck, plus a bed liner, a plunger (for the shop) and some tie downs....long story short look out the rear view and see black smoke I thought my engine blew or something I glance at my gauges...then pull off Camelback and the bed of my truck is on fire!! I was scared for real...some people where helping me put it out but damn it's nasty!! The back of my truck looks like a Barbeque pit.  It was a rough morning! But I'm alive and the truck can be fixed.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:41 PM~6110762
> *Some dude threw something out his window at a stop light, wind was blowing, I had the trailer tire in the back of my truck, plus a bed liner, a plunger (for the shop) and some tie downs....long story short look out the rear view and see black smoke I thought my engine blew or something I glance at my gauges...then pull off Camelback and the bed of my truck is on fire!!  I was scared for real...some people where helping me put it out but damn it's nasty!!  The back of my truck looks like a Barbeque pit.    It was a rough morning!  But I'm alive and the truck can be fixed.
> *




Wow thats crazy at least you are ok


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 03:58 PM~6110326
> *  STILL GOT A COUPLE HOURS TO GO
> *


Damn I need a job where I can be on LIL all day too! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:42 PM~6110772
> *Wow thats crazy at least you are ok
> *


I wasnt ok at first...but I'm ok now. That is some crazy shit seeing something you own on fire. Insurance dude is supposed to come by tomorrow...maybe I can get a good rental! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 5 2006, 04:44 PM~6110785
> *Damn I need a job where I can be on LIL all day too! :biggrin:
> *


Ray's job has openings!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 04:37 PM~6110737
> *:buttkick:  :twak: :angry:
> *





15mins


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:44 PM~6110793
> *I wasnt ok at first...but I'm ok now.  That is some crazy shit seeing something you own on fire.  Insurance dude is supposed to come by tomorrow...maybe I can get a good rental! :biggrin:
> *


thats still no reason for u not to finish my stuff :angry: 
j/k... :biggrin: too bad it didnt burn completely,wouldve gotten paid


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:44 PM~6110793
> *I wasnt ok at first...but I'm ok now.  That is some crazy shit seeing something you own on fire.  Insurance dude is supposed to come by tomorrow...maybe I can get a good rental! :biggrin:
> *



that happend to me last year in my cavi it started on fire in the engine i was freakin out i still have use to the damn car cuz my insurence expired a week before it happend


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:45 PM~6110804
> *Ray's job has openings!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:45 PM~6110809
> *15mins
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:46 PM~6110816
> *thats still no reason for u not to finish my stuff :angry:
> j/k... :biggrin: too bad it didnt burn completely,wouldve gotten paid
> *


Not with my luck. I'd be cruising around with some custom charbroiled paint with a nice ass system!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:47 PM~6110824
> *that happend to me last year in my cavi it started on fire in the engine i was freakin out i still have use to the damn car cuz my insurence expired a week before it happend
> *


That sucks! Mine is paid thru 2007 cuz I learned my lesson the hard way of not having it.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:45 PM~6110809
> *15mins
> *



5mins


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:55 PM~6110921
> *5mins
> *


almost there,bell is about to ring :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm outta here!! Talk to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: later


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 04:39 PM~6110750
> *he said its on now... :biggrin:
> *



he can bring it i know how to turn him from mad to glad lmao


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:56 PM~6110942
> *I'm outta here!!  Talk to you guys tomorrow!
> *



Bye jen


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:55 PM~6110921
> *5mins
> *



I'M FREE AT LAST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 04:58 PM~6110965
> *he can bring it i know how to turn him from mad to glad lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 05:04 PM~6111007
> *I'M FREE AT LAST!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 05:04 PM~6111007
> *I'M FREE AT LAST!!! :biggrin:
> *


you still got another 30mins of traffic lmao


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 05:06 PM~6111032
> *you still got another 30mins of traffic lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i hate traffic.. usually im out by 430.. i but i dont get home till almost five..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 05:06 PM~6111032
> *you still got another 30mins of traffic lmao
> *



BULLSHHIITT I'M GOING 80 DOWN THE FREEWAY AS WE SPEAK

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 05:12 PM~6111081
> *BULLSHHIITT I'M GOING 80 DOWN THE FREEWAY AS WE SPEAK
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


calm down speed racer..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 05:12 PM~6111081
> *BULLSHHIITT I'M GOING 80 DOWN THE FREEWAY AS WE SPEAK
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




look at my LOWRIDER MAN i ride low n slow shit you going low and fast pinche euro!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 5 2006, 05:14 PM~6111101
> *look at my LOWRIDER MAN i ride low n slow shit you going low and fast pinche euro!!!!
> *



:nono: :twak:


Well you know what they say... when in rome.. i'm driving a honda might as well drive the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 05:13 PM~6111093
> *calm down speed racer..
> *




Shhh... :twak: 

oh and don't talk to me about speed racing mr. going 70 in the impala... almost losing a knockoff :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 5 2006, 04:44 PM~6110785
> *Damn I need a job where I can be on LIL all day too! :biggrin:
> *



Shit i wish... all i have is this damn PDA... the motorola Q... so i can't reply too quick... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Sep 5 2006, 04:09 PM~6110483
> *Is street stars gonnna have any more interviews with people doing their thang on some rides?
> *



Sure are... next vid should be a good one... 


Oh wait.. better not say something.. might be labeled a "nut swinger" even tho i was there.. :uh:


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: AZ SIDE !!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 05:30 PM~6111226
> *Shhh... :twak:
> 
> oh and don't talk to me about speed racing mr. going 70 in the impala... almost losing a knockoff :0
> *


You know what they say.. "WE RIDIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF" good thing my rim did fly off.. it woulda been a hard fall though...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 5 2006, 07:06 PM~6111843
> *You know what they say.. "WE RIDIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF" good thing my rim didn't fly off.. it woulda been a hard fall though...
> *



Shit.. real "WESTCOAST RHYDA" shit right there huh?? :biggrin: 


You got lucky you didn't fuck up your shit..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SHOULD I POST MY SAN DIEGO SHOW PICS HERE? :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 07:43 PM~6112245
> *SHOULD I POST MY SAN DIEGO SHOW PICS HERE? :dunno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 06:43 PM~6112245
> *SHOULD I POST MY SAN DIEGO SHOW PICS HERE? :dunno:
> *


Nah....we don't wanna see 'em!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Sep 5 2006, 07:49 PM~6112291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:angry: Guess I'll post them in Post Your Rides... :tears:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 07:43 PM~6112245
> *SHOULD I POST MY SAN DIEGO SHOW PICS HERE? :dunno:
> *


Post em up!!! :biggrin: 

I've been waiting all day... :around:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 5 2006, 07:53 PM~6112336
> *Post em up!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I've been waiting all day... :around:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 06:53 PM~6112333
> *
> :angry: Guess I'll post them in Post Your Rides... :tears:
> *



LOL! I was just playing! Post them! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Well? pics please


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

quit being a chon-cho...and post them!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

still no pics.. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 06:58 PM~6112391
> *quit being a chon-cho...and post them!
> *


 Hahahahah you said *Chon-cho!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 08:02 PM~6112428
> *Hahahahah you said Chon-cho!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

No pics is bad for AZ SIDE


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:angry: JUST POST THEM .


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 03:39 PM~6110162
> *here is a few i took :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup: that 67' rag is tight


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

where did KNIGHTSTALKER go


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

STILL HERE HOMIE... I'M JUST UPLOADING REAL QUICK... EDITING IS ALL DONE... SO IS REZISING... JUST WAITING ON PHOTOBUCKET... 


HEY RAY WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR PICS??  :dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 07:14 PM~6111926
> *Shit.. real "WESTCOAST RHYDA" shit right there huh??  :biggrin:
> You got lucky you didn't fuck up your shit..
> *


  Now this weekend i'll be out in my duce... this foo aint gonna be sick anymore.. :cheesy: well hopefully :uh:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2006, 08:28 PM~6112688
> *STILL HERE HOMIE... I'M JUST UPLOADING REAL QUICK... EDITING IS ALL DONE... SO IS REZISING... JUST WAITING ON PHOTOBUCKET...
> HEY RAY WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR PICS??  :dunno:
> *


Hey Knightstalker, I noticed you're always uploading some nice shots. You should just get your own server space. Let know if you need help with that, I can give some links to some of the hosting services I use.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 5 2006, 08:36 PM~6112756
> *Hey Knightstalker, I noticed you're always uploading some nice shots. You should just get your own server space.  Let know if you need help with that, I can give some links to some of the hosting services I use.
> 
> 
> *



Gracias homie... PM me the info on that... Photobucket pisses me off sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

POS SERVER :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*LAST TWO PICS... WELL OF THE SHOW... STILL GOT SOME OF CHICANO PARK... :biggrin:  

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...  *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

PICs were tight KNIGHTSTALKER!!!

JOHNNIE's PIMPIN :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 5 2006, 09:43 PM~6113217
> *PICs were tight KNIGHTSTALKER!!!
> 
> JOHNNIE's PIMPIN :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIE... WAS IT WORTH THE WAIT? :roflmao: :roflmao:

AND YEAH... HE WAS BIG PIMPIN... YOU'LL SEE ALOT OF THAT ON THE NEXT STREET STARS DVD... NOT JUST GIRLS SHOWIN SHIT, BUT SETTING THEM UP AS IF IT WAS A PHOTOSHOOT... ALL PROFESSIONAL AND SHIT... IT'S GONNA BE BADASS...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh yeah the pics were worth the wait!
Tell Johnnie I wanna put my order in for the next DVD already.LOL


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Damn Lifestyle CC is showing strong! Well worth the trip hun Knightstalker! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm outtie everyone!

Cya tomorrow!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

man i really want to get the lincoln on the road

great pics knightstalker


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Sep 5 2006, 03:09 PM~6110483
> *Is street stars gonnna have any more interviews with people doing their thang on some rides?
> *


Yes we have already done several features and hope to do alot more before the next dvd release, if anyone is intrested in featuring there ride in STREET STARS get ahold of me or Johnny and well definatly discuss a feature. On the next video we hope to have at least 20 features of rides and there owners, of clean ass cars and hoppers that drive, and a few more influentual people from the lowrider community. So get ahold of us. Thanks for everyones support and positive critisisum we are always listing and working to fix all the issues.
I also want to say that I also support and watch all the other lowrider dvds, I did before I started making my own videos, so theres no reason to stop now, I dont look at any of the other dvds as compitition because were not in this for the money, we just do our thing and hope others enjoy our work.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

KNIGHTSTALKER, YOUR A BADASS!!!!! REALLY NICE PICS BROTHA, LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: , YOULL NEVER BE A "NUTSWINGER" CAUSE YOUR APART OF OUR TEAM JOHNNY CANT DO IT BY HIMSELF, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP WE APRECIATE IT, ANY BRO OF JOHNNYS IS MY BRO TOO, HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON! REALLY BRO THANKS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 5 2006, 03:53 PM~6110267
> *Did anyone tel Blue to FUCK OFF yet?
> 
> 
> Ok let me..........HEY FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6110367
> *there are some @ Famous Sams
> *


HEY FUCK YOU BRING UP OLD SHIT THATS LIKE TWENTY YEARS OLD SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 04:08 PM~6110462
> *I'm still traumatized by that!!  I still can't even drink lemonade!!!  BLUE and his freshly squeezed lemons!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


HEY FUCKERS BRINGING UP OLD SHIT WHEN IM NOT HERE TO DEFEND MYSELF IT WAS ALL TODDDDDDS IDEA  :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Sep 5 2006, 09:49 PM~6113270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS NICK... MEANS ALOT TO BE A PART OF SOMETHING THAT'LL LITERALLY "CHANGE THE GAME"...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY GOOD PICS KNIGHTSTALKER GLAD TO SEE YOU WERENT TALK SHIT LIKE MY FRIENDS WERE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 11:34 PM~6113749
> *HEY GOOD PICS KNIGHTSTALKER GLAD TO SEE YOU WERENT TALK SHIT LIKE MY FRIENDS WERE :biggrin:
> *




THANKS HOMIE... BUT TALKING SHIT WHEN? :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 5 2006, 11:34 PM~6113749
> *HEY GOOD PICS KNIGHTSTALKER GLAD TO SEE YOU WERENT TALK SHIT LIKE MY FRIENDS WERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: quit your :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

nice pics KNIGHTSTALKER..........................................




about fucken time shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 5 2006, 05:19 PM~6110614
> *watch out they are going to call the association on you :biggrin: ...nice
> *


SHIT YOU AINT LIE'N :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Damn Knightstalker, te aventastes carnal, those pics were tight, almost felt like I wuz there :biggrin: :biggrin: ..........Good Job!!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight pics :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 6 2006, 12:51 AM~6113955
> *nice pics KNIGHTSTALKER..........................................
> about fucken time shit!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THX HOMIE..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 6 2006, 02:23 AM~6114089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THX HOMIE...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 6 2006, 12:07 AM~6113378
> *Yes we have already done several features and hope to do alot more before the next dvd release, if anyone is intrested in featuring there ride in STREET STARS get ahold of me or Johnny and well definatly discuss a feature. On the next video we hope to have at least 20 features of rides and there owners, of clean ass cars and hoppers that drive, and a few more influentual people from the lowrider community. So get ahold of us. Thanks for everyones support and positive critisisum we are always listing and working to fix all the issues.
> I also want to say that I also support and watch all the other lowrider dvds, I did before I started making my own videos, so theres no reason to stop now, I dont look at any of the other dvds as compitition because were not in this for the money, we just do our thing and hope others enjoy our work.
> *


What up... just wanted to stop through and say that Johnny was telling me a few months back about the level Street Stars is on and I've been waiting for the new previews since. The clips are REAL nice!!! Can't wait to get mine. You guys are doing your thing... keep it up :thumbsup:

PS- Nice pics Knightstalker :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice Pic K.S! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard+Sep 6 2006, 05:38 AM~6114347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THANKS RYAN... OH AND BTW IT'S SAFE TO COME TO AZ NOW DOGG... IT'S COOLING DOWN NOW :burn:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ!!!


SO WASSUP FOR THIS WEEKEND?? :dunno:


*CENTRAL ON FRIDAY??

SONICS ON SATURDAY???

THEN BACK TO CENTRAL ON SUNDAY!!! *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

You better behave today Mr Knightstalker :angry: :twak: im going nite nite lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 6 2006, 06:52 AM~6114544
> *You better behave today Mr Knightstalker :angry:  :twak:  im going nite nite lol
> *



I'M AN :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 07:00 AM~6114562
> *I'M AN :angel: :biggrin:
> *



LMAO DAMN YOU MADE ME FALL OUT THE CHAIR FOR A MIN THERE YOU ARE FAR FROM AN ANGEL DEAR.....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 07:00 AM~6114562
> *I'M AN :angel: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 6 2006, 07:27 AM~6114702
> *LMAO DAMN YOU MADE ME FALL OUT THE CHAIR FOR A MIN THERE YOU ARE FAR FROM AN ANGEL DEAR.....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 06:45 AM~6114523
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ!!!
> SO WASSUP FOR THIS WEEKEND?? :dunno:
> CENTRAL ON FRIDAY??
> ...


Let's do it pues...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 06:10 AM~6114416
> *  THANKS RYAN... OH AND BTW IT'S SAFE TO COME TO AZ NOW DOGG... IT'S COOLING DOWN NOW :burn:
> *


AND BRING THA 64 TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm off to work, I'll be back on here around 7ish............................ :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 07:51 AM~6114805
> *Let's do it pues...
> *



 Wassup Ricky... hey those pics i posted, you wanna just right click and save them? or you want me to email them to you? Feel free to post them on your site homie... 

hell put them n that new streetstars webpage if johnny and nick give the ok.. :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah i can do it right now at work... thanks fool


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics Nightstalker!


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2006, 02:23 AM~6114089
> *Damn Knightstalker, te aventastes carnal, those pics were tight, almost felt like I wuz there :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..........Good Job!!!!!!
> *


x10000000000000 you got down with that shit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Sep 6 2006, 08:15 AM~6114939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thx Homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Sep 6 2006, 08:48 AM~6115143
> *x10000000000000 you got down with that shit homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thx homie...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

WHO IS GOING TO THE MI VIDA PICNIC IN CASA GRANDE THIS SATURDAY???


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

knightstalker those are great pics.........keep up da good work :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pics knightstalker


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD MORNING JEN AND RICKY ARE YOU GUYS READING THE B.S.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2006, 10:03 AM~6115577
> *GOOD MORNING JEN AND RICKY ARE YOU GUYS READING THE B.S.
> *


Of course! I'm catching up what I missed out on last night!


Ricky, I'm going to have to reschedule for any other day ....My son has a school thing at 5:30 today, so I'll have to be outta here by 4:30 ish.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> Of course! I'm catching up what I missed out on last night!
> LIKE FIVE PAGES,,, SO HOW'S BUSINESS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Sep 6 2006, 09:32 AM~6115391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: What bullshit? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY KNIGHTSTALKER I THINK IM GOING TO HAVE TO TAKE YOU OFF THE CHRISTMAS LIST.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> > Of course! I'm catching up what I missed out on last night!
> > LIKE FIVE PAGES,,, SO HOW'S BUSINESS?
> 
> 
> Business if good! Keeps me busy, and out of places I shouldn't be in! LOL....Todd doesnt even have to send out the search and rescue teams for me anymore! LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn, KNIGHTSTALKER.....your pics are da bomb!! :biggrin: I think you should consider changing careers!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 10:25 AM~6115700
> *Business if good!  Keeps me busy, and out of places I shouldn't be in! LOL....Todd doesnt even have to send out the search and rescue teams for me anymore!  LOL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS GOOD I HEARD SEARCH AND RESCUE TEAMS COST ALOT OF MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2006, 10:26 AM~6115712
> *THATS GOOD I HEARD SEARCH AND RESCUE TEAMS COST ALOT OF MONEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not the ones he sends out! I was at an undisclosable location (LOL) one night and some little snitch called my brother and told him where I was and so this guy had some of his friends show up there and made me and my friend leave....we didnt even get to finish the pitchers we were working on! :angry:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 10:16 AM~6115643
> *Of course!  I'm catching up what I missed out on last night!
> Ricky, I'm going to have to reschedule for any other day ....My son has a school thing at 5:30 today, so I'll have to be outta here by 4:30 ish.
> *


what's up jen and ben... well i'ma be outta work by 3:00 so i could be there around 3:30pm... how much time do think it's gonna take? cause i can reschedule if you really want to but if you can take care of it in less than an hour we could still meet today... it's up to you...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 10:37 AM~6115775
> *what's up jen and ben... well i'ma be outta work by 3:00 so i could be there around 3:30pm... how much time do think it's gonna take? cause i can reschedule if you really want to but if you can take care of it in less than an hour we could still meet today... it's up to you...
> *


How about Monday? That would be good. Bout 3:30????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

KNIGHTSTALKER is writing a novel and shit..............


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 10:41 AM~6115790
> *How about Monday?  That would be good.  Bout 3:30????
> *


alright... just remember i gotta finish it by october... ha ha... jk it won't be a problem...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 10:45 AM~6115809
> *alright... just remember i gotta finish it by october... ha ha... jk it won't be a problem...
> *


I know, I know! I'm gonna get on it!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 10:41 AM~6115793
> *KNIGHTSTALKER is writing a novel and shit..............
> *


NAH JUST ON MY PDA AT WORK... SO IT TAKES A WHILE TO REPLY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 12:28 PM~6116008
> *NAH JUST ON MY PDA AT WORK... SO IT TAKES A WHILE TO REPLY
> *



man I started all that shit bout writing novels and shit jen's tryin to take over since I haven't been here in a while, I'll have to take spy pics of my garage, hehehehehe... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: KNIGHTSTALKER YOU THE MAN THOSE PIC'S WERE FIRME KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

tight pics knightstalker. i was at the show. it was our 2nd year attending and the show is getting bigger. i own the sky blue 62 with the skeletons. Royal Fantasies Car Club. Arizona Chapter.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2006, 11:40 AM~6116066
> *man I started all that shit bout writing novels and shit jen's tryin to take over since I haven't been here in a while, I'll have to take spy pics of my garage, hehehehehe... :biggrin:
> *


SID went MIA for a minute! I thought you forgot us!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

what up az


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 11:15 AM~6116280
> *what up az
> *


'Sup!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 6 2006, 10:20 AM~6115676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: SHIT I WISH!! THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS JEN...


OH AND WHEN IS HUERO OR LEONARD DA VINCI GONNA BE AT THE SHOP? I NEED TO GO TALK BUSINESS WITH THEM


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 12:55 PM~6116155
> *SID went MIA for a minute!  I thought you forgot us!
> *



Yeah I used to know this girl named mia, lol. Shit im still here! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2006, 12:43 PM~6116497
> *Yeah I used to know this girl named mia, lol. Shit im still here!  :biggrin:
> *


How's work?? You still slangin for Checkers??? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up Jen. :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 12:51 PM~6116562
> *What's up Jen. :wave:
> *


Hey Nate! :wave: :wave: 

My order is on the way. I got some good stuff coming!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 12:52 PM~6116572
> *Hey Nate! :wave:  :wave:
> 
> My order is on the way.  I got some good stuff coming!
> *


That's good because my list is getting bigger!!! 

Call me when it gets in!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 6 2006, 11:41 AM~6116077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thx homie... You got a badass deuce... Glad you liked the pics...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 12:42 PM~6116490
> *:dunno: WTF?
> :biggrin: SHIT I WISH!!  THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS JEN...
> OH AND WHEN IS HUERO OR LEONARD DA VINCI GONNA BE AT THE SHOP? I NEED TO GO TALK BUSINESS WITH THEM
> *


They're both here right now!

LIL PHX....I'll hit you up soon!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 01:04 PM~6116663
> *thanks ms. player... :biggrin: hey where's ur primo Trouble at?
> Thx homie... You got a badass deuce... Glad you liked the pics...
> *


Don't know haven't heard from him..I guess he is MIA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 01:17 PM~6116743
> *They're both here right now!
> 
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 6 2006, 09:08 AM~6115253
> *WHO IS GOING TO THE MI VIDA PICNIC IN CASA GRANDE THIS SATURDAY???
> *


I am gonna go.  Unless my boss tries to make me go to work :angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Wha sappening AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 6 2006, 02:41 PM~6117513
> *I am gonna go.   Unless my boss tries to make me go to work :angry:
> *



SHIT I GOTTA WORK :banghead: .. THAT'S WHY I AIN'T GOING.. BUT I'LL BE AT *SONICS* FOR SURE... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 6 2006, 02:43 PM~6117534
> *Wha sappening AZ :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 01:48 PM~6116534
> *How's work??  You still slangin for Checkers??? :biggrin:
> *



Work is aight still on the internet at work as you can tell.

What sonic you guys talking bout? 7th and McDowell?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2006, 03:07 PM~6117703
> *Work is aight still on the internet at work as you can tell.
> 
> What sonic you guys talking bout? 7th and McDowell?
> *



:nono: Damn sidi.. gotta catch you up on a lot of shit homie! :biggrin:


*51st Ave & Baseline... 

SATURDAY NIGHTS AROUND 8PM... WHICH USUALLY MEANS 9-10PM... :biggrin: *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 04:10 PM~6117726
> *:nono: Damn sidi.. gotta catch you up on a lot of shit homie! :biggrin:
> 51st Ave & Baseline...
> 
> ...



I'll roll up on the bike cause the 67 and the monte aint ready... whoops did I say that, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2006, 03:16 PM~6117779
> *I'll roll up on the bike cause the 67 and the monte aint ready... whoops did I say that, lol.
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:   :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

blablablablabllablalblbalblalblablalblalbalblablah! :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 12:42 PM~6116490
> *:dunno: WTF?
> 
> *


I'm still waiting for the video!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

HI AZ ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2006, 03:24 PM~6117844
> *I'm still waiting for the video!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



OH is that why i'm getting taken off the xmas list? :dunno:


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 03:29 PM~6117873
> *OH is that why i'm getting taken off the xmas list? :dunno:
> :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


YES FUCKER........ FIRST YOU SHOW US VIDEOS AND WHEN WE GET USED TO THEM YOU STOP :angry: :nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> what up wit the S.D. pics





> APURATE BUEY





> shit had to post something since my friend "KNIGHTSTALKER" is slackin





> Post em up!!!
> 
> I've been waiting all day...





> x2





> LOL! I was just playing! Post them!





> Well? pics please





> quit being a chon-cho...and post them!





> still no pics.. :thumbsdown:





> No pics is bad for AZ SIDE





> :angry: JUST POST THEM .





> where did KNIGHTSTALKER go





> Hey Knightstalker, I noticed you're always uploading some nice shots. You should just get your own server space. Let know if you need help with that, I can give some links to some of the hosting services I use.





> :thumbsup:





> PICs were tight KNIGHTSTALKER!!!
> 
> JOHNNIE's PIMPIN :cheesy:





> Oh yeah the pics were worth the wait!
> Tell Johnnie I wanna put my order in for the next DVD already.LOL





> Damn Lifestyle CC is showing strong! Well worth the trip huh Knightstalker! :0





> man i really want to get the lincoln on the road
> 
> great pics knightstalker





> KNIGHTSTALKER, YOUR A BADASS!!!!! REALLY NICE PICS BROTHA, LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin: , YOULL NEVER BE A "NUTSWINGER" CAUSE YOUR APART OF OUR TEAM JOHNNY CANT DO IT BY HIMSELF, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP WE APRECIATE IT, ANY BRO OF JOHNNYS IS MY BRO TOO, HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON! REALLY BRO THANKS





> HEY GOOD PICS KNIGHTSTALKER GLAD TO SEE YOU WERENT TALK SHIT LIKE MY FRIENDS WERE :biggrin:





> nice pics KNIGHTSTALKER..........................................
> about fucken time shit!!! :biggrin:





> Damn Knightstalker, te aventastes carnal, those pics were tight, almost felt like I wuz there :biggrin: :biggrin: ..........Good Job!!!!!!





> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight pics :biggrin:





> PS- Nice pics Knightstalker :biggrin:





> Nice Pic K.S! :thumbsup:





> Nice pics Nightstalker!





> x10000000000000 you got down with that shit homie





> knightstalker those are great pics.........keep up da good work





> Nice pics knightstalker





> Damn, KNIGHTSTALKER.....your pics are da bomb!! I think you should consider changing careers!





> KNIGHTSTALKER YOU THE MAN THOSE PIC'S WERE FIRME KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...





> tight pics knightstalker. i was at the show. it was our 2nd year attending and the show is getting bigger. i own the sky blue 62 with the skeletons. Royal Fantasies Car Club. Arizona Chapter.





DAMN.. CAN'T THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH FOR ALL THE REPLIES... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2006, 03:32 PM~6117894
> *YES FUCKER........ FIRST YOU SHOW US VIDEOS AND WHEN WE GET USED TO THEM YOU STOP :angry:  :nono:
> *



I was gonna put something... but nah... i'll see what i can do homie


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Wus up my A.Z gente?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

dang ruben that's some fucked up quoting, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2006, 03:42 PM~6117959
> *dang ruben that's some fucked up quoting, lol.
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

HOW LATE IS THE BIKE SHOP OPEN? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 6 2006, 02:55 PM~6118041
> *HOW LATE IS THE BIKE SHOP OPEN? :biggrin:
> *


I don't know ask Jen. :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 6 2006, 03:55 PM~6118041
> *HOW LATE IS THE BIKE SHOP OPEN? :biggrin:
> *


I have to leave at 4:30 today, but I'm here tomorrow til 6, and Friday til like 8.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2006, 03:56 PM~6118047
> *I don't know ask Jen. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 6 2006, 02:57 PM~6118052
> *I have to leave at 4:30 today, but I'm here tomorrow til 6, and Friday til like 8.
> *


Friday til 8:00? Tell him to bring the Coronas!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

has anyone seen james a.k.a isprayppg?


tell him to give me a call at work someone please


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SOME PICS FROM CHICANO PARK IN SD* 

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup trouble? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THEM PIC'S ARE CLEAN IVE BEEN THERE SEVEAL TIMES AND EVERY TIME YOU SEE SOMETHING NEW!!! THAT'S THE CALTURA OF ALL ARE RAZA ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT NOW OR CARE TO STUDY ARE CALTURA AND HOW WE BEGIN......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up johnny? you going to Casa Grande this weekend?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 6 2006, 06:14 PM~6118924
> *What up johnny? you going to Casa Grande this weekend?
> *


*Hey Brother...Yes I will be there with a STREETSTARS booth and filming the show up close an personal!!*


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HERE'S A PIC OF MY BACK A TRIBUTE TO ARE CALTURA ........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 03:39 PM~6117930
> *I was gonna put something... but nah... i'll see what i can do homie
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 6 2006, 06:46 PM~6119125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

wut up AZ :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up :biggrin: new page


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

A KNIGHTSTALKER NICE PICS OF CHICANO PARK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 6 2006, 06:06 PM~6118862
> *THEM PIC'S ARE CLEAN IVE BEEN THERE SEVEAL TIMES AND EVERY TIME YOU SEE SOMETHING NEW!!! THAT'S THE CALTURA OF ALL ARE RAZA ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT NOW OR CARE TO STUDY ARE CALTURA AND HOW WE BEGIN......
> *



Gracias big homie.. and goddamn.... that's a bad tat you got... :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NICE PIC'S HOMIE "CARNALISIMO" THAT'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 6 2006, 07:07 PM~6119287
> *A KNIGHTSTALKER NICE PICS OF CHICANO PARK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thx homie...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave: WHATS UP TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN THE BIG '' M ''


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 6 2006, 07:20 PM~6119384
> *NICE PIC'S HOMIE "CARNALISIMO" THAT'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT
> *



 HELL YEAH HOMIE... CARNALISMO, CHICANISMO, JUST PLAIN RAZA...

BEING OUT THERE WITH JOHNNY GAVE A NEW PERSPECTIVE... I'M GLAD I GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO GO OUT THERE WITH HIM AND SEE ALL THAT HISTORY... 


CAN'T WAIT FOR MY CHANCE TO TAKE A LIL L.A. TRIP/TOUR :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 08:25 PM~6119421
> * HELL YEAH HOMIE... CARNALISMO, CHICANISMO, JUST PLAIN RAZA...
> 
> BEING OUT THERE WITH JOHNNY GAVE A NEW PERSPECTIVE... I'M GLAD I GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO GO OUT THERE WITH HIM AND SEE ALL THAT HISTORY...
> ...


HELL YA THAT'S COOL HOMIE A TOUR THREW E.L.A TO S.D ,WHITTIER ALL THE HOT SPOT'S :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 6 2006, 07:21 PM~6119394
> *:wave: WHATS UP TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN THE BIG '' M ''
> *


WHAT IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN FOR FRIDAY DIRTY WE DOING IT OR WHAT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 6 2006, 06:35 PM~6119087
> *Hey Brother...Yes I will be there with a STREETSTARS booth and filming the show up close an personal!!
> *


HEY JOHNNY ARE YOU GOING TO BE FILMING AT THE CAR SHOW IN SUPERIOR AZ ON SEPT THE 16TH.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 6 2006, 07:40 PM~6119536
> *HEY JOHNNY ARE YOU GOING TO BE FILMING AT THE CAR SHOW IN SUPERIOR AZ ON SEPT THE 16TH.
> *


STREET STARS IS GONNA BE THERE HOMIE... FILMING AND SNAPPIN PICS...  

THAT FOOL IS * DRIVING HIS RIVI* TO SUPERIOR... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 6 2006, 07:40 PM~6119536
> *HEY JOHNNY ARE YOU GOING TO BE FILMING AT THE CAR SHOW IN SUPERIOR AZ ON SEPT THE 16TH.
> *


where's that... i didn't hear nothin' about that show... you got a flyer for it?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 6 2006, 07:40 PM~6119536
> *HEY JOHNNY ARE YOU GOING TO BE FILMING AT THE CAR SHOW IN SUPERIOR AZ ON SEPT THE 16TH.
> *


yes I will be there for sure....I have to contact the promoters to get the ok...but I will be there for sure! Do you have a ride that you would like featured?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*A REMINDER TO ALL RIDERS OUT THERE. I HAVE A SHIPMENT IN OF DVDS!!! IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ORDER ONE PLEASE CALL ME AT 602-760-6969! 

IF YOU HAVE A RIDE THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE FEATURED GIVE ME A CALL AND WE CAN DISCUSS FEATURE OPTIONS!*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 07:45 PM~6119581
> *where's that... i didn't hear nothin' about that show... you got a flyer for it?
> *


look in shows& events.look in " Post all AZ Shows"


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey ruben i got the gallery of your pics set up on the site... it took me all day at work cause i had to resize and make thumbnail versions, but it came out nice... all 250 fuckin pictures... you're a shutter-happy mother fucker... pero keep it up fool!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 07:44 PM~6119574
> *STREET STARS IS GONNA BE THERE HOMIE... FILMING AND SNAPPIN PICS...
> 
> THAT FOOL IS  DRIVING HIS RIVI TO SUPERIOR... :0  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE I'LL BE THERE TOO I'M DRIVING MY BIGBODY ALL THE WAY FROM L.A. MY COUSIN TOLD ME ABOUT THIS SHOW SO SINCE I'LL BE IN PHX FOR THAT WEEKEND VISITING THE FAMILY I GUESS I'LL GO CHECK OUT A CAR SHOW AND PICK UP A STRRET STARS VIDEO.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 6 2006, 07:45 PM~6119586
> *yes I will be there for sure....I have to contact the promoters to get the ok...but I will be there for sure! Do you have a ride that you would like featured?
> *


HERE IS A CONTACT NUMBER FOR YOU JOHNNY I GOT IT OFF THE FLYER 928 701 7670 ASK FOR MIKE OR 928 719 5014 ASK FOR GOODIE THE CLUB THAT IS THROWING THE SHOW IS UNITED CAR CLUB. AS FAR AS MY CAR BEING FEATURED THAT WOULD BE COOL IT'S A 96 BIGBODY CADI CANDY PAINT LIFTED TWO PUMPS IT WILL BE AT THE SHOW HOPE TOO SEE YOU GUY'S THERE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 07:48 PM~6119613
> *hey ruben i got the gallery of your pics set up on the site... it took me all day at work cause i had to resize and make thumbnail versions, but it came out nice... all 250 fuckin pictures... you're a shutter-happy mother fucker... pero keep it up fool!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*EY RICKY... THAT SHIT CAME OUT GOOD HOMIE * 


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 08:56 PM~6120129
> *EY RICKY... THAT SHIT CAME OUT GOOD HOMIE
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks fool... with our powers combined... ha ha... just kidding, pero captain planet was pretty gangster, no?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 6 2006, 06:45 PM~6119586
> *yes I will be there for sure....I have to contact the promoters to get the ok...but I will be there for sure! Do you have a ride that you would like featured?
> *


Phoenix Riderz will be there!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna take my SS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 08:58 PM~6120158
> *thanks fool... with our powers combined... ha ha... just kidding, pero captain planet was pretty gangster, no?
> *



:0 hahaha this muthafucka said captain planet!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:







but en serio... yeah homie combined the site would have a lot of tight content...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 08:01 PM~6120178
> *:0 hahaha this muthafucka said captain planet!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey "meathead" what site are you guys talking about?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2006, 09:00 PM~6120173
> *Phoenix Riderz will be there!!!!!!!!!  I'm gonna take my SS!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2006, 09:11 PM~6120283
> *Thanks!!!
> 
> That site is bad ass!  Keep it up I.K. Rico!
> *



Hey Art... how bout a Phoenix Riderz.com website? :dunno: :0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 09:01 PM~6120178
> *:0 hahaha this muthafucka said captain planet!
> 
> but en serio... yeah homie combined the site would have a lot of tight content...
> *


that's what i'm sayin' fool... i'm down, it looks like you're down... pues let's do it...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 09:18 PM~6120342
> *that's what i'm sayin' fool... i'm down, it looks like you're down... pues let's do it...
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2006, 09:11 PM~6120283
> *Thanks!!!
> 
> That site is bad ass!  Keep it up I.K. Rico!
> *


Thanks fool... when you want me to put your car on there? That's all i need is the content homie... car clubs too,


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 08:15 PM~6120320
> *Hey Art... how bout a Phoenix Riderz.com website? :dunno: :0
> *


Fuckin true boozer I mean Tru Cruiser was supposed to hook that up :uh: I'm not sure when though?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 08:21 PM~6120364
> *Thanks fool... when you want me to put your car on there? That's all i need is the content homie... car clubs too,
> *


Whenever Loco! Knightstalker took some good pics of our rides a few weeks ago at the sonics. You can jack any of our pics from our tred in post your rides! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 09:21 PM~6120364
> *Thanks fool... when you want me to put your car on there? That's all i need is the content homie... car clubs too,
> *



my car is "coming soon to a carshow near you"... meaning it's still not done... soo... we'll hold off on that...  


but i got plenty of shots of alot of the clubs here in az :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2006, 09:23 PM~6120389
> *Whenever Loco!  Knightstalker took some good pics of our rides a few weeks ago at the sonics.  You can jack any of our pics from our tred in post your rides! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 09:27 PM~6120416
> *my car is "coming soon to a carshow near you"... meaning it's still not done... soo... we'll hold off on that...
> but i got plenty of shots of alot of the clubs here in az :dunno:
> *


What type of car are you building?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 6 2006, 09:30 PM~6120447
> *What type of car are you building?
> *




























Old pics.. but an 83 fleetwood d'elegance.... read my sig...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 09:35 PM~6120489
> *Old pics.. but an 83 fleetwood d'elegance.... read my sig...
> *


Good stuff, I'm a big fan of Cadillacs. I've had two in the past. A 1950 and a 1960. A couple of weeks ago I was very tempted to buy up another 1950 Caddy Coupe. But I told myself I better finish this 64 before I pick up anything else.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

when are you gonna start it?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I.K Rico, I just saw your portfolio. Keep at it. You have some good student projects in there.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 6 2006, 09:45 PM~6120538
> *I.K Rico, I just saw your portfolio.  Keep at it.  You have some good student projects in there.
> *


gracias homie... my portfolio is kinda old but i did a couple things in there that i liked... i will be updating it soon because i have at least three new sites i'ma be doing plus LowridingUnderground... busy busy...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 6 2006, 09:42 PM~6120526
> *Good stuff, I'm a big fan of Cadillacs.  I've had two in the past.  A 1950 and a 1960.  A couple of weeks ago I was very tempted to be up another 1950 Caddy Coupe.  But I told myself I better finish this 64 before I pick up anything else.
> *



I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN... MY COUSIN IS OFFERING ME HIS BIGBODY LAC FOR A GOOD PRICE... PLUS I JUST GOT A LINE ON ANOTHER FLEETWOOD 2DOOR... :0 


BUT I GOTTA FINISH THIS SHIT FIRST...

GOTTA BEAT MY BROTHER... HE GOT AN 83 COUPE D'ELEGANCE RECENTLY :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 6 2006, 09:43 PM~6120531
> *when are you gonna start it?
> *



ALREADY IN PROCESS :0


GOTTA BEAT MY BROTHER TO IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I THINK I'MA CRASH OUT... HOPE YOU GUYS LIKED THE PICS...


IT WAS A BITCH PUTTING THEM UP... :biggrin:








OH AND IF ANYONE WANTS TO KICK IT TOMORROW... MY GIRL INVITED A BUNCH OF FRIENDS OVER TO EAT DINNER AT UNO'S AT THE AZ CENTER... PM ME... LET'S HAVE A CORONA FOR MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW...


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP AT THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW ON THE 16TH SO WHO'S TAKING THERE HOPPERS.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pics of Chicano Park Knightstalker you came through again brotha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER AKA RUBEN 











24YEARS OLD YOU UP THERE NOW LMAO


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER AKA RUBEN 











24YEARS OLD YOU UP THERE NOW LMAO


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER AKA RUBEN 











24YEARS OLD YOU UP THERE NOW LMAO


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER AKA RUBEN 











24YEARS OLD YOU UP THERE NOW LMAO

OK ILL LEAVE YOU AT 4 I WONT PUT THE REST OF THE 20 YOU ARE LMAO


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL! HAPPY B-DAY FOOL!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96+Sep 7 2006, 12:16 AM~6121422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX BIG HOMIE...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

i guess u havent seen the topic i made just for you or how bout you check out your myspace hehe


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

HAPPY BDAY KNIGHTSTALKER, GOOD PICS DOGGY!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 7 2006, 06:55 AM~6122281
> *HAPPY BDAY KNIGHTSTALKER, GOOD PICS DOGGY!
> *


  THX HOMIE...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2006, 09:23 PM~6120815
> *I THINK I'MA CRASH OUT... HOPE YOU GUYS LIKED THE PICS...
> IT WAS A BITCH PUTTING THEM UP... :biggrin:
> OH AND IF ANYONE WANTS TO KICK IT TOMORROW... MY GIRL INVITED A BUNCH OF FRIENDS OVER TO EAT DINNER AT UNO'S AT THE AZ CENTER... PM ME... LET'S HAVE A CORONA FOR MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW...
> *


Happy B-day!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

BEN WHEN YOU GET IN SEND ME THAT LOGO :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

....................OH AND
HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

happy b-day "knightstalker" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 7 2006, 08:20 AM~6122682
> *....................OH AND
> SERIOUSLY IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME DOWN TONIGHT AND HAVE A COUPLE BEERS AND SOME PIZZA TO CELEBRATE YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY "knightstalker" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 7 2006, 09:29 AM~6123027
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY "knightstalker"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THX CHANO...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6123200
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE MAGS AND HAPPY B DAY TO THE STALKER DUDE, HAHAHA.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Sep 7 2006, 10:18 AM~6123290
> *THANKS FOR THE MAGS AND HAPPY B DAY TO THE STALKER DUDE, HAHAHA.
> *


Where's my Starbucks????? :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 7 2006, 08:20 AM~6122682
> *....................OH AND
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:
> *


x2 happy bday ese


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6123200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: STALKER DUDE  :biggrin: HEY WYNER HOW BOUT SOME DISCOUNTED TAT WORK SINCE IT'S MY BDAY?? :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Sep 7 2006, 07:41 AM~6122787
> *happy b-day  "knightstalker" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Queer!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 7 2006, 10:01 AM~6123574
> *Queer!!!!!!!
> *


I mean TRu Cruiser is a "Queer"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 09:29 AM~6123023
> *THANK YOU VANESSA.. :biggrin: YOU WANNA JOIN US AT UNO'S TONIGHT? :dunno:
> *


  I GOTTA GO TO WORK :thumbsdown: I MISSED MY SISTER'S BIRTHDAY DINNER LAST NIGHT TOO!!! :angry: 
BUT HAVE FUN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 7 2006, 11:02 AM~6123581
> *I mean TRu Cruiser is a "Queer"!!!!!!!!!
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:
me---> :twak: <----art buck


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mr. Knight....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toker602+Sep 7 2006, 10:59 AM~6123560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THX HOMIE...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Knight-rider.....I mean Knightstalker.......LOL....Don't know why I just thought about that and it cracked me up!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 7 2006, 11:17 AM~6123692
> *  I GOTTA GO TO WORK :thumbsdown: I MISSED MY SISTER'S BIRTHDAY DINNER LAST NIGHT TOO!!! :angry:
> BUT HAVE FUN!!! :biggrin:
> *



IT'S OK... SHIT I'M AT WORK TOO  

BUT I GET OFF EARLY SO IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 7 2006, 12:08 PM~6124030
> *Knight-rider.....I mean Knightstalker.......LOL....Don't know why I just thought about that and it cracked me up!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: I NEEED TO CHANGE MY NAME... 




NAH... I LIKE THE WAY IT SOUNDS... I WAS LISTENIN TO A SONG WHEN I SIGNED UP FOR THIS SHIT 4 YEARS AGO... :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THIS WILL MAKE YOUR DAY!!!
HAVE A GOOD ONE AND REMEMBER DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 12:20 PM~6124098
> *:biggrin: I NEEED TO CHANGE MY NAME...
> NAH... I LIKE THE WAY IT SOUNDS... I WAS LISTENIN TO A SONG WHEN I SIGNED UP FOR THIS SHIT 4 YEARS AGO... :0
> *


It just popped in my head and cracked me up! I can't help it!! :biggrin: 


It reminds me of a scary movie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 12:38 PM~6124231
> *THIS WILL MAKE YOUR DAY!!!
> HAVE A GOOD ONE AND REMEMBER DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> ...


That would be a good birthday present


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Happy birthday dogg and you better wear a helmet tonight cause I think your in for a beating *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda ben!?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 7 2006, 01:08 PM~6124451
> *que onda ben!?
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 12:30 PM~6124170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

DAM RUBEN ALWAYS GOT TO BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION MAKES ME SICK :biggrin: J/K HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

AZ. HAVE TWO WATERMAN DUMPS IF ANYONE NEEDS SOME P.M. ME



FELIZ CUMPILANOS STALKER(THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT)


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 7 2006, 01:17 PM~6124526
> *DAM RUBEN ALWAYS GOT TO BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION MAKES ME SICK :biggrin: J/K HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> *




Thats what i said he never gives me attention haha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 7 2006, 01:02 PM~6124412
> *That would be a good birthday present
> *



Hey Hey :twak: :buttkick: :nono: Im all he gets lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 7 2006, 12:38 PM~6124231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck thaaattt!!!! :guns: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 01:22 PM~6124564
> *Thats what i said he never gives me attention haha
> *


SORRY I DIDN'T MEAN NO DISRESPECT WITH THAT PIC BUT YOU KNOW HOW MEN ARE A PIC LIKE THAT WILL KEEP THEM SMILING ALL DAY LONG EVEN IF IT'S NOT THEIR BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Nah it's cool im not like other girls that get mad over that shit shit she is a pretty girl lol just needs alil more on the back side haha :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Sep 7 2006, 01:17 PM~6124526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SO YOU GONNA BE IN AN OUTFIT LIKE THAT WHEN I GET HOME? :0 :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 01:44 PM~6124685
> *:biggrin:  SO YOU GONNA BE IN AN OUTFIT LIKE THAT WHEN I GET HOME?  :0  :tongue:  :cheesy:
> *



YOU HAD THAT THIS MORNING DID YOU FORGET


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 01:42 PM~6124672
> *Nah it's cool im not like other girls that get mad over that shit shit she is a pretty girl lol just needs alil more on the back side haha  :biggrin:
> *



COOL SHIT I GUESS I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT DON'T TRIP ON STUPID SHIT..LOL I JUST DIDN'T WANT TO DISRESPECT YOU ..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 01:45 PM~6124694
> *COOL SHIT I GUESS I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT DON'T TRIP ON STUPID SHIT..LOL I JUST DIDN'T WANT TO DISRESPECT YOU ..
> *


Nah no disresepect taken :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 01:46 PM~6124700
> *Nah no disresepect taken  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 01:24 PM~6124580
> *Hey Hey  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono: Im all he gets lol
> *


Thats what you think...........j/p :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 7 2006, 01:49 PM~6124717
> *Thats what you think...........j/p  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What u gonna take him home wit you????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 7 2006, 12:55 PM~6124365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE DON'T TRIP :biggrin: HER MENTALITY IS COMING FROM BEING RAISED BY AN O.G. LOWRIDER 

SO IT'S ALL GOOD... AT SHOWS I'LL BE TAKING PICTURES OF GIRLS AND SHE'LL BE PICKING THEM OUT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> DAM RUBEN ALWAYS GOT TO BE THE CENTER OF ATTENTION MAKES ME SICK :biggrin: J/K HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


thats what im talking about



> :biggrin: I THINK IT MADE BIG BENS DAY TOO!!!
> yes sir
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 01:50 PM~6124726
> *What u gonna take him home wit you????
> *


TO CLEAN MY RESTROOM THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 7 2006, 01:54 PM~6124749
> *HEY HEY HEY Keep that shit to yourselves :twak:
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OH WHERE, OH WHERE HAS MY LIL BLUE GONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 7 2006, 01:45 PM~6124693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 02:00 PM~6124810
> *:0 :biggrin:
> :twak:
> *


OOOOPS MY BAD!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THIS IS FOR YOU BEN DIDN'T WANT YOU TO FEEL LEFT OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 02:04 PM~6124843
> *THIS IS FOR YOU BEN DIDN'T WANT YOU TO FEEL LEFT OUT.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


know thats what i'm talking about, thanks homie.......now I feel like its my birthday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:I'll share with you Knightstalker :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 7 2006, 02:09 PM~6124889
> *know thats what i'm talking about, thanks homie.......now I feel like its my birthday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:I'll share with you Knightstalker :biggrin:
> *





lmao :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 02:11 PM~6124910
> *lmao  :biggrin:
> *


SEE WHAT I MEAN GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 7 2006, 02:09 PM~6124889
> *know thats what i'm talking about, thanks homie.......now I feel like its my birthday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:I'll share with you Knightstalker :biggrin:
> *



For your real b-day u gna be celebrating it wit danny and juan lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 02:12 PM~6124921
> *SEE WHAT I MEAN GIRL  :biggrin:
> *



I know...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Feliz sapo verde RUBEN! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TALK TO YOU ALL LATER RUBEN HAVE A GOOD ONE OK..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Have any of you guys seen Adam or Jai? or have they been on here lately?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 7 2006, 03:39 PM~6125085
> *Have any of you guys seen Adam or Jai? or have they been on here lately?
> *



Who du Fuk dis be?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"_Man everytime I see him I be like Fuk Hector"_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 7 2006, 02:09 PM~6124889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOOL...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP CUZ WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN AT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 02:47 PM~6125137
> *:thmbsup:
> :0 OH HELL NO.. THEM 3 FUCKERS TOGETHER IN ONE PLACE????
> THANKS FOOL...
> *



Yup its gonna be hell haha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 7 2006, 03:42 PM~6125105
> *Who du Fuk dis be?
> *



Dis be ur Daddy you cock sellin hoe! get on the corner where I had you fucker, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Trouble I bought a street fights movie called "westside" and chalio was on there with the black regal, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 7 2006, 02:43 PM~6125120
> *"Man everytime I see him I be like Fuk Hector"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

haha i just had to put this for your b-day knightstalker


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 03:48 PM~6125138
> *WHAT UP CUZ WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN AT
> *



HAHA I HAD A LONG LONG LONG ASS WEEKEND INSIDI BE KNOWING WUTT IM 
TALKIN BOUT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 03:16 PM~6125408
> *haha i just had to put this for your b-day knightstalker
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAPPY B-DAY.......BIG ROOOOOOOB


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 7 2006, 03:17 PM~6125425
> *HAHA I HAD A LONG LONG LONG ASS WEEKEND INSIDI BE KNOWING WUTT IM
> TALKIN BOUT
> *


DON'T TELL ME DON'T WANNA KNOW ESPECIALLY IF YOU GONNA GET IT WHEN YOU GET HOME.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

i had to share this i found it right now its funny as hell


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 7 2006, 04:17 PM~6125425
> *HAHA I HAD A LONG LONG LONG ASS WEEKEND INSIDI BE KNOWING WUTT IM
> TALKIN BOUT
> *



Strawberries and peaches, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 7 2006, 03:16 PM~6125408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 02:52 PM~6125756
> *:cheesy:
> :biggrin: Thx mikey...
> 
> ...


I still do not know how to double post


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 7 2006, 04:35 PM~6126059
> *I still do not know how to double post
> *



CLICK THE PLUS SIGN THAT SAYS QUOTE FOR ALL THE POSTS YOU WANNA REPLY TO.. THEN CLICK ADD REPLY AT THE BOTTOM...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 03:47 PM~6126153
> *CLICK THE PLUS SIGN THAT SAYS QUOTE FOR ALL THE POSTS YOU WANNA REPLY TO.. THEN CLICK ADD REPLY AT THE BOTTOM...
> *


Thanks and enjoy Dinner at Unos! I gotta another fooseball game to attend...another son on JV! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 7 2006, 04:50 PM~6126176
> *Thanks and enjoy Dinner at Unos!  I gotta another fooseball game to attend...another son on JV! :biggrin:
> *



I'LL HAVE ONE FOR YOU HOMIE... AND TELL UR SON TO GIVE EM HELL! KICK SOME ASS... :biggrin:  




*IF ANYONE WANNA ROLL... JUST SHOW UP... WE'LL BE THERE IN A LIL BIT... 


UNO'S AT THE AZ CENTER.. 3RD ST AND VAN BUREN*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 7 2006, 01:57 PM~6124780
> *OH WHERE, OH WHERE HAS MY LIL BLUE GONE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 7 2006, 03:16 PM~6125408
> *haha i just had to put this for your b-day knightstalker
> 
> 
> ...


hey where you get my picture from


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up blue? Where did everyone go? oh forgot they went to uno's


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:09 PM~6127005
> *What up blue? Where did everyone go? oh forgot they went to uno's
> *


whats going on how you been


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 7 2006, 07:09 PM~6127011
> *whats going on how you been
> *


I've been ok just chillin looking for another car totaled my 97 cadillac about 2 weeks ago. So how have you been?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HOP ON FRIDAY ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL 

CALLING ALL HOPPERS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:11 PM~6127022
> *I've been ok just chillin looking for another car totaled my 97 cadillac about 2 weeks ago. So how have you been?
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAR. BEEN GOOD IM LOOKING FOR ANOTHER CAR TOO. I SOLD OUT AND SOLD THEM ALL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 7 2006, 07:13 PM~6127048
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAR. BEEN GOOD IM LOOKING FOR ANOTHER CAR TOO. I SOLD OUT AND SOLD THEM ALL
> *


IT'S COOL I'VE HAD 3 CADILLACS ALREADY AND WRECKED THEM ALL..NOT MY FAULT BUT I THINK I AM GONNA BUY A TRUCK NOW...LOL NAW I PROBABLY END UP BUYING ANOTHER CADILLAC A 93-95 FLEETWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT BLUE TALK TO YOU TOMORROW.. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:22 PM~6127126
> *GOOD NIGHT BLUE TALK TO YOU TOMORROW.. :biggrin:
> *


nite


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 7 2006, 07:12 PM~6127030
> *HOP ON FRIDAY ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL
> 
> CALLING ALL HOPPERS
> *


for real  last Friday was kind of dead :angry:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

1994 fleetwood up for sale, 80k miles, black on black, black 14's.
Needs tires, clutch on ac compressor, and minor brake work. 
I am getting a new ride and the fleetwood has to go. Asking 5500 negoitable, needs to be gone by december. Pm me for details, i will take pics this weekend and post em. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy b-day Ruben :biggrin: wish I would have made it out to Uno's, but I barely logged on since last night, and barely seen it :angry: Hope you had a good time


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 7 2006, 09:15 PM~6127889
> * Happy b-day Ruben :biggrin: wish I would have made it out to Uno's, but I barely logged on since last night, and barely seen it :angry:  Hope you had a good time
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND ART BUCK TOO


















































OH YEA TROUBLE TOO


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 7 2006, 07:12 PM~6127030
> *HOP ON FRIDAY ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CARWASH ON CENTRAL
> 
> CALLING ALL HOPPERS
> *


What time, so I can charge up my batts...LMAO, SYYYKE


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey HAPPY B-DAY Ruben got the invite but sorry i couldnt make it , hope yoou had a good time!{FUCK Lots of work didnt get home till 2am}


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE?  WHERE IS EVERYONE? :biggrin: 
I HOPE EVERYONE GOT HOME SAFE FROM UNO'S


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 8 2006, 03:11 AM~6129436
> *Hey HAPPY B-DAY Ruben got the invite but sorry i couldnt make it , hope yoou had a good time!{FUCK Lots of work didnt get home till 2am}
> *



It's all good homie  :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Who is going to *CENTRAL* tonight... cause last week it was dead...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 8 2006, 08:13 AM~6130112
> *Who is going to CENTRAL tonight... cause last week it was dead...
> *


right here who else is going


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 8 2006, 08:13 AM~6130112
> *Who is going to CENTRAL tonight... cause last week it was dead...
> *



:biggrin: :wave: ill be there


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

O.G PLAYER MAN THE LITTLE PIC'S OF THE SUR 3CE THAT SHIT'S CLEAN HOME GIRL WHERE YOU DID YOU GET THEM? HOW DO YOU GET THEM................


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

whats up to all the az


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 8 2006, 09:38 AM~6130580
> *O.G PLAYER MAN THE LITTLE PIC'S OF THE SUR 3CE THAT SHIT'S CLEAN HOME GIRL WHERE YOU DID YOU GET THEM? HOW DO YOU GET THEM................
> *



I JUST FIND STUFF ON THE INTERNET AND MAKE MY OWN OR I GET THEM ON MYSPACE AND THEN ADD SHIT OF OWN AND MAKE MY BACKGROUNDS...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MADE THIS FOR PHOENIX RIDERS YESTERDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TO TROUBLE, ART BUCK, KNIGHTSTALKER, BIG BEN, IMPALA 1962 SS SLOW LANE, DIRTY SOUTH & BLUE 7...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2006, 11:06 AM~6130742
> *TO TROUBLE, ART BUCK, KNIGHTSTALKER, BIG BEN, IMPALA 1962 SS SLOW LANE, DIRTY SOUTH & BLUE 7...
> 
> 
> ...


whoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 8 2006, 11:14 AM~6130797
> *whoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2006, 10:46 AM~6130625
> *I JUST FIND STUFF ON THE INTERNET AND MAKE MY OWN OR I GET THEM  ON MYSPACE AND THEN ADD  SHIT  OF OWN AND MAKE MY BACKGROUNDS...
> *


that's clean you get down if you get any more sur 13 pic's can you p.m me .


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2006, 09:06 AM~6130742
> *TO TROUBLE, ART BUCK, KNIGHTSTALKER, BIG BEN, IMPALA 1962 SS SLOW LANE, DIRTY SOUTH & BLUE 7...
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah BABY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey Art, did you get that stuff for me or what? if you can get it to me early today i can put it up for you... if not then i won't be able to put it up til monday...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 8 2006, 10:18 AM~6130816
> *that's clean you get down if you get any more sur 13 pic's can you p.m me .
> *


CLICK ON MY HOMEPAGE AT THE BOTTOM  
I HAVE SOME UP ON MYSPACE JUST CLICK AND SAVE THEM AND I WILL PM YOU THE OTHERS I HAVE DOWNLOADED


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2006, 10:06 AM~6130742
> *TO TROUBLE, ART BUCK, KNIGHTSTALKER, BIG BEN, IMPALA 1962 SS SLOW LANE, DIRTY SOUTH & BLUE 7...
> 
> 
> ...


there you go again, thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey ben you going to CENTRAL tonight?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 8 2006, 11:51 AM~6131312
> *there you go again, thanks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME..  
JUST WANT YOU GUYS TO STAY FOCUSED AT WORK... :biggrin: 
WELL HAVE A GOOD ONE..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 09:21 AM~6130483
> *:biggrin:  :wave: ill be there
> *



:scrutinize: WHO'S TAKING YOU? :0 

































J/K... I'LL BE THERE TONIGHT AT


*CENTRAL*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2006, 10:06 AM~6130742
> *TO TROUBLE, ART BUCK, KNIGHTSTALKER, BIG BEN, IMPALA 1962 SS SLOW LANE, DIRTY SOUTH & BLUE 7...
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

What time is everyone going out there tonight?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*CRUISE ON SOUTH CENTRAL TONIGHT, JOTO EL QUE NO VENGA *: AT 8:00, 9:00PM THE LATEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 8 2006, 11:52 AM~6131327
> *hey ben you going to CENTRAL tonight?
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ill be there around 9 ready to hop who ever :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 8 2006, 04:36 PM~6133271
> *ill be there around 9 ready to hop who ever :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 8 2006, 05:36 PM~6133271
> *ill be there around 9 ready to hop who ever :biggrin:
> *


what you bring'n double.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2006, 01:16 PM~6131953
> *:scrutinize: WHO'S TAKING YOU?  :0
> J/K... I'LL BE THERE TONIGHT AT
> CENTRAL
> *



MY DAMN SELF BLAH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 05:47 PM~6133582
> *MY DAMN SELF BLAH
> *




:wave: BYE THEN... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2006, 05:54 PM~6133622
> *:wave: BYE THEN...  :biggrin:
> *



KEEP IT UP :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

FOR ALL YOU OLDIES LOVERS WE LOST ONE...



RIP HUGGY BOY

Body: To Sad Eyes in East L.A.
Death of an Earth Angel, Dick Huggy Boy Hugg, 1928-2006
he died August 30, 2006

Its a cliché to say eras end with the passing away of an icon, but the death of longtime Los Angeles radio personality Huggy Boy last week at age 78 is the real deal. Along with friendly rival Art Laboe, the man born Dick Hugg kept the flame of Southern California R&B oldies roaring decades after other radio stations dropped the genre. But while Laboe was the shrewd businessman who made a fortune through coining the term oldies but goodies and hosting the syndicated Killer Oldies radio show, it was the lanky, honey-voiced Huggy Boy who attracted a fanatical following through his hometown boosterism (check out his voiced cameo on Born in East L.A.). It was he who never met a remote broadcast he didnt like, who showcased local bands on radio and the television program The Huggy Boy Show, who once crowned the respective homecoming queens of Garfield and Roosevelt Highs during their annual football battle.

Huggy Boys call-in shows on various stations but most memorably on KRLA, where he started a 14-year run in 1983 became a communal salon for Southern California Chicanos, a living museum where Huggy Boy shot the shit with three generations of listeners and everyone eventually dedicated Angel Baby to La Sad Eyes in Tustin. It wasnt by accident that Huggy Boys most devoted fans were Mexican-Americans. In 1998s Land of a Thousand Dances: Chicano Rock n Roll From Southern California, Huggy Boy recounted that a radio station manager advised him to stick with Mexicans, to which Huggy Boy replied, There will be more Mexicans than whites [in Southern California] in 20 years.

But Huggy Boy wasnt an opportunist he knew that Mexican-Americans were the last ethnic group in Southern California to share his zeal for the doo-*** sounds of local African-American R&B acts such as the Penguins, Brenton Wood, Don Julian and the Meadowlarks, and the vibrant Eastside sound of Cannibal and the Headhunters and Thee Midniters. Personalities like me, Rodney [Bingenheimer], Laboe we get an audience, we keep it, Huggy Boy told the L.A. Weekly in 2000. We know what they want, and they know where to find us. As long as thats the case, Ill be here.

It was this Mexican-American audience that kept Huggy Boys ratings strong through the decades, and mourned after KRLA unceremoniously fired Huggy Boy in 1998 and switched to a conservative-talk format. We followed Huggy Boy that year to oldies behemoth KRTH-FM 101.1, but it wasnt the same. While K-Earth knew better than to saddle Huggy Boy with Beach Boys and My Girl, its limited playlist meant Huggy Boy could no longer spin obscure gems. He left K-Earth in 2002, spending his last years with Chicano authors eager to sit at the feet of their radio god. And the jams Huggy Boy sent out to thousands of lovelorn, grateful listeners for so many years havent aired on 


:tears:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ siders? Where is everyone at?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 8 2006, 07:00 PM~6134099
> *What up AZ siders? Where is everyone at?
> *



EVERY ONE IS GETTIN READY FOR THE CRUISE TONIGHT ON BASELINE AND CENTRAL AT 8 MEXICAN TIME 9 HAHA


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 07:02 PM~6134119
> *EVERY ONE IS GETTIN READY FOR THE CRUISE TONIGHT ON BASELINE AND CENTRAL AT 8 MEXICAN TIME 9 HAHA
> *


I hope it gets packed tonight


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 8 2006, 07:05 PM~6134136
> *I hope it gets packed tonight
> *




It usally does


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 07:07 PM~6134148
> *It usally does
> *


not last Friday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 06:56 PM~6134062
> *FOR ALL YOU OLDIES LOVERS WE LOST ONE...
> 
> RIP HUGGY BOY
> ...



R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

*Ok i need it to be let out... now that things are getting off the ground and things are starting to roll wit this lowriding scene... RUMORS are being started as well.. im seein it wit these groupies that are starting to show up.. this is an event to have fun not to be running youre mouth to someone sayin ppl are talking shit about them when they arent, and im seein this with the girls if you know you have a big mouth please leave it at home or dont come around at all.. we had an incident tonight where some girl was talking shit to other ppl sayin knightstalker was saying bad things about them ok for one this girl had no clue who we were or knew what was going on she just heard a bit of it and ran her mouth.. this is not what we are about and its going too good for things to mess up now so all i wanna say is if you wanna come out and chill wit us great but if you gonna run your mouth or dogg ppl and have attitudude thinking you are the shit and run the show stay home or if your lady cant keep her mouth shut then put her in check and if you cant do that keep her ass AT HOME!!!! :biggrin: now lets get back to our lifestlye and have some damn fun... *


*See everyone at SONICS tomorrow night :cheesy: *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 03:49 AM~6136072
> *Ok i need it to be let out... now that things are getting off the ground and things are starting to roll wit this lowriding scene... RUMORS are being started as well..  im seein it wit these groupies that are starting to show up.. this is an event to have fun not to be running youre mouth to someone sayin ppl are talking shit about them when they arent, and im seein this with the girls if you know you have a big mouth please leave it at home or dont come around at all.. we had an incident tonight where some girl was talking shit to other ppl sayin knightstalker was saying bad things about them ok for one this girl had no clue who we were or knew what was going on she just heard a bit of it and ran her mouth.. this is not what we are about and its going too good for things to mess up now so all i wanna say is if you wanna come out and chill wit us great but if you gonna run your mouth or dogg ppl and have attitudude thinking you are the shit and run the show stay home or if your lady cant keep her mouth shut then put her in check and if you cant do that keep her ass AT HOME!!!!  :biggrin: now lets get back to our lifestlye and have some damn fun...
> See everyone at SONICS tomorrow night  :cheesy:
> *


x2 well said


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 8 2006, 05:36 PM~6133271
> *ill be there around 9 ready to hop who ever :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 8 2006, 05:36 PM~6133271
> *ill be there around 9 ready to hop who ever :biggrin:
> *


WAS THERE AT 9 I DIDNT SEE YOU HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 03:49 AM~6136072
> *Ok i need it to be let out... now that things are getting off the ground and things are starting to roll wit this lowriding scene... RUMORS are being started as well..  im seein it wit these groupies that are starting to show up.. this is an event to have fun not to be running youre mouth to someone sayin ppl are talking shit about them when they arent, and im seein this with the girls if you know you have a big mouth please leave it at home or dont come around at all.. we had an incident tonight where some girl was talking shit to other ppl sayin knightstalker was saying bad things about them ok for one this girl had no clue who we were or knew what was going on she just heard a bit of it and ran her mouth.. this is not what we are about and its going too good for things to mess up now so all i wanna say is if you wanna come out and chill wit us great but if you gonna run your mouth or dogg ppl and have attitudude thinking you are the shit and run the show stay home or if your lady cant keep her mouth shut then put her in check and if you cant do that keep her ass AT HOME!!!!  :biggrin: now lets get back to our lifestlye and have some damn fun...
> See everyone at SONICS tomorrow night  :cheesy:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 03:49 AM~6136072
> *Ok i need it to be let out... now that things are getting off the ground and things are starting to roll wit this lowriding scene... RUMORS are being started as well..  im seein it wit these groupies that are starting to show up.. this is an event to have fun not to be running youre mouth to someone sayin ppl are talking shit about them when they arent, and im seein this with the girls if you know you have a big mouth please leave it at home or dont come around at all.. we had an incident tonight where some girl was talking shit to other ppl sayin knightstalker was saying bad things about them ok for one this girl had no clue who we were or knew what was going on she just heard a bit of it and ran her mouth.. this is not what we are about and its going too good for things to mess up now so all i wanna say is if you wanna come out and chill wit us great but if you gonna run your mouth or dogg ppl and have attitudude thinking you are the shit and run the show stay home or if your lady cant keep her mouth shut then put her in check and if you cant do that keep her ass AT HOME!!!!  :biggrin: now lets get back to our lifestlye and have some damn fun...
> See everyone at SONICS tomorrow night  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 DAMN......


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

It had to be said haha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 11:01 AM~6137099
> *It had to be said haha
> *


YOU TELL THEM GIRL AND IF YOU NEED SOME HELP HANDLING SHIT JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'II BE THERE..
:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 03:49 AM~6136072
> *Ok i need it to be let out... now that things are getting off the ground and things are starting to roll wit this lowriding scene... RUMORS are being started as well..  im seein it wit these groupies that are starting to show up.. this is an event to have fun not to be running youre mouth to someone sayin ppl are talking shit about them when they arent, and im seein this with the girls if you know you have a big mouth please leave it at home or dont come around at all.. we had an incident tonight where some girl was talking shit to other ppl sayin knightstalker was saying bad things about them ok for one this girl had no clue who we were or knew what was going on she just heard a bit of it and ran her mouth.. this is not what we are about and its going too good for things to mess up now so all i wanna say is if you wanna come out and chill wit us great but if you gonna run your mouth or dogg ppl and have attitudude thinking you are the shit and run the show stay home or if your lady cant keep her mouth shut then put her in check and if you cant do that keep her ass AT HOME!!!!  :biggrin: now lets get back to our lifestlye and have some damn fun...
> See everyone at SONICS tomorrow night  :cheesy:
> *


WELL SAID!! The difference is, you and I and quite a few of the other ladies (they know who they are  ) have a true interest, involvement and love for this lifestyle, while some just come around to start bullshit and drama. This isnt high school and I'm not babysitting!! The messed part about it is that females like that, give females like us a bad reputation. 

So gentleman, not all females come to events or functions to start drama, get laid, degrade themselves or be a "groupie".....(even though those are the ones you prefer)...LOL....Some honestly give a shit, respect themselves and are a significant part of the lowriding community.

*Just my .02.*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 9 2006, 11:12 AM~6137148
> *WELL SAID!!  The difference is, you and I and quite a few of the other ladies (they know who they are  ) have a true interest, involvement and love for this lifestyle, while some just come around to start bullshit and drama.  This isnt high school and I'm not babysitting!!  The messed part about it is that females like that, give females like us a bad reputation.
> 
> So gentleman, not all females come to events or functions to start drama, get laid, degrade themselves or be a "groupie".....(even though those are the ones you prefer)...LOL....Some honestly give a shit, respect themselves and are a significant part of the lowriding community.
> ...


YEAH BUT ALL THESE GROPIES JUST WANT ATTENTION!!! YOU KNOW THEY HAVE TO HAVE ALL EYES ON THEM... WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING IF I AM OUT THERE AND BITCHES WANT TO DISRESPECT ANY OF MY FRIENDS THEY ARE GONNA GET PUT THE FUCK DOWN THAT IS JUST THE WAY I ROLL..I WANT TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN CRUSIN LOOKING AT THE CARS AND JUST KICKING BACK AND IF THOSE FEW GROPIES WANT TO MESS SHIT UP THEN THEY GOT HELL TO PAY BECAUSE LIKE JEN SAID THOSE GIRLS GIVE US WOMEN A BAD REPUTATION..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:  







*SEE EVERYONE AT SONICS TONIGHT!!!


*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 11:18 AM~6137176
> *YEAH BUT ALL THESE GROPIES JUST WANT ATTENTION!!! YOU KNOW THEY HAVE TO HAVE ALL EYES ON THEM... WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING IF I AM OUT THERE AND BITCHES WANT TO DISRESPECT ANY OF MY FRIENDS THEY ARE GONNA GET PUT THE FUCK DOWN THAT IS JUST THE WAY I ROLL..I WANT TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN CRUSIN LOOKING AT THE CARS AND JUST KICKING BACK AND IF THOSE FEW GROPIES WANT TO MESS SHIT UP THEN THEY GOT HELL TO PAY BECAUSE LIKE JEN SAID THOSE GIRLS GIVE US WOMEN A BAD REPUTATION..
> *


Good morning, homegirl! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 9 2006, 11:22 AM~6137197
> *Good morning, homegirl! :biggrin:
> *


 GOOD MORNING :biggrin: 

HOW YOU DOING THIS MORNING?


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

HEY , THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORES :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 9 2006, 11:23 AM~6137207
> *HEY , THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORES :biggrin:
> *



JUST KEEP THEM IN LINE AND NOTHING WILL BE WRONG WITH THEM.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOOOO.... NICE WEATHER WE'RE HAVING HUH? :dunno: :cheesy:





> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Knightstalker, JEN IN PHX, OGPLAYER, WUTITDU, DIRTY SOUTH, UniquesAZ, toker602
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2006, 11:25 AM~6137215
> *SOOOO.... NICE WEATHER WE'RE HAVING HUH? :dunno: :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *



YEAH IT IS BUT WHERE IS THE RAIN?? :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 9 2006, 11:23 AM~6137205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

JEN SORRY I NEVER MADE IT OVER TO THE SHOP TO GET THE AIRBAGS FIXED....I WAS IN A CAR ACCIDENT AND TOTALED MY CAR SO I AM JUST LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE NOW...


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

JEN IT'S NOT WHAT I NEED TO KNOW , IT'S AS LONG AS SHE KNOWS HOW TO DO ONE THING WE'LL BE ALRIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 9 2006, 11:35 AM~6137268
> *JEN IT'S NOT WHAT I NEED TO KNOW , IT'S AS LONG AS SHE KNOWS HOW TO DO ONE THING WE'LL BE ALRIGHT :cheesy:
> *


WELL YOU BETTER BE KNOWING BECAUSE ONE NIGHT IT MIGHT BE THIS FELLOW DOING IT WELL..








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

OH HEEL NO THAT WAS WRONG :tears:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 11:18 AM~6137176
> *YEAH BUT ALL THESE GROPIES JUST WANT ATTENTION!!! YOU KNOW THEY HAVE TO HAVE ALL EYES ON THEM... WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING IF I AM OUT THERE AND BITCHES WANT TO DISRESPECT ANY OF MY FRIENDS THEY ARE GONNA GET PUT THE FUCK DOWN THAT IS JUST THE WAY I ROLL..I WANT TO GO OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN CRUSIN LOOKING AT THE CARS AND JUST KICKING BACK AND IF THOSE FEW GROPIES WANT TO MESS SHIT UP THEN THEY GOT HELL TO PAY BECAUSE LIKE JEN SAID THOSE GIRLS GIVE US WOMEN A BAD REPUTATION..
> *



Yup girls now in days think they come around a couple times with their man or friends and think they have the right to run their mouth like if they know every one. what they dont know is every one who is TRUE to this lifestyle is family to eachother and if you mess with one then you are messing with all of us. these girls are just out to lay a guy who has a nice car and sometimes the guy doesnt even have that. they give girls like us a very bad name when we are in it for life ive been doing this for 22years now and for you who know me thats how old i em my dad brought me home in the lowrider we have from imperials ive been doing it since day 1... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 9 2006, 11:12 AM~6137148
> *WELL SAID!!  The difference is, you and I and quite a few of the other ladies (they know who they are  ) have a true interest, involvement and love for this lifestyle, while some just come around to start bullshit and drama.  This isnt high school and I'm not babysitting!!  The messed part about it is that females like that, give females like us a bad reputation.
> 
> So gentleman, not all females come to events or functions to start drama, get laid, degrade themselves or be a "groupie".....(even though those are the ones you prefer)...LOL....Some honestly give a shit, respect themselves and are a significant part of the lowriding community.
> ...



Well said girl :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 11:39 AM~6137287
> *WELL YOU BETTER BE KNOWING BECAUSE ONE NIGHT IT MIGHT BE THIS FELLOW DOING IT WELL..
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: YEA AND THEY ARE THE GUYS THAT ARE WALKING AROUND THE NEXT DAY SCRATCHING THEIR NUT SACK NOT KNOWIN WHATS GOING ON... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 9 2006, 11:50 AM~6137344
> *OH HEEL NO THAT WAS WRONG :tears:
> *


SORRY :biggrin: 
BUT YOU ALWAYS NEED TO KNOW WHAT IS GOING AROUND YOU DRUNK OR NOT :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 11:26 AM~6137219
> *YEAH IT IS BUT WHERE IS THE RAIN?? :uh:
> *



the rain is over here on mcdowell and 16th haha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2006, 11:21 AM~6137194
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE EVERYONE AT SONICS TONIGHT!!!
> ...




:wave: see you there haha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 11:54 AM~6137356
> *:roflmao: YEA AND THEY ARE THE GUYS THAT ARE WALKING AROUND THE NEXT DAY SCRATCHING THEIR NUT SACK NOT KNOWIN WHATS GOING ON...  :biggrin:
> *


YUP AL CHINGO AND SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2006, 11:25 AM~6137215
> *SOOOO.... NICE WEATHER WE'RE HAVING HUH? :dunno: :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *




Nice weather? lmao


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL I'M OUT I HAVE TO GO LOOK FOR ME ANOTHER CADILLAC SO I CAN ROLL WITH YOU GUYS...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 11:58 AM~6137374
> *WELL I'M OUT I HAVE TO GO LOOK FOR ME ANOTHER CADILLAC SO I CAN ROLL WITH YOU GUYS...
> *



Good luck girl finding a car. we are getting ready to leave to casa grande right now :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DAMN SO MUCH HATE I THOUGHT THESE EVENTS WERE OPEN TO EVERYONE TO CHILL AND KICK BACK REGARDLESS IF YOU OWN A LOWRIDER OR NOT :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 9 2006, 12:08 PM~6137410
> *DAMN SO MUCH HATE I THOUGHT THESE EVENTS WERE OPEN TO EVERYONE TO CHILL AND KICK BACK REGARDLESS IF YOU OWN A LOWRIDER OR NOT :dunno:
> *


Oh they are more than welcome to join us,but they arent open to ppl who wanna show up and spread rumors we dont need that kind of drama there its all ready bad enough we gotta fight with the cops but having to fight wit eachother because some one ran their mouth and didnt get the story right is the last thing we need we are all friends out there


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

blazed out


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 9 2006, 12:14 PM~6137435
> *Oh they are but they arent open to ppl who wanna show up and spread rumors we dont need that kind of drama there
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin: SOMETIMES PEOPLE JUST BLOW THINGS OUT OF PROPORTION, MOST LIKELY THAT'S WHAT HAPPENED. JUST SHAKE THE HATERS OFF AND DO YA THING :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 9 2006, 12:17 PM~6137450
> *TRUE TRUE :biggrin:  SOMETIMES PEOPLE JUST BLOW THINGS OUT OF PROPORTION, MOST LIKELY THAT'S WHAT HAPPENED. JUST SHAKE THE HATERS OFF AND DO YA THING :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea girl :biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2006, 11:21 AM~6137194
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE EVERYONE AT SONICS TONIGHT!!!
> ...


What homie?


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Ooops...LOL. What time?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*COME ON GIRLS, CAN WE JUST GET ALONG, DROP ALL THE BULLSHIT AND HAVE SOME FUN KICKING BACK, DAMN* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 9 2006, 06:33 PM~6138537
> *COME ON GIRLS, CAN WE JUST GET ALONG, DROP ALL THE BULLSHIT AND HAVE SOME FUN KICKING BACK, DAMN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Benny Can you give me a deal on some 20's rims and tires to fit a 00 F-150 5x135mm


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 9 2006, 10:12 AM~6137148
> *WELL SAID!!  The difference is, you and I and quite a few of the other ladies (they know who they are  ) have a true interest, involvement and love for this lifestyle, while some just come around to start bullshit and drama.  This isnt high school and I'm not babysitting!!  The messed part about it is that females like that, give females like us a bad reputation.
> 
> So gentleman, not all females come to events or functions to start drama, get laid, degrade themselves or be a "groupie".....(even though those are the ones you prefer)...LOL....Some honestly give a shit, respect themselves and are a significant part of the lowriding community.
> ...



THATS WHATS UP, THATS WHY IM DON WIT YA JEN, I RESPECT YOU, DO YOUR THING GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 9 2006, 03:59 PM~6138366
> *Ooops...LOL. What time?
> *



WE ALWAYS SAY 8PM.... BUT MEXICAN TIME IS 9-930 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

DAMN LADY'S I FEEL LIKE IM WATCHING OPRA IM OVER HERE CRY AND SHIT :tears: YOU GO GIRL'S AND I'LL TAKE CARE OF ALL THEM SCANDLOUS HO'S FOR YOU JUST POINT ME THERE WAY..................... :thumbsup JUST YOKE'N LADY'S.) :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 9 2006, 06:57 PM~6139279
> *DAMN LADY'S I FEEL LIKE IM WATCHING OPRA  IM OVER HERE CRY AND SHIT  :tears: YOU GO GIRL'S AND I'LL TAKE CARE OF ALL THEM SCANDLOUS HO'S FOR YOU JUST POINT ME THERE WAY.....................  :thumbsup JUST YOKE'N LADY'S.) :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: YOU GOING TO SONICS BIG ED?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2006, 07:59 PM~6139284
> *:thumbsup: YOU GOING TO SONICS BIG ED?
> *


YA PROBLEY HOMIE WHAT TIME?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

I want to thank everyone who showed up today....I want to thank Unique Image Car Club, Majestics car club, Stylistcs Car Club, Phoenix Riderz Car Club, Techniques Car Club, Impalas Car Club, United Car Club, Royal Fantacies Car Club, Sophisticated Few Car Club, Street Stars for coming out and video Taping. Big Tyme Productions for playing some good music. And Big Boy Tires for hooking us up...Thanks Nick....And to all the people that came out to support our 1st Year ann. Thank you all....See you guys next year...ill postpics later


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 9 2006, 06:57 PM~6139279
> *DAMN LADY'S I FEEL LIKE IM WATCHING OPRA  IM OVER HERE CRY AND SHIT  :tears: YOU GO GIRL'S AND I'LL TAKE CARE OF ALL THEM SCANDLOUS HO'S FOR YOU JUST POINT ME THERE WAY.....................  :thumbsup JUST YOKE'N LADY'S.) :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE KNOW HOW YOU GONNA TAKE CARE OF THEM..I'LL TAKE CARE OF THEM MY WAY .. :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 09:04 PM~6139545
> *YEAH WE KNOW HOW YOU GONNA TAKE CARE OF THEM..I'LL TAKE CARE OF THEM MY WAY ..  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:
> *


 I MEJA SO VIOLENT ............
:guns: :guns:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 9 2006, 04:51 PM~6138599
> *Benny Can you give me a deal on some 20's rims and tires to fit a 00 F-150 5x135mm
> *


Yes Sir,, call me or pm me and I'll tell you which one I got in town......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone else going to the Cardinals game? I am going GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 10 2006, 12:59 AM~6140620
> *Anyone else going to the Cardinals game? I am going GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


GO CARD'S


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YAY YAY TU SABES


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2006, 12:09 AM~6140653
> *GO CARD'S
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2006, 12:16 AM~6140679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

heres the cardinal's new logo

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

dont forget the car show next saturday in superior az

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285000


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 9 2006, 04:33 PM~6138537
> *COME ON GIRLS, CAN WE JUST GET ALONG, DROP ALL THE BULLSHIT AND HAVE SOME FUN KICKING BACK, DAMN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY IM BEING GOOD OR ELSE I WOULD OF KNOCKED THE BITCH ON HER FAT SHORT ASS WHEN I FOUND OUT :angel:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

what up everyone???


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2006, 08:04 PM~6139545
> *YEAH WE KNOW HOW YOU GONNA TAKE CARE OF THEM..I'LL TAKE CARE OF THEM MY WAY ..  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: hell yea!!!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

Hater's everywhere u go :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 9 2006, 07:59 PM~6139517
> *I want to thank everyone who showed up today....I want to thank Unique Image Car Club, Majestics car club, Stylistcs Car Club, Phoenix Riderz Car Club, Techniques Car Club, Impalas Car Club, United Car Club, Royal Fantacies Car Club, Sophisticated Few Car Club, Street Stars for coming out and video Taping. Big Tyme Productions for playing some good music. And Big Boy Tires for hooking us up...Thanks Nick....And to all the people that came out to support our 1st Year ann. Thank you all....See you guys next year...ill postpics later
> *


PROPS TO YOU GUYS... GOOD TURNOUT DESPITE WEATHER, I GOT A BUNCH OF PICS I'LL PUT UP LATER :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *SO WHAT'S KRACKIN FOR TONIGHT AZ???  *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 9 2006, 07:59 PM~6139517
> *I want to thank everyone who showed up today....I want to thank Unique Image Car Club, Majestics car club, Stylistcs Car Club, Phoenix Riderz Car Club, Techniques Car Club, Impalas Car Club, United Car Club, Royal Fantacies Car Club, Sophisticated Few Car Club, Street Stars for coming out and video Taping. Big Tyme Productions for playing some good music. And Big Boy Tires for hooking us up...Thanks Nick....And to all the people that came out to support our 1st Year ann. Thank you all....See you guys next year...ill postpics later
> *


Congrats on the first show i enjoyed it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP KIGHTSTALKER & BABY505DOLL?
HOW DID IT GO YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW AND AT SONICS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2006, 02:21 PM~6142965
> *WHAT UP KIGHTSTALKER & BABY505DOLL?
> HOW DID IT GO YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW AND AT SONICS?
> *





it went good you should of gone  any luck on a new car?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 10 2006, 02:23 PM~6142975
> *it went good you should of gone   any luck on a new car?
> *




NO I AM PICKY WHEN IT COMES TO CARS..LOL


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WERE HAVE'N A BBQ FOR FRANK FROM FRANK'S HYDRO'S YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME BUT.B.Y.O.B YOU KNOW! IT'S AT ALTA VISTA PARK THE SAME ONE WE HOPP AT .SO IF YOU AINT DOING NADA GET YOUR DRINK'S AND ASADA AND COME DOWN AND CHILL WITH US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -SPIRIT-


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay anyone know how to get to bigbens??


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 10 2006, 03:23 PM~6142975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LADY'S HOW ARE YOU .. (DONT MESS WIT THEM THAY'LL FUCK YA UP!) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BEWARE HO'S.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 10 2006, 03:37 PM~6143042
> *ay anyone know how to get to bigbens??
> *


PUT A STACK OF MONEY ON YOUR PORCH AND HE WILL COME :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2006, 02:39 PM~6143050
> *LADY'S HOW ARE YOU .. (DONT MESS WIT THEM THAY'LL FUCK YA UP!) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BEWARE HO'S.....
> *



I AM DOING FINE :biggrin: 
LOL AND THAT'S RIGHT I AM DOWN FOR MY FRIENDS :twak: :machinegun:
SO BEWARE GIRL'S AND BOY'S THAT WANT TO DISRESPECT..
SORRY FOR NOT CALLING YOU MEN AND WOMEN BECUASE WHEN THEY ARE PLAYING AROUND AND SAYING HE SAID AND SHE SAID THEN YOU ARE LITTLE BOY'S AND LITTLE GIRL'S...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2006, 02:36 PM~6143032
> *WERE HAVE'N A BBQ FOR FRANK FROM FRANK'S HYDRO'S YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME BUT.B.Y.O.B YOU KNOW! IT'S AT ALTA VISTA PARK  THE SAME ONE WE HOPP AT .SO IF YOU AINT DOING NADA GET YOUR DRINK'S AND ASADA AND COME DOWN AND CHILL WITH US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    -SPIRIT-
> *



 YOU GUYS NEED A PHOTOGRAPHER???

I'LL TAKE PAYMENT IN BEER AND CARNE ASADA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 02:45 PM~6143077
> *  YOU GUYS NEED A PHOTOGRAPHER???
> 
> I'LL TAKE PAYMENT IN BEER AND CARNE ASADA :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HEY THAT WILL WORK IT'S BETTER THAN CRASHING IT HUH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2006, 02:51 PM~6143132
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HEY THAT WILL WORK IT'S BETTER THAN CRASHING IT HUH.. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YUP...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL I'M OUT TALK TO YOU ALL LATER OR TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2006, 02:42 PM~6143057
> *PUT A STACK OF MONEY ON YOUR PORCH AND HE WILL COME :biggrin:
> *


lol naw fo reel how to get there

and i dont have a porch! lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2006, 02:39 PM~6143050
> *LADY'S HOW ARE YOU .. (DONT MESS WIT THEM THAY'LL FUCK YA UP!) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BEWARE HO'S.....
> *


im doing good :biggrin: thats for damn sure haha .. :machinegun:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2006, 02:32 PM~6143019
> *NO I AM PICKY WHEN IT COMES TO CARS..LOL
> *



Haha cool


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

drama, 


whats up AZ


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

What's up for tonight? The Wash or Sonics?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 10 2006, 03:53 PM~6143475
> *What's up for tonight? The Wash or Sonics?
> *



No more wash or across the street if we are there they are gonna arest us


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 10 2006, 03:56 PM~6143487
> *No more wash or across the street if we are there they are gonna arest us
> *


Yea I know, dumb question...LOL. What tripped me out was they kicked everybody out, yet they stopped traffic. for us... :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

the cop that was in charge that night is cool wit us but its the main department that doesnt want us there thats why they told us to go to sonic cuz we have permission to be there. so no more being there unless you wanna chance going to jail lol the cops were telling us during the week they had a meeting and were plannin to send 50 cops there to bust us and take us all to jail for trespassin but he told them to give him a chance to talk to us first so we lucked out BIG TIME we already talked to the manager there at sonic and he said we have permission to be there friday and saturday and sunday but on sundays i dont think ppl wanna drive out there cuz its alittle far so im not sure at this time but ill keep you in formed


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 10 2006, 04:06 PM~6143538
> *the cop that was in charge that night is cool wit us but its the main department that doesnt want us there thats why they told us to go to sonic cuz we have permission to be there. so no more being there unless you wanna chance going to jail lol the cops were telling us durin the week they had a meetin and were plannin to send 50 cops there to bust us and take us all to jail for tresspassin but he told them to give him a chance to talk to us first so we lucked out BIG TIME we already talked to the manager there at sonic and he said we have permission to be there friday and saturday but for sunday i dont think ppl wanna drive out there so im not sure at this time but ill keep you in formed
> *



JUST GO TO ALTA VISTA PARK


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 04:09 PM~6143560
> *JUST GO TO ALTA VISTA PARK
> *



yea alot of ppl will be there today as well :biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

So no one is going tonight? How about that big parking lot on 16st and southern?


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

What time at the Park?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 10 2006, 04:11 PM~6143575
> *So no one is going tonight? How about that big parking lot on 16st and southern?
> *



NAH PEOPLE WILL STILL BE STUBBORN AND SHOW UP... BUT I'M NOT RISKING THEM IMPOUNDING MY RIDE... I'D RATHER JUST CHILL AT THE PARK OR SOMEWHER WHERE WE WON'T GET FUCKED WITH...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 04:21 PM~6143620
> *NAH PEOPLE WILL STILL BE STUBBORN AND SHOW UP... BUT I'M NOT RISKING THEM IMPOUNDING MY RIDE... I'D RATHER JUST CHILL AT THE PARK OR SOMEWHER WHERE WE WON'T GET FUCKED WITH...
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 03:45 PM~6143077
> *  YOU GUYS NEED A PHOTOGRAPHER???
> 
> I'LL TAKE PAYMENT IN BEER AND CARNE ASADA :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright homie, what time at the park?


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

WHERE IS ALTA VISTA PARK AT ?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotcaller818_@Sep 10 2006, 05:28 PM~6143686
> *WHERE IS ALTA VISTA PARK AT ?
> *


central and altavista one block south of southern


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 10 2006, 04:12 PM~6143580
> *What time at the Park?
> *


MEXICAN TIME... MEANING 5PM = 7PM :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 04:35 PM~6143729
> *MEXICAN TIME... MEANING 5PM = 7PM  :biggrin:
> *




maybe 7:30 lol


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

We need to bring the scene back to Sueno Park, those were the days


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Sep 10 2006, 05:02 PM~6143893
> *We need to bring the scene back to Sueno Park, those were the days
> *



NOT A BAD IDEA... SUENO WAS COOL BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Sueno was cool but ain't nothing like the old school days were it all started, on the Southside, My mom told me stories about how she use to cruise her Root Beer brown 76' Cordoba on true spokes with the Lady Classics c.c. She said South Mountain use to be the spot, they would have a d.j playin' and everything. Sometimes I wish I could go back in the day and check it out. My moms cool...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 10 2006, 05:40 PM~6144139
> *Sueno was cool but ain't nothing like the old school days were it all started, on the Southside, My mom told me stories about how she use to cruise her Root Beer brown 76' Cordoba on true spokes with the Lady Classics c.c. She said South Mountain use to be the spot, they would have a d.j playin' and everything. Sometimes I wish I could go back in the day and check it out. My moms cool...
> *


THAT'S COOL HOMIE... I WISH I COULD CHECK ALL THAT OUT TOO...



OH AND CENTRAL AIN'T DEAD YET... WE JUST GOTTA DO THINGS THE RIGHT WAY... WE'LL GET IT BACK


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea I hear you homie, I'm down for the cause. So tonight, the park at 6-7.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 05:48 PM~6144208
> *THAT'S COOL HOMIE... I WISH I COULD CHECK ALL THAT OUT TOO...
> OH AND CENTRAL AIN'T DEAD YET... WE JUST GOTTA DO THINGS THE RIGHT WAY... WE'LL GET IT BACK
> *



didnt u hear the cops he said there is no way in hell we are gonna bring back the cruise on central :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 10 2006, 06:11 PM~6144334
> *didnt u hear the cops he said there is no way in hell we are gonna bring back the cruise on central  :twak:
> *



:angry: LIKE ICE CUBE SAID... *FUCK THE POLICE!!!*


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 06:39 PM~6144477
> *:angry:  LIKE ICE CUBE SAID... FUCK THE POLICE!!!
> *



Remember to be saying that when you are in jail and some one is tryin to make you their bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 10 2006, 06:50 PM~6144549
> *Remember to be saying that when you are in jail and some one is tryin to make you their bitch  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :twak: :ugh: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 06:39 PM~6144477
> *:angry:  LIKE ICE CUBE SAID... FUCK THE POLICE!!!
> *



 NAH BUT SERIOUSLY... IT AIN'T UP TO THE PIGS... IT'S UP TO THE MAYOR AND THE CITY COUNCIL... WE NEED TO DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND BE STRONG AND UNITED AS AZ LOWRIDERS... WE GOTTA TAKE IT BACK... I MEAN.. SHIT, RICERS AND HOT RODDERS HAVE THEIR PLACES THEY CAN KICK IT AND NOT GET FUCKED WITH...


WHO ELSE REQUIRES 50 SQUAD CARS TO GO GET THEM? THE ONLY ONES THEY DO THAT TO ARE *LOWRIDERS* :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 07:36 PM~6144918
> * NAH BUT SERIOUSLY... IT AIN'T UP TO THE PIGS... IT'S UP TO THE MAYOR AND THE CITY COUNCIL... WE NEED TO DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND BE STRONG AND UNITED AS AZ LOWRIDERS... WE GOTTA TAKE IT BACK... I MEAN.. SHIT, RICERS AND HOT RODDERS HAVE THEIR PLACES THEY CAN KICK IT AND NOT GET FUCKED WITH...
> WHO ELSE REQUIRES 50 SQUAD CARS TO GO GET THEM? THE ONLY ONES THEY DO THAT TO ARE LOWRIDERS  :angry:
> *




You go world leader lol :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 07:36 PM~6144918
> * NAH BUT SERIOUSLY... IT AIN'T UP TO THE PIGS... IT'S UP TO THE MAYOR AND THE CITY COUNCIL... WE NEED TO DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND BE STRONG AND UNITED AS AZ LOWRIDERS... WE GOTTA TAKE IT BACK... I MEAN.. SHIT, RICERS AND HOT RODDERS HAVE THEIR PLACES THEY CAN KICK IT AND NOT GET FUCKED WITH...
> WHO ELSE REQUIRES 50 SQUAD CARS TO GO GET THEM? THE ONLY ONES THEY DO THAT TO ARE LOWRIDERS  :angry:
> *


aLOT OF THAT SHIT IS WHEN YOU get too many lowriders together eventually you get the ones that don't know how to kick it. or act :angry: they mess it up for all of us :angry: I will back anything up if you guys wanna get something together


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Just got back from the Cardinals game. We won ,hell yeah mutha fuckas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 10 2006, 07:57 PM~6145075
> *aLOT OF THAT SHIT IS WHEN YOU get too many lowriders together eventually you get the ones that don't know how to kick it. or act :angry:  they mess it up for all of us :angry: I will back anything up if you guys wanna get something together
> *



Yup very true or you get the ones where their lady or groupies like to run around telling other ppl lies :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 10 2006, 07:57 PM~6145075
> *aLOT OF THAT SHIT IS WHEN YOU get too many lowriders together eventually you get the ones that don't know how to kick it. or act :angry:  they mess it up for all of us :angry: I will back anything up if you guys wanna get something together
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 10 2006, 07:43 PM~6144961
> *You go world leader lol  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: Nah... I'm not a leader...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Sep 10 2006, 06:02 PM~6143893
> *We need to bring the scene back to Sueno Park, those were the days
> *


the cop's are all over that THEY STAY POSTED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MAYBE YOU HOMIES NEED TO GET THE COPS INVOLVED, IT SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE AGREES THATS WERE LOWRIDERS ARE FUCK UPS WILL COME, SO WHY NOT CREATE A CRUZ WITH THE COPS, GET WITH THEM AND HAVE A CRUZ WERE THEY ARE INVITED, MAKE THEM FEEL APART OF IT, THAT'LL GET RID OF THE HATERS AND LOOSEN THE COPS UP A BIT, JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2006, 11:37 PM~6146381
> *MAYBE YOU HOMIES NEED TO GET THE COPS INVOLVED, IT SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE AGREES THATS WERE LOWRIDERS ARE FUCK UPS WILL COME, SO WHY NOT CREATE A CRUZ WITH THE COPS, GET WITH THEM AND HAVE A CRUZ WERE THEY ARE INVITED, MAKE THEM FEEL APART OF IT, THAT'LL GET RID OF THE HATERS AND LOOSEN THE COPS UP A BIT, JUST A THOUGHT
> *




NOT A BAD IDEA HOMIE... BUT THEY NEED TO GET APPROVAL TO BE OUT THERE CHILLIN WITH US... AND THAT REQUIRES TALKING TO THE BIG SHOTS IN CHARGE...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2006, 10:52 PM~6146444
> *NOT A BAD IDEA HOMIE... BUT THEY NEED TO GET APPROVAL TO BE OUT THERE CHILLIN WITH US... AND THAT REQUIRES TALKING TO THE BIG SHOTS IN CHARGE...
> *


YUP, I THINK THE BIG SHOTS WOULD FEEL BETTER IF YOU WERE ASKING FOR THEM TO ALLOW YOU CRUZ AND HAVE THEM BE THERE, THEN JUST ASKING FOR THEM TO LET YOU CRUZ, I KNOW CAUSE IN SPOKANE WHEN THERES A "COPS & KIDS" SHOW THE RIDERS COME OUT AND GAS HOP AND 3WHEEL AND THEY DONT GET MAD, BUT IF ITS NOT A COPS FOR KIDS SHOW THERE ALL OVER IT...


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

team blow me once again puttin it down wit two wins over the mesa boys...nice hop lets do it again next week????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND... A COUPLE FROM FRIDAY... SATURDAY IN CASA GRANDE... AND SONICS TOO...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LAST ONES... LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK... OH AND HERE'S SOME NEW AVATARS FOR MY STREETLIFE HOMIES... 



























































AND I HAD TO POST THIS ONE OF JOHNNY... CABRON WAS DOING HIS THING AT THE PICNIC... EXPECT TO SEE SOME GOOD SHIT NEXT VIDEO... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

WASSUP BIG RAY! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:banghead: FUCK THIS I'M GOING TO BED... SEE YOU FOOLS TOMORROW...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up knightstalker..nice pics homie like always..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE?:wave: 

NICE ASS PIC'S KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up trouble makers!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST GO TO SONICS WHERE YOU HAVE PERMISSION...............................  

and quit crying.......... :uh: 















and fuck blue!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning AZ siders! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 11 2006, 09:48 AM~6148608
> *Good morning AZ siders! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hi :nono:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 11 2006, 10:48 AM~6148608
> *Good morning AZ siders! :biggrin:
> *


Jen I'll be there around 4:30 tonight... cool?


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pics knightstalker you did it again homie keep it up bro.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 11 2006, 11:40 AM~6148893
> *Jen I'll be there around 4:30 tonight... cool?
> *


Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE ROLLERZ IN THE AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Sep 11 2006, 03:54 AM~6146866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THX BRO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 11 2006, 03:13 PM~6150629
> *TTT
> *


Those are some good pics from our picnic, thanks homie


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PICS MR KNIGHT :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2006, 12:37 AM~6146381
> *MAYBE YOU HOMIES NEED TO GET THE COPS INVOLVED, IT SOUNDS LIKE EVERYONE AGREES THATS WERE LOWRIDERS ARE FUCK UPS WILL COME, SO WHY NOT CREATE A CRUZ WITH THE COPS, GET WITH THEM AND HAVE A CRUZ WERE THEY ARE INVITED, MAKE THEM FEEL APART OF IT, THAT'LL GET RID OF THE HATERS AND LOOSEN THE COPS UP A BIT, JUST A THOUGHT
> *


Yeah like lets send them an invitation and while were at it let them know about 
Lay It Low that way they can know what were doing every weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1+Sep 11 2006, 03:24 PM~6150722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


WAIT... MAYBE THEY'RE ALREADY HERE 

:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: :around: :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 11 2006, 03:04 PM~6151006
> *Yeah like lets send them an invitation and while were at it let them know about
> Lay It Low that way they can know what were doing every weekend
> *


"dickhead says what?" :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 11 2006, 05:14 PM~6151074
> *"dickhead says what?" :biggrin:
> *



FUCK....OFF


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 11 2006, 03:22 PM~6151140
> *FUCK....OFF
> *


You know you are getting on my nerves. :uh: :twak: I'll be by later to talk with you.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 11 2006, 05:13 PM~6151068
> * No problem homie.. it was a good turnout...
> :biggrin: You shoulda gone fucker...
> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


NICS PICS AS ALWAYS.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

wazzup big chano . and mr. andy :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Que paso Ariza


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 11 2006, 08:34 PM~6152359
> *wazzup big chano . and mr. andy :biggrin:
> *


will you fellas have a nice night. got to get up early need repo a car in bullhead city . in the moring its going to be a long ass day .


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 11 2006, 07:34 PM~6152359
> *wazzup big chano . and mr. andy :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT'Z CRACKIN BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 10 2006, 07:57 PM~6145075
> *aLOT OF THAT SHIT IS WHEN YOU get too many lowriders together eventually you get the ones that don't know how to kick it. or act :angry:  they mess it up for all of us :angry: I will back anything up if you guys wanna get something together
> *


Just do it like the old school raves, give out a series of numbers to call and then meet up somewhere.

The ricers don't got anywhere to kick it, as a matter of fact the majority of them are on Bell and the cops are out waiting on Friday and Saturdays. Even at the Pavillions, everyone gets kicked out at 10 pm promptly.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

YOU LEFT OUT ART BUCK..... I'LL DO IT FOR YOU :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 11 2006, 08:45 PM~6152472
> *WHAT'Z CRACKIN BROTHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


not a hooo lot


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 11 2006, 07:43 PM~6152458
> *Que paso  Ariza
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 11 2006, 08:48 PM~6152508
> *not a hooo lot
> *


wazzup art buck .


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 11 2006, 06:50 PM~6152526
> *wazzup art buck .
> *


Hey whats going on! You gonna do some take-backs manana? :rofl:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 11 2006, 06:47 PM~6152496
> *YOU LEFT OUT ART BUCK..... I'LL DO IT FOR YOU  :wave:
> *


Thanks Bro!!!!!!!! How's it going! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

nice pics keep it low AZ


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 11 2006, 05:04 PM~6151006
> *Yeah like lets send them an invitation and while were at it let them know about
> Lay It Low that way they can know what were doing every weekend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THEY CAN SMOKE WIT ME AND BE MY FRIEND :nono: OFF TO JAIL WE GO ,OFF TO JAIL I GO.................. I THINK YOU KNOW THE REST :buttkick: COME ON LET'S GO YOU FREAK'N CHO LOW'S (THAT'S THE WAY COP'S PERNOUNCE IT)...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 11 2006, 08:47 PM~6152490
> *Just do it like the old school raves, give out a series of numbers to call and then meet up somewhere.
> 
> The ricers don't got anywhere to kick it, as a matter of fact the majority of them are on Bell and the cops are out waiting on Friday and Saturdays. Even at the Pavillions, everyone gets kicked out at 10 pm promptly.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :ugh: :thumbsdown: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY+Sep 11 2006, 07:27 PM~6152303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*hahahahahaha RAIDERS! hahaha 
baaaaaaaaaarrrrrahhhhhhhh!!!!

Mike Ditka commentary was peppered with phrases such as "LOSER", "DISGRACE", "SISSY'S"........... something like ..."even if they had the field to thelmselves, still couldn't score" *








I'M CLOWIN!!!! TROUBS & BLUE 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

_".....call me!"_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello az side :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 12 2006, 07:16 AM~6154882
> *Hello az side  :wave:
> *



:wave: what happen yesterday no one was on...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 12 2006, 07:25 AM~6154916
> *:wave: what happen yesterday no one was on...
> *




i dunno :dunno: every one needed a day off from layitlow i guess lmao


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 12 2006, 07:48 AM~6155003
> *i dunno  :dunno: every one needed a day off from layitlow i guess lmao
> *



I GUESS SO :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

GO RAIDERS




WUTUP CUZ.............. WUT U DOING AWAKE SO EARLY?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 12 2006, 07:56 AM~6155039
> *I GUESS SO  :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 12 2006, 08:12 AM~6154860
> *HATER. :biggrin:*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 12 2006, 08:08 AM~6155090
> *Yeah call you a,..........call you a HATER. :biggrin:
> *


didn't think i'd get on here at work HUH!!!! JERK!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 12 2006, 08:08 AM~6155090
> *Yeah call you a,..........call you a HATER. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: 


GO RAIDERS..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

a little testy??? 

:biggrin: it was adrs'd to troubs & blue...calm down...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, RAIDERS SUCK!!!! and they proved it last night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 12 2006, 08:47 AM~6155208
> *a little testy???
> 
> :biggrin: it was adrs'd to troubs & blue...calm down...
> *



:dunno: Testy?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 10:30 AM~6155433
> *OK, RAIDERS SUCK!!!! and they proved it last night!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



JUST LIKE PEOPLE WHO SAY THERE GONNA SHOW UP AND DONT........ :dunno:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 12 2006, 07:58 AM~6155046
> *GO RAIDERS
> WUTUP CUZ.............. WUT U DOING AWAKE SO EARLY?
> *



Nothing much :biggrin: 
Had to take cynthia to school


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 09:30 AM~6155433
> *OK, RAIDERS SUCK!!!! and they proved it last night!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :twak: MEATHEAD! 








:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS.......WIN OR LOSE DIE HARD FANS COULD CARE LESS :biggrin: 




OH YEAH BEN, THAT SONG WAS FUNNY IN THE BACKGROUND I'M STILL LAUGHING MY ASS OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 12 2006, 08:40 AM~6155512
> *JUST LIKE PEOPLE WHO SAY THERE GONNA SHOW UP AND DONT........ :dunno:
> *


Fuck you bitch!!!! Like YOU ever show up to anything!!! You are one to bring up that kind of shit. Like I said earlier we can talk later and squash this.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 11:45 AM~6155850
> *Fuck you bitch!!!!  Like YOU ever show up to anything!!! You are one to bring up that kind of shit.  Like I said earlier we can talk later and squash this.
> *



Y do you think i brought it up


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 12 2006, 10:09 AM~6156008
> *Y do you think i brought it up
> *


Just to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up Ricky!  Nice job on:

www.lowridingunderground.com


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 12:10 PM~6156014
> *Just to be a pain in the ass.
> *


exactly :biggrin:


oh i forgot to tell you i moved and I dont work at Smalley anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 12 2006, 10:12 AM~6156031
> *exactly :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I' still waiting.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 11:12 AM~6156028
> *What up Ricky!    Nice job on:
> 
> www.LowridingUnderground.com
> ...


thanks homie... i'm tryin'...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: GUESS ITS ANOTHER SLOW DAY IN AZ


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 12:12 PM~6156561
> *:uh:  GUESS ITS ANOTHER SLOW DAY IN AZ
> *


for real though... shit we all workin hard this week... what's up fool...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ALL YALL MUTHAFUCKAS GET TO WORK.........THIS WEB SITE IS NOT JUST A PLACE TO KICK IT :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

GO RAIDERS


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

I HAVENT SEEN ANYBODY SUCK THAT BAD SINCE RAY LEFT THIS MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: got a computer in the shop now........now im REALLY not workin


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 12 2006, 11:28 AM~6156664
> *:biggrin:  got a computer in the shop now........now im REALLY not workin
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up with New Class CC in Tucson? They even a club anymore? :dunno: They threw a bad ass show at TEP back in 2000 but I ain't heard or seen of them since. I've seen one green truck roll with a plaque in their window but that's it.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Sep 12 2006, 12:15 PM~6156580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: I DON'T SEE A "NO LOITERING" SIGN :biggrin:





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2006, 12:32 PM~6156700
> *Whats up with New Class CC in Tucson?  They even a club anymore?  :dunno:  They threw a bad ass show at TEP back in 2000 but I ain't heard or seen of them since.  I've seen one green truck roll with a plaque in their window but that's it.
> *



HAPPENS WITH A LOT OF CLUBS... :uh: YOU NEVER SEE THEM OUT ON THE STREETS... MAYBE ONE OR TWO SHOWS A YEAR.... :scrutinize:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DEAD IN HERE TODAY :thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DON'T LOOK IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH :angry:   THIS SHIT IS NASSSTY :angry:  WHY!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:tears: IMPALAS ON BIG RIMS ARE NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 02:58 PM~6157430
> *:tears: IMPALAS ON BIG RIMS ARE NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA
> *


 x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 03:03 PM~6157464
> *x2
> *



:angry: WHY YOU BE PUTTING THAT SHIT ON THERE FOR?? :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 03:11 PM~6157514
> *:angry:  WHY YOU BE PUTTING THAT SHIT ON THERE FOR?? :twak:
> *


X2


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 04:24 PM~6157231
> *DON'T LOOK IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH  :angry:      THIS SHIT IS NASSSTY  :angry:    WHY!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Dem muafuckas is hott mayng :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^ that impala should be mine!! ill kno what to do with it! :twak:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 02:11 PM~6157514
> *:angry:  WHY YOU BE PUTTING THAT SHIT ON THERE FOR?? :twak:
> *


Smiley testing the water on trying blue 26" rims on his 62!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 03:18 PM~6157554
> *X2
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: baboso! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 03:35 PM~6157702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: baboso! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 04:01 PM~6157803
> *:uh: :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 04:02 PM~6157809
> *
> *


  Hey we're droppin off the monte to get cut tonight :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 04:08 PM~6157855
> * Hey we're droppin off the monte to get cut tonight :0
> *


LUCKY :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 04:12 PM~6157892
> *LUCKY  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 9 2006, 09:20 AM~6136801
> *WAS THERE AT 9 I DIDNT SEE YOU HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I WAS THERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET HOMIE JUST WAITING TO BREAKEM OFF SOME AND THE FUCKING POPO CHASED ME DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY I WANTED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT KNOW. IF WE GET CAUGHT ON CENTRAL WE WILL GET ARRESTED FOR TRESPASSING THEY WARNED US SO LET IT BE KNOWN. IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH THE CARWASH OWNER AND ALSO TRYING HIGHER UP TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN BUT ITS NOT GOING TO BE EASY. THE BULLSHIT OF SHOOTING AND KILLINGS YEARS BACK IS MAKING A DAVID VERSUS GOLIATH FIGHT. I KNOW EVERYONE WANTS TO CRUZE CENTRAL BUT WE GOT TO FIND SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR NOW. MY COMPUTER CRASHED SO I WILL BE COMPUTER LESS FOR A WEEK OR SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS OR PULL TO HELP ME GET CENTRAL OPEN LET ME KNOW 6024460940


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 12 2006, 05:25 PM~6158162
> *HEY I WANTED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT KNOW. IF WE GET CAUGHT ON CENTRAL WE WILL GET ARRESTED FOR TRESPASSING THEY WARNED US SO LET IT BE KNOWN. IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH THE CARWASH OWNER AND ALSO TRYING HIGHER UP TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN BUT ITS NOT GOING TO BE EASY. THE BULLSHIT OF SHOOTING AND KILLINGS YEARS BACK IS MAKING A DAVID VERSUS GOLIATH FIGHT. I KNOW EVERYONE WANTS TO CRUZE CENTRAL BUT WE GOT TO FIND SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR NOW. MY COMPUTER CRASHED SO I WILL BE COMPUTER LESS FOR A WEEK OR SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS OR PULL TO HELP ME GET CENTRAL OPEN LET ME KNOW 6024460940
> *



YOU KNOW YOU GOT MY SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 05:38 PM~6158237
> *YOU KNOW YOU GOT MY SUPPORT HOMIE
> *


mine too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 12 2006, 05:40 PM~6158249
> *mine too :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


me 3 pm me if anything is going down


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 05:08 PM~6157855
> * Hey we're droppin off the monte to get cut tonight :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 12 2006, 04:25 PM~6158162
> *HEY I WANTED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT KNOW. IF WE GET CAUGHT ON CENTRAL WE WILL GET ARRESTED FOR TRESPASSING THEY WARNED US SO LET IT BE KNOWN. IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH THE CARWASH OWNER AND ALSO TRYING HIGHER UP TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN BUT ITS NOT GOING TO BE EASY. THE BULLSHIT OF SHOOTING AND KILLINGS YEARS BACK IS MAKING A DAVID VERSUS GOLIATH FIGHT. I KNOW EVERYONE WANTS TO CRUZE CENTRAL BUT WE GOT TO FIND SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR NOW. MY COMPUTER CRASHED SO I WILL BE COMPUTER LESS FOR A WEEK OR SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS OR PULL TO HELP ME GET CENTRAL OPEN LET ME KNOW 6024460940
> *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 03:24 PM~6157231
> *DON'T LOOK IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH  :angry:      THIS SHIT IS NASSSTY  :angry:    WHY!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: THAT IS NASTY BRO. REAL NASTY.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WAZZUP BIG CHANO.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 12 2006, 08:22 PM~6159109
> *WAZZUP BIG CHANO.
> *


nothin just kickin it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 02:24 PM~6157231
> *DON'T LOOK IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH  :angry:      THIS SHIT IS NASSSTY  :angry:    WHY!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


another car murdered
:tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 12 2006, 08:30 PM~6159175
> *another car murdered
> :tears:
> *




 *R.I.P.* :tears:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 12 2006, 05:25 PM~6158162
> *HEY I WANTED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT KNOW. IF WE GET CAUGHT ON CENTRAL WE WILL GET ARRESTED FOR TRESPASSING THEY WARNED US SO LET IT BE KNOWN. IM TRYING TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH THE CARWASH OWNER AND ALSO TRYING HIGHER UP TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN BUT ITS NOT GOING TO BE EASY. THE BULLSHIT OF SHOOTING AND KILLINGS YEARS BACK IS MAKING A DAVID VERSUS GOLIATH FIGHT. I KNOW EVERYONE WANTS TO CRUZE CENTRAL BUT WE GOT TO FIND SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR NOW. MY COMPUTER CRASHED SO I WILL BE COMPUTER LESS FOR A WEEK OR SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS OR PULL TO HELP ME GET CENTRAL OPEN LET ME KNOW 6024460940
> *


we should get a petition going to legalize cruising...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 12 2006, 09:24 PM~6159131
> *nothin just kickin it!!! :biggrin:
> *


TRY CALLIN NO ONE HOME. :0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

It's called Caller ID. :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 10:43 AM~6155832
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS.......WIN OR LOSE DIE HARD FANS COULD CARE LESS :biggrin:
> OH YEAH BEN, THAT SONG WAS FUNNY IN THE BACKGROUND I'M STILL LAUGHING MY ASS OFF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


If I find it could I keep it....................your ass!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

try contacting city leaders who are Hispanic. Politicians always wanna move up,and need votes.you know


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 12 2006, 08:46 PM~6159300
> *It's called Caller ID.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 12 2006, 02:24 PM~6157231
> *DON'T LOOK IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH  :angry:      THIS SHIT IS NASSSTY  :angry:    WHY!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


ALL OVER YOU TONY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WHATS UP AZ? JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW THAT I GOT SOME GOOD DEALS ON ALARMS, DVD SYSTEMS, LAMBO DOORS, RIMS AND TIRES, WINDOW TINT, AND MANY OTHER THINGS FOR YOUR RIDES. GIVE ME A CALL AND I'LL HOOK YOU UP AZ STYLE :biggrin: (602) 228-9246 OR E-MAIL..... [email protected]*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Que onda Knightstalker?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 09:08 PM~6159449
> *Que onda Knightstalker?
> *



Nada homie... bout to crash out real quick... tired as fuck... you going to superior? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2006, 09:18 PM~6159538
> *Nada homie... bout to crash out real quick... tired as fuck... you going to superior?  :biggrin:
> *


hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just kidding, i might if i got my car done by then.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 09:20 PM~6159557
> *hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just kidding, i might if i got my car done by then.....
> *



:uh: You always say that shit... J/K homie... :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Sep 12 2006, 05:18 PM~6158128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SHAMELESS PLUG...JK :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 08:42 PM~6159778
> *THOSE COPS WERE WACK THEY CHASED ME TO.... A LIL DIFFERENT THOUGH, THEY FOLLOWED US DOWN THE STREET TO APPLEBEES AND TRIED TO SPIT GAME TO ME AND MY FRIEND  :twak:  FUCK THAT I PREFER FIRE FIGHTERS :biggrin:
> I DONT GET IT
> 
> ...



LOL!!! I was thinking the same thing about Ben's commercial! :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 09:42 PM~6159778
> *THOSE COPS WERE WACK THEY CHASED ME TO.... A LIL DIFFERENT THOUGH, THEY FOLLOWED US DOWN THE STREET TO APPLEBEES AND TRIED TO SPIT GAME TO ME AND MY FRIEND  :twak:  FUCK THAT I PREFER FIRE FIGHTERS :biggrin:
> 
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up Cornfed!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 09:53 PM~6159879
> *LOL!!!  I was thinking the same thing about Ben's commercial! :roflmao:
> *


...........................AND NOW WE RETURN TO THE REGULARLY SCEDULED PROGRAM :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 10:09 PM~6160008
> *What up Cornfed!
> *


The ceiling :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 12 2006, 09:31 PM~6160205
> *The ceiling :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You are supposed to say "tha sky"


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 08:06 PM~6159441
> *WHATS UP AZ? JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW THAT I GOT SOME GOOD DEALS ON ALARMS,  DVD SYSTEMS, LAMBO DOORS, RIMS AND TIRES, WINDOW TINT, AND MANY OTHER THINGS FOR YOUR RIDES. GIVE ME A CALL AND I'LL HOOK YOU UP AZ STYLE :biggrin: (602) 228-9246 OR E-MAIL..... [email protected]
> *


Hit Smiley up about the LAMBO DOORS!!! He looking for some for his 62!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 12 2006, 09:38 PM~6160258
> *Hit Smiley up about the LAMBO DOORS!!! He lookign for some for his 62!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 09:53 PM~6159879
> *LOL!!!  I was thinking the same thing about Ben's commercial! :roflmao:
> *


Next time i'll make sure that i put you in one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 10:52 PM~6160388
> *Next time i'll make sure that i put you in one. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA BE IN YOUR COMMERCIAL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 10:30 PM~6160196
> *...........................AND NOW WE RETURN TO THE REGULARLY SCEDULED PROGRAM :biggrin:
> *


MTV's hateing on Big [email protected] 10:30pmcentral


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 10:55 PM~6160411
> *MTV's hateing while your [email protected] 10:30pmcentral
> *


.........................................AND AGAIN I'M LOST


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 10:54 PM~6160408
> *:angry: I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA BE IN YOUR COMMERCIAL :biggrin:
> *


You know that I have to put a supermodel in!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 10:57 PM~6160427
> *.........................................AND AGAIN I'M LOST
> *


come on i really dont think your a couple french fries short of a happy meal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup phx whats up?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 10:57 PM~6160428
> *You know that I have to put a supermodel in!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  FINE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 11:01 PM~6160448
> *sup phx whats up?
> *


Whats crackin homie, I heard that you were looking for my house!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:04 PM~6160463
> * FINE
> *


I wuz talking about you!!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:00 PM~6160441
> *come on i really dont think your a couple french fries short of a happy meal!!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOUR NOT THE BRIGHTEST CRAYON IN THE BOX SO WE'RE TIED. :biggrin: 
BETTER YET LETS HAVE A SPELLING BEE, I ALWAYS WIN IN THOSE :cheesy:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:04 PM~6160467
> *Whats crackin homie, I heard that you were looking for my house!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nah nah i wanted to drop by and get those rims but my cousen hooked me up with a set


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:07 PM~6160486
> *WELL YOUR NOT THE BRIGHTEST CRAYON IN THE BOX SO WE'RE TIED. :biggrin:
> BETTER YET LETS HAVE A SPELLING BEE, I ALWAYS WIN IN THOSE :cheesy:
> *


okey were even!!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 11:01 PM~6160448
> *sup phx whats up?
> *


MESA HAS TEMPORARILY TAKEN OVER THIS TOPIC :biggrin: JK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 11:07 PM~6160491
> *nah nah i wanted to drop by and get those rims but my cousen hooked me up with a set
> *


what family that accually buys shit for someone else, can i be part of that family :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:05 PM~6160471
> *I wuz talking about you!!!!!
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH OK WE'RE COOL THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:09 PM~6160501
> *MESA HAS TEMPORARILY TAKEN OVER THIS TOPIC  :biggrin: JK
> *


Mesa who???????


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

bens
what side of the street you on? (roosevelt)


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:10 PM~6160506
> *what family that accually buys shit for someone else, can i be part of that family :biggrin:
> *


yessir! :biggrin: yea i got em for 200 bucks brand new in the box!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 12 2006, 11:11 PM~6160517
> *bens
> what side of the street you on? (roosevelt)
> *


VAN BUREN :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:12 PM~6160523
> *VAN BUREN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 12 2006, 11:11 PM~6160517
> *bens
> what side of the street you on? (roosevelt)
> *


Right next to Miss"V"


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:12 PM~6160523
> *VAN BUREN :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:11 PM~6160515
> *Mesa who???????
> *


EAST MESA THROW IT UP!!!
...JK I HONESTLY THINK I'M THE ONLY MEXICAN ON THIS PART OF TOWN :thumbsdown: 
I GREW UP IN PHX THOUGH SO CAN I BE COOL LIKE YOU BEN??? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:13 PM~6160536
> *Right next to Miss"V"
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 12 2006, 11:13 PM~6160537
> *:0
> *


It's okey were going to let her say whatever!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 09:06 PM~6159441
> *WHATS UP AZ? JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW THAT I GOT SOME GOOD DEALS ON ALARMS,  DVD SYSTEMS, LAMBO DOORS, RIMS AND TIRES, WINDOW TINT, AND MANY OTHER THINGS FOR YOUR RIDES. GIVE ME A CALL AND I'LL HOOK YOU UP AZ STYLE :biggrin: (602) 228-9246 OR E-MAIL..... [email protected]
> *


i'll try and stop by tomorrow


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:13 PM~6160536
> *Right next to Miss"V"
> *


 :angry:HEY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:14 PM~6160542
> *EAST MESA THROW IT UP!!!
> ...JK I HONESTLY THINK I'M THE ONLY MEXICAN ON THIS PART OF TOWN :thumbsdown:
> I GREW UP IN PHX THOUGH SO CAN I BE COOL LIKE YOU BEN??? :cheesy:
> *


Of course you can :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 12 2006, 11:16 PM~6160551
> *i'll try and stop by tomorrow
> *


I'll be waiting


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

I MEANT WHATEVER!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:17 PM~6160560
> *I'll be waiting
> *


where u at ben??


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:17 PM~6160560
> *I'll be waiting
> *


  
peace!
i'm assuming ask for ben :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:17 PM~6160562
> *I MEANT WHENEVER!!!
> *


COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 12 2006, 11:19 PM~6160569
> *
> peace!
> i'm assuming ask for ben :dunno:
> *


The one and only Big Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:20 PM~6160573
> *COOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL? :uh: MIGHT AS WELL SAY "AWESOME"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 11:19 PM~6160568
> *where u at ben??
> *


30th street and Roosevelt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:21 PM~6160587
> *COOL? :uh: MIGHT AS WELL SAY "AWESOME"
> *


Go back to your reply


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ben u got hookups on sounds too??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 11:26 PM~6160628
> *ben u got hookups on sounds too??
> *


 Yes Sir!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

what brands u got i need 2 subs that pound reeeeel hard! 12's or 15's


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2006, 10:36 PM~6160238
> *You are supposed to say "tha sky"
> *


yeah if I was outside, but i'm inside so it's the ceiling :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:21 PM~6160580
> *The one and only Big BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I FOUND THIS ON SOME GAY PORN SITE, I THINK IT IS FALSE ADVERTISING BEN


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 11:28 PM~6160649
> *what brands u got i need 2 subs that pound reeeeel hard! 12's or 15's
> *


Power Bass, MTX, Soundstream. JL Audio, Fosgate, Memphis and a couple of others. and the price depends on the models


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DAMN IT'S CROWDED IN HERE NOW, MORE VICTIMS FOR US TO PICK ON :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much for the soundstream XXX or the W7 or T2's or 9500!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:31 PM~6160676
> *DAMN IT'S CROWDED IN HERE NOW, MORE VICTIMS FOR US TO PICK ON :biggrin:
> *


I'm always on, I just don't log in :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:31 PM~6160676
> *DAMN IT'S CROWDED IN HERE NOW, MORE VICTIMS FOR US TO PICK ON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:30 PM~6160662
> *I FOUND THIS ON SOME GAY PORN SITE, I THINK IT IS FALSE ADVERTISING BEN
> 
> 
> ...


I got your Big Boy.....hahahaha :biggrin: if you want to experience it!!!!! hahaha
Just Kidding


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:30 PM~6160670
> *Power Bass, MTX, Soundstream. JL Audio, Fosgate, Memphis and a couple of others. and the price depends on the models
> *


I'll be shopping for some JL shit when my lincoln is ready for it!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:33 PM~6160692
> *I got your Big Boy.....hahahaha :biggrin:  if you want to experience it!!!!!  hahaha
> Just Kidding
> *


 :0 DAMIT THNX BEN... THERE GOES ANOTHER FIGHT WITH THE BOSS :angry:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:33 PM~6160692
> *I got your Big Boy.....hahahaha :biggrin:  if you want to experience it!!!!!  hahaha
> Just Kidding
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 12 2006, 11:34 PM~6160698
> *I'll be shopping for some JL shit when my lincoln is ready for it!
> *


That cool, when your ready let me know and hook it up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 12 2006, 11:35 PM~6160708
> *:0 DAMIT THNX BEN... THERE GOES ANOTHER FIGHT WITH THE BOSS :angry:
> *


I think you need a new boss!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ben whats the pricce on the soundstream XXX????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 12 2006, 06:18 PM~6158128
> *I WAS THERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET HOMIE JUST WAITING TO BREAKEM OFF SOME AND THE FUCKING POPO CHASED ME DOWN :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THERE ERLY 8:30 NOTHING AT 9:I WAS THERE TALK'N WIT BEN AND ROLL'N STILL NADA SO SPLIT ...............


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 12 2006, 11:37 PM~6160718
> *I think you need a new boss!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SHIT I'M GONNA GET IN TROUBLE, I'M OUT......GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

#Whats up big Ed?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 12:43 AM~6160754
> *#Whats up big Ed?
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE JUST READING ALL SHIT YOU GUY'S IS YAPP'N..... :biggrin:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

any thing going down sunday?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 13 2006, 12:49 AM~6160800
> *any thing going down sunday?
> *


YA IF YOU GOT A CAR TO JUMP ?
:dunno:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 12 2006, 11:51 PM~6160814
> *YA IF YOU GOT A CAR TO JUMP ?
> :dunno:
> *


damn


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 13 2006, 12:53 AM~6160834
> *damn
> *


THAT WAS NO DISRESPECT LIL,HOMIE THAT WAS A QUESTION TO OL'BOY THAT'S ALL...............


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

:biggrin: i kno i was fukin around


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 12 2006, 11:46 PM~6160782
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE JUST READING ALL SHIT YOU GUY'S IS YAPP'N..... :biggrin:
> *


Alot of B.S. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 13 2006, 12:58 AM~6160869
> *:biggrin: i kno i was fukin around
> *


YOUR CRAZY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 12 2006, 11:56 PM~6160852
> *THAT WAS NO DISRESPECT LIL,HOMIE THAT WAS A QUESTION TO OL'BOY THAT'S ALL...............
> *


damn Big Ed you scared them away :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 01:02 AM~6160898
> *damn Big Ed you scared them away :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Mario?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 13 2006, 12:10 AM~6160951
> *HA HA HA :biggrin:
> *


Hey Ed are you going to Superior this weekend?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 01:12 AM~6160964
> *Hey Ed are you going to Superior this weekend?
> *


NOP IM TAKE'N MY SON'S TO PAYSON FOR A LITTLE MALE BOND'N AND SOME FISH'N . :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 13 2006, 12:15 AM~6160985
> *NOP IM TAKE'N MY SON'S TO PAYSON FOR A LITTLE MALE BOND'N AND SOME FISH'N . :biggrin:
> *


 THATS WHAT THE WORLD NEEDS NOW IN DAYS, IS A GOOD MALE ROLL MODEL, NOW THAT i GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THATS COOL AS FUCK! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 12:12 AM~6160964
> *Hey Ed are you going to Superior this weekend?
> *


ben are you going to superior saturday


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 13 2006, 12:20 AM~6161011
> *ben are you going to superior saturday
> *


i WANT TO BUT I'M NOT SAYING NOTHING CAUSE WHEN I PLAN SHIT IT NEVER HAPPENS AS PLANNED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MIKE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

i here you hey mike from tha I you going to superior.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 13 2006, 12:23 AM~6161023
> *i here you hey mike from tha I you going to superior.
> *


HEY MIKE,,,,,,, MIKE,,,,, YA YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

just heard about it today but i have to work - what up ben hey i was waiting for you the other day but you kept going


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Sep 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6161035
> *just heard about it today but i have to work - what up ben hey i was waiting for you the other day but you kept going
> *


DONT TRY TO LIE CRAIGE , DONT TRY TO LIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, IT WUZ A DEAD END AND I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO FOLLOW ME BUT I GUESS IM NOT THAT IMPORTANT HUH :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'M OUT VATOS, GOOD NIGHT, PEACE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

just got this car....turns out im not interested in it any more after the hell trip 2 get it...so if there is any good trades or cash offers hit me up 623 205 7397 will remember it says majestics under the candy on the tailgate...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP WILLIE-YUM DID YOU GET THAT?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Sep 13 2006, 08:58 AM~6162072
> *just got this car....turns out im not interested in it any more after the hell trip 2 get it...so if there is any good trades or cash offers hit me up  623 205 7397 will  remember it says majestics under the candy on the tailgate...
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up en el valle!?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Sep 13 2006, 01:27 AM~6161035
> *just heard about it today but i have to work - what up ben hey i was waiting for you the other day but you kept going
> *


STILL WAITING??????????


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Knightstalker :twak: pay attention slacker


----------



## toker602 (Aug 9, 2006)

*WAKE N BAKE AZ uffin: *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 12 2006, 10:26 PM~6160628
> *ben u got hookups on sounds too??
> *


OH man........Ben won't say it but I WILL.........after all of that time buggin' about how much this and how much that, you didn't even buy rims from BEN????????????? Now you are asking about sounds??????? 


GO TO AUDIO EXPRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: 

and quit buggin'!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 08:20 AM~6162211
> *:uh:
> 
> OH man........Ben won't say it but I WILL.........after all of that time buggin' about how much this and how much that, you didn't even buy rims from BEN?????????????  Now you are asking about sounds???????
> ...


ha ha... tell 'em fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Sep 13 2006, 06:58 AM~6162072
> *just got this car....turns out im not interested in it any more after the hell trip 2 get it...so if there is any good trades or cash offers hit me up  623 205 7397 will  remember it says majestics under the candy on the tailgate...
> 
> 
> ...


Hit up the Majestics.............so that they don't have to repaint the tailgate.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toker602_@Sep 13 2006, 09:18 AM~6162196
> *WAKE N BAKE AZ uffin:
> *


TO LATE ALREADY BAKE'N AS WE  SPEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 09:20 AM~6162211
> *:uh:
> 
> OH man........Ben won't say it but I WILL.........after all of that time buggin' about how much this and how much that, you didn't even buy rims from BEN?????????????  Now you are asking about sounds???????
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR COLD HOMIE BUT THAT'S TRU............................


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Knightstalker you havin a dee dee dee moment you have been stuck in replying for a few mins now haha :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 13 2006, 08:15 AM~6162180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Art you're a MEAT HEAD!


















BUT I COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 08:57 AM~6162503
> *Knightstalker you havin a dee dee dee moment you have been stuck in replying for a few mins now haha  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



AS A MATTER OF FACT I WAS WORKING HARD! J/K... i was looking at cnn... then best buy... :cheesy:


tell malerie to stop spying on tony :0


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 09:09 AM~6162598
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT I WAS WORKING HARD! J/K... i was looking at cnn... then best buy... :cheesy:
> tell malerie to stop spying on tony :0
> *



working hard boy you are in training lol... i dont see malerie? :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HOW IS IT GOING BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker, DIRTY SOUTH?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 09:30 AM~6162816
> *HOW IS IT GOING  BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker, DIRTY SOUTH?
> *



good just here giving my man a hard time haha and you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 09:30 AM~6162829
> *good just here giving my man a hard time haha and you?
> *



I AM DOING GOOD I SEEN HE BETTER GET TO WORK AND MAKE YOU YOUR MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 09:32 AM~6162849
> *I AM DOING GOOD I SEEN HE BETTER GET TO WORK AND MAKE YOU YOUR MONEY :biggrin:
> *



that's what im talking about lol :roflmao: did you find another car :dunno:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

TROUBLE YOU GOING TO SUPERIOR


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 09:32 AM~6162855
> *that's what im talking about lol  :roflmao: did you find another car  :dunno:
> *






NAW NOT YET BUT GOING TO LOOK AT A FEW THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

Ruben SHHHHH!!! I'm not spying on Tony........gosh get to work.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 09:33 AM~6162864
> *NAW NOT YET BUT GOING TO LOOK AT A FEW THIS WEEKEND...
> *



oh that's cool


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 09:34 AM~6162873
> *Ruben SHHHHH!!! I'm not spying on Tony........gosh get to work.
> *





:roflmao:



omg you spoke :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 10:30 AM~6162816
> *HOW IS IT GOING  BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker, DIRTY SOUTH?
> *


ola chola..............


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 09:36 AM~6162896
> *:roflmao:
> omg you spoke  :0
> *



LOL.....Yup..... :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 13 2006, 09:18 AM~6162697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah you're good at that  :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 09:56 AM~6163106
> *:uh: yeah you're good at that  :twak:
> *




yup thats my job haha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

hey jen :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 13 2006, 09:40 AM~6162945
> *ola chola..............
> *


HELLO :biggrin: 




> :wave:
> [/ quote]
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

wow we arent dead today haha

malerie,impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, OGPLAYER, BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker, streetwerx, JEN IN PHX, WUTITDU, TROUBLE, DIRTY SOUTH


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 10:02 AM~6163147
> *wow we arent dead today haha
> 
> malerie,impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, OGPLAYER, BABY505DOLL, Knightstalker, streetwerx, JEN IN PHX, WUTITDU, TROUBLE, DIRTY SOUTH
> *



WERE NOT DEAD BUT WORK MUST BE :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 10:04 AM~6163170
> *WERE NOT DEAD BUT WORK MUST BE :biggrin:
> *



more like people arent working at all haha like some one i know KNIGHTSTALKER :angry:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

I'm here.....I'm not guna SHHH!!! hahaha and I'm not keeping track of him have no reason to :angry: Mr. I have every other day off.....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 10:08 AM~6163198
> *I'm here.....I'm not guna SHHH!!! hahaha and I'm not keeping track of him have no reason to :angry: Mr. I have every other day off.....
> *



oh shit :0


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 10:10 AM~6163205
> *oh shit  :0
> *


Wuz that mean??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

let me bust out the popcorn... this is getting interesting :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie+Sep 13 2006, 09:34 AM~6162873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WEST SIDE!!!!!!!!!


OOPS!! What I meant was Good Morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 10:14 AM~6163220
> *I AM AT WORK!!! :biggrin:  DON'T HATE...
> :cheesy:
> *


Stopping hating on me then just cuz i'm on here thinking I'm spying on Tony.......Gosh I came to talk to Corina hahahaha :biggrin: So mind YO BIZNESS HAHAHAH J/K!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 10:21 AM~6163268
> *WEST SIDE!!!!!!!!!
> OOPS!!  What I meant was Good Morning!!! :biggrin:
> *



lmao :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 10:21 AM~6163269
> *Stopping hating on me then just cuz i'm on here thinking I'm spying on Tony.......Gosh I came to talk to Corina hahahaha :biggrin: So mind YO BIZNESS HAHAHAH J/K!!
> *



lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 13 2006, 10:05 AM~6163180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I THINK THE EAST SIDERS LEFT JEN... :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 10:33 AM~6163362
> *:around:
> :uh: JEALOUSY? I'M AT WORK... GO HAVE A BEER OR SOMETHING...
> :biggrin: I THINK THE EAST SIDERS LEFT JEN... :wave:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

i think i need to bust out the PEACE pipe


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 12:11 AM~6160957
> *Whats up Mario?
> *


whattttttttttsssssss up homie.... your hooked on this shit huh?????? :cheesy:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

:angry: Jealous of WHAT???.....and shit I would go have a BEER right now if I wasn't here at work........BE QIET!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

impala_1962_ss_slow_lane you enjoying the show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 10:21 AM~6163269
> *Stopping hating on me then just cuz i'm on here thinking I'm spying on Tony.......Gosh I came to talk to Corina hahahaha :biggrin: So mind YO BIZNESS HAHAHAH J/K!!
> *



GO BACK TO MYSPACE HATER


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 10:43 AM~6163444
> *GO BACK TO MYSPACE HATER
> *



peace pipe is being broken out lol


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 10:43 AM~6163444
> *GO BACK TO MYSPACE HATER
> *



Nope I'm comfortable right HERE!!!...... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 10:49 AM~6163479
> *Nope I'm comfortable right HERE!!!...... :biggrin:
> *


catfight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6163491
> *catfight!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :nono: lol


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

QUESTION.................................Who's going to Superior this weeekend?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

_*WESTSIDE :biggrin: *_


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:00 AM~6163533
> *QUESTION.................................Who's going to Superior this weeekend?
> *




me....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck ........MARINATE!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Malerie's stuck on that peace pipe.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:03 AM~6163556
> *I think Malerie's stuck on that peace pipe.
> *



uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Sep 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6163491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: me..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:03 AM~6163556
> *I think Malerie's stuck on that peace pipe.
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 12:08 PM~6163598
> *NAH... THATS HOMEBOYS :wave: me..
> *


Well yeah!................Kind of figured your going, if your lady is going :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 11:08 AM~6163598
> *NAH... THATS HOMEBOYS LADY.. IT'S FUN GIVING HER A HARD TIME... :biggrin:
> :wave: me..
> *



you aint going u have to work :twak:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 11:03 AM~6163556
> *I think Malerie's stuck on that peace pipe.
> *


LOL......


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 11:12 AM~6163632
> *you aint going u have to work :twak:
> *


HAHAAHA CHECKED YO ASS!!!! :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 11:21 AM~6163268
> *WEST SIDE!!!!!!!!!
> OOPS!!  What I meant was Good Morning!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 13 2006, 11:30 AM~6163778
> *WHAT
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I damn near live in Blythe....but.... my house is located on the *South* side of the street! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Sep 13 2006, 11:11 AM~6163629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: TONY CHECK YO BABY MOMMA.. BEFORE I DO.. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I'M PLAYING MAL... BEFORE YOU TRIP... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Now its like a double date fight

malerie-----> :buttkick: <-------tony 
baby505doll---------> :buttkick: <----knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 12:04 PM~6164201
> *Now its like a double date fight
> 
> malarie-----> :buttkick: <-------tony
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK TROUBLE....KICK ROCKS FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

NO COMMENTS SMILEY??? :dunno:

DON'T BE AFRAID... :twak:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

:guns: I'ma trip yo ass when I see u Ruben!!!! :nono: None of that shit, u ain't boss, no one bows down to yo ass hahahah!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 12:20 PM~6164359
> *:banghead: I'ma :worship: when I see u Ruben!!!!  :biggrin: , u the boss, i bow down to yo ass hahahah!!!!
> *


thanks mal... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 12:19 PM~6164354
> *NO COMMENTS SMILEY??? :dunno:
> 
> DON'T BE AFRAID...  :twak:
> *


im here people wont leave me alone at work :uh:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 12:24 PM~6164427
> *thanks mal... :biggrin:
> *


YOU PUNK!!! LOl........It's all good just wait and see........ :buttkick:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 11:59 AM~6164151
> *WHO SAYS SHE'S GOING? :dunno: NOT AFTER THAT LIL COMMENT... :twak:
> :twak: I'M GOING... BUT YOU MIGHT NOT..
> :uh: TONY CHECK YO BABY MOMMA.. BEFORE I DO.. :0
> *



boy im going or else you can sleep on the floor


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2006, 01:11 PM~6164301
> *FUCK TROUBLE....KICK ROCKS FUCKER :biggrin:
> *



WUTT UP FOO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 01:29 PM~6164474
> *WUTT UP FOO
> *


CHILLIN AT WORK..WHATS CRACKIN WITH YOU


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

i see we got some jerry springer going on here


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

no we need dr phil and oprah at this point and some martha stewart for good living


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's up Bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 12:29 PM~6164472
> *boy im going or else you can sleep on the floor
> *



HAHA checked yo ass again!!!...... :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 11:29 AM~6164472
> *boy im going or else you can sleep on the floor
> *


Take the floor!!!!!! and go alone!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 13 2006, 12:29 PM~6164472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH SHE SAID THAT KNIGHTSTALKER SO DON'T BE CALLING HER ON THE PHONE RIGHT NOW TELLING HER BABY BE COOL THE FELLOWS ARE READING THIS SHIT..I'M SORRY BABY FORGIVE ME I LOVE YOU...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 13 2006, 12:29 PM~6164472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 HMM...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 12:40 PM~6164627
> *YEAH SHE SAID THAT KNIGHTSTALKER SO DON'T BE CALLING HER ON THE PHONE RIGHT NOW TELLING HER  BABY BE COOL THE FELLOWS ARE READING THIS SHIT..I'M SORRY BABY FORGIVE ME I LOVE YOU...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 12:50 PM~6164690
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING HOW DID YOU KNOW??? :biggrin: 
I KNOW!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 13 2006, 12:24 PM~6164430
> *im here people wont leave me alone at work :uh:
> *


WELL TELL MAL TO QUIT BUGGING YOU AT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What time does everyone who works take their lunch? I take mine from 12:00 - 1:00. :scrutinize: 

Just wondering 'cause usually you guys are talking when I'm hard at work and don't say too much when I can talk.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 12:52 PM~6164713
> *WELL TELL MAL TO QUIT BUGGING YOU AT WORK! :biggrin:
> *


Ruben call me when you get a sec....I tried to call you but no answer....update on the room situation.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 11:56 AM~6164769
> *Ruben call me when you get a sec....I tried to call you but no answer....update on the room situation.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 12:51 PM~6164705
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING HOW DID YOU KNOW??? :biggrin:
> I KNOW!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:nono: :tongue:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 12:58 PM~6164783
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dont get crazy....strictly bizness!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 12:03 PM~6164818
> *dont get crazy....strictly bizness!
> *


 
LOL! :biggrin: I know, I know..........It just sounded funny


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 01:02 PM~6164813
> *:nono: :tongue:
> *


DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT I WAS JUST KIDDING..WELL HERE IS A PEACE OFFERING HOPE YOU LIKE IT..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 01:05 PM~6164847
> *DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT I WAS JUST KIDDING..WELL HERE IS A PEACE OFFERING HOPE YOU LIKE IT..
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: YOU'RE FORGIVEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 12:56 PM~6164769
> *Ruben call me when you get a sec....I tried to call you but no answer....update on the room situation.
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 01:04 PM~6164835
> *LOL! :biggrin: I know, I know..........It just sounded funny
> *


BTW...I thought your lunch time was over?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 10:56 PM~6164769
> *Ruben call me when you get a sec....I tried to call you but no answer....update on the room situation.
> *


Damn :0 :0 :0 :0 AM I invited? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 01:47 PM~6165222
> *Damn  :0  :0  :0  :0  AM I invited?  :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR OPINIONS ON MY TOPIC...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285931


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 01:52 PM~6165263
> *:twak:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 12:52 PM~6164713
> *WELL TELL MAL TO QUIT BUGGING YOU AT WORK! :biggrin:
> *


Ruben u better SHHHHH!!!!........I'm allowed to bug him!! LOL.....
:tongue:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 13 2006, 02:00 PM~6165290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 02:01 PM~6165293
> *Ruben u better SHHHHH!!!!........I'm allowed to bug him!! LOL.....
> :tongue:
> *



must be nice i cant bug ruben thats our alone time lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 02:55 PM~6165693
> *must be nice i cant bug ruben thats our alone time lol
> *



NAH YOU DON'T BUG LIKE MAL  


:0


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 03:04 PM~6165738
> *NAH YOU DON'T BUG LIKE MAL
> :0
> *


Y u always gotta bring me up????......SHHHH ALREADY!!!!........hahahha and by the way I don't freaken bug estupid!! :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 03:16 PM~6165779
> *Y u always gotta bring me up????......SHHHH ALREADY!!!!........hahahha and by the way I don't freaken bug estupid!! :angry:
> *



:angry: MAKE ME...


AND BY THE WAY... YEAH YOU DO... :twak:


NOTICE HOW TONY HASN'T POSTED? :0


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 03:25 PM~6165871
> *:angry: MAKE ME...
> AND BY THE WAY... YEAH YOU DO... :twak:
> NOTICE HOW TONY HASN'T POSTED?  :0
> *


Cuz maybe he actually works!!!.......and is busy.......whatever I'm off this.....gotta get back to work. :angry: Don't even know y u are hating on me.....booooo RUBEN!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 01:05 PM~6164847
> *DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT I WAS JUST KIDDING..WELL HERE IS A PEACE OFFERING HOPE YOU LIKE IT..
> 
> 
> ...


say sorry to me too!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

THNX FOR GETTING ME IN TROUBLE BEN :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 03:37 PM~6165942
> *THNX FOR GETTING ME IN TROUBLE BEN :angry:
> *


no problem, thats what i'm here for :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 13 2006, 10:38 AM~6163405
> *whattttttttttsssssss up homie.... your hooked on this shit huh?????? :cheesy:
> *


nah,,,,,,,,,, okey maybe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:40 PM~6165966
> *no problem, thats what i'm here for :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 12:04 PM~6164201
> *Now its like a double date fight
> 
> malerie-----> :buttkick: <-------tony
> ...


Just fuck each other up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

WHO THE FUCK IS VALERIE DUMB ASS??? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 13 2006, 10:21 AM~6163268
> *SOUTH SIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 13 2006, 03:35 PM~6165923
> *Cuz maybe he actually works!!!.......and is busy.......whatever I'm off this.....gotta get back to work. :angry: Don't even know y u are hating on me.....booooo RUBEN!!!!
> *


:wave: :biggrin: byebye! (oh and i was just giving you a hard time DEE DEE DEE) :uh:


IT'S OK TO COME OUT OF HIDING TONY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 03:45 PM~6166002
> *WHO THE FUCK IS VALERIE DUMB ASS??? :angry:
> *


WHO ARE YOU CALLING DUMB ASS???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 08:20 AM~6162211
> *:uh:
> 
> OH man........Ben won't say it but I WILL.........after all of that time buggin' about how much this and how much that, you didn't even buy rims from BEN?????????????  Now you are asking about sounds???????
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

Whatever Mr. Stalker.......I'm back.......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:47 PM~6166022
> *WHO ARE YOU CALLING DUMB ASS???? :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :around:SOMEONE ....


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

I HAVE TO WATCH WHAT I SAY I'M BEING *WATCHED* :around:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 03:55 PM~6166084
> *:around:SOMEONE ....
> *


WTF


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 03:56 PM~6166100
> *I HAVE TO WATCH WHAT I SAY I'M BEING WATCHED  :around:
> *


YOU MEAN LIKE MY BIGBOY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:58 PM~6166120
> *WTF
> *


HOW CAN SOMEONE CONFUSE VALERIE AND VANESSA  DEE DEE DEE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 03:59 PM~6166141
> *HOW CAN SOMEONE CONFUSE VALERIE AND VANESSA  DEE DEE DEE
> *


WHO DID? :uh:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 04:01 PM~6166160
> *WHO DID? :uh:
> *


SOMEONE IN THIS TOPIC :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTUP GIRLIES!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 03:03 PM~6166184
> *SOMEONE IN THIS TOPIC  :0
> *


No one cares  who is watching in this topic.......we are all watching :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 05:14 PM~6166209
> *No one cares   who is watching in this topic.......we are all watching :cheesy:
> *



HEY WUTT ARE WE WATCHING FOR?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 04:14 PM~6166209
> *No one cares   who is watching in this topic.......we are all watching :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 04:15 PM~6166216
> *HEY WUTT ARE WE WATCHING FOR?
> *


ssssshhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! just watch :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 03:47 PM~6166017
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  byebye!  (oh and i was just giving you a hard time DEE DEE DEE) :uh:
> IT'S OK TO COME OUT OF HIDING TONY! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BEEN BUSY FOO.. NOT HIDING :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 13 2006, 04:17 PM~6166232
> *BEEN BUSY FOO.. NOT HIDING  :uh:
> *


SI CHUY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 04:18 PM~6166242
> *SI CHUY!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHUY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 13 2006, 04:19 PM~6166245
> *CHUY?
> *


OKEY ................"SI TONY"........... IS THAT BETTER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 04:20 PM~6166256
> *OKEY  ................"SI TONY"........... IS THAT BETTER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie+Sep 13 2006, 03:53 PM~6166076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MISS V SEEMS PARANOID :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 13 2006, 04:17 PM~6166232
> *BEEN hiding FOO.. NOT busy  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Sep 13 2006, 04:14 PM~6166209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i was kidding on most of what i wrote just to confuse ben like he confuses me :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

All i read in this topic is ...._blah, blah, blah......blah_


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 04:24 PM~6166293
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,Sep 13 2006, 04:26 PM~6166313_@~
> *All i read in this topic is ....blah, blah, blah......blah
> *


well leave then :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 04:26 PM~6166303
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> 
> ...


WHATS GOING ON :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 03:26 PM~6166313
> *All i read in this topic is ....blah, blah, blah......blah
> *


and you forgot......bullshit, bullshit, bullshit.........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 04:26 PM~6166313
> *All i read in this topic is ....blah, blah, blah......blah
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 05:27 PM~6166330
> *and you forgot......bullshit, bullshit, bullshit.........
> *




_yup!.........BULLSHIT, BLAH, BLAH, BULLSHIT_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 04:27 PM~6166330
> *and you forgot......bullshit, bullshit, bullshit.........
> *


THAT TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

SO ONLY 2 PEEPZ ARE GOING TO SUPERIOR THIS WEEKEND HUH!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

what time is everyone going to superior???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 04:30 PM~6166355
> *SO ONLY 2 PEEPZ ARE GOING TO SUPERIOR THIS WEEKEND HUH!
> *


I MIGHT GO, BUT WHO CARES I'M NOT IMPORTANT :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

TROUBLE U GOING


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*+Sep 13 2006, 04:26 PM~6166303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: MANDILON! :0 :biggrin: J/K


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 04:37 PM~6166404
> *IT'S NOT HARD... J/K BEN :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 04:37 PM~6166404
> *IT'S NOT HARD... J/K BEN :biggrin:
> :angry: MANDILON!  :0 :biggrin: J/K
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 04:31 PM~6166366
> *I MIGHT GO, BUT WHO CARES I'M NOT IMPORTANT :biggrin:
> *


  everybody counts ben no llores :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 04:37 PM~6166404
> *IT'S NOT HARD... J/K BEN :biggrin:
> :angry: SOY MANDILON!  :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 04:42 PM~6166443
> * everybody counts ben no llores :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO KICK ROCKS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 03:30 PM~6166355
> *SO ONLY 2 PEEPZ ARE GOING TO SUPERIOR THIS WEEKEND HUH!
> *


All of the Phoenix Riderz are going. Mandatory all chapter meeting.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 04:43 PM~6166454
> *IM GOING TO KICK ROCKS
> *


here you go, have fun.............................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 04:44 PM~6166459
> *All of the Phoenix Riderz are going.  Mandatory all chapter meeting.
> *


CAN I BE A RIDER?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 04:45 PM~6166464
> *here you go, have fun.............................
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ASS!!!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 04:46 PM~6166478
> *THANKS ASS!!!!!!
> *


no problem, hey how did that day at the barber shop go?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:45 PM~6166471
> *CAN I BE A RIDER?
> *


Only if you really want to be


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 04:49 PM~6166503
> *no problem, hey how did that day at the barber shop go?
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU ASKING FOR MY BIG BOY AGAIN????????? :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

..............um gotta go to work talk to y'all later :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 04:49 PM~6166512
> *Only if you really want to be
> *


JUST ON SATURDAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 04:53 PM~6166540
> *..............um gotta go to work talk to y'all later :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BIG BOY WILL BE WAITING!!!!!!!!! BYE BYE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:53 PM~6166545
> *JUST ON SATURDAY
> *


You're shit out of luck then......our meetings are on Sunday afternoons.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:55 PM~6166558
> *YOUR BIG BOY WILL BE WAITING!!!!!!!!! BYE BYE
> *


 
........ :tears: :barf:  :barf:  :barf: :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 04:55 PM~6166560
> *You're shit out of luck then......our meetings are on Sunday afternoons.....
> *


IM JUST PLAYING, I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR A CLUB THAT CRUISES, SHOWS AND KICKS IT TOGETHER EVERY CHANCE THEY GET!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 13 2006, 04:42 PM~6166444
> *:uh:
> *



:angry: PUTO...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 05:10 PM~6166684
> * :biggrin:  I'M A PUTO...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 13 2006, 04:30 PM~6166355
> *SO ONLY 2 PEEPZ ARE GOING TO SUPERIOR THIS WEEKEND HUH!
> *


I'm going,but don't know if I am taking my ride


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 04:31 PM~6166359
> *what time is everyone going to superior???
> *



SHOW STARTS AT 11AM... SO... PLANNING ON 9AM... OR 10... 


BUT MEXICAN TIME MEANS PROBABLY LIKE 1PM OR SO.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 13 2006, 04:55 PM~6166558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH RIDERZ ARE TRUE TO THEIR NAME... 

ON ANOTHER NOTE... JOIN MY CLUB FOOL... "CHINGA TU MADRE" CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 13 2006, 05:13 PM~6166704
> *:uh:
> *




:burn: :angry: :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 13 2006, 05:16 PM~6166730
> *I'm going,but don't know if I am taking my ride
> *



:biggrin: TAKE IT FOOL... IT AIN'T THAT FAR...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

how far is it? :dunno: from where I live


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 13 2006, 06:29 PM~6167271
> *how far is it? :dunno: from where I live
> *


WHERE DO YOU LIVE?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 06:43 PM~6167327
> *WHERE DO YOU LIVE?
> *


<-------------------------------


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

well from phoenix it's an hour away... so from mesa it has to be shorter 


mapquest it..


here's the address


St Francis of Assisi Church
11 S Church Ave, Superior, AZ 85273


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 07:54 PM~6167433
> *well from phoenix it's an hour away... so from mesa it has to be shorter
> mapquest it..
> here's the address
> ...


ha bro its a 30min drive from mesa. if you want theres about eight of us crusing out there. we should be in mesa about 8' 30 all you guys or girls are more then welcome to cruz with us.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 13 2006, 07:21 PM~6167698
> *ha bro its a 30min drive from mesa. if you want theres about eight of us crusing out there. we should be in mesa about 8' 30 all you guys or girls are more then welcome to cruz with us.
> *



lucky asses :angry: ... for once being on the east pays off for you EAST SIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 13 2006, 07:21 PM~6167698
> *ha bro its a 30min drive from mesa. if you want theres about eight of us crusing out there. we should be in mesa about 8' 30 all you guys or girls are more then welcome to cruz with us.
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 07:23 PM~6167717
> *lucky asses :angry: ... for once being on the east pays off for you EAST SIDERS  :biggrin:
> *


yeah finally :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 13 2006, 07:40 PM~6167815
> *yeah finally :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 13 2006, 05:45 PM~6166464
> *here you go, have fun.............................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN... RICKY IF I HADN'T SAID IT BEFORE... I'LL SAY IT NOW... YOU DO SOME BADASS WORK ON THE WEBSITE TIP HOMIE... THANKS FOR FEATURING MY PICS UP ON THERE... :biggrin:   

AND IF ANYBODY HASN'T CHECKED IT OUT... 


HERE'S THE LINK

LOWRIDING UNDERGROUND


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 13 2006, 03:57 PM~6166583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What your plaque gonna look like.....?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 07:13 PM~6168017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that site is nice....everyone needs to hit Ricky up and get him your car club information and pics!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 08:25 PM~6168106
> *I know you were Homie.......whenever you see us join in the party!
> What your plaque gonna look like.....?
> *



TWO MIDDLE FINGERS ON EACH SIDE... AND "CHINGA TU MADRE" IN THE MIDDLE... :biggrin: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 08:27 PM~6168122
> *I agree that site is nice....everyone needs to hit Ricky up and get him your car club information and pics!!!!!!
> *



and if you ain't got good pics of the club or of your car.. hit me up and i'd be more than happy to shoot some pics for you guys...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 07:27 PM~6168123
> *TWO MIDDLE FINGERS ON EACH SIDE... AND "CHINGA TU MADRE" IN THE MIDDLE...  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 08:29 PM~6168137
> *and if you ain't got good pics of the club or of your car.. hit me up and i'd be more than happy to shoot some pics for you guys...
> *


Calmate Mr. Photographer............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 13 2006, 08:25 PM~6168106
> *I know you were Homie.......whenever you see us join in the party!
> 
> *


THATS COO HOMIE, I KNOW THAT YOU GUYS ARE COO LIKE THAT!!!!!!! NOW THAT TROUBLE GUY, I DONT KNOW........J/K


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 08:39 PM~6168213
> *Calmate Mr. Photographer............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> *




:scrutinize: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 08:49 PM~6168272
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> *


IM JUST KIDDING DAWG,,,,,, :biggrin: FOR CHRISTMAS I'M GETTING YOU A 50 PACK OF BATTERYS SO YOU CAN KEEP ON SNAPING :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 03:36 PM~6165935
> *say sorry to me too!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



OK BIG BEN HERE YOU GO...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 08:52 PM~6168292
> *IM JUST KIDDING DAWG,,,,,, :biggrin:  FOR CHRISTMAS I'M GETTING YOU A 50 PACK OF BATTERYS SO YOU CAN KEEP ON SNAPING :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: MAKE IT SOME "SD" MEMORY CARDS AND YOU GOT A DEAL :biggrin:



oh and ben...


sorry homie...


click the link...  



CENTRAL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 08:57 PM~6168309
> *OK BIG BEN HERE YOU GO...
> 
> 
> ...


BLESS YOUR HEART!!!!!! HOW CAN I NOT FORGIVE YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 08:57 PM~6168309
> *OK BIG BEN HERE YOU GO...
> 
> 
> ...



Hey i'm still upset about earlier  




can i get another one? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

YOU FUCKERS ARE CRAZY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 08:57 PM~6168310
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: MAKE IT SOME "SD" MEMORY CARDS AND YOU GOT A DEAL :biggrin:
> oh and ben...
> sorry homie...
> ...


NOW IM GOING TO GET YOU 2 PACKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 09:00 PM~6168329
> *YOU FUCKERS ARE CRAZY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL I'M OUT TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW ..
KNIGHTSTALKER I WILL GET THAT ONE DONE FOR YOU TOMORROW.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 08:57 PM~6168309
> *OK BIG BEN HERE YOU GO...
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NICE CHOICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2006, 09:02 PM~6168338
> *NOW IM GOING TO GET YOU 2 PACKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:  Orale... 


FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW... THATS A LIL VID OF CENTRAL... TOOK ME A WHILE TO GET TO IT.. BUT FUCKIT I WAS BORED...


CENTRAL CRUISING

OR JUST COPY AND PASTE THIS URL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx_7GTRzVUI


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 09:04 PM~6168354
> *WELL I'M OUT TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW ..
> KNIGHTSTALKER I WILL GET THAT ONE DONE FOR YOU TOMORROW.. :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:  :biggrin: Orale.. thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2006, 09:57 PM~6168309
> *OK BIG BEN HERE YOU GO...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very very nice :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 08:59 PM~6168321
> *Hey i'm still upset about earlier
> can i get another one?  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




:twak: you waste no time when im sleeping huh :angry:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 08:22 PM~6168458
> *:twak: you waste no time when im sleeping huh  :angry:
> *


You didn't know Knightstalker is a player?????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Just put some new shoes on my ride.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 13 2006, 10:20 PM~6168804
> *You didn't know Knightstalker is a player?????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



oh really :0


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 13 2006, 10:31 PM~6168829
> *Just put some new shoes on my ride.
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad homie... THAT'S what big rims are for... it looks good... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 10:34 PM~6168841
> *oh really  :0
> *



:nono: :angel: :cheesy:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 09:34 PM~6168841
> *oh really  :0
> *


Him and Tony are not THAT :angel: !!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 13 2006, 10:56 PM~6168966
> *Him and Tony are not THAT  :angel: !!!!
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU BETTER WATCH IT FOOL... TONY'S BABY MOMMA IS SPYING ON HIM HERE NOW TOO! :0 :scrutinize: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 10:50 PM~6168925
> *:nono: :angel:  :cheesy:
> *



more like a broken ass angel


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 13 2006, 10:16 PM~6169138
> *more like a broken ass angel
> *


LOL this one cracked me up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 10:05 PM~6169050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU BETTER WATCH IT FOOL... TONY'S BABY MOMMA IS SPYING ON HIM HERE NOW TOO! :0 :scrutinize: :ugh:  :uh:
> *


I notice that what did Smiley do wrong??? And to think i have pics of him and some other hyna from year 2003 to ............last week!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2006, 12:03 AM~6169403
> *I notice that what did Smiley do wrong??? And to think i have pics of him and some other hyna from year 2003 to ............last week!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 13 2006, 09:05 PM~6168365
> *:0  :biggrin:   Orale...
> FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW... THATS A LIL VID OF CENTRAL... TOOK ME A WHILE TO GET TO IT.. BUT FUCKIT I WAS BORED...
> CENTRAL CRUISING
> ...


Damn it sucks when u have dial-up :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 14 2006, 01:28 AM~6169485
> *Damn it sucks when u have dial-up  :angry:  :angry:
> *



MY BAD HOMIE...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ANYBODY GOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 14 2006, 08:27 AM~6170615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: NO LOWRIDERS ON THE FLYER? NOT A GOOD SIGN


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

it says there's a hop contest and shit... i was just wondering cause this is the first time i even heard of this show...


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

:angry: Alright already I'M NOT SPYING ON TONY!!!...........Mr. Stalker..... :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Sep 14 2006, 09:09 AM~6170953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: TONY PLEASE COME AND CHECK YO GIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

not this again :uh:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 09:26 AM~6171162
> *I JUST HEARD THAT IT MIGHT BE OK... MY HOMIE RONNIE IS COVERING THE SHOW FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE SO YOU NEVER KNOW??
> :uh:  TONY PLEASE COME AND CHECK YO GIRL... :biggrin:
> *


You are such a JACKASS MR. STALKER!!!........ :angry: MEANIE


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 09:26 AM~6171162
> *I JUST HEARD THAT IT MIGHT BE OK... MY HOMIE RONNIE IS COVERING THE SHOW FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE SO YOU NEVER KNOW??
> *


so you ain't planning on going then?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Sep 14 2006, 09:29 AM~6171202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT IF I CAN MANAGE TO GO TO L.A. FOR A HOP... L.A. vs SD vs LV vs PHX :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 09:42 AM~6171370
> *MAYBE IF YOU PUT HER IN CHECK SHE'D STAY ON MYSPACE :0
> 
> *


Maybe you should do the same to your lady and tell her to stop coming on here


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 14 2006, 09:45 AM~6171398
> *Maybe you should do the same to your lady and tell her to stop coming on here
> *



:0 NAH FOOL... MY GIRL AIN'T ON HERE PLAYING DETECTIVE AND SHIT  



OH AND BTW, IS DAVID TALKING BOUT THOSE PICTURES WITH THAT ONE HYNA? YOU MEMBERRR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 14 2006, 10:29 AM~6171202
> *not this again  :uh:
> *


huh
:dunno: porque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 09:52 AM~6171469
> *:0 NAH FOOL... MY GIRL AIN'T ON HERE PLAYING DETECTIVE AND SHIT
> OH AND BTW, IS DAVID TALKING BOUT THOSE PICTURES WITH THAT ONE HYNA? YOU MEMBERRR :0 :biggrin:
> *


that's what u think :0 

and that foo is just messing around :uh:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 09:52 AM~6171469
> *:0 NAH FOOL... MY GIRL AIN'T ON HERE PLAYING DETECTIVE AND SHIT
> OH AND BTW, IS DAVID TALKING BOUT THOSE PICTURES WITH THAT ONE HYNA? YOU MEMBERRR :0 :biggrin:
> *


Man Ruben y u talking shit and starting stuff for.........what I'm not alllowed on here this ain't your website.....be qiet already I'm not playing detective I trust him. :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 14 2006, 09:52 AM~6171471
> *huh
> :dunno: porque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 14 2006, 09:42 AM~6171370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn... ha ha... keep the pimp hand strong homie!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN IT'S LIKE A LOVERS CORAL IN HERE , BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

SO YOUNG AND SO VIOLENT AY NO.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

How about all 4 of you get off this web site until you can fix your differences.

i can get this shit at home all day long


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 13 2006, 10:31 PM~6168829
> *Just put some new shoes on my ride.
> 
> 
> ...



what kinda rims are those??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 14 2006, 10:04 AM~6171578
> *MAN IT'S LIKE A LOVERS CORAL IN HERE , BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


Kinda reminds me of you on the phone with your lady! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Sep 14 2006, 09:56 AM~6171502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SMILEY CAN'T CONTROL HIS BABY MOMMA :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 14 2006, 10:05 AM~6171584
> *SO YOUNG AND SO VIOLENT AY NO.......................... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 12:00 AM~6165290
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE+Sep 14 2006, 10:06 AM~6171592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Sep 14 2006, 11:09 AM~6171613
> *what kinda rims are those??
> *



Mostly Round


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: SO ON ANOTHER NOTE...



*WHO'S GOING TO SUPERIOR?*


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 11:18 AM~6172339
> *:biggrin: SO ON ANOTHER NOTE...
> WHO'S GOING TO SUPERIOR?
> *


if i can get some of my homies to roll i'll go...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 14 2006, 11:33 AM~6172516
> *if i can get some of my homies to roll i'll go...
> *



:biggrin: WE SHOULD JUST GET A BUNCH OF FOOLS TOGETHER...

MAKE A BIIGGG ASS CARAVAN OUT THERE... :dunno:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 11:53 AM~6172712
> *:biggrin: WE SHOULD JUST GET A BUNCH OF FOOLS TOGETHER...
> 
> MAKE A BIIGGG ASS CARAVAN OUT THERE... :dunno:
> *



shit i'm down... but you guys are going early huh? cause i'ma be in tucson on friday, but i'ma drive back saturday morning to go to the show... i just talked to my homie and he's going so it's for sure... we'll meet up with you when you pass through mesa and shit, you takin' the 60 que no?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

IM GOING TO SUPERIOR AND IM TAKING ALL THE $$$$$ :biggrin: AND SHUT UP ALREADY 30 PAGES OF NOTHING TOOK ME AN HOUR TO CATCH UP


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH YEA FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 14 2006, 12:14 PM~6172893
> *...AND SHUT UP ALREADY 30 PAGES OF NOTHING TOOK ME AN HOUR TO CATCH UP
> *


it has been alot of bs... pinche novela and shit!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

IT'S ALL SMILEYS FAULT :biggrin: 



OH AND WASSUP FOR FRIDAY? WE CRUISING CENTRAL???? :0


(WELL ON THE WAY TO SONICS ANYWAYS)


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 12:35 PM~6173035
> *IT'S ALL SMILEYS FAULT  :biggrin:
> OH AND WASSUP FOR FRIDAY? WE CRUISING CENTRAL???? :0
> (WELL ON THE WAY TO SONICS ANYWAYS)
> *


u wish


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 01:35 PM~6173035
> *IT'S ALL SMILEYS FAULT  :biggrin:
> OH AND WASSUP FOR FRIDAY? WE CRUISING CENTRAL???? :0
> (WELL ON THE WAY TO SONICS ANYWAYS)
> *



FUK IT IM GONNA CRUISE PIONEER BLVD. ON FRIDAY
COPS WONT BE EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Sep 14 2006, 11:57 AM~6172758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

So nobody knows if New Class car club is still around in Tucson? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 11:54 AM~6173204
> *So nobody knows if New Class car club is still around in Tucson? :dunno:
> *


Nope. I guess not Homie. :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 14 2006, 01:14 PM~6172893
> *IM GOING TO SUPERIOR AND IM TAKING ALL THE $$$$$ :biggrin: AND SHUT UP ALREADY 30 PAGES OF NOTHING TOOK ME AN HOUR TO CATCH UP
> *


SHIT IS IT SUNDAY OR SAT.?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 14 2006, 01:05 PM~6173350
> *SHIT IS IT SUNDAY OR SAT.?
> *


SAT MORNING


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 14 2006, 01:05 PM~6173350
> *SHIT IS IT SUNDAY OR SAT.?
> *


Saturday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Sep 14 2006, 12:38 PM~6173058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES! ANYBODY HAVE A 14x6 I CAN TRY TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK ON MY TOWNCAR???


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 14 2006, 01:13 PM~6173425
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES!  ANYBODY HAVE A 14x6 I CAN TRY TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK ON MY TOWNCAR???
> *


 :wave: YEAH I DO...................................JK, WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 14 2006, 01:19 PM~6173473
> *:wave:  YEAH I DO...................................JK, WHAT IS THAT?
> *


 :twak: if you dont know what that is, you should definitely go back to myspace! :scrutinize:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 01:21 PM~6173490
> *:twak: if you dont know what that is, you should definitely go back to myspace!  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: DAMN I WAS JUST KIDDING


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 01:21 PM~6173490
> *:twak: if you dont know what that is, you should definitely go back to myspace!  :scrutinize:
> *


x2 ha ha! or at least look it up...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 14 2006, 01:24 PM~6173526
> *x2 ha ha! or at least look it up...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: FOR THE SECOND TIME *I WAS JUST KIDDING, FUCK*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 14 2006, 01:21 PM~6173490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CALM DOWN... I'M SURE THEY WERE JUST JOKING WITH YOU


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 01:32 PM~6173619
> *CALM DOWN... I'M SURE THEY WERE JUST JOKING WITH YOU
> *


yeah don't trip... kick back it's all good...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

SO I GUESS NO ONE HAS 14x6's, WELL I KNOW MOST PEOPLE DONT RIDE ON THEM BUT I MIGHT HAVE TOO.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 14 2006, 01:39 PM~6173697
> *SO I GUESS NO ONE HAS 14x6's, WELL I KNOW MOST PEOPLE DONT RIDE ON THEM BUT I MIGHT HAVE TOO.
> *


i had some on my '97 deville cause it was FWD... it looked better than 14x7's... just get some and if you don't like 'em sell 'em... it ain't like they're 24's or something... they're cheap homie... they will still stick out a little, but not as much... and they don't look as good as x7's cause the lip is way smaller... if you don't want the rims to stick out on it then get some 20's, you said you got an impala or something to work on anyways, no? that's just your daily right?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 14 2006, 01:45 PM~6173757
> *i had some on my '97 deville cause it was FWD... it looked better than 14x7's... just get some and if you don't like 'em sell 'em... it ain't like they're 24's or something... they're cheap homie... they will still stick out a little, but not as much... and they don't look as good as x7's cause the lip is way smaller... if you don't want the rims to stick out on it then get some 20's, you said you got an impala or something to work on anyways, no? that's just your daily right?
> *


THIS IS MY 03 LINCOLN ON 14x7's...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 10:06 AM~6171592
> *How about all 4 of you get off this web site until you can fix your differences.
> 
> i can get this shit at home all day long
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FUCKIT CRUISE IT AS IS! :biggrin:

GET AT THE HOMIE BEN FOR SOME 6'S IF YOU DECIDE TO GET THEM... NOT REALLY TOO MUCH DIFFERENCE BETWEEN X7 OR X6...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 02:03 PM~6173900
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LIKE THAT? :tears:




JK :guns:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 14 2006, 09:45 AM~6171398
> *Maybe you should do the same to your lady and tell her to stop coming on here
> *



excuse me :twak: tony i dont come on here to spy get it right :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 10:06 AM~6171592
> *How about all 4 of you get off this web site until you can fix your differences.
> 
> i can get this shit at home all day long
> *



im on here to have a good time trouble i just got brought into this shit by tony which aint cool


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 14 2006, 01:39 PM~6173697
> *SO I GUESS NO ONE HAS 14x6's, WELL I KNOW MOST PEOPLE DONT RIDE ON THEM BUT I MIGHT HAVE TOO.
> *


HEY HOMIE THAT CAR IS BAD ASS, BUT IF YOU WANT TO GET SOME 14X6'S LET ME KNOW SO WE COULD GET THAT SHIT CRACKIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I HAVE AN IDEA, WHY DOESNT EVERY ONE KICK BACK AND JUST CHILL OUT WITH THE SPYING, CHECKIN YO GIRL SHIT, AND THE BULLSHIT THAT HAPPENED WITH ROLLIN ABOUT A YEAR AGO...............WERE ALL SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE A BIG FAMILY, EVERYONE RESPECTING, AND HAVING EACH OTHERS BACK AGAINST THE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW WHAT WERE ABOUT. IT USED TO BE FUN TO GET ON LAY IT LOW AND BULLSHIT (IN A GOOD WAY) WITH ALL THE HOMIES AND GET TO KNOW THE NEWBIES, BUT FOR A WHILE HERE ALL I HEAR IS CRYBABY BULLSHIT............I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR ALL THE HOMIES AND THE LADIES THAT KICK IT ON HERE, THATS WHY IT KINDA MAKES ME ANGRY.....................................SPEAKING MY MIND


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN... IF YOU ARE OFFENDED BY MY SIGNATURE, THEN THERE MUST BE A REASON... THIS APPLIES TO ANYONE YAPPIN THIS AND THAT ABOUT ME.. IF WE'RE COOL, OR IF YOU DON'T KNOW ME THEN THERE'S NO REASON TO TRIP OUT ON IT RIGHT? OK THEN... QUIT CRYING LIKE A LIL GIRL... IF YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT IT AND HANDLE IT.. GET AT ME...  

I GOTTA SAY... I NEVER THOUGHT A SIMPLE STATEMENT COULD GET TO SOMEBODY SO MUCH... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

QUIT CALLING UP MY HOMIES TO CRY TO THEM ABOUT IT.. I'M OUT THERE EVERY WEEKEND.. CHILLIN AND SNAPPIN PICS... I'M SURE YOU'VE SEEN THEM.. COME SAY HI NEXT TIME :0 

 :biggrin:  * 



SORRY GUYS... HAD TO POST THAT FOR A CERTAIN SOMEBODY... I'M SURE I'LL HEAR ABOUT IT SOON... 



BACK TO OUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED PROGRAM... :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

for sale

new pics of the caddy


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 02:33 PM~6174099
> *I HAVE AN IDEA, WHY DOESNT EVERY ONE KICK BACK AND JUST CHILL OUT WITH THE SPYING, CHECKIN YO GIRL SHIT, AND THE  BULLSHIT THAT HAPPENED WITH ROLLIN ABOUT A YEAR AGO...............WERE ALL SUPPOSED TO BE  LIKE A BIG  FAMILY, EVERYONE RESPECTING, AND HAVING EACH OTHERS BACK AGAINST THE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW WHAT WERE ABOUT. IT USED TO BE FUN TO GET  ON LAY IT LOW AND BULLSHIT (IN A GOOD WAY) WITH ALL THE HOMIES AND GET TO KNOW THE NEWBIES, BUT FOR A WHILE HERE ALL I HEAR IS CRYBABY BULLSHIT............SPEAKING MY MIND
> *




THAT'S WHAT I SAID... BECAUSE OF THIS SAME SHIT IN THE STREETS COPS WONT LET US DO SHIT NO MORE. BECAUSE ASSHOLES COULDNT GET ALONG NOW THEY WANNA BRING IT TO FUCKEN LAYITLOW THE LAST HEAVEN WE HAVE. IF YOU HAVE BEEF WITH SOME ONE THEN TELL THEM TO THEIR FACE THEN RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH OFF TO OTHER PEOPLE WHEN YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THEY ARE HOMMIES WITH THAT PERSON AND THEY ARE GONNA TELL THEM.. OR IF YOU CANT HAVE A GOOD TIME TALKING SHIT TO EACHOTHER AND WANNA BE A BIG BABY ABOUT IT THEN GET OFF THIS SHIT. LAYITLOW IS FOR LOWRIDERS ON INFO,CLUB EVENTS, PICNICS, AND TO SHOOT THE SHIT WITH HOMMIES THAT DONT GET HURT THIS IS B/S AND IS GETTING OUT OF HAND ALREADY :angry: 
I CANT EVEN TAKE A NICE NAP TO WAKE TOO SEE PEOPLE PUTTIN MY NAME IN SHIT WHEN I HAVE NADA TO DO WIT IT OR FINDING OUT SOME ONE IS RUNNIN THEIR MOUTH ABOUT SO IN SO. SO GET ALIFE IF YOU CANT LET THIS SHIT GO ALREADY!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 02:17 PM~6174042
> *excuse me :twak:  tony i dont come on here to spy get it right  :angry:
> *


i know.... im just talkin shit to ruben like he has been doing :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 14 2006, 02:47 PM~6174184
> *i know.... im just talkin shit to ruben like he has been doing :biggrin:
> *



I DONT WANNA BE INVOLED IN YOUR TALKING SHIT SO LEAVE MY NAME OUT OF IT


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 02:19 PM~6174061
> *HEY HOMIE THAT CAR IS BAD ASS, BUT IF YOU WANT TO GET SOME 14X6'S LET ME KNOW SO WE COULD GET THAT SHIT CRACKIN
> *



How much for the same rims but 14x6's?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 14 2006, 01:50 PM~6173816
> *THIS IS MY 03 LINCOLN ON 14x7's...
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: car looks nice like that cruise it as it


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

Damn people need to drop shit already......... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 02:43 PM~6174153
> *THAT'S WHAT I SAID... BECAUSE OF THIS SAME SHIT IN THE STREETS COPS WONT LET US DO SHIT NO MORE. BECAUSE ASSHOLES COULDNT GET ALONG NOW THEY WANNA BRING IT TO FUCKEN LAYITLOW THE LAST HEAVEN WE HAVE. IF YOU HAVE BEEF WITH SOME ONE THEN TELL THEM TO THEIR FACE THEN RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH OFF TO OTHER PEOPLE WHEN YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THEY ARE HOMMIES WITH THAT PERSON AND THEY ARE GONNA TELL THEM.. OR IF YOU CANT HAVE A GOOD TIME TALKING SHIT TO EACHOTHER AND WANNA BE A BIG BABY ABOUT IT THEN GET OFF THIS SHIT. LAYITLOW IS FOR LOWRIDERS ON INFO,CLUB EVENTS, PICNICS, AND TO SHOOT THE SHIT WITH HOMMIES THAT DONT GET HURT THIS IS B/S AND IS GETTING OUT OF HAND ALREADY  :angry:
> I CANT EVEN TAKE A NICE NAP TO WAKE TOO SEE PEOPLE PUTTIN MY NAME IN SHIT WHEN I HAVE NADA TO DO WIT IT OR FINDING OUT SOME ONE IS RUNNIN THEIR MOUTH ABOUT SO IN SO. SO GET ALIFE IF YOU CANT LET THIS SHIT GO ALREADY!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LETS JUST DROP IT ALL, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW, AND START ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HI MY NAME IS BIG BEN, NICE TO MEET YOU :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:01 PM~6174308
> *LETS JUST DROP IT ALL, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW, AND START ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HI MY NAME IS BIG BEN, NICE TO MEET YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:01 PM~6174308
> *LETS JUST DROP IT ALL, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW, AND START ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HI MY NAME IS BIG BEN, NICE TO MEET YOU :biggrin:
> *



hi im corina from new mexico i moved to phx in jan :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 14 2006, 03:04 PM~6174325
> *:wave:
> *


HOW YOU DOING BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:04 PM~6174327
> *hi im corina from new mexico i moved to phx in jan  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 14 2006, 03:00 PM~6174303
> *Damn people need to drop shit already......... :biggrin:
> *


IM WITH YOU


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:08 PM~6174367
> *IM WITH YOU
> *


 :thumbsup: we all supposed to be friends!! LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 14 2006, 03:10 PM~6174383
> *:thumbsup: we all supposed to be friends!! LOL
> *


THATS WHAT I WUZ SAYING :biggrin: HEY WHO SINGS THAT SONG ON YOUR MYSPACE,,,,,,,,,YOU ARE THE ONE.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:06 PM~6174343
> *HOW YOU DOING BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


im coo..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 14 2006, 03:12 PM~6174408
> *im coo..
> *


YOUR SO COO, IMA CALL YOU A COOLO :biggrin:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:12 PM~6174402
> *:biggrin:
> THATS WHAT I WUZ SAYING :biggrin: HEY WHO SINGS THAT SONG ON YOUR MYSPACE,,,,,,,,,YOU ARE THE ONE.
> *


Chocolate Milk........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 14 2006, 03:01 PM~6174308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

que cute, ben is the peace maker today :biggrin: 
......................but i agree with everything he's said :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 14 2006, 03:15 PM~6174432
> *que cute, ben is the peace maker today :biggrin:
> ......................but i agree with everything he's said :thumbsup:
> *



i just read your quote at the bottom "THERE'S NO NEED TO SPY ON ME ANYMORE, THAT SHIT IS OVER!!!" your crazy girl :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> *TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN... IF YOU ARE OFFENDED BY MY SIGNATURE, THEN THERE MUST BE A REASON... THIS APPLIES TO ANYONE YAPPIN THIS AND THAT ABOUT ME.. IF WE'RE COOL, OR IF YOU DON'T KNOW ME THEN THERE'S NO REASON TO TRIP OUT ON IT RIGHT? OK THEN... QUIT CRYING LIKE A LIL GIRL... IF YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT IT AND HANDLE IT.. GET AT ME...
> 
> I GOTTA SAY... I NEVER THOUGHT A SIMPLE STATEMENT COULD GET TO SOMEBODY SO MUCH... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:17 PM~6174453
> *i just read your quote at the bottom "THERE'S NO NEED TO SPY ON ME ANYMORE, THAT SHIT IS OVER!!!" your crazy girl  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just a lil shot out to someone in cali :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 03:14 PM~6174419
> *
> NO MORE SHIT TALKING?
> PUTO... :biggrin: Ok now no more...
> ...


ok puta :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:19 PM~6174053
> *im on here to have a good time trouble i just got brought into this shit by tony which aint cool
> *



MAN I HOPE YOU 4 DIDNT TAKE ME SERIOUS I DON'T CARE WUTT YOU PEEPZ DO.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malerie+Sep 14 2006, 03:10 PM~6174383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WC FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

I like drama!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:19 PM~6174470
> *MAN I HOPE YOU 4 DIDNT TAKE ME SERIOUS I DON'T CARE WUTT YOU PEEPZ DO.
> *


nah trouble dont worry just going on bein you hyper ass self i see every where haha :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 14 2006, 02:13 PM~6173425
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES!  ANYBODY HAVE A 14x6 I CAN TRY TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK ON MY TOWNCAR???
> *



MAN IF YOU PUT STANDARDS OR 14X6'S DONT EVEN COME ON LAY IT LOW ANYMORE CUZ I KNOW I'LL BE CLOWNING ON YOUR CAR 

HONESTLY IF YOUR GONNA SLIP ON THE 14X7'S THATS COOL 
BUT IT WOULD LOOK ALOT NICER ON 13X7'S.

MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 14 2006, 03:18 PM~6174464
> *just a lil shot out to someone in cali :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

lets all join in and sing kumbaya haha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 12:44 PM~6173101
> *FUK IT IM GONNA CRUISE  PIONEER BLVD. ON FRIDAY
> COPS WONT BE EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YEAH CRUISE AROUND THE HOOD I'LL BE WAITING AT THE OTHER END WITH THE BEER :biggrin: ..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2006, 03:20 PM~6174477
> *I like drama!
> *




:0


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

trouble......nobody cares about your opinion :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 02:22 PM~6174506
> *lets all join in and sing kumbaya haha
> *


Smiley can't do that he only knows the words to "It's Raining Mens"!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 14 2006, 03:15 PM~6174432
> *que cute, ben is the peace maker today :biggrin:
> ......................but i agree with everything he's said :thumbsup:
> *


SHE CALLED ME CUTE :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 14 2006, 03:23 PM~6174526
> *FUCK YEAH CRUISE AROUND THE  HOOD I'LL BE WAITING AT THE OTHER END WITH THE BEER :biggrin: ..
> *


 :twak: bad idea girl then he is gonna turn into a speed racer and haul ass over there to get that beer lol we need him low n slow well in his case high in slow haha


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HEY BEN I TOLD YOU IT WAS THE SUPERIOR BY MY HOUSE MENSO, AND YOU WERE MAKING FUN OF ME??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2006, 03:24 PM~6174545
> *Smiley can't do that he only knows the words to "It's Raining Mens"!
> *



wow :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:25 PM~6174552
> *:biggrin:
> SHE CALLED ME CUTE :biggrin:
> *





awww are you blushing ben? are you kickin your foot around with a red face hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PEACE BETWEEN ALL THE HOMIES :biggrin:12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, TROUBLE, BABY505DOLL, 357IN602, kraz13, kustombuilder, Knightstalker, malerie, OGPLAYER, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, 4_ever_green


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 02:26 PM~6174570
> *wow  :0
> *


I know i wish i can help him but he's keeping it real!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:28 PM~6174593
> *PEACE BETWEEN ALL THE HOMIES :biggrin:12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, TROUBLE, BABY505DOLL, 357IN602, kraz13, kustombuilder, Knightstalker, malerie, OGPLAYER, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, 4_ever_green
> *



peace be with you...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:27 PM~6174589
> *awww are you blushing ben? are you kickin your foot around with a red face hehe  :biggrin:
> *


OH GOLLY :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:28 PM~6174602
> *OH GOLLY :biggrin:
> *



lmao :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK TROUBLE & BLUE


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 14 2006, 04:24 PM~6174536
> *trouble......nobody cares about your opinion :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YOU!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HEY BABY505DOLL I JUST READ YOUR SIGNATURE......................... I THINK THAT STATEMENT CAN ALSO BE AIMED TOWARD THAT SOMEONE IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 02:33 PM~6174099
> *I HAVE AN IDEA, WHY DOESNT EVERY ONE KICK BACK AND JUST CHILL OUT WITH THE SPYING, CHECKIN YO GIRL SHIT, AND THE  BULLSHIT THAT HAPPENED WITH ROLLIN ABOUT A YEAR AGO...............WERE ALL SUPPOSED TO BE  LIKE A BIG  FAMILY, EVERYONE RESPECTING, AND HAVING EACH OTHERS BACK AGAINST THE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW WHAT WERE ABOUT. IT USED TO BE FUN TO GET  ON LAY IT LOW AND BULLSHIT (IN A GOOD WAY) WITH ALL THE HOMIES AND GET TO KNOW THE NEWBIES, BUT FOR A WHILE HERE ALL I HEAR IS CRYBABY BULLSHIT............I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR ALL THE HOMIES AND THE LADIES THAT KICK IT ON HERE, THATS WHY IT KINDA MAKES ME ANGRY.....................................SPEAKING MY MIND
> *



:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 14 2006, 03:25 PM~6174560
> *HEY BEN I TOLD YOU IT WAS THE SUPERIOR BY MY HOUSE MENSO, AND YOU WERE MAKING FUN OF ME??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT TOOK 24 HOURS FOR YOU TO FIGURE THAT OUT. THE LITTLE TOWN ON THE WEST SIDE IS SURPRISE......HAHAHA


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:25 PM~6174558
> *:twak: bad idea girl then he is gonna turn into a speed racer and haul ass over there to get that beer lol we need him low n slow well in his case high in slow haha
> *


_IM NOT HIGH......DO I LOOK HIGH?_

I SAY NO TO DRUGS BUT THAT BUD LIGHT........_HELL YEAH!_


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:19 PM~6174470
> *MAN I HOPE YOU 4 DIDNT TAKE ME SERIOUS I DON'T CARE WUTT YOU PEEPZ DO.
> *


i wasn't taking none of this serious.. its all good :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:32 PM~6174638
> *IT TOOK 24 HOURS FOR YOU TO FIGURE THAT OUT. THE LITTLE TOWN ON THE WEST SIDE IS SURPRISE......HAHAHA
> *


DEE DEE DEE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GOTTA GO TO WORK PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> que cute, ben is the peace maker today :biggrin:
> ......................but i agree with everything he's said :thumbsup:


FOR A CHANGE... HE'S USUALLY THE INSTIGATOR :biggrin:




> > Don't worry Knightstalker, i'll make sure Tony's leaves you alone! Damn Smiley quit being a meathead crybaby!
> 
> 
> NAH HOMIE... ON THE REAL SMILEY IS A GOOD HOMIE FOR REAL
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 14 2006, 03:32 PM~6174637
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


I SWEAR YOUR GOING TO GET A GOOD X-MAS PRESENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I THINK THERES TO MANY PEOPLE ON HERE 
BET THE SITE CRASHES ANY SECOND.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THAT'S HOW YOU GET THEM OF SOME BULLSHIT LADIEZ... :biggrin: 

SEE HOW QUIET THE GOT...LOL


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 14 2006, 03:32 PM~6174634
> *HEY BABY505DOLL I JUST READ YOUR SIGNATURE......................... I THINK THAT STATEMENT CAN ALSO BE AIMED TOWARD THAT SOMEONE IN CALI :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:25 PM~6174558
> *:twak: bad idea girl then he is gonna turn into a speed racer and haul ass over there to get that beer lol we need him low n slow well in his case high in slow haha
> *



JUST READ THIS OVER AGAIN AND THE LAST PART SOUNDED PRETTY 
FAMILIAR I THINK I HEARD IT BEFORE_............"low n slow"_


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:32 PM~6174639
> *IM NOT HIGH......DO I LOOK HIGH?
> 
> I SAY NO TO DRUGS BUT THAT BUD LIGHT........HELL YEAH!
> *



cuz of the hopping silly shit if u were high u better pass sum over here i need it haha


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 14 2006, 02:37 PM~6174693
> *THAT'S HOW YOU GET THEM OF SOME BULLSHIT LADIEZ... :biggrin:
> 
> SEE HOW QUIET THE GOT...LOL
> *


true this one got me HARD!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 14 2006, 03:35 PM~6174671
> *I SWEAR YOUR GOING TO GET A GOOD X-MAS PRESENT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if can find her ill bag her up for you


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NAH....Thats to much there ..........there's something wrong with her


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 14 2006, 03:37 PM~6174693
> *THAT'S HOW YOU GET THEM OF SOME BULLSHIT LADIEZ... :biggrin:
> 
> SEE HOW QUIET THE GOT...LOL
> *


nah beer wit mine dont shut him up only food and sex lmao :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:41 PM~6174734
> *NAH....Thats to much there ..........there's something wrong with her
> *



wrong with who :dunno:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:40 PM~6174726
> *if can find her ill bag her up for you
> *



I know where she lives


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:42 PM~6174749
> *wrong with who :dunno:
> *



that chick posing by the bike.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:43 PM~6174750
> *I know where she lives
> *


the model?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:43 PM~6174762
> *that chick posing by the bike.
> *



yea i see what you mean


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:44 PM~6174766
> *the model?
> *



got damn never mind

i thought you were talking a bout _OG PLAYER_


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:45 PM~6174785
> *got damn never mind
> 
> i thought you were talking a bout OG PLAYER
> *



haha hell no homgurl will bag my ass up haha


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:45 PM~6174783
> *yea i see what you mean
> *



EY ARE YOU SPYING ON ME FOR SOMEBODY? :roflmao: :roflmao: ...J/P


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 02:43 PM~6174762
> *that chick posing by the bike.
> *


You gotta be kidding, let's get Smiley and Knightstalker's opinion!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't know what happened or who said what, to who, or whatever the hell is going on...

As for my comment to V.....I said it...but you know everyone was thinking it. :biggrin: 

Damn, you guys sound like you're at an AA meeting, "Hi, my name is Jen and I've been sober for 3 days"...LOL..... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:46 PM~6174807
> *EY ARE YOU SPYING ON ME FOR SOMEBODY? :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...J/P
> *



umm NO im just bein nice today and talking to every one haha :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 02:43 PM~6174762
> *that chick posing by the bike.
> *


Trouble don't like chicanas?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 03:47 PM~6174818
> *I don't know what happened or who said what, to who, or whatever the hell is going on...
> 
> As for my comment to V.....I said it...but you know everyone was thinking it. :biggrin:
> ...



liar i seen u just two mins ago behind the trash can haha :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:48 PM~6174829
> *liar i seen u just two mins ago behind the trash can haha  :biggrin:
> *


Are you spying on me??? :biggrin: LOL.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 03:55 PM~6174855
> *Are you spying on me??? :biggrin: LOL.....
> *



hell yea jen!!! i wanna be just like you when i grow up so im taking notes lmao j/k :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2006, 04:48 PM~6174823
> *Trouble don't like chicanas?
> *


NOT THAT ONE SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE CAN KICK MY ASS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:57 PM~6174883
> *hell yea jen!!! i wanna be just like you when i grow up so im taking notes lmao j/k :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I'm not that old!! ART BUCK is......... :biggrin: 





j/k He's been quiet so I figured I drag him into it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:00 PM~6174909
> *NOT THAT ONE SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE CAN KICK MY ASS
> *


Mean hynas = More action in bed!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2006, 04:01 PM~6174925
> *Mean hynas = More action in bed!
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 05:04 PM~6174952
> *LMAO!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



JEN DOESN'T AGREE, CUZ SHES THE NICEST AND THE DIRTIEST


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 14 2006, 04:01 PM~6174925
> *Mean hynas = More action in bed!
> *



:0 damn...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 03:06 PM~6174966
> *JEN DOESN'T AGREE, CUZ SHES THE NICEST AND THE DIRTIEST
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 03:00 PM~6174910
> *I'm not that old!!  ART BUCK is......... :biggrin:
> j/k  He's been quiet so I figured I drag him into it!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks......I was just trying to keep my head above the water over here at work.....tooooooo bussssssyyyyy.


We are not old yet......we are just experienced!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2006, 04:31 PM~6175074
> *Thanks......I was just trying to keep my head above the water over here at work.....tooooooo bussssssyyyyy.
> We are not old yet......we are just experienced!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



thats what i was trying to say u guys are experienced i wasnt saying you guys were old :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 14 2006, 04:06 PM~6174966
> *JEN DOESN'T AGREE, CUZ SHES THE NICEST AND THE DIRTIEST
> *


Being "nice" isn't gettin me anywhere....maybe I'll try the alternative!  



> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2006, 04:31 PM~6175074
> *Thanks......I was just trying to keep my head above the water over here at work.....tooooooo bussssssyyyyy.
> We are not old yet......we are just experienced!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL....Exactly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:40 PM~6175131
> *thats what i was trying to say u guys are experienced i wasnt saying you guys were old  :roflmao:
> *


i knew you werent serious..... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 04:43 PM~6175152
> *i knew you werent serious..... :biggrin:
> *



girl i would never call u old haha... ready for vegas?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 14 2006, 04:45 PM~6175168
> *girl i would never call u old haha... ready for vegas?
> *


i pm'd you back, it just doesnt let me send.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 04:49 PM~6175169
> *i pm'd you back, it just doesnt let me send.
> *




really mmmm


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Did anybody else see this

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=286104

Can anyone interpret??? :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 14 2006, 05:06 PM~6175265
> *Did anybody else see this
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=286104
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

almost friday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 THE NOTORIOUS B.I.G.... BEN THAT IS :biggrin: 


CLICK HERE



OR PASTE THIS>>>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag-ICIyoX2g


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:around: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up ruben


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 14 2006, 07:20 PM~6176144
> *What up ruben
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 07:14 PM~6176081
> *:0 THE NOTORIOUS B.I.G.... BEN THAT IS  :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE
> OR PASTE THIS>>>
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD ON THAT SWITCH BEN. WHAT'S IN THE TRUNK.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 14 2006, 07:53 PM~6176398
> *LOOKIN GOOD ON THAT SWITCH BEN. WHAT'S IN THE TRUNK.
> *



 Homie gots 2pumps... 4batteries to the front...4 batteries to the back :0


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 14 2006, 03:25 PM~6174552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

AZ, HAS ANY ONE CHECKED OUT THE TRIBUTE TO MARIO GOMEZ,FROM CANDY FACTORY. HE PASSED AWAY LAST WEAK, CHECK OUT THE COFFIN THEY DID UP FOR HIM. 


POST YOUR RIDES-POST ALL LIFESTYLE CARS PAGE 225.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 14 2006, 08:19 PM~6176129
> *:around:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag-ICIyoX2g :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 14 2006, 11:30 PM~6177971
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag-ICIyoX2g  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 14 2006, 10:16 PM~6177597
> *AZ, HAS ANY ONE CHECKED OUT THE TRIBUTE TO MARIO GOMEZ,FROM CANDY FACTORY. HE PASSED AWAY LAST WEAK, CHECK OUT THE COFFIN THEY DID UP FOR HIM.
> POST YOUR RIDES-POST ALL LIFESTYLE CARS PAGE 225.
> *



THAT WAS BADASS... TRULY SHOWED THEIR LAST RESPECTS IN THAT COFFIN... BUGS EVEN WENT OUT THERE...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I JUST *HAD* TO PUT THIS PICTURE UP... :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

It's Friday AZ time for some bud light :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: WHAT UP l/t1?
HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:21 AM~6179192
> *:wave: WHAT UP GIRL?
> HOW ARE YOU?
> *


IM KOOOOOOOOOOOO JUS CHILLIN AT HOME....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn girl you haven't been here like forever.. 
Did you see I posted that pic I sent you in ladiez touch


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:24 AM~6179211
> *Damn girl you haven't been here like forever..
> Did you see I posted that pic I sent you in ladiez touch
> *


YA I SEEN IT,,LOOKING GOOD,,THX,,,
:biggrin: 
THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY,,,ITS BUUURRRRR TIME,,,


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

hey OGPLAYER how are you doing girl are you coming out this weekend?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 15 2006, 07:27 AM~6179231
> *YA I SEEN IT,,LOOKING GOOD,,THX,,,
> :biggrin:
> THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY,,,ITS BUUURRRRR TIME,,,
> *



THANK GOD!!!
IT'S COKE ON THE ROCKS TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 15 2006, 07:36 AM~6179308
> *hey OGPLAYER how are you doing girl are you coming out this weekend?
> *


NAW GIRL HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO DO THIS WEEKEND AND STILL LOOKING FOR A CAR :biggrin: 
MAYBE NEXT WEEKEND!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 07:38 AM~6179328
> *NAW GIRL HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO DO THIS WEEKEND AND STILL LOOKING FOR A CAR :biggrin:
> MAYBE NEXT WEEKEND!!!
> *



haha that's cool hope you find one soon :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:36 AM~6179309
> *THANK GOD!!!
> IT'S COKE ON THE ROCKS TIME!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK U HAVE THE COKE ON DA ROCKS AND I WILL HAVE THE BURRR,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 15 2006, 07:38 AM~6179335
> *haha that's cool hope you find one soon  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO GIRL I HATE KICKING IT AT HOME I AM USED TO BEING UP IN THE MIX..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 15 2006, 07:39 AM~6179337
> *OK U HAVE THE COKE ON DA ROCKS AND I WILL HAVE THE BURRR,,,
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:42 AM~6179359
> *ME TOO GIRL I HATE KICKING IT AT HOME I AM USED TO BEING UP IN THE MIX..
> *



 U CAN ROLL WITH ME ANYTIME GIRL  U KNOW HOW WE DO IT,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 15 2006, 07:44 AM~6179371
> * U CAN ROLL WITH ME ANYTIME GIRL   U KNOW HOW WE DO IT,,
> *


THANKS GIRL :biggrin: I KNOW WE GOT EACH OTHERS BACK :machinegun: 
NO MATTER WHAT THE SITUATION. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:48 AM~6179395
> *THANKS GIRL :biggrin: I KNOW WE GOT EACH OTHERS BACK :machinegun:
> NO MATTER WHAT THE SITUATION. :biggrin:
> *



HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOTTA STICK TO YOUR NAME,,,,,OGPLAYER,,,U KNOW,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 15 2006, 07:51 AM~6179415
> *HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOTTA STICK TO YOUR NAME,,,,,OGPLAYER,,,U KNOW,,,
> *


HELL YEAH !!!! :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 06:56 AM~6179463
> *HELL YEAH !!!! :biggrin:
> YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT...
> *


Easy 'Lil Puppet!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 07:42 AM~6179359
> *ME TOO GIRL I HATE KICKING IT AT HOME I AM USED TO BEING UP IN THE MIX..
> *



i hear you :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Knightstalker get back to work training is to learn some thing lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 15 2006, 08:06 AM~6179547
> *Easy 'Lil Puppet!
> *


HELL NAW LITTLE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 15 2006, 08:21 AM~6179612
> *Knightstalker get back to work training is to learn some thing lol
> *



GIRL YOU KNOW HOW GUYS ARE THEY THINK THEY KNOW IT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:24 AM~6179631
> *HELL NAW LITTLE BOY :biggrin:
> *



ding ding round 1 haha :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 15 2006, 08:25 AM~6179641
> *ding ding round 1 haha  :roflmao:
> *


HELL THE ROUND WAS OVER WHEN I SAID THAT.. :guns:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 08:27 AM~6179661
> *HELL THE ROUND WAS OVER WHEN I SAID THAT.. :guns:
> *



lmao ok round two ding ding :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 15 2006, 08:28 AM~6179664
> *lmao ok round two ding ding  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 09:29 PM~6176677
> * Homie gots 2pumps... 4batteries to the front...4 batteries to the back  :0
> *



Man I wanted that car but my tio decided to trade him and not my for my '76 monte. :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 15 2006, 08:21 AM~6179612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2006, 09:30 AM~6180068
> *I AM WORKING LADY! WELL I WAS... NOW I'M ON BREAK TILL 10 :cheesy:
> TRUE.. BUT WHEN IT COME TO WHAT I DO... I DO...
> :twak: :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: AHHH.... PEACE AND QUIET... WHAT A DIFFERENCE A DAY MAKES... :biggrin:




*SO WHAT'S UP FOR TONIGHT?? :dunno: 


WHO'S DOWN TO CHILL AT SONICS? :biggrin: *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2006, 11:01 AM~6180210
> *:cheesy:  AHHH.... PEACE AND QUIET... WHAT A DIFFERENCE A DAY MAKES...  :biggrin:
> SO WHAT'S UP FOR TONIGHT??  :dunno:
> WHO'S DOWN TO CHILL AT SONICS? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning.....it's VEGAS!!!! 


Man, Starbucks is no joke!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 12:14 PM~6180348
> *Good morning.....it's VEGAS!!!!
> Man, Starbucks is no joke!!!  :biggrin:
> *


3 weeks already! :0 I need to hit the lottery :uh: Will you win some money for me playing bingo :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 15 2006, 10:20 AM~6180393
> *3 weeks already! :0  I need to hit the lottery :uh: Will you win some money for me playing bingo :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THE LOTTERY WANNA ROB A BANK WITH ME :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 15 2006, 10:20 AM~6180393
> *3 weeks already! :0  I need to hit the lottery :uh: Will you win some money for me playing bingo :biggrin:
> *


SSHHH...don't tell my secrets!! :biggrin: Yes, I'll share my bingo $$ with you.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 11:22 AM~6180409
> *FUCK THE LOTTERY WANNA ROB A BANK WITH ME :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TO MY GIRLS ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 15 2006, 10:51 AM~6180640
> *IM DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: YOU CAN DRIVE THE GETAWAY CAR OK...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

AWWW HELL NO YOU DIDN'T..........YOU MY CUZ IS FIRED.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP CUZ? ARE YOU STAYING OUT OF TROUBLE HAHAHAHA.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 15 2006, 10:54 AM~6180661
> *AWWW HELL NO YOU DIDN'T..........YOU MY CUZ IS FIRED.
> *


AWW OK I WILL BE RIGHT BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 11:54 AM~6180666
> *WHAT UP CUZ? ARE YOU STAYING OUT OF TROUBLE HAHAHAHA.. :biggrin:
> *



man........im trying but its to fukn hard.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 11:53 AM~6180651
> *:thumbsup: YOU CAN DRIVE THE GETAWAY CAR OK...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2006, 09:30 AM~6180068
> *I AM WORKING LADY! WELL I WAS... NOW I'M ON BREAK TILL 10
> *



MUST BE NICE TO HAVE BREAK FOR ALMOST THE WHOLE DAY :uh: LOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 15 2006, 10:56 AM~6180677
> *man........im trying but its to fukn hard.
> *



DAMN THEN I AM JUST GONNA MAKE IT HARDER LOL :biggrin: 
HERE YOU GO...

I TOOK THE PIC OFF CAUSE MOTHER FUCKERS TOOK IT ALL WRONG...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 12:12 PM~6180793
> *DAMN THEN I AM JUST GONNA MAKE IT HARDER  LOL :biggrin:
> HERE YOU GO...
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 15 2006, 06:42 AM~6179359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah......a couple of real comadres.... :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> DAMN THEN I AM JUST GONNA MAKE IT HARDER  LOL :biggrin:
> HERE YOU GO...
> 
> 
> Incest is best! :barf:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 15 2006, 11:24 AM~6180889
> *Yeah......a couple of real comadres.... :uh:
> *


DAMN RIGHT HOMEBOY COMADRES IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > DAMN THEN I AM JUST GONNA MAKE IT HARDER  LOL :biggrin:
> > HERE YOU GO...
> > Incest is best! :barf:
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2006, 12:07 PM~6181249
> *:0
> *



YEAH MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T WANT TO GET ME STARTED..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 01:14 PM~6181320
> *YEAH MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T WANT TO GET ME STARTED..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TALK TO YOU ALL LATER..THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO ART :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 11:25 AM~6181415
> *TALK TO YOU ALL LATER..THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO ART  :angry:
> *


 :wave: :twak: See ya! FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grifo602 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: WATS HAPNEN AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 15 2006, 01:48 PM~6181952
> *:wave:  :twak: See ya!  FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EASY.....RAMBO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 15 2006, 03:18 PM~6182573
> *EASY.....RAMBO
> *



OK I WILL ONLY BECAUSE HE IS YOUR FRIEND..


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 15 2006, 04:28 PM~6182617
> *OK I WILL ONLY BECAUSE HE IS YOUR FRIEND..
> *


SHIT I DONT CARE I JUST SEEN 
THE GUN AND IT REMINDED ME OF RAMBO


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

If anyone can get a hold of Albert from Phoenix Riderz, will you please tell him to give me a call at my shop. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 05:03 PM~6183056
> *If anyone can get a hold of Albert from Phoenix Riderz, will you please tell him to give me a call at my shop.  Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


You guys still gonna be at the shop for a while Jen? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2006, 05:51 PM~6183239
> *You guys still gonna be at the shop for a while Jen?  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah, it's lookin like a late night!! Carne is on the grill right now! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 06:02 PM~6183290
> *oh yeah, it's lookin like a late night!!  Carne is on the grill right now! :biggrin:
> *



need any pepsi or beer or something?? :biggrin: txt me.. i'm on my way to walmart real quick...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2006, 06:05 PM~6183301
> *need any pepsi or beer or something??  :biggrin: txt me.. i'm on my way to walmart real quick...
> *


we're cool thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Malerie? who did you say did that song?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## malerie (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2006, 06:34 PM~6183435
> *Whats up Malerie? who did you say  did that song?
> *


Their name is chocolate milk........the song is called girl calling......that's the original one. And on tony's page is the remix....by WC.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malerie_@Sep 15 2006, 07:11 PM~6183636
> *Their name is chocolate milk........the song is called girl calling......that's the original one.  And on tony's page is the remix....by WC.
> *


thank you for the info


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2006, 07:27 PM~6183685
> *thank you for the info
> *


Sup Ben you want me to make u bad ass funk cd?  :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

SEE YOU GUYS OUT AT THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## ANDY VALLES (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 15 2006, 08:10 PM~6183629
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANDY VALLES_@Sep 15 2006, 11:20 PM~6184557
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 15 2006, 08:15 PM~6183921
> *Sup Ben you want me to make u bad ass funk cd?    :cheesy:
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 15 2006, 08:15 PM~6183921
> *Sup Ben you want me to make u bad ass funk cd?    :cheesy:
> *



How come you dont offer to make me a cd fool? Thought we were homies... :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 15 2006, 10:13 PM~6184497
> *SEE YOU GUYS OUT AT THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW TOMORROW
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: anyone still up


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 16 2006, 04:02 AM~6185409
> *:biggrin: anyone still up
> *


Somebody was up a little late! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2006, 10:30 AM~6186269
> *Somebody was up a little late! :biggrin:
> *



hey jen :wave: 


:uh: ruben is still sleeping lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 16 2006, 10:33 AM~6186280
> *hey jen :wave:
> :uh: ruben is still sleeping lol
> *


Morning! I think I am too!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Jen!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 16 2006, 10:33 AM~6186280
> *hey jen :wave:
> :uh: ruben is still sleeping lol
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 15 2006, 04:03 PM~6183056
> *If anyone can get a hold of Albert from Phoenix Riderz, will you please tell him to give me a call at my shop.  Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


He will be calling you soon! :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

i learned my lesson today at the show no matter how lazy you are for the day YOU MUST put on sunblock  im dying right now :tears:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 16 2006, 11:20 AM~6186465
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *




hey hey you were still sleepin at that time lol


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

sup fred?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 16 2006, 09:56 PM~6189012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Sep 16 2006, 10:21 PM~6189133
> *sup fred?
> *


What you talking to me? Do I know you? Have we met somewhere before? :biggrin: What up James long time no see, how yuh been?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU HOMIES... :biggrin: AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.. 

WE START OFF WITH A COUPLE SPYPICS OFF STREETLIFE... (RICKY YOU CAN USE SOME OF THESE FOR THEIR WEBSITE :dunno: )












































































DAMN I WONDER WHAT THAT ENGINE IS FOR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM SUPERIOR..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*THAT'S IT... THAT'S ALL... I'M GOING TO BED...  


LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK... :biggrin: *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

OH AND IS THERE ANYTHING HAPPENING TONIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

NIce pics like always homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 17 2006, 11:29 AM~6190978
> *NIce pics like always homie
> *



NICE PIC'S :thumbsup: 
LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 07:54 AM~6190264
> *I GOT SOME PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

NICE PICS KNIGHTSTALKER :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTSTALKER, TE AVENTASTES HOMIE, GOOD JOB


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY FRANK I NEED YOU TO CALL ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1+Sep 17 2006, 11:29 AM~6190978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 17 2006, 12:15 PM~6191126
> *:biggrin:
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 02:02 PM~6191444
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS...  :biggrin:
> *



YOU DESERVE THEM THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PIC'S :biggrin: 
YOU SHOULD START YOUR OWN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BECAUSE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS LOST IT'S VIEW ON LOWRIDERS AND WHAT THEY ARE ABOUT..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I commented on your myspace Knightstalker :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 17 2006, 02:07 PM~6191478
> *YOU DESERVE THEM THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PIC'S  :biggrin:
> YOU SHOULD START YOUR OWN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BECAUSE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HAS LOST IT'S VIEW ON LOWRIDERS AND WHAT THEY ARE ABOUT..
> *



:0 


NAH... I'M NOWHERE NEAR THAT LEVEL... YET... I'M WORKING ON IT THO... WHICH IS WHY I DON'T MIND GOING OUT THERE AND SHOOTING PICS OF THE RIDES AND THE PLACES FOR THE FUCK OF IT... 

BESIDES... I'VE LEARNED THAT WHEN YOU GET ON THAT LEVEL... PEOPLE GET SHADY  ... SO I'LL JUST KEEP DOING WHAT I'M DOING... POST EM UP ON HERE AND ON MY BLOG ON MYSPACE... *JUST FOR THE LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE*..... NO RECOGNITION OR COMPENSATION NECCESARY... JUST FOR THE HOMIES TO ENJOY THEM...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 17 2006, 02:09 PM~6191488
> *I commented on your myspace Knightstalker :biggrin:
> *




THANKS HOMIE...  


BUT THEY'LL ALWAYS BE ON HERE TOO...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 09:01 AM~6190288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO WON THE HOP?
:dunno: :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 09:02 AM~6190292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 03:55 PM~6191716
> *:0
> NAH... I'M NOWHERE NEAR THAT LEVEL... YET... I'M WORKING ON IT THO... WHICH IS WHY I DON'T MIND GOING OUT THERE AND SHOOTING PICS OF THE RIDES AND THE PLACES FOR THE FUCK OF IT...
> 
> ...


 THAT'COOL HOMIE  BUT I THINK PEOPLE GET SHADY ON ALL LEVEL'S AS LONG AS YOU STAY DOWN TO EARTH AND ON THE GRIND THAT'S WHAT'S GONNA MAKE YOU.... IN ANY GAME HOMIE YOU STAY TRU AND GOOD THING'S HAPPEN..................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 17 2006, 03:46 PM~6191888
> *THAT'COOL HOMIE   BUT I THINK PEOPLE GET SHADY ON ALL LEVEL'S AS LONG AS YOU STAY DOWN TO EARTH AND ON THE GRIND THAT'S WHAT'S GONNA MAKE YOU.... IN ANY GAME HOMIE YOU STAY TRU AND GOOD THING'S HAPPEN..................
> *



WISE WORDS... THANKS HOMIE...  

AS FOR PICS OF THE SETUP... MY FUCKIN BATTERIES DIED...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin: WHATS CRACKN TONIGHT


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

NICE PICS KNIGHTSTALKER BUT NEXT TIME LEAVE THE BALD SPOT OUT OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 17 2006, 05:58 PM~6192654
> *NICE PICS KNIGHTSTALKER BUT NEXT TIME LEAVE THE BALD SPOT OUT OF IT :biggrin:
> *



 MY BAD HOMIE... WANT ME TO EDIT IT OUT AND GIVE YOU AN AFRO OR SOMETHING? :biggrin: J/K.. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 07:36 PM~6193295
> * MY BAD HOMIE... WANT ME TO EDIT IT OUT AND GIVE YOU AN AFRO OR SOMETHING?  :biggrin:  J/K..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pics of the show homie keep it up .


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW HERE IN PHOENIX?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

VERY NICE PICS BY THE WAY!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Sep 17 2006, 11:57 PM~6194800
> *Nice pics of the show homie keep it up .
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE.. GLAD YOU GUYS LIKED EM...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP+Sep 18 2006, 12:01 AM~6194811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX HOMIE..


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

We talked to Jerry from Society cc he judges for lowrider magazine and he said he hasn't heard anything about a civic show this year.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Sep 18 2006, 12:16 AM~6194852
> *We talked to Jerry from Society cc he judges for lowrider magazine and he said he hasn't heard anything about a civic show this year.
> *



LAST I TALKED TO LAZOYA, HE SAID HE WAS POSTPONING IT CUZ OF CONSTRUCTION.... THIS WAS LIKE 2MONTHS AGO... SO I DUNNO..  

JERRY SHOULD JUDGE FOR LAZOYA... USUALLY HE GETS FOOLS THAT DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL THEY'RE DOING... :angry: :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

WHATS IT IS FUCK MARINATE AND TROUBLE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 09:01 AM~6195696
> *WHATS IT IS    KICK ROCKS FUCKER :biggrin: [/u]*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

ALL RIGHT HOMIE GRACIAS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright homies where do I go in or around gilbert to get my bumpers and other shit rechromed??? Also where can I pick up 175/75/14???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'Sup AZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 18 2006, 12:40 PM~6197374
> *'Sup AZ!!!!!!!!
> *


what's up fool


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

OH SURE I BUY A NEW COMPUTER AND THIS PLACE DIES YOU FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 01:05 PM~6197507
> *OH SURE I BUY A NEW COMPUTER AND THIS PLACE DIES YOU FUCKERS :biggrin:
> *


i think all the females scared everyone away :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

BLUE IS A HATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 18 2006, 01:11 PM~6197569
> *BLUE IS A HATER!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHY CAUSE I MISSPELLED NOT HAHAHA


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 01:16 PM~6197611
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHY CAUSE I MISSPELLED NOT HAHAHA
> *


 :uh: YOU SUCK :thumbsdown:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 18 2006, 01:24 PM~6197684
> *:uh:  YOU SUCK  :thumbsdown:
> *


IF YOU READ MY SIGNATURE I LICK HAHA LICKY LICKY


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I SEE DEAD PEOPLE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

damn joe!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 01:32 PM~6197754
> *I SEE DEAD PEOPLE
> *



:around:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Great pics KNIGHTSTALKER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6197965
> *Great pics KNIGHTSTALKER!!! :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU JEN... :biggrin: 


I STILL FEEL BAD ABOUT THE 61...  

WHICH IS WHY I DIDN'T WANNA POST ANY CLOSE UP SHOTS OF IT... I MEAN, OF ALL THE CARS RIGHT? :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 18 2006, 12:24 PM~6197228
> *  Also where can I pick up 175/75/14???
> *



DUNNO ABOUT THE CHROMERS IN GILBERT... BUT HIT UP THE HOMIE BIG BEN FOR THEM TIRES... 


602-228-9246 OR 602-465-3030


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP VATOS LOCOS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 02:20 PM~6198049
> *WHATS UP VATOS LOCOS
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2006, 02:18 PM~6198035
> *DUNNO ABOUT THE CHROMERS IN GILBERT... BUT HIT UP THE HOMIE BIG BEN FOR THEM TIRES...
> 602-228-9246 OR 602-465-3030
> *


*YES SIR, I GOT YOU COVERED!!!!!!  *</span>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2006, 02:21 PM~6198061
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


COMO ESTAS GUEY????????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

VEGAS HERE WE COME!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 02:22 PM~6198071
> *COMO ESTAS GUEY????????????
> *



AQUI NOMAS... PATIANDO PARA ATRAS... AKA KICKIN BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2006, 02:28 PM~6198105
> *VEGAS HERE WE COME!
> *




HELL YEAH... PARTY AT THE MOTEL6 :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Ruben, another gallery of your pics Lowriding Underground... bien hecho guey...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2006, 03:31 PM~6198123
> *HELL YEAH... PARTY AT THE MOTEL6  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:   TILL THE BARRINGS GO DRY!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 PM~6198145
> *Ruben, another gallery of your pics Lowriding Underground... bien hecho guey...
> *



THANKS HOMIE... THEY LOOK GOOD...

I LIKE THIS ONE... ON THE WAY HOME TOOK IT CUZ I WAS BORED..










AND THIS ONE.. WHILE THEY WERE LOADING UP THE CARS...











OH AND THIS ONE CAME OUT BADASS... YOU WOULD THINK I ACTUALLY KNEW WHAT THE HELL I WAS DOING HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2006, 02:35 PM~6198154
> *uffin:     TILL THE BARRINGS GO DRY!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 18 2006, 12:24 PM~6197228
> *Alright homies where do I go in or around gilbert to get my bumpers and other shit rechromed???  Also where can I pick up 175/75/14???
> *


Metro Plating in Mesa kind of close. 480-833-8453 did good work on my stuff


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 02:20 PM~6198049
> *WHATS UP VATOS LOCOS
> *



OH YOU CAN SAY HI TO THE VATO'S BUT NOT TO MISS O.G. PLAYER THAT'S COOL NO MORE PIC'S FOR YOU..HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 18 2006, 02:55 PM~6198285
> *OH YOU CAN SAY HI TO THE VATO'S BUT NOT TO MISS O.G. PLAYER THAT'S COOL NO MORE PIC'S FOR YOU..HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 


SHIT I CAN SAY HI... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2006, 02:57 PM~6198302
> *:0  :0  :0
> SHIT I CAN SAY HI... :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: KNIGHTSTALKER
BIG BEN MISSING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 18 2006, 03:06 PM~6198333
> *:biggrin:  :wave: KNIGHTSTALKER
> BIG BEN MISSING OUT :biggrin:
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2006, 03:11 PM~6198362
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAVE A NICE DAY!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

here joe i tryed fixing you being knightstalker didnt 










:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 18 2006, 02:55 PM~6198285
> *OH YOU CAN SAY HI TO THE VATO'S BUT NOT TO MISS O.G. PLAYER THAT'S COOL NO MORE PIC'S FOR YOU..HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *


IM SORRY,,,,,,WHAT I MEANT TO SAY WUZ,,,,,,,,*WHATS UP EVERYBODY IN AZ, WHATS CRACKIN???? * DONT BE MAD OK....


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 18 2006, 03:54 PM~6198656
> *here joe i tryed fixing you being knightstalker didnt
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 18 2006, 04:54 PM~6198656
> *here joe i tryed fixing you being knightstalker didnt
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHATS UP EVERYONE WHATS CRACKN. :biggrin: KE ONDA BEN!!!!!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG ED!!!!


----------



## ANDY VALLES (Oct 29, 2005)

to find 175/75/14 tire call the wheel shops in los angeles ca


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a tranny pan for a 86' lux sport. v8 305 200 r4 tranny


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6199531
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE WHATS CRACKN.  :biggrin: KE ONDA BEN!!!!!
> *


WHAAASSSSSS :biggrin: SAPONING


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ITS NOT REALLY A BALD SPOT DAM IT I SHAVED IT TO LOW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 09:17 PM~6200829
> *ITS NOT REALLY A BALD SPOT DAM IT I SHAVED IT TO LOW
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2006, 09:19 PM~6200844
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE HELP BABY505DOLL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 09:17 PM~6200829
> *ITS NOT REALLY A BALD SPOT DAM IT I SHAVED IT TO LOW
> *


UHAH :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 18 2006, 09:28 PM~6200907
> *WHAT UP BEN? :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN, HOW ARE YOU DOING?......................(PIC PLEASE) :worship:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 09:30 PM~6200921
> *WHATS CRACKIN, HOW ARE YOU DOING?......................(PIC PLEASE) :worship:
> *


HERE YOU GO STOP BEGGING :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 18 2006, 09:38 PM~6200956
> *HERE YOU GO STOP BEGGING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 18 2006, 07:20 PM~6199543
> *WHAT UP BIG ED!!!!
> *


what's up homie


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 18 2006, 09:21 PM~6200858
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP BABY505DOLL
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN BIG ED? ...........................................BABY505DOLL KICK ROCKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 10:05 PM~6201087
> *WHATS CRACKIN BIG ED?      ...........................................BABY505DOLL KICK ROCKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



more like dirt that's all we have here at knightstalkers house.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE YOU GO BABY505DOLL, I'M ALL DONE WITH THEM :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 18 2006, 10:09 PM~6201106
> *more like dirt that's all we have here at knightstalkers house.....
> *


OR KICK KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin: :biggrin: SAME SHIT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 18 2006, 10:10 PM~6201116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm bad idea i have to live with him lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 18 2006, 10:13 PM~6201139
> *thanks let me know when you need them back  :thumbsup:
> mmm bad idea i have to live with him lol
> *


WHERE IS HE, IS HE TAKING A SHIT........(ORLANDO) :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 10:16 PM~6201156
> *WHERE IS HE, IS HE TAKING A SHIT........(ORLANDO) :biggrin:
> *



he is in the kitchen eating ice cream lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 10:16 PM~6201156
> *WHERE IS HE, IS HE TAKING A SHIT........(ORLANDO) :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2006, 10:16 PM~6201156
> *WHERE IS HE, IS HE TAKING A SHIT........(ORLANDO) :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 19 2006, 07:13 AM~6202312
> *:roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N ARIZA


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 19 2006, 06:52 AM~6202567
> *WHAT'S POPP'N ARIZA
> *


'sup Big Ed!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2006, 08:56 AM~6202583
> *'sup Big Ed!!!
> *


WHAT YOU INTO ART ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 19 2006, 07:47 AM~6202919
> *WHAT YOU INTO ART ?
> *


DEEP SHIT......here at work......too many things to do, too little time..... :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 19 2006, 07:17 AM~6202336
> *:scrutinize:
> *




:tongue:


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

What's up BABY505DOLL?? :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up er'body?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda mi linda AZ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 19 2006, 09:26 AM~6203198
> *What up er'body?
> *


WHAT UP? :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning AZ! What's new??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 09:56 AM~6203455
> *Good morning AZ!  What's new??
> *


HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2006, 09:57 AM~6203467
> *HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU?
> *


I'm good, busy as hell! We got lots to do before Vegas, my sons birthday is Saturday, damn not enough hours in the day!! How bout you? Did you find a car yet?? With as much stuff as we got going on over here, we wont even be able to lift mine til after Vegas, but maybe I'll win some $$ and be able to get in painted too! :biggrin: You want a big body right?? There was someone selling one on here....I was interested in it, but I need to finish what I got before buying another project.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ricky! I didnt forget about you...things been crazy around here! I should have some pics to you today or first thing in the am.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 10:13 AM~6203560
> *I'm good, busy as hell!  We got lots to do before Vegas, my sons birthday is Saturday, damn not enough hours in the day!!  How bout you?  Did you find a car yet??  With as much stuff as we got going on over here, we wont even be able to lift mine til after Vegas, but maybe I'll win some $$ and be able to get in painted too! :biggrin: You want a big body right??  There was someone selling one on here....I was interested in it, but I need to finish what I got before buying another project.
> *



I HEAR YOU GIRL NOT ENOUGH HOURS IN THE DAY  
WELL GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS GIRL :biggrin: AND TELL YOUR SON I SAID HAPPY BIRTHDAY OK..YEAH I AM LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY. YOU ARE FINISHIG UP A CAR AND I CAN'T EVEN GET ONE STARTED WITH ALL THE BAD LUCK I AM HAVING.  WELL GIRL HAVE A GOOD ONE AND I WILL TALK TO YOU LATER OK..


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 10:15 AM~6203574
> *Ricky! I didnt forget about you...things been crazy around here!  I should have some pics to you today or first thing in the am.
> *


it's all good, no rush  ... i just pm'd you... don't stress...  i tend to work better under all the pressure anyway :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 18 2006, 02:47 PM~6198232
> *Metro Plating in Mesa kind of close. 480-833-8453 did good work on my stuff
> *



Damn homie they expensive out here, I called them and they said $325ea for front and back bumpers. In cali your looking at $150 for each. DAMN!!! Anyone know anywhere else besides Metro?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 19 2006, 10:13 AM~6203560
> *I'm good, busy as hell!  We got lots to do before Vegas, my sons birthday is Saturday, damn not enough hours in the day!!  How bout you?  Did you find a car yet??  With as much stuff as we got going on over here, we wont even be able to lift mine til after Vegas, but maybe I'll win some $$ and be able to get in painted too! :biggrin: You want a big body right??  There was someone selling one on here....I was interested in it, but I need to finish what I got before buying another project.
> *


can you sponsor my car homegirl?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 19 2006, 12:14 PM~6204216
> *can you sponsor my car homegirl?
> *


If I do really really good in Vegas, absolutely!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 19 2006, 11:12 AM~6204204
> *Damn homie they expensive out here, I called them and they said $325 for front and back bumpers.  In cali your looking at $150 for each.  DAMN!!!  Anyone know anywhere else besides Metro?
> *


Try:

Concourse Plating -

Kerr West - 623-937-8676


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2006, 12:25 PM~6204257
> *Try:
> 
> Concourse Plating -
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT ART!


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 19 2006, 12:12 PM~6204204
> *Damn homie they expensive out here, I called them and they said $325 for front and back bumpers.  In cali your looking at $150 for each.  DAMN!!!  Anyone know anywhere else besides Metro?
> *


I rather get it done here and pay $25 more than have to drive to Cali and back. :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Sep 19 2006, 12:37 PM~6204303
> *I rather get it done here and pay $25 more than have to drive to Cali and back. :biggrin:
> *



Oh mybad its $325 each bumper not both!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 19 2006, 11:27 AM~6204264
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ART!
> *


No problem! The number for Concourse Polishing and Plating is 602-997-7735

I had work done at Kerr and Concourse and was happy with both. Concourse did a bunch of bolts for me and did not lose any of them!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

what up AZ


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP JEN HOW U DOIN ITS ME IVAN BY THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 19 2006, 12:39 PM~6204318
> *Oh mybad its $325 each bumper not both!
> *


this a good shop

AMERICAN PLATING
202 W Gibson Ln
Phoenix, AZ 85003-2802


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Sep 19 2006, 02:46 PM~6204992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

HEY WHAT UP ARIZA WHAT PART OF MESA U FROM


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 02:46 PM~6204993
> *WHAT UP JEN HOW U DOIN ITS ME IVAN BY THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


baaaby geeurl!... what's up bunny you finally figured it out... ha ha...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP RICKI JOOOOOOOOOOONES :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

YEA HOMIE SLOWLY BUT SURELY SO WE STILL ON 4 VEGAS OR U PUNKING OUT?????


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 02:49 PM~6205008
> *HEY WHAT UP ARIZA WHAT PART OF MESA U FROM
> *


I live near Country club & Brown


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 02:51 PM~6205024
> *YEA HOMIE SLOWLY BUT SURELY SO WE STILL ON 4 VEGAS OR U PUNKING OUT?????
> *


bitch you know i'm down... i'ma have to stop eating for a few weeks cause i have to spend the money i was gonna use on the rims that ben just called me about today... so i will probably be finishing my continental kit this weekend... we'll see what's up...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

KEWL ***** FINALLY U DO SUMTHING TO UR CAR HAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

KEWL HOMIE U LIVE DOWN THE STREET 4RM ME WELL NOT REALLY BUT U KNOW WHAT I MEAN I LIVE ON UNIVERSITY AND DOBSON


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 02:55 PM~6205048
> *KEWL ***** FINALLY U DO SUMTHING TO UR CAR  HAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:
> *


Biiitch! :buttkick:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 02:56 PM~6205053
> *KEWL HOMIE U LIVE DOWN THE STREET 4RM ME WELL NOT REALLY BUT U KNOW WHAT I MEAN I LIVE ON UNIVERSITY AND DOBSON
> *


orale homie I know where it's at I pass by there everyday


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 02:56 PM~6205053
> *KEWL HOMIE U LIVE DOWN THE STREET 4RM ME WELL NOT REALLY BUT U KNOW WHAT I MEAN I LIVE ON UNIVERSITY AND DOBSON
> *


I used to live on Alma school & 7th st for a while. Right down the street from WestWood. originally from PHX though :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MUY CHINGON,,,,,,,,,,WHAT SIDE OF MESA ARE YOU FROM???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU MEMBER!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 03:10 PM~6205131
> *YOU MEMBER!
> *


RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW, OR LATER LATER


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHATS CRACKN WITH THE HOUSE CALL BEN U READY????? :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2006, 03:12 PM~6205145
> *RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW, OR LATER LATER
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 19 2006, 03:15 PM~6205173
> *WHATS CRACKN WITH THE HOUSE CALL BEN U READY????? :0
> *


THERE YOU GO. YOUR GOING TO COME ALL THE WAY OUT HERE TO THE 602 AND GET YOUR ASS BEAT. WHY GO THROUGH THE HASSLE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW, BUT MAYBE LATER LATER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SONICS.. 


:cheesy: I MUST BE BORED..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 03:32 PM~6205264
> *NOT RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW, BUT MAYBE LATER LATER
> *


MARINATE=GEORGE LOPEZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

CLICK

CHECK THIS ONE OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2006, 04:38 PM~6205303
> *MARINATE=GEORGE LOPEZ
> *


NO MAMES! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP CUZ ? ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben I wont be making it to Vegas this year. My sister is having her baby shower at my house that weekend. :angry: 

Getting in the top notch clubs for free was fun though, hehehehe... It's good to know people. 

I dropped bout 2 g's that weekend.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 19 2006, 04:28 PM~6205565
> *Ruben I wont be making it to Vegas this year. My sister is having her baby shower at my house that weekend.  :angry:
> 
> Getting in the top notch clubs for free was fun though, hehehehe... It's good to know people.
> ...



DAMN... YOU SUCK FOOL.... I'M TAKING UR TIO OVER THERE.. DID I MENTION HE AIN'T FROM THE CLUB EITHER :0 :0 :0  

AND WHAT CLUBS YOU GET INTO FOR FREE?? :angry: AND WHERE WAS I? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 19 2006, 05:30 PM~6205584
> *DAMN... YOU SUCK FOOL.... I'M TAKING UR TIO OVER THERE.. DID I MENTION HE AIN'T FROM THE CLUB EITHER  :0  :0  :0
> 
> AND WHAT CLUBS YOU GET INTO FOR FREE??  :angry:  AND WHERE WAS I?  :biggrin:
> *



I got into the clubs at the Wynn, Palms, and Ceasars Palace for free. I was walking around with bottles of MOET and shit, lol. Fuckin bar tender talking bout, "How many glasses do you need?" I said, "have you seen any Tupac videos? I don't need glasses!"
As far as were you were I dunno, lol. As soon as we got into the telly I turned one of our sinks into a makeshift ice chest, lol.

So what happened with my Tio? and all that you never told me...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 19 2006, 04:33 PM~6205603
> *I got into the clubs at the Wynn, Palms, and Ceasars Palace for free. As far as were you were I dunno, lol. As soon as we got into the telly I turned one of our sinks into a makeshift ice chest, lol.
> 
> So what happened with my Tio? and all that you never told me...
> *



Lucky... :cheesy:


as for Jose? hmmm... :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HEY SIDI... DID YOU SEE THESE?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay how come I wasn't invited to see that hot ass chick? that's fucked up Ruben my tio's gonna hear bout this shit I like T&A as much as everybody else! sum ma ma bitch!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Seriously........
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





That's fucked up! dang the chick is BAD!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Did you know that I offered my Tio 7 g's for that caddi last August.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DON'T WORRY HOMIE.. WE GOT A LOT MORE STUFF IN THE WORKS... A LOT MORE.. 


I'LL HIT YOU UP NEXT TIME...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 19 2006, 04:49 PM~6205664
> *Did you know that I offered my Tio 7 g's for that caddi last August.
> *



:twak: :biggrin: 






YOU ALSO TOLD HIM TO PUT LAMBO DOORS ON IT! :uh: :angry: MEMBER? HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey it's a mod and gets you points, right? 

Remember that baby blue accord I had that shit won so many thophies it was rediculous... had like 18g's into it. most of it in body mods.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 19 2006, 04:55 PM~6205713
> *Hey it's a mod and gets you points, right?
> 
> Remember that baby blue accord I had that shit won so many thophies it was rediculous... had like 18g's into it. most of it in body mods.
> *



lambo doors on a caddy is bad for la raza


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FUUCK THIS SHIT IS OLD... HEY BIGG BEN, MEMBER THIS SHIT? YOU HAD THE FUCKIN CUTTY STILL :0


CESAR CHAVEZ CRUISE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2006, 03:10 PM~6205448
> *WHAT UP CUZ ? ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:biggrin: wuzzup big chano


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 19 2006, 05:41 PM~6205622
> *HEY SIDI... DID YOU SEE THESE??  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 19 2006, 06:29 PM~6206334
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 19 2006, 04:58 PM~6205728
> *FUUCK THIS SHIT IS OLD... HEY BIGG BEN, MEMBER THIS SHIT? YOU HAD THE FUCKIN CUTTY STILL :0
> CESAR CHAVEZ CRUISE
> *


HELL YEAH I MEMBER.............THE GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2006, 07:00 PM~6206444
> *HELL YEAH I MEMBER.............THE GOOD OLD DAYS
> *



NO LLORES WEY... :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 19 2006, 07:02 PM~6206453
> *NO LLORES WEY... :tears:
> *


I'M TRING NOT TO BIAAAAAATTTCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2006, 07:07 PM~6206474
> *I'M TRING NOT TO BIAAAAAATTTCH!!!!!!!!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2006, 05:11 PM~6205795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT HAPPEN HIS LADY WON'T LET HIM GO? :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 19 2006, 12:14 PM~6204216
> *can you sponsor my car homegirl?
> *


HEY RICH "CAN I HAVE YOUR AUTOGRAPH"? :uh: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA+Sep 19 2006, 02:46 PM~6204993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

BLAZED OUT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHAT IT DO AZ...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHERES MY BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BLUE??? SIDI?? TROUBS??? S.C.T.B.???? RAY??? HOPPERS602??? ARTBUCK??? RIDERZ???? HELLO ANYBODY??? 

SUP BIG BEN


LADIES????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 19 2006, 09:12 PM~6207424
> *WHERES MY BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BLUE??? SIDI?? TROUBS???  S.C.T.B.???? RAY??? HOPPERS602??? ARTBUCK??? RIDERZ???? HELLO ANYBODY???
> ...


 :wave: Where you been?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 19 2006, 08:12 PM~6207424
> *WHERES MY BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BLUE??? SIDI?? TROUBS???  S.C.T.B.???? RAY??? HOPPERS602??? ARTBUCK??? RIDERZ???? HELLO ANYBODY???
> ...


'sup Bubbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DONT HIDE FRANK,,,, I SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 19 2006, 09:12 PM~6207424
> *WHERES MY BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BLUE??? SIDI?? TROUBS???  S.C.T.B.???? RAY??? HOPPERS602??? ARTBUCK??? RIDERZ???? HELLO ANYBODY???
> ...


WHATS UP BUBBZ, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP BIG ED?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 12:01 AM~6208110
> *WHATS UP BIG ED?
> *


WHAT'S POPP'N


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

AZ GONNA DO SOME DAMAGE IN CALI THIS WEEKEND "AZ V.S CALI WE GOT SOME HEVEY SWANGER'S COME'N OUT THE SICK "O" DUCE (602) FRANK'S HYDRO'S, STREET LIFE, HOPPER 602 ,LOCO'S HEAD'N OUT TO REPP BIG ARIZA.............................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 19 2006, 11:23 PM~6208253
> *AZ GONNA DO SOME DAMAGE IN CALI THIS WEEKEND  "AZ V.S CALI  WE GOT SOME HEVEY SWANGER'S COME'N OUT THE SICK "O" DUCE (602) FRANK'S HYDRO'S, STREET LIFE, HOPPER 602 ,LOCO'S HEAD'N OUT TO REPP BIG ARIZA.............................
> *




:biggrin: *SHOW THEM HOW AZ DOES IT HOMIES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> :biggrin: *SHOW THEM HOW AZ DOES IT HOMIES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU GOING HOMIE?*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 20 2006, 12:00 AM~6208424
> *YOU GOING HOMIE?
> :dunno:
> *





No money i have to save all i got for vegas


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2006, 12:02 AM~6208430
> *No money i have to save all i got for vegas
> *



:thumbsup: no more eating out :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Rise n shine AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: off to work :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 20 2006, 05:48 AM~6208976
> *Rise n shine AZ :biggrin:  :biggrin: off to work :angry:  :angry:
> *



FUCK WORK :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 19 2006, 11:23 PM~6208253
> *AZ GONNA DO SOME DAMAGE IN CALI THIS WEEKEND  "AZ V.S CALI  WE GOT SOME HEVEY SWANGER'S COME'N OUT THE SICK "O" DUCE (602) FRANK'S HYDRO'S, STREET LIFE, HOPPER 602 ,LOCO'S HEAD'N OUT TO REPP BIG ARIZA.............................
> *


Good Luck and Gods Speed.............


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2006, 08:10 AM~6209671
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2006, 08:21 AM~6209762
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


HELLO 
I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO PUT A PIC UP FOR YOU GUYS TO SAY HELLO :biggrin: J/K


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello...

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 08:40 AM~6209932
> *Hello...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



NICE CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2006, 09:42 AM~6209946
> *NICE CARS :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you... niether is finished though, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

siddi, hit me up


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup chick? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 08:50 AM~6209980
> *Thank you... niether is finished though, lol.
> *




TIME AND MONEY IS A BITCH HUH  
THEY WILL BE ONE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2006, 10:18 AM~6210136
> *TIME AND MONEY IS A BITCH HUH
> THEY WILL BE ONE DAY :biggrin:
> *


I agree with the first comment but as far them being finished I dunno, I tend to change my mind in what cars I was a lot. :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good Morning AZ! I order rims from LA and they send me 1! The other 3 went to Waco, TX by mistake, what kind of shit is that! They are giving me a refund though thank god!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 08:40 AM~6209932
> *Hello...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




:0 LOOKING GOOD FOOL... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 09:44 AM~6210311
> *I agree with the first comment but as far them being finished I dunno, I tend to change my mind in what cars I was a lot.  :biggrin:
> *


SO HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED ONE CAR?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sup Bubbz I am here in AZ now, didn't you say I work down the street from you or something. I am at 2555 W Chandler Blvd at Countrywide Home Loans.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6210405
> *Sup Bubbz I am here in AZ now, didn't you say I work down the street from you or something.  I am at 2555 W Chandler Blvd at Countrywide Home Loans.
> *


I'm @ Chandler & Kyrene right now, @ the auction.... oh yeah, WELCOME to AZ FOOL!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2006, 10:55 AM~6210393
> *SO HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED ONE CAR?
> *



Nope I get bored and tired of them, lol. since the age of 15 i've owned over 20 different cars, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 11:00 AM~6210423
> *I'm @ Chandler & Kyrene right now, @ the auction....  oh yeah, WELCOME to AZ FOOL!
> *



Bubbz: "Do I hear 45, 45, 45, 45, 45, 45... 50 we got 50! 55, 55, 55, 55, 55, goin once goin twice... SOLD! to the guy in the black hat!"


Hahahahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 09:46 AM~6210325
> *Good Morning AZ!  I order rims from LA and they send me 1!  The other 3 went to Waco, TX by mistake, what kind of shit is that!  They are giving me a refund though thank god!
> *



SHOULDA WENT TO THE HOMIE BIGG BEN...  GLAD TO HEAR THEY GIVING YOU A REFUND...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2006, 10:10 AM~6210472
> *SHOULDA WENT TO THE HOMIE BIGG BEN...    GLAD TO HEAR THEY GIVING YOU A REFUND...
> *


I would cause he is close but Big Ben cant get the prices I get from OG Wire. He even admitted it. Wish he could!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup trouble?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 10:05 AM~6210447
> *Nope I get bored and tired of them, lol. since the age of 15 i've owned over 20 different cars, lol.
> *


oh just make it happen, why dont ya


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6210463
> *Bubbz: "Do I hear 45, 45, 45, 45, 45, 45... 50 we got 50! 55, 55, 55, 55, 55, goin once goin twice... SOLD! to the guy in the black hat!"
> Hahahahahahaha...  :biggrin:
> *


pretty much, except in 22 lanes.... all at the same time, plus you gotta add a dozen middle aged dealers hitting on you.... thats more acurate...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bubbz how many cars are from Impressive c.c. ??? I am gonna bring my Impala to Sonics Saturday, see if you and your man can make it out there. I need to meet new people, since I am an outsider lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 11:19 AM~6210516
> *pretty much, except in 22 lanes.... all at the same time, plus you gotta add a dozen middle aged dealers hitting on you.... thats more acurate...
> *





hahahahaha... that's fuckin comedy!

"Fuckin SOLD to the ugly mothafucka that looks like Bert Renolds monkey!"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 10:00 AM~6210423
> *I'm @ Chandler & Kyrene right now, @ the auction....  oh yeah, WELCOME to AZ FOOL!
> *



:biggrin: I'M ON CHANDLER AND 56TH ST


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2006, 11:24 AM~6210552
> *:biggrin: I'M ON CHANDLER AND 56TH ST
> *



I'm on 7th street and Missouri.


NEXT! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 10:26 AM~6210559
> *I'm on 7th street and Missouri.
> NEXT! lol.  :biggrin:
> *



Im on W Chandler and Ellis


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2006, 10:24 AM~6210552
> *:biggrin: I'M ON CHANDLER AND 56TH ST
> *


Everyday???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 11:19 AM~6210521
> *Bubbz how many cars are from Impressive c.c. ???  I am gonna bring my Impala to Sonics Saturday, see if you and your man can make it out there.  I need to meet new people, since I am an outsider lol
> *



THATS A GOOD QUESTION..........


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 10:26 AM~6210559
> *I'm on 7th street and Missouri.
> NEXT! lol.  :biggrin:
> *


G IIIII AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 11:27 AM~6210569
> *Everyday???
> *



I'm hustlin...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 20 2006, 11:27 AM~6210574
> *THATS A GOOD QUESTION..........
> *



Hahahahaha... that's durty, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 10:31 AM~6210606
> *Hahahahaha... that's durty, lol.
> *


who even lets troubs on here..... BANNED !!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 10:13 AM~6210489
> *I would cause he is close but Big Ben cant get the prices I get from OG Wire.  He even admitted it.  Wish he could!
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey who has a torch? i need to cut the back off a brand new rim i just got from the homie bigg ben yesterday... it's going in my continental kit...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 09:46 AM~6210325
> *Good Morning AZ!  I order rims from LA and they send me 1!  The other 3 went to Waco, TX by mistake, what kind of shit is that!  They are giving me a refund though thank god!
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED BENS CUSTOM WHEELS FIRST......... :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 10:55 AM~6210763
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED BENS CUSTOM WHEELS FIRST......... :biggrin:
> *



You couldnt beat the prices i get member you member


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 20 2006, 10:55 AM~6210763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 20 2006, 10:50 AM~6210725
> *hey who has a torch? i need to cut the back off a brand new rim i just got from the homie bigg ben yesterday... it's going in my continental kit...
> *


i just used a cutting wheel cut real easy then changed discs and grinded down the ruff edges. try that


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 20 2006, 10:50 AM~6210725
> *hey who has a torch? i need to cut the back off a brand new rim i just got from the homie bigg ben yesterday... it's going in my continental kit...
> *


AND IT DIDNT GO TO WACCO EITHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I need a drink .lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 10:57 AM~6210779
> *You couldnt beat the prices i get member you member
> *


COME ON LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 11:01 AM~6210824
> *i just used a cutting wheel cut real easy then changed discs and grinded down the ruff edges. try that
> *


aight i'll try that... how did you do your latch? do you have any pics?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 20 2006, 11:08 AM~6210847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah! Make mine a double! :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 11:08 AM~6210845
> *AND IT DIDNT GO TO WACCO EITHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell no it came out perfect! the exact color spokes! and i got the matching spare if i get a flat... good lookin' out homie! you know i'd recommend you... i already have!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 11:09 AM~6210848
> *COME ON LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME :biggrin:
> *



I get 13's and 14's powder coated for $375 set. Can you beat that?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang er'body is in here now.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm at 19th Ave and Northern!!!!!!!!!!!

*W O R K I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

:uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PARTY OVR HERE..........................SIKE, GET BACK TO WORK LAZY ASSES :biggrin: ......................14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: I. K. Rico, INSIDIOUS, JEN IN PHX, Big Rich, Art Buck, BUBBZinAZ, MARCOMAD, Ben'sCustomWheels, dippin84cutty, DIRTY SOUTH, bigbro94, OGPLAYER, mal_602chick


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TEAM AZ HEADING TO CALI THIS WEEKEND AZ V.S L.A WERE GONNA PUT IT DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRANK'S ,   STREET LIFE ITS GONNA BE POPP'N


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry, papparozzi follows me everywhere----, cant shake 'em


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6210916
> *Sorry, papparozzi follows me everywhere----, cant shake 'em
> *


 :uh: Miss gone for weeks and now your back :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 20 2006, 11:21 AM~6210926
> *:uh: Miss gone for weeks and now your back :biggrin:
> *


are you complaining, or can you just say, 'i missed you, nice to see you, glad your back'

is that so hard honey buns??? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 12:20 PM~6210916
> *Sorry, papparozzi follows me everywhere----, cant shake 'em
> *




Sure they do...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 20 2006, 12:12 PM~6210874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN HOMIE SHIT IM IN "LOVE"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I GET THE RIMS CHEAP CAUSE I AM FROM TECHNIQUES, YOU HAVE TO BE FROM TECHNIQUES TO GET THOSE PRICES, SO PLEASE STILL BUY FROM BIGBEN! :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 10:22 AM~6210930
> *are you complaining, or can you just say, 'i missed you, nice to see you, glad your back' is that so hard honey buns???  :biggrin:
> *


You know that's what I meant!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2006, 11:22 AM~6210932
> *Sure they do...
> *


its either that or the cops....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 20 2006, 11:23 AM~6210939
> *JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I GET THE RIMS CHEAP CAUSE I AM FROM TECHNIQUES, YOU HAVE TO BE FROM TECHNIQUES TO GET THOSE PRICES, SO PLEASE STILL BUY FROM BIGBEN!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:   SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE!   :biggrin: </span>
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.......ITS THE GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: CUSTOMER SERVICE THEY COME HERE FOR :biggrin: :biggrin: I MEAN WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GET A SET OF RIMS AND A COLD ASS CORONA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Sep 20 2006, 10:27 AM~6210569
> *Everyday???
> *



technically :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I GET THE RIMS CHEAP CAUSE I AM FROM TECHNIQUES, YOU HAVE TO BE FROM TECHNIQUES TO GET THOSE PRICES, *SO PLEASE STILL BUY FROM BIGBEN*! :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE! :biggrin:
> 
> My 2 cents....but most people feel more comfortable spending money with someone they trust, see and talk to on a regular basis. I'm not knockin you, I'm just sayin......... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6210950
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.......ITS THE GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CUSTOMER SERVICE THEY COME HERE FOR :biggrin:  :biggrin: I MEAN WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GET A SET OF RIMS AND A COLD ASS CORONA
> *


So no more menudo, now it's just a Corona??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 20 2006, 11:23 AM~6210940
> *You know that's what I meant!!!!!!
> *


thats what i thought you said............. MISS YOU TOO!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> > JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I GET THE RIMS CHEAP CAUSE I AM FROM TECHNIQUES, YOU HAVE TO BE FROM TECHNIQUES TO GET THOSE PRICES, *SO PLEASE STILL BUY FROM BIGBEN*! :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE! :biggrin:
> >
> > My 2 cents....but most people feel more comfortable spending money with someone they trust, see and talk to on a regular basis. I'm not knockin you, I'm just sayin......... :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 20 2006, 11:10 AM~6210857
> *aight i'll try that... how did you do your latch? do you have any pics?
> *


still working on it i need a smaller hub for a 13 though so it might take a lil while


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok Homies I'm out to lunch!!!!!!! 

Papadaux here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Gonna have some fried frog legs and baby aligators!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 20 2006, 11:32 AM~6210983
> *So no more menudo, now it's just a Corona??? :biggrin:
> *


MENUDO ONLY ON SUNDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 20 2006, 11:33 AM~6210992
> *Ok Homies I'm out to lunch!!!!!!!
> 
> Papadaux here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Gonna have some fried frog legs and baby aligators!! :biggrin:
> *


It tastes like squishy chicken nuggets! LOL.........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6210950
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.......ITS THE GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CUSTOMER SERVICE THEY COME HERE FOR :biggrin:  :biggrin: I MEAN WHERE ELSE CAN YOU GET A SET OF RIMS AND A COLD ASS CORONA
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY THERE MISS OGPLAYER ITS KINDA QUIET IN HERE,, WHY DONT YOU POST A PIC UP SO EVERYBODY CAN WAKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 11:47 AM~6211113
> *HEY THERE MISS OGPLAYER ITS KINDA QUIET IN HERE,, WHY DONT YOU POST A PIC UP SO EVERYBODY CAN WAKE UP :biggrin:
> *



SORRY I WAS WORKING ON SOMETHING.. :biggrin: 
WHAT UP EVERYONE?
OK BEN JUST TO MAKE YOUR DAY I WILL POST SOMETHING UP.GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES OK. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Im off to lunch, peace!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 20 2006, 11:47 AM~6211113
> *HEY THERE MISS OGPLAYER ITS KINDA QUIET IN HERE,, WHY DONT YOU POST A PIC UP SO EVERYBODY CAN WAKE UP :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO BIG BEN


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> > JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS I GET THE RIMS CHEAP CAUSE I AM FROM TECHNIQUES, YOU HAVE TO BE FROM TECHNIQUES TO GET THOSE PRICES, *SO PLEASE STILL BUY FROM BIGBEN*! :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE! :biggrin:
> >
> > My 2 cents....but most people feel more comfortable spending money with someone they trust, see and talk to on a regular basis. I'm not knockin you, I'm just sayin......... :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 20 2006, 11:30 AM~6210977
> * :biggrin:
> 
> My 2 cents....but most people feel more comfortable spending money with someone they trust, see and talk to on a regular basis.  I'm not knockin you, I'm just sayin......... :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: X100000000000 BIG BEN AIN'T EVER GONNA DO YOU WRONG... AND IF YOU AIN'T SATISFIED HE'LL WORK TOWARDS MAKING IT RIGHT...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2006, 12:01 PM~6211204
> *HERE YOU GO BIG BEN
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

If I would have not gotten this hell of a deal on these 24's. I would have bought them from Ben. He really tries to work in you in finding the best rims for your truck or car. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 20 2006, 03:19 PM~6212334
> *If I would have not gotten this hell of a deal on these 24's.  I would have bought them from Ben.  He really tries to work in you in finding the best rims for your truck or car.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

what's happening AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

good luck in cali AZ show em what's up


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 19 2006, 11:23 PM~6208253
> *AZ GONNA DO SOME DAMAGE IN CALI THIS WEEKEND  "AZ V.S CALI  WE GOT SOME HEVEY SWANGER'S COME'N OUT THE SICK "O" DUCE (602) FRANK'S HYDRO'S, STREET LIFE, HOPPER 602 ,LOCO'S HEAD'N OUT TO REPP BIG ARIZA.............................
> *



Good luck out there and you all have a safe trip as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE AND ART AND MARINATE AND  :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 20 2006, 04:13 PM~6212628
> *FUCK THE WORLD AND TROUBLE AND ART AND MARINATE AND  :biggrin:
> *



AND THEN lol :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 20 2006, 03:33 PM~6212410
> *what's happening AZ
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2006, 06:02 PM~6213305
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up bro?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 20 2006, 06:24 PM~6213469
> *What's up bro?
> *



CHILLIN... BORED AND TIRED..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

every one go mimis early today
:dunno: lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 06:26 AM~6216505
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:



*FUCK WORK*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 06:37 AM~6216550
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> FUCK WORK
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 20 2006, 03:13 PM~6212628
> *UP YOURS! Bluewhoowhooo :tears:*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up SCTB?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ruben.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 21 2006, 09:02 AM~6217205
> *Sup Ruben.
> *



:biggrin: SUP HOMIE...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SUP


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 06:37 AM~6216550
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> FUCK WORK
> *



no coming home earlie either MR FUCK WORK :twak: lol


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ??? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 06:26 AM~6216505
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNING MONI :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 21 2006, 10:25 AM~6217671
> *GOOD MORNING MONI  :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNING GIRL HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 10:29 AM~6217694
> *GOOD MORNING GIRL HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *



good.. just here


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 21 2006, 10:33 AM~6217724
> *good.. just here
> *



SAME HERE GIRL JUST MAKING SOME OLDIE CD'S :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 10:38 AM~6217747
> *SAME HERE GIRL JUST MAKING SOME OLDIE CD'S :biggrin:
> *



hell yea :thumbsup: forget all this new shit its all about the oldies hehe.. well im out ill talk to you later moni take care girl :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL+Sep 21 2006, 10:24 AM~6217663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OLDIES RULE FOREVER HOLMES... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 21 2006, 10:55 AM~6217846
> *hell yea  :thumbsup: forget all this new shit its all about the oldies hehe.. well im out ill talk to you later moni take care girl  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW THIS GIRL..OK TALK TO YOU LATER :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 21 2006, 07:58 AM~6216885
> *:twak:  :machinegun: UP YOURS! Bluewhoowhooo :tears:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 20 2006, 05:13 PM~6212628
> *KICK ROCKS JOE WEDNESDAY! :0 *[/u]


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2006, 11:29 AM~6218050
> *WEDNESDAY DIED FOOL HOW MANY DAM TIMES I GOTS TO TELL YOU :biggrin:*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 21 2006, 12:16 PM~6218285
> *Happy Thursday!
> *



SOUTHWEST SHOWDOWN :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Look whats here in Michigan :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 02:27 PM~6218364
> *SOUTHWEST SHOWDOWN :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats right! Time to bring a real show to AZ :biggrin: 
here's my ride BTW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Sep 21 2006, 12:41 PM~6218407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 21 2006, 12:42 PM~6218416
> *Thats right! Time to bring a real show to AZ :biggrin:
> here's my ride BTW
> 
> ...


Hurry up and move here already! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 21 2006, 01:06 PM~6218553
> *Hurry up and move here already! :biggrin:
> *


THAT IMPALA NEEDS SOME AZ SUNSHINE :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ


EVERYONE READY FOR VEGAS????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 21 2006, 03:44 PM~6219338
> *WHATS UP AZ
> EVERYONE READY FOR VEGAS????????????????? :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 11:00 AM~6217885
> *:scrutinize: HOW COME I DIDN'T GET A GOOD MORNING?   :tears: JK BABY... :biggrin:
> *




because you went to bed on me last night and left me alone haha daisy says hi 

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 11:38 AM~6217747
> *SAME HERE GIRL JUST MAKING SOME OLDIE CD'S :biggrin:
> *



you could dub me a couple if your bored


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 21 2006, 04:34 PM~6219632
> *you could dub me a couple if your bored
> *



OK I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 05:36 PM~6219639
> *OK I WILL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 21 2006, 04:36 PM~6219648
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: 
WHAT UP GIRL?
I HAVE TO GO BUT I WILL BE BACK IN ABOUT 20 MINUTES OK...TALK TO YOU THEN.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Man FUCK TROUBLE!

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 06:45 PM~6219924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DANG THATS WHAT I NEED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 21 2006, 05:46 PM~6219932
> *DANG THATS WHAT I NEED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



HEY GIRL HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I KNOW SOME OF YOU DRINK THIS SO


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 06:50 PM~6219945
> *HEY GIRL HOW YOU DOING?
> *


IM KOOOL GIRL YOU KNOW ME..

:biggrin: 


I WILL BE EVEN BETTER WHEN IM IN VEGAS :biggrin: 

AND YOU HOW U DOING????????


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 06:51 PM~6219948
> *I KNOW SOME OF YOU DRINK THIS SO
> 
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMM I WILL TAKE A FEW OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 21 2006, 05:52 PM~6219950
> *IM KOOOL GIRL YOU KNOW ME..
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


I'M OK! :biggrin: 
SO YOU GOING TO VEGAS AFTER ALL?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 06:53 PM~6219956
> *I'M OK! :biggrin:
> SO YOU GOING TO VEGAS AFTER ALL?
> *



YUP....

CHANGE OF PLANS  

WANNA ROLL WITH ME???????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 21 2006, 05:54 PM~6219962
> *YUP....
> 
> CHANGE OF PLANS
> ...


THANKS GIRL :biggrin: I WILL LET YOU KNOW OK..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 21 2006, 04:41 PM~6219680
> *Man FUCK TROUBLE!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 _maan.. fuck hector... _ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

WASSUP BERNARD :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 07:01 PM~6219985
> *THANKS GIRL :biggrin: I WILL LET YOU KNOW OK..
> *



OK,,,WE ARE LEAVING FRIDAY,,SO HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 05:51 PM~6219948
> *I KNOW SOME OF YOU DRINK THIS SO
> 
> 
> ...



AND I KNOW SOME FOOLS ON HERE TOKE.. SO SMOKE UP.... CUZ IT'S GONNA BE FRIDAY... :biggrin:  












uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 21 2006, 06:07 PM~6220017
> *OK,,,WE ARE LEAVING FRIDAY,,SO HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OK I WILL CALL YOU AND LET YOU KNOW!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *WHO'S DOWN FOR A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CARNE ASADA/BBQ @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN THIS SATURDAY?????


ALSO WHO'S GOING TO SONICS SATURDAY NIGHT??? AND TOMORROW NIGHT TOO?? *


LET ME KNOW...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6221254
> *:biggrin: WHO'S DOWN FOR A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CARNE ASADA/BBQ @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN THIS SATURDAY?????
> ALSO WHO'S GOING TO SONICS SATURDAY NIGHT??? AND TOMORROW NIGHT TOO??
> LET ME KNOW...
> *


I'M DOWN WHAT DO I HAVE TO BRING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2006, 09:17 PM~6221280
> *I'M DOWN WHAT DO I HAVE TO BRING?
> *



I'LL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 10:13 PM~6221629
> *I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> *


OK COOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6221254
> *:biggrin: WHO'S DOWN FOR A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CARNE ASADA/BBQ @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN THIS SATURDAY?????
> ALSO WHO'S GOING TO SONICS SATURDAY NIGHT??? AND TOMORROW NIGHT TOO??
> LET ME KNOW...
> *


WHAT BBQ,,,,,,,,,,,,,WHERE,,,,,,,,,,,WHO???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good luck to who ever goes this weekend. Thats where we should go to LA and check the hop out!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 12:53 AM~6222338
> *Good luck to who ever goes this weekend. Thats where we should go to LA and check the hop out!
> *



I WANNA GO REALLY BAD..


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

your car's in detroit homie?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

hhhheeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

shit a carne asada sounds good cause it's getting cooler out now... we'll see what's up knightstalker i'll hit you up and let you know...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey SCTB...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6221254
> *:biggrin: WHO'S DOWN FOR A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CARNE ASADA/BBQ @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN THIS SATURDAY?????
> ALSO WHO'S GOING TO SONICS SATURDAY NIGHT??? AND TOMORROW NIGHT TOO??
> LET ME KNOW...
> *



I will be there with my homie george. I am gonna bring out my 68 with the new rims just to cruise. See ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6221254
> *:biggrin: WHO'S DOWN FOR A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CARNE ASADA/BBQ @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN THIS SATURDAY?????
> ALSO WHO'S GOING TO SONICS SATURDAY NIGHT??? AND TOMORROW NIGHT TOO??
> LET ME KNOW...
> *


I can't go! My sons birthday is Saturday.....but maybe I'll just bring a huge cake over there! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sup Jen, How old is your son gonna be?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 22 2006, 10:00 AM~6224047
> *Sup Jen, How old is your son gonna be?
> *


My baby is turning 12!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 10:06 AM~6224074
> *My baby is turning 12!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Wow your young to have a 12yr old. My daughter is 2 1/2 and my fiances kids are 6 & 8....HANDFULL! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 22 2006, 10:08 AM~6224084
> *Wow your young to have a 12yr old.  My daughter is 2 1/2 and my fiances kids are 6 & 8....HANDFULL! :biggrin:
> *


I'm really lucky because he's a good kid! I'm not so sure I'm ready to deal with all these little hoodrat girls calling him already! LOL... 

How many boys/girls?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

BUBBZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 10:23 AM~6224148
> *I'm really lucky because he's a good kid!  I'm not so sure I'm ready to deal with all these little hoodrat girls calling him already!  LOL...
> 
> How many boys/girls?
> *



The boy is 8 and her daughter is 6 and my daughter is 2 1/2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 22 2006, 10:27 AM~6224168
> *The boy is 8 and her daughter is 6 and my daughter is 2 1/2
> *


Having girls would scare me! Your poor daughters will never be able to date or have boyfriends! You or your son will make sure that don't happen until they're at least 25! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

4 girls, ones 8...one 9...one 2.....& one in the oven...2 older ones are step kids!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 10:31 AM~6224195
> *Having girls would scare me!  Your poor daughters will never be able to date or have boyfriends!  You or your son will make sure that don't happen until they're at least 25! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I will be cleaning my glock when they come over to take my daughters on a date, I will put them in check real quick!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6224209
> *4 girls, ones 8...one 9...one 2.....& one in the oven...2 older ones are step kids!
> *



Damn Marinate, talk about getting busy, shit let alone you are probably broke as fuck! All those girly things! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

there getting to the point homie were they want all the good shit


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

My 6 yr. old daughter is just like her mom... They love to spend my money! "I need new baby phat shoes daddy." Not I want or can i have staright up I need, lol. My little girl knows the top notch shit cause mom always takes her shopping with her.

I think that's why I never get to finish any of my cars, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6224209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and I have a boy! He takes longer to get ready than I do!!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 10:45 AM~6224284
> *My 6 yr. old daughter is just like her mom... They love to spend my money! "I need new baby phat shoes daddy." Not I want or can i have staright up I need, lol. My little girl knows the top notch shit cause mom always takes her shopping with her.
> 
> I think that's why I never get to finish any of my cars, lol.
> *



HAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 10:45 AM~6224284
> *My 6 yr. old daughter is just like her mom... They love to spend my money! "I need new baby phat shoes daddy." Not I want or can i have staright up I need, lol. My little girl knows the top notch shit cause mom always takes her shopping with her.
> 
> I think that's why I never get to finish any of my cars, lol.
> *


My son has 12 pair of shoes, and he refuses to wear the same pair more than one day out of the week!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 09:55 AM~6224025
> *I can't go!  My sons birthday is Saturday.....but maybe I'll just bring a huge cake over there! :biggrin:
> *




AND A PINATA WITH CANDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 10:51 AM~6224327
> *AND A PINATA WITH CANDY!! :biggrin:
> *


For the kids or for the adults??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 10:53 AM~6224334
> *For the kids or for the adults??
> *



:biggrin: BOTH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Diamonds are forever...
Throw your hood up in the sky if you ready to ride
diamonds are forever...
AZ up in the house we about to get it live
you know how I do when i'm comin through
dont nobody move till i tell you to 
racking up my revenue
on these avenues
man i'm telling you better catch a kool
keepin it poppin in rockin for the SIX OWE TWO!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:08 AM~6224417
> *Diamonds are forever...
> Throw your hood up in the sky if you ready to ride
> diamonds are forever...
> ...



:scrutinize: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 22 2006, 10:37 AM~6224217
> *I will be cleaning my glock when they come over to take my daughters on a date, I will put them in check real quick!
> *


THAT'S WHAT I TOLD MY DAUGHTER I WAS GONNA BE DOING WHEN THE GUY CAME TO ASK PERMISSION TO GO OUT WITH HER..SHE IS GONNA BE 16 IN DECEMBER...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 10:45 AM~6224284
> *My 6 yr. old daughter is just like her mom... They love to spend my money! "I need new baby phat shoes daddy." Not I want or can i have staright up I need, lol. My little girl knows the top notch shit cause mom always takes her shopping with her.
> 
> I think that's why I never get to finish any of my cars, lol.
> *


THAT WILL DO IT TO YOU LOL$$$$$$


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:08 AM~6224417
> *Diamonds are forever...
> Throw your hood up in the sky if you ready to ride
> diamonds are forever...
> ...


DAMN HOMIE WHAT YOU ON??I WANT SOME!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 12:16 PM~6224487
> *THAT WILL DO IT TO YOU LOL$$$$$$
> *



Yep. That and owning 4 cars and a motorcycle, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 09:55 AM~6224025
> *I can't go!  My sons birthday is Saturday.....but maybe I'll just bring a huge cake over there! :biggrin:
> *




bring him over we can celebrate everything together :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

PARTY AT JENS, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:20 AM~6224521
> *Yep. That and owning 4 cars and a motorcycle, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL GOOD LUCK YOU GONNA NEED IT TO FINISH UP AT LEAST ONE OF YOUR RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 12:23 PM~6224539
> *WELL GOOD LUCK YOU GONNA NEED IT TO FINISH UP AT LEAST ONE OF YOUR RIDES :biggrin:
> *



What I'm gonna need is more loot and to sell about 2 cars, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:24 AM~6224548
> *What I'm gonna need is more loot and to sell about 2 cars, lol.
> *


LET'S GO ROB A BANK :biggrin: I NEED SOME LOOT TO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 12:25 PM~6224553
> *LET'S GO ROB A BANK :biggrin: I NEED SOME LOOT TO
> *



We can take the bike, lol. That thing tops out at 190mph and i know it goes 183mph for a fact. :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:27 AM~6224568
> *We can take the bike, lol. That thing tops out at 190mph and i know it goes 183mph for a fact.  :0
> *


THE COPS WON'T CATCH US ON THAT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 12:31 PM~6224606
> *THE COPS WON'T CATCH US ON THAT LOL :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahahaha...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TALK TO YOU ALL IN A WHILE I'M OUT...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 11:25 AM~6224553
> *LET'S GO ROB A BANK :biggrin: I NEED SOME LOOT TO
> *



:wave: can i come? i need some cash too.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 12:32 PM~6224619
> *:wave: can i come? i need some cash too..  :biggrin:
> *



No dicks on the back of my bike fucker!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 11:32 AM~6224619
> *:wave: can i come? i need some cash too..  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOU CAN COME SO WE CAN SAY IT WAS ALL YOUR IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:33 AM~6224625
> *No dicks on the back of my bike fucker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:33 AM~6224625
> *No dicks on the back of my bike fucker!
> *



bitch i'll take the honda.. :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 12:35 PM~6224645
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha... foreal if your not a female dont even ask, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 12:37 PM~6224651
> *bitch i'll take the honda..  :angry:
> *



Shit I'll take mine too, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

aight everybody I'm gone for the day.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 22 2006, 11:47 AM~6224731
> *aight everybody I'm gone for the day.
> *



i got my mask ready :biggrin: :0


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sup Fred, you gonna be at Sonics Saturday???


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 11:50 AM~6224749
> *i got my mask ready  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...



SCARY....... :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

so whens he gonna show the pic with the mask on?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sup art buck!
when are you gonna give me that exclusive!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Sep 22 2006, 12:46 PM~6225101
> *Sup Fred, you gonna be at Sonics Saturday???
> *


yeah most likely :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 11:25 AM~6224553
> *LET'S GO ROB A BANK :biggrin: I NEED SOME LOOT TO
> *


 Rob a bank? There is a Federal Reserve on Mcdowel and it holds alot more money.....................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2006, 12:19 PM~6225343
> *sup art buck!
> when are you gonna give me that exclusive!!!!
> *


What up Bro!!!! After the Vegas show :biggrin: Are you going?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 22 2006, 01:42 PM~6225483
> *:biggrin:
> 
> What up Bro!!!! After the Vegas show :biggrin:  Are you going?
> *


not sure yet...but ill wait on you. You just let me know and well make it happen!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2006, 12:44 PM~6225498
> *not sure yet...but ill wait on you. You just let me know and well make it happen!
> *


 :thumbsup: Sounds like a plan! If you do go, call us!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*STREETSTARS DVDS ARE IN STOCK...PLEASE CALL ME AT 602-760-6969 TO GET ONE. I CAN ARRANGE FOR DELIVERY IF IN THE METRO AREA!!!*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

All I want to say is FU.......HUCK YOU!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW SUCH HOSTILITY.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 23 2006, 12:19 AM~6225704
> *WOW SUCH HOSTILITY.....
> *


Yo whatup? I didnt know you were still around :wave: Give me a call sometime homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 22 2006, 01:13 PM~6225289
> *so whens he gonna show the pic with the mask on?
> *



:twak: that IS with the mask on...



here's with the mask OFF :biggrin:













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 22 2006, 02:08 PM~6225645
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 22 2006, 01:24 PM~6225392
> *Rob a bank? There is a Federal Reserve on Mcdowel and it holds alot more money.....................
> *



:0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2006, 02:19 PM~6225704
> *WOW SUCH HOSTILITY.....
> *


hey fool what's up... you ready yet?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2006, 01:44 PM~6225498
> *not sure yet...but ill wait on you. You just let me know and well make it happen!
> *



still got two rooms that i won't need fool... let me know  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 22 2006, 01:56 PM~6225583
> *STREETSTARS DVDS ARE IN STOCK...PLEASE CALL ME AT 602-760-6969 TO GET ONE. I CAN ARRANGE FOR DELIVERY IF IN THE METRO AREA!!!
> *


YEAH WHAT EVER :angry:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 03:11 PM~6226055
> *YEAH WHAT EVER :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 08:51 PM~6224323
> *My son has 12 pair of shoes, and he refuses to wear the same pair more than one day out of the week!
> *


Whatup ma? :wave: I just threw down over $300 at your shop today


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6221254
> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:around: :around: me :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 22 2006, 03:40 PM~6226261
> *:around:  :around: me :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Still wondering about New Class CC. Nobody has heard of them in here?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 11:50 AM~6224749
> *i got my mask ready  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'M READY TOO :biggrin: WANNA PLAY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 03:25 PM~6226157
> *:0
> *


YEAH ITALKED TO HIM ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO AND STILL WAITING FOR ONE..


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2006, 04:00 PM~6226314
> *I'M READY TOO :biggrin: WANNA PLAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 03:38 PM~6226248
> *Whatup ma? :wave:  I just threw down over $300 at your shop today
> *


Come on now....my prices are super cheap....it was like $150!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 03:39 PM~6226253
> *bbq canceled..
> SONICS IS ON... LET ME KNOW WHO'S DOWN TO GO..
> *


Fine, I'll cancel the cake and the Pinata. :angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Jen? :wave: Still have any TLM's? And do you sell OG Rider?....... I know alot of questions :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 11:50 AM~6224749
> *i got my mask ready  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER,,,, YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO TAKE THE MASK OFF UNTIL HALLOWEEN :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 04:21 PM~6226424
> *Fine, I'll cancel the cake and the Pinata. :angry:
> *


do i have blocks yet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Time, I am off to the bar be back later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Sep 22 2006, 04:23 PM~6226432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2006, 04:39 PM~6226253
> *bbq canceled..
> SONICS IS ON... LET ME KNOW WHO'S DOWN TO GO..
> *


let me know Im down to go. we have a parade in avondale to do about 10am. were taking a few car.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 22 2006, 06:19 PM~6226941
> *let me know Im down to go. we have a parade in avondale to do about 10am. were taking a few car.
> *


what's the parade for?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Jen! :wave: I'm finishing up your flyers this weekend!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6226946
> *what's the parade for?
> *


city of avondale and south/west hispanic. your more then welcome to come down and cruz with us. i have room in the caddy.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 22 2006, 04:41 PM~6226514
> *DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER,,,, YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO TAKE THE MASK OFF UNTIL HALLOWEEN :twak:  :twak:  :angry:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 22 2006, 06:19 PM~6226941
> *let me know Im down to go. we have a parade in avondale to do about 10am. were taking a few car.
> *



SONICS IS ON FOR SURE HOMIE...


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ARIZONA

I HAVE A CADDY THAT I WILL LIKE TO SELL ANYONE INTERESTED?
1982 COUPE, SECOND OWNER, READY FOR PAINT, VERY RARE STOCK V-6, EVERYTHING WORKS, ALL TRIM AND CHROME IS IN IMMACULATE CONDITION, VERY, VERY LOW MILES, INTERIOR SPOTLESS.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 22 2006, 10:49 PM~6228261
> *ARIZONA
> 
> I HAVE A CADDY THAT I WILL LIKE TO SELL ANYONE INTERESTED?
> ...



How much? :dunno: 

Hit me with a PM homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT! GOOD MORNING AZ... *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2006, 07:01 AM~6228975
> *TTT! GOOD MORNING AZ...
> *


 :scrutinize: dam your up early. knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 23 2006, 07:48 AM~6229392
> *:scrutinize: dam your up early. knightstalker
> *



I KNOW HUH... SHIT I BEEN UP SINCE 5AM HOMIE... :biggrin: 


GOTTA WORK AT LEAST A COUPLE HOURS BEFORE I GO HOME... THEN TONIGHT IT'S ON AND KRACKIN...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: DAMN IS EVERYONE SLEEPING?? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2006, 09:19 AM~6230032
> *:uh:  DAMN IS EVERYONE SLEEPING??  :dunno:
> *


Nope! just working. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 22 2006, 08:06 PM~6227460
> *city of avondale and south/west hispanic. your more then welcome to come down and cruz with us. i have room in the caddy.
> *


Damn, I got this too late! Hope it was a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 23 2006, 11:09 AM~6230359
> *Nope!  just working. :biggrin:
> *



LUCKY YOU.. :biggrin: 


YOU GUYS COMING OUT TONIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2006, 10:46 AM~6230517
> *LUCKY YOU..  :biggrin:
> YOU GUYS COMING OUT TONIGHT? :dunno:
> *


I don't know?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 23 2006, 11:46 AM~6230517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?? You got something else better to do? :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 23 2006, 12:59 PM~6230571
> *We are!
> Why??  You got something else better to do? :biggrin:
> *


HEY JEN HOLLER AT ME ABOUT THOSE OILS HOMEGIRL CALL ME AT 402 813-4915
BIG RATT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 23 2006, 11:59 AM~6230571
> *We are!
> 
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## rickrock (Dec 10, 2005)

whats up


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 23 2006, 12:21 PM~6230437
> *Damn, I got this too late!  Hope it was a good time! :biggrin:
> *


Next time I"ll let you know a few days sooner. Ya it wasn"t to bad I thought old school would have been there .But like always THE BIG '''M''' Was in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Where is AZ at


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 24 2006, 03:35 AM~6233825
> *Where is AZ at
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

HUNGOVER? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Wut up A.z, so whats up for tonight?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Sep 24 2006, 02:35 AM~6233825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

:dunno: Either


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Is anyone goin' out to sonics or the wash?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 24 2006, 02:34 PM~6235574
> *:dunno: Either
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

VEGAS HERE WE COME... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 INDOOR CONFIRMATION ARRIVED YESTERDAY.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 24 2006, 02:43 PM~6235602
> *Is anyone goin' out to sonics or the wash?
> *


i'll go if people go to sonics but not to the wash i aint trying to get arrested haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 24 2006, 05:18 PM~6236222
> *i'll go if people go to sonics but not to the wash i aint trying to get arrested haha
> *



Yeah... i might have a warrant or two.. :scrutinize: :around: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 24 2006, 05:41 PM~6236048
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 24 2006, 06:29 PM~6236555
> *Yeah... i might have a warrant or two.. :scrutinize: :around:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



lmao yea we know you do


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 24 2006, 06:33 PM~6236564
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: looks like somebody didn't want to attend a meeting.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 24 2006, 08:34 PM~6237340
> *:uh: looks like somebody didn't want to attend a meeting.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 24 2006, 10:37 PM~6237371
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 24 2006, 08:43 PM~6237421
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



FUCKIN INSTIGATOR.. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 23 2006, 10:59 AM~6230571
> *We are!
> Why??  You got something else better to do? :biggrin:
> *


Yes I did........... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

FUCK YEA.... WHO'S GONING TO VEGAS....WHOOOOO HOOOOO I'M GONNA BE THERE FRIDAY TILL MONDAY... P.M. ME ...SO WE CAN DO IT AZ. STYLE.... I'LL BE AT THE SARAHA.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 24 2006, 11:14 PM~6238271
> *FUCK YEA.... WHO'S GONING TO VEGAS....WHOOOOO HOOOOO I'M GONNA BE THERE FRIDAY TILL MONDAY... P.M. ME ...SO WE CAN DO IT AZ. STYLE....  I'LL BE AT THE SARAHA.
> *


Damn, I won't be there until the day of the show(Sunday). But I'll be staying at the Bellagio when I get there.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Reality cc will be there representing AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres+Sep 24 2006, 11:14 PM~6238271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HIT ME UP WITH A PM... I'LL BE THERE FRIDAY MORNING TILL MONDAY AFTERNOON... 

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anybody have a flyer from the show (if you wanna call it that) in Tucson
yesterday??????? 

if so can you please post it up i need a copy of it so i can make a few 
comments. Thank you.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP CUZ? :wave: 
GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 25 2006, 09:27 AM~6239491
> *WHAT UP CUZ? :wave:
> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Not much just tired from the Tucson show.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 25 2006, 09:00 AM~6239678
> *Not much just tired from the Tucson show.
> *


TIRED OR HUNG OVER? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 25 2006, 10:02 AM~6239693
> *TIRED OR HUNG OVER? :biggrin:
> *



Tired.......I quit drinking yesterday about 1 or 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats crackin Arizona :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 25 2006, 09:07 AM~6239727
> *Tired.......I quit drinking yesterday about 1 or 2 in the afternoon.
> *


SO HOW DID IT GO?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 25 2006, 07:53 AM~6239365
> *Does anybody have a flyer from the show (if you wanna call it that) in Tucson
> yesterday???????
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 25 2006, 10:11 AM~6239752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALOT TO READ BUT O'WELL

THIS SHOW WAS NOT WHAT THE FLYER MADE IT SEEM TO BE.....
WE CALLED SATURDAY MORNING ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT THE HOP 
AND THE GUY SAYS THAT THERE PAYING $200.00 FIRST AND $100.00 SECOND 
FOR SINGLE AND DOUBLE. SO WE GET THERE REGISTER THE CARS UNLOAD THEM AND WERE SITTING NEXT TO THE LINE CLEANING THE CARS AND THEN A 
SECURITY GUY COMES UP TELLS US TO MOVE THE TRAILERS SO WE DO WHEN WE COME BACK THEY WERE GIVING US BULLSHIT SAYING WE COULDN'T COME IN CAUSE IT WAS TOO LATE TO ENTER CARS....AFTER WE HAD ALREADY PAID.
FINALLY AFTER TALKING SHIT WE GET THEM IN ABOUT 4 HOURS GO BY AND THEN THE GUY (VICTOR) SAYS HES NOT PAYING OUT FOR THE HOP CUZ THERS NOT ENOUGH CARS THERE WAS 5 CARS THERE. SO WE TELL HIM JUST PAY $100.00 PER CAR FOR EXHIBITION HES FINE WITH THAT HE DISAPEARS FOR A WHILE NO WHERE TO BE FOUND. WE GET A HOLS OF HIM HEASAYS AFTER THE TROPHY'S SO WE SIT.......AFTER THE TROPHY'S WERE HANDED OUT HE SAYS THANK YOU THAT CONCLUDS THE SHOW BLAH..BLAH...BLAH.........SOMEONE SHOUTED WHAT ABOUT THE HOPPERS......THIS WAS FUNNY HE SAYS OH THEY ALL GET A FIRST HERES YOUR TROPHIES SECONDS LATER THERE WAS ABOUT 30 MOFOS ON STAGE ABOUT TO KICK SOME ASS HE FINALLY REALIZED HE WAS GONNA LOSE THIS ONE.....SO WE GOT A I.O.U. (he says hes going to mail a check out)

THERE WAS ALOT MORE THAN JUST THE HOPP THAT DIDN'T GET PAID.....YET!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 25 2006, 09:40 AM~6239934
> *ALOT TO READ BUT O'WELL
> 
> THIS SHOW WAS NOT WHAT THE FLYER MADE IT SEEM TO BE.....
> ...


that sucks that is what Super Events tried pulling a few years back.............


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Sep 24 2006, 10:10 PM~6237968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I didnt go. I talked to a couple people presenting the show, asking questions, and each one had a different answer to the same question. Didnt seem like they knew what the hell was going on.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 08:24 PM~6240133
> *I didnt get to go, I had some stuff come up.
> That's why I didnt go.  I talked to a couple people presenting the show, asking questions, and each one had a different answer to the same question.  Didnt seem like they knew what the hell was going on.
> *


Yo what's crackin today Jen? :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 10:28 AM~6240154
> *Yo what's crackin today Jen? :wave:
> *


Wassup TONYO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 08:30 PM~6240170
> *Wassup TONYO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You spend those 3 bills I dropped in your shop last week? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 10:35 AM~6240190
> *You spend those 3 bills I dropped in your shop last week?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nope, I'm saving it for Vegas! :biggrin: My son got his Indoor Confirmation on Satuday, so he is super excited. Now he wants me to get him a turn table...... do you guys have one for sale or that I could rent from you??? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 25 2006, 09:58 AM~6240343
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


'sup shooter!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 25 2006, 11:05 AM~6240376
> *'sup shooter!
> *


Does he need anger management?? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 11:05 AM~6240382
> *Does he need anger management?? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: :twak: ............................... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 25 2006, 11:09 AM~6240399
> *:angry:  :nono:  :twak: ............................... :biggrin:
> *


Ouch!! :biggrin: 

It's already been a long ass day. A bud light sounds great right now!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 11:12 AM~6240412
> *Ouch!!  :biggrin:
> 
> It's already been a long ass day.  A bud light sounds great right now!
> *


YES I'LL HAVE 12 CORONAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 25 2006, 11:20 AM~6240450
> *YES I'LL HAVE 12 CORONAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll buy, but I don't deliver! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 11:22 AM~6240462
> *I'll buy, but I don't deliver! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


KEEP THEM ON ICE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 12:43 PM~6240252
> *  do you guys have one for sale or that I could rent from you??? :biggrin:
> *


tell Todd to make one out of some c-chanel and a wiper blade motor. There really easy to construct!
I'll have one of those budlights too :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 11:41 AM~6240584
> *tell Todd to make one out of some c-chanel and a wiper blade motor. There really easy to construct!
> I'll have one of those budlights too :biggrin:
> *


How bout you fly out a few days earlier, I'll watch you build it, and I'll hold your beer for you while you work! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 10:41 AM~6240584
> *tell Todd to make one out of some c-chanel and a wiper blade motor. There really easy to construct!
> I'll have one of those budlights too :biggrin:
> *


Send a blueprint please! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 25 2006, 10:25 AM~6240495
> *KEEP THEM ON ICE
> *


Are you off today??????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

A Lil sometin, sometin from da show:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 25 2006, 02:44 PM~6241290
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 08:43 PM~6240252
> *:biggrin: Nope, I'm saving it for Vegas! :biggrin:  My son got his Indoor Confirmation on Satuday, so he is super excited.  Now he wants me to get him a turn table......  do you guys have one for sale or that I could rent from you??? :biggrin:
> *


Cool , Nate and I will be indoor too so maybe you could set up next to us or something. What time you rolling in? I'll be there around 11 on Friday. I always leave extra early and drive through the night and head straight for the show.

I dont have an extra turntable sorry


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HEY JEN... SINCE UR SON'S BIKE IS GREEN... YOU CAN HAVE HIM LINE UP NEXT TO THIS GUY... WHO ALSO GOT *INDOORS*


















































ps. dont mean to show off, just posting this for a certain somebody...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2006, 01:47 PM~6241314
> *Cool , Nate and I will be indoor too so maybe you could set up next to us or something.  What time you rolling in?  I'll be there around 11 on Friday.  I always leave extra early and drive through the night and head straight for the show.
> 
> I dont have an extra turntable sorry
> *


I'm thinking about leaving Thursday night. That's usually what we do too. 
I think we're gonna build one real quick. I'll give it a try and see what we got!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

That's a nice lookin lac! Sounds good! Almost time!!! Can't wait to get there!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah whatever Ruben! focker! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 02:54 PM~6241764
> *Yeah whatever Ruben! focker!  :biggrin:
> *


NOT YOU FOOL... WELL.. YEAH I GUESS YOU TOO  :biggrin: 



IN CASE YOU CHANGE UR MIND ABOUT GOING... :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2006, 02:06 PM~6241441
> *That's a nice lookin lac!  Sounds good!  Almost time!!!  Can't wait to get there!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 25 2006, 03:57 PM~6241795
> *NOT YOU FOOL... WELL.. YEAH I GUESS YOU TOO    :biggrin:
> IN CASE YOU CHANGE UR MIND ABOUT GOING...  :0
> *


Can't my little sis is having a baby shower at my house that weekend and she aint about to have a party at my crib. Shits expensive, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 02:59 PM~6241804
> *Can't my little sis is having a baby shower at my house that weekend and she aint about to have a party at my crib. Shits expensive, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



get her a hotel room to have it in and let's go! :0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Ayyy Knightstalker who's that girl posing in front of that lac? :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6241814
> *Ayyy Knightstalker who's that girl posing in front of that lac?  :0
> *



:biggrin: Everybody asks.. hahaha... Her name is Karina.. my homie Ronnie from LowLife Photography hooked up a photoshoot and called me up for a car... 

here's another pic... he took it, i touched it up... the other one i posted i took myself..  











So if anybody wants a photoshoot... model, no model.. hit me up..  :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:00 PM~6241814
> *Ayyy Knightstalker who's that girl posing in front of that lac?  :0
> *



I already asked bro, we already hooked up last week!  


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... lol.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:03 PM~6241845
> *I already asked bro, we already hooked up last week!
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... lol.
> *



:roflmao: 

































:roflmao:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 25 2006, 03:03 PM~6241844
> *:biggrin: Everybody asks.. hahaha... Her name is Karina.. my homie Ronnie from LowLife Photography hooked up a photoshoot and called me up for a car...
> 
> here's another pic... he took it, i touched it up... the other one i posted i took myself..
> ...


I want that model...LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:06 PM~6241876
> *I want that model...LOL
> *



Fuck the model I want the real thing, What the fuck you gonna do with a model of her? :biggrin: 

Don't answer the question, trust me we dont need to know.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 03:06 PM~6241876
> *I want that model...LOL
> *


x2


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 25 2006, 04:09 PM~6241914
> *x2
> *



You guys can share a model of her, I'll just take her. lol


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:09 PM~6241909
> *Fuck the model I want the real thing, What the fuck you gonna do with a model of her?  :biggrin:
> 
> Don't answer the question, trust me we dont need to know.
> *


Mannn, by saying I want the model I ment her.....nevermind, no sabe!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:11 PM~6241939
> *Mannn, by saying I want the model I ment her.....nevermind, no sabe!!
> *



Sorry not everybody knows what sarcasm is... but yeah I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:13 PM~6241953
> *Sorry not everybody knows what sarcasm is... but yeah I was being sarcastic.
> *


i could tell.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Sep 25 2006, 04:14 PM~6241969
> *i could tell.
> *



great minds think alike! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:13 PM~6241953
> *Sorry not everybody knows what sarcasm is... but yeah I was being sarcastic.
> *



smartass... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Knightstalker.................where is that pic you took up at Streetlife of that motor with the chromed out serpintine setup on it? I think it was v6


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:16 PM~6241981
> *great minds think alike! :biggrin:
> *


W3RD!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 25 2006, 04:19 PM~6242020
> *smartass...  :biggrin:
> *



That's me!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Player?


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone know what the word is on the supershow, Jonny e-mailed me with the date and ticket prices but no location....?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:26 PM~6242072
> *Does anyone know what the word is on the supershow, Jonny e-mailed me with the date and ticket prices but no location....?
> *



Cashman center... same as last year.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Where's that?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:24 PM~6242060
> *What up Player?
> *


NOTHING MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:33 PM~6242098
> *Where's that?
> *



850 Las Vegas Blvd N, Las Vegas, 89101 - (702) 386-7100


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 25 2006, 04:33 PM~6242101
> *NOTHING MUCH :biggrin:
> *



Kool, goin to vegas?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6242082
> *Cashman center... same as last year.
> *



Civic :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6242127
> *Kool, goin to vegas?
> *



No  It's my god kids birthday that weekend..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2006, 07:54 AM~6190264
> *I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOU HOMIES... :biggrin: AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK..
> 
> WE START OFF WITH A COUPLE SPYPICS OFF STREETLIFE... (RICKY YOU CAN USE SOME OF THESE FOR THEIR WEBSITE :dunno: )
> ...



here you go trudawg...


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Ohhh shit O.G Player got's a personalized plate to...keepin' it gangsta...


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:36 PM~6242124
> *850 Las Vegas Blvd N, Las Vegas, 89101 - (702) 386-7100
> *


No not that show thw A.z supershow...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 03:44 PM~6242167
> *Ohhh shit O.G Player got's a personalized plate to...keepin' it gangsta...
> *


HELL YEAH GOT TO KEEP GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

good lookin homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I want that '61 is it for sale? :0 










I want a vert '61 Impala.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 03:50 PM~6242212
> *good lookin homie
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:52 PM~6242233
> *I want that '61 is it for sale?  :0
> 
> 
> ...




ask Todd..  


but how bout you finish ONE car cabron... then buy another one... :0 :dunno: just an idea :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

A 1961 Impala is the car i've always wanted but never had.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 25 2006, 12:08 PM~6240745
> *Are you off today??????
> *


 :thumbsup: COG = NICE PLACE TO WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 25 2006, 03:49 PM~6242588
> *A 1961 Impala is the car i've always wanted but never had.
> *


That makes one-million of us :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 25 2006, 05:07 PM~6242704
> *That makes one-million of us :cheesy:
> *



Nah.. more like 999,999... mine is a 63Ragtop.. :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 04:26 PM~6242072
> *Does anyone know what the word is on the supershow, Jonny e-mailed me with the date and ticket prices but no location....?
> *


I was told the civic center hall a/b.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N RAZA READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

Not much going on right now....everyone waiting for Vegas and for the AZ Supershow......


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 25 2006, 03:26 PM~6242072
> *Does anyone know what the word is on the supershow, Jonny e-mailed me with the date and ticket prices but no location....?
> *


what is the final date??....did he give registration price?.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY+Sep 25 2006, 07:05 PM~6243357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: SEEMS LIKE NO ONE KNOWS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 06:43 AM~6246013
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin:  :wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 06:54 AM~6246062
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 08:51 AM~6246740
> *:wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



 AT WORK UNFORTUNATELY...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 08:57 AM~6246780
> *  AT WORK UNFORTIUINATELY...
> *


YOU HAVE TO MAKE THAT MONEY SOME HOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'SUP!  

viva Las Vegas! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2006, 11:45 AM~6247480
> *'SUP!
> 
> viva Las Vergas! :cheesy:
> *



wutts up............"***"


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

WAY TO GO AZ FOR HOLDING IT DOWN IN CALI THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup: THAT SHIT WAS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 26 2006, 09:58 AM~6247550
> *wutts up............"'I AM A ***"
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 26 2006, 11:07 AM~6247641
> *WAY TO GO AZ FOR HOLDING IT DOWN IN CALI THIS WEEKEND  :thumbsup: THAT SHIT WAS FUN  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: PICS?? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 10:27 AM~6247802
> *:biggrin:  PICS?? :dunno:
> *


No pics because you did not go....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZROLLER :wave: HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wuts good?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 26 2006, 11:43 AM~6247966
> *Wuts good?
> *


WHAT UP?HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2006, 11:33 AM~6247862
> *No pics because you did not go....
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 11:36 AM~6247898
> *WHAT UP AZROLLER :wave: HOW YOU DOING?
> *


getting ready for Vegas. and helding to the 505 for a family thing... and you how you doing????3


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 26 2006, 11:49 AM~6247998
> *getting ready for Vegas. and helding to the 505 for a family thing... and you how you doing????3
> *



I AM DOING GOOD :biggrin: GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 11:58 AM~6248066
> *I AM DOING GOOD :biggrin: GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS :thumbsup:
> *


thank you keep it Gangster.....3


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 26 2006, 12:17 PM~6248168
> *thank you keep it Gangster.....3
> *


YOUR WELCOME!! :biggrin: YOU KNOW I ALWAYS WILL :biggrin: O.G. PLAYER 4 LIFE.. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

what's up girl (og player)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 12:29 PM~6248252
> *what's up girl (og player)
> *


NOTHING MUCH GIRL JUST HERE MAKING INVITATIONS FOR MY GOD KIDS BIRTHDAY..
WHAT ARE YOU UP TO? OUT OF SCHOOL ALREADY?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 12:29 PM~6248252
> *
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 12:31 PM~6248263
> *NOTHING MUCH GIRL JUST HERE MAKING INVITATIONS FOR MY GOD KIDS BIRTHDAY..
> WHAT ARE YOU UP TO? OUT OF SCHOOL ALREADY?
> *



Yea it was weird being back in school its been along while haha since 2001 its cool tho


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 12:33 PM~6248278
> *Yea it was weird being back in school its been along while haha since 2002 its cool tho
> *



I BET OH WELL HAVE TO GET YOUR EDGAMACATION :biggrin: .


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 12:35 PM~6248287
> *I BET OH WELL HAVE TO GET YOUR EDGAMACATION  :biggrin: .
> *



hell yea jobs now in days arent fucking around they want degrees to even work at a damn call center haha its cool i need it before my va benfits run out lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 12:38 PM~6248303
> *hell yea jobs now in days arent fucking around they want degrees to even work at a damn call center haha its cool i need it before my va benfits run out lol
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE LOL ..SHIT THE NEXT THING YOU KNOW THEY ARE GONNA WANT A DEGREE TO WORK AT YAK N A BOJ :biggrin: YOU MEMBER..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOT TO GO GIRL TALK TO YOU LATER HAVE A GOOD DAY...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK.......................IT!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

Locos Hydraulics.....Always looking forward to serving you 623-205-0569

I SELL COCK.............

Lights camera action when I walk through the door

.......YEAH FUCK OFF!!!!!!

If its not stock suspension..............then it's not Street




if they lost.......it was probably the RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 12:56 PM~6248397
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE LOL ..SHIT THE NEXT THING YOU KNOW THEY ARE GONNA WANT A DEGREE TO WORK AT YAK N A BOJ :biggrin: YOU MEMBER..
> *



lmao


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 12:57 PM~6248403
> *GOT TO GO GIRL TALK TO YOU LATER HAVE A GOOD DAY...
> *



k girl have a good day


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: hey jen


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 12:46 PM~6247988
> *WHAT UP?HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?
> *



Busy as you can see it took me this long to reply.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Adam sorry I didnt get back to you bro, I busy with what I told you over the phone.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Jen?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Jen?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

jen dont love us today lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Jen acting like she's working.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 26 2006, 02:42 PM~6249089
> *Jen acting like she's working.
> *


 :roflmao: i know huh come on jen you know you arent working come out and play lol


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 26 2006, 02:48 PM~6249152
> *What's up AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 02:39 PM~6249062
> *
> *



:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 26 2006, 03:48 PM~6249152
> *What's up AZ
> *



What up?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 02:52 PM~6249185
> *:biggrin:  :tongue:
> *




DID YOU DO YOUR HOMEWORK YET?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 03:05 PM~6249275
> *DID YOU DO YOUR HOMEWORK YET?
> *



i didnt have none lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 03:10 PM~6249298
> *i didnt have none lol
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello!!! Sorry, believe it or not, I was busy! :biggrin: 

Waddup SID?? 

LADY C??? Why'd you change your name?? :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 26 2006, 03:21 PM~6249369
> *LADY C???  Why'd you change your name?? :dunno:
> *



I felt i needed a change in my life lmao  are you really busy at the shop dang i still need to give you the present for your sons b-day even tho its alil old now good thing it wasnt food lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 03:23 PM~6249379
> *I felt i needed a change in my life lmao  are you really busy at the shop dang i still need to give you the present for your sons b-day even tho its alil old now good thing it wasnt food lol
> *


That was really nice of you guys, Thanks! Saturday night was drama, my son's dad acted like an ass as usual. (Ex's are ex's for a reason!) It's hectic at the shop! I cracked up when Ruben asked you if your homework was done....reminds me of a nightly conversation with my son! LOL :biggrin: ...is your room clean? Did you feed the dog??? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 26 2006, 03:38 PM~6249468
> *That was really nice of you guys, Thanks!  Saturday night was drama, my son's dad acted like an ass as usual.  (Ex's are ex's for a reason!)  It's hectic at the shop!  I cracked up when Ruben asked you if your homework was done....reminds me of a nightly conversation with my son!  LOL :biggrin:  ...is your room clean?  Did you feed the dog???  :biggrin:
> *



yea i heard about the daddy drama that sucks poor him and it had to be on his b-day  yea ruben is alil on the dee dee dee side haha but i still love him hey what time are you going to be at the shop untill today? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 03:42 PM~6249490
> *yea i heard about the daddy drama that sucks poor him and it had to be on his b-day  yea ruben is alil on the dee dee dee side haha but i still love him hey what time are you going to be at the shop untill today?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 03:55 PM~6249573
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL....you guys crack me up! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

lates everbody, I'll holla! :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 06:45 AM~6246023
> *LET US KNOW IF YOU FIND OUT
> :cheesy:  HELL YEAH HOMIE..
> :thumbsup:
> ...


I know huh I think somebody was bullshittin..  :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Sep 26 2006, 06:00 PM~6250304
> *I know huh I think somebody was bullshittin..   :angry:
> *




Assholes... :scrutinize: whoever was bullshittin.. :guns: :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY WHAT UP GIRL? (LADY C)


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 06:41 PM~6250559
> *HEY WHAT UP GIRL? (LADY C)
> *



nada just woke up from a nap and mr knightstalker over here went and took over the bed  and im still tired and wanna go back to bed but there aint no room :tears:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

TTT




> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 07:45 AM~6246023
> *
> 
> LET US KNOW IF YOU FIND OUT
> ...


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Sep 26 2006, 01:33 PM~6248697
> *Locos Hydraulics.....Always looking forward to serving you 623-205-0569
> 
> I SELL COCK.............
> ...


hey fucker raiders had a bye week no loss :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Wassup, Big Andy You to blue7 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 26 2006, 07:23 PM~6250813
> *Wassup, Big Andy  You to blue7 :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 06:59 PM~6250644
> *nada just woke up from a nap and mr knightstalker over here went and took over the bed  and im still tired and wanna go back to bed but there aint no room  :tears:
> *


AWW GIRL THAT IS WHY YOU HAVE AN EXTRA ROOM.. SO WHEN HE TAKES OVER THE BED YOU STILL HAVE ONE FOR YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2006, 07:26 PM~6250850
> *AWW GIRL THAT IS WHY YOU HAVE AN EXTRA ROOM.. SO WHEN HE TAKES OVER THE BED YOU STILL HAVE ONE FOR YOU... :biggrin:
> *



mmm not a bad idea im about ready to roll his ass off the bed right now :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 06:59 PM~6250644
> *nada just woke up from a nap and mr knightstalker over here went and took over the bed  and im still tired and wanna go back to bed but there aint no room  :tears:
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 26 2006, 08:01 PM~6251146
> *mmm not a bad idea im about ready to roll his ass off the bed right now  :angry:
> *


YOU GO GIRL..I SEE YOU ROLLED HIM OFF :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2006, 06:22 PM~6250425
> *Assholes... :scrutinize: whoever was bullshittin.. :guns: :angry:
> *



:roflmao: ..thats right....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Sep 26 2006, 09:16 PM~6251900
> *:roflmao: ..thats right....
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: DAMN... BARELY WEDNESDAY...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 06:58 AM~6253557
> *:angry:  DAMN... BARELY WEDNESDAY...
> *


YUP TODAY AND ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 07:16 AM~6253639
> *YUP TODAY AND ALL DAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

good morning


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

FUK..........MORNIN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 27 2006, 08:27 AM~6254101
> *FUK..........MORNIN & WORK!!
> *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 06:58 AM~6253557
> *:angry:  DAMN... BARELY WEDNESDAY...
> *


a week from tomorrow, we will be heading out to Vegas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 27 2006, 08:56 AM~6254366
> *a week from tomorrow, we will be heading out to Vegas
> *


GOOD POINT!!! :biggrin: 



YOU GUYS LEAVING THURSDAY?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 09:03 AM~6254421
> *GOOD POINT!!!  :biggrin:
> YOU GUYS LEAVING THURSDAY?
> *


yea, I think about 6pm.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL I WAS GONNA SAY GOOD MORNING BUT SINCE YOU GUYS TROUBLE & KNIGHTSTALKER DON'T LIKE MORNINGS. 
SO I AM POSTING THIS UP FOR THOSE WHO LIKE MORNINGS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Sep 27 2006, 09:33 AM~6254685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOOOD MORNING!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I KNEW THAT WOULD MAKE YOU SAY GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
YOU LIKE MORNINGS NOW HUH!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 27 2006, 10:48 AM~6255335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

pics from car hop in LA this past weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 27 2006, 10:48 AM~6255335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

everybody was scared of this wagon...but you know we dont give a fuck!!...AZ spankin SD... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

some more pics...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 10:49 AM~6255339
> *I KNEW THAT WOULD MAKE YOU SAY GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> YOU LIKE MORNINGS NOW HUH!
> *


fuck mornings she aint black :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 27 2006, 10:55 AM~6255380
> *pics from car hop in LA this past weekend.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2006, 11:04 AM~6255424
> *fuck mornings she aint black :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LIKE THAT :biggrin: SORRY HOMIE DIDN'T KNOW YOU ROLLED LIKE THAT!


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 11:07 AM~6255441
> *DAMN LIKE THAT :biggrin: SORRY HOMIE DIDN'T KNOW YOU ROLLED LIKE THAT!
> *


everyone knows but you :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2006, 11:09 AM~6255454
> *everyone knows but you :biggrin:
> *


WELL I GUESS I KNOW NOW HUH


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 11:11 AM~6255471
> *WELL I GUESS I KNOW NOW HUH
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD 












































LOOK OUT VEGAS HERE I COME :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

RUBEN YOUR TO QUIET


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Sep 27 2006, 11:13 AM~6255483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WORKING HARD HOMIE...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2006, 10:12 AM~6255476
> *:biggrin: yup
> *


I would just like to say.......You are a *jackass!!!!!!! *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 11:23 AM~6255554
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> WORKING HARD HOMIE...
> *



working hard my ass :0 ! i see you got your pda working again after you spilled a glass of water on it :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Good afternoon og player :wave:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 27 2006, 11:33 AM~6255633
> *I would just like to say.......You are a jackass!!!!!!!
> *


DONT TRIP I GOT SOMETHANG FOR YOU BIOTCH :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 12:58 PM~6256371
> *Good afternoon og player :wave:
> *


HEY GIRL HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 11:23 AM~6255554
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> WORKING HARD HOMIE...
> *


GOOD SOMEONES GOT TO WORK CAUSE I AINT :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 01:20 PM~6256540
> *HEY GIRL HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?
> *



alil better now i had a migrain since last night  and how is yours going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 01:29 PM~6256621
> *alil better now i had a migrain since last night  and how is yours going?
> *


I HATE THOSE I GET THEM ALOT.. :angry: FUCKEN MEN! :biggrin: 
WELL MY DAY IS GOING PRETTY GOOD SO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 01:30 PM~6256637
> *I HATE THOSE I GET THEM ALOT.. :angry:
> WELL MY DAY IS GOING PRETTY GOOD SO FAR :biggrin:
> *



Yea they suck i cant see when i get them  that's good to hear your day is going good


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello Jen :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 12:57 PM~6256367
> *working hard my ass :0 ! i see you got your pda working again after you spilled a glass of water on it :worship:
> *



:biggrin: Yes ma'am I fixed it... 



besides it was YOUR water :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 01:36 PM~6256660
> *Hello Jen :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Hello!! It's been a long morning and I just got here! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 01:40 PM~6256680
> *:biggrin:  Yes ma'am I fixed it...
> besides it was YOUR water :0
> *



Hey it aint my fault you couldnt SEE the glass of water there when you threw the clothes on top of it :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey jen :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 01:49 PM~6256746
> *Hey it aint my fault you couldnt SEE the glass of water there when you threw the clothes on top of it :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 01:49 PM~6256751
> *Hey jen :wave:
> *


Wassup girlie!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 27 2006, 12:19 PM~6256531
> *DONT TRIP I GOT SOMETHANG FOR YOU BIOTCH :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER BE A BUDWEISER ON ICE BIOTCH


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Jen!!
I found a cow for you


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 27 2006, 02:02 PM~6256864
> *Wassup girlie!! :wave:  :wave:
> *



nada much just here


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 27 2006, 02:18 PM~6257040
> *Hi Jen!!
> I found a cow for you
> 
> ...


You drove me all over Michigan, and you just now found a cow??? LOL :biggrin: One week left!! Are you ready yet?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 27 2006, 02:18 PM~6257040
> *Hi Jen!!
> I found a cow for you
> 
> ...



hey jen u gonna throw sum rims and candy paint on that cow :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 27 2006, 02:22 PM~6257088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: ::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 27 2006, 04:22 PM~6257088
> * One week left!!  Are you ready yet?
> *


I'm hitting every sperm bank, blood bank, and plasma bank, in Metro Detroit selling my liquids trying to raise cash :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 27 2006, 03:04 PM~6257452
> *I'm hitting every sperm bank, blood bank, and plasma bank, in Metro Detroit selling my liquids trying to raise cash :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 27 2006, 03:04 PM~6257452
> *I'm hitting every sperm bank, blood bank, and plasma bank, in Metro Detroit selling my liquids trying to raise cash :biggrin:
> *



:0 NOT A BAD IDEA... I NEED $$$$ TOO... :banghead:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 02:10 PM~6257502
> *:0  NOT A BAD IDEA... I NEED $$$$ TOO... :banghead:
> *


Have fun and enjoy yourself


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 03:10 PM~6257502
> *:0  NOT A BAD IDEA... I NEED $$$$ TOO... :banghead:
> *



Make sure to aim away from your eyes :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Sep 27 2006, 03:16 PM~6257540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 03:25 PM~6257625
> *Make sure to aim away from your eyes  :roflmao:
> *



:0 ...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

kind of quiet in here


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 27 2006, 05:56 PM~6258773
> *kind of quiet in here
> *


HELL YEAH IT IS  
WHERE IS EVERYONE AT? :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 08:08 PM~6259733
> *HELL YEAH IT IS
> WHERE IS EVERYONE AT? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP AZROLLER :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

packing for the 505 be there this weekend... going live iip in OPM.....3


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

CALL ME FOR SURE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THE TICKETS


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Chano, Rich take your stuff to get done?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 27 2006, 09:13 PM~6260176
> *Chano, Rich take your stuff to get done?
> *


yes! he said he will call me when they are done.... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT THE HOPP LOOKED LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

wHAT'S UP!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

>


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 27 2006, 08:08 PM~6259733
> *HELL YEAH IT IS
> WHERE IS EVERYONE AT? :dunno:
> *


we just got back from the mall i had to drag knightstalker with me haha :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 27 2006, 09:30 PM~6260234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was a hop with cars not a BOOTY hop 
:roflmao: who won lmao


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 27 2006, 09:06 PM~6260137
> *CALL ME FOR SURE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THE TICKETS
> *


she has 4 more with the pp but she dont want to sell them yet.. im working on it


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6260242
> *we just got back from the mall i had to drag knightstalker with me haha  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOU DRAG HIM BY YOURSELF????? You're tough!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 27 2006, 09:05 PM~6260132
> *packing for the 505 be there this weekend... going live iip in OPM.....3
> *



sniff sniff dang i miss the 505


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 27 2006, 09:33 PM~6260253
> *:0 YOU DRAG HIM BY YOURSELF?????  You're tough!
> *


 DAMNN:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 27 2006, 09:33 PM~6260253
> *:0 YOU DRAG HIM BY YOURSELF?????  You're tough!
> *



Hell yea lmao nah all it takes is we will stop at fredricks on the way out and we never do haha


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 09:38 PM~6260303
> *Hell yea lmao nah all it takes is we will stop at fredricks on the way out and we never do haha
> *


so you tell him that you will go to Fredericks and you don't go. Now Thats fucked up. You can't mess with a mans emotions like that. hahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 27 2006, 09:43 PM~6260330
> *so you tell him that you will go to Fredericks and you don't go. Now Thats fucked up. You can't mess with a mans emotions like that. hahaha
> *



i know huh :tears:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 09:44 PM~6260342
> *i know huh :tears:
> *


thats a big :nono: :nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*ON A SERIOUS NOTE... ANYBODY HAVE ROOM ON A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?? NEED ONE FOR A CADDY.. PM ME  *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 08:44 PM~6260342
> *i know huh :tears:
> *


Its ok............next time just walk in there by yourself and ask the girls there for help picking a nice nighty for your wife or girlfriend


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 08:46 PM~6260357
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE... ANYBODY HAVE ROOM ON A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?? NEED ONE FOR A CADDY.. PM ME
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 27 2006, 09:47 PM~6260369
> *Its ok............next time just walk in there by yourself and ask the girls there for help picking a nice nighty for your wife or girlfriend
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 09:46 PM~6260357
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE... ANYBODY HAVE ROOM ON A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?? NEED ONE FOR A CADDY.. PM ME
> *


we aren't using a big transport this year. Pres. has a 3 car hauler filled and the rest of us are going on single car trailers.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 27 2006, 09:43 PM~6260330
> *so you tell him that you will go to Fredericks and you don't go. Now Thats fucked up. You can't mess with a mans emotions like that. hahaha
> *



nah more like he takes all night long looking at cd's and by the time you know it they come on the intercome saying the mall will be closing


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 27 2006, 10:18 PM~6260559
> *nah more like he takes all night long looking at cd's and by the time you know it they come on the intercome saying the mall will be closing
> *


next time he needs to make Fredericks his first stop. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 27 2006, 11:06 PM~6260895
> *next time he needs to make Fredericks his first stop.  :biggrin:
> *



ok i'll let you know if that works lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 03:10 PM~6257502
> *:0  NOT A BAD IDEA... I NEED $$$$ TOO... :banghead:
> *


I'll pimp you so that i could get half of the money that way you could raise some money for both of us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 27 2006, 11:41 PM~6261063
> *I'll pimp you so that i could get half of the money that way you could raise some money for both of us :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Sep 27 2006, 10:07 PM~6260477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :around: :nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Sep 27 2006, 11:06 PM~6260895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 27 2006, 10:30 PM~6260234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i

IT WAS A HOPP I DIDNT SAY WHAT KIND? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

First off I want to comment on the pictures that were posted... Who the fuck walks around with a fuckin iguana on their shoulder (well obviously that guy but you know what im saying). And second I wonder what the price is on that '61 impala. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 28 2006, 09:05 AM~6262975
> *
> 
> IT WAS A HOPP I DIDNT SAY WHAT KIND? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

hey i was wondering any of u guys got good music from someone from az


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Sep 28 2006, 09:25 AM~6263144
> *hey i was wondering any of u guys got good music from someone from az
> *


shit everybody i know is on that fool "Juice"... he's with the Game on Black Wall Street...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning AZ!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6263306
> *Good morning AZ!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING GIRL! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Sep 28 2006, 10:25 AM~6263144
> *hey i was wondering any of u guys got good music from someone from az
> *



My cousin. :biggrin:

He has a mix tape out called "Rise of the Phoenix"


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ART I GOT 12 COLD ONES FOR YOU JUST MEET ON TOP OF THE STRATASPHERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2006, 02:13 PM~6264303
> *ART I GOT 12 COLD ONES FOR YOU JUST MEET ON TOP OF THE STRATASPHERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT
> *


:roflmao: sorry but that sounds kinda gay :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2006, 01:13 PM~6264303
> *ART I GOT 12 CENTIMETERS FOR YOU JUST MEET ON TOP OF THE STRATASPHERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT
> *




FLIP'N ***


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Sep 28 2006, 11:25 AM~6264415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when does drinking beer become gay? If that was so, Mike you would be the biggest homosexual in Phoenix. :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 28 2006, 01:54 PM~6264600
> *Since when does drinking beer become gay?  If that was so, Mike you would be the biggest homosexual in Phoenix. :uh:
> *


:roflmao:
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha... (pause) ahahaahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 28 2006, 09:28 AM~6263164
> *shit everybody i know is on that fool "Juice"... he's with the Game on Black Wall Street...
> *


is he from phoenix


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 28 2006, 01:54 PM~6264600
> *:uh:  Stay in the midwest where you can wear your rainboots and look for sheep, I mean cows :uh:
> Since when does drinking beer become gay?  If that was so, Mike you would be the biggest homosexual in Phoenix. :uh:
> *



So you are a ***, just not the biggest


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Sep 28 2006, 03:34 PM~6265309
> *So you are a ***, just not the biggest
> *



Hahahahahahaaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ruben!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2006, 04:09 PM~6265883
> *Sup Ruben!
> *


SUP HOLMES :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: SUP FRED


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 28 2006, 04:20 PM~6265947
> *:wave: SUP FRED
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Az, remember me? I want to go to Vegas really bed but it dont look to good..I dont have a room yet or anything


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2006, 05:23 PM~6266271
> *Whats up Az, remember me? I want to go to Vegas really bed but it dont look to  good..I dont have a room yet or anything
> *


You're right it doesn't look too good :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2006, 07:23 PM~6266271
> *Whats up Az, remember me? I want to go to Vegas really bed but it dont look to  good..I dont have a room yet or anything
> *


you can get a room on the old strip about .5 miles from the stratosphere for like $40 a night even on the weekends. I stayed there last year at the Golden Spike


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 28 2006, 05:23 PM~6266271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:around:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2006, 09:46 PM~6260357
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE... ANYBODY HAVE ROOM ON A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?? NEED ONE FOR A CADDY.. PM ME
> *



Bro, I have space for two cars. We're going up to VEGAS to party.But if you need a transporter let me know.
Big Ruben TECHNIQUES


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Sep 28 2006, 07:25 PM~6267189
> *Bro, I have space for two cars. We're going up to VEGAS to party.But if you need a transporter let me know.
> Big Ruben TECHNIQUES
> *



TOCALLO! GET AT ME HOMIE...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2006, 05:23 PM~6266271
> *Whats up Az, remember me? I want to go to Vegas really bed but it dont look to  good..I dont have a room yet or anything
> *


I MEMBER YOU. I'M NOT GOING EITHER WE SHOULD THROW A BIG ASS PARTY FOR THE ONES STAYING HERE THAT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

VEGAS CALL
WE'LL BE THERE PHOENIX RIDERZ. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:53 PM~6268251
> *VEGAS CALL
> 
> WE'LL BE THERE PHOENIX RIDERZ. :biggrin:
> *




 ME MYSELF AND I.. NO CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG HOMIE TODD AND STREETLIFE CREW, FIRST TIME BACK TO BACK COVERS FOR TRUUCHA :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 28 2006, 09:59 PM~6268306
> * ME MYSELF AND I.. NO CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE..  :biggrin:
> *


no club! but you have alot of homies that will be there!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 28 2006, 07:22 PM~6267165
> *:around:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 28 2006, 10:59 PM~6268306
> * ME MYSELF AND I.. NO CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE..  :biggrin:
> *


me too... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 27 2006, 11:41 PM~6261063
> *I'll pimp you so that i could get half of the money that way you could raise some money for both of us :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA... :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 28 2006, 06:45 AM~6262076
> *:uh: Liar... we had already passed it twice.. :tongue:
> *


NO WE DIDNT :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 28 2006, 12:13 PM~6264303
> *ART I GOT 12 COLD ONES FOR YOU JUST MEET ON TOP OF THE STRATASPHERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT
> *


ILL BE SURE TO STAY CLEAR OF THERE DONT WANT NADA GROSS FALLING ON MY HEAD HAHA


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2006, 05:23 PM~6266271
> *Whats up Az, remember me? I want to go to Vegas really bed but it dont look to  good..I dont have a room yet or anything
> *



I'LL HAVE RUBEN KIDNAPP YOU :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:53 PM~6268251
> *VEGAS CALL
> WE'LL BE THERE PHOENIX RIDERZ. :biggrin:
> *



I'LL BE THERE TOO BEING KNIGHTSTALKER IS GOING ALONE FROM WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE HAHA PARTY J/K :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 28 2006, 10:55 PM~6268676
> *MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG HOMIE TODD AND STREETLIFE CREW, FIRST TIME BACK TO BACK COVERS FOR TRUUCHA :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

OK I DID MY CATCH UP FOR THE NIGHT HAHA MIMI TIMES...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Friday,Friday,Friday, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave: IT'S FRIDAY !!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wassup :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whats crackin homie. You change your mind about vegas yet?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I really want to go, and you know this mayn!






BUT NO $ :tears:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> VEGAS CALL
> WE'LL BE THERE PHOENIX RIDERZ. :biggrin:


Yes we will be!



> ME MYSELF AND I.. NO CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE.. :biggrin:


  Hit us up!



> *MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG HOMIE TODD AND STREETLIFE CREW, FIRST TIME BACK TO BACK COVERS FOR TRUUCHA :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: *
> 
> Good job D.H. Todd!
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: AZ SIDE ......THIS TIME NEXT WEEK VEGAS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin: :guns:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

ANYTHING GONE ON TONIGHT????????


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I SEE EVERYONE SHOWED THERE TRUE COLORS YOU ****.
BEER,ROLLER COASTER,HOMIES,VEGAS, ON TOP THE WORLD=FUN JACKASSES


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 29 2006, 08:24 AM~6270484
> *bottle caps hurt from that high up!!!
> *


I know thats why im staying far away from there haha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 29 2006, 09:09 AM~6270721
> *:biggrin:  :wave: AZ SIDE ......THIS TIME NEXT WEEK VEGAS!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Oh yea!!!! And its the weekend of my BIRTHDAY even more fun :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 29 2006, 01:29 PM~6272235
> *Oh yea!!!! And its the weekend of my BIRTHDAY even more fun  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 29 2006, 01:07 PM~6272093
> *I SEE EVERYONE SHOWED THERE TRUE COLORS YOU ****.
> BEER,ROLLER COASTER,HOMIES,VEGAS, ON TOP THE WORLD=FUN JACKASSES
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 29 2006, 02:02 PM~6272441
> *:biggrin: HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:
> *



Lmao lol not yet haha too bad my b-day is that monday after the show when we have to come home


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 29 2006, 01:29 PM~6272235
> *Oh yea!!!! And its the weekend of my BIRTHDAY even more fun  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


We should start celebrating as soon as we get there! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 29 2006, 02:15 PM~6272508
> *We should start celebrating as soon as we get there! :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a good idea to me haha :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 28 2006, 10:55 PM~6268676
> *MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG HOMIE TODD AND STREETLIFE CREW, FIRST TIME BACK TO BACK COVERS FOR TRUUCHA :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! We're very excited about it!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 29 2006, 02:15 PM~6272508
> *We should start celebrating as soon as we get there! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FIRST ROUND OF CORONA'S ON YOU!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Sep 28 2006, 11:17 PM~6268785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7+Sep 29 2006, 01:07 PM~6272093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 29 2006, 02:35 PM~6272647
> *:biggrin: FIRST ROUND OF CORONA'S ON YOU!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


No problem! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 29 2006, 05:12 PM~6272833
> *No problem! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Jen!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*<span style='font-family:Optima'>BITCH!!!* :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

my time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 29 2006, 03:17 PM~6272850
> *Hey Jen!
> 
> 
> ...


Hello! I'll call you tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

aaaaawwwwww isnt that cute :uh: sorry i feel like being a dick tonight


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

LAS VEGAS = LAS OF CORONAS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 29 2006, 09:41 PM~6274600
> *LAS VEGAS = LAS OF CORONAS :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 30 2006, 04:12 AM~6275712
> *GOOD MORNING! :wave:
> *



:angry: FUCK WORK... BUT I GET OFF EARLY TODAY... AND ITS MY LAST SATURDAY WORKING... SO FUCKIT...


I MEAN... GOOD MORNING :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 29 2006, 08:18 PM~6274090
> *aaaaawwwwww isnt that cute :uh: sorry i feel like being a dick tonight
> *


Butthead!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody going to the "Brush Bash" at Peoria Sports Complex?? It starts at 10, lots of pinstriping going on and the proceeds go to a charity. We're going out there around 9 to get more striping on my sons bike. 



I'm all Starbucked out and ready to go!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 06:22 AM~6275884
> *:angry:  FUCK WORK... BUT I GET OFF EARLY TODAY... AND ITS MY LAST SATURDAY WORKING... SO FUCKIT...
> I MEAN... GOOD MORNING :wave:
> *


WELL AT LEAST IT'S YOUR LAST SATURDAY WORKING OR YOU WOULD BE LEAVING RIGHT AFTER WORK NEXT WEEK FOR VEGAS SHOW HUH... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2006, 07:30 AM~6276053
> *Anybody going to the "Brush Bash" at Peoria Sports Complex??  It starts at 10, lots of pinstriping going on and the proceeds go to a charity.  We're going out there around 9 to get more striping on my sons bike.
> I'm all Starbucked out and ready to go!!
> *





 DAMN I WANNA GO... PLUS MY GIRL HASN'T SEEN BUGS SINCE SHE WAS A LIL GIRL, WHEN HE STRIPED HER POPS CAR LIKE TEN YEARS AGO OR MORE :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 07:39 AM~6276091
> *  DAMN I WANNA GO... PLUS MY GIRL HASN'T SEEN BUGS SINCE SHE WAS A LIL GIRL, WHEN HE STRIPED HER POPS CAR LIKE TEN YEARS AGO OR MORE :0
> *


I'm at the shop already, she's welcome to go with me and my son! Will leave here around 8:45ish....white people time...LOL.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2006, 07:43 AM~6276117
> *I'm at the shop already, she's welcome to go with me and my son!  Will leave here around 8:45ish....white people time...LOL.....
> *


  She's probably still sleeping tho... what time is it over? and where is it at exactly? how much to get in? i ask alot of questins huh... been up since 5am and had 2 monster energy drinks so far :biggrin: :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 30 2006, 07:38 AM~6276085
> *WELL AT LEAST IT'S YOUR LAST SATURDAY WORKING OR YOU WOULD BE LEAVING RIGHT AFTER WORK NEXT WEEK FOR VEGAS SHOW HUH... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Nah... I'd be calling off...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 07:56 AM~6276180
> * She's probably still sleeping tho... what time is it over? and where is it at exactly? how much to get in? i ask alot of questins huh... been up since 5am and had 2 monster energy drinks so far :biggrin: :banghead: :happysad:
> *


Sleep??? What's that??? :biggrin: Just south of Bell on 83rd ave. I think its over at 2, did you take the flyer I gave you last night? I dont know about admission charge?? Sorry....

I got up at 4:45, here by 6:15.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2006, 08:07 AM~6276227
> *Sleep???  What's that??? :biggrin:  Just south of Bell on 83rd ave.  I think its over at 2, did you take the flyer I gave you last night?  I dont  know about admission charge??  Sorry....
> 
> I got up at 4:45, here by 6:15.
> *



:biggrin: Nah I didn't take it since it was the last one... txt me when you get there so i know how much $$$ to take


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB IS HAVING A CAR WAS ON CENTRAL & SOUTHERN TODAY JUST CAME FROM THERE... :biggrin:*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*hey folks! Lets do Sonics tonight! I apologize for not being there this past few weeks, lots of filming and shows! I will be there tonight! The weather is great and there is no reason for us not to come out and enjoy!! Be safe and I hope to see you all out tonight!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 30 2006, 11:53 AM~6277088
> *hey folks! Lets do Sonics tonight! I apologize for not being there this past few weeks, lots of filming and shows! I will be there tonight! The weather is great and there is no reason for us not to come out and enjoy!! Be safe and I hope to see you all out tonight!!
> *



:dunno: WHERE AND WHAT TIME?


:scrutinize: 















:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HEY FRED











:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Fred comin out tonight?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 11:59 AM~6277103
> *:dunno: WHERE AND WHAT TIME?
> :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


always trash talkin


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 30 2006, 12:08 PM~6277133
> *always trash talkin
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 12:02 PM~6277112
> *HEY FRED
> 
> 
> ...


hey man I don't speak spanish! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 30 2006, 12:07 PM~6277128
> *Hey Fred comin out tonight?
> *


I'm gonna try too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I THOUGHT THIS SHIT WAS FUNNY... :biggrin: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 30 2006, 12:08 PM~6277133
> *always trash talkin
> *



MIRA CABRON... YOU GONNA BE THE FIRST TO GET THE "CHINGA TU MADRE CC" SWAT! :0 :biggrin: 











:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Sep 30 2006, 12:25 PM~6277219
> *hey man I don't speak spanish! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WASSSSAAAPPEENIINN MEANS... HI THERE MY CORNFED FRIEND


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 12:53 PM~6277358
> *WASSSSAAAPPEENIINN MEANS... HI THERE MY CORNFED FRIEND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok...just got back from the Brush Bash....lots of great pinstripers and airbrushers doin their thing. Autostyle is the name of the place....The address is 8615 W Kelton, turn south down 84th ave at Bell rd, follow the street around and the sign is right there. All proceeds are for a Cancer patient and it was cool checkin out the other rides and lots of other stuff, that was getting work done. All the work is done for donations. The will be there all afternoon and until the evening time. If you can, it's worth checkin out! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Jen I need to see you on Monday...I need to bring you da samples ok....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2006, 02:11 PM~6277627
> *Ok...just got back from the Brush Bash....lots of great pinstripers and airbrushers doin their thing.  Autostyle is the name of the place....The address is 8615 W Kelton,  turn south down 84th ave at Bell rd, follow the street around and the sign is right there.  All proceeds are for a Cancer patient and it was cool checkin out the other rides and lots of other stuff, that was getting work done.  All the work is done for donations.  The will be there all afternoon and until the evening time.  If you can, it's worth checkin out! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 I WOULD SUGGEST ANY FOOLS WANT SOME STRIPES COME DOWN... 


AND FOR THOSE THAT DON'T COME DOWN... I GOT MY CAMERA IN HAND...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 30 2006, 03:06 PM~6277848
> *Jen I need to see you on Monday...I need to bring you da samples ok....
> *


Cool. I actually been doing a few things myself, and I'll show ya on Monday!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2006, 01:34 PM~6277265
> *I THOUGHT THIS SHIT WAS FUNNY...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ KEEP IT SWANGING OUT THERE HOMIES

MUCH LOVE
.........................
COLDBLOODED RIDAZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ttt AZ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

this site went down like a hooker on a busy nite it " OFFICALY SUCK'S" MY 2 CENT'S :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 2 2006, 12:29 AM~6286433
> *this site went down like a hooker on a busy nite it " OFFICALY  SUCK'S" MY 2 CENT'S :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 2 2006, 12:29 AM~6286433
> *this site went down like a hooker on a busy nite it " OFFICALY  SUCK'S" MY 2 CENT'S :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



YOU WOULD BE THINKING OF HOOKERS THAT EARLY IN THE MORNING 12:29 A.M. HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning OG PLAYER!! :wave: AZ must be asleep!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

good morning ariza


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 09:49 AM~6288022
> *Good morning OG PLAYER!! :wave:  AZ must be asleep!!
> *



YUP OR THEY ARE ALL HUNG OVER :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE I LEFT RIGHT ON TIME LAST NIGHT... DID ANYONE GET ARRESTED AT THE CARWASH? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 2 2006, 06:15 AM~6286861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MESSED UP WHAT HAPPENED... I WAS TOLD THAT THE COPS JUST SWARMED THE WASH... THEN AGAIN FOOLS JUST DON'T LISTEN :angry: WE'VE GOTTEN WARNING AFTER WARNING, BUT WE'RE SOME STUBBORN MUTHAFUCKAS AREN'T WE?? :banghead:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whaaaazzzzzzzuuuuuuuuup!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 11:40 AM~6288551
> *THAT'S MESSED UP WHAT HAPPENED... I WAS TOLD THAT THE COPS JUST SWARMED THE WASH... THEN AGAIN FOOLS JUST DON'T LISTEN  :angry:  WE'VE GOTTEN WARNING AFTER WARNING, BUT WE'RE SOME STUBBORN MUTHAFUCKAS AREN'T WE?? :banghead:
> *


HA HA I LEFT LIKE 5 MINUTES BEFORE THEY ARRIVED. I GUESS THEY WERE CHECKING FOR I.D.'S, REGISTRATION, INSURANCE,ETC. I HEARD THE FOOLS WITH WARRANTS WERE RUNNING AND SHIT, DAMN I SHOULD HAVE STAYED THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN FUNNY TO SEE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 2 2006, 12:26 PM~6288843
> *HA HA I LEFT LIKE 5 MINUTES BEFORE THEY ARRIVED. I GUESS THEY WERE CHECKING FOR I.D.'S, REGISTRATION, INSURANCE,ETC. I HEARD THE FOOLS WITH WARRANTS WERE RUNNING AND SHIT, DAMN I SHOULD HAVE STAYED THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN FUNNY TO SEE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: Shit I might have a couple warrants so fuuuck that... I don't need to spend my vegas money getting out of jail... I feel bad for the fools that needed to duck and hide... and for the ones ridin dirty...


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

The cops blocked everyone in......lined the cars up and asked everyone for i.d. and insurance, ran plates and names......took everyones info and said it's just a formal warning next time we get in trouble for trespassing.....foo's were trying to jump curbs tooo LOL.  I think one made it over.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I fuckin got stuck in one of the elevators here at work, it fuckin sucks!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 2 2006, 06:15 AM~6286861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey jen did you have fun at wal mart last night haha


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 2 2006, 01:10 PM~6289206
> *The cops blocked everyone in......lined the cars up and asked everyone for i.d. and insurance, ran plates and names......took everyones info and said it's just a formal warning next time we get in trouble for trespassing.....foo's were trying to jump curbs tooo LOL.    I think one made it over.... :biggrin:
> *


HA HA I HEARD ONE OF THOSE FOOLS FLED TO CHURCHES CHICKEN AND HAD SOMEONE ELSE DRIVE HIS CAR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHO'S READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 2 2006, 01:12 PM~6289223
> *I fuckin got stuck in one of the elevators here at work, it fuckin sucks!
> *



:twak: THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR PRESSING ALL THE BUTTONS


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 2 2006, 02:00 PM~6289601
> *HA HA I HEARD ONE OF THOSE FOOLS FLED TO CHURCHES CHICKEN AND HAD SOMEONE ELSE DRIVE HIS CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL yah!!! It wuz funny and kinda fucked up at the same time....everyone wuz probly shitting bricks. I even got kinda scared. :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 01:56 PM~6289564
> *Hey moni
> hey jen did you have fun at wal mart last night haha
> *


Always girl!! Got good news for you guys, just sent your man a pm!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6289639
> *I AM!!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6289639
> *WHO'S READY FOR VEGAS?
> *



* ME :wave: *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 02:07 PM~6289664
> *Always girl!!  Got good news for you guys, just sent your man a pm!
> *



Really? send me the pm cause ruben wont tell me :tears:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 2 2006, 01:12 PM~6289223
> *I fuckin got stuck in one of the elevators here at work, it fuckin sucks!
> *



You sure you didnt have a girl in there??? :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6289639
> *WHO'S READY FOR VEGAS?
> *


  DAMIT, STOP BRINGING THAT UP :tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 03:08 PM~6289673
> *I AM!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you a ready now what time it is!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 2 2006, 02:07 PM~6289663
> *LOL yah!!! It wuz funny and kinda fucked up at the same time....everyone wuz probly shitting bricks.  I even got kinda scared. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6289639
> *WHO'S READY FOR VEGAS?
> *



yes and no :happysad: 


it's gonna be a hectic week trying to get everything ready :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:13 PM~6289728
> *you a ready now what time it is!
> 
> 
> *


You know!!!!!!! BTW....did you hear your boy is tryin to move back here??? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:13 PM~6289728
> *you a ready now what time it is!
> 
> 
> *



Jen is never really ready haha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 02:15 PM~6289743
> *yes and no :happysad:
> it's gonna be a hectic week trying to get everything ready  :0
> *



Yup we already had some of it running around wal mart last night as jen knows haha now the fun part packing and getting there whoo hoo lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 02:16 PM~6289747
> *Jen is ALWAYS ready FOR VEGAS!!*


Absolutely! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 02:17 PM~6289763
> *Absolutely! :biggrin:
> *


lmao :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 03:15 PM~6289745
> *You know!!!!!!!  BTW....did you hear your boy is tryin to move back here??? :biggrin:
> *


you mean your boy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: is he going to vegas


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2006, 02:20 PM~6289802
> *you mean your boy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: is he going to vegas
> *


that's your homie.....and he's planning to move back here in December....no Vegas....you still gettin married up there?


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 02:24 PM~6289839
> *that's your homie.....and he's planning to move back here in December....no Vegas....you still gettin married up there?
> *


SO JEN WHEN WE GET THERE MAKE SURE OUR ROOM IS AWAY FROM RAY AND THEM HAHA IM TRYING TO SLEEP I DONT WANNA HEAR WEIRD NOISES FROM THE OTHER ROOMS LOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 01:56 PM~6289564
> *Hey moni
> *



HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 03:24 PM~6289839
> *that's your homie.....and he's planning to move back here in December....no Vegas....you still gettin married up there?
> *


nope going solo this year :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 2 2006, 02:33 PM~6289892
> *HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?
> *



it was crazy thank god my head is connected to my body or we really have a problem lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Aww shit 
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

3 Members: LADY C, OGPLAYER, JEN IN PHX


hahaha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 02:36 PM~6289914
> *it was crazy thank god my head is connected to my body or we really have a problem lol
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: THANK GOD THEN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 02:40 PM~6289952
> *Aww shit
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> ...



YEAH SO DON'T FUCK WITH US BECAUSE YOU WILL GET KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 2 2006, 02:44 PM~6289987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha youre so crazy girl man i wish you were going to vegas with us it would be sooo fun!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 02:47 PM~6290018
> *I know lol
> haha youre so crazy girl man i wish you were going to vegas with us it would be sooo fun!!!!
> *



I KNOW I WISH I COULD GO  HELL WE WOULD HAVE HAD SO MUCH FUN OUT THERE JUST CLOWNING..
WELL HAVE FUN OUT THERE!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 2 2006, 02:54 PM~6290067
> *I KNOW I WISH I COULD GO    HELL WE WOULD HAVE HAD SO MUCH FUN OUT THERE JUST CLOWNING..
> WELL HAVE FUN OUT THERE!!
> *



I know haha maybe next year :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 2 2006, 02:09 PM~6289685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driving should be fun...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 02:55 PM~6290075
> *I know haha maybe next year :dunno:
> *


HELL YEAH NEXT YEAR FOR SURE I KNOW NOW TO FIND OUT WHEN THE SHOW IS BEFORE WE MAKE INVITATIONS... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 02:55 PM~6290082
> *:scrutinize: I told you...
> 
> not at the time u didint lol
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 2 2006, 02:28 PM~6289870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :nono: :scrutinize:


JK :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

2 more days i cant wait!!!


----------



## LatinaGina (Sep 15, 2006)

:0 Why you put that picture of me there ?


> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 28 2006, 09:05 AM~6262975
> *i
> 
> IT WAS A HOPP I DIDNT SAY WHAT KIND? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 03:05 PM~6290163
> * :twak:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> JK  :biggrin:
> *


OH NO YOU DIDN'T HEY YOU BETTER WATCH OUT BECAUSE IF ME AND LADY C MEET YOU IN TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 2 2006, 03:10 PM~6290211
> *OH NO YOU DIDN'T HEY YOU BETTER WATCH OUT BECAUSE IF ME AND LADY C MEET YOU IN TROUBLE  :biggrin:
> *



haha :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

VOTE FOR MY PURPLE 63 HOMIES!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290084


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 2 2006, 03:06 PM~6290166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my hands full with Lady C... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 03:30 PM~6290385
> *I got my hands full with Lady C...  :biggrin:
> *


WELL IF THEY ARE FULL NOW HOMIE YOU BETTER GROW 6 MORE BECAUSE YOU ARE GONNA NEED THEM... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 2 2006, 03:30 PM~6290385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha you know it lol :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 2 2006, 03:32 PM~6290398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'MA DRIVE LIKE 15MPH THRU THAT SHIT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 03:38 PM~6290450
> *I'MA DRIVE LIKE 15MPH THRU THAT SHIT
> *



You better haha.. man that sucks we have to come back on my birthday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 03:42 PM~6290486
> *You better haha.. man that sucks we have to come back on my birthday
> *



We will just change your bday to the 8th :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 03:44 PM~6290507
> *We will just change your bday to the 8th  :biggrin:
> *



haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TIME FOR ANOTHER


VEGAS ROLL CALL!!!!  WHO'S GOING??* :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Guys I was at Sonics Saturday nite. We were in the 300. I dont know any of you guys in person or by screen name. I was in a Yankees jersey. I would like to meet some of you guys to put faces with screen name. So if you ever see me come up to me and say hi.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 2 2006, 04:23 PM~6290812
> *Hey Guys I was at Sonics Saturday nite. We were in the 300. I dont know any of you guys in person or by screen name. I was in a Yankees jersey. I would like to meet some of you guys to put faces with screen name. So if you ever see me come up to me and say hi.
> *



i saw u there lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 2 2006, 04:23 PM~6290812
> *Hey Guys I was at Sonics Saturday nite. We were in the 300. I dont know any of you guys in person or by screen name. I was in a Yankees jersey. I would like to meet some of you guys to put faces with screen name. So if you ever see me come up to me and say hi.
> *



IF YOU SEE A FOOL IN DICKIES AND WITH A CAMERA TAKING PICS, IT'S USUALLY ME :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 04:25 PM~6290825
> *i saw u there lol
> *


Youi should of said Hello.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 04:29 PM~6290847
> *IF YOU SEE A FOOL IN DICKIES AND WITH A CAMERA TAKING PICS, IT'S USUALLY ME  :biggrin:
> *


 I seen one guy taking picutres was that you. Oh by the you take great pics.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everybody

anyone want a lincoln?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA+Oct 2 2006, 02:25 PM~6289843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PEOPLE STILL GO TO SONICS? :dunno: LAST TIME I WENT THERE WAS LIKE 5 PEOPLE THERE :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 2 2006, 04:48 PM~6290966
> *hey everybody
> 
> anyone want a lincoln?
> *


You giving it away.................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'll take a set of used knockoffs


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

PEOPLE STILL GO TO SONICS? :dunno: LAST TIME I WENT THERE WAS LIKE 5 PEOPLE THERE :angry:
[/quote]
Yeah there was a few people but not much...............


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 2 2006, 04:36 PM~6290877
> *I seen one guy taking picutres was that you. Oh by the you take great pics.
> *



 Thx homie... I try to make it seem like I know what 'm doing but I don't... I'm still learning and practicing


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 2 2006, 04:53 PM~6291015
> *i'll take a set of used knockoffs
> *


I GOT A PAIR :cheesy:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

the car is at manics if you wann check it out


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> PEOPLE STILL GO TO SONICS? :dunno: LAST TIME I WENT THERE WAS LIKE 5 PEOPLE THERE :angry:


Yeah there was a few people but not much...............
[/quote]




shit I went by there at about 8:45 and didn't see anyone but a bunch of cops


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ruben? when you leaving for Vegas?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 2 2006, 05:47 PM~6291323
> *What up Ruben? when you leaving for Vegas?
> *



Thursday night homie... around midnight... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 04:14 PM~6290737
> *TIME FOR ANOTHER
> VEGAS ROLL CALL!!!!   WHO'S GOING?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> Yeah there was a few people but not much...............


shit I went by there at about 8:45 and didn't see anyone but a bunch of cops
[/quote]
Yeah I seen there, about 3 of them. they left and people started showing up kinda like they were sitting down the street waiting.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHERE DID EVERYONE GO? :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 2 2006, 08:53 PM~6292827
> *WHERE DID EVERYONE GO? :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


every one is on hater raid today haha j/k umm i dunno i know ruben is still at work dont get off till 9:45 and im still running around getting ready for vegas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 2 2006, 08:57 PM~6292854
> *every one is on hater raid today haha j/k umm i dunno i know ruben is still at work dont get off till 9:45 and im still running around getting ready for vegas
> *



:angry: *FUCK WORK...*


oh about the haters? They'll get what's comin to them... :guns:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 04:14 PM~6290737
> *TIME FOR ANOTHER
> VEGAS ROLL CALL!!!!   WHO'S GOING?? :biggrin:
> *


PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL BE THERE...............WITH THE CORONAS :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up AZ


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 2 2006, 12:10 PM~6289206
> *The cops blocked everyone in......lined the cars up and asked everyone for i.d. and insurance, ran plates and names......took everyones info and said it's just a formal warning next time we get in trouble for trespassing.....foo's were trying to jump curbs tooo LOL.    I think one made it over.... :biggrin:
> *



AND you wonder why the pigs can't find the Baseline Rapeist. They are way too busy keeping an eye one the lowriders like terrorist!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Oct 2 2006, 09:31 PM~6293060
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL BE THERE...............WITH THE CORONAS  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: MAGIC WORDS RIGHT THERE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2006, 08:42 PM~6293145
> *:biggrin:  MAGIC WORDS RIGHT THERE!
> *


YOu know it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

shit I went by there at about 8:45 and didn't see anyone but a bunch of cops
[/quote]

:0 *DAMN NOW THE COPS ARE SHOWING UP AT SONICS* :angry: 


> oh about the haters? They'll get what's comin to them... :guns:


 :uh: *DAMN MORE HATERS* :thumbsdown: 



> AND you wonder why the pigs can't find the Baseline Rapeist. They are way too busy keeping an eye one the lowriders like terrorist!!!


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

knightstalker you know i was talkin a full set of wires and not just knockoff caps right?

d brought it to my attenton on the way i worded it 

i'm lookin for a set of knockoff wires with tires that will fit on a 81 monte carlo


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 06:16 AM~6294768
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> *


Hey girl :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning! :biggrin: 

Fuck elevators!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 3 2006, 08:34 AM~6295750
> *knightstalker  you know i was talkin a full set of wires and not just knockoff caps right?
> 
> d brought it to my attenton on the way i worded it
> ...


What year is the linc and what condition is it in?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

81 baby lincoln needs work straight body needs inline check vakve or exhaust just one i have the other 

it's a project already been cut bridged in the rear 
one pump the car is at manics mechincs if you want to go see it


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 3 2006, 09:34 AM~6295754
> *Hey girl :wave:
> *


Hi how is your day going?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LIKE BLUE7 SAYS... *FUCK THE WORLD... AND FUCK WORK TOO... 

:biggrin:*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Whatsup AZ?!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 3 2006, 03:07 PM~6298120
> *Whatsup AZ?!
> *


 :angry: Wey... :buttkick: for the PM


THAT'S ANOTHER SWAT FOR YOU! :nono:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah uhuh...........


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HEY I JUST BARLEY SEEN YOUR STREETSTARS VIDEO SUNDAY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 3 2006, 04:06 PM~6298672
> *HEY I JUST BARLEY SEEN YOUR STREETSTARS VIDEO SUNDAY....  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you. Im glad you enjoyed.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP GIRL? (l/t1)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HI ARIZA70 :biggrin: THINGS ARE SLOW UP IN HERE AGAIN..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 12:44 PM~6297034
> *Hi how is your day going?
> *



crazy... its almost due date hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 3 2006, 04:06 PM~6298672
> *HEY I JUST BARLEY SEEN YOUR STREETSTARS VIDEO SUNDAY....  :thumbsup:
> *



DID YOU ENJOY THE "SPECIAL FEATURES" ?? :0 



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 3 2006, 04:56 PM~6299011
> *crazy... its almost due date  hno:
> *



HEY YOU BETTER SLOW DOWN SO YOU DON'T GET ONE OF YOUR HEADACHES..
:nono: DON'T WANT ONE OF THOSE..


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

T MINUS 48 HOURS TO LIFT OFF HOUSTON WE SEE VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 05:03 PM~6299057
> *HEY YOU BETTER SLOW DOWN SO YOU DON'T GET ONE OF YOUR HEADACHES..
> :nono: DON'T WANT ONE OF THOSE..
> *



 TOO LATE... SHE HAS ME... :cheesy:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2006, 12:44 PM~6297036
> *LIKE BLUE7 SAYS...  FUCK THE WORLD... AND FUCK WORK TOO...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YEA BABY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

hno:  hno:  DAMN... 





CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 04:52 PM~6298975
> *HI  ARIZA70  :biggrin: THINGS ARE SLOW UP IN HERE AGAIN..
> *


   IT SURE IS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 3 2006, 05:08 PM~6299091
> *YEA BABY
> *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

WHAT UP AZ???

READY FOR VEGAS???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 3 2006, 05:07 PM~6299080
> *T MINUS 48 HOURS TO LIFT OFF HOUSTON WE SEE VEGAS :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno:  DAMN... ALREADY... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2006, 05:07 PM~6299087
> *  TOO LATE... SHE HAS ME... :cheesy:
> *


HEY THAT'S OK BUT WE GONNA FIX YOU SO SHE WON'T HAVE THEM HEADACHES :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 3 2006, 06:54 PM~6299882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2006, 04:59 PM~6299025
> *DID YOU ENJOY THE "SPECIAL FEATURES" ??  :0
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


UM WHAT SPECIAL FEATURES ??? :scrutinize:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 3 2006, 08:43 PM~6300725
> *UM WHAT SPECIAL FEATURES ??? :scrutinize:
> *


u wouldnt be interested in the SPECIAL features believe me


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 3 2006, 08:43 PM~6300725
> *UM WHAT SPECIAL FEATURES ??? :scrutinize:
> *



GUESS YOU MISSED IT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 05:03 PM~6299057
> *HEY YOU BETTER SLOW DOWN SO YOU DON'T GET ONE OF YOUR HEADACHES..
> :nono: DON'T WANT ONE OF THOSE..
> *



Yea i already go it


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2006, 05:07 PM~6299087
> *  TOO LATE... SHE HAS ME... :cheesy:
> *



You are a pain in the ass not a headache :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH THE CHICKS AT THE END? YEAH I DIDN'T SEE THAT I SAW THE MIDDLE


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2006, 05:18 PM~6299139
> *hno:    hno:    DAMN...
> CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> *



im gonna go coookooo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 3 2006, 09:12 PM~6300902
> *u wouldnt be interested in the SPECIAL features believe me
> *



:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2006, 09:20 PM~6300971
> *:biggrin:  :tongue:
> *



YEA WE KNOW YOU WERE :twak: HAHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 3 2006, 09:14 PM~6300915
> *You are a pain in the ass not a headache  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 3 2006, 09:14 PM~6300915
> *You are a pain in the ass not a headache  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WE CAN FIX PAIN IN THE ASS TOO :machinegun: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE SEE YOU ALL IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 3 2006, 06:48 AM~6294899
> *YOu know it!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats how we do :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 09:44 PM~6301169
> *WELL GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE SEE YOU ALL IN THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *



GOOD NIGHT GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2006, 09:42 PM~6301154
> *HEY WE CAN FIX PAIN IN THE ASS TOO :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAHAHA


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 3 2006, 09:56 PM~6301271
> *HAHAHA
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

deeloc what up 

did you see i refraised what i said about the knockoffs

knightstalker i still have that lincoln


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 3 2006, 10:11 PM~6301392
> *deeloc what up
> 
> did you see i refraised what i said about the knockoffs
> ...



 it's all good homie, i was looking more for a 77-79 style mark V...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good motha-fuckin-morning!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

Still have my 94 fleetwood for sale, asking $4500, needs to be sold before november


fleetwood


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 4 2006, 08:18 AM~6303531
> *Good motha-fuckin-morning!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2006, 10:07 AM~6303910
> *:biggrin:
> *



Im fuckin tired and jackass number 2 is fuckin hilarious. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning AZ!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Oct 4 2006, 10:42 AM~6303716
> *Still have my 94 fleetwood for sale, asking $4500, needs to be sold before november
> fleetwood
> *


wish I had the bread! I'd buy it back 

Good Morning Jen though I'm not in AZ I guess it's good afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 4 2006, 09:40 AM~6304113
> *Good Morning AZ!!!!!
> *


Good Morning Jen :biggrin: D day is tmw


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 4 2006, 09:09 AM~6303923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2006, 11:11 AM~6304313
> *:cheesy:  I wanna see it...
> *



I have that shit and all the other new shit that comes out.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2006, 10:11 AM~6304313
> *:cheesy:  I wanna see it...
> *



you can see that shit alone i saw the previews of the snake i aint trying to have nightmares for weeks hno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S UP EVERY ONE READY FOR VEGAS ? SHIT IVE BEEN WORK'N DAY AND NIGHT TO GET MY NEW PROJECT READY SO HOPEFULY I'LL GET IT TOGETHER BUT IF NOT I'LL STILL SEE YOU GUY'S THERE STILL REPP'N TAKE'N OTHEIR CAR SO LET'S SEE!!!!!!!!! OH YA GOOD MORNING AZ..... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 4 2006, 10:17 AM~6304346
> *WHAT'S UP EVERY ONE READY FOR VEGAS ? SHIT IVE BEEN WORK'N DAY AND NIGHT TO GET MY NEW PROJECT READY SO HOPEFULY I'LL GET IT TOGETHER BUT IF NOT I'LL STILL SEE YOU GUY'S THERE STILL REPP'N TAKE'N OTHEIR CAR SO LET'S SEE!!!!!!!!!  OH YA GOOD MORNING AZ..... :biggrin:
> *



Hell no i aint ready haha by the way if any one finds my head return it to me please ive seem to have lost it with all this going on :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 4 2006, 11:18 AM~6304352
> *Hell no i aint ready haha by the way if any one finds my head return it to me please ive seem to have lost it with all this going on  :roflmao:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT !
:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 4 2006, 10:00 AM~6304249
> *Good Morning Jen  :biggrin: D day is tmw
> *



hno: :biggrin: SSSTTTTRRRREESSSSSSSS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

all nighters in vegas
:around: :around:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 4 2006, 10:20 AM~6304366
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT !
> :roflmao:
> *



i had to lie to my school and tell them i had a family emergency so i could miss today and tmw with out them droping me from the school just so i can get shit done haha :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 4 2006, 10:22 AM~6304380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2006, 10:34 AM~6304463
> *:0 *


IM REALLY AN ANGEL THO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 4 2006, 10:35 AM~6304465
> *IM REALLY AN ANGEL THO  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I feel everyones pain.....it's crunch time for all of us!! But we'll all do great in Vegas, will all have a great time, and have safe trips....right???? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 4 2006, 11:15 AM~6304654
> *I feel everyones pain.....it's crunch time for all of us!!  But we'll all do great in Vegas, will all have a great time, and have safe trips....right???? :biggrin:
> *


  Riight... wait I'M DRIVING hno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 4 2006, 09:17 AM~6304346
> *WHAT'S UP EVERY ONE READY FOR VEGAS ? SHIT IVE BEEN WORK'N DAY AND NIGHT TO GET MY NEW PROJECT READY SO HOPEFULY I'LL GET IT TOGETHER BUT IF NOT I'LL STILL SEE YOU GUY'S THERE STILL REPP'N TAKE'N OTHEIR CAR SO LET'S SEE!!!!!!!!!  OH YA GOOD MORNING AZ..... :biggrin:
> *



How many cars is Spirit taking ED?

We are taking 3, my monte, Danny boys cadi and Juans cutty......... :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 4 2006, 03:18 PM~6306316
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

T MINUS 26 HOURS TO LIFT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 4 2006, 04:52 PM~6307015
> *T MINUS 26 HOURS TO LIFT OFF  :biggrin:
> *


hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 4 2006, 05:07 PM~6306685
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: 
HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY???

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

good luck in vegas everyone


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 4 2006, 05:20 PM~6307273
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY???
> 
> ...



I AM DOING GOOD GIRL!!
HOW ARE YOU DOING? READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 4 2006, 06:26 PM~6307308
> *I AM DOING GOOD GIRL!!
> HOW ARE YOU DOING? READY FOR VEGAS?
> *


IM OK

THE QUESTION IS..............................................




IS VEGAS READY FOR ME


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 4 2006, 05:34 PM~6307357
> *IM OK
> 
> THE QUESTION IS..............................................
> ...



VERY TRUE I KNOW THEY WON'T BE READY FOR US NEXT YEAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 4 2006, 06:52 PM~6307425
> *VERY TRUE I KNOW THEY WON'T BE READY FOR US NEXT YEAR.. :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Jen!!! :wave:


----------



## cholamartinez (Oct 3, 2006)

wussup AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cholamartinez (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cholamartinez_@Oct 4 2006, 08:02 PM~6308304
> *wussup AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up jen


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cholamartinez_@Oct 4 2006, 08:02 PM~6308304
> *wussup AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOME PICS OF LAST WEEKEND'S "BRUSH FEST" BUGS, RON, ETC PUTTIN IN WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TECHNIQUES REPPIN AT SONICS... 

*YEAH FOOLS STILL GO TO SONICS... :0 :angry: 


WE CAN'T LET IT DIE!! * :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THE BIG HOMIE "SOUTHSIDE D" BOMB.. LOOKIN GOOD AS ALWAYS... AND ON THE *STREETS* LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Man I was down there at 845 and noone was there :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MY HOMEBOYS LAC... "EL DUENDE"... HEADED FOR VEGAS THIS TIME TOMORROW...  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FINALLY, I MIGHT GET MY ASS KICKED FOR SHOWING THESE... BUT FUCKIT... hno:




















J/K.. THIS IS A NICE CLEAN SETUP THO...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2006, 10:48 PM~6309307
> *FINALLY, I MIGHT GET MY ASS KICKED FOR SHOWING THESE... BUT FUCKIT... hno:
> 
> 
> ...


who's is that?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> I know those guys


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 4 2006, 10:53 PM~6309336
> *who's is that?
> *



Homie named Juan from New Image CC... black big body... nice clean setup...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 4 2006, 10:53 PM~6309338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 4 2006, 10:46 PM~6309298
> *Man I was down there at 845 and noone was there :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



YEAH... IT'S CALLED "LOWRIDER" TIME... TELL A MUTHAFUCKA 9 AND THEY COME AT 10 OR 1030.. :biggrin: 


BESIDES... THERE WAS COPS :ugh: THERE EATING... AFTER THEY LEFT FOOLS ROLLED UP QUICK... :around:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2006, 11:18 PM~6309507
> *YEAH... IT'S CALLED "LOWRIDER" TIME... TELL A MUTHAFUCKA 9 AND THEY COME AT 10 OR 1030..  :biggrin:
> BESIDES... THERE WAS COPS :ugh:  THERE EATING... AFTER THEY LEFT FOOLS ROLLED UP QUICK... :around:
> *


yeah when I rolled thru the cops were there :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 4 2006, 11:38 PM~6309609
> *yeah when I rolled thru the cops were there :angry:  :angry:
> *



:biggrin: 


WHY THE NAME CHANGE? :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 5 2006, 12:19 AM~6309764
> *:biggrin:
> WHY THE NAME CHANGE?  :0
> *


It's been four years,so I decided a change was needed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 5 2006, 12:38 AM~6309830
> *It's been four years,so I decided a change was needed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 5 2006, 02:56 AM~6310008
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


R O L L E R Z :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!
GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU GOING TO VEGAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatchu doing up so early!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

T Minus 12 Hours To Lift Off :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 4 2006, 11:38 PM~6309830
> *It's been four years,so I decided a change was needed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You should have changed it to "The Cornfed Stalker" :biggrin: 

Just kidding! The new name is cool!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 07:32 AM~6310888
> *T Minus 12 Hours To Lift Off :biggrin:
> *


you leaving at 8 tonight?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 07:59 AM~6311026
> *you leaving at 8 tonight?
> *


try 7 but u know it will be 8


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK ART BUCK :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 08:02 AM~6311049
> *try 7 but u know it will be 8
> *


yea, i know how that goes. we are supposed to leave about 6 but it probably won't be until 8. and we have to take the long way there.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 08:05 AM~6311065
> *yea, i know how that goes. we are supposed to leave about 6 but it probably won't be until 8. and we have to take the long way there.
> *


WHY?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 08:06 AM~6311072
> *WHY?
> *


Richs 3 car hauler is too long. they won't let it go thru the dam.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 08:07 AM~6311077
> *Richs 3 car hauler is too long. they won't let it go thru the dam.
> *


THAT SUCKSSSSS


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 08:08 AM~6311079
> *THAT SUCKSSSSS
> *


yea, who is heading out tonight?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

TIME TO START WASHING SHIT SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS HEY EVERYONE TAKE YOUR TIME AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP SEE YOU IN VEGAS BABY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 08:09 AM~6311087
> *yea, who is heading out tonight?
> *


SUPPOSED TO BE EVERYONE FROM OUR CHAPTER SO WELL SEE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 08:11 AM~6311095
> *SUPPOSED TO BE EVERYONE FROM OUR CHAPTER SO WELL SEE
> *


maybe well see each other on the highway. Drive safe.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2006, 08:12 AM~6311104
> *maybe well see each other on the highway. Drive safe.
> *


COOL YOU TOO


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YOU TAKEN A HOPPER BLUE?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

O.K MAYBE NOT THE OLD SILENT TREATMENT . HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 07:08 AM~6311079
> *THAT SUCKSSSSS
> *


*JUST LIKE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 5 2006, 07:28 AM~6311210
> *O.K MAYBE NOT THE OLD SILENT TREATMENT . HAHA :biggrin:
> *


What up ED!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hey riders!!! I am doing last minute auto details for those who need it like yesterday...I can do engines, interior shampoo, wash and hand polish/wax for only $90.00!!!! Hit me up at 602-760-6969

If you need it looking tight for Vegas and don't have the time to do it yourself..call me and Ill take care of ya!!!*


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 5 2006, 08:20 AM~6311166
> *YOU TAKEN A HOPPER BLUE?
> *


NO SHOWING A CAR


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 5 2006, 08:28 AM~6311210
> *O.K MAYBE NOT THE OLD SILENT TREATMENT . HAHA :biggrin:
> *


NO FOOL IM WASHING CARS SO IM IN AND OUT AND FUCK YOU ART BUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 08:45 AM~6311326
> *NO FOOL IM WASHING CARS SO IM IN AND OUT AND FUCK YOU ART BUCK :biggrin:
> *


Why wash em when you can pay me to do em..hahahahahaha


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 5 2006, 08:51 AM~6311351
> *Why wash em when you can pay me to do em..hahahahahaha
> *


IM A TIGHT WAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:wave: GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS BLUE!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 5 2006, 08:09 AM~6311426
> *IM A TIGHT WAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*"WAD"!* 















fuck you too!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

hno: AHHHHH ALREADY HAVING PROBLEMS DAMN IT :banghead:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 5 2006, 01:03 PM~6312869
> *hno: AHHHHH ALREADY HAVING PROBLEMS DAMN IT :banghead:
> *



HEY GIRL HAVE FUN OUT THERE AND BE SAFE OK TALK TO YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 5 2006, 02:54 PM~6313626
> *HEY GIRL HAVE FUN OUT THERE AND BE SAFE OK TALK TO YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK.. :biggrin:
> *


dang i wish you could go but next year we will raise hell on sin city lol talk to you when we get back :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

SO NO CRUIS'N OR HANG'N OUT THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

73 rivi came in today at streetbeat 
that was cool made my day even though he came to talk with dee


maybe we can get the chance to seel the video's here
just fyi


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 5 2006, 09:18 AM~6311479
> *:wave: GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS BLUE!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY ART


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

your my boi blue


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 5 2006, 02:55 PM~6313636
> *dang i wish you could go but next year we will raise hell on sin city lol talk to you when we get back  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW ME TOO..  
YUP WE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 5 2006, 04:45 PM~6314401
> *I KNOW ME TOO..
> YUP WE WILL  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: cool man time is running out and i still got so much more to do hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  hno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 5 2006, 04:50 PM~6314444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS BETTER GET ON THE BALL THEN TIME IS TICKING AWAY.. :biggrin: 
BE CAREFUL DRIVING UP THERE..
TALK TO YOU GUYS ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

GOOD LUCK and a SAFE TRIP to all the AZ riders going out to Vegas!!!!

also a BIG THANKS TO JOHNNIE! the book is awesome!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

1st pic from Las Vegas courtesy of KNIGHTSTALKER...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Oct 6 2006, 09:08 AM~6318007
> *1st pic from Las Vegas courtesy of KNIGHTSTALKER...
> 
> 
> ...



I remember at this time last year I was running around everywhere getting all my shit ready to go Vegas.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Two of my cousins were shot and killed last night in Guadalupe. They were brothers. 

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=75857

RIP


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6318978
> *Two of my cousins were shot and killed last night in Guadalupe.  They were brothers.
> 
> http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=75857
> ...


Damn homie, sorry for the loss... it seems like this world just keeps geting worse everyday... :tears:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AZ CARS GOING 2 LV :thumbsup:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

ANYBODY KNOW OF ANY HOTELS WHO STILL HAVE ROOMS FOR TOMORROW NIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

anybody seen this weeks newtimes its fucking stupid


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm gonna take a pic of the cover and post it up tomorrow

That chick got her shit paid for tho! I'll give her props for that


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Could someone call Knightstalker and ask if he would take a gang of pics of that red, flaked and patterned top Lincoln Mark V with the biscuit tuck interior, if it made it to the Super Show. I would appreciate it a lot!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Oct 6 2006, 08:08 AM~6318007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 NO NEED HOMIE... I GOT MY PDA... OH AND I GOT YOU...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :worship: Thanks Knightstalker!!!


----------



## grifo602 (Aug 28, 2006)

watz up in the big az


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP ? :biggrin: 

ANYONE BACK FROM VEGAS?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

My tio took 2nd place with his caddy "el duende".


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2006, 12:06 AM~6332641
> *My tio took 2nd place with his caddy "el duende".
> *



Yeah... in *SEMI*!! he's supposed to be in MILD luxury... so it's all good..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 9 2006, 01:42 AM~6332700
> *Yeah... in SEMI!! he's supposed to be in MILD luxury... so it's all good..
> *



We need pics Ruben!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2006, 08:11 AM~6333476
> *We need pics Ruben!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN NICE CADILLAC :biggrin: CONGRATS TO HIM :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2006, 08:11 AM~6333476
> *We need pics Ruben!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE YOU ALREADY GOT SOME FOCKER...  


J/K  I'M STILL IN VEGAS... WHEN I GET HOME I'LL POST SOME HERE... CUZ I KNOW THERE'S TOPICS ALREADY IN POST UR RIDES...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 9 2006, 01:06 PM~6334475
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ALREADY GOT SOME FOCKER...
> J/K    I'M STILL IN VEGAS... WHEN I GET HOME I'LL POST SOME HERE... CUZ I KNOW THERE'S TOPICS ALREADY IN POST UR RIDES...
> *


What time you guys gettin back?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6318978
> *Two of my cousins were shot and killed last night in Guadalupe.  They were brothers.
> 
> http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=75857
> ...


sorry to hear that homie...my heart goes out to you and you'r family :tears:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

*MAJESTICS C.C 2006 CLUB OF THE YEAR.........* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 9 2006, 01:31 PM~6334845
> *MAJESTICS C.C 2006 CLUB OF THE YEAR.........  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 9 2006, 01:31 PM~6334845
> *MAJESTICS C.C 2006 CLUB OF THE YEAR.........  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY GIRL (LADY-C) HOPE YOU HAVE A REAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY. MAKE SURE RUBEN BUYS YOU SOMETHING BIG FOR ALL YOU PUT UP WITH HIM.. :biggrin: 
J/K RUBEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE FROM VEGAS


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 9 2006, 04:51 PM~6335866
> *HEY GIRL (LADY-C) HOPE YOU HAVE A REAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY. MAKE SURE RUBEN BUYS YOU SOMETHING BIG FOR ALL YOU PUT UP WITH HIM.. :biggrin:
> J/K RUBEN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Aww thank you girl i had alot of fun and i owe it all to glendale majestics,tru dawg,devinci,and a couple of other people that were there i cant remember their name for getting me drunk off my ass thanks jen i still cant remember half of the shit you were having me drink hehe.. oh yea girl ruben did get me a nice present ask jen hehe :biggrin: we had a alil ups and downs but it all worked out in the end :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Now i will turn the computer over to knightstalker to crash the server with his million pics haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 9 2006, 04:51 PM~6335866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 9 2006, 10:21 PM~6337859
> *Aww thank you girl i had alot of fun and i owe it all to glendale majestics,tru dawg,devinci,and a couple of other people that were there i cant remember their name for getting me drunk off my ass thanks jen i still cant remember half of the shit you were having me drink hehe.. oh yea girl ruben did get me a nice present ask jen hehe  :biggrin: we had a alil ups and downs but it all worked out in the end  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



I AM GLAD YOU HAD FUN UP THERE GIRL..I AM GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK SAFE AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

A COUPLE PICS I TOOK


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 10 2006, 06:19 AM~6338833
> *A COUPLE PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So where are the rest of the pics at?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

pinchi knightstalker you slackin homie!!! :biggrin: 




where are the pics guey!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

check out this guy get dropped.

ummmmmmm... I think he's out.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 10 2006, 10:42 AM~6340139
> *check out this guy get dropped.
> 
> ummmmmmm... I think he's out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 10 2006, 10:42 AM~6340139
> *check out this guy get dropped.
> 
> ummmmmmm... I think he's out.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!! 1 PUNCH IS ALL IT TOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello AZers!!! It was a blast in Vegas! We all did good!! My son's bike won 2nd place, BIG RAY's son won 3rd place, Mario's 61 won 2nd place, Todd won 1st place, best exhaust and best graffix, and congrats to the Majestics for Club of the Year!!!
At Motel 6 we hopped all over everyone with the orange 61 till we got locked down by the cops!!!!

Thanks to everyone that went, had a blast!! Special thanks to Auggie and Vange, TRUDAWG, KNIGHTSTALKER and LADY C, GENUINE & Adrianna, and everyone else....you know who you are! 

I think I have to have a liver transplant after this weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

franks was also in vegas breaking off cars with the pink elco puttin it down for az ...also broke off 4 cars on monday at switchhitters shop in vegas


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Oct 10 2006, 02:04 PM~6340995
> *franks was also in vegas breaking off cars with the pink elco puttin it down for az ...also broke off 4 cars on monday at switchhitters shop in vegas
> *


Props to you Frank & the crew for servin em up! I did take some pics of that yesterday, I'll post them soon!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 10 2006, 09:49 AM~6339827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS CATCHING UP ON SOME SLEEP... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 10 2006, 03:26 PM~6341179
> *:dunno:
> I WAS CATCHING UP ON SOME SLEEP...  :biggrin:
> *



Para eso me gustavas! translation, that's what I like you for! :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 10 2006, 01:59 PM~6340943
> *I think I have to have a liver transplant after this weekend!! :biggrin:
> *



Shit you i think i need one too after all the drinks you gave me haha thanks girl :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

CONGRATS TO BIG M FOR ALL THE WINNINGS YOU GUYS TOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

hope everyone made it home safe............................


vegas was great,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lots of fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: 

whats up azdd???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 10 2006, 02:59 PM~6340943
> *Hello AZers!!!  It was a blast in Vegas!  We all did good!!  My son's bike won 2nd place, BIG RAY's son won 3rd place, Mario's 61 won 2nd place, Todd won 1st place, best exhaust and best graffix, and congrats to the Majestics for Club of the Year!!!
> At Motel 6 we hopped all over everyone with the orange 61 till we got locked down by the cops!!!!
> 
> ...



HEY WHAT THE FUCK NO MARINATE! :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2006, 05:05 PM~6342127
> *HEY WHAT THE FUCK NO MARINATE! :angry:
> *



Dont mind her she is still drunk from sunday night at hooters haha man you guys got me drunk off my ass thanks haha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 10 2006, 06:09 PM~6342151
> *Dont mind her she is still drunk from sunday night at hooters haha man you guys got me drunk off my ass thanks haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: STILL GOT TO GIVE HER SHIT!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2006, 05:13 PM~6342175
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STILL GOT TO GIVE HER SHIT!
> *



haha of course lmao good times :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 10 2006, 05:23 PM~6342247
> *
> *


WHAT'Z CRACKIN 3 DIDN'T SEE YOU IN VEGAS..HIT ME UP


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatup AZ! I had a blast in Vegas! Big thanks to the Jen and the Majestics crew for taking care of me


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6318978
> *Two of my cousins were shot and killed last night in Guadalupe.  They were brothers.
> 
> http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=75857
> ...


homie i know words cant fix your feelings i send my prayers to you and your family i know you dont know me but if there is anything i can do to help let me know


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PHOENIX RIDERZ 

Reppin' in VEGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Before cruisin the strip! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: Nice pics Art! :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pics homie....Vegas wuz fun as always


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS MONDAY IN VEGAS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

VEGAS PICS TIME... :cheesy: 

































































JUST A COUPLE OFF THE STRIP... :biggrin: CAR PICS ARE NEXT..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FUCKIT HERE'S SOME PICS FOR MY AZ SIDE HOMIES... :biggrin:

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK... STARTING OFF WITH THE HOOVER DAMN.. I MEAN DAM.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO THESE GUYS... AFTER HOURS ON A TRANSPORT THE CADDY WAS ALL FUCKED UP... BUT THEY GOT IT LOOKIN GOOD AS NEW JUST IN TIME TO MOVE IN...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOME MORE PICS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HERE'S A COUPLE OF THE BIG HOMIE TODD AND HIS "MAIN EVENT" 63IMPALA... THIS IS ONE BADASS RIDE... IN THE SHORT TIME IT TOOK TO BUILD, IT CAME OUT HARD AS FUCK... HOMIE TOOK 1ST IN SEMI, BEST GRAPHICS (BY DOC), AND A SPECIAL FLOWMASTER AWARD... FOOLS ARE GONNA HATE, BUT THEY CAN'T TAKE SHIT AWAY FROM HOMIE... THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL CAR..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

nice pics R :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 11 2006, 03:40 AM~6345207
> *nice pics R :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


STILL GOT ALOT MORE HOMIE...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOT A COUPLE MORE.. 


















THESE NEXT COUPLE ARE FROM MY GODSON... HE TOOK A COUPLE GOOD SHOTS I THOUGHT I WOULD POST UP.. HE'S LEARNIN..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FINALLY A COUPLE CRUISIN THE STRIP.. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

COPS HAD THE MOTEL6 ON LOCKDOWN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BIG UPS TO THE HOMIES FROM MAJESTICS, AND FRIENDS FOR SHOWING ME AND MY GIRL A GOOD TIME AFTER THE DRAMA WITH THE COPS... SHE STILL HAD A GOOD BDAY... WE GOT FUCCKKED UP.. :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

OK THAT'S IT... I'M GOING TO BED.. ENJOY... LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 04:16 AM~6345256
> *OK THAT'S IT... I'M GOING TO BED.. ENJOY... LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU DID IT AGAIN.. :biggrin: THOSE ARE SOME NICE ASS PIC'S THANKS FOR POSTING THEM. FELT LIKE I WAS AT THE CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 05:16 AM~6345256
> *OK THAT'S IT... I'M GOING TO BED.. ENJOY... LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...
> *


Thanx for the pics Ruben, i did notice somthing missing from here...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER NICE PICS :thumbsup: 
...........................OH AND HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LADY C :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 11 2006, 06:27 AM~6345464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx Miss V.. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 09:45 AM~6346851
> *Thx homegirl...  :biggrin:
> It won't be blank for long homie...
> Thx Miss V..  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it! No pics of the PHOENIX RIDERZ Knightstalker? You hating now?

I was counting on you!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 11:45 AM~6346851
> *
> It won't be blank for long homie...
> *



So I've heard, and not from my uncle it was from somebody else. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Oct 11 2006, 10:49 AM~6346871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 PM me... it might not be the right info...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HEY RICKY... PW IS "LOWRIDER"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 09:54 AM~6346896
> *:twak: Meathead... you should know me better than that... but if you notice most of the pics were indoors... the ones i took of outdoors were a couple from saturday... day of show i was inside most of the time... my bad homie...
> :0 PM me... it might not be the right info...
> *


Yeah it was kinda warm outside and cars inside were the shit!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 10:55 AM~6346908
> *HEY RICKY... PW IS "LOWRIDER"
> *


Hey Rueben, too late I'm already done fool! Check It Out... Too bad I missed that show, looked like it went pretty good... thanks for taking all the pics for us broke asses who were stuck back here last weekend...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Oct 11 2006, 11:10 AM~6346993
> *Hey Ruben, too late I'm already done fool! Check It Out... Too bad I missed that show, looked like it went pretty good... thanks for taking all the pics for us broke asses who were stuck back here last weekend...
> *



DAAMN FOOL YOU WORK FAST... GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 11:13 AM~6347011
> *DAAMN FOOL YOU WORK FAST... GOOD JOB :thumbsup:
> *


actually i'm suppooosed to be "working"... but i couldn't resist the new pics... ha ha... now it's back to work...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:around:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 11 2006, 11:56 AM~6347313
> *:around:
> *


 ART BUCK WE KNOW YOU DON'T GIVE A FUCK BUT GET TO WORK!! :buttkick:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 11 2006, 11:49 AM~6346871
> *Damn it!  No pics of the PHOENIX RIDERZ Knightstalker?  You hating now?
> 
> I was counting on you!
> *


sentido nada mas de sentido....................... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 11 2006, 12:37 PM~6347579
> *sentido nada mas de sentido....................... :biggrin:
> *


HEY DON'T MAKE FUN OF MY HOMIE!!! :guns: 
HEHEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 11 2006, 02:02 PM~6347733
> *HEY DON'T MAKE FUN OF MY HOMIE!!! :guns:
> HEHEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LIKE THAT! :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:53 PM~6348158
> *DAMN LIKE THAT! :0
> *



HEY I AM DOWN FOR ALL MY HOMIES!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 11 2006, 01:53 PM~6348158
> *DAMN LIKE THAT! :0
> *



sentido nada mas de sentido :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 11 2006, 02:58 PM~6348206
> *HEY I AM DOWN FOR ALL MY HOMIES!!!
> *


Nice to know i got OGPLAYER on my side and she's a woman. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 11 2006, 02:06 PM~6348282
> *Nice to know i got OGPLAYER on my side and she's a woman.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS! HELL YEAH I AM DOWN AND I WILL BACK ANY HOMIE IF I HAVE TOO..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 11 2006, 09:26 AM~6346319
> *DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER NICE PICS  :thumbsup:
> ...........................OH AND HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LADY C  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Miss V


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 11 2006, 01:08 PM~6348311
> *THANKS! HELL YEAH I AM DOWN AND I WILL BACK ANY HOMIE IF I HAVE TOO..
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*ANYBODY KNOW THE DEAL WITH THE CIVIC SHOW? * :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 11 2006, 04:17 PM~6349205
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE DEAL WITH THE CIVIC SHOW?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


the world may never know


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 11 2006, 04:22 PM~6349249
> *the world may never know
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks, 2006 Lowrider Magazine Supershow. I really had a good time. :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 11 2006, 04:27 PM~6349283
> *Thanks, 2006 Lowrider Magazine Supershow.  I really had a good time.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S FUCKED UP!!! :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 11 2006, 04:27 PM~6349283
> *Thanks, 2006 Lowrider Magazine Supershow.  I really had a good time.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



that's fucked up homie... did you get everything back ok?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 11 2006, 06:27 PM~6349283
> *Thanks, 2006 Lowrider Magazine Supershow.  I really had a good time.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like everything was intact right? You got lucky homie


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ruben? You guys goin out this weekend?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP TONY?:wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=195677&st=1120 anyone going to this


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:tears: No more caddy. :biggrin: A new ride


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 11 2006, 08:47 PM~6351173
> *:tears: No more caddy.  :biggrin:  A new ride
> *


whatcha workin with now :cheesy:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

: :cheesy: A late Happy Brithday to you lady c


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

just wanted to say hi to az ive been stuck watching the tv all day my show ghost hunters has been on all day whoohoo haha


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 11 2006, 09:49 PM~6351192
> *
> whatcha workin with now :cheesy:
> *


91 lincoln towncar


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 11 2006, 07:38 PM~6350726
> *What up Ruben? You guys goin out this weekend?
> *



:wave: Wassup homie... we probably might hit up sonics on saturday... dunno yet... :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 11 2006, 08:57 PM~6351255
> *just wanted to say hi to az ive been stuck watching the tv all day my show ghost hunters has been on all day whoohoo haha
> *


hell yeah i've been watching all day too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

COME OUT WITH A NEW CAR


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6350979
> *WHAT UP TONY?:wave:    HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?
> *


 :


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Checkout my Supershow pix.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=292002


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats to AZ!!!!
Doing it bigger every year!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

hey az so ive decided to have another birthday haha we are getting togehter this friday at apple bees on 24th and baseline at 10pm to have some drinks with the ones that werent in vegas as well to have a drink for danny from slow lane his birthday is this coming monday as well for big ben his birthday is tuesday so let me know if you gonna roll by so we can make sure we have enough seats :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 12 2006, 06:20 AM~6353684
> *                  :scrutinize:
> *


What it do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 12 2006, 09:27 AM~6354125
> *What it do!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TRYING TO RECOVER FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 11 2006, 09:57 PM~6351255
> *just wanted to say hi to az ive been stuck watching the tv all day my show ghost hunters has been on all day whoohoo haha
> *



You watch that show? That show sucks, all they show is a bunch of "orbs" floating around.

The day you see a lady in a all white dress holding a little kids had FLOATING across the street and an oncoming car slams on the brakes only to find out that he didnt hit anythng while the guy that was walking looks at him in confussion trying to find out what the hell just happened is the day you know you seen a ghost. True story, happened to me years back ago. Still scares the shit outa me to this day. :0 

If you want me to type the story out let me know.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2006, 09:09 AM~6354509
> *You watch that show? That show sucks, all they show is a bunch of "orbs" floating around.
> 
> The day you see a lady in a all white dress holding a little kids had FLOATING across the street and an oncoming car slams on the brakes only to find out that he didnt hit anythng while the guy that was walking looks at him in confussion trying to find out what the hell just happened is the day you know you seen a ghost. True story, happened to me years back ago. Still scares the shit outa me to this day.  :0
> ...


lmao ay hector latley it hasnt been orbs they been catching but yea i believe you had alot of shit happen to me :biggrin: when are you gonna come out and chill with us at sonic??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 08:48 AM~6354310
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


Good morning moni :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 12 2006, 08:49 AM~6354321
> *TRYING TO RECOVER FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:
> *


that makes three haha me and knightstalker havent moved since we got back untill today cuz he went back to work :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Good morning AZ!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 12 2006, 10:10 AM~6354906
> *Good morning moni :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING LADY-C :biggrin: 
HOW ARE YOU DOING?
I WILL LET YOU KNOW LATER IF I AM GOING TOMORROW NIGHT..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 10:20 AM~6354951
> *GOOD MORNING LADY-C :biggrin:
> HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> I WILL LET YOU KNOW LATER IF I AM GOING TOMORROW NIGHT..
> *



nada just here making sure my cat is gonna live  ok just let me know before 10pm


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 12 2006, 11:09 AM~6354900
> *lmao ay hector latley it hasnt been orbs they been catching but yea i believe you had alot of shit happen to me  :biggrin: when are you gonna come out and chill with us at sonic??
> *



When you guys goin?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up OG triple OG, lol.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2006, 10:37 AM~6355049
> *When you guys goin?
> *



well friday we are going to applebees to celebrate my late birthday as well dannys from slow lane and big bens roll by if you want 

so saturday we will be at sonic


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 12 2006, 11:42 AM~6355077
> *well friday we are going to applebees to celebrate my late birthday as well dannys from slow lane and big bens roll by if you want
> 
> so saturday we will be at sonic
> *



happy belated b-day :biggrin: 

on another note...

So I was at the grocery store last night doing some shopping(just picking up some snacks for the movie we rented) with the wife and my baby. We head to the check out lane and there are about three people ahead of us. While we where waiting I noticed the lady in front of us constantly looking at me, I payed no attention and just went about my business, so I'm glancing around talking to my wife trying to pass time while in line and this lady is still looking at me. I turn to my wife and tell her "babe do you notice this lady in front of us just keeps on looking at me?", and she says, "no I haven't been paying attention but I'll start noticing." So finally I get fed up with this lady just staring at me and say "do you wanna take a picture it'll last longer." , and she says "no, it's just that, nevermind." and she goes about her business.
By this time all of her items are being scanned by the cashier and I catch her again glancing over at me, so I ask her "is there something on your mind?", and she looks at me teary eyed and say's "you look just like my son did.", so I say "what do you mean look like your son did?", and she says "we'll my son died about a year ago in a car accident." By this time I'm feeling like shit for talking smack to this lady earlier so I say, "about what I said earlier, can you forgive me I had no idea." , and she says "we'll I know it's kinda awkward for somebody to just keep staring at you, don't worry son I forgive you." Trying to keep her composure she starts telling me things about her son and how anybody could easily mistake me for him. We talked for about eight minutes cause she had all kinds of groceries, so finally it's about time for her to pay for her food and she say's "can you do me a favor?", and I'm like, "sure, name it.", she say's "when I leave the checkout stand can you say, "bye mom.", and I said, "Okay". 

So I turn to my wife and start telling her this story about her son, then I hear "bye son", so I turn around look at the lady wave and reply, "bye mom", she heads out of the door and I feel good about myself, thinking I just made a complete stranger feel better about losing her son. By this time we are at the register and our snacks were being scanned we had popcorn, soda, and chips. So I pull out my wallet ready to pay and the cashier says, "that'll be $185.69", and I say "What?, $185.69 for some chips, soda, and popcorn?", she said "yeah your mom said that you were going to pick up her tab." , so I say "my mom?" , the cashier say's "yeah, you know the lady that you just waived at and said "by mom to". So I run outside and I'm looking for this lady, I finally spot her as she's getting into her car and I pull her leg, just like I'm pulling yours. hahaha.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2006, 10:39 AM~6355060
> *What up OG triple OG, lol.
> *



NOTHING MUCH TRYING TO GET SOME SHIT DONE ON THE COMPUTER..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 11:52 AM~6355120
> *NOTHING MUCH TRYING TO GET SOME SHIT DONE ON THE COMPUTER..
> *



Awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay here's my ghost story...

When I was in the sixth grade I seen a ghost at a park we have here in Phoenix called Papago Park. 

Well the story goes like this, we were at Papago Park one night cause we had a family get together with out of state relatives and what not. As it started getting darker a couple of my cousin's said they wanted to take a trip to "hole in the rock"(Hole in the rock for anybody that doesn't know is basically a hole in a mountain that you could climb into to and look out of.) So they started to get everybody together to walk to this place. As we were walking I heard somebody behind us, we all turned around and it was my little sister following us. So I told them to go on with out me and I would catch up. 
I walk up to my little sister and took her back to the picnic table where my mom was at while my cousin's went on with out me. After I took her back I started to make my way back to hole in the rock. As I'm walking back I hear a car coming behind me, (for anybody that has been here late at night they know that this park is darker than shit) as I turned around and looked in the direction of the car I see a lady dressed all in white holding a little kids hand (also dressed in white) literally floating across the street. At this point I knew I wasn't tripping I knew that I had just seen a ghost, what really freaked me out was when the car that was coming towards me slammed on it's brakes to avoid hitting the lady and the kid, that there confirmed that there was something there. 
When the car came to complete stop the driver looked over the dash (I guess to see if he had hit anything) then we just looked at each other with a "oh shit" look on our face. We starred at each other for what seemed like forever, we were just frozen. I guess he recovered from being scared shit-less faster than me because all of a sudden he just mashed the gas and left. Right after that I came to my senses and ran towards the picnic area scared like a mofo. When my mom asked me what happened I told her the story. She told me the next day that she believed me because she said that when I ran to her I was all white and my hair was standing up. I guess that does really happen when you get the shit scared out of you. Well kids that's my ghost story and it scares the shit out of me even now a days writing about it or talking about it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

In case anybody was wondering...I'm still alive! I was really sick yesterday, sore throat, fever....anybody else get sick??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2006, 11:47 AM~6355501
> *In case anybody was wondering...I'm still alive!  I was really sick yesterday, sore throat, fever....anybody else get sick??
> *


no just that monday i was sick as hell from a hang over hope you feel better


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 12 2006, 11:48 AM~6355510
> *no just that monday i was sick as hell from a hang over hope you feel better
> *


I think my hangover had a hangover.....and I drove home! :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2006, 10:49 AM~6355102
> *happy belated b-day  :biggrin:
> 
> on another note...
> ...



I was gonna say didn't you pull that shit last year too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: It sounded familiar


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2006, 11:47 AM~6355501
> *In case anybody was wondering...I'm still alive!  I was really sick yesterday, sore throat, fever....anybody else get sick??
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Qvo AZ Side! :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 12 2006, 12:59 PM~6355959
> *Qvo AZ Side! :wave:    :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP RUBEN? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 01:09 PM~6356031
> *WHAT UP RUBEN? :wave:
> *



Hey Moni.... :wave:









:angry: Fuck work... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 12 2006, 01:52 PM~6355903
> *I was gonna say didn't you pull that shit last year too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It sounded familiar
> *



Yep but there's a new crowd now, so i put it up fot the newbs, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 12 2006, 01:16 PM~6356089
> *Hey Moni.... :wave:
> :angry: Fuck work...  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS GONNA ASK HOW IT WAS GOING TODAY BUT I SEEN FUCK WORK AND I KNOW HOW IT IS GOING.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 02:18 PM~6356110
> *I WAS GONNA ASK HOW IT WAS GOING TODAY BUT I SEEN FUCK WORK AND I KNOW HOW IT IS GOING.. :biggrin:
> *




hahahaha... foreal.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2006, 01:18 PM~6356116
> *hahahaha... foreal.
> *


HE NEEDS TO THINK ABOUT TOMORROW BECAUSE IT IS FRIDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 12 2006, 10:42 AM~6355077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sucks... hope you feel better


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 12 2006, 01:18 PM~6356110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE... WE GONNA GET OUR PARTY ON... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 01:37 PM~6356296
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Her hair looks like she just got fak'd


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 12 2006, 02:54 PM~6356796
> *Her hair looks like she just got fak'd
> *



NOW YOU DAMN WELL YOU WEREN'T LOOKING AT HER HAIR!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 12 2006, 03:55 PM~6356809
> *NOW YOU DAMN WELL YOU WEREN'T LOOKING AT HER HAIR!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I like long hair on a woman I also like big ass.

So to answer your question, yes. I was looking at both, but if you can find me a gorgeous latina with a nice ass and nice long hair I'll be set. I know what I want and know what I like! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 11 2006, 08:47 PM~6351173
> *:tears: No more caddy.  :biggrin:  A new ride
> *


so when are you breaking out the 78 pinto wagon with the pull back rag? ooooooh did that slip i thought i pm'd you. :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 12 2006, 05:35 PM~6357832
> *so when are you breaking out the 78 pinto wagon with the pull back rag? ooooooh did that slip i thought i pm'd you. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2006, 12:35 PM~6355789
> *I think my hangover had a hangover.....and I drove home! :uh:
> *


 :barf: :nono:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

I'M BACK AND I'M STILL GETTING FUCKED UP ....... HAY TODD THE 63 IS THE BADEST CAR YOU BUILT THAT SHIT LOOKED BAD ASS....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin: 
IT'S FRIDAY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I feel like having a beer right now and I cant have one cause im working, FUCKIN A!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I AM READY FOR A BEER TOO BUT HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: I DON'T DRINK!! :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 13 2006, 10:19 AM~6361718
> *I AM READY FOR A BEER TOO BUT HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: I DON'T DRINK!! :uh:
> *



I dont drink no more either, but I dont drink no less, hehehehehe. :biggrin: :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 09:25 AM~6361755
> *I dont drink no more either, but I dont drink no less, hehehehehe.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


THIS IS YOU HUH!!!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ! ANYONE GOING TO SONICS TOMORROW???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 13 2006, 09:06 AM~6361633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 13 2006, 08:23 AM~6361483
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> IT'S FRIDAY
> *



hno: it's friday the 13th hahaha good morning az 
:wave: hello moni


----------



## cholamartinez (Oct 3, 2006)

wussup with everybody in the az!!!!!!!!!!!anything happing this weekend in az


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

whats up AZ.. just wanted to give you a chance to check some of the pics from the Phearless Records/NO REMORSE video shoot...let me know what you think...

http://phearlessrecords.com/photos/dtbvideoshoot.html

and 

http://phearlessrecords.com/photos/photoshootfeb06.html


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 13 2006, 10:44 AM~6361885
> *THIS IS YOU HUH!!!
> 
> 
> ...



yep, thats me.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Oct 13 2006, 10:47 AM~6361903
> *WHATS CRACKIN AZ!  ANYONE GOING TO SONICS TOMORROW???
> *


what time does everybody get together at sonic?

I'll prolly roll on the bike.


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

check out NO REMORSE with SPICE1 pics from this week at LA PERLA..

http://cmoneyent.com/gallery/Spice1LaPearla/index.html


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

what yall think of new promo poster...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*SONICS MANANA!!!!!!!!!!!!
WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE AS HELL...ALL THE MORE REASON TO GET OUT AND HANG OUT!!

AS AN INCENTIVE TO GET YA'LL OUT THERE I WILL BE PRESENTING A TROPHY AND FREE STREETSTARS DVD TO THE BEST CAR OF THE NIGHT. IN ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE YOU MUST BE PRESENT WITH YOUR CAR BETWEEN 9-11!!!!

DONT FORGET I WILL BE FILMING FOR THE NEXT STREETSTARS DVD TO BE RELEASED IN THE UPCOMING MONTHS!!!!!

I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!! REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT!!*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll see if the Ruff Ryders wanna swing by. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*ON THE STREETSTARS NOTE...IF YOU HAVE A CAR/CAR CLUB THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE FEATURED ON THE NEXT DVD PLEASE CALL ME IN ORDER TO DISCUSS THE DETAILS!!! I AM LOOKING FOR TRUE CONTRIBUTORS TO OUR LIFESTYLE. WE AT STREETSTARS BELIEVE THAT IT IS OUR DUTY TO DOCUMENT THOSE WHO ARE DOING IT EVERYDAY...NOT FOR THE MONEY..NOT FOR THE GLORY..BUT FOR THE LOVE OF IT!

MY NUMBER IS 602-760-6969!!*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 13 2006, 02:43 PM~6363307
> *ON THE STREETSTARS NOTE...IF YOU HAVE A CAR/CAR CLUB THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE FEATURED ON THE NEXT DVD PLEASE CALL ME IN ORDER TO DISCUSS THE DETAILS!!! I AM LOOKING FOR TRUE CONTRIBUTORS TO OUR LIFESTYLE. WE AT STREETSTARS BELIEVE THAT IT IS OUR DUTY TO DOCUMENT THOSE WHO ARE DOING IT EVERYDAY...NOT FOR THE MONEY..NOT FOR THE GLORY..BUT FOR THE LOVE OF IT!
> 
> MY NUMBER IS 602-760-6969!!
> *


 wanna trade :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 01:46 PM~6363321
> *wanna trade :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TRADE WHAT??? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

dont 4get to catch NO REMORSE and PHEARLESS RECORDS at


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 13 2006, 01:51 PM~6363358
> *dont 4get to catch NO REMORSE and PHEARLESS RECORDS at
> 
> 
> ...


OH MAN IM BUSTING OUT FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 13 2006, 02:48 PM~6363339
> *TRADE WHAT??? HAHAHAHA
> *



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 12:20 PM~6362777
> *what time does everybody get together at sonic?
> 
> I'll prolly roll on the bike.
> *



Lowrider time... so when we say 8... it means 9 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 13 2006, 02:55 PM~6363391
> *Lowrider time... so when we say 8... it means 9  :biggrin:
> *




hahahahahaha... what bout tonight what time will you guys be at applebee's?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 13 2006, 03:23 PM~6363158
> *what yall think of new promo poster...
> 
> *


I think some of them fools need to put thier shirt back on :biggrin: j/k


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 13 2006, 02:34 PM~6363261
> *IN ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE YOU MUST BE PRESENT WITH YOUR CAR BETWEEN 9-11!!!!
> *



So according to this anywhere from 10 to 12 correct? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 13 2006, 01:51 PM~6363358
> *dont 4get to catch NO REMORSE and PHEARLESS RECORDS at
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 13 2006, 03:08 PM~6363476
> *WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN
> *




SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY... :biggrin:


Also I'm changing my mind about the cars that I hve in the garage I wanna build a Malibu for some reason, always liked them but never really looked into buying one till recently. :0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

that bike is not a real bike is was a art rendering i have had pics of that pic yrs ago 

use a real bike is a poster

here is mine if you want to use it 
http://www.putfile.com/phxkstm/images/31137


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin+Oct 13 2006, 01:23 PM~6363158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

jen-We LOVE you too...have you caught one of our shows yet...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2006, 03:20 PM~6363511
> *SID and the Biker Boyz!!
> *



"Get it on the floo, get it get it on the floo you dont wanna party then yo ass gotta go"

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:16 PM~6363489
> *SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY...  :biggrin:
> Also I'm changing my mind about the cars that I hve in the garage I wanna build a Malibu for some reason, always liked them but never really looked into buying one till recently.  :0
> *



:twak: damn hector make up your mind already!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:00 PM~6363416
> *hahahahahaha... what bout tonight what time will you guys be at applebee's?
> *



yes we will be at applebee's tonight


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

can I come?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2006, 03:34 PM~6363562
> *:twak: damn hector make up your mind already!!!
> *



I wish I could keep all of the cars I have owned but it's not possible cause I get bored in bout 3 to 4 months. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Oct 13 2006, 01:53 PM~6363373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2006, 03:37 PM~6363576
> *yes we will be at applebee's tonight
> *



A que horas? :biggrin: 

I wanna go but if I go it'll be on the bike I cant drive anymore, I swerve too much cause it's been that long since I've driven a car, lol. :0

then I wont be able to dink as much and that makes me sad.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:38 PM~6363581
> *I wish I could keep all of the cars I have owned but it's not possible cause I get bored in bout 3 to 4 months.  :biggrin:
> *



Make a way where you dont get bored lol :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:40 PM~6363597
> *A que horas?  :biggrin:
> 
> I wanna go but if I go it'll be on the bike I cant drive anymore, I swerve too much cause it's been that long since I've driven a car,  lol.  :0
> ...



:roflmao: that's why you call up some one that has a car to take you lol we are meeting there at 10:00pm for happy hour


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2006, 03:42 PM~6363608
> *Make a way where you dont get bored lol :biggrin:
> *



I can't, I wish I could but I can't. I have a problem.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:44 PM~6363618
> *I can't, I wish I could but I can't. I have a problem.
> *



Hang out with ruben for a couple of weeks and that problem will go away haha :biggrin: 
or i'll have you talk to my og daddy for a hour and you wont have that problem and more it's up to you let me know hehe


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 13 2006, 03:40 PM~6363592
> *:0
> BEER IS INVOLVED SO TEN ON THE DOT
> *



A lot of breezies overthere? :biggrin: never been to the applebees on the south side. :biggrin: 

As far as 10 i've already had a 12 pack by that time, lol. So yeah I think i'm asking the wrong person sorry LADY C.

Ruben PM me, lol.  :0 , Ehhhhhhhhh, J/P. foreal though PM me, lol. I keed I keed, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 13 2006, 02:34 PM~6363562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVERYONE IS WELCOME HOMIE...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2006, 02:43 PM~6363615
> *:roflmao: that's why you call up some one that has a car to take you lol we are meeting there at 10:00pm for happy hour
> *


I can't go  I start my AA classes tonight!  









J/K I'm not a quitter! :biggrin: I gotta practice for the New Years hop in LA!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

shit hell yeah let me know... can i bring the phearless girls??

here's a link to the NO REMORSE concert with SPICE1 at LA PERAL on TUESDAY...

http://cmoneyent.com/gallery/Spice1LaPearla/index.html


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2006, 02:43 PM~6363615
> *:roflmao: that's why you call up some one that has a car to take you lol we are meeting there at 10:00pm for happy hour
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2006, 02:53 PM~6363687
> *I can't go   I start my AA classes tonight!
> J/K I'm not a quitter! :biggrin:  I gotta practice for the New Years hop in LA!
> *



girl u better go we can start aa another time haha for me please :tears:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just found a mali for $1800.00 real clean too, i might buy it. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:50 PM~6363668
> *A lot of breezies overthere?  :biggrin:  never been to the applebees on the south side.  :biggrin:
> 
> As far as 10 i've already had a 12 pack by that time, lol. So yeah I think i'm asking the wrong person sorry LADY C.
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW......I got TRUUCHA Vol #24 and ROLL'N #5 available at my shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 12 2006, 06:35 PM~6357832
> *so when are you breaking out the 78 pinto wagon with the pull back rag? ooooooh did that slip i thought i pm'd you. :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: Ha you told me you weren"t going to tell anyone. By the way it"s a 78 pinto wagon els 3000 get it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 13 2006, 05:56 PM~6364667
> *:guns: Ha you told me you weren"t going to tell anyone. By the way it"s a 78 pinto wagon els 3000 get it right.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ALMOST BEER TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 13 2006, 08:41 PM~6365571
> *ALMOST BEER TIME...  :biggrin:
> *


ANY TIME IS BEER TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 13 2006, 09:36 PM~6366027
> *ANY TIME IS BEER TIME.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you don't even drink. :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 13 2006, 05:47 PM~6364619
> *BTW......I got TRUUCHA Vol #24 and ROLL'N #5 available at my shop!!  :biggrin:
> *


I got a girl who wants to pull up on you from OMAHA N.E i told her she dont want to that but she said she will be ready :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 14 2006, 05:16 AM~6367054
> *I got a girl who wants to pull up on you from OMAHA N.E i told her she dont want to that but she said she will be ready :biggrin:
> *


Bring her to LA for New Years!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

jus saw oldies car club drive by here on 7th ave next to street beat 

is there a show goin on today???

man it was awesome


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 14 2006, 01:09 PM~6368279
> *jus saw oldies car club drive by here on 7th ave next to street beat
> 
> is there a show goin on today???
> ...



:dunno: Didn't hear of any shows today... I didn't know they had an Oldies cc here in phx... :0 

The ones that have been around are old school and Slow Lane...


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2006, 12:31 PM~6368173
> *Bring her to LA for New Years!
> *


she talkin this summer for my show :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i meant on of those Old School CC or Slow Lane CC

about 8 bombs cruising down 7th ave


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 13 2006, 10:42 PM~6366418
> *:uh: you don't even drink. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

good trun out at sonics hahahaha


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Oct 14 2006, 11:19 PM~6370968
> *good trun out at sonics hahahaha
> *



I guess no one showed up???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I had a good time :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan+Oct 14 2006, 11:19 PM~6370968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  IT'S ALWAYS A GOOD TIME... 1 CAR OR 100... SHOW CARS, STREET CARS OR DAILY BUCKET... FUCKIT... :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

i was just kiding


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Oct 15 2006, 01:50 PM~6372927
> *i was just kiding
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

nada just a lazy sunday :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 15 2006, 06:29 PM~6373708
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE? :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

this shit is wack !!!! a bunch of non hoppin punk b!tch's that aint never hit bumper!!!! HELLO!!! WERER ARE THE REAI HOPPERS???? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Oct 15 2006, 07:21 PM~6374430
> *this shit is wack !!!! a bunch of non hoppin punk b!tch's that aint never hit bumper!!!! HELLO!!! WERER ARE THE REAI HOPPERS???? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah fuck you too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

!!!LMAO !!! RASKAL KING !!! WAT THE FUK KIND A NAME IS THAT ???? OHH MY BAD WAT I MENT WAS WAT PIECE OF SH!T IS YOURS? :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up fool


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

definetly not a four door caprice


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 15 2006, 07:49 PM~6374653
> *definetly not a four door caprice
> *


with stock white paint,and stock interior :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Oct 15 2006, 07:21 PM~6374430
> *this shit is wack !!!! a bunch of non hoppin punk b!tch's that aint never hit bumper!!!! HELLO!!! WERER ARE THE REAI HOPPERS???? :biggrin:
> *


probably at StreetLife


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Oct 15 2006, 07:21 PM~6374430
> *this shit is wack !!!! a bunch of non hoppin punk b!tch's that aint never hit bumper!!!! HELLO!!! WERER ARE THE REAI HOPPERS???? :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW YOU AIN'T TALKING SHIT WITH THAT PIECE OF SHIT 4DOOR BUCKET IN YOUR AVATAR..  


:0 


JUST ANOTHER BITCH ASS NOBODY WITH A LOT TO SAY, BUT NOTHING TO SHOW... (READ MY SIGNATURE) DON'T CHOKE BITCH.. :cheesy: 



> *JMCUSTOMS1 has just posted a reply to a topic that you have subscribed to titled
> "AZ SIDE".
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


AWW... DID I NOT TAKE A NICE PICTURE OF YOUR PIECE OF SHIT? DON'T GET HURT AND CRY PUTITA...


WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF... GET A REAL LOWRIDER.... THEN SOMETIME NEXT YEAR WHEN YOU SEE MY CAR, COME AND SAY HI.. 

AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL BITCH..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Oct 14 2006, 11:19 PM~6370968
> *good trun out at sonics hahahaha
> *




















:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

tonight at franks... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

The big homie Todd servin tonight... and at the shop... just a couple pics.. :biggrin:  


















































:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? :wave: GOOD MORNING!!
NICE PIC'S RUBEN :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 16 2006, 06:39 AM~6376885
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP? SO HOW DID THINGS GO IN VEGAS?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 07:53 AM~6377091
> *WHAT UP? SO HOW DID THINGS GO IN VEGAS?
> *


Rollerz put it down for AZ again 2nd bomb of the year.. and 3 time LRM Club of the Year, and went live for 4 dayz ... just a little bit of fun!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I found a '77 cadi coupe deville tan yellowish paint with reddish brown interior, pillow tops and a moon roof or sun roof which ever you wanna call it. It's just sittin but it runs, thinking bout buying it, then cleaning it up and selling it. Interior could use some work as well as the outside, when I say work I mean just clean it out. The car is complete though so i dunno know if i'll keep it, lol. Right now I thinking bout buying my old '76 Monte back, thinking bout buying a '79 malibu, and I just got offered a juiced cadi on wheels that i'll be checking out tonight. So i have a lot of option just dont know what I wanna do yet. :around:

I'm gonna go take pics of the '77 cadi tonight and I'll post them up. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 16 2006, 08:33 AM~6377292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!
I KNOW FOR SURE I WILL BE OUT THERE NEXT YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 11:10 AM~6377945
> *HOW'S IT GOING?
> *



Kool just chillin. what bout you?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2006, 12:54 AM~6376340
> *I KNOW YOU AIN'T TALKING SHIT WITH THAT PIECE OF SHIT 4DOOR BUCKET IN YOUR AVATAR..
> :0
> JUST ANOTHER BITCH ASS NOBODY WITH A LOT TO SAY, BUT NOTHING TO SHOW... (READ MY SIGNATURE) DON'T CHOKE BITCH..  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 ANOTHER HATER ON YOU KNIGHTSTALKER???
DAMN YOU ALMOST HAVE AS MUCH AS ME :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 10:36 AM~6378096
> *Kool just chillin. what bout you?
> *



HURTING LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER..
GOT INTO A FIGHT LAST NIGHT WITH THIS DRUNK AS BITCH AT A PARTY AND HER OLD MAD CAME UP BEHIND ME AND HIT ME IN THE HEAD WITH A BOTTLE..FUCK THAT THAT MUTHER FUCKER GOT HIS BECAUSE I HAD THE LAST LAUGH.. HE THOUGHT HE HAD ME BUT IT'S GONNA TAKE MORE THAN A BOTTLE TO GET ME DOWN...I DIDN'T FEEL ANYTHING LAST NIGHT BUT WHEN I WOKE UP THIS MORNING MY HEAD WAS HELLA HURTING..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 11:54 AM~6378244
> *HURTING LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER..
> GOT INTO A FIGHT LAST NIGHT WITH THIS DRUNK AS BITCH AT A PARTY AND HER OLD MAD CAME UP BEHIND ME AND HIT ME IN THE HEAD WITH A BOTTLE..FUCK THAT THAT MUTHER FUCKER GOT HIS BECAUSE I HAD THE LAST LAUGH.. HE THOUGHT HE HAD ME BUT IT'S GONNA TAKE MORE THAN A BOTTLE TO GET ME DOWN...I DIDN'T FEEL ANYTHING LAST NIGHT BUT WHEN I WOKE UP THIS MORNING MY HEAD WAS HELLA HURTING..
> *



Where was this at? and that's fucked up that a dude is gonna jump on a female.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Got offered a '78 cutty lifted on knock-offs, I'm gonna go check it out tonight. :0 :biggrin: 

I never owned a cutty before.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 10:55 AM~6378251
> *Where was this at? and that's fucked up that a dude is gonna jump on a female.
> *


AT MY FRIENDS HOUSE OVER HERE ON 63RD AVE AND OSBORN..
YEAH BUT YOU KNOW SOME GUYS HAVE TO PROTECT THEIR WOMEN..LIKE I SAID I DON'T GIVE A FUCK I WILL FIGHT A DUDE IF THEY WANNA THROW DOWN I AIN'T SCARED I GREW UP ON THE SOUTH SIDE PROTECTING MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS SO IT AIN'T SHIT NOW..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:02 PM~6378325
> *AT MY FRIENDS HOUSE OVER HER ON 63RD AVE AND OSBORN..
> YEAH BUT YOU KNOW SOME GUYS HAVE TO PROTECT THEIR WOMEN..LIKE I SAID I DON'T GIVE A FUCK I WILL FIGHT A DUDE IF THEY WANNA THROW DOWN I AIN'T SCARED I GREW UP ON THE SOUTH SIDE PROTECTING MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS SO IT AIN'T SHIT  NOW..
> *



That's pretty close to my spot, im on 72nd ave and Thomas. Shit who throws parties on Sunday nights? :biggrin: . Most people gotta work the day after, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

BTW Nice pics Ruben! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:06 AM~6378355
> *That's pretty close to my spot, im on 72nd ave and Thomas. Shit who throws parties on Sunday nights?  :biggrin: . Most people gotta work the day after, lol.
> *


YEAH BUT THEM MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T WORK IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:10 PM~6378397
> *YEAH BUT THEM MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T WORK IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah but if I were them I would still work, more money. 

WTF is Ruben doing he's been replying for bout 20 min. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:12 AM~6378413
> *Yeah but if I were them I would still work, more money.
> 
> WTF is Ruben doing he's been replying for bout 20 min.  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BUT THEY STUCK ON STUPID I KNOW THEY NOT MAKING MONEY LIKE THAT.. :biggrin: 


I DON'T KNOW MAYBE HE FELL A SLEEP ON THE KEY BOARD.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:18 PM~6378461
> *I KNOW BUT THEY STUCK ON STUPID I KNOW THEY NOT MAKING MONEY LIKE THAT.. :biggrin:
> I DON'T KNOW MAYBE HE FELL A SLEEP ON THE KEY BOARD.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Nah he's working hard just txt him, lol. so he says, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 16 2006, 06:32 AM~6376868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 GANGSTA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

If everything goess well i'll prolly be driving a car home tonight.

I feel likea fuckin kid in a candy store, "which one which one", lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

YUP RUBEN THE HATERS MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND...

I ALWAYS KEEP IT GANGSTA!! IF I HAVE TO WALK AROUND IN THIS FUCKED UP WORLD... THE FUCKED U THINK IS THE HOMIES DIDN'T EVEN STEP IN TO HELP BUT IT'S COL WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND QUE- NO.. I LEFT THAT HOUSE KNOWING WHAT'S UP...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 16 2006, 11:08 AM~6378380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i wish... work sucks


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:29 PM~6378541
> *YUP RUBEN THE HATERS MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND...
> 
> I ALWAYS KEEP IT GANGSTA!! IF I HAVE TO WALK AROUND IN THIS FUCKED UP WORLD... THE FUCKED U THINK IS THE HOMIES DIDN'T EVEN STEP IN TO HELP BUT IT'S COL WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND QUE- NO.. I LEFT THAT HOUSE KNOWING WHAT'S UP...
> *


You left the house knowing friends from foes, or hoes which ever comes first, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:20 AM~6378475
> *Nah he's working hard just txt him, lol. so he says, lol.
> *



:angry: FUCK WORK...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:30 AM~6378557
> *You left the house knowing friends from foes, or hoes which ever comes first, lol.
> *


NAW HOMIE THEY ARE BITCHES TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT BACKING HOMIES UP BUT I GUESS I KNOW NOW WHAT TO EXPECT.. 
I EXPECT THAT FROM MY FEMALE FRIENDS BUT FROM THEM CHALE..


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 11:29 AM~6378541
> *YUP RUBEN THE HATERS MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND...
> 
> I ALWAYS KEEP IT GANGSTA!! IF I HAVE TO WALK AROUND IN THIS FUCKED UP WORLD... THE FUCKED U THINK IS THE HOMIES DIDN'T EVEN STEP IN TO HELP BUT IT'S COL WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND QUE- NO.. I LEFT THAT HOUSE KNOWING WHAT'S UP...
> *


THATS RIGHT :biggrin:  KARMA IS A BITCH!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:36 PM~6378618
> *NAW HOMIE THEY ARE BITCHES TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT BACKING HOMIES UP BUT I GUESS I KNOW NOW WHAT TO EXPECT..
> I EXPECT THAT FROM MY FEMALE FRIENDS BUT FROM THEM CHALE..
> *



Fuck em!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:38 AM~6378636
> *Fuck em!
> *


THAT'S WHAT I TOLD THEM..WELL I'M OUT GONNA GO TAKE SOME VICCODIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:48 PM~6378671
> *THAT'S WHAT I TOLD THEM..WELL I'M OUT GONNA GO TAKE SOME VICCODIN.. :biggrin:
> *



Have fun and dont take a bath, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:51 AM~6378700
> *Have fun and dont take a bath, lol.
> *



HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*+Oct 16 2006, 11:37 AM~6378631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2006, 02:15 PM~6379362
> *THAT'S RIGHT... GOOD MOTTO TO LIVE BY....
> :biggrin:
> *



I need a new car! Well not new but new to me, lol. Ruben, I passed by to see if I could see that 78 cutty but it wasn't there, i'm gonna go check it out tonight though.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 01:19 PM~6379403
> *I need a new car! Well not new but new to me, lol. Ruben, I passed by to see if I could see that 78 cutty but it wasn't there, i'm gonna go check it out tonight though.
> *



:uh: FOOL GET THE CADDY!

OR GET AT GERA AND GET YOUR OLD MONTE BACK... JUIST TELL HIM TO FINISH PAINTING IT AND YOU GOT A BADASS CANDY ORANGE PAINTJOB....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2006, 02:26 PM~6379475
> *:uh: FOOL GET THE CADDY!
> 
> OR GET AT GERA AND GET YOUR OLD MONTE BACK... JUIST TELL HIM TO FINISH PAINTING IT AND YOU GOT A BADASS CANDY ORANGE PAINTJOB....
> *



Whats left to finish up on it? I'm telling you I don't even know where my tio's house is at, i've been busy doing uhhhhh... work to even visit.

I just seen a '70 for sale too lifted on knock off's. It's my friend David's, it's not for sale but it's just sittin at his house and well everything is for sale when you pull cash out, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 01:30 PM~6379519
> *Whats left to finsish up on it? I'm telling you I don't even know where my tio's house is at, i've been busy doing uhhhhh... work to even visit.
> 
> I just seen a '70 for sale too lifted on knock off's. It's my friend David's, it's not for sale but it's just sittin at his house and well everything is for sale when you pull cash out, lol.
> *



DAMN HOMIE JUST FINISH ONE CAR AT LEAST..FUCK JUST GIVE ME ONE AND I WILL FINISH IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 02:48 PM~6379653
> *DAMN HOMIE JUST FINISH ONE CAR AT LEAST..FUCK JUST GIVE ME ONE  AND I WILL FINISH IT.. :biggrin:
> *




Hahahahaha... I get bored fast. :biggrin: 

I dunno if thats a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 01:58 PM~6379752
> *Hahahahaha... I get bored fast.  :biggrin:
> 
> I dunno if thats a good thing or a bad thing.
> *



I CAN SEE YOU GET BORED FAST... :biggrin: 

WELL IT WOULD BE A GOOD THING BECAUSE THEN I WOULD HAVE A CAR  BUT IT CAN ALSO BE A BAD THING BECAUSE IT WOULD COME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK AND YOU WOULD WANT IT BACK AND YOU COULDN'T GET IT BACK IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDED ON IT..HE HE HE HE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 04:00 PM~6380171
> *I CAN SEE YOU GET BORED FAST... :biggrin:
> 
> WELL IT WOULD BE A GOOD THING BECAUSE THEN I WOULD HAVE A CAR   BUT IT CAN ALSO BE A BAD THING BECAUSE IT WOULD COME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK AND YOU WOULD WANT IT BACK AND YOU COULDN'T GET IT BACK IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDED ON IT..HE HE HE HE
> *




Hahahahahaha...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody else going to the game? Go Cardinals! later :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 03:04 PM~6380191
> *Hahahahahaha...
> *


THOUGHT IT WOULD MAKE YOU LAUGH..I WAS LAUGHING WHILE I WAS WRITING IT... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 06:32 AM~6376868
> *WHAT UP AZ?  :wave: GOOD MORNING!!
> NICE PIC'S RUBEN :thumbsup:
> *


What's up moni :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 10:54 AM~6378244
> *HURTING LIKE A MUTHER FUCKER..
> GOT INTO A FIGHT LAST NIGHT WITH THIS DRUNK AS BITCH AT A PARTY AND HER OLD MAD CAME UP BEHIND ME AND HIT ME IN THE HEAD WITH A BOTTLE..FUCK THAT THAT MUTHER FUCKER GOT HIS BECAUSE I HAD THE LAST LAUGH.. HE THOUGHT HE HAD ME BUT IT'S GONNA TAKE MORE THAN A BOTTLE TO GET ME DOWN...I DIDN'T FEEL ANYTHING LAST NIGHT BUT WHEN I WOKE UP THIS MORNING MY HEAD WAS HELLA HURTING..
> *



damn moni :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 16 2006, 03:41 PM~6380534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M OK GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello ladies. Jen I was lookin through your site, it's pretty good. You got some nice stuff on there. I might have to build my daughter a bike. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 16 2006, 03:13 PM~6380249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The "Street Life crew" and the "The Shoppe" (auto body, paint etc) has been working on Adrian Wilson of the AZ Cardinals white 64 Impala for about 2 weeks now. Total overhaul...I have some before and after pics I'll post up.....well anyway, we went to deliver it this morning and this dude had tears in his eyes!! His wife was telling me that this was his dream car and she surprised him for his birthday and he's driving it to the game. It's super clean. It's on bags, the seats have his jersey # sewn in and its just a clean ass car. As a "thank you", they gave us 50 yard line tickets so that was cool. Nice people and the car is beautiful. So hell yeah....GO CARDINALS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 04:16 PM~6380930
> *Hello ladies. Jen I was lookin through your site, it's pretty good. You got some nice stuff on there. I might have to build my daughter a bike.  :biggrin:
> *



HELLO

SHIT YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BUILD YOU A BIKE IF YOU DON'T MAKE UP YOUR MIND AND FINISH UP ONE OF THOSE CARS... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 16 2006, 05:19 PM~6380950
> *The "Street Life crew" and the "The Shoppe" (auto body, paint etc) has been working on Adrian Wilson of the AZ Cardinals white 64 Impala for about 2 weeks now.  Total overhaul...I have some before and after pics I'll post up.....well anyway, we went to deliver it this morning and this dude had tears in his eyes!!  His wife was telling me that this was his dream car and she surprised him for his birthday and he's driving it to the game.  It's super clean.  It's on bags, the seats have his jersey # sewn in and its just a clean ass car.  As a "thank you", they gave us 50 yard line tickets so that was cool.  Nice people and the car is beautiful.  So hell yeah....GO CARDINALS!!! :biggrin:
> *



That's kool. I was rollin around in Kenny Kings Denali the other yesterday, wait my cousin owns it now. :0 .



> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2006, 05:19 PM~6380950
> *HELLO
> 
> SHIT YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BUILD YOU A BIKE IF YOU DON'T MAKE UP YOUR MIND AND FINISH UP ONE OF THOSE CARS... *


hahahahahaha... that'll work, those are my roots gotta start some where.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 16 2006, 04:19 PM~6380950
> *The "Street Life crew" and the "The Shoppe" (auto body, paint etc) has been working on Adrian Wilson of the AZ Cardinals white 64 Impala for about 2 weeks now.  Total overhaul...I have some before and after pics I'll post up.....well anyway, we went to deliver it this morning and this dude had tears in his eyes!!  His wife was telling me that this was his dream car and she surprised him for his birthday and he's driving it to the game.  It's super clean.  It's on bags, the seats have his jersey # sewn in and its just a clean ass car.  As a "thank you", they gave us 50 yard line tickets so that was cool.  Nice people and the car is beautiful.  So hell yeah....GO CARDINALS!!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Not to be a dick but the Cardinals are gonna lose. You heard it here first.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Jen I'll believe you're at the game when I see a sign that reads, "IM INSIDIOUS' #1 FAN BIOTCH!" 

or just, "I'M INSISIOUS' #1 FAN!" is koo too.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HERE'S A FEW PICS....HOPE THIS SHIT WORKS...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Jen. This is your son's bike right? I took these shots in Vegas last weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 16 2006, 05:08 PM~6381255
> *HERE'S A FEW PICS....HOPE THIS SHIT WORKS...
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS (STREETLIFE) BUSTED ASS ON THAT CAR & ALSO PICKED UP SOMEONE ELSES SLACK ... IN THE END, IT CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD AND I HOPE GOOD THINGS COME FROM THAT EXPERIENCE...  :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 16 2006, 05:08 PM~6381255
> *HERE'S A FEW PICS....HOPE THIS SHIT WORKS...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

that sixfoe came out nice even if it is bagged!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So my cousin offered to buy me the cutty tonight :0 . I went to go check it out and it turns out its not a '78 its a '76, green in color with red stock interior. Set up consists of 2 pumps 6 batts. Set up will need work and if I agree to let him buy it for me this is a car I will def keep cause no one has offered to do something like this for me.

The car needs work but all around solid car. Engine is a chevy 350 that starts right up. To be honest I dunno if can let him buy me a car, I mean, shit! That's crazy. Well I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2006, 06:21 PM~6381338
> *YOU GUYS (STREETLIFE) BUSTED ASS ON THAT CAR & ALSO PICKED UP SOMEONE ELSES SLACK ... IN THE END, IT CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD AND I HOPE GOOD THINGS COME FROM THAT EXPERIENCE...   :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YA THAT'S COOL TODD YOU YOUR HOMIE'S IS THAT TONY AT THE END ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 08:50 PM~6382480
> *So my cousin offered to buy me the cutty  tonight :0 . I went to go check it out and it turns out its not a '78 its a '76, green in color with red stock interior. Set up consists of 2 pumps 6 batts. Set up will need work and if I agree to let him buy it for me this is a car I will def keep cause no one has offered to do something like this for me.
> 
> The car needs work but all around solid car. Engine is a chevy 350 that starts right up. To be honest I dunno if can let him buy me a car, I mean, shit! That's crazy. Well I'll let you guys know what happens.
> *



CAN HE LOAN ME SOME FERIA??? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP DIRTY SOUTH?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2006, 10:47 PM~6382825
> *CAN HE LOAN ME SOME FERIA???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: , I duno bro, lol.

I just talked to him and I thing I'm getting the car tomorrow. I'll be taking it to todd and see what he can do as far as making it hit bumper, my tio owes me a paint job so well see what color it gets painted.

On another note didn't know raul worked for todd. Me and him go back, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2006, 10:57 PM~6383288
> *:biggrin: , I duno bro, lol.
> 
> I just talked to him and I thing I'm getting the car tomorrow. I'll be taking it to todd and see what he can do as far as making it hit bumper, my tio owes me a paint job so well see what color it gets painted.
> ...



PM me fool.. oh and good choice on streetlife


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

* I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY BEN *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOOL HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY :biggrin: *


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning AZ hows every1 doing?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day ben.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BEN


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy Bithday Ben!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Aight I take delivery of the car today. It has a set up in there right now but I forgot I had the set up to my old white regal in the garage along with batteries. :0 . Looks like it might come out this weekend as a single pump for now.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 09:58 AM~6385582
> *Aight I take delivery of the car today. It has a set up in there right now but I forgot I had the set up to my old white regal in the garage along with batteries.  :0 . Looks like it might come out this weekend as a single pump for now.
> *



OH SHIT HE'S COMING OUT :biggrin: WATCH OUT PHOENIX  HEHEHEHEHE 
J/K WHAT UP HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 11:15 AM~6385701
> *OH SHIT HE'S COMING OUT :biggrin: WATCH OUT PHOENIX  HEHEHEHEHE
> J/K WHAT UP HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?
> *




:biggrin: Im doing pretty good, day is actually crusing along pretty fast. So are things on your side?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 10:21 AM~6385746
> *:biggrin:  Im doing pretty good, day is actually crusing along pretty fast. So are things on your side?
> *


THINGS ARE GOING OK 
MY HEAD STILL HURTS BUT I'M ALRIGHT.. 
MY SO CALLED FRIEND CALLED AND SAID THAT GUYS FACE IS ALL FUCKED UP HAHAHAHA THAT'S WHAT HE GET'S LOL HE MIGHT OF HAD A BOTTLE BUT I HAD A BAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

SO WHO'S THROWING THE KEGGER FOR BEN??? :dunno: 
ANOTHER TWO DAY PARTY LIKE LAST YEAR??? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 11:32 AM~6385813
> *THINGS ARE GOING OK
> MY HEAD STILL HURTS BUT I'M ALRIGHT..
> MY SO CALLED FRIEND CALLED AND SAID THAT GUYS FACE IS ALL FUCKED UP HAHAHAHA THAT'S WHAT HE GET'S LOL HE MIGHT OF HAD A BOTTLE BUT I HAD A BAT.. :biggrin:
> *



Shit you went at him with a bat? :0


EDIT...

Not to self, self dont hit OG PLAYER over the head with a beer bottle. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 10:58 AM~6385946
> *Shit you went at him with a bat?  :0
> EDIT...
> 
> ...


WELL WHEN HE HIT ME I WAS GETTING UP AND THE BAT WAS RIGHT THERE AND I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HE HAD HIT ME WITH SO I GRABBED THE BAT AND SWUNG AT HIM...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:06 PM~6385997
> *WELL WHEN HE HIT ME I WAS GETTING UP AND THE BAT WAS RIGHT THERE AND I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HE HAD HIT ME WITH SO I GRABBED THE BAT AND SWUNG AT HIM...
> *



Fuckin crazy woman, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:07 AM~6386003
> *Fuckin crazy woman, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


NAW I'M NOT CRAZY I JUST HAD TO PROTECT MYSELF ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:09 PM~6386008
> *NAW I'M NOT CRAZY I JUST HAD TO PROTECT MYSELF ...
> *




Hahahahaha... foreal though, you did the right thing by fuckin em up with a bat if had a beer bottle.

Fuckin

OG PLAYER with bat - 1
Dude with beer bottle - 0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:11 AM~6386029
> *Hahahahaha... foreal though, you did the right thing by fuckin em up with a bat if had a beer bottle.
> 
> Fuckin
> ...


HELL I COULD HAVE TOOK HIM WITH OUT THE BAT IF HE HADN'T HIT ME ON THE HEAD..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:17 PM~6386073
> *HELL I COULD HAVE TOOK HIM WITH OUT THE BAT IF HE HADN'T HIT ME ON THE HEAD..
> *



hahahahahaha... you're down. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:21 AM~6386099
> *hahahahahaha... you're down.  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH :biggrin: 
IT'S LIKE THIS 
O.G. PLAYER = ASS BEATING
IT'S LIKE THIS YOU MIGHT SAY SOMETHING I MIGHT NOT LIKE AND I AM OK WITH THAT BUT YOU SAY SOMETHING ABOUT MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS THAT I DON'T LIKE AND FUCK IT'S ON ESPECIALLY IF THEY SAY ANYTHING ABOUT MY DAUGHTER LOL :guns:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:26 PM~6386136
> *FUCK YEAH :biggrin:
> IT'S LIKE THIS
> O.G. PLAYER = ASS BEATING
> ...



Fa'sho!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:40 AM~6386199
> *Fa'sho!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 17 2006, 02:13 AM~6384009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT REMEMBERED MY BIRTHDAY, I'M GLAD TO SEE I HAVE SOME COOL ASS FRIENDS. NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY, LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON SATURDAY 21ST AT MY HOUSE, AND PLEASE NO BULLSHIT LETS GET DRUNK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2006, 12:04 PM~6386323
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT REMEMBERED MY BIRTHDAY, I'M GLAD TO SEE I HAVE SOME COOL ASS FRIENDS. NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY, LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON SATURDAY 21ST AT MY HOUSE, AND PLEASE NO BULLSHIT LETS GET DRUNK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!
> *



OK I AM READ LOL SO PM ME YOUR ADDRESS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2006, 12:04 PM~6386323
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT REMEMBERED MY BIRTHDAY, I'M GLAD TO SEE I HAVE SOME COOL ASS FRIENDS. NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY, LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON SATURDAY 21ST AT MY HOUSE, AND PLEASE NO BULLSHIT LETS GET DRUNK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2006, 12:04 PM~6386323
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT REMEMBERED MY BIRTHDAY, I'M GLAD TO SEE I HAVE SOME COOL ASS FRIENDS. NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY, LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON SATURDAY 21ST AT MY HOUSE, AND PLEASE NO BULLSHIT LETS GET DRUNK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!
> *



I'LL BE A GOOD GIRL.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I take delivery of the car tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 01:14 PM~6386781
> *I take delivery of the car tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:26 PM~6386136
> *FUCK YEAH :biggrin:
> IT'S LIKE THIS
> O.G. PLAYER = ASS BEATING
> ...


hell ya thats my girl......................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:01 PM~6386706
> *I'LL BE A GOOD GIRL.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 04:25 PM~6387704
> *:uh:
> *



Hahahaha... Art just basically said, "Are you lying again" lol.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 02:01 PM~6386706
> *I'LL BE A GOOD GIRL.. :biggrin:
> *



:angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Oct 17 2006, 03:22 PM~6387681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1+Oct 17 2006, 03:22 PM~6387681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!

WHAT I SHOULD HAVE SAID I WILL BE GOOD UNTIL SOMONE FUCK WITH ME


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2006, 12:04 PM~6386323
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT REMEMBERED MY BIRTHDAY, I'M GLAD TO SEE I HAVE SOME COOL ASS FRIENDS. NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY, LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON SATURDAY 21ST AT MY HOUSE, AND PLEASE NO BULLSHIT LETS GET DRUNK AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!
> *


I'LL BRING THE PATRON :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 04:32 PM~6387754
> * OK ART I WON'T HAVE YOUR BACK NO MORE..
> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!
> 
> ...



Hahahaahahahahaha...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

so OG PLAYER,,are you down for this saturday??  

hit me up,,,,,,,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 17 2006, 03:43 PM~6387860
> *so OG PLAYER,,are you down for this saturday??
> 
> hit me up,,,,,,,,,
> *


HELL YEAH I AM DOWN..I HAVE TO BE GOOD THOUGH HEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 02:30 PM~6387746
> *YUP YOU KNOW THIS GIRL :biggrin:
> OK ART I WON'T HAVE YOUR BACK NO MORE..
> 
> ...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 04:48 PM~6387911
> *HELL YEAH I AM DOWN..I HAVE TO BE GOOD THOUGH HEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *


NO SUCH THING AS BEING GOOD,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

:angel:


:angel:




:angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 03:48 PM~6387912
> *
> *



IT WASN'T MY BAT TO TAKE BUT I DON'T NEED IT BECAUSE MY GIRL WILL BE THERE TO WAYCH MY BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 02:27 PM~6387730
> *Hahahaha... Art just basically said, "Are you lying again" lol.
> *


Good luck with your new ride Homie! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 02:32 PM~6387754
> *YUP YOU KNOW THIS GIRL :biggrin:
> OK ART I WON'T HAVE YOUR BACK NO MORE..
> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!
> ...


Blah! you know you wouldn't leave me hangin!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 03:51 PM~6387933
> *Good luck with your new ride Homie! :biggrin:
> Blah!  you know you wouldn't leave me hangin!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW I WOULDN'T BECAUSE I AM A TRU HOMIE AND WOULDN'T DO THAT TO YOU..
:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 02:53 PM~6387951
> *I KNOW I WOULDN'T BECAUSE I AM A TRU HOMIE AND WOULDN'T DO THAT TO YOU..
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 04:53 PM~6387951
> *I KNOW I WOULDN'T BECAUSE I AM A TRU HOMIE AND WOULDN'T DO THAT TO YOU..
> :thumbsup:
> *



DOWN FOR LIFE.....................


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Oct 17 2006, 03:55 PM~6387959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 04:51 PM~6387933
> *Good luck with your new ride Homie! :biggrin:
> *



Fa'sho


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TALK TO YOU ALL LATER HAVE TO GO MAKE DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 05:01 PM~6388000
> *TALK TO YOU ALL LATER HAVE TO GO MAKE DINNER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 05:01 PM~6388000
> *TALK TO YOU ALL LATER HAVE TO GO MAKE DINNER :biggrin:
> *



Whats for dinner? Cause I'm hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 04:02 PM~6388016
> *Whats for dinner? Cause I'm hungry! :biggrin:
> *



ENCHILADAS, RICE, BEANS AND STRAWBERRY CAKE :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 05:04 PM~6388029
> *ENCHILADAS, RICE, BEANS AND STRAWBERRY CAKE :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 05:04 PM~6388029
> *ENCHILADAS, RICE, BEANS AND STRAWBERRY CAKE :biggrin:
> *



That shit sounds good! What chile on the enchiladas red or green?

Shit I got hungry all of a sudden  . Fuck it chinese buffet tonight or hooters. I still gotta ride my bike from 7th street and missouri all the way to 75th ave. and Thomas, FUCK!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 03:09 PM~6388071
> *That shit sounds good! What chile on the enchiladas red or green?
> 
> Shit I got hungry all of a sudden   . Fuck it chinese buffet tonight or hooters. I still gotta ride my bike from 7th street and missouri all the way to 75th ave. and Thomas, FUCK!
> *


Oh shit! What route do you take? you gotta 10-speed?LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 06:17 PM~6388536
> *Oh shit!  What route do you take? you gotta 10-speed?LOL! :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahahaaha... Whatever art, lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 04:09 PM~6388071
> *That shit sounds good! What chile on the enchiladas red or green?
> 
> RED WITH ALOT OF BEEF
> ...



SEE YOU SHOULD HAVE FINISHED ONE OF THOSE CARS.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY GIRL :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 06:00 PM~6388731
> *HEY GIRL  :wave:
> *



Hey moni :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 17 2006, 06:01 PM~6388733
> *Hey moni :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: I AM ALL EXCITED FOR YOU GUYS.I AM GONNA HAVE FUN HELPING YOU OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks girl it means alot to me and ruben for you to want to help us on our special day


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 17 2006, 06:03 PM~6388746
> *Thanks girl it means alot to me and ruben for you to want to help us on our special day
> *


HEY WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR GIRL!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Az side is dead today


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 06:07 PM~6388771
> *HEY WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR GIRL!!   :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Get to work Knightstalker :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ!!!!!! WHATS CRACKIN?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn a whole topic for AZ!!! Cool, Everyone mostly from the PHX?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: :twak: *FUCK WORK!* :guns: 








:cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Get in where you fit in!!!!!!!!! It's AZ Side..........for everyone!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

I am from Phoenix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2006, 08:21 PM~6389783
> *:uh:  :twak:  FUCK WORK! :guns:
> :cheesy:  :tongue:
> *


QUIT PLAYING YOU KNOW YOU HAVE TO MAKE THAT MONEY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 06:59 PM~6388725
> *SEE YOU SHOULD HAVE FINISHED ONE OF THOSE CARS.. :biggrin:
> *


Its a motorcycle, lol.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> Get in where you fit in!!!!!!!!! It's AZ Side..........for everyone!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2006, 08:54 PM~6390106
> *Its a motorcycle, lol.
> *


I know I was messing with you.. :biggrin:Still you should have finished one of your cars


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 08:27 PM~6389848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 08:32 PM~6389900
> *QUIT PLAYING YOU KNOW YOU HAVE TO MAKE THAT MONEY NOW :biggrin:
> *



Haha he sure does lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 17 2006, 08:59 PM~6390172
> *Haha he sure does lol
> *


HE BETTER GET ON THE ROLL AND MAKE THAT MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 08:27 PM~6389848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2006, 09:02 PM~6390195
> *HE BETTER GET ON THE ROLL AND MAKE THAT MONEY :biggrin:
> *


Yup april will be here sooner than we know at least it's after the super show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 17 2006, 09:47 PM~6390545
> *Yup april will be here sooner than we know at least it's after the super show
> *



hno: Guess I better get off my ass and finish my "raggedy ass car" huh? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2006, 09:59 PM~6390622
> *hno: Guess I better get off my ass and finish my "raggedy ass car" huh? :biggrin:
> *



It's not raggedy it's under construction and for two its a caddy not a pinto :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Oct 17 2006, 07:56 PM~6390129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up dog!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2006, 08:59 PM~6390622
> *hno: Guess I better get off my ass and finish my "raggedy ass car" huh? :biggrin:
> *


Fuk that do what you wanna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2006, 10:12 PM~6390696
> *Fuk that do what you wanna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



 Always...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 17 2006, 10:09 PM~6390674
> *It's not raggedy it's under construction and for two its a caddy not a pinto  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up will what's pop'n...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> Que Pasa Ariza
> What's up bro    :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Well off to work :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang, dead in here. What the fak?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 18 2006, 09:45 AM~6393394
> *Dang, dead in here. What the fak?
> *


JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS ... :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 18 2006, 06:34 AM~6392328
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


Good morning moni 

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 18 2006, 09:45 AM~6393394
> *Dang, dead in here. What the fak?
> *



What's up hector :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 18 2006, 11:19 AM~6393667
> *What's up hector :wave:
> *



What up!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 18 2006, 11:18 AM~6393662
> *JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS ...  :thumbsup:
> *



Foreal huh.

What up SCTB


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 18 2006, 10:56 AM~6393901
> *Foreal huh.
> 
> What up SCTB
> *


Watching SEVEN :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 18 2006, 10:18 AM~6393665
> *Good morning moni
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GIRL? :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 18 2006, 12:08 PM~6393991
> *Watching SEVEN :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha...

what up Ruben?

whats on your mind. I know you got a scrill on your mind!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:around: :around: busy......very.........busy........ :around: :around:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

IS THIS SITE ABOUT LO'LO'S ANY MORE ? I WAS JUST WOUNDERING I RATHER WATCH MAURY ANYWAY. HA HA HAH :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 18 2006, 02:26 PM~6395564
> *IS THIS SITE ABOUT LO'LO'S ANY MORE ? I WAS JUST WOUNDERING I RATHER WATCH MAURY ANYWAY. HA HA HAH  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!! WHATS UP BIG ED, ARE YOU AT THE SHOP RIGHT NOW?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2006, 03:32 PM~6395607
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!! WHATS UP BIG ED, ARE YOU AT THE SHOP RIGHT NOW?
> *


 NO I'M AT HOME ON VACATION RITE KNOW UNTIL TOMARROW THEN I'M GETTING READY FOR BRAWLY,CAL. SUNDAY. PARTY FOR MY B-DAY TEAM BLOW ME.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 18 2006, 02:36 PM~6395644
> *NO I'M AT HOME ON VACATION RITE KNOW UNTIL TOMARROW THEN I'M GETTING READY FOR BRAWLY,CAL. SUNDAY. PARTY FOR MY B-DAY TEAM BLOW ME.
> *


WHENS YOUR BIRTHDAY? MINE WAS YESTERDAY


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2006, 03:37 PM~6395655
> *WHENS YOUR BIRTHDAY? MINE WAS YESTERDAY
> *


 THE 19TH TOMARROW.  19YRS. OLD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up ben? I'm gonna have to go check out some wheels as soon as I get my ride painted.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 18 2006, 02:41 PM~6395685
> *THE 19TH TOMARROW.  19YRS. OLD
> *


WELL SHIT HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMARROW...........I'M TWO YEARS OLDER THAN YOU. I CAN DRINK NOW.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:13 AM~6394021
> *Hahahahaha...
> 
> what up Ruben?
> ...



You already know homie... :banghead:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 18 2006, 02:45 PM~6395710
> *What up ben? I'm gonna have to go check out some wheels as soon as I get my ride painted.
> *


WHEN EVER YOUR READY HOMIE, JUST GIVE ME A CALL!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 18 2006, 02:48 PM~6395729
> *You already know homie...  :banghead:
> *


QUE ONDA PINCHE KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 18 2006, 03:48 PM~6395729
> *You already know homie...  :banghead:
> *



Stop banging your head porque vas a quedar pendejo then you wont know what to do, I knew a guy. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what up Benny!!...............and the rest of AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 18 2006, 03:53 PM~6395768
> *what up Benny!!...............and the rest of AZ
> *



What up!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 18 2006, 02:53 PM~6395768
> *what up Benny!!...............and the rest of AZ
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN??????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:cheesy: 

FuK


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Do we look alike? this is before I shaved and wore contacts... lol.


[/quote]

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I refuse to answer that question.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 18 2006, 04:01 PM~6395814
> *
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2006, 02:49 PM~6395741
> *QUE ONDA PINCHE KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 18 2006, 02:52 PM~6395763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues es tu tio wey... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

On another note, I'm not getting my cutty tonight, I guess homeboy has to work or some shit.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 18 2006, 02:41 PM~6395685
> *THE 19TH TOMARROW.  19YRS. OLD
> *



YOU WISH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ttt :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 18 2006, 06:15 PM~6396928
> *ttt :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Oct 18 2006, 02:26 PM~6395564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE'S DECEMBER 20TH, WHAT YOU BUYIN ME??? I LIKE COACH (*HINT HINT*) :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: AZ :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 18 2006, 09:37 PM~6398130
> *MINE'S DECEMBER 20TH, WHAT YOU BUYIN ME??? I LIKE COACH (HINT HINT) :biggrin:
> *


MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY IS DECEMBER 20TH TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 18 2006, 09:49 PM~6398205
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP RUBEN? HOW DID THE PICTURE COME OUT?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 18 2006, 09:51 PM~6398220
> *WHAT UP RUBEN? HOW DID THE PICTURE COME OUT?
> *



Really good... but my cadillac knockoffs broke my scanner  


Ey.. where the hell has trouble been? that fools been MIA for a while now... :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 19 2006, 12:00 AM~6398855
> *Really good...  but my cadillac knockoffs broke my scanner
> Ey.. where the hell has trouble been? that fools been MIA for a while now... :dunno:
> *



I AM GLAD THEY CAME OUT GOOD..
AWW NOW YOU HAVE TO WORK HARDER TO BUY A NEW ONE.. :biggrin: 
TROUBLE TOLD ME THEY BLOCKED LAYITLOW AT WORK SO HE CAN'T GET ON..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 18 2006, 11:00 PM~6398855
> *Really good...  but my cadillac knockoffs broke my scanner
> Ey.. where the hell has trouble been? that fools been MIA for a while now... :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit I went out last night dropped bout $400.00 and I still feel drunk. Man I should have called in sick!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:59 AM~6400322
> *Shit I went out last night dropped bout $400.00 and I still feel drunk. Man I should have called in sick!
> *


I had a similar experience in Vegas a couple weeks ago.....remember....LADY C???? I'm not sure how we stumbled back to our rooms safely :biggrin: 







HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIRTY SOUTH! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2006, 11:57 AM~6400969
> *I had a similar experience in Vegas a couple weeks ago.....remember....LADY C????  I'm not sure how we stumbled back to our rooms safely :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIRTY SOUTH! :biggrin:
> *



It was 5of us and we had bout 5 bottles of MOET, and lots of beer! Yeah Yeah! I had fun last night.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2006, 10:59 AM~6400986
> *It was 5of us and we had bout 5 bottles of MOET, and lots of beer! Yeah Yeah! I had fun last night.
> *


We drank like 18 pitchers of beer, I dont even know how many shots of each, but if my memory is correct, we had, "Chocolate Cake shots", "Washington Apple shots", some fruity stuff drinks, dont know how many Corona's, or how many bottles of Budlight before the pitchers.....then there was the blue stuff. Thats what did me in! But the good thing is that I know my limit.....NO BLUE STUFF!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:59 AM~6400322
> *Shit I went out last night dropped bout $400.00 and I still feel drunk. Man I should have called in sick!
> *



:angry: You shoulda invited FUCKER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 19 2006, 11:06 AM~6401047
> *:angry:  You shoulda invited FUCKER
> *



I KNOW HUH! :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit I didnt know I was goin myself, my cousin stopped by and he said lets go. I was in some shorts and a cutoff shirt already, lol. I went inside through on some pants and a sweater and dipped out.

I need a couple more hours of sleep though.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 19 2006, 05:55 AM~6399520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WAS A FUN NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I need some sleep! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2006, 11:27 AM~6401233
> *I need some sleep!  :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 19 2006, 12:44 PM~6401357
> *ME TOO
> *



Shit it's almost lunch time and I dunno where to go eat, Fuck it I might just go to my moms and crash out for about 30 min. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2006, 11:46 AM~6401375
> *Shit it's almost lunch time and I dunno where to go eat, Fuck it I might just go to my moms and crash out for about 30 min.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: lucky punk... I just got here


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 19 2006, 01:06 PM~6401516
> *:uh: lucky punk... I just got here
> *


Shit I was still feelin pretty gangster this morning didnt even feel the 4 hours go by, lol.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!!
SEE EVERYBODY @ BEN'S HOUSE THIS SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 19 2006, 12:33 PM~6401645
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!!
> SEE EVERYBODY @ BEN'S HOUSE THIS SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *




 Who's all going to his party?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 19 2006, 07:59 AM~6400322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you see straight after all that? 



> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 19 2006, 11:07 AM~6401524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THANK YOU GUY'S VERY MUCH! IT MEAN'S ALOT THANK'S IM DOWN TO PARTY THIS WEEKEND IM DOWN TO DO SOMETHING !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: GUESS IT'S PARTY AT BIGG BEN'S HOUSE THIS SATURDAY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 19 2006, 12:53 PM~6401764
> *THANK YOU GUY'S VERY MUCH! IT MEAN'S ALOT THANK'S IM DOWN TO PARTY THIS WEEKEND IM DOWN TO DO SOMETHING !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Hey Big Ed, Happy Birthday.............................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 06:09 AM~6399554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im sad cause I didn't get a card like that from you :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 18 2006, 09:37 PM~6398130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ONLY 20% OF THE TOPICS ON LAYITLOW ARE ABOUT LOWRIDERS, THE REST IS SHIT TALKING :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get you whaqt you got me NOT A DAMN THINK!!!!!!!!! J/K
P.S. STOP FLIRTING WITH ME ALREADY!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2006, 10:57 AM~6400969
> *I had a similar experience in Vegas a couple weeks ago.....remember....LADY C????  I'm not sure how we stumbled back to our rooms safely :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIRTY SOUTH! :biggrin:
> *



do i remember girl i think i still got liquor in my tummy from that night


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 19 2006, 11:05 AM~6401033
> *We drank like 18 pitchers of beer, I dont even know how many shots of each, but if my memory is correct, we had,  "Chocolate Cake shots", "Washington Apple shots",  some fruity stuff drinks, dont know how many Corona's, or how many bottles of Budlight before the pitchers.....then there was the blue stuff.  Thats what did me in!  But the good thing is that I know my limit.....NO BLUE STUFF!! :barf:  :barf:
> *



No wonder why i couldnt feel my feet by the end of the night haha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 19 2006, 12:53 PM~6401764
> *THANK YOU GUY'S VERY MUCH! IT MEAN'S ALOT THANK'S IM DOWN TO PARTY THIS WEEKEND IM DOWN TO DO SOMETHING !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *





* HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG ED *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 19 2006, 02:30 PM~6402414
> *Im sad cause I didn't get a card like that from you :angry:
> *


SORRY  HERE YOU GO BIG BEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG ED...........*


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 19 2006, 03:07 PM~6402230
> *Hey Big Ed, Happy Birthday.............................
> *


THANK YOU BRO.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:uh: WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 07:11 PM~6403998
> *:uh:  WHERE DID EVERYONE GO?
> *



:wave: I'M STILL HERE...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 19 2006, 07:22 PM~6404092
> *:wave: I'M STILL HERE...
> *


HI RUBEN SHIT IT WAS QUIET FOR A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Who's in this pic?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 07:30 PM~6404155
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow lets find waldo lol is he wearing red too by any chance?






















































might it be ben?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I see Slow Lane shirts... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Here he is again... lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 07:34 PM~6404195
> *Here he is again... lol
> 
> 
> ...



Yup its ben lol


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 07:30 PM~6404155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see Danny Boy on that pic to ^^^^^^^^^....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:dunno: that aint ben in the far right side? on both pics


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

yup..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 07:43 PM~6404217
> *I see Danny Boy on that pic to ^^^^^^^^^.... *


Yea he is the tallest one back there :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

old pic of my car that same day.. :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 07:49 PM~6404283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn when was that?  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Smiley must be bored... taking it WAYYY WAYY BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 07:47 PM~6404262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I bet it's dusty in your room from blowing all the dust off of those old pics :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

OGPLAYER, genuine, :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 19 2006, 07:58 PM~6404304
> *Damn when was that?   :biggrin:
> *


back in 2003


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 08:02 PM~6404339
> *I bet it's dusty in your room from blowing all the dust off of those old pics :roflmao:
> *


all these pics are on the computer..... :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:05 PM~6404367
> *all these pics are on the computer.....  :cheesy:
> *



Oh you arent like knightstalker with 20 shoe boxes filled with pics haha


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 bringing back memories Ruben


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

and i was skinny :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:06 PM~6404383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god not that pic now he is gna be sad :twak: damn you smiley now i have to deal with him when he gets home from work :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:07 PM~6404390
> *and i was skinny  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 THAT'S YOU DAMN i thought that was darius for a min you look black*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 08:04 PM~6404357
> *OGPLAYER, genuine, :wave:
> *



HI GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

shit this pic was taken the same day as that show/hop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:08 PM~6404398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aww the two brothers cars side by side :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 08:10 PM~6404419
> *HI GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



good just waiting for my other half to get home all grumpy from work


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZROLLER? :wave:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 08:09 PM~6404405
> *  :0 THAT'S YOU DAMN i thought that was darius for a min you look black
> *



it was from a camera phone.. not a good pic..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:12 PM~6404444
> *it was from a camera phone.. not a good pic..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 19 2006, 08:10 PM~6404420
> *shit this pic was taken the same day as that show/hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fred's going back in time to   :tears:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 08:11 PM~6404432
> *good just waiting for my other half to get home all grumpy from work
> *



THE PIC'S CAME OUT NICE GIRL.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:13 PM~6404459
> *Fred's going back in time to      :tears:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 08:16 PM~6404496
> *THE PIC'S CAME OUT NICE GIRL.
> *



Thanks girl yea i wish mr knightstalker didnt look as if he was gonna kill the camrea


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 08:17 PM~6404512
> *Thanks girl yea i wish mr knightstalker didnt look as if he was gonna kill the camrea
> *


IT'S BECAUSE HE WASN'T TAKING THE PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

chillen at home waiting for the friday!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 08:18 PM~6404526
> *IT'S BECAUSE HE WASN'T TAKING THE PIC'S  :biggrin:
> *


that's prob why lol


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 19 2006, 08:17 PM~6404508
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



that car was bad ass


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 19 2006, 08:19 PM~6404543
> *chillen at home waiting for the friday!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: WELL IT'S JUST A COUPLE OF HOURS AWAY..  
HAVE A NICE WEEKEND OK..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 08:21 PM~6404573
> *that's prob why lol
> *



YUP HE LIKES TO BE ON THE OTHER END OF THE CAMERA.. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 08:25 PM~6404629
> *YUP HE LIKES TO BE ON THE OTHER END OF THE CAMERA.. :biggrin:
> *


Yea he is stuck to that damn thing haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Oct 19 2006, 08:06 PM~6404383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THE GOOD OLD DAYS :banghead:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:12 PM~6404444
> *it was from a camera phone.. not a good pic..
> *



 CAMCORDER WEY..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

hahaha I have those pics saved on my computer too!!! that was a good night


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 08:30 PM~6404701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats me and Tony in this pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 19 2006, 08:36 PM~6404773
> *hahaha I have those pics saved on my computer too!!! that was a good night
> *


it sure was... :biggrin: I was all over your car... never seen one lifted till that night


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 19 2006, 08:33 PM~6404736
> *  CAMCORDER WEY..
> *



it was hot has hell that day.. only stood around for like an hour and went home and crashed out :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 19 2006, 08:37 PM~6404783
> *thats me and Tony in this pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Big pimp Fredwreck and me..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 19 2006, 08:11 PM~6404432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP INSIDIOUS?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 19 2006, 06:30 PM~6404155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see a few RIDERZ in there!.......holding some cans! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Nothin just chillin


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*WHAT UP AZ!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY GIRL WHAT YOU DOING UP? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT GIRL TALK TO YOU TOMORROW OK.. :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 18 2006, 09:47 PM~6398193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT WAS TOO DEAD IN THERE LAST NIGHT, I HAD TO SIGN OUT AND GO TO SLEEP


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6407957
> *I HOPE SHE DOESN'T GET THE TWO FOR ONE PRESENT DEAL TOO  :angry:
> (TWO HOLIDAYS=ONE PRESENT)
> 
> ...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: hey moni


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2006, 10:19 AM~6407994
> *:wave: hey moni
> *



HI GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6407999
> *HI GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *


Good just waking up :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6408000
> *Good just waking up  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN ME TOO  
I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO TODAY SO I WILL BE OFF AND ON TODAY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TALK TO YOU IN A WHILE OK..I'M OUT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 20 2006, 10:22 AM~6408010
> *TALK TO YOU IN A WHILE OK..I'M OUT
> *



Haha ok moni


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 19 2006, 07:44 PM~6404225
> *:dunno: that aint ben in the far right side? on both pics
> *


I SEEN HIM TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2006, 04:05 PM~6402867
> *SORRY   HERE YOU GO BIG BEN!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BLESS YOUR HEART!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: ARE YOU COMING TO MY PARTY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 20 2006, 10:40 AM~6408124
> *I SEEN HIM TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What it dew?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:48 AM~6408644
> *What it dew?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just went home to pick up my bike and drink a beer, lol. On my way back I seen mikey, I was tryin to pop a wheelie on his ass but the tire wasnt warm yet :biggrin: .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:53 PM~6409051
> *I just went home to pick up my bike and drink a beer, lol. On my way back I seen mikey, I was tryin to pop a wheelie on his ass but the tire wasnt warm yet  :biggrin: .
> *



If you were in your lolo, you coulda hopped on his ass...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: AZ SIDER'Z


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 20 2006, 01:59 PM~6409107
> *If you were in your lolo, you coulda hopped on his ass...
> *



If he was on the switch, yes I could have. lol.

Where is he at anyway?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2006, 02:11 PM~6409198
> *'sup!
> *



What up art?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Oct 20 2006, 12:59 PM~6409111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Sup "meathead" :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 20 2006, 12:12 PM~6409208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"geezus meathead" ala Archie Bunker

I am so ready to get the heck outa here! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2006, 01:28 PM~6409299
> *Nada!  Just getting ready to go home!  Friday = half day!
> "geezus meathead" ala Archie Bunker
> 
> ...



:angry: Lucky... I don't get off till 9:45


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

We went to the fair last night and I bought this little video game system that has 76,000 games in it. The good old ones....Contra, Millipede, Super Mario Bros, Galaga, Tekken, Pacman, Donkey Kong, Frogger, Tetris, Dig Dug, all kinds of the oldies but the goodies....anyway so I got home and stayed up til 4:30 this morning playing the damn thing....got up took my son to the dentist, brought it to the shop with me, and I can barely stop playing. I'm only on LIL right now, cuz I lost and now it's someone elses turn. For $35.00 this is great entertainment!! 


I cant wait to go back to the fair tomorrow night! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2006, 04:23 PM~6410469
> *We went to the fair last night and I bought this little video game system that has 76,000 games in it.  The good old ones....Contra, Millipede, Super Mario Bros, Galaga, Tekken, Pacman, Donkey Kong, Frogger, Tetris, Dig Dug, all kinds of the oldies but the goodies....anyway so I got home and stayed up til 4:30 this morning playing the damn thing....got up took my son to the dentist, brought it to the shop with me, and I can barely stop playing.  I'm only on LIL right now, cuz I lost and now it's someone elses turn.  For $35.00 this is great entertainment!!
> I cant wait to go back to the fair tomorrow night! :biggrin:
> *



WERE ROLLING WITH YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2006, 05:14 PM~6410709
> *WERE ROLLING WITH YOU!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:0 Jen & Majestics... @ the fair?? hno: hno: hno:


THAT BITCH IS GONNA GET SHUT DOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2006, 04:23 PM~6410469
> *We went to the fair last night and I bought this little video game system that has 76,000 games in it.  The good old ones....Contra, Millipede, Super Mario Bros, Galaga, Tekken, Pacman, Donkey Kong, Frogger, Tetris, Dig Dug, all kinds of the oldies but the goodies....anyway so I got home and stayed up til 4:30 this morning playing the damn thing....got up took my son to the dentist, brought it to the shop with me, and I can barely stop playing.  I'm only on LIL right now, cuz I lost and now it's someone elses turn.  For $35.00 this is great entertainment!!
> I cant wait to go back to the fair tomorrow night! :biggrin:
> *


hitting the fair sat night!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 20 2006, 05:25 PM~6410757
> *:0 Jen &  Majestics... @ the fair??  hno:  hno:  hno:
> THAT BITCH IS GONNA GET SHUT DOWN!!  :biggrin:
> *



Oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2006, 05:32 PM~6410796
> *Oh yea  :biggrin:
> *



 




ANYBODY ELSE WANNA ROLL? :dunno:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 20 2006, 05:25 PM~6410757
> *:0 Jen &  Majestics... @ the fair??  hno:  hno:  hno:
> THAT BITCH IS GONNA GET SHUT DOWN!!  :biggrin:
> *


 AND I WANTED TO GO ON SATURDAY..DAM IT JEN.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 20 2006, 05:49 PM~6410848
> *AND I WANTED TO GO ON SATURDAY..DAM IT JEN.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Will be there.....look for us by the beer stand :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2006, 06:59 PM~6411287
> *Will be there.....look for us by the beer stand :biggrin:
> *



:0 THEY HAVE *BEER??*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

U know it  uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK! So is there really a party at Bens or not? OR is everyone going to Sonic?????

Please let me know..........Ben PM me your address if you are really gonna have a kick-back! The Riderz are curious... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2006, 01:30 PM~6414603
> *OK!  So is there really a party at Bens or not?  OR is everyone going to Sonic?????
> 
> Please let me know..........Ben PM me your address if you are really gonna have a kick-back!  The Riderz are curious... :biggrin:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: TTT...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Good morning AZ!!! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up DEE!

AZ side DEAD this weekend.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

What up Art Buck!!!

Yeah everyone's at the fair???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Did anyone see this article? I didn't get a chance to post it up when the issue was out.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 22 2006, 01:58 PM~6419999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard some one talk about her


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 22 2006, 01:58 PM~6419999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: there was nothing worth reading in that article, nothing about the lowrider "scene" in it. it sounded like she went to some shows met some people and then she was "in". WORTHLESS!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

and she is getting "sponsored" by saying it is an art piece. :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: Riderz chillin' on Sunday


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up AZ :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2006, 03:45 PM~6415111
> *:dunno:
> *


what do you mean you dont know :angry: :angry: i thought we were homies :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2006, 01:30 PM~6414603
> *OK!  So is there really a party at Bens or not?  OR is everyone going to Sonic?????
> 
> Please let me know..........Ben PM me your address if you are really gonna have a kick-back!  The Riderz are curious... :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie? sorry I didnt see this message until today. You souldve called me and I would've gave you directions...........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE? :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 09:14 AM~6424940
> *Whats up homie? sorry I didnt see this message until today. You souldve called me and I would've gave you directions...........
> *


THNX FOR ALL THOSE DRINKS BEN, I WAS THROWING UP ALL SUNDAY IT WAS GREAT :barf: ...NO MORE SHOTS FOR ME :thumbsdown:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

OH YEAH ONE MORE THING......








GOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS!!!


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

Hell yah Ben your party wuz tight!! LOL....all those shots and drinks.....I didn't get sick but I got drunk off my ass and fell to my knees dancing hahaha marylou had to help me up!!! Whens the next party :biggrin: ??? O and hell yah GO RAIDERS!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 23 2006, 10:54 AM~6425453
> *Hell yah Ben your party wuz tight!!  LOL....all those shots and drinks.....I didn't get sick but I got drunk off my ass and fell to my knees dancing hahaha marylou had to help me up!!!  Whens the next party :biggrin: ???  O and hell yah GO RAIDERS!!!
> *


I SAW YOU FALL!!! :biggrin: THOSE WERE CUTE HEELS!!!


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

LOL THANKS!!! Everyone freaken saw me fall I wuz to drunk to even be embarresed.....no more wearing heels when I'm drunk!! :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6425431
> *OH YEAH ONE MORE THING......
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GO GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 23 2006, 08:14 AM~6424940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHEER NOW, IT'LL PROLLY BE THE LAST TIME THIS YEAR :biggrin: 

nice pics, graphix etc or whatever you call em.


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:machinegun:RAIDERS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 23 2006, 12:36 PM~6426008
> *iTS OK .........THE CARDS DO SUCK.....NOW THE RAIDERS HAVE SOME COMP FOR THE SUCKIEST TEAM IN THE NFL.
> CHEER NOW, IT'LL PROLLY BE THE LAST TIME THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> 
> ...



IT'S OK ART YOU STILL MY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2006, 11:43 AM~6426060
> *IT'S OK ART YOU STILL MY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 23 2006, 12:46 PM~6426081
> *I know :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey, hey, hey. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2006, 01:25 PM~6426314
> *Hey, hey, hey.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YOU MY HOMIE TOO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2006, 02:37 PM~6426349
> *:biggrin: YOU MY HOMIE TOO
> *



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 23 2006, 01:43 PM~6426775
> *:biggrin:
> *


I saw you at Starlight park.....did they hop last night?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 23 2006, 10:28 AM~6425326
> *THNX FOR ALL THOSE DRINKS BEN, I WAS THROWING UP ALL SUNDAY IT WAS GREAT :barf: ...NO MORE SHOTS FOR ME :thumbsdown:
> *


EVERYONE THAT WUZ THERE GOT FUCKED UP, BTW THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT CAME TO MY B-DAY PARTY, AND THOSE OF YOU WHO DIDNT, MISSED IT :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 05:46 PM~6427526
> *EVERYONE THAT WUZ THERE GOT FUCKED UP, BTW THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT CAME TO MY B-DAY PARTY, AND THOSE OF YTOU WHO DIDNT MISSED IT :biggrin:
> *



Sorry bro I was at the casino for a b-day party.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2006, 04:48 PM~6427535
> *Sorry bro I was at the casino for a b-day party.
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE, HOPE YOU MAKE THE NEXT ONE LIKE IN A MONTH


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 23 2006, 10:54 AM~6425453
> *Hell yah Ben your party wuz tight!!  LOL....all those shots and drinks.....I didn't get sick but I got drunk off my ass and fell to my knees dancing hahaha marylou had to help me up!!!  Whens the next party :biggrin: ???  O and hell yah GO RAIDERS!!!
> *


YOU WEREN'T THE ONLY ON THAT FELL SO DONT FEEL BAD,BUT IT WUZ FUN AS HELL......... I'M GOING TO HAVE ONE IN LIKE A MONTH SO GET READY!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

What's up moni :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 23 2006, 12:36 PM~6426008
> *sUUUUUUUURRRRE
> 
> *


NAW FO REALLY DOE, YOU SHOULD COME BY SOMETIME JUST SO YOU CAN KNOW WHERE I LIVE, YOU KNOW HAVE A BEER AND A CARNE ASADA, OR NOT, WHATEVER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

PICS OF THE PARTY SOUNDS LIKE FUN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 23 2006, 04:56 PM~6427608
> *PICS OF THE PARTY SOUNDS LIKE FUN
> *


LET ME FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO THAT AND I WILL :biggrin: WHERE WERE YOU AT GOT DAMNIT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 23 2006, 09:11 AM~6424920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Let me know bout that one thing...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 04:46 PM~6427526
> *EVERYONE THAT WUZ THERE GOT FUCKED UP, BTW THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT CAME TO MY B-DAY PARTY, AND THOSE OF YOU WHO DIDNT MISSED IT :biggrin:
> *


  next time...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2006, 05:19 PM~6427675
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> read that txt i sent you
> Let me know bout that one thing...
> *


ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAT WORDS :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 23 2006, 04:53 PM~6427581
> *What's up moni :wave:
> *


HI CORINA  
HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2006, 06:00 PM~6427877
> *HI CORINA
> HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



Nada girl just sad as hell im home sick


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 05:46 PM~6427800
> *ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAT WORDS :angry:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 23 2006, 06:09 PM~6427940
> *:twak:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
LIKE I SAID ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAT WORDS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 06:10 PM~6427953
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> LIKE I SAID ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAT WORDS
> *



 ALRIGHT THEN...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

nobody hop last night,that shit was boring


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6425431
> *OH YEAH ONE MORE THING......
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6425431
> *OH YEAH ONE MORE THING......
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HATERS!!! :biggrin: GIVE US RAIDER FANS A DAY TO CELEBRATE CUZ LIKE ART SAID IT WILL PROBABLY BE THEIR ONLY WIN


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 04:57 PM~6427616
> *LET ME FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO THAT AND I WILL :biggrin:  WHERE WERE YOU AT GOT DAMNIT
> *


i wish i was there but i'm back in cali right now.


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

AZ!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 23 2006, 09:55 PM~6429860
> *i wish i was there but i'm back in cali right now.
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO BE BACK SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 23 2006, 09:50 PM~6429807
> *HATERS!!! :biggrin:  GIVE US RAIDER FANS A DAY TO CELEBRATE CUZ LIKE ART SAID IT WILL PROBABLY BE THEIR ONLY WIN
> *


GOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS!!!!!!!























"SIKE GET THEM LOOSERS OUT OF HERE""""


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 10:25 PM~6430024
> *GOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> "SIKE GET THEM LOOSERS OUT OF HERE""""
> *



NO MORE CARDS FOR YOU.. :nono: :nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2006, 10:37 PM~6430084
> *NO MORE CARDS FOR YOU.. :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up AZ IM on the hunt for the snowcone 64 (purple with rainbow flake)Holla (602)242-3811 lets do this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:37 AM~6430676
> *what up AZ IM on the hunt for the snowcone 64 (purple with rainbow flake)Holla (602)242-3811 lets do this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GO TO BED WEY... :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: What up AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

That's more like it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 03:55 PM~6427593
> *NAW FO REALLY DOE, YOU SHOULD COME BY SOMETIME JUST SO YOU CAN KNOW WHERE I LIVE, YOU KNOW HAVE A BEER AND A CARNE ASADA, OR NOT, WHATEVER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool Ben, I appreciate the invitation.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2006, 09:37 PM~6430084
> *NO MORE CARDS FOR YOU.. :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucking bad.....................do you have any with Cowboys so I can give to my Son?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 12:37 AM~6430676
> *what up AZ IM on the hunt for the snowcone 64 (purple with rainbow flake)Holla (602)242-3811 lets do this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I heard you were gonna hop against them Sunday night? What happened?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 10:25 PM~6430024
> *GOOOOOOOOOO RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> "SIKE GET THEM LOOSERS OUT OF HERE""""
> *


HATER!!! :angry: :biggrin: 













WHAT UP AZ??? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Got my caddy last night needs a little work but it's in pretty good shape, interior is imaculate no tears but the dash has some cracks on it I need a driver side window for the back. Here is a pic i took this morning. Who knows how long i'll keep this one, lol.

"I GOT IT 4 CHEAP"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up art?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning AZ!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 24 2006, 08:11 AM~6431739
> *Thats fucking bad.....................do you have any with Cowboys so I can give to my Son?
> *


didn't have one cowboys but made you one check your messages :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2006, 10:37 PM~6430084
> *NO MORE CARDS FOR YOU.. :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


DID I SAY LOOSERS? I MEANT WINNERS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 24 2006, 08:10 AM~6431723
> *
> 
> Thats cool Ben, I appreciate the invitation.
> *


WHEN EVER YOU WANT HOMIE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2006, 08:20 AM~6432259
> *What up art?
> *


What up Sid! nice Cadi by the way....one day I'm gonna get one...maybe when I pass down the monte to one of my boys.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 24 2006, 10:47 AM~6433023
> *What up Sid!  nice Cadi by the way....one day I'm gonna get one...maybe when I pass down the monte to one of my boys.....
> *


I'LL TAKE IT EVEN IF IT DOES HAVE AIR BAGS :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 24 2006, 09:26 AM~6432817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ..........maybe "cutting that bitch" at the beginning of 2007!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2006, 08:46 AM~6431979
> *Got my caddy last night needs a little work but it's in pretty good shape, interior is imaculate no tears but the dash has some cracks on it I need a driver side window for the back. Here is a pic i took this morning. Who knows how long i'll keep this one, lol.
> 
> "I GOT IT 4 CHEAP"
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 24 2006, 10:55 AM~6433083
> *
> :biggrin: ..........maybe "cutting that bitch" at the beginning of 2007!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I THINK IT WOULD LOOK BETTER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2006, 10:03 AM~6432598
> *Good morning AZ!!
> *


GOOD MORNING, ARE YOU AT THE SHOP ALREADY?


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2006, 04:51 PM~6427569
> *YOU WEREN'T THE ONLY ON THAT FELL SO DONT FEEL BAD,BUT IT WUZ FUN  AS HELL......... I'M GOING TO HAVE ONE IN LIKE A MONTH SO GET READY!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



COO now I don't feel like that much of a dumbass for falling!! Hell yah your party wuz fun!!! :biggrin: All those shots u were giving tore me up!!! But I'm ready for the next party no wearing heels this time.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 10:39 AM~6432954
> *DID I SAY LOOSERS? I MEANT WINNERS :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP RUBEN?? :wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 12:09 PM~6433616
> *WHAT UP RUBEN?? :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2006, 12:51 PM~6433934
> *:wave:
> *



HELLO :biggrin: 
WHERE IS YOUR OTHER HALF?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 12:53 PM~6433941
> *HELLO :biggrin:
> WHERE IS YOUR OTHER HALF?
> *



SHE'S AT HOME SICK...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

AWW  
WELL IF YOU TALK TO HER TELL HER I HOPE SHE FEELS BETTER..


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 24 2006, 08:15 AM~6431774
> *I heard you were gonna hop against them Sunday night?  What happened?
> *


they waited till like almost 8 to call me by that time I was busyif they knew they wanted to hop they could have called earlier but me and my shop wasn't invited


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 01:07 PM~6434055
> *AWW
> WELL IF YOU TALK TO HER TELL HER I HOPE SHE FEELS BETTER..
> *



 OK... I'LL TELL HER :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 24 2006, 11:11 AM~6433190
> *COO now I don't feel like that much of a dumbass for falling!!  Hell yah your party wuz fun!!!  :biggrin: All those shots u were giving tore me up!!!  But I'm ready for the next party no wearing heels this time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 01:09 PM~6434088
> *they waited till like almost 8 to call me by that time I was busyif they knew they wanted to hop they could have called earlier but me and my shop wasn't invited
> *


WHATS UP TODD, I WUZ WAITING FOR YOU TO PICK UP MY CAR, WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 24 2006, 11:47 AM~6433023
> *What up Sid!  nice Cadi by the way....one day I'm gonna get one...maybe when I pass down the monte to one of my boys.....
> *



Thanx bro, it needs a lil work but it'll do, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 02:07 PM~6434487
> *WHATS UP TODD, I WUZ WAITING FOR YOU TO PICK UP MY CAR, WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


Give us a call and we'll go pick it up!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 24 2006, 12:09 PM~6434088
> *they waited till like almost 8 to call me by that time I was busyif they knew they wanted to hop they could have called earlier but me and my shop wasn't invited
> *


 :0


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WUTTS UP BIOTCHES.......


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2006, 08:46 AM~6431979
> *Got my caddy last night needs a little work but it's in pretty good shape, interior is imaculate no tears but the dash has some cracks on it I need a driver side window for the back. Here is a pic i took this morning. Who knows how long i'll keep this one, lol.
> 
> "I GOT IT 4 CHEAP"
> ...


is this the one that was on sale for $2500 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 24 2006, 03:59 PM~6434862
> *is this the one that was on sale for $2500 :0  :biggrin:
> *



Yep I hustled the lil white dude, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 24 2006, 03:50 PM~6434783
> *WUTTS UP BIOTCHES.......
> *



What up my co-shit talker! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: I see Ben :wave: 























bye Ben... :wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 24 2006, 03:15 PM~6435015
> *:cheesy:  I see Ben  :wave:
> bye Ben...  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I SEE YOU TOO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP PINCHE KNIGHTSTALKER, YA NO PUEDES DICIR NADA O QUE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 24 2006, 03:15 PM~6435015
> *:cheesy:  I see Ben  :wave:
> bye Ben...  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA VATO, HOW DID YOU LIKE MY FIESTA


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 03:48 PM~6435244
> *QUE ONDA VATO, HOW DID YOU LIKE MY FIESTA
> *


yeah even though i was sick :angry: but its all good.. it'll be cold next month :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP?
I SEE MY PRIMO FOUND A WAY TO SAY HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6435289
> *yeah even though i was sick  :angry: but its all good.. it'll be cold next month  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH IT WILL BE BUT THAT ONLY MEANS THAT YOU'LL HAVE TO DRINK MORE TO WARM UP :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 03:55 PM~6435311
> *YEAH IT WILL BE BUT THAT ONLY MEANS THAT YOU'LL HAVE TO DRINK MORE TO WARM UP :biggrin:
> *


or have a fire of some sort?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6435294
> *WHAT UP?
> I SEE MY PRIMO FOUND A WAY TO SAY HELLO :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD HE WUZ ON RESTRICTION (TIME OUT) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 24 2006, 03:55 PM~6435319
> *or have a fire of some sort?
> *


OR THAT WILL WORK TOO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 03:56 PM~6435324
> *I HEARD HE WUZ ON RESTRICTION (TIME OUT) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HA HA HA SHIT I HEARD HE WAS CHAINED UP IN THE BACK YARD :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 04:52 PM~6435294
> *WHAT UP?
> I SEE MY PRIMO FOUND A WAY TO SAY HELLO :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GIRL??

HOW ARE YOU???


:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 24 2006, 04:08 PM~6435375
> *WHATS UP GIRL??
> 
> HOW ARE YOU???
> ...


WHAT UP P.I.M.P.? :biggrin: 
I AM DOING OK GIRL :thumbsup: BUT YOU KNOW HOW THESE FOOLS CAN BE  BUT YOU KNOW I AM DA O.G. PLAYER 4 LIFE!!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 05:11 PM~6435389
> *WHAT UP P.I.M.P.? :biggrin:
> I AM DOING OK GIRL  :thumbsup: BUT YOU KNOW HOW THESE FOOLS CAN BE
> *


YAH I KNOW GIRL

YOU KNOW WHAT WE GOTTA DO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 24 2006, 04:14 PM~6435406
> *YAH I KNOW GIRL
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT WE GOTTA DO
> *



YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 05:15 PM~6435421
> *YUP YUP :biggrin:
> *



:angel: :angel:



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 24 2006, 04:18 PM~6435438
> *:angel:  :angel:
> :thumbsup:
> *



GOOD LUCK GIRL :biggrin: :thumbsup:
SO HOW ARE YOUR LO LO'S COMING ALONG?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 03:58 PM~6435342
> *HA HA HA SHIT I HEARD HE WAS CHAINED UP IN THE BACK YARD :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE A PIT BULL ALWAYS LOOKING FOR TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 05:21 PM~6435461
> *GOOD LUCK GIRL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



U KNOW ME GIRL,,,,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 04:22 PM~6435470
> *LIKE A PIT BULL ALWAYS LOOKING FOR TROUBLE :biggrin:
> *


YUP YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 03:46 PM~6435232
> *WHATS UP PINCHE KNIGHTSTALKER, YA NO PUEDES DICIR NADA O QUE :biggrin:
> *



 WELL YOU KNOW HOW IT IS... NEVER KNOW WHO'S WATCHING AROUND HERE (at work)... :scrutinize: THE WORLD IS FULL OF FAKE MUTHAFUCKAS AND HATERS...


so on that note... like the homie Blue says...


*FUCK THE WORLD... AND FUCK WORK TOO!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2006, 04:37 PM~6435572
> * WELL YOU KNOW HOW IT IS... NEVER KNOW WHO'S WATCHING AROUND HERE (at work)...  :scrutinize:  THE WORLD IS FULL OF FAKE MUTHAFUCKAS AND HATERS...
> so on that note... like the homie Blue says...
> 
> ...


THE WORLD IS FULL OF FAKE MUTHAFUCKAS AND HATERS...

YUP SO BEWARE :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 24 2006, 05:40 PM~6435589
> *THE WORLD IS FULL OF FAKE MUTHAFUCKAS AND HATERS...
> 
> YUP SO BEWARE :biggrin:
> *


yup i agree,,,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I hear there is a hop tonight!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I just wanted to say that we had a all AZ chapter meeting this weekend and I want to say thanks to the other chapters, Casa Grande, Avondale, & Glendale for there contributions to our Toys 4 Tots Picnic. I also want to give a big thanks to Todd (Street Life) for helping sponsor the hop and the Glendale Majestics for also sponsoring the hop as well. I will keep saying this, thanks to everybody that has helped with this event.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2006, 04:57 PM~6435720
> *I hear there is a hop tonight!
> *



:happysad: DETAILS? :dunno:



it sucks tho... i don't get of work till 9:45 :tears: :banghead:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2006, 05:18 PM~6435855
> *:happysad:  DETAILS?  :dunno:
> it sucks tho... i don't get of work till 9:45 :tears:  :banghead:
> *



I'm sure you will figure out away to get off earlie :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey moni :wave:
Hey Jen :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 24 2006, 05:20 PM~6435866
> *Hey moni :wave:
> Hey Jen :wave:
> *


What's happening!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2006, 05:33 PM~6435921
> *What's happening!!
> *



nada i pm you jen


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 24 2006, 05:17 PM~6435846
> *I just wanted to say that we had a all AZ chapter meeting this weekend and I want to say thanks to the other chapters, Casa Grande, Avondale, & Glendale for there contributions to our Toys 4 Tots Picnic. I also want to give a big thanks to Todd (Street Life) for helping sponsor the hop and the Glendale Majestics for also sponsoring the hop as well.  I will keep saying this, thanks to everybody that has helped with this event.
> *




 THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT... :thumbsup: UNITY... LOWRIDING... 


IT'S FUNNY HOW SOME CLUBS CAN'T GET IT TOGETHER EVEN WHEN IT'S ONLY ONE CHAPTER... :uh:

oh btw... did you get that logo i sent you? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2006, 05:35 PM~6435930
> *  THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT... :thumbsup:  UNITY... LOWRIDING...
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I can say, is that without the support of each of our AZ chapters, it might be difficult to accomplish an event like this. We tried doing it on our own, Phoenix that is, and we had to ask the rest of the chapters to see if they where willing to help. Each one of them didn't hesitate. To us (Phoenix) we haven't held an event like this in many years, we've only helped and supported our other chapters. So an event like this is pretty big for us. Theres going to be a hop, and theres going to be a payout, so if Todd (Street Life) and the Glendale chapter didn't sponsor a class each it would be a bit tough because we only had 1 sponsor for 1 of the 3 classes set up. And thats why I keep saying thanks to everybody that has helped or said they are going to help. 
And yes, thanks for getting me that logo. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 24 2006, 05:46 PM~6436000
> *The only thing I can say, is that without the support of each of our AZ chapters, it might be difficult to accomplish an event like this. We tried doing it on our own, Phoenix that is, and we had to ask the rest of the chapters to see if they where willing to help. Each one of them didn't hesitate. To us (Phoenix) we haven't held an event like this in many years, we've only helped and supported our other chapters. So an event like this is pretty big for us. Theres going to be a hop, and theres going to be a payout, so if Todd (Street Life) and the Glendale chapter didn't sponsor a class each it would be a bit tough because we only had 1 sponsor for 1 of the 3 classes set up. And thats why I keep saying thanks to everybody that has helped or said they are going to help.
> And yes, thanks for getting me that logo. I really appreciate it.
> *



 NO PROBLEM HOMIE... I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PICNIC... IT LOOKS LIKE IT'LL BE A GOOD EVENT! ANYTHING YOU NEED LET ME KNOW...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 24 2006, 04:29 PM~6435520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 24 2006, 05:20 PM~6435866
> *Hey moni :wave:
> Hey Jen :wave:
> *


HEY GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 06:02 PM~6436119
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2006, 06:02 PM~6436119
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


remember you hit that foo with the door of my truck?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut iz it! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So was there a hop last night?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:33 AM~6440354
> *Wut iz it!  :biggrin:
> *


HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 09:35 AM~6440375
> *HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *



Fuckin tired! lol.

And yourself


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:36 AM~6440384
> *Fuckin tired! lol.
> *


POR QUE?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I AM DOING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 09:37 AM~6440389
> *POR QUE?
> *



I went to sleep late last night, It was around 1 when I crashed out.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:41 AM~6440433
> *I went to sleep late last night, It was around 1 when I crashed out.
> *



TWEEKER :biggrin: J/K


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 09:47 AM~6440478
> *TWEEKER :biggrin: J/K
> *



Hahahahaha... I've been helping my cousin work on his car and we finally finished yesterday. So now I get to start on the caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:51 AM~6440506
> *Hahahahaha... I've been helping my cousin work on his car and we finally finished yesterday. So now I get to start on the caddy.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S COOL NICE CADDY BY THE WAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 10:47 AM~6440871
> *THAT'S COOL NICE CADDY BY THE WAY.. :biggrin:
> *



Thanx.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 10:01 AM~6440974
> *Thanx.
> *


YOUR WELCOME :biggrin: 
I JUST HOPE YOU FINISH THIS PROJECT.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 01:21 PM~6442102
> *YOUR WELCOME :biggrin:
> I JUST HOPE YOU FINISH THIS PROJECT.
> *


hahahahahaha...

What up trouble?

I'm gonna be swing by chalio's tonight to drop off the 80 monte I have.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:35 AM~6440372
> *So was there a hop last night?
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Fred? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP CUZ??? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

fuck trouble!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 25 2006, 02:57 PM~6442918
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *



What up? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 02:31 PM~6443230
> *What up?  :biggrin:
> *



Nada... chillin.. bored... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So what happened with the hop last night?

LOCOS
I'm taking my monte to chalio today :biggrin: . I'm dropping in the setup that was in the regal.

Street Life
and a little down the road im taking the caddy to todd to rework the setup. :biggrin: maybe add a couple more batteries bigger coils.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 02:44 PM~6443367
> *So what happened with the hop last night?
> 
> LOCOS
> ...


YOU GO BOY FINALLY GONNA GET YOUR SHIT DONE!!!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 03:47 PM~6443383
> *YOU GO BOY FINALLY GONNA GET YOUR SHIT DONE!!!
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



I still got the '67 in the garage, lol. just chillin.
I might sell the monte though can't have too many projects. After it leaves the locos it might go straight to upholstry then to get a for sale sign.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 02:52 PM~6443420
> *I still got the '67 in the garage, lol. just chillin.
> I might sell the monte though can't have too many projects. After it leaves the locos it might go straight to upholstry then to get a for sale sign.
> *



:uh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 02:52 PM~6443420
> *I still got the '67 in the garage, lol. just chillin.
> I might sell the monte though can't have too many projects. After it leaves the locos it might go straight to upholstry then to get a for sale sign.
> *


HEY BUT YOU WILL HAVE FINISHED IT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 25 2006, 01:59 PM~6442930
> *Sup Fred? :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN... SHIT IS BORING TODAY.... :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 04:01 PM~6443481
> *HEY BUT YOU WILL HAVE FINISHED IT HUH :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, lol.

Sup Fred?

Ruben I have to sell it homie, can't keep them all, I wish I could but im gonna need some loot for the caddy. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 03:13 PM~6443592
> *Yeah, lol.
> 
> Sup Fred?
> ...



How much then? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 25 2006, 04:14 PM~6443596
> *How much then?  :biggrin:
> *



Not sure I spent a chunk of change on the paint job and body work. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 25 2006, 03:29 PM~6443676
> *Not sure I spend a chunk of change of change on the paint job and body work.  :0
> *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 10:47 AM~6440871
> *THAT'S COOL NICE CADDY BY THE WAY.. :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 25 2006, 06:08 PM~6444569
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:  


HEY GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY GIRL GO TO 1408


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 07:34 PM~6444705
> *HEY GIRL GO TO 1408
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 25 2006, 06:38 PM~6444752
> *:biggrin:
> *



YOU CRAZY GIRL BUT WE HAVE TO DO WHAT EVERZ TO GET OURS.. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 25 2006, 08:25 PM~6445036
> *YOU CRAZY GIRL BUT WE HAVE TO DO WHAT EVERZ TO GET OURS.. :biggrin:
> *



:angel: 

THIS IS TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Sup Phoenix!!!!


I'll be out at Glamis ridin the dunes, see everyone next week!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 25 2006, 08:51 PM~6445684
> *Sup Phoenix!!!!
> I'll be out at Glamis ridin the dunes, see everyone next week!!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 25 2006, 10:52 PM~6446349
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 25 2006, 09:52 PM~6446349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Smiley new dance??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 12:33 AM~6446745
> *Smiley new dance??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 12:33 AM~6446745
> *Smiley new dance??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WTF where's everybody at?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 25 2006, 10:52 PM~6446349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MOVES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 26 2006, 10:03 AM~6448169
> *I'm BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I dropped off the Monte at locos last night should be done in about 2 weeks.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 26 2006, 08:06 AM~6448202
> *NICE MOVES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Smiley will be showing his new dance at Majestic's Dec show if the DJ provides good music!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 11:18 AM~6449048
> *Smiley will be showing his new dance at Majestic's Dec show if the DJ provides good music!
> *



:0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 11:18 AM~6449048
> *Smiley will be showing his new dance at Majestic's Dec show if the DJ provides good music!
> *


we are taking request. :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2006, 10:23 AM~6449083
> *we are taking request.  :biggrin:
> *


Smiley PLEASE, I mean PLEASE don't wear your Spidey costume to Majestic show. There will be kids there!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 11:25 AM~6449101
> *Smiley PLEASE, I mean PLEASE don't wear your Spidey costume to Majestic show. There will be kids there!
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello all :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2006, 11:52 AM~6449258
> *Hello all  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo wey... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 26 2006, 12:55 PM~6449283
> *Qvo wey... :biggrin:
> *



Nothin I'm gonna work on the lac this wekend. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2006, 08:19 AM~6448267
> *I dropped off the Monte at locos last night should be done in about 2 weeks.
> *


2 weeks x 3


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13+Oct 26 2006, 11:18 AM~6449048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S NASTY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2006, 11:56 AM~6449297
> *Nothin I'm gonna work on the lac this wekend.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 26 2006, 01:00 PM~6449325
> *2 weeks x 3
> *



Hahahahaha... chalio has always did good.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 11:18 AM~6449048
> *Smiley will be showing his new dance at Majestic's Dec show if the DJ provides good music!
> *


GOOD TO KNOW I WILL BRING MY DOLLARS$$$$$$ :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

The only person that SMILEY is guna be dancing for is ME :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

ill dance for you too...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: U WISH...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 









:biggrin:


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 26 2006, 02:41 PM~6450532
> *:uh:  U WISH...
> *


 :0 Don't worry smiley u the only guy I ever want dancing for me LOL....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben what up with you lil bro's ride? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 26 2006, 02:51 PM~6450592
> *:0 Don't worry smiley u the only guy I ever want dancing for me LOL....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 26 2006, 01:37 PM~6450506
> *The only person that SMILEY is guna be dancing for is ME :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You be suprise what kind of dance he does for the car club! :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 03:18 PM~6450767
> *You be suprise what kind of dance he does for the car club! :0
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 26 2006, 03:18 PM~6450767
> *You be suprise what kind of dance he does for the car club! :0
> *



:0 Is that right???......lol I don't even wanna know..... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 26 2006, 02:57 PM~6450622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 26 2006, 04:25 PM~6450814
> *:uh: fucker keeps 3wheeling it too much... it hits bumper in 2 or 3 licks... :0  :biggrin:
> *



Pics! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2006, 03:28 PM~6450831
> *Pics!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 26 2006, 03:25 PM~6450814
> *:uh: fucker keeps 3wheeling it too much... it hits bumper in 2 or 3 licks... :0  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0
> *


TELL HIMWE CAN HAVE A 3 WHEELS BATTLE SINCE MY SHIT DONT HOPP


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 26 2006, 10:03 AM~6448169
> *I'm BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 26 2006, 04:29 PM~6450850
> *TELL HIMWE CAN HAVE A 3 WHEELS BATTLE SINCE MY SHIT DONT HOPP
> *



It was gettin up decent in that vid Ruben posted.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 26 2006, 02:42 PM~6450963
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 
What up L/T1??????????

Hows it going! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 26 2006, 03:28 PM~6450831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE HIM A LIL TIME TO GET USED TO IT... 

HE AIN'T LIKE YOU YET... MR. EXPERT AND SHIT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Nene! You want to go to the mall??? :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 26 2006, 04:56 PM~6451043
> *What up L/T1??????????
> 
> Hows it going! :biggrin:
> *



hey im kool,,jus chillin
at home,, waiting for friday,,,,




:biggrin: almost buuuurrrrr time :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 26 2006, 02:22 PM~6450792
> *:0 Is that right???......lol I don't even wanna know..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 26 2006, 05:06 PM~6451136
> *hey im kool,,jus chillin
> at home,, waiting for friday,,,,
> :biggrin: almost buuuurrrrr time :biggrin:
> *




I heard that! but then again everyday is beer day, lol.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 26 2006, 05:21 PM~6451264
> *I heard that! but then again everyday is beer day, lol.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THIS SITE BELONG'S ON MAURY BABY'S MOM'MAS ,TIA'S WHAT'S NEXT NANA'S TALK'N ABOUT HOW TO MAKE MENUDO AND NITT? DAMN POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 27 2006, 01:05 AM~6454640
> *THIS  SITE BELONG'S ON MAURY BABY'S MOM'MAS ,TIA'S WHAT'S NEXT NANA'S TALK'N ABOUT HOW TO MAKE MENUDO AND NITT? DAMN POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I LIKE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dead in here again... im tired as fuck again, didnt go to bed till 1 last night....... again.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2006, 08:42 AM~6455989
> *Dead in here again... im tired as fuck again, didnt go to bed till 1 last night....... again.
> *



YUP IT IS  
HAVE YOU BEEN WORKING ON YOUR CADDY?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 27 2006, 09:58 AM~6456107
> *YUP IT IS
> HAVE YOU BEEN WORKING ON YOUR CADDY?
> *



Nope not till this weekend is when im gonna start on it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 27 2006, 01:05 AM~6454640
> *THIS  SITE BELONG'S ON MAURY BABY'S MOM'MAS ,TIA'S WHAT'S NEXT NANA'S TALK'N ABOUT HOW TO MAKE MENUDO AND NITT? DAMN POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Well this weekend how bout making a little something happen to give everyone something to talk about! It's great weather for a hop & bbq! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 11:20 AM~6456644
> *Well this weekend how bout making a little something happen to give everyone something to talk about!  It's great weather for a hop & bbq! :biggrin:
> *



When? where? time? :biggrin: 

that would help Jen... :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 10:20 AM~6456644
> *Well this weekend how bout making a little something happen to give everyone something to talk about!  It's great weather for a hop & bbq! :biggrin:
> *


sounds fun i will be there


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

"TAKE IT EASY"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 10:20 AM~6456644
> *Well this weekend how bout making a little something happen to give everyone something to talk about!  It's great weather for a hop & bbq! :biggrin:
> *


It was just an idea, but how bout Sunday????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 11:20 AM~6456644
> *Well this weekend how bout making a little something happen to give everyone something to talk about!  It's great weather for a hop & bbq! :biggrin:
> *



Just talked to the "KING OF KINGS" (Chalio) he says he'll be in Glamus this weekend.........no can do


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 11:05 AM~6456973
> *Just talked to the "KING OF KINGS" (Chalio) he says he'll be in Glamus this weekend.........no can do
> *


Oh, so cuz Chalio cant go we aren't supposed to do anything??? Well that sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 12:07 PM~6456990
> *Oh, so cuz Chalio cant go we aren't supposed to do anything???   Well that sounds like bullshit to me.
> *




never said you couldn't just saying he cant .......MS.ATTITUDE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 11:09 AM~6457003
> *never said you couldn't just saying he cant .......MS.ATTITUDE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 11:05 AM~6456973
> *Just talked to the "KING OF KINGS" (Chalio) he says he'll be in Glamus this weekend.........no can do
> *


U didN't ask me liar


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 12:13 PM~6457041
> *U didN't ask me liar
> *



WELL DUH I SAID KING OF KINGS ......YOUR DADDY CHALIO


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 11:13 AM~6457041
> *U didN't ask me liar
> *


Bring me & Cathy some drinks on the way to the shop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 12:13 PM~6457040
> *:biggrin:
> *



I KNOW YOU GUYS AND GIRLS MISSED ME...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 11:16 AM~6457078
> *I KNOW YOU GUYS AND GIRLS MISSED ME...
> *


Were you gone or something??















:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2006, 08:59 AM~6456116
> *Nope not till this weekend is when im gonna start on it.
> *


OH OK WELL GOOD LUCK!! :biggrin: i WANNA SEE IT WHEN YOU ARE DONE WITH IT


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 11:16 AM~6457078
> *I KNOW YOU GUYS AND GIRLS MISSED ME...
> *


 who are you


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 11:05 AM~6456973
> *Just talked to the "KING OF KINGS" (Chalio) he says he'll be in Glamus this weekend.........no can do
> *


OH WELL THEN HE WILL JUST MISS IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 11:07 AM~6456990
> *Oh, so cuz Chalio cant go we aren't supposed to do anything???  Well that sounds like bullshit to me.
> *


HELL YEAH IT SOUNDS LIKE BULLSHIT!! :nono: :nono: WE ARE HERE AND WHO CARES IF HE CAN'T MAKE IT.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

I callrd out make it chip I meant make it happen for sunday so we won't be bored


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 27 2006, 12:23 PM~6457136
> *OH WELL THEN HE WILL JUST MISS IT :biggrin:
> *



WELL I GUESS ITS JUST WILLY AND STREET LIFE.......I HEARD THE REST OF FRANK'S CREW WILL BE P IN GLAMOUS TOO


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 27 2006, 11:27 AM~6457168
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 12:00 PM~6456932
> *"TAKE IT EASY"
> *



"SUCK IT EASY"


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: hey jen you ready for a scare tmw at the haunted houses or a corn field :biggrin: 

:wave: hey moni how are you doing today


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 27 2006, 01:27 PM~6457921
> *:wave: hey jen you ready for a scare tmw at the haunted houses or a corn field  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: hey moni how are you doing today
> *



I havent been to a haunted house for a few years...I heard the corn field sucks though. Whatever is cool. :biggrin: 





What's everyone doing tonite???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 02:01 PM~6458108
> *What's everyone doing tonite???
> *


WORKING TILL 9:45PM... :thumbsup: :biggrin:












:banghead: :angry: :tears:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

heeey jen... what's up? sooo you got some pictures i can put on your site?  that's all that's really left for it to be done... no rush, but let me know...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2006, 03:01 PM~6458108
> *
> What's everyone doing tonite???
> *



Pantezze's after work!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey mikey how you guys rotate that laptop? lol. everybody gets an hour? lol.


:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

MACAYO'S AT 4:45


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 03:31 PM~6458317
> *MACAYO'S AT 4:45
> *



Central or westside?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 27 2006, 02:17 PM~6458210
> *WORKING TILL 9:45PM... :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> :banghead:  :angry:  :tears:
> *


We'll be on our 3rd trip to the carniceria and 5th trip to the liquor store by then :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2006, 03:30 PM~6458305
> *Hey mikey how you guys rotate that laptop? lol. everybody gets an hour? lol.
> :biggrin:
> *



FUK OFF.........

WESTSIDE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Oct 27 2006, 02:18 PM~6458223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey save some for me! Beer and carne... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 27 2006, 04:04 PM~6458501
> *Hey save some for me! Beer and carne...  :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... there will bea lot of hungry mofo's there they aint gonna save you nada, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2006, 03:43 PM~6458372
> *FUK OFF.........
> 
> WESTSIDE
> *



Hahahahahaha... Mikey is ur turn up? lol.

"NEXT!" lol :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Johnny?

Sup Todd?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

BURPP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:14 PM~6458599
> *BURPP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Fuck I wanna beer!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:14 PM~6458599
> *BURPP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IS IT SNOWING YET!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 27 2006, 03:13 PM~6458580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH....WELL FUCK YOU TOO!




Jus kiddin Marineezy! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:16 PM~6458617
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN??
> OH YEAH....WELL FUCK YOU TOO!
> Jus kiddin Marineezy! :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2006, 04:15 PM~6458611
> *IS IT SNOWING YET!
> *


It has been!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 27 2006, 03:15 PM~6458610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 27 2006, 03:05 PM~6458520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:18 PM~6458632
> *no you dont!
> 
> No, Chubbs isnt here
> ...


FUCK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH HOP FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:18 PM~6458632
> *no you dont!
> 
> No, Chubbs isnt here
> ...



Fuk yes i do!

Where is chubbs at anyway!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2006, 03:19 PM~6458636
> *FUCK!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH HOP FOR THE WEEKEND?
> *


lets do this!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:19 PM~6458646
> *lets do this!!!!
> *


OK LET ME PULL OUT MY MODELS! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2006, 03:19 PM~6458642
> *Fuk yes i do!
> 
> Where is chubbs at anyway!
> *


there was a chubbs sighting a few weeks ago. he shows up sometimes.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2006, 03:20 PM~6458654
> *OK LET ME PULL OUT MY MODELS! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I wasnt talkin about hoppin you dickhead


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 04:21 PM~6458661
> *I wasnt talkin about hoppin you dickhead
> *


MAMON     :biggrin: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 27 2006, 03:15 PM~6458610
> *Fuck I wanna beer!
> *



 I want six...


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Oct 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6458674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rookie!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll be drinking some beer and moet in a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 03:25 PM~6458693
> *rookie!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 27 2006, 03:25 PM~6458693
> *what up big fred??
> 
> *


putting my moonroof in :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 27 2006, 04:43 PM~6459067
> *putting my moonroof in :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

*INDIVIDUALS PICNIC NOVEMBER 26TH PHX AZ*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6460750
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC NOVEMBER 26TH PHX AZ
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6460750
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC NOVEMBER 26TH PHX AZ
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2006, 01:02 AM~6461388
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> > > $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > I'm with you girl!! I got 5 on it!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2006, 10:47 AM~6462599
> *I'm with you girl!!  I got 5 on it!! :biggrin: LOL
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6460750
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC NOVEMBER 26TH PHX AZ
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP RUBEN? HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Has anyone went to any of the haunted house here?? If so which is good?


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2006, 11:48 AM~6462846
> *Has anyone went to any of the haunted house here??  If so which is good?
> *


hay jen the fear farm sucks dont go there. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Oct 28 2006, 12:20 PM~6462979
> *hay jen the fear farm sucks dont go there. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I heard there were snakes out there....so I'm definitely not going there!


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2006, 01:02 AM~6461388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....boy the only person u would be dancing for is ME.....put yo money back in yo pockets! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6463861
> *LOL....boy the only person u would be dancing for is ME.....put yo money back in yo pockets! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 28 2006, 02:27 AM~6461519
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2006, 03:53 PM~6463864
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6460750
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC NOVEMBER 26TH PHX AZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2006, 11:48 AM~6462846
> *Has anyone went to any of the haunted house here??  If so which is good?
> *


The one @ 101 & Mcdowell Rd (east) sucked :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6463861
> *LOL....boy the only person u would be dancing for is ME.....put yo money back in yo pockets! :biggrin:
> *



Don't get your panties in a bunch we are just playing it's all in fun and games :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 28 2006, 01:16 PM~6463265
> *I heard there were snakes out there....so I'm definitely not going there!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

no riding this evening ?

been up at sonic saw nobody


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

pshhh I wuzn't taking nada serious...... :biggrin: it's the damn internet anyways


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 28 2006, 03:54 PM~6463866
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 28 2006, 07:14 PM~6464503
> *Don't get your panties in a bunch we are just playing it's all in fun and games :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 28 2006, 09:56 PM~6465252
> *no riding this evening ?
> 
> been up at sonic saw nobody
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up AZr's!!!!!!!!!


We were a little busy yesterday!  









I've got more pics in the Phoenix Riderz Topic in Post your rides!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 29 2006, 01:26 AM~6465728
> *pshhh I wuzn't taking nada serious...... :biggrin: it's the damn internet anyways
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 29 2006, 10:34 AM~6466725
> *What up AZr's!!!!!!!!!
> We were a little busy yesterday!
> 
> ...


I WILL REMEMBER YOU ART DIDN'T EVEN CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone have a set of wires that they wanna trade for a lincoln?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 29 2006, 12:19 PM~6467167
> *anyone have a set of wires that they wanna trade for a lincoln?
> *


What size wires?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 29 2006, 10:42 AM~6467028
> *I WILL REMEMBER YOU ART DIDN'T EVEN CALL ME :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Sorry!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

13 to 14


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 29 2006, 01:34 PM~6467529
> *:0 Sorry!
> *



:biggrin: OK I WILL FORGIVE YOU THIS TIME


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

how is everybody doing today.......................


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm back from Glamis!!!!

I didn't see Frank or Chalio :around:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 29 2006, 10:34 AM~6466725
> *What up AZr's!!!!!!!!!
> We were a little busy yesterday!
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW WE DO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: RIDERZ :worship: :worship:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 27 2006, 11:04 PM~6460750
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC NOVEMBER 26TH PHX AZ
> *


 :biggrin: ha bro were you having it this year in the same parking lot as last year or at a park ...lol.. just fuckin with you will be there. :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

T T T


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP? RUBEN, CORINA, JEN, ART, BIGG BEN ,HECTOR & TONY :biggrin: 
GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 07:48 AM~6471358
> *WHAT UP? RUBEN, CORINA, JEN, ART, BIGG BEN ,HECTOR & TONY :biggrin:
> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE
> *



What up?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

big hole!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 30 2006, 09:44 AM~6471761
> *big hole!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I bet you get that a lot from the guys huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 08:47 AM~6471772
> *I bet you get that a lot from the guys huh? :biggrin:
> *


PERVERT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 30 2006, 09:54 AM~6471795
> *PERVERT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I just call em like I see em, lol. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 08:42 AM~6471747
> *What up?
> *


WHAT'S CRACKING?
NOTHING MUCH GOING ON HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 30 2006, 09:44 AM~6471761
> *big hole!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna drop a panoramic one in my caddy. :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 09:12 AM~6471888
> *I'm gonna drop a panoramic one in my caddy.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 06:48 AM~6471358
> *WHAT UP? RUBEN, CORINA, JEN, ART, BIGG BEN ,HECTOR & TONY :biggrin:
> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE
> *



:wave: :biggrin: 










































*FUCK THE WORLD... AND FUCK WORK TOO... :biggrin: *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: Hello az happy monday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 11:15 AM~6472253
> *:wave: Hello az happy monday
> *



Mondays are rarely happy. I need more sleep and a breakfast burrito. :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO WE GOT MORE THAN ONE WIN THIS SEASON!!! :biggrin: OH YEAH...GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 10:18 AM~6472282
> *Mondays are rarely happy. I need more sleep and a breakfast burrito.  :biggrin:
> *


I know hector just trying to make you smile haha :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 30 2006, 10:08 AM~6472209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 10:29 AM~6472369
> *HELLO GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *


nada just laughing my ass off at the shit i was telling you :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 11:21 AM~6472303
> *I know hector just trying to make you smile haha  :biggrin:
> *



Only thing that can make e smile right now is breakfast, lol. Or money!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:32 AM~6472394
> *nada just laughing my ass off at the shit i was telling you  :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO GIRL GO READ WHAT I WROTE YOU BACK...HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 11:37 AM~6472428
> *ME TOO GIRL GO READ WHAT I WROTE YOU BACK...HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *



You ladies talking shit? :biggrin: No secrets!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 10:38 AM~6472439
> *You ladies talking shit?  :biggrin:  No secrets!
> *



HEY HEY I DON'T TALK SHIT I SPEACK THE TRUTH!!! :biggrin: 
O.G. PLAYER DON'T PLAY THAT SHIT!!
SO IF YOU WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING JUST ASK!! :biggrin:
I MIGHT NOT TELL YOU THE TRUTH BUT I WILL TELL YOU SOMETHING!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 10:38 AM~6472439
> *You ladies talking shit?  :biggrin:  No secrets!
> *



Secrets nah not here just laughing cuz moni is a nerd :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 10:42 AM~6472455
> *HEY HEY I DON'T TALK SHIT I SPEACK THE TRUTH!!! :biggrin:
> O.G. PLAYER DON'T PLAY THAT SHIT!!
> SO IF YOU WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING JUST ASK!! :biggrin:
> ...



i wanna know...............................


























how is the weather out over there


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:43 AM~6472463
> *Secrets nah not here  just laughing cuz moni is a nerd  :roflmao:
> *


HEY HEY MISS O.G. NERD!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats up everyone!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:43 AM~6472469
> *i wanna know...............................
> how is the weather out over there
> *



HOTTER THAN A MUTHER F*CKER... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6472471
> *HEY HEY MISS O.G. NERD!!!
> *


haha :roflmao: man its good to have friends like you i havent laugh in months


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6472476
> *Whats up everyone!!
> *



:wave: WHAT UP TRUDAWG


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 11:42 AM~6472455
> *HEY HEY I DON'T TALK SHIT I SPEACK THE TRUTH!!! :biggrin:
> O.G. PLAYER DON'T PLAY THAT SHIT!!
> SO IF YOU WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING JUST ASK!! :biggrin:
> ...



Im kinda confussed here, lol. You speak truth but then you might not tell me the truth... hmmmmm... how does that work, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 10:48 AM~6472509
> *Im kinda confussed here, lol. You speak truth but then you might not tell me the truth... hmmmmm... how does that work, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



because we arent fake people that tell lies


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: hey jen


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:48 AM~6472505
> *haha  :roflmao: man its good to have friends like you i havent laugh in months
> *


HEY I AM A FRIEND TILL THE END GIRL I AM NO FAKE ASS BITCH :biggrin: 
I CAN BE A BITCH WHEN I WANT TO BE BUT LOOK OUT WHEN I DO..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:50 AM~6472519
> *because we arent fake people that tell lies
> *



THANKS GIRL!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 10:51 AM~6472528
> *HEY I AM A FRIEND TILL THE END GIRL I AM NO FAKE ASS BITCH  :biggrin:
> I CAN BE A BITCH WHEN I WANT TO BE BUT LOOK OUT WHEN I DO..
> *


haha... what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:52 AM~6472538
> *haha... what are you doing this weekend?
> *


WELL ONE OF MY MANY MEN IS TAKING ME TO THE 3 M's


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 10:55 AM~6472561
> *WELL ONE OF MY MANY MEN IS TAKING ME TO THE 3 M's
> *


mira pimp :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 10:56 AM~6472568
> *mira pimp :biggrin:
> *



HEY YOU GOT TO GET THEM BEFORE THEY GET YOU LOL


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 10:56 AM~6472573
> *HEY YOU GOT TO GET THEM BEFORE THEY GET YOU LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: hey ben


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 11:56 AM~6472573
> *HEY YOU GOT TO GET THEM BEFORE THEY GET YOU LOL
> *



hehehehehe... doesnt always work that way, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben! Whats crakin?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 11:03 AM~6472624
> *hehehehehe... doesnt always work that way, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


if you are asking a fake girl then of course it aint gonna work


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:56 PM~6472573
> *HEY YOU GOT TO GET THEM BEFORE THEY GET YOU LOL
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 30 2006, 12:06 PM~6472645
> *if you are asking a fake girl then of course it aint gonna work
> *



Nah moni knows what I'm talkin bout, lol. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 11:07 AM~6472652
> *Nah moni knows what I'm talkin bout, lol.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Oh haha


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 30 2006, 06:48 AM~6471358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WHAT IS UP :tongue:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats going on knigtstalker?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP FRANK? I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF YOU ON THE PHONE...... GIVE ME A CALL BRO


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

no hop this week


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i need a back hose for my car :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Everybody and their momma is in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PARTY OVER HERE ON AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD MORNING OR SHOULD I SAY GOOD AFTERNOON :biggrin:
Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, dodgers_fan, blazed out, INSIDIOUS, Teamblowme602, JEN IN PHX, LADY C, azrdr, Knightstalker


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 30 2006, 11:16 AM~6472707
> *i need a back hose for my car :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED A BLACK HOE FOR :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 30 2006, 11:16 AM~6472707
> *i need a back hose for my car :biggrin:
> *


STREET LIFE BABY


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

got a new ride,be ready in a couple weeks, :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 30 2006, 10:56 AM~6472573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 30 2006, 11:22 AM~6472756
> *MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY :biggrin: PLAY ON PLAYA!!!
> :wave:
> *


THATS THE STUPIDEST SHIT I'VE EVER HEARD
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 11:25 AM~6472774
> *THATS THE STUPIDEST SHIT I'VE EVER HEARD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 WHY CUZ IT'S TRUE??? IT'S OK FOR MEN TO PLAY ON THEIR GIRLFRIENDS AND *WIVES*, BUT WOMEN AREN'T ALLOWED TO DO THE SAME?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:25 PM~6472774
> *THATS THE STUPIDEST SHIT I'VE EVER HEARD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Hahahahahaha...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 30 2006, 01:28 PM~6472798
> *WHY CUZ IT'S TRUE??? IT'S OK FOR MEN TO PLAY ON THEIR GIRLFRIENDS AND WIVES, BUT WOMEN AREN'T ALLOWED TO DO THE SAME?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 30 2006, 11:03 AM~6472624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 11:25 AM~6472774
> *THATS THE STUPIDEST SHIT I'VE EVER HEARD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE SOMEONE HAS BEEN PLAYED BEFORE :biggrin: J/K 
HOW ARE YOU DOING BIGG BEN


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 30 2006, 11:25 AM~6472777
> *WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE!
> *



WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WAIT A MINUTE MEN GET PLAYED WOMEN GET PLAYED BUT FUCK THEY LET THEMSELVES GET PLAYED LOL IF THEY STAY IN THE RELATIONSHIP THEN THEY GET WHAT THEY ASKED FOR..
ME FUCK THAT I'M OUT AND BELIEVE ME IF YOU TRY TO PLAY ME LOL YOU PLAYED THE WRONG MOTHERFUCKEN PERSON ALL I KNOW IS PAY BACK IS A BITCH !!!!!!!


SORRY HAD TO BRING SUM MAURY SHIT UP IN HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:39 PM~6472897
> *WHAT UP? :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 30 2006, 11:04 AM~6472631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 30 2006, 11:45 AM~6472943
> *CHILLIN AT WORK :biggrin:
> *



WELL AT LEAST YOU GET TO GET ON LIL TO READ ALL THE DRAMA HAHAHA
DAMN I THINK I STARTED SOME SHIT HUH :uh: I WAS JUST SPEAKING MY MIND LOL WELL YOU HAVE A NICE DAY OK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> *WE WILL SEE TALK TO ME IN A FEW WEEKES LOL *


we shall see...



> *Aqui nomas... working... fuck mondays...*


koo


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 30 2006, 11:28 AM~6472798
> *WHY CUZ IT'S TRUE??? IT'S OK FOR MEN TO PLAY ON THEIR GIRLFRIENDS AND WIVES, BUT WOMEN AREN'T ALLOWED TO DO THE SAME?
> *


EXACTLY :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M JUST PLAYING BUT, YEAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:57 PM~6473038
> *EXACTLY :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'M JUST PLAYING BUT, YEAH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 30 2006, 11:25 AM~6472777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Aight im off to lunch I'll holla in an hour.


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

HI BIG BEN!!!! When we getting drunk again??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 11:38 AM~6472890
> *I SEE SOMEONE HAS BEEN PLAYED BEFORE :biggrin: J/K
> HOW ARE YOU DOING BIGG BEN
> *


I'M DOING OKAY, THANKS FOR ASKING, AND YES I HAVE BEEN PLAYED BEFORE, SEE WHAT YOU DID NOW I'M GOING TO CRY   YEAH RIGHT THE BITCH COULD GO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE AND DIE FOR ALL I CARE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 30 2006, 10:51 AM~6472527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 1000000


Busy morning around here! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 30 2006, 12:01 PM~6473073
> *HI BIG BEN!!!! When we getting drunk again??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


ON THE 11TH OF NOVEMBER AT MY HOUSE FOR MY CUZINS BIRTHDAY


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:04 PM~6473083
> *ON THE 11TH OF NOVEMBER  AT MY HOUSE FOR MY CUZINS BIRTHDAY
> *


 :cheesy: COO...WE will be there with a BIG BOTTLE of something.....tell marylou be ready to get crunked!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mal_602chick_@Oct 30 2006, 12:06 PM~6473103
> *:cheesy: COO...WE will be there with a BIG BOTTLE of something.....tell marylou be ready to get crunked!!! :biggrin:
> *


DRUNK ASS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:01 PM~6473074
> *I'M DOING OKAY, THANKS FOR ASKING, AND YES I HAVE BEEN PLAYED BEFORE, SEE WHAT YOU DID NOW I'M GOING TO CRY     YEAH RIGHT THE BITCH COULD GO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE AND DIE FOR ALL I CARE :biggrin:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BUT YOU KNOW HOW SOME WOMEN CAN BE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:09 PM~6473108
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BUT YOU KNOW HOW SOME WOMEN CAN BE!!!
> *


AROUND HERE WE CALL THEM BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SPIT IT OUT KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:12 PM~6473121
> *SPIT IT OUT KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:
> *


he's writing a novel and shit..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 12:14 PM~6473133
> *he's writing a novel and shit..... :biggrin:
> *


IT STARTS LIKE THIS..........WHEN I WUZ YOUNG HE USED TO BRING ME HOME DRUNK WITH A FEATHER IN MY HAIR................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 30 2006, 12:01 PM~6473074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:07 PM~6473105
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DRUNK ASS :biggrin:
> *


Hey im not a drunk ass!!! I don't drink every day....I just know how to have a good time on da weekends...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2006, 12:11 PM~6473116
> *AROUND HERE WE CALL THEM BITCHES :biggrin:
> *


Yup i hear you but i was trying to be nice :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 30 2006, 12:12 PM~6473121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:24 PM~6473183
> *Yup i hear you but i was trying to be nice :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey girl, did you beat anybody up this weekend?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 30 2006, 11:44 AM~6472936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"JUST PLAYING THE PART"... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 30 2006, 12:04 PM~6473083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP YUP!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 12:30 PM~6473215
> *Hey girl, did you beat anybody up this weekend??  LOL :biggrin:
> *



NAW GIRL BUT THERE IS A FEW WAITING FOR A BEATING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 30 2006, 12:33 PM~6473232
> *EXPECT A REPLY FROM DIRTYSOUTH ON THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW THAT IS WHY I WROTE SORRY HAD TO BRING SUM MAURY SHIT UP IN HERE..


----------



## mal_602chick (Sep 18, 2006)

Yah I know ima wear flip flops this time......I learned my lesson...less shots to!!! :biggrin: .....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:37 PM~6473254
> *NAW GIRL BUT THERE IS A FEW WAITING FOR A BEATING!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2006, 12:43 PM~6473292
> *:0
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

STRAIGHT UP NOVELA IN THE AZ SIDE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 30 2006, 12:47 PM~6473309
> *STRAIGHT UP NOVELA IN THE AZ SIDE!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



IN MY CASE IT'S SOUTH SIDE DRAMA AND I'M GONNA GET MINES!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright!!!!!!!! I just read through three pages of blablabablablablablbullshitbullshitbullshitblablablablabablablablalblablablalblablalblablalblalblablalblablbalblablalblablalbalblalblalblabblalbla!!!!!!


got Damn just when I think I kinda know you guys you start talking about who you are or that you are not reall like this or that!

WHO GIVES A FUCK!!!!

and oh yeah........Fuck Blue.



Now tell us what you all did this weekend? or was it that boring?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 30 2006, 01:28 PM~6473205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of a few girls waiting for a beating! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6473360
> *Alright!!!!!!!!  I just read through three pages of blablabablablablablbullshitbullshitbullshitblablablablabablablablalblablablalblablalblablalblalblablalblablbalblablalblablalbalblalblalblabblalbla!!!!!!
> got Damn just when I think I kinda know you guys you start talking about who you are or that you are not reall like this or that!
> 
> ...



Just join in on the bullshit already!!hehehehehe 
So tell us what you did this weekend so we have something to talk about!!! :biggrin: 

Oh yeah you don't know me!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 01:00 PM~6473396
> *I know of a few girls waiting for a beating!  :biggrin:
> *



NOT THAT KIND OF BEATING LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 02:07 PM~6473411
> *NOT THAT KIND OF BEATING LOCO :biggrin:
> *



Oh Sorry! hehehehehehehehehe... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 01:08 PM~6473417
> *Oh Sorry! hehehehehehehehehe... :biggrin:
> *



YOUR BAD I'M GONNA TELL :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 02:09 PM~6473425
> *YOUR BAD I'M GONNA TELL :biggrin:
> *



Who you gon tell? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6473360
> *Alright!!!!!!!!  I just read through three pages of blablabablablablablbullshitbullshitbullshitblablablablabablablablalblablablalblablalblablalblalblablalblablbalblablalblablalbalblalblalblabblalbla!!!!!!
> got Damn just when I think I kinda know you guys you start talking about who you are or that you are not reall like this or that!
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll start....on Friday at the shop, BBQ'd and worked til like 10pm then a bunch of us went to see SAW III (dont waste your $$), then Saturday, worked (we were busy) Sat nite BBQ'd @ the shop, drank a little (some more than others, but it wasnt me) :biggrin: we were here til like 2am or so, then Sunday went to get some Halloween candy for the little kids and beer for the big kids, we were supposed to hop against an east sider but that didnt happen, so we sat around drank a little, then went to Hooters so the guys could "watch the game". It was a good weekend. :biggrin: 

Ok, who's next??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Oct 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6473360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:nono: THIS SHIT IS WAY FASTER THAN A SIDEKICK... ONLY THING IS THAT I TAKE LONG TO TYPE OUT MY REPLIES... :banghead:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL FRIDAY WENT O SEE SAW3 BUT LIKE JEN SAID DON'T WAIST YOUR MONEY...
SATURDAY WENT TO SIX SHOOTERS FOR A WHILE PLAYED POOL WENT HOME 
GOT UP SUNDAY HAD A BARBEQUE AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK HAD LOT'S OF FOOD LOL STAYED THERE TILL ABOUT 7:30..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 01:13 PM~6473451
> *Who you gon tell?  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :around: :tongue: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 01:32 PM~6473555
> *WELL FRIDAY WENT O SEE SAW3 BUT LIKE JEN SAID DON'T WAIST YOUR MONEY...
> SATURDAY WENT TO SIX SHOOTERS FOR A WHILE PLAYED POOL WENT HOME
> GOT UP SUNDAY HAD A BARBEQUE AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK  HAD LOT'S OF FOOD LOL STAYED THERE TILL ABOUT 7:30..
> *


I woulda went with you!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 01:35 PM~6473583
> *I woulda went with you!
> *


OH OK 
I'LL LET YOU KNOW NEXT TIME OK :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 01:36 PM~6473595
> *OH OK
> I'LL LET YOU KNOW NEXT TIME OK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

OOPS DOUBLE POST... :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2006, 12:54 PM~6473360
> *Alright!!!!!!!!  I just read through three pages of blablabablablablablbullshitbullshitbullshitblablablablabablablablalblablablalblablalblablalblalblablalblablbalblablalblablalbalblalblalblabblalbla!!!!!!
> got Damn just when I think I kinda know you guys you start talking about who you are or that you are not reall like this or that!
> 
> ...


I WENT TO THE GYM FRIDAY NIGHT AND PARTIED IN SCOTTSDALE ON SATURDAY :biggrin: OH AND I FELL OFF ONE OF THOSE DAMN BIKES (THAT HAVE SEATS IN THE BACK TO TAKE YOU TO YOUR CAR) :thumbsdown: 
SHOULD OF KNOWN THAT SKINNY WHITE GUY COULDN'T PULL US FIVE CHICKS IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY WHERE THE FUCK IS ART AT HE WANTED TO HEAR THIS SHIT AND LEFT...
HEHEHEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 01:02 PM~6473741
> *HEY WHERE THE FUCK IS ART AT HE WANTED TO HEAR THIS SHIT AND LEFT...
> HEHEHEHEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *


I'm soooooooooo busy at work today  ....I'll fill everyone in at 5:00 PM.... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6474057
> *I'm soooooooooo busy at work today  ....I'll fill everyone in at 5:00 PM.... :biggrin:
> *



OH OK HAVE FUN AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

NOW HECTOR IS WRITING A NOVEL... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Friday - I went to parilla suiza for dinner then went to south mountain to my cousins suprise party, we had elias from latino vibe spinin, then after that I went to matador to say "hi".

Saturday - I went to a nephews b-day party, then I went to the highlighter with my cousins, after that we went to my cousins house for a holloween party but it was bunk so we ended up going to micheles for a lil bit then went home.

Sunday - I went for a bike ride, then went home and watched carlito's way, picked up my daughter and that was it for the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2006, 03:54 PM~6474154
> *NOW HECTOR IS WRITING A NOVEL... :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha... I was dozzed off while writing that shit, lol. :biggrin: 

I'm fuckin tired! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 02:55 PM~6474161
> *Friday - I went to parilla suiza for dinner then went to south mountain to my cousins suprise party, we had elias from latino vibe spinin, then after that I went to matador to say "hi".
> 
> Saturday - I went to a nephews b-day party, then I went to the highlighter with my cousins, after that we went to my cousins house for a holloween party but it was bunk so we ended up going to micheles for a lil bit then went home.
> ...



HEY HEY YOU FORGOT ALITTLE SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG RICH???
HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 04:01 PM~6474218
> *HEY HEY YOU FORGOT ALITTLE SOMETHING :biggrin:
> *



I said I went to Matador to say "hi".


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 03:12 PM~6474298
> *I said I went to Matador to say "hi".
> *



MY BAD


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 02:55 PM~6474161
> *Friday - I went to parilla suiza for dinner then went to south mountain to my cousins suprise party, we had elias from latino vibe spinin, then after that I went to matador to say "hi".
> 
> Saturday - I went to a nephews b-day party, then I went to the highlighter with my cousins, after that we went to my cousins house for a holloween party but it was bunk so we ended up going to micheles for a lil bit then went home.
> ...


How was it??? That used to be the spot!!! I had so much fun over there, until my brother hired a private investigator to follow me around (they know who they are)LOL... I miss those days! :biggrin: 

Isn't Tony DePaz the dj over at the Matador?? He used to be a Michelles.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 04:29 PM~6474377
> *How was it???  That used to be the spot!!!  I had so much fun over there, until my brother hired a private investigator to follow me around (they know who they are)LOL...  I miss those days! :biggrin:
> 
> Isn't Tony DePaz the dj over at the Matador??  He used to be a Michelles.
> *


It was uhhhhh... aight, I seen to many people from high school so I bounced out, lol. :biggrin: 

People always trying to name claim! At the door some chick was like I know you I went to high school with you, I was like koo, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 03:43 PM~6474510
> *It was uhhhhh... aight, I seen to many people from high school so I bounced out, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> People always trying to name claim! At the door some chick was like I know you I went to high school with you, I was like koo, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Last time I went some girl was snorting lines off the toilet seat...then dude was killed in the parking lot, so I decided that was the last time for me.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what's AZ check out are web page :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody else having problems with this today??? Must be having technical difficulties in the electronicles dept.....let me break that down....why the fu*k can't I log in????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 30 2006, 03:51 PM~6474582
> *what's AZ check out are web page :wave:
> *


Hello! How you guys doin?? :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 03:52 PM~6474596
> *Anybody else having problems with this today???  Must be having technical difficulties in the electronicles dept.....let me break that down....why the fu*k can't I log in????
> *


it's been tripping the last few days


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 03:54 PM~6474612
> *Hello!  How you guys doin?? :biggrin:
> *


still trying to make it happen i will call later about some chome work for the winter


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 04:46 PM~6474530
> *Last time I went some girl was snorting lines off the toilet seat...then dude was killed in the parking lot, so I decided that was the last time for me.
> *



Off the toilet seat? man thats nasty, lol.next time use your hand. :0 

not that I know or anything I'm just saying. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 30 2006, 03:54 PM~6474614
> *it's been tripping the last few days
> *


R U behaving yourself?? Must be like what 10 below today??


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 02:32 PM~6473555
> *WELL FRIDAY WENT O SEE SAW3 BUT LIKE JEN SAID DON'T WAIST YOUR MONEY...
> SATURDAY WENT TO SIX SHOOTERS FOR A WHILE PLAYED POOL WENT HOME
> GOT UP SUNDAY HAD A BARBEQUE AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK  HAD LOT'S OF FOOD LOL STAYED THERE TILL ABOUT 7:30..
> *



whats up girl???

how r u?????

and im sure u already know how iam,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 30 2006, 03:58 PM~6474650
> *whats up girl???
> 
> how r u?????
> ...


I AM DOING GOOD BUT IF YOU NEED TO TELL ME ANYTHING GIRL PM ME BECAUSE WE HAVE A CSI DETECTIVE ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah... but we are use to it :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 12:44 PM~6472936
> *WAIT A MINUTE MEN GET PLAYED WOMEN GET PLAYED BUT FUCK THEY LET THEMSELVES GET PLAYED LOL IF THEY STAY IN THE RELATIONSHIP THEN THEY GET WHAT THEY ASKED FOR..
> ME FUCK THAT I'M OUT AND BELIEVE ME IF YOU TRY TO PLAY ME LOL YOU PLAYED THE WRONG MOTHERFUCKEN PERSON ALL I KNOW IS PAY BACK IS A BITCH !!!!!!!
> SORRY HAD TO BRING SUM MAURY SHIT UP IN HERE.. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 03:58 PM~6474646
> *Off the toilet seat? man thats nasty, lol.next time use your hand.  :0
> 
> not that I know or anything I'm just saying. :biggrin:
> *


LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

, Knightstalker, PHXKSTM, OGPLAYER, cutlass_rider, l/t1, JEN IN PHX, jacobareyes, INSIDIOUS, JORGE L, BIG M GLENDALE AZ :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 05:00 PM~6474676
> *I AM DOING GOOD BUT IF YOU NEED TO TELL ME ANYTHING GIRL PM ME BECAUSE WE HAVE A CSI DETECTIVE ON HERE :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 05:00 PM~6474676
> *I AM DOING GOOD BUT IF YOU NEED TO TELL ME ANYTHING GIRL PM ME BECAUSE WE HAVE A CSI DETECTIVE ON HERE :biggrin:
> *



I got your CSI, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 30 2006, 04:02 PM~6474697
> *, Knightstalker, PHXKSTM, OGPLAYER, cutlass_rider, l/t1, JEN IN PHX, jacobareyes, INSIDIOUS, JORGE L, BIG M GLENDALE AZ :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 04:04 PM~6474715
> *I got your CSI, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



I DON'T WANT IT BUT I KNOW WHO DOES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 30 2006, 05:02 PM~6474697
> *, Knightstalker, PHXKSTM, OGPLAYER, cutlass_rider, l/t1, JEN IN PHX, jacobareyes, INSIDIOUS, JORGE L, BIG M GLENDALE AZ :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wut iz it? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 04:07 PM~6474731
> *I DON'T WANT IT BUT I KNOW WHO DOES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Share with the rest of the class!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 05:07 PM~6474731
> *I DON'T WANT IT BUT I KNOW WHO DOES!!! :biggrin:
> *



I bet she does wa... I mean I bet you do know who! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 04:08 PM~6474739
> *Share with the rest of the class!! :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T POOR HOMEBOY WILL GET KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 04:09 PM~6474740
> *I bet she does wa... I mean I bet you do know who!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GONNA SLIP FOOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey l/t1 how was your weekend?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 05:12 PM~6474770
> *Hey l/t1 how was your weekend?
> *



had to much to drink,,,,way to much to drink,,,and no sleep,,,


how was your's???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm out, talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 04:16 PM~6474801
> *I'm out, talk to you tomorrow!
> *



OK BYE JEN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Oct 30 2006, 05:16 PM~6474800
> *had to much to drink,,,,way to much to drink,,,and no sleep,,,
> how was your's???
> *



It was koo...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 05:09 PM~6474748
> *I CAN'T POOR HOMEBOY WILL GET KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Wait a minute I didnt catch that... lol. Who's gonna get knocked out? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2006, 04:37 PM~6474977
> *:scrutinize:
> *



WHAT UP RUBEN? HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Aight I gotta let you guys go, gonna jump on my bike and ride home pop some wheelies. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 30 2006, 04:09 PM~6474748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK WORK... :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok jacks!

Friday!
Went to my sons football game, Peoria Vs Tolleson, to see T-Town fall. Then we went to HOOTERS for Beer and wings.

Saturday!
I coach my younger sons baseball team, we had a double header and won both games......We (Phoenix Riderz) escorted a quincenera after which we drank a lot of Coronas!

Sunday!
Chilled on the couch all day long and watched football with the rest of my kids!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2006, 06:54 PM~6475123
> *Aight I gotta let you guys go, gonna jump on my bike and ride home pop some wheelies.  :biggrin:
> *


what kinda bike u got?

It warmed up to a whopping 64 degrees today, so I took the Gixxer out for a ride


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll throw my weekend in there.........


Left for Glamis Thursday nite, got there about 1 am, went for a ride while the sand was still untouched. Friday went riding again, but only this time I got a lil cocky and did a "stop, drop, n roll" on the dunes. Fucked my right foot up, its all swollen and purple, and right under my left knee, I started growing another knee. Went riding Saturday, checked out Oldsmobile Hill and the drags. Saw a lot of other people get wrecked or stuck. Then came home Sunday.
Phew....Now for all that have never been out there, if you get a chance get to Oldsmobile Hill, there's a lot of hot ass chicks out there!

What's up Trudawg??? Sounds cold as fuck there hno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 30 2006, 08:44 AM~6471761
> *big hole!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam.. that's tight fred.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 30 2006, 06:15 PM~6475246
> *what kinda bike u got?
> 
> It warmed up to a whopping 64 degrees today, so I took the Gixxer out for a ride
> *


I have a 04 yamaha yzf600r


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

dead in here... :scrutinize:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sup people!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 30 2006, 08:55 PM~6476376
> *sup people!
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2006, 04:10 PM~6474756
> *YOU GONNA SLIP FOOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 30 2006, 10:25 PM~6476985
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin: HOW YOU DOING AZROLLER?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

im doing ok.. had to babysitt this weekend..... you know the late nite drunk calls.. see you had fun .....  :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 29 2006, 05:39 PM~6468631
> *I'm back from Glamis!!!!
> 
> I didn't see Frank or Chalio :around:
> *


I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

hear you go DEELOC


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 looks like fun...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 30 2006, 10:40 PM~6477096
> *im doing ok.. had to babysitt this weekend..... you know the late nite drunk calls.. see you had fun .....   :biggrin:
> *



OH BABYSITTING DRUNKS ISN'T FUN HUH :biggrin: 
YEAH I HAD A GOOD WEEKEND IT WAS FUN..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning! Happy Halloweenie, lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2006, 08:42 AM~6478544
> *Good morning! Happy Halloweenie, lol  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD MORNING  
WHAT HECTOR YOU HAVE A HOLLOW WIENNIE :biggrin: NOT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning & Happy Halloween!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2006, 09:52 AM~6478603
> *GOOD MORNING
> WHAT HECTOR YOU HAVE A HOLLOW WIENNIE :biggrin:  NOT GOOD :biggrin:
> *



I'll show you a full weenie! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben, whats up with that slow ass PDA? :biggrin: lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*FUCK WORK... oh and happy halloween... :biggrin:



SOME PEOPLE SHOULD TAKE THEIR MASKS OFF... BUT THEY WEAR THEM YEAR ROUND... :0 *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 31 2006, 12:00 PM~6479241
> *FUCK WORK... oh and happy halloween... :biggrin:
> SOME PEOPLE SHOULD TAKE THEIR MASKS OFF... BUT THEY WEAR THEM YEAR ROUND...  :0
> *



No mames, lol. 

How did you like my txt, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up fred! azroller, blazed out...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2006, 11:08 AM~6479286
> *No mames, lol.
> 
> How did you like my txt, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



What txt? :dunno:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 31 2006, 12:31 PM~6479429
> *What txt? :dunno:
> *



anoche vato! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2006, 11:39 AM~6479469
> *anoche vato!  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: you're crazy fool... 


That shit was funny tho... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2006, 10:38 AM~6479129
> *I'll show you a full weenie!  :0  :biggrin:
> *



OK I WILL BRING MY TWEEZERZ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2006, 02:38 PM~6480041
> *OK I WILL BRING MY TWEEZERZ :biggrin:
> *



you gon need some tongs... hot link style! :biggrin: hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Happy Halloween People!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm selling my laptop cause I need to get a desktop for my daughter and I don't want her to break this, lol.

here's a link

Dell Latitude D505


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Oct 31 2006, 01:55 PM~6480153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I want that... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 31 2006, 02:53 PM~6480452
> *WHAT YOU GONA DRESS UP AS? :wave:
> Damn I want that...  :biggrin:
> *


I never take off my mask.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 31 2006, 02:55 PM~6480460
> *I never take off my mask.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I wear a Nacho Libre mask with rhinestones.....
I also wear da blue tights under my khakis.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 31 2006, 04:12 PM~6480558
> *I wear a Nacho Libre mask with rhinestones.....
> I also wear da blue tights under my khakis.
> *



fuckin chingo nacho and shit, lol. :biggrin: or un chingo de nachos, lol.

Ruben if your neighbors have wireless internet, you can just pick up their signal, I know, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Oct 31 2006, 03:12 PM~6480558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 31 2006, 01:39 PM~6480046
> *you gon need some tongs... hot link style!  :biggrin: hahahahahahahaha...
> *



HA HA HA HA HA WHAT EVER!!! :biggrin: 
TELL YOU KNOW WHO THAT AND SEE IF SHE BELIEVES YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2006, 03:23 PM~6480942
> *HA HA HA HA HA WHAT EVER!!! :biggrin:
> TELL YOU KNOW WHO THAT AND SEE IF SHE BELIEVES YOU :biggrin:
> *


You know who?? I've heard of her before....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2006, 05:23 PM~6480942
> *HA HA HA HA HA WHAT EVER!!! :biggrin:
> TELL YOU KNOW WHO THAT AND SEE IF SHE BELIEVES YOU :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahaha...

On another note I got off at 3:50 and I've been home for awhile, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 31 2006, 01:07 AM~6477644
> *I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE
> 
> 
> ...


Where were you camping at? I was about 3 miles down Gecko Road by the drags


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good ole passing out candy to the kids, fuckin "trick daddy love the kids", lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

C'mon lets see those halloween pics. I know its still early on the west coast, but we got all night :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 31 2006, 10:09 PM~6482006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the hat!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 31 2006, 08:09 PM~6482006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 31 2006, 07:23 PM~6481796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tru how many kids you got?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 31 2006, 08:09 PM~6482006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Fred I see you cleaned your self up a bit.................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 31 2006, 09:40 PM~6482453
> *Hey Fred I see you cleaned your self up a bit.................
> *


I was waiting to see how long before I got that comment :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 31 2006, 09:40 PM~6482453
> *Hey Fred I see you cleaned your self up a bit.................
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 31 2006, 10:59 PM~6482936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY SUCKA WHAT YOU LAUGHING AT???? :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 31 2006, 11:24 PM~6483107
> *HEY SUCKA WHAT YOU LAUGHING AT???? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 


:scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What's going down, any good shows or gatherings coming up in the AZ side?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 31 2006, 11:32 PM~6483153
> *What's going down, any good shows or gatherings coming up in the AZ side?
> *


It's really been DEAD homie... Individuals are having a picnic on 11/26... Majestics on 12/3...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 31 2006, 11:46 PM~6483226
> *It's really been DEAD homie... Individuals are having a picnic on 11/26... Majestics on 12/3...
> *


Cool, hopefully I'll have some new camera gear by then.  

Besides that, anyone from AZ heading out to the Odessa show?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 31 2006, 11:49 PM~6483236
> *Cool, hopefully I'll have some new camera gear by then.
> 
> Besides that, anyone from AZ heading out to the Odessa show?
> *



I want to.. won't be able to get the days off tho...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's a pic of me and my little girl last night :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

mornin jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 31 2006, 07:23 PM~6481796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Darius & Demetrius look so cute!!! That's cool you dressed up too. My son was a rapper (who would of thought it) and my dog was a Princess. I didnt take any pics...I forgot my camera! We had a block party so everyone brought food out and hung out in the driveways handing out candy, eating & drinking a little my the fire. We had a good time!







Fred did you shave???? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY DAUGHTER SHE WAS A GOTHIC SCHOOL GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2006, 08:37 AM~6484176
> *Here's a pic of me and my little girl last night  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 GODDAMN FOOL... THAT MASK IS SCARY AS FUCK!!!!! 
:roflmao: HAHAHAHA


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 1 2006, 12:27 PM~6485089
> *:0  GODDAMN FOOL... THAT MASK IS SCARY AS FUCK!!!!!
> :roflmao:  HAHAHAHA
> *



Nah fool I took it off last night, lol. This is my real face, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE? :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

whatz up twiinz!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: MY HOMIE HAS MY BACK!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 1 2006, 12:17 PM~6485396
> *whatz up twiinz!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Hey, How you doing......................


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 1 2006, 02:24 PM~6486078
> *Hey, How you doing......................
> *


chillen pm me you cell !!! got something 4 you !!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2006, 01:59 PM~6485982
> *What up!  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up AZ!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 30 2006, 11:40 PM~6477096
> *im doing ok.. had to babysitt this weekend..... you know the late nite drunk calls.. see you had fun .....   :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:






:angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 1 2006, 04:36 PM~6486874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :angel:
> *



HEY WHAT UP GIRL? :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 1 2006, 05:52 PM~6486988
> *HEY WHAT UP GIRL? :biggrin:
> *



hey girl,,how r u??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 1 2006, 04:56 PM~6487012
> *hey girl,,how r u??
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD GIRL FEELING A WHOLE LOT BETTER TODAY..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 1 2006, 03:46 PM~6486578
> *chillen pm me you cell !!! got something 4 you !!!
> *


my # is 602.61...................... pm sent


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 1 2006, 05:10 PM~6487094
> *my # is 602.61...................... pm sent
> *



DAMN THOUGH I HAD ME A NUMBER  





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 1 2006, 06:06 PM~6487070
> *:biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD GIRL FEELING A WHOLE LOT BETTER TODAY..
> *



O YAH I LIKE THE SIGNATURE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 1 2006, 05:10 PM~6487094
> *my # is 602.61...................... pm sent
> *


cool got it are you sure you dont to send them tonight well wait till cris getts back ... huh!!!    go to my sapce i have to show you something it will be there.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 1 2006, 04:34 PM~6486864
> *What up AZ!
> *


What up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Qvo my AZ SIDE HOMIES!



:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 1 2006, 05:52 PM~6487297
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Qvo my AZ SIDE HOMIES!
> :biggrin:
> *


What's up? Does anyone still go to sonic?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 1 2006, 05:59 PM~6487349
> *What's up? Does anyone still go to sonic?
> *



:dunno: I haven't been there in a couple weeks... guess it died out :tears:


Sad too.. cuz that was a good spot... you don't get fucked with... you can kick it till close... it's cool out now... and people ain't doing shit... 



oh well... :uh: :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 1 2006, 05:15 PM~6487128
> *O YAH I LIKE THE SIGNATURE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :0
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 1 2006, 09:48 PM~6488792
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 1 2006, 10:15 PM~6488966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

YO!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 1 2006, 08:18 PM~6488126
> *:dunno: I haven't been there in a couple weeks... guess it died out :tears:
> Sad too.. cuz that was a good spot... you don't get fucked with... you can kick it till close... it's cool out now... and people ain't doing shit...
> oh well...  :uh:  :angry:
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUN FOR THE FIRST TWO WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wake up AZ!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 2 2006, 01:29 PM~6491683
> *Wake up AZ!!!
> *


Whatup Jen!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: FUCK WORK...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 2 2006, 03:36 PM~6492908
> *:biggrin: FUCK WORK...
> *


you ain't lying :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

2 more hours! then im off friday and the weekend!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 2 2006, 04:36 PM~6492908
> *:biggrin: FUCK WORK...
> *


wish I had a job


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 2 2006, 02:48 PM~6493029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME WORK FOR VERIZON... THEY PAY GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 2 2006, 04:03 PM~6493188
> *MAAAANNN... LET ME EDIT MYSELF...
> FUCK HECTOR!!
> COME WORK FOR VERIZON... THEY PAY GOOD...  :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha...

verizon prolly pays good but they got fucked hours, aint that right Ruben?

hahahahahahaha...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 2 2006, 05:03 PM~6493188
> *
> COME WORK FOR VERIZON... THEY PAY GOOD...  :biggrin:
> *


Hook it up Ruben!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 2 2006, 03:35 PM~6493488
> *Hahahahahaha...
> 
> verizon prolly pays good but they got fucked hours, aint that right Ruben?
> ...



:uh: Yessir... I could probably be getting out at 230 or 5... but I wouldn't be off weekends and wednesday...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 2 2006, 03:37 PM~6493497
> *Hook it up Ruben!!!!!!
> *



I'll PM you the details when I get off work tonight....


How good is your spanish? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 2 2006, 05:54 PM~6493628
> *I'll PM you the details when I get off work tonight....
> How good is your spanish? :biggrin:
> *


Hablo español así que bueno nadie puede entender lo que digo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 2 2006, 04:08 PM~6493753
> *Hablo español así que bueno nadie puede entender lo que digo
> *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:around:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 2 2006, 11:39 AM~6491757
> *Whatup Jen!!
> *


What's up Jen, Tru????


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP RUBEN AND HECTOR :wave: 
HOW DID YOUR DAY GO?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 2 2006, 09:11 PM~6495829
> *WHAT UP RUBEN AND HECTOR :wave:
> HOW DID YOUR DAY GO?
> *



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:



IDIOTS SHOULDN'T OWN CELL PHONES! :uh: :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 10:56 PM~6499057
> *:biggrin: HERE YOU GO HOMIES!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! You too!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ!!! :wave:












oh yeah and FUCK WORK!!!! :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 2 2006, 10:59 PM~6496498
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> IDIOTS SHOULDN'T OWN CELL PHONES!  :uh:  :twak:
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2006, 07:16 PM~6497462
> *:biggrin:  GOOD MORNING AZ!!!  :wave:
> oh yeah and FUCK WORK!!!! :angry:
> *



GOOD MORNING RUBEN :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 07:51 PM~6497597
> *GOOD MORNING RUBEN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2006, 08:31 PM~6497761
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOW IS MY FRIEND DOING?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 08:51 PM~6497851
> *HOW IS MY FRIEND DOING?
> *


what up !!!!!! what you got plan for the weekend??????


i got a new toy !!!! i will post picz later!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 3 2006, 09:12 PM~6497994
> *what up !!!!!! what you got plan for the weekend??????
> i got a new toy !!!! i will post picz later!!!!
> *


NOTHING MUCH GOING ON HERE  
I'M NOT GOING OUT TODAY HAVE TO GET UP REAL EARLY TO MAKE FOOD FOR MY COUSINS WEDDING TOMORROW.. :biggrin: 
NEW TOY DAMN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 08:51 PM~6497851
> *HOW IS MY FRIEND DOING?
> *



SHE'S GOOD... PROBABLY STILL ASLEEP... SHE'S BEEN WORKING HARD


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2006, 10:08 PM~6498332
> *SHE'S GOOD... PROBABLY STILL ASLEEP... SHE'S BEEN WORKING HARD
> *


POOR HER WELL TELL HER I SAID HELLO OK :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 10:10 PM~6498341
> *POOR HER WELL TELL HER I SAID HELLO OK :biggrin:
> *



OK


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

what'z crackin 3


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

chillen and you!!!!friday ready for church !!!!3


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm on my way to payson right now, and drinking bud light, yeah!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 3 2006, 11:22 PM~6498817
> *what'z crackin 3
> *



:0 What's up with the *????*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: HERE YOU GO HOMIES!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 11:56 PM~6499057
> *:biggrin: HERE YOU GO HOMIES!!
> 
> 
> ...


thank you !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

How Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 3 2006, 11:33 PM~6498898
> *I'm on my way to payson right now, and drinking bud light, yeah!
> *



:angry: Asshole... :guns: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2006, 11:56 PM~6499057
> *:biggrin: HERE YOU GO HOMIES!!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: I'M FIRST.. :biggrin: 


J/K... THANKS MONI...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Nov 3 2006, 11:58 PM~6499071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR WELCOME  HAVE A NICE ONE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning AZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Is there anything happening today?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Jen are you gonna be at the shop all day? I wanted to stop in and pick up the Rollin vol.5


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Nov 4 2006, 12:06 PM~6503194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be here til bout 3. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Nov 4 2006, 09:46 AM~6502694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Time to pop that BUD........... 3


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Nov 3 2006, 09:26 PM~6500926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*Welcome all lowriders to the KEEP THE PEACE picnic on May 5,2007 Omaha Neb.
Bring the family we have alot for the kids to do
And haters keep your Bitch asses at home.*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: What up AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Nov 5 2006, 06:14 AM~6507044
> *Welcome all lowriders to the KEEP THE PEACE picnic on May 5,2007 Omaha Neb.
> Bring the family we have alot for the kids to do
> And haters keep your Bitch asses at home.
> *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

gosh this shit's weak does any one own car's anymore ? oh ya if they do there work'n on them and this is why there not on this martha stewert chat line i came on hopeing that there would someone talk'n about actual car's that drive? no ghost rider's and car's that dont count! x-mas is comeing maybe i'll try then............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 5 2006, 01:07 PM~6508408
> *gosh this shit's weak does any one own car's anymore ? oh ya if they do there work'n on them and this is why there not on this martha stewert chat line i came on hopeing that there would someone talk'n about actual car's that drive? no ghost rider's and car's that dont count! x-mas is comeing maybe i'll try then............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 ..................................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

IS THE WEST SIDE HOPP STILL GOIN DOWN :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 5 2006, 12:07 PM~6508408
> *gosh this shit's weak does any one own car's anymore ? oh ya if they do there work'n on them and this is why there not on this martha stewert chat line i came on hopeing that there would someone talk'n about actual car's that drive? no ghost rider's and car's that dont count! x-mas is comeing maybe i'll try then............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have my ride out and about tonight!!!!!!!!!!! Riderz doing our thing at 35th Ave and Baseline - Chavez Park!!!!


Then off to the hop!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

where is the hopp at homie ,whos hoping


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

IT'S A LITTLE SOMETHING GOIN DOWN AT RIVERVIEW PARK ON THE EAST SIDE AROUND FIVE OR SO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2006, 11:55 PM~6499053
> *:0  What's up with the ????
> *


I DON'T KNOW! WHY DON'T YOU HAVE MAJESTICS THERE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 5 2006, 02:21 PM~6508972
> *where is the hopp at homie ,whos hoping
> *


I guess no one. I "HEARD" Locos was gonna hop (against Franks).........But I really do not know what happened....

We were at Chavez park until about 7:30.....nothing going down.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'll be ready with car in three weeks,


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Did anything go downin Mesa? I drove by and saw a few rides at the Peter Piper Pizza by my house. When I drove back by nobody was there. Even went by Riverview afterward and nobody was there either.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 5 2006, 06:57 PM~6510142
> *I DON'T KNOW! WHY DON'T YOU HAVE MAJESTICS THERE!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm back and tired as fuck. Camping was fun, we got to christopher creek friday bout 2, got set up drank a lot of beer and hypnotiq, ate, then went into town to the titty bar :biggrin: . 

Saturday got up at like 8 and opened a beer, had breakfast then more beer, then we went fishing and had more beer, then we got back to camp drank some more then went back to the titty bar. Got back to camp and drank more beer and had 2 more bottles of hypnotiq.

Sunday got up at 6:30 ate breakfast and starting drinking again.

Thats pretty much my weekend, we drank 6 30 packs between 6 of us and 3 bottles of hypnotiq, one of my cousins stayed drunk the whole time we were there, he got drunk here before we left, lol. Instead of asking if he was drunk yet I was asking him if he was sober yet, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What the fuck where is everybody at?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 6 2006, 09:38 AM~6513248
> *What the fuck where is everybody at?
> *



WE ARE BUSY WERE NOT ALL WIRED UP LIKE YOU!!! :biggrin: 

J/K GOOD MORNING HECTOR


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 6 2006, 10:54 AM~6513281
> *WE ARE BUSY WERE NOT ALL WIRED UP LIKE YOU!!! :biggrin:
> 
> J/K GOOD MORNING HECTOR
> *



Shit, Im tired as shit! I wish I can be at home sleeping right now. Instead I'm working on 2 projects here at work.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 6 2006, 10:00 AM~6513313
> *Shit, Im tired as shit! I wish I can be at home sleeping right now. Instead I'm working on 2 projects here at work.
> *



DON'T YOU HATE WHEN YOU HAVE FUN OVER THE WEEKEND AND THEN MONDAY ROLLS AROUND.. :angry: 
GOOD LUCK STAYING UP


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 6 2006, 11:10 AM~6513384
> *DON'T YOU HATE WHEN YOU HAVE FUN OVER THE WEEKEND AND THEN MONDAY ROLLS AROUND.. :angry:
> GOOD LUCK STAYING UP
> *



Yep! I'll stay up.


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

whats good AZ? how was every1's weekend?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 6 2006, 11:41 AM~6513590
> *whats good AZ? how was every1's weekend?
> *



Fuckin great and full of beer!

Sup art?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I HEARD SOME FOOLS GOT BROKE OFF IN MESA LAST NIGHT? 

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 6 2006, 12:38 PM~6513903
> *I HEARD SOME FOOLS GOT BROKE OFF IN MESA LAST NIGHT?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



What the fuck, when? I thought it didnt go down?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 6 2006, 10:43 AM~6513943
> *What the fuck, when? I thought it didnt go down?
> *


what up sid!

I guess there was a hop in Mesa....but I did not know about it until I got home last night....

Who broke who off??????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 6 2006, 01:03 PM~6514050
> *what up sid!
> 
> I guess there was a hop in Mesa....but I did not know about it until I got home last night....
> ...



Yeah me niether, Yeah Ruben cant even txt nobody to let them know. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 6 2006, 11:43 AM~6513943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Dunno... I didn't go... just heard that it went down... maybe somebody got some pics or something? :0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i was there but too lazy to take pics... it was some fools from Make It Happen C.C. hopping a cutlass against Bill's regal... and then my homie Consta pulled out the cadillac and put it down for Estilow C.C... pero not much, just everybody kickin it at the park...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Bill (from Street Life) broke off Marlon and Constatine (all from the East side).
I wasnt there, so I dont have any pics.....I just heard about it this morning from Bill. 
Congrats Bill!!  













So KNIGHTSTALKER.....I heard you and a couple of your buddies got into a little trouble last night.....want to tell us all about it???? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 5 2006, 01:07 PM~6508408
> *gosh this shit's weak does any one own car's anymore ? oh ya if they do there work'n on them and this is why there not on this martha stewert chat line i came on hopeing that there would someone talk'n about actual car's that drive? no ghost rider's and car's that dont count! x-mas is comeing maybe i'll try then............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So do you still want the recipe for Chocolate chip cookies :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's my idea...since Saturday is Veterans Day, how bout we have a BBQ/kickback at the park??? The Street Life crew is down, anybody else???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 03:37 PM~6514574
> *Here's my idea...since Saturday is Veterans Day, how bout we have a BBQ/kickback at the park???  The Street Life crew is down, anybody else???
> *


I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 02:37 PM~6514574
> *Here's my idea...since Saturday is Veterans Day, how bout we have a BBQ/kickback at the park???  The Street Life crew is down, anybody else???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Nov 6 2006, 01:39 PM~6514586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you gonna bring??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 02:42 PM~6514603
> *Bring some Budlight!
> What you gonna bring??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 6 2006, 01:43 PM~6514611
> *
> *


Your crazy! How's your lady?? Did she have the baby yet???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 02:45 PM~6514630
> *Your crazy!  How's your lady??  Did she have the baby yet???
> *


NOPE NOT YET, BUT SHE'S ALREADY HAVING CONTRACTIONS hno: hno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 01:33 PM~6514548
> *So do you still want the recipe for Chocolate chip cookies :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 6 2006, 01:47 PM~6514648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Girl you coming out this weekend???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 02:51 PM~6514685
> *When is she due??
> Hey Girl you coming out this weekend???
> *


LATE NOV. BEGINNING DEC. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Im out everybody, I just got sick and I have a fever.

peace!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 6 2006, 02:48 PM~6514653
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave: 

hit me up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Nov 6 2006, 01:30 PM~6514526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOUNDS GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 6 2006, 02:27 PM~6514908
> *:wave:
> 
> hit me up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 6 2006, 03:00 PM~6515125
> *uffin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

any hops this week or what.i'll be ready in couple of weeks.  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 6 2006, 05:37 PM~6516240
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP RUBEN?
:wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: everbody :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 6 2006, 05:40 PM~6516254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUP HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 6 2006, 12:51 AM~6512006
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


just messing with you homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 6 2006, 10:41 AM~6513590
> *whats good AZ? how was every1's weekend?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 6 2006, 07:54 PM~6517240
> *just messing with you homie! :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 What time saturday? Where?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 01:30 PM~6514526
> *Bill (from Street Life) broke off Marlon and Constatine (all from the East side).
> I wasnt there, so I dont have any pics.....I just heard about it this morning from Bill.
> Congrats Bill!!
> ...


:biggrin: SEE IT DOEN'T PAY TO TALK SHIT :nono:I KINDA FELT BAD AFTER I SERVED :buttkick:HIS ASS BY AT LEAST 30 INCHES, BUT THEN I REMEMBERED WHAT HE SAID. POOR MARLON AND MAKE IT HAPPEN C.C :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 6 2006, 09:04 PM~6517821
> *:biggrin: SEE IT DOEN'T PAY TO TALK SHIT :nono:I KINDA FELT BAD AFTER I SERVED :buttkick: HIS ASS BY AT LEAST 30 INCHES, BUT THEN I REMEMBERED WHAT HE SAID
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

them fool's out there alway's wanna hopp but i never seen anything work except one time when i hopped my single against there double and my shit was dead . but the next week i did them dirty single took there double . but any way they havent showed us shit out here ! so it's better for every one if they stay in mesa dont pass river veiw because if you step a cylender pass country club you just might get hopped on. and for week's we have been wait'n i've called todd he said you guy's were no show's i've talked to chalio he could'nt get a hold of you guy's .just face it dreaming just dont cut it! ya ya you could stand there and wave your fist in the air but what is that gonna do ? your still wont hopp maybe one day the hopping god's will bless you .till then your gonna get hopped on dog sorry........................... :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 6 2006, 08:07 PM~6517845
> *them fool's out there alway's wanna hopp but i never seen anything work except one time when i hopped my single against there double and my shit was dead . but the next week i did them dirty single took there double . but any way they havent showed us shit out here !  so it's better for every one if they stay in mesa  dont pass river veiw  because if you step a cylender pass country club you just might get hopped on. and for week's we have been wait'n i've called todd he said you guy's were no show's i've talked to chalio he could'nt get a hold of you guy's .just face it dreaming just dont cut it! ya ya you could stand there and wave your fist in the air but what is that gonna do ? your still wont hopp maybe one day the hopping god's will bless you .till then your gonna get hopped on dog sorry........................... :uh:
> *


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 6 2006, 09:07 PM~6517845
> *them fool's out there alway's wanna hopp but i never seen anything work except one time when i hopped my single against there double and my shit was dead . but the next week i did them dirty single took there double . but any way they havent showed us shit out here !  so it's better for every one if they stay in mesa  dont pass river veiw  because if you step a cylender pass country club you just might get hopped on. and for week's we have been wait'n i've called todd he said you guy's were no show's i've talked to chalio he could'nt get a hold of you guy's .just face it dreaming just dont cut it! ya ya you could stand there and wave your fist in the air but what is that gonna do ? your still wont hopp maybe one day the hopping god's will bless you .till then your gonna get hopped on dog sorry........................... :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

be out with new ride in 3 weeks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 6 2006, 09:07 PM~6517845
> *them fool's out there alway's wanna hopp but i never seen anything work except one time when i hopped my single against there double and my shit was dead . but the next week i did them dirty single took there double . but any way they havent showed us shit out here !  so it's better for every one if they stay in mesa  dont pass river veiw  because if you step a cylender pass country club you just might get hopped on. and for week's we have been wait'n i've called todd he said you guy's were no show's i've talked to chalio he could'nt get a hold of you guy's .just face it dreaming just dont cut it! ya ya you could stand there and wave your fist in the air but what is that gonna do ? your still wont hopp maybe one day the hopping god's will bless you .till then your gonna get hopped on dog sorry........................... :uh:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





SOMEBODY HAD TO SAY IT... :biggrin: 



SUP BIG ED?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 6 2006, 10:12 PM~6517887
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> SOMEBODY HAD TO SAY IT...  :biggrin:
> SUP BIG ED?
> *


what's up homie...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 6 2006, 10:12 PM~6517883
> * be out with new ride in 3 weeks
> *


to jump or what?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

OL'RITE HOMIE'S IM OUT CONGRATS ON THE "W" HOMIE MAYBE THAT WILL HELP THEM TO GET ON THE BALL ......... OR NOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LATER PEDRO'S.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 6 2006, 09:21 PM~6517948
> *what's up homie...
> *




Chillin...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

what it du in the 602....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 7 2006, 12:23 AM~6519069
> *what it du in the 602....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Qvo homie..  


Wassup M*I*KE... :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 6 2006, 09:07 PM~6517845
> *them fool's out there alway's wanna hopp but i never seen anything work except one time when i hopped my single against there double and my shit was dead . but the next week i did them dirty single took there double . but any way they havent showed us shit out here !  so it's better for every one if they stay in mesa  dont pass river veiw  because if you step a cylender pass country club you just might get hopped on. and for week's we have been wait'n i've called todd he said you guy's were no show's i've talked to chalio he could'nt get a hold of you guy's .just face it dreaming just dont cut it! ya ya you could stand there and wave your fist in the air but what is that gonna do ? your still wont hopp maybe one day the hopping god's will bless you .till then your gonna get hopped on dog sorry........................... :uh:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

whats good AZ hows everyone this morning?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 7 2006, 12:23 AM~6519069
> *what it du in the 602....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up ROLLERZ


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Nov 7 2006, 08:55 AM~6520383
> *:wave: whats up ROLLERZ
> *


what up brother i went and seen that 64 you would like it !!!!hit me up !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 7 2006, 07:05 AM~6520005
> *whats good AZ hows everyone this morning?
> *


what up! I'm doing good!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 7 2006, 12:23 AM~6519069
> *what it du in the 602....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: WHAT UP AZROLLER?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 09:30 AM~6520648
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP AZROLLER?
> *


chillen.... waiting to vote......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 6 2006, 08:46 PM~6517651
> *:0 What time saturday?  Where?
> *


How bout *SUNDAY* afternoon around 2 or 3??? Any suggestions on where?? You guys want to go to El Oso Park??? Somebody has already requested that I make green chile chicken enchildas, so I'll do that.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 7 2006, 09:39 AM~6520739
> *chillen.... waiting to vote......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



COOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2006, 09:39 AM~6520743
> *How bout SUNDAY afternoon around 2 or 3???  Any suggestions on where??  You guys want to go to El Oso Park???  Somebody has already requested that I make green chile chicken enchildas, so I'll  do that.....
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY AZROLLER
I SENT YOU A MESSAGE LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT IT..
DAMN COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2006, 09:39 AM~6520743
> *How bout SUNDAY afternoon around 2 or 3???  Any suggestions on where??  You guys want to go to El Oso Park???  Somebody has already requested that I make green chile chicken enchildas, so I'll  do that.....
> *



HEY GIRL I AM DOWN I WILL LET YOU KNOW BY FRIDAY WHAT I WILL BE BRINGING OK.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 01:37 PM~6514574
> *Here's my idea...since Saturday is Veterans Day, how bout we have a BBQ/kickback at the park???  The Street Life crew is down, anybody else???
> *


Can I come!!! I wanna go..hahahahaha


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Man just had a mind blowin experience!!!!
I was interviewing for a job today...we get to talkin about cars..then the guy says...
"Hey have you ever seen the movie corvette summer?"
I was like yeah!! 
He was like, "Cmon I wanna show you something!"

We walk to the back of his warehouse and there it is!!!

*THE FUCKING CORVETTE FROM CORVETTE SUMMER IN ALL ITS GLORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I couldn't believe there it was. Come to find out that the dudes company built this car in 78 when the movie came out! It was such a sight to see....right hand drive..flake...crazy front end...oh man what a treat.

Well just thought Id share this cool experience.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP RUBEN?
HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey Moni!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2006, 11:52 AM~6521615
> *hey Moni!
> *


WHAT UP JOHNNY?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 11:53 AM~6521620
> *WHAT UP JOHNNY?
> *


Tryin to stay busy....and stay positive.
How are things going for ya...I hope all is well.
Did you get a new lac yet?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HI JEN!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2006, 11:54 AM~6521627
> *Tryin to stay busy....and stay positive.
> How are things going for ya...I hope all is well.
> *



THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR!!  
THINGS ARE GOING GOOD HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup Ruben?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 7 2006, 08:39 AM~6520743
> *How bout SUNDAY afternoon around 2 or 3???  Any suggestions on where??  You guys want to go to El Oso Park???  Somebody has already requested that I make green chile chicken enchildas, so I'll  do that.....
> *


Sunday is no good for me......Cards vs Cowboys! Maybe later that day...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

So you gonna have a beer permit?









:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Big Tim's Linc :0 Last year


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 11:00 AM~6521270
> *HEY AZROLLER
> I SENT YOU A MESSAGE LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT IT..
> DAMN COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN :biggrin:
> *


nope!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2006, 11:40 AM~6521555
> *Man just had a mind blowin experience!!!!
> I was interviewing for a job today...we get to talkin about cars..then the guy says...
> "Hey have you ever seen the movie corvette summer?"
> ...



WTF???? :scrutinize:


DID YOU FORGET THIS IS LAYITLOW.COM? A LOWRIDER WEBSITE.... TAKE THAT CORVETTE SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE :uh:




















JST KIDDING FOOL... QVO JOHNNY? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 7 2006, 12:22 PM~6521838
> *nope!!!!
> *


 :angry: OK I WILL RESEND IT..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 7 2006, 12:25 PM~6521856
> *WTF????  :scrutinize:
> DID YOU FORGET THIS IS LAYITLOW.COM? A LOWRIDER WEBSITE....  TAKE THAT CORVETTE SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE :uh:
> JST KIDDING FOOL... QVO JOHNNY?  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


*jajajajajaja...pura mierda quey!
Corvette Summer=Dressed to Kill/Lifestyle lowriders.*


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 12:25 PM~6521858
> *:angry:  OK I WILL RESEND IT..
> *


got it !!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2006, 01:40 PM~6521555
> *Man just had a mind blowin experience!!!!
> I was interviewing for a job today...we get to talkin about cars..then the guy says...
> "Hey have you ever seen the movie corvette summer?"
> ...


WELL...........did u get the job or what? :biggrin: 
I'm looking for job in Phoenix as we speak.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2006, 12:27 PM~6521871
> *jajajajajaja...pura mierda quey!
> Corvette Summer=Dressed to Kill/Lifestyle lowriders.
> *



 I know fool... just messing with you...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 11:51 AM~6521613
> *WHAT UP RUBEN?
> HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING?
> *


Hey Moni... :wave:







FUCK WORK!! :angry:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 7 2006, 12:43 PM~6521945
> *WELL...........did u get the job or what? :biggrin:
> I'm looking for job in Phoenix as we speak.
> *


not sure yet....he said im in the definitely maybe pile!! whatever that means you know.
dude ws staring at me like he was waiting to see if I was gonna look away...you know like chekin my confidence....man thats such an old skool tactic.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 7 2006, 12:51 PM~6521982
> *Hey Moni... :wave:
> FUCK WORK!!   :angry:
> *



:biggrin: 

YOU CAN ALWAYS SAY FUCK WORK BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE THERE HUH :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

for you kidds that know what corvette that is 


you are awesome jhonny wish you could of got a few picks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 01:02 PM~6522043
> *:biggrin:
> 
> YOU CAN ALWAYS SAY FUCK WORK BUT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE THERE HUH :biggrin:
> *



AS LONG AS THEY KEEP PAYING ME GOOD... OR UNTIL I GET FIRED.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 7 2006, 01:30 PM~6522235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats the one!!!! jus for info..those are monza headlights! I got that first hand today.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WTF is Monza?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 7 2006, 03:24 PM~6522998
> *WTF is Monza?
> *


Monza is a little fucked car...hahahahahahaha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 7 2006, 03:20 PM~6522961
> *AS LONG AS THEY KEEP PAYING ME GOOD... OR UNTIL I GET FIRED....  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WELL HAVE A GOOD DAY AT WORK  I WILL POST YOU A LITTLE SOMETHING IN A WHILE OK..


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2006, 05:12 PM~6523235
> *:biggrin: WELL HAVE A GOOD DAY AT WORK   I WILL POST YOU A LITTLE SOMETHING IN A WHILE OK..
> *



where is my sister at??????????????????????


loooooook,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: ...............no more of this  ............u know


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 7 2006, 12:30 PM~6522235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PUCKER UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 








sorry, I just could not pass that up.....


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 7 2006, 12:01 PM~6521689
> *Sunday is no good for me......Cards vs Cowboys!  Maybe later that day...
> *


 Yeah I wanna BBQ, but I am going to the game on Sunday :biggrin: Go Cards :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What's up with a beer permit? :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:cheesy: what up AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 7 2006, 04:54 PM~6523614
> *where is my sister at??????????????????????
> loooooook,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: ...............no more of this  ............u know
> *



SORRY SIS I WAS HANDLING THAT SHIT I TOLD YOU ABOUT EARLIER..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SORRY RUBEN DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO POST THAT UP FOR YOU BUT YOU WILL HAVE IT IN THE MORNING OK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2006, 07:20 PM~6524493
> *:cheesy: what up AZ
> *




gato? :dunno:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

Isnt there a show or something on the 26th of this month??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Nov 7 2006, 08:31 PM~6524911
> *Isnt there a show or something on the 26th of this month??
> *




INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 7 2006, 08:45 PM~6524959
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC
> *


koo wheres it gonna be?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Simon GATO from Mesa


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Nov 7 2006, 08:50 PM~6524975
> *koo wheres it gonna be?
> *




:dunno:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

alright thx


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: whats up az !


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2006, 08:54 PM~6525006
> *Simon GATO from Mesa
> *




my bad.. thought this was OG GATO the tattoo artist


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey homies I need to know what is happening the rest of this month and next month...picnics or shows.

Thanks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thatz kool. Where is goin to be the picnic


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

i know its a lil late and maybe alot of people forgot about it already and to those people that were speaking there mind it was kewl i aint gonna cry or bitch cuz everyone has there own opinion , but now its my turn and hope u dont cry or bitch or take it to the ass . by the way if u dont know who this is im ivan from mesa. the reason y we hop everytime u guys cum to us or we go to u is to play we dont go to try to be the best we have fun doing this shit till people start running there mouths and say shit they shouldnt be saying. we dont want wins we want people having fun and kids lookn at what the cars do. ive done had my shares of cars, two or three of them in the past year ive pulled out diferent cars that ive gotten my wins in. but dont trip ill be out once again by feb. hopefully so if u want me u know where to come, riverview. hahaha maaaaan sum people dont understand that we do this as a hobby out here not to be winners, even though if we did win oh well nothing major . i just wanted to speak my mind hope no one took it the wrong way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 08:23 PM~6525174
> *i know its a lil late and maybe alot of people forgot about it already and to those people that were speaking there mind it was kewl i aint gonna cry or bitch cuz everyone has there own opinion , but now its my turn and hope u dont cry or bitch or take it to the ass . by the way if u dont know who this is im ivan from mesa. the reason y we hop everytime u guys cum to us or we go to u is to play we dont go to try to be the best we have fun doing this shit till people start running there mouths and say shit they shouldnt be saying. we dont want wins we want people having fun and kids lookn at what the cars do. ive done had my shares of cars, two or three of them in the past year ive pulled out diferent cars that ive gotten my wins in. but dont trip ill be out once again by feb. hopefully so if u want me u know where to come,  riverview. hahaha maaaaan sum people dont understand that we do this as a hobby out here not to be winners, even though if we did win oh well nothing major . i just wanted to speak my mind hope no one took it the wrong way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 7 2006, 05:18 PM~6524137
> *What's up with a beer permit? :dunno:
> *


beer permit = drinking without problems with the law


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 09:23 PM~6525174
> *i know its a lil late and maybe alot of people forgot about it already and to those people that were speaking there mind it was kewl i aint gonna cry or bitch cuz everyone has there own opinion , but now its my turn and hope u dont cry or bitch or take it to the ass . by the way if u dont know who this is im ivan from mesa. the reason y we hop everytime u guys cum to us or we go to u is to play we dont go to try to be the best we have fun doing this shit till people start running there mouths and say shit they shouldnt be saying. we dont want wins we want people having fun and kids lookn at what the cars do. ive done had my shares of cars, two or three of them in the past year ive pulled out diferent cars that ive gotten my wins in. but dont trip ill be out once again by feb. hopefully so if u want me u know where to come,  riverview. hahaha maaaaan sum people dont understand that we do this as a hobby out here not to be winners, even though if we did win oh well nothing major . i just wanted to speak my mind hope no one took it the wrong way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: MAN YHAT WAS A LONG SPEECH :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Q'vo perro itz the way we doit ke no


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP ROQE MAAAAAAN IT JUST HAD TO BE SAID IM TIRED OF PEOPLE TALKN SHIT BUT THEYLL BE QUIET IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS . KE ONDA GATO :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

what are you pulling out :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

87 CUTLASS PAINT , OSTRICH , NO MAJOR INCHES KEEPN IT STREET MAYBE CUM OUT WITH A BEATER UPPER LATER IN THE YEAR THATLL DO SUM BIGGER INCHES MAAAAN BUT I AINT TRYIN TO IMPRESS PEOPLE. IM JUST HAVING FUN U KNOW


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 09:23 PM~6525174
> *i know its a lil late and maybe alot of people forgot about it already and to those people that were speaking there mind it was kewl i aint gonna cry or bitch cuz everyone has there own opinion , but now its my turn and hope u dont cry or bitch or take it to the ass . by the way if u dont know who this is im ivan from mesa. the reason y we hop everytime u guys cum to us or we go to u is to play we dont go to try to be the best we have fun doing this shit till people start running there mouths and say shit they shouldnt be saying. we dont want wins we want people having fun and kids lookn at what the cars do. ive done had my shares of cars, two or three of them in the past year ive pulled out diferent cars that ive gotten my wins in. but dont trip ill be out once again by feb. hopefully so if u want me u know where to come,  riverview. hahaha maaaaan sum people dont understand that we do this as a hobby out here not to be winners, even though if we did win oh well nothing major . i just wanted to speak my mind hope no one took it the wrong way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IVAN WHOS IVAN :dunno: :dunno: 


















JUST PLAYIN GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

KE ONDA JOTO WHAT U DOIN?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 09:23 PM~6525174
> *i know its a lil late and maybe alot of people forgot about it already and to those people that were speaking there mind it was kewl i aint gonna cry or bitch cuz everyone has there own opinion , but now its my turn and hope u dont cry or bitch or take it to the ass . by the way if u dont know who this is im ivan from mesa. the reason y we hop everytime u guys cum to us or we go to u is to play we dont go to try to be the best we have fun doing this shit till people start running there mouths and say shit they shouldnt be saying. we dont want wins we want people having fun and kids lookn at what the cars do. ive done had my shares of cars, two or three of them in the past year ive pulled out diferent cars that ive gotten my wins in. but dont trip ill be out once again by feb. hopefully so if u want me u know where to come,  riverview. hahaha maaaaan sum people dont understand that we do this as a hobby out here not to be winners, even though if we did win oh well nothing major . i just wanted to speak my mind hope no one took it the wrong way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 09:54 PM~6525372
> *KE ONDA JOTO WHAT U DOIN?
> *


NOTHING JUST CHILLIN TONIGHT...WAZ UP W/YOU HOMIE??


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 10:23 PM~6525174
> *i know its a lil late and maybe alot of people forgot about it already and to those people that were speaking there mind it was kewl i aint gonna cry or bitch cuz everyone has there own opinion , but now its my turn and hope u dont cry or bitch or take it to the ass . by the way if u dont know who this is im ivan from mesa. the reason y we hop everytime u guys cum to us or we go to u is to play we dont go to try to be the best we have fun doing this shit till people start running there mouths and say shit they shouldnt be saying. we dont want wins we want people having fun and kids lookn at what the cars do. ive done had my shares of cars, two or three of them in the past year ive pulled out diferent cars that ive gotten my wins in. but dont trip ill be out once again by feb. hopefully so if u want me u know where to come,  riverview. hahaha maaaaan sum people dont understand that we do this as a hobby out here not to be winners, even though if we did win oh well nothing major . i just wanted to speak my mind hope no one took it the wrong way  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S COOL AND ALL BUT HOMIE I DO IT AS A HOBBY TO BUT I DO IT TO WIN AND YOU KNOW WHAT I LIKE TO WIN IT MAKE'S MY HOBBY THAT MUCH BETTER ! IT'S COOL TO MY KID'S LOVE TO SEE ME (FRANK'S, STREET LIFE, LOCO'S ) OUT HERE DOING IT EVERY WEEKEND .WE DONT DO IT TO LOSE WE PUSH ARE CAR'S TO WIN! THAT'S WHY WE GO OUT OF TOWN THAT'S WHY WE STAY LATE HOUR'S AT THE SHOP'S THAT'S WE LOVE THIS SHIT THAT'S WHAT MOTAVATE'S US TO DO WHAT WE DO! IT'S COOL FOR PEOPLE TO "HAVE FUN" AND KID'S LOOK'N BUT AT THSAME TIME THEM SAME KID'S SAY YOUR CAR DOING THE DAMN THING !!!! NOT MAYBE NEXT TIME WE WILL WIN! IVE BEEN IN THIS GAME FOR 25 YEAR'S HOMIE THAT'S COOL YOU HAD YOUR LITTLE SHARE OF CAR'S IVAN WHY DO YOU BUILD CAR'S TO COMPETE ? OR YOU DONT GO TO SHOW'S? NOW GETTING BACK TO THE SUBJECT IT'S COOL TO HAVE A HOBBY MIJO BUT IT'S BETTER TO HAVE YOUR HOBBY BE RECOGNIZED HUH! YA I SPEAK WHAT I FILL AND OBIVIOUSLY SOME ON IS CRY'N OH NO SORRY DOG THAT'S YOUR OPINION......................OH THIS IS BIG ED THAT HOPP'S EVERY CHANCE I GET BECAUSE THAT'S MY HOBBY DOG.... BUT I UNDERSTEND SOME ONE HAS TO STICK UP FOR THOSE GUY'S GOOD LOOK'N DOG!!!!!!!!!!! CALL WHEN YOU WANNA HOPP FOR REAL......................................................
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

NADA JUST KICKN IT GOIN THREW SUM SHIT SO NUTHN THAT SPECIAL SO WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND NADA KE ASER


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

ITS KEWL BIG ED I RESPECT THAT U TALK AND SAY WHAT U GOTTA SAY. BUT SUM PEOPLE SAY SHIT WHEN THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT OR SAY THEY ARE BUT HAVENT SEEN SHIT BUT YEA ILL HIT U UP WHEN IM READY ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE WIN OR LOOSE TO ME IT AINT SHIT . THATS KEWL I AINT BEEN IN THIS THAT LONG BUT IVE HAD MY FUN AND I GET MY RESPECTS FROM CERTAIN PEOPLE BUT ITLL TAKE SUM TIME FOR ME TO BE UP THERE WITH THE TOP DOGGS RIGHT?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZROLLER?
HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

just heading to the gym


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

MAAAAAAN WHEN U CUMN OUT WITH THE NEW TOY ROGUE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 7 2006, 10:15 PM~6525515
> *just heading to the gym
> *


COOL!!
DID YOU GET MY PM


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 11:07 PM~6525461
> *ITS KEWL BIG ED I RESPECT THAT U TALK AND SAY WHAT U GOTTA SAY. BUT SUM PEOPLE SAY SHIT WHEN THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR OUT OR SAY THEY ARE BUT HAVENT SEEN SHIT BUT YEA ILL HIT U UP WHEN IM READY ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE WIN OR LOOSE TO ME IT AINT SHIT . THATS KEWL I AINT BEEN IN THIS THAT LONG BUT IVE HAD MY FUN AND I GET MY RESPECTS FROM CERTAIN PEOPLE BUT ITLL TAKE SUM TIME FOR ME TO BE UP THERE WITH THE TOP DOGGS RIGHT?
> *


NO DISRESPECT IVAN TU SABES CARNAL THOSE WORD'S WERNT MENT FOR YOU CARNAL THE CAT THAT THEY WERE DERECTED TO EL SE SABES HOMIE NO DISRESPECT HOMIE....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo Ivan my kochinero is goin to be ready next week


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'll be out their,hitting back bumper,coming out with a ls,in a couple of weeks, and it drives,fuck the trailer shit :biggrin:

backyard az


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 7 2006, 11:35 PM~6525660
> *i'll be out their,hitting back bumper,coming out with a ls,in a couple of weeks, and it drives,fuck the trailer shit  :biggrin:
> 
> backyard az
> *


 HELL YA THAT'S COOL S/P OR D/P YA FUCK THE TRAILER IF IT'S STREET IT BETTER DRIVE QUE NO I JUST DROVE MY S/P TO GO BUY SOME OPTIMO'S . :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

s/p homie, be out soon,blazed the fuck out


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 7 2006, 11:48 PM~6525740
> *s/p homie, be out soon,blazed the fuck out
> *


COOL DOG SEE YOU THEN! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*DAMN I LOVE THIS TOPIC, ALL DRAMA 24/7* :biggrin: J/K
WHAT UP ED, IVAN, OG PLAYER???


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

wheres a good place in az near phoenix to get airbag install


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

i just checked out this airbag video and cats were hoppin like 70 inches with airbags i got to know what kind of kit i need for that


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Nov 7 2006, 11:50 PM~6525763
> *DAMN I LOVE THIS TOPIC, ALL DRAMA 24/7  :biggrin: J/K
> WHAT UP ED, IVAN, OG PLAYER???
> *


IT WAS TIME TO MAKE IT INTRESTING NA J/K YOUR CAMRA IS BLINDING ME :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 7 2006, 10:56 PM~6525807
> *IT WAS TIME TO MAKE IT INTRESTING NA J/K YOUR CAMRA IS BLINDING ME :biggrin:
> *


IT'S SUPPOSE TO HYPNOTIZE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THE MOVIE "CARS" CAME OUT... :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: OG PLAYER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE YOU GO HOPE YOUR DAY GOES BY FASTER TODAY.. :biggrin: 
DON'T WORK TO HARD


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 8 2006, 06:25 AM~6526608
> *:wave:  OG PLAYER
> *



:biggrin: WHAT'S UP ARIZA70?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 7 2006, 10:16 PM~6525521
> *MAAAAAAN WHEN U CUMN OUT WITH THE NEW TOY ROGUE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


 :biggrin: REAL SOON DOG,REAL SOON


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Gd morning AZ!! how is every1?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 8 2006, 08:10 AM~6526912
> *Gd morning AZ!! how is every1?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry(I'm really not) but this show isn't going to happen this year.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 01:20 AM~6526132
> * THE MOVIE "CARS" CAME OUT... :cheesy:
> *



Man I've had that shit forever, lol.

Good morning everybody! I'm at work and sick still.

So is Oso Park gonna go down? I'll be there if it does cause I live down the street, like walking distance, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

are you serious aabout tha show


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 8 2006, 10:08 AM~6527249
> *are you serious aabout tha show
> *



That shit aint gonna happen, still no date and it already November.


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

im just an optimist


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

check this shit out tell me if ya'll like it


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ'rs! Anything happening this weekend?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 8 2006, 09:22 AM~6527370
> *im just an optimist
> *


you need to change to a REALIST. Because realisticly, that shit ain't going to happen.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 8 2006, 09:45 AM~6527519
> *you need to change to a REALIST. Because realisticly, that shit ain't going to happen.
> *



:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 8 2006, 06:27 AM~6526613
> *HERE YOU GO HOPE YOUR DAY GOES BY FASTER TODAY.. :biggrin:
> DON'T WORK TO HARD
> 
> ...



I'M AT HOME TODAY... SO IT'S ALL GOOD... THANK YOU MONI...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 11:07 AM~6527729
> *I'M AT HOME TODAY... SO IT'S ALL GOOD...*


Son of a bitch!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*



Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 7 2006, 09:28 PM~6525202-->



beer permit

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes you about 26????? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Nov 7 2006, 10:12 PM~6525485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the funniest shit I've read! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 10:23 AM~6527851
> *Son of a bitch!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 10:27 AM~6527879
> *
> Already taken care of....for Holiday Park (the park not the school) 67th Ave & Campbell....Sunday about 2 ish???
> So that makes you about 26?????  :biggrin:
> ...


*



:biggrin:*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 11:27 AM~6527879
> *
> Already taken care of....for Holiday Park (the park not the school) 67th Ave & Campbell....Sunday about 2 ish???
> *


*


First off what up jen?

Sencond of all, what the fuck happened to Oso Park? ahhhhh holiday park is down the street too, lol.*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 10:46 AM~6528028
> *First off what up jen?
> Good morning Sunshine!
> Sencond of all, what the fuck happened to Oso Park? ahhhhh holiday park is down the street too, lol.
> *


Supposedly some soccer game crap.....that's what the Park & Rec said..... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 11:51 AM~6528053
> *Supposedly some soccer game crap.....that's what the Park & Rec said..... :biggrin:
> *



Man fuck the soccer game! lol. I was hopping for it to be at Oso though cause there's some fool thats a lil bitch and lives down the street, and im sure if he seen people there he would roll through and I would have fucked him the fuck up! hehehehehe... again for the 3rd time, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 10:53 AM~6528075
> *Man fuck the soccer game! lol. I was hopping for it to be at Oso though cause there's some fool thats a lil bitch and lives down the street, and im sure if he seen people there he would roll through and I would have fucked him the fuck up! hehehehehe... again for the 3rd time, lol.
> *



:uh: FOOL YOU AIN'T FUCKIN NOBODY UP! :buttkick: 



J/K FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 12:00 PM~6528122
> *:uh:  FOOL YOU AIN'T FUCKIN NOBODY UP! :buttkick:
> J/K FOOL...  :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahahaha... wanna bet? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 11:12 AM~6528206
> *Hahahahahahaha... wanna bet?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Hell I know some muthafuckas that NEED a lil ass whoopin...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 12:30 PM~6528372
> *:biggrin:  Hell I know some muthafuckas that NEED a lil ass whoopin...
> *



When and where? gimme a name or better yet point em out. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 8 2006, 09:10 AM~6526912
> *Gd morning AZ!! how is every1?
> 
> 
> ...


november what ol' jhonny is full of shit! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Nov 7 2006, 10:54 PM~6525784
> *wheres a good place in az near phoenix to get airbag install
> *




i'd would try to call Manics 623 435 0222


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 11:27 AM~6527879
> *
> Already taken care of....for Holiday Park (the park not the school) 67th Ave & Campbell....Sunday about 2 ish???
> So that makes you about 26?????  :biggrin:
> ...


*no 36 *


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

how come there are never any details on this show 

i need to show my bikes other then lowrider mag shows


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

alright tha shit aint finna happen


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

The front end on my monte is off already chalio should be done by next week sometime.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

seems that way with the mov super show

Streetbeat is having an open house Nov 16th with the Good Guys (hotrods)

everyone is welcome to come and check out my warehouse i have been cleaning like crazy getting it ready


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 11:33 AM~6528394
> *When and where? gimme a name or better yet point em out.  :biggrin:
> *



Nah they'll get theirs eventually homie... Karma is a BITCH... and haters are gonna HATE... :biggrin:

FUCKIT let them...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 11:42 AM~6528453
> *The front end on my monte is off already chalio should be done by next week sometime.
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 11:36 AM~6528411
> *no 36
> *


You know I'm just messin with ya. :biggrin: 





Damn, it's been super busy here today!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I LIKE THAT KNIGHTSTALKER IT'S NOT A HOBBY IT'S A WAY OF LIFE SEE THAT'S MY POINT TO SOME OF THESE YOUNGER CAT'S.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 12:53 PM~6528533
> *You know I'm just messin with ya. :biggrin:
> Damn, it's been super busy here today!!
> *


SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN YOU SHAKE CAGE'S J/K. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 11:56 AM~6528545
> *SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN YOU SHAKE CAGE'S J/K. :biggrin:
> *


LOL....who me??? :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

check this out homieslet me know what you think


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 11:54 AM~6528538
> *I LIKE THAT KNIGHTSTALKER IT'S NOT A HOBBY IT'S A WAY OF LIFE SEE THAT'S MY POINT TO SOME OF THESE YOUNGER CAT'S.
> *



HOMIE... I'M ONLY 24... BEEN AROUND LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS A LIL KID GROWING UP IN EAST LOS.. MOVED TO AZ AND STILL AROUND IT... I MEMBER SAVIN UP MY LUNCH MONEY TO GO BUY A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE... I AIN'T LIKE SOME OF THESE FOOLS OUT THERE WITH NO LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE OR THE HISTORY AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING... THOSE CLOSEST TO ME KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR THIS SHIT... IT AIN'T ABOUT A TROPHY.. IT AIN'T ABOUT BLING... ITS ABOUT *HEART* ...  


I GOT BIG PLANS FOR MYSELF IN THE WORKS... SOON, for me.. ITS GONNA BE ABOUT MORE THAN JUST TAKING PICTURES


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 01:12 PM~6528603
> *HOMIE... I'M ONLY 24... BEEN AROUND LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS A LIL KID GROWING UP IN EAST LOS.. MOVED TO AZ AND STILL AROUND IT... I MEMBER SAVIN UP MY LUNCH MONEY TO GO BUY A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE... I AIN'T LIKE SOME OF THESE FOOLS OUT THERE WITH NO LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE OR THE HISTORY AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING... THOSE CLOSEST TO ME KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR THIS SHIT... IT AIN'T ABOUT A TROPHY.. IT AIN'T ABOUT BLING... ITS ABOUT HEART ...
> I GOT BIG PLANS FOR MYSELF IN THE WORKS... SOON, for me..  ITS GONNA BE ABOUT MORE THAN JUST TAKING PICTURES
> *


COOL DOG GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 12:24 PM~6528675
> *COOL DOG GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE...



OH AND FOR THOSE THAT MIGHT GET IT TWISTED? I'VE HAD CARS... JUST TOOK A LIL TIME OFF WHEN MY OLD LAC GOT WRECKED... BUT I'M STILL HERE... AND SOON ENOUGH MY CAR WILL BUST OUT...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 02:12 PM~6528603
> *HOMIE... I'M ONLY 24... BEEN AROUND LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS A LIL KID GROWING UP IN EAST LOS.. MOVED TO AZ AND STILL AROUND IT... I MEMBER SAVIN UP MY LUNCH MONEY TO GO BUY A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE... I AIN'T LIKE SOME OF THESE FOOLS OUT THERE WITH NO LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE OR THE HISTORY AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING... THOSE CLOSEST TO ME KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR THIS SHIT... IT AIN'T ABOUT A TROPHY.. IT AIN'T ABOUT BLING... ITS ABOUT HEART ...
> I GOT BIG PLANS FOR MYSELF IN THE WORKS... SOON, for me..  ITS GONNA BE ABOUT MORE THAN JUST TAKING PICTURES
> *


You're a kid, what do you know :biggrin: 
j/k homie..........I agree. Lowriding is in my blood, with or without a lowrider.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 8 2006, 12:52 PM~6528839
> *You're a kid, what do you know  :biggrin:
> j/k homie..........I agree. Lowriding is in my blood, with or without a lowrider.
> *



:0 I might be young but that just means more time to learn and appreciate our lifestyle...


:biggrin: That's whats funny to me... this ain't no hobby... my life would be boring without lowriding in it... doesn't matter if its snappin pics or chillin at the park.. or even just bullshittin u on here...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 8 2006, 11:05 AM~6528567
> *check this out homieslet me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...


Homie its alright, a little too wanna be gansta.......but what would I know about that?  

What are you tryingh to show us? A CD cover? what? Who is this guy? Is it you?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 01:09 PM~6528974
> *:0  I might be young but that just means more time to learn and appreciate our lifestyle...
> :biggrin:  That's whats funny to me... this ain't no hobby... my life would be boring without lowriding in it... doesn't matter if its snappin pics or chillin at the park.. or even just bullshittin u on here...
> *



oh and i agree with your signature too trudawg


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 11:39 AM~6528763
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS HOMIE...
> OH AND FOR THOSE THAT MIGHT GET IT TWISTED? I'VE HAD CARS... JUST TOOK A LIL TIME OFF WHEN MY OLD LAC GOT WRECKED... BUT I'M STILL HERE... AND SOON ENOUGH MY CAR WILL BUST OUT...
> *


Fuck that! Meathead!!! You are too quick to explain yourself, if someone does not get it......FUCK 'EM!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 03:09 PM~6528974
> *:0  I might be young but that just means more time to learn and appreciate our lifestyle...
> :biggrin:  That's whats funny to me... this ain't no hobby... my life would be boring without lowriding in it... doesn't matter if its snappin pics or chillin at the park.. or even just bullshittin u on here...
> *


I hear that, but I'm tellin you ridin shotgun is gettin old. I gotta get my shit on the road :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 8 2006, 01:10 PM~6528986
> *Homie its alright,  a little too wanna be gansta  .......but what would I know about that?
> 
> What are you tryingh to show us?  A CD cover?  what?  Who is this guy?  Is it you?
> *



:biggrin: wassup meathead? :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 12:16 PM~6529039
> *:biggrin:  wassup meathead? :wave:
> *


Q-vo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 8 2006, 01:13 PM~6529013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you on that...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 01:12 PM~6528603
> *HOMIE... I'M ONLY 24... BEEN AROUND LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS A LIL KID GROWING UP IN EAST LOS.. MOVED TO AZ AND STILL AROUND IT... I MEMBER SAVIN UP MY LUNCH MONEY TO GO BUY A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE... I AIN'T LIKE SOME OF THESE FOOLS OUT THERE WITH NO LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE OR THE HISTORY AND CULTURE OF LOWRIDING... THOSE CLOSEST TO ME KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR THIS SHIT... IT AIN'T ABOUT A TROPHY.. IT AIN'T ABOUT BLING... ITS ABOUT HEART ... *



Im the same way, just ask johnny and cisco, I was that 15 year old kid with a 80 Monte Carlo on switches. I grew up living the lifestyle, best thing of it is that I paid for all my shit never had mommy and daddy help me out.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Art?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 01:36 PM~6529213
> *Im the same way, just ask johnny and cisco, I was that 15 year old kid with a 80 Monte Carlo on switches. I grew up living the lifestyle, best thing of it is that I paid for all my shit never had mommy and daddy help me out.
> *



ORALE... BUT WHO'S CISCO? :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: i had my first car when i was 13 years,64 impala ss clean as fuck


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 02:39 PM~6529252
> *ORALE... BUT WHO'S CISCO? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha... no mames, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazed out+Nov 8 2006, 01:40 PM~6529253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: What? :guns::


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I had a Honda Spree when I was 15, but tweaked the throttle and got it up to like 50mph, with a radio and some speakers
LOL..........My kids however will be riding when they turn 14


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 8 2006, 01:49 PM~6529343
> *Well I had a Honda Spree when I was 15, but tweaked the throttle and got it up to like 50mph, with a radio and some speakers
> LOL..........My kids however will be riding when they turn 14
> *



:thumbsup: Start em of young! I got a lot of homies that'll start them out with the lowrider bikes then move up... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 03:57 PM~6529408
> *:thumbsup:  Start em of young! I got a lot of homies that'll start them out with the lowrider bikes then move up...  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 8 2006, 02:49 PM~6529343
> *Well I had a Honda Spree when I was 15, but tweaked the throttle and got it up to like 50mph.*


I still like my honda's too bro. :0  , but lowriding is something that I've always been into.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 04:35 PM~6529601
> *I still like my honda's too bro.  :0   , but lowriding is something that I've always been into.
> *


I've moved up to Suzuki's, but I'll always have a lolo :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2006, 02:34 PM~6529596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 12:37 PM~6529227
> *What up Art?
> *



Not too much.....Are you working hard today?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 8 2006, 04:01 PM~6529800
> *Not too much.....Are you working hard today?
> *



Fuck no bro I got a fever and im just draging along, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

4 people in here just chillin not stirring shit up, what the fuck? lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP RUBEN AND HECTOR? :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 8 2006, 04:41 PM~6530145
> *WHAT UP RUBEN AND HECTOR? :wave:
> *



Sup moni? how you been?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:55 PM~6530284
> *Sup moni? how you been?
> *


ALRIGHT AND YOU ARE YOU FEELING ANY BETTER?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 8 2006, 04:57 PM~6530303
> *ALRIGHT AND YOU ARE YOU FEELING ANY BETTER?
> *



Fuck no im at work with a headache and a fever, I wasnt gonna come in but I figured I'll just milk it, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

SCTB... what up fred! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: i'm fucking sick too :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 8 2006, 05:11 PM~6530413
> *:wave: i'm fucking sick too :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Foreal it sucks ass. :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sick here too... anyone got any recommendations for medicine??

:cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 8 2006, 06:16 PM~6531172
> *  Sick here too... anyone got any recommendations for medicine??
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Nope i think we're gonna die


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 8 2006, 04:41 PM~6530145
> *WHAT UP RUBEN AND HECTOR? :wave:
> *


hope u r feeling better


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 8 2006, 11:35 AM~6528407
> *i'd would try to call Manics  623 435 0222
> *


I WOULD ACTUALLY CALL STREETLIFE THAT'S JUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> *
> 
> Look what you started!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin: WHAT I DO :dunno: :roflmao:*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Nov 8 2006, 07:10 PM~6531555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

doe doe all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

dodie land all day homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 09:44 PM~6532479
> *                       doe doe all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 8 2006, 10:51 PM~6532517
> *dodie land all day homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOME OF THAT PURP POWER AND SOME WHITE RINO YESSSSSSIR..........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 8 2006, 09:58 PM~6532568
> *SOME OF THAT PURP POWER AND SOME WHITE RINO YESSSSSSIR..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

hell ya,blue berry and bubble gum


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 08:47 AM~6533962
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


whatchu doing up so early :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I HAD TO TAKE MY DAUGHTER TO SCHOOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 8 2006, 10:27 AM~6527879
> *
> Already taken care of....for Holiday Park (the park not the school) 67th Ave & Campbell....Sunday about 2 ish???
> *


*

GIRL I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: 
YOU SAID YOU WERE BRINGING ENCHILADAS SO I WILL BRING THE RICE *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 09:15 AM~6534071
> *GIRL I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> YOU SAID YOU WERE BRINGING ENCHILADAS SO I WILL BRING THE RICE
> *


I will bring Frye Bread and beans :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos dias AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll bring a microwave cause I dont cook, lol. :biggrin: 

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 08:51 AM~6534473
> *I'll bring a microwave cause I dont cook, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....
> *


TELL YOUR LADY TO COOK SOMETHING FOR YOU??  

OOOPS FORGOT I MENT YOUR MAN :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 11:11 AM~6534595
> *TELL YOUR LADY TO COOK SOMETHING FOR YOU??
> 
> OOOPS FORGOT I MENT YOUR MAN :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 9 2006, 09:15 AM~6534622
> *:0  :0
> *



:biggrin:  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 10:11 AM~6534595
> *TELL YOUR LADY TO COOK SOMETHING FOR YOU??
> 
> OOOPS FORGOT I MENT YOUR MAN :biggrin:
> *



Shit I'll get somebody to take something,  . :0 

hahahahahaha...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys I have a set off all chrome 13X7 knock offs with tyres. That a custmer does not want them after all. They are new out of the box only for mounting tyres. $400.00 Call me if intrested 623.435.0222


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 09:31 AM~6534735
> *Shit I'll get somebody to take something,   .  :0
> 
> hahahahahaha...
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I HE'LL TAKE YOU ALRIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






















J/K DON'T CRY HOMIE...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 10:49 AM~6534858
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I HE'LL TAKE YOU ALRIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K DON'T CRY HOMIE...
> *



Hahahahaha... i dont cry moni, lol. I'll tell you what I am doing though, I'm shivering my ass off cause I just got a fever again, son of a bitch!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sup ruben!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:01 AM~6534941
> *Hahahahaha... i dont cry moni, lol. I'll tell you what I am doing though, I'm shivering my ass off cause I just got a fever again, son of a bitch!
> *


AWW POOR BABY!!!  PM TIME


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY RUBEN HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin: 
ARE YOU GOING TO THE PARK SUNDAY?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 11:11 AM~6535379
> *sup ruben!!
> *



Qvo homie...  


Wassappenin AZ :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bout time theres some ppl in here.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

What's up homies??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SUP WEDO NEEDS SOME FLICKS OF THE REGAL...DOING A MODEL JUST LIKE IT!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2006, 11:44 AM~6535520
> *SUP WEDO NEEDS SOME FLICKS OF THE REGAL...DOING A MODEL JUST LIKE IT!
> *


I got some homie, stop by the shop.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Nov 9 2006, 12:48 PM~6535535
> *I got some homie, stop by the shop.
> *


10-4 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 11:24 AM~6535446
> *HEY RUBEN HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> ARE YOU GOING TO THE PARK SUNDAY?
> *



Hi Moni... :wave:

I dunno yet about sunday... :dunno:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2006, 11:56 AM~6535607
> *Hi Moni...  :wave:
> 
> I dunno yet about sunday... :dunno:
> *


you're going fucker....you're cookin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Nov 9 2006, 11:58 AM~6535619
> *you're going fucker....you're cookin!! :biggrin:
> *



Nah uh.. Ray is the cook! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2006, 11:44 AM~6535520
> *SUP WEDO NEEDS SOME FLICKS OF THE REGAL...DOING A MODEL JUST LIKE IT!
> *


hey bro...call me @602-760-6969


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 01:34 PM~6535849
> *hey bro...call me @602-760-6969
> *


WILL DO AFTER WORK


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2006, 12:35 PM~6535852
> *WILL DO AFTER WORK
> *


yeah bro...i really need to rap with you. i wanna make you famous!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY JEN!!!!!!!!! NICE TALKIN WITH YA ON THE PHONE!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

HE STILL BUILDS MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 01:36 PM~6535853
> *yeah bro...i really need to rap with you. i wanna make you famous!
> *


ORALE BILLY THE KID :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2006, 11:56 AM~6535607
> *Hi Moni...  :wave:
> 
> I dunno yet about sunday... :dunno:
> *


WELL I HOPE YOU GUYS COME OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Johnny i got that cd for you just stop by the house cousin.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 01:05 PM~6536003
> *Hey Johnny i got that cd for you just stop by the house cousin.
> *


Hey little cuz..I really need that bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are already workin on the new dvd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 02:11 PM~6536037
> *Hey little cuz..I really need that bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We are already workin on the new dvd!!!!!!!!!
> *


let me know whenever you wanna stop by. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 12:47 PM~6535900
> *WELL I HOPE YOU GUYS COME OUT!! :biggrin:
> *



WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS... GOTTA GET OVER THE FLU FIRST


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2006, 01:38 PM~6536198
> *WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS... GOTTA GET OVER THE FLU FIRST
> *


Oye guey...un tragito de presidente se cura todo! A veces necesitas mas de un tragito.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 02:40 PM~6536212
> *Oye guey...un tragito de presidente se cura todo! A veces necesitas mas de un tragito.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm gonna swig the bottle of cazadores i have at home when i get there. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 01:47 PM~6536255
> *I'm gonna swig the bottle of cazadores i have at home when i get there.  :biggrin:
> *


im a swing by rubens and donkey punch him until he feels better!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Nov 9 2006, 01:40 PM~6536212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2006, 03:09 PM~6536346
> *:cheesy:
> SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!  :biggrin:
> *



Fa'sho


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 02:55 PM~6536293
> *im a swing by rubens and donkey punch him until he feels better!
> *



Hahahahaha... Ruben, Johnny said he was gonna do you like a 12 year old alter boy, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 01:55 PM~6536293
> *im a swing by rubens and donkey punch him until he feels better!
> *



:nono: :twak: :guns:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 02:24 PM~6536424
> *Hahahahaha... Ruben, Johnny said he was gonna do you like a 12 year old alter boy, lol.
> *


Ok ruben we wont bring up the hotel in san diego...we will keep that one our secret..hashahahahahaha



im jus playin!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 03:36 PM~6536499
> *Ok ruben we wont bring up the hotel in san diego...we will keep that one our secret..hashahahahahaha
> in yus playin!!
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 02:24 PM~6536424
> *Hahahahaha... Ruben, Johnny said he was gonna do you like a 12 year old alter boy, lol.
> *



:nono:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2006, 02:36 PM~6536499
> *Ok ruben we wont bring up the hotel in san diego...we will keep that one our secret..hashahahahahaha
> im jus playin!!
> *



:uh: ***... :barf:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2006, 03:01 PM~6536714
> *:uh: ***...  :barf:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

No more gayness.....this is supposed to be about lowriding!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

too much time in jail, "no more lock doors, gracias!" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Nov 9 2006, 03:03 PM~6536738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: "I'm bilingual... there's a difference" :twak:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> HE'S KIDDING....
> i know, i'm just giving you a hard time!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> > HE'S KIDDING....
> > i know, i'm just giving you a hard time!!!!
> 
> 
> don't say HARD, they might get excited.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 9 2006, 04:31 PM~6537389
> *HE'S KIDDING....
> i know, i'm just giving you a hard time!!!!
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 07:36 PM~6538148
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 9 2006, 07:03 PM~6538273
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY SIS WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hola pinches! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 9 2006, 04:57 PM~6537572
> *don't say HARD, they might get excited.
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 9 2006, 04:57 PM~6537572
> *don't say HARD, they might get excited.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Art Buck, Knightstalker, Rascal King, OGPLAYER :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 9 2006, 06:36 PM~6538148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup meathead? :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up errbody


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 9 2006, 09:26 PM~6539059
> *Art Buck, Knightstalker, Rascal King, OGPLAYER :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 9 2006, 09:30 PM~6539087
> *What up errbody
> *



Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2006, 10:14 PM~6539448
> *GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

4:33 AM


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 9 2006, 09:41 AM~6534804
> *Hey guys I have a set off all chrome 13X7 knock offs with tyres. That a custmer does not want them after all. They are new out of the box only for mounting tyres. $400.00 Call me if intrested 623.435.0222
> *


There gone, they went quick Thanks...........................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!

look what I rode to work this morning, 05 hayabusa :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone going to the Sunday cruise/ show n shine at six shooters in Tempe. Just heard about it on Mega 104.3.


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2006, 08:54 AM~6541262
> *Good morning!
> 
> look what I rode to work this morning, 05 hayabusa  :biggrin:
> ...


 that will make the ride to work fun..................


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> Good morning!
> 
> look what I rode to work this morning, 05 hayabusa :biggrin:
> 
> How many mph will that do :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Nov 10 2006, 10:58 AM~6541609
> *that will make the ride to work fun..................
> *



Yeah it does, i like my 600 better though cause its lighter and i can toss it around and pop up the front like nothing, lol. The hayabusa you gotta respect more :biggrin: . Fuckin 1.3 liter bike is no joke, this is the fastest production bike in the world! :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> > Good morning!
> >
> > look what I rode to work this morning, 05 hayabusa :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2006, 10:10 AM~6541678
> *supposably 220  :0 , the fastest ive gone on my 600 is 184mph  :0
> *


damn :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 10 2006, 11:19 AM~6541730
> *:0
> damn  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Yep, lol.


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

it's friday im at workl and im high as fuck good morining Phoeniquera


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 11:36 AM~6541802
> *it's friday im at workl and im high as fuck good morining Phoeniquera
> *



Everybody give this man a round of applause for being high at work.
/sarcasm


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

sarcasm will get you every where in life but it wont bring down my high hahaha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

BUBBZ! :biggrin: what up? what up jen?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 11:39 AM~6541813
> *sarcasm will get you every where in life but it wont bring down my high hahaha
> *



Whatever you say. :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

i aint here to start no drama homie i jsut wanted to say wudd up to err one 

in AZ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Hector? Quit harrassing the high, LOL!! 

Holy shit, is that BUBBZ????? Hey woman, hows it going??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 11:44 AM~6541841
> *i aint here to start no drama homie i jsut wanted to say wudd up to err one
> 
> in AZ
> *



Dont get it twisted bro, if you haven't noticed im one of the shit talkers on here and its all fun and games s dont take shit to the heart.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2006, 11:46 AM~6541861
> *What's up Hector?  Quit harrassing the high, LOL!!
> *



Hahahahaha... I'm obviously feelin better this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

never take it to tha heart :biggrin: whats tha happs for tha weekend


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man+Nov 10 2006, 10:44 AM~6541841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's about damn time you feel better! I hate being sick, its so miserable!!!


I feel like drinkin some beer today! :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

tequila is good to for a friday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 11:50 AM~6541890
> *never take it to tha heart :biggrin: whats tha happs for tha weekend
> *



Picnic on sunday... where at again jen? lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 10:50 AM~6541890
> *never take it to tha heart :biggrin: whats tha happs for tha weekend
> *


We're having a BBQ at Holiday Park 67th, between Indian School and Camelback on Sunday about 2ish....and since your new on here, we're gonna let you BBQ!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2006, 11:52 AM~6541900
> *It's about damn time you feel better!  I hate being sick, its so miserable!!!
> I feel like drinkin some beer today! :biggrin:
> *



I drank a lot of beer last night at my cousins, I think thats why I feel better, lol. and I took a few swigs of the cazadores.


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

homies i work in a college computer lab helping people wiht their graphic design projects im tha last homie to trip on tha net im jsut saying its a good day tha only place i know where i can watch OG rider dvd on tha clock


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 10:53 AM~6541904
> *tequila is good EVERYDAY!!
> *


Now that's what I'm talkin about! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2006, 11:54 AM~6541916
> *We're having a BBQ at Holiday Park 67th, between Indian School and Camelback on Sunday about 2ish....and since your new on here, we're gonna let you BBQ!! :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha... thats fucked up, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2006, 11:55 AM~6541922
> *Now that's what I'm talkin about! :biggrin:
> *



Easy with the editing. :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

thought you know gorditos know how to BBQ i can grill some carnita what ever you want i can cook it


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 10:55 AM~6541921
> *homies i work in a college computer lab helping people wiht their graphic design projects im tha last homie to trip on tha net im jsut saying its a good day tha only place i know where i can watch OG rider dvd on tha clock
> *


Hey, I just got in a new supply of OG Rider, TRUUCHA, ROLL"N dvds. Plus I got the hookup on Mi Vida Loca, Heartbreaker, American Me, Boulevard Nights and some other ghetto favorites! :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

sweet how much for blvd nights american me


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 10:57 AM~6541936
> *thought you know gorditos know how to BBQ i can grill some carnita what ever you want i can cook it
> *


Cool! We'll take you up on that! Now can I get you to bring me a 20 pack of budlight bottles???? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2006, 11:58 AM~6541940
> *Hey, I just got in a new supply of OG Rider, TRUUCHA, ROLL"N dvds.  Plus I got the hookup on Mi Vida Loca, Heartbreaker, American Me, Boulevard Nights and some other ghetto favorites! :biggrin:
> *



I need a price on heartbreaker, american me, and blvd nights. asap


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 10:59 AM~6541950
> *sweet how much for blvd nights american me
> *


I'll sell you both for $25.00. They are brand new, and the real thing, not some swap meet louie bullshit.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2006, 11:03 AM~6541962
> *I need a price on heartbreaker, american me, and blvd nights. asap
> *


All 3 for $35.00.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck I used to have heartbreaker on VHS way back, lol. that rivi in the movie was badass!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 10 2006, 12:04 PM~6541968
> *All 3 for $35.00.
> *



That'll work be in tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

sorry girl better get your b/f to get dat for ya but 25 bones for both sounds good how can i get em from ya


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 12:09 PM~6541993
> *sorry girl better get your b/f to get dat for ya but 25 bones for both sounds good  how can i get em from ya
> *



Go to streetlife hydraulics, the addy is in jen's sig.


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

cool i'll roll thorugh hey ne of ya'll know a good mechanic my regal is messed up right now


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 12:15 PM~6542039
> *cool i'll roll thorugh  hey ne of ya'll know a good mechanic my regal is messed up right now
> *



Whats wrong with it?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Moni, wuts good?


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

its got two diffrent knockin noises a high pitch winding noise when i step on tha gas pedal and its got no power comming off of a stop light i have to pump tha gas a few times to get it to go


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 10 2006, 12:18 PM~6542060
> *its got two diffrent knockin noises a high pitch winding noise when i step on tha gas pedal and its got no power comming off of a stop light i have to pump tha gas a few times to get it to go
> *



Sounds like the carb needs adjusting or a rebuild. What you mean high pitch winding noise? like a belt or does it sound like air?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 10 2006, 11:07 AM~6541980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, we got a really good mechanic here at the shop....and he's owned a couple regals so he can get ya back on the street in no time!


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

im not to shure be honest wiht you


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

was supper JEN................


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

whats up AZ hows every1 doing this friday??


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 10 2006, 12:06 PM~6542269
> *whats up AZ hows every1 doing this friday??
> *










already


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 10 2006, 09:58 AM~6541607
> *Anyone going to the Sunday cruise/ show n shine at six shooters in Tempe. Just heard about it on Mega 104.3.
> *


anyone :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 10 2006, 12:30 PM~6542398
> *anyone :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Not us...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP JEEN HOWS THINGS DOWN AT THE SHOP??? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit that hayabusa is no joke, shits stupid fast, power on tap. I was on the 51 then i looked down at the speedo and I was doing 130mph in no time, cant even tell im going that fast. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mikes 61 rag is clean I hope to own one... soon! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo how everyone is doing on the #l AZ side

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 10 2006, 12:46 PM~6542493
> *WHAT UP JEEN HOWS THINGS DOWN AT THE SHOP??? :biggrin:
> *


What's going on? It's busy today, is everybody but us off work today or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 10 2006, 01:20 PM~6542655
> *Mikes 61 rag is clean I hope to own one... soon!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just got this dvd at work, I guess one of the companies was giving it away and the buyers always give me the low low stuff, like I got some lowrider brand washing and detailing products. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

UH HAS ANYBODY SEEN "GABE" :ugh: : hno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 11 2006, 12:59 AM~6546055
> *UH HAS ANYBODY SEEN "GABE"  :ugh:  hno:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SO WASSUP THIS WEEKEND? 


IS THE BBQ STILL ON FOR SUNDAY??? :dunno:*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 11 2006, 01:53 AM~6546159
> *:wave:
> *



Sup Fred? :wave: 


You coming out this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 11 2006, 05:15 AM~6546405
> *Sup Fred? :wave:
> You coming out this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


maybe


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 11 2006, 12:24 PM~6547388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

See you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 11 2006, 04:15 AM~6546405
> *Sup Fred? :wave:
> You coming out this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!!!

Of the closet or "out" of where??????????? haahhaahhaahhahahahah! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 11 2006, 11:51 AM~6547487
> *See you guys tomorrow!!
> *


Hey Jen thanks for the dvd's


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 11 2006, 12:23 PM~6547638
> *Hey Jen thanks for the dvd's
> *


No, thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Nov 11 2006, 11:51 AM~6547487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 11 2006, 11:52 AM~6547491
> *LOL!!!!!
> 
> Of the closet or "out" of where???????????  haahhaahhaahhahahahah! :biggrin:
> *


You have to come out first your standing in front of me :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up AZ


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Nov 12 2006, 06:44 PM~6554456
> *what up AZ
> *


watsup :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody go to the bbq? 


FUCK THE FLU :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke roollo AZ eny hoopz 2 nite. Kick backz


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 12 2006, 07:34 PM~6554759
> *  Anybody go to the bbq?
> FUCK THE FLU :angry:
> *


damn dat sucks


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 12 2006, 12:23 AM~6550971
> *You have to come out first your standing in front of me :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 liar! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I rolled through twice and seen nobody... I rolled through on the bike then I rolled through in the lexus. So where were all the cars at.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 12 2006, 09:48 PM~6555765
> *I rolled through twice and seen nobody... I rolled through on the bike then I rolled through in the lexus. So where were all the cars at.
> *




:dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What the fuck, am I the only mofo at work today? son of a bitch!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 09:14 AM~6557602
> *What the fuck, am I the only mofo at work today? son of a bitch!
> *



Nah you ain't the only one...



FUCK WORK... :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2006, 12:05 PM~6558396
> *Nah you ain't the only one...
> FUCK WORK...  :angry:
> *



Foreal!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 11:35 AM~6558677
> *Foreal!
> *



I STILL FEEL LIKE SHIT... I MIGHT BE GOING HOME :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2006, 12:40 PM~6558742
> *I STILL FEEL LIKE SHIT... I MIGHT BE GOING HOME  :biggrin:
> *


What a bitch!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 12 2006, 09:48 PM~6555765
> *I rolled through twice and seen nobody... I rolled through on the bike then I rolled through in the lexus. So where were all the cars at.
> *


We got there right at 2. My caddy was right out front, I dont know how the hell you missed it. There were about 25 of us or so, and then later like after 7, Frank & his crew came thru. It was actually a really nice day. Food was great and everyone had a good time.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 13 2006, 11:47 AM~6558796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sux that we missed it... fuckin flu had us hibernating all weekend..

 :banghead: :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 13 2006, 01:08 PM~6558905
> *We got there right at 2.  My caddy was right out front, I dont know how the hell you missed it.  There were about 25 of us or so, and then later like after 7, Frank & his crew came thru.  It was actually a really nice day.  Food was great and everyone had a good time.
> *


Hahahahahaha... I should have just stopped by, who else showed up? BTW thanx for the movie! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 01:06 PM~6559299
> *Hahahahahaha... I should have just stopped by, who else showed up? BTW thanx for the movie!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 What movie wey? :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2006, 03:40 PM~6559952
> *:0 What movie wey? :cheesy:
> *



PORN! ehhhhhhhhhh... nah I got heartbreaker. I had that movie on back in the day got it from my tio gera but never knew what happened to it so I had to buy it.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up ART! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 04:49 PM~6560365
> *What up ART!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 13 2006, 04:51 PM~6560395
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup lisa :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 03:25 PM~6560193
> *PORN! ehhhhhhhhhh... nah I got heartbreaker. I had that movie on back in the day got it from my tio gera but never knew what happened to it so I had to buy it.
> *




I had it... but i sent it to my pops-in-law along with my copy of Boulevard Nights...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2006, 05:07 PM~6560483
> *I had it... but i sent it to my pops-in-law along with my copy of Boulevard Nights...
> *



Yeah I got blvd. nights too.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Too bad this sidekick2 takes bootleg fuckin pictures, lol. :biggrin: , I'm out. laters lisa.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HELLO RUBEN!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 13 2006, 07:11 PM~6561266
> *HELLO RUBEN!!!
> *



:wave: 

hey girl how r u??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 04:52 PM~6560724
> *Too bad this sidekick2 takes bootleg fuckin pictures, lol.  :biggrin: , I'm out. laters lisa.
> 
> 
> ...



that picture sucks... :barf:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 13 2006, 06:30 PM~6561434
> *:wave:
> 
> hey girl how r u??
> *


I AM OK :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 13 2006, 06:11 PM~6561266
> *HELLO RUBEN!!!
> *



:biggrin: Hey Moni... :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2006, 07:37 PM~6561869
> *:biggrin: Hey Moni...  :wave:
> *


 :wave: HI
HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 13 2006, 07:38 PM~6561881
> *:wave: HI
> HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



trying to make it through my day at work... without :guns: :twak: some customers :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2006, 07:45 PM~6561934
> *trying to make it through my day at work... without :guns: :twak: some customers :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL I HOPE YOU MADE THROUGH YOUR DAY BUT I WOULDN'T WANT TO BE ON THE ROAD WHEN YOU LEAVE WORK :biggrin: 
ROAD RAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 13 2006, 02:49 PM~6560365
> *What up ART!  :biggrin:
> *


'Sup!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Where is the Individuals event?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2006, 08:54 AM~6564634
> *'Sup!
> *


Fuckin next day delivery and shit, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 14 2006, 10:01 AM~6564966
> *Qvo Arizona
> 
> 
> *



Sup bro?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just here at work trying to take over the world 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2006, 07:57 AM~6564645
> *Where is the Individuals event?
> *


11-26-06 .....flyers comin soon!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Ruben and Jen?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup marinate.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

chillin at work


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2006, 02:16 PM~6566715
> *chillin at work
> *



Anybody know where I can get a castle grill for my lac?

SCTB, wut it dew?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 14 2006, 07:42 AM~6564851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE is it gonna be or has it not been determined yet?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 14 2006, 01:30 PM~6566824
> *Anybody know where I can get a castle grill for my lac?
> 
> SCTB, wut it dew?
> *


Not a fuckin thing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 13 2006, 08:26 PM~6561781
> *I AM OK  :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *


IM KOOL,,JUS GOT HOME,,,
HAVE SOME RUNNING AROUND TO DO LATER


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin AZ?


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

What's up AZ!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Nov 14 2006, 01:09 PM~6566654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: SUP...




and QVO TO ALL THE AZ SIDE HOMIES :biggrin: :


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke roollo 2 everyone on thiz linea


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2006, 01:12 PM~6566681
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *



Ey fool I got a model kit I need help on... it's a 90d Caddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

IM DOIN A SCHOOL REPORT ON ARIZONA, AND ONE OF MY TOPICS TO TALK ABOUT IS WHAT TO DO IN THE STATE. I WANTED TO KNOW IF THE ARIZONA PEOPLE CAN HELP ME OUT WITH SOME PICS OF LOWRIDERS GETTING DOWN IN THE CITY. THANKS.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ??????? ITS BEEN A LONG TIME JUST BEEN BUSY LOOKING FOR WORK. HOPE ALL OF YOU BEEN GOOD  PEACE OUT MUCH LOVE AZ  IF YOU NEED ANYTHING FOR YOUR RIDES HOLLA AT ME.......(602)228-9246.....
(602)465-3030





:biggrin: MINI COMMERCIAL :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> IM DOIN A SCHOOL REPORT ON ARIZONA, AND ONE OF MY TOPICS TO TALK ABOUT IS WHAT TO DO IN THE STATE. I WANTED TO KNOW IF THE ARIZONA PEOPLE CAN HELP ME OUT WITH SOME PICS OF LOWRIDERS GETTING DOWN IN THE CITY.  THANKS.
> [/b]


start at the begining of this topic and look trough theres plenty of our pics in it


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> IM DOIN A SCHOOL REPORT ON ARIZONA, AND ONE OF MY TOPICS TO TALK ABOUT IS WHAT TO DO IN THE STATE. I WANTED TO KNOW IF THE ARIZONA PEOPLE CAN HELP ME OUT WITH SOME PICS OF LOWRIDERS GETTING DOWN IN THE CITY.  THANKS.
> [/b]



PICS? :dunno:





> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 14 2006, 08:09 PM~6569670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I think he wants pictures of LOWRIDERS homie...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 14 2006, 09:11 PM~6570246
> *
> :biggrin: I think he wants pictures of LOWRIDERS homie...
> *


Shit I dont know anything about those there lowriders :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> IM DOIN A SCHOOL REPORT ON ARIZONA, AND ONE OF MY TOPICS TO TALK ABOUT IS WHAT TO DO IN THE STATE. I WANTED TO KNOW IF THE ARIZONA PEOPLE CAN HELP ME OUT WITH SOME PICS OF LOWRIDERS GETTING DOWN IN THE CITY.  THANKS.
> [/b]


U should hit up knightstalker kuz he has some good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Nov 14 2006, 09:34 PM~6570484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 14 2006, 07:27 PM~6568897
> *Ey fool I got a model kit I need help on... it's a 90d Caddy..  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW WhATS UP!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 06:53 AM~6572377
> *LET ME KNOW WhATS UP!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good..............


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Going down in PHX... if you can check em out!!
You can now here the whole cd at www.phearlessrecords.com


















Few new pics the last one is from when we opened up for Rick Ross earlier this month...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 06:53 AM~6572377
> *LET ME KNOW WhATS UP!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: That's what I'm talking bout... :thumbsup: PM me with details...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up Pookies!


Where's Johnny "Black Sox"???????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 15 2006, 10:29 AM~6573536
> *What up Pookies!
> Where's Johnny "Black Sox"???????
> *


:dunno: Working? 




Sup meathead...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup fellas?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2006, 03:59 PM~6567807
> *I was busy.....LOL
> WHERE is it gonna be or has it not been determined yet?
> *


esteban park 32nd ST & Roeser....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 15 2006, 10:53 AM~6574133
> *esteban park 32nd ST & Roeser....
> *


Thanks!  Is it B.Y.O.B.?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 15 2006, 11:59 AM~6574167
> *
> 
> Thanks!  Is it B.Y.O.B.?
> *


  .........give me a minute homie and ill try to post the flyer..


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

do i get an invite as well??


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 15 2006, 01:07 PM~6574556
> *do i get an invite as well??
> *


ALL riders welcome homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Can we bring the Phearless Records Girls?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 15 2006, 01:52 PM~6574958
> *Can we bring the Phearless Records Girls?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...if you dont bring em stay at home!..j/k homie


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

no problem just let me know when and were..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 15 2006, 12:52 PM~6574958
> *Can we bring the Phearless Records Girls?
> 
> 
> ...


*Padunka dunks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 15 2006, 03:06 PM~6575468
> *Padunka dunks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yo


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Nov 15 2006, 01:07 PM~6574556
> *do i get an invite as well??
> *


ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MAJESTIC TOY DRIVE AND PICNIC DEC. 3 @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 15 2006, 07:24 PM~6577102
> *ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MAJESTIC TOY DRIVE AND PICNIC DEC. 3 @ SOUTH MOUNTAIN :biggrin:
> *



Well be there!


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

wudd up AZ its wake n bake time and im stuck in biology class


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KING OF AZ & JUSBCUZ!!!


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

where you at AZROLLER, got the play set next week me and the girl want to go live... you down...where you at!!!!!!!!!!!! cali


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Is AZ ready for me!









Cuz I'm ready for AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 10:38 AM~6581003
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KING OF AZ & JUSBCUZ!!!
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH THE BIG HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2006, 11:24 AM~6581349
> *where you at AZROLLER, got the play set next week me and the girl want to go live... you down...where you at!!!!!!!!!!!! cali
> *


not sure if i will have time but i will call you.. i going to see my son !!!
but maybe i need to go live with friend you know !!!!!!!!!!!!!333
only if you keep your hands to your self!!!! :0


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 12:40 PM~6581437
> *not sure if i will have time but i will call you.. i going to see my son  !!!
> but maybe i need to go live with friend you know !!!!!!!!!!!!!333
> only if you keep your hands to your self!!!! :0
> *


you better make time!!!!! 
the girlz all are waiting, if i cant touch can i watch ....ha ha ha im sure one of the girl you will let !!!!    .... my bad,,, we dont want the 505 girlz getting mad...
call me


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up jotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2006, 11:46 AM~6581499
> *you better make time!!!!!
> the girlz all are waiting, if i cant touch can i watch ....ha ha ha im sure one of the girl you will let !!!!       .... my bad,,, we dont want the 505 girlz getting mad...
> call me
> *


dont hate me cuz im a Pimp!!!!!! who can get mad!!!!! only have friendz with benifitz!!!! :0  :biggrin: 
THREE


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 10:38 AM~6581003
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KING OF AZ & JUSBCUZ!!!
> *


is it king of az birthday jen


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 10:38 AM~6581003
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KING OF AZ & JUSBCUZ!!!
> *


is it todds bday jen


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Nov 16 2006, 01:06 PM~6582009
> *is it todds bday
> *



yup..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

HOW FAR IS CASA GRANDE PHOENIX?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 16 2006, 02:29 PM~6582114
> *HOW FAR IS CASA GRANDE PHOENIX?
> *


Bout 45 min from phoenix.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Is the commute as outrageus as the eastside to westside commute? I'm consdiering taking a job there


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 16 2006, 02:31 PM~6582124
> *Is the commute as outrageus as the eastside to westside commute? I'm consdiering taking a job there
> *



Not sure bro I only drive through there when I got to Tucson or Mexico, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 16 2006, 03:30 PM~6582968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very nice flyer...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 12:59 PM~6581957
> *dont hate me cuz im a Pimp!!!!!! who can get mad!!!!! only have friendz with benifitz!!!! :0    :biggrin:
> THREE
> *


Hey Three, Where are the 505 Girls at.....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 01:59 PM~6581957
> *dont hate me cuz im a Pimp!!!!!! who can get mad!!!!! only have friendz with benifitz!!!! :0    :biggrin:
> THREE
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: 

correction u have only 1 FRIEND..



:0



#1 4/life  u know.............................................
ACE in the hole,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,3


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 16 2006, 04:00 PM~6583177
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> correction u have only 1 FRIEND..
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 16 2006, 03:49 PM~6583079
> *Hey Three, Where are the 505 Girls at.....
> *


Even better when we going to the 505..................................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 16 2006, 05:17 PM~6583279
> *Even better when we going to the 505..................................
> *



I'm down! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

YA WHEN R WE GOING TO THE 505!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 16 2006, 04:19 PM~6583292
> *I'm down!  :biggrin:
> *


You heard about it also.............


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 16 2006, 05:27 PM~6583349
> *You heard about it also.............
> *



Hahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamblowmenow_@Nov 16 2006, 01:06 PM~6582009
> *is it todds bday jen
> *


Yep! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 16 2006, 04:27 PM~6583344
> *YA WHEN R WE GOING TO THE 505!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


You want to go also..............


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY...... TODD*


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 04:38 PM~6583431
> *Yep! :biggrin:
> *


All of us here wish him a Happy Birthday...............


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 16 2006, 04:17 PM~6583279
> *Even better when we going to the 505..................................
> *


plan have benn made!!! call you later 3


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 16 2006, 04:00 PM~6583177
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> correction u have only 1 FRIEND..
> ...


    shhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 05:42 PM~6583970
> *      shhhhhhhh!!!
> *


there is three #1's like alway,,,, 602 505 303 .a pimp in all three area codez .. bring your homie to the 505 to go live ...set it up....post the pic from Sat night before you split... with that call from your booty calll     :0 :0 :0 we know you a PIMP Three.......... R/O


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX_@Nov 16 2006, 06:16 PM~6584173
> *there is three #1's like alway,,,, 602 505 303 .a pimp in all three area codez .. bring your homie to the 505 to go live ...set it up....post the pic from Sat night before you split... with that call from your booty calll         :0  :0  :0 we know you a PIMP Three.......... R/O
> *


  :roflmao: :0  :thumbsup: :dunno: :angel: :worship: :scrutinize: :nono: :tongue: 
not me!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

i gave away the pimp in training. sippy cup today !!!!! :0 :0 :0 
i guess i have only one number 1#  
but i am from Rollerz............... 
no posting pic and she was not a booty call....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: she was just a friend/b......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 06:32 PM~6584269
> *  :roflmao:  :0    :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :angel:  :worship:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :tongue:
> not me!!
> *



DAMN YOUR A P.I.M.P. LIKE THAT :biggrin: 
I GUESS SOME OF US WANNA BE LIKE YOU


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 06:43 PM~6584341
> *i gave away the pimp in training. sippy cup today !!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> i guess i have only one number 1#
> but i am from Rollerz...............
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

there is three #1's like alway,,,, 602 505 303 .a pimp in all three area codez .. bring your homie to the 505 to go live ...set it up....post the pic from Sat night before you split... with that call from your booty calll we know you a PIMP Three.......... R/O





> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 06:32 PM~6584269
> *  :roflmao:  :0    :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :angel:  :worship:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :tongue:
> not me!!
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 16 2006, 07:27 PM~6584555
> *there is three #1's like alway,,,, 602 505 303 .a pimp in all three area codez .. bring your homie to the 505 to go live ...set it up....post the pic from Sat night before you split... with that call from your booty calll              we know you a PIMP Three.......... R/O
> 
> *


i will be there in the am !!! we can talk and im bringing the banner!!!!!!!
 3


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 16 2006, 07:15 PM~6584495
> *DAMN YOUR A  P.I.M.P. LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> I GUESS SOME OF US WANNA BE LIKE YOU
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 16 2006, 07:30 PM~6584575
> *i will be there in the am !!! we can talk and im bringing the banner!!!!!!!
> 3
> *


Sounds good see you in the morning.........


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:45 PM~6585632
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


albert


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 16 2006, 08:15 PM~6584495
> *DAMN YOUR A  P.I.M.P. LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> I GUESS SOME OF US WANNA BE LIKE YOU
> *



Hahahahaha... speak for yourself moni :biggrin: , some of us are on the next level.  :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2006, 07:43 AM~6587655
> *Hahahahaha... speak for yourself  moni :biggrin: , some of us are onthe next level.    :0
> *


Yeah!!!!!!!!! What up Sid! Teller eh! :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 17 2006, 10:11 AM~6587844
> *Yeah!!!!!!!!!  What up Sid!  Teller eh! :0
> *



Hahahahaha... Fa'sho... 

"My staus single I came here to mingle I love the way your booty be bouncin in your vestido, este latino is top notch and any givin night I be getting more number than a stop watch" :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

For all the people that are heading out of town this weekend to either the Compton Show or to the Odessa Show, good luck and have a safe trip! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Somos pocos  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 17 2006, 10:08 AM~6588320
> *For all the people that are heading out of town this weekend to either the Compton Show or to the Odessa Show, good luck and have a safe trip! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone coming out the the Goods Guys show this weekend?

http://www.good-guys.com/news/ggNewsDetail.aspx?ID=608


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 17 2006, 10:08 AM~6588320
> *For all the people that are heading out of town this weekend to either the Compton Show or to the Odessa Show, good luck and have a safe trip! :biggrin:
> *


shiiit i wish... i'm still waiting on my engine swap... plus i stay broke 24/7 baby ha ha... hey what's up with some pics for your site... i got some more from an anonymous source (hint: he's black as muh fucka, he always be slanging dvd's, and i'm doing his site right now too!)... but i could use some more "inside" pics, you know what i mean...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Nov 17 2006, 11:42 AM~6588930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I offered you some pics... did you use any homie?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2006, 08:43 AM~6587655
> *Hahahahaha... speak for yourself  moni :biggrin: , some of us are on the next level.    :0
> *



HEY THAT COMMENT WASN'T REFERING TO ME IT WAS MENT FOR SOMONE ELSE AZ ROLLER KNOWS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT..LOL  

(I'M A PLAYA GET IT RIGHT IT HECTOR) :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 17 2006, 09:11 AM~6587844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 17 2006, 03:12 PM~6589813
> * :0 WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT WITH THAT CHAIN HOOKED TO YOUR LEG AND CAN'T GET PAST THE GATE!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Ghetto ass edit moni, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:21 PM~6589829
> *Ghetto ass edit moni, lol.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 17 2006, 03:23 PM~6589843
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 17 2006, 12:12 PM~6589091
> *:dunno:
> I offered you some pics... did you use any homie?
> *


Yeah i used some... but i'm waiting to make the photo galleries all at once... but you can't have a photo gallery without the photos... but i'm not rushing, i know people are busy... it's all good... just trying to get it done for jen... cause i got a couple other projects going on now and i might get really busy and not have time for awhile... but we'll see what's up... i haven't even worked on my site cause i've been doing a couple other ones... but don't worry i'ma step my game and keep it steady grindin'...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Nov 17 2006, 02:28 PM~6589866
> *Yeah i used some... but i'm waiting to make the photo galleries all at once... but you can't have a photo gallery without the photos... but i'm not rushing, i know people are busy... it's all good... just trying to get it done for jen... cause i got a couple other projects going on now and i might get really busy and not have time for awhile... but we'll see what's up... i haven't even worked on my site cause i've been doing a couple other ones... but don't worry i'ma step my game and keep it steady grindin'...
> *



I'll go get some for you this weekend homie... I know they been busy at the shop, but you already know I gotcha...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Downlow Kustoms

Jenn

I need a head set for the frame i purchesed a while back do u have any in stock if so can you pull one out so i am able to get it if you are not there this evening?

the head set is the cups and bearings for the steering tube


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

finally got me a job!!! Whoohooo :guns: :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2006, 03:44 PM~6590371
> *finally got me a job!!! Whoohooo :guns:  :guns:
> *



 WHERE AT?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2006, 03:44 PM~6590371
> *finally got me a job!!! Whoohooo :guns:  :guns:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

COMPTON HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: CAUSE THAT'S WHAT WE DO!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuck work


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 17 2006, 04:29 PM~6590705
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wheres the banner


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 17 2006, 04:54 PM~6590866
> *Wheres the banner
> *


i gave it too cris it right there on the glass counter... 3


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Nov 17 2006, 03:44 PM~6590371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck and be safe!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 17 2006, 04:38 PM~6590774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are? :biggrin: You feling better Jen?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 17 2006, 05:02 PM~6590906
> *i gave it too cris it right there on the glass counter... 3
> *




I found it.............


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> nice banner!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> > nice banner!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> > nice banner!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 17 2006, 07:02 PM~6591711
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



So when do we start the count down till the 505.........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 17 2006, 04:38 PM~6590772
> *COMPTON HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  CAUSE THAT'S  WHAT WE DO!!!
> *



GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 17 2006, 07:02 PM~6591711
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



So when do we start the count down till the 505.........


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHO'S GOING TO AZTECA SOUL ON SUNDAY ........ 49th AND GLENDALE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 17 2006, 08:57 PM~6592311
> *WHO'S GOING TO AZTECA SOUL ON SUNDAY ........ 49th AND GLENDALE
> *



I heard STREETSTARS and the homies from Slow Lane CC will be there... I might roll thru and snap some pics... :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats Azteca soul?


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 17 2006, 08:57 PM~6592311
> *WHO'S GOING TO AZTECA SOUL ON SUNDAY ........ 49th AND GLENDALE
> *


What's going down over there?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 17 2006, 08:57 PM~6592311
> *WHO'S GOING TO AZTECA SOUL ON SUNDAY ........ 49th AND GLENDALE
> *



I'll be around...............


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Nov 17 2006, 09:01 PM~6592341
> *What's going down over there?
> *


KICKIN BACK WITH THE LOWRIDER HOMIES.........LIKE SLOW LANE SAID PARKING LOT PIMPIN........ WERE GONING TO BE THERE.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 17 2006, 09:06 PM~6592364
> *KICKIN BACK WITH THE LOWRIDER HOMIES.........LIKE SLOW LANE SAID PARKING LOT PIMPIN........ WERE GONING TO BE THERE.
> *


What time?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 17 2006, 09:00 PM~6592335
> *Whats Azteca soul?
> *



It's like a clothing/cd shop...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

3pm TO WHENEVER


----------



## lincolnaholic (Mar 29, 2006)

ATL showin love.Keep on hoppin homies!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 17 2006, 09:33 PM~6592510
> *ATL showin love.Keep on hoppin homies!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## juice1 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 17 2006, 09:06 PM~6592364
> *KICKIN BACK WITH THE LOWRIDER HOMIES.........LIKE SLOW LANE SAID PARKING LOT PIMPIN........ WERE GONING TO BE THERE.
> *


i tell the vatos about this.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Link to Azteca soul topic... 

AZTECA SOUL


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 17 2006, 09:42 PM~6592555
> *Link to Azteca soul topic...
> 
> AZTECA SOUL
> ...


Thats like right next to Manic mechanics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 17 2006, 10:06 PM~6592697
> *Thats like right next  to Manic mechanics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TH INDIVIDUALS PIC NIC IS GONING TO BE AT. HEARD IT WAS ON THE 26th.BUT DIDN'T GET THE LOCATION.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TH INDIVIDUALS PIC NIC IS GONING TO BE AT. HEARD IT WAS ON THE 26th.BUT DIDN'T GET THE LOCATION.

INDIVIDUALS PIC NIC WILL BE HELD AT ESTEBAN PARK ON 32ND ST. AND ROESER FROM 11-5 ON NOVEMBER 26TH....... :biggrin: ILL TRY AND POST UP A FLIER LATER......


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Happy late birthday todd knightstalker barley let me use the computer today haha

What's up jen & moni :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 18 2006, 11:47 AM~6594221
> *Happy late birthday todd knightstalker barley let me use the computer today haha
> 
> What's up jen & moni :wave:
> *


Where u been hiding at :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 17 2006, 08:35 PM~6592189
> *
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 17 2006, 06:39 PM~6591612
> *
> 
> I found it.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 17 2006, 05:17 PM~6591027
> *:thumbsup:
> We are?  :biggrin:  You feling better Jen?
> *


Well "we" are!!LOL Yes, I'm way better.



> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres+Nov 17 2006, 08:57 PM~6592311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3ish


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 18 2006, 09:46 AM~6594211
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TH INDIVIDUALS PIC NIC IS GONING TO BE AT. HEARD IT WAS ON THE 26th.BUT DIDN'T GET THE LOCATION.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PIC NIC WILL BE HELD AT ESTEBAN PARK ON 32ND ST. AND ROESER FROM 11-5 ON NOVEMBER 26TH....... :biggrin: ILL TRY AND POST UP A FLIER LATER......
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up az and trudawg. happy late birthday todd


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 18 2006, 08:07 PM~6596438
> *
> *



Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:0 help me out knightstalker homie it needs downsizing....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I got you homie..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 18 2006, 08:25 PM~6596495
> *
> 
> :0  help me out knightstalker homie it needs downsizing....
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2006, 08:31 PM~6596517
> *I got you homie..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 18 2006, 09:33 PM~6596752
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

STREETSTARS WILL AT AZTECA SOUL FILMING WITH A BOOTH SELLING DVDS AND CHICANO ARTES. LETS ALL COME OUT AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT TO MARTIN AND HIS NEW SHOP!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHEN IS THE NEW STREETSTARS DVD COMING OUT?....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TODAY!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So how was it?? :dunno: :dunno:

I passed by and seen a couple cars... Who's got pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*BIG CONGRATS TO THE BIG HOMIE TODD AKA HUERO FOR HIS BIG WIN(S) IN TEXAS! 

I HEARD THRU THE VINE THAT HE TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR HIS CLASS (WITH HIS "MAIN EVENT") AND BEST PAINT FOR HIS 63 :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


oh and I heard he's already servin fools up with his 61 too! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 19 2006, 05:58 PM~6600654
> *So how was it?? :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> I passed by and seen a couple cars... Who's got pics?  :biggrin:
> *


I was there for a while....left about 5:30 or so. It was nice to kick it with everyone.

A few clubs were out there:
Phoenix Riderz
Slow Lane
Intruders
New Image
Rollerz Only
Spirit

Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 18 2006, 10:11 PM~6596458
> *what up az and trudawg. happy late birthday todd
> *


Whatup Jimbo!! I'm out in AZ enjoying the good weather


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 19 2006, 08:56 PM~6601314
> *BIG CONGRATS TO THE BIG HOMIE TODD AKA HUERO FOR HIS BIG WIN(S) IN TEXAS!
> 
> I HEARD THRU THE VINE THAT HE TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR HIS CLASS (WITH HIS "MAIN EVENT") AND BEST PAINT FOR HIS 63 :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> ...


Damn Ruben, you beat me to it! I had some internet issues....my computer guy was a little slow, LOL. :biggrin: But yes, Todd won a few trophies for the 63, won the hop with his 61 and shut Texas down after the show.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 19 2006, 09:50 PM~6601767
> *Damn Ruben, you beat me to it!  I had some internet issues....my computer guy was a little slow, LOL.  :biggrin:  But yes, Todd won a few trophies for the 63, won the hop with his 61 and shut Texas down after the show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 19 2006, 09:50 PM~6601767
> *Damn Ruben, you beat me to it!  I had some internet issues....my computer guy was a little slow, LOL.  :biggrin:  But yes, Todd won a few trophies for the 63, won the hop with his 61 and shut Texas down after the show.
> *



 I guess Huero had his own way of celebrating his birthday huh? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Here are a five others. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300045

I would post more, but I was testing out a new lens.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 19 2006, 10:41 PM~6602152
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   


I gotta get at you about those lenses and all that... oh and that server you had suggested homie..


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 19 2006, 10:48 PM~6602170
> *
> I gotta get at you about those lenses and all that... oh and that server you had suggested homie..
> *


Just shot me an IM whenever you have any questions or hit me up whenever you see me at one of these events. I'll probably be stopping by at all of these events that are coming up here in town. I'm investing some money into some new equipment, so I need to be testing stuff out.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Nov 18 2006, 09:22 PM~6597000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEC/JAN, MOST LIKELY JAN, THERE STILL ALOT OF SHOOTS TO DO:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 19 2006, 11:16 PM~6602314
> *JOHNNY'S KEEPING THE DVD ALIVE :biggrin:
> DEC/JAN, MOST LIKELY JAN, THERE STILL ALOT OF SHOOTS TO DO :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning Moni! :wave:

did you guys have fun out there yesterday? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Son of a bitch!

I'm tired!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 10:20 AM~6603996
> *Son of a bitch!
> 
> I'm tired!
> *



 You got a PM fool..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2006, 09:15 AM~6603705
> *Morning Moni! :wave:
> 
> did you guys have fun out there yesterday?  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: HI RUBEN!!
YEAH WE HAD FUN YESTERDAY :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 20 2006, 11:36 AM~6604417
> *:wave: HI RUBEN!!
> YEAH WE HAD FUN YESTERDAY  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello everybody. Ruben and Corina came to my house yesterday and Ruben snapped a coupe of pics... Yeah homie we need to get at that accord, lol.

My house was a mess cause I was doing a lil cleaning when they got there, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Uy muy chingon... you just wanted to show off cabron :twak:

We need to get at that CADILLAC of yours first... and mines too.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2006, 01:29 PM~6604676
> *Uy muy chingon... you just wanted to show off cabron :twak:
> 
> We need to get at that CADILLAC of yours first... and mines too.. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I'm keeping these 2 and maybe the monte. Maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 12:36 PM~6604716
> *Yeah I'm keeping these 2 and maybe the monte. Maybe.  :biggrin:
> *



 77? or the 80?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2006, 01:45 PM~6604770
> * 77? or the 80?
> *


you mean 67 and the 80, lol. Both of them, but who knows what'll happen when I get that 65 SS. :0

Edit...

Nevermind on the 65 SS, called my boy and found out that the cops picked it up cause the car was stolen! :0 
He said that the cops just came and got it he said that the guy he got it from said that the car was some guys was in jail for life but we know how those stories go. So it sucks for my friend cause he's out of his cash and it sucks for me cause now I'm not gonna get a 65 SS.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 12:48 PM~6604785
> *you mean 67 and the 80, lol. Both of them, but who knows what'll happen when I get that 65 SS.  :0
> 
> Edit...
> ...



Damn... that sucks... coulda got it and chngd the vin and .... edit.... nevermind :biggrin: 



That sucks homie..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2006, 01:59 PM~6604857
> *Damn... that sucks... coulda got it and chngd the vin and .... edit.... nevermind  :biggrin:
> That sucks homie..
> *



Yep! Oh well I'll get something later... Maybe a 62 SS, hehehehehehe...


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 20 2006, 12:36 PM~6604417
> *:wave: HI RUBEN!!
> YEAH WE HAD FUN YESTERDAY  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP SIDDY WHAT EVER HAPPENED WITH THAT REGAL I SOLD U ??? AND I HEARD BOUT THAT MONTE U CUMN OUT. IM DONE WIT MY SHIT. ITLL BE OUT FOR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 20 2006, 03:25 PM~6605615
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: HEY GIRL HAD FUN LAST NIGHT HOPE WE CAN HANG OUT AGAIN SOON


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

KE ONDA GATITO ?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 20 2006, 04:48 PM~6605770
> *:biggrin: HEY GIRL HAD FUN LAST NIGHT HOPE WE CAN HANG OUT AGAIN SOON
> *



I HAD ALOT OF FUN TO,,

COULDNT STOPP LAUGHING  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 20 2006, 04:46 PM~6605762
> *WHAT UP SIDDY WHAT EVER HAPPENED WITH THAT REGAL I SOLD U ??? AND I HEARD BOUT THAT MONTE U CUMN OUT. IM DONE WIT MY SHIT. ITLL BE OUT FOR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... sold it to some knuckle head kid, he got the car stolen. Yeah themonte should be done this week, but it's going to interior after loco's.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 20 2006, 05:01 PM~6605842
> *I HAD ALOT OF FUN TO,,
> 
> COULDNT STOPP LAUGHING
> ...



You pot heads, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 05:09 PM~6605890
> *You pot heads, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



U MISSED OUT!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 20 2006, 04:01 PM~6605842
> *I HAD ALOT OF FUN TO,,
> 
> COULDNT STOPP LAUGHING
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 04:09 PM~6605890
> *You pot heads, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 20 2006, 05:11 PM~6605905
> *U MISSED OUT!!!
> *



I bet I did!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 20 2006, 05:14 PM~6605930
> *
> *



Hahahahahahaha...

Sup SCTB


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

Azroller call me aria is in Phoenix 2 nite....... :0 :0 :0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 20 2006, 05:14 PM~6605930
> *
> *



HEY GIRL HIT ME UP??


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 20 2006, 05:14 PM~6605930
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2006, 04:50 PM~6606187
> *Azroller call me aria is in Phoenix 2 nite....... :0  :0  :0
> *


thank you    three


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 17 2006, 10:33 PM~6592510
> *ATL showin love.Keep on hoppin homies!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 20 2006, 06:04 PM~6606592
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben and corina, it was koo chillin tonight sorry I killed most of the beer, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 10:00 PM~6608178
> *Ruben and corina, it was koo chillin tonight sorry I killed most of the beer, lol.
> *



:biggrin: No problem homie, always cool to chill out with a true homie... Tell your primo thanks again carnal..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh and :twak: for not saving me one... :roflmao: Runnin back and forth to circuit city and shit... but it turned out real good... sound really good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 20 2006, 10:00 PM~6608178
> *Ruben and corina, it was koo chillin tonight sorry I killed most of the beer, lol.
> *


Any time its nice to hang out with our TRUE homies as well tell your cuz i said sorry i think he was about to bomb my car by the time we left haha :roflmao:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

hello....AZ..... great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 21 2006, 08:04 AM~6609896
> *What UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2006, 11:39 PM~6608444
> *:biggrin: No problem homie, always cool to chill out with a true homie... Tell your primo thanks again carnal..
> *



Fa'sho!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2006, 11:41 PM~6608458
> *Oh and :twak: for not saving me one... :roflmao: Runnin back and forth to circuit city and shit... but it turned out real good... sound really good.. :thumbsup:
> *


Hahahahahaha... I asked you if you wanted another beer and you said no, lol. Shit I went back to the store and bought another 18 pack. yeah BOY! :biggrin: 




> *Any time its nice to hang out with our TRUE homies as well tell your cuz i said sorry i think he was about to bomb my car by the time we left haha  *


Hahahahahaha... nah it wasnt that bad, hahahahahaha...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 21 2006, 07:53 AM~6609854
> *hello....AZ..... great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey, whats going on...........


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2006, 08:31 PM~6596517
> *I got you homie..
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP AZ ITS THAT TIME AGAIN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup er'body?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Nov 20 2006, 03:49 PM~6605778
> *KE ONDA  GATITO ?
> *



Are you ready 4 next week end. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up Folks!!!!!!! back from Odessa,TX. Man that show is a must go to show. there were a gang of cars,I think there were more cars there than the LV Show.next year AZ has to hit that show hard.(no pics. I'm not a camera man, sorry) :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 21 2006, 08:41 AM~6610057
> *WHAT UP AZ ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> *



:biggrin: Good luck with the event Mike! Sadly I'ma be outta town from tonight till next week... an won't be able to attend... 


SOMEBODY BETTER TAKE SOME DAMN PICS! :angry:


pls? :happysad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I need a beer. :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 21 2006, 12:55 PM~6610783
> *I need a beer.  :cheesy:
> *


I hear that!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 21 2006, 09:39 AM~6610383
> *What up Folks!!!!!!! back from Odessa,TX. Man that show is a must go to show. there were a gang of cars,I think there were more cars there than the LV Show.next year AZ has to hit that show hard.(no pics. I'm not a camera man, sorry) :biggrin:
> *



Next time I'll go for sure... There were some pretty good pics posted in the Majestics topic in post your rides :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here we go knightstalker on his PDA taking for ever we think he has a big ass reply and it gonna be a smily face, lol.

like this one :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 21 2006, 11:07 AM~6610855
> *Here we go knightstalker on his PDA taking for ever we think he has a big ass reply and it gonna be a smily face, lol.
> 
> like this one  :biggrin:
> *



I'm multi-tasking fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2006, 12:12 PM~6610888
> *I'm multi-tasking fucker!  :biggrin:
> *



mothafucker you can bearely walk and talk at the same time, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2006, 10:49 AM~6610747
> *:biggrin:  Good luck with the event Mike! Sadly I'ma be outta town from tonight till next week... an won't be able to attend...
> SOMEBODY BETTER TAKE SOME DAMN PICS! :angry:
> pls? :happysad:
> *



HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 21 2006, 11:14 AM~6610907
> *mothafucker you can bearely walk and talk at the same time, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



Only when I'm drunk...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2006, 12:33 PM~6611004
> *Only when I'm drunk...
> *




Hahahahahahaha...

sup moni. :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

wudd up AZ dis ya boy mean bean blazin dat fat blunt for all my raza and if you dont get high i'll shmoke one for you too cant wait to see them cars hopin next weekend have a good turkey day raza 

peace 

Mean Bean


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6611061
> *wudd up AZ dis ya boy mean bean blazin dat fat blunt for all my raza and if you dont get high i'll shmoke one for you too cant wait to see them cars hopin next weekend have a good turkey day raza
> 
> peace
> ...



sup bro? 

you should just change your screen name to Mean Frijol. :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

shit homie i gots EL FRIJOLERO tatted on my arm :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: FUCK WORK...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 11:28 AM~6610981
> *HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE!!! :biggrin:
> *



thx :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2006, 12:52 PM~6611138
> *:biggrin:  FUCK WORK...
> *


10-4! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Nov 21 2006, 12:46 PM~6611085
> *shit homie i gots EL FRIJOLERO tatted on my arm :biggrin:
> *



Now that's comedy! lol.


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

i agree fuck work it needs to be 4:20  :biggrin:  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2006, 11:52 AM~6611138
> *:biggrin:  FUCK WORK...
> *


Simon a la chingada kon el trabajo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 21 2006, 11:07 AM~6610855
> *Here we go knightstalker on his PDA taking for ever we think he has a big ass reply and it gonna be a smily face, lol.
> 
> like this one  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 21 2006, 11:14 AM~6610907
> *mothafucker you can bearely walk and talk at the same time, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

where do ya'll homies work at


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a eskina on van buiren


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 21 2006, 11:39 AM~6611035
> *Hahahahahahaha...
> 
> sup moni.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 21 2006, 04:02 PM~6612847
> *I have a eskina on van buiren
> *



:biggrin: DAMN I WORK 27TH AVE AND CAMEBACK YOU MAKE MORE MONEY HOMIE...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ??


:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 06:32 PM~6613768
> *WHATS UP AZ??
> :biggrin:
> *


Qvo. Playa playa


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 21 2006, 08:00 PM~6613915
> *Qvo. Playa playa
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on everyone.........


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

yo stan three said you coming out to the 505,,, in two weekz we gettin thing ready...
check his myspace.. i will call when he is there.......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZZZZZZZZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

HEY OG PLAYER MY RIDE IS ON HER WAY :biggrin: 


:0 


U MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2006, 08:34 PM~6614600
> *yo stan three said you coming out to the 505,,, in two weekz we gettin thing ready...
> check his myspace.. i will call when he is there.......
> *


 Yeah I am heading out there. Sounds like a lot of people are going. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 09:13 PM~6614797
> *HEY OG PLAYER MY RIDE IS ON HER WAY :biggrin:
> :0
> U MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: WHY?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:42 PM~6615016
> *:uh: WHY?
> *



DID U 4GET????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 09:44 PM~6615022
> *DID U 4GET????
> *


THE REGAL


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:45 PM~6615027
> *THE REGAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DATS RIGHT,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 09:46 PM~6615034
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> DATS RIGHT,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:48 PM~6615049
> *COOL
> *



HOPEFULLY WE GET THINGS DONE BY MARCH...


RIGHT,,,,,,,,,,,  U KNOW......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 09:50 PM~6615060
> *HOPEFULLY WE GET THINGS DONE BY MARCH...
> RIGHT,,,,,,,,,,,   U KNOW......
> *


YEAH I WANT TO HAVE THE CADDY SOME WHAT DONE BY THEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 09:50 PM~6615060
> *HOPEFULLY WE GET THINGS DONE BY MARCH...
> RIGHT,,,,,,,,,,,   U KNOW......
> *


YEAH I WANT TO HAVE THE CADDY SOME WHAT DONE BY THEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:54 PM~6615076
> *YEAH I WANT TO HAVE THE CADDY SOME WHAT DONE BY THEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


WILL GET THAT GOING AND SHOULD BE GETTING THE CUTTY SOON TO,,


I GOT U GIRL,,,,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 09:56 PM~6615083
> *WILL GET THAT GOING AND SHOULD BE GETTING THE CUTTY SOON TO,,
> I GOT U GIRL,,,,,,
> *



I KNOW GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:59 PM~6615103
> *I KNOW GIRL :biggrin:
> *



   

ONE MORE DAY GIRL...

SEE U THURSDAY...

MUCH LUV


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP M3


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 10:03 PM~6615138
> *WHATS UP M3
> 
> 
> *


what up!!!! going live.... with your boy this weekend...3


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 21 2006, 11:07 PM~6615186
> *what up!!!! going live.... with your boy this weekend...3
> *


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 21 2006, 10:07 PM~6615186
> *what up!!!! going live.... with your boy this weekend...3
> *


i know cali told me


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 21 2006, 11:15 PM~6615273
> *Qvo AZ
> *


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 10:03 PM~6615138
> *WHATS UP M3
> 
> 
> *


chillen you know how we do it in the 505.....


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:59 PM~6615103
> *I KNOW GIRL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 10:18 PM~6615287
> *
> *




:cheesy: 

Wut up


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 21 2006, 11:32 PM~6615385
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Wut up
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX_@Nov 21 2006, 11:23 PM~6615323
> *chillen you know how we do it in the 505.....
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 21 2006, 10:31 PM~6615376
> *
> *



NO GIRL LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

one more day!!!!!! the clock is running!!!!! done you know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE :biggrin: 
HAVE A SAFE TRIP CORINA AND RUBEN TALK TO YOU GUYS WHEN YOU GET BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:40 PM~6615443
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Who's Ruben? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 21 2006, 11:08 PM~6615622
> *one more day!!!!!! the clock is running!!!!! done you know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: LAST CHANCE HOPE YOU CALL AND SAY SOMETHING...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Go to bed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 21 2006, 11:37 PM~6615804
> *Go to bed!!! :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: Who? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:57 PM~6615536
> *NO GIRL LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nah ladies... You're both off... 


*LIKE THIS... *  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *
> Who posted in: az side!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Poster  Posts
> BUBBZinAZ  2651
> ...



Damn... I need to catch up to bubbz... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2006, 01:45 AM~6615836
> *:dunno: Who?  :biggrin:
> *


Oh I forgot............you're the Night Stalker...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 22 2006, 12:34 AM~6616051
> *Oh I forgot............you're the Night Stalker...lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2006, 02:39 AM~6616066
> *
> *


wussup man you hanging out tomorrow or what? I'm heading back to Detroit Thursday afternoon.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam tru, you still up, you were fallin asleep when I bounced out!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 22 2006, 02:43 AM~6616080
> *dam tru, you still up, you were fallin asleep when I bounced out!
> *


must be the nitrous-oxide mountain dew kickin in.......lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lol, that dam rockstar is still runnin its course too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 22 2006, 12:41 AM~6616075
> *wussup man you hanging out tomorrow or what? I'm heading back to Detroit Thursday afternoon.
> *



Nah homie..  

We heading out to new mexico tomorrow morning.. gonna be there till next tuesday...  


Gotta take a lil trip and clear my head from all the bullshit... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

_str8 gAngStttta_ or however them fake ass wannabes write it... this shit is funny as fuck... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 21 2006, 10:26 PM~6615735
> *Who's Ruben? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 09:40 PM~6615443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF*(WHAT THE FUCK)??????????????????????????????????????????



no luv for *ART BUCK*????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 22 2006, 08:14 AM~6616876
> *WTF(WHAT THE FUCK)??????????????????????????????????????????
> no luv for ART BUCK????????????????????????????????????????????
> *



SORRY I WAS TIRED AND FORGOT ABOUT YOU YOU GET ONE SPECIALLY OK I WILL POST IT IN A FEW.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 21 2006, 11:40 PM~6615443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to open her legs and stuff her with something. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Forgot about the playa that runs the city like p. diddy better known as "insiddy"

I see how it is Moni...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 22 2006, 08:14 AM~6616876
> *WTF(WHAT THE FUCK)??????????????????????????????????????????
> no luv for ART BUCK????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


SORRY :biggrin: HERE YOU GO ART


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2006, 08:29 AM~6616938
> *Forgot about the playa that runs the city like p. diddy better known as "insiddy"
> 
> I see how it is Moni...
> *



:biggrin: IN SIDDY? :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2006, 09:27 AM~6617205
> *:biggrin: IN SIDDY? :ugh: :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH HE IS MAKING SHIT UP NOW HE THINKS HE IS A RAPPER NOW TOO..:uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 10:28 AM~6617213
> *:biggrin: YEAH HE IS MAKING SHIT UP NOW HE THINKS HE IS A RAPPER NOW TOO..:uh:
> *



Check out my new radiator cap :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2006, 09:29 AM~6617219
> *Check out my new radiator cap  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



COOL


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 08:20 AM~6616906
> *SORRY I WAS TIRED AND FORGOT ABOUT YOU YOU GET ONE SPECIALLY OK I WILL POST IT IN A FEW.. :biggrin:
> *


What about me is all becouse I'm brown.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2006, 09:29 AM~6617219
> *Check out my new radiator cap  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


showoff... :uh:



:twak: :biggrin: (that's badass tho..)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 22 2006, 09:40 AM~6617282
> *What about me is all becouse I'm brown.
> *



SORRY DON'T KNOW YOU COLOR DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT LOL I AM BROWN TOO :biggrin:  THESE ARE ALL MY TRU HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 10:44 AM~6617307
> *SORRY DON'T KNOW YOU COLOR DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT LOL I AM BROWN TOO :biggrin:  THESE ARE ALL MY TRU HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh so I can expect mine anytime soon...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben where are you guys at right now?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 09:44 AM~6617307
> *SORRY DON'T KNOW YOU COLOR DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT LOL I AM BROWN TOO :biggrin:  THESE ARE ALL MY TRU HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


JK. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2006, 09:49 AM~6617323
> *Oh so I can expect mine anytime soon...
> *


YEAH RIGHT :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




















J/K IT WILL BE UP LATER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 22 2006, 09:55 AM~6617361
> *JK.  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *



I WILL PUT A LITTLE SOMETHING OUT THERE FOR YOU TOO IN A WHILE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Riko


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 11:59 AM~6617385
> *I WILL PUT A LITTLE SOMETHING OUT THERE FOR YOU TOO IN A WHILE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 10:58 AM~6617381
> *YEAH RIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 08:26 AM~6617203
> *SORRY  :biggrin:  HERE YOU GO ART
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :biggrin: 

thanks! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 22 2006, 10:12 AM~6617437
> *NICE!! :biggrin:
> 
> thanks!  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
> *


 YOU'RE WELCOME!! :biggrin: 
THANKS I WILL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE YOU GUYS GO  










I'M OUT TALK TO YOU ALL LATERZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 10:21 AM~6617462
> *HERE YOU GUYS GO
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias happy dia del pavo 
:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you moni.

on another note I just seen soem pics of a girl that killed herself in a carrera 911 at 100mph. She hit a wall and the accident is just nasty, lets say you can't see her face. Sucks for her family. R.I.P.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

MAN LAW

*DO NOT GET UP IN THE MORNING THE DAY AFTER TURKEY DAY TO GO SHOPPING. REAL MEN WAIT TILL CHRISTMAS EVE.*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2006, 12:44 PM~6618284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THE CAR DOOR IS BIGGER THAN HIM :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 22 2006, 10:41 AM~6617592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU ARE WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 22 2006, 02:22 PM~6618855
> *       What up AZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *



WHAT UP?? :wave: 
HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 22 2006, 02:22 PM~6618855
> *       What up AZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


Qvo :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 02:57 PM~6618636
> *DAMN THE CAR DOOR IS BIGGER THAN HIM :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Hahahahahaha... that's durty. I'll be at panteras at about 6 today. yeah.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 22 2006, 02:39 PM~6618988
> *Hahahahahaha... that's durty. I'll be at panteras at about 6 today. yeah.
> *


HEY I CAN TALK SHIT BECAUSE I KNOW HIM :biggrin: 
HE CAN'T HURT ME


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 02:26 PM~6618887
> *WHAT UP??  :wave:
> HOW'S IT GOING?
> *










JUST CHILLIN YA KNOW :biggrin: Brew is going down good


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 22 2006, 02:42 PM~6619016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 02:44 PM~6619036
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn I am at the wrong place :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 22 2006, 02:51 PM~6619093
> *Damn I am at the wrong place :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



YUP YUP


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 02:44 PM~6619036
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Deeeaamm


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah this bud light is good. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!  :biggrin: miss you guys!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2006, 12:06 AM~6615937
> *Damn... I need to catch up to bubbz...  :biggrin:
> *


all those smiley faces & saying whats up 10 times a day... & you're on yer way :0

just playing buddy... whats up with you...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2006, 04:15 PM~6619628
> *Happy Thanksgiving!!!    :biggrin: miss you guys!!!
> *



HEY GIRL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING TOO.. :biggrin: 
WE MISS YOU TOO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP JEN HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 03:44 PM~6619036
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YA DATS WHAT I NEED :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 22 2006, 06:24 PM~6619673
> *all those smiley faces & saying whats up 10 times a day... & you're on yer way  :0
> 
> just playing buddy... whats up with you...
> *


Look who popped up out the blue!!!!!
Whats crackin?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm gettin ready to go to panteras, ill be there in bout an hour. The monte is just about done so I might take it to the picnic and see what it dew. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Nov 22 2006, 04:24 PM~6619673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cabron... I just got to new mexico.. 



Happy Turkey day homies...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 22 2006, 06:20 PM~6620372
> *HELL YA DATS WHAT I NEED :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP PLAYA PLAYA?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL I'M OUT GOING TO SCORCH AND C/W AND OFFICE PUB  


V.I.P. STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 06:47 PM~6620442
> *WELL I'M OUT GOING TO SCORCH AND C/W AND OFFICE PUB
> V.I.P. STYLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dam it i wish i was VIP there......


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14]*Happy Thanksgiving...AZ SIDE* [/SIZE]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Eny kick backz 2morrow


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 07:36 PM~6620416
> *WHAT UP PLAYA PLAYA?? :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP GIRL,,,,

WHAT TIME SHOULD I BE AT YOUR PLACE??


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2006, 07:47 PM~6620442
> *WELL I'M OUT GOING TO SCORCH AND C/W AND OFFICE PUB
> V.I.P. STYLE :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A HAPPY THANKSGIVING



BE SAFE AZ


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*HAPPY THANKGIVING AZ *:cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Turkey Day everyone!!! Hope you all have a safe holiday!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

***********HAPPY THANKSGIVING************


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all the AZ SIDE homies...

from me and Lady C, we hope you guys stay safe.. and enjoy today...  *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 23 2006, 10:55 AM~6624073
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all the AZ SIDE homies...
> 
> from me and Lady C, we hope you guys stay safe.. and enjoy today...
> *


What up homie? Don't eat too much turkey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 23 2006, 11:02 AM~6624123
> *What up homie? Don't eat too much turkey :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit... still waiting on the turkey! 

Here sittin with my pops-in-law drinkin a corona.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup ruben did you get that pic? How was your trip up there?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup ruben did you get that pic? How was your trip up there?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ where is the pavo at


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

happy T Day!!!
No turkey for me...............I'm in the airport, and won't get back to detroit till 10:30pm


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 23 2006, 01:31 PM~6624888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sux homie... next time we gotta kick it and have a beer or two or ten/twenty like in vegas :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY TONY HOW WAS YOUR THANKSGIVING?


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

what's up az


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 22 2006, 05:57 PM~6620245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What it du girlie girl!!! -- wassup TRU-DAWG --


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday "OLD" Rogue!!! *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 24 2006, 09:50 AM~6628808
> *Happy Birthday "OLD" Rogue!!!
> *


THANKS GREY GOOSE ALL DAY FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hope everybodies turkey day was good, cause mine was. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 24 2006, 01:52 PM~6629842
> *Hope everybodies turkey day was good, cause mine was. :biggrin:
> *



YEAH BECAUSE YOU WERE THE TURKEY!!! :biggrin:

WHAT UP HECTOR?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 24 2006, 03:34 PM~6630028
> *YEAH BECAUSE YOU WERE THE TURKEY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP HECTOR?
> *


Hahahahaha...

What iz it?

Sup bubbz?

On my way to locos right now to go pick up the monte. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 24 2006, 02:44 PM~6630064
> *
> Sup bubbz?
> 
> ...



Damn, finally doing something with 4 wheels instead of 2.. nice...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Nov 24 2006, 03:48 PM~6630079
> *Damn, finally doing something with 4 wheels instead of 2.. nice...
> *



Hahahahahaha... I was on the bike this morning, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 24 2006, 02:50 PM~6630092
> *Hahahahahaha... I was on the bike this morning, lol.
> *


I bet you were---- ya fuk'n donkey


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 24 2006, 02:44 PM~6630064
> *On my way to locos right now to go pick up the monte. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Where's the picture wey??? 

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 24 2006, 02:44 PM~6630064
> *Hahahahaha...
> 
> On my way to locos right now to go pick up the monte. :biggrin:
> *


Where is las fotos .........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll get pics up soon, I've been on my sidekick 2 so that's why I haven't been able to post pics.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 21 2006, 08:41 AM~6610057
> *WHAT UP AZ ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> *



ONE MORE DAY TIL THE "I" PICNIC!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sneak peak, hehehehehe... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 25 2006, 11:27 AM~6633742
> *Sneak peak, hehehehehe...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ   ASU vs Uof A go Sun Devils!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 21 2006, 09:41 AM~6610057
> *WHAT UP AZ ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 15 2006, 08:40 PM~6577171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SEE YOU ALL THERE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND TO EVERY ONE ELSE OUT THERE SUNDAY DEC 3RD 10-3


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HECTOR THE MONTE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...  


TOMORROW GOOD LUCK TO THE BIG 'I' WITH THEIR PICNIC...

SOMEBODY PLS TAKE PICS!!! :happysad: 



oh and PS... What's this I hear about a HOP on THURSDAY NIGHT? :dunno::


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I went to go get the car right now and chalio had me leave it there cause he wants to "work" on it some more, hehehehehe... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 25 2006, 11:27 AM~6633742
> *Sneak peak, hehehehehe...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 26 2006, 12:21 AM~6637096
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNING :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 26 2006, 09:29 AM~6638161
> *GOOD MORNING :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*The hospital that we are doing this for has a program called "Early Intervention". This program is designed for children ages 0-3. They are asking if we can donate toys for that age group. If your coming to the picnic and are going to donate a toy, please see if you can donate a toy for that age group. Any donation will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance and hope to see everybody there.*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

any pics from the picnic yet?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 26 2006, 08:11 PM~6640812
> *any pics from the picnic yet?
> *


x2
.....but I guess it's still kinda early


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 26 2006, 06:11 PM~6640812
> *any pics from the picnic yet?
> *


anyone?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 26 2006, 10:13 AM~6638348
> *
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



HELLO :wave: ARIZA70 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 26 2006, 08:23 PM~6641674
> *anyone?
> *



I LEFT AT 7PM AND THEY WERE STILL HOPPING..SORRY I GOT THERE LATE AND FORGOT MY CAMERA


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 26 2006, 08:23 PM~6641679
> *HELLO  :wave: ARIZA70 :biggrin:
> *


What's up :wave: How's your day


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

How was the turnout at the picnic? I was working on my car all day, and couldn't make it out


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.putfile.com/phxkstm/images/55305


here is the link to some of the pics i took 

i'm to lazy to post them all up in the forums

i left early but it was a good show 

new cars and freshly painted ones


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll try to post some other ones tomorrow.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301351


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ? Back to work :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Nov 26 2006, 07:46 PM~6641813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup er'body... how was the picnic yeaterday for those who went?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 27 2006, 09:33 AM~6644437
> *Sup er'body... how was the picnic yeaterday for those who went?
> *


Was baaad. Alotz of nice hoppers :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

picnic was tight guedo put it down again!..should have went


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I wanted to go but I was just too tired from the night before... Saturday night started off nice with dinner at the hyatt then drinks at la casa del mariachi and ended up with police, lol. :biggrin: :0


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE TO BUY SOME BLACK TATTO INK IN PHOENIX OR IF ANY OF YOU GOT SOME IL BUY IT U


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Nov 27 2006, 11:19 AM~6644656
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW WERE TO BUY SOME BLACK TATTO INK IN PHOENIX OR IF ANY OF YOU GOT SOME IL BUY IT U
> *



Superior tattoo :biggrin: 

superior tattoo


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 27 2006, 10:34 AM~6644769
> *Superior tattoo  :biggrin:
> 
> superior tattoo
> *


THANKS MAN BUT I NEED SOME RIGHT NOW


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Nov 27 2006, 11:58 AM~6644924
> *THANKS MAN BUT I NEED SOME RIGHT NOW
> *



well go and get some, lol. Hahahahahaha... its open right now. look up the addy, lol.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 27 2006, 11:00 AM~6644947
> *well go and get some, lol. Hahahahahaha... its open right now. look up the addy, lol.
> *


OH SHIT MY BAD JUST SAW THAT SHIT GOOD LOOKING OUT ESE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Nov 27 2006, 12:02 PM~6644961
> *OH SHIT MY BAD JUST SAW THAT SHIT GOOD LOOKING OUT ESE
> *



No prob homie. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 26 2006, 10:52 PM~6642223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA COOL PIC'S HOMIE THAT'S DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

check out this rest:  










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry6645292


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 27 2006, 02:37 PM~6645673
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice red x, what year is it? :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out some clips from the hop at the Individuals Picnic ... CLICK HERE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Nov 27 2006, 04:37 PM~6646657
> *Check out some clips from the hop at the Individuals Picnic ... CLICK HERE
> *


 :biggrin:  NICE VIDEO CLIPS :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT YESTERDAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

what up AZ! Who's going to the Majestics picnic?????????


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: 
TECHNIQUES WILL BE REPPING


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

WHERE WERE YOU YESTERDAY KNIGHTSTALKER????


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i'll be there,  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Nov 27 2006, 09:08 PM~6649275
> *:biggrin:
> TECHNIQUES WILL BE REPPING
> *


nice rides!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TO ALL THE AZ RIDERZ. HOW IS THE BIG AZ TREATING ALL THE LOWRIDERZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHECK THE PICS OUT!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301665


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6649244
> *what up AZ!  Who's going to the Majestics picnic?????????
> *


WE'LL BE THERE..


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 28 2006, 08:32 AM~6651115
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 28 2006, 09:34 AM~6651126
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP SIS??



C U ON SUNDAY RIGHT  



SICK OR NOT GIRL,,IM THERE,, :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice pics MARINATE. What up everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

whatz up!!!! AZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona who is goin thiz Sunday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Nov 27 2006, 10:09 PM~6649284
> *WHERE WERE YOU YESTERDAY KNIGHTSTALKER????
> *



fool i'm in NEW MEXICO... :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning Mr. Andres


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diaz JEN


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2006, 11:35 AM~6652100
> *Good Morning Mr. Andres
> *


WHAT UP JEN..


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*COLDBLOODED RIDAZ*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 28 2006, 10:54 AM~6651816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Nov 28 2006, 11:46 AM~6652175
> *COLDBLOODED RIDAZ
> *


Thanks for breakfast! :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 27 2006, 02:29 PM~6645900
> *That's a nice red x, what year is it?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
Let's try to make sure each post has some originality to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2006, 11:47 AM~6652179
> *It's cold here today!
> 
> *


Shiiit... It's snowing up in the mountains here!! :biggrin:


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Nov 28 2006, 01:06 PM~6652257
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> Let's try to make sure each post has some originality to it. :biggrin:
> *



How much more original than "what year is that red x?" can you get? :biggrin: 

No need to get butthurt it's a joke. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

gato :twak: insidious
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 















JK........ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What up Phoenix....just a heads up, someone jacked my rims early this morning. If anyone sees somebody trying to unloand some 24" Foose Speedster 6 on Nitto 420's, don't hestitate to let me know. Most likely they're the one jacked off my Yukon. :angry: 

I'll put up a small reward if anyone helps out with the recovery.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 28 2006, 02:33 PM~6652942
> *gato  :twak: insidious
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> JK........ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup bro? :biggrin: . People take this internet shit way to serious, lol. Shit makes me laugh, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 28 2006, 02:53 PM~6653102
> *What up Phoenix....just a heads up, someone jacked my rims early this morning.  If anyone sees somebody trying to unloand some 24" Foose Speedster 6 on Nitto 420's, don't hestitate to let me know.  Most likely they're the one jacked off my Yukon.  :angry:
> 
> I'll put up a small reward if anyone helps out with the recovery.
> ...



No shit! dang that sucks... so let me get this straight they left your truck there and just took the rims? :0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Nov 28 2006, 01:59 PM~6653175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, they left the truck on blocks. And shitty thing is, that you wouldn't expect that type of stuff to happen in my neighborhood. (near Scottsdale Rd. and Thunderbird)


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2006, 01:58 PM~6653159
> *Sup bro?  :biggrin: . People take this internet shit way to serious, lol. Shit makes me laugh, lol.
> *


Itz all good homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats crazy people are ballzy enough to take just want they want in front of you crib, Back in the day (way back in the day) when I got my cutlass stolen from high school they took the whole fuckin car. nowadays they just take what they want and leave the rest of the shit there. crazy. hope you find your shit bro.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 28 2006, 02:04 PM~6653231
> *Yep, they left the truck on blocks.  And shitty thing is, that you wouldn't expect that type of stuff to happen in my neighborhood. (near Scottsdale Rd. and Thunderbird)
> *



Damn homie.. first in vegas and now here? Sorry to hear about that shit Carlos.. hope you find them... and the fuckers that took that shit :guns: :angry:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 28 2006, 02:21 PM~6653368
> *Damn homie.. first in vegas and now here? Sorry to hear about that shit Carlos.. hope you find them... and the fuckers that took that shit :guns: :angry:
> *


F-ing truck is like a magnet for bad things.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 28 2006, 03:53 PM~6653102
> *What up Phoenix....just a heads up, someone jacked my rims early this morning.  If anyone sees somebody trying to unloand some 24" Foose Speedster 6 on Nitto 420's, don't hestitate to let me know.  Most likely they're the one jacked off my Yukon.  :angry:
> 
> I'll put up a small reward if anyone helps out with the recovery.
> ...


this the same truck that got stolen in Vegas?

Damn Homie you need a badass alarm paging system


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2006, 12:08 PM~6652734
> *How much more original than "what year is that red x?" can you get?  :biggrin:
> 
> No need to get butthurt it's a joke.  :biggrin:
> *


You gotta look 18000000000 pages ago, when he used that same line on my fucked up post.....my pic did not show up either.


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fuckin Stunna! quit talkin chit!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 28 2006, 03:39 PM~6653551
> *You gotta look 18000000000 pages ago, when he used that same line on my fucked up post.....my pic did not show up either.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha... fuck looking through all that, lol. And I'm the shit talker here, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2006, 09:54 AM~6651239
> *Nice pics MARINATE. What up everybody. :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE...CHECK THIS ONE I BUILT








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 04:23 PM~6653940
> *THANX HOMIE...CHECK THIS ONE I BUILT
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit looks like my monte, lol. :biggrin: bad ass, is it for sale? lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:30 PM~6653973
> *Oh shit looks like my monte, lol.  :biggrin:  bad ass, is it for sale? lol
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 04:33 PM~6654002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You got some talent MARINATE! :biggrin:

I swear the color of the paint is almost identical to the color of my car, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 28 2006, 02:39 PM~6653551
> *You gotta look 18000000000 pages ago, when he used that same line on my fucked up post.....my pic did not show up either.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha 
U dnt know how to use my BlackBerry real god :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ooooopppzz. I dnt know
:uh:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6649244
> *what up AZ!  Who's going to the Majestics picnic?????????
> *



I AM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone got a line on a good car transporter to to get my car from MI to AZ?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 28 2006, 05:25 PM~6654356
> *Anyone got a line on a good car transporter to to get my car from MI to AZ?
> *



You gon ride the gixxer down, lol. Shit yeah right be lookin all frozen like dumb and dumber, lol. :biggrin: 

When you getting here bro.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 28 2006, 02:56 PM~6654145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :ugh: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2006, 06:48 PM~6654544
> *You gon ride the gixxer down, lol. Shit yeah right be lookin all frozen like dumb and dumber, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> When you getting here bro.
> *


LOL...I should be there by sun, just in time for the majestics picnic.....I'll probably go straight there...lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Nov 27 2006, 11:10 PM~6649290
> *i'll be there,   :biggrin:
> *


IS YOUR HOPPER READY YET?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 28 2006, 07:22 PM~6655096
> *IS YOUR HOPPER READY YET?
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 28 2006, 06:39 PM~6655181
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP M3....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo to everyone on the AZ side


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 28 2006, 06:56 PM~6655281
> *WHATS UP M3....
> 
> *


you know just taking a pill and heading out to the strip club....

are you coming down for the big three event??????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREEN EYED MEX_@Nov 28 2006, 07:10 PM~6655353
> *you know just taking a pill and heading out to the strip club....
> 
> are you coming down for the big three event??????
> *


That must be nice strip club. Uuweee
:biggrin:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 28 2006, 07:18 PM~6655409
> *That must be nice strip club. Uuweee
> :biggrin:
> *


he 505 has the best stip clubz    ...... 
l/t1 did three take you to TD'S


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

505 :uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 28 2006, 07:26 PM~6655473
> *505  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Nov 28 2006, 07:39 PM~6655181
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


hello


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Az? November is almost gone and the Civic Plaza show didn't happen :angry:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 28 2006, 01:08 PM~6652734
> *How much more original than "what year is that red x?" can you get?  :biggrin:
> 
> No need to get butthurt it's a joke.  :biggrin:
> *


I told you that because a month or so ago Artbuck posted some pics with red X's and I asked him the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

FUCK WORK 
:angry:  :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 28 2006, 05:52 PM~6654579
> *LOL...I should be there by sun, just in time for the majestics picnic.....I'll probably go straight there...lol
> *



Koo. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Nov 28 2006, 09:46 PM~6656051
> *I told you that because a month or so ago Artbuck posted some pics with red X's and I asked him the same thing. :biggrin:
> *



No worries it's koo bro.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ?
HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
EVERYONE READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 09:34 AM~6658715
> *WHAT UP AZ?
> HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
> EVERYONE READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *



Fa'sho! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2006, 08:37 AM~6658733
> *Fa'sho!  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU TAKING THE HOPPER?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 11:45 AM~6659589
> *ARE YOU TAKING THE HOPPER?
> *



:0 who said I had a hopper? lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 08:34 AM~6658715
> *WHAT UP AZ?
> HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
> EVERYONE READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *


Simon I think my kochinero is goin to be ready 
:cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 25 2006, 11:27 AM~6633742
> *Sneak peak, hehehehehe...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is not a hooper
:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THIS SUNDAY SHOULD BE FUN... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 28 2006, 06:25 PM~6654356
> *Anyone got a line on a good car transporter to to get my car from MI to AZ?
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2006, 10:56 AM~6659686
> *:0  who said I had a hopper? lol.
> *



MY BAD  I THOUGHT CHALIO ONLY WORKED ON HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 29 2006, 12:49 PM~6659977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehehehe...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2006, 01:27 PM~6660506
> *Hahahahaha... it's only a single pump.  :biggrin:
> hehehehehe...
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2006, 01:27 PM~6660506
> *Hahahahaha... it's only a single pump.  :biggrin:
> hehehehehe...
> *


Yea a single piston


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 29 2006, 04:25 PM~6661427
> *Yea a single piston
> 
> *



Nah it aint a piston I'll show you a shot of the setup if you want, I aint got shit to hide and I aint afraid to pop the trunk.

Same exact setup I had in the regal doin bout 36" on a bad day. So I hoping to get atleast 40" and it's all street too.

Now if you want I'll buy one and put it in there just for saturday then put it away and save it for mu caddy, lol. :biggrin: :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP MAL602 CHICK?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

oh......**** is here :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Nov 29 2006, 04:55 PM~6662093
> *oh......**** is here :biggrin:
> *


Why are you announcing your here we can see that for our selves :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 04:39 PM~6661951
> *WHAT UP MAL602 CHICK?
> *


What's up??? Me nada much just chilling same ol thang. And u?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

SO WHEN WE GOT HOME FROM NEW MEXICO WE HAD A NICE SUPRISE KNIGHTSTALKERS CAR WAS GONE SO IF ANY OF YOU SEE THIS CAR PLEASE CALL THE POLICE OR KNIGHTSTALKER IT WAS STOLEN FROM OUR APT LAST NIGHT


:angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 06:15 PM~6662537
> *SO WHEN WE GOT HOME FROM NEW MEXICO WE HAD A NICE SUPRISE KNIGHTSTALKERS CAR WAS GONE SO IF ANY OF YOU SEE THIS CAR PLEASE CALL THE POLICE OR KNIGHTSTALKER IT WAS STOLEN FROM OUR APT LAST NIGHT
> :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :banghead:
> 
> ...


my 92 honda was stolen last night also.....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 06:18 PM~6662552
> *my 92 honda was stolen last night also.....
> *


for real :0 son of a bitch was it a honda rob last night we live on the westside what about you


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 08:19 PM~6662557
> *for real  :0 son of a bitch was it a honda rob last night we live on the westside what about you
> *


Gotdamn and I thought Detroit was bad :uh:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 29 2006, 06:22 PM~6662565
> *Gotdamn and I thought Detroit was bad :uh:
> *


it's getting pretty bad here too


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I got my 05 altima stolen around 3 months ago. Some kuleros pullout a gun to get my ride that suckz
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

so did u guys have alarms? Looks like I need to bypass getting some sounds put in my truck, and go straight to the alarm shop. I hear the paging alarm works best


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 06:15 PM~6662537
> *SO WHEN WE GOT HOME FROM NEW MEXICO WE HAD A NICE SUPRISE KNIGHTSTALKERS CAR WAS GONE SO IF ANY OF YOU SEE THIS CAR PLEASE CALL THE POLICE OR KNIGHTSTALKER IT WAS STOLEN FROM OUR APT LAST NIGHT
> :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :banghead:
> 
> ...



:angry: SONS OF BITCHES... :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 29 2006, 06:39 PM~6662649
> *so did u guys have alarms? Looks like I need to bypass getting some sounds put in my truck, and go straight to the alarm shop. I hear the paging alarm works best
> *



Alarms do no good if you're in another state homie... :angry:

When I had my lac the paging alarms always worked well..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 29 2006, 06:39 PM~6662649
> *so did u guys have alarms? Looks like I need to bypass getting some sounds put in my truck, and go straight to the alarm shop. I hear the paging alarm works best
> *


If you need one paging alarm I can get you the viper remote start for 200


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 06:19 PM~6662557
> *for real  :0 son of a bitch was it a honda rob last night we live on the westside what about you
> *


the car was on dunlap and 22ave my daughter had it at her apt.....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just read today that in AZ a 90-94 accord is one of the top 10 stolen cars.

One of the best alarms you can get is a compustar alarm, that's why I usually get on my cars.

Sorry for your loss ruben.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 06:45 PM~6662693
> *the car was on dunlap and 22ave my daughter had it at her apt.....
> *



Shit... that's almost right up the street... we're on northern! :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2006, 06:46 PM~6662698
> *I just read today that in AZ a 90-94 accord is one of the top 10 stolen cars.
> 
> One of the best alarms you can get is a compustar alarm, that's why I usually get on my cars.
> ...



 Me too...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 29 2006, 06:54 PM~6662745
> *Shit... that's almost right up the street... we're on northern!  :0
> *


i just bought it for her three weekz ago but i had full cov ins.. so we will see if it held itz value......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 07:04 PM~6662813
> *i just bought it for her three weekz ago but i had full cov ins.. so we will see if it held itz value......
> *


That's where i fucked up i only had liability


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY I AM GONNA INVENT AN ALARM..
IF THEY TOUCH MY SHIT THEY WILL GET THE SHOCK OF THEIR LIFE.. 1200 VOLTZ:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 29 2006, 07:06 PM~6662832
> *That's where i fucked up i only had liability
> *


that suckz brother... i hope i make back what i got in it...dam foolz got to take the working manz shit... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 07:17 PM~6662926
> *HEY I AM GONNA INVENT AN ALARM..
> IF THEY TOUCH MY SHIT THEY WILL GET THE SHOCK OF THEIR LIFE.. 1200 VOLTZ:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fuck the shock how bout a gun blasting at you as you open the damn door :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 07:19 PM~6662946
> *fuck the shock how bout a gun blasting at you as you open the damn door  :biggrin:
> *


NAW GIRL BECAUSE THEY WON'T ALWAYS OPEN A DOOR..
SHIT ONCE THEY TOUCH THE CAR THEY ARE GONE... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZROLLER?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 07:21 PM~6662963
> *NAW GIRL BECAUSE THEY WON'T ALWAYS OPEN A DOOR..
> SHIT ONCE THEY TOUCH THE CAR THEY ARE GONE... :biggrin:
> *


lol this still sucks ass now we only have my pos cavi  after taking it to new mexico i think its on its last breath now


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 07:23 PM~6662975
> *lol this still sucks ass now we only have my pos cavi   after taking it to new mexico i think its on its last breath now
> *



I HOPE THEY FIND IT GIRL


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 07:25 PM~6662997
> *I HOPE THEY FIND IT GIRL
> *



me too  he works hard for his shit they made out with sum goodies in that car fuckers


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 07:30 PM~6663014
> *me too   he works hard for his shit they made out with sum goodies in that car fuckers
> *



THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP JEN? :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 07:22 PM~6662973
> *WHAT UP AZROLLER?
> *


eating soup!!!!!!!!!!!! and talking on the phone......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6663086
> *eating soup!!!!!!!!!!!! and talking on the phone......
> *



 
WAIT A MINUTE MY PHONE DIDN'T RING?
WHO IS DAT BITCH!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 07:18 PM~6662937
> *that suckz brother... i hope i make back what i got in it...dam foolz got to take the working manz shit... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




I know homie... :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 07:04 PM~6662813
> *i just bought it for her three weekz ago but i had full cov ins.. so we will see if it held itz value....
> *


That whomps! you only had it three weeks, You didnt even get enough time to adjust the seat and mirriors yet. 

Knightstalker that suck for you also, After a trip out of town come home to that. 

I hope everything works out for the both of you guys............


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 29 2006, 08:07 PM~6663211
> *That whomps! you only had it three weeks, You didnt even get enough time to adjust the seat and mirriors yet.
> 
> Knightstalker that suck for you also, After a trip out of town come home to that.
> ...



Hopefully homie... we'll see what happens... :happysad:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 29 2006, 05:15 PM~6662537
> *SO WHEN WE GOT HOME FROM NEW MEXICO WE HAD A NICE SUPRISE KNIGHTSTALKERS CAR WAS GONE SO IF ANY OF YOU SEE THIS CAR PLEASE CALL THE POLICE OR KNIGHTSTALKER IT WAS STOLEN FROM OUR APT LAST NIGHT
> :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :banghead:
> 
> ...


Well that sucks hopefully whoever stole it gets busted!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 07:44 PM~6663100
> *
> WAIT A MINUTE MY PHONE DIDN'T RING?
> WHO IS DAT BITCH!!!
> ...


your was busy so i had to call the next in line ... baby pimp i got her sippy cup...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 29 2006, 08:07 PM~6663211
> *That whomps! you only had it three weeks, You didnt even get enough time to adjust the seat and mirriors yet.
> 
> Knightstalker that suck for you also, After a trip out of town come home to that.
> ...


thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 10:05 PM~6664036
> *your was busy so i had to call the next in line ... baby pimp i got her sippy cup...
> *





HEY WELL YOU KNOW THE PLAYER LINE IS ALWAYS BUSY :biggrin: 

I'M NOT A HATER  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 29 2006, 11:32 PM~6664568
> *HEY WELL YOU KNOW THE PLAYER LINE IS ALWAYS BUSY :biggrin:
> 
> I'M NOT A HATER
> ...


you know me i jjust move on to the next one i line.......    
next is the baby pimp power.... to smack that ass........ :0 :0 :0 who's next.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 29 2006, 11:43 PM~6664612
> *you know me i jjust move on to the next one i line.......
> next is the baby pimp power.... to smack that ass........ :0  :0  :0  who's next.
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 29 2006, 06:45 PM~6662689
> *If you need one paging alarm I can get you the viper remote start for 200
> 
> *


Shit homie hook it up!  you install it too?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Any word on Ruben's car?


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

Q-VO ARIZONA! FROM TUCSON


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*WHAT UP AZ.......................HERES SOME FLICKS FROM THE HOP AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC*


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice pics. thanx.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 09:38 AM~6666310
> *Any word on Ruben's car?
> *



 no that car is long gone prob in another state by now


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Nov 30 2006, 12:02 PM~6666794
> * no that car is long gone prob in another state by now
> *



Like I told Ruben last night over the phone, you will get that car back people that steal those accords are newbies to the whole import scene, people dont "hook-up" accords that much. Also nobody would want to steal that car for those wheels cause they're out dated and 17" and 18" wheels are not in anymore. So the person or persons responsible for taking the car are prolly some paisa kids that wanted the wheels and that's prolly all they'll take from it if anything. So expect to get the car back if anything will be gone it'll be the wheels and that's it.

Lemme give you guys a lil insight on the import scene, nowadays people are into the "JDM" fad, JDM standing for Japanese Domestic Market. The JDM thing is about getting your car to look like it actually came from Japan. People are buying seats, center console's and things of that nature. Reason being is that japan gets a lot of amenities that we don't get here in the states with our hondas. People aren't into the "ricey" type car ever since the fast and the furious came out. Import tuners are now about making their cars look as clean and as stick as possible with 15" wheels and a good suspension and engine. Now if you would of had a Honda Civic or a Acura Integra, then i'd be worried about getting my car back totally stripped.

Sorry for the long ass post, lol. Just wanted to give some insight, and yes i'm still into Imports as well. I can give a shit bout what people think, I'm a car enthusiast and anybody can appreciate a car for what it's worth and the time that has been spent on it.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 11:22 AM~6666971
> *Like I told Ruben last night over the phone, you will get that car back people that steal those accords are newbies to the whole import scene, people dont "hook-up" accords that much. Also nobody would want to steal that car for those wheels cause they're out dated and 17" and 18" wheels are not in anymore. So the person or persons responsible for taking the car are prolly some paisa kids that wanted the wheels and that's prolly all they'll take from it if anything. So expect to get the car back if anything will be gone it'll be the wheels and that's it.
> 
> Lemme give you guys a lil insight on the import scene, nowadays people are into the "JDM" fad, JDM standing for Japanese Domestic Market. The JDM thing is about getting your car to look like it actually came from Japan. People are buying seats, center console's and things of that nature. Reason being is that japan gets a lot of amenities that we don't get here in the states with our hondas. People aren't into the "ricey" type car ever since the fast and the furious came out. Import tuners are now about making their cars look as clean and as stick as possible with 15" wheels and a good suspension and engine. Now if you would of had a Honda Civic or a Acura Integra, then i'd be worried about getting my car back totally stripped.
> ...


Damn fool... You wrote all that shit with your sidekick?? :0 


I don't know if I'ma get it back... there were alot of other same types of hondas stolen too... close by... so :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 12:27 PM~6667000
> *Damn fool... You wrote all that shit with your sidekick??  :0
> I don't know if I'ma get it back... there were alot of other same types of hondas stolen too... close by... so :dunno:
> *


nah i'm at work right now, lol. i could have if I wanted to though, I'm gangster with my sidekick DOS, lol. I feel lost without it, but it's time to upgrade to the sidekick tres, lol. :biggrin: 

Let me tell you this is somebody wanted a accord to strip it's guts and tag it or whatever they would want a real clean one and let's be honest your car wasn't the cleanest, but the thing is that it was your car and that's why it hurts. You should get your car back Ruben.

Put it this way if I parked my civic next to yours in a mall and the thief that was into Honda's had a choice he would take mine cause it looks more like the car that would have something under the hood. Cause I got the JDM thing going on.

Truth is Honda's and Acura's are stolen like hot cakes everyday, it's just that we fail to hear about it or see it till it happens to one of us.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 11:33 AM~6667036
> *nah i'm at work right now, lol. i could have if I wanted to though, I'm gangster with my sidekick DOS, lol. I feel lost without it, but it's time to upgrade to the sidekick tres, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me tell you this is somebody wanted a accord to strip it's guts and tag it or whatever they would want a real clean one and let's be honest your car wasn't the cleanest, but the thing is that it was your car and that's why it hurts. You should get your car back Ruben.
> ...



So you saying my shit wasn't clean? :0 

Yeah ur right... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 12:38 PM~6667069
> *So you saying my shit wasn't clean?  :0
> 
> Yeah ur right...  :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha... you know what I meant, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 01:33 PM~6667036
> *nah i'm at work right now, lol. i could have if I wanted to though, I'm gangster with my sidekick DOS, lol.
> *


how much is your bill for internet?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 11:40 AM~6667087
> *hahahaha... you know what I meant, lol.
> *



Yeah... hanging bumper, fucked up mounts and rotors don't make it clean huh... :0 


It was a piece of shit, but MY pos.. :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 30 2006, 12:43 PM~6667108
> *how much is your bill for internet?
> *



Total I pay bout 70 bux a month with 3000 thousand minutes and unlimited txting. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 12:49 PM~6667155
> *Yeah... hanging bumper, fucked up mounts and rotors don't make it clean huh...  :0
> It was a piece of shit, but MY pos.. :angry:
> *



You crazy Ruben.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 12:59 PM~6667534
> *Total I pay bout 70 bux a month with 3000 thousand minutes and unlimited txting.  :biggrin:
> *


Thatz good I pay 80 with 400 txt only its a blackberry


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 30 2006, 02:12 PM~6667652
> *Thatz good I pay 80 with 400 txt only its a blackberry
> *



Yeah I got a corporate account cause my cousin used to work there and just gave me the number so I pay it every month.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

GOT DAM IT FUKIN COLD hno:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

GOT DAM IT FUKIN COLD hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 01:01 PM~6667547
> *You crazy Ruben.
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Nov 30 2006, 03:46 PM~6667944
> *GOT DAM IT FUKIN COLD hno:
> *


you don't know the definition of cold. It's going to snow like a mutafucka here in MI tonight


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 30 2006, 01:53 PM~6668016
> *you don't know the definition of cold. It's going to snow like a mutafucka here in MI tonight
> *



You calling him a pussy Ryan? :0 :biggrin: J/K.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 02:54 PM~6668024
> *You calling him a pussy Ryan?  :0  :biggrin:  J/K..  :biggrin:
> *




Hahahahaha... putting words in his mouth, lol.

Shit it is cold here, I was born and raised here in Phoenix. And I aint used to this shit, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 02:05 PM~6668127
> *Hahahahaha... putting words in his mouth, lol.
> 
> Shit it is cold here, I was born and raised here in Phoenix. And I aint used to this shit, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Nah... just having some fun since it seems like az side died...


After snow.. this ain't that bad... j/k.. it IS fuckin cold...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 03:30 PM~6668323
> *:cheesy: Nah... just having some fun since it seems like az side died...
> After snow.. this ain't that bad... j/k.. it IS fuckin cold...
> *



Hahahahaha.. yep!
Sup Jen?
Sup locdownmexikan?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up AZer's! Were so busy, I hardly get to mess around! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 30 2006, 02:48 PM~6668473
> *What's up AZer's!  Were so busy, I hardly get to mess around! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GIRL I WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6668416
> *Hahahahaha.. yep!
> Sup Jen?
> Sup locdownmexikan?
> *


Ke pasa insidios chilling are you taking el monti thiz Sunday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 30 2006, 03:52 PM~6668517
> *Ke pasa insidios chilling are you taking el monti thiz Sunday
> *



Don't know bro... I still have to put it together and I'm waiting on chrome. So we'll see what happens by then.

Fred, whats crackin bro?

Why yoiu change your fuckin name for? Never asked you that, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 03:30 PM~6668754
> *Don't know bro... I still have to put it together and I'm waiting on chrome. So we'll see what happens by then.
> 
> Fred, whats crackin bro?
> ...


after four years just felt I needed a change :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 30 2006, 04:32 PM~6668773
> *after four years just felt I needed a change :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

1500 DAMNN theres alot of post whores in this topic


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 30 2006, 05:42 PM~6669272
> *1500 DAMNN theres alot of post whores in this topic
> *



Actually that's a point of pride thank you, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 03:23 PM~6667738
> *Yeah I got a corporate account cause my cousin used to work there and just gave me the number so I pay it every month.
> *


sheeet hook a brutha up :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2006, 02:05 PM~6668127
> *Hahahahaha... putting words in his mouth, lol.
> 
> Shit it is cold here, I was born and raised here in Phoenix. And I aint used to this shit, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


thats wat im saying me 2 but i hasnt been this cold in a couple of years


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 30 2006, 03:48 PM~6668473
> *What's up AZer's!  Were so busy, I hardly get to mess around! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for everything jen. see you in saturday


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 30 2006, 07:28 PM~6670124
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Qvo homie... any luck with ur daughters ride?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

AZ TTT


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
WAT UP AZ...................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 30 2006, 09:42 PM~6671171
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> WAT UP AZ...................
> *



Damn... so violent.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 30 2006, 07:53 PM~6670284
> *AZ TTT
> *



Qvo homie.. taking the 70 out this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 30 2006, 04:42 PM~6669272
> *1500 DAMNN theres alot of post whores in this topic
> *



Holy shit.. I didn't notice I had so many posts... need to take more pics so I can catch up to bubbz... :biggrin: 

Maybe this weekend at the Majestics picnic huh... :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 11:19 PM~6671892
> *Qvo homie.. taking the 70 out this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


No I tore the interior out, and I am gonna start sanding the paint to add a few things :biggrin: :biggrin: I might still roll out in my homeboy's ride if I am not working on my shit


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 12:21 AM~6671904
> *Holy shit.. I didn't notice I had so many posts... need to take more pics so I can catch up to bubbz...  :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe this weekend at the Majestics picnic huh...  :cheesy:
> *



I hope you take some pics.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 07:31 PM~6670148
> *Qvo homie... any luck with ur daughters ride?
> *


nope,,, that car is gone... and you........ :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Nov 25 2006, 04:20 PM~6634598
> * SEE YOU ALL THERE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND TO EVERY ONE ELSE OUT THERE SUNDAY DEC 3RD 10-3
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

It's gonna be a great weekend!


----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 1 2006, 10:53 AM~6674038
> *It's gonna be a great weekend!
> *




yes t is


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Dec 1 2006, 08:52 AM~6673360
> *nope,,, that car is gone... and you........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Ours is gone as well


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 1 2006, 02:17 PM~6674904
> *Ours is gone as well
> *



Thing is when cars get stolen cops dont "go out" and look for them. Usually cars that have been stolen from are recovered in about a week or two. This usually happens because cars get dumped and somebody reports a abondoned vehicle. That's how cars are found, or unless there's a cop behind the car are the thieves are driving like complete jackasses is another story. You guys will get your cars back.


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 1 2006, 10:53 AM~6674038
> *It's gonna be a great weekend!
> *


I AGREE!! Looking foward to a great event!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I rounded up all the guys from the club and taken some rides as well!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2006, 08:37 AM~6673307
> *I hope you take some pics.
> *


I will if you gimme a ride? :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 02:33 PM~6675002
> *I will if you gimme a ride? :dunno:
> *



that'll work. :biggrin:

I might buy a '95 bemmer 318I this weekend, maybe not sure.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2006, 01:42 PM~6675073
> *that'll work.  :biggrin:
> 
> I might buy a '95 bemmer 318I this weekend, maybe not sure.
> *



Orale... lucky you... I need to save up some feria to buy me another hooptie...  

Loan me some feria wey :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 1 2006, 01:21 PM~6674944
> *I AGREE!! Looking foward to a great event!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I rounded up all the guys from the club and taken some rides as well!!
> *



Society CC coming out? :0 

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 02:54 PM~6675141
> *Orale... lucky you... I need to save up some feria to buy me another hooptie...
> 
> Loan me some feria wey :biggrin:
> *



How much you need? J/K I might need this cash if I buy the bemmer, but I'm also goin out tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2006, 02:20 PM~6675277
> *How much you need? J/K I might need this cash if I buy the bemmer, but I'm also goin out tonight.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


bout 3gs to buy me a gbody or something...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 03:26 PM~6675312
> *bout 3gs to buy me a gbody or something...
> *


Get some cheese together bout $1500.00 and I can find you something.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 1 2006, 02:43 PM~6675418
> *Get some cheese together bout $1500.00 and I can find you something.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: Damn... this was on page2 already... fuckin dead in here...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 08:33 PM~6676838
> *:uh: Damn... this was on page2 already... fuckin dead in here...
> *


i really hope AZ is warmer than new mexico.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 1 2006, 07:34 PM~6676845
> *i really hope AZ is warmer than new mexico.
> *



It is a LIL bit warmer...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ 
 
Where is everybody at
:uh:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 07:28 PM~6677168
> *It is a LIL bit warmer...
> *


Hey Ruben, Where did you stay at in New Mexico?


----------



## Laidback (Oct 30, 2006)

WHAT UP A.Z.. WHATS UP 4 THE WEEKEN?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 1 2006, 08:52 PM~6677285
> *Hey Ruben, Where did you stay at in New Mexico?
> *



We went to Albuquerque then went to the mountains... Sapello.. a town just north of Las Vegas, New mexico...  


it was cool... no wait... COLD... hahaha.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Laidback_@Dec 1 2006, 09:59 PM~6677623
> *WHAT UP A.Z.. WHATS UP 4 THE WEEKEN?
> *



MAJESTICS PICNIC... SUNDAY...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 09:24 PM~6677783
> *We went to Albuquerque then went to the mountains... Sapello.. a town just north of Las Vegas, New mexico...
> it was cool... no wait... COLD... hahaha..  :biggrin:
> *


Not bad my wife is from Zuni, NM so i spend alot of time there every year!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 1 2006, 10:41 PM~6677877
> *Not bad my wife is from Zuni, NM so i spend alot of time there every year!
> *



Orale.... next time take us with you and drop us off hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn... AZ needs to wake up...


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I need some 4half tons resortes for tomorrow
Enybody has some 4 sale


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 2 2006, 05:01 PM~6681752
> *I need some 4half tons resortes for tomorrow
> Enybody has some 4 sale
> *


Hit up Streetlife @ 602-242-3811


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 2 2006, 05:30 PM~6681862
> *Hit up Streetlife @ 602-242-3811
> *


They out


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 2 2006, 05:48 PM~6681929
> *They out
> 
> *


Locos? :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 2 2006, 04:17 PM~6681222
> *Damn... AZ needs to wake up...
> 
> 
> ...


Fool its saturday, some people got lives. Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja < = mexican laugh, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 2 2006, 06:21 PM~6682029
> *Fool its saturday, some people got lives. Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja < = mexican laugh, lol.
> *



True... so what are you doing up on here?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Are you goin 2morrow playa


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 2 2006, 10:46 PM~6683212
> *Are you goin 2morrow playa
> *


Maybe... We'll see what happens...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I kinda feel like going out there to snap some pics... haven't done that in a while... :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 2 2006, 05:48 PM~6681929
> *They out
> 
> *


are u sure cause I got like 25 pairs


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Just a few hours away. We'll see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 3 2006, 06:59 AM~6684014
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU READY MR. CHEIF?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin: 

ARE YOU READY FOR TODAY?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*WHAT UP HOMIES IN AZ..... SOMEBODY POST SOME OF THEM BOMB ASS FLICKS YA'LL GOT TODAY AT THE PICNIC HOMIES :thumbsup: *


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

MAJESTICS TOYS 4 TOTS
DEC 2006


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HOP PIC'S COMING UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SORRY THEY ARE NOT SO GOOD QUALITY SHITTY CAMERA..
THAT IS ALL I HAVE DIDN'T STAY AT THE HOP LONG... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Here are some more:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302964


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Like the blaklak next to the chopper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 3 2006, 09:05 PM~6687741
> *  SORRY THEY ARE NOT SO GOOD QUALITY SHITTY CAMERA..
> THAT IS ALL I HAVE DIDN'T STAY AT THE HOP LONG... :biggrin:
> *


Thx for sharing Moni


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 3 2006, 09:38 PM~6687959
> *Thx for sharing Moni
> *



YOUR WELCOME  
WISH YOU GUYS COULD HAVE BEEN THERE..


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 3 2006, 09:38 PM~6687959
> *Thx for sharing Moni
> *



X2 thanks  ..........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 3 2006, 10:16 PM~6688255
> *X2  thanks  ..........
> *



YOUR WELCOME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 3 2006, 09:45 PM~6688001
> *YOUR WELCOME
> WISH YOU GUYS COULD HAVE BEEN THERE..
> *



 Me too... but sometimes things come up... and with the way things have been going? :banghead:


Next time for sure..


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I HAD A GOOD TIME MAN IT WAS COOL UNTIL ALL THE SHIT TALKING BUT IT'S ALL IN FUN AND GAME'S NICE PIC'S CARLOS AND O.G PLAYER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 3 2006, 11:26 PM~6688697
> *I HAD A GOOD TIME MAN IT WAS COOL UNTIL ALL THE SHIT TALKING BUT IT'S ALL IN FUN AND GAME'S  NICE PIC'S CARLOS AND O.G PLAYER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's up az was that fun last night or what!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanx for the sharing the pics... I wanted to go but I ad forgot it was my nana's b-day. I told my tio about it at the party and he's like you should have told me we would've went for a while, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 3 2006, 10:05 PM~6687741
> *  SORRY THEY ARE NOT SO GOOD QUALITY SHITTY CAMERA..
> THAT IS ALL I HAVE DIDN'T STAY AT THE HOP LONG... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR SHARING OG PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Dec 4 2006, 09:14 AM~6690392
> *THANKS FOR SHARING OG PLAYER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOUR WELCOME


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

the hop was da shit..............................props 2 all da clubs rep"n az


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Dec 4 2006, 10:40 AM~6690835
> *the hop was da shit..............................props 2 all da clubs rep"n az
> *


DAMN I SHOULD HAVE STAYED I GUESS I MISSED OUT.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn my lady devoted her time to take and put pics up for the AZ side and you never said thanks, just to OGPLAYER. Crazy...lasttime I hook you fools up. :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5+Dec 4 2006, 01:22 PM~6691491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was directed to both so chilax bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up pinches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

Fuck Mondays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and blue too wherever that fool is???? :scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 4 2006, 11:22 AM~6691491
> *Damn my lady devoted her time to take and put pics up for the AZ side and you never said thanks, just to OGPLAYER.  Crazy...lasttime I hook you fools up.  :angry:
> *



Easy killer!!!!!!Don't get all worked up over any AZ Sider........they are all pookies!!!!!j/k


Thanks to you and your Lady I got a look at what I missed......Do you have any more??? I didn't see any *PICS* other of my favorite clubs such as........*PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!*
or Spirit, or New Image or Slow Lane (oops I did see Grumpy's car).......etc., etc., and so on? Or were they not there??


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 4 2006, 11:56 AM~6691723
> *Easy killer!!!!!!Don't get all worked up over any AZ Sider........they are all pookies!!!!!j/k
> Thanks to you and your Lady I got a look at what I missed......Do you have any more???  I didn't see any other of my favorite clubs such as........PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!
> or Spirit, or New Image or Slow Lane (oops I did see Grumpy's car).......etc., etc., and so on?  Or were they not there??
> *


We were there! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 4 2006, 11:59 AM~6691747
> *We were there! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I figured that.........but I saw no pics taken by 805 or OG....?????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PICS!!!! I meant PICS!!!!!!


fuck I was not even there......ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















ok.....I am calm now........sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 4 2006, 02:09 PM~6691822
> *PICS!!!! I meant PICS!!!!!!
> fuck I was not even there......ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



2 questions...

What are you on?

and can I have some?

Sup Art? :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 4 2006, 12:56 PM~6691723
> *Easy killer!!!!!!Don't get all worked up over any AZ Sider........they are all pookies!!!!!j/k
> Thanks to you and your Lady I got a look at what I missed......Do you have any more???  I didn't see any PICS other of my favorite clubs such as........PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!
> or Spirit, or New Image or Slow Lane (oops I did see Grumpy's car).......etc., etc., and so on?  Or were they not there??
> *



Sorry homie they came in hella late with some other clubs, but my lady took the pics, so I guess she didnt have much battery life to get them all, she took like 130 pics. Next time we will bring more batteries.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yesterday was tigh the hop, the food. Everyone geting 2gether 4 the kidz. Thank MAJESTICS CC


----------



## juice1 (Nov 14, 2006)

What's up my Az. people


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juice1_@Dec 4 2006, 05:22 PM~6693217
> *What's up my Az. people
> *



What up!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 4 2006, 02:29 PM~6692419
> *Yesterday was tigh the hop, the food. Everyone geting 2gether 4 the kidz. Thank MAJESTICS CC
> *


THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME DOWN AND SHOWED SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ.
Enything 4 thiz sunday 
  :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 4 2006, 12:22 PM~6691491
> *Damn my lady devoted her time to take and put pics up for the AZ side and you never said thanks, just to OGPLAYER.  Crazy...lasttime I hook you fools up.  :angry:
> *



Just a word of advice homie... #1 don't post up pics for gratitude or props... do it because you wanna share.. that's the only reason i do it...

#2... For some people (myself) the pictures didn't show up... all i see is blanks... so next time you post pics.. don't do it all at once.. try like 5-6 at a time... that way you don't have any problems... 


Oh and by the way... props to your ol lady on the pics... she took some really good shots...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 4 2006, 02:29 PM~6692419
> *Yesterday was tigh the hop, the food. Everyone geting 2gether 4 the kidz. Thank MAJESTICS CC
> *


Wish I would've went   Busy working on the ride though


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 4 2006, 06:30 PM~6693995
> *Qvo AZ.
> Anything 4 this sunday?
> 
> ...



Isn't Old School having that Central Cruise/Toydrive? :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Dec 4 2006, 07:42 PM~6694433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Special thanks to my partner in crime LUXURY!! :biggrin: I couldnt resist it!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 4 2006, 08:49 PM~6694480
> *Special thanks to my partner in crime LUXURY!! :biggrin:  I couldnt resist it!!
> *


damn straight, az better be ready for me and you...hahahaha


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks everyone for the pics!!!! Looks like I missed a lot of fun

Luxury, nice pic, badass myspace!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 4 2006, 08:56 PM~6694522
> *thanks everyone for the pics!!!! Looks like I missed a lot of fun
> 
> Luxury, nice pic, badass myspace!
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Some pictures for everyone....


----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 4 2006, 08:25 PM~6694646
> *Some pictures for everyone....
> 
> 
> ...


Who are these fine dudes??? LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 4 2006, 09:30 PM~6694677
> *Who are these fine dudes???  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dunno...models maybe?


----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 4 2006, 08:31 PM~6694680
> *I dunno...models maybe?
> *


HEY








BOTH OF YOU!!!


LOL!!ASSES!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 4 2006, 08:41 PM~6694724
> *HEY
> 
> 
> ...


LUXURY, I forgot to tell you about Ray's foot fetish! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 4 2006, 09:44 PM~6694743
> *LUXURY, I forgot to tell you about Ray's foot fetish! :biggrin:
> *


That sounds like an AZ kind of problem...hahaha


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

i dont give my number to **** :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 4 2006, 08:52 PM~6694785
> *That sounds like an AZ kind of problem...hahaha
> *


LOL :biggrin: 










I will never forget the look on your face when I said that one thing to you! You were like WTF?????


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

fuck hose,wheres your car pussy  :cheesy:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whos jmcustoms never heard of that :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice Pics! Mal602 Chic...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Just wanted to take some time to thank all of you that made it to the picnic to support this event. All of you that donated, thank you very much. All the toys we collected will be given to The Childrens Angel Foundation. Actually, the event coordinator from the Foundation went to the picnic and was overwhelmed with the turnout and the donations that where being made. People don't believe that LOWRIDERS can get together and support each other and the community. Once again, we proved them wrong this weekend. All of this couldn't have been accomplished without the support of the lowrider community and our sponsors that helped us with there time, support and donations. *Just to let you guys know the magintude of your contributions, we raised over 500 toys and nearly $1000 to give to the Childrens Angel Foundation.* We hope that we can keep this as an annual event and continue to provide for these children. Again, thank you all for your support and donations.

Red Dog


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

I forgot to mention, THANKS TODD AND THE STREETLIFE CREW for sponsoring and hosting the hop. When we needed to secure a location for the hop, Todd didn't hesitate to offer his shop. By the way, congratulations on that 95". Glad I was able to witness that.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2006, 09:36 PM~6695108
> *Just wanted to take some time to thank all of you that made it to the picnic to support this event.  All of you that donated, thank you very much.  All the toys we collected will be given to The Childrens Angel Foundation.  Actually, the event coordinator from the Foundation went to the picnic and was overwhelmed with the turnout and the donations that where being made.  People don't believe that LOWRIDERS can get together and support each other and the community.  Once again, we proved them wrong this weekend.  All of this couldn't have been accomplished without the support of the lowrider community and our sponsors that helped us with there time, support and donations.  Just to let you guys know the magintude of your contributions, we raised over 500 toys and nearly $1000 to give to the Childrens Angel Foundation.  We hope that we can keep this as an annual event and continue to provide for these children.  Again, thank you all for your support and donations.
> 
> Red Dog
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looked like i great event i wish we were out in az or cali. congrats on the turn out and donations. just goes to show how the love in the lowriding community can over ride the bullshit sometimes


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I bought another car, lol.

92 BMW 318i :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

So what's up this weekend? I heard there was another picnic/show for Old School C.C. and another for Phoenix Prime or something? Anybody know what else is going on in the next few weeks?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone looking for a daily/project my homie is trying to unload one... 

1996 Lincoln Town Car
Silver Ext
Gray Leather Int
Pioneer CD
Chrome 13's
Rebuilt Tranny
130K Miles on motor
$2,700 O.B.O.

Get at me if your interested, I can get pics for you...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 5 2006, 11:01 AM~6697764
> *Anyone looking for a daily/project my homie is trying to unload one...
> 
> 1996 Lincoln Town Car
> ...



Wish I would have known this last night, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 5 2006, 10:01 AM~6697764
> *Anyone looking for a daily/project my homie is trying to unload one...
> 
> 1996 Lincoln Town Car
> ...


I'm interested....please post pics... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hello AZ!! wussup Jen! Ray! Jim and Insidious (don't know your real name...lol)
My first day at work.........and I'm already hanging out on LIL while on the job...lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 5 2006, 12:37 PM~6698625
> *Hello AZ!! wussup Jen! Ray! Jim and Insidious (don't know your real name...lol)
> My first day at work.........and I'm already hanging out on LIL while on the job...lol
> *



Hector, lol. whats crckin bro? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2006, 01:39 PM~6698643
> *Hector, lol. whats crckin bro?  :biggrin:
> *


just sittin here. I get an hour for lunch, but I only need about 30 mins. I've never had hour lunches in my life....lol I need to get my chain replaced on my bike!!!! Any info for me yet?
Nice beamer BTW
.............anybody got a old Cricket phone for sale? Cheapest one in the store is like $160 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 5 2006, 12:42 PM~6698656
> *just sittin here. I get an hour for lunch, but I only need about 30 mins. I've never had hour lunches in my life....lol I need to get my chain replaced on my bike!!!! Any info for me yet?
> Nice beamer BTW
> *



Yeah bro as a matter of fact I just met this guy that works in one of the stores that does bike work, his name is Tim. I'll PM you his number if you wanna give him a call. Just tell him that Hector the guy from corporate gave you the number.

Oh and the bemmer, yeah. I GOT IT 4 CHEAP! lol :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 5 2006, 12:42 PM~6698656
> *just sittin here. I get an hour for lunch, but I only need about 30 mins. I've never had hour lunches in my life....lol I need to get my chain replaced on my bike!!!! Any info for me yet?
> Nice beamer BTW
> .............anybody got a old Cricket phone for sale? Cheapest one in the store is like $160 :0
> *



My lady HAD a real nice one till I broke the mofo in half, lol. I think she might have another one. I'll check with her and let you know.

Lunch time, lates. :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2006, 08:36 PM~6695108
> *Just wanted to take some time to thank all of you that made it to the picnic to support this event.  All of you that donated, thank you very much.  All the toys we collected will be given to The Childrens Angel Foundation.  Actually, the event coordinator from the Foundation went to the picnic and was overwhelmed with the turnout and the donations that where being made.  People don't believe that LOWRIDERS can get together and support each other and the community.  Once again, we proved them wrong this weekend.  All of this couldn't have been accomplished without the support of the lowrider community and our sponsors that helped us with there time, support and donations.  Just to let you guys know the magintude of your contributions, we raised over 500 toys and nearly $1000 to give to the Childrens Angel Foundation.  We hope that we can keep this as an annual event and continue to provide for these children.  Again, thank you all for your support and donations.
> 
> Red Dog
> *


Good news! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 5 2006, 06:43 PM~6701773
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo wut up to everyone. Who is goin thiz weekend to cruz at central


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke pasa chika mala :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah I just picked up my monte and it gets up pretty good.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 5 2006, 07:51 PM~6702394
> *Yeah I just picked up my monte and it gets up pretty good.
> *


Pictures ese are you coming out thiz Sunday


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

whats up AZ much love to yall


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

can someone get a Jamal and have him call me???????????
623-764-3549

wussup cuz (OG PLAYER) give me a call tomorrow if you can i dont have your new number


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 5 2006, 09:40 PM~6703313
> *can someone get a Jamal and have him call me???????????
> 623-764-3549
> 
> ...


OK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

A COUPLE RANDOM PICS FROM SUNDAY


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 5 2006, 11:42 AM~6698656
> *just sittin here. I get an hour for lunch, but I only need about 30 mins. I've never had hour lunches in my life....lol I need to get my chain replaced on my bike!!!! Any info for me yet?
> Nice beamer BTW
> .............anybody got a old Cricket phone for sale? Cheapest one in the store is like $160 :0
> *


What ever you do NEVER go to YSA on cavecreek for any bike parts or service. If you need a new Chain I would go to CycleGear on CaveCreek PM me if you need more info


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Dec 5 2006, 08:40 PM~6703313
> *can someone get a Jamal and have him call me???????????
> 623-764-3549
> 
> ...


What up Mike!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 5 2006, 09:47 PM~6702859
> *Pictures ese are you coming out thiz Sunday
> 
> *



I'll get pics of it later today... It's dirty so it needs to get washed. I'm running out of room to put these car's, lol. I never knew I'd have that problem, lol.

as far as how high the car gets up lets just say the back bumper is pretty close to the floor after bout 3-4 licks... non piston, stock shocks and suspension. I'm afraid to bang it though cause I know that front bumper is gonna get beat to shit and that candy paint job wasn't cheap.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ 
:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2006, 07:43 AM~6705868
> *I'll get pics of it later today... It's dirty so it needs to get washed. I'm running out of room to put these car's, lol. I never knew I'd have that problem, lol.
> 
> as far as how high the car gets up lets just say the back bumper is pretty close to the floor after bout 3-4 licks... non piston, stock shocks and suspension. I'm afraid to bang it though cause I know that front bumper is gonna get beat to shit and that candy paint job wasn't cheap.
> *


Hydros + Candy paint + Plastic bumpers + switch happy = Fucked up paint job :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 6 2006, 12:08 PM~6707100
> *Hydros + Candy paint + Plastic bumpers + switch happy = Fucked up paint job :biggrin:
> *


ha ha... :roflmao: ... so true...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 5 2006, 10:18 PM~6703495
> *OK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 6 2006, 08:43 AM~6705868
> *I'll get pics of it later today... It's dirty so it needs to get washed. I'm running out of room to put these car's, lol. I never knew I'd have that problem, lol.
> 
> as far as how high the car gets up lets just say the back bumper is pretty close to the floor after bout 3-4 licks... non piston, stock shocks and suspension. I'm afraid to bang it though cause I know that front bumper is gonna get beat to shit and that candy paint job wasn't cheap.
> *



Hit me up when you get off and I'll go do it fool... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2006, 12:50 PM~6707392
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2006, 05:07 PM~6708281
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Tripple OG!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

House call at locos hydraulics, right now! Rooster showed up and we need a camera.

ASAP!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey AZ folk, anyone have any leads on where I can get a fairly inexpensive lowrider bike? I totally forgot I was sponsoring an underprivileged youth for Christmas this year. 

Apparently, the 12y/o little girl I am sponsoring this year asked for a bicycle.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 6 2006, 05:09 PM~6709213
> *Hey AZ folk, anyone have any leads on where I can get a fairly inexpensive lowrider bike?  I totally forgot I was sponsoring an underprivileged youth for Christmas this year.
> 
> Apparently, the kid I am sponsoring this year asked for a bicycle.
> ...



Hit up Jen... I'm sure she can hook you up... 

DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ
4020 NW GRAND AVE #16
PHOENIX, AZ. 85019
602-973-1224


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 6 2006, 03:10 PM~6708298
> *What up Tripple OG!!!
> *


HI TRUDAWG  
NOTHING MUCH JUST MAKING TAMALES AND CHRISMAS SHOPPING.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2006, 06:32 PM~6709777
> *HI TRUDAWG
> NOTHING MUCH JUST MAKING TAMALES AND CHRISMAS SHOPPING.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 What kind? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 6 2006, 06:32 PM~6709777
> *HI TRUDAWG
> NOTHING MUCH JUST MAKING TAMALES AND CHRISMAS SHOPPING.. :biggrin:
> *


Tamales. Uweee wut up my friend


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

jOHNNY!!!!!!!!! WHAT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 6 2006, 07:41 PM~6710272
> *Tamales. Uweee wut up my friend
> 
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

GOOD FUCKING MORNIN AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I got those exclusive rooster vs. chalio pics. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Dec 6 2006, 07:41 PM~6710272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2006, 09:10 AM~6713713
> *I got those exclusive rooster vs. chalio pics.  :biggrin:
> *


WE WANNA SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2006, 09:10 AM~6713713
> *I got those exclusive rooster vs. chalio pics.  :biggrin:
> *


Well post them up fucker.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hold up I gotta re-size them. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

What it do Az..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2006, 09:28 AM~6713798
> *Hold up I gotta re-size them.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos days AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Chalio...





































Rooster...





































Gotta give it up to the Rooster on this one... That lincoln has power and moves quick... The monte now needs new coils.

Talked to Rooster about the orange town car I told him I wanted to buy it but it appears it might be sold or the sale is pending. :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Pic pic pic INSIDIOUS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh yeah I didnt resize them cause you guys wanted them posted already... 

Rooster is hilarious, he busted a brake line hose yesterday and said "fuck it we dont need it right now." lol. So then he gets in his car and starts gas hoppin a lil with a torn brake hose... Then after we left I see mikey in the monte haulin ass down 67th ave. lol. I was in my cousins Navigator and I was like "fuck mikey's hauling ass!" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuck work y que?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 7 2006, 03:44 PM~6715553
> *Fuck work y que?
> *


feels sooo good to get off at 3:30 and beat that parking lot they call rush hour traffic :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 7 2006, 04:24 PM~6716113
> *feels sooo good to get off at 3:30 and beat that parking lot they call rush hour traffic :biggrin:
> *



Hahahaha... sup bro?

I'm still at work... :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2006, 03:49 PM~6716253
> *Hahahaha... sup bro?
> 
> I'm still at work...  :angry:
> *


 :angry: me too... till 9:45 :banghead:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 7 2006, 04:59 PM~6716325
> *:angry:  me too... till 9:45  :banghead:
> *


Hahaha.. fucker im out in a an hour, lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2006, 04:01 PM~6716340
> *Hahaha.. fucker im out in a an hour, lol
> *



:guns:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 7 2006, 05:17 PM~6716445
> *:guns:
> *



I got you one up :biggrin: . where you at... "just me and my girlfriend, look for me..."

:machinegun:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 7 2006, 03:59 PM~6716325
> *:angry:  me too... till 9:45  :banghead:
> *


GOOD!! :twak: youve been off for almost two weeks!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 7 2006, 05:49 PM~6716253
> *Hahahaha... sup bro?
> 
> I'm still at work...  :angry:
> *


I hit your boy Tim up, but he don't answer. I gotta get some ridin in, man I'm going throught withdrawels. :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 7 2006, 05:24 PM~6716965
> *GOOD!! :twak: youve been off for almost two weeks!!!
> *


Hahahaha
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 7 2006, 05:24 PM~6716965
> *GOOD!! :twak: youve been off for almost two weeks!!!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Check it out.. 

 The homie Ernie... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I was bored... :cheesy:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Dec 8 2006, 09:31 AM~6722158
> *:thumbsup:
> *



 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 8 2006, 10:44 AM~6722257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah my work just blocked me from youtube and any file sharing sites as well as back up and storge sites... So I can't see pics anymore... Fuck em I got the sidekick dos! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2006, 10:10 AM~6722368
> *Yeah my work just blocked me from youtube and any file sharing sites as well as back up and storge sites... So I can't see pics anymore... Fuck em I got the sidekick dos!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a question... Anybody know who has a 50's vert that I can rent for a day? I will be needing the car for next Friday the 15th. It's for a wedding and I want the car for pictures. If you know somebody hit me me up.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

wheres the Old School event going to be at this sunday?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Dec 8 2006, 01:44 PM~6723616
> *wheres the Old School event going to be at this sunday?
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good ole' cheve i had on my break right now, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 8 2006, 02:42 PM~6723991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

got this forsale 6gs


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

HELP!!! It's time for registration here in AZ. I have a 68 Impala, what can I do so I can register it. My car will not past the smog test. Please give me pointers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

this not any smong test hear,i dont think so


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Dec 8 2006, 04:57 PM~6724874
> *this not any smong test hear,i dont think so
> *



1966 and below dont have to past in phoenix metro area but 67 and newer do.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 8 2006, 04:02 PM~6724529
> *Good ole' cheve i had on my break right now, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: Asshole...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn I didn't think they tested that far back. What year did they start putting emissions on vehicles


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Tru, not much here. Just baskin' in the beautiful Detroit sunshine.............................FFFF.......FFFF.......FUCK IT'S COLD HERE!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Dec 8 2006, 07:27 PM~6725059
> *What up Tru, not much here.  Just baskin' in the beautiful Detroit sunshine.............................FFFF.......FFFF.......FUCK IT'S COLD HERE!!
> *


sorry to hear that homie, It got up to 76 breifly today :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 8 2006, 05:04 PM~6724920
> *:twak: Asshole...
> *



Get back to work :twak:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:cheesy: what's up big andy


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 8 2006, 03:42 PM~6723991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whats going on for tonight?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2006, 06:04 PM~6725363
> *whats going on for tonight?
> *



:dunno: knightstalker dont get off untill 9:45


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Dec 8 2006, 06:00 PM~6725330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PARTY AT YOUR HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 8 2006, 08:40 PM~6725620
> *:cheesy: FUCK WORK... :cheesy:
> PARTY AT YOUR HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


let's do it! :biggrin: Corona's on me


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Dec 8 2006, 05:44 PM~6724770
> *got this forsale 6gs
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2006, 06:49 PM~6725702
> *let's do it! :biggrin: Corona's on me
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2006, 06:49 PM~6725702
> *let's do it! :biggrin: Corona's on me
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2006, 06:49 PM~6725702
> *let's do it! :biggrin: Corona's on me
> *


Fuck work dnt get out till 1 am
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 8 2006, 09:34 PM~6726891
> *Fuck work dnt get out till 1 am
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Trudawg... where the beer at homie? :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 8 2006, 11:31 PM~6727544
> *Trudawg... where the beer at homie? :dunno:
> *


Yea trudawg where is the beer only one hour and I'm out of work
:uh:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin: HOP GOING DOWN ON SUNDAY AT RIVERVIEW AT 6:00 PM MARLON FROM MAKE IT HAPPEN CALLED ME (IVAN) AND CONSTANTINO OUT LETS SEE IF HE SHOWS UP THIS TIME SO HE MIGHT NOT SHOW UP SO IF DONT MIND WASTING UR TIME WELL SEE U THERE CAUSE, I DOUBT HELL SHOW UP.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 9 2006, 11:30 AM~6729278
> *:biggrin: HOP GOING DOWN ON SUNDAY AT RIVERVIEW AT 6:00 PM MARLON FROM MAKE IT HAPPEN CALLED ME (IVAN) AND CONSTANTINO OUT LETS SEE IF HE SHOWS UP THIS TIME SO HE MIGHT NOT SHOW UP SO IF DONT MIND WASTING UR TIME WELL SEE U THERE CAUSE, I DOUBT HELL SHOW UP.
> *


ANYONE ELSE HOPP'N BESIDE'S THEM?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 9 2006, 03:57 PM~6730697
> *ANYONE  ELSE HOPP'N BESIDE'S THEM?
> *



X2 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

NAW UNLESS U GUYS WANNA PLAY AROUND STREET CARS ONLY THOUGH OH AND FOR FUN LEAVE ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND BULLSHIT AT HOME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 9 2006, 04:45 PM~6730974
> *NAW UNLESS U GUYS WANNA PLAY AROUND STREET CARS ONLY THOUGH OH AND FOR FUN LEAVE ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND BULLSHIT AT HOME
> *


IT WOULDN'T BE A HOP WITHOUT THE SHIT TALKING... :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WELL THAT WENT FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE CARS THAT THEY WANNA HOP, SO TAKE IT HOWEVER HOMIE IF PEOPLE WANNA TALK SHIT THEN THERES NOTHING I CAN DO.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 9 2006, 05:02 PM~6731050
> *WELL THAT WENT FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE CARS THAT THEY WANNA HOP, SO TAKE IT HOWEVER HOMIE IF PEOPLE WANNA TALK SHIT THEN THERES NOTHING I CAN DO.
> *



CALM DOWN BUNNY BOY... I'M JUST BORED... 


SO OTHER THAN THIS HOP... ANYTHING ELSE GOING ON TOMORROW? OLD SCHOOL EVENT AND :dunno:


I DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR TO HOP... OR MAYBE I DO.. HMM... :0


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

THATS RIGHT THATS WHAT THEY CALL ME (BUNNY) BUT IF U DO GO AHEAD AND BRING UR BROTHERS CAR


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 9 2006, 05:09 PM~6731069
> *THATS RIGHT THATS WHAT THEY CALL ME (BUNNY) BUT IF U DO GO AHEAD AND BRING UR BROTHERS CAR
> *



oh just bunny? my bad... :cheesy: 

Maybe..


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA U FUNNY HOMIE, WELL THATS ENOUGH INTERNET BANGER, I JUST GOT ON HERE TO LET PEOPLE KNOW BOUT WHATS GOING ON SO IF U WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SHOW UP IF NOT LATAZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 9 2006, 05:14 PM~6731093
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA  U FUNNY HOMIE, WELL THATS ENOUGH INTERNET BANGER, I JUST GOT ON HERE TO LET PEOPLE KNOW BOUT WHATS GOING ON SO IF U WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SHOW UP IF NOT LATAZ
> *



Banger? How so? :scrutinize: 

I told you I was kidding around fool... don't take the internet so serious...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 9 2006, 05:55 PM~6731390
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Ivan nos vemos Sunday 
:biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES... I KNOW YOUR GONNA BE AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC DOGS........ WE GONNA KICK IT HOMIES.... EAT SOME Q..... SWANG SOME CARS..... AND LOOK AT THIS BITCHES ASSES. OMAHA, NE. MAY 5 2007 IT GOING DOWN. WE GIVING OUT 5 TROPHYS, NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!! CK US OR THE HYPE! AT COLDBLOODED SITE. WE GOT PEOPLE COMING ALL OVER THE MAP! YEAH!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 9 2006, 05:45 PM~6730974
> *NAW UNLESS U GUYS WANNA PLAY AROUND STREET CARS ONLY THOUGH OH AND FOR FUN LEAVE ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND BULLSHIT AT HOME
> *


CAN WE BRING SODA'S AND SNCK'S AND GO X-MAS CAROLING AFTER WORD'S HAHA THEN YOU REALY DONT WANT US THERE HAHA . ALL WE HAVE IS STREET CAR'S IVAN WHAT YOU TRY'N TO SAY IVAN 
:scrutinize: THE RADICAL'S ARE PUT UP RITE NOW!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

hahaha funny :nono: naw man its kewl if u guys go out there if u want but maybe we can go look at decorated houses and cruise around hahaha :biggrin: naw jk . just keep it kewl and well all have fun maaaaan


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

so he finally has his car back :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: What up Ariza??? Go ARIZONA Cardinals!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 9 2006, 08:33 PM~6732268
> *CAN WE BRING SODA'S AND SNCK'S AND GO X-MAS CAROLING AFTER WORD'S HAHA THEN YOU REALY DONT WANT US THERE HAHA . ALL WE HAVE IS STREET CAR'S IVAN WHAT YOU TRY'N TO SAY IVAN
> :scrutinize: THE RADICAL'S ARE PUT UP RITE NOW!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WELL BAD NEWS PEOPLE HOP WAS CANCELLED DO TO SOMEONES CAR NOT READY SO MAYBE NEXT TIME SORRY FOR INCONVINIENCE SO WHOS GOING TO THE OLD SCHOOL CRUISE???


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 10 2006, 01:57 PM~6735148
> *WELL BAD NEWS PEOPLE HOP WAS CANCELLED DO TO SOMEONES CAR NOT READY SO MAYBE NEXT TIME SORRY FOR INCONVINIENCE SO WHOS GOING TO THE OLD SCHOOL CRUISE???
> *


SHIT DOG IM SURE WE COULD GET SOMETHING GOING THERE INSTEAD OF WAITING FOR OL'BOY TO MAKE EXCUSES. THAT'S SOMETHING TO DO!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

THATS KEWL IM JUST CHARGING MY BATTS AND IM GONNA TEST MY CAR SEE WHAT IT DO BUT SHIT IF U GUYS WANT CUM ON DOWN WELL PLAY FOR A BIT JAMAL WILL BE HERE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

A quick note. If anybody picks up todays newspaper, in the Valley & State section on the front page is an article about 2 brothers that lost their family in a car crash a few weeks ago on 107th and Grand. Both those boys are at Los Ninos hospital. The Toy Drive we had last week was for Hacienda Healthcare which oversees Los Ninos Hospital. Your donations went to help children and young adults like this. I guess I keep bringing this up because yesturday the club went to deliver the toys and it was a sad sight to see. Some of these people where just like you and I and had an accident which changed there lives completely. And some where born this way. Some where paralized and some where brain dead. One of the nurses told us about a little boy that choked on a cheeto and is now brain dead as well as a 2 year old that choked on a jack(the game you play with the ball and the metal pieces) also brain dead. We meet a young lady that had a poster of cars from Phoenix Prime. This young lady used to attend car shows like alot of us and one day was in a car accident that paralized her. To see her face when we pulled up just made us feel like we did something right. I'm sorry if I keep bringing this up but after yesturdays visit, just made us appreciate what we have. And now on to the planning of next years event.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 10 2006, 02:00 PM~6735421
> *A quick note. If anybody picks up todays newspaper, in the Valley & State section on the front page is an article about 2 brothers that lost their family in a car crash a few weeks ago on 107th and Grand.  Both those boys are at Los Ninos hospital.  The Toy Drive we had last week was for Hacienda Healthcare which oversees Los Ninos Hospital.  Your donations went to help children and young adults like this.  I guess I keep bringing this up because yesturday the club went to deliver the toys and it was a sad sight to see.  Some of these people where just like you and I and had an accident which changed there lives completely. And some where born this way.  Some where paralized and some where brain dead.  One of the nurses told us about a little boy that choked on a cheeto and is now brain dead as well as a 2 year old that choked on a jack(the game you play with the ball and the metal pieces) also brain dead.  We meet a young lady that had a poster of cars from Phoenix Prime.  This young lady used to attend car shows like alot of us and one day was in a car accident that paralized her.  To see her face when we pulled up just made us feel like we did something right.  I'm sorry if I keep bringing this up but after yesturdays visit, just made us appreciate what we have.  And now on to the planning of next years event.
> *


ORALE' ....THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT RIGHT THERE.PUTTING SMILES ON FACES AND HELPING OUT THOSE IN NEED... :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 10 2006, 04:00 PM~6735421
> *A quick note. If anybody picks up todays newspaper, in the Valley & State section on the front page is an article about 2 brothers that lost their family in a car crash a few weeks ago on 107th and Grand.  Both those boys are at Los Ninos hospital.  The Toy Drive we had last week was for Hacienda Healthcare which oversees Los Ninos Hospital.  Your donations went to help children and young adults like this.  I guess I keep bringing this up because yesturday the club went to deliver the toys and it was a sad sight to see.  Some of these people where just like you and I and had an accident which changed there lives completely. And some where born this way.  Some where paralized and some where brain dead.  One of the nurses told us about a little boy that choked on a cheeto and is now brain dead as well as a 2 year old that choked on a jack(the game you play with the ball and the metal pieces) also brain dead.  We meet a young lady that had a poster of cars from Phoenix Prime.  This young lady used to attend car shows like alot of us and one day was in a car accident that paralized her.  To see her face when we pulled up just made us feel like we did something right.  I'm sorry if I keep bringing this up but after yesturdays visit, just made us appreciate what we have.  And now on to the planning of next years event.
> *


no doubt homie! Times like these makes me proud to be associated with lowriding.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Dec 10 2006, 02:27 PM~6735306
> *THATS KEWL IM JUST CHARGING MY BATTS AND IM GONNA TEST MY CAR SEE WHAT IT DO BUT SHIT IF U GUYS WANT CUM ON DOWN WELL PLAY FOR A BIT JAMAL WILL BE HERE
> *


WE WILL BE HERE FOR THE TOY'S 4 TOT'S SO IF YOU GUY'S GET A CHANCE COME ON DOWN BECAUSE WE ARE GONNA GIVE SOME GIFT'S AND SHIT.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 10 2006, 02:00 PM~6735421
> *A quick note. If anybody picks up todays newspaper, in the Valley & State section on the front page is an article about 2 brothers that lost their family in a car crash a few weeks ago on 107th and Grand.  Both those boys are at Los Ninos hospital.  The Toy Drive we had last week was for Hacienda Healthcare which oversees Los Ninos Hospital.  Your donations went to help children and young adults like this.  I guess I keep bringing this up because yesturday the club went to deliver the toys and it was a sad sight to see.  Some of these people where just like you and I and had an accident which changed there lives completely. And some where born this way.  Some where paralized and some where brain dead.  One of the nurses told us about a little boy that choked on a cheeto and is now brain dead as well as a 2 year old that choked on a jack(the game you play with the ball and the metal pieces) also brain dead.  We meet a young lady that had a poster of cars from Phoenix Prime.  This young lady used to attend car shows like alot of us and one day was in a car accident that paralized her.  To see her face when we pulled up just made us feel like we did something right.  I'm sorry if I keep bringing this up but after yesturdays visit, just made us appreciate what we have.  And now on to the planning of next years event.
> *



That's real talk right there... The one good thing I remember from my old cc was doing our picnic and collecting for the kids of a battered womens shelter... so we got to be santa for these kids who had been abused and wouldn't have had a xmas otherwise... It's a real good feeling... Hopefully you guys can continue this tradition of helping the community and kids especially... (and if other clubs could take the ball and put on their own picnics and toy drives it wouldn't hurt either.. there's plenty of charities to go around. )


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 10 2006, 05:33 PM~6736384
> *That's real talk right there... The one good thing I remember from my old cc was doing our picnic and collecting for the kids of a battered womens shelter... so we got to be santa for these kids who had been abused and wouldn't have had a xmas otherwise... It's a real good feeling... Hopefully you guys can continue this tradition of helping the community and kids especially... (and if other clubs could take the ball and put on their own picnics and toy drives it wouldn't hurt either.. there's plenty of charities to go around. )
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: CARDINALS win!!!!! Yeah baby ARIZONA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So what went down today? :dunno: 

Anybody check out the Old School event?? Pics?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 10 2006, 08:52 PM~6737727
> *So what went down today? :dunno:
> 
> Anybody check out the Old School event?? Pics?
> *



SORRY I DIDN'T GO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2006, 09:12 PM~6737835
> *SORRY I DIDN'T GO
> *



Me neither... another lazy sunday.. :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

You miss a god kick back jura let you be 2day


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 10 2006, 09:37 PM~6738006
> *You miss a god kick back jura let you be 2day
> *


? :dunno: :scrutinize:  

Where at homeboy?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 10 2006, 10:52 PM~6737727
> *So what went down today? :dunno:
> 
> Anybody check out the Old School event?? Pics?
> *


alot of cars, packed parking lot, and little bit of hopping :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 10 2006, 10:48 PM~6738450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can always count on the homie Carlos to bring the badass pics... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 10 2006, 10:46 PM~6738434
> *alot of cars, packed parking lot, and little bit of hopping :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Dec 10 2006, 10:59 PM~6738519
> *
> *



Good Morning Everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

NO PICTURES FROM THE OLDSCHOOL EVENT LAST NIGHT?
THAT WAS A GOOD EVENT NO POLICE BOTHERING ANYBODY AND EVERYONE WAS HAVING A GOOD TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 10 2006, 10:25 PM~6738340
> *?  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> 
> Where at homeboy?
> *


Old escuela on central


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2006, 09:26 AM~6740373
> *Wut up AZ
> *



WHAT'S UP


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP HOMIES...HOW WAS THE CRUISE LAST NIGHT?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 11 2006, 09:37 AM~6740430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MARINATE!!! I didnt go.....had to do some Xmas shopping.....but didnt get very far. Shit was crowded!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 11 2006, 10:28 AM~6740788
> *Hey Girl!
> *



HEY :biggrin: 
HOW YOU DOING GIRL?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP ART WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2006, 11:13 AM~6741084
> *HEY  :biggrin:
> HOW YOU DOING GIRL?
> *


I'm good. I want to go shopping, but I gotta convince my brother to let me go! LOL...maybe I'll have to do a "parts run". :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 11 2006, 11:25 AM~6741184
> *I'm good.  I want to go shopping, but I gotta convince my brother to let me go! LOL...maybe I'll have to do a "parts run".  :biggrin:
> *



YUP DO A PARTS RUN AND KEEP ON RUNNING TO THE MALL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 11 2006, 07:27 AM~6739810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: How you doin Jen? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2006, 11:27 AM~6741195
> *YUP DO A PARTS RUN AND KEEP ON RUNNING TO THE MALL.. :biggrin:
> *


LOL...thats exactly what I do!! If I go to Impala Bob's, it's easily a 4 hour trip! :biggrin: 









Ruben, how you guys doin?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 11 2006, 11:32 AM~6741204
> *Morning Moni... FUCK WORK :cheesy:
> *


GOOD MORNIGN RUBEN :cheesy: 
HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 11 2006, 11:43 AM~6741260
> *LOL...thats exactly what I do!!  If I go to Impala Bob's, it's easily a 4 hour trip! :biggrin:
> Ruben, how you guys doin?
> *


YOU GO GIRL :biggrin: 
I AM GONNA TRY TO COME BY THE SHOP ARE YOU OPEN ON SATURDAYS?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2006, 11:57 AM~6741355
> *YOU GO GIRL :biggrin:
> I AM GONNA TRY TO COME BY THE SHOP ARE YOU OPEN ON SATURDAYS?
> *


You should. I'm usually here on Saturday, from 10-5. Sometimes on Sundays when bike clubs come down from Tucson. Just let me know!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 11 2006, 12:02 PM~6741402
> *You should.  I'm usually here on Saturday, from 10-5.  Sometimes on Sundays when bike clubs come down from Tucson.  Just let me know!
> *


Ok girl i will let you know on friday ok..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Dec 11 2006, 11:43 AM~6741260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: I'm at work... says it all don't it? hahahaha

nah... i'm ok... just here bullshittin our cell phone customers.... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut playa playa where is the tamales at


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke pedo Ivan


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2006, 02:14 PM~6742150
> *Wut playa playa where is the tamales at
> 
> *



Nothing much :biggrin: 
tamales are in the freezer i don't cook them till cristmas eve..


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT LAST NITE, IT WAS ON AND CRACKN , WHATS UP JENN


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2006, 10:14 AM~6741092
> *WHAT UP  ART WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING? :biggrin:
> *


What up Moni!!! 

Yeah, I have not been around as much as usual. It all started with my truck right after Thanksgiving....I fixed an oil leak, water pump, front brakes and radiator (with Tim's help of course!) then I had my driveway widened to accommodate my kids cars (fuking HOA!!!! does not allow parking in the street!) so that meant I had prepare the ground work and now I'm a fixing all of my landscape piping......my poor monte feels left out....I did fix the fan clutch so the loud ass squeeling is gone now LOL!!!

Other than that we are slammed here at work so my LIL time has been limited......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 11 2006, 04:05 PM~6742652
> *What up Moni!!!
> 
> Yeah, I have not been around as much as usual. It all started with my truck right after Thanksgiving....I fixed an oil leak, water pump, front brakes and radiator (with Tim's help of course!) then I had my driveway widened to accommodate my kids cars (fuking HOA!!!! does not allow parking in the street!) so that meant I had prepare the ground work and now I'm a fixing all of my landscape piping......my poor monte feels left out....I did fix the fan clutch so the loud ass squeeling is gone now LOL!!!
> ...



YOU HAVE BEEN A GOOD BOY!!!  
DAMN SANTA IS GONNA BRING YOU A GOOD PRESENT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2006, 06:27 PM~6743604
> *YOU HAVE BEEN A GOOD BOY!!!
> DAMN SANTA IS GONNA BRING YOU A GOOD PRESENT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


We'll see! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

JUST STOPING TO SAY WHATS UP !!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 11 2006, 07:53 PM~6743765
> *We'll see! :biggrin:
> *



WELL HERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2006, 06:57 PM~6743785
> *WELL HERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 11 2006, 08:04 PM~6743836
> *Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Times...........



































  

Just a little bored, thinking about VEGAS!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"Tail Gating" 










"Not stickers"










 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enything 4 thiz weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

NICE PICS MEATHEAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT W/ A VIDEO OF SOME CHINOS AND FROST... PRETTY BADASS SONG... :cheesy: 

CLICK


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2006, 12:58 AM~6745599
> *TTT W/ A VIDEO OF SOME CHINOS AND FROST... PRETTY BADASS SONG...  :cheesy:
> 
> CLICK
> ...


Hey meathead that was a cool vid!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 11 2006, 08:28 PM~6743975
> *"Not stickers"
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey homie the chips look nice, I remember a while back you were going to hook me up with a number or something so I could get some done... PM me some info...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up mi linda Ariza!?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 12 2006, 08:33 AM~6746305
> *Hey meathead  that was a cool vid!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2006, 02:58 AM~6745599
> *TTT W/ A VIDEO OF SOME CHINOS AND FROST... PRETTY BADASS SONG...  :cheesy:
> 
> CLICK
> ...


 I HATE TO BREAK ANY ONE'S HEART BUT THAT VIDEO FUCKEN SUCK'S THAT'S JUST MY TWO CENT'S. :scrutinize:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 12 2006, 10:00 AM~6746759
> *I HATE TO BREAK ANY ONE'S HEART BUT THAT VIDEO FUCKEN SUCK'S  THAT'S JUST MY  TWO CENT'S. :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 12 2006, 07:48 AM~6746402
> *  Hey homie the chips look nice, I remember a while back you were going to hook me up with a number or something so I could get some done... PM me some info...
> *


thanks! We got them from one of our members friends who made the brass chips, then albert hooked them up by polishing them and painting them.....I'll try to get the name of the guy that made them..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2006, 05:18 PM~6749364
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 12 2006, 10:27 PM~6751695
> *
> *


Qvo homie :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Rueban What's up with your cousins :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 12 2006, 10:45 PM~6751832
> *Ruben What's up with your cousins :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning Arizona!! It's wensday, two more days till friday!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 13 2006, 06:27 AM~6753244
> *Good Morning Arizona!! It's wensday, two more days till friday!
> *



Good morning


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

What's up AZ!? Does anybody have the hook up on plaques or know where to get them done in-town? I'm trying to get a couple done for my club...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ 
:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up folks :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

Q-VO HOMIE'S


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 13 2006, 10:16 AM~6754388
> *What up folks :biggrin:
> *


Wut up ese


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 13 2006, 09:16 AM~6754388
> *What up folks :biggrin:
> *


  WEST UP FROM COLDBLOODED RIDAZ.......MUCH LUV HOMIE


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

STREETLIFE :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6756446
> * :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 13 2006, 04:55 PM~6756474
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


What's going on homeboy? uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 13 2006, 05:09 PM~6756532
> *What's going on homeboy? uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



Chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Fred? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 13 2006, 05:14 PM~6756553
> *Sup Fred? :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 13 2006, 11:48 PM~6758377
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

okay, I'm going to have to take away you guys smiley privlages for over use


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2006, 10:26 AM~6760079
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Qvo playa playa good morning
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2006, 10:26 AM~6760079
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Qvo playa playa good morning
:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Q-vo AZ'rs!!! Anything happening this weekend?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 14 2006, 11:19 AM~6760234
> *Q-vo AZ'rs!!!  Anything happening this weekend?
> *


x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2006, 10:26 AM~6760079
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Hey moni... :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey AZ! i'm looking for clubs/shops/rides to feature on my site Lowriding Underground... get at me about it if you are interested... i can set up photoshoots or i can use pics you already have and give you credit for them... i'm trying to get this site off the ground and all i really need is the content, it's free advertising for your businesses so think about it... 

i have pics from the Majestics Toys For Tots Show, but i was only there for like 30 minutes so i only got like 50 flicks... but check 'em out they came out pretty clean... i will be posting up videos of the hop from the Individuals Picnic and from the hop at Street Life... hopefully that will be up by next week... i will let ya'll know... 

check it out and let me know what you think...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Dec 14 2006, 11:10 AM~6760198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RUBEN HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin: ANY LUCK WITH YOUR CAR?
I DROVE BY THE CAR GRAVEYARDS  BUT DIDN'T SEE YOUR CAR THERE..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 14 2006, 11:05 AM~6760170
> *okay, I'm going to have to take away you guys smiley privlages for over use
> *


:thumbsdown: :guns: :twak: :machinegun: :buttkick:


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2006, 12:04 PM~6760427
> *HEY RUBEN HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin: ANY LUCK WITH YOUR CAR?
> I DROVE BY THE CAR GRAVEYARDS    BUT DIDN'T SEE YOUR CAR THERE..
> *



 That shit is probably long gone by now... some paisa is cruising it in mexico as we speak... :banghead:

but it's ok... I think its time to get a daily that's also a clean lowrider... that way some bitch made haters will get silenced... :cheesy: 

Then I can concentrate on my Fleetwood 2door...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

What's up everyone? I was talking to Gustavo (69 Rag) from GROUPE, and he said they are going to be at the Castles and Coasters this Sunday on the 17th from 22-6pm for a Toy Drive that the Manic Hispanic from Mega 104.3 is throwing. He said they are reserving spots for cars and stuff. 
It might be cool just to park and then go and mess around inside. 

Society C.C. will be there! Hope to see some you guys and girls out there too!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> GOOD AFTERNOON :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> 
> Ok working komo siempre waiting 4 navidad to eat the TAMALES
> ]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 14 2006, 11:59 AM~6760620
> *What's up everyone? I was talking to Gustavo (69 Rag) from GROUPE, and he said they are going  to be at the Castles and Coasters this Sunday on the 17th from 22-6pm for a Toy Drive that the Manic Hispanic from Mega 104.3  is throwing. He said they are reserving spots for cars and stuff.
> It might be cool just to park and then go and mess around inside.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Good looking out!!.........I was wondering what was going down Sunday!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 14 2006, 12:59 PM~6760620
> *What's up everyone? I was talking to Gustavo (69 Rag) from GROUPE, and he said they are going  to be at the Castles and Coasters this Sunday on the 17th from 22-6pm for a Toy Drive that the Manic Hispanic from Mega 104.3  is throwing. He said they are reserving spots for cars and stuff.
> It might be cool just to park and then go and mess around inside.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ :biggrin:
Who is goin thiz Sunday to back up groupe


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 14 2006, 12:31 PM~6760497
> *  That shit is probably long gone by now... some paisa is cruising it in mexico as we speak... :banghead:
> *


That sucks!!!!! If it true I hope the tires go flat on them or something..............


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 14 2006, 07:35 PM~6762155
> *That sucks!!!!! If it true I hope the tires go flat on them or something..............
> *



:biggrin: Karma is a bitch... 


Hector wassup fool? :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

To The Tizzle


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Itz friday AZ enything 4 2nite


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OK......my homie Damon is having a Toys 4 Tots Car Show tomorrow in Goodyear. Here's some info and I'll post the flier up shortly.

Goodyear Market Place - Cotton Lane & McDowell - December 16- 10am to 4pm.
Lowriders, Imports, Hot Rods, Motorcycles, Etc. Trophies will be decided by public. Family Event, lots of free stuff, free food & drinks, giveaways etc, lots of stuff for kids. Free admission, toy donations are preferred & appreciated. Local Rap artists & various groups are performing, some dance groups etc. Any questions please call Damon at Vinylwerks 602-234-9727. Please pass the word around.

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

SORRY BUT THIS SLOW ASS INTERNET WILL NOT ALLOW ME TO UPLOAD FLYER. ANYONE INTERESTED CAN PM ME WITH AN EMAIL ADDRESS AND I'LL FORWARD IT TO YOU....UNLESS SOMEONE WOULD LIKE TO POST IT FOR ME!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Dec 15 2006, 06:27 AM~6764346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 15 2006, 11:53 AM~6765859
> *:biggrin:
> Budlight time... but not till 10PM :banghead:
> 
> *


Kool at your chante at 10:15 I bring some coronas or budligh 
 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 15 2006, 12:15 PM~6765939
> *Kool at your chante at 10:15 I bring some coronas or budligh
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2006, 02:53 PM~6766645
> *:0
> *


:cheesy: knighstalker house 10:15 bring the tequila


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 15 2006, 03:33 PM~6766812
> *:cheesy:  knighstalker house 10:15 bring the tequila
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 15 2006, 04:05 PM~6766983
> *:0
> *


Hahahahaha JK 
:uh:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 15 2006, 04:10 PM~6767003
> *Hahahahaha JK
> :uh:
> *



:buttkick: Don't play around when it comes to beer... :twak:



:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 15 2006, 07:26 PM~6767621
> *:buttkick: Don't play around when it comes to beer... :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


Orale carnal letz do thiz den


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Rueban hit me up @ 602-826-2317 if you're serious about tossin back a few, I'll bring a case over and kick it for few.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I bring another one let me know


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 14 2006, 11:51 AM~6760362
> *hey AZ! i'm looking for clubs/shops/rides to feature on my site Lowriding Underground... get at me about it if you are interested... i can set up photoshoots or i can use pics you already have and give you credit for them... i'm trying to get this site off the ground and all i really need is the content, it's free advertising for your businesses so think about it...
> 
> i have pics from the Majestics Toys For Tots Show, but i was only there for like 30 minutes so i only got like 50 flicks... but check 'em out they came out pretty clean... i will be posting up videos of the hop from the Individuals Picnic and from the hop at Street Life... hopefully that will be up by next week... i will let ya'll know...
> ...



I LIKE YOUR WEBSITE ALREADY...THAT GOLD TOWN CAR FROM INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB YOU HAVE PICTURES OF IS LOOKING CLEAN :biggrin: GOOD PICTURES :biggrin: IM GLAD I COULD DO MY PART  THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Dec 15 2006, 08:24 PM~6767839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You fools crazy... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 15 2006, 10:15 PM~6768496
> *You fools crazy...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thatz my nombre loko tumbado mexikano
:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 16 2006, 12:15 AM~6768496
> *You fools crazy...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny thing is, I was serious :dunno: 
holla atcha boy tomorrow!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 16 2006, 02:32 AM~6769602
> *funny thing is, I was serious :dunno:
> holla atcha boy tomorrow!
> *



 Still got my celly? I'll hit you up...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ I'm in Anaheim now, for those of you that don't know, I went on a trip with my family. Met them in Florida, now back in Cali. Got out just before all that nasty weather swept into Florida. I'll be back soon, with my new airbrush!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody know how to get ahold of Jamal AKA Rollin, his nextel is off


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

To All AZ Homies,

104.3 MEGA and GROUPE AZ, is having a Toys for Tots drive at the Castles and Coasters tomorrow. Please come and show your support for this great cause.

Manic Hispanic Broadcasting for 3 -5 pm.

Please bring your Lowrider for the Show n Shine. Hope to see some LIL peeps out there. Sorry for the late notice. Please spread the word


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Dec 16 2006, 11:53 PM~6773592
> *To All AZ Homies,
> 
> 104.3 MEGA and GROUPE AZ, is having a Toys for Tots drive at the Castles and Coasters tomorrow. Please come and show your support for this great cause.
> ...



Good luck with the toy drive homie..


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 17 2006, 02:02 AM~6774106
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



You smoke tooo much... :biggrin: 



Drink a beer...  :cheesy:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 14 2006, 11:51 AM~6760362
> *hey AZ! i'm looking for clubs/shops/rides to feature on my site Lowriding Underground... get at me about it if you are interested... i can set up photoshoots or i can use pics you already have and give you credit for them... i'm trying to get this site off the ground and all i really need is the content, it's free advertising for your businesses so think about it...
> 
> i have pics from the Majestics Toys For Tots Show, but i was only there for like 30 minutes so i only got like 50 flicks... but check 'em out they came out pretty clean... i will be posting up videos of the hop from the Individuals Picnic and from the hop at Street Life... hopefully that will be up by next week... i will let ya'll know...
> ...


HEY HOMIE, I LIKE THE SITE. THE PICS ARE CLEAN AND IT SHOWS THAT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS ALIVE AND WELL IN THE BIG AZ. I'M IN THE MILITARY CURRENTLY DEPLOYED TO IRAQ AND WITH THIS SITE IT KEEPS ME INFORMED OF WITH EVERYTHING GOING DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO YOU AND EVERYONE INVOLVED MAIKING IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup: 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Dec 17 2006, 04:37 AM~6774290
> *HEY HOMIE, I LIKE THE SITE. THE PICS ARE CLEAN AND IT SHOWS THAT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS ALIVE AND WELL IN THE BIG AZ. I'M IN THE MILITARY CURRENTLY DEPLOYED TO IRAQ AND WITH THIS SITE IT KEEPS ME INFORMED OF WITH EVERYTHING GOING DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO YOU AND EVERYONE INVOLVED MAIKING IT HAPPEN.  :thumbsup:
> "GOODTIMES"
> *



:biggrin: Yeah... the pics look good...


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

SO WHAT'S GOING ON IN THE AZ THIS WEEKEND


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin: SANTA KNOW'S IF YOUR NAUGHTY OR NICE


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Dec 17 2006, 12:53 AM~6773592
> *To All AZ Homies,
> 
> 104.3 MEGA and GROUPE AZ, is having a Toys for Tots drive at the Castles and Coasters tomorrow. Please come and show your support for this great cause.
> ...


 :thumbsup: we''ll be there MAJESTICS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 17 2006, 10:59 AM~6775071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Mega 104.7 Toy Drive went down at Castles and Coasters today!!!!!!!!!

Here are a few quik pics that I took....my batteries we low.....

A few clubs we there: *Group, Old School and Phoenix Riderz *(we got there late so thats all that *I* saw) and a few independents....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

More From Castles and Coasters today


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 17 2006, 09:17 PM~6777482
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 17 2006, 09:31 PM~6777585
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

tight pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Dec 17 2006, 08:17 PM~6777482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 15 2006, 10:13 PM~6768489
> *I LIKE YOUR WEBSITE ALREADY...THAT GOLD TOWN CAR FROM INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB YOU HAVE PICTURES OF IS LOOKING CLEAN :biggrin: GOOD PICTURES  :biggrin:  IM GLAD I COULD DO MY PART   THANKS HOMIE....
> *


yeah that shit is clean... i like the pinstriping how it says Arizona... Gaaangster!  hit me up when you're ready to do a feature so we can set up a photoshoot...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice Pics Art Buck!!!


Whats happening AZ!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 18 2006, 01:23 PM~6780668
> *Whats happening AZ!
> *



:wave: Wassup Trudawg?




oh yeah... *FUCK WORK* :angry:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 18 2006, 01:36 PM~6780745
> *:wave: Wassup Trudawg?
> oh yeah... FUCK WORK    :angry:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I actually like my job!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I've been busy as hell at work... Chubbs was at my house Saturday night, we kicked till like 4 a.m. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 18 2006, 03:32 PM~6780981
> *I've been busy as hell at work... Chubbs was at my house Saturday night, we kicked till like 4 a.m.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2006, 03:40 PM~6781009
> *
> *



I was at a family get together and he called me when I was on my way home.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 18 2006, 02:22 PM~6780921
> *I actually like my job!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :cheesy: What do you do?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 18 2006, 03:22 PM~6780921
> *I actually like my job!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X-2 HOMIE MY JOB IS THE SHIT!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2006, 03:55 PM~6781087
> *X-2 HOMIE MY JOB IS THE SHIT!
> *



I usually dont do shit either, lol. For some reason or another I got slammed with 3 projects... I got 2 people working under me too so I have to manage them and answer their bullshit questions. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 18 2006, 03:58 PM~6781101
> *I usually dont do shit either, lol. For some reason or another I got slammed with 3 projects... I got 2 people working under me too so I have to manage them and answer their bullshit questions.  :biggrin:
> *


TRAFFIC CONTROL DESIGNER HOMIE...SIT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2006, 03:59 PM~6781105
> *TRAFFIC CONTROL DESIGNER HOMIE...SIT ON THE COMPUTER ALL DAY! :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to the club... I sit in front of a computer too but these couple of weeks have been busy.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 18 2006, 02:47 PM~6781038
> *I was at a family get together and he called me when I was on my way home.
> *



Y no envitas culo...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 18 2006, 04:18 PM~6781203
> *Y no envitas culo...
> *



It was bout 1 in tha morning... i would've called you but didnt know you were still up.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 18 2006, 04:53 PM~6781072
> *:twak: :cheesy: What do you do?
> *


work in the IT department at APS headqtrs downtown. On the computer all day doing nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 18 2006, 03:20 PM~6781215
> *It was bout 1 in tha morning... i would've called you but didnt know you were still up.
> *



I was... next time..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*SPREAD THE LOVE THIS CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 18 2006, 04:08 PM~6781421
> *work in the IT department at APS headqtrs downtown. On the computer all day doing nothing :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 18 2006, 09:36 AM~6779591
> *yeah that shit is clean... i like the pinstriping how it says Arizona... Gaaangster!   hit me up when you're ready to do a feature so we can set up a photoshoot...
> *



thanks...i like your ride too homie....as far as the feature goes id love to but give me a little more time to pull my ride together a little more...i got a few things up my sleave that i wanna bust out before march :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

does anybody have any pictures of the yellow fleetwood that does a big ass 3 wheel and has a patterened top?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 18 2006, 09:46 PM~6783101
> *does anybody have any pictures of the yellow fleetwood that does a big ass 3 wheel and has a patterened top?
> *



I'll post them later


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

aright thanks man


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 18 2006, 10:33 PM~6783281
> *aright thanks man
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^one of the cleanest fleetwoods ive seen, you got any pics of it just dumped or locked up?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Isn't that the same cady that is on the last Streetstars DVD??????? :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2006, 08:50 AM~6784610
> *Isn't that the same cady that is on the last Streetstars DVD??????? :0
> *



Yep.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Dec 17 2006, 04:37 AM~6774290
> *HEY HOMIE, I LIKE THE SITE. THE PICS ARE CLEAN AND IT SHOWS THAT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS ALIVE AND WELL IN THE BIG AZ. I'M IN THE MILITARY CURRENTLY DEPLOYED TO IRAQ AND WITH THIS SITE IT KEEPS ME INFORMED OF WITH EVERYTHING GOING DOWN. MUCH PROPS TO YOU AND EVERYONE INVOLVED MAIKING IT HAPPEN.  :thumbsup:
> "GOODTIMES"
> *


Thanks for compliments homie... and thanks to everyone that has contributed to the site... The homie Ruben has helped with some pics... Art Buck too... and some of the Tucson homies as well... i'm trying to bring this shit together, so anybody have any input, your comments/suggestions/contributions are all welcome... thanks again everybody...



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Dec 17 2006, 07:10 AM~6774461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! sounds good homie, let me know when you're ready and we'll set up the shoot...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

so what's up Ariza!? is there anything going on the next two weekends here in the city? i know there's the Majestics New Years picnic but, nothing here in town?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MODELS*MODELS*MODELS!! I got in 2 big boxes of car models.... Lots of different stuff to choose from $10.00 each. Great X-mas gift!!! Let me know if you're interested.




Can anybody get a hold of Ivan for me. I need to talk to him asap!!! Thanks!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ANY PICTURES OF IT DUMPED OR LOCKED UP?








































[/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 19 2006, 07:50 AM~6784610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> ANY PICTURES OF IT DUMPED OR LOCKED UP?


[/quote]


Let me look thru my 2000000 pics later tonight and i'll post some up... I still got pics of when it was white... :0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 19 2006, 11:36 AM~6785643
> *:dunno: I'll be out there in cali tho... lots of pics needed for that one...
> 
> *


hell yeah fool hook it up with the pics, cause i don't know if i'll be able to go or not... are you guys cruising out there all together or what's the deal? are you going just for the picnic or the whole weekend or what?

and jen i told reyna to tell ivan to call you, ha ha...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 19 2006, 11:54 AM~6785717
> *hell yeah fool hook it up with the pics, cause i don't know if i'll be able to go or not... are you guys cruising out there all together or what's the deal? are you going just for the picnic or the whole weekend or what?
> 
> and jen i told reyna to tell ivan to call you, ha ha...
> *


I just talked to him thanks.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 19 2006, 11:54 AM~6785717
> *hell yeah fool hook it up with the pics, cause i don't know if i'll be able to go or not... are you guys cruising out there all together or what's the deal? are you going just for the picnic or the whole weekend or what?
> *



:dunno: Dunno yet bro... depends how much feria I can scrape together... I might roll with some homies, not sure...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 12:24 PM~6785877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: What's Krackin Marinate? :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHILLIN HOMIE...WORKIN!...WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 12:54 PM~6786005
> *CHILLIN HOMIE...WORKIN!...WHAT YOU UP TO
> *



Workin too... :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate to have to do this but money is very very tight! I need to sell this ASAP. Has a 350 Rebuilt engine, interior is light blue but needs to be redone, 13x7 blue spoke, exterior is light blue but needs to be redone, some surface rust, and the chrome needs to be redone to be showcar worthy. Looking to get $4500 OBO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 19 2006, 02:19 PM~6786431
> *I hate to have to do this but money is very very tight!  I need to sell this ASAP.  Has a 350 Rebuilt engine, interior is light blue but needs to be redone, 13x7 blue spoke, exterior is light blue but needs to be redone, some surface rust, and the chrome needs to be redone to be showcar worthy.  Looking to get $4500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn bro...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

hmmmm... lemme see if I have room at the house for another car. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> I hate to have to do this but money is very very tight! I need to sell this ASAP. Has a 350 Rebuilt engine, interior is light blue but needs to be redone, 13x7 blue spoke, exterior is light blue but needs to be redone, some surface rust, and the chrome needs to be redone to be showcar worthy. Looking to get $4500 OBO
> 
> '68's are nice cars! what do you mean by "surface rust"? Do you have the chrome trim pieces or are they completely gone?


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> > I hate to have to do this but money is very very tight! I need to sell this ASAP. Has a 350 Rebuilt engine, interior is light blue but needs to be redone, 13x7 blue spoke, exterior is light blue but needs to be redone, some surface rust, and the chrome needs to be redone to be showcar worthy. Looking to get $4500 OBO
> >
> > '68's are nice cars! what do you mean by "surface rust"? Do you have the chrome trim pieces or are they completely gone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 19 2006, 03:46 PM~6786872
> *hmmmm... lemme see if I have room at the house for another car.  :biggrin:  :0
> *



Add a 68 to go along with that 67? :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn that sexy8 is nice, wish I had the room or resources to take on another project!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Let me look thru my 2000000 pics later tonight and i'll post some up... I still got pics of when it was white... :0
[/quote]

DAM THAT HURTS I MISS THAT CAR :tears:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Let me look thru my 2000000 pics later tonight and i'll post some up... I still got pics of when it was white... :0


DAM THAT HURTS I MISS THAT CAR :tears:
[/quote]

:0 :banghead:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1141797780.jpg


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 19 2006, 07:33 PM~6787968
> *DAM THAT HURTS I MISS THAT CAR :tears:
> *


:happysad: I liked it when it was white... It was clean as FUCK!!!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

THATS ALL RIGHT MY 63 WILL TOP THAT ONE.CLEANER AND MORE INCHES :biggrin: 
WHERE IS AT NOW?? :dunno:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 19 2006, 08:40 PM~6788005
> *:happysad: I liked it when it was white... It was clean as FUCK!!!
> *


DID YOU SAY YOU HAD MORE PICS??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by true rider+Dec 19 2006, 07:42 PM~6788013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me check when I get home bro...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX JENNIFER!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up ARIZAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Dec 19 2006, 06:55 PM~6788094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What it do!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 08:02 PM~6788133
> *THANX JENNIFER!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie... I still gotta get you my caddy... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Dec 19 2006, 08:25 PM~6788223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMEEEAAAATTTTHHHEEEAAAAAAAADDD :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 19 2006, 07:56 PM~6788367
> *Qvo homie..
> Geeez huh!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Check this!!!!!!!!
LARGE!!!!!!!!!!!PICS!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2006, 09:06 PM~6788430
> *Geeez huh!
> *



:cheesy: 

Nice pics btw..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 19 2006, 08:21 PM~6788510
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Nice pics btw..
> *


Thanks I was just messing around!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 19 2006, 02:19 PM~6786431
> *I hate to have to do this but money is very very tight!  I need to sell this ASAP.  Has a 350 Rebuilt engine, interior is light blue but needs to be redone, 13x7 blue spoke, exterior is light blue but needs to be redone, some surface rust, and the chrome needs to be redone to be showcar worthy.  Looking to get $4500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



Heres the pics of the interior and engine...everything is dirty, too lazy to clean...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2006, 09:33 PM~6788615
> *Thanks I was just messing around!
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 19 2006, 09:54 PM~6788360
> *Looks good homie... I still gotta get you my caddy...  :cheesy:
> *


THE CUTTY STILL NEEDS TO GET PAINTED!......ANYTIME AFTER THE NEW YEAR HOMIE MOVING INTO NEW HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2006, 10:52 AM~6791419
> *THE CUTTY STILL NEEDS TO GET PAINTED!......ANYTIME AFTER THE NEW YEAR HOMIE MOVING INTO NEW HOUSE! :biggrin:
> *



Sounds good... I'm lookin for it to look kinda like my real one... well when my real one is done..  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 20 2006, 11:24 AM~6791577
> *Sounds good... I'm lookin for it to look kinda like my real one... well when my real one is done..    :biggrin:
> *












:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYTHING CAN BE DONE HOMIE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2006, 11:37 AM~6791659
> *ANYTHING CAN BE DONE HOMIE!
> *



:cheesy: Now just imagine the real one with a plaque in the back window? :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 20 2006, 12:58 PM~6791783
> *:cheesy: Now just imagine the real one with a plaque in the back window?  :0
> 
> 
> *











JUST A DIFFERENT CHAPTER! :0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*WHATS UP AZ. CAR CLUBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COLDBLOODED RIDAZ COMING THRU SHOWING SOME LOVE...WISHING EVERYONE A HAPPY HOLIDAYS uffin: uffin: *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2006, 12:19 PM~6791872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: smiley time!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 20 2006, 03:24 PM~6793031
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: smiley time!
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2006, 08:47 PM~6788324
> *What it do!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up bro? uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> Qvo homie..
> :biggrin: :wave:
> What's goin on Ruben?Ever hear anything about your ranfla


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 20 2006, 08:36 PM~6794696
> *
> Qvo homie..
> :biggrin: :wave:
> ...



Nah... that car is long gone..  

But you know what they say... KARMA right?


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Just thought I let AZ side know about the Newest Chapter of ESTILOW C.C. -South, AZ- We will be having a BBQ/ Carne Asada (nothing big or anything, just a kickback you know) on Feb. '07 . To celebrate the formation of this Chapter representing for the Tucson/Nogales area...I will keep everyone posted on when it's going down homies.. EVERY ONES invited Clubs, solo riders, families...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Dec 20 2006, 07:55 PM~6794776
> *Just thought I let AZ side know about the Newest Chapter of ESTILOW C.C. -South, AZ-        We will be having a BBQ/ Carne Asada (nothing big or anything, just a kickback you know)  on Feb. '07 . To celebrate the formation of this Chapter representing for the Tucson/Nogales area...I will keep everyone posted on when it's going down homies.. EVERY ONES invited  Clubs, solo riders, families...
> *


Congrat's to your Club...


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

It's nice to see "Lowrider community" growth!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats the word!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

who's going to long beach for new year's?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 21 2006, 04:43 PM~6799851
> *who's going to long beach for new year's?
> *



I'ma be there sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 07:02 PM~6800731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaahahhahahhahahhaaha!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 08:02 PM~6800731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 08:02 PM~6800731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 08:02 PM~6800731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 08:02 PM~6800731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


again :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

WHAT UP AZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wut iz it!

I got a picture of everybody partying at Loco's, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:roflmao: ha ha... that shit's funny fool!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 22 2006, 07:29 AM~6803237
> *Wut iz it!
> 
> I got a picture of everybody partying at Loco's, lol.  :biggrin:
> ...



That's because they have a "secret weapon"........ :0 

and it's Christmas! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 22 2006, 08:29 AM~6803237
> *Wut iz it!
> 
> I got a picture of everybody partying at Loco's, lol.  :biggrin:
> ...



YEAH LOOK AT YOU IN THE MIDDLE GRINDING ALL UP ON THE GUY WITH THE SUIT..  



















J/K :biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR HECTOR!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TO: :biggrin: 
AZ ROLLER, TROUBLE, DIRTY SOUTH, KNIGHTSTALKER, ART BUCK, INSIDIOUS, ARIZA70, TRUDAWG, LOCDOWNMEXIKAN,
73 RIVIERA, BIG RICH, 51 TROKITA & IMPALA 1962 SS SLOW LANE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Gettin me in trouble at work!.......lol :biggrin: 












Merry christmas !!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Damn! now thats what im talking bout thicky thicky thick girl! my kind of woman! :biggrin: 

Merry Christmas to all!

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow, lol.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: good morning moni,hector,and the rest of az


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Whats good! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 22 2006, 10:19 AM~6804054
> *:wave: good morning moni,hector,and the rest of az
> *



GOOD MORNING GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:25 AM~6804081
> *Whats good!  :biggrin:
> *


You still with the same cars or you changed again :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 22 2006, 10:25 AM~6804084
> *GOOD MORNING GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *


Good just bout to make me some thing to eat :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 22 2006, 09:50 AM~6803838
> *Gettin me in trouble at work!.......lol :biggrin:
> Merry christmas !!!
> *



 SOOOOOOOORRRRRRYYYYYYYYY I WON'T ADD YOUR NAME TO IT NEXT TIME..
































SIKE J/K :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 22 2006, 10:26 AM~6804091
> *Good just bout to make me some thing to eat :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S GOOD ARE YOU AND RUBEN STILL COMING OVER FOR CHRISTMAS..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 22 2006, 10:27 AM~6804095
> *THAT'S GOOD ARE YOU AND RUBEN STILL COMING OVER FOR CHRISTMAS..
> *



Hell yea just let me know the time


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 22 2006, 10:29 AM~6804098
> *Hell yea just let me know the time
> *



ABOUT 1PM I WILL PM YOU MY ADDRESS OK..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 22 2006, 10:30 AM~6804101
> *ABOUT 1PM I WILL PM YOU MY ADDRESS OK..
> *



ok girl :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 22 2006, 11:25 AM~6804085
> *You still with the same cars or you changed again  :biggrin:
> *



Still got the same cars but I added a BMW. :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:48 AM~6804194
> *Still got the same cars but I added a BMW.  :biggrin:
> *



I heard about that lol :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 22 2006, 12:27 PM~6804095
> *THAT'S GOOD ARE YOU AND RUBEN STILL COMING OVER FOR CHRISTMAS..
> *


Damn No Invite for the DAWG  I got no family here in AZ, and will be all alone, haning out at Denny's for crhistmas :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn i just looked outside its raining :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

sup AZ!! Merry Christmas!!! luv u


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Marry X-Mas to all the car clubs in the AZ!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey TRUDAWG!! Call me man....602-760-6969!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Have a safe weekend and safe holidays :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

It's chilly outside! hno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2006, 09:29 PM~6807596
> *It's chilly outside! hno:
> *


Fuck no it's cooold


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

It is cold outside this morning there was fog and ice on the ground and cars.....................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Dec 23 2006, 02:46 PM~6810634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You inviting or what? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Dec 23 2006, 02:46 PM~6810634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats going here................


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

im think of ging tonight car club pre party....for cristmas who wantz to go!!!!!!!


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO AZ SIDE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2006, 05:49 PM~6811361
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO AZ SIDE!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Fucker.. :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

MERRY X-MAS...AZ SIDE...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 22 2006, 09:29 AM~6803237
> *Wut iz it!
> 
> I got a picture of everybody partying at Loco's, lol.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Dec 23 2006, 11:32 PM~6813287
> *MERRY X-MAS...AZ SIDE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I was just about to say to myself, "that's a nice tattoo of the Sacred Heart". 


Merry Christmas Ray.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 24 2006, 04:19 PM~6816701
> *:0  :0 I was just about to say to myself, "that's a nice tattoo of the Sacred Heart".
> Merry Christmas Ray.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:its the sacred "M".....lol!... merry x-mas Artie!..hope all is good homie...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all the AZ Gente and their families.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Man..........I'm enjoying this AZ Christmas, good weather, and blue skys :thumbsup: 
Merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up az? merry x-mas and a happy newyear


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas to my Switch C.C. brothers in AZ. and to the whole Street Life team from Switch C.C. Detroit.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

• James Brown dies after being hospitalized with pneumonia
• Agent says the R&B singer, 73, died of congestive heart failure..

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/12/25/obit.brown/


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ AND TO ALL YOUR FAMILIES AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey hector thanks for the fun night lol i woke up with a headache from that shot and knightstalker just woke up he was out damn drunk haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 25 2006, 03:36 PM~6822277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ruben
is this your Christmas present?


----------



## MARIJUANO602 (Dec 17, 2006)

FELIZ NAVIDAD AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 25 2006, 06:22 PM~6823544
> *Hey Ruben
> is this your Christmas present?
> *



 Shhhiiitt... I wish...  Nah I just thought that pic was christmas-y feeling.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 25 2006, 04:16 PM~6822175
> *Hey hector thanks for the fun night lol i woke up with a headache from that shot and knightstalker just woke up he was out damn drunk haha
> *



No problems, that was fun! I can't believe you woke up with a headache from that shot... What a light weight. You need to start downing the bottle like I was, lol.

My ass got up at 10 o'clock the next morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 26 2006, 09:00 AM~6826845
> *No problems, that was fun! I can't believe you woke up with a headache from that shot... What a light weight. You need to start downing the bottle like I was, lol.
> 
> My ass got up at 10 o'clock the next morning.  :biggrin:
> *



I had to sleep that shit off.. I lost count on how many beers I drank :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 26 2006, 01:21 PM~6828385
> *I had to sleep that shit off.. I lost count on how many beers I drank  :0  :biggrin:
> *



You're not suppose to count that way you can always say "ONE MORE!" :biggrin: 

Before you guys even got to my house I had drank about a 12 pack with the beer bong. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 26 2006, 01:04 PM~6828706
> *You're not suppose to count that way you can always say "ONE MORE!"  :biggrin:
> 
> Before you guys even got to my house I had drank about a 12 pack with the beer bong.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 26 2006, 02:30 PM~6828901
> *:biggrin:
> *



Good ole beer bong, lol. I keeping that mofo with me next time, I shouldnt have left it at my cousins :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 26 2006, 03:49 PM~6829034
> *Good ole beer bong, *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 26 2006, 03:17 PM~6829290
> *:0  :worship:
> *



Yep. I got cousin cousins that can chug but I must have killed about 4 beers a time in about 5 seconds with that bad boy. 

Once you drop that knee to the floor pick the other end up end up! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 26 2006, 02:23 PM~6829338
> *Yep. I got cousin cousins that can chug but I must have killed about 4 beers a time in about 5 seconds with that bad boy.
> 
> Once you drop that knee to the floor pick the other end up end up!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 That didn't sound right... hahaha :biggrin: j/k hector


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ? Everyone have a good Christmas?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 26 2006, 04:22 PM~6830246
> *What up AZ? Everyone have a good Christmas?
> *




Qvo homie... :wave: 

Insidious got me drunk on xmas so it was good.. :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 26 2006, 06:20 PM~6831143
> *Qvo homie... :wave:
> 
> Insidious got me drunk on xmas so it was good..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

what up everyone. hope everyone has a cool new years! i moved to az a couple months ago and will be hittin most events in 07. see you guys around!!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

any one from az going to the majestics new years show in cali?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Dec 26 2006, 11:24 PM~6833574
> * any one from az going to the majestics new years show in cali?
> *



I'll be there..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 27 2006, 01:28 AM~6833605
> *I'll be there..
> *


When ya'll leaving? We need to car pool :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 26 2006, 11:41 PM~6833709
> *When ya'll leaving? We need to car pool :biggrin:
> *



When you coming back?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 26 2006, 11:28 PM~6833605
> *I'll be there..
> *


are you guys going the whole weekend or just monday?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 26 2006, 07:20 PM~6831143
> *Qvo homie... :wave:
> 
> Insidious got me drunk on xmas so it was good..  :biggrin:
> *



Fa'sho!

Ruben you're a quiet drunk, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 27 2006, 03:20 AM~6834341
> *When you coming back?
> *


yea I gotta work tuesday morning


----------



## MARIJUANO602 (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Check out the belt buckle that I got for christmas :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2006, 01:43 PM~6836013
> *Check out the belt buckle that I got for christmas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a caddi to match it? :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

im already here(cali). are you drivin your lowlows ar trailering them?
if you guys want we could drive back to az together. im drivin my cadi not trailering it!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

i will be drivin back 2 az after the show. gotta work on tues.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 27 2006, 12:56 PM~6836088
> *do you have a caddi to match it? :biggrin:
> *



Is this a serious question? :biggrin:

got some blinged out caddy earrings too :0 .

I think this qualifies me... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Dec 27 2006, 08:44 AM~6835061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We coming back maybe tuesday afternoon... or wednesday.... or thursday... depends how much my next check is..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Dec 27 2006, 09:12 AM~6835178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2006, 01:55 PM~6836964
> *Is this a serious question?  :biggrin:
> 
> got some blinged out caddy earrings too  :0 .
> ...



This muthafucka.... fuckin hector has every type of car covered... :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 27 2006, 04:01 PM~6837480
> *This muthafucka.... fuckin hector has every type of car covered... :roflmao:
> *



LOL look in the back ground, lol. Honda civic, Lexus, hahahaha... the monte, the impala, the bemmer, the yamaha, lol. :biggrin:

the flying washer, the broom that the witch takes from time to time that i call my lady. :biggrin: 
J/J
memmer that shit Ruben she tried to talk shit that night... lol. "I pay the bills around here so shut up!" :biggrin: my Lady's koo though... from time to time.
She can cook! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2006, 03:16 PM~6837599
> *LOL look in the back ground, lol. Honda civic, Lexus, hahahaha... the monte, the impala, the bemmer, the yamaha, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> the flying washer, the broom that the witch takes from time to time that i call my lady.  :biggrin:
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

What up AZ!

hope everyone had good holidays and ready for the new year 


well my 83 buick lesabre hooptie got stolen last monday night 

and i replaced it with this car an 86 towncar

check out the pics it's a hell of a lot nicer then the buick was

now i'm sittin on two lincolns

http://www.putfile.com/phxkstm/images/65786

peace


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

wut up AZ :wave: 
feliz late navidad 2 everyone


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Dec 27 2006, 12:24 AM~6833574
> * any one from az going to the majestics new years show in cali?
> *


YA I'LL BE THERE ALONG WIT FRANK'S HYDRO'S AND TODD AND THE REST OF THE AZ CREW REPP'N AZ.... TU SABES.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 27 2006, 11:03 PM~6840962
> *YA I'LL BE THERE ALONG WIT FRANK'S HYDRO'S AND TODD AND THE REST OF THE AZ CREW REPP'N AZ.... TU SABES.....
> *


I'll be there too :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What day are you guys leaving out?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 27 2006, 11:13 PM~6841055
> *What day are you guys leaving out?
> *


we are leaving sunday early morning coming back tuesday afternoon


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 28 2006, 12:12 AM~6841043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 28 2006, 12:15 AM~6841069
> *we are leaving sunday early morning coming back tuesday afternoon
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 27 2006, 11:17 PM~6841088
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE...
> *


chillin...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 27 2006, 11:12 PM~6841043
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Morning AZ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 28 2006, 12:12 AM~6841043
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaha...

"I like you, but you're crazy"


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 28 2006, 11:02 AM~6842724
> *hahahahaha...
> 
> "I like you, but you're crazy"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hell yea. You have to be "Old School" fan to get that one :thumbsup: 
Whats up man........you ever check if you had an old cricket phone laying around for me?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 28 2006, 11:07 AM~6843277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hell yea. You have to be "Old School" fan to get that one :thumbsup:
> Whats up man........you ever check if you had an old cricket phone laying around for me?
> *



Shit my bad bro, lol. I'll check for sure today.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

WHAT UP JOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Tru dawg I have no phones bro... Now if you had t-mobile I would have 4 cell phones for you to choose from, lol.

Time to switch brotha, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 29 2006, 12:22 AM~6850314
> *Tru dawg I have no phones bro... Now if you had t-mobile I would have 4 cell phones for you to choose from, lol.
> 
> Time to switch brotha, lol.
> *


found the jack-pot on ebay.....lol
Fuckin Cricket wants like $135 for a basic ass phone, i found them bitches on ebay for $20-60 bucks. i'm just getting a cricket for the time being. I don't feel like signing nobody's contract right now while I get settled in. 
Naw mean :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW CHAPTER AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS KICK BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING DOWN IN THE BIG AZ. HOW WAS EVERYONES XMAS. HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM GOODTIMES C.C.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 29 2006, 11:20 AM~6853927
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice looking flyer Ricky! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well guys I decided to get the rims for the towncar again. What yall think about them sticking out so far on the new lincolns, ugly? I hope to later have Todd replace the frame with a older towncar so they tuck, but that will have to wait.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602+Dec 29 2006, 02:14 PM~6855434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fool... i think it came out pretty nice...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ???


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 29 2006, 02:20 PM~6855479
> *That's a nice looking flyer Ricky! :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it came out good


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Dec 29 2006, 02:14 PM~6855434
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW CHAPTER AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS KICK BACK  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 29 2006, 01:38 PM~6855604
> *Well guys I decided to get the rims for the towncar again.  What yall think about them sticking out so far on the new lincolns, ugly?  I hope to later have Todd replace the frame with a older towncar so they tuck, but that will have to wait.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way it looks, so they just change the frame or the whole suspension too?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 29 2006, 10:20 AM~6853927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good road trip Tucson! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 29 2006, 02:38 PM~6855604
> *Well guys I decided to get the rims for the towncar again.  What yall think about them sticking out so far on the new lincolns, ugly?  I hope to later have Todd replace the frame with a older towncar so they tuck, but that will have to wait.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Carlos! Where you at? La Voz Tucson


----------



## CUPCAKES (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 27 2006, 01:55 PM~6836964
> *Is this a serious question?  :biggrin:
> 
> got some blinged out caddy earrings too  :0 .
> ...


LOOK AT THE RAGGEDY CARS THIS JOKESTER IS BRAGGING ABOUT WANNA BE BROKE BALLER.......BUNCH OF JUNK PIECES OF SHIT IF YOU ASK ME...... :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Dec 30 2006, 06:17 PM~6864232
> *LOOK AT THE RAGGEDY CARS THIS JOKESTER IS BRAGGING ABOUT WANNA BE BROKE BALLER.......BUNCH OF JUNK PIECES OF SHIT IF YOU ASK ME...... :uh:
> *


 :uh: wow.........you're very first post, and already talkin shit.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 30 2006, 05:01 PM~6864545
> *:uh: wow.........you're very first post, and already talkin shit.
> *


No shit who the fuck is he :angry: I wonder if it's that fool JM custom :angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Dec 30 2006, 04:17 PM~6864232
> *LOOK AT THE RAGGEDY CARS THIS JOKESTER IS BRAGGING ABOUT WANNA BE BROKE BALLER.......BUNCH OF JUNK PIECES OF SHIT IF YOU ASK ME...... :uh:
> *


Let's see what you got. Fuckin cupcake


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Jen? Did my friends go and see you?


----------



## MARIJUANO602 (Dec 17, 2006)

JUST A HEADS UP MY HOMIE GOT HIS RIDE FOR SALE 2DR CAPRICE IT RUNS AND THE BODY IS CLEAN BUT IT NEEDS INTERIOR HE WANTS 400 IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED HIT ME UP 602 361 4052 ASK 4 PIOLIN


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 29 2006, 05:26 PM~6857005
> *I like the way it looks, so they just change the frame or the whole suspension too?
> *



The whole rolling chassis. Todd will do it for $1200.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Dec 30 2006, 05:17 PM~6864232
> *LOOK AT THE RAGGEDY CARS THIS JOKESTER IS BRAGGING ABOUT WANNA BE BROKE BALLER.......BUNCH OF JUNK PIECES OF SHIT IF YOU ASK ME...... :uh:
> *


Hahahahahaha... Thanx bro that's what I live for, I love people to hate on me. That's what keeps me going everyday. Bitches like you can't even see me you aint even on my level! Fuckin wanksta hiding behind a screen name, whenever you want nose up with me, and I aint even talkin bout hoppin bitch!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Dec 30 2006, 04:17 PM~6864232
> *LOOK AT THE RAGGEDY CARS THIS JOKESTER IS BRAGGING ABOUT WANNA BE BROKE BALLER.......BUNCH OF JUNK PIECES OF SHIT IF YOU ASK ME...... :uh:
> *



:uh: Damn... with a name like "cupcakes" what else can you expect but hating... Talking shit bout the homie hector... :twak:

Show us what YOU got that's better than a candy monte.. a lifted lac... and a clean 67? :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 30 2006, 11:51 PM~6867503
> *Hahahahahaha... Thanx bro that's what I live for, I love people to hate on me. That's what keeps me going everyday. Bitches like you can't even see me you aint even on my level! Fuckin wanksta hiding behind a screen name, whenever you want nose up with me, and I aint even talkin bout hoppin bitch!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 31 2006, 12:53 AM~6867519
> *:uh: Damn... with a name like "cupcakes" what else can you expect but hating... Talking shit bout the homie hector... :twak:
> 
> Show us what YOU got that's better than a candy monte.. a lifted lac... and a clean 67?  :0
> *


Shits funny to me ruben... Ever since I was 16 I've had haters. I love em they keep me going. I like people talking shit about me, its when they stop talking when you should worry. Lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 31 2006, 12:02 AM~6867600
> *Shits funny to me ruben... Ever since I was 16 I've had haters. I love em they keep me going. I like people talking shit about me, its when they stop talking when you should worry. Lol
> *



Just gotta shake them off homie... haters make the world go round que no?  

Besides... like someone once told me, they ain't gotta like you homie... but they gotta respect you... hating on you won't take away from what you've done or you will do... fuck em..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 31 2006, 12:55 AM~6867537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Foreal bro, lol. This shits funny to me, so who's next to hate on me? Lol.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## CUPCAKES (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 31 2006, 12:02 AM~6867600
> *Shits funny to me ruben... Ever since I was 16 I've had haters. I love em they keep me going. I like people talking shit about me, its when they stop talking when you should worry. Lol
> *


your right about that i aint at your sorry as level...i go to these functions with my uncle that has real lowriders not like i said before pieces of shit like yours....you always come on here bragging about how big ballin you r or think you are,get some real cars you ugly ass mother fucker n what you mean nosing up if you didnt notice im a girl you BIATCHHHHHHHHHH........ :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Dec 31 2006, 05:57 PM~6871720
> *your right about that i aint at your sorry as level...i go to these functions with my uncle that has real lowriders not like i said before pieces of shit like yours....you always come on here bragging about how big ballin you r or think you are,get some real cars you ugly ass mother fucker n what you mean nosing up if you didnt notice im a girl you BIATCHHHHHHHHHH........ :cheesy:
> *


Hahahahaha... Oh shit my bad you're a bitch, lol. So you aint got shit yet you're talking shit? Now that's hilarious. Aint no body braggin either, I come on here and show what I got, like it or love it! I aint cocky either, so go put some vagasil on your snatch and calm down. Like I said you couldn't see me if I was standing right in front of you!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 31 2006, 04:18 PM~6871810
> *Hahahahaha... Oh shit my bad you're a bitch, lol. So you aint got shit yet you're talking shit? Now that's hilarious. Aint no body braggin either, I come on here and show what I got, like it or love it! I aint cocky either, so go put some vagasil on your snatch and calm down. Like I said you couldn't see me if I was standing right in front of you!
> *



lol!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hector you're too funny!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ARIZONA FAMILIA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE AZ RIDAHS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 31 2006, 05:18 PM~6871810
> *Hahahahaha... Oh shit my bad you're a bitch, lol. So you aint got shit yet you're talking shit? Now that's hilarious. Aint no body braggin either, I come on here and show what I got, like it or love it! I aint cocky either, so go put some vagasil on your snatch and calm down. Like I said you couldn't see me if I was standing right in front of you!
> *



:biggrin: FOOL... RELAX... REMEMBER, HATING IS FOR BITCHES... 


now go have a beer or ten and get FUCKED UP!!!

OH AND BEFORE I FORGET, OR GET TOO DRUNK...

*I WANNA WISH ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG AZ A HAPPY AND FIRME FUCKIN NEW YEAR! * :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE HOMIES AND THIER FAMILIES FROM BIGG BEN *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WELL......what happened? :biggrin:


----------



## CUPCAKES (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 31 2006, 05:18 PM~6871810
> *Hahahahaha... Oh shit my bad you're a bitch, lol. So you aint got shit yet you're talking shit? Now that's hilarious. Aint no body braggin either, I come on here and show what I got, like it or love it! I aint cocky either, so go put some vagasil on your snatch and calm down. Like I said you couldn't see me if I was standing right in front of you!
> *


ive seen your ugly four eyed ass at locos plenty of times n your ass ugly as your rides,,,,all im saying is stoppppp fronting like you got it goin on i got blinged out caddyearings,4cell phones is this a serious question????look at all my pieces of junk i have cus thats the truth fuckhead go eat a DICK................. n you know your car doesnt hop either wanabee............ :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 1 2007, 04:16 AM~6874394
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE HOMIES AND THIER FAMILIES FROM BIGG BEN
> *


 :uh: Bigg Ben... y ese milagro?  :around: what's up fool, how you been!? uffin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

happy 2007 in the great state of AZ!


----------



## MARIJUANO602 (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 2 2007, 09:20 AM~6881489
> *happy 2007 in the great state of AZ!
> *


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## MARIJUANO602 (Dec 17, 2006)

*EVERYONE READY TO REPRESENT AT THE SHOW OR WAT *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIJUANO602_@Jan 2 2007, 01:15 PM~6883134
> *EVERYONE READY TO REPRESENT AT THE SHOW OR WAT
> *


workin on it, but not much time... hopefully we'll make it... :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

KEEP THE PEACE LOWRIDER PICNIC .... MAY 5th .......2007
OMAHA NEBRASKA
BEST OF LOWRIDER


SPECIALTY: 1920s to 1950s
1st. 2nd. 3rd. PLACE TROPHIES

CLASSES:
1960s 70s 80s 90s 2000s
1st. 2nd. 3rd. PLACES TROPHIES

BEST HOP
SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL PUMP
SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP
any SP or DP Street only

LONGEST DRIVEN LOWRIDER ...TROPHY

COME ON OUT AND ENJOY YOURSELF AT THE LAKE AND HAVE SOME FUN...... EAT SOME FREE BBQ,DRINKS, JUMPERS........ ALOT OF FUN GAMES FOR THE KIDS...ALL SPONSORED BY BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS AND OG SWITCHMAN


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Jan 2 2007, 08:28 AM~6881032
> *ive seen your ugly four eyed ass at locos plenty of times n your ass ugly as your rides,,,,all im saying is stoppppp fronting like you got it goin on i got blinged out caddyearings,4cell phones is this a serious question????look at all my pieces of junk i have cus thats the truth fuckhead go eat a DICK................. n you know your car doesnt hop either wanabee............ :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha... That's koo, but who did you see at locos? cause I don't even wear glasses... So get ur story straight then come back and talk shit.  

So how was the picnic ruben?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea Ruben......HOW WAS THE PICNIC!

Hector wussup homie, let's toss back a couple brews this weekend and kick it uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 3 2007, 10:29 AM~6890333
> *yea Ruben......HOW WAS THE PICNIC!
> 
> Hector wussup homie, let's toss back a couple brews this weekend and kick it uffin:
> *



That'll work, im always down for that bro. :biggrin:

Chubbs is crashed the fuck out at my house right now, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope everyone had a great New Years. The Majestics picnic was off the hook! It is the only way to start a New Year! Just got home a few hours ago, I'm going to sleep!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2007, 12:03 PM~6891153
> *Hope everyone had a great New Years.  The Majestics picnic was off the hook!  It is the only way to start a New Year!  Just got home a few hours ago, I'm going to sleep!
> *



Lucky! lol. Glad you guys had a safe trip and made it back home in one piece.


Art, was crackin bro?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Jen... is it true that Texas is out here trying to call out Todd? I heard something but wanna confirm.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 3 2007, 10:25 AM~6891370
> *Lucky! lol. Glad you guys had a safe trip and made it back home in one piece.
> Art, was crackin bro?
> *



What up! just back to work...... :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2007, 12:56 PM~6891611
> *What up!  just back to work...... :uh:
> *



I forgot to make a toast for the new year... 

Here's a toast for us men, for the women who have us, the tricks that had us, and the lucky ladies that will meet us. Holla!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 2 2007, 08:14 PM~6886786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 3 2007, 05:40 PM~6894181
> *  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



Fool i asked you a question and all I get is, "  :thumbsup: :biggrin:"

WTF, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 3 2007, 04:51 PM~6894290
> *Fool i asked you a question and all I get is, "   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:"
> 
> WTF, lol.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry fucker.. it was cool... We got back from cali this morning... I'll put up some pics later... maybe.. :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 3 2007, 07:02 PM~6894389
> *I'll put up some pics later... maybe..  :0
> *


I'm waiting


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 3 2007, 05:30 PM~6894610
> *I'm waiting
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 3 2007, 11:52 AM~6891579
> *Jen... is it true that Texas is out here trying to call out Todd? I heard something but wanna confirm.
> *


To my knowledge, that is not true.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 3 2007, 07:56 PM~6896522
> *To my knowledge, that is not true.
> *



Speak on it Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*KNOWLEDGE!* 


:biggrin: 


oh yeah and Happy New Year to you and all of your family!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 3 2007, 05:40 PM~6895256
> *ME TOOOO!!!!!!!!
> *


 
What up Big Corn Fed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2007, 09:19 PM~6896762
> *What up Big Corn Fed!!!!!!!!
> *


not a god damn thing :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 3 2007, 05:30 PM~6894610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? HOPE EVERYONE'S NEW YEARS WENT WELL :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 4 2007, 09:44 AM~6900022
> *WHAT UP AZ? HOPE EVERYONE'S NEW YEARS WENT WELL :biggrin:
> *



Sup Moni? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:05 AM~6900592
> *Sup Moni?  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HECTOR I SEE YOU GOT A HATER :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 4 2007, 11:59 AM~6900956
> *WHAT UP HECTOR I SEE YOU GOT A HATER :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... not "a" hater another one to add tot he list, lol. :biggrin: whats funny is that this person claims to have seen me with my glasses and all, lol. I dont even wear glasses, lol.

So how were your holidays? Good I hope.


----------



## CUPCAKES (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:35 AM~6901230
> *Hahahahaha... not "a" hater another one to add tot he list, lol.  :biggrin: whats funny is that this person claims to have seen me with my glasses and all, lol. I dont even wear glasses, lol.
> 
> So how were your holidays? Good I hope.
> *


how are you doing today?????wanabee BALLER........ LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:35 AM~6901230
> *Hahahahaha... not "a" hater another one to add tot he list, lol.  :biggrin: whats funny is that this person claims to have seen me with my glasses and all, lol. I dont even wear glasses, lol.
> 
> So how were your holidays? Good I hope.
> *


  ha ha ha I see you probably were trying to spit game to her and it didn't work huh.. :biggrin: 
J/K My christmas was good but got sick for new years still trying to get over it..
So how were your holiday's?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUPCAKES_@Jan 4 2007, 12:58 PM~6901473
> *how are you doing today?????wanabee BALLER........ LOL..... :biggrin:
> *



Im doing pretty good actually, lol. I must be doing something right to get your attention, lol. 

So how's school?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 4 2007, 02:05 PM~6901985
> *  ha ha ha I see you probably were trying to spit game to her and it didn't work huh.. :biggrin:
> J/K My christmas was good but got sick for new years still trying to get over it..
> So how were your holiday's?
> *



hahahahaha... yeah that was it, lol.

That sucks to be sick on new years. My holidays were good, i had a lot of beer and alchohol, lol. That always means a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :biggrin: HERE'S A VID OF THE HOMIE "KING OF AZ" AND THE INFAMOUS 61 THAT WAS KING OF 2006  

HUEROS 61IMPALA


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 4 2007, 01:53 PM~6902431
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: HERE'S A VID OF THE HOMIE "KING OF AZ" AND THE INFAMOUS 61 THAT WAS KING OF 2006
> 
> HUEROS 61IMPALA
> *


Ruben, That's cool as hell!! Thank you!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 4 2007, 06:17 PM~6904899
> *Ruben, That's cool as hell!!  Thank you!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: No problem.. glad you liked...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up az?


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

knigthstalker the vidio was cool ass hell todd's 61 is one bad chevy


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Jan 4 2007, 08:25 PM~6905953
> *knigthstalker the vidio was cool ass hell todd's 61 is one bad chevy
> *



Thanks homie... yeah it's bad as hell.. can't wait to see it back out.. it was king of 2006 for sure and can't nobody take that away from him...  

2007 should be fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 4 2007, 07:27 PM~6905971
> *Thanks homie... yeah it's bad as hell.. can't wait to see it back out.. it was king of 2006 for sure and can't nobody take that away from him...
> 
> 2007 should be fun..  :biggrin:
> *


Knightstalker making a run for King of 2007? :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 4 2007, 08:29 PM~6905995
> *Knightstalker making a run for King of 2007? :0
> *



HELL NO... maybe 2008  my car getting jacked fucked me over for a while.. gotta get my funds straight and back together... but soon... gonna shut some people up... :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 4 2007, 08:41 PM~6906153
> *HELL NO... maybe 2008   my car getting jacked fucked me over for a while.. gotta get my funds straight and back together... but soon... gonna shut some people up...  :0
> *



:around:  uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 4 2007, 08:52 PM~6906266
> *:around:    uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 4 2007, 07:41 PM~6906153
> *HELL NO... maybe 2008   my car getting jacked fucked me over for a while.. gotta get my funds straight and back together... but soon... gonna shut some people up...  :0
> *


How about your brother's i seen his mean ass setup!


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up az!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 4 2007, 09:38 PM~6906743
> *How about your brother's i seen his mean ass setup!
> *



Yeah... it is a mean ass fuckin setup that the homies from STREETLIFE hooked him up with...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 5 2007, 12:26 AM~6907996
> *what up az!!!
> *



Qvo Huero... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 12:28 AM~6908004
> *Qvo Huero... :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHATS UP RUBEN? DID YOU DELETE THE VIDEOS THAT YOU MADE FOR ME


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY WHATS UP TODD? WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 2 2007, 07:45 AM~6881080
> *:uh: Bigg Ben... y ese milagro?    :around: what's up fool, how you been!? uffin:
> *


COMO ESTAS HOMIE/ I'VE BEEN ALRIGHT, A LITTLE DOWN AND OUT CAUSE OF MY CAR


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 12:39 AM~6908047
> *HEY WHATS UP RUBEN? DID YOU DELETE THE VIDEOS THAT YOU MADE FOR ME
> *



Qvo wey... Nah.. pinche photobucket fucked up my acct... somebody reported my images as offensive or some shit... so fuck em... i lost alot of pics.. had to make another acct.. :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 12:44 AM~6908070
> *COMO ESTAS HOMIE/ I'VE BEEN ALRIGHT, A LITTLE DOWN AND OUT CAUSE OF MY CAR
> *



What happened to your car? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 12:47 AM~6908081
> *Qvo wey... Nah.. pinche photobucket fucked up my acct... somebody reported my images as offensive or some shit... so fuck em... i lost alot of pics.. had to make another acct..  :angry:
> *


IF YOU HAVE SOME TIME OR STILL HAVE FOOTAGE IF YOU CAN MAKE ME ANOTHER ONE I WOULD APPRICIATE IT CAUSE I'M SELLING THE CAR AND I NEED SOMETHING FOR THE MOMORIES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 12:50 AM~6908103
> *What happened to your car? :dunno:
> *


ASK IVAN :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 12:52 AM~6908117
> *ASK IVAN :biggrin:
> *



 :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TODD!!!!!!!! HELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOO TODD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 12:54 AM~6908130
> *  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *


HE HAD A LITTLE ACCEDENT IN IT AND NOW I'M HAVING TROUBLE GETTING HIM TO COME TRUE LIKE HE SAID HE WAS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 12:57 AM~6908142
> *HE HAD A LITTLE ACCEDENT IN IT AND NOW I'M HAVING TROUBLE GETTING HIM TO COME TRUE LIKE HE SAID HE WAS
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 12:58 AM~6908146
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I GUESS IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 01:00 AM~6908152
> *I GUESS IT IS WHAT IT IS
> *



That sucks... I hope things get better for you this coming year homie..


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 01:00 AM~6908152
> *I GUESS IT IS WHAT IT IS
> *


WHAT UP BIG BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 01:00 AM~6908157
> *That sucks... I hope things get better for you this coming year homie..
> *


IT IS CAUSE I JUST PICKED UP A 66 SS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 01:01 AM~6908163
> *IT IS CAUSE I JUST PICKED UP A 66 SS
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 5 2007, 01:01 AM~6908160
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE CAN YOU GIVE ME A CALLCAUSE I NEED TO SQARE SOME BUSINESS OFF WITH YOU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 01:02 AM~6908167
> *
> *


ITS A PROJECT BUT ITS GOING PRETTY GOOD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 01:02 AM~6908172
> *WHATS UP HOMIE CAN YOU GIVE ME A CALLCAUSE I NEED TO SQARE SOME BUSINESS OFF WITH YOU
> *


get with me monday u know i aint trippn on you


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 5 2007, 01:09 AM~6908210
> *get with me monday  u know i aint trippn on you
> *


OK THATS COOL AND ONE OTHER THING, CAN YOU GET ME SOME UPPER A ARMS FOR THAT 66 AND IF YOU CAN HOW MUCH


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

what up ben nice video tizzle


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 5 2007, 01:11 AM~6908219
> *what up ben nice video tizzle
> *


 NICE VIDEO TIZZLE? :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KRAZ13 HOW THE HELL ARE YOU BUDDY?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 5 2007, 01:11 AM~6908219
> * nice video tizzle
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 01:20 AM~6908266
> *
> *


DITTO


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

ok is this better hey todd that was a nice video that knightstalker made for you :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 5 2007, 01:31 AM~6908316
> *ok is this better hey todd that was a nice video that knightstalker made for you :scrutinize:
> *


LOL!!!!!!! OK SO I'M A LITTLE SLOW ON THE STREET SLANG :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

ben time for bed buddy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 5 2007, 01:34 AM~6908336
> *ben time for bed buddy
> *


TIZZLE IS TODD AND I WOULD BE BIZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2007, 01:36 AM~6908346
> *TIZZLE IS TODD AND I WOULD BE BIZZLE :biggrin:
> *


no it would be................................. just ben j/k


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jan 5 2007, 01:31 AM~6908316
> *ok is this better hey todd that was a nice video that knightstalker made for you :scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 5 2007, 01:41 AM~6908381
> *no it would be................................. just ben j/k
> *


 :biggrin: I GUESS I'LL SETTLE FOR BIG BEN :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 5 2007, 12:09 AM~6908210
> *get with me monday  u know i aint trippn on you
> *


Hey D.H.T. :twak:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

BEEENJAMIN! What's up fool!?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin: "2007" IS GONNA BE GOOD FOR EVERYONE JUST DON'T LET THE HATERZ GET YOU DOWN!!! MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY HOMIES PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 10:30 AM~6909292
> *WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin: "2007" IS GONNA BE GOOD FOR EVERYONE JUST DON'T LET THE HATERZ GET YOU DOWN!!! MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY HOMIES PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ..
> *


2007 is gonna be GREAT!..............cuz I'm here now :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up everybody? It's friday! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 11:11 AM~6909485
> *What up everybody? It's friday!  :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is isn't it!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 10:17 AM~6909524
> *Yes it is isn't it!! :biggrin:
> *



Im ready for a beer! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 11:27 AM~6909590
> *Im ready for a beer!  :biggrin:
> *


or a case! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 08:51 AM~6909385
> *2007 is gonna be GREAT!..............cuz I'm here now :biggrin:
> *



OK I AM JUST GONNA BE HATING ON YOU THIS YEAR :biggrin: J/K


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 10:32 AM~6909633
> *or a case! :biggrin:
> *



I think I got more than a case at home  .


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 10:33 AM~6909636
> *OK I AM JUST GONNA BE HATING ON YOU THIS YEAR :biggrin:  J/K
> *



Sup Moni? hey whats your avatar say?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 09:32 AM~6909633
> *or a case! :biggrin:
> *



HERE YOU GO HOMIE HECTOR HAS NOTHING ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 10:56 AM~6909828
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE HECTOR HAS NOTHING ON ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahahahaha... I can walk into a circle K and take a picture too, lol. :biggrin: 

Oh just wanted to let you guys know I quit smoking cold turkey too! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Morning AZ! TGIF! I'm rested up after LA, almost done being sick, and ready to get into a little something! :biggrin: Anybody ever hit up a spot at El Mirage & Indian School called the Lighthouse??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:01 AM~6909869
> *Hahahahahaha... I can walk into a circle K and take a picture too, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh just wanted to let you guys know I quit smoking cold turkey too!  :biggrin:
> *


How's the no smoking going for ya?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 09:50 AM~6909771
> *Sup Moni? hey whats your avatar say?
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:01 AM~6909869
> *Hahahahahaha... I can walk into a circle K and take a picture too, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh just wanted to let you guys know I quit smoking cold turkey too!  :biggrin:
> *


it's not Circle K it's my job I count one case for them and 2 for me LOL :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 10:08 AM~6909938
> *it's not Circle K it's my job I count one case for them and 2 for me LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Woman! Can you count a couple out for me?! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 10:09 AM~6909956
> *Hey Woman!  Can you count a couple out for me?! :biggrin:
> *


OK ZERO FOR THEM AND ALL FOR US :biggrin: 
SO WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE ANOTHER GET TOGETHER?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 10:11 AM~6909979
> *OK ZERO FOR THEM AND ALL FOR US :biggrin:
> SO WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE ANOTHER GET TOGETHER?
> *


I dont know...but my New Years resolution is to start going out again! I'm making a fresh start for 2007....I cut off the old ones, and time to meet some new ones...So tonight....it's on! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 11:02 AM~6909883
> *How's the no smoking going for ya?
> *



Real good, I aint even craving! That wasnt even my new years resolution, lol. Oh and the lighthouse is pretty chill. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 11:08 AM~6909938
> *it's not Circle K it's my job I count one case for them and 2 for me LOL  :biggrin:
> *



I couldnt work being around beer all the time, lol. I'll be the drunkest employee, lol. Nice avatar too moni.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 11:17 AM~6910035
> *I dont know...but my New Years resolution is to start going out again!  I'm making a fresh start for 2007....I cut off the old ones, and time to meet some new ones...So tonight....it's on! :biggrin:
> *




Hahahahahaha... thats hilarious! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:22 AM~6910067
> *Real good, I aint even craving! That wasnt even my new years resolution, lol. Oh and the lighthouse is pretty chill.  :biggrin:
> *


That's real good Hector. Keep up the good work. Cool. I went to Michelles a couple weeks ago, but I thought it was time for a change....plus its right by my house. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:24 AM~6910090
> *Hahahahahaha... thats hilarious!  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I should clarify....the "old ones & the young ones"...LOL! No more babysitting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 11:26 AM~6910105
> *That's real good Hector.  Keep up the good work.  Cool.  I went to Michelles a couple weeks ago, but I thought it was time for a change....plus its right by my house. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Michelles is throwback. lol


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:28 AM~6910119
> *Yeah Michelles is throwback. lol
> *


True...I didnt like Coyote Hill too much, only went there a couple of times. I just try to stay out close to the house....cant be swervin too much.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 11:30 AM~6910144
> *True...I didnt like Coyote Hill too much, only went there a couple of times.  I just try to stay out close to the house....cant be swervin too much.
> *



Hahahahahahaha... I rather just stay home and keep the 12 bux i was gonna pay for a couple of beers and buy me a 12 pack. :biggrin: 

<------ = smart man! lol. :biggrin:

Plus going out got old to me a couple of years ago.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:33 AM~6910169
> *Hahahahahahaha... I rather just stay home and keep the 12 bux i was gonna pay for a beer and buy me a 12 pack.  :biggrin:
> 
> <------ = smart man! lol.  :biggrin:
> *



$12...what the hell you drink?? I'm outta here. Time to clean the house!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 11:35 AM~6910183
> *$12...what the hell you drink??  I'm outta here.  Time to clean the house!
> *




hahahahahaha... I ment to say a couple of beers, lol. Aight Jen laters.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 12:33 PM~6910169
> *Hahahahahahaha... I rather just stay home and keep the 12 bux i was gonna pay for a couple of beers and buy me a 12 pack.  :biggrin:
> 
> <------ = smart man! lol.  :biggrin:
> ...


No shit!! I went to the Matador awhile back and it was $4.50 for a fuckin beer! :0 I'm tempted to just set up a keg at my house! I'm done clubbin though, I got it all out of my system. Fuck spending $75-100 a night.
So all this talk about beer got's me thirsty! Where we drinking at tonight :biggrin: 



Jen I still have that little something for you, but if you don't want it............................well nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*ICE COLD CORONAS!!!!!*=HAPPY PHOENIX RIDERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 12:10 PM~6910507
> *No shit!! I went to the Matador awhile back and it was $4.50 for a fuckin beer! :0 I'm tempted to just set up a keg at my house! I'm done clubbin though, I got it all out of my system. Fuck spending $75-100 a night.
> So all this talk about beer got's me thirsty! Where we drinking at tonight :biggrin:
> Jen I still have that little something for you, but if you don't want it............................well nevermind :biggrin:
> *



Maybe my crib if I don't go to RA tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What is RA?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 5 2007, 12:14 PM~6910549
> *ICE COLD CORONAS!!!!!=HAPPY PHOENIX RIDERZ! :biggrin:
> *



My bro in law always brings me coronas, just outta the blue too I'll come home and there will be coronas inthe fridge, lol... last time i can home to a 12 pack of 24 oz. bottles.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 12:37 PM~6910778
> *What is RA?
> *



It's a sushi bar :biggrin: .
The one I might go to is the one in Scottsdale


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 01:40 PM~6910810
> * a 12 pack of 24 oz. bottles.
> *


Thats what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2007, 08:30 AM~6909292
> *WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin: "2007" IS GONNA BE GOOD FOR EVERYONE JUST DON'T LET THE HATERZ GET YOU DOWN!!! MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY HOMIES PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ..
> *


Qvo Moni... :wave:





> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 5 2007, 09:11 AM~6909485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: So what's krackin Jen? Now that you feelin better... :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 02:29 PM~6911789
> *:wave: Sup focker... so what we gonna do tonight then? :biggrin:
> *



Maybe drinking tonight at my crib not sure yet, I'll txt you.

trudawg I need you number homie. PM me.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 01:44 PM~6911890
> *Maybe drinking tonight at my crib not sure yet, I'll txt you.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2007, 02:49 PM~6911928
> *
> *



ya tu sbbs! lol. Had to throw a lil twist in there, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 03:44 PM~6911890
> *Maybe drinking tonight at my crib not sure yet, I'll txt you.
> 
> trudawg I need you number homie. PM me.
> *


(734)231-6028 or 602-826-2317 for you and all of LIL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 01:52 PM~6911955
> *ya tu sbbs! lol. Had to throw a lil twist in there, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 5 2007, 01:30 PM~6912207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up meathead!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 5 2007, 04:55 PM~6912394
> *Cool now we can prank call you!
> 
> *


I work for the phone company.........I can find you :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 5 2007, 02:55 PM~6912394
> *What up meathead!
> *



:wave: Sup Mr. Art *"i don't give a muthafuck"* buck... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 5 2007, 03:58 PM~6912428
> *I work for the phone company.........I can find you :biggrin:
> *




Hahahahahaha... now I have a hook up. 

Hahahahahahahaha... I dont even know your real name, lol. what if somebody else answers what am I suppose to say, "can I talke to ummm.... is trudawg there?"
lol
:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 5 2007, 05:11 PM~6912559
> *Hahahahahaha... now I have a hook up.
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha... I dont even know your real name, lol. what if somebody else answers what am I suppose to say, "can I talke to ummm.... is trudawg there?"
> ...


Seriously thats what people call me.......lol But my mama calls me Ryan


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT'Z UP AZSIDE! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 5 2007, 04:19 PM~6913149
> *WHAT'Z UP AZSIDE!  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 5 2007, 08:11 AM~6909217
> *BEEENJAMIN! What's up fool!?
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE, COMO ESTAS? JUST SEEINS H0W THE HOMIES FROM LIL ARE UP TO.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 6 2007, 01:04 PM~6919690
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Wassup Jen... How you feelin? Corina is a lil hung over... she said thank you... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2007, 03:10 PM~6919729
> *Wassup Jen... How you feelin? Corina is a lil hung over... she said thank you...  :biggrin:
> *


Light Weights!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 6 2007, 03:16 PM~6920078
> *Light Weights!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm sayin, lol. Glad you guys stopped by last night. Trudawg, it was koo meeting you homie.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Man i had 5 parrot bays,bud light,corona,and a shot hell yea i'm hung over! :banghead: :happysad:

i'm not a drunk so it don't take much to fuck me up haha. Can't wait to do it again it was cool hanging out with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 6 2007, 02:16 PM~6920078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Always cool to hang out with fam...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:uh: HuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANYTHING HAPPEND SUNDAY?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 6 2007, 03:33 PM~6920418
> *:uh: HuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                            ANYTHING HAPPEND SUNDAY?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


Qvo Big Ed? :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 6 2007, 03:16 PM~6920078
> *Light Weights!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up man :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 6 2007, 09:17 PM~6922379
> *What up AZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:
> *



Sup homeboy..


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2007, 09:43 PM~6922619
> *Sup homeboy..
> *


Just chillin have to work tomorrow :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: What up wit you


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE LUXABU WAGON!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2007, 09:58 PM~6922771
> *THE LUXABU WAGON!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2007, 11:04 PM~6922817
> *Looks good homie!
> *











:0


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2007, 10:58 PM~6922771
> *THE LUXABU WAGON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 5 2007, 05:19 PM~6913149
> *WHAT'Z UP AZSIDE!  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

AZ TT muthaphuckin T :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 7 2007, 02:57 PM~6926523
> *AZ TT muthaphuckin T :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatupdoe!.............whens the next meeting Rueben?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2007, 04:56 PM~6920492
> *:dunno: :dunno:  :dunno:
> Qvo Big Ed? :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Q-vo Homies from La Phoeniquera!!! I saw a post on a Car Show..I know I'll be there with my fellow Estilow homies!!



Who's going??
V.I.C.A. CAR SHOW
March 10.2007
10am - 3pm
Marana High School
west parking lot
in front of pool
12000 w. emigh rd.
Tucson, AZ 85743
vehicle fee $5.00
vehicle entries 8am to 10am
day of show

Thophies for best Car
Award ceremony at 2.00pm
Free spectator admission
Will have Concession stand
food & drinks
Prize ticket drawings
for more info call 520-616-6470


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 6 2007, 01:04 PM~6919690
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 7 2007, 11:07 PM~6930479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: You're bad ray!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 7 2007, 08:13 PM~6928683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 12:05 AM~6930867
> *:0  :roflmao: You're bad ray!!!
> *



x2.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AZ HOMIES :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 8 2007, 01:01 AM~6931080
> *AZ HOMIES  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 8 2007, 12:07 AM~6930479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes gonna kill you ray...LOL 



and i'm gonna watch and laugh! :twak:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 07:11 AM~6931422
> *shes gonna kill you ray...LOL
> and i'm gonna watch and laugh!  :twak:
> *


yea RAy you're gonna get it........lol ...........and I don't think a key chain is going to make up for it this time :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 8 2007, 08:14 AM~6931964
> *yea RAy you're gonna get it........lol ...........and I don't think a key chain is going to make up for it this time :roflmao:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

RAYMOND IS SO IN TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatupdoe!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 01:54 PM~6934337
> *RAYMOND IS SO IN TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Let me get my popcorn :biggrin: Are you feeling any better Jen?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 04:36 PM~6934736
> *Let me get my popcorn  *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 02:54 PM~6934337
> *RAYMOND IS SO IN TROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Does that mean i can post my random pictures of you too??? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Like this one....??










:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 8 2007, 01:56 PM~6934354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :uh: 

me :twak: LUXURY & RAY


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:45 PM~6937838
> *me  :twak: LUXURY & RAY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you say that...but in reality, you LOVE us!


so deal :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 8 2007, 03:28 PM~6935244
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 03:56 PM~6935540
> *Like this one....??
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 07:46 PM~6937854
> *you say that...but in reality, you LOVE us!
> so deal  :biggrin:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH!!! I can take pictures too....and you just wait til we go to Vegas next month!!! :biggrin: 


Thanks guys!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:16 PM~6938132
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!  I can take pictures too....and you just wait til we go to Vegas next month!!! :biggrin:
> Thanks guys!!
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS YOUNG LADY!*


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

That's good to hear you are better Jen :biggrin: did you get the pictures i sent you?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 08:17 PM~6938138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yep I got em! Good times!!! :biggrin: Damn we had fun!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:20 PM~6938172
> *We'll see about that! :biggrin:
> *


I dont really drink, and i know you do...so we'll see who gets the better pictures.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:20 PM~6938172
> *Thanks!  Yep I got em!  Good times!!! :biggrin: Damn we had fun!
> *



Hell yea we got to do that more often with *EVERY ONE* :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:22 PM~6938189
> *I dont really drink, and i know you do...so we'll see who gets the better pictures.
> *



You guys better hope KNIGHTSTALKER is not around he be getting some fucked up pictures of people that are sober or drunk lol :roflmao: Jen you would know... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 09:28 PM~6938241
> *You guys better hope KNIGHTSTALKER is not around he be getting some fucked up pictures of people that are sober or drunk lol  :roflmao: Jen you would know...  :biggrin:
> *


The trip we are talking about...jen is gonna be in a room filled with 300 UCE members, im gonna see how drunk we can get. OPEN BAR!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 08:22 PM~6938189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE DONT POST THEM!!! I'LL NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:31 PM~6938261
> *The trip we are talking about...jen is gonna be in a room filled with 300 uce members, im gonna see how drunk we can get.
> *



:roflmao: Good luck Jen :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:31 PM~6938266
> *That is a bunch of crap!!!  It's Vegas....we have to drink....a little!
> PLEASE DONT POST THEM!!!  I'LL NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT!!
> *


maybe just a "little"


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:31 PM~6938266
> *PLEASE DONT POST THEM!!!  I'LL NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT!!
> *



Haha nah i wont


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:31 PM~6938261
> *The trip we are talking about...jen is gonna be in a room filled with 300 UCE members, im gonna see how drunk we can get. OPEN BAR!
> *


NO CAMERAS ALLOWED!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

hey jen this is for you...im gonna buy you one


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:32 PM~6938280
> *maybe just a "little"
> *


a little shot here, a little shot there... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 08:33 PM~6938287
> *Haha nah i wont
> *


Whew!! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:38 PM~6938341
> *a little shot here, a little shot there... :biggrin:
> Whew!!  Thanks!  :biggrin:
> *


are you trying to get me drunk woman?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:38 PM~6938341
> *Whew!!  Thanks!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not as mean as ray lol :biggrin: besides you got some of me where I'm FUCKED UP!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:35 PM~6938314
> *hey jen this is for you...im gonna buy you one
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! It's my magnetic personality! "Are you stalking me?"


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:39 PM~6938355
> *LOL!!!  It's my magnetic personality!  "Are you stalking me?"
> *


Big Sisters of America Unite... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 08:39 PM~6938349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After further review of the pics you sent....Hell yeah!! I should be blackmailing you!!!! :biggrin: LOL!! All in good fun!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:42 PM~6938383
> *Who me???  NO!!  I would (cough cough) never do that (cough) LOL!
> *


We shall see...hey im gonna PM you the dress im gonna wear for the event.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:41 PM~6938374
> *Big Sisters of America Unite... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!! You're such a dork! I have an extra sister....I'll let ya borrow her anytime!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:42 PM~6938383
> *After further review of the pics you sent....Hell yeah!!  I should be blackmailing you!!!! :biggrin:  LOL!!  All in good fun!
> *


 :0 hno: :roflmao: haha yea it is all good fun!!! so when is the next bar meeting???? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:44 PM~6938406
> *LOL!!  You're such a dork!  I have an extra sister....I'll let ya borrow her anytime!!
> *


How much shipped?

Is it in the big sister code to have her do all my housework and cooking?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:44 PM~6938421
> *How much shipped?
> 
> Is it in the big sister code to have her do all my housework and cooking?
> *



you guys are crazy!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 08:44 PM~6938410
> *:0  hno:  :roflmao: haha yea it is all good fun!!! so when is the next bar meeting????  :biggrin:
> *


What bar meetings??? Oh you mean from the other nite??? That was the PTA meeting wasnt it??? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Jen.......anyone working on plans for hte March 4th LRM show?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 8 2007, 09:48 PM~6938454
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Jen.......anyone working on plans for hte March 4th LRM show?
> *


Toro are you going to the banquet?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:47 PM~6938447
> *What bar meetings???  Oh you mean from the other nite???  That was the PTA meeting wasnt it??? :biggrin:
> *



damn that was a PTA meeting i thought it was a AA meeting?? :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 08:44 PM~6938421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly!! But you knew that! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:51 PM~6938480
> *Slightly!!  But you knew that! :biggrin:
> *


True but that's what makes it so much fun..


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:51 PM~6938480
> *One is fully reinforced, the other is not!  LOL!!!
> *


I'll take the reinforced one...I'm not into the break you buy thing.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jan 8 2007, 08:48 PM~6938454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AA is for quitters!!! :biggrin: I just needed a night out!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:54 PM~6938510
> *AA is for quitters!!!  :biggrin:  I just needed a night out!!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:54 PM~6938510
> *Cuz I am!!!
> *


How about a weekend out?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Look at us ladies...nothing more than post whores :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:54 PM~6938510
> *We got a few things going on!!   I'm excited!  It should be a great year!
> Cuz I am!!!
> 
> *


it's gonna be a blast.....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

LMAO!! Lucky for you, it's buy one get one free!! LOL.....






BTW.....the dress is adorable!!! Ray was gonna buy this leopard print moo-moo today from this catalog we got at the shop. This thing was hysterical!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:59 PM~6938542
> *LMAO!!  Lucky for you, it's buy one get one free!!  LOL.....
> BTW.....the dress is adorable!!!  Ray was gonna buy this leopard print moo-moo today from this catalog we got at the shop.  This thing was hysterical!!  :biggrin:
> *


I think it will really bring out his eyes. Good Choice for him


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jan 8 2007, 08:28 PM~6938241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 08:57 PM~6938522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always! :biggrin: 







Uh-oh...here come the guys! Ruben kicked Corina off the computer again! LOL!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:01 PM~6938559
> *I need a few of those!!
> Always!  :biggrin:
> Uh-oh...here come the guys!  Ruben kicked Corina off the computer again!  LOL!!!
> *


Hold me, I'm scared


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:01 PM~6938559
> *
> Uh-oh...here come the guys!  Ruben kicked Corina off the computer again!  LOL!!!
> *


 LADY C :buttkick: KNIGHTSTALKER




:0 


:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 09:00 PM~6938549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long story....you member!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:01 PM~6938559
> * Uh-oh...here come the guys!  Ruben kicked Corina off the computer again!  LOL!!!
> *


 :twak: we are pushing eachother off the chair lol he wanted to see why i was laughing so much :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 8 2007, 10:03 PM~6938578
> *LADY C  :buttkick: KNIGHTSTALKER
> :0
> :biggrin:
> *


dreams are fun to have huh...we all know who wears the pants in the family


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:57 PM~6938526
> *Look at us ladies...nothing more than post whores  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:04 PM~6938590
> *LOL...I'll take him to get a matching pedicure!
> *


Something not too trashy...Ray has class! I said class dammit


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 09:01 PM~6938564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTED!! Is Corina on restriction from the net or just from us girls?? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:59 PM~6938542
> *Ray was gonna buy this leopard print moo-moo today from this catalog we got at the shop.  This thing was hysterical!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

aw how cute...an audience

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: JEN IN PHX, LADY C, BIGTONY, trudawg, jsobera, Knightstalker, Dyno


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jan 8 2007, 09:04 PM~6938592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 09:05 PM~6938596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah... she has permission...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

wonder why ryan is so quiet? are we girls scaring you?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:07 PM~6938611
> *aw how cute...an audience
> 
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Whoever dont already know us, will definitely think we need help after reading this! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 8 2007, 10:10 PM~6938634
> *:scrutinize:  yeah.. ME  :0
> Nah... she has permission...
> *


someone is going on probation...and we all know what kind i mean


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:08 PM~6938613
> *We dont want to hear about your kinky sex stuff!!!
> OMG!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 8 2007, 09:10 PM~6938634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello??? Ryan????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 8 2007, 09:10 PM~6938637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:10 PM~6938637
> *Whoever dont already know us, will definitely think we need help after reading this! :biggrin:
> *


Well there goes our stellar reputations..oh well :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 09:11 PM~6938641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this one time in L.A, at New Years.......well forget it! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 8 2007, 10:13 PM~6938668
> *:biggrin:
> *


put your chick back on, shes more fun


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:11 PM~6938653
> *PERMISSION????  OH HELL NO!!!  CONFERENCE!!!
> 
> Hello??? Ryan????
> *


I'm back haha

I think ryan is still DEE DEE DEE from the other night


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL!!! Oh, btw the hotel called.......LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:14 PM~6938678
> *I'm back haha
> 
> I think ryan is still DEE DEE DEE from the other night
> *


I dont know ryan...but im going with a born DEE DEE DEE theory


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:15 PM~6938681
> *LOL!!!  Oh, btw the hotel called.......LOL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMMIT woman....did u steal the towels again?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:15 PM~6938686
> *DAMMIT woman....did u steal the towels again?
> *


No!! Actually it was the "lost & found" department!!! LOL....... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 8 2007, 09:13 PM~6938667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :buttkick:


Alright then... just cuz i'm watchin streetstars with my pops in law...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:16 PM~6938697
> *No!!  Actually it was the "lost & found" department!!!  LOL....... :biggrin:
> *



Maybe for you i remember all my STUFF haha


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

As a side note Jen...shouldnt your signature read:

"TEAM CRACKER COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!"

not

"TEAM CRACKER COME TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!"


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:15 PM~6938686
> *DAMMIT woman....did u steal the towels again?
> *


 :roflmao: that's why your bags looked more heavy


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:18 PM~6938708
> *As a side note Jen...shouldnt your signature read:
> 
> "TEAM CRACKER COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!"
> ...



That's the cracker slang :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:18 PM~6938711
> *:roflmao: that's why your bags looked more heavy
> *


No she was hiding someone in there that didnt have their signed permission slip

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 8 2007, 09:17 PM~6938698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....oh that musta been someone else! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:19 PM~6938725
> *No she was hiding gilbert in there
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 Damn that is one flexible guy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:21 PM~6938733
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn that is one flexible guy!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not even gonna touch that post...wayyyyyyyyy too easy


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 09:20 PM~6938726
> *That's cool.  My parents like that one too!
> LOL.....oh that musta been someone else! :biggrin:
> *


Haha Maybe knightstalker left his dirty clothes behind cuz when i told him to check he went in looked around from the the door way and walked out lol :banghead:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:21 PM~6938741
> *I'm not even gonna touch that post...wayyyyyyyyy too easy
> *



haha...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:19 PM~6938725
> *No she was hiding someone in there that didnt have their signed permission slip
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I hope you didnt do his home work for him jen :twak:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:24 PM~6938779
> *I hope you didnt do his home work for him jen  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

atleast she works with bikes...she can get him some training wheels


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:18 PM~6938708
> *As a side note Jen...shouldnt your signature read:
> 
> "TEAM CRACKER COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!"
> ...


I FIXED IT MISS MANNERS!



> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jan 8 2007, 09:18 PM~6938711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn this is the most action Az side has had in months we moved this topic a few pages lol call every one up :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:26 PM~6938788
> *Damn this is the most action Az side has had in months we moved this topic a few pages lol call every one up  :roflmao:
> *


No shit...all the regulars are gonna get on manana and be like these bitches whored our topic. Job well done ladies


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:25 PM~6938780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> atleast she works with bikes...she can get him some training wheels
> *


there you go jen it works out!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:27 PM~6938802
> *No shit...all the regulars are gonna get on manana and be like these bitches whored our topic. Job well done ladies
> *


They are gonna log on and see the topic moved a few page and be like :0 and then wondering what's going on they are gonna login.. in a hurry and see it was us and be like FUCK!!! :angry: 

So too the the regulars :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok Jen no more of hime we are moving on to BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS rrrriiiigggghhhttt Jen :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:29 PM~6938835
> *They are gonna log on and see the topic moved a few page and be like :0 and then wondering what's going on they are gonna login.. in a hurry and see it was us and be like FUCK!!! :angry:
> 
> So too the the regulars :wave:
> *


To Az with love from NM :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 8 2007, 09:19 PM~6938725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Where did Jen go :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 8 2007, 10:37 PM~6938954
> *Where did Jen go :dunno:
> 
> 
> *


Shes on the phone


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 09:38 PM~6938960
> *Shes on the phone
> *



Mmmm haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Fred? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 8 2007, 09:45 PM~6939033
> *Sup Fred?  :wave:
> *


What up man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 8 2007, 09:54 PM~6939105
> *What up man!!! :biggrin:
> *



Just chillin...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

me too, getting ready to crash out gotta go to work at 5 am tomm.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Fred!!

Goodnite Fred!! 


Goodnite Knightstalker & Corina



Goodnight Larisa!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:02 PM~6939174
> *Hi Fred!!
> 
> Goodnite Fred!!
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jan 8 2007, 09:59 PM~6939145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night night... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:02 PM~6939174
> *Hi Fred!!
> 
> Goodnite Fred!!
> ...



:wave: Goodnight girl!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 8 2007, 09:59 PM~6939145
> *me too, getting ready to crash out gotta go to work at 5 am tomm.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like AZ side turned into bullshit side again :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 07:35 AM~6941167
> *Looks like AZ side turned into bullshit side again :uh:
> *


Hey Art :angry: It turned to bullshit long before long last night. Us girls were just having some fun.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 08:35 AM~6941167
> *Looks like AZ side turned into bullshit side again :uh:
> *


X-2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











J/K WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang im gone for one day and the men let all this bullshit happen, WTF? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 9 2007, 06:52 AM~6941257
> *Hey Art :angry:  It turned to bullshit long before long last night.  Us girls were just having some fun.
> *



Bla bla bla bla bla bla........and so on :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 09:40 AM~6941901
> *Bla bla bla bla bla bla........and so on :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 9 2007, 10:12 AM~6942477
> *:twak:
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ATTN HOPPERS, HERES THE BIGGEST SHOW FOR THE NORTHWEST IN 2007, FOR THOSE WHO BEEN THINKING OF COMING UP HERE :biggrin: 

CLICK HERE


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 10:40 AM~6941901
> *Bla bla bla bla bla bla........and so on :uh:
> *


Double :twak:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 9 2007, 03:33 PM~6943802
> *Double  :twak:
> *


Where is Rio Rancho??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang, dead in here!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 04:53 PM~6944509
> *Dang, dead in here!
> *


The ladies killed it :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 03:17 PM~6944730
> *The ladies killed it :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

On another note bull shit aside... Who is gonna be at the march show this year? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 9 2007, 02:25 PM~6944814
> *On another note bull shit aside... Who is gonna be at the march show this year? :biggrin:
> *


ME!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 04:24 PM~6945416
> *ME!
> *



:thumbsup: there's one who else


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 9 2007, 03:25 PM~6944814
> *On another note bull shit aside... Who is gonna be at the march show this year? :biggrin:
> *



ME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 9 2007, 07:35 AM~6941167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 9 2007, 04:25 PM~6944814
> *On another note bull shit aside... Who is gonna be at the march show this year? :biggrin:
> *


< raises hand, :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 05:26 PM~6945990
> *< raises hand,  :biggrin:
> *



You're supposed to raise your hand like this > :wave: 


:biggrin: 



OH.. and are you taking cupcakes with you? you know kids under 10 get in free!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 07:55 AM~6941625
> *Dang im gone for one day and the men let all this bullshit happen, WTF?  :biggrin:
> *


WFT you talkin bout willis?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 05:32 PM~6946045
> *WFT you talkin bout willis?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 05:32 PM~6946045
> *WFT you talkin bout willis?
> *



I thought his name was Hector... ? :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 9 2007, 06:27 PM~6946000
> *You're supposed to raise your hand like this > :wave:
> :biggrin:
> OH.. and are you taking cupcakes with you? you know kids under 10 get in free!
> *


Whatever smart ass, lol.

And cupcakes... I haven't heard from her in a minute. Sup girl pm me. Lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 06:32 PM~6946045
> *WFT you talkin bout willis?
> *


What Fuck The you talking bout willis?

I think it What The Fuck you talking bout willis. Its WTF not WFT. Art your about as bright as a 15 watt lightbulb, lol.
J/K bro don't get but hurt


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 9 2007, 07:02 PM~6946341
> *I thought his name was Hector... ?  :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


For some reason this comment reminded me of carlos mencia... Lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 06:21 PM~6946490
> *What Fuck The you talking bout willis?
> 
> I think it What The Fuck you talking bout willis. Its WTF not WFT. Art your about as bright as a 15 watt lightbulb, lol.
> ...



:0 :0 :0


That's why we call him *MEATHEAD* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 06:14 PM~6946429
> *Whatever smart ass, lol.
> 
> And cupcakes... I haven't heard from her in a minute. Sup girl pm me. Lol.
> *


You call ME a smartass? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 9 2007, 07:31 PM~6946556
> *You call ME a smartass? :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Hahahahahaha... I know what you're getting at.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

LOL..........damn the ladies gettin upset.....or should I say the Lady C :biggrin:
Girl u KNOW I'm just fucking with ya'll
.........I'll be at the LRM show with my ride. Should be fun, I've never had the 64 at a LRM show before


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 07:04 PM~6946851
> *LOL..........damn the ladies gettin upset.....or should I say the Lady C :biggrin:
> Girl u KNOW I'm just fucking with ya'll
> .........I'll be at the LRM show with my ride. Should be fun, I've never had the 64 at a LRM show before
> *



I know :biggrin: i need a drink  Jen :biggrin: 
That's cool wish you luck at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 06:59 PM~6946800
> *Hahahahahaha... I know what you're getting at.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 07:04 PM~6946851
> *LOL..........damn the ladies gettin upset.....or should I say the Lady C :biggrin:
> Girl u KNOW I'm just fucking with ya'll
> .........I'll be at the LRM show with my ride. Should be fun, I've never had the 64 at a LRM show before
> *



You don't want the ladies upset... hno: j/k.. :biggrin: 


and will it be with a plaque in the back window? :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 9 2007, 08:38 PM~6947164
> *I know  :biggrin: i need a drink   Jen :biggrin:
> *


Lets make sure its just A drink, lol.

Light wieght, lol

J/K don't get mad, lol. Ehhhhhhh, lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 08:27 PM~6947714
> *Lets make sure its just A drink, lol.
> 
> Light wieght, lol
> ...



:0


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 02:51 PM~6944482
> *Where is Rio Rancho??
> *



New Mexico


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 9 2007, 09:52 PM~6947305
> *
> and will it be with a plaque in the back window?  :0
> *


 :nono: ..........gotta put my 6 months in first


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 09:11 PM~6948132
> *:nono: ..........gotta put my 6 months in first
> *



Yeah you're right... :biggrin: 



I need to finish my car...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 03:51 PM~6944482
> *Where is Rio Rancho??
> *


New Mexico...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 08:35 AM~6941167
> *Looks like AZ side turned into bullshit side again :uh:
> *


 :uh: shhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt man :uh: your telling me ! what up art... :biggrin:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

whats up everybody hey jen is the website ready i haven't been on here awhile tryin to get updated on things hows todd doin


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 08:27 PM~6947714
> *Lets make sure its just A drink, lol.
> 
> Light wieght, lol
> ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 9 2007, 10:59 PM~6948608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be you.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

You need this


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 9 2007, 10:02 PM~6948628
> *This is gonna be you.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a drinking problem too... I have 2 hands, one beer in each hand, and only one mouth.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm gonna be a pro like Hector soon











J/K


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 10:08 PM~6948687
> *I have a drinking problem too... I have 2 hands, one beer in each hand, and only one mouth.
> *



:roflmao: Fucken hector


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 11:08 PM~6948687
> *I have a drinking problem too... I have 2 hands, one beer in each hand, and only one mouth.
> *


it can be done


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 9 2007, 10:10 PM~6948712
> *it can be done
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit there you go hector


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 9 2007, 08:49 PM~6948503
> *:uh: shhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt man :uh: your telling me ! what up art... :biggrin:
> *


BIG ED!!!!!!!!! What's crackin


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 9 2007, 11:10 PM~6948712
> *it can be done
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the beer bong! Hehehehehe...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 9 2007, 05:21 PM~6946490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 10:23 PM~6948822
> *
> Prospecting?????
> You too???
> *


:dunno: :scrutinize: :dunno: 







 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

To The Tizzzle


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gummymane_@Jan 9 2007, 09:53 PM~6948536
> *whats up everybody hey jen is the website ready i haven't been on here awhile tryin to get updated on things hows todd doin
> *


StreetLifeHydraulics.com


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 AM~6950499
> *StreetLifeHydraulics.com
> *


Good job on the site! I have one suggestion though. You should add a song for the intro, specifically the Ice Cube "Chrome & Paint" when he's saying "Street Life"
........just a thought. Looks good though :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

Wassup AZ?? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up? dang still dead in here.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:35 PM~6952631
> *What up? dang still dead in here.
> *



:uh:
















































































:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 10 2007, 08:10 AM~6950661
> *Good job on the site! I have one suggestion though. You should add a song for the intro, specifically the Ice Cube "Chrome & Paint" when he's saying "Street Life"
> ........just a thought. Looks good though :thumbsup:
> *


thanks tru! yeah that is a good idea, i could do that... thanks for the props...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

qvo arizona
:wave: :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2007, 01:01 PM~6952844
> *qvo arizona
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda gato


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 10 2007, 08:10 AM~6950661
> * Ice Cube "Chrome & Paint" when he's saying "Street Life"
> *



I thought he said "Street Lights" :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 10 2007, 07:47 AM~6950499
> *StreetLifeHydraulics.com
> *



The site came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 10 2007, 03:09 PM~6953328
> *I thought he said "Street Lights"  :dunno:
> *



You're right. He does say "street lights"


WE HAVE A WINNER! :biggrin: 

Sup everybody? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 02:15 PM~6953391
> *You're right. He does say "street lights"
> WE HAVE A WINNER!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


What do I win haha :roflmao: Nada just trying to get knightstalker out of bed :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 10 2007, 03:27 PM~6953463
> *What do I win haha  :roflmao: Nada just trying to get knightstalker out of bed :angry:
> *



Here's your prize... :biggrin: 











by the way wheres that beer bong picture? lol. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 02:30 PM~6953477
> *by the way wheres that beer bong picture? lol.  :biggrin:
> *


When ever Knightstalker rolls out of bed to post it... he also said you sure you want every one seeing that picture it doesn't look right


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 10 2007, 03:36 PM~6953508
> *When ever Knightstalker rolls out of bed to post it... he also said you sure you want every one seeing that picture it doesn't look right
> *




hahahahaha... I was just asking bout it, lol. but I dont give a shit! lol

C'mon corina you know me I can careless what people think, lol. I'm all bout having fun and talking shit!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 02:47 PM~6953565
> *hahahahaha... I was just asking bout it, lol. but I dont give a shit! lol
> 
> C'mon corina you know me I can careless what people think, lol. I'm all bout having fun and talking shit!
> *


Lol i know that haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup ART! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 10 2007, 01:36 PM~6953508
> *When ever Knightstalker rolls out of bed to post it... he also said you sure you want every one seeing that picture it doesn't look right
> *


Just yell at him really load *"MEATHEAD GET YOUR ASS OUT OF BED!!!!!!"* then point outside to his caddy!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 01:51 PM~6953594
> *Sup ART!  :biggrin:
> *


'sup!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jan 10 2007, 12:28 PM~6952572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Liar... I posted earlier... 

just went back to lay down and watch tv...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 03:57 PM~6953638
> *Just yell at him really load "MEATHEAD GET YOUR ASS OUT OF BED!!!!!!"  then point outside to his caddy!!!
> *



that's wrong, lol. :biggrin: 

I'd be a runnin mofo, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 10 2007, 02:47 PM~6953565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



load? :dunno: j/k meathead... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:04 PM~6953689
> *that's wrong, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'd be a runnin mofo, lol.
> *



I know huh... go outside in the pajamas with the :guns: 


:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

This dont sound like lowrider talk to me!!! :angry: 

































J/K :biggrin: You dont want the LIL police to give you a citation! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 10 2007, 03:10 PM~6953749
> *This dont sound like lowrider talk to me!!! :angry:
> J/K :biggrin:  You dont want the LIL police to give you a citation! :biggrin:
> *


:twak: to whoever don't like it... or better yet :guns:

This is the internet... bullshittin with my LOWRIDER homies is ok... same as if i was posting pics of lowriders... or talking bout the last show or picnic... or one coming up... fuckit... don't worry bout the "LIL pigs"  





Hi Jen :wave: When do you want your blankets back? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 10 2007, 04:10 PM~6953749
> *This dont sound like lowrider talk to me!!! :angry:
> J/K :biggrin:  You dont want the LIL police to give you a citation! :biggrin:
> *



Look who talking... :biggrin: 


Ruben I dont give a shit! lol. :biggrin: 

Who wants to beer bong a 12 pack with me? 6 beers each must be done in 15 seconds or less! :0


Edit: I can prolly do it in about 10 seconds!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:14 PM~6953777
> *Look who talking...  :biggrin:
> Ruben I dont give a shit! lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Crazy fucker... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 04:15 PM~6953794
> *Crazy fucker...  :biggrin:
> *



Seriously now that I think about it I think I can do it in about 10 seconds, lol. :biggrin:

Trudawg! whats crackin?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 05:14 PM~6953777
> *Look who talking...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hector AKA Frank The Tank


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 03:13 PM~6953773
> *:twak: to whoever don't like it... or better yet :guns:
> 
> This is the internet... bullshittin with my LOWRIDER homies is ok... same as if i was posting pics of lowriders... or talking bout the last show or picnic... or one coming up... fuckit...  don't worry bout the "LIL pigs"
> ...


I was just messin around anyway. I'll get them this weekend. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:14 PM~6953777
> *Look who talking...  :biggrin:
> Ruben I dont give a shit! lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Damn dude....like that???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 10 2007, 04:21 PM~6953834
> *I was just messin around anyway.  I'll get them this weekend.  :biggrin:
> Damn dude....like that???
> *



Hahahahahaha... prolly :biggrin:.


"It's so good... once it hits your lips..." :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 05:23 PM~6953854
> *
> "It's so good... once it hits your lips..."  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 10 2007, 03:21 PM~6953834
> *I was just messin around anyway.  I'll get them this weekend.  :biggrin:
> Damn dude....like that???
> *



I know.. but some people take that shit seriously... Need to chill out and have a lil fun... Get that stick out from back there...  


Oh.. and i'm keeping the Scarface one as storage fee... :cheesy: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm gonna go back to the gym and bulk up again, so I'm gonna stop drinking... for a lil while, lol. Well actually I'm still gonna drink but not like I do now... except for on the weekends, lol. :biggrin: 

dang im in denial, lol. "I don't drink no more... I don't drink no less either" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:29 PM~6953897
> *I'm gonna go back to the gym and bulk up again, so I'm gonna stop drinking... for a lil while, lol. Well actually I'm still gonna drink but not like I do now... except for on the weekends, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> dang im in denial, lol. "I don't drink no more... I don't drink no less either"  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Fuckin Alkaholiks... Hector and Chubbz...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 10 2007, 02:04 PM~6953689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woooooo whooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whassssuppppp!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 02:41 PM~6953985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Look like a couple of "suckers" to me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That's some funny ass pics :0 and I don't meen "haha funny" :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 03:45 PM~6954011
> *Look like a couple of "suckers" to me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's some funny ass pics :0  and I don't meen "haha funny" :0
> *



:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 04:41 PM~6953985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin Chubbs cant beer bong for shit it took him way too long to kill 2 beers.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 04:45 PM~6954011
> *Look like a couple of "suckers" to me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's some funny ass pics :0  and I don't meen "haha funny" :0
> *



It's "mean", lol. Smart guy, lol. :biggrin: 

Art just mad cause he cant beer bong... Sup Art 6 beers each? you can load it up with corona if you want...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:55 PM~6954083
> *It's "mean", lol. Smart guy, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Art just mad cause he cant beer bong... Sup Art 6 beers each? you can load it up with corona if you want...
> *


Sounds like a challenge... :0 I'll be there to get it on video/take pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 02:55 PM~6954083
> *It's "mean", lol. Smart guy, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Art just mad cause he cant beer bong... Sup Art 6 beers each? you can load it up with corona if you want...
> *


Nah I just like to kick back and enjoy my beer....your are right I can't beer bong...but I'll still have a cold brew and watch you fuckers get all fucked up. 



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 02:59 PM~6954121
> *Sounds like a challenge...  :0 I'll be there to get it on video/take pics...  :biggrin:
> *


no way...... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 04:06 PM~6954180
> *Nah I just like to kick back and enjoy my beer....your are right I can't beer bong...but I'll still have a cold brew and watch you fuckers get all fucked up.
> no way...... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: C'mon Art... I heard you say Hector beer bongs like a bitch! :0 


J/K.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 05:08 PM~6954200
> *:biggrin: C'mon Art... I heard you say Hector beer bongs like a bitch!  :0
> J/K..  :biggrin:
> *



We can get it on the next street stars, hehehehehe...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 05:06 PM~6954180
> *Nah I just like to kick back and enjoy my beer....your are right I can't beer bong...but I'll still have a cold brew and watch you fuckers get all fucked up.
> no way...... :biggrin:
> *



I down with that.  

and it's "you are" or "you're" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 04:17 PM~6954258
> *We can get it on the next street stars, hehehehehe...
> *



:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:18 PM~6954274
> *I down with that.
> 
> and it's "you are" or "you're"  :biggrin:
> *


I cannot spell today.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 04:34 PM~6954399
> *I cannot spell today.
> *



*T-O-D-A-Y-* :biggrin:


Yeah you spelled it correctly Art... good job :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm so tired today, im ready to go to sleep!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 03:35 PM~6954407
> *T-O-D-A-Y-  :biggrin:
> Yeah you spelled it correctly Art... good job :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I had to look twice...thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2007, 04:46 PM~6954482
> *I had to look twice...thanks
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lemme do it for you ARIZA 

>


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

thank you sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 10 2007, 05:40 PM~6954986
> *thank you sir :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Where has Mr. 73' Rivi been?????


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 10 2007, 05:44 PM~6955007
> *Where has Mr. 73' Rivi been?????
> *



Last I heard... working... and working... and ........ let's just say more working... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ side!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI VIDA CAR CLUB WILL HOST OUR 9TH ANNUAL OUTDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW.
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN IX "
SATURDAY FEB. 17, 2007
JOE HENRY PARK
YUMA AZ
THIS IS THE SHOW WERE THE BEST OF CALI MEETS THE BEST OF THE AZ SIDE. MI VIDA C C TAKES GREAT PRIDE IN INVITING ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDVIDUALS TO ATTEND OUR SHOW.
MOVE IN SATURDAY FROM 5am TILL 10am 
SHOW STARTS AT 11am
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ (928)580-2133
DANNY @ (928)550-3274
OR DRE @ (928)580-9189
HOPE ALL YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

HERE'S THE PIC YOU REQUESTED BEN.....................................................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 10 2007, 10:08 PM~6957329
> *HERE'S THE PIC YOU REQUESTED BEN.....................................................
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nasty, I TOLD YOU I'M BETTER THAN YOUR BOYFRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2007, 10:12 PM~6957364
> *damn thats nasty, I TOLD  YOU I'M BETTER THAN YOUR BOYFRIEND :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I DON'T HAVE ONE NOR DO I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea right... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 10 2007, 10:15 PM~6957399
> *:angry: I DON'T HAVE ONE NOR DO I WANT ONE!!!
> *


COME ON YOU SAID HE WAS GOING TO SHAVE AND MAKE YOU A :biggrin: SWEATER


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 10 2007, 10:15 PM~6957405
> *yea right... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MEN ARE ONLY GOOD FOR ONE THING AND MOST OF THE TIME THEY'RE LAGGING ON THAT TO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ SIDE BESIDES MISS V'S BOY TOY :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2007, 10:17 PM~6957428
> *WHATS CRACKIN AZ SIDE BESIDES MISS V'S BOY TOY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 10 2007, 10:17 PM~6957421
> *MEN ARE ONLY GOOD FOR ONE THING AND MOST OF THE TIME THEY'RE LAGGING ON THAT TO  :biggrin:
> *


NOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2007, 10:16 PM~6957417
> *COME ON YOU SAID HE WAS GOING TO SHAVE AND MAKE YOU A  :biggrin:  SWEATER
> *


FUR SEATS FOR MY IMPALA :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 10 2007, 10:20 PM~6957447
> *FUR SEATS FOR MY IMPALA  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN, WITH THAT MUCH HAIR HE COULD PROBABLY MAKE YOU A MATCHING CAR COVER TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 10 2007, 10:08 PM~6957329
> *HERE'S THE PIC YOU REQUESTED BEN.....................................................
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: WTF? :barf:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 11:43 PM~6957645
> *:scrutinize: WTF? :barf:
> *


that was my reaction :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

good mornin everyone in az hows things going tryin to see some dates for some shows up there


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

AZ side is dead! Thats what happens when people post a picture of a fuckin ape man and others quote that nasty shit. 

This is how it goes..." uhhh this is nasty im gonna quote it and say that it's nasty"

next guy... quotes the shit and continues to say... "that it's nasty"

next guy... quotes and says "this looks like chewbaca"

next guy... quotes and says "wait it does look like chewbaca"

next guy... quotes and says "I've seen star wars pleanty of times and I would have to say beyond resonable doubt that this is not chewbaca"

next guy... quotes and says "I concur with the previous poster, this is not chewbaca"

Son of a bitch! it just keeps on going...

then we have Ruben... Quotes the fuckin pic and does this... " :0  :ugh: :scrutinize:  :barf:"
Doesnt say a fuckin word but you can tell what he's saying through all the fuckin smilies... which translates to this... "oh, im confussed what is this... thats nasty, but yet I still don't know what it is, I'm scared I think Im gonna throw up"

lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Moni? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 10:06 AM~6960104
> *Sup Moni?  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HECTOR? :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 09:55 AM~6960026
> *AZ side is dead! Thats what happens when people post a picture of a fuckin ape man and others quote that nasty shit.
> 
> This is how it goes..." uhhh this is nasty im gonna quote it and say that it's nasty"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IF YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED ALL THE CONTENT IN THIS TOPIC IS THE SAME REPETITIVE BULLSHIT...I JUS THOUGHT THAT PIC WAS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 11 2007, 11:17 AM~6960190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IF YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED ALL THE CONTENT IN THIS TOPIC IS THE SAME REPETITIVE BULLSHIT...I JUS THOUGHT THAT PIC WAS FUNNY  :biggrin:
> *



Seriously... lol, Shits hilarious.

And Moni I havent beenup to anything just chillin and bustin a lot of work out.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 09:55 AM~6960026
> *AZ side is dead! Thats what happens when people post a picture of a fuckin ape man and others quote that nasty shit.
> 
> This is how it goes..." uhhh this is nasty im gonna quote it and say that it's nasty"
> ...


 :biggrin: hey that was a nice conversation that you had with youself there buddy :biggrin: j/k thats what happens when there aint shit to talk about :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD MORNING JEN OR SHOULD I SAY GOOD AFTERNOON!!!!! HEY TODAY IS MY SONS BIRTHDAY AND O THINK HE WANTS TO GO DOWN THERE TO PICK OUT SOMETHING OUT FOR HIS BIKE...............


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 10 2007, 03:25 PM~6953871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOO MUCH CAFFIENE!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 11 2007, 10:08 AM~6960116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!! Bring him over!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 11:41 AM~6960386
> *You 2 look like professional.............
> suckers! LOl :biggrin:
> *


Only a professional would know. Aint that right jen?  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

YES THAT MEANS YOU THREE......... :biggrin: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker, INSIDIOUS :biggrin:ART BUCK TOO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP JEN? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:machinegun: 





:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 10:56 AM~6960517
> *YES THAT MEANS YOU THREE......... :biggrin: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker, INSIDIOUS :biggrin:ART BUCK TOO
> *



WHAT UP BIGG BEN? WHAT HAPPEN TO MY BIG CRISTMAS PRESENT I DIDN'T FORGET!!! :angry: NO MORE PIC'S 4 U




















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 11 2007, 11:00 AM~6960566
> *WHAT UP BIGG BEN? WHAT HAPPEN TO MY BIG CRISTMAS PRESENT I DIDN'T FORGET!!! :angry: NO MORE PIC'S 4 U
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


SEE WHAT HAD HAPPENED WUZZZZZZ :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 11 2007, 11:00 AM~6960560
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


HELLO


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 11:56 AM~6960517
> *YES THAT MEANS YOU THREE......... :biggrin: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker, INSIDIOUS :biggrin:ART BUCK TOO
> *



Sup bro, lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 11:02 AM~6960579
> *SEE WHAT HAD HAPPENED WUZZZZZZ :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 11 2007, 11:00 AM~6960560
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY GIRL HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2007, 10:59 AM~6960553
> *:machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: HEY YOU SHOT AT US FIRST


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 11:03 AM~6960588
> *Sup bro, lol.
> *


NADA JUST HERE TRYING TO FIND SOME WORK


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 10:04 AM~6960596
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: HEY YOU SHOT AT US FIRST
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ugh: :guns: hehehehehehe


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 11 2007, 10:45 AM~6960428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just slangin some hydraulics! :biggrin: LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DEW AZ SIDE!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 11 2007, 11:02 AM~6960584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Ok gonna go take my dad right to do some things..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 10:06 AM~6960609
> *LOL....what are you trying to say??? :biggrin:
> Just slangin some hydraulics!  :biggrin:  LOL!!!!!!!
> *


did you just say slangin? hydraulics?.........I may be interested soon....?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 11 2007, 11:06 AM~6960610
> *WHAT IT DEW AZ SIDE!
> *


Hey you! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

What's up Jen :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 11:06 AM~6960609
> *
> Just slangin some hydraulics!  :biggrin:  LOL!!!!!!!
> *


WELL YOU GO GIRL :biggrin: SOMEONE HAS TO DO IT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 12:07 PM~6960627
> *Hey you! :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING DOWN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 12:06 PM~6960609
> *LOL....what are you trying to say??? :biggrin:
> *



U no memmer?... U memmer! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2007, 12:07 PM~6960623
> *did you just say slangin?  hydraulics?.........I may be interested soon....?
> *



Bout time you got with the zeet zeet instead of the pshhh pshhh... then listening to the compressor fill up again.... trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 10:14 AM~6960674
> *Bout time you got with the zeet zeet instead of the pshhh pshhh... then listening to the compressor fill up again.... trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....  :biggrin:
> *


fuk off.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 10:14 AM~6960674
> *Bout time you got with the zeet zeet instead of the pshhh pshhh... then listening to the compressor fill up again.... trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....  :biggrin:
> *


I just didn't want to destroy the paint and body lines.......stressing everything. and dont even tell me that reinforcing the frame will prevent that, cause I'v been around long enough to know better. You must not ever been around my monte when I dump it, cause it's quiet...not loud at all. the compressor does make noise though, but I can live with it. It's the action from Hydros that I prefer and miss, back in the day when I had my Grand Prix I was a switch happy mother fucker....that's why I did not lift the Monte....
enough said. Don't turn this into a Bags Vs Hydros discussion fucker.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2007, 12:38 PM~6960884
> *I just didn't want to destroy the paint and body lines.......stressing everything. and dont even tell me that reinforcing the frame will prevent that, cause I'v been around long enough to know better.  You must not ever been around my monte when I dump it, cause it's quiet...not loud at all.  the compressor does make noise though, but I can live with it.  It's the action from Hydros that I prefer and miss, back in the day when I had my Grand Prix I was a switch happy mother fucker....that's why I did not lift the Monte....
> enough said. Don't turn this into a Bags Vs Hydros discussion fucker.
> *



I understand bout you not wanting to fuck up your car cause it's nice, but just dont get switch happy, lol. I say it like its easy huh?

hahahahahaaha... lol. I just had too Art, lol. you know me.... :biggrin: 

zeet zeet... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 11 2007, 11:07 AM~6960623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2007, 11:38 AM~6960884
> *I just didn't want to destroy the paint and body lines.......stressing everything. and dont even tell me that reinforcing the frame will prevent that, cause I'v been around long enough to know better.  You must not ever been around my monte when I dump it, cause it's quiet...not loud at all.  the compressor does make noise though, but I can live with it.  It's the action from Hydros that I prefer and miss, back in the day when I had my Grand Prix I was a switch happy mother fucker....that's why I did not lift the Monte....
> enough said. Don't turn this into a Bags Vs Hydros discussion fucker.
> *


Check out Art Buck tryin to sound like Tupac!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 11:44 AM~6960954
> *Hello!
> *


I'm gonna be slanging some blankets soon :biggrin: J/k how's biz at the shop today


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 11 2007, 11:46 AM~6960966
> *I'm gonna be slanging some blankets soon  :biggrin: J/k how's biz at the shop today
> *


Its busy today!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 11:47 AM~6960981
> *Its busy today!!
> *



:biggrin: maybe the day will go fast for you


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 11 2007, 11:51 AM~6961028
> *:biggrin: maybe the day will go fast for you
> *



SMILE :biggrin: 
IT'S GONNA GO FAST FOR BOTH OF YOU TODAY!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 11 2007, 11:58 AM~6961083
> *SMILE  :biggrin:
> IT'S GONNA GO FAST FOR BOTH OF YOU TODAY!!!!
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 11 2007, 12:00 PM~6961095
> *
> *



NO YOUR SUPPOSE TO SMILE LIKE THIS :biggrin: AFTER THE PIC I SENT YOU...HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 11 2007, 01:45 PM~6961783
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 11 2007, 12:03 PM~6961125
> *NO YOUR SUPPOSE TO SMILE LIKE THIS  :biggrin: AFTER THE PIC I SENT YOU...HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE
> *



Haha thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 11 2007, 01:46 PM~6961788
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi Fred! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 11 2007, 10:42 AM~6960925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2007, 01:38 PM~6960884
> *I just didn't want to destroy the paint and body lines.......stressing everything. and dont even tell me that reinforcing the frame will prevent that, cause I'v been around long enough to know better.  You must not ever been around my monte when I dump it, cause it's quiet...not loud at all.  the compressor does make noise though, but I can live with it.  It's the action from Hydros that I prefer and miss, back in the day when I had my Grand Prix I was a switch happy mother fucker....that's why I did not lift the Monte....
> enough said. Don't turn this into a Bags Vs Hydros discussion fucker.
> *


jucie that shit!!!


----------



## Laidback (Oct 30, 2006)

ARE THERE ANY SHOW COMING 2 PHX. BESIDE THE SUPERSHOW?????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 04:13 PM~6953773
> *:twak: to whoever don't like it... or better yet :guns:
> 
> This is the internet... bullshittin with my LOWRIDER homies is ok... same as if i was posting pics of lowriders... or talking bout the last show or picnic... or one coming up... fuckit...  don't worry bout the "LIL pigs"
> ...


 so who ever dont like it get capped?
:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 11 2007, 06:57 PM~6964432
> *so who ever dont like it get capped?
> :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: hahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 09:55 AM~6960026
> *
> 
> then we have Ruben... Quotes the fuckin pic and does this... " :0   :ugh: :scrutinize:  :barf:"
> ...



:0 :cheesy: Damn fool.. That just about sums it up! hahaha... you must've really been bored to type all that shit out.. :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 11 2007, 10:17 AM~6960190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IF YOU HAVEN'T NOTICED ALL THE CONTENT IN THIS TOPIC IS THE SAME REPETITIVE BULLSHIT...I JUS THOUGHT THAT PIC WAS FUNNY  :biggrin:
> *



Not _everything_ is bullshit...  There's still some lowrider related stuff in here.. just gotta look between all the shit... mostly whenever there's a show/picnic/kickback coming up... THEN you'll see some LOWRIDER TALK/PICS/VIDS ETC..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda pinche knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 09:42 PM~6965955
> *que onda pinche knightstalker
> *


qVO wey...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 11 2007, 09:47 PM~6966016
> *qVO wey...
> *


Que ya no me quieres? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 09:53 PM~6966095
> *Que ya no me quieres? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: No mames... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

If you still want one of those videos I made go to YOUTUBE.COM and search for 83CADILLAC...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 11 2007, 09:56 PM~6966132
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: No mames... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> If you still want one of those videos I made go to YOUTUBE.COM and search for 83CADILLAC...
> *


Ok thanks, well i think i've been on here long enough so good night, alrato


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2007, 09:58 PM~6966157
> *Ok thanks,  well i think i've been on here long enough so good night, alrato
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MORNING AZ SIDE!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatupdoe!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 01:14 PM~6960674
> *
> *


what-up Hector.............we tossin back a few tonight or what?  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

What up AZ 
Anybody got any 13's for sale ?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER_@Jan 12 2007, 01:00 PM~6969588
> *What up AZ
> Anybody got any 13's for sale ?
> *


when u need em?
I got some on my car, that I'm replacing with some powdercoated ones, but my car won't be here till after the 22nd


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Laidback_@Jan 11 2007, 06:50 PM~6964366
> *ARE THERE ANY SHOW COMING 2 PHX. BESIDE THE SUPERSHOW?????
> *



:uh: :uh: ***** said supershow....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 12 2007, 11:33 AM~6969433
> *what-up Hector.............we tossin back a few tonight or what?   :biggrin:
> *



Sup bro? Not sure yet... I was thinking of going to the casino, I'll def give you a call though bro. I brought the bike back out today :biggrin: .


Sup Jen?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: zzzz dead up in here...



fuckit... tgif.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jan 12 2007, 02:03 PM~6970072
> *:uh:  :uh: ***** said supershow....
> *


..........umm I think it's actually called the supershow


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ruben? I'm ready to go home. All my work is done and I aint got shit to do, just sit here and be bored.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2007, 03:30 PM~6971726
> *Sup Ruben? I'm ready to go home. All my work is done and I aint got shit to do, just sit here and be bored.
> *


 :roflmao: At least you stay at work Mr. Knightstalker can't stay his whole shift :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 12 2007, 05:08 PM~6972013
> *:roflmao: At least you stay at work Mr. Knightstalker can't stay his whole shift :twak:
> *



Me either, lol. Today is a lucky day for my company, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Art? Whats crackin for tonight?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 12 2007, 04:11 PM~6972039
> *Me either, lol. Today is a lucky day for my company, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



Oh no not another one haha :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I gota work at 9 tomorrow morning, but I don't give a fuck, I'm partying! It's my last weekend of freedom :machinegun:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 12 2007, 04:52 PM~6972370
> *I gota work at 9 tomorrow morning, but I don't give a fuck, I'm partying! It's my last weekend of freedom :machinegun:
> *


Freedom??? :dunno: u going to jail or something


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jan 12 2007, 03:30 PM~6971726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: Freedom? :scrutinize:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 12 2007, 03:28 PM~6971707
> *..........umm I think it's actually called the supershow
> *


.........umm no shit!.. im from here remember? the point was that show was originally supposed to go down september of last year! .... :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER_@Jan 12 2007, 11:00 AM~6969588
> *What up AZ
> Anybody got any 13's for sale ?
> *


GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE I'LL HOOK YOU UP


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi Jen :wave:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

QVO AZ ANY ONE GOT USED GOLD 13S FOR SALE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 12 2007, 11:18 PM~6975648
> *QVO AZ ANY ONE GOT  GOLD 13S FOR SALE
> *




*BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS

wire & custom wheels, accesories, alarms,

dvd & stereo systems, and window tinting call

602-228-9246 or 602-465-3030 or E-mail

[email protected]*


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 12 2007, 11:40 PM~6975799
> *BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS
> 
> wire & custom wheels, accesories, alarms,
> ...


I NEED SOME USED ONES HOMIE IM TIGHT ON FERIA


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 12 2007, 10:46 PM~6975839
> *I NEED SOME USED ONES HOMIE IM TIGHT ON FERIA
> *


You'd be surprised on how much new "bastard" wheels are these days....... Hit up Tru Cruizer.....


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 13 2007, 08:35 AM~6976975
> *You'd be surprised on how much new "bastard" wheels are these days.......  Hit up Tru Cruizer.....
> *


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

who wants to hop? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 13 2007, 08:35 AM~6976975
> *You'd be surprised on how much new "bastard" wheels are these days.......  Hit up Tru Cruizer.....
> *



How much? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 13 2007, 12:36 PM~6977941
> *who wants to hop? :wave:
> *




:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jan 12 2007, 08:27 PM~6973210
> *.........umm no shit!.. im from here remember? the point was that show was originally supposed to go down september of last year! .... :uh:
> *


slow down elroy........I was talking about the LRM show


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

lets hop pull it out.blazed out..ill pull out the green impala.haha backyard.


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

:0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

HOW IS IT LOOKING FOR MARCH EVERYONE READY TO REPRESENT


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

to all my fellow riders in az ive recently started my own buisness doing refinancing, life insurance, debt consolidation etc. if you or anyone you know needs any of these above pm me,


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 13 2007, 12:36 PM~6977941
> *who wants to hop? :wave:
> *


lets do this but hopping not sticking :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 13 2007, 07:14 PM~6980014
> *lets do this but hopping not sticking :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

so what's happening in Phx this weekend besides Barret Jackson and world of wheels? I'm in Phoenix til Monday.


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WHAT'S UP AZ :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jan 14 2007, 10:12 AM~6983661
> *WHAT'S UP AZ :wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:tears:

LOOK WHAT I FOUND TODAY

:banghead:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Let me try to see why it ain't showing hold up.... :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

There it looks like it's playing now


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 14 2007, 06:12 PM~6986494
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Who's coming out to Barrett-Jackson this week? I just picked up my week pass today.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 14 2007, 07:07 PM~6987029
> *Who's coming out to Barrett-Jackson this week?  I just picked up my week pass today.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go if you give me tickets :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2007, 07:29 PM~6987232
> *I'll go if you give me tickets  :biggrin:
> *


They have free tickets at Ford or Chevy dealerships if you take a test drive. :0


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got paint!

what up az


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 14 2007, 07:40 PM~6987343
> *They have free tickets at Ford or Chevy dealerships if you take a test drive.  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THEY FOUND MY STOLEN CAR

:banghead:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request  :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 14 2007, 11:52 PM~6989753
> *This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request   :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *



Try it again...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 01:56 AM~6989778
> *Try it again...
> *


What happened to you homie! We had a blast hanging out afterwords


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2007, 12:19 AM~6989871
> *What happened to you homie! We had a blast hanging out afterwords
> *




My girl had already made dinner...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 02:21 AM~6989882
> *My girl had already made dinner...
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2007, 12:29 AM~6989911
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



Where did you guys end up going?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 02:30 AM~6989918
> *Where did you guys end up going?
> *


whatever that pizza place they were talking about, then out to Mesa for a hop, then a bar after that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2007, 12:36 AM~6989943
> *whatever that pizza place they were talking about, then out to Mesa for a hop, then a bar after that
> *


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2007, 11:06 PM~6989487
> *THEY FOUND MY STOLEN CAR
> 
> :banghead:
> *


 :ugh: Nice ride homie :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 15 2007, 12:53 AM~6989994
> *:ugh: Nice ride homie :0
> *






:biggrin: TRADE YOU FOR THAT MONTE YOU GOT! :cheesy:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :twak: Fuck tha haters just put some 13s on ur shit and paint it :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 15 2007, 01:01 AM~6990016
> *:roflmao:  :twak:          Fuck tha haters just put some 13s on ur shit and paint it  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *



On the HONDA? :0 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: 

No mames... :twak: can you figure out what they wrote on the front seat? :scrutinize:


Oh and 13's are going on the CADILLAC wey... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 15 2007, 01:01 AM~6990016
> *:roflmao:  :twak:           Fuck tha haters  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


You know the haters never faze me fool.. :biggrin: 

You should put that in your signature.. cuz pretty soon you gonna have alot of fools hating on you when you bust out servin.. :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 02:10 AM~6990045
> *You know the haters never faze me fool..  :biggrin:
> 
> You should put that in your signature.. cuz pretty soon you gonna have alot of fools hating on you when you bust out servin..  :0
> ...



Somebody writes "sneek" thats what the front seat says. I know some people that write, I'll see if I can find out who sneek is. 

I need details... where was the car found, what time... c'mon Ruben I need something to go on... you'd be surprised how stupid some fools are. When my cousin got his crx stolen a couple of years ago I found out who did it the same day the car was found... let me show you pics.

Before...









After...



























and all the shit I got back when I found out who did it...


















It's funny the look on someones face when you ask who owns the honda that's getting put together outside... then they get slapped around a little bit have them take all the parts off of their shit, walk into the motherfuckers house like you own it and roll the wheels out along with other interior parts, and at the end be like, "fuck it give me your car" and the thief says, "here's the keys". lol. :biggrin: 

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!

Trust me Ruben if I found out who did this to you're ride they'll get the same treatment. :biggrin:

It's funny cause I don't even remember what I did with his car... I think I gave it away or some shit, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone go the World of Wheels? What did you think?

I went....it was alright alot of nice cars, some of them would make bad ass lows.

there were a few clubs out there representing the low riders with cars and bikes:

Phoenix Riderz
Old School
Intruders
Sophiticaed Few
Society

sorry if I missed anyone.....like the cat in the yellow '64 with the patterned top and multi-color interior.


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:34 AM~6990838
> *Somebody writes "sneek" thats what the front seat says. I know some people that write, I'll see if I can find out who sneek is.
> 
> I need details... where was the car found, what time... c'mon Ruben I need something to go on... you'd be surprised how stupid some fools are. When my cousin got his crx stolen a couple of years ago I found out who did it the same day the car was found... let me show you pics.
> ...


HA HA YOU TOOK THE FOOLS RIDE :biggrin: THATS GANGSTA SHIT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:06 PM~6991791
> *HA HA YOU TOOK THE FOOLS RIDE  :biggrin: THATS GANGSTA SHIT
> *



Hahahahaha... yeah I got pics of it after i had him pulling my cousins parts. his car looked something like my cousins... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

STRAIGHT PUT THAT FOOL ON CHECK


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:34 AM~6990838
> *Somebody writes "sneek" thats what the front seat says. I know some people that write, I'll see if I can find out who sneek is.
> 
> I need details... where was the car found, what time... c'mon Ruben I need something to go on... you'd be surprised how stupid some fools are. When my cousin got his crx stolen a couple of years ago I found out who did it the same day the car was found... let me show you pics.
> ...



 If you can find out who did it... let's just say I'd appreciate it fool... :guns: :cheesy:

They found it on friday apparently... 26th ave and hayward.. next to the I-17 :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2007, 10:03 AM~6991363
> *Anyone go the World of Wheels?  What did you think?
> 
> I went....it was alright alot of nice cars, some of them would make bad ass lows.
> ...


:thumbsup: Good job representing out there MEATHEAD... 


Now where's the pics? :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 02:32 PM~6992863
> * If you can find out who did it... let's just say I'd appreciate it fool... :guns: :cheesy:
> 
> They found it on friday apparently... 26th ave and hayward.. next to the I-17  :angry:
> *



Where the hell is hayward? as a matter of fact I got money that says the car was in somebody's back yard within a half mile radius (radius, lol. muy chingon, lol.) of where it was found. All we gotta do is drive around and find the wheels, or "sneek". I'm gonna fuckin sneek up on fuckin "sneek" if I find him, he's gonna get the sneek of his life. lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:26 PM~6993405
> *Where the hell is hayward? as a matter of fact I got money that says the car was in somebody's back yard within a half mile radius (radius, lol. muy chingon, lol.) of where it was found. All we gotta do is drive around and find the wheels, or "sneek". I'm gonna fuckin sneek up on fuckin "sneek" if I find him, he's gonna get the sneek of his life. lol.
> *



:roflmao: Yeah with that rambo clip of yours.. :guns:

It's south of northern... like 3streets down... :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 03:27 PM~6993419
> *:roflmao: Yeah with that rambo clip of yours.. :guns:
> 
> It's south of northern... like 3streets down...   :angry:
> *




Hahahahaha... I'm on some CSI shit, I can find out all kinds of shit from little clues, lol. I need to stop watching that shit, hahahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:31 PM~6993466
> *Hahahahaha... I'm on some CSI shit, I can find out all kinds of shit from little clues, lol. I need to stop watching that shit, hahahahaha...
> *





















:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 03:47 PM~6993643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Koo, that "S" style isnt used much... I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:31 PM~6993466
> *Hahahahaha... I'm on some CSI shit, I can find out all kinds of shit from little clues, lol. I need to stop watching that shit, hahahahaha...
> *



:roflmao: That makes two of us ha ha...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 01:47 PM~6993643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like SNEERZ or SNEEZ to me........?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 15 2007, 03:55 PM~6993725
> *:roflmao: That makes two of us ha ha...
> *



Foreal I can tell whats gonna happen before it happens, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 03:01 PM~6993786
> *Foreal I can tell whats gonna happen before it happens, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



I've pretty much watched all of the episodes... and still will watch them over and over ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:26 PM~6993405
> *Where the hell is hayward? as a matter of fact I got money that says the car was in somebody's back yard within a half mile radius (radius, lol. muy chingon, lol.) of where it was found. All we gotta do is drive around and find the wheels, or "sneek". I'm gonna fuckin sneek up on fuckin "sneek" if I find him, he's gonna get the sneek of his life. lol.
> *


If you need a eskina let me know


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 15 2007, 04:13 PM~6993897
> *If you need a eskina let me know
> *



That's what I'm talkin bout! thanx homie, gotta do some "homework" first.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 15 2007, 03:13 PM~6993897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy people watch out!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 15 2007, 03:24 PM~6993998
> *Crazy people watch out!!!    :roflmao:
> *



:around: I know huh...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 04:31 PM~6994055
> *:around: I know huh...
> *


I was at my moms yesterday morning and I was saying some stupid shit and my mom said "estas loco, te falta un tornillo a ti". To which I responded "me faltan dos". :biggrin: 

translation...

My mom said i was crazy and said "you're crazy your missing a bolt." and I responded "I'm missing two". lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 15 2007, 03:43 PM~6994158
> *I was at my moms yesterday morning and I was saying some stupid shit and my mom said "estas loco, te falta un tornillo a ti". To which I responded "me faltan dos".  :biggrin:
> 
> translation...
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HELLO!!! THIS IS NOT LOWRIDER TALK!!! :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 15 2007, 04:16 PM~6994482
> *HELLO!!!  THIS IS NOT LOWRIDER TALK!!! :angry:
> *



well... umm... 


it was a car that was stolen from a lowrider person? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 15 2007, 04:16 PM~6994482
> *HELLO!!!  THIS IS NOT LOWRIDER TALK!!! :angry:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Laters everybody! I have to clock out, lol.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I heard there was a hop tonite. Anybody know about this?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 15 2007, 04:16 PM~6994482
> *HELLO!!!  THIS IS NOT LOWRIDER TALK!!! :angry:
> *


If someone jacked your ride we will look 4 it 2
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nop where at


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 15 2007, 05:09 PM~6995025
> *If someone jacked your ride we will look 4 it 2
> :biggrin:
> *


calm down, I was just kiddin and Ruben knows it. If someone jacked either of my rides I would put out a fuckin amber alert!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 15 2007, 05:11 PM~6995031
> *Nop where at
> *


I'm not telling you now.













Ok, just kiddin! I heard there was a possible hop, just wanted to see if anyone else heard the same info. Apparently Roll'n was the one putting it together.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kool kool chillona :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 15 2007, 05:16 PM~6995080
> *calm down, I was just kiddin and Ruben knows it.  If someone jacked either of my rides I would put out a fuckin amber alert!! :biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

im the newest member to the estilow family..and i want the new year to start right. heres our first picnic from the newest chapter of SO.AZ. solo riders, car clubs and those who admire the arte of lowirding please join us in celebrating


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I got wires now too 

boy my ride is commin together 

i got juice, paint, wires, chain steering wheel, and mostly clean shaven

the set back is the motor install watch out az i'm commin for you all in 2010


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

So here is the laugh of the day... :uh: i took a nap and when i woke up i found the kitchen filled with foam... mmmm i come to find out my father and knightstalker put a load of dishes in there and instead of using DISHWASHER SOAP they used just plain dish soap any one wanna have a foam party or need some foam to wash their lo lo? haha :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 15 2007, 09:17 PM~6997454
> *So here is the laugh of the day...  :uh: i took a nap and when i woke up i found the kitchen filled with foam... mmmm i come to find out my father and knightstalker put a load of dishes in there and instead of using DISHWASHER SOAP they used just plain dish soap any one wanna have a foam party or need some foam to wash their lo lo? haha  :roflmao:
> *



That's what we get for trying to be nice.. :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 09:25 PM~6997556
> *That's what we get for trying to be nice..  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2007, 03:00 PM~6993766
> *Looks like SNEERZ or SNEEZ to me........?
> *


Looks like SNEETZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 16 2007, 12:40 AM~6998263
> *Looks like SNEETZ
> *


fucking grafitti artist :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 09:25 PM~6997556
> *That's what we get for trying to be nice..  :uh:
> *


I've done the same thing, I was trying to be nice and do the dishes. After that I wont try it again. Now I just dirty them and let them clean them...............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 15 2007, 07:40 PM~6997014
> *I got wires now too
> 
> boy my ride is commin together
> ...


We'll hold it down for "you" until then..... :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2007, 08:25 PM~6997556
> *That's what we get for trying to be nice..  :uh:
> *


*MEATHEAD!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Here are some pics of our youngster's lowrider bikes from the World of Wheels...

Crongrat's to AJ and Little Mikey!!!









































































Water drops!!! :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

congrats to your guys' kids for the winnings even the little riders are doin it!

Oh and the tagging says "sneek"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 15 2007, 10:17 PM~6997454
> *So here is the laugh of the day...  :uh: i took a nap and when i woke up i found the kitchen filled with foam... mmmm i come to find out my father and knightstalker put a load of dishes in there and instead of using DISHWASHER SOAP they used just plain dish soap any one wanna have a foam party or need some foam to wash their lo lo? haha  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahahaha... fuckin hilarious! Maybe now you women will think twice before making us do some stupid shit like washing the dishes. If it was me I would've done that shit on purpose, lol.


Ruben are you taking my advice now? see when they tell you to do house work fuck shit up and they'll never ask you to do it again.  




















J/P Corina don't hang him it was a joke, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody?

Sup Art?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:11 AM~7001376
> *Sup everybody?
> 
> Sup Art?
> *


 hey what's up


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone have any suggestions on a good venue to host a large picnic/show?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 16 2007, 11:29 AM~7002275
> *Anyone have any suggestions on a good venue to host a large picnic/show?
> *



That would be nice....another local show, we need more of those.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 16 2007, 01:29 PM~7002275
> *Anyone have any suggestions on a good venue to host a large picnic/show?
> *



My homie Rey from after9events.com he's the founder and is real koo people. I've known him for about 3-4 years now.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7000248
> *congrats to your guys' kids for the winnings even the little riders are doin it!
> 
> Oh and the tagging says "sneek"
> ...


 When you find him you should brake his fuckin hands..... :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Jan 16 2007, 05:04 AM~6999477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's best not to say what will happen... but you already know... :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 16 2007, 08:08 AM~6999963
> *We'll hold it down for "you" until then..... :uh:
> *


Hold it down for ME too! :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:






> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7000183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 AZ is DRY after march...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

EAST SIDE'AS CAN WE HOPP THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT? I MISSED THIS WEEKEND THAT PASSED I WAS IN CALI SO CAN WE DO IT AGIAN THIS WEEKEND? EVEN IN YOUR BACK YARD RIVERVEIW PARK...IVAN P.M ME DOG... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:52 AM~7000619
> *Hahahahaha... fuckin hilarious! Maybe now you women will think twice before making us do some stupid shit like washing the dishes. If it was me I would've done that shit on purpose, lol.
> Ruben are you taking my advice now? see when they tell you to do house work fuck shit up and they'll never ask you to do it again.
> J/P Corina don't hang him it was a joke, lol.
> *



I didn't ask him to do it i already knew he would screw it up but they did it when i was sleeping on their own will lol :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG ED, WELL HOMIE I SOLD MY REGAL TO A HOMIE BUT ITS NOT A HOPPER NO MORE ITS ALL STOCK SHIT WE JUST BULLSHITTED THIS WEEKEND JUST HAD SOME FUN SINCE ITS BEEN BORING , BUT I HEARD U WENT HIGHER IN THE BACK LOOKS HELLA CLEAN HOMIE I JUST CAME UP ON A 2 DR. CAPRICE LANDAU I WANNA LIFT THAT MAYBE IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS U KNOW HOW IT IS GOTTA BE CHANGING IT UP CANT KEEP THE SAME CAR FOR A LONG TIME .
ILL PROBABLY GET A MONTE FROM A HOMIE ILL DO THAT ONE A FULL FRAME IM DONE DOING HALF ASS SHIT :biggrin: BUT IF U WANT WELL DO SOMETHING BAR B Q OR SOMETHING WELL PLAY IF U WANT SHIT PM ME IF YOUR DOWN


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me 
Thanks, 
Jose Mendez 
V.P. Unidos C.C.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2007, 02:43 PM~7003779
> *x2 AZ is DRY after march...
> *


YES IT IS HOMIE DAM SHAME ANY SUGESTIONS TO CHANGE SHIT THIS YEAR


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2007, 04:43 PM~7003779
> *
> You want a park or parking lot or :dunno:
> x2 AZ is DRY after march...
> *


 :nono: ........no parking lot shows dawg!! Not dissing them, but I'm beyond that, been there and done it and the liability is too great. I wanna do a large picnic Before it gets too hot outside. I want to make it a charity event, and just have some good ole fashion fun!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN+Jan 16 2007, 08:55 PM~7007156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



South Mountain? If you can get the permits..


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2007, 09:09 PM~7007375
> *Maybe AZ needs to start up an Arizona Lowrider Alliance again... too many clubs and solo riders out there for it to be this dead...
> South Mountain? If you can get the permits..
> *


YEAH HOMIE OVER HERE ON THE NORTHSIDE THERE IS A SHIT LOAD OF PARKS TO DO SHOWS AT I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT IM A SOLO RIDER HOMIE BUT WATEVER NEEDS TO GET DONE IM DOWN HOMIE WE NEED TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 16 2007, 09:17 PM~7007456
> *YEAH HOMIE OVER HERE ON THE NORTHSIDE THERE IS A SHIT LOAD OF PARKS TO DO SHOWS AT I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT IM A SOLO RIDER HOMIE BUT WATEVER NEEDS TO GET DONE IM DOWN HOMIE WE NEED TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER
> *


Northside? That's another thing that sometimes keeps fools away... they bitch about how far something is... :uh: 

That's why when there were events being put on, kickbacks like Sonic and Big Lots... they only last about a month if even that... then die...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2007, 11:34 PM~7007679
> *Northside? That's another thing that sometimes keeps fools away... they bitch about how far something is...  :uh:
> 
> That's why when there were events being put on, kickbacks like Sonic and Big Lots... they only last about a month if even that... then die...
> *


NORTH SIIIIIIDDDDDDDDEEEEEE!!!! 

Is the shit! I luv it over here. No where near as many cops as I see on the west and south side :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 16 2007, 09:53 PM~7007962
> *NORTH SIIIIIIDDDDDDDDEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Is the shit! I luv it over here. No where near as many cops as I see on the west and south side :biggrin:
> *



 So what do you have in mind after you get the location? :dunno:

Show and shine for charity? or a show with trophies? picnic to just kick back? :cheesy:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 16 2007, 10:12 PM~7008220
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

jen where my gaterade at :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 16 2007, 09:09 PM~7007375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say South Mountain is out of the question unless your not going to have a hop. Believe me, I did everything possible to get them to allow me to have the hop there when we had the Toy Drive. I did everything they asked, from getting Food Handler cards, having a registered Nurse, having a Off Duty Police Officer(not a rent-a-cop), and the insurance they require. And they still said no. So good luck. I shouldn't say that it can't be done, but you might run into alot of red tape you will have to get around. 

Northside, you may not see many cops like the westside or southside, but again alot of those citys don't want the "element" that lowriders bring and your going to face some obsticles. Even some of the area's where before it wasn't a problem to have picnics has now become harder to do. Example, our Avondale chapter would have there annual toy drive and in the last few years now that the city of Avondale is growing, they got stricter and it just became more of a hassle. 

So plan good and plan early because it might take some time to achieve what you want to.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 16 2007, 10:40 PM~7008585
> *I would say South Mountain is out of the question unless your not going to have a hop. Believe me, I did everything possible to get them to allow me to have the hop there when we had the Toy Drive. I did everything they asked, from getting Food Handler cards, having a registered Nurse, having a Off Duty Police Officer(not a rent-a-cop), and the insurance they require. And they still said no. So good luck. I shouldn't say that it can't be done, but you might run into alot of red tape you will have to get around.
> 
> Northside, you may not see many cops like the westside or southside, but again alot of those citys don't want the "element" that lowriders bring and your going to face some obsticles. Even some of the area's where before it wasn't a problem to have picnics has now become harder to do. Example, our Avondale chapter would have there annual toy drive and in the last few years now that the city of Avondale is growing, they got stricter and it just became more of a hassle.
> ...



 Good advice... The parks and recreation department are a bunch of pricks! :uh:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

When ever and where ever, let us know and we'll go......probably.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 17 2007, 12:40 AM~7008585
> *I would say South Mountain is out of the question unless your not going to have a hop. Believe me, I did everything possible to get them to allow me to have the hop there when we had the Toy Drive. I did everything they asked, from getting Food Handler cards, having a registered Nurse, having a Off Duty Police Officer(not a rent-a-cop), and the insurance they require. And they still said no. So good luck. I shouldn't say that it can't be done, but you might run into alot of red tape you will have to get around.
> 
> Northside, you may not see many cops like the westside or southside, but again alot of those citys don't want the "element" that lowriders bring and your going to face some obsticles. Even some of the area's where before it wasn't a problem to have picnics has now become harder to do. Example, our Avondale chapter would have there annual toy drive and in the last few years now that the city of Avondale is growing, they got stricter and it just became more of a hassle.
> ...


I understand!
I realize that sometimes we can burn our bridges, and not be welcomed back. I've been through the same things back home with various venues, where previous promoters or participants have F'd it up for all of us. I always try and bend over backwards to accommodate venue personal, weather it be picking up trash, or making sure we have liability up front, and more than enough security. But allot of times it's not enough. Back home in Detroit however Lowriders aren't as well known as out here, and are still considered a novelty so people are excited and interested to see how it turns out. Once they see we're family orientated good people there perception changes for the better. 
But....................now back to the venue question. Jen mentioned something about the park where the Majestics had their annual picnic, but you have to pay to enter the park correct? That seems fine, because I'm not looking to charge anything. I interested more in a show and shine with maybe a few 5ft people's choice trophies. Maybe ask for a donation to park in the show area, otherwise leave your shit in the parking lot...lol :biggrin: With all proceeds going to a charitable cause. Either way it's going down, We'll have things finalized by the LRM show in March so we can pass out some flyers.
Any other input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

MY 2 CENTS
TRY TO HAVE AN EVENT AT A SCHOOL LIKE THE IMPERIALS DO IN LA.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

whats for sale in the az


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gummymane_@Jan 17 2007, 11:18 AM~7010542
> *whats for sale in the az
> *


got a 02' Suzuki GSXR for you :biggrin:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Jan 17 2007, 08:39 AM~7010272
> *MY 2 CENTS
> TRY TO HAVE AN EVENT AT A SCHOOL LIKE THE IMPERIALS DO IN LA.
> *


THATS NOT A BAD IDEA


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHAT'S UP AZ? HATERADE, WHATS HAPPENIN?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wherever you need 4 the picnic or show if I can help let me know. AZ needs to wake up


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gummymane_@Jan 17 2007, 08:48 PM~7010542
> *whats for sale in the az
> *



I have a 1974 chevy Monte carlo clean..
all original runs great, 74,000 origial miles, white with all black interior.
a must see. real buyers only.. saleing for $5,000


Would make a bad ass Lowrider.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo riko


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 17 2007, 10:27 AM~7010629
> *got a 02' Suzuki GSXR for you :biggrin:
> *



Dont sell it bro... We still need to go riding... I need a new tire first though it's got a flat spot from burn outs and trying to clutch it up while the tire is still cold, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Say hello to "chico" our new dog... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

INSIDIOUS...IS THAT A BLUE OR BLACK PIT?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 17 2007, 09:54 AM~7010898
> *WHAT'S UP AZ?  HATERADE, WHATS HAPPENIN?
> *


Man that fool don't come on here no more!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7012379
> *INSIDIOUS...IS THAT A BLUE OR BLACK PIT?
> *



He's actually brindle... but my phone takes bullshit pictures, lol.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whaz Up az looking for a paint and body man over at the Manic Mechanic shop if any one knows some one send or way or have them call 623-435-0222 thanks.................


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 17 2007, 02:46 PM~7012563
> *Man that fool don't come on here no more!!!!
> *


He was a *"Add Water Rider"* :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 17 2007, 02:44 PM~7013079
> *He was a "Add Water Rider" :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... crazy ass! lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 17 2007, 08:19 AM~7010104
> *I understand!
> I realize that sometimes we can burn our bridges, and not be welcomed back. I've been through the same things back home with various venues, where previous promoters or participants have F'd it up for all of us. I always try and bend over backwards to accommodate venue personal, weather it be picking up trash, or making sure we have liability up front, and more than enough security. But allot of times it's not enough. Back home in Detroit however Lowriders aren't as well known as out here, and are still considered a novelty so people are excited and interested to see how it turns out. Once they see we're family orientated good people there perception changes for the better.
> But....................now back to the venue question. Jen mentioned something about the park where the Majestics had their annual picnic, but you have to pay to enter the park correct? That seems fine, because I'm not looking to charge anything. I interested more in a show and shine with maybe a few 5ft people's choice trophies. Maybe ask for a donation to park in the show area, otherwise leave your shit in the parking lot...lol :biggrin: With all proceeds going to a charitable cause. Either way it's going down, We'll have things finalized by the LRM show in March so we can pass out some flyers.
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 17 2007, 06:01 PM~7015695
> *ttt
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm flying back to Antartica ...oops I mean Michigan tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 17 2007, 06:23 PM~7015950
> *I'm flying back to Antartica ...oops I mean Michigan tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *



Already? :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 17 2007, 08:19 AM~7010104
> *I understand!
> I
> *


I'll roll out there if my ride is done! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin: wut up AZ


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

ITS FUCKIN COLD OUTSIDE :angry:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

who want's to hopp sunday? it's fuck'n boaring! let's get together this weekend at reposo park and do something . all club's and family's invited come hang out and watch some hopping and hang out with your homies !!! it's something to do . and all you cat's that got hopper's bring them out !!!!!


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

I DONT GOT A HOPPER BUT IF IT GOES DOWN IL BE THERE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 17 2007, 10:26 PM~7018097
> *who want's to hopp sunday? it's fuck'n boaring! let's get together this weekend at reposo park and do something . all club's and family's invited come hang out and watch some hopping and hang out with your homies !!! it's something to do . and all you cat's that got hopper's bring them out !!!!!
> *


Where's reposo park Ed? :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 17 2007, 10:26 PM~7018097
> *who want's to hopp sunday? it's fuck'n boaring! let's get together this weekend at reposo park and do something . all club's and family's invited come hang out and watch some hopping and hang out with your homies !!! it's something to do . and all you cat's that got hopper's bring them out !!!!!
> *


Hell yea bro. I'm down 2 go kick it Arizona is asleep


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 17 2007, 10:54 PM~7018284
> *Hell yea bro. I'm down 2 go kick it Arizona is asleep
> 
> *



MORE LIKE AZ IS IN A COMA! :0 


:banghead:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2007, 11:46 PM~7018232
> *Where's reposo park Ed? :dunno:
> *


it's on central and the next light south of southern you go east on altavista homie about 2:00 mexican time :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN+Jan 17 2007, 11:32 PM~7018140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell me about it maybe if were lucky the imfamous knightstalker will snap some photo's


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jan 17 2007, 11:24 PM~7018517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Maybe huh...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*BUT SERIOUSLY... IF FOOLS ARE SERIOUS ABOUT THIS EVENT, THE WORD NEEDS TO BE SPREAD... THERE'S ALOT OF CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT GET ON HERE, AND ALOT THAT DON'T.. SO IF EVERYBODY SPREADS THE WORD THIS CAN BE A COOL KICKBACK...  *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 18 2007, 01:58 AM~7018809
> *BUT SERIOUSLY... IF FOOLS ARE SERIOUS ABOUT THIS EVENT, THE WORD NEEDS TO BE SPREAD... THERE'S ALOT OF CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT GET ON HERE, AND ALOT THAT DON'T.. SO IF EVERYBODY SPREADS THE WORD THIS CAN BE A COOL KICKBACK...
> *


We'll make it happen!  Dedicated riders is what makes shit work!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 18 2007, 12:06 AM~7018855
> *We'll make it happen!  Dedicated riders is what makes shit work!
> *



Dedicated is the word homie... spread the word...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 18 2007, 12:20 AM~7018934
> *Dedicated is the word homie... spread the word...
> *


I will put the palabra out to all my kamaradas


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 17 2007, 01:37 PM~7013014
> *Whaz Up az looking for a paint and body man over at the Manic Mechanic shop if any one knows some one send or way or have them call 623-435-0222 thanks.................
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 17 2007, 11:26 PM~7018097
> *who want's to hopp sunday? it's fuck'n boaring! let's get together this weekend at reposo park and do something . all club's and family's invited come hang out and watch some hopping and hang out with your homies !!! it's something to do . and all you cat's that got hopper's bring them out !!!!!
> *




Count in LOCOS..........WE'LL (Chalio) will have some cars out.............

i wanna hop any street car meaning no extensions in the rear arms,
my car is working, not like it use to, but fuk it, it goes up and down....lol.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 18 2007, 10:54 AM~7018517
> *it's on central and the next light south of southern you go east on altavista homie about 2:00 mexican time :biggrin:
> *


 Is that what that park is called....I always call it Alta Vista Park..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2007, 08:55 AM~7019768
> *Count in LOCOS..........WE'LL (Chalio) will have some cars out.............
> 
> i wanna hop any street car meaning no extensions in the rear arms,
> ...



MIKEY! sup fool whats good?

Sup everybody?

I rode my motorcycle to work today... wasnt that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

_WEST UP AZ_


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 18 2007, 09:37 AM~7020010
> *MIKEY! sup fool whats good?
> 
> Sup everybody?
> ...



WUT IT DEW.......CHILL'N AT WORK WAITING FOR THEM TO REALIZE 
I CAN LOG INTO L.I.L. ....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jan 18 2007, 08:16 AM~7019896
> *Is that what that park is called....I always call it Alta Vista Park..
> *


ya it's reposo we call it alta vista park.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2007, 07:55 AM~7019768
> *Count in LOCOS..........WE'LL (Chalio) will have some cars out.............
> 
> i wanna hop any street car meaning no extensions in the rear arms,
> ...


and they cant have more than 60 pound's of air in the tire's heehee this is ed homie just josh'n :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

FYI the lincoln is at streetbeat if any wants to check it out 

7th ave and roosevelt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm getting my lincoln back 2morrow ready 2 go Cruz is not a hop 4 pump set up on it :biggrin: only 6 batt :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 18 2007, 02:45 PM~7023167
> *I'm getting my lincoln back 2morrow ready 2 go Cruz is not a hop 4 pump set up on it  :biggrin: only 6 batt :uh:
> 
> *


damn fool i've heard about it but i've never ever ever ever seen your car... it's exciting ha ha! you gonna meet up with Estilow at Riverview and cruise over to Alta Vista?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 18 2007, 02:51 PM~7023218
> *damn fool i've heard about it but i've never ever ever ever seen your car... it's exciting ha ha! you gonna meet up with Estilow at Riverview and cruise over to Alta Vista?
> *


I live a block away 4 alta vista park :uh: 
But I meet you ovethere


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

We call it roosevelt park because the pool is called roosevelt pool. If this is going down i'll be there. what up big ed...


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

ANYONE NEED SOME RIMS IM JUST SELLIN THE RIMS AND TIRES HIT ME UP WITH A OFFER


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 18 2007, 06:29 PM~7024417
> *We call it roosevelt park because the pool is called roosevelt pool. If this is going down i'll be there. what up big ed...
> *


what's up dog.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatupdoe! 
Someone make sure to take pics!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 18 2007, 07:27 PM~7025545
> *whatupdoe!
> Someone make sure to take pics!
> *



When you coming back from alaska? i mean detroit...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 18 2007, 09:46 PM~7025712
> *When you coming back from alaska? i mean detroit...
> *


I'm loading up the moving truck tomorrow with my shit, then I have to wait on the car transporter to get here Sat. morning to pick up the Impala, then I'm on the road. Hope to be back in the warm sunshine by tuesday


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

"CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" THIS SUNDAY ANYBODY THAT HAS A HOPPER BRING IT OUT IT DONT MATTER IF IT'S A SINGLE,DOUBLE, TRIPLE OR RADICAL JUST BRING IT OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME YOU PICK WHO YOU WANNA HOPP AS LONG AS IT'S FAIR DOG! WERE THER TO HAVE FUN I KNOW FRANK'S , LOCO'S ,STREET LIFE . SOME OTHIER SHOP'S WILL BE THERE EVERYBODY'S INVITED I WANNA SEE SOME CLEAN RIDE'S FROM AZ CLUB'S SPIRIT,MAJESTICS,OLD SCHOOL,SLOW LANE,THE FEW,PHX RIDERZ,ESTILOW,SO ON AND SO ON LET'S DO THIS KICK BACK AND HAVE SOME FUN ....................................................................."CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 18 2007, 08:00 PM~7026362
> *"CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"  "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"    "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"    THIS SUNDAY ANYBODY THAT HAS A HOPPER BRING IT OUT IT DONT MATTER IF IT'S A SINGLE,DOUBLE, TRIPLE OR RADICAL JUST BRING IT OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME  YOU PICK WHO YOU WANNA HOPP AS LONG AS IT'S FAIR DOG! WERE THER TO HAVE FUN I KNOW FRANK'S , LOCO'S ,STREET LIFE . SOME OTHIER SHOP'S WILL BE THERE EVERYBODY'S INVITED  I WANNA SEE SOME CLEAN RIDE'S FROM AZ CLUB'S SPIRIT,MAJESTICS,OLD SCHOOL,SLOW LANE,THE FEW,PHX RIDERZ,ESTILOW,SO ON AND SO ON LET'S DO THIS KICK BACK AND HAVE SOME FUN ....................................................................."CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"            "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"              "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                    "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                      "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"        "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                            "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"        "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What time?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 18 2007, 09:00 PM~7026362
> *"CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"  "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"    "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"    THIS SUNDAY ANYBODY THAT HAS A HOPPER BRING IT OUT IT DONT MATTER IF IT'S A SINGLE,DOUBLE, TRIPLE OR RADICAL JUST BRING IT OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME  YOU PICK WHO YOU WANNA HOPP AS LONG AS IT'S FAIR DOG! WERE THER TO HAVE FUN I KNOW FRANK'S , LOCO'S ,STREET LIFE . SOME OTHIER SHOP'S WILL BE THERE EVERYBODY'S INVITED  I WANNA SEE SOME CLEAN RIDE'S FROM AZ CLUB'S SPIRIT,MAJESTICS,OLD SCHOOL,SLOW LANE,THE FEW,PHX RIDERZ,ESTILOW,SO ON AND SO ON LET'S DO THIS KICK BACK AND HAVE SOME FUN ....................................................................."CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"            "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"              "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                    "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                      "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                          "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"        "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"                            "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S"        "CALLING ALL HOPPER'S" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So you mean ALL the hoppers????







:biggrin: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 18 2007, 10:11 PM~7026440
> *What time?
> *


2:00


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHEN AND WHERE?.....I WANNA GO... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 18 2007, 10:24 PM~7026568
> *So you mean ALL the hoppers????
> :biggrin:  J/K  :biggrin:
> *


NO! your not invited. i thought you knew








:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 18 2007, 11:47 PM~7027322
> *NO! your not invited. i thought you knew
> :cheesy:
> *


your invited too!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jan 18 2007, 11:19 PM~7027059
> *WHEN AND WHERE?.....I WANNA GO... :biggrin:
> *


it's on central and the next light south of southern you go east on altavista homie about 2:00 mexican time homie.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 19 2007, 12:16 AM~7027570
> *your invited too!!!
> *


sure thing i'll fly in..LOL

throw a hop the first weekend of feb and ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in Tucson. I'm looking for an 83-88 Cutlass. I have 2 g's to spend maybe more if I need to let me know whats up!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 19 2007, 12:19 AM~7027587
> *sure thing i'll fly in..LOL
> 
> throw a hop the first weekend of feb and ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


that's what it is home girl


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 19 2007, 12:47 AM~7027801
> *that's what it is home girl
> *


I'll be back in phx feb 1st - 5th for my bday. Jen better come through with the birthday strippers.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up cuz? How have you been?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

im looking for a rear end for my car (g-body)if anybody is selling one or knows of someone who has one, hopefully already reinforced. hit me up
623-764-3549


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2007, 09:56 AM~7029509
> *What up cuz? How have you been?
> *



hahaha m.i.a. im aight i just got ur message so hopefully i'll see u sunday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2007, 08:58 AM~7029525
> *hahaha m.i.a.    im aight i just got ur message so hopefully i'll see u sunday
> *



hahahahahaha yeah right P W again I heard..hehehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 19 2007, 09:00 AM~7029533
> *Good morning!
> *



GOOD MORNING HECTOR


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

:0ITS FUCKING PAYDAY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 19 2007, 09:13 AM~7029620
> *Buenos diAZ
> *


Hello :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 19 2007, 09:31 AM~7029768
> *ITS FUCKING PAYDAY
> *


hell yeah it is! :biggrin: que onda mi linda ariza!? it's raining and shit but it looks like it's going to be a good weekend... at least on sunday...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 18 2007, 11:49 PM~7027818
> *I'll be back in phx feb 1st - 5th for my bday. Jen better come through with the birthday strippers.
> *


Don't trip...I'm already workin on a few things!  I'm taking applicants for male strippers this weekend...only one so far is TRUUCHA. :biggrin: February is gonna be crazy! 





This weekend should be good!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2007, 10:20 AM~7030248
> *Hello :biggrin:
> *


Qvo playa playa :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 19 2007, 11:21 AM~7030893
> *Qvo playa playa  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR REMEMBERING ABOUT ME
:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 11:58 AM~7030644
> *Don't trip...I'm already workin on a few things!  I'm taking applicants for male strippers this weekend...only one so far is TRUUCHA. :biggrin:  February is gonna be crazy!
> This weekend should be good!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im glad to know that you'd take applications for me, that must be a hard job. but thats what friends are for :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 10:58 AM~7030644
> *Don't trip...I'm already workin on a few things!  I'm taking applicants for male strippers this weekend...only one so far is TRUUCHA. :biggrin:  February is gonna be crazy!
> This weekend should be good!
> *



CAN I BE A JUDGE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2007, 12:10 PM~7031295
> *CAN I BE A JUDGE :biggrin:
> *


Sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 01:01 PM~7031800
> *Sure!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LET ME KNOW WHEN I WILL BE THERE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 10:58 AM~7030644
> *Don't trip...I'm already workin on a few things!  I'm taking applicants for male strippers this weekend...only one so far is TRUUCHA. :biggrin:  February is gonna be crazy!
> This weekend should be good!
> *


Thatz my part time job so let me know where I can take my application


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 10:58 AM~7030644
> *Don't trip...I'm already workin on a few things!  I'm taking applicants for male strippers this weekend...only one so far is TRUUCHA. :biggrin:  February is gonna be crazy!
> This weekend should be good!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2007, 01:02 PM~7031810
> *:0  LET ME KNOW WHEN I WILL BE THERE
> *


Will do! When LUXURY gets here, you'll have to go to "Girls Night Out" with us!!



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 19 2007, 01:25 PM~7032011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 01:53 PM~7032357
> *Hello!
> *


:wave: hey girl how is it going? Shit can i go too with you guys haha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 19 2007, 01:55 PM~7032392
> *:wave: hey girl how is it going? Shit can i go too with you guys haha
> *


You gotta get your permission slip signed first! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 19 2007, 02:03 PM~7032466
> *You gotta get your permission slip signed first! :biggrin:
> *


Shit it's payback time for last year when he left me all alone on cinco de mayo


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 19 2007, 02:05 PM~7032490
> *Shit it's payback time for last year when he left me all alone on cinco de mayo
> *


Handle it! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 19 2007, 03:05 PM~7032490
> *Shit it's payback time for last year when he left me all alone on cinco de mayo
> *


This wont be no tea party so watch out dont wanna get ya in trouble.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 19 2007, 02:25 PM~7032011
> *Thatz my part time job so let me know where I can take my application
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 19 2007, 03:40 PM~7033577
> *This wont be no tea party so watch out dont wanna get ya in trouble.
> *



lol nah i won't get into trouble


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 19 2007, 04:44 PM~7033625
> *lol nah i won't get into trouble
> *


K Hope not, but dont worry it will be a no camera event....so no evidence will be available


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 19 2007, 03:45 PM~7033644
> *K Hope not, but dont worry it will be a no camera event....so no evidence will be available
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 19 2007, 03:42 PM~7033595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I dnt know how :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 19 2007, 06:44 PM~7034563
> *:uh:  I dnt know how  :cheesy:
> *


email them to jen


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=4549335

anyone know where i can get a trim ring for the rear window????

this is my one pump chump


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

It's snowing and 15 degrees out :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 19 2007, 06:36 PM~7034868
> *It's snowing and 15 degrees out :biggrin:
> *



You having fun out there :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ? WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 19 2007, 02:03 PM~7032466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2007, 10:41 PM~7036866
> *WHATS UP AZ? WHATS CRACKIN?
> *


Wut up Ben :biggrin: 
How was baja tillys


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 20 2007, 08:22 AM~7038713
> *Wut up Ben  :biggrin:
> How was baja tillys
> *


BAja Tillys....I haven't been there in a few! Used to be a good place to go...really crowded!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2007, 10:26 AM~7038904
> *BAja Tillys....I haven't been there in a few!  Used to be a good place to go...really crowded!
> *


We are goin 2nite. art still get crowded


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2007, 10:26 AM~7038904
> *BAja Tillys....I haven't been there in a few!  Used to be a good place to go...really crowded!
> *


I went a couple of weeks ago. It got fuckin packed. Had a really good band too! can't remember the name though


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

QVO AZ ANYTHING GOIN DOWN TONIGHT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX_DIPPIN_@Jan 20 2007, 05:56 PM~7041298
> *QVO AZ ANYTHING GOIN DOWN TONIGHT
> *


:dunno:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

DONT FORGET HOPPER'S TOMARROW "D" DAY MAKE SURE YOUR SHIT'S CHARGED ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 21 2007, 12:32 AM~7043289
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 21 2007, 12:36 AM~7043325
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Qvo Fred? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI VIDA CAR CLUB WILL HOST OUR 9TH ANNUAL OUTDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW. 
" CRUISING TO THE VALLEY OF THE SUN IX " 
SATURDAY FEB. 17, 2007 
JOE HENRY PARK 
YUMA AZ 
THIS IS THE SHOW WERE THE BEST OF CALI MEETS THE BEST OF THE AZ SIDE. MI VIDA C C TAKES GREAT PRIDE IN INVITING ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDVIDUALS TO ATTEND OUR SHOW. 
MOVE IN SATURDAY FROM 5am TILL 10am 
SHOW STARTS AT 11am 
FOR MORE INFO CALL SAL @ (928)580-2133 
DANNY @ (928)550-3274 
OR DRE @ (928)580-9189 
HOPE ALL YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN IT'S STILL RAINING :uh: GOT WIPERS :biggrin:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

DO YOU FOOLS NOW WERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME LEATHER I LOOKED UP A COUPLE BUT MAYBE ONE OF U GUYS GOTS A HOOK UP


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT DOOR PANELS FOR MY 87 MONTE JUST NEED THE UPPER PARTS PM A PRICE  GRACIAS


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jan 21 2007, 01:10 PM~7045356
> *DAMN IT'S STILL RAINING  :uh: GOT WIPERS :biggrin:
> *


STOPPED RAINING I SEE SOME SUN . :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

O.K IT WAS RAINING FOR A WHILE BUT NOW IT STOPPED AND THE SUN IS COME'N OUT SO LET'S PUSH IT FOR 3:00 AND SEE WHAT POPP'N. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 21 2007, 02:21 PM~7045704
> *O.K IT WAS RAINING FOR A WHILE BUT NOW IT STOPPED AND THE SUN IS COME'N OUT SO LET'S PUSH IT FOR 3:00 AND SEE WHAT POPP'N. :biggrin:
> *


on my way.....

















j.k


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I be there at 5 I still working
:angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 21 2007, 01:18 PM~7045685
> *STOPPED RAINING I SEE SOME SUN . :biggrin:
> *


FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

"REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB" WILL BE OUT IN AZ FOR THE CAR SHOW IN MARCH...I KNOW IT'S GOING DOWN AND WHERE IS EVERYBODY GOING TO BE AT.

I USE TO LIVE OUT THERE AND AZ IS THE SHIT FOR REAL.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

f%$K......the day i wana go see a hop it rains :uh: now i think its snowing in ws phx....WTF :angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Danny Boyyyy   uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 21 2007, 04:15 PM~7046879
> *f%$K......the day i wana go see a hop it rains :uh: now i think its snowing in ws phx....WTF :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

My nephew called and said its snowing at his house in El Mairage..... Not enough for a snow ball fight or even a snow ball but enough to say is snowed.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 21 2007, 06:48 PM~7047458
> *My nephew called and said its snowing at his house in El Mairage..... Not enough for a snow ball fight or even a snow ball but enough to say is snowed.
> *


come to New Mexico you can borrow some of ours


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 21 2007, 05:48 PM~7047458
> *My nephew called and said its snowing at his house in El Mairage..... Not enough for a snow ball fight or even a snow ball but enough to say is snowed.
> *



Oh shit that's the whole reason my dad left new mexico and came to az for the winter was to get away from the snow... this is some crazy shit... :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just came back from dinner with my parents celebrating their 41st wedding anniversary. Plus, it was snowing on the North side at their house! We're going to pick up the Monte and we're going to hop! I think its going down at Franks! See u there!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7048195
> *Just came back from dinner with my parents celebrating their 41st wedding anniversary.  Plus, it was snowing on the North side at their house!  We're going to pick up the Monte and we're going to hop!  I think its going down at Franks!  See u there!
> *


Tell your parents we said congrats! :thumbsup: as well we will see you there at franks


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 21 2007, 08:24 PM~7048195
> *Just came back from dinner with my parents celebrating their 41st wedding anniversary.  Plus, it was snowing on the North side at their house!  We're going to pick up the Monte and we're going to hop!  I think its going down at Franks!  See u there!
> *


GET TO BED, YOUR SICK! :angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7048195
> *Just came back from dinner with my parents celebrating their 41st wedding anniversary.  Plus, it was snowing on the North side at their house!  We're going to pick up the Monte and we're going to hop!  I think its going down at Franks!  See u there!
> *


Kool felicidades 2 your jefitos
We are righ here a Franks is coold


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2007, 08:48 PM~7049226
> *We are righ here a Franks is coold
> *



Hell yea it was freaken cold out there!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

So we ended up not hopping....rescheduled for Wednesday.  




41 years...that is some crazy shit!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 21 2007, 09:47 PM~7050082
> *So we ended up not hopping....rescheduled for Wednesday.
> 41 years...that is some crazy shit!
> *


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 21 2007, 04:17 PM~7046898
> *What up Danny Boyyyy     uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats up ariza70 hows thangs going on in mesa? :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

What up AZ how was everyone's cold ass weekend??
just wanted to let everyone know NO REMORSE is performing this wed at coyote hill.. would love to see some LIL out there...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 21 2007, 05:51 PM~7047473
> *come to New Mexico you can borrow some of ours
> *


Thanks but i will pass, I got hit by a car while riding a bike. I have metal pins and bars in my leg and I can feel it when it gets really cold......so i will pass


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 21 2007, 06:33 PM~7047839
> *Oh shit that's the whole reason my dad left new mexico and came to az for the winter was to get away from the snow... this is some crazy shit... :0
> *


 :0 So thats why its so cold here, He brought it with him :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2007, 08:34 AM~7052641
> *Good morning AZ  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD MORNING!!!  OR SHOULD I SAY GOOD AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## Laidback (Oct 30, 2006)

Any shows coming up soon, be B-4 the PHX show?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 22 2007, 08:05 AM~7052505
> *:0  So thats why its so cold here, He brought it with him :biggrin:
> *



That's the same shit we told him now he is heading to cali so maybe it will warm up haha :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 01:19 PM~7054670
> *GOOD MORNING!!!  OR SHOULD I SAY GOOD AFTERNOON  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: good after noon moni


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 01:19 PM~7054670
> *GOOD MORNING!!!  OR SHOULD I SAY GOOD AFTERNOON  :biggrin:
> *


Buenas tardes playa playa


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN MAL


----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)

Nothin much just chillin.....what about u??? Hey are u guys coming out for my bday this weekend??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mal602_chick_@Jan 22 2007, 03:11 PM~7055587
> *Nothin much just chillin.....what about u???  Hey are u guys coming out for my bday this weekend??? :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I'M GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT


----------



## mal602_chick (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 22 2007, 03:12 PM~7055590
> *YOU KNOW THIS
> *



Coo..... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

What up Ben having trouble finding a Remington Maxxum 175 70 r 14 . Do you sell those bro or no where I can get one.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where at chika 
What up Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER_@Jan 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7055612
> *What up Ben having trouble finding a Remington Maxxum 175 70 r 14 . Do you sell those bro or no where I can get one.
> *


OF COURSE I CAN GET IT!!!! :biggrin: CALL ME


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2007, 03:16 PM~7055628
> *Where at chika
> What up Ben  :biggrin:
> *


NO DIGAS NADA AQUI GUEY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2007, 02:41 PM~7055373
> *Buenas tardes playa playa
> 
> *


WHAT UP HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

Coo . ill hit you up. :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER_@Jan 22 2007, 03:22 PM~7055675
> *Coo . ill hit you up.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'M GOING TO THE WAREHOUSE IN ABOUT AN HOUR IF YOU WANT I COULD GET IT TODAY


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mal602_chick_@Jan 22 2007, 03:11 PM~7055587
> *Nothin much just chillin.....what about u???  Hey are u guys coming out for my bday this weekend??? :biggrin:
> *


WERES THE PARTY AT HIT ME UP  QVO AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2007, 03:23 PM~7055686
> *Hahahahahahaha
> *


PINCHE GATO :biggrin: HABLA ME GUEY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 22 2007, 02:21 PM~7055213
> *:wave: good after noon moni
> *


WHAT UP HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2007, 03:16 PM~7055628
> *Where at chika
> What up Ben  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SO HOW DID THE HOP GO YESTERDAY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 03:29 PM~7055738
> *X2
> *


WHAT IT DOO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 03:30 PM~7055745
> *SO HOW DID THE HOP GO YESTERDAY?
> *


 :thumbsdown: TOO COLD!!!!!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

hola mal602_chick i dont think we have met..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 22 2007, 03:30 PM~7055751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW IT WAS IT SNOWED OUT HERE ON 59TH AVE AND BROADWAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 03:37 PM~7055805
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> I KNOW IT WAS IT SNOWED OUT HERE ON 59TH AVE AND BROADWAY
> 
> *


I'M COOL JUST WAISTING TIME


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL I'M OUT TALK TO YOU ALL LATER ON TONIGHT OR TOMORROW..
HAVE A NICE NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

So does anyone want tickets to coyote hill this wed? No remorse and Phearless records will be there performing live...
Come out and rep that AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 21 2007, 11:14 PM~7051158
> *whats up ariza70 hows thangs going on in mesa? :biggrin:
> *


work,work, and more work :angry: :angry: :angry: trying to get ready for March. will be close


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up AZ!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN WHERE DID EVERYONE GO :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 07:42 PM~7058052
> *DAMN WHERE DID EVERYONE GO :dunno:
> *



Down the hole bye bye :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 22 2007, 07:42 PM~7058052
> *DAMN WHERE DID EVERYONE GO :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I dnt know :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Just want to take the time to thank my Majestics brothers from Phoenix and Glendale for driving my daughter for her Quinceanera. I really appreciate everything that you guys did for me. 

My Pres. Big Rich, V.P. Andy, Victor, Jesse, Marcos.

The Glendale Chapter, thanks Todd for setting it up for me. Big Ray, Randy, Leonard, Joe, and the rest of the guys.

My daughter really appreciated it. Thank You!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up AZ Siders!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

WHATS UP RIDERZ!!!!
HEY AZ!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 23 2007, 07:52 AM~7061926
> *WHATS UP RIDERZ!!!!
> HEY AZ!!!!!
> *


Whats up Johnny!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 22 2007, 08:59 PM~7058892
> *Just want to take the time to thank my Majestics brothers from Phoenix and Glendale for driving my daughter for her Quinceanera. I really appreciate everything that you guys did for me.
> 
> My Pres. Big Rich, V.P. Andy, Victor, Jesse, Marcos.
> ...


what up RED DOG this is Big Ray,i was just lazy to log out and log in with my shit...HEY homie we got yo back... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7063445
> *what up RED DOG this is Big Ray,i was just lazy to log out and log in with my shit...HEY homie we got yo back... :biggrin:
> *


we already knew you were lazy ray :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP ?
LADY C, Knightstalker, Art Buck, locdownmexikan, ARIZA70, 73 Riviera, JEN IN PHX, & Ben'sCustomWheels :biggrin: 
HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING SO FAR?


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING ON IN THE BIG AZ. HOW WAS EVERYONE'S WEEKEND?


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

all day


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 23 2007, 01:10 PM~7063897
> *WHAT UP ?
> LADY C, Knightstalker, Art Buck, locdownmexikan, ARIZA70, 73 Riviera, JEN IN PHX, & Ben'sCustomWheels  :biggrin:
> HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING SO FAR?
> *


Same like every other day try to take over the world :biggrin: 
I'm a work :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's cracking AZ!! Still here in Michigan freezing my balls off!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

GREAT CLIP THOUGHT I'D SHARE WITH THE GUYS OF AZ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

is that my sancha salma?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 23 2007, 02:03 PM~7064234
> *GREAT CLIP THOUGHT I'D SHARE WITH THE GUYS OF AZ...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MISS V


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 23 2007, 12:10 PM~7063897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice nockers!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 23 2007, 01:10 PM~7063897
> *WHAT UP ?
> LADY C, Knightstalker, Art Buck, locdownmexikan, ARIZA70, 73 Riviera, JEN IN PHX, & Ben'sCustomWheels  :biggrin:
> HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING SO FAR?
> *


:wave: My day is going going GONE...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey moni!! How are you mijita.....I hope all is well with you........


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: 73 Riviera


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 23 2007, 01:10 PM~7063897
> *WHAT UP ?
> LADY C, Knightstalker, Art Buck, locdownmexikan, ARIZA70, 73 Riviera, JEN IN PHX, & Ben'sCustomWheels  :biggrin:
> HOW IS YOUR DAY GOING SO FAR?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jan 23 2007, 08:52 AM~7061926
> *WHATS UP RIDERZ!!!!
> HEY AZ!!!!!
> *


what up Johnny? When is the new video coming out????


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 23 2007, 02:03 PM~7064234
> *GREAT CLIP THOUGHT I'D SHARE WITH THE GUYS OF AZ...
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the rest of it? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 23 2007, 01:31 PM~7064045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ARE YOU WORKING HARD? HOPE THINGS ARE GOING GOOD FOR YOU!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Hell yea it went fast girl! nada i'm just chilling cooking dinner :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: FUCK WORK!


but they pay good so fuckit... :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 23 2007, 06:54 PM~7066226
> *:angry:  FUCK WORK!
> but they pay good so fuckit... :cheesy:
> *



They only pay good if you stay your WHOLE shift


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:angry: 
 :biggrin: ARE YOU WORKING HARD? HOPE THINGS ARE GOING GOOD FOR YOU!!  

[/quote]
always working hard :angry: damn car! takes all my time and money :angry: Things are cool though. How bout with you?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 23 2007, 07:19 PM~7066387
> *They only pay good if you stay your WHOLE shift
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 23 2007, 07:19 PM~7066387
> *They only pay good if you stay your WHOLE shift
> *



 True... :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: genuine


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 23 2007, 07:43 PM~7066561
> * True... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ?  ITS COOL TO WASH YOUR CARS NOW (MISS V) :biggrin:TRYING TO WASH IT DURING A SNOW STORM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP DIRTY SOUTH, AND YOU TOO TWINS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 12 2007, 11:40 PM~6975799
> *BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS
> 
> wire & custom wheels, accesories, alarms,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 23 2007, 02:03 PM~7064234
> *GREAT CLIP THOUGHT I'D SHARE WITH THE GUYS OF AZ...
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MISS V DID YOUR BOYFRIEND GET AROUND TO SHAVING AND MAKING YOUR CAR COVER YET :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 09:45 PM~7067318
> *WHATS UP DIRTY SOUTH, AND YOU TOO TWINS
> *


QUE ONDA BEN WHAT'S UP WIT ROLL'N HATE'N ON MY FUR COAT CANT SEE NO ONE IN THE GHETTO LIVE'N HOOD RICH I'LL WEAR THAT JACKET AND ROLL OFF IN A PINTO IF I WANTED TO. IVE BEEN IN THIS SHIT LONG DOG I DO AS I PLEASE . FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME THEY KNOW WHAT I GOT!!!!
BIG BEN WHERE YOU BEEN DOG.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: hey jen


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

what up ben? this is ritchie rich's compa hector from the south.
what up ed so is the hop rescheduled?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 23 2007, 08:52 PM~7067416
> *QUE ONDA BEN WHAT'S UP WIT ROLL'N HATE'N ON MY FUR COAT CANT SEE NO ONE IN THE GHETTO LIVE'N HOOD RICH I'LL WEAR THAT JACKET AND ROLL OFF IN A PINTO IF I WANTED TO. IVE BEEN IN THIS SHIT LONG DOG I DO AS I PLEASE . FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME THEY KNOW WHAT I GOT!!!!
> BIG BEN WHERE YOU BEEN DOG.
> *


WHAT WOULD THIS WORLD BE WITHOUT HATERS :biggrin: THE MORE THE BETTER, :biggrin: QUE NO? JUST BEEN HERE TRYING TO MAKE MONEY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE IN THIS GAME


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 09:56 PM~7067485
> *WHAT WOULD THIS WORLD BE WITHOUT HATERS :biggrin:  THE MORE THE BETTER, :biggrin:  QUE NO? JUST BEEN HERE TRYING TO MAKE MONEY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE IN THIS GAME
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH YOUR RIDE?


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

what up ben. This is ritchie rich's compa hector from the south.
what up ed
hi jen, hows the shop runnin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 08:56 PM~7067475
> *what up ben? this is ritchie rich's compa hector from the south.
> what up ed so is the hop rescheduled?
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE LONG TIME NO SEE,,,,,, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DOGG?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 23 2007, 08:57 PM~7067499
> *WHAT'S UP WITH YOUR RIDE?
> *


THE 72 JUST GOT FIXED AND THE 66 IS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 09:58 PM~7067507
> *what up ben. This is ritchie rich's compa hector from the south.
> what up ed
> hi jen, hows the shop runnin?
> *


RICHIE RICH MY HOMIE FROM THE DIRTY DIRTY.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 23 2007, 09:01 PM~7067534
> *RICHIE RICH MY HOMIE FROM THE DIRTY DIRTY.
> *


DAMN YOU KNOW RICHIE RICH TOO!!!!! HE LIVES JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM ME.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 10:00 PM~7067528
> *THE 72 JUST GOT FIXED AND THE 66 IS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT
> *


KOOL I GOT MY OLD 7DUCE COME'N OUT AND MY HOPPER'S GETTING READY TO BE TOOKEN APART AND I HAVE A 54 TROKITA. SO I FILL YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 10:02 PM~7067554
> *DAMN YOU KNOW RICHIE RICH TOO!!!!! HE LIVES JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM ME.....
> *


IF THAT'S THE SAME CAT ME AND HIM ARE PERTY HEAVY.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

is it me or is this site fucked up again?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 10:07 PM~7067621
> *is it me or is this site fucked up again?
> *


THIS SHIT SUCKS


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

ritchie rich the painter, i think i know who your thinking of though


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 23 2007, 09:04 PM~7067581
> *KOOL I GOT MY OLD 7DUCE COME'N OUT AND MY HOPPER'S GETTING READY TO BE TOOKEN APART AND I HAVE A 54 TROKITA. SO I FILL YOU. :biggrin:
> *


THATS COO BRO, I MIGHT SELL THE 72


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

hey ed, who owns the big grand prix now, that used to be my cousin lincolns old car


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 23 2007, 09:06 PM~7067605
> *IF THAT'S THE SAME CAT ME AND HIM ARE PERTY HEAVY.
> *


THE ONE WHO USED TO PAINT ON THE SOUTH SIDE........


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

you know the big lifted black one


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 10:08 PM~7067639
> *ritchie rich the painter, i think i know who your thinking of though
> *


NA HE OWENS A PAINT SHOP AND A RIM SHOP AND A TOW TRUCK COMPANY.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

ben that's the guy.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 10:09 PM~7067648
> *hey ed, who owns the big grand prix now, that used to be my cousin lincolns old car
> *


MY PRIMO LIL ED


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 10:09 PM~7067644
> *THATS COO BRO, I MIGHT SELL THE 72
> *


IS THAT RITE DAMN. HOW MUCH P.M ME.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

that car used to look real nice. does it run still?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 10:10 PM~7067659
> *THE ONE WHO USED TO PAINT ON THE SOUTH SIDE........
> *


THATS THE CAT THAT PAINTED ON ILLINI AND WAS SICK WIT DIABEIDES


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 10:14 PM~7067705
> *that car used to look real nice. does it run still?
> *


YA IT'S BEEN SITTING.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

ed have you talked with albert cordova lately? I heard he's almost done with a million dollar hummer or something like that


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

he might have worked off of illini but i'm not too sure.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

but i think your right he does have diabietes


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 09:20 PM~7067792
> *but i think your right he does have diabietes
> *


na he got bit by a spider and his muscules started to deteriorate......


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 09:36 PM~7067994
> *na he got bit by a spider and his muscules started to deteriorate......
> *


he did gt bit by spiders like 5 brown recluses and even died at one point but he is trying to get back into the game.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

ben looking for some tires 305 40 22 for my expo pm me with a price.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 09:40 PM~7068048
> *he did gt bit by spiders like 5 brown recluses and even died at one point but he is trying to get back into the game.
> *


DO YOU STILL TALK TO HIM


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah we're compas. His littlest daughter is my god daughter. his lady is family.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 23 2007, 09:13 PM~7067703
> *IS THAT RITE DAMN. HOW MUCH P.M ME.
> *


YA THATS RIGHT, I'D RATHER PUT MONEY IN THE 66.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 09:44 PM~7068093
> *yeah we're compas. His littlest daughter is my god daughter. his lady is family.
> *


THATS COO HE'S A COO CAT


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 09:47 PM~7068137
> *THATS COO HE'S A COO CAT
> *


there was a time when his work was better then most. hopefully one day it''ll get back to that point


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

pm a price ben and i get with you tommrw i'm out gotta get the kid to bed 

later


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 23 2007, 10:00 PM~7068271
> *pm a price ben and i get with you tommrw i'm out gotta get the kid to bed
> 
> later
> *


ALRIGHT BRO THATS COO I'M OUT THIS MOFO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Hey Jen... Is the hop still on for tomorrow? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 23 2007, 10:47 PM~7068607
> *:wave: Hey Jen... Is the hop still on for tomorrow? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 23 2007, 09:00 PM~7067528
> *THE 72 JUST GOT FIXED AND THE 66 IS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT
> *


oh shit, i can't wait to see her! :biggrin: keep it gangster, ben, keep it gangster!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up az


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ ROLLER?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What up AZ? The new Video is out Today!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

what up jen. so, is there or is there aint a hop tonight?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jan 24 2007, 05:19 PM~7074854
> *what up jen. so, is there or is there aint a hop tonight?
> *


Yep. Big Ed just posted up a topic about it. It's at Franks at 7pm.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2007, 05:20 PM~7074861
> *Yep.  Big Ed just posted up a topic about it.  It's at Franks at 7pm.
> *


just saw it. thanks, i'll try to make it. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 24 2007, 05:20 PM~7074861
> *Yep.  Big Ed just posted up a topic about it.  It's at Franks at 7pm.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

SECOND PAGE BUMP


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 24 2007, 11:18 AM~7071843
> *What up AZ? The new Video is out Today!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Some pics of the hop tonight at Franks...  



























































































:0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's up Jen! :wave: 
..........sorry I couldn't bring any White Castles back, had a lil drama, but finally arrived in one piece


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 25 2007, 07:08 AM~7080104
> *What's up Jen! :wave:
> ..........sorry I couldn't bring any White Castles back, had a lil drama, but finally arrived in one piece
> *


I thought you moved back ha ha :roflmao: you didn't miss nothing exciting....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 25 2007, 09:08 AM~7080104
> *What's up Jen! :wave:
> ..........sorry I couldn't bring any White Castles back, had a lil drama, but finally arrived in one piece
> *


glad to hear you made it safe.is it for sure this time?wheres the four at?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2007, 09:10 AM~7080121
> *glad to hear you made it safe.is it for sure this time?wheres the four at?
> *


My ride is on a transporter on it's way. Fucking distrubutor coil took a shit, minutes before the semi got to my house, and had to have about 5 people push that bitch on the trailor......lol
Hopefully this warm Arizona sunshine will cure her. I need an *AZ MECHANIC!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 25 2007, 06:13 AM~7080139
> *My ride is on a transporter on it's way. Fucking distrubutor coil took a shit, minutes before the semi got to my house, and had to have about 5 people push that bitch on the trailor......lol
> Hopefully this warm Arizona sunshine will cure her. I need an AZ MECHANIC!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Almost Friday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 25 2007, 03:45 PM~7084448
> *Almost Friday!!! :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 25 2007, 03:45 PM~7084448
> *Almost Friday!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ready4 las coronas
:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 25 2007, 04:40 PM~7084973
> *Ready4 las coronas
> :biggrin:
> *


x10000....Budlight!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 25 2007, 04:45 PM~7084448
> *Almost Friday!!! :biggrin:
> *


yep one week and i'll be there. i love az :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up waey?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 25 2007, 07:04 PM~7085825
> *:0
> *


hows the fleetwood?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

TRYN TO GET READY FOR MARCH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 25 2007, 06:13 PM~7085938
> *whats up waey?
> *


Qvo homie.. :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 25 2007, 07:26 PM~7086085
> *TRYN TO GET READY FOR MARCH
> *


you redo the trunk yet?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

NOY YET. IVE BEEN WORKN ON THE PAINT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS CRACKN RUBEN


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS CRACKN RUBEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 25 2007, 06:32 PM~7086168
> *WHATS CRACKN RUBEN
> *


 Aqui nomas... chillin.. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno:   :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7087756
> *:dunno:      :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: smile


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

I FINALLY GET ON HERE AND ITS BORING


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 24 2007, 08:10 AM~7070298
> *oh shit, i can't wait to see her!  :biggrin:  keep it gangster, ben, keep it gangster!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

sup USO's where's my fam at :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n+Jan 24 2007, 11:18 AM~7071843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IT IS HOMIE..........MANIC MECHANICS ON THE BACK OF ROLL'N VIDEO, PROPS TO ROLL'N ON THE NEW VIDEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's going on Ben!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2007, 09:33 PM~7088280
> *THERE IT IS HOMIE..........MANIC MECHANICS ON THE BACK OF ROLL'N VIDEO,  PROPS TO ROLL'N ON THE NEW VIDEO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 26 2007, 07:46 AM~7091236
> *Thanks Big Homie! :biggrin:
> *


Dang your awake this early?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

shit im sleep walkin! J/P yeah real busy with the new vid! sending orders out today so im of to a early start! what up with you?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 26 2007, 07:53 AM~7091258
> *shit im sleep walkin! J/P yeah real busy with the new vid! sending orders out today so im of to a early start!  what up with you?
> *


nothing much just relaxin im so used to get up early for school or work that on my days off i forget how to sleep in. I'll be out there next weekend for my birthday


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 06:54 AM~7091261
> *I'll be out there next weekend for my birthday
> *


 :thumbsup: Did Jen get the applications in? haha :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 26 2007, 07:55 AM~7091264
> *:thumbsup: Did Jen get the applications in? haha :roflmao:
> *


She better have, i expect alot


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 06:56 AM~7091268
> *She better have, i expect alot
> *


Well ask her when she wakes up :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 26 2007, 07:58 AM~7091274
> *Well ask her when she wakes up  :biggrin:
> *


you mean 1 in the afternoon....??



haha jk :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 06:54 AM~7091261
> *nothing much just relaxin im so used to get up early for school or work that on my days off i forget how to sleep in. I'll be out there next weekend for my birthday
> *


isn't it your 16th birthday? there's not much to do at your age! Maybe castles & costers J/P!Thats cool what day you gettin in?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 26 2007, 08:00 AM~7091282
> *isn't it 16th birthday? there's not much to do at your age! Maybe castles & costers J/P!Thats cool what day you gettin in?
> *


Shit im down with chucky cheese. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:00 AM~7091286
> *Shit im down with chucky cheese.  :biggrin:
> *


naw cause if you go by yourself they wont let you out without an adult that has the same stamp on there hand! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 06:59 AM~7091276
> *you mean 1 in the afternoon....??
> haha jk  :biggrin:
> *



Let's see today is Friday I'm aiming for 3:00-3:30 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 26 2007, 08:02 AM~7091298
> *naw cause if you go by yourself they wont let you out without an adult that has the same stamp on there hand! :biggrin:
> *


your an adult right? people usually take their parents but if you wanna take me grandpa ill go


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:04 AM~7091304
> *your an adult right? people usually take their parents but if you wanna take me grandpa ill go
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 26 2007, 08:06 AM~7091307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 07:09 AM~7091320
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 08:09 AM~7091320
> *:scrutinize:
> *


May I help you with something? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2007, 08:55 AM~7091599
> *Good morning AZ
> *


we are still waiting for your application


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n+Jan 26 2007, 06:06 AM~7091307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good morning early birds! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Good Morning Everyone... Seems like alot of people up early today..........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:56 AM~7091605
> *we are still waiting for your application
> *


Last Sunday estaba lloviendo & Wednesday she was 2 bussy 
:uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 26 2007, 09:00 AM~7091633
> *Good morning early birds! :biggrin:
> *


Its an hr later over here thats my excuse


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2007, 09:46 AM~7091924
> *Last Sunday estaba lloviendo & Wednesday she was 2 bussy
> :uh:
> *


we take in person applications too :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahaha


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2007, 09:49 AM~7091945
> *Hahahaha
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where is goin to be pachanga


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2007, 09:59 AM~7092032
> *Where is goin to be pachanga
> *


Dunno yet, its my birthday next week so its a surprise.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I want to paint my kochinero enyone know a good place


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Peter piper pizza its the place to go


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2007, 10:06 AM~7092099
> *Peter piper pizza its the place to go
> *


Never i was gonna make a bad comment but i thought better


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2007, 11:06 AM~7092099
> *Peter piper pizza its the place to go
> *


 :thumbsup: 
they sell beer there? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7092336
> *:thumbsup:
> they sell beer there? :biggrin:
> *


ive heard about you and beer... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKERS NAME IS LIL ESE...CAUSE YOU ARE SMALL FUCKER! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2007, 09:58 AM~7092499
> *FUCKERS NAME IS LIL ESE...CAUSE YOU ARE SMALL FUCKER! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PHX_DIPPIN (Jan 13, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

what good this weekend az?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2007, 09:58 AM~7092499
> *FUCKERS NAME IS LIL ESE...CAUSE YOU ARE SMALL FUCKER! :biggrin:
> *


BIG ENOUGH TO PUT IN YOUR BITCH!!!!! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:07 PM~7093118
> *BIG ENOUGH TO PUT IN YOUR BITCH!!!!! :0
> *



YOU DON'T WORK NO MORE FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

STILL AT WORK RIGHTNOW


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:10 PM~7093163
> *STILL AT WORK RIGHTNOW
> *


BITCH CAME UP ON A GOOD JOB HUH MIGET! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

YOUR OLADY HOOKED IT UP. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:13 PM~7093203
> *YOUR OLADY HOOKED IT UP. :cheesy:
> *


BITCH I'M TALKING TO YOU NOT YOUR OL LADY!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

DONT GET MAD WAEY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:17 PM~7093244
> *DONT GET MAD WAEY
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2007, 11:19 AM~7093259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY DON'T YOU GO DRINK SOME OF THIS!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2007, 11:21 AM~7093297
> *WHY DON'T YOU GO DRINK SOME OF THIS!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO DRINK YOUR OWN SHIT FOOL CAUSE YOUR THE ONE ONLY HATEN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 26 2007, 12:28 PM~7093374
> *YOU NEED TO DRINK YOUR OWN SHIT FOOL CAUSE YOUR THE ONE  ONLY HATEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning or good afternoon! It's before 1pm and I'm up & at the shop LUXURY & LADY C!!! I've had a rough week, but Monday, back to the regular routine!  




CAN SOMEONE PLEASE DELIVER A 12 PACK OF BUDLIGHT TO 4020 NW GRAND AVE #19???? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 11:39 AM~7093501
> *Good morning or good afternoon!  It's before 1pm and I'm up & at the shop LUXURY & LADY C!!!  I've had a rough week, but Monday, back to the regular routine!
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE DELIVER A 12 PACK OF BUDLIGHT TO 4020 NW GRAND AVE #19???? :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: by the time i get there it's just gonna be an empty box :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 01:39 PM~7093501
> *Good morning or good afternoon!  It's before 1pm and I'm up & at the shop LUXURY & LADY C!!!  I've had a rough week, but Monday, back to the regular routine!
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE DELIVER A 12 PACK OF BUDLIGHT TO 4020 NW GRAND AVE #19???? :biggrin:
> *


on it's way! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 26 2007, 11:52 AM~7093619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I need some help moving!!!! Free beer to all those that apply
todya after 5pm :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 12:02 PM~7093738
> *I need some help moving!!!! Free beer to all those that apply
> todya after 5pm :0  :biggrin:
> *


COUNT ME OUT....TOO FAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7093648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Party at MARINATES! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 12:39 PM~7093501
> *Good morning or good afternoon!  It's before 1pm and I'm up & at the shop LUXURY & LADY C!!!  I've had a rough week, but Monday, back to the regular routine!
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE DELIVER A 12 PACK OF BUDLIGHT TO 4020 NW GRAND AVE #19???? :biggrin:
> *


only 6 days!!! and i have something to tell you when you not busy :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:44 PM~7094220
> *only 6 days!!! and i have something to tell you when you not busy  :biggrin:
> *


We're gonna have a blast! Oh really??? Call me after 2pm!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7094264
> *We're gonna have a blast!  Oh really???  Call me after 2pm!!!!
> *


okie...go make me $$$$$


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 02:02 PM~7093738
> *I need some help moving!!!! Free beer to all those that apply
> todya after 5pm :0  :biggrin:
> *


C'MON SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 02:02 PM~7093738
> *I need some help moving!!!! Free beer to all those that apply
> todya after 5pm :0  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm ummmm..........it sure got awful quiet up in this maufucka.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Unidos C.C. is haveing our 9th Annual Benefit Car Show May 5th, 2007 at the Casino Del Sol in Tucson, Arizona fun for the hole family!!! so bring the kidz and dont forget the CAR and have sum fun with us. look forward to see you guys out there!!! if you would like more info please contact me 
Thanks,
Jose Mendez
V.P. Unidos C.C.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 11:39 AM~7093501
> *Good morning or good afternoon!  It's before 1pm and I'm up & at the shop LUXURY & LADY C!!!  I've had a rough week, but Monday, back to the regular routine!
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE DELIVER A 12 PACK OF BUDLIGHT TO 4020 NW GRAND AVE #19???? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 12:49 PM~7094278
> *C'MON SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT!!!!!
> *



Workin homie...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7094264
> *We're gonna have a blast!  Oh really???  Call me after 2pm!!!!
> *


Jen step away from off topic and work...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*WHAT UP AZ.*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 26 2007, 03:18 PM~7095654
> *hmmm ummmm..........it sure got awful quiet up in this maufucka.....lol :biggrin:
> *



WELL LET ME TELL YOU A LITTLE SOMETHING..
MEXICANS WANT THE FREE BEER BUT THEY DON'T WANT TO WORK FOR IT..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 26 2007, 09:02 PM~7098523
> *WELL LET ME TELL YOU A LITTLE SOMETHING..
> MEXICANS WANT THE FREE BEER BUT THEY DON'T WANT TO WORK FOR IT..
> *



:0 :0 :0 



Hi Moni :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 11:17 AM~7101210
> *ttt :uh:
> *


everyone slept in today


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

GOOD MORNING,JEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 26 2007, 09:21 PM~7098720
> *:0  :0  :0
> Hi Moni :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



HELLO RUBEN?
HEY WAS I LYING? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 27 2007, 11:58 AM~7101439
> *WHAT UP AZ HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
> *


They are still sleeping


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 27 2007, 09:22 AM~7101230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 12:22 PM~7101577
> * :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I gotta get outta here.........working on Saturdays sucks........... :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 12:35 PM~7101635
> *I gotta get outta here.........working on Saturdays sucks........... :biggrin:  :banghead:
> *


i remember those days. dont work too hard


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2007, 10:36 AM~7101639
> *i remember those days. dont work too hard
> *


I'm trying not to............... :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 12:37 PM~7101641
> *I'm trying not to............... :cheesy:
> *


I can tell by playing on LIL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2007, 10:38 AM~7101643
> *I can tell by playing on LIL
> *


call it "playing" if you want, I call it looking really busy :ugh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up O.G.!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 12:43 PM~7101666
> *call it "playing" if you want, I call it looking really busy :ugh:
> *


Atleast you do something your good at.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2007, 10:46 AM~7101691
> *Atleast you do something your good at.
> *


Thanks for the compliment. What's going on in your world today?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 12:48 PM~7101699
> *Thanks for the compliment.  What's going on in your world today?
> *


Absolutely nothing, I should be doing some work for biology class .... however, im choosing not to. Albuquerque is kinda boring too thats why im considering moving to phx after this semester, go to UA or ASU in the fall


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2007, 10:49 AM~7101705
> *Absolutely nothing, I should be doing some work for biology class .... however, im choosing not to. Albuquerque is kinda boring too thats why im considering moving to phx after this semester, go to UA or ASU in the fall
> *


GO Devils!! There's more to do in Phoenix than Tucson!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 12:59 PM~7101747
> *GO Devils!! There's more to do in Phoenix than Tucson!!
> *


yeah and asu has a really good masters social work program. we'll see, i'm gonna pick up more info on houses and things like that next weekend


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2007, 11:00 AM~7101748
> *yeah and asu has a really good masters social work program. we'll see, i'm gonna pick up more info on houses and things like that next weekend
> *


Good Luck!

I'm outta of here....gonna go and find something to do... :biggrin: Later!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm here  I think I need a vacation1 :angry:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 27 2007, 01:13 PM~7101812
> *I'm here   I think I need a vacation1 :angry:
> *


you will...in feb in vegas remember just keep thinking that


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 11:35 AM~7101635
> *I gotta get outta here.........working on Saturdays sucks........... :biggrin:  :banghead:
> *


I know I just got off work :biggrin: Time for an ice cold Bud Light!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 27 2007, 10:58 AM~7101439
> *WHAT UP AZ HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
> *


Working :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 27 2007, 10:17 AM~7101210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue: Umm... No comment... hahaha... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> :twak: Meathead... Don't give that face.. be happy :cheesy:
> 
> 'SUP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2007, 07:45 PM~7104410
> *
> 
> 'SUP!!!!!!!!!
> *


Qvo homie... :wave:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 27 2007, 09:41 PM~7105426
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey anyone ever heard of the shop called Westside Tattoo?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Where's this hop supposed to be at today?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 28 2007, 12:07 PM~7108119
> *Where's this hop supposed to be at today?
> *


Go ask your neighbor? I heard they got that inside info.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2007, 10:14 AM~7107822
> *Hey anyone ever heard of the shop called Westside Tattoo?
> *


Never had any ink done, but my brother-in-law said they do good work. They've been in business for some time.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 28 2007, 01:09 PM~7108394
> *Never had any ink done, but my brother-in-law said they do good work. They've been in business for some time.
> *


Thx. I'm doing design graphic work for them now, so i wanted to see if anyone knew about them


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2007, 12:10 PM~7108405
> *Thx. I'm doing design graphic work for them now, so i wanted to see if anyone knew about them
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 28 2007, 01:16 PM~7108460
> *:0
> *


 :uh: 

dont worry, wyner is still my phx tattoo artist. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2007, 12:53 PM~7108560
> *:uh:
> 
> dont worry, wyner is still my phx tattoo artist.  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah Wyner does good work... I'm hopin to see him soon for some work... just gotta remove one I got now so he can get down.. :biggrin: 










^ The homie Big Ray...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 28 2007, 02:14 PM~7108679
> *Yeah Wyner does good work... I'm hopin to see him soon for some work... just gotta remove one I got now so he can get down..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah hes the shit, plus hes really good gente too.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

EASTSIDA :nono:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHAT UP NINJA WHATS CRACKN TODAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jan 28 2007, 01:25 PM~7108747
> *WHAT UP NINJA WHATS CRACKN TODAY
> *


I DONT KNOW, WHY DONT YOU ASK FRANK IF HE WANTS TO HOP SO HE CAN BEAT YOUR ASS? HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2007, 01:27 PM~7108756
> *I DONT KNOW, WHY DONT YOU ASK FRANK IF HE WANTS TO HOP SO HE CAN BEAT YOUR ASS?      HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

so...... are they hopping or not?? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm headed out the door right now!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 28 2007, 02:15 PM~7109196
> *so...... are they hopping or not?? :dunno:
> *



Yeah... come to street life homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*HERE'S SOME PICS FROM LAST NIGHTS HOP AT STREET LIFE...  *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: FIRST TIME OUT AND THE MONTE TOOK THE WAGON AND THE IMPALA DOWN... ALL IN FUN BUT :thumbsup: TO MY CARNAL MONTELOKO87


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THAT'S ALL.. END THIS WITH A LIL GAS HOPPIN DOWN GRAND AVE.. :biggrin: 

HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

is techniques c.c still around?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn ruben it's been awhile since i've seen you post pics... looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> *HERE'S SOME PICS FROM LAST NIGHTS HOP AT STREET LIFE...  *
> 
> Nice Pics! Keep it up!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

nice pics ruben :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> > *HERE'S SOME PICS FROM LAST NIGHTS HOP AT STREET LIFE...  *
> >
> > Nice Pics! Keep it up!
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Those hop pictures tell me excatly why i need to hurry up and move to phx....aint shit happen here in albuquerque.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice fotos homie :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2007, 09:40 AM~7116470
> *Nice fotos homie  :biggrin:
> *


GATO I FOUND YOUR PURSE IN MY CAR :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What up AZ? Sorry I wasn't able to make it last night!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 29 2007, 11:03 AM~7116623
> *What up AZ? Sorry I wasn't able to make it last night!
> *


your FIRED.... :biggrin: 

hey weird question, but does anyone know of any models in the phx area available this saturday?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 29 2007, 02:53 AM~7115367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is thats trubs monte?
dont tell me theres 2 hot black montes down there couse i wanna scoop one :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 29 2007, 07:16 AM~7116025
> *what up homie!.........seen your car last night, but I didn't see you :biggrin:
> *


'sup trudawg you should've asked Jen to point me out....  Did your car make it to Phoenix?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 29 2007, 09:10 AM~7116682
> *is thats trubs monte?
> dont tell me theres 2 hot black montes down there couse i wanna scoop one :biggrin:
> *


that's Troubles! It was getting it last night before he popped a ball joint!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 29 2007, 10:04 AM~7116628
> *your FIRED.... :biggrin:
> 
> hey weird question, but does anyone know of any models in the phx area available this saturday?
> *


Man! Come on now that's not right! :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 29 2007, 11:13 AM~7116704
> *that's Troubles!  It was getting it last night before he popped a ball joint!
> *


i remember he was selling it awhile back i wanted to grab it. but he never got back to me. but that was almost a year ago.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7116687
> *'sup trudawg you should've asked Jen to point me out....  Did your car make it to Phoenix?
> *


yessir......sittin in my garage as we speak :biggrin: I just need a mobile mechanic to come by and work some issues out, I have no time, tools, or patience to fuck wit it :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 29 2007, 10:03 AM~7116616
> *GATO I FOUND YOUR PURSE IN MY CAR  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 29 2007, 11:14 AM~7116715
> *Man! Come on now that's not right! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2007, 11:12 AM~7117185
> *:angry:  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody familiar with Sahuaro Ranch Park near 59th ave in Glendale?
Is it big?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> Who owns this lincoln now? I just saw it rollin by my house :biggrin: Ihe color is bad ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0  Nice PICS knightstalker :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 29 2007, 03:05 PM~7119310
> *Anybody familiar with Sahuaro Ranch Park near 59th ave in Glendale?
> Is it big?
> *


you asking for an event?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 29 2007, 09:56 PM~7122421
> *you asking for an event?
> *


yup


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

what up OGGG :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*+Jan 29 2007, 10:03 AM~7116616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Jan 29 2007, 08:11 AM~7115989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 YOUR MONTE WAS *DOING THE DAMN THANG*, LIKE THEY SAY... IT WAS HITTIN GOOD FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up az


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2007, 12:48 AM~7125508
> *what up az
> *


Qvo Huero :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2007, 11:48 PM~7125508
> *what up az
> *


  'sup T.O. double D!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Attention my AZ Homies!

Anyone know where I can get a set of monte carlo ss bucket seats?

Besides EBAY.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 30 2007, 08:12 AM~7126848
> *Attention my AZ Homies!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a set of monte carlo ss bucket seats?
> ...


do they have the same brackets as a cutlass? cause i saw some clean ass ones at the junkyard on saturday...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 29 2007, 08:12 PM~7122622
> *what up OGGG :wave:
> *



HELLO :wave: 
HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 30 2007, 07:16 AM~7126882
> *do they have the same brackets as a cutlass? cause i saw some clean ass ones at the junkyard on saturday...
> *


I think so....PM me with the location on the junk yard please.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP ART? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 30 2007, 07:37 AM~7127013
> *WHAT UP ART? :biggrin:
> *


just working....and looking for some seats for my car.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 30 2007, 08:41 AM~7127037
> *just working....and looking for some seats for my car.
> *


I SEE I HOPE FIND SOME HOW ARE THE RIDERZ DOING?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> ALONG WITH HIS G-STRINGS :biggrin:
> :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up playa


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 30 2007, 07:42 AM~7127042
> *I SEE I HOPE FIND SOME HOW ARE THE RIDERZ DOING?
> *


riderz are all good  How you doing?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 30 2007, 08:12 AM~7126848
> *Attention my AZ Homies!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a set of monte carlo ss bucket seats?
> ...


Sup meathead... Ey if the junkyard don't have them, try dixie monte carlo depot... it's a website... they got a bunch of monte carlo shit... that's all they got... :biggrin:


DixieMonteCarloDepot.com


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 30 2007, 08:52 AM~7127548
> *Sup meathead... Ey if the junkyard don't have them, try dixie monte carlo depot... it's a website... they got a bunch of monte carlo shit... that's all they got...  :biggrin:
> DixieMonteCarloDepot.com
> *


thanks. I've ordered so much from there it isn't funny anymore....keeping those guys in business..I wanna try to get them local.....if possible, if not then I'll probably do the internet thing.

You know how it goes, as soon as you order something and pay alot of money for something another person will tell "I have a set of those laying around, you should've asked me"... that's why I'm asking here...get everyone on one shot :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> > Who owns this lincoln now? I just saw it rollin by my house :biggrin: Ihe color is bad ass!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I sold it to Andrew from Spirit CC.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 30 2007, 10:10 AM~7127686
> *thanks.  I've ordered so much from there it isn't funny anymore....keeping those guys in business..I wanna try to get them local.....if possible, if not then I'll probably do the internet thing.
> 
> You know how it goes, as soon as you order something and pay alot of money for something another person will tell "I have a set of those laying around, you should've asked me"...  that's why I'm asking here...get everyone on one shot :biggrin:
> *


yeah that's the worst thing! :angry: i just PM'd you about those seats homie, they will be alot cheaper that way... let me know if they work out for you...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2007, 11:21 AM~7127754
> *I sold it to Andrew from Spirit CC.
> *


are we gonna take the cadillac out this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 30 2007, 08:52 AM~7127104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that..So when are you guys gonna through a picinic?
I am doing ok thanks for asking..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2007, 10:36 AM~7127865
> *are we gonna take the cadillac out this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


You know!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 30 2007, 11:17 AM~7128796
> *I am glad to hear that..So when are you guys gonna through a picinic?
> I am doing ok thanks for asking..
> *


LOL! I don't know.....we are more like ants.....we go to the picnics! J/K

Maybe this spring....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2007, 01:20 PM~7128824
> *You know!! :biggrin:
> *


woo hoo :thumbsup:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 29 2007, 08:48 PM~7123077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO LLORES MIJO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7129598
> *:0
> NO LLORES MIJO
> *


No lloro no mas me acuerdo  
I still think ke son fake estan a litte to BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 30 2007, 02:17 PM~7129890
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2007, 02:12 PM~7129843
> *No lloro no mas me acuerdo
> I still think ke son fake estan a litte to BIG  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP, I'M GONNA TELL HER!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 30 2007, 02:28 PM~7130005
> *:0  :0  :0  DAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP, I'M GONNA TELL HER!!!
> *


Hahahaha what are you talking about willy hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2007, 04:12 PM~7129843
> *No lloro no mas me acuerdo
> I still think ke son fake estan a litte to BIG  :biggrin:
> *


Si Muey Grande


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2007, 01:39 PM~7130105
> *Hahahaha what are you talking about willy hahahaha  :biggrin:
> *



"Willy" isn't "Willis"? :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Art uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 30 2007, 02:33 PM~7130620
> *What up Art uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


What up!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 30 2007, 01:12 PM~7129283
> *LOL!  I don't know.....we are more like ants.....we go to the picnics! J/K
> 
> Maybe this spring....
> *



 Well let me know I will help out with some food..or should I say beer :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: 73 Riviera


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hello.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pts/271017206.html

anyone see this, posted today, not mine


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 30 2007, 03:09 PM~7130416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S THE MEXICAN WAY TO SAY IT :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: JEN IN PHX


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Anybody watch "King Of Cars"? our very own Chalio representing Locos made his TV debut tonight.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Jan 30 2007, 11:03 PM~7133884
> *SUP TRUDAWG  :wave:
> ...OH AND WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A PURSE  :uh:  ...I THINK
> 
> *


 :uh: I wasn't


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 30 2007, 09:34 PM~7134193
> *Anybody watch "King Of Cars"? our very own Chalio representing Locos made his TV debut tonight.
> *



Just saw it... :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good morning AZ!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

where's the gas hopp pics at Rollin? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 31 2007, 09:49 AM~7137533
> *where's the gas hopp pics at Rollin? :biggrin:
> *


the ones from mexico?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2007, 11:04 AM~7137672
> *the ones from mexico?
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 31 2007, 10:05 AM~7137679
> *yeah :biggrin:
> *


man they got wait for the website to see that one! :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2007, 11:08 AM~7137703
> *man they got wait for the website to see that one! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 30 2007, 09:34 PM~7134193
> *Anybody watch "King Of Cars"? our very own Chalio representing Locos made his TV debut tonight.
> *



I saw it :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roll'n_@Jan 31 2007, 10:08 AM~7137703
> *man they got wait for the website to see that one! :biggrin:
> *


well send me the pics and i'll put them on there fool!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 31 2007, 10:25 AM~7137827
> *well send me the pics and i'll put them on there fool!
> *


we need to meet up soon homie!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHERE DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT KING OF CARS AT ?


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 31 2007, 10:41 AM~7137960
> *WHERE DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT KING OF CARS AT ?
> *


A&E channel 40 on Cox Cable.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

IS IT THE HOPPY BIRTHDAY ONE ?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 31 2007, 12:41 PM~7138976
> *IS IT THE HOPPY BIRTHDAY ONE ?
> *


YUP


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 31 2007, 12:41 PM~7138976
> *IS IT THE HOPPY BIRTHDAY ONE ?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 31 2007, 12:00 PM~7138590
> *Qvo Arizona
> *


What up


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

ARE THERE ANY SHOWS COMING UP OTHER THAN LRM??? OR ANY SHOWS FOR THE SUMMER????? :happysad:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Jan 31 2007, 03:59 PM~7140770
> *ARE THERE ANY SHOWS  COMING UP OTHER THAN LRM???  OR ANY SHOWS FOR THE SUMMER????? :happysad:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=306295&st=120, http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=306295&st=20 :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

JUS SEEN KING OF CARS :thumbsdown: PROPS TO CHALIO FOR GOING DOWN THERE TO DO IT :thumbsup: IF YOU HAVENT SEEN IT ITS ON YOUTUBE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 31 2007, 03:54 PM~7140749
> *What up
> *


Not much bro just another day


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 31 2007, 04:44 PM~7141146
> *JUS SEEN KING OF CARS :thumbsdown: PROPS TO CHALIO FOR GOING DOWN THERE TO DO IT :thumbsup: IF YOU HAVENT SEEN IT ITS ON YOUTUBE
> *


Link? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 31 2007, 05:34 PM~7141682
> *Link? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


"King of Cars" - Hop Off in Las Vegas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 31 2007, 05:44 PM~7141785
> *"King of Cars" - Hop Off in Las Vegas
> *



 Thanks Ricky... I was just messing with the homie... I saw that last night... It ended quick tho...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR PHONE FOOL. PAY YOUR BILL!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 31 2007, 06:36 PM~7142312
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR PHONE FOOL. PAY YOUR BILL!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

MY BAD, ITS ON. ITS JUST YOU DONT ANSWER :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 31 2007, 06:51 PM~7142486
> *MY BAD, ITS ON. ITS JUST YOU DONT ANSWER  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: You were calling the chirp wey.... 

I got my cell phone and the chirp... plus the pda...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 31 2007, 06:44 PM~7141785
> *"King of Cars" - Hop Off in Las Vegas
> *


THAT WAS COOL CHALIO WENT DOWN THERE TO L.V BUT MAN YOU NEED TO CHECK YOUR RIDE AND SEE IF IT WORK'S BEFORE YOU LEAVE ? REMEMBER YOUR REPP'N AZ KNOW! THAT MEAN'S ALL OF US LISTEN TO THE END WHEN CHOP SAY'S DID AZ GET IT OR L.V AND LISTEN TO THE REACTION! I GOT LOVE FOR YOU DOG BUT YOU SHOULD LET SOME ONE KNOW SO YOU COULD HAD SOME SKINA THERE TO BACK YOU .


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

TOMORROW....AZ BE READY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2007, 08:47 PM~7143601
> *TOMORROW....AZ BE READY!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 31 2007, 10:16 PM~7143897
> *:0
> *


hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2007, 07:47 PM~7143601
> *TOMORROW....AZ BE READY!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


FOR WHAT?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 31 2007, 11:51 PM~7144210
> *FOR WHAT?
> *


For the baddest mama jama this side of the Rio Grande :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 31 2007, 09:51 PM~7144210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 31 2007, 09:00 PM~7144317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Oookay...... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 31 2007, 10:51 PM~7144210
> *FOR WHAT?
> *


If you dont know...better ask somebody. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 1 2007, 12:17 AM~7144498
> *
> Huh???
> *


 :dunno: Just sounded right :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 1 2007, 08:53 AM~7146448
> *Good morning AZ
> *


good morning...getting on a plane here in a few.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2007, 07:57 AM~7146477
> *good morning...getting on a plane here in a few.
> *


Are you Ready 4 AZ hahahahahahaha
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Riko ke rollo kuando


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7146503
> *Are you  Ready 4 AZ hahahahahahaha
> :biggrin:
> *


Other way around...believe that


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface_402 (Jan 16, 2007)

Was up people, Good Morning, Ready for the weekend?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Haber si es cierto hahahaha


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Como esta todos el hacer en el Arizona?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

NO NINTENDO :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 10:26 AM~7147423
> *NO NINTENDO  :biggrin:
> *


LLO TAMPOCO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 10:26 AM~7147423
> *NO NINTENDO  :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

FELZ CUNPLANOS DE VALENTIN ELIZALDE. RIP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 1 2007, 11:01 AM~7147668
> *LLO TAMPOCO
> *


isnt it TAMPICO ???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2007, 11:28 AM~7147875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 03:15 PM~7149670
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Get to work :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 04:19 PM~7149748
> *Get to work :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7149748
> *Get to work :twak:  :roflmao:
> *




:angry: FUCK WORK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 02:37 PM~7149891
> *:angry:  FUCK WORK!!!  :cheesy:
> *




x2


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up az.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 03:37 PM~7149891
> *:angry:  FUCK WORK!!!  :cheesy:
> *



Try saying that when you get paid


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 1 2007, 03:38 PM~7149902
> *x2
> *


X100000000000000000
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 03:52 PM~7150018
> *Try saying that when you get paid
> *


X90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 03:52 PM~7150018
> *Try saying that when you get paid
> *



Good point... :biggrin: 

That's the only time I love this job... :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up ruben


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 04:48 PM~7150388
> *whats up ruben
> *



Qvo homie... Just here at work... :banghead:


What you up to? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 04:47 PM~7150386
> *Good point...  :biggrin:
> 
> That's the only time I love this job... :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *



Nerd


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: at home chiln were you workn at


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 04:54 PM~7150421
> *:biggrin: at home chiln were you workn at
> *



He works on the corner :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: DAMM HES MAKIN YOUR MONEY


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 04:57 PM~7150448
> *:roflmao: DAMM HES MAKIN YOUR MONEY
> *




he works hard at it too :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Feb 1 2007, 04:52 PM~7150408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At verizon... dealing with pendejos all day everyday! :uh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

hno: he has been stuck in reply mode for awhile now DEE DEE DEE :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

POOR GUY :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 04:59 PM~7150472
> *:tounge:
> *


Ain't it spelled tongue :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:01 PM~7150488
> *POOR GUY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 04:54 PM~7150427
> *He works on the corner  :roflmao:
> *



:nono: I'm retired from pimpin...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WELL AT LEAST YOUR INSIDE


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 05:02 PM~7150500
> *:nono: I'm retired from pimpin...
> *



You retired from being a $2.00 hoe? dang good job :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: DAMM YOUR COMING UP


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:02 PM~7150506
> *WELL AT LEAST YOUR INSIDE
> *



He ain't inside he is on the corner of where Verizon is ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok I'll leave him alone now


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POOR RUBEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 05:02 PM~7150510
> *You retired from being a $2.00 hoe? dang good job  :thumbsup:
> *



Keep talkin shit... :buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 05:01 PM~7150491
> *Ain't it spelled tongue :dunno: :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7150559
> *:twak:
> *



You still love me when you come home :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 DAMM ALL CAUSE I ASKD WERE YOU WORK. I DONT EVEN ASK WHAT TIME YOU GET OUT :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:08 PM~7150566
> *:0 DAMM ALL CAUSE I ASKD WERE YOU WORK. I DONT EVEN ASK WHAT TIME YOU GET OUT :biggrin:
> *



I'm in the slient witness protection now i say nothing no more because knightstalker is gonna be looking for me now hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:06 PM~7150544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: POOR RUBEN
> *



:tears: 


































:biggrin: J/K... It's ok wey...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 05:10 PM~7150595
> *:tears:
> :biggrin: J/K... It's ok wey...
> *



Yea it's ok he is just gonna kick my ass when he gets off of work :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMESTIC VILONCE :angry: DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Feb 1 2007, 05:08 PM~7150565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: No mames wey...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:14 PM~7150640
> *DOMESTIC VILONCE :angry: DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT
> *



:nono: It's spelled DOMESTIC VIOLENCE ha ha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 05:10 PM~7150592
> *I'm in the slient witness protection now i say nothing no more because knightstalker is gonna be looking for me now  hno:
> *


 :0 






:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

THEY DIDNT PUT THAT WORD ON MY GED TEST


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:19 PM~7150692
> *THEY DIDNT PUT THAT WORD ON MY GED TEST
> *



:0 :roflmao:



Not even a spelling test in Elementary School?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Feb 1 2007, 05:11 PM~7150609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: Domestic Violence is bad for La Raza :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2007, 05:22 PM~7150728
> *:nono: Domestic Violence is bad for La Raza :biggrin:
> *



Amen preacher :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

I DONT ANY THING ABOUT IT CANT EVEN SPELL IT :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:23 PM~7150748
> *I DONT ANY THING ABOUT IT CANT EVEN SPELL IT :dunno:
> *


:dunno: huh


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 1 2007, 05:23 PM~7150744
> *Amen preacher  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

AMEN


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

AE FOOL CAN YOU MESS AROUND WITH THE BIILIN :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 05:44 PM~7150930
> *AE FOOL CAN YOU MESS AROUND WITH THE BIILIN :cheesy:
> *



 depends what you need homie..


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

IL CALL YOU IN A BIT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 1 2007, 06:00 PM~7151085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2007, 06:08 PM~7151154
> *IL CALL YOU IN A BIT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT'S UP AZ


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

EVERY ONE READY FOR SUNDAY?
I'M CALLING OUT ANY STREET CAR...."NOT SUPER STREET" MEANING NO EXTENSION AT ALL. SINGLE OR DOUBLE 8 BATTTERIES OR 14 BATTERIES.........HIT ME UP CUZ I WONT BE BACK ON HERE TILL LATER.......LATER.................... 623-764-3549


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:23 PM~7153505
> *EVERY ONE READY FOR SUNDAY?
> I'M CALLING OUT ANY STREET CAR...."NOT SUPER STREET" MEANING NO EXTENSION AT ALL.  SINGLE OR DOUBLE 8 BATTTERIES OR 14 BATTERIES.........HIT ME UP CUZ I WONT BE BACK ON HERE TILL LATER.......LATER.................... 623-764-3549
> *


where at?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:23 PM~7153505
> *EVERY ONE READY FOR SUNDAY?
> I'M CALLING OUT ANY STREET CAR...."NOT SUPER STREET" MEANING NO EXTENSION AT ALL.  SINGLE OR DOUBLE 8 BATTTERIES OR 14 BATTERIES.........HIT ME UP CUZ I WONT BE BACK ON HERE TILL LATER.......LATER.................... 623-764-3549
> *



:0 


:cheesy: Another hop? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Feb 1 2007, 08:59 PM~7153887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats's up meathead!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 2 2007, 04:40 AM~7155543
> *Good Morning AZ
> *


"Early Bird"



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 2 2007, 06:34 AM~7155811
> *Buenos diAZ
> *


Que tal


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2007, 09:51 AM~7155880
> *"Early Bird"
> 
> *


Gets the worm!




.................or should I say beats the traffic :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2007, 07:51 AM~7155880
> *Que tal
> *


Not to much bro I'm working :angry:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

morning az.... yawn got my jack in the box last night. and im getting tatt'd today. what could be better?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 2 2007, 12:09 PM~7156655
> *morning az.... yawn got my jack in the box last night. and im getting tatt'd today. what could be better?
> *


yea jack n the box is the shit and was all I ate for the 1st month when I first got here............till I got fat as hell, and had to lay off if for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7156798
> *yea jack n the box is the shit and was all I ate for the 1st month when I first got here............till I got fat as hell, and had to lay off if for awhile :biggrin:
> *


they dont have jack in the crack in new mexico so jen knew right away that its what i wanted when i landed...saw the 64 last night


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2007, 07:50 AM~7155873
> *whats's up meathead!
> *


Qvo homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 2 2007, 09:09 AM~7156655
> *morning az.... yawn got my jack in the box last night. and im getting tatt'd today. what could be better?
> *


Where you getting tattooed???? your nalgas? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 2 2007, 09:45 AM~7156914
> *Qvo homie...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 2 2007, 12:32 PM~7156815
> *they dont have jack in the crack in new mexico so jen knew right away that its what i wanted when i landed...saw the 64 last night
> *


yea we don't have em in Michigan either, that's why I was addicted like to the Crack :biggrin: You should have stopped over and said Whatup!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Ryan... :biggrin: 


:wave: Davinci


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wat up Members!!!!!!! (TRU& Knight)


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP HYNA :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2007, 10:47 AM~7156924
> *Where you getting tattooed???? your nalgas? :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7157065
> *Wat up Members!!!!!!! (TRU& Knight)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 10:12 AM~7157074
> *WHATS UP HYNA  :biggrin:
> *


player :uh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP ART


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 10:30 AM~7157173
> *WHATS UP ART
> *



Lil Ese!! whats up....you made it to the LIL soap opra!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

DAYS OF OUR LIVES :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 2 2007, 11:33 AM~7157202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :roflmao: Este wey... you even know the names... :banghead:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M A KING!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SUP FOOLIOS!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

BUBBZ!!!! HOW ARE YA!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

Johnny, you aint been over in a couple weeks, whats up with that!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 01:48 PM~7158283
> *:uh:
> *



:twak: Don't gimme that face fucker... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

DONT GET LOUD PROSPECT :0 JUST FOR THAT, THIS MEETING ON SATURDAY. YOU GOTTA BRING TWO 20 PACK :biggrin: HE HE!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 03:00 PM~7158864
> *DONT GET LOUD PROSPECT :0 JUST FOR THAT, THIS MEETING ON SATURDAY. YOU GOTTA BRING TWO 20 PACK  :biggrin: HE HE!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Dam Kinghstalker...you a prospect!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

OH AND YOU KNOW TODD AND RAY WANT CHICKEN TOO RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 03:06 PM~7158917
> *OH AND YOU KNOW TODD AND RAY WANT CHICKEN TOO RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 05:06 PM~7158917
> *OH AND YOU KNOW TODD AND RAY WANT CHICKEN TOO RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


El Polo Loco!!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 2 2007, 03:06 PM~7158917
> *OH AND YOU KNOW TODD AND RAY WANT CHICKEN TOO RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Feb 2 2007, 03:06 PM~7158908
> *Dam Knightstalker...you a prospect!
> *



:0 hno: 



:roflmao: Wassup Johnny :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 2 2007, 03:06 PM~7158917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DIRTY SOUTH :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN BIG ED, KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Feb 1 2007, 10:23 PM~7153505
> *EVERY ONE READY FOR SUNDAY?
> I'M CALLING OUT ANY STREET CAR...."NOT SUPER STREET" MEANING NO EXTENSION AT ALL.  SINGLE OR DOUBLE 8 BATTTERIES OR 14 BATTERIES.........HIT ME UP CUZ I WONT BE BACK ON HERE TILL LATER.......LATER.................... 623-764-3549
> *


 YA THIS IS BIG ED AND IM CALLING OUT ALL LOWRIDER BIKE'S AND TEN SPEED'S NO TEN SPEED'S THAT GOT'S A 18 SPEED SHIFT OR TASELS ON THE HANDEL BARS JUST STREET BIKE'S THANK'S JUST MESS'N TROUB'S HIT ME UP SENCE YOU SINGLED ME OUT I GOT EXTENSION  IF YOUR GONNA HOP HIT ME UP DOG.....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 2 2007, 09:18 PM~7161114
> *DIRTY SOUTH :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP KNIGHITSTALKER WHAT'S POPP'N HOMIE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 2 2007, 08:21 PM~7161142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just chillin homie... Anything going on this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2007, 09:21 PM~7161142
> *WHATS CRACKIN BIG ED, KNIGHTSTALKER
> *


WHAT'S THE HAPP'S BIG HOMIE.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I DONT KNOW HOMIE TROUBLE WANT'S TO HOPP SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 2 2007, 08:36 PM~7161343
> *I DONT KNOW HOMIE TROUBLE WANT'S TO HOPP SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S.
> *



 Orale... post up if anything is going down... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> YA THIS IS BIG ED AND IM CALLING OUT ALL LOWRIDER BIKE'S AND TEN SPEED'S NO TEN SPEED'S THAT GOT'S A 18 SPEED SHIFT OR TASELS ON THE HANDEL BARS JUST STREET BIKE'S THANK'S JUST MESS'N TROUB'S HIT ME UP SENCE YOU SINGLED ME OUT I GOT EXTENSION  IF YOUR GONNA HOP HIT ME UP DOG.....


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







> Qvo homie
> 
> WHATS GOOD? I'M JUST HERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO THIS WEEKEND
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: 














































































:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:

:biggrin:  :cheesy:

:biggrin:  :cheesy: 



:biggrin:  :cheesy:

:biggrin:  :cheesy: 

:biggrin:  
















:nono: I CAN :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2007, 08:57 PM~7161564
> *:biggrin:    :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey AZ siders, anyone go to Desert Valley Auto Parts? I was looking at their website and it says you can't take tools. Do they pick the part?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2007, 11:47 AM~7156924
> *Where you getting tattooed???? your nalgas? :biggrin:
> *


umm no, wyner from fine art tattoo work on a piece on my back. he's gonna start sleeving me when i come back for the lowrider show in march


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 3 2007, 02:57 AM~7163553
> *umm no, wyner from fine art tattoo work on a piece on my back. he's gonna start sleeving me when i come back for the lowrider show in march
> *


thats Big Rays homie right?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

anybody gonna come out and kick it?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*READ THIS OUT LOUD REALLY LOUD OK READY

I AM SOFA KING 
WE TODD IT !!!!! 
*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 3 2007, 06:50 AM~7163692
> *thats Big Rays homie right?
> *


yeah, hes the best.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 3 2007, 01:57 AM~7163553
> *umm no, wyner from fine art tattoo work on a piece on my back. he's gonna start sleeving me when i come back for the lowrider show in march
> *


It was just a shot in the dark guess..... sleeves huh? "ganster"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 3 2007, 07:58 AM~7164107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PHOENIX RIDERZ* _*ARE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!*_


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ enything 4 thiz weekend


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

who's hopping tomorrow? :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Feb 3 2007, 09:19 PM~7168160
> *who's hopping tomorrow? :uh:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

AZ WAKE THE FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whats cracking for the day?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2007, 01:10 PM~7165441
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ ARE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

who's ready for the show in march?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT UP AZ!!!!!


HOPE EVERYONE HAD A NICE WEEKEND...

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 5 2007, 11:49 AM~7179466
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

I miss az


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Feb 5 2007, 11:33 AM~7178403
> *who's ready for the show in march?
> *


 :uh: I gotta lot of work to do, with little time and money :angry:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 5 2007, 11:49 AM~7179466
> *
> *


what it do AZ family


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up with you dirty south.....I can dig that avatar


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

WOW 1600 PAGES :0 
ANOTHER DUMB PIC FOR PEOPLE TO SHIT ABOUT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 5 2007, 01:45 PM~7180379
> *:uh: I gotta lot of work to do, with little time and money :angry:
> *


u got my #, call me when you're ready so we can get the trailer and get it to the shop.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 5 2007, 11:03 PM~7186184
> *u got my #, call me when you're ready so we can get the trailer and get it to the shop.
> *


ME TOO?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2007, 11:44 PM~7186503
> *ME TOO?????? :biggrin:
> *


If you want :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

THIS PAGE IS STUCK ON 1600 :banghead:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning AZ!!!























I'm ready for Friday already!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 6 2007, 08:24 AM~7188278
> *THIS PAGE IS STUCK ON 1600  :banghead:
> *


What was your phot shoot for? LRM?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

YEAH


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

MAYBE IF I POST ONE MORE TIME IT WILL HIT 1601 hno:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 6 2007, 12:16 PM~7189232
> *  :dunno:
> *


stop posting those pics.... :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 6 2007, 10:47 AM~7188917
> *Good morning AZ!!!
> I'm ready for Friday already!!
> *



Same here...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 Oh shit... Hey Jeremy it hit 1601!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 6 2007, 10:01 AM~7189062
> *YEAH
> *


You need to find out how to reply to someone the right way.. :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 6 2007, 10:37 AM~7189443
> *:0  Oh shit... Hey Jeremy it hit 1601!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad to see that this was the highlight of your day :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 6 2007, 12:33 PM~7189854
> *You need to find out how to reply to someone the right way.. :uh:
> *


OK THEN  YES


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 6 2007, 11:51 AM~7189990
> *OK THEN   YES
> *


THAT'S BETTER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 6 2007, 12:34 PM~7189861
> *I'm glad to see that this was the highlight of your day :0
> *



:cheesy: 















:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Whats Crackin AZ .. Everyone ready for the show in March.. Cant wait to see all the AZ babydollz.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 6 2007, 12:31 AM~7186831
> *If you want :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Feb 6 2007, 05:20 PM~7191210
> *Whats Crackin AZ ..  Everyone ready for the show in March..  Cant wait to see all the AZ babydollz.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 5 2007, 09:21 PM~7184890
> *WOW 1600 PAGES  :0
> ANOTHER DUMB PIC FOR PEOPLE TO SHIT ABOUT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


:dunno: WTF ,,,,,,,, *ANOTHER DUMB PIC FOR PEOLPE SHIT ABOUT??????*:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2007, 03:25 PM~7191256
> *:dunno: WTF ,,,,,,,,  ANOTHER DUMB PIC FOR PEOLPE SHIT ABOUT??????:biggrin:
> *


OH HELL NO!!! SHIT, I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TRYING TO CLOWN :angry: 
PLEASE FORGIVE MY GRAMMAR MISTAKE BEN :uh: YOU ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

well nevermind :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: what's up jen


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

can you guys post more pics of WYNER TATTOOS. is it hard to get some work done from him i wanted to set up some time with him when i go down for the show next month


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 6 2007, 05:26 PM~7192384
> *can you guys post more pics of WYNER TATTOOS. is it hard to get some work done from him i wanted to set up some time with him when i go down for the show next month
> *


hit up Big Ray. I'm sure he has plenty of pics of his work. I think Wyner has a Myspace page.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 6 2007, 05:26 PM~7192384
> *can you guys post more pics of WYNER TATTOOS. is it hard to get some work done from him i wanted to set up some time with him when i go down for the show next month
> *


BIG RAY has about 10 from Wyner...I got 1.5 (he shaded one of mine, and did another one) he's cool as hell. Book with him now!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Here's the link to his myspace...
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...04-2c994f5f3e97


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up AZ !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 6 2007, 04:16 PM~7191721
> *OH HELL NO!!! SHIT, I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TRYING TO CLOWN  :angry:
> PLEASE FORGIVE MY GRAMMAR MISTAKE BEN  :uh:  YOU ASS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT, I'M A CLOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YOU WANT ME TO TAPP YOUR *WHAT*????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2007, 09:29 PM~7195023
> *WHAT, I'M A CLOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND YOU WANT ME TO TAPP YOUR WHAT????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 6 2007, 09:36 PM~7195094
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHO AM I :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2007, 09:36 PM~7195103
> *:uh:  :uh:  WHO AM I :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun:------------------------------------------------------------------ :uh: 
I HATE THAT FACE :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 6 2007, 11:40 PM~7195146
> *:machinegun:------------------------------------------------------------------  :uh:
> I HATE THAT FACE  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 6 2007, 09:40 PM~7195146
> *:machinegun:------------------------------------------------------------------  :uh:
> I HATE THAT FACE  :angry:
> *


I USED TO KNOW SOME STUPID ASS THAT MADE THAT FACE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 6 2007, 09:41 PM~7195156
> *:uh:
> *


HEY DON'T GANG UP ON ME


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 6 2007, 09:41 PM~7195156
> *:uh:
> *


TRUDAWG IN DA HOUSE


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2007, 09:41 PM~7195158
> *I USED TO KNOW SOME STUPID ASS THAT MADE THAT FACE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ... :nono:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 6 2007, 09:43 PM~7195187
> *:0 ... :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2007, 11:42 PM~7195170
> *TRUDAWG IN DA HOUSE
> *


wussup homie!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 6 2007, 09:29 PM~7194276
> *BIG RAY has about 10 from Wyner...I got 1.5 (he shaded one of mine, and did another one) he's cool as hell.  Book with him now!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Here's the link to his myspace...
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...04-2c994f5f3e97
> *


I second that...He did a great job on my back and i have another appt before the LRM show in march.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatup KNIGHTSTALKER!
So you buying a car from the midwest or something???


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

phearless records hosting coyote hill tonight. cheap ass drink specials.. lets see az out tonight...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Feb 7 2007, 12:27 PM~7198383
> *phearless records hosting coyote hill tonight. cheap ass drink specials.. lets see az out tonight...
> *


I think thats by my house. Where is it located exactly?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 6 2007, 11:54 PM~7195295
> *wussup homie!
> *


What's up Ryan... what's up AZ? :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 7 2007, 12:47 PM~7198564
> *What's up Ryan... what's up AZ? :wave:
> *


not much E....just working, trying to recoup from the 6grand it took to move out here :biggrin: But the weather is great :worship:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 7 2007, 01:09 PM~7198745
> *not much E....just working, trying to recoup from the 6grand it took to move out here :biggrin: But the weather is great :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 Why 6K? Man... good luck though. You got the ride out there too, right?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 7 2007, 01:12 PM~7198774
> *:0  :0 Why 6K?  Man... good luck though.  You got the ride out there too, right?
> *


yea I got my ride out here :biggrin: 
Had to transport 2 cars, Plus about 3 grand to move into my new house, airfare, moving cost, and various other expenses. But it's cool, I'm just glad to have a good paying, steady job, everything else comes secondary. I'd live in Michigan if I had the job I have now


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 7 2007, 06:41 AM~7197261
> *whatup KNIGHTSTALKER!
> So you buying a car from the midwest or something???
> *



Qvo homie... nah not me... I already got my car that i need to finish asap... by 2008 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 7 2007, 01:16 PM~7199611
> *Qvo homie... nah not me... I already got my car that i need to finish asap... by 2008 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 01:19 PM~7199626
> *:biggrin:
> *


jen you don't even have your own website in your signature? :scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 7 2007, 01:29 PM~7199680
> *jen you don't even have your own website in your signature?  :scrutinize:
> *


Actually...I'm selling all my bike parts and just going to slang hydraulics fulltime! Plus with the tour getting ready to start up...it's gonna be a busy year!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 01:37 PM~7199743
> *Actually...I'm selling all my bike parts and just going to slang hydraulics fulltime!  Plus with the tour getting ready to start up...it's gonna be a busy year!
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 6 2007, 08:29 PM~7194276
> *BIG RAY has about 10 from Wyner...I got 1.5 (he shaded one of mine, and did another one) he's cool as hell.  Book with him now!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Here's the link to his myspace...
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...04-2c994f5f3e97
> *


thanks jen i will give him a call :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 7 2007, 05:25 PM~7202005
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 01:37 PM~7199743
> *JEN IN PHX
> --------------------
> STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


That's what i'm talkin' about! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 7 2007, 06:38 PM~7202537
> *  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup fool


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 7 2007, 02:12 PM~7199176
> *yea I got my ride out here :biggrin:
> Had to transport 2 cars, Plus about 3 grand to move into my new house, airfare, moving cost, and various other expenses. But it's cool, I'm just glad to have a good paying, steady job, everything else comes secondary. I'd live in Michigan if I had the job I have now
> *


Where you working? The fam out there with you? Well... that's cool that everything is coming together out that way and I'm sure the weather isn't a bad side effect is it? :biggrin:  LOL 

I'm getting my steel tonight or tomorrow... then I'm ordering my cylinders in a week or so... then, CUT. :biggrin: :biggrin: Finally, I can't wait!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2007, 08:29 AM~7207426
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 8 2007, 08:51 AM~7207555
> *:wave:
> *


Hello


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 8 2007, 10:53 AM~7207565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it! You're gonna love it! Just make sure you do it right the first time, and you won't have to worry about the all the problems later on. Yes my kids are here with me, even my ex relocated down here. I work for the Power Company down here doing IT work.
You know you're always welcome to come visit. Plane tickets are like $60 bucks one way if you booke em 2 weeks out. March 4th is the LRM show. A few cats from MI are flying out here! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 8 2007, 11:23 AM~7207843
> *Glad to hear it! You're gonna love it! Just make sure you do it right the first time, and you won't have to worry about the all the problems later on. Yes my kids are here with me, even my ex relocated down here. I work for the Power Company down here doing IT work.
> You know you're always welcome to come visit. Plane tickets are like $60 bucks one way if you booke em 2 weeks out. March 4th is the LRM show. A few cats from MI are flying out here! :biggrin:
> *


60 bucks!!? Why so cheap? That's a nice price... I probably won't be able to resist coming out to visit :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda ARIZA!? just wanted to let you guys know about some updates to my site if you want to check it out... there is VIDEOS now in the MEDIA section...

Lowriding Underground  

let me know what you think... and i need more features! if you got a car, a club, or a shop let me know and i can post you up FREE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 8 2007, 10:13 AM~7208317
> *que onda ARIZA!? just wanted to let you guys know about some updates to my site if you want to check it out... there is VIDEOS now in the MEDIA section...
> 
> Lowriding Underground
> ...



You just said the magic word for some fools Ricky... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 8 2007, 11:30 AM~7208948
> *You just said the magic word for some fools Ricky... :biggrin:
> *


that's my attention getter... :biggrin: what you think of the new video area? i'ma be adding more events to it just like the photo galleries, but it'll probably a month or two before i move to new server cause i don't have enough space on mine for all the videos...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 8 2007, 09:23 AM~7207843
> *Where you been hiding at lately? :dunno:  :wave: *


I WAS SICK THEN MY DAUGHTER ENDED UP IN THE HOSPITAL BUT EVERYTHING IS GOOD NOW SO I AM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 8 2007, 11:32 AM~7208964
> *that's my attention getter...  :biggrin:  what you think of the new video area? i'ma be adding more events to it just like the photo galleries, but it'll probably a month or two before i move to new server cause i don't have enough space on mine for all the videos...
> *



I'm at work on my pda but I'll check it out when I get home bro...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP RUBEN? :wave: 
HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2007, 12:42 PM~7209536
> *I WAS SICK THEN MY DAUGHTER ENDED UP IN THE HOSPITAL BUT EVERYTHING IS GOOD NOW SO I AM BACK :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear everything is good Moni..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2007, 01:24 PM~7209925
> *WHAT UP RUBEN? :wave:
> HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING?
> *


Just waiting on the weekend... :biggrin: 


oh yeah *FUCK WORK!* :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 8 2007, 01:39 PM~7210057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHY WHAT'S GOING ON ON THE WEEKEND?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I need to know what events are going on in AZ during the month of April
*weekend of the 14th
weekend of the 22nd
weekend of the 28th*
are dates they have available at the park, and I don't want to clash with anyone else


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2007, 01:24 PM~7209925
> *WHAT UP RUBEN? :wave:
> HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING?
> *



:wave: good just here


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 8 2007, 02:22 PM~7210505
> *I need to know what events are going on in AZ during the month of April
> weekend of the 14th
> weekend of the 22nd
> ...


weekend of the 14th is the LRM San Bernandino show. Some people might be going to that show. :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 8 2007, 04:43 PM~7210820
> *weekend of the 14th is the LRM San Bernandino show. Some people might be going to that show. :dunno:
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup: Anything else?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2007, 01:52 PM~7210172
> *THANKS RUBEN
> WHY WHAT'S GOING ON ON THE WEEKEND?
> 
> *



:dunno: somethin always comes up... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINATE!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 8 2007, 03:31 PM~7211281
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINATE!!!!!!!
> *


yea, what she said. Happy Birthday


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 8 2007, 02:39 PM~7210768
> *:wave: good just here
> *



HEY GIRL  
I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING GOOD HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW IN MARCH..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 8 2007, 03:31 PM~7211281
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINATE!!!!!!!
> *



X2 Happy Birthday homie! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2007, 04:41 PM~7211984
> *HEY GIRL
> I AM GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING GOOD HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW IN MARCH..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 8 2007, 09:23 AM~7207843
> *Plane tickets are like $60 bucks one way if you booke em 2 weeks out. March 4th is the LRM show. A few cats from MI are flying out here! :biggrin:
> *


What airline are you flying for $60 one way? I flew to Detroit twice last year and the cheapest ticket I got was $350. I flew out there last February and had booked my ticket on Northwest the December before and it was still $400. :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 8 2007, 11:32 AM~7208964
> *that's my attention getter...  :biggrin:  what you think of the new video area? i'ma be adding more events to it just like the photo galleries, but it'll probably a month or two before i move to new server cause i don't have enough space on mine for all the videos...
> *


Looks good homie... the only complaint is that they're kinda small... hahaha.. maybe once you get more space or a new server you can make the player double that size... maybe add some music... :dunno: (did you see the one i made of todds 61?) :cheesy: 


but overall :thumbsup: Lookin good homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 8 2007, 11:10 PM~7214433
> *
> *


What, I got to call you to find out... LOL It's TruDawg Airlines isn't it!? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX JEN, RED DOG & KNIGHTSTALKER! :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2007, 12:39 AM~7216289
> *Looks good homie... the only complaint is that they're kinda small... hahaha.. maybe once you get more space or a new server you can make the player double that size... maybe add some music... :dunno: (did you see the one i made of todds 61?)  :cheesy:
> but overall :thumbsup: Lookin good homie...  :biggrin:
> *


yeah fool that's why i had to make it so small cause all the clips wouldn't fit... i want to try and get a streaming video server so i can load bigger clips like youtube... but my own shit you know...  and yeah i saw the video it looks tight fool...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 9 2007, 07:55 AM~7217236
> *yeah fool that's why i had to make it so small cause all the clips wouldn't fit... i want to try and get a streaming video server so i can load bigger clips like youtube... but my own shit you know...    and yeah i saw the video it looks tight fool...
> *


LOLOTUBE? That'd be tight!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

good morning az..... anyone know where i can get a steel valve for a dayton hernandez doesnt have them thanks for any help :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 9 2007, 03:06 PM~7218913
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE
> *


What homie!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Feb 9 2007, 07:55 AM~7217236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 9 2007, 06:53 AM~7216984
> *THANX JEN, RED DOG & KNIGHTSTALKER! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: TGIF... so what's up for this weekend? Any hops or kickback or anything? :dunno:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

thats a tight video!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 9 2007, 06:33 PM~7221474
> *thats a tight video!!!!
> *


Which video homie? :dunno:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

i've only seen the streetlife(orangeimp) one im gonna see the other one rite now.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 9 2007, 06:50 PM~7221627
> *i've only seen the streetlife(orangeimp) one im gonna see the other one rite now.
> *


Oh the patron? thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I was bored.. check out this video of a couple weeks ago... hop at StreetLife.. :biggrin: 

Video


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 8 2007, 11:10 PM~7214433
> *
> *


Hey... we're just sitting here watching some people get tatted and wanted to say what up because we were going through old tattoo party pics and THERE YOU WERE!! But for real, just saying what up. And FOR REAL hit me up about that airline info because my search turned up more $$ tickets. It'd be cool to come out :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 10 2007, 02:32 PM~7226008
> *Hey... we're just sitting here watching some people get tatted and wanted to say what up because we were going through old tattoo party pics and THERE YOU WERE!!  But for real, just saying what up.  And FOR REAL hit me up about that airline info because my search turned up more $$ tickets.  It'd be cool to come out :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie! I don't know if when I flew it was during a down time or what, but seriously it was like $62, and I ended up paying like $75 total. Check out http://www.cheaptickets.com 
It's beutiful down here right now, I'm enjoying now before it gets sooo hot that I can't step outside...lol
Tell everyone I said whats up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ivan


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey AZ side, can anyone help me out with some info. I didn't register my lincoln when I got it, long story, but I need to title it. The title is signed but its 2 years old. The car is not running so what do I need to do to get it titled?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 10 2007, 05:37 PM~7227921
> *Hey AZ side, can anyone help me out with some info. I didn't register my lincoln when I got it, long story, but I need to title it. The title is signed but its 2 years old. The car is not running so what do I need to do to get it titled?
> *



Is it notarized? :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Well it's not, but it is a CA title, the AAA rep told my cousin that it just needs to be signed.


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hit me up Dee!


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

WATZ UP AZ ANYONE KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO GET THE INTERIOR FOR MY MONTE DONE A GOOD SHOP OR SOMEONE THAT CAN GET DOWN


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

call 480 motorsports, we did a ragtop for them, they do some nice work. Sorry I don't have a #.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what's crackin for today?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 11 2007, 01:26 PM~7232523
> *what's crackin for today?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

staying dry from the ominous weather. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea I just seen it was raining out today


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 11 2007, 07:08 PM~7234495
> *uffin:
> *


:twak: Fool... you never hit me up to go check out the lac... :uh: :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 11 2007, 11:10 PM~7236509
> *
> *



:wave: Sup Jen.. :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 11 2007, 11:11 PM~7236521
> *:wave: Sup Jen..  :cheesy:
> *


What's up?? :biggrin: I took a 3 hour nap earlier so now I'm wide awake.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 11 2007, 11:16 PM~7236565
> *What's up??  :biggrin: I took a 3 hour nap earlier so now I'm wide awake.
> *



 Orale... Oh and Corina says "hi and for you to call her once in awhile" :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 11 2007, 11:19 PM~7236583
> * Orale... Oh and Corina says "hi and for you to call her once in awhile" :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Tell her I said hi too. I was at the ER Vet til like 2am. Bella is sick...or more sick...I'm losing track. If it's not one thing, it's like 10 others! :uh:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 11 2007, 11:21 PM~7236608
> *Tell her I said hi too.  I was at the ER Vet til like 2am.  Bella is sick...or more sick...I'm losing track.  If it's not one thing, it's like 10 others! :uh:
> *



Omg bella is sick again what's wrong with her


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 11 2007, 11:31 PM~7236682
> *Omg bella is sick again what's wrong with her
> *


same thing.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 11 2007, 11:46 PM~7236795
> *same thing.
> *



Dang I'm so sorry.. the doc didn't say why she hasn't gotten better?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 11 2007, 11:46 PM~7236795
> *same thing.
> *



That sucks Jen...  Hopefully she gets better soon...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHAT'S UP AZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up ya'll!?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## *357in602* (Feb 12, 2007)

haha......my ability for fuck off at work has returned :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *357in602*_@Feb 12 2007, 09:36 AM~7238634
> *haha......my ability for fuck off at work has returned :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *357in602*_@Feb 12 2007, 09:36 AM~7238634
> *haha......my ability for fuck off at work has returned :biggrin:
> *


You lazy fuck!!!!!! :biggrin: Why the new profile????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *357in602*+Feb 12 2007, 09:36 AM~7238634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fred, call me....I found someone that wants the Lincoln.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 12 2007, 02:16 PM~7240783
> *
> Fred, call me....I found someone that wants the Lincoln.
> *


ok


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Jen I need that mechanic's contact info you were talking about ASAP


----------



## *357in602* (Feb 12, 2007)

well....i forgot my password cuz its been like 6 months so i started a new one....and then i was cruising around to day and it came to me


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

then i remembered my old one.....NOW IM REALLY BACK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Feb 12 2007, 05:09 PM~7242127
> *then i remembered my old one.....NOW IM REALLY BACK
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:around:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 12 2007, 03:23 PM~7241268
> *Qvo AZ
> *


WHATS UP VATO LOCO?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 12 2007, 05:04 PM~7242094
> *Jen I need that mechanic's contact info you were talking about ASAP
> *


come by the shop tomorrow...talk to my boss


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:  




> *
> 
> Who posted in: az side!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Post whore!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 12 2007, 11:43 PM~7246172
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


You past Bubbz........wow. :0


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Kn...ure012Small.jpg[/img]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Feb 13 2007, 06:41 AM~7246903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

What up AZ, what up Ryan :wave:

Man, the stuff I was finding wasn't so cheap... not a big deal, but if I could find something like that I want to jump on it. GREAT excuse to get out that way, you know? Thanks though. I'll keep my eye on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

jesus thats a lot of posts.....how much free time do you *REALLY* have


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Feb 13 2007, 02:49 PM~7250196
> *jesus thats a lot of posts.....how much free time do you REALLY have
> *



He has WAY to much free time at work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602+Feb 13 2007, 02:49 PM~7250196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*THANK YOU TRUDAWG!!!*  :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 13 2007, 07:41 AM~7246903
> *Post whore!
> *



sup bro? hows things been for ya?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 13 2007, 03:56 PM~7250731
> *THANK YOU TRUDAWG!!!  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 13 2007, 05:56 PM~7250731
> *THANK YOU TRUDAWG!!!  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 13 2007, 04:57 PM~7251212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2007, 06:31 PM~7251887
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


is that your six trudawg :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Ryan give me a call, let's set up the plan.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 13 2007, 06:54 PM~7252089
> *is that your six trudawg :0
> *



Simon wey... that's his 64... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 13 2007, 06:57 PM~7251212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Foul. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 13 2007, 08:45 PM~7253746
> *Foul.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 14 2007, 02:30 AM~7256491
> *:cheesy:
> *


Are you gloating... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2007, 10:25 PM~7253423
> *Simon wey... that's his 64...  :biggrin:
> *


yea what he said :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

THATS COOL


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 14 2007, 07:30 AM~7258303
> *  THATS COOL
> *


Was the model in the latest LRM the same one that you posted pics of for your photo shoot.....?


If so airbrushing does wonders...hehehehe!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2007, 11:46 AM~7258835
> *Was the model in the latest LRM  the same one that you posted pics of for your photo shoot.....?
> If so airbrushing does wonders...hehehehe!
> *


Where are the pics Jeremy? I heard about them, but haven't seen em :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*THANK YOU BEN!!! *</span>  
<span style=\'color:red\'>*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE* :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: NO THAT WASNT HER, SHE FROM HERE


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2007, 09:46 AM~7258835
> *Was the model in the latest LRM  the same one that you posted pics of for your photo shoot.....?
> If so airbrushing does wonders...hehehehe!
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 14 2007, 10:03 AM~7259010
> *Where are the pics Jeremy? I heard about them, but haven't seen em :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 14 2007, 06:05 AM~7257544
> *Are you gloating...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah... come summertime I wouldn't mind being in some snow... hahaha... 120degrees ain't no joke... fuck that... :burn:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 14 2007, 09:46 AM~7258832
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 14 2007, 06:30 AM~7257616
> *yea what he said :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 14 2007, 06:22 PM~7262887
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

------------------------AZ----------------------------
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
-------------------ARE SPRAYIN---------------------
--------COMING TO THE STREETS NEAR YOU-----------------
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Feb 14 2007, 06:41 PM~7263078
> *------------------------AZ----------------------------
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> -------------------ARE SPRAYIN---------------------
> ...



:0


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

AZ side, check out my myspace, I've got my new airbrush work up!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7264602
> *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE
> *


x2... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ANYBODY HEARD OF THIS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:dunno:

found this post... 

*We are in the midst of a new carshow in the making. We would like to see what kind of response we can get from the local scene here in Phoenix as well as any lowriders willing to travel to the AZ. April 22, 2007 is the date. We want to bring back the old days of lowriding in Phoenix with an Old Fashion DJ battle as well as crew battles. If you have anything to say or express or show your interest hit this up. We will have a vendor village as well as a stage with national recording artists and more. Coyote Hill in Glendale is the spot. We figured all lowriders will be hungry for another show after the Lowrider Super show. So keep the stuff out. Let us know what you think.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7250948


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 14 2007, 11:09 PM~7265617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds interesting....but the Guadalupe show is on this date as well. :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 14 2007, 11:11 PM~7265634
> *Sounds interesting....but the Guadalupe show is on this date as well.  :0
> *



:0 That's always a good show too... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 14 2007, 11:09 PM~7265617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are my buddies from Vinylwerks, they just told me about this today. Cool ass guys, we'll definitely be there to support their event!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

HI JEN :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 14 2007, 11:42 PM~7265844
> *These are my buddies from Vinylwerks, they just told me about this today.  Cool ass guys, we'll definitely be there to support their event!
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7264602
> *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE
> *



Same to you


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: 
Good morning everyone!
Did everybody get some Valentine's Day lovin?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 15 2007, 09:45 AM~7266962
> *:wave:
> Good morning everyone!
> Did everybody get some Valentine's Day lovin?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 14 2007, 10:11 PM~7265634
> *Sounds interesting....but the Guadalupe show is on this date as well.   :0
> *



That sucks if you are right about the Guadalupe date........we'll have to stick with Gaudalupe........we've been going there for a while. Not to mention they have "*B E E R*"  at low prices


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2007, 08:30 AM~7267140
> *That sucks if you are right about the Guadalupe date........we'll have to stick with Gaudalupe........we've been going there for a while.  Not to mention they have "B E E R"  at low prices
> *





:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 15 2007, 09:13 AM~7267789
> *:wave:
> *


What's up!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

CHECK OUT THE ARIZONA POST IN OFF TOPIC AS WELL...

THIS CONCERT GOES DOWN FEB 22ND... REPRESENT LIL AND PHX


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

^ http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=319377&st=60^ ^^^^^^^


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Feb 15 2007, 01:10 PM~7269509
> *CHECK OUT THE ARIZONA POST IN OFF TOPIC AS WELL...
> 
> THIS CONCERT GOES DOWN FEB 22ND... REPRESENT LIL AND PHX
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

come by off topic to AZ topic and say what up to everyone


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatitdo!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ.. SEE YALL NEXT MONTH HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HI JEN!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Come check out the AZ POST IN OFF TOPIC...stop bye and say whats up to everyone else from AZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=319377&st=60


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 15 2007, 12:24 PM~7269014
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 15 2007, 02:28 PM~7270784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so when's that Streetstars DVD coming out?????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Q-VO AV WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 14 2007, 10:11 AM~7259087
> *THANK YOU BEN!!!  </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME, AND YOU KNOW, THERES MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2007, 04:30 PM~7271217
> *YOUR WELCOME, AND YOU KNOW, THERES MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM :biggrin:
> *


what's up benji!?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2007, 03:28 PM~7271207
> *Q-VO AV WHATS CRACKIN?
> *


AV??? is that Avondale?? J/K! Q-VO!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 15 2007, 04:33 PM~7271237
> *what's up benji!?
> *


IT'S MR. BENJI TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2007, 04:56 PM~7271439
> *AV???  is that Avondale?? J/K!  Q-VO!
> *


MY BAD HOMIE, YOU KNOW I GOT A BOOTLEG DELL :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2007, 06:58 PM~7272670
> *IT'S MR. BENJI TO YOU :biggrin:
> *


nah fool aren't Dr. by now? i heard you got your phD! jk :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

WHAT'S UP AZ :wave:


----------



## exprtrdr (Feb 16, 2007)

Is this a flash back to the 80's or what :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exprtrdr (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out the even sides :0 :0 :0


----------



## exprtrdr (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

does any one have the number to backyard hydraulics???


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exprtrdr_@Feb 15 2007, 10:11 PM~7274021
> *
> 
> Is this a flash back to the 80's or what    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I HOPE THIS WAS IN THE 80'S :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Fred :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 16 2007, 12:57 AM~7274949
> *I HOPE THIS WAS IN THE 80'S  :uh:
> 
> *


why u talking shit about my ride?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 15 2007, 11:32 PM~7275151
> *why u talking shit about my ride?
> *



:0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 15 2007, 10:58 PM~7274953
> *Sup Fred :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 15 2007, 11:57 PM~7275280
> *
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning!





Gawd I hate I-10 :guns:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

good morning..............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exprtrdr_@Feb 15 2007, 09:11 PM~7274021
> *
> 
> Is this a flash back to the 80's or what    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 no its not 80s, I know the owner and painter its done recently. I had the car here at the shop a few weeks ago. it was solid white.some punks keyed the side of the car where the owner worked......


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just seensome crazy SHIT!

I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody. 

The taller of the two men had a baseball bat and was about ready to smash it into the guy on the floor, then they realized that I and a whole bus load of kids were looking at them as well. I dropped my bike and ran towards the bus and the driver was on the radio calling in the 911 call. The other man, who hadn't been doing anything, took a pistol out of his jacket and shot the guy in the head. At this point the whole bus was in shock and glued to the morbid scene. The two men got into a car and sped off. When I got to work I was visibly shaken. 

I then called my mom and told her what I had just seen. Then my mom got scared, she said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air." I whistled for a cab and when it came near, the license plate said "Fresh" and it had dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare but I thought "Nah, forget it, Yo homes, to Bel-Air!" I pulled up to the house about seven or eight and I yelled to the cabby, "Yo homes, smell ya later!" I looked at my kingdom, I was finally there, to sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air.



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 07:22 AM~7276189
> *Good Morning!
> Gawd I hate I-10 :guns:
> *



:biggrin: Welcome to AZ dogg...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 09:38 AM~7277057
> *I just seensome crazy SHIT!
> 
> I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody.
> ...



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 08:38 AM~7277057
> *I just seensome crazy SHIT!
> 
> I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody.
> ...


 :biggrin: :uh: :0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 15 2007, 04:30 PM~7271217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Feb 15 2007, 02:10 PM~7269509
> *CHECK OUT THE ARIZONA POST IN OFF TOPIC AS WELL...
> 
> THIS CONCERT GOES DOWN FEB 22ND... REPRESENT LIL AND PHX
> ...



Dang Bookie looks different since high school, lol. I remeber he was like a regular dressing dude at North.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7277057
> *I just seensome crazy SHIT!
> 
> I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody.
> ...


You're a Retard Hector
:twak: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 16 2007, 11:45 AM~7277114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que pasa


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 11:25 AM~7277450
> *You're a Retard Hector
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


you likeded it you likeded it! :biggrin: 

Man the weather is great right now...nothing like poppin some wheelies on teh new tire, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 12:27 PM~7277465
> *you likeded it you likeded it!  :biggrin:
> 
> Man the weather is great right now...nothing like poppin some wheelies on teh new tire, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


yea I really need to get my bike fixed :angry: But fuck that bike, I'm trying to get the 64 ready for the show in two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7277486
> *yea I really need to get my bike fixed :angry: But fuck that bike, I'm trying to get the 64 ready for the show in two weeks :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 11:29 AM~7277486
> *yea I really need to get my bike fixed :angry: But fuck that bike, I'm trying to get the 64 ready for the show in two weeks :biggrin:
> *



I see... gimme the grity on the bike so I can tell some people bout it...
year
miles
damage
good
bad
the ugly...
you know basics


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 10:25 AM~7277450
> *
> Que pasa
> *


GOOD MORNING TRUDAWG :biggrin: 


...HEY I THOUGHT U WERE "ACTUALLY WORKING" TODAY? MENTIROSO, YOU'RE PLAYING ON LAYITLOW :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7277659
> *I see... gimme the grity on the bike so I can tell some people bout it...
> year
> miles
> ...


02 GSXR 600 12k miles, never dropped, dealer maintained. small scratch on gas tank. Flush mounted blinkers, Yoshi exhuast, new tires


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

it friday az time to get fucked up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 16 2007, 03:28 PM~7280192
> *it friday az time to get fucked up
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 09:38 AM~7277057
> *I just seensome crazy SHIT!
> 
> I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody.
> ...



Thats shit's funny homie...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7277486
> *yea I really need to get my bike fixed :angry: But fuck that bike, I'm trying to get the 64 ready for the show in two weeks :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 16 2007, 09:25 AM~7276961
> *no its not 80s, I know the owner and painter its done recently. I had the car here at the shop a few weeks ago. it was solid white.some punks keyed the side of the car where the owner worked......
> *


OH NO WONDER :ugh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 16 2007, 10:00 PM~7282985
> *OH NO WONDER :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 16 2007, 10:19 PM~7283133
> *WHATS UP KNIGHTSTALKER
> *


Chillin fool... what you up to? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 16 2007, 12:32 AM~7275151
> *why u talking shit about my ride?
> *


BECAUSE IT LOOK'S OUT DATED LIKE THE 80'S! THE CAR IS CLEAN BUT THE PAINT JOB 
:barf: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7277057
> *I just seensome crazy SHIT!
> 
> I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody.
> ...


HAHAHA YOU HAVE TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HAND'S HOMIE HAHAHA THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 16 2007, 10:00 PM~7282985
> *OH NO WONDER :ugh:
> *


It wasnt painted here at Manic's, it was painted elsewhere...........


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT UP AZ????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Feb 16 2007, 09:38 AM~7277057
> *I just seensome crazy SHIT!
> 
> I was riding to work today on my bike from home, just crusing and not paying attention to anything. As I was stopping at one of the stop lights, I noticd something out the corner of my eye. I looked and tried to make out what I was looking at. Out in an unfenced cul-de-sac were 3 guys. Two of them standing, one of them was on the ground bloody.
> ...


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7277299
> *
> 
> *


 WHATS UP LIL MISS "V"  




> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 16 2007, 10:01 PM~7282987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIRTY SOUTH IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 17 2007, 01:33 AM~7283815
> *BECAUSE IT LOOK'S OUT DATED LIKE THE 80'S!  THE CAR IS CLEAN BUT THE PAINT JOB
> :barf: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


actually it's not my ride, but if it were, I'd reply "post up your shit" then the back and forth shit talking would commense :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 17 2007, 02:36 PM~7286429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So what's up for tonight? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 17 2007, 07:39 PM~7287207
> *So what's up for tonight? :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


dunno :dunno: I got pretty fucked up last night, and Hector left us hanging :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 17 2007, 05:41 PM~7287209
> *dunno :dunno: I got pretty fucked up last night, and Hector left us hanging :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Dee wants to hang out too


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

lol
babymama is going out tonight, so me and the boys are gonna hang and go see ghost rider! woohoo


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 17 2007, 07:28 PM~7287629
> *lol
> babymama is going out tonight, so me and the boys are gonna hang and go see ghost rider! woohoo
> *


 :0 .....so that's why you wanted to know what I made for dinner??? The truth comes out. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 17 2007, 08:02 PM~7287791
> *
> :0 .....so that's why you wanted to know what I made for dinner???  The truth comes out. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 17 2007, 08:02 PM~7287791
> *:0 .....so that's why you wanted to know what I made for dinner???  The truth comes out. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: So what did you make Jen?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 17 2007, 08:54 PM~7288017
> *:wave: So what did you make Jen?
> *


LOL....Wendy's drive thru!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

: MMMMMM, Wendy's <Homer Simpson voice. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 17 2007, 03:57 PM~7286571
> *actually it's not my ride, but if it were, I'd reply "post up your shit" then the back and forth shit talking would commense :0
> *


AND I WOULD SAY MAN WITCH ONE AND SAY I HOPE THAT YOUR NOT BET'N THE CHURCH'S MONEY ON THAT CAR AND THE SHIT TALK'N WOULD SEIZ CAUSE I WOULD SAY I'LL TALK TO YOU WHEN I SEE YOU! BUT IT'S NOT YOUR CAR SO HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin: BUT I'LL STILL POST THEM.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Gotdamn Harkins was sold out! Ended up renting movies and chillen. :angry: 
I cooked the same thing as Jen though :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 18 2007, 02:02 AM~7288950
> *AND I WOULD SAY MAN WITCH ONE AND SAY I HOPE THAT YOUR NOT BET'N THE CHURCH'S MONEY ON  THAT CAR AND THE SHIT TALK'N WOULD SEIZ CAUSE I WOULD SAY I'LL TALK TO YOU WHEN I SEE YOU! BUT IT'S NOT YOUR CAR SO HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin: BUT I'LL STILL POST THEM.
> *


Then I would have said, you won't miss me, cuz I'm at every event, just look for the 6'3 280 lb black man they call TruDawg!! :biggrin: 
I think I seen one of your rides though........you got a hopper right


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

While we're at I think everyone should post up their shit, AZ Side has gotten boring with nothing to look at lately!
Here's my ride


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 18 2007, 02:13 AM~7289004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice! wanna sell it? I love 90-92 Fleets!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2007, 01:12 AM~7288998
> *While we're at I think everyone should post up their shit, AZ Side has gotten boring with nothing to look at lately!
> Here's my ride
> 
> ...


THIS IS CLEAN AS FUCK.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2007, 01:08 AM~7288974
> *Then I would have said, you won't miss me, cuz I'm at every event, just look for the 6'3 280 lb black man they call TruDawg!! :biggrin:
> I think I seen one of your rides though........you got a hopper right
> *


AND ME IF YOU SEEN I NEED NO INTERDUCTION SAME O.G FROM THE SOUTH AT EVERY HOPP POSTED UP SMOKEING JUST LOOK FOR THE CLOUD.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 18 2007, 12:28 AM~7289073
> *AND ME IF YOU SEEN I NEED NO INTERDUCTION SAME O.G FROM THE SOUTH AT EVERY HOPP POSTED UP SMOKEING JUST LOOK FOR THE CLOUD.....
> *



Shit... both of you is some big tall muthafuckas... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE ARIZONA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO ARZIONA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" !!!!
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA! 
www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Chuckie Boy, your from El Monte?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

We going bowling or what!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2007, 02:36 PM~7286429
> *WHATS UP LIL  MISS "V"
> 
> *


 :wave: SUP BEN
MAN I CAN'T BELIEVE I WENT INTO THAT PIZZA JOINT LIKE THAT, WHAT A PAISA CHICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by trudawg+Feb 17 2007, 05:41 PM~7287209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 18 2007, 08:27 AM~7289865
> *Chuckie Boy, your from El Monte?
> *


simon EL MONTE..THE BIG SGV!!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 18 2007, 02:58 PM~7291435
> *simon EL MONTE..THE BIG SGV!!!!!
> *


EMHS class of 92 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2007, 12:45 PM~7290873
> *We going bowling or what!!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*+Feb 18 2007, 01:30 PM~7291042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Damn RedDog... you old fool... :biggrin: j/k..


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

what up az hey does any one in here know george washington . is there a number i can reach him or somthing


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 18 2007, 03:04 PM~7291460
> *EMHS class of 92 :biggrin:
> *


ORALE REDDOG PUENTE HIGH CLASS OF 92 BRIDGETOWN BIG S.G.V.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 18 2007, 03:16 PM~7291522
> *You know it's true...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> :0 Damn RedDog... you old fool... :biggrin: j/k..
> *


you know what they say, "the older the berry the sweeter the juice"
wait,....... you know what I mean :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

For TruDawg and family... :wave: It was NICE to see the Impala out after all the time and hardwork!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 18 2007, 06:54 PM~7293111
> *you know what they say, "the older the berry the sweeter the juice"
> wait,....... you know what I mean :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 18 2007, 06:55 PM~7293121
> *For TruDawg and family... :wave: It was NICE to see the Impala out after all the time and hardwork!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic howard... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 18 2007, 03:16 PM~7291522
> *You know it's true...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> *


THE ONLY GUYS IN ARIZONA TALLER THAN ME :uh: ...OH AND CALIFORNIA TOO :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 18 2007, 09:19 PM~7294510
> *THE ONLY GUYS IN ARIZONA TALLER THAN ME  :uh: ...OH AND CALIFORNIA TOO  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 How tall are you?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 18 2007, 09:23 PM~7294546
> *:0  How tall are you?
> *


5'7" BUT I CAN'T LEAVE HOME WITH OUT THE 3" STILLETTOS :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7293121
> *For TruDawg and family... :wave: It was NICE to see the Impala out after all the time and hardwork!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic homie! Thanks for posting. I need prints! I'm gonna start a collection of me and the boys


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 18 2007, 11:38 PM~7294691
> *5'7" BUT I CAN'T LEAVE HOME WITH OUT THE 3" STILLETTOS :biggrin:
> *


She's almost as tall as me! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7295191
> *She's almost as tall as me! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning Busters :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7293206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... :thumbsup: I'm glad you're starting a collection... I have quite a few of you guys from the last few years. I LOVE shooting families!! And I love helping people start a collection of prints. :biggrin: :biggrin:

Here's another:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7295191
> *She's almost as tall as me! :biggrin:
> *


  THATS HORRIBLE, NOW I FEEL LIKE ONE OF THOSE TALL LESBIANS IN THE WOMEN'S NBA


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 19 2007, 08:53 AM~7297187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 19 2007, 10:34 AM~7297090
> * THATS HORRIBLE, NOW I FEEL LIKE ONE OF THOSE TALL LESBIANS IN THE WOMEN'S NBA
> *


NA FAR FROM THAT THEY LOOK LIKE DUDE'S AND WE ALL KNOW YOU DONT LOOK LIKE NO DUDE  YOUR 5"7 IM 6"4 YOUR RITE UP THERE.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YOUR RIGHT HOMIE FAMILIA IS VERY IMPORTANT IN THIS LIFESTYLE I TRY TO KEEP MY BOY'S MOTAVATED IN ARE LOWRIDE'N SCENE







.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 19 2007, 03:01 PM~7298598
> *YOUR RIGHT HOMIE FAMILIA IS VERY IMPORTANT IN THIS LIFESTYLE I TRY TO KEEP MY BOY'S MOTAVATED IN ARE LOWRIDE'N SCENE
> *


Great looking family homie :thumbsup: I try to show my boys the positive aspects of lowriding! But they love a little friendly competition every now and again :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 19 2007, 01:10 PM~7298680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Street Life :0 

I did not know that was your car's nick-name Ed............did you get any $$$ from Todd for using the name? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


It's RAINING AZ!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## playboyoftha602 (Jan 13, 2007)

WAS PEEPS YEA THX ITS 80S ALRIGHT HOMIE THATS WAT I WAS GOIN FOR OLD SCHOOL WITH SOME MARBLE ...LOL TRU DAWG UR HUH LOL COO WELL IF YOU GOT SUMTHING TO SAY EXP...SUMTHING HIT ME UP WHERES UR RIDE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 19 2007, 02:43 PM~7299401
> *Street Life :0
> 
> I did not know that was your car's nick-name Ed............did you get any $$$ from Todd for using the name? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboyoftha602_@Feb 19 2007, 06:40 PM~7301179
> *WAS PEEPS YEA THX ITS 80S ALRIGHT HOMIE THATS WAT I WAS GOIN FOR OLD SCHOOL WITH SOME MARBLE ...LOL TRU DAWG UR HUH LOL COO WELL IF YOU GOT SUMTHING TO SAY EXP...SUMTHING HIT ME UP WHERES UR RIDE
> *



Uh look back a few pages its the silver 64 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 19 2007, 07:03 PM~7301372
> *Uh look back a few pages its the silver 64 :twak:  :twak:
> *


Whats going on Fred...............


----------



## playboyoftha602 (Jan 13, 2007)

NUH IM TALKIN TO EXP.. WATEVA NOT TRU DAWG HOMIES GOT A NICE RIDE IM TAKING ABOUT THE THAT FOOL WITH NO CAR PIX EXPR...SUMTHING


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 19 2007, 07:06 PM~7301396
> *Whats going on Fred...............
> *


Not much Stan just trying to get some things going :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboyoftha602_@Feb 19 2007, 07:07 PM~7301398
> *NUH IM TALKIN TO EXP.. WATEVA NOT TRU DAWG HOMIES GOT A NICE RIDE IM TAKING ABOUT THE THAT FOOL WITH NO CAR PIX EXPR...SUMTHING
> *


David welcome to layitlow.com, Some one allways got to say something.........


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 19 2007, 07:10 PM~7301422
> *David welcome to layitlow.com, Some one allways got to say something.........
> *


Yeah thats probably someone hiding behind a new screen name talking shit


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo ariza


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2007, 07:50 PM~7301263
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


NA HE'S STREET LIFE HYDRULIC'S AND I'M STREET LIFE FOR REAL ON THE GRIND SCENCE THE AGE OF 12 . :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboyoftha602_@Feb 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7301398
> *NUH IM TALKIN TO EXP.. WATEVA NOT TRU DAWG HOMIES GOT A NICE RIDE IM TAKING ABOUT THE THAT FOOL WITH NO CAR PIX EXPR...SUMTHING
> *


DONT PAY HIM NO MIND YOU GOT WHEEL'S DOG YOUR LOOK'N  KU .LOWRIDE ANY SHAPE AND FASHION


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

NICE FAMILY PICS GUYS :thumbsup: ...DAMN ED YOU CAN START YOUR OWN GANG WITH ALL THEM BOYS :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

This is a new piece I was doing today, it's not finished, but I'll get pics of it when the clear gets on it.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

trudawg 











Hope you have a good day! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 20 2007, 02:51 AM~7304836
> *trudawg
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! :worship: 
I shold have took the day off work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*trudawg(31)*

Happy birthday homie... 









so is it 31 or 28? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:00 AM~7304861
> *Thank you! :worship:
> I shold have took the day off work
> *


Just celebrate on the weekend


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2007, 03:01 AM~7304865
> *trudawg(31)
> 
> Happy birthday homie...
> ...


I aint telling :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDAWG....Now go to bed dammit!!! :biggrin: 




Hi Ruben & Corina! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:03 AM~7304875
> *I aint telling :biggrin:
> *


he has many ages when it comes to picking up girls ha ha

Yea this weekend we all gotta go drinking some where :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:03 AM~7304875
> *I aint telling :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Shit I'm stopping after 25... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:03 AM~7304875
> *I aint telling :biggrin:
> *


I heard he was 43 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7304886
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDAWG....Now go to bed dammit!!! :biggrin:
> Hi Ruben & Corina! :wave:  :wave:
> *



What's up girl :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 20 2007, 01:06 AM~7304894
> *What's up girl  :wave:
> *


Just the usual.....I'm outta here, talk to ya later!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7304890
> *:thumbsup: Shit I'm stopping after 25...  :biggrin:
> *


I stoped along time ago when the candles started breaking my cake :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Feb 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7304892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.. ttyl take care :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7304886
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDAWG....Now go to bed dammit!!! :biggrin:
> Hi Ruben & Corina! :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Jen :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Feb 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7304892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 20 2007, 01:05 AM~7304887
> *he has many ages when it comes to picking up girls ha ha
> 
> Yea this weekend we all gotta go drinking some where :thumbsup:
> *


He did ask me for directions to Sun City the other day.....or was it the high school.....I cant remember! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 AM~7304911
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha why are you twaking me? it's not my fault they already went threw your cake and out the bottom ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 AM~7304914
> *He did ask me for directions to Sun City the other day.....or was it the high school.....I cant remember! :biggrin:
> *



Ha Ha Ha.... :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Feb 20 2007, 01:12 AM~7304918
> *Ha Ha why are you twaking me? it's not my fault they already went threw your cake and out the bottom ha ha :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2007, 01:14 AM~7304927
> *:0
> *



:tongue:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Are you two having a conversation on LIL? Don't you live together....lol :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:38 AM~7304995
> *Are you two having a conversation on LIL? Don't you live together....lol :roflmao:
> *



2 computers connected thanks to Prince Habib...


----------



## lowsyda_9mm (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey sup yall?


----------



## playboyoftha602 (Jan 13, 2007)

lol yea i know twiins its coo alwayz i hater some where but im to busy getting head an dome to be comp bangin lol


----------



## playboyoftha602 (Jan 13, 2007)

oh shit damn to early to be writing my bad pussy an dome you kno


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RYAN!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 20 2007, 03:01 AM~7304865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Vanessa :tongue:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:03 AM~7304875
> *I aint telling :biggrin:
> *


I know how old  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a few stands 12 volt that will spin wheels for show, Im selling them for $100 each. PM me if you need some.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboyoftha602_@Feb 20 2007, 05:09 AM~7305346
> *lol yea i know twiins its coo alwayz i hater some where but im to busy getting head an dome to be comp bangin lol
> *


Whats up!

I'm having trouble reading your writing!!!!!! quit abreviating everything fucker :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHTAS UP ARTBUCK CHILN HOE3S HERE KICKN BaCK :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 20 2007, 08:38 AM~7305958
> *Whats up!
> 
> I'm having trouble reading your writing!!!!!!  quit abreviating everything fucker :roflmao:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 20 2007, 08:50 AM~7306036
> *WHTAS UP ARTBUCK CHILN HOE3S HERE KICKN BaCK :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 20 2007, 07:50 AM~7306036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 20 2007, 09:57 AM~7306567
> *w#$#h%^&^a))(T[email protected][email protected] s    U#$#$P!!!
> What up! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GONNA SHOW IN MARCH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 20 2007, 09:57 AM~7306567
> *w#$#h%^&^a))(T[email protected][email protected] s    U#$#$P!!!
> What up! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: Someone needs some typing lessons... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 20 2007, 09:06 AM~7306638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2007, 10:17 AM~7306749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Feb 20 2007, 07:28 AM~7305902
> *
> I have a few stands 12 volt that will spin wheels for show, Im selling them for $100 each. PM me if you need some.
> *


Have or make any for bikes? PM me!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WHATUPDOE....... Art, Jeremy, Rueban!
Kinda dead in here :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 20 2007, 01:47 PM~7309285
> *WHATUPDOE....... Art, Jeremy, Rueban!
> Kinda dead in here :wave:
> *


Whats up Trudawg!......yeah a little dead.

whats up Miss V!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY HOMIES!!!HOPE ALL YOU HOMIES CAN MAKE IT!!!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Feb 20 2007, 02:47 PM~7309285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 20 2007, 10:44 AM~7306979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Qvo homie... damn you fucked up my name... hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 20 2007, 04:51 PM~7310225
> *DID U LET AZ KNOW ABOUT YOUR BIRTHDAY BASH AT PANTERAS ON FRIDAY?  :0
> ...I'LL BUY YOU A LAP DANCE  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


I don't think Panteras is going to be the spot anymore. DJ CNC is now at BabyDolls :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 20 2007, 07:18 PM~7311313
> *I don't think Panteras is going to be the spot anymore. DJ CNC is now at BabyDolls :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 20 2007, 07:18 PM~7311313
> *I don't think Panteras is going to be the spot anymore. DJ CNC is now at BabyDolls :biggrin:
> *


WELL CHANGE OF PLANS THEN :cheesy: LET'S GO!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

wheres everyone partyn(or cruisin) the sat b4 the lrm show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 20 2007, 08:36 PM~7312249
> *wheres everyone partyn(or cruisin) the sat b4 the lrm show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7302361
> *NICE FAMILY PICS GUYS  :thumbsup: ...DAMN ED YOU CAN START YOUR OWN GANG WITH ALL THEM BOYS  :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU MIZZZZZZZZZZZ .V


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

I just came from Glendale Arizona i think i'am moving up there SOON


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 20 2007, 09:13 PM~7312653
> *I just came from Glendale Arizona i think i'am moving up there SOON
> *


what where you doing in Glendale?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 20 2007, 09:16 PM~7312697
> *what where you doing in Glendale?
> *



My homie stays there...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 20 2007, 09:16 PM~7312697
> *what where you doing in Glendale?
> *



Never seen this car rolling in Glendale Arizona our around Arizona...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 20 2007, 09:23 PM~7312770
> *Never seen this car rolling in Glendale Arizona our around Arizona...
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't... Is he from a car club here? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Knightstalker, blazed out, MELAPELAS_818, Ben'sCustomWheels, DIRTY SOUTH, 51gjr
> *


Wow... :0 It's usually dead in this topic around this time.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2007, 09:25 PM~7312797
> *I haven't... Is he from a car club here? :dunno:
> *



No car club but the car got fire BURN and he don't wan't it it's for sale...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 20 2007, 10:28 PM~7312821
> *No car club but the car got fire BURN and he don't wan't it it's for sale...
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7312828
> *HOW MUCH?
> *



$ 3,000 as is the motor still there canadian frame no rust but like i said needs work now got burn all inside and from the doors to front no windows it's a project car


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

QUE ONDA BENNY?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 20 2007, 10:31 PM~7312848
> *$ 3,000 as is the motor still there canadian frame no rust but like i said needs work now got burn all inside and from the doors to front no windows it's a project car
> *


WHERE CAN I CHECK IT OUT AT?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 20 2007, 09:32 PM~7312859
> *WHERE CAN I CHECK IT OUT AT?
> *




Let me call him right now and see when can you check it out he stays by camelback and 63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*+Feb 18 2007, 01:30 PM~7291042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE, WHATS CRACKIN ON THE SOUTH SIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDAWG*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2007, 09:40 PM~7312937
> *
> 
> Q-VO ESE
> ...



:wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

64 Imapala Car for sale car is in Glendale Arizona check this link out is my homie car... $3,000 as is



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=320691


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2007, 11:44 PM~7312970
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDAWG
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Feb 20 2007, 08:54 PM~7312473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS LONG AS I DIDN'T HAVE TO STAY IN THAT DIRTY ASS STRIP CLUB :thumbsdown: NO MORE GUYS IN THONGS :barf:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 20 2007, 09:23 PM~7312770
> *Never seen this car rolling in Glendale Arizona our around Arizona...
> 
> 
> ...


is that the car your sell,n


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 20 2007, 10:18 PM~7313284
> *64 Imapala Car for sale car is in Glendale Arizona check this link out is my homie car... $3,000 as is
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=320691
> *


ohhhhh! good luck sell,n it :tears:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 21 2007, 01:26 PM~7317698
> *ohhhhh! good luck sell,n it :tears:
> *



Like i said it's a project car to do them car's right you need to do frame of so really don't matter how it looks that car can look clean with alot of time and $money$


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm looking for a drop top, anyone got any plugs on something for sale???

-Also does anyone remember that dude Caddy Texx........who was selling my old black on black fleet. How can I get ahold of him?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

he comes on here once in a blue moon, try hitting up gibby64, I seen him on a few weekends ago.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm trying to put a HOP together...

* AT LEAST 3 entries to make a class
* $20 entry fee for ALL hoppers
* $100+ CASH payout for each class (depends on amount of entries)

please call Ricky for details 480-209-5904


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
Good Morning EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 02:33 PM~7318318
> *I'm looking for a drop top, anyone got any plugs on something for sale???
> 
> -Also does anyone remember that dude Caddy Texx........who was selling my old black on black fleet. How can I get ahold of him?
> *


caddy_texx

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=4696


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks!
How's everyone Doing this morning?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 22 2007, 10:59 AM~7326194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
ARE YOU READY????????
I'M READY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 22 2007, 10:59 AM~7326194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think they're closed homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2007, 12:42 PM~7327183
> *I think they're closed homie...  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha Ha.............. thats a good one........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 22 2007, 10:59 AM~7326194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OPEN OPEN OPEN


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Twiin tell Chris i said 2 pm he will know what i am talking about.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7327329
> *Twiin tell Chris i said 2 pm he will know what i am talking about.
> *


Tomarrow right......... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2007, 01:03 PM~7327385
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER?
> *



Nada... just here chillin at work... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2007, 01:07 PM~7327427
> *Nada... just here chillin at work...  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE YOU WORK AT?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2007, 01:08 PM~7327436
> *WHERE YOU WORK AT?
> *




Verizon taking care of pendejos...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2007, 01:12 PM~7327486
> *Verizon taking care of pendejos...
> *



:biggrin: I HEAR YOU  
YOU PROBABLY ANSWER STUPID QUESTIONS ALL DAY LONG HUH? :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: GOT TO GO TALK TO YOU ALL IN A WHILE..
3 CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2007, 01:13 PM~7327496
> *:biggrin: I HEAR YOU
> YOU PROBABLY ANSWER STUPID QUESTIONS ALL DAY LONG HUH? :uh:
> *



Yes ma'am... they need to give people an IQ test before giving out cell phones... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2007, 03:12 PM~7327486
> *Verizon taking care of pendejos...
> *


Up my minutes, and give me unlimited text on my verizon work phone!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 22 2007, 09:59 AM~7326194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find what you were looking for? :around:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Here you go Knightstalker


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 22 2007, 01:06 PM~7327415
> *Tomarrow right......... :biggrin:
> *


Yes........ :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2007, 02:38 PM~7328262
> *Did you find what you were looking for? :around:
> *


Yeah, after awhile I let them in................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 22 2007, 01:46 PM~7327826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:  Thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ ke hat 4 thiz weekend


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Feb 22 2007, 08:47 AM~7325112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: WHAT UP JOTO...OH I MEAN GATO :cheesy: HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 22 2007, 10:15 PM~7332174
> *:wave:
> :wave: WHAT UP JOTO..OH I MEAN GATO  :cheesy: HOW ARE YOU?
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's up Rueben, Vanessa, Art, Geremy, OGPlayer (lol I don't know you're real name), and anyone esle I missed on this page!
Now It's bed-time for me


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 22 2007, 10:03 PM~7332619
> *What's up Rueben, Vanessa, Art, Geremy, OGPlayer (lol I don't know you're real name), and anyone esle I missed on this page!
> Now It's bed-time for me
> *


Whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: G'morning everyone


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2007, 07:53 PM~7330769
> *Wut up AZ ke hat 4 thiz weekend
> *


que onda gatito!? you coming to our picnic this sunday in tucson? call me for info 480.209.5904...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 23 2007, 07:10 AM~7334259
> *que onda gatito!? you coming to our picnic this sunday in tucson? call me for info 480.209.5904...
> *



Phoenix Riderz will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heading out Sunday morning!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 22 2007, 11:03 PM~7332619
> *What's up Rueben, Vanessa, Art, Geremy, OGPlayer (lol I don't know you're real name), and anyone esle I missed on this page!
> Now It's bed-time for me
> *


whats up loco i waited for your call yesterday


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

my bad homie........gotta little hectic at work. I'll hit u up later


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2007, 09:32 AM~7334767
> *my bad homie........gotta little hectic at work. I'll hit u up later
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 22 2007, 11:03 PM~7332619
> *What's up Rueben, Vanessa, Art, Geremy, OGPlayer (lol I don't know you're real name), and anyone esle I missed on this page!
> Now It's bed-time for me
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 22 2007, 11:03 PM~7332619
> *What's up Rueben, Vanessa, Art, Geremy, OGPlayer (lol I don't know you're real name), and anyone esle I missed on this page!
> Now It's bed-time for me
> *



:wave: WHAT UP?MY NAME IS

MONICA
A.K.A 
O. G. PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 22 2007, 10:27 PM~7332299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: WHAT UP RYAN!!! OH TELL YOUR FRIEND WHEN HE'S READY I GOT HER #


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT THE PH# TO A "SURE POWER" BATTERY PLACE IN PHOENIX?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 23 2007, 12:10 PM~7335036
> *ANYBODY GOT THE PH# TO A "SURE POWER" BATTERY PLACE IN PHOENIX?
> *


http://yp.yahoo.com/ :dunno:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up az-siderz :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2007, 11:13 AM~7335049
> *http://yp.yahoo.com/  :dunno:
> *


OK LET ME WORD IT CORRECTLY DOES ANYBODY DEAL WITHA PARTICULAR ONE :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7335060
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: whats up az-siderz :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DANNY :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

A LITTLE INFO FOR YOU ALL :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anyone know where I can rent a trailor, besides U-haul?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2007, 03:11 PM~7337318
> *anyone know where I can rent a trailor, besides U-haul?
> *


try Maryvale Rental. About 77th Ave and Indian School. A couple of months ago I rented some stuff and they had trailers there. I can't remember the prices but they were kinda pricey. I would almost stick with uhaul. You need to tow your car to the show?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 21 2007, 02:33 PM~7318318
> *I'm looking for a drop top, anyone got any plugs on something for sale???
> 
> -Also does anyone remember that dude Caddy Texx........who was selling my old black on black fleet. How can I get ahold of him?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/280392932.html


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 23 2007, 06:05 PM~7337662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'm selling my euro caddy project for $800 for everything above. The only things missing for the front clip is the grille and headlight bezels. One of the tail lights has a crack in it also.The only thing the dash needs is the radio bezel.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Is it a fleetwood or a coupe deville


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

thats a good deal good project car too y so cheap


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Up next is a 81 lincoln mark 6, it needs a motor, body's in good shape been sittin for seven years. Asking $500.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2007, 06:39 PM~7338691
> *Is it a fleetwood or a coupe deville
> *


 81 Coupe deville


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showoff85_@Feb 23 2007, 06:39 PM~7338692
> *thats a good deal good project car too y so cheap
> *


 So cheap because the shop I bought the car from has been flaking on me for the title so really the car is only good for parts and it ran when parked three years ago but I don't have time to mess with it, and I have a better "project" on the way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 23 2007, 06:45 PM~7338730
> *So cheap because the shop I bought the car from has been flaking on me for the title so  really the car is only good for parts and it ran when parked three years ago but I don't have time to mess with it, and I have a better "project" on the way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What you got fred...............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I also have three moonroofs for sale 2) 42" one gold glass, one silver glass and 1) 38" black glass pm for price.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 23 2007, 06:49 PM~7338761
> *What you got fred...............
> *


Your just gonna have to wait and see :biggrin: :biggrin: but you should know me well enough by now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 23 2007, 06:55 PM~7338795
> *Your just gonna have to wait and see :biggrin:  :biggrin: but you should know me well enough by now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah knowing you I bet its a ...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 23 2007, 07:15 PM~7338921
> *Yeah knowing you I bet its a ...................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 24 2007, 12:22 AM~7340865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7343338
> *TTT
> *


Wussup Rueben..........you cooking us dinner tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2007, 06:51 PM~7344179
> *Wussup Rueben..........you cooking us dinner tonight :biggrin:
> *



sHIIIT... who's us? :scrutinize:


and dinner is considered dollar menu... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2007, 09:02 PM~7344248
> *
> and dinner is considered dollar menu... :biggrin:
> *


muy barato


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 24 2007, 07:44 PM~7344502
> *muy barato
> *



:biggrin: It's called being broke.. :roflmao: :roflmao:

Which is why I didn't go to cali with them fools today..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2007, 10:14 PM~7344630
> *:biggrin: It's called being broke.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Which is why I didn't go to cali with them fools today..
> *


I hear that.......I couldn't make it either, cuz my funds are low


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 25 2007, 01:52 AM~7346076
> *I hear that.......I couldn't make it either, cuz my funds are low
> *



:banghead: At least the show is next weekend... :happysad:


You ready? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 25 2007, 04:04 AM~7346093
> *:banghead: At least the show is next weekend... :happysad:
> You ready? :biggrin:
> *


not really, but I got no choice.
Spent all afernoon cleaning my engine bay and under carraige, but still have lots more work to do


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 25 2007, 02:25 AM~7346117
> *not really, but I got no choice.
> Spent all afernoon cleaning my engine bay and under carraige, but still have lots more work to do
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

ESTILOW SOUTH WANTS TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING DOWN TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC...IT WAS THE BEST SUNDAY IN A VERY LONG TIME. 

SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO MADE IT...
PHOENIX RIDERZ
OLD MEMORIES
STYLISTICS
TUCSON'S FINEST
BAJITO
MI VIDA
UNIQUE IMAGE
MAJESTICS
SLOW LANE
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS...THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

It was the best Sunday cruising I've seen in a long while. Peeps and cops kept cool....great job! 

I'll post some pics.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 23 2007, 06:51 PM~7338768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If your selling it, hit me up. I need to get one for my caddy.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Feb 25 2007, 07:43 PM~7350840
> *ESTILOW SOUTH WANTS TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING DOWN TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC...IT WAS THE BEST SUNDAY IN A VERY LONG TIME.
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO MADE IT...
> ...





That was a nice turn-out Estilow!

Thanks!

We had a great time kicking it with all of the Homies from Tucson.......

Everyone was cool with no attitudes! That's what makes a good turnout. I'll post a few pics that I took later.....


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67+Feb 25 2007, 08:43 PM~7350840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks art! i'm glad you guys came out to represent the PHX... i can't wait to do our picnic in Mesa, it will be even better! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 26 2007, 08:48 AM~7353738
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*That's just a few pics from our picnic in Tucson... Check out more coverage at Lowriding Underground...*


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What up AZ. I finally found all the AZ riders on this site. ( I Mostly just been in the maintenance forum.) Hope er'one is ready for next Sunday!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 26 2007, 11:00 AM~7354616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Ricky :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Here are some pics I took!!!!!!!!

:0 










































































































I'm too lazy to take pics of all the cars!


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

cant wait for tha low low show shit is finna be bomb diggity see you homies there


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2007, 01:09 PM~7355360
> *Here are some pics I took!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> ...



:buttkick: Slacker... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 26 2007, 12:45 PM~7355207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too lazy? or too drunk!? :biggrin: jk fool, thanks for coming out!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 26 2007, 12:55 PM~7355698
> *thanks fool... i'm getting better everytime... it was a good day the sun was out so they came out real nice...
> too lazy? or too drunk!? :biggrin: jk fool, thanks for coming out!
> *


HEY! :angry: WE BEHAVED :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2007, 02:09 PM~7355798
> *HEY! :angry: WE BEHAVED :angry:    :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: You suuure? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I need 2 batt enyone have some 4sale


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2007, 02:29 PM~7355938
> *I need 2 batt enyone have some 4sale
> *



I got some of these? :dunno:










:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2007, 03:23 PM~7356348
> *I got some of these? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


These are the shit right here.... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahaha no mames
:angry: :angry: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2007, 03:27 PM~7356392
> *Hahahaha no mames
> :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Man........I just got back from Elite Automotive, and somebody got a BADASS caddy up there........I aint sayin no names though :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7358237
> *Man........I just got back from Elite Automotive, and somebody got a BADASS caddy up there........I aint sayin no names though :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 no hints??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Feb 26 2007, 10:06 PM~7358802
> *:0  no hints??
> *


Guess you'll have to wait till March 4th :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7358237
> *Man........I just got back from Elite Automotive, and somebody got a BADASS caddy up there........I aint sayin no names though :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7358237
> *Man........I just got back from Elite Automotive, and somebody got a BADASS caddy up there........I aint sayin no names though :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Is it green??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 09:45 PM~7359888
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Jen
> *


Hi Fred!! Thanks for coming out yesterday!! It was a good day. Congrats on the new ride!





BTW.....


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADAM aka 357in602! :biggrin:  




Hmmm...wonder what all this talk about a caddy is about???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 09:44 PM~7359872
> *Is it green??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Green? :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 26 2007, 09:49 PM~7359950
> *Hi Fred!!  Thanks for coming out yesterday!!  It was a good day.  Congrats on the new ride!
> BTW.....
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADAM aka 357in602! :biggrin:
> ...



x2 Happy Bday...


Caddy? Who said caddy? :around: :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: sup jen, we're planning to stop by one of these days during our lunch.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Knightstalker, Fred, smiley :wave: 

So what kind of project did you get Fred?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 26 2007, 09:52 PM~7359988
> *:wave: sup jen, we're planning to stop by one of these days during our lunch.
> *


You know where its at!!! This week is super hectic so next week or after that would be better!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 09:44 PM~7359872
> *Is it green??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


All I'm seein these days is purple!!! LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Feb 26 2007, 09:53 PM~7360009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

What up az family :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: good night AZ! I'm off to bed.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 10:09 PM~7360258
> *What up az family :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup fred... I'ma get at you on wednesday for that stuff... Can't wait to have that on my lac... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 10:09 PM~7360258
> *What up az family :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanks for stoping by, And you got your self a nice project :biggrin: ..............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 26 2007, 09:53 PM~7360009
> *
> 
> So what kind of project did you get Fred?
> *


well its got four wheels, some doors and a motor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 10:16 PM~7360359
> *well its got four wheels, some doors and a motor :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2007, 10:12 PM~7360294
> *Sup fred... I'ma get at you on wednesday for that stuff... Can't wait to have that on my lac...  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, just get at me :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 26 2007, 10:15 PM~7360347
> *Thanks for stoping by, And you got your self a nice project :biggrin: ..............
> *


Thanks Stan!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 10:18 PM~7360386
> *No problem, just get at me :biggrin:
> *



I'm off wednesday... just txt me whenever you're free homie..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2007, 10:22 PM~7360456
> *I'm off wednesday... just txt me whenever you're free homie..
> *


I'll be home by 2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Feb 26 2007, 10:25 PM~7360497
> *I'll be home by 2
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 26 2007, 09:57 PM~7360070
> *All I'm seein these days is purple!!!  LOL..... :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: Purple Jen? 











:biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

JUS "CHECKIN IN"... GOOD MORNING RYAN :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 27 2007, 08:41 AM~7362055
> *JUS "CHECKIN IN"... GOOD MORNING RYAN  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: ....lol that's better!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2007, 06:43 AM~7362062
> *:wave: ....lol that's better!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Feb 26 2007, 09:09 PM~7360258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  'Sup!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 27 2007, 09:30 AM~7362743
> *Qvo AZ
> *


what's up gato!?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Is it almost the weekend yet? :happysad:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 27 2007, 12:33 PM~7363302
> *  Is it almost the weekend yet? :happysad:
> *


NO........cuz I'm NOT ready yet :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2007, 10:59 AM~7363499
> *NO........cuz I'm NOT ready yet :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :buttkick:




:cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sup homies, does anyone know where i can get my bumper kit hooked up so that I can put my wire wheel inside. I have the bumper kit and I hit up a shop called Miranda's but they wanted $500.. too much for me at this point. Anybody know of a shop that is cheaper here in Phoenix?? Thanks homies. 

Peace


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Feb 27 2007, 12:35 PM~7364157
> *Sup homies, does anyone know where i can get my bumper kit hooked up so that I can put my wire wheel inside. I have the bumper kit and I hit up a shop called Miranda's but they wanted $500..  too much for me at this point.  Anybody know of a shop that is cheaper here in Phoenix??    Thanks homies.
> 
> Peace
> *


Call Chalio at LOCOS Custom Hydraulics 623-205-0569


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Feb 27 2007, 02:35 PM~7364157
> *Sup homies, does anyone know where i can get my bumper kit hooked up so that I can put my wire wheel inside. I have the bumper kit and I hit up a shop called Miranda's but they wanted $500..  too much for me at this point.  Anybody know of a shop that is cheaper here in Phoenix??    Thanks homies.
> 
> Peace
> *


do it yourself! There's How to's on this site, just do a search. I believe you just cut off the back lip.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2007, 02:37 PM~7365049
> *do it yourself! There's How to's on this site, just do a search. I believe you just cut off the back lip.
> *


yeah it's not that hard, we did mine in a day... it's more than just cutting the lip off a brand new rim, but that's the saddest part :tears: you have to build/weld a bracket to hold the rim in place, and you have to remove/relocate the latch so it locks correctly... and on my car i had to take the whole bumper off and get the back of it torched out with a plasma cutter so we could get the bolts through... good luck homie, it's easier than it sounds... check out this Step-By-Step Article...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up ARIZA?? 5 more days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 27 2007, 09:45 AM~7362841
> *what's up gato!?
> *


Wut it do bro where are we goint to meet para ir Al carshow  
My Lincoln iz goin to be ready 2 cruz is goin to the pain job after thiz show


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enyone 2 batt :uh:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY SIS WHAT UP?


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

nothin jus chillin.

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Feb 27 2007, 06:56 PM~7367504
> *nothin jus chillin.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OH  
SORRY I CAN'T GO TO THE SHOW WITH YOU GUYS..


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 27 2007, 07:57 PM~7367516
> *OH
> SORRY  I CAN'T GO TO THE SHOW WITH YOU GUYS..
> *


WISH YOU COULD GO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Feb 27 2007, 06:58 PM~7367534
> *WISH YOU COULD GO
> *


WHO KNOWS MAYBE I WILL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT..


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 27 2007, 07:02 PM~7367587
> *WHO KNOWS MAYBE I WILL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT..
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

What's up AZ, everyone ready for this weekend???????????????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 27 2007, 08:25 PM~7368389
> *
> *


WHAT UP? CHECK OUT YOUR MYSPACE.. :biggrin:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

wheres tha hop after tha show gonna be at?? i remember last 2 years it was off camelback at hoppers...where this year streetlife?if so its gonna be fuckin packed in that lot.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Feb 27 2007, 11:52 PM~7370325
> *wheres tha hop after tha show gonna be at?? i remember last 2 years it  was off camelback at hoppers...where this year streetlife?if so its gonna be fuckin packed in that lot.
> *



Well Hoppers *IS NOW* StreetLife...  


but :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE BIG RAY FROM GLENDALE CHAPTER...  *

















































 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Feb 27 2007, 11:52 PM~7370325
> *wheres tha hop after tha show gonna be at?? i remember last 2 years it  was off camelback at hoppers...where this year streetlife?if so its gonna be fuckin packed in that lot.
> *


No the hop will not be at Street Life this year.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY!!  

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/31584o76cs1vgkb.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/12724qqne7l3eh0.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/HappyBday22.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/13410yc4ukp5r55.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE BIG RAY FROM GLENDALE CHAPTER...  *
> 
> 
> Very Nice Birthday Card..............
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG RAY...... FROM YA COLDBLOODED RIDAZ HOMIES


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY!!!!


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT UP AZ??????

READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Feb 28 2007, 01:32 PM~7373054
> *WHAT UP AZ??????
> 
> READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?? :biggrin:
> ...


we trying


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:0 KNIGHTSTALKER.....please call me asap!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 28 2007, 10:06 AM~7372401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

*Traffic restrictions for lowrider event*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 28 2007, 02:44 PM~7373562
> *Traffic restrictions for lowrider event
> *


The traffic strategies are taken so motorists can't pull up side by side, creating the possibility for street racing or confrontation between rival groups, according to police. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 28 2007, 11:35 AM~7373518
> *Mamon... You'll get one on your birthday too fucker... :twak: :buttkick:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: with naked chicks! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 28 2007, 11:50 AM~7373599
> *The traffic strategies are taken so motorists can't pull up side by side, creating the possibility for street racing or confrontation between rival groups, according to police. :uh:  :uh:
> *


yeah yeah "rival groups"........ :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ray!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 28 2007, 12:53 PM~7373628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah MEATHEAD... no starting shit with me ok? :guns: :guns: :guns: :cheesy:

:biggrin: So what's considered a Rival group? :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2007, 02:57 PM~7373666
> *yeah yeah "rival groups"........ :cheesy:
> *


Yea if I see any of those Phoenix Riders cats, I'm blasting....lol :guns: :guns:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 28 2007, 12:05 PM~7373720
> *Yea if I see any of those Phoenix Riders cats, I'm blasting....lol :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0 ........I'm glad that you are after the "Riders" cause I was worried that you were calling out the "RIDERZ" :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 hno:


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

just curious who all is going to be at the show i know dumb question. BLVD KINGS AZ chapter will be there not showing, just for the show and hinas...hahaha


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleepyg602_@Feb 28 2007, 03:28 PM~7373848
> *just curious who all is going to be at the show i know dumb question. BLVD KINGS AZ chapter will be there not showing, just for the show and hinas...hahaha
> *


How come you arent' showing?


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7373562
> *Traffic restrictions for lowrider event
> *


Nobody even cruises the West Side anymore! Phoenix PD is a bunch of fools. They got everyone to stop cruising, mission accomplished, now they need to let the shit go. They are over doing it now. Plus with all the paisas on the West, i dont want to cruise out there anyway, drunk mutha f'rs dont know how to stay in their lane! Need to find a new spot for the real lowriders, not for the wannabe thugs and CheddarBobs! At least the show will be off the hook, cruising however.....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone interested in buying a chrome edlebrock carb? I bought it for my ride 1 week ago but may not need it, and can't return it.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What is the part # on that carb? Is it 600 or 750cfm. How much?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Feb 28 2007, 04:17 PM~7375089
> *What is the part # on that carb? Is it 600 or 750cfm. How much?
> *


x2


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Feb 28 2007, 06:17 PM~7375089
> *What is the part # on that carb? Is it 600 or 750cfm. How much?
> *


It's a 600, I don't have the part number right off the back, but I paid $280 w/ tax at AutoZone (have reciept) will sell for $200


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE BIG RAY FROM GLENDALE CHAPTER...  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY*





> HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/31584o76cs1vgkb.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...





> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE BIG RAY FROM GLENDALE CHAPTER...  *
> > Very Nice Birthday Card..............
> > No seas LAMBISCON!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 28 2007, 06:02 PM~7375797
> *:cheesy: thank you guys!, much love to everybody!!,hope to see all of you @ the show!!
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*RISE AND SHINE ARIZONA!!!* :wave: 




THNX FOR THE SHIRTS BEN  PROMOTING THEM OVER HERE AT ASU TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks jen :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 1 2007, 09:40 AM~7381085
> *thanks jen  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 1 2007, 01:25 PM~7382374
> *Your welcome!
> *




WHAT UP WITH U YOU EVER GONNA ANSWER PM'S


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 1 2007, 02:25 PM~7382374
> *Your welcome!
> *


What do I get :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Mar 1 2007, 12:27 PM~7382385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlimited shit talked to you. Plus I'm pretty sure you can find someone to give you something. :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2007, 11:29 AM~7382404
> *What do I get :biggrin:
> *


A pat on the back


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 1 2007, 12:11 PM~7382709
> *Oops sorry!  It's been a little busy over here. :biggrin:
> Unlimited shit talked to you.  Plus I'm pretty sure you can find someone to give you something. :0
> :biggrin:
> *


See you this weekend!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 1 2007, 01:13 PM~7382718
> *See you this weekend!
> *


I was just about to tell you that too! LOL....then the roach coach showed up!! LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JEN, ALWAYS HOOKING IT UP....REMEMBER THIS CUTTY?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 1 2007, 01:17 PM~7382751
> *JEN, ALWAYS HOOKING IT UP....REMEMBER THIS CUTTY?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Damn...looks good! Yes I do! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE SOME MORE SHOTS OF IT!..THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 1 2007, 03:11 PM~7382709
> *
> Unlimited shit talked to you.  Plus I'm pretty sure you can find someone to give you something. :0
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2007, 02:50 PM~7383448
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aftermathfan (Mar 14, 2006)

just thought i should share this...









that is all..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo az only 3 more days 
I'm not ready :uh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 28 2007, 12:44 PM~7373562
> *Traffic restrictions for lowrider event
> *


pathetic!.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftermathfan_@Mar 1 2007, 06:46 PM~7385223
> *just thought i should share this...
> 
> 
> ...




 What are you smoking on???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 1 2007, 11:35 PM~7388314
> * What are you smoking on???
> *



...and could you please pass that shit :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Good morning Arizona!
SUNDAY is almost here!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7386749
> *Qvo az only 3 more days
> I'm not ready  :uh:
> *


2 more days! Im not ready either. :angry:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

im ready :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 2 2007, 10:09 AM~7389663
> *Good morning Arizona!
> SUNDAY is almost here!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Saturday morning for us!............and I'm not ready


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

what more do you gotta finsh up on, trudawg?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

It will be an all-nighter for me :biggrin: 


a little work, a little beer, a little music.................good times. Kinda reminds me of the good o'l days when we used to meet at our President's house and get our rides ready the night before MESA!~~  

 honk your horn if you see me tommorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7389812
> *Saturday morning for us!............and I'm not ready
> *


My car is up at Elite Automotive, because it just wouldn't run right. Kept back firing, missing, and 2 cilynders weren't firing. I replaced the carb and coil thinking that was it, and I finally gave up and took it to the shop, but man it's friday already and they still haven't figured it out. I think they've been busy on Todd's car. So it may be an all-nighter tonight as well


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Feb 28 2007, 12:52 AM~7370325
> *wheres tha hop after tha show gonna be at?? i remember last 2 years it  was off camelback at hoppers...where this year streetlife?if so its gonna be fuckin packed in that lot.
> *


Theres a new spot we can hop at i'll post up the address Saturday night.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7391080
> *Theres a new spot we can hop at i'll post up the address Saturday night.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7391080
> *Theres a new spot we can hop at i'll post up the address Saturday night.
> *


were your nalgas again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Mar 2 2007, 08:33 AM~7389765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ side?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 2 2007, 04:34 PM~7392470
> *         What up AZ side?
> *



:biggrin: Qvo homie..


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Got a bad motor knock :thumbsdown: WTF.....crate motor with less than 2k miles :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 2 2007, 06:19 PM~7393114
> *Got a bad motor knock :thumbsdown: WTF.....crate motor with less than 2k miles :banghead:
> *


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

*Meanwhile.......on the East Side of town*


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

still at it.............


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

almost done


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 3 2007, 07:03 AM~7395948
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


go to sleep fucker!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 3 2007, 07:17 AM~7395974
> *go to sleep fucker!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dont tell me you left, thats mean leave them to stay up all night while you go to sleep................. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Mar 3 2007, 02:32 AM~7395675
> *Meanwhile.......on the East Side of town
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn.... Can't wait to see the car... :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 3 2007, 07:56 AM~7396060
> *dont tell me you left, thats mean leave them to stay up all night while you go to sleep................. :biggrin:
> *


Shit I had just gotten home from there :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU WHO ARE ENTERING YOUR RIDES IN THE SHOW. EVERYONE HAVE A GOODTIME AND TAKE A LOT OF PICS FOR THE ONES WHO CAN'T MAKE IT, LIKE ME CAUSE I'M DEPLOYED TO THE BIG SAND BOX.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice to meet everyone and put a face to a name. To all those I haven't met yet, make sure to stop by and say whats' up tomorrow. My shirt will say my name: trudawg on it :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam what a tiring day................... :


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Mar 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7391080
> *Theres a new spot we can hop at i'll post up the address Saturday night.
> *


Que Paso? Where? Stop the suspense.
:dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 3 2007, 11:05 PM~7400099
> *dam what a tiring day................... :
> *


No Doubt. I'm going to bed right now, fuck hanging out tonight


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 3 2007, 09:37 PM~7400346
> *No Doubt. I'm going to bed right now, fuck hanging out tonight
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Mar 3 2007, 01:05 PM~7397410
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU WHO ARE ENTERING YOUR RIDES IN THE SHOW. EVERYONE HAVE A GOODTIME AND TAKE A LOT OF PICS FOR THE ONES WHO CAN'T MAKE IT, LIKE ME CAUSE I'M DEPLOYED TO THE BIG SAND BOX.
> *



I got you...


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 3 2007, 10:21 PM~7400747
> *I got you...
> *


THANKS HOMIE, HAVE A GOODTIME AND I'LL BE WAITING TO SEE THOSE FIRME PICS. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

It was a great show! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Riderz Pics!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

more Riderz pics!


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Great show! Great turnout, we all know AZ knows how to get down. Nice to see everyone reppin for AZ, in years past the show has been taking over by Cali. AZ taking our own show back! :thumbsup: I'll post my pics later this week.


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

big props to phoenix riderz on there wins :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 5 2007, 07:48 AM~7409709
> *big props to phoenix riderz on there wins  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!

You guys showed strong!!

Your caddy was looking tight!  How did you guys do?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

we did ok but got robed i didnt take shit, todd took 3rd. then i go out side the show to get my truck someone had trew a soda cup at it. bad day for me i had just got it wax,d too. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 5 2007, 08:14 AM~7409826
> *we did ok but got robed i didnt take shit, todd took 3rd.  then i go out side the show to get my truck someone had trew a soda cup at it. bad day for me i had just got it wax,d too. :thumbsdown:
> *


that sucks about the soda, some gay asshole has no respect for anyones shit!

............as far as placing, don't sweat it...you were there to "Represent" right? Your car speaks for itself. Fuck those little ass plaques!!! they don't mean shit to me. 

I show to Rep my plaque.....I know my car is clean and don't need some judge form LRM to tell me what my ride is... the poeple who go to the show, snap pics and look at our rides is good enough for me.


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 5 2007, 09:21 AM~7409854
> *that sucks about the soda, some gay asshole has no respect for anyones shit!
> 
> ............as far as placing, don't sweat it...you were there to "Represent" right?  Your car speaks for itself.  Fuck those little ass plaques!!!  they don't mean shit to me.
> ...


WELL SAID HOMEBOY.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thats true bro, thanks  you cant spell party with out arty :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

SOME TIGHT PICS HOMIES. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ. :thumbsup: 
"GOODTIMES"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 5 2007, 08:34 AM~7409906
> *thats true bro, thanks    you cant spell party with out arty  :biggrin:
> *


You know it! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Another all nighter gettin ready for the show


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

i'm posting pics of the hynas 
check it out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323640


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANK DOG_@Mar 5 2007, 11:35 AM~7410646
> *i'm posting pics of the hynas
> check it out
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323640
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i'll post some tomorrow...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

My son got 2nd, Todd got 3rd, Carlos (white big body) got 1st, I think the 61 rag got 2nd or 3rd. 


*I show to Rep my plaque.....I know my car is clean and don't need some judge form LRM to tell me what my ride is... the poeple who go to the show, snap pics and look at our rides is good enough for me. *
[/quote]
You guys (all the people who showed) have alot to be proud of, f*ck a trophy. You build your car to please yourself, not LRM. 


It was a great weekend. But damn, I'm exhausted!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> My son got 2nd, Todd got 3rd, Carlos (white big body) got 1st, I think the 61 rag got 2nd or 3rd.
> *I show to Rep my plaque.....I know my car is clean and don't need some judge form LRM to tell me what my ride is... the poeple who go to the show, snap pics and look at our rides is good enough for me. *


You guys (all the people who showed) have alot to be proud of, f*ck a trophy. You build your car to please yourself, not LRM. 
It was a great weekend. But damn, I'm exhausted! 
[/quote]


Don't forget that Majestics also got an award for most members...   


It was a good show... I'll post pics later tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> My son got 2nd, Todd got 3rd, Carlos (white big body) got 1st, I think the 61 rag got 2nd or 3rd.
> *I show to Rep my plaque.....I know my car is clean and don't need some judge form LRM to tell me what my ride is... the poeple who go to the show, snap pics and look at our rides is good enough for me. *


You guys (all the people who showed) have alot to be proud of, f*ck a trophy. You build your car to please yourself, not LRM. 
It was a great weekend. But damn, I'm exhausted! 
[/quote]
way to go jen :biggrin: congrats to all the winners and the big"M"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Congrats to anybody that won. 

BTW I got some ink work done on Saturday...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 5 2007, 04:05 PM~7412513
> *Congrats to anybody that won.
> 
> BTW I got some ink work done on Saturday...
> ...


  


Where you been hiding fool? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Who is this character?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 5 2007, 07:07 PM~7413730
> * Who is this character?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 5 2007, 07:07 PM~7413730
> * Who is this character?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know, but he needs to post up some damn pictures!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 5 2007, 09:03 PM~7414886
> *I don't know, but he needs to post up some damn pictures!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 I knew you were gonna say that hahaha.. just got done resizing them homie.. just gotta upload them and they'll be posted...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 5 2007, 11:17 PM~7415058
> *:0  I knew you were gonna say that hahaha.. just got done resizing them homie.. just gotta upload them and they'll be posted...
> *


Hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

X2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7415371
> *Hurry up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You gonna let him punk you like that Knightstalker??? j/k.....

I have some good pics too, but I'm too tired to mess with them. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7415371
> *Hurry up :biggrin:
> *


Why should i hurry up you posted up the picture on myspace of the club, that i ain't in.. couldn't wait for me to get there to take it with you guys  :tears: 

































*J/K* :roflmao: :roflmao:

:biggrin: you think i should start a topic in post your rides or just post them here? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 5 2007, 09:51 PM~7415427
> *:0 You gonna let him punk you like that Knightstalker???  j/k.....
> 
> I have some good pics too, but I'm too tired to mess with them.  :biggrin:
> *



Nah... he aint a member yet... :0 


 


How was the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 6 2007, 12:02 AM~7415535
> *Why should i hurry up you posted up the picture on myspace of the club,  that i ain't in..  couldn't wait for me to get there to take it with you guys   :tears:
> J/K :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


haha.........I dont know what you were doing homie......musta been walking around in a daze. Post em here. Keep em in the AZ family :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 5 2007, 10:07 PM~7415581
> *haha.........I dont know what you were doing homie......musta been walking around in a daze. Post em here. Keep em in the AZ family :biggrin:
> *


I know huh... I had just left to snap a couple more pics of the line up... ended up talkin to my homie from slow&low music shop... and i get chirped and my phone goes off like damn :0 :banghead:


It's ok tho... I got in the last ones... and here's some to start off with.. move in...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAY OF SHOW...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*GLENDALE MAJESTICS*








*SPECIAL GUESTS DIRTY AND PRIMO FROM DFW MAJESTICS* :cheesy: 








*LIL MAJESTICS PIMPIN* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

that's all the pics i'm posting... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 6 2007, 12:41 AM~7416026
> *
> that's all the pics i'm posting... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 5 2007, 10:46 PM~7416105
> *Thank you! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome... now go change that myspace picture to that one i'm in... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 Dam Knightstalker!!!!

Good Job!! Nice pics!!!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 6 2007, 12:51 AM~7415427
> *:0 You gonna let him punk you like that Knightstalker???  j/k.....
> 
> I have some good pics too, but I'm too tired to mess with them.  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JEN? NICE TO MEET U! SOORY FOR ALL THE BS?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 6 2007, 01:13 AM~7415647
> *DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THESE CARS ARE HOT? I LIKE THE SIX FOUR!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ SIDE!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 3 2007, 11:04 PM~7399706
> *Nice to meet everyone and put a face to a name. To all those I haven't met yet, make sure to stop by and say whats' up tomorrow. My shirt will say my name: trudawg on it :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 6 2007, 06:37 AM~7417747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

nice pics knightstalker... my first camera filled up 2/3 of the way through... then i started using my backup camera, but it sucks and i didn't want to take shitty pics... that's why i didn't get many pics from inside... but anways, my turn!


































































































































This is just a sample! You can see the rest at Lowriding Underground...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2007, 10:21 AM~7419560
> *nice pics knightstalker... my first camera filled up 2/3 of the way through... then i started using my backup camera, but it sucks and i didn't want to take shitty pics... that's why i didn't get many pics from inside... but anways, my turn!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Your web site it tight too!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks fool... i've been working on it... still adding new stuff all the time...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2007, 11:21 AM~7419560
> *nice pics knightstalker... my first camera filled up 2/3 of the way through... then i started using my backup camera, but it sucks and i didn't want to take shitty pics... that's why i didn't get many pics from inside... but anways, my turn!
> 
> 
> ...



 Thx Ricky... your pics are looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks ruben


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2007, 12:57 PM~7420251
> *thanks ruben
> *


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

any body got any pics of unique c.c from phx


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Just a few:



















































































The Rest:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

nice carlos... damn i can't believe i missed lisa angeline! next year i'm taking an extra memory card... :angry:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 5 2007, 10:19 PM~7415731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 6 2007, 10:53 PM~7424859
> *Just a few:
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: Badass... :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 6 2007, 11:05 PM~7424962
> *:worship: Badass... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man...just trying to capture the show a little differently.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 6 2007, 11:16 PM~7425068
> *Thanks man...just trying to capture the show a little differently.
> *



Shit well you did a good job... :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 6 2007, 01:13 AM~7415647
> *DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 7 2007, 01:53 AM~7424859
> *Just a few:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!
PEOPLE WERE STILL COMING........AT THE END OF THE DAY!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Mar 6 2007, 10:05 PM~7424958
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> *


Nice work Top Gun!!!


Vicious Custom Paint!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

That show was absolutely packed! Had to stand in line for a half hour to buy a $8 hamburger :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Mar 7 2007, 06:02 AM~7426100
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whos big body the rootbeerish maroon one


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 7 2007, 09:41 AM~7426491
> *whos big body the rootbeerish maroon one
> *


Jeremy from Glendale Majestics


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hehehehe... I know the girl in pink.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 7 2007, 11:21 AM~7427042
> *Hehehehe... I know the girl in pink.
> 
> 
> ...


hook a niccuh up! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats mike i see you :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

i ment whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2007, 08:49 AM~7427268
> *i ment whats up :biggrin:
> *


We know. We understand broken down english! Sometime I write it too. :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: w h a t s u p a r t :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 7 2007, 10:26 AM~7427082
> *hook a niccuh up! :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahahaha... Fa'sho!

Sup everybody


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 7 2007, 12:46 PM~7427796
> *Hahahahahaha... Fa'sho!
> 
> Sup everybody
> *


 :angry: You think I'm joking :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 7 2007, 11:48 AM~7427818
> *:angry: You think I'm joking :biggrin:
> *



Na I don't she's pretty good too.  

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS GOING DOWN AZ SIDE!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ST. PATTY'S DAY CAR SHOW & HOP! SATURDAY MARCH 17TH
10am to 5pm 4559 N CASTLE ROCK, KINGMAN AZ.

I have fliers if anyone is interested. Payout on the hop is for Single & Double:

1st $200
2nd $100
3rd $75


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Mar 7 2007, 12:05 AM~7424958
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> *


WHAT DOES THAT MEAN :angry:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:ugh: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2007, 12:38 PM~7428573
> *:ugh:  hno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP RUBEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2007, 12:50 PM~7428653
> *WHATS UP RUBEN
> *



Chillin fool.. what you up to? :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: WORKING


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

AE CAN YOU RE DO MY MYSPACE PICS?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2007, 12:59 PM~7428716
> *AE CAN YOU RE DO MY MYSPACE PICS?
> *



:twak: :nono: :buttkick:




























J/K yeah fool... later on...


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

This is how we do in az.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 7 2007, 11:13 AM~7428391
> *WHAT DOES THAT MEAN :angry:
> *


HE'S A PAINTER! GET IT, HE SHOOTS......PAINT GUNS..


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2007, 01:00 PM~7428726
> *:twak: :nono: :buttkick:
> J/K yeah fool... later on...
> *


O K ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Mar 6 2007, 11:05 PM~7424958
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THOSE ARE NICE PICS KNIGHTSTALKER !!!

THANKS AGAIN TOP GUN, U DID A KICKASS JOB!! EVERYBODY HAD NOTHIN BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT IT HOMIE !!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 7 2007, 05:24 PM~7430931
> *THOSE ARE NICE PICS KNIGHTSTALKER !!!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TOP GUN, U DID A KICKASS JOB!! EVERYBODY HAD NOTHIN BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT IT HOMIE !!
> *



 Thx homie... 62came out badass.... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 5 2007, 10:19 PM~7415731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS ONE CLEAN ASS 62 :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 7 2007, 07:46 AM~7426513
> *Jeremy from Glendale Majestics
> *


looks really nice


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

THANK YOU HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 5 2007, 10:12 PM~7415638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 7 2007, 06:57 PM~7431677
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


You ain't gonna post the pics you took fool? :scrutinize:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2007, 07:03 PM~7431745
> *You ain't gonna post the pics you took fool? :scrutinize:
> *


yeah but I am fuckin lazy :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 7 2007, 07:08 PM~7431783
> *yeah but I am fuckin lazy :biggrin:
> *



:twak: Slacker... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2007, 05:26 PM~7430947
> * Thx homie... 62came out badass....  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS (KNIGHSTALKER & LIL ESE)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2007, 11:04 PM~7433877
> *
> *


What up man????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 7 2007, 11:25 PM~7434003
> *What up man????
> *


Nothin homie... what you up to? Don't you work early in the mornin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2007, 11:04 PM~7433877
> *
> *


DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER, I WUZ FEELING BAD CAUSE I COULDN'T GO TO THE SHOW BUT THOSE PICS THAT YOU AND RICKY POSTED MADE ME FEEL AS IF I WERE CHILLN THERE WITH YOU GUYS........ THANKS........ NICE PICS GUYS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2007, 01:13 AM~7434386
> *DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER, I WUZ FEELING BAD CAUSE I COULDN'T GO TO THE SHOW BUT THOSE PICS THAT YOU AND RICKY POSTED MADE ME FEEL AS IF I WERE CHILLN THERE WITH YOU GUYS........  THANKS........ NICE PICS GUYS
> *



No problem homie.. glad you liked...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 8 2007, 01:15 AM~7434392
> *No problem homie.. glad you liked...
> *


WUZ THERE ALOT OF CRUISING? HOP?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2007, 01:17 AM~7434398
> *WUZ THERE ALOT OF CRUISING?        HOP?
> *



Cruising? I dunno... Hop.. no.. dumbass kids fuckin shit up as usual... people don't know how to be adults and get along... Heard they had cops at franks and they shut it down...

:uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 8 2007, 01:19 AM~7434403
> *Cruising? I dunno... Hop.. no.. dumbass kids fuckin shit up as usual... people don't know how to be adults and get along... Heard they had cops at franks and they shut it down...
> 
> :uh:
> *


FU*KING BABOSOS. ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO KINGMEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 8 2007, 01:19 AM~7434403
> *Cruising? I dunno... Hop.. no.. dumbass kids fuckin shit up as usual... people don't know how to be adults and get along... Heard they had cops at franks and they shut it down...
> 
> :uh:
> *



This is the only pic I got of the after-hop hop (the hop after the first one got broken up)... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 8 2007, 01:21 AM~7434410
> *This is the only pic I got of the after-hop hop...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, IS THAT THE NEW EDITION TO STREET LIFE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be calling you soon Ben!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 8 2007, 04:19 AM~7434523
> *I'll be calling you soon Ben!
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody need some *all chrome 13x7's w/ tires* $350


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 8 2007, 07:53 AM~7435101
> *Anybody need some all chrome 13x7's w/ tires $350
> 
> 
> ...



How much for the 64? I'm inthe market for another car :biggrin: .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:53 AM~7435758
> *How much for the 64? I'm inthe market for another car  :biggrin: .
> *



:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

DAMN ITS DEAD TODAY :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yo Ruben I sent you a txt...


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

How good are the tires? Any checks on the rims? How long have they been used? Definitely may be interested in the set.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Mar 8 2007, 02:23 PM~7437579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 8 2007, 04:25 PM~7437593
> *How good are the tires? Any checks on the rims?  How long have they been used?  Definitely may be interested in the set.
> *


tires have minimal wear, may be a check here and there on the rims, but nothing major. I live near 127th ave and Camelback if you wanna check em out


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

K. They would be for my homie, he just got a 64, i'll ask him if he's interested. thanks.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7437838
> *tires have minimal wear, may be a check here and there on the rims, but nothing major. I live near 127th ave and Camelback if you wanna check em out
> *



Dang that's a journey... packa lunch and go huh? lol. 127 and Egypt. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:53 AM~7435758
> *How much for the 64? I'm inthe market for another car  :biggrin: .
> *




:twak: :roflmao: You are gonna have a car lot soon the way you are going...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 8 2007, 05:43 PM~7438087
> *Dang that's a journey... packa lunch and go huh? lol. 127 and Egypt.  :biggrin:
> *


fool I'm 10 minutes from your crib :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 8 2007, 04:46 PM~7438488
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED AKA RASCAL KING*











:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 8 2007, 04:56 PM~7438563
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED AKA RASCAL KING
> 
> 
> ...


thank you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 8 2007, 04:58 PM~7438578
> *thank you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 8 2007, 06:53 AM~7435101
> *Anybody need some all chrome 13x7's w/ tires $350
> 
> 
> ...


Let me have them & I will cut your grass all summer :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 8 2007, 04:56 PM~7438563
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED AKA RASCAL KING
> 
> 
> ...



X2 have a good one homie... :biggrin:


----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 7 2007, 12:13 PM~7428391
> *WHAT DOES THAT MEAN :angry:
> *


he is a naval aviator, you mean you didn't see the movie. :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 8 2007, 07:02 PM~7438594
> *Let me have them & I will cut your grass all summer :0  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna fly all the way to MI to cut it! 

Deal!! :biggrin:

you know all that damn greenery aint nowhere to be found out here in the dessert


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2007, 06:06 PM~7431262
> *THANK YOU HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 8 2007, 04:56 PM~7438563
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED AKA RASCAL KING
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 8 2007, 05:59 PM~7438874
> *you gonna fly all the way to MI to cut it!
> 
> Deal!! :biggrin:
> ...


lol
:roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker

:twak: get to work lmao


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 8 2007, 07:54 PM~7439896
> *2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker
> 
> :twak: get to work lmao
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 you in trouble knightstalker!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 8 2007, 10:14 PM~7441525
> *:0 you in trouble knightstalker!
> *



Nah i just love giving him a hard time while he is at work :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 8 2007, 10:14 PM~7441525
> *:0 you in trouble knightstalker!
> *



Hell nah homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 8 2007, 10:17 PM~7441559
> *Nah i just love giving him a hard time while he is at work  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 8 2007, 07:41 PM~7439735
> *Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Deeloc :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Arizona De la Buena Manana


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 9 2007, 06:42 AM~7443210
> *Arizona De la Buena Manana
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh snap yesterday was Fred's B-day?.... Sapo verde Fred!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 8 2007, 11:14 PM~7442452
> *Thanks Deeloc :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday! :biggrin: 











a little late, sorry.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up AZ SIDE!!! It's been a while!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 8 2007, 05:59 PM~7438874
> *you gonna fly all the way to MI to cut it!
> 
> Deal!! :biggrin:
> ...



Thats funny cuz after I posted that commet I thought too myself Damn this guy is a Baller 4-Real too have grass that green in AZ


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

i got green grass :biggrin: uffin: (in my front yard)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 9 2007, 04:49 PM~7446263
> *i got green grass :biggrin:  uffin:  (in my front yard)
> *



Why you lying bro those are called weeds not grass, lol.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: thats true


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTIMADATOR_@Mar 8 2007, 06:39 PM~7438774
> *he is a naval aviator, you mean you didn't see the movie. :angry:
> *


ha ha ha :uh: ya o.k what ever i rapped to the cat.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 8 2007, 02:21 AM~7434410
> *This is the only pic I got of the after-hop hop (the hop after the first one got broken up)...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who did todd hopp? i know we hopped mon.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Time to clock out! Lates! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 9 2007, 05:49 PM~7446263
> *i got green grass :biggrin:  uffin:  (in my front yard)
> *


So what you're saying is party is at your crib tonight :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Mar 9 2007, 11:05 AM~7443906
> *:wave:
> *


Que pasa Vanessa











What up Dirty..... I see you down there


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 9 2007, 04:52 PM~7446605
> *Time to clock out! Lates!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:


genuine you recover after the show lmao


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm getting ready to recover again :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Mar 9 2007, 05:46 PM~7446831
> *I'm getting ready to recover again  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 9 2007, 04:57 PM~7446626
> *Que pasa Vanessa
> What up Dirty..... I see you down there
> *


GETTING READY TO MEET YOU FOR LUNCH, REMEMBER :cheesy: 

































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK... DON'T WANT YOU TO GET IN TROUBLE NOW, DO WE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Mar 9 2007, 05:46 PM~7446831
> *I'm getting ready to recover again  :biggrin:
> *




Car Club: *GLENDALE MAJESTICS* :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Mar 9 2007, 08:12 PM~7446930
> *GETTING READY TO MEET YOU FOR LUNCH, REMEMBER  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK... DON'T WANT YOU TO GET IN TROUBLE NOW, DO WE
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 9 2007, 08:05 PM~7447501
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


DRAMA!!! 











At least my kids not the only bad one on the block anymore! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Mar 9 2007, 05:46 PM~7446831
> *I'm getting ready to recover again  :biggrin:
> *


BTW.....Congratulations Carlos!! :biggrin:


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ!!!!! TODA MADRE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 9 2007, 11:13 PM~7448205
> *BTW.....Congratulations Carlos!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enrique_@Mar 9 2007, 11:50 PM~7448668
> *WHATS UP AZ!!!!!    TODA MADRE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE
> *



Toda Madre... Hmm.. who do i know from there... :scrutinize:



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 9 2007, 10:13 PM~7448205
> *BTW.....Congratulations Carlos!!  :biggrin:
> *



X2... :0 

It was his Birthday, He got 1st place, AND HE GOT HIS MAJESTICS COLORS! :biggrin: 

They should make one of those credit card commercials about him.... those ones that say PRICELESS at the end..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 9 2007, 10:13 PM~7448205
> *BTW.....Congratulations Carlos!!  :biggrin:
> *


x 3


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

T :biggrin: T  T


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Mar 10 2007, 05:05 PM~7451759
> *T :biggrin: T  T
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

no hopp'n huh ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 11 2007, 03:02 PM~7456025
> *no hopp'n huh ?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 8 2007, 02:19 AM~7434523
> *I'll be calling you soon Ben!
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 11 2007, 04:05 PM~7455818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good morning


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Is dead up in here or what :around:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2007, 01:05 PM~7461870
> *Is dead up in here or what :around:
> *



Sup everybody? How was everybody's weekend?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 12 2007, 10:47 AM~7461383
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CHANO? :cheesy:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 12 2007, 01:21 PM~7462372
> *
> *


BIG M


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: New page...


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Whats up AZ I know this aint the topic to be writing in but im desperate. Im lookin for a good DUI Lawyer thats not gonna cost me $5000 just to talk to them. I got 2 weeks to find me a one, cause shits getting deep. Dont know what else to say. I looked around and talked to a few but they too dam expensive. I aint broke, but i cant put up 5G's like that. If anyone had a friend or relative that had a decent lawyer that didnt have to pay an arm and a leg. hook a homie up with a name or location. Thanks AZ homeboys.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona enyone know where I can get my system done I need a custom made box 4 one 12 & something creazy on my back sit


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2007, 10:48 PM~7466978
> *Qvo Arizona enyone know where I can get my system done I need a custom made box 4 one 12 & something creazy on my back sit
> 
> *


BENS CUSTOM WHEELS ESE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2007, 01:31 AM~7467189
> *BENS CUSTOM WHEELS ESE :biggrin:
> *


ya'll do window tinting?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2007, 09:48 PM~7466978
> *Qvo Arizona enyone know where I can get my system done I need a custom made box 4 one 12 & something creazy on my back sit
> 
> *


SOUND WERKS! Scottsdale road North of McDowell.........they did the install of my custom box with (2) 12's and (2) amps! Look at "Phoenix Riderz" in Post your rides.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 13 2007, 09:09 AM~7468134
> *SOUND WERKS!  Scottsdale road North of McDowell.........they did the install of my custom box with (2) 12's and (2) amps!  Look at "Phoenix Riderz" in Post your rides.
> *


That turned out nice Art!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2007, 11:31 PM~7467189
> *BENS CUSTOM WHEELS ESE :biggrin:
> *


Wut up Ben call me I'm off 2day I be at hm working on my kochinero :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 13 2007, 07:40 AM~7468270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's real nice Marinate!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 13 2007, 10:05 AM~7468357
> *that's real nice Marinate!
> *


yea that shit is tight......Lemme know when I can place my order :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2007, 11:31 PM~7467189
> *BENS CUSTOM WHEELS ESE :biggrin:
> *


GOT MY ALARM AND REMOTE START DONE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD WORK


----------



## -LAFFY TAFFY- (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2007, 11:31 PM~7467189
> *BENS CUSTOM WHEELS ESE :biggrin:
> *


HI BEN!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Mar 13 2007, 06:39 AM~7468268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved that car! It was t he shit!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 13 2007, 10:49 AM~7469194
> *
> I loved that car! It was t he shit!!!
> *



:biggrin: X2... that car was badass... nice work Marinate!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 12 2007, 12:25 PM~7461993
> *WHATS UP CHANO? :cheesy:
> *


what'z crackin homie! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 13 2007, 03:08 PM~7470497
> *what'z crackin homie! :biggrin:
> *


What's up Chano!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2007, 11:46 PM~7467231
> *ya'll do window tinting?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 13 2007, 07:09 AM~7468134
> *SOUND WERKS!  Scottsdale road North of McDowell.........they did the install of my custom box with (2) 12's and (2) amps!  Look at "Phoenix Riderz" in Post your rides.
> *


COCK BLOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Mar 13 2007, 07:40 AM~7468270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP GIRLY


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2007, 07:11 PM~7472172
> *
> ONLY THE BEST FOR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YOU KNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 13 2007, 11:29 PM~7474188
> *TTT
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2007, 11:43 PM~7474256
> *:barf:
> *



:scrutinize: :dunno: Y eso? 

You alright fool? :loco:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP KNIGHTSTALKER. HOW'S THE BIG AZ TREATING YOU.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

QUESTION FOR YOU. WHAT SHOPS ARE GOOD AT DOING A CLEAN WRAP OF A FRAME IN THE AZ.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

AND CHROMING THE UNDERCARRIAGE TOO.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Mar 14 2007, 12:32 AM~7474415
> *WHAT'S UP KNIGHTSTALKER. HOW'S THE BIG AZ TREATING YOU.
> *


Good homie.. how you doin? 

There's a couple good shops that can do a frame wrap... StreetLife, Locos, Franks are probably the most well known.. just gotta look/call around and see what you're comfortable with..


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## booboobaby (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey I made it to the Az side! HA I'm new to the site! Good Morning Az Riders


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by booboobaby_@Mar 14 2007, 04:41 AM~7474936
> *Hey I made it to the Az side! HA I'm new to the site! Good Morning Az Riders
> *


'SUP!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

good morning az! check out phearless records pix from the lowrider show..including our performance pixs...thanks for the support az!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325664


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2007, 06:03 PM~7472106
> *COCK BLOCKER :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: I thought all you did was the wheels and tires thing! or else I would have got a quote from you!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Mar 14 2007, 08:13 AM~7475812
> *
> *


 :twak: :nono: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 14 2007, 11:05 AM~7476538
> *:twak: I thought all you did was the wheels and tires thing!  or else I would have got a quote from you!
> *



:werd:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?

ey Ben your title should say Ben's custom wheels and car accessories


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2007, 12:20 AM~7474377
> *:scrutinize: :dunno: Y eso?
> 
> You alright fool?  :loco:
> *


JUST FU*KING AROUND :nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 14 2007, 11:05 AM~7476538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW I SHOULD CHANGE IT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

CALMATE GUEY, YOUR SHIT IS NICE
Kochinero is her name bro 
:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 14 2007, 02:57 PM~7478062
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



omg you aren't stuck on myspace today :wow: ha ha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 03:58 PM~7478072
> *omg you aren't stuck on myspace today  :wow: ha ha
> *



Trying to get e-friends and shit... I bet Tom don't even wanna be his friend, lol.

J/P bro I'm just fucking with you. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:01 PM~7478078
> *Trying to get e-friends and shit... I bet Tom don't even wanna be his friend, lol.
> 
> J/P bro I'm just fucking with you.  :biggrin:
> *



Yea he even beat me out on friends and I've been there way longer than him ha ha most of his friends are bots :roflmao: but i guess on myspace anything goes...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up az side


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 02:58 PM~7478072
> *omg you aren't stuck on myspace today  :wow: ha ha
> *


 :loco:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:02 PM~7478084
> *Yea he even beat me out on friends and I've been there way longer than him ha ha most of his friends are bots  :roflmao: but i guess on myspace anything goes...
> *



I remember I used to have a myspace... but then I grew up. :biggrin:

Ryan, Wassup bro?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 14 2007, 03:11 PM~7478156
> *:loco:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:11 PM~7478160
> *I remember I used to have a myspace... but then I grew up.  :biggrin:
> 
> Ryan, Wassup bro?
> *



You had a myspace up until yesterday lol j/k


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> Trying to get e-friends and shit... I bet Tom don't even wanna be his friend, lol.
> 
> J/P bro I'm just fucking with you. :biggrin:
> [/quote :werd: :loco:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:13 PM~7478171
> *You had a myspace up until yesterday lol j/k
> *



you just mad cause you werent my friend, lol. I bet you guys get bored when I'm not here to talk shit huh? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:13 PM~7478180
> *you just mad cause you werent my friend, lol. I bet you guys get bored when I'm not here to talk shit huh?  :biggrin:
> *


Nah cuz i had to deal with you on the weekends when we would go chill at your casa lmao... Ya it's boring so stop hiding :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :banghead:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:15 PM~7478192
> *Nah cuz i had to deal with you on the weekends when we would go chill at your casa lmao... Ya it's boring so stop hiding  :twak:
> *


hahahaha... that shit wasn't my fault! lol.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7478213
> *hahahaha... that shit wasn't my fault! lol.
> *



Yea all i know is flying objects when we are around you ha ha... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:18 PM~7478213
> *hahahaha... that shit wasn't my fault! lol.
> *



I always see Fred at the bottom of the screen but he don't even post. 

Sup Fred keyboard broken? if it is just copy and paste letters from other posts, lol.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:21 PM~7478225
> *I always see Fred at the bottom of the screen but he don't even post.
> 
> Sup Fred keyboard broken? if it is just copy and paste letters from other posts, lol.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:20 PM~7478223
> *Yea all i know is flying objects when we are around you ha ha...  :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:22 PM~7478235
> *hahahaha...
> *



Besides the flying objects *good times!!!!! :thumbsup: *

NEW PAGE


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

LADY C, *Knightstalker*, INSIDIOUS, Rascal King



hno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:23 PM~7478241
> *Besides the flying objects good times!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> NEW PAGE
> *



True... Ruben's here he's gonna come with the barage of smilies...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:24 PM~7478253
> *True... Ruben's here he's gonna come with the barage of smilies...
> *



after he is stuck in reply mode for a few hours :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:25 PM~7478257
> *after he is stuck in reply mode for a few hours  :roflmao:
> *




"What should I say? I mean what smilies should I use..." hahahahaha...
you better hurry up and post cause I don't like your post count.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2007, 02:38 PM~7477960
> *JUST FU*KING AROUND :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:26 PM~7478267
> *"What should I say? I mean what smilies should I use..." hahahahaha...
> *


After all that thinking we get  


ha ha mmm where the hell did he go he gives the real meaning to knightstalker!! ha ha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker, lil ese, INSIDIOUS, locdownmexikan


AZ SIDE IS POPPIN!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

LADY C, INSIDIOUS, Knightstalker, lil ese, locdownmexikan




Lets not all talk at once :roflmao:



so your the hidden one MARINATE lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

hno: 

LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels, INSIDIOUS, Knightstalker, lil ese

I'm running now all the trouble makers are on ha ha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 04:30 PM~7478289
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker, lil ese, INSIDIOUS, locdownmexikan
> AZ SIDE IS POPPIN!
> *


Now that I'm here, lol. Ehhhhhhh... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2007, 02:55 PM~7478052
> *CALMATE GUEY, YOUR SHIT IS NICE
> Kochinero is her name bro
> :biggrin:
> *


OH MY BAD :nicoderm:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:32 PM~7478308
> *Now that I'm here, lol. Ehhhhhhh...  :biggrin:
> *




:loco:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 03:32 PM~7478307
> *hno:
> 
> LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels, INSIDIOUS, Knightstalker, lil ese
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2007, 03:33 PM~7478322
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 14 2007, 03:34 PM~7478326
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Nice of you to join us


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:32 PM~7478308
> *Now that I'm here, lol. Ehhhhhhh...  :biggrin:
> *



NO MANCHES WEY


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 03:35 PM~7478335
> *Nice of you to join us
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 14 2007, 03:36 PM~7478348
> *:werd:
> *



:biggrin:


Damn another new page :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 04:35 PM~7478339
> *NO MANCHES WEY
> *



hahahahahaha... puro pedo, jajajajaja <---- mexican laugh.


Told you Fred's keyboard is fucked his just using the mouse to click the smilies.

Fred it's all good homie I got a few I can take from work. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:39 PM~7478374
> *hahahahahaha... puro pedo, jajajajaja <---- mexican laugh.
> Told you Fred's keybored is fucked his just using the mouse to click the smilies.
> 
> ...



:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:39 PM~7478374
> *hahahahahaha... puro pedo, jajajajaja <---- mexican laugh.
> Told you Fred's keybored is fucked his just using the mouse to click the smilies.
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Every one is :werd: on az side ha ha


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 04:41 PM~7478389
> *Every one is  :werd: on az side ha ha
> *



:werd: to the bird!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut are you doing thiz weekend wey


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7478398
> *Wut are you doing thiz weekend wey
> *


Who?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok who's already tired of the :werd: guy???????F'n AZr's already abused the crap out of it.

















:nosad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 14 2007, 02:43 PM~7478405
> *Who?
> *


Who?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Everyone


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 14 2007, 05:12 PM~7478617
> *F'n AZr's already abused the crap out of it.*


:werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ok I'm otta here!!!!!!!!!!!see ya!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Mar 14 2007, 06:50 PM~7479659
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## nlykeflynn (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Mar 14 2007, 07:50 PM~7479659
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Mar 14 2007, 06:50 PM~7479659
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *





:0 

Mr. M.I.A :biggrin:


----------



## nlykeflynn (Mar 11, 2007)

WAT IT DO STREET LIFE! JUST GETTN ON TO THIS INTERNET STUFF! THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME AND HOSPITALITY WHEN WE WERE THERE!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:werd: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 14 2007, 07:44 PM~7480156
> *:werd: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: Art is gonna come back and :twak: cuz we use out the :werd:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone heading out to Classic Carriages Car Auction this weekend? It's at the Cardinals Stadium.

http://www.classiccarriages.com/

:dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :yes:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:werd: :wow: :werd: :wow: :werd: :wow: :werd: :wow: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :nosad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 14 2007, 07:49 PM~7480196
> *:werd:  :wow:  :werd:  :wow:  :werd:  :wow:  :werd:  :wow:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



Are you bored??? ha ha


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no: :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 14 2007, 07:51 PM~7480208
> *:no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :yes:  :no:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: Go find people to add on myspace...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:buttkick: :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :loco:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 07:55 PM~7480250
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:
> *



You just pop out of no where you're just as bad as knightstalker :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:ugh: im outta here


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 08:57 PM~7480262
> *You just pop out of no where you're just as bad as knightstalker  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker, LADY C


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7480605
> *:biggrin:  OGPLAYER, Knightstalker, LADY C
> *



:wave:
how was your vacation?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHECK IT OUT HOMIES!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325802


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7480632
> *CHECK IT OUT HOMIES!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325802
> *



 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

BIG BAD ASS SUNS. ANYONE SEE THE GAME. :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Mar 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7481111
> *BIG BAD ASS SUNS. ANYONE SEE THE GAME. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah fuck the mavs crying ass bitches!! GO SUNS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Ruben I am finally uploading the pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

YEAH GO SUNS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 14 2007, 09:40 PM~7481214
> *Hey Ruben I am finally uploading the pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 14 2007, 09:39 PM~7481207
> *Hell yeah fuck the  mavs crying ass bitches!! GO SUNS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:werd: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

aHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd: :banghead:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2007, 02:49 AM~7482153
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:werd: GOOD GAME LAST NIGHT!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!

Anyway bout the suns game last night... that game was good. I was going nuts when Nash hit that second three.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7480629
> *:wave:
> how was your vacation?
> *



IT WAS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

whats up


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

LAY IT LOW FUCK'N SUCK'S :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEND.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody got a hook up on batteries


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

blazed out Posted Today, 12:57 PM 
anybody got a hook up on batteries 

Hit up Trouble @ LOCO'S


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 15 2007, 01:57 PM~7484710
> *anybody got a hook up on batteries
> *


HOW MANNY YOU NEED DOG I GOT BRAND SPANKING NEW ONE'S.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 15 2007, 12:56 PM~7484703
> *LAY IT LOW FUCK'N SUCK'S :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEND.
> *



:werd: It slows down when there ain't shit happening... No shows or hops or kick backs... :banghead:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2007, 02:16 PM~7484800
> *:werd: It slows down when there ain't shit happening... No shows or hops or kick backs... :banghead:
> *


I KNOW PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT DID YOU SEE AMERICAN IDOL LAST NIGHT DONT TYPE IT PICK UP THE PHONE AND TALK ABOUT IT! SO ANYWAY WHO'S GOING TO KINGMAN? :uh:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Great game last night by the SUNS!!!! They need to bring the title to P-town baby! I hate the Mavs, especially Jason Terry's bitch ass! Did anyone notice at the lowrider mag show that there was a Cardinals themed caddi, asu sun devils themed caddi, but no suns themed car!!!!! Someone needs to get on it asap. Maybe i'll build a suns caddi........just a thought. maybe im just bitter that there are too many raiders/lakers rides. AZ all day!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 15 2007, 01:19 PM~7484823
> *I KNOW PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT DID YOU SEE AMERICAN  IDOL LAST NIGHT  DONT TYPE IT PICK UP THE PHONE AND TALK ABOUT IT!                            SO ANYWAY WHO'S GOING TO KINGMAN? :uh:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:guns: FUCK AMERICAN IDOL... 













:cheesy: But did you watch the Sopranos? J/k... :nicoderm:


WASSUP WITH KINGMAN? IS IT JUST A HOP OR WHAT? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN+Mar 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7481111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
are you going?


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 15 2007, 02:29 PM~7485170
> *Great game last night by the SUNS!!!! They need to bring the title to P-town baby! I hate the Mavs, especially Jason Terry's bitch ass!  Did anyone notice at the lowrider mag show that there was a Cardinals themed caddi, asu sun devils themed caddi, but no suns themed car!!!!! Someone needs to get on it asap.  Maybe i'll build a suns caddi........just a thought.  maybe im just bitter that there are too many raiders/lakers rides.  AZ all day!
> *


LOCO'S HAS A PHOENIX SUNS THEMED HOPPER ITS CLEAN.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 15 2007, 01:29 PM~7485170
> *Great game last night by the SUNS!!!! They need to bring the title to P-town baby! I hate the Mavs, especially Jason Terry's bitch ass!  Did anyone notice at the lowrider mag show that there was a Cardinals themed caddi, asu sun devils themed caddi, but no suns themed car!!!!! Someone needs to get on it asap.  Maybe i'll build a suns caddi........just a thought.  maybe im just bitter that there are too many raiders/lakers rides.  AZ all day!
> *


There that wagon that LOCO's works on that in the Suns Theme....It's a Hopper!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER+Mar 15 2007, 01:54 PM~7485323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit!!!!!!!!!sorry about that......and this is for the AZr's...... :werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2007, 02:55 PM~7485333
> *oh shit!!!!!!!!!sorry about that......and this is for the AZr's...... :werd:
> *



:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

Its clean though. There needs to be a Dallas Cowboy themed lo lo :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2007, 02:00 PM~7485363
> *:werd: :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*"MEATHEAD"*</span>


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER_@Mar 15 2007, 02:00 PM~7484734
> *blazed out Posted Today, 12:57 PM
> anybody got a hook up on batteries
> 
> ...


Go through Trouble and you're bound to get charged double, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2007, 03:06 PM~7485400
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"I'M A MEATHEAD!!!"</span>
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah you are.... hahaha 



You guys going to Kingman?


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

anybody got the number to bros shop?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 15 2007, 02:29 PM~7485170
> *Great game last night by the SUNS!!!! They need to bring the title to P-town baby! I hate the Mavs, especially Jason Terry's bitch ass!  Did anyone notice at the lowrider mag show that there was a Cardinals themed caddi, asu sun devils themed caddi, but no suns themed car!!!!! Someone needs to get on it asap.  Maybe i'll build a suns caddi........just a thought.  maybe im just bitter that there are too many raiders/lakers rides.  AZ all day!
> *


maybe because they no who the real champs are and the suns have never won an nba title....oops did i say this in the az side :biggrin: GO LAKERS j/k


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 15 2007, 04:52 PM~7485732
> *maybe because they no who the real champs are and the suns have never won an nba title....oops did i say this in the az side :biggrin: GO LAKERS j/k
> 
> 
> ...



When's the last time Kobe won a title without Shaq?

Oh yea he hasn't... NEXT!

And that team is not a championship caliber team.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: F U C K the Minneapolis, I mean la lakers!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 04:03 PM~7485800
> *When's the last time Kobe won a title without Shaq?
> 
> Oh yea he hasn't... NEXT!
> ...


SHOW ME THE LAST TIME THE SUNS WON A TITLE PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!





























OH YEA THEY HAVE'NT NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 15 2007, 04:06 PM~7485818
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :nono:  :nono: F U C K the Minneapolis, I mean la lakers!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT YOU MEAN THE LOS ANGELES LAKERS :biggrin: :biggrin: THIS IS FUN.....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 15 2007, 05:17 PM~7485900
> *THAT'S RIGHT YOU MEAN THE LOS ANGELES LAKERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THIS IS FUN.....
> *


Who's the one glorifing Kobe with his own personal banner... exactly.

As long as we beat the Lakers that's all I care about... NEXT!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TO BAD NASH,STOUDEMIRE,MARION OR ANY SUNS TEAM WILL NEVER EVER OWN ONE OF THESE TROPHY'S :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 15 2007, 05:36 PM~7486028
> *TO BAD NASH,STOUDEMIRE,MARION OR ANY SUNS TEAM WILL NEVER EVER OWN ONE OF THESE TROPHY'S :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



Bet we'll never catch a case... :biggrin: 

as long as we don't have mr. ego here I'm happy... so with that said come talkto me in the post season and we'll see who's still in the running for the title.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2007, 02:47 PM~7485695
> *:biggrin: Yeah you are.... hahaha
> You guys taking me to Kingman?
> *


No.......hehehehehehehhehehe! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 04:19 PM~7485912
> *Who's the one glorifing Kobe with his own personal banner... exactly.
> 
> As long as we beat the Lakers that's all I care about... NEXT!
> *


IT HURTS DONT IT!!!!!! YEAH I NO, TO GET SO CLOSE AND NOT TO EVERY TASTE THE VICTORY OF EVER WINNING AN NBA TITLE MAN THAT SUCKS  BUT I'LL TELL YOU AS A LAKER FAN WHEN YOUR TEAM WINS THE TILE IT TASTE SOOOOOOOOOOOOO SWEET. BUT IF YOUR A SUNS FAN THAT TASTE MUST BE BITTER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 04:39 PM~7486046
> *Bet we'll never catch a case...  :biggrin:
> 
> as long as we don't have mr. ego here I'm happy... so with that said come talkto me in the post season and we'll see who's still in the running for the title.
> *


OH I KNOW THE SUNS WILL BE IN THE RUNNING, BUT THE SUNS WILL NEVER CROSS THAT FINISHLINE :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: IT'S TOO EASY MAKEING FUN OF THE SUNS!


----------



## MyDimonsChine (Sep 1, 2006)

is he talking about the 33-31 lakers?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody seen 300? I just bought that shit and wanted to know if it was good


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

How is everyone doing.........


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyDimonsChine_@Mar 15 2007, 05:30 PM~7486307
> *is he talking about the 33-31 lakers?
> *


YUP THE 9 TIME NBA CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT BE MY LAKERS.
BUT HEY YOU GUYS GOT ZERO TITLES! BUT THERE YOUR PHX SUNS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2007, 04:41 PM~7486061
> *No.......hehehehehehehhehehe! :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 15 2007, 04:52 PM~7486137
> *OH I KNOW THE SUNS WILL BE IN THE RUNNING, BUT THE SUNS WILL NEVER CROSS THAT FINISHLINE :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  IT'S TOO EASY MAKEING FUN OF THE SUNS!
> *



:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2007, 09:06 PM~7487869
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NO WHAT THAT PICTURE MEANS RIGHT! FRUSTRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAUSE KOBE WAS SHITING ON BELL THE WHOLE SERIES. BUT BELL COULD NOT EVEN GAURD KOBE'S JOCK STRAP  NICE PIC THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WHAT A REAL TEAM'S TROPHY CASE LOOKS LIKE :0 :biggrin: THIS IS FUN!

Minneapolis and Los Angeles Lakers Championships:
With 14 championships and 27 conference titles 
the Lakers were present in 27 of the 59 NBA finals played. 
They also won a NBL championship. 

Minneapolis Lakers NBL, BAA and NBA titles : 
Regular Season Playoffs Finals 
League Year W L % W L % Loser Result 
NBL 1947-48 43 17 .717 8 2 .800 Rochester Royals 3-1 
BAA * 1948-49 44 16 .733 8 2 .800 Washington Capitols 4-2 
NBA 1949-50 51 17 .750 11 2 .846 Syracuse Nationals 4-2 
NBA 1951-52 40 26 .606 9 4 .692 New York Knicks 4-3 
NBA 1952-53 48 22 .686 9 3 .750 New York Knicks 4-1 
NBA 1953-54 46 26 .639 9 4 .692 Syracuse Nationals 4-3 

Los Angeles Lakers NBA titles: 
Regular Season Playoffs Finals 
Year W L % W L % Loser Result 
NBA 1971-72 69 13 .842 12 3 .800 New York Knicks 4-1 
NBA 1979-80 60 22 .732 12 4 .750 Philadelphia 76ers 4-2 
NBA 1981-82 57 25 .695 12 2 .857 Philadelphia 76ers 4-2 
NBA 1984-85 62 20 .756 15 4 .789 Boston Celtics 4-2 
NBA 1986-87 65 17 .793 15 3 .833 Boston Celtics 4-2 
NBA 1987-88 62 20 .756 15 9 .625 Detroit Pistons 4-3 
NBA 1999-2000 67 15 .817 15 8 .652 Indiana Pacers 4-2 
NBA 2000-01 56 26 .683 15 1 .937 Philadelphia 76ers 4-1 
NBA 2001-02 58 24 .707 15 4 .789 New Jersey Nets 4-0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 15 2007, 09:20 PM~7487987
> *YOU NO WHAT THAT PICTURE MEANS RIGHT! FRUSTRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAUSE KOBE WAS SHITING ON BELL THE WHOLE SERIES. BUT BELL COULD NOT EVEN GAURD KOBE'S JOCK STRAP   NICE PIC THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


Yup and he did nothing about it. Fuck the Los Asshole Lickers!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2007, 03:38 PM~7485225
> *:0  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> :guns: FUCK AMERICAN IDOL...
> ...


ya dog i watch the soprano's every chance i get it's a picnic hop.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 15 2007, 10:23 PM~7488008
> *WHAT A REAL TEAM'S TROPHY CASE LOOKS LIKE :0  :biggrin: THIS IS FUN!
> 
> Minneapolis and Los Angeles Lakers Championships:
> ...


O.K PUT THE KEYBOARD DOWN WE GET IT.  THE SUNS ARE STILL GONNA TAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Mar 15 2007, 09:40 PM~7488119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


:biggrin: *


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 15 2007, 09:43 PM~7488135
> *O.K PUT THE KEYBOARD DOWN WE GET IT.   THE SUNS ARE STILL GONNA TAKE IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: AT LEAST BIG ED GOT IT! Q'VO HOMIE  KEYBOARD IS DOWN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 15 2007, 10:15 PM~7488365
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



:0 I noticed you filled out where it says "CAR CLUB"... congratulations homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Mar 15 2007, 09:06 PM~7487869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## booboobaby (Mar 9, 2007)

*<span style='font-family:Optima'>Hey anyone watching College ball "March Maddness" *</span> :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW AZ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8NWXk_4D7A


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up az i got a brand new set of 13s centergolds with 155s never been mounted for $700.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 16 2007, 10:23 AM~7490708
> *whats up az i got a brand new set of 13s centergolds with 155s never been mounted  for $700.
> *


 :0 You selling the *D's*???


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

there not Ds but i keep em clean :biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Its not that i just hate the Lakers.......Actually i do! Wait its more that I hate all the Cali bangers on their second strike relocating to AZ and talking shit about AZ when the live HERE!!!! Take that shit back to L.A. So many fools in AZ that rep Cali and never even been to Cali! Im from PHX, born and raised and Im gonna rep my city to the fullest. If I lived in LA i wouldnt be reppin hard for AZ! Tired of the "transplants" disrespecting my city....its their city now too!!! Ignorance. Much respect to all the true AZ riders that are holding it down for real~~~ GO SUNS! F LA!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: i have a little nisce like that shes got a L.A tatt on her and shes only went to cali twice. (to disneyland) :dunno:


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

I got sent to CA when I joined the sevice.. I don't care for LA cuz the people can't drive and they're packed like sardines in a can.. I live AZ more simply based on the gun laws and y'all driver licenses.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This is how I represent!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7490988
> *there not Ds but i keep em clean  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7491803
> *This is how I represent!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck I need to get outta here... I need a BEER!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Going to the Suns Game tonight!!
Detroit Gonna show Phoenix whats up!!!!!!! :yessad:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 16 2007, 03:05 PM~7492404
> *Going to the Suns Game tonight!!
> Detroit Gonna show Phoenix whats up!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 16 2007, 04:05 PM~7492404
> *Going to the Suns Game tonight!!
> Detroit Gonna show Phoenix whats up!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *



and then you woke up... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Mar 16 2007, 05:06 PM~7492412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PUT SOME MONEY WHERE YOUR SMILEYS IS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I just got the Premier issue of "LAID" magazine!!! I will be selling them here at the shop and will let ya know when I get them! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Mar 16 2007, 02:31 PM~7492205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:loco:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Trudawg wants to wager on the game?


Man this hour and a half is going by slow! It's like watching paint dry... and it's raining outside. 

SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona wut it do thiz weekend eny hop or kick backs


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Mar 16 2007, 03:22 PM~7492479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 16 2007, 03:25 PM~7492493
> *I just got the Premier issue of "LAID" magazine!!!  I will be selling them here at the shop and will let ya know when I get them! :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7491263
> *Its not that i just hate the Lakers.......Actually i do!  Wait its more that I hate all the Cali bangers on their second strike relocating to AZ and talking shit about AZ when the live HERE!!!! Take that shit back to L.A.  So many fools in AZ that rep Cali and never even been to Cali!  Im from PHX, born and raised and Im gonna rep my city to the fullest.  If I lived in LA i wouldnt be reppin hard for AZ!  Tired of the "transplants" disrespecting my city....its their city now too!!! Ignorance.  Much respect to all the true AZ riders that are holding it down for real~~~ GO SUNS! F LA!
> *


what does that tell you! that means that cali must rep hard in az dont hate because pepole in az no whats up and thats the BIG BAD L.A. :biggrin: but yeah i no what you mean i hate when pepole sport the DODGERS or LAKERS jersey talking there from L.A. and only been there on vacation.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Mar 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7491263
> *Its not that i just hate the Lakers.......Actually i do!  Wait its more that I hate all the Cali bangers on their second strike relocating to AZ and talking shit about AZ when the live HERE!!!! Take that shit back to L.A.  So many fools in AZ that rep Cali and never even been to Cali!  Im from PHX, born and raised and Im gonna rep my city to the fullest.  If I lived in LA i wouldnt be reppin hard for AZ!  Tired of the "transplants" disrespecting my city....its their city now too!!! Ignorance.  Much respect to all the true AZ riders that are holding it down for real~~~ GO SUNS! F LA!
> *


I hate that shit too! Then I have a homie who hasn't lived in cali since I met him in third grade. He was coll growing up and now all of a sudden he is la to the bone. ucken idiot. Shit he was even a diamondback fan for a while. Now he says he never liked em and wears dodgers hats. I knew this fool in high school who was a nerdy fool,then senior year he started wearing dickies and la shit. I seen him at the PHX car show too.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 16 2007, 04:55 PM~7492919
> *I hate that shit too! Then I have a homie who hasn't lived in cali since I met him in third grade. He was coll growing up and now all of a sudden he is la to the bone. ucken idiot. Shit he was even a diamondback fan for a while. Now he says he never liked em and wears dodgers hats.  I knew this fool in high school who was a nerdy fool,then senior year he started wearing dickies and la shit. I seen him at the PHX car show too.
> *


YOU CAN TELL THAT FOOL WAS NOT FROM L.A. BECAUSE YOU SAID HE WEARS DICKIES :biggrin: WE DONT WEAR DICKIES :nono: WE SPORT LEVIS 501'S YOU GUYS IN AZ SPORT THE DICKIES :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: Either Way go SUNS!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone going to the Show on the first?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 16 2007, 05:09 PM~7492989
> *Anyone going to the Show on the first?
> *


what show?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 16 2007, 05:26 PM~7493073
> *what show?
> *


I heard it on MEGA. It said it was at Coyote Hill. there is supposed to be a concert too. :dunno:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 16 2007, 05:29 PM~7493089
> *I heard it on MEGA. It said it was at Coyote Hill. there is supposed to be a concert too. :dunno:
> *


Glendale Majestics having their picnic the same day at Estrella Park.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 What time is that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 16 2007, 05:37 PM~7493130
> *Glendale Majestics having their picnic the same day at Estrella Park.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 16 2007, 06:02 PM~7492950
> *YOU CAN TELL THAT FOOL WAS NOT FROM L.A. BECAUSE YOU SAID HE WEARS DICKIES :biggrin: WE DONT WEAR DICKIES :nono: WE SPORT LEVIS 501'S YOU GUYS IN AZ SPORT THE DICKIES :biggrin:
> *


I SPORT 501'S AND AN O.G FROM THE HOOD AND THE CALLE'S NEVER WORE DICKIE'S ALL MY FAMLIY LIVE IN CALI BUT I STILL REPP THE BIG SUR SIDE PHX!ALL MY PEOPLE IN CALI ARE FROM I.E SO YOU NOW I STILL PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ ASTA MUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ORALE..


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 16 2007, 08:48 PM~7494121
> *I SPORT 501'S AND AN O.G FROM THE HOOD AND THE CALLE'S NEVER WORE DICKIE'S ALL MY FAMLIY LIVE IN CALI BUT I STILL REPP THE BIG SUR SIDE PHX!ALL MY PEOPLE IN CALI ARE FROM I.E SO YOU NOW I STILL PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ ASTA MUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

"GOODTIMES" IRAQ PASSIN THROUGH JUST C-IN WHATS CRAKIN IN THE BIG AZ.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Mar 16 2007, 08:48 PM~7494121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA GUEY


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 16 2007, 05:05 PM~7492404
> *Going to the Suns Game tonight!!
> Detroit Gonna show Phoenix whats up!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *


DETROIT BASKETBALL


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WELL ITS TIME FOR A NEW PROJECT :biggrin: FOR SALE 5,000 OBO OR TRADE 
NO HATERS PLEASE KEEP THAT SHIT TO UR SELF IT RUNS BEAUTIFUL LEATHER SUNROOF TV ONLY PROBLEM A/C COMPRESSOR LOCKED UP IF INTERESTED LEAVE ME A MESSAGE PRICE IS NEGOTIABLE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahahahahash pinche Ivan ya sr me hacia to long 4 you to keep a car

Wut up Ben Wut it do


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

How about those Suns.........oops I mean Pistons :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 17 2007, 12:31 PM~7496887
> *How about those Suns......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2007, 04:33 PM~7497837
> *
> *


 1 Anonymous Users :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 17 2007, 04:34 PM~7497841
> *1 Anonymous Users :0
> *



:0


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 16 2007, 05:02 PM~7492950
> *YOU CAN TELL THAT FOOL WAS NOT FROM L.A. BECAUSE YOU SAID HE WEARS DICKIES :biggrin: WE DONT WEAR DICKIES :nono: WE SPORT LEVIS 501'S YOU GUYS IN AZ SPORT THE DICKIES :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: .......your so full of shit!........personally i wear a fresh pair of 501s everday! and you spend alot of time in all the AZ topics for an L.A. native :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Mar 17 2007, 11:03 AM~7496471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*MY HOMEBOYS REGAL!!ASKING 7K BUT HAS MORE THAN 7K INVESTED IN IT!!! HELP THE HOMIE OUT!!!REGAL IS WELL WORTH IT! BUYER MUST PICK UP!*





> _Originally posted by dostrece_@Mar 17 2007, 10:19 AM~7496284
> *............................  TRUE BLUE IS 4 SALE  ..........
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 16 2007, 10:23 AM~7490708
> *whats up az i got a brand new set of 13s centergolds with 155s never been mounted  for $700.
> *


 :dunno: ANY BODY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 18 2007, 11:45 AM~7501037
> *:dunno: ANY BODY
> *



Muy caros wey... :dunno: 

Just slap them on the new addition... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 18 2007, 04:09 PM~7501557
> *Muy caros wey... :dunno:
> 
> Just slap them on the new addition...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 18 2007, 04:09 PM~7502047
> *:0
> *


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

hey anyone know of any good upholstry shops in either the phx or glendale area?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2007, 10:09 AM~7496222
> *
> 
> IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DIRTY SOUTH SIDE
> ...


WADDUP BEN.... :biggrin: A LITTLE BIRD ON MY SHOULDER TOLD ME ABOUT YOUR NEW CHEVY PROJECT... :0 ARE THE RUMORS TRUE? :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

got the ride resprayed :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Sneak peak at the interior :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

looks good


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

anybody end up going to the kingman show?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

AZ is death otra vez we need to find a place to cruz or sumwhere to park on Sundays or Saturdays enyone has eny ideas
:uh: :uh: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 19 2007, 08:13 AM~7505781
> *anybody end up going to the kingman show?
> *


FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7506174
> *FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 
Arizona


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7506174
> *FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.
> 
> 
> ...


in Vegas they called it a tie, too close to call, no one could really tell who won and no one argued about that

Franks car was working tho :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7506174
> *FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 19 2007, 06:54 AM~7505462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looking good homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 19 2007, 05:54 AM~7505462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7506174
> *FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.
> *


any more pictures?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 12:53 PM~7507479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 12:53 PM~7507479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THAT'S A MODEL!!!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 12:53 PM~7507479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT CANT BE GOOD...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 19 2007, 10:25 AM~7506174
> *FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now we didn't have any doubles to get served..Cool ass homies though..who did you nose up with in vegas??


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 12:53 PM~7507479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7506174
> *FRANKS WENT TO KINGMAN AND TO VEGAS AND SERVED THEM.
> 
> 
> ...


Good Job....................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*PROPS TO FRANKS AND STREETLIFE FOR REPRESENTING FOR AZ THIS WEEKEND... I HEARD STREETLIFE WAS SERVING FOOLS IN CALI... AND FRANKS IN KINGMAN/VEGAS... * :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 19 2007, 06:33 PM~7509555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice pic homie... what did you use? Photoshop? :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW NICE CAR


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7509648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: What's with all the pics fool? You bored? :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2007, 06:41 PM~7509628
> * Nice pic homie... what did you use? Photoshop? :dunno:
> *


yea, Photoshop


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 19 2007, 08:05 PM~7510433
> *yea, Photoshop
> *


  Wish I had photoshop...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i gotta copy for you knightstalker


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 08:42 PM~7509648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You look surprised :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 19 2007, 09:02 PM~7511069
> *i gotta copy for you knightstalker
> *



:0 Hook it up then homie... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ I'm looking 4 a caddy fleetwood 93 to 96 I need a car to go to work


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2007, 05:43 PM~7509659
> *:scrutinize: What's with all the pics fool? You bored?  :biggrin:
> *


Oh leave him alone.......he's just proud of his women!


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 19 2007, 10:28 PM~7511821
> *You look surprised :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Started some out lining for the half sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 20 2007, 06:41 AM~7512890
> *Oh leave him alone.......he's just proud of his women!
> *


 :thumbsup:  TELL HIM ART


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 20 2007, 07:42 AM~7513486
> *:thumbsup:    TELL HIM ART
> *


You are CrAzY!!! :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

>


 
[/quote]
:tears: :barf: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats crackin homies??? Well my 03 towncar is finally getting something done. Mando is painting the ride blue pearl and patterning out the roof with different color blue pearls. Should have it back soon. I will post pics when I get it back or if I go today or sometime this week. Keep trucha!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7509648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who pinstriped her eyebrows??? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 20 2007, 06:41 AM~7512890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 20 2007, 01:36 PM~7515381
> *who pinstriped her eyebrows??? :biggrin:
> *


chavo or ron i dont remember :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

[/url dont be nosy :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 20 2007, 05:06 PM~7516716
> *chavo or ron i dont remember :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enyone I want to buy I fleetwood 93 to 96


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 20 2007, 08:55 PM~7518616
> *Enyone I want to buy I fleetwood 93 to 96
> *


I'M PRETTY SURE MY DAD IS SELLING HIS, LET ME CHECK ON THAT...P.M. ME TOMORROW TO REMIND ME


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Mar 20 2007, 09:02 PM~7518663
> *I'M PRETTY SURE MY DAD IS SELLING HIS, LET ME CHECK ON THAT...P.M. ME TOMORROW TO REMIND ME
> *


Kool PM me let me know how much what year a what time can I see el carro


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 20 2007, 09:28 PM~7518879
> *Kool PM me let me know how much what year a what time can I see el carro
> *


hey gato indio (jesus) might be selling his cause he wants a g-body... you've seen it no? it's red with gold leafing and center gold 14x7's... i'll have to get his number for you...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 20 2007, 10:27 PM~7519382
> *hey gato indio (jesus) might be selling his cause he wants a g-body... you've seen it no? it's red with gold leafing and center gold 14x7's... i'll have to get his number for you...
> *


PM his #


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 08:05 AM~7520885
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Damn fool you up on this bitch all early huh? :scrutinize:


:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 21 2007, 08:31 AM~7521066
> *Damn fool you up on this bitch all early huh? :scrutinize:
> :werd:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 21 2007, 08:31 AM~7521066
> *Damn fool you up on this bitch all early huh? :scrutinize:
> :werd:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 09:11 AM~7521333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:no: Joto... :werd:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

who you call,n joto fool?
[/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> who you call,n joto fool?


[/quote]


:0 :buttkick: :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

KnightStalker.........when ya'll supposed to be leaving? When's the going away beer drinking party? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE? HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 21 2007, 11:00 AM~7522026
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE? HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
> *


Wut playa playa how you doing 
I'm so bussy working 7 days a week 10 to 12 hour a day but ok happy looking 4 a daily car
 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

my bum will fuck yours up!












> who you call,n joto fool?


[/quote]


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Mar 17 2007, 09:17 AM~7496056
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 21 2007, 11:23 AM~7522144
> *Wut playa playa  how you doing
> I'm so bussy working 7 days a week 10 to 12 hour a day but ok happy looking 4 a daily car
> :biggrin:
> *


There's a white one here at the shop for sale. It's a customers.....let me know if you want the guys #.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2007, 02:50 PM~7522624
> *There's a white one here at the shop for sale.  It's a customers.....let me know if you want the guys #.
> *


Whats for dinner tonight JEN!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2007, 12:50 PM~7522624
> *There's a white one here at the shop for sale.  It's a customers.....let me know if you want the guys #.
> *


I'm goin to meet sumone at your shop around 2:30


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> Whats for dinner tonight JEN!!!!











[/quote]
:0 j/k


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Rico did you get the #


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

>


:0 j/k
[/quote]
hmmmm looks tasty. Is that a Mexican Dish? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

no. i think its from a chines resturant :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 03:02 PM~7522757
> *no. i think its from a chines resturant :dunno:
> *


What's homie!
I see you on here just as much as me. You must have the luxury of doing nothing at work too :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up az?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 21 2007, 01:09 PM~7522805
> *What's homie!
> I see you on here just as much as me. You must have the luxury of doing nothing at work too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 03:12 PM~7522829
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man I'm sittin here listening to my co-workes in the next cube talk about how much they're contributing to their 401k, and all I'm thinking about is coming up with the money to get my belly sprayed, and my frame powdercoated :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> Whats for dinner tonight JEN!!!!


It's barely lunchtime....cant think about dinner yet! Isnt it your turn to cook???



> I'm goin to meet sumone at your shop around 2:30


Cool. I'll show ya the car when you get here.



>


:0 j/k
[/quote]
Hey, your homie came in to get parts yesterday...Thanks!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 21 2007, 12:58 PM~7522701
> *Hey Rico did you get the #
> *


yeah fool i texted you this morning... you have a new number or what? well i'll pm it to you right now...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 21 2007, 01:14 PM~7522842
> *man I'm sittin here listening to my co-workes in the next cube talk about how much they're contributing to their 401k, and all I'm thinking about is coming up with the money to get my belly sprayed, and my frame powdercoated :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> It's barely lunchtime....cant think about dinner yet! Isnt it your turn to cook???
> Cool. I'll show ya the car when you get here.
> :0 j/k


Hey, your homie came in to get parts yesterday...Thanks! 
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 21 2007, 10:51 AM~7521973
> *KnightStalker.........when ya'll supposed to be leaving? When's the going away beer drinking party? :biggrin:
> *


Homie you should know the party is on April 1st!!!! @ Estrella park...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

whats going on homies


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 02:02 PM~7523186
> *whats going on homies
> *




:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm already here is the one outside


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 21 2007, 02:51 PM~7523421
> *I'm already here is the one outside
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 21 2007, 03:28 PM~7523595
> *:scrutinize:
> *


At street life


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 21 2007, 01:55 PM~7523151
> *Homie you should know the party is on April 1st!!!! @ Estrella park...
> *


your taking off?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 06:02 PM~7524722
> *your taking off?
> *


:no: MAJESTICS PICNIC IS ON APRIL 1ST... THOUGHT YOU KNEW? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 21 2007, 10:51 AM~7521973
> *KnightStalker.........when ya'll supposed to be leaving? When's the going away beer drinking party? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

I DONT KNOW, I THINK THIS S







HIT IS FUNNY. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 07:42 PM~7525599
> *I DONT KNOW, I THINK THIS S
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 21 2007, 11:23 AM~7522144
> *Wut playa playa  how you doing
> I'm so bussy working 7 days a week 10 to 12 hour a day but ok happy looking 4 a daily car
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NOTHING MUCH JUST KICKING IT.. 
HEY SOMEONE HAS TO MAKE THE MONEY QUE- NO?
DON'T WORK TO HARD HAVE SOME FUN TIME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 21 2007, 07:16 PM~7525345
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Al rato te digo... Ay que cuidar lo que se habla aqui... :ugh: :no:


:werd: :biggrin: *READY FOR THE PICNIC?? *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

is there a flyer for the majestics picnic?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 22 2007, 12:28 AM~7527140
> *Al rato te digo... Ay que cuidar lo que se habla aqui... :ugh: :no:
> :werd: :biggrin: READY FOR THE PICNIC??
> *


Usted no va dondequiera


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 21 2007, 10:28 PM~7527140
> *Al rato te digo... Ay que cuidar lo que se habla aqui... :ugh: :no:
> :werd: :biggrin: READY FOR THE PICNIC??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is the pics from the paint shop yesterday for my 2003 Lincoln Towncar


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Got some more outlining done... going back on Saturday for more outlining and some detail...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ALOHA from Hawaii AZ side!

everything is nice here, except my grandfather passed away early yesterday morning.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHATS UP AZ !!!!!!!!* :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 22 2007, 11:26 AM~7529829
> *ALOHA from Hawaii AZ side!
> 
> everything is nice here, except my grandfather passed away early yesterday morning.
> *


Hey D! I'm really sorry to hear that. You & your family are in our thoughts and prayers. Hang in there. :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Mar 22 2007, 10:24 AM~7529494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss homie... :angel:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 22 2007, 11:26 AM~7529829
> *ALOHA from Hawaii AZ side!
> 
> everything is nice here, except my grandfather passed away early yesterday morning.
> *


Sorry for your lost


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 22 2007, 11:26 AM~7529829
> *ALOHA from Hawaii AZ side!
> 
> everything is nice here, except my grandfather passed away early yesterday morning.
> *


Our thoughts and prayers to your family...........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what the process here in AZ is for buying a pistol? In MI we had to go to the police station and buy a purchase permit, then, go to gun shop, buy the gun, then take the pistol back up to the police station for them to inspect it. 
What has to be done down here?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

just buy one and dont tell anyone you got it.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 22 2007, 02:49 PM~7530267
> *just buy one and dont tell anyone you got it.
> *


lol.....I don't need a throw-a-way yet.



why you got one for sale :loco:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7530231
> *Can anyone tell me what the process here in AZ is for buying a pistol? In MI we had to go to the police station and buy a purchase permit, then, go to gun shop, buy the gun, then take the pistol back up to the police station for them to inspect it.
> What has to be done down here?
> *


If you have a Az driver lic the gun shop will run a back round check on it, it takes 2 min and they should tell you yes or no on the sale.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 12:54 PM~7530289
> *lol.....I don't need a throw-a-way yet. :0
> why you got one for sale :loco:
> *


no, but i think you gotta take a 24hr class to get a permit :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 22 2007, 03:00 PM~7530320
> *no, but i think you gotta take a 24hr class to get a permit :dunno:
> *


YOu must be thinking about a Concealed weapons permit......I never heard of that


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

i got busted with a gun one time. it was legit they just checkd it and gave it back. but that was about 3 or 4 years ago. i dont know if the law has changed or what.it wasnt mine it, it was my brothers


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 01:43 PM~7530231
> *Can anyone tell me what the process here in AZ is for buying a pistol? In MI we had to go to the police station and buy a purchase permit, then, go to gun shop, buy the gun, then take the pistol back up to the police station for them to inspect it.
> What has to be done down here?
> *



Like said before all you need is a AZ driver's license... I've bought a lot of guns already... Just make sure that whenever you have it on you it's holstered.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7530231
> *Can anyone tell me what the process here in AZ is for buying a pistol? In MI we had to go to the police station and buy a purchase permit, then, go to gun shop, buy the gun, then take the pistol back up to the police station for them to inspect it.
> What has to be done down here?
> *


I think you have to a resident for 6 months or something, and no felony convictions. They will run a instant background check .............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7530231
> *Can anyone tell me what the process here in AZ is for buying a pistol? In MI we had to go to the police station and buy a purchase permit, then, go to gun shop, buy the gun, then take the pistol back up to the police station for them to inspect it.
> What has to be done down here?
> *


Why? Are you going hunting? :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 22 2007, 02:09 PM~7530730
> *Why? Are you going hunting? :cheesy:
> *


for sum wabbit


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

only thing I'm unclear on is the residency requirments. Someone said a year, somebody 6 months. 
But If I bought one from a private citizen It doesn't matter. 
Who has a nice legit pistol to sell? :biggrin: 
I wanna hit the gun range! I miss that shit, it's a helluva stress reliever


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Mar 22 2007, 01:58 PM~7530666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit....there goes the neighborhood.





BTW....Just got in 25 copies of LAID Magazine in. If interested let me know!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 22 2007, 05:02 PM~7531029
> *That's what I thought too when we got mine last year.
> Shit....there goes the neighborhood.
> BTW....Just got in 25 copies of LAID Magazine in.  If interested let me know!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's for dinner :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 03:06 PM~7531050
> *What's for dinner :angry:
> *


The new guy on the block is cooking for everybody.....didnt you get the memo by the mailbox???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 22 2007, 05:08 PM~7531060
> *The new guy on the block is cooking for everybody.....didnt you get the memo by the mailbox???
> *


 :uh: 
make some of that green chili chicken. I'm starving


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

IN AZ ITS 14 DAYS FOR RESIDENT NO GRACE PERIOD,AND U CAN CARRY AS LONG AS THE BUTT IS EXPOSED,BUT U CANT CARRY ANYWHERE EXCXEPTWHERE ITS POSTED OR THAT SERVES ALCHOLIC DRINKS U DONT NEED NO STINKING HOLSTERS


----------



## -LAFFY TAFFY- (Mar 10, 2007)

Ryan!!! She told me


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 22 2007, 12:54 PM~7530289
> *lol.....I don't need a throw-a-way yet.
> why you got one for sale :loco:
> *



EVERYBODY NEEDS A TOSSER.......MAYBE EVEN 2 OR 3


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 22 2007, 03:02 PM~7531029
> *
> BTW....Just got in 25 copies of LAID Magazine in.  If interested let me know!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hold one for me Jen i'll be by tomorrow to get it :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 23 2007, 08:34 AM~7536063
> *Sup?
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

did anybody get LAID yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 23 2007, 10:39 AM~7536965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Knightstalker & Lady C.....have a safe trip to NM!! See ya on the 1st!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 23 2007, 11:14 PM~7540360
> *Knightstalker & Lady C.....have a safe trip to NM!!  See ya on the 1st!
> *


you got some beer down there???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 23 2007, 09:14 PM~7540360
> *Knightstalker & Lady C.....have a safe trip to NM!!  See ya on the 1st!
> *


Thanks Jen... :biggrin:


It's gonna be on and krackin next weekend... :yes:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

CAN ANYBOBY HELP?????!!!!!!!!!!
I NEED A PINSTRIPPER HERE IN PHOENIX, ANY RECOMENDATIONS????


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

IF ANY ONE DOES I REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP.......THANKS


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thank you everyone for your condolences!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HEY AZ I NEED TO KNOW IF YOU HAVE SEEN THIS GUY HE GOES BY THE NAME ROLL'N

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Mar 23 2007, 10:42 PM~7541038
> *CAN ANYBOBY HELP?????!!!!!!!!!!
> I NEED A PINSTRIPPER HERE IN PHOENIX, ANY RECOMENDATIONS????
> *



Depends how much money you're willing to spend... 


There's the homie Chavo, or Ron, & if you got the big bucks Bugs :yes: :werd:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I need some clean 14x7 chrome or white spokes. I dont want to spend more then $400...Anyone anyone?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 24 2007, 10:20 AM~7542559
> *I need some clean 14x7 chrome or white spokes.  I dont want to spend more then $400...Anyone anyone?
> *



Didn't you have a hookup? :scrutinize:


Best bet in town would be the homie Bigg Ben...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 24 2007, 01:39 AM~7541558
> *HEY AZ I NEED TO KNOW IF YOU HAVE SEEN THIS GUY HE GOES BY THE NAME ROLL'N
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


How much is it worth to you???? :biggrin: :wave: You guys never answer the phone!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHATS CRAKIN IN THE BIG AZ. HOW IS EVERYONE DOIN. PASSIN BY TO SAY WASSUP. :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

YEAH - WHATS UP AZ FROM FORT KNOX, KY :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7543289
> *Didn't you have a hookup? :scrutinize:
> Best bet in town would be the homie Bigg Ben...
> *



I went to ben, he got me rims, i will take pics later today if possible or at the meeting tomorrow


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 24 2007, 03:32 PM~7543837
> *I went to ben, he got me rims, i will take pics later today if possible or at the meeting tomorrow
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

hno: 666


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

YOU RANG???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 24 2007, 06:52 PM~7544690
> *YOU RANG???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Mar 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7543289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7502643
> *WADDUP BEN.... :biggrin: A LITTLE BIRD ON MY SHOULDER TOLD ME ABOUT YOUR NEW CHEVY PROJECT... :0 ARE THE RUMORS TRUE? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DONNO :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2007, 11:08 PM~7546065
> *appriciate it doggy
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Mar 24 2007, 03:28 PM~7543823
> *YEAH - WHATS UP AZ FROM FORT KNOX, KY :biggrin:
> *



:0 What you doing in Kentucky? :scrutinize:


----------



## teamblowmenow (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 24 2007, 10:20 AM~7542559
> *I need some clean 14x7 chrome or white spokes.  I dont want to spend more then $400...Anyone anyone?
> *


i got 13s white spokes for 300


----------



## nlykeflynn (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 24 2007, 02:19 PM~7543323
> *How much is it worth to you???? :biggrin:  :wave:  You guys never answer the phone!!!
> *


Hey Jen whats goin down? Hows my whyte girl doin? COLDBLOODED RIDAZ 4Life


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 25 2007, 01:14 PM~7547891
> *:0 What you doing in Kentucky? :scrutinize:
> *


AIT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Mar 25 2007, 01:37 PM~7548295
> *AIT
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 25 2007, 07:31 PM~7549184
> *
> *


where were u at today?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 25 2007, 05:58 PM~7549276
> *where were u at today?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Heres my 2003 Lincoln Towncar, Shortys 66, and Jesse's 69 at the meeting today


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 24 2007, 03:32 PM~7543837
> *I went to ben, he got me rims, i will take pics later today if possible or at the meeting tomorrow
> *


yeah i saw your lincoln at the park today it's lookin' clean...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 25 2007, 09:56 PM~7550834
> *yeah i saw your lincoln at the park today it's lookin' clean...
> *


Thanks homie! Just got it done, not sure whatelse I will be able to do till I get enough money for frame swap and hydros.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 25 2007, 11:52 PM~7551395
> *
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ'rs!!!

Phoenix Riderz went to the Severed Ties Car Show this past weekend at Metro Center Mall.....It was a GOOD show!!!! 

Alot of mini's, ricers, 4X4's and some lowriders (Phoenix Riderz, Old School and Intruders).

They had a dunk tank, girls were wearing white tank tops w/ bikini bottoms. they had a pudding wrestling (that was :werd: ) and they had a little hop (we got beat by a bagged mini!- "Our street cadi was not working to pretty good"), they had a "burn-out / scrape" contest ( :werd: ). 

*Danny's Budlac took "Best Lowrider"*
and
*Mikey Corsica took a 2nd for "4-door Compact"*
It was a real cool show and everyone made us feel real welcome...  

Afterward some of our guys went to Baby Dolls......I'm not sure how that show was...?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2007, 06:57 AM~7552128
> *What's up AZ'rs!!!
> 
> Phoenix Riderz went to the Severed Ties Car Show this past weekend at Metro Center Mall.....It was a GOOD show!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: Nice description... but where the pics at? :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 26 2007, 06:06 AM~7552182
> *:biggrin: Nice description... but where the pics at? :scrutinize:  :werd:
> *


I forgot my camera again...  I would have had some nice shots of the dunk tank girls and another cochina that was taking pictures.... :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2007, 08:12 AM~7552500
> *I forgot my camera again...  I would have had some nice shots of the dunk tank girls and another cochina that was taking pictures.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :twak:



I'ma have to buy you one of those ropes you tie around your neck... have you looking like a tourist and shit! hahaha :werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:16 PM~7553317
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :scrutinize:
> *


What's crackin MARINATE!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2007, 08:12 AM~7552500
> *I forgot my camera again...  I would have had some nice shots of the dunk tank girls and another cochina that was taking pictures.... :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:







this is where i was at. the real show was outside. it felt like we were at chicANO PARK


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 26 2007, 08:13 AM~7552860
> *:uh:  :buttkick: :twak:
> I'ma have to buy you one of those ropes you tie around your neck... have you looking like a tourist and shit! hahaha :werd:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 26 2007, 11:37 AM~7553471
> *What's crackin MARINATE!!!
> *



CHILLIN MAN TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS COLD :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2007, 11:21 AM~7553802
> *:nono:
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, lil ese, MonteLoko87*


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Mar 26 2007, 05:27 PM~7556399
> *  :biggrin:  :loco:
> *



:werd: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 26 2007, 05:28 PM~7556412
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *



Qvo homie... did you pick up that one thing? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

no im just gonna wait


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 26 2007, 05:32 PM~7556436
> *no im just gonna wait
> *



:werd:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:werd: :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## project V 64 (Mar 26, 2007)

Q VO,,PROJECT V n da H0usE


----------



## project V 64 (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP TO THE h0MieS,,ITs AUGIE


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up augie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2007, 05:38 PM~7556475
> *:twak:
> *



:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:




:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project V 64_@Mar 26 2007, 05:56 PM~7556572
> *WHATS UP TO THE h0MieS,,ITs AUGIE
> *


:wave: Qvo homie! so you finally made it up on here huh? :biggrin:


----------



## project V 64 (Mar 26, 2007)

still tryn to figure it out


----------



## project V 64 (Mar 26, 2007)

still tryn to figure it out


----------



## project V 64 (Mar 26, 2007)

> still tryn to figure it out
> [/quote
> 
> i got it


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what it do Augie! You ready for this weekend!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project V 64_@Mar 26 2007, 10:24 PM~7558832
> *still tryn to figure it out
> *


what up augie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project V 64+Mar 26 2007, 10:23 PM~7558823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STUDDERING STANLY, STUDDERING STANLY :biggrin: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project V 64_@Mar 26 2007, 10:24 PM~7558832
> *still tryn to figure it out
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry... it takes time homie... soon you'll be a whore like "lil ese" here... :werd: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 26 2007, 11:51 PM~7559273
> *what it do Augie! You ready for this weekend!!!
> *


are YOU ready? hno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 27 2007, 09:20 AM~7560800
> *Don't worry... it takes time homie... soon you'll be a whore like "lil ese" here... :werd: :biggrin:
> are YOU ready?  hno:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 27 2007, 11:20 AM~7560800
> *Don't worry... it takes time homie... soon you'll be a whore like "lil ese" here... :werd: :biggrin:
> are YOU ready?  hno:
> *












Heck Yess!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project V 64_@Mar 26 2007, 06:54 PM~7556567
> *Q VO,,PROJECT V n da H0usE
> *



FINALLY NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Take some pictures this weekend! I wish I could be there, especially since it's right by my house.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Where is the picnic at this weekend at what time does it start? I need to let my club know.


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

Afterward some of our guys went to Baby Dolls......I'm not sure how that show was...?


Art's motto is "if there isn't a Rainbow flag outside, I'm not going in!" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 27 2007, 11:25 AM~7561773
> *Take some pictures this weekend! I wish I could be there, especially since it's right by my house.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Mar 27 2007, 10:42 AM~7561534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Mar 27 2007, 11:09 AM~7562149
> *Afterward some of our guys went to Baby Dolls......I'm not sure how that show was...?
> Art's motto is "if there isn't a Rainbow flag outside, I'm not going in!" :biggrin:
> *


fuck off :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

anything going on in phoenix im out here for work tryin to take some pics while im out here


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 02:39 PM~7563388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT KNIGHTSTALKER!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

what up 
Az.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Mar 27 2007, 02:42 PM~7563435
> *anything going on in phoenix im out here for work tryin to take some pics while im out here
> *


Majestics Picnic on Sunday at Estrella Park. 11-5 Definitely the spot to be!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where is goin to be the pic nic


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Mar 27 2007, 02:51 PM~7563505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 27 2007, 03:18 PM~7563654
> *Where is goin to be the pic nic
> *


Estrella Park. Take I-10 to Estrella Parkway, drive South down Estrella Parkway like 10 miles on the left side.


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

hey is any one ganna put there car in the APRILFOOLISHNESS Car Show this sunday?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

One of my homies opened up a tattoo shop on 51st ave and Maryland, it's on the south east corner. The shop name is Wicked Images, swing by for reasonable prices or just to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> hey is any one ganna put there car in the APRILFOOLISHNESS Car Show this sunday?
> [/b]



:no: :nono: 



:yes: Majestics Picnic is same day... :werd:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 27 2007, 03:56 PM~7563922
> *Estrella Park.  Take I-10 to Estrella Parkway, drive South down Estrella Parkway like 10 miles on the left side.
> *




I THINK HE'LL STILL GET LOST :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm getting bored I think I might buy a 77 cadillac coupe deville with moon roof this weekend... :biggrin: 

I'm gonna start working on the 67 Impala too. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 28 2007, 11:31 AM~7569420
> *I'm getting bored I think I might buy a 77 cadillac coupe deville with moon roof this weekend...  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm gonna start working on the 67 Impala too.  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: Finish a car wey... what about the monte carlo?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 28 2007, 12:28 AM~7567136
> *I THINK HE'LL STILL GET LOST :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
What state, county, city, main streets ooooppss what's the name of the park


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 28 2007, 01:38 PM~7569835
> *:twak: Finish a car wey... what about the monte carlo?
> *



the monte carlo is marinating in the garage, lol.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 28 2007, 12:56 PM~7570032
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> What state, county, city, main streets ooooppss what's the name of the park
> *


hahaha no mames guey  you can follow me :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 28 2007, 01:52 PM~7570509
> *the monte carlo is marinating in the garage, lol.
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 28 2007, 02:16 PM~7570712
> *Whats up!
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7570571
> *hahaha  no mames guey   you can follow me :biggrin:
> *


Si me dejan remember what.happen last week


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

nothin goin down tonight or tommorrow like i said wont be here this weekend i leave friday im only here for work but its gettin borin at motel 6


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

no te preocupes guey, you're rollin' with us, que no!?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Jeremy..this ones for you


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 28 2007, 09:47 PM~7574119
> *Hey Jeremy..this ones for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thanks big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 28 2007, 10:47 PM~7574119
> *Hey Jeremy..this ones for you
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is clean... I need to get me a big body... any body wanna buy the '77 coupe deville that I picked up? :biggrin: it's got a sunroof... all stock I haven't even picked it up yet. it's still at my tio's.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

before and after


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 29 2007, 09:29 AM~7576451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 28 2007, 04:39 PM~7571675
> *Si me dejan remember what.happen  last week
> *


PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN FOOL, NO TE DEJES :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Mar 28 2007, 05:36 PM~7571969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 29 2007, 08:54 AM~7576207
> *That shit is clean... I need to get me a big body... any body wanna buy the '77 coupe deville that I picked up?  :biggrin:  it's got a sunroof... all stock I haven't even picked it up yet. it's still at my tio's.
> *



:wave: PM sent


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey anytime...
when you need some more pics...hit me up.._you_ know ill take care of it.

i have an idea for a new shoot..hit me up


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 29 2007, 06:39 PM~7580169
> *hey anytime...
> when you need some more pics...hit me up..you know ill take care of it.
> 
> ...


johnny get at me about the pics fool... i don't have your number...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 29 2007, 09:29 AM~7576451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 29 2007, 05:39 PM~7580169
> *hey anytime...
> when you need some more pics...hit me up..you know ill take care of it.
> 
> ...


When's the next Steetstars Vid coming out?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 30 2007, 07:59 AM~7583439
> *When's the next Steetstars Vid coming out?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


x2 :angry: sike :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 21 2007, 12:00 PM~7522026
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE? HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 29 2007, 06:39 PM~7580169
> *hey anytime...
> when you need some more pics...hit me up..you know ill take care of it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks johnny il talk to you on sunday


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks! 73 riviera,INSIDIOUS,Knightstalker,BigBEN,OG Player :thumbsup: uffin: il see everybody sunday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Mar 30 2007, 08:53 AM~7583790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

NEW AZ SIDE... :0 

I THINK THEY DELETED THE OLD ONE... :yessad: :loco:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

all because of gary  ae fool you forgot the .................. on azside :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 30 2007, 09:40 AM~7584246
> *all because of gary   ae fool you forgot the .................. on azside :biggrin:
> *



:twak: It's a NEW AZ side fool... hahaha


:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

ae so.. post some new pitchers real quick :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thinkin' about moving out to AZ for retirement. Anybody recommend a decent city (about 30-50K people) near a lake?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn ain't that a bitch! what's up ruben!?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 30 2007, 09:52 AM~7584349
> *damn ain't that a bitch! what's up ruben!?
> *


:wave: Sup Ricky... Ready for sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 30 2007, 10:17 AM~7584553
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 30 2007, 09:47 AM~7584308
> *ae so.. post some new pitchers real quick :biggrin:
> *


I'm at work wey... but if u guys get a chance go to POST YOUR RIDES and vote in the photo contest...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2007, 08:36 AM~7584226
> *NEW AZ SIDE...  :0
> 
> I THINK THEY DELETED THE OLD ONE...  :yessad:  :loco:
> *


What ?????????


Ar you kidding?????

:uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Updated Flyer Information:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you fucking kidding me?

that's


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:0 THERE GOES ALL THOSE PAGES :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I guess all those pages were taking up bandwidth...

Anywho let's all introduce ourselves again

HI i'm INSIDIOUS... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Everybody ready for Sunday???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

T T T FOR THE BIG AZ.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2007, 12:00 PM~7585237
> *FUCKEN HATERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 What would the world be without haters homie... :nosad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2007, 01:48 PM~7585622
> *:0  What would the world be without haters homie... :nosad:
> *


TRUE..BUT THEY DIDN'T HAVE TO DELETE OUR SHIT


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Mar 30 2007, 10:16 AM~7584546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i'm ricky representing ESTILOW! Mesa in here!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 30 2007, 10:45 AM~7584712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG HAPPY


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HAPPY. YOU AND ALEX TAKIN THE REGAL TO AZ THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi my name is Trudawg, and I'm the man up in here :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fixed!



> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2007, 02:21 PM~7585909
> *Hi my name is Trudawg, and I'm the woman up in here :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 30 2007, 03:27 PM~7585950
> *Fixed!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2007, 02:30 PM~7585976
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...



We the police we do what the fuck we want.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 30 2007, 01:34 PM~7586005
> *We the police we do what the fuck we want.
> *


 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What up AZ. Fuck the haters, they cant keep AZ down.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2007, 12:48 PM~7585622
> *:0  What would the world be without haters homie... :nosad:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2007, 01:48 PM~7585622
> *:0  What would the world be without haters homie... :nosad:
> *


I know... Shit I wouldn't really have anything to live for other than familia. I love Haters, lol.

"Been hated on since 1982" :biggrin: 

I was acting a fool at work right now and my boss told me you're missing a bolt in you head. I said bullshit, I'm missing 2!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 30 2007, 04:21 PM~7586262
> *I know... Shit I wouldn't really have anything to live for other than familia. I love Haters, lol.
> 
> "Been hated on since 1982"  :biggrin:
> ...


What u got up for tonight?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2007, 01:30 PM~7585976
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2007, 03:25 PM~7586288
> *What u got up for tonight?
> *



Shit nothing bro. I was thinking of going to the office pub after work... what bout you?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 30 2007, 04:29 PM~7586317
> *Shit nothing bro. I was thinking of going to the office pub after work... what bout you?
> *


Man I went in there and the music stopped when I walked in the door :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2007, 03:37 PM~7586347
> *Man I went in there and the music stopped when I walked in the door :roflmao:
> *



Hahaha... it wasn't you bro, lol. So what you got crackin?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 30 2007, 02:47 PM~7586393
> *
> *



Why you mad Fred? :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2007, 09:36 AM~7584226
> *NEW AZ SIDE...  :0
> 
> I THINK THEY DELETED THE OLD ONE...  :yessad:  :loco:
> *



:uh: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: NOW WE GOT TWO :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 30 2007, 03:57 PM~7586743
> *BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

What up AZ! 

kinda late but some pics i took last weekend


fyi i got rid of the lincoln and now have a monte 




i do have a few more pics but these where the nicest


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 30 2007, 05:57 PM~7586743
> *BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2007, 04:52 PM~7579532
> *PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN FOOL, NO TE DEJES :biggrin:
> *


Maaan you know who is the boss :angry: I always have the last word si mi vida, si mi cielo, si mi amor. Etc......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 30 2007, 05:42 PM~7587242
> *Maaan you know who is the boss  :angry: I always have the last word si mi vida, si mi cielo, si mi amor. Etc......... :uh:  :uh:
> *


Mandilon! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 30 2007, 03:57 PM~7586743
> *BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Mar 30 2007, 03:36 PM~7586647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Mar 30 2007, 09:33 PM~7588631
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *



as campo wey...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2007, 06:12 PM~7587416
> *Mandilon! J/K  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 30 2007, 10:22 PM~7588874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THANKS!! KNIGHTSTALKER


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 30 2007, 02:37 PM~7586347
> *Man I went in there and the music stopped when I walked in the door :roflmao:
> *


No it did not!!! The other spot was a blast....oh wait....you didnt go to that one!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

what up az


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Mar 31 2007, 02:13 AM~7589451
> *what up az
> *


Qvole homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn where is everyone? :dunno: 

I guess everyone is working on their cars.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

whats up moni....yep everyone is working on their cars.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 31 2007, 05:42 PM~7591984
> *whats up moni....yep everyone is working on their cars.
> *


NOTHING MUCH  ..HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 31 2007, 06:54 PM~7592293
> *:wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



Qvo homie :wave:


Hi Moni :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 30 2007, 10:22 PM~7588874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall have fun i wish i was out there to kick it with everybody


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Mar 31 2007, 07:12 PM~7592389
> *yall have fun i wish i was out there to kick it with everybody
> *



I'll take pics for you homie...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2007, 07:00 PM~7592319
> *Qvo homie :wave:
> *


Work,work  and more work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 31 2007, 07:15 PM~7592404
> *Work,work   and more work
> *



Shit I know what you mean... :yessad:


but at least tomorrow should be a good day... you coming out? :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2007, 07:17 PM~7592412
> *Shit I know what you mean... :yessad:
> but at least tomorrow should be a good day... you coming out? :dunno:
> *


I don't know I have to work tomorrow.   We gotta finish so I might have to work late :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 31 2007, 07:22 PM~7592447
> *I don't know I have to work tomorrow.    We gotta finish so I might have to work late :angry:  :angry:
> *


:nosad: That sucks bro...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2007, 07:00 PM~7592319
> *Qvo homie :wave:
> Hi Moni :wave: :biggrin:
> *


HI RUBEN SEE YOU AND CORINA OUT THERE TODAY OK.. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2007, 07:15 PM~7592403
> *I'll take pics for you homie...
> *


 :biggrin:

MAJESTICS, have a great picnic!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

We got there late as hell but I got some good pics


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK I MUST HAVE JUST LEFT ...FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I didnt get 2 see it hop but the new Regal has a Bad ass paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Well thats all the pics I got but someone please post the pics of the fist hop so I can see what I missed


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

TOO MUCH LIQUOR.......TOO MUCH SUN......TOO MUCH FUN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 1 2007, 06:30 PM~7597468
> *We got there late as hell but I got some good pics
> 
> 
> ...



YES......IT WAS THAT DOPE


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey fleetwoodrider, here are some of my pics from the hop... i should have them all up on my site by tonight or tomorrow...
































































I really like that last one of Todd and Rooster going at it... I think it's one of the best pictures i took yesterday... I was really sick so I didn't get to take as many pics as I would've liked to, but fuck it I was still there! A little late though cause of a hole in the power steering hose, but we made it! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ enyone has Leonard #


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I gotta get me one of these...









Thanks to everybody that took pics. I see rooster's funny ass was there, he's fuckin hilarious.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just got a flyer here at the shop for a free show/event this weekend:

*WORD OF TRUTH & OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB CAR SHOW
@ CROSSROADS PLAZA PARKING LOT
SATURDAY APRIL 7TH 11 TO 5pm 
5030 W MCDOWELL RD

Featuring local Rap artists

FOR MORE INFO CALL: 623-826-5777*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 2 2007, 09:32 AM~7601276
> *Hey fleetwoodrider, here are some of my pics from the hop... i should have them all up on my site by tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 4 posten the pics I will check out the web sight 4-Sure


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE PIC'S I TOOK.. NOT A VERY GOOD CAMERA BUT YOU CAN SEE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I was watching the new young buck video... And I seen a green 61 vert in there... Does anybody know if it's mike's from individuals?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

avondale majestics


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dam, looks like I missed a great event.
I don't wanna leave Hawaii, dam, what a choice to make.

I'll see everyone this week sometime...........


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

HEY BEN I SPOTTED YOUR IMPALA AT MEDINA'S ON 32ND AND VANBUREN :0 ALL LOCKED UP AND LOOKING CLEAN AS FUCK.....DID YOU SELL IT OR BRING IT BACK TO LIFE HOMIE :0 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Apr 2 2007, 05:54 PM~7604841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL.. :biggrin: WISH I HAD ONE...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

AZ post more pics of this monte please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Art Bucks Pics!
:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT*</span>

AKA: Albert Lebario +++++PHOENIX RIDERZ+++++!!!!

What do you all think?????????

























I think it looks pretty damn good!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats my Boy :biggrin: Im sorry got to look cool 








Majestics poster child


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Apr 2 2007, 07:20 PM~7605505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP THAT PIMP HAND STRONG :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 2 2007, 11:23 PM~7606992
> *Thats my Boy :biggrin: Im sorry got to look cool
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 09:13 PM~7606405
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT</span>
> 
> AKA: Albert Lebario +++++PHOENIX RIDERZ+++++!!!!
> ...


HEY I THINK IT LOOKS PRETTY DAM GOOD TOO!!!! :biggrin: 



:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Do any of you live by powell jr. high in mesa?My daughter will be moving back home with her mom and thats where she will be attending school.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2007, 07:38 AM~7608472
> *Do any of you live by powell jr. high in mesa?My daughter will be moving back home with her mom and thats where she will be attending school.
> *


when is she moving Nim? You bringing her down?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 3 2007, 10:00 AM~7608624
> *when is she moving Nim? You bringing her down?
> *


she will be there today in the after noon.No homie she will be fling in with a shaporon.I wish I could go out there.maybe if she stays long enough I can come visit


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up AZ


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Looks like it was a nice event, too bad i missed it. :angry: Any1 here anything about that coyote hill car show that was on Sunday? I doubt it could compete w/ the "big M" picnic.


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anybody have a g body for sale?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 3 2007, 07:08 PM~7612218
> *Does anybody have a g body for sale?
> *


it's one in your garage fool


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2007, 07:38 AM~7608472
> *Do any of you live by powell jr. high in mesa?My daughter will be moving back home with her mom and thats where she will be attending school.
> *


Ilive by like 10 minutes from there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 3 2007, 07:37 PM~7612343
> *Ilive by like 10 minutes from there
> *


  thats good to know.just in case.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

what time is it over there?I am just wondering cus she has not called yet.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2007, 07:58 PM~7613380
> *what time is it over there?I am just wondering cus she has not called yet.
> *


Hey Nim. Its 8 right now. Hey not to alarm you but this was in the news today about the High School. http://www.azcentral.com/community/mesa/ar...rorism0403.html


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 09:13 PM~7606405
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT</span>
> 
> AKA: Albert Lebario +++++PHOENIX RIDERZ+++++!!!!
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

CHECK IT OUT LOWRIDE'N RAZA I SURE YOU ALL HEARD ABOUT THAT STEP MOM THAT MURDERED HERE STEP SON ON THE NEW'S THERE HAVEING A CAR WASH ON STAPLEY AND MCHELLEPS TOMARROW ME AND MY SON'S ARE GONNA GO HELP WASH CAR'S TOMARROW AND IF YOU AINT WORKING OR NOT DOING NOTHING STPO BUY AND GIVE A DONATION OR MAYBE YOUR TIME AND IF YOU HAVE THE TIME THE DRINK'S ARE ON ME . I SEE IT I'M FORTIONATE I STILL HAVE MY BOY'S SO MY TIME WONT HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 3 2007, 11:28 PM~7614821
> *CHECK IT OUT LOWRIDE'N RAZA I SURE YOU ALL HEARD ABOUT THAT STEP MOM THAT MURDERED HERE STEP SON ON THE NEW'S THERE HAVEING A CAR WASH ON STAPLEY AND MCHELLEPS TOMARROW ME AND MY SON'S ARE GONNA GO HELP WASH CAR'S TOMARROW AND IF YOU AINT WORKING OR NOT DOING NOTHING STPO BUY AND GIVE A DONATION OR MAYBE YOUR TIME AND IF YOU HAVE THE TIME THE DRINK'S ARE ON ME . I SEE IT I'M FORTIONATE I STILL HAVE MY BOY'S SO MY TIME WONT HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angel: :angel: 

i'll take a cruise out there BIG ED :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ? I HAVE A SET OF 13X7'S CANDY RED SPOKES AND DISH WITH A 2 INCH CHROME LIP FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED PM ME AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU, OR CALL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2007, 12:01 AM~7615119
> *WHATS UP AZ? I HAVE A SET OF 13X7'S  CANDY RED SPOKES AND DISH WITH A 2 INCH CHROME LIP FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED PM ME AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU, OR CALL
> *


post pics


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 3 2007, 10:14 PM~7613498
> *Hey Nim. Its 8 right now. Hey not to alarm you but this was in the news today about the High School. http://www.azcentral.com/community/mesa/ar...rorism0403.html
> *


good looking out I will let her know to becareful.man it sucks not being able to protect one of your own.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 4 2007, 08:17 AM~7616027
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 3 2007, 11:28 PM~7614821
> *CHECK IT OUT LOWRIDE'N RAZA I SURE YOU ALL HEARD ABOUT THAT STEP MOM THAT MURDERED HERE STEP SON ON THE NEW'S THERE HAVEING A CAR WASH ON STAPLEY AND MCHELLEPS TOMARROW ME AND MY SON'S ARE GONNA GO HELP WASH CAR'S TOMARROW AND IF YOU AINT WORKING OR NOT DOING NOTHING STPO BUY AND GIVE A DONATION OR MAYBE YOUR TIME AND IF YOU HAVE THE TIME THE DRINK'S ARE ON ME . I SEE IT I'M FORTIONATE I STILL HAVE MY BOY'S SO MY TIME WONT HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wut up big homie I be there 2


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 4 2007, 12:15 AM~7614775
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE I GOT A 7 DUCE COMEING OUT I'M  GONNA HAVE TO COME SEE YOU!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT UP LOCDOWNMEXIKAN


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo I'm just getting my window fix on my other ride you still at the carwash


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 4 2007, 10:58 AM~7616767
> *Qvo I'm just getting my window fix on my other ride you still at the carwash
> *


IT START'S AT 10:30


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 3 2007, 05:18 PM~7612270
> *it's one in your garage fool
> *


whats up trudawg :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2007, 07:51 AM~7615884
> *post pics
> *


dont know how :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2007, 03:11 PM~7618515
> *dont know how :biggrin:
> *



MMMM... que la... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 4 2007, 12:17 PM~7616889
> *whats up trudawg :biggrin:
> *


What's going on G!
You going to that car show this weekend?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:29 PM~7618646
> *MMMM... que la...  :biggrin:
> *


AND I HAVE PICS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 4 2007, 02:29 PM~7618650
> *What's going on G!
> You going to that car show this weekend?
> *


WHAT CAR SHOW :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2007, 03:32 PM~7618670
> *WHAT CAR SHOW :uh:
> *



Eye no ha! :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 4 2007, 02:29 PM~7618650
> *What's going on G!
> You going to that car show this weekend?
> *


NO CANT MAKE IT, ITS EASTER SUNDAY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 4 2007, 07:05 PM~7620484
> *NO CANT MAKE IT, ITS EASTER SUNDAY
> *


The show is on Saturday 51ave and McDowell


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 4 2007, 09:50 AM~7616686
> *CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE I GOT A 7 DUCE COMEING OUT I'M   GONNA HAVE TO COME SEE YOU!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 4 2007, 10:21 PM~7621739
> *The show is on Saturday 51ave and McDowell
> *


whats up dogg? is there going to be a hop?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP LEONARD (HOPPERS602) HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOGG!!!!!!! CORONAS ON ME ON SATURDAY 



hno: hno: hno: hno: YOUR 50 YEARS OLD RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2007, 01:21 AM~7622225
> *WHATS UP LEONARD (HOPPERS602) HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOGG!!!!!!! CORONAS ON ME ON SATURDAY
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: YOUR 50 YEARS OLD RIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatupdoe!!

Lenord....what u doing for your B-day?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 4 2007, 10:21 PM~7621739
> *The show is on Saturday 51ave and McDowell
> *


happy birthday homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 5 2007, 08:51 AM~7623486
> *happy birthday homie
> *



Happy B-day Davinci... oh and Lil Ese too... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2007, 09:10 AM~7623600
> *Happy B-day Davinci... oh and Lil Ese too...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 5 2007, 09:11 AM~7623610
> *:thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE
> *



 






so how old are you now fool? 15? :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Felix cumpleanos Leonard & Jeremy. Where is the pachanga at


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Leonard & Jeremy :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Apr 5 2007, 12:25 PM~7624145
> *Happy Birthday Leonard & Jeremy :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 5 2007, 01:27 PM~7624879
> *x2
> *


x3.14 :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thank you everybody :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 5 2007, 01:21 PM~7625146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY B-DAY JEREMY & LEONARD! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Apr 5 2007, 12:21 PM~7625146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patron?


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2007, 02:57 PM~7625759
> *Patron?
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Apr 5 2007, 02:57 PM~7625759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When & where???? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 5 2007, 04:16 PM~7626223
> *I'm down!!! :biggrin:
> When & where???? :biggrin:
> *


X1000000.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

(this is big ray)...happy b-day pinche midget!!...y pinchi viejo......joke homies...happy b-day leonard and jeremy...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 5 2007, 08:21 PM~7627842
> *(this is big ray)...happy b-day pinche midget!!...y pinchi viejo......joke homies...happy b-day leonard and jeremy...
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Leonard shit come down we can celebrate in Mexico


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:wave: :wave: THANKS EVERYBODY :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Who's got the hook-up on window tinting?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Que onda guey!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 6 2007, 09:50 AM~7631130
> *Que onda guey!
> *


:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2007, 12:33 PM~7631369
> *:wave:
> *


How's the weather?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 6 2007, 12:42 PM~7631842
> *How's the weather?
> *



Great! :biggrin: snowing?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Apr 6 2007, 11:42 AM~7631842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Not here...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

its going to snow later on tonight over here :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 6 2007, 12:06 PM~7631969
> *its going to snow later on tonight over here :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Apr 6 2007, 01:53 PM~7631906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :tongue:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 6 2007, 01:06 PM~7631969
> *its going to snow later on tonight over here :biggrin:
> *



Dang that sucks... cause it's been snowing here all week!


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

I like snow. :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 6 2007, 01:39 PM~7632622
> *I like snow. :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Pics I took from the Majestics picnic...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

That's most of the good ones... I'll let my bro Knightstalker post the ones he took whenever he gets off his ass... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 6 2007, 08:51 PM~7634964
> *
> That's most of the good ones... I'll let my bro Knightstalker post the ones he took whenever he gets off his ass...  :biggrin:
> *


  Here's mine... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER YOU HAD THE PERFECT VIEW FOR TAKING PICTURES OF THE HOP........ GOOD JOB DOGG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2007, 12:57 AM~7636252
> *DAMN KNIGHTSTALKER YOU HAD THE PERFECT VIEW FOR TAKING PICTURES OF THE HOP........ GOOD JOB DOGG
> *



I know huh... V.I.P. under the tents.. :yes: :biggrin: 

Thanks big homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

what up ben so fucken pissed off i cant sleep :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I WISH I HAD VIP :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKE, YOU ALRIGHT DOGG, ARE YOU READY FOR THE MORNING????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Apr 7 2007, 01:01 AM~7636265
> *what up ben so fucken pissed off i cant sleep :angry:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE, I MADE A COUPLE OF PHONE CALL TO SOME OF THE HOMIES TO SEE IF THEY HEARD ANYTHING, BUT NOTHING YET


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

That's all I got...  Let me know what you guys think... :werd:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

[/quote]That's all I got...  Let me know what you guys think... :werd:
[/quote]


HEY DOGG CAN I GET YOU TO TAKE PICS OF MY CAR SO IT CAN LOOK BETTER TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD PICS ESE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Apr 6 2007, 08:51 PM~7634964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: OH SHIT,,,,, LOS DOS CARNALES POSTING PICS,,, A LA MADRE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 6 2007, 09:05 AM~7630837
> *Who's got the hook-up on window tinting?
> *


CALL ME DOGG I CAN HOOK YOU UP


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 7 2007, 01:21 AM~7636319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hno: A huevo... gotta have my carnal having my back... He's learning to take some good shots... pretty soon he'll be better than me... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SIMON HOMIE, THATS GOOD YOU HAVE YOUR CARNAL CLOSE TO YOU,,  MY CARNAL ACTS LIKE A LIL BITCH AND NEVER COMES AROUND CAUSE HIS LADY DONT LET HIM, BUT FUCK IT


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

_WHAT'S UP BIG AZ. HOPE ALL YOU AZ RIDERZ HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND AND HAPPY EASTER FROM ALL THE GOODTIMERS. THOSE ARE SOME TIGHT PICS KNIGHTSTALKER. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ. 
"GOODTIMES" IRAQ_ :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Is there a show today or what? What time does it start??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

That's all I got...  Let me know what you guys think... :werd:
[/quote]


nICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

My personal favorite :biggrin: 








Check out that reflection!!!!!! Nice pic Nightstalker!!!


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

DAMN RUBEN YOU DA SHIT HOMIE! THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS! ESPECIALLY OF MY RIDE AND CLUB! MUCH RESPECT BIG DOGG!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 7 2007, 06:11 PM~7640014
> *My personal favorite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thx homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Apr 7 2007, 08:35 AM~7637080
> *WHAT'S UP BIG AZ. HOPE ALL YOU AZ RIDERZ HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND AND HAPPY EASTER FROM ALL THE GOODTIMERS. THOSE ARE SOME TIGHT PICS KNIGHTSTALKER. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ.
> "GOODTIMES" IRAQ  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie... Happy Easter to you too and the rest of the az side family...  




> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 7 2007, 06:43 PM~7640297
> *DAMN RUBEN YOU DA SHIT HOMIE!  THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS!  ESPECIALLY OF MY RIDE AND CLUB!  MUCH RESPECT BIG DOGG!
> *


No problem homie... thanks for the props..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

This sucks!! I had to force my son to dye eggs, and he didnt want an Easter Basket. :angry: 




HAPPY EASTER YOU & YOUR FAMILIES!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 8 2007, 02:06 AM~7642220
> *This sucks!!  I had to force my son to dye eggs, and he didnt want an Easter Basket.  :angry:
> HAPPY EASTER YOU & YOUR FAMILIES!
> *


May be becouse is 2 AM hahahahaha JK 
Happy Easter to everyone

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 8 2007, 02:06 AM~7642220
> *This sucks!!  I had to force my son to dye eggs, and he didnt want an Easter Basket.  :angry:
> HAPPY EASTER YOU & YOUR FAMILIES!
> *


:roflmao: D is too cool for that Jen... hahaha... tell all my faMily happy easter for me if you see them.. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Apr 8 2007, 06:36 AM~7642516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! We're meeting up later at Todd's, so I'll let them know! Tell Corina and her Pops that I said hi & happy easter as well and give her a hug for me! Time to start cooking again. :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:HAPPY EASTER AZ.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 8 2007, 02:06 AM~7642220
> *This sucks!!  I had to force my son to dye eggs, and he didnt want an Easter Basket.  :angry:
> HAPPY EASTER YOU & YOUR FAMILIES!
> *


what, its like putting a candy finish on a car, lol.


Happy Easter everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN TODAY????????? :angel:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 6 2007, 08:51 PM~7634964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
THESE PICS ARE OFF THE HOOK. SIX DUCE LOOKIN GOOD :yes:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 8 2007, 12:31 PM~7643908
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> THESE PICS ARE OFF THE HOOK. SIX DUCE LOOKIN GOOD :yes:
> *


nice job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 8 2007, 11:33 AM~7643924
> *nice job on it :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Frank? Anything going down today?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Happy Easter everyone!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 8 2007, 12:42 PM~7643974
> *Whats up Frank?  Anything going down today?
> *


Frank???  I dont know whats going on today...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 8 2007, 12:31 PM~7643908
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> THESE PICS ARE OFF THE HOOK. SIX DUCE LOOKIN GOOD :yes:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:  Happy Easter


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 8 2007, 06:46 PM~7645817
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:   Happy Easter
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 8 2007, 04:54 PM~7645529
> *Frank???   I dont know whats going on today...
> *


Whoops! I didn't mean to ask you......I saw Frank peeking in.........when I typed that. not meant for you.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn ruben it's been awhile since i've seen you post pics, good job homie!  

i hope everyone had a good easter, i spent mine with my suegros and my vieja at the lake... and yes you know i took the "guac supreme" with me, can't leave her at home all alone :biggrin: 

here's some pics of my two ladies...




























...and here is me and the cunado throwin' it uuup!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just got a candy orange 76 Monte Carlo... I need a engine and trans though anybody got something for cheap? :biggrin: 

I also picked up a 94 Cadillac SLS but I'm selling that cause now I have too many cars anybody intrested? I'll post pics after I wash it.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Apr 9 2007, 08:57 AM~7649212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Did you buy Jose's monte?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 9 2007, 11:12 AM~7649705
> *  Thx homie...
> :0  Did you buy Jose's monte?
> *



Something like that.  

but I need a engine and tranny for it and we need to finish painting the driver side door. I already got the knockoffs for it but I might go through ben and get me some colored spokes later down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 9 2007, 10:24 AM~7649779
> *Something like that.
> 
> but I need a engine and tranny for it and we need to finish painting the driver side door. I already got the knockoffs for it but I might go through ben and get me some colored spokes later down the road.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 9 2007, 11:43 AM~7649919
> *:werd:
> *



Palabra! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 9 2007, 10:55 AM~7650013
> *Palabra!  :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


----------



## frestyle00 (Jan 31, 2004)

North High asking for help. More Info on www.cruisinarizona.com

Rick Stephen Today, 09:25 PM | | Post #1 

New Member

Posts: 1
Joined: Today, 09:06 PM




North High Benefit Car Show - April 28th
Saturday, April 28th
North High School 
1101 E. Thomas Rd.
Phoenix, Arizona
$25.00 fee includes t-shirt & lunch
All proceeds go to assist the North High football and baseball programs.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frestyle00_@Apr 9 2007, 10:12 PM~7654892
> *North High asking for help. More Info on www.cruisinarizona.com
> 
> Rick Stephen  Today, 09:25 PM    |  | Post #1
> ...



I graduated from NORTH HIGH! Let's go MUSTANGS!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 10 2007, 10:28 AM~7658055
> *I graduated from NORTH HIGH! Let's go MUSTANGS!
> *


 :uh: Fuck NORTH :guns: :nono:



All about CAMELBACK :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2007, 10:33 AM~7658535
> *:uh:  Fuck NORTH :guns: :nono:
> All about CAMELBACK  :yes:  :cheesy:
> *


Here we go :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 10 2007, 11:45 AM~7658610
> *Here we go :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: Where'd you go to school Meathead? :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

anyone going to SB this weekend????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2007, 10:56 AM~7658684
> *:biggrin:  Where'd you go to school Meathead? :dunno:
> *


I was all over the place!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 10 2007, 12:05 PM~7658767
> *I was all over the place!
> 
> 
> *


me too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 10 2007, 12:05 PM~7658767
> *I was all over the place!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2007, 12:11 PM~7658809
> *
> *


ae did you get those pics?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 10 2007, 12:12 PM~7658814
> *ae did you get those pics?
> *


:yes: Yessir...  

I'll put em up later tonight...


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Alhambra! :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*I TOLD YOU BEN!!!*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 10 2007, 02:48 PM~7660206
> *I TOLD YOU BEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW..........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up az enything 4 thiz weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 10 2007, 02:32 PM~7660080
> *Alhambra!  :biggrin:
> *


:no: :buttkick: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WESTVIEW!


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

what u know about summit high!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 10 2007, 11:58 AM~7658706
> *anyone going to SB this weekend????
> *


 :nosad: Have a safe trip, take lots of pics.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 04:15 PM~7660858
> *WESTVIEW!
> *


  



> what u know about summit high!
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 10 2007, 08:46 PM~7663008
> *:nosad: Have a safe trip, take lots of pics.
> *



x2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Trevor Browne :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT UP JEN... WHAT YOU DOING UP SO LATE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 10 2007, 04:51 PM~7660705
> *Wut up az enything 4 thiz weekend
> *


SAN BERNADINO


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2007, 05:15 PM~7660858
> *WESTVIEW!
> *


SOUTH MOUNTAIN HIGH THE HOME OF THE A.K HAHA
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 10 2007, 10:39 PM~7664024
> *SOUTH MOUNTAIN HIGH THE HOME OF THE A.K HAHA
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


SOUTH MOUNTAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 10 2007, 02:48 PM~7660206
> *I TOLD YOU BIG DADDY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE.. :biggrin: THANKS FOR SUPPORTING BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

South Mountain High, School of the Gangster, Thugs, and Hustlers.........


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Marcos de Niza/McClintock -- 1998


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 11 2007, 12:58 PM~7668036
> *Marcos de Niza/McClintock --  1998
> *


Damn Carlos... only two years before me... i was 2000 from CAMELBACK :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2007, 12:33 PM~7658535
> *:uh:  Fuck NORTH :guns: :nono:
> All about CAMELBACK  :yes:  :cheesy:
> *



Man fuck camelcrack... You guys still got that giant "NHS" burned into your football field? :biggrin: 

On another note I'm home sick with a fuckin fever, It fuckin sucks!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 11 2007, 02:08 PM~7668617
> *Damn Carlos... only two years before me... i was 2000 from CAMELBACK :biggrin:
> *


We're getting too old. :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 10 2007, 02:32 PM~7660080
> *Alhambra!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Class of 96


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 11 2007, 03:27 PM~7669133
> *We're getting too old.  :uh:
> *


:yessad: :werd:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 11 2007, 03:42 PM~7669246
> *:thumbsup:  Class of 96
> *


96................. :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

WESTWOOD class of 99' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 11 2007, 04:46 PM~7669655
> *96................. :biggrin:
> *


I don't believe you!!!! :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

PARADISE VALLEY CLASS OF 2002


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Kalani High School, HONOLULU, HI-----c/o 94


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 11 2007, 05:25 PM~7669843
> *I don't believe you!!!! :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


No it wasnt 96 for me, i'm older then that..........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 11 2007, 10:15 PM~7672415
> *No it wasnt 96 for me, i'm older then that..........
> *


Okay, I know you're older than I am and i'm class of 96. So I was thinking :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I BET MOST OF YOU DIDN'T EVEN FINISH SCHOOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN DROP OUTS :biggrin: JUST KIDDING I KNOW ALL OF YOU WERE HIGH SCHOOL GRADS :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOCDOWNMEXIKAN (GATO) TE TENGO UN REGALO ESPERANDOTE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: MAS PUTO!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2007, 03:12 AM~7673363
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOCDOWNMEXIKAN (GATO) TE TENGO UN REGALO ESPERANDOTE, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:              MAS PUTO!!!!!!
> *


Thnkx mi gordito :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enybody has a continental kit 4sale


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

ae whos lowrider was on the news last night?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 12 2007, 08:23 AM~7674295
> *ae  whos lowrider was on the news last night?
> *


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 11 2007, 04:50 PM~7669685
> *WESTWOOD class of 99' :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: WESTWOOD CLASS OF 2003 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 12 2007, 08:23 AM~7674295
> *ae  whos lowrider was on the news last night?
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 11 2007, 10:15 PM~7672415
> *No it wasnt 96 for me, i'm older then that..........
> *


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Here's my two cents, DeVry Phoenix, c/o 1997. After riding a mountain bike to what was then Smitty's for a whole summer, I finally saved enough money to ship my Regal from Hawaii. It was midnight blue, with blue hok flakes, and had two reds styling top with eight batts. Back then I was rollin on stocks because I was a broke ass student. 43rd and Thomas along with Central was my favorite cruising grounds. Dayum I remember cruising till early morning after the Society CC shows in Mesa. My homeboy used to work at Red's with Paco and he had a blue cutty dancer that would go up against the Lugo's Blue LS Monte dancer. I'm back on this rock called Hawaii, but some days I just wish I was cruisin da streets of phoenix again.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:41 PM~7676047
> *Here's my two cents, DeVry Phoenix, c/o 1997.  After riding a mountain bike to what was then Smitty's for a whole summer, I finally saved enough money to ship my Regal from Hawaii.  It was midnight blue, with blue hok flakes, and had two reds styling top with eight batts.  Back then I was rollin on stocks because I was a broke ass student.  43rd and Thomas along with Central was my favorite cruising grounds.  Dayum I remember cruising till early morning after the Society CC shows in Mesa.  My homeboy used to work at Red's with Paco and he had a blue cutty dancer that would go up against the Lugo's Blue LS Monte dancer.  I'm back on this rock called Hawaii, but some days I just wish I was cruisin da streets of phoenix again.
> *



That was random.

But insightful


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 11 2007, 10:30 PM~7672543
> *Okay, I know you're older than I am and i'm class of 96. So I was thinking :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Not just older but wiser also..... :biggrin: . But for the school it was "Santa Paula High School " in California......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 12 2007, 01:41 PM~7676403
> *Not just older but wiser also..... :biggrin: . But for the school it was "Santa Paula High School " in California......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Stan! Whats crackin fellow 805er


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 12 2007, 07:52 AM~7674116
> *Thnkx mi gordito  :biggrin:
> *


i got your gordito guey :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

$1OOO.OO IN EACH CLASS :biggrin: BIG 'OL PAN WEYS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

SAN BERNADINO HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 12 2007, 11:36 PM~7681270
> *SAN BERNADINO HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: Good luck to all the *AZ* homies.... put it down in cali... and someone take pics! :yessad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm back at work finally after missing 3 days out sick. I had to get out of the house sick or not cause I was about to punch baby momma right in the mouth, lol. Can't be together too long she was getting on my nerves. 

So how's everybody's Friday the 13th? bwahahahaha... lol. I'm getting my Monte Carlo tomorrow morning... it's gonna be a while before it hits the streets again.

Shhhhhh... it's coming back...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

For any one that hasn't read the topic yet truuchas brother JORGE past away


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 13 2007, 11:25 AM~7683923
> *I'm back at work finally after missing 3 days out sick. I had to get out of the house sick or not cause I was about to punch baby momma right in the mouth, lol. Can't be together too long she was getting on my nerves.
> 
> So how's everybody's Friday the 13th? bwahahahaha... lol. I'm getting my Monte Carlo tomorrow morning... it's gonna be a while before it hits the streets again.
> ...


DID YOU THIS CAR AREADY DONE?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 13 2007, 02:11 PM~7684579
> *DID YOU THIS CAR AREADY DONE?
> *



This car was mine a few years ago then I sold it to my tio then I got it back. It needs work but I'll bring it back.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE A CAR THAT WAS DONE WHERE I LIVE AT


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup (Feb 13, 2007)

April 28th from noon - 2pm HTA " Hernandez Tire" on 75th & Indian school rep your club & show off your Rides. Basically cruz from HTA to El Oso Park during a live remote with MEGA 99.3 promoting Cinco de Mayo in down town Phoenix. We want some club names to give some shout outs on the air. Thanks I want to make this big...There will be FREE food and drinks while it last!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 13 2007, 02:16 PM~7684623
> *CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE A CAR THAT WAS DONE WHERE I LIVE AT
> *



Where do you live? I had that car bout 3-4 years ago... it used to be a mess... multi colored... then my tio painted it and my homie Danny hooked it up with a mural. Now the car needs to be completed it again and it's candy orange now. :biggrin:

I hardly ever drove it like all the other cars... lol. Then it sat forever then it went to my tio. Typical INSIDIOUS car, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Apr 13 2007, 11:25 AM~7683923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: R.I.P. Condolences to Truucha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 13 2007, 02:52 PM~7684870
> * :angel: R.I.P. Condolences to Truucha...
> *



Ditto


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 12 2007, 01:43 PM~7676415
> *Sup Stan!  Whats crackin fellow 805er
> *


Not much just here at the shop.....and you.....


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 12 2007, 03:38 PM~7677193
> *$1OOO.OO IN EACH CLASS :biggrin:  BIG 'OL PAN WEYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WHOA LOOK JEREMY SHE HAS CLOTHES ON :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:around:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 12 2007, 03:38 PM~7677193
> *$1OOO.OO IN EACH CLASS :biggrin:  BIG 'OL PAN WEYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW STREETSTARS IS DOIN IT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackinthis weekend for all the people that aint going to san beradino :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

to all my az peeps RED DOG TODD JEN AND ALL MY PEEPS OUT THERE HELL YEA :biggrin: DAMN JEN AND DANA YOU ALL SAID YOU WERE WERE GOING TO HOLLA..NEXT TIME :biggrin: MAN I HAD FUN IN VEGAS,WITH JAMAL ROLL'N :biggrin: WE TOOK EVERYONE OUT.SHIT THE TAT PARLOR WAS CLOSED.WE GOTS TO DO THIS AGAIN. :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Apr 13 2007, 08:07 PM~7687339
> *THATS HOW STREETSTARS IS DOIN IT!!!!
> *


Where is the video? :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a safe trip everyone who is going to SB!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE TO SAN BERNADINO BUT WHAT'S POPP'N HERE ? ANYTHING .


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 13 2007, 05:39 PM~7686064
> *:0  :0  :0 WHOA LOOK JEREMY SHE HAS CLOTHES ON  :biggrin:
> *











IV SEEN THAT GIRLS NUDE PITCHERS BEFORE.PLUS THAT WASNT THE ONLY PIC SHE TOOK. :0 BUT NICE TRY!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I just talked to Todd....He won 1st place in the radical class with his 64!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 15 2007, 11:04 AM~7694973
> *DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE TO SAN BERNADINO BUT WHAT'S POPP'N HERE ? ANYTHING .
> *


I didnt make it either ..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7695862
> *I just talked to Todd....He won 1st place in the radical class with his 64!!
> *


 :biggrin: Congrats to the homie Huero and the Dream Team/StreetLife crew! :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7695862
> *I just talked to Todd....He won 1st place in the radical class with his 64!!
> *


Kool


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 10 2007, 11:55 PM~7664507
> *VERY NICE.. :biggrin:  THANKS FOR SUPPORTING BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS :thumbsup:
> *


hey ben i need to order a set of those... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7695862
> *I just talked to Todd....He won 1st place in the radical class with his 64!!
> *




congrats to todd :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2007, 02:41 PM~7695862
> *I just talked to Todd....He won 1st place in the radical class with his 64!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7695862
> *I just talked to Todd....He won 1st place in the radical class with his 64!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 16 2007, 08:27 AM~7702314
> *
> *


Whats up Stalker! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 16 2007, 09:30 AM~7702335
> *Whats up KNIGHTStalker! :biggrin:
> *


Qvo meathead... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning. I'm fuckin tired!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 16 2007, 08:39 AM~7702389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'sup


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Apr 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7695862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL SEE WHEN THEY'RE AVAILABLE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 10 2007, 02:48 PM~7660206
> *I TOLD YOU BIG DADDY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Apr 15 2007, 01:08 PM~7695713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP CHANGING MY WORDS SUCKA!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> :angry: :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 16 2007, 02:30 PM~7704583
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> :uh: OK IL It GIVE UP YOU WIN...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang we got a bunch of leg humpers in here, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:49 AM~7710765
> *Dang we got a bunch of leg humpers in here, lol.
> *



:0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:49 AM~7710765
> *Dang we got a bunch of leg humpers in here, lol.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 17 2007, 01:00 PM~7712181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 17 2007, 01:00 PM~7712181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no mames, lol.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up SUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

im new to az just moved to maricopa,where do i go on sundays man, im like the only rider! well except casa grande but they never come out


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercheckin_@Apr 17 2007, 08:10 PM~7716449
> *im new to az just moved to maricopa,where do i go on sundays man, im like the only rider! well except casa grande but they never come out
> *



When you find out, let us all know! Cruising is dead...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Any remember me????

My old G-Ride back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just had to post this!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 08:51 AM~7718782
> *Any remember me????
> 
> My old G-Ride back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Dang those pics at the park bring back memories... What happened to that car Art?


Also i got my eye on a '67 vert, I was driving around in some hood yesterday and I seen a 67 clean as hell so i stopped by and talked to the owner... he said it was all matching numbers and had factory a/c and what not. I asked him if it was for sale and he said no but the convertable he had was. So I'm gonna go check it out tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:49 AM~7710765
> *Dang we got a bunch of leg humpers in here, lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 07:51 AM~7718782
> *Any remember me????
> 
> My old G-Ride back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 07:51 AM~7718782
> *Any remember me????
> 
> My old G-Ride back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I bet Art thinks he's all bad now cause everybody is quoting his old car, lol.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 10:33 AM~7719882
> *I bet Art thinks he's all bad now cause everybody is quoting his old car, lol.
> *


ART IS BAD! HE DID THAT CAR ALONG TIME AGO,AND IT STILL LOOKS GOOD! PLUS ITS GOT THAT M IN THE BACK .DONT HATE! :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 11:56 AM~7720014
> *ART IS BAD! HE DID THAT CAR ALONG TIME AGO,AND IT STILL LOOKS GOOD! PLUS ITS GOT THAT M IN THE BACK .DONT HATE! :nono:
> *



I aint hatin bro, lol. You know what a sense of humor is? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 08:51 AM~7718782
> *Any remember me????
> 
> My old G-Ride back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


memories,memories it dont hurt to bring back the bling :thumbsup: :


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You guys see the Plymouth van in the back in the second pic? that's mine... that's what I was mobbin to sueno park every sunday.  I was gettin all the hoes. Hook, line, and sinker son! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Heres some pics from the Together CC Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend! We brought 19 cars and took home trophies.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 12:03 PM~7720059
> *You guys see the Plymouth van in the back in the second pic? that's mine... that's what I was mobbin to sueno park every sunday.    I was gettin all the hoes. Hook, line, and sinker son!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 10:56 AM~7720014
> *ART IS BAD! HE DID THAT CAR ALONG TIME AGO,AND IT STILL LOOKS GOOD! PLUS ITS GOT THAT M IN THE BACK .DONT HATE! :nono:
> *


calm down fool.... i think he was kidding around


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 18 2007, 11:04 AM~7720066
> *Heres some pics from the Together CC Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend!  We brought 19 cars and took home trophies.
> 
> 
> ...


CONRATS! HOMIE THOSE ARE SOME TIGHT RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

I CANT KEEP MY EYES OFF OF THIS ONE :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 12:16 PM~7720130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got one like that in the garage that i might sell. :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 11:17 AM~7720139
> *I got one like that in the garage that i might sell.  :0
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody sell a rag impala


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 11:14 AM~7720116
> *CONRATS! HOMIE THOSE ARE SOME TIGHT RIDES :thumbsup:
> *



ThankS BIG DOG! Is majestics going to Guadalupe show Sunday?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 18 2007, 11:25 AM~7720193
> *ThankS BIG DOG!  Is majestics going to Guadalupe show Sunday?
> *


HELL YEAH! WE,L BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 12:18 PM~7720145
> *HOW MUCH?
> *



not sure bro cause I found a 67 vert... I'll let you know as soon as I come up with a price.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

MAJESTICS AVONDALE


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 18 2007, 11:04 AM~7720066
> *Heres some pics from the Together CC Carshow in Azusa, CA this past weekend!  We brought 19 cars and took home trophies.
> 
> 
> ...


RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGH HOMIE. BIG UP TO FRANKS HYDRAULICS FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN IN CALI. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Apr 18 2007, 12:36 PM~7720253
> *RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGH HOMIE. BIG UP TO FRANKS HYDRAULICS FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN IN CALI. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ.
> *


HELL YA HOMIE YOU KNOW . TODD FROM STREET LIFE WAS OUT THEIR REPP'N TOO. AZ PUTT'N IT DOWN .


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 18 2007, 11:51 AM~7720321
> *HELL YA HOMIE YOU KNOW . TODD FROM STREET LIFE WAS OUT THEIR REPP'N TOO. AZ PUTT'N IT DOWN .
> *


i've seen some of his work too. i'm going to have to get some work to my car when i get back from the sand box if i don't keep gettin extended in this b!tch. big ups to all the riderz in th big AZ  :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Apr 18 2007, 07:36 AM~7719059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the day Homie  and yes my plaqua was up, shining and ready to rep.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Apr 17 2007, 08:49 AM~7710765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lil ese, art buck, whats crackin


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2007, 11:31 AM~7720641
> *lil ese, art buck, whats crackin
> *


Not much Bro, just working away...going to scan some more photos right now!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2007, 12:31 PM~7720641
> *lil ese, art buck, whats crackin
> *


just chiln big homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 12:32 PM~7720647
> *Not much Bro, just working away...going to scan some more photos right now!
> *


"WORK" why the bad words :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 12:34 PM~7720659
> *just chiln big homie
> *


yup thats the life,,,,,, thats all we can do :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: true!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 12:32 PM~7720647
> *Not much Bro, just working away...going to scan some more photos right now!
> *


are you gonna post up some more pics art?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

here we go.....just a few more that I had here at "work".. :biggrin: 

I have to look for the rest because there was some bad ass cali cars here that day too not to mention the cars from Phoenix chapter...

here is Carlos' Rivi with Beto's Chevy








next is Pete's "Spider" monte carlo. This car had wrinkle interior with webbed stiching....bad ass!








next is Edwards Monte......it's still nice as hell! Show ready!!!!!!








this is Sergios mini dodge!








Last is Franky's Elco before it was gold!! this car is also still around...I just don not know who owns it....









And then theres mine again.....hehehehehe.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone notice the colors? Royal blue with gold....


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

do you got anymore pics of this car? i remember my homie oscar had it.

next is Edwards Monte......it's still nice as hell! Show ready!!!!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 12:53 PM~7720759
> *Anyone notice the colors?  Royal blue with gold....
> *


yeah. those are the og shirts.i heard some of cali still wear those colors like that


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 11:55 AM~7720768
> *do you got anymore pics of this car? i remember my homie oscar had it.
> 
> next is Edwards Monte......it's still nice as hell!  Show ready!!!!!!
> ...


Not the same car that you are thinking of....Edward always owned it from the time that it was stock....he still has it today and it's way better now. It was at Avondale's Toy Drive the year before last, has gold trim and is lifted


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Last is Franky's Elco before it was gold!! this car is also still around...I just don not know who owns it....










We "Techniques AZ" have it, I believe its for sell though


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 01:49 PM~7720736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do I spy the Mazda B2200 in the background? I memmer that truck was tearing shit up back in the day.

and I thought I was bad hittin 36" with a single pump.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2007, 11:57 AM~7720780
> *yeah. those are the og shirts.i heard some of cali still wear those colors like that
> *


I'm not sure.....the colors changed about the same time that we started the Glendale chapter...I liked the colors back then because you could spot a Majestic a mile away! You knew exactly where your Bros were... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 01:00 PM~7720800
> *I'm not sure.....the colors changed about the same time that we started the Glendale chapter...I liked the colors back then because you could spot a Majestic a mile away!  You knew exactly where your Bros were... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7720796
> *Do I spy the Mazda B2200 in the background? I memmer that truck was tearing shit up back in the day.
> 
> and I thought I was bad hittin 36" with a single pump.
> *


Its a 2600 (Big Tims!) and it used to bunny hop...all wheels off the groung. yeah it served alot of fools back in the day......times are definetley different now.

Also in the background was Lances cutlas, the dark blue one...also a bad ass car. It served plenty also.

Back in then everything was simple, not all crazy like today....6 batteries and 1 pump to the front and another one to the back....that used to be considered a single pump!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 02:03 PM~7720826
> *Back in then everything was simple, not all crazy like today....6 batteries and 1 pump to the front and another one to the back....that used to be considered a single pump!
> *



I concur. Very well put... but I had 8 batteries, hehehehehehe... I know back in the day if your ride was doing in the 30's... all street... you were pretty bad. this was like 96-97. Now if you doin 30's you aint doin shit, lol.

Art remember that green blazer that used to get up too... who's was that? i think it was backyard hydraulics or some shit. Dang bringin back memories... :tears:, lol.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 12:08 PM~7720862
> *I concur. Very well put... but I had 8 batteries, hehehehehehe... I know back in the day if your ride was doing in the 30's... all street... you were pretty bad. this was like 96-97. Now if you doin 30's you aint doin shit, lol.
> 
> Art remember that green blazer that used to get up too... who's was that? i think it was backyard hydraulics or some shit. Dang bringin back memories... :tears:, lol.
> *


I can't even remember whos ride that was....its fun talking about old shit..

I gotta get back to work...I'll check back in later! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Real nice pics Artie... 


Schooling some newbies with that history... :thumbsup:


SHit back then i was only 13-14 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 18 2007, 02:28 PM~7720993
> *Real nice pics Artie...
> Schooling some newbies with that history... :thumbsup:
> SHit back then i was only 13-14  :0
> *


I was like 15-16 and already rollin son! ahhh... so many people hated on me and I loved it, lol. wait they still do, hahahahaha... i used to get busted for curfew all the time! :biggrin:

i memmer goin to all the shows back then with my cousins Cisco, Ceasar (Carlos), and Jesse R.I.P. Good times.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2007, 01:43 PM~7721107
> *I was like 15-16 and already rollin son! ahhh... so many people hated on me and I loved it, lol. wait they still do, hahahahaha... i used to get busted for curfew all the time!  :biggrin:
> 
> i memmer goin to all the shows back then with my cousins Cisco, Ceasar (Carlos), and Jesse R.I.P. Good times.
> *



Good times... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 18 2007, 12:28 PM~7720993
> *Real nice pics Artie...
> Schooling some newbies with that history... :thumbsup:
> SHit back then i was only 13-14  :0
> *


Its "Arty"......


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 03:39 PM~7721887
> *Its "Arty"......
> *


you cant spell party with out ''ARTY'' :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 07:51 AM~7718782
> *Any remember me????
> 
> My old G-Ride back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I still have the Orlie's mag with this ride in it!!!! Nice ride!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 03:39 PM~7721887
> *Its "Arty"......
> *



Oh my bad....  


Nah fuck that was your old nickname... you're "MEATHEAD" now... :yes: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2007, 03:39 PM~7721887
> *Its "Arty"......
> *


I found a bunch of old ones this weekend. I have a bunch of the LV show when it was at the Thomas Mack Center, with Roland in them. I found some that were at El Oso park, my son was barely walking (he's almost 13 now). You know it was along time ago, Stephanie's in them! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 18 2007, 04:10 PM~7722108
> *I found a bunch of old ones this weekend.  I have a bunch of the LV show when it was at the Thomas Mack Center, with Roland in them.  I found some that were at El Oso park, my son was barely walking (he's almost 13 now).  You know it was along time ago, Stephanie's in them! :biggrin:
> *



:0 Post them up Jen... :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 18 2007, 04:28 PM~7722216
> *:0  Post them up Jen... :biggrin:
> *


I have to scan them...that'll be a project for next week! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 18 2007, 04:30 PM~7722232
> *I have to scan them...that'll be a project for next week! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I need to find the pics of when I used to go to Tucson to hop. I would get off of work at 9 from the airport jump on the freeway and head to Tucson. i would get off on 6th and start clownin... then get home at 6 o'clock in the morning. :biggrin: 

That was just to go hop, lol.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 18 2007, 03:05 PM~7722070
> *Oh my bad....
> Nah fuck that was your old nickname... you're "MEATHEAD" now...  :yes:  :biggrin: J/K
> *


 :0 


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 18 2007, 03:10 PM~7722108
> *I found a bunch of old ones this weekend.  I have a bunch of the LV show when it was at the Thomas Mack Center, with Roland in them.  I found some that were at El Oso park, my son was barely walking (he's almost 13 now).  You know it was along time ago, Stephanie's in them! :biggrin:
> *


Yup a long time ago!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

M E M O R I E S...................

that's tight right there, a look at the past and a lil' history.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7724790
> *M E M O R I E S...................
> 
> that's tight right there, a look at the past and a lil' history.
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

art this is a pic of my 38 and my club going to the show back in 1990.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

1986 art


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

YOU OLD FOGIES :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

whats up art this is a old ass pic 1981.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 19 2007, 01:30 AM~7725606
> *YOU OLD FOGIES :biggrin:
> *



x2 :0 




:biggrin: j/k... thanks for sharing guys... always good to see a lil history..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Apr 18 2007, 10:40 PM~7725485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya those are cool!!!! You've been in the game for a long time, always with some bad ass rides!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

shit!!!!!!!! the first time i got to meet frank i was 13 or 14 yrs old,back when he had his shop on central.thats when central was popn!.remember everybody would just park were they were at because it would be so pack.that was the shit back then :thumbsup: even the parking lots were filled up.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 19 2007, 02:31 AM~7725608
> *whats up art this is a old ass pic 1981.
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it look at the chicks hair in the back. :biggrin: I would still be hollering at her ass, lol


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

We need some


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 19 2007, 02:09 PM~7729251
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Apr 19 2007, 08:28 AM~7726694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Since Lil Ese is slackin... Here the pics that Truucha posted up... Todd and Frank putting it down in cali...  


*GETTING READY TO HEAD TO THE HOP*


























[/quote]


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 19 2007, 05:40 PM~7730295
> *Nice pic homie...  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, see you in Ruidoso homie...... uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 19 2007, 05:38 PM~7730656
> *Thanks, see you in Ruidoso homie...... uffin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Dead in here today... :scrutinize: :yessad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bueno.

It's been dead in here for a while.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 20 2007, 10:12 AM~7735756
> *Bueno.
> 
> It's been dead in here for a while.
> *



:ugh: 

Happy 4:20 to all the potheads... uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 20 2007, 11:44 AM~7735992
> *:ugh:
> 
> Happy 4:20 to all the potheads... uffin:
> *



hahahahaha... happy 4:20


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sup AZ! How many you fools showing for Guadalupe or atleast going???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 20 2007, 01:09 PM~7736119
> *Sup AZ!  How many you fools showing for Guadalupe or atleast going???
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

SUP AZ DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I CAN GET A 30 DAY PERMIT FOR MY REGAL ON OVER THE COMPUTER


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

If is the first time try a 3 month si no get a month


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Apr 20 2007, 12:19 PM~7736506
> *SUP AZ DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I CAN GET A 30 DAY PERMIT FOR MY REGAL ON OVER THE COMPUTER
> *


yeah go to servicearizona.com... what's up gato!?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 20 2007, 11:09 AM~7736119
> *Sup AZ!  How many you fools showing for Guadalupe or atleast going???
> *


I'm goin I dnt know what car take my Lincoln with pumps or my caddy clean & system :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo riko just here bro are you goin to Guadalupe


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey everybody... I'm working with Ray from after9events.com to see if I can get him to get a hop together at speed world... I will let everybody know what can be done and if it's gonna happen. :biggrin:.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7736040
> *hahahahaha... happy 4:20
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 20 2007, 10:09 AM~7736119
> *Sup AZ!  How many you fools showing for Guadalupe or atleast going???
> *


We the "Phoenix Riderz" will be there for sure!!!!!! I hope they have enough beer this year! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the best time to move-in? I don't want to be early and I don't want to be late :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 20 2007, 12:39 PM~7736633
> *I'm goin I dnt know what car take my Lincoln with pumps or my caddy clean & system  :uh:
> *


muy chingon, "my lincoln or my caddi" :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Apr 21 2007, 07:41 AM~7741550
> *Can anyone tell me the best time to move-in?  I don't want to be early and I don't want to be late  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: i'll call the homie mofle and find out and post it here in a lil while


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Everyone enjoy Guadalupe tomorrow, I'll be downtown watching the Suns beat up on LA!!! PHX IN FOUR! Get out the broom. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2007, 10:12 AM~7742117
> *muy chingon, "my lincoln or my caddi" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :dunno: i'll call the homie mofle and find out and post it here in a lil while
> *


Wut up Ben my primos are in town we are goin to your house and kickit 2nite


----------



## VicCruzer (Apr 20, 2007)

First off, I an not a hater or looking for trouble. I only want to save somebody from giving up their hard earned cash to a rat like a did. I am an old time rider, built my first lowrider way bak in 1985. Have had original impalas up till now.Lowriding stays in the blood, so I decided to have an all original 1963 impala done up with 3 pumps. I wanted to keep the original look but lifted. I dont have the equip anymore to do the work myself so I was looking for a shop. I came across a place called WXH motorsports operated by Jorge Monge. The shop seemed legit, he had a couple custom cars their when I checked it out and pics supposedly showing his work. All this turned out to be BS. $3000.00 and 2.5 years later I finally got my car back in peices and now needing a full restore. The money is bad but what really hurts is the condition my car is in. I owned this car for many years, asked and paid for a job to be done and got screwed. Only good thing to come out of this is at least I do have a resemblance of a car, he didnt get a chance to rip me off totally. Like I said, Im only writting this to try an prevent somebody else from losing thier hard earned cash like I did. Stay away from this man, he seems cool but will take you for a ride, literaly. If anybody can recommend a reputable shop in Phx area to help me out I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VicCruzer_@Apr 21 2007, 05:15 PM~7743266
> *First off, I an not a hater or looking for trouble. I only want to save somebody from giving up their hard earned cash to a rat like a did. I am an old time rider, built my first lowrider way bak in 1985. Have had original impalas up till now.Lowriding stays in the blood, so I decided to have an all original 1963 impala done up with 3 pumps. I wanted to keep the original look but lifted. I dont have the equip anymore to do the work myself so I was looking for a shop. I came across a place called WXH motorsports operated by Jorge Monge. The shop seemed legit, he had a couple custom cars their when I checked it out and pics supposedly showing his work. All this turned out to be BS. $3000.00 and 2.5 years later I finally got my car back in peices and now needing a full restore. The money is bad but what really hurts is the condition my car is in. I owned this car for many years, asked and paid for a job to be done and got screwed. Only good thing to come out of this is at least I do have a resemblance of a car, he didnt get a chance to rip me off totally. Like I said, Im only writting this to try an prevent somebody else from losing thier hard earned cash like I did. Stay away from this man, he seems cool but will take you for a ride, literaly. If anybody can recommend a reputable shop in Phx area to help me out I would appreciate it very much.
> *


<=========would highly suggest talking to the folks at StreetLife Hydraulics in Phoenix


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 22 2007, 04:48 AM~7746138
> *much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333
> *


three we feel your pain ................she was a good girl ... post the picz from the 505 party so lil can see how she went live.......... cum and see me .....cali


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 22 2007, 03:48 AM~7746138
> *much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333
> *


Sorry to hear that Three, R.I.P.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 22 2007, 03:48 AM~7746138
> *much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333
> *


RIP


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> Sorry to hear that Three, R.I.P.
> 
> 
> thank you :angel: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2007, 03:24 PM~7743301
> *<=========would highly suggest talking to the folks at StreetLife Hydraulics in Phoenix
> *



 X2 really reputable shop... Good, honest folks... plus some badass work...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 22 2007, 03:48 AM~7746138
> *much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333
> *



R.I.P. sorry to hear that homie... :angel: Our condolences...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VicCruzer_@Apr 21 2007, 04:15 PM~7743266
> *First off, I an not a hater or looking for trouble. I only want to save somebody from giving up their hard earned cash to a rat like a did. I am an old time rider, built my first lowrider way bak in 1985. Have had original impalas up till now.Lowriding stays in the blood, so I decided to have an all original 1963 impala done up with 3 pumps. I wanted to keep the original look but lifted. I dont have the equip anymore to do the work myself so I was looking for a shop. I came across a place called WXH motorsports operated by Jorge Monge. The shop seemed legit, he had a couple custom cars their when I checked it out and pics supposedly showing his work. All this turned out to be BS. $3000.00 and 2.5 years later I finally got my car back in peices and now needing a full restore. The money is bad but what really hurts is the condition my car is in. I owned this car for many years, asked and paid for a job to be done and got screwed. Only good thing to come out of this is at least I do have a resemblance of a car, he didnt get a chance to rip me off totally. Like I said, Im only writting this to try an prevent somebody else from losing thier hard earned cash like I did. Stay away from this man, he seems cool but will take you for a ride, literaly. If anybody can recommend a reputable shop in Phx area to help me out I would appreciate it very much.
> *



Damn bro that sucks. I know who Jeorge Monge is that's "the wizard" he's been around for a while and he's been shady since I've meet him. He never had anything to show for his hydraulic work. I used to go at him at the age of 16 and he always backed out from a hop. I've even seen that fool on a news special as a dead beat parent, that don't pay his child support. I think I still remember where he lives. Get at me on a private message if you want me to try to get you a addy.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 22 2007, 08:01 PM~7750221
> *Damn bro that sucks. I know who Jeorge Monge is that's "the wizard" he's been around for a while and he's been shady since I've meet him. He never had anything to show for his hydraulic work. I used to go at him at the age of 16 and he always backed out from a hop. I've even seen that fool on a news special as a dead beat parent, that don't pay his child support. I think I still remember where he lives. Get at me on a private message if you want me to try to get you a addy.
> *



:0


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

sorry to hear that 3 . Bigroach :angel:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333955

pics from the Guadalupe show


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7750866
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333955
> 
> pics from the Guadalupe show
> *


The pics look good. 

We couldnt make it out to the show today. My Dads real sick and is in the hospital. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 22 2007, 10:14 PM~7751491
> *The pics look good.
> 
> We couldnt make it out to the show today.  My Dads real sick and is in the hospital.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> *




 I'm so sorry to hear that i hope he gets better he will be in our prayers and thoughts girl call us if you need anything


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Apr 22 2007, 10:27 PM~7751610
> * I'm so sorry to hear that i hope he gets better he will be in our prayers and thoughts girl call us if you need anything
> *


Thanks girl. I'll be in touch.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 22 2007, 10:29 PM~7751622
> *Thanks girl.  I'll be in touch.
> *



Ok


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller+Apr 22 2007, 02:48 AM~7746138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HOPE POPS GETS BETTER!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck Mondays!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 22 2007, 03:48 AM~7746138
> *much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333
> *


 :tears: :angel: R.I.P :angel: :tears:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

good morning az...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 22 2007, 04:48 AM~7746138
> *much love and respect to mandy lopez who past way tonight ....greeneyemex .... we willmiss you .......................333333333333333333333333
> *



Who's is Mandy Lopez and what happened to her? anywho my deepest condolences, and to Jen hope your pops gets better.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2007, 11:15 AM~7742298
> *Wut up Ben my primos are in town we are goin to your house and kickit 2nite
> *


que paso guey? bring them down today...... carne asada, beer and a couple of games of pool :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

ANYBODY SELLIN ANY RIDES OR KNOW ANYONE THAT GOTS A LOLO FOR CHEAP I JUST NEED SOME THAT RUNS PM ME


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

here's some pic's from guadalupe


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2007, 10:23 AM~7754221
> *que paso guey? bring them down today...... CARNE ASADA, BEER and a couple of games of pool :biggrin:
> *


 :0 il be there


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 23 2007, 10:34 AM~7754300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm ed :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Apr 23 2007, 11:29 AM~7754258
> *ANYBODY SELLIN ANY RIDES OR KNOW ANYONE THAT GOTS A LOLO FOR CHEAP I JUST NEED SOME THAT RUNS PM ME
> *



I got this caddy for sale


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 22 2007, 10:14 PM~7751491
> *The pics look good.
> 
> We couldnt make it out to the show today.  My Dads real sick and is in the hospital.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> *


Jen we'll keep pops in our prayers... You know you guys are our family... Keep us updated and we'll be there in a heartbeat...


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 22 2007, 09:14 PM~7751491
> *The pics look good.
> 
> We couldnt make it out to the show today.  My Dads real sick and is in the hospital.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> *


 SORRY FOR HEARING THIS WE WERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE HIM MAD THE OTHER NIGHT WHEN I WAS TRYING TO CALL HIM UP , GOOD THING I DIDN'T I WOULD OF FELT REALLY BAD AFTER HEARING THIS BUT ,YOU KNOW THE OLD MAN IS STILL STRONG AND HOPE HE RECOVERS WELL, THE BEST GOES OUT TO YOUR FAMILY AND KNOW THAT NOT JUST IN TIMES LIKE THESES!!! TELL FAT BOY TO KEEP ME POSTED!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Wanna see some pics that I took from this weekend?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=147108&st=2020

and

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=94200&st=23660 

and

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=279113&st=500 

and

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=329812&st=20


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7755333
> *Wanna see some pics that I took from this weekend?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=147108&st=2020
> ...




:thumbsup: Nice pics Art...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice pics art


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 23 2007, 01:09 PM~7755376
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics Art...
> *


you get my PM foo :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2007, 12:14 PM~7755407
> *you get my PM foo :loco:
> *


no........when?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 23 2007, 12:09 PM~7755376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2007, 01:14 PM~7755407
> *you get my PM foo :loco:
> *


Txt me tomorrow to remind me...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 23 2007, 02:24 PM~7755488
> *thanks!
> Thanks!
> *



I know you got more pics art... stop holding out where they at? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 23 2007, 01:09 PM~7755376
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics Art...
> *


x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7755578
> *I know you got more pics art... stop holding out where they at?  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN ARIZA


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2007, 02:05 PM~7755801
> * WHATS CRACKIN ARIZA
> *


Waddup Ben!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 23 2007, 11:12 AM~7754572
> *SORRY FOR HEARING THIS WE WERE JUST TRYING TO MAKE HIM MAD THE OTHER NIGHT WHEN I WAS TRYING TO CALL HIM UP , GOOD THING I DIDN'T I WOULD OF FELT REALLY BAD AFTER HEARING THIS BUT ,YOU KNOW THE OLD MAN IS STILL STRONG AND HOPE HE RECOVERS WELL, THE BEST GOES OUT TO YOUR FAMILY AND KNOW THAT NOT JUST IN TIMES LIKE THESES!!!  TELL FAT BOY TO KEEP ME POSTED!!!!!
> *


Just got back from the hospital. He's in Intensive Care still, he was asking if you and Fat Boy were still here. He's pissed cuz they wont give him coffee, you know how stubborn he is. He'll be there for a while from what the doc said. Thanks. I'll keep you posted.




Thanks for the words you guys. Shit is scary.


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

R.I.P M3

I LOVE YOU GIRL

:tears: :tears: :tears: 

:angel:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

any hop pics from yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 23 2007, 04:30 PM~7756795
> *any hop pics from yesterday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

I GOT SOME 13S FOR SALE WITH TIRES ALL CHROME WITH ADAPTORS AND BULLET KOS (THEY COST ME 50 EACH)THIER IN GOOD SHAPE I WANT 200 FOR THEM NO LESS PM ME IF U WANNA CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Apr 23 2007, 04:20 PM~7756723
> *R.I.P M3
> 
> I LOVE YOU GIRL
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 23 2007, 04:44 PM~7756874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any of more cars :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 22 2007, 10:14 PM~7751491
> *The pics look good.
> 
> We couldnt make it out to the show today.  My Dads real sick and is in the hospital.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.
> *



Sorry to hear that Jen, hope he gets better, keep us updated will ya.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Apr 23 2007, 02:15 PM~7755855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR POPS JEN, HOPE HE FEELS BETTER SOON......... IF THERES ANYTHING WE CAN DO, FEEL FREE TO CALL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A PREVIEW OF BIG ED GAS HOPPING ON SUNDAY, CAUSE THAT SHIT WAS *TIGHT*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DID YOU SEE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 23 2007, 10:33 AM~7754293
> *:0  il be there
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, EVERYONE IS WELCOME AT "CASA DE BENS" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Apr 23 2007, 10:34 AM~7754300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, MAYBE I SHOULD LOOK BACK A COUPLE OF PAGES AND CHECK BEFORE I START ASKING FOR SHIT THATS ALREADY THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:  BIG ED DOING THE DAMN THANG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

YA DUERMETE CABRON :biggrin: :biggrin: (KNIGHTSTALKER)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2007, 10:44 AM~7754373
> *I got this caddy for sale
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>
I THINK THAT SHOULD DO IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:twak: 











:nono: :nono: *I CAN*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OH NO YOU DONT KNIGHTSTALKER :twak: :twak: :banghead: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 AM~7760503
> *YA DUERMETE CABRON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  (KNIGHTSTALKER)
> *



:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:44 AM~7760536
> *:nono: :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE FU*K ARE YOU DOING UP STILL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:42 AM~7760533
> *
> OH NO YOU DONT KNIGHTSTALKER :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:0 





































:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:45 AM~7760541
> *:0
> :yes:
> *








:cheesy: :yes: :yes: 
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:45 AM~7760540
> *WHAT THE FU*K ARE YOU DOING UP STILL :biggrin:
> *



Chillin... Was watching Sopranos... I'ma crash out in a couple.... :werd: 












































but maybe i'll help you get to 1700


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SI SE PUEDE :biggrin: :biggrin: 







SI SE PUEDE :biggrin: :biggrin:







YES!!!!!! IM GOING TO FIRST hno: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

So nobody else took any pics? Just Art? :nosad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:48 AM~7760553
> *SI SE PUEDE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SI SE PUEDE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:



You sound like Jose Cortez from Chicanos por la causa... :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 more post and you get you 1700 Bernard... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:48 AM~7760554
> *So nobody else took any pics? Just Art? :nosad:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE VATO THAT USED TO TAKE BAD ASS PICS, I THINK HIS NAME IS RUBEN OR KNIGHTSTALKER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:51 AM~7760563
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE VATO THAT USED TO TAKE BAD ASS PICS, I THINK HIS NAME IS RUBEN OR KNIGHTSTALKER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> *



:dunno:  












He's on vacation.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 24 2007, 12:49 AM~7760556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I GOT YOUR BERNARD :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:52 AM~7760564
> *:dunno:
> He's on vacation..  :biggrin:
> *


IS HE EATING MOOSHOO!!!!!! WELL WHAT A SURPRISE 1700 PAGES :biggrin: WHO WOULD'VE KNOWN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

See you got your 1700 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:53 AM~7760570
> *See you got your 1700  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


WELL "BUST A MOVE" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:53 AM~7760568
> *IS HE EATING MOOSHOO!!!!!!    WELL WHAT A SURPRISE 1700 PAGES :biggrin:  WHO WOULD'VE KNOWN
> *



Mooshoo? :scrutinize:





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now go to bed wey... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:53 AM~7760570
> *See you got your 1700  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



WITHOUT EVEN TRYING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 12:55 AM~7760576
> *Mooshoo? :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Now go to bed wey...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW "RUSH HOUR"!!!! "I'M ON VACATION AND I WANT SOME MOOSHOO"
WHY ARE YOU HUNGRY, 
"NO, MOOSHOO!!!!! WOMEN MAAAAAANNNNNN" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 12:59 AM~7760584
> *YOU KNOW "RUSH HOUR"!!!!    "I'M ON VACATION AND I WANT SOME MOOSHOO"
> WHY ARE YOU HUNGRY,
> "NO, MOOSHOO!!!!! YOU KNOW WOMEN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That's a good movie... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 01:00 AM~7760587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's a good movie...  :biggrin:
> *


BUENO YA ME DIO SUENO, :biggrin: SINCE YOU HAD ME TILL 1700 PAGES,,,,, TALK TO YOU LATER DOGG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2007, 01:02 AM~7760589
> *BUENO YA ME DIO SUENO,  :biggrin: SINCE YOU HAD ME TILL 1700 PAGES,,,,, TALK TO YOU LATER DOGG
> *



Me too... Gotta work tomorrow... Later homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 01:03 AM~7760591
> *Me too... Gotta work tomorrow... Later homie...
> *


I CALLED IN SICK, MY BOSS IS AN ASSHOLE :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Is there still a Red's out there in Phoenix, I remember Paco used to run it a while back.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 24 2007, 06:22 AM~7760858
> *Is there still a Red's out there in Phoenix, I remember Paco used to run it a while back.
> *



Nope...

and good mornin everyone.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 24 2007, 09:00 AM~7761768
> *Nope...
> 
> and good mornin everyone.
> *



:wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7755333
> *Wanna see some pics that I took from this weekend?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=147108&st=2020
> ...


nice pics mr. buck  ... i got there pretty late and the light was kinda shitty but i got some good ones... i'll post them soon...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 24 2007, 10:06 AM~7762163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Apr 24 2007, 10:06 AM~7762163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: txt me that info


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 11:45 AM~7762767
> *:thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  txt me that info
> *


just waiting to get the new phone. I wanted to check with my inside connection at Verizon first to see if it could be done :biggrin: 
I hate going through menu prompts and different reps to get shit done right


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 24 2007, 11:49 AM~7762795
> *just waiting to get the new phone. I wanted to check with my inside connection at Verizon first to see if it could be done :biggrin:
> I hate going through menu prompts and different reps to get shit done right
> *


 :uh: JUSY BUY A CRICKET


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jFPHLUJFviY


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 24 2007, 11:52 AM~7762810
> *:uh:  JUSY BUY A CRICKET
> *


silly rabbit crickets are for kids :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 24 2007, 09:05 AM~7762155
> *nice pics mr. buck   ... i got there pretty late and the light was kinda shitty but i got some good ones... i'll post them soon...
> *


thanks! I'm gonna post some others that I took....I got tired


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

here are some more pics!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

nice pix. :yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

some more!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

those are some tig bitties


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

last ones!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 11:22 AM~7763005
> *those are some tig bitties
> *


lol!

man I slipped on the draw! that was the best angle that I could get.....but yeah they were huge! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 24 2007, 12:23 PM~7763017
> *lol!
> 
> man I slipped on the draw! that was the best angle that I could get.....but yeah they were huge! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 
i should have went to the show


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 24 2007, 12:19 PM~7762981
> *here are some more pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i was late to the show, and the sun was already going down, but i still got some good pics... 
here are a few samples... just click here ---> Lowriding Underground to see the rest...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey did anybody get pics of the hop? did i miss anything? all i saw was the blue regal and the PHX SUNS wagon...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 24 2007, 03:14 PM~7763948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man I should've went! these girls hangin all over my tio's car, lol. they like green! I got it in more than one way. :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7764147
> *man I should've went! these girls hangin all over my tio's car, lol. they like green! I got it in more than one way.  :0
> *


fool, you don't never go anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 24 2007, 04:11 PM~7764355
> *fool, you don't never go anywhere :biggrin:
> *



"eye no ha!" lol...

Next show I'm gonna roll up on the Hayabusa.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 24 2007, 01:14 PM~7763948
> *
> i was late to the show, and the sun was already going down, but i still got some good pics...
> here are a few samples... just click here ---> Lowriding Underground to see the rest...
> *


Good pics!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 24 2007, 05:22 AM~7760858
> *Is there still a Red's out there in Phoenix, I remember Paco used to run it a while back.
> *


World wide :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 24 2007, 04:57 PM~7765009
> *Good pics!
> *


thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 24 2007, 06:10 PM~7765552
> *thanks...  :biggrin:
> *



Pics look good Ricky :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 24 2007, 06:01 PM~7765512
> *World wide  :uh:
> *


World wide has nothing to do with reds, :uh: not the same


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

What about a used car lot called Eddie's? They sold gbodies and other lowrider cars.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 24 2007, 08:52 PM~7767069
> *What about a used car lot called Eddie's?  They sold gbodies and other lowrider cars.
> *


yup still there


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 24 2007, 08:58 PM~7767112
> *yup still there
> *


where is it at


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Apr 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7767451
> *where is it at
> *


Last time I remember, it was on 32nd St., just north of Van Buran.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Apr 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7767451
> *where is it at
> *



32nd St and Van Buren..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7767491
> *Last time I remember, it was on 32nd St., just north of Van Buran.
> *


Beat me to it... :biggrin: 


Did you go to Guadalupe Carlos?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 09:56 PM~7767512
> *Beat me to it...  :biggrin:
> Did you go to Guadalupe Carlos?
> *



Yeah, I was there. Good turnout. The show just keep getting larger each year.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 24 2007, 09:59 PM~7767531
> *Yeah, I was there.  Good turnout.  The show just keep getting larger each year.
> *



Pics? :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 10:01 PM~7767544
> *Pics?  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


I took plenty of pics, but I'm waiting to see if the photo editor at work wants to use them for something. Lately, I've been giving them first-dibs. But I'll probably end up posting whatever I can in the next two days.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/318212020.html
64 impala 5500 just incase some one is interested i found this


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WASS UP IN THE BIG AZ. MUCH PROPS FOR THE SUNS ON WHOOPIN THAT @SS. 








TAKIN IT TO LA TO SPANK IT AT THE STAPLE CENTER.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Apr 24 2007, 07:25 PM~7767687
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/318212020.html
> 64 impala 5500 just incase some one is interested i found this
> *



Nice find dayum wish I didn't blow my tax refund.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 24 2007, 10:06 PM~7767580
> *I took plenty of pics, but I'm waiting to see if the photo editor at work wants to use them for something.  Lately, I've been giving them first-dibs.  But I'll probably end up posting whatever I can in the next two days.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2007, 08:03 PM~7766672
> *Pics look good Ricky :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie...  were you there?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:52 PM~7767069
> *What about a used car lot called Eddie's?  They sold gbodies and other lowrider cars.
> *



They sell nothing but trash there... and there trash costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Apr 24 2007, 11:25 PM~7767687
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/318212020.html
> 64 impala 5500 just incase some one is interested i found this
> *



That's my homie's car it's a SS I dunno why he didnt add that in there. And it's not a 64 it's a 62


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 24 2007, 08:21 PM~7766839
> *World wide has nothing to do with reds, :uh:  not the same
> *


Last time I went they have some reds parts in there and a big reds sign outside


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Apr 24 2007, 11:51 PM~7768060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP ARIZA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2007, 09:50 AM~7769965
> *WHAT UP ARIZA
> *



I need to get you that caddy model.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

How bout them SUNS! PHX ALL THE WAY! Nothing i love more than to put a whooping on the L.A. Kobe's. :rofl: 

LA-----> :buttkick: <-----PHX


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 25 2007, 11:05 AM~7770065
> *I need to get you that caddy model....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU SEE NENE'S OLD CUTTY?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 25 2007, 08:17 PM~7770150
> *How bout them SUNS! PHX ALL THE WAY!  Nothing i love more than to put a whooping on the L.A. Kobe's. :rofl:
> 
> LA-----> :buttkick: <-----PHX
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2007, 08:44 PM~7754373
> *I got this caddy for sale
> 
> 
> ...



Price? Info?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin+Apr 25 2007, 10:17 AM~7770150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 25 2007, 11:17 AM~7770150
> *How bout them SUNS! PHX ALL THE WAY!  Nothing i love more than to put a whooping on the L.A. Kobe's. :rofl:
> 
> LA-----> :buttkick: <-----PHX
> *



My lady was buggin me yesterday while the game was on so i put her in a arm bar, lol. She was complaing about her nerves being messed up, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where my M0n3y at biatch?!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 25 2007, 08:25 AM~7769350
> *Last time I went they have some reds parts in there and a big reds sign outside
> *


he was asking if reds was still around, and I thought you were meaning world wide is reds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out the new video player on Lowriding Underground... 
This is one of many upcoming additions to the site, 
so check back often to see what else is in store! uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 25 2007, 03:51 PM~7772604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looking good homie... Keep at it...


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

does anyone know about any 90s clips for sale with the fenders


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :yes:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

What up AZ!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck I'm muthafucking tired! For a muthafucka that say muthafucka a lot this muthafucka says muthafucka all the muthafuckin time.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 26 2007, 11:32 AM~7778752
> *Fuck I'm muthafucking tired! For a muthafucka that say muthafucka a lot this muthafucka says muthafucka all the muthafuckin time.
> *


:loco: muthafucka.... :twak:





:werd:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Go SUNS!!!!!! Fuck muthafuckin L.A.. We gonna beat those muthafuckas in 4 fuckin straight. Fuck Kobe's muthafuckin bitch ass, muthafucka! GO SUNS! BABY BABY!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 26 2007, 03:13 PM~7780273
> *Go SUNS!!!!!! Fuck muthafuckin L.A.. We gonna beat those muthafuckas in 4 fuckin straight. Fuck Kobe's muthafuckin bitch ass, muthafucka!  GO SUNS! BABY BABY!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 26 2007, 03:13 PM~7780273
> *Go SUNS!!!!!! Fuck muthafuckin L.A.. We gonna beat those muthafuckas in 4 fuckin straight. Fuck Kobe's muthafuckin bitch ass, muthafucka!  GO SUNS! BABY BABY!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  btw there is a cutlass acroos the street from my pad looks like a 83 looks real clean they want 1400 its an old ladys


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

4 Members: SMOKINATOKE, SPIRIT 62, locdownmexikan, *BIGBODY96*
get out of here :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 26 2007, 03:13 PM~7780273
> *Go SUNS!!!!!! Fuck muthafuckin L.A.. We gonna beat those muthafuckas in 4 fuckin straight. Fuck Kobe's muthafuckin bitch ass, muthafucka!  GO SUNS! BABY BABY!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PUT YOUR MONEY WERE YOUR MOUTH IS HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!YEAH YOU MIGHT WIN THE SERIES BUT THERE IS NOWAY YOU TAKE MY LAKERS OUT 4 STRAIGHT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMOKINATOKE_@Apr 26 2007, 04:20 PM~7780698
> *4 Members: SMOKINATOKE, SPIRIT 62, locdownmexikan, BIGBODY96
> get out of here :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAUGHT ME FOOL I NEW THERE WOULD BE SOME LAKER SHIT TALKING GOING ON IN HERE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahahah go suns


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enyone wants to buy a setup 3 pump 1 new adex 26 cylinders new 4 tons resortes mangeras everything just no batt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2007, 05:03 PM~7781042
> *Hahahahah go suns
> *



:werd:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

LISTENED TO THE SUNS GAME ON THE INTERNET HERE IN IRAQ. WAS THE REFS FAVORING THE FAKERS LIKE ALWAYS DO IN THE STAPLE CENTER :thumbsdown: IT'S ALL GOOD WE'RE STILL TAKIN THE SERIES :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WHY DOES EVERBODY LOOK LIKE THIS
:uh: 
:werd: 
:loco: 
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

It wasnt the refs fault, the Lakers were just more agressive last night. Suns got the big 17point lead early and thought it was over. They still had a chance to win it at the end. Im not too worried yet, the Lakers cannot play any better than they did last night, and the Suns didnt play well at all. Foul trouble on amare and raja kept the suns from matching the physical play. So what does this all mean???? It means the suns win the series in 5 instead of 4!!! GO SUNS!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 25 2007, 02:51 PM~7772604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's bad ass!!!!!!! keep up the good work, your site is looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mornin!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 27 2007, 08:03 AM~7784856
> *It wasnt the refs fault, the Lakers were just more agressive last night.  Suns got the big 17point lead early and thought it was over.  They still had a chance to win it at the end.  Im not too worried yet,  the Lakers cannot play any better than they did last night, and the Suns didnt play well at all.  Foul trouble on amare and raja kept the suns from matching the physical play.  So what does this all mean???? It means the suns win the series in 5 instead of 4!!!  GO SUNS!
> *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Apr 27 2007, 08:03 AM~7784856
> *It wasnt the refs fault, the Lakers were just more agressive last night.  Suns got the big 17point lead early and thought it was over.  They still had a chance to win it at the end.  Im not too worried yet,  the Lakers cannot play any better than they did last night, and the Suns didnt play well at all.  Foul trouble on amare and raja kept the suns from matching the physical play.  So what does this all mean???? It means the suns win the series in 5 instead of 4!!!  GO SUNS!
> *


YES THE SUNS WEREN'T ON AT ALL, EXCEPT IN THE FIRST QUARTER. JUST HEARING LEGENDARY AL McCOY BROADCASTING ON THE INTERNET MADED IT SEEM THAT WAY. IT'S ALL GOOD BECAUSE THE SUNS WILL BE ON FIRE AND CLOSE OUT THE SERIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2007, 08:04 AM~7784865
> *That's bad ass!!!!!!! keep up the good work, your site is looking good!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie... i'm trying...  i need to get the rest of you club on there...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Lunch was good! Good ole liquid lunch, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 27 2007, 12:09 PM~7786714
> *Lunch was good! Good ole liquid lunch, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where at?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 27 2007, 01:09 PM~7786714
> *Lunch was good! Good ole liquid lunch, lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2007, 02:17 PM~7786783
> *Where at?
> *



Aribba's bro. :biggrin:

And I got a drink in my car, lol. had to save something for the 3 o'clock break.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

alcoholic :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 27 2007, 03:18 PM~7787126
> *alcoholic :nono:
> *



I ain't an alcoholic, I'm a drunk! Alcoholics go to AA meetings.


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 27 2007, 09:29 AM~7785387
> *
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 27 2007, 05:24 PM~7788121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2007, 08:01 PM~7782394
> *Enyone wants to buy a setup 3 pump 1 new adex 26 cylinders new 4 tons resortes mangeras everything just no batt
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2007, 09:38 AM~7791342
> *
> *


How much for the setup?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

how much 4 the setup?????


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

It brings me great sadness and heartache to announce that our Presient Richard "Big Rich" Gonzales passed away this afternoon. Rich had the biggest heart you can imagine. He was a father figure to many of us. Rich was the original president that started Phoenix back in 1975. Rich, you will be missed by us and you will forever be in our hearts, and YOU WILL ALWAYS BE OUR PRESIDENT. 

RICH, MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE AND MAY THE LORD BE YOUR CO-PILOT ON YOUR JOURNEY TO HEAVEN. WE WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU. 

RED DOG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 28 2007, 06:12 PM~7793264
> *It brings me great sadness and heartache to announce that our Presient Richard "Big Rich" Gonzales passed away this afternoon. Rich had the biggest heart you can imagine. He was a father figure to many of us. Rich was the original president that started Phoenix back in 1975. Rich, you will be missed by us and you will forever be in our hearts, and YOU WILL ALWAYS BE OUR PRESIDENT.
> 
> RICH, MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE AND MAY THE LORD BE YOUR CO-PILOT ON YOUR JOURNEY TO HEAVEN. WE WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU.
> ...



R.I.P. :tears: :angel:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

sorry to hear about that :angel: May he RIP


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Ride in peace, Rich. :angel:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

RIP BIG RICH


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

R.I.P bro


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH YOU WILL BE MISSED DEARLY  :tears:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

RIP Big Rich


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

700


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Rest in peace big rich


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

REST IN PEACE BIG HOMIE FROM







ALL OF US SPIRIT C.C PHX,AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

RIP BIG RICH. You will be missed. Thanks for everything. :angel:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH :tears:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

Rip Big Rich and OG Marty Smith, big inspiration to us Phoenix
guys.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

REST IN PEACE MY BROTHER BIG RICH


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

REST IN PEACE "BIG RICH" FROM THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

RICH< R.I.P. :angel: :tears:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH :angel:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Today we got together to discuss what we would do for our President and brother Big Rich Gonzales. Rich has inspired and touched many hearts in his life and death not only people in Majestics but other clubs as well. I don't have nearly the years that many of you have been riding, but I know many of you cruised the streets with him. Rich was full of history and stories of the scene back in the day. To sit and here the stories this man would tell would almost make you feel like you were there with him. Like I said before, many of you know him so you know what I'm talking about. I already miss him. On a typical Sunday like today, I would just be getting home from having dinner with him and a few members. I would do anything just to have another of those days. To see him give us shit about this or that would make you laugh. So now I'm going to ask that if you would like to help out with the funeral cost, please feel free to give me a call. 602-579-1642. Thank you in advance.

Hopefully tomorrow we will have an exact date of when his services will be. If when the date is set and you would like to cruise your ride with us to send this Legend off, we would greatly appreciate it.

Red Dog


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 29 2007, 11:40 PM~7800940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Rest In Peace Big Rich!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 29 2007, 11:40 PM~7800940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tat.

r.i.p. rich


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Work in progress...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

that shit is real nice homie. uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 02:34 PM~7804098
> *that shit is real nice homie. uffin:
> *



Thanks bro. It's my tio's you should be seeing it at the next show hopefully.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7804287
> *Thanks bro. It's my tio's you should be seeing it at the next show hopefully.
> *


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

R.I.P. Big Rich :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 30 2007, 03:05 PM~7804935
> *R.I.P. Big Rich :angel:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 30 2007, 01:28 PM~7804035
> *Work in progress...
> 
> 
> ...



 Good to see my homie Jose put that interior in... He's been working on that 65 for a minute now..


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

whats up fools!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam, bubbz was here!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Apr 30 2007, 07:48
> PM~7806598
> *whats up fools!
> *


Dang! Sup stranger?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just left the shop, the guys finished painting Rich's casket and Alex, Angelo & Sage are pinstriping it now. It's beautiful. I'll post pics tomorrow. :tears:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 1 2007, 01:06 AM~7808957
> *Just left the shop, the guys finished painting Rich's casket and Alex, Angelo & Sage are pinstriping it now.  It's beautiful.  I'll post pics tomorrow.  :tears:
> *



R.I.P :tears: :tears:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

**UPDATE**

I told everybody we would provide information on Big Rich's services as soon as possible. Due to circumstances beyond our control, we cannot set a specific date as of right now. Yesturday was an exhausting day getting everything in order. We thought we had a date in order but things needed to be put on hold. So we ask you to beare with us and hopefully we will have another update this afternoon. We have a date we want to get this done on but I don't want to shoot it out there until its concrete. 

Also we can't give enough thanks to everybody that already has come to us and helped out. There are so many of you to name. Like Jen said, the casket is being painted at Street Life. Thank you to all of those that have helped out and stayed overnight to work on it. Todd called me when the casket arrived at his shop while we were handling some of the arrangements. We drove to his shop within an hour of its arrival and Todd's crew already were working on it in full force. Again, there were so many of them to name because I don't want to forget anybody, but we thank you all. Big Rich is smiling down on us because he knows his family, and club brothers are taking care of him. We Love You Big Rich.

Red Dog


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 1 2007, 07:50 AM~7809955
> **UPDATE*
> 
> I told everybody we would provide information on Big Rich's services as soon as possible. Due to circumstances beyond our control, we cannot set a specific date as of right now. Yesturday was an exhausting day getting everything in order. We thought we had a date in order but things needed to be put on hold. So we ask you to beare with us and hopefully we will have another update this afternoon.  We have a date we want to get this done on but I don't want to shoot it out there until its concrete.
> ...


 . Let me know if I can help with enything.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody remember "Cash" the pinstripper? What happened to that guy?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 1 2007, 07:50 AM~7809955
> **UPDATE*
> 
> I told everybody we would provide information on Big Rich's services as soon as possible. Due to circumstances beyond our control, we cannot set a specific date as of right now. Yesturday was an exhausting day getting everything in order. We thought we had a date in order but things needed to be put on hold. So we ask you to beare with us and hopefully we will have another update this afternoon.  We have a date we want to get this done on but I don't want to shoot it out there until its concrete.
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

morning AZ!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 1 2007, 10:22 AM~7811141
> *Anybody remember "Cash" the pinstripper? What happened to that guy?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 1 2007, 01:44 PM~7811712
> *:dunno:
> *



You don't know the guy or don't know where he's at or all of the above? lol.

Just asking cause that guy used to try to put orange on everything he stripped, lol. Just memmered and thought it was funny.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 1 2007, 11:22 AM~7811141
> *Anybody remember "Cash" the pinstripper? What happened to that guy?
> *


he still pinstipes and paint's cars now


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 1 2007, 02:31 PM~7812097
> *he still pinstipes and paint's cars now
> *



I remember he pinstriped and painted my bike back in 93. Shit I don't even know where that bike frame is at. It was called "Heart Breaker" 3 wheel kit with a system.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck don't no one get on this bitch no more... 

:shakes head in disgustand mumbles obscenities:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 1 2007, 12:26 PM~7812052
> *You don't know the guy or don't know where he's at or all of the above? lol.
> 
> Just asking cause that guy used to try to put orange on everything he stripped, lol. Just memmered and thought it was funny.
> *


I remember him.....I just don't know where he's at. He was a cool dude that used to try really hard to give you more than what you were expecting and his prices were really reasonable. I never had any work done by him, but I knew some that did. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

**UPDATE**

It looks like all the services will be done in one day. This upcomming Thursday the 3rd. 

The viewing will be at:

*Greer-Wilson Funeral Home*
5921 West Thomas Rd.
Phoenix

from 9am-12pm

The church service will be at:
*Saints Simon & Jude Catholic Church*
6351 N. 27th Ave.
Phoenix

at 1pm

Following the church service, we will be traveling to the cemetery:

Resthaven Park Cemetery
6290 West Northern Avenue 
Glendale

where he will be layed to rest with his good friend and also Majestics President Marty Smith.

We will be gathering to Celebrate Big Rich's life at American Banquet, which is on the corner of 27th Ave / Northern. We ask if you would like to join us, please bring a dish or drinks. This will be a potluck so if you can help out it will be greatly appreciated. 

Everybody is welcomed to join us. If you want to bring your ride, please do so. 

If your interested in sending flowers, please send them to Greer-Wilson which the address is listed above if needed.

Any questions, feel free to contact me at 602-579-1642

Red Dog


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

ANYONE GOIN TO THE BONE CONCERT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

R.I.P BIG RICH


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@May 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7814820
> *R.I.P BIG RICH
> *


X's infinity


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2007, 08:01 PM~7782394
> *Enyone wants to buy a setup 3 pump 1 new adex 26 cylinders new 4 tons resortes mangeras everything just no batt 11 gears marzocci
> *


700 dollars 1


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 1 2007, 09:03 PM~7815557
> *700 dollars 1
> *


damn gatito where did you get that shit?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 1 2007, 08:04 PM~7815025
> *X's infinity
> *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Please feel free to sign Big Richs Guestbook.

Big Rich's Guestbook


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 1 2007, 09:33 PM~7815829
> *damn gatito where did you get that shit?
> *


Its Oscars but he went to jail so he need money only 4 the adex he pay around 600 still new


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i know someone who will buy the adex, i don't know about the rest... let me make some calls homie...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

ttt
for 

AZ!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 2 2007, 09:31 AM~7818865
> *ttt
> for
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Can someone please post of pic of Big Rich's "Wet Fantasy"? RIP RICH.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Gangster!

WALK IT OUT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 06:46 AM~7817365
> *Please feel free to sign Big Richs Guestbook.
> 
> Big Rich's Guestbook
> *



:angel:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

Big Rich getting the recognition he deserved! R.I.P.

BIG RICH ARTICLE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.

Newspaper Article On Big Rich


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Better late than never....but here is some Guadalupe pics:










http://valenciacreative.com/042207_guadalu....php?dir=&img=0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@May 2 2007, 10:32 PM~7824603
> *Big Rich getting the recognition he deserved! R.I.P.
> 
> BIG RICH ARTICLE
> *


   REST IN PEACE "BIG RICH"



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 10:49 PM~7824690
> *This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.
> 
> Newspaper Article On Big Rich
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 11:49 PM~7824690
> *This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.
> 
> Newspaper Article On Big Rich
> ...


\

that's just awesome! Good job sending Big Rich out in a blaze of glory!


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

i want to get my moms name tatted on my arm if u do tats or know someone hit me up i got the cash but i need to do it before el dia de las madres


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

> i want to get my moms name tatted on my arm if u do tats or know someone hit me up i got the cash but i need to do it before el dia de las madres
> [/quo
> WERE DO YOU STAY AT...


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> > i want to get my moms name tatted on my arm if u do tats or know someone hit me up i got the cash but i need to do it before el dia de las madres
> > [/quo
> > WERE DO YOU STAY AT...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

If anyone can turn your tv's to channel 5 news right now. they are going to have a thing on Big Rich in a few minutes.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 3 2007, 05:32 PM~7829524
> *If anyone can turn your tv's to channel 5 news right now. they are going to have a thing on Big Rich in a few minutes.
> *


Any clips on their website of the coverage?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 4 2007, 10:36 AM~7834240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I still got a video of that last one... makes me teary eyed whenever i look at it... Big Rich's 50th birthday :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Hope everything went well yesterday... I hope you guys got to share a lot of memories, think about what he left us not that he left us. I hope everybody celebrated his life and not his departure.

On another note I almost bought a Dodge Charger SRT8 last night. I was at the dealership from 6:30 to 12. Everything was done and completed... then at the last minute they didn't want to let me take the car cause I didnt have a current insurance card. So I said, "I came here to buy a car and drive away in a new car, my insurance card wasn't a problem when you guys were doing paper work. If I can't drive off in a new car tonight I dont want it." they said there was nothing they could do, so I walked out. Now they're calling me trying to deliver the car. FUCK THEM!

Sorry I had to rant, lol.

Oh and I might be getting a H2 instead :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 4 2007, 12:45 PM~7834630
> *Hope everything went well yesterday... I hope you guys got to share a lot of memories, think about what he left us not that he left us. I hope everybody celebrated his life and not his departure.
> 
> On another note I almost bought a Dodge Charger SRT8 last night. I was at the dealership from 6:30 to 12. Everything was done and completed... then at the last minute they didn't want to let me take the car cause I didnt have a current insurance card. So I said, "I came here to buy a car and drive away in a new car, my insurance card wasn't a problem when you guys were doing paper work. If I can't drive off in a new car tonight I dont want it." they said there was nothing they could do, so I walked out. Now they're calling me trying to deliver the car. FUCK THEM!
> ...


YA I WENT THREW THAT 2 WED I BOUT A NEW MAGNUM 2007 WIT 20 MILES AND THEY WANTED PROOF OF INSURANCE I HAD IT . AND I PUT 6 G'Z DOWN AND THERE CALLING ME TODAY ASKING IF I COULD PUT ANOTHIER 1,100 MORE . FUCK THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 4 2007, 08:08 AM~7833396
> *Any clips on their website of the coverage?
> *



They have a clip on www.azcentral.com...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Happy Hour here I come. :biggrin: Wait... I started at lunch time, lol. :0


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

IS THERE ANYTHING GONE ON THIS WEEKEN?? uffin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone have a contact number for Johnny "73 Riviera"???


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i think i do but am not able never to get a hold of him




i heard there is a cruise on central tomorrow any going?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

*Looking for a person to do video work for me. Pay is 25/hr. * Real basic stuff, interviews and capturing what is happening at the event, which is in Mesa today and tomorrow from 2PM to 7PM. If anyone is interested, *call me up at 602-751-0766*. Best part is, you don't even have to have a video camera. I will supply camera and video tapes.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TEAM BLOW ME "2007"


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

"TEAM BLOW ME"


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

YELLOW SCHOOL BUS RYDER :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Aight everybody... I'm getting together with Rey from after9events.com and I'm trying to get a car show together. Rey wants to meet up with some of the local car club presidents to get some knowledge on the lowrider show aspect of things. If you guy can PM me different presidents phone numbers so that I can set up a meeting with them I would appreciate it.

Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 7 2007, 08:51 AM~7849774
> *Aight everybody... I'm getting together with Rey from after9events.com and I'm trying to get a car show together. Rey wants to meet up with some of the local car club presidents to get some knowledge on the lowrider show aspect of things. If you guy can PM me different presidents phone numbers so that I can set up a meeting with them I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 7 2007, 11:15 AM~7850352
> *:0
> *



C'mon Ruben get me some numbers guey.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 7 2007, 08:51 AM~7849774
> *Aight everybody... I'm getting together with Rey from after9events.com and I'm trying to get a car show together. Rey wants to meet up with some of the local car club presidents to get some knowledge on the lowrider show aspect of things. If you guy can PM me different presidents phone numbers so that I can set up a meeting with them I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


Pointless to talk to CC presidents........get with me we'll sit down and discuss the promotor/car show particpant needs/expectations. I've been throwing shows for almost 10 years. If you guys are serious get at me. I'm ready to do a show out here


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 7 2007, 11:00 AM~7850640
> *Pointless to talk to CC presidents........get with me we'll sit down and discuss the promotor/car show particpant needs/expectations. I've been throwing shows for almost 10 years. If you guys are serious get at me. I'm ready to do a show out here
> *


 :0 damm, like that!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 7 2007, 11:06 AM~7850671
> *:0  damm, like that!
> *


I just mean that we (car show particpants) pretty much ALL want the same things. ie. Good Judging, shit to run on schedule, and payouts to paid. IMO you don't need to talk to CC presidents to figure that out. Any lowrider that goes to shoes can tell you that.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 7 2007, 12:00 PM~7850640
> *Pointless to talk to CC presidents........get with me we'll sit down and discuss the promotor/car show particpant needs/expectations. I've been throwing shows for almost 10 years. If you guys are serious get at me. I'm ready to do a show out here
> *



Oh it's serious Rey and after9events.com have been throwing import shows for the past 5-6 years. I just ran the idea of doing a lowrider show and he said he was down. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 7 2007, 10:38 AM~7850518
> *C'mon Ruben get me some numbers guey.
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 7 2007, 10:14 AM~7850708
> *I just mean that we (car show particpants) pretty much ALL want the same things. ie. Good Judging, shit to run on schedule, and payouts to paid. IMO you don't need to talk to CC presidents to figure that out. Any lowrider that goes to shoes can tell you that.
> *


"Shows" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 7 2007, 10:39 AM~7850881
> *Oh it's serious Rey and after9events.com have been throwing import shows for the past 5-6 years. I just ran the idea of doing a lowrider show and he said he was down.  :biggrin:
> *


I just met him this weekend......real cool person!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 7 2007, 01:04 PM~7851489
> *"Shows" :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 7 2007, 02:04 PM~7851489
> *"Shows" :biggrin:
> I just met him this weekend......real cool person!
> *


Art tryin to be like me and be the spelling police, lol.

Yeah i've known Rey for about 4-5 years now he's real koo.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 7 2007, 12:34 PM~7851736
> *Art tryin to be like me and be the spelling police, lol.
> 
> Yeah i've known Rey for about 4-5 years now he's real koo.
> *


"policia"


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

What's Up MAJESTICS! Where you At?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 8 2007, 08:57 AM~7857039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Breakfast? :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 8 2007, 07:57 AM~7857039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How can you eat that for breakfast bro? lol. Fuckin heart attack in a box. I usually eat that when I'm all fucked up at like 3 in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 8 2007, 06:57 AM~7857039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm  :wow: that looks good


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 HEAT BEATER_@May 8 2007, 11:24 AM~7858315
> *:barf:
> *



Fuck mickey D's it's Fili B's... Fili B's is good bro, I just don't know bout having carne asada fries for breakfast, lol.


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

The new and improved.....Poli B's! 43rd/Glendale is the spot! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 8 2007, 08:31 AM~7857596
> *How can you eat that for breakfast bro? lol. Fuckin heart attack in a box. I usually eat that when I'm all fucked up at like 3 in the morning.  :biggrin:
> *


so technically it's breakfast.


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 8 2007, 12:41 PM~7859245
> *so technically it's breakfast.
> *


lol...........does a good job of soaking up alcohol, after the after party. 
I've been partying my ass off lately every weekend the party gets out at 5am. I just wish there was some spots to cruise!  Makes me miss the D though


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@May 8 2007, 12:08 PM~7859050
> *The new and improved.....Poli B's!  43rd/Glendale is the spot! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that place is good, its by the shop so we are there often.............


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

QVO TO EVERYONE IM NEW ON THIS SITE WHATS GOIN ON IN PHX


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 8 2007, 07:41 PM~7862622
> *QVO TO EVERYONE IM NEW ON THIS SITE WHATS GOIN ON IN PHX
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 8 2007, 09:06 PM~7863492
> *
> 
> *



:loco: Don't you ever speak/type? :nicoderm:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatup DeeLoc........what's crackin?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 8 2007, 04:43 PM~7861169
> *lol...........does a good job of soaking up alcohol, after the after party.
> I've been partying my ass off lately every weekend the party gets out at 5am. I just wish there was some spots to cruise!  Makes me miss the D though
> *


So start something up....

We had that spot down at Sonics that Johnny secured.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 8 2007, 09:54 PM~7863844
> *So start something up....
> 
> We had that spot down at Sonics that Johnny secured.
> *


Maybe I will :biggrin: Get the drive-in crackin like some ole school shit


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 8 2007, 10:06 PM~7863492
> *
> 
> *


WAZ UP HOMIE AND FUCK YEAH ITS GETTING HOTTER THEN BITCH


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 8 2007, 09:46 PM~7863808
> *:loco: Don't you ever speak/type? :nicoderm:
> *


 :banghead: :dunno: :dunno: :tongue: :werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 8 2007, 10:22 PM~7864010
> *:banghead:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tongue:  :werd:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah we are waiting until it gets to be 107 deg at night before going back to Sonic.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2007, 11:22 AM~7867977
> *Qvo AZ
> *


  'sup.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2007, 12:41 PM~7868102
> * 'sup.
> *


sup


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up art are you goin to sonic thiz Saturday


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2007, 11:47 AM~7868148
> *Wut up art are you goin to sonic thiz Saturday
> *


I was not planning to..........but if everyones going then I'll go too.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

s kamarada tell me ke everyone is goin to get 2gether on home depot y de ahi trow a big cruz to sonic


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2007, 02:04 PM~7868277
> *s kamarada tell me ke everyone is goin to get 2gether on home depot y de ahi trow a big cruz to sonic
> *



Que le fuck?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Which Sonic?

.....sorry I'm new here :biggrin:

Who's going to Case Grande this weekend?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Le Bumpe! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

The one on 51 and baseline


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+May 9 2007, 01:17 PM~7868405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gato no vas a ir tu guey al casa grande!? save that sonics shit for next weekend or something... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

51st and Baseline. Is it starting to get live out there? I didnt even know bout that spot. Is is worth the drive? Cops got it locked down yet? We definitely need to find a good spot to get our shine on. So Saturday nights or whassup? Keep us riders posted. Its been tooo damn long since we had a good spot to cruise at. :cheesy:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

HOW ABOUT THE CARLS JR AT CAVE CREEK AND BELL ROAD THERE IS ALOT OF ROOM AND NOTHING GOIN ON


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 9 2007, 05:00 PM~7869502
> *HOW ABOUT THE CARLS JR AT CAVE CREEK AND BELL ROAD  THERE IS ALOT OF ROOM AND NOTHING GOIN ON
> *



That's a journey... pack a lunch and go type of shit, lol.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 9 2007, 04:00 PM~7869502
> *HOW ABOUT THE CARLS JR AT CAVE CREEK AND BELL ROAD  THERE IS ALOT OF ROOM AND NOTHING GOIN ON
> *


Ain't nobody gonna travel that far, it's hard enough getting people to go anywhere on the westside.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 9 2007, 04:17 PM~7869581
> *Ain't nobody gonna travel that far, it's hard enough getting people to go anywhere on the westside.
> *


You got that right, everyone wants it as close to thier house as possiable....but the closer to me the better... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 9 2007, 04:00 PM~7869502
> *HOW ABOUT THE CARLS JR AT CAVE CREEK AND BELL ROAD  THERE IS ALOT OF ROOM AND NOTHING GOIN ON
> *


That use to be the stunt spot 4 the bikes but the cops shut that down wit the quickness


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

shit we need to make something jump off.
I seen about 50 fucking lancers and Neons at lot on Thomas and 83rd one day, and I'm like damn how we can't get no shit like that. That's why I got into bikes cuz there was always someone to ride with and roll out deep with


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 9 2007, 02:17 PM~7868405
> *Which Sonic?
> 
> .....sorry I'm new here  :biggrin:
> ...


There"s a few of us going down to Casa Grande on friday. Maybe go for a cruz out on the strip it get's good. It"s not like here if the cops sees a groupe of low lows they f**k with you. They have imports, hotrod, bikes, stocks, just everybody cruzin and hangin out. call me if you go down TRUDAWG (602-341-6970 cell) Jaime .


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 9 2007, 05:39 PM~7869693
> *shit we need to make something jump off.
> I seen about 50 fucking lancers and Neons at lot on Thomas and 83rd one day, and I'm like damn how we can't get no shit like that. That's why I got into bikes cuz there was always someone to ride with and roll out deep with
> *



Where's the bike at now? :biggrin: 

aight I'm outtie gotta jump on the bike and head home to watch some basketball.


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 9 2007, 05:07 PM~7869534
> *That's a journey... pack a lunch and go type of shit, lol.
> *


DANM NOT FOR ME I COULD WALK TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 8 2007, 04:43 PM~7861169
> *lol...........does a good job of soaking up alcohol, after the after party.
> I've been partying my ass off lately every weekend the party gets out at 5am. I just wish there was some spots to cruise!  MAKES ME MISS THE "D" though
> *


 :dunno: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 9 2007, 06:19 PM~7870297
> *  :dunno:  hno:
> *



:twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Y everytime we got a spot siempre salen excuses is to far we need AZ back ke no if you guys want we can go to my store Sunday nigh or Saturday nigh how ever is on Mesa country club & Mackellips


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 9 2007, 02:16 PM~7868837
> *
> gato no vas a ir tu guey al casa grande!? save that sonics shit for next weekend or something...  :biggrin:
> *


Maaaan ya sabes ke my back is not dry can't go to casa grande :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 9 2007, 04:00 PM~7869502
> *HOW ABOUT THE CARLS JR AT CAVE CREEK AND BELL ROAD  THERE IS ALOT OF ROOM AND NOTHING GOIN ON
> *


too much cops up there busting the mini truckers and rice rockets.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2007, 08:59 PM~7871601
> *Maaaan ya sabes ke my back is not dry can't go to casa grande  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 9 2007, 04:39 PM~7869693
> *shit we need to make something jump off.
> I seen about 50 fucking lancers and Neons at lot on Thomas and 83rd one day, and I'm like damn how we can't get no shit like that. That's why I got into bikes cuz there was always someone to ride with and roll out deep with
> *


Either Sonics or BIGLOTS on 75th ave.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 9 2007, 09:22 PM~7871800
> *Either Sonics or BIGLOTS on 75th ave.
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2007, 08:59 PM~7871601
> *Maaaan ya sabes ke my back is not dry can't go to casa grande  :biggrin:
> *



No tengas miedo gato... We can stick you in the trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

BIGLOTS was cool the first couple of times, kinda like Sonics. I think we need to change up the spots every month, but still get permission to be there and such.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 9 2007, 09:45 PM~7872030
> *BIGLOTS was cool the first couple of times, kinda like Sonics. I think we need to change up the spots every month, but still get permission to be there and such.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn Deeloc you bring shit from back in the day now.... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got more in the photo album that I need to scan. :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE BIG AZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Fuck it new places are cool too. that's what its about cruising.........driving somewhere, stand around and bullshit with people, then go somewhere else!

You don't have to sit in one spot all nite long!

I'm down to cruise start down south and work our way up north.....grab some snacks and then go home...........do not be pookies about how far this or that place is!

and BTW fuck bikes and ricers!  







j/k trudawg and Sidi don't get all but hurt!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2007, 06:49 AM~7873818
> *Fuck it new places are cool too.  that's what its about cruising.........driving somewhere, stand around and bullshit with people, then go somewhere else!
> 
> You don't have to sit in one spot all nite long!
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2007, 06:49 AM~7873818
> *Fuck it new places are cool too.  that's what its about cruising.........driving somewhere, stand around and bullshit with people, then go somewhere else!
> 
> You don't have to sit in one spot all nite long!
> ...


ha ha... x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2007, 12:10 AM~7872944
> *I got more in the photo album that I need to scan. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

WhatUp AZ :biggrin: For those of you that are not going to CasaGrande there's a little benefit show in Chander this Saturday Thrown by The shop I work at. 








The cross roads are South of Chandler Blvd. on McKlintok.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2007, 07:49 AM~7873818
> *Fuck it new places are cool too.  that's what its about cruising.........driving somewhere, stand around and bullshit with people, then go somewhere else!
> 
> You don't have to sit in one spot all nite long!
> ...



Hahahaha... you and I. K. Rico just mad cause you never made off a bike without training wheels, lol. And cause bitches love the motorcycles! lol.

C'mon Art no need to apologize to me I know you messin around. lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 10 2007, 07:47 AM~7874465
> *Hahahaha... you and I. K. Rico just mad cause you never made off a bike without training wheels, lol. And cause bitches love the motorcycles! lol.
> 
> C'mon Art no need to apologize to me I know you messin around. lol
> *


I like 3-wheelers with the baskets so that I can carry my beer!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2007, 10:54 AM~7874956
> *I like 3-wheelers with the baskets so that I can carry my beer!
> *



i just use my back pack,


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 10 2007, 07:20 AM~7874273
> *WhatUp AZ :biggrin: For those of you that are not going to CasaGrande there's a little benefit show in Chander this Saturday Thrown by The shop I work at.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 10 2007, 08:20 AM~7874273
> *WhatUp AZ :biggrin: For those of you that are not going to CasaGrande there's a little benefit show in Chander this Saturday Thrown by The shop I work at.
> 
> 
> ...


PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY. HOPE THERE IS A GOOD TURN OUT. KEEP PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE 602.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 10 2007, 08:47 AM~7874465
> *Hahahaha... you and I. K. Rico just mad cause you never made off a bike without training wheels, lol. And cause bitches love the motorcycles! lol.
> 
> C'mon Art no need to apologize to me I know you messin around. lol
> *


oh i made it off the bike (quad)... and landed right on my head... that was after it landed on top of me and threw me back in the air... thank god i had a helmet... but fuck that shit, must have been my white side... :biggrin: i'm with you art!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 10 2007, 01:49 PM~7876233
> *oh i made it off the bike (quad)... and landed right on my head... that was after it landed on top of me and threw me back in the air... thank god i had a helmet... but fuck that shit, must have been my white side...  :biggrin: i'm with you art!
> *



Hahahaha... crazy ass... White people are pretty good on bikes bro.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

A very bad friend of mine is looking to get his miles hooked up on his late model truck
Anybody know a guy that knows a guy? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 10 2007, 02:58 PM~7876822
> *A very bad friend of mine is looking to get his miles hooked up on his late model truck
> Anybody know a guy that knows a guy?
> *



Que le fuck? lol...


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>$75 EA

SHEET COST IS 83.29

LIST IS 149

25 PAIRS


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

installed, and you build me a box too? :biggrin:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats good az???


anyone from down on the south side that knew white boy jesse get at me. he died in a car accident on cinco de mayo t-boned by a drunk driver. we called him fuzzy or fuzz nutts some called him jesse, but anyways we are going to have a memorial at his place on central and carson if anyone needs info hit me up.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2007, 09:40 PM~7871975
> *No tengas miedo gato... We can stick you in the trunk...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 10 2007, 06:35 PM~7878530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Let's do thiz ke no


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 10 2007, 09:02 PM~7879881
> *Let's do thiz ke no
> *


you going to casa grande pues?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 10 2007, 10:46 PM~7880644
> *you going to casa grande pues?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

si o no guey? :dunno: everyone is scared of "La Migra" but it's not even an hour from mesa...


----------



## xicanogrease (Sep 9, 2006)

There is also a Rockabilly ( 50's for you fellas that dont know what Rockabilly is) Car Show and Bands on Saturday Hosted by the INVADERS. at Mardi Gras in Scottsdale they are bringing acouple of bands from Cali to play the show. Just leeting the word get out maybe you might want to try something new. Rockabilly Hynas, cool Sleds, Tunes, and HIGH LIFE what more do you want.............DRAPEKINGsPREZ.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 10 2007, 05:02 PM~7877997
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>$75 EA
> 
> SHEET COST IS 83.29
> ...



there going quick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up AZ


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 10 2007, 08:20 AM~7874273
> *WhatUp AZ :biggrin: For those of you that are not going to CasaGrande there's a little benefit show in Chander this Saturday Thrown by The shop I work at.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 11 2007, 02:14 PM~7884359
> *
> *


Are you goin leanord or you goin to casa grande


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 10 2007, 09:29 PM~7879605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

leanord hit me up in the morning if you rollin out to Case Grande!!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xicanogrease_@May 11 2007, 07:40 AM~7882184
> *There is also a Rockabilly ( 50's for you fellas that dont know what Rockabilly is) Car Show and Bands on Saturday Hosted by the INVADERS. at Mardi Gras in Scottsdale they are bringing acouple of bands from Cali to play the show. Just leeting the word get out maybe you might want to try something new.  Rockabilly Hynas, cool Sleds, Tunes, and HIGH LIFE what more do you want.............DRAPEKINGsPREZ.
> *


Is that the Mardi Gras on McDowell and Hayden?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xicanogrease (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep Mardi Gras on Scottsdale and Hayden


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicanogrease_@May 12 2007, 04:11 AM~7887992
> *Yep Mardi Gras on Scottsdale and Hayden
> *


don't they run the same way??


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sup AZ... we want to get sonics going again.. we are gonna throw a cruise starting at the homedepot on 32-36st and thomas can't remember the st and then cruise to sonics on 51st ave and baseline.. we'll be meeting up at 8 the home depot. If anyone wants to cruise  let's get something rolling for saturday nights :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'll be in the middle of sanding my car this evening but i'll meet up at sonics this evening 

jus got bagged in the rear and custom grill paint tomorrow morning


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 10 2007, 08:29 PM~7879605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody take any pics? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 11 2007, 08:53 PM~7886575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: Congrats to Todd...


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2007, 05:49 PM~7890787
> *:0 :biggrin: Congrats to Todd...
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

TO ALL THE REAL HOMIES MOMS ON LAYITLOW...................








HOLLA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2007, 05:36 PM~7890724
> *Anybody take any pics? :dunno:
> *


yeah fool i took pics, gimme an hour or so and i'll try to have them up...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

anybody interested in seeing pics from the 2nd Annual Majestics Casa Grande Picnic... CLICK HERE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 13 2007, 08:08 PM~7896454
> *yeah fool i took pics, gimme an hour or so and i'll try to have them up...
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2007, 10:03 PM~7897354
> *
> *


hey fool did you go to the chandler show?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2007, 05:36 PM~7890724
> *Anybody take any pics? :dunno:
> *


Look in the Shows and sevents forum Under Post all Az Shows


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up AZ'rz!!!!

nice hang out at the Sonic Saturday night!!!! We'll have to do that again soon!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 13 2007, 10:06 PM~7897375
> *hey fool did you go to the chandler show?
> *


:no: Nice pics by the way homie... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 14 2007, 07:43 AM~7898912
> *:no: Nice pics by the way homie...  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha... thanks fool... it was hot as mother fucker out there! :burn: there are no pics from that show in chandler? and what's up with the new LRM is it out yet?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 14 2007, 08:09 AM~7899053
> *ha ha... thanks fool... it was hot as mother fucker out there!  :burn: there are no pics from that show in chandler? and what's up with the new LRM is it out yet?
> *



 Nah it ain't out yet homie...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 14 2007, 09:58 AM~7899361
> *  Nah it ain't  out yet homie...
> *



Sup?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 14 2007, 09:09 AM~7899426
> *Sup?
> *



Qvo wey? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 14 2007, 02:03 PM~7901438
> *Wut up AZ
> *


que onda gato!?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2007, 05:49 PM~7890787
> *:0 :biggrin: Congrats to Todd...
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here we go for this Sunday








There will be a hop it will start at 3:00pm Sharpe.{Chalio the hop starts at 2:00 OK} Prize money to be announced later. And the catigories,will be determaned on who enters.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 06:46 AM~7906857
> *Here we go for this Sunday
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 06:46 AM~7906857
> *Here we go for this Sunday
> 
> There will be a hop it will start at 3:00pm Sharpe.{Chalio the hop starts at 2:00 OK} Prize money to be announced later. And the catigories,will be determaned on who enters.
> *


good lookin' out leonard, i was wondering what happened... cause i haven't heard of many other shows this summer...


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

GO SUNS!!!! F**K DA SPURS! Cant wait for game 5. Hopefully we have the full squad available! Robert Horry is a lil bitch!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 14 2007, 02:30 PM~7901625
> *que onda gato!?
> *


Nada homie aqui nomas looking 4 a job :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 15 2007, 04:36 PM~7910682
> *Nada homie aqui nomas looking 4 a job  :biggrin:
> *


estas conseguiendo otro trabajo o un trabajo nuevo?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Un trabajo nuevo :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 15 2007, 06:32 PM~7911479
> *Un trabajo nuevo  :uh:
> *


porque? que paso con el que tenias?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@May 15 2007, 01:03 PM~7908832
> *GO SUNS!!!! F**K DA SPURS! Cant wait for game 5. Hopefully we have the full squad available! Robert Horry is a lil bitch!
> *



Negative bro... Amare and Diaw are suspended for game 5 and Horry is suspended for 2 games.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 15 2007, 07:39 PM~7912039
> *Negative bro... Amare and Diaw are suspended for game 5 and Horry is suspended for 2 games.
> *


 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gabegonzales1 (May 16, 2007)

Q-VOE GENTE. LIL-LOKOTE here from the east side trece- MESA . Stapley and University area. 
originaly From Nuevo Mexico. Cking out all the info. gracias, looking to start a car club soon. also looking to meet up with vatos in the area that are in a club here in mesa.i am new to AZ. and looking to make some new friends. bueno gente. looking forward to any responces. keep on cruisin, and hittin the juice...
alrato.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabegonzales1_@May 15 2007, 09:17 PM~7912844
> *Q-VOE GENTE. LIL-LOKOTE here from the east side trece- MESA . Stapley and University area.
> originaly From Nuevo Mexico. Cking out all the info. gracias, looking to start a car club soon. also looking to meet up with vatos in the area that are in a club here in mesa.i am new to AZ. and looking to make some new friends. bueno gente. looking forward to any responces. keep on cruisin, and hittin the juice...
> alrato.
> *












que onda guey... i'm the v.p. of Estilow C.C. in Mesa, check out our topic and our site in my signature...


----------



## gabegonzales1 (May 16, 2007)

q vo rico.
que onda. hey thanks for the email reply, ese. i cked out your site looks right on. i will keep in touch with you. rides look good firme. and who knows just might think about ur club as a memeber. i like ur graphic. EST LOW thats firme.
bueno homie. let me know of any thing you vatos are planning on doing. here in the area and may be i could meet up.
alrato


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 15 2007, 09:03 PM~7912737
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 06:46 AM~7906857
> *Here we go for this Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey leonard there's no pics from the show in chandler? how did it go?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 16 2007, 03:29 PM~7918164
> *          :werd:
> *



:nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt :uh:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

AZ Side is dead!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 17 2007, 10:10 AM~7923058
> *AZ Side is dead!
> 
> 
> ...



yup it is :angry:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 17 2007, 09:40 AM~7923275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

PLEASE POST UP PICNICS, CARSHOWS, ETC FROM NOW TILL DEC PLSSS


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@May 17 2007, 01:10 PM~7924719
> *PLEASE POST UP PICNICS, CARSHOWS, ETC FROM NOW TILL DEC PLSSS
> *


hey what's up fool!? everything i know of is here Lowriding Underground - Events...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 17 2007, 08:45 PM~7927706
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7925304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE KNIGHTSTALKER, I'M GLAD YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO WITH YOUR TIME BUT MAKE US LAUGH :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 17 2007, 11:08 PM~7928542
> *PINCHE KNIGHTSTALKER, I'M GLAD YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO WITH YOUR TIME BUT MAKE US LAUGH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ side! :wave:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

Suns better win today...........

:guns: -------- Spurs


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is my latest creation...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

sick uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn that's TIGHT!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Here is my latest creation...
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:wow: ............ :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

NICE! Way to represent the Big AZ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i was just thinking about what it would like if a top was painted like the AZ flag! Hmmmm.......

GO SUNS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:15 AM~7930544
> *Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good albert


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2007, 12:36 PM~7924485
> *FUNNY SHIT :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:15 AM~7930544
> *Here is my latest creation...
> *


 :0 Damn that 61 looks familiar... :biggrin: 


Looks badass homie... :thumbsup: Great work...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

OH SNAP!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 18 2007, 12:53 PM~7931532
> *OH SNAP!
> 
> 
> ...


Hector what u got up for tonight!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 18 2007, 01:59 PM~7931561
> *Hector what u got up for tonight!!
> *



not sure bro... thinking of hittin a bar for a lil.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

THATS GOOD STUFF LIL ESE!!!


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:15 AM~7930544
> *Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME ASS SHIT HOMIE


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

is that the hopper


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 16 2007, 09:02 AM~7915385
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:Yap that the orange 61


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 06:46 AM~7906857
> *Here we go for this Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:15 AM~7930544
> *Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
-----------WHO'S NEXT------------ :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@May 18 2007, 11:31 AM~7930996
> *NICE! Way to represent the Big AZ!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> i was just thinking about what it would like if a top was painted like the AZ flag! Hmmmm.......
> 
> ...


ANY TAKERS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I'M READY TO TAKE IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:56 PM~7934829
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> -----------WHO'S NEXT------------ :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@May 18 2007, 05:24 PM~7932929
> *is that the hopper
> *


YES IT IS. NOW, HE WILL BE THROWING THE BIG BADD AZ IN THE AIR,WHEN IT IS BUMPER CHECKIN. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 19 2007, 08:07 AM~7935963
> *YES IT IS. NOW, HE WILL BE THROWING THE BIG BADD AZ IN THE AIR,WHEN IT IS BUMPER CHECKIN. :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: "don't drop it"....


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 19 2007, 09:11 AM~7935974
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: "don't drop it"....
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@May 18 2007, 06:42 PM~7933342
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Wut up Tim how you been homie are you guys coming out thiz Sunday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:56 PM~7934829
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> -----------WHO'S NEXT------------ :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Qvole hey we need to sumthing on my kochninero righ after find me a job :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

WELL I GOT TO SCANNING THE OLD PICS...........I have a lot more, so if you wanna see them you gotta come look at the photo album. These are from 95-01 but they aren't in any order.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

for AUGIE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

and I believe this is BIG RICH's....R.I.P.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 NICE PICS :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:twak: FOR MAKING IT INTO A HOPPER :tears:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: COME ON EDDIE ''GIVE IT UP'' :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 19 2007, 03:53 PM~7937359
> *WELL I GOT TO SCANNING THE OLD PICS...........I have a lot more, so if you wanna see them you gotta come look at the photo album. These are from 95-01 but they aren't in any order.
> *



:thumbsup: Nice pics homie! I gotta look thru my old boxes for some of the old pics... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 19 2007, 05:36 PM~7937757
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics homie! I gotta look thru my old boxes for some of the old pics...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Did you see Big Ed and Huero in a couple of those pics?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 19 2007, 08:40 PM~7938733
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Did you see Big Ed and Huero in a couple of those pics?
> *



:roflmao: Yeah.. you got a bigger version of that black cutty pic? so i can zoom in clearly?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

no, got another shot of it tho. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 19 2007, 10:30 PM~7939335
> *no, got another shot of it tho. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 19 2007, 05:20 PM~7937697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
----------------PAINT FROM BACK IN THE DAY--------------------


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

HEY WHAT TIME DO THE SUN'S PLAY TODAY ON THERE ROAD TO THE TITLE :biggrin:  LET'S GO SUN'S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@May 18 2007, 11:31 AM~7930996
> *NICE! Way to represent the Big AZ!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> i was just thinking about what it would like if a top was painted like the AZ flag! Hmmmm.......
> 
> ...


LETS GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: LETS GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: LETS GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: MAN NO CHAMPIONSHIPS AGAIN DONT IT HURT MAN HAVING A GOOD YEAR AND STILL NO TITLES MAN THATS THE STORY OF THE PHX SUNS CLOSE BUT NO CIGAR :biggrin: HEY BUT THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR :biggrin: HEY AS A SUNS FAN DONT YOU HATE TO HEAR THAT AFTER THE END OF EVERY SEASON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Only team I'm worried abou is DETROIT!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 06:46 AM~7906857
> *Here we go for this Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+May 19 2007, 04:20 PM~7937697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2007, 11:55 AM~7936578
> *Wut up Tim how you been homie are you guys coming out thiz Sunday
> *



:biggrin: whats up gato we did not make it out this weekend everyone busy.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So I got another ride. I picked up a 05 H2 SUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 08:54 AM~7946864
> *So I got another ride. I picked up a 05 H2 SUT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

where the pics from the peace fest?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 21 2007, 10:24 AM~7946998
> *:uh:
> *



Hahahahaha... Ruben you still don't believe me? lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 10:29 AM~7947553
> *Hahahahaha... Ruben you still don't believe me? lol
> *


Pics :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

'sup AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 21 2007, 01:02 PM~7948159
> *Pics :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@May 21 2007, 08:43 AM~7946804
> *:biggrin:  whats up gato we did not make it out this weekend everyone busy.
> *


Kool bro do you add anything to you ride


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ enything 4 thiz weekend


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7948641
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck bro good luck with the freaking gas


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 21 2007, 02:08 PM~7948704
> *Nice truck bro good luck with the freaking gas
> *



It's not that bad to be honest... not only that but i still roll my bike.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 01:45 PM~7948979
> *It's not that bad to be honest... not only that but i still roll my bike.
> *


come pick me up, and let's go hit 35th ave and McDowell and scoop something up :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7948641
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: 











Miralo que chingon... So now you thing you're all bad and shit? :biggrin: J/K


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 21 2007, 04:10 PM~7949631
> *:0  :wow:
> Miralo que chingon... So now you thing you're all bad and shit? :biggrin: J/K
> *



Hahahahaha... never thought I was bad, I was always told I was, lol. easy, hahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 03:19 PM~7949683
> *Hahahahaha... never thought I was bad, I was always told I was, lol. easy, hahahaha...
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 21 2007, 04:26 PM~7949730
> *:twak: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Friday night I was talking about getting a big body memmer? look what happens, lol. You go out lookin for one thing and bring something else home. :biggrin:

I wish it was like that with the lady, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 21 2007, 04:09 PM~7949624
> *come pick me up, and let's go hit 35th ave and McDowell and scoop something up :biggrin:
> *



What the fuck is on 35th ave and McDowell? lol.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 03:17 PM~7950049
> *What the fuck is on 35th ave and McDowell? lol.
> *


"jack in the crack!"


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

anybody from CG Majestics? need a bit of your help please thanks


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

What's crakin in the Big AZ. I noticed it is Jen's B-day, Happy Birthday :thumbsup: Big ups to all the ridaz in AZ.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fertizona_@May 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7953288
> *anybody from CG Majestics? need a bit of your help please thanks
> *



Hit up homie on here that goes by the name "toons" he's from CG Majestics...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@May 22 2007, 01:14 AM~7953865
> *What's crakin in the Big AZ. I noticed it is Jen's B-day, Happy Birthday  :thumbsup: Big ups to all the ridaz in AZ.
> *



Really? I thought her B-day was tomorrow... Happy Birthday Jen :wave: :biggrin:


and if it's tomorrow, Happy EARLY Birthday :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Happy b-day Jen.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 22 2007, 08:18 AM~7954762
> *!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: look at lendo in a thong gettin money j/k HAPPY B- DAY JEN


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

happy birthday jen


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy B-day jen where is goin to be the party at let me know I'm always down for sum coronas


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602+May 22 2007, 01:14 AM~7953865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody!!! :biggrin: I'm gettin younger by the minute!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2007, 05:46 PM~7958003
> *Thanks everybody!!! :biggrin: I'm gettin younger by the minute!!
> *



Who told you that lie? :biggrin: J/P


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 22 2007, 04:50 PM~7958028
> *Who told you that lie?  :biggrin:  J/P
> *


I'm only 25 (again)!! LOL


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2007, 04:57 PM~7958071
> *I'm only 25 (again)!!  LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

u guys still updating the site?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+May 22 2007, 04:50 PM~7958028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CANDYRED85 (May 23, 2007)

yo what up everyone im new hwere i got a candy apple red 85 grand prix sitting on some 13" 7's


----------



## CANDYRED85 (May 23, 2007)

it also has 2 pumps 6 batts and 10 switches i dont know how to post pics


----------



## CANDYRED85 (May 23, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 22 2007, 07:29 PM~7958976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 22 2007, 08:18 AM~7954762
> *!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 22 2007, 07:29 PM~7958976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2007, 04:46 PM~7958003
> *Thanks everybody!!! :biggrin: I'm gettin younger by the minute!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody got an unlocked Sprint phone they wanna get rid of??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 23 2007, 11:18 AM~7962704
> *Anybody got an unlocked Sprint phone they wanna get rid of??
> *


Negative ghost rider the pattern is full.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 23 2007, 12:51 PM~7963756
> *Negative ghost rider the pattern is full.
> *



:loco:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 23 2007, 02:28 PM~7964043
> *:loco:
> *



Never seen top gun? :nosad:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

My daughter is Graduating tonight, I'm so happy......... I'm just telling everyone that will listen...............


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 23 2007, 04:58 PM~7965232
> *My daughter is Graduating tonight, I'm so happy......... I'm just telling everyone that will listen...............
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+May 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7964077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 23 2007, 03:58 PM~7965232
> *My daughter is Graduating tonight, I'm so happy......... I'm just telling everyone that will listen...............
> *



CONGRATULATIONS DOGG........... MY SON GRADUATED TOO, FROM KINDERGARDEN :biggrin: DOES THAT COUNT? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 22 2007, 12:32 PM~7956296
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN FROM ME AND MY FAMILY AND THANKS CORINA FOR POSTING THE PICTURE I SENT YOU FOR JEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7948641
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NEED WHEELS FOR THAT BAD BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 21 2007, 04:17 PM~7950049
> *What the fuck is on 35th ave and McDowell? lol.
> *


*HOES*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2007, 06:32 PM~7966072
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN FROM ME AND MY FAMILY AND THANKS CORINA FOR POSTING THE PICTURE I SENT YOU FOR JEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ben & Family!!! :biggrin: 

& Thanks Corina!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2007, 06:32 PM~7966072
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN FROM ME AND MY FAMILY AND THANKS CORINA FOR POSTING THE PICTURE I SENT YOU FOR JEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ben & Family!!! :biggrin: 

& Thanks Corina!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

HAPPY B-DAY JEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2007, 07:40 PM~7966126
> *NEED WHEELS FOR THAT BAD BOY :biggrin:
> *



As a matter of fact I will pretty soon, hehehehehe...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2007, 06:43 PM~7966153
> *HOES
> *


 **Ding Ding Ding**:biggrin: .....LOL I'm from Detroit and already found that out! We gotta hang out sometime Ben :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7971132
> ***Ding Ding Ding**:biggrin: .....LOL I'm from Detroit and already found that out! We gotta hang out sometime Ben :thumbsup:
> *



Hahahahaha... crazy ass. What are these bitches migrating? I thought they were all on Van Buren, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 24 2007, 05:33 PM~7972352
> *:yes: :yes:
> *



hahahahaha...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 22 2007, 09:30 PM~7959999
> *LOOKS NICE HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 23 2007, 03:58 PM~7965232
> *My daughter is Graduating tonight, I'm so happy......... I'm just telling everyone that will listen...............
> *


congratulations Stan, now you can kick her out and tell her to get a J.O.B. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 24 2007, 07:08 PM~7973315
> *congratulations Stan, now you can kick her out and tell her to get a J.O.B. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anybody want to buy a 74 impala


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Anything going down in AZ this weekend???? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 24 2007, 07:31 PM~7973479
> *Anybody want to buy a 74 impala
> *


Got any pics??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hope everyone has a good Memorial Day weekend... :biggrin: 

To all my homies, be safe... don't drink and drive.... :nono:



To all others... go ahead :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 25 2007, 04:37 PM~7979098
> *don't drink and drive.... :nono:*


Cause you might spill your beer!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 25 2007, 04:14 PM~7979286
> *Cause you might spill your beer!
> *



EXACTLY! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good luck to TEAM AZ!!! Frank's Hydraulics & the Street Life crew are heading up North to Portland to serve em up AZ style! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7979537
> *Good luck to TEAM AZ!!!  Frank's Hydraulics & the Street Life crew are heading up North to Portland to serve em up AZ style!  Good luck and be safe!
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7979537
> *Good luck to TEAM AZ!!!  Frank's Hydraulics & the Street Life crew are heading up North to Portland to serve em up AZ style!  Good luck and be safe!
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO OUR 27TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION,WITH LIVE MUSIC FROM POWERDRIVE. TICKETS ARE 15.00 AND THERE ARE 12 SEATS PER TABLE. VIP TABLES ARE ALSO AVAILABLE. FOR TICKETS,CONTACT INFO IS ON THE FLYER.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+May 24 2007, 08:31 AM~7969357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I USUALLY KEEP MY HOES ON THE MOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any cruising goin on i got that fresh paint


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 24 2007, 07:08 PM~7973315
> *congratulations Stan, now you can kick her out and tell her to get a J.O.B. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha yeah Ive been saying forever' When she turns 18 shes out, im gonna change the locks" but that didnt happen


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Kicking it at Sonic tonight :wave:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 26 2007, 06:50 PM~7985203
> *Kicking it at Sonic tonight  :wave:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD LETS ROLL


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 26 2007, 10:17 AM~7982713
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO OUR 27TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION,WITH LIVE MUSIC FROM POWERDRIVE. TICKETS ARE 15.00 AND THERE ARE 12 SEATS PER TABLE. VIP TABLES ARE ALSO AVAILABLE. FOR TICKETS,CONTACT INFO IS ON THE FLYER.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 27 yrs.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 26 2007, 06:50 PM~7985203
> *Kicking it at Sonic tonight  :wave:
> *


A what time bro hit me up you got my # I want to take my kochinero for a cruz I still no have tax sumone stold them but lo voy a manejar without tax


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2007, 01:42 PM~7988287
> *A what time bro hit me up you got my # I want to take my kochinero for a cruz I still no have tax sumone stold them but lo voy a manejar without tax
> *


Sonic was last night.. but i'll hit you up tonight.. we'll probably be at Long Wongs tonight..  Your gangsta driving it like that.. lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Good cruise this evening 

from the east side to the west 35 mph down university and baseline

Josh got juiced and i got my base coat done 

Bunny's house had about 9 lows layin around

stopped at the car wash couple more rides




also sat night at sonics was a good turnout 

takin pictures tomorrow


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 28 2007, 12:29 AM~7991087
> *Good cruise this evening
> 
> from the east side to the west 35 mph down university and baseline
> ...


i knew it was you! i saw you on central and i was gonna turn on broadway about an hour ago! i went home really quick and went back out there :biggrin: monte looking clean


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 28 2007, 12:17 AM~7991175
> *i knew it was you! i saw you on central and i was gonna turn on broadway about an hour ago! i went home really quick and went back out there  :biggrin:  monte looking clean
> *


What's up........? you guys posted the Sonic thing too late.....I missed it....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 26 2007, 11:10 AM~7983556
> *any cruising goin on      i got that fresh paint
> *


post pics......


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Let's do thiz enywhere I'm down


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 26 2007, 09:17 AM~7982713
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO OUR 27TH ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION,WITH LIVE MUSIC FROM POWERDRIVE. TICKETS ARE 15.00 AND THERE ARE 12 SEATS PER TABLE. VIP TABLES ARE ALSO AVAILABLE. FOR TICKETS,CONTACT INFO IS ON THE FLYER.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 28 2007, 03:43 PM~7994171
> *What's up........?    you guys posted the Sonic thing too late.....I missed it....
> *


my bad homie.. we'll be out next saturday again though.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:





GOOD MORNING AZ :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Somone mentioned awhile back wher I may be able to rent a trailor. Any equipment rental places that rent trailors so I can tow my car?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

U-HAUL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8000242
> *U-HAUL
> *


yea that's my last option....those trailers are just so damn small for my big ass car going all the way to San Diego


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah you're probably right... look in the phone book...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wanted to post pics of our new plaques that you will be seeing on a calle near you... it took a while but it was worth the wait...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking Arizona nice placas stilow


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

ITS FUCKIN HOT 
THE 3 MONTHS ARE GONA BE HELL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMOKINATOKE_@May 29 2007, 07:59 PM~8003717
> *ITS FUCKIN HOT
> THE 3 MONTHS ARE GONA BE HELL
> *


aww it aint so bad


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 29 2007, 10:31 PM~8005260
> *aww it aint so bad
> *


so far...... :burn:.........


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn! I need a side door molding for a 70' impala! A 69' molding will work too, anybody know where I can get one???    :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8008031
> *so far...... :burn:.........
> *


niccuh like me will NOT be going outside.........EVER lol Last thing I need is a gotdamn tan :nosad:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what uppers AZ


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 29 2007, 11:31 PM~8005260
> *aww it aint so bad
> *


HOMIE I DONT KNOW ABOUT U BUT I WORK OUTSIDE IN THE SUN ALL DAY THE BACK OF MY NECK IS BLACK IT DONT EVEN FEEL LIKE SKIN


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMOKINATOKE_@May 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8009511
> *HOMIE I DONT KNOW ABOUT U BUT I WORK OUTSIDE IN THE SUN ALL DAY THE BACK OF MY NECK IS BLACK IT DONT EVEN FEEL LIKE SKIN
> *


maw mayne I sit in a cubicle all day but I went to my car to grab my ipod so I feel your pain.....lol 
J/k......honestly though, where I'm from, when it's like 85 degrees and 90% humitidy, it's absolutely unbearable


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

FUCK NO WHERE IM AT ITS ATLEATS 100 AND DRY AS FUCK ITS COOL THO JUST 2 MORE MONTHS OF THIS SHIT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMOKINATOKE_@May 30 2007, 04:22 PM~8010049
> *FUCK NO WHERE IM AT ITS ATLEATS 100 AND DRY AS FUCK ITS COOL THO JUST 2 MORE MONTHS OF THIS SHIT
> *


 Those humid months are the worst every year.........


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

SIMON EVERY YEAR JUNE JULY AND AGAUST IS THE SAME FUCKING HEAT T THE KIND THAT UR NICE AND COOL AT R PAD WALK OUT AND BEFORE U STEP U FEEL THE HEAT IN UR FACE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMOKINATOKE_@May 30 2007, 04:42 PM~8010193
> *SIMON EVERY YEAR JUNE JULY AND AGAUST IS THE SAME FUCKING HEAT T THE KIND THAT UR NICE AND COOL AT R PAD WALK OUT AND BEFORE U STEP U FEEL THE HEAT IN UR FACE
> *


Like a blowdryer. :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2007, 02:41 PM~8009321
> *niccuh like me will NOT be going outside.........EVER lol Last thing I need is a gotdamn tan :nosad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 30 2007, 02:05 PM~8009050
> *Damn! I need a side door molding for a 70' impala! A 69' molding will work too, anybody know where I can get one???       :angry:
> *


ANYONE KNOW?? I need one before friday


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

impala bob's don't have 'em?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 30 2007, 02:05 PM~8009050
> *Damn! I need a side door molding for a 70' impala! A 69' molding will work too, anybody know where I can get one???       :angry:
> *


The only way your going to find one is off another car. Nobody makes them right now.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 31 2007, 07:44 AM~8014079
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 31 2007, 07:35 AM~8014033
> *The only way your going to find one is off another car. Nobody makes them right now.
> *


what's up leonard 

que onda gato!? did you get my message?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 31 2007, 07:50 AM~8014105
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :loco: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 31 2007, 07:50 AM~8014112
> *what's up leonard
> 
> que onda gato!? did you get my message?
> *


What up riko yes I did bro I have a new job I dnt know if I'm goiin to work I let you know sat


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 31 2007, 07:52 AM~8014121
> *:twak:  :loco:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 31 2007, 06:35 AM~8014033
> *The only way your going to find one is off another car. Nobody makes them right now.
> *


 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 31 2007, 07:35 AM~8014033
> *The only way your going to find one is off another car. Nobody makes them right now.
> *


What up leanord did you find out about my placas for my pumps


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

It's dead in here!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I know freakig death we need to do sumthing party at insidious 2nite who is coming :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 31 2007, 11:07 AM~8014998
> *I know freakig death we need to do sumthing party at insidious 2nite who is coming  :uh:  :uh:
> *



hahahahaha... what the shit did you just say? I understand party! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 31 2007, 10:27 AM~8015166
> *hahahahaha... what the shit did you just say? I understand party!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 31 2007, 11:35 AM~8015212
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



No te enojes guey... puro pedo.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 31 2007, 10:07 AM~8014998
> *I know freakig death we need to do sumthing party at insidious 2nite who is coming  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Naww he got a hummer now..........so now he don't know nobody no more :angry:  



Rueban..........what's crackin homie. When u coming back up this way.....we miss you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 31 2007, 11:33 AM~8015518
> *Naww he got a hummer now..........so now he don't know nobody no more :angry:
> Rueban..........what's crackin homie. When u coming back up this way.....we miss you!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 He forgot the little people huh? :nosad:




:biggrin: Soon homie... Gotta get my $$$ up... Vegas is coming up soon... Gotta go support my FAMILY...


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

How is everyone...just wanted to stop by and show sum az luv...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 31 2007, 11:33 AM~8015518
> *Naww he got a hummer now..........so now he don't know nobody no more :angry:
> Rueban..........what's crackin homie. When u coming back up this way.....we miss you!! :biggrin:
> *


  
Hahaha 

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@May 31 2007, 12:08 PM~8015747
> *How is everyone...just wanted to stop by and show sum az luv...
> *


Whatz cracking


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 31 2007, 12:33 PM~8015518
> *Naww he got a hummer now..........so now he don't know nobody no more :angry:
> Rueban..........what's crackin homie. When u coming back up this way.....we miss you!! :biggrin:
> *



Aint even like that? lol... I'm still rollin my bike! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 31 2007, 03:01 PM~8017184
> *Aint even like that? lol... I'm still rollin my bike!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 31 2007, 03:01 PM~8017184
> *Aint even like that? lol... I'm still rollin my bike!  :biggrin:
> *


I don't blame you,,,,,,,,,cuz it would cost about $6 bucks just to start that puppy up :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn why has it been so slow in here the past few weeks!? let's bring this mother fucker back from the dead, for real!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Who's got cheap car insurance? Post up what you got and how much?
I was qouted 133.00/month for an 06' Dodge Ram, but I got a few tickets (back in MI anyway). Does that sound high. I haven'g gotten any other quotes besides this one from State Farm


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 1 2007, 08:36 AM~8022235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jun 1 2007, 09:18 AM~8022542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no llores ruben!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I pay 115 for a 93 fleetwood and 140 for a 96 town car my 05 altima 135. And 210 for 2000 escalade


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 1 2007, 09:27 AM~8022621
> * :uh: no llores ruben!
> *



:no: No lloro wey... nomas me acuerdo... :werd:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 1 2007, 10:05 AM~8022895
> *I pay 115 for a 93 fleetwood and 140 for a 96 town car my 05 altima 135. And 210 for 2000 escalade
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin: :nicoderm:  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 1 2007, 09:18 AM~8022542
> *Who's got cheap car insurance? Post up what you got and how much?
> I was qouted 133.00/month for an 06' Dodge Ram, but I got a few tickets (back in MI anyway). Does that sound high. I haven'g gotten any other quotes besides this one from State Farm
> *



I got State Farm on my bike & its $16.00 a Month :biggrin: 

On my 94 BigBody I use to have http://www.hillusher.com/ & it was like $320 every 3 months for Full Coverage


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jun 1 2007, 03:01 PM~8024611
> *uffin:  :nicoderm:    :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Crackin AZ!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enything 4 2nite


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabegonzales1 (May 16, 2007)

QUE ONDA 602-480.520
and ony other i might have missed/ sending much love to the lowride community. 
keep on hittin the juice and showing some brown pride in ur ranfla. ora..
alrato..
lil-lokote


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Sonics tonight my car is ghetto but i'll be out 



i know some will be in san deigo


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

WHAT TIME IS SONIC TONITE???????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 2 2007, 11:28 AM~8028538
> *Sonics tonight        my car is ghetto but i'll be out
> i know some will be in san deigo
> *


Hell yea what time please post mexikan time if you say 6 that mean 8 so let me know I'm always down 4 a cruz and a kick back
:cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 2 2007, 11:28 AM~8028538
> *Sonics tonight        my car is ghetto but i'll be out
> i know some will be in san deigo
> *


Hahaha you say your car is ghetto is becouse you haven't see my kochinero


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Jun 2 2007, 11:28 AM~8028538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would guess about 8..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i live two streets down i'll be there any time 

what about a caravan why can't we roll that way?


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

DOES ANYONE WHO HAS A FRONT BUMPER FOR A 87 MONTE LS I NEED ONE BAD AND IT TOO HOT FOR THE JUNK YARD :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 2 2007, 03:28 PM~8029302
> *i would guess about 8..
> *


What up bro let me know where in the SS are you guys are getting 2geter a what time


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I'll be there tonight


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 2 2007, 06:41 PM~8030067
> *I'll be there tonight
> *


Kool bro I be there 2


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 2 2007, 06:41 PM~8030067
> *I'll be there tonight
> *


stop by and pick me up.............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 3 2007, 12:24 AM~8031545
> *stop by and pick me up.............
> *


shoulda said something earlier, already been there and i'm home now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm home now too 

great night again


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 3 2007, 12:29 AM~8031562
> *i'm home now too
> 
> great night again
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 3 2007, 12:29 AM~8031562
> *i'm home now too
> 
> great night again
> *


TTT homie nice Monte was kool last nite kick it at the carwash then sonic


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anything goin on tonight?

one last cruise for the weekend


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kick back at long Wong ke no or the car wash


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool i'll be out tonight 

most updated pic status of my monte 






Thank you for takin pics Impala 62 ss slowlane


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Its all good homie.. the monte is looking clean.. this 57 is clean to


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2007, 12:18 PM~8033078
> *Kick back at long Wong ke no or the car wash
> *


yup tonight bro


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2007, 12:18 PM~8033078
> *Kick back at long Wong ke no or the car wash
> *


Is there a few Long Wong's across Phoenix, if so which one.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 3 2007, 04:59 PM~8034286
> *Is there a few Long Wong's across Phoenix, if so which one.
> *


Hahaha yep central & baseline every Sunday homie


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2007, 05:31 PM~8034462
> *Hahaha yep central & baseline every Sunday homie
> *


Thanks...........


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HELL YA I'LL BE OUT THERE IF ANY CAR'S WANNA NOSE UP BE THERE TONIGHT WE HAVE A COUPLE OF HOPPER'S OUT SO IF YOUR HOPPING BRING IT ! WE WERE WAITING FOR A CERTAIN GROUP OF PEOPLE TO GET BACK TO US BUT :dunno: "IT'S SUNDAY " I GUESS EVERY ONE IS AT CHURCH. :angel:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm off to North Carolina for the week! Everybody be safe and no hopping without me!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 3 2007, 09:34 PM~8036160
> *I'm off to North Carolina for the week!  Everybody be safe and no hopping without me!!!
> *


YOU BE SAFE :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just got back from long Wongs was tigh every sunday getting better and better come on AZ needs to wake up


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 3 2007, 09:34 PM~8036160
> *I'm off to North Carolina for the week!  Everybody be safe and no hopping without me!!!
> *


no toe to toe but there was a badass hopper out!

good to also see Imperials is still out on the streets and not in the installl bays


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 3 2007, 10:42 PM~8036497
> *no toe to toe but there was a badass hopper out!
> 
> good to also see Imperials is still out on the streets and not in the installl bays
> *


HELL YEAH LOOKING CLEAN!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 4 2007, 08:42 AM~8037943
> *TTT
> *


for AZ :biggrin:


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

hey guys what's a good chrome shop in az?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> hey guys what's a good chrome shop in az?
> [/b]


x2 (and gold too) i need some work done too... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> hey guys what's a good chrome shop in az?
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 4 2007, 10:04 AM~8038794
> *x2 (and gold too) i need some work done too... :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jun 5 2007, 06:23 AM~8044224
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Buenos diAZ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 5 2007, 08:41 AM~8044817
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's crackin AZ...........had a good time in San Diego! First time in Cali!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 5 2007, 10:01 AM~8045314
> *What's crackin AZ...........had a good time in San Diego! First time in Cali!!!
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 5 2007, 11:01 AM~8045314
> *What's crackin AZ...........had a good time in San Diego! First time in Cali!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Jun 5 2007, 06:23 AM~8044224
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:around:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

WHAT UP KIMO ?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone want any monte rocker trim 

i have all the pieces and the mounts

jus lookin for a trade


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

I GOT THESE TWO 15S FOR SALE ANYBODY INTERETED HIT ME UP


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

pens door, looks in, hears crickets, steps back, closes door: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8053023
> *pens door, looks in, hears crickets, steps back, closes door:  :biggrin:
> *


Ke guey :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 6 2007, 10:03 AM~8053023
> *pens door, looks in, hears crickets, steps back, closes door:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! thats what I do everytime I drop into this AZ side!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 6 2007, 01:49 PM~8053711
> *LOL!  thats what I do everytime I drop into this AZ side!
> *



I'm telling you ART, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 01:52 PM~8054159
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

'My 64' by Mike Jones! Video is HOT!

http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?artist=1233737&vid=150496


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2007, 01:58 PM~8054202
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 04:00 PM~8054614
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jun 6 2007, 02:46 PM~8054536
> *'My 64' by Mike Jones! Video is HOT!
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?artist=1233737&vid=150496
> ...


song was tight!
Shoulda been a 64 in stead of a 63, but tight nontheless!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

^^^^^^DONT MATTER THE WHITE KIDS IN THE SUBURBS THINK ALL 60S IMPALAS ARE 64S


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jun 6 2007, 02:46 PM~8054536
> *'My 64' by Mike Jones! Video is HOT!
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?artist=1233737&vid=150496
> ...


All the ROLLERZ look good in that video!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 6 2007, 03:48 PM~8054972
> *^^^^^^DONT MATTER THE WHITE KIDS IN THE SUBURBS THINK ALL 60S IMPALAS ARE 64S
> *


Shit all the mexican kids in the hood think all 60's imps are 64s :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

SO WHAT U GOT AGAINST MEXICANS


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 04:13 PM~8055128
> *Shit all the mexican kids in the hood think all 60's imps are 64s :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


not in my town


----------



## el fred (Nov 22, 2006)

i'm looking to buy a clean ass monte in ariza. i live in southeastern az. i'm looking for a 78 to 87. i got cash on hand and ready to buy. call fred at 928 651 4365 anytime.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 6 2007, 04:17 PM~8055146
> *SO WHAT U GOT AGAINST MEXICANS
> *


SO WHAT U GOT AGAINST WHITE FOLKS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 6 2007, 04:20 PM~8055163
> *not in my town
> *


iN MY NEIGHBORHOOD THEY SURE DO :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jun 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8054536
> *'My 64' by Mike Jones! Video is HOT!
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?artist=1233737&vid=150496
> ...



"WHO?"


hahahahaha... I just had to do it, lol. foreal that fool was gon for a while... when they whould say his name I was like "WHO"


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 05:27 PM~8055212
> *SO WHAT U GOT AGAINST WHITE FOLKS
> *



i don't have anything against anybody... I hate everybody equally.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 04:29 PM~8055217
> *iN MY NEIGHBORHOOD THEY SURE DO :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 03:51 PM~8055348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF! when are you putting our your next vid?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 









oops....June 10th......there it is. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 6 2007, 04:17 PM~8055484
> *WTF!  when are you putting our your next vid??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> oops....June 10th......there it is. :biggrin:
> *


OH MAN I SUCK AT MAKING DVDS, PROBABLY GONNA BE A FEW WEEKS LATE  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 05:39 PM~8055603
> *OH MAN I SUCK AT MAKING DVDS, PROBABLY GONNA BE A FEW WEEKS LATE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 05:51 PM~8055348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man fuck chubbs! Lol. That's my dawg, that fool was at my crib like 4 weeks ago. Yo chubbs if you reads this next time you come down bring some more money so you can stock my fridge biatch! Hahahahahaha


----------



## KEEPING IT REAL (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jun 6 2007, 04:13 PM~8055128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 05:39 PM~8055603
> *OH MAN I SUCK AT MAKING DVDS, PROBABLY GONNA BE A FEW WEEKS LATE   :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 07:04 PM~8056060
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sup fred? :wave:
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CHUBBS, that fools Extreeme! :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 05:27 PM~8055212
> *SO WHAT U GOT AGAINST WHITE FOLKS
> *


nothing but isnt that music mostly for them


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 6 2007, 08:03 PM~8056475
> *nothing but isnt that music mostly for them
> *


Yes, definetly for them. That's got to be it.


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

FORGET IT


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 6 2007, 08:50 PM~8056865
> *FORGET IT
> *


Good idea!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 09:42 PM~8057250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE HELL YOU LAUGHING AT?????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8057266
> *WHAT THE HELL YOU LAUGHING AT?????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You picking on the newbie... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8057270
> *You picking on the newbie...  :biggrin:
> *


AM NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 09:45 PM~8057276
> *AM NOT!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

G'morning AZ!! I can put this on cuz I'm going to work late today.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 7 2007, 07:32 AM~8058708
> *G'morning AZ!! I can put this on cuz I'm going to work late today.
> *


slacker!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 6 2007, 04:39 PM~8055603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bueno? Fuck it's dead in here again. pen's door walks out mumbling obscenities:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 6 2007, 09:45 PM~8057276
> *AM NOT!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: Play nice Fred..............


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 7 2007, 09:53 AM~8059095
> *:yes:  :yes: Play nice Fred..............
> *



I'll be kickin it with the Ruff Ryders tonight...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 7 2007, 08:27 AM~8058971
> *Bueno? Fuck it's dead in here again. pen's door walks out mumbling obscenities:
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

........it's been a tough morning.................I need a C O R O N A.......


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8060861
> *........it's been a tough morning.................I need a C O R O N A.......
> *



X2 :werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 7 2007, 01:54 PM~8060861
> *........it's been a tough morning.................I need a C O R O N A.......
> *



I need a MICHELADA!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

i need a cawama and a toke :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8060861
> *........it's been a tough morning.................I need a C O R O N A.......
> *


:wow: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 7 2007, 01:16 PM~8060997
> *I need a MICHELADA!
> *



with some of this... :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 7 2007, 03:25 PM~8061410
> *with some of this... :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I already have that made at the house huh, jajajajaja... ceviche de camaron y ceviche del pescado. All I need is the clamato to make my micheladas! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 7 2007, 02:35 PM~8061493
> *Good thing I already have that made at the house huh, jajajajaja... ceviche de camaron y ceviche del pescado. All I need is the clamato to make my micheladas!  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: 



Damn I'm hungry now...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8061540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 7 2007, 03:45 PM~8061556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahahahaha... :biggrin:

how you say "great" in chinese... fakinsoopa


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 7 2007, 01:24 PM~8061403
> *:wow: :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: now I'm thirsty........ :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 7 2007, 07:34 AM~8058716
> *slacker!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt........... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm online at work ha ha ha whats up people


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 8 2007, 12:04 PM~8067189
> *i'm online at work ha ha ha      whats up people
> *


Get to work then....................j/k.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 8 2007, 01:54 PM~8067486
> *Get to work then....................j/k.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:werd: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME!!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit I'm at work hung over like a muthfucka still... drank till about 4 in the morning for no reason. Good thing I got an hour and a half to go... I'm gonna head to the pad jump in the H duece and head to a mariscos place for a 7 mares and a few michelada's.


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

^DANM 3 DAYS AGO I WENT TO WORK WITHOUT EVEN SLEEPING I JUST CAME HOME AT 3 AM 330 AM LEFT TO WORK AND IT WAS THE HOTEST DAY OF THE WEEK SO TRUST ME HOMIE I FEEL U


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 8 2007, 01:54 PM~8067486
> *Get to work then....................j/k.
> *


my boss took off early so i can slack it's friday only people comming in are kidds with there paychecks

2 more hours till margratiaville


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 8 2007, 04:54 PM~8068102
> *^DANM 3 DAYS AGO I WENT TO WORK WITHOUT EVEN SLEEPING I JUST CAME HOME AT 3 AM 330 AM LEFT TO WORK AND IT WAS THE HOTEST DAY OF THE WEEK SO TRUST ME HOMIE I FEEL U
> *



I work in a office with ac, lol. but the ride home is gonna be a bitch!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ANYBODY GOING TO THAT OLD SCHOOL CONCERT TOMARROW NIGHT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jun 8 2007, 04:40 PM~8068380
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THAT OLD SCHOOL CONCERT TOMARROW NIGHT
> *


I want to, still thiking about it


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jun 8 2007, 04:40 PM~8068380
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THAT OLD SCHOOL CONCERT TOMARROW NIGHT
> *


 any details i have not heard about it ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 8 2007, 04:43 PM~8068399
> *I want to, still thiking about it
> *



:dunno: Who's playing?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M BACK SUCKA'S!!!! BTW....North Carolina is beautiful, but the people were wacked out!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 8 2007, 06:25 PM~8068847
> *I'M BACK SUCKA'S!!!!    BTW....North Carolina is beautiful, but the people were wacked out!!!
> *



:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 8 2007, 05:43 PM~8068687
> *:dunno:  Who's playing?
> *


old school groups like expose,trinere,stevie b, sugarhill gang, and more


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 8 2007, 07:03 PM~8069033
> *old school groups like expose,trinere,stevie b, sugarhill gang, and more
> *



Orale..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 8 2007, 01:04 PM~8067189
> *i'm online at work ha ha ha      whats up people
> *


get to work Joey, before Adam catches you and tells Rick to make himself look good.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 8 2007, 06:25 PM~8068847
> *I'M BACK SUCKA'S!!!!    BTW....North Carolina is beautiful, but the people were wacked out!!!
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8069033
> *old school groups like expose,trinere,stevie b, sugarhill gang, and more
> *



Hahahahaha... Made it sound like the commercial and shit, even threw in the "and more" lol


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 8 2007, 05:25 PM~8068847
> *I'M BACK SUCKA'S!!!!    BTW....North Carolina is beautiful, but the people were wacked out!!!
> *


Whats up Jennifer!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up

everyone comming out this evening


hope to see PHX riderz out



> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 8 2007, 07:35 PM~8069177
> *get to work Joey, before Adam catches you and tells Rick to make himself look good.
> *


He ain't got nothin on me i run this warehouse 

shit he called last night about 1am getting me to wrk today


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 9 2007, 12:03 PM~8072088
> *what up
> 
> everyone comming out this evening
> ...


:scrutinize: adam > :twak: < joey lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

ANDO VIEN CRUDO


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 9 2007, 12:35 PM~8072213
> *ANDO VIEN CRUDO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :no:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 




















:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

ttt :biggrin: 
we were getting buried


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jun 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8076422
> * L.A. against ARIZONA, L.A. on there way..pics
> 
> 
> ...


what with this az


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:dunno: L.A.'s coming to AZ for sumthin


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 10 2007, 12:25 PM~8076641
> *:dunno: L.A.'s coming to AZ for sumthin
> *



Probably to get served like usual... :0 


:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

by who when and where is this going on :cheesy:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 9 2007, 04:38 PM~8072895
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the family van or what homie :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

it's the soccer mom from the projects :roflmao: 

Probably to get served like usual... shocked.gif


biggrin.gif werd.gif :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 10 2007, 12:40 PM~8076713
> *is that the family van or what homie :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: Not mine.. I ain't from wisconsin... 

Just seen that shit outside of red lobster and thought it was funny... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 10 2007, 12:47 PM~8076741
> *it's the soccer mom from the projects :roflmao:
> 
> Probably to get served like usual... shocked.gif
> ...


and from wisconsin... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

"WHAT'Z CRACKIN AZSIDE"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8077551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Where is the hope at if there is going to be one.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

"Go Team AZ" good luck at the hop guys............


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 8 2007, 08:23 PM~8069441
> *Hahahahaha... Made it sound like the commercial and shit, even threw in the "and more" lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 10 2007, 05:56 PM~8078105
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 So how was it?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 10 2007, 12:37 PM~8076701
> *by who when and where is this going on  :cheesy:
> *


it was at frank's yesterday afternoon i got pics and videos so don't worry i'll have them posted by tomorrow...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8076696
> *Probably to get served like usual...  :0
> :biggrin: :werd:
> *


ALL I GOT TO SAY WE HAD FUN OUT THERE GOOD HOPPERS WERE IN THE HOUSE GOOD COMPETITON


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So last night my daughter is having trouble sleeping and it's about 1:30 a.m. about 15 min. later our dog starts barking (7 month old pitbull)... so the lady asks "why's chico barking" and I respond "I dunno". so we fall asleep from one minute to the other... then I hear a a faint bark again as I start falling deep asleep... then out of no where my daughter runs into our room screaming, crying, and hollering "there's someone trying to get into my room". So the lady immediately gets up and panics as well and starts crying and yelling... I get up and grab the lady by the head and push her and my daughter to the floor cause it's dark and I don't wanna hit one of them in case I have to swing. So I turn on the light and run and get my gun from the pantry (P22 laser sight) unlock and load it... and clear the rooms of the house incase someone actually got in. I then proceed to call the 911 and tell them the situation. 
I stay on the phone with dispatch as they send a unit over cause I let them know that I did have a gun and to let me know when they got outside so I can put the gun away. Officer gets there and me and him go in the back yard and proceed to look over the property... we can hear the rest of the nieghborhood dogs barking now. We clear the outside of the house and when we get to the front and by that time we have 2 more units out front... we get to talking about what happened and they let me know that they will be patroling the area.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

at the shop yesterday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED+Jun 11 2007, 08:42 AM~8081581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 11 2007, 09:15 AM~8081710
> *So last night my daughter is having trouble sleeping and it's about 1:30 a.m. about 15 min. later our dog starts barking (7 month old pitbull)... so the lady asks "why's chico barking" and I respond "I dunno". so we fall asleep from one minute to the other... then I hear a a faint bark again as I start falling deep asleep... then out of no where my daughter runs into our room screaming, crying, and hollering "there's someone trying to get into my room". So the lady immediately gets up and panics as well and starts crying and yelling... I get up and grab the lady by the head and push her and my daughter to the floor cause it's dark and I don't wanna hit one of them in case I have to swing. So I turn on the light and run and get my gun from the pantry (P22 laser sight) unlock and load it... and clear the rooms of the house incase someone actually got in. I then proceed to call the 911 and tell them the situation.
> I stay on the phone with dispatch as they send a unit over cause I let them know that I did have a gun and to let me know when they got outside so I can put the gun away. Officer gets there and me and him go in the back yard and proceed to look over the property... we can hear the rest of the nieghborhood dogs barking now. We clear the outside of the house and when we get to the front and by that time we have 2 more units out front... we get to talking about what happened and they let me know that they will be patroling the area.
> *


So what happened homie? Did they actually break in or what? :guns:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8082477
> *So what happened homie? Did they actually break in or what?  :guns:
> *


Nah ruben the person or persons must have ran. My daughter said that she heard someone outside her window trying to get in. Gives me a reason to buy a new toy... I'm gonna go out today and buy a shot gun and some slugs. There is no doubt in my mind that she's just heard the dog either cause she was shaking with fear, my lil girl didn't crash out till like 4 in the morning. I went to sleep for 3 hours went to work to finish a project and came home.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:00 PM~8082753
> *Nah ruben the person or persons must have ran. My daughter said that she heard someone outside her window trying to get in. Gives me a reason to buy a new toy... I'm gonna go out today and buy a shot gun and some slugs. There is no doubt in my mind that she's just heard the dog either cause she was shaking with fear, my lil girl didn't crash out till like 4 in the morning. I went to sleep for 3 hours went to work to finish a project and came home.
> *



Damn homie... At least they didn't get in... cuidado... :guns:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

hey do u guys know where a lowrider bike store is at i remember driving by 1 all the time but i dont remember where


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 11 2007, 03:09 PM~8084011
> *hey do u guys know where a lowrider bike store is at i remember driving by 1 all the time but i dont remember where
> *


Go to Jen's shop right next to Street Life... I think she still has alot of bike parts there...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2007, 03:18 PM~8084073
> *Go to Jen's shop right next to Street Life... I think she still has alot of bike parts there...
> *



*STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS
4020 NW GRAND AVE #19
PHOENIX, AZ. 85019
602-242-3811
877-242-3838
WWW.STREETLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM
[email protected]*


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

MY NEW RIDE NEEDS WORK


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Adam and James were seen today! they are alive and well


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 11 2007, 05:52 PM~8085156
> *Adam and James were seen today!  they are alive and well
> *


wu'd u think happend to them? :loco:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thought they opened a stereo shop in mexico


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 11 2007, 05:56 PM~8085177
> *Thought they opened a stereo shop in mexico
> *


Chandler/Mesa---> same thing.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 11 2007, 05:58 PM~8085187
> *Chandler/Mesa---> same thing....  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 11 2007, 06:20 PM~8085344
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



who the hell is this?? 

whataminute....is this Fred-D-Bevic??


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 11 2007, 06:28 PM~8085406
> *who the hell is this??
> 
> whataminute....is this Fred-D-Bevic??
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 11 2007, 06:31 PM~8085426
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



Did you see the new I.C.C. shirts??? :yes: :yes: :yes:




the "Rascal King" threw me off..


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

cold blooded ridaz putting in work and having fun.. special thanks to Todd and the street life family


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 11 2007, 06:33 PM~8085441
> *Did you see the new I.C.C. shirts???  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> the "Rascal King" threw me off..
> *


NOT YET BUT i SEEN THE GRAPHICS WHEN HE HAD IT DONE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8084608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Off to a good start... My brother started up with a primered up piece of shit... and it took him a while but eventually it looked nice.. :biggrin: 























He's still working on it...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 11 2007, 06:41 PM~8085484
> *NOT YET BUT i SEEN THE GRAPHICS WHEN HE HAD IT DONE
> *



they came out real nice... but I think the I.C.C. lettering on the front pocket area could have been a bit bigger... but nice quality...


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2007, 07:47 PM~8085530
> * Off to a good start... My brother started up with a primered up piece of shit... and it took him a while but eventually it looked nice..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!! IVE ALWAYS LIKED THESE MONTES HAD TO BEG THE HOMIE A WHILE FOR IT :biggrin: IM GONNA PAINT IT CHOCALTE BROWN AGAIN IM GOING FOR A BROWNIE THEME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 11 2007, 07:51 PM~8086160
> *NICE!!!!!!! IVE ALWAYS LIKED THESE MONTES HAD TO BEG THE HOMIE A WHILE FOR IT :biggrin: IM GONNA PAINT IT CHOCALTE BROWN AGAIN IM GOING FOR A BROWNIE THEME
> *


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2007, 10:18 PM~8086881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: it's about that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 11 2007, 11:09 PM~8087661
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: it's about that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 11 2007, 07:51 PM~8086160
> *NICE!!!!!!! IVE ALWAYS LIKED THESE MONTES HAD TO BEG THE HOMIE A WHILE FOR IT :biggrin: IM GONNA PAINT IT CHOCALTE BROWN AGAIN IM GOING FOR A BROWNIE THEME
> *



WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE? I HAVE THE BROWN RIMS THAT WILL GO WITH THAT CHOCOLATE BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 12 2007, 02:00 AM~8087971
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE? I HAVE THE BROWN RIMS THAT WILL GO WITH THAT CHOCOLATE BROWN :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey ruben... were you at frank's on sunday?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 12 2007, 11:03 AM~8089796
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 12 2007, 03:00 AM~8087971
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE? I HAVE THE BROWN RIMS THAT WILL GO WITH THAT CHOCOLATE BROWN :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 12 2007, 02:54 PM~8090798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What you know about KILLER POLLO? lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8089840
> *hey ruben... were you at frank's on sunday?
> *



:no: :no:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 12 2007, 04:16 PM~8091736
> *:no:  :no:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :wave: :werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 12 2007, 05:27 PM~8092257
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :wave:  :werd:
> *


Qvo homie... :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 12 2007, 05:28 PM~8092264
> *Qvo homie...  :biggrin:
> *


What up bro,are you in AZ or N.M


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 12 2007, 05:52 PM~8092430
> *What up bro,are you in AZ or N.M
> *



both... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*JUST WANNA CONGRATULATE THE HOMIE JOE FROM GLENDALE MAJESTICS AND FAMILY ON HIS NEWEST BABY BOY... :thumbsup: 

FRANCISCO JAVIER ALVAREZ.. 9LBS/20IN :biggrin: *


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 12 2007, 07:07 PM~8092554
> *JUST WANNA CONGRATULATE THE HOMIE JOE FROM GLENDALE MAJESTICS AND FAMILY ON HIS NEWEST BABY BOY... :thumbsup:
> 
> FRANCISCO JAVIER ALVAREZ.. 9LBS/20IN  :biggrin:
> ...


I THOUGHT HE WAS FROM "NEW IMAGE"


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8093849
> *I THOUGHT HE WAS FROM "NEW IMAGE"
> *


Hey Big Ed, How you doing.........


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats to Cathy and Joe


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8093849
> *I THOUGHT HE WAS FROM "NEW IMAGE"
> *



:no: :no: :no:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Congrats Joe and Kathy


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

congrats on the new addition!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 12 2007, 10:20 PM~8093983
> *Hey Big Ed, How you doing.........
> *


what's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 12 2007, 11:17 PM~8094341
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> 
> ...


No more pres. 
:biggrin: ku majestic know .


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

CONGRATS TO KATHY AND JOE :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

for pics and video of what went down at Frank's on sunday just check out AZ vs LA...


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 13 2007, 12:41 PM~8097508
> *for pics and video of what went down at Frank's on sunday just check out  AZ vs LA...
> *


Keep the good trabajo homie TTT :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 13 2007, 01:41 PM~8097508
> *for pics and video of what went down at Frank's on sunday just check out  AZ vs LA...
> *



Dang Ricky your website is looking good bro.


on another note say hello to the "horror Beaver"

tan tan taaaaan...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 13 2007, 02:11 PM~8098005
> *Dang Ricky your website is looking good bro.
> on another note say hello to the "horror Beaver"
> 
> ...


thanks homie, wtf that's a gangster ass beaver!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 13 2007, 03:43 PM~8098200
> *thanks homie, wtf that's a gangster ass beaver!
> *



I don't really like hairy beavers I prefer them to be shaved or with a nice landing strip, lol.


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 13 2007, 03:45 PM~8098217
> *I don't really like hairy beavers I prefer them to be shaved or with a nice landing strip, lol.
> *


SIMON QUE SI I AINT FUCKING A APE :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 04:13 PM~8098398
> *SIMON QUE SI I AINT FUCKING A APE :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

ON ANOTHER NOTE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 04:10 PM~8099071
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm still trying to find the 30yr issue anyone know where on the south side?


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

FOOD CITY OR ANY K IN A CIRCLE


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2007, 06:41 PM~8099233
> *:wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8099071
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 13 2007, 05:55 PM~8099348
> *i'm still trying to find the 30yr issue anyone know where on the south side?
> *


I got a few :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 13 2007, 04:55 PM~8099348
> *i'm still trying to find the 30yr issue anyone know where on the south side?
> *


Target on baseline has them!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i got mine at CVS... who's the girl? :dunno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn it's dead in here!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8099071
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :werd:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8099071
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Phearless Records will be live on stage....

[img=http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/17528/2003864850769831397_th.jpg]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 13 2007, 10:08 PM~8101036
> *Damn it's dead in here!   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What up AZ. Everyone going to Tucson on the 24th??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8099071
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE
> 
> 
> ...



and who is this? link
??


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8099071
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Jun 14 2007, 07:54 AM~8102560
> *Phearless Records will be live on stage....
> 
> [img=http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/17528/2003864850769831397_th.jpg]
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 14 2007, 03:49 PM~8105716
> *
> *


:werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2007, 04:03 PM~8105798
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: That one's better than :werd: :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 14 2007, 05:12 PM~8105851
> *:biggrin:  That one's better than :werd: :yes:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 14 2007, 04:23 PM~8105917
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 14 2007, 04:23 PM~8105917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

HEY anyone in AZ side know anyone that sells real estate to not so good credit having people? I want to see where I stand at buying a house.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 14 2007, 08:45 PM~8107608
> *HEY anyone in AZ side know anyone that sells real estate to not so good credit having people? I want to see where I stand at buying a house.
> *


I got a friend that does mortgages, I'll give you her number. The rates just shot through the roof though!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 15 2007, 04:28 AM~8109324
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:
> *


Buenos diAZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What it do AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Mornin!


I see you Davinci what's new?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 14 2007, 09:48 PM~8107638
> *I got a friend that does mortgages, I'll give you her number. The rates just shot through the roof though!
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8099071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still haven't found out who she is? :dunno:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS MAN?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

OR ANY OF THESE MEN?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602+Jun 15 2007, 11:39 AM~8111283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

^ hmmm by the looks of it they look like border patrol agents taking a lil water break and getting some shade by there work truck.


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

:dunno: or I could be wrong anyone else care to guess


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I HATE border jumpers... fuckin canadians! lol


on another note my lil cousin junior is working on his car already... fuckers grow up to quick I remeber this fool playing with his ninja turtles... we'll here are pics...

Ruben, Junior said he's foh doh pimpin!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jun 15 2007, 11:40 AM~8111290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: FUCK YOU BIIAATTCH!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 15 2007, 12:52 PM~8111660
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU BIIAATTCH!!!
> *


Ray I am for real this time gonna bring that trailer by....lol
I keep getting tickets from the fucking neighbor hood block police


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 15 2007, 02:00 PM~8111690
> *Ray I am for real this time gonna bring that trailer by....lol
> I keep getting tickets from the fucking neighbor hood block police
> *



I need to borrow a trailer to tow my 76 monte from my tio's to my house.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 15 2007, 12:50 PM~8111647
> *I HATE border jumpers... fuckin canadians! lol
> on another note my lil cousin junior is working on his car already... fuckers grow up to quick I remeber this fool playing with his ninja turtles... we'll here are pics...
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Fuckit as long as it's a CADDY! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 15 2007, 01:00 PM~8111690
> *Ray I am for real this time gonna bring that trailer by....lol
> I keep getting tickets from the fucking neighbor hood block police
> *


if you can please...i need it back, need to take a frame to the powder coater.. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 15 2007, 02:33 PM~8111932
> *if you can please...i need it back, need to take a frame to the powder coater.. :biggrin:
> *



Fuck that... Ryan drop that shit off at my house I need to go pick up my car. Ray... you can wait, lol. hahahaha... J/K. :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 15 2007, 12:52 PM~8111660
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU BIIAATTCH!!!
> *



:roflmao: ....bro.....i found all kinds of pict we were making.....that shit was fuckin hilarious


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 15 2007, 09:33 AM~8110091
> *still haven't found out who she is? :dunno:
> *


WHO HER?








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 15 2007, 05:03 PM~8112838
> *WHO HER?
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like some asian chick named Cindy I used to bump uglies with.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

anyone making drag blocks? need some for a 75 monte and soon for a 84 monte


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up!!??? Yes it's been a long time!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 15 2007, 06:18 PM~8113755
> *What up!!??? Yes it's been a long time!!
> *


  What up Mobs!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 15 2007, 05:53 PM~8113088
> *anyone making drag blocks?  need some for a 75 monte and soon for a 84 monte
> *


IVE BEEN IN LOWRIDEN 25 YEARS AND NEVER HEARD THAT EXPRESION . BUT LET ME GUESS "SCRAPE PLATE"? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 15 2007, 01:00 PM~8111690
> *Ray I am for real this time gonna bring that trailer by....lol
> I keep getting tickets from the fucking neighbor hood block police
> *


where you taking this trailer to? :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin+Jun 14 2007, 10:28 AM~8103649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! NUFF SAID :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 15 2007, 11:07 PM~8114979
> *IVE BEEN IN LOWRIDEN 25 YEARS AND NEVER HEARD THAT EXPRESION . BUT LET ME GUESS "SCRAPE PLATE"? :biggrin:
> *



scrape plates is a good name too :biggrin: 

but yeah lookin for the same sorta thing, either way i want to drag, 

plates would last a weekend blocks would last a week


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

WATTS GOIN ON TONITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*anybody got a 90-92 brougham for sale?........*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Jun 16 2007, 08:27 PM~8118736
> *WATTS GOIN ON TONITE!!!!!!!!!
> *


same ole fuckin nothingness


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Anybody going to sonics tonight?????


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

WTF!!!!!LETS DO SOMETHING!!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

where can i get one of these in phoenix i dont want to get it of a site


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 16 2007, 10:46 PM~8119378
> *where can i get one of these in phoenix i dont want to get it of a site
> 
> 
> ...



my buddy has one on his car he is takin off to put on a chrome one 

if you want a used one let me know

also i have two chrome ones in stock i dunno bout a gold one


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day To All The AZ Fathers


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Fathers Day AZ!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

The Homie Kimos Head


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Wat up AZ Happy Fathers Day everybody


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE AZ HOMIES...


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82 (Jul 3, 2006)

What up all "Happy Dia de los Padres" any of y`all ever roll through Sierra Vista?
parents moved there from he up in Northern Cali and when i go down to see them they got them lil car shows and i always see a tight purplish Caddi standing on 3 and Tuscon got some smooth rides from what i seen


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Buenos Di*AZ* :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 16 2007, 10:46 PM~8119378
> *where can i get one of these in phoenix i dont want to get it of a site
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you want to order online? :dunno: and who is that vieja!?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking Arizona


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N ARIZA!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

que onda gato!? what's up ed!?  anybody do anything this weekend?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 18 2007, 11:56 AM~8127074
> *que onda gato!? what's up ed!?  anybody do anything this weekend?
> *



I took the H2 4 wheelin this weekend, shit was fun as hell!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ha ha cool cool... i spent all day under the hood  but it was worth it cause now i finally got my a/c working :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 18 2007, 12:18 PM~8127227
> *ha ha cool cool... i spent all day under the hood   but it was worth it cause now i finally got my a/c working  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah you need that shit out here. I got to start working on the Monte and 67 they've been sitting forever. i haven't even started them. :0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

why not? you need to be out there rollin' homie!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8127274
> *why not? you need to be out there rollin' homie!
> *



Don't really have time I'm always on the run bro, lol. Always got something going on. All the monte needs in interior and new chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

HOLA


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Hello AZSIDE,
Can anyone give me a # of a transporter company that you have used to take your rides to an out of state show. Like a 7 car hauler? Thanks


----------



## KEEPING IT REAL (May 30, 2007)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jun 18 2007, 12:15 PM~8127561
> *Hello AZSIDE,
> Can anyone give me a # of a transporter company that you have used to take your rides to an out of state show. Like a 7 car hauler? Thanks
> *


yes I do. i would need to know city and state and what kind of cars..... I know different transporters for that go to different cities.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 01:34 PM~8127665
> *yes I do. i would need to know city and state and what kind of cars..... I know different transporters for that go to different cities.
> *



You lying again? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 18 2007, 06:27 AM~8125601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*WHAT UP DOGGS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up big beeezaaay!?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 01:15 PM~8127890
> *You lying again?  :biggrin:
> *


what up SIDDY----
i work at the auction fool... you know that....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ben?




> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 02:37 PM~8128028
> *what up SIDDY----
> i work at the auction fool... you know that....
> *



Hahahahahaha... 45 45 45 45 45... 50 50 50 50 50 50 can i get 55 55 55 55 55... :biggrin:

Sup bubbz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 01:51 PM~8128111
> *
> Hahahahahaha... 45 45 45 45 45... 50 50 50 50 50 50 can i get 55 55 55 55 55...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



_
"do i hear 60, 60, ---- 55 going once, twice sold!"_
:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 02:53 PM~8128131
> *
> "do i hear 60, 60, ----  55 going once, twice sold!"
> :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha...what you do at the auction anyway?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 01:57 PM~8128163
> *hahahahaha...what you do at the auction anyway?
> *


not a damn thing...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 02:58 PM~8128170
> *not a damn thing...
> *



must be nice, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hmm Ummm uffin: uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 18 2007, 03:10 PM~8128256
> *Hmm Ummm uffin:  uffin:
> *



What it dew bro?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Ben


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

actually had to do some work today at my job!!! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jun 18 2007, 01:15 PM~8127890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 18 2007, 02:56 PM~8128550
> *actually had to do some work today at my job!!! :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


ooooooooooo what EVER!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what up BUBBZ!!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 18 2007, 03:31 PM~8128749
> *what up BUBBZ!!!!
> *


was ASSMOP'N ! !! !


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 03:41 PM~8128818
> *was ASSMOP'N !  !!  !
> *



LoL!!!! You still fukn with my name!!! Some things just don't change!!!!

What yall up to???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 18 2007, 04:43 PM~8128826
> *LoL!!!! You still fukn with my name!!! Some things just don't change!!!!
> 
> What yall up to???
> *



Bubbz tryin to come in here talkin shit again... that's my job, lol.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 03:45 PM~8128833
> *Bubbz tryin to come in here talkin shit again... that's my job, lol.
> *



HUH!!!!!???!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 03:45 PM~8128833
> *Bubbz tryin to come in here talkin shit again... that's my job, lol.
> *



better than saying nothing and just posting smiley faces.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 04:47 PM~8128842
> *better than saying nothing and just posting smiley faces....  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Ruben she talkin bout you, lol.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 18 2007, 03:43 PM~8128826
> *LoL!!!! You still fukn with my name!!! Some things just don't change!!!!
> 
> What yall up to???
> *



hey I could say alot worse than that....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 03:51 PM~8128859
> *hey I could say alot worse than that....
> *



I know!!! I'll leave it as that :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 03:47 PM~8128842
> *better than saying nothing and just posting smiley faces....  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 18 2007, 04:02 PM~8128928
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol what an ASS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Later.....................


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: like this


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8120886
> *my buddy has one on his car he is takin off to put on a chrome one
> 
> if you want a used one let me know
> ...


I SENT U A PM :biggrin: HIT ME UP


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 18 2007, 01:34 PM~8127665
> *yes I do. i would need to know city and state and what kind of cars..... I know different transporters for that go to different cities.
> *


 Thanks Bro, I sent you a PM...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jun 18 2007, 08:20 PM~8130209
> *Thanks Bro, I sent you a PM...
> *


Bubbz is a female homie, lol


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

I NEED SOME ADVCE I WAS LOOKING INTO BUYING A 69 IMPALA I SEEN BUT DUDE SAYS HE DOESNT HAVE A TITLE CAN ONLY GIVE ME A BILL OF SELL WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO ALOT OF BULSHIT INVOLVED OR WHAT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8128847
> *Ruben she talkin bout you, lol.
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 18 2007, 08:21 PM~8130854
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Qvo wey... :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

que onda  :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Jun 18 2007, 01:31 PM~8127986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKIN DOGG, LONG TIME NO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jun 18 2007, 07:32 PM~8130314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jun 18 2007, 08:25 PM~8130892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui nomas... jalando homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 18 2007, 10:22 PM~8132018
> *Chillin homie... Qvo con that photoshoot? :dunno:
> Aqui nomas... jalando homie...
> *


JALANDO????? :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2007, 11:40 PM~8132446
> *JALANDO????? :uh:
> *


Yeah fool... TRABAJANDO.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Good Morning Arizona


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 18 2007, 11:22 PM~8132018
> *Chillin homie... Qvo con that photoshoot? :dunno:
> Aqui nomas... jalandomela homie...
> *



WTF? :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 08:15 AM~8133828
> *WTF?  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 19 2007, 05:12 AM~8133139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jun 19 2007, 08:15 AM~8133828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh.....so it's picking up in AZ side now huh :werd:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 19 2007, 11:15 AM~8134458
> *Oh.....so it's picking up in AZ side now huh :werd:
> *



lol... just for a lil.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 10:20 AM~8134483
> *lol... just for a lil.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jun 19 2007, 10:08 AM~8134426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you thought :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WELL I HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO DO (BULLSHIT) AND IT DEAD AS HELL IN HERE SO I'LL TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GATITO MEOW :biggrin: I SEE YOU GUEY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 11:45 AM~8134610
> *GATITO MEOW :biggrin:  I SEE YOU GUEY
> *



hahahaha... no mames ben, lol. "meow" jajajajajaja...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what uppers ARIZA?
:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 09:25 AM~8134230
> *SUP LOCO, ARE YOU AND YOUR LADY STILL DOWN FOR THIS WEEKEND
> ORALE, I WAS READY TO CALL YOU A MANIACO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> X2 :biggrin:
> *


Did you tell Marylou to call her :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 19 2007, 10:35 AM~8134552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: I can just see Ben saying that... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 10:45 AM~8134610
> *GATITO MEOW :biggrin:  I SEE YOU GUEY
> *


Whatz cracking dogg


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm watching a real good movie at work right now... "RAD" :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 11:29 AM~8134825
> *I'm watching a real good movie at work right now... "RAD" :yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 11:29 AM~8134825
> *I'm watching a real good movie at work right now... "RAD" :yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

80's BMX movie... dang I feel old.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ-Slackers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 11:54 AM~8134926
> *80's BMX movie... dang I feel old.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jun 18 2007, 07:20 PM~8130209
> *Thanks Bro, I sent you a PM...
> *



GOT IT... :thumbsup: RESPONSE SENT


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 11:29 AM~8134825
> *I'm watching a real good movie at work right now... "RAD" :yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


CHECK OUT "GLEAMING THE CUBE"... SKATER MOVIE.... _SKATE OR DIE DUDE!_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 19 2007, 12:06 PM~8134996
> *What's up AZ-Slackers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up ewveryone? 
I see you Art Buck!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Since evryone is watching '80's movies, I'd thought I'd bust out the ol' BETA and watch "Beat Street"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 19 2007, 12:11 PM~8135030
> *CHECK OUT "GLEAMING THE CUBE"... SKATER MOVIE....  SKATE OR DIE DUDE!
> *



:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 10:49 AM~8134629
> *hahahaha... no mames ben, lol. "meow" jajajajajaja...
> *


PUES SI, HE'S A PUS*Y HAHAHAHA JUST KIDDING MI GATITO "MEOW"



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 19 2007, 11:03 AM~8134689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ART BUCK, SUP DOGG?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY BUBBZ, RASCAL KING............ WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 01:00 PM~8135368
> *HEY BUBBZ, RASCAL KING............ WHATS CRACKIN
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Both RAD and Gleaming the cube/ a brothers justice are great movies


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow wow wow aqui no mas Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 19 2007, 01:03 PM~8135387
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WORKING HARD OR HARDLY WORKING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 19 2007, 12:42 PM~8135237
> *:loco: :biggrin:
> *


YOUR'E TOO YOUNG KIDDO :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 19 2007, 01:11 PM~8135030
> *CHECK OUT "GLEAMING THE CUBE"... SKATER MOVIE....  SKATE OR DIE DUDE!
> *



Yes another classic! Sup bubbz sup fred, sup art!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8135396
> *Wow wow wow aqui no mas Ben
> *


DISCULPA MI GATITO, YOU KNOW YOUR MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"rad" one of my favorite movies! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Everyone is here 2day wut up AZ side


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 19 2007, 01:05 PM~8135408
> *YOUR'E TOO YOUNG KIDDO  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT, NO WHATS UP OR NOTHING :angry:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 01:00 PM~8135368
> *HEY BUBBZ, RASCAL KING............ WHATS CRACKIN
> 
> *



WHATS UP MY BROTHER!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 19 2007, 01:07 PM~8135428
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHER!
> *


FROM ANOTHA MOTHA :biggrin: ....... I'M JUST HAPPY TO SEE MORE THAN JUST ME IN HERE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

John Farnham - break the ice :thumbsup:

RAD Intro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I WISH I HAD THE MOVIE "RAD"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WELL IT SEEMS THAT EVERYBODY IS AT WORK AND CAN'T REALLY RESPOND SO I'LL CHACK WITH YOU ALL LATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 01:09 PM~8135437
> *FROM ANOTHA MOTHA :biggrin: ....... I'M JUST HAPPY TO SEE MORE THAN JUST ME IN HERE
> *



PAPARAZZI, THEY FOLLOW ME EVERYWHERE.. CAN'T SHAKE 'EM :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 02:10 PM~8135452
> *I WISH I HAD THE MOVIE "RAD"
> *



Ebay...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 01:14 PM~8135476
> *WELL IT SEEMS THAT EVERYBODY IS AT WORK AND CAN'T REALLY RESPOND SO I'LL CHACK WITH YOU ALL LATER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT SURE WHAT "CHACK-ing" IS.. BUT SEE YOU LATER HOMIE! :wave: :rofl:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8135403
> *WORKING HARD OR HARDLY WORKING
> *


Not working at all :biggrin: :biggrin: i'm already done for the day


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 19 2007, 02:20 PM~8135515
> *NOT SURE WHAT "CHACK-ing" IS.. BUT SEE YOU LATER HOMIE!  :wave:  :rofl:
> *



I think that's a hair product.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 01:31 PM~8135587
> *I think that's a hair product.
> *


i think its something you do to "pleasure" yourself... YOU GO BEN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ+Jun 19 2007, 01:16 PM~8135486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


checking not jacking :biggrin: :biggrin: thats cool that you have a good sense of humor :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 02:08 PM~8135834
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 02:08 PM~8135834
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:wave: Sup Ray?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up Ray!

watching another 80's movie now... "Never too young to die" :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 19 2007, 02:16 PM~8135867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup everybody...any of you guys going to tucson show this weekend??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jun 19 2007, 02:47 PM~8136086
> *  :scrutinize:  :werd:
> *


:twak: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2007, 12:54 PM~8135327
> *
> ACIENDO ME GUEY, LIKE ALWAYS
> WHATS CRACKIN TRU DOGG
> ...


What up homie!

Ray is Tucson considered an EVENT? hno: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 03:03 PM~8136191
> *sup everybody...any of you guys going to tucson show this weekend??
> *


:dunno: If you go take pics...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 19 2007, 03:06 PM~8136216
> *What up homie!
> 
> Ray is Tucson considered an EVENT? hno:  hno:
> *


yes if you show.. :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 19 2007, 03:07 PM~8136228
> *:dunno: If you go take pics...
> *


thats your job :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up Foolios!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hay Bubbz where the hell have you been


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO LENDO...... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2007, 03:25 PM~8136358
> *WHAT IT DO LENDO...... :biggrin:
> *


What up member :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 19 2007, 04:26 PM~8136371
> *What up member :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN WORKIN :biggrin: WHO DID YOUR PATTERN WORK ON YOUR MONTE?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2007, 03:28 PM~8136385
> *CHILLIN WORKIN :biggrin: WHO DID YOUR PATTERN WORK ON YOUR MONTE?
> *


David Sandival the owner of CARFACE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 19 2007, 03:16 PM~8136305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up mufakkas!!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 03:30 PM~8136402
> *what up mufakkas!!!
> *


What up VeePeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 03:16 PM~8136303
> *thats your job  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GET TO WORK RAY GUEDO IS GONNA FIRE YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 19 2007, 03:31 PM~8136410
> *What up VeePeee!!!!!!!!
> *


u going to tucson guey??


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 03:32 PM~8136420
> *u going to tucson guey??
> *


Im trying. And its looking good.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2007, 03:32 PM~8136416
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> GET TO WORK RAY GUEDO IS GONNA FIRE YOU! :biggrin:
> *


me la pelan!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 04:37 PM~8136445
> *me la pelan!!
> *



NOT ME MAYBE GUEDO! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 19 2007, 04:03 PM~8136191
> *sup everybody...any of you guys going to tucson show this weekend??
> *



Negative I'm gonna be in the desert 4x4ing :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 19 2007, 03:34 PM~8136428
> *Im trying. And its looking good.
> *


thats good man!!...let me know waz up..


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2007, 03:39 PM~8136456
> *NOT ME MAYBE GUEDO! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 03:39 PM~8136461
> *Negative I'm gonna be in the desert 4x4ing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2007, 03:28 PM~8136385
> *CHILLIN WORKIN :biggrin: WHO DID YOUR PATTERN WORK ON YOUR MONTE?
> *



:0 Pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Jun 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8136445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm out!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 19 2007, 03:23 PM~8136343
> *Hay Bubbz where the hell have you been
> *


 whats up thief!!! wheres my bottle!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Laters!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2007, 04:55 PM~8136885
> *I'm out!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WUZ UP RAY? THANK 4 THE INFO IN THE PARTS!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2007, 05:03 AM~8140108
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:nono: :nono: fuck i'm still sleepy


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2007, 08:20 AM~8140831
> *:nono:  :nono: fuck i'm still sleepy
> *


:buttkick: Go back to bed wey... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 20 2007, 08:28 AM~8140873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now i feel better :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 20 2007, 08:29 AM~8140883
> *:buttkick: Go back to bed wey... :biggrin:
> *


i can't cause i have some vato coming to the house right now to do an appraisel so i stood up till 3am cleaning and shit, BUT it might be worth it


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2007, 09:29 AM~8140887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: now i feel better :biggrin:
> *



Hahahaha...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 20 2007, 08:29 AM~8140883
> *:buttkick: Go back to bed wey... :biggrin:
> *


 plus i have some work to do and my boss is an asshole so i have to do it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 20 2007, 08:33 AM~8140902
> *Hahahaha...
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahah that one was better (funny shit)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 20 2007, 08:28 AM~8140873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*hello!!!!!!*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2007, 09:23 AM~8141215
> *hello!!!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 20 2007, 10:22 AM~8141548
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2007, 09:23 AM~8141215
> *hello!!!!!!
> *


Hi gordito :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2007, 10:41 AM~8141655
> *Hi gordito  :biggrin:
> *


 ya te dije, aqui tengo tu gordito :nono:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 20 2007, 10:22 AM~8141548
> *:wave:
> *


sup dogg, do you still have that video that you made of my car


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2007, 11:07 AM~8141753
> *ya te dije, aqui tengo tu gordito :nono:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2007, 11:08 AM~8141760
> *sup dogg, do you still have that video that you made of my car
> *


:nosad: Sorry homie... All I got is the one on youtube.com :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn I really wanted to go to Tucson this weekend, and get my last event out the way. But I'm headed to Detroit for a wedding, and to take care of some business. Oh well No rush!! :no:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 19 2007, 01:26 PM~8135552
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hey call me at the shop....thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 20 2007, 01:52 PM~8142690
> *damn I really wanted to go to Tucson this weekend, and get my last event out the way. But I'm headed to Detroit for a wedding, and to take care of some business. Oh well No rush!! :no:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz crackin AZ 
Enything 4 thiz weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2007, 06:17 PM~8144228
> *Whatz crackin AZ
> Enything 4 thiz weekend
> *


Ain't that Tucson show sunday? :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TUCSON SHOW SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 20 2007, 06:19 PM~8144238
> *Ain't that Tucson show sunday? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
Hooo yea I forgott I was talking about Saturday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 20 2007, 06:37 PM~8144314
> *TUCSON SHOW SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *


Are you goin bill


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 20 2007, 01:52 PM~8142690
> *damn I really wanted to go to Tucson this weekend, and get my last event out the way. But I'm headed to Detroit for a wedding, and to take care of some business. Oh well No rush!! :no:
> *


 :uh: you still gotta wait another six months after that :0 sometimes it takes a year to get in..oh well no rush!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8144352
> *Are you goin bill
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: YES SIR!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LAYITLOW SUCKS NOW


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8146142
> *LAYITLOW SUCKS NOW
> *


G estupido :biggrin: 
But simon is death


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 20 2007, 07:13 PM~8144474
> *:uh:  you still gotta wait another six months after that  :0  sometimes it takes a year to get in..oh well no rush!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuck work 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8146142
> *LAYITLOW SUCKS NOW
> *



LAYBENLOW sucks now... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 20 2007, 06:13 PM~8144474
> *:uh:  you still gotta wait another six months after that  :0  sometimes it takes a year to get in..oh well no rush!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah ask your presidente how long it took him  ..............  

'sup Jeremy!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 21 2007, 06:46 AM~8146707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 21 2007, 11:37 AM~8148519
> *LAYBENLOW sucks now...  :biggrin:
> *


"We" would not know that :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8148561
> *"We" would not know that :0
> *


me either..................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2007, 11:44 AM~8148568
> *me either..................
> *


'sup BEN!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8148552
> *Yeah ask your presidente how long it took him  ..............
> 
> 'sup Jeremy!
> *


 :0


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8148554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup ARTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 21 2007, 02:04 PM~8148705
> *
> WHAT? waz it sumthing I said???
> Sup ARTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angel:
> *



Sup everybody? I gotta bounce gonna be out of the office for the rest of the day.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 21 2007, 01:51 PM~8149005
> *:wave:
> *


SUP DAWG


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Man the weather sure does feel good out here in MI.....lol :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 21 2007, 02:13 PM~8149155
> *Man the weather sure does feel good out here in MI.....lol :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


the homie NIM says its 105, with 90% humidity in Chicago.. so I'm not buying that MI is any different... :0

isn't it supposed to rain in Detriot?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 21 2007, 12:04 PM~8148705
> *
> Sup ARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angel:
> *



'sup!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Ben did Chavo went to your house :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8146142
> *LAYITLOW SUCKS NOW
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8146142
> *LAYITLOW SUCKS NOW
> *


hahahaha yeah i gez,,,i havent been on in a while....too many peewees and dreamers without cars on here....hahahahaha


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2007, 04:43 PM~8150143
> *hahahaha yeah i gez,,,i havent been on in a while....too many peewees and dreamers without cars on here....hahahahaha
> *



hey now i'm workin on my car i'm jus wishin on a front setup and body mods :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2007, 04:43 PM~8150143
> *hahahaha yeah i gez,,,i havent been on in a while....too many peewees and dreamers without cars on here....hahahahaha
> *



:0 :wow: :0






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 21 2007, 12:49 PM~8148605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin johnny, leave us DREAMERS alone........we cant all be 73 Riviera :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8148552
> *Yeah ask your presidente how long it took him  ..............
> 
> 'sup Jeremy!
> *


i heard about that :biggrin: i heard they made him redo his whole car before he got in :0 ....i try to do three major things to my car every year just to keep ''M'' standers :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2007, 04:43 PM~8150143
> *hahahaha yeah i gez,,,i havent been on in a while....too many peewees and dreamers without cars on here....hahahahaha
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2007, 04:43 PM~8150143
> *hahahaha yeah i gez,,,i havent been on in a while....too many peewees and dreamers without cars on here....hahahahaha
> *


whats up johnny you gotta see the one i got to my collection....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 21 2007, 09:10 PM~8151850
> *i heard about that :biggrin: i heard they made him redo his whole car before he got in  :0 ....i try to do three  major things to my car every year just to keep ''M'' standards :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ... TO ALL THE HOMIES :wave: ALL THE REST 


J/K... :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

*I SEE U PIMP*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 22 2007, 06:30 AM~8153744
> *GOOD MORNING AZ... TO ALL THE HOMIES :wave: ALL THE REST
> J/K...  :biggrin:
> *



that's too funny! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2007, 08:09 AM~8154014
> *that's too funny! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2007, 08:09 AM~8154014
> *that's too funny! :biggrin:
> *


SOOOOOOO ARE YOU?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2007, 11:00 AM~8155608
> *SOOOOOOO ARE YOU?
> *


Funny? yes...."haha funny but not funny funny (hand tilting back and forth)". :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2007, 12:57 PM~8156054
> *Funny?  yes...."haha funny but not funny funny (hand tilting back and forth)". :biggrin:
> *



 




:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2007, 12:57 PM~8156054
> *Funny?  yes...."haha funny but not funny funny (hand tilting back and forth)". :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL I'LL SEE YOU THERE......


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 22 2007, 01:21 PM~8156222
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY GUEY HOW DO YOU GET THE LIL SMILEY FACES TO MOVE CAUSE MY COMPUTER DOESN'T MOVE AT ALL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2007, 01:26 PM~8156263
> *HEY GUEY HOW DO YOU GET THE LIL SMILEY FACES TO MOVE CAUSE MY COMPUTER DOESN'T MOVE AT ALL
> *


:dunno: They should all move homie? Maybe it's your settings?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 22 2007, 01:29 PM~8156289
> *:dunno: They should all move homie? Maybe it's your settings?
> *


THATS WHAT I GET FOR DROPPING OUT OF SCHOOL IN THE 5TH GRADE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2007, 12:26 PM~8156263
> *THATS COOL I'LL SEE YOU THERE......
> 
> HEY GUEY HOW DO YOU GET THE LIL SMILEY FACES TO MOVE CAUSE MY COMPUTER DOESN'T MOVE AT ALL
> *


Did you meen Tucson?????? No I'm not going....some of our guys are though


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

*BEN:*
MY LOCKS ARE TRIPPIN AGAIN, PLEASE CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN FIX THEM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 22 2007, 02:26 PM~8156646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2007, 12:52 AM~8159891
> *
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 21 2007, 04:43 PM~8150143
> *hahahaha yeah i gez,,,i havent been on in a while....too many peewees and dreamers without cars on here....hahahahaha
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
I have a scooter sitting on 20" ok they are 10" but I keep it clean


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 23 2007, 09:08 AM~8160511
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I have a scooter sitting on 20" ok they are 10" but I keep it clean
> *


THEM AINT 2OS BUT ITS OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 23 2007, 08:32 AM~8160588
> *THEM AINT 2OS BUT ITS OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 23 2007, 08:08 AM~8160511
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I have a scooter sitting on 20" ok they are 10" but I keep it clean
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sup loco


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2007, 10:15 AM~8161076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup loco
> *


Wut up dog


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 23 2007, 11:38 AM~8161434
> *Wut up dog
> *


ARE YOU WORKING TODAY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rotten03 (May 19, 2006)

Is the lowrider show tomorrow free to see the cars? Or do I got to pay 29 bucks? I could care less about the rappers, I just want to see the cars and I don't wanna pay 30 bucks to see em. Shit I guess I'm cheap.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rotten03_@Jun 23 2007, 01:00 PM~8161823
> *Is the lowrider show tomorrow free to see the cars? Or do I got to pay 29 bucks? I could care less about the rappers, I just want to see the cars and I don't wanna pay 30 bucks to see em. Shit I guess I'm cheap.
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2007, 12:21 PM~8161628
> *ARE YOU WORKING TODAY
> *


You know thiz :angry: 
Fuck work :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO SONICS TONITE???????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jun 23 2007, 10:48 AM~8161227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit kinda suck since everybody stopped going


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2007, 03:33 PM~8162441
> *thats funny :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> geeeeeeeetttttt your ass back to work before you get fired :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ''man that shit kinda suck since everybody stopped going ''
> *


now thats funny! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 23 2007, 05:44 PM~8162950
> *now thats funny! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 23 2007, 06:05 PM~8163040
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up elrubenloco


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 23 2007, 06:07 PM~8163051
> *what up elrubenloco
> *



Chillin homie...  

Y tu what's krackin?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm not anybody but i'll be at sonics tonight


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 23 2007, 06:09 PM~8163056
> *Chillin homie...
> 
> Y tu what's krackin?
> *


chilln eatn pizza and wings


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 23 2007, 07:15 PM~8163351
> *chilln eatn pizza and wings
> *




and washing it all down with a cold budlight huh... :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

new project coming out


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 23 2007, 07:28 PM~8163409
> *and washing it all down with a cold budlight huh...  :biggrin:
> *


corona... :biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

AVONDALE MAJESTICS,COMING OUT SOON


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 23 2007, 07:33 PM~8163433
> *corona... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 23 2007, 09:48 AM~8161227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: She was riding Dirty


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

Kimbo vs. Mercer last night
who saw this last night ? what did you think?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 24 2007, 11:40 AM~8166212
> *Kimbo vs. Mercer last night
> who saw this last night ? what did you think?
> *



U didn't go to tucson? :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2007, 11:50 AM~8166274
> *U didn't go to tucson? :dunno:
> *


i got to drunk last night..im still hurtin :barf: :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 24 2007, 12:02 PM~8166354
> *i got to drunk last night..im still hurtin :barf:  :banghead:
> *



:twak: That's a swat... 

:biggrin:  j/k...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SO ANY PICS FROM THE TUCSON SHOW? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 23 2007, 05:44 PM~8162950
> *now thats funny! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GOT TO KEEP THE HOMIE IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SUP LEONARD, DID YOU GO TO TUCSON?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2007, 09:56 PM~8169171
> *SO ANY PICS FROM THE TUCSON SHOW? :dunno:
> *


tight ass show ruben, you shoulda been there... give me an hour and i should have pics up... resize/rename time :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 08:24 AM~8170698
> *tight ass show ruben, you shoulda been there... give me an hour and i should have pics up... resize/rename time  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 08:24 AM~8170698
> *tight ass show ruben, you shoulda been there... give me an hour and i should have pics up... resize/rename time  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the show was coo  Nice and cool,no sunburn. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 08:24 AM~8170698
> *tight ass show ruben, you shoulda been there... give me an hour and i should have pics up... resize/rename time  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Ricky is been 4 hours where is the pic :angry: 
I wish you wasn't a mentiroso :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is a sample of what went down in Tucson, AZ yesterday! As always you can check out all the pics at Lowriding Underground...


















































































CLICK FOR THE REST OF THE PICS!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 12:20 PM~8172186
> *Here is a sample of what went down in Tucson, AZ yesterday! As always you can check out all the pics at Lowriding Underground...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Ricky


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 12:20 PM~8172186
> *Here is a sample of what went down in Tucson, AZ yesterday! As always you can check out all the pics at Lowriding Underground...
> 
> 
> ...



pics look good homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks ruben, where you been homie!? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 02:51 PM~8173164
> *thanks ruben, where you been homie!? :dunno:
> *



Working homie.. I didn't think there would be such a good turnout in tucson so I didn't head out there.. maybe next time..


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Airbrushclasses (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jun 25 2007, 05:33 PM~8174373
> *:biggrin:
> *


Qvo Manuel how was the show


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's cracking Arizona enything 4 thiz weekend


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

speedway saturday night!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 25 2007, 06:08 PM~8174627
> *speedway saturday night!!!!!
> *


What is that Jeremy :uh:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jun 23 2007, 07:45 PM~8163484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Tight Homie!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 25 2007, 06:15 PM~8174678
> *What is that Jeremy  :uh:
> *


speed way race way or aka speedworld about two weeks ago they had a car show out there from 9pm to 2am there was a hop,some lowriders,mostly ricers..anyway there having another one..$25 to show 15 to get in.it gets packed like a [email protected]# over there.  oh and LOTS of freaks! :biggrin: drunk ones too!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> Here is a sample of what went down in Tucson, AZ yesterday! As always you can check out all the pics at Lowriding Underground...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 25 2007, 06:59 PM~8175006
> *speed way race way or aka speedworld about two weeks ago they had a car show out there from 9pm to 2am there was a hop,some lowriders,mostly ricers..anyway there having another one..$25 to show 15 to get in.it gets packed like a [email protected]# over there.   oh and LOTS of freaks! :biggrin:  drunk ones too!
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MY NEW TAT BY THE HOMIE WYNER IN PHX AZ


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 25 2007, 07:56 PM~8175477
> *RELOCATING THE MEETING SPOT ON SATURDAY!!!  NOW WE'RE MEETING UP AT STREETBEAT CUSTOMS (THANKS TO PHXKSTM) AT 7:30 AND CRUISE TO SONIC...
> 
> ITS TIME TO THROW A BAD ASS CRUISE
> ...


Streetbeat Customs
823 N. 7th Ave
Phoenix,AZ 85007

located on 7th ave and Roosevelt right off the I-10 tunnel

I'll have the gate open at 7pm to have everyone meet, and show for an hour

then leave at 8pm to caravan to Sonic


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

This Saturday is after9events.com 4th annual Midnight Run. 9pm-3am. Great event thats getting better every year. Guranteed to be packed again this year! Check out after9events.com for more details. I hope to see more lowlows representing out there this year!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:36 PM~8176832
> *Streetbeat Customs
> 823 N. 7th Ave
> Phoenix,AZ 85007
> ...


sound good bro thiz is better to us if we want to wake up AZ when is the last cruz that we have :uh: dnt memeber is hard to get everyone toghether and I know is to far 4 sumone but nobody else have a spot where we all can kick it with out getting kick out my dos centavos


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2007, 09:24 AM~8178768
> *sound good bro thiz is better to us if we want to wake up AZ when is the last cruz that we have  :uh: dnt memeber is hard to get everyone toghether and I know is to far 4 sumone but nobody else have a spot where we all can kick it with out getting kick out my dos centavos
> *


simon your right gato... i'll try to get Estilow together and roll out there this week with you guys... you taking both rides again!? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 26 2007, 09:39 AM~8178842
> *simon your right gato... i'll try to get Estilow together and roll out there this week with you guys... you taking both rides again!? :biggrin:
> *


You know thiz hell yea if you know enyone wants to drive a Lincoln with 4 pumps :biggrin: I'm taking the caddy already start building the port tru box is goin to be loud and sick


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 26 2007, 09:39 AM~8178842
> *simon your right gato... i'll try to get Estilow together and roll out there this week with you guys... you taking both rides again!? :biggrin:
> *


I dnt know I may take the scooter or the escalade :cheesy:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:36 PM~8176832
> *
> 
> *



OH SNAP, is that James old Lincoln... been a minute since I've seen it..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8178984
> *I dnt know I may take the scooter or the escalade  :cheesy:
> *


TAKE THE SCOOTER, :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2007, 08:24 AM~8178768
> *sound good bro thiz is better to us if we want to wake up AZ when is the last cruz that we have  :uh: dnt memeber is hard to get everyone toghether and I know is to far 4 sumone but nobody else have a spot where we all can kick it with out getting kick out my dos centavos
> *


  WHAT?











:roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2007, 09:24 AM~8178768
> *sound good bro thiz is better to us if we want to wake up AZ when is the last cruz that we have  :uh: dnt memeber is hard to get everyone toghether and I know is to far 4 sumone but nobody else have a spot where we all can kick it with out getting kick out my dos centavos
> *


Thats cool bro that you support...When I set the Sonic cruise night up I really wanted it to be a spot for us all to kick it and enjoy the rides and some company tu sabes. I have heard people complain that it is always dead, but all we can do is keep going and hope that it pops off again. Thanks for supporting homie...hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 01:22 PM~8180416
> *Thats cool bro that you support...When I set the Sonic cruise night up I really wanted it to be a spot for us all to kick it and enjoy the rides and some company tu sabes. I have heard people complain that it is always dead, but all we can do is keep going and hope that it pops off again. Thanks for supporting homie...hope to see you there!!!!
> *


what's up jonny!? i ain't seen you in a while homie... you gonna be out there this saturday? i'ma get these mesa boys to roll out there... it's a long drive but fuck it...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 26 2007, 01:25 PM~8180445
> *what's up jonny!? i ain't seen you in a while homie... you gonna be out there this saturday? i'ma get these mesa boys to roll out there... it's a long drive but fuck it...
> *


Yes I will be out there...I usually always am...whether its 5 lows or 20 Im still there tu sabes....Ill be out there in the vette....I hope to see you so we can catch up bro!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 01:26 PM~8180453
> *Yes I will be out there...I usually always am...whether its 5 lows or 20 Im still there tu sabes....Ill be out there in the vette....I hope to see you so we can catch up bro!
> *


orale pues homie... i'll be out there in the "guac supreme" with no interior ha ha :biggrin: gotta get my dash back in by this weekend and fuck it i might just throw the door panels back on too, i was gonna wait but i need the insulation to help keep the cold air from the a/c inside... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 01:22 PM~8180416
> *Thats cool bro that you support...When I set the Sonic cruise night up I really wanted it to be a spot for us all to kick it and enjoy the rides and some company tu sabes. I have heard people complain that it is always dead, but all we can do is keep going and hope that it pops off again. Thanks for supporting homie...hope to see you there!!!!
> *


Yep I been at sonic 3 times a month a least is kool yea is not a lots of cars but is getting some more everyweek is sad goin to the spot and see more euros than lowriders but I guess they are more tigh to what they want and us we are more to talk shit to eachather when we can get togheter and have a god freaking nite with the lowrider familia let everyone know that we are strong and still on the streets no to gang bang just to have fun  
I may be a perwee to sum of you but I represent everyday the lowrider movimiento


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 26 2007, 01:32 PM~8180483
> *orale pues homie... i'll be out there in the "guac supreme" with no interior ha ha  :biggrin: gotta get my dash back in by this weekend and fuck it i might just throw the door panels back on too, i was gonna wait but i need the insulation to help keep the cold air from the a/c inside... :biggrin:
> *


shit bring it by the casa bro...Ill help you do it!!!! Bring it by Friday si queres and we'll do it together...bring your lady and well bbq!!
PM me and Ill tell you how to get here!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's crackin Albert. Tony and jony


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2007, 01:34 PM~8180501
> *Yep I been at sonic 3 times a month a least is kool yea is not a lots of cars but is getting some more everyweek is sad goin to the spot and see more euros than lowriders but I guess they are more tigh to what they want and us we are more to talk shit to eachather when we can get togheter and have a god freaking nite with the lowrider familia let everyone know that we are strong and still on the streets no to gang bang just to have fun
> I may be a perwee to sum of you but I represent everyday the lowrider movimiento
> *


First off bro..that peewee comment was a joke homie...

If you are out there ridin and doing your thing then that is alot more than alot of people do. Id rather see a vato with love for his ride and love for lowriding than someone with a super bad ass ride and shitty attitude tu sabes.

Do your thing...represent who you are...take pride in what you drive and youll always get respect in my book. (Not that Im anyone special..just saying you know...)


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2007, 01:39 PM~8180540
> *What's crackin Albert. Tony and jony
> *


Chilling homie..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 01:40 PM~8180543
> *First off bro..that peewee comment was a joke homie...
> 
> If you are out there ridin and doing your thing then that is alot more than alot of people do. Id rather see a vato with love for his ride and love for lowriding than someone with a super bad ass ride and shitty attitude tu sabes.
> ...


Simon is kool bro I be there Saturday I always down 4 a kick back and a cruz with all the kamaradas :cheesy:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

I want to know where is the hang out wheres everyone chilli'n at ?


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 01:40 PM~8180543
> *
> If you are out there ridin and doing your thing then that is alot more than alot of people do. Id rather see a vato with love for his ride and love for lowriding than someone with a super bad ass ride and shitty attitude tu sabes.
> 
> ...


Well said. Im gonna have to ditch the after9 show just to cruise with some real riders this Sat! Havent seen any lowlows cruising the streets of PHX for a long long time. im a solo rider, but i wanna kick it too. What Sonics is it going down @???? :nicoderm:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GENTE! 

ON BEHALF OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF YOU WHO ATTENDED AND SUPPORTED THIS SUCCESSFUL EVENT! TUCSON WAS DUE FOR A SHOW AND YOU RESPONDED TREMENDOUSLY!!! THANKS TO YOU, EVERY SPOT AVAILABLE WAS FILLED! FROM BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, CLASSICS, TRADITIONALS, SUVs... YOU NAME IT WE HAD IT! THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER HAS INVITED US WITH OPEN ARMS TO RETURN NEXT YEAR FOR ANOTHER EVENT AND IT'S ALL BECAUSE OF YOU!!!

ALTHOUGH WE HAD A FEW BUMPS WE NOW KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT. BY TALKING TO ALL OF YOU THROUGHOUT THE DAY I ASKED WHAT WE CAN DO TO MAKE IT BETTER. EVERYONE HAD THE SAME RESPONSE... "MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN NEXT YEAR! NOT JUST TUCSON BUT THE STATE OF ARIZONA NEEDS MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS." SOME CAME TO COMPETE, OTHERS CAME TO SHOW THEIR PRIDE & JOY. NO ONE COMPLAINED ABOUT AWARDS AND EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH OLD FRIENDS AND MAKING NEW ONES! NOW THAT'S A SUCCESSFUL SHOW TO ME!!! 

NEXT YEAR'S SHOW IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS AND BELIEVE ME... IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!! MORE AWARDS, PRIZE $$$ AND THE CONCERT LINEUP... WELL THANKS TO HOT ROD, MC MAGIC, DJ KANE, BABY BASH AND PHEARLESS RECORDS, IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET HOTTER!

BUT FOR NOW, *LOCK IN SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH... PHOENIX CIVIC PLAZA... FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL!!!* KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN FOR MORE INFO TO COME! I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED!

AGAIN, ON BEHALF OF BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT AND MYSELF...

CON MUCHO RESPECTO

THANK YOU ALL

PS... IF YOU GOT PICS DON'T FORGET TO POST'EM UP!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jun 26 2007, 02:47 PM~8181065
> *Well said.  Im gonna have to ditch the after9 show just to cruise with some real riders this Sat!  Havent seen any lowlows cruising the streets of PHX for a long long time.  im a solo rider, but i wanna kick it too.  What Sonics is it going down @????    :nicoderm:
> *


We do it at the Sonics on 51st and Baseline....

Ok Ima set up a DJ if I can for Sat. Nite....
Large trophy and "Free Hand Wash Voucher" to "Best Car"!!!!!
Trophy to "Most Members"!!!!!!

What I need is some support that we can get a great turnout!! 

Ill design a flyer tonite!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 01:40 PM~8180543
> *First off bro..that peewee comment was a joke homie...
> 
> If you are out there ridin and doing your thing then that is alot more than alot of people do. Id rather see a vato with love for his ride and love for lowriding than someone with a super bad ass ride and shitty attitude tu sabes.
> ...


Well said    What up Johnny


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 02:59 PM~8181192
> *We do it at the Sonics on 51st and Baseline....
> 
> Ok Ima set up a DJ if I can for Sat. Nite....
> ...


WHAAAAAAAAAT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 02:59 PM~8181192
> *We do it at the Sonics on 51st and Baseline....
> 
> Ok Ima set up a DJ if I can for Sat. Nite....
> ...


Thatz tigh bro


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm+Jun 26 2007, 02:17 PM~8180799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Streetbeat Customs
823 N. 7th Ave
Phoenix,AZ 85007

located on 7th ave and Roosevelt right off the I-10 tunnel

I'll have the gate open at 7pm to have everyone meet, and show for an hour

then leave at 8pm to caravan to Sonic


Caravan Route
7th Ave to Washington

Washington to Central

Central to Baseline 

Baseline to 51st Ave


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 02:59 PM~8181192
> *We do it at the Sonics on 51st and Baseline....
> 
> Ok Ima set up a DJ if I can for Sat. Nite....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 25 2007, 10:36 PM~8176832
> *Streetbeat Customs
> 823 N. 7th Ave
> Phoenix,AZ 85007
> ...


Joey you are doing a good job keeping this Sonic thing going. I seen you push it from the start, Keep up the good work......................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

man, I missed alot this afternoon! My hoopty is down for a bit......so have fun!!!!! I'll try and make it to "SONICS" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :werd:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 25 2007, 03:20 PM~8172186
> *Here is a sample of what went down in Tucson, AZ yesterday! As always you can check out all the pics at Lowriding Underground...
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

SOON TO HIT THE STREETS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 








































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:23 PM~8184818
> *SOON TO HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> ...


the towncar is coming out sick!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8184818
> *SOON TO HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> ...


Another "Vicious" creation!!!!!! Nice work Albert! now get back to work.....there is a line waiting for you!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 26 2007, 11:23 PM~8184818
> *SOON TO HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST NEED TO CLEAR COAT :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: Knightstalker :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:nosad: Slow day in AZ today... :werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 27 2007, 05:31 PM~8189935
> *:biggrin:  Knightstalker :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8191207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

I SEE YOU BOBIN YOUR HEAD :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 27 2007, 09:14 PM~8191599
> *I SEE YOU BOBIN YOUR HEAD  :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 26 2007, 12:41 PM~8180070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT  



> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 26 2007, 02:59 PM~8181192
> *We do it at the Sonics on 51st and Baseline....
> 
> Ok Ima set up a DJ if I can for Sat. Nite....
> ...


THERE YOU GO JOHNNY, STIR IT UP LIKE YOU DO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> *We do it at the Sonics on 51st and Baseline....
> 
> Ok Ima set up a DJ if I can for Sat. Nite....
> Large trophy and "Free Hand Wash Voucher" to "Best Car"!!!!!
> ...


we'll see about that ESTILOW will be rollin' deep... and we get the "FARTHEST DRIVE" award for coming all the way from the East Side :biggrin: jk... do what you do jonny we do need to get it going up here again... i was in tucson last week and they have better cruising over there then us and we are probably ten times bigger of a city... :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

..................... 
















































...................working.................... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 28 2007, 09:45 AM~8194273
> *we'll see about that ESTILOW will be rollin' deep... and we get the "FARTHEST DRIVE" award for coming all the way from the East Side  :biggrin: jk... do what you do jonny we do need to get it going up here again... i was in tucson last week and they have better cruising over there then us and we are probably ten times bigger of a city... :0
> *


Kool Ricky call let me know a what time and where are we meeting


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 28 2007, 12:50 PM~8195470
> *.....................
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Art*Y*/MEATHEAD! :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT MY MONTE FOR SALE I GOT IT NOT THAT LONG AGO REALLY WANTED TO BUILD IT BUT I GOT AN IMPALA INSTEAD  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347363


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2007, 01:13 PM~8195960
> *Lookin good ArtY/MEATHEAD!  :biggrin:
> *



thanks......i'll post pics when the front is done!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 28 2007, 03:37 PM~8196407
> *thanks......i'll post pics when the front is done!
> *


  Fixed it...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AZ SIDE, WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2007, 03:17 PM~8196712
> * Fixed it...
> *



Cool


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 28 2007, 05:25 PM~8197097
> *Cool
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Holy Shit was I in a trance for a couple of minutes :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8197564
> *Holy Shit was I in a trance for a couple of minutes :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 28 2007, 07:14 PM~8197672
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

KISS MY ASS  :biggrin: JK


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

Lupio Rivera- Tragos amargos
http://www.zshare.net/audio/247125177cc3b5/
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 28 2007, 07:59 PM~8198044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jun 28 2007, 06:54 PM~8197543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

so sunday for sure??? at streetbeat??? what time ? it would be nice to see some old friends


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 28 2007, 07:59 PM~8198044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 29 2007, 09:11 AM~8201398
> *Anything going on this weekend?
> *


just the cruise saturday night homie


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 29 2007, 09:56 AM~8201698
> *just the cruise saturday night homie
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: cruise what cruise???....az still cruises???






:biggrin: just joking :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 29 2007, 11:33 AM~8202361
> *:dunno:  :dunno: cruise what cruise???....az still cruises???
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jun 29 2007, 06:20 AM~8200582
> *so sunday for sure??? at streetbeat??? what time ? it would be nice to see some old friends
> *


SATURDAY at Streetbeat


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jun 29 2007, 06:20 AM~8200582
> *so sunday for sure??? at streetbeat??? what time ? it would be nice to see some old friends
> *


*SATURDAY!!!!!*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Where is Streetbeat?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

this weekend there is going to be a meet up and cruise


June 30th 2007

Getting Underway 7pm

Meetup is located at

Streetbeat Customs

on 7th Ave and Roosevelt

Phoenix, AZ


Meeting at 700pm - 800pm

Leave for caravan at 800pm

Carvan Route as follows:

South on 7th Ave to Jefferson

East on Jefferson to Central

South on Central to Baseline

West on Baseline to SE corner at Sonics


Can it get any simplier

If you have a custom car and you REALLY drive it! Bring it out


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jun 29 2007, 12:18 PM~8203132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that SATURDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

so...whats going on this weekend?? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Can someone point me in the right direction on where I can find a place that sells hats like these (stetsons, fidoras dobbs etc)


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 28 2007, 06:59 PM~8198044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP to the top!!!!!!!!!!!(worth it)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 29 2007, 02:52 PM~8203777
> *so...whats going on this weekend?? :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: ::dunno: :dunno:



J/K... :biggrin: Ey Ray you guys going to Denver LRM show?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

there is a shop Azteca across from manic mechanics in the shoppin center on 50th ave and glendale


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 29 2007, 03:17 PM~8203903
> *there is a shop Azteca Soul across from manic mechanics  in the shoppin center  on 50th ave and glendale
> *


:thumbsup: Good prices too.. cheaper than Old School CIty...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 29 2007, 03:01 PM~8203824
> *Can someone point me in the right direction on where I can find a place that sells hats like these (stetsons, fidoras dobbs etc)
> 
> 
> ...


Call Martian at "Azteca Soul" he is across the street from us. his # is 623.435.2100..........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thanks!! I was starting to wonder if anyone had any style out here in PHX....lol :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

has anybody seen the movie "Sunday Driver" ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah a few times


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 29 2007, 10:50 PM~8206562
> *yeah a few times
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up AZ side???? See ya tonight at the spot!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN91_@Jun 29 2007, 10:25 PM~8206415
> *has anybody seen the movie "Sunday Driver" ?
> *


 :loco: The question should be has anyone NOT see Sunday Driver. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

this weekend there is going to be a meet up and cruise


June 30th 2007

Getting Underway 7pm

Meetup is located at

Streetbeat Customs

on 7th Ave and Roosevelt

Phoenix, AZ


Meeting at 700pm - 800pm

Leave for caravan at 800pm

Carvan Route as follows:

South on 7th Ave to Jefferson

East on Jefferson to Central

South on Central to Baseline

West on Baseline to SE corner at Sonics


Can it get any simplier

If you have a custom car and you REALLY drive it! Bring it out


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2007, 09:20 AM~8207995
> *:loco: The question should be has anyone NOT see Sunday Driver. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
Me


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2007, 08:18 AM~8207983
> *What's up AZ side????  See ya tonight at the spot!
> *


 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2007, 08:20 AM~8207995
> *:loco: The question should be has anyone NOT see Sunday Driver. :biggrin:
> *


me


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 30 2007, 10:36 AM~8208067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me3


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 30 2007, 09:36 AM~8208067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we need movie night next time instead of cruise night?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 30 2007, 10:06 AM~8208251
> *You should check it out
> You havent either????
> Do we need movie night next time instead of cruise night??  LOL :biggrin:
> *


Sound like a plan cruzing next weekend to the drive in on Scottsdale kool jenn you are so smart :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*STREET STARS DVD WILL BE IN THE STREETS TONIGHT :biggrin: , JOHNNY IS GIVING AWAYS AWARDS AND FOOD, HIT HIM UP FOR DETAILS, AND HIT A SWITCH WHEN YOU SEE THAT CAMERA, AND I WANT TO TAKE THIS OPERTUNITY TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE AZ RIDERS THAT SUPPORT STREET STARS, THANKS FOR REAL, AND TO JOHNNY I LOVE YOU DOG, PEACE RIDERS*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ good morning i have fun yesterday at the cruz kick back at sonic and street beat thanks to all the car club the show up yesterday and suport our movimiento remember lowrider is not about who has the best show car is about life style


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jun 30 2007, 09:18 AM~8207983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicely said gato, and this time i understood you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what's cracking today?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SUP AZ, I NEED TO KNOW IF ANYBODY FOUND A PSP IN A CASE WITH SOME GAMES....... MY KID LOST IT OR LEFT IT BEHIND LAST NIGHT AT SONICS AT THE BENCHES BY THE RESTROOMS...... IF ANYBODY FOUND IT CAN YOU PLEASE CALL ME , I WOULD REALLY APPRICIATE IT AND MY SON WOULD TOO!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8213413
> *SUP AZ, I NEED TO KNOW IF ANYBODY FOUND A PSP IN A CASE WITH SOME GAMES....... MY KID LOST IT OR LEFT IT BEHIND LAST NIGHT AT SONICS AT THE BENCHES BY THE RESTROOMS...... IF ANYBODY FOUND IT CAN YOU PLEASE CALL ME , I WOULD REALLY APPRICIATE IT AND MY SON WOULD TOO!!!!
> *


hopefully you get it back brotha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2007, 11:14 AM~8212959
> *that must be another spot cause i didn't see you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nicely said gato, and this time i understood you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I missed my flight, so I didnt make it back in AZ til this morning. :angry: I wont be able to make movie night at the drive in next weekend either....I'l be out of town for some very important business.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 1 2007, 06:06 PM~8214475
> *I missed my flight, so I didnt make it back in AZ til this morning. :angry:  I wont be able to make movie night at the drive in next weekend either....I'l be out of town for some very important business.
> *


 :0 wow!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone in here know of any good paint/bodyshops in Phoenix? I need some work done on a chevy bomb


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TONY AT "THE SHOPP". :thumbsup: RIGHT NEXT DOOR TO STREETLIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

RICKY, WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 1 2007, 06:25 PM~8214541
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning!! ..........hung over at work :yessad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2007, 09:44 AM~8217405
> *Good Morning!! ..........hung over at work :yessad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2007, 10:32 PM~8215826
> *RICKY, WHATS CRACKIN?
> *


nothin' fool i'm at work right now, so i'll be posting up those pics soon...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Jul 1 2007, 07:17 PM~8215072
> *Anyone in here know of any good paint/bodyshops in Phoenix? I need some work done on a chevy bomb
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=329812&st=100

Hit up Albert Lebario, AKA "Vicious" or "Top Gun" here on LIL. 

Everyone check out this link.......Albert is getting it done. If you are serious about getting real work done see albert, if you are not ready see someone else.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 10:24 AM~8217543
> *nothin' fool i'm at work right now, so i'll be posting up those pics soon...
> *


WUT IT DEW HOMIE?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 2 2007, 06:51 AM~8217424
> *WUZ UP HOMIE?
> *


whats crakin mayne!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

good morning ariza! i just wanted to say to jonny and everyone else who came out saturday "THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!"... let's keep it like that every weekend... well here's a few pictures i took, i'll post the rest on my site later on...























































And my favorite picture of the night definetly has to be this one...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 08:38 AM~8217802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice pics Ricky...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 08:38 AM~8217802
> *good morning ariza! i just wanted to say to jonny and everyone else who came out saturday "THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!"... let's keep it like that every weekend... well here's a few pictures i took, i'll post the rest on my site later on...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Ricky the one caddy is freaking sick bro


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 2 2007, 08:46 AM~8217835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i knew you would like that shit...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Saturday nite turned out great. It was cool meeting alot of you guys. Thanks to everyone who showed up, and to Joey for getting it started at Streetbeat...........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8218565
> *what's up hector!? nice meeting you last night...
> thanks fool, you still MIA? :dunno:
> yeah i knew you would like that shit...
> *



Yeah bro it was koo meeting you I had to dip out cause I had famiily from out of town waiting at my house and I wasn't even there, lol. I said fuck it and headed to sonic for a minute. jajajajaja...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ha ha... crazy...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 11:00 AM~8218565
> *what's up hector!? nice meeting you last night...
> 
> thanks fool, you still MIA? :dunno:
> *



:0 Hector actually showed up for something? :wow:


*M.I.A.*? :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2007, 12:43 PM~8219130
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 12:59 PM~8219263
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2007, 02:23 PM~8219429
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2007, 01:17 PM~8218962
> *:0  Hector actually showed up for something? :wow:
> M.I.A.? :roflmao: :roflmao:  :no:
> 
> ...



Si guey, lol. Only for a lil though cause when i got home I had family waiting at the door, lol. :biggrin: I gave them a beer and told them to stop crying bout how hot it was, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 2 2007, 02:13 PM~8219788
> *Si guey, lol. Only for a lil though cause when i got home I had family waiting at the door, lol.  :biggrin:  I gave them a beer and told them to stop crying bout how hot it was, lol.
> *



Orale...  


Next time you should take Jose... shit he has the green lac, the 65 and the one lac that used to be white... :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2007, 03:42 PM~8219967
> *Orale...
> Next time you should take Jose... shit he has the green lac, the 65 and the one lac that used to be white... :0 :worship: :biggrin:
> *



yup the 65 is DONE! I was with him on Saturday (earlier in the day) and I told him about it but he had been working on Juniors car all day he was prolly burned out.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 2 2007, 02:51 PM~8220017
> *yup the 65 is DONE! I was with him on Saturday (earlier in the day) and I told him about it but he had been working on Juniors car all day he was prolly burned out.
> *


Can't wait to see that 65 out... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 08:38 AM~8217802
> *good morning ariza! i just wanted to say to jonny and everyone else who came out saturday "THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!"... let's keep it like that every weekend... well here's a few pictures i took, i'll post the rest on my site later on...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic ricky :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 2 2007, 10:36 AM~8218388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here bro, nice to meet you too


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8220506
> *
> hahaha pinche estupido :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Callate gordito estupido :angry:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 2 2007, 06:46 PM~8221589
> *:0
> *



close your mouth fool... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 2 2007, 06:46 PM~8221589
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2007, 07:28 PM~8221906
> *close your mouth fool...  :biggrin:
> *


STOP SHOWN YOUR TEETH!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8223358
> *STOP SHOWN YOUR TEETH!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2007, 04:30 PM~8220648
> *Callate papito estupido  :angry:
> *


calmate cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2007, 12:17 PM~8218962
> *:0  Hector actually showed up for something? :wow:
> M.I.A.? :roflmao: :roflmao:  :no:
> 
> ...


well i haven't seen you out and about for a long ass time :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 3 2007, 08:39 AM~8225300
> *well i haven't seen you out and about for a long ass time :dunno:
> *



Gotta concentrate on bringing my car out homie...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 3 2007, 09:28 AM~8225609
> *Gotta concentrate on bringing my car out homie...
> *


oh ok i get it


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm fuckin tired today! So what's everyone doin for the 4th? I think I'm gonna go to the Bartlett lake or to the river. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 09:57 AM~8225825
> *I'm fuckin tired today! So what's everyone doin for the 4th? I think I'm gonna go to the Bartlett lake or to the river.  :biggrin:
> *



I'ma go buy some fireworks and blow some shit up.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 3 2007, 11:04 AM~8225899
> *I'ma go buy some fireworks and blow some shit up....  :biggrin:
> *



when you come back bring some m80's...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 3 2007, 09:32 AM~8225636
> *oh ok i get it
> *


:werd: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 10:08 AM~8225928
> *when you come back bring some m80's...
> *



:0 hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

_  que transa az!........_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 3 2007, 11:12 AM~8225968
> *:0  hno:
> 
> *



hehehehe...

step one: catch pegion

step two: tie m80 to said pegion

step three: lit m80 and release pegion

step four: hilarity ensues... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 3 2007, 10:19 AM~8226025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 10:19 AM~8226028
> *hehehehe...
> 
> step one: catch pegion
> ...



Step Five: SPELL CHECK! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jul 3 2007, 12:39 PM~8226604
> *Step Five: SPELL CHECK!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I know I caught "lit" but I'm too lazy to change it. I was thinking bout getting lit, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna+Jul 3 2007, 11:39 AM~8226604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 3 2007, 01:48 PM~8227126
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yes! lol.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 01:05 PM~8227259
> *yes! lol.
> *


I'M NOT LAUGHING AT YOU, I'M LAUGHING WITH YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 3 2007, 02:28 PM~8227430
> *:biggrin:
> I'M NOT LAUGHING AT YOU, I'M LAUGHING WITH YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i know, lol.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up ARIZA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2007, 10:41 PM~8223748
> *
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 3 2007, 06:13 PM~8229475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Was up AZ. :nicoderm:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 11:49 AM~8226656
> *Yeah I know I caught "lit" but I'm too lazy to change it. I was thinking bout getting lit, lol  :biggrin:
> *


I can accept that excuse, however I can't wait to see what you have to say about misspelling PIGEON 3 times! :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 3 2007, 04:47 PM~8228882
> *What up ARIZA
> *


He is talking :uh: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy 4th of July!!!!!!!!!!    











:yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 4 2007, 10:38 AM~8233685
> *Happy 4th of July!!!!!!!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:
> *



X2


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2007, 11:25 AM~8233962
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna+Jul 3 2007, 11:08 PM~8231714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X4*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 4 2007, 10:16 AM~8233592
> *He is talking  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8236982
> *:werd:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2007, 10:12 PM~8236985
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Ruben? You back in the heat yet? You need to come back and take pics again :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 4 2007, 10:22 PM~8237035
> *What up Ruben? You back in the heat yet? You need to come back and take pics again :biggrin:
> *



Hell nah homie... I'm on vacation  :biggrin: 


But don't worry homie.. *you know I got you on the pics...* I'll hit you up when I get back...  :yes: :werd:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2007, 10:32 PM~8237057
> *Hell nah homie... I'm on vacation    :biggrin:
> But don't worry homie.. you know I got you on the pics... I'll hit you up when I get back...    :yes:  :werd:
> *


:twak: you been on vacation 4 too long you need to get your lazy azz up and come back to AZ and get to work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8236982
> *:werd:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 5 2007, 07:15 AM~8238337
> *:twak: you been on vacation 4 too long you need to get your lazy azz up and come back to AZ and get to work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd: :


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mornin


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 5 2007, 07:15 AM~8238337
> *:twak: you been on vacation 4 too long you need to get your lazy azz up and come back to AZ and get to work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




























:nono: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 09:32 AM~8239057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, u on vacation too!? :biggrin: 
I'm getting that Lowrider Mag your father in law is in from my momma's house in Hawaii, yup no 1,000,000 degree weather for me! It's a nice, oh so nice temperature here, and I'm right near da beach, BOI! LOL


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 5 2007, 10:11 AM~8239336
> *LOL, u on vacation too!?  :biggrin:
> I'm getting that Lowrider Mag your father in law is in from my momma's house in Hawaii, yup no 1,000,000 degree weather for me! It's a nice, oh so nice temperature here, and I'm right near da beach, BOI! LOL
> *


Bring me some of that weather back........................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 5 2007, 10:11 AM~8239336
> *LOL, u on vacation too!?  :biggrin:
> I'm getting that Lowrider Mag your father in law is in from my momma's house in Hawaii, yup no 1,000,000 degree weather for me! It's a nice, oh so nice temperature here, and I'm right near da beach, BOI! LOL
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, that mag did not show that car off right! The pics you have are way nicer Knightstalker! The paint was not shown right in the mag!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8239612
> *Oh yeah, that mag did not show that car off right! The pics you have are way nicer Knightstalker! The paint was not shown right in the mag!
> *


Thx homie...  

He's been showing for 24+YEARS HOMIE... Wait till he comes back out of retirement with some new shit! :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 09:32 AM~8239057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO hahaha :biggrin: :cheesy: . Its kool stay on vacation have fun and enjoy I haven't go on vacation in freaking a year :angry: that must be nice


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 5 2007, 12:44 PM~8240602
> *LMFAO hahaha  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  . Its kool stay on vacation have fun and enjoy I haven't go on vacation in freaking a year  :angry: that must be nice
> *


:nosad: That sucks homie... You need to take a break once in a while... get away from all the stress and drama or you'll go :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 03:11 PM~8241240
> *:nosad: That sucks homie... You need to take a break once in a while... get away from all the stress and drama or you'll go :loco: :biggrin:
> *



"OMG FTP"

"Fuck that puto" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 5 2007, 02:35 PM~8241391
> *"OMG FTP"
> 
> "Fuck that puto"  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :twak: :wave::


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 03:59 PM~8241502
> *:scrutinize: :twak:  :wave::
> *



hahahaha... q-vo!

I'm getting deported... it's okay though I'll be back. Watch my plate. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 5 2007, 03:00 PM~8241510
> *hahahaha... q-vo!
> 
> I'm getting deported... it's okay though I'll be back. Watch my plate.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 5 2007, 02:11 PM~8241240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2007, 03:56 PM~8241955
> *thats right thats why i'm on vacation too :biggrin:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

thats why ive been on vacation for 2 1/2 years... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 5 2007, 06:25 PM~8242940
> *thats why ive been on vacation for 2 1/2 years... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 5 2007, 06:25 PM~8242940
> *thats why ive been on vacation for 2 1/2 years... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fool quit lying your just being lazy!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT'S POPP'N TO ALL MY "CARNALES" FROM THE SIDE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jul 5 2007, 08:26 PM~8243952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sup Fred? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8244440
> *Sup Fred? :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a steering column housing kit for a 78 cutlass? No tilt, shifter's on the floor.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Jul 5 2007, 10:24 PM~8244959
> *Anyone know where I can find a steering column housing kit for a 78 cutlass? No tilt, shifter's on the floor.
> *



:0 You remembered your password?! :wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Jul 5 2007, 06:25 PM~8242940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DOGG, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?




> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 11:10 PM~8245300
> *:0 You remembered your password?! :wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*YO... WHAT UP MY AZ RIDERS! JUST WANT TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ON THE DESERT DIAMOND CASINO CAR SHOW THAT'S BEING HELD IN TUCSON NEXT MONTH?*</span>[/B][/B]


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*MOVE IN & ALL ADDITIONAL INFO TO BE ANNOUNCED REAL SOON!!!*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 02:11 PM~8241240
> *:nosad: That sucks homie... You need to take a break once in a while... get away from all the stress and drama or you'll go :loco: :biggrin:
> *


I know my vacation are on October for the super show :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Buenos dias!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 6 2007, 05:59 AM~8246553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole AZ enything for thiz weekend


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 6 2007, 05:59 AM~8246553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAQUE PREGUNTAS, NO TE DEJAN SALIR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2007, 02:28 PM~8249271
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PAQUE PREGUNTAS, NO TE DEJAN SALIR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



A.K.A. "Mandilon" :biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Sonics tomorrow??? Anything this weekend.....after the sun goes down!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2007, 01:28 PM~8249271
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PAQUE PREGUNTAS, NO TE DEJAN SALIR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
Ben you know Better that in my house I have year last word :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Si mi vida
Si mi cielo
Si mi amor
Donde firmo 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8249297
> *A.K.A. "Mandilon"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry:  :biggrin: 
Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2007, 02:59 PM~8249867
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Ben you know Better that in my house I have year last word  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Si mi vida
> ...



:nosad: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 6 2007, 03:09 PM~8249912
> *:nosad: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

SUP AZ! :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I dug out my old Lowrider mags, took some pics of them, I'll post some pics up soon. Oh and I'm not gonna sell unless you really make it worth my time to haul them onto the plane. < this is mainly for you Joey


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2007, 02:59 PM~8249867
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Ben you know Better that in my house I have year last word  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Si mi vida
> ...


pinche gatito :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What's everybody doing for happy hour?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Jul 5 2007, 10:24 PM~8244959
> *Anyone know where I can find a steering column housing kit for a 78 cutlass? No tilt, shifter's on the floor.
> *


Try www.dvap.com its a wrecking yard north of Phx. I-17 & Happy Valley rd. ask for Billy, a cool dude always helped me out.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 6 2007, 04:54 PM~8250551
> *Try www.dvap.com its a wrecking yard north of Phx. I-17 & Happy Valley rd. ask for Billy, a cool dude always helped me out.
> *


got alot of shit from that place


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 6 2007, 06:08 PM~8250909
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2007, 11:10 PM~8245300
> *:0 You remembered your password?! :wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Yea homie :roflmao:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jul 6 2007, 02:13 PM~8249589
> *Sonics tomorrow??? Anything this weekend.....after the sun goes down!
> *


2x


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Jul 6 2007, 08:32 PM~8251640
> *:biggrin:  Yea homie :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 6 2007, 04:46 PM~8250511
> *What's everybody doing for happy hour?
> *


Macayos on central


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

Alright Riders... I NEED YO HELP!!! I'm trying to reach the following people...

Vicente GROUPE CC
Mr. Chino Klique CC
Luis Miranda Imperials CC



If anyone can help me out, please send me their #'s or have them contact me [email protected]. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Gracias


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 7 2007, 07:49 PM~8256554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Quit posting your baby pictures cabron... :twak:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 6 2007, 02:59 PM~8249867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT LEAST HE'S GETTING SOME.....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anything going on today??????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 8 2007, 12:29 PM~8259616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WHOLE LOTTA ASS NOT ENOUGH SKIRT :rofl:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 8 2007, 01:53 PM~8260052
> *Anything going on today??????
> *


anything?


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

lol @ those pics man


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm back bitches!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


BTW....We did good at the hop for the Colorado LRM show. Won 1st, 2nd (Double pump) and Nene got 3rd for his single. 

Houston here we come!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jul 8 2007, 12:29 PM~8259616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU, AND CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIG WIN...... TAKE CARE OUT THERE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 8 2007, 10:27 PM~8263382
> *I'm back bitches!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> BTW....We did good at the hop for the Colorado LRM show.  Won 1st, 2nd (Double pump) and Nene got 3rd for his single.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jul 7 2007, 07:18 PM~8256367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more of her! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 9 2007, 07:46 AM~8264932
> *post more of her! :cheesy:
> *


cochino :biggrin: :biggrin: but yeah post more


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2007, 12:02 PM~8266184
> *cochino :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but yeah post more
> *



What up?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2007, 11:02 AM~8266184
> *cochino :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but yeah post more
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

This is how I spent my weekend...

locked up!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 9 2007, 01:04 PM~8267123
> *This is how I spent my weekend...
> 
> locked up!
> *


:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 9 2007, 01:04 PM~8267123
> *This is how I spent my weekend...
> 
> locked up!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Tim are you guys coming out for the cruz


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 9 2007, 02:31 PM~8267344
> *:0 :scrutinize:
> *



lol... I'm good... just spent my time clownin bums and shit... trying to keep my mind occupied.

fuckin bums looking like remix's of the other bums, lol. they all looked the same. I was clownin some fool cause he was in there for burglary, yet he was in there without shoes and a shirt, lol. I said what the fuck where you stealing shoes and shirts fucker, lol.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

chilling @ Pei Wei for lunch surfin LIL on my iPhone. Anything worth happening this weekend? I need to take some pix. I haven't had much time to go and see what's happening.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

NEXT CRUISE AUGUST 4TH MEETING AT STREEBEAT 7TH AVE SOUTH OF ROOSEVELT AT 7 AND CRUISING TO SONIC ON BASELINE AT 51ST! LETS GET IT BETTER THAN LAST TIME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 9 2007, 02:05 PM~8267621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

If anyone in town in looking for a clean 2DR '47 Fleetline, hit me up. A dude down the street from me is selling this. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What up AZ! How much is he asking on the 47? Just curious. im picking up a 47 plymouth in a few weeks.....but its going to be a lengthy project.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking Arizona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2007, 09:50 AM~8274451
> *Whatz cracking Arizona
> *


sup puto :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8276456
> *sup puto :biggrin:
> *


Ke estupido eres :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Hector are you taking the Monte Carlos out for the next cruzing or you coming on the hummer otra vez I didn't knew that was you I park my ride infront of the hummer


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

OGPLAYER :wave:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 9 2007, 08:59 PM~8270821
> *If anyone in town in looking for a clean 2DR '47 Fleetline, hit me up.  A dude down the street from me is selling this.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jul 10 2007, 03:57 PM~8277491
> *OGPLAYER :wave:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP CHANO?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 9 2007, 08:59 PM~8270821
> *If anyone in town in looking for a clean 2DR '47 Fleetline, hit me up.  A dude down the street from me is selling this.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price homie? :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Jul 10 2007, 03:59 PM~8277511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dude was only taking offfers and the car is in NE Phoenix.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 








































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

MY NEXT PROJECT :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 10 2007, 03:22 PM~8277259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:10 PM~8280859
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HARD IN DA PAINT DVD


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:15 AM~8282083
> *SOME OF TRUUCHA'S PICS FROM DENVER..NENE & GUEDO HOPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*FOR SALE* - 1998 Lincoln Town Car Cartier

- Basic "Streetlife" Setup (2 pumps/6 batts)
- 2" extended A-Arms
- 8"/12" cylinders
- Dual-DIN Panasonic In-Dash DVD
- 14x7's (gold/chrome/red spokes w/ red/gold chips)

This car was recently lifted and is hardly driven at all. If you have any questions please contact me or EASTSIDA... *$6500 OBO -or- trade*


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:10 PM~8280859
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...



wish i could afford patterns!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

ME TOO :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 11 2007, 07:04 PM~8287452
> *ME TOO :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:twak: Calmate wey... Who's the one that gots work by doc and bugs? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2007, 07:08 PM~8287485
> *:twak: Calmate wey... Who's the one that gots work by doc and bugs? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


ME! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 11 2007, 02:50 PM~8285276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TELL IVAN TO CALL ME WERE GONNA HOP TOMARROW AND HE SAID HE HAS A CAPRICE SO BRING THAT AND ANY OTHEIR CAR'S HE HAS .


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 11 2007, 07:26 PM~8287619
> *ME! :biggrin: J/K
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 11 2007, 07:39 PM~8287704
> *TELL IVAN TO CALL ME WERE GONNA HOP TOMARROW AND HE SAID HE HAS A CAPRICE SO BRING THAT AND ANY OTHEIR CAR'S HE HAS .
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 11 2007, 07:39 PM~8287704
> *TELL IVAN TO CALL ME WERE GONNA HOP TOMARROW AND HE SAID HE HAS A CAPRICE SO BRING THAT AND ANY OTHEIR CAR'S HE HAS .
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2007, 07:31 AM~8291120
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wut up bro are you still on vacation


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2007, 04:25 PM~8277282
> *Wut up Hector are you taking the Monte Carlos out for the next cruzing or you coming on the hummer otra vez I didn't knew that was you I park my ride infront of the hummer
> *



They both got a lot more work to be done bro... we actually the monte needs interior and the other one needs to be finished getting painted and it needs wheels. the 67 I dunno what up with that haven't even started that one in about a year! :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 11 2007, 08:39 PM~8287704
> *TELL IVAN TO CALL ME WERE GONNA HOP TOMARROW AND HE SAID HE HAS A CAPRICE SO BRING THAT AND ANY OTHEIR CAR'S HE HAS .
> *



Where's the hop gonna be?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 12 2007, 08:17 AM~8291363
> *Where's the hop gonna be?
> *


like you're gonna go....lol :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 12 2007, 09:37 AM~8291479
> *like you're gonna go....lol :roflmao:
> *



Watch me! lol.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey AZ! If anyone is interested, check out my Build-Up topic ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350125


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

i heard the hop today is at locos shop


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 12 2007, 02:01 PM~8293665
> *i heard the hop today is at locos shop
> *



where's chalio's new shop?


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

it's on 52nd ave and lamar one block south of glendale


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 12 2007, 03:29 PM~8294426
> *it's on 52nd ave and lamar one block south of glendale
> *



What time?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 12 2007, 02:43 PM~8294556
> *What time?
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@Jul 12 2007, 11:53 AM~8293021
> *looks good!
> *


Wut up Tim are you guys coming to the cruzing on sat Aug 4 or to mi vida show on casa grande


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 04:46 PM~8295117
> *X2
> *



What should I wear?

ehhhhhh, lol. :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 12 2007, 03:58 PM~8295232
> *What should I wear?
> 
> ehhhhhh, lol. :roflmao:
> *


Wear a zarape and a big sombrero lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

i heard no one was ready for the hop today so they rescheduled for sunday


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

anything going down Friday night? Looking to go out and take some pics.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

LLA ME VOY A DORMIR  



































:cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

me too!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 12 2007, 08:12 AM~8291340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA :twak: estupido


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 07:44 AM~8291207
> *Wut up bro are you still on vacation
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2007, 08:37 AM~8300153
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *



i still got another week of vacation but I think i might use that whole week for Vegas! :0


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 03:51 PM~8295165
> *Wut up Tim are you guys coming to the cruzing on sat Aug 4 or to mi vida show on casa grande
> *



we will cruz on the 4th but the club is throwing a show in cali on the weekend of
the mi vida show. so we will be in cali that weekend.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328861


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 13 2007, 08:12 AM~8300346
> *i still got another week of vacation but I think i might use that whole week for Vegas!  :0
> *


 :0 You're going? :dunno:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Johhny throwing a show again at the Civic? I know one of his partners and he told me that Johnny just signed some papers for a date at the Civic. I know Andy is throwing that Latin Festival in September.
Just wondering :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jul 13 2007, 10:50 AM~8301622
> *Has anyone heard of Johhny throwing a show again at the Civic? I know one of his partners and he told me that Johnny just signed some papers for a date at the Civic. I know Andy is throwing that Latin Festival in September.
> Just wondering  :dunno:
> *



Supposedly word is August 18-19 :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jul 10 2007, 07:39 AM~8273942
> *What up AZ!  How much is he asking on the 47? Just curious. im picking up a  47 plymouth in a few weeks.....but its going to be a lengthy project.
> *


hEY i KNOW WHERE THERE IS A PLYMOUTH COUPE DELUXE........GOOD PRICE AND GREAT CONDITION.


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

hey can anyone help me out I'm looking for a store called artistic craftswork by ____<-(dont know the name of the artist) where they specialize in pinstriping any help would be greaTly appreciated


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2007, 11:44 AM~8302284
> *Supposedly word is August 18-19 :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2007, 01:20 PM~8302607
> *:0
> *



:dunno: Don't quote me on that... I tried calling Lazoya to verify but that fool never answers his phone... :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I just went to see my PO and I'm on colors! son of a bitch!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8302653
> *I just went to see my PO and I'm on colors! son of a bitch!
> *



:nosad: :banghead:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8302653
> *I just went to see my PO and I'm on colors! son of a bitch!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Booooooo! For how long?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8302653
> *I just went to see my PO and I'm on colors! son of a bitch!
> *


Maaan you are a criminal damn I'm scare :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Jul 13 2007, 03:21 PM~8303148
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: Booooooo!  For how long?
> *



Hopefully just a couple of weeks.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 13 2007, 03:25 PM~8303189
> *Maaan you are a criminal damn I'm scare  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



No mames guey, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 13 2007, 02:34 PM~8303260
> *No mames guey, lol.
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jul 13 2007, 10:50 AM~8301622
> *Has anyone heard of Johhny throwing a show again at the Civic? I know one of his partners and he told me that Johnny just signed some papers for a date at the Civic. I know Andy is throwing that Latin Festival in September.
> Just wondering  :dunno:
> *


I heard he is throwing a show too. 11&12or 18& 19 not sure though


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FUCK IT LET'S DO HOW WE DO EVERY YEAR LET'S WAKE UP AT FIVE IN THE MORNING OR MAYBE NOT EVEN SLEEP AND GO TO THE SHOW AND SET UP FOR 4 HOUR'S AND SPEND ALL THAT MONEY ON DISPLAY AND TICKETS AND GO BUY SOME SET'S AND SOME NEW KICK'S AND MAYBE SOME NEW KICK'S FOR YOUR GIRL IF SHE'S WIT YOU THEN GO EAT AND GO TO THE SHOW AND DUST YOUR CAR OFF AND WALK AROUND LOOK AT ALL THE SAME CAR'S THAT WE SEE ON THE STREET'S OR EVERY WEEKEND AND WAKE UP SUNDAY AND DO THE SAME THING ALL OVER AND THEN SPEND ALL YOUR TIME WAITING FOR THE AWARDS AND HE GIVES ALL THE 1ST PLACE AWARDS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME FROM CALI AND WALK UP AND COLLECT YOU 9 PLACE GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLIMPIES FOR A FREE PICKLES ON YOU 6 INCH SANDWITCH AND LEAVE THE SHOW THINKING FUCK JHONNY WELL HE'S LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK . WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR "THE SAME OLD THING" :dunno: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:scrutinize: TRUE!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Ain't that the fucking truth!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8305513
> *FUCK IT LET'S DO HOW WE DO EVERY YEAR LET'S WAKE UP AT FIVE IN THE MORNING OR MAYBE NOT EVEN SLEEP AND GO TO THE SHOW AND SET UP FOR 4 HOUR'S AND SPEND ALL THAT MONEY ON DISPLAY AND TICKETS AND GO BUY SOME SET'S AND SOME NEW KICK'S AND MAYBE SOME NEW KICK'S FOR YOUR GIRL IF SHE'S WIT YOU THEN GO EAT AND GO TO THE SHOW AND DUST YOUR CAR OFF AND WALK AROUND LOOK AT ALL THE SAME CAR'S THAT WE SEE ON THE STREET'S OR EVERY WEEKEND AND WAKE UP SUNDAY AND DO THE SAME THING ALL OVER AND THEN SPEND ALL YOUR TIME WAITING FOR THE AWARDS AND HE GIVES ALL THE 1ST PLACE AWARDS TO EVERYONE  THAT CAME FROM CALI AND WALK UP AND COLLECT YOU 9 PLACE GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLIMPIES FOR A FREE PICKLES ON YOU 6 INCH SANDWITCH AND LEAVE THE SHOW THINKING FUCK JHONNY WELL HE'S LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK . WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR "THE SAME OLD THING" :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn dogg thats true cause you hear that from everybody every year he puts a show


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8305513
> *FUCK IT LET'S DO HOW WE DO EVERY YEAR LET'S WAKE UP AT FIVE IN THE MORNING OR MAYBE NOT EVEN SLEEP AND GO TO THE SHOW AND SET UP FOR 4 HOUR'S AND SPEND ALL THAT MONEY ON DISPLAY AND TICKETS AND GO BUY SOME SET'S AND SOME NEW KICK'S AND MAYBE SOME NEW KICK'S FOR YOUR GIRL IF SHE'S WIT YOU THEN GO EAT AND GO TO THE SHOW AND DUST YOUR CAR OFF AND WALK AROUND LOOK AT ALL THE SAME CAR'S THAT WE SEE ON THE STREET'S OR EVERY WEEKEND AND WAKE UP SUNDAY AND DO THE SAME THING ALL OVER AND THEN SPEND ALL YOUR TIME WAITING FOR THE AWARDS AND HE GIVES ALL THE 1ST PLACE AWARDS TO EVERYONE  THAT CAME FROM CALI AND WALK UP AND COLLECT YOU 9 PLACE GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLIMPIES FOR A FREE PICKLES ON YOU 6 INCH SANDWITCH AND LEAVE THE SHOW THINKING FUCK JHONNY WELL HE'S LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK . WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR "THE SAME OLD THING" :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Yea is all I ever hear from everyone he sellfhimself over enyone that came from outstate :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 14 2007, 07:30 AM~8306888
> *Yea is all I ever hear from everyone he sellfhimself over enyone that came from outstate  :dunno:
> *


wtf???????? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2007, 05:36 PM~8309315
> *wtf???????? :biggrin:
> *


x1983274363728320


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW! IF YOU ATTENDED TCC LAST MONTH... JUST WAIT FOR WHAT WE HAVE IN STORE FOR OUR HOMETOWN OF PHOENIX!!! *

*1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL LOWRIDER SHOW

MORE INFO STILL TO COME!!!

THE PAPERS HAVE BEEN SIGNED!!!!

MORE DETAILS TO COME VERY SOON!!!*


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

WHATS A GOOD SITE TO FIND CARS IN PHOENIX OTHER THE CRAIGLIST


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno: autotrader


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8305513
> *FUCK IT LET'S DO HOW WE DO EVERY YEAR LET'S WAKE UP AT FIVE IN THE MORNING OR MAYBE NOT EVEN SLEEP AND GO TO THE SHOW AND SET UP FOR 4 HOUR'S AND SPEND ALL THAT MONEY ON DISPLAY AND TICKETS AND GO BUY SOME SET'S AND SOME NEW KICK'S AND MAYBE SOME NEW KICK'S FOR YOUR GIRL IF SHE'S WIT YOU THEN GO EAT AND GO TO THE SHOW AND DUST YOUR CAR OFF AND WALK AROUND LOOK AT ALL THE SAME CAR'S THAT WE SEE ON THE STREET'S OR EVERY WEEKEND AND WAKE UP SUNDAY AND DO THE SAME THING ALL OVER AND THEN SPEND ALL YOUR TIME WAITING FOR THE AWARDS AND HE GIVES ALL THE 1ST PLACE AWARDS TO EVERYONE  THAT CAME FROM CALI AND WALK UP AND COLLECT YOU 9 PLACE GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLIMPIES FOR A FREE PICKLES ON YOU 6 INCH SANDWITCH AND LEAVE THE SHOW THINKING FUCK JHONNY WELL HE'S LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK . WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR "THE SAME OLD THING" :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


sounds like you have been through that before..........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 14 2007, 05:36 PM~8309315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DOGG, QUE TE PASO AYER? WHAT HAPPENED TO "I'LL BE RIGHT BACK"
:twak:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8305513
> *FUCK IT LET'S DO HOW WE DO EVERY YEAR LET'S WAKE UP AT FIVE IN THE MORNING OR MAYBE NOT EVEN SLEEP AND GO TO THE SHOW AND SET UP FOR 4 HOUR'S AND SPEND ALL THAT MONEY ON DISPLAY AND TICKETS AND GO BUY SOME SET'S AND SOME NEW KICK'S AND MAYBE SOME NEW KICK'S FOR YOUR GIRL IF SHE'S WIT YOU THEN GO EAT AND GO TO THE SHOW AND DUST YOUR CAR OFF AND WALK AROUND LOOK AT ALL THE SAME CAR'S THAT WE SEE ON THE STREET'S OR EVERY WEEKEND AND WAKE UP SUNDAY AND DO THE SAME THING ALL OVER AND THEN SPEND ALL YOUR TIME WAITING FOR THE AWARDS AND HE GIVES ALL THE 1ST PLACE AWARDS TO EVERYONE  THAT CAME FROM CALI AND WALK UP AND COLLECT YOU 9 PLACE GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLIMPIES FOR A FREE PICKLES ON YOU 6 INCH SANDWITCH AND LEAVE THE SHOW THINKING FUCK JHONNY WELL HE'S LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK . WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR "THE SAME OLD THING" :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :0 hno: get 'em ed! :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 15 2007, 12:34 PM~8312799
> *:0  hno: get 'em ed! :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


What up bro? Happy b-day


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks fool 22 now i'm getting old :biggrin: and wiser too, so you guys going to the Mi Vida show?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 15 2007, 12:58 PM~8312904
> *thanks fool 22 now i'm getting old :biggrin: and wiser too, so you guys going to the Mi Vida show?
> *


I still don't know yet. Hopefully


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHO EVER GOT'S A HOPPER BREAK IT OUT TODAY SO WE CAN HOP WERE TRYING TO PUT IT TOGETHER FOR WHEN IT GET'S ALITTLE COOLER AND IF YOU READ THIS ROLL'N HIT ME HOMIE (602)3489220 SO WE COULD SEE WHERE WE GONNA GO IF HERE OR MESA SO LIKE I SAID IF YOUR SHIT 'S READY BRING IT! AND IF IT AINT YOU SHOULD STAY READY  " NO EXCUSES"


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up with the hop today????? anybody?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jul 14 2007, 07:48 PM~8309820
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW!  IF YOU ATTENDED TCC LAST MONTH... JUST WAIT FOR WHAT WE HAVE IN STORE FOR OUR HOMETOWN OF PHOENIX!!!
> 
> 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL LOWRIDER SHOW
> ...


*


:thumbsup:*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 15 2007, 12:58 PM~8312904
> *thanks fool 22 now i'm getting old :biggrin: and wiser too, so you guys going to the Mi Vida show?
> *



:biggrin: Happy Bday homie...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up loco


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

anybody get any info in the hop that was supposed to be today???


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 15 2007, 08:53 PM~8315468
> *anybody get any info in the hop that was supposed to be today???
> *


where is it susposed to be at.........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 15 2007, 08:11 PM~8315141
> *whats up loco
> *



:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 15 2007, 12:58 PM~8312904
> *thanks fool 22 now i'm getting old :biggrin: and wiser too, so you guys going to the Mi Vida show?
> *


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 15 2007, 12:58 PM~8312904
> *thanks fool 22 now i'm getting old :biggrin: and wiser too, so you guys going to the Mi Vida show?
> *


WE'RE GOING.....SEE YOU VAYOS THERE..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 15 2007, 01:58 PM~8312904
> *thanks fool 22 now i'm getting old :biggrin: and wiser too, so you guys going to the Mi Vida show?
> *



22? Son of a bitch! I just turned 25 on wednesday... lol. Happy belated birthday Ricky.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 16 2007, 08:25 AM~8317868
> *WE'RE GOING.....SEE YOU VAYOS THERE..
> *


us "vayos" will be there too  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 16 2007, 08:31 AM~8317899
> *22? Son of a bitch! I just turned 25 on wednesday... lol. Happy belated birthday Ricky.
> *


ha ha... that means you got ALOT of wisdom homie :biggrin: thanks


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 16 2007, 09:33 AM~8317916
> *us "vayos" will be there too   :biggrin:
> ha ha... that means you got ALOT of wisdom homie :biggrin: thanks
> *



Fuck that it means I'm 18 with 7 years experience. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 15 2007, 08:07 PM~8315124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SUP AZ WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2007, 12:12 PM~8319451
> *SUP AZ WHATS CRACKIN?
> *


ben do you know anyone who can print me a vinyl banner like 4x6 by friday... i need it for the show cause the fool who was gonna do it backed out today...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8319494
> *ben do you know anyone who can print me a vinyl banner like 4x6 by friday... i need it for the show cause the fool who was gonna do it backed out today...
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS, LET ME MAKE A COUPLE OF PHONE CALLS AND I GET BACK TO YOU


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2007, 12:23 PM~8319534
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS, LET ME MAKE A COUPLE OF PHONE CALLS AND I GET BACK TO YOU
> *


thanks ben...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2007, 12:12 PM~8319451
> *SUP AZ WHATS CRACKIN?
> *


Wut up my doggy dog are you goin to be hm komo a las 2 Roger say to take la kulera 2day we are goin to put 8 TV on her :biggrin: and cut el carro


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 16 2007, 12:34 PM~8319626
> *Wut up my doggy dog are you goin to be hm komo a las 2 Roger say to take la kulera 2day we are goin to put 8 TV on her  :biggrin:  and cut el carro
> *


damn in one day? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8319494
> *ben do you know anyone who can print me a vinyl banner like 4x6 by friday... i need it for the show cause the fool who was gonna do it backed out today...
> *


Pinches kuleros thatz wrong homie pero no hay pedo wey you will get one B4 the show :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 16 2007, 12:37 PM~8319650
> *damn in one day? :0  :biggrin:
> *


You know thiz is the way Ben custom wheels doit :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ha ha... i should have him do my interior cause i've been doing it for like 3 months i think


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2007, 02:48 PM~8320250
> *:biggrin:
> *



"We in the club like Aye wey, wey... Aye wey, wey..." :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 16 2007, 01:52 PM~8320288
> *"We in the club like Aye wey, wey... Aye wey, wey..."  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: That song is as bad as "lean like a cholo" :twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2007, 02:01 PM~8320363
> *:biggrin: That song is as bad as "lean like a cholo" :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

so was there a hop yesterday???? i saw that big ed posted something at like 2:00 pm then i posted about 4:30 then it disapeared . something is wrong with lil it keeps kicking me out . maybe the work comp .


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2007, 03:01 PM~8320363
> *:biggrin: That song is as bad as "lean like a cholo" :twak:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 16 2007, 02:42 PM~8320682
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuckin ******...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ghost ride the whip...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dumbass...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 16 2007, 12:34 PM~8319626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know you have the clean, dirty, underground, and chopped & screwed versions :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8319494
> *ben do you know anyone who can print me a vinyl banner like 4x6 by friday... i need it for the show cause the fool who was gonna do it backed out today...
> *


WELL AFTER ALL THE PHONE CALLS I WAS ABLE TO PULL SOME STRINGS AND I'LL HAVE IT DONE ON THURSDAY


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 16 2007, 03:20 PM~8320943
> *Ghost ride the whip...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 16 2007, 03:22 PM~8320953
> *Dumbass...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8305513
> *FUCK IT LET'S DO HOW WE DO EVERY YEAR LET'S WAKE UP AT FIVE IN THE MORNING OR MAYBE NOT EVEN SLEEP AND GO TO THE SHOW AND SET UP FOR 4 HOUR'S AND SPEND ALL THAT MONEY ON DISPLAY AND TICKETS AND GO BUY SOME SET'S AND SOME NEW KICK'S AND MAYBE SOME NEW KICK'S FOR YOUR GIRL IF SHE'S WIT YOU THEN GO EAT AND GO TO THE SHOW AND DUST YOUR CAR OFF AND WALK AROUND LOOK AT ALL THE SAME CAR'S THAT WE SEE ON THE STREET'S OR EVERY WEEKEND AND WAKE UP SUNDAY AND DO THE SAME THING ALL OVER AND THEN SPEND ALL YOUR TIME WAITING FOR THE AWARDS AND HE GIVES ALL THE 1ST PLACE AWARDS TO EVERYONE  THAT CAME FROM CALI AND WALK UP AND COLLECT YOU 9 PLACE GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLIMPIES FOR A FREE PICKLES ON YOU 6 INCH SANDWITCH AND LEAVE THE SHOW THINKING FUCK JHONNY WELL HE'S LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK . WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR "THE SAME OLD THING" :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


TRUE THAT!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2007, 04:38 PM~8321446
> *WELL AFTER ALL THE PHONE CALLS I WAS ABLE TO PULL SOME STRINGS AND I'LL HAVE IT DONE ON THURSDAY
> *


You are my hero :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 16 2007, 06:31 PM~8322280
> *You are my hero  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jul 16 2007, 07:31 PM~8322812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Good job Ben... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2007, 10:38 PM~8324691
> *
> :thumbsup: Good job Ben...  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg you know i'm always down to help a homie out


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Buenos dias!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 17 2007, 08:15 AM~8326379
> *Buenos dias!
> *


Wut up ninja buenos diAZ :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2007, 09:33 AM~8326460
> *Wut up ninja buenos diAZ  :biggrin:
> *



Nada just chillin here at work dealing with some buyer that got fired, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 17 2007, 02:21 AM~8325594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 17 2007, 08:15 AM~8326379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda par de jotos :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 10:39 AM~8326885
> *que onda par de jotos :biggrin:
> *




this is ben... "I'm not gay, my boyfriend is!" :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

"You motor-boatin' son of a bitch!" :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Gato kickin it with his homie, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 09:39 AM~8326885
> *que onda par de jotos :biggrin:
> *


Ke estupido eres :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 17 2007, 10:52 AM~8327415
> *this is ben... "I'm not gay, my boyfriend is!"  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha estupido :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 17 2007, 10:10 AM~8327562
> *"You motor-boatin' son of a bitch!"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: toooo funny!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck, I. K. Rico whats crackin


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 11:17 AM~8328114
> *Art Buck, I. K. Rico whats crackin
> *


working......I had to do a site visit this morning and about died.  ...........I'm back on the office now......alot more comfortable now.

How you doing?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 17 2007, 12:50 PM~8328417
> *working......I had to do a site visit this morning and about died.  ...........I'm back on the office now......alot more comfortable now.
> 
> How you doing?
> *


did you sweat your ass off :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 12:27 PM~8328753
> *did you sweat your ass off :biggrin:
> *


nah it's still there..... :ugh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 17 2007, 05:26 PM~8330700
> *nah it's still there.....  :ugh:
> *




:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

*you guys like watching movies, all kinds of different tv channels, ppv fights, (boxing,ufc,wrestling) without a monthly bill, i can hook u up p.m. me if interested, im in the phx area</span></span>*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 17 2007, 05:26 PM~8330700
> *nah it's still there.....  :ugh:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

y-que is that you :dunno:


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

simon


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

Ben call me when you get a chance so i can get some info on that cruise


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 17 2007, 11:09 AM~8327553
> *
> 
> 
> ...











was he tryn to do this :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique_@Jul 17 2007, 06:24 PM~8331169
> *Ben call me when you get a chance so i can get some info on that cruise
> *











THERE YOU GO DOGG


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*wake up dammit!!!!*
its lonley in here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

you want me to cuddle with you ben :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 18 2007, 08:56 AM~8335386
> *you want me to cuddle with you ben :biggrin:
> *



Mas puto! jajajajaja...

What up homies?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 18 2007, 08:09 AM~8335466
> *Mas puto! jajajajaja...
> 
> What up homies?
> *


X2 par of jotos 
Wut up Hector


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 18 2007, 08:09 AM~8335466
> *Mas puto! jajajajaja...
> 
> What up homies?
> *




:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up bill!?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 18 2007, 09:26 AM~8335987
> *what's up bill!?
> *


CHILLIN DOG, TRYING TO GET ALL MY PARTS BEFORE I LEAVE WORK HE HE :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 05:22 PM~8295798
> *Wear a zarape and a big sombrero lol  :biggrin:
> *


takin' my ideas pinche gato!  :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on ..................


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 18 2007, 09:25 AM~8335978
> *WHAT  UP AZ  :biggrin:
> *


What up dog!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT FOR THIS HOT ASS STATE


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 18 2007, 02:18 PM~8338369
> *TTT FOR THIS HOT ASS STATE
> *


*arriba ariza!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 18 2007, 02:21 PM~8338391
> *arriba ariza!
> *


SI SE PUEDE!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

whats up az anyone with a cutlass regal or monte carlo for sale hit me up im lookn for something to come out wit thanx


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2007, 04:37 PM~8339077
> *SI SE PUEDE!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


NO MAMES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA+Jul 18 2007, 03:45 PM~8339156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*QUE* *MAMOON*cho el sol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 18 2007, 04:45 PM~8339156
> *whats up az anyone with a cutlass regal or monte carlo for sale hit me up im lookn for something to come out wit thanx
> *



What you lookin to spend? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 18 2007, 06:34 PM~8340280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Why you posting up 3 old viejas for wey? :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :rofl: look at the frogs eyes. :rofl:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 18 2007, 07:27 PM~8340642
> *:biggrin:  :rofl: look at the frogs  eyes. :rofl:
> *



I know fool... pero it's better when the eyes are looking at you... not down on the floor.. me entiendes mendez?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>
*COME ON AZ AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT AND GET YOUR LOWLOWS, CARS, TRUCKS, AND SUV'S HOOKED UP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2007, 07:28 PM~8340647
> *I know fool... pero it's better when the eyes are looking at you... not down on the floor.. me entiendes mendez?
> *


LAMO HAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2007, 07:30 PM~8340658
> *<span style='color:red'>
> COME ON AZ AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT AND GET YOUR LOWLOWS, CARS, TRUCKS, AND SUV'S HOOKED UP!!!!!!!!
> *



Damn that's a good deal for a hand wash...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2007, 07:37 PM~8340721
> *Damn that's a good deal for a hand wash...
> *


IT IS DOGG SO GET ALL THE HOMIES DOWN THERE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jul 18 2007, 06:34 PM~8340280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON DOWN AND SHOW A HOMIE SOME LOVE


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: What up AZ. everyone still asleep???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I need my truck washed bad, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Jul 19 2007, 06:42 AM~8343528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona. Whatz cracking Ben Roger say Thursday do he is goin to your house I be out at 2 I will give you a call bye love you gordito :biggrin: 













Hahahahahahahah LMFAO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2007, 07:28 PM~8340647
> *I know fool... pero it's better when the eyes are looking at you... not down on the floor.. me entiendes mendez?
> *


X2
Hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8347312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn Art... You whoring tonight huh? :roflmao: :roflmao:


Monte looks good tho homie... can't wait to see that chrome on there...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 19 2007, 08:29 AM~8344129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2007, 08:03 PM~8350321
> *Damn Art... You whoring tonight huh? :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Monte looks good tho homie... can't wait to see that chrome on there...
> *


yeah......a little......I just cant wait to see my complete again...... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2007, 02:00 AM~8351476
> *STANLY'S CAR WASH IS OPEN TILL 10:OO PM AND ALL THE HOMIES ARE GOING TO BE THERE!!!! WE'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU *



Orale!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2007, 08:29 AM~8352541
> *yeah......a little......I just cant wait to see my complete again...... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys check out the pics I took last night at Chavo's while my car was getting leafed...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=350125&st=40


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 20 2007, 09:47 AM~8352934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Looks good Ricky... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 20 2007, 09:47 AM~8352934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2007, 08:00 PM~8315077
> *:thumbsup:
> *




Is this the show replacing the Super Events show that is normally in August?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona wut it do


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

theres going to be a car hop car/ show,all clubs welcome, saturday 7/21/07 at 3pm at my homies shop.(grand opening) there will be food and drinks there.cash for the hopp and free tattoo worth $200 included also a raffel for a quatar sleve  5717 w glendale ave (next to lennys) tattoo blvd. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 623 842-2583 for more info. ask for willow :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 20 2007, 07:16 PM~8356227
> *theres going to be a car hop car/ show,all clubs welcome, saturday 7/21/07 at 3pm at my homies shop.(grand opening) there will be food and drinks there.cash for the hopp and free tattoo worth $200 included also a raffel for a quatar sleve   5717 w glendale ave (next to lennys) tattoo blvd. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 623 842-2583 for more info. ask for willow :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 20 2007, 05:42 PM~8355806
> *Is this the show replacing the Super Events show that is normally in August?
> *



Not as far as i know, this seems to be in addition to Lazoya's show... :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

PICKED UP THIS MONTHS LRM... 





















AND THEY HAD THIS ARTICLE INSIDE... :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 20 2007, 07:16 PM~8356227
> *theres going to be a car hop car/ show,all clubs welcome, saturday 7/21/07 at 3pm at my homies shop.(grand opening) there will be food and drinks there.cash for the hopp and free tattoo worth $200 included also a raffel for a quatar sleve   5717 w glendale ave (next to lennys) tattoo blvd. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 623 842-2583 for more info. ask for willow :thumbsup:
> *


SOUND LIKE WE'RE GOING TO HAVE TO CHECK THAT OUT AFTER MI VIDA SHOW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2007, 10:06 PM~8357057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
THATS COOL KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2007, 11:24 PM~8357490
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> THATS COOL KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah it is homie... :yes:

I wish they could've done a more in depth write up tho... :happysad: It was just surprising to see it in there...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 21 2007, 06:54 PM~8360733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn...  good drunk test... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TOMARROW AT A PLACE DOWN SOUTH AT A PLACE CALLED SPOKES ON DOBBINS AND CENTRAL NEXT TO CIRCLE K A CAR SHOW TO BUT LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE AND I WILL POST IT.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 21 2007, 11:46 PM~8362067
> *THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TOMARROW AT A PLACE DOWN SOUTH AT A PLACE CALLED SPOKES ON DOBBINS AND CENTRAL NEXT TO CIRCLE K A CAR SHOW TO BUT LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE  AND I WILL POST IT.
> *


DID YOU FIND OUT ANYTHNG BIG HOMIE?... :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 22 2007, 09:12 AM~8363261
> *DID YOU FIND OUT ANYTHNG BIG HOMIE?... :biggrin:
> *


yeah x2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 21 2007, 11:46 PM~8362067
> *THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TOMARROW AT A PLACE DOWN SOUTH AT A PLACE CALLED SPOKES ON DOBBINS AND CENTRAL NEXT TO CIRCLE K A CAR SHOW TO BUT LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE  AND I WILL POST IT.
> *


Wut up ed what did you find out bro


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2007, 10:06 PM~8357057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ya the cat that's throwing it said it start's at 3:00 he's one of Jhon lazoyas homies so lets see what happen's.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2007, 08:34 PM~8356306
> *Not as far as i know, this seems to be in addition to Lazoya's show... :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHA O.K YOU GUY'S READY FOR THE "RAPEING" :uh: :uh: THE TRADITION CONTINUES SEE HE EVEN TELL'S YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jul 22 2007, 11:23 AM~8363779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 22 2007, 11:23 AM~8363779
> *ya the cat that's throwing it said it start's at 3:00 he's one of Jhon lazoyas homies so lets see what happen's.
> *


Kool I be there


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE MI VIDA CC SHOW IN CASA GRANDE YESTERDAY. IT WAS HOTTER THAN A MOTHA BUT IT WAS GOODTIMES....I WOULD LIKE TO THANK:

MAJESTICS~CASA GRANDE CHAPTER
NEW IMAGE CC
DESERT DREAMS CC ( CAME ALL THE WAY FROM CALIFAS )
THEE ARTISTICS CC
SUAVECITO CC
UNITED CC
INTRUDERS CC
UNIQUE IMAGE CC
STREETMINDED CC
GROUP CC
SOPHISTICATED FEW CC
ESTILOW CC
MASTER RIDES CC 
TUCSONS FINEST CC
TECHNIQUES CC
IMPALAS CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS TOO.....THANK YOU ALL :biggrin: 

ALL THE MEMBERS FROM MI VIDA CC THAT ATTENDED
COCHISE COUNTY
PINAL COUNTY
YUMA COUNTY
PHOENIX
CHANDLER
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP BROTHERS.....

MI VIDA CC~PINAL COUNTY WANTS TO GIVE SPECIAL THANKS TO 
BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT

THANK YOU ANDY FOR COMING OUT.. IT WAS NICE KICKING WITH YOU....THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BRO.

AND A BIG THANK YOU TO:
MARTIN FROM PHEARLESS RECORDS....IT WAS NICE KICKING WITH YOU ALSO...AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR BRINGING THE HUMMER AND REPRESENTING PHEARLESS TO THE FULLEST.

AND ALSO WANT TO THANK D-BOY FOR COMING OUT 


MANUEL 


OUR SHOW WAS A SUCCESS, AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

look what I found, I know this car well.................

lol

lincoln for sale, click here


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO SOUTH CENTRAL TODAY??


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mornin.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona Whatz good


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are some pics from the Mi Vida Car Show in Casa Grande... Check out the rest on the site  






















































































































GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD TIIIIIIIIIIIIIMES!  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 23 2007, 12:04 PM~8371395
> *Here are some pics from the Mi Vida Car Show in Casa Grande... Check out the rest on the site
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie! :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks ruben, what you been up to?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 23 2007, 12:34 PM~8371587
> *thanks ruben, what you been up to?
> *



Just working homie... Gotta bust my ass to get what I want...  


I'll be out there with you snappin pics sooner than you think... :yes:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

cock blocker!

"Why don't you have a seat over there"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 23 2007, 01:46 PM~8372182
> *cock blocker!
> 
> "Why don't you have a seat over there"
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

what's up ed?


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats good ed?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

OK... LETS GET THE RECORD STR8!!!...

BIG LATIN ENT IS NOT NOR AFFILIATED WITH JOHNNY LAZOYA / SUPER EVENTS WHATSOEVER!!!! WE ARE NOT ANY ADDITION TO SUPER EVENTS INC!!

WE ARE DOING OUR CAR SHOW TO REPRESENT ARIZONA AND GET THE CAR SHOW CIRCUIT BACK ON ITS FEET FOR THE GENTE OF ARIZONA! OUR SHOWS NOT ONLY PURTAIN TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY BUT ARE ALSO EDUCATIONAL WHERE FAMILIES CAN BRING THEIR CHILDREN AND ENJOY A NICE CAR SHOW, MEET & GREET LATINO ACTORS, LOOK AT ARTE FROM ALL RAZAS AND AT THE END OF THE SHOW WATCH ACTS LIKE... BABY BASH, DJ KANE, MC MAGIC AND THE LIKES OF OTHERS! 
MR LAZOYAS SHOW CAME UP OUT OF NOWHERE & WE GIVE HIM HIS PROPS. WE DON'T HATE ON OTHER CAR SHOW PROMOTERS NOR WILL WE DISCRIMINATE FOR PARTICIPATING IN OTHER PROMOTERS' SHOWS... NO MATTER WHERE YOU'RE FROM!!! WE ARE WHO WE ARE AND WE DO WHAT WE DO! OUR SHOWS WILL SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES! JUST ASK EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED THE TUCSON CONVENTION CENTER THIS PAST JUNE! THE GENTE THEIR HAS BEEN WAITING FOR A SHOW OF OUR CALIBER FOR QUITE SOME TIME AND WE DELIVERED!

BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT, PHEARLESS RECORDS, THE VIBE 95.1, PITBULL ENERGY DRINK AND LATIN AFFILIATED MAGAZINE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL / CAR SHOW AT THE NEWLY REMODELED PHOENIX CIVIC PLAZA ON SUNDAY, SEPT.30TH!!!


CON MUCHO RESPECTO Y DEDICATION TO ALL MY FELLOW CAR CLUBS


color=blue]*CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW....*[/color]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkpFCLPXPA8


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona good morning


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jul 24 2007, 03:39 AM~8377479
> *OK... LETS GET THE RECORD STR8!!!...
> 
> BIG LATIN ENT IS NOT NOR AFFILIATED WITH JOHNNY LAZOYA / SUPER EVENTS WHATSOEVER!!!!      WE ARE NOT ANY ADDITION TO SUPER EVENTS INC!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

this is my gallo *****!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

this is FRANK'S HYDRAULICS TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2007, 11:43 AM~8380192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like alot of fun homie!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup playa's?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2007, 12:43 PM~8380192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 24 2007, 02:18 PM~8380469
> *Sup playa's?
> *


NO HAY PLAYAS EN PHOENIXGUEYS NOMAS RIOS :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2007, 12:43 PM~8380192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2007, 12:43 PM~8380192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 24 2007, 12:43 PM~8380192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jul 24 2007, 02:58 PM~8380714
> *NO HAY PLAYAS EN PHOENIXGUEYS NOMAS RIOS :biggrin:
> *



Por eso me gustas porque eres mamon, jajajaja... puro pedo guey.

Anyway fellas I got court tomorrow morning, wish me luck. That way I can walk out the court room with my family and not have to stay locked up.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good ED. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8381300
> *Por eso me gustas porque eres mamon, jajajaja... puro pedo guey.
> 
> Anyway fellas I got court tomorrow morning, wish me luck. That way I can walk out the court room with my family and not have to stay locked up.
> *



hno: hno: hno: 


J/K... good luck homie... let me know what happens...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 24 2007, 01:31 PM~8380563
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Ben when is your ride goin to be ready  I hear you got a pistom pump


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

i got this towncar up 4 sale or trade for sumthing newer if u like it hit me up 623 205 7397


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Good Morning Az :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jul 25 2007, 12:08 AM~8385325
> *i got this towncar up 4 sale or trade for sumthing newer if u like it hit me up 623 205 7397
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the bottom dollar? Get at me


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

EVERYONES INVITED TO OUR 27TH ANNIVERSARY PARTY SATURDAY AUG.25TH. FOR TICKETS OR TABLES PLEASE CALL ONE OF THE CONTACT #'S BELOW!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:  SS


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

does anyone have sage's # if you do hit me up please thnx :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 25 2007, 07:46 AM~8386448
> *Good Morning Az :biggrin:
> *


Wut up Manuel


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> does anyone have sage's # if you do hit me up please thnx :biggrin:
> [/b]


623-206-0488...


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

thanx a lot homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

what up az what a humid ass day


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 24 2007, 08:18 PM~8383758
> *Hey Ben when is your ride goin to be ready   I hear you got a pistom pump
> *


YEAH RIGHT :tears: :tears: I GOT RID OF MY CAR GUEY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2007, 07:36 PM~8391627
> *YEAH RIGHT :tears:  :tears: I GOT RID OF MY CAR GUEY
> *



:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2007, 07:36 PM~8391627
> *YEAH RIGHT :tears:  :tears: I GOT RID OF MY CAR GUEY
> *


WHAT? WHY? WHEN? TO WHO? :uh: :uh: but I know your coming out with a 63 ke no  you better


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

whats up gato! check out the show pics,


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352665


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Aight fellas here's the run down from court...

I plea bargained with them for 1 year of tasc that means no dinking no nothing... If I pass that program then I'm in the clear and all my felonies will be off my record... who knows could be a blessing in disguse.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:06 AM~8395493
> *Aight fellas here's the run down from court...
> 
> I plea bargained with them for 1 year of tasc that means no dinking no nothing... If I pass that program then I'm in the clear and all my felonies will be off my record... who knows could be a blessing in disguse.
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2007, 10:25 AM~8395621
> *
> *



Yup... It's koo though cause now I can really dedicate myself to hittin the gym and start up with my weight training again.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:26 AM~8395625
> *Yup... It's koo though cause now I can really dedicate myself to hittin the gym and start up with my weight training again.
> *


No mames... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Enserio guey... through all highschool and up to 2004 I was at the gym all the time... then I stopped going and it all went to shit. Seriously though wait and watch for the doubters.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8395817
> *Enserio guey... through all highschool and up to 2004 I was at the gym all the time... then I stopped going and it all went to shit. Seriously though wait and watch for the doubters.
> *



:nono: Finish one of your cars mejor.... You got the two montes... or the 67... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2007, 11:17 AM~8396101
> *:nono:  Finish one of your cars mejor.... You got the two montes... or the 67...  :biggrin:
> *



I think i'm gonna slang em all and get me a big body...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:25 AM~8396175
> *I think i'm gonna slang em all and get me a big body...
> *



:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

How much for the 67


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 26 2007, 03:01 PM~8397888
> *How much for the 67
> *



you're about the 3rd person that's hit me up for it already, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 02:13 PM~8398022
> *you're about the 3rd person that's hit me up for it already, lol.
> *



I was the 1st? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2007, 04:03 PM~8398523
> *I was the 1st?  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah you were... then another homie then gato. :biggrin: 

Here's you prize Ruben


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 03:20 PM~8398663
> *Yeah you were... then another homie then gato.  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's you prize Ruben
> ...



:cheesy: 























:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 26 2007, 09:17 AM~8396101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"FINISH YOUR CADI".................



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2007, 02:22 PM~8398680
> *:cheesy:
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"Mr. Sensitive"...must be that New Mexico air..................................... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2007, 05:15 PM~8399223
> *"Mr. Sensitive"...must be that New Mexico air..................................... :biggrin:
> *



snif sniff...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 26 2007, 03:50 PM~8399514
> *snif sniff...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ruben must be too busy to respond right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

So kuanto wey


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2007, 04:15 PM~8399223
> *........ok......read.....on........
> "FINISH YOUR CADI".................
> "Mr. Sensitive"...must be that New Mexico air..................................... :biggrin:
> *



:werd: You know, when you're right, you're right meathead 

As far as the 67 I was asking for my homie tho... :twak:

and as for the NM air... you must mean that cooler NM air right? :biggrin:












:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2007, 05:05 PM~8399601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ruben must be too busy to respond right now.... :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 26 2007, 06:47 PM~8400983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8402242
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *



 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 25 2007, 08:27 PM~8392070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it true that they caught you with a loose culo with intent to sell :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k dogg but thats cool that your not doing time


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 26 2007, 03:20 PM~8398663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your crazy homie, listo para las mamadas :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup! LOCO!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody?




> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2007, 02:06 AM~8403525
> *hahaha que culero :biggrin:
> your crazy homie, listo para las mamadas :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha... simon pero las mamadas so para aca pa' vajo, lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up art are you almost done with your ride eny new pic


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up bill are you done with your ride


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 27 2007, 10:30 AM~8406044
> *Wut up art are you almost done with your ride eny new pic
> *


I'm about half way there. I still need to do some more work like take my radiator out and get fixed, repair my steering box. My parts are at the platers so I have some time. 

I will post pics on monday.

I was trying to get finished by August but it does not look realistic anymore. I still have to install my new crossmember and exhaust and also my dash.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 27 2007, 11:58 AM~8406265
> *Wut up bill are you done with your ride
> *


 :nosad: NOPE NOT YET,ALMOST DONE JUST NEED A FEW MORE THINGS DONE TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Deam art you car is getting a big hook up that kool bro I can't wait to see it


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kool bill what else you have to do on your ride


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

IMG]http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x261/pornstarunderdash062007/MYPIXS063.jpg[/IMG]




READY FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!ANYBODY WANNA HOP...SINGLE PUMP BITCH!!!ILL HOP ANY SINGLE..SO JST PULL UP


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

READY FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!ANYBODY WANNA HOP...SINGLE PUMP BITCH!!!ILL HOP ANY SINGLE..SO JST PULL UP !!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

READY FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!ANYBODY WANNA HOP...SINGLE PUMP BITCH!!!ILL HOP ANY SINGLE..SO JST PULL UP


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

TEAM BLOW ME AND SOME SUSIAS!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 27 2007, 01:13 PM~8406970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Fixed it...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

READY FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!ANYBODY WANNA HOP...SINGLE PUMP BITCH!!!ILL HOP ANY SINGLE..SO JST PULL UP


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good ole liquid lunch, jajajajaja... went to lunch at 12 and I'm just getting back to the office.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 27 2007, 01:41 PM~8407257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice line up you got there  pero post some pics of that drop '67 :cheesy:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 27 2007, 01:30 PM~8407164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 27 2007, 02:39 PM~8407741
> *Good ole liquid lunch, jajajajaja... went to lunch at 12 and I'm just getting back to the office.
> *













:biggrin: Damn I'm thirsty now...

:banghead:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn it's really clean... i like that air cleaner it's different :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 27 2007, 03:05 PM~8407956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIce :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 27 2007, 12:36 PM~8406599
> *Kool bill what else you have to do on your ride
> *


tear apart the underbooty and get it tookin care of and a few more things on the list :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 27 2007, 02:39 PM~8407741
> *Good ole liquid lunch, jajajajaja... went to lunch at 12 and I'm just getting back to the office.
> *


Mmmm no pic of you drinking a beer :uh: pic or never happen :angry: ooooppss I forgot you are on probation :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 27 2007, 03:05 PM~8407956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick bro nice freaking ride


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 27 2007, 06:32 PM~8409401
> *Mmmm no pic of you drinking a beer  :uh: pic or never happen  :angry: ooooppss I forgot you are on probation  :biggrin:
> *




:ugh: Pinche Gato... why you wanna see a pic of Hector for? :0 






J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 27 2007, 08:26 AM~8404665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M GOING TO CLOWN ON YOUR CUTLASS.........(HOUSECALL) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 27 2007, 01:41 PM~8407257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

WELL y0U BETTER C0ME READY!!!..
ANd *NO* EXCUSES!
WE HAVE PR00F ON LAY iT LOW y0UR GONNA HOUSECALL ME,
SO yOU *BETTER* SHOW UP!!
ANd iM CALLiN ROLLiN SO U BETTER BE HERE SUNDAY AFTERNOON.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 28 2007, 12:38 AM~8411689
> *WELL y0U BETTER C0ME READY!!!..
> ANd NO EXCUSES!
> WE HAVE PR00F ON LAY iT LOW y0UR GONNA HOUSECALL ME,
> ...


THATS F0R Y0U BEN!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

YEAH!!! YEAH!!!!! YEAH!!! I FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY 2000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2007, 10:20 PM~8410964
> *hahahaha pinche loco :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  nice
> I'M GOING TO CLOWN ON YOUR CUTLASS.........(HOUSECALL) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha lol a what time are we goin Ben (housecall) why wait till sunday just doit 2day hooo he need a single pump no double (pistom) :uh: ooooppsss did I say double pistom to loud :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 27 2007, 07:27 PM~8409785
> *:ugh: Pinche Gato... why you wanna see a pic of Hector for?  :0
> J/K  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 28 2007, 02:44 AM~8412139
> *YEAH!!! YEAH!!!!! YEAH!!! I FINALLY MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY 2000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


happy 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 28 2007, 12:38 AM~8411689
> *WELL y0U BETTER C0ME READY!!!..
> ANd NO EXCUSES!
> WE HAVE PR00F ON LAY iT LOW y0UR GONNA HOUSECALL ME,
> ...



COME ON DOGG I SOLD MY CAR HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2007, 07:23 AM~8412532
> *Hahaha lol a what time are we goin Ben (housecall) why wait till sunday just doit 2day hooo he need a single pump no double (pistom)  :uh: ooooppsss did I say double pistom to loud  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY BIG RICK,, GATO SAID HE CAN GET YOU WITH HIS LINCLON, AND HE SAID YOUR CAR AINT SHIT..........


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

YEA I REMEMBER HE SAID THAT TOO BEN HE SAID THAT THE YELLOW REGAL IS JUNK AND OLD :biggrin: I THINK U SHOULD GET HIM RICK!!!!!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

MAAAAAAAAN I HEARD GATO WAS READY FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO HOP HE HAS A DOUBLE PUMP LINCOLN DOIN 65'' FOR WHOEVA CARES  HE SAID TO HIT HIM UP IF U WANNA HOP AT 1-800-CHIPPER :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

LMFAO hahahahahahah ke estupidos son pincne par of gorditos


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

11X17 POSTERS ALSO!

PM ME IF ANYONE NEEDS SPECIAL WORK DONE, THANKS!


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 28 2007, 03:51 PM~8414793
> *MAAAAAAAAN I HEARD GATO WAS READY FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO HOP HE HAS A DOUBLE PUMP LINCOLN DOIN 65'' FOR WHOEVA CARES    HE SAID TO HIT HIM UP IF U WANNA HOP AT 1-800-CHIPPER :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 doublepump doing 65??????????? BREAK his ass off rick the regal does 65 plus singlepump....................


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2007, 08:23 AM~8412532
> *Hahaha lol a what time are we goin Ben (housecall) why wait till sunday just doit 2day hooo he need a single pump no double (pistom)  :uh: ooooppsss did I say double pistom to loud  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S A (PISTOM) IS THAT LIKE YOU MADE HIM (PISTOM) ON HIM SELF? :werd:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 28 2007, 06:51 PM~8415579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK HE SHOULD HAVE HIS LADY WRITE HIS REPLYS FOR HIM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I SMOKED TOO MUCH CRACK AND NOW I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!*, FUCK IT I'LL SMOKE SOME MORE :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAH J/K


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

is anybody gonna hop today or is every one in church :angel: lets do something we let to many sundays go by with nothing happening! if you have a hopper or just a regular car that you wanna hop against a othier regular car hit me up or if you got a hopper hit me up i'll try too match you with some one come on east sida , locos ,any street life car's , frank's hdro's let's get some thing cracking and every body that has low's come and shine cause i now for a fact az has some of the coldest low's im thinking at sueno park let me know what you think? hit me at (602)4120201 or chirp me at 121*726*15675 im doing your job roll'n you should be doing this we waited to long.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up AZ


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GUESS EVERY BODY IS AT CHURCH PRAYING TO THE HYDRAULIC GOD'S TO SAVE THEM :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:  :cheesy: j/k


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 28 2007, 07:26 AM~8412539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Jul 29 2007, 07:28 PM~8421566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2007, 03:15 PM~8414604
> *HEY BIG RICK,, GATO SAID HE CAN GET YOU WITH HIS LINCLON, AND HE SAID YOUR CAR AINT SHIT..........
> *


iM READY FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO HOP..
ANd dONT 4GET iM *SiNGLE PUMP BiTCH* LOL
ANd i DRiVE ON THE FREEWAY!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Jonny did you find eny


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 30 2007, 08:40 AM~8424994
> *Wut up Jonny did you find eny
> *


Yeah bro I have one here for you....I can bring it you tonite si queres!

Good to see you last night bro....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 30 2007, 07:24 AM~8424551
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 30 2007, 08:44 AM~8425023
> *Yeah bro I have one here for you....I can bring it you tonite si queres!
> 
> Good to see you last night bro....
> *


Yes sr I give you a call a what time is better for you I be on the SS around 2:30 live again a 5 be back around 9 
BTW nice to to see you there last nite hope to see a lots of low lows next weekend at the cruzing


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 30 2007, 08:55 AM~8425104
> *Good morning!
> *


Qvo perdido how was your weekend ninja


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 30 2007, 09:16 AM~8425263
> *Yes sr I give you a call a what time is better for you I be on the SS around 2:30 live again a 5 be back around 9
> BTW nice to to see you there last nite hope to see a lots of low lows next weekend at the cruzing
> *


llamame como las nueve....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Soundz good bro


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 29 2007, 03:41 PM~8420246
> *I GUESS EVERY BODY IS AT CHURCH PRAYING TO THE HYDRAULIC GOD'S TO SAVE THEM  :dunno:
> *


Go get'm Ed......... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

how you doing big boy 1??

hope all is good...

Good Morning AZ....


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT IT IS AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 30 2007, 10:18 AM~8425278
> *Qvo perdido how was your weekend ninja
> *



It was good I had a bday party for my daughter on saturday.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up az???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jul 29 2007, 11:29 AM~8419062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS GRACIAS, POR LA INVITACION


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2007, 03:20 PM~8428078
> *FUCKIN LAZY ASS ROLLIN :biggrin:
> NIMODO QUE EN AIRE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GRACIAS GRACIAS, POR LA INVITACION
> *



No seas mamon guey, lol. I saved you a tinkerbell candy bag, jajajaja...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 30 2007, 08:49 AM~8425056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:around:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

i need a car wash from all the rain. does anybody know where this car wash is?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 30 2007, 07:19 PM~8430817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jul 30 2007, 07:10 PM~8430707
> *:around:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ANYONE IN PHOENIX area keep an eye out for a 90-94 TOYOTA EXTENDED CAB Pickup that's under $2000. :biggrin: Looking for one that's virgin and with no frame damage, body doesn't have to be beautiful. It's for a new toy...
THANKS AHEAD OF TIME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning AZ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2007, 07:31 AM~8434942
> *Morning AZ :wave: :biggrin:
> *


pm me your number i will be out there this weekend for the show. 3


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jul 31 2007, 07:35 AM~8434970
> *pm me your number i will be out there this weekend for the show. 3
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 30 2007, 02:38 PM~8428240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2007, 08:19 AM~8435254
> *
> *


Agarraste marido :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 30 2007, 07:19 PM~8430817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When you find out let me know...........


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up AZ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2007, 12:14 PM~8437211
> *what up AZ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT IS BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8436344
> *Agarraste marido  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: No mames pinche gato... :twak: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2007, 12:14 PM~8437211
> *what up AZ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:ugh: :wave: :ugh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8437884
> *:uh:  No mames pinche gato... :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 31 2007, 10:32 AM~8436308
> *yes sir
> *



 Thanks!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 31 2007, 07:03 PM~8440929
> *
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2007, 12:14 PM~8437211
> *what up AZ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN DOGG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2007, 07:29 AM~8444654
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what'z crack'n ruben :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 1 2007, 07:33 AM~8444684
> *what'z crack'n ruben  :wave:
> *



Chillin homie... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Are you still on vacation Ruben


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 1 2007, 08:47 AM~8445229
> *Are you still on vacation Ruben
> *



:dunno: I'm still debating that... Maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning...

So I went to Bobby Q's last night and almost got in a fight, lol. Some dude tried to talk shit to my cousin Jesse then I come in the picture, he looks at me and says what? Then I said what you wanna do... then security came. Fuckin security never lets anyone have fun.

also this guy calls me up this morning and says don't be hitting up my girl anymore telling her to send you pics... so I start laughing and ask him who his girl is and he doesn't wanna tell me, lol. I mean he acts like this bitch is the only one I talk to, lol. Then he says I know where you work I know everything about you and if you text her again I'm gonna fuckin kill you. So I told this fool to stop by and ask for me... then I told him if you wanna check somebody check your lady homie cause obviously she aint feelin you or she needs somebody on the side. Then he got all pissed and hung up... Now to try to figure out which bitchs man called me, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 1 2007, 09:58 AM~8445858
> *
> also this guy calls me up this morning and says don't be hitting up my girl anymore telling her to send you pics... so I start laughing and ask him who his girl is and he doesn't wanna tell me, lol. I mean he acts like this bitch is the only one I talk to, lol. Then he says I know where you work I know everything about you and if you text her again I'm gonna fuckin kill you. So I told this fool to stop by and ask for me... then I told him if you wanna check somebody check your lady homie cause obviously she aint feelin you or she needs somebody on the side. Then he got all pissed and hung up... Now to try to figure out which bitchs man called me, lol.
> *



:biggrin: Ya vez por andar de Sancho wey... :twak:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 1 2007, 09:58 AM~8445858
> *Good morning...
> 
> So I went to Bobby Q's last night and almost got in a fight, lol. Some dude tried to talk shit to my cousin Jesse then I come in the picture, he looks at me and says what? Then I said what you wanna do... then security came. Fuckin security never lets anyone have fun.
> ...


repost


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2007, 01:40 PM~8447209
> *:biggrin:  Ya vez por andar de Sancho wey... :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'm really scared... lol. He called me acting all hard with his number blocked, jajajajaja...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 1 2007, 01:14 PM~8447480
> *I'm really scared... lol. He called me acting all hard with his number blocked, jajajajaja...
> *


I smell PUSSY! LOL. blocked # having bitch


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

------------------------COMPLETE------------------------------
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:20 PM~8451881
> *------------------------COMPLETE------------------------------
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Badass work homie! :worship:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 1 2007, 09:22 PM~8451907
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Badass work homie! :worship:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ, R THERE ANY SHOW COMING UP SOON??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Aug 1 2007, 09:58 AM~8445858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A MIRROR,,,,,,, NICE ASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL & CARSHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30, 2007
Registration Form*
*Name: ____________________________________
Address: ___________________________________
City: ______________ State: ____ Zip Code: _______
Phone ___) _________ Email: __________________
Vehicle Information
Year: ________ Make: ___________ Model: ______*

*Note:* Fire Marshal’s rule states…
*ALL CARS MUST HAVE A ¼ TANK OF FUEL IN GAS TANK!!!*

Also, NO GUNS, FIREARMS and LIQUOR WILL NOT BE PERMITTED INTO CARSHOW
THANK YOU

*Release*
I accept and assume full liability for any injury and or loss to me, or my property, agents or employees at any time and
from cause on the premises of the 1ST ANNUAL LATIN LOWRIDER CARSHOW AND CONCERT. I expressly release
the PLR ENT from any liability for such loss, injury, or accident, and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I
also realize that the PLR ENT and its committees are not responsible for accidents, injury, or theft.
*_____________________________ _________
Signature Date*

Pre Registration deadline is Saturday, September 1, 2007. NO PERSONAL CHECKS WILL BE ACCEPTED!!! Please Mail your Signed Registration and check/money order to:
Phearless Entertainment
4939 W. Ray Rd. Suite 4-302
Chandler, AZ 85226

*THESE PRICES ARE FOR PRE AND DAY OF SHOW*

*CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE*
$40.00 includes 3 wristbands
$60 FOR VEHICLES REQUIRING 20X20 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available only at Move In for $20.00

*LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES*
$25.00 includes 3 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available only at Move In for $20.00

*MOVE IN DATES*
SATURDAY, SEPT. 29TH 3PM to 8PM
Day of show 5AM to 11AM
*ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR 602.405.9919*

I'm having problems scanning the reg form so if you'd like email me at [email protected] for official entry form!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

no guns fuck!


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

for sale $2000 obo


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

2000 obo


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

im in mesa


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Not a volvo on Knock-off's, lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 2 2007, 01:37 AM~8453297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NO HOPP?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 2 2007, 11:11 AM~8455961
> *Not a volvo on Knock-off's, lol
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :around: :nono: :barf:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 2 2007, 02:30 PM~8457238
> *:ugh: :around: :nono: :barf:
> *



MAS PUTO!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros+Aug 2 2007, 08:29 AM~8454567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SLIPPIN ON HIS PIMPIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

QVO KNIGHTSTALKER? WHO ARE YOU HIDING FROM :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2007, 03:59 PM~8458008
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SLIPPIN ON HIS PIMPIN
> *



Homie slipped a long time ago... he done fell got up fell again and rolled over, lol.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8451881
> *------------------------COMPLETE------------------------------
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 2 2007, 03:01 PM~8458022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 2 2007, 05:15 PM~8458932
> *:scrutinize: :no: Hiding? :nono:
> 
> *


PUES SI, EVERYTIME SOMEONE ASKS WHERE THE FUCK YOUR AT YOUR ALL :uh:   :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2007, 11:12 PM~8461755
> *PUES SI, EVERYTIME SOMEONE ASKS WHERE THE FUCK YOUR AT YOUR ALL :uh:      :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :uh:  :around:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2007, 12:12 AM~8461755
> *PUES SI, EVERYTIME SOMEONE ASKS WHERE THE FUCK YOUR AT YOUR ALL :uh:      :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :uh:  :around:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Hahahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 3 2007, 08:17 AM~8463271
> *Hahahahaha...
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

No te aguites guey, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:58 AM~8464336
> *No te aguites guey, lol.  :biggrin:
> *



:no: No me aguito... tu ya sabes homie...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2007, 12:40 PM~8464679
> *:no: No me aguito... tu ya sabes homie...
> *


ya se guey puro pedo...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 3 2007, 11:45 AM~8464708
> *ya se guey puro pedo...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

check out the homie's clothing line http://xkonclothing.com/


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 3 2007, 03:10 PM~8466184
> *check out the homie's clothing line http://xkonclothing.com/
> *


Thatz Jerry site bro


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2007, 06:42 PM~8467420
> *Thatz Jerry site bro
> *


  yup, trying to hook the homie up ya know :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT'S UP MI AZ GENTE, COME AND JOIN US FOR A SHOW & SHINE FAMILY PICNIC.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 3 2007, 09:57 PM~8468510
> *WHAT'S UP MI AZ GENTE, COME AND JOIN US FOR A SHOW & SHINE FAMILY PICNIC.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 3 2007, 09:57 PM~8468510
> *WHAT'S UP MI AZ GENTE, COME AND JOIN US FOR A SHOW & SHINE FAMILY PICNIC.
> 
> 
> ...


WE BE THERE WITH LOTS OF BEER.... IF YOU NEED CARNE.... LOS COCHINOS WILL HELP YOU OUT ......JUST P.M. ME HOMMIE...


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

83 CUTLASS FOR SALE , FULL STRAP , SINGLE PISTON W/ADEX JUST NEEDS PAINTED AND INTERIOR COMPLETED.AND HAVE FIVE HIDE'S OF LEATHER FOR GUTS. $4,500 P.M. ME IF INTRESTED OR HIT ME UP AT 623-680-1993 ( WILL GET PIC'S UP SOON)


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bad azz cruzing TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8475962
> *anyone looken 4 a 2door Lac???
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/374311206.html
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2007, 10:19 AM~8475966
> *
> *



That's a nice fleetwood... :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 5 2007, 03:14 PM~8477451
> *That's a nice fleetwood...  :cheesy: :yes:
> *


wheres the pics from lastnight? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 5 2007, 04:34 PM~8477935
> *wheres the pics from lastnight? :dunno:
> *



:0 That's what I'm sayin... :scrutinize: 




:dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 5 2007, 05:32 PM~8478263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Which clubs are showing the August 18-19th carshow? Or is there going to be more participation at the Picnic?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 5 2007, 04:34 PM~8477935
> *wheres the pics from lastnight? :dunno:
> *


 I was too busy gettin my ass chewed by Phx PD to be taking pics! hahahahahaha


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Aug 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8478689
> *Which clubs are showing the August 18-19th carshow? Or is there going to be more participation at the Picnic?
> *


I pre reg my car so I gues I gotta show, but I am gonna go to the picnic too


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 5 2007, 06:28 PM~8478699
> *I was too busy gettin my ass chewed by Phx PD to be taking pics! hahahahahaha
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 5 2007, 06:28 PM~8478699
> *I was too busy gettin my ass chewed by Phx PD to be taking pics! hahahahahaha
> *


NO SHIT I GOT THAT SAME KIND OF SHIT FROM THE CHORIZOS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Pics from the Nationals today!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 09:44 PM~8480374
> *Pics from the Nationals today!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 3 2007, 09:57 PM~8468510
> *WHAT'S UP MI AZ GENTE, COME AND JOIN US FOR A SHOW & SHINE FAMILY PICNIC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire+Aug 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8478689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH STOP, YOU SAID YOU LIKED THEM SPANKING YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

PICS I TOOK BEFORE MY CAMERA DIED :uh: :angry:







































 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 6 2007, 04:40 AM~8482075
> *PICS I TOOK BEFORE MY CAMERA DIED :uh: :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



My lil cousin is finally driving his car... :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enybody take Pics of the cruzing


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hope to see everyone at the picnic. We are getting a lot of feed back and it should be a great turn out. Bring your family, food, beer, and friends and kick it at the park. Bring your anchors for the tug of war!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Aug 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8478689
> *Which clubs are showing the August 18-19th carshow? Or is there going to be more participation at the Picnic?
> *


Phoenix Riderz CC will be at the show.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Aug 6 2007, 03:40 AM~8482075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Aug 6 2007, 03:40 AM~8482075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2007, 02:14 PM~8485276
> *:yes: It looks good too... Not bad for a weekend paintjob huh... :0 :biggrin:
> *


 Nope not at all, told you it was lookin clean even before the stripping... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 6 2007, 01:23 PM~8485360
> *Nope not at all, told you it was lookin clean even before the stripping...  :biggrin:
> *



Simon... just had to check it out in person... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Que onda guey!

Ninja edit:
Dang everybody came outta the wood works. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's crackin? Man I haven't even seen a lowrider in Phoenix in like MONTHS.....LOL. 
I gotta get out more


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Look what was on the menu at my moms house for lunch... Menudo!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 7 2007, 12:18 PM~8494212
> *What's crackin? Man I haven't even seen a lowrider in Phoenix in like MONTHS.....LOL.
> I gotta get out more
> *


Why you didn't go to the cruzing you could see around 200 low lows cruzing on the streets of PHX :uh:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

What up PHX, whens the next cruise??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Aug 7 2007, 02:45 PM~8495661
> *What up PHX, whens the next cruise??
> *


We are working on the date 1st Saturday or 2nd of next month


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 7 2007, 02:40 PM~8495623
> *Why you didn't go to the cruzing you could see around 200 low lows cruzing on the streets of PHX  :uh:
> *


cuz my shit aint road worthly and I'm tired of being a spectator. It's cool though I got soemthing in the works


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 7 2007, 04:13 PM~8495882
> *cuz my shit aint road worthly and I'm tired of being a spectator. It's cool though I got soemthing in the works
> *



Bullshit!


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 7 2007, 01:28 PM~8494895
> *Look what was on the menu at my moms house for lunch... Menudo!
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find Chelada in Phoenix? I've only found it in L.A. and San Diego?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 7 2007, 03:50 PM~8496156
> *Bullshit!
> *


LMFAO


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)

any body looking for a caprice euro clip all complete, even taillights hit me up 520-450-1194 $250


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Aug 7 2007, 04:59 PM~8496876
> *Where did you find Chelada in Phoenix?  I've only found it in L.A. and San Diego?
> *



I saw them at the circle K on 16th st and McDowell... :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

MI VIDA COCHISE COUNTY IS THROWIN A BBQ!!! 

the cochise county chapter is having a potluck bbq on the 26th of aug and all mi vida members r invited! solo riders and others clubs r welcome 2 so spread the word! its starts at 1230 and goes untill whenever!! it will b held at veterans mem. park in sierra vista. we will provide the main stuff but if u could bring at least one dish to help out that would b kool..if u gots n e ?s or need to rsvp call (joe) at 520 255 0797 or mark at 520 678 1446 by the 18th of aug plz....hope to c u there..will give directions when the bbq gets closer :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2007, 07:45 PM~8498428
> *I saw them at the circle K on 16th st and McDowell... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Aug 7 2007, 09:03 PM~8499284
> *Thanks man! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WASH YOUR SHIT CAUSE I KNOW ITS DIRTY.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 8 2007, 07:25 AM~8501976
> *Good morning AZ
> *


SUP LOCO, PONTE A TRABAJAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:  uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2007, 12:21 AM~8501071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


110% HAND CARWASH???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 8 2007, 10:21 AM~8503484
> *110% HAND CARWASH???
> *




The extra 10% means they get it extra clean... :biggrin:
















:dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'Whats up AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I've seen them at all circle k's


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 8 2007, 12:47 PM~8504761
> *I've seen them at all circle k's
> *


Just bought some at Circle k on I-17 and Deer Valley. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2007, 08:11 AM~8502290
> *SUP LOCO, PONTE A TRABAJAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ninja thatz Y I'm the boss :uh: 
Lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*+Aug 8 2007, 10:21 AM~8503484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ERES EL QUE LIMPIAS LOS BANOS :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2007, 02:01 PM~8505418
> *100% WASH AND 10% OF LECHE DE MIPALO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ERES EL QUE LIMPIAS LOS BANOS :biggrin:
> *


Ninja you know better with all the free food you get everytime you come by my store fool


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 8 2007, 04:22 PM~8506003
> *Ninja you know better with all the free food you get everytime you come by my store fool
> *



Ey Gato what's "painstraping"

If you need a painstraping call CHAVO 6025744178


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

what's "painstraping"
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2007, 10:44 PM~8480374
> *Pics from the Nationals today!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 8 2007, 03:45 PM~8506114
> *Ey Gato what's "painstraping"
> 
> If you need a painstraping call CHAVO 6025744178
> *





> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 8 2007, 06:19 PM~8507090
> *what's "painstraping"
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up az just got back from cali the cruise look good


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2007, 02:01 PM~8505418
> *100% WASH AND 10% OF LECHE DE MIPALO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


COCHINO :uh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 8 2007, 11:15 PM~8509456
> *what up az just got back from cali the cruise look good
> *


What it do Todd? congrats on them wins homeboy


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 8 2007, 10:15 PM~8509456
> *what up az just got back from cali the cruise look good
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 9 2007, 08:33 AM~8511622
> *Good morning.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Fucker was concentrating hard too... :nosad: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hector ke estupido eres :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 9 2007, 11:10 AM~8512204
> *Hector ke estupido eres  :angry:
> *



envidia o coraje? lol... and yoiu still haven't fixed your signature, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 9 2007, 10:10 AM~8512204
> *Hector ke estupido eres  :angry:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup AZ peeps? Anyone got any info on the shows going on in Tucson in the Sept - Nov time frame? there are 2 or 3 of them I think :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 9 2007, 11:20 AM~8512278
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's what you call iorny, lol.

"Hector ke estupido eres"

but yet i'm not the one with the spelling error... ohhh the iorny, lol.

puro pedo gatito no te enojes guey.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Aug 8 2007, 08:21 PM~8503484
> *110% HAND CARWASH???
> *



Hand jobs? :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 9 2007, 10:19 AM~8512275
> *envidia o coraje? lol... and yoiu still haven't fixed your signature, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha LOL :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BORING!!! ......what happened to LIL????

Hope all you guys are doing well!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 9 2007, 10:22 AM~8512295
> *That's what you call iorny, lol.
> 
> "Hector ke estupido eres"
> ...


iorny? or irony? pinche hector  :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 9 2007, 11:56 AM~8512569
> *iorny? or irony? pinche hector   :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 9 2007, 10:22 AM~8512295
> *That's what you call iorny, lol.
> 
> "Hector ke estupido eres"
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 9 2007, 10:56 AM~8512569
> *iorny? or irony? pinche hector   :biggrin:
> *


Ricky...I have a friend who's business needs a website built.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 9 2007, 02:44 PM~8514381
> *Ricky...I have a friend who's business needs a website built.
> *


yeah i got your pm jen... give him my number... good lookin' out thanks... :biggrin: y ese milagro que estas en LIL? que pedo?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 9 2007, 02:47 PM~8514415
> *yeah i got your pm jen... give him my number... good lookin' out thanks... :biggrin: y ese milagro que estas en LIL? que pedo?
> *


I dont have yours.....I'll Pm you his.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm tired and ready to go home! Hope they cut my water back on :yessad:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 9 2007, 03:03 PM~8514550
> *I'm tired and ready to go home! Hope they cut my water back on :yessad:
> *


LOL....are you serious??? If I come home and find a hose across my drive going over to your house...we gonna have problems! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8514550
> *I'm tired and ready to go home! Hope they cut my water back on :yessad:
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

i have a 97 suburban cold a.c and runs good 5500 maroon and grey 176000 miles t.vs and music 2 12's no dents 350 vortec  ask for ed (602)4120201


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

dose anbody need a complete 1990 cadi fleetwood front end


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Aug 9 2007, 09:16 PM~8517562
> *dose anbody need a complete  1990 cadi fleetwood front end
> *



*$ $ $ $ *? :dunno:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

550


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Aug 10 2007, 12:38 AM~8517844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUT UP AZ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Aug 9 2007, 09:38 PM~8517844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up with the whole car?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck I shouldn't have drank till 3 in the morning! Son of a bitch!


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> *Aight fellas here's the run down from court...
> 
> I plea bargained with them for 1 year of tasc that means no dinking no nothing... If I pass that program then I'm in the clear and all my felonies will be off my record... who knows could be a blessing in disguse. *





> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 10 2007, 10:40 AM~8521550
> *Fuck I shouldn't have drank till 3 in the morning! Son of a bitch!
> *


 :uh: 
:dunno: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Aug 10 2007, 01:12 PM~8522843
> *:uh:
> :dunno:  :loco:
> *



:0 :0 :0 




tasc :twak: Hector 


:nosad:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

ANYBODY SEEN ROLLIN? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 10 2007, 10:40 AM~8521550
> *Fuck I shouldn't have drank till 3 in the morning! Son of a bitch!
> *


Quitters never win!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

ANYBODY SEEN ROLLIN?





I SEE HIS ASS EVERYDAY HOMIE Y WHATS CRACKN


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Aug 10 2007, 02:02 PM~8523582
> *ANYBODY SEEN ROLLIN?
> I SEE HIS ASS EVERYDAY HOMIE Y WHATS CRACKN
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2007, 03:46 PM~8523861
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2007, 05:55 PM~8524567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Aug 10 2007, 03:02 PM~8523582
> *ANYBODY SEEN ROLLIN?
> I SEE HIS ASS EVERYDAY HOMIE Y WHATS CRACKN
> *


:nono: THAT DON'T SOUND TO HOT, DOG. THAT SOUNDS KINDA KINKY IF YOU ASK ME , HA HA HA J/K DOOK SHOOT RYDER HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

HOT DOG?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 11 2007, 03:24 PM~8530083
> *HOT DOG?
> *


MY BAD I SHOULD HAVE SAID THAT SOUNDS SHITTY :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

J/K :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Aug 10 2007, 04:02 PM~8523582
> *ANYBODY SEEN ROLLIN?
> I SEE HIS ASS EVERYDAY HOMIE Y WHATS CRACKN
> *


tell roll'n to get something going this weekend!


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT BRINGS EL WEY WEY TO MACAYOS ON CENTRAL, NEXT FRIDAY, AUGUST 17TH!!!*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

what's the dresscode gonna be


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

SO... LETS PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR!!!![/b]


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 11 2007, 09:10 PM~8531878
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 11 2007, 06:02 PM~8530825
> *SO... LETS PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR!!!!*
> [/b]


Eny VIP to the kamaradas from LIL I really want to go see el ghetoo vaquero let me know bro


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 12 2007, 08:51 PM~8538468
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

See you all there :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

See you there. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't start tasc till the 22nd fuckers, lol. This was my last weekend! :0 :angry:


----------



## GG58 (Feb 6, 2007)

every saturday night at the sonic on 51st and baseline, full of low riders, I'm from the Intruders car club a few of us go there on a regular basis


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 13 2007, 10:46 AM~8542181
> *I don't start tasc till the 22nd fuckers, lol. This was my last weekend!  :0  :angry:
> *



 :buttkick:


----------



## GG58 (Feb 6, 2007)

every saturday night at the sonic on 51st and baseline, full of low riders, I'm from the Intruders car club a few of us go there on a regular basis


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GG58_@Aug 13 2007, 10:54 AM~8542246
> *every saturday night at the sonic on 51st and baseline, full of low riders, I'm from the Intruders car club a few of us go there on a regular basis
> *


I'm there almost every Saturday and every sunday I'm at long wongs with a lots of low lows


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 13 2007, 12:43 PM~8542600
> *I'm there almost every Saturday and every sunday I'm at long schlongs with a lots of low lows
> *



WTF?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 13 2007, 11:57 AM~8542731
> *WTF?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

LOL....courtesy of 187pure


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 12 2007, 09:51 PM~8538468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 13 2007, 08:05 PM~8546657
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:werd:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*NEED A BOOTH???*


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Qvo AZ :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Morning.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 14 2007, 09:12 AM~8550373
> *:biggrin: Qvo AZ :wave:
> *


Wussup Ruben.....I just know u missing this AZ heat :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up perros Whatz cracking 2day


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

RIGO LUNA 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 14 2007, 08:40 AM~8550172
> *
> *


call me brother! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8548238
> *NEED A BOOTH???
> 
> 
> ...


LOS GET ANDY OFF THE FLYER, HE'S FUCKING IT UP...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

il be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 14 2007, 10:55 AM~8551147
> *Wussup Ruben.....I just know u missing this AZ heat :uh:
> *



:no: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 14 2007, 12:13 AM~8548238
> *NEED A BOOTH???
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE A HOP!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 15 2007, 12:22 AM~8558146
> *IS THERE A HOP!
> *


SUP BIG ED


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2007, 01:28 AM~8558180
> *SUP BIG ED
> *


QUE ONDA CARNAL


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

REMEMBER THE 25 IT'S GONNA B OFF THE HOOK WE GOT POWER DRIVE T.R.U HUSTLAS PERFORMING IT'S A PARTY THAT YOU WONT FORGET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 15 2007, 12:31 AM~8558195
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL
> *


AQUI NOMAS FEELING FUCKED UP CAUSE MY UNCLE PASSED AWAY ON SUNDAY AND I HAVEN'T HAD TO MUCH WORK, YOU KNOW ALL THE PROBLEMS THAT LIFE BRINGS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 15 2007, 12:32 AM~8558198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NEXT SATURDAY??????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2007, 01:35 AM~8558216
> *THATS NEXT SATURDAY??????
> *


MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8558225
> *MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA.
> *


THANKS BIGG DOGG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2007, 01:34 AM~8558210
> *AQUI NOMAS FEELING FUCKED UP CAUSE MY UNCLE PASSED AWAY ON SUNDAY AND I HAVEN'T HAD TO MUCH WORK, YOU KNOW ALL THE PROBLEMS THAT LIFE BRINGS
> *



My deepest condolences.


Fuck I shouldn't have had all that beer last night! son of a bitch!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn dog why you didn't call me bro srry about your Tio hey ya sabes wey whatever I can do let me know mis oraciones van contigo Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Aug 15 2007, 09:45 AM~8559963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias guey, i know you got my back ese :happysad:


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)

Any one here in AZ need a euro caprice header all complete in good shape includes taillights $250 obo please call if interested 520-450-1194


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SUP LEONARD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 16 2007, 09:47 AM~8568426
> *Good morning!
> *


SUP AZ, MY FAMILY IS GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH ON SATURDAY TO HELP OUT FOR FUNERAL COST FOR MY UNCLE.......... IT WILL BE AT 32ND ST JUST NORTH OF THOMAS AT A CIRCLE K.... I KNOW ITS A SHITTY SPOT BUT IT WAS ALL WE CAN GET ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 10:15 AM~8568705
> *SUP AZ, MY FAMILY IS GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH ON SATURDAY TO HELP OUT FOR FUNERAL COST FOR MY UNCLE.......... IT WILL BE AT 32ND ST JUST NORTH OF THOMAS AT A CIRCLE K.... I KNOW ITS A SHITTY SPOT BUT IT WAS ALL WE CAN GET ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE
> *


Hey bro if you want to doit at my store is on power and baseline bro let me know I can work something out  
I work Saturday u will try to make it


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 11:15 AM~8568705
> *SUP AZ, MY FAMILY IS GOING TO HAVE A CAR WASH ON SATURDAY TO HELP OUT FOR FUNERAL COST FOR MY UNCLE.......... IT WILL BE AT 32ND ST JUST NORTH OF THOMAS AT A CIRCLE K.... I KNOW ITS A SHITTY SPOT BUT IT WAS ALL WE CAN GET ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE
> *



That's a real bad location... no room there. Want me to see if i can set you up with a spot at the Checker that's on 33rd and Mcdowell? You gotta let me know ASAP.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2007, 11:58 AM~8569052
> *Wut up AZ
> *



Que rollo culero... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 16 2007, 11:00 AM~8569067
> *Que rollo culero...  :biggrin:
> *


Nada bro just here maaaan that sucias in the video 
:uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2007, 12:03 PM~8569093
> *Nada bro just here maaaan that sucias in the video
> :uh:  :uh:
> *



Hahahahaha... i can't believe you didn't know about it.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I know huh I watch the video so many times lol are you goin to the show thiz week end o to the picnic


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2007, 12:21 PM~8569256
> *I know huh I watch the video so many times lol are you goin to the show thiz week end o to the picnic
> *



No se guey... none of my rides are completed... I think I just gonna sell them both.

See if I can get 6g's for the 67.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*this Sunday. For more detail info look up TECHNIQUES AZ under Shows and Events and there you will find the info regarding the location and time.</span></span>*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I feel the same with both of my low lows I want to finish my hydros on the Lincoln but I'm doing the interior on the lac and new rines


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2007, 12:39 PM~8569401
> *I feel the same with both of my low lows I want to finish my hydros on the Lincoln but I'm doing the interior on the lac and new rines
> *



i'm gonna sell the monte and the 67... anybody want them hit me up. I dunno what the fuck I want. To many things goin on in my crazy ass head.

monte has a 6 thousand dollar paint job and is lifted... i can guarentee that it'll do 36 inches... all the monte needs is interior.

the 67 needs body work and needs to be cleaned up to be honest... also lifted. but needs batteries.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn hector so what are you getting now no more low low how much for the Monte


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2007, 01:11 PM~8569699
> *Damn hector so what are you getting now no more low low how much for the Monte
> *



I want another car the thing is I don't know what I want. I'm thinking caprice coupe, malibu, big body, or a cutlass. I havent owned any of those before. As for the Monte shoot me a offer and we'll see where things go. I can take a loss on that one but not that much basically I'm gonna be selling the paint, lol. you get the car and set-up with it.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 16 2007, 12:46 PM~8569991
> *I want another car the thing is I don't know what I want. I'm thinking caprice coupe, malibu, big body, or a cutlass. I havent owned any of those before. As for the Monte shoot me a offer and we'll see where things go. I can take a loss on that one but not that much basically I'm gonna be selling the paint, lol. you get the car and set-up with it.
> *


Pic or never happen :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

who ready for this weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:twak: :dunno:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 16 2007, 07:20 PM~8572234
> *:twak:  :dunno:
> *



:thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Are showing Jeremy or the pic nic


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 14 2007, 04:30 PM~8553982
> *LOS  GET ANDY OFF THE FLYER, HE'S FUCKING IT UP...LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



AYE... WATCH OUT!!! THEN AGAIN... DOESN'T HE LOOK LIKE FAT JOE's NEPHEW???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*EVERYONE IS MEETING AT LONG WONGS ON SOUTH CENTRAL AFTER THE SUPERSHOW ON SUNDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!! *


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Can enyone post the flyer for the show 2morrow


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Can someone post the flyer for the show 2morrow


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 17 2007, 10:14 AM~8576584
> *Can enyone post the flyer for the show 2morrow
> *


  
anyone know how much the tickets are?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Aug 17 2007, 08:35 PM~8580711
> *
> anyone know how much the tickets are?
> 
> ...


a grip! :biggrin:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Aug 17 2007, 08:35 PM~8580711
> *
> anyone know how much the tickets are?
> 
> ...


I HEARD $23 AT THE DOOR


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hope to see everyone out there this Sunday. The picnic starts at 9am. We plan on starting to cook at 10am and food will be avilable all day. The tug-of-war and the horse shoe contest starts at Noon, so get there early and get your team signed up. We will also have a 50/50 raffle and another raffle for lots of prices, including free Flomaster exhaust system, car stereo systems, and over $450.00 in Free chrome work. So come out and support Techniques and have a great time with the family. Thanks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Aug 18 2007, 05:47 AM~8582385
> *Hope to see everyone out there this Sunday.  The picnic starts at 9am.  We plan on starting to cook at 10am and food will be avilable all day.  The tug-of-war and the horse shoe contest starts at Noon, so get there early and get your team signed up.  We will also have a 50/50 raffle and another raffle for lots of prices, including free Flomaster exhaust system, car stereo systems, and over $450.00 in Free chrome work.  So come out and support Techniques and have a great time with the family.  Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


I be there homie :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Aug 17 2007, 08:35 PM~8580711
> *
> anyone know how much the tickets are?
> 
> ...


F thiz show 40 dlls brazaletes and 23 at day :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I have 1 wrist band left if any one wants it. I will sell it........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Wrist band for sale $30.00 call shop 623-435-0222


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

i got one too going for $25.00 :biggrin: hit ME up :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

J/K


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 17 2007, 10:09 PM~8580971
> *a grip! :biggrin:
> *


$17.00 at ticket masters online


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

anything going on after the show anywhere?..... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8584883
> *Wrist band for sale $30.00 call shop 623-435-0222
> *


Ok today only 2/3rd off sale. I will take $10 for it...............................................................................








J/K its gone.............


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 20 2007, 08:31 AM~8595250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:



Where the pics at wey? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 20 2007, 08:45 AM~8595345
> *Good morning.
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: phoenix riderz


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where's the rest of the pics?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 20 2007, 11:32 AM~8596714
> *Where's the rest of the pics?
> *


Maybe in a little while, I'm hungry right now!! Gotta make some breakfast first :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

The Technique family thanks everyone that made it out to the picnic. We had a great time and are looking forward to next year already.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 20 2007, 11:54 AM~8596904
> *Maybe in a little while, I'm hungry right now!! Gotta make some breakfast first :biggrin:
> *


okay it's past breakfast time.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ryan?

Good turn out on teniques end givin that the show was going on and what not.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 20 2007, 04:07 PM~8598949
> *okay it's past breakfast time.... :biggrin:
> *


I know, it was a long breakfast! You know how it is, you eat-go to sleep!! :biggrin: 
dam photobucket taking forever.....post more pics later


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

LATER, LATER, OR RIGHT NOW, RIGHT NOW, :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 20 2007, 05:25 PM~8599717
> *LATER, LATER, OR RIGHT NOW, RIGHT NOW, :biggrin:
> *



in a lil wile later :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are some......................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

wtf wheres pics of my ride? :angry: 













J/K :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 20 2007, 06:45 PM~8600439
> *wtf wheres pics of my ride? :angry:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *



Sorry homie, wasn't taking too many pics. Too busy getting drunk!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Good looking out Joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 20 2007, 07:30 PM~8600846
> *Good looking out Joe :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem Fred


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 20 2007, 06:45 PM~8600439
> *wtf wheres pics of my ride? :angry:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *



No se me aguite homie...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 20 2007, 05:45 PM~8600439
> *wtf wheres pics of my ride? :angry:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: 

























J/K :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK... I'LL POST THE REST TOMORROW MORNING OR SOMETHING.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Badass pics carnal.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Some more...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

LAST ONES...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 21 2007, 07:57 AM~8604600
> *LAST ONES...
> *






:0 :0  :biggrin: Salieron chingonas carnal! 



Nice fuckin pics... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 20 2007, 07:57 PM~8601116
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



Ya vez... te dije que no te aguites compa...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good shit Juan. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice Pics!!!


Ray send me that pic!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 21 2007, 10:26 AM~8605635
> *Nice Pics!!!
> Ray send me that pic!!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2007, 08:13 AM~8604679
> *Ya vez... te dije que no te aguites compa...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Pix!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:0 










could a malibu be the next car I own...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

FOR TICKETS PLEASE CALL THE #'S ON THE FLYER
HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT TO CELEBRATE WITH US!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2007, 11:23 AM~8606169
> *:dunno:
> *


Big Ray knows what I'm talkin bout! 
What's been up knightstalker!! You ready for Vegas??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 21 2007, 02:00 PM~8607817
> *Big Ray knows what I'm talkin bout!
> What's been up knightstalker!! You ready for Vegas??
> *


when i go home!!... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 21 2007, 03:09 PM~8607923
> *when i go home!!... :biggrin:
> *



Send me pics too guey. I wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 21 2007, 03:13 PM~8608566
> *Send me pics too guey. I wanna see  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.......slow down, it's just my big sexy self......I can autograph you a copy though if you'd like :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 21 2007, 02:00 PM~8607817
> *Big Ray knows what I'm talkin bout!
> What's been up knightstalker!! You ready for Vegas??
> *



:cheesy: VEGAS?  : :biggrin:

I'ma try homie...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 21 2007, 03:27 PM~8608674
> *LOL.......slow down, it's just my big sexy self......I can autograph you a copy though if you'd like :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 21 2007, 01:09 PM~8607923
> *when i go home!!... :biggrin:
> *


'sup RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2007, 08:13 AM~8604679
> *Ya vez... te dije que no te aguites compa...
> 
> 
> ...











dammmm loco your brother shutn you down with these pics  nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 21 2007, 07:33 PM~8610478
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 21 2007, 07:10 PM~8610863
> *:0
> *



x2 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



What can I say? :dunno: :biggrin: He's good...


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am doing this for a homie in Phoenix. Its a 1992 Lincoln Towncar showcar. It has white and blue suede interior inside, suede top, custom dodger blue paint with silver leaf, custom blue rims, 2 pumps 6 batteries. Anything else you want to know hit my homie George up at (818) 744-1465 cell $9500 OBO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 21 2007, 09:14 PM~8612273
> *I am doing this for a homie in Phoenix.  Its a 1992 Lincoln Towncar showcar.  It has white and blue suede interior inside, suede top, custom dodger blue paint with silver leaf, custom blue rims, 2 pumps 6 batteries.  Anything else you want to know hit my homie George up at (818) 744-1465 cell            $9500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn Big George is sellin his linc? That's a clean muthafucka too... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Aug 22 2007, 09:30 AM~8615234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Q-VOLE Knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 10:08 AM~8615516
> *Q-VOLE Knightstalker
> *



:wave: Sup homie?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 oh shit new page... :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 22 2007, 10:17 AM~8615595
> *:0  oh shit new page... :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2007, 11:00 AM~8615892
> *:cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: Sup Ryan... You get your colors? PM me homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 22 2007, 10:14 AM~8615564
> *:wave: Sup homie?
> *


AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN, DOING WHAT I DO BEST, "NOTHIN" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Que Onda AZ!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 22 2007, 10:03 AM~8615468
> *Qvo Chano? :wave:
> :wave:
> *


:wave: wut up Ruben Whatz cracking dog


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 22 2007, 12:40 PM~8616730
> *Que Onda AZ!
> *


Ke paso art


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 12:34 PM~8616671
> *AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN, DOING WHAT I DO BEST, "NOTHIN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:




> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Aug 22 2007, 12:40 PM~8616730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada homie... aqui nomas... trying to make that feria for my lac & VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup AZ!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2007, 02:21 PM~8617658
> *Sup AZ!!!
> *



:biggrin: Qvo Johnny... how's the dvd coming along?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

The dvd will be unlike no other other on the market right now...From how to features to car features...Nick and I are breaking ground with this one!!! It will be out soon...very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2007, 02:34 PM~8617777
> *The dvd will be unlike no other other on the market right now...From how to features to car features...Nick and I are breaking ground with this one!!! It will be out soon...very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 Can't wait to see it... :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 21 2007, 08:11 AM~8604667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2007, 02:34 PM~8617777
> *The dvd will be unlike no other other on the market right now...From how to features to car features...Nick and I are breaking ground with this one!!! It will be out soon...very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Got the video from our picnic last year yet?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Aug 22 2007, 08:35 PM~8620404
> *Got the video from our picnic last year yet?
> *


Thats definitely on this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I HAVE 2 PIECE KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS!!!!!!!!! I ALSO HAVE BUICK, CHEVY BOW-TIES, OLSMOBILE, AND LINCOLN EMBLEMS...... IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL ME (602) 228-9246 OR (602) 465-3030*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 10:58 PM~8621561
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 10:58 PM~8621561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wut up Ben you know what I need hey give me a call dog


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Buenos dias!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 23 2007, 06:11 AM~8622582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA CABRON


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Hector. 
So ke tranza Ben


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=358378&hl=?????

..Let's here from those who reside...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Its fukin hot! the dam humidity ain't helpin neither!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 20 2007, 11:07 PM~8602560
> *HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK... I'LL POST THE REST TOMORROW MORNING OR SOMETHING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What do you guys think of the orange Regal ? My buddy David painted that from UNITED C.C .


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 23 2007, 08:49 PM~8629258
> *Its fukin hot! the dam humidity ain't helpin neither!
> *


yea man this feels like home


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 24 2007, 02:08 AM~8630580
> *yea man this feels like  home
> *


GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 24 2007, 02:28 AM~8630640
> *GO TO SLEEP
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning AZ side :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2007, 07:17 AM~8631193
> *Morning AZ side :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 24 2007, 03:28 AM~8630640
> *GO TO SLEEP
> *



Hahahaha... looks like 2 fools aight getting laid late at night, lol. WTF are you guys doing up so late?


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 23 2007, 10:49 PM~8629258
> *Its fukin hot! the dam humidity ain't helpin neither!
> *


Cant be that bad


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 24 2007, 08:20 AM~8631497
> *Hahahaha... looks like 2 fools aight getting laid late at night, lol. WTF are you guys doing up so late?
> *


WHEN A MAN NEEDS CRACK, A MAN NEEDS CRACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW WHOS CAR THIS IS AND IF THEY WOULD WANT TO SELL IT???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 24 2007, 10:39 AM~8631990
> *WHEN A MAN NEEDS CRACK, A MAN NEEDS CRACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha... dang that bad huh... get at me for that problem maybe I can help you out. On another note I was getting some crack too... jajajajaja...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody know of someone who does engraving????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 24 2007, 09:50 AM~8632048
> *ANYONE KNOW WHOS CAR THIS IS AND IF THEY WOULD WANT TO SELL IT???
> 
> 
> ...


That's Joe's ride from Glendale Majestics, and I'm pretty sure he aint selling it.

........and hector I was getting laid. Internet + Palmela Handerson = LAID :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

HEY TRU THIS IS DAMIEN I CHANGED MY NAME SINCE I SOLD THE RAGSEVEN TO SAN JOSE, WHATS CRACKIN!!!! 


DAMN AZ EVERYBODY DOING THE DAMN THING KEEPING THIS POST GOING CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S STILL GOING STRONG!!!

B-RAD FROM MALIBEEZY BABY


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 24 2007, 01:20 PM~8632934
> *That's Joe's ride from Glendale Majestics, and I'm pretty sure he aint selling it.
> 
> ........and hector I was getting laid. Internet + Palmela Handerson = LAID :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha... good ole palma and her 5 sisters, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 24 2007, 12:46 PM~8633132
> *HEY TRU THIS IS DAMIEN I CHANGED MY NAME SINCE I SOLD THE RAGSEVEN TO SAN JOSE, WHATS CRACKIN!!!!
> DAMN AZ EVERYBODY DOING THE DAMN THING KEEPING THIS POST GOING CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S STILL GOING STRONG!!!
> 
> ...


B-RAD!!! WHAT'S UP????


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

WHATS CRACKING J-BIRD HAHA 

WHATS UP WITH YOU PM ME!!!!!

WHATS CRACKIN 818 SPOONER


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 24 2007, 02:10 PM~8633800
> *WHATS CRACKING J-BIRD HAHA
> 
> WHATS UP WITH YOU PM ME!!!!!
> ...


Dammit!!! I hoped you woulda forgot!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Que onda Gato!!!! Hablame homie!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8633886
> *Que onda Gato!!!! Hablame homie!
> *



aint no one got your number, lol.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WAZ UP TO THE BIG BLUE AND GOLD :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 24 2007, 06:39 PM~8635626
> *WAZ UP TO THE BIG BLUE AND GOLD :wave:
> *



:wave: Qvo big homie? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@Aug 24 2007, 08:30 AM~8631548
> *Cant be that bad
> *


It is when there isn't any humidity almost the rest of the year and the moisture just blows in and then gets everyone's hopes up that it'll rain and then nothing. :angry:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 24 2007, 12:46 PM~8633132
> *HEY TRU THIS IS DAMIEN I CHANGED MY NAME SINCE I SOLD THE RAGSEVEN TO SAN JOSE, WHATS CRACKIN!!!!
> DAMN AZ EVERYBODY DOING THE DAMN THING KEEPING THIS POST GOING CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S STILL GOING STRONG!!!
> 
> ...


Oh snap, a blast from the past!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup Dee?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 24 2007, 07:17 PM~8635850
> *Sup Dee?
> *


 :wave: what up Johnnie!!!!! I got some reference for your door jamb work.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 24 2007, 07:15 PM~8635833
> *It is when there isn't any humidity almost the rest of the year and the moisture just blows in and then gets everyone's hopes up that it'll rain and then nothing. :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US FOR OUR 27TH ANNIVERSARY. TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE DOOR 8-1AM


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 24 2007, 08:20 PM~8636123
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US FOR OUR 27TH ANNIVERSARY. TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE DOOR  8-1AM
> 
> 
> ...


 RIDERZ BE THERE!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS UP ARIZONA WE LOOKEN FOR SOME SOLO RIDAZ TO GET A GOODTIMES CC CHAPTER GOING IN ARIZONA..PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED........... :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Jonny I just see thiz message I call you 2day


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 25 2007, 02:04 AM~8637555
> *WHATS UP ARIZONA WE LOOKEN FOR SOME SOLO RIDAZ TO GET A GOODTIMES CC CHAPTER GOING IN ARIZONA..PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED........... :thumbsup:
> *


Best of luck with you new Chapter!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: AZSIDERZ :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Fresh out of the airbrush on a dodge charger lid.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 25 2007, 09:34 AM~8638299
> *:wave:  AZSIDERZ  :wave:
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

be there or be an L7 (square) :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 24 2007, 09:50 AM~8632048
> *ANYONE KNOW WHOS CAR THIS IS AND IF THEY WOULD WANT TO SELL IT???
> 
> 
> ...


joe said money talks :0 shes all yours for 35 gs


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Aug 23 2007, 10:05 PM~8629706
> *What do you guys think of the orange Regal ? My buddy David painted that from UNITED C.C .
> *


OH YOU MEAN BENNY'S REGAL YEAH IT CAME OUT GOOD.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Aug 25 2007, 09:34 AM~8638299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

WASS UP ARIZTLAN!!! I JUST POSTED UP MY '84 CADI UP FOR SALE IN THE CLASSIFIEDS!!! HARD TIMES PUSH ME TO SELL MY BABY!!!

HARD TIMES WITH FAM IS PUSHING ME TO SELL MY BABY!!! MY SISTER'S MEDICATION ISN'T CHEAP AND BEING DIAGNOSED WITH MULTIPLE SCEROSIS AND THEN MYSELF WITH DIABETES, MEDS ADD UP!!! I LOVE RIDING BUT MY FAMILY'S HEALTH COMES FIRST!!!

I HAVE A '84 CADI COUPE DEVILLE FOR SALE!!!! I'M ASKING $4000 OBO! IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]!!!

SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY PLEASE!!!

'84 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE IN MINT CONDITION
13X7 100 SPOKE D'S W/ NO CURB CHECKS
ALPINE CD W/ IPOD CONNECTION
2 - 12" 800W POWER ACOUSTIC SUBWOOFERS
1000 WATT POWER ACOUSTIC AMP
NOT CUTOUT BUT READY FOR THE PUMPS!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Aug 25 2007, 07:33 PM~8641047
> *WASS UP ARIZTLAN!!!  I JUST POSTED UP MY '84 CADI UP FOR SALE IN THE CLASSIFIEDS!!!  HARD TIMES PUSH ME TO SELL MY BABY!!!
> 
> HARD TIMES WITH FAM IS PUSHING ME TO SELL MY BABY!!!  MY SISTER'S MEDICATION ISN'T CHEAP AND BEING DIAGNOSED WITH MULTIPLE SCEROSIS AND THEN MYSELF WITH DIABETES, MEDS ADD UP!!!  I LOVE RIDING BUT MY FAMILY'S HEALTH COMES FIRST!!!
> ...


los do you have any pics?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 26 2007, 12:00 PM~8643911
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 26 2007, 12:00 PM~8643911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rims look kinda familiar :0 










photoshop does wonders huh


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Aug 26 2007, 10:28 PM~8647670
> *those rims look kinda familiar :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

AirBrushing looks good Dee!

Big ups to Augie for throwing a good party Sat night. I had to leave early but I had fun!
:thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 27 2007, 09:27 AM~8649886
> *Good morning!
> *


What up fool! :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 27 2007, 12:04 PM~8650874
> *What up fool! :nicoderm:
> *



Nothin just workin bro... How you been?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 27 2007, 11:17 AM~8651007
> *Nothin just workin bro... How you been?
> *


Wore out! Or should I say Whored out!
Man the women here in AZ are NO JOKE....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MUCH props to SPIRIT car club!!! 27 yrs of doing lowriding BIG.

The Anniversary Party was great. Phoenix Riderz would like to say thanks for inviting us to your celebration.

For those of you that could not attend you missed out!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 27 2007, 01:08 PM~8651411
> *Wore out! Or should I say Whored out!
> Man the women here in AZ are NO JOKE....lol :biggrin:
> *



We need to go get whores together, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8651971
> *We need to go get whores together, lol.
> *


Hey guys I have one her name is BEN she is a little big but is ship 2 dlls whore hahahahah lmfao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 27 2007, 02:34 PM~8652058
> *Hey guys I have one her name is BEN she is a little big but is ship 2 dlls whore hahahahah lmfao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No mames... ni te entendi guey...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 25 2007, 12:23 PM~8639173
> *joe said money talks  :0  shes all yours for 35 gs
> *



WOWZERS I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE 20K??? NICE RIDE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 27 2007, 01:38 PM~8652085
> *No mames... ni te entendi guey...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT JOINED US AT OUR ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION. IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT. THANKS TO PHOENIX RIDERZ,TECHNIQUES,KLIQUE,INDIVIDUALS,IMPALAS,OLD SCHOOL,BENS CUSTOM WHEELS,BOONDOCKS,POWERDRIVE,PHEEZE AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT SUPPORTED US,SORRY IF I MISSED YOU,THANKS AGAIN! -SPIRIT CC-


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 27 2007, 01:58 PM~8652239
> *WOWZERS I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE 20K??? NICE RIDE
> *


it cost to foss  that car is worth every 30 of it


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 27 2007, 01:11 PM~8651434
> *MUCH props to SPIRIT car club!!!  27 yrs of doing lowriding BIG.
> 
> The Anniversary Party was great.  Phoenix Riderz would like to say thanks for inviting us to your celebration.
> ...


THANK'S ART!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 27 2007, 02:34 PM~8652058
> *Hey guys I have one her name is BEN she is a little big
> ( but is ship 2 dlls whore hahahahah) lmfao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what the @#$%#@!??? did someone play the record backword's?
:dunno: :werd: :loco: hno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 27 2007, 02:54 PM~8652700
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT JOINED US AT OUR ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION. IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT. THANKS TO PHOENIX RIDERZ,TECHNIQUES,KLIQUE,INDIVIDUALS,IMPALAS,OLD SCHOOL,BENS CUSTOM WHEELS,BOONDOCKS,POWERDRIVE,PHEEZE AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT SUPPORTED US,SORRY IF I MISSED YOU,THANKS AGAIN!  -SPIRIT CC-
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Great party, anyone that didn't show missed out on a goodtime!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 27 2007, 08:46 AM~8649561
> *AirBrushing looks good Dee!
> 
> Big ups to Augie for throwing a good party Sat night. I had to leave early but I had fun!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 27 2007, 01:34 PM~8652058
> *Hey guys I have one her name is BEN she is a little big but is ship 2 dlls whore hahahahah lmfao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD WE TELL EVERYBODY THAT YOU OFFERED TO SUCK MY D*CK FOR A SET OF TIRES,,,,, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL PINCHE PUTO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SPIRIT CC. 27TH ANNIVERSARY*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats Spirit on 27 years of lowridin. Technique CC wants to thank you for including us in your celebration. We had a great time and hope to be part of your next 27 years......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Aug 28 2007, 01:00 AM~8657628
> *Congrats Spirit on 27 years of lowridin.  Technique CC wants to thank you for including us in your celebration.  We had a great time and hope to be part of your next 27 years......
> 
> 
> ...


TECHNIQUES LOOKING GOOD AT THE EVENT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 27 2007, 08:12 PM~8655586
> *SPIRIT CC. 27TH ANNIVERSARY
> 
> *



Nice pics homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 27 2007, 06:51 PM~8654717
> *it cost to foss   that car is worth every 30 of it
> *


COME ON BRO THIS IS DAMIEN(RAGSEVEN) YOU KNOW I KNOW MY RAGS AND IF THAT CAR IS WORTH 30K I HOPE IT HAD A FRAME-OFF AND IS CLEAN FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, FOR SOME REASON I DONT THINK IT HAS.

NOT TRYING TO SHIT ON JOES RIDE LOOKS TIGHT.
WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU AND THE G-TOWN BOYS? LATER DAMIEN


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> Congrats Spirit on 27 years of lowridin. Technique CC wants to thank you for including us in your celebration. We had a great time and hope to be part of your next 27 years......
> 
> THANKS TECHNIQUES,WE APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 28 2007, 07:13 AM~8658379
> *COME ON BRO THIS IS DAMIEN(RAGSEVEN) YOU KNOW I KNOW MY RAGS AND IF THAT CAR IS WORTH 30K I HOPE IT HAD A FRAME-OFF AND IS CLEAN FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, FOR SOME REASON I DONT THINK IT HAS.
> 
> NOT TRYING TO SHIT ON JOES RIDE LOOKS TIGHT.
> ...


naw mayne, that car is so fucking clean you could perform surgery on it....lol :biggrin: It's worth every penny.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Morning!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Aug 28 2007, 09:28 AM~8659250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2007, 07:00 AM~8658313
> *Nice pics homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


grassy ass :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*ALSO... BUISINESS OWNERS, MODELS, ARTISTS... GET YOUR BOOTHS NOW BEFORE SPACE IS GONE!!!*


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

GOOD PICS BEN THEY CAME OUT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST_@Aug 28 2007, 07:13 AM~8658379
> *COME ON BRO THIS IS DAMIEN(RAGSEVEN) YOU KNOW I KNOW MY RAGS AND IF THAT CAR IS WORTH 30K I HOPE IT HAD A FRAME-OFF AND IS CLEAN FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, FOR SOME REASON I DONT THINK IT HAS.
> 
> NOT TRYING TO SHIT ON JOES RIDE LOOKS TIGHT.
> ...


 :dunno: homie joe was here at the house,saw the post and said post it up 35 gs for it. so far every show hes put it in, hes been taking first.(and thats in la and here and other states) you just gotta see the car in person.and see why he wants 35 for it (and yeah the car is clean from top to bottom)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 28 2007, 07:33 PM~8664769
> *:dunno: homie joe was here at the house,saw the post and said post it up 35 gs for it. so far every show hes put it in, hes been taking first.(and thats in la and here and other states) you just gotta see the car in person.and see why he wants 35 for it (and yeah the car is clean from top to bottom)
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

Can someone post up a registration for the sept 30th car show or some info on how to get one thanks


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Is there another cruise from streetbeat to sonics this saturday??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Aug 28 2007, 06:39 PM~8664299
> *GOOD PICS BEN THEY CAME OUT NICE  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Awe man I cant believe Im doin this..but yes..........
THIS IS FOR SALE!!! NO HYDROS OR WHEELS!!!!!!!!! I HAVE FOUND SOMEHTING ELSE I WANT TO BUILD AND HAVE TOO MANY CARS AS IT IS.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2007, 06:58 AM~8667643
> *Awe man I cant believe Im doin this..but yes..........
> THIS IS FOR SALE!!! NO HYDROS OR WHEELS!!!!!!!!! I HAVE FOUND SOMEHTING ELSE I WANT TO BUILD AND HAVE TOO MANY CARS AS IT IS.....
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MORNING AZ SIDERS... :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST+Aug 28 2007, 07:13 AM~8658379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeremy see you tonight at the meeting....bring a 30 pack!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2007, 10:03 AM~8668885
> *Wut up Arizona
> *


WHATS UP DOGG, ESTAS TRABAJANDO?????? WHATS UP KNIGHTSTALKER???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2007, 10:11 AM~8668967
> *WHATS UP DOGG, ESTAS TRABAJANDO??????  WHATS UP KNIGHTSTALKER???
> *


What about me????? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:22 AM~8669065
> *What about me????? :angry:
> *


 :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING, LONG TIME NO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 29 2007, 10:11 AM~8668967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2007, 10:24 AM~8669086
> *Qvo homie.... yo si estoy trabajando... gotta make that feria for VEGAS que no? :biggrin:
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME, ALL THE HYPE ABOUT THE HOP IS MAKING ME ANXIOUS :biggrin: :biggrin: IN OTHER WORDS "* I CAN'T WAIT*"!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 29 2007, 10:23 AM~8669079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vegas is the shit every year! But I'm anxious too! Lots of good stuff breaking out for the show! The Majestics will be killing em for sure!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8669171
> *I'm doing good!  Stayin busy and outta trouble LOL...ok stayin busy at least! :biggrin:
> 
> Vegas is the shit every year!  But I'm anxious too!  Lots of good stuff breaking out for the show!  The Majestics will be killing em for sure!
> *


THATS GOOD THAT YOUR BUSY CAUSE ITS PRETTY SLOW FOR ME!!!!!




OH THATS HOW YOU SPELL* "ANXIOUS"* :biggrin: THANK YOU!!! AND YEAH VEGAS IS THE SHIT ALWAYS


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 29 2007, 10:11 AM~8668967
> *WHATS UP DOGG, ESTAS TRABAJANDO??????  WHATS UP KNIGHTSTALKER???
> *


Yea bro I'm at work hey fool are you ready for thiz weekend is my ladies Bday vamos a salir somewhere dnt know where alguna suguerencia let me know and no Ben no jack in the box thiz time lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HELL YA VEGAS IS COOL THE SHOW I NEVER MAKE IT BUT THE HOP AFTERWORDS IS COOL BUT THE COP'S GOT THAT SHIT ON LOCK KNOW! LET'S SEE IF THERE'S EVEN A HOP AFTERWORD'S :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8669171
> *Waddup Knightstalker!!!  Tell Corina I said HI!!!  It's almost her B-day, are we gonna celebrate like last year??  LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Vegas is the shit every year!  But I'm anxious too!  Lots of good stuff breaking out for the show!  The Majestics will be killing em for sure!
> *


 :0 Last year was crazy and fun as hell! I'm actually hoping to celebrate my brothers Bday as well as her's... :biggrin:

and as far as killin them... :werd: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody know of any interior shops on the West Side?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8669171
> *Waddup Knightstalker!!!  Tell Corina I said HI!!!  It's almost her B-day, are we gonna celebrate like last year??  LOL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: this time we are getting a ride back to the room I have no clue how we even found the room at 7am walking down the Vegas streets drunk but yes we are gonna party like last year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 07:53 AM~8667886
> *B-Rad, come by the shop tonight around 6.
> 
> Jeremy see you tonight at the meeting....bring a 30 pack!
> *



whats up jen








:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 29 2007, 10:51 AM~8669325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VATOS LOCOS FOREBER HOMES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

what up AZ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Aug 29 2007, 09:07 PM~8674820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

No thiz weekend the next one on the 8 so we may go to E4 or stay here downtown


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Saw this on the 51 on my way to work this morning:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 30 2007, 10:58 AM~8677709
> *Saw this on the 51 on my way to work this morning:
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 30 2007, 08:38 AM~8677529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Wussup RedDog......I see you down there! You been layin low lately or what?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT'Z CRACK'N AZSIDE FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 30 2007, 08:15 PM~8682532
> *WHAT'Z CRACK'N AZSIDE  FAMILIA  :wave:
> *




:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up AZ??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 30 2007, 08:53 PM~8682813
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 30 2007, 08:58 PM~8682842
> *What up AZ??
> *



:wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WATZ UP KNIGHTSTALKER? HOW'S THE WEATHER IN NM? TIME TO GO TO BED (FOR US OLD FOLKS ANYWAY) TAKE CARE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 30 2007, 09:28 PM~8683102
> *WATZ UP KNIGHTSTALKER? HOW'S THE WEATHER IN NM? TIME TO GO TO BED (FOR US OLD FOLKS ANYWAY) TAKE CARE.
> *



 Weather is cool homie... You going to vegas? No sleepng allowed there...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 30 2007, 10:24 PM~8683068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's all going to make it ? Should be good . Come out and show .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 30 2007, 09:38 AM~8677529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD'VE GAVE HIM ONE OF MY CARDS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2007, 01:21 AM~8684328
> *
> SHOULD'VE GAVE HIM ONE OF MY CARDS :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2007, 01:21 AM~8684328
> *
> *


For her B-day gordito estupido 
:angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2007, 07:04 AM~8685034
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 30 2007, 07:53 PM~8682813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Buenos diaz. y osi no me responden vallanse a chingar a su madre piche bola de puneteros vale verga. :biggrin: 

Sorry I was listening to some corridos on my way to work this morning, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Ruben?
Sup Lisa? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 31 2007, 09:37 AM~8685918
> *Buenos diaz. y osi no me responden vallanse a chingar a su madre piche bola de puneteros vale verga  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry I was listening to some corridos on my way to work this morning, lol.
> *



:0 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 31 2007, 09:53 AM~8686016
> *Sup Ruben?
> Sup Lisa?  :biggrin:
> *



Aqui nomas wey... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Check out at Big Ent. Online Magazine

Rep your club and car add us to your friends list!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2007, 08:28 PM~8682624
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 31 2007, 12:29 PM~8687093
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

What up BIGENT MAG! how you doing?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo hector what are you doing thiz weekend


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Aug 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8687634
> *What up BIGENT MAG! how you doing?
> *



Nothing much homies! What good with you!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2007, 07:13 AM~8685086
> *For her B-day gordito estupido
> :angry:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

HEY AZER'S THIS WEST KOAST, DAMIEN FORMELY (RAGSEVEN) I'M IN TH EMARKET FOR A 63-64 RAGTOP IF ANYONE COULD HELP ME OUT TRYING TO FIND A CAR THANX DAMIEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

can we get a labor day hop going or something ? :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 2 2007, 01:09 AM~8695279
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NOBODY WANTS TO HOP AFTER THEY SAID THEY HAD SOMETHING FOR ME! :uh: YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE (CHALIO). BUT I FOUND A PICTURE OF WHAT YOU WERE GONNA HOP AGAINST ME.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 2 2007, 05:50 PM~8697899
> *NOBODY WANTS TO HOP AFTER THEY SAID THEY HAD SOMETHING FOR ME! :uh:  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE (CHALIO). BUT I FOUND A PICTURE OF WHAT YOU WERE GONNA HOP AGAINST ME.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

FOR THOSE THAT KNOW MY POPS-IN-LAW, HE TOOK 1ST PLACE, BEST PAINT & LONG DISTANCE IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW TODAY! :biggrin: 



















Still waiting on word from Big Ray to see what other AZ homies took...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2007, 07:02 PM~8698217
> *FOR THOSE THAT KNOW MY POPS-IN-LAW, HE TOOK 1ST PLACE, BEST PAINT & LONG DISTANCE IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW TODAY!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:  that's tight a wey wey tell em i said what up :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Sep 2 2007, 05:50 PM~8697899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR DOGG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Sep 3 2007, 12:08 AM~8700585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll pass along the props homie...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ fuck work


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 30 2007, 02:28 PM~8680078
> *Wussup RedDog......I see you down there! You been layin low lately or what?
> *


you flying back in for the 9th annual SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS PICNIC., this saturday september 8th at the roostertail :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up everybody :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

EVERYBODY'S GOIG TO HERMOSA PARK TO DAY WERE GONNA HAVE A PHOTO SHOT AND THEN AFTER THAT WERE GONNA HOP THERE'S GONNA BE FOOD AND DRINK AND A JUMPER FOR THE KID'S .


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 11:45 AM~8702582
> *EVERYBODY'S GOIG TO HERMOSA PARK TO DAY WERE GONNA HAVE A PHOTO SHOT AND THEN AFTER THAT WERE GONNA HOP THERE'S GONNA BE FOOD AND DRINK AND A JUMPER FOR THE KID'S .
> *


what time?


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 3 2007, 12:46 PM~8703003
> *what time?
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE WHAT TIME IS THE PARK HOP GOING TO BE AT?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

how was the hop?????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WE HOPPED IN THE WEST SIDE IN THE WERHOUSE DISTRICT EVERY BODY WAS THERE.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 10:44 PM~8708793
> *WE HOPPED IN THE WEST SIDE IN THE WERHOUSE DISTRICT EVERY BODY WAS THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BIG ED, I MISSED IT :angry: :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Seen David Hasselhoff and gary coleman getting down with KITT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone need some 13x7's all chrome w/ tires, good meat, $350 Westside Glendale area


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

todd[BIG M]hit me up, :biggrin: got work ...hollywood!!!!!...sumbody get that foo to hit me up got work!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Sep 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8711590
> *todd[BIG M]hit me up, :biggrin:  got work ...hollywood!!!!!...sumbody get that foo to hit me up got work!!!!!
> *



I think big ben is looking for work you should hire him... /sarcasm


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:27 AM~8711662
> *I think big ben is looking for work you should hire him... /sarcasm
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 4 2007, 08:44 AM~8710962
> *Anyone need some 13x7's all chrome w/ tires, good meat, $350 Westside Glendale area
> *


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Rivi still for sale!!! 5gs obo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make me an [email protected]!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 Dam, carnal hate to see you get rid of it :0 But let me see what i can do. I love collecting old school buicks


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 4 2007, 02:34 PM~8713736
> *Rivi still for sale!!! 5gs obo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make me an [email protected]!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 4 2007, 02:34 PM~8713736
> *Rivi still for sale!!! 5gs obo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make me an [email protected]!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Homie i got a 1969 buick lesabre convertible. you have seen it its lime green with peanut butter leather interior. I got 17 g's invested u interested?


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Sep 4 2007, 10:51 PM~8717589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck there's something bout retro girls that i just love. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona enything for thiz weekend I'm single thiz weekend I want to go somewhere


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8720790
> *Qvo Arizona enything for thiz weekend I'm single thiz weekend I want to go somewhere
> *


My house for a meeting!!! Sunday at 7!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 5 2007, 10:46 AM~8720828
> *My house for a meeting!!! Sunday at 7!!
> *


Kool bro my first meeting PM the adress


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 5 2007, 10:46 AM~8720828
> *My house for a meeting!!! Sunday at 7!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ANGELO MAISANO WILL BE IN TOWN MANANA!!!!

If anyone is interested in getting some pinstriping work done pm me asap. Im tryin to work out a schedule for him while hes here in Phoenix!!!! Great opportunity to get some badass work done on your ride!!!!! He may only be here for 1 day so dont sleep!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 5 2007, 05:12 PM~8723951
> *ANGELO MAISANO WILL BE IN TOWN MANANA!!!!
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting some pinstriping work done pm me asap. Im tryin to work out a schedule for him while hes here in Phoenix!!!! Great opportunity to get some badass work done on your ride!!!!! He may only be here for 1 day so dont sleep!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: The boyz already talked to you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 5 2007, 06:21 PM~8724490
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: The boyz already talked to you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 5 2007, 06:21 PM~8724490
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: The boyz already talked to you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR...you know Ill take care of you!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8720790
> *Qvo Arizona enything for thiz weekend I'm single thiz weekend I want to go somewhere
> *


PUEDES IRTE A LA VERGA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:27 AM~8711662
> *I think big ben is looking for work you should hire him... /sarcasm
> *


I ALREADY GOT A JALE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 5 2007, 10:12 PM~8726780
> *PUEDES IRTE A LA VERGA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 4 2007, 08:44 AM~8710962
> *Anyone need some 13x7's all chrome w/ tires, good meat, $350 Westside Glendale area
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mornin.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2007, 08:13 AM~8728612
> *Mornin.
> *


Whatupdoe!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

what up


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 5 2007, 07:29 AM~8719812
> *Fuck there's something bout retro girls that i just love.  :biggrin:
> *



humm.........not all of them look like that... :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2007, 01:57 PM~8730978
> *humm.........not all of them look like that... :uh:
> *



no shit art! but the ones that pull the look off. uffffffff, lol.

you thinking gothic chicks, lol. those are the ones you're affraid to do anything with cause they might bite the shit outta you or put a hex on your ass... but some of them look tempting too. Just affraid to know which ones are the psycho bitches, lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 6 2007, 04:28 PM~8732795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Sep 4 2007, 09:51 PM~8717589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin: :biggrin: THE BIG 25 hno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 6 2007, 08:24 PM~8734702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 HAPPY B-DAY bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

wassup fellas i got a homie that just opened up a tattoo shop in phx on 8st and indian school come check his work. this is his myspace so u guys can check out sum of the stuff he has done http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=80472402 just copy n paste that


the name of the shop is voodoo monkey tattoo its on 804 e indian school rd phoenix az 602' 265 0510


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning!
....and happy B-day KnightStalker!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Sep 6 2007, 08:24 PM~8734702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Thx Ryan... We'll be celebrating in vegas next month homie...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY B-DAY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2007, 06:07 AM~8737350
> *hno: Thx baby...
> :biggrin: Thx homie...
> :wave: Thx Ryan... We'll be celebrating in vegas next month homie...
> *



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 7 2007, 07:37 AM~8737532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MEATHEAD... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Feliz cumpleanos al lil boy.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 7 2007, 09:00 AM~8738018
> *Feliz cumpleanos al lil boy.
> *


:twak: 




Thx HOmie... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy B-day Ruben


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

What up AZ??? Technique CC and show your love in celebrating our 35 years of Lowriding excellents. 

The wash is this Saturday the 8th from 8am-12noon.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 AM~8738443
> *Happy B-day Ruben
> *


Gracias SPM.. I mean Gato... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2007, 10:23 AM~8738714
> *Gracias SPM.. I mean Gato...  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8739619
> *LOL
> *



Y le gusta al vato que le digan SPM... fuckin SPM is wack at that. lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 7 2007, 12:56 PM~8739804
> *Y le gusta al vato que le digan SPM... fuckin SPM is wack at that. lol
> *



:dunno: Jeremy says he looks like SPM.... speaking of which where is that fucker? :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY KNIGHTSTALKER : :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 7 2007, 05:42 PM~8741569
> *HAPPY B-DAY KNIGHTSTALKER :  :biggrin:
> *



Thx homie... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBEN A.K.A. KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

happy birthday knightstalker!!!!

your father in law's lincoln looked real sweet in diego!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 7 2007, 06:18 PM~8741755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homie... :biggrin: 

I'll pass along the compliments bro...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Happy b-day R. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 7 2007, 10:19 PM~8743358
> *Happy b-day R. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks F. :biggrin: J/K... You going to vegas Fred? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8743393
> *Thanks F.  :biggrin:  J/K... You going to vegas Fred? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


YES, already got our room too... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 7 2007, 11:39 PM~8743932
> *YES, already got our room too... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I got mine too... :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 7 2007, 11:39 PM~8743932
> *YES, already got our room too... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you are going to go....................


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

so whats everybody whats going on this weekend


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

For Sale 1985 Chevy Caprice 2-Door V8 305, Fully equipped and everything works
cold a/c asking $4000 obo. To many new items to list.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Sep 8 2007, 09:33 AM~8745734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 9 2007, 09:40 AM~8750518
> *Now that's a DRUNK & Happy b-day boy!
> 
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 8 2007, 10:33 AM~8745734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOGG, YOU GONNA FINISH THAT CAKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey bro's I was wondering if anybody can help me out, Im looking for a window regulator (drivers side)that fits a two-door 71-76 impala or caprice, I have looked everywhere with no luck. Can anyone help?


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

By the way GOOD MORNING AZ!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 9 2007, 11:05 PM~8755486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 8 2007, 11:33 AM~8745734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



EASY with the margarita, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 10 2007, 08:15 AM~8756955
> *EASY with the margarita, lol.
> *



:nono: Budlight Michelada... :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona good morning


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 10 2007, 08:15 AM~8756955
> *EASY with the margarita, lol.
> *


Hahahahahahahah :uh: Whatz wrong with margaritas :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8757065
> *:nono: Budlight Michelada...  :angry:
> *



Micheladas are suppose to be RED in color... lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 10 2007, 09:24 AM~8757268
> *Micheladas are suppose to be RED in color... lol.
> *



They forgot the Clamato...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2007, 09:50 AM~8757397
> *They forgot the Clamato...
> *


MAAAAASSSSSSS PUUUUUUTTTTTTTOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 10 2007, 11:48 AM~8757754
> *MAAAAASSSSSSS  PUUUUUUTTTTTTTOOOOOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... like I said... good ole Margarita! jajajaja... walking around with the starbucks tray, jajajajaja...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 8 2007, 10:33 AM~8745734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8757754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Bien que sabes wey... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 10 2007, 12:54 PM~8758636
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2007, 02:01 PM~8758677
> *:ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Ah huevo... the margarita I know does a good job bro, lol. She's 5.4 light skinned, ligh brown hair... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 10 2007, 01:05 PM~8758724
> *Ah huevo... the margarita I know does a good job bro, lol. She's 5.4 light skinned, ligh brown hair...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN IT'S QUIET IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 10 2007, 01:05 PM~8758724
> *Ah huevo... the margarita I know does a good job bro, lol. She's 5.4 light skinned, ligh brown hair...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hook it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 10 2007, 11:48 AM~8758142
> *Hahahahaha... like I said... good ole Margarita! jajajaja... walking around with the starbucks tray, jajajajaja...
> *


WITH HIS BLUE TOOTH


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8758677
> *
> :uh: Bien que sabes wey... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 10 2007, 12:54 PM~8758636
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Send me that Pic!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2007, 12:10 AM~8763887
> *WITH HIS BLUE TOOTH
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


I read this and at the same time a guy walked in front of me with a bluetooth and a PINK shirt....


MAS PUTO! :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bye... :tears:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*1985 Cutlass FOR SALE*
- chrome 13's
- brand new carpet kit
- new headliner
- freshly shampooed seats
- doors don't hang
- all power windows, seats, locks
- keyless entry and alarm
- dual exhaust glasspacks
- Alpine Head Unit
- tires are a week old and haven't even been driven on

- has a few minor dents/dings
- missing keyhole cover
- cracked windsheild

*CAR MUST GO TODAY!!! Asking $1500 O.B.O.*

Please call *Albert @ 480-252-5387*

featured on Estilow C.C. and Lowriding Underground


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 11 2007, 01:34 PM~8767335
> *Bye... :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 11 2007, 03:16 PM~8767661
> *:0
> *



The paint was soooo shiny too...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 11 2007, 02:17 PM~8767670
> *The paint was soooo shiny too...
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Pinche chillon :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2007, 04:03 PM~8767960
> *Pinche chillon :nicoderm:
> *



Don't get mad cause you aint got candy, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 11 2007, 03:14 PM~8768035
> *Don't get mad cause you aint got candy, lol.
> *


Hahahaha lol you haven't see my kochinero :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2007, 04:54 PM~8768292
> *Hahahaha lol you haven't see my  kochinero  :uh:
> *



Puro pedo guey... quien es el lloron? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 8 2007, 10:33 AM~8745734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

uffin: uffin: Whats going on Az.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Sep 11 2007, 04:28 PM~8768507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

For best trade,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash


drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
Interior-recently done all red tweed and vinyl guts,new carpet and carpet mats,no rips,tears,or blemishes on interior material
Frame/under carriage-frame and under carriage very solid,no rust 
Rims-White powder coated dishes and hubs with gold nipples and chrome spokes,zenith style knock offshttp://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02650.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02658.flv


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 11 2007, 01:55 PM~8767499
> *1985 Cutlass FOR SALE
> - chrome 13's
> - brand new carpet kit
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8770555
> *For best trade,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash
> drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
> Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
> ...


NICE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2007, 07:15 AM~8773027
> *
> *


QUE ONDA RUBEN READY TO PARTY IN VEGAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 12 2007, 07:22 AM~8773073
> *QUE ONDA RUBEN READY TO PARTY IN VEGAS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: Simon homie... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Lucky bastards!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 12 2007, 09:01 AM~8773647
> *Lucky bastards!
> *



:biggrin: Come with us fool.... You fit in my trunk!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have to go get my dad that weekend memmer...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 12 2007, 09:24 AM~8773785
> *I have to go get my dad that weekend memmer...
> *



I member wey... That's 2 years you miss vegas... :nosad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2007, 10:26 AM~8773806
> *I member wey... That's 2 years you miss vegas...  :nosad:
> *



Eye no ha!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: What up Az.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Who can tell me where is the best place to go to get some 13" white walls????


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 12 2007, 02:42 PM~8775699
> *Who can tell me where is the best place to go to get some 13" white walls????
> *



firestone! 20 bucks a piece, lol...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 12 2007, 03:35 PM~8776479
> *firestone! 20 bucks a piece, lol...
> *


that's where I buy mine at,51st and indian school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>DADDY YANKEE *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 12 2007, 04:13 PM~8776759
> *that's where I buy mine at,51st and indian school :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2007, 09:26 AM~8773806
> *I member wey... That's 2 years you miss vegas...  :nosad:
> *


I ain't been to vegas yet :tears: I'm always broke in October :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 12 2007, 09:16 PM~8778909
> *I ain't been to vegas yet :tears: I'm always broke in October :angry:
> *



Gotta hustle hard homie... I'm trying to get there no matter what...


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Sup Az? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2007, 09:01 PM~8778754
> *:wave:
> *


What up Rueben!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2007, 09:27 PM~8778990
> *Gotta hustle hard homie... I'm trying to get there no matter what...
> *


I know, hopefully one day when my airbrushing blows up :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Sep 12 2007, 09:42 PM~8779143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE FRONT AND BACK SEATS FOR A 63' IMPALA??????? PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO, PLEASE, THANK YOU BEFORE HAND


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 12 2007, 10:16 PM~8778909
> *I ain't been to vegas yet :tears: I'm always broke in October :angry:
> *



That's cause you spend too much money on your halloween costume, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 13 2007, 08:14 AM~8781297
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE FRONT AND BACK SEATS FOR A 63' IMPALA??????? PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO, PLEASE, THANK YOU BEFORE HAND
> 
> *


seen some ss seats on ebay


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 13 2007, 08:46 AM~8781478
> *That's cause you spend too much money on your halloween costume, lol.
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone know of a automotive paint supply place on the west side???


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

> *Anyone know of a automotive paint supply place on the west side???*


auto motive connections
623-486-8489
6830 n 59th ave

ask for word he is a cool guy n will help you out with what you need


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Anybody have a stock set of wheels for a caprice or a cheap set of 13's let me know please


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WHO'S GOING UP TO SUPERIOR THIS WEEKEND FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 12 2007, 04:13 PM~8776759
> *that's where I buy mine at,51st and indian school :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats on the coner of 51st and indain school.................girls.......... :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

IF YOU HAVE NEVER ATTENDED A CARSHOW THEN THIS BETTER BE YOUR FIRST!!! NEVER IN THE HISTORY OF CARSHOWS HELD IN PHOENIX HAS THERE EVER BEEN A CARSHOW 'N CONCERT OF THIS MAGNITUDE!!!

BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT & PHEARLESS RECORDS INC IN CONJUNCTION WITH 95.1 LATINO VIBE, POWER 98.3, MEGA 99.3 / 104.3, SPANGLISH TIMES AND MANY MORE ARE BRINGING PHOENIX A CARSHOW 'N CONCERT THAT WILL DEFINATELY HAVE YOU TALKING ABOUT FOR DAYS TO COME!!!

BE THERE... SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30TH FOR THE 1st ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL & CARSHOW!!! AVOID THE LINES!!! GET YOUR TICKETS AT TICKETMASTER.COM OR ANY AUTHORIZED LOCATION OR THE PHOENIX CONVENTION CENTER BOX OFFICE!!!










AND A SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

^^^^^Dont go to this guys car show.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 13 2007, 07:40 PM~8786494
> *^^^^^Dont go to this guys car show.
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 13 2007, 04:02 PM~8784950
> *Anybody have a stock set of wheels for a caprice or a cheap set of 13's let me know please
> *


cheap 13s

Here you go Fred :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 13 2007, 07:40 PM~8786494
> *^^^^^Dont go to this guys car show.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 13 2007, 08:34 PM~8786916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8783062
> *Anyone know of a automotive paint supply place on the west side???
> *


 WHAT BRAND OF PAINT YOU LOOKING FOR?????

DUPONT.......... AUTO COLOR CONNECTION.
PPG................ ADCO PAINT SUPPLY
SERWINN WILLIAMS..........SERWINN WILLIAMS, THE OLD GLENDALE PAINT.

ALL LOCATED IN GLENDALE, ALL WITH IN A MILE FROM EACH OTHER.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 13 2007, 08:15 PM~8786772
> *cheap 13s
> 
> Here you go Fred :biggrin:
> *


yeah I saw those already, thanks D :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8787556
> *WHAT BRAND OF PAINT YOU LOOKING FOR?????
> 
> DUPONT.......... AUTO COLOR CONNECTION.
> ...


probably PPG, with some omni reducer, and clear. Just doing some touch ups nothing major
Thanks!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin: What up Az. Anything poppin this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 14 2007, 07:47 AM~8789212
> *probably PPG, with some omni reducer, and clear. Just doing some touch ups nothing major
> Thanks!
> *



Ryan tryin to act like he knows how to paint... just fuckin with you bro. What's good?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Sep 14 2007, 11:43 AM~8790902
> *:biggrin: What up Az. Anything poppin this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Its a carshow in superior


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

tks homie.


> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 14 2007, 12:23 PM~8791145
> *Its a carshow in superior
> *


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

We gonna be hangin at da wash or long wongs tonite!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE JEREMY AKA LIL ESE FROM *MAJESTICS* GLENDALE CHAPTER...


HIS BABY GIRL WAS BORN TODAY... MIA 6LBS 8OZ...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2007, 07:02 PM~8793716
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE JEREMY AKA LIL ESE FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER...
> HIS BABY GIRL WAS BORN TODAY... MIA 6LBS 8OZ...
> 
> ...


  congradulations


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2007, 07:02 PM~8793716
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE JEREMY AKA LIL ESE FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER...
> HIS BABY GIRL WAS BORN TODAY... MIA 6LBS 8OZ...
> 
> ...


  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what about this ones?


> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 13 2007, 11:21 PM~8788045
> *yeah I saw those already, thanks D :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 14 2007, 11:01 PM~8795024
> *thanks
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

monday nite the party is on hit me up for the details....3


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 15 2007, 04:41 PM~8798125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HERE YOU GO SUPERIOR PICS FROM THE HOP I TOOK THE END'S :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

HERE YOU GO SUPERIOR PICS FROM THE HOP I TOOK THE END'S :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 15 2007, 11:30 PM~8800133
> *HERE YOU GO SUPERIOR PICS FROM THE HOP I TOOK THE END'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


saw you guys out there today man your ride was gettin up much props homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Sep 16 2007, 12:33 AM~8800142
> *saw you guys out there today man your ride was gettin up much props homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE MI VIDA WAS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE I KNOW ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS FOR 10 YRS. HE RIDES A CLEAN MOTORCYCLE I CANT REMEMBER HIS NAME? GOOD MAN THOUGH.


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 15 2007, 11:39 PM~8800172
> *THANK'S HOMIE MI VIDA WAS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE I KNOW ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS FOR 10 YRS. HE RIDES A CLEAN MOTORCYCLE I CANT REMEMBER HIS NAME? GOOD MAN THOUGH.
> *


Thanks dogg yeah i know who your talkin about barely met him today but hes a cool guy....EL GALLONEGRO STOLE THE SHOW TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE IM GONNA STRECH THE REAR END BEFORE VEGAS FOR MORE INCH.  GO REP AZ AND FRANKS HYDRO'S


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 15 2007, 11:46 PM~8800189
> *THANKS HOMIE IM GONNA STRECH THE REAR END BEFORE VEGAS FOR MORE INCH.   GO REP AZ AND FRANKS HYDRO'S
> *


OH SHIT HELL YEAH REP AZ AND BEST OF LUCK IN VEGAS I'LL SEE YOU UP THERE REPRENTING :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Sep 16 2007, 12:49 AM~8800195
> *OH SHIT HELL YEAH REP  AZ AND BEST OF LUCK IN VEGAS I'LL SEE YOU UP THERE REPRENTING :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA HOMIE GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB HOMIE. SEE YOU UP THERE THE FIRST BEER'S ON ME! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT UP BRAND X


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 15 2007, 11:52 PM~8800206
> *HELL YA HOMIE GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB HOMIE. SEE YOU UP THERE THE FIRST BEER'S ON ME! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THATS WASSUP SEE YOU THERE DOGG:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 16 2007, 01:02 AM~8800225
> *
> *


congrats lil homie or should i say "POP'S"



:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 16 2007, 12:15 AM~8800245
> *congrats lil homie or should i say  "POP'S"
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks big ed


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 11 2007, 01:55 PM~8767499
> *1985 Cutlass FOR SALE
> - chrome 13's
> - brand new carpet kit
> ...




hey ricky thats false advertising you took off those rims that it has on the cutty!!
:buttkick: :buttkick: 

its cool tough! still pick it up anyways!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 15 2007, 11:30 PM~8800133
> *HERE YOU GO SUPERIOR PICS FROM THE HOP I TOOK THE END'S :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> any pics of the rides or was there just a hop??? :cool:*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 15 2007, 11:52 PM~8800206
> * THE FIRST BEER'S ON ME! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Who all went to the Superior show and post some pics ! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FRANK'S CUSTOM HYDRAULICS (TEAM BLOW ME) AND SPIRIT CAR CLUB IN SUPERIOR, AZ


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

"TEAM BLOW"(F.C.H) ME AT FEIESTA PATRIKAS DOWN TOWN PHOENIX ,AZ



































PUTTING IN WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

"TEAM BLOW"(F.C.H) ME AT FEIESTA PATRIKAS DOWN TOWN PHOENIX ,AZ



































PUTTING IN WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2007, 08:02 PM~8793716
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE JEREMY AKA LIL ESE FROM MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER...
> HIS BABY GIRL WAS BORN TODAY... MIA 6LBS 8OZ...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Congratulations on the newest member of the family!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Big Ed! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 16 2007, 08:17 PM~8804516
> *:thumbsup: Congratulations on the newest member of the family!
> *


thanks brother


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

dammm ed!!!!!!! :0 your puttin it down homie![ :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

nice pics of the regal :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin: :guns:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are some pictures from the car show in Superior, Az...


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 17 2007, 11:04 AM~8808679
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


Wut up dog are you done with your ride :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.putfile.com/sswholesale/images/146531

93 fleetwood for sale 5500 obo


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 16 2007, 09:18 PM~8804518
> *Nice pics Big Ed! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE NO ONE COULD FUCK WIT K.S :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 17 2007, 05:16 PM~8811342
> *THANK'S HOMIE NO ONE COULD FUCK WIT K.S :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Thx homie...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

check this out we got a 86 montecarlo L.S for sale 2 pumps 6 batt's set up for 8 batt's cadi arms V8 new rim's and tires brand new carpet head liner dash door panels a.c just need's alittle freon clean as fuck$4000. we got some 13's powder coated black with silver leaf and ss impala emblemson the dish brand new tire's and rims clean $700 come and get them for the show the 30th if your intrested call frank @ 602 690-6555


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2007, 11:18 AM~8808809
> *Wut up dog are you done with your ride :wave:
> *


WHAT UP GATO :biggrin: NAH NOT YET, BUT ALMOST :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 17 2007, 08:40 PM~8813110
> *check this out we got a 86 montecarlo L.S for sale 2 pumps 6 batt's set up for 8 batt's cadi arms V8 new rim's and tires brand new carpet head liner dash door panels a.c just need's alittle freon clean as fuck$4000. we got some 13's powder coated black with silver leaf and ss impala emblemson the dish brand new tire's and rims clean $700 come and get them for the show the 30th if your intrested call frank @ 602 690-6555
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut AZ who is goin to the cruzing thiz weekend


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I STILL NEED THE FRONT AND BACK SEAT FOR A 63' IMPALA,,,,, IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OR SEND ME IN THE DIRECTION WHERE I CAN FIND THEM PLEASE PM ME..... THANKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 18 2007, 08:16 PM~8820698
> *:dunno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 18 2007, 08:34 PM~8820888
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 16 2007, 09:32 PM~8804640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya homie as i see on the picture your putting it down too homie :thumbsup: congrats!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2007, 09:34 PM~8820885
> *I STILL NEED THE FRONT AND BACK SEAT FOR A 63' IMPALA,,,,, IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OR SEND ME IN THE DIRECTION WHERE I CAN FIND THEM PLEASE PM ME..... THANKS
> *


you could find the front seat in the front of the car and the back seat in the rear of the car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 18 2007, 10:54 PM~8821887
> *you could find the front seat in the front of the car and the back seat in the rear of the car!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 18 2007, 08:16 PM~8820698
> *:dunno:
> *


Itz a cruzing meeting at long wongs at 7 then cruz baseline to mill av and souther to spot ovethere to kick back and a little show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 18 2007, 10:54 PM~8821887
> *you could find the front seat in the front of the car and the back seat in the rear of the car!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 18 2007, 09:29 PM~8821385
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WHO DOES SILVER LEAFING FOR A REASONABLE PRICE AROUND HERE?????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 19 2007, 07:04 AM~8822848
> *WHO DOES SILVER LEAFING FOR A REASONABLE PRICE AROUND HERE?????? :scrutinize:
> *



:dunno: All you want is silver leaf? Chavo is real good... Ron... Bugs... but you're getting up in price there....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 19 2007, 07:04 AM~8822848
> *WHO DOES SILVER LEAFING FOR A REASONABLE PRICE AROUND HERE?????? :scrutinize:
> *


Chavo bro 602 5744178


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

CHAVO IS COO FOR THE PRICE, JUST DID MINES THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2007, 11:33 AM~8824569
> *CHAVO IS COO FOR THE PRICE, JUST DID MINES THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Pics? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 19 2007, 11:33 AM~8824569
> *CHAVO IS COO FOR THE PRICE, JUST DID MINES THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


what did you get done, and how much wuz it :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Shit I remember back in like 96-97 chavo used to charge like 20-50 bucks, he's a koo homie.


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 18 2007, 08:34 PM~8820885
> *I STILL NEED THE FRONT AND BACK SEAT FOR A 63' IMPALA,,,,, IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OR SEND ME IN THE DIRECTION WHERE I CAN FIND THEM PLEASE PM ME..... THANKS
> *


Try giving this place a try for those seats, they specialize in older model cars and hard to find parts, I've had luck with them in the past:

Desert Valley Auto Parts
2227 W. Happy Valley Rd.

623-780-8024


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetwerx_@Sep 19 2007, 03:48 PM~8825917
> *Try giving this place a try for those seats, they specialize in older model cars and hard to find parts, I've had luck with them in the past:
> 
> Desert Valley Auto Parts
> ...



They sell their shit like it was gold!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 19 2007, 01:39 PM~8825374
> *Shit I remember back in like 96-97 chavo used to charge like 20-50 bucks, he's a koo homie.
> *


:yes: And tattoo out his house too... :roflmao: :roflmao:


Real good work.... Real good homie...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 hno: 


WTF? :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2007, 05:50 AM~8822601
> *Itz a cruzing meeting at long wongs at 7 then cruz baseline to mill av and souther to spot ovethere to kick back and a little show
> *


Thats messsed up! nobody invited me! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2007, 03:47 PM~8826480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAWDAM that looks like my ex!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8826818
> *:0  hno:
> WTF? :dunno:
> *


I HAD NOTHING BETTER TO DO...LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2007, 05:25 PM~8827324
> *I HAD NOTHING BETTER TO DO...LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 19 2007, 07:45 PM~8828444
> *
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 18 2007, 10:51 PM~8821861
> *hell ya homie as i see on the picture your putting it down too homie :thumbsup: congrats!!!
> *


lol!!!! nawh. im puttn it in :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3E9uXuOEebg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3E9uXuOEebg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetwerx+Sep 19 2007, 02:48 PM~8825917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME EITHER :angry:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 19 2007, 10:04 PM~8829422
> *<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3E9uXuOEebg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3E9uXuOEebg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> *



:twak:

Here you go fool... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E9uXuOEebg&eurl=


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Sep 19 2007, 11:55 PM~8830196
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sup


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Que rollo?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 20 2007, 09:15 AM~8832021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Con el Pollo :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2007, 12:06 PM~8832837
> *:wave:
> ...Con el Pollo :biggrin:
> *


se anda cocinando, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2007, 11:13 AM~8832882
> *se anda cocinando, lol.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

AZ sign spinner kids are fuckin badass...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsz_t87owrg


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 19 2007, 04:52 PM~8827103
> *Thats messsed up! nobody invited me! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hahaha if you told me about thiz little show and Ben :angry: I told you kuando estabamos en el blue moon member :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 20 2007, 03:46 PM~8834811
> *Hahaha if you told me about thiz little show and Ben  :angry: I told you kuando estabamos en el blue moon member  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha... losers went to the blue moon, lol. no mames. :rofl:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2007, 02:56 PM~8834863
> *hahahahaha... losers went to the blue moon, lol. no mames. :rofl:
> *


Hahaha hey bro no cover and free bailes fuck it


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 20 2007, 04:01 PM~8834895
> *Hahaha hey bro no cover and free bailes fuck it
> *



hahahaha... pinche's viejas pirujas I went there once and I had a couple of bitches trying leave with me, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2007, 03:i47 PM~8835182
> *hahahaha... pinche's viejas pirujas I went there once and I had a couple of bitches trying leave with me, lol.
> *


I know already told Ben he need to hire some find azz bitchez in his new negocio  
Like that he can make better feria


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Posting these for a friend


First up is a no rust perfect 61 impala front clip--- fenders, hood, grille and bezels
800 obo











































Up next is a 69 chevy 2500 obo




























And finally a complete frame, suspension, motor and trans. for 61-64 impala's
motor and trans all painted and billet, serpintine pulley kit, a/c comp, all new
suspension all molded and chromed
frame- basic reinforcements, painted silver with patterns
12,000 obo





























602-299-3007


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Sep 20 2007, 02:56 PM~8834863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH FELLAS ITS IN THE WORKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Sep 20 2007, 01:44 PM~8834299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Alright ............Alright................Now who's got the hook-up on batteries? :tongue:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 20 2007, 08:20 PM~8836940
> *Alright ............Alright................Now who's got the hook-up on batteries? :tongue:
> *


Call chilillo 623 2050569


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2007, 08:00 PM~8836791
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bueno? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Ben you got any wheel chips? Black ones?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8840357
> *Bueno?  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona Whatz good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 21 2007, 09:56 AM~8840522
> *Ben you got any wheel chips? Black ones?
> *


yeah, for what car


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8840357
> *Bueno?  :biggrin:
> *


are you raedy for some wheels for that h2


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 21 2007, 02:45 PM~8842439
> *yeah, for what car
> *


just some china knock-off's............chevy impala. What u got?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

KLIQUE CAR CLUB is having a car wash tomorrow at Espo's, on Chandler Blvd just east of McLintock. From 8o til- ?? stop by and get the ride washed


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats up AZ?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 22 2007, 07:19 AM~8846539
> *Whats up AZ?
> *


Wut up Manuel how you been bro


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 20 2007, 02:15 PM~8834549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

is anyone going to the show next weekend


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

1968 Impala Custom FORSALE, pm me with a price if interested uffin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

alright this has to go! dont want to but i got to make me an offer its going as is with juice and all!!!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Sep 22 2007, 02:50 PM~8848350
> *1968 Impala Custom FORSALE, pm me with a price if interested  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much with out rims


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 22 2007, 02:53 PM~8848358
> *alright this has to go! dont want to but i got to make me an offer its going as is with juice and all!!!
> *


damn fool i would roll the glasshouse, too bad i'm broke-ass black-ass mother fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 21 2007, 03:02 PM~8842611
> *just some china knock-off's............chevy impala. What u got?
> *


i got the 2 piece Impala chips


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 22 2007, 08:09 PM~8849626
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats up


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

whos going to the show sunday


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by diablo_js_@Sep 23 2007, 11:04 AM~8852212
> *whos going to the show sunday
> *


What up fool? we'll be there


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where is the show at


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Jonny


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 23 2007, 04:38 PM~8853990
> *Where is the show at
> *


IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY IS CUMMING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2007, 12:11 AM~8856910
> *IN  YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY IS CUMMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2007, 12:11 AM~8856910
> *IN  YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY IS CUMMING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MY CARNAL MONTELOKO87 SENT ME THESE PIC... 



















R.I.P. BIG RICH :angel:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Whats up AZ.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Got 2 spots on the car hauler to Vegas!!! Get at me if your interested ASAP 
602-741-2465
Trudawg
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362341


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 24 2007, 11:33 AM~8858874
> *Got 2 spots on the car hauler to Vegas!!! Get at me if your interested ASAP
> 602-741-2465
> Trudawg
> ...



My Dawg... Didn't mean to diss you Friday bro, I had some shit come up with one of my cousin's he was ready to kill a fool. :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 23 2007, 01:07 AM~8851003
> *Whats up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

HEY AZER'S ANYONE KNOW A GOOD SHOP FOR BODY AND PAINT ALL IN ONE? I JUST BOUGHT A 1963 RAG IMPALA AND IT NEEDS HELP IN THAT DEPARTMENT.
MAYBE ALBERT?

THANKS AZERS DAMIEN


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 24 2007, 07:24 AM~8857910
> *MY CARNAL MONTELOKO87 SENT ME THESE PIC...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Sep 24 2007, 03:58 PM~8861009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST KOAST+Sep 24 2007, 04:00 PM~8861027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't sweat it homie...........we'll catch the unlimited shrimp at Red Lobsters next time :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridin505style (Sep 21, 2007)

any az ridaz lookin for an clean 87' monte ls for either new project or daily driver. im tryna get rid mine i got was askin 4500 but now flat 4000. car located in new mexico. bout 6hour drive from phx area.

more info hit me up or see more pics on here. CLICK HERE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2007, 12:15 AM~8864598
> *don't sweat it homie...........we'll catch the unlimited shrimp at Red Lobsters next time :biggrin:
> *



Foreal... That's what I was hoping to eat too, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Sep 24 2007, 11:43 PM~8864711
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'SUP MY LIL' AZ'RS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 25 2007, 12:39 PM~8867341
> *'SUP MY LIL' AZ'RS!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona whastz cracking thiz weekend


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2007, 12:51 PM~8867419
> *Wut up Arizona whastz cracking thiz weekend
> *


what's up gato, you going to the show right!?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Posting this for a friend of a friend 10,000 obo 623-670-9623


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 25 2007, 05:08 PM~8869061
> *Posting this for a friend of a friend 10,000 obo 623-670-9623
> 
> 
> ...



:0 That's a badass lac...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 25 2007, 12:56 PM~8867443
> *what's up gato, you going to the show right!?
> *


Hell yea bro just wondering after the show eny kick backs enywhere


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2007, 06:05 PM~8869835
> *Hell yea bro just wondering after the show eny kick backs enywhere
> *


onelove uso :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

nice pics of big richards car homie our prez


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 25 2007, 08:07 PM~8870390
> *nice pics of big richards car homie our prez
> *


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

eneyone can hook me up with info for the show this weekend


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 25 2007, 06:08 PM~8869061
> *Posting this for a friend of a friend 10,000 obo 623-670-9623
> 
> 
> ...


this is homie ed's car from my club "spirit" you will get a better responce on vehicles.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 25 2007, 10:27 PM~8871504
> *this is homie ed's car from my club "spirit" you will get a better responce on vehicles.
> *


I was asked not to put any names :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 24 2007, 07:24 AM~8857910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i told you already, the kick back is in your mouth and everybody is cumming :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 26 2007, 01:57 AM~8872101
> *thats tight how big Rich's cars were n color and the rest black and grey :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 26 2007, 01:08 AM~8871913
> *I was asked not to put any names :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why whats the big secret 
:dunno: :dunno: its g 4 clas. operation turnaround :biggrin: it's NOT ED'S CAR IT'S NOT FROM SPIRIT there!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Sep 25 2007, 07:29 PM~8870062
> *onelove uso :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone have additional contact information for the people that are putting together the show at the Phoenix Convention Center this weekend? The flyer I have only has ticketmaster info.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like 5FITH COAST RECORDS was in Superior


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 26 2007, 06:46 PM~8877012
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: You ready for Vegas?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 26 2007, 07:32 PM~8877285
> *:biggrin:  You ready for Vegas?
> *


Are YOU ready for Vegas!!
Did you let your homie know what's up about the transporter?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 27 2007, 08:32 AM~8879947
> *Are YOU ready for Vegas!!
> Did you let your homie know what's up about the transporter?
> *



Hes talking bout my tio... let me call him.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 27 2007, 07:32 AM~8879947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Let me know what he says... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2007, 09:37 AM~8880348
> *I told him... He's down....  Did u fill the other 2 spots?
> :yes: Let me know what he says...  :biggrin:
> *



Ryan already talked to my tia bout it.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 26 2007, 02:38 PM~8875393
> *why whats the big secret
> :dunno:  :dunno: its g 4 clas. operation turnaround :biggrin: it's NOT ED'S CAR IT'S NOT FROM SPIRIT there!
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2007, 08:37 AM~8880348
> *I told him... He's down....  Did u fill the other 2 spots?
> :yes: Let me know what he says...  :biggrin:
> *


naw haven't gotten definate confirmations on the other two spots. MAKE BACK UP PLANS, but I talked to his wife, and told her the same things.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 26 2007, 02:38 PM~8875393
> *why whats the big secret
> :dunno:  :dunno: its g 4 clas. operation turnaround :biggrin: it's NOT ED'S CAR IT'S NOT FROM SPIRIT there!
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I just posted it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 27 2007, 09:32 AM~8880711
> *naw haven't gotten definate confirmations on the other two spots. MAKE BACK UP PLANS, but I talked to his wife, and told her the same things.
> *



 Hopefully you can get at least 1 more... 420 is better than 525...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 27 2007, 09:43 AM~8880810
> *  Hopefully you can get at least 1 more... 420 is better than 525...
> *


shiiiiiiiittttt..........Not for me  LOL I'm broke, will be eating at $1 taco's from Jack n the Box the entire trip.....lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:cheesy: double post


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

The countdown has officially started!! This time next week, we'll be in Vegas!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 27 2007, 10:13 AM~8881020
> *The countdown has officially started!!  This time next week, we'll be in Vegas!
> *


 :angry: don't even remind me


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone know of an equipment place where I can rent a welder???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8880859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

We have a trailer for sale $1200 or best offer. 623.435.0222


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 27 2007, 12:04 PM~8881799
> *We have a trailer for sale $1200 or best offer. 623.435.0222
> 
> *


wanna rent it out for the weekend? And if I like it I'll buy it :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What happened to Lenord?????? He missing in Action or what???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 27 2007, 10:13 AM~8881020
> *The countdown has officially started!!  This time next week, we'll be in Vegas!
> *




:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 27 2007, 12:36 PM~8881980
> *wanna rent it out for the weekend? And if I like it I'll buy it :biggrin:
> *


if it aint sold come by and we can talk....................


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

does the trailer come with the frame :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 27 2007, 02:27 PM~8882721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

see u guys in vegas. MEJESTICS baby. low rider said the M got 75 pre registered n counting :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 27 2007, 04:34 PM~8883212
> *see u guys in vegas. MEJESTICS baby. low rider said the M got 75 pre registered n counting :cheesy:  MAJESTICS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 27 2007, 12:04 PM~8881799
> *We have a trailer for sale $1200 or best offer. 623.435.0222
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2007, 02:27 PM~8882721
> * :biggrin: VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

damn that frame is clean on that mug


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8884657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 27 2007, 03:34 PM~8883212
> *see u guys in vegas. MEJESTICS baby. low rider said the M got 75 pre registered n counting :cheesy:
> *


right right


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Sep 27 2007, 10:13 AM~8881020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*EVERYBODY IS GOING TO BE CRUISING ON SOUTH CENTRAL AND BASELINE AFTER THE CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 27 2007, 11:54 PM~8886605
> *
> *


Wussup with them wheel chips........how much?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona who is goin to Vegas


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2007, 09:59 AM~8888673
> *Qvo arizona who is goin to Vegas
> *


 :wave: me, me, meee!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 28 2007, 10:04 AM~8888717
> *:wave: me, me, meee!
> *




Me too... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ricky and Ruben what hotel? And Ricky who else is goin from you guys


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2007, 10:47 AM~8889037
> *Ricky and Ruben what hotel? And Ricky who else is goin from you guys
> *


i was gonna stay at the marriot but i'm just going the day of the show now... too broke :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 28 2007, 11:03 AM~8889171
> *i was gonna stay at the marriot but i'm just going the day of the show now... too broke :biggrin:
> *


Who are you going with? I have a room desde el Friday al lunes


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 28 2007, 11:03 AM~8889171
> *i was gonna stay at the marriot but i'm just going the day of the show now... too broke :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 28 2007, 10:04 AM~8888717
> *:wave: me, me, meee!
> *


 :yes: ME THREE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2007, 01:08 PM~8890005
> *:biggrin:
> *



Where u stayin at Gato?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2007, 01:00 PM~8889940
> *Who are you going with? I have a room desde el Friday al lunes
> *


no se guey... a lo mejor mi chaparrita me acompanara... pero voy a hablar con el club hoy a ver quien quiere ir...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

If anyone interstead call the shop,


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

can anyone tell me where there is a steel yard at on the west side????

......being new in town sucks....lol I don't have any hook-ups or resources yet :around:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

19th ave just north of the Maricopa Freeway!! Its on the West side of 19thave!
They sell new and recycled steel. Perfect for finding rack materials and shit!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 28 2007, 02:21 PM~8890484
> *19th ave just north of the Maricopa Freeway!! Its on the West side of 19thave!
> They sell new and recycled steel. Perfect for finding rack materials and shit!
> *


what's the name of it homie, so I can map it out from work??
Most places I'm calling are telling me that I need to buy at least 20-ft minimums. I just need a 2 feet worth of sq tube and angle


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 28 2007, 02:14 PM~8890443
> *can anyone tell me where there is a steel yard at on the west side????
> 
> ......being new in town sucks....lol I don't have any hook-ups or resources yet :around:
> *


Glendale Steel 59th & Bethany

Valley Steel 75th & Olive


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 28 2007, 02:25 PM~8890503
> *what's the name of it homie, so I can map it out from work??
> Most places I'm calling are telling me that I need to buy at least 20-ft  minimums. I just need a 2 feet worth of sq tube and angle
> *


Freeway Metals 
1810 S 19th Ave 
Phoenix, AZ 85009-6546 
(602) 254-4994

http://mapping.localmatters.com/tiles/3/33...B2-D0BCEA18479E


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2007, 02:53 PM~8890669
> *VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I need a fuckin BEER!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2007, 04:04 PM~8891135
> *I need a fuckin BEER!
> *




Only 1???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 28 2007, 09:59 AM~8888673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need a 12 pack of coronas


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2007, 03:53 PM~8890669
> *VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2007, 07:40 PM~8892226
> *
> *




:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

HOW ABOUT THE D- BACKS BABY :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks johnny for having us out last night, that ceviche that tony and them brought was good, and the chicken and carne was good too...  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 29 2007, 10:18 AM~8894817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PM me that info homie..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 29 2007, 02:56 PM~8895846
> *thanks johnny for having us out last night, that ceviche that tony and them brought was good, and the chicken and carne was good too...   :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 29 2007, 02:56 PM~8895846
> *thanks johnny for having us out last night, that ceviche that tony and them brought was good, and the chicken and carne was good too...   :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for coming bro!! My house is always open to you!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

any pics from the show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 30 2007, 07:40 PM~8903136
> *any pics from the show
> *




X2 :dunno:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8896838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Perico? :dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:18 AM~8906215
> *Perico? :dunno:
> *


El Gallo!!
guey!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

In my garage..after 10 hours of cruising hahahahah


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 1 2007, 09:41 AM~8906379
> *In my garage..after 10 hours of cruising hahahahah
> 
> 
> ...



So that the new ride huh Johnny?

Sup Ruben?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:49 AM~8906457
> *Sup Ruben?
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:18 AM~8906215
> *Perico? :dunno:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who came out and supported the lowrider movement, unity and of course BIG LATIN AND MY PHEARLESS RECORDS FAMILIA!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2007, 09:59 AM~8888673
> *Qvo arizona who is goin to Vegas
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 1 2007, 11:27 AM~8907551
> *Thanks to everyone who came out and supported the lowrider movement, unity and of course BIG LATIN AND MY PHEARLESS RECORDS FAMILIA!!
> *


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

any pictures from the show?

who went?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 1 2007, 03:05 PM~8909149
> *any pictures from the show?
> 
> who went?
> *


x2 :0 
I was there but i forgot my camera  
and i hate myself forever now because 
there was an overflow of ass and titties!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Oct 1 2007, 04:39 PM~8909802
> *x2 :0
> I was there but i forgot my camera
> and i hate myself forever now because
> ...



:twak: 






:biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 1 2007, 04:53 PM~8909897
> *:twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


I know i said "I HATE MYSELF FOREVER" give me a break... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Oct 1 2007, 05:08 PM~8909984
> *I know i said "I HATE MYSELF FOREVER" give me a break... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Oct 1 2007, 04:39 PM~8909802
> *x2 :0
> I was there but i forgot my camera
> and i hate myself forever now because
> ...


 :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 1 2007, 08:53 PM~8911932
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

]







[/url]
:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

For those that Cant make it to Vegas, Keep this show in Mind


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

howz az doing tonight?


----------



## ridin505style (Sep 21, 2007)

WAT UP AZ RIDAZ, GOT AN 87'MONTE LS FOR THOSE LOOKIN FOR NEW PROJECT OR DAILY DRIVER. 4500 OBO CAR LOCATED IN NEW MEXICO. 6HOUR DRIVE FROM PHX AREA. MORE INFO HIT ME UP


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 1 2007, 03:05 PM~8909149
> *any pictures from the show?
> 
> who went?
> *


DEVIOUS WENT...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Oct 1 2007, 10:41 PM~8912989
> *DEVIOUS WENT...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKING GOOD DEVIOUS CC.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

anyone got any show pics from sunday or crusing pics


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I was bored this weekend so I polished the skid plate on my H2


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IMG]http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd236/uniquecarclub/CarShow9-30civicplaza092.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

any more???? for those of us that couldn't go.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 1 2007, 09:48 PM~8912490
> *howz az doing tonight?
> *


whens the next show :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

we doing big thangs..ill keep u posted


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE PICS OF THE SHOW!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Why O Why O Why does it take 3 fucking weeks to get some rims shipped from Cali! :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2007, 12:52 PM~8924873
> *Why O Why O Why does it take 3 fucking weeks to get some rims shipped from Cali! :angry:
> *


Sometimes it happens somedays they come in 2 days sometimes longer alot longer....................


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 3 2007, 02:28 PM~8925548
> *Sometimes it happens somedays they come in 2 days sometimes longer alot longer....................
> *


YEA I KNOW, THAT'S WHAT I GET I GUESS, FOR DOING THINGS LAST MINUTE!
VEGAS OR BUST!!!! I'LL DRIVE THAT BITCH IN ON 4 DONOUGHT'S AND PUT IT UP ON JACK STANDS.....LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHENS EVERYONE LEAVING TO VEGAS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2007, 06:42 PM~8927164
> *WHENS EVERYONE LEAVING TO VEGAS
> *



Thursday night.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 2 2007, 10:29 AM~8915887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :worship: :worship:   :wow: :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2007, 06:42 PM~8927164
> *WHENS EVERYONE LEAVING TO VEGAS
> *


Friday morning


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY RIM SHOPS THAT MAY HAVE SOME BLACK DISH 13'S IN STOCK??????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 4 2007, 07:17 AM~8930065
> *Friday morning
> *


MEE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TO ALL THE GENTE IN AZ MAKING THE TRIP TO VEGAS.....HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8932543
> *TO ALL THE GENTE IN AZ MAKING THE TRIP TO VEGAS.....HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND GOOD LUCK
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 4 2007, 03:13 PM~8932715
> *
> *


see you up there ants


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

vegas baby


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8932543
> *TO ALL THE GENTE IN AZ MAKING THE TRIP TO VEGAS.....HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND GOOD LUCK
> *


AND THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN TO ALL OF THOSE WHO CANT MAKE IT.... :angry: ASSHOLE


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

To all the RidAZ takin the trip to Vegas, have GoodTimes and good luck. Make sure you take plenty of pics for the ones here in the sandbox. Show them what the Big AZ is all about. :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2007, 12:01 AM~8936698
> *AND THANKS  FOR RUBBING IT IN TO ALL OF THOSE WHO CANT MAKE IT.... :angry:  ASSHOLE
> *


IM NOT GOING EITHER ASSHOLE :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Qvo AZ? :wave:



Checking in from VEGAS :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo az just got in Vegas enyone PM phone # for we can kick it I'm at motel 6


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

All you LIL'ers in Vegas take pics of everything!!!!!

Especially the Lincoln Mark V's :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL HOMIES REPPIN AZ IN VEGAS, DO US PROUD,REP STRONG,AND BE SAFE...   :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2007, 12:01 AM~8936698
> *AND THANKS  FOR RUBBING IT IN TO ALL OF THOSE WHO CANT MAKE IT.... :angry:  ASSHOLE
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOIN??? 
HIT ME UP, THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY RIMS...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Some cans I did for Trudawg


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

This is the mural I did, it's in a truck in this month's Truckin' magazine. The story doesn't say I did it cuz the owner didn't come thru me directly.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats up Az?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

1964 impala SS rust free AZ car body work already done needs a motor and a hood all moldings and trim is there frame is clean clear AZ title call Ivan @ 480 415-2374


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DevineLocz (Nov 16, 2006)

*Ay, wuZz poppin!? Im new to these Avondale streetz, from Luxurious. What clubz we got out here?? HIT ME UP! *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

For sale all or parts, call Ray at 602.299.3007


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

who's frame is that Twiins? fuckin nice!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup Dee!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 8 2007, 07:31 PM~8955782
> *who's frame is that Twiins? fuckin nice!
> *


Hey Dee. The frame belongs to Ray. He is selling it if you like it...... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Sup Johnnie!!!!!

Sup Twiins!!!! would really like the frame and/or car for it, but I got to take care of my lincoln first. I've got a 63 impala in my dream, just can't be a reality for me yet.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

DeeLoc puttin in some late night work!!
Thanks again homie, You really came through for me when it was crunch time. 









The homie Dee wiring up my batteries at about 3 in the morning.....lol Damn that was a long night










in the end it all turned out good!! Felt great to represent at the super show, with a back yard and garage built lowrider


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZr's!!!!

WE are back....took 5 cars! Mikey's Corsica took 1st in custom compact mild custom!!!

Congrat's Mikey!! Good job!

good times in LV........and yes we cruized the strip of course.........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

How are all you lucky bastards that attended the show doing? You guys had a good time?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2007, 11:58 AM~8960994
> *How are all you lucky bastards that attended the show doing? You guys had a good time?
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 9 2007, 03:20 PM~8962131
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: yes sir...... :biggrin:
> *


SORRY I DIDN'T SAY WHAT'S UP HOMIE THE ICE CHEST WAS HEAVY AND COLD WATER WAS SPILLING ON ME !!!!MY BAD :yessad:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 8 2007, 08:54 PM~8956506
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT'Z CRACK'N JOSE!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 9 2007, 03:24 PM~8962648
> *SORRY I DIDN'T SAY WHAT'S UP HOMIE THE ICE CHEST WAS HEAVY AND COLD WATER WAS SPILLING ON ME !!!!MY BAD :yessad:
> *


No problem Homie. I wasn't sure if you saw me.  :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2007, 09:25 AM~8959449
> *DeeLoc puttin in some late night work!!
> Thanks again homie, You really came through for me when it was crunch time.
> 
> ...


Damn Ryan your car was looking really good this weekend!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

What's up everybody!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm tired as fuck after this weekend!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2007, 09:25 AM~8959449
> *DeeLoc puttin in some late night work!!
> Thanks again homie, You really came through for me when it was crunch time.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  No problem homie!!! Thanks for the pics, I'm gonna stop by to see the car in person this week.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 9 2007, 05:38 PM~8963228
> *What's up everybody!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm tired as fuck after this weekend!!!
> *


What up Fred!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2007, 09:25 AM~8959449
> *DeeLoc puttin in some late night work!!
> Thanks again homie, You really came through for me when it was crunch time.
> 
> ...


Ryan!!! Your car was looking good at both the show and on the trailer on the way out!!! I personally heard several people walk by and say the car the shit! It looked really good! T o be honest it was more than I expected!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 9 2007, 05:38 PM~8963228
> *What's up everybody!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm tired as fuck after this weekend!!!
> *


Man Fred you the man out there reppin Az with that cold Lincoln!! I am soo honored to say that I hd my hands on it!!! hahahahaha Thanks for everything and for helping me make it to the show!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 9 2007, 07:47 PM~8964564
> *Man Fred you the man out there reppin Az with that cold Lincoln!! I am soo honored to say that I hd my hands on it!!! hahahahaha Thanks for everything and for helping me make it to the show!!
> *


 :wave: DEELOC


Thanks J. And you know I got you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 9 2007, 08:09 PM~8964771
> *:wave: DEELOC
> Thanks J. And you know I got you!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Oct 9 2007, 05:37 PM~8963221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fella's! It really means alot to me. We put in some hard work and long nights trying to get the ride where it needed to be. I've neglected it for a long time, and it showed, which was why I didn't bring it out much. I knew people had higher expectations from me, and so did I. 
Keep an eye out, got some big changes on the way, and can't wait till the next show season!!! 


BTW: Anybody else hitting that Good Guys Show next month????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Check out some of the pics that I posted on the other AZ side! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona the super show was good all Arizona ridez looking firme and the hops AZ rep hard much love to all Arizona riderz in Vegas


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang Ryan car looks good, much props bro.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW "07"*































































































































































*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 :0 theres some nice ass!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE PICS!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

next page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody going to the show in Odessa next month??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2007, 09:48 AM~8985177
> *Anybody going to the show in Odessa next month??
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 10 2007, 08:51 AM~8968059
> *Dang Ryan car looks good, much props bro.
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up AZ who is goin to the cruzing 2nite


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

I have 2 front bumper fillers for a 81'-84' Buick Regal for sale. I want $60. If interested hit me up at 480-735-1949, ask for Ivan.


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

I also have 2 JL 12W6's for sale. They are brand new in the box. (never been installed) I am asking $450 for the pair. If interested call me at 480-735-1949, ask for Ivan.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The mural on the tailgate I did.
Here's the link to the clown mural I did. Fuckin article was bogus tho, the owner gave Truckin' a bullshit story, cuz I really know how that truck was built.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard theres gonna be another street beat 2 sonic cruise tonight???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Alot of people are just gonna go to sonic tonight at 730-800


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

so whats up az is there ganna be a cruising 2night???and which sonics are you guys meeting up at?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Meeting up Street Beat then either cruise to Sonic or 35th Northern


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

what time @ streetbeat


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats up everyone? I have these for sale, If interested pm me!!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 13 2007, 06:22 PM~8994298
> *Meeting up Street Beat then either cruise to Sonic or 35th Northern
> *


?????????????????? sonics or 35th :dunno: were is there going to be lowriders? not rice burners.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 13 2007, 10:59 AM~8992479
> *I have 2 front bumper fillers for a 81'-84' Buick Regal for sale. I want $60. If interested hit me up at 480-735-1949, ask for Ivan.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IVAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 15 2007, 12:14 AM~9002676
> *FUCK IVAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Anyone have a job lead????

fuckin getting my hours cut to nothing!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WELL FUCK HIM HAHAHAHA NAW FUCK U FAGGETS HAHAHA SO WHATS CRACKN WIT EVVERYONE :biggrin: HEY BEN ITS A NO GO ON THOSE RIMS GOTTA WAIT A COUPLE OF WEEKS ILL HIT U UP HOMIE


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GO HERE TO PURCHASE
HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 02:36 PM~9006792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME HOMIE ILL GET EM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9010001
> *PM ME HOMIE ILL GET EM
> *



Quemame unas copias wey... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9010001
> *PM ME HOMIE ILL GET EM
> *


There just went your next cover opportunity!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

hahahahahahha...j/p


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

any one got the number to "TRU-STYLE C.C." got to get a hold of danny or alex....thx :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*I WANNA WISH MY CARNAL 

MONTELOKO87 

A HAPPY 

21ST BIRTHDAY! * 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:

DON'T GET TOO FUCKED UP FOOL...


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2007, 10:41 AM~9013998
> *I WANNA WISH MY CARNAL
> 
> MONTELOKO87
> ...


*Happy B-Day MONTELOKO87!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2007, 10:41 AM~9013998
> *I WANNA WISH MY CARNAL
> 
> MONTELOKO87
> ...




HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Happy B-Day MONTELOKO87


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Twiins what'z crack'n brother!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 16 2007, 02:01 PM~9015609
> *Twiins what'z crack'n brother!!! :cheesy:
> *


Nothing much brother..............................


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ? anyone place in vegas??


----------



## lows305 (Oct 30, 2006)

LAST LAFF MAGAZINE WILL BE COMING FROM MIAMI FLORIDA FOR THE FIRST TIME TO ARIZONA FOR 4TH DVD FILMING AND MAGAZINE COVERAGE, LOOKING FOR ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN THE AREA TO COME OUT IF YOUR INTERESTED, WELL BE IN TOWN FOR ONLY FOUR DAYS

-LOW RIDER CARS (STREET & SHOW)
-LOW RIDER BIKES AND TRIKES
-HOPPERS
-BOMBAS
-CAR CLUBS

WWW.LASTLAFFMAGAZINE.COM
MYSPACE.COM/LASTLAFFINC
[email protected]


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 15 2007, 10:03 PM~9010787
> *There just went your next cover opportunity!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 15 2007, 08:56 PM~9010155
> *Quemame unas copias wey...  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 16 2007, 09:09 PM~9018774
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



:dunno: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2007, 10:41 AM~9013998
> *HAPPY BITHDAY MONTE LOKO,</span> WHAT DAY WAS HIS BIRTHDAY??*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HAPPY B-DAY BEN!!
NOW QUIT RUNNIN AROUND YOUR HOUSE IN YOUR TAN-TA-TANS AND BIRTHDAY HAT!!!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

*</span>*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2007, 01:36 AM~9020300
> *HAPPY BITHDAY MONTE LOKO, WHAT DAY WAS HIS BIRTHDAY??
> *




Yesterday... Happy Birthday homie... :biggrin: The big *3 0 !* :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy b-day big Ben hahahahah fucking Jonny 
Feliz cumpleanos Montelocko


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Btw good morning AZ who is goin to Benz thiz Saturday for the biggest party of the year beer and tequila are welcome


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Oct 17 2007, 01:38 AM~9020306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS MI GATITO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Happy B-Day Homie!!! hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2007, 07:53 AM~9020993
> *Happy B-Day Homie!!! hno:
> *


THANKS ALOT TRUDAWG


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Felliz Cumpleanos Ben! Gonna have to change your name to Old Ben soon. :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

HAPPT B-DAY BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr+Oct 17 2007, 09:02 AM~9021407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOIME


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2007, 10:41 AM~9013998
> *HAPPY BITHDAY MONTE LOKO,</span> WHAT DAY WAS HIS BIRTHDAY??
> *


*


:0 THANKS!! too bad it was on a Tuesday :thumbsup:*


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

FELIZ CUMPLEANOS BIG BEN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY BIG BEN


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 17 2007, 01:56 PM~9023774
> *:0  THANKS!! too bad it was on a Tuesday  :thumbsup:
> *


BETTER LATE THAN NEVER :yes:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 17 2007, 01:38 AM~9020306
> *HAPPY B-DAY BEN!!
> NOW QUIT RUNNIN AROUND YOUR HOUSE IN YOUR TAN-TA-TANS AND BIRTHDAY HAT!!!
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 17 2007, 01:56 PM~9023774
> *:0  THANKS!! too bad it was on a Tuesday  :thumbsup:
> *


like chano said "better late than never" :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Oct 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9023797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dogg


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 17 2007, 01:43 AM~9020318
> *</span>
> *



Yea, what he said! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 17 2007, 01:56 PM~9023774
> *:0  THANKS!! too bad it was on a Tuesday  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: Fuckit... We'll celebrate it again in ODESSA next month...  :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 17 2007, 08:17 PM~9026635
> *Yea, what he said! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## suavecitoone (Mar 9, 2005)

Happy B-day cabron what u doing up so late?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by suavecitoone_@Oct 18 2007, 12:00 AM~9028012
> *Happy B-day cabron what u doing up so late?
> *


YA SABES, GOT SOME B-DAY STANK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2007, 12:30 AM~9028126
> *YA SABES, GOT SOME B-DAY STANK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT WAS HIS NAME?





























BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 18 2007, 12:58 AM~9028203
> *WHAT WAS HIS NAME?
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


BIG BOY 1, YOU KNOW HE LIKES IT UP THE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2007, 04:35 PM~9032905
> *Mark , YOU KNOW HE LIKES IT UP THE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn!!!!!! Joto :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

who out here in pheonix makes cast brass car club plaques help me out phone numbers etc thanks az


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT WHAT UP AZ


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 18 2007, 04:35 PM~9032905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: Keep that secret in the bed room homie's :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 19 2007, 01:19 AM~9036451
> *who out here in pheonix makes cast brass car club plaques help me out phone numbers etc thanks az
> *


Why dont you go with a lazer cut plaque I know a guy in PHX. that does them he did the Intruders plaques. His name is Robert and his number is 602-770-2549.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 19 2007, 12:13 PM~9039597
> *:barf:  Keep that secret in  the bed room homie's  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Bens a joto :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 19 2007, 01:03 PM~9040053
> *:0 Bens a joto :0
> *


Y estupido :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Oct 19 2007, 12:47 PM~9039915
> *Why dont you go with a lazer cut plaque I know a guy in PHX. that does them he did the Intruders plaques.  His name is Robert and his number is 602-770-2549.
> *


want that og look the new laser cut plaques are cool but i like the cast better


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anybody know where i can get a good deal on some deep cycle batteries? Cheapest ones i could find were $135 a piece and only 650cca. :thumbsdown:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 19 2007, 02:18 PM~9040588
> *Y estupido  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Oct 19 2007, 12:13 PM~9039597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y FEO TAMBIEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 19 2007, 11:17 PM~9043830
> *:uh:
> *


Hahahahahaha he say he is not but his boyfriend is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Jonny


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's crackin!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 20 2007, 08:49 AM~9045000
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:scrutinize: Damn you were up early today huh fool? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Yes thats right we doin it again today!!!!
Calling all STREET CARS! THERE WILL BE A HOP TODAY!!!!!
Come out today and get down with yo bad selfs!!

We will be doin it Sonics @ 51st and Baseline!
Loco's will be bringin the stick!
Ill be out filiming and photographing!

There will be a $20.00 pitch in per car-WINNER TAKE ALL!

HOPPING STARTS @ 6:00 pm SHARP!!!!!

Please remember this is a family event! Come out, bring your rides, bring your chairs, bring your families, and bring a positive attitude!

A SPECIAL THANKS TO BIG ED AND RAUL FOR HOPPING LAST WEEK!!!
A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CONTINUE TO SUPPORT THE SONICS CRUISE!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

STREET CAR,S I PUT SHOCKS AND IM GONNA DRIVE IT THERE STREET DUB  CHALIO ARE YOU GONNA BRING A STICK OR RULER :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE JHONNY.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 20 2007, 12:10 PM~9045877
> *Hahahahahaha he say he is not but his boyfriend is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

azroller what'z crack'n my brother im off tomarrow hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 20 2007, 01:48 PM~9046415
> *:scrutinize: Damn you were up early today huh fool?  :biggrin:
> *


i never went to sleep :wow:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 21 2007, 06:47 PM~9052946
> *2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA  Today, 06:47 PM    |  | Post #37026
> 63M FORT RILEY, KS
> Posts: 900
> ...


 :0 :nono: :nono: 
you betta change that to Kansas foo :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 20 2007, 12:10 PM~9045877
> *Hahahahahaha he say he is not but his boyfriend is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA CRAZY ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ'ers


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Good Morning AZ SIDER'Z :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 22 2007, 07:19 AM~9055691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD MORNING TO YOU GUYS TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona 
Wut up Ben kuando vas a cambiar your C.C. Bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 22 2007, 09:02 AM~9056352
> *GOOD MORNING TO YOU GUYS TOO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2007, 09:51 AM~9056704
> *Qvo Arizona
> Wut up Ben kuando vas a cambiar your C.C. Bro  :biggrin:
> *


right now doggy :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 22 2007, 11:35 AM~9057386
> *right now doggy :biggrin:
> *


oh no! otro!? :biggrin: you just too cool for school now! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 22 2007, 11:35 AM~9057386
> *right now doggy :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to the familia ya sabes one luv bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Oct 22 2007, 12:01 PM~9057533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats cool


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GOT AN 86 MONTE CARLO L.S V305 CLEAN BLUE INTERIOR BARLY DONE RUN'S GOOD AS HELL BLUE PAINT HYDROS 2 PUMP'S 8 BATT'S STREET STRAPED WHERE NEEDED 8 INCH CYLENDERS IN THE FRONT AND 10'S IN THE BACK FRONT ARM'S EXCTENDED NICE IF YOU WANT A CLEAN L.S THIS IS THE CAR FOR YOU !!!! ALL IM ASKING IS $3,500 OR BEST OFFER ONLY SERIOUS CALLERS ONLY IF YOUR WINDOW SHOPPING PLEASE DONT CALL THANK'S TEL:623 518-5968
CHIRP:121*723*13369


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 22 2007, 02:16 PM~9058505
> *I GOT AN 86 MONTE CARLO L.S  V305 CLEAN BLUE INTERIOR BARLY DONE RUN'S GOOD AS HELL BLUE PAINT HYDROS 2 PUMP'S 8 BATT'S STREET STRAPED WHERE NEEDED  8 INCH CYLENDERS IN THE FRONT AND 10'S IN THE BACK FRONT ARM'S EXCTENDED NICE IF YOU WANT A CLEAN L.S THIS IS THE CAR FOR YOU !!!! ALL IM ASKING IS $3,500 OR BEST OFFER ONLY SERIOUS CALLERS ONLY IF YOUR WINDOW SHOPPING PLEASE DONT CALL THANK'S TEL:623 518-5968
> CHIRP:121*723*13369
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Any pics of the hop ?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 22 2007, 08:17 PM~9061529
> *Any pics of the hop ?
> *


whats up bro, how have you been????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2007, 08:06 AM~9064129
> *
> *


whats crackin knightstalker, como te va aya????/


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT'S GOOD AZ


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

Our picnic will be on the 25th of November ill post a flyer soon on location


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 23 2007, 11:36 AM~9065728
> *Our picnic will be on the 25th of November ill post a flyer soon on location
> *


:angry: WHAT'S THE DEAL BIG "I" NO MORE 18TH ? OH YEAH ODESSA IS ON THE 18TH


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2007, 10:07 AM~9065020
> *whats crackin knightstalker, como te va aya????/
> *


Whats up dogg?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 23 2007, 10:07 AM~9065020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup az, here is a flyer for our 1st Toys for Tots Show in Kingman Az. 
on December 15th.
just a little something to give back to the kids. 
come out to have some fun and have a little street hopping action going on too!!! :biggrin: 
LOW TIMES CC KINGMAN AZ!  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 23 2007, 11:36 AM~9065728
> *Our picnic will be on the 25th of November ill post a flyer soon on location
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

JOHNNIE GIVE ME A CALL AT THE SHOP TOMORROW or TODAY, depending on when you read this.(WEDNESDAY). I sent you the # via myspace.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave: What Az. Anybody going to the La Gente show this weekend.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Oct 23 2007, 10:41 AM~9065262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUY CHINGON "LONG BEACH" HAHAHAHAHA CAN I COME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Oct 23 2007, 11:30 PM~9070702
> *:wave:  :wave: What Az. Anybody going to the La Gente show this weekend.
> *


WHERE AT????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 24 2007, 12:28 AM~9070929
> *
> MUY CHINGON "LONG BEACH" HAHAHAHAHA CAN I COME TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP FOOL....YOU MISSED THE PARTY AT GUEDO'S!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Oct 23 2007, 11:30 PM~9070702
> *:wave:  :wave: What Az. Anybody going to the La Gente show this weekend.
> *


what show is that, and where is it?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 06:15 AM~9071602
> *WHAT UP FOOL....YOU MISSED THE PARTY AT GUEDO'S!
> *



:0 :nosad:  That sux... how was it? :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2007, 08:36 AM~9071883
> *:0  :nosad:  That sux... how was it? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: BEER PONG!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 09:37 AM~9072479
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: BEER PONG!
> *



 :banghead: :tears: Fuck... anybody take pics? :biggrin:





You going to Odessa? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2007, 10:53 AM~9072608
> *  :banghead: :tears: Fuck... anybody take pics? :biggrin:
> You going to Odessa? :dunno:
> *



NO ODESSA, JUST BOUGHT ME AN 83 MALIBU


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 10:24 AM~9072872
> *NO ODESSA, JUST BOUGHT ME AN 83 MALIBU
> *


 Can't wait to see it homie... 


I'll be there... You know I got it covered with the pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2007, 06:13 AM~9071593
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


WHEN IS IT? (LONGBEACH) NEW YEARS RIGHT!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2007, 06:41 AM~9071679
> *what show is that, and where is it?
> *


It's in El Centro.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 24 2007, 01:59 PM~9074547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2007, 06:41 AM~9071679
> *what show is that, and where is it?
> *


Its in El Centro Ca. Move in ON Friday 5-10 and Sat 5am to 10am. Its a big turn out. Alot of fine azz everywhere.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 24 2007, 02:03 PM~9074589
> *It's in El Centro.
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 09:37 AM~9072479
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: BEER PONG!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2007, 03:12 PM~9075149
> *:yes: I think Long Beach... unless they change it? :dunno:
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i want to go out there for new years but we'll see


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 25 2007, 12:43 AM~9079074
> *yeah i want to go out there for new years but we'll see
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's crackin for Halloween? Bring on the Parties!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PARTYS????? WHERE?????


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 25 2007, 01:20 PM~9082453
> *PARTYS????? WHERE?????
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP *"BIG AZ"*


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1nTaz6edKQ.../widgets/sf.swf
:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 25 2007, 08:13 PM~9085582
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1nTaz6edKQ.../widgets/sf.swf
> :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 25 2007, 08:13 PM~9085582
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1nTaz6edKQ.../widgets/sf.swf
> :biggrin:
> *


WTF? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 25 2007, 08:13 PM~9085582
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1nTaz6edKQ.../widgets/sf.swf
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE ARIZONA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB WANTS TO EXPAND THE FAMILY! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING NAME TO YOUR STREETS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED *:biggrin: 

GOODTIMES CC (CEO)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

GOOD MORNING AZ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 26 2007, 07:24 AM~9088022
> *GOOD MORNING AZ  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 03:21 AM~9087479
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE ARIZONA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB WANTS TO EXPAND THE FAMILY! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING NAME TO YOUR STREETS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED :biggrin:
> ...



 GOOD LUCK ON YOUR MOVE TO AZ!! GOODTIMES HAS ALWAYS HAD NICE CARS


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.

*This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9092224
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> ...




 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9092224
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 25 2007, 08:13 PM~9085582
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1nTaz6edKQ.../widgets/sf.swf
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 27 2007, 01:44 PM~9096111
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9092224
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> ...


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9092224
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> ...


we will be glad to help out in any way we can homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 26 2007, 07:23 PM~9092224
> *The Phoenix Chapter of the Majestics Car Club would like to invite everybody to pay a tribute to Big Rich Gonzales and help us raise toys for the Childrens Angel Foundation. This will be our 2nd Annual event which will be held at South Mountain once again. I will post more information hopefully by next week with the time and other possible events. We are currently looking for sponors to help us make this event a success.
> 
> This year has been a very hard year for us. We lost 2 members of our chapter, more so, we lost our Leader, Our President Big Rich. This picnic will be held in his honor since he helped us start this toy drive once again.
> ...


hell yeah bro hit us up


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*WE ARE GOING TO BE HANGIN AT SONIC TONITE!!!!!!!
COME OUT AND BRING YOUR CHAIRS, HAVE SOME FOOD, AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE!

I WILL BE OUT FILMING ANY ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU THERE!*


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 28 2007, 04:32 PM~9101550
> *WE ARE GOING TO BE HANGIN AT SONIC TONITE!!!!!!!
> COME OUT AND BRING YOUR CHAIRS, HAVE SOME FOOD, AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE!
> 
> ...


what sonic


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by diablo_js_@Oct 28 2007, 04:35 PM~9101568
> *what  sonic
> *


We all hang out at the SOnic [email protected] 51st ave and Baseline!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Who is heading out to sonic from the east side? and what time ?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP BIG AZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2007, 11:15 PM~9104131
> *WHATS UP BIG AZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ, BIG BEN HOLLA AT CHA BOY :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

did anyone see who won the hop last night at sonic :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 29 2007, 12:45 PM~9107172
> *did anyone see who won the hop last night at sonic :biggrin:
> *


I think the yellow won :biggrin: btw Ben say is ready for who ever want to hop


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHA PINCHE GATO KE MAMON ERES. RAUL FROM STREETLIFE TOOK THAT WIN HAHAHA BUT YEA BEN SAID HE WANNA HOP ANYONE SINGLE DOUBLE HE DONT CARE :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

CHECK OUT THE PHEARLESS FAMILY IN THE VIDEO FOR CINQUE REPPING THAT AZ..CHECK OUT THE LOW LOWS HOPPING IN THE VIDEO...GIMME YOUR OPINIONS..

http://www.myspace.com/whore602


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 29 2007, 08:29 AM~9105494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY PUT A DICK IN THIS FOOLS MOUTH SO HE CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 29 2007, 01:09 PM~9107294
> *I think the yellow won  :biggrin: btw Ben say is ready for who ever want to hop
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Ben, you got it like that???!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 03:21 AM~9087479
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE ARIZONA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB WANTS TO EXPAND THE FAMILY! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING NAME TO YOUR STREETS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Oct 29 2007, 01:54 PM~9107654
> *CHECK OUT THE PHEARLESS FAMILY IN THE VIDEO FOR CINQUE REPPING THAT AZ..CHECK OUT THE LOW LOWS HOPPING IN THE VIDEO...GIMME YOUR OPINIONS..
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/whore602
> *


Pinche chalio :biggrin: :biggrin: 
looks good!! film in the Duppes next time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BILL WHEN U GOING TO COME OUT AND PLAY


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BEN U READY CUZ I AM HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2007, 11:15 PM~9104131
> *WHATS UP BIG AZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Oct 29 2007, 04:03 PM~9108623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AQUI NOMAS, WORKING Y TU?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9111905
> *I GUESS SO. YOU KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN YOU GOT GROUPIES ON YOUR NUTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I want some groupies!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 30 2007, 07:09 AM~9112787
> *Damn I want some groupies!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 29 2007, 04:22 PM~9108783
> *WHAT'S UP BILL WHEN U GOING TO COME OUT AND PLAY
> *


:biggrin: JUST NEED TO PICK UP A MOTOR FROM STREETLIFE :uhSO DAMN FAR) 
WHAT;'S GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND? ANY SINGLE PUMPS FOR YA BOY
(ONES THAT CAN DRIVE AND NOT BE TRAILERED CAUSE MY SMALL BLOCK 400 RUNS EXCELLENT :biggrin: AND I DRIVE MY SHIT TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

$2 Tuesdays at Alice Cooperstown downtown Phoenix, ALL drinks $2 all day all night. 
I'm gonna get my drink on after work (and lunch lol) cuz I CAN, and I cuz I work right here next to it


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone coming out to this? 

8th Annual Día de los Muertos Festival Exhibit









http://www.asu.edu/clas/shesc/asuma/lowriders.html

:dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 30 2007, 02:31 PM~9115834
> *
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 30 2007, 12:40 PM~9115011
> *Anyone coming out to this?
> 
> 8th Annual Día de los Muertos Festival Exhibit
> ...


Looks kinda interesting. I'll be there opening night for the free food and drinks at the least


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

IT'S THAT TIME OF SESAON AZ SIDE :0 :biggrin: LET THE SHIT TALKING BEGIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 30 2007, 03:45 PM~9116260
> *IT'S THAT TIME OF SESAON AZ SIDE :0  :biggrin: LET THE SHIT TALKING BEGIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH IM SORRY WAS THAT TO BIG FOR YOU GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 30 2007, 03:46 PM~9116267
> *OH IM SORRY WAS THAT TO BIG FOR YOU GUYS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

here we go again wit that Lakers shit. What happened Last year again??? Refresh my memory, I smoked alot of chromic so I forget easy. Somebody please remind me and BigBogdy96 what happened?? :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 30 2007, 07:28 PM~9118180
> *here we go again wit that Lakers shit. What happened Last year again??? Refresh my memory, I smoked alot of chromic so I forget easy. Somebody please remind me and BigBogdy96 what happened?? :biggrin:
> *


remember this? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Oct 30 2007, 09:04 PM~9119008
> *remember this?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 30 2007, 12:40 PM~9115011
> *Anyone coming out to this?
> 
> 8th Annual Día de los Muertos Festival Exhibit
> ...


I will be showing my photos at this show!!

I have Lucky with his 66 showing also...

This is a wonderful event to come out to. It is a big move on the university to incorporate the lowrider theme into this years exhibit. There will be chimis, enchiladas and a dj spinning for entertainment!

Please come out and support the show....make sure to stop by my exhibit and say whats up!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 30 2007, 10:24 AM~9114062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 31 2007, 01:08 AM~9120621
> *LUCKY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'M GOING TO CHECK OUT BLACKSOX AND CHUCKS DISPLAY
> ...


Thanks Ben...I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 31 2007, 01:14 AM~9120641
> *Thanks Ben...I look forward to seeing you there!
> *


of course i'll be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AND I SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 31 2007, 01:39 AM~9120700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTDAMN them chicks are hot!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2007, 11:29 PM~9111905
> *I GUESS SO. YOU KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN YOU GOT GROUPIES ON YOUR NUTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAHAHAHAHA WHO IS THIS
> AQUI NOMAS, WORKING Y TU?
> *


Man Ben pa ke preguntas is Raul ho Raul you know the purple take it I was just bs


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

So what's up anyone renting their house out for superbowl weekend? I seen mugs renting their shit on Craigslist.com for 25 grand for the whole week. 
I'm thinking about doing that shit for real!! or at least renting a couple rooms out


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 30 2007, 03:45 PM~9116260
> *IT'S THAT TIME OF SESAON AZ SIDE :0  :biggrin: LET THE SHIT TALKING BEGIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

LAKERS are 0-1. Kobe is already crying...at management,coaches,fans,refs.....Cant wait til he gets traded, then i can laugh at the Fakers even more! LA sucks! GO SUNS!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Oct 31 2007, 11:11 AM~9123122
> *LAKERS are 0-1. Kobe is already crying...at management,coaches,fans,refs.....Cant wait til he gets traded, then i can laugh at the Fakers even more! LA sucks!  GO SUNS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Oct 31 2007, 11:11 AM~9123122
> *LAKERS are 0-1. Kobe is already crying...at management,coaches,fans,refs.....Cant wait til he gets traded, then i can laugh at the Fakers even more! LA sucks!  GO SUNS!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK KOBE, DAMN CRYBABY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*ATTENTION AZ, GATO (LOCDOWNMEXIKAN) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS THIS SUNDAY AT SONICS..... HE HAS A 2 PUMP LINCOLN HOPPER AND HE'S LOOKING TO KICK SOME ASS.... SO PM HIM IF YOUR INTERESTED OOR JUST CALL HIM OUT ON AZ SIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF!!??? TROUBLE??????


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

wutts up culeros


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2007, 03:40 PM~9125288
> *wutts up culeros
> *



What up :biggrin: 
Got an ice cold corona for you :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 30 2007, 07:28 PM~9118180
> *here we go again wit that Lakers shit. What happened Last year again??? Refresh my memory, I smoked alot of chromic so I forget easy. Somebody please remind me and BigBogdy96 what happened?? :biggrin:
> *


OH YOU MEAN WHEN THE SUNS AND THE LAKERS BOTH LOST IN THE PLAYOFFS :biggrin: YEAH I REMEMBER NOW  MAN THATS WHEN EVERYBODY WAS ON HERE WAS SAYING THAT THE SUNS WERE GOING TO WIN THE TITLE :0 SO WHAT HAPPEND WITH THAT SUNS FANS :biggrin: I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT THE SUNS ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE THAT SHOULD OF...WOULD OF... COULD OF....BUT NEVER DID TEAM....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Oct 31 2007, 03:40 PM~9125288
> *wutts up culeros
> *


wasapening cuz! when are you gonna swing by my pad for a cold one!?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 31 2007, 02:58 PM~9124984
> *ATTENTION AZ, GATO (LOCDOWNMEXIKAN) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPERS THIS SUNDAY AT SONICS..... HE HAS A 2 PUMP LINCOLN HOPPER AND HE'S LOOKING TO KICK SOME ASS.... SO PM HIM IF YOUR INTERESTED OOR JUST CALL HIM OUT ON AZ SIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i wantto hop against you ben lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Ran out of Halloween Candy to pass out! So what else could a niccuh do.......................................I handed out packs of Ramen Noodles


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 31 2007, 07:11 PM~9126584
> *Ran out of Halloween Candy to pass out! So what else could a niccuh do.......................................I handed out packs of Ramen Noodles
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 31 2007, 07:11 PM~9126584
> *Ran out of Halloween Candy to pass out! So what else could a niccuh do.......................................I handed out packs of Ramen Noodles
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GIVE EM SOME APPLES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

All I know is the Phoenix Suns pissed down their legs last year. Again. So here is a trophy since they have none.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT IS IT AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking Arizona


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Buenos dias...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:48 AM~9130816
> *Buenos dias...
> *


Wut up hector where you been bro


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:48 AM~9130816
> *Buenos dias...
> *



 :0 


Milagro!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Just been chillin, lol. I got tomorrow off so I'm already partying, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 1 2007, 11:34 AM~9131044
> *  :0
> Milagro!
> *


Thatz what Ben is goin to need for the hop thiz sunday :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 1 2007, 01:25 PM~9131395
> *Thatz what Ben is goin to need for the hop thiz sunday  :biggrin:
> *



Hop? what hop?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 1 2007, 12:32 PM~9131461
> *Hop? what hop?
> *


YEAH WHAT HOP ? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH+Oct 31 2007, 05:05 PM~9125824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your sister :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

central cruise this sat 
from streetbeat to sonics

6pm 7th ave and roosevelt


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Oct 31 2007, 11:36 PM~9128209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S THE SHIT DOG............FINALLY SOMEONE FROM PHX OR SHOULD I SAY THE AZSIDE CAN FINALLY FACE THE TRUTH :biggrin: ......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 1 2007, 01:28 PM~9131975
> *central cruise this sat
> from streetbeat to sonics
> 
> ...


who's all going?????????????????????


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 1 2007, 03:36 PM~9133096
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT'S THE SHIT DOG............FINALLY SOMEONE FROM PHX OR SHOULD I SAY THE AZSIDE CAN FINALLY FACE THE TRUTH :biggrin: ......
> *


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

What'z good AZ :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2007, 03:39 PM~9133124
> *who's all going?????????????????????
> *


 :biggrin: 
I WANNA GO!...
:biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 1 2007, 12:46 PM~9131580
> *YEAH WHAT HOP ? :dunno:
> *


SUP BILL...READY FOR OUR PICNIC? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 1 2007, 06:52 PM~9134482
> *SUP BILL...READY FOR OUR PICNIC? :biggrin:
> *


If he is not Ben is ready enyday big Rick Ben say the whenever you want to do a house call his batt are charge eny day


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Nov 1 2007, 05:17 PM~9133877
> *
> *



fuk all dat :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 1 2007, 06:52 PM~9134482
> *SUP BILL...READY FOR OUR PICNIC? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD WIT IT BRO :wave: YOU KNOW "I" CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 1 2007, 08:44 PM~9135385
> *If he is not Ben is ready enyday big Rick Ben say the whenever you want to do a house call his batt are charge eny day
> *


 :uh: OH I CAN'T WAIT TIL OUR PICNIC, GATO HAS TO BRING HIS LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2007, 03:39 PM~9133124
> *who's all going?????????????????????
> *


Everyone in the valley i hope ! :biggrin: 




i'm jus sayin


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 1 2007, 11:25 PM~9136652
> *Everyone in the valley i hope ! :biggrin:
> i'm jus sayin
> *


I will be there to support you Joey!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 1 2007, 11:25 PM~9136652
> *Everyone in the valley i hope ! :biggrin:
> i'm jus sayin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*CHECK IT OUT ALL YOU SOLO RIDERS! "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS LOOKING TO OPEN NEW CHAPTERS ACROSS THE STATES! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALREADY HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSEY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES CC" LOWRIDING NAME AND FAMILY TO YOUR AREA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED,SOLID AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!! 

THANKS MUCH 
CHUCKS GOODTIMES (CEO)
"WIN, LOSE, OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 31 2007, 02:50 PM~9124906
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


go suns!!!! :guns: LAKERS


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 2 2007, 03:01 PM~9140978
> *go suns!!!!  :guns:  LAKERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be at da game......go suns :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

ANY ONE GOING TO THIS ON SUNDAY??????????????????
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 2 2007, 03:01 PM~9140978
> *go suns!!!!  :guns:  LAKERS
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: SUNS 
GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Nov 1 2007, 06:50 PM~9134471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gato said that he's breaking some fools off that day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT'S UP GATO U WANT TO HOP :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2007, 03:46 PM~9141303
> *
> what the fuck did he say :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> gato said that he's breaking some fools off that day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: THIS IS GONNA BE FUN


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 2 2007, 03:30 PM~9141170
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun: SUNS
> GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:guns: Lakers-> :buttkick: <-Suns :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 2 2007, 03:01 PM~9140978
> *go suns!!!!  :guns:  LAKERS
> *


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 2 2007, 04:18 PM~9141616
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: THIS IS GONNA BE FUN
> *


dont hurtem too bad :biggrin:  save some for the picnic...


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

so who all bringin cars to hop at sonic


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Maaaaan I feel bad my car just broke hahahahahahahaha lmao but is always bens hopper and Raul is kool bro we can do thiz sooner I get a car with switches lol and bill just give me around 3 or 5 years I be ready hahahahahahahaha


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 3 2007, 08:07 AM~9145291
> *Maaaaan I feel bad my car just broke hahahahahahahaha lmao but is always bens hopper and Raul is kool bro we can do thiz sooner I get a car with switches lol and bill just give me around 3 or 5 years I be ready hahahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Nov 2 2007, 07:40 PM~9143139
> *so who all bringin cars  to hop at sonic
> *


WATS UP WILLY...... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Nov 3 2007, 08:39 AM~9145378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS NO ANSWER???

ASS MUST STILL HURT!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2007, 11:43 PM~9149674
> *I GUESS NO ANSWER???
> 
> ASS MUST STILL HURT!!.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2007, 11:43 PM~9149674
> *I GUESS NO ANSWER???
> 
> ASS MUST STILL HURT!!.. :biggrin:
> *



Nawww, not at all, just one game :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 3 2007, 11:43 PM~9149674
> *I GUESS NO ANSWER???
> 
> ASS MUST STILL HURT!!.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: AINT THAT THE TRUTH......CAN U IMAGINE IF THE SUNS WOULD OF WON THERE WOULD OF BEEN A LOT SHIT TALKING........




















BUT THEY DIDNT :biggrin: THEY GOT SHUT THE FUCK DOWN......... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 4 2007, 03:42 PM~9152516
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AINT THAT THE TRUTH......CAN U IMAGINE IF THE SUNS WOULD OF WON THERE WOULD OF BEEN A LOT SHIT TALKING........
> BUT THEY DIDNT :biggrin: THEY GOT SHUT THE FUCK DOWN......... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


All good, just one game homie.
we'll see who's on top at the END of the season


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, should be a good season. Lakers bench looked good and Odom is coming back.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Who is rollin to Sonic tonight? Is the hop still on?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Nov 4 2007, 06:02 PM~9153334
> *Yeah, should be a good season.  Lakers bench looked good and Odom is coming back.
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 4 2007, 07:30 PM~9153949
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING HOMIE
> *


Odom is bad, toooooooooooo bad Kobe is a bitch as cry baby! :biggrin: 
Fakes are better off without him


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Nov 2 2007, 04:18 PM~9141616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NBA IS BETTER OFF WITHOUT HIS ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHERE'S GATO :ugh:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 AM~9156737
> *good morning az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wats up ben :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 AM~9156737
> *good morning az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: What up big Pimpin?


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

What's Big Ben ? Chuy here you going down to the Tucson show ?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 5 2007, 08:36 AM~9157007
> *WHERE'S GATO  :ugh:
> *


:dunno: where is gato? :0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

THERE YOU GO, DID YOU TAKE YOUR LINCOLN ? OR WAS BEN FULL OF SHIT :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Nov 5 2007, 09:55 AM~9157576
> *:wave: What up big Pimpin?
> *


Wut up dog how you been


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 5 2007, 11:38 AM~9158537
> *THERE YOU GO, DID YOU TAKE YOUR LINCOLN ? OR WAS BEN FULL OF SHIT  :uh:
> *


I was there dog doing big # like always I that you was coming out bro what happen


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 5 2007, 11:44 AM~9158584
> *I was there dog doing big # like always I that you was coming out bro what happen
> *


I WAS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 5 2007, 11:45 AM~9158593
> *I WAS OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


Did you? where at ? Didn't see you :uh: :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 5 2007, 09:25 AM~9157301
> *wats up ben :biggrin:
> *


Wut up bro :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:banghead: Work is so boring!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

not for me, i've actually had to do WORK for the past couple weeks  Corporate budget money has to be spent come the last qtr. which in turns means more work for me :thumbsdown:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 5 2007, 11:50 AM~9158626
> *Did you?  where at ? Didn't see you  :uh: :uh:
> *


I DIDN'T SEE YOU EITHER :biggrin: I WAS WITH RAUL WE SEEN BAD ASS BEN :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 PM~9158892
> *:banghead: Work is so boring!
> *


Itz not that bad lol what do you do :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 5 2007, 12:39 PM~9159018
> *I DIDN'T SEE YOU EITHER  :biggrin: I WAS WITH RAUL WE SEEN BAD ASS BEN  :biggrin:
> *


What day was thiz


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 5 2007, 01:13 PM~9159255
> *What day was thiz
> *


:uh: TOO MUCH MOTA FOO HA HA HA HA :biggrin: LAST NIGHT 
WHEN BEN KEPT CALLIN YOU, IT'S ALL GOOD BRO MY CAR WILL BE OUT THIS WEEKEND :yes: OH YEAH AND NO TRAILER EITHER. :nono: STREET RIDIN.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 5 2007, 01:08 PM~9159208
> *Itz not that bad lol what do you do  :biggrin:
> *


I'm an Accounting Manager for a Mechanical Contractor, and slang hydraulics on the side.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 5 2007, 02:49 PM~9160022
> *I'm an Accounting Manager for a Mechanical Contractor, and slang hydraulics on the side.
> *




:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH+Nov 5 2007, 09:25 AM~9157301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NA HE DIDNT GO, HIS LADY DIDNT LET HIM COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

what 's good az side :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking Arizona wut up bill qvo Ruben Ben eres un estupido


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 6 2007, 09:27 AM~9166461
> *Whatz cracking Arizona wut up bill qvo Ruben Ben eres un estupido
> *


WHAT'S UP GATO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 6 2007, 09:27 AM~9166461
> *Whatz cracking Arizona wut up bill qvo Ruben Ben eres un estupido
> *


:wave: Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Nov 5 2007, 12:16 PM~9158832
> *WHAT UP  AZ
> *


Whatz cracking chuck


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nada whatz new dogs


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin: What up big AZ.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 6 2007, 09:27 AM~9166461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMMMMNNNN ALL THE PIMPS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good morining AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 7 2007, 12:31 AM~9173287
> *DAAAAAAMMMMNNNN ALL THE PIMPS IN THE HOUSE
> *


Wut up dog how are you talking about me


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT IS IT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where is bill :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2007, 08:58 AM~9174758
> *Where is bill :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT UP GATO :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 7 2007, 09:46 AM~9174996
> *WHAT UP GATO  :biggrin:
> *


Wut up dog get to work hahahahah areYou ready for thiz weekend :nicoderm:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2007, 11:09 AM~9175542
> *Wut up dog get to work hahahahah areYou ready for thiz weekend :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: YES INDEED, :biggrin: COUNTIN THE DAYS. YOU READY :nicoderm:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 7 2007, 11:30 AM~9175651
> *:yes: YES INDEED,  :biggrin:  COUNTIN THE DAYS. YOU READY  :nicoderm:
> *


Ready? For what? What are you talking about? :uh: :uh:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2007, 01:31 PM~9176460
> *Ready? For what? What are you talking about? :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: THERE YOU GO :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Why do i get the feeling that there is gonna be a HopOwning this weekend......


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2007, 01:50 PM~9176549
> *Why do i get the feeling that there is gonna be a HopOwning this weekend......
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP JOHNNY :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 7 2007, 01:49 PM~9176537
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  THERE YOU GO  :roflmao:
> *


What dog he pm your # you still live in the same place in Mesa I will go by your house 2day


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2007, 02:27 PM~9176745
> *What dog he pm your # you still live in the same place in Mesa I will go by your house 2day
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT A HOUSE CALL :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

who's going down to Tucson this weekend?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 7 2007, 02:29 PM~9176767
> *:biggrin:  WHAT A HOUSE CALL  :thumbsup:
> *


You are so funny hahahahah on what my H2 hahahah with air bags I just miss you is been a long time sense I see you lol


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 7 2007, 03:02 PM~9177059
> *You are so funny hahahahah on what my H2 hahahah with air bags I just miss you is been a long time sense I see you lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HA HA HA YOU KNOW IT'S ALL GOOD DOG.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:around:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 7 2007, 12:31 AM~9173287
> *HAHAHAHA FUCKIN GATO
> DAAAAAAMMMMNNNN ALL THE PIMPS IN THE HOUSE
> *


 PIMPS UP HO'S DOWN! HAHAHA.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park. 
Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

hydro aire for sale chrome plated and it works 300 obo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussapining!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

SUP VATOS!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up jonny, bill, Jeremy and Ryan whatz good


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 8 2007, 11:04 AM~9183088
> *Wut up jonny, bill, Jeremy and Ryan whatz good
> *


CHILLIN CHILLIN, :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 8 2007, 11:18 AM~9183158
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN, :biggrin:
> *


What do you do bro


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

THE MAJESTICS, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 8 2007, 01:22 PM~9184179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 8 2007, 12:16 PM~9183701
> *What do you do bro
> *


I WORK AT KUSTOM KOACHWORKS :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

You told me at "Mustang Sally's" :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 08:48 PM~9179011
> *It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park.
> Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone know when & where the Individuals picnic is? Can't find the flyer


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Nov 8 2007, 05:33 PM~9185760
> *You told me at "Mustang Sally's" :biggrin:
> *


HEY YOU WASN'T SUPPOSE TO TELL DOG :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 8 2007, 06:16 PM~9186071
> *anyone know when & where the Individuals picnic is? Can't find the flyer
> *


 :biggrin: OUR PICNIC IS ON NOVEMBER 25TH SAME PARK AS LAST YEAR
32ND STREET AND ROESER :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, BIG CHANO
> *



:wave: Happy Bday homie..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 7 2007, 08:44 AM~9174694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

what up az side :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole bro komo estas


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 9 2007, 11:10 AM~9190979
> *Qvole bro komo estas
> *


NADA DOG :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

HEY HOMIES IM OUT HERE VISITIN WAS JUs WONDERIN WHERE THE CRUISING SPOTS ARE AT ?????????????? FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Nov 9 2007, 02:25 PM~9192084
> *HEY HOMIES  IM OUT HERE VISITIN  WAS JUs WONDERIN WHERE THE CRUISING SPOTS ARE AT ?????????????? FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *



Show in Tucson this Sat.
Usually Sonics on 51st ave. and Baseline on Sat. Sun.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2007, 03:05 PM~9192388
> *Show in Tucson this Sat.
> Usually Sonics on 51st ave. and Baseline on Sat. Sun.
> *


X2


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

THanx homies does Any one know the Exact directions to the show on sat in tuscon


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I-10 S to Tucson, continue South taking the I-19 towards Nogales another 15 or so miles. Get off on Pima Mine Rd. and turn left. The Desert Diamond Casino is on the East side of the freeway.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm in Detroit for the weekend, and man it's cold!!!! LOL


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*
Please come out and support Decolores Womens Shelter...they can truly use the help at this time!!!*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

hey go to bed


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

R.I.P (REST IN PISS) LRM. :angry:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

where you at hiding behind todd


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 9 2007, 09:25 PM~9194959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up az !!


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ what up dog


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 10 2007, 10:52 AM~9197565
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 8 2007, 02:22 PM~9184179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone want to hop today got a single pump street car that i wanna try out if so let me no...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Nov 11 2007, 11:50 AM~9203645
> *anyone want to hop today got a single pump street car that i wanna try out if so let me no...
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 8 2007, 06:53 PM~9186354
> *:biggrin:  OUR PICNIC IS ON NOVEMBER 25TH  SAME PARK AS LAST YEAR
> 32ND STREET AND ROESER  :yes:
> *


cool bro thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

VIDS SOMEONE POSTED FROM TUCSON SHOW YESTERDAY...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where is bill I was looking for you yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 12 2007, 08:03 AM~9208814
> *Where is bill I was looking for you yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRO, COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT LAST NIGHT :nosad: MY SON WAS SICK


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 12 2007, 08:38 AM~9208959
> *WHAT UP BRO, COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT LAST NIGHT :nosad: MY SON WAS SICK
> *


Itz kool bro family always come first  
You are coming out for our toy drive next Saturday


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 12 2007, 11:26 AM~9209895
> *Itz kool bro family always come first
> You are coming out for our toy drive next Saturday
> *


I WILL BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 08:48 PM~9179011
> *It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park.
> Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 12 2007, 12:25 PM~9210331
> *
> *


Wut up dog are you coming out thiz Saturday for our food drive bro


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Nov 12 2007, 05:41 PM~9212592
> *:angel:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :0 









*Just added!!!!!!!!!!!!

There will be an official STREETSTARS AWARD for "MOST LAID CAR"!!
Thats right we are taking it old school! We wanna see then lows laid on the ground..we will have a tape measure and cigarette pack to measure! hahahaha

Cmon now...cut em and lay em!!!!!!

SPECIAL SHOUT OUTS TO 
SPIRIT, SLOW LANE, MAJESTICS, SILENT BREEZE, PROPHECY, OLD SCHOOL, PHOENIQUERA, PHOENIX RIDERZ, UNITY, UNIQUE IMAGE, ESTILOW, GROUND ZERO, INTRUDERS, INDIVIDUALS, SUPER NATURAL AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!!!

THIS A CHARITABLE EVENT...NO DRAMA..JUS GOOD TIMES!
BRING YOUR CHAIRS AND FAMILY AND ENJOY YOURSELVES...*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOOD AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 13 2007, 08:02 AM~9217091
> *WHAT'S GOOD AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9212963
> *Wut up dog are you coming out thiz Saturday for our food drive bro
> *


 :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :dunno: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 13 2007, 12:28 PM~9218330
> *:yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:  :dunno:  :yes:
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 13 2007, 12:28 PM~9218330
> *:yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:  :dunno:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up bill whatz new dog


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 13 2007, 02:31 PM~9219287
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


No te enojes Gatito... :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 13 2007, 02:34 PM~9219312
> *Wut up bill whatz new dog
> *


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT PILE DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WHATS UP HOMIES , I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT I'M STILL HERE TO HOOK YOU GUYS UP WITH ANY WHEELS OR ACCESSORIES.... WORK IS REALLY SLOW RIGHT NOW SO I DO APPRICIATE ANY BUSINESS YOU CAN BRING ME... THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU GUYS HAVE DONE FOR ME, AS FAR AS BUSINESS GOES..... FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU NEED ANYTHING
(602) 228-9246...... OR (602) 465-3030 THANKS ALOT FOR EVERYTHING*


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 13 2007, 12:48 AM~9216104
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Famous Kustom Car Builder BoHuff at The Friday Nite Cruise???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2007, 02:36 PM~9219327
> *No te enojes Gatito... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Who is mad lol

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 13 2007, 08:28 PM~9222223
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Who is mad lol
> 
> ...




:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN IN THE BIG AZ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Nov 14 2007, 07:03 AM~9224685
> *good morning  :biggrin:
> *



Good morning :biggrin: 


:uh: Oh fuck, its 3:25pm


Oh well


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2007, 08:39 PM~9222310
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 14 2007, 04:01 PM~9228348
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:around: :scrutinize:  :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIES 

KING OF AZ & JUSBCUZ 

AKA

TODD AND JOE 

FROM GLENDALE MAJESTICS... *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD & JOE!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HAPPY B-DAY TODD AND JOE MAY GOD BLESS BOTH OF YOU AND GIVE YOU MANY MORE.


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy b-day to Todd and Joe!! Have a good one!!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Feliz Cumpleanos HAPPY Birthday KING OF AZ and JUSBCUZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Nov 16 2007, 08:26 AM~9240871
> *:biggrin: Feliz Cumpleanos HAPPY Birthday KING OF AZ and JUSBCUZ
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2007, 07:31 AM~9240582
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD & JOE!!!!
> *


HAPPY B-DAY BIG AND BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NewClass Car Show-Tucson


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NewClass carshow-Tucson


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NewCLass car show-Tucson


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD AND JOE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NewClass carshow-Tucson


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How bout some pics of the bikes? :dunno:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogz (Nov 16, 2007)

Are any of the Phoenix area clubs going to the show in Casa Grande on Sunday.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2007, 07:31 AM~9240582
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD & JOE!!!!
> *



X2 :yes:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

More of the tucson show pics and hop videos at the TUCSON AZ forums


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9241838
> *How bout some pics of the bikes? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 16 2007, 07:31 AM~9240582
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD & JOE!!!!
> *


Im late but happy birthday homies and we like to thank streetlife for make thing happen for us in Nebraska


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CANT SLEEP................................... DAMMIT :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 18 2007, 01:42 AM~9251734
> *CANT SLEEP................................... DAMMIT :angry:
> *


Pinche estupido :angry: 
You say early :angry: 
You better call me dog or else :angry:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!!! :angel: :tears: "RIPE IN PEACE HOMIE"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256294
> *LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!!! :angel:  :tears: "RIPE IN PEACE HOMIE"
> *



:angel: R.I.P.  Prayers go out to Mando and his family...


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 18 2007, 10:00 PM~9256898
> *:angel: R.I.P.    Prayers go out to Mando and his family...
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256294
> *LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!!! :angel:  :tears: "RIPE IN PEACE HOMIE"
> *


RIP


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256294
> *LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!!! :angel:  :tears: "RIPE IN PEACE HOMIE"
> *


 :angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 18 2007, 01:42 AM~9251734
> *CANT SLEEP................................... DAMMIT :angry:
> *


TAKE THAT HAMBURGER OUT YOUR MOUTH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUS KIDDING HOMEBOY


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256294
> *LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!!! :angel:  :tears: "RIPE IN PEACE HOMIE"
> *


 :tears: :angel: MY FAMILIAS PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What up Rick


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Nov 19 2007, 11:14 PM~9264137
> *TAKE THAT HAMBURGER OUT YOUR MOUTH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUS KIDDING HOMEBOY
> *




:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2007, 03:32 PM~9268061
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*FOR SALE $70,000 OBO.... 2004 CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT
FULL CUSTOM VIDEO, STEREO, INTERIOR, AND PAINT
26" ASANTI WHEELS AND LOW LOW MILES*</span>




































FOR INFO PLEASE CALL (602) 228-9246 OR (602) 465-3030 ONLY SERIOUS BUYERS PLEASE, THANK YOU


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 18 2007, 09:34 PM~9256294
> *LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!!! :angel:  :tears: "RIPE IN PEACE HOMIE"
> *


This was last night homies,at his shop..noting but love for this man...strong will!! con todo respeto 
"OG MANDO" painting his sons Casket!! with fades,patterns and candies.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

and its not done today he's gonna candie it green to match his green vette!!

Funerals friday: i'll post more info later


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 20 2007, 05:25 PM~9268944
> *and its not done  today he's gonna candie it green to match his green vette!!
> 
> Funerals friday: i'll post more info later
> *


thanks for the info homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 20 2007, 05:23 PM~9268934
> *This was last night homies,at his shop..noting but love for this man...strong will!! con todo respeto
> "OG MANDO" painting his sons Casket!! with fades,patterns and candies.
> 
> ...




Wow... todo respeto indeed... it takes a strong will to do what mando is doing... :angel:


Keep posting pics and updates homie, for us that aren't able to be there..


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2007, 08:26 PM~9270276
> *Wow... todo respeto indeed... it takes a strong will to do what mando is doing... :angel:
> Keep posting pics and updates homie, for us that aren't able to be there..
> *


x2


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Twiins ARE YOU STILL AT THE SHOP!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 20 2007, 09:52 PM~9271062
> *Twiins ARE YOU STILL AT THE SHOP!
> *


not when you posted this, will be there on Wed. But on Thursday I will be at home all day preparing my battle with a Turkey. And depending on the outcome of that battle I will see what happens on Friday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 21 2007, 08:25 AM~9273138
> *not when you posted this,  will be there on Wed. But  on Thursday I will be at home all day preparing my battle with a Turkey. And depending on the outcome of that battle I will see what happens on Friday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN HANDLE THAT BATTLE! I HAVE FAITH IN YOU BROTHER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

http://i5.tinypic.com/6ob66gn.jpg :biggrin:




well i tried to post a flyer for the picnic on sunday , but it looks so damn small


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 20 2007, 05:25 PM~9268944
> *and its not done  today he's gonna candie it green to match his green vette!!
> 
> Funerals friday: i'll post more info later
> *


FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23 2007
UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER
1100 EAST JEFFERSON ST
PHOENIX,AZ 85034
VIEWING STARTS AT 9:00 AM
BURIAL AT ST FRANCIS SAME AFTERNOON

















:angel: :angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 21 2007, 03:54 PM~9276320
> *FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23 2007
> UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER
> 1100 EAST JEFFERSON ST
> ...











:tears: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 21 2007, 03:54 PM~9276320
> *FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23 2007
> UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER
> 1100 EAST JEFFERSON ST
> ...



:angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

so sorry to hear about my mans son. It had to take soem reel courage to paint his own son's coffin. I couldn't ever imagine having to do something like that. RIP and my condolences to you and yours!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 21 2007, 03:54 PM~9276320
> *FRIDAY NOVEMBER 23 2007
> UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER
> 1100 EAST JEFFERSON ST
> ...



R.I.P.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*OK FOLKS!!!!!

I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF THIS BADASS LOWRIDER TRIKE KNOWN AS "GRASSHOPPER"! THIS BIKE FEATURES MURALS BY OG ABEL & PAINT BY KING GEORGE! 

THERE ARE ONLY 50 TICKETS FOR SALE @ 50.00 EACH! THATS RIGHT YOU HAVE A 1 IN 50 ODDS OF WINNING OWNING THIS BADASS BIKE FOR ONLY $50.00!!!

THE RAFFLE WILL BE EXECUTED ONCE ALL 50 TICKETS ARE SOLD!!!

A PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS WILL BE DONATED TO A WOMENS SHELTER!

PLEASE MSG ME FOR TICKETS OR INFORMATION!

HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS! MORE WILL BE UP MANANA!*


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BE SAFE EVERYONE


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

OG Mando very sorry for your loss

happy turkey day to all


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 21 2007, 10:27 PM~9279300
> *
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING BE SAFE EVERYONE
> 
> *




x2


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

QVO TO MY AZ HOMIES... 

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING... IT SNOWED A LIL BIT HERE IN BURQUE... 

HERE'S SOME PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2007, 11:09 PM~9285684
> *QVO TO MY AZ HOMIES...
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING... IT SNOWED A LIL BIT HERE IN BURQUE...
> ...


damn i wish i was there!!!!!!!!!! looks cool


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Nov 21 2007, 03:57 PM~9276344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNIVERSAL MEMORIAL CENTER MORTUARY
1100 E JEFFERSON ST, PHOENIX,AZ

STARTS AT 9:00AM

BURIAL: ST FRANCIS


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 17 2007, 09:54 PM~9250547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 08:48 PM~9179011
> *It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park.
> Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 22 2007, 11:09 PM~9285684
> *QVO TO MY AZ HOMIES...
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING... IT SNOWED A LIL BIT HERE IN BURQUE...
> ...


MR SHOW OFF!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 23 2007, 01:03 AM~9286174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

heres the flyer for the show


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

some good friends of mine will be having a car wash for their son that recently passed away. It will be on Horne& Southern at the auto zone in Mesa. If anyone can stop by and wash their car we would appreciate it.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 23 2007, 09:03 PM~9291254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Today


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 24 2007, 09:46 AM~9293462
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

SEE YALL TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 25 2007, 11:34 AM~9299955
> *
> *


what up jeremy


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 23 2007, 08:03 PM~9291254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICNIC INDIVIDUALS :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*TODAY AT THE INDIVIDUAL'S PICNIC*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THE HOP*

























































*AND THE REST ARN'T WORTH SHOWING.... HAHAHAHAHAHA J/K CHALIO*


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

What up Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THE CRUISE TO THE PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES FROM UNITY CC.*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:19 PM~9304977
> *What up Ben?
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST..... "BLADE"*</span>









HAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SORRY TO ALL THE OTHER CLUBS THAT WERE THERE THAT I DIDN'T GET PICS OF..... MY BATTERY DIED OUT, SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 25 2007, 11:22 PM~9305000
> *QUE ONDA LOCO
> *


Not much bro...Tired as hell


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:26 PM~9305037
> *Not much bro...Tired as hell
> *


IS BEING A HO ON THE CORNER THAT HARD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K DOGG


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 25 2007, 11:27 PM~9305046
> *IS BEING A HO ON THE CORNER THAT HARD...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K DOGG
> *


Hahaha...Yea :uh: Fucker...Shit I went to Vegas yesterday for my Nephews football game, and got home at 6 this morning, and still had to go to work...havnt slept yet


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:29 PM~9305061
> *Hahaha...Yea :uh: Fucker...Shit I went to Vegas yesterday for my Nephews football game, and got home at 6 this morning, and still had to go to work...havnt slept yet
> *


DAMN, I CAN SELL YOU SOME CRACK IF YOU'D LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 25 2007, 11:23 PM~9305009
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST..... "BLADE"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.........man I was talking to fred about that cat, I said man this dude will wear anything!!......lol. But He pulls that shit off though.....lol :around: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2007, 11:31 PM~9305081
> *LOL.........man I was talking to fred about that cat, I said man this dude will wear anything!!......lol. But He pulls that shit off though.....lol :around:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT, BUT HE'S COOL AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 25 2007, 11:30 PM~9305074
> *DAMN, I CAN SELL YOU SOME CRACK IF YOU'D LIKE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 25 2007, 11:34 PM~9305115
> *Fuck that....
> *


HAHAHAHAH J/K DOGGY....
YOU BETTER MAKE PLANS ON COMING TO THE MAJESTICS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice PICs BIG BEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 25 2007, 11:35 PM~9305143
> *HAHAHAHAH J/K DOGGY....
> YOU BETTER MAKE PLANS ON COMING TO THE MAJESTICS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY
> *


:thumbsup: Nice pics Ben! 

I'll be flying in for that toy drive... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona whatz good nice pic Ben


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what up to all my G's out tha streetz










for more info & muzik check out www.myspace.com/therealdeazy 

one luv to car clubs


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

It snowed here on turkey day too. :biggrin: 

Sup everybody?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 26 2007, 10:56 AM~9307508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 12:23 AM~9305009
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST..... "BLADE"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2007, 11:31 PM~9305081
> *LOL.........man I was talking to fred about that cat, I said man this dude will wear anything!!......lol. But He pulls that shit off though.....lol :around:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:

*THIS SUNDAY!*










Flyer by OG Player


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo who is going to the toy drive


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9309386
> *Qvo who is going to the toy drive
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Nov 26 2007, 08:37 AM~9306771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 26 2007, 03:13 PM~9309386
> *Qvo who is going to the toy drive
> *


ME TOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 03:44 PM~9309683
> *is it a toy donation at the entrance percar or what????
> *


We are asking for toy donations but we will also take cash. We are doing it the same way we did last year. Give a toy or cash _*donation*_(we aren't setting up limits, its up to the person giving it) and you will receive a ticket for the food. People are still more than welcomed to come and not donate and see the cars and hop.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 26 2007, 06:30 PM~9311280
> *We are asking for toy donations but we will also take cash. We are doing it the same way we did last year. Give a toy or cash donation(we aren't setting up limits, its up to the person giving it) and you will receive a ticket for the food. People are still more than welcomed to come and not donate and see the cars and hop.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: INRUDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Nov 26 2007, 06:30 PM~9311280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I SEE YOU ERNIE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

If anyone is interested in bike parts, I have a lot left over and selling them super cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

do you have any front fork springer kits left?and if you do how much! Thank YOU!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 03:44 PM~9309683
> *thanks homie, i'm learning from you and your brother :biggrin:
> 
> damn thats cool homie, i'll be looking for you
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 12:23 AM~9305009
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST..... "BLADE"</span>
> 
> 
> ...











I DIDNT KNOW HE HAD HIS OWN ACTION FIGURE DAMN !!!!1


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 26 2007, 10:31 PM~9313687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 26 2007, 09:25 PM~9313212
> *If anyone is interested in bike parts, I have a lot left over and selling them super cheap!  :biggrin:
> *


i do need some, call me please


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SOME PICS MY BROTHER TOOK SUNDAY...  *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Nov 26 2007, 10:31 PM~9313687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'll be there doggy, nice pics by the way


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 11:06 PM~9313918
> *we'll be there doggy, nice pics by the way
> *



 Thanks homie... I'll pass along the props to my carnal.. he's getting good.. :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 11:10 PM~9313945
> * Thanks homie... I'll pass along the props to my carnal.. he's getting good..  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TOUGHT HIM WELL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 11:25 PM~9314054
> *YOU TOUGHT HIM WELL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 11:28 PM~9314075
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOW LONG ARE YOU GOING TO BE HERE THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 11:32 PM~9314086
> *HOW LONG ARE YOU GOING TO BE HERE THIS WEEKEND?
> *



Friday till Monday  homie..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 11:33 PM~9314088
> *Friday till Monday   homie..
> *


WELL SHIT WE SHOULD KICK IT HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2007, 11:35 PM~9314104
> *WELL SHIT WE SHOULD KICK IT HOMIE
> *



:werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SUP FRED? :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 11:38 PM~9314123
> *SUP FRED? :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2007, 08:06 PM~9270129
> *FOR SALE.. 2004 CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT $70,000 OBO
> full custom paint, interior, molded dash & center console, video and stereo system
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 

Payments? :biggrin: J/K


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

X2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 27 2007, 08:40 AM~9315573
> *  :0
> 
> Payments? :biggrin: J/K
> *


yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 27 2007, 10:46 AM~9316360
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT YOURS NOW BEN? :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 27 2007, 10:46 AM~9316360
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *



 :tears:





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 27 2007, 12:10 AM~9314282
> *
> *


Hey Ben apartame 3 una azul, una roja and a verde


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 27 2007, 11:46 AM~9316360
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *


PUTTING IT ON L.I.L IS A WASTE OF :biggrin: TIME HOMIE YOU NEED TO PUT IN THE AUTO TRADER OR CRAIGS LIST THESE CATS ON HERE ARE BARLEY GETTING THERE OWN SHIT ACOMPLISHED TO SPEND G'Z LIKE THAT WHOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 27 2007, 01:40 PM~9317664
> *PUTTING IT ON L.I.L IS A WASTE OF :biggrin:  TIME HOMIE YOU NEED TO PUT IN THE AUTO TRADER OR CRAIGS LIST THESE CATS ON HERE ARE BARLEY GETTING THERE OWN SHIT ACOMPLISHED TO SPEND G'Z LIKE THAT  WHOOOOOOOOO!
> *



 :0 



























:werd: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 27 2007, 01:40 PM~9317664
> *PUTTING IT ON L.I.L IS A WASTE OF :biggrin:  TIME HOMIE YOU NEED TO PUT IN THE AUTO TRADER OR CRAIGS LIST THESE CATS ON HERE ARE BARLEY GETTING THERE OWN SHIT ACOMPLISHED TO SPEND G'Z LIKE THAT  WHOOOOOOOOO!
> *


I agree, but you hey you never know who's lurking around with a stack of cash to spend


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

HI!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 27 2007, 01:58 PM~9317860
> *HI!
> *



Qvo wey? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Nov 27 2007, 11:02 AM~9316471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I KNOW, ITS ON CRAIGS LIST TOO


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 28 2007, 08:05 AM~9323229
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 27 2007, 01:58 PM~9317860
> *HI!
> *


Wut up hector are you going to the toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 27 2007, 01:57 PM~9317843
> *I agree, but you hey you never know who's lurking around with a stack of cash to spend
> *


TRUDAWG, You have some jumper cables I can borrow??


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Ford 9" Rear end for sale, it cut to fit any 59 - 64 impala with brackets mounted, top bracket bent but can be fixed call 623.435-0222 $250.00


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 28 2007, 09:42 AM~9323791
> *TRUDAWG, You have some jumper cables I can borrow??
> *


yea but I won't be home till 4


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 28 2007, 12:50 PM~9325056
> *yea but I won't be home till 4
> *


K.


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 28 2007, 12:37 PM~9324930
> *Ford 9" Rear end for sale, it cut to fit any 59 - 64 impala with brackets mounted, top bracket bent but can be fixed call  623.435-0222  $250.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 10:57 PM~9313851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 TTT


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

FOR THAT TOY DRIVE DOES THE TOY HAVE TO BE A WRAPED TOY MEANING IN ITS ORGINAL BOX OR PACKAGE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 28 2007, 10:09 AM~9323536
> *Wut up hector are you going to the toy drive  :biggrin:
> *



No se guey aver...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2007, 09:01 AM~9330433
> *No se guey aver...
> *


Ve guey el Ben is going to take out his hopper and he say is calling everyone out :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 29 2007, 09:39 AM~9330678
> *Ve guey el Ben is going to take out his hopper and he say is calling everyone out  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 29 2007, 09:01 AM~9330433
> *No se guey aver...
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Q-vo... I was on the radio yesterday, lol. Mega 99.3 104.3 about 5:05, lol. I feel special. :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 29 2007, 08:39 AM~9330678
> *Ve guey el Ben is going to take out his hopper and he say is calling everyone out  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 29 2007, 04:25 PM~9334266
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

ATTENTION HOPPERS!!!
*Due to City Politics. The City Of Phoenix is requiring that every car entering the car hop have proof of liability insurance. If you don't have proof of liability insurance, you will not be allowed to hop. There will be a Park Ranger and Security Guard there to inforce this. We are sorry for this but the city is pushing hard on us to comply or they will not allow us to have the event. Because this is for a charity and alot of time and money have been invested to this event, we don't have a choice but to comply with there request.*


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 Everybody better Titan Up! lmao haha


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 29 2007, 08:37 PM~9336689
> *ATTENTION HOPPERS!!!
> Due to City Politics. The City Of Phoenix is requiring that every car entering the car hop have proof of liability insurance. If you don't have proof of liability insurance, you will not be allowed to hop. There will be a Park Ranger and Security Guard there to inforce this. We are sorry for this but the city is pushing hard on us to comply or they will not allow us to have the event. Because this is for a charity and alot of time and money have been invested to this event, we don't have a choice but to comply with there request.
> 
> ...


 hno: :ugh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 29 2007, 09:39 AM~9330678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i guess i'm not taking mine :biggrin: :biggrin: thank god :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2007, 01:06 AM~9338250
> *FOR ANY INFO PLEASE CALL BEN AT BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS (602) 228-9246 OR (602) 465-3030 THANKS
> *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2007, 01:08 AM~9338261
> *
> *


so when are you going to change your name to BENS AUTO SALES


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 30 2007, 05:33 AM~9338566
> *so when are you going to change your name to BENS AUTO SALES
> *



Hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 30 2007, 04:33 AM~9338566
> *so when are you going to change your name to BENS AUTO SALES
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2007, 12:50 AM~9338200
> *estupido
> well i guess i'm not taking mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thank god :biggrin:
> *


 MY HOMIE WILL HOOK IT UP FOR YOU FOO, WORKS FOR STATE FARM.
SO YOU STILL HAVE TO BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I need sum ins. too call me if ur serious.............o-yeah 'm gonna pull up on you.........


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Nov 30 2007, 11:25 AM~9340510
> *I need sum ins. too call me if ur serious.............o-yeah 'm gonna pull up on you.........
> *


ME  IF SO BRING IT ON DOG I'M READY TO PLAY :yes:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Nov 30 2007, 04:33 AM~9338566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hook it up then


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow.. mikey what up playa haven't talked to you in a minute, lol. As far as insurance goes i can hook it up, lol. All you need is proof right? lol.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2007, 01:43 PM~9341450
> *Wow.. mikey what up playa haven't talked to you in a minute, lol. As far as insurance goes i can hook it up, lol. All you need is proof right? lol.
> *


Thats what they are saying. Whatever anybody does and it looks like an insurance card, then we are covered. I know this sucks but the city is making us sign a guarantee that we will make sure hop participants have insurance.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2007, 01:05 PM~9341192
> *
> hook it up then
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK. :thumbsup: LIABILITY COVERAGE. 
YOU HAVE A P.M :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 30 2007, 01:43 PM~9341450
> *Wow.. mikey what up playa haven't talked to you in a minute, lol. As far as insurance goes i can hook it up, lol. All you need is proof right? lol.
> *


Hey bro get me one


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 26 2007, 04:04 PM~9309272
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THIS SUNDAY!
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Nov 30 2007, 05:28 PM~9343132
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 29 2007, 09:37 PM~9336689
> *ATTENTION HOPPERS!!!
> Due to City Politics. The City Of Phoenix is requiring that every car entering the car hop have proof of liability insurance. If you don't have proof of liability insurance, you will not be allowed to hop. There will be a Park Ranger and Security Guard there to inforce this. We are sorry for this but the city is pushing hard on us to comply or they will not allow us to have the event. Because this is for a charity and alot of time and money have been invested to this event, we don't have a choice but to comply with there request.
> 
> ...


thats dumd i got it all ins. and tag's but thats dumb! im cool :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Nov 30 2007, 12:25 PM~9340510
> *I need sum ins. too call me if ur serious.............o-yeah 'm gonna pull up on you.........
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 30 2007, 07:42 PM~9344411
> *thats dumd i got it all ins. and tag's but thats dumb! im cool :biggrin:
> *


*LOOKS LIKE TEAM ALLSTARS WONT BE ABLE TO HOP BECAUSE THEY DONT HAVE REGISTRATION LET ALONE INSURANCE*


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 28 2007, 05:10 PM~9326715
> *:biggrin:
> *


is the rear end cut for squirts


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Nov 30 2007, 01:58 PM~9341536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 30 2007, 09:23 PM~9344733
> *LOOKS LIKE TEAM ALLSTARS WONT BE ABLE TO HOP BECAUSE THEY DONT HAVE REGISTRATION LET ALONE INSURANCE
> *


SHIT MAN WE COULD HOPP SOME WHERE ELSE! I WAS TALKING TO SOME OF THE OTHIER HOPPERS AND THEY SAID THE SAME THING THERE ARE FOOL'S COMEING FROM CALI AND IT WOULD BE UNFAIR TO THEM COMEING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE FOR THAT SO WELL HOP SOME WHERE ELSE. I WOUNDER WHO'S PENDEJADA WAS THAT! :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZr's! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 1 2007, 07:39 PM~9351077
> * What's up AZr's! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whatup dog!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

ATTENTION HOPPERS!!!
*HOP RULES FOR SUNDAY's TOY DRIVE
SINGLE PUMP - 35" inch max rear lock up.
DOUBLE PUMP - 40" inch max rear lock up.
RADICAL - Anything over 40" inch rear lock up.*


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 1 2007, 10:46 PM~9352403
> *
> *



:scrutinize: Andas pedo huh fool...

>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 1 2007, 12:07 PM~9348654
> *SHIT MAN WE COULD HOPP SOME WHERE ELSE! I WAS TALKING TO SOME OF THE OTHIER HOPPERS AND THEY SAID THE SAME THING THERE ARE FOOL'S COMEING FROM CALI AND IT WOULD BE UNFAIR TO THEM COMEING ALL THE WAY OUT HERE FOR THAT SO WELL HOP SOME WHERE ELSE. I WOUNDER WHO'S PENDEJADA WAS THAT! :uh:
> *


WELL LET US KNOW WHERE THEN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2007, 02:34 AM~9353464
> *WELL LET US KNOW WHERE THEN
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

WHERE IS THE CRUISING FOR TONITE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 3 2007, 10:38 AM~9362310
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wussup homie! YOu get your wheels working again?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Nope, just nickel and diming right now, XMAS is gonna suck  

I didn't make it out to the show cause I was trying to get out to Glamis, but we got there just as the road got washed out, so we ended up at Buttercup. It was a nice weekend, lotta drinks and quad riding!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 3 2007, 11:12 AM~9362581
> *Nope, just nickel and diming right now,  XMAS is gonna suck
> 
> I didn't make it out to the show cause I was trying to get out to Glamis, but we got there just as the road got washed out, so we ended up at Buttercup. It was a nice weekend, lotta drinks and quad riding!
> *


I hear ya homie, shit I'm handing I.O.U's for X-mas


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAYS MAJESTICS PICNIC...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll let the master post his pics first and then i will post mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 3 2007, 09:15 PM~9367393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2007, 09:15 PM~9367398
> *I'll let the master post his pics first and then i will post mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:worship: :worship: knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2007, 09:21 PM~9367479
> *:worship:  :worship: knightstalker
> *



 Thanks big homie... :biggrin:

Here's some last ones for tonight... some black & whites...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

LAST ONES...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn homie, kinda dont want to post now........................ hahahaha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice fu*kin pics knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2007, 09:39 PM~9367703
> *nice fu*kin pics knightstalker
> *



:biggrin: Gracias homie... Post yours up...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

nice pic's carnal !


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 3 2007, 09:52 PM~9367831
> *nice pic's carnal !
> *



Gracias homie...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I have more, but I'll post another time:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 3 2007, 10:05 PM~9367967
> *I have more, but I'll post another time:
> 
> 
> ...



Badass pics as always Carlos! :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Well very bad and disappointing news today regarding SONIC CRUISE NIGHT.
Due to last nights activities we have exhausted our welcome at SONIC. I was contacted by management today, I was told that the place was completely trashed, that there was no order, and that the drinking was blatant and out of control. There was even beer litter in the KinderCare parking lot (preschool)!

He shared that his boss has requested that it be shut down! I told him that when Im there I clean up after those who choose to trash the place, but I cant always be there so things like last night I gez are gonna happen.

This really sucks because I worked really hard to keep the communication lines open with SONIC and to have it be over sucks big time. He shared that its to the point that the only real way it can continue is to hire security or off duty police officers....I cant afford 200-300 dollars every weekend....so thats not gonna happen.

This affects all of us in the lowriding community....the shops, the street riders, the families who truly enjoy coming out to enjoy the movement. It affects all of us. I mean really when was the last time we all had a place to kick it at consistently-SUENO PARK, that was 2000!

I apologize to all those who have supported this cruise night, those who have been there to help me and my wife clean up, those who came to show off their rides, those who hopped for no money because the crowds loved it, thanks homies.

Again this really sucks.........Im disappointed....*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 4 2007, 12:48 AM~9369307
> *Well very bad and disappointing news today regarding SONIC CRUISE NIGHT.
> Due to last nights activities we have exhausted our welcome at SONIC. I was contacted by management today, I was told that the place was completely trashed, that there was no order, and that the drinking was blatant and out of control. There was even beer litter in the KinderCare parking lot (preschool)!
> 
> ...


damn that really sucks, is there something that we can do to make the management feel otherwise????????? i mean come on the sales were always up there and you know it, but yeah the trash that was left was out of control...


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2007, 12:01 AM~9369373
> *damn that really sucks, is there something that we can do to make the management feel otherwise????????? i mean come on the sales were always up there and you know it, but yeah the trash that was left was out of control...
> *


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 01:03 AM~9369390
> *:dunno:  :tears:
> *


see............................... what are we going to do now?????????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*MAJESTICS 2007 TOY DRIVE*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

NICE PICS BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DEVIOUS C.C. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*PHOENIX RIDERZ CC REPRESENTING....*










































*TECHNIQUES CC ALSO REPRESENTING*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

UNITY C.C. CRUISING TO THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE










































AND THE UNITY GROUPIE, JOSE, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*INTRUDERS C.C. ROLLIN HARD*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

* THATS ALL FOLKS*


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE PICS BEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 02:19 AM~9369613
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS BEN  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE, HOPE YOU FEEL LIKE YOU WENT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2007, 01:20 AM~9369615
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE, HOPE YOU FEEL LIKE YOU WENT NOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TOOK ME THERE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 02:24 AM~9369619
> *YOU TOOK ME THERE BRO :biggrin:
> *


 POST THAT UTUBE HERE


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kx_7GTRzVUI


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER
http://youtube.com/watch?v=j9DtzO4yyWw


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 02:30 AM~9369624
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kx_7GTRzVUI
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2007, 01:32 AM~9369626
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHECK'EM OUT MOVIE STAR :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 02:31 AM~9369625
> *HERE'S ANOTHER
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=j9DtzO4yyWw
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I GUESS NOBODY CAN SLEEP TONIGHT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 02:35 AM~9369632
> *I GUESS NOBODY CAN SLEEP TONIGHT LOL :biggrin:
> *


WELL I CAN, I'M OUT HOMIE TALK TO YOU TOMORROW


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2007, 01:37 AM~9369636
> *WELL I CAN, I'M OUT HOMIE TALK TO YOU TOMORROW
> *


GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE I'M OUT TOO


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice Pics Guys!! 

......and damn that sucks about Sonics, I was looking forward to cruising my shit up there. Johnny, Much respect for putting that together. It can be done again, we can learn from our mistakes, even if next time someone has to walk around with a bull-horn telling maufuckers to pick up their shit, and cuff your beers! If you need any assistance with getting something esle going I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2007, 02:15 AM~9369612
> * THATS ALL FOLKS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 4 2007, 09:14 AM~9370351
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :0
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 4 2007, 07:56 AM~9370081
> *Nice Pics Guys!!
> 
> ......and damn that sucks about Sonics, I was looking forward to cruising my shit up there. Johnny, Much respect for putting that together. It can be done again, we can learn from our mistakes, even if next time someone has to walk around with a bull-horn telling maufuckers to pick up their shit, and cuff your beers! If you need any assistance with getting something esle going I'd be happy to help.
> *



Yeah that really blows about Sonics. :angry: :angry: I dunno why the fuck people can't pick their shit up and put it in the trash.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I've already suggested this once, but why dont we as a group, support the smaller businesses instead of the Sonics, the Jack in the Boxes, etc....

These Mom & Pops shops would love the money that we bring and will truly appreciate the business. 

Also, if we can get a team together with a representative from the participating clubs to discuss this, alot of good might come out of it. Just my .02.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 4 2007, 11:31 AM~9371476
> *I've already suggested this once, but why dont we as a group, support the smaller businesses instead of the Sonics, the Jack in the Boxes, etc....
> 
> These Mom & Pops shops would love the money that we bring and will truly appreciate the business.
> ...


GOOD IDEA


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 12:39 PM~9371533
> *GOOD IDEA
> *


Thanks! ...every once in a while I get a good one.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 12:39 PM~9371533
> *GOOD IDEA
> *


x2


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I would nothing more than to support the family businesses, but finding one that would support us and that also has the space to accomodate us is the key.

I also think that having a meeting with each rep is necessary if we are gonna find another place.....and keep it cool. Im down to organize whatever is necessary, some feedback on this idea......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 4 2007, 01:38 PM~9371907
> *I would nothing more than to support the family businesses, but finding one that would support us and that also has the space to accomodate us is the key.
> 
> I also think that having a meeting with each rep is necessary if we are gonna find another place.....and keep it cool. Im down to organize whatever is necessary, some feedback on this idea......
> *


Johnny Imma call you later to shoot some ideas around. I have a couple spots in mind that I think would be good.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 4 2007, 01:38 PM~9371907
> *I would nothing more than to support the family businesses, but finding one that would support us and that also has the space to accomodate us is the key.
> 
> I also think that having a meeting with each rep is necessary if we are gonna find another place.....and keep it cool. Im down to organize whatever is necessary, some feedback on this idea......
> *



How about find a centralized location?


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 4 2007, 12:52 PM~9371991
> *How about find a centralized location?
> *


AND WITH A BIG PARKING LOT WITH GOOD EXITS AND ENTRANCES


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Dec 4 2007, 01:38 PM~9371907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

good job jen :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Dec 4 2007, 01:52 PM~9371991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and lots of trees. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Great Idea, BUT hate to be negative. Just like Sonic's, eventually people that don't belong to the clubs will find the spot and will trash it. On Sunday night we where out at the park until almost 6:30 picking up thrash. It took alot just to put the event on and to have to spend an extra hour out in the parking lot picking up everybodys trash wasn't fun. Sad thing about it is that there were trash cans everywhere. We would find cans and trash 2 feet away from a trash can. :uh:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS PHOENIX CHAPTER WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME TO THE TOY DRIVE / PICNIC AND MADE THIS EVENT A HUGE SUCCESS. WE RAISED NEARLY $1000 IN CASH AND TONS & TONS OF TOYS. IT WILL BE A GREAT CHRISTMAS FOR THE CHILDRENS ANGEL FOUNDATION THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT DONATED TOYS AND MONEY. *A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE INTRUDERS.* MY DAUGHTER AND SEVERAL MEMBERS SAID YOU GUYS DONATED A HELLA LOT OF TOYS. FOREMOST WE HAVE TO THANK ALOT OF THE SPONORS THAT DONATED FOOD FOR THE EVENT.
ALBERTSONS @ 303/BELL
ALBERTSONS @ 51ST AVE/CACTUS
BAR-S FOODS
FRITO LAY
RAINBOW BREAD CO.
SHAMROCK FOODS
*ALONG WITH THESE VENDORS, THE REST OF THE MAJESTICS CHAPTERS. AVONDALE, CASA GRANDE, & GLENDALE. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!! *
AGAIN, THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP.
SOCIETY
PHOENIX RIDERZ
SPIRIT
INTRUDERS
DEVIOUS
SLOW LANE
OLD SCHOOL
IMPALAS
TECHINIQUES
UCE
PHOENIX PRIME
UNITY
NEW IMAGE
UNIQUE IMAGE
and a special thanks to *TUCSONS FINEST *for making the drive out to Phoenix to hang out and support the Toy Drive.​


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

IS THIS CAR STILL ROILLING AROUND IN AZ


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Dec 4 2007, 03:40 PM~9372826
> *IS THIS CAR STILL ROILLING AROUND IN AZ
> 
> 
> ...


you still looking for this car? wasn't it like 2 years ago you were asking for it?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2007, 03:42 PM~9372839
> *you still looking for this car? wasn't it like 2 years ago you were asking for it?
> *


YEAH HOMIE IT WAS FOR SALE AT THE TIME I DIDNT HAVE THE CASH BUT I JUST CAME UP ON SOME SO MAYBE I MIGHT GET LUCKY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2007, 03:32 PM~9372758
> *ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS PHOENIX CHAPTER WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME TO THE TOY DRIVE / PICNIC AND MADE THIS EVENT A HUGE SUCCESS. WE RAISED NEARLY $1000 IN CASH AND TONS & TONS OF TOYS. IT WILL BE A GREAT CHRISTMAS FOR THE CHILDRENS ANGEL FOUNDATION THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT DONATED TOYS AND MONEY. A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE INTRUDERS. MY DAUGHTER AND SEVERAL MEMBERS SAID YOU GUYS DONATED A HELLA LOT OF TOYS. FOREMOST WE HAVE TO THANK ALOT OF THE SPONORS THAT DONATED FOOD FOR THE EVENT.
> ALBERTSONS @ 303/BELL
> ALBERTSONS @ 51ST AVE/CACTUS
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 4 2007, 05:25 PM~9373136
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2007, 04:08 PM~9372580
> *Great Idea, BUT hate to be negative. Just like Sonic's, eventually people that don't belong to the clubs will find the spot and will trash it. On Sunday night we where out at the park until almost 6:30 picking up thrash. It took alot just to put the event on and to have to spend an extra hour out in the parking lot picking up everybodys trash wasn't fun. Sad thing about it is that there were trash cans everywhere. We would find cans and trash 2 feet away from a trash can. :uh:
> *


ya that sucks but thats how shit is when you have an event . like when we had picnics we had to pick up every piece of trash before we left man that sucks about sonics .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 4 2007, 02:38 PM~9371907
> *I would nothing more than to support the family businesses, but finding one that would support us and that also has the space to accomodate us is the key.
> 
> I also think that having a meeting with each rep is necessary if we are gonna find another place.....and keep it cool. Im down to organize whatever is necessary, some feedback on this idea......
> *


primo whats up homie man that suck about sonics juanito you had it popp'n but hit me i'll p.m my number i've been makeing call's and i might have a place down south . maybe this time every body will take this spot serious cause its not like we have alot of options carnal tu sabes.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 4 2007, 03:08 PM~9372580
> *Great Idea, BUT hate to be negative. Just like Sonic's, eventually people that don't belong to the clubs will find the spot and will trash it. On Sunday night we where out at the park until almost 6:30 picking up thrash. It took alot just to put the event on and to have to spend an extra hour out in the parking lot picking up everybodys trash wasn't fun. Sad thing about it is that there were trash cans everywhere. We would find cans and trash 2 feet away from a trash can. :uh:
> *



What if we moved the spot every so often, not permanently but just go to one place for a couple of months then go to another for a couple of months and then back to the first spot again. And just let the club reps know where we're cruising and going to be hanging out.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I still got lots of bike parts if anyone is interested.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 4 2007, 05:14 PM~9373500
> *primo whats up homie man that suck about sonics juanito you had it popp'n but hit me i'll p.m my number i've been makeing call's and i might have a place down south . maybe this time every body will take this spot serious cause its not like we have alot of options carnal tu sabes.
> *


Hey primo....Im down to do whatever to get us in somewhere else.....We just gonna need to come together and make sure we can keep it....Thanks for the help brother...


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96+Dec 4 2007, 02:30 AM~9369624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn I remember making these last year... :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 4 2007, 10:13 PM~9377239
> *Damn I remember making these last year...  :biggrin:
> *


WE NEED MORE HOMIE TO SHOW HOW WE DO IT IN AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOME MORE TOYDRIVE PICS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 4 2007, 11:15 PM~9377250
> *WE NEED MORE HOMIE TO SHOW HOW WE DO IT IN AZ
> *



:werd: NEXT TIME I'M IN AZ... I THINK I GOT SOME MORE OF THE HOMIE BIG BEN... I'MA HAVE TO SEARCH MY COMPUTER..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 5 2007, 10:24 AM~9379361
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 5 2007, 11:30 AM~9379844
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 AM~9379891
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 5 2007, 11:47 AM~9379953
> *:0
> *


http://www.break.com/index/box-prank-ownag...st-one-yet.html


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 12:33 PM~9380781
> *http://www.break.com/index/box-prank-ownag...st-one-yet.html
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

awe man that was cold....i woulda beat that dude's ass!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 01:33 PM~9380781
> *http://www.break.com/index/box-prank-ownag...st-one-yet.html
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2007, 06:18 PM~9383128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice one homie...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Chicanos Por La Causa is requesting help from the Lowrider community by displaying their cars at their event this Saturday. This is a benefit for the Angel Del Barrio children. This event is not affiliated with any car club. CPLC is asking for anyone’s help from the Lowrider community. Please let me know if you are able to display your car.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 5 2007, 08:00 PM~9384124
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Herrera is always a good event... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT  


GOOD MORNING AZ... :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 6 2007, 08:34 AM~9387551
> *TTT
> GOOD MORNING AZ... :wave:
> *


Whatupdoe!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what I need to do to register my 1964 Impala, does it need to be inspected??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 6 2007, 08:50 AM~9387633
> *Whatupdoe!
> *



What up homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 5 2007, 01:33 PM~9380781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS A GOOG EVENT, TO BAD I DONT HAVE A CAR TO DISPLAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Dec 4 2007, 12:31 PM~9371476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, THANKS ALOT , "MAJESTICS C.C."


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9375467
> *Hey primo....Im down to do whatever to get us in somewhere else.....We just gonna need to come together and make sure we can keep it....Thanks for the help brother...
> *


you know it cuz !


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

GOT A HOMIE THAT NEEDS TO SELL HIS RIDE.....$6000.OBO..70 IMPALA CUSTOM.......
350 CRATE ENGINE LOW MILES....NEW PIN STRIPE BY CHAVO....CLEAN INTERIOR....MORE INFO CALL...602-418-0025..ASK FOR MARK,HATE TO SEE IT GO.BUT IT'S GOT TO GO


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

Some pics I took at the Majestics picnic...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

tight pics homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Dec 6 2007, 09:41 PM~9393804
> *Some pics I took at the Majestics picnic...
> *


 :0  :0 


:thumbsup: Pictures came out chingon carnal...  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 6 2007, 09:52 PM~9393907
> *:0   :0
> :thumbsup: Pictures came out chingon carnal...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TAUGHT HIM WELL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 6 2007, 09:55 PM~9393938
> *YOU TAUGHT HIM WELL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Here are a few I took from last weekend!*
_

*Our Lineup at the picnic!*









*Hiding nothin!*









*James and Mine!*









*Carlitos Way...oh this one was worth it all!*









*Yvonees Work!*









*T-Top Bird*









*Carlitos Way Grill*


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

NICE PICS FELLAS


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

DAMN NICE ASS PICTURES I GUESS ITS A WAR ON WHO TAKES THE BADDEST PICTURES IN AZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 6 2007, 09:24 AM~9387830
> *Can anyone tell me what I need to do to register my 1964 Impala, does it need to be inspected??
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 7 2007, 05:56 AM~9395464
> *DAMN NICE ASS PICTURES I GUESS ITS A WAR ON  WHO TAKES THE BADDEST PICTURES IN AZ
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 7 2007, 07:27 AM~9395699
> *
> *



:wave: Qvo Chano... How's it going getting cars for that Herrera thing? My homie Jose Cortez hit me up yesterday and said they need help badly...


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 7 2007, 07:27 AM~9395699
> *
> *



Nice avatar by the way homie...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wut up Arizona nice pic everyone tigh tigh


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 7 2007, 09:27 AM~9396418
> *Wut up Arizona nice pic everyone tigh tigh
> *


:wave: Qvo Gato?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 7 2007, 10:01 AM~9396685
> *:wave: Qvo Gato?
> *


Wut up Ruben aqui nomas working komo siempre


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Dec 7 2007, 10:07 AM~9396733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 7 2007, 03:33 PM~9398982
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

does anybody have a hook up with ps3 or wii's i need one of each


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 7 2007, 09:06 AM~9396279
> *Nice avatar by the way homie...
> *


thanks! my homie Knightstalker hooked it up! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 7 2007, 08:00 AM~9395845
> *:wave: Qvo Chano... How's it going getting cars for that Herrera thing? My homie Jose Cortez hit me up yesterday and said they need help badly...
> *


not to good ! :nosad: on a last minute thing, i told jose i would try do my best :nosad:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 7 2007, 03:33 PM~9398982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up mondo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Dec 7 2007, 08:14 PM~9400986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know.. I've tried too.. but it's too short notice... :nosad:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

I would like to inform everyone that the toy drive that was scheduled for this weekend in Superior,Az has been reschduled. It will be held Dec.15th in Superior,az!!! Thank you Superior Entertainment!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Dec 8 2007, 01:05 AM~9402574
> *I would like to inform everyone that the toy drive that was scheduled for this weekend in Superior,Az has been reschduled.  It will be held Dec.15th in Superior,az!!!  Thank you Superior Entertainment!
> *


*I would like to inform everyone that the toy drive that was scheduled for this weekend in Superior,Az has been reschduled. It will be held Dec.15th in Superior,az!!! Thank you Superior Entertainment*

there you go homie


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2007, 01:07 AM~9402782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2007, 01:16 AM~9402808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 8 2007, 02:17 AM~9402811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats funny shit huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2007, 01:18 AM~9402815
> *thats funny shit huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LITTLE SUPERSTAR MY KIDS WATCH THAT ALL DAY ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

THIS IS HILARIOUS THIS SHOULD HAVE IT'S OWN TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 8 2007, 02:25 AM~9402832
> *THIS IS HILARIOUS THIS SHOULD HAVE IT'S OWN TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

One day sale at Street Life....lots of chrome parts, trim, bumpers etc for Cadillacs, Lincolns, G-bodys, Impala's....lots of good stuff, great prices!! 12 to 5!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 today??????????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 8 2007, 10:59 AM~9403954
> *One day sale at Street Life....lots of chrome parts, trim, bumpers etc for Cadillacs, Lincolns, G-bodys, Impala's....lots of good stuff, great prices!! 12 to 5!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 8 2007, 11:01 AM~9403962
> *:0 today??????????
> *


Yes today!! 


Wont be able to answer PM's til tonight, so call or stop by the shop. 602-242-3811 or 877-242-3838


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 8 2007, 09:59 AM~9403954
> *One day sale at Street Life....lots of chrome parts, trim, bumpers etc for Cadillacs, Lincolns, G-bodys, Impala's....lots of good stuff, great prices!! 12 to 5!!!
> *


Anything for me? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2007, 01:24 AM~9402831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OK I'm ready to stop by the Alaskan Bush Company!

 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 8 2007, 10:59 AM~9403954
> *One day sale at Street Life....lots of chrome parts, trim, bumpers etc for Cadillacs, Lincolns, G-bodys, Impala's....lots of good stuff, great prices!! 12 to 5!!!
> *


u got lay away? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

A banshee I just painted


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Damned, was everyone "awake" last night???!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 8 2007, 12:51 PM~9404771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NCE WORK D!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ( ARIZONA) COMMING FOR 2008..........*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 8 2007, 06:51 PM~9406111
> *NCE WORK D!
> *



X2


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks everyone for the comments on the banshee :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 9 2007, 03:10 PM~9411354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone need some mural work done, hit me up, I need to get started on saving for my frame wrap for the lincoln.

Oh also if anyone knows where there is a wrecked 07 mustang with a good dash let me know.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 9 2007, 08:14 PM~9413757
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 9 2007, 05:04 AM~9408601
> *G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ( ARIZONA) COMMING FOR 2008..........
> *


*TTMFT..............GT*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning AZ... :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody lookin for a 65 Impala??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 10 2007, 12:30 PM~9418239
> *Anybody lookin for a 65 Impala??
> *


is it in good shape?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 9 2007, 09:14 PM~9413757
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you had me all interested and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 9 2007, 04:10 PM~9411354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 10 2007, 12:54 PM~9418370
> *is it in good shape?
> *


Yep. If I had the extra $$, I'd buy it.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 10 2007, 12:30 PM~9418239
> *Anybody lookin for a 65 Impala??
> *


Pics? How much?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeXxoahwhLY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 10 2007, 04:57 PM~9420607
> *:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeXxoahwhLY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ, It's COLD!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZSIDER'Z :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 11 2007, 06:54 AM~9424486
> *Good Morning AZ, It's COLD!!
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 11 2007, 07:05 AM~9424509
> *GOOD MORNING AZSIDER'Z  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Q-VO?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GOT 20'S SPOKE RIM'S FOR SALE NO TIRE 'S FOR $375 IF ANYBODY IS INTRESTED GIVE ME A CALL AT 602 754-2641 THANKS. THERE NOT CURBED THERE IN GOOD SHAPE. KNOCKOFFS AND ADAPTERS INCLUDED.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Dec 11 2007, 08:35 AM~9424861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 11 2007, 03:50 PM~9428385
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup Johnny!!
SUp Cornfed!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 11 2007, 06:04 PM~9429594
> *Sup Johnny!!
> SUp Cornfed!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Dec 9 2007, 05:04 AM~9408601
> *G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ( ARIZONA) COMMING FOR 2008..........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 11 2007, 06:04 PM~9429594
> *Sup Johnny!!
> SUp Cornfed!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

what up johny


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHATS UP ISMAEL? HOW YOU BEEN? HOWS MY LAC DOIN'? :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

what up az


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 11 2007, 05:04 PM~9429594
> *Sup Johnny!!
> SUp Cornfed!
> *


hehehehehehe you said "CornFed"........ :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Dec 11 2007, 07:00 PM~9430814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'sup!!!


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 11 2007, 02:58 AM~9424217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hope to See Everyone there!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COMMING TO THE 602 AZILLA THE ARIZONA CHAPTER FOR 2008..*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hno:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

THIS SATURDAY DEC. 15TH
*Due To Weather Conditions, this Toy Drive was re-scheduled for this Sat. Dec. 15th*








​


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 12 2007, 07:32 AM~9433590
> *hno:
> *



Happy Birthday homie...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 12 2007, 11:10 AM~9434969
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 11 2007, 10:10 PM~9431890
> *hehehehehehe you said "CornFed"........ :roflmao:
> Whats cracking! :biggrin:
> 'sup!!!
> *


No shit I thought it was you at first :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Then I thought he was talking to himself when I checked to make sure who it was :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2007, 10:25 AM~9434624
> *Happy Birthday homie...
> *


x2 fool :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 12 2007, 12:46 PM~9435843
> *No shit I thought it was you at first :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Then I thought he was talking to himself when I checked to make sure who it was :loco:  :loco:  :loco: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2007, 12:56 PM~9435988
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 12 2007, 02:48 PM~9436944
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



So did you decide if you're going to Long Beach? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2007, 05:31 PM~9438245
> *So did you decide if you're going to Long Beach? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ask me again after x-mas


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2007, 10:25 AM~9434624
> *Happy Birthday homie...
> *



ah someone noticed!

Thanks to you and Tru!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Dec 10 2007, 05:57 PM~9420607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 12 2007, 09:08 AM~9434058
> *THIS SATURDAY DEC. 15TH
> Due To Weather Conditions, this Toy Drive was re-scheduled for this Sat. Dec. 15th
> 
> ...


Hope everyone can come out!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 11 2007, 02:58 AM~9424217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Dec 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9438494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're welcome homie... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yeYCOtWdEhA
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 13 2007, 12:01 PM~9444771
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=yeYCOtWdEhA
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: RAG LINCOLN


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 12 2007, 09:08 AM~9434058
> *THIS SATURDAY DEC. 15TH
> Due To Weather Conditions, this Toy Drive was re-scheduled for this Sat. Dec. 15th
> 
> ...


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 12 2007, 09:08 AM~9434058
> *THIS SATURDAY DEC. 15TH
> Due To Weather Conditions, this Toy Drive was re-scheduled for this Sat. Dec. 15th
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 14 2007, 06:25 AM~9451531
> *
> *


good morning!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 14 2007, 08:41 AM~9452124
> *good morning!!
> *



Sup Ryan... :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 13 2007, 12:01 PM~9444771
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=yeYCOtWdEhA
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH BOY GETTIN HYPHY :rofl:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackin ariza???????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2007, 11:26 PM~9457465
> *whats crackin ariza???????
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2007, 11:26 PM~9457465
> *whats crackin ariza???????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

que pedo compiita


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Dec 15 2007, 03:10 PM~9460405
> *que pedo compiita
> *


que paso guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9459249
> *Whatupdoe!!
> *


Where were you? An event on our side of town and no show?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9462505
> *Where were you? An event on our side of town and no show?
> *


arggggh I had to work 11 hours today, and got 2 hours of sleep last night from hanging out at da club as usual lol. 
Wish I could have made it. I thought it was Sunday for some reason


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Check out Arizona's only Online Lowride Magazine











Big Ent. Magazine





































Please take a minute and stop by and check it out! Sign our guestbook. Add yourself to our friends list

Big Ent. Magazine - Arizona's Only Online Lowride Magazine


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are a couple of shows coming up in Jan & Feb. We hope to see everyone from AZ make down and support these 2 Car Clubs!








































Big Ent. Magazine - Arizona's Only Online Lowride Magazine


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I need some low lows for a Quinceanera on January 05, 2008. Anyone able to help? Car Clubs or individual, please PM Me. Pick up is off of 59th and south of the the I-10 then to Our Lady of Fatima (17th ave and Van Buren) then to 39th ave and Grand.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 16 2007, 12:29 PM~9464789
> *I need some low lows for a Quinceanera on January 05, 2008. Anyone able to help? Car Clubs or individual, please PM Me. Pick up is off of 59th and south of the the I-10 then to Our Lady of Fatima (17th ave and Van Buren) then to 39th ave and Grand.
> *


We got that taken care of.....    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Buenos Dias AZ siders...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ raza


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 16 2007, 12:29 PM~9464789
> *I need some low lows for a Quinceanera on January 05, 2008. Anyone able to help? Car Clubs or individual, please PM Me. Pick up is off of 59th and south of the the I-10 then to Our Lady of Fatima (17th ave and Van Buren) then to 39th ave and Grand.
> *


I be there bro


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 17 2007, 09:05 AM~9469003
> *:cheesy:
> *


whatup dawg!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

what happend to you on saturday?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 17 2007, 12:17 PM~9470051
> *what happend to you on saturday?
> *


I had to work, you talking about the UCE show?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 17 2007, 12:34 PM~9470148
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ae fool where were you at?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 17 2007, 12:38 PM~9470167
> *ae fool where were you at?
> *


I got there later in the day :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 17 2007, 01:23 PM~9470433
> *I got there later in the day :biggrin:
> *


Where u been hiding at fool??


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Anybody hear about what went down at that Latin Kings of Hip Hop Show Saturday at Celebrity Theatre? Heard there was two peeps shot down and a bunch of fights and craziness??? Anyone know what really went down? :dunno:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

who's ready to go out in the desert to shoot!!??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 05:39 PM~9471696
> *who's ready to go out in the desert to shoot!!??
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 03:16 PM~9470975
> *Where u been hiding at fool??
> *


HOME :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 05:39 PM~9471696
> *who's ready to go out in the desert to shoot!!??
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :yes: I need to vent some steam!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 16 2007, 11:11 PM~9467632
> *We got that taken care of.....       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks to all who responded, I really appreciate it.


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 05:39 PM~9471696
> *who's ready to go out in the desert to shoot!!??
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AR IS NICE, GOT THE EXACT SAME ONE BUT I'D RATHER SHOOT THIS


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:machinegun: :burn:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.R.A._@Dec 17 2007, 09:48 PM~9473859
> *THAT AR IS NICE, GOT THE EXACT SAME ONE BUT I'D RATHER SHOOT THIS
> 
> 
> ...


I see you got the g-unit edition.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.R.A._@Dec 17 2007, 09:48 PM~9473859
> *THAT AR IS NICE, GOT THE EXACT SAME ONE BUT I'D RATHER SHOOT THIS
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH TO FLASHY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anybody got a hookup on where I can get some 4x6 color glossy flyers made???


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 11:58 PM~9474867
> *I see you got the g-unit edition.......lol :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: THEY PROBALY GOT BETTER THAN JUST A "50" :biggrin:


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2007, 12:01 AM~9474888
> *HAHAHAHAH TO FLASHY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FLASHY :biggrin: YOU GOT LIKE 26'S THAT MATCH YOUR TRUCK, IS THAT THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 05:39 PM~9471696
> *who's ready to go out in the desert to shoot!!??
> 
> 
> ...


Im ready call me brother...Saturday sounds good to me!!!!

Ill bring mine!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 18 2007, 02:29 AM~9475333
> *Im ready call me brother...Saturday sounds good to me!!!!
> 
> Ill bring mine!!
> ...


ae johnny i wanna go too :cheesy


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 18 2007, 08:44 AM~9475943
> *ae johnny i wanna go too :cheesy
> 
> 
> ...


I would roll that bitch


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE KINGS OF LATIN HIP HOP CONCERT, I GOT FUCKING SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

did you really get shot homie?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYPNOTIC87_@Dec 18 2007, 10:00 AM~9476346
> *I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE KINGS OF LATIN HIP HOP CONCERT, I GOT FUCKING SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what happened


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

did you get a chance to check on that web site!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

SURE DID I GOT SHOT IN LEG WALKING TO MY TRUCK, WHAT WEB SITE?


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

I WAS TOLD IN THE E.R. THAT 4 PEOPLE HAD BEEN SHOT, AND ONE WAS BAD, WE WHERE HAVING A HELA GOOD TIME UNTIL SOMEONE STARTED PLAYING WITH GUNS!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMMMMM! WHAT SONG WERE THEY PLAYING? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 18 2007, 11:38 AM~9476889
> *DAMMMMM! WHAT SONG WERE THEY PLAYING? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

WHAT UP SUCKAS!

.............. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 18 2007, 11:38 AM~9476889
> *DAMMMMM! WHAT SONG WERE THEY PLAYING? :dunno:
> *


Bang Bang.......I shotcha down by Young Buck :dunno: 














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2007, 01:11 PM~9477464
> *Bang Bang.......I shotcha down by Young Buck :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS EITHER LEAN LIKE A CHOLO OR IT ANIT LIKE THEM SUMMER NIGHTS,OR MAYBE IM WRONG :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2007, 12:13 AM~9474946
> *anybody got a hookup on where I can get some 4x6 color glossy flyers made???
> *


Autoswag
They are on Dysart south of Van Buren on the east side of the street over by USA MOTORSPORTS. Seemed pretty reasonable.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 18 2007, 02:29 AM~9475333
> *Im ready call me brother...Saturday sounds good to me!!!!
> 
> Ill bring mine!!
> ...


I wanna go too! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 18 2007, 02:29 AM~9475333
> *Im ready call me brother...Saturday sounds good to me!!!!
> 
> Ill bring mine!!
> ...


Do you need me to give another shooting lesson Johnny????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 18 2007, 07:02 PM~9479926
> *Do you need me to give another shooting lesson Johnny????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How you giving lessons Fred, You cant see straight and your hands shake. I know I went with you before................................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












J/K we should go again.........................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 18 2007, 09:32 PM~9481067
> *How you giving lessons Fred, You cant see straight and your hands shake. I know I went with you before................................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K we should go again.........................
> *














Hell yeah, that was a fun day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 02:11 AM~9482665
> *just wanted to let you guys and gals know....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Where is a good place to pick up an AK-47 or 74? Went to a couple pawn shops, but seemed like they wanted more than what they sell for brand new :uh: I know back home, the sporting goods store sold em for like $250-300


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2007, 12:13 AM~9474946
> *anybody got a hookup on where I can get some 4x6 color glossy flyers made???
> *



FLYERSDIRECT (SCOTTSDALE)
480.994.3380

OFF OF SCOTTSDALE RD JUST NORTH OF MCDOWELL ON WEST SIDE


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 18 2007, 09:36 PM~9481100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah will plan it , but I got to let my elbow heal. tore, streached or did something to the ligements and it hurts bad. going on 3 weeks hard to move it. so till then practice your aim..............


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 19 2007, 05:49 AM~9482851
> *:thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 06:38 AM~9482936
> *Where is a good place to pick up an AK-47 or 74? Went to a couple pawn shops, but seemed like they wanted more than what they sell for brand new :uh: I know back home, the sporting goods store sold em for like $250-300
> *


Your best bet is to wait until one of the big gun shows at the fair grounds, they have them every other month or so.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 19 2007, 08:18 AM~9483290
> *Yeah will plan it , but I got to let my elbow heal. tore, streached or did something to the ligements and it hurts bad. going on 3 weeks hard to move it. so till then practice your aim..............
> *


What were you doing, late night marathon porn session????? :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 19 2007, 01:14 PM~9485022
> *What were you doing, late night marathon porn session????? :biggrin:
> *


Were you peeking through the window...................... :angry:
besides its my left arm not my right, I gaurd my right with the up most care :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 19 2007, 01:12 PM~9485014
> *Your best bet is to wait until one of the big gun shows at the fair grounds, they have them every other month or so.
> *


   cool



On another note, where's the best place to get some resonably priced Kegs on the West side??


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 19 2007, 01:12 PM~9485014
> *Your best bet is to wait until one of the big gun shows at the fair grounds, they have them every other month or so.
> *


X2 

The fair show is off the hook first time I went I could not believe how big it was & how much stuff they had thats what I love about AZ you can buy damn near anything & on the spot, Go early cuz it get crowded quick


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 02:06 PM~9485371
> *   cool
> On another note, where's the best place to get some resonably priced Kegs on the West side??
> *


Sams Club on 83rd. I've gotten them before, but not sure if they still carry them. Last year for my daughters quincenera I was shoping around and the cheapest I found was a drive thru liquor store on Glendale and like 50th Ave right next to the Taco Bell.


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 19 2007, 06:26 PM~9487477
> *Sams Club on 83rd. I've gotten them before, but not sure if they still carry them. Last year for my daughters quincenera I was shoping around and the cheapest I found was a drive thru liquor store on Glendale and like 50th Ave right next to the Taco Bell.
> *


That was the only Sams Club that carried kegs but they no longer do. There is a liquor store on 83rd and Thomas that isn't too bad either.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Dec 19 2007, 06:26 PM~9487477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fella's :thumbsup: 

Morning KnightStalker!!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 20 2007, 07:47 AM~9491322
> *Thanks Fella's :thumbsup:
> 
> Morning KnightStalker!!
> *



:wave: Sup homie? You plannin a big party? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 20 2007, 10:23 AM~9492181
> *:wave: Sup homie? You plannin a big party?  :biggrin:
> *


Friday before Superbowel at my house! Will be off the chain ALL are invited!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

big party? :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 20 2007, 10:56 AM~9492415
> *Friday before Superbowel at my house! Will be off the chain ALL are invited!
> *


Me 2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 20 2007, 10:56 AM~9492415
> *Friday before Superbowel at my house! Will be off the chain ALL are invited!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 20 2007, 10:56 AM~9492415
> *Friday before Superbowel at my house! Will be off the chain ALL are invited!
> *



oh oh, hope it's not a big bowel movement!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2007, 03:12 PM~9494453
> *oh oh, hope it's not a big bowel movement!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 21 2007, 09:00 AM~9500515
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ'rs!!!!! I'm off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'till next year suckas!!!!!!!!!!


Now on to Firebirds for a big juicy steak and then bowling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Merry *CHRIST*mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 21 2007, 10:48 AM~9501162
> *What's up AZ'rs!!!!!  I'm off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'till next year suckas!!!!!!!!!!
> Now on to Firebirds for a big juicy steak and then bowling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Merry CHRISTmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Have a good one homie... merry christmas and happy new year... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 21 2007, 10:48 AM~9501162
> *What's up AZ'rs!!!!!  I'm off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'till next year suckas!!!!!!!!!!
> Now on to Firebirds for a big juicy steak and then bowling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Merry CHRISTmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


where is that?? :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hydraulic Motor sale TODAY Only </span>


HD motors with ball bearing end cap <span style=\'color:red\'>$100.00

CALL 623-435-0222

Only today and only whatz in stock


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 21 2007, 12:10 PM~9501773
> *Hydraulic Motor sale TODAY Only </span>
> HD motors with ball bearing end cap <span style=\'color:red\'>$100.00
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that seems kinda pricey what do they go for regulary?? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 21 2007, 10:48 AM~9501162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of the one by Arrowhead.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 21 2007, 01:40 PM~9502333
> *MMMM....Firebirds!!!  Sounds good.  My boss gave me a big ass bottle of Grey Goose.  Can't wait to crack this sucker open. :biggrin:
> I know of the one by Arrowhead.
> *


Come' on over and lemme show you how to turn that grey goose into apple martinis'! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up AZ!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 21 2007, 02:16 PM~9502555
> *Come' on over and lemme show you how to turn that grey goose into apple martinis'! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Make it Carmel Apple and you got a deal.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 21 2007, 02:28 PM~9502658
> *:biggrin:  Make it Carmel Apple and you got a deal.
> *


 :scrutinize: hmmmm.........I've never heard of a carmel appletini


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 21 2007, 12:18 PM~9501816
> *:0 damn that seems kinda pricey what do they go for regulary?? :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I have been selling alot of them for....But I would like to sell more, So whats a good price...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

One pump mocked up just to show the annodized parts I got at Street Life


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 01:22 PM~9514887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Looks badass homie... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 23 2007, 09:13 PM~9517810
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


i wanta see more of ur avitar


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

its one of b-tchs tat


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 23 2007, 09:21 PM~9517845
> *its one of b-tchs tat
> *


I KNW I WANTA SEE THE BIGGER VERSION


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 24 2007, 12:57 AM~9518990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 24 2007, 12:57 AM~9518990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas to you and yours big homie... :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## 87lsmonte (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 12:22 PM~9514887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's a setup like that run?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hit up Street life and talk to Todd


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 24 2007, 09:42 AM~9520392
> *Merry Christmas everybody!
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:nicoderm: :wave: 

HO! HO! HO! AZ!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 24 2007, 04:10 PM~9522917
> *Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

...............................FROM.........................








HOPE EVERY BODY HAS A GOOD X-MAS


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 24 2007, 09:42 AM~9520392
> *Merry Christmas everybody!
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Twas the night before Christmas 
when all through the hood
I was drinking some cheve's
and feeling real good
The kids were chingando 
"Can we open our gifts?"
ANgel wanted a bike
I was hoping for lifts 
Then all of a sudden 
we heard a loud ruido
Perhaps it's Manuel 
ha estado torcido
Brincamos del asiento 
to go check the carro
no encontramos a nadien
era un poco raro
when we went back
inside of the chante
we found gifts for us all 
para el chiquito, un guante
parts for the bike 
and a dress for mama
an xbox for Julio
and for lil Sal, a camera
I searched like a loco
through all of the gifts
chinga tu madre
I didnt find my lifts 
sali para afuera 
para tirarle el dedo
and then there he was 
ese cabron guerro
but what caught my attention
was his firme ass sled
a 65 Impala droptop
painted candy red
he said Orale holmes
nos vemos al rato
and as for your switches
no te enojes vato
he pointed at my car
and said "there you see?"
there was my trey
posing a three
i sat there staring
hay que contento
and thats when I felt it
a big wave of viento
I turned to see
and I saw that fool hit his switches
se puso los locs
and said "later bitches"

Feliz Navidad from the Sophisticated Few!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 25 2007, 07:56 AM~9526698
> *Twas the night before Christmas
> when all through the hood
> I was drinking some cheve's
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 25 2007, 08:31 AM~9526766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE...
> *


Merry Chistmas big dawg!! See you next week


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 25 2007, 07:56 AM~9526698
> *Twas the night before Christmas
> when all through the hood
> I was drinking some cheve's
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 25 2007, 10:25 AM~9527206
> *Merry Chistmas big dawg!! See you next week
> *


:yes: :werd: Can't wait... New Years should be fun... 



Merry Christmas Ryan... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ SIDER'Z :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Two down. Two to go. I got my Christmas present today!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 25 2007, 04:49 PM~9529439
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ SIDER'Z  :biggrin:
> *



Merry christmas Chano.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 25 2007, 07:10 PM~9530313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Two down.  Two to go.  I got my Christmas present today!
> 
> 
> ...


I NO ME TOO I GOT MY X-MAS PRESENT TODAY ALSO WERE R ALL THE SUNS FANS AT NOW :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Maybe putting out traffic barricades or collecting home depot carts with those orange jerseys! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Dec 25 2007, 09:40 PM~9531366
> *WERE R ALL THE SUNS FANS AT NOW
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:worship: SUNS


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 25 2007, 07:10 PM~9530313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Two down.  Two to go.  I got my Christmas present today!
> 
> 
> ...


no mamen :biggrin: go back to lA :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

i thought kobe was in the WNBA????????


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

go suns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t_durden+Dec 25 2007, 07:10 PM~9530313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it comes down to once a year is all you got to look forward to??!!!!
that's cool, we'll take that any time :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 26 2007, 03:43 PM~9535859
> *So it comes down to once a year is all  you got to look forward to??!!!!
> that's cool, we'll take that any time :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 26 2007, 12:54 AM~9532842
> *Maybe putting out traffic barricades or collecting home depot carts with those orange jerseys! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: IT LOOKS LIKE THE LAKERS R BACK KICKING THAT AZ ASS :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: THE SUNS GOT YOU GUYS ALL PUMPED UP THE LAST TWO YEARS BUT WERE BACK LIKE ALWAYS.......ON TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Dec 26 2007, 06:45 PM~9537279
> *HAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT LOOKS LIKE THE LAKERS R BACK KICKING THAT AZ ASS :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THE SUNS GOT YOU GUYS ALL PUMPED UP THE LAST TWO YEARS BUT WERE BACK LIKE ALWAYS.......ON TOP!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 26 2007, 08:01 PM~9537872
> *:nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: and you no this :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Man some of these Suns fans must be flipping flavors. I got alot of compliments today at the mall with my Lakers Jersey. It's ok they can come to the dark side. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

I THOUGHT THIS TOPIC SAID AZ SIDE? :worship: GO SUNS :worship: 
LAKERS MAKE ME SICK :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:!!!!!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 26 2007, 10:00 PM~9538833
> *Man some of these Suns fans must be flipping flavors.  I got alot of compliments today at the mall with my Lakers Jersey.  It's ok they can come to the dark side. :biggrin:
> *


PLUS WE TOOK BACK THE STAPLE CENTER EAST :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: FORMALLY KNOWN AS THE U.S. AIRWAYS CENTER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Bout that time of the year to start looking for a new crib. HOA can kiss my ass! 
Anybody know of any lowrider friendly cribs for rent (meaning with a garage....lol) for under a grand?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up AZtlan!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 27 2007, 03:06 PM~9543528
> *Bout that time of the year to start looking for a new crib. HOA can kiss my ass!
> Anybody know of any lowrider friendly cribs for rent (meaning with a garage....lol) for under a grand?
> *


under a grand? Wit a garage :0 Good luck wit that Ive been looking myself 4 a while only thing Ive come across like that was DEEP off in the hood


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES IS HERE IN AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HYPNOTIC87_@Dec 27 2007, 11:37 AM~9542035
> *I THOUGHT THIS TOPIC SAID AZ SIDE?   :worship:  GO SUNS  :worship:
> LAKERS MAKE ME SICK  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:!!!!!!!
> *


Sorry bro just having some fun. I know Suns fans get their feelings hurt easily. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 27 2007, 09:04 PM~9546421
> *Sorry bro just having some fun.  I know Suns fans get their feelings hurt easily. :biggrin:
> *


OH YOU NO THEY DO!! THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THIS STATE HAS ONLY WON ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP OUT OF THERE PRO FRANCHISE.... THERE IS REALLY NOTHING TO CHEER ABOUT:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 27 2007, 04:42 PM~9544426
> *under a grand? Wit a garage :0  Good luck wit that Ive been looking myself 4 a while only thing Ive come across like that was DEEP off in the hood
> *


shit that's what I pay now, for a 4 bdrm 2 full bath w/ a garage. I'm just tired of driving 35 minutes to work, but if i don't find anything I'll just stay where I'm at


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:worship: ITS FRIDAY


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES AZ IS REPPIN AZ


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Can anybody recommend a good place to live and raise a family in AZ with low crime, near a lake, and not overly big?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

goodyear with goodtimes familia :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Was thinking about Page, Prescott, Havasu City, or Peoria

Anybody here been to all of those places?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 09:07 AM~9550145
> *Can anybody recommend a good place to live and raise a family in AZ with low crime, near a lake, and not overly big?
> *


 MESAAA! Right there by Riverview Park, there's a lake there :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 28 2007, 12:02 PM~9550410
> *MESAAA! Right there by Riverview Park, there's a lake there :biggrin:
> *


Nah....


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AVONDALE IS VERY NICE


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

IM LOOKING 4 520S SPORTWAYS


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 11:09 AM~9550472
> *Nah....
> *


you just gotta throw a dart at a map homie. Rent for 6 months or a year, till you can explore what area you want to be in. that's what I did, and now I think I'm gonna move to scottsdale :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az+Dec 28 2007, 12:46 PM~9550708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't want to be moving a bunch of times. Wherever I land in AZ is hopefully where I'll retire that's why I'm looking for a BUNCH of feedback. I know before I do move, I'll vacation out there for two weeks and stay in the top 3 places we narrow down.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az+Dec 28 2007, 12:46 PM~9550708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't want to be moving a bunch of times. Wherever I land in AZ is hopefully where I'll retire that's why I'm looking for a BUNCH of feedback. I know before I do move, I'll vacation out there for two weeks and stay in the top 3 places we narrow down.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

IM A CALI NATIVE I MOVED 7 YRS AGO HERE I LUV IT GOOD LIVING :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 12:31 PM~9551004
> *Avondale is actually on my list......do you have any details about it?
> Nah, I don't want to be moving a bunch of times. Wherever I land in AZ is hopefully where I'll retire that's why I'm looking for a BUNCH of feedback. I know before I do move, I'll vacation out there for two weeks and stay in the top 3 places we narrow down.
> *


lol.....okaaaaaayyyyy.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 28 2007, 01:45 PM~9551093
> *lol.....okaaaaaayyyyy.
> *


:dunno:

I relocated from Cali to where I am now and had never stayed here before I moved. Been here 12 years now....same house, same city...etc.

I'm pretty simple minded and know exactly what I'm looking for, just need to find it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 01:08 PM~9551225
> *:dunno:
> 
> I relocated from Cali to where I am now and had never stayed here before I moved. Been here 12 years now....same house, same city...etc.
> ...


The Litchfield Park area is nice. Right by Avondale, good schools, Lake Pleasant not too far away, close to White Tank Mtns & Estrella Park. In Buckeye there is a new development called Verado....really nice area, check it out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Dec 28 2007, 02:12 PM~9551259
> *The Litchfield Park area is nice.  Right by Avondale, good schools, Lake Pleasant not too far away, close to White Tank Mtns & Estrella Park.  In Buckeye there is a new development called Verado....really nice area, check it out.
> *


Thanks, I'll do that....

Have you ever been to Page or any place I mentioned?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 10:57 AM~9550374
> *Was thinking about Page, Prescott, Havasu City, or Peoria
> 
> Anybody here been to all of those places?
> *


The first three are the middle of nowhere, nothing going on type of places that's atleast two hours from PHX. Peoria is a 'burb of Phoenix, decent place if your in the right area but that's how pretty much all of the areas like.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 28 2007, 02:42 PM~9551490
> *The first three are the middle of nowhere, nothing going on type of places that's atleast two hours from PHX. Peoria is a 'burb of Phoenix, decent place if your in the right area but that's how pretty much all of the areas like.
> *


I'm more focused on a NICE lake, decent housing, and the cost of living. Size really isn't that much of a factor but I'd like there to be some resources.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 01:48 PM~9551534
> *I'm more focused on a NICE lake, decent housing, and the cost of living. Size really isn't that much of a factor but I'd like there to be some resources.
> *


If your talking resorces for lowriders then Phoenix or Tucson are about it. And the lakes here aren't like most lakes in other parts of the country, mostly man made. And your best bet to find lakes is to get on googlemaps or some thing like that and look around.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 28 2007, 02:11 PM~9551707
> *If your talking resorces for lowriders then Phoenix or Tucson are about it. And the lakes here aren't like most lakes in other parts of the country, mostly man made. And your best bet to find lakes is to get on googlemaps or some thing like that and look around.
> *


You're quite the tour guide! :biggrin: 

Went to Payson a while back. Smaller town,really green, nice scenary, kinda of a hick town, but I really liked it. Prescott is the about the same. Smaller town, but growing big. Beautiful scenary. Colder in Winter and cooler than here in the summer.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Laveen or buckeye would be great for you! :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody besides me, taking the rest of the year off?? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'M SO GOTDAMN BORED AT WORK!!!


...................got the next 5 days off however, so now I can be bored at home, may even work on my hooptie hno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 28 2007, 02:26 PM~9551846
> *I'M SO GOTDAMN BORED AT WORK!!!
> ...................got the next 5 days off however, so now I can be bored at home, may even work on my hooptie hno:
> *


I'm leavin in an hour and cant stand this shit anymore. I'm doing a crossword puzzle, messin around on LIL, and makin a list of things to remember to do before I leave for L.A. in the morning. :banghead:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I got me a shitload of copper cable again from work, so I'm headed to the recycle place after to work for some xtra L.A. money!!! Damn you gotta love corporate waste!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

signed up as a volunteer at the superbowel through my job! get to see the game for free!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 27 2007, 10:22 PM~9547499
> *shit that's what I pay now, for a 4 bdrm 2 full bath w/ a garage. I'm just tired of driving 35 minutes to work, but if i don't find anything I'll just stay where I'm at
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice house but I was talking about a place wit NO HOA fees I got way too many toys, i like to paint stuff, and work on my cars from time 2 time. I just cant see spending all that money & still have someone trying to flex rules on me I would just stay in my apparment B-4 I did that.....But even in the apt. I still work on my bike just fold the mirrors in and ride right in the living room.... :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 28 2007, 10:07 AM~9550145
> *Can anybody recommend a good place to live and raise a family in AZ with low crime, near a lake, and not overly big?
> *


All of the lakes in the metro phoenix area are man made. You can try the Gilbert or Queen Creek area. Power Ranch and Johnson Ranch are pretty nice.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AVONDALE IS NICE :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES AZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 28 2007, 06:34 PM~9553656
> *Thats a nice house but I was talking about a place wit NO HOA fees I got way too many toys, i like to paint stuff, and work on my cars from time 2 time. I just cant see spending all that money & still have someone trying to flex rules on me I would just stay in my apparment B-4 I did that.....But even in the apt. I still work on my bike just fold the mirrors in and ride right in the living room.... :biggrin:
> *


man fuck the HOA........I be up to like 3 in the morning with the compressor going shooting clear coat :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

anybody watching the suns clippers 94 88 suns baby :0 suns win


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYJGXpOV9DA&NR=1


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 29 2007, 12:20 AM~9556392
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYJGXpOV9DA&NR=1
> *


pretty funny only thing is i bet suns go all the way lakers dont :0 suns all they way :thumbsup:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 29 2007, 01:30 AM~9556690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Im looking for a radiator overflow can and windshield washer can for an 82 Coupe DeVille. If any body has them please pm me.


Thanks


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 02:52 AM~9556916
> *:uh:
> *











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 =Suns


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

wack :thumbsdown: pheonix till the end when are lose rep the home town lol


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Dec 29 2007, 11:22 AM~9558024
> *wack :thumbsdown: pheonix till the end when are lose  rep the home town lol
> *



True, at least our team was born here. Not in Minn.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 OOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 29 2007, 03:07 PM~9559274
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!
> *



x2 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 29 2007, 08:55 AM~9557443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON SUN'S FAN'S SHOW YOUR CHAMPIONSHIP BANNERS........OH WAIT YOU GUYS GOT TO WIN ONE FIRST :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deejay (Dec 30, 2007)

Who is down for a cruise next Saturday? Me and a couple homies are doing a quincinera and we want to turn it into a crusie.


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2007, 03:05 PM~9559258
> *True, at least our team was born here. Not in Minn.
> *


Good one. Or maybe not.

Do you know what SUNS stands for?





























See
U
Next
Season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2007, 03:05 PM~9559258
> *True, at least our team was born here. Not in Minn.
> *


Ok here is some Phoenix Suns trivia for you.

Does any one know what Suns stands for? Anyone?





























See
U
Next
Season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone in AZ looking for a 2 door Lincoln your gonna want to jump on this I went & checked it out today its was VERY clean. All OG Gavenchie edition wit the 42" Gold glass moon roof I talked them down to $1600 but I didnt buy it cuz its not what I really want ( im holding out 4 a Impala) but this would be a great lowrider so its worth checking out but you better move fast cuz it wont be there for long  

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/522161491.html


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:worship: GO SUNS!!!!!! :nono: LAKERS :nono:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 29 2007, 08:00 PM~9560919
> *Ok here is some Phoenix Suns trivia for you.
> 
> Does any one know what Suns stands for?  Anyone?
> ...



Come on ese, you from the PHX and rep LA fakers?
It's all good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 29 2007, 08:00 PM~9560919
> *Ok here is some Phoenix Suns trivia for you.
> 
> Does any one know what Suns stands for?  Anyone?
> ...



Fars I know, the SUNS stand for the big PHX. B.P!!!!! Where it all really began


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sneek peeks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Kold BLOODit Kaddy cKUmin soon!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

and thats just the jambs!!!!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES AZ INEED SPORT WAYS


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 30 2007, 06:47 AM~9564223
> *  GOODTIMES AZ INEED SPORT WAYS
> *


I need Lincoln trim!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

NICE COLOR HOMIE I REMEMBER WHEN I BUILT 1977 LINC CALLED BERRYLICIOUS


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP JOHN ILL LOOK OUT


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Whats going on today?


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT UP BIG AZ?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

WUTZ UP AZ


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Dec 28 2007, 09:39 PM~9555032
> *All of the lakes in the metro phoenix area are man made.  You can try the Gilbert or Queen Creek area.  Power Ranch and Johnson Ranch are pretty nice.
> *


I'll check those, thanks!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 30 2007, 06:51 AM~9564228
> *NICE COLOR HOMIE I REMEMBER WHEN I BUILT 1977 LINC CALLED BERRYLICIOUS
> *



What you building now? 83 Coupe??


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM UNITY C.C.*


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Lowrider cruise this Saturday. Meet at QuikTrip on 67th and Buckeye at 1pm. We leave at 1:45. 

Its for a quicinera and we already have the cars for the people participating in the quincinera. We are still make a lowrider cruise just to have fun and enjoy a lowrider cruise AND HIT SWITCHES. :  :biggrin: 

Pick up is off of 59th and Lathem then to 17th and Van Burean (Our Lady of Fatima) Then to 39th and Grand.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEARS FUCKERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEARS FUCKERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 31 2007, 09:08 PM~9577470
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS FUCKERS!! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY MUTHA FUCKIN NEW YEARS TO ALL MY BIG "I" FAM BAM,WE IN VEGAS RIDIN DA YELLOW BUS. :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY AZ SIDERS.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy new year Arizona hope everyone have a great year


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hope to see you guys this weekend!!!!!!!!

Unique Image CarShow Flyer - As seen on myspace!


















[/quote]


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> Hope to see you guys this weekend!!!!!!!!
> 
> Unique Image CarShow Flyer - As seen on myspace!


[/quote] :biggrin: INTRUDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up AZ,

Anyone looking to buy an 83 fleetwood coupe.. Hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

pics and how much?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*WHAT UP AZ! ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING A '84 COUPE DEVILLE??? $3500 OBO... PLEASE EMAIL OR PM ME IF INTERESTED!!!*


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jan 3 2008, 05:49 AM~9595245
> *WHAT UP AZ!  ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING A '84 COUPE DEVILLE???  $3500 OBO... PLEASE EMAIL OR PM ME IF INTERESTED!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

does the ac work?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

How about the engine is it a good daily driver??


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE CADDY


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> Lowrider cruise this Saturday. Meet at QuikTrip on 67th and Buckeye at 1pm. We leave at 1:45.
> 
> Its for a quicinera and we already have the cars for the people participating in the quincinera. We are still make a lowrider cruise just to have fun and enjoy a lowrider cruise AND HIT SWITCHES. :  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 3 2008, 12:08 PM~9596609
> *does the ac work?
> *


A/C DON'T NOT WORKING. NEEDS TO BE CHARGED.


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 3 2008, 05:04 PM~9598972
> *How about the engine is it a good daily driver??
> *



CAR IS A GOOD DAILY DRIVER! I JUST CRUISE IT ON WEEKENDS. HAS CURRENT TAGS TIL MAY OF THIS YEAR. A/C NEEDS TO BE CHARGED!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: My parents are in to visit for the weekend!


----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> > Lowrider cruise this Saturday. Meet at QuikTrip on 67th and Buckeye at 1pm. We leave at 1:45.
> >
> > Its for a quicinera and we already have the cars for the people participating in the quincinera. We are still make a lowrider cruise just to have fun and enjoy a lowrider cruise AND HIT SWITCHES. :  :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Jan 3 2008, 08:29 PM~9600753
> *A/C DON'T NOT WORKING.  NEEDS TO BE CHARGED.
> *


DID YOU BUY THAT CAR FROM MY HOMEBOY ANGEL?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

yes, im bored!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: SUP AZ???????????


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

sup ben... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sup az side... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz cracking Arizona


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: THE SHOWS ON IN C.G, ITS CLOUDY BUT SO FAR DRY!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 5 2008, 09:46 PM~9617564
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup vince :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

WUTZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

:biggrin: how was the show in CG? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I got a back bumper for a 72 Impala/Caprice that I bought off ebay some time back for sale. Make me offer and pick up.


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT TO C.G. EVEN THOUGH IT RAINED, WE HAD A GOOD TIME ANY WAYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I got some extended A arms if anyone is looking. Came off a 86 monte.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYPNOTIC87_@Jan 6 2008, 07:16 PM~9623841
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT TO C.G. EVEN THOUGH IT RAINED, WE HAD A GOOD TIME ANY WAYS. :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie we had a good time and who ever didnt show up they missed a kick ass event rain or shine baby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin: Had alot of fun at the show, cant wait for the next show in Yuma.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody in or around Peoria? What's the city like?


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2008, 05:50 AM~9646822
> *Anybody in or around Peoria? What's the city like?
> *


i lived there for a year. nice place . ive heard they have the best school
district in the state.
its close to arena and stadium.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ.


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What up AZ anything going on this weekend coming up any shows or cruises.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jan 9 2008, 04:07 PM~9650712
> *What up  AZ  anything going  on this weekend coming up any shows or cruises.
> *


WORLD OF WHEELS is this weekend at the stadium


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jan 9 2008, 04:07 PM~9650712
> *What up  AZ  anything going  on this weekend coming up any shows or cruises.
> *


BBQ, you bring the food and beer. We'll show up. :biggrin: Im down to cruise and hit some switches.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 9 2008, 09:01 PM~9653770
> *BBQ, you bring the food and beer. We'll show up. :biggrin: Im down to cruise and hit some switches.
> *


Should be nice this weekend. We should get together and throw some meat on a grill somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2008, 07:14 AM~9656595
> *Should be nice this weekend. We should get together and throw some meat on a grill somewhere :biggrin:
> *


I'm down for a carne asada on sunday


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

meeee toooooo! :nicoderm:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Letz do thiz where at I drive enywhere pick the spot


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2008, 09:17 AM~9657130
> *Letz do thiz where at I drive enywhere pick the spot
> *


at my house :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2008, 09:28 AM~9657205
> *at my house :biggrin:
> *


Man you trying to get the cops called???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

At Kwanis Park so we can show off the rides


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 10 2008, 01:50 PM~9659465
> *Man you trying to get the cops called???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Only if the cars are parked out front past 10, lol, stupid HOAs


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 9 2008, 10:41 AM~9648010
> *i lived there for a year. nice place . ive heard they have the best school
> district in the state.
> its close to arena and stadium.
> *


True I grew up there its nice. use to be mostly farm where I was at. Now they have new housed shopping centers and the arena.  I like it but would like to live where its quiet again. Oh yeah cops never showed up to any of our partys. :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 11 2008, 08:44 AM~9667024
> *True I grew up there its nice.  use to be mostly farm where I was at.  Now they have new housed shopping centers and the arena.   I like it but would like to live where its quiet again.  Oh yeah cops never showed up to any of our partys. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

big M baby


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 11 2008, 06:26 PM~9671209
> *big M baby
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up AZ


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

anybody have info on the world of wheels?
time and place?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

World of Wheels is at the University of PHX stadium

DISCOUNT TICKETS AVAILABLE
Checker Auto Parts
Adult$13.00 
Child $4.00 

Friday, January 11 3pm - 11pm 
Saturday, January 12 11am - 10pm 
Sunday, January 13 11am - 7pm


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 12 2008, 10:17 AM~9675531
> *World of Wheels is at the University of PHX stadium
> 
> DISCOUNT TICKETS AVAILABLE
> ...


thanks bro.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 10 2008, 04:55 PM~9660993
> *At Kwanis Park so we can show off the rides
> *


Thats right by your house......................


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 12 2008, 09:14 PM~9678765
> *Thats right by your house......................
> *


Yeah, that park is tight. Alot parking.


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

ONCE AGAIN, IT'S A NEW YEAR AND IT'S A NEW CARSHOW SEASON! BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS ENTERTAINMENT ARE BRINGING YOU ANOTHER YEAR OF SHOWS WITH THE FOLLOWING...










IF YOU ATTENDED OUR SHOW IN TUCSON LAST YEAR... THEN THAT WAS JUST A LIL TASTE BECAUSE THIS YEAR... IT'S ONLY GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER! 

IF YOU ATTENDED OUR SHOW IN PHOENIX LAST SEPTEMBER... THEN YOU KNOW THAT IT WAS THE NICEST CARSHOW WITH NO PROBLEMS, FASTEST MOVE IN & MOVEOUT AND EVERYTHING THAT WE PROMISED WAS DELIVERED!

PEOPLE DOUBTED US BUT WE DID IT!

THIS YEAR... WE ARE PROUD TO ADD ALBUQUERQUE, NM TO OUR LIST AND MAYBE MORE TO COME. WITH THE SHORTAGE OF LRM CARSHOWS THIS SEASON, THE OPPURTUNITIES ARE ENDLESS!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Jan 13 2008, 05:07 AM~9680878
> *ONCE AGAIN, IT'S A NEW YEAR AND IT'S A NEW CARSHOW SEASON!  BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS ENTERTAINMENT ARE BRINGING YOU ANOTHER YEAR OF SHOWS WITH THE FOLLOWING...
> 
> 
> ...


make sure categories are straight this year homie it was a good show . lets keep real


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 13 2008, 08:18 AM~9681160
> *make sure categories are straight this year homie it was a good show . lets keep real
> *


LAST YEAR'S CATEGORIES AT THE TUCSON SHOW WERE MESSED UP. THE TROPHY SHOP SHORTED US OUT A BUNCH SO WE PUT OUR HEADS TOGETHER AND GAVE OUT MORE $$$. 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD RECEIVED $$$. 

WITH LRM SANCTIONING THE SHOW... ALL LRM CATEGORIES WILL BE IN PLACE. ALL POINTS EARNED WILL GO TOWARDS VEGAS SHOW!

SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

today hop at franks bring all the hoppers out street cars,radical whatever lets do sum thing


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 13 2008, 02:17 PM~9682845
> *today hop at franks bring all the hoppers out street cars,radical whatever lets do sum thing
> *



What time?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Jan 13 2008, 05:07 AM~9680878
> *ONCE AGAIN, IT'S A NEW YEAR AND IT'S A NEW CARSHOW SEASON!  BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT / PHEARLESS ENTERTAINMENT ARE BRINGING YOU ANOTHER YEAR OF SHOWS WITH THE FOLLOWING...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

DAMN COWBOYS PISS ME OFF........... :guns: :banghead:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

QUE ONDA AZSIDER'Z :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anybody got a plug some cheap landscaping????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

did anybody hopp at franks yesterday?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Jan 13 2008, 09:14 AM~9681619
> *LAST YEAR'S CATEGORIES AT THE TUCSON SHOW WERE MESSED UP.  THE TROPHY SHOP SHORTED US OUT A BUNCH SO WE PUT OUR HEADS TOGETHER AND GAVE OUT MORE $$$.  1ST, 2ND AND 3RD RECEIVED $$$.
> 
> WITH LRM SANCTIONING THE SHOW... ALL LRM CATEGORIES WILL BE IN PLACE.  ALL POINTS EARNED WILL GO TOWARDS VEGAS SHOW!
> ...


That's cool Homie! We WILL be there this year for sure!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

does anybody know what fta is?


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

i have a 94 cadi for sale im in mesa 2200 obo


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 14 2008, 02:48 PM~9692832
> *i have a 94 cadi for sale im in mesa 2200 obo
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE RIDE?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Jan 14 2008, 03:28 PM~9693146
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE RIDE?
> *


x2


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

needs top paint


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 14 2008, 03:45 PM~9693288
> *needs top paint
> *


how many miles?


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

88000 miles runs perfect


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385814 i posted more pix here


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 14 2008, 02:41 PM~9692764
> *does anybody know what fta is?
> 
> 
> ...


Free to Air.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

La Raza C.C. Car Show Commerical


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 14 2008, 09:36 AM~9690253
> *anybody got a plug some cheap landscaping????
> *


how much do you want to be cheap?


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

i have a fta system for sale complete system for275 get sat for free


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

never pay for nudy channels, fights movies it even comes with local channels from like 20 cities


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ART BUCK.........I need to talk to you!!! If anyone can get ahold of him, please have him call me!

Thanks!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 15 2008, 06:41 PM~9704223
> *how much do you want to be cheap?
> *


dunno just reasonable I guess, whenever I seemed to get a qoute mofo's think I'm rich cuz of the neighborhood or something, and gives high ass qoutes. Had one really reasonable guy, but I lost his damn number


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2008, 06:44 AM~9707952
> *dunno just reasonable I guess, whenever I seemed to get a qoute mofo's think I'm rich cuz of the neighborhood or something, and gives high ass qoutes. Had one really reasonable guy, but I lost his damn number
> *


hey bro i know this guy from chandler!! good ,nice work not expensive at all! did my yard quick,in like 3days ??? curbing,sprinklers and sod 
his Name is Moises Garcia 480-233-9925 tell him Frank from Maricopa refffered him!! he'll hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2008, 06:44 AM~9707952
> *dunno just reasonable I guess, whenever I seemed to get a qoute mofo's think I'm rich cuz of the neighborhood or something, and gives high ass qoutes. Had one really reasonable guy, but I lost his damn number
> *


how come you dont hit up 64joe? fool..he a club brother he,l hook you up


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jan 16 2008, 12:12 PM~9710557
> *hey bro i know this guy from chandler!! good ,nice work not expensive at all! did my yard quick,in like 3days ??? curbing,sprinklers and sod
> his Name is Moises Garcia  480-233-9925  tell him Frank from Maricopa refffered him!! he'll hook it up :biggrin:
> *


how much did he charge, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup everyone...
I just want to ask the AZ riders if they would come and help out a good friend of mine this weekend, I'll post more tonite when I'm sure of the times. His dad was found murdered on Monday. So he's gonna have a car wash at Autozone over at 35th ave and Glendale. If any of you guys would come out and get your ride washed and help out with a donation it would mean a lot.
Thanks!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 16 2008, 07:30 PM~9713705
> *sup everyone...
> I just want to ask the AZ riders if they would come and help out a good friend of mine this weekend, I'll post more tonite when I'm sure of the times. His dad was found murdered on Monday. So he's gonna have a car wash at Autozone over at 35th ave and Glendale. If any of you guys would come out and get your ride washed and help out with a donation it would mean a lot.
> Thanks!
> *


sorry for your friends lost homie......just let me no what time it starts.......


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 16 2008, 05:25 PM~9712617
> *how much did he charge, if you dont mind me asking?
> *


I called Oasis Landscaping and the gave me a reason price. They are out in Chandler. $600 bucks but they are doing a shit load of work. Cleaning both front and back yard. Removing 3 palm trees 8 bushes and hauling away. everyone else wanted $900-1000.

480-664-4624. Tell them Johnny from the Danielson way referred you.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 16 2008, 08:31 PM~9714202
> *I called Oasis Landscaping and the gave me a reason price. They are out in Chandler. $600 bucks but they are doing a shit load of work. Cleaning both front and back yard. Removing 3 palm trees 8 bushes and hauling away. everyone else wanted $900-1000.
> 
> 480-664-4624. Tell them Johnny from the Danielson way referred you.
> *


 And re routing all my watering system almost a full make over on the whole yard


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats up AZ?


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 16 2008, 07:32 PM~9714215
> *And re routing all my watering system almost a full make over on the whole yard
> *



thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 16 2008, 08:31 PM~9714202
> *I called Oasis Landscaping and the gave me a reason price. They are out in Chandler. $600 bucks but they are doing a shit load of work. Cleaning both front and back yard. Removing 3 palm trees 8 bushes and hauling away. everyone else wanted $900-1000.
> 
> 480-664-4624. Tell them Johnny from the Danielson way referred you.
> *


Do it your self, you lazy bastard................................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 16 2008, 06:52 PM~9713407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ON TONIGHT :biggrin:  GO LAKERS....................


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 17 2008, 03:11 PM~9720020
> *IT'S ON TONIGHT :biggrin:   GO LAKERS....................
> *


SUNS ALL THE WAY HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 16 2008, 08:02 PM~9713974
> *sorry for your friends lost homie......just let me no what time it starts.......
> *



THANKS BIGBODY96!!! He's planning to go from 9am till around 4

I'm gonna head out there after i take of some business out at my house.

But his family is in a bind, I mean if anyone on here rolls on thru and just gives a dollar it would help. 

the info.....for those who ain't seen it.
"
sup everyone...
I just want to ask the AZ riders if they would come and help out a good friend of mine this weekend, I'll post more tonite when I'm sure of the times. His dad was found murdered on Monday. So he's gonna have a car wash at Autozone over at 35th ave and Glendale. If any of you guys would come out and get your ride washed and help out with a donation it would mean a lot.
Thanks!"


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE NEXT AZ SHOW IS?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW LEONARDS PHONE NUMBER????


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 17 2008, 04:11 PM~9720020
> *IT'S ON TONIGHT :biggrin:   GO LAKERS....................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we won


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 17 2008, 10:35 PM~9724000
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW LEONARDS PHONE NUMBER????
> *


YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 17 2008, 10:35 PM~9724000
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW LEONARDS PHONE NUMBER????
> *


i know it too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 17 2008, 07:32 PM~9722216
> *THANKS BIGBODY96!!! He's planning to go from 9am till around 4
> 
> I'm gonna head out there after i take of some business out at my house.
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD WILL BE OUT THERE AND LET OTHERS NO ALSO


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES WILL SHOW UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Jan 18 2008, 09:19 AM~9726085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well can i have it, smart asses :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

BIGBODY96, purecandy az....I hope to meet with you guys tomorrow at the car wash, to personally THANK YOU. 

I hope more riders come out....I know times is rough for everyone right now, but I can't imagine what my friends are going through.

AUTOZONE---35th AVE and GLENDALE...across from the Arby's and hobby shop. From 9AM till it slows down.

THANKS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 18 2008, 09:51 PM~9731069
> *BIGBODY96, purecandy az....I hope to meet with you guys tomorrow at the car wash, to personally THANK YOU.
> 
> I hope more riders come out....I know times is rough for everyone right now, but I can't imagine what my friends are going through.
> ...


ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE ALL DAY TOO???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2008, 11:37 PM~9731633
> *ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE ALL DAY TOO???
> *


Yup we were out there from 9 till 4

They're planning to have a couple more in the following weeks.

THANKS to Joey for coming out and getting the ride washed! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

i would have came out homie, but I'm in Michigan right now and it's fucking 2 degrees!!!!!
Damn I can't wait to get back to AZ!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 19 2008, 10:04 PM~9736811
> *Yup we were out there from 9 till 4
> 
> They're planning to have a couple more in the following weeks.
> ...


sorry bro for not making it but we'll be there next weekend if you have one.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 19 2008, 10:04 PM~9736811
> *Yup we were out there from 9 till 4
> 
> They're planning to have a couple more in the following weeks.
> ...


sorry bro for not making it but we'll be there next weekend if you have one.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll post the next one...not sure if it will be this coming weekend, as far as I know they're in Mississippi arranging the funeral and everything else.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 20 2008, 09:46 PM~9743004
> *I'll post the next one...not sure if it will be this coming weekend, as far as I know they're in Mississippi arranging the funeral and everything else.
> *


Sorry to hear for your lost, but I and Intruders car club will help in any way possible just PM me and let me know ahead of time


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jan 20 2008, 11:29 PM~9744026
> *Sorry to hear for your lost, but I and Intruders car club will help in any way possible just PM me and let me know ahead of time
> *


HEY MANDO CALL ME AS SOON AS YOU READ THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2008, 11:26 PM~9753203
> *HEY MANDO CALL ME AS SOON AS YOU READ THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jan 22 2008, 12:17 AM~9753493
> *ANSWER YOUR PHONE
> *


I'LL CALL YOU IN THE MORNING HOMIE, I GOT YOUR NUMBER NOW.....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

*What up Homies*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

still trying to find a place to live


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 22 2008, 12:54 PM~9755961
> *still trying to find a place to live
> *



Cheaper to buy new.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2008, 05:27 PM~9758019
> *Cheaper to buy new.
> *


especially after todays 3/4 percent rate cut. Fed has another meeting next week and they will probably cut another 1/4 percent.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 22 2008, 06:37 PM~9758512
> *especially after todays 3/4 percent rate cut. Fed has another meeting next week and they will probably cut another 1/4 percent.
> *



:thumbsup: 

I'm looking around Buckeye/Goodyear area
Over 3,500 sq. ft and 3 car garage for under $230,000


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2008, 07:36 PM~9758950
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm looking around Buckeye/Goodyear area
> ...


i've been looking downtown, it's boomin down there, plus I'm sick of that 45 min. drive to and from work. wish I could work from home


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 22 2008, 09:05 PM~9759838
> *i've been looking downtown, it's boomin down there, plus I'm sick of that 45 min. drive to and from work. wish I could work from home
> *


i wish i could too!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: WHAT UP MI GENTE!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 22 2008, 08:05 PM~9759838
> *i've been looking downtown, it's boomin down there, plus I'm sick of that 45 min. drive to and from work. wish I could work from home
> *


 x2 I hate that......it's been taking me an hour and twenty-five minutes to get to work.....

f'n buckeye all f'd up :twak: :twak: at 67th AVE. :uh:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I work in downtown and live in North Scottsdale. Takes me 25 minutes each way. Plus, I go in to work after the car pool lanes open up to everyone.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea but I'm still stuck with this gas guzzling ass truck that cost about $250 a month to drive just back and forth to work. So I'm trying to move directly across the street from my job, and just walk to work. Not only that, but by the time I get home from work, I just don't feel like doing shit, or going back out. It will be a nice change of pace to live downtown, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jan 22 2008, 08:05 PM~9759838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what you mean, i spend $100/week just takin' my girl to work... can't wait 'til she gets a car...  :angry:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2008, 02:13 PM~9764944
> *yea but I'm still stuck with this gas guzzling ass truck that cost about $250 a month to drive just back and forth to work. So I'm trying to move directly across the street from my job, and just walk to work. Not only that, but by the time I get home from work, I just don't feel like doing shit, or going back out. It will be a nice change of pace to live downtown, and I'm looking forward to it.
> *


Yeah, the gas sucks. My Denali eats up about $70-80 a week in gas. I was going to look into the Park and Ride shuttles, but I get in too late for the express lines.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 23 2008, 02:14 PM~9765333
> *Yeah, the gas sucks.  My Denali eats up about $70-80 a week in gas.  I was going to look into the Park and Ride shuttles, but I get in too late for the express lines.
> *


so does the 350 in my cutty


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2008, 02:13 PM~9764944
> *yea but I'm still stuck with this gas guzzling ass truck that cost about $250 a month to drive just back and forth to work. So I'm trying to move directly across the street from my job, and just walk to work. Not only that, but by the time I get home from work, I just don't feel like doing shit, or going back out. It will be a nice change of pace to live downtown, and I'm looking forward to it.
> *



Better get back on 2 wheels bro  

http://www.cycletrader.com/find/listing/20...YABUSA-91419574

http://www.cycletrader.com/find/listing/20...-R1000-91085875


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 23 2008, 12:51 PM~9764422
> *x2  I hate that......it's been taking me an hour and twenty-five minutes to get to work.....
> 
> f'n buckeye all f'd up :twak:  :twak: at 67th AVE. :uh:
> *



i know how you feel, it's making my 10 min ride home to 12 min.!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I know I thought my 8 minute ride was bad!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2008, 04:10 PM~9765669
> *Better get back on 2 wheels bro
> 
> http://www.cycletrader.com/find/listing/20...YABUSA-91419574
> ...


Been thinking about it, but Gotdamn these non-driving AZ maufuckers got me scared to death to ride solo. 
**How the fuck do you see rides flipped over on a side street**........LOL :roflmao:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 23 2008, 12:51 PM~9764422
> *x2  I hate that......it's been taking me an hour and twenty-five minutes to get to work.....
> 
> f'n buckeye all f'd up :twak:  :twak: at 67th AVE. :uh:
> *



get in before 9!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 24 2008, 07:07 AM~9770930
> *Been thinking about it, but Gotdamn these non-driving AZ maufuckers got me scared to death to ride solo.
> **How the fuck do you see rides flipped over on a side street**........LOL :roflmao:
> *


Yea its kinda crazy riding in PHX but Ive been lucky for 2 years wit no crashes but a TON of close calls. I tryed to drive my Stang everyday like the first month I got it but the gas was killen me $40 every 3 days but on the bike its like $10 a week so the Risk is worth the Reward.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 24 2008, 12:13 AM~9769768
> *I know I thought my 8 minute ride was bad!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 24 2008, 04:52 PM~9774862
> *Yea its kinda crazy riding in PHX but Ive been lucky for 2 years wit no crashes but a TON of close calls. I tryed to drive my Stang everyday like the first month I got it but the gas was killen me $40 every 3 days but on the bike its like $10 a week so the Risk is worth the Reward.
> *


yea i feel ya, I'm just waiting for that killer deal to come my way. My boy just picked up an 01' Hyabusa w/ 10k miles chromed, and lowerd for $3200. Even If I can find a wrecked one I can get it repaired fairly easy


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning az


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Anybody want to buy???

$250. obo.









hit me up on my cell 808-255-3937


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

if anyone wants to bring there cars out today theres an open house at universal technical institute they called me to ask if i can bring sum lolos out its today from 3pm to 8pm the monster truck grave digger will be there they will dyno some cars and also display your cars if it rains they will move all cars inside and have display inside there will be contest prizes monter jam tickets gas cards etc free food good times the address is 10695 west pierce street avondale az 85323 like 107 ave and vanburen...bring ur cars out every one is invited an info call 623 245 4600 or will at 623 204 5927 thhx


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

first 25 cars get free monster jam tickets


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

does anyone have the plastic bamper that goes under the uero clip of an 87 cutty if you do call me 6022887882 :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT BIG BEN DOES ON HIS SPARE TIME. HAHAHA


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

good afternoon I should say...............just woke up :around: 
Went to Barcelona's last night..........had a good time hanging with the Scottsdale Snobs...........met a recruiter for the UFC, kept trying to convince me to try out. Like I wanna get my ass kicked......lol :twak: 


Sup RedDog.......where u been hiding at lately?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enyone has a continental kit for a 63 impala


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jan 26 2008, 12:50 PM~9789680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 27 2008, 10:36 AM~9795178
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP J


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats crackn :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

What up AZ?? :buttkick:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

*PARTY AT MY CRIB THIS FRIDAY BEFORE THE SUPERBOWL! BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!! *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 28 2008, 05:43 PM~9804411
> *PARTY AT MY CRIB THIS FRIDAY BEFORE THE SUPERBOWL! BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!!
> *


Hey what up Ryan... we thought you were coming through with the boys.  Its cool though, you have a good time while you were out this way? It's like 8 degrees BBBRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 28 2008, 02:43 PM~9804411
> *PARTY AT MY CRIB THIS FRIDAY BEFORE THE SUPERBOWL! BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!!
> *




spokane riders welcome?


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## r.duarte82cutty (Nov 20, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jan 28 2008, 06:15 PM~9806226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WE FROZE OUR BALLS OFF JUST WALKING TO THE CAR, i WUZ LIKE BUMP THAT, WE HEADED TO THE CRIB........LOL


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 28 2008, 02:43 PM~9804411
> *PARTY AT MY CRIB THIS FRIDAY BEFORE THE SUPERBOWL! BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!!
> *


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up fred :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*DYSART HIGH SCHOOL IS HOSTING THEIR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW​*To benefit the Automotive Technology Program and SkillsUSA. 

The show will be on Saturday Feb. 9th from 10:30 am till about 3:30pm. Move-in starts at 8:30am. They are looking for all and any type of vehicles. They are looking for Customs, Imports, Lowriders, Classic, Bikes, Motorcyles and Toys (on/off road vehicles). There will be food and entertainment. There will also be different catagories with prizes. If you and your club want to participate they are giving discounts on pre-registration. It's $15 for the first car and $10 for each car thereafter. Since this is for a high school, your registration is Tax Deductible. They will give you a receipt if you want one. If you want to participate and need registration forms, PM and I'll give you the link to it. If anybody wants to take a hopper for a demonstration, they said it's ok. Again, come and help support a local high school and there automotive dept.

They are also looking for vendors that want to set up and sell items. If you need pricing on a vendor booth PM me and I can give you the info.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

enybody know where can i get some coach material i need 2 yards


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2008, 07:15 PM~9826672
> *enybody know where can i get some coach material i need 2 yards
> *


what color?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 31 2008, 11:37 AM~9831735
> *what color?
> *


black and gray


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 31 2008, 12:45 PM~9832214
> *black and gray
> *


YOU HAVE A PM LIL GATO :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 30 2008, 03:33 PM~9823955
> *whats up fred :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that ain't right!!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 30 2008, 03:33 PM~9823955
> *whats up fred :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow the new backstreet boys im glad im not that guy recieving a pic of ten ****


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looking for a 77-79 lincoln mark V parts car....especially need the frame and front suspension. Let me know if anyone's got one for cheap.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jan 31 2008, 11:59 AM~9832334
> *YOU HAVE A PM LIL GATO  :biggrin:
> *


*"Gatito"*


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

IF ANYONE NEEDS A SHOW SIGN DONE BEFORE THE LRM SHOW IN MARCH HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 31 2008, 07:42 PM~9835761
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS A SHOW SIGN DONE BEFORE THE LRM SHOW IN MARCH HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

for sale in phx has 90 front end and rear needs to be finished two pumps and 8 batts one real adex to the nose


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 31 2008, 06:42 PM~9835761
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS A SHOW SIGN DONE BEFORE THE LRM SHOW IN MARCH HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The sign that you made for me came out bad ass!!!! Can't wait for the show!! :biggrin: 

Thanks again!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 28 2008, 02:43 PM~9804411
> *PARTY AT MY CRIB THIS FRIDAY BEFORE THE SUPERBOWL! BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!!
> *


   
12604 w. bird Ln
Litchfield Park, AZ
602-741-2465


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 31 2008, 02:55 PM~9833203
> *man that ain't right!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


im just playn homie.
your homie is cool as hell it hookd it up cheap :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2008, 08:06 AM~9840016
> *The sign that you made for me came out bad ass!!!!  Can't wait for the show!! :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!!!!
> *


NO PROBLEM ART, THANK YOU!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 1 2008, 09:25 AM~9840495
> *im just playn homie.
> your homie is cool as hell it hookd it up cheap :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 30 2008, 03:33 PM~9823955
> *whats up fred :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 1 2008, 12:48 PM~9842074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey that's enough out of you slappy!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 1 2008, 08:15 AM~9840061
> *
> 12604 w. bird Ln
> Litchfield Park, AZ
> ...


Isn't that close to Palm Springs, CA?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 1 2008, 01:00 PM~9842184
> *Isn't that close to Palm Springs, CA?
> *


just outside Nevada right before you get to mexico


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2008, 02:22 PM~9842766
> *(602) 228-9246, (602) 465-3030,  THANK YOU
> *


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2008, 02:40 PM~9842903
> *
> *


AYE BIG BEN, HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN AND BUICK CHIPS? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Feb 1 2008, 04:39 PM~9843703
> *AYE BIG BEN, HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN AND BUICK CHIPS? :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 2 2008, 11:25 AM~9848946
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2008, 02:40 PM~9842903
> *
> *


how much for the impala chips?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's 20 copies of LOWRIDER BICYCLE magazine, there is a double copy of the summer '97 issue. They are not is excellent condition, they are read, some have the posters in them, but not all. The pages have folds, etc. $25 plus shipping
SALE PENDING



S-10 book, been read, but not manhandled $10 plus shipping


Thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ. :cheesy:


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

IM SEEING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED OR KNOWS SOME INTERESTED
OR SEE WHAT I CAN GET FOR THEM...
NEVER MOUNTED STILL BRAND NEW IN THE BOXES... 
THEY DONT MAKE THESE RIMS ANY MORE I GOT THE ONE OF THE LAST SETS, YOU CAN CALL AROUND BUT THEY ARE NO LONGER BEING SOLD ANY WHERE...


.............................. DUB MOGUL 22" 5X5 BOLT PATTERN ...................................
..............................ASKING $2500 O.B.O. PLUS SHIPPING .................................


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*NEXT SATURDAY
PERFORMANCE BY DBOY AND ROYAL FAMILY 
BROUGHT TO YOU BY BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT







*​


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 2 2008, 06:11 PM~9851031
> *how much for the impala chips?
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 2 2008, 06:11 PM~9851031
> *how much for the impala chips?
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 2 2008, 06:11 PM~9851031
> *how much for the impala chips?
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 2 2008, 06:11 PM~9851031
> *how much for the impala chips?
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOOD AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Feb 4 2008, 08:13 AM~9860545
> *WHAT'S GOOD AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BILL!! :biggrin: :biggrin: WHEN DID YOU WANNA GET THAT HOSE AND CYLINDER FROM ME?....I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOUR WORKIN ON


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2008, 02:11 AM~9860010
> *pm sent homie
> *



HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN CHIPS?....


OH WAIT I ALREADY HAVE THEM... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Feb 4 2008, 02:43 PM~9862944
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN CHIPS?....
> OH WAIT I ALREADY HAVE THEM... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha lucky :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Feb 4 2008, 02:43 PM~9862944
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LINCOLN CHIPS?....
> OH WAIT I ALREADY HAVE THEM... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOU BEAT ME TO EM :biggrin:.NEED THAT STUFF THIS WEEKEND,GOT ME GOODIES BACK TODAY :yes:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT UP STILL 4-SALE


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

got 69 buick rivera coming out for the show


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Feb 4 2008, 10:15 PM~9866844
> *got 69 buick rivera coming out for the show
> *


 DAM I DIDNT WANT TO HEAR THAT? OT ANY PICS?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

new paint,interior,etc, ill be at the show


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

PICS!!!!!??????


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

HERES MINE STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOUR CAR HOMIE!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOUR CAR HOMIE!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup, and good morning!
Damn it was cold out there this morning!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not us its 50 this morning here :uh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 4 2008, 10:40 PM~9867113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm it looks clean on 13s :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 4 2008, 10:40 PM~9867113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP MANDO!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Feb 4 2008, 07:50 PM~9865338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14'S, NOW ASK HIM WHERE HE GOT THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> GET AT ME SO I CAN GET THOSE CHIP FOR YOU
> 
> :thumbsup: WILL DO.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 5 2008, 08:53 AM~9868731
> *WHAT UP MANDO!!!
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enyone know where can I get coach vinyl already got the cloth


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2008, 06:49 AM~9868327
> *sup, and good morning!
> Damn it was cold out there this morning!!!
> *


It was 48 F in the shop around 9 this morning. :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 5 2008, 06:55 PM~9872539
> *It was 48 F in the shop around 9 this morning. :0
> *


Wow your is that warm in the morning. Our is colder, I come in and open doors to let the warm morning air in. But the office is nice and warm.................. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Warm :0 I think it got up to like the low 50s when it was the afternoon.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 5 2008, 02:53 PM~9870861
> *Enyone know where can I get coach vinyl already got the cloth
> *


DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET OR HAS A GOOD USED HYDRO SETUP FOR SALE, IF YOU DO PLEASE CALL ME AT (602) 228-9246 ASAP......

I HAVE CASH IN HAND


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ whatz good gente


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2008, 12:33 AM~9875667
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET OR HAS A GOOD USED HYDRO SETUP FOR SALE, IF YOU DO PLEASE CALL ME AT (602) 228-9246 ASAP......
> 
> I HAVE CASH IN HAND
> *


Todd had a used setup a couple weeks ago for like 5 or 6 hundred...........hit him up.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 31 2008, 06:42 PM~9835761
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS A SHOW SIGN DONE BEFORE THE LRM SHOW IN MARCH HIT ME UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Here is mine!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 6 2008, 08:47 AM~9876762
> *Here is mine!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thats nice


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hell yeah Art that's a nice sign!!!

Nice job Anthony!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Feb 6 2008, 09:01 AM~9877228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Anthony did a really nice job!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 6 2008, 06:31 AM~9876272
> *Todd had a used setup a couple weeks ago for like 5 or 6 hundred...........hit him up.
> *


ok thanks homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 6 2008, 12:40 PM~9878118
> *hell yeah Art that's a nice sign!!!
> 
> Nice job Anthony!!!!
> *


THANKS GUYS!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 6 2008, 08:47 AM~9876762
> *Here is mine!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Whats up with the LRM show on March 2? I have not seen anyone discussing this topic. Anyone showing?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up guys!? anyone looking for euro clip or euro clip parts... i have the header panel, driver side bezel, corner light, and grill sitting out in Tucson... i'll let it go for $200... i can get the rest of the peices here and have them shipped out to AZ... for the complete euro clip i'm asking $500... let me know if anyone of you guys are interested or know someone who is... pm me...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey everyone... how is Streetlife on Chrome Plating? are they reasonable with pricing? and is their quality good?... I have e-mailed them twice and have gotten no response... let me know whats up.. I would go over there but i live and work out in Gilbert, so thats kinda a drive for me...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 6 2008, 08:40 PM~9881938
> *Hey everyone... how is Streetlife on Chrome Plating? are they reasonable with pricing? and is their quality good?... I have e-mailed them twice and have gotten no response... let me know whats up.. I would go over there but i live and work out in Gilbert, so thats kinda a drive for me...
> *


Talk to JeninPhx.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9881938
> *Hey everyone... how is Streetlife on Chrome Plating? are they reasonable with pricing? and is their quality good?... I have e-mailed them twice and have gotten no response... let me know whats up.. I would go over there but i live and work out in Gilbert, so thats kinda a drive for me...
> *


They did my entire front suspension and it came out nice! I was happy with it and the price was good too... Try calling the shop.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 6 2008, 08:40 PM~9881938
> *Hey everyone... how is Streetlife on Chrome Plating? are they reasonable with pricing? and is their quality good?... I have e-mailed them twice and have gotten no response... let me know whats up.. I would go over there but i live and work out in Gilbert, so thats kinda a drive for me...
> *


hey homie, call the shop 
*AND ALSO THANKS TODD (STREET LIFE) FOR HOOKING ME UP TODAY, I APPRICIATE IT HOMIE   *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Pinche gordo lambiscon


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 7 2008, 04:16 PM~9888494
> *Pinche gordo lambiscon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

*whats up homies my sisther just moved down to phx from tucson. so if any of you homies see her say q vo and show her all the lowrider spots thanks homies!!!her is her car most of you probely know it already it used to be in estilow cc but we got it and re lifted it
*


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 7 2008, 04:16 PM~9888494
> *Pinche gordo lambiscon
> *


ME QUIERES LAMBER LOS QUE?????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2008, 01:22 AM~9900954
> *ME QUIERES LAMBER LOS QUE??????????????????????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 8 2008, 05:47 PM~9897844
> *whats up homies my sisther just moved down to phx from tucson. so if any of you homies see her say q vo and show her all the lowrider spots thanks homies!!!her is her car most of you probely know it already it used to be in estilow cc but we got it and re lifted it
> 
> 
> ...


hey carnal, if i see her i"ll tell what up. Pero you know you got asshole's like BIG BEN, that be praying on something new and fresh. :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k will take care of her bro. REMEMBER WE TAKE CARE OF OUR PEOPLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 9 2008, 02:04 AM~9901121
> *hey carnal, if i see her  i"ll tell what up.  Pero you know you got asshole's like BIG BEN, that be praying on something new and fresh.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k will take care of her bro.      REMEMBER WE TAKE CARE OF OUR PEOPLE!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you are too funny Bro! I just pictured Ben trying to sneak up on someone. :biggrin: You know Ben is gonna retaliate. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 9 2008, 03:04 AM~9901121
> *hey carnal, if i see her  i"ll tell what up.  Pero you know you got ASSHOLE'S like BIG BEN, that be praying on something new and fresh.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k will take care of her bro.      REMEMBER WE TAKE CARE OF OUR PEOPLE!!!!!!!
> *


I know Ben is a bitch I keep in eye on her dog make sure Ben dnt get close to her


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 9 2008, 08:05 AM~9901543
> *I know Ben is a bitch I keep in eye on her dog make sure Ben dnt get close to her
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:







BIG BEN


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 9 2008, 03:04 AM~9901121
> *hey carnal, if i see her  i"ll tell what up.  Pero you know you got asshole's like BIG BEN, that be praying on something new and fresh.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k will take care of her bro.      REMEMBER WE TAKE CARE OF OUR PEOPLE!!!!!!!
> *


Fuckin Ben....Always trying to be a pimp....hahahahaha


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

Get at me for all your printing needs...I got cheap prices and fast turn around times!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 10 2008, 10:32 AM~9908406
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ.
> *


Wut up bro buenos diaz


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2008, 12:22 PM~9908966
> *Wut up bro buenos diaz
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL. ANYTHING POPPIN TODAY?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone have a number for a good airbrush artist that is reasonable with the price?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9911407
> *Anyone have a number for a good airbrush artist that is reasonable with the price?
> *


 "Q" 480-227-7684


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 9 2008, 03:04 AM~9901121
> *hey carnal, if i see her  i"ll tell what up.  Pero you know you got asshole's like BIG BEN, that be praying on something new and fresh.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k will take care of her bro.      REMEMBER WE TAKE CARE OF OUR PEOPLE!!!!!!!
> *


hahahaha come on homie, i did that to your sister and now you dont let that go :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 9 2008, 07:47 AM~9901503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pimpin is pimpin is pimpin pimpin pimpin pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2008, 09:18 PM~9912367
> *hahahaha come on homie, i did that to your sister and now you dont let that go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i already did , just ask HIS sister :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> you just want me all for yourself pinche joto, cock blocker
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahaha im sister is blind, dumb, and deaf, and shes bigger than you. :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 10 2008, 10:27 PM~9913145
> *
> *


what up big pimpin?


----------



## wax (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 4 2008, 10:42 PM~9867127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks better on those dub wirez   :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 10 2008, 10:12 PM~9912995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hahahaha im sister is blind, dumb, and deaf, and shes bigger than you. :roflmao:
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wax_@Feb 11 2008, 08:11 AM~9915038
> *looks better on those dub wirez      :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks+Feb 10 2008, 10:12 PM~9912995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but she can sure sucka dick though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2008, 03:53 PM~9917912
> *but she can sure sucka dick though  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW WOULD YOU KNOW YOU DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

PASSING TRU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 11 2008, 06:12 PM~9919075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW WOULD YOU KNOW YOU DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!
> *


hahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: i *give you *permission to say what ever you want to say, but just today :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

1995 ss impala for sale











































1973 caprice convertible for sale 










































































For price and info please contact 602-242-3811(serious buyers only)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 11 2008, 11:21 PM~9921810
> *1995 ss impala for sale
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Looking for some 4 lug wire wheel adapters if any one has any Thanks 

6234350222


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/skater-towed-by...e-accident.html


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/skater-towed-by...e-accident.html


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Did anyone send in their registration for the show and will not be able to make it?? I really need 5 cars registered and LRM-PHX is over booked. Our registrations were lost in the mail and just returned. LRM will not budge and let our entries in. Please let me know. 
Thanks. 
Jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 12 2008, 09:18 AM~9923279
> *Looking for some 4 lug wire wheel adapters if any one has any  Thanks
> 
> 6234350222
> *


i'm still waiting for you to come pick them up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 12 2008, 10:15 AM~9923630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


studdering stanly, studdering stanly, studdering stanly


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2008, 04:15 PM~9926048
> *i'm still waiting for you to come pick them up
> *



Speaking of..............needed that price check for those kaddy chips :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2008, 04:17 PM~9926072
> *studdering stanly, studdering stanly, studdering stanly
> *


 :banghead: stop it :banghead: stop it :banghead: stop it :banghead: stop it :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2008, 06:10 PM~9927107
> *Speaking of..............needed that price check for those kaddy chips :biggrin:
> *



can't a fellow east sider get a price check!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2008, 08:56 PM~9928712
> *can't a fellow east sider get a price check!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


East sider??? you live on the west now, trader :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
pm sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 PM~9930586
> *East sider??? you live on the west now, trader  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pm sent homie  :biggrin:
> *



Traitor?!! Me? No, I'm just expanding!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks big homie!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

GOOD MORNING AZ.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup foo!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole az familia whatz new


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT UP MI GENTE :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A 100 gal FISH TANK FOR A REALLY GOOD DEAL, COMES W/ 3 KILLER CICHLID FISH AND EVERYTHING NEEDED (filters, rocks, warmer, stand, etc). WILL TAKE LIKE $250


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

must sell asap. 602-486-6937


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 14 2008, 05:17 PM~9944105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whena man needs crack, a man needs crack!!!!!


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Can someone point me in the right direction for a headliner installation on my 67 Impala SS Hardtop? I already got the headliner, just need it all installed. Dont got a lot of $, and I havent been able to do it right by myself. Im in PHX and willing to take it wherever for a good deal.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 15 2008, 06:26 PM~9953171
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Whasssup Bro!

oh yeah you forgot Beto in your line-up of fallen brothers......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 14 2008, 11:59 AM~9941972
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A 100 gal FISH TANK FOR A REALLY GOOD DEAL, COMES W/ 3 KILLER CICHLID FISH AND EVERYTHING NEEDED (filters, rocks, warmer, stand, etc). WILL TAKE LIKE $250
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Fresh Water or Salt Water?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

freshwater

When u ready to sell me that bike????


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 16 2008, 05:31 PM~9959039
> *freshwater
> 
> When u ready to sell me that bike????
> *


Thats my first Bike so it will never be 4-Sale Im gonna build a glass case for it & put it in my living room after I get a New Bike :biggrin: 

Oyea you have a PM on the Tank


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

i hear ya, I seen that 00 gixxer, but damn I don't like them s-rad gixxers, It is a good deal though, but they didn't mention the miles. 
I told you my boy picked up an 01 busa for like $2500......them deals are out there, just gotta know where to look, and know people who ride. Might pick me up something with a blown motor or a wreck and rebuild it


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

SNEEK PEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz+Feb 12 2008, 09:18 AM~9923279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2008, 12:25 AM~9968455
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, DO YOU STILL NEED THOSE ADAPTERS?????
> I HAVE THEM WHEN YOU WANT THEM......................
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  NICE
> *



Was up homie, I got busy with work this past weekend, I'll hit you up for those kaddy chips on Friday.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 PM~9930586
> *East sider??? you live on the west now, trader  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pm sent homie  :biggrin:
> *


wassup ben ey how much for the buick knock off chips?


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOOD AZ SIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

who's showing at the LRM show???


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

INTRUDERS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRUDAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phoenixaz1966_@Feb 20 2008, 11:59 AM~9986826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BIG BEN USE TO HIT THAT.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

still up for grabs 6,000 602-486-7937


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

thanks for the BDay wish.......Bishes!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 20 2008, 12:48 PM~9987106
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BIG BEN USE TO HIT THAT.
> *


and then you stole that from him, you cockblocker


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 20 2008, 12:48 PM~9987106
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BIG BEN USE TO HIT THAT.
> *


 :roflmao: hahaha he still doing that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

feliz cumpleaños trudawg :nicoderm:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phoenixaz1966_@Feb 20 2008, 03:18 PM~9988246
> *and then you stole that from him, you cockblocker
> *


I ONLY STOLE HER CUASE YOU SAID YOU WANTED HER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Good game last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 20 2008, 03:28 PM~9988323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HEARD SHE WAS GOING TO BE YOUR BABY MAMA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2008, 09:51 AM~9994823
> *HAHAHA AND YOUR DOING HIM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Feb 21 2008, 07:27 AM~9994061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD GAME....WERE ALL MY SUNS FANS AT :biggrin: :roflmao: YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT BEFORE THE FIRST MEETING THIS YEAR.... NOW 4 GAMES LATER :biggrin: :roflmao: IT HURTS DONT IT :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 21 2008, 04:19 PM~9997516
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD GAME....WERE ALL MY SUNS FANS AT :biggrin:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT BEFORE THE FIRST MEETING THIS YEAR.... NOW 4 GAMES LATER :biggrin:  :roflmao:  IT HURTS DONT IT :biggrin:
> *


mamon :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 21 2008, 04:19 PM~9997516
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD GAME....WERE ALL MY SUNS FANS AT :biggrin:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT BEFORE THE FIRST MEETING THIS YEAR.... NOW 4 GAMES LATER :biggrin:  :roflmao:  IT HURTS DONT IT :biggrin:
> *



still here........


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 21 2008, 05:58 PM~9998474
> *:biggrin: mamon :biggrin:
> *


YAYA.......


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 21 2008, 04:19 PM~9997516
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD GAME....WERE ALL MY SUNS FANS AT :biggrin:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT BEFORE THE FIRST MEETING THIS YEAR.... NOW 4 GAMES LATER :biggrin:  :roflmao:  IT HURTS DONT IT :biggrin:
> *


yeah fuckin SHACK SUCKED BUT I STILL SAY, FUCK THE LAKERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenixaz1966_@Feb 21 2008, 11:46 PM~10002349
> *yeah fuckin SHACK SUCKED BUT I STILL SAY, FUCK THE LAKERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT SHAQ DID SUCK, BUT I STILL SAY FUCK THE SUNS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 22 2008, 04:08 PM~10006343
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT SHAQ DID SUCK, BUT I STILL SAY FUCK THE SUNS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:nono: ............................................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 22 2008, 05:44 PM~10007025
> *:nono: ............................................... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: .............WHAT I SAY................. :biggrin:


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 22 2008, 04:08 PM~10006343
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT SHAQ DID SUCK, BUT I STILL SAY FUCK THE SUNS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: 









Isn't this the Suns motto?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Feb 22 2008, 11:03 PM~10009543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT SURE IS :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 23 2008, 07:03 PM~10014169
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 22 2008, 06:43 PM~10007428
> *:dunno: .............WHAT I SAY................. :biggrin:
> *



It's all good :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I need anyones help, I need a upper fan shroud and the wheel well liners for an 82 Coupe DeVille. Engine is a v-6.

If anyone has them in good condition (not rotted, will be painted), please pm me.


Thanks


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 24 2008, 11:30 AM~10017545
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

AZ TTMFT. ARE WE GONNA TAKE OVER THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND?????????????????


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE YOU GUYS AT THE ARIZONA SUPER SHOW.........*


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

If anyone needs a show sign, I highly recommend Anthony from Spirit CC!!! He did a sign for my son's bike and it came out great! 

Thanks Anthony!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 25 2008, 09:43 AM~10023906
> *If anyone needs a show sign, I highly recommend Anthony from Spirit CC!!!  He did a sign for my son's bike and it came out great!
> 
> Thanks Anthony!!!
> *


see you this weekend Jen....


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

WHATS UP AZ, HOW IS EVERYONE?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 25 2008, 08:44 AM~10023913
> *see you this weekend Jen....
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phoenixaz1966_@Feb 25 2008, 11:17 AM~10024863
> *WHATS UP AZ, HOW IS EVERYONE?????
> *


WHAT UP PUTO..........I MEAN PUTA MY BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

see u all on sunday!!!

and oh yea..............









L A K E R S!!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2008, 01:31 PM~10026520
> *see u all on sunday!!!
> 
> and oh yea..............
> ...



boooo lakers....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 25 2008, 12:56 PM~10025789
> *WHAT UP PUTO..........I MEAN PUTA MY BAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn mando, who the hell is that???


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2008, 04:56 PM~10027575
> *damn mando, who the hell is that???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I THOUGHT IT WAS YOUR BIIIIIITTTTTCCCCHHHH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY HIT ME UP I NEED A PRICE ON SOME RINES WAY?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10026520
> *see u all on sunday!!!
> 
> and oh yea..............
> ...



:uh: .......... :thumbsdown: .................... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Yo AZ Peeps! I have a studio photo shoot planned for this Thursday with a model and I wanted to use some lowrider oriented type of props. If anyone can help out with some things. Let me know. 

Thanks, 

Carlos 
480-678-5908


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 25 2008, 08:43 AM~10023906
> *If anyone needs a show sign, I highly recommend Anthony from Spirit CC!!!  He did a sign for my son's bike and it came out great!
> 
> Thanks Anthony!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: i told you ,that mofo gets down :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

everyone ready for the show, it came up quick.............


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* SOMETHING TO DO SATURDAY NIGHT...*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 25 2008, 09:19 PM~10030105
> *everyone ready for the show, it came up quick.............
> *


sure the hell did.....didn't it!!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 26 2008, 06:37 AM~10032578
> *sure the hell did.....didn't it!!!
> *


TOO DAMN QUICK :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Feb 26 2008, 08:10 AM~10032899
> *TOO DAMN QUICK :uh:
> *


you ready????? ..........for that 8 hour move in.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 25 2008, 08:43 AM~10023906
> *If anyone needs a show sign, I highly recommend Anthony from Spirit CC!!!  He did a sign for my son's bike and it came out great!
> 
> Thanks Anthony!!!
> *


THANKS ALOT JEN, IM GLAD U LIKED IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 26 2008, 08:25 AM~10032967
> *you ready????? ..........for that 8 hour move in.....lol :biggrin:
> *


YUP WELL DAMN NEAR, PUSHIN IT HELLA CLOSE. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Feb 25 2008, 11:52 PM~10031610
> * SOMETHING TO DO SATURDAY NIGHT...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 26 2008, 09:07 AM~10033147
> *THANKS ALOT JEN, IM GLAD U LIKED IT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Posting this for a homie

want to trade two tru classics reverse( 14x7 ) for one tru spoke reverse (14x7)

pm for number and more info


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

View My TinyFx


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $300.00 
Call For Details 623-435-0222


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

AND YOU THOUGHT IT WAS OVER !!!!!!!!!! :nono: KING GEORGE PUTTING IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN IN 98" AND IN 08" 10 YEARS LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks+Feb 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10028107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I'M GLAD I SOLD MY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ANYONE KNOW A GUY, THAT KNOWS A GUY THAT HOOKS UP CABLE???? :wow:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 27 2008, 10:31 AM~10042021
> *:wave:
> *


whats sup homie,,,,,, call me asap


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 27 2008, 09:18 AM~10041622
> *ANYONE KNOW A GUY, THAT KNOWS A GUY THAT HOOKS UP CABLE???? :wow:
> *


I DO!!!!!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2008, 10:07 PM~10047159
> *I DO!!!!!
> *


I need the HOOK UP!!! ASAP!! It's in a high-rise condo building so gotta be somewhat professional when getting access to the cable tap.....ya know
lemme know


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Feb 25 2008, 11:52 PM~10031610
> * SOMETHING TO DO SATURDAY NIGHT...
> 
> 
> ...



Dj Villin 
:thumbsup:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10039186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB....MUCH PROPS!!!!*


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND ARIZONA.....GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 25 2008, 07:19 PM~10028770
> *Yo AZ Peeps! I have a studio photo shoot planned for this Thursday with a model and I wanted to use some lowrider oriented type of props.  If anyone can help out with some things.  Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


IT WAS FUN AT THE SHOOT, THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE, GLAD TO BE THERE FOR YOU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 27 2008, 11:35 PM~10047890
> *I need the HOOK UP!!! ASAP!! It's in a high-rise condo building so gotta be somewhat professional when getting access to the cable tap.....ya know
> lemme know
> *


CALL ME HOMIE AND I'LL HOOK YOU UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*What up AZ*


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10039113
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $300.00
> Call For Details 623-435-0222
> 
> ...



Thank to all the guys for stopping by and buying rims, We sold 10 sets and have 5 sets left, come Saterday night the sale ends and we'll be at are new location, Stop by and check us out. Thanks again


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2008, 10:20 PM~10055291
> *CALL ME HOMIE AND I'LL HOOK YOU UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


No doubt homie! Good Lookin out!!


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* LET THE CRUISING DOWN CENTRAL AVE BEGIN...*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone selling any LEGAL pistols or rifles??
----I missed the damn gun-show again


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone selling any LEGAL pistols or rifles??
----I missed the damn gun-show again


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

anyone know of a GOOD,REASONABLE muffler shop? please post if you got any A.S.A.P! :0 thanks


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

ANYBODY??? I SEE YOU GUYS LOOKING!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Feb 29 2008, 07:07 PM~10061199
> *anyone know of a GOOD,REASONABLE muffler shop? please post if you got any A.S.A.P! :0 thanks
> *


I went to a shop & got my BigBody done all new from manifolds on back & not to bad on prices also got it done quick 
Im not 100% sure what the name of it is but I know its on Cave Creek st. 
between Greenway & Bell right next door to the KFC


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Feb 29 2008, 07:07 PM~10061199
> *anyone know of a GOOD,REASONABLE muffler shop? please post if you got any A.S.A.P! :0 thanks
> *


hit me up homie, i'll hook you up


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10062539
> *I went to a shop & got my BigBody done all new from manifolds on back & not to bad on prices also got it done quick
> Im not 100% sure what the name of it is but I know its on Cave Creek st.
> between Greenway  & Bell  right next door to the KFC
> *


thnks homie!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2008, 01:53 AM~10063587
> *hit me up homie, i'll hook you up
> *


I need a downpipe made for my S10, stupid flex pipe broke.....


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona whatz good


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

NOTHING LIKE HAVIN THE WIFE BITCHIN AND MOAN ABOUT SPENDIN TO MUCH TIME WORKIN ON THE RIDE FOR THE SHOW,THEN FINALLY ROLL OUT AND GET A FUCKIN FLAT AThttp:// FOUR IN THE DAMN MORNING :thumbsdown: :yessad:
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/R...c030308_1-1.jpg


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:44 AM~10076283
> *NOTHING LIKE HAVIN THE WIFE BITCHIN AND MOAN ABOUT SPENDIN TO MUCH TIME WORKIN ON THE RIDE FOR THE SHOW,THEN FINALLY ROLL OUT AND GET A FUCKIN FLAT AThttp:// FOUR IN THE DAMN MORNING :thumbsdown:  :yessad:
> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/R...c030308_1-1.jpg
> *


dawg let me tell you i thought about that shit all day and it bothered me cause i know how hard you worked on your ride :angry:  and at the end of the show my fucken ball joint just snapped when i was turning my wheel...luckily the club brothers from la were still there and they came running to help me out...that made my night...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2008, 01:53 AM~10063587
> *hit me up homie, i'll hook you up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Manic Mechanics

The shop has moved :biggrin: We like to thank all the that that helped with the move. We will be having a re Grand opening and posting it soon Thanks to all for the waiting and stop by soon


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP AZZILLA!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Mar 2 2008, 11:14 PM~10074403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAAAANNNNNN, IF I WERE THERE I WOULD'VE HELPED WITH THE QUICKNESS.......


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2008, 11:54 PM~10082647
> *DAAAAMMMNNNNN, WHERE THE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN STRANGER????*


Lost, lol. I've just been real busy here at work lately and even after I get out of work I have shit I have to do. So I haven't even really had time to do anything. Just saving up a lil cash to buy another car  . So what's good around here now a days?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 3 2008, 06:00 PM~10079851
> *dawg let me tell you i thought about that shit all day and it bothered me cause i know how hard you worked on your ride :angry:    and at the end of the show my fucken ball joint just snapped when i was turning my wheel...luckily the club brothers from la were still there and they came running to help me out...that made my night...
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO,WE BOTH HAD A FUCKED UP SUNDAY :angry: HEY BRO HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HANDLE THAT :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 4 2008, 08:48 AM~10084688
> *Lost, lol. I've just been real busy here at work lately and even after I get out of work I have shit I have to do. So I haven't even really had time to do anything. Just saving up a lil cash to buy another car  . So what's good around here now a days?
> *


same ol shit homie, you know what up................. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2008, 04:57 PM~10087892
> *same ol shit homie, you know what up.................    :biggrin:
> *



Orale. Yeah bro I'm just trying to get a few chips together to get another ride. I don't know what I want yet but we'll see when I have the cash.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Mar 3 2008, 07:54 PM~10080759
> *Manic Mechanics
> 
> The shop has moved  :biggrin:  We like to thank all the that that helped with the move.  We will be having a re Grand opening and posting it soon  Thanks to all for the waiting and stop by soon
> ...


TTT


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is the link to the PHX show pics there is 132 pics up on the site... let me know what you guys think... *Lowriding Underground*


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 4 2008, 08:10 PM~10089949
> *Here is the link to the PHX show pics there is 132 pics up on the site... let me know what you guys think... Lowriding Underground
> 
> 
> ...


DAM RICKY YOU STILL GETTING DOWN ON THE PICTURES HOMIE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Mar 3 2008, 07:54 PM~10080759
> *Manic Mechanics
> 
> The shop has moved  :biggrin:  We like to thank all the that that helped with the move.  We will be having a re Grand opening and posting it soon  Thanks to all for the waiting and stop by soon
> ...


You're closer to my shop now :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 4 2008, 08:30 PM~10090141
> *You're closer to my shop now :biggrin:
> *


Sup Dee!
thanks for helping me out at the show homie!...............wuz busy guzzeling beer that smuggled in the day of the show and didn't get to see the show or take any pics....lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Man this shit is DEAD!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 5 2008, 07:34 AM~10093213
> *Sup Dee!
> thanks for helping me out at the show homie!...............wuz busy guzzeling beer that smuggled in the day of the show and didn't get to see the show or take any pics....lol
> *



You're welcome, I came by late, talked to Jen, saw you sitten off to the side, I think you were getting ready for more beer. I had my godson with so didn't stay long, had to go show him the cars.


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10046606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES!!!*


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Mar 4 2008, 08:09 PM~10089943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES!!! *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO SANBERDO ON 4 13 08 NEED TO FIND TRANSPORT PLEASE PM ME


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10113586
> *
> *


I see you online..............did you get your computer working, or you're on your phone???


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 7 2008, 02:28 PM~10114509
> *I see you online..............did you get your computer working, or you're on your phone???
> *


im on my phone :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10046606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 8 2008, 07:29 PM~10123384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2008, 10:54 PM~10082647
> *:biggrin:
> CALL ME
> DAAAAMMMNNNNN, WHERE THE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN STRANGER????
> ...


thanks homie i know you would have and believe me i really appreciate that ben!! i would do the same for you homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

where is everybody?....everybodys computer must have a virus from looking at internet porn :0 i just got mine fixxed :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 9 2008, 09:32 PM~10130532
> *where is everybody?....everybodys computer must have a virus from looking at internet porn :0 i just got mine fixxed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 9 2008, 09:32 PM~10130532
> *where is everybody?....everybodys computer must have a virus from looking at internet porn :0 i just got mine fixxed :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 9 2008, 09:32 PM~10130532
> *where is everybody?....everybodys computer must have a virus from looking at internet porn :0 i just got mine fixxed :biggrin:
> *


I stay looking without logging in.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 9 2008, 09:32 PM~10130532
> *where is everybody?....everybodys computer must have a virus from looking at internet porn :0 i just got mine fixxed :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 9 2008, 10:30 PM~10131119
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


haha!!... :0


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 10 2008, 08:52 AM~10132808
> *WHAT UP  :biggrin:
> *



sup b"I"g hom"I"e :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: HEY BRO I GOT THEM XENON LIGHTS :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Mar 10 2008, 12:43 PM~10134269
> *:biggrin: HEY BRO I GOT THEM XENON LIGHTS  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


xenon?...are those the blue lights bro?...


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Mar 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10102287
> * WE'LL BE THERE HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 10 2008, 01:29 PM~10134609
> *xenon?...are those the blue lights bro?...
> *


NAH BETTER THAN THE BLUE.I WILL SEND YA PICS


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillachopper_@Mar 10 2008, 02:28 PM~10135024
> *SEE YOU THERE
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 10 2008, 05:26 PM~10135832
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What's good?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 10 2008, 08:31 PM~10138350
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WE HAVE A MEETING SUNDAY!!! :tears: :tears: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Cruzing thiz Saturday meet up at long wongs at central and baseline at 6 that's for everyone on the SS and we are going to drive to 91av and northern at the autozone so enyone for that side of town be waiting for us at autozone letz wake up phx and please take care thiz spot


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

awesome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 11 2008, 07:08 PM~10145342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  WE HAVE A MEETING SUNDAY!!!  :tears:  :tears:  :rofl:
> *



:| :happysad:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2008, 07:34 PM~10146169
> *Cruzing thiz Saturday meet up at long wongs at central and baseline at 6 that's for everyone on the SS and we are going to drive to 91av and northern at the autozone so enyone for that side of town be waiting for us at autozone letz wake up phx and please take care thiz spot
> *


ORALE CABRON, YOU GUYS JUST GONNA CRUISE UP THERE, OR YOU GONNA CRUISE BACK TO THE SOUTH SIDE?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Mar 12 2008, 12:11 AM~10148959
> *ORALE CABRON, YOU GUYS JUST GONNA CRUISE UP THERE, OR YOU GONNA CRUISE BACK TO THE SOUTH SIDE?
> *


We are cruzing back to the SS but we are going to kick it at autozone hope we can get a DJ and have some goodtimes


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's the video for "Body Marked Up" that was done here at the park on the South Side. 

http://www.xxlmag.com/online/?p=20242


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10151386
> *Here's the video for "Body Marked Up".
> 
> http://www.xxlmag.com/online/?p=20242
> ...


hows the homebuying going?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 12 2008, 11:26 AM~10151571
> *hows the homebuying going?
> *


They accepted my offer and we are getting ready to do the inspection process! How's downtown?? You miss us, Westsiders??? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 02:06 PM~10151752
> *They accepted my offer and we are getting ready to do the inspection process!  How's downtown??  You miss us, Westsiders??? :biggrin:
> *


Congratts hun.How you been? :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2008, 12:08 PM~10151762
> *Congratts hun.How you been? :cheesy:
> *


Hi Nim! I'm doing good. I'm tryin to keep myself busy and out of trouble. How's family??


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10151772
> *Hi Nim! I'm doing good. I'm tryin to keep myself busy and out of trouble.  How's family??
> *


everyone's doing good.I am done getting introuble it ain't fun anymore LOL. my 16 year old is still out there.I lost touch with her.but I am glad you all doing good out there.God Bless.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 12:06 PM~10151752
> *They accepted my offer and we are getting ready to do the inspection process!  How's downtown??  You miss us, Westsiders??? :biggrin:
> *


damn that's tight! Not much downtime for me between moves i guess :nosad: lol....but it's all good, I'm happy for you. Buying a house is a great feeling. After the ordeal I had moving out of the Bird Ln house, I will never rent shit again.
-must say I'm loving the downtown life! Only a 8 minute drive to work!!! I woke up today at 6:10 and was at work by 6:33 :biggrin: 
You'll have to come check it out!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2008, 12:15 PM~10151793
> *everyone's doing good.I am done getting introuble it ain't fun anymore LOL. my 16 year old is still out there.I lost touch with her.but I am glad you all doing good out there.God Bless.
> *


I had alot going on but I'm definitely taking a break from all of it. Let me know if you need me to cruise over to your daughters house and set her straight! LOL. She's probably just going thru that teenage bullshit drama. I'm dreading that with my son.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 12 2008, 12:17 PM~10151802
> *damn that's tight! Not much downtime for me between moves i guess :nosad: lol....but it's all good, I'm happy for you. Buying a house is a great feeling. After the ordeal I had moving out of the Bird Ln house, I will never rent shit again.
> -must say I'm loving the downtown life! Only a 8 minute drive to work!!! I woke up today at 6:10 and was at work by 6:33 :biggrin:
> You'll have to come check it out!
> *


You never finished telling me about it. That's good you like City life lol...I'm happy for you. I'll be in touch, cuz you know I need help moving the garage stuff. You think 20 Minutes will come to AZ to help me move to??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Whut it dew everybody?

Trudawg where you stayin at now bro?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 12 2008, 01:04 PM~10152070
> *Whut it dew everybody?
> 
> Trudawg where you stayin at now bro?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatz up Hector como estas dawg


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10151863
> *You never finished telling me about it. That's good you like City life lol...I'm happy for you. I'll be in touch, cuz you know I need help moving the garage stuff.  You think 20 Minutes will come to AZ to help me move to??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


give me a holla jen... which house did you end up going with any of the ones I heard about?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 12 2008, 12:17 PM~10151802
> *damn that's tight! Not much downtime for me between moves i guess :nosad: lol....but it's all good, I'm happy for you. Buying a house is a great feeling. After the ordeal I had moving out of the Bird Ln house, I will never rent shit again.
> -must say I'm loving the downtown life! Only a 8 minute drive to work!!! I woke up today at 6:10 and was at work by 6:33 :biggrin:
> You'll have to come check it out!
> *


U gotta come out this way anyways to get me the $ for the painting.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Mar 11 2008, 08:03 AM~10141415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup chuckster!! thats a bad ass plaque homie  :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10151386
> *Here's the video for "Body Marked Up" that was done here at the park on the South Side.
> 
> http://www.xxlmag.com/online/?p=20242
> ...


  :thumbsup: i got my 3sec fame :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 12 2008, 07:11 PM~10154653
> *  :thumbsup: i got my 3sec fame :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. thought you'd like that! :biggrin: Dont forget it's almost Friday! Is Elizabeth ready????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Mar 12 2008, 01:04 PM~10152070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's friday??
................Anyone showing in San Bernadino???? Better send in $$$ soon!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 12 2008, 02:25 PM~10151844
> *I had alot going on but I'm definitely taking a break from all of it.  Let me know if you need me to cruise over to your daughters house and set her straight! LOL.  She's probably just going thru that teenage bullshit drama.  I'm dreading that with my son.
> *


yea thats what it is.she left with her mom cus her mom lets her do anything so she wanted a boy freind and now she got one.just hope she don't end up prego.glad to hear your taking it easy.boys are a lil better to handel.especialy since he is into lowriding so he won't get too distracted with gangs and shit like that


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Mar 12 2008, 06:15 PM~10154159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope things get better for you. Maybe she'll realize that more freedom from her mom doesnt make things better. I was a hellion back in my teen years too. But I've learned alot from the many mistakes I made. Hang in there!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 13 2008, 07:50 AM~10158241
> *Actually I didnt tell you about it.  But soon u can see for yourself.  :biggrin:  Trudawg I got a fine from the HOA for you BBQ grill.  Can you believe that crap???
> We're having a meeting at the Lighthouse.  You member that place right???? :biggrin:
> *


Meeting for Who??
.....sorry about the grill  I'll come toss it out if you don't want it


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 07:55 AM~10158278
> *Meeting for Who??
> .....sorry about the grill  I'll come toss it out if you don't want it
> *


It's in the garage now. I blamed on the people next door to me. LOL....

I've had a ruff week, so we're headin to the spot tomorrow for a "meeting".


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Mar 12 2008, 02:48 PM~10152442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy... swoop up all them bitches from the club at night or what? lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:25 AM~10158906
> *Sup Jen!
> I'm good bro... Just working and shit. Y tu?
> Easy... swoop up all them bitches from the club at night or what? lol
> *


You already know


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 10:48 AM~10159046
> *You already know
> *



That's what's up playa!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 07:01 AM~10157997
> *deLUX apartment HIGH in the SKY...........Downtown. I can see the whole valley from my living room! :biggrin:
> Wussup Homie!
> Can I just paypal you the money?????? :biggrin:
> ...


Qvo homie I think I see you driving on central and baseline last weekend


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 13 2008, 07:50 AM~10158241
> *We're having a meeting at the Lighthouse.  You member that place right???? :biggrin:
> *


I'm surprised that place is still open. Manny's after for dinner? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 13 2008, 12:06 PM~10159802
> *Qvo homie I think I see you driving on central and baseline last weekend
> *


yea man I was out riding


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

i got this for sale homies :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 03:22 PM~10161188
> *yea man I was out riding
> *


Kool bro are you comming out Saturday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:25 AM~10158906
> *Sup Jen!
> I'm good bro... Just working and shit. Y tu?
> Easy... swoop up all them bitches from the club at night or what? lol
> *


Same here bro working and trying to make it to san bernardino


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 13 2008, 01:12 PM~10160330
> *I'm surprised that place is still open. Manny's after for dinner? :biggrin:
> *


Yep still open. Not bad either. I've been sick since the show...finally better....time to get out of the house!! You and Yolanda coming out??? Maybe we can get Pam out???


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 07:01 AM~10157997
> *Wussup Homie!
> Can I just paypal you the money?????? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah if you want to.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody have a copy of the Intimidations Show flier? I could have swore I saw it posted on here but I can't find it. Can someone please post it.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 13 2008, 03:12 PM~10160330
> *I'm surprised that place is still open. Manny's after for dinner? :biggrin:
> *


whats up carnal? I missed you homie haven't heard fom you brother.hit me up some time bro God Bless carnal.hope all is well.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 13 2008, 05:38 PM~10162109
> *Yep still open. Not bad either. I've been sick since the show...finally better....time to get out of the house!!  You and Yolanda coming out???  Maybe we can get Pam out???
> *


Jen, what time? Have a few things to do in the afternoon, i'm sure we can swing by.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 14 2008, 02:04 PM~10168806
> *Jen, what time? Have a few things to do in the afternoon, i'm sure we can swing by.
> *


probably 9 ish???? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 13 2008, 04:53 PM~10161791
> *Kool bro are you comming out Saturday
> *


whats' going on Saturday??


----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 14 2008, 02:39 PM~10169076
> *whats' going on Saturday??
> *


 :twak:  Cruise...........from the southside to 91st ave and northern..........just when you move too


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

whats up big bad azz phx man i miss it out there


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2008, 07:34 PM~10146169
> *Cruzing thiz Saturday meet up at long wongs at central and baseline at 6 that's for everyone on the SS and we are going to drive to 91av and northern at the autozone so enyone for that side of town be waiting for us at autozone letz wake up phx and please take care thiz spot
> *


Ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 14 2008, 09:42 PM~10172059
> *
> *


Whatz up Abraham


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 15 2008, 12:02 PM~10175218
> *Whatz up Abraham
> *


what up gato


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14]AZ GOODTIMES[/SIZE]


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 14 2008, 02:39 PM~10169076
> *whats' going on Saturday??
> *


WHATZ UP DAWG I JUST SEE YOU IN THE CARWASH WHY YOU DIDNT STOP


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 16 2008, 06:14 PM~10182453
> *[SIZE=14]AZ GOODTIMES[/SIZE]
> *


QVO BRO NICE CRUISING WITH YOU ON SATURDAY


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

How was the cruise on Saturdaynight? Hopefully a good turn out. I was able to stop by Maries bar 16st Thomas for the Sunday BBQ....Good turn out, nice rides,good music. Should have another next month, its worth checking out. I met a few people from Old School CC, Society CC.......cool gente.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

CAR SOLD TODAY...OFF TO ITS NEW HOME IN GERMANY....... CRAZY SHIT HUH???


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10183910
> *QVO BRO NICE CRUISING WITH YOU ON SATURDAY
> *


WE SHOULD DO AGAIN HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 16 2008, 08:49 PM~10183892
> *WHATZ UP DAWG I JUST SEE YOU IN THE CARWASH WHY YOU DIDNT STOP
> *


I was just rollin through for a minute taking a chick for quick cruise, then headed back to my crib.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Mar 17 2008, 02:35 AM~10185787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...NEXT DOPE AZ PAINT! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 17 2008, 06:16 PM~10191237
> * GOODTIMES
> *


WHAT UP CARBRON?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 17 2008, 01:31 PM~10188980
> *THANKS HOMIES...NEXT DOPE AZ PAINT! :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *


Lookin good Marinate!  



Jeremy, hope your feeling better!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

yes i am thank you jen


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Mar 18 2008, 02:31 AM~10195172
> *WHAT UP CARBRON?
> *


TRY TO START MY NEW PROJECTS HEY R U SHOWING SAN BERDOO IF YES PM ME ASAP !!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 19 2008, 06:09 AM~10203839
> *Buenos diAZ
> *


SUP HOMIE LET ME KNOW WUTS UP


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HERE IS MY 1987 MONTE CARLO LS. EVERYTHING IS SHAVED, DOORS, FIREWALL. AND MY HOOD AND TRUNK LID IS SHAVED TOO.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

EAST VALLEY RIDERS,PHOENIX RIDERS,ALL SOLO RIDERS,CAR CLUBS INVITED !!! :biggrin: 
LIVE BOXING,DRAG RACING,CONCERT

REGISTER ONLINE AT:WWW.GAMERIDES.COM AND WWW.YOURCLUBZ.COM

FIREBIRD INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
CHANDLER,AZ 85226

BRING OUT YOUR HOPPERS!! :biggrin: 
MORE INFO: CALL G.A.M.E @ 480-894-3434 OR STOP BY OUR SHOWROOM FOR PRE-REGISTRATION 4041 W MILKY WAY CHANDLER,AZ 85226
:thumbsup:








:biggrin: :biggrin: lets show support for this show,iF all goes well more shows at FIREBIRD!!! AND IF MORE SIGN UP MO HOPPS!!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

EAST VALLEY RIDERS,PHOENIX RIDERS,ALL SOLO RIDERS,CAR CLUBS INVITED !!! :biggrin: 
LIVE BOXING,DRAG RACING,CONCERT

REGISTER ONLINE AT:WWW.GAMERIDES.COM AND WWW.YOURCLUBZ.COM

FIREBIRD INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
CHANDLER,AZ 85226

BRING OUT YOUR HOPPERS!! :biggrin: 
MORE INFO: CALL G.A.M.E @ 480-894-3434 OR STOP BY OUR SHOWROOM FOR PRE-REGISTRATION 4041 W MILKY WAY CHANDLER,AZ 85226
:thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 19 2008, 09:46 AM~10205135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mike


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 19 2008, 06:27 AM~10203900
> *SUP HOMIE LET ME KNOW WUTS UP
> *


no too much homie are you ready for san bernardino


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 19 2008, 04:33 PM~10208497
> *looking good mike
> *


THANKS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

for sale or trade?????? :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 19 2008, 04:37 PM~10208518
> *THANKS.. :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MIKEY, DAMN ITS ABOUT TIME I GOT SOMEONE FROM THE CLUB THAT GETS ON HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 PM~10211504
> *WHATS UP MIKEY, DAMN ITS ABOUT TIME I GOT SOMEONE FROM THE CLUB THAT GETS ON HERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BEN......UNITY........


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 PM~10211504
> *WHATS UP MIKEY, DAMN ITS ABOUT TIME I GOT SOMEONE FROM THE CLUB THAT GETS ON HERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BIG PIMPIN, WHAT UP BEN HIT ME UP.....FOOLIO


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES PASSING TRU


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

If you don't already have marked on your calendar. It's tonight in downtown Scottsdale.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whats the deal with this event?? You need tickets? Can you bring your lolo or what?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 20 2008, 06:46 AM~10213475
> *Whats the deal with this event?? You need tickets? Can you bring your lolo or what?
> *


It's a free event. The only thing you have to pay for is if you want to get into the lowrider inspired fashion show from 9-12AM. 

And it's up to you if you want to roll up there on your "lo-lo." 

From what I understand, this could be the first lowrider oriented event being held in the downtown Scottsdale area.


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

for sale, $300.00 installed, if you dont know what this is, its a fta reciever well worth the $300, youll get that back in the first month if you have any questions im me.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 PM~10211504
> *WHATS UP MIKEY, DAMN ITS ABOUT TIME I GOT SOMEONE FROM THE CLUB THAT GETS ON HERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UNITY


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Mar 20 2008, 10:52 AM~10214892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a reciever for what? Satelite?? What makes it worth $300??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Mar 20 2008, 01:17 PM~10215909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phoenixaz1966_@Mar 21 2008, 01:06 AM~10220365
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Go team!!!!!!Go!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2008, 04:57 AM~10213165
> *If you don't already have marked on your calendar.  It's tonight in downtown Scottsdale.
> 
> 
> ...


I went down there and didn't see sqaut!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Mar 20 2008, 04:57 AM~10213165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt go to the right bar! LOL You missed a great time!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2008, 08:14 AM~10221473
> *This was cool!  Had lots of fun!
> You didnt go to the right bar! LOL  You missed a great time!
> *


You going to Casa Grande tonight or tomorrow??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 21 2008, 08:34 AM~10221556
> *You going to Casa Grande tonight or tomorrow??
> *


Tonight??? Does anything even happen in Casa Grande at night?? I have a little something to do tonight, so I wont go til the morning or early afternoon:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2008, 08:56 AM~10221696
> *Tonight???  Does anything even happen in Casa Grande at night??  I have a little something to do tonight, so I wont go til the morning or early afternoon:biggrin:
> *


yea I know  
But if there is something or someone to do in Casa Grande at nigth believe me I'll find it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2008, 04:57 AM~10213165
> *If you don't already have marked on your calendar.  It's tonight in downtown Scottsdale.
> 
> 
> ...


It was cool,we had a really goodtime too!!! :biggrin: 
i think most of us are still feeling it this morning!!! :barf:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

i'll post picz later!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's a 07 Charger I just finished airbrushing.....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10235389
> *Here's a 07 Charger I just finished airbrushing.....
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Dee :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10235389
> *Here's a 07 Charger I just finished airbrushing.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 23 2008, 11:04 PM~10239502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Mar 24 2008, 12:15 PM~10242554
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 24 2008, 03:00 PM~10243850
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the close ups!!



































































thanks for the props UNITY MIKE!!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2008, 02:16 PM~10252560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up ben!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2008, 02:16 PM~10252560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up ben


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2008, 02:16 PM~10252560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks good ben


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona we are having a carwash in Mesa thiz Saturday 29 at sonic located power and baseline so bring your ride out and let us clean your low low for you


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona we are having a carwash in Mesa thiz Saturday 29 at sonic located power and baseline so bring your ride out and let us clean your low low for you


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:41 PM~10260615
> *Sup
> *


qvo bro


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 26 2008, 03:58 PM~10261726
> *qvo bro
> *



Nada... trying to get a lil cheese together to get another car. The 67 is in the garage but I want something I can hop.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2008, 03:16 PM~10252560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, why you rollin with a paper plate?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 26 2008, 03:01 PM~10261752
> *Nada... trying to get a lil cheese together to get another car. The 67 is in the garage but I want something I can hop.
> *


must be nice what are you getting now


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 26 2008, 04:36 PM~10262013
> *must be nice what are you getting now
> *



I don't even know bro, lol. I'm thinking another g body, not sure if I want a malibu, caprice coupe, elco, or cutlass. Just something I haven't owned before. Well see what happens you know I always change my mind. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 26 2008, 04:45 PM~10262465
> *I don't even know bro, lol. I'm thinking another g body, not sure if I want a malibu, caprice coupe, elco, or cutlass. Just something I haven't owned before. Well see what happens you know I always change my mind.  :biggrin:
> *


What about a Lincoln


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 27 2008, 07:24 AM~10266616
> *What about a Lincoln
> *



Why you slangin your lincoln? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

UCE PHX CC is having a car wash on Saturday, March 29 starting at about 9am. It will be at Sonics in Mesa on Power and Baseline. Come out and show your support.

Bring all your dirty lowriders to get washed! All Mesa people, we want to see you out there! We are trying to show love in all area codes


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 24 2008, 04:39 PM~10244512
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10206754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:guns: :guns: TTMFT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 26 2008, 03:02 PM~10261763
> *Ben, why you rollin with a paper plate?
> *


cause i'm too poor, i can't afford the plates


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

UCE PHX CC is having a car wash on Saturday, March 29 starting at about 9am. It will be at Sonics in Mesa on Power and Baseline. Come out and show your support.

Bring all your dirty lowriders to get washed! All Mesa people, we want to see you out there! We are trying to show love in all area codes


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Where is everybody hangin'out now !


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10273731
> *Where is everybody hangin'out now !
> *


u need to come by and check out the new piece I'm working on!

There's a show up at 75th ave and bell this sunday 12-6. Its a minitruck show, the charger will be there.


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 20 2008, 02:42 PM~10216412
> *a reciever for what? Satelite?? What makes it worth $300??
> *


you never pay for tv again


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Mar 28 2008, 05:38 AM~10275051
> *you never pay for tv again
> *


i don't pay for tv now.............but you have to give up some more details. Do I need a dish? What service does it go with, what other equipment do I have. 
if you gonna pitch something you need to follow through homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 27 2008, 08:47 PM~10272229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Ryan?

Q-vo gatito?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Found out they might sell the company I'm working for, anybody know who hires fools with felonies? lol. Seriously though I might need another job here pretty soon.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo wey try to get a job at ben's custome wheeles LOL


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 28 2008, 12:34 PM~10277168
> *Qvo wey try to get a job at ben's custome wheeles LOL
> *



I know huh, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anyone got a multi charger they wanna rent out........lol My batteries are dead, and I wanna go cruising tonight!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up az


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

JUST WANT TO PUT IT OUT THERE, THERE IS GONNA BE A PARADE/CAR SHOW IN SUPERIOR TOMORROW. PARADE WILL START AT 9:00 AND CAR SHOW AT NOON. SORRY WE DIDN'T GET TO POST SOONER I WAS OUT OF TOWN ALLOT THIS WEEK. SO COME SUPPORT THE SMALL TOWN OF SUPERIOR. TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN CONTACT BENNY 520-827-9379, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 28 2008, 02:04 PM~10278272
> *anyone got a multi charger they wanna rent out........lol My batteries are dead, and I wanna go cruising tonight!!!
> *


you need to cruise back to the west side so I can get started on that pic for you.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZ GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 28 2008, 08:58 PM~10280895
> *AZ GOODTIMES!!!!
> *


WHAT UP CABRON.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

T :biggrin: T :cheesy: T


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

que onda azsiderz >>>> :wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 28 2008, 02:04 PM~10278272
> *anyone got a multi charger they wanna rent out........lol My batteries are dead, and I wanna go cruising tonight!!!
> *


 :uh: stop being cheap & spend your money, Hell you probley spend more than this at the club :biggrin: 

http://www.batteryservice.com/products_fin...lNumber=SE-1072


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mornin.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 28 2008, 11:34 AM~10277168
> *Qvo wey try to get a job at ben's custome wheeles LOL
> *


the first test to getting a job at Ben's Custom Wheels is to learn how to spell it right, que estupido eres :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2008, 05:20 PM~10300302
> *the first test to getting a job at Ben's Custom Wheels is to learn how to spell it right, que estupido eres :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Jajaja... paresen viejas!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2008, 04:20 PM~10300302
> *the first test to getting a job at Ben's Custom Wheels is to learn how to spell it right, que estupido eres :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pinche joto con chorro :buttkick:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 31 2008, 04:36 PM~10300457
> *Jajaja... paresen viejas!
> *


qvo hector :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 30 2008, 06:33 PM~10292455
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Mar 31 2008, 04:36 PM~10300457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAR DE JOTOS :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2008, 07:27 PM~10301468
> *PAR DE JOTOS  :biggrin:
> *


El unico par que te tengo es mi par de huevos en tu voca, jajajaja...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2008, 07:27 PM~10301468
> *PAR DE JOTOS  :biggrin:
> *


El unico par que te tengo es mi par de huevos en tu voca, jajajaja...


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10305999
> *Good morning!
> *


buenos dias. Gracias por ingles de discurso!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10306096
> *buenos dias. Gracias por ingles de discurso!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha... your nutz bro.


Que rollo gato!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE. JUS TPUTTING IT OUT THERE. I HAVE SIX SETS OF 175-75-14'S THAT'S GOING FOR 225.00 FOR THE SET,OH YEAH THEY ARE THE SKINNY WHITE WALLS. :biggrin:


----------



## Raider1911 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: 

Hello all,

Just reregistered to this forums, been a damn long time since I've logged in here. I'm just another cat here in Tucson, haven't owned a lo-low since my first daughter was born almost 5 years ago. My heart and desires are still with lowriders, and Now I'm starting to look for a affordable shell, or roller. Anyone know of anything send a message, smoke signals, anything =P. Poor but lookin and will provide a great home. I got love for 70-to early 80's caddys, caprices, grand prix, impalas...and anything else of interest really. In my younger days I was known for my nissan pickup, later after that maybe my 89 tbird with switches.


Anyways, just stopping in to say wazzup and hoping to be out there cruising with some of you tucson Folks in the future. 

Best Wishes,
Daniel aka raider!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 1 2008, 08:52 AM~10306096
> *buenos dias. Gracias por ingles de discurso!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn habla espanol senor


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:59 AM~10306148
> *Hahahaha... your nutz bro.
> Que rollo gato!
> *


What up Hector whatz new


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 1 2008, 11:21 AM~10306999
> *What up Hector whatz new
> *


nada nada... as soon as my boy lets me know on the top i'll hit you up.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 1 2008, 09:23 AM~10306392
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE. JUS TPUTTING IT OUT THERE. I HAVE SIX SETS OF 175-75-14'S THAT'S GOING FOR 225.00 FOR THE SET,OH YEAH THEY ARE THE SKINNY WHITE WALLS. :biggrin:
> *


NEVERMIND THEY ARE ALL GONE. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 1 2008, 04:38 PM~10309987
> *WHAT UP MIKE*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

looking for stainless trim for the rear passenger quater on my 93 fleetwood


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

COLOR=red]*SORRY FOR THE MIX UP HOMIES, ABOUT THE UNITY C.C. ANNUAL PICNIC THAT WAS SCEDULED THE SAME DAY. SEEMS TO BE THAT MAJESTICS IS THROWING A PICNIC IN MEMORY OF "BIG RICH" AND WE ALL WANT TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THEM SO THE DATE HAS CHANGED.... I'LL BE POSTING UP THE NEW DATE, THANKS *[/COLOR]


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!
CHECK IT OUT!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401905

POSTING THIS FOR MY HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

I got this turntable for sale 1,000


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone selling any guns???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Raider1911 (Apr 1, 2008)

rawr!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2008, 01:24 AM~10314069


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 2 2008, 06:58 PM~10320212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: :thumbsup:
il be here :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 2 2008, 06:58 PM~10320212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We be here 2


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup kids!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401905


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 2 2008, 06:58 PM~10320212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: We'll be there! Let me know if I can do anything to help!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

HOP ON SUNDAY


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

where,who? :0


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 3 2008, 06:11 PM~10328722
> *where,who? :0
> *



will post name of park early sunday morning 

BIG FISH FROM L.A. WILL BE VIDEO TAPING


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Apr 3 2008, 07:55 PM~10329656
> *will post name of park early sunday morning
> 
> BIG FISH FROM L.A. WILL BE VIDEO TAPING
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
whatz craking


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WHAT IT'S A TOP SECRET HOP?? :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 4 2008, 08:03 AM~10332668
> *WHAT IT'S A TOP SECRET HOP?? :roflmao:
> *



I know huh? lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 4 2008, 09:08 AM~10333537
> *I know huh? lol
> *


she don't know what she talking about is all......lol



wuz good homie, you still got that hummer?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 4 2008, 10:14 AM~10333588
> *she don't know what she talking about is all......lol
> wuz good homie, you still got that hummer?
> *



Yeah still got it bro. :biggrin: Prolly bring something new home tonight too :0 .


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 4 2008, 09:47 AM~10333918
> *Yeah still got it bro.  :biggrin: Prolly bring something new home tonight too  :0 .
> *


been trying to find a S-Class myself. 
Hanging around all the rich folks been making me wanna ride good..lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 4 2008, 10:50 AM~10333947
> *been trying to find a S-Class myself.
> Hanging around all the rich folks been making me wanna ride good..lol
> *



Fuck the rich folks bro... you do you, that's all that matters. :yes:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Apr 4 2008, 10:48 AM~10334365
> *
> *


what up steven.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 4 2008, 09:57 AM~10333977
> *Fuck the rich folks bro... you do you, that's all that matters. :yes:
> *


well, technically I am rich, my pockets just don't know it yet


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 3 2008, 08:39 PM~10330150
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> whatz craking
> *




not a damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 4 2008, 07:03 AM~10332668
> *WHAT IT'S A TOP SECRET HOP?? :roflmao:
> *




no its not a top secret hop :angry: ... i was just asked to post it so i did
and i was told to keep my mouth shut about what park it was til sunday


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

whatz craking az whatz good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning az


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Que onda, anyone got a couple extra wristbands to sell for the San Bernardino show. Por favor PM me.... Gracias


----------



## Raider1911 (Apr 1, 2008)

damn its a nice day out for a cruise... love AZ


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Apr 6 2008, 08:09 PM~10350716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What happened at the hop yesterday, any pics??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10353773
> *What happened at the hop yesterday, any pics??
> *


I heard it was in Santa Maria...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 7 2008, 08:06 AM~10353773
> *What happened at the hop yesterday, any pics??
> *


Street Life was breakin people off!!!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up jen!!!!! :cheesy: anybody got any pics from the hop??? i heard the park was surrounded by pork and they ended up at street life


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So I got a 96 town car now... Thanks to Gato for hooking it up. Gracias bro. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So I got a 96 town car now... Thanks to Gato for hooking it up. Gracias bro. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WTF with the double post...


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Casa Grande


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

if anyone needs any batteries i have nine of them for sale 25 dollars a battery there sure power 950 cranking amps there used but still strong call me 623 204 5927


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 7 2008, 10:09 AM~10354691
> *Street Life was breakin people off!!!
> *


yes they were :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 8 2008, 12:35 AM~10361970
> *yes they were :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nobody took pics :dunno:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 6 2008, 11:59 AM~10347817
> *anyone got a couple extra wristbands to sell for the San Bernardino show.  PM me.... Gracias
> *



Anyone?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What up Hector de nada bro now I can juice kulera


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 9 2008, 05:34 AM~10370663
> *What up Hector de nada bro now I can juice kulera
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 9 2008, 06:34 AM~10370663
> *What up Hector de nada bro now I can juice kulera
> *



That's good. I still wanna see pics of it cabron.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:38 AM~10371546
> *That's good. I still wanna see pics of it cabron.
> *


Hahaha I still want to see the car myself he still got my ride LOL the pic I send you he send it to me


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

Spirit C.C. Phx at Together C.C. Show @ Pico Rivera Sports Arena - Whittier, CA - 03/30/2008

L.A. Bound...















































Setting up at the show...


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

At the show...



















































































The BBQ was the chet!!!














































We're outta here, it's been real...





























Saving the best for last....


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

oh shit you guys were in cali, you must have met our gas prices... $3.93/gallon in pasadena... gotta love it :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*April 28th will mark 1 year since Big Rich passed away. On May 4th we will be having a memorial picnic in honor of our President and Founder Big Rich.*








The family is still encountering expenses related to him passing. We are asking for donations if possible. 

We will be raffling a tattoo worth $300 by Tattoo Boulevard (623) 842-2583
Tattoo Boulevard

We will also be raffliing off (
1) 10x20 includes 4 wristbands ($45 value)
(1) 20x20 includes 5 wristbands ($65 value)
For the Tucson 2nd Annual Lowrider and Custom Car Show by Big Latin Entertainment. The winner will receive a certificate to take the day of move in. THERE WILL BE NO SUBSTITUTIONS ALLOWED!!! NO CAR... NO BRACELETS!!! NO SPLITTING UP THE 20X20 EITHER!!! 
Big Latin Entertainment

Music by DJ Sugarbear ((602) 409-7439
DJ Sugarbear

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10368137
> *nobody took pics :dunno:
> *


i really didnt see anyone with cameras :biggrin: next time i'll bring mine


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 9 2008, 06:35 PM~10376670
> *April 28th will mark 1 year since Big Rich passed away. On May 4th we will be having a memorial picnic in honor of our President and Founder Big Rich.
> 
> 
> ...


*UNITY C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

big beezay!


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 11 2008, 09:01 PM~10395609
> *:biggrin:
> *


whatz up dawg whats new :wave: :wave:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Already this next Sunday!


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

HERES 1 FROM ARIZONA I THINK SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Mornin... Back to work from having those 2 kidney stones. Passed one just need to pass one more. :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So who all went to to San Bernadino and who has pics?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good to hear your better Hector whatz new bro


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 14 2008, 03:47 PM~10414688
> *So who all went to to San Bernadino and who has pics?
> *



Show was good and it seemed to be hotter than it is here in Phx.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 14 2008, 08:25 PM~10417374
> *Show was good and it seemed to be hotter than it is here in Phx.
> *


man it was hot as fuck, and humid too! Shit reminded me of Michigan :thumbsdown:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Apr 14 2008, 06:22 PM~10415563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 15 2008, 06:59 AM~10419907
> *man it was hot as fuck, and humid too! Shit reminded me of Michigan :thumbsdown:
> *


Hey, man... don't be dissin the MI :cheesy:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 15 2008, 07:18 AM~10419998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh forgot... So I get home yesterday and my lady tells me that chubbs showed up yesterday afternoon drunk as fuck, lol. If anybody knows where that fools at have him gimme a call. :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Looking for few more softball teams!!!!*</span>


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac_Phx (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Apr 15 2008, 02:14 PM~10422892
> *:thumbsup:
> *


F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 06:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *


YEAH GOOD FOR YOU!!!! But the rest of us will go because it's actually a good show every year. But thanks for your input. :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 06:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *


wow :nicoderm: :nosad:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 06:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *


Wow! Ignorance at its best. I bet he or she woke on the wrong side of he or she's bed???

:uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 07:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *



Lowriding is about culture, diversity, and different walks of life. I thought you would've known that, you need to change your outlook on life cause with that mentality you won't get far.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* EMAIL ME FOR REGISTRATION FORMS AT
[email protected] TODAY!!!*​


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 06:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *


That's just wrong.
:thumbsdown:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@Apr 17 2008, 07:32 PM~10441990
> *That's just wrong.
> :thumbsdown:
> *


i agree that is just flat out wrong


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Morning


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 05:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *


 :0 getting shit started in this tread..........hum, interesting. :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 18 2008, 10:50 AM~10446373
> *:0 getting shit started in this tread..........hum, interesting.  :nicoderm:
> *



Aye chisme! Art loves Drama, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what's cracking tonight??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:40 AM~10446962
> *Aye chisme! Art loves Drama, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


'sup Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Apr 18 2008, 03:39 PM~10448155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing bro... Just here at work.


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 06:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *



sum indio must have corned his old lady and I think I know what town that dude live in .


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Apr 18 2008, 04:02 PM~10448730
> *sum indio must have corned his old lady and I think I know what town that dude live in .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Apr 17 2008, 09:44 AM~10437949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Apr 18 2008, 03:02 PM~10448730
> *sum indio must have corned his old lady and I think I know what town that dude live in .
> *


without any mayonase!!!!!!!! damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 06:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *



Seam like a L I L vet needed to vent so he got a new ID. why dont you just be your self and realy tell us how u feel :nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 19 2008, 10:00 AM~10453220
> *Seam like a L I L vet needed to vent so he got a new ID. why dont you just be your self and realy tell us how u feel :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Apr 18 2008, 04:02 PM~10448730
> *sum indio must have corned his old lady and I think I know what town that dude live in .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I BET THATS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED!! OH BY THE WAY, GOOSE ARENT HALF MEXICAN & INDIAN? :0 :0 :0


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 19 2008, 10:00 AM~10453220
> *Seam like a L I L vet needed to vent so he got a new ID. why dont you just be your self and realy tell us how u feel :nicoderm:
> *


_*I CONCUR!*_


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 19 2008, 05:34 PM~10455564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I BET THATS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED!! OH BY THE WAY, GOOSE ARENT HALF MEXICAN & INDIAN? :0  :0  :0
> *



yes in ingles :machinegun: uffin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Phx_@Apr 17 2008, 07:36 AM~10436971
> *F**k that I'm not going to a cae show in that piece of shit lil town. All the damn lazy Indians live there, they're half indian and half mexicans so they think they're chicano's. Here is the real Chicano right here. U Indians need to F**k off and quit wasting our government money with your reservation lands & all the money u get for free & waste on beer & drugs. U filthy piece's of SH!T.
> *


:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :thumbsdown: ouch i felt that.....free money i dont get shit the ones that get money are the ones that own casinos


----------



## Cadillac_Phx (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Apr 18 2008, 04:02 PM~10448730
> *sum indio must have corned his old lady and I think I know what town that dude live in .
> *


You think your funny huh? Well ur not. I don't usually burst out with that type of anger but I've been in that area of Tempe & I got to tell you, ALL the Indians there are just back stabbers. If they dont do it right away they'll do it eventually. And they think they're the sh!t. But my bad for posting that comment, MY BAD FELLAS. It's just my opinion of that lil town, everybody has their own. I LOVE PHX.


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

anybody in az need lincoln parts 89 model let me know i got anything form motor parts like alternators to interior to moonroof to windows name it i got it bumpers im not selling the car or engine and tranny but all the parts ill sell now for 600 or best offer


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

i got be reached at [email protected]


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:dunno: :guns: :twak:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

wheres all the guadalupe show pictures?...i know somebody had a camera out there?... :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10468477
> *wheres all the guadalupe show pictures?...i know somebody had a camera out there?... :angry:
> *


I'm waiting for the pics too, lol.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

where is everybody?....did the sherrif round all you fuckers up in guadalupe or what?.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

im getting scared this is usually how scary movies start...i can almost hear myself echo....haha :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 21 2008, 04:06 PM~10468654
> *im getting scared this is usually how scary movies start...i can almost hear myself echo....haha :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWW SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468710
> *AWWWWWW SHIT :biggrin:
> *


aww whaddup bro!...haha :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468710
> *AWWWWWW SHIT :biggrin:
> *


aww whaddup bro!...haha :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 21 2008, 04:29 PM~10468814
> *aww whaddup bro!...haha :biggrin:
> *


SHIT BRO,HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Apr 21 2008, 04:06 PM~10468654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats sup homies, did you guys go out to the south side last night....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 21 2008, 03:46 PM~10468477
> *wheres all the guadalupe show pictures?...i know somebody had a camera out there?... :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :angry: :angry: 

Man why you guys gotta ruin a brotha's nap!!!!!!! LOL :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 21 2008, 06:57 PM~10469897
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Man why you guys gotta ruin a brotha's nap!!!!!!! LOL :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


time to get up, All that bueaty sleep aint helping............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 21 2008, 07:23 PM~10470145
> *time to get up, All that bueaty sleep aint helping............
> *


No it wasn't!!!!!    Nothing seems to help anymore!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 21 2008, 07:24 PM~10470172
> *No it wasn't!!!!!      Nothing seems to help anymore!!
> *


works for me.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 21 2008, 07:27 PM~10470209
> *works for me.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

GUADALUPE,AZ 4-20-08 CAR SHOW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

NICE PICS BUT I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 21 2008, 06:57 PM~10469897
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> Man why you guys gotta ruin a brotha's nap!!!!!!! LOL :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP FRED,YOU LOOK LIKE YOU WAS IN THE BEST PART OF THE DREAM. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2008, 05:48 PM~10469367
> *whats sup homies, did you guys go out to the south side last night....
> *


NAH BRO, WE ENDED UP AT THE HOMIE JESSE HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Apr 21 2008, 03:04 PM~10468626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"yooos uuuuuugly"............... :wow:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

man that show took forever.......................trophies got started at about 7 or 8 I bet! We bounced and went to crack crab, at the crab shack!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 11:14 AM~10475201
> *man that show took forever.......................trophies got started at about 7 or 8 I bet! We bounced and went to crack crab, at the crab shack!
> *


Easy crackin crabs... I was looking for you when I came back from checkin out the rides. I wanted to talk to you about something. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 09:14 AM~10475201
> *man that show took forever.......................trophies got started at about 7 or 8 I bet! We bounced and went to crack crab, at the crab shack!
> *



nah they started the trophies at 6:00 just like they said, you impatient person. I'm surprised that you sat there cracking open sea spiders just to get something to eat..... :biggrin: 

just eat hamburgers, they are a full meal all in one neat little package.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Apr 22 2008, 09:03 AM~10474506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2008, 04:38 PM~10478648
> *nah they started the trophies at 6:00 just like they said
> *


Hell no they didn't, we left at like 620 and some broad was still singing over there!!! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 22 2008, 03:58 PM~10478776
> *Actually I think I was!!! :biggrin:
> Thanks!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> Hell no they didn't, we left at like 620 and some broad was still singing over there!!! :angry:  :cheesy:
> *



for real? sorry bro..........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10481775
> *for real?  sorry bro..........
> *


Shit man no worries... I don't even really like car shows!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 22 2008, 09:08 AM~10474536
> *NAH BRO, WE ENDED UP AT THE HOMIE JESSE HOUSE. :biggrin:
> *


damn homie, it got good on the south side too!!!!!


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* OH YEAH... IT'S ON IN TUCSON!!!

















HIT ME UP FOR YOUR REGISTRATION FORMS @ [email protected]*​


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 06:55 AM~10483230
> *Good morning AZ
> *


Good morning...

Ryan I see you Dawg, whats good?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

chillen, trying to find a new/used car wit better gas mileage!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 09:26 AM~10484023
> *chillen, trying to find a new/used car wit better gas mileage!!!
> *


I'm thinking about buying a 60's bug in the summer before I start my build. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: good pic


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 AM~10484014
> *Good morning...
> 
> Ryan I see you Dawg, whats good?
> *


whatz good hector how you been


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 22 2008, 10:03 PM~10481852
> *Shit man no worries... I don't even really like car shows!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


what up fred is almost ready


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10485732
> *what up fred is almost ready
> *


Fred is the MAN! :thumbsup: 






whats good locdownmexikan??? How u been, aint seen you around lately


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 01:28 PM~10485726
> *whatz  good hector how you been
> *



Good bro just working tryin to make a lil money, lol. Where's the pics of your car I wanna check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 12:31 PM~10485749
> *Fred is the MAN! :thumbsup:
> whats good locdownmexikan??? How u been, aint seen you around lately
> *


yea i been working :uh: :uh: :uh: what about you are you coming out thiz weekend to tecnics pic nic


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2008, 12:43 PM~10485842
> *Good bro just working tryin to make a lil money, lol. Where's the pics of your car I wanna check it out.  :biggrin:
> *


is going to take a ittle longer im doin some dibujos under the trunk and hood now i cant wait to put all 20 tv's on her and the system


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 02:22 PM~10486563
> *yea i been working  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  what about you are you coming out thiz weekend to tecnics pic nic
> *


I wish I could, but I'm flying back to Detroit to see my kids


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 03:25 PM~10486582
> *is going to take a ittle longer im doin some dibujos under the trunk and hood now i cant wait to put all 20 tv's on her and the system
> *



verga! 20 bro? pasate unas dos para aca, jajaja...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10485732
> *what up fred is almost ready
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2008, 05:48 PM~10469367
> *whats sup homies, did you guys go out to the south side last night....
> *


i broke my car showin out with the homie bill and we said fuck it after that...but we looked so good doing it....haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 23 2008, 08:18 PM~10489188
> *i broke my car showin out with the homie bill and we said fuck it after that...but we looked so good doing it....haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :around: :around: :yessad: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10488587
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2008, 04:46 PM~10487390
> *verga! 20 bro? pasate unas dos para aca, jajaja...
> *


 :nono: :no: :buttkick: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 23 2008, 04:46 PM~10487390
> *verga! 20 bro? pasate unas dos para aca, jajaja...
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 23 2008, 09:03 PM~10489644
> *    :around:  :around:  :yessad:  :wave:
> *



sup homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MyDimonsChine (Sep 1, 2006)

any good engine rebuilders here in the valley


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyDimonsChine_@Apr 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10490058
> *any good engine rebuilders here in the valley
> *


Manic Mechanics!!! 623-435-0222


----------



## MyDimonsChine (Sep 1, 2006)

> *Manic Mechanics!!! 623-435-0222*


cool thx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Apr 23 2008, 09:43 PM~10490079
> *Manic Mechanics!!! 623-435-0222
> *


sup fred :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10490138
> *sup fred :biggrin:
> *


sleeping beauty...ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Apr 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10490138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hemet602_@Apr 24 2008, 12:01 AM~10490988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Celebrating 40 years without a championship!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 23 2008, 09:31 PM~10489954
> *sup homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whatz cracking bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 23 2008, 09:50 PM~10490150
> *sleeping beauty...ha ha :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck what the fuck is up with this thread? I remember when this mofo was poppin!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

looks like alot of people forgot to pay their internet bill.... :biggrin: damn its empty in here


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Apr 23 2008, 02:25 PM~10486582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 24 2008, 10:44 PM~10498948
> *looks like alot of people forgot to pay their internet bill.... :biggrin: damn its empty in here
> *


I JUST PAID MINE TODAY!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO I'M BACK BABY


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck... I'm tired! only slept 3 hours.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 25 2008, 09:13 AM~10501152
> *Fuck... I'm tired! only slept 3 hours.
> *


WHY??? PURA PUNETA LAST NIGHT HUH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2008, 10:52 AM~10501407
> *WHY??? PURA PUNETA LAST NIGHT HUH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Puneta la que me das...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 25 2008, 10:37 AM~10501669
> *Puneta la que me das...
> *


ya calmensen chikas :0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

If anyone needs their car washed we will be having a car wash at the Auto Zone on 19thave north of Thomas. It is to pay for medical bills for my uncle


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 8 2008, 12:34 AM~10361965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up my ninja...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES CC PICNIC AT KIWANIS PARK TEMPE,AZ 4-27-08


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Looks like a lot of fun! Wish I could've went.


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

sup AZ siders?!.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

|


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WTF? why can't I see any of the pics?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 28 2008, 12:26 PM~10522909
> *WTF? why can't I see any of the pics?
> *


open your eyes grasshopper......... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 28 2008, 04:31 PM~10524177
> *open your eyes grasshopper......... :biggrin:
> *


I swear... the pics from photbucket say "this image or video has been moved or deleted"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 28 2008, 02:36 PM~10524226
> *I swear... the pics from photbucket say "this image or video has been moved or deleted"
> *


when I tried looking at the pics earlier I saw that too, but now it's all good!

:dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 28 2008, 05:46 PM~10525427
> *when I tried looking at the pics earlier I saw that too, but now it's all good!
> 
> :dunno:
> *




can't see shit either...............


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10526099
> *can't see shit either...............
> *




X10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10526099
> *can't see shit either...............
> *


x2


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

Wuz up AZ peeps??? Just wondering what there is to do in Tucson for a weekend. Any good clubs or spots that ya'll recommend to go to?? Imma be going to the Bajo el Sol show thats going on at the casino on May 4th. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 28 2008, 07:16 PM~10526382
> *x2
> *



wat up guey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Phoenix Suns=See U Next Season



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*fuckin suns* :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WHATS UP AZ???? I HAVE THIS SET OF 14X7 ALL GOLD AND POWDER COATED BLACK WHEELS.... THEY HAVE 175-75-R14 HERCULES TIRES.........*



















P/M ME OR CALL ME AT (602) 228-9246 FOR MORE INFO..... THANKS



.............................................................................BIG BEN


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ....... I'M READY TO KICK IT WITH THE MAJESTICS FAMILY THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2008, 09:00 AM~10540567
> *GOOD MORNING AZ....... I'M READY TO KICK IT WITH THE MAJESTICS FAMILY THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


must bring beer   :biggrin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

anything going on May 9-12 in the phoniex area??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

theres a big ass yard sale going on in Sun City on the 10th :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 30 2008, 11:51 AM~10541625
> *theres a big ass yard sale going on in Sun City on the 10th :dunno:
> *


hahahaha...

to be honest though i don't think there's anything going on that week... I'll post something up if I find something.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Apr 30 2008, 10:23 AM~10541357
> *anything going on May 9-12 in the phoniex area??
> *


about 2 hours north of Phoenix, Flagstaff is having their Cinco de Mayo festivial parade and car show.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 30 2008, 12:30 PM~10542015
> *about 2 hours north of Phoenix, Flagstaff is having their Cinco de Mayo festivial parade and car show.
> *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10546993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 30 2008, 11:30 AM~10542015
> *about 2 hours north of Phoenix, Flagstaff is having their Cinco de Mayo festivial parade and car show.
> *



what day??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

It's me bitches!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@May 1 2008, 01:08 AM~10549033
> *what day??
> *


 That will be held on May 10th in Flagstaff Az. Parade will be down on route 66 Then we caravan to the car show at the fairgrounds in the pines.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 1 2008, 05:21 PM~10554435
> *That will be held on May 10th in Flagstaff Az. Parade will be  down on route 66  Then we caravan to the car show  at the fairgrounds in the pines.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 1 2008, 04:21 PM~10554435
> *That will be held on May 10th in Flagstaff Az. Parade will be  down on route 66  Then we caravan to the car show  at the fairgrounds in the pines.
> *


Hey Bro are you guys going?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

See you guys on Sunday!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 30 2008, 10:51 AM~10541625
> *theres a big ass yard sale going on in Sun City on the 10th :dunno:
> *


where abouts and what time??? :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2008, 09:41 AM~10559891
> *See you guys on Sunday!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

SUNDAY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
maybe afterparty at my house. :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10561919
> *SUNDAY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> maybe afterparty at my house. :0
> *


niccuh you aint having no party! :biggrin: Whats been up man, aint heard from you in awhile whats good whitchu


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 2 2008, 03:19 PM~10562123
> *niccuh you aint having no party! :biggrin: Whats been up man, aint heard from you in awhile whats good whitchu
> *


i will be if everyone just shows up :biggrin: I gotta pool! LOL. Just chillin planning for the lincolns rebirth. :biggrin: TAX CHECK! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 1 2008, 05:11 PM~10554374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatssss up


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 2 2008, 09:41 AM~10559891
> *See you guys on Sunday!
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ???????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2008, 01:39 AM~10565436
> *WHATS UP AZ???????
> *


Dam Ben, you alway's up late :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

For the Majestics picnic tomorrow!

See you there!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 3 2008, 02:35 PM~10567408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

good turnout! Had a good time


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

RIP big rich


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZ'rz!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.snotr.com/embed/612


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

If you need a hotel call Wayne at 928-606-9981 in the next day or so and they will be $55.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonatime_@May 6 2008, 06:30 PM~10593147
> *yea its canceled they are gonna pull some funny shit cause the main dude got busted thats why they arent putting the name up..think about it who threw it last year?
> *


Wouldn't it be easy to find out if the event was really canceled by calling the actual facility and having them confirm that there will be an event on the given date?

:dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

On the TCC events calendar it is still up :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

if something happens you can be there front and center to tell everyone "told ya so" They aren't even taking pre-reg money you pay when you get there. If I can't park I won't pay simple as that


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

wud up big 602 :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC... IN MEMORY OF BIG RICH...  *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

NICE PICS RUBEN....GLAD TO SEE U OUT THERE...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@May 7 2008, 12:32 AM~10596539
> *NICE PICS RUBEN....GLAD TO SEE U OUT THERE...
> *



Gracias carnal... you know I gotta support my homies..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Those are bad ass pics! Gracias!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Great pics Ruben! Sunday was amazing! Looking at the pics gives me goosebumps. I know Rich was smiling down on all of us.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

good pics ruben.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Te aventaste with those pics homie, the one and only "KNIGHTSTALKER"........













HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Te aventaste with those pics homie, the one and only "KNIGHTSTALKER"........













HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Te aventaste with those pics homie, the one and only "KNIGHTSTALKER"........













HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

keep talking crazy crippled dude imma cancel you!  </span>
[/b][/quote]​


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

funny how everyone is in a moment of silence and reflection and leonard is happy as hell! you can always count on leonard to keep the party goin! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 7 2008, 04:33 PM~10602357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

I FINALLY GOT THE 64 RUNNIN THE WAY IT SHOULD HAVE RUNNIN WHEN I FIRST GOT IT LIFTED. MUCH PROPS TO TODD AT STREET LIFE 4 THE ADVISE ON PUTTIN A 12" SLIP YOKE ON INSTEAD OF THE 6" THAT I HAD.

View My Video
[/quote]

 :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

LOOKS GOODTIMES!!!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 7 2008, 04:33 PM~10602357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY FOR COMING TOGETHER AND PUTTING A STOP TO THE NEGATIVITY OF SOMEONE'S HATEFULNESS!!! 

STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!!!

I HOPE WE SEE YOU ALL IN TUCSON SUNDAY, MAY 18TH!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10596046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picz homie..wish we could of came out there !!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10596025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz fotos Ruben :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

Some nice ass pics............


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking to trade a set of used Coker 5.20/14 xclnt condition with no wear for a set of 14 inch radials 185/75 or 195/75 of equal quality. The set of Coker cost 375.00..I have the bill of sale for the warranty. Send PM if interested...thks J.T.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE MOMMYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by jayteenaz_@May 10 2008, 11:48 PM~10627058
> *Looking to trade a set of  used Coker 5.20/14 xclnt condition with no wear for a set of 14 inch radials 185/75 or 195/75 of equal quality. The set of Coker cost 375.00..I have the bill of sale for the warranty. Send PM if interested...thks J.T.
> *


 :0 :0 :loco:


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

*ONE OF THE LAST CHANCES TO QUALIFY FOR VEGAS SUPERSHOW... WHO COMING OUT NEXT WEEKEND!!! *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona whatz good gente


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 11 2008, 09:43 PM~10632279
> *:0
> :0  :0  :loco:
> *


ill buy them :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2008, 11:11 PM~10596016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

buenos dias!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo tru, i tried to call that number and no one answers but i'll keep trying. good luck


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@May 12 2008, 04:59 AM~10633438
> *ill buy them :cheesy:
> *



Hit up James!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+May 12 2008, 03:58 AM~10633319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'sup Homies!  Who's going to Tucson?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10636404
> *'sup Homies!  Who's going to Tucson?
> *


man I gotta fuck'n work :angry: 
I heard it was a tight show last year, when I missed it. I've never even been to tucson before


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 12 2008, 02:26 PM~10636610
> *man I gotta fuck'n work :angry:
> I heard it was a tight show last year, when I missed it. I've never even been to tucson before
> *



You aint missing much, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 12 2008, 02:52 PM~10637165
> *You aint missing much, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


heard they got some nice, bored ladies down in Tucson  :biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10636404
> *'sup Homies!  Who's going to Tucson?
> *


Damn I dnt know is lotz of freaking migra that way if enyone can hidde me in their trunk I'm down to go LOL


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 12 2008, 02:22 AM~10633168
> *PHONE# 623.221.8148
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 13 2008, 01:43 AM~10642226
> *
> *


"Phoenix Riderz" will be there too!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 12 2008, 04:15 PM~10637293
> *heard they got some nice, bored ladies down in Tucson   :biggrin:
> *



I can vouch for that one actually, lol. I remember back in like 97 I used to drive down there with my homies to cruise 6th and pick up on the chicks. Fun times! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 13 2008, 02:43 AM~10642226
> *
> *


Where's everyone staying?? Any rooms still available???


Trudawg, move in isnt until Saturday afternoon. I have to work a charity golf tournament in the morning, but will drive up around 4....let me know if you want to go or I can follow you.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10636404
> *'sup Homies!  Who's going to Tucson?
> *


I'll be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 13 2008, 10:02 AM~10643905
> *Where's everyone staying??  Any rooms still available???
> Trudawg, move in isnt until Saturday afternoon. I have to work a charity golf tournament in the morning, but will drive up around 4....let me know if you want to go or I can follow you.
> *


I gotta work fri night, sat, and sun


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 13 2008, 01:01 PM~10645183
> *I'll be there!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone got extra wristbands for sale?


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

that what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks+May 13 2008, 01:16 PM~10645276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona whatz good Gente


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP AZ IM LOOKING FOR SOME SKIRTS FOR A 93 CADILLAC.IF ANYBODY KNOWS SOME ONE SELLIN SOME OR GOT SOME. GIVE ME A PM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 13 2008, 10:02 AM~10643905
> *Where's everyone staying??  Any rooms still available???
> Trudawg, move in isnt until Saturday afternoon. I have to work a charity golf tournament in the morning, but will drive up around 4....let me know if you want to go or I can follow you.
> *


Motel 6 off of I-10 and Congress. Rooms are going fast.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 13 2008, 01:01 PM~10645183
> *I'll be there!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


u taking your car?


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HAS REGISTERED FOR THE SHOW SO FAR!!! *[email protected]*

AGAIN, BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT EXTENDS THEIR GRATITUDE AND
APPRECIATION TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ OUT THERE THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT!!!

TECHNIQUES
OLD SCHOOL
KLIQUE PHX
KLIQUE EL PASO
SOCIETY
MAJESTICS CASA GRANDE
MAJESTICS PHOENIX
MAJESTICS GLENDALE
PHOENIX RIDERZ
ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX
ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE
SLOW LANE FAMILIA
OLD MEMORIES TUCSON
SOPHISTICATED FEW TUCSON
IMPALAS TUCSON
LA TUSA
STYLISTICS
NEMESIS
UNIQUE IMAGE
AZ RIDAZ​


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 14 2008, 04:16 PM~10656006
> *WHATS UP AZ IM LOOKING FOR SOME SKIRTS FOR A 93 CADILLAC.IF ANYBODY KNOWS SOME ONE SELLIN SOME OR GOT SOME. GIVE ME A PM
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats up Az... Looking for a quarter panel for 83 coupe and a differential.. Anyone got some for sale

Hit me up with a PM


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@May 14 2008, 05:35 PM~10656594
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@May 14 2008, 07:54 PM~10657585
> *Whats up Az... Looking for a quarter panel for 83 coupe and a differential.. Anyone got some for sale
> 
> Hit me up with a PM
> *



i have a diff off my 2door pm me if you want to buy it.


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

****NEW LOCATION****
Had to relocate due to landscaping at Encanto Park.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

** ...RELOCATION....*

HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...



Good that's right by my crib :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 10:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...



Orale


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 14 2008, 04:22 PM~10656043
> *u taking your car?
> *


i'll will know friday nite  can i line up with you guys because im clubless... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@May 14 2008, 04:41 PM~10656234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will call you friday!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...


TTT for the homies


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 14 2008, 04:22 PM~10656043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN IN THE AZ THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 15 2008, 05:32 PM~10664887
> *i'll will know friday nite   can i line up with you guys because im clubless... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


call me :0 :0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*KING OF THE STREETS*
Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*KING OF THE STREETS*
Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 15 2008, 09:45 PM~10667040
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm asking *$2,800* WITHOUT the Dash/Gauges... Has a rebuilt 350 SBC in it with all new A/C system... I have some debt I gotta pay off right now and I recently moved to Cali and have been too busy with work that I just don't have time or money to work on the car... 

*The Good:* It might not be as clean as some of the other g-bodies for sale, but the motor alone is pretty much what you're paying for... most people don't put the time/money into the engine which is the most important part of the car... It runs like a champ, Edelbrock Carb and a few chrome accessories... A/C system was completely redone, new compressor, evaporator core, and drier... engine and a/c all shop built...

*The Bad:* Car needs to be repainted... paint isn't bad but leafing/striping was not cleared over so it's all oxidated... plus the euro clip is just primered... there is a short in the brake lights that i just haven't had time to fix... the turn signals and running lights work, it's just the brake lights that don't come on... I don't have the original door panels because i was building some custom panels, so it needs new door panels... you can get them at the junkyard cheap... interior and carpet is green...

call for any questions I need this car gone this weekend... *480-209-5904*









Original front clip is now a Euro clip









Bumper kit is NOT included (already sold)









Rebuilt 350 small block Chevy motor w/ new A/C









Euro Clip


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 16 2008, 10:25 AM~10670487
> *I'm asking $2,800 WITHOUT the Dash/Gauges... Has a rebuilt 350 SBC in it with all new A/C system... I have some debt I gotta pay off right now and I recently moved to Cali and have been too busy with work that I just don't have time or money to work on the car...
> 
> The Good: It might not be as clean as some of the other g-bodies for sale, but the motor alone is pretty much what you're paying for... most people don't put the time/money into the engine which is the most important part of the car... It runs like a champ, Edelbrock Carb and a few chrome accessories... A/C system was completely redone, new compressor, evaporator core, and drier... engine and a/c all shop built...
> ...


Damn Ricky


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i'll get another one later gato don't worry :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...



_*hmmm free food?*_


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 15 2008, 08:22 PM~10666272
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10666880
> *call me :0  :0
> *


COOL I WILL!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT whatz up Arizona


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 15 2008, 10:41 PM~10666983
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> Todd Flowmaster Ad in the new LRM
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TUCSON 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

"THE ROYAL FAMILY"


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 20 2008, 07:28 PM~10699723
> *TUCSON 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures bro


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: 
My Homies Barbershop Opens on Saturday
101.5Jamz will be in the house
Free Food,Giveaways,Music 
one big Party!!! 7:00am till 10:00pm
bring out low lows!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
24th AVE and Southern !! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10710551
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife62_@May 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10700259
> *nice pics
> *


Whatz up Tim


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 22 2008, 04:40 AM~10710681
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10710551
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x10


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+May 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10710551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
THANKS EVERYBODY!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 22 2008, 07:41 AM~10711247
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: HAPPY BIRFDAY


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10710551
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X20 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+May 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10711748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Thanks guys!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 22 2008, 06:44 AM~10711006
> *x10
> *


X30 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

hoppy birthday JEN!!!!!!!IN!!!!!!!!!!!PHX!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita+May 22 2008, 12:00 PM~10712912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Art Buck..he dont give a F*ck!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10711748
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wave: HAPPY BIRFDAY
> *




X1000000 HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hap'y b-day.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+May 22 2008, 03:10 PM~10714307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll drink a few for all the homies!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 22 2008, 01:03 PM~10713281
> *hoppy birthday JEN!!!!!!!IN!!!!!!!!!!!PHX!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



X9999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy birthday Jen!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Yeah Jen what they said!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

My family wil be having a car wash on Sunday to help pay for funeral expenses for my uncle. It will be at the Autozone on 19th ave north of thomas next to the B of A.Anyone needs their car washed stop by. Maybe before you go to the picnic :biggrin: much appreciated


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

q voe. to all the gente.. lil-lokote from mesa az. just moved here from burque nuevo mexico. and looking to find some home boys to kick it with. you know maybe have a beer and chill. I would like to know where all the low-lows cruise. here in mesa. or where ever. so hit me up and make a homie. bueno 
alrato ese. lil- lokote 480


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@May 24 2008, 06:01 PM~10729700
> *q voe. to all the gente.. lil-lokote from mesa az. just moved here from burque nuevo mexico. and looking to find some home boys to kick it with. you know maybe have a beer and chill. I would like to know where all the low-lows cruise. here in mesa. or where ever. so hit me up and make a homie.  bueno
> alrato ese. lil- lokote 480
> *


*


Come out sunday at the Unity Picnic. Flyer posted up everywhere :biggrin:*


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

orale ese. azmobn06 gracias bro , yea i was planning on cking it out. be kinda cool. i don't know any one there. so it will be kinda weird. ur going to be there?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 15 2008, 10:17 AM~10661288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2008, 09:17 AM~10661288
> ** ...RELOCATION....*
> 
> HAD TO RELOCATE DUE TO NEW LANDSCAPE AT ENCANTO PARK...
> ...


HEADED OUT THERE THIS MORNING!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*ON BEHALF OF THE PRESIDENT "ERNESTO MEDINA" AND ALL THE MEMBERS OF UNITY CAR CLUB, WE WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT ATTENDED OUR 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC, MAKING IT A GOOD TIME. WE ENJOYED HAVING YOU ALL THERE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE NEXT YEAR..... AGAIN GRACIAS!!!!!*</span>


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona what's good raza :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2008, 06:43 AM~10744483
> *Good morning Arizona what's good raza :thumbsup:
> *


are you still sick culo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2008, 08:31 AM~10744956
> *are you still sick culo
> *


Man bro for real I was sick you freaking joto con chorro


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10746338
> *:0
> *


Whatz up bro whatz new


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

nada ese. purchasing tickets for the d backs tomorrow night.
other than that chillin.
being borred. ad an extra day off. but got to work next sunday.
whats up with you/


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2008, 12:41 AM~10743973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A GREAT TIME BEN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@May 25 2008, 08:13 AM~10732643
> *
> *


WHAT UP VINCE :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2008, 01:41 AM~10743973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@May 27 2008, 01:21 PM~10746942
> *nada ese. purchasing tickets  for the d backs tomorrow night.
> other than that chillin.
> being borred. ad an extra day off. but got to work next sunday.
> ...


No to much bro just chilling and working


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS REPEN AND STEPEN TO THE FULLEST!!! "KEEP THE GAME TRADITIONAL ALL DAY EVERY DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

aloha AZ from Hawaii


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 28 2008, 01:01 PM~10755085
> *aloha AZ from Hawaii
> *


bring me back some tropical fish! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 28 2008, 02:23 PM~10755221
> *bring me back some tropical fish! :biggrin:
> *



Bring me back some tropical females! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 28 2008, 01:23 PM~10755221
> *bring me back some tropical fish! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 28 2008, 01:38 PM~10755316
> *Bring me back some tropical females!  :biggrin:
> *


aww man, they're all over the place. I might get arrested for human smuggling if I brought them to AZ, as I'd need a Matson container. lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 28 2008, 04:13 PM~10755986
> *aww man, they're all over the place. I might get arrested for human smuggling if I brought them to AZ, as I'd need a Matson container. lol.
> *



I think I can hook that up... lol.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10756160
> *I think I can hook that up... lol.
> *


then we'd need an enclosure that resembles the islands, lush green trees and a beach. :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 28 2008, 04:58 PM~10756356
> *then we'd need an enclosure that resembles the islands, lush green trees and a beach. :roflmao:
> *



I got you on the green trees part but the beach... i dunno, lol.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowboy Motorsports shop BBQ this Saturday May 31st. Come by after 1pm. Spread the word. 

Food off the grill, Soda and Beer. Food and beverage donations welcome. Good time, hang out, no bullshit, NO DRAMA. 

Just a good old fashioned get together. Goes til it ends.

Hope to see everybody there.

1121 S Wilbur Ste 4
Mesa, AZ

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/1121+s+wilbur+mesa++az+85210/

www.lowboymotorsports.com


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10758783
> *Lowboy Motorsports shop BBQ this Saturday May 31st.  Come by after 1pm.  Spread the word.
> 
> Food off the grill, Soda and Beer.  Food and beverage donations welcome.  Good time, hang out, no bullshit, NO DRAMA.
> ...


might roll thru :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2008, 12:41 AM~10743973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ON BEHALF OF THE INTRUDERS CAR CLUB WE THANK YOU AND UNITY CAR CLUB FOR HAVING US. GOOD FUN, ALOT OF FOOD, BEER AND ALOT OF FIRME AZ PEOPLE. YOUR GUY'S PICNIC IS GOING TO BE HARD TO FOLLOW!!!! THANK'S BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona what's cracking


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 29 2008, 06:42 AM~10760759
> *Good morning Arizona what's cracking
> *


sup big dog!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 29 2008, 07:42 AM~10760759
> *Good morning Arizona what's cracking
> *



Q-vo carnal!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10758783
> *Lowboy Motorsports shop BBQ this Saturday May 31st.  Come by after 1pm.  Spread the word.
> 
> Food off the grill, Soda and Beer.  Food and beverage donations welcome.  Good time, hang out, no bullshit, NO DRAMA.
> ...


IN TOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 29 2008, 02:26 PM~10764160
> *
> *


WHATS UP RANDY


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

what up AZ. whats crackin. 
whats up this weekend. ? where is every one cruising sat night??
:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:   :nicoderm:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 29 2008, 02:29 PM~10764181
> *WHATS UP RANDY
> *



whats up :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I WANT $400 FOR ALL EIGHT SO IF YOUR INTERESTED PLEASE CALL ME AT (602)228-9246...... THANK YOU*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@May 29 2008, 06:36 PM~10765768
> *what up AZ. whats crackin.
> whats up this weekend. ? where is every one cruising sat night??
> :biggrin:
> *


I'm down to cruise!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 29 2008, 06:44 AM~10760765
> *sup big dog!
> *


What's up trudawg whatz new bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2008, 07:16 AM~10769661
> *I'm down to cruise!
> *


Letz do thiz cruzing down central


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 30 2008, 07:42 AM~10769806
> *Letz do thiz cruzing down central
> *


I'm down with that


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 29 2008, 08:40 AM~10761463
> *Q-vo carnal!
> *


Qvo Hector whatz good bro we sure trow a carne asada thiz weekend at my chante


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 29 2008, 09:19 PM~10767206
> *:biggrin:      :nicoderm:
> *


What's up bro


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ALOHA!
weather is nice here, rained this morning and the sun is out now.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 30 2008, 11:16 AM~10771310
> *ALOHA!
> weather is nice here, rained this morning and the sun is out now.
> *


The exact same thing happened here in Wisconsin/Illinois's too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2008, 10:49 AM~10771128
> *:werd:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 30 2008, 12:03 PM~10771663
> *The exact same thing happened here in Wisconsin/Illinois's too!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Fred having fun on your vacation :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody got a hook up on tires??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2008, 12:49 PM~10771999
> *Anybody got a hook up on tires??
> *


oh yea I need two 155/85/13's my shit has the metal bands poking through


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2008, 12:50 PM~10772009
> *oh yea I need two 155/85/13's my shit has the metal bands poking through
> *


Hey are you going to the spot tonight?? LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Pep boys 22 a piece :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+May 30 2008, 12:56 PM~10772060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 white walls? and they mount em?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2008, 12:49 PM~10771999
> *Anybody got a hook up on tires??
> *


:biggrin: I do, I go thru Discount Tires Direct, with the SB account.

You still got the flake hookup Jen?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 30 2008, 01:22 PM~10772274
> *:biggrin: I do, I go thru Discount Tires Direct, with the SB account.
> *


****** you in Hawaii!!!! :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2008, 01:22 PM~10772268
> *lol....naw Todd in Cali, I gotta have an excuse to go up there
> white walls? and they mount em?
> *


Yea white walls and no they dnt mount is take home I think the are around 18 so is 22 with tax


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 30 2008, 01:32 PM~10772364
> *Yea white walls and no they dnt mount is take home I think the are around 18 so is 22 with tax
> *


need a hook up on getting shit mounted. Last time a motherfucca tried to charge me 60 bucks to mount some damn 13's.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2008, 01:39 PM~10772418
> *need a hook up on getting shit mounted. Last time a motherfucca tried to charge me 60 bucks to mount some damn 13's.......lol :biggrin:
> *


Baseline and 7 av. 5 dlls a piece. 
I can get free install in power and baseline but you will spend the same in gas lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2008, 01:26 PM~10772304
> ******* you in Hawaii!!!! :angry:
> *


Don't hate, :biggrin: all I gotta do is call the boss man and he can call, you just pick em up at the warehouse on 43rd ave and van buren.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 30 2008, 01:22 PM~10772268
> *lol....naw Todd in Cali, I gotta have an excuse to go up there
> white walls? and they mount em?
> *


I'm going to go there tonight. I gotta do "paperwork" LOL...



> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+May 30 2008, 01:22 PM~10772274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well call them then!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what size you need?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 30 2008, 02:49 PM~10772855
> *what size you need?
> *


Call me with the price, might want to get it today if possible. It's the Pirelli Scorpion P275/25/VR24

ONLY NEED ONE FOR NOW!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10767264
> *whats up :biggrin:
> *


YOU PICKED UP ANOTHER CADDY WITH GREEN GRASS? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 30 2008, 03:13 PM~10773011
> *YOU PICKED UP ANOTHER CADDY WITH GREEN GRASS? :biggrin:
> *


JEREMY!!!! Where you been???? LOL....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2008, 03:15 PM~10773028
> *JEREMY!!!!  Where you been????  LOL....
> *


NO WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???????...
YOU CHANGED EVER SINCE YOU GOT YOUR NEW HOUSE...YOU NEVER COME OVER ANY MORE.J/K WHAT YOU UP TO?HOW WAS YOUR BDAY?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 30 2008, 03:27 PM~10773106
> *NO WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???????...
> YOU CHANGED EVER SINCE YOU GOT YOUR NEW HOUSE...YOU NEVER COME OVER ANY MORE.J/K WHAT YOU UP TO?HOW WAS YOUR BDAY?
> *


I thought we were homies!!! You never call me no more. You guys wont even come kick it at my new spot. B-day was cool.....drank alot too much. Let's drink already!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10773140
> *I thought we were homies!!!  You never call me no more. You guys wont even come kick it at my new spot.  B-day was cool.....drank alot too much. Let's drink already!!!
> *


Where's the coronas at :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

WEST COAST TIRE SHOP 5TH ANNIVERSARY BLOCK PARTY FROM 4:00PM TO 9:00PM . SHOP IS ON BROADWAY RD WEST OF MESA DR SOUTHSIDE OF THE ROAD. FREE FOOD AND DRINKS COME AND STOP BY. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL MARIO 480-233-9998 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 30 2008, 04:59 PM~10773624
> *WEST COAST TIRE SHOP 5TH ANNIVERSARY BLOCK PARTY FROM 4:00PM TO 9:00PM . SHOP IS ON BROADWAY RD WEST OF MESA DR SOUTHSIDE OF THE ROAD. FREE FOOD AND DRINKS COME AND STOP BY. IF YOU NEED MORE INFO CALL MARIO 480-233-9998  :thumbsup:
> *


What day bro


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

was up bishes!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup homies!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

q voe locdown. que onda ese. just chillin here..borred as heck man


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@Jun 3 2008, 12:53 PM~10788563
> *q voe locdown. que onda ese. just chillin here..borred as heck man
> *


Me 2 bro just another day hey bro what part of mesa are you staying


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey locdown. i live off stapley. cross streets are university and stapley. 
6th place.


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey locdown. i live off stapley. cross streets are university and stapley. 
6th place.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 3 2008, 03:34 PM~10789840
> *
> *


Whatz up Jeremy what's new dawg


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2008, 06:06 PM~10790956
> *Whatz up Jeremy what's new dawg
> *


just chiln homie..tryn to stay out of this dam heat.whats up with your lac is it almost done?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea it was a lil toasty today wasn't it!!
Me, just chillen, working two jobs so I can be a baller like Jeremy!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

lol :biggrin: ....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 3 2008, 06:36 PM~10791180
> *yea it was a lil toasty today wasn't it!!
> Me, just chillen, working two jobs so I can be a baller like Jeremy!!
> *


Hahaha LOL you need 3 or jobs to get a little close to Jeremy lmao


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 3 2008, 06:26 PM~10791088
> *just chiln homie..tryn to stay out of this dam heat.whats up with your lac is it almost done?
> *


My ride is in hold for a min I'm about to buy a house so I'm just waiting to get the house then I finish my ride


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2008, 08:08 PM~10792268
> *My ride is in hold for a min I'm about to buy a house so I'm just waiting to get the house then I finish my ride
> *


thats the best way to do it homie.handel that


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10792937
> *thats the best way to do it homie.handel that
> *


Simon bro after I'm done with my ride I be looking for my colors :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 4 2008, 05:50 AM~10794869
> *Simon bro after I'm done with my ride I be looking for my colors  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 4 2008, 09:44 AM~10796081
> *:0
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey whats up AZ. chillin down-n a Corona Double lime ese.
Whats the word man!!
87 caddy, Im looking for my ride ese. ill find it yet..


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 4 2008, 06:34 PM~10800416
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:around: :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats going on art????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2008, 07:52 AM~10803943
> *
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 5 2008, 06:58 AM~10803967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much......I was just makeing faces like everyone else!.......LOC you getting a cruise together? I can't make it this Sat but I'll catch the next one hopefully.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2008, 12:02 PM~10805702
> *Not much......I was just makeing faces like everyone else!.......LOC you getting a cruise together?  I can't make it this Sat but I'll catch the next one hopefully.
> *


Hell yea is about that time ke no


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 5 2008, 01:49 PM~10806533
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatz up bro are you in town


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10806570
> *Whatz up bro are you in town
> *


Nope still over here in BFE :biggrin:


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Whats up big AZ. 
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jun 5 2008, 12:59 PM~10806588
> *Nope still over here in BFE :biggrin:
> *



Are you looking for more "corn"? :rofl: :cheesy:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ (May 20, 2008)

Calling all Arizona Clubs with bikes!!! Get the bikes cleaned up and ready for our bike show next month!!!! Its a night time show so we can avoid the heat! :biggrin: 










The is a sports bar with outside patio so if you can have a couple, while the kids do what they do!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody work on lowrider bikes??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...NUS279%26sa%3DN


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2008, 04:53 PM~10807834
> *Are you looking for more "corn"? :rofl:  :cheesy:
> *


YES, yes I am!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Q voe. Gente. I am looking to sell or trade my 1993 Caddi De ville. if trade iam looking for a good running 1977 monte carlo, or 1977 cutlass supreme. i have a goal in mind and want to make it happen.. :biggrin:  
any one interested hit me up.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2008, 04:28 PM~10815226
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Damn Ruben in here or son mis ojos :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 6 2008, 04:45 PM~10815318
> *Damn Ruben in here or son mis ojos :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *



:0 :wow: :yes:  



Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up bro no to much driving on central


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 6 2008, 05:28 PM~10815501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@Jun 6 2008, 03:37 PM~10814571
> *Q voe. Gente. I am looking to sell or trade my 1993 Caddi De ville. if trade iam looking for a good running 1977 monte carlo, or 1977 cutlass supreme. i have a goal in mind and want to make it happen.. :biggrin:
> any one interested hit me up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 6 2008, 05:58 PM~10815379
> *I need help finding a shop in Arizona that can make a convertible top from scratch.
> I don't want to buy a kit, perfer someone with experience. Post the name and numbers if you have them. Thanks in advance.
> *


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man what a Boring Day.. whats up gente.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

does any one know how to upload photos?/ i dont know how. i am on a mac. puter.. 
HELP!!!!!!!also u can go to craigs list and ck out the caddi that i am selling. 
1993 caddillac sedan devill mesa az


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@Jun 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10825834
> *does any one know how to upload photos?/ i dont know how. i am on a mac. puter..
> HELP!!!!!!!also u can go to craigs list and ck out the caddi that i am selling.
> 1993 caddillac sedan devill mesa az
> *


go to photobucket and upload them that way. upload them then get the img code cut,or copy go back to l.i.l and paste them into your reply. that's how I do it


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hemet602_@Jun 9 2008, 12:05 AM~10827929
> *
> 
> 
> ...




The view from my balcony


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*42" Moonroof For Sale*

Bought it a few months ago and never had a chance to put it in... I am selling the car so I won't need the roof... I want $300 for it cause that's what i paid for it... It is pictured on top of a cutlass so you can see it will fit a g-body or anything bigger... please call 480-209-5904 for more info... i'm going to phoenix the 21st of june so i can deliver it...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)

WUZ KRAKIN A STATE?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Cruise for the homie Ismael..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 10 2008, 03:04 AM~10836430
> *Cruise for the homie Ismael..
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I LOVE YOU HOMIE, YOU WILL BE MISSED BUT NOT FORGOTTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## VicCruzer (Apr 20, 2007)

NEED A LITTLE HELP....................Im trying to find "The Wizard" also known as Jorge Monge. He has had a number of different shops around Phoenix but close down do to shady dealings. I have some unfinished business to take care of. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2008, 04:01 PM~10840240
> *I LOVE YOU HOMIE, YOU WILL BE MISSED BUT NOT FORGOTTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *




 RIP homie...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup Knightstalker! I was just thinking about you when I saw southwest has Ding Fares from Albq to Phx for $49 each way........you might wanna buy a couple tickets before the deal goes down


http://www.southwest.com/cgi-bin/systray?a...2E1957B17051CDC


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 07:55 AM~10844978
> *sup Knightstalker! I was just thinking about you when I saw southwest has Ding Fares from Albq to Phx for $49 each way........you might wanna buy a couple tickets before the deal goes down
> http://www.southwest.com/cgi-bin/systray?a...2E1957B17051CDC
> *




 Thx Ryan... I'm gonna check them out... Appreciate that bro... Might be able to go see the familia and homies a lil more now... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: az


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VicCruzer_@Jun 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10843388
> *NEED A LITTLE HELP....................Im trying to find "The Wizard" also known as Jorge Monge. He has had a number of different shops around Phoenix but close down do to shady dealings. I have some unfinished business to take care of. Any info is appreciated.
> *



lol... shit who hasn't had shady business with that fool, he's all over the east side bro. People need to put a homing device on his ass when they start doing business with him. Last time I seen his pink and blue grand am or grand prix (or who knows if it his anymore) is on 28th street and Mcdowell.


----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)

AZILLA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VicCruzer_@Jun 10 2008, 10:25 PM~10843388
> *NEED A LITTLE HELP....................Im trying to find "The Wizard" also known as Jorge Monge. He has had a number of different shops around Phoenix but close down do to shady dealings. I have some unfinished business to take care of. Any info is appreciated.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2008, 05:01 PM~10840240
> *<span style=\'color:navy\'>On behalf of Majestics Car Club we offer our condolences to all of Ismael's family and friends. We understand what it's like to lose one of your own, may peace be with you all. :angel:*


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

SATURDAY AND SUNDAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPdwst0fKBY


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2008, 12:32 PM~10846941
> * Thx Ryan... I'm gonna check them out... Appreciate that bro... Might be able to go see the familia and homies a lil more now... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jun 11 2008, 06:29 PM~10849558
> *SATURDAY AND SUNDAY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPdwst0fKBY
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 11 2008, 08:55 PM~10851171
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10848203
> *lol... shit who hasn't had shady business with that fool, he's all over the east side bro. People need to put a homing device on his ass when they start doing business with him. Last time I seen his pink and blue grand am or grand prix (or who knows if it his anymore) is on 28th street and Mcdowell.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JAJAJAJAJA THATS THE SAME SHIT EVERYBODY SAYS THAT HAS DEALT WITH THAT FUCKER!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 11 2008, 05:51 PM~10849262
> *On behalf of Majestics Car Club we offer our condolences to all of Ismael's family and friends.  We understand what it's like to lose one of your own, may peace be with you all. :angel:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jun 11 2008, 06:29 PM~10849558
> *SATURDAY AND SUNDAY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPdwst0fKBY
> *


DAMN THATS COOL HOMIE, LOOKS GOOD!!!!!


JAJAJAJAJA YOU SIGNATURE LOL
JOE ARPAIO CHINGA TU MADRE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 12 2008, 02:23 AM~10852878
> *DAMN THATS COOL HOMIE, LOOKS GOOD!!!!!
> JAJAJAJAJA YOU SIGNATURE LOL
> JOE ARPAIO CHINGA TU MADRE
> ...


I know looks bad azz I'm copy and paste the signature :worship:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody got a hookup on some 20" low-pro tires??????????


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

must be nice to cruise year around


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Hector what's new bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo trudawg are you putting 20 on the impala


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10855070
> *Qvo Hector what's new bro
> *



Nada bro just chillin.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 12 2008, 11:23 AM~10855101
> *Nada bro just chillin.
> *


Kool bro man is almost 2 I want to go home already


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2008, 11:21 AM~10855080
> *Qvo trudawg are you putting 20 on the impala
> *


yea right!.......lol
gotta a new car, and 20's are a must :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2008, 12:48 PM~10855303
> *Kool bro man is almost 2 I want to go home already
> *



lol... lucky ass I get out at 5! I've been running around all lunch hour and didn't even get anything to eat. I'm fuckin starving!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 12 2008, 11:50 AM~10855779
> *lol... lucky ass I get out at 5! I've been running around all lunch hour and didn't even get anything to eat. I'm fuckin starving!
> *



You should've stopped at the KFC for some "snackers"



heheheheeheeheheheheehhe!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 12 2008, 12:50 PM~10855779
> *lol... lucky ass I get out at 5! I've been running around all lunch hour and didn't even get anything to eat. I'm fuckin starving!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 11 2008, 05:47 AM~10844517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone else going?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 12 2008, 07:50 AM~10853642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE SOME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 12 2008, 01:50 PM~10856274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2008, 01:18 AM~10861070
> *MONKEY SEE MONKEY DO!!!!! :biggrin:
> I HAVE SOME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mira pinche gordito estupido :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2008, 01:18 AM~10861070
> *MONKEY SEE MONKEY DO!!!!! :biggrin:
> I HAVE SOME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


245/35/20??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

any late model junk yards around here?? Looking for a 06 dodge ram rear bumper


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 13 2008, 02:09 PM~10864355
> *any late model junk yards around here?? Looking for a 06 dodge ram rear bumper
> *


I can see if we have a roll pan at SB.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 13 2008, 04:10 PM~10865605
> *I can see if we have a roll pan at SB.
> *



"ok......do that"


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Q vo AZ. Que Onda. here chillin in mesa. whats happenin tonight any thing of interest..??


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Are there any car clubs commin to mesa for the melt down. if so hit me up.. ill galdely meet out there.


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Are there any car clubs commin to mesa for the melt down. if so hit me up.. ill galdely meet out there.


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Are there any car clubs commin to mesa for the melt down. if so hit me up.. ill galdely meet out there.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mesa 480_@Jun 14 2008, 12:07 PM~10869310
> *Are there any car clubs commin to mesa for the melt down. if so hit me up.. ill galdely meet out there.
> *


We'll be there :biggrin: heard they are gonna have a hop with cash prize


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

right ariza70. you showing ur ride ese. what kinda car should i look for. and whats ur name ese. i m gabe.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10859562
> *anyone else going?
> *


 :dunno: There's no low riders on the flyer.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 15 2008, 08:54 AM~10872966
> *:dunno: There's no low riders on the flyer.
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL YOU DEAD BEAT DADDYS AND ALL YOU BEST DADDYS OF THE YEAR TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

1977 oh yeah!!!! thats the best year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 16 2008, 04:17 AM~10878181
> *:wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *


que onda pinchi culo estirado :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo pinche culo inflado


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10881041
> *Qvo pinche culo inflado
> *


nada aqui nomas kickiandola....... y tu pinchi frijol machucado 3 vezes????


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 15 2008, 06:06 PM~10875192
> *what up :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: what's up mr. toons


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 16 2008, 07:30 PM~10883828
> *:nicoderm: what's up mr. toons
> *


HOW WAS THAT PIZZA????? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)

WUZ KRAKIN AZ ?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

cool show yesterday wish there was more lowriders though


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anything going on this weekend???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

you tell me?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jun 17 2008, 09:13 AM~10887710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP TRUDAWG???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2008, 10:27 AM~10888282
> *
> WHATS UP TRUDAWG???
> *


sup homie!! just chillen tying to beat the heat


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jun 17 2008, 10:15 AM~10887728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sobres.

Q-vo gato que haces carnal?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 17 2008, 11:33 AM~10888776
> *lol... nothing bro just chillin in the office falling asleep.
> Sobres.
> 
> ...


Nada bro just got home from the fuckin court :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah I got court on the 23rd


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ya'll niccuhs' need to stay out of trouble!! :nono:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 17 2008, 01:13 PM~10889082
> *ya'll niccuhs' need to stay out of trouble!! :nono:
> *



Shit I try bro, but it's kinda hard when the police is out to get you. 3 mexicans in the lincoln means automatic get pulled over, aka profiling!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 17 2008, 12:26 PM~10889185
> *Shit I try bro, but it's kinda hard when the police is out to get you. 3 mexicans in the lincoln means automatic get pulled over, aka profiling!
> *


X2 or caddy :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10889082
> *ya'll niccuhs' need to stay out of trouble!! :nono:
> *


I been out of trouble thiz is only my 2nd ticket thiz year :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 17 2008, 01:39 PM~10889286
> *I been out of trouble thiz is only my 2nd ticket thiz year :biggrin:
> *



Lucky!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 17 2008, 12:26 PM~10889185
> *Shit I try bro, but it's kinda hard when the police is out to get you. 3 mexicans in the lincoln means automatic get pulled over, aka profiling!
> *


Shit I'm just glad they aint sweatin my black ass for a change! Damn I love Phoenix!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 17 2008, 03:18 PM~10889992
> *Shit I'm just glad they aint sweatin my black ass for a change! Damn I love Phoenix!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol. It's only a matter of time bro, lol. better knock on wood. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:yessad:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 16 2008, 08:46 PM~10884001
> *HOW WAS THAT PIZZA????? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: It was good shit we sat there for 2 hour's just talkin with my lil brother and sister inlaw.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jun 17 2008, 11:20 AM~10888692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i heard you got charged with *" loose culo with intent to sell"* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 17 2008, 04:38 PM~10891039
> *:thumbsup: It was good shit we sat there for 2 hour's just talkin with my  lil brother and sister inlaw.
> *


yeah that as the place to be on fathers day cause it wasn't that packed!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2008, 06:25 PM~10891742
> *shit i know what you mean!!!!!!! it's hot as hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i heard you got charged with " loose culo with intent to sell" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yeah that as the place to be on fathers day cause it wasn't that packed!!
> *


Yea baboso I told you to run but you star freakng rolling :biggrin: so I didn't want to loose my bitch so I have to stay and get the ticket for being your pimp :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 16 2008, 10:58 PM~10885511
> *cool show yesterday wish there was more lowriders though
> *



We were gonna head out there but it was too damn hot! When I talked to the guy throwing the show to ask if there was gonna be a class for low riders he didn't seem too sure on the details. Maybe next time.


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN 2 ALL THE RIDAZ IN THE BIG AZ?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

WASS GOOD WHO KNOW A GOOD INTERIOR GUY THAT CAN DO SOME CLEAN ASS WORK FO THE LO LO $ HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW TRYING TO PUT GUCCI ON THE WHOLE HEADLINER AND SIDES AND BACKS OF THE SEATS ALREADY GOT THE GUCCI JUS NEED A MAN TO PUT IN WORK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 17 2008, 06:40 PM~10891846
> *Yea baboso I told you to run but you star freakng rolling :biggrin: so I didn't want to loose my bitch so I have to stay and get the ticket for being your pimp :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA..... GOOD TRY PUTO, WHAT DO YOU MEAN * "star freakng rolling"* PINCHI SEROTE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jun 17 2008, 09:05 PM~10893252
> *WASS GOOD WHO KNOW A GOOD INTERIOR GUY THAT CAN DO SOME CLEAN ASS WORK FO THE LO LO $ HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW TRYING TO PUT GUCCI ON THE WHOLE HEADLINER AND SIDES AND BACKS OF THE SEATS ALREADY GOT THE GUCCI JUS NEED A MAN TO PUT IN WORK
> *


REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW AZILLA!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 18 2008, 08:02 AM~10895910
> *WHAT IT DEW AZILLA!!
> *


whats up homie?? just chillin trying beat the heat :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2008, 02:56 PM~10899346
> *whats up homie?? just chillin trying beat the meat :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 18 2008, 03:31 PM~10899571
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that too!!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

----------------- Bulletin Message -----------------
From: <a href='http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=152056344&MyToken=956d5aab-dc4a-40a7-84a8-edaa1b0defb0'>£xotik Goddess*NAZ VIP MODEL..I Love My Haters </a>
Date: Jun 18, 2008 4:41 PM


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

LETS HELP SHOW OUR SUPPORT... MAY SHE REST IN PEACE...GOD BLESS


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

GOT IT RIGHT THIS TIME. LETS SHOW OUR SUPPORT. :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jun 17 2008, 09:05 PM~10893252
> *WASS GOOD WHO KNOW A GOOD INTERIOR GUY THAT CAN DO SOME CLEAN ASS WORK FO THE LO LO $ HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW TRYING TO PUT GUCCI ON THE WHOLE HEADLINER AND SIDES AND BACKS OF THE SEATS ALREADY GOT THE GUCCI JUS NEED A MAN TO PUT IN WORK
> *


Cat named Manny at Bell RD interior on Bell just east of I-17


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona I can wait for Friday


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jun 18 2008, 09:03 PM~10901634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One of my lil cousins knew this girl he sent me a txt bout her. Sad to see a beautiful lil girl get her life taken away from her.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jun 18 2008, 09:03 PM~10901634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One of my lil cousins knew this girl he sent me a txt bout her. Sad to see a beautiful lil girl get her life taken away from her.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jun 19 2008, 09:14 AM~10904946
> *One of my lil cousins knew this girl he sent me a txt bout her. Sad to see a beautiful lil girl get her life taken away from her.
> *


what happened?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

dammm is that the girl who got shoot at that party? :angel:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 19 2008, 09:39 AM~10905063
> *dammm is that  the girl who got shoot at that party? :angel:
> *


 YA THAT'S THE GIRL. IM HOPING EVERYBODY IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE CAN GO AND SUPPORT HER FAMILIA. I PERSONALLY DIDN'T KNOW HER, BUT I HAVE A 17 YEAR DAUGHTER AND I CAN'T POSSIBLY THINK WHAT HER PARENTS ARE GOING THREW. MAY SHE REST IN PEACE...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 19 2008, 09:24 AM~10904985
> *what happened?
> *


 SHE WAS A PARTY ON THE SOUTH SIDE AND THEY DIDN'T LET A GUY IN BECAUSE HE DIDN'T HAVE A INVITE, SO HE WENT BACK SHOOTING. KILLING HER INSTANTLY AND WOUNDING ANOTHER GUY.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* UNITY C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE FAMILIA HOMIE!!!!!*


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jun 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10901634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll go by and drop some money off :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jun 19 2008, 08:38 AM~10904802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STUDDERING STANLY, STUDDERING STANLY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 19 2008, 03:29 PM~10907785
> *i'll go by and drop some money off  :angel:
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: AZ!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 19 2008, 06:32 PM~10909121
> *
> *


WHAT UP STANLEY, I WENT BY THE SHOP BUT NO ONE WAS THERE!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY+Jun 18 2008, 05:26 PM~10900344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 20 2008, 12:11 PM~10914131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIES, WHATS CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND?????


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHATS CRACKING AZ 

KE ROLLO BEN


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo what's up chano Ivan Jeremy and my BIG homie Ben what's new what it do for Thiz week end


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno: let ME know


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA+Jun 20 2008, 05:52 PM~10916535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT OF THE HOMIES ARE GOING TO HIT UP THE CARWASH, SHOW AND SHINE FUND RAISER ON SUNDAY MORNING FOR THE GIRL THAT PASSED!!! WE SHOULD ALL COME OUT TO SUPPORT THE FAMILIA


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 20 2008, 12:15 PM~10914164
> *WHAT UP STANLEY, I WENT BY THE SHOP BUT NO ONE WAS THERE!!!
> *


What time? Im allways there. Oh wait last friday I was in California. Was it then?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2008, 06:20 PM~10916665
> *Qvo what's up chano Ivan Jeremy and my BIG homie Ben what's new what it do for Thiz week end
> *


what up gato are you hitting up the car wash sun?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 21 2008, 08:45 AM~10919181
> *What time? Im allways there. Oh wait last friday I was in California. Was it then?
> *


yes, or were you guys there, and you guys closed shop when you saw me coming....lol i try to stop in again


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2008, 12:09 AM~10918310
> *ALOT OF THE HOMIES ARE GOING TO HIT UP THE CARWASH, SHOW AND SHINE FUND RAISER ON SUNDAY MORNING FOR THE GIRL THAT PASSED!!!  WE SHOULD ALL COME OUT TO SUPPORT THE FAMILIA
> *


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

:burn: :burn: its sooo hot what up AZ


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS SHOW YOURE SUPPORT. MAY YOU REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

* Majestics will be having a car wash tomorrow at 35th ave & Van Buren @Burger King to help with medical expenses for our brother and President of the phoenix chapter Andy Valles who suffered a massive heart attack on Friday and is currently on life support. The car wash will start at 7am and last for as long as we can stand the heat. We understand this is last minute and there is also another car wash going on but we find ourselves in a bad position with no other options. Any donation to the Valles family will be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 21 2008, 05:16 PM~10921390
> *what up gato are you hitting up the car wash sun?
> *


Yea I be there around 9 are you going bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 21 2008, 08:13 PM~10922111
> *  Majestics will be having a car wash tomorrow at 35th ave & Van Buren @Burger King  to help with medical expenses for our brother and President of the phoenix chapter  Andy Valles who suffered a massive heart attack on Friday and is currently on life support. The car wash will start at 7am and last for as long as we can stand the heat. We understand this is last minute and there is also another car wash going on but we find ourselves in a bad position with no other options. Any donation to the Valles family will be greatly appreciated.
> *


Damn dawg srry to hear about thiz I be there 2 to show some support my horaciones going with him and su familia


----------



## mesa 480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Q voe. Much respecto to the valles family. i will say a prayer for him. I will be there for sure sunday..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 21 2008, 08:13 PM~10922111
> *  Majestics will be having a car wash tomorrow at 35th ave & Van Buren @Burger King  to help with medical expenses for our brother and President of the phoenix chapter  Andy Valles who suffered a massive heart attack on Friday and is currently on life support. The car wash will start at 7am and last for as long as we can stand the heat. We understand this is last minute and there is also another car wash going on but we find ourselves in a bad position with no other options. Any donation to the Valles family will be greatly appreciated.
> *


WE'LL JUST HAVE TO HIT UP BOTH CAR WASHES, SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE... MY FAMILIA AND I WILL BE PRYING FOR HIM AND HIS FAMILIA. HOPEFULLY WE'LL ALL COME TOGETHER IN THIS TIME OF NEED AND SHOW EVERYBODY WE ARE ALL ONE BIG FAMILIA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 21 2008, 08:13 PM~10922111
> *  Majestics will be having a car wash tomorrow at 35th ave & Van Buren @Burger King  to help with medical expenses for our brother and President of the phoenix chapter  Andy Valles who suffered a massive heart attack on Friday and is currently on life support. The car wash will start at 7am and last for as long as we can stand the heat. We understand this is last minute and there is also another car wash going on but we find ourselves in a bad position with no other options. Any donation to the Valles family will be greatly appreciated.
> *



My prayers go out to Andy and all the Majestics familia... 

:nosad: I wish that I could be in AZ to support you homies... Keep me updated on his condition J... You got my # bro...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

* On behalf of Valles Family and the Majestics Car Club we would like to thank everyone who came out today to show thier support. We will be at it again next Saturday 8-noon at the same place 35th avenue & Van Buren (Burger King). We hope to see you there. *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

* I forgot to mention this before but we did not want to leave those of you out who are showing your support on LayItLow . We understand that this was last minute and not everyone could make it out today but we appreciate the kind words. *


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

My prayers for Andy and the Majestic family, especially for his brother Danny. I met Andy fifteen years ago and he has always been good gente and has been loyal and dedicated to the Majestic family. God bless...James


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 22 2008, 02:35 PM~10926215
> * I forgot to mention this before but we did not want to leave those of you out who are showing your support on LayItLow . We understand that this was last minute and not everyone could make it out today but we appreciate the kind words.
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: Our Prayers go out to Andy and all the Majestics familia !! :0 
hope he's doing better !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT AZ!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona. 
What's up Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10935213
> *Qvole Arizona.
> What's up Ben
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10935213
> *Qvole Arizona.
> What's up Ben
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO, WHATS CRACKIN????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2008, 01:30 AM~10938378
> *QUE ONDA LOCO, WHATS CRACKIN????
> *


Qvole mi gordito 
What's up Jeremy 
Good morning Arizona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 25 2008, 06:29 AM~10946596
> *Qvole mi gordito
> 
> *


WHO ME???


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PINCHI GATO ESTUPIDO :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody seen this??
http://mesaartslive.com/index.php/special/lowriders


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $320.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222
> 
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Any Glendale Riders in here???

I will be there all next week for vacation.. hoping to hang out with some fellow lay it lowers... let me know if your in the immediate area..

will also be in mesa for a whole day. my uncle runs Scott Blueprint over on Main St and Country Club Rd. so i will be in that area as well. hit me up if your from that part of AZ :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 25 2008, 02:35 PM~10950316
> *Anybody seen this??
> http://mesaartslive.com/index.php/special/lowriders
> *



me, my son and a few members will be there to show support.
gonna be a good special, there will be some nice rides there.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 25 2008, 05:58 PM~10951238
> *me, my son and a few members will be there  to show support.
> gonna be a good special, there will be some nice rides there.
> *


where is that going to be??


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

whats up AZ :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jun 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10953447
> *whats up AZ  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOY???


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:   :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 25 2008, 05:00 PM~10950873
> *Any Glendale Riders in here???
> 
> I will be there all next week for vacation.. hoping to hang out with some fellow lay it lowers...  let me know if your in the immediate area..
> ...


 :thumbsup: pm sent homie


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jun 26 2008, 10:23 AM~10955615
> *:thumbsup: pm sent homie
> *



thanx for looking out homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 26 2008, 08:11 AM~10954925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies??? trudawg, whats crackin


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sup Fellas uffin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 26 2008, 12:45 PM~10956821
> *Sup Fellas uffin:
> *


sup ryan


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I need some info on Emission testing wit a older Chevy 350 motor in a 80's Cutty

More info in this Topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416815

Whats up my AZ peeps I need some real info... help a brother out


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 05:42 PM~10959009
> *I need some info on Emission testing wit a older Chevy 350 motor in a 80's Cutty
> 
> More info in this Topic
> ...


the homie got the hook up on getting your shit passd?  

What's been up withchu, aint seen u around in awhile


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 26 2008, 06:34 PM~10959310
> *the homie got the hook up on getting your shit passd?
> 
> What's been up withchu, aint seen u around in awhile
> *


I just need to know 4-Sure B4 I start dumping money into my 350 cuz its damn near 40 years old if its just changing over parts I can work wit that but if I got to tap into the block its just not worth it Ill just buy a big block Crate motor & save my 350 for a old school car.

I took some time off on buliding my Lowrider & started working on this new Mustang I got but I havent had a lowrider on the street in a few years & I miss hitten the switches so its time to get back to work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jun 26 2008, 12:43 PM~10956809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin homie, are you going to the car wash this weekend???


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 26 2008, 08:11 PM~10960030
> *whats up jeremy, are you ready for those wheels yet??
> 
> *



Ben can you get these at or below this ebay list price











http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-Inch-Hyp...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 27 2008, 07:23 AM~10962631
> *Ben can you get these at or below this ebay list price
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL CHECK ON IT RIGHT NOW...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*Hey guys anybody interested in a euro cutlass? i'll be in town 4th of july weekend and i need to get rid of this car... I know everyone has seen it cruising around before...*

I'm asking *480-209-5904*









Original front clip is now a Euro clip









Rebuilt 350 small block Chevy motor w/ new A/C









Euro Clip









Fiberglass dash









Digital Fuel gauge









Odessey Series II digital gauges (mine are chrome)

*Odessey Series II - Dakota Digital*


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

*10/28/65-06/27/08*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 27 2008, 05:08 PM~10966279
> *Hey guys anybody interested in a euro cutlass? i'll be in town 4th of july weekend and i need to get rid of this car... I know everyone has seen it cruising around before...
> 
> I'm asking 480-209-5904
> ...


DAMN, WHATS UP RICKY, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE??? DID YOU GET SOMETHING ELSE OR ARE YOU GOING THROUGH HARD TIMES LIKE MANY OF US??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10967604
> *  10/28/65-06/27/08
> *


 :tears: :angel: RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE :angel: :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ride in peace Andy :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10967604
> *  10/28/65-06/27/08
> *


"RIDE IN PEACE" :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 28 2008, 01:33 AM~10968548
> *DAMN, WHATS UP RICKY, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE???  DID YOU GET SOMETHING ELSE OR ARE YOU GOING THROUGH HARD TIMES LIKE MANY OF US??
> *


i'm good ben, just that money's tight right now and i haven't been able to work on my car since i've been out here... my cutlass was my daily and with gas how it is out here ($4.57/gallon) i had to go get something else... and i know it's gonna be a while til i'm ready to put some money into a car... so i just need the cash now...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jun 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10967604
> *  10/28/65-06/27/08
> *


sucks man  rest in peace :angel:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*****Posting this for a homie.....

FIRST I WOULD LIKE TO SEND MY RESPECTS TO THE FAMILIA AN FRIENDS OF " ANDY VALLES" MAJESTIC'S CAR CLUB...

FROM KROWN ENTERTAINMENT, MY SELF, DJ TRANZO, 7 SINS CLOTHING, PIG WE WOULD LIKE TO DEDICATE THIS VIDEO TO ANDY VALLES & MAJESTIC'S C.C.



OPEN INVITE TO ALL TO COME AND REPRESENT FOR AZ!!

MC BENER ONE & DJ TRANZO "WUT UP ESE" MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT WITH A SPECIAL APPEARENCE BY MAJESTIC'S CAR CLUB...SUNDAY JUNE 29TH 7:OOAM











SUNDAY JUNE 29TH 10:00 AM
AFTER THE VIDEO SHOOT


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

how was the car wash today???

Lil Ese... will be in town tomorrow afternoon..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 28 2008, 08:53 PM~10972201
> *how was the car wash today???
> 
> Lil Ese... will be in town tomorrow afternoon..... :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

sorry for the loss


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOSS! "PHOENIX CAR CLUB"


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

*10/28/65-06/27/08*
[/quote]


:tears: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 29 2008, 07:25 PM~10976042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears:
x2 :yessad:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 28 2008, 03:26 PM~10970837
> *i'm good ben, just that money's tight right now and i haven't been able to work on my car since i've been out here... my cutlass was my daily and with gas how it is out here ($4.57/gallon) i had to go get something else... and i know it's gonna be a while til i'm ready to put some money into a car... so i just need the cash now...
> *


i hear you homie, well hit me up when you come out here so we can kick it!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jun 30 2008, 12:33 PM~10981394
> *
> *


where are the pics at homie???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*Funeral Service Info for Andy Valles:

Viewing will be held at Greer Wilson on 59th Ave. & Thomas from 4-8pm Wednesday 7/02/08

Funeral Mass will be held at Love International Church on 27th Ave. Just North of Camelback next to Swapmart at 9am. Thursday 07/03/08

Burial will be held at Resthaven following mass.

There will be a Pot Luck gathering at VFW Hall on 63rd Ave South of Northern following burial. This will be a Pot Luck. There will also be a Cash Bar. 

PM if you have any other questions.*


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 30 2008, 07:15 PM~10984594
> *Funeral Service Info for Andy Valles:
> 
> Viewing will be held at Greer Wilson on 59th Ave. & Thomas from 4-8pm Wednesday 7/02/08
> ...


we'll be there to pay our respects, ride in peace homie :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2008, 12:15 PM~10989678
> *:uh:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

So where is the cruise spot now if any ? Let me know .


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*Majestics Car Club would like to send out an open invitation to all Car Clubs and Solo Riders that would like to pay their respects to a fellow lowrider, President of the Majestics Phoenix Chapter, Andy Valles. Please bring out your lowriders and wear your Club shirts. There will be reserved parking for lowriders. Let us all join Andy on his final cruise with us.

The following is the information for Andy's Services:*
*

Viewing will be held at Greer Wilson on 59th Ave. & Thomas from 5-8pm Wednesday 7/02/08

Funeral Mass will be held at Love International Church on 27th Ave. Just North of Camelback next to Swapmart at 9am. Thursday 07/03/08

Burial will be held at Resthaven following mass.

There will be a Pot Luck gathering at VFW Hall on 63rd Ave South of Northern following burial. This will be a Pot Luck. There will also be a Cash Bar. 

PM if you have any other questions.*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 1 2008, 04:40 AM~10987505
> *Qvo Arizona
> *


whats up puto???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn where the hell is az at???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2008, 11:33 PM~10995005
> *damn where the hell is az at???
> *



working


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 PM~10995060
> *working
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 01:49 PM~10989962
> *  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2008, 09:54 AM~10996896
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 2 2008, 11:06 AM~10996976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:17 PM~10997976
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:
Ke estupido el pleve


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2008, 04:00 PM~10991466
> *whats up puto???
> *


Hola Ben como estas ya vete a cagar gordo cochino


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2008, 01:31 PM~10998064
> *:uh: :uh: :uh:
> Ke estupido el pleve
> *




ENGLISH! :biggrin: 


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:41 PM~10998138
> *ENGLISH! :biggrin:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


Hahaha no wey spanglish lol

Gato :twak: marinate


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:17 PM~10997976
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.trackapartner.com/


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: 
thats fucked up cause i put my olady #
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 2 2008, 02:14 PM~10998342
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> thats fucked up cause i put my olady #
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2008, 01:06 PM~10998285
> *http://www.trackapartner.com/
> *


Thanks!! I just showed my boss. :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 2 2008, 01:06 PM~10998285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2008, 12:33 PM~10998083
> *Hola Ben como estas ya vete a cagar gordo cochino
> *


yeah, i'm going to make a gato action figure, con ojos de elote :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 1 2008, 02:55 PM~10990977
> *Majestics Car Club would like to send out an open invitation to all Car Clubs and Solo Riders that would like to pay their respects to a fellow lowrider, President of the Majestics Phoenix Chapter, Andy Valles. Please bring out your lowriders and wear your Club shirts. There will be reserved parking for lowriders. Let us all join Andy on his final cruise with us.
> 
> The following is the information for Andy's Services:
> ...


TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

On behalf of the Majestics Phoenix Chapter, we would like to say thank you to all the other Majestics chapters, Car Clubs, solo riders and friends that showed their love and support for our President Andy Valles. Thank you all for the donations some of you gave and the words some of you expressed for Andy. It was a sad day today, saying goodbye to our Brother Andy as it was just over a year that we lost our Founder, President and Brother, Big Rich. They are both in a better place along side the many other Majestic Brothers we have lost and all the other riders up in Heaven. May they all Rest In Peace. 

Please feel free to sign Andy's Guest Book.

Andy Valles Guestbook


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 3 2008, 08:55 PM~11009656
> *On behalf of the Majestics Phoenix Chapter, we would like to say thank you to all the other Majestics chapters, Car Clubs, solo riders and friends that showed their love and support for our President Andy Valles. Thank you all for the donations some of you gave and the words some of you expressed for Andy. It was a sad day today, saying goodbye to our Brother Andy as it was just over a year that we lost our Founder, President and Brother, Big Rich. They are both in a better place along side the many other Majestic Brothers we have lost and all the other riders up in Heaven. May they all Rest In Peace.
> 
> Please feel free to sign Andy's Guest Book.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## axle13 (May 14, 2008)

lookin for a price quote on getting my charger painted. either kandy organic green or kandy purple.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

TTT FOR ALL YOU LAZY FUCKERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHERES EVERYONE AT?....DAMN IM LONELY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11025283
> *TTT FOR ALL YOU LAZY FUCKERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are you talking about me???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 7 2008, 01:57 AM~11026698
> *are you talking about me????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Claro estupido de kien mas baboso. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2008, 08:33 AM~11027527
> *:biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 6 2008, 08:44 PM~11025294
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT?....DAMN IM LONELY
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP BRO,I GOT SOME FOOTAGE FOR YOU FROM THE PICNIC  WE WAS ON CRENSHAW HELLLA DEEEEP. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

*COME AND JOIN NEW IMAGE CAR CLUB FOR A BIG CRUIZE ON THE WESTSIDE FROM MACAYOS ON 75TH AVE AND THOMAS TO CHECKERS PARKING LOT ON 59TH AVE AND CAMELBACK. ON JULY 19, 2008 MEET UP WILL BE AT MACAYOS AT 7:30 AND WE WILL BE LEAVING AROUND 8:30 BRING FAMILY AND FRIENDS AND PLEASE LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME FOR ANY INFO LEAVE ME A PM*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2008, 09:07 AM~11027710
> *Claro estupido de kien mas baboso. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


mira pinchi cara de culo de burro con diarrea chorriado!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 7 2008, 03:33 PM~11030437
> *mira pinchi cara de culo de burro con diarrea chorriado!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE PUTO PUERCO PORQUE NO ME CONTESTAS CUANDO TE ABLO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

...............................ATTENTION - ATTENTION - ATTENTION................................

CAR CLUBS, PARTY KREWZ, BREAKERS, RAP ARTIST, SPORT TEAMS, BUISNESSES, PROMOTERS

GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE!.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!!

I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people...










..........................................SUPER EVENTS ENT................................................


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 7 2008, 03:37 PM~11030472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Any other shows coming up here between now and september??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11042605
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sapponning Bishes? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Greetins from ATL! My cousin just called me and said he's selling his 87 LS Monte Carlo it's white with pinstripes and blue interior car runs real good and has a/c, will come with knock offs PM me for pics till I can get back into PHX and post them myself. He's asking 2700 obo. Everybody stay up and i'll see you guys soon!

if anybody can do me the favor of posting the pics for me please PM me, thanks.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 9 2008, 03:20 PM~11048805
> *Greetins from ATL! My cousin just called me and said he's selling his 87 LS Monte Carlo it's white with pinstripes and blue interior car runs real good and has a/c, will come with knock offs PM me for pics till I can get back into PHX and post them myself. He's asking 2700 obo. Everybody stay up and i'll see you guys soon!
> 
> if anybody can do me the favor of posting the pics for me please PM me, thanks.
> *


que onda loco, pm me those pics and i'll post them, te cuidas homie


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2008, 04:40 PM~11048961
> *que onda loco, pm me those pics and i'll post them, te cuidas homie
> *


I emailed them to you bro.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 9 2008, 03:44 PM~11048985
> *I emailed them to you bro.
> *


cool i'll do that right now!!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 7 2008, 01:57 AM~11026698
> *are you talking about me????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie that dont know me  shit if your lazy and a fucker then you got it :biggrin: :biggrin: naww im not talking about you your probaly the least lazy person i know...your always on the go...hustling


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 7 2008, 09:41 AM~11027887
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BRO,I GOT SOME FOOTAGE FOR YOU FROM THE PICNIC   WE WAS ON CRENSHAW HELLLA DEEEEP. :biggrin:
> *



MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE...L.A. FAM"I"LY GETS DOWN....THATS WHY IM STILL RIDIN AND DOING THIS INDIVIDUALS THING FOR MY PARTNERZ DOWN HERE AND TRYING TO FOLLOW THE FOOTSTEPS OF THE BIG HOM"I"ES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jul 9 2008, 05:16 PM~11049686
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up homie, how you doing????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Jul 9 2008, 09:49 PM~11052172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats dedication homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2008, 03:46 PM~11049000
> *cool i'll do that right now!!!!!
> *


Panzon estupido mentiroso donde estan las pictures cara de rata inflada :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 10 2008, 02:32 AM~11053415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKIN BOUT,B"I"G MIKE PUTTIN IT DOWN. :worship: LOVE DAT NEW STICKER. :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 9 2008, 09:52 PM~11052211
> *MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE...L.A. FAM"I"LY GETS DOWN....THATS WHY IM STILL RIDIN AND DOING THIS INDIVIDUALS THING FOR MY PARTNERZ DOWN HERE AND TRYING TO FOLLOW THE FOOTSTEPS OF THE BIG HOM"I"ES
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

$350.00 profesional installation If you dont know what it is jusk ask 

Gelly (480)6430651


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2008, 09:27 AM~11054364
> *Panzon estupido mentiroso donde estan las pictures cara de rata inflada :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *



Jajajajaja...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 10 2008, 08:57 AM~11054572
> *DATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKIN BOUT,B"I"G MIKE PUTTIN IT DOWN. :worship: LOVE DAT NEW STICKER. :biggrin:
> *


looks good.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 10 2008, 08:57 AM~11054572
> *DATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKIN BOUT,B"I"G MIKE PUTTIN IT DOWN. :worship: LOVE DAT NEW STICKER. :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :twak: :twak: :0 :0 :loco: :loco:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 10 2008, 01:16 PM~11056920
> *:0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :0  :0  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :twak: :yes:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2008, 01:01 PM~11056773
> *looks good.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2008, 03:46 PM~11049000
> *cool i'll do that right now!!!!!
> *



Well??? We're waiting........................ :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11034275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: see u there :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11058685
> *Well??? We're waiting........................ :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 9 2008, 03:20 PM~11048805
> *Greetins from ATL! My cousin just called me and said he's selling his 87 LS Monte Carlo it's white with pinstripes and blue interior car runs real good and has a/c, will come with knock offs PM me for pics till I can get back into PHX and post them myself. He's asking 2700 obo. Everybody stay up and i'll see you guys soon!
> 
> if anybody can do me the favor of posting the pics for me please PM me, thanks.
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

here they are pinchi gato baboso lambe huevos :biggrin: 

s









































and its nice as hell too!!!!! what do you want to see it for anyways gato, your lady isn't gonna let you buy it, pinchi mandilon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2008, 05:59 PM~11059431
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ese dedo metetelo al culo :biggrin: :biggrin: y el otro te lo metes a la boca, y despues de 15 minutos los cambias,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: retardado come mierda


----------



## majesticsogvic (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 10 2008, 02:37 PM~11057580
> *:biggrin:  :twak:  :yes:
> *



:nono: NO BUENO BRO!!! :nono:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

and its nice as hell too!!!!! what do you want to see it for anyways gato, your lady isn't gonna let you buy it, pinchi mandilon :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:




HAHAHAHAHA YEA JUST LIKE THAT KIT I HAD THAT SHE DIDNT LET YOU BUY NIGGIE PINCHE GATO DESNUTRIDO ESTUPIDO MANDILON CARA DE PANOCHA MEKIADA
[/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2008, 10:43 PM~11061727
> *ese dedo metetelo al culo  :biggrin:  :biggrin: y el otro te lo metes a la boca, y despues de 15 minutos los cambias,,,,,,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  retardado come mierda
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

* My 71 Baby Blue Convertible Cutlass On 24's Was taken From Me Last Night @ Gun Point. @ The 7 eleven On 59 th & Thomas.

New Brown Van With Gang Members Driver Was Heavy & Wore Black Gloves that Only Covered His Hands But Not Fingers. Passenger Was Another Gang Member & Wore Typical KMOMO Clothes. He Had A Double Barrel Shot Gun. Other Passengers As Well Headed North Bound On 59th Ave Pass Thomas where t Occured. Plz Let Me Know If U Have Any Leads I'd rather Deal With It On My Own Than The Cops If U Know What I Mean!

$1000 Reward For Car. It Has GPS tracking System I Just Need To Find The # & Password To Activate It. The Cops Said They Know Where It May Be Located so God Willing I Get My Car Back. It Was My Granpa's Car Passed On to Me & had It painted 24's & Interior Done Up On It. 


Thanks Mi Raza (630-209-8365 Mike) I Bought This Phone Today i didn't Want My Real # Out There Being The Thieves Are Probably reading this. *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 01:17 PM~11072177
> * My 71 Baby Blue Convertible Cutlass On 24's Was taken From Me Last Night @ Gun Point. @ The 7 eleven On 59 th & Thomas.
> 
> New Brown Van With Gang Members Driver Was Heavy & Wore Black Gloves that Only Covered His Hands But Not Fingers. Passenger Was Another Gang Member & Wore Typical KMOMO Clothes. He Had A Double Barrel Shot Gun. Other Passengers As Well Headed North Bound On 59th Ave Pass Thomas where t Occured. Plz Let Me Know If U Have Any Leads I'd rather Deal With It On My Own Than The Cops If U Know What I Mean!
> ...


we'll keep a look out homie :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 01:17 PM~11072177
> * My 71 Baby Blue Convertible Cutlass On 24's Was taken From Me Last Night @ Gun Point. @ The 7 eleven On 59 th & Thomas.
> 
> New Brown Van With Gang Members Driver Was Heavy & Wore Black Gloves that Only Covered His Hands But Not Fingers. Passenger Was Another Gang Member & Wore Typical KMOMO Clothes. He Had A Double Barrel Shot Gun. Other Passengers As Well Headed North Bound On 59th Ave Pass Thomas where t Occured. Plz Let Me Know If U Have Any Leads I'd rather Deal With It On My Own Than The Cops If U Know What I Mean!
> ...


That's fuck up bro :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11074992
> *That's fuck up bro :machinegun: :machinegun:
> *


que onda loco???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2008, 02:41 AM~11076195
> *que onda loco???
> *


What's up my good friend ke haces wey


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 01:17 PM~11072177
> * My 71 Baby Blue Convertible Cutlass On 24's Was taken From Me Last Night @ Gun Point. @ The 7 eleven On 59 th & Thomas.
> 
> New Brown Van With Gang Members Driver Was Heavy & Wore Black Gloves that Only Covered His Hands But Not Fingers. Passenger Was Another Gang Member & Wore Typical KMOMO Clothes. He Had A Double Barrel Shot Gun. Other Passengers As Well Headed North Bound On 59th Ave Pass Thomas where t Occured. Plz Let Me Know If U Have Any Leads I'd rather Deal With It On My Own Than The Cops If U Know What I Mean!
> ...


I HOPE YOU FIND THOSE PIECES OF SHIT...I WILL DEFINATELY KEEP MY EYES OPEN BRO...I HATE FUCKEN THIEVES!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 11 2008, 02:16 PM~11065656
> *:nono: NO BUENO BRO!!! :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP AZ............... :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11086756
> *new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11086756
> *new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11086731
> *SUP AZ............... :wave:
> *




WHATS CRACKING HOMIE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THIS SATURDAY MEET UP AT 7:30 AND CRUISE AT 8:30 PM


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> WHATS CRACKING HOMIE
> [/quote
> 
> U KNOW .....................SAME SHIT...........DIFFERENT DAY...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11086756
> *new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKING REAL GOOD!! :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11086756
> *new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bring that to YUMA! There is one fool here that thinks he the shit! He trying to hop on fools with bags. He needs some real bumper in his face!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 13 2008, 06:24 AM~11076365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

....................................ATTENTION - ATTENTION - ATTENTION......................................CAR CLUBS, PARTY KREWZ, BREAKERS, RAP ARTIST, SPORT TEAMS, BUISNESSES, PROMOTERS. GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE!.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11086756
> *new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11086756
> *new single pump regal from franks on 13s ready for the streets house called locos last nite 1 and 0 lets hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I know I guy he has a single he would like to nose up to you his name is big Ben he has a cutlas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 15 2008, 06:27 PM~11097108
> *I know I guy he has a single he would like to nose up to you his name is big Ben he has a cutlas :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 15 2008, 06:27 PM~11097108
> *I know I guy he has a single he would like to nose up to you his name is big Ben he has a cutlas :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


x2.........and he's ready 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




















j/k big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 15 2008, 06:27 PM~11097108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 siganle par de jotos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 12 2008, 01:17 PM~11072177
> * My 71 Baby Blue Convertible Cutlass On 24's Was taken From Me Last Night @ Gun Point. @ The 7 eleven On 59 th & Thomas.
> 
> New Brown Van With Gang Members Driver Was Heavy & Wore Black Gloves that Only Covered His Hands But Not Fingers. Passenger Was Another Gang Member & Wore Typical KMOMO Clothes. He Had A Double Barrel Shot Gun. Other Passengers As Well Headed North Bound On 59th Ave Pass Thomas where t Occured. Plz Let Me Know If U Have Any Leads I'd rather Deal With It On My Own Than The Cops If U Know What I Mean!
> ...


Im in yuma! If it rolls down this way ill let you know!!!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2008, 11:28 PM~11100114
> *siganle par de jotos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well pull it out you always say ke esta bien chingon and do like 85 :scrutinize:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S CRAKIN IN THE BIG AZILLA? DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A RADIATOR FOR A 55 CHEVY TRUCK, IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO........THANKS........


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jul 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11108927
> *WHAT'S CRAKIN IN THE BIG AZILLA? DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A RADIATOR FOR A 55 CHEVY TRUCK, IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO........THANKS........
> *


try the chrome guy on 67th ave....he has a shit load of parts for trucks now...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 16 2008, 05:37 PM~11106146
> *Well pull it out you always say ke esta bien chingon and do like 85 :scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2008, 12:42 AM~11109505
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 16 2008, 05:37 PM~11106146
> *Well pull it out you always say ke esta bien chingon and do like  85  :scrutinize:
> 
> *




:0 :worship: :thumbsup:





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2008, 06:36 AM~11110100
> *:0 :worship: :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


What's up Ruben what's new bro when are you comming down to AZ


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

IF YALL SEE JOSE MARILES TELL HIM IM STILL WAITING FOR MY MONEY, and the car club money too 
HE "suppost to be in arizona"602" phoenix to be exact


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

buenos dias!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:07 AM~11110920
> *buenos dias!
> *


this niccuh!....................man you pop in and out. You undercover or something :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 17 2008, 10:16 AM~11110977
> *this niccuh!....................man you pop in and out. You undercover or something :biggrin:
> *



Sup playa? nah bro just been real busy with work and shit. Always got different shit going on you know.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:22 AM~11111023
> *Sup playa? nah bro just been real busy with work and shit. Always got different shit going on you know.
> *


El hombre de negocios what's up Hector how you been dawg are you comming out for the cruzing Saturday and you trudawg


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Not sure bro today is my daughters bday and yesterday was my lady's bday... So I might have something for them this weekend. but we'll see what happens.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2008, 10:23 AM~11111532
> *El hombre de negocios what's up Hector how you been dawg are you comming out for the cruzing Saturday and you trudawg
> *


yea Imma try and make it, my kids been on me about not being able to cruise, or hit any shows since they been here. Gotta get some new tires though ASAP


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 17 2008, 10:33 AM~11111644
> *yea Imma try and make it, my kids been on me about not being able to cruise, or hit any shows since they been here. Gotta get some new tires though ASAP
> *


Well gett them dawg I haven't cruz with you let's just have a good time if you want to cruz with us from the SS to the spot let me know we are getting together at the wash in baseline and central at 6:30


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2008, 08:50 AM~11110826
> *What's up Ruben what's new bro when are you comming down to AZ
> *



Same ol shit homie...  Maybe next month... or for the civic show since it's on my cumpleanos... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11112908
> *
> *


Qvo cuz are you comming out for the cruzing


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2008, 05:45 PM~11115009
> *Same ol shit homie...  Maybe next month... or for the civic show since it's on my cumpleanos...  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good bro come to the civic show and from there we hit up a club to celebrate your B-day


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11116892
> *COME AND JOIN THE MAJESTICS AVONDALE SATURDAY 7/19/08 IN AVONDALE LITCHFIELD ROAD JUST NORTH OF VAN BUREN AT THE AUTO ZONE FOR A CAR WASH FROM 7AM TO 1PM EVERYONE IS INVITED.
> *


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 16 2008, 11:46 PM~11109301
> *try the chrome guy on 67th ave....he has a shit load of parts for trucks now...
> *


THANKS HOMIE, FOR LOOKING OUT......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jul 17 2008, 06:36 AM~11110100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP TRUDAWG WHAT SIZE DO YOU NEED HOMIE?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Who's all gonna hit up the cruise on Saturday night ? I'll be there . :thumbsup:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jul 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11121839
> *Who's all gonna hit up the cruise on Saturday night ? I'll be there .  :thumbsup:
> *


INTRUDERS WILL BE THERE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 17 2008, 08:11 PM~11116230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jul 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11121839
> *Who's all gonna hit up the cruise on Saturday night ? I'll be there .  :thumbsup:
> *


i'll be there too!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks+Jul 18 2008, 02:51 PM~11122428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda knightstalker, when am i going to run into you at a buffet again?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2008, 08:43 AM~11119665
> *DONT LISTEN TO GATO'S STUPID ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHATS UP LOCO, WHATS GOOD??
> WHATS UP TRUDAWG WHAT SIZE DO YOU NEED HOMIE?
> *


Pinche panzon estupido


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2008, 05:14 PM~11123396
> *whats up homie, how you been??
> que onda knightstalker, when am i going to run into you at a buffet again?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## majesticsogvic (Apr 12, 2008)

BEN ,ANSWER YOUR CELL ,VIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majesticsogvic (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: WAS HAPPENING RAY :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 18 2008, 06:07 PM~11123745
> *Pinche panzon estupido
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: vete a la verga pinchi pelon cara de pito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 18 2008, 06:13 PM~11123772
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah you can come too!!! what, you were hitting up buffets back in 04' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majesticsogvic_@Jul 18 2008, 06:14 PM~11123782
> *     BEN ,ANSWER YOUR CELL ,VIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now call me back, ben


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

TRY TO STAY COOL AND DRY OUT THERE TODAY MY AZ. PEOPLE.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2008, 05:13 PM~11123385
> *i'll be there too!!!
> *


bring the cuttlas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 19 2008, 10:08 AM~11127089
> *bring the cuttlas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea righ he is 2 scare hno: hno:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 19 2008, 08:54 AM~11126795
> *TRY TO STAY COOL AND DRY  OUT THERE TODAY MY AZ. PEOPLE.
> *


Qvo Pete!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jul 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11127410
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz up homie !! hows yo caddie coming along??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 18 2008, 05:14 PM~11123396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jul 17 2008, 08:53 AM~11110844
> *IF YALL SEE JOSE MARILES TELL HIM IM STILL WAITING FOR MY MONEY, and the car club money too
> HE "suppost to be in arizona"602" phoenix to be exact
> *


  2x his a fuckin bitch just left with every ones money IF HE EVER COMES BACK HE WILL BE 6 FEET UNDER ASAP FUCK JMCUSTOMS AND FUCK JOSE PINCHE PUTO ******* ONE DAY ULL NEED SOMETHING AND I HOPE NODY HELPS U FUCKEN BITCH FACK HYDRO INSTALER ALL THE CARS HE WORKED ON GOT FUCKED UP BUT WEN U GO BACK TO JAIL AGAN DONT ASK US FOR MONEY FUCKEN HOE THERS NOTHING BUT HATE TU UR BITCH ASS HIR IN INDIANAPOLIS :angry: ALL THAT SHIT WILL COME BACK TO U TRUST ME :angry:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICC_@Jul 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11130065
> *2x his a fuckin bitch just left with every ones money IF HE EVER COMES BACK HE WILL BE 6 FEET UNDER ASAP FUCK JMCUSTOMS AND FUCK JOSE PINCHE PUTO ******* ONE DAY ULL NEED SOMETHING AND I HOPE NODY HELPS U  FUCKEN BITCH FACK HYDRO INSTALER ALL THE CARS HE WORKED ON GOT FUCKED UP BUT WEN U GO BACK TO JAIL AGAN DONT ASK US FOR MONEY FUCKEN HOE THERS NOTHING BUT HATE TU UR BITCH ASS HIR IN INDIANAPOLIS  :angry: ALL THAT SHIT WILL COME BACK TO U TRUST ME  :angry:
> *


THATS FUNNY WHEN I WENT TO JAIL NO ONE WAS THERE ANYWAYS ILL BE PASSING THRO SOON TO GO SEE MY KIDS N ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I DO N THEN WE CAN DO WHAT EVER I AINT NO BITCH Y DONT U B A MAN N SAY WHO U REALLY R BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

u alredy know i told bitch ass *** make sure u tell me we have a surprise for ur ass


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

SURE I AM SCARED U NEVER TOLD ME UR REAL NAME BUT HEY IF UR SCUUUURRD THATS KOO UR BRAVE BEHIND THE SCREEN


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

its joel im jps home boy and waz up then im ready for what ever just let me know wen ur back and will see


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

ITS KOO U DONT WANNA SAY UR REAL NAME BUT ILL B SURE TO LET U GUYS KNOW


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

My name is joel just come backand will see waz up. u sure talk to fucken much ur worst than my bitch


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jul 19 2008, 11:54 AM~11127449
> *Qvo Pete!
> *


 Q-VO FRANKIE HOW YOU DOING BRO?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MICC+Jul 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11130065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why don't you both take your bullshit somewhere else, we don't need it in our topic! Quit E-thuggin and just handle it in person!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11134754
> *Why don't you both take your bullshit somewhere else, we don't need it in our topic! Quit E-thuggin and just handle it in person!
> *


x2 :biggrin: :werd:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11135268
> *x2  :biggrin: :werd:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up yo???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 20 2008, 08:17 PM~11135390
> *What up yo???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sup Fred? :wave: You still in the middle of BFE? :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

How did the cruise turn out? anyone have any pics?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHATS UP 602 IS THERE ANY CAR HOPS GOING ON TONIGHT.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHATS UP 602, IS THERE ANY CAR HOPS GOING ON TONIGHT.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 19 2008, 11:21 AM~11127332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x1000000000 drama huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 20 2008, 08:17 PM~11135390
> *What up yo???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHHA WHEN YOU GET A FOOL THAT DOES YOU DIRTY TAKES THE CAR CLUB MONEY AND AND MY MONEY AND LEAVE MY FUCKING LOWRIDER IN THE STREETS IN THE EAST WITH NO ONE WATCHING IT.... :uh: WAT THE FUCK WOULD YOU DO BUDDY AND HES SUPPOST TO BE THE CAR CLUB PRESIDENT IM JUST KEEPING YOU GUYS WARNED FROM THIS DUDE HOPEFULLY HE DOESNT LEAVE YOU HANGING.. so whatever you calling e thugging think it again i never ethug and i dont have to homie on the reals shyt just watch out for this foo UNLESS HE BE A MAN AND SEND THE MONEY BACK(WHICH HE SAYS HE GONE DO) BUT DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

:0 .


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jul 21 2008, 07:10 AM~11137809
> *HAHHA WHEN YOU GET A FOOL THAT DOES YOU DIRTY TAKES THE CAR CLUB MONEY AND AND MY MONEY AND LEAVE MY FUCKING LOWRIDER  IN THE STREETS IN THE EAST WITH NO ONE WATCHING IT.... :uh: that's what I would do But anyway thanks for the warning*


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 21 2008, 05:01 PM~11142367
> *That fool done burnt his bridges on here with some of use awhile ago. Talking shit and only having a piece of shit himself,and talking shit to people he doesn't know. And if I had the problem you do with him I would hunt him down and settle it in person,that's what I would do But anyway thanks for the warning
> *


  hopefully he does what he says and sends me my money


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

sup AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jul 21 2008, 09:24 PM~11144760
> *sup AZ  :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg!!!!!


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2008, 12:29 AM~11146226
> *
> *


What's up amiguito como estas 





















Pinche cerdo estupido :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 22 2008, 06:17 AM~11146685
> *What's up amiguito como estas
> Pinche cerdo estupido :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


bien y tu???



























pinchi retardado cara de sopilote :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)+Jul 22 2008, 01:16 PM~11150169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP HOMIES???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11151841
> *Sup?
> *


WHATS UP VATO, ANY NEWS


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I actually came in to work today (lol) so i'll call you as soon as I get out.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 22 2008, 04:02 PM~11151910
> *I actually came in to work today (lol) so i'll call you as soon as I get out.
> *


DAMN WHAT YOU GOING TO DO WITH ALL THE MONEY?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

YOUNG ROGUE in the house, whats up homie???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11151998
> *DAMN WHAT YOU GOING TO DO WITH ALL THE MONEY?? LOL :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha... money? who said anything bout money? I just said I just came in for the first time today, lol. If anybody needs money right now it's me. lol.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hey riders....
Im working a my next huge cruise...I will update you as soon as I get confirmation of location. It will be on a Friday though....Im thinking next couple of weeks. *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 22 2008, 04:24 PM~11152161
> *hahahaha... money? who said anything bout money? I just said I just came in for the first time today, lol. If anybody needs money right now it's me. lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: si cabron


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WAS THINKING ABOUT TUBING IN THE SALT RIVER THIS WEEKEND! NEVER BEEN THERE, IS IT FAR, FUN, CAN I FLOAT MY COOLER FULL OF BEER NEXT TO ME.......LOL???


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 08:10 AM~11157468
> *WAS THINKING ABOUT TUBING IN THE SALT RIVER THIS WEEKEND! NEVER BEEN THERE, IS IT FAR, FUN, CAN I FLOAT MY COOLER FULL OF BEER NEXT TO ME.......LOL???
> *


Yep :biggrin: !!cans no glass, its fun with a bunch of people !! OH and remember to take plenty of marshmellos!!! :biggrin: better than beeds lol :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:28 AM~11157996
> *Yep  :biggrin: !!cans no glass, its fun with a bunch of people !! OH and remember to take plenty of marshmellos!!! :biggrin: better than beeds  lol :thumbsup:
> *



I'm gonna have to do that... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jul 23 2008, 09:28 AM~11157996
> *Yep  :biggrin: !!cans no glass, its fun with a bunch of people !! OH and remember to take plenty of marshmellos!!! :biggrin: better than beeds  lol :thumbsup:
> *


where exactly is it at?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 08:10 AM~11157468
> *WAS THINKING ABOUT TUBING IN THE SALT RIVER THIS WEEKEND! NEVER BEEN THERE, IS IT FAR, FUN, CAN I FLOAT MY COOLER FULL OF BEER NEXT TO ME.......LOL???
> *


Yeah its fun, I would sugest you take llots of sun block.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 23 2008, 10:56 AM~11158643
> *Yeah its fun, I would sugest you take llots of sun block.
> *


lol......my black ass don't need any sun block. But I'll probably come out looking like I'm from RaWanda or something :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jul 23 2008, 11:26 AM~11159500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...









:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2008, 01:01 PM~11159832
> *Is it a jack ass or a mule?
> :biggrin:
> *


ok funny man I see you got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo art we miss you at the last cruzing


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 01:05 PM~11159872
> *ok funny man I see you got jokes :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11159500
> *lol......my black ass don't need any sun block. But I'll probably come out looking like I'm from RaWanda or something :biggrin:
> *



you mean Rwanda?............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jul 23 2008, 12:05 PM~11159872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was out of town, My abuelito had his 86th b-day party Sat night....


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 23 2008, 01:06 PM~11159880
> *Qvo art we miss you at the last cruzing
> *


x2 :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 23 2008, 10:56 AM~11158643
> *Yeah its fun, I would sugest you take llots of sun block.
> *


is that why you got dark stanley? :roflmao: juz mess'n :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11159903
> *LOL
> *


que onda gato?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jul 23 2008, 03:10 PM~11161114
> *que onda gato?
> *


What's up bro ke rollo when you going to stop been solo :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2008, 03:01 PM~11161041
> *Not very good ones!  :biggrin:
> I was out of town,  My abuelito had his 86th b-day party Sat night....
> *


Ok art we going to let you be thiz time you find. Good excuse :biggrin:
But you know the my brother Jonny is trowing another one so be ready no excuses lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11159500
> *lol......my black ass don't need any sun block. But I'll probably come out looking like I'm from RaWanda or something :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm dark too so i know what your talking about!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11159500
> *lol......my black ass don't need any sun block. But I'll probably come out looking like I'm from RaWanda or something :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 23 2008, 03:18 PM~11161633
> *Ok art we going to let you be thiz time you find. Good excuse :biggrin:
> But you know the my brother Jonny is trowing another one so be ready no excuses lol
> *



cOOL .........  i'LL BE THERE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 23 2008, 04:18 PM~11161633
> *Ok art we going to let you be thiz time you find. Good excuse :biggrin:
> But you know the my brother Jonny is trowing another one so be ready no excuses lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

passing tru


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

who owns a green 63 Impala from Unity Car Club w/ a white patterned top?? Car has been at my building the past couple days. Nice ride!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 06:52 AM~11166491
> *who owns a green 63 Impala from Unity Car Club w/ a white patterned top?? Car has been at my building the past couple days. Nice ride!
> *


That's probably Roger. Is a nice ride what's up trudawg what are you doing thiz Friday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 24 2008, 07:23 AM~11166599
> * :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Ruben :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Buenos dias!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 24 2008, 08:06 AM~11166822
> *Buenos dias!
> *


Qvo wey ke haces :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 24 2008, 08:02 AM~11166795
> *That's probably Roger. Is a nice ride what's up trudawg what are you doing thiz Friday
> *


shit just chillen, feel like smoking a damn blunt after the week I've been having....lol
suw whitchu?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARSHOW COMING UP....WHO NEEDS SHIRTS? 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE! I KNOW I CAN BEAT YOUR PRINTERS PRICE ON SHIRTS.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!
[


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 24 2008, 09:03 AM~11167263
> *CARSHOW COMING UP....WHO NEEDS SHIRTS? 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
> Give me a call 602 518 2630
> CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE! I KNOW I CAN BEAT YOUR PRINTERS PRICE ON SHIRTS.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!
> ...


still looking to get some majestics shirts made  Can you copy it from an existing shirt. It's not screen printed, its stitched


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 09:05 AM~11167287
> *still looking to get some majestics shirts made  Can you copy it from an existing shirt. It's not screen printed, its stitched
> *


IM SURE I CAN DO SUMTHING WITH IT...HIT ME UP 602 518 2630


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ?


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 24 2008, 08:04 AM~11166807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Dee?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 24 2008, 03:48 PM~11170790
> *Sup Dee?
> *


Just chillin n enjoying life, waitin for tomorrow..................................bar time :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 24 2008, 04:50 PM~11170807
> *Just chillin n enjoying life, waitin for tomorrow..................................bar time :biggrin:
> *



Tomorrow??? What a disappointment bro, lol. I started last night! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11170826
> *Tomorrow??? What a disappointment bro, lol. I started last night!  :biggrin:
> *



lol, it don't take much for me to get buzzed.....Imma lightweight 

sup Fred? :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 24 2008, 04:48 PM~11170790
> *Qvo perdido? :wave:
> *



Sup carnal... kinda weird when you actually type something out for me to read. jajaja... puro pedo


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 24 2008, 04:55 PM~11170835
> *lol, it don't take much for me to get buzzed.....Imma lightweight
> *



That's why you need to start practicing everyday bro. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup Fred? this fool is just sitting idle, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 24 2008, 03:55 PM~11170838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11170807
> *Just chillin n enjoying life, waitin for tomorrow..................................bar time
> :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 24 2008, 05:01 PM~11170877
> *:werd:
> *



Anytime is bar time... start celebrating cause right now it's bar time somewhere in the world.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 06:52 AM~11166491
> *who owns a green 63 Impala from Unity Car Club w/ a white patterned top?? Car has been at my building the past couple days. Nice ride!
> *


thats roger homie, he works at that building.......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11170807
> *Just chillin n enjoying life, waitin for tomorrow..................................bar time :biggrin:
> *


when I'm getting my tatt?? I'll volunteer to be a guinea pig :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 04:43 PM~11171228
> *when I'm getting my tatt?? I'll volunteer to be a guinea pig  :biggrin:
> *


Whenever you have time.....I'm waiting for some needles from a friend's homie....but you know how that goes......I'm running out of paitience, so if it comes down to it, I'm gonna go buy some.

Just let me know like a day in advance, you got my cell.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:19 PM~11172425
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Can't wait to get mine in the mail... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Just testing>>>






Old video of the Civic show... I think 99? 2000? :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo gente what's good


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZ siders


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT IT BIG AZ :wave:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:28 PM~11174840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 IS THAT A 69


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

yup it is,still in the making


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11174877
> *yup it is,still in the making
> *


DAMN YOU GOTTA BRING IT BY, SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT. WHAT YOU GOT ON IT 20-22 WHAT :dunno:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

24s kmc ,u got nice one 2


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:37 PM~11174917
> *24s kmc ,u got nice one 2
> *


THANKS BRO, LOOKING GOOD. WHAT ELSE YOU GONNA DO TO IT? YA I HAD BIG RIMS ON MINE BUT I GOT ALOT OF SHIT FROM THE CLUB SO I TOOK THEM OFF..


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i got custom interior getting done and putting tvs in it and system


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:41 PM~11174935
> *i got custom interior getting done and putting tvs in it and system
> *


THATS KOOL, SO YOU GONNA LEAVE IT LIKE THAT OR YOU GONNA THROW SOME D'S ON THAT BITCH!!!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

no ds for this ride ,got couple other lolos i drive on ds,it looks better on big rims :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11174961
> *no ds for this ride ,got couple other lolos i drive on ds,it looks better on big rims :biggrin:
> *


YA I KNOW THEY TUCK IN GO IN THE FENDER WELLS, WHO'S DOING YOUR INTERIOR?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

my homie is,its almost done,got cold ass a/c in this rivera,it will be out soon


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:48 PM~11174992
> *my homie is,its almost done,got cold ass a/c in this rivera,it will be out soon
> *


I KNOW IT'S CRAZY HUH. MY A/C IS FUCKEN COLD. WHERE DID YOU FIND IT?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

my dad old ride had it for 10 years sitting finally started on it


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:56 PM~11175034
> *my dad old ride had it for 10 years sitting finally started on it
> *


THAT'LL WORK IF YOU EVER NEED HELP ON IT LET ME KNOW I KNOW ALL ABOUT IT. I'VE HAD MINE FOR A LONG AZ TIME.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i need some new emblems,this car is a keeper


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 25 2008, 12:04 AM~11175087
> *i need some new emblems,this car is a keeper
> *


WHICH ONES? I THINK I MIGHT HAVE SOME EXTRA ONES. YOU KNOW IT'S HARD TO FIND PARTS FOR THIS CAR?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

yup it is,i also have a parts car


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11175129
> *yup it is,i also have a parts car
> *


DAM THATS GOOD I NEED THE CHROME TRIM THAT GOES FROM THE REAR WINDOWS TO THE BACK WINDOW. FOR THE TOP?


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

i think i have them,got some on my car


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11175146
> *i think i have them,got some on my car
> *


YA YOU DO, I HAD THEM ON MINE BUT WHEN THE PAINTER TOOK OFF THE TOP HE FUCKEN LOST THEM!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 24 2008, 04:24 PM~11171075
> *thats roger homie, he works at that building.......
> *


tight ride


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Jul 24 2008, 11:44 PM~11174961
> *no ds for this ride ,got couple other lolos i drive on ds,it looks better on big rims :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :0 :0 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jul 24 2008, 11:22 PM~11175177
> *YA YOU DO, I HAD THEM ON MINE BUT WHEN THE PAINTER TOOK OFF THE TOP HE FUCKEN LOST THEM!!!
> *



That sucks when that happens


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2008, 08:19 AM~11176368
> *That sucks when that happens
> *


Calmate art


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm tired! I shouldn't have partied that much last night.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!! AZZILLA


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 25 2008, 08:21 AM~11176852
> *Calmate art
> *


 :0 sorry :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2008, 12:09 PM~11178147
> *:0 sorry :biggrin:
> *


:tears: its ok art :tears:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

How the AZ sun treating ya'll.... cause this Kansas humidity is no joke


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 25 2008, 03:50 PM~11179321
> *How the AZ sun treating ya'll.... cause this Kansas humidity is no joke
> *


Its fuckin humid here too bro.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 25 2008, 09:36 AM~11176949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*2000 PAGES*


:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

How about some Extreme Advertising


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT for 2000 pages


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 25 2008, 04:23 PM~11180025
> *How about some Extreme Advertising
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 25 2008, 04:23 PM~11180025
> *How about some Extreme Advertising
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

<----- 2000? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jul 25 2008, 06:26 PM~11180731
> *<----- 2000? :biggrin:
> *



You fucked that up... 2001 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jul 25 2008, 07:02 AM~11175965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

LETS GET REGISTERED..............THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE BIG! SELLING OUT ON SPACES


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

somebody tell me where i can get some good ass ground beef fried corn tortillia taco's???
got any resturaunt reccomendations??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 26 2008, 01:50 PM~11185153
> *somebody tell me where i can get some good ass  ground beef fried corn tortillia taco's???
> got any resturaunt  reccomendations??
> *


I will have to say ponchos on central betwin alta vista and baseline that's my place for mexikan food


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 26 2008, 02:06 PM~11185230
> *I will have to say ponchos on central betwin alta vista and baseline that's my place for mexikan food
> *


will have to check em out!! Seems like everyplace only has carne asada tacos, they're good but sometimes I just want some good ground beef tacos


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E_@Jul 26 2008, 11:06 AM~11183932
> *LETS GET REGISTERED..............THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE BIG! SELLING OUT ON SPACES
> 
> 
> ...


  Dammmm - just my luck  

I'm getting 9 days of leave in September before we leave to the sand box - - - - - - - - - - --> but it doesn't start till the 13th!!!

I know I'm ganna miss out on a good show :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Good fuckin fight tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

T-T-T FOR ALL THE RIDERS... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 27 2008, 05:13 PM~11191493
> *T-T-T FOR ALL THE RIDERS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY BRO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 27 2008, 05:55 PM~11191712
> *THANKS FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY BRO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*YOU CAN GET AT ME AT (602) 228-9246 THANK YOU VERY MUCH*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I want to post on page 2000..........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I need to get a grill for a 83 regal


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 28 2008, 11:07 AM~11196765
> *I want to post on page 2000..........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SPIRIT 62
whats up homie????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2008, 12:16 PM~11197227
> *I need to get a grill for a 83 regal
> *


I GOT A 85 ONE YOU CAN HAVE
:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11199238
> *I GOT A 85 ONE YOU CAN HAVE
> :biggrin:
> *


let me have it so i can sell it to gato!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11191712
> *THANKS FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY BRO
> *


Your welcome - Its truely all good...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11199418
> *let me have it so i can sell it to gato!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11199418
> *let me have it so i can sell it to gato!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


Pinche culey yo ke pensaba that you was my friend :tears:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

LET'S DO IT AGAIN THIS SATURDAY AUG 2.WE GOT TO KEEP THE STREETS OF AZ ALIVE. SAME TIME SAME PLACE..7:30 P.M.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

we will be out again had a good time last time


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11200602
> *Pinche culey yo ke pensaba that you was my friend :tears:
> *


you are mi amigo estupit y when i see que lloras como un little baby i feel mucha lastima porque you got a face de culo embarrado de shit!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 28 2008, 08:15 PM~11201614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooohhhhhhhhh yeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda smiley???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARSHOW COMING UP....Let me do your shirts ill beat your printers prices and print them sooner then he/she can. 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT Good Morning AZ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11199418
> *let me have it so i can sell it to gato!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *



hahahahah... that shit was hilarious!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11199418
> *let me have it so i can sell it to gato!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S YOUR'S


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

whats up az


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo bro


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

LOS ANGELES — A moderately strong earthquake shook Southern California on Tuesday, swaying buildings and tossing food off grocery store shelves for about 20 seconds. There were no immediate reports of major injuries or structural damage. 

Summer school students at St. Margaret's Episcopal School in San Juan Capistrano evacuated their classrooms. 
The quake, estimated at 5.4 magnitude (reduced from an initial estimate of 5.8), was centered 35 east of downtown Los Angeles in Chino Hills, just south of Pomona in San Bernardino county. It was felt as far east as Las Vegas and as far south as San Diego. 
:0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

sup AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 29 2008, 09:18 AM~11205229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*In Colorado Springs Colorado*


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

SUP ALL MY ARIZONA PEOPLES IN THE HEAT STRUGGLE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 29 2008, 08:23 PM~11211187
> *SUP ALL MY ARIZONA PEOPLES IN THE HEAT STRUGGLE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, how is the family??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 29 2008, 09:52 PM~11212210
> *THIS SUNDAY
> COME CHECK OUT THE WEST VALLEYS NEWEST HOT SPOT
> 
> ...


hey homie did you ever make it out to our unity picnic?


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 29 2008, 08:23 PM~11211187
> *SUP ALL MY ARIZONA PEOPLES IN THE HEAT STRUGGLE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup er'one?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:34 AM~11214668
> *Sup er'one?
> *


whats crackin homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2008, 11:18 PM~11212838
> *hey homie did you ever make it out to our unity picnic?
> *


:0 :twak: pinche gordo estupido why you have 2 put people on blast


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2008, 11:18 PM~11212838
> *hey homie did you ever make it out to our unity picnic?
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l365/ma...nt18com_005.jpg
:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 30 2008, 04:59 PM~11218457
> *:uh:
> *


whats up homie how's it going in casa grande??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 30 2008, 12:14 PM~11215877
> *:0 :twak: pinche gordo estupido why you have 2 put people on blast
> *


shut up fuckin asshole, i'm asking cause i dont know if he went, pinchi metichi!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 28 2008, 08:15 PM~11201614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

i want to post on page 2002...


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2008, 11:17 PM~11212832
> *whats up homie, how is the family??
> *


whattup ' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

everybody is good homie :biggrin: ..thanks for asking..how are things on your side of the world


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2008, 11:18 PM~11212838
> *hey homie did you ever make it out to our unity picnic?
> *


naw bro, i had inventory at work that weekend so I didn't make it. Next time I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 30 2008, 12:14 PM~11215877
> *:0 :twak: pinche gordo estupido why you have 2 put people on blast
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 30 2008, 08:12 PM~11220257
> *whattup ' :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> everybody is good homie :biggrin: ..thanks for asking..how are things on your side of the world
> *


they're ok i guess, can't complain..... i could but it doesn't get me anywhere huh :biggrin: are you going to make it to the cruise saturday????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 30 2008, 08:23 PM~11220358
> *naw bro, i had inventory at work that weekend so I didn't make it. Next time I'm there :biggrin:
> *


oh thats cool homie.... i was just asking cause we were pretty busy and i didn't notice....... dont listen to gato's stupid ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jul 30 2008, 09:47 PM~11221181
> *
> *


whats crackin homie, were's the pics from the 15era??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2008, 05:06 PM~11218523
> *shut up fuckin  asshole, i'm asking cause i dont know if he went, pinchi metichi!!!!
> *


Hahahaha lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What it is AZ! The new DVD will be release this Sunday in Portland,OR! In this Video i travel to LA for the NEVA EVA / DEDICATED RIDAZ SHOW where things got real crazy! Then i head over to MEXICALI of the AZTLAN C.C CAR SHOW AND CRUISE NIGHT where i must say they really got it going on cruising and hopping was non stop! here in AZ the Individuals picnic was a real good show, Not to mention I stood outside a car at 110+ MPH just to bring you that Footage that i know you all like! This is a must have DVD! for info/Order 602-373-2972










Here is a Preview of Vol.10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJLZvqATlak


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 31 2008, 12:03 AM~11222113
> *oh thats cool homie.... i was just asking cause we were pretty busy and i didn't notice....... dont listen to gato's stupid ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: ke cara de panocha razurada with herpes ya se te olvido what you was saying. :burn:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 31 2008, 07:05 AM~11222945
> *:nono: ke cara de panocha razurada with herpes ya se te olvido what you was saying.  :burn:
> *


dont be starting shit pinchi estupido


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 31 2008, 07:00 AM~11222927
> * What it is AZ! The new DVD will be release this Sunday in Portland,OR! In this Video i travel to LA for the NEVA EVA / DEDICATED RIDAZ SHOW where things got real crazy! Then i head over to MEXICALI of the AZTLAN C.C CAR SHOW AND CRUISE NIGHT where i must say they really got it going on cruising and hopping was non stop! here in AZ the Individuals picnic was a real good show, Not to mention I stood outside a car at 110+ MPH just to bring you that Footage that i know you all like! This is a must have DVD! for info/Order 602-373-2972
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 31 2008, 07:00 AM~11222927
> * What it is AZ! The new DVD will be release this Sunday in Portland,OR! In this Video i travel to LA for the NEVA EVA / DEDICATED RIDAZ SHOW where things got real crazy! Then i head over to MEXICALI of the AZTLAN C.C CAR SHOW AND CRUISE NIGHT where i must say they really got it going on cruising and hopping was non stop! here in AZ the Individuals picnic was a real good show, Not to mention I stood outside a car at 110+ MPH just to bring you that Footage that i know you all like! This is a must have DVD! for info/Order 602-373-2972
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anyone have a Audio shop they can reccomend for HIGH END video/audio installs?
Also need a good reliable, affordable plug on window tinting


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 10:21 AM~11224209
> *anyone have a Audio shop they can reccomend for HIGH END video/audio installs?
> Also need a good reliable, affordable plug on window tinting
> *


call me homie (602) 228-9246


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 11:21 AM~11224209
> *anyone have a Audio shop they can reccomend for HIGH END video/audio installs?
> Also need a good reliable, affordable plug on window tinting
> *



Call me Ryan I'll do that shit for half of what ben is charging!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Just fucking with you ben, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 31 2008, 12:01 PM~11225276
> *Call me Ryan I'll do that shit for half of what ben is charging!
> *


Or call me dawg I will get you a # my homie will hook you up
He is the # 6022289246


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 31 2008, 12:33 PM~11225563
> *Or call me dawg I will get you a # my homie will hook you up
> He is the # 6022289246
> *




:angry: Fuck that shit... :rant: 

Hit up my homie # 602-465-3030 :thumbsup:



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2008, 04:13 PM~11227574
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up bro are you comming out to the next cruzing


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jul 29 2008, 01:27 PM~11208025
> *LOS ANGELES — A moderately strong earthquake shook Southern California on Tuesday, swaying buildings and tossing food off grocery store shelves for about 20 seconds. There were no immediate reports of major injuries or structural damage.
> 
> Summer school students at St. Margaret's Episcopal School in San Juan Capistrano evacuated their classrooms.
> ...


I was at California Adventure when this happened! f-ing craziest thing that I have ever felt or seen. The ground rolled out from beneath my feet and I could not believe my eyes! they shut down everything until they inspected each ride one at a time........kinda freaky. :0


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Ben, I need to get my tug of war rope back off you. Have an event next weekend. Hit me up......


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Jul 31 2008, 12:01 PM~11225276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats crazy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I need to be in AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2008, 12:15 PM~11234677
> *I need to be in AZ
> *


Caile homie if you going to be here tomorrow Saturday we are trowing a cruzing hit us up :thumbsup:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2008, 12:15 PM~11234677
> *I need to be in AZ
> *



Yes you do!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 29 2008, 10:52 PM~11212210
> *THIS SUNDAY
> COME CHECK OUT THE WEST VALLEYS NEWEST HOT SPOT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2008, 05:05 PM~11218513
> *whats up homie how's it going in casa grande??
> *


working on this cars man, it's too hot to do this shit during the day


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 1 2008, 06:14 PM~11237749
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what s up :cheesy: jaime


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Aug 1 2008, 08:59 AM~11233056
> *Ben, I need to get my tug of war rope back off you.  Have an event next weekend.  Hit me up......
> *


ok cool homie no problem


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 1 2008, 01:58 PM~11235664
> *Caile homie if you going to be here tomorrow Saturday we are a cruzing hit us up :thumbsup:
> *


"trowing a cruzing" what the hell is that??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 1 2008, 11:03 PM~11239646
> *working on this cars man, it's too hot to do this shit during the day
> *


i feel you homie, it's hot as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 2 2008, 06:48 AM~11240625
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda knightstalker whats crackin homie??


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 10:21 AM~11224209
> *anyone have a Audio shop they can reccomend for HIGH END video/audio installs?
> Also need a good reliable, affordable plug on window tinting
> *


Sound Werks on Bell st. & they do the tint

http://www.soundwerks.com/index.html

Check out the pics in the INSTALLATION GALLERY

The work speaks 4 itsself, they did my system in my BigBody & my Mustang


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jul 29 2008, 09:52 PM~11212210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2008, 01:03 AM~11240156
> *"trowing a cruzing" what the hell is that??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Sup AZ siders!

Any pics from last nite?

On another tip, anyone want to buy a sliding ragtop for their car? I can hook it up nice, with installation.

Also anyone interested in some airbrush work? I'll do single color for a nice price too, Check my myspace for the photos.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

Very lil spaces left for car entry, If you havent prereg you should or else your gonna loose out on a GOOD show. Call me at the number below for apps! Vendor booths availabale also


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

today everybody is getting together at pepis pizza on central before baseline they let us kick back in the parking lot theres supposed to be some hopping and just kicking back so check it out. "GALLO *****"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2008, 04:40 PM~11243004
> *que onda knightstalker whats crackin homie??
> *



:wave: Chillin homie.. Y tu como estan las cosas back home? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11248520
> *today everybody is getting together at pepis pizza on central before baseline they let us kick back in the parking lot theres supposed to be some hopping and just kicking back so check it out.  "GALLO *****"
> *


it was good homie, it was nice to kick back witha all the homies and check out gallo ***** and raul hop it off!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 3 2008, 07:36 PM~11249572
> *:wave: Chillin homie.. Y tu como estan las cosas back home? :biggrin:
> *


pues estan pa la chingada homie perro que mas le hacemos, que no??? :biggrin: when are you coming down to visit??? shit has been poppin out here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

A COUPLE PICS FROM SAT NIGHT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2008, 10:39 PM~11251800
> *it was good homie, it was nice to kick back witha all the homies and check out gallo ***** and raul hop it off!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What time did they hop? We left the car wash at about 8:00pm :dunno:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Aug 4 2008, 06:48 AM~11252722
> *A COUPLE PICS FROM SAT NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics..homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 10:21 AM~11224209
> *anyone have a Audio shop they can reccomend for HIGH END video/audio installs?
> Also need a good reliable, affordable plug on window tinting
> *


CREATIVE AUDIO WERKS 602-281-6992 :biggrin: 
Bad ass work check out ther web site!!

www.creativeaudiowerks.com

you wont be dissapointed!!ask for Rick Jones :thumbsup: 
tell them Frank B sent you!! 

TTT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2008, 12:34 PM~11255570
> *What time did they hop?  We left the car wash at about 8:00pm :dunno:
> *


about like 10:00 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2008, 03:27 PM~11256571
> *about like 10:00 :biggrin:
> *



lol... yeah you know lowrider time is always 2 hours ahead of what people originally say. If someone says hop at 6 it really means 8.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 4 2008, 01:27 PM~11256571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup........


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

I have two wheels spinners for $75 each, aluminum housings can be engraved and chromed or painted and muraled. Hit me up if you need any.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2008, 11:41 PM~11251815
> *pues estan pa la chingada homie perro que mas le hacemos,  que no??? :biggrin: when are you coming down to visit??? shit has been poppin out here!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I can see that... that's good carnal... keep it going... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11248520
> *today everybody is getting together at pepis pizza on central before baseline they let us kick back in the parking lot theres supposed to be some hopping and just kicking back so check it out.  "GALLO *****"
> *


Any pics off the hop & who all showed up ?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Aug 4 2008, 04:05 PM~11257514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2008, 12:13 AM~11262289
> *tu si sabes, que no??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 4 2008, 06:04 PM~11258552
> *I have two wheels spinners for $75 each, aluminum housings can be engraved and chromed or painted and muraled. Hit me up if you need any.
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up 602 415-6539 ray


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2008, 08:16 PM~11260187
> *I can see that... that's good carnal... keep it going... :thumbsup:
> *


there is going to be another kick back at the pepi's pizza this sunday night on the south side


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

Good Morning AZ :wave: 









The motor-pool I work at.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT'Z CRACK'N AZSIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 7 2008, 10:20 AM~11284005
> *WHAT'Z CRACK'N AZSIDE!!!  :wave:
> *


Qvo bro what's good


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11285114
> *Qvo bro what's good
> *


the same shit diffrent day :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

QUESTION??

If someone is arrested in someone elses car for drunk-driving, are they allowed to get it back, or will it still be impounded for the mandotory 30 days???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 7 2008, 10:20 AM~11284005
> *WHAT'Z CRACK'N AZSIDE!!!  :wave:
> *




*Bitch Please!!!!!!
*****
Posts: 980
Joined: Sep 2005
From: Phoenix, Arizona
Car Club: MAJESTICS *



:0 :0 :0 :0



Qvo Chano? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

Today, 12:59 PM | | Post #40105 

Bitch Please!!!!!!

Posts: 980
Joined: Sep 2005
From: Phoenix, Arizona
Car Club: MAJESTICS 


I THOUGHT YOU WERE ROLLERZ ONLY................ :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11285459
> *QUESTION??
> 
> If someone is arrested in someone elses car for drunk-driving, are they allowed to get it back, or will it still be impounded for the mandotory 30 days???
> *


Yea they can get the ride back you have to go to police department and get some tipe of letter and you can take it to the inpound place and get your ride back don't wait to long or your bill will be high


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11285737
> *Bitch Please!!!!!!
> *****
> Posts: 980
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 6 2008, 11:30 PM~11281392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

o k


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11287819
> *o                          k
> *



:werd: :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 7 2008, 06:40 AM~11282602
> *Good Morning AZ :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya Big Homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11287819
> *o                          k
> *


:twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 7 2008, 06:19 PM~11288795
> *:twak:
> *



:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

A FEW MORE WEEKS.........


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74 RAG_@Aug 7 2008, 01:46 PM~11285826
> *Today, 12:59 PM    |   | Post #40105
> 
> Bitch Please!!!!!!
> ...


yes, i was just for a year! it didnt work out. so i came back to majestics nothing against rollerz they are real cool guys


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E_@Aug 8 2008, 07:10 AM~11292060
> *A FEW MORE WEEKS.........
> 
> 
> ...


what up lil J :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11285737
> *Bitch Please!!!!!!
> *****
> Posts: 980
> ...


que onda ruben!!! :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11287819
> *o                          k
> *


what up art! :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody trying to get to gether this weekend??? I need to pull my shit out!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 08:01 AM~11292373
> *Anybody trying to get to gether this weekend??? I need to pull my shit out!!
> *


I think they are doing another cruzing next weekend


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 8 2008, 07:12 AM~11292073
> *yes, i was just for a year! it didnt work out. so i came back to majestics nothing against rollerz they are real cool guys
> *


Whats going on Chano, Yeah its our loss I wish it would have worked out............


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 8 2008, 06:19 AM~11292123
> *what up art! :wave:
> *



What's up Homie!!! I wish you well in the club. All your family is there and that is where you should be. I think it's real cool that you and Rollerz are still in good terms by the way it sounds here on LIL. respect given = respect recieved and the thats how it should be.

Good luck!  

And tell ol' Danny what's up for me! i only see that Homie at funerals these days :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 8 2008, 07:26 AM~11292543
> *Whats going on Chano, Yeah its our loss I wish it would have worked out............
> *


That's a cool ass statement to say to a Homeboy.  


you guys have me all choked up this morning! j/k.......it's real cool.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 8 2008, 11:15 AM~11293997
> *That's a cool ass statement to say to a Homeboy.
> you guys have me all choked up this morning!  j/k.......it's real cool.
> *


 :uh: gettin all sentimental and shit. I gotta beer for you homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 11:41 AM~11294243
> *:uh: gettin all sentimental and shit. I gotta beer for you homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What about me? I need a beer............


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

i got a 30 pack sittin on my counter at the crib and I just quit drinking (beer that is) :biggrin: 
On a new diet..............called the liqour diet


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 11:00 AM~11294445
> *i got a 30 pack sittin on my counter at the crib and I just quit drinking (beer that is) :biggrin:
> On a new diet..............called the liqour diet
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 12:00 PM~11294445
> *i got a 30 pack sittin on my counter at the crib and I just quit drinking (beer that is) :biggrin:
> On a new diet..............called the liqour diet
> *


You went to BEV MO didn't you.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 8 2008, 12:29 PM~11294665
> *You went to BEV MO didn't you.
> *


man BEVMO is an alcholocs paradise! fuckin 5ths of Hennesse for $21 bucks when they like $40 at the grocery store!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11295278
> *man BEVMO is an alcholocs paradise! fuckin 5ths of Hennesse for $21 bucks when they like $40 at the grocery store!!
> *


:roflmao: that's what I say when I tell everybody that's never been to one.

They got my Hawaiian beer there.


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

For anyone who knows me im will from franks hydraulics... my family is throwing a car wash 2 morrow on 67th and greenway at the diamond shamrock gas station to help out the cost of my father in laws funeral... he passed away monday and it was totally unexpected so we r throwing a car wash donations only any help would be very appreciated...god bless hop to see u there


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be out ther from 7am til ??? pleasse come down to support a fellow lowrider thx


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11295278
> *man BEVMO is an alcholocs paradise! fuckin 5ths of Hennesse for $21 bucks when they like $40 at the grocery store!!
> *


PM the info on where this is at cuz its crazy how much I spend on Patron & Sam Adams every week


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 8 2008, 04:21 PM~11296347
> *For anyone who knows me im will from franks hydraulics... my family is throwing a car wash 2 morrow on 67th and greenway at the diamond shamrock gas station to help out the cost of my father in laws funeral... he passed away monday and it was totally unexpected so we r throwing a car wash donations only any help would be very appreciated...god bless hop to see u there
> *


I hope your family makes a lot of money for your funerl expences needs homie


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 8 2008, 06:36 PM~11297255
> *PM the info on where this is at cuz its crazy how much I spend on Patron & Sam Adams every week
> *


do a google search for BEVMO (beverages and more). You can even place an order from the computer and pick it up......


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 8 2008, 08:26 AM~11292543
> *Whats going on Chano, Yeah its our loss I wish it would have worked out............
> *


same here stanley just because in not with the club doesnt mean i wont be around


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 8 2008, 11:13 AM~11293982
> *What's up Homie!!! I wish you well in the club.  All your family is there and that is where you should be.  I think it's real cool that you and Rollerz are still in good terms by the way it sounds here on LIL.  respect given =  respect recieved and the thats how it should be.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


i have respect for every one in the lowrider scene......and i will tell danny you said whats up he sould be out next year with his 57 surburban


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 8 2008, 06:36 PM~11297255
> *PM the info on where this is at cuz its crazy how much I spend on Patron & Sam Adams every week
> *


yea man just google Bevmo, and find your nearest location. The got one on Bell and 67th ave, Tempe Town Lake, Scottsdale on Shea.
Gotdaaamn I love that spot!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Aug 8 2008, 07:59 PM~11297724
> *I hope your family makes a lot of money for your funerl expences needs homie
> *


x2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Aug 9 2008, 08:57 AM~11300303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 10 2008, 07:11 PM~11309208
> *
> :wave:
> Did you get rid of that problem?    :biggrin:
> ...


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 10 2008, 07:31 PM~11309397
> *yeah :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11295278
> *man BEVMO is an alcholocs paradise! fuckin 5ths of Hennesse for $21 bucks when they like $40 at the grocery store!!
> *


I found a Bevmo way out west by me!! It's at Estrella Pkwy & McDowell!!! I'm bout to get a VIP card! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED A GOOD UPHOSTRLY (SPELL CHECK) SHOP, ANY HOMIES KNOW OF ANY GOOD ONES?


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2008, 11:23 AM~11314760
> *NEED A GOOD UPHOSTRLY (SPELL CHECK) SHOP, ANY HOMIES KNOW OF ANY GOOD ONES?
> *


Bell Rd Upolstry, Ask for Manny. 
been there for years and years, good work, good people, cheap, and fast turn a round


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Q-vo!


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Hector


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 11 2008, 11:13 AM~11314652
> *I found a Bevmo way out west by me!! It's at Estrella Pkwy & McDowell!!!  I'm bout to get a VIP card!  LOL :biggrin:
> *


dat's the one I'm always at 

IF ANYONE NEEDS SOME PEST CONTROL.......Thirty dollars per house inside and out. Fifteen dollars per condo or apartment. No monthly contracts. Call anytime to schedule at 480-543-8366. Day, evening, and weekend appointments available and please feel free to forward this email to family and friends that are interested in pest control services. Thank you

This is my boss, he started up his pest control company....

Ain't nobody want a mural or custom airbrush? $350, for a monotone hood or trunk, includes clear.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Who got a hook up on some new batteries?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2008, 08:10 AM~11323081
> *Qvo Arizona
> *



:wave:


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

I HAVE A SET OF 22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000 FOR SALE. WILL SELL FOR $950. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL ME @ 602-550-0191. 

I HAVE A PIC OF THEM I CAN EMAIL IT TO YOU IF YOU WANT TO CHECK THEM OUT . THIS IS MY FIRST TIME ON HERE SO I COULDNT FIGURE OUT HOW TO AD THE PIC TO THIS.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 13 2008, 10:39 AM~11333410
> *I HAVE A SET OF 22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000 FOR SALE. WILL SELL FOR $950. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL ME @ 602-550-0191.
> 
> I HAVE A PIC OF THEM I CAN EMAIL IT TO YOU IF YOU WANT TO CHECK THEM OUT . THIS IS MY FIRST TIME ON HERE SO I COULDNT FIGURE OUT HOW TO AD THE PIC TO THIS.
> *


*
:uh: :biggrin:*


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/2zzkqw3.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000 SELLING FOR $950 CALL 602-550-0191 IF INTERESTED.


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

IF ANYONE NEEDS GARAGE DOOR SERVICES CALL 602-550-0191

20 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN CARPORT CONVERSIONS, CUSTOM INSTALLATIONS & REPAIRS.

ALSO:

GARAGE DOORS 16X7 PANELS CHANGED OUT FROM $500

SPRINGS REPLACED FROM $90

SAME DAY & NEXT DAY SERVICE IS AVAILABLE

CALL 602-550-0191 FOR ALL YOUR GARAGE DOOR NEEDS

SPREAD THE WORD YOUR BUSINESS WILL BE APPRECIATED!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

58 impala ht for sale....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424958


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

got sum gold 100spokes w/tires for $350..gold a lil dole but wheels are nice for the price pm me if interested...
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=in66wx&s=4


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

got sum gold 100spokes w/tires for $350..gold a lil dole but wheels are nice for the price pm me if interested..


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone interested in sum 14in coker 5.20's? brand new asking $380 for the set of brand new tires...have two sets brand new in town pm me if interested!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

got a set of 14in roadsters lols damm thats old for sale... i got 5 wheels with tires going for $450 if interested give me a call....602-349-9183 robert...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 9 2008, 08:58 AM~11300309
> *yea man just google Bevmo, and find your nearest location. The got one on Bell and 67th ave, Tempe Town Lake, Scottsdale on Shea.
> Gotdaaamn I love that spot!!
> *


I found there web sight looks like some good prices 4 sure
http://www.bevmo.com/productlist.asp?area=home

Too bad they had everything but the shit I was looking for, this is so hard to find in PHX Im gonna have to stock up on this next time Im in the Mid-West.

If anyone ever see this let me know where  
Best Vodka ever

http://www.brilliant-spirit.com/


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

sup AZ :biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 10 2008, 12:56 PM~11306851
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Germy this is big jay from the hood :wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up Fleetwood Rider - lets see some progress pics of "G" rides :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Aug 13 2008, 07:28 PM~11337820
> *whats up Fleetwood Rider - lets see some progress pics of "G" rides :cheesy:
> *


PM sent...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Aug 13 2008, 07:25 PM~11337790
> *sup  Germy this is big jay from the hood :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie hows your truck coming along


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 13 2008, 07:17 PM~11337701
> *I found there web sight looks like some good prices 4 sure
> http://www.bevmo.com/productlist.asp?area=home
> 
> ...


never seen that b4


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

* CORRECT EMAIL ADDRESS FOR MORE CARSHOW INFO IS...
[email protected] or www.myspace.com/riderznetwork


















www.myspace.com/riderznetwork*​


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

Call this guy for cheap prices on your printing needs..............


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

What up, Im in phz for a couple of days for rockford fogate training. Is there any place around the campus to kick it. and maybe even see a lolo


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gmorning AZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 14 2008, 08:08 AM~11341572
> *What up, Im in phz for a couple of days for rockford fogate training. Is there any place around the campus to kick it.  and maybe even see a lolo
> *


there will be nice cruise on Sat. lemme know if your still here, I'll show u whats what


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

IF ANYONE NEEDS GARAGE DOOR SERVICES CALL 602-550-0191

20 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN CARPORT CONVERSIONS, CUSTOM INSTALLATIONS & REPAIRS.

ALSO:

GARAGE DOORS 16X7 PANELS CHANGED OUT FROM $500

SPRINGS REPLACED FROM $90

SAME DAY & NEXT DAY SERVICE IS AVAILABLE

CALL 602-550-0191 FOR ALL YOUR GARAGE DOOR NEEDS

SPREAD THE WORD YOUR BUSINESS WILL BE APPRECIATED!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000, UNIVERSAL 5 LUG. WILL SELL FOR $950 CALL 602-550-0191 FOR FURTHER DETAILS. http://i35.tinypic.com/2hojn9s.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602+Aug 14 2008, 09:50 AM~11342232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spam
spam 
spam


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

WHY WOULD YOU SAY MY ADS ARE SPAM? IS IT HURTING YOU FOR ME TO ADVERTISE MY BUSINESS PLUS TRY TO SELL MY RIMS ON HERE?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 14 2008, 10:48 AM~11342751
> *WHY WOULD YOU SAY MY ADS ARE SPAM? IS IT HURTING YOU FOR ME TO ADVERTISE MY BUSINESS PLUS TRY TO SELL MY RIMS ON HERE?
> *


there are topics and threads for those items.


----------



## PHXDOORMAN (Aug 14, 2008)

Q-VO AZ!!
Call me for all your GARAGE DOOR NEEDS!!! NEED PARTS?? I GOT 'EM FOR CHEAP!!! NEED HELP OVER THE PHONE??? I'M THERE FOR YOU!!! 602-867-4003
I SAID 602-867-4003. Want to keep your house secure, yet easy to access? I got KEYPADS!!! (use your personal pin OR FINGERPRINT to enter your home) Need KEYCHAIN REMOTES, TIRED OF BIG ASS REMOTES MELTING IN YOUR CAR!! CALL ME I GOT 'EM 602-867-4003.
We are the FAMILY OWNED AND OPERATED!!!! ME , MY UNCLE, AND MY COUSINS.
SMALL ENOUGH TO CARE BIG/OLD ENOUGHT TO HAVE THE RIGHT PRICE AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!

DONT BE FOOLED BY THOSE FLY BY NIGHT CROOKS CALL YOUR HOMIE AT 
6 0 2 8 6 7 4 0 0 3 (602)867-4003 6 0 2 8 6 7 4 0 0 3 (602) 867-4003


----------



## PHXDOORMAN (Aug 14, 2008)

Q-VO AZ!!
Call me for all your GARAGE DOOR NEEDS!!! NEED PARTS?? I GOT 'EM FOR CHEAP!!! NEED HELP OVER THE PHONE??? I'M THERE FOR YOU!!! 602-867-4003
I SAID 602-867-4003. Want to keep your house secure, yet easy to access? I got KEYPADS!!! (use your personal pin OR FINGERPRINT to enter your home) TIRED OF BIG ASS REMOTES MELTING IN YOUR CAR?? GOOD CUZ I GOT THOSE KEYCHAIN REMOTES!! CALL ME I GOT 'EM 602-867-4003.
We are FAMILY OWNED AND OPERATED!!!! ME , MY UNCLE, AND MY COUSINS.
SMALL ENOUGH TO CARE BIG/OLD ENOUGH TO HAVE THE RIGHT PRICE AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!

DONT BE FOOLED BY THOSE FLY BY NIGHT CROOKS CALL YOUR HOMIE AT 
6 0 2 8 6 7 4 0 0 3 (602)867-4003 6 0 2 8 6 7 4 0 0 3 (602) 867-4003


----------



## PHXDOORMAN (Aug 14, 2008)

Q-VO AZ!!
Call me for all your GARAGE DOOR NEEDS!!! NEED PARTS?? I GOT 'EM FOR CHEAP!!! NEED HELP OVER THE PHONE??? I'M THERE FOR YOU!!! 602-867-4003
I SAID 602-867-4003. Want to keep your house secure, yet easy to access? I got KEYPADS!!! (use your personal pin OR FINGERPRINT to enter your home) TIRED OF BIG ASS REMOTES MELTING IN YOUR CAR?? GOOD CUZ I GOT THOSE KEYCHAIN REMOTES!! CALL ME I GOT 'EM 602-867-4003.
We are FAMILY OWNED AND OPERATED!!!! ME , MY UNCLE, AND MY COUSINS.
SMALL ENOUGH TO CARE BIG/OLD ENOUGH TO HAVE THE RIGHT PRICE AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!

DONT BE FOOLED BY THOSE FLY BY NIGHT CROOKS CALL YOUR HOMIE AT 
6 0 2 8 6 7 4 0 0 3 (602)867-4003 6 0 2 8 6 7 4 0 0 3 (602) 867-4003


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Aug 14 2008, 12:42 AM~11340593
> * CORRECT EMAIL ADDRESS FOR MORE CARSHOW INFO IS...
> [email protected] or www.myspace.com/riderznetwork
> 
> ...


  no affiliation with Phoenix Riderz C.C.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXDOORMAN+Aug 14 2008, 12:41 PM~11343800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spam
spam
spam


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000, UNIVERSAL 5 LUG. I AM LOCATED HERE IN PHOENIX, AZ. WILL SELL FOR $950 FOR MORE DETAILS CALL 602-550-0191. :cheesy:
http://i35.tinypic.com/2hojn9s.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q186/gr...the-street-.flv
[/quote] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11345195
> *22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000, UNIVERSAL 5 LUG. I AM LOCATED HERE IN PHOENIX, AZ. WILL SELL FOR $950 FOR MORE DETAILS CALL 602-550-0191.  :cheesy:
> http://i35.tinypic.com/2hojn9s.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


spam :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11349074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: $1 Bud Lights? $2 Patron shots? 



Someone loan me some money to fly out there :biggrin: Damn that's my birthday weekend too... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2008, 06:18 AM~11350229
> *:wow: $1 Bud Lights? $2 Patron shots?
> Someone loan me some money to fly out there :biggrin: Damn that's my birthday weekend too... :biggrin:
> *


I that you was comming for your Bday I got 2 dlls dawg


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000, UNIVERSAL 5 LUG SELLING FOR $950. LOCATED IN PHX, AZ FOR MORE INFO CALL 602-550-0191. :cheesy: http://i36.tinypic.com/lh56b.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 15 2008, 08:58 AM~11351040
> *22" WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES 285-30ZR22 DUNLOP SP SPORT 9000, UNIVERSAL 5 LUG SELLING FOR $950. LOCATED IN PHX, AZ FOR MORE INFO CALL 602-550-0191.  :cheesy: http://i36.tinypic.com/lh56b.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *



can u stop posting that in here


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Aug 15 2008, 09:22 AM~11351221
> *can u stop posting that in here
> *


exactly my point.
they should be banned.


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11349074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 15 2008, 01:23 PM~11352840
> *HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


thanks now please stop posting that shit


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:  :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

AT MACAYOS RESTAURANT ON 75TH AVE AND THOMAS @ 7:30 PM AFTER CRUISE KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY AIN'T YOU CRUISING?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2008, 08:13 PM~11361823
> *WHY AIN'T YOU CRUISING?
> *


Already got plans going to the bar with the kamarada what about you dawg ke haces


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 27TH AVE & MCDOWELL RD FROM 7:00AM - 1:00PM COME BY AND GET YOUR RIDE WASHED TO HIT THE STREETS FOR A SUNDAY CRUISE.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 16 2008, 12:14 PM~11358972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 16 2008, 11:14 AM~11358972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey jose whats up with the chingasos tonight???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

pinches borrachos peleoneros asustaron ami hijo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Aug 18 2008, 12:31 AM~11369892
> *pinches borrachos peleoneros asustaron ami hijo
> *


jajajajajajaja thats fucked up huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on......


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 18 2008, 03:59 PM~11374877
> *TTT
> *


hit me up homie


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 18 2008, 07:49 AM~11370681
> *Whats going on......
> *


thanks for fixing the car!!! i'll try to break something else...lol tell dot3 i said what up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 15 2008, 05:40 PM~11354739
> *AT MACAYOS RESTAURANT  ON 75TH AVE AND THOMAS  @ 7:30 PM  AFTER CRUISE  KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER
> *


when is the next cruise?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone interested in some 14's with tires?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425752


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup AZ, what's crackin, I haven't been there in years, but I used to live in Phoenix by the Metro Mall. I member cruisin down central and even 43rd and Thomas. The street cruisin would go on forever until like 4 a.m. Dayum those were some good times.  I used to push a 79 Regal lifted with Double Top Styling Pumpsl with Hawaii plates back then around 96-97.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 18 2008, 09:06 PM~11377963
> *hit me up homie
> *


PM send


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 19 2008, 07:45 AM~11380564
> *PM send
> *


que onda gato???


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 AM~11380738
> *que onda gato???
> *


sup homie...you get the new pad yet?


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I HAVE A SET OFF 22'S W/TIRES 4 SALE. I'D LIKE TO HOPEFULLY HAVE THEM SOLD BY THE END OF THE WEEK. :happysad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11381031


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 19 2008, 10:06 AM~11381061
> *IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I HAVE A SET OFF 22'S W/TIRES 4 SALE. I'D LIKE TO HOPEFULLY HAVE THEM SOLD BY THE END OF THE WEEK.  :happysad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11381031
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *You still posting this lol.... good luck on the sale though* :ugh:


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 19 2008, 09:59 AM~11381475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You still posting this lol.... good luck on the sale though :ugh:
> *


TRYING HARD. TIMES ARE ROUGH YOU KNOW. THE ECONOMY SUCKS!!!! I'VE TRIED OTHER PLACES EVEN CRAIGSLIST, NO SUCH LUCK! IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 19 2008, 11:12 AM~11381589
> *TRYING HARD. TIMES ARE ROUGH YOU KNOW. THE ECONOMY SUCKS!!!! I'VE TRIED OTHER PLACES EVEN CRAIGSLIST, NO SUCH LUCK! IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> *


Craigslist would be the key .... I hear about alotta people selling and buying shit on there .....  as far as economy goes dont trip I know all about that I repo cars and have gone from 20 cars a week to 35


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 AM~11380738
> *que onda gato???
> *


Qvole pinche joto con chorro


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 AM~11381589
> *TRYING HARD. TIMES ARE ROUGH YOU KNOW. THE ECONOMY SUCKS!!!! I'VE TRIED OTHER PLACES EVEN CRAIGSLIST, NO SUCH LUCK! IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> *


if you deliver and mount them on my ride in a g-string and nothing else ill take them off your hands tonight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 PM~11382951
> *if you deliver and mount them on my ride in a g-string and nothing else ill take them off your hands tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 PM~11382951
> *if you deliver and mount them on my ride in a g-string and nothing else ill take them off your hands tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 PM~11382951
> *if you deliver and mount them on my ride in a g-string and nothing else ill take them off your hands tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I got 5 on it hahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 PM~11382951
> *if you deliver and mount them on my ride in a g-string and nothing else ill take them off your hands tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

well heres another classic check it out 1958 impala...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11386796


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 19 2008, 01:11 PM~11383399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A FOOL.
> *


 :dunno: shit i was being real :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 19 2008, 02:02 PM~11383986
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I got 5 on it hahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 19 2008, 12:26 PM~11382951
> *if you deliver and mount them on my ride in a g-string and nothing else ill take them off your hands tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I REALLY WOULD LIKE TO SELL THEM, BUT SORRY I CANT HELP YOU WITH YOUR REQUEST. :uh:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:02 PM~11393689
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i see you


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:02 PM~11393689
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

heres a 64 rag car is pretty solid good start...not bad could be worse lols..
















































asking $8500 call 602-712-1783 ask for luis...this will go fast..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

For Trudawg.........still needs poly clear put on...there's only intercoat on it right now.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 20 2008, 08:06 PM~11397815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Dee, them boards look good as fuck!!! Man you getttin out cold with your artistic skillz :worship: :worship: 
My kids gonna be reppin in style


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

2 MORE WEEKS......IF YOU HAVENT PREREG THIS IS YOUR LAST WEEKEND TO DO SO. WE ARE GONNA BE REAL TIGHT ON SPACES FOR THE LAST MINUTE PEOPLE. SO I ADVICE YOU TO CALL ME ASAP!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:wave: az


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: 

Here's the better pics of Trudawg's boys' skateboard decks.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks again homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

you're welcome! i hope they enjoy them!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 22 2008, 10:04 AM~11411266
> *:wave:
> 
> Here's the better pics of Trudawg's boys' skateboard decks.
> ...


Looks good Dee!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks Jen, long time no see!!!!! and you live in my area. LOL.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 22 2008, 10:04 AM~11411266
> *:wave:
> 
> Here's the better pics of Trudawg's boys' skateboard decks.
> ...


nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

gotta sell this weekend...$350 for a set of 14's with tires...with a spare 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=426623


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's a sweet price....wish i had the funds for em.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

gotta sell em...gotta goto school...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=426623


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

ttt for az


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

The City of Peoria is having a Fiesta on Sunday Sept. 14th. They will be having a small Car Show as well. There is NO registration fee and they will be giving trophys. They are also looking for exhibition hoppers. The Fiesta and Car Show will start at 3pm till about 10pm. They are trying to get as many Car Clubs involved as they plan to make this event even bigger next year. If anybody is interested, send me a PM and I'll give you the number to the person organizing it.


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

sup az :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

where's the fiesta at RedDog?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 24 2008, 07:49 PM~11427327
> *where's the fiesta at RedDog?
> *


Around the old city area, like 83rd Ave and Grand area.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Any one going to the Mesa Contemporary Arts car show sept 11-13?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 24 2008, 07:50 PM~11427333
> *Around the old city area, like 83rd Ave and Grand area.
> *


sweet
:biggrin: 


Djsire, I want to, but $ is tight :angry:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Aug 25 2008, 12:20 AM~11429512
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TEAMBL0WME


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 24 2008, 09:54 PM~11428015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I have 4 of these for sale. They are new never been mounted. They are chrome. The holes for the spokes have never been drilled. $150
623.435.0222


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Jen.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Check out this elco over here in Chandler. its for sale just take off the dubs and swap for some spoke 13s.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 25 2008, 11:26 AM~11432190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: INVITE TO EVERYONE COME OUT AND PARTY ON THE WESTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: INVITE TO EVERYONE COME OUT AND PARTY ON THE WESTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

morning!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Hector


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Enyone know where I can find Fred (rascal king) I been looking for him 4 a while do he still out of town


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 25 2008, 11:26 AM~11432190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 26 2008, 07:14 AM~11440658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tolleson + beer = ..... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: "I'll have a Coke please"


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 26 2008, 09:14 AM~11440658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 26 2008, 05:24 PM~11445337
> *Tolleson + beer = ..... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: "I'll have a Coke please"
> *




hno: :werd:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's good AZ!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

i have this 4 sale


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 24 2008, 07:35 PM~11427207
> *The City of Peoria is having a Fiesta on Sunday Sept. 14th. They will be having a small Car Show as well. There is NO registration fee and they will be giving trophys. They are also looking for exhibition hoppers. The Fiesta and Car Show will start at 3pm till about 10pm. They are trying to get as many Car Clubs involved as they plan to make this event even bigger next year.  If anybody is interested, send me a PM and I'll give you the number to the person organizing it.
> *


i'm interested, whats up??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Aug 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11378883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up goose, ready for the show???


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 26 2008, 10:03 PM~11448343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size and how much? pm me


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 27 2008, 12:06 AM~11449115
> *are they sold yet???
> na not yet homie, whats up , how have you been???
> que onda loco???
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm parting it out now guys... let me know what you want... prefer pick up it's in Mesa, Arizona...

- Rebuilt 350 small block chevy - *$900*
- A/C components - *$300*
(compressor, evaporator, dryer, tubing, brackets everything)
- '87 Cutlass Euro Clip (complete) - *$400*
- Digital Dash - Custom Fiberglassed - *$1200*
(brand new gauges cost $800, still in boxes)

Anything else you interested in let me know... body panels, doors, trunk, hood, glass, interior panels, seats, anything!

*call me at 480 + 209 + 5904*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 27 2008, 08:21 AM~11450170
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 27 2008, 12:06 AM~11449115
> *are they sold yet???
> na not yet homie, whats up , how have you been???
> que onda loco???
> ...


WHAT'S CRACKIN BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

A few more.........


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 27 2008, 04:12 PM~11454085
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Aug 27 2008, 07:34 PM~11456040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?  


:scrutinize: :buttkick: hno: :loco: :rant:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 27 2008, 08:40 PM~11456120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 26 2008, 10:03 PM~11448343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS IT A 13 OR 14? *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 27 2008, 02:51 PM~11453301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

COME PARTY WITH US AZ - SPORT YOUR CLUB COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Anybody have new batteries for sale?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11464265
> *Anybody have new batteries for sale?
> *


I need one too


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: Friday night Sept 12, 7pm to 10pm free!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

gotdamn storm had me feeling like my building was getting ready to blow over hno: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So I went to get gas last night at 44th street and McDowell as I was paying the fucking lights went out, mind you I was on E and had about 36 miles to empty. So I said fuck it and stared driving west, all the light are off as I'm heading west on McDowell Rd. cars are pulled over left and right and I'm pretty much the only one driving in this weather. The streets are flooded both left and right of me and I'm driving in the yellow lane. 

As i'm driving I'm dodging trees, braches, shopping carts, and other shit that's laying in the road. Keep in mind the lights are still off, so I keep driving and power pole trasformers start blowing up lighting up the sky like 4th of July. So I was trying to stay just further ahead of the storm and get to a gas station to get gas. Well power was out for 44th street and McDowell to 19th ave and McDowell. I mean nothing on complete darkness, it looks crazy, power poles broken in half as well as street lights. 

I make it to 27th ave and Thomas to the QT that's there and where the power is still on. At this point I'm like 16 miles to empty so I go inside to pay for gas as I walk out the fuckin power goes out there too. I was like "son of a bitch" So I said fuck it. I jusmped in my car and drove all the way to 43rd ave and Thomas where I finally got gas and made it home safe at about 10:45 last night.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good thing I didn't go thru the tunnel


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:12 AM~11470557
> *So I went to get gas last night at 44th street and McDowell as I was paying the fucking lights went out, mind you I was on E and had about 36 miles to empty. So I said fuck it and stared driving west, all the light are off as I'm heading west on McDowell Rd. cars are pulled over left and right and I'm pretty much the only one driving in this weather. The streets are flooded both left and right of me and I'm driving in the yellow lane.
> 
> As i'm driving I'm dodging trees, braches, shopping carts, and other shit that's laying in the road. Keep in mind the lights are still off, so I keep driving and power pole trasformers start blowing up lighting up the sky like 4th of July. So I was trying to stay just further ahead of the storm and get to a gas station to get gas. Well power was out for 44th street and McDowell to 19th ave and McDowell. I mean nothing on complete darkness, it looks crazy, power poles broken in half as well as street lights.
> ...




:0 hno: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:14 AM~11470574
> *Good thing I didn't go thru the tunnel
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:12 AM~11470557
> *So I went to get gas last night at 44th street and McDowell as I was paying the fucking lights went out, mind you I was on E and had about 36 miles to empty. So I said fuck it and stared driving west, all the light are off as I'm heading west on McDowell Rd. cars are pulled over left and right and I'm pretty much the only one driving in this weather. The streets are flooded both left and right of me and I'm driving in the yellow lane.
> 
> As i'm driving I'm dodging trees, braches, shopping carts, and other shit that's laying in the road. Keep in mind the lights are still off, so I keep driving and power pole trasformers start blowing up lighting up the sky like 4th of July. So I was trying to stay just further ahead of the storm and get to a gas station to get gas. Well power was out for 44th street and McDowell to 19th ave and McDowell. I mean nothing on complete darkness, it looks crazy, power poles broken in half as well as street lights.
> ...


i think ke yo ya vi esa pelicula was scarey "the gay guy driving in the dark" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 11:50 AM~11471287
> *i think ke yo ya vi esa pelicula was scarey "the gay guy driving in the dark"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 10:50 AM~11471287
> *i think ke yo ya vi esa pelicula was scarey "the gay guy driving in the dark"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 11:50 AM~11471287
> *i think ke yo ya vi esa pelicula was scarey "the gay guy driving in the dark"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



Aww... isn't "gato" a pussy name? gatito=kitty? You're lucky I don't post up the pics from Ben's bday, jajajaja... Q-vo? lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11472484
> *Aww... isn't "gato" a pussy name? gatito=kitty? You're lucky I don't post up the pics from Ben's bday, jajajaja... Q-vo? lol
> *


Ho ho hold on that was another movie srryI got mix to everyone I was watching the wrong movie :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 02:31 PM~11472646
> *Ho ho hold on that was another movie srryI got mix to everyone I was watching the wrong movie :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *



jajajaja...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11472484
> *Aww... isn't "gato" a pussy name? gatito=kitty? You're lucky I don't post up the pics from Ben's bday, jajajaja... Q-vo? lol
> *



:biggrin: Post them.. Don't be a "pussy" tambien... :0 JK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 PM~11468658
> *gotdamn storm had me feeling like my building was getting ready to blow over hno:  hno:
> *


I rolled in from yuma last night! Got caught in the middle of it outside gila bend! Couldnt see shit!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2008, 02:47 PM~11473262
> *:biggrin: Post them.. Don't be a "pussy" tambien... :0 JK
> *


:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 03:55 PM~11473728
> *:nono: :nono: :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: Are they that <s>gay</s> bad? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2008, 03:58 PM~11473740
> *:scrutinize: Are they that <s>gay</s> bad?  :biggrin:
> *


Mmmmm don't remember I think Hector was kissing Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 04:03 PM~11473778
> *Mmmmm don't remember I think Hector was kissing Ben :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nosad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where & when do gente hit switches/cruise??????? let me know!!! thnx


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 04:03 PM~11473778
> *Mmmmm don't remember I think Hector was kissing Ben :biggrin:
> *



:wow: I heard there is alot of love in PHX! didnt know it was like that! lol


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 29 2008, 04:08 PM~11473810
> *:wow: I heard there is alot of love in PHX! didnt know it was like that! lol
> *


oh sure,we always give the homies love


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 29 2008, 04:08 PM~11473810
> *:wow: I heard there is alot of love in PHX! didnt know it was like that! lol
> *


That's no love they just gay like that hahahaha lmao 



















JK


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 29 2008, 03:08 PM~11473810
> *:wow: I heard there is alot of love in PHX! didnt know it was like that! lol
> *


hey loco, they don't answer because there is no place to cruise here. Even when it is called a "Cruise" it is really just a "park and chill". 

We cool though  Have a good time while you are here.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Aug 29 2008, 07:06 PM~11474962
> *oh sure,we always give the homies love
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11476419
> *hey loco, they don't answer because there is no place to cruise here.  Even when it is called a "Cruise" it is really just a "park and chill".
> 
> We cool though  Have a good time while you are here.
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11476419
> *hey loco, they don't answer because there is no place to cruise here.  Even when it is called a "Cruise" it is really just a "park and chill".
> 
> We cool though  Have a good time while you are here.
> *



Cool thanks for the info homie!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2008, 04:03 PM~11473778
> *Mmmmm don't remember I think Hector was kissing Ben :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0   :barf: :barf: :nosad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2008, 02:02 PM~11484220
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



:uh: Morning? :twak: 












:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2008, 04:13 PM~11484696
> *:uh: Morning?  :twak:
> :wave:
> *


Hahahah I was barely waking up at that time lol just see the time :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E_@Aug 21 2008, 01:28 AM~11400426
> *2 MORE WEEKS......IF YOU HAVENT PREREG THIS IS YOUR LAST WEEKEND TO DO SO. WE ARE GONNA BE REAL TIGHT ON SPACES FOR THE LAST MINUTE PEOPLE. SO I ADVICE YOU TO CALL ME ASAP!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2008, 11:05 AM~11489679
> *Hahahah I was barely waking up at that time lol just see the time :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Aug 27 2008, 08:21 AM~11450170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11472484
> *Aww... isn't "gato" a pussy name? gatito=kitty? You're lucky I don't post up the pics from Ben's bday, jajajaja... Q-vo? lol
> *


i'm going to have to post them!!!



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 29 2008, 04:03 PM~11473778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maaaaassssss puto!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*CARA DE CULO RECIEN COJIDO*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 2 2008, 02:49 AM~11495505
> *CARA DE CULO RECIEN COJIDO
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahahaha...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 2 2008, 01:49 AM~11495505
> *CARA DE CULO RECIEN COJIDO
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 2 2008, 08:47 AM~11496509
> *Hahahahaha...
> *


De ke te ries :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 2 2008, 10:41 AM~11496866
> *De ke te ries :angry:
> *



Porque eres puto guey. :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

WHATS UP AZ??



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l/t1_@Sep 2 2008, 10:10 AM~11497106
> *WHATS UP AZ??
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 2 2008, 09:58 AM~11497013
> *Porque eres puto guey.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 2 2008, 09:41 AM~11496866
> *De ke te ries :angry:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 31 2008, 12:35 PM~11483860
> *:0  :0  :0      :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:
> *


 :nicoderm: BRO HIT ME UP BEFORE SAT :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOOD BIG BEN, JUST CHILLEN COUNTIN THA DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey AZ peeps, does anyone know of any big shows in the tucson area in november??


----------



## mycutty (Apr 17, 2005)

any body know if the superior show is gonna happen this year havent heard anyhting


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 2 2008, 06:43 PM~11501474
> *WHAT'S GOOD BIG BEN, JUST CHILLEN COUNTIN THA DAYS  :biggrin:
> *


huh you can say that again :biggrin: are you showing homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THE ILLEGAL FAIRY*










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

THAT'S SOME FUCKED UP SHIT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone interested in some Ice Cube concert tickets hit me up... Have two and now can't go... Cheap


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Sep 2 2008, 11:08 PM~11504478
> *Anyone interested in some Ice Cube concert tickets hit me up... Have two and now can't go...  Cheap
> *


how much, and what day is it again??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh shit that was funny!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 3 2008, 08:47 AM~11506187
> *Oh shit that was funny!
> *


What's funny  
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 3 2008, 12:15 PM~11507187
> *What's funny
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *



That you're a confirmed putraca! lol :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS AND ITS HERE


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

Chalio at the San Diego Show


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11461697
> *COME PARTY WITH US AZ - SPORT YOUR CLUB COLORS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget ater the show on sat :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 2 2008, 06:42 PM~11501468
> *:nicoderm: BRO HIT ME UP BEFORE SAT  :biggrin:
> *


coo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone have info on the concerts that will be going on at the show this weekend. I tried checking out the super event web site and it wasn't an actual site, just redirected me to related searches. Thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11513167
> * Chalio at the San Diego Show
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pictures homie...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11513167
> * Chalio at the San Diego Show
> 
> 
> ...


Thiz guy look like a child molester :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:






JK :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 4 2008, 06:29 AM~11514975
> *Thiz guy look like a child molester :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> JK :wave:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:






:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2008, 07:28 AM~11515270
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


What's up bro lol.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Q-vo!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 4 2008, 08:25 AM~11515578
> *Q-vo!
> *


What's up bro what's new Hector are you going to the show


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11516219
> *What's up bro what's new Hector are you going to the show
> *



no se carnal, aver aver dijo el siego :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Sep 4 2008, 10:45 AM~11516878
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 4 2008, 07:46 AM~11515348
> *What's up bro lol.
> *



:wave: Qvo homie?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY 
669 STATE ROUTE203 MADISON IL 62201 
FROM 8:00AM TIL 6:00PM 

REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS OPEN TIL 2:00PM
REGISTRATION FOR SHOW CARS OPEN TIL 3:00PM


CAR SHOW AND HOP SPONCERED BY THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB

CLASSES

SHOW CARS

BEST:

ANTIQUE 50's & OLDER
OLD SCHOOL 59-79
NEW SCHOOL80-99
OLD SCHOOL TRUCK
NEW SCHOOL TRUCK
SUV
MILLENIUM
CORVETTE
DONK
LOW-RYDER


**HYDRAULICS**

SINGLE PUMP STREET
DOUBLE PUMP STREET
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL

------RULES------

ANY CAR WITH A LOCK UP OVER 40 INCHES IS CONSIDERED RADICAL!!!!!


HOP COMPETITION STARTS AT 2:00PM

WHEN I TOLD YALL IT JUST GOT SERIOUS WELL HERE IT IS 

THIS YEAR WE ARE PAYING $500.00 FOR FIRST PLACE ""HYDRAULIC"" CLASSES ONLY.. WITH A TROPHY!!!!!!!! DISQUALIFIED IF YOU GET STUCK!!!!!

2ND PLACE HYDRAULIC GETS A TROPHY ONLY!!!!!!!!!


SHOW CARS 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHIES


ADMISSION:

$25.00 $10:00 EXTRA FOR SHOW CARS AND HYDRAULIC CARS SO THATS $35:00 FOR YOU AND YOUR CAR. THE SAME THING EVERY YEAR.
CHILDREN UNDER AGE 12 $5.00


ALL DAY EVENT... DRAG RACING....SWANGIN'.....AND KIDS THINGS AS WELL

--------NO GLASS BOTTLES OR BAR-B-Q PITS-------




ITS REALLY TIME TO REP NOW YALL.... A LOT OF TALKIN GOIN' ON LETS SEE WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!! K.C. NEBRASKA DERBY CITY CHI-TOWN MISSISSIPPI NAP TOWN OHKLAHOMA MENPHIS ATL OHIO DEEEETROIT ""L.A.? A.Z? ""LETS DO DIS"" 

CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE UBDRA.NET IT LIST ALL THE HOTEL INFO AND MORE!!!!!!! 

DRINKS LOTS OF WATER AND DRIVE STRAIGHT (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Sep 2 2008, 09:02 PM~11503130
> *any body know if the superior show is gonna happen this year havent heard anyhting
> *


 ^^^^
Does anyone know wuz up wit this show this year???!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Sep 4 2008, 08:25 AM~11515578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

I got boxer pups for sale male and females 250 all fawn call me for more info 602 400 1844 good luck to everyone at the show this weekend


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 2 2008, 10:30 PM~11504188
> *huh you can say that again :biggrin:  are you showing homie???
> *


nah bro,didn;t pre reg,but if I can still get in I plan on it :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2008, 08:14 PM~11521344
> *:wave:
> *


Sup bro? Como estas?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys ready for this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Sep 5 2008, 09:00 AM~11525640
> *I got boxer pups for sale male and females 250 all fawn call me for more info 602 400 1844 good luck to everyone at the show this weekend
> *




:0 Nice... Wish I had the $$$ 

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 5 2008, 09:59 AM~11526064
> *Sup bro? Como estas?
> *



Aqui nomas carnal... Trabajando... Ready for a cold brew...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what uppers :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11526641
> *Aqui nomas carnal... Trabajando... Ready for a cold brew...
> *



Shit you aint lying bro, I'm gonna be heading to Applebee's right now, lol. Liquid lunch FTMFW! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 5 2008, 11:44 AM~11526857
> *Shit you aint lying bro, I'm gonna be heading to Applebee's right now, lol. Liquid lunch FTMFW!  :biggrin:
> *



Happy hour que no? :cheesy:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 24 2008, 09:54 PM~11428015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

GROUPE AZ MEETING ON 7TH ST / MOHAVE FOR MOVE IN TONIGHT TO LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW 8:00 :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11513167
> * Chalio at the San Diego Show
> 
> 
> ...



Chalio, are those your granddaughters. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11531201
> *Chalio, are those your granddaughters. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Where the hells the pre partys? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Coach & Willies???? It was packed when lrm was in town. They ran out of beer and started bringing in can beer to sell!


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

any one have pics of da supershow 4 us who couldnt make it?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*DON'T FORGET, TONIGHT FOLLOWING THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW.​*​​


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY *

Knightstalker (26) :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 7 2008, 11:30 AM~11540000
> *DON'T FORGET, TONIGHT FOLLOWING THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW.​​​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11540047
> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> Knightstalker (26)  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2008, 02:38 PM~11541255
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Sep 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11540047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


*GRACIAS FOR THE BDAY WISHES... *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

big M baby all day no matter what


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

COME SEE MISTER CARTOON 79 MONTE CARLO THIS WEEKEND! AT THE ART & LOWRIDER CAR SHOW! :biggrin: 
























IT'S FREE FOR ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























IN MESA ARIZONA!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

"GROUPE AZ " :biggrin: WUZ IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Sep 5 2008, 09:01 AM~11525647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy belated birthday homie!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES WILL SEE U PHX IN MARCH!!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Q-vo? so where's all the pics from the show? or what it that bad?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

RIDERZ


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11531201
> *Chalio, are those your granddaughters. :biggrin:
> *


CHALIO said dont hateeeeeeee cus u aint gtz no GAME........ :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:34 PM~11572381
> *CHALIO said dont hateeeeeeee cus u aint gtz no GAME........ :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:barf: :barf: :barf:




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

HE GOTS ALL THE GAME!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

*WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RIDERZNETWORK*​


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone interested in a 9mm High Point (I know....I know :biggrin: ) pistol for sale $150, only had it for 4 months, no FTF or FTE's been shot about 200 rounds. Need to sell ASAP
text me
602-741-2465


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone crusin to the Mesa Art show tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

* 



2nd Annual Alma De La Gente 
SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW


Over 50 custom cars, trucks and bikes will be on display. In addition, there will be live local entertainment, Art Show exhibit, food and much more!
Enter to win two pairs of roundtrip tickets courtesy of Southwest Airlines and Mega Radio.
Don’t miss out and come party with over 2,500 of your friends!

September 14, 2008 Noon-7PM


Cesar Chavez Plaza (2nd Ave. & Washington St.)


FREE to the public


If you’re interested in showing call Jaime 602-341-6970



*


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

*WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RIDERZNETWORK*​


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 

Look Trudawg, your car's 63 impala sister....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 13 2008, 11:18 AM~11593148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: fucking copycat! LOL, it's cool though I got some changes in the work, that will really set my shit apart :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 15 2008, 06:39 AM~11604974
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 15 2008, 06:39 AM~11604974
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what up


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

*MAIN STREET PARK
630 N MAIN STREET
ELOY, ARIZONA 85231*

post those pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

PEEP OUT THE QUEEN OF DA 520........FUCKING TRAILER TRASH-GO BACK TO KENTUCKY n HOP THAT JUNK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11609035


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 04:10 PM~11609233
> *PEEP OUT THE QUEEN OF DA 520........FUCKING TRAILER TRASH-GO BACK TO KENTUCKY n HOP THAT JUNK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11609035
> *



STILL BEING A HATER POSTING THE SAME SHIT IN HERE
THEM SAME HERE NOBODY IN HERE GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOU 
YOUR A NOBODY 

KING OF THE 520 FROM COOLIDGE TO TUCSON 

TEAM STREET LIFE BITCH


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up AZ :biggrin: 
another one i just finised
Blocks 65 from Klique Phx


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons+Sep 15 2008, 12:36 PM~11607344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up jose :wave: 
whats up gato :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11614696
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> another one i just finised
> Blocks 65 from Klique Phx
> ...


badd ass fkun work leonard :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 04:10 PM~11609233
> *PEEP OUT THE QUEEN OF DA 520........FUCKING TRAILER TRASH-GO BACK TO KENTUCKY n HOP THAT JUNK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11609035
> *


kick rocks


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11614696
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> another one i just finised
> Blocks 65 from Klique Phx
> ...


SEE YOU STILL GOT IT POPS :biggrin: THAT BITCH CAME OUT CLEAN :worship:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/php-bin/commphoto...mslides=14&go=1
:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Who's going to Vegas?? Have you already booked rooms?? :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11614696
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> another one i just finised
> Blocks 65 from Klique Phx
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2008, 12:23 PM~11616661
> *Who's going to Vegas??  Have you already booked rooms?? :0
> *


naw, I always wait till the last minute to do everything! :angry: But I CAN so it's all good lol


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

CHEAP PRICES WITH A 2 or 3 DAY TURNAROUND TIME!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 16 2008, 12:36 PM~11616750
> *naw, I always wait till the last minute to do everything! :angry: But I CAN so it's all good lol
> *


I reserved ours this morning. When you leaving/coming home?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2008, 01:26 PM~11617196
> *I reserved ours this morning. When you leaving/coming home?
> *


dunno, the boys are flying out to roll with me, ya know it really doesn't matter. You? 
I missed your call yesterday was at work at my 2nd job. You know I work like a Jamacian nowadays to pay all these bills I got


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11614696
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> another one i just finised
> Blocks 65 from Klique Phx
> ...


nice job bro :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602+Sep 16 2008, 08:37 AM~11614696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit made me LOL! :biggrin: . Good shit Ryan


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2008, 01:26 PM~11617196
> *I reserved ours this morning. When you leaving/coming home?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Oh Shit, your going after all? Couldn't break tradition could you. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 16 2008, 01:49 PM~11617452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I'm going!! Tell Yolanda I'm ready to have a few drinks when she is. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2008, 02:42 PM~11617883
> *That's funny shit! Your kids or the Detroit boys??
> 
> *


yes my kids, my boys, my roll-dawgs, my aces, the reason I get up every morning! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 16 2008, 02:53 PM~11617961
> *yes my kids, my boys, my roll-dawgs, my aces, the reason I get up every morning! :biggrin:
> *


LOL....just makin sure! Mine is already tryin to pack! Thats good, they'll love it.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11614696
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> another one i just finised
> Blocks 65 from Klique Phx
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 16 2008, 01:23 PM~11616661
> *Who's going to Vegas??  Have you already booked rooms?? :0
> *


THE RIVIERA...IS CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 16 2008, 06:37 AM~11614696
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> another one i just finised
> Blocks 65 from Klique Phx
> ...



Loving the "K" in the hardlines......nice touch


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks AZ for all the Props :biggrin: i'll post more as they get done. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's everyone doing this weekend???

Party???


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 17 2008, 09:19 AM~11624859
> *What's everyone doing this weekend???
> 
> Party???
> *


lets all meet up at macayos friday night.  
im down


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 17 2008, 12:07 PM~11626372
> *lets all meet up at macayos friday night.
> im down
> *


My sons birthday is the 23rd. Thinking about doing a little BBQ on Sunday for the club. I'll let you guys know.


So, am I invited to Macayo's??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 17 2008, 12:26 PM~11626541
> *My sons birthday is the 23rd. Thinking about doing a little BBQ on Sunday for the club. I'll let you guys know.
> So, am I invited to Macayo's??
> *


you know this :biggrin: what have you been up to jen in phx :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 17 2008, 12:46 PM~11626720
> *you know this :biggrin:  what have you been up to jen in phx :biggrin:
> *


I've just been chillin!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 17 2008, 12:07 PM~11626372
> *lets all meet up at macayos friday night.
> im down
> *


How bout the Macayo's on central and Indian school by my crib :biggrin: All the chicks are up there for happy hour anyway!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 17 2008, 02:23 PM~11627483
> *How bout the Macayo's on central and Indian school by my crib :biggrin: All the chicks are up there for happy hour anyway!!
> *


nawh homie lets lowride


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 17 2008, 03:54 PM~11628790
> *nawh homie lets lowride
> *


  'sup !


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2008, 06:15 PM~11629508
> * 'sup !
> *


whats going on art :wave:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Whats up AZ anybody know a good place to get some chrome


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Sep 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11608487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPECIAL THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS SMALL SHOW...

*MAJESTICS CASA GRANDE
UNIQUE IMAGE
UNITED
UNIQUE
PHOENIX
SOPHISTICATED FEW
AND THE LOCAL PEOPLE WHO BROUGHT OUT THEIR RIDES NOT TO FORGET THE GUY FROM SIERRA VISTA AND THE VATO FROM LAS VEGAS IN THE GOLD '64 IMPALA.*

YEAH... IT MIGHT'VE BEEN A FEW BUT IT WAS A STRONG FEW THAT THE TOWN OF ELOY WOULD LIKE TO SEE THIS EVENT GET BIGGER NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Sep 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11608487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME MORE PICS...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 17 2008, 12:07 PM~11626372
> *lets all meet up at macayos friday night.
> im down
> *


I'm down


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

I wasnt going to post this yet but Ray did. So fuck it  
not quite done yet still waiting for one more pump. Hurry Up Ron :banghead: :rant:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11636892
> *I wasnt going to post this yet but Ray did. So fuck it
> not quite done yet still waiting for one more pump.  Hurry Up Ron :banghead:  :rant:
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE LEONARD!!,WHOS CAR IS THAT?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 18 2008, 10:32 AM~11635052
> *I'm down
> *


lets do this


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 16 2008, 12:34 PM~11616736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR'S TUCSON SHOW!!! OH YEAH... WE DOIN IT AGAIN!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11636892
> *I wasnt going to post this yet but Ray did. So fuck it
> not quite done yet still waiting for one more pump.  Hurry Up Ron :banghead:  :rant:
> 
> ...


that looks real good leonard, thats why your the best :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Good morning az!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2008, 01:39 AM~11642126
> *that looks real good leonard, thats why your the best :biggrin:
> *


Pinche gordo lambiscon what do you want :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2008, 08:36 AM~11643393
> *Good morning az!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: Good Morning :wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 18 2008, 03:21 PM~11636892
> *I wasnt going to post this yet but Ray did. So fuck it
> not quite done yet still waiting for one more pump.  Hurry Up Ron :banghead:  :rant:
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2008, 10:50 AM~11644459
> *:wave: Good Morning :wave:
> *


que onda gato, sorry i bailed out on you early i had to go to work


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2008, 04:28 PM~11646915
> *que onda gato, sorry i bailed out on you early i had to go to work
> *


thanks for the hook up chono.....3


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 19 2008, 08:36 AM~11643393
> *Good morning az!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 19 2008, 04:30 PM~11646925
> *thanks for the hook up chano.....3
> *


 hey i called you back, sorry i didnt pick up i forgot the phone in the car


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS FRIDAY! MAS COWBELL


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats crackin? weres everybody at? :dunno:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 19 2008, 06:55 PM~11648044
> *whats crackin? weres everybody at? :dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm: what up


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like is going to :machinegun: the haters :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 19 2008, 10:56 PM~11649394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM HOMIE NICE PIC..WELL YEAH FOR EVERYONE N4 THIS IS THE 64 THAT HAS THE SET UP BEING PUT IN IT BY STREET LIFE HYDRALICS..belongs to me ..GLENDALE MAJESTICS!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 19 2008, 10:47 PM~11649701
> *DAM HOMIE NICE PIC..WELL YEAH FOR EVERYONE N4 THIS IS THE 64 THAT HAS THE SET UP BEING PUT IN IT BY STREET LIFE HYDRALICS..belongs to me ..GLENDALE MAJESTICS!
> *


cool,nice car homie


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 19 2008, 10:47 PM~11649701
> *DAM HOMIE NICE PIC..WELL YEAH FOR EVERYONE N4 THIS IS THE 64 THAT HAS THE SET UP BEING PUT IN IT BY STREET LIFE HYDRALICS..belongs to me ..GLENDALE MAJESTICS!
> *




:biggrin: What up Augie where the fuck u been Bro!
its comen out nice aint it :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 20 2008, 10:21 AM~11651041
> *:biggrin: What up Augie where the fuck u been Bro!
> its comen out nice aint it :biggrin:
> *



i'v been around ..paying bills ya know..anywayz yeah its coming out nice,,just waiting for that last pump from RON..THX FOR ALL THE WRK..C U ON SUNDAY..


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11651858
> *i'v been around ..paying bills ya know..anywayz yeah its coming out nice,,just waiting for that last pump from RON..THX FOR ALL THE WRK..C U ON SUNDAY..
> 
> *


what's happening Sunday? Is there a meeting??


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 21 2008, 02:59 AM~11656053
> *what's happening Sunday? Is there a meeting??
> *


yeah @ carlos house..2pm...i need a address though does anyone have it??


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up AZ :biggrin: 

Is any one going to Pepes Pizza tonite?


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 21 2008, 07:30 AM~11656417
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> 
> Is any one going to Pepes Pizza tonite?
> *


I be there :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Sep 20 2008, 08:31 PM~11654570
> *:wave:
> *


Qvo Chuck :wave:
Did you got your ride back


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2008, 04:28 PM~11646915
> *que onda gato, sorry i bailed out on you early i had to go to work
> *


Its kool bro we all live next to you like 20 to 30 min after


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 21 2008, 07:30 AM~11656417
> *What up AZ :biggrin:
> 
> Is any one going to Pepes Pizza tonite?
> *


whats going on there, and where is it?
damn nobody tells me shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2008, 07:50 AM~11656678
> *Qvo Chuck :wave:
> Did you got your ride back
> *




whasssup! yeah i did.. i will be out at pepis today!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 19 2008, 06:11 PM~11647698
> *ITS FRIDAY! MAS COWBELL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 21 2008, 09:32 AM~11656896
> *whats going on there, and where is it?
> damn nobody tells me shit lol  :biggrin:
> *


Is down the street from your house central and baseline by food city homie :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Sep 21 2008, 09:51 AM~11656987
> *whasssup! yeah i did.. i will be out at pepis today!!  :biggrin:
> *


Kool I can't wait to see the 66 :biggrin:


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2008, 08:44 AM~11656646
> *I be there :thumbsup:
> *



si te dejan pimche joto mal culiado hahahahaha


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 21 2008, 06:22 PM~11659739
> *si te dejan pimche joto mal culiado hahahahaha
> *


Already ask for permission she say yes hope everything come up good and I be there


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

$100. Needs a good cleaning and a little staightening, got a small bend when it was shipped to me. Dam post office. So if anyone knows anybody building a Lincoln Mark V 77-79, hit me up.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2008, 05:49 AM~11663063
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

DAYUM,WHAT'S GOOD AUGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11636892
> *
> not quite done yet still waiting for one more pump.  Hurry Up Ron :banghead:  :rant:
> 
> *



*what? is he waiting on chrome or something? cuz I gave him 2 more pumps a few weeks ago :dunno: 

btw,.. lookin good Leonard,.. looks kinda familiar  *


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:26 AM~11664564
> *DAYUM,WHAT'S GOOD AUGGIE :biggrin:
> *


CHILLN MAN, TRYn TO GET THIS TRUNK FINISHED..u guys ready for vegas?
:420: :420:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 01:16 PM~11665545
> *what? is he waiting on chrome or something? cuz I gave him 2 more pumps a few weeks ago :dunno:
> 
> btw,.. lookin good Leonard,.. looks kinda familiar
> *


thx mucho JASON UR THE MAN!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11666950
> *thx mucho JASON UR THE MAN!!
> *



*always down to help my homies from the "M"  *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11644434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ATTENTION:
DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11665545
> *what? is he waiting on chrome or something? cuz I gave him 2 more pumps a few weeks ago :dunno:
> 
> btw,.. lookin good Leonard,.. looks kinda familiar
> *



thanks Bro! I dont know whats the hold up :dunno: Familiar? :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 22 2008, 04:35 PM~11668331
> *thanks Bro! I dont know whats the hold up :dunno: Familiar? :dunno:
> *



*talked to Ron,.. they are shipping tonight 

:biggrin: :biggrin:" familiar " :biggrin: :biggrin: 








*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *


dam thats fucked up


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 22 2008, 07:50 AM~11663518
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thankx for everything bro I will hit you up to put that in :worship:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 22 2008, 04:35 PM~11668331
> *thanks Bro! I dont know whats the hold up :dunno: Familiar? :dunno:
> *


Oh ya you made them almost like i did. :ugh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 22 2008, 05:47 PM~11669017
> *Oh ya you made them almost like i did. :ugh:
> *



* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahaha,.. fuckin Leonard!!

hell tell Todd I got his tank here :thumbsup: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ok,..heres some more information for you guys on this show









1st place - 100.00 cash and first place trophy
2nd place - 50.00 cash and second place trophy
3rd place - trophy only

there will also be a lowrider bike class for
1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophy's

and best of show for 100.00 cash and a best of show trophy

Hopping classes are as follows,....

1st place single pump street $150.00

1st place double pump street $150.00

1st place single pump radical $200.00

1st place double pump radical $200.00*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *


 that fckn sucks I will keep my eyes open in the SS


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *


WTF?! Some ballsy mofo's! :machinegun:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *



:angry: That's fucked up! Even worse it's the lil homies bday tomorrow..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11668913
> *Thankx for everything bro I will hit you up to put that in :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *



ahh hell no...!!! thats the lil HOMIE... :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I know! Shits fucked up


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11668259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE GUYS ANY INFO OR THE BIKE BACK. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. OF ALL THE SHIT STOLEN FROM MY HOUSE, THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS MOST. PLEASE CALL ANYTIME WITH INFO: 623-261-9353


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Jen,... shitty what happened, and if for some chance that stuff makes its way to Tucson,.. we"ll keep a firm eye out, and let you know asap! hope you recover everything  *


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 23 2008, 10:09 AM~11674905
> *PLEASE GUYS ANY INFO OR THE BIKE BACK. NO QUESTIONS ASKED.  OF ALL THE SHIT STOLEN FROM MY HOUSE, THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS MOST.  PLEASE CALL ANYTIME WITH INFO:  623-261-9353
> *


 :angry: damn, my homie just got his bike back from being jacked for a few days. mutha fucka who had it put fuckin pegs on it!!!!!!!!!!

that shit's gonna suck. I bet the mutha fucka who jacked it didn't notice that the spring was off and picked it up and scratched it!!! that's what happened to my homie!!! best of luck though, hope you find your bike


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 The homie Jeremy sent me these pics to share... :biggrin: 


































A message to the thieves/haters from the lil homie D...

*YOU CAN'T KEEP A GOOD MAN DOWN!!* :no:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2008, 04:11 PM~11678281
> *Jen,... shitty what happened, and if for some chance that stuff makes its way to Tucson,.. we"ll keep a firm eye out, and let you know asap! hope you recover everything
> *


Thanks I appreciate it!



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2008, 08:57 PM~11681560
> *:0  The homie Jeremy sent me these pics to share...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I want to thank everyone for the calls and support. It means so much! Extra special thanks to Jeremy....you made his day!! To everyone else from the Majestics Glendale chapter.... Thank you!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out on the circuit if anybody takes it outa state, you never know! 

B


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11668191
> *ATTENTION:
> DARION (JEN N PHX'S SON)'S LOWRIDER BIKE WAS STOLEN THIS AFTERNOON FROM THEIR HOUSE!! PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK-OUT FOR PARTS OR WHOLE BIKE
> i'LL POST A PIC IN A FEW!!
> *


i'll keeps my eye open also!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Sep 24 2008, 10:12 AM~11685155
> *    :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: ..thats wuts up ..JERMEY..MAJESTICS!! THROUGH AND THROUGH!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11681560
> *:0  The homie Jeremy sent me these pics to share...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YESSIR.. :biggrin:


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

Was up all, a little new to the forum. i am down in the tempe area.

whats everyone up to


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Sep 25 2008, 12:33 PM~11697071
> *Was up all, a little new to the forum. i am down in the tempe area.
> 
> whats everyone up to
> *


Qvo homie :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Man.......they laying folks off up here at APS tomorrow!
They tell muhfuckers to sit at your desk untill you either get approached or it's over hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 01:32 PM~11697781
> *Man.......they laying folks off up here at APS tomorrow!
> They tell muhfuckers to sit at your desk untill you either get approached or it's over hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Dammit.....call if I can help!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*Can anyone get a hold of Ruben (Big Rich's son) from the Phoenix chapter of Majestics??? If so, please tell him to call me.

Thanks!!!*


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

sorry to hear about the bike.
if i see it i'll hit you up.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 25 2008, 03:02 PM~11698738
> *sorry to hear about the bike.
> if i see it i'll hit you up.
> *


Thanks.  This shit f*ckin sucks! I hate seeing my son so depressed.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 25 2008, 03:42 PM~11699157
> *Thanks.    This shit f*ckin sucks! I hate seeing my son so depressed.
> *


i know how that is....
my son would be crushed if his bike was ganked.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

i cried like a girl when mine showed up gone :angry:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Sep 25 2008, 03:46 PM~11699195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont let me get some drinks in me.....cuz I'm goin straight vigilantee (sp??) on someones ass! :angry:


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup jen.....
sorry to hear about what happened


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 25 2008, 04:12 PM~11699427
> *sup jen.....
> sorry to hear about what happened
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry to hear about the bike!!!!!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

*Another group commited with a possible third in the works. This show is going to be a good one guys! *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up AZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 11:10 AM~11705628
> *what up AZ
> *


not much man, how's it going?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 09:20 AM~11705726
> *not much man, how's it going?
> *


pinche latin....
puro cabronadas :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 09:20 AM~11705726
> *not much man, how's it going?
> *


HEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2008, 11:32 AM~11705846
> *HEY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

and its not like your poeple living around you dont know who you are or the lifestyle we live. Someone is dumb for trying that shit. If you dont find the bike, carma wil get the low life POS.

I feel your pain if someone did that to my lil girls bike i would be hunting fools down


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Sep 26 2008, 01:00 PM~11707726
> *and its not like your poeple living around you dont know who you are or the lifestyle we live.  Someone is dumb for trying that shit.  If you dont find the bike, carma wil get the low life POS.
> 
> I feel your pain if someone did that to my lil girls bike i would be hunting fools down
> *


I keep tellin myself Karma will get them....but do you know how bad I just want to start interrogating people??? Damn...I cant even tell you the how much it sucks. They took so much stuff....plus they tried to steal my Cadillac. Bastards are gonna get theirs!! :angry:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 22 2008, 02:12 PM~11666813
> *CHILLN MAN, TRYn TO GET THIS TRUNK FINISHED..u guys ready for vegas?
> :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11708532
> *I keep tellin myself Karma will get them....but do you know how bad I just want to start interrogating people???  Damn...I cant even tell you the how much it sucks. They took so much stuff....plus they tried to steal my Cadillac. Bastards are gonna get theirs!! :angry:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BABY GIRL :angry:


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

Shit, what did they do break into your house?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE+Sep 26 2008, 02:05 PM~11708576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. And they took alot! :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

found this on you tube


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

sup az !!!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 26 2008, 04:06 PM~11709531
> *found this on you tube
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice to see that crusing still banging in az...good one guys


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

ATT: AZSIDERS A CHURCH IN MESA NEEDS CARS TO DISLPAY FOR A FESTIVAL OCTOBER 4TH THE PLACE IS IGLESIA DE DIOS GESTEMANI 1844 E. DANA AVE MESA,AZ IF INTRESTED MOVE IN IS 9:30 A.M THE EVENT IS FROM NOON TILL 4PM THANX ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone going to pepi's pizza 2nite ???


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 28 2008, 11:51 AM~11719950
> *anyone going to pepi's pizza 2nite ???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Fresh outta the brush, cleared this morning...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT qvo Arizona


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn Dee, that's nice!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 28 2008, 02:34 PM~11721079
> *Fresh outta the brush, cleared this morning...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Dee!!







Does anyone have some trustworthy connections in Tolleson that would be down for some undercover shit???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

LOL.....Jen call me


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks jen, tru :biggrin:


----------



## frestyle00 (Jan 31, 2004)

TTT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

morning was up


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about career change.....f*ckin law enforcement seems to protect the suspects more than the victims!! Bastards!!! :angry:


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

i think that some cops only due as little as posible, or they bust your balls.

After i got my car painted last week, i got pulled over on my way to work casue i forgot to put my plate in a visable spot. Bike cop gave me a warning since the car still still torn apart. 

So i put the plate on my dash since i had to way to mount it at work, so on my way home i got pulled over by another cop for the same reason, so him and his partner treated my like a gang banger, then another cop car with 2 more cops in it showed up and one cop had the nerves to ask me who i am rolling with. LOL i was like what do you mean who am i rolling with. He was liek what gang you in, and he asked my that just casue i have tattoo's. So they searched my completely empty car ( since it was just painted ) and then searched me. Had me there for 30 mintues just to bust my balls.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Sep 30 2008, 09:15 AM~11738005
> *i think that some cops only due as little as posible, or they bust your balls.
> 
> After i got my car painted last week, i got pulled over on my way to work casue i forgot to put my plate in a visable spot. Bike cop gave me a warning since the car still still torn apart.
> ...


When I told the cops the estimated value of my sons lowrider bike, he laughed and asked me why I would put that much money into a bike. I was so pissed! Then it seemed like he was interrogating me, what kind of work do I do, is my son in a gang, am I really white, what is my sons race....I asked him "is this really relevant to my home being broken into and damn near everything we own being gone?" He finally backed off. Then it was why did you have a gun, who's car is that in the garage, blah blah blah. I wondered for a minute if I was a victim or a suspect you know??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow... that's nuts soo much has happened since the last time I've logged on. Jen tell you lil boy to stay up and not to let this shit get to him. Hope you recover everything you lost!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2008, 09:43 AM~11738274
> *Wow... that's nuts soo much has happened since the last time I've logged on. Jen tell you lil boy to stay up and not to let this shit get to him. Hope you recover everything you lost!
> *


Thanks. It's not lookin too good right now. He's miserable.


You're looking for Blue & Gold???? It's about time!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2008, 11:15 AM~11738538
> *Thanks. It's not lookin too good right now. He's miserable.
> You're looking for Blue & Gold????  It's about time!!!
> *



Yeah but it'll gonna be awhile before I get to that level. It'll happen though... It just takes time, patients, and a whole lot of chippers, lol. I'm gonna have my uncle paint my car here real soon.


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

Jen, 

I would hae been like WTF do your questions have anything to do with the fact i got robbed. And why have a gun, well fucking Duh. Dont they understand they you got to protect your self.

What if those people came to the house while you were there, you pull out your gun and tell them to get the fuck out.

Its like cops dont have comon sense sometimes. 

Next time ask them why they have a gun.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I love cops!!
So much I want to work for internal affairs, so I can bust and prosecute them dirty bastards on a regular basis lol :rant:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 30 2008, 09:21 AM~11738062
> *When I told the cops the estimated value of my sons lowrider bike, he laughed and asked me why I would put that much money into a bike. I was so pissed! Then it seemed like he was interrogating me, what kind of work do I do, is my son in a gang, am I really white, what is my sons race....I asked him "is this really relevant to my home being broken into and damn near everything we own being gone?" He finally backed off. Then it was why did you have a gun, who's car is that in the garage, blah blah blah. I wondered for a minute if I was a victim or a suspect you know??
> *


They are fucking dicks someone stold my escalade 2 months ago and they still doing the investigation on it they say I'm a suspect no a victim I hate thiz fuckers


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 30 2008, 01:34 PM~11740671
> *They are fucking dicks someone stold my escalade 2 months ago and they still doing the investigation on it they say I'm a suspect no a victim I hate thiz fuckers
> *


Its a damn shame, that they are suppose to protect and "serve" and the day we need their help they treat us like shit!!!

I know how Jen feels. Back in the day that same shit happen to me. Someone stole my homies bike (a bike i just finished building) and half of the parts i just bought for my bike. Luckly they didnt get the frame cuz it was in the booth.

They asked me the same shit! Why did I spend that much money into bike! 

I bet when someone breaks into cops house they will have fucking CSI at thier pad trying to find out who stole there shit!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 30 2008, 02:40 PM~11741292
> *Its a damn shame, that they are suppose to protect and "serve" and the day we need their help they treat us like shit!!!
> 
> I know how Jen feels. Back in the day that same shit happen to me. Someone stole my homies bike (a bike i just finished building) and half of the parts i just bought for my bike. Luckly they didnt get the frame cuz it was in the booth.
> ...


Yep is always the same stuped shit with them.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

wuts up peoples...?? EVERYBODY READY FOR VEGAS??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 30 2008, 02:34 PM~11740671
> *They are fucking dicks someone stold my escalade 2 months ago and they still doing the investigation on it they say I'm a suspect no a victim I hate thiz fuckers
> *



Like when I got pulled over in the Hummer and the cop said, "that's a real nice truck for you to be driving." I was like "What the fuck is that supposed to mean?"


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2008, 04:43 PM~11742399
> *Like when I got pulled over in the Hummer and the cop said, "that's a real nice truck for you to be driving." I was like "What the fuck is that supposed to mean?"
> *


Well Hector tu sabes ke todas las reglas tiene una excepcion you was that one lol I agree with thiz jura hahahaha JK
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 30 2008, 04:43 PM~11742399
> *Like when I got pulled over in the Hummer and the cop said, "that's a real nice truck for you to be driving." I was like "What the fuck is that supposed to mean?"
> *


It means you look like your 14 and you stole it :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 27 2008, 01:06 PM~11714637
> *ATT: AZSIDERS A CHURCH IN MESA NEEDS CARS TO DISLPAY FOR A FESTIVAL  OCTOBER 4TH  THE PLACE  IS IGLESIA DE DIOS GESTEMANI 1844 E. DANA AVE MESA,AZ IF INTRESTED MOVE IN IS 9:30 A.M THE EVENT IS FROM NOON TILL 4PM  THANX  ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 30 2008, 07:05 AM~11736601
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



AYE IS THIS EL GATO THAT has famila n INDIO??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 30 2008, 03:37 PM~11741811
> *wuts up peoples...??  EVERYBODY READY FOR VEGAS??
> *


Is Vegas ready for us???? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :no: :no: :barf:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

WHATS UP ALL SPIRIT MEMBERS HERE IN PHX AND L.A... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 30 2008, 05:26 PM~11742678
> *It means you look like your 12 and you stole it :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 1 2008, 01:17 PM~11751070
> *WHATS UP ALL SPIRIT MEMBERS HERE IN PHX AND L.A... :wave:  :wave:
> *


PALO que pasa indio


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Oct 1 2008, 02:06 PM~11751562
> *PALO que pasa indio
> *


NADA JUST HERE CHILLN AT DA SHOP... :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 1 2008, 10:05 AM~11749233
> *Is Vegas ready for us???? :biggrin:
> *



Did you happen to see the the post on Craigslist of a bike for sale? Almost has the same description of your sons bike.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/855339222.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/856312200.html


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 1 2008, 05:09 PM~11753195
> *Did you happen to see the the post on Craigslist of a bike for sale? Almost has the same description of your sons bike.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/855339222.html
> ...


Yes I did. It's not it.  I'm still ready to go shake some fools down!! :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

we still on for the shirts right??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2008, 08:14 AM~11758435
> *Yes I did. It's not it.    I'm still ready to go shake some fools down!!  :angry:
> *


 if is enything I can do hit me up


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

locdownmexikan :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 2 2008, 08:49 AM~11758670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 2 2008, 09:49 AM~11759174
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 2 2008, 11:09 AM~11759866
> *locdownmexikan  :wave:
> *


Qvo chano :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:23 AM~11759990
> *
> *


Qvo bro your ride is ready? :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2008, 12:27 PM~11760024
> *Qvo bro  your ride is ready? :wave:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:30 AM~11760056
> *
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2008, 11:25 AM~11760006
> *Qvo chano :wave:
> *


natha just killing time till 7pm i have to work tonite


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 2 2008, 11:39 AM~11760141
> *natha just killing time till 7pm i have to work tonite
> *


I just barely get out of work getting ready to kill my time on bed lol


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

are guys stayn at the motel 6 again this year gato?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2008, 11:12 AM~11759893
> *Saturday morning I have to pick up my son's. Let me know if you want to meet us there.
> :wave:
> 
> ...


jen jen jen :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 2 2008, 12:21 PM~11760519
> *are guys stayn at the motel 6 again this year gato?
> *


you get your room already? Man I havent' done shit


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Come on guys, get crackin!!! Trudawg, do your reservations on the net...saved me almost enough for an 18 pack! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 2 2008, 12:21 PM~11760519
> *are guys stayn at the motel 6 again this year gato?
> *


:tears: I'm not going thiz year :nosad:

We just bough a house so. Know how it is


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2008, 01:02 PM~11760902
> *:tears: I'm not going thiz year :nosad:
> 
> We just bough a house so. Know how it is
> *


Honestly, I know how you feel.....I'm struggling from what them bastards did when they broke in, but I wont miss it! I dont care if we take a jar of peanut butter and a loaf of bread.....but I'm going!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 30 2008, 06:26 PM~11742678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fuckers jealous cause you look like old haggs, lol. :biggrin: 

Bitches... lol. That was a cheap shot, lol

man I'm gonna grow out my stash and shit, lol.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2008, 01:06 PM~11760935
> *Honestly, I know how you feel.....I'm struggling from what them bastards did when they broke in, but I wont miss it! I dont care if we take a jar of peanut butter and a loaf of bread.....but I'm going!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean I got 5 years now going but I guess is always next year by then kulera sure be ready :nicoderm:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2008, 01:51 PM~11761343
> *I know what you mean I got 5 years now going but I guess is always next year by then kulera sure be ready :nicoderm:
> *


This is our 14th year...

Next year, mine should be too!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 2 2008, 01:06 PM~11760935
> *Honestly, I know how you feel.....I'm struggling from what them bastards did when they broke in, but I wont miss it! I dont care if we take a jar of peanut butter and a loaf of bread.....but I'm going!!! :biggrin:
> *


we'll sneak some food out of the buffet for you Jen. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 2 2008, 03:28 PM~11762203
> *we'll sneak some food out of the buffet for you Jen. :biggrin:
> *


LOL....thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 2 2008, 01:02 PM~11760902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2008, 03:58 PM~11762451
> *You ain't the only one homie...  :nosad:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


WHAT??? What happen bro we been talking about thiz day for months now


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 2 2008, 03:28 PM~11762203
> *we'll sneak some food out of the buffet for you Jen. :biggrin:
> *


:tears: you are so nice red dog that show me is all about big family bro :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2008, 04:12 PM~11762582
> *WHAT??? What happen bro we been talking about thiz day for months now
> 
> 
> *



Gotta SACRIFICE homie..  Not enough $$$ :nosad: 


Fuckit there's always next year... :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2008, 08:40 PM~11764903
> *Gotta SACRIFICE homie..    Not enough $$$ :nosad:
> Fuckit there's always next year... :happysad:
> *


Its going to be ok dawg I know what you mean but is for our own good family come first :tears:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

man it's looking tight for everybody! But I gotta do what I gotta do, can't miss it!!
Jen you going to the t-shirt guy tonight or tomorrow??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU FOCKERS AIN'T THE ONLY ONES.....MAJESTICS AVONDALE ON A MISSION :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 2 2008, 08:40 PM~11764903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know if you need some help!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I will know today if I'm going to make it or not :happysad:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

split the gas and ride up with me!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2008, 09:42 AM~11768901
> *split the gas and ride up with me!!
> *


Who?? Me or Gato??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$75.00 FOR THE WHOLE WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2008, 09:56 AM~11769044
> *Who??  Me or Gato??
> *


I was talking to Gato, but you too for that matter, but you're leaving too soon


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU SHOWING TRUDAWG?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2008, 08:00 AM~11768027
> *If you guys can make it, you're welcome to stay in our room. Fuck it, we're family! I'll even let you guys have a peanut butter & jelly sandwich!  LOL :biggrin:
> *


Damn just the offer shows me how real fam is... Thanks Jen... :angel: 

But sadly we're gonna have to sit this one out...  Too much $ if we tried... Too hard... Unless someone lends me a couple stacks? :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 3 2008, 01:57 PM~11771170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't trip! How bout you guys think about it and let me know. If you decide to get gangsta wit it and pull a few licks let me know...so I can borrow a few stacks from you! LOL... On the real, offer still stands.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2008, 02:05 PM~11771227
> *YOU SHOWING TRUDAWG?
> *


dunno, I didn't register, but planned on bringing my car anyway


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow family coming together in this thread! that's good shit!

I'm getting out early today and I'm ready for some ciroc, sprite, and lime. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2008, 03:58 PM~11771646
> *dunno, I didn't register, but planned on bringing my car anyway
> *


DAM THAT SUCKS  


BIG M DOING BIG THIS YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11771659
> *Wow family coming together in this thread! that's good shit!
> 
> I'm getting out early today and I'm ready for some ciroc, sprite, and lime.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2008, 09:42 AM~11768901
> *split the gas and ride up with me!!
> *


I wish I could make it bro is my and my old ladie I got few of my homies that are renting at van to go but I can't afford that righ now the fckn insurance just settle my case I only keeping 750 for me the rest to pay off my truck


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:53 AM~11769576
> *$75.00 FOR THE WHOLE WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


Can I get 2 tickets LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 3 2008, 02:49 PM~11771578
> *Damn!
> Don't trip! How bout you guys think about it and let me know. If you decide to get gangsta wit it and pull a few licks let me know...so I can borrow a few stacks from you! LOL...  On the real, offer still stands.
> *



Good edit...  Thanks Jen... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11771659
> *Wow faMily coming together in this thread! that's good shit!
> 
> I'm getting out early today and I'm ready for some ciroc, sprite, and lime.  :biggrin:
> *



Don't trip Hector, you know that WE family too homie... Shit your Tio is already my carnal from G-TOWN, and soon you will be too... (Blue & Gold) :biggrin:

Oops I've said too much  :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 2 2008, 12:30 PM~11760595
> *you get your room already? Man I havent' done shit
> *


i booked my rooms in aug. :biggrin: if any needs a ride im leaving friday night.just help with the gas


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

is anybody looking for some all goldies i got some for cheap. 
hit me up


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 3 2008, 06:10 PM~11773074
> *is anybody looking for some all goldies i got some for cheap.
> hit me up
> *



teeth or rims? lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74 RAG_@Oct 3 2008, 11:10 PM~11775082
> *teeth or rims?  lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

This time next week we'll be at move in at the Cashman field in VEGAS :0 :yes:


Well... Some of us will... Some of us (myself) will still be in bed half drunk... :biggrin:

 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ss52o (Mar 15, 2008)

any1 on here know how to fix dings and scratches on chrome mouldings for a ls monte or know were to take them to get fixd thnx?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave: TTT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 6 2008, 11:17 AM~11791905
> *:wave:
> *


Qvo :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Oct 6 2008, 11:17 AM~11791905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 6 2008, 11:47 AM~11792174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what it is Jen?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Jus workin..... :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 6 2008, 11:17 AM~11791905
> *:wave:
> *



'sup Jen. Got my chrome back, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

I can meet or beat your SCREENPRINTER or EMBROIDERIES prices......
I also do STICKERS and BANNERS.....


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats popping this weekend????? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 6 2008, 09:10 PM~11798145
> *Whats popping this weekend????? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 7 2008, 06:36 AM~11800166
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 7 2008, 06:36 AM~11800166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 7 2008, 09:54 AM~11801465
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tha505 (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 7 2008, 10:27 AM~11801741
> *:wave:
> *



Qvo Jeremy... Ready for VEGAS? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 7 2008, 10:41 AM~11801854
> *Qvo Jeremy... Ready for VEGAS? :biggrin:
> *


im almost ready  just missing a back molding..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 7 2008, 11:19 AM~11802177
> *im almost ready   just missing a back molding..
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:
Looking good. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

The homie Alex is at my tio's house working on the stripes and leafing as we speak... it's gonna be a close one for his car to get to vegas. I'm gonna go work on the setup today cause somebody fucked up one of his pumps along with the bullshit stripes they did on it. 

Not gonna say any names on who this was but fuck he fucked my tio's car up with the uneven stripes and bullshit leafing that didn't even flow with the car. Can't wait to see what the homie Alex comes out with today and tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 7 2008, 11:19 AM~11802177
> *im almost ready   just missing a back molding..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....trophy winner right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 7 2008, 11:48 AM~11802438
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> Looking good. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks homie shes a gas saver..


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 12:09 PM~11802608
> *Damn.....trophy winner right there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sup AZ!!


----------



## tha505 (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 7 2008, 12:02 PM~11802549
> *The homie Alex is at my tio's house working on the stripes and leafing as we speak... it's gonna be a close one for his car to get to vegas. I'm gonna go work on the setup today cause somebody fucked up one of his pumps along with the bullshit stripes they did on it.
> 
> Not gonna say any names on who this was but fuck he fucked my tio's car up with the uneven stripes and bullshit leafing that didn't even flow with the car. Can't wait to see what the homie Alex comes out with today and tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tha505_@Oct 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11802758
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



x2 :angry: WTF.. Hector txt me..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, TRUDAWG
> 
> *


:wave: Qvo Ryan? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

VEGAS TIME... :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:werd: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 12:37 PM~11802858
> *:werd:  :wave:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:werd: :420: :rant: DOWN TO THE LAST 2 DAYS :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sup Knightstalker! You coming Vegas?? Sounds like Jen was gonna hook u guys up :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 7 2008, 12:41 PM~11802915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11803000
> *:biggrin:
> Hell yeah homie.. she made us an offer we couldn't refuse..
> *


good, then it's buffet time!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Really hard to tell but I earased all the other pics cause they were eye sores.

Here's how the caddy was left... way over done if you ask me. you had to be there to see ALL the mistakes!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11803169
> *Really hard to tell but I earased all the other pics cause they were eye sores.
> 
> Here's how the caddy was left... way over done if you ask me. you had to be there to see ALL the mistakes!
> ...


did cash do that?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 7 2008, 02:20 PM~11803297
> *did cash do that?
> *



PM sent bro


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11803942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   :wow:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11803942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    That looks good!!! Somebody is gonna be happy with that!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 7 2008, 03:08 PM~11804235
> *     That looks good!!!  Somebody is gonna be happy with that!
> *



:werd:

Mr. > :420: :420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11803942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badd ass :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11803942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH that is off the hook!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 7 2008, 06:28 PM~11805402
> *thats badd ass  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
:thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 7 2008, 06:51 PM~11806218
> *WOAH that is off the hook!
> *


X2
eny more pic :worship:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 7 2008, 01:37 PM~11803942
> *
> 
> 
> ...





NICE!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

i'll post progress pics of mytio's car tomorrow morning.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11808674
> *i'll post progress pics of mytio's car tomorrow morning.
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Morning AZ


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 PM~11809057
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *












what up knightstalker


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*HALLOWEEN IS GOING TO SUCK THIS YEAR*


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 7 2008, 11:28 PM~11809057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Good morning!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: how are things?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

dawg I can't wait be driving down the strip reppin the M!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thAts what im talking about


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 8 2008, 08:03 AM~11810702
> *thAts what im talking about
> *


anything on the trailer yet?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 8 2008, 07:44 AM~11810542
> *:wave:  how are things?
> *


Same....just doin my thing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Oct 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11810775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here are some pics that I took last night. The car should be finished today and will be cleared today. Tomorrow we start sanding and buffing and hopefully it's ready to go on Firday. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks 100000 times better... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 8 2008, 07:31 AM~11810434
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 8 2008, 07:04 AM~11810261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 8 2008, 07:31 AM~11810434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This one looks more like me wey.. Except my goatee don't connect.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 09:59 AM~11811115
> *This one looks more like me wey.. Except my goatee don't connect.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha... that looks exactly like you bro! Oh man that's hilarious! You just made my morning carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 09:15 AM~11811216
> *Hahahaha... that looks exactly like you bro! Oh man that's hilarious! You just made my morning carnal.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM EVERYONE IS PUSHING IT TO THE LAST DAYS..................IT'S AN M THANG THEY WOULDN'T KNOW


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 AM~11811115
> *This one looks more like me wey.. Except my goatee don't connect.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Heard Avondale was rolling Hard this year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 11:24 AM~11811810
> *Heard Avondale was rolling Hard this year!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

man........a niccuh like me will be drinking Milwaukee's Best in Vegas, and playing the half penny slots.....LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11812958
> *man........a niccuh like me will be drinking Milwaukee's Best in Vegas, and playing the half penny slots.....LOL
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

youu ain't the only one :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11812958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sitting right next to both of you!!! Wanna go half's on a buffet??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 8 2008, 01:49 PM~11813268
> *I'll be sitting right next to both of you!!!  Wanna go half's on a buffet??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


got crackers & cheese! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 8 2008, 12:52 PM~11813301
> *got crackers & cheese! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 01:22 PM~11812958
> *man........a niccuh like me will be drinking Milwaukee's Best in Vegas, and playing the half penny slots.....LOL
> *



Uhhh... Nasty!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 8 2008, 12:52 PM~11813301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! Don't trip....I got that!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 8 2008, 01:47 PM~11813804
> *Cool!!  We're bringin snacks too! It's a long day waiting to get in for setup!!
> LOL!!!!  Don't trip....I got that!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 8 2008, 01:47 PM~11813804
> *Cool!!  We're bringin snacks too! It's a long day waiting to get in for setup!!
> LOL!!!!  Don't trip....I got that!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 08:59 AM~11811115
> *This one looks more like me wey.. Except my goatee don't connect.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 12:22 PM~11812958
> *man........a niccuh like me will be drinking Milwaukee's Best in Vegas, and playing the half penny slots.....LOL
> *


Milwaukee's Best is the only beer at the penny slots? Damn!!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 01:22 PM~11812958
> *man........a niccuh like me will be drinking Milwaukee's Best in Vegas, and playing the half penny slots.....LOL
> *


That's when you know you got a drinking problem, when you're like "fuck it, this beer will do." :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11814588
> *That's when you know you got a drinking problem, when you're like "fuck it, this beer will do."  :biggrin:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

this











or

this










+










+










=


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:50 PM~11814971
> *this
> 
> 
> ...



That shit was too salty.. :ugh:

Never had that ciroc... :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ciroc is my choice of vodka now... fuck grey goose, belvedere, smirnoff, and absolut. Well they're all good I just prefer Ciroc now, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Where is everyone staying at in Vegas this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 8 2008, 04:21 PM~11815278
> *Where is everyone staying at in Vegas this weekend?
> *


Motel 6 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 8 2008, 04:13 PM~11815208
> *Ciroc is my choice of vodka now... fuck grey goose, belvedere, smirnoff, and absolut. Well they're all good I just prefer Ciroc now, lol.  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: I gotta try it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11815288
> *Motel 6 :biggrin:
> *












Damn I was gonna edit this and put a logo of motel6... so i googled it and found this DarkDaze photographers flickr.. nice work... :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

lol, that looks like Motel6's numbers and door locks too! Matter fact that was my ROOM last year :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 04:54 PM~11815597
> *lol, that looks like Motel6's numbers and door locks too! Matter fact that was my ROOM last year :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 04:32 PM~11815378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's one solid looking shot. Maybe I can attempt to take one like that at the Trump International. Since that's where we'll be staying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11815864
> *That's one solid looking shot.  Maybe I can attempt to take one like that at the Trump International.  Since that's where we'll be staying.  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11815864
> *That's one solid looking shot.  Maybe I can attempt to take one like that at the Trump International.  Since that's where we'll be staying.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm waiting for the government to add my name in the Bailout program to be able to afford a place like that. Who said the economy is taking a shit. :angry:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 09:02 AM~11810695
> *dawg I can't wait be driving down the strip reppin the M!!
> *


r u takin ur car?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!!! :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11816582
> *r u takin ur car?
> *



Sup Augie? :wave:

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 8 2008, 06:43 PM~11816615
> *VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!!! :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *




:0 I know what those > :420: < mean!

 :420: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 04:26 PM~11815320
> *:thumbsup: I gotta try it..  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that ciroc doesn't even smell like vodka, we gotta couple of the shooter sizes from a friend and man after two of them, you feel it. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11817451
> *yeah that ciroc doesn't even smell like vodka, we gotta couple of the shooter sizes from a friend and man after two of them, you feel it. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: is it expensive? :dunno:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11816617
> *Sup Augie? :wave:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


qvo knightstalker...see u there with the 64 jst brought her home
:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11816582
> *r u takin ur car?
> *


I don't know, I keep going back and forth


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

VEGAS here WE COME !!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 8 2008, 11:43 PM~11819405
> *qvo knightstalker...see  u there with the 64  jst brought her home
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


The 64 looks good Augie!!!! We'll see you guys tomorrow, have a safe trip!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 9 2008, 08:56 AM~11820640
> *The 64 looks good Augie!!!!  We'll see you guys tomorrow, have a safe trip!
> *


thx jen..



:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11817783
> *:thumbsup: is it expensive? :dunno:
> *



Nah, bout the same price as a bottle of bel or grey goose. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2008, 08:52 AM~11821051
> *Nah, bout the same price as a bottle of bel or grey goose.  :biggrin:
> *


bring some to vegas!!! They sell it at BevMo???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2008, 09:54 AM~11821060
> *bring some to vegas!!! They sell it at BevMo???
> *



I don't see why they shouldn't bro. I'm sitting Vegas out this year again. I'm just bustin ass trying to get my tio there. :biggrin: 

Pics are coming of what we did last night.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Oct 8 2008, 11:43 PM~11819405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here are some pics of the car as it sat last night. We didn't finish up till about 1:45 and I didn't get home and to bed till about 2:30 a.m.

I'll have more of today's progress before the car heads out to Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

and then here's my ass with my "mask" on, lol. It didn't do shit I was fucked when I left my tio's house last night... high as FUCK! Fuck you lacquer!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Lookin good!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2008, 10:36 AM~11821382
> *Lookin good!!
> *



Tonight is gonna be another long night though. We're gonna sand and buff the car tonight.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2008, 09:45 AM~11821449
> *Tonight is gonna be another long night though. We're gonna sand and buff the car tonight.
> *


Looks good Hector... fuckin Jose putting in his OWN work too.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 9 2008, 10:49 AM~11821484
> *Looks good Hector... fuckin Jose putting in his OWN work too.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



Yeah bro he's excited cause the car looks real different with the leafing and striping. Pics do it no justice it also doesn't help that I eat shit at taking pictures, lol. 
You'll see it in Vegas bro what Alex did to accent the car really sets it off, Alex was pissed cause he wanted more time to work on it. He's actually gonna go over there again today to see what else he can do before it leaves. I think he might be doing something to the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

is AZ ready for vegas???

Hope everyone has a safe trip!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2008, 10:03 AM~11821606
> *Yeah bro he's excited cause the car looks real different with the leafing and striping. Pics do it no justice it also doesn't help that I eat shit at taking pictures, lol.
> You'll see it in Vegas bro what Alex did to accent the car really sets it off, Alex was pissed cause he wanted more time to work on it. He's actually gonna go over there again today to see what else he can do before it leaves. I think he might be doing something to the frame.  :biggrin:
> *



Fuck yeah... I know how your tio is.. He's real commited to bringing out something a lil different on his car.. and by the looks of it, it's gonna be badass... I can't wait to help him set it up in vegas.. especially with that "M" plaque in his back window.. I know he's real proud of that..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

So my tio is trying to get me to go to Vegas. He even offered me a room :0 . That's koo and all but i would really hate to go with no cheese to play with, lol.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2008, 01:11 PM~11823351
> *So my tio is trying to get me to go to Vegas. He even offered me a room  :0 . That's koo and all but i would really hate to go with no cheese to play with, lol.
> *


shhhiiiiittt your tios a baller fool... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2008, 01:11 PM~11823351
> *So my tio is trying to get me to go to Vegas. He even offered me a room  :0 . That's koo and all but i would really hate to go with no cheese to play with, lol.
> *



:0 Dile que me preste feria al wey.. :cheesy:



Go fucker.. you know you want to... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> thats my boy jose!!not givin a fuck!!..puttin in work for the M.....(learn muthafuckas!) :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 9 2008, 01:25 PM~11823479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and that fool is getting all tatted up too :0


You're a bad influence Ray.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11823413
> *shhhiiiiittt your tios a baller fool... :biggrin:
> *



Look who's talking Mr. Lil "moneybags" Ese... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> shhhiiiiittt your tios a baller fool... :biggrin:


Hahaha...




> :0 Dile que me preste feria al wey.. :cheesy:
> Go fucker.. you know you want to... :biggrin:


I want to bro but i guess we'll find out saturday morning huh :0 




> > thats my boy jose!!not givin a fuck!!..puttin in work for the M.....(learn muthafuckas!) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> That's what's up!
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:buttkick: Hector you fail at quoting... 


:roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 9 2008, 03:59 PM~11824399
> *:buttkick: Hector you fail at quoting...
> :roflmao:
> *



Bitch i used the auto quotes and it came out fucked up, lol. Look at the script everything is correct I was even trippin out. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuck I was so tired from last night that this morning I drank a cup of coffee followed by a AMP enery drink... now I fell all shaky and shit. Son of a bitch I hate the feeling!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 9 2008, 03:04 PM~11824450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit fool try having 2 or 3 of these in a couple hours... They'll have your heart beating like it's gonna pop outta your chest..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning and god luck to everyone have a safe trip


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is the progrees we made last night...














































the homie alex putting it down


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: 



:thumbsup: Looks good Hector...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

wow!!!! the glendale chapter 61,63 and 64..r runnin n2 last minute troubles....dam!!!



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 10 2008, 10:54 AM~11831121
> *wow!!!!  the glendale chapter  61,63 and 64..r runnin n2 last minute troubles....dam!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 10 2008, 11:54 AM~11831121
> *wow!!!!  the glendale chapter  61,63 and 64..r runnin n2 last minute troubles....dam!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



I thought you guys were heading out last night?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 10 2008, 12:12 PM~11831238
> *I thought you guys were heading out last night?
> *


todds left lastnight,,we still got soldiers tryn to gt outthere!,,we r gonna make it though..4sho!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

ya'll nicccuhs aint gonna leave till tomorrow morning....lol Good cuz that's when I'm leaving lol


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 10 2008, 02:54 PM~11833052
> *todds left lastnight,,we still got soldiers tryn to gt outthere!,,we r gonna make it though..4sho!
> *



:thumbsup: See you there homies...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 10 2008, 04:30 PM~11833702
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:scrutinize: You waving bye? :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

bye everyone.....hope all arrive and come back safe.
I'll be here waiting for the pics, take some Lincoln Mark V pics if there's any, for me. :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

For those still here in PHX, Jose Cortez is doing a little show off of 16th street and mohave Sunday at the park


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 11 2008, 07:39 PM~11840462
> *For those still here in PHX, Jose Cortez is doing a little show off of 16th street and mohave Sunday at the park
> *


TIME?????????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHATS UP RAZA :wave: THIS KUWAIT HEAT IS NO JOKE....
KINDA FEELS LIKE SUMMER TIME IN PHX :0 ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH!

HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL AND RIDING CLEAN SO
KEEP THE LOW-LOW PICS COMING :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 11 2008, 07:55 PM~11840590
> *TIME?????????? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



noon


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 12 2008, 07:47 AM~11842283
> *WHATS UP RAZA :wave: THIS KUWAIT HEAT IS NO JOKE....
> KINDA FEELS LIKE SUMMER TIME IN PHX :0 ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH!
> 
> ...



thanks for doing what you're doing! it's freezing here now....but the temp is probably gonna jump back up and make everyone sick.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 12 2008, 11:20 AM~11842903
> *thanks for doing what you're doing! it's freezing here now....but the temp is probably gonna jump back up and make everyone sick.
> *



qvo loco,,,,gracias for being there!!...lots of pics from super show 08!!!! coming soon..


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

headed to the VEGAS CHAPTER PICNIC!!...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 10 2008, 05:35 PM~11833728
> *:scrutinize: You waving bye? :biggrin:
> *



knightstalker..u guys get home ok??...we got the vegs picnic 2day..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo post the pictures


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 13 2008, 09:15 AM~11848674
> *knightstalker..u guys get home ok??...we got the vegs picnic 2day..
> *





Simon homie... last night...  


send me them things so i can do what i do.. :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOOD TOO SEE SOME AZ CARS AT VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody I got back like at 6:30, its was koo kickin it with all you fools. i'm fuckin tired so i'll post again tomorrow. hope everybody that's still on the road makes it home safe.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2008, 09:29 PM~11854796
> *Sup everybody I got back like at 6:30, its was koo kickin it with all you fools. i'm fuckin tired so i'll post again tomorrow. hope everybody that's still on the road makes it home safe.
> *



:thumbsup: Always good to see and hang out with the fa*M*ily... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

RIDERZ IN VEGAS!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Had a GOOD time as usual in Vegas!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: had a good time chillin with the M family!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good to hear everyone made it back safe!! Had a good time kickin it with everyone! Now it's time to get ready for New Year's Day in L.A.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2008, 12:08 PM~11858488
> *Good to hear everyone made it back safe!!  Had a good time kickin it with everyone!  Now it's time to get ready for New Year's Day in L.A.!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for letting me use your ice chest jen, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2008, 11:09 AM~11858497
> *Thanks for letting me use your ice chest jen, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 14 2008, 11:08 AM~11858488
> *Good to hear everyone made it back safe!!  Had a good time kickin it with everyone!  Now it's time to get ready for New Year's Day in L.A.!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Ruben... the pics bro the pics!

Sup art?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 14 2008, 12:45 PM~11859451
> *Ruben... the pics bro the pics!
> 
> 
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

before we left to vegas!









































































WHAT! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Vegas Was The SHITTTT!!!!!


Hope Everyone Made it home ok.. :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone have any Fleetwood moldings for a big body,

Hit Me up!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 15 2008, 09:13 AM~11868859
> *Good morning!
> *



Qvo Hector? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Has anybody heard about a car show at Coyote Hill coming up??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 15 2008, 10:31 AM~11868996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHILLIN MAYNE, STILL HUNGOVER :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11869087
> *nothing bro just here at work. prolly gonna start on the ride this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11869087
> *nothing bro just here at work. prolly gonna start on the ride this weekend.  :biggrin:
> negative
> sup bro?
> *


Are you getting ready to find the blue and gold :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 15 2008, 11:55 AM~11869609
> *Are you getting ready to find the blue and gold :nicoderm:
> *



I already found the blue and gold, just need to take the steps to get there. Q-vo!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 15 2008, 11:18 AM~11869792
> *I already found the blue and gold, just need to take the steps to get there. Q-vo!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 15 2008, 12:25 PM~11870271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha lmfao


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hope everyone can make it out to Casa Grande and support a good cause. For more info call Manuel @ 520-483-4277 or 520-483-8886


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *1 members are celebrating their birthday today
> MonteLoko87(22)*





































*HAPPY BIRTHDAY 


TO MY CARNAL


MONTELOKO87!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's crackin!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Feliz cimpleanos MonteLoko87!

Sup Ruben, sup Ryan!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where the fuck is everybody at? There's no one to talk to that means I'm actually gonna have to work. son of a bitch!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 16 2008, 09:20 AM~11879874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2008, 10:56 AM~11881421
> *Where the fuck is everybody at? There's no one to talk to that means I'm actually gonna have to work. son of a bitch!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Work sucks!!! Why cant I just win the lottery??? :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 16 2008, 03:18 PM~11883601
> *Work sucks!!! Why cant I just win the lottery??? :angry:
> *



I've been asking myself that question for quite awhile now.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday MonteLoko87 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11884869
> *Happy Birthday MonteLoko87  :biggrin:
> *



CORINA! wassup? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11885000
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up mike :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Oct 16 2008, 05:46 PM~11886031
> *
> *


Qvo vinny :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11886656
> *
> *


yooooooooo qvoo homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

What up AZ!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11886942
> *yooooooooo    qvoo  homie  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11886942
> *yooooooooo    qvoo  homie  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bro how you been are you comming in March for the show let me know homie


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11887846
> *What's up bro how you been are you comming in March for the show let me know homie
> *


dont know yet but if i do ill let u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11887842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

any pics of the blue 58 from the vegas show??


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11887805
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :420: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11886656
> *What's up mike :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MAN? ARE YOU GOING TO BENS B-DAY BASH?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11887842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Fred eny news in the bumper :biggrin: my homie Danny is painting my kit sure be ready eny day


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 16 2008, 08:26 PM~11887860
> *dont  know yet  but if i do  ill let u know  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kool bro what's the word are you trying eny club or you going to ride solo for a while


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 17 2008, 06:23 AM~11890525
> *WHAT UP MAN? ARE YOU GOING TO BENS B-DAY BASH?
> *


Hell yea bro I won't missed for nothing bro he is family dawg


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11887842
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Fred!! You still got the 90 clip for my caddy??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 07:26 AM~11890785
> *What's up Fred!!  You still got the 90 clip for my caddy??
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Fred is real bussy today lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 07:26 AM~11890785
> *What's up Fred!!  You still got the 90 clip for my caddy??
> *


just buy a 90!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 08:04 AM~11891039
> *Good morning!
> *


Buenos diAZ what's up Hector are we meeting today :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11891127
> *just buy a 90!!
> *


I have one ask Leonard :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what up az?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 08:25 AM~11891183
> *I have one ask Leonard :biggrin:
> *


how much??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2008, 08:45 AM~11891385
> *how much??
> *


Not for sale lol your the 20000 person that ask me that lol is a clean ride only 77000 m on her


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 AM~11892229
> *Not for sale lol your the 20000 person that ask me that lol is a clean ride only 77000 m on her
> *



So we talking about "lujoso"? :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 17 2008, 09:43 AM~11891367
> * what up az?
> *


qvo marinate..
:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 17 2008, 11:45 AM~11892701
> *qvo marinate..
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



Sup augie? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 10:28 AM~11892443
> *So we talking about "lujoso"?  :biggrin:
> *


You know thiz :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 07:26 AM~11890785
> *What's up Fred!!  You still got the 90 clip for my caddy??
> *


    Not anymore..... Sold it to this guy that stalks the knight :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 17 2008, 12:07 PM~11894003
> *     Not anymore..... Sold it to this guy that stalks the knight :biggrin:
> *


man you get your wheel back yet???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2008, 12:08 PM~11894025
> *man you get your wheel back yet???
> *


Fuck no!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

What's happening Ryan? :wave: Man, I HAVE to get to AZ sometime.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Oct 17 2008, 12:12 PM~11894086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you do!, come when it's freezing cold in MI, then you'll love it even more


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 17 2008, 12:12 PM~11894086
> *Fuck no!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


u should go get it b4 i give him the bad news on his ...."STATUS"...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 17 2008, 01:07 PM~11894003
> *     Not anymore..... Sold it to this guy that stalks the knight :biggrin:
> *



hno:  hno: 































:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, big ray, Rascal King
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 12:40 PM~11893640
> *You know thiz  :biggrin:
> *



So why does Leonard have it? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 17 2008, 11:45 AM~11892701
> *qvo marinate..
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOG


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Finally!!! U guys are awake and hangovers must be gone! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 02:08 PM~11894804
> *Finally!!!  U guys are awake and hangovers must be gone! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :420:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 02:03 PM~11894736
> *So why does Leonard have it?  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2008, 02:09 PM~11894815
> *:0
> *



No shit huh... I'm waiting for answers

Jen what's good?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11894875
> *No shit huh... I'm waiting for answers
> 
> Jen what's good?
> *


Happy hour!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11895504
> *Happy hour!!! :biggrin:
> *



No shit huh, lol. As soon as I get home I'm gonna get me a ciroc, sprite, and lime. After I make my drink time to start taking the lincoln apart.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 02:14 PM~11895504
> *Happy hour!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna hit RA and get some sushi and sake bombers!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2008, 03:17 PM~11895534
> *I'm gonna hit RA and get some sushi and sake bombers!
> *



And I thought you were broke, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2008, 12:37 PM~11894424
> *hno:  hno:
> :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 02:20 PM~11895566
> *And I thought you were broke, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


1/2 off happy hour!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11895655
> *I can't wait to see it :thumbsup:
> *



So why does leonard have it?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11895689
> *1/2 off happy hour!!
> *



no shit huh


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11895655
> *I can't wait to see it :thumbsup:
> *



 Igualmente homie... 


:biggrin: if it's a Davincis... :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Dang ruben's been typing for a minute I bet his post is gonna look like this...

 :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:  

then

:angry: 

lol


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Puro pedo guey, lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 01:03 PM~11894736
> *So why does Leonard have it?  :biggrin:
> *


No I wish


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 17 2008, 03:33 PM~11895733
> *Dang ruben's been typing for a minute I bet his post is gonna look like this...
> 
> :biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

You already know when I'm on my phone fool... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2008, 03:59 PM~11895999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You already know when I'm on my phone fool... :biggrin:
> *



lol...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Time for a smoke break!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn...the afternoon is dragging!!! :angry:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 04:01 PM~11896022
> *Damn...the afternoon is dragging!!! :angry:
> *



Shit mine's cruising along pretty good. I think it's cause I'm actually working, lol.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 17 2008, 03:19 PM~11894172
> *yes you do!, come when it's freezing cold in MI, then you'll love it even more
> *


Hmmmm... anything exciting coming up that may give me an excuse to get out there when its cold here? :dunno: Maybe a show or maybe someone needs photography for a banquet or something? *rubbing hands together*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 06:28 AM~11890545
> *Kool bro what's the word are you trying eny club or you going to ride solo for a while
> *


solo


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2008, 03:38 PM~11896414
> *Hmmmm... anything exciting coming up that may give me an excuse to get out there when its cold here?  :dunno:  Maybe a show or maybe someone needs photography for a banquet or something?  *rubbing hands together*
> *


I'll keep you posted  The All-star game is here in Feb, and it will be bananas as well, but I'll let u know


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 17 2008, 04:06 PM~11896644
> *solo
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 17 2008, 08:39 PM~11898677
> *:wave:  :wave:  :420:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11898741
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey what up... :wave: How did everything go with the pic presentation? You have fun this weekend?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 16 2008, 05:04 PM~11884919
> *CORINA! wassup?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: Wasssup Hector... That one pic from Vegas came out funny as hell!!! Good Times :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

found my powdercoater and painter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: double og homie MANNY HERNANDEZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:20 AM~11902577
> *found my powdercoater and painter :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: double og homie MANNY HERNANDEZ
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 18 2008, 11:53 AM~11903256
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 18 2008, 11:39 PM~11907297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOG! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Oct 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11907333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: morning ARIZONA


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 19 2008, 07:33 AM~11908554
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: morning ARIZONA
> *


Morning bro


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Oct 19 2008, 08:33 AM~11908554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup gato? como te fue anoche? hopefully you got a good answer bro.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I need someone to point me the right way
Ive been looking for some good Tattoo shops in AZ & Ive looked up a ton of web pages & see thousands of pics but didnt really see what I was looking for.

My Main question who is the BEST artists that does realalistic looking cars, & a wire rim in color???


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Oct 19 2008, 11:55 AM~11909568
> *I need someone to point me the right way
> Ive been looking for some good Tattoo shops in AZ & Ive looked up a ton of web pages & see thousands of pics but didnt really see what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


talk to big ray he'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2008, 10:49 AM~11909525
> *sup augie?
> sup gato? como te fue anoche? hopefully you got a good answer bro.
> *


Yes bro the best answer homie she say no............


































Hahahah JK she say yes what can I say she is all woop and I look good se rallo with me hahahahah lmfao


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 19 2008, 01:32 PM~11910138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 17 2008, 04:54 PM~11897065
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 19 2008, 11:49 AM~11909525
> *sup augie?
> sup gato? como te fue anoche? hopefully you got a good answer bro.
> *


NO MAS..jst here ..anything going on 2nite?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 20 2008, 06:27 AM~11915977
> *Good morning Arizona.
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Oct 20 2008, 06:31 AM~11915984
> *
> 
> *


Qvo bro are you going thiz weekend to the show in pepis


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 19 2008, 01:43 PM~11910186
> *Yes bro the best answer homie she say no............
> Hahahah JK she say yes what can I say she is all woop and I look good se rallo with me hahahahah lmfao
> *



What mirror have you been looking in guey? lol...

Puro pedo


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 20 2008, 10:39 AM~11917443
> *Qvo bro are you going thiz weekend to the show in pepis
> *



When and what time?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody know what is considered the "barrio" of Mesa??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

so was yesterday "uneventful"???? I left early cuz I was feeling like shit, from drinking too much the night before


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 20 2008, 10:22 AM~11917871
> *so was yesterday "uneventful"???? I left early cuz I was feeling like shit, from drinking too much the night before
> *


Yes. Uneventful. It was a good day.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Where was everybody at? Man I didn't have shit to d the whole weekend... just stayed home and pigged the fuck out while watching movies.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 20 2008, 12:25 PM~11918404
> *    :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 20 2008, 01:03 PM~11918810
> *:wave:
> *


2day ks...wen my nephew gets here...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 20 2008, 01:22 PM~11919003
> *2day ks...wen my nephew gets here...
> *



Orale... Ooor you can just fedex me the whole camera and memory card? :dunno: :cheesy: JK


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11917464
> *What mirror have you been looking in guey? lol...
> 
> Puro pedo
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: 
LOL


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2008, 09:43 AM~11917475
> *When and what time?
> *


Is on pepis pizza on central just north of baseline is on the 26 starts at 11 if you showing bring your ride 6 am to 11 am


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11920033
> *Is on pepis pizza on central just north of baseline is on the 26 starts at 11 if you showing bring your ride 6 am to 11 am
> *


What if you're hopping?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 20 2008, 02:05 PM~11919415
> *Whats Up AZ!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:
:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11920396
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Sup Augie.. you got pink eye? lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 20 2008, 12:22 PM~11919003
> *2day ks...wen my nephew gets here...
> *


Augie.....lemme know when you can snap those shots for me!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2008, 02:18 PM~11920102
> *What if you're hopping?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:22 AM~11917865
> *Anybody know what is considered the "barrio" of Mesa??
> *



HAHAHAHA YOUR CRAZY JEN ILL TAKE YOU THERE


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 20 2008, 03:57 PM~11920524
> *Augie.....lemme know when you can snap those shots for me!!
> *


yeah this weekend was busy for everyone,,anytime tuesday or thusday...or snday..let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11920403
> *Sup Augie.. you got pink eye? lol
> *


lol..tu sabes...i jst cant get rid of the darn thing .ya know..lol.. :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 20 2008, 05:59 PM~11922716
> *HAHAHAHA YOUR CRAZY JEN ILL TAKE YOU THERE
> *


Can you take me 2 Ivan I never see it eather ........ LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SILKSCREENING & EMBROIDERY real real CHEAP! With a fast turn around time...if you need it that same day I can do it that same day......


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 20 2008, 05:59 PM~11922716
> *HAHAHAHA YOUR CRAZY JEN ILL TAKE YOU THERE
> *


I'm bein serious! Somebody emailed me from Craigslist and said they seen my son's bike in the "barrio of Mesa"....so I'm like ok, where the hell is that?? Let me know if you're serious....I'm ready to do a stake out! Meet me at the donut shop! LOL....



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 21 2008, 04:25 AM~11927020
> *Can you take me 2 Ivan I never see it eather ........ LOL
> *


We gonna make it a Field Trip...get your parent permission slip and pack a lunch! LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 12:09 AM~11926394
> *lol..tu sabes...i jst cant get rid of the darn thing .ya know..lol.. :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



hahahaha...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11927799
> *:biggrin:
> I'm bein serious! Somebody emailed me from Craigslist and said they seen my son's bike in the "barrio of Mesa"....so I'm like ok, where the hell is that??  Let me know if you're serious....I'm ready to do a stake out! Meet me at the donut shop! LOL....
> We gonna make it a Field Trip...get your parent permission slip and pack a lunch!  LOL.... :biggrin:
> *



Fuck that! I walk into a mofo house and take that shit back for you. I've done it before when my lil cousins car got stolen.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:420: :420: :wave: :wave: 

goood morning az!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 21 2008, 08:04 AM~11927847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Augie!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:17 AM~11927955
> *Oh...trust me I'm down for that shit!!! I'm ready to kick in doors! LOL.. I'll got your #, when I find out some more info, I will call you.
> What up Augie!
> *


wuts up jen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

shit let me know too..u know the lerma faMily has ur back!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:17 AM~11927955
> *Oh...trust me I'm down for that shit!!! I'm ready to kick in doors! LOL.. I'll got your #, when I find out some more info, I will call you.
> What up Augie!
> *



That's whats up


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2008, 09:49 AM~11928196
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


my bad KS..2day...wen my nephew gets here..he had bball practice yesterday


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 08:53 AM~11928232
> *my bad KS..2day...wen my nephew gets here..he had bball practice yesterday
> *


what up augie :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:58 AM~11927799
> *:biggrin:
> I'm bein serious! Somebody emailed me from Craigslist and said they seen my son's bike in the "barrio of Mesa"....so I'm like ok, where the hell is that??  Let me know if you're serious....I'm ready to do a stake out! Meet me at the donut shop! LOL....
> We gonna make it a Field Trip...get your parent permission slip and pack a lunch!  LOL.... :biggrin:
> *


Well If is like that is lots of barrios in Mesa I lived there for like 3 years I work in East Mesa so evertime I get out I be taking a road trip I use to get on the freeway to get back home SS PHX I will keep my eyes open on Mesa for you let me know if they told you around where they see it lts lots of barrios in Mesa. 
barrio (where gangs kick it)


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

damn....
all the way in mesa.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 21 2008, 09:57 AM~11928264
> *what up augie :biggrin:
> *


CHILLN....u @wrk?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 21 2008, 09:01 AM~11928296
> *Well If is like that is lots of barrios in Mesa I lived there for like 3 years I work in East Mesa so evertime I get out I be taking a road trip I use to get on the freeway to get back home SS PHX I will keep my eyes open on Mesa for you let me know if they told you around where they see it lts lots of barrios in Mesa.
> barrio (where gangs kick it)
> *


just look for a spot that has a checkinthecash, liquor store,99cent store and any taco shope ending with berto and youll know your there


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 09:04 AM~11928316
> *CHILLN....u @wrk?
> *


nawh im at home chillin today


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Oct 21 2008, 08:22 AM~11927997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinkin too. Little f*ckers! :angry:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:16 AM~11928422
> *I know you do!  Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> What up, Jeremy!! :biggrin:
> ...


are you at work jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 21 2008, 09:20 AM~11928476
> *are you at work jen
> *


Yes I am!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 09:16 AM~11928422
> *I know you do!  Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> What up, Jeremy!! :biggrin:
> ...


Is all good jen I know you feeling when they jack my ride a gun point like 4 years ago was a 05 altima I got the fools


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 AM~11928232
> *my bad KS..2day...wen my nephew gets here..he had bball practice yesterday
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 10:36 AM~11929293
> *:biggrin:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 21 2008, 01:46 PM~11930565
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 12:47 PM~11930574
> *:uh:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 21 2008, 02:15 PM~11930834
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 12:47 PM~11930574
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 01:16 PM~11930854
> *RESPECT YOUR AUTHORITY HOMLEZ! :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


read his club info fool phx chapter prospect fool.... :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11931080
> *read his club info fool phx chapter prospect fool.... :angry:
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

lol...


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11931080
> *read his club info fool phx chapter prospect fool.... :angry:
> *



HAHAHA THATS WHAT U GET MARINATE HAHAHA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 21 2008, 03:02 PM~11931256
> *HAHAHA THATS WHAT U GET MARINATE HAHAHA
> *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

hey hey hey... stop bickering like old ladies, lol.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2008, 03:17 PM~11931391
> *hey hey hey... stop bickering like old ladies, lol.
> *




:0


:werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2008, 03:39 PM~11931609
> *:0
> :werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2008, 03:39 PM~11931609
> *:0
> :werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 03:53 PM~11931774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *







 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Oct 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11928625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 02:08 PM~11931313
> *for what *****.......***** acted like i can't read......
> *


im chicano fool .. :loco:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:58 AM~11927799
> *:biggrin:
> I'm bein serious! Somebody emailed me from Craigslist and said they seen my son's bike in the "barrio of Mesa"....so I'm like ok, where the hell is that??  Let me know if you're serious....I'm ready to do a stake out! Meet me at the donut shop! LOL....
> We gonna make it a Field Trip...get your parent permission slip and pack a lunch!  LOL.... :biggrin:
> *


i would cosider the "barrio " southern north to broadway and from country club east to center and goes further east to gilbert road , the shop i work at LOWBOY MOTORSPORTS is in the area and i will keep a wide open eye out for the bike ....


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 AM~11928306
> *damn....
> all the way in mesa.
> *


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Come on AZ lets make this show happen for all the lowriders :biggrin: 

Silent Breeze

1ST ANUALL LOWRIDER CARSHOW

Move in time: 6AM-12PM Car show Time: 1PM-5:30PM 
Entrie Fee's: $25 for Cars and $15 for bikes
Space is Limited arrive early
Trophy presentation: 6:00pm

Sunday October 26, 2008

Car show will be held @
Pepi’s Pizza Phoenix
7227 S Central Ave, Phoenix, Az
Central and Baseline

Categories for 1930s- 2000

Trophy are 1st, 2nd and 3rd 

Sponsors: 
Pepi’s Pizza 
Food City
El Portal
Block Buster Video
Pancho’s
Slow and Low Music
Rito’s

Contact: Jacob 602-388-6616, Fernando 602-354-6504 and Joe 602-475-8771 
for any questions.
No RSVP and no spaces will be held


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 21 2008, 10:42 PM~11936325
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: mybad ...i v been gone all day......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 02:22 AM~11937342
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: mybad ...i v been gone all day......
> *




:twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nosad: :rant: 












:| :420: :| :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2008, 01:16 PM~11930854
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11931080
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well yesterday I take my first road trip in Mesa I went on 8 av from Gilbert road till country club I didn't find no one. I only find a 1990 Caddy 4 door for sale with 77000 milles for 1300 car is in good condition need a paint and top. I will keep doing my road trips ovethere everytime I get out of work I will wait a little longer to the kids in high school get out is always kids trying to show up.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 04:24 AM~11937613
> *Thanks Jeremy you are my new heroe :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Had dinner last night at the Hyatt downtown in the spinning resteraunt, damn that shit was tight as fuck!! Made me sea sick though! Reccomend you take your ole ladies at some point!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 21 2008, 08:14 PM~11935280
> *i would cosider the "barrio "  southern north to broadway and from country club east to center and goes further east to gilbert road , the shop i work at LOWBOY MOTORSPORTS is in the area and i will keep a wide open eye out for the bike ....
> *


Thanks!  



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 04:29 AM~11937616
> *Well yesterday I take my first road trip in Mesa I went on 8 av from Gilbert road till country club I didn't find no one. I only find a 1990 Caddy 4 door for sale with 77000 milles for 1300 car is in good condition need a paint and top. I will keep doing my road trips ovethere everytime I get out of work I will wait a little longer to the kids in high school get out is always kids trying to show up.
> *


Wait til the high school get out?? LOL... you lookin for my son's bike or a sancha?? LOL.... Just kiddin! Thanks I appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gmorning jen


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 22 2008, 07:40 AM~11938289
> *gmorning jen
> *


What up Dee!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 04:24 AM~11937613
> * :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:16 AM~11938161
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 22 2008, 07:35 AM~11938263
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 08:26 AM~11938663
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:...
> *


:wave: what's up bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Hector what's new bro when are we doing that


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 22 2008, 07:38 AM~11938281
> *Thanks!
> Wait til the high school get out??  LOL... you lookin for my son's bike or a sancha?? LOL....  Just kiddin!  Thanks I appreciate it. :biggrin:
> *


Lol I just got engage last Saturday lmao I can't look for a sancha hahahah but if a kid have it I'm sure is going to try to show up with his homies see if I got eny look 2day


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 22 2008, 07:43 AM~11938007
> *Had dinner last night at the Hyatt downtown in the spinning resteraunt, damn that shit was tight as fuck!! Made me sea sick though! Reccomend you take your ole ladies at some point!!
> *



I've been there a few times, good choice. Another place you might want to try is McCormick and Schmicks very good place to eat and talk the lady too.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning everybody!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 22 2008, 08:56 AM~11938956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Hector!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 22 2008, 10:26 AM~11939208
> *Well Congrats! That's cool. I was just messin with ya. LOL..thanks for keepin an eye out!
> What up Hector!
> *



What really going on? :biggrin: fuck it's hump day and I'm ready for the weekend again. I start my new job on Monday and I'm as happy as a pig in shit! I needed a new path cause this shit was getting boring!

And gato I wouldn't marry anyone that couldn't spell *engaged*. Just playing dog I'm happy for you! congrats once again! you stupid son of a... just playin. :biggrin: 

Fuck too much coffee this morning.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 22 2008, 09:37 AM~11939312
> *What really going on?  :biggrin: fuck it's hump day and I'm ready for the weekend again. I start my new job on Monday and I'm as happy as a pig in shit! I needed a new path cause this shit was getting boring!
> 
> And gato I wouldn't marry anyone that couldn't spell engaged. Just playing dog I'm happy for you! congrats once again! you stupid son of a... just playin.  :biggrin:
> ...


Hahaha you always so sweet lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 22 2008, 08:35 AM~11938263
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11939500
> *
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 22 2008, 07:43 AM~11938007
> *Had dinner last night at the Hyatt downtown in the spinning resteraunt, damn that shit was tight as fuck!! Made me sea sick though! Reccomend you take your ole ladies at some point!!
> *


me and mines go there everynow and then.. :biggrin: :biggrin: wen the money is right..ya dig..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 10:54 AM~11939521
> *:biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


BIG DOG! :biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11938827
> *:wave: what's up bro
> *


chilln......jst checkN IN..tu sabes


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 09:56 AM~11939549
> *me and mines go there everynow and then.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: wen the money is right..ya dig..
> *


yea, you gotta drop at LEAST a bill on dinner but the atmosphere is great. I guess the view would've been better if I didn't see that shit every night when I look out my windows at home lol :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 22 2008, 10:25 AM~11939776
> *yea, you gotta drop at LEAST a bill on dinner but the atmosphere is great. I guess the view would've been better if I didn't see that shit every night when I look out my windows at home lol :biggrin:*


thats gotta be nice...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 11:02 AM~11939607
> *BIG DOG! :biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN
> *


shit going through parts..i need u to come by 2day if u can...so we can do that thing with these parts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:01 PM~11940105
> *shit going through parts..i need u to come by 2day if u can...so we can do that thing with these parts :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U FIND THE SPRINGS? THEM SHOCKS ARE STILL MINES! :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:dam ninja...the springs r still MIA...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:05 PM~11940146
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:dam ninja...the springs r still MIA...
> *


 :angry: THEIR IN THERE SOMEWHERE


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 12:08 PM~11940173
> *:angry: THEIR IN THERE SOMEWHERE
> *


FAITH NINJA THATS WUT im talkin about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 22 2008, 09:59 AM~11938988
> *Good morning everybody!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WOW! I haven't seen AZ Side this crowded in a couple of years.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 22 2008, 12:47 PM~11940508
> *WOW! I haven't seen AZ Side this crowded in a couple of years.
> *



See you say that and everyone leaves.. :twak:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11940241
> *FAITH NINJA THATS WUT im talkin about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'LL BE BY TODAY AROUND 5ISH :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 22 2008, 11:47 AM~11940508
> *WOW! I haven't seen AZ Side this crowded in a couple of years.
> *


X2


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

so what ever happened to the topic starter?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11940982
> *so what ever happened to the topic starter?
> *



Changed his handle to something else.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 22 2008, 12:56 PM~11941172
> *Changed his handle to something else.
> *



Heard he's got a trey in Vicious' shop :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:28 PM~11940900
> *I'LL BE BY TODAY AROUND 5ISH :biggrin:
> *


change of plans....kids+fair= :angry: broke


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 22 2008, 02:14 PM~11941355
> *Heard he's got a trey in Vicious' shop :0
> *



no shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11941425
> *change of plans....kids+fair= :angry: broke
> *


yessir....u going 2nite?


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 03:49 PM~11942968
> *yessir....u going 2nite?
> *




WHATS CCRACKING HOMIE WHATS UP WANNA TRADE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:23 PM~11941425
> *change of plans....kids+fair= :angry: broke
> *



YOU AINT BROKE ***** YOU GOTS MONEY BITCH DONT TRY TO FAKE THE FUNK LEND ME COUPLE THOUSAND


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11942968
> *yessir....u going 2nite?
> *


  in about 20 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 22 2008, 04:02 PM~11943121
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oh Shit, Cadi4Life has been resurrected.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ivan when are we doing that bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11943056
> *YOU AINT BROKE ***** YOU GOTS MONEY BITCH DONT TRY TO FAKE THE FUNK LEND ME COUPLE THOUSAND
> *


I only need 1000 let me now where I can pick up my feria lol


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 04:23 PM~11943366
> *Ivan when are we doing that bro
> *




YA TE DIJE CUANDO KIERAS JUST CALL HOMIE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 22 2008, 04:58 PM~11943794
> *YA TE DIJE CUANDO KIERAS JUST CALL HOMIE
> *


What about Sunday the 2nd


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 22 2008, 11:47 AM~11940508
> *WOW! I haven't seen AZ Side this crowded in a couple of years.
> *


yea since Bubz and glendalegirl were around ........lol :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Oct 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11943052
> *
> *


What's up bro


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11944258
> *yea since Bubz and glendalegirl were around ........lol :biggrin:
> *


whatever happened to Bubbz?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11946454
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Homie uffin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Oct 22 2008, 09:31 PM~11946661
> *What up Homie uffin:
> *


TU SABES... uffin: uffin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 22 2008, 08:03 PM~11946241
> *whatever happened to Bubbz?
> *


She's good, a mommy now! Just doesn't get on here anymore....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 08:56 AM~11938956
> *Lol I just got engage last Saturday lmao I can't look for a sancha hahahah
> *


*PENDEJO!!!!!!!*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2008, 01:11 AM~11948919
> *PENDEJO!!!!!!!
> *


Qvo joto con chorro


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

up early..gotta get the worm....GOOD MORNIN AZ!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 AM~11949333
> *up early..gotta get the worm....GOOD MORNIN AZ!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning bro :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 06:44 AM~11949333
> *up early..gotta get the worm....GOOD MORNIN AZ!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



TRY 4:30  :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 08:16 AM~11949821
> *TRY 4:30   :biggrin:
> *


oh did i say just gettn up..i ment jst gettn n...that worm had NO CHANCE.. uffin: uffin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 AM~11949333
> *up early..gotta get the worm....GOOD MORNIN AZ!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


feel you on that :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 23 2008, 09:14 AM~11950250
> *feel you on that :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11944258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q-vo Jeremy?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 08:16 AM~11950257
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats cracking with a party homie :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 08:18 AM~11950269
> *No shit huh.
> oh yeah that's koo, tell her I said whats crackin!
> Sup Augie?
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> whats cracking with a party homie :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> wen should we do this??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

shhiiiit we can get this popin by this saturday :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

PARTY?? talke to me, tell me something?? :biggrin: 
I was thinking about throwing a lil something sometime soon myself


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 23 2008, 09:50 AM~11950509
> *PARTY?? talke to me, tell me something?? :biggrin:
> I was thinking about throwing a lil something sometime soon myself
> *



Foreal what's the word on a party... :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

hit up augie on this...........lets do this.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 09:10 AM~11950209
> *oh did i say just gettn up..i  ment jst gettn n...that worm had NO CHANCE.. uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: BY 4:45 I WAS DIGGING! :biggrin:  

PARTY WHEN?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

*New larger location! More groups! Hope to see you guys there!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

*WTF!! The one day I'm actually working and you guys are planning a party without me??? Can I get an invite??  *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 23 2008, 12:36 PM~11952157
> *WTF!!  The one day I'm actually working and you guys are planning a party without me???  Can I get an invite??
> *


hahahaha...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 12:38 PM~11952174
> *hahahaha...
> *


iaght iaght....LET MR TALK TO WIFEY and figure this out..MORE THEN LIKLEY PARTY SATURDAY..ILL POST L8TER...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 11:49 AM~11951679
> *:biggrin: BY 4:45 I WAS DIGGING! :biggrin:
> 
> PARTY WHEN?
> *


YEAH SO WAS I..ditch diggin and brick laying homie..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 11:42 AM~11952195
> *iaght iaght....LET MR TALK TO WIFEY and figure this out..MORE THEN LIKLEY PARTY SATURDAY..ILL POST L8TER...
> *


Tell Vang I said :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 12:42 PM~11952195
> *iaght iaght....LET MR TALK TO WIFEY and figure this out..MORE THEN LIKLEY PARTY SATURDAY..ILL POST L8TER...
> *



that's what up!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2008, 12:54 PM~11952304
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



que onda carnal?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 01:00 PM~11952365
> *que onda carnal?
> *



Aqui nomas... debating if I should fuck with more pics before I go to work or not... :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 08:18 AM~11950269
> *No shit huh.
> oh yeah that's koo, tell her I said whats crackin!
> Sup Augie?
> ...


What's up Hector what's the word eny news homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 07:16 AM~11949821
> *TRY 4:30   :biggrin:
> *


What about 2:30 :biggrin:
:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 23 2008, 01:03 PM~11952394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


negative bro!

Time for food I'm fuckin hungry!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Oct 23 2008, 12:44 PM~11952212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIMI'S! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 01:15 PM~11952540
> *I think you should!  :biggrin:
> 
> *



G-Town Topic... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Fuckit here's some... :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Fuckin gangster shit!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 02:07 PM~11953161
> *Fuckin gangster shit!
> *



Make sure your tio gets *THIS ONE*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 12:31 PM~11952701
> *:0  :biggrin:
> MIMI'S! :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2008, 12:47 PM~11952913
> *Fuckit here's some... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fotos Ruben. 
Jeremy you new ride is sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2008, 02:24 PM~11953381
> *Make sure your tio gets THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on it!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 23 2008, 02:26 PM~11953401
> *Must be nice LOL :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 23 2008, 02:30 PM~11953461
> *Nice fotos Ruben.
> Jeremy you new ride is sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Gato... But the props should go to the homie Augie...  

He took them... I just edited them a lil bit... Cropped and all that... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2008, 01:51 PM~11953682
> *Thanks Gato... But the props should go to the homie Augie...
> 
> He took them... I just edited them a lil bit... Cropped and all that...  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Augie you got some skills bro good picture I like the one with your and Jeremy ride juntos tigh


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 23 2008, 11:42 AM~11952195
> *iaght iaght....LET MR TALK TO WIFEY and figure this out..MORE THEN LIKLEY PARTY SATURDAY..ILL POST L8TER...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 23 2008, 01:30 PM~11953461
> *Nice fotos Ruben.
> Jeremy you new ride is sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2008, 02:51 PM~11953682
> *Thanks Gato... But the props should go to the homie Augie...
> 
> He took them... I just edited them a lil bit... Cropped and all that...  :biggrin:
> *


team wrk homie...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

You guys are a good couple lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check this out! I would have done the same shit!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 DAM I WOULD OF SHOT THAT MOTHER F#CKER..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Oct 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11956959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: No seas celoso kitty kat... :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

SAME SAND - DIFFERENT DAY :biggrin: 

WHATS GOOD AZ.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2008, 10:55 PM~11959198
> *
> :uh: No seas celoso kitty kat...  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 24 2008, 04:35 AM~11959964
> *SAME SAND - DIFFERENT DAY :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS GOOD AZ.....
> *



What up homie!!??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Any of you guys watch "My Name is Earl" last night on TV??? My brother's 61 was on there.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 08:52 AM~11960897
> *Any of you guys watch "My Name is Earl" last night on TV???  My brother's 61 was on there.
> *



no shit... what was it about?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Earl was gonna try to steal a lowrider....so he gets in, trys to hotwire it, and the car starts hopping. It was funny. Todd said he had to hide in the bushes and hit the switch. It was cool.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MARINATE....email me....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 09:29 AM~11961200
> *Earl was gonna try to steal a lowrider....so he gets in, trys to hotwire it, and the car starts hopping.  It was funny. Todd said he had to hide in the bushes and hit the switch. It was cool.
> *



Try to find a clip or what season and episode is it?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11957071
> *Check this out! I would have done the same shit!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:guns: :guns: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2008, 02:41 PM~11953580
> *  :biggrin:
> *


ur daddy is here homie..GRACIAS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

PARTY,PARTY,......TRU'S HOUSE THOUGH,,,I GOT THE DRINKS


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 08:29 AM~11961200
> *Earl was gonna try to steal a lowrider....so he gets in, trys to hotwire it, and the car starts hopping.  It was funny. Todd said he had to hide in the bushes and hit the switch. It was cool.
> *


Todd is the man!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Party??? When?? Where???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 09:47 AM~11961982
> *Party???  When?? Where???
> *


My crib Sat night, bring the beer pong table! Me an Jeremy want a rematch!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What's the word on this? Is it still going down? 



> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 21 2008, 09:18 PM~11936015
> *Come on AZ lets make this show happen for all the lowriders :biggrin:
> 
> Silent Breeze
> ...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 10:50 AM~11962012
> *My crib Sat night, bring the beer pong table! Me an Jeremy want a rematch!!!
> *


So who's invited?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 23 2008, 10:32 PM~11957071
> *Check this out! I would have done the same shit!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


When/where? LMAO That's what they get. :yes:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

party party :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 24 2008, 10:00 AM~11962103
> *When/where?  LMAO  That's what they get.  :yes:
> *


Dont know where/ when. Just something i found on you tube!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11962012
> *My crib Sat night, bring the beer pong table! Me an Jeremy want a rematch!!!
> *


You been practicing?? I gotta see if my partner Elmer is down to play, I mean drink. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 11:19 AM~11962326
> *You been practicing??  I gotta see if my partner Elmer is down to play, I mean drink.  LOL. :biggrin:
> *



lol... Elmer is always down. We're gonna need to get him a bottle of hypnotiq just for himself. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 24 2008, 10:24 AM~11961732
> *ur daddy is here homie..GRACIAS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  ***COUGH*** CHROME SHOCKS :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11962062
> *So who's invited?
> *


Everyone (w/ beer, weed, coke, food, and hookers)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 10:04 AM~11961528
> *Try to find a clip or what season and episode is it?
> *



NBC.COM

:cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 24 2008, 09:53 AM~11962037
> *What's the word on this?  Is it still going down?
> *


:yes:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 12:36 PM~11963565
> *Everyone (w/ beer, weed, coke, food, and hookers)
> *


Can you make sure you invite lots and lots of eligible bachelors?? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 11:33 AM~11962495
> *lol... Elmer is always down. We're gonna need to get him a bottle of hypnotiq just for himself.  :biggrin:
> *


That fucker is always down to drink... hence the trophy.. :yes:










:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 24 2008, 01:41 PM~11963616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm comin for that! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2008, 12:41 PM~11963616
> *NBC.COM
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


which one was it? There were like 5 clips


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 02:10 PM~11963881
> *which one was it? There were like 5 clips
> *



It should have started playing instantly? 


It's called quit snitching or something like that... from 10/23... around the 15:00 minute mark..


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 02:10 PM~11963881
> *which one was it? There were like 5 clips
> *



lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 02:09 PM~11963865
> *
> I'm comin for that!  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2008, 01:18 PM~11963947
> *It should have started playing instantly?
> It's called quit snitching or something like that... from 10/23... around the 15:00 minute mark..
> *


naw it only gave the option to pick em, lemme try it again, thanks


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2008, 02:19 PM~11963956
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



lol...

That clip was hilarious! big ups for Todd getting on the screen.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 08:29 AM~11961200
> *Earl was gonna try to steal a lowrider....so he gets in, trys to hotwire it, and the car starts hopping.  It was funny. Todd said he had to hide in the bushes and hit the switch. It was cool.
> *


http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf

:biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 24 2008, 02:29 PM~11964045
> *http://www.nbc.com/My_Name_Is_Earl/video/e...d=783323/plt=lf
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Sup bro, what's good?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 01:33 PM~11964085
> *Sup bro, what's good?
> *


SHIT CHILLIN HOMIE,HOW BOUT U...


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 24 2008, 02:36 PM~11964122
> *SHIT CHILLIN HOMIE,HOW BOUT U...
> *



Same bro chillin at work.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Hector where are we meeting today bro


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 24 2008, 03:00 PM~11964322
> *What's up Hector where are we meeting today bro
> *



aver aver no estoy seguro carnal.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS+Oct 24 2008, 01:09 PM~11963865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I got your clippers....come to my work and get them. On your way over, can ya stop at QT and grab me a drink!!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 03:07 PM~11964384
> *Hey I got your clippers....come to my work and get them. On your way over, can ya stop at QT and grab me a drink!!!
> *


Get me one too... fill it with budlight, lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm bout ready to skip the fuck outta here early!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

If is free get me one 2 but with corona or tecate lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm so motherfuckin tired of listening to these Geeks in my department talk about lcd tv's, ipods, and Direct TV I wanna snap somones neck....LOL :banghead: hno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 24 2008, 03:17 PM~11964470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get some video footage of that shit, lol


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Got an 83 Buick Regal with an 85 front clip. 2 pump, 8 battery setup. Partial frame reinforcements. It has an outy dent on the hood...cylinder casing came up and hit it (there's a pic of it)..... Pics will tell you the rest.

What the pics dont show: Car needs motor mounts, One of the tranny cooler lines has a small leak at the tranny, driveline needs to be balanced...(there is a vibration at certain speeds when locked up). 

This car gets driven daily. Looking for a clean 94-96 Big Body. All other trades will be considered. Let me know if interested.

































































































[/quote]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi James!!!




Somebody call me later or tomorrow to let me know what's up with this little party you got goin on!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 04:55 PM~11965319
> *Hi James!!!
> Somebody call me later or tomorrow to let me know what's up with this little party you got goin on!! :biggrin:
> *



K :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 24 2008, 03:55 PM~11965319
> *Hi James!!!
> Somebody call me later or tomorrow to let me know what's up with this little party you got goin on!! :biggrin:
> *


Hello!!! What party am i having?


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Oct 24 2008, 04:57 PM~11965333
> *Hello!!!  What party am i having?
> *



Sup James? :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm out snitches! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 04:17 PM~11965474
> *Sup James?  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up man....long time no see


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 24 2008, 05:21 PM~11965501
> *I'm out snitches!  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: 



:guns: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11962012
> *My crib Sat night, bring the beer pong table! Me an Jeremy want a rematch!!!
> *


oh snap, can i come on through?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 24 2008, 06:16 PM~11966398
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:
> :guns:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

somebody buy this and sell me some sheetmetal
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=423477&st=0


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

got 4 sets of these...any body interested? $8 for a set of 4 caps.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Of course Dee, everyone in AZ Side is invited. Text or call me if u need directions, I'm downtown 3rd ave and indian school area. 602 741 2465


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

put me on the list....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What about me :tears:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

he said all az....just nobody can get too faded and fall off that balcony


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 25 2008, 03:39 PM~11971923
> *Of course Dee, everyone in AZ Side is invited. Text or call me if u need directions, I'm downtown 3rd ave and indian school area. 602 741 2465
> *


me too ???????


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Ben, get back to me on that bad battery you sold me. Thanks bro!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 26 2008, 12:59 AM~11974655
> *Hey Ben, get back to me on that bad battery you sold me. Thanks bro!
> *


:burn:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 26 2008, 07:39 AM~11975122
> *:burn:
> *


qvvoo homie :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 26 2008, 12:23 PM~11976440
> *qvvoo    homie  :wave:
> *


What's up bro what's new :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 08:19 AM~11982630
> *
> *


my bad homie..i was doin somthing that took a lil longer then i expected.....

OK CALL ME A FLAKE... :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: I called u as soon as i got home though, around 10pm...

I HEARD IT WAS OFF THE CHAIN THOUGH..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 27 2008, 09:16 AM~11983306
> *my bad homie..i was doin somthing that took a lil longer then i expected.....
> 
> OK CALL ME A FLAKE... :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead: I called u as soon as i got home though, around 10pm...
> ...


no biggie homie, we had good time kicking back and having a good time. We'll do it again soon


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 09:57 AM~11983611
> *no biggie homie, we had good time kicking back and having a good time. We'll do it again soon
> *


What's up bro did you went to ponchos yesterday


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 10:57 AM~11983611
> *no biggie homie, we had good time kicking back and having a good time. We'll do it again soon
> *


thats wus up TRU..wen we gona shoot those pics for yous son??


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 26 2008, 12:59 AM~11974655
> *Hey Ben, get back to me on that bad battery you sold me. Thanks bro!
> *


 :dunno: Ben?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 27 2008, 10:22 AM~11983855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whenever you ready homie, would like to do it soon though, so I can get the images to the printer


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 10:56 AM~11984176
> *yea I went, but they didn't have any ground beef tacos, just shredded beef
> whenever you ready homie, would like to do it soon though, so I can get the images to the printer
> *



I felt like shit, didn't feel too good, ate something real nasty :angry:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats a beautiful Elco! Hope to see it at our show. Another group committed.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 26 2008, 12:59 AM~11974655
> *Hey Ben, get back to me on that bad battery you sold me. Thanks bro!
> *


hey bro post up a pic of your 63


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 09:57 AM~11983611
> *no biggie homie, we had good time kicking back and having a good time. We'll do it again soon
> *


i had alot of fun at your pad homie...just no more heny for me,lol  :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

dang I don't even have time to get on here with my new job... I'll get back on later. Everybody stay up. 

ELMER! I know you see this doggie... just wanna know how that lollipop martini is? pareses vieja! puro pedo bro... I'll holla at you later.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 28 2008, 11:20 AM~11994710
> *i had alot of fun at your pad homie...just no more heny for me,lol   :happysad:
> *



mofo had a drink in each hand and was taking turns with each cup, borracho! lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 28 2008, 10:20 AM~11994710
> *i had alot of fun at your pad homie...just no more heny for me,lol   :happysad:
> *


Yea man had a good time! Post up some pics in the Glendale Majestics! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Oct 28 2008, 11:20 AM~11994710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP... ARIZONA... 602
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 PM~12000700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pics homie.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 24 2008, 08:46 AM~11960826
> *What up homie!!??
> *


JUST TRING TO GET BUY :cheesy: SORRY IT TAKES SO LONG 4 ME TO REPLY BUT YOU HAVE TO STAY ON THE MOVE OUT HERE - IM IN BAGHDAD NOW AND THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON.. BUT IM GOOD - MY BATTLE BUDDYS ARE GOOD AND WE ARE GETTING IT DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

EXCELLENT PICS PEOPLE!!!! THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

1963 Impala 2 door FOR SALE $9,500 o.b.o sorry no trades car is in Phoenix. 
350 V-8 automatic red with black interior car comes with skirts 

1953 Chevy 210 2 door FOR SALE $9,500 o.b.o no trades also in Phoenix. converted into a 350 V-8 with automatic transmission new paint also comes with skirts and visor.
Call 602-421-0577 or 602-625-8084 thanks


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 29 2008, 01:10 PM~12006467
> *:0  nice :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :biggrin: :yes:


Hey Jeremy.. loan me $9500... :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Oct 29 2008, 11:53 AM~12006331
> *1963 Impala 2 door FOR SALE $9,500 o.b.o sorry no trades car is in Phoenix.
> 350 V-8 automatic red with black interior car comes with skirts
> 
> *


u take $7700 I'll come get it??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 29 2008, 12:14 PM~12006502
> *x2 :biggrin: :yes:
> Hey Jeremy.. loan me $9500... :cheesy:
> *


:ugh: o k


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Oct 29 2008, 10:53 AM~12006331
> *1963 Impala 2 door FOR SALE $9,500 o.b.o sorry no trades car is in Phoenix.
> 350 V-8 automatic red with black interior car comes with skirts
> 
> ...


NICE CARs Homie.....Good luck on your sale!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Oct 29 2008, 02:28 AM~12003043
> *JUST TRING TO GET BUY :cheesy: SORRY IT TAKES SO LONG 4 ME TO REPLY BUT YOU HAVE TO STAY ON THE MOVE OUT HERE - IM IN BAGHDAD NOW AND THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON.. BUT IM GOOD - MY BATTLE BUDDYS ARE GOOD AND WE ARE GETTING IT DONE! :biggrin:
> *


It's all good! Hey, remeber Michael Barron? The mechanic over at the Ice Cream plant? Red chevy truck? He works where I'm at!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 29 2008, 01:48 PM~12006840
> *:worship:  o      k
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Oct 29 2008, 11:53 AM~12006331
> *1963 Impala 2 door FOR SALE $9,500 o.b.o sorry no trades car is in Phoenix.
> 350 V-8 automatic red with black interior car comes with skirts
> 
> ...


Good luck George I wish I have the money


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 29 2008, 12:10 PM~12006467
> *:0  nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 29 2008, 06:41 PM~12009878
> *Good luck George I wish I have the money
> *


thanks Gato :biggrin:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 29 2008, 12:57 PM~12006920
> *
> NICE CARs Homie.....Good luck on your sale!
> *


thanks homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Oct 28 2008, 10:17 AM~11994682
> *hey bro post up a pic of your 63
> *


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 29 2008, 11:27 PM~12012674
> *
> *


damn jeremy almost like yours :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 26 2008, 12:59 AM~11974655
> *Hey Ben, get back to me on that bad battery you sold me. Thanks bro!
> *


i'm looking into it bro and i'll get back to you!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Guys!  

Try this:

http://www.bravozulu.com/content/includes/cat.swf


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whatupdoe!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 30 2008, 07:54 AM~12014010
> *Hi Guys!
> 
> Try this:
> ...


Funny!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Oct 28 2008, 08:31 PM~12000718
> *WHATS UP...  ARIZONA... 602
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> ...


what it do brother.........3


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2008, 01:38 AM~12013108
> *damn jeremy almost like yours :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH ALMOST


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2008, 01:41 AM~12013112
> *i'm looking into it bro and i'll get back to you!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Ben!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Some more pics. 






Post some of yours Jeremy. You must have good taste! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah. I saw that picture the other day and did a double take. Did Maissano do your pinstriping as well?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats a nice car Jeremy! Of course I am a LITTLE biased.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

NOPE A LITTLE HOMIE NAMED RUBS FROM PRESCOTT DID THE PAINT,BODY & STRIPING.HES ONLY 23 YEARS OLD :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn, se avento! I'm amazed at how clsoe the two are. Rims are a little different. Even the pinstriping has a similar style.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 30 2008, 12:14 PM~12016290
> *Thats a nice car Jeremy! Of course I am a LITTLE biased.
> *


thanks


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys going to make it to our show in November?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

nov, what day?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

oops. Here you go.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

might have to go check it out homie. :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup everybody?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:02 PM~12016721
> *Sup everybody?
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello???? Where is everybody?? :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what's going on this weekend??


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 31 2008, 10:29 AM~12025343
> *what's going on this weekend??
> *


Let's BBQ at the park or something.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 31 2008, 10:43 AM~12025444
> *Let's BBQ at the park or something.
> *


 any news on that jen?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Oct 31 2008, 09:18 AM~12024251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 29 2008, 03:42 PM~12007799
> *It's all good! Hey, remeber Michael Barron? The mechanic over at the Ice Cream plant? Red chevy truck? He works where I'm at!
> *


YEAH - THATS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 31 2008, 10:48 AM~12025482
> *any news on that jen?
> *


Not yet. But I'm trying to be patient....it's not working. :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 31 2008, 11:46 AM~12025971
> *Not yet. But I'm trying to be patient....it's not working. :biggrin:
> *


cool, just let me know.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT what's up with the bbq qvo to all my Arizona


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 31 2008, 07:00 PM~12029372
> *TTT what's up with the bbq qvo to all my Arizona
> *


Wussup with that park off central and indian school. I think its indian steele park or something like that. I'm down to throw some meat on the grill tomorrow!! Let's do this!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

*WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN... 
ONLY THIS TIME ITS IN THE STREETS!!!
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]** 
FOR YOUR PRE REGISTRATION FORM TODAY!!!*​


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Nationwide Glamour Shoots is looking to make a calendar and would like lowriders for their shoot. They have asked me to put the word out to Tucson and surrounding areas so we can get some nice cars to come out and be featured. If anyone is interested, please contact me for details. The shoot will involve your car and their models. :cheesy: 

Give me a call if interested. *They will be shooting the pictures on November 16.* 
Sal (520) 419-8683


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Glendale rollerz only will be have a kick back at the park today. 35th ave and baseline at 2pm.... keg beer and grills ......3


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 2 2008, 07:41 AM~12037994
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK HOMIES MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEW IMAGE CRUISE GOING DOWN DEC 13 AT THE MACAYOS PARKING LOT 75TH AVE AND THOMAS MORE INFO WILL BE ADDED LATER THANKS AND IF ANY QUESTIONS PM ME SMILEY602 :biggrin: LETS GET THIS CRUISE POPPIN LIKE THE FIRST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Nov 2 2008, 08:41 AM~12037994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 3 2008, 10:17 AM~12045852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 09:30 AM~12045550
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 2 2008, 09:26 PM~12043140
> *OK HOMIES MARK YOUR CALENDERS  FOR THE NEW IMAGE CRUISE GOING DOWN DEC 13 AT THE MACAYOS PARKING LOT 75TH AVE AND THOMAS  MORE INFO WILL BE ADDED LATER THANKS AND IF ANY QUESTIONS PM ME SMILEY602 :biggrin: LETS GET THIS CRUISE POPPIN LIKE THE FIRST ONE  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 10:19 AM~12045871
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 3 2008, 12:30 PM~12047517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mr. I don't give a fuck BUCK... :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2008, 07:47 PM~12051857
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 08:16 PM~12051567
> *:biggrin:
> *


50 percent sent..still going...it should b done in about a hour or so..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 3 2008, 09:16 PM~12053047
> *50 percent sent..still going...it should b done in about a hour or so..
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Voted at like 6am, the line was down the block when I got there


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 3 2008, 09:16 PM~12053047
> *50 percent sent..still going...it should b done in about a hour or so..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 3 2008, 09:16 PM~12053047
> *50 percent sent..still going...it should b done in about a hour or so..
> *




:dunno:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

HIT ME UP 4 INFO IF INTERESTED


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone interested 1964 project car...

'63 4 door Biscayne Need it gone outta my dads backyard. $800










Got more pics if needed.


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Nov 4 2008, 09:59 PM~12065040
> *Anyone interested 1964 project car...
> 
> '64  4 door Biscayne  Need it gone outta my dads backyard. $800
> ...


It's a '63 guey.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL oh ya , que buey.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Morning!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Nov 5 2008, 09:54 AM~12069349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 5 2008, 11:24 AM~12070128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wave: :cheesy:
> *


ruben :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: 
im backkkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 5 2008, 01:12 PM~12071152
> *ruben :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> im backkkkkk :biggrin:
> *




:ugh:  :around:






:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 3 2008, 09:16 PM~12053047
> *100 percent sent..still going...it should b done in about a hour or so..
> *


  


Got em homie... 

:420:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*Cruise For A Cause
Community Food Drive
Sunday Nov. 9th
Put on By:

Chicanos Por La Causa
St. Marys Food Bank
Majestics Phoenix
The National Guard*​
*Cruise Starts At 11am from South Mountain Park to Barrios Unidos Park where there will be a picnic and concert. If you want to participate in the cruise, they are asking each car to donate a turkey or ham. If you don't want to cruise and just go to the picnic, admission is 5 cans of food at Barrios Unidos Park. There will be free food and entertainment at the picnic. MC Magic will be performing as well. Any questions, feel free to call (602) 257-0700*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

*TATTOO EMPIRE STUDIOS ON 
51ST AVE AND BETHANY HOME RD IN GLENDALE,
WILL BE HAVING A SHOW & SHINE TO CELEBRATE IT'S ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON SATURDAY NOV 8TH STARTING AT 1 PM. COME THROUGH AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDES AND KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES. DJ POPO WILL BE PLAYING THE TUNES. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.*


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

*TATTOO EMPIRE STUDIOS ON 51ST AVE AND BETHANY HOME RD IN GLENDALE, WILL BE HAVING A SHOW & SHINE TO CELEBRATE IT'S ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON SATURDAY NOV 8TH STARTING AT 1 PM. COME THROUGH AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDES AND KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES. COME CHECK OUT LOCAL LOWRIDERS & CAR CLUBS. OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE ON HAND SELLING RAFFLE TICKETS FOR THEIR 1964 IMPALA GIVEAWAY WITH THE GIRLS OF PINK PUSSY PROMOTIONS.
ALSO LOCAL AIR-BRUSH ARTISTS WILL BE DOING UP T-SHIRTS FOR SALE. FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER GEORGE GEE FROM TATTOO MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND FLICKING THE EVENT ALONG WITH MAYRA FROM CLASSICK PHOTOGRAPHY AND LOCAL STUDENT PHOTOGRAPHERS WILL BE THEIR TESTING OUT THEIR SKILLS. MAX FROM NEW EVOLUTION PITS WILL BE SHOWING UP WITH HIS LINE OF PITS FOR ALL THE DOG FANS AND MY BOY DJ POPO WILL BE SERVING UP THE JAMZ, RARE FUNK AND FIRME OLDIES. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Nov 6 2008, 09:18 AM~12079395
> *
> 
> 
> ...








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 5 2008, 10:01 PM~12076683
> *Cruise For A Cause
> Community Food Drive
> Sunday Nov. 9th
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 5 2008, 11:01 PM~12076683
> *Cruise For A Cause
> Community Food Drive
> Sunday Nov. 9th
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Nov 6 2008, 10:18 AM~12079395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 6 2008, 02:14 PM~12081713
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


SIMON HOMIE, YOU GONNA MAKE IT?


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 6 2008, 01:02 PM~12081111
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA KNIGHTSTALKER? YOU GONNA MAKE IT? OR YOU STILL ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE DESERT? GET AT ME FOR THAT TAT HOMIE. YA SABES.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Nov 6 2008, 10:18 AM~12079395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Nov 6 2008, 03:25 PM~12082362
> *QUE ONDA KNIGHTSTALKER? YOU GONNA MAKE IT? OR  YOU STILL ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE DESERT? GET AT ME FOR THAT TAT HOMIE. YA SABES.
> *



:nosad: Nah still on this side carnal.. Did you get my message? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 6 2008, 08:33 PM~12085422
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Saw this on another topic... Reminded me of you... :420:












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 7 2008, 12:10 AM~12087579
> *:nosad: Nah still on this side carnal.. Did you get my message? :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip. Para la proxima..... I'll see how this turns out, I was talking to the homies about it & maybe we can have more of the show & shines, so eventually you'll make it to one. And yes I did get your message loco. I got you, ya sabes....


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Nov 6 2008, 08:33 PM~12085422
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Que onda loco, I'll see you Saturday.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Nov 7 2008, 11:23 AM~12090395
> *Don't trip. Para la proxima..... I'll see how this turns out, I was talking to the homies about it & maybe we can have more of the show & shines, so eventually you'll make it to one. And yes I did get your message loco. I got you, ya sabes....
> *




  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23_@Nov 7 2008, 12:25 PM~12090409
> *Que onda loco, I'll see you Saturday.....
> *


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Impala00 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone out there participating in tomorrow nights Central cruz? I have about 6 solo riders ready to roll!


----------



## Impala00 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Who's rollin out today?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 8 2008, 11:24 AM~12098509
> *Who's rollin out today?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Monday night football Goooo Cardinals!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 10 2008, 06:10 PM~12116714
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A FEW PICS FROM THIS WEEKENDS EVENTS...SORRY IF I DIDN'T GET YOUR CAR, SOME PICS DIDN'T COME OUT GOOD  

TATTOO EMPIRE....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TURKEY DRIVE....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Marinate! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12116821
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bro I like your signature keep it on the streets


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice pictures marinate


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 10 2008, 07:18 PM~12117438
> *What's up bro I like your signature keep it on the streets
> *



I like yours... :biggrin: 

_Thiz world is to little be happy and stop hating you know who you are ........_


:werd:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*AZ TTT! :biggrin: *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT qvo AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

NEED MORE PICS OF SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 PM~12129428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 11 2008, 07:12 PM~12129358
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 PM~12130209
> *:biggrin:
> *



Fuckin feener... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm fuckin sick! Got a flu/cold fuck work i'm out...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 12 2008, 10:58 AM~12135038
> *I'm fuckin sick! Got a flu/cold fuck work i'm out...
> *




That sucks... but I agree with your statement of work... 


and fuck it.. :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

DAMMMMM.. THOSE ARE SOME NICE PICS :thumbsup: 

KEEP'EM COMING... :biggrin: FOR THE HOMIES DOWN RANGE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

*WHATS UP AZ TTT* :wave:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 12 2008, 12:46 PM~12136163
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 12 2008, 12:57 PM~12136296
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

does anybody have any more pics of the cruise and show for majestics last sunday???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleepyg602_@Nov 12 2008, 03:22 PM~12137480
> *does anybody have any more pics of the cruise and show for majestics last sunday???
> *


X2


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup homies


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 12 2008, 10:35 PM~12141933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I took this pic at a show sometime back. Can someone be sure to share it with the homie that owns this malibu! Thanks! 

BigMando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 12 2008, 10:35 PM~12141933
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ill be there!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

sup AZ side


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERZ NETWORK_@Nov 1 2008, 12:45 PM~12033537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DOES BIG LATIN ALWAYS ADVERTISE A SHOW THEN CANCELS IT?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2008, 08:45 AM~12154910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :0


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:25 PM~12116897
> *TURKEY DRIVE....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Where ezxactly is the spirit picnic gonna be?? Where is Alta Vista???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 14 2008, 05:31 PM~12159569
> *Where ezxactly is the spirit picnic gonna be?? Where is Alta Vista???
> *


 On the SS. Alta Vista is between Southern and Baseline and the park is more toward 7th street.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TOMORROW ITS GOING DOWN! BRING THE RIDES OUT FOR A CRUISE TO THE SOUTH


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks homie!



What's good AZ!!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

whats up az.......anyone interested in sum 5.20s? hit me up...got sum nos 14s 1 in whites for sale and sum 13s on rims for sale


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 15 2008, 09:57 AM~12164434
> *whats up az.......anyone interested in sum 5.20s? hit me up...got sum nos 14s 1 in whites for sale and sum 13s on rims for sale
> *


any 13's without rims??


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

UNITED C.C will be there . :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 12 2008, 08:13 PM~12139600
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*<span style='font-family:Optima'>KING OF AZ!!!(30) & jusbcuz(38)












*


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

_The event is a family friendly Sunday with DJ Lengua, lowrider car and
bike photos, and snacks. It's from 1-4 PM at the:_
*Scottsdale Public Library
3839 N Drinkwater Blvd
Scottsdale, AZ 85251
(480) 312-2474*


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone interested in 5.20s?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME GAS HOPPING!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO OUR PICNIC YESTERDAY!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BIG UP'S TO JASON AT EMPIRE CUSTOM'S...HOLD'N IT DOWN IN TUCSON...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics PHX CUSTOM TEES... :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE PICS PHX :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 17 2008, 06:22 PM~12184237
> *Nice pics PHX CUSTOM TEES... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

COMPLETE PAINT AND BODY: INCLUDING FRAME OFF - ROTISSARIE RESTORATIONS, CUSTOM BODY MODIFICATIONS, CANDYS, PEARLS, GRAFFICS FOR YOUR LOWRIDER, STREET RODS AND HOT RODS. ALL WORK PROFESSIONALY DONE. ANYTHING AUTOMOTIVE WE CAN DO. NO JOB TO BIG OR TO SMALL. LOCATED IN GLENDALE. ALBERT 623-221-5261








WILL POST PICS ON CURRENT FRAME OFF RESTORATIONS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

woww there isnt any other color to have it :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Some of "VICIOUS" current projects:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

For the Homie Juan:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 17 2008, 12:38 PM~12180936
> *TEAM BLOW ME GAS HOPPING!
> 
> *


nice picS homie who painted the white 2 door cadi from the BIG I C.C.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 AM~12200310
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




 What happened to the lil ese name? :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

G-TOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Nov 19 2008, 06:58 PM~12205091
> *G-TOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2008, 03:39 PM~12203235
> *:guns:  :machinegun:
> *


Why you so mad bro


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2008, 12:00 AM~12208076
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 20 2008, 12:00 AM~12208076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 20 2008, 05:31 AM~12208576
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whatt did your homie say about them parts?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN SOME 175/75R14 WHITEWALLS TIRES (SET) BRAND NEW...NEVER BEEN MOUNTED...STILL HAVE THE BLUE CRAP ON THE WW???? $150.00


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 20 2008, 10:49 AM~12210381
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN SOME 175/75R14 WHITEWALLS TIRES (SET) BRAND NEW...NEVER BEEN MOUNTED...STILL HAVE THE BLUE CRAP ON THE WW???? $150.00
> *


call franks hydraulics 602-690-6555.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 20 2008, 05:31 AM~12208576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what up homies!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons+Nov 20 2008, 03:29 PM~12213205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 20 2008, 09:35 AM~12209825
> *whatt did your homie say about them parts?
> *


No word yet bro I will hit you up when I find it


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP GATO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOW WHEN IS THE LOWRIDER SHOW COMING NEXT YEAR???????


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

_The event is a family friendly Sunday with DJ Lengua, lowrider car and
bike photos, and snacks. It's from 1-4 PM at the:_
*Scottsdale Public Library
3839 N Drinkwater Blvd
Scottsdale, AZ 85251
(480) 312-2474*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What's up AZ side!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

I KNOW IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH CARS PERO, IM SELLING MY 11CT. DIAMOND BRACELET. I PAID 12,000 LAST YEAR. IM SELLING IT FOR 4800. PM ME OR CALL 602-435-7075. GRACIAS...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

roll call for sundays sophisticated few car show sunday, in tucson.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 21 2008, 05:59 AM~12219072
> *WHAT UP GATO
> *


Nada bro when the Monte is going to be ready


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 21 2008, 03:37 PM~12223349
> *Nada bro when the Monte is going to be ready
> *


NEXT YEAR LIKE IN MARCH


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Tucson High is located at Euclid and 2nd St. (across from the UofA). Those coming from Phx or Califas, should use exit 254 and continue south on the frontage rd to St Mary's Rd. Take a left on St Mary's and go east about 4 miles. School will be on the right. Entrance will be at the east side if the school. 

*Tomorrow!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop! 

Entry fee- 1 frozen turkey per car, 3 canned goods for lolo bikes and pedal cars.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 22 2008, 01:13 AM~12227911
> *NEXT YEAR LIKE IN MARCH
> *


Kool bro just out for the super show


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

T
T
T
What up AZ?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning AZ


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

I LEAVE TO TEXAS 2DAY FOR A WEEK,,,HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYBODY!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT IT DO AZ!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What up homies!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Nov 24 2008, 08:04 AM~12241289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Sup Ryan? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 25 2008, 12:01 AM~12250845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O YA CAN'T WAIT..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS CRACKIN AZ AND RUBEN.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Nov 25 2008, 02:54 PM~12255695
> *WHATS CRACKIN AZ AND RUBEN.. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP GENTE????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2008, 12:31 AM~12261381
> *WHATS UP GENTE????
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2008, 12:31 AM~12261381
> *WHATS UP GENTE????
> *


Ke pedo joto con chorro


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY, GUYS!! I'M OUTTA HERE TIL MONDAY!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:03 AM~12264158
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY, GUYS!! I'M OUTTA HERE TIL MONDAY!!!
> *




:wave: You too Jen... say hi to the fam for us.. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving AZ!!!!

From Majestics Avondale AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: DON'T EAT TO MUCH ! :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 EVERYONE AND THEIR FAMILIES IN THE AZILLA FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM YOUR HOMIE'S IN CAMP JUSTICE - BAGHDAD - IRAQ








:biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE IN THE BIG AZ!
FROM "TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE AZ SIDE HOMIES... *












*AND REMEMBER THIS... DON'T DRINK TOO MUCH...  *


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

hope everyone has a "Happy Thanksgiving" !! :biggrin: 
From GROUPE ARIZONA !!! AND IT DONT STOP !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 28 2008, 06:22 PM~12283782
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



U forget your pw again? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Nov 27 2008, 11:02 AM~12274762
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM YOUR HOMIE'S IN CAMP JUSTICE - BAGHDAD - IRAQ
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up with what you are doing over there! See you home soon


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

What it do mi gente? I got a chrome under-carriage up for sale p.m me or call 602-435-7075. Fits monte carlo, cutlass, regal, full under-carriage. Must sell asap IM BROKE!!! SPINDLES, DRUMS, ROTORS, REAR END, ALL STEERING ENDS, CALIPERS, DRUM DUST COVERS, ROTOR DUST COVERS. ALL PARTS ARE NEW NOT USED...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

G-BODY NEW CHROME UNDIES 602-435-7075


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

--------------NOW OPEN-----------------


NEW LOCATION IN GLENDALE

COMPLETE BODY AND PAINT. RESTORATIONS, SPOT REPAIR, RUST REPAIR, NEED NEW PANELS? WINDOWS NOT WORKING? WE CAN FIX ANYTHING. KANDYS, PEARLS, METAL FLAKE, GRAFFICS. WE CAN PAINT ANYTHING. 

YOUR RIDE NEED A MAKE OVER? LOOKING FOR A FRESH NEW LOOK?
I CAN ADD TO YOUR EXISTING PAINT WITH GRAFFICS, PEARLS, FLAKES AND PINSTRIPES.

-----------623-221-5261 ALBERT-----------------


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

WTB repro shades/blinds for a 64 Impala. Anyone local selling a set send a PM,thks.


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 30 2008, 06:11 PM~12296539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone in az know where i can get sum whitewalls cut? i got 3 5.20s blackwalls...need the 5/8 white cut out any info would help thanks....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Nov 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12294355
> *What it do mi gente? I got a chrome under-carriage up for sale p.m me or call 602-435-7075. Fits monte carlo, cutlass, regal, full under-carriage. Must sell asap IM BROKE!!! SPINDLES, DRUMS, ROTORS, REAR END, ALL STEERING ENDS, CALIPERS, DRUM DUST COVERS, ROTOR DUST COVERS. ALL PARTS ARE NEW NOT USED...
> *


Are you parting out? or selling everything at once?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:wave: sup AZ Riderz


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

does any one know where i can find sum 80s fleetwood 2 door rocker panel and door trim i will buy in peices really need the bottom of doors trim thx will


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 1 2008, 05:40 PM~12305297
> *Are you parting out? or selling everything at once?
> *


What's up bro, im selling everything as a unit.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayteenaz_@Nov 30 2008, 11:06 PM~12299479
> *WTB repro shades/blinds for a 64 Impala. Anyone local selling a set send a PM,thks.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Dec 2 2008, 10:27 AM~12312436
> *What's up bro, im selling everything as a unit.
> *


  I'll tell a homie.......or 2.


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

White walls cut call Doyle - 623-930-6553 - he did mine on my 20 inch tires


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 26 2008, 02:18 AM~12261721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda nalgas de nopal chorriadas :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316946
> *whats up bro, how have you been???
> 
> 
> *




:wave: Aqui nomas carnal.. trabajando.. :happysad:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2008, 04:32 PM~12315506
> * I'll tell a homie.......or 2.
> *


Orale, thanks bro.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316946
> *whats up bro, how have you been???
> que onda nalgas de nopal chorriadas :biggrin:
> *


Ke pedo nalgas de llantas tractor ponchadas :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wussup homies!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Dec 3 2008, 06:28 AM~12321889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

does anyone know some one selling a euro front clip for a 84 cut. if so im lookn to buy one. thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Dec 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12317286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jajajaja pinchi gato mas puto!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

good morning! been busy at work don't even have time to get on this bitch any more.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2008, 02:14 AM~12331995
> *thats cool, are you guys ready for Christmas???
> pinchi cara de sopilote recien culiado :biggrin:
> jajajaja pinchi gato mas puto!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Qvo cara de panocha razurada con mesquite de pueblo viejo


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 4 2008, 08:22 AM~12332893
> *good morning! been busy at work don't even have time to get on this bitch any more.
> *


you aint been missing much trust me.....lol
What's good?


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 4 2008, 10:15 AM~12333838
> *Qvo cara de panocha razurada con mesquite de pueblo viejo
> *


cara de culo de elefante


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

..WUTS GOING ON HOMIES??? :420: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Dec 4 2008, 02:14 AM~12331995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT IT DO AZ? G-BODY CHROME UNDIES STILL UP FOR SALE. HIT ME UP AT 602-435-7075


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup AZ, I was cruisin through craiglist and found the OG Lugo's LS with the Mexican Flag on the roof for sale. Is Lugo's still around. I remember when my homie had a Cutlass from Reds and they both used to compete in the car dance category.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!*


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:44 AM~12343877
> *Wassup AZ, I was cruisin through craiglist and found the OG Lugo's LS with the Mexican Flag on the roof for sale.  Is Lugo's still around.  I remember when my homie had a Cutlass from Reds and they both used to compete in the car dance category.
> *



Your Talking about Randels Cutty  I Built that a LOOOOOONG time ago :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2008, 08:23 PM~12339630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice who did it? :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2008, 08:23 PM~12339630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ben this is andrew ima serv yo ass sunday haha :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 PM~12350780
> *ben this is andrew ima serv yo ass  sunday haha :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH+Dec 5 2008, 10:44 PM~12350780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lil kids and their cars!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 PM~12350780
> *ben this is andrew ima serv yo ass  sunday haha :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha enybody can serv Ben. Hahahah wow wow wow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 PM~12350780
> *ben this is andrew ima serv yo ass  sunday haha :biggrin:
> *


DAM HE CAN SPELL. THATS NEWS 2 ME. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 6 2008, 11:27 AM~12353139
> *DAM HE CAN SPELL. THATS NEWS 2 ME. :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2008, 08:23 PM~12339630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY NICE FLYER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 5 2008, 08:18 PM~12349277
> *
> THIS WEEKEND
> 
> ...


PHOENIX PRIME WILL BE THERE!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

At the hop today!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

After the show


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

COMPLETE PAINT AND BODY


















1970 MUSTANG IN PROGRESS


















FRAME OFF RESTORATION, IN PROGRESS
1963 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE

CADDY, FRAME OFF RESTORATION

























NEXT PROJECT







bums/bb118/jrlebario/myphotos099.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

NEXT PROJECT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 7 2008, 06:46 PM~12363055
> *After the show
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!! I like it.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

MAJESTICS CC TOYDRIVE/PICNIC 08


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

NICE PICS MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Dec 8 2008, 06:43 PM~12372318
> *NICE PICS HOMIE
> *





x2 Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bad azz fotos bro


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

nice pics! Felt like I was there!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

wHAT IT MI GENTE? STILL GOT THE CHROME UNDIES UP FOR SALE 602-435-7075


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 8 2008, 11:54 PM~12376533
> *x2 Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:
> *



x3


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

good job on em pix Mike....... :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a emissions testing center that are fair to the lowriders? I went over here in chandler (McQueen & Germann) and these pricks failed me for the pressure test but passed everything with outstanding results. I went fix the problem (gas line was disconnected). brought it back 30 min later and he said everything failed, but I passed 30 min before???? There was a bunch of kids working there and they were all checking out the ride and the manager had to come tell the get to work.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 9 2008, 01:52 PM~12380506
> *Can anyone recommend a emissions testing center that are fair to the lowriders? I went over here in chandler (McQueen & Germann) and these pricks failed me for the pressure test but passed everything with outstanding results. I went fix the problem (gas line was disconnected). brought it back 30 min later and he said everything failed, but I passed 30 min before???? There was a bunch of kids working there and they were all checking out the ride and the manager had to come tell the get to work.
> *


chicos emmissions 4303 west van buren. deal w lolos.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I got more posted on the page! Stop by and check them out! 

-BigMando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

nice pics of the show
:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 9 2008, 05:29 PM~12382422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pics homie... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 9 2008, 06:29 PM~12382422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i like this shot also.....


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

got a question for the AZ riders... 
its been 10yrs since i was back in phoenix.
im lookin to move back to phx soon and i have to bring 2 out of 3 cars i have. 
2 dailys and now i have to decide what lowlow to bring to phx
68 rag project 80% done
or
94 roadmaster show car.
my problem is i can only bring 1 of these cars...
and since i dont know the area i was wondering what kinda cars they have there... is there a lot of 68 impalas? 58-68 impalas? is there any 92-96 buick roadmasters ... 94-96 fleetwoods ... b-bodys
i would like to take some thing there is not a lot of down there so i can bring some thing new to the table...
well i thank you for your time and any info you might have for me.
happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANYTHING GOING ON...

*CAR/TRUCK/BIKE REGISTRATION: DONATIONS

I'M ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE US ARMED FORCES. CASH, TOYS, CARE PACKAGES... YOU NAME IT!!! 

KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR OUR COMMERICIAL ON AZTV AND LISTEN TO 95.1 LATINO VIBE!!! 

RIDERZ NETWORK & BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT ARE AT IT AGAIN!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12385262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

whaut up


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 PM~12371941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS PICS HOMIE!!!! :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 9 2008, 10:23 PM~12385886
> *got a question for the AZ riders...
> its been 10yrs since i was back in phoenix.
> im lookin to move back to phx soon and i have to bring 2 out of 3 cars i have.
> ...


Too many big body caddies...... I have not see a fixed up roadmaster on the streets in a while


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12250815
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what time is everone showing up to this ??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 6 2008, 11:27 AM~12353139
> *DAM HE CAN SPELL. THATS NEWS 2 ME. :0
> *


if you look right he can't spell worth a shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN :angry: THATS FUCKED UP :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 9 2008, 10:23 PM~12385886
> *got a question for the AZ riders...
> its been 10yrs since i was back in phoenix.
> im lookin to move back to phx soon and i have to bring 2 out of 3 cars i have.
> ...


nothing like a rag on a hot sunnny day and we have a few of those hot days here in Phoenix. havent see many roadmasters out there. and like most citys we have big bodys, b-bodys and alot of g-bodys. welcome to Arizona


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 11 2008, 02:58 AM~12398167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you getting mad about gordito joto con chorro you was the first one saying that chillillo don't built nothing by 4X4 with 26" :0 :0 :0
He help you with your hopper huh when you going to pull that ride out is been hidin for like 2 years now pull it out or shut up :0


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Dec 11 2008, 09:41 AM~12399416
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:
> *


Morning bro


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Dec 11 2008, 09:41 AM~12399416
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:
> *


 I been meaning to tell you that I think your ride is dope as fuck! Love the color combo, and wheels :thumbsup: 

Okay i'm done nut-riding for the day lol



Whatupdoe AZ!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

WHAT'S GOIN ON AZ!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Posting this up for the homie Jeremy aka lil ese.. :biggrin:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 11 2008, 02:58 AM~12398167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO......(LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF) THAT SHIT IS SO FUNNY......FUCK CHALIO! HE BUILDS NOTHING BUT GARBAGE. THATS A FACT LOOK AT ALL THE CARS HE BUILT "GARBAGE"


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 03:51 PM~12402808
> *LMFAO......(LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF) THAT SHIT IS SO FUNNY......FUCK CHALIO! HE BUILDS NOTHING BUT GARBAGE. THATS A FACT LOOK AT ALL THE CARS HE BUILT "GARBAGE"
> *


   :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2008, 06:27 AM~12398363
> *Why are you getting mad about gordito joto con chorro you was the first one saying that chillillo don't built nothing by 4X4 with 26" :0 :0 :0
> He help you with your hopper huh when you going to pull that ride out is been hidin for like 2 years now pull it out or shut up :0
> *


mira pinchi cara de culo, vete a la verga puto!!!!! you couldn't even hit the switches that why you sold your lincoln cause you were the * bitch* that couldn't hit the *switch* and learn how to spell pendejo!!!! and try to make sense when you saying something before i call sheriff Joe on your ass and get that reward!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 03:51 PM~12402808
> *LMFAO......(LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF) THAT SHIT IS SO FUNNY......FUCK CHALIO! HE BUILDS NOTHING BUT GARBAGE. THATS A FACT LOOK AT ALL THE CARS HE BUILT "GARBAGE"
> *


who are you??? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 11 2008, 02:46 PM~12402130
> *Posting this up for the homie Jeremy aka lil ese.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff :thumbsup: 

What studio was that at?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 11 2008, 05:25 PM~12403634
> *mira pinchi cara de culo, vete a la verga puto!!!!!  you could even hit the switches that why you sold your lincoln cause you were the  bitch  that couldn't hit the switch and learn how to spell pendejo!!!! and try to make sense when you saying something before i call sheriff Joe on your ass and get that reward!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> who are you??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 11 2008, 06:01 PM~12403946
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 11 2008, 05:25 PM~12403634
> *mira pinchi cara de culo, vete a la verga puto!!!!!  you could even hit the switches that why you sold your lincoln cause you were the  bitch  that couldn't hit the switch and learn how to spell pendejo!!!! and try to make sense when you saying something before i call sheriff Joe on your ass and get that reward!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> who are you??? :biggrin:
> *


WHO AM I? WHAAAAAAA DO YOU FOR THE COPS OR WHAT? DOES IT MATTER WHO I AM?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 11 2008, 05:53 PM~12403881
> *Good stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> What studio was that at?
> *



:dunno: Dunno homie.. Lil Ese on here sent me the pics...





























This one came out badass...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 11 2008, 06:45 PM~12404370
> *:dunno: Dunno homie.. Lil Ese on here sent me the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like TajMaPaul Studios near McDowell and 24st.. At least that's wear Lowrider mag does all their shoots.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 06:35 PM~12404265
> *WHO AM I? WHAAAAAAA DO YOU FOR THE COPS OR WHAT? DOES IT MATTER WHO I AM?
> *


Trucha with thiz cara de tortuga kuleada por un elefante es RATA he work for la jura


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bad pic Ruben. Jeremy rides are sick


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Dec 11 2008, 05:53 PM~12403881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 06:35 PM~12404265
> *WHO AM I? WHAAAAAAA DO YOU FOR THE COPS OR WHAT? DOES IT MATTER WHO I AM?
> *


another one hiding behind a screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 10 2008, 08:34 PM~12394819
> *what time is everone showing up to this ??
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: STARTS AT 12 AND GOES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE SUN GOES DOWN... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC
32ND ST. AND ROESER
ESTEBAN PARK
12PM - 5PM ??

:biggrin: HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12406079
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: STARTS AT 12 AND GOES  TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE SUN GOES DOWN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC
> ...



UCE should be out there see you guys soon


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 11 2008, 08:09 PM~12405206
> *it was on 12st and rossevelt
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


blow me toons! u always got shit to say fat ass


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Dec 11 2008, 08:45 PM~12405620
> *another one hiding behind a screen name. :biggrin:
> *


BLOW ME TOONS! YOU ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING TOO SAY PUTO.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12406079
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: STARTS AT 12 AND GOES  TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE SUN GOES DOWN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC
> ...


Fuck! Ill be out of town that day!!!!! :angry:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

*2 64'S FOR SALE
1ST ONE, SUPER SPORT HAS RUST, FRONT END ON IT IS NOT TRUE.
2ND ONE POWER WINDOWS AND A/C
MAKE OFFER FOR BOTH, WOULD LIKE TO SELL AS PAIR
$3,000.00 FOR BOTH *
THANKS
*1ST*









































































































*2ND*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12406079
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: STARTS AT 12 AND GOES  TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE SUN GOES DOWN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC
> ...



KOO!!! PHOENIX PRIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 11 2008, 08:09 PM~12405206
> *it was on 12st and rossevelt
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


Nice pics Jeremy!! Love the color! 



See you guys on Sunday!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12406079
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: STARTS AT 12 AND GOES  TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE SUN GOES DOWN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C. PICNIC
> ...


KOOL THANKS. SPIRIT CAR CLUB BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 11 2008, 06:45 PM~12404370
> *:dunno: Dunno homie.. Lil Ese on here sent me the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS JEREMY!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+Dec 12 2008, 12:14 PM~12412357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you guys


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE+Dec 11 2008, 06:35 PM~12404265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 11 2008, 06:45 PM~12404370
> *:dunno: Dunno homie.. Lil Ese on here sent me the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


*damn your ride looks bad ass Jeremy!!!!*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2008, 03:42 PM~12414136
> *hahahahaha thats funny, i aint no cop and it don't matter who you are it's just that people talk alot of shit behind a screen name. chalio is a cool vato, as far as his work thats his own business, not yours or mine!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> tu tambien shut your fuckin mouth, i dont know who this vato is and i dont like beef with anybody, so no le eches tus pinche centavos pinchi cara de culo de burro!!!!  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:
> ...


Hahaha what do you mean con tu tambien WHO IS THE OTHERONE ??? :scrutinize: hahaha JK homie cara de hormiga cagando


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Fuckin gato and ben... You fools are COMEDY! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i gotta get these sold asap....got one nos set 14s...one set semi used 13s...one set of used 14s...6 good 14s tires for sale for spares wall decorations or whatever u wanna do with them...they are PREMIUM SPORTWAYS and all skinny whites.....ill post pics tomarrow but its first come first serve...and lowballers go suck one and goto coker if you cant afford these dont pm me....oh yeah and i got some tru spoke things going up...3 way kos..rims...caps..  
heres my new stash....of 5.20s :0 








and heres sum more...except those bubble tires on the trus....lols... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT TOMORROW NIGHT HOMIES AT THE MACAYOS PARKING LOT LETS GET THIS POPPIN AGAIN HOMIES GET THE CARS SHINED UP AND GET YOUR CAMERAS READDY CAUSE ITS ON IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING EM OUT AND REMEMBER "LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME " :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

whats a good time to go?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2008, 07:14 PM~12416054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Fuckin gato and ben... You fools are COMEDY!  :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2008, 10:09 PM~12417505
> *jajajaja  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup dawg.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2008, 08:02 PM~12405144
> *Bad pic Ruben. Jeremy rides are sick
> *


sup gato :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

wat up az


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats poppin on Sunday night?


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

Frank's Hydraulics "TEAM BLOW ME"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4XMYLDhXEs


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What day is the individual picnic?


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 12 2008, 07:14 PM~12416054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Fuckin gato and ben... You fools are COMEDY!  :biggrin:
> *


What are you talking about :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 12 2008, 10:15 PM~12417581
> *sup dawg.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin homie, cant wait till tomarrow dogg!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz+Dec 13 2008, 12:46 PM~12420871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice videos homie, franks putting it down like always!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

whats crackin ben and gato whut it due.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

who's cruizing tonight?????????????????????????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:44 PM~12421173
> *whats crackin ben and gato whut it due.
> *


just here catching up on the chisme homie!!!!! and you??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2008, 02:45 PM~12421183
> *just here catching up on the chisme homie!!!!! and you???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same as you pimpin , you guys going to the M picnic?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:46 PM~12421187
> *same as you pimpin , you guys going to the M picnic?
> *


when? the new years picnic???


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2008, 02:47 PM~12421192
> *when? the new years picnic???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:48 PM~12421199
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i would like to homie but ****** is broke these days!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i'm trying to come up something to be able to go!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Dec 12 2008, 10:16 PM~12417592
> *sup gato :biggrin:
> *


What's up bro are you ready for tomorrow


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2008, 02:50 PM~12421213
> *i would like to homie but ****** is broke these days!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'm trying to come up something to be able to go!!!!
> *


shit foo you only 6 hrs away and gas is cheap these days :biggrin: sleep in the car fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 13 2008, 12:44 PM~12420858
> *What day is the individual picnic?
> *


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 11 2008, 10:55 AM~12400094
> *I been meaning to tell you that I think your ride is dope as fuck! Love the color combo, and wheels :thumbsup:
> 
> Okay i'm done nut-riding for the day lol
> ...


 THANKS HOMIE, CAN'T WAIT TO LIFT IT. HOPEFULLY SOMEBODY WILL BUY MY CHROMIES...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 13 2008, 03:50 PM~12421879
> *
> *


TOMORROW AT ESTABAN PARK 32ND ST AND ROESER


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 13 2008, 02:24 PM~12421377
> *shit foo you only 6 hrs away and gas is cheap these days :biggrin: sleep in the car fuck it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Dec 13 2008, 07:45 PM~12423434
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:44 PM~12421173
> *whats crackin ben and gato whut it due.
> *


What's up Paul how you been bro


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

TTMFT...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW AZ!!!!! DAMN ITS FUCKIN' COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 hno: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona what's good


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

A HOMIE OF MINE FROM WORK IS SELLING SOME 13x7 WIRE WHEELS WITH TIRES. THEY HAVE THE UNIVERSAL 5 LUG ADAPTERS AND 2 WAY KNOCKOFFS...$250.00 O.B.O. THEY ARE NICE LOOKING ALL CHROME, BUT NOT SHOW CAR NICE!!!


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

*WHAT IT IZ AZ CHECK OUT NEW TRACK AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GET AT ME*

Download link:
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html

vBulletin / phpBB link: 
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERE IAM SELLING THIS 59 FOR A FRIEND....FLOORS ARE CLEAN TRUNK NEEDS LOVE TRIM IS THERE ITS A PROJECT BUT AGIAN ITS A 59 AZ CAR...NO GLASS NO INTERIOR NO ENGINE :0 
































































































PM ME IF INTERESTED.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up homies im tryn to find a center counsel for a 63ss. if any one knows of one hit me up please.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 16 2008, 09:50 AM~12444508
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 16 2008, 09:51 AM~12444513
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS PICNIC 08


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

http://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd334/eventpix/5d720fbb.jpg[/IMG ]
[img]http://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd334/eventpix/82298acb.jpg


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE PICS PHX T


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK! THATS WHY YOU DONT LET CHALIO WORK ON UR STUFF


> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 16 2008, 12:10 PM~12445758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK! THATS WHY YOU DONT LET CHALIO WORK ON UR STUFF


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

was that a different event? cause i see the same cars....?south mountain? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2008, 04:05 PM~12447842
> *was that a different event? cause i see the same cars....?south mountain? :dunno:
> *


INDIVIVUALS PICNIC.......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

I SEE YOU MARIO........


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 16 2008, 09:46 AM~12444479
> *whats up homies im tryn to find a center counsel for a 63ss. if any one knows of one hit me up please.
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW after seeing all those pics looks like i left way to early...FROZE my N*TS off


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 16 2008, 04:19 PM~12447977
> *I SEE YOU MARIO........
> *


HAHA WATS GOIN ON BIG RICH


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

good pics homie


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

good times on sunday !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good fotos homie thanks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics :thumbsup: 



Morning AZ :wave:


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

Morning, Kool pics


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics of the picnic


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ state-city CG+Dec 16 2008, 10:14 PM~12451611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 17 2008, 08:39 AM~12453900
> *THANX
> *


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

GOOD MORNING AZ. NICE PICS FROM SUNDAY HOMIE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 17 2008, 08:39 AM~12453900
> *THANX
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Located in Southern AZ

TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me  

Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:0 :0 THAT SHIT IS TIGHT....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Whats going on this weekend??? anything? :dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 17 2008, 03:30 PM~12457348
> *:biggrin: Whats going on this weekend??? anything? :dunno:
> *


lowider exhibit, holiday toy drive &cruise this weekend sunday @1pm @ m&sons rim shop 53rd ave and glendale dj, food, carhop & more !!!


I just had this text to me


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

does anyone have the number to bros az finest shop or mandos backyard hydros???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Dec 17 2008, 09:24 PM~12461078
> *does anyone have the number to bros az finest shop or mandos backyard hydros???
> *


Ask around in the Avondale Majestics car club thread.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 17 2008, 07:11 PM~12460119
> *HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...
> *


Nice car but post a price so us fucking low ballers will not waste your time.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

whoa....$20,000 obo.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 18 2008, 05:18 PM~12469154
> *whoa....$20,000 obo.....
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 18 2008, 08:12 PM~12470231
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats good Gente! :biggrin: I was talking to some people from phx and they told me about a show n shine every saturday @ Pavillions Mall in Scottsdale. Has anyone cruised out to one of these? :dunno: I might take a cruise out there and check it out.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 20 2008, 09:06 AM~12482542
> *Whats good Gente!  :biggrin: I was talking to some people from phx and they told me about a show n shine every saturday @ Pavillions Mall in Scottsdale. Has anyone cruised out to one of these?  :dunno: I might take a cruise out there and check it out.
> *


Mostly hotrods, imports, motorcycles and trucks. It might be a lil to cold out right now for many people to go.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

what do yall perfer in AZ pro hopper or black magic?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 20 2008, 02:30 PM~12484041
> *Mostly hotrods, imports, motorcycles and trucks. It might be a lil to cold out right now for many people to go.
> *



Anywhere else on a saturday night?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up a AZ


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo homies what's good


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 20 2008, 09:06 AM~12482542
> *Whats good Gente!  :biggrin: I was talking to some people from phx and they told me about a show n shine every saturday @ Pavillions Mall in Scottsdale. Has anyone cruised out to one of these?  :dunno: I might take a cruise out there and check it out.
> *



There is no love for the lowriders out there. Like other vato said its mainly hotrods , mustangs and euros. Been there several times...they hated...alot of cops


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 20 2008, 02:30 PM~12484041
> *Mostly hotrods, imports, motorcycles and trucks. It might be a lil to cold out right now for many people to go.
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Dec 20 2008, 08:58 PM~12486000


What up T!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

team blow me!


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

team blow me!


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

team blow me!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i got here a straight up project...1985 cutless....complete car asking $1000 obo








 need to sell asap....lost my job


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 10 2008, 09:37 PM~12395633
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/953319611.html
> 14"X7" wheels with Tires
> *


 wheels still for sale 400 obo or trade for 13s


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some shots from the M&Sons show n shine!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 08:34 PM~12493042
> *Here are some shots from the M&Sons show n shine!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLICKS HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2008, 07:44 PM~12493165
> *NICE FLICKS HOMIE
> *


x2 Pics came out fuckin good Mando! :thumbsup: Nice and clear... :worship:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

That was a bad ass hop !!! PIMP SHIT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2008, 07:44 PM~12493165
> *NICE FLICKS HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 21 2008, 08:13 PM~12493516
> *x2  Pics came out fuckin good Mando! :thumbsup: Nice and clear... :worship:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin: 

I didnt even use the zoom! I got close and personal on them today!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 09:27 PM~12493692
> *Thanks bro! :biggrin:
> *


I WAS STANDING NEXT TO YOU NOW THAT I SEE THOSE PICS.....YOU HAD A LITTLE BOY WITH YOU RIGHT?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2008, 08:34 PM~12493753
> *I WAS STANDING NEXT TO YOU NOW THAT I SEE THOSE PICS.....YOU HAD A LITTLE BOY WITH YOU RIGHT?
> *


Yeah! Thats "BabyBoy" my son & my assistant! :biggrin: He's rolls low too!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 09:39 PM~12493815
> *Yeah! Thats "BabyBoy" my son & my assistant!  :biggrin: He's rolls low too!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YUP THAT WAS HIM! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 08:31 PM~12493724
> *Thanks homie! :biggrin:
> 
> I didnt even use the zoom! I got close and personal on them today!
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 08:59 PM~12494089
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ass picture


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 09:59 PM~12494089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MAJESTICS AVONDALE :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 07:34 PM~12493042
> *Here are some shots from the M&Sons show n shine!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS HOMIE 
:thumbsup: TEAM BLOW ME KICKIN ASS... AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 08:27 PM~12493685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS/TEAM BLOW ME 90 INCH GAS HOP


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 22 2008, 11:10 AM~12498204
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS/TEAM BLOW ME 90 INCH GAS HOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 22 2008, 11:10 AM~12498204
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS/TEAM BLOW ME 90 INCH GAS HOP
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats me in the street! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

VICIOUS Custom Paint
623-221-5261

Baby stroller project


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT

Cadillac project frame


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT
623-221-5261


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

.........pssst. Pass the Corona :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 22 2008, 05:30 PM~12501520
> *.........pssst. Pass the Corona :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That helps get the creative juices flowin.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 22 2008, 04:39 PM~12501603
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Most Interesting men drink Dos XX!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:

"The police often question him, just because they find him interesting. "

"He once punched a magician. That's right. You heard me." :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2008, 09:05 PM~12503467
> *real men drink Dos XX!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> *



:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

best wishs be safe....3


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*M&SONS.........*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Dec 23 2008, 09:34 AM~12506920
> *
> *


sounds like someone got punked.daaaaaaaaaam franks is serving them like that?


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Dec 23 2008, 09:34 AM~12506920
> *
> *


yeah mike take the sticker off..hmm chalio take the sticker off


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

DAM FRANKS AND SPIRIT CAME THRU AND SHUT THAT SHOW DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Dec 23 2008, 09:30 AM~12506892
> *
> *


tight ass fuck. thats what im talking about gas hopping on back bumper


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/TEAMBLOWMEAZ


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Dec 23 2008, 10:33 AM~12507302
> *DAM FRANKS AND SPIRIT CAME THRU AND SHUT THAT SHOW DOWN  :thumbsup:
> *


THEY WAS CLOWNING BRO


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:38 AM~12507334
> *http://www.youtube.com/TEAMBLOWMEAZ
> *


DAM MIKE THATS NICE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Good morning AZ! :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Morning homies!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 10:01 AM~12516402
> *x2
> *


x3 Merry Christmas to all the homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 24 2008, 10:09 AM~12516439
> *x3 Merry Christmas to all the homies.. :biggrin:
> *


x 4 1/2 :biggrin: 

Just want to wish all you homies, a Merry Christmas! From Mi Familia to yours!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ from the UCE Family Phoenix Chapter


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE HOMIES. MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA HAVE A BLESSED DAY. FROM THE INTRUDERS CAR CLUB PHX, AZ.


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :biggrin: 








FROM YOUR HOMIES DOWN RANGE


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS from REALITY C.C. PHX :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

DEVIOUS C.C.</span>


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ SIDERZ FROM THAT BIG ASS "I".... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 24 2008, 03:27 PM~12518855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS SUM FUNNY SHIT!!!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sexy Comments & Profile Graphics


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN ARIZONA!!!! SORRY FOR BEING A DAY LATE!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Dec 26 2008, 02:40 PM~12531419
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


i know you... :biggrin: sup bro


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up AZ


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo compita peligroso


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up smiley


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 27 2008, 10:19 AM~12536417
> *Qvo compita peligroso
> *


que paso gato,que ondas contigo que as hecho? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up Gente! Any events coming up in the 602?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 27 2008, 10:21 AM~12536433
> *que paso gato,que ondas contigo que as hecho? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same bro lo mismo just working and home y tu wey ke pedo are you ready pa hacer lo ke te dijo el Ben at the pic nic


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 27 2008, 11:33 AM~12536732
> *Whats up Gente! Any events coming up in the 602?
> *


I am wandering the same thing ???


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 27 2008, 12:18 PM~12536995
> *Same bro lo mismo just working and home y tu wey ke pedo are you ready pa hacer lo ke te dijo el Ben at the pic nic
> *


todavia no y tu ya estas listo porque tambien te dijo a ti no te hagas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 27 2008, 12:33 PM~12536732
> *Whats up Gente! Any events coming up in the 602?
> *


whats up AZ... im back home and new at the same time, long time since iv been back to phx to live.
so where are the good spots to cruise, hang out, 
where do people hang on SUNDAYS. WEEKENDS? or is this the off/down season.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 28 2008, 03:11 PM~12544932
> *whats up AZ... im back home and new at the same time, long time since iv been back to phx to live.
> so where are the good spots to cruise, hang out,
> where do people hang on  SUNDAYS. WEEKENDS?  or is this the off/down season.
> *


southside central and baseline @ pepis pizza. sundays I think


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 28 2008, 09:45 PM~12547528
> *southside central and baseline @ pepis pizza. sundays I think
> *


does anyone kickit at the parks, southmountain, anyone cruise still?


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

WAZ UP AZ? HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPEND TO JOSE I THINK HIS LAST NAME IS MORALES SOMETHING WITH A M HE HAD MAYBE A SHOP CALD JM CUSTOMS AND A CAR CLUB MAGICAL ILLUSIONS DOES ANYBODY IN AZ KNOWS WHAT HAPEND TO HIM JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 28 2008, 08:45 PM~12547528
> *southside central and baseline @ pepis pizza. sundays I think
> *


I think they shut that one off for a little while , i heard everyone is going to the plaza on central and southern now Peter Pipers Pizza


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12548520
> *I think they shut that one off for a little while , i heard everyone is going to the plaza on central and southern now Peter Pipers Pizza
> *


What night? sat / sun?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 29 2008, 03:56 AM~12549860
> *What night? sat / sun?
> *


sunday bro...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Dec 29 2008, 04:56 AM~12549860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE KNOW WHAT TIME EVERYONE HEADS OVER THERE?


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 29 2008, 08:09 AM~12550239
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT TIME EVERYONE HEADS OVER THERE?
> *


usually around 7pm or 8pm its starts getting good :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check this video out! These fools got caught slippin!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 29 2008, 03:29 PM~12552866
> *Check this video out! These fools got caught slippin!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

cg majestics 1 st annual softball tournament for all car clubs call little jose to register your club no ringers bring your rides


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Q VO COMPITA :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 29 2008, 08:24 PM~12555213
> *Q VO COMPITA :biggrin:
> *


Ke rollo Roger what you guys doing for new year


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S UP AZ!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 30 2008, 11:27 AM~12560325
> *
> *



What happened with that thing? :dunno: 


TXT me fool...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Dec 29 2008, 06:17 PM~12554043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'll be there!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Have any of you homies hit this up????? I might take a ride out there and check it out!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 30 2008, 12:26 PM~12560840
> *What happened with that thing? :dunno:
> TXT me fool...
> *


it came out good.as sooon as he sends them ill send them to you


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Dec 30 2008, 07:21 PM~12563918
> *it came out good.as sooon as he sends them ill send them to you
> *




  :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 30 2008, 06:01 AM~12558772
> *Ke rollo Roger what you guys doing for new year
> *


PARTY AT YOUR HOUSE??????????


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 30 2008, 07:44 PM~12564103
> *PARTY AT YOUR HOUSE??????????
> *


IS THAT RIGHT PARTY AT GATO HOUSE I'M THERE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 30 2008, 07:44 PM~12564103











BigMando Photography


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12564349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

*ROLLERZONLY* :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 30 2008, 07:49 PM~12564155
> *IS THAT RIGHT PARTY AT GATO HOUSE I'M THERE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up AZ
lookin for a spot to cruise this weekend...??????
where does everyone roll at


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12565682
> **ROLLERZONLY*  :wave:
> *


whats up BIG CHANO
we never met in person but iv seen you at the shows when im in town, 
nice to meet you


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 22 2008, 12:10 PM~12498204
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS/TEAM BLOW ME 90 INCH GAS HOP
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm looking for a set of 90-92 Fleetwood tail light lenses.
PM me with price


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: 2008. HOPE NEXT YEAR IS BETTER...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 30 2008, 03:47 PM~12562287
> *Have any of you homies hit this up????? I might take a ride out there and check it out!
> 
> 
> ...


That hooters has the best girlzzzz


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 30 2008, 07:49 PM~12564155
> *IS THAT RIGHT PARTY AT GATO HOUSE I'M THERE
> *


PARTY AT GATOS


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 31 2008, 05:58 PM~12572888
> *PARTY AT GATOS
> *


que paso roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!a que hora y direccion? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 31 2008, 11:31 PM~12575029
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


you beat me to it...haha..happy new year all you drunk fucks....haha :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

HAPPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR .... AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank god for menudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy New Year!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

What shop in AZ is the Best when it comes to rebuilding a LT1 Motor? 
Ive checked out a few places but most shops will tell you anything to get you in the door & get your money. Im looking for someone to rebuild my motor to stand the test of time (so I can get another 200k miles out of it)


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 1 2009, 10:46 AM~12576711
> *Thank god for menudo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy New Year!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*JUST GOT NEWS FROM CALI... 

TODD AKA GUERO AKA KING OF AZ 

JUST WON RADICAL HOP WITH 102INCHES :wow: 


:biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN AZ!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12565682
> **ROLLERZONLY*  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*(602) 228-9246*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*2100 PAGES HOMIES!!!!!*


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 30 2008, 04:47 PM~12562287
> *Have any of you homies hit this up????? I might take a ride out there and check it out!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I been to one its mostly corvettes and newer cars. No lowriders. That was about a month ago


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up AZ?? :werd:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 2 2009, 05:25 AM~12582920
> *Yeah I been to one its mostly corvettes and newer cars. No lowriders. That was about a month ago
> *


I'll cruise by and check it out! At least you got the hooter hynas to look at! :around: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody know a good shop that reinforces frames and does chop tops? Looking to make my trokita topless!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 2 2009, 05:06 PM~12586977
> *Anybody know a good shop that reinforces frames and does chop tops? Looking to make my trokita topless!
> *



check out our shop ..  
http://lowboymotorsports.com/


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

shop looks tight ill have to drop in some time


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> From my last shoot of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

2100 pages


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jan 2 2009, 06:35 PM~12587657
> *shop looks tight ill have to drop in some time
> *


I will be there for the most part tommorrow, and next week after about 5:30pm. Cruise by and check out our builds


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 2 2009, 06:27 PM~12587605
> *check out our shop ..
> http://lowboymotorsports.com/
> *


Ill take my ride by there and get a quote!


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

WTB used 14x7 all chrome with 175 series or wheels only for a chevy bolt pattern....send PM if theres any out there. Thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Any cars shows coming up in Phx area homie's?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Good Sunday Morning AZ !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS / TEAM BLOW ME GOT ANOTHER WIN.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

wow :biggrin: frank is a bad dude...kicken ass and taking over... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 4 2009, 11:54 AM~12601451
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS / TEAM BLOW ME GOT ANOTHER WIN.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> > From my last shoot of 2008.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 1 2009, 03:38 PM~12577911
> *JUST GOT NEWS FROM CALI...
> 
> TODD AKA GUERO AKA KING OF AZ
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 4 2009, 11:54 AM~12601451
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS / TEAM BLOW ME GOT ANOTHER WIN.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good out there FRANK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Jan 4 2009, 03:06 PM~12602849
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12565746
> *whats up  BIG CHANO
> we never met in person but iv seen you at the shows when im in town,
> nice to meet you
> *


hit me up when you are in town bro


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Jan 1 2009, 09:31 PM~12580816
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up my brotha???? :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

I KNOW IT'S LATE BUT FUCK IT HAPPY NEW YEARS AZSIDERZ


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 2 2009, 05:25 AM~12582920
> *Yeah I been to one its mostly corvettes and newer cars. No lowriders. That was about a month ago
> *


WHAT UP ADRIAN


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 4 2009, 03:37 PM~12603113
> *I KNOW IT'S LATE BUT FUCK IT HAPPY NEW YEARS AZSIDERZ
> *


Qvo chano what's good bro


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 4 2009, 04:34 PM~12603087
> *hit me up when you are in town bro
> *


im in town . now. 
i moved here xmas eve from SAN ANTO, TX. (born raised in PHX)
i met up with the glendale RO chap today, good guys, im ROllin with them now.
ill be lookin forword to kickin it n hangin with the RO Family, you and all the Arizona riders when the Super Show kicks off the year

AZ... To The Top


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 4 2009, 04:38 PM~12603124
> *WHAT UP ADRIAN
> *




:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ!!


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

For sale clean 2nd owner with 99k everything works asking $4900 hit me up if interested.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 4 2009, 04:41 PM~12603655
> *Qvo chano what's good bro
> *


nada just getting to take off to tucson


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Jan 4 2009, 10:10 PM~12607526
> *im in town . now.
> i moved here xmas eve  from  SAN ANTO, TX. (born raised in PHX)
> i met up with the glendale RO chap  today,  good guys, im ROllin with them now.
> ...


i will meet you manics when i go by big 3 and the g-town rollerz are my dawgs


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2009, 12:01 PM~12611210
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda ruben :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 5 2009, 05:06 AM~12609312
> *:wave:
> *


i called you the other day your phone went to v.m


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 4 2009, 06:55 PM~12605101
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2009, 08:46 PM~12606546
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 5 2009, 07:21 AM~12609520
> *Good Morning AZ!!
> *


IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CAR, THEN DON'T TALK TO ME! does a ford pinto count :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 5 2009, 01:07 PM~12611822
> *que onda ruben  :wave:
> *



:wave: Qvo homie?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 5 2009, 01:12 PM~12611879
> *IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CAR, THEN DON'T TALK TO ME! does a ford pinto count  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 5 2009, 01:56 PM~12612243
> *:wave: Qvo homie?
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 5 2009, 02:21 PM~12612457
> *:wave: :wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! Got another Video for you guys and girls! This one has some of the best footage Ive shoot!! Big John & Todd has a on going Battle in this one! Yes it has the el central hop that everyone's been waiting for! The MIDWEST Man! You Guys Put it down in this Video there are 4 shows from the MIDWEST on this d.v.d! AZ also put it down, Bubba and Mando put in a lot of work on this one! I cant forget about the Vegas Hop (majestics C.C Picnic) A must See! Q.O.Q is set to be released 01.22.09! I am taking Pre orders Now through 01.15.09 Pre orders will be sent out 01.17.09! Here is a sneek peek of my new D.V.D!!!










heres a preview!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZN1IgQlHvA


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Rollin!!! Saw the preview, that shit is off the hook! Keep doin what you do!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Preview was Tite. Dudes are maxin out 

What Up Big Mando, I made it in!! Finally...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 03:07 PM~12612869
> *Man! Got another Video for you guys and girls! This one has some of the best footage Ive shoot!! Big John & Todd has a on going Battle in this one! Yes it has the el central hop that everyone's been waiting for! The MIDWEST Man! You Guys Put it down in this Video there are 4 shows from the MIDWEST on this d.v.d! AZ also put it down, Bubba and Mando put in a lot of work on this one! I cant forget about the Vegas Hop (majestics C.C Picnic) A must See! Q.O.Q is set to be released 01.22.09! I am taking Pre orders Now through 01.15.09  Pre orders will be sent out 01.17.09! Here is a sneek peek of my new D.V.D!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good Jamal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll scoop one up next time I'm in AZ...

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Preview was Tite. Dudes are maxin out
> 
> What Up Big Mando, I made it in!! Finally...


Whats up homie! I got some word on another show in shine. It says vehicles of all types. Maybe something to check out!

"]









Event taking place at Sound Xpression in Phoenix, AZ
5052 S 40th. St. from 10am to 4pm with Show-N-Shine taking place from 11am to 3pm.[/quote]


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS IN LA.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 5 2009, 04:13 PM~12613493
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS IN LA.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looking good thanx for represent the big AZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS AT KOOL-AID SHOP.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

What up AZ


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 6 2009, 01:59 PM~12622999
> *What up AZ
> *


WHATS UP SIRE..


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW AZ!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

wats goin down this weekend az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2009, 06:42 PM~12625819
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 7 2009, 10:55 AM~12632303
> *WHAT IT DEW AZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo bro :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Jan 5 2009, 03:07 PM~12612869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TEAMBLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

any one know anythn about lambo doors hit me up PLZ


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Jan 5 2009, 04:13 PM~12613493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0  * NICEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 7 2009, 08:20 PM~12637876
> *any one know anythn about lambo doors hit me up PLZ
> *


Bring the car by the shop and we can take a look and advise you on what it may take to repair it shop address is below


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 8 2009, 06:36 AM~12641245
> *Good morning Arizona :wave:
> *


X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT UP BRUH?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 5 2009, 02:19 PM~12612435
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


i was joking about the saying on his signature


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sup homies!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOOD AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 7 2009, 08:20 PM~12637876
> *any one know anythn about lambo doors hit me up PLZ
> *


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

What date is the super carshow at the fairgrounds ?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jan 9 2009, 10:57 AM~12652677
> *What date is the super carshow at the fairgrounds ?
> *



IT IS MARCH 1ST HOMIE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona I need a good place to get my in interior done hit me up with some #


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 9 2009, 02:28 PM~12654281
> *Qvo Arizona I need a good place to get my in interior done hit me up with some #
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jan 9 2009, 10:57 AM~12652677
> *What date is the super carshow at the fairgrounds ?
> *


March 1


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up East valley riderz if enyone want to kick it at sonic on power and baseline next Saturday 17 let me know for I can set thiz up


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 08:43 AM~12661338
> *What's up East valley riderz if enyone want to kick it at sonic on power and baseline next Saturday 17 let me know for I can set thiz up
> *


You gonna setup the Sonic's "Cruise Nights" again bro? :0


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 10 2009, 08:49 AM~12661368
> *
> *


:wave: Sup D-Boy? :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2009, 09:59 AM~12661758
> *You gonna setup the Sonic's "Cruise Nights" again bro? :0
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> :wave: Sup D-Boy? :wave:
> *


Trying 2 bro see who is down to take a drive


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 10:50 AM~12662063
> *Trying 2 bro see who is down to take a drive
> *



Throw in some free Sonic burgers and you'll have a grip of fools out there... 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2009, 12:18 PM~12662578
> *Throw in some free Sonic burgers and you'll have a grip of fools out there...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The best I can do is buy one get one free and .99 XL drinks lol if you guys bring kids 1.99 kid meals


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 10:50 AM~12662063
> *Trying 2 bro see who is down to take a drive
> *


Let me know! Ill cruise down there!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Did a photo session with Al Luna's 64 Intruders C.C. I got more coming soon.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 02:16 PM~12663302
> *The best I can do is buy one get one free and .99 XL drinks lol if you guys bring kids 1.99 kid meals
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 08:43 AM~12661338
> *What's up East valley riderz if enyone want to kick it at sonic on power and baseline next Saturday 17 let me know for I can set thiz up
> *


Sounds good my side of town :biggrin: .Let us know and we will be there


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well let's do thiz what time you guys think we be ok to meet there we got a big parking lot so we can find spot for everyone what about meet there around 6 when first start getting dark


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 08:45 PM~12665933
> *Well let's do thiz what time you guys think we be ok to meet there we got a big parking lot so we can find spot for everyone what about meet there around 6 when first start getting dark
> *


UCE Will be there !!!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

Q-VO HOMIES :wave:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 9 2009, 04:53 PM~12655592
> *March 1
> *


Good lookin out homie thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 11 2009, 09:40 AM~12669062
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Sonic on Power and Baseline?? You can count Techniques in. See you there


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Jan 11 2009, 12:52 PM~12670232
> *Sonic on Power and Baseline??  You can count Techniques in.  See you there
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice Pic !!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Jan 11 2009, 12:52 PM~12670232
> *Sonic on Power and Baseline??  You can count Techniques in.  See you there
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Kool bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:03 PM~12670312
> *Very Nice Pic !!! :biggrin:
> *


What's up bro James and Carlos are going Saturday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 11 2009, 01:52 PM~12670671
> *What's up bro James and Carlos are going Saturday
> *


I will bring it up at the meeting this evening and let them know


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Go Cardinals!!Home game nfc championship :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what's Crackin Augie!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 12 2009, 10:17 AM~12678631
> *what's Crackin Augie!
> *


chillnman..wuts good with u TRU? how was ur holidays?


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

just see n wats out there


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Jan 12 2009, 11:55 AM~12679308
> *just see n wats out there
> 
> 
> ...


whos ride is this?


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

IT USE TO B FROM YOUR CHAPTER but now it gots new guts a new top and color matched rims


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Jan 12 2009, 11:02 AM~12679372
> *IT USE TO B FROM YOUR CHAPTER  but now it gots new guts a new top and color matched rims
> *


Look real good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 12 2009, 06:53 PM~12683695
> *
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 12 2009, 07:36 PM~12684264
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

anyone from silent breeze c.c. ????/


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Jan 12 2009, 12:02 PM~12679372
> *IT USE TO B FROM YOUR CHAPTER  but now it gots new guts a new top and color matched rims
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning AZ siders. :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Wussup Dee, how u been?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 08:43 AM~12661338
> *What's up East valley riderz if enyone want to kick it at sonic on power and baseline next Saturday 17 let me know for I can set thiz up
> *


Whats up homie.. northside customs will be out there with the 68, and the regal..


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT IT DO!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2009, 08:43 AM~12661338
> *What's up East valley riderz if enyone want to kick it at sonic on power and baseline next Saturday 17 let me know for I can set thiz up
> *



Whats time?????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 07:47 AM~12689896
> *Wussup Dee, how u been?
> *



Livin like a gypsy....been staying at the shop and couches, trying to get this cheese saved up for the move to Cali.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

sup AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone cruise sundays anymore ?? If so where


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 13 2009, 03:31 PM~12693451
> *Whats time?????
> *


Some from PHX we getting togheter at 6 in the wash on baseline and central then take a cruz down baseline to power


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning AZ :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 13 2009, 10:12 PM~12697911
> *Does anyone cruise sundays anymore ?? If so where
> *


No cruzing enymore just kick back now pinche jura Dnt let us cruz enymore we get toheter at central and southern now by peter piper pizza


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2009, 06:07 AM~12699953
> *:wave: Good Morning AZ :wave:
> *


What's up Ruben good morning bro :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jan 13 2009, 01:30 PM~12692527
> * WHAT IT DO!!!
> *


Qvo bro :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 14 2009, 06:08 AM~12699954
> *No cruzing enymore just kick back now pinche jura Dnt let us cruz enymore we get toheter at central and southern now by peter piper pizza
> *


I cruised by there sunday no one was out must have been too cold :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 13 2009, 07:46 PM~12695423
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 14 2009, 06:10 AM~12699960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Augie? :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2009, 10:46 AM~12701108
> *Chillin homie.. here at the jale.. dealing with fools that shouldn't be allowed to own a cell phone.. :banghead: :biggrin:
> Sup Augie? :wave:
> *



SUP HOMIE...HOWS everything going


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 14 2009, 10:19 AM~12701403
> *SUP HOMIE...HOWS everything going
> *


Chillin homie.. You know.. Just working and working bro... :banghead:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2009, 10:25 AM~12701461
> *Chillin homie.. You know.. Just working and working bro... :banghead:
> *


We're gonna have a party the weekend of the 15th All-Star game weekend, you guys should try and come on out!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 14 2009, 11:16 AM~12701882
> *We're gonna have a party the weekend of the 15th All-Star game weekend, you guys should try and come on out!!!
> *


Hmm.. Not a bad idea homie.. :thumbsup:

I think there is an Oldies concert that saturday too... :cheesy: 

Art Laboe's Valentines show... :biggrin: We just might come down...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 14 2009, 12:49 PM~12702677
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ!!!!!!!

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :angel: :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D0%26_fvi%3D1
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 10:06 AM~12712477
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...%3D0%26_fvi%3D1
> :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: Real cool thing you're doing Jamal..


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 15 2009, 06:47 PM~12717137
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Roger gracias for el raite :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2009, 10:07 AM~12712482
> *:thumbsup: Real cool thing you're doing Jamal..
> *


X2


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

WHATS UP AZ FAMILIA :biggrin: 

TODAY THE IRAQI GUYS BROUGHT A HUM-VEE THAT NEEDED SOME WORK!








































WE HAD TO PULL A LATE ONE FOR THIS ONE  








BUT YOU KNOW ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up az side homies! Just wanted to let you guys know that Im now a photographer for Impala's Magazine in the phoenix area. I'll be hitting up shows and events here in the valley! If your club is having a show, kickback, cruise etc get at me up and I'll hit it up! 

I'll be covering all the action at Sonic this saturday night! So get the rides clean, hoppers juiced, and ladies looking hot! Ill be there! Much love and respect!


"BigMando"
Impala's Magazine


Impala's Magazine


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 16 2009, 06:58 AM~12721414
> *What's up Roger gracias for el raite :wave:  :wave:
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725702
> *Whats up az side homies! Just wanted to let you guys know that Im now a photographer for Impala's Magazine in the phoenix area. I'll be hitting up shows and events here in the valley! If your club is having a show, kickback, cruise etc get at me up and I'll hit it up!
> 
> I'll be covering all the action at Sonic this saturday night! So get the rides clean, hoppers juiced, and ladies looking hot! Ill be there! Much love and respect!
> ...



Congrats homie! :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


Can't wait to see your pics inside the pages of Impalas Mag...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm in Detroit and it's -12 degrees!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2009, 05:12 PM~12726469
> *Congrats homie! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> Can't wait to see your pics inside the pages of Impalas Mag...
> *


Thanks homie!! Cant wait to put in work! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725702
> *Whats up az side homies! Just wanted to let you guys know that Im now a photographer for Impala's Magazine in the phoenix area. I'll be hitting up shows and events here in the valley! If your club is having a show, kickback, cruise etc get at me up and I'll hit it up!
> 
> I'll be covering all the action at Sonic this saturday night! So get the rides clean, hoppers juiced, and ladies looking hot! Ill be there! Much love and respect!
> ...


Kool bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 16 2009, 05:14 PM~12726495
> *Thanks homie!! Cant wait to put in work! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=453252&st=0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:20 PM~12728798
> *KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009
> ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

What time is this Sonic thing going on?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicious Custom Paint
623-221-5261

PPG Platinum Certified
ALL PPG products from start to finish

Body man and Painter combined with over 35 yrs experience



1970 Mustang Mach 1 All PPG Black 

Cut to a mirror shine!


































Is this a mirror or a door panel?!!!

















































All work guaranteed and professionally done


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 17 2009, 05:58 PM~12735194
> *What time is this Sonic thing going on?
> *


any clubs rollin?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sleeping.............waiting to come out again


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicious make over.................coming out soon


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Lookin damn good! I need my car repainted!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicious Custom Paint

1982 Coupe DeVille Frame


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 06:22 PM~12735416
> *Lookin damn good! I need my car repainted!!
> *



Give him a call....623-221-5261

Don't be scared!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2009, 06:07 PM~12735270
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...



 Damn...  



:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2009, 06:17 PM~12735372
> *Vicious make over.................coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH JUAN..


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725702
> *Whats up az side homies! Just wanted to let you guys know that Im now a photographer for Impala's Magazine in the phoenix area. I'll be hitting up shows and events here in the valley! If your club is having a show, kickback, cruise etc get at me up and I'll hit it up!
> 
> I'll be covering all the action at Sonic this saturday night! So get the rides clean, hoppers juiced, and ladies looking hot! Ill be there! Much love and respect!
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

GO CARDS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jan 18 2009, 09:48 AM~12739449
> *GO CARDS!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


what time do they play??


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ARIZONA ARE THE MUTHAFUCKIN CHAMPS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrat's to the ARIZONA CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona just want to say thanks to all the clubs to show up to sonic on Saturday. Slow Lane Familia, Technics, UCE, Unity, S Few, Devios, Lowriderstyle, Royal Fantisis, Mando with the impala magazine and all the solo riderz. Course my new familia was there 2 to support MAJESTICS. 
Apologize if I miss a club was 2 many cars.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 18 2009, 09:32 PM~12744556
> *What's up Arizona just want to say thanks to all the clubs to show up to sonic on Saturday. Slow Lane Familia, Technics, UCE, S Few, Devios, Lowriderstyle,  Royal Fantisis, Mando with the impala magazine and all the solo riderz. Course my new familia was there 2 to support MAJESTICS.
> Apologize if I miss a club was 2 many cars.
> *


Thanks for getting a hangout together !! It was close to my house :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2009, 09:34 PM~12744580
> *Thanks for getting a hangout together !! It was close to my house  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
We can try to doit againg what about 2 weeks after the March show you guys pick the day Saturday or sun Sunday


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 18 2009, 09:32 PM~12744556
> *What's up Arizona just want to say thanks to all the clubs to show up to sonic on Saturday. Slow Lane Familia, Technics, UCE, Unity, S Few, Devios, Lowriderstyle,  Royal Fantisis, Mando with the impala magazine and all the solo riderz. Course my new familia was there 2 to support MAJESTICS.
> Apologize if I miss a club was 2 many cars.
> *



Whats up homie! Thanks for the invite. Let me know when its going down again. You know I'll be there! 

BigMando

BMPhotography - Impalas Magazine Photographer


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!

:barf: 

I HATE MONDAY HANGOVERS!!!!!!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homies! Im looking for a model for a upcoming feature photo shoot! If you guys know of any ladies that might have what it takes to model in Impalas Magazine let me know! Thanks :biggrin: 

BigMando
Impalas Magazine Photographer - Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 19 2009, 06:28 PM~12752329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to be at the Sonic Happening. Its all about CLUB UNITY. We must support each other.
So were are the Pic's?










http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!

WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009

WHERE: GILBERT ROAD AND ELLIOT ROAD

ALL CAR CLUBS, BIKES AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED. MOVE-IN IS FROM 8am - 11am. SHOW IS FROM 11am - 5 pm. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. THERE WILL ALSO BE AWARDS AND RAFFLES!!! SO PLEASE JOIN US AND LETS SHOW THE KIDS THAT LOWRIDING IS A POSITIVE INFLUENCE!!!!! MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 20 2009, 04:36 AM~12757833
> *Glad to be at the Sonic Happening. Its all about CLUB UNITY. We must support each other.
> So were are the Pic's?
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 20 2009, 09:36 AM~12759183
> *X2
> *



X3!!!


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 20 2009, 09:26 AM~12759074
> *PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!
> 
> WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009
> ...


i like to see people doin things for the kids.. i used to work for tolleson boys and girls club and is currently in the process of getting back with the boys and girls club.. i will also ttry and put together something like this


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2009, 06:17 PM~12735372
> *Vicious make over.................coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


how much he paint job hit u for?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kuruption109_@Jan 20 2009, 09:45 AM~12759260
> *how much he paint job hit u for?
> *


  

Not sure if you asked how much he charges??

Hit him up Albert Lebario aka VICIOUS
623-221-5261


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kuruption109_@Jan 20 2009, 09:42 AM~12759234
> *i like to see people doin things for the kids.. i used to work for tolleson boys and girls club and is currently in the process of getting back with the boys and girls club.. i will also ttry and put together something like this
> *


I be there :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG AZ.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 20 2009, 09:37 AM~12759190
> *X3!!!
> *


x4 lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 20 2009, 09:26 AM~12759074
> *PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!
> 
> WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009
> ...


Damn! I'll be at the MC Bener One Rap Video shoot at South Mountain Park!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few shots I took at sonic! Hope you homies like them!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 04:12 PM~12762882
> *Here are a few shots I took at sonic! Hope you homies like them!
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE............* :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks bro!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 04:12 PM~12762882
> *Here are a few shots I took at sonic! Hope you homies like them!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dawg thankx for the fotos


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

EXCELLENT PICS FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Lets keep the East side sonic thing goin, great turn out..... Maybe once a month or so?????????????


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Jan 20 2009, 11:23 PM~12767992
> *Lets keep the East side sonic thing goin, great turn out.....  Maybe once a month or so?????????????
> *


we are in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Jan 20 2009, 11:23 PM~12767992
> *Lets keep the East side sonic thing goin, great turn out.....  Maybe once a month or so?????????????
> *


I was thinking 2 weeks after the March show. Lotz of riderz will be getting ready for the show what you guys think


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2009, 06:07 PM~12735270
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


??</span> </span></span>


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

What up AZ, first off congrats to the Cardinals. Since they cut down the tours, I think March 1 is gonna be a show not to miss. Good excuse to drive to AZ and visit some familia and check out the show too. Maybe hit a little late night cruising on the 43rd and Thomas, maybe a new spot now, but that's where it used to be when I went to school there.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Anybody got a contact number for Eddies, I think they still around. They used to sell low lows like g-bodies in Phx that was back in the 90's when I used to live in PHX. Thanks.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jan 20 2009, 12:22 PM~12760914
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG AZ.
> *


que onda mando :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2009, 05:29 AM~12769073
> *I was thinking 2 weeks after the March show. Lotz of riderz  will be getting ready for the show what you guys think
> *


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

> *I was thinking 2 weeks after the March show. Lotz of riderz will be getting ready for the show what you guys think*



So what March 14th Sat. night at 7pm?????????????????????????


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2009, 05:29 AM~12769073
> *I was thinking 2 weeks after the March show. Lotz of riderz  will be getting ready for the show what you guys think
> *


we need to do it sooner then that Gato!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 22 2009, 12:16 AM~12779506
> *we need to do it sooner then that Gato!!!!
> *


Welll are you guys going cruzing Saturday we can go after let me know


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 21 2009, 01:02 PM~12771922
> *Anybody got a contact number for Eddies, I think they still around.  They used to sell low lows like g-bodies in Phx that was back in the 90's when I used to live in PHX.  Thanks.   :biggrin:
> *


don't have a number but he is still around. 32nd street south of the 202


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jan 21 2009, 12:38 PM~12771710
> *??</span>  </span></span>
> *


Hit up VICIOUS 623-221-5261


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 21 2009, 11:45 AM~12770735
> *
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 22 2009, 09:54 AM~12781162
> *
> *


whats crackn homie :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona what's good


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2009, 10:00 AM~12781201
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Ruben :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2009, 10:14 AM~12781299
> *What's up Ruben :wave:
> *



Qvo homie? :biggrin: Caddy looking good bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2009, 10:18 AM~12781318
> *Qvo homie? :biggrin: Caddy looking good bro.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro hope be ready for Marc:h


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 22 2009, 11:02 AM~12781218
> *whats crackn homie :biggrin:
> *


getting ready for this march show :biggrin: ..u send in ur papperwrk yet?


qvo, KNIGHTSTALKER. :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 22 2009, 11:58 AM~12782211
> *getting ready for this march show :biggrin: ..u send in ur papperwrk yet?
> qvo, KNIGHTSTALKER. :wave:
> *


 :nosad: :NOT YET IMA GET TO IT TOMARROW :biggrin: DO YOU GOT YOURS IN YET?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 04:12 PM~12762882
> *Here are a few shots I took at sonic! Hope you homies like them!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRUH THOSE ARE SOME FIRME PICS!!!! WE WOULD REALLY LOVE TO HAVE YOU TAKE SOME PICS AT OUR SHOW AND SHINE FEBRUARY 7TH!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 22 2009, 11:58 AM~12782211
> *qvo, KNIGHTSTALKER. :wave:
> *


Sup big homie? :wave: Get at me when you get a chance... :biggrin:


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 21 2009, 01:02 PM~12771922
> *Anybody got a contact number for Eddies, I think they still around.  They used to sell low lows like g-bodies in Phx that was back in the 90's when I used to live in PHX.  Thanks.   :biggrin:
> *


Eddie 602-275-7774 or Mark 480-292-7899 there you go homie


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2009, 06:40 AM~12780256
> *Hit up VICIOUS 623-221-5261
> 
> 
> *


 orale thx bro..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 22 2009, 10:13 AM~12781290
> *Qvo Arizona what's good
> *


Whats good? Something new to hit the AZ SIDE! 

WHATs Up Homies!!!! I just started my dotcom. Stop by and check it out. Ill be posting stuff as it goes down. I still got some more work to do on it but just a taste of whats to come!!!!


Offical page of BigMando Photography - Phoenix Arizona's Lowride Photographer

www.bigmandoaz.com


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 22 2009, 12:12 PM~12782319
> *DAMN BRUH THOSE ARE SOME FIRME PICS!!!! WE WOULD REALLY LOVE TO HAVE YOU TAKE SOME PICS AT OUR SHOW AND SHINE FEBRUARY 7TH!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro! Hit me up I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 22 2009, 07:59 PM~12786798
> *Whats good? Something new to hit the AZ SIDE!
> 
> WHATs Up Homies!!!! I just started my dotcom. Stop by and check it out. Ill be posting stuff as it goes down. I still got some more work to do on it but just a taste of whats to come!!!!
> ...



Site looks good Mando.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, TRUDAWG, jsobera



Click to expand...

*:wave: Sup Ryan? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 22 2009, 08:00 PM~12786806
> *thanks bro! Hit me up I'll see what I can do!
> *


Q-VO BRUH!! ALRIGHT I WILL HIT U UP!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:








:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 23 2009, 10:29 AM~12792072
> *Site looks good Mando.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! I got some stuff to ad on there! Most of the stuff I cover in phoenix will get posted on there along with the stuff I do for the magazine!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 23 2009, 02:26 PM~12794337
> *Thanks bro! I got some stuff to ad on there! Most of the stuff I cover in phoenix will get posted on there along with the stuff I do for the magazine!
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

GOT ALL SIZES starting at $10 bucks









MousePads $15 you can add a name to it!









stickers starting at $10 can make bigger sizes n different colors!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 23 2009, 11:58 PM~12799221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT A SHIRT MIKE


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Some new stuff I did this year...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 24 2009, 02:00 AM~12799830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Dee!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 23 2009, 11:58 PM~12799221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are these bootleg or officially licensed? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 24 2009, 09:08 AM~12800932
> *Are these bootleg or officially licensed?  :dunno:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 24 2009, 07:14 PM~12804801
> *om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

old schoolis having a picnic today oso park


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 24 2009, 09:08 AM~12800932
> *Are these bootleg or officially licensed?  :dunno:
> *


DOES IT MATTER? its CARDINAL GEAR! do you need some? the spokes on your car are they DAYTONS or boot leg?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks for the props Ruben and Fred.

I'll be hitting you up this week Fred, so I can get that roof off of you.


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal

and big AL from washington against the brown regal that Lac is clean and it works


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 25 2009, 09:25 PM~12812879
> *DOES IT MATTER? its CARDINAL GEAR! do you need some? the spokes on your car are they DAYTONS or boot leg?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 26 2009, 08:14 AM~12816860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 lmao


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2009, 09:07 AM~12817135
> *X2 lmao
> *


yea that shit was kinda funny :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ!!!! 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2009, 09:07 AM~12817135
> *X2 lmao
> *


x3 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 26 2009, 11:09 AM~12817960
> *
> *


What's up Chano :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 26 2009, 01:14 PM~12819032
> *What's up Chano :wave:
> *



El Gato
*****
Posts: 2,426
Joined: Aug 2006
From: C-town
*Car Club: Majestics PHX*


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2009, 12:36 PM~12818704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin shotgun with INTRUDERS C.C. !

BigMando 

IMPALAS MAGAZINE PHOTOGRAPHER- PHX, AZ - ARE YOU READY?


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 24 2009, 09:08 AM~12800932
> *Are these bootleg or officially licensed?  :dunno:
> *


DAM R U A COP? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGMANDOAZ.COM has posted a new poll on the website! 

"What year Impala, makes the best lowrider?" 1958 TO 1969 ?????

go to BIGMANDOAZ.COM to take the poll lets see what layitlow members think!

BigMando

BigMando Photography - BIGMANDOAZ.COM
Impalas Magazine Photographer - Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM~12814985
> *congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal
> 
> and big AL from washington against the brown regal that Lac is clean and it works
> *


yea that lac is pretty clean for a hopper but the brown regal broke it off badly how many times did we hit the bumper at least 10 with higher inches a real street car single pump that caddy is a double pump 14 batteries and got beat just for the record...so take it back to street life and rework it the brown regal puttin it down for az...TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## r.duarte82cutty (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

QUOTE(genuine @ Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM) *
congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal

and big AL from washington against the brown regal that Lac is clean and it works



> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 03:45 PM~12820220
> *yea that lac is pretty clean for a hopper but the brown regal broke it off badly how many times did we hit the bumper at least 10 with higher inches a real street car single pump that caddy is a double pump 14 batteries and got beat just for the record...so take it back to street life and rework it the brown regal puttin it down for az...TEAM BLOW ME
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM TEAM BLOW ME setting it off in 09 already!! I heard that impala that STREET LIFE hopped last night got stuck. :roflmao:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

:loco: the caddy was higher and I thought a hop was how high not a race or a hit bumper competition and we have video and yes the 63 got stuck the first time but after that it was bumper all day and franks was a magnet all night streetlife kings of the street 2009 including yours we got trophies to prove it


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 26 2009, 07:32 PM~12822432
> *:loco: the caddy was higher and I thought a hop was how high not a race or a hit bumper competition and we have video and yes the 63 got stuck the first time but after that it was bumper all day and franks was a magnet all night streetlife kings of the street 2009  including yours we got trophies to prove it
> *


ur crazy as fuck u need glasses todd took the lost last night in front of everyone stupid u need to listen when ur daddy todd talks we stay ready we can do this anyday ur a cheer leader that has no hopper the impala won cool that caddy was weak as fuck for a double just for the record i no u guys tryin to make dude from washington feel good cause streetlife worked on it and u guys didnt want to look stupid losing his first hop but u did hes 0 and 1 team blow me took that hands down ask any one that was there u guys lost ur excuse was its a big cadillac but left out it was double pump...BIG WILL TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

GENUINE WHO THE FUCK R U ANYWAY


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 08:12 PM~12822936
> *ur crazy as fuck u need glasses todd took the lost last night in front of everyone stupid u need to listen when ur daddy todd talks we stay ready we can do this anyday ur a cheer leader that has no hopper the impala won cool that caddy was weak as fuck for a double just for the record i no u guys tryin to make dude from washington feel good cause streetlife worked on it and u guys didnt want to look stupid losing his first hop but u did hes 0 and 1 team blow me took that hands down ask any one that was there u guys lost ur excuse was its a big cadillac but left out it was double pump...BIG WILL TEAM BLOW ME
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 08:14 PM~12822969
> *GENUINE WHO THE FUCK R U ANYWAY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 08:14 PM~12822969
> *GENUINE WHO THE FUCK R U ANYWAY
> *


HES JUST A LIL DOUCHE BAG THAT HANGS OUT AT TODDS AND WORKS FOR FREE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 26 2009, 07:32 PM~12822432
> *:loco: the caddy was higher and I thought a hop was how high not a race or a hit bumper competition and we have video and yes the 63 got stuck the first time but after that it was bumper all day and franks was a magnet all night streetlife kings of the street 2009  including yours we got trophies to prove it
> *


LOL ANYBODY CAN PUT TROPHIES TOGETHER...WAT DOES A FUCKIN TROPHY PROVE? :rofl:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 26 2009, 07:32 PM~12822432
> *:loco: the caddy was higher and I thought a hop was how high not a race or a hit bumper competition and we have video and yes the 63 got stuck the first time but after that it was bumper all day and franks was a magnet all night streetlife kings of the street 2009  including yours we got trophies to prove it
> *


who the fuck is this idiot get off todds dick and get a fucking hopper and then come on my street and if you got fucking problem call me 602-690-6555. :angry: :angry:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 08:14 PM~12822969
> *GENUINE WHO THE FUCK R U ANYWAY
> *


HERE IS THE LAME FUCK TRYING TO SELL THIS PIECE OF SHIT. HE PUT AIRBAGS IN- BAGS ARE FOR **** HOMMIE! PUT SOME HYDROS IN IT IM SURE TEAM BLOW ME HAS A LINCOLN WAITING FOR YOUR ASS!!!  
QUOTE(genuine @ Jan 24 2009, 07:14 PM) *
om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics cool.gif




cool.gif


user posted image

user posted image

user posted image

user posted image


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

nicely said frank like dude says in the new rollin video dream team doesnt take loses but they did wit that lac from washington pull up also when u bring out ur car i got u hopper or no hopper genuine


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(genuine @ Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM) *
congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal

and big AL from washington against the brown regal that Lac is clean and it works



> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 03:45 PM~12820220
> *yea that lac is pretty clean for a hopper but the brown regal broke it off badly how many times did we hit the bumper at least 10 with higher inches a real street car single pump that caddy is a double pump 14 batteries and got beat just for the record...so take it back to street life and rework it the brown regal puttin it down for az...TEAM BLOW ME
> *


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Jan 27 2009, 08:21 AM~12827449
> *
> QUOTE(genuine @ Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM) *
> congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal
> ...



WILYUM TELLING IT LIKE IT IS


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Jan 27 2009, 08:01 AM~12827310
> *HERE IS THE LAME FUCK TRYING TO SELL THIS PIECE OF SHIT. HE PUT AIRBAGS IN- BAGS ARE FOR **** HOMMIE! PUT SOME HYDROS IN IT IM SURE TEAM BLOW ME HAS A LINCOLN WAITING FOR YOUR ASS!!!
> QUOTE(genuine @ Jan 24 2009, 07:14 PM) *
> om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics  cool.gif
> ...


He didn't put aftermarket airbags in it he replaced the STOCK air ride in it :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 26 2009, 01:34 PM~12819206
> *El Gato
> *****
> Posts: 2,426
> ...


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


qvo to ALL :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I see all these lips moving! :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jan 26 2009, 08:21 PM~12823050
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 27 2009, 10:31 AM~12828001
> *I see all these lips moving! :0
> *


SUP TRU :biggrin: ,,


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 27 2009, 09:37 AM~12828056
> *SUP TRU :biggrin: ,,
> *


 :0 :wave: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

damn! Alot going on in here! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 27 2009, 10:38 AM~12828064
> *:0  :wave:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: its poppin in here..lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 09:38 AM~12828068
> *damn! Alot going on in here! :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Mando site looking good bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 27 2009, 09:45 AM~12828125
> *Qvo Mando site looking good bro
> *


Thanks homie! Whats good? You hittin up the rap video shoot?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jan 27 2009, 09:15 AM~12827870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sup homies? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 09:46 AM~12828140
> *Thanks homie! Whats good? You hittin up the rap video shoot?
> *


No sure my car will be down thiz weekend and next weekend I'm going to married clases all freaking day


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 27 2009, 10:00 AM~12828270
> *No sure my car will be down thiz weekend and next weekend I'm going to married clases all freaking day
> *


If you get a chance cruise by, I'll be there covering it!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sup Ruben are you comming for the show


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2009, 09:51 AM~12828188
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sup homies? :biggrin: :wave:
> *



sup bro! phx march 1>>you??????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:02 AM~12828287
> *If you get a chance cruise by, I'll be there covering it!
> *


I will try the video shot is almost on my backyard lol I live on central and baseline


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 27 2009, 10:02 AM~12828294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'ma try and make it homies... :biggrin: My plates expire in feb... so getting there the friday before would give me time to renew my plates and maybe squeeze the show in there.. kill 2 birds... :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2009, 11:13 AM~12828387
> *I'ma try and make it homies... :biggrin: My plates expire in feb... so getting there the friday before would give me time to renew my plates and maybe squeeze the show in there.. kill 2 birds... :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 27 2009, 10:18 AM~12828430
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Sup Augie? You been working that camera bro! I seen the pics you posted..

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2009, 10:13 AM~12828387
> *I'ma try and make it homies... :biggrin: My plates expire in feb... so getting there the friday before would give me time to renew my plates and maybe squeeze the show in there.. kill 2 birds... :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan! lol I'll be covering the show! Plus want to get pics with all the homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 26 2009, 12:20 AM~12814985
> *congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal
> 
> and big AL from washington against the brown regal that Lac is clean and it works
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:20 AM~12828451
> *Sounds like a plan! lol I'll be covering the show! Plus want to get pics with all the homies!  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2009, 10:13 AM~12828387
> *I'ma try and make it homies... :biggrin: My plates expire in feb... so getting there the friday before would give me time to renew my plates and maybe squeeze the show in there.. kill 2 birds... :biggrin:
> *


Kool hope you can make it like that Mando can take some pic with us the homies lmao JK Mando


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 27 2009, 09:41 AM~12828096
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  its poppin in here..lol
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:04 AM~12828308
> *sup bro! phx march 1>>you??????
> *


what up mando :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 27 2009, 10:36 AM~12828613
> *what up mando :wave:
> *


Doin work! whats new with you homie? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2009, 10:13 AM~12828387
> *I'ma try and make it homies... :biggrin: My plates expire in feb... so getting there the friday before would give me time to renew my plates and maybe squeeze the show in there.. kill 2 birds... :biggrin:
> *


Plus Ill take a pic with you and the placas so you have proof they are renewed! lol


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:39 AM~12828648
> *Doin work! whats new with you homie? :biggrin:
> *


did you get the pic of the tre off to the paint shop? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Jan 27 2009, 10:46 AM~12828694
> *did you get the pic of the tre off to the paint shop? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! Im still looking for a model! I'll get one by shoot time for sure! I want to shoot the caddy for my website! We will have to set that up one also!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

"WE KEEPING IT REAL, STRAIGHT BACKYARD SHIT THATS HOW WE DO IT BIG M IV LIFE......................


TU SABES HOMIE :yes: :yes:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2009, 11:19 AM~12828443
> *:wave: Sup Augie? You been working that camera bro! I seen the pics you posted..
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THOSE R RAW SHOTS..IM STILL PLAYING WITH THEM ,,YA know..we need to talk wen u come down.. homie..


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 27 2009, 11:47 AM~12828709
> *
> *


sup jen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:50 AM~12828728
> *Yes sir! Im still looking for a model! I'll get one by shoot time for sure! I want to shoot the caddy for my website! We will have to set that up one also!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Jan 27 2009, 09:38 AM~12828064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup homies! Augie u find them pics yet??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 10:41 AM~12828662
> *Plus Ill take a pic with you and the placas so you have proof they are renewed! lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 27 2009, 11:28 AM~12829064
> *THOSE R RAW SHOTS..IM STILL PLAYING WITH THEM ,,YA know..we need to talk wen u come down.. homie..
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Jan 27 2009, 11:30 AM~12829078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 25 2009, 08:25 PM~12812879
> *DOES IT MATTER? its CARDINAL GEAR! do you need some? the spokes on your car are they DAYTONS or boot leg?
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: THATS FUNNY MIKE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jan 26 2009, 08:12 PM~12822936
> *ur crazy as fuck u need glasses todd took the lost last night in front of everyone stupid u need to listen when ur daddy todd talks we stay ready we can do this anyday ur a cheer leader that has no hopper the impala won cool that caddy was weak as fuck for a double just for the record i no u guys tryin to make dude from washington feel good cause streetlife worked on it and u guys didnt want to look stupid losing his first hop but u did hes 0 and 1 team blow me took that hands down ask any one that was there u guys lost ur excuse was its a big cadillac but left out it was double pump...BIG WILL TEAM BLOW ME
> *


YOU TELL EM WILL..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Jan 27 2009, 08:21 AM~12827449
> *
> QUOTE(genuine @ Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM) *
> congrats to bear from certified ridaz and streetlife customs for the win tonight against franks black regal
> ...


BIG WILL SPANKING THAT AZZZ..........


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Jan 27 2009, 08:25 AM~12827481
> *
> WILYUM TELLING IT LIKE IT IS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO WILL.


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to BEAR CERTIFIED RIDAZ C.C.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsdown: FAIL......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12830686
> *BIG WILL SPANKING THAT AZZZ..........
> *


That Video Dont LIE


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop64ss_@Jan 27 2009, 03:56 PM~12831790
> *That Video Dont LIE
> *


X2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you guys need to set up a date! Pull out the stick and measure them up one by one! Get someone not affliated with any of you to judge and measure the stick!

the HOP stick dont lie!!!!!! Then we will see who got it and who dont!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 27 2009, 02:24 PM~12830889
> *:loco:
> *


IN DENILE..... :uh:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

just called it like i seen it you guys have any thing to say my numbers is on here here it is again 602 400 1844 Im at streelife all day FYI that lincoln comes stock with air bags in the rear like most of the others smart guy know your rides plus I got a 64 in paint process with a full frame and a little lock up and chrome undies ill come see you when its done I had a G body when I was 15


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 27 2009, 04:43 PM~12832393
> *just called it like i seen it you guys have any thing to say my numbers is on here here it is again 602 400 1844 Im at streelife all day FYI that lincoln comes stock with air bags in the rear like most of the others smart guy know your rides  plus I got a 64 in paint process with a full frame and a little lock up and chrome undies ill come see you when its done I had a G body when I was 15
> *


like i said u need glasses watch the video cant wait to see ur so called impala i got another single wit a little lock up let do this when i was 15 i had cars too what does that mean i know u got beat make excuses...team blow me


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

the HOMIE NIPSY HUSSLE and GAME


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jan 27 2009, 04:43 PM~12832393
> *just called it like i seen it you guys have any thing to say my numbers is on here here it is again 602 400 1844 Im at streelife all day FYI that lincoln comes stock with air bags in the rear like most of the others smart guy know your rides  plus I got a 64 in paint process with a full frame and a little lock up and chrome undies ill come see you when its done I had a G body when I was 15
> *


WHO CARES WHAT YOUR GRANDPA GAVE YOU AT 15, BETTER YET WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT YOU HAD, WHAT YOU GOT AND FOR THE MOST PART WHO YOU ARE! STOP CHEERLEADING LIKE U SAID YOU GOT AIRBAGS ON THERE.....BAGS ARE FOR **** :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL SMART GUY HMMMMMMM YOUR TRYING TO CLOWN ME FOO WHAT ABOUT THIS....om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum *i dont know how to post pics *cool. SMART GUY HAAA get a life!


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 27 2009, 02:15 PM~12830767
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to BEAR CERTIFIED RIDAZ C.C.
> *


 YOUR RIGHT:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR TRYING! THE BROWN REGAL WITH A SINGLE PUMP LOOKED GOOD NEXT TO YOUR LAC WITH A DOUBLE PUMP. REAL TALK YOU DROVE MANY MILES JUST FOR THAT? psss psss go to FRANKS HYDRAULICS he will make it go HIGHER


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 AM~12835183
> *WHO CARES WHAT YOUR GRANDPA GAVE YOU AT 15, BETTER YET WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT YOU HAD, WHAT YOU GOT AND FOR THE MOST PART WHO YOU ARE! STOP CHEERLEADING LIKE U SAID YOU GOT AIRBAGS ON THERE.....BAGS ARE FOR ****  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL SMART GUY HMMMMMMM  YOUR TRYING TO CLOWN ME FOO WHAT ABOUT THIS....om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics cool. SMART GUY HAAA get a life!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD GET A BANNER MADE??


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 28 2009, 09:25 AM~12835741
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD GET A BANNER MADE??
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a shot I took some time back @ M&Sons!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Who want to kick it at sonic thiz Saturday let me know


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 09:42 AM~12835921
> *Here is a shot I took some time back @ M&Sons!
> 
> 
> ...


The car looks like Jaime :nicoderm:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 27 2009, 05:08 PM~12831933
> *IN DENILE..... :uh:
> *


i hope were talking about the 63 and the black regal.


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:19 AM~12835232
> *YOUR RIGHT:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  FOR TRYING! THE  BROWN REGAL WITH A SINGLE PUMP LOOKED GOOD NEXT TO YOUR LAC WITH A DOUBLE PUMP. REAL TALK YOU DROVE MANY MILES JUST FOR THAT? psss psss go to FRANKS HYDRAULICS he will make it go HIGHER
> *


im talking about my RED 63 AND FRANKS REGAL.


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 28 2009, 07:35 AM~12835035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this my shit right here.... bang this in ya whips.


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 28 2009, 08:35 AM~12835035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the big homie syco shot me a cd its baggin about to turn it on rite now.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 22 2009, 03:15 AM~12780213
> *don't have a number but he is still around. 32nd street south of the 202
> *



Cool thanks man, maybe I'll check it out on the weekend of the LRM show. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 28 2009, 07:35 AM~12835035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

you need to make me a poster of that car Mando!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 AM~12835183
> *WHO CARES WHAT YOUR GRANDPA GAVE YOU AT 15, BETTER YET WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT YOU HAD, WHAT YOU GOT AND FOR THE MOST PART WHO YOU ARE! STOP CHEERLEADING LIKE U SAID YOU GOT AIRBAGS ON THERE.....BAGS ARE FOR ****  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL SMART GUY HMMMMMMM  YOUR TRYING TO CLOWN ME FOO WHAT ABOUT THIS....om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics cool. SMART GUY HAAA get a life!
> *


This fuck talking about cheerleaders, but your doing the same damn thing. Hypocritical ass fool. :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 AM~12835982
> *Who want to kick it at sonic thiz Saturday let me know
> *


I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2009, 12:45 PM~12837814
> *you need to make me a poster of that car Mando!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


is that your car??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Call Ricordo @ 480-570-2388


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 28 2009, 01:07 PM~12837962
> *I'm down :biggrin:
> *


which one?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

g morning Ruben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING ARIZONA!!!!

:wave: :wave: 

I SHOULD HAVE OUR SHOW AND SHINE FLYER UP BY THIS WEEKEND!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

QUOTE(COOLIDGE4LIFE @ Jan 28 2009, 08:09 AM) *
WHO CARES WHAT YOUR GRANDPA GAVE YOU AT 15, BETTER YET WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT YOU HAD, WHAT YOU GOT AND FOR THE MOST PART WHO YOU ARE! STOP CHEERLEADING LIKE U SAID YOU GOT AIRBAGS ON THERE.....BAGS ARE FOR **** roflmao.gif roflmao.gif LOL SMART GUY HMMMMMMM YOUR TRYING TO CLOWN ME FOO WHAT ABOUT THIS....om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics cool. SMART GUY HAAA get a life!



> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 28 2009, 01:06 PM~12837951
> *This fuck talking about cheerleaders, but your doing the same damn thing. Hypocritical ass fool. :uh:
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOU LIL RASCAL :roflmao: :roflmao: WHICH ONE ARE YOU? ALFALFA! STAY OUT OF IT. GO WASH THE DISHES LIKE YOUR LADY TOLD YOU TOO.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

WE SHOULD HAVE THE OFFICIAL FLYER UP BY THIS WEEKEND!! FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL CHRIS 602-670-4820 OR ELIAS 602-367-2062. HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!! 


*********************************************************
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!

WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009

WHERE: GILBERT ROAD AND ELLIOT ROAD

ALL CAR CLUBS, BIKES AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED. MOVE-IN IS FROM 8am - 11am. SHOW IS FROM 11am - 5 pm. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. THERE WILL ALSO BE AWARDS AND RAFFLES!!! SO PLEASE JOIN US AND LETS SHOW THE KIDS THAT LOWRIDING IS A POSITIVE INFLUENCE!!!!! MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 29 2009, 07:51 AM~12846765
> *g morning Ruben
> *


:wave: Sup Dee? How you been homie?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 28 2009, 09:59 PM~12844184
> *which one?
> *


Power and baseline


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

When? I'm down for that!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 29 2009, 08:16 AM~12847399
> *WE SHOULD HAVE THE OFFICIAL FLYER UP BY THIS WEEKEND!! FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL CHRIS 602-670-4820 OR ELIAS 602-367-2062. HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!!
> *********************************************************
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!
> ...


That is cool. Phoenix Riderz would love to support this event however we have a prior commitment that day that we cannot reschedule :biggrin: good looking out for the community!  We'll catch you next time


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 AM~12848608
> *Power and baseline
> *


hey dawg i like that cadillac bro. i saw it yesterday on central ave. looks nice
(i was driving a black tahoe next to you).


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE EXTRA 63 IMPALA PARTS LAYING AROUND LET ME KNOW


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 AM~12848608
> *Power and baseline
> *



damn, im out of town right now! the last time was badass! well let me know whe the next one comes up!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:43 AM~12847113
> *QUOTE(COOLIDGE4LIFE @ Jan 28 2009, 08:09 AM) *
> WHO CARES WHAT YOUR GRANDPA GAVE YOU AT 15, BETTER YET WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT YOU HAD, WHAT YOU GOT AND FOR THE MOST PART WHO YOU ARE! STOP CHEERLEADING LIKE U SAID YOU GOT AIRBAGS ON THERE.....BAGS ARE FOR ****  roflmao.gif  roflmao.gif LOL SMART GUY HMMMMMMM  YOUR TRYING TO CLOWN ME FOO WHAT ABOUT THIS....om selling my 2001 lincoln towncar for $6000 obo its an ivory color tiara collection with the cartier package with tan leather 9 inch monitors and a double din dash with 2 kicker 12s and JL audio amp its runs perfect on 14 x 7s it has the quarter vinyl top with the thick chrome molding on the side my name is Carlos call me at 602 400 1844 you can see pics on the majestics g town forum i dont know how to post pics cool. SMART GUY HAAA get a life!
> AHHHHHHHHHHH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOU LIL RASCAL  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHICH ONE ARE YOU? ALFALFA! STAY OUT OF IT. GO WASH THE DISHES LIKE YOUR LADY TOLD YOU TOO.
> *


Why don't you keep your cocksucker shut and i wouldn't have to call you on the bullshit coming out your mouth. Your the one doing nothing but talking shit to people you don't know, trying to stir shit up. Why don't you take your troll ass back under the bridge you crawled out from under and shut the fuck up.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 29 2009, 09:55 AM~12847885
> *:wave: Sup Dee? How you been homie?
> *


Just chillin, working, and getting the $ to move to California


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jan 29 2009, 12:19 PM~12849300
> *hey dawg i like that cadillac bro. i saw it yesterday on central ave. looks nice
> (i was driving a black tahoe next to you).
> *


Thanks bro I still have lots to do but is getting togheter litle by litle


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 29 2009, 03:36 PM~12851160
> *damn, im out of town right now! the last time was badass! well let me know whe the next one comes up!
> *


Its kool bro I know you be there 2 weeks after the super show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 29 2009, 05:27 PM~12852216
> *Just chillin, working, and getting the $ to move to California
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jan 29 2009, 01:34 PM~12849926
> *ANYONE HAVE EXTRA 63 IMPALA PARTS LAYING AROUND LET ME KNOW
> *


what you need call me ese


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Whats up tyrone ?? Thanks for the help on the bed !! WE got it back monday morning came out real nice , the 24s are back on it also :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

coo ill stop buy next week i want to see it.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be there tommorrow night and saturday it should be there


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up tyrone are you stoping by Saturday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be out there . gonna try and bring the 07 crew cab on 24s out


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 29 2009, 07:43 PM~12853479
> *I will be there tommorrow night and saturday it should be there
> *


What's up bro are you going Saturday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2009, 07:59 PM~12853657
> *What's up bro are you going Sunday
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat's up with the rap video shoot on south mountain homie's!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 29 2009, 08:45 PM~12854164
> *Wat's up with the rap video shoot on south mountain homie's!
> *


talk to my boy Al Luna from Intruders! He can give you all the details. he goes by Lunas64 here on layitlow


----------



## COOLIDGE4LIFE (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 29 2009, 04:49 PM~12851888
> *Why don't you keep your cocksucker shut and i wouldn't have to call you on the bullshit coming out your mouth. Your the one doing nothing but talking shit to people you don't know, trying to stir shit up. Why don't you take your troll ass back under the bridge you crawled out from under and shut the fuck up.
> *


THATS RIGHT I TALK SHIT TO BITCHES LIKE YOU THAT WANNA STEP INTO SHIT THAT YOU HAVE NO PART OF! MOTHAFUKA YOU WANNA GET YOUR FEET WET STEP IN THE WATER ILL SEE YOU AROUND


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 29 2009, 07:45 PM~12854164
> *Wat's up with the rap video shoot on south mountain homie's!
> *


MC Bener One, Local AZ Rapper is shooting a video Feb 7th at South Mountain, 
10 am. He asked Intruders and Spirit CC's to be featured in his video. The video is about Lowriders! He wants all Riders to come out. Make it a social gathering. Show off the rides and have a good Sunday afternooon. There are supposed to be two other sites to shoot the video, More info to come. Come on out Coolidge!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COOLIDGE4LIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 11:07 PM~12855986
> *THATS RIGHT I TALK SHIT TO BITCHES LIKE YOU THAT WANNA STEP INTO SHIT THAT YOU HAVE NO PART OF! MOTHAFUKA YOU WANNA GET YOUR FEET WET STEP IN THE WATER ILL SEE YOU AROUND
> *


Who the fuck are you, so far your just another little ****** hiding behind a screen name talking shit. And bitch YOU have NO part in this shit. Do you work at either one of these shops, are you in either of the clubs that are affiliated with these shops, do you even have a fucking car???? Yeah didn't think so!!!! See me whenever bitch people know who i am, i don't hide like a lil bitch!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 30 2009, 12:07 AM~12856363
> *Who the fuck are you, so far your just another little ****** hiding behind a screen name talking shit. And bitch YOU have NO part in this shit. Do you work at either one of these shops, are you in either of the clubs that are affiliated with these shops, do you even have a fucking car???? Yeah didn't think so!!!! See me whenever bitch people know who i am, i don't hide like a lil bitch!
> *


What's up ese do I know you lmao hahahah JK when can we do my continental kit hit me up you still got my #


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 29 2009, 11:58 PM~12856330
> *MC Bener One, Local AZ Rapper is shooting a video Feb 7th at South Mountain,
> 10 am. He asked Intruders and Spirit CC's to be featured in his video. The video is about Lowriders! He wants all Riders to come out. Make it a social gathering. Show off the rides and have a good Sunday afternooon. There are supposed to be two other sites to shoot the video, More info to come. Come on out Coolidge!
> *



And to all the haters!!!! Leave the bullshit at home. We want to rep AZ in a positive way!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2009, 08:05 AM~12857335
> *:angel:
> *


u sending registrations out today?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2009, 05:38 PM~12852354
> *Thanks bro I still have lots to do but is getting togheter litle by litle
> *


ya sabes carnal


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 30 2009, 07:00 AM~12857094
> *And to all the haters!!!! Leave the bullshit at home. We want to rep AZ in a positive way!
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jan 30 2009, 09:19 AM~12857757
> *ya sabes carnal
> *


Simon. Do you go to peter piper on Sundays


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 08:29 AM~12857467
> *u sending registrations out today?
> *


Nope...Monday!


GO CARDINALS!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 30 2009, 10:02 AM~12858004
> *Nope...Monday!
> GO CARDINALS!!!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 09:42 AM~12835921
> *Here is a shot I took some time back @ M&Sons!
> 
> 
> ...


that's my brother jaime's ride :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 30 2009, 10:29 AM~12858196
> *that's my brother jaime's ride  :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 AM~12835982
> *Who want to kick it at sonic thiz Saturday let me know
> *


the one in mesa?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 30 2009, 10:43 AM~12858299
> *the one in mesa?
> *


Simon carnal that one


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 30 2009, 10:29 AM~12858196
> *that's my brother jaime's ride  :cheesy:
> *


Yea yea yea my hermanito


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2009, 09:51 AM~12857944
> *Simon. Do you go to peter piper on Sundays
> *


not really bro. which is the one youre talking bout. so i can start going


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Posting this up cause I found it in the wrong forum.....I do not know anything else about this..........

It is for a car show at Glendale High School... :0 



> _Originally posted by ermiegarcia_@Jan 29 2009, 07:28 PM~12853970
> *My WebpageWE NEED CARS FOR THE GLENDALE CAR SHOW AT GLENDALE HIGH SCHOOL
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jan 30 2009, 12:21 PM~12859071
> *not really bro. which is the one youre talking bout. so i can start going
> *


The one in the SS central and southern


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Saturday pre Super Bowl party bbq at M&SONS 53rd ave and glendale,food from 1-3 and Tic Toc performing his CARDINALS anthem live.


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2009, 01:02 PM~12859332
> *The one in the SS central and southern
> *


orale. R you guys going this weekend? if yes im going too.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jan 30 2009, 01:35 PM~12859611
> *orale. R you guys going this weekend? if yes im going too.
> *


We going every sunday around 7 we just park and kick it


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2009, 01:48 PM~12859747
> *We going every sunday around 7 we just park and kick it
> *


orale homie thanks for the invitation see you there bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

whos coming to MESA on saturday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jan 30 2009, 02:35 PM~12860151
> *whos coming to MESA on saturday
> *


What's up Ivan I be there :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2009, 07:55 PM~12853618
> *What's up tyrone are you stoping by Saturday
> *


ya we will be out there


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jan 30 2009, 02:35 PM~12860151
> *whos coming to MESA on saturday
> *


yeah i'll be out there too


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 30 2009, 04:44 PM~12860995
> *yeah i'll be out there too
> *


I WANT TO GO :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 30 2009, 05:16 PM~12861215
> *I WANT TO GO :angry:
> *


No te enojes wey caile we be there you know where


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

:dunno: What Sonic is everyone going to be at?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

power and baseline


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 31 2009, 07:05 AM~12865540
> *:wave: Good Morning AZ :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats poppin this morning, besides the bacon on the stove!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

M and Sons Pre SuperBowl Gathering. Today at 1 pm til ?? 53rd Ave and Glendale. Come on out and joing the festivities. See you there.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 31 2009, 06:36 AM~12865564
> *:420:  :420:
> *


All day huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Who do you get a hold of for preregistration for the supershow hit me up with a number or something ?


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 30 2009, 02:47 PM~12860205
> *What's up Ivan I be there :thumbsup:
> *


I WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be out there at about 6:30 this evening . Black crew cab laid out on 24s


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 31 2009, 11:57 AM~12867262
> *I WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!
> *


Kool bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 31 2009, 02:30 PM~12868365
> *I will be out there at about 6:30 this evening . Black crew cab laid out on 24s
> *


Kool dawg I will see you there


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

OHH YA'LL FORGOT ABOUT HER, HOW COULD YOU, :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I KNOW ITS GETTING STUCK, BUT THATS RIGHT NOW, JUST LETTING YOU KNOW WHAT WE WRKN WITH.. :yes: :yes: :yes: :tongue: :tongue: THIS IS FOOTAGE FROM 2DAY..


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

BACKYARD, PULLED IT OUT MY GARAGE LAST NIGHT WITH AN EMPTY TRUNK,,THIS VIDEO WAS TAKEN BY 4OOPM 2DAY,,UGHH,,

OHH YA'LL FORGOT ABOUT HER, HOW COULD YOU, :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE ALL THAT CHROME... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Dam I missed everything today....I was stuck in the garage muraling a tailgate.


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 31 2009, 04:31 PM~12868946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit augie


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the hangout lastnight , we left a little early


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*GO CARDS!!!!!*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2009, 11:32 AM~12874090
> *GO CARDS!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 1 2009, 12:12 PM~12874335
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cards gonna whoop some ass today!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 1 2009, 01:54 PM~12874918
> *Cards gonna whoop some ass today!
> *





















:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FUCK THE STEELERS!








*GO CARDINALS*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

who will win the super bowl? Cast your vote!

Click here to cast your vote!

hosted by BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

100 yard return!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GO STEELERS!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2009, 06:01 PM~12876256
> *GO STEELERS!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry AZ....... great game tho!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning AZ


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 2 2009, 10:09 AM~12881284
> *Morning AZ
> *


sup homie... :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

AZ SIDE SIDE HAS BEEN KIND OF SLOW...EVERYONE FORGETTING TO PAY THEIR INTERNET BILL.....HAHA


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Feb 2 2009, 10:13 AM~12881309
> *AZ SIDE SIDE HAS BEEN KIND OF SLOW...EVERYONE FORGETTING TO PAY THEIR INTERNET BILL.....HAHA
> *


I'm always connected.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 AM~12881301
> *sup homie... :biggrin:
> *


No to much bro how you been I haven't see you out in a while


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 2 2009, 10:21 AM~12881356
> *I'm always connected.
> *


We all know you are a baller :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 2 2009, 12:18 PM~12882245
> *
> *


Jen!!! I forgot to get that money to you!!! Have u sent them out yet?? Can I get it to you after work if you havent


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 2 2009, 12:44 PM~12882443
> *Jen!!! I forgot to get that money to you!!! Have u sent them out yet?? Can I get it to you after work if you havent
> *


I have an appt at 4:30 today, so we can meet tomorrow morning or at lunch. I'll send them in the afternoon for sure!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 2 2009, 11:44 AM~12882443
> *Jen!!! I forgot to get that money to you!!! Have u sent them out yet?? Can I get it to you after work if you havent
> *


 :uh: you are f-n up already :0 get it together Trudawg!! :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2009, 05:29 PM~12885255
> *:uh: you are f-n up already :0  get it together Trudawg!! :roflmao:
> *


tell me bout it


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2009, 02:56 PM~12875576
> *FUCK THE STEELERS!
> 
> 
> ...


WE ARE GOING TO DISNEYLAND!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

MAYBE NEXT YEAR.















NOT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 2 2009, 06:08 PM~12885576
> *MAYBE NEXT YEAR.
> NOT!
> *



:twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homies! I'll be adding some new pages to my website over the week! Just want to thank all my az side homies, that stop by and support the page and my photo work!!!! :biggrin: 


Much respect to all you!

-BigMando :biggrin: 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
"ITS GOIN DOWN MARCH 1ST, 2009!" Are you ready, ARIZONA?"
Impalas Magazine Crew will be in the house!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS...................


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona what's new


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 2 2009, 10:59 PM~12889863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out Livin the Low Life tonight on the Speed Channel!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

*********************************************************
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!

WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009

WHERE: GILBERT ROAD AND ELLIOT ROAD

ALL CAR CLUBS, BIKES AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED. MOVE-IN IS FROM 8am - 11am. SHOW IS FROM 11am - 5 pm. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. THERE WILL ALSO BE AWARDS AND RAFFLES!!! SO PLEASE JOIN US AND LETS SHOW THE KIDS THAT LOWRIDING IS A POSITIVE INFLUENCE!!!!! FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL CHRIS 602-670-4820 OR ELIAS 602-367-2062. HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 3 2009, 08:49 AM~12891853
> *Check out Livin the Low Life tonight on the Speed Channel!
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:420:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 3 2009, 05:00 PM~12896124
> *:420:
> *


Qvo bro


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL MICHAEL (TROUBLE) AT 623-764-3549


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Feb 3 2009, 06:03 PM~12896695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 3 2009, 05:18 PM~12896268
> *Qvo bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 3 2009, 07:35 PM~12897723
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey BRO it was nice to meet you saturday at sonics . I had the crew cab on 24s ,With the UCE shirt


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

gzking :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2009, 07:37 PM~12897758
> *Hey BRO it was nice to meet you saturday at sonics . I had the crew cab on 24s ,With the UCE shirt
> *


the same here bro, it was good to meet you and your lady


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Feb 3 2009, 07:03 PM~12896695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY GOT SOME GOOD FOOD,I WAS THERE LAST WEEK AND HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

The night before the Lowrider Show, come by and check it out....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning AZ!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 3 2009, 07:35 PM~12897723
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

marinates...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 4 2009, 01:16 AM~12901575
> *The night before the Lowrider Show, come by and check it out....
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2009, 07:34 AM~12902211
> *:wave:
> *


what up brother :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 07:17 AM~12902134
> *Good Morning AZ!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 4 2009, 06:07 AM~12901925
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 07:17 AM~12902134
> *Good Morning AZ!
> *


Qvo tru did you send your registration for the show


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2009, 08:14 AM~12902438
> *Qvo tru did you send your registration for the show
> *


nope, but my homegirl JEN took care of me!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 4 2009, 08:09 AM~12902404
> *what up brother  :biggrin:
> *


Nada karnal I'm fixing my trunk today for the show


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 08:19 AM~12902477
> *nope, but my homegirl JEN took care of me!! :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice lol I wish I have a homegirl like Jen :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup everyone


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 4 2009, 08:36 AM~12902606
> *sup everyone
> *


Qvo Dee what's up


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2009, 12:23 PM~12904530
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:*


:wave::wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 4 2009, 12:31 PM~12904600
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 4 2009, 02:25 PM~12905712
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 4 2009, 02:39 PM~12905825
> *:wave:
> *


Hey neighbor! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Feb 4 2009, 08:36 AM~12902218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

WHATS UP 

ANYONE HAVE A 95-96 REAR VIEW SIDE MIRRORS... SOMEONE HIT MY LAC AND NEED TO REPLACE MINE.. HIT ME UP WITH A PM


THANKS 
CARLOS


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Feb 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12911228
> *WHATS UP
> 
> ANYONE HAVE A  95-96 REAR VIEW SIDE MIRRORS... SOMEONE HIT MY LAC AND NEED TO REPLACE MINE.. HIT ME UP WITH A PM
> ...


What's up Carlos was nice to see you Sunday your ride looking firme


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 4 2009, 09:47 PM~12910585
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Want to give a big thanks to Leonard and Jeremy from Glendale Majestics for coming through for me! They did this photo shoot for me & a local rock group called Good With Grenades! Here are the some pics of that Shoot!!*


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 5 2009, 08:21 AM~12913222
> *Man! Want to give a big thanks to Leonard and Jeremy from Glendale Majestics for coming through for me! They did this photo shoot for me & a local rock group called Good With Grenades! Here are the some pics of that Shoot!!
> 
> 
> ...


BOYS IN TIGHT PANTS = :barf: :barf: :barf: At least the cars look good!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

cant wear skinny jeans cuz my not dont fit.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 5 2009, 05:48 AM~12912714
> *What's up Carlos was nice to see you Sunday your ride looking firme
> *



THanks dogg.. your caddy lookin good too bro


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

a big todd my 63 is :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :thumbsup: :biggrin: thanks to you and your STREET LIFE TEAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: streetlife does it again congrats to certified ryders


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Feb 5 2009, 10:48 AM~12914415
> *cant wear skinny jeans cuz my not dont fit.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Feb 5 2009, 04:05 PM~12916754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: streetlife does it again congrats to certified ryders
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Feb 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12911228
> *WHATS UP
> 
> ANYONE HAVE A  95-96 REAR VIEW SIDE MIRRORS... SOMEONE HIT MY LAC AND NEED TO REPLACE MINE.. HIT ME UP WITH A PM
> ...


WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOUR CLUB TO OUR SHOW AND SHINE!! :biggrin: 
*********************************************************
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!

WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009

WHERE: GILBERT ROAD AND ELLIOT ROAD

ALL CAR CLUBS, BIKES AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED. MOVE-IN IS FROM 8am - 11am. SHOW IS FROM 11am - 5 pm. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. THERE WILL ALSO BE AWARDS AND RAFFLES!!! SO PLEASE JOIN US AND LETS SHOW THE KIDS THAT LOWRIDING IS A POSITIVE INFLUENCE!!!!! FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL CHRIS 602-670-4820 OR ELIAS 602-367-2062. HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 5 2009, 09:36 AM~12913778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Feb 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12911228
> *WHATS UP
> 
> ANYONE HAVE A  95-96 REAR VIEW SIDE MIRRORS... SOMEONE HIT MY LAC AND NEED TO REPLACE MINE.. HIT ME UP WITH A PM
> ...


1996
Right Door Mirror
Buick Roadmaster G11284 $45 Glendale Auto Wrecking USA-AZ(Glendale) Request_Quote 1-877-616-7181 Request_Insurance_Quote 


1995
Right Door Mirror
Cadillac Fleetwood PPNS 000 A
0 H1945CS $100
actual Precision Auto Parts USA-AZ(Phoenix) Request_Quote 1-602-232-5146 1-877-703-3583 Request_Insurance_Quote 



:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:420:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 5 2009, 08:21 AM~12913222
> *Man! Want to give a big thanks to Leonard and Jeremy from Glendale Majestics for coming through for me! They did this photo shoot for me & a local rock group called Good With Grenades! Here are the some pics of that Shoot!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMN WTF WRONG WITH KIDS THESE DAYS?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:27 AM~12914241
> *BOYS IN TIGHT PANTS =  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  At least the cars look good!
> *


x2! I saw a young couple at the mall and the dudes pants were tighter than his girlfriends pants!!! 

Shit, now that I think about it, i think they were her pants!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 5 2009, 11:31 PM~12922536
> *
> *


What's up Roger :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!! JUS A LIL REMINDER ABOUT OUR SHOW AND SHINE TOMORROW!!! :thumbsup: :wave: 


*********************************************************
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!

WHEN: FEBRUARY 7, 2009

WHERE: GILBERT ROAD AND ELLIOT ROAD

ALL CAR CLUBS, BIKES AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED. MOVE-IN IS FROM 8am - 11am. SHOW IS FROM 11am - 5 pm. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. THERE WILL ALSO BE AWARDS AND RAFFLES!!! SO PLEASE JOIN US AND LETS SHOW THE KIDS THAT LOWRIDING IS A POSITIVE INFLUENCE!!!!! FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL CHRIS 602-670-4820 OR ELIAS 602-367-2062. HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 6 2009, 08:22 AM~12924063
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!! JUS A LIL REMINDER ABOUT OUR SHOW AND SHINE TOMORROW!!!  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *********************************************************
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C. AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB PRESENTS A SHOW AND SHINE TO BENEFIT THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB!!!!
> ...


I see you there bro I will try to make it on time


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 4 2009, 02:38 PM~12905820
> *:wave:
> *


big perm up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 5 2009, 01:35 PM~12914835
> *a big todd my 63 is  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: thanks to you and your STREET LIFE TEAM. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2009, 11:36 AM~12818704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Reminder to all riders and Clubs


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 6 2009, 10:10 AM~12924867
> *I see you there bro I will try to make it on time
> *



DATS KOO BRO!!! WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 6 2009, 06:15 AM~12923455
> *What's up Roger :wave:
> *


Q ONDA GATITO


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up az side! For those of you heading out to south mountain park for the rap video shoot, I will be out there covering this event and representing Impalas Magazine of course. I'll be scouting rides for my next photo shoot! Have the Impalas looking mean, cuz Im shopping for my next feature! 

*I already have one photo shoot already set up in 2 weeks! The car and owner are from the phoenix area and from one well known club. Who is it? I cant tell you cuz, 1. its a secret, 2. you will have to check out the magazine to see who it is!

Much love homies, See you at the rap shoot!

-BigMando

Your friendly neighborhood Impalas Magazine Photographer! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 6 2009, 01:03 PM~12927389
> *Reminder to all riders and Clubs
> *


To all Intruders, Spirit and R.O CC's and Solo riders, thanks for coming out to the Bener 1 video shoot. Was a good time and lots of pics! Sherrif Joe may be firing a few of his finest, but it was worth it for them! To the ladies .... thanks for the "eye candy". AZ.......Be lookin out for IMPALA FEST 2009. Coming to you soon!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The last one is a better view of the whole hood, the cowl just got cleared today, it'll be on tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2009, 05:15 PM~12936506
> *To all Intruders, Spirit and R.O CC's and Solo riders, thanks for coming out to the Bener 1 video shoot. Was a good time and lots of pics! Sherrif Joe may be firing a few of his finest, but it was worth it for them! To the ladies .... thanks for the "eye candy". AZ.......Be lookin out for IMPALA FEST 2009. Coming to you soon!!
> *


x2 Thanks to all who showed up to yesterday event at south mountain! I will be posting the photos up on the web site within a few days. I have alot of photos to go through! Be checking out www.bigmandoaz.com for info on the neweset evetn to hit the streets of Phoenix!

IMPALA FEST 2009


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2009, 05:15 PM~12936506
> *To all Intruders, Spirit and R.O CC's and Solo riders, thanks for coming out to the Bener 1 video shoot. Was a good time and lots of pics! Sherrif Joe may be firing a few of his finest, but it was worth it for them! To the ladies .... thanks for the "eye candy". AZ.......Be lookin out for IMPALA FEST 2009. Coming to you soon!!
> *


x2 Thanks to all who showed up to yesterday event at south mountain! I will be posting the photos up on the web site within a few days. I have alot of photos to go through! Be checking out www.bigmandoaz.com for info on the neweset evetn to hit the streets of Phoenix!

IMPALA FEST 2009


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE HOMIES! Im still working on the photos I took at the MC BENER ONE rap video shoot! Here is a lil taste of whats to come!

Photo by BigMando, BigMandoPhotography 2009!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The homies from Intruders at the MC BENER ONE shoot


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 8 2009, 06:00 PM~12943910
> *The homies from Intruders at the MC BENER ONE shoot
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you guys had a good time . I had to work Yesterday :angry: .Would have loved to cruise out and check things out


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2009, 05:15 PM~12936506
> *To all Intruders, Spirit and R.O CC's and Solo riders, thanks for coming out to the Bener 1 video shoot. Was a good time and lots of pics! Sherrif Joe may be firing a few of his finest, but it was worth it for them! To the ladies .... thanks for the "eye candy". AZ.......Be lookin out for IMPALA FEST 2009. Coming to you soon!!
> *


Mc Bener One can hire them as security gaurds to control all the hynas!








Photo by BigMando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 8 2009, 06:31 PM~12944264
> *looks like you guys had a good time . I had to work Yesterday  :angry: .Would have loved to cruise out and check things out
> *


it was badass homie! you would of had a good time!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! ON BEHALF OF PHOENIX PRIME CAR AND BIKE CLUB AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED ARE SHOW AND SHINE!! WE RAISED CLOSE TO $1000.00 FOR THOSE KIDS!!!!!! THIS WAS OUR FIRST ANNUAL AND WE PLAN ON DOING IT YEARLY AND ESPECIALLY BIGGER AND BETTER!!! SPECIAL THANKS FOR THE FOLLOWING CAR CLUBS THAT WERE THERE:

UNITY C.C.

UNIQUE IMAGE C.C. (CASA GRANDE)

ROYAL FANTASIES C.C.

MAJESTICS C.C. (AVONDALE CHAPTER)

TECHNIQUES C.C.

SLOW LANE C.C.

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C.

AND THE FEW SOLO RIDERS THAT WERE THERE!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM OUR SHOW AND SHINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Aye, I got two tickets for no proof of insurance and no registration and a court date. Can I mail in current copies and have the ticket waived or take it into the police station? Or do I HAVE to go to court?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 9 2009, 09:14 AM~12949742
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! ON BEHALF OF PHOENIX PRIME CAR AND BIKE CLUB AND THE GILBERT BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED ARE SHOW AND SHINE!! WE RAISED CLOSE TO $1000.00 FOR THOSE KIDS!!!!!! THIS WAS OUR FIRST ANNUAL AND WE PLAN ON DOING IT YEARLY AND ESPECIALLY BIGGER AND BETTER!!! SPECIAL THANKS FOR THE FOLLOWING CAR CLUBS THAT WERE THERE:
> 
> UNITY C.C.
> ...


CONGRATS! on the good work homies! I wish I could of made, but I had a event scheduled already! Let me know when you homies got something and we will post it on our website too! 

-BigMando


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 9 2009, 10:19 AM~12950308
> *Aye, I got two tickets for no proof of insurance and no registration and a court date. Can I mail in current copies and have the ticket waived or take it into the police station? Or do I HAVE to go to court?
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is one from the shoot on saturday! Im almost done going through my photos when they are done they will be up on the website! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

NEW IMAGE c.c & GRANDPA'S PIZZA

FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND HOP 
FREE TO THE PUBLIC COME CHECK OUT 
AZ's FINEST LOWRIDERS 
WHEN--- SUNDAY MARCH 22nd. 
WHERE--- 75th AVE. & THOMAS rd.
MOVE IN---7:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
SHOW TIME---12:00 p.m. - 5:00 p.m.
REG- $20 FOR CARS $10 FOR BIKES
OVER 20 CLASSES 1st , 2nd , & 3rd 
HOP STARTS AT 4:00 p.m. MUST PRE REG.
BY 3:00 p.m. $100 SINGLE PUMP STREET 
$200 DOUBLE PUMP STREET 
$300 RADICAL
WINNER TAKES ALL IN EACH CLASS
MORE INFO CALL ANDY-602-694-1485


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956900
> *NEW  IMAGE c.c  &  GRANDPA'S PIZZA
> 
> FIRST ANNUAL  CAR SHOW AND HOP
> ...


I love Grandpas Pizza....sounds like a good time to me. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what up art, see you at the show


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Click the link for webisode...
Click Todd
Majestics


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:cheesy: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 9 2009, 10:19 AM~12950308
> *Aye, I got two tickets for no proof of insurance and no registration and a court date. Can I mail in current copies and have the ticket waived or take it into the police station? Or do I HAVE to go to court?
> *


 :dunno: this is what you should have told them when they asked to see your insurance :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!

uffin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 9 2009, 09:40 PM~12956900
> *NEW  IMAGE c.c  &  GRANDPA'S PIZZA
> 
> FIRST ANNUAL  CAR SHOW AND HOP
> ...



PHOENIX PRIME CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona who is showing at the March show


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 AM~12961686
> *Qvo Arizona who is showing at the March show
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 AM~12961686
> *Qvo Arizona who is showing at the March show
> *



PHOENIX PRIME C.C. WILL BE SHOWING!! MORE THAN LIKELY 4 CARS AND BOUT 5-6 BIKES!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 10 2009, 12:26 PM~12962784
> *
> *


You already got confirmation for the show :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 11 2009, 07:10 AM~12971193
> *You already got confirmation for the show :thumbsup:
> *


I don't know, I never check the mail, cuz it's nothing but bills :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2009, 02:22 PM~12963841
> *PHOENIX PRIME C.C. WILL BE SHOWING!! MORE THAN LIKELY 4 CARS AND BOUT 5-6 BIKES!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: kool bro I will see you at the show


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Can anyone get a hold of the guy from Spirit that does the Car Show signs for me??

Thanks!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 11 2009, 03:50 PM~12975084
> *Can anyone get a hold of the guy from Spirit that does the Car Show signs for me??
> 
> Thanks!
> *


 623 221-4376 NAME IS ANTHONY..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 AM~12961686
> *Qvo Arizona who is showing at the March show
> *


UNITY BABY !!!!!!!! :biggrin: WHERE ALL SHOWING


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 11 2009, 07:28 AM~12971271
> *I don't know, I never check the mail, cuz it's nothing but bills :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: same here. some times I hope threre is a check in there. Don't laugh cause I know everyone does :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Intruders C.C. Phoenix, photo by BigMando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I need some business cards made. Do you homies know anybody that gets down for cheap? Let me know!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 PM~12978346
> *Intruders C.C. Phoenix, photo by BigMando
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics bro


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 11 2009, 08:59 PM~12978373
> *I need some business cards made. Do you homies know anybody that gets down for cheap? Let me know!
> *


:wave: *I DO!!!*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.vistaprint.com


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 9 2009, 10:19 PM~12958710
> *what up art, see you at the show
> *


sup D!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 11 2009, 10:47 PM~12979776
> *sup D!
> *


just paintin... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 11 2009, 09:13 PM~12978551
> *nice pics bro
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 11 2009, 07:24 PM~12977229
> *UNITY BABY !!!!!!!! :biggrin: WHERE ALL SHOWING
> *


Kool Roger you guys have your confirmation :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ!!!?? EVERYBODY READY TO SHOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THAT AZ HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST RIDES IN THE SOUTHWEST!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 11 2009, 07:57 PM~12978346
> *Intruders C.C. Phoenix, photo by BigMando
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Pic Bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 PM~12978346
> *Intruders C.C. Phoenix, photo by BigMando
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMM BRO YOU GET DOWN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2009, 08:11 PM~12987842
> *DAMMMMMM BRO YOU GET DOWN
> *



x2 :thumbsup: Mando just keeps getting better with his flickas...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12989143
> *x2 :thumbsup: Mando just keeps getting better with his flickas...
> *


'sup "Meathead"?? How are you doing? :dunno: I used to know some vato that used to take some nice pics too.....  






you thought I was talking about you huh? j/k!!!! I was. :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 12 2009, 01:28 PM~12984520
> *Sweet Pic Bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro! Just trying a lil something different.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2009, 08:11 PM~12987842
> *DAMMMMMM BRO YOU GET DOWN
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie! Just trying to do my best!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 12 2009, 09:57 PM~12989143
> *x2 :thumbsup: Mando just keeps getting better with his flickas...
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

Streetlifes phones are down call carlos for parts prices or questions 602 400 1844


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 13 2009, 03:49 AM~12991389
> *Thanks bro!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a poster I did for Al Luna and his 64! I took all the photos too!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

we just finished the setup in this 62 from SOCIETY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 14 2009, 06:04 PM~13004419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean ass hell!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 15 2009, 08:39 AM~13007889
> *thats clean ass hell!
> *


THanks , we also installed drag blocks in the rear. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 15 2009, 08:44 AM~13007912
> *THanks , we also installed drag blocks in the rear. :biggrin:
> *


Thats gonna be tight! Hey if you any one wanting to buy a mazda mini let me know Im selling mine!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 14 2009, 06:04 PM~13004419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looking bad azz bro. That was Tim 62 looks like just wondering


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

13 DAYS TIL SHOWTIME! WHOS READY?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's the trunklid I was keeping everyone in suspense about....
64 T-Bird...she's going to a good home. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 15 2009, 07:33 PM~13012170
> *Damn looking bad azz bro. That was Tim 62 looks like just wondering
> *


May have been Tims car . Jc owns it now he is from Society


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 15 2009, 07:42 PM~13012252
> *13 DAYS TIL SHOWTIME! WHOS READY?
> *



PHOENIX PRIME CAR AND BIKE CLUB IS READY!!! ALREADY PRE-REGISTERED AND READY TO ROLL IN!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 15 2009, 09:17 PM~13013337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey guy's makin the trip from atl with two cars ...

any info on hotels or where the spot is gonna be ???

any info would be good thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 16 2009, 02:38 PM~13018622
> *Looks good homie!!
> *


  :biggrin: get them files to me........I'm looking forward to doing what we discussed.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13019032
> *hey guy's makin the trip from atl with two cars ...
> 
> any info on hotels or where the spot is gonna be ???
> ...


PM sent


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

SO here is my sunday evening... Driving home from our sunday meeting on central and southern around 8pm . I am at the stop light at Gilbert and Southern headed north , my wife ,and daughter were bsing when boom we get hit . Iget out of the car to see what the F**K just happened and the person in the 01 VW Passat backs up and speeds off East on Southern . My wife calls 911 i jump in the car and chase him east on southern to 24thst were he makes a right headed south . I am Really pissed off already . The guy turns right on Glade and starts to pull over i block him in with our 06 Scion XB . He starts to try and run i grab him by his throat with my left hand and tell him to chill out , i yank his keys out of his hand and toss them , My wife is still on the phone with 911. He gets loose and I knock him down he fell on the ground with his left arm and front of him i grabbed his right arm and pulled it behind his back ,He kept crying to my wife in spanish that i was hurting him . This was all in about five minutes time . The MESA police helicopter came above turned his light on and got on the loud speaker telling me to get off him and sit on the curb . I picked him up threw him on the sidewalk and the police cars arrived at that time. He was not able to pass the soberiaty (sp) test . They ended up arresting him and impounding his car , He had no insurance that we were aware of , could not speak any english and was Extremly drunk .........


F**K A DRUNK DRIVER That was my sunday drive :angry:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023101
> *SO here is my sunday evening... Driving home from our sunday meeting on central and southern around 8pm . I am at the stop light at Gilbert and Southern headed  north , my wife ,and daughter were bsing when boom we get hit . Iget out of the car to see what the F**K just happened and the person in the 01 VW Passat backs up and speeds off East on Southern . My wife calls 911 i jump in the car and chase him east on southern to 24thst were he makes a right headed south . I am Really pissed off already . The guy turns right on Glade and starts to pull over i block him in with our 06 Scion XB . He starts to try and run i grab him by his throat with my left hand and tell him to chill out , i yank his keys out of his hand and toss them , My wife is still on the phone with 911. He gets loose and I knock him down he fell on the ground with his left arm and front of him i grabbed his right arm and pulled it behind his back ,He kept crying to my wife in spanish that i was hurting him . This was all in about five minutes time . The MESA police helicopter came above turned his light on and got on the loud speaker telling me to get off him and sit on the curb . I picked him up threw him on the sidewalk and the police cars arrived at that time. He was not able to pass the soberiaty (sp) test . They ended up arresting him and impounding his car , He had no insurance that we were aware of , could not speak any english and was Extremly drunk .........
> F**K A DRUNK DRIVER  That was my sunday drive  :angry:
> *


My wife , daughter and myself are all ok . Scion ended up with 3300 in repairs !!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

good to hear your family is ok. Thats f'd up


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 16 2009, 09:19 PM~13023549
> *good to hear your family is ok. Thats f'd up
> *


Thanks bro ! it is a fd up thing but what can ya do ?? :angry: 2 times i have been hit by a drunk driver and they ran off within one years time


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

dang I wont car pool with you.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 16 2009, 09:22 PM~13023591
> *dang I wont car pool with you.
> *


  last guy that hit me in my burban ended up driving thru someones house in mesa . everyone was ok couple scrapes and cuts . he got away from me cops caught him though


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023101
> *SO here is my sunday evening... Driving home from our sunday meeting on central and southern around 8pm . I am at the stop light at Gilbert and Southern headed  north , my wife ,and daughter were bsing when boom we get hit . Iget out of the car to see what the F**K just happened and the person in the 01 VW Passat backs up and speeds off East on Southern . My wife calls 911 i jump in the car and chase him east on southern to 24thst were he makes a right headed south . I am Really pissed off already . The guy turns right on Glade and starts to pull over i block him in with our 06 Scion XB . He starts to try and run i grab him by his throat with my left hand and tell him to chill out , i yank his keys out of his hand and toss them , My wife is still on the phone with 911. He gets loose and I knock him down he fell on the ground with his left arm and front of him i grabbed his right arm and pulled it behind his back ,He kept crying to my wife in spanish that i was hurting him . This was all in about five minutes time . The MESA police helicopter came above turned his light on and got on the loud speaker telling me to get off him and sit on the curb . I picked him up threw him on the sidewalk and the police cars arrived at that time. He was not able to pass the soberiaty (sp) test . They ended up arresting him and impounding his car , He had no insurance that we were aware of , could not speak any english and was Extremly drunk .........
> F**K A DRUNK DRIVER  That was my sunday drive  :angry:
> *


That's a crazy sunday... :loco: 

At least you and the fam are ok homie... :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:

Good Morning AZ...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Good Morning!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Everybody ready for the show?????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023101
> *SO here is my sunday evening... Driving home from our sunday meeting on central and southern around 8pm . I am at the stop light at Gilbert and Southern headed  north , my wife ,and daughter were bsing when boom we get hit . Iget out of the car to see what the F**K just happened and the person in the 01 VW Passat backs up and speeds off East on Southern . My wife calls 911 i jump in the car and chase him east on southern to 24thst were he makes a right headed south . I am Really pissed off already . The guy turns right on Glade and starts to pull over i block him in with our 06 Scion XB . He starts to try and run i grab him by his throat with my left hand and tell him to chill out , i yank his keys out of his hand and toss them , My wife is still on the phone with 911. He gets loose and I knock him down he fell on the ground with his left arm and front of him i grabbed his right arm and pulled it behind his back ,He kept crying to my wife in spanish that i was hurting him . This was all in about five minutes time . The MESA police helicopter came above turned his light on and got on the loud speaker telling me to get off him and sit on the curb . I picked him up threw him on the sidewalk and the police cars arrived at that time. He was not able to pass the soberiaty (sp) test . They ended up arresting him and impounding his car , He had no insurance that we were aware of , could not speak any english and was Extremly drunk .........
> F**K A DRUNK DRIVER  That was my sunday drive  :angry:
> *



Glad you and the fam are OK. Make sure he is prosecuted to the full extent of the law!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 17 2009, 07:47 AM~13026917
> *Good Morning!
> *


:wave: How was the party homie? Wish I wasn't 6-7hrs away..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 17 2009, 09:46 AM~13027639
> *:wave: How was the party homie? Wish I wasn't 6-7hrs away..
> *


Had a good time! Too much to drink lol :420:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 17 2009, 10:13 AM~13027884
> *Had a good time! Too much to drink lol :420:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: That's always good..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

u coming march 1st for the show??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 16 2009, 06:11 PM~13020034
> *PM sent
> *



THANKS HOMIE 


GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE OK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 17 2009, 10:27 AM~13028015
> *u coming march 1st for the show??
> *


I'm gonna try homie... :happysad: 

We'll see what happens.. it's already close... hno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 17 2009, 10:13 AM~13027884
> *Had a good time! Too much to drink lol :420:
> *


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023101
> *SO here is my sunday evening... Driving home from our sunday meeting on central and southern around 8pm . I am at the stop light at Gilbert and Southern headed  north , my wife ,and daughter were bsing when boom we get hit . Iget out of the car to see what the F**K just happened and the person in the 01 VW Passat backs up and speeds off East on Southern . My wife calls 911 i jump in the car and chase him east on southern to 24thst were he makes a right headed south . I am Really pissed off already . The guy turns right on Glade and starts to pull over i block him in with our 06 Scion XB . He starts to try and run i grab him by his throat with my left hand and tell him to chill out , i yank his keys out of his hand and toss them , My wife is still on the phone with 911. He gets loose and I knock him down he fell on the ground with his left arm and front of him i grabbed his right arm and pulled it behind his back ,He kept crying to my wife in spanish that i was hurting him . This was all in about five minutes time . The MESA police helicopter came above turned his light on and got on the loud speaker telling me to get off him and sit on the curb . I picked him up threw him on the sidewalk and the police cars arrived at that time. He was not able to pass the soberiaty (sp) test . They ended up arresting him and impounding his car , He had no insurance that we were aware of , could not speak any english and was Extremly drunk .........
> F**K A DRUNK DRIVER  That was my sunday drive  :angry:
> *


damd fool you sound like chuck norris and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023101
> *SO here is my sunday evening... Driving home from our sunday meeting on central and southern around 8pm . I am at the stop light at Gilbert and Southern headed  north , my wife ,and daughter were bsing when boom we get hit . Iget out of the car to see what the F**K just happened and the person in the 01 VW Passat backs up and speeds off East on Southern . My wife calls 911 i jump in the car and chase him east on southern to 24thst were he makes a right headed south . I am Really pissed off already . The guy turns right on Glade and starts to pull over i block him in with our 06 Scion XB . He starts to try and run i grab him by his throat with my left hand and tell him to chill out , i yank his keys out of his hand and toss them , My wife is still on the phone with 911. He gets loose and I knock him down he fell on the ground with his left arm and front of him i grabbed his right arm and pulled it behind his back ,He kept crying to my wife in spanish that i was hurting him . This was all in about five minutes time . The MESA police helicopter came above turned his light on and got on the loud speaker telling me to get off him and sit on the curb . I picked him up threw him on the sidewalk and the police cars arrived at that time. He was not able to pass the soberiaty (sp) test . They ended up arresting him and impounding his car , He had no insurance that we were aware of , could not speak any english and was Extremly drunk .........
> F**K A DRUNK DRIVER  That was my sunday drive  :angry:
> *


Glad the family is good bro srry to hear what happen


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2009, 06:24 AM~13037364
> *:biggrin:
> *


:uh:  :cheesy: 
Post some pic of the ride


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 17 2009, 08:44 PM~13033944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 18 2009, 08:17 AM~13037554
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> Post some pic of the ride
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

looking for a 64 Impala Drivers side hood hinge........anybody got one laying around??


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

anybody in AZ looking a 1969 impala hood? hit me up $300 obo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2009, 05:35 PM~13042406
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I guess we just have to wait for the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13043306
> *I guess we just have to wait for the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


  YOU KNOW THIS! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2009, 07:08 PM~13043377
> * YOU KNOW THIS! :biggrin:
> *


You can send me a PM with a pic I won't tell hahahah lmao :biggrin:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

*I got this rear end from my 85 caddy for sale.. custom chrome... I'm asking $550 or $450 and yours..*


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 18 2009, 05:44 PM~13042482
> *looking for a 64 Impala Drivers side hood hinge........anybody got one laying around??
> *


possible part?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 18 2009, 10:40 PM~13046221
> *possible part?
> *


will check  

Aye Dee check it out


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13046647
> *will check
> 
> Aye Dee check it out
> ...


 :0 

I saw it earlier today....Call me I have another idea............


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Q-VO AZ!!!???

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Wassup homies! After the LRM show I will start booking personal photo shoots. If you homies want some photos of your ride hit me up! I will hook you up cheap! Just let me know! -BigMando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 19 2009, 03:45 PM~13051995
> *Wassup homies! After the LRM show I will start booking personal photo shoots. If you homies want some photos of your ride hit me up! I will hook you up cheap! Just let me know! -BigMando
> *



KOO BRUH!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 20 2009, 03:45 AM~13057806
> *Good morning AZ
> *



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Confirmations rec'd!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:37 PM~13060635
> *Confirmations rec'd!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LIVE RIGHT NOW! BIGMANDOAZ.COM 

Watch Phoenix own DJ WRECK AND DJ LOS Mix it live from Storm 96.5FM in SHOWLOW ARIZONA! 

THE LIVE MIX SHOW! DJ LOS AND DJ WRECK ON BIGMANDOAZ.COM

BIGMANDOAZ.COM DOIN BIG THINGS!!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 19 2009, 12:16 AM~13046647
> *will check
> 
> Aye Dee check it out
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2009, 12:37 PM~13060635
> *Confirmations rec'd!
> *


me too :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOLD OUT!!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

SOLD OUT , YOU HAVE TO BE SHITIN' ME ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 21 2009, 12:59 AM~13066782
> *SOLD OUT , YOU HAVE TO BE SHITIN' ME ?
> *



x2 :0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I got my letter and check back lastnight saying the prereg was SOLD-OUT !!! F**K DAMN


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13046647
> *will check
> 
> Aye Dee check it out
> ...


I would wait on that one...............you may not want it on your ride after a year or so.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 21 2009, 06:41 AM~13067623
> * I got my letter and check back lastnight saying the prereg was SOLD-OUT !!! F**K DAMN
> *


:0 that sucks......................we got our confirmations last week, we are in!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 21 2009, 07:41 AM~13067623
> * I got my letter and check back lastnight saying the prereg was SOLD-OUT !!! F**K DAMN
> *


so if you dont get comformation what do you do???????


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Got my conformation :biggrin:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 21 2009, 01:48 PM~13069566
> *so if you dont get comformation what do you do???????
> *


ur out ............................just playing


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 21 2009, 02:48 PM~13069566
> *so if you dont get comformation what do you do???????
> *


call lrm...MOSTLY EVERYBODY IS GETTING THEM THIS PAST WEEK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2009, 10:15 AM~13068183
> *:0 that sucks......................we got our confirmations last week, we are in!
> *


I got my last week


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

And the photos just dont stop! 

Model:Brenda Garcia









BIGMANDO DOIN IT BIG IN 09! WHOS NEXT?


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13076653
> *And the photos just dont stop!
> 
> Model:Brenda Garcia
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: ..looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

unity is going to the show :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

We got our confirmation last week!  



Jeremy you're car looks :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks :cheesy:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 22 2009, 08:29 PM~13080435
> *:0  :biggrin: ..looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


what up man i took them parts you needed yesterday..il catch up with you today


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13076653
> *And the photos just dont stop!
> 
> Model:Brenda Garcia
> ...


damn homie looking real good!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME GOTS ALL OF OUR CONFIRMATION LETTERS!!!

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2009, 01:48 PM~13087132
> *damn homie looking real good!!!!!
> *



WHAT UP BIG BEN!!?? IS UNITY READY FOR THE MARCH SHOW HOMIE??!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2009, 01:48 PM~13087132
> *damn homie looking real good!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie! Just trying to rep the homies from PHX Worldwide with my camera!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

from another shoot this past saturday


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

streetlife has marzocchi gears in stock call 6022423811 or call carlos at 602 400 1844 and ask for Carlos


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats the word on the all the pre show parties???? Post if you know of any!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ZZZUP EVERYBODY... I NEED A 1963 IMPALA REAR WINDOW GASKET A.S.A.P PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE THANKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 23 2009, 07:36 PM~13090891
> *Whats the word on the all the pre show parties???? Post if you know of any!
> *



x2 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 24 2009, 10:15 AM~13096742
> *ZZZUP EVERYBODY... I NEED A 1963 IMPALA REAR WINDOW GASKET A.S.A.P PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE THANKS
> *


pm sent


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 23 2009, 03:42 PM~13088337
> *from another shoot this past saturday
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :around:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 23 2009, 07:36 PM~13090891
> *Whats the word on the all the pre show parties???? Post if you know of any!
> *


is it true jackson's on 3rd reopened?
that might be the place to be on sat!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

what's in the cup?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Feb 25 2009, 12:41 AM~13105244
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



See you at setup on Saturday Augie?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13102951
> *what's in the cup?
> *


you know whats in the cup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13088136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and your doing a good job too!!!! when is it my turn!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 25 2009, 04:26 AM~13105854
> *Good morning AZ
> *


buenos dias ese vato loco


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2009, 09:16 AM~13107197
> *buenos dias ese vato loco
> *


What's up Ben how you doing bro answer your phone asshole :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Today's Birthdays 
18 members are celebrating their birthday today
DekeDamage(28), Mizz_Diabla(30), NightRyda(27), remione1(33), ENRIQUE61304(27), Still Hated(35), Bay Boss 1967(26), *Lil' Lokita*(21), REDRUM43(30), BackyardAZ(30), gummo(29), "MR. OSO"(26), jcclark(56), legionlegend(20), Loco SS(52), luv2tuk(26), 1bad60(22), turtle94(23) 




HAVE A GOOD ONE CARNAL......


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

It's that time of the year again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 25 2009, 11:33 AM~13108360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 25 2009, 01:48 PM~13108971
> *Today's Birthdays
> 18 members are celebrating their birthday today
> DekeDamage(28), Mizz_Diabla(30), NightRyda(27), remione1(33), ENRIQUE61304(27), Still Hated(35), Bay Boss 1967(26), *Lil' Lokita*(21), REDRUM43(30), BackyardAZ(30), gummo(29), "MR. OSO"(26), jcclark(56), legionlegend(20), Loco SS(52), luv2tuk(26), 1bad60(22), turtle94(23)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ..i..


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 25 2009, 02:23 AM~13105422
> *See you at setup on Saturday Augie?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: ..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*AZ BOUND.........*


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

for the arpaio lovers... :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci15aX5-HbI


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody got a good cleaning lady they can recommend?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2009, 09:45 PM~13114193
> *pa que, no me quieres anyways!!!!!
> thats a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF "LIQUID ASSETS" IS COMING DOWN FOR THIS SHOW???

:dunno:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

whats up AZ street life has all parts in stock. gears motors comp and street. powerballs y blocks you name it we got it. stop by the shop or call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for Carlos.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 25 2009, 07:21 PM~13112525
> *It's that time of the year again.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Hands Down one of the BEST show's of the Year!! We love to go and relax and have a good time!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Whats up bro! Are you going to host a after show cruise at sonic?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2009, 09:15 AM~13107191
> *yesssss sirrrr, can't wait big homie, all the cars and all the ass......... lol
> and your doing a good job too!!!!  when is it my turn!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k bro
> *


We will have to talk about that!!!lol I'm down to shoot whatever, whenever!


As for the carshow! I CANT FUCKIN WAIT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 26 2009, 02:55 PM~13120281
> *As for the carshow! I CANT FUCKIN WAIT!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> > Whats up bro! Are you going to host a after show cruise at sonic?
> 
> 
> The sonic is open to all my brothers that lowride (live drama a home) you tell me I'm always down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2009, 04:53 PM~13121307
> *Whats up bro! Are you going to host a after show cruise at sonic?
> 
> The sonic is open to all my brothers that lowride (leave drama at home) you tell me I'm always down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 


Same should go for the show...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Whats up bro! Are you going to host a after show cruise at sonic?


The sonic is open to all my brothers that lowride (live drama a home) you tell me I'm always down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Think anyone will roll out that way! IM DOWN FOR A CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING ARIZONA!!!!!!! IT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!! TIME TO WASH,WAX,SCRUB WHITEWALLS, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY CHARGE THEM BATTERIES!!!! WE WILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW SUNDAY!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Feb 26 2009, 02:55 PM~13120281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH "LIVE" THE DRAMA AT HOME!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (BABOSO)



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2009, 08:28 AM~13127377
> *GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING ARIZONA!!!!!!! IT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!! TIME TO WASH,WAX,SCRUB WHITEWALLS, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY CHARGE THEM BATTERIES!!!! WE WILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW SUNDAY!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


CANT WAIT TO CRUISE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2009, 09:56 AM~13128066
> *LUCKY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i think he ment''leaf the drama at home''
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Whats up everyone. I have a vehicle for sale. I have it posted on the LIL classifieds for 7800. but will let go this weekend for 6500. so all the out of towners or AZers if interested hit me up.

1968 pontiac convertible OG 83700 miles


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2009, 07:28 AM~13127377
> *GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING ARIZONA!!!!!!! IT'S SHOWTIME!!!!!!!! TIME TO WASH,WAX,SCRUB WHITEWALLS, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY CHARGE THEM BATTERIES!!!! WE WILL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW SUNDAY!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I've been washin, waxin and scrubbin all week and still finding shit I need to do!!!!
I need to walk away for a while so I quit finding shit I need to do!! :0 i need a beer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13128378
> *i think he ment''leaf the drama at home''
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ..its "LEAVE"......MENSO! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

MANDO ITS MINE TURN TO POSE A PIX WITH EM GIRLS... :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

GOOD LUCK to everyone this weekend showing the rides. streetlife will be open all weekend we have full inventory call 602 242 3811 if no answers call 602 400 1844. Have a fun weekend and keep the peace :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2009, 09:56 AM~13128066
> *LUCKY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ok ku homie, p/m me you number...
> ...


:angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 27 2009, 01:15 PM~13129795
> *:uh: ..its "LEAVE"......MENSO! :biggrin:
> *


Yea Jeremy :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13128378
> *i think he ment''leaf the drama at home''
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



leaf..yeah thats wut he ment.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

does anybody in AZ have some headlights for an 87 luxury sport monte?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 27 2009, 01:19 PM~13129827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got a camera, I we can find the girlies! Im down if you are!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Feb 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13128378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pendejo :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I HAVE A SET OF 14X7'S ALL CHROME SLIGHTY USED WITH 175-70-R14 TIRES WITH NEW ADAPTORS AND KNOCK-OFFS FOR $400........ CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED... (602) 228-9246*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Look what I caught cruisin into phoenix!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Almost time to party! Shit I went out and bought new chucks and chonies!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

SHOW UP AND SHOW SOME LOVE....ART SHOW AT THE TAT SHOP

SPONSORED BY JUST BLAZED OF PHOENIX AND WET PAINT OF TEMPE, ALONG WITH TATTOO EMPIRE WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST ART SHOW ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY THE 28TH STARTING AT 6 PM. WE WILL BE SHOWING ART FROM DIFFERENT STYLES.. 
TATTOO ARTISTS PARTICIPATING ARE FROM URBAN ART TATTOO, TATTOO BLVD, CUSTOM INK, IMMACULATE TATTOO, BLACK LANTERN TATTOO ALSO MIKE ROPER AND ISAAC FAINKUJEN.


ALSO FROM THE GRAFFITI SCENE, WE WILL BE HAVING BUG, JERO, ELSE, SUCH, SREK, GNES, SEKER REPPING THE INNER CITY RECREATION AND REMEMBER TO TELL A FRIEND! KING 157 KAPER, LALO, SASE, SNAFU, SALTY, & BREZ............

ALSO FREELANCE ARTISTS CAROLINA FROM MEXICO CITY, MOISES OF PHOENIX ALONG WITH BUGS FROM BUGS AUTO ART AND DANNY D OF LOS ANGELES SHOWING OFF ART FROM THE LOW RIDER CULTURE.

PLAYING THE JAMS ARE THE HOMIES DJ TENS AND DJ POPO......
HOPE TO SEE HOMIES SHOWING SOME LOVE.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 27 2009, 08:36 PM~13133595
> *I went out and bought new chonies!
> *


too much info


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

FINALLY IM READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 28 2009, 01:29 AM~13136068
> *FINALLY IM READY FOR THE SHOW
> *


glad someone is! i just walked in to get a few hours of sleep then more work to do in the morning before move in 

Good looking out DeeLoc on helping out during the crunch time


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone got an extra wristband for sale i'll pay full price for it. they aint sellin em to the public this year and I aint tryin to deal with that long ass line tomorrow. we can meet at the setup this afternoon, or tonite at the days inn or marcs. lemme know or pass the word to those who are in phx for the show who might need the extra cash. thanks a lot.

-loco
310-927-7422


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Any more pics of her ??? :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 28 2009, 02:12 AM~13136207
> *glad someone is! i just walked in to get a few hours of sleep then more work to do in the morning before move in
> 
> Good looking out DeeLoc on helping out during the crunch time
> *


 :thumbsup: No prob brother. All you gotta do is holla!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

After Show pics from last night @ Pepe's Pizza now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2009, 06:28 PM~13157143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE WHERE THOSE PLAQUES MADE IN YUMA??!! THEY LOOK CLEAN AS HELL!!


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

Some pics from the show yesterday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13158846
> *Some pics from the show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



Spirit was looking GOOD !!! Thanks for letting UCE put our canopy up in your guys area


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2009, 05:48 AM~13162988
> *:biggrin:
> *



Unity looked good this weekend! I like your plaques!


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats to everyone who placed on sunday and congrats to big rick from spirit his car was working good sunday night at franks. street life has everything in stock right now come see us cause I know some of you broke your shit this weekend 602 242 3811 :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

An even bigger congrats to chuck and mandy for winning the new 1964 impala in the $25 raffle thats amazing :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

DaVinci's new mural... :biggrin: 








Ms. Sexia......


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

FIVE YEARS AGO TODAY WE LOST OUR BROTHER AND FELLOW MEMBER JOHN NORRIS....HE WAS THE PROUD OWNER OF "UNFAZED 1" AN EL CAMINO THAT WAS FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE A FEW YEARS AGO!!! ON BEHALF OF ALL THE MEMBERS OF PHOENIX PRIME CAR AND BIKE CLUB WE MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!!!! YOU MIGHT BE GONE BUT YOU ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN!!!!! RIDE IN PEACE JOHN NORRIS!!!!


:tears: :angel:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 3 2009, 05:49 PM~13170387
> *Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> ...


Big Pimpin....I mean Mando!!!!!! Your shit looks bad ass Homey!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 4 2009, 06:44 PM~13182988
> *Big Pimpin....I mean Mando!!!!!! Your shit looks bad ass Homey!!!
> *



X2 :thumbsup: BADASS PICS LIKE ALWAYS...


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 3 2009, 09:43 PM~13171720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That flaming Phoenix is bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Mar 4 2009, 06:44 PM~13182988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies! 

I heard Knightstalker was in town?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 4 2009, 08:12 PM~13184170
> *Thanks homies!
> 
> I heard Knightstalker was in town?
> *



 :biggrin: I was... :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Im looking for a good Rear Differential shop in PHX, someone that knows how to rebuild the inside & shorten a rear end no probelms.
Also Im Looken for a good shop that can bore out & clean a 350 block.

Ive looked up a few places online but if anyone knows some shops that deal wit Lowriders PM some info


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

NICE FLIKAS HOMIE! IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW, & NOW WE HAVE DAMN GOOD PICS, KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO! :biggrin:


----------



## BAD_INTENTIONS (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Check out my homies record label *BLOCKSTAR RECORDS*,you can listen to their tracks on myspace.com\blockstarllc.Check out the new single "World Wide Lowride" where he gives shout outs to a bunch local car clubs.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Mar 5 2009, 06:06 PM~13194605
> *Check out my homies record label BLOCKSTAR RECORDS,you can listen to their tracks on myspace.com\blockstarllc.Check out the new single "World Wide Lowride" where he gives shout outs to a bunch local car clubs.
> *


are you the guero that was kicken it with us on central?...i was with the big homie cholo and his wife....how do i get a copy of that world wide lowride...that shit is no joke.... :0


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

sup az side everyone looking good at the show.....and central was off the hook we gotta get it crackin more often


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah that was me,what up homie. I will hit up my boys to see if they have more copies. Everybody is loving that shit!!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Mar 5 2009, 09:11 PM~13196479
> *yeah that was me,what up homie. I will hit up my boys to see if they have more copies. Everybody is loving that shit!!
> *


yeah bro if you can get me a copy that would be greatly appreciated....that shit is bangin...you had it bumping in your truck


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be with them tomorrow,releasing a new clothing line at the *ARIZONA* center. culture fresh shop 6-10,roll thru.They might have cd's there not sure, but I will get 1 for you.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Mar 5 2009, 08:11 PM~13196479
> *yeah that was me,what up homie. I will hit up my boys to see if they have more copies. Everybody is loving that shit!!
> *


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2009, 07:28 PM~13132864
> *I HAVE A SET OF 14X7'S ALL CHROME SLIGHTY USED WITH 175-70-R14  TIRES WITH NEW ADAPTORS AND KNOCK-OFFS FOR $400........ CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED... (602) 228-9246
> *


$$$$$275


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 3 2009, 08:49 PM~13170387
> *Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Big Dogg... Now let's see the one WE took!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

The Tradition Continues on April 19th., 2009.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Mar 3 2009, 05:46 PM~13169686
> *An even bigger congrats to chuck and mandy for winning the new 1964 impala in the $25 raffle thats amazing  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH! WE RULE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S POPPIN' AZ!!!???

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 6 2009, 08:51 AM~13199907
> *Nice pics Big Dogg... Now let's see the one WE took!!
> *


Still waiting on mr fisheye to post it up! :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Mar 3 2009, 04:46 PM~13169686
> *An even bigger congrats to chuck and mandy for winning the new 1964 impala in the $25 raffle thats amazing  :biggrin:
> *


thanks....yay us!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Mar 6 2009, 06:31 PM~13204515
> *thanks....yay us!!
> *


Congrats!!!!! Where was the raffle at?


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

It was at the Phoenix lowrider show this past weekend. Old School car club had the raffle....and thanks Street Life for letting us put it there and hooking up our other ones!


----------



## BAD_INTENTIONS (Nov 4, 2008)

award winning 1987 Cadillac brougham show car mid night blue candy paint w/ flake and murals,wrinkle an tuck and roll interior,shaved door handles, 55'' sliding rag top ,2pump set up , and a litttle more then street strapped ,full chrome under carriage and a new transmission ....reason i'am selling it cause I want to start another project looking for a 63 or 64 impala convertible maybe trade ..it just won first place in the 09 lowrider magazine super show so that says enough if any questions call david @ (602) 446- 8578


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

got that cd for you homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

RX7-wAO4qGs&hl


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

what up AZ anything going on tonight !! :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what up AZsiders?!

another work week.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona what's good gente


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WUZZZZZZUP AZ!!!!

:wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE (LOWRIDER) ASKING $6,000 OBO ...NEED TO SELL, 
BLACK IN COLOR WITH TAN TOP AND TAN VYNILS,40K ORIGINAL MILES,STOCK BLACK INTERIOR(PILLOWS) 
VEHICLE HAS HYDRAULICS-2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES,CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS,TIERODS AND STABILIZER BAR 
REAR HAS ALL 4 TRAILING ARMS CHROMED,THE AXLE IS BLACK...(CLEAN STREETCAR) 


CONTACT RAY @ 602-510-8563


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238812
> *1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE (LOWRIDER) ASKING $6,000 OBO ...NEED TO SELL,
> BLACK IN COLOR WITH TAN TOP AND TAN VYNILS,40K ORIGINAL MILES,STOCK BLACK INTERIOR(PILLOWS)
> VEHICLE HAS HYDRAULICS-2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES,CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS,TIERODS AND STABILIZER BAR
> ...


Saw this on craigslist! fucking clean homie! good luck on the sale!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 10 2009, 06:07 PM~13240499
> *Saw this on craigslist! fucking clean homie! good luck on the sale!
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS. IF YOU GUYS CAN PLEASE LET US KNOW IF YOUR CLUB IS INTERESTED IN PARTICIPATING IN OUR TOURNAMENT. HAVEN'T GOTTEN MUCH FEED BACK , SO IF YOUR COMING GIVE ME A CALL 520-280-1387 BEFORE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238812
> *1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE (LOWRIDER) ASKING $6,000 OBO ...NEED TO SELL,
> BLACK IN COLOR WITH TAN TOP AND TAN VYNILS,40K ORIGINAL MILES,STOCK BLACK INTERIOR(PILLOWS)
> VEHICLE HAS HYDRAULICS-2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES,CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS,TIERODS AND STABILIZER BAR
> ...



That's great fucking deal right there, looks real nice! Not like some cars I seen for sale recently


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt for BIG RAY and his clean caddy for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 11 2009, 01:34 AM~13245578
> *:biggrin: ttt for BIG RAY and his clean caddy for sale :biggrin:
> *



ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 11 2009, 04:41 AM~13245853
> *ttt
> *


X3


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn! I been wanting that car! Now u got me searcing in the couch, trying to put some money together! LoL


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 10 2009, 04:50 PM~13238812
> *1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE (LOWRIDER) ASKING $6,000 OBO ...NEED TO SELL,
> BLACK IN COLOR WITH TAN TOP AND TAN VYNILS,40K ORIGINAL MILES,STOCK BLACK INTERIOR(PILLOWS)
> VEHICLE HAS HYDRAULICS-2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES,CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS,TIERODS AND STABILIZER BAR
> ...



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238812
> *1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE (LOWRIDER) ASKING $6,000 OBO ...NEED TO SELL,
> BLACK IN COLOR WITH TAN TOP AND TAN VYNILS,40K ORIGINAL MILES,STOCK BLACK INTERIOR(PILLOWS)
> VEHICLE HAS HYDRAULICS-2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES,CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS,TIERODS AND STABILIZER BAR
> ...


:wave: TTT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13244266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Mar 11 2009, 07:31 AM~13246533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is some useful information!

How to make a Stripper Pole


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 11 2009, 04:21 PM~13251249
> *Here is some useful information!
> 
> How to make a Stripper Pole
> *


Shit, wit a little linoleum you're all set :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

* CMON. WHERES EVERYONE @..WE GOT THE BLACK CUTTY WORKING ,NOW NO ONE WANTS TO PLAY......

WHERE YA'LL @?? : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


CMON LETS HOP :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2009, 04:48 AM~13257195
> *Good morning AZ
> *


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az????


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238812
> *1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE (LOWRIDER) ASKING $6,000 OBO ...NEED TO SELL,
> BLACK IN COLOR WITH TAN TOP AND TAN VYNILS,40K ORIGINAL MILES,STOCK BLACK INTERIOR(PILLOWS)
> VEHICLE HAS HYDRAULICS-2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES,CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS,TIERODS AND STABILIZER BAR
> ...


NICE CAR.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13259659
> *whats up az????
> *


WHATS UP BEN..... :wave:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

when is the next east valley cruise????Gato???


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT BIRD CITY IS HOSTING A HOP 2NITE...



WE'LL B THERE!


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261540
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT BIRD CITY IS HOSTING A HOP 2NITE...
> WE'LL B THERE!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

I HAVE A BRAKE BOOSTER 1958-1967 CHEVY IMPALA,BEL-AIR,BICAYNE (CHROME)
BRAND NEW FOR $175. PM GIVE YOU MORE DETAILS, THX!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261540
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT BIRD CITY IS HOSTING A HOP 2NITE...
> WE'LL B THERE!
> *


what time? :0


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261540
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT BIRD CITY IS HOSTING A HOP 2NITE...
> WE'LL B THERE!
> *


ANOTHER WIN FOR TEAM BLOW ME :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

gona try and burn some cd's for the show next week "grandpas pizza", anybody want one?, "*World Wide Lowride*", song done by local artist *BOMB.*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Mar 13 2009, 12:58 AM~13267588
> *ANOTHER WIN FOR TEAM BLOW ME  :biggrin:
> *


spank that ass again. but rolln wont never tell u that... :angry:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Where and what time is the hop gonna take place???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

How can I avoid paying taxes on a car purchased from a private seller? 
In MI we would leave the amount sold for section blank, and tell the DMV it was a gift from a family member. How does it work here in AZ, don't you need a notary to sign the title over??


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

bird city got shut down lastnight by the singlepump king i served them twice ina row against there double pump now they no who the king is :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 13 2009, 03:51 PM~13273312
> *bird city got shut down lastnight by the singlepump king i served them twice ina row against there double pump now they no who the king is :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

When is round 2?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by toons_@Mar 10 2009, 09:51 PM~13244246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

X2


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2009, 02:58 PM~13272834
> *How can I avoid paying taxes on a car purchased from a private seller?
> In MI we would leave the amount sold for section blank, and tell the DMV it was a gift from a family member. How does it work here in AZ, don't you need a notary to sign the title over??
> *


I have never payed taxes on a car i have purchased from a private seller , just make sure the title is clear and notorized


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 13 2009, 05:21 PM~13274058
> *When is round 2?
> *


that was round 2 i served him twice ina week


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 14 2009, 09:49 AM~13279124
> *that was round 2 i served him twice ina week
> *


lol damn!!! I wish I could of seen it! I love watching that bumper checkin!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 11:44 AM~13279469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Mar 13 2009, 01:03 PM~13271938
> *gona try and burn some cd's for the show next week "grandpas pizza", anybody want one?, "World Wide Lowride", song done by local artist BOMB.
> *


had to travel great length to cities far and beyond....BUT I GOT MINE! haha thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Mar 14 2009, 07:59 PM~13282148
> *
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2009, 08:04 PM~13282516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when, where was that?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 11:03 PM~13283382
> *when, where was that?
> *



:dunno: Jeremy sent me the pics...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2009, 11:02 PM~13283889
> *:dunno: Jeremy sent me the pics...
> *


ohhh!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 15 2009, 10:27 AM~13285837
> *ohhh!
> *


  i got you


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 15 2009, 12:29 PM~13286237
> * i got you
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a convertible top replace for a good deal? aint got much $$$


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

vegas kustoms


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

What are some good ass burger spots here in Phoenix??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:21 AM~13294559
> *What are some good ass burger spots here in Phoenix??
> *


In and Out :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:21 AM~13294559
> *What are some good ass burger spots here in Phoenix??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 16 2009, 12:21 PM~13294559
> *What are some good ass burger spots here in Phoenix??
> *


The Fatburger in downtown Tempe :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 16 2009, 10:21 AM~13294559
> *What are some good ass burger spots here in Phoenix??
> *


Lenny burger


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 16 2009, 01:19 PM~13296202
> *Lenny burger
> *


Ha, I ended up going there for lunch, it was okay. I should have told them not to pile all that shit on it, and just got it plain though lol :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 16 2009, 01:49 PM~13296408
> *Ha, I ended up going there for lunch, it was okay. I should have told them not to pile all that shit on it, and just got it plain though lol :biggrin:
> *


Heart attack grille??? Never been there but heard it's decent. The waitress's aren't bad to look at from what i hear also. :biggrin:


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 13 2009, 03:51 PM~13273312
> *bird city got shut down lastnight by the singlepump king i served them twice ina row against there double pump now they no who the king is :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good out there still,keep servin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

...........sneak peek :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 16 2009, 05:39 PM~13298838
> *...........sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooweeee!!!!!!!! Can't wait for you*r* CADI to be in ou*R* line up foo!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13299085
> *ooooooweeee!!!!!!!!  Can't wait for your CADI to be in ouR line up foo!
> *



It'll be there


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: riderz


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13298838
> *...........sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What up Joe!!! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Mar 16 2009, 09:19 PM~13300766
> *:thumbsup: riderz
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 16 2009, 09:37 PM~13300961
> *What up Joe!!! Can't wait to see it!!!
> *


What up Fred!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Frank's Hydraulics drove out from AZ to hop, representing Black Magic Hydraulics and Team Blow Me.


















PICS TAKEN BY ALL OUT CUSTOMS AT KOOL-AIDS SUNDAY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Mar 16 2009, 08:19 PM~13300766
> *:thumbsup: riderz
> *


  thanks!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 17 2009, 09:36 AM~13304179
> *Frank's Hydraulics drove out from AZ to hop, representing Black Magic Hydraulics and Team Blow Me.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LOCOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG AZ FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2009, 08:04 PM~13282516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we do this !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 18 2009, 02:27 PM~13316738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Aye Jeremy that video came out kinda tight. We were joking around about the "Beta" video camera they had, but that wasn't that bad


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

every one ready for the show this weekend streetlife has coils batteries power balls yblocks and complete setups all in stock come get what you need 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone, a good friend of mine's mother passed away, completely unexpectedly. To help with the funeral expenses, there is a carwash tomorrow at Autozone on 67th & Bethany and one on Saturday at the JB's on 35th & Nortern. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 18 2009, 03:34 PM~13317808
> *Aye Jeremy that video came out kinda tight. We were joking around about the "Beta" video camera they had, but that wasn't that bad
> *


 :rofl: i didnt think it was gone come out that good :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 19 2009, 02:06 PM~13327722
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2009, 10:06 AM~13325370
> *:rofl: i didnt think it was gone come out that good :thumbsup:
> *



It was a good vid. Jeremy showed it to me like 8 or 9 times when i was at his pad! lol j/k homie! :biggrin: The Lac was looking good like always!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 19 2009, 04:33 PM~13329240
> *It was a good vid. Jeremy showed it to me like 8 or 9 times when i was at his pad! lol j/k homie!  :biggrin: The Lac was looking good like always!
> *


lier it was 10xs :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 19 2009, 06:46 PM~13330661
> *lier it was 10xs :biggrin:
> *


I cant remember after all the beer you made me drink! Here is one from yesterday!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 19 2009, 08:41 PM~13332025
> *I cant remember after all the beer you made me drink! Here is one from yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


come by when ever will drink about it :biggrin: 
lol...''come on craaiigg itts friiday, ima gonna get you highh''


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 19 2009, 02:10 PM~13327765
> *:wave:
> *



DAMN BRUH YOU ARE DOIN A GOOD JOB ON ALL THE PICS YOU POST!!! 

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!! ANYTHING POPPIN OFF THIS WEEKEND???

uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 20 2009, 08:39 AM~13335820
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!! ANYTHING POPPIN OFF THIS WEEKEND???
> 
> uffin:
> *


A New Image car show sunday at 75th and thomas somewhere


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13332025
> *I cant remember after all the beer you made me drink! Here is one from yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: Gotta watch out for lil ese... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Badass pic by the way Mando... I love them B&W's... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 20 2009, 09:23 AM~13336156
> *:yessad: Gotta watch out for lil ese...  :biggrin:
> *


I know! :biggrin: But hes a cool mofo


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

PARTY TONIGHT in casa grande unique image 5th anniversery. Hope to see you there pm for more info :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 10 2009, 08:45 AM~13235073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: DAMN I JUST GOT BACK FROM PHX AND ONLY SAW 2 RIDES ALL DAM WEEK...A 64 FOR SALE ON SCOTTSDALE RD AND A BLUE 80'S ELCO UP IN GLENDALE/PEORIA OFF UNION HILLS AND 101 ON SATURDAY NIGHT AT A 'CAR SHOW' IN A GROCERY STORE PARKINGLOT...CAMERA PHONE PIX ARE HORRIBLE SO I CANT POST IT UP :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13352407
> *:uh: DAMN I JUST GOT BACK FROM PHX AND ONLY SAW 2 RIDES ALL DAM WEEK...A 64 FOR SALE ON SCOTTSDALE RD AND A BLUE 80'S ELCO UP IN GLENDALE/PEORIA OFF UNION HILLS AND 101 ON SATURDAY NIGHT AT A 'CAR SHOW' IN A GROCERY STORE PARKINGLOT...CAMERA PHONE PIX ARE HORRIBLE SO I CANT POST IT UP :angry:
> *


the 64 on scottsdale has been there for a while. I think they want alot for it!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13352678
> *the 64 on scottsdale has been there for a while. I think they want alot for it!
> *


if it's the same blue rag top yea they are askin 55K :loco:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Mar 22 2009, 10:33 PM~13358781
> *if it's the same blue rag top yea they are askin 55K  :loco:
> *


 :uh: yep the blue rag...had some other exotic type cars around it if i remember right...they must be hiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! ANYBODY KNOW HOW THE SHOW TURNED OUT YESTERDAY? PICS???

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2009, 10:39 AM~13361923
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! ANYBODY KNOW HOW THE SHOW TURNED OUT YESTERDAY? PICS???
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


it was TIGHT, big turnout, and relatively NO drama. I enjoyed myself thoroughly


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 23 2009, 10:45 AM~13361979
> *it was TIGHT, big turnout, and relatively NO drama. I enjoyed myself thoroughly
> *



DATS KOO!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Great show!! Great turnout!! Much props to New Image CC.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

pics dammit pics!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey homies, check out Lowrider Supreme.com Reppin the AZside is yours truly! lol Nah they asked me for some photos to post their website. I got mad respect for Puro & his crew, cause they showed nothing but love! Stop by and check out the photos they posted! :biggrin: 

BigMando reppin the AZSIDE WORLDWIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

A reason to get fucked up the night before!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

.............before Vicious


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

...........a little after Vicious


















...........more to come


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 23 2009, 03:37 PM~13365111
> *Hey homies, check out Lowrider Supreme.com Reppin the AZside is yours truly! lol Nah they asked me for some photos to post their website. I got mad respect for Puro & his crew, cause they showed nothing but love! Stop by and check out the photos they posted!  :biggrin:
> 
> BigMando reppin the AZSIDE WORLDWIDE! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies? i want to know if anyone out there knows or has a 350 engine for sale. remember we are all going through hard times so be gentle on the price!!!!!! please if someone reads this and is able to help me out please call (602) 228-9246


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies? i want to know if anyone out there knows or has a 350 engine for sale. remember we are all going through hard times so be gentle on the price!!!!!! please if someone reads this and is able to help me out please call (602) 228-9246


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

more pics from the show.....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 LOOKIN GOOD...WHERE WAS THE SHOW AT??


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2009, 10:51 PM~13358970
> *:uh: yep the blue rag...had some other exotic type cars around it if i remember right...they must be hiiiiiiiiiigh
> *



is this the one :biggrin: 
























































 they High alright :420:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2009, 07:13 PM~13368233
> *:0 LOOKIN GOOD...WHERE WAS THE SHOW AT??
> *


75th ave and Thomas - Phoenix

hosted by New Image CC  I started having a good time and stopped taking pics......oh well, I'm no photographer! :biggrin: 

I'm sure someone else will post more pics 'cause there was alot of clubs and bad ass riders there.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2009, 08:19 PM~13368317
> *
> 
> 75th ave and Thomas - Phoenix
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 23 2009, 08:14 PM~13368254
> *is this the one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT LOOKS TO BE ABOUT RIGHT...DIDNT KNOW ALL THAT CHROME WAS DONE TO IT...I DIDNT STOP TO CHECK IT OUT...LOOKS NICE..NOT 55K NICE DOE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2009, 08:19 PM~13368317
> *
> 
> 75th ave and Thomas - Phoenix
> ...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS - TEAM BLOW ME - PHOENIX AZ


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13369376
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS -  TEAM BLOW ME -  PHOENIX AZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAAMN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13368317
> *
> 
> 75th ave and Thomas - Phoenix
> ...


That was my problem! Trying to take pics with my styrofoam cup in one hand and camera in the other didn't work out so good... :banghead: Fuck multi-tasking... I chose BEER! :biggrin: 

You took some good fuckin tho MeatHead... :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 24 2009, 05:17 AM~13371830
> *That was my problem! Trying to take pics with my styrofoam cup in one hand and camera in the other didn't work out so good... :banghead: Fuck multi-tasking... I chose BEER! :biggrin:
> 
> You took some good fuckin tho MeatHead... :thumbsup:
> *



LOL! b e e r........  thanks!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 23 2009, 05:54 PM~13366438
> *...........a little after Vicious
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD TERMITE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

i know this is off topic..but were moving to phoenix in the next 24-36 months..we have family thats been there for 20+ years...i know of some nice areas were looking for houses..but with the bad market, there are a lot of good deals out there right now...so what are some streets/areas to stay away from?? we want a great school district for the kid(s)..if it were just me and the wife it wouldnt matter...any help??


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

in 3 years any answer we give you now will be irrelevant. You just have to bite the bullet and come on out here. I rented mo. to mo. first to get a feel for the area first.
check out these forums for more comprehensive info on the city: http://www.city-data.com/forum/phoenix-area/


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 24 2009, 10:43 AM~13373742
> *in 3 years any answer we give you now will be irrelevant. You just have to bite the bullet and come on out here. I rented mo. to mo. first to get a feel for the area first.
> check out these forums for more comprehensive info on the city: http://www.city-data.com/forum/phoenix-area/
> *



Very true...I bought around Avondale and could have bought for way less in the outer West Valley; Goodyear, Buckeye...but homesa are cheap anywhere nowadays I guess.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 24 2009, 09:14 AM~13372937
> *LOOKS GOOD TERMITE
> *



Thanks


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 24 2009, 10:43 AM~13373742
> *in 3 years any answer we give you now will be irrelevant. You just have to bite the bullet and come on out here. I rented mo. to mo. first to get a feel for the area first.
> check out these forums for more comprehensive info on the city: http://www.city-data.com/forum/phoenix-area/
> *


ya i would agree with that...i guess 'traditionallly' nice spots with good schools that have maintained that rep for the last few decades is what i would be interested...maybe the older parts of the city maybe...shit has grown so fast every year i come back its bigger and bigger :around: thanks for the info


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 24 2009, 12:29 PM~13373631
> *i know this is off topic..but were moving to phoenix in the next 24-36 months..we have family thats been there for 20+ years...i know of some nice areas were looking for houses..but with the bad market, there are a lot of good deals out there right now...so what are some streets/areas to stay away from?? we want a great school district for the kid(s)..if it were just me and the wife it wouldnt matter...any help??
> *


I to am moving to AZ within the next month. Taking off tomorrow to spend the weekend shopping for a home. Most likely the east vallley. 

How's the action in the east vally anyways?


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

streetlife has 41/2 tons springs in stock only a few left 602 242 3811


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Just a few more pics from The New Image Car Show 
More to come


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

............before


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

..........after


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

............more


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0   looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

FRAME CAME OUT BADASS ALBERT & TERMITE


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

FRAME LOOKS BADASS TERMITE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 25 2009, 10:31 AM~13384434
> *:0     looking good :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :wow: Can't wait to see it bust out...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Mar 25 2009, 09:31 AM~13384434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guy's!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

A frame We are building for a 70 impala , Full tube ,jag rear end , rack and pinion steering, tubular upper and lower control arms .. will post some more progress pics as soon as some parts come in


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

streetlife has batteries in come get them while they last 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844 ask for carlos


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!!!!

:thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

Any car shows this weekend


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

.........another sneek peek :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

for sale 85' Monte Carlo blue with pattern,white top,stereo system,13x7's, has all trim runs great 56000 og miles never been cut call Angel 480-306-3624. I will try to post pics it's for my primo. 6000 OBO


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

also interior has been redone blue & white velour with vinyl will try to get more pics


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona what's new


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

wheres big ben? :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 31 2009, 09:56 AM~13443195
> *wheres big ben? :dunno:
> *


No sure talk to him like 3 days ago


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 31 2009, 09:56 AM~13443195
> *wheres big ben? :dunno:
> *



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! NOT MY BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2009, 11:55 AM~13444149
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! NOT MY BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


huh?   :tears: :tears: :nosad:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 31 2009, 09:56 AM~13443195
> *wheres big ben? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

jen are you smoking? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 31 2009, 09:29 AM~13442970
> *Qvo arizona what's new
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 31 2009, 09:56 AM~13443195
> *wheres big ben? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986 :0 

registration is free !!!!


Any one planing to attend this show?????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyone know anything about car alarms???
please read my post
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468147


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 1 2009, 07:23 AM~13452271
> *Anyone know anything about car alarms???
> please read my post
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468147
> *


I have been down this road B-4 & the easy quickest way to fix this is
First get on ebay & buy this Viper
http://cgi.ebay.com/DEI-Directed-Viper-791...A1%7C240%3A1318

Then once it comes in drop it & the car off at Soundwerks
http://www.soundwerks.com/index.html
Then tell them to call you when its done :biggrin: 

On the real tho Clifford is junk & they will unhook that shit if you get a real alarm so go wit Viper then you wont have to worry about it anymore


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!! ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY?? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!

:wave:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 31 2009, 05:19 PM~13446721
> *:wave:
> *


What's up bro post some pic here hahaha lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Btw I find big ben in a local buffet cops was trying to kick him out he was crying and say I still hungry :ugh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im there!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Posting this up for some homies down in Yuma!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 1 2009, 06:53 PM~13458552
> *http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 1 2009, 09:40 PM~13459991
> *  :biggrin:  :420:
> *



:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## ss52o (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 1 2009, 05:53 PM~13458552
> *http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx
> *


WOW!! :wow:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 1 2009, 06:53 PM~13458552
> *http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx
> *


Fkd with my head a little bit


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

gzking what the fuck is wrong with u


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 1 2009, 09:17 PM~13460574
> *gzking what the fuck is wrong with u
> *


Its the internet you can find all sorts of crazy shit, :uh:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey AZ siders.....Posting for a friend,

He has a set of each Air Ride Technologies stainless steel wheel backing plates.
One is a 22" 6 lug and the other is a 20" 5 lug, both are universal.

Here's a link to their site....Backing Plates

Hit up Mikey at 623-826-9516 for the price and actual pics of the plates.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 1 2009, 01:30 PM~13455389
> *:biggrin:
> *


what you smiling at? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*.......FORT MCDOWELL CARSHOW MAY 24th</span>........*
*CLICK ON THE LINK*

<a href=\'http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp</a>

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GET UR PRINTING DONE FOR A COOL PRICE**!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Apr 1 2009, 10:17 PM~13460574
> *gzking what the fuck is wrong with u
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sorry gzking but that shit was funny... :rofl:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 1 2009, 06:53 PM~13458552
> *http://www.livevideo.com/video/769545818F2...-a-suspect.aspx
> *


wahahhaha whats up with the drinking water part thoe?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 2 2009, 09:32 AM~13464284
> *
> *


Hey homeboy, here is a lil something for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 2 2009, 06:17 PM~13467969
> *Hey homeboy, here is a lil something for you! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 2 2009, 05:17 PM~13467969
> *Hey homeboy, here is a lil something for you! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


nice shinny chrome :0 thats the pic right there mando :thumbsup:
right click save :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 2 2009, 06:27 PM~13468593
> *nice shinny chrome  :0  thats the pic right there mando :thumbsup:
> right click save :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Mar 31 2009, 09:56 AM~13443195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT FEELS GOOD TO BE MISSED!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS CLEAN, I WISH I HAD A 63'


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2009, 07:52 AM~13463433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Sorry gzking but that shit was funny... :rofl:
> *


it's not funny when you had a family member do that!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 2 2009, 09:41 PM~13471221
> *it's not funny when you had a family member do that!!!!!!!!
> *


I was in shock when i seen that video i personaly did not think it was that funny . One of my co workers went home and showed his twelve year old daughter telling her this is what guns can do to you .We told him guns dont killl people kill people . I felt like beating the shit out of him for showing his daughter that video :angry:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2009, 08:11 PM~13469892
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IT FEELS GOOD TO BE MISSED!!!!!
> *


 :0 where you been?...everyones been looking for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 1 2009, 05:19 PM~13457516
> *Btw I find big ben in a local buffet cops was trying to kick him out he was crying and say I still hungry :ugh:
> *


 :0 I THINK I SEEN THAT ON THE NEWS :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 1 2009, 01:30 PM~13455389
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOUR JUST HIGH OFF PAINT FUMES.... :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 2 2009, 10:41 PM~13471221
> *it's not funny when you had a family member do that!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: :nono: Whoa... pump your brakes there homie.. I didn't mean the video was funny.. 

Tyrone asking the guy what the fuck was wrong with him was funny to me... I didn't even check out the video.. as soon as I saw the title I closed that shit out.. 

:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 3 2009, 05:54 PM~13478021
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 Shiny.. :cheesy:


Saw the frame in your club topic homie... :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see the whole lac :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2009, 04:56 PM~13478026
> * Shiny..  :cheesy:
> Saw the frame in your club topic homie... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Thanks homie


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2009, 03:48 PM~13477596
> *:uh:  :nono: Whoa... pump your brakes there homie.. I didn't mean the video was funny..
> 
> Tyrone asking the guy what the fuck was wrong with him was funny to me... I didn't even check out the video.. as soon as I saw the title I closed that shit out..
> ...


sorry it is just that's how i lost my brother!!!


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT... 1977 CADILLAC COUPE DE VILLE. JUST REPLACED THE ORIGINAL DOOR LOCKS WITH ELECTRIC (TO PREVENT THEFT), NO DENTS ON THE BODY, THE ENGINE RUNS GREAT, AND THE INTERIOR IS IN GOOD CONDITION (WOOD GRAIN WAS WELL TAKEN CARE OF AND LEATHER HAS A BIT OF WARE AND TEAR)...

THE ONLY THING THAT NEEDS TO BE REPLACED FOR PAINT ARE THE REAR BUMPER FILLERS.....

$2300 OBO

CALL RUBEN 480-232-0727

OR EMAIL MANNY : [email protected]

LOCATED IN GILBERT, AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 4 2009, 02:50 AM~13481281
> *sorry it is just that's how i lost my brother!!!
> *


It's all good homie.. I dunno how I would feel if I lost MY brother.. 

 Sorry for the loss...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 3 2009, 03:54 PM~13478021
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


"Post Whore" :roflmao: :roflmao: 











j/k


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2009, 01:51 PM~13483457
> *"Post Whore" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k
> *



HEY!!!!















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

FOR SALE 5-TIRES MOUNTED ON 16"-ALUM WHEELS, WITH ONE IN THE BOX.
THEY FIT A 8-HOLE CHEVY OR HUMMER 2003 " AS IS "

ASKING $ 1000.00 OR BEST OFFER, NEW TIRES:245/75R16. FOR MORE INFO

" WEASEL " KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB : OR LEAVE A PERSONAL
MESSAGE.


OR IF YOU ONLY WANT THE TIRES : $ 100.00 EACH TIRE.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:banghead: Mondays suck!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 6 2009, 10:15 AM~13496276
> *:banghead: Mondays suck!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Rumor has it, that the central cruise is going down this sat 11th. Anyboady got in on this?????


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

sup ARIZONA :wave: if there is a cruise this saturday i will be there!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

*STREETSTYLE CAR CLUB (ARIZONA) is hosting their 1st Ann Show N Shine Picnic. It will be held in Florence, Az @ Heritage Park, June 13, 2009. Flyers will be out soon, You know how I do, theyll be all over the place  . All Clubs and solo riders welcome. There will be various trophies awarded, for Best Engine, Paint, Murals, Car, Truck, Bike, Most Members, Furthest Distance, Club Participation Etc. We will be having a Tug of War, and Horse shoe Tourny.
More Info To Come w/ Flyer.*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone got a gas tank for a 64'


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

A homeboy from Intruders sent me a myspace message! Invites everyone to attend and help out a good cause!!

Team Sarah Presents the Sarah Nolte SECOND CHANCE CAR SHOW! Rain or Shine Open to all cars, trucks, and bikes. Saturday, April 11, 2009 8am - 12pm Westview High School 107th Ave South of Indian School Rd. North Parking Lot For A Great Cause Event proceeds go to benefit healthy heart checks in High School athletes. General admission Donations To register your club or car early Contact us at [email protected] or 623.399.7908 To Become a Vendor or Sponsor Contact us at [email protected] or 623.399.7908 Sponsorship Opportunities available Sponsorship Deadline for inclusion on Event T-Shirt is March 28, 2009 Fun For the Whole Family Raffles DJ Concessions People’s Choice Trophies Door Prizes for participants Entry fee Donation Helpsavesarah.com Team Sarah Supports Organ Donation


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

what up? this page sure has got really boring!!!We need to start using it again so the AZ page is happening!!!


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

whats up AZ streetlife has Batteries gears motors sacco are running low get them while they last springs in stock come get em 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844 ask for Carlos


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13502116
> *Anyone got a gas tank for a 64'
> *


x2 let me know too.....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good morning everyone!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

sup


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2009, 07:57 PM~13448316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who is involved in throwing this event? Any of the car clubs or any promoters that we know?


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 7 2009, 10:11 AM~13506360
> *what up? this page sure has got really boring!!!We need to start using it again so the AZ page is happening!!!
> *


someone needs to post up some nudy pics in of hynas in convertibles! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

i have 64 seats front and back in black with red inserts bench front with matching door panels willing to trade plus cash (400 to 500 or best offer) for orginal. can be beatup cause im just gonna get them re done my seats are not torn or ripped and the padding is real good it just not og its close sorry no pics call me today if no one calls by friday or they will go to the upholsters 602 400 1844 ask for Carlos


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 8 2009, 03:33 PM~13520408
> *someone needs to post up some nudy pics in of hynas in convertibles!  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2009, 03:50 PM~13520577
> *Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! La Gente show? 

Hey homie, when are you gonna let shot that ride?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Volo asked if he could shoot it for the Mag, but come on down and work your magic.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2009, 04:05 PM~13520736
> *Volo asked if he could shoot it for the Mag, but come on down and work your magic.
> 
> *


Volo! Hell no! lol j/k I'll let you know when I roll down there! You gonna be at the La Raza show?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone need a single spare 520? i have 1 skinny 13in 5.20 nos for sale...i dont roll 13s and i dont need it..so its up for sale...asking $150 first come first serve...pm me  og 520


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

have some firestone *155/80/13's *for sale $44 a piece plus tax if anybody wants em


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: 

MORNING AZ!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FOR SALE 89 FLEETWOOD:









$2500 OBO Might be willing to trade. PM me for more details.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

what day is that GDLPE show? sat or sun?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 8 2009, 03:13 PM~13520799
> *Volo! Hell no! lol j/k I'll let you know when I roll down there! You gonna be at the La Raza show?
> *


 :angry: :twak: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 9 2009, 10:12 AM~13527876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 9 2009, 10:50 AM~13528224
> *:angry:  :twak:  :nono:  :nosad:
> *


LMAO!! LOL :biggrin: I knew you would read that!!!!! Volo you know you my homie!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

and thats before you even get to the show!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

QUE ONDA MANDO?
PURO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 9 2009, 01:15 PM~13528910
> *
> 
> 
> ...





















Someone better call that lil mexican restaurant and tell them to stock up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13531585
> *QUE ONDA MANDO?
> PURO
> *


just chillin, how you doin??


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 9 2009, 04:59 PM~13531321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tru tru :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 9 2009, 05:25 PM~13531589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


already did


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 9 2009, 05:25 PM~13531589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see that shit all day...i work at cresent....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 9 2009, 03:58 PM~13531309
> *LMAO!! LOL :biggrin: I knew you would read that!!!!! Volo you know you my homie!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: 

You should come out though... when I shoot Al's car!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 9 2009, 08:19 PM~13532664
> *already did
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up az :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

All Car Club and Solo riders, this Saturday, the "Cruise on Central" is going down. 2pm to 9 pm. Starts at Park Central Mall, Show n Shine, then at 5, lets Cruise!!! Lets represent the Lowriders of Az, 
Intruders will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2009, 07:01 AM~13537033
> *All Car Club and Solo riders, this Saturday, the "Cruise on Central" is going down.  2pm to 9 pm. Starts at Park Central Mall, Show n Shine, then at 5, lets Cruise!!! Lets represent the Lowriders of Az,
> Intruders will be there!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2009, 07:01 AM~13537033
> *All Car Club and Solo riders, this Saturday, the "Cruise on Central" is going down.  2pm to 9 pm. Starts at Park Central Mall, Show n Shine, then at 5, lets Cruise!!! Lets represent the Lowriders of Az,
> Intruders will be there!!  :thumbsup:
> *


TTMFT. WHAT UP AL, HOPE YOU HAVE THE ICE CHEST READY!!!!! CUZ IM A THIRSTY MEXICAN...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Apr 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13539556
> *TTMFT. WHAT UP AL, HOPE YOU HAVE THE ICE CHEST READY!!!!! CUZ IM A THIRSTY MEXICAN...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Apr 10 2009, 11:23 AM~13539556
> *TTMFT. WHAT UP AL, HOPE YOU HAVE THE ICE CHEST READY!!!!! CUZ IM A THIRSTY MEXICAN...
> *


I left the Ice chest fulla beer with you dudes at the last car show!!! Thats ice chest number 2!!! :angry: I hope somebody brings them back..............with beer I hope!!!


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

i have 64 impala seats non ss done black with red inserts with matching door panels willing to trade plus $300 obo for your old og stuff no matter what condition as long as its all there text and ill send pics if not gone by tomorrow off to the upholsters they go the seats are new just need good cleaning 602 400 1844 ask for Carlos


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2009, 01:34 PM~13540175
> *I left the Ice chest fulla beer with you dudes at the last car show!!! Thats ice chest number 2!!!  :angry: I hope somebody brings them back..............with beer I hope!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2009, 01:34 PM~13540175
> *I left the Ice chest fulla beer with you dudes at the last car show!!! Thats ice chest number 2!!!  :angry: I hope somebody brings them back..............with beer I hope!!!
> *


Damn! Thats a no no! :nono:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2009, 07:01 AM~13537033
> *All Car Club and Solo riders, this Saturday, the "Cruise on Central" is going down.  2pm to 9 pm. Starts at Park Central Mall, Show n Shine, then at 5, lets Cruise!!! Lets represent the Lowriders of Az,
> Intruders will be there!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Im going to try and make it! The boss scheduled us to work today and tomorrow!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

any lowriders interested in custom front end that will fit impala or caprice 71 to 76 hit me up ill let it go real cheap thanx


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

RAIN :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13547691
> *RAIN  :thumbsdown:
> *


Shit fool it's snowing where I'm at! :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 11 2009, 11:47 AM~13546649
> *any lowriders interested in custom front end that will fit impala or caprice 71 to 76 hit me up ill let it go real cheap      thanx
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man your gonna need a bigger pic than that


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

have some coil springs, 2 front and 2 rear I pulled off my monte,they will sit a little bit higher than stock $80 obo for all four







.


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2009, 07:01 AM~13537033
> *All Car Club and Solo riders, this Saturday, the "Cruise on Central" is going down.  2pm to 9 pm. Starts at Park Central Mall, Show n Shine, then at 5, lets Cruise!!! Lets represent the Lowriders of Az,
> Intruders will be there!!  :thumbsup:
> *


IS THIS STILL POPPIN????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: I SEE YOU LOOKIN


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We are going to start doing posters soon! Here is a lil something I was working on. All photos taken by me! :biggrin: I will let you know when we get going on this. You can hit up myself or Al Luna (lil name: lunas64) for more info.... :biggrin: 

Tino from Intruders C.C.









Here is one I did a little while back for Al Luna


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Easter From UCE Phx Chapter


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" STILL FOR SALE " $ 1000.00 OR BEST OFFER ! ! 
TIRES ( 245/75R16 ALMOST NEW, VERY LOW MILES ) THEY WILL FIT " 03 "
CHEVY 8-HOLE OR HUMMER. IF YOU ONLY WANT THE TIRES , I AM WILLING
TO DISMOUNT THEM ( ONLY ) AFTER THEY ARE PAID FOR. " AS IS "

OH-YA, THESE ARE 10-PLY TIRES. IF YOU OR SOMEONE YOU KNOW NEED THEM.
CALL: ( 602 ) 412-8912 " WEASEL " KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB PRESIDENT.

AND TO ALL MY REAL 602 PEOPLE , YES I'M STILL HERE. AND STILL HAVE MY
1973 OLDS CUTLASS, GOING ON 30-YEARS WTH MY CUTLASS. YYAAAAAA.
AND "YES" STILL HITTING THEM DAMM SWITCHES.

KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB " 2009 " 4-LIFE.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone alive around here ???


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

Street life having %20 off all Parts today off of normal pricing on all hydro parts today and today only 602 242 3811 or 60202423811 off normal pricing only


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 13 2009, 12:56 PM~13562302
> *Anyone alive around here ???
> *



What's up UCE


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Apr 13 2009, 02:17 PM~13563175
> *What's up UCE
> *


Just enjoying my day at work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm still ALLLIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Heres a couple pics of the 70 tub sitting on the New Tube Frame hope ya like :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 13 2009, 08:51 PM~13568034
> *Heres a couple pics of the 70 tub sitting on the New Tube Frame hope ya like  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty cool


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2009, 10:00 PM~13568159
> *That is pretty cool
> *


Thanks , it will have 22x10s in the rear and 20x8s in the front , Customer is painting it all black including belly and frame , I am sure there will be alot of chrome also :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ TTMFT!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Already this Sunday :thumbsup: 










Registration Forms are now available for download on the website:










>>>LINK<<<


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 13 2009, 09:51 PM~13568034
> *Heres a couple pics of the 70 tub sitting on the New Tube Frame hope ya like  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I miss my baby


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 14 2009, 08:37 PM~13579109
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: I miss my baby
> *


She will be on the road and looking good , i think we are projecting October to have it completed :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 10:27 PM~13580334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ!!!

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ what's good who is showing at guadalupe show


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 AM~13583358
> *What's up AZ what's good who is showing at guadalupe show
> *


I wanted to go, but I'll be covering the La Raza 11th annual Car Show in Yuma, AZ the same day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 14 2009, 09:07 PM~13579497
> *She will be on the road and looking good , i think we are projecting October to have it completed  :cheesy:
> *


that's cool bro can't wait to see it. Good work so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 AM~13583358
> *What's up AZ what's good who is showing at guadalupe show
> *


UCE will be showing


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

any body have any reverse deep cups for sale?? any body???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 10:27 PM~13580334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful :h5:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 10:27 PM~13580334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2341/dsc01077e.jpg


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Apr 16 2009, 09:35 AM~13593826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 16 2009, 07:05 PM~13599498
> *http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2341/dsc01077e.jpg
> *


HERE YA GO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 16 2009, 08:05 PM~13599498
> *http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2341/dsc01077e.jpg
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm located in Pacoima, CA 91331... pick-up only... *$800* cash takes everything... call me *818-272-9222* *new number*

I'm trying to get rid of this dash ASAP! I did all the custom molding to the dash including custom air vents, gauges, and shaving the stereo console... all this dash needs is to either be bondo'd then painted or wrapped in vinyl... the gauges are brand new still in the boxes straight from Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II, 6 Gauge Kit... Kit Contains: 

- ODYR-01-1 Performance Speedometer(MPH or KPH).
- ODYR-02-1 Performance Tachometer.
- ODYR-03-1 Oil Pressure.
- ODYR-04-1 Water Temperature (°F or °C).
- ODYR-05-1 Voltmeter.
- ODYR-06-1 Fuel Level.

Oil Pressure, Water Temp and Speed senders included. Fuel level gauge reads OEM or aftermarket sensor in most applications.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

nice weather for the show this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

Whats up AZ good luck to everybody this weekend at the show if you need any parts call streetlife 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* :h5: Congrats to the homies "lil ese & jusbcuz" aka Jeremy and Joe... From Glendale Majestics.. :thumbsup:

Their 63's are featured in a new music video from MC Magic..  :h5: :biggrin:*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 17 2009, 04:20 PM~13609009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Jeremy is a movie star now! Hey homie can I get a autograph???????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: yooouuuuuuuuuu knooowwwwwwwww...... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 17 2009, 05:23 PM~13609515
> *Damn Jeremy is a movie star now! Hey homie can I get a autograph???????
> *






 :biggrin: 1 more


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 18 2009, 02:55 PM~13615976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 18 2009, 03:54 PM~13616473
> *:0  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright just want to wish all the homies good luck in Guadalupe tomorrow! Im out to Yuma for the La Raza C.C. Show! Make sure them rides are looking real clean cuz Impalas Magazine will be covering the Guadalupe show and Yuma Show! 

Impalas Magazine putting in work all over the BIG AZ!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

POST SOME DAMN PICS ASAP!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:barf: 

DAMN!!!! TOO MANY BUD LIGHTS LAST NIGHT!!!!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

Whats up AZ
shoot me an offer.. 93 fleetwood brougham.. in Mesa

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471791


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

DAMN....I HATE MONDAYS!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

300 best of show this weekend


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

:|


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2009, 06:23 PM~13624425
> *:barf:
> 
> DAMN!!!!  TOO MANY BUD LIGHTS LAST NIGHT!!!!
> *


x2 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHERES THE DAMN GUADALUPE SHOW PICTURES?.. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13637750
> *WHERES THE DAMN GUADALUPE SHOW PICTURES?.. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.sin-magazine.com/images/_events...0Show-2009.html


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

have some of these *AZ *if you need them


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

HERE'S A FEW PICS I TOOK AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW.


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I shot this at the La Raza Show, back in my hometown of Yuma, Arizona.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

LOCOS! :biggrin: 

























A COUPLE OF OTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Riderz....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

This pic is bad ass. I DON'T care what sideline you are on.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 21 2009, 09:35 PM~13649077
> *This pic is bad ass.  I care what sideline you are on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Yeah it is... Nice pics meathead.. :h5:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 21 2009, 08:35 PM~13649077
> *This pic is bad ass.  I dont care what sideline you are on.
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13654303
> *fixed
> *


 :roflmao: THANKS! We are on the same page now.... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2009, 10:24 AM~13654966
> *:roflmao: THANKS!  We are on the same page now.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 22 2009, 12:19 PM~13656130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDERS??? TTMFT!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

:|


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

SALE Summer Time SALE a complete set up two pump four dump 6 batteries all chrome with chrome solenoid blocks installed streetlifes street setup for only $2000 offer good till the end of the month call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for carlos :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 GOOD DEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Johnny Lazoya was on "3 on your side" just a few minutes ago. He's now a "Professional Photographer". lol. Kept this familys money and never gave them back their pictures that they paid him to take. He must of needed it to buy trophies for his show. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Woman never received photos from family event

More 3 On Your Side Reports 

05:51 PM Mountain Standard Time on Thursday, April 23, 2009

By LiAna Arenas / 3 On Your Side 

PHOENIX -- A Valley photographer is accused of taking money and running. 

He claims to be a professional photographer. That means you would expect professional service and, of course, professional-looking pictures. 

But, one Valley woman says she didn't get either when she hired a guy by the name of Johnny Lozoya. 

Esperanza Mata has been trying to find him for months, but on this day it was 3 On Your Side who caught up with him. 

Lozoya told us he had no idea why 3 On Your Side would want to talk to him. 

Mata hired Lozoya and his company, Super Events Photography, 11 months ago. She wanted Lozoya to photograph a very special family gathering that centered around her mom. 

"It was her 80th birthday and that's why we started it," Mata said. "It's her 80th, let's do something really spectacular." 

So Mata and her family decided to throw a huge surprise party to honor their mother and they added many special touches like invitations, mementos and, perhaps the most important to them, a photographer to capture this very special event. 

"It's a once-in-a-lifetime memory in pictures and video for everyone to see and to share," Mata said. 

But after shelling out $450 to Lozoya, Mata says she doesn't have much to remember her mom's birthday. 

All she has are a few snapshots and home video luckily taken by family members. 

"I just get so emotional every time I look at this," Mata said. "This is all we have and it's only about 10 minutes and it doesn't even capture a minute amount of the evening's events." 

Now, the good news is Lozoya did show up and take pictures, but Mata says 11 months later, he refuses to hand over anything. 

He won't even return phone calls. 

*Which brings us back to our run-in with Lozoya, who apparently thinks the issue is a joke. *

We kept asking Lozoya about the pictures and finally he said, "The truth of the matter is I have the material and we've tried to get together and weren't able to get together." 

Really? Tell Mata that. 

"He was not returning my calls!" she said. 

Remember, Mata says this has been going on now for nearly a year and she worries that her mom's precious moment, a moment that was supposed to be captured by a professional photographer, is lost. 

Not to mention the $450 she paid. 

After we confronted Lozoya, Mata says he did call her and said he had to find her photos in storage and when he did, he would get them to her. 

We'll let you know if that happens.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 23 2009, 06:02 PM~13670885
> *Woman never received photos from family event
> 
> More 3 On Your Side Reports
> ...


HAHAHA....classic.

Lets not forget what his priorities are:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 21 2009, 08:35 PM~13649077
> *This pic is bad ass.  I DON'T care what sideline you are on.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DOES LOOK COOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 23 2009, 06:02 PM~13670885
> *Woman never received photos from family event
> 
> More 3 On Your Side Reports
> ...


Thats fucked up! Its gives the honest hard working photographers a bad wrap.


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

here is a link to the video of johnny lozoya!!!!lol sounds like the prize money nobody ever see's!!!!





http://www.azfamily.com/video/index.html?nvid=354825&shu=1


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13674461
> *here is a link to the video of johnny lozoya!!!!lol sounds like the prize money nobody ever see's!!!!
> http://www.azfamily.com/video/index.html?nvid=354825&shu=1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
jew undertand english????


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 24 2009, 10:17 AM~13676856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jew undertand english????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13674461
> *here is a link to the video of johnny lozoya!!!!lol sounds like the prize money nobody ever see's!!!!
> http://www.azfamily.com/video/index.html?nvid=354825&shu=1
> *


all the money he makes at the shows, you think he would be rolling something better than that cavalier


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 24 2009, 01:28 PM~13679463
> *all the money he makes at the shows, you think he would be rolling something better than that cavalier
> *


it's probably in storage along with the ladies pictures. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2009, 01:22 PM~13679411
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:
> *


your ahh your ahh good co-median :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

once again, in case you werent listening :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 24 2009, 02:19 PM~13679898
> *your ahh your ahh good co-median :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> once again, in case you werent listening :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: DO U SPEAK ENGLISH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 24 2009, 12:51 AM~13674461
> *here is a link to the video of johnny lozoya!!!!lol sounds like the prize money nobody ever see's!!!!
> http://www.azfamily.com/video/index.html?nvid=354825&shu=1
> *


CLASSIC


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Apr 24 2009, 05:08 PM~13681263
> *CLASSIC
> *


that vato is dirty :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 23 2009, 06:02 PM~13670885
> *Woman never received photos from family event
> 
> More 3 On Your Side Reports
> ...


She must not have known anyone that has shown or been to one of his shows. Otherwise she would know better.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13682329
> *that vato is dirty :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

So if I wanted to go to the 2 day show in August, Do I register or not?


I've had good luck when he threw a show in San Bernardino years ago.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2009, 10:24 AM~13654966
> *:roflmao: THANKS!  We are on the same page now.... :biggrin:
> *




What up Art 
:wave: How you doing?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

* OGPLAYER *


:0 :0 :0 HOLY SHIT WHERE DID YOU COME FROM LOL WHAT'S UP GIRL... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Apr 24 2009, 09:17 AM~13676856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

qvo peoples..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what up Augie?!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Apr 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13693901
> *qvo peoples..
> *



:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Apr 26 2009, 01:28 AM~13691657
> * OGPLAYER
> :0  :0  :0  HOLY SHIT WHERE DID YOU COME FROM LOL WHAT'S UP GIRL... LOL  :biggrin:
> *


You know me always on a mission :biggrin: 
How you doing girl? :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2009, 12:24 AM~13691639
> *What up Art
> :wave: How you doing?
> *


'SUP! I am doing good. How 'bout you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2009, 12:24 PM~13703944
> *'SUP!  I am doing good.  How 'bout you?
> *



I'm good just chillin' ! Glad to hear you doing good


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What up AZ? I'm Back in town!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 27 2009, 02:23 PM~13704593
> *What up AZ? I'm Back in town!!
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: :thumbsup: Nice pic homie..


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 27 2009, 01:23 PM~13704593
> *What up AZ? I'm Back in town!!
> 
> 
> ...


Man its nice and quiet when your gone! :biggrin: LOL Just kidding homie! How was the trip?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 27 2009, 03:45 PM~13706229
> *Man its nice and quiet when your gone!  :biggrin: LOL Just kidding homie! How was the trip?
> *


 :biggrin: *Man! Had A Good Time in the Chi!*


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Apr 26 2009, 01:34 PM~13693901
> *qvo peoples..
> *


me chingaste :biggrin: im coming for you


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 27 2009, 05:56 PM~13707507
> *Qvo arizona
> *


Que Onda Loco! When is the next Sonic Cruise Night?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 27 2009, 06:24 PM~13707773
> *Que Onda Loco! When is the next Sonic Cruise Night?
> *


Whenever you guys want


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 27 2009, 05:56 PM~13707507
> *Qvo arizona
> *



What up? Homie how you doing? :wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 27 2009, 05:56 PM~13707507
> *Qvo arizona
> *



:wave:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

time and space is running out make your reservations 
SALE Summer Time SALE a complete set up two pump four dump 6 batteries all chrome with chrome solenoid blocks installed streetlifes street setup for only $2000 offer good till the end of the month call 602 242 3811 if no answer call 602 400 1844 ask for carlos


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Apr 27 2009, 01:23 PM~13704593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2009, 01:12 AM~13712849
> *its a bird, its a plane, noooooo    its rollin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *What It Is Ben?* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Apr 28 2009, 08:10 AM~13714001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nada just here trying to make it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 28 2009, 08:10 AM~13714001
> *WHAT UP AZ
> *


X2!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up to all my USO's.. The UCE Phoenix chapter would like to invite all the clubs and ryders from phoenix to the Fun Run in Kingman this weekend. We know this show is typically a hot rod show but we wanna have some presence there.. If anyone is interested in meeting up with us we will be there friday..Here is a link with the info Www.azrte66.comIf u have any questions hit me up with a pm or text or call 602-316-3743 jose


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 27 2009, 07:54 PM~13709222
> *What up? Homie how you doing?  :wave:
> *


Been good playa playa and you :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2009, 08:37 PM~13710002
> *:wave:
> *


What's up brother :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Apr 27 2009, 08:21 PM~13709699
> *:wave:
> *


Ke rollo abraham :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 28 2009, 08:10 AM~13714001
> *WHAT UP AZ
> *


What's up Roger :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Apr 28 2009, 02:36 PM~13718061
> *What's up to all my USO's.. The UCE Phoenix chapter would like to invite all the clubs and ryders from phoenix to the Fun Run in Kingman this weekend. We know this show is typically a hot rod show but we wanna have some presence there.. If anyone is interested in meeting up with us we will be there friday..Here is a link with the info Www.azrte66.comIf u have any questions hit me up with a pm or text or call 602-316-3743 jose
> *


 :wave: what's up brothers


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 27 2009, 06:29 PM~13707832
> *Whenever you guys want
> *


not too much going in the coming weeks, maybe we can do one before the may 25th show!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" HERE WE GO AGAIN ! "

I STILL HAVE THESE TIRES AND WHEELS. FOR SALE $ 1000.00 - OBO 

THEY FIT " 8-HOLE BOLT PATTERN CHEVY OR HUMMER, THEY COME WITH
245/75R16-10 PLY TIRES " GOOD FOR OFF ROAD " LUGNUTS & LOCKS.

CALL " WEASEL " ( 602 ) 412-8912 MY CELL PHONE.

I AM ALSO GOING TO POST UP SOME ( USED ) 13X7 ALL GOLD DAYTON
WHEELS $ 25.00-EACH " NOTE " I WOULDN'T PUT THESE ON ANYTHING
NICE, BUT THERE GOOD FOR A HOPPER CAR. ( WHEELS ONLY )


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gato vete a la verga pues!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2009, 02:38 PM~13718090
> *Been good playa playa and you  :wave:
> *


Doing good :biggrin: I will get with you soon to drop off an invitation k :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 28 2009, 02:55 PM~13718266
> *not too much going in the coming weeks, maybe we can do one before the may 25th show!
> *


What up?


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2009, 02:49 PM~13718208
> *:wave: what's up brothers
> *



What's up bro.. Come estas


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2009, 02:42 PM~13718128
> *What's up brother  :wave:
> *



QUE PASA HOMIE? ANYTHING GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND??? BESIDES GITTIN DRUNK FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2009, 03:22 PM~13718527
> *gato vete a la verga pues!!!!!
> *


Hi Ben como estas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2009, 03:31 PM~13718606
> *What up?
> *


Just planning a lil something! You ready for sat???????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 28 2009, 05:44 PM~13720117
> *Just planning a lil something! You ready for sat???????
> *



Yup ready to go my baby is muy excited :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2009, 07:17 PM~13721089
> *Yup ready to go my baby is muy excited  :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

anybody looking for some white 100 spokes? I small scratch,no dents. $400


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone interested in a 78 tbird?








for sale $6000 obo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 29 2009, 06:39 AM~13726656
> *Good morning AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 29 2009, 07:45 AM~13727129
> *:wave:
> *


Qvo bro what's good :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 29 2009, 09:42 AM~13728545
> *:biggrin:
> *


De ke te ries wey :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 29 2009, 09:53 AM~13728658
> *De ke te ries wey :biggrin:
> *


cause ju fanny :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 29 2009, 09:58 AM~13728721
> *cause ju fanny :biggrin:
> *


what up jerm. saw ju on a bedio. lol :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 29 2009, 09:58 AM~13728721
> *cause ju fanny :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 29 2009, 10:56 AM~13729492
> *what up jerm. saw ju on a bedio. lol :biggrin:
> *


waz it a DBD Bedio? :biggrin:
or a musik bedio? :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 29 2009, 11:32 AM~13729921
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 BIG MEYESTICS HOMES :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 29 2009, 12:35 PM~13729958
> *BIG MEYESTICS HOMES :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+Apr 29 2009, 09:58 AM~13728721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GATO IS THAT YOU?????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

jes it is bigg ben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 29 2009, 05:32 PM~13733773
> *jes it is bigg ben :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We heard some shit about Lazoya...Who's <span style=\'color:red\'>NOT going to this show?</span>


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

started my newest addition to my skin art this evening , work done by Trojan at Urban Art


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

What up UCE ??


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 29 2009, 09:51 PM~13737771
> *started my newest addition to my skin art this evening , work done by Trojan at Urban Art
> 
> 
> ...



Dayyyyuumm!!!! Now ur really gonna be a gangsta..lol jk dogg


Looks good uce


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Apr 29 2009, 10:11 PM~13738063
> *Dayyyyuumm!!!! Now ur really gonna be a gangsta..lol jk dogg
> Looks good uce
> *


LOL Thanks just had to get a lil therapy this evening , My arm is killin me right now go back for four more hours in about two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Apr 29 2009, 10:11 PM~13738063
> *Dayyyyuumm!!!! Now ur really gonna be a gangsta..lol jk dogg
> Looks good uce
> *



Looks really good bro... Don't use up all ur arm.. Gotta save room for that plaque


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Apr 29 2009, 10:20 PM~13738181
> *Looks really good bro... Don't use up all ur arm.. Gotta save room for that plaque
> *


We got that room all reserved


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Man I'm readyy to leave work.. Half an hour more


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We heard some shit about Lazoya...Who's <span style=\'color:red\'>NOT going to this show?</span>


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 30 2009, 07:49 AM~13740734
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie, how you been????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ SIDERS!!!???

:biggrin:


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2009, 04:36 AM~13739722
> *We heard some shit about Lazoya...Who's <span style=\'color:red\'>NOT going to this show?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


THERE AINT ENOUGH SHIT THAT GOES DOWN HERE IN DA PHX TO NOT GO TO HIS SHOW AND SHINE . PLUS WHO ARE WE TO JUGDE THIS MAN ON WHAT HE'S DOES! WE ALL HAVE ARE FAULT'S IT'S JUST THAT HE'S MORE IN THE LIME LIGHT THAN ME AND YOU. IF WE HAD MORE SHIT THAT WENT ON HERE LIKE IN CALI WHERE THERE'S HOP'S AND SHOW'S EVERY WEEKEND YA ! BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT SO I GUESS I'LL GO! EVERYONE HAS THERE FLASE IF THEY LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13743711
> *THERE AINT ENOUGH SHIT THAT GOES DOWN HERE IN DA PHX TO NOT GO TO HIS SHOW AND SHINE . PLUS WHO ARE WE TO JUGDE THIS MAN ON WHAT HE'S DOES! WE ALL HAVE ARE FAULT'S IT'S JUST THAT HE'S MORE IN THE LIME LIGHT THAN ME AND YOU. IF WE HAD MORE SHIT THAT WENT ON HERE LIKE IN CALI WHERE THERE'S HOP'S AND SHOW'S EVERY WEEKEND YA ! BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT SO I GUESS I'LL GO! EVERYONE HAS THERE FLASE IF THEY LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GOOD WORDS !!!!


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 30 2009, 12:22 PM~13743766
> *GOOD WORDS !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2009, 04:36 AM~13739722
> *We heard some shit about Lazoya...Who's <span style=\'color:red\'>NOT going to this show?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there to show  i dont give a [email protected]^k what he did..johnny has always been shaddy..i wouldnt pay him before the show.id pay when i get there :biggrin: but threw all the B.S. he throws some bad ass shows  EVERYBODYS CROOKED IN THERE OWN LITTLE WAY..


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13743711
> *THERE AINT ENOUGH SHIT THAT GOES DOWN HERE IN DA PHX TO NOT GO TO HIS SHOW AND SHINE . PLUS WHO ARE WE TO JUGDE THIS MAN ON WHAT HE'S DOES! WE ALL HAVE ARE FAULT'S IT'S JUST THAT HE'S MORE IN THE LIME LIGHT THAN ME AND YOU. IF WE HAD MORE SHIT THAT WENT ON HERE LIKE IN CALI WHERE THERE'S HOP'S AND SHOW'S EVERY WEEKEND YA ! BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT SO I GUESS I'LL GO! EVERYONE HAS THERE FLASE IF THEY LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: damm ed ,you beat me to the punch.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2009, 04:36 AM~13739722
> *We heard some shit about Lazoya...Who's <span style=\'color:red\'>NOT going to this show?</span>
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BETTER CALL TO SEE IF THE SHOW AND SHINE IS STILL ON. THEY HAD A BIG SIGN UP FOR AWHILE ADVERTISING THE CAR SHOW BUT IT HAS COME DOWN IN THE LAST FEW DAYS AND HAS NOT BEEN PUT UP AGAIN. SO JUST CALL TO CONFIRM THERE IS STILL A SHOW.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 30 2009, 02:51 PM~13745491
> *
> *


What up Ruben? :wave:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13743711
> *THERE AINT ENOUGH SHIT THAT GOES DOWN HERE IN DA PHX TO NOT GO TO HIS SHOW AND SHINE . PLUS WHO ARE WE TO JUGDE THIS MAN ON WHAT HE'S DOES! WE ALL HAVE ARE FAULT'S IT'S JUST THAT HE'S MORE IN THE LIME LIGHT THAN ME AND YOU. IF WE HAD MORE SHIT THAT WENT ON HERE LIKE IN CALI WHERE THERE'S HOP'S AND SHOW'S EVERY WEEKEND YA ! BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT SO I GUESS I'LL GO! EVERYONE HAS THERE FLASE IF THEY LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2000000 WE GOT TO KEEP AZ POPPIN


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

*KEEP IT POPPIN'*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13743711
> *THERE AINT ENOUGH SHIT THAT GOES DOWN HERE IN DA PHX TO NOT GO TO HIS SHOW AND SHINE . PLUS WHO ARE WE TO JUGDE THIS MAN ON WHAT HE'S DOES! WE ALL HAVE ARE FAULT'S IT'S JUST THAT HE'S MORE IN THE LIME LIGHT THAN ME AND YOU. IF WE HAD MORE SHIT THAT WENT ON HERE LIKE IN CALI WHERE THERE'S HOP'S AND SHOW'S EVERY WEEKEND YA ! BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT SO I GUESS I'LL GO! EVERYONE HAS THERE FLASE IF THEY LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 30 2009, 12:25 PM~13743802
> *ill be there to show   i dont give a [email protected]^k what he did..johnny has always been shaddy..i wouldnt pay him before the show.id pay when i get there :biggrin: but threw all the B.S. he throws some bad ass shows  EVERYBODYS CROOKED IN THERE OWN LITTLE WAY..
> *




:werd:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 30 2009, 06:31 PM~13747627
> * WE GOT TO KEEP AZ POPPIN
> *



X234


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Apr 30 2009, 11:25 AM~13743802
> *ill be there to show   i dont give a [email protected]^k what he did..johnny has always been shaddy..i wouldnt pay him before the show.id pay when i get there :biggrin: but threw all the B.S. he throws some bad ass shows  EVERYBODYS CROOKED IN THERE OWN LITTLE WAY..
> *



so you never pre-registered at his shows before?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## FUEGO (May 1, 2009)

*WHEN:* THIS SUNDAY, MAY 3RD
*WHERE:* FUEGO BAR AND GRILL</span>,* 9118 W VANBUREN, TOLLESON, AZ 85338**
REGISTRATION:* $10 WITH PROCEEDS BENEFITTING WEST VALLEY HISPANIC BOMBEROS
*MOVE IN:* 9AM - 12PM
*SHOW:* 12PM - 5PM
**** PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT *** *

LIVE BROADCAST BY POWER 98.3FM 1PM - 3PM
DJ STIXX IN THE MIX WITH RECORD BREAKERS' DJ ROB G
LIVE MUSIC BY LATINO REBEL BAND

CALL *LOS @ 602.515.4475* FOR REGISTRATION INFORMATION OR <span style=\'color:red\'>*FUEGO BAR AND GRILL @ 623.478.7300*


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2009, 10:05 AM~13742134
> *whats up homie, how you been????????
> *


so what you been up to big ben?? like your rag seen it in some pics!!


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

what up AZ homies :wave: 


just got home today, spent the last week in the PHX/Mesa area, seen some clean rides cruisin the streets out there :thumbsup: not too mention some fine females :cheesy: :thumbsup: fun trip for a midwestern boy like myself... keep ridin fellas


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@May 1 2009, 12:54 AM~13751898
> *what up AZ homies :wave:
> just got home today, spent the last week in the PHX/Mesa area, seen some clean rides cruisin the streets out there :thumbsup: not too mention some fine females :cheesy:  :thumbsup: fun trip for a midwestern boy like myself... keep ridin fellas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*HIT ME UP * :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 30 2009, 10:16 PM~13750748
> *so you never pre-registered at his shows before?
> *


yes i have arty :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! IS IT CORONA AND TEQUILA TIME YET???!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Saw this on craigslist! I cruised out there a few weekends ago and saw a couple of lowrides out there! I'm cruisin out there tonight @ 6 to check it out......


Hi everyone! We have a Car Cruise-In & Show for Hot Rods, Rat Rods, Street Rods, Retro Rods, Customs, Lowriders,Bugs, Bikes or whatever you got with Wheels! It is growing each and every week! But Summer is coming and we know it will slow down a little, so get your ride out an come down and see our show! It is fun! With more fun to come soon! This takes place every Friday Night at "L'TRAINS CHEAP SEATS" on Longmore & Southern just south of the Target Store in Mesa, AZ. Help us create a great little Car Cruise every Friday starting at 6pm. Last Month was our first month and was a success. For more info send us an email or just show up on any Friday Night. The food is fantastic at L'Trains Cheap Seats Sports Grill so plan on eating too! If you are a Hot Wheels Collector, Customizer, Buyer, Seller or just enjoy playing with Hot Wheels we also hold a Hot Wheels Event with the Car Cruise and invite you to our weekly event at 6pm at L'Trains Cheap Seats Sports Grill on 1316 S. Longmore in Mesa, AZ. Again, this is just south of the Target Store at Southern and Longmore in Mesa.

Anyone going???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 30 2009, 04:33 PM~13745913
> *What up Ruben? :wave:
> *



:wave: QVO MONI? :wave:


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 30 2009, 09:15 PM~13749745
> *:werd:
> *


WHATS SO WERD ABOUT IT HOMIE! SHIT YOU GO OR YOU DONT AND FRON THE LOOK'S OF IT YOU WILL GO BECAUSE I SEEN YOU AT HIS LAST SHOW AT OXACCA SO WHO'S WEIRD DAWG! DO YOUR HOME WORK THIS IS THE REAL SOUTH SIDER BORN AND RAISED LIVE IT BREATH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

sup AZ... just putting it out there locally... I have 12 Group 31 batteries for sale... they are brand new.... never hopped on... gotta get rid of em $500... located in tempe


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I am local in az and trying to get rid of some new parts i have laying around.....must sell










all new... there is also thread in the classifieds... will make sweet deals and no shipping AZ cmon


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

whatz up AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 1 2009, 07:47 AM~13753124
> *HIT ME UP  :biggrin:
> *


orale Spike. IT'S SO CHINNEYY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

FOR SALE CANON 10d WITHA 28-80 LENS AND REALLY RIGHT STUFF L-PLATE 2GB CF MEMORY CARD.PRICE IS 450.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 1 2009, 07:45 AM~13753544
> *yes i have arty :biggrin:
> *



Can't have a Party without the "Arty"


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 1 2009, 12:50 PM~13756160
> *:wave: QVO MONI? :wave:
> *


Hi :thumbsup: How are you guys doing?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13743711
> *THERE AINT ENOUGH SHIT THAT GOES DOWN HERE IN DA PHX TO NOT GO TO HIS SHOW AND SHINE . PLUS WHO ARE WE TO JUGDE THIS MAN ON WHAT HE'S DOES! WE ALL HAVE ARE FAULT'S IT'S JUST THAT HE'S MORE IN THE LIME LIGHT THAN ME AND YOU. IF WE HAD MORE SHIT THAT WENT ON HERE LIKE IN CALI WHERE THERE'S HOP'S AND SHOW'S EVERY WEEKEND YA ! BUT IT'S NOT LIKE THAT SO I GUESS I'LL GO! EVERYONE HAS THERE FLASE IF THEY LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@May 1 2009, 01:13 PM~13756435
> *WHATS SO WERD ABOUT IT HOMIE! SHIT YOU GO OR YOU DONT AND FRON THE LOOK'S OF IT YOU WILL GO BECAUSE I SEEN YOU AT HIS LAST SHOW AT OXACCA SO WHO'S WEIRD DAWG! DO YOUR HOME WORK THIS IS THE REAL SOUTH SIDER BORN AND RAISED LIVE IT BREATH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



I HAD PUT THE "WORD" SMILEY GUY CAUSE I TOTALLY AGREED WITH WHAT YOU SAID. 

:dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

:wave: :wave: HEY FELLAS SINGLE AND MINGLING?


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

WUD UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 3 2009, 12:47 AM~13769213
> *:wave:  :wave: HEY FELLAS SINGLE AND MINGLING?
> *




 How U doin


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 3 2009, 06:34 AM~13769605
> *:biggrin:
> How U doin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

LOOKING FOR SOME CHROME 13X7 IF ANYONE HAS AN EXTRA SET LET ME KNOW


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 3 2009, 06:34 AM~13769605
> *:biggrin:
> How U doin
> *


damn, thats my line homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Whats up big AZ


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13764404
> *I HAD PUT THE "WORD" SMILEY GUY CAUSE I TOTALLY AGREED WITH WHAT YOU SAID.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


HOMIE I THOUGHT THAT U SAID WEIRD! IT'S ALL GOOD DOG .DISPENSA HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 3 2009, 06:34 AM~13769605
> *:biggrin:
> How U doin
> *


LOL IM GOOD CHILLIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Cinco de mayo party is going down in South Chandler @ La Casa Blanca on McQueen south of Chandler Heights.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 3 2009, 12:47 AM~13769213
> *:wave:  :wave: HEY FELLAS SINGLE AND MINGLING?
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE BABYGURL :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 4 2009, 11:53 AM~13779851
> *
> *


sup loco!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 4 2009, 07:54 PM~13785107
> *sup loco!
> *


lets doo thisss


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

whatz up AZ happy cinco de mayo :biggrin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PEP BOYS?BIG BOY INC,ES RED,NUMERO 1 ?I KNEW IT WAS THE SAME ****** HIDDING UNDER DIFF.NAMES


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

4 sale $8000.00 OBO 76 regal BLUE ANGEL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@May 5 2009, 02:17 PM~13793002
> *4 sale $8000.00 OBO 76 regal BLUE ANGEL
> 
> 
> ...



:0 damn that regal has been out for years homie..  

Sad to see you let it go.. good luck on the sale.. :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 3 2009, 08:44 AM~13770292
> *damn, thats my line homie!!!! :cheesy:
> *


You got "Blocked" Mando!! LOL :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 5 2009, 05:37 PM~13795674
> *You got "Blocked" Mando!! LOL  :0
> *


lol nah, When Im drunk, I tend to use that line!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*4 sale $8000.00 OBO 76 regal BLUE ANGEL*


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Cinco de Mayo ,AZ :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 3 2009, 04:23 PM~13772202
> *LOL IM GOOD CHILLIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE F YOU DOING SIS  I DINT KNOW YOU HAD A LIL :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTMFT AZ :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2009, 07:07 PM~13796588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
thats what Im talking about!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

hit up streetlife customs for all your needs we do everything from painted wheels uphosltery fiberglass custom sterio installs all mechanical work body and paint and of course all your hydraulic needs, you name it we can do it. give us a call 6022423811 if no answer car 6024001844 ask for Carlos :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

WHAT UP


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 5 2009, 09:36 AM~13790610
> *lets doo thisss
> *


What you think about this?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 02:42 PM~13817743
> *What you think about this?
> 
> 
> ...


you've taken too many pictures of Jeremys car. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+May 7 2009, 02:51 PM~13817832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 7 2009, 03:59 PM~13817917
> *:uh: never enough  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 04:42 PM~13817743
> *What you think about this?
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 7 2009, 02:51 PM~13817832
> *you've taken too many pictures of Jeremys car. lol. :biggrin:
> *


See how it works with Jeremy is.....


More Beer? More Pictures! But it always ends up more & more beer! 










aint that right Jeremy????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 7 2009, 02:59 PM~13817917
> *:uh: never enough  :biggrin:
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


We dont need studios! I can get down in a llanteria!!!! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 7 2009, 03:08 PM~13818038
> *SUPER CLEAN HOMIE
> *



Thanks homie!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 03:14 PM~13818115
> *See how it works with Jeremy is.....
> More Beer? More Pictures! But it always ends up more & more beer!
> 
> ...


pinchi Jeremy can put them away can't he. Hey Jeremy, the Hpnotiq is calling your name at my house. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 3 2009, 12:47 AM~13769213
> *:wave:  :wave: HEY FELLAS SINGLE AND MINGLING?
> *


hooooooddddddddrat!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 03:14 PM~13818115
> *See how it works with Jeremy is.....
> More Beer? More Pictures! But it always ends up more & more beer!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU KNOWWW THISSS..... :biggrin: 
the photo shoot was just a reason to drink and lowride on a tuesday 
from 12 t0 6 :biggrin: ...que no carnal :thumbsup: 
mando is one cool mofo to drink and drive with


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 7 2009, 03:24 PM~13818219
> *pinchi Jeremy can put them away can't he. Hey Jeremy, the Hpnotiq is calling your name at my house. LOL :biggrin:
> *


open the door im already knockin homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 7 2009, 03:48 PM~13818451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU KNOWWW THISSS..... :biggrin:
> the photo shoot was just a reason to drink and lowride on a tuesday
> ...


It was cool, we rolled all over town that day!

Remember that shit?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 7 2009, 03:24 PM~13818219
> *pinchi Jeremy can put them away can't he. *


No he cant but.... he is one of the best Beer Drinking Sidekicks I got. My other is Lunas64!!!!! Shit we started pounding at Fuegos last week around 1:30 til late!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 04:53 PM~13819037
> *It was cool til you backed into that pole! Then I lost my buzz!
> 
> Remember that shit?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: me?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 6 2009, 02:27 PM~13805802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit and run!!!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 7 2009, 05:18 PM~13819295
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  me?
> *


Lol when we gonna kill another 30?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2009, 05:48 PM~13819566
> *hit and run!!!! lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kinda, we shot pics and then ran to the liquor store for more! lol :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 07:57 PM~13820755
> *Kinda, we hit and then ran to the liquor store for more! lol :biggrin:
> *


jajajajajaj borrachos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

what up az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

what up bigben ready for next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You know how that took to do Ese! Lol :biggrin:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 07:55 PM~13820738
> *Lol when we gonna kill another 30?
> *


a 30 and a 12 :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 8 2009, 02:09 PM~13826943
> *You know how that took to do Ese! Lol </span>:biggrin:
> <a href=\'http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/</a>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>these are some of the krispiest pics ive eva seen super props :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 03:17 PM~13818144
> *Thanks homie!!!
> *


What Up? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 8 2009, 10:59 AM~13826839
> *what up bigben ready for next weekend :biggrin:
> *


yup yup, i just met up with the birthday girl for the deposit homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OGPLAYER were you locked up, lol jajajaja where the hell were you hiding at????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2009, 01:45 PM~13828460
> *OGPLAYER were you locked up, lol jajajaja where the hell were you hiding at????
> *


 :biggrin: No I was not locked up just on a couple of missions!  A plays work is never done!!!  How you doing?Shit it has been so long I don't remember how to post pics on here. You know how I do it!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 8 2009, 11:35 AM~13827203
> *a 30 and a 12 :biggrin:
> *



What can't invite shit just cause I don't drink don't mean I can't bring a couple of 30 packs


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 8 2009, 11:35 AM~13827203
> *a 30 and a 12 :biggrin:
> *


and if we got time an 18!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 01:35 PM~13828359
> *What Up?  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up TRIPLE O.G. How them pics look????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13828526
> *What can't invite shit just cause I don't drink don't mean I can't bring a couple of 30 packs
> *


Damn Jeremy where your manners. OG Your Invited!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.








there will be a beer permit, can and keg only....see you there


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 02:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


whoos birthday? Glendale RO's? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 8 2009, 04:28 PM~13830201
> *whoos birthday?  Glendale RO's? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## ro g-town (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 03:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


 one of ours members b day b day :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 03:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

how to fuck up someones day......






















































post nasty shit like this!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 02:55 PM~13829202
> *Whats up TRIPLE O.G. How them pics look????
> *


Just took them to get printed got to pick them up in aan hour. Shit you took them so they came out firme.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 02:56 PM~13829227
> *Damn Jeremy where your manners. OG Your Invited!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know homie said he my cousin but for gets to invite :angry: Thanks Mondo :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

any thing goin on this weekend?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 07:25 PM~13831558
> *Just took them to get printed got to pick them up in aan hour. Shit you took them so they came out firme.. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 7 2009, 05:18 PM~13819295


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 07:27 PM~13831564
> *I know homie said he my cousin but for gets to invite :angry: Thanks Mondo :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 06:23 PM~13831539
> *how to fuck up someones day......
> post nasty shit like this!
> 
> ...


 :0 :nono: :barf: :no: :thumbsdown:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

What up Tyrone ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 8 2009, 07:48 PM~13831772
> *:0  :nono:  :barf:  :no:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 01:49 PM~13828485
> *:biggrin:  No I was not locked up just on a couple of missions!   A plays work is never done!!!   How you doing?Shit it has been so long I don't remember how to post pics on here. You know how I do it!!!
> *


oh thats cool.... i've been ok just chillin being a broke baller!!!! jajajajaja.... post some pics up already and stop making mothafuckas beg and shit!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13828526
> *What can't invite shit just cause I don't drink don't mean I can't bring a couple of 30 packs
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2009, 09:26 PM~13832671
> *oh thats cool.... i've been ok just chillin being a broke baller!!!! jajajajaja.... post some pics up already and stop making mothafuckas beg and shit!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Shit I think every one is broke ballerz right now so don't feel bad!!! Shit I haven't been able to post them help I forgot how too :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 8 2009, 09:37 PM~13832792
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



 What Up Cuz? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 03:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...



Am I invited? :uh:


----------



## ro g-town (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 10:36 PM~13833289
> *Am I invited? :uh:
> *


all car clubs an solo riderz r welcome. roll on thru. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 8 2009, 09:37 PM~13832792
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :worship:








:ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 03:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


    3


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 8 2009, 11:09 AM~13826943
> *CLUB UNITY!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## 9d9...ro4life (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 03:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...



all clubs cruisers hoppers and families see u there..... horse shoes bbq volleyball ???hopping???? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

glendale arizona rollerz only 4 life


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ro g-town_@May 9 2009, 07:47 AM~13835268
> *all car clubs an solo riderz r welcome. roll on thru. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 9 2009, 08:39 AM~13835534
> *:cheesy:  :0 :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: hahahahah remember I will be the sober one!! :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning arizona


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 9 2009, 11:38 AM~13836840
> *Thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you going moni


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 07:23 PM~13831539
> *how to fuck up someones day......
> post nasty shit like this!
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE FRITOS..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2009, 11:45 AM~13836879
> *Are you going moni
> *


Thinking about it :biggrin: if I finish up here in time  How you doing? Got the invitations ready so Ill hit you up later k or if I see you today!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

wow i cant stop looking at this one..lol





























:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 8 2009, 10:35 PM~13833277
> *  What Up Cuz?  :biggrin:
> *


are you going to the picnic?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 9 2009, 12:52 PM~13837249
> *are you going to the picnic?
> *


I am trying to finish up here so we can go :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 9 2009, 12:39 PM~13837169
> *Thinking about it  :biggrin:  if I finish up here in time   How you doing? Got the invitations ready so Ill hit you up later k or if I see you today!
> *


Kool I'm a home been lazy so hit me up on my cell


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 8 2009, 02:22 PM~13829528
> *Glendale Rollerz Only will be hosting a Birthday hangout and bbq on Saturday 9th at saguro ranch park on 61 ave entrance (off olive and 61ave) 12 noon bring out you rides all car clubz welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Good Times today R.O. It was hot but the beers were cold and that dude on that grill Made some bad ass carne!!! I woulda bumpered up with your air bagged car to see who got up the highest...... but I had to roll!!! See you at the next BBQ!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 9 2009, 08:39 AM~13835534
> *:cheesy:  :0 :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 9 2009, 08:01 PM~13839601
> *Good Times today R.O. It was hot but the beers were cold and that dude on that grill Made some bad ass carne!!! I woulda bumpered up with your air bagged car to see who got up the highest...... but I had to roll!!! See you at the next BBQ!!
> *



X2 had a good time! Hit us up next time you got something going on!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

WHATS UP PHX RIDAS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13840442
> *WHATS UP PHX RIDAS  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hoooooooooooooooooddddd rat!!!!!! lol j/k


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2009, 10:16 PM~13840626
> *hoooooooooooooooooddddd    rat!!!!!! lol j/k
> *


haha not funny asshole :nono: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

changed my password lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 9 2009, 02:23 PM~13837779
> *Kool I'm a home been lazy so hit me up on my cell
> *


Sorry didn't get a chance to go to your pad I will hit you up on monday okay!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO_VILLA+May 9 2009, 10:33 PM~13840721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren't you bird city beauty also??????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!*


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 9 2009, 11:09 PM~13840950
> *
> *


Happy mothers day! A day late! Lol hope you a good one!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up Arizona! What's next? Show, cruise??????


----------



## ro g-town (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 9 2009, 08:01 PM~13839601
> *Good Times today R.O. It was hot but the beers were cold and that dude on that grill Made some bad ass carne!!! I woulda bumpered up with your air bagged car to see who got up the highest...... but I had to roll!!! See you at the next BBQ!!
> *


thanks for coming out appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## ro g-town (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 9 2009, 08:37 PM~13839855
> *X2 had a good time! Hit us up next time you got something going on!
> *


thanks for coming out big mando.we will hit you up when we have another bbq or beer party :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 11 2009, 07:07 AM~13850082
> *Happy mothers day! A day late! Lol hope you a good one!
> *


Thanks!! It was a good one!! Made tamales, rice and beans. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

: :h5:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+May 11 2009, 11:32 AM~13852255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

how come you didnt go to the picnic?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LowBoy Motorsports Open House Saturday May 30th from noon till whenever , we will have drinks, and subs , Feel freee to come out and check our shop out .. 240 e Coury dr Mesa Az .MEsa dr and US60 south of the 60 2 blocks right across from the court house !!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13852869
> *how come you didnt go to the picnic?
> *


cuz she was mad at you for not inviting


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 11 2009, 12:54 PM~13853067
> *LowBoy Motorsports Open House Saturday May 30th from noon till whenever , we will have drinks, and subs , Feel freee to come out and check our shop out .. 240 e Coury dr Mesa Az .MEsa dr and US60 south of the 60 2 blocks right across from the court house !!!
> *


ohh shit :0 free food!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13852869
> *how come you didnt go to the picnic?
> *


Cause I was making tamales and was tired after that just kicked with my brothers.







And Yeah I was mad at you for not inviting!!
:guns: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 11 2009, 03:22 PM~13854500
> *cuz she was mad at you for not inviting
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 11 2009, 03:45 PM~13854712
> *Cause I was making tamales and was tired after that just kicked with my brothers.
> And Yeah I was mad at you for not inviting!!
> :guns:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: now im mad! TAMALES!!!!!!!!!!!, and you didn't invite me :0 :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 11 2009, 04:20 PM~13855104
> *:angry: now im mad! TAMALES!!!!!!!!!!!, and you didn't invite me  :0  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 11 2009, 04:20 PM~13855104
> *:angry: now im mad! TAMALES!!!!!!!!!!!, and you didn't invite me  :0  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 11 2009, 10:30 PM~13859183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bumper Checkin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 11 2009, 10:30 PM~13859183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 11 2009, 12:54 PM~13853067
> *LowBoy Motorsports Open House Saturday May 30th from noon till whenever , we will have drinks, and subs , Feel freee to come out and check our shop out .. 240 e Coury dr Mesa Az .MEsa dr and US60 south of the 60 2 blocks right across from the court house !!!
> *


Uce will be thurr...
Free food


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

One shot from the Lowrider Supreme photo shoot I did! 

Mando from Majestics C.C. Avondale!! Reppin the Lowrider Supreme "No Chippin" tee!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 03:14 PM~13864958
> *One shot from the Lowrider Supreme photo shoot I did!
> 
> Mando from Majestics C.C. Avondale!! Reppin the Lowrider Supreme "No Chippin" tee!
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pic homie.. :h5: :worship:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2009, 04:23 PM~13866418
> *:thumbsup: Nice pic homie.. :h5: :worship:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking Firme Az!!!  






http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2009, 04:23 PM~13866418
> *:thumbsup: Nice pic homie.. :h5: :worship:
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*TO ALL CAR CLUBS IN ARIZONA........*
IM SENDING THIS MSG OUT THAT _*STREETSTYLE LOS ANGELES *_HAS CLOSED THE 
ARIZONA CHAPTER DUE TO PERSONAL REASONS. IF ANY ONE SEES ANY PERSON SPORTING STREETSTYLE -FLORENCE/CASA GRANDE AT ANY CAR SHOW OR / PICNICS..PLEASE ADVISE...

THANKS BIGBOY1 IT WAS WORTH A TRY............


THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE,

IVAN RODRIGUEZ
STREETSTYLE C.C.
PRESIDENT
LOS ANGELES
MOTHER CHAPTER--


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out the back bumper action Majestics C.C. Avondale put down @ the Lowrider Supreme photo shoot! :biggrin: 

BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 02:14 PM~13864958
> *One shot from the Lowrider Supreme photo shoot I did!
> 
> Mando from Majestics C.C. Avondale!! Reppin the Lowrider Supreme "No Chippin" tee!
> ...


Great Work Like Always You Da Man!!! :worship: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Whats up Big Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 02:14 PM~13864958
> *One shot from the Lowrider Supreme photo shoot I did!
> 
> Mando from Majestics C.C. Avondale!! Reppin the Lowrider Supreme "No Chippin" tee!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The homie's from Intruders CC wanted us to post this for them.
Please support the cause.








http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 12 2009, 10:52 PM~13870519
> *Whats up Big Ben?
> *


whats up homie??????????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup OG!


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@May 13 2009, 01:06 AM~13871245
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 13 2009, 01:40 PM~13874637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I can read in between the lines..  :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

could any of you guys be able to tell me is this the only rule written in the rule book out there in az regarding hydraulics? uffin: 

28-906. Mechanical raising and lowering devices

A person shall not raise or lower the height of a motor vehicle by mechanical means while the motor vehicle is moving on a highway at a speed in excess of fifteen miles per hour.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 13 2009, 01:10 PM~13874918
> *Sup OG!
> *


Nothing much  How you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@May 13 2009, 01:14 PM~13874955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What up big Ed How you doing?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2009, 01:37 PM~13875132
> *I can read in between the lines..  :cheesy:
> *


mee toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 13 2009, 12:40 PM~13874637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh I SEE TOO!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2009, 03:45 PM~13876448
> *Nothing much   How you doing?
> *



im doing good! :biggrin: just working alot


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 13 2009, 04:30 PM~13876918
> *im doing good!  :biggrin: just working alot
> *


That's good to hear you are doing good!!  Don't work to hard :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 13 2009, 01:17 PM~13875500
> *could any of you guys be able to tell me is this the only rule written in the rule book out there in az regarding hydraulics? uffin:
> 
> 28-906. Mechanical raising and lowering devices
> ...


 I asked a Peoria cop, that law is true. One other problem we have here is when they catch your ride with the license plate too low to the ground when you are laid low in the back cruising. They will pull you over and cite you for it being below 12 inches (I think this is the height it can not be lower then). Some smaller cities/towns around Phx may have different mph rules for lowering/raising your ride.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2009, 04:55 PM~13877165
> *That's good to hear you are doing good!!    Don't work to hard  :biggrin:
> *


im trying not to.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 13 2009, 02:17 PM~13875500
> *could any of you guys be able to tell me is this the only rule written in the rule book out there in az regarding hydraulics? uffin:
> 
> 28-906. Mechanical raising and lowering devices
> ...


THATS THE LAW ASK ANY DPS OFFICER


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: uffin: :420: :h5:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 13 2009, 07:37 PM~13878943
> *THATS THE LAW ASK ANY DPS OFFICER
> *


x2 i got more than one ticket for being over fifteen and bangin on em :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2009, 05:13 PM~13877329
> *I asked a Peoria cop, that law is true. One other problem we have here is when they catch your ride with the license plate too low to the ground when you are laid low in the back cruising. They will pull you over and cite you for it being below 12 inches (I think this is the height it can not be lower then). Some smaller cities/towns around Phx may have different mph rules for lowering/raising your ride.
> *


that is a state law so it superseeds any town or city laws!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 04:06 AM~13882631
> *WTF!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

daily driver for sale :biggrin: 
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/1170187603.html


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@May 13 2009, 09:45 PM~13880661
> *x2 i got more than one ticket for being over fifteen and bangin on em :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are right about the laws and everything but keep in mind that when you are hitting your switches it creates a dangerous driving situation no matter how fast you are going IE broken ball joint etc that is my opinion comming from a law enforcement officer myself. Now comming from a true lowrider i say just be careful and if you see a cop looking right at be easy on the switch wait until he passes and swing the fuck out of it until the bumper touches the street. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 04:06 AM~13882631
> *WTF!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



TWO OF THINGS ARE NOT LIKE THE OTHERS!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 13 2009, 11:32 PM~13881906
> *that is a state law so it superseeds any town or city laws!!!!!
> *


Cop in mesa told me that the plate can't be lower than 18 inches and you can't hit swithches on the street at all.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2009, 11:50 PM~13882048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG BEN?!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDERS??!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 14 2009, 02:32 PM~13887151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WISH YOU HAD THAT MANY BOUNCING UP IN YOUR FACE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OK BIG BEN HERE WE GO :biggrin: FIGURED IT OUT!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 14 2009, 03:52 PM~13888069
> *OK BIG BEN HERE WE GO :biggrin:  FIGURED IT OUT!!
> 
> 
> ...


I need to take more photos like THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 03:53 PM~13888085
> *I need to take more photos like THAT!!! :biggrin:
> *



THERE YOU GO :biggrin: SHIT WE NEED TO GO INTO BUSINESS TOGETHER. i WILL SET UP ALL THE PROPS FOR YOUR PICKS IT'S ALL IN THE IMAGINATION AND WHAT PEOPLE WANNA SEE  OH YEAH AND WHATS GONNA MAKE THE MONEY!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 14 2009, 04:02 PM~13888197
> *:biggrin:
> THERE YOU GO :biggrin:  SHIT WE NEED TO GO INTO BUSINESS TOGETHER. i WILL SET UP ALL THE PROPS FOR YOUR PICKS IT'S ALL IN THE IMAGINATION AND WHAT PEOPLE WANNA SEE  OH YEAH AND WHATS GONNA MAKE THE MONEY!!
> *


We'll have to talk a lil business


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 04:07 PM~13888249
> *We'll have to talk a lil business
> *



YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup AZ! Added a couple pics from the R.O. G-Town BBQ on my site!

BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 14 2009, 03:36 PM~13887900
> *YOU WISH YOU HAD THAT MANY BOUNCING UP IN YOUR FACE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yup yup :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 13 2009, 07:37 PM~13878943
> *THATS THE LAW ASK ANY DPS OFFICER
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are just a few homie's!!!!   




























Here's the link...
Scroll to the bottom when you get there.....
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP BIG MANDO, AL!! SOMETHING SERIOUS IS ABOUT TO HIT AZ!!!
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13889591
> *Sup AZ! Added a couple pics from the R.O. G-Town BBQ on my site!
> 
> BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> ...


SICKKKKKKK!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Jun. 6 1st Annual Grand Slam Nam Jam Car Show
Download Flyer/Reg.
presented by DesTRUCKtive Southern Az. Truck Club and Vietnam Veterans of America at Tucson Expo Center (3750 E. Irvington Rd.) - All vehicles welcome - $20 Pre-reg.,$25 day of show, Motorcycles/Bikes $15 Pre-reg.,$20 day of show - Reg. 9am-12pm, Show12pm-5pm - 15 Classes,1st-3rd Place Trophies + Best of Show - Goody bags to first 50 entries - Raffle givaways, DJ, 50/50, Live Music, and this is an outdoor event - Vendors welcome $25 per 10'x10', Auto Parts Swap Meet - You Won't Want To Miss This One ! ''Support Our Troops'' For all other information Call Eddie 520-867-1357 or Manny 520-661-6641 - (Hotel Finder) - Tucson **


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 14 2009, 01:37 PM~13886625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww thats what i'm talking about!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 14 2009, 09:06 PM~13891558
> *SUP BIG MANDO, AL!! SOMETHING SERIOUS IS ABOUT TO HIT AZ!!!
> PURO
> *


YES SIR!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!!!!

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> whats crackin homie, how is everything??????????????
> 
> IT COULD BE BETTER!!! LOLzzz
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

whatz up to all the az locos n locas :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2009, 09:59 AM~13895916
> *
> IT COULD BE BETTER!!! LOLzzz
> :biggrin:
> ...


just here looking for work...... it's hard out here in the mean streets of south central :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup bishes! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats going on 
this weekend???????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Daughters Bday Party at my House Mando, bring ur family by Sunday about 6ish. :biggrin: She will b e23, so there will be plenty to drink!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 15 2009, 03:19 PM~13898847
> *Daughters Bday Party at my House Mando, bring ur family by Sunday about 6ish.  :biggrin: She will b e23, so there will be plenty to drink!!
> *


Do you know you just invited all of the az side lowriders to your house!!!!!


u could of called me! I hope you have enough for like 30 kegs. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Supreme Clothing Co, Majestics C.C. and BigMandoaz.com doing it BIG in Arizona!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 03:31 PM~13898937
> *Do you know you just invited all of the az side lowriders to your house!!!!!
> u of could called me! I hope you have enought for like 30 kegs.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: paaaaaaarrrrtttttyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

alot of beer late at night =







:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 03:48 PM~13899074
> *alot of beer late at night =
> 
> 
> ...



after 2am.....


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  hitt me up for dy reck tions :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 15 2009, 03:52 PM~13899095
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    hitt me up for dy reck tions :biggrin:
> *


are you drunk already????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: bussinn


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13899113
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: bussinn
> *


an no invite again???? :angry: :angry: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13889591
> *Sup AZ! Added a couple pics from the R.O. G-Town BBQ on my site!
> 
> BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 15 2009, 03:59 PM~13899150
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 02:31 PM~13898937
> *Do you know you just invited all of the az side lowriders to your house!!!!!
> u could of called me! I hope you have enough for like 30 kegs.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Did I forget to say BYOB!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 15 2009, 02:52 PM~13899095
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    hitt me up for dy reck tions :biggrin:
> *


Lil ese, Mando been to my house twice and left drunk both times, so he probably dont remember "dy reck tions". :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 15 2009, 06:07 PM~13900098
> *Lil ese, Mando been to my house twice and left drunk both times, so he probably dont remember "dy reck tions".  :biggrin:
> *


you forgot to mention I showed up tipsy too! :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh shit! There is an OG in the house! lol sup girl?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

When they said "bumper up" I think homie got the wrong idea!


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

MADD PROPS TO ALL MY AZ RIDAS 602 BABY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH RESPECT TO AZ BABY :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO_VILLA+May 15 2009, 11:41 PM~13902929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



studdering stanley,studdering stanley,studdering stanley,studdering stanley,


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Much Respect going to Puro Cervantes. Glad to be apart of the team!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Mando!
Thanks for helping a brother out!
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13901549
> *Oh shit! There is an OG in the house! lol sup girl?
> *


WHAT UP? JUST CHILLIN' GETTING READY FOR MY BABY'S GRADUATION. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I AM GLAD I DON'T GO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS IF YOU BE DANCING LIKE THAT :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2009, 12:44 AM~13903235
> *studdering stanley,studdering stanley,studdering stanley,studdering stanley,
> *



WHAT UP BIG BEN? HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 16 2009, 12:44 AM~13903235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 16 2009, 05:19 PM~13907459
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


feelin the love!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 16 2009, 07:05 PM~13908070
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup homie! thanks for the ride!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13908135
> *Sup homie! thanks for the ride!
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE!  AVONDALE GOT YOU ANYTIME


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 16 2009, 07:20 PM~13908179
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE!  AVONDALE GOT YOU ANYTIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sonic's Majestic Car Wash!!!  





































http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 07:04 PM~13908056
> *feelin the love!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Got nothing but luv for da HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 16 2009, 09:28 PM~13909092
> *Got nothing but luv for da HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 15 2009, 03:43 PM~13899028
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: paaaaaaarrrrtttttyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


@ al's :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13908698
> *Sonic's Majestic Car Wash!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love that lac!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9d9...ro4life_@May 9 2009, 09:51 AM~13836070
> *all clubs cruisers hoppers and families see u there..... horse shoes bbq volleyball ???hopping????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



wassup big dog hows it going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 12:20 AM~13910211
> *Man, I love that lac!
> *


 Da homie gato's lac :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> BAD ASS BRO!!!!! DOIN IT AZ STYLE!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > BAD ASS BRO!!!!! DOIN IT AZ STYLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cuz thats how we get down in the BIG AZILLA!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13913112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 AZ style all the way bro 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

BADASSS MOFO VIDEO!!!
PURO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 12:20 AM~13910211
> *Man, I love that lac!
> *


Thanks brother :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 17 2009, 09:13 AM~13911338
> *Da homie gato's lac  :biggrin:
> *


What's up playa playa :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 17 2009, 07:00 PM~13914684
> *What's up playa playa :biggrin:
> *


What's up?  Sorry I haven't had a chance to go by your house been busy with everything. With my caddy out of commission I can't do anything till my sister gets home.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 17 2009, 09:25 PM~13916248
> *What's up?   Sorry I haven't had a chance to go by your house been busy with everything. With my caddy out of commission I can't do anything till my sister gets home.
> *


Its kool moni just call my cell I will stop by


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

AZ SIDE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok after this pic i'm doing better


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.mega1043.com/?pid=18986

Whats up AZSIDE! I called the radio station today, i'll be doing the official show/hop coverage for the magazine. Have them rides looking tight!!! I'll see all of you on Sunday!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THEY SOLD OUT......FUCK :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2009, 07:51 PM~13926520
> *DAM THEY SOLD OUT......FUCK :angry:
> *


car entry????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13926609
> *car entry????
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: OPEN THE LINK AT THE BOTTOM


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2009, 08:02 PM~13926697
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: OPEN THE LINK AT THE BOTTOM
> *


Damn, didn't see that! Cruise the ride to the show and do some parking lot pimpin!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

parking lot pimpin! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13927748
> *parking lot pimpin! :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



X100!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2009, 07:02 PM~13926697
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: OPEN THE LINK AT THE BOTTOM
> *


We'll be doing our own thang anyways... :biggrin: j/k 120 spots ain't much these days is it. how's it going with my A-Town Homies?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



ALCOHOL IS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL THING!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13927675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DON'T SEE 120 LOWRIDERS OUT THERE....MAYBE IT'S A MIXTURE OF RICERS & BIG WHEELS, WE'LL SEE IF WE END UP PARKING LOT PIMPIN! :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2009, 09:42 PM~13928426
> *:biggrin:
> I DON'T SEE 120 LOWRIDERS OUT THERE....MAYBE IT'S A MIXTURE OF RICERS & BIG WHEELS, WE'LL SEE IF WE END UP PARKING LOT PIMPIN! :biggrin:
> *


Keep the beer in the cooler! I might end chillin with you homies in the parking lot!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 18 2009, 10:55 PM~13928718
> *Keep the beer in the cooler! I might end chillin with you homies in the parking lot!
> *


 :0


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS DUDE HAD THESE MOVES IN HIS HEAD FOR A WHILE AND ON THAT DAY HE GOT THAT DRUNK COURAGE AND SAID FUCK IT...STRAIGHT PAISA BEATSTREET SHIT... :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@May 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13929640
> *YOU KNOW THIS DUDE HAD THESE MOVES IN HIS HEAD FOR A WHILE AND ON THAT DAY HE GOT THAT DRUNK COURAGE AND SAID FUCK IT...STRAIGHT PAISA BEATSTREET SHIT... :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2009, 07:51 PM~13926520
> *DAM THEY SOLD OUT......FUCK :angry:
> *


I be there :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13929961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up bigben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 19 2009, 07:11 AM~13931484
> *what up bigben :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, how was the after party????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER



we got an O.G. in the house!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW AZ SIDERS?? 

:wave:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2009, 09:44 AM~13933044
> *whats up homie, how was the after party????
> *


it wasnt even a after party,it was more like a kick back.i tryd to take some cupcakes home from the party but they told me the DJ ate them all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 19 2009, 10:09 AM~13933320
> *it wasnt even a after party,it was more like a kick back.i tryd to take some cupcakes home from the party but they told me the DJ ate them all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mmmm I wonder who was the DJ :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2009, 10:08 AM~13933312
> *WHAT IT DEW AZ SIDERS??
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2009, 09:45 AM~13933055
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER
> we got an O.G. in the house!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

AZ


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2009, 11:59 AM~13934702
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is AZ??!!! I will have the new Roll'n Shirts for sale this weekend at the casino Show! I will also have videos!! Get them before they are gone!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 19 2009, 12:33 PM~13935150
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 03:35 PM~13936609
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 19 2009, 10:09 AM~13933320
> *it wasnt even a after party,it was more like a kick back.i tryd to take some cupcakes home from the party but they told me the DJ ate them all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha you still tried to take some home after you had all those in your pocket??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

this weekend sounds like a good time to caravan through the desert. no stop lights on the bee line


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ?????


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2009, 03:17 PM~13937197
> *hahahaha you still tried to take some home after you had all those in your pocket??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you were giving me ojo so i put them back :biggrinlus i seen the ones you took with you to the bathroom
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13939811
> *whats up AZ?????
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2009, 10:19 AM~13933431
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? IT IS GONNA BE HOT AS FUCK SUNDAY AT THE SHOW......THAT MEANS THE HINAS WILL BE WEARING LESS CLOTHES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 02:35 PM~13936609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

whaddup bill i see you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bubbz (May 20, 2009)

Roll'n---> you better have a white tank for me!!!! been waiting 4 years.. :0 

p.s. can someone flip thru a LRM and tell me when VEGAS is??? puh-leeze


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bubbz_@May 20 2009, 10:27 AM~13946631
> *Roll'n---> you better have a white tank for me!!!! been waiting 4 years..  :0
> 
> p.s. can someone flip thru a LRM and tell me when VEGAS is??? puh-leeze
> *


*I got You! Vegas is Oct.11,2009* :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@May 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13942267
> *whaddup bill i see you.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what's good lil B"I"G bro.ready to go bear huntin this weekend? :machinegun: :420:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 20 2009, 07:41 PM~13951899
> *
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

First Celebrity Swine Flu Fatality‏, it was so ovious but no one cared.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 20 2009, 06:44 PM~13951954
> *
> *


Hell ya Big mando!!!! Lets Do This bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 20 2009, 12:06 PM~13947574
> *:biggrin: what's good lil B"I"G bro.ready to go bear huntin this weekend? :machinegun:  :420:
> *


HELL YEAH IM READY BRO.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 20 2009, 12:06 PM~13947574
> *:biggrin: what's good lil B"I"G bro.ready to go bear huntin this weekend? :machinegun:  :420:
> *


DONT NEED A GUN...CHOLO'S GONNA PULL THAT "THATS MY BIKE PUNK" SHIT ON THEM BEARS AND KNOCK EM THE FUCK OUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+May 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13940129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


popps trippin man, he wants me to ask for my bike back..... you know i wouldn't even trip......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2009, 11:47 PM~13954859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whats up niggie????
> popps trippin man, he wants me to ask for my bike back..... you know i wouldn't even trip......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 20 2009, 07:24 PM~13952417
> *First Celebrity Swine Flu Fatality‏, it was so ovious but no one cared.
> 
> 
> ...



noooooooooooooooooooooooooo nOT MY KERMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












MOMMA SAYS DONT EAT PINK PORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

AZ


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@May 20 2009, 09:57 PM~13953675
> *DONT NEED A GUN...CHOLO'S GONNA PULL THAT "THATS MY BIKE PUNK" SHIT ON THEM BEARS AND KNOCK EM THE FUCK OUT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

New Lowrider Supreme Video up at 6pm az time in the lowrider Supreme Thread! 

Lowrider Supreme - layitlow thread


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2009, 11:47 PM~13954859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whats up niggie????
> popps trippin man, he wants me to ask for my bike back..... you know i wouldn't even trip......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you guys are retarded lmao!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13964714
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


well hello there :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 21 2009, 08:01 AM~13956484
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

whats up AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is the aftershow cruise spot gonna be at??? Mesa???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 22 2009, 11:22 AM~13970130
> *Where is the aftershow cruise spot gonna be at??? Mesa???
> *


Let's do thiz we just take country club south and to sonic


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

Sup AZ goodluck to everyone this weekend at the show. remember to stop by streetlife for all your hydraulics / stereo and final touch up needs give us a call or just stop by 602 242 3811 or 602 400 1844 we have a limited amount of sacco motors so get em now before there gone. have a fun and safe weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 22 2009, 12:18 PM~13970840
> *Let's do thiz we just take country club south and to sonic
> *


im down!


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

il be there  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+May 22 2009, 01:27 PM~13970915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

another m car coming soon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got new Car Show Flyers up with GREAT PIC'S like this.....  



















Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 22 2009, 07:01 PM~13974011
> *il be there
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sonic is on for Sunday Night!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDERS TTMFT!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@May 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13964708
> *you guys are retarded lmao!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo mama!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Intruders CC Heading to Ths Casino Show!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2009, 03:03 PM~13979530
> *Intruders CC Heading to Ths Casino Show!
> *



looking good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13980442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13980442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright homies! The show was pretty good! Don't forget we are going to cruise over to sonic on power and baseline after the show! See all you mofo's there!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

was the show pretty good? i heard different? guadalupe show at casino???? i might be wrong?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 24 2009, 07:39 PM~13986429
> *was the show pretty good? i heard different? guadalupe show at casino???? i might be wrong?
> *


It was alright. Thought there would be more rides. I'm at sonic and no one is hear. I'm just gonna grub and roll out!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 24 2009, 07:57 PM~13986568
> *It was alright. Thought there would be more rides. I'm at sonic and no one is hear. I'm just gonna grub and roll out!
> *


koo......i hope one day az riderz would be a lil more organized....its kinda hard with all this shit going on here :angry: sucks.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 24 2009, 08:57 PM~13986568
> *It was alright. Thought there would be more rides. I'm at sonic and no one is hear. I'm just gonna grub and roll out!
> *


THOUGHT IT WAS SOLD OUT?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 24 2009, 07:57 PM~13986568
> *It was alright. Thought there would be more rides. I'm at sonic and no one is hear. I'm just gonna grub and roll out!
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? I HEARD EVERYONE WAS GONNA GO KICK IT ON CENTRAL ON THE SOUTHSIDE!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ SIDERS? THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW WAS REALLY KOO!! THE ONLY BAD THING IT WAS HOT AS A MUTHAF****!!!! LOLzzz HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK...COULDN'T GET ALL THE CARS BECAUSE MY CAMERA BATTERY DIED!!! ARRRRGH!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

smoken pics bro


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13987500
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ SIDERS? THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW WAS REALLY KOO!! THE ONLY BAD THING IT WAS HOT AS A MUTHAF****!!!! LOLzzz HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK...COULDN'T GET ALL THE CARS BECAUSE MY CAMERA BATTERY DIED!!! ARRRRGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic's
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS A HOP VIDEO OF MY HOMIE COMPITA REPRESENTIN' PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!





HIS MAZDA TRUCK HIT 95 INCHES!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS COMPITA!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13987836
> *HERE IS A HOP VIDEO OF MY HOMIE COMPITA REPRESENTIN' PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!
> 
> HIS MAZDA TRUCK HIT 95 INCHES!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS COMPITA!!!
> ...


THANK'S MANDO, THE VIDEO LOOK'S REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T T T 

PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS VIDEO OF A BLACK LINCOLN TOWNCAR REPRESENTIN' FOR FRANK'S HYDRAULICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS VIDEO OF A CUTLASS REPRESENTIN' LOCO'S HYDRAULICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13988277
> *HERE IS VIDEO OF A BLACK LINCOLN TOWNCAR REPRESENTIN' FOR FRANK'S HYDRAULICS!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> *



nice videos Mando!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2009, 08:16 PM~13986707
> *THOUGHT IT WAS SOLD OUT?
> *


i didnt look sold out. there were a lot of spaces around


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13986911
> *WHAT UP HOMIE? I HEARD EVERYONE WAS GONNA GO KICK IT ON CENTRAL ON THE SOUTHSIDE!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I guess thats what happen, but us homies that live on the eastside kicked it at sonic last night! To long a drive down to central! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 11:25 AM~13990693
> *nice videos Mando!!!
> *


THANKS BRO! :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2009, 12:14 PM~13991117
> *THANKS BRO!  :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PICS!!  :biggrin:
> *


im working on a few now. ill post a couple teasers later. The rest I have to send into the magazine so I cant post those til they publish!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Some shots from yesterday. There are a couple more on my site BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 24 2009, 07:57 PM~13986568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics mando and mando!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13987621
> * smoken pics bro
> *



THANKS!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13987641
> *Nice Pic's
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2009, 03:08 PM~13992444
> *cause everyone is always on the south side at south plaza
> nice pics mando and mando!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2009, 03:08 PM~13992444
> *cause everyone is always on the south side at south plaza
> nice pics mando and mando!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: WAS SOUTH PLAZA PACKED LAST NIGHT?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r58/BLI...WELLSHOW006.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
this is the baddest bomb truck in all az....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13987836
> *HERE IS A HOP VIDEO OF MY HOMIE COMPITA REPRESENTIN' PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!
> 
> HIS MAZDA TRUCK HIT 95 INCHES!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS COMPITA!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13994094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO MANDO THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL. HAD ME LAUGHING FOR A WHILE COMPA.
P


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 11:29 AM~13990736
> *I guess thats what happen, but us homies that live on the eastside kicked it at sonic last night! To long a drive down to central!  :biggrin:
> *


What Sonic? I dont want to drive to the southside either too dam far....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@May 25 2009, 07:53 PM~13995182
> *What Sonic? I dont want to drive to the southside either too dam far....
> *


the one on sonic and baseline!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The homies that live on the eastside want to get something going at least once a month. So if any is down to do something lets make it happen!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 08:07 PM~13995358
> *the one on sonic and baseline!
> *


Sonic and baseline , baseline east of power


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2009, 09:23 PM~13987836
> *HERE IS A HOP VIDEO OF MY HOMIE COMPITA REPRESENTIN' PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!
> 
> HIS MAZDA TRUCK HIT 95 INCHES!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS COMPITA!!!
> ...


Dang it! I can only see about one second of this???? Anyone know why? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 25 2009, 08:54 PM~13995941
> *Dang it!  I can only see about one second of this????  Anyone know why? :dunno:
> *



HEY HOMIE...IF YOU GO BACK TO PAGE 2191 WHERE I ORIGINALLY POSTED THE VIDEO YOU CAN SEE ALL OF IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9LL9lIta814&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9LL9lIta814&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 25 2009, 09:58 PM~13996815
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9LL9lIta814&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9LL9lIta814&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i know you gotta like this one :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 25 2009, 10:45 PM~13997422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put some avocado on that and I'm sold.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese+May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13997406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, tampoco :biggrin: :biggrin: but do you still have some of these in your pocket????











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13995629
> *Sonic and baseline ,  baseline east of power
> *


good looking out! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13996712
> *HEY HOMIE...IF YOU GO BACK TO PAGE 2191 WHERE I ORIGINALLY POSTED THE VIDEO YOU CAN SEE ALL OF IT.  :thumbsup:
> *


I saw it! BAD ASS For the Compita!!!!!! RESURECTING THE MAZDAROTTI!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2009, 02:13 AM~13998212
> *nope, tampoco :biggrin:  :biggrin: but do you still have some of these in your pocket????
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]#kn ben :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

I SEE YOU ARM :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

You have seen Elcos now check out the *Linco*


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14006013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a lot of _*aquanet*_


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 26 2009, 05:09 PM~14005107
> *You have seen Elcos now check out the Linco
> 
> 
> ...


4 pumps and 20 batts thats all it needs


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14006013
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@May 26 2009, 02:17 PM~14003293
> *[email protected]#kn ben :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_*BLVD CRUISERS MAGAZINE*_ is now in _Arizona_ Check out the myspace and add yourself to the friends list. Be sure to tell em BigMando Sent you! :biggrin: 

Blvd Cruisers Magazine


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 26 2009, 11:21 PM~14010125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 26 2009, 11:21 PM~14010125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pitbull knocks this fool the fuck out!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

. :roflmao:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Urban Hits Hip Hop shop presents Summer Block Party Saturday May 30th 2009 1-5 pm 515 N 35TH Ave, Phoenix, AZ 602-464-4730 Free concert with MC Magic, also on stage 2-D, Mr Mack, J Funk, Big D, Lillee, 4 The Love, & S.I.C Also broadcasting live all day is 92.7, 99.3 The Beat, & Mega 104.3

Venders and Car Clubs are welcome, just call the number above.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 27 2009, 06:45 PM~14019091
> *Pitbull knocks this fool the fuck out!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN DEBO.....YOU GOTS KNOCKED DA FUCKOUT!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LowBoy Motorsports Open House THIS Saturday from noon till whenever , we will have drinks, and subs , Feel freee to come out and check our shop out .. 240 e Coury dr Mesa Az .MEsa dr and US60 south of the 60 2 blocks right across from the court house !!! Some where thinking of cruising to sonics in mesa then over to LOWBOYS and kicking back there till whenever !! WE have plenty of parking all we ask is no attitudes other than that COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME !!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AZ's next show's!















http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14020681
> * AZ's next show's!
> 
> 
> ...


I am NOT on here to talk SH*T but i do not recommend supporting or having any work done at the shop WEST COAST TIRES !! We had a customer come to us after purchasing a truck from this shop , welds were not penetrated , had no rear brakes bolts were welded instaed of having nuts on them , steering was F***ED,There is plenty more i can go on with Truck was not road worthy and they told this guy WE MADE IT SAFE FOR YOU !!! There are alot of good shop out there to do custom work i do not reccomend this place though , We have pics of there work and what we had to do to repair it !!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 27 2009, 09:15 PM~14020756
> *I am NOT on here to talk SH*T but i do not recommend supporting or having any work done at the shop WEST COAST TIRES !! We had a customer come to us after purchasing a truck from this shop , welds were not penetrated , had no rear brakes bolts were welded instaed of having nuts on them , steering was F***ED,There is plenty more i can go on with  Truck was not road worthy and they told this guy WE MADE IT SAFE FOR YOU !!! There are alot of good shop out there to do custom work i do not reccomend this place though , We have pics of there work and what we had to do to repair it !!
> *


CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2009, 07:22 AM~14023604
> *good morning
> *


Qvo gordo estupido


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2009, 07:22 AM~14023604
> *good morning
> *



X2!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Meet at sonic power and baseline at 530 around 630 or 700pm we cruise down to lowboys and kick back and enjoy the open house! I'll have the fler up later today. If you live on the eastside let cruise this saturday!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 28 2009, 10:08 AM~14025325
> *Meet at sonic power and baseline at 530 around 630 or 700pm we cruise down to lowboys and kick back and enjoy the open house! I'll have the fler up later today. If you live on the eastside let cruise this saturday!
> *


Sounds Good!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 28 2009, 12:45 PM~14026933
> *Sounds Good!!!!
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14028919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I AM LIKING THE FLYER !!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14029201
> *NICE I AM LIKING THE FLYER !!!!!
> *


thanks homie just something I threw together real quick! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14028919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mando


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14028919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mando hope to see everyone


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14028919
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 28 2009, 08:54 AM~14024429
> *Qvo gordo estupido
> *


qvo enano baboso :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 27 2009, 09:15 PM~14020756
> *I am NOT on here to talk SH*T but i do not recommend supporting or having any work done at the shop WEST COAST TIRES !! We had a customer come to us after purchasing a truck from this shop , welds were not penetrated , had no rear brakes bolts were welded instaed of having nuts on them , steering was F***ED,There is plenty more i can go on with  Truck was not road worthy and they told this guy WE MADE IT SAFE FOR YOU !!! There are alot of good shop out there to do custom work i do not reccomend this place though , We have pics of there work and what we had to do to repair it !!
> *


well your putting it out there so you are talking shit!!! All I say is if you have a shop that does the same work then you shouldn't say anything at all if you didn't have a shop I would say your not talking shit but you do have a shop!!! You putting this out there and you talking about your shop is straight out hating and talking SH*T!!! This flyer was for a show not for saying come and get work done!! you say to go hang at the other shop butt don't bring attitudes WELL I would say that is like calling the kettle black is it not!!! The guys at WEST COAST TIRES are good people!!!! If the guy didn't know the work was not done right then maybe he shouldn't be in the game!!! I know when I have any work done I know what to look for!!! I just don't think you working or owning a shop should talk about another shop, it seems like your trying to get some work out of THIS!!!!!!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

CLUB UNITY!!!! 
[/b][/quote]
THAT IS NOT A WARNING THAT IS STRAIGHT OUT HATING AND TALKING TRASH!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 28 2009, 12:50 PM~14026997
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT THINK YOU SAYING NOT TO SUPPORRT OR HAVE ANY WORK DONE AT WEST COAST TIRES WAS A GOOD THING!!!! THAT IS PRETTY MESSED UP YOUR SHOP MUST REALLY NEED WORK UNLIKE WEST COAST TIRES THAT IS ALWAYS BUSY!!!! YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST POSTED A TOPIC SAYING "F*CK WEST COAST TIRES COME GET YOUR WORK DONE AT LOWBOY MOTORSPORTS" !!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 29 2009, 01:26 AM~14033942
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin: Sup Fred? :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

IF you wanna chat about this we can over pm , or you can call me (pm me for my number ) WE are not out looking for work we are just showing the work we do ... It is good to hear other input of this shop they might be good people , There fab skills need some help though ..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And yes we posted all the AZ event flyers.

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT AZ SIDERS!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: Have A Good One!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 29 2009, 05:39 AM~14034553
> *:biggrin: Sup Fred? :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 28 2009, 09:41 PM~14032633
> *I DONT THINK YOU SAYING NOT TO SUPPORRT OR HAVE ANY WORK DONE AT WEST COAST TIRES WAS A GOOD THING!!!! THAT IS PRETTY MESSED UP YOUR SHOP MUST REALLY NEED WORK UNLIKE WEST COAST TIRES THAT IS ALWAYS BUSY!!!! YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST POSTED A TOPIC SAYING "F*CK WEST COAST TIRES COME GET YOUR WORK DONE AT LOWBOY MOTORSPORTS" !!!!!!!
> *


lol TELL EM BIG BEN!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 29 2009, 02:14 PM~14038835
> *:biggrin: Have A Good One!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OK NOW I'LL HAVE A GOOD ONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up rogue


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+May 28 2009, 12:50 PM~14026997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys tomorrow !! EVERYONE is welcome to come by


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13992006
> *Some shots from yesterday. There are a couple more on my site BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bro!! :0


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@May 29 2009, 07:43 PM~14041402
> *Nice pics bro!! :0
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 27 2009, 08:16 PM~14019381
> * Urban Hits Hip Hop shop presents Summer Block Party Saturday May 30th 2009 1-5 pm 515 N 35TH Ave, Phoenix, AZ 602-464-4730 Free concert with MC Magic, also on stage 2-D, Mr Mack, J Funk, Big D, Lillee, 4 The Love, & S.I.C Also broadcasting live all day is 92.7, 99.3 The Beat, & Mega 104.3
> 
> Venders and Car Clubs are welcome, just call the number above.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: uffin: :420: 

WHAT'S CRACKIN' AZ SIDERS?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 2nd_2_None (May 30, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 30 2009, 03:32 PM~14047335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EGUTIERREZ (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks to all the 400 and sum people that came out to the 6th annual WEST COAST TIRE carshow ....it was a great time everyone had a good time..special thanks to ..LOWRIDER STYLE, MC POOH AND POOHETTE, ALL THE SPONSERS ...NEXT YEAR ITS GOING TO BE BIGGER.....be on the look out for pics my 85 c-10 its now my " DAILY SCRAPER"...........DONE BY CARNALES C.C. AND WEST COAST TIRE..........


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't miss out!


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the invite and for a cool show. Much love to all the Carnales CC boys and you know I always got you. All of us from Techniques !!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LOWBOY would like to thank everyone who came out PHX PRIME ,UCE,TECHNIQUES , SOCIETY, LOWRIDER STYLE , and all the solo ryders and whom ever else i have forgotten . We had a good time , just left the shop around midnight . Also big thanks to Mando and Tyrone on the cruise over from Sonic


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 31 2009, 12:10 AM~14051027
> *LOWBOY would like to thank everyone who came out PHX PRIME ,UCE,TECHNIQUES , SOCIETY, LOWRIDER STYLE , and all the solo ryders and whom ever else i have forgotten . We had a good time , just left the shop around midnight . Also big thanks to Mando and Tyrone on the cruise over from Sonic
> *


How bout Dianas in the LA HARBOR :0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@May 31 2009, 12:21 AM~14051112
> *How bout Dianas in the LA HARBOR :0
> *


Might cruise out there next weekend !!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2009, 08:45 PM~14020371
> *DAMN DEBO.....YOU GOTS KNOCKED DA FUCKOUT!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


TELL FALISHA THAT DEBOOW WONT B HOME TONIGHT CUZ HE REALLY GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT DAMMMMMMMMMM D BOOOOOW
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 31 2009, 12:10 AM~14051027
> *LOWBOY would like to thank everyone who came out PHX PRIME ,UCE,TECHNIQUES , SOCIETY, LOWRIDER STYLE , and all the solo ryders and whom ever else i have forgotten . We had a good time , just left the shop around midnight . Also big thanks to Mando and Tyrone on the cruise over from Sonic
> *


We had a good time homie! :thumbsup: You got a badass shop there! We will have to do it again real soon! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Some photos of the Open House are up on http://www.sin-magazine.com/images/_events...ports-2009.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the invite. Guys got a nice ass shop. Hit us up when you throw another one down.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@May 31 2009, 01:53 PM~14053962
> *Thanks for the invite.  Guys got a nice ass shop.  Hit us up when you throw another one down.
> *


Thanks ! We will post up flyers for the next happening


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

!!!!!

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 1 2009, 04:02 PM~14064655
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup TRIPLE OG!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 1 2009, 06:02 PM~14065221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Intruders C.C. hit me up to do a photo shoot this past weekend. Here is a sneak peek of what Im working on! Hope you homies like em. It was fun shooting with you homies this past weekend!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 31 2009, 09:11 PM~14057253
> *!!!!!
> 
> http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/
> *



NICE VIDEO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14066859
> *Intruders C.C. hit me up to do a photo shoot this past weekend. Here is a sneak peek of what Im working on! Hope you homies like em. It was fun shooting with you homies this past weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


iam gonna have to hit you up homie when my car is done...i like your pics...nice...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i know you homies here in az remember these








i have them for sale at $5 a pop expect the issue with the rivi that ones $10 since i only have one box...iam selling these for luis...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 1 2009, 04:16 PM~14064767
> *Sup TRIPLE OG!
> *


WHAT UP?


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

six tre dippin..  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIRD CITY BEAUTY, Knightstalker, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BackyardAZ

whats up


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

hello phx riders lookin good lookin good :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14068201
> *hello phx riders lookin good lookin good :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


are you talking to me????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14067632
> *i know you homies here in az remember these
> 
> 
> ...



That was a good magazine Miranda put out... :thumbsup: Good deal too..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14068099
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie? What's cracking on the East?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14068099
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG BEN?

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 1 2009, 09:24 PM~14068249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nada aqui nomas chillin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...



No shit?!! It's been a long minute since I've been around the hood over there.
Last time I went out there I didn't even recognize the area at 16st and Roosevelt.
Even Edison school looked crazy to me.


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...


iy iy :biggrin:


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:21 PM~14068218
> *are you talking to me????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL YOUR FUNNY BUTTA YA I LOVE YOUR CAR ALTHOUGH IT SHOULD BE BLUE LOL JK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...


HEY BEN!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PURO_VILLA (Apr 30, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: LIKE IT???


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 1 2009, 09:58 PM~14068697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP YUP YOU KNO YOUR CAR IS TIGHT BEN :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

VERY NIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

:nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14068415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 1 2009, 09:58 PM~14068697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a la verga homie, i didn't know you did pinstriping............ :biggrin: :biggrin: how much do i owe you homie????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone going to the San Bern show this weekend?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14072301
> *Anyone going to the San Bern show this weekend?
> *


any pics for me yet


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 2 2009, 02:26 PM~14073091
> *any pics for me yet
> *


Nope.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@May 29 2009, 05:22 PM~14040467
> *wat up rogue
> *


SUP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...



By the way, I love that COLOR


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 2 2009, 02:29 PM~14073134
> *Nope.
> *


damn waste of time!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2009, 04:11 PM~14074344
> *By the way, I love that COLOR
> *


yup yup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14074758
> *damn waste of time!!!!!
> *


Big time.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 2 2009, 04:56 PM~14074885
> *Big time.
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 2 2009, 04:50 PM~14074816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

page 2200


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 08:21 PM~14068218
> *are you talking to me????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nah fool she was talking to us!





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14075791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14066859
> *Intruders C.C. hit me up to do a photo shoot this past weekend. Here is a sneak peek of what Im working on! Hope you homies like em. It was fun shooting with you homies this past weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE SET MANDO!! LOVING THE PHOTOSHOP WORK HOMIE!
P


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 2 2009, 07:42 PM~14076005
> *NICE SET MANDO!! LOVING THE PHOTOSHOP WORK HOMIE!
> P
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


This one is sick homie..


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jun 2 2009, 08:07 PM~14076246
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup B? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 2 2009, 06:42 PM~14076005
> *NICE SET MANDO!! LOVING THE PHOTOSHOP WORK HOMIE!
> P
> *


Thanks Puro! Let me know how the photos I sent you turn out!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 2 2009, 07:05 PM~14076228
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> This one is sick homie..
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! The customer wanted some magazine style! I said no problem!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14075145
> *nah fool she was talking to us!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14077901
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14075791
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14078006
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 2 2009, 09:42 PM~14078344
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que paso mando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

I see u mr. ART BUCK AND DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 2 2009, 08:16 PM~14077901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que onda queyes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 2 2009, 09:05 PM~14078652
> *I see u mr. ART BUCK AND DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



i see you too :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2009, 10:05 PM~14078655
> *que onda queyes!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


que paso homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 2 2009, 09:07 PM~14078674
> *que paso homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aqui no mas mirando el pinche juego de los D-Backs que no valen cacahuates!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14078673
> *i see you too :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14078695
> *aqui no mas mirando el pinche juego de los D-Backs que no valen cacahuates!!!!!!!
> *


JUST go to sleep homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 2 2009, 09:10 PM~14078720
> *JUST go to sleep homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



i cant........pinche Pena pissed me off! :angry: Vato could not throw a strike! :angry:


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...


what up big dogg looking good.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14075791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14075145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14068382
> *whats up bro, im on the SOUTH SIDE now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nada aqui nomas chillin
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh:
:barf: :barf: :barf:   :around: :around:

:tongue: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hahahah jk ben looking god bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 2 2009, 10:05 PM~14078652
> *I see u mr. ART BUCK AND DON'T GIVE A [email protected]%K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Qvo compita te estan esperando ya sabes kien hahaha


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2009, 10:05 PM~14078655
> *que onda queyes!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



what up what up


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2009, 01:39 AM~14080026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAKES ME WANT TO BUY A CALIBER :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2009, 10:05 PM~14078655
> *que onda queyes!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT UUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up arizona


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14078633
> *que paso mando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


NADA...NO MAS AQUI CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2009, 11:37 AM~14083116
> *What's up arizona
> *


What up gato? Did you get my invitation?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2009, 11:37 AM~14083116
> *What's up arizona
> *



X2!!

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

my homie is looking to trade hes wheels for some gold centers or some all crome, hes got the black hub, nipples and the lip hit me up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 3 2009, 06:45 AM~14080756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2009, 01:47 PM~14084342
> *learn how to spell mojado :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> que onda loco
> 
> ...


Vete a la verga cara de chupacabras embarazado con cinco chamacos hahahahhahaha




Nada guey y tu ke rollo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2009, 11:39 AM~14083132
> *What up gato? Did you get my invitation?
> *


Yea moni we got it thanks we be there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2009, 02:20 PM~14084723
> *Yea moni we got it thanks we be there
> *


Hey its not on sunday, its on saturday!!!! She tried to trick me!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 3 2009, 11:46 AM~14083189
> *Whats Up AZ!!! :biggrin:
> *




sup, homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Whats going on this weekend????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for you Ese Locdown!!!!  




























http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 3 2009, 06:56 PM~14087435
> *sup, homie!
> *


Chillin!!!
Whats Good!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14088893
> *Chillin!!!
> Whats Good!! :biggrin:
> *


not much same ol thing! You like them pics I posted in the car club thread?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 3 2009, 08:58 PM~14088917
> *not much same ol thing! You like them pics I posted in the car club thread?
> *


Hell Yeah Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 3 2009, 06:54 PM~14087398
> *Hey its not on sunday, its on saturday!!!! She tried to trick me!
> *


Just wanted to make sure you weren't drunk at 4pm on a weekday


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 3 2009, 06:55 AM~14080817
> *Qvo compita te estan esperando ya sabes kien hahaha
> *


que onda GATO :biggrin: :biggrin: a ti tambien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5VTW92LaZc


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2009, 11:44 PM~14090309
> *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5VTW92LaZc
> *



CLASSIC HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jun 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14090346
> *CLASSIC HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


plenty more coming up


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV_33HGi_qM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 3 2009, 02:18 PM~14084703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably un negrote pinchi par de jotos!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2009, 10:56 PM~14090413
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV_33HGi_qM
> *


damn thats old school :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x1fIX5mTCs


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2009, 11:08 PM~14090501
> *damn thats old school :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

last one for th night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-afioLMcEc


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 3 2009, 11:12 PM~14090513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good shit!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14090491
> *
> i wish i got invited!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Don't know you in person I have met them!! Maybe one day Homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Ruben? :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14090491
> *damn thats a new one!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> i wish i got invited!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> probably un negrote pinchi par de jotos!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no te pongas celosa loca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2009, 10:07 AM~14092774
> *What up Ruben?  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: Hi Moni... 


Just here at work... Member what we used to say? 


FUCK WORK!! :angry:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDERS TTMFT!!!!

uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jun 4 2009, 08:47 AM~14092626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2009, 08:46 PM~14099408
> *AZ SIDERS TTMFT!!!!
> 
> uffin:
> *


whats crackin my brotha


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CHECK THIS OL'SKOOL SHIT!!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwNOySGi3KE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2009, 09:47 PM~14100039
> *whats crackin my brotha
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH BIG HOMIE!!! JUS HERE AT HOME CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

well, gotta go!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2009, 11:38 PM~14101032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2009, 11:38 PM~14101032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2009, 12:38 AM~14101032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14101032
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2009, 11:38 PM~14101032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Time to chill!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

tyrone_rolls_a_85,
sup homie!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

chillin just did the brakes on the cutty ive been procrastinating. if ur down to drink some beers hit me up we will be in ur hood tomarrow


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 5 2009, 06:26 PM~14107582
> *chillin just did the brakes on the cutty ive been procrastinating. if ur down to drink some beers hit me up we will be in ur hood tomarrow
> *


you got a cutty too......what part you gonna be in?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

run ese run!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## luis602 (Jun 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

ssshhhhhiittttt grab them 40s homie


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14108137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This the fuckin rolla right here homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 5 2009, 07:57 PM~14108183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna build another bike!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

don't sleep on this.............  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9rBgkArlqo


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

this was the shit for the homies on the east side (20st Duppes), wrong kolors but it was still the hit for all the east.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjSvO-m2shA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 5 2009, 07:14 PM~14107895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2009, 10:18 PM~14109271
> *don't sleep on this.............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9rBgkArlqo
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 6 2009, 02:28 AM~14110370
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2009, 12:08 AM~14109894
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14088683
> *This is for you Ese Locdown!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14088683
> *This is for you Ese Locdown!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 6 2009, 01:55 PM~14112536
> *:wave:
> *


whats going on this weekend????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14113752
> *:biggrin:
> *


Qvo mike


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 6 2009, 09:53 PM~14115323
> *Qvo mike
> *


y yo que estupido baboso!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

soapy boobies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Also same went for Lowboy...none of those pic came out.  
Much luv Lowboy!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup az


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

new 13' and 14's all chrome 100 spoke $400 a set,adapters,knockoffs and hammer included.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Jun 7 2009, 11:21 AM~14118281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind are they homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

chinas


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Jun 7 2009, 11:27 AM~14118318
> *chinas
> *


orale homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2009, 06:17 PM~14113759
> *whats going on this weekend????
> *


DONT KNOW OF ANYTHING IN THE AZ BIG HOMIE!! :dunno: SAN BERDOO LOWRIDER SHOW ONLY THING I CAN THINK OF!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

DAMN IT MAN!!!! TOO MANY BUD LIGHT LIMES AND DOS XX LAST NIGHT AT BAR LOUIE'S!!!

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE! I got a new service for you homies! Carshow Photo Prints! 









If you want a printed photo of your ride taken at a show let me know! 
check out BIGMANDOAZ.COM for more info!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Couple of us are riding out to Freestone Park over here on the eastside about 5pm. Its on Lindsey and just south of guadalupe rd....anyone is welcome to cruise there


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jun 7 2009, 02:42 PM~14119408
> *Couple of us are riding out to Freestone Park over here on the eastside about 5pm. Its on Lindsey and just south of guadalupe rd....anyone is welcome to cruise there
> *


carne asada yummy :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 7 2009, 02:44 PM~14119424
> *carne asada yummy  :biggrin:
> *


hey thought you would be in san berdo??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jun 7 2009, 02:42 PM~14119408
> *Couple of us are riding out to Freestone Park over here on the eastside about 5pm. Its on Lindsey and just south of guadalupe rd....anyone is welcome to cruise there
> *


I might have to cruise out there and check it out!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 7 2009, 02:46 PM~14119432
> *hey thought you would be in san berdo??
> *


could not make it out there , my grandfather passed away and i have to go to l.a. this coming friday was not able to make the trip twice in one week


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 7 2009, 02:49 PM~14119451
> *could not make it out there , my grandfather passed away and i have to go to l.a. this coming friday was not able to make the trip twice in one week
> *


damn, sorry to hear that homie! My prayers out to your family!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 7 2009, 02:50 PM~14119457
> *damn, sorry to hear that homie! My prayers out to your family!
> *


thanks


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jun 7 2009, 02:42 PM~14119408
> *Couple of us are riding out to Freestone Park over here on the eastside about 5pm. Its on Lindsey and just south of guadalupe rd....anyone is welcome to cruise there
> *


looks like there is gonna be some volleyball going on also :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Tyronne Volleyball??????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14119526
> *Tyronne Volleyball??????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

ill show you how i doos it. j/k not very good but still fun


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 7 2009, 03:06 PM~14119551
> *ill show you how i doos it. j/k not very good but still fun
> *


x3 maybe ill watch lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 7 2009, 03:06 PM~14119551
> *ill show you how i doos it. j/k not very good but still fun
> *



The only thing you showed me was how to crispy a burger! lol j/k We had a goodtime homie! We need to do it again soon! Next time fill me in on the details!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@gzking Jun 7 2009, 02:42 PM~14119408
> *Couple of us are riding out to Freestone Park over here on the eastside about 5pm. Its on Lindsey and just south of guadalupe rd....anyone is welcome to cruise there
> *


Thanks for the invite, we had alot of fun palying volleyball! Got to do it again soon!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 PM~14122381
> *Thanks for the invite, we had alot of fun palying volleyball! Got to do it again soon!
> *


We also had a good time !!! gonna do it again next with a better notice instead of 2 hours prior


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Where is the best place to buy NEW group 31 (750cca or better) Hydraulic Batteries in PHX??*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

TO ALL CAR CLUB'S IF YOU WANT TO GO TO PELON'S SERVICES THEY WILL BE TOMARROW AT ST. CATHRENS DE SENA IN SOUTH PHOENIX ON CENTRAL SOUTH OF SOUTHERN AT 7:00 TO 9:00 AND TUES AT THE SAME CHURCH AT 10:00 IN THE MORNING AND WE WILL LAY OUR BROTHER TO REST AT HOLLY CROSS ON 99 AVE AND THOMAS WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUB'S FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT YOU HAVE DISPLAYED TO PELON'S FAMILIA AND OUR CLUB (SPIRIT). THANK YOU .............................. BIG ED,SPIRIT C.C


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 PM~14122381
> *Thanks for the invite, we had alot of fun palying volleyball! Got to do it again soon!
> *



Yeah It was a good time. thanks to all who came down ..you guys made it fun-erer :cheesy:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT IS CRACK-A-LACKIN' AZ SIDERS!!??

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:biggrin: BIG AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Jun 8 2009, 01:08 AM~14123736
> *TO ALL CAR CLUB'S IF YOU WANT TO GO TO PELON'S SERVICES THEY WILL BE TOMARROW AT ST. CATHRENS DE SENA IN SOUTH PHOENIX ON CENTRAL SOUTH OF SOUTHERN AT 7:00 TO 9:00 AND TUES AT THE SAME CHURCH AT 10:00 IN THE MORNING AND WE WILL LAY OUR BROTHER TO REST AT HOLLY CROSS ON 99 AVE AND THOMAS WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUB'S FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT YOU HAVE DISPLAYED TO PELON'S FAMILIA AND OUR CLUB (SPIRIT). THANK YOU .............................. BIG ED,SPIRIT C.C
> *


I'LL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 8 2009, 10:56 AM~14126279
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up loco!!! did you get the info i needed?


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 8 2009, 02:52 PM~14129020
> *whats up loco!!! did you get the info i needed?
> *


still workin on it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 8 2009, 04:06 PM~14129774
> *still workin on it
> *


orale! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_*ITS TIME FOR THE OFFICIAL BIGMANDOAZ.COM VALLEY CAR CLUB ROLL CALL! *_

Post up your club and chapter no matter where you are at in the valley!! All the info collected will be added to the bigmandoaz.com website!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

quote=Big Mando 88,Jun 8 2009, 05:26 PM~14130636]
_*ITS TIME FOR THE OFFICIAL BIGMANDOAZ.COM VALLEY CAR CLUB ROLL CALL! *_

Post up your club and chapter no matter where you are at in the valley!! All the info collected will be added to the bigmandoaz.com website!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> quote=Big Mando 88,Jun 8 2009, 05:26 PM~14130636]
> _*ITS TIME FOR THE OFFICIAL BIGMANDOAZ.COM VALLEY CAR CLUB ROLL CALL! *_
> 
> Post up your club and chapter no matter where you are at in the valley!! All the info collected will be added to the bigmandoaz.com website!!!! :biggrin:











[/quote]




GZKING Ill get you posted!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE OFFICIAL SPOT TO POST! 

BIGMANDOAZ.COM OFFICIAL CAR CLUB ROLL CALL


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 8 2009, 05:58 PM~14131002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You are posted homie! 

check out BIGMANDOAZ.COM to check it out!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 8 2009, 09:05 PM~14134385
> *:|
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 8 2009, 10:15 PM~14134525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jun 8 2009, 10:35 PM~14134756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE 63'S PLACK???


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

:wave: :wave: LOVIN PHOENIX BABY MUCH LOVE TO ALL DA PHX CLUBS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Added so far to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call

Intruders C.C. Phoenix
Majestics C.C. Avondale
Majestics C.C. Glendale
Uce C.C. Phoenix
Phoenix Riderz C.C. Phoenix

To add your club visit BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 9 2009, 02:43 AM~14136101
> *Added so far to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call
> 
> Intruders C.C. Phoenix
> ...


Looking good Big Mando!! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 8 2009, 10:15 PM~14134525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! 

 :nicoderm:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2009, 08:29 AM~14137810
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


sup Big Homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## change.three (Jun 9, 2009)

pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by change.three_@Jun 9 2009, 05:38 PM~14142837
> *pics
> *


spammer....gtfo


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2009, 05:55 PM~14143042
> *spammer....gtfo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2009, 10:49 AM~14138673
> *sup Big Homie!
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...JUS CHILLIN'!!!  HOW WAS THE SAN BERDOO SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gzking, jsobera
What up Nukka ??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2009, 06:42 PM~14144415
> *NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...JUS CHILLIN'!!!    HOW WAS THE SAN BERDOO SHOW?  :biggrin:
> *



It was a cool show. Alot of nice rides and weather was great! Some of the local clubs that I saw was.....Intruders, Phoeniquera (sorry if I mispelled it!) and New Image!. We also seen a couple of vatos from Phoenix Car Club.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2009, 09:30 PM~14145602
> *It was a cool show.  Alot of nice rides and weather was great!  Some of the local clubs that I saw was.....Intruders, Phoeniquera (sorry if I mispelled it!) and New Image!.  We also seen a couple of vatos from Phoenix Car Club.
> 
> 
> *


DATS KOO!!! I WAS LOOKIN' AT ALL THE PICS THAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE BEEN POSTIN' ON HERE ON THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW THREAD!!! AZ REPRESENTIN' IN SAN BERDOO!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:17 PM~14146277
> *
> *


WHAT IT DEW BIG BEN? HOW IS THE RAGTOP?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2009, 10:26 PM~14146410
> *WHAT IT DEW BIG BEN? HOW IS THE RAGTOP?
> 
> 
> *



just got home from cruising it dogg


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

BACKYARD BOOGIE C.C.







PHX AZ....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backyard boogie cc_@Jun 10 2009, 12:05 AM~14147036
> *BACKYARD BOOGIE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

WHAT UP BIGG DOGG WHEN YOU COMMING BY THE NEW SHOP?????CANT COME VISIT YOU HOMIES ANYMORE.............


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:36 PM~14146526
> *just got home from cruising it dogg
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: DATS KOO HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backyard boogie cc+Jun 10 2009, 01:04 AM~14147210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice weather lately


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2009, 11:59 AM~14150671
> *oh stop it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats the hours of operation????
> nice weather lately
> *



YUP-YUP!!!!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH LOVE PHX KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

looking for trades or offers!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Who's showing at DUB this Saturday?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Society C.C. Mesa, Arizona has just been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call! Much respect homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14151012
> *MUCH LOVE PHX KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


ooohhh shut up already..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2009, 04:08 PM~14152966
> *ooohhh shut up already..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

all day everyday.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14151012
> *MUCH LOVE PHX KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14156433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

for sale or trade and cash or just trade


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 11 2009, 05:48 AM~14158459
> *Good morning AZ
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2009, 05:17 AM~14158524
> *:scrutinize:
> *


What's up dawg


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 11 2009, 04:48 AM~14158459
> *Good morning AZ
> *


X10!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 11 2009, 08:19 AM~14159063
> *What's up dawg
> *



Here at work still trying to wake the fuck up :banghead:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2009, 08:13 AM~14159376
> *X10!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo bro are you going saturday to 51 and baseline


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 11 2009, 09:26 AM~14159935
> *Here at work still trying to wake the fuck up :banghead:
> *


Stop it I hear you don't do anything at your work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: az


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

** need some help. **
i need a price in phoenix.
my repo truck may need the reservior on it hydraulic pump.
any one know who could fix this and how much it would be?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 11 2009, 12:19 PM~14160989
> *Stop it I hear you don't do anything at your work
> *



:nono: Shh... Don't tell no one.. :biggrin:


Nah it's hard trying to deal with pendejos that don't know how to work a cell phone..


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Come to think about, I haven't seen or heard from Johnny in a while....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 11 2009, 11:17 AM~14160969
> *Qvo bro are you going saturday to 51 and baseline
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE?:wave: THEY ARE HANGIN' OUT THERE AGAIN? :biggrin: I JUS MIGHT ROLL THU!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND PARTY WITH US ON JUNE 27TH. THIS IS NOT AN ACTUAL CAR SHOW,THERE WILL BE VEHICLES ON DISPLAY,THE PARTY STARTS AT 8PM !!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 11 2009, 04:29 PM~14164002
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND PARTY WITH US ON JUNE 27TH. THIS IS NOT AN ACTUAL CAR SHOW,THERE WILL BE VEHICLES ON DISPLAY,THE PARTY STARTS AT 8PM !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


how much $ per person bro?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 11 2009, 04:29 PM~14164002
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND PARTY WITH US ON JUNE 27TH. THIS IS NOT AN ACTUAL CAR SHOW,THERE WILL BE VEHICLES ON DISPLAY,THE PARTY STARTS AT 8PM !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 11 2009, 04:29 PM~14164002
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND PARTY WITH US ON JUNE 27TH. THIS IS NOT AN ACTUAL CAR SHOW,THERE WILL BE VEHICLES ON DISPLAY,THE PARTY STARTS AT 8PM !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDERS! The follwing clubs have been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call!


*Rollerz Only - Phoenix
Spirit - Phoenix*


Thanks for your support homies!


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Support the Cause! Lets take back Our SIDE OF TOWN, Home of the Cruisers, the lowriders. I grew up cruisin on Central and I miss those days. This Saturday we have a chance to bring back some Memories. Join us in support. Come down 51ave and Baseline. Bring the whole familia. 
WOLF,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2009, 03:29 PM~14163434
> *Come to think about, I haven't seen or heard from Johnny in a while....
> *


probably cause he fucked over everyone else too!!!!!!!! i know he did me wrong!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: IS IT BEER-THIRTY YET??? :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 11 2009, 01:52 PM~14162374
> *** need some help. **
> i need a price in phoenix.
> my repo truck may need the reservior on it hydraulic pump.
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 12 2009, 12:38 AM~14168755
> *probably cause he fucked over everyone else too!!!!!!!! i know he did me wrong!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 .....sorry to hear that. You just never know.......


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you for the pm's sofar, any help is greatly appriciated.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2009, 04:47 PM~14164161
> *how much $ per person bro?
> *


$ 10 a person at the door, if a club wants to reserve a table let me or chaz know!!
anthony-623-221-4376 chaz-602-577-4786
again,everyone is invited to this event!!!


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

anyone ever go to this i was thinking about checking it out







:dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 12 2009, 09:59 AM~14170849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jun 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14166553
> *Support the Cause! Lets take back Our SIDE OF TOWN, Home of the Cruisers, the lowriders. I grew up cruisin on Central and I miss those days. This Saturday we have a chance to bring back some Memories. Join us in support. Come down 51ave and Baseline. Bring the whole familia.
> WOLF,
> 
> ...


TODAMADRE C.C ready to roll time to cruise


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 PM~14135474
> *:wave:  :wave: LOVIN PHOENIX BABY MUCH LOVE TO ALL DA PHX CLUBS
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

PHOENIX BABY TIL I DIE REPRESENT WITH ALL THEM FIRME ASS LOW LOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2009, 04:08 PM~14152966
> *ooohhh shut up already..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> *


IMMA KICK YOUR ASS BEN!!! :twak: :twak: ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT OVA THERE LOL ITS KU THO! I C HOW U R LOL HAHAHA MUCH RESPECT STILL ASSHOLE!! :rant: :tongue: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 12 2009, 09:21 PM~14176544
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Jun 12 2009, 08:44 PM~14176260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajaja you i love yo mama :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















































































































:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Lowrider Style C.C.* has just been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call! Thanks for the support homies! :thumbsup: 


*NEW! **BigMando's Mailbox*

You now can submit a photo of your ride and I will post it on the site! The mailbox section is on Roll Call Page!!!


BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2009, 03:49 AM~14177936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0  :wow: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2009, 02:49 AM~14177936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You put some work in Ese!!!!  








http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello to all my ( 602 ) people !


As president of thee Knights Image Car Club,

I would like to give my respect to spirit car club, and say we are vary
sorry for what happen with alex.

Alex and I were homies way before he got into spirit, My vary first
set of 13X7-daytons came from pelons monte carlo. and yes , I have
pictures. 

Godbless my homie, Alex " pelon " lerma.Jr . he will always remain
a spirit in the hearts of thee knights image car club.

REST IN PEACE.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn...  RIP

Condolences to the Spirit family... :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam Ben, I see your spending some time OFF TOPIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 13 2009, 11:06 AM~14179497
> *Hello to all my ( 602 ) people !
> As president of thee Knights Image Car Club,
> 
> ...


THANX BRO.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 13 2009, 12:30 PM~14180048
> *Damn...  RIP
> 
> Condolences to the Spirit family... :angel:
> *


THANX BUDDY.....


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

:cheesy: Techniques will be out there representing


> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jun 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14166553
> *Support the Cause! Lets take back Our SIDE OF TOWN, Home of the Cruisers, the lowriders. I grew up cruisin on Central and I miss those days. This Saturday we have a chance to bring back some Memories. Join us in support. Come down 51ave and Baseline. Bring the whole familia.
> WOLF,
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

San Berdoo


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dereks 64


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

my condolences to the SPIRIT family R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Techniques C.C.* has just been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call! Thanks for the support homies! :thumbsup: 


*NEW! **BigMando's Mailbox*

You now can submit a photo of your ride and I will post it on the site! The mailbox section is on Roll Call Page!!!


BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: [email protected], sic713, Big Mando 88, rick383, RoyalKnights, compita, azmobn06, dayton roller, BombaAussieStyle, hugo530

I see you :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

$9500 OR TRADE FOR SUV














































78K MILES, REDS HYDRO COMPETITION SET UP, 6 BATTERIES....
V8 4.6, A/C, P/S, POWERSEATS, SUNROOF......
7" FLIPOUT CD PLAYER W/TWO 7" HEADREST SCREENS....

EVERYTHING WORKS ON THIS CAR.... I HAVE AN ADDITION TO THE FAMILY AND I NEED TO SELL QUICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT (602)465-3233 ASK FOR VINCE
IF I DONT ANSWER FOR ANY REASON PLEASE LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 13 2009, 12:41 AM~14177714
> *PHOENIX BABY TIL I DIE REPRESENT WITH ALL THEM FIRME ASS LOW LOWS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2009, 02:29 PM~14180779
> *San Berdoo
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2009, 02:33 PM~14180799
> *Dereks 64
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2009, 12:39 PM~14180106
> *dam Ben, I see your spending some time OFF TOPIC!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yup yup, in all the bullshit huh!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2009, 06:28 PM~14182056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yup yup, in all the bullshit huh!!!
> *


IVE SEEN HIM IN THERE A COUPLE OF TIMES TOO! Hey they got some crazy shit poppin off in there! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 13 2009, 06:30 PM~14182072
> *IVE SEEN HIM IN THERE A COUPLE OF TIMES TOO! Hey they got some crazy shit poppin off in there! :biggrin:
> *


YOU AINT LYING BROTHA!!! I AM REALLY LIKING THAT THICK CHICKS AND CHUBS THREAD!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2009, 06:37 PM~14182109
> *YOU AINT LYING BROTHA!!! I AM REALLY LIKING THAT THICK CHICKS AND CHUBS THREAD!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessir! best thread on layitlow! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out the guy in the impalas magazine shirt, oh shit ITS BIGMANDO LOL


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2009, 03:05 PM~14180972
> *18 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: [email protected], sic713, Big Mando 88, rick383, RoyalKnights, compita, azmobn06, dayton roller, BombaAussieStyle, hugo530
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Check out the guy in the impalas magazine shirt, oh shit ITS BIGMANDO LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jss9zSGgFs0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnbQ_mosLqg


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jun 13 2009, 06:30 PM~14182072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jun 11 2009, 09:01 PM~14166553
> *Support the Cause! Lets take back Our SIDE OF TOWN, Home of the Cruisers, the lowriders. I grew up cruisin on Central and I miss those days. This Saturday we have a chance to bring back some Memories. Join us in support. Come down 51ave and Baseline. Bring the whole familia.
> WOLF,
> 
> ...


realy good turn out had a goodtime.dam ther was a little bit uv every thing evan trains cruised on in :wow: and the perfect weather made a todamadre :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jun 14 2009, 10:18 AM~14185851
> *realy good turn out had a goodtime.dam ther was a little bit uv every thing evan trains cruised on in :wow: and the perfect weather made a todamadre :biggrin:
> *



More pic's & video coming soon!  
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/index.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jun 14 2009, 10:18 AM~14185851
> *realy good turn out had a goodtime.dam ther was a little bit uv every thing evan trains cruised on in :wow: and the perfect weather made a todamadre :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!!!! ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WERE LOOKIN REALLY GOOD OUT THERE!!!!!! THAT'S HOW US AZ SIDERS GET DOWN!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2009, 10:49 AM~14186013
> *X2!!!!!! ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WERE LOOKIN REALLY GOOD OUT THERE!!!!!! THAT'S HOW US AZ SIDERS GET DOWN!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I heard it was badass. Im going to cruise out there next saturday and check it out!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 14 2009, 11:14 AM~14186131
> *I heard it was badass. Im going to cruise out there next saturday and check it out!
> *



IT IS TOTALLY WORTH GOIN' OUT THERE BROTHA!!!

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 14 2009, 10:43 AM~14185989
> *
> More pic's & video coming soon!
> http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/index.html
> *


YOU HOMIES WERE REPRESENTIN' OUT THERE YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You know how AZ doessssssss!!!! :biggrin:











http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 14 2009, 10:43 AM~14185989
> *
> More pic's & video coming soon!
> http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/index.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

DAMMMMM I MISSED THAT CAR !!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS NACHOS AZ SIDERS!!!

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Majestics C.C. New Mexico* has just been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call! Thanks for the support homies! :thumbsup: 
*NEW! **BigMando's Mailbox*

You now can submit a photo of your ride and I will post it on the site! The mailbox section is on Roll Call Page!!!
BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 14 2009, 01:50 PM~14187255
> *
> *


That sucks homie. Hope your brother will get his ride.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning AZ :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2009, 11:53 AM~14195010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Had a good time yesterday at the Cancer Benefit Car Show AZ Siders!!. Good turn out for a great cause! Thanks BigRich and the fellas from Spirit for the Cold Brews! We go you next time! Congrats to Edward from Intruders CC winning Best of Show with his '63 Impala "Sweet n Low"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK INTRUDERS!


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

no longer for sale... thanks raza for taking your time and looked at it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Jun 14 2009, 10:18 AM~14185851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Over 250+ Cars show up this past Saturday. Special thanks to all the Car Clubs who show up: A Toda Madre, Lowrider Styles, SlowLane familia, Unity, Individuals, Imperials, Phx Classics, Majestics, UCE, Redeemed, Desperados, 4x4 Bandits, Rod and Kustom, and you lone Wolfs. Much Love and Respect. Let us know what you think about this hang out spot. Let us know what you want to see. Should this be a weekly hang out?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jun 15 2009, 05:31 PM~14199199
> *Over 250+ Cars show up this past Saturday. Special thanks to all the Car Clubs who show up: A Toda Madre, Lowrider Styles, SlowLane familia, Unity, Individuals, Imperials, Phx Classics, Majestics, UCE, Redeemed, Desperados, 4x4 Bandits, Rod and Kustom, and you lone Wolfs. Much Love and Respect. Let us know what you think about this hang out spot. Let us know what you want to see. Should this be a weekly hang out?
> 
> 
> ...


*WEEKLY HANGOUT FOR SURE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 15 2009, 01:58 PM~14196844
> *Had a good time yesterday at the Cancer Benefit Car Show AZ Siders!!. Good turn out for a great cause! Thanks BigRich and the fellas from Spirit for the Cold Brews! We go you next time! Congrats to Edward from Intruders CC winning Best of Show with his '63 Impala "Sweet n Low"
> *


REAL COOL SHOW NO PROBLEM LUNA64 WE ALWAYS GOT THE COLD BREW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And the "New Image Car Show" Video is now up on our website!!!</span>  

Here's the link.....

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Scroll to very bottom of page.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 15 2009, 07:33 PM~14200456
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And the "New Image Car Show"  Video is now up on our website!!!</span>
> 
> Here's the link.....
> ...


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 15 2009, 03:15 PM~14197615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trade?parts and misc


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Rollerz Only C.C. Southern New Mexico* has just been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call! Thanks for the support homies! :thumbsup: 

*Add your club to the Roll Call! * check out BIGMANDOAZ.COM go to the Roll Call page

*NEW! **BigMando's Mailbox*
You now can submit a photo of your ride and I will post it on the site! The mailbox section is on Roll Call Page!!!
BIGMANDOAZ.COM

_
CLUBS THAT HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE ROLL CALL!_

*Arizona*

Majestics C.C. Glendale, Arizona
Intruders C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Majestics C.C. Avondale, Arizona
Techniques C.C. Arizona
Uce C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Phoenix Riderz C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Society C.C. Mesa, Arizona
Rollerz Only C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Spirit C.C Phoenix Arizona
Lowrider Style C.C. Phoenix, Arizona


*New Mexico*

Majestics C.C. New Mexico
Rollerz Only C.C. Southern New Mexico

*Bike Clubs*

none

*BigMando's Mailbox has (8) submissions from*

Intruders C.C. PHX (1)
Lowrider Style PHX (1)
Rollerz Only C.C. Southern NM (4)
Solo Rider Lowrider Bike (1)
Solo Rider Truck (1)


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2009, 08:42 PM~14201434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecgrease_@Jun 15 2009, 03:15 PM~14197615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET AT ME HOMIE WITH YOUR INFO SO I CAN GO CHECK YOO RIDE..........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Few flicks from this weekends Dub show...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jun 16 2009, 01:11 AM~14203817
> *Few flicks from this weekends Dub show...
> 
> 
> ...


Lowriders Por Vida!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 15 2009, 01:58 PM~14196844
> *Had a good time yesterday at the Cancer Benefit Car Show AZ Siders!!. Good turn out for a great cause! Thanks BigRich and the fellas from Spirit for the Cold Brews! We go you next time! Congrats to Edward from Intruders CC winning Best of Show with his '63 Impala "Sweet n Low"
> *


HAD A GOODTIME ON SUNDAY,PARTYING WITH LUNA FROM INTRUDERS AND NEW IMAGE MEMBERS....... :biggrin:


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

CRUZ'N FOR THE COMMUNITY FOOD BANK JUNE 28tH PRESENTED BY OLD MEMORIES TUCSON....

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE NEEDING...
FOR MORE INFO:
DAVID HOLGUIN 520-406-1300
ALFRED MONTANO 520-405-9713


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

This saturday M&Sons is having a show and shine carshow,music and food, all car clubs and solo riders welcome. 1-4pm 52nd ave and glendale


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Jun 16 2009, 08:28 PM~14212124
> *This saturday M&Sons is having a show and shine carshow,music and food, all car clubs and solo riders welcome. 1-4pm  52nd ave and glendale
> *


sounds good!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*51 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE CASH OR TRADES EQUAL VALUE*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 17 2009, 05:18 AM~14214982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 17 2009, 05:31 AM~14215038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MORNING AZ SIDE!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 17 2009, 05:31 AM~14215038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks crazy!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up ARIZONA!!!

*Phoenix Prime Car & Bike Club Phoenix, Arizona* has just been added to the BIGMANDOAZ.COM Roll Call! Thanks for the support homies! :thumbsup: 

*Add your club to the Roll Call! * check out BIGMANDOAZ.COM go to the Roll Call page

*NEW! **BigMando's Mailbox*
You now can submit a photo of your ride and I will post it on the site! The mailbox section is on Roll Call Page!!!
BIGMANDOAZ.COM

_
CLUBS THAT HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE ROLL CALL!_

*Arizona*

Majestics C.C. Glendale, Arizona
Intruders C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Majestics C.C. Avondale, Arizona
Techniques C.C. Arizona
Uce C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Phoenix Riderz C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Society C.C. Mesa, Arizona
Rollerz Only C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Spirit C.C Phoenix Arizona
Lowrider Style C.C. Phoenix, Arizona
Phoenix Prime Car & Bike Club Phoenix, Arizona

*New Mexico*

Majestics C.C. New Mexico
Rollerz Only C.C. Southern New Mexico

*Bike Clubs*

Phoenix Prime Bike Club Phoenix, Arizona

*BigMando's Mailbox has (8) submissions from*

Intruders C.C. PHX (1)
Lowrider Style PHX (1)
Rollerz Only C.C. Southern NM (4)
Solo Rider Lowrider Bike (1)
Solo Rider Truck (1)


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up mando


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for the AZ Homie's!!! :biggrin:






http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 17 2009, 08:26 PM~14223388
> *uffin:
> *



Sup homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 17 2009, 04:56 PM~14221107
> *wat up mando
> *


chillin homie! what you been up too? did you get my text?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 17 2009, 07:19 PM~14222473
> *This is for the AZ Homie's!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 17 2009, 11:50 PM~14225364
> *Sup homie
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH TERMITE! WHAT IS CRACKIN' WIT YOU HOMIE??


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 16 2009, 12:21 PM~14207399
> *HAD A GOODTIME ON SUNDAY,PARTYING WITH LUNA FROM INTRUDERS AND NEW IMAGE MEMBERS.......  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 18 2009, 07:55 AM~14226796
> *NUTHIN' MUCH TERMITE! WHAT IS CRACKIN' WIT YOU HOMIE??
> 
> 
> *


just here working! same 'ol shit


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 18 2009, 09:09 AM~14227332
> *just here working! same 'ol shit
> *



I HEAR YOU ON THAT BRO! :banghead: RATHER BE AT HOME SIPPIN' ON SOME BREW!! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY THE 20TH FOR DONATIONS ON 47TH AVE AND INDIANSCHOOL FROM 7AM TO ??? ON THE S.E. CORNER NEXT TO WESTSIDE LIQUORS COME OUT AND GET YOUR RIDES WASHED FOR THE CRUISE LATER THAT NIGHT.  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody cruising to this friday night?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> anybody cruising to this friday night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

its a may be


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
JUST TESTING THE WATERS .. CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 17 2009, 07:41 AM~14215774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2009, 06:41 AM~14237672
> *GOOOOOOOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Mornin C/10 whats cracki-lackin? 
Who all is checkin out the 51st/baseline gig tomorrow?? I missed last weekend and heard it was Badass. I wont miss it this weekend. See you all there.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2009, 10:17 AM~14238814
> *Mornin C/10 whats cracki-lackin?
> Who all is checkin out the 51st/baseline gig tomorrow?? I missed last weekend and heard it was Badass. I wont miss it this weekend. See you all there.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2009, 10:17 AM~14238814
> *Mornin C/10 whats cracki-lackin?
> Who all is checkin out the 51st/baseline gig tomorrow?? I missed last weekend and heard it was Badass. I wont miss it this weekend. See you all there.
> *



WHAT UP BRO? YEAH IT IS TOTALLY WORTH CHECKING OUT!! :biggrin: I WILL SEE YOU UP THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 19 2009, 12:23 PM~14239934
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG RICH? IT IS A GOOD SHOW AND LOTS OF CLUBS ARE GONNA BE THERE!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2009, 12:24 PM~14239941
> *
> *


WUT UP TERMITE?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2009, 10:17 AM~14238814
> *Mornin C/10 whats cracki-lackin?
> Who all is checkin out the 51st/baseline gig tomorrow?? I missed last weekend and heard it was Badass. I wont miss it this weekend. See you all there.
> *


sup luna loco! ill be there! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2009, 02:20 PM~14240949
> *WUT UP TERMITE?
> *


sup homie, just chilling now cracking some coronas!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CAR WASH 35TH AVE AND THOMAS. TODAY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:barf: :barf: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2009, 02:14 PM~14240886
> *WHAT UP BIG RICH? IT IS A GOOD SHOW AND LOTS OF CLUBS ARE GONNA BE THERE!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: HE'LL YA WE'LL BE THERE.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 17 2009, 05:18 AM~14214982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn mikey the shit looks real good!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Father's Day to all the Jefito's out there!!!  










http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics from the 51st & baseline show & shine are on the site. Check them out BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Pics from the 51st & baseline show & shine are on the site. Check them out BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> Bad ass pics Homey!! Good hangin out as usual!  Peace


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

WHATS GOOD KNIGHTS IMAGE C.C.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 13 2009, 12:41 AM~14177714
> *PHOENIX BABY TIL I DIE REPRESENT WITH ALL THEM FIRME ASS LOW LOWS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

It is a sad sad day for thee knights image car club...

Some people just don't know how to fucking drive !!!
" And the car was PARKED !!! "


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 21 2009, 06:24 PM~14256650
> *It is a sad sad day for thee knights image car club...
> 
> Some people just don't know how to fucking drive !!!
> ...


damn thats messed up homie!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 21 2009, 06:24 PM~14256650
> *It is a sad sad day for thee knights image car club...
> 
> Some people just don't know how to fucking drive !!!
> ...



DAMN HOMIE DAT SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

TO ALL THE FATHERS IN THE AZ SIDE I HOPE YOU HAD A HAPPY AND SAFE DAY!!!!!

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT AZ SIDERS!!! I LEAVE YOU WITH THIS PIC.........











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jun 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14255023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you bro..... your the best mando!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 21 2009, 06:24 PM~14256650
> *It is a sad sad day for thee knights image car club...
> 
> Some people just don't know how to fucking drive !!!
> ...


*I got what you need to fix that  
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479828\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479828</a>*


----------



## CRAZY GIRL (Feb 24, 2009)

WHATS UP AZ :guns: :guns:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY GIRL_@Jun 22 2009, 01:39 AM~14259952
> *WHATS UP AZ :guns:  :guns:
> *


Calmate lola la trilera :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2009, 12:23 AM~14259774
> *nice pics homie
> thank you bro..... your the best mando!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU IS DEFINITELY WELCOME BIG BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!











:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2009, 09:00 AM~14261121
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2009, 03:24 PM~14264245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> NICE PICS FROM SATURDAY NIGHT BRUH!!!!
> ...


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ.. !!! ANYONE LOOKINK FOR QUALITY CUSTOM PAINT WORK HIT ME UP AT NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS..... STRIPING, KANDYS, PEARLS, YOU NAME IT WE DO IT.. (480)206-7808

SOME OF OUR WORK... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















































































































ix-303.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]</span>*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 22 2009, 08:10 AM~14260786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 21 2009, 01:17 AM~14251724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :angry: THAT SHIT IS FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jun 22 2009, 12:59 AM~14259876
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDERS!!!!












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14268210
> *BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDERS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...













:cheesy: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

putting it down in tulsa oklahoma reppin arizona franks hydraulics team blow me 1 place single pump


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

HEY AZ SIDE!!! SHOWIN MUCH LOVE TO ALL THEM CLUBS REPPIN ARIZONA!!!


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

LOVIN LIFE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*1951 CHEVY HARDTOP FOR SALE OR TRADE 4 MORE INFO CALL ME (818) 455-1912 JESSE*


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


my condolences to you and your family Ben.. i will make sure i roll thru, even to give a hand if needed homie.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jun 22 2009, 09:06 PM~14268625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Good Job! :thumbsup: Showin the Okies how to hop that bitch!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 12:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Ben I'm sorry about your families loss.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jun 22 2009, 10:06 PM~14268625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Man! Will Way To Step up and be the ONLY one to rep AZ! Thank You Homie!! * :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


I be there Ben srry for your lost :angel: :angel:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss big homie we will be there to help with what we can


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...



I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT ABOUT YOUR FAMILY BEN...MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BRO!!! I WILL MAKE SURE I ROLL THU TO HELP OUT HOMIE!!!


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 23 2009, 12:42 AM~14269914
> *HEY AZ SIDE!!! SHOWIN MUCH LOVE TO ALL THEM CLUBS REPPIN ARIZONA!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 

YOU KNOW HOW WE DOES IT ON DA AZ SIDE!!!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Condolences to you and your family !


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 23 2009, 01:14 AM~14270044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for you loss Big Ben

from Joe and family


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I TOTALLY FORGOT...........













GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Big Ben. Our prayers go out to you and your family :angel:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for your familys lost BIG BEN :angel: our prayers go out to your family :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry for your loss Ben... I wish I could be there to help you guys out... You always been there for me and had my back like a true homie... Hit me up if you need anything... :angel:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

BEN,SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR LOSS USO. ILL WILL TRY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOUR CAR WASH I KNOW SOME OF MY GUYS HAVE TO WORK BUT ILL SEE WHO I CAN GET TO STOP BY  OUR BEST GOES OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ,UCE PHX


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

my condolences to you and your familia bro :angel:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 23 2009, 01:14 AM~14270044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HARD IN DA PAINT VOL 7

PHOENIX HOPPING 8 MIN into the video :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 AM~14270149
> *MARISSA LIZARRAGA, MAY YOU REST IN PEACE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss! Our family will keep your family in our prayers! :angel:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very Sorry For Your Loss Brother.....Intruders are with you in thoughts and prayers! :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Some one emailed this to me..................











BARBECUE - CAR SHOW - TOY CAR EVENT 

Friday Night July 3rd, 2009 

6pm to 10pm 

Help get the word out! 

. 

OK here is a big test for our Cruise! Can we get 30+ Vehicles to participate in a Barbecue - Car Show - Toy Car Event on July 3rd, 2009. This event will help L-Train get his cooler fixed and test us to see just how many vehicles we can get to particapate. It is getting hot this time of year, but the nights are still cool. We will have a great Barbecue on the Patio of L-Train's and a Live DJ playing all your favorite tunes. FINALLY MUSIC! We need all of your help to get people signed up for the this Event. Tell all your friends to get there cool rides out and participate in a 4th of July celebration at L-Train's Cheap Seats Sports Grill on Friday Night the 3rd of July at 6pm - most of the Fireworks Events in the Valley have been canceled due to the economy, so here is a cool event you can have plenty of fun at and celebrate the 4th in Hot Rod fashion. Cool Cars, Cool Music, Great Food and just good family fun! 

. 

There will be Awards for the Show Vehicles: 

BEST ENGINE 

BEST INTERIOR 

BEST PAINT 

TOP 20 VEHICLES 

MOST MILES DRIVEN TO THE EVENT 

(Possible People's Choice Award)


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: gzking, jsobera, #1stunna
Get to work !!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 23 2009, 09:36 PM~14278424
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: gzking, jsobera, #1stunna
> Get to work !!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT AZ SIDERS!!!!












uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2009, 09:53 PM~14279387
> *GOOD NIGHT AZ SIDERS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Now I can Sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry for your lost from PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben we send our prayers and respect to your famila Ese....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Big Ben! I will keep your fam. in my prayers!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2009, 08:00 AM~14281848
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Qvo Ruben komo andas


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 24 2009, 08:59 AM~14282291
> *Sorry for your loss Big Ben! I will keep your fam. in my prayers!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


What's up ben how you been dawg


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 24 2009, 10:35 AM~14282578
> *Qvo Ruben komo andas
> *



Nada homie... Aqui nomas... "Segun" trabajando... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD AFTERNOON AZ SIDERS!!! :wave: :wave: 














HAPPY HUMP SUM LADY LUMPS DAY!!! LOLzzzz

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 24 2009, 06:45 AM~14281482
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



QUE ONDA BRO? :wave: WHAT'S CRACKIN' THIS WEEKEND?? :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thank you to everyone that responded if you can help out we'll be there on saturday!!! i appreciate all of you


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*WHERE ARE ALL THE LOWRIDER BIKES FROM PHOENIX!*


Im looking for a bike from the phoenix area to shoot for the 2nd issue of Blvd Cruisers Magazine. 1st issue is close to being done and will be out in August. If you are a solo rider or in a club and has a badass lowrider bike that you think deserves to be noticed for the hardwork, dedication, and craftsmanship email me: [email protected]

Send me a pic or two with info on the bike and owner. I will go through them and pic a bike to shoot! Thanks homies! Hope to hear from you soon! 


Armando "BigMando" Aldama
Blvd Cruisers Magazine Photographer Phoenix, AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2009, 12:09 PM~14284018
> *GOOD AFTERNOON AZ SIDERS!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, Mando this one for you homie! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2009, 12:11 PM~14284037
> *QUE ONDA BRO?  :wave: WHAT'S CRACKIN' THIS WEEKEND?? :dunno:
> *


Saturday bussy day we got Bens car wash everyone is welcome to wash cars I be there helping and nite time help out raise feria to help anoither lowrider brother pelon may he ride in peace I be there 2 showin support to my second family the lowrider AZ family


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14286739
> *Saturday bussy day we got Bens car wash everyone is welcome to wash cars I be there helping and nite time help out raise feria to help anoither lowrider brother pelon may he ride in peace I be there 2 showin support to my second family the lowrider AZ family
> *


gracias homie, :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 24 2009, 07:05 PM~14287977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nasty looking homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 24 2009, 07:11 PM~14288048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now that was funny!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2009, 07:12 PM~14288060
> *thats nasty looking homie!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im down for the barbacoa ice! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 24 2009, 04:05 PM~14286306
> *NICE, Mando this one for you homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THX BRO!!! :biggrin: SHE HAS A GRRRRRRREAT ASS!!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14286739
> *Saturday bussy day we got Bens car wash everyone is welcome to wash cars I be there helping and nite time help out raise feria to help anoither lowrider brother pelon may he ride in peace I be there 2 showin support to my second family the lowrider AZ family
> *



ORALE HOMIE!! :thumbsup: I WILL BE AT THE CAR WASH FO' SHO' AND I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE SPIRIT SHINDIG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDERS I LEAVE YOU WITH THIS PIC..........













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT AND HAPPY HUMP SUM LADY LUMPS DAY!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

chee chees!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 24 2009, 11:01 PM~14290985
> *chee chees!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning AZ


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 25 2009, 06:58 AM~14292682
> *Morning AZ
> *



X2!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 24 2009, 11:01 PM~14290985
> *chee chees!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



WUZZZUP ART? DID YOU SAY YOU WANTED TO SEE MORE CHI-CHIS??!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2009, 12:38 AM~14291719
> *:biggrin:
> *



WUZZUP BIG BEN? HERE IS ONE FOR YOU HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 25 2009, 10:48 AM~14294734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE..............
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin: THE AZ FAMILY IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US THIS SATURDAY,21 & OVER ONLY!!! TO RESERVE A TABLE CALL ANTHONY 623-221-4376 OR CHAZ 602-577-4786 HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 23 2009, 12:39 AM~14269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 25 2009, 10:48 AM~14294734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up loco! I like that avatar!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 25 2009, 07:54 PM~14300323
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

this is how you gas hop!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14300803
> *this is how you gas hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUNNY ,I USE TO DO THAT SHIT TOO WHEN I WORKED IN PHOENIX FOR A COMPANY CALLED COMPLETE FOODS, THEY WHERE ON 37 AVE. AND WHITTON BY THE WASH. WE WOULD HAVE A HOP OFF IN THE YARD JUST FOR FUN.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14300803
> *this is how you gas hop!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDERS!!!! I ALMOST FORGOT.......I HOPE YOU AZ SIDERS LIKE THIS PIC!!!  :biggrin: 














:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, Lowrider Style CC, jsobera


Click to expand...

*
I see why you like this topic fool.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 25 2009, 09:18 PM~14301426
> *
> I see why you like this topic fool..  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Of course foo!!!!! Who wouldn't like chee chee's lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jun 25 2009, 10:27 PM~14301559
> *Of course foo!!!!! Who wouldn't like chee chee's lol
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14278424
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: gzking, jsobera, #1stunna
> Get to work !!!
> *


I am workin.. Lol!!! Get paid to be on layitlow


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE NEEDING...
FOR MORE INFO:
DAVID HOLGUIN 520-406-1300
ALFRED MONTANO 520-405-9713


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 25 2009, 02:22 PM~14296615
> *whats up loco! I like that avatar!
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks! my homie bigmando hooked it up :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 26 2009, 02:21 PM~14308337
> *:biggrin:    thanks! my homie bigmando hooked it up :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait for blvd cruisers to come out. they gonna put the fort mcdowell show pics i took in there!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, tyrone_rolls_a_85, jsobera

What up nukkas?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up gzking u down for tonight


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 26 2009, 05:42 PM~14310113
> *wat up gzking u down for tonight
> *


Hell yeah , my arm is killing me but i will still be out there :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 26 2009, 08:50 PM~14311431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn mike looking good bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT AZ SIDE.....SEE YOU AT THE CAR WASH BIG BEN IS HAVING!!!!! :thumbsup: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 26 2009, 10:05 PM~14312115
> *Damn mike looking good bro
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 26 2009, 08:50 PM~14311431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE.......I LIKE IT!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 23 2009, 12:39 AM~14269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 26 2009, 08:50 PM~14311431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see beer holders???? looks crazy homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT IS HAPPNIN' AZ SIDERS!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *<span style='color:red'>R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA
> *




YOU ARE DEFINITELY WELCOME BIG HOMIE!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *<span style='color:red'>R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA
> *


Wish I could have made it ! Had to work sorry


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jun 27 2009, 10:48 AM~14314582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* 4Sale or Trade*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1243056228.html


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *<span style='color:red'>R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA
> *


NO PROBLEM BIG DOG ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP OUT A GOOD FRIEND AND HIS FAMILY IN TIME OF NEED


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jun 23 2009, 01:14 AM~14270044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *You got it homie! CLUB UNITY!!!!!  *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *<span style='color:red'>R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA
> *


You are welcome bro


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

WAS UP AZ SIDE ???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jun 28 2009, 03:53 PM~14322021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jackson 5 music sound great wit a reverb blasting an colorbar going :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Lowrider Supreme Clothing Line now available here in AZ. *





Tees in all sizes and also come in white! 
















































[/quote]

Ladies dont worry we got something for you too! 









For info & pricing pm Al Luna "Lunas64" or me "Big Mando 88"


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Come join UCE Car Club Sunday July 19th @ Encanto Park for a BBQ !!
Bring your own food & have the UCE guys grill it for you :biggrin: 
Time will be from noon till whenever . 
We would like to welcome all Clubs and Solo riders to come out and have a good time . 

Big Mando 88 is working on a flyer for us , once his Majic is complete we will post that up 

Any questions or additional information text or call Justin 602-481-1631


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 28 2009, 07:36 PM~14323543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


, 
Excited about this show if all goes well my El camino will be there :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, az720, tyrone_rolls_a_85, Big Mando 88
What Up FELLAS ???


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

chillin did you get some work done


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14323776
> *chillin did you get some work done
> *


Yeah el camino is all primered one color now , James said one more good blocking and time for paint :biggrin: . I am going to try and start on the hydraulic install real soon


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wats up for next fri u goin to L Trains.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah WE will probably be out there , Depends on waht happens at the lake on friday


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

u guys still goin we might hit u up for that


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah let me know We will probably hit up Lake Pleasant usually have a real good time out there


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

bajito 93 thats a nice caddy. u live on the east side


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 28 2009, 08:07 PM~14323832
> *wats up for next fri u goin to L Trains.
> *


Ill be there! I hope they have a best project class! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 28 2009, 06:39 PM~14323035
> *Come join UCE Car Club Sunday July 19th @ Encanto Park for a BBQ !!
> Bring your own food & have the UCE guys grill it for you  :biggrin:
> Time will be from noon till whenever .
> ...


all done just waitn for you to post! :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:angry: dam give me a second trying to figure out how to post it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14324704
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iauefUpnSwI[IMG]
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iauefUpnSwI


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14324711
> *i got you!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14321075
> * WAS UP AZ SIDE ???
> *




:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT'S GOIN' ON AZ SIDERS!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 












:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2009, 09:48 AM~14328203
> *
> *


WUZZZUP TERMITE?


uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 29 2009, 06:37 AM~14326904
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 27 2009, 03:50 PM~14316016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias again homie!!!!


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *<span style='color:red'>R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA
> *


Ben,

I know this is a little late but I'm very sorry to hear about your families loss.. From my family to yours would like to offer our deepest condolences bro.. Sorry we were not at the wash. If u need anything or If we can help in any way let me know

Jose 602-316-3743


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jun 29 2009, 03:58 PM~14331793
> *Ben,
> 
> I know this is a little late but I'm very sorry to hear about your families loss.. From my family to yours would like to offer our deepest condolences bro.. Sorry we were not at the wash. If u need anything or If we can help in any way let me know
> ...


thats alot homie i'll keep you in mind!!!


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14324735
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iauefUpnSwI
> *


What's up everyone, would just like to invite everyone to our picnic. Its gonna be a goood time!!!!


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14324677
> *all done just waitn for you to post!  :thumbsup:
> *



What's up BIGMANDO..

Thanks for makin that video flyer


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 29 2009, 11:58 AM~14329400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sells dope, do hair and baby-sit out ofthe same house.
The police don't know when to go in.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2009, 11:38 AM~14329271
> *WUZZZUP TERMITE?
> uffin:
> *


just making "dough" :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 28 2009, 09:18 PM~14324505
> *Ill be there! I hope they have a best project class! lol
> *


so that means we can all be winners yaaaay


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jun 29 2009, 04:41 PM~14332240
> *so that means we can all be winners yaaaay
> *


hell yeah!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2009, 11:29 AM~14329178
> *WHAT'S GOIN' ON AZ SIDERS!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 29 2009, 06:43 PM~14333496
> *:cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 29 2009, 04:23 PM~14332082
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: sells dope, do hair and baby-sit out ofthe same house.
> The police don't know when to go in.
> *


lol daaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06 in the house!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2009, 10:28 PM~14336278
> *azmobn06 in the house!!!!
> *


What up homie!

Hope everything is better on your end.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2009, 10:28 PM~14336278
> *azmobn06 in the house!!!!
> *



WHAT UP BIG BEN IN THE AZ SIDE FORUM? LOLzzz

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2009, 10:28 PM~14336279
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2009, 10:35 PM~14336355
> *:wave:
> *


'sup Mando


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2009, 10:36 PM~14336375
> *'sup Mando
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2009, 10:36 PM~14336375
> *'sup Mando
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...BOUT TO GO TO SLEEP!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 29 2009, 10:40 PM~14336431
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA COMPITA? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDERS!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Jun 29 2009, 10:40 PM~14336431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


later homies.......work to get done here.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

WUT UP


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 29 2009, 10:30 PM~14336298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just letting everyone know we got Mad Lowrider Luv & support for everyone!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 29 2009, 10:28 PM~14336271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 30 2009, 04:34 AM~14338179
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


X2 X3 X4 X5 X6!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 30 2009, 04:56 AM~14338235
> *Just letting everyone know we got Mad Lowrider Luv & support  for everyone!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X1,000,000,000!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

holy fn hot out today !! welcome to hell


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 30 2009, 12:34 PM~14341426
> *holy fn hot out today !! welcome to hell
> *



What's up bro... No wonder the a/c guys charge sooooo much.. Its soo hott


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: jsobera, 64sub, azmobn06  Fast Reply 

What's up uce!! Workin hard


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

internet on my phone is the SHIT should have put it on here long ago 
:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 30 2009, 01:37 PM~14341985
> *internet on my phone is the SHIT should have put it on here long ago
> :biggrin:
> *



Told u lol..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when did clear heels become the new whore uniform.... was there a big old hoe convention and all the hoes got together and said we need somthing new somthing that just says nasty then one girl said 'i got it, Clear Heels' ooo girl you disgusting


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2009, 04:07 PM~14343349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UCE will be out there !!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Intruders CC will be representing!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> UCE will be out there !!!!





> > Intruders CC will be representing!!!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2009, 08:37 AM~14339789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"juicy" :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 30 2009, 04:13 PM~14343404
> *UCE  will be out there !!!!
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Dont forget this event.....








Flyer & Video by BigMandoaz.com


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 05:16 PM~14344098
> *Dont forget this event.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 05:11 PM~14344049
> *me too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 05:16 PM~14344098
> *Dont forget this event.....
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE MANDO AWESOME WORK !!!!


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 30 2009, 07:34 PM~14345639
> *VERY NICE MANDO AWESOME WORK !!!!
> *



Dayyyyyummmmm!!!! Looking good!!! Very nice flyer mando! Thanks UCE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jun 30 2009, 07:34 PM~14345639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies! Just doin what I do! I'll send you the bill later! :cheesy: :biggrin: 




just kidding! Its all good!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 08:35 PM~14346369
> *Thanks homies! Just doin what I do! I'll send you the bill later!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> just kidding! Its all good!
> *


MAke sure you and the family shows up to the park we will take care of you guys


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14346418
> *MAke sure you and the family shows up to the park we will take care of you guys
> *


Sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 30 2009, 07:34 PM~14345639
> *VERY NICE MANDO AWESOME WORK !!!!
> *



Dayyyyyummmmm!!!! Looking good!!! Very nice flyer mando! Thanks UCE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 08:40 PM~14346442
> *Sounds good!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2009, 06:17 PM~14344708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WILL BE THERE FO' SHO'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 05:16 PM~14344098
> *Dont forget this event.....
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE AT THIS ONE ALSO FO' SHO'!! :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 30 2009, 08:35 PM~14346369
> *Thanks homies! Just doin what I do! I'll send you the bill later!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> just kidding! Its all good!
> *


 That's cool bro.. Just send us the bill.. Justin will care of u! Lol jk

Come down to the picnic.. Well take care of u there brotha!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HASTA MANANA AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jun 30 2009, 02:18 PM~14342348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes she is!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jun 30 2009, 09:15 PM~14346853
> *That's cool bro.. Just send us the bill.. Justin will care of u! Lol jk
> 
> Come down to the picnic.. Well take care of u there brotha!
> *


Thanks brother I be there


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2009, 01:12 AM~14348792
> *
> 
> 
> ...













:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2009, 06:20 AM~14349405
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2009, 07:49 AM~14349895
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


'sup homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2009, 09:52 AM~14350881
> *'sup homie
> *



JUS' HERE AT WORK TRYIN' TO MAKE A DOLLA!!! :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2009, 01:20 PM~14353189
> *JUS' HERE AT WORK TRYIN' TO MAKE A DOLLA!!!  :biggrin:  :banghead:
> *


I hear ya! I work in a bakery so I make lots of DOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2009, 04:30 PM~14355038
> *I hear ya! I work in a bakery so I make lots of DOUGH :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

hey phx much love xoxo


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14357919
> *hey phx much love xoxo
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14357925
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 1 2009, 09:10 PM~14357960
> *:biggrin:
> *


'SUP HOMIE?
:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

IT IS TIME FOR THIS AZ SIDER TO HIT THE SACK!! :420: HASTA MANANA!!!!











:yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :werd:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2009, 09:58 PM~14358464
> *IT IS TIME FOR THIS AZ SIDER TO HIT THE SACK!! :420: HASTA MANANA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 1 2009, 01:20 PM~14353189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every other city we go, every other video..... no matter where i go, i see the same hoooooooo!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JUST/ KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

late pics from tulsa ok az puttin it down


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2009, 09:58 PM~14358464
> *IT IS TIME FOR THIS AZ SIDER TO HIT THE SACK!! :420: HASTA MANANA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 JUST WHEN IT'S GETTING GOOD IT STARTS ALL OVER, JAJAJAJAJAJA

AND MY DUMB ASS IS WAITING AND WAITING AND HOPING THAT MAYBE, JUST MAYBE, THEY WILL FALL ALL THE WAY OUT!!!! :angry: :angry: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY+Jul 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14357919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2009, 10:18 PM~14358623
> *JUST WHEN IT'S GETTING GOOD IT STARTS ALL OVER, JAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> AND MY DUMB ASS IS WAITING  AND WAITING AND HOPING THAT MAYBE, JUST MAYBE, THEY WILL FALL ALL THE WAY OUT!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> ...


no shit...I'm like "ok, any second they will pop out all the way"!!! :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ !!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 2 2009, 09:17 AM~14361579
> *GOOD MORNING AZ !!!!
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2009, 10:33 PM~14358750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OK GUY...ARE YOU IN LOVE WIT THIS CHIC OR WHAT??? :scrutinize: LOLzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> what???? your a stripper?????
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........NOT!!!!!
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: J/K BIG HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2009, 04:01 AM~14360091
> *Buenos diAZ
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14361735
> *
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 09:28 AM~14361703
> *OK GUY...ARE YOU IN LOVE WIT THIS CHIC OR WHAT??? :scrutinize: LOLzzzz :biggrin:
> *


YESSSSSSS, I AM........ :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 12:19 PM~14363254
> *YESSSSSSS, I AM........ :biggrin:
> *


WUSSSUP BIG RICH? :wave: YEAH THAT HINA IS FINE!!!! :biggrin: FROM THE TOP OF HER HEAD TO HER PRETTY TOES!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Jul 2 2009, 02:57 PM~14364948
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2009, 11:36 PM~14359374
> *no shit...I'm like "ok, any second they will pop out all the way"!!! :roflmao:
> *


jajaja so its not just me!!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 2 2009, 09:28 AM~14361703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey please dont go there homie, find your own!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:25 PM~14365258
> *jajaja so its not just me!!!! :biggrin:
> yes i am!!!! :biggrin:
> hey please dont go there homie, find your own!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HA HA HA HA!!! :biggrin: IT AIN'T NO FUN UNLESS THE HOMIES CAN HAVE SOME TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14365266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OTRA VEZ HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 03:31 PM~14365308
> *HA HA HA HA!!! :biggrin: IT AIN'T NO FUN UNLESS THE HOMIES CAN HAVE SOME TOO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT AINT NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CANT HAVE NONE *UNTIL* I'M DONE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14365333
> *OTRA VEZ HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL CANT HELP IT DOG :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14365337
> *IT AINT NO FUN IF THE HOMIES CANT HAVE NONE UNTIL I'M DONE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


from one big ben to another big ben do you know her or is that just a pic off the enet!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 2 2009, 03:35 PM~14365363
> *from one big ben to another big ben do you know her or is that just a pic off the enet!!!
> *


WELL, I SEE HER IN MY DREAMS EVERYNIGHT AND I DO THINGS TO HER THAT YOU CANT IMAGINE.... SO YES I KNOW HER!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14365266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA ESTA PARA COMER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 2 2009, 03:39 PM~14365408
> *ESTA ESTA PARA COMER! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Y UNO CON AMBRE!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:37 PM~14365384
> *WELL, I SEE HER IN MY DREAMS EVERYNIGHT AND I DO THINGS TO HER THAT YOU CANT IMAGINE.... SO YES I KNOW HER!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:40 PM~14365412
> *Y UNO CON AMBRE!!!!!!
> *



YO LE COMO LA PANOCHITA POR UNOS 30 O 45 MINUTOS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 03:43 PM~14365441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14365464
> *YO LE COMO LA PANOCHITA POR UNOS 30 O 45 MINUTOS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AMRIENTO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M WARNING YOU, YOUR GONNA GET ME SLOPPY SECONDS!!!!

:rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS IS FOR THE HOMIE BIG BEN!!!! :wave: :wave: 











  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:47 PM~14365488
> *AMRIENTO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'M WARNING YOU, YOUR GONNA GET ME SLOPPY SECONDS!!!!
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl::rofl:  :rofl::rofl:  :rofl::rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:angry:  :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:47 PM~14365488
> *AMRIENTO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'M WARNING YOU, YOUR GONNA GET ME SLOPPY SECONDS!!!!
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl::rofl:  :rofl::rofl:  :rofl::rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14365266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BEN QUIT POSTING PICTURES OF MY GIRL!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 2 2009, 03:49 PM~14365498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BABOSO :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 03:54 PM~14365535
> *HEY BEN QUIT POSTING PICTURES OF MY GIRL!LOL :biggrin:
> *


OH HELLS NAW!!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 03:57 PM~14365565
> *OH HELLS NAW!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MANDO, TAKE CARE OF MY LITE WORK!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BY SPECIAL REQUEST FROM THE HOMIE BIG BEN.........










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 2 2009, 03:56 PM~14365559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELLS YEAH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:58 PM~14365573
> *MANDO, TAKE CARE OF MY LITE WORK!!!
> *



 :thumbsup: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :rant: :rant:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 03:58 PM~14365573
> *MANDO, TAKE CARE OF MY LITE WORK!!!
> *


I WILL KICK YOUR LITTLE ASS BEN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 2 2009, 04:02 PM~14365612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAJAJAJAJA THATS FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 04:04 PM~14365631
> *  :thumbsup:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :angel: IM A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 04:04 PM~14365632
> *I WILL KICK YOUR LITTLE ASS BEN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 04:05 PM~14365641
> *:angel: IM A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER.
> *


WELL I LOVE TO FIGHT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlqdxZcgnZg
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WELL FELLAS I GOT SOME SHIT TO DO SO I'LL TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 2 2009, 04:06 PM~14365647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I FIGHT WITH LOVE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlqdxZcgnZg
> >
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 04:05 PM~14365641
> *:angel: IM A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER.
> *



REMEMBER....BROS BEFORE HOES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2009, 04:06 PM~14365647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



REMEMBER....BROS BEFORE HOES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 04:19 PM~14365742
> *REMEMBER....BROS BEFORE HOES!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T CALL HER A HOE!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: JK


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 04:22 PM~14365764
> *DON'T CALL HER A HOE!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: JK
> *



OH I AM SO SORRY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: HOW BOUT HOOD RAT? :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NO. SHE LIKES TO BE CALLED A BREEZE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BY THE WAY DO YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT THIS? :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14364191
> *WUSSSUP BIG RICH? :wave: YEAH THAT HINA IS FINE!!!! :biggrin: FROM THE TOP OF HER HEAD TO HER PRETTY TOES!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR. WHATS UP BUDDY..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14365464
> *YO LE COMO LA PANOCHITA POR UNOS 30 O 45 MINUTOS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :roflmao: B4 BEN GETS 2 IT....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'>  " GOODTIMES " TTT  </span>


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 04:04 PM~14365632
> *I WILL KICK YOUR LITTLE ASS BEN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you talking about the same Ben. You say little ass :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Dont forget friday night at L'Trains in Mesa! From what I hear Groupe C.C. will be attending! I will be out there shooting pics of the event for BigMandoaz.com! Who else is rolling out there?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Part 2! Coming very soon!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2009, 04:29 PM~14365830
> *BY THE WAY DO YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT THIS? :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 05:53 PM~14366390
> *YES SIR. WHATS UP BUDDY..... :biggrin:
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH...JUS' CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14367492
> *Are you talking about the same Ben. You say little ass :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

One from way back when


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

San Diego 07


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like its back once again....but at the Phx Art Museum this year.


Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, Noon to Midnight
Throughout Museum Grounds

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique special event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest
Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from local Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing and other live performance, access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, workshops, sumptuous food, drinks and more.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14368975
> *San Diego 07
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE PICS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2009, 05:19 AM~14370669
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14367492
> *Are you talking about the same Ben. You say little ass :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2009, 08:53 AM~14371590
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2009, 04:02 PM~14374020
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2009, 02:41 PM~14373857
> *:biggrin:
> *


You always so happy :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Just got back from the paint shop! where Rick from Spirit Car Club painted the Roll'n Logo onto his car! Thank You For the support! here are a few sneak peak pics before the car hits the streets! *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jul 2 2009, 05:55 PM~14366403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!! real nice!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

but she aint got shit on this right here!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2009, 03:17 PM~14374125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah!!!!1 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

To all my AZSIDE HOMIES!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Took this earlier at the l'trains show


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

coming soon for that yellow regal be ready RICK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:20 AM~14378044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 3 2009, 11:24 PM~14378054
> *NICE!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14378070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 3 2009, 07:04 PM~14375701
> *Man! Just got back from the paint shop! where Rick from Spirit Car Club painted the Roll'n Logo onto his car! Thank You For the support! here are a few sneak peak pics before the car hits the streets!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RICK!......


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 11:31 PM~14378081
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE!
> *


THANKS good looking out on that sticker homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:34 AM~14378092
> *THANKS good looking out on that sticker homie
> *


ANY TIME BRO...HOLLA AT ME IF U NEED ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14315934
> *<span style='color:red'>R.I.P. MARISSA LIZARRAGA
> *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:20 AM~14378044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro  i seen this on a trailer the other day guess it was on its way to get painted thats clean bro


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:20 AM~14378044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Bro!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jun 1 2009, 09:38 AM~14060539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this event still happening every Sat???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 30 2009, 04:34 AM~14338179
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy 4th Of July Az Siders!! 
:biggrin: 
See you all tomorrow at the Unity Picnic!  
Gonna be a Hot one tho!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

A few pics from the L'Trains show&shine are up on the website! BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Jul 4 2009, 12:24 AM~14378206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS homies soon be hitting the streets of AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:20 AM~14378044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 4 2009, 09:26 AM~14379229
> *Happy 4th Of July Az Siders!!
> :biggrin:
> See you all tomorrow at the Unity Picnic!
> ...



X2!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 3 2009, 11:26 PM~14377604
> *To all my AZSIDE HOMIES!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 12:20 AM~14378044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looks real good homie!!!!!

watch out rick!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2009, 06:27 AM~14378709
> *Is this event still happening every Sat???
> *




YUP! its going on every saturday :biggrin: :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE EVERY SATURDAY!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY CAN MAKE THIS EVENT TONIGHT.......


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 4 2009, 10:06 AM~14379803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14381029
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE RAEDY


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 4 2009, 02:11 PM~14381053
> *WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE RAEDY
> *


 :angry: money tight wright now but may be in three months :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 4 2009, 08:00 PM~14382157
> *:angry: money tight wright now but may be in three months :biggrin:
> *


bet its going to be bad ass too!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Its time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2009, 05:23 AM~14349190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14376859
> *but she aint got shit on this right here!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Godbless the children"
I would like to show off my new born grandbaby to
all my 602-people,
Her name is adriana, and I am vary proud to welcome
my grandbaby into the world, and as my newest member
of the knights image car club....

There is vary few things that god gives a man , but the BEST,
thing is our god can give a man, is the life of a baby.
I'll tell ya-what, even the toughest man in the world can 
become soft when he holds his grandbaby.

I want to give a BIG THANKS & PROMISE to the main man
our lord god, she will be loved and spoiled....

Freddie.G. Knights Image Car Club.


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hotter then fish grease out there but had a good time at the Unity picnic thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Hotter then fish grease out there but had a good time at the Unity picnic thanks guys :thumbsup:
> Hotter then a Witches Tittie on the end of a Broomstick out there Bro!!!! But we Adapted, Overcame, drank alot of water and beers!! Good times as always hangin with Spirit, even tho they rolled in an took over the chairs and gazebo!!! (prepare AJ come on Bro)!! LOL!!! But who gonna tell BigRich anything!! LOL :biggrin:
> UNITY CC!! Great Job with the Picnic Fellas!! Had a good time!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 5 2009, 04:10 PM~14386294
> *" Godbless the children"
> I would like to show off my new born grandbaby to
> all my 602-people,
> ...


And great picnic Unity!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the BBQ, UNITY !! It was a good time cant wait for ours


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

DAMMIT AZ SIDERS IT WAS HOT AS FUCK OUT THERE TODAY BUT WE ALL STUCK THRU IT AND IT WAS TIGHT!!!!! THANKS UNITY C.C. FOR A VERY GOOD PICNIC!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 5 2009, 07:32 PM~14387818
> *And great picnic Unity!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I know you took more pics of this hyna! Post em loco! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2009, 09:12 PM~14388758
> *DAMMIT AZ SIDERS IT WAS HOT AS FUCK OUT THERE TODAY BUT WE ALL STUCK THRU IT AND IT WAS TIGHT!!!!! THANKS UNITY C.C. FOR A VERY GOOD PICNIC!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Where were you at homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 5 2009, 09:51 PM~14389196
> *Where were you at homie?
> *



WUZZUP BIG MANDO? :wave: I WAS CHILLIN' WIT DA HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS A LIL SUMTIN' SUMTIN' BEFORE I LOG OUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 










GOTTA GO TO WORK IN DA MORNING!!!  :rant: :banghead:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

time to go dream!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats and a Big Thank you to Unity CC on their picnic. I questioned myself as to what the hell we were all doing there sweating our asses off but then I realized they we cooking all damn day!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is impressive that Unity not only fed everyone and gave everyone a cold drink but more impressive is that they made everyone feel at home and welcomed!

Much respect,

Art

Phoenix Riderz  :worship:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 6 2009, 07:52 AM~14391316
> *Congrats and a Big Thank you to Unity CC on their picnic.  I questioned myself as to what the hell we were all doing there sweating our asses off but then I realized they we cooking all damn day!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is impressive that Unity not only fed everyone and gave everyone a cold drink but more impressive is that they made everyone feel at home and welcomed!
> ...


X2 
Thanks for the soda art


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2009, 09:19 AM~14392287
> *X2
> Thanks for the soda art
> *



You're welcome Homie.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2009, 10:19 AM~14392287
> *X2
> Thanks for the soda art
> *


sorry gato that we had no sodas left for you but you got there late :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM UNITY FOR A BADASS PICNIC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE..............GOOD MUSIC,SHITLOAD OF FOOD,BEER AND LOWRIDERS CANT GET BETTER THAN THAT..........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 6 2009, 12:14 PM~14393306
> *sorry gato that we had no sodas left for you but you got there late :biggrin:
> *


I know I still got 2 big pieces of chiken some meat rice and a corona hahahah lmao had a real good time thank you UNITY C.C.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jul 6 2009, 01:34 PM~14393908
> *PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM UNITY FOR A BADASS PICNIC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE..............GOOD MUSIC,SHITLOAD OF FOOD,BEER AND LOWRIDERS CANT GET BETTER THAN THAT..........
> *


AMEN TO THAT :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 6 2009, 07:52 AM~14391316
> *Congrats and a Big Thank you to Unity CC on their picnic.  I questioned myself as to what the hell we were all doing there sweating our asses off but then I realized they we cooking all damn day!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is impressive that Unity not only fed everyone and gave everyone a cold drink but more impressive is that they made everyone feel at home and welcomed!
> ...



x30 but I didnt get a plate!! I drank alot of beer !


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> " Godbless the children"
> I would like to show off my new born grandbaby to
> all my 602-people,
> Her name is adriana, and I am vary proud to welcome
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 6 2009, 07:05 PM~14396770
> *x30 but I didnt get a plate!! I drank alot of beer !
> *


MAN I WOKE UP ON MY HOMMIES FLOOR! :biggrin: GOOD TIMES! THANK YOU FOR COMING!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

BIG THANKS!!! TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY, APPRECIATED THE SUPPORT. AND WERE GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF UNITY C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14397647
> *BIG THANKS!!! TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY, APPRECIATED THE SUPPORT. AND WERE GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.  GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF UNITY C.C.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S TO YOU HOMIE AND YOUR MEMBER'S,HAVE A GOOD TIME THERE,FOOD AND DRINK'S WERE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANKS ''UNITY C.C. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## troy1979 (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## troy1979 (Jul 6, 2009)

TATTOO BLVD AND NIFTY FIFTIES NIGHT CLUB BRINGS TO YOU THE 1ST ANNUAL HOT SUMMER NIGHTS CAR SHOW AND HOP FROM 4-10P PLEASE GIVE 1 1/2 HOUR FOR SET UP


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by troy1979_@Jul 6 2009, 09:01 PM~14398013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kool I be there


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14397647
> *BIG THANKS!!! TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY, APPRECIATED THE SUPPORT. AND WERE GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.  GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF UNITY C.C.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Ernesto was a good day


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2009, 08:30 PM~14398378
> *Thanks Ernesto was a good day
> *


DE NADA GATO. GLAD YOU WERE THERE PERRO


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 6 2009, 07:48 PM~14397862
> *THANK'S TO YOU HOMIE AND YOUR MEMBER'S,HAVE A GOOD TIME THERE,FOOD AND DRINK'S WERE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANKS ''UNITY C.C.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14397647
> *BIG THANKS!!! TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY, APPRECIATED THE SUPPORT. AND WERE GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.  GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF UNITY C.C.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 6 2009, 07:52 AM~14391316
> *Congrats and a Big Thank you to Unity CC on their picnic.  I questioned myself as to what the hell we were all doing there sweating our asses off but then I realized they we cooking all damn day!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is impressive that Unity not only fed everyone and gave everyone a cold drink but more impressive is that they made everyone feel at home and welcomed!
> ...



X3!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 6 2009, 08:48 PM~14397862
> *THANK'S TO YOU HOMIE AND YOUR MEMBER'S,HAVE A GOOD TIME THERE,FOOD AND DRINK'S WERE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANKS ''UNITY C.C.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



 X2!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jul 6 2009, 09:53 PM~14398636
> *DE NADA GATO. GLAD YOU WERE THERE PERRO
> *


PERRO!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 6 2009, 11:40 PM~14399721
> *PERRO!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was up compita


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14397647
> *BIG THANKS!!! TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP YESTERDAY, APPRECIATED THE SUPPORT. AND WERE GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.  GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF UNITY C.C.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the invite homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2009, 09:25 AM~14401836
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 7 2009, 09:52 AM~14402038
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie! So i missed a good picnic huh?! It was my daughters B-Day on Sunday so I couldn't miss that.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2009, 11:01 AM~14402563
> *sup homie! So i missed a good picnic huh?! It was my daughters B-Day on Sunday so I couldn't miss that.
> *



WHAT'S CRACKIN' TERMITE?! :biggrin: IT WAS HOT AS A MO'FO' OUT THERE SUNDAY AT THAT PICNIC!!! :burn: IT WAS KOO THOUGH...LOTS OF FOOD AND ICE COLD CORONAS!!! :biggrin: YEAH I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE...I WOULDN'T MISS IT EITHER BRUH!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 6 2009, 11:40 PM~14399721
> *PERRO!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :twak: callate wey and go get your shirt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2009, 02:00 AM~14390543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP BIG BEN? YOU GOT YOUR DREAM GIRL......I JUS FOUND MINE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOLzzzzz










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE BIG BODY PARTS 93-96 NEED SOME CHROME MOLDINGS (BOTTOM) ALSO NEED A GRILL STOCK OR THE AFTERMARKET ANY HELP APPRECIATED


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by troy1979_@Jul 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14398013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: will be there MAJESTICS phx.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

[/quote] :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 7 2009, 01:25 PM~14403269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM THICK!
:yes: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jul 7 2009, 08:16 PM~14406865
> *
> *


WHAT UP LOC....


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

check this out, lots of money to be made



http://www.mygvbiz.com/buzzirkphx 





check it out and let me know what u think


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2009, 06:15 PM~14406851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2009, 06:15 PM~14406851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA+Jul 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14404549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mikey!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2009, 07:15 PM~14406851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

>


 :wave: :wave:
[/quote]


" YO BRO "
I DON'T KNOW WHAT MEAN BY, YOU SEEN PIC'S OF THE CUTTY.
THEN YOU SAID ( NOT GOOD ).
I AND MY KNIGHTS , REALLY DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE OR HATERS
THINK ABOUT HOW OUR CARS LOOK LIKE... WE HAVE NICE CARS
AND ALL WE DO HANG OUT & HAVE FUN.

AS FOR MY CUTTY, I DON'T LIKE IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY " NOT GOOD "
WE ARE NOT ! OUT TO IMPRESS ANYBODY..
ANYWAY, IF I WANTED TO , I HAVE THE MONEY TO FIX-UP MY CAR
REAL FAST.... AND NOT TAKE 10 + YEARS TO DO IT.. THE THING
NO ONE UNDERSTANDS BRO, IS I HAVE MORE THEN JUST ONE CAR.

THIS IS WHY , KNIGHTS IMAGE KEEP TO OURSELFS...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 7 2009, 12:34 PM~14403378
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN? YOU GOT YOUR DREAM GIRL......I JUS FOUND MINE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOLzzzzz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donkeydotcom (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2009, 07:15 PM~14406851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD! NICE WORK


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper+Jul 7 2009, 08:46 PM~14407753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 05:13 AM~14410016
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 05:13 AM~14410016
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



X3!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 05:13 AM~14410016
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



WHAT UP BRUH? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2009, 07:15 PM~14406851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE BRO!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 AM~14409594
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 8 2009, 05:13 AM~14410016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

x5


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14410910
> *
> 
> 
> ...












   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 07:56 AM~14410684
> *WHAT UP BRUH? :wave:
> *


Aqui nomas driving home and start working on my ride try to get it ready for the show saturday. Are you going to the show


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2009, 11:05 AM~14412299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ke rollo ben ke haces


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up locdownmexikan


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:03 AM~14412287
> *X4 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up roger :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 11:12 AM~14412378
> *Ke rollo ben ke haces
> *


GOING TO YOUR HOUSE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2009, 11:13 AM~14412391
> *what up  locdownmexikan
> *


Damn. Mike your ride is looking sick bro I can't wait to see it when is going to be done


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2009, 11:19 AM~14412444
> *GOING TO YOUR HOUSE
> *


Kool I need help with my car


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 11:25 AM~14412494
> *Kool I need help with my car
> *


CALL ME WHEN YOU GET THERE!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 8 2009, 11:28 AM~14412527
> *CALL ME WHEN YOU GET THERE!!!
> *


Okkk I'm on the 60 and rural


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14412472
> *Damn. Mike your ride is looking sick bro I can't wait to see it when is going to be done
> *


HOPEFULLY IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2009, 11:35 AM~14412575
> *HOPEFULLY IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to see it


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 11:33 AM~14412558
> *Okkk I'm on the 60 and rural
> *


CAN I GO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:41 AM~14412635
> *CAN I GO
> *


Simon wey caile con el Ben


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

SOME BODY PISS OFF DA DUDE FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE, WHAT IS THAT ALL BOUT...... :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 8 2009, 12:16 PM~14412909
> *SOME BODY PISS OFF DA DUDE FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE, WHAT IS THAT ALL BOUT...... :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 8 2009, 12:16 PM~14412909
> *SOME BODY PISS OFF DA DUDE FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE, WHAT IS THAT ALL BOUT...... :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2009, 07:15 PM~14406851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MIKE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 8 2009, 12:16 PM~14412909
> *SOME BODY PISS OFF DA DUDE FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE, WHAT IS THAT ALL BOUT...... :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 8 2009, 03:29 PM~14414883
> *LOOKS GOOD MIKE!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Az check it out I have some brown anodized 13x7 off my monte in super clean condition. These are not painted, they are done right. I need to sell or trade cause Im changing everything in the monte. I dont have any close up shots yet cause the ride is in the shop


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 8 2009, 08:11 PM~14417488
> *Hey Az check it out I have some brown anodized 13x7 off my monte in super clean condition. These are not painted, they are done right. I need to sell or trade cause Im changing everything in the monte. I dont have any close up shots yet cause the ride is in the shop
> 
> 
> ...


what brand are they ?? how much you lookin to get ?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 11:11 AM~14412367
> *Aqui nomas driving home and start working on my ride try to get it ready for the show saturday.  Are you going to the show
> *


YESSSIR!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 5 2009, 09:50 PM~14389182
> *I know you took more pics of this hyna! Post em loco! :biggrin:
> *


Here you go homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2009, 11:13 AM~14412382
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 8 2009, 12:16 PM~14412909
> *SOME BODY PISS OFF DA DUDE FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE, WHAT IS THAT ALL BOUT...... :dunno:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

sup azzilla


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2009, 08:12 PM~14417496
> *what brand are they ?? how much you lookin to get ?
> *


not sure of the brand, probably chinas they were on the ride when Flexdogg had it. Want some center golds or chrome and some cash


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2009, 11:32 AM~14402802
> *:nono: :twak: callate wey and go get your shirt
> *


te van a pegar guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

si vas por la tuya te van a reganar!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

que paso gato?que haces homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

sup az riders stay up AZ 4 LIFE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Photos from the Unity Picnic now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM







BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14419169
> *Photos from the Unity Picnic now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 10:17 PM~14419209
> *WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave:
> *


Working on them pics homie! whats new with you?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14418915
> *sup az riders stay up AZ 4 LIFE
> *



 :wave: :h5:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14419169
> *Photos from the Unity Picnic now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...


Good LOOKin pics !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 8 2009, 10:18 PM~14419223
> *Working on them pics homie! whats new with you?
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH...JUS CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14419258
> *Good LOOKin pics !!!
> *


Thanks bro! Cant wait til your BBQ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 10:22 PM~14419271
> *NUTHIN' MUCH...JUS CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


ANYTHING GOOD IN OFF TOPIC??? :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14418645
> *te van a pegar guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> si vas por la tuya te van a reganar!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



QUE ONDA COMPITA?  VAS A SACAR EL MAZDA TROKITA SATURDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 8 2009, 10:24 PM~14419304
> *ANYTHING GOOD IN OFF TOPIC??? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

PEACE OUT AZ SIDERS!!! GOTTA HIT THE SACK....I LEAVE YOU WIT THIS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14419372
> *PEACE OUT AZ SIDERS!!! GOTTA HIT THE SACK....I LEAVE YOU WIT THIS!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14419169
> *Photos from the Unity Picnic now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 10:32 PM~14419410
> *bad ass pics :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie & Thank You for the invite! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14418645
> *te van a pegar guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> si vas por la tuya te van a reganar!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Hahahaha. Nada bro aqui nomas just got done working on my ride :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2009, 10:48 PM~14419612
> *Hahahaha. Nada bro aqui nomas just got done working on my ride  :wave:  :wave:
> *


orale, va estar listo para el sabado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 10:58 PM~14419723
> *orale, va estar listo para el sabado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


K PASA EL SABADO


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 10:25 PM~14419317
> *QUE ONDA COMPITA?  VAS A SACAR EL MAZDA TROKITA SATURDAY? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

if i found a charger to charge the batteries and maybe a motor's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 10:59 PM~14419741
> *K PASA EL SABADO
> *


te haces guey o que?pues el show y hop que va haber en 35ave south of glendale
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mamon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

ya te vi pitirijas vete a dormir compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:03 PM~14419805
> *ya te vi pitirijas vete a dormir compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YOU TOO


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:01 PM~14419788
> *te haces guey o que?pues el show y hop que va haber en 35ave south of glendale
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mamon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM ONLY GOING IF YOU TAKE YOUR TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:04 PM~14419831
> *IM ONLY GOING IF YOU TAKE YOUR TRUCK :biggrin:
> *


need to charge batteries and a lo mejor motores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:07 PM~14419864
> *need to charge batteries and a lo mejor motores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO EMPIESES BUDDY BUDDY


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

ME PRESTAN UN CARRO YO QUIERO IR TAMBIEN


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:08 PM~14419881
> *NO EMPIESES BUDDY BUDDY
> *


por eso no se todavia, no quiero poner excuses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 8 2009, 11:08 PM~14419890
> *ME PRESTAN UN CARRO YO QUIERO IR TAMBIEN
> *


ya sabes el que quieras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:10 PM~14419906
> *por eso no se todavia, no quiero poner excuses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


TOO LATE :angry:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:10 PM~14419918
> *ya sabes el que quieras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:11 PM~14419920
> *TOO LATE  :angry:
> *


EL 63 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 8 2009, 11:13 PM~14419954
> *EL 63 :biggrin:
> *


COME AND GET IT JUST PUT GAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:11 PM~14419920
> *TOO LATE  :angry:
> *


pues prestame tu cargador!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:18 PM~14420023
> *pues prestame tu cargador!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


COME AND GET IT ANYTHING TO SEE YOU HOP ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 8 2009, 11:20 PM~14420043
> *COME AND GET IT ANYTHING TO SEE YOU HOP ON SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:24 PM~14420089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Who else is going saturday


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2009, 08:40 PM~14417879
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY+Jul 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14418915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas+Jul 8 2009, 11:08 PM~14419890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 9 2009, 04:54 AM~14421051
> *Who else is going saturday
> *


me


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 9 2009, 04:54 AM~14421051
> *Who else is going saturday
> *


ill be there


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 09:52 AM~14422709
> *ill be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 8 2009, 11:24 PM~14420089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ES TODO COMPITA...YA SE ISO LA MACHACA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 9 2009, 11:11 AM~14423478
> *ES TODO COMPITA...YA SE ISO LA MACHACA!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Con papas y tortillas de harina :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 9 2009, 11:49 AM~14423878
> *Con papas y tortillas de harina  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMMMMM....AHORA TENGO AMBRE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2009, 04:54 AM~14421053
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 9 2009, 11:49 AM~14423878
> *Con papas y tortillas de harina  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no de maiz por que las de harina engordan :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

locdownmexikan WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 02:38 PM~14425781
> *no de maiz por que las de harina engordan :biggrin:
> *


:nono: You need to get some kilos pa ke te veas mas chingon en el 63. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Jul 9 2009, 12:27 PM~14424349
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Check out Mando A! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by troy1979_@Jul 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14398013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 9 2009, 02:38 PM~14425781
> *no de maiz por que las de harina engordan :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I know this is off topic..but I know how all you like to party!!! I have a DJ set up with powered speakers and cd players that can scratch just like turntables. I need to sell so I can finish up my car :cheesy: 

For all those people that party with me when I dj at macayos on 75th and sixshooters when it was at desert sky, I can show you how to mix. Its a chance to make some $$$ and start your own business or just party at home. Hell its a JOB YOU CAN DRINK AT. get at me if your interested. asking $850 but you can make your money back fast plus extra $ while getting druck on other peoples beer. :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 9 2009, 09:34 PM~14429991
> *I know this is off topic..but I know how all you like to party!!! I have a DJ set up with powered speakers and cd players that can scratch just like turntables. I need to sell so I can finish up my car :cheesy:
> 
> For all those people that party with me when I dj at macayos on 75th and sixshooters when it was at desert sky, I can show you how to mix. Its a chance to make some $$$ and start your own business or just party at home. Hell its a JOB YOU CAN DRINK AT. get at me if your interested. asking $850 but you can make your money back fast plus extra $ while getting druck on other peoples beer. :biggrin:
> ...


 I meant DRUNK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNTY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

NOW THAT IS SOME MAJOR JUNK IN THE TRUNK AZ SIDERS!!!!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2009, 09:42 PM~14430099
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I LEAVE YOU WITH THIS PIC I FOUND AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 












:yes: :yes: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03zwaaWpUzI

BACKYARD BOOGIE DOING THANGS... NEW VIDEO....


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backyard boogie cc_@Jul 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14431111
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03zwaaWpUzI
> 
> BACKYARD BOOGIE DOING THANGS...  NEW VIDEO....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backyard boogie cc_@Jul 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14431111
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03zwaaWpUzI
> 
> BACKYARD BOOGIE DOING THANGS...  NEW VIDEO....
> *


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2009, 09:58 AM~14433651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2009, 09:58 AM~14433651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORTRA VEZ BEN..... BUT AINT COMPLAINING THOU, SHES BADD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 10 2009, 06:18 AM~14432179
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2009, 09:58 AM~14433651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OTRA VEZ HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: PUES YO TAMBIEN!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

WHAT IS CRACK-A-LACKIN AZ SIDERS!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14435908
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> WHAT IS CRACK-A-LACKIN AZ SIDERS!!!!
> *


Nada Bro, Just stayin outta the damn heat!!!! Even the swimming pool water is almost hot! :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2009, 01:41 PM~14436005
> *Nada Bro, Just stayin outta the damn heat!!!! Even the swimming pool water is almost hot! :uh:
> *



I KNOW BRO...I WENT SWIMMING LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS STILL WARM AT 9PM!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2009, 02:51 PM~14436797
> *I KNOW BRO...I WENT SWIMMING LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS STILL WARM AT 9PM!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2009, 01:41 PM~14436005
> *Nada Bro, Just stayin outta the damn heat!!!! Even the swimming pool water is almost hot! :uh:
> *


 checking in from redondo beach !! its a cool 75 degrees here , had to drive 400 miles to cool off


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 10 2009, 03:54 PM~14437371
> *checking in from redondo beach !! its a cool 75 degrees here , had to drive 400 miles to cool off
> *


75 DEGREES


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 10 2009, 03:54 PM~14437371
> *checking in from redondo beach !! its a cool 75 degrees here , had to drive 400 miles to cool off
> *


wat up gz king we made it to colorado . hope you guys enjoy ur tim in la we too a bunch of pics ill have to show u when i get back


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2009, 01:41 PM~14436005
> *Nada Bro, Just stayin outta the damn heat!!!! Even the swimming pool water is almost hot! :uh:
> *


yeah cuz you keep pissing in the pool! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

what up mondo


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backyard boogie cc_@Jul 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14431111
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03zwaaWpUzI
> 
> BACKYARD BOOGIE DOING THANGS...  NEW VIDEO....
> *


looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 10 2009, 03:54 PM~14437371
> *checking in from redondo beach !! its a cool 75 degrees here , had to drive 400 miles to cool off
> *



thanks for the invite! :angry: Im thinking about going to S.D. myself!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 9 2009, 08:10 PM~14429102
> *Check out Mando A! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha! Ciaaoo! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 10 2009, 11:12 AM~14434365
> *CLUB UNITY!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 10 2009, 05:25 PM~14438044
> *what up mondo
> *


chillin bro, taking a layitlow break. hey i just picked up a trike. My boy wants to make it a hopper!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 10 2009, 05:28 PM~14438060
> *thanks for the invite!  :angry: Im thinking about going to S.D. myself!
> *


Me and the fam are heading out to San Diego to get out of the heat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 10 2009, 06:02 PM~14438274
> *Me and the fam are heading out to San Diego to get out of the heat  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF! Did everyone from the eastside bail on me this weekend?????? Cant go to the westside! Bunch of power drinkers out there, I'll never make it back home! Wait that might be a good thing! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Please Join us this Saturday!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Jul 9 2009, 09:15 PM~14430482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 10 2009, 05:25 PM~14438037
> *We'll be there homie's! *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 9 2009, 10:38 PM~14430034
> *CLUB UNTY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by troy1979_@Jul 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14398013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 10 2009, 06:30 PM~14438493
> *WTF! Did everyone from the eastside bail on me this weekend?????? Cant go to the westside! Bunch of power drinkers out there, I'll never make it back home! Wait that might be a good thing!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

does anyone have jennifer's phone number and if so can you please have her call me cause i need some bike parts.... 602 228-9246 thanks


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 10 2009, 11:48 PM~14441021
> *
> *


whats up *****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jul 10 2009, 11:21 AM~14434428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll tell her you said that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2009, 11:51 PM~14441041
> *yes she is
> i'll tell her you said that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I told you to stay away from her :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Did someone say "HOP"!</span> :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2009, 08:56 AM~14442325
> *I told you to stay away from her :biggrin:
> *


***** please






whats up ivan


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDERS? :wave: IT IS GONNA BE VERY HOT TODAY!! DRINK PLENTY OF COLD BEERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN AZ...........EVERYBODY READY FOR THE SHOW IN AUGUST?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2009, 11:48 PM~14441024
> *whats up *****
> *



WHAT UP BIG BEN? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 10 2009, 11:48 PM~14441024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

sup everybody in az so whos watching ufc 100 tonight and who you think gonna take it :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jul 11 2009, 11:28 AM~14443285
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2009, 10:44 AM~14442947
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDERS? :wave: IT IS GONNA BE VERY HOT TODAY!! DRINK PLENTY OF COLD BEERS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14442969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell na, fuckin dude taking his sweet ass time!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This one is for you booty lovers!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn i just cheated on this girl









with this girl :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

[/quote]
Good time out there today! much props to Majestics !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is next AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

>


Good time out there today! much props to Majestics !!
[/quote]
Thanks dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 12 2009, 09:51 AM~14448833
> *This is next AZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 12 2009, 11:50 AM~14449528
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 12 2009, 04:31 PM~14451038
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 12 2009, 11:50 AM~14449528
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!
> *


X4 :biggrin: . Damm it is HOT !!! Just got back from the HARBOR AREA !! There were some spots coming across the I10 it was 122 degress


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 12 2009, 05:30 PM~14451305
> *X4  :biggrin: . Damm it is HOT !!! Just got back from the HARBOR AREA !! There were some spots coming across the I10 it was 122 degress
> *


Damn! Thats why I stayed inside all day!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn I love them tattooed hynas!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 11 2009, 03:17 PM~14444502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT UP BIG MANDO? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 11 2009, 09:49 PM~14446686
> *This one is for you booty lovers!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BOOTY!! :thumbsup: IT WOULD BE EVEN BETTER IF SHE WAS WEARING A THONG THOUGH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 12 2009, 01:21 AM~14447646
> *damn i just cheated on this girl
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 

DAMN HOMIE I KNEW YOU WERE A DOG!!!! :biggrin: JUST KIDDING BRO!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

>


Good time out there today! much props to Majestics !!
[/quote]

X2!!! :biggrin: NICE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE REPRESENTIN' DA AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 12 2009, 11:50 AM~14449528
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!
> *



X5!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HASTA MANANA AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My Bike n Cutlass:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the *MAJESTICS* of all kick backs....
In* REALITY* i like the fact that i can go check out *LA FAMILIA* every week and chill in *UNITY* will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a *NEW IMAGE* in this *LOWRIDER STYLE* that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one *SPIRIT* and we are the *PHOENIX PRIME *of all *PHOENIX RIDERS*... A *PROPHACY* has been told of the *NEW VISION* of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our *BACKYARD BOOGIE* on in south *PHOENIX* and ride in the *SLOW LANE* with a *SILENT BREEZE* while listening to oldies cruising in our *OLD SCHOOL *rides... I'm an I*NDIVIDUAL* that likes to be *STEADY DIPPIN *cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!! Lowriding is a *LIFESTYLE *not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the* INTIMIDATIONS* that come your way. Use your own *TECHNIQUES* and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these *GOODTIMES*!!!! A *TODA MADRE* un desmadre!!!!!!

As you can see i got high puffin: uffin: uffin: right before i wrote this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

good night AZ......................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...



thats fuckin sick homie!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dam homie we didnt know you had in you!!!
You got skills ese!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE! VERY NICE WORDS...MAYBE WE SHOULD START CALLING MC BIG BEN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, gzking

I SEE YOU COMPITA!!!!! :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...



GOOD STUFF BEN THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 01:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  Right on Ben!


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS BEN AND SO TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 01:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUALS that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS TIGHT BEN


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 13 2009, 05:20 PM~14461605
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP BILL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies?????


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 07:25 PM~14463015
> *whats up homies?????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 13 2009, 05:20 PM~14461605
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 13 2009, 07:34 PM~14463131
> *:wave:
> *


didnt see you on sunday!!!! you ok????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 07:25 PM~14463015
> *whats up homies?????
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 07:25 PM~14463015
> *whats up homies?????
> *



:wave:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2009, 07:59 AM~14455973
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, gzking
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14465891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 13 2009, 11:20 PM~14465944
> *
> *


what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 13 2009, 08:06 PM~14463592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats so funny????? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

cant sleep!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2009, 01:57 AM~14466512
> *cant sleep!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Try this :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2009, 12:17 AM~14466250
> *whats up homie, whats up with this weekend????
> *



WHAT UP MC BIG BEN?!! :biggrin: THE UCE C.C. PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AT ENCANTO...QUE NO? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2009, 05:44 AM~14466887
> *Try this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2009, 01:57 AM~14466512
> *cant sleep!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



DRINK NYQUIL!!!! :biggrin: LOLzzzz....J/K HOMIE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2009, 09:07 AM~14468089
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14468822
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blueice1_@Jul 14 2009, 11:37 AM~14469726
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2009, 08:54 AM~14467972
> *WHAT UP MC BIG BEN?!! :biggrin: THE UCE C.C. PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AT ENCANTO...QUE NO? :dunno:
> *




 see all u guys out there..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jul 14 2009, 01:04 PM~14470874
> * see all u guys out there..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

)quote=unity_mike,Jul 14 2009, 01:30 PM~14471154]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


 cars looking goood!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> )quote=unity_mike,Jul 14 2009, 01:30 PM~14471154]
> :biggrin:


 cars looking goood!!!
[/quote]
THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2009, 12:57 AM~14466512
> *cant sleep!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Get Some "Good Nite Juice" !!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 14 2009, 05:44 AM~14466887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14418915
> *sup az riders stay up AZ 4 LIFE
> *


  
:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 14 2009, 06:11 PM~14474338
> *Qvo arizona
> *



QUE PASA BRO? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14465891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE PASA COMPITA? :biggrin: VAS A IR AL PICNIC DEL UCE C.C. EL DOMINGO HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2009, 07:08 PM~14475045
> *i'll be there in my 63 this time!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I WILL BE THERE TOO BROOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2009, 04:47 PM~14473436
> *
> *



  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2009, 08:34 PM~14476364
> *QUE PASA COMPITA? :biggrin: VAS A IR AL PICNIC DEL UCE C.C. EL DOMINGO HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2009, 08:36 PM~14476403
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I WILL BE THERE TOO BROOOOOOO!!!!!!
> ...


I'M THERE!!!!!!! Any bikini honeys gonna be out there or what??? ciiaaaoooooo!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

what up az :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 14 2009, 08:54 PM~14476693
> *I'M THERE!!!!!!!  Any bikini honeys gonna be out there or what???  ciiaaaoooooo!!!!!
> *



QUE PASA BRO? YOU MIGHT WANNA ASK THE HOMIES FROM LOWRIDER STYLE ABOUT THAT ONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 14 2009, 09:01 PM~14476843
> *what up az :biggrin:
> *



:wave: X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14476484
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2009, 01:22 PM~14435810
> *OTRA VEZ HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: PUES YO TAMBIEN!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


HEY BEN...I FOUND MY REPLACEMENT GIRL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 14 2009, 08:54 PM~14476693
> *I'M THERE!!!!!!!  Any bikini honeys gonna be out there or what???  ciiaaaoooooo!!!!!
> *


Bikinis...! I'm there


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 07:46 PM~14463319
> *didnt see you on sunday!!!! you ok????
> *


yeah bro just working on the ride thats all doing some new shit


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone looking for a new project...
64 CHEVY IMPALA
http://www.maxanet.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?asaa7/3017


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 14 2009, 09:33 PM~14477379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats ku homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is wat's up AZ!
Club Unity!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2009, 05:56 AM~14479714
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2009, 08:52 AM~14480755
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: buenos diAZ


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 15 2009, 10:28 AM~14481611
> *:wave: buenos diAZ
> *



Buenos dias bro!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" HELLO TO ALL OF MY LAYITLOW HOMIES ! "

A WHILE BACK, BIGRICHSPIRIT. WANTED TO KNOW WHO
PISS OFF THE KNIGHTS IMAGE DUDE...

I WANT ALL THE HOMIES TO KNOW , EVERYTHING IS OKAY
NO ONE IS MAD, IT WAS ALL A BIG MISUNDERSTANDING.

ON MY PART... " ANYWAY ! " IT'S BACK TO THE BBQ & BEER.

AND THANK YOU !!! " BIGRICHSPIRIT " IT'S ALL GOOD NOW.

Knights Image Car Club " 2009 "


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up dammit!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2009, 11:07 AM~14482626
> *whats up dammit!!!!!! :angry:
> *



the temperature! IT's hotter than.... h e l l ............. :burn:


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 15 2009, 12:35 PM~14482933
> *the temperature!  IT's hotter than....        h  e  l  l      ............. :burn:
> *


 :angry: the shop is only 105 today, inside......it was 110 yesterday.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 15 2009, 09:08 AM~14480893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jul 13 2009, 06:06 PM~14462062
> *:wave: WHATS UP BILL
> *


SUUUUUP :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 13 2009, 07:35 PM~14463156
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: I FOUND THAT PLACE WE WENT TO IN LONG BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_*LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR*_










IT WAS AN AVALANCHE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 15 2009, 04:40 PM~14485612
> *LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Jul 15 2009, 11:42 AM~14482318
> *:wave: AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM~14455063
> *I just want to say that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


  :worship: :h5: chingon mi gordito amigajonadito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 15 2009, 05:20 PM~14485974
> *  :worship:  :h5: chingon mi gordito amigajonadito
> *


baboso


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice backround pic.....


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 15 2009, 04:40 PM~14485612
> *LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


DAmm I wish my truck was that cool , Looks like he got an unlimited shopping spree in PEP BOYS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Got this sent to our Myspace page homie's!
All the latest & baddest car show flyers are always updated on website! :cheesy: 
Link below......
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE here a the lastest from the BigMando & Al Luna Poster Series!
If you want to get a photo shoot with your ride and have a poster made contact Al Luna (lunas64) for pricing. 

_We can shoot cars, trucks, lowrider bikes, motorcycles, car club group shots etc. Lets us know if you want something done! _ These look badass posted up with your display at shows! 

Photos & layout by BigMando, Production by Al Luna
























































Tino liked his so much, he came back and we shot his car a second time, for his second poster!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 15 2009, 12:35 PM~14482933
> *the temperature!  IT's hotter than....        h  e  l  l      ............. :burn:
> *



X2!!!  WHAT UP ART?... :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 15 2009, 05:02 PM~14485799
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE?...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 15 2009, 07:33 PM~14487281
> *
> *



:wave: QUE PASA BROTHA?...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 15 2009, 11:23 AM~14482103
> *" HELLO TO ALL OF MY LAYITLOW HOMIES ! "
> 
> A WHILE BACK, BIGRICHSPIRIT.  WANTED TO KNOW WHO
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2009, 12:07 PM~14482626
> *whats up dammit!!!!!! :angry:
> *



WHAT UP BIG HOMIE? :biggrin: WHY YOU SOOOO ANGRY? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 15 2009, 06:37 PM~14486675
> *DAmm I wish my truck was that cool , Looks like he got an unlimited shopping spree in PEP BOYS
> *


he probally got a pepboys cards & walmart card!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DOORS ARE ALMOST DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 15 2009, 04:40 PM~14485612
> *LOWRIDER TRUCK OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! THE ****** PLANE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 15 2009, 08:47 PM~14488050
> *he probally got a pepboys cards & walmart card!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: gzking, MANDOS69C/10, locdownmexikan
:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2009, 09:00 PM~14488211
> *DAMN! THE ****** PLANE :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 15 2009, 09:40 PM~14488731
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: gzking, MANDOS69C/10, locdownmexikan
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHA? :wave: READY FOR SUNDAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2009, 09:43 PM~14488758
> *WHAT UP BROTHA? :wave:  READY FOR SUNDAY?? :biggrin:
> *


YEP gonna be a hot one !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14488778
> *YEP gonna be a hot one !!
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 15 2009, 04:38 PM~14485587
> *:biggrin:  :wave: I FOUND THAT PLACE WE WENT TO IN LONG BEACH :biggrin:
> *


what place bro...were gonna have to go back so you can show me  :biggrin: like real soon...haha


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueice1_@Jul 15 2009, 02:45 PM~14484337
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 14 2009, 09:01 PM~14476843
> *what up az :biggrin:
> *


sup foo :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2009, 12:07 PM~14482626
> *whats up dammit!!!!!! :angry:
> *


damn kick back you just made the babies cry...  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 15 2009, 12:35 PM~14482933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck these babies!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2009, 08:42 PM~14488001
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE?  :biggrin: WHY YOU SOOOO ANGRY?  :biggrin:
> *


He need to eat that's why :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2009, 12:50 AM~14490064
> *
> fat people and heat dont mixxxxxxxxx  :angry:
> fuck these babies!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHY ARE YOU MAD FOOL :biggrin: 
WHAT ARE BABIES DOING ONLINE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2009, 12:50 AM~14490064
> *fat people and heat dont mixxxxxxxxx  :angry:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 16 2009, 04:18 AM~14490355
> *He need to eat that's why  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2009, 07:19 AM~14491027
> *TTT
> *


  
:thumbsup: 
:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MORNING AZ SIDERS!! :wave: JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THIS HOT PARADISE!!!!  BUT I DO LOVE MY CITY TO THE FULLEST!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2009, 08:39 PM~14487959
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE?...
> *


just working making lots of "dough" :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 16 2009, 04:18 AM~14490355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fat+heat=sweat :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 16 2009, 12:28 PM~14493716
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> fat+heat=sweat :biggrin:
> *



i know hu :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 16 2009, 09:14 AM~14491948
> *just working making lots of "dough" :biggrin:
> *


WHAT KINDA "DOUGH"? :scrutinize: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> jajajajaja vete a la verga pinchi puto cara de culo!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fat+heat=sweat :biggrin:
[/quote]


I KNOW HUH!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2009, 02:07 PM~14494697
> *WHAT KINDA "DOUGH"? :scrutinize: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats poppin my az side familia!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 03:41 PM~14495657
> *whats poppin my az side familia!
> *


Wasss upppp!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 03:41 PM~14495657
> *whats poppin my az side familia!
> *


Ke rollo mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 16 2009, 04:04 PM~14495916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Loco! You going to the UCE BBQ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jul 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14496813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH ANOTHER HOT DRUNKEN DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2009, 08:02 PM~14498084
> *OH YEAH ANOTHER HOT DRUNKEN DAY :biggrin:
> *


hot and drunk sounds like a night at the titty bar!!!!1 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP Pitirijas?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 08:14 PM~14498222
> *hot and drunk sounds like a night at the titty bar!!!!1 :cheesy:
> *


OH YEAH


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 16 2009, 03:32 PM~14495579
> *
> *


OHHHHHHH....DAT KINDA DOUGH!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 03:41 PM~14495657
> *whats poppin my az side familia!
> *



QUE PASA BIG MANDO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2009, 08:02 PM~14498084
> *OH YEAH ANOTHER HOT DRUNKEN DAY :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 08:14 PM~14498222
> *hot and drunk sounds like a night at the titty bar!!!!1 :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 DID SOMEBODY SAY TITTY BAR??? :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave: FELLAS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 17 2009, 01:04 PM~14505304
> *:wave: FELLAS
> *


'Sup BR, How you be today? Hot as a Mutha out there huh??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Whats happen AZ ?? Everyone ready for a The UCE BBQ ??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 17 2009, 04:00 PM~14506817
> *Whats happen AZ ?? Everyone ready for a The UCE BBQ ??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Well, the Temperature on Sunday will BBQ us all when we roll out there!!!! We may roll outta there Extra Crispy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2009, 08:53 PM~14498687
> *:0  :0 DID SOMEBODY SAY TITTY BAR??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











now those are some nice titties! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2009, 08:46 PM~14498601
> *QUE PASA BIG MANDO!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Just chillin brotha! Whats new wit you????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM~14498962
> *Club Unity! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM THERE HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 17 2009, 05:00 PM~14506817
> *Whats happen AZ ?? Everyone ready for a The UCE BBQ ??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *











Whats up Mr. King! I think the AZ-SIDE is ready too BBQ it up with AZ UCE C.C. Familia! Its gonn be a hot but baddass Sunday!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ATTENTION ALL AZSIDE RYDERS! 

Sunday at the park, I want to take one big ass group photo with all car clubs members that are there! If you homies are down to take an offical 
*LAYITLOW AZ-SIDE * photo with all the clubs together, let me know!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14496813
> *Sup Loco! You going to the UCE BBQ?
> *


Hell yea I be there is my second family


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 08:12 PM~14508083
> *ATTENTION ALL AZSIDE RYDERS!
> 
> Sunday at the park, I want to take one big ass group photo with all car clubs members that are there! If you homies are down to take an offical
> ...


Sounds good bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2009, 08:34 PM~14508238
> *Hell yea I be there is my second family
> *


Hell yeah we gotta drink a few! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 17 2009, 05:00 PM~14506817
> *Whats happen AZ ?? Everyone ready for a The UCE BBQ ??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 08:02 PM~14508039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 08:03 PM~14508041
> *Just chillin brotha! Whats new wit you????
> *



NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE  ...JUS ENJOYIN OUR NICE ARIZONA HOT WEATHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 08:12 PM~14508083
> *ATTENTION ALL AZSIDE RYDERS!
> 
> Sunday at the park, I want to take one big ass group photo with all car clubs members that are there! If you homies are down to take an offical
> ...


Sounds like a plan I know we are down to do that !!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2009, 08:34 PM~14508238
> *Hell yea I be there is my second family
> *


  WE will see you There BRO!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDERS!!! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 08:12 PM~14508083
> *ATTENTION ALL AZSIDE RYDERS!
> 
> Sunday at the park, I want to take one big ass group photo with all car clubs members that are there! If you homies are down to take an offical
> ...


what about solo riders???????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I just want to say *UCE,* is that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the *MAJESTICS* of all kick backs....
In* REALITY* i like the fact that i can go check out *LA FAMILIA* every week and chill in *UNITY* will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a *NEW IMAGE* in this *LOWRIDER STYLE* that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one *SPIRIT* and we are the *PHOENIX PRIME *of all *PHOENIX RIDERS*... A *PROPHACY* has been told of the *NEW VISION* of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our *BACKYARD BOOGIE* on in south *PHOENIX* and ride in the *SLOW LANE* with a *SILENT BREEZE* while listening to oldies cruising in our *OLD SCHOOL *rides... I'm an I*NDIVIDUAL* that likes to be *STEADY DIPPIN *cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!! Lowriding is a *LIFESTYLE *not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the* INTIMIDATIONS* that come your way. Use your own *TECHNIQUES* and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these *GOODTIMES*!!!! A *TODA MADRE* un desmadre!!!!!!

As you can see i got high puffin: uffin: uffin: right before i wrote this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

good night AZ......................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

just got home frum the club and i'm feeling [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 06:22 AM~14510241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: That looks bad in a good way.



So what side of the park is the BBQ? Its been a long while since Ive been to Encanto.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2009, 11:26 PM~14509538
> *what about solo riders???????
> *



SOLO RYDERS TOO! We dont want to leave no one out! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 17 2009, 09:54 PM~14508893
> *Sounds like a plan I know we are down to do that !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2009, 11:30 PM~14509572
> *I just want to say UCE, is that the south side on sunday nights is getting real good, its the MAJESTICS of all kick backs....
> In REALITY i like the fact  that i can go check out LA FAMILIA every week and chill in UNITY will all homies.. I hope that we can portrey a NEW IMAGE  in this LOWRIDER STYLE that we live and show any outsider that we are all in one SPIRIT  and we are the PHOENIX PRIME of all PHOENIX RIDERS...  A PROPHACY  has been told of the NEW VISION of lowriding, where we can all get together and get our BACKYARD BOOGIE on in south PHOENIX and ride in the SLOW LANE with a SILENT BREEZE while listening to oldies cruising in our OLD SCHOOL rides... I'm an INDIVIDUAL that likes to be STEADY DIPPIN cause that makes me feel real good!!!!!!!  Lowriding is a LIFESTYLE not a hobbie..... soooo dont get scared with all the INTIMIDATIONS that come your way. Use your own TECHNIQUES and show everyone that lowriding is a way of life!!! So keep up the good work all clubs and solo riders and lets keep having these GOODTIMES!!!!    A TODA MADRE un desmadre!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You Going to be selling your CDS at the BBQ ?? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 AM~14510267
> *:thumbsup:  That looks bad in a good way.
> So what side of the park is the BBQ? Its been a long while since Ive been to Encanto.
> *


thanks


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 AM~14510267
> *So what side of the park is the BBQ? Its been a long while since Ive been to Encanto.
> *


The bbq will be setup by the amusment park area where the big parking lot is right off of Encanto and 15th ave


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 11:07 AM~14511114
> *The bbq will be setup by the amusment park area where the big parking lot is right off of Encanto and 15th ave
> *



Do I need to bring my gazebo or is their covered areas?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 17 2009, 03:16 PM~14505927
> *'Sup BR, How you be today? Hot as a Mutha out there huh??
> *


WHATS UP AL, JUST STAYING OUT OF DA SUN...... :uh:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 05:22 AM~14510241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL NICE BRO..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 17 2009, 08:07 PM~14508059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 18 2009, 10:40 AM~14511267
> *Do I need to bring my gazebo or is their covered areas?
> *


There is shade but the more the better so you may wanna bring your gazebo


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

WHATS UP UCE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 18 2009, 05:22 AM~14510241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yup yup


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueice1_@Jul 18 2009, 12:48 PM~14511947
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up cholo???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2009, 12:21 PM~14511820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, you in love with this hyna! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is wat's to look forward too!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what up mando ? getting everything ready for tomorrow !! we cant wait real excited


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 18 2009, 01:03 PM~14512028
> *man, you in love with this hyna!  :biggrin:
> *


Otra vez guey fuck it esta buena :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 18 2009, 01:03 PM~14512028
> *man, you in love with this hyna!  :biggrin:
> *


yes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 01:18 PM~14512109
> *what up mando ? getting everything ready for tomorrow !! we cant wait real excited
> *


Sup homie! Im just here chillin! Hell yeah tomorrow gonna be real good!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 18 2009, 05:20 PM~14513433
> *Sup homie! Im just here chillin! Hell yeah tomorrow gonna be real good!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Video !!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2009, 12:21 PM~14511820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get 2 soft tacos with that Gordita?


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

Temp Feels like Wind Humidity Precip chance UV Index 
12 AM Partly Cloudy 99° 99° 6 mph W 19% 0% 0 
1 AM Partly Cloudy 97° 97° 5 mph W 20% 0% 0 
2 AM Partly Cloudy 96° 96° 3 mph WNW 21% 0% 0 
3 AM Partly Cloudy 95° 95° 3 mph W 22% 0% 0 
4 AM Partly Cloudy 93° 93° 2 mph SW 24% 0% 0 
5 AM Partly Cloudy 92° 92° 1 mph SSW 25% 0% 0 
6 AM Partly Cloudy 93° 93° 2 mph S 24% 0% 0 
7 AM Partly Cloudy 94° 94° 4 mph SSE 24% 0% 1 
8 AM Partly Cloudy 95° 95° 5 mph ESE 23% 0% 2 
9 AM Partly Cloudy 98° 98° 5 mph SSE 21% 0% 4 
10 AM Partly Cloudy 102° 102° 5 mph S 18% 0% 7 
11 AM Partly Cloudy 105° 105° 6 mph SW 16% 0% 9 
Noon Partly Cloudy 107° 107° 7 mph SW 15% 0% 10 
1 PM Partly Cloudy 110° 110° 9 mph WSW 13% 0% 10 
2 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 10 mph WSW 12% 0% 9 
3 PM Partly Cloudy 113° 113° 11 mph WSW 12% 0% 7 
4 PM Partly Cloudy 113° 113° 13 mph W 12% 0% 4 
5 PM Partly Cloudy 114° 114° 14 mph W 12% 0% 2 
6 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 13 mph W 13% 0% 1

IT'S GONNA BE A HOT MOTER SCOOTER TOMARROW


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Noon Partly Cloudy 107° 107° 7 mph SW 15% 0% 10 
1 PM Partly Cloudy 110° 110° 9 mph WSW 13% 0% 10 
2 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 10 mph WSW 12% 0% 9 
3 PM Partly Cloudy 113° 113° 11 mph WSW 12% 0% 7 
4 PM Partly Cloudy 113° 113° 13 mph W 12% 0% 4 
5 PM Partly Cloudy 114° 114° 14 mph W 12% 0% 2 
6 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 13 mph W 13% 0% 1

IT'S GONNA BE A HOT MOTER SCOOTER TOMARROW


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 07:15 PM~14514465
> *Noon Partly Cloudy 107° 107° 7 mph SW 15% 0% 10
> 1 PM Partly Cloudy 110° 110° 9 mph WSW 13% 0% 10
> 2 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 10 mph WSW 12% 0% 9
> ...


I'll Bring some Beer, who bringin the A/C????? :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2009, 03:00 AM~14510075
> *just got home frum the club and i'm feeling [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


 :angry: WHY WASNT I INVITED TO THE CLUB!!!? :angry: ...... 




















:biggrin: J/K BIG BEN!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2009, 05:22 AM~14510241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN HOMIE YOUR INTERIOR IS COMING OUT REAL NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 18 2009, 09:05 AM~14510798
> *SOLO RYDERS TOO! We dont want to leave no one out!  :biggrin:
> *


COOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 18 2009, 05:20 PM~14513433
> *Sup homie! Im just here chillin! Hell yeah tomorrow gonna be real good!
> 
> 
> ...



GET DOWN JAMES BROWN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: VERY NICE VIDEO BRO!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 08:15 PM~14514465
> *Noon Partly Cloudy 107° 107° 7 mph SW 15% 0% 10
> 1 PM Partly Cloudy 110° 110° 9 mph WSW 13% 0% 10
> 2 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 10 mph WSW 12% 0% 9
> ...


damn that sucks and im in san diego :0  :biggrin: till monday


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jul 18 2009, 06:57 PM~14513975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit lets go next friday!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning az!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 19 2009, 04:39 AM~14516098
> *good morning az!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 hope to see everyone out at the Park


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 18 2009, 08:06 PM~14514414
> *Temp Feels like Wind Humidity Precip chance UV Index
> 12 AM  Partly Cloudy 99° 99° 6 mph W 19% 0% 0
> 1 AM  Partly Cloudy 97° 97° 5 mph W 20% 0% 0
> ...


yhea its going to be hot like a mutha but we still don't give a f+++ N I till we die.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 07:47 AM~14516427
> *x2    hope to see everyone out at the Park
> *


Fuck yhea homie New Image going to be there :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 18 2009, 12:04 PM~14511742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 08:15 PM~14514465
> *Noon Partly Cloudy 107° 107° 7 mph SW 15% 0% 10
> 1 PM Partly Cloudy 110° 110° 9 mph WSW 13% 0% 10
> 2 PM Partly Cloudy 112° 112° 10 mph WSW 12% 0% 9
> ...


BEER, WATER, BEER, WATER, BEER, WATER, BEER, BEER, BEER, WATER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, WATER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,








DAMN I SHOULD HAVE DRANK MORE WATER :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 07:47 AM~14516427
> *x2    hope to see everyone out at the Park
> *


See you all homies later at the park! Bring plenty of beer! I mean water! lol


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

just got to the park , looks like we are gonna a good spot and have a goodtime !! everyone be safe on yjere way out


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 19 2009, 01:03 AM~14515789
> *
> shit lets go next friday!!!!!!
> *



JUS LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 19 2009, 04:39 AM~14516098
> *good morning az!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X3!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 19 2009, 09:20 AM~14516713
> *BEER, WATER, BEER, WATER, BEER, WATER, BEER, BEER, BEER, WATER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, WATER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,BEER, BEER, BEER, BEER,
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2009, 09:33 AM~14516763
> *See you all homies later at the park! Bring plenty of beer! I mean water! lol
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

DAMN I think I sweated a couple pounds. It was still cool. Thanks UCE on a good time at the park.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

UCE would like to THANK everyone for coming out to the park we had a GREAT time !!!! We are thinkin of planning another in the fall HOPEFULLY NOT AS HOT !!!!  ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVRYONE !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 19 2009, 06:35 PM~14519932
> *DAMN I think I sweated a couple pounds. It was still cool. Thanks UCE on a good time at the park.
> *


x2 had a good time! I'll have some pics up soon!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Special thanks to all the club that beared the heat for Uce CC!
Thats Club Unity!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE! Here is a sneek peek of what Im working on! I will have these and other photos up on my website by tomorrow night!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14521284
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! Here is a sneek peek of what Im working on! I will have these and other photos up on my website by tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good BRO !!! BIG thanks for all your help with the flyers and the coverage


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 19 2009, 08:28 PM~14521044
> *Special thanks to all the club that beared the heat for Uce CC!
> Thats Club Unity!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Support !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 08:54 PM~14521296
> *Looking good BRO !!! BIG thanks for all your help with the flyers and the coverage
> *


No problem homies! Anytime!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T STOP THERE MANDO, WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE, BUT WE WERE ENJOYING THE WEATHER IN SAN DIEGO!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14521376
> *YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T STOP THERE MANDO, WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE, BUT WE WERE ENJOYING THE WEATHER IN SAN DIEGO!
> *


Shit the Weather was nice here :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14521376
> *YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T STOP THERE MANDO, WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE, BUT WE WERE ENJOYING THE WEATHER IN SAN DIEGO!
> *


SAN DIEGO! NO INVITE WTF!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14521406
> *Shit the Weather was nice here  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH IT WAS, WE WERE THERE FOR THE MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO 20TH ANNIVS. PARTY & DINNER :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 09:04 PM~14521406
> *Shit the Weather was nice here  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah wasnt bad at all!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2009, 09:12 PM~14521514
> *Yeah wasnt bad at all!
> *


I am burnt pretty bad , I applied to sun block a lil to late


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 09:13 PM~14521522
> *I am burnt pretty bad , I applied to sun block a lil to late
> *


lol you were red! lol You will be feeling it tomorrow!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few of the ride i got pics of! 








































































:thumbsup:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 19 2009, 09:46 PM~14521875
> *A few of the ride i got pics of!
> 
> 
> ...


these photos r sick Much LOVE PHX loved seein all that phx unity at the park today


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14521284
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! Here is a sneek peek of what Im working on! I will have these and other photos up on my website by tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 20 2009, 01:58 AM~14523084
> *these photos r sick Much LOVE PHX loved seein all that phx unity at the park today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 19 2009, 09:46 PM~14521875
> *A few of the ride i got pics of!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 19 2009, 09:20 AM~14516713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICKS BRO!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14521284
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! Here is a sneek peek of what Im working on! I will have these and other photos up on my website by tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> ...


I want to be like you when i grow up!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 06:39 PM~14519987
> *UCE would like to THANK everyone for coming out to the park we had a GREAT time !!!! We are thinkin of planning another in the fall HOPEFULLY NOT AS HOT !!!!  ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVRYONE !!!
> *



DAMN HOMIES IT SOUNDS LIKE EVERYBODY HAD FUN OUT THERE YESTERDAY!!! :biggrin: I WANTED TO GO BUT I HAD FAMILY IN FROM OUT OF TOWN SO I COULDNT!!!  HEY I WILL BE THERE AT THE NEXT ONE THOUGH....WITH MY RIDE THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 20 2009, 05:35 AM~14523365
> *Club Unity!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



X1,000,000!!!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 19 2009, 09:46 PM~14521875
> *A few of the ride i got pics of!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14521284
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! Here is a sneek peek of what Im working on! I will have these and other photos up on my website by tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2009, 09:38 AM~14524540
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: QUE PASA HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2009, 08:36 AM~14524119
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2009, 09:57 AM~14524686
> *:wave: QUE PASA HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


Recoverin at work :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2009, 11:13 AM~14525319
> *Recoverin at work :biggrin:
> *


ONE TOO MANY CERVEZAS?? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14525570
> *ONE TOO MANY CERVEZAS?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YUP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2009, 11:47 AM~14525667
> *:biggrin: YUP
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2009, 09:59 AM~14524703
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2009, 11:55 AM~14525756
> *Sup homie
> *


NUTHIN' MUCH...JUS HERE AT WERK WAITING FOR LUNCH TIME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bad azz pictures Hector, Jay and Mando. 
UCE thanks for the food and the good times.


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14525859
> *Bad azz pictures Hector, Jay and Mando.
> UCE thanks for the food and the good times.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jul 20 2009, 12:11 PM~14525929
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: ke rollo


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 19 2009, 06:39 PM~14519987
> *UCE would like to THANK everyone for coming out to the park we had a GREAT time !!!! We are thinkin of planning another in the fall HOPEFULLY NOT AS HOT !!!!  ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVRYONE !!!
> *


Thanks UCE we had a good time out there :nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by backyard boogie cc_@Jul 20 2009, 04:19 PM~14528893
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14529111
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up mike anymore pics of the monte?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics from the UCE BBQ now up on my site! BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## pcastaneda (Aug 27, 2007)

St. Francis Fiestas-Lowrider Carshow

Saturday, September 12, 2009

Setup time: 8am-11am
Show Time: 11 am-6pm

St. Francis Church
490 Main St.
Superior, Arizona 85273

Contact Pati Castaneda @ 520-827-9960 or E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And check this out ese... a car show at a strip club! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14531652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics look real good Mando !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14531652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE....THOSE ARE SOME BADASS PICS OF THE UCE C.C. PICNIC!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 20 2009, 12:05 PM~14525859
> *Bad azz pictures Hector, Jay and Mando.
> UCE thanks for the food and the good times.
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jul 20 2009, 08:56 PM~14532444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies! I love my job! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, az71monte, Big Mando 88, Dirty Pirate

Ahh shit theres a PIRATE in here !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 20 2009, 08:26 PM~14532098
> *And check this out ese... a car show at a strip club! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh shit! Looks like im gonna have to take a trip!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14531652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picks mando buuuuuuuuuuttttttttt where is my truck at???? :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pcastaneda_@Jul 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14531726
> *St. Francis Fiestas-Lowrider Carshow
> 
> Saturday, September 12, 2009
> ...











there you go pati!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning az!!!!!! Rainy day


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 21 2009, 05:53 AM~14535495
> *Good morning az!!!!!! Rainy day
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I LOVE IT WHEN IT RAINS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

holy friggin sticky out here today


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 21 2009, 11:05 AM~14538087
> *holy friggin sticky out here today
> *


sticky-icky-icky


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 21 2009, 01:01 PM~14539493
> *sticky-icky-icky
> *



ooh-wee


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2009, 02:51 PM~14540782
> *ooh-wee
> *


put it in da air!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2009, 12:04 AM~14534553
> *nice picks mando buuuuuuuuuuttttttttt where is my truck at???? :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit! Its not there! Dont worry homie its posted know! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2009, 03:41 PM~14541305
> *Oh shit! Its not there! Dont worry homie its posted know!  :biggrin:
> *


jajajajajaja you crazy homie!!! just pm them to me cause i know its not layitlow worthy!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2009, 03:42 PM~14541323
> *jajajajajaja you crazy homie!!!  just pm them to me cause i know its not layitlow worthy!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



_If its not worthy, I dont put my name on it! _ BigMando said it! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out the new Nike SB commercial! Fucking badass!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jul 21 2009, 03:55 PM~14541444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

wzNJZQm6Q1Q&feature=related


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2009, 03:56 PM~14541462
> *Check out the new Nike SB commercial! Fucking badass!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 21 2009, 01:01 PM~14539493
> *sticky-icky-icky
> *


DON'T FORGET TO PUFF uffin: PUFF uffin: PASS!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2009, 02:51 PM~14540782
> *ooh-wee
> *



DON'T FORGET TO PUFF uffin: PUFF uffin: PASS!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2009, 03:36 PM~14541249
> *put it in da air!!!!
> *



DON'T FORGET TO PUFF uffin: PUFF uffin:  PASS!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 21 2009, 08:18 PM~14544213
> *Club Unity!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone that came to our picnics!! Had a great time hangin out with everyone


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, jsobera, BIGBODY96, Big Mando 88


:wave: :wave:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 PM~14544929
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: gzking, jsobera, BIGBODY96, Big Mando 88
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 02:06 AM~14546857
> *
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2009, 06:26 AM~14547263
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up mike, is your car almost ready?????


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 02:06 AM~14546857
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2009, 10:00 AM~14548891
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro, whats crackin???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 07:04 AM~14547426
> *whats up mike, is your car almost ready?????
> *


NOPE! IM GOING TO HAVE IT REPAINTED! AFTER ERNIE IS DONE.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT AZ SIDE


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What up MR. King!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jul 22 2009, 09:11 PM~14555792
> *What up MR. King!
> *


Not much just got home , Cruised by Urban art to look at getting some more work done


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" hello ! "

How was the UCE picnic ? ,


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 22 2009, 09:39 PM~14556171
> *" hello ! "
> 
> How was the UCE picnic ? ,
> *


It was a great time !! Cant wait till Oct , Nov and we are planning on another for the people who missed out :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 22 2009, 09:13 PM~14555821
> *Not much just got home , Cruised by Urban art to look at getting some more work done
> *


Stop getting all inked up! I am going to have to get more work done now! LOL


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14556181
> *It was a great time !! Cant wait till Oct , Nov and we are planning on another for the people who missed out  :biggrin:
> *


James found some pics that Mando had posted up and I can't find crap....HELP ME!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14556386
> *James found some pics that Mando had posted up and I can't find crap....HELP ME!!!
> *


BIGMANDOAZ.COM

Nukka TAKES SOME GOOD PHOTOS


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, PHXKSTM, Teamblowme602, jsobera



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 22 2009, 09:19 PM~14555889
> *
> *


What's up bro..


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

U workin????


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 22 2009, 10:12 PM~14556501
> *U workin????
> *



Yes sir!! Here til 11


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14556567
> *Yes sir!! Here til 11
> *


LUCKY


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 22 2009, 10:20 PM~14556585
> *LUCKY
> *



I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Cutlass Parts Just>>>$19.99<<<*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489603


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Pueblo, Colorado

need that low painted ?
maybe a little far but showin luv across the world


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please support us.... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jul 22 2009, 11:11 PM~14556490
> *What's up bro..
> *


:wave:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

[GOODMORNING AZ FAMILY :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2009, 11:33 AM~14549803
> *whats up bro, whats crackin???
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE...JUS CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN!! :biggrin: WHAT UP WIT DA CLUB FOR THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin: I WANNA GIT MY DRANK ON!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 22 2009, 07:19 PM~14554613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WHAT UP BRO? :wave: NICE PIC!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CRAZY GIRL (Feb 24, 2009)

GOOD MORNING AZ FAM ! TRY TO STAY COOL  OUT THERE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 23 2009, 07:48 AM~14558628
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY GIRL_@Jul 23 2009, 09:14 AM~14559318
> *GOOD MORNING AZ FAM ! TRY TO STAY COOL   OUT THERE
> *



:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WAS SAPPNIN? :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up BIG AZ ????


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2009, 07:38 AM~14558530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> WHAT UP BRO? :wave: NICE PIC!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 VERY NICE PIC


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 23 2009, 10:51 AM~14560084
> *WAS SAPPNIN? :biggrin:
> *


MUCHO CALOR IS SAPPNIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 23 2009, 10:59 AM~14560127
> *was up BIG AZ ????
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: was up bro ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 23 2009, 12:07 PM~14560735
> *  :wave:  :wave: was up bro ...
> *



JUS HERE AT WORK CHILLIN ON MY LUNCH HOUR! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2009, 09:59 AM~14559693
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2009, 11:45 AM~14560557
> *MUCHO CALOR IS SAPPNIN!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2009, 12:19 PM~14560837
> *JUS HERE AT WORK CHILLIN ON MY LUNCH HOUR! :biggrin:
> *


   work is always good


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 23 2009, 02:04 PM~14561271
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2009, 07:38 AM~14558530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> WHAT UP BRO? :wave: NICE PIC!! :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie!Hell yes its nice! I wish I took it! hahaha


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14556181
> *It was a great time !! Cant wait till Oct , Nov and we are planning on another for the people who missed out  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah! I'll be there. When the time comes I'll make you another flyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 22 2009, 10:07 PM~14556454
> *BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> Nukka TAKES SOME GOOD PHOTOS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14556386
> *James found some pics that Mando had posted up and I can't find crap....HELP ME!!!
> *


Did you find them? :dunno: :yes: :nosad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14562594
> *Did you find them? :dunno:  :yes:  :nosad:
> *


Yeah She found them


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 23 2009, 01:26 PM~14561515
> *   work is always good
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

DONT YOU UCE GUYS HAVE JOBS OR HOBBYS? YOUR ALWAYS ON HERE TALKIN!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

ANYBODY MANAGED TO GET PRE REG FORMS FOR THE SUPER EVENTS SHOW? CANT SEEM TO GET THEM, CALLED , THEY SAID THEY WOULD MAIL THEM BUT HAVENT SEEN THEM, IF ANYONE HAS ONE LET ME MAKE SOME COPYS <ID REALLY LIKE TO PRE REG MY GUYS!!  :uh:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

got mine yesterday it should becomin soon


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jul 23 2009, 03:30 PM~14562872
> *ANYBODY MANAGED TO GET PRE REG FORMS FOR THE SUPER EVENTS SHOW? CANT SEEM TO GET THEM, CALLED , THEY SAID THEY WOULD MAIL THEM BUT HAVENT SEEN THEM, IF ANYONE HAS ONE LET ME MAKE SOME COPYS <ID REALLY LIKE TO PRE REG MY GUYS!!   :uh:
> *


THEY WERE HANDING THEM OUT AT YOUR PICNIC.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14556386
> *James found some pics that Mando had posted up and I can't find crap....HELP ME!!!
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jul 23 2009, 03:25 PM~14562810
> *DONT YOU UCE GUYS HAVE JOBS OR HOBBYS? YOUR ALWAYS ON HERE TALKIN!!! :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know what you mean. Two pages back, it looked like they were having a car club meeting! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jul 23 2009, 03:11 PM~14562647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyrizzy! Sup homie, are we still on for volleyball friday nite?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 23 2009, 05:43 PM~14564186
> *WHAT UP AZ
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

2 Members: Big Mando 88, *gzking* back on again! hahaha whats up king


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 23 2009, 05:57 PM~14564326
> *
> Tyrizzy! Sup homie, are we still on for volleyball friday nite?
> *


VolleyBall I will be There!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jul 23 2009, 04:30 PM~14562872
> *ANYBODY MANAGED TO GET PRE REG FORMS FOR THE SUPER EVENTS SHOW? CANT SEEM TO GET THEM, CALLED , THEY SAID THEY WOULD MAIL THEM BUT HAVENT SEEN THEM, IF ANYONE HAS ONE LET ME MAKE SOME COPYS <ID REALLY LIKE TO PRE REG MY GUYS!!   :uh:
> *


I TRIED TO GET THEM TO E-MAIL ME ONE & THE SENT ME A FORM FROM LAST YEAR, DIDN'T WANT TO FILL IT OUT & SEND IT BACK TO THEM, I WANT A CURRENT ONE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 23 2009, 06:00 PM~14564350
> *VolleyBall I will be There!!!!
> *


Hells yeah!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone drink Red Stripe? I bought a six pack today. Taste pretty good.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> SHIT AL IT WAS AWESOME!! WISH YOU BOYZ COULD HAVE BEEN UP HERE TO KICK IT WITH US!!!
> 
> TONS OF RIDEZ, SHOW WAS ILL...HOP-OFF REAL GOOD!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2009, 06:17 PM~14564509
> *I TRIED TO GET THEM TO E-MAIL ME ONE & THE SENT ME A FORM FROM LAST YEAR, DIDN'T WANT TO FILL IT OUT & SEND IT BACK TO THEM, I WANT A CURRENT ONE!
> *


SAVE THESE TO YOUR PITCHERS THEN PRINT THEM ON YOUR COMPUTER.THATS ALL I DID. GAVE OURS TO HIM BY HAND AND GOT A RECIEPT TWO WEEKS AGO.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2009, 06:17 PM~14564509
> *I TRIED TO GET THEM TO E-MAIL ME ONE & THE SENT ME A FORM FROM LAST YEAR, DIDN'T WANT TO FILL IT OUT & SEND IT BACK TO THEM, I WANT A CURRENT ONE!
> *


SAVE THESE TO YOUR PITCHERS THEN PRINT THEM ON YOUR COMPUTER.THATS ALL I DID. GAVE OURS TO HIM BY HAND AND GOT A RECIEPT TWO WEEKS AGO.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 23 2009, 10:15 PM~14566152
> *SAVE THESE TO YOUR PITCHERS THEN PRINT THEM ON YOUR COMPUTER.THATS ALL I DID. GAVE OURS TO HIM BY HAND AND GOT A RECIEPT TWO WEEKS AGO.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha Its says to notify car show staff if your entry is photographed by a commercial or freelance photographer!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14566152
> *SAVE THESE TO YOUR PITCHERS THEN PRINT THEM ON YOUR COMPUTER.THATS ALL I DID. GAVE OURS TO HIM BY HAND AND GOT A RECIEPT TWO WEEKS AGO.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NEW IMAGE C.C. GOOD LOOKIN' OUT!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 23 2009, 02:57 PM~14562478
> *sup homie!Hell yes its nice! I wish I took it! hahaha
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MAYBE FOR THE SUPER EVENTS SHOW YOU CAN TAKE PICS OF SOME COCHINAS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > SHIT AL IT WAS AWESOME!! WISH YOU BOYZ COULD HAVE BEEN UP HERE TO KICK IT WITH US!!!
> >
> > TONS OF RIDEZ, SHOW WAS ILL...HOP-OFF REAL GOOD!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Q vo mi gente. :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14562594
> *Did you find them? :dunno:  :yes:  :nosad:
> *


Sorry I didnt know where I posted this reply, I hardly ever get on here and was hoping that if I just searched for Justin's posts I could find them but heck that didnt help me. 
Thanks though, the pictures were awesome!!!!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jul 24 2009, 12:40 PM~14571458
> *Sorry I didnt know where I posted this reply, I hardly ever get on here and was hoping that if I just searched for Justin's posts I could find them but heck that didnt help me.
> Thanks though, the pictures were awesome!!!!!!
> *


Thanks! You can find alot of what I shoot on my website or myspace. From time to time I will post a couple here on the forum.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14571048
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP BROTHA? :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jul 24 2009, 01:54 PM~14572213
> *Whats Up AZ!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

JOSE A GARCIA

who are you??????


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2009, 06:17 PM~14564509
> *I TRIED TO GET THEM TO E-MAIL ME ONE & THE SENT ME A FORM FROM LAST YEAR, DIDN'T WANT TO FILL IT OUT & SEND IT BACK TO THEM, I WANT A CURRENT ONE!
> *


i got one


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 24 2009, 04:13 PM~14573736
> *JOSE A GARCIA
> 
> who are you??????
> *


IM YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueice1_@Jul 24 2009, 10:13 AM~14569896
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


who dis?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

IMPERIALS CAR SHOW AT CERRITOS COLLEGE


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Jul 25 2009, 11:32 AM~14579008
> *IMPERIALS CAR SHOW AT CERRITOS COLLEGE
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics homie!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats az side we got the Lowrider Supreme shipment coming in soon. You can start ordering now. order by contacing by Al Luna (lunas64) here on LIL or email: [email protected]



















*Coming Soon!* _Lowrider Supreme Summer Cruise Nite _

Events details will posted later this month!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jul 24 2009, 11:05 PM~14576663
> *who dis?
> *


cholo!!!!!



Techniquesphx nice pics homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Jul 25 2009, 11:32 AM~14579008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I love hynas with tatts!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

nice pix...... :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

If you or anyone you know needs a resume...hit me up! I do great resumes, offer interview tips/techniques that will get you hired. Great work, cheap prices, quick turnaround! Vegas is coming up...dont get stuck at home with no job!


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Jul 25 2009, 10:57 AM~14579179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cars, :biggrin: Chicks and Pics!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 25 2009, 11:19 AM~14579295
> *If you or anyone you know needs a resume...hit me up! I do great resumes, offer interview tips/techniques that will get you hired. Great work, cheap prices, quick turnaround!  Vegas is coming up...dont get stuck at home with no job!
> *


tip of the day........"get a job"............ :biggrin: 

'sup JEN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NICE PICS


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTMFT !!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2009, 05:57 PM~14580601
> *tip of the day........"get a job"............ :biggrin:
> 
> 'sup JEN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 25 2009, 12:19 PM~14579295
> *If you or anyone you know needs a resume...hit me up! I do great resumes, offer interview tips/techniques that will get you hired. Great work, cheap prices, quick turnaround!  Vegas is coming up...dont get stuck at home with no job!
> *


call me jen.... 602-763-6980


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Whats up AZ


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2009, 11:56 PM~14583054
> *call me jen.... 602-763-6980
> *


LOL YOU NEED A JOBZ BEN?


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH LOVE PHX!! REPRESENT THOSE CARROS WERE SICK !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 26 2009, 02:02 AM~14583459
> *LOL YOU NEED A JOBZ BEN?
> *


yup, me and the kids have a bad habit called "eating" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2009, 02:42 AM~14583528
> *yup, me and the kids have a bad habit called "eating" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 26 2009, 02:05 AM~14583463
> *MUCH LOVE PHX!! REPRESENT THOSE CARROS WERE SICK !!
> *


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2009, 02:42 AM~14583528
> *yup, me and the kids have a bad habit called "eating" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2009, 02:42 AM~14583528
> *yup, me and the kids have a bad habit called "eating" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CMC!!! What up homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Buenos dias AZ Siders!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2009, 12:51 PM~14585539
> *Buenos dias AZ Siders!!!
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14585539
> *Buenos dias AZ Siders!!!
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Much Lowrider Luv to the BIG BAD ASS AZ!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

FOR SALE: Alpine ERA-G320 sound processor.
Plans changed, no longer needed.
$300.00 or best offer. PM for more details.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 26 2009, 05:26 AM~14583736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nada just here chillin at home


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*STEADYDIPPIN09 in the house!!!!!!!*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

DAM ITS HOT OUT SIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, RC6DEUCE, JM0NEY, azrdr

What Up AZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 26 2009, 04:48 PM~14587248
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: gzking, RC6DEUCE, JM0NEY, azrdr
> 
> ...


Whats up KING! Monastery was badass friday nite! :thumbsup: Cant wait to get to go again! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2009, 06:00 PM~14587753
> *Whats up KING! Monastery was badass friday nite! :thumbsup: Cant wait to get to go again! :biggrin:
> *


Yes hopefully real soon again . It was a real good time need to get more people out there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 26 2009, 06:02 PM~14587763
> *Yes hopefully real soon again . It was a real good time need to get more people out there
> *


Hells yeah! Tournament style! I was thinking of getting together one night somewhere and play dominoes. We could even take the bones out there


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2009, 06:03 PM~14587771
> *Hells yeah! Tournament style! I was thinking of getting together one night somewhere and play dominoes. We could even take the bones out there
> *


That would be cool.. They have a BIG ASS CHECKER board there also


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 26 2009, 06:07 PM~14587788
> *That would be cool.. They have a BIG ASS CHECKER board there also
> *


I saw that. But use bottles of beer!!!!! I jump your beer, i drink your beer!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14587801
> *I saw that. But use bottles of beer!!!!! I jump your beer, i drink your beer!
> *


Could get expensive :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Tomorrow
113 ° / 88 °
Mostly Sunny 



:angry: :angry:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

--------------WHATS UP AZ!---------------


I AM OFFERING AN AUGUST SUMMER PAINT SPECIAL.
ANYONE LOOKING FOR A MAKE OVER? LOOKING TO GET GRAFFICS OR PINSTRIPES ON YOUR CURRENT PAINT JOB? LOOKING TO GET YOUR STREET CAR PAINTED? NOW HERE IS YOUR CHANCE! GIVE ME A CALL AND LETS SEE WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU. SCHEDULE YOUR PAINT JOB NOW.


-------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT------------
----------------- 623-221-5261-------------------
------------------- ALBERT -------------------


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 sale new price $$$$$$ 6,200 $$$$$$ IM ME


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 26 2009, 08:11 PM~14588806
> *4 sale new price  $$$$$$ 6,200 $$$$$$  IM ME
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I want for xmas!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2009, 07:13 PM~14588830
> *Thats what I want for xmas!
> *


THEN U BETTER NOT BE NAUGHTY HOMEBOY!!!! THATS THE RIDE U WANT TOO HUH?? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2009, 08:45 PM~14589123
> *THEN U BETTER NOT BE NAUGHTY HOMEBOY!!!! THATS THE RIDE U WANT TOO HUH??  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir! buy it for me! lol :cheesy: but i kinda of want a 07 lincoln towncar as well. we'll see soon!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CRAZY GIRL (Feb 24, 2009)

SORRY TO ALL YOLL . I OPEN A NEW TOPIC DIDINT WANT TO. SORRY 
GOOD MORNING AZ HOP YOU ALL HADE SAFE $GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY GIRL_@Jul 27 2009, 08:40 AM~14592005
> *SORRY TO ALL YOLL . I OPEN A NEW TOPIC DIDINT WANT TO. SORRY
> GOOD MORNING AZ HOP YOU ALL HADE SAFE $GOOD WEEKEND
> *


what new topic????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2009, 11:07 AM~14593372
> *what new topic????
> *


x2???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14592632
> *
> *



WA'SUP TERMITE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2009, 11:07 AM~14593372
> *what new topic????
> *


QUE ROLLO BIG BEN? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2009, 12:14 PM~14594016
> *QUE ROLLO BIG BEN? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up homeboy???????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup BigBen!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 06:08 PM~14597977
> *Sup BigBen!
> *


whats up homie


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: gzking, Ben'sCustomWheels, CRAZY GIRL, Big Mando 88, Black86Cutty


What up ??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: azking, CRAZY GIRL, Big Mando 88, Black86Cutty


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2009, 06:16 PM~14598055
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:      azking, CRAZY GIRL, Big Mando 88, Black86Cutty
> *


MAybe i should change my screen name to azking instead of gzking


----------



## CRAZY GIRL (Feb 24, 2009)

SORRY THERES NO NEW TOPIC SO GET OFF MY BACC


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY GIRL_@Jul 27 2009, 05:21 PM~14598109
> *SORRY THERES NO NEW TOPIC SO GET OFF MY BACC
> *


Dammmmm U came in here talking about it!! What up?? :werd: :nono: :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 06:17 PM~14598071
> *MAybe i should change my screen name to azking instead of gzking
> *


what does the gz mean?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2009, 06:12 PM~14598010
> *whats up homie
> *


chillin bro whats new with you?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 06:41 PM~14598286
> *what does the gz mean?
> *


Minitruckin Club I was in GroundZero


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 06:54 PM~14598393
> *Minitruckin Club I was in GroundZero
> *


cool! me and some homies were gonna start one, but I rolled with La Raza C.C. til I moved out to here.

This was the plaque I designed


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 06:58 PM~14598425
> *cool! me and some homies were gonna start one, but I rolled with La Raza C.C. til I moved out to here.
> 
> This was the plaque I designed
> ...


Cool I was with GroundZero for alot of years , James was also in the club


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 07:10 PM~14598525
> *Cool I was with GroundZero for alot of years , James was also in the club
> *


Cool, I use to have a 84 kutty convert, 94 lincoln and the 88 mazda mini, once I sell the mini truck then Im gonna get back into a lowlow. Did the mini truck for a minute but there aint nothing like pumps & dumps. I had gotten a few 3 wheel tickets! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you guys seen this shit :0 i think its bullshit


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 07:21 PM~14598582
> *Have you guys seen this shit :0 i think its bullshit
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: im scared


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2009, 06:03 PM~14587771
> *Hells yeah! Tournament style! I was thinking of getting together one night somewhere and play dominoes. We could even take the bones out there
> *


fuck ya im down for that


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 27 2009, 08:36 PM~14599373
> *fuck ya im down for that
> *


tennesse. mark my shit :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 06:17 PM~14598071
> *MAybe i should change my screen name to azking instead of gzking
> *


may u should change it to giz king you baby poppin animal


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14599447
> *may u should change it to giz king you baby poppin animal
> *


LMAO


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

I GOT A TEXT FROM JIMMY FROM THE INTRUDERS AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHNNY LAZOYA. THE AZ SUPER SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SEPTEMBER 26th AND 27th............. WE GOT ONE MORE MONTH TO GET READY. FOR ALL THOSE THAT WAITE TILL THE LAST MINUTE.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14599690
> *I GOT A TEXT FROM JIMMY FROM THE INTRUDERS AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHNNY LAZOYA. THE AZ SUPER SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SEPTEMBER 26th AND 27th............. WE GOT ONE MORE MONTH TO GET READY. FOR ALL THOSE THAT WAITE TILL THE LAST MINUTE.
> *


Ahh shit I HOPE I CAN GET MY EL CAMINO DONE BY THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2009, 06:02 PM~14597916
> *whats up homeboy???????
> *


NUTHIN MUCH...JUS TRYIN TO KEEP COOL IN THIS HEAT!!:biggrin: JUS HEARD THAT THE SUPER SHOW GOT MOVED TO SEPTEMBER!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14600358
> *NUTHIN MUCH...JUS TRYIN TO KEEP COOL IN THIS HEAT!!:biggrin: JUS HEARD THAT THE SUPER SHOW GOT MOVED TO SEPTEMBER!!
> *


Have they started an offical forum about the show being MOVED ??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 09:46 PM~14600376
> *Have they started an offical forum about the show being MOVED ??
> *


Don't know?? Would be nice to know if its true or not...homie from New Image did post it and he did get the news from Lazoya himself!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2009, 09:53 PM~14600463
> *Don't know?? Would be nice to know if its true or not...homie from New Image did post it and he did get the news from Lazoya himself!!
> *


Yeah it would be nice if he came on here just to comfirm it , Not saying i dont believe the above message . Just a eace of mind . I am sure others that have paid already would also like to know


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14599447
> *may u should change it to giz king you baby poppin animal
> *


dayum! lol

Hey tyrone, we never saw that chics titty pop out that shirt. :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 10:03 PM~14600613
> *dayum! lol
> 
> Hey tyrone, we never saw that chics titty pop out that shirt. :cheesy:
> *


She had some tig o bittys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14599690
> *I GOT A TEXT FROM JIMMY FROM THE INTRUDERS AND JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOHNNY LAZOYA. THE AZ SUPER SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SEPTEMBER 26th AND 27th............. WE GOT ONE MORE MONTH TO GET READY. FOR ALL THOSE THAT WAITE TILL THE LAST MINUTE.
> *


Shit!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14600627
> *She had some tig o bittys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah she did. She knew we were watching so she kept pulling the shirt down


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 10:05 PM~14600647
> *fuck yeah she did. She knew we were watching so she kept pulling the shirt down
> *


PERVERTS !!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 10:06 PM~14600654
> *PERVERTS !!!!
> *


Its not perveted when your drunk! :cheesy: :biggrin: and she wasnt sober either


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT-------------------------



GOOD TALKING TO YOU NEW IMAGE SOLDIER. LETS GET YOUR SHIT DONE!
ANYONE ELSE NEEDS WORK DONE HIT ME UP. SUMMER SPECIALS. SET YOUR APPOINTMENT NOW. ALBERT 623-221-5261.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14599776
> *Ahh shit I HOPE I CAN GET MY EL CAMINO DONE BY THEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SAVE IT FOR VEGAS! DONT SPOIL THE SUPRISE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jul 27 2009, 06:17 PM~14598071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2009, 07:32 AM~14602917
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :wave:
> *


good morning


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning locos


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2009, 09:41 AM~14603904
> *good morning locos
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: VATOS LOCOS FOREVER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2009, 09:47 AM~14603950
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: VATOS LOCOS FOREVER!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


simon ese!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Still need one more Ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 28 2009, 09:53 AM~14603994
> *Still need one more Ben!
> 
> 
> ...


today homie, i appreciate you bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

WUT UP  ME N MY FAM GOIN TO TAKE A TRIP TO AZ....WERE IS SOME GOOD PLACES TO CHECK OUT....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 28 2009, 10:26 AM~14604288
> *WUT UP  ME N MY FAM GOIN TO TAKE A TRIP TO AZ....WERE IS SOME GOOD PLACES TO CHECK OUT....
> *


south phx on sunday night!!!!!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:biggrin: WHAT IT DO BIG AZ?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jul 28 2009, 02:08 PM~14607121
> *:biggrin:  WHAT IT DO BIG AZ?
> *


Aw Shit Mando in the house!!! Wheres Pinky???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

A shot I did for CaliMob! The CaliMob sticker on the bottom side of a skateboard.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jul 28 2009, 03:08 PM~14607121
> *:biggrin:  WHAT IT DO BIG AZ?
> *


whats up homie where the hell have you been....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2009, 12:13 PM~14594005
> *WA'SUP TERMITE?
> *


just got back from the White mountains looking for another project.
84 degrees!!! It was fucking nice :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:31 PM~14610445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Q-vo mi gente


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: New-Image-soldier, kandylac, MARIO_B, Big Mando 88, azmobn06, 1983 lincoln, Black86Cutty

WHAT UP ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright AZ Side
Clearing out my garage, I got (5) 13X7 chinas all chrome for sale.
2 of them have curb checks, the other 3 are in good condition with minimal rash.
These we're not mine so don't trip on the curb checks. 4 tires are still good and the 5th could use replacement. I'm throwing in 2 used BFG's. Need to get rid of them.
Use as spares or for those hoppers. Everything including adapters and knockoff's for $300 firm.
Here's some pics. PM me.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14610659
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: New-Image-soldier, kandylac, MARIO_B, Big Mando 88, azmobn06, 1983 lincoln, Black86Cutty
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies???


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2009, 09:00 PM~14610837
> *whats up homies???
> *


whats up ben, how u been homie?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:420: :420: :420: :420: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Jul 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14610870
> *whats up ben, how u been homie?
> *


chillin like a villan :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14610659
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: New-Image-soldier, kandylac, MARIO_B, Big Mando 88, azmobn06, 1983 lincoln, Black86Cutty
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2009, 02:42 PM~14606823
> *south phx on sunday night!!!!!
> *


THATS WUTS UP.HOW FAR IS PHX FROM LA?


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

To the homies of lay it low in AZ,

Asking for your help! Sometime last week my car was stolen out of my boys back yard. These assholes kicked down his fence and took my ride. I am asking for your help homies, help me find my ride
heres is a pic of it










its a 1973 impala stolen out of Mesa, had no interior, no bumpers, car is primered in and out. 

please if u hear ,see, or know anyone tryin to sell primered parts of this make and model let me know(PM ME), any news would be greatful.
Thanks again homies RESPECT.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Aww chit...that's fucked. Keep an ear out over here in Avondale.


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 28 2009, 08:29 PM~14611219
> *Aww chit...that's fucked. Keep an ear out over here in Avondale.
> *


 Thanks homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Jul 28 2009, 09:33 PM~14611269
> *Thanks homie
> *


No problem.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 28 2009, 08:27 PM~14610389
> *just got back from the White mountains looking for another project.
> 84 degrees!!! It was fucking nice :biggrin:
> *


Dats koo bro! Really koo...it has been so freakin hot the past couple days!! Arrrrrgh!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14611036
> *To the  homies of lay it low in AZ,
> 
> Asking for your help! Sometime last week my car was stolen out of my boys back yard. These assholes kicked down his fence and took my ride. I am asking for your help homies, help me find my ride
> ...


Where at in mesa??? FUCK THIEVES !!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14611036
> *To the  homies of lay it low in AZ,
> 
> Asking for your help! Sometime last week my car was stolen out of my boys back yard. These assholes kicked down his fence and took my ride. I am asking for your help homies, help me find my ride
> ...



Check craigslist! I'll keep an eye out in chandler


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 29 2009, 08:05 AM~14614310
> *Where at in mesa???  FUCK THIEVES !!!!
> *



X1,000,000,000!!!!!!! :angry: ALL THIEVES ARE A BUNCH OF BITCH ASS HATERS THAT CANT AFFORD TO BUY THEIR OWN SHIT SO THEY STEAL FROM OTHERS!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2009, 08:18 AM~14614408
> *Check craigslist! I'll keep an eye out in chandler
> *


QUE PASA BIG MANDO? :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2009, 08:18 AM~14614408
> *Check craigslist! I'll keep an eye out in chandler
> *


I already checked craigslist this morning , will keep my eye out around mesa also


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 29 2009, 08:34 AM~14614578
> *I already checked craigslist this morning , will keep my eye out around mesa also
> *


it will be a minute before they post. if thats the case. Anyone building a car like that????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2009, 08:37 AM~14614603
> *it will be a minute before they post. if thats the case. Anyone building a car like that????
> *


I have not seen anyone saying they are builing one , Maybe CHIP FOOSE ???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 29 2009, 08:38 AM~14614613
> *I have not seen anyone saying they are builing one , Maybe CHIP FOOSE ???
> *


yeah thats what I thought! Maybe he will get it back in 7 days


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Guess i shall go to work now !! chat at ya later


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2009, 09:51 PM~14611506
> *Dats koo bro! Really koo...it has been so freakin hot the past couple days!! Arrrrrgh!!
> *


After Payson my gauge read 118!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 29 2009, 08:43 AM~14614654
> *Guess i shall go to work now !! chat at ya later
> *


hahaha IM ON VACATION! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 29 2009, 08:44 AM~14614664
> *After Payson my gauge read 118!!!
> *



DAMN!!! I BET YOU WERE LIKE.... :angry: :angry:   :rant: :rant: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 29 2009, 09:27 AM~14614997
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" PEOPLE WHO TAKE OTHER PEOPLES SHIT"

SHOULD GET NO MERCY !!!!!! FUCK THEM !! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

KNIGHTS IMAGE WILL KEEP OUR EYES OPEN....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 28 2009, 09:09 PM~14610964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT, whats up homie???


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2009, 08:21 AM~14614439
> *X1,000,000,000!!!!!!! :angry: ALL THIEVES ARE A BUNCH OF BITCH ASS HATERS THAT CANT AFFORD TO BUY THEIR OWN SHIT SO THEY STEAL FROM OTHERS!!!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


yeah some punk ass mofos stole my rims and chrome pumps kinda makes me feel like giving up on lowriding [email protected]#$% haters 


:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

I HAVE A COUPLE OF SAMSUNG MESSANGER PHONES FOR SALE. BRAND NEW USED FOR ONLY 3 DAYS AND STILL HAVE THE BOXES.PAID $179 WILL LET GO FOR $120 EACH..





























ALSO HAVE A PIC PHONE SAMSUNG U340 NEW ALSO $40


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2009, 12:24 PM~14616631
> *about 6 hours
> yup  :angry:
> *


 CANT WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH SO WE CAN START OUR VACATION....IF WE LIKE AZ WE THINKN BOUT MOVING THERE


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47+Jul 29 2009, 01:36 PM~14617451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats good homie hope you like the heat!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2009, 02:30 PM~14618013
> *are they for cricket homie????
> thats good homie hope you like the heat!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes they are flashed for cricket. and can be flashed back to any service..


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14611036
> *To the  homies of lay it low in AZ,
> 
> Asking for your help! Sometime last week my car was stolen out of my boys back yard. These assholes kicked down his fence and took my ride. I am asking for your help homies, help me find my ride
> ...


FUCKIN ASS HOLES..  ILL KEEP AN EYE OUT IN GOODYEAR AND BUCKEY


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 02:17 PM~14617891
> * CANT WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH SO WE CAN START OUR VACATION....IF WE LIKE AZ WE THINKN BOUT MOVING THERE
> *


what days will you be out here


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 02:17 PM~14617891
> * CANT WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH SO WE CAN START OUR VACATION....IF WE LIKE AZ WE THINKN BOUT MOVING THERE
> *


thats cool homie! Think you will like the az side!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14611036
> *To the  homies of lay it low in AZ,
> 
> Asking for your help! Sometime last week my car was stolen out of my boys back yard. These assholes kicked down his fence and took my ride. I am asking for your help homies, help me find my ride
> ...


DAMN THATS FUCKED UP! ILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14618889
> *thats cool homie! Think you will like the az side!
> *


I THINK I WILL 2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 29 2009, 03:50 PM~14618865
> *what days will you be out here
> *


NO EXACT DATE YET,BUT HOPEFULLY TOWARD THE MIDDLE OF THE MONTH..WERE GONNA CHILL THERE FOR A WEEK OR 2 AND THEN HEAD 2 CALI.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 05:16 PM~14619887
> *NO EXACT DATE YET,BUT HOPEFULLY TOWARD THE MIDDLE OF THE MONTH..WERE GONNA CHILL THERE FOR A WEEK OR 2 AND THEN HEAD 2 CALI.
> *


there will be a real nice night show on the 22 it will be bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 29 2009, 05:19 PM~14619943
> *there will be a real nice night show on the 22 it will be bad ass  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUTS UP I HEARD ITS HOT AS HELL THERE


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

HELL ya but this show is at night so it will be cool. they did this show a year ago in mesa and it was real fun.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 29 2009, 05:25 PM~14620027
> *HELL ya but this show is at night so it will be cool. they did this show a year ago in mesa and it was real fun.
> *


SOUNDS COOL...I CANT WAIT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

DO YALL CRUISE ON THE WEEKENDS


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

:biggrin: south side on sunday of course


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 29 2009, 05:30 PM~14620097
> *:biggrin: south side on sunday of course
> *


  YALL GOT SOME CLEAN AZZ RIDES OUT THERE..


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 29 2009, 12:25 PM~14616639
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, whats up homie???
> *


whats up big ben......trying to keep cool.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 05:29 PM~14620080
> *DO YALL CRUISE ON THE WEEKENDS
> *


every fucking weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2009, 05:37 PM~14620192
> *every fucking weekend!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUTS UP,I LIKE AZ ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey homies. Im updating my email contacts. email me your name and email address so i can add it to my list thx

[email protected]


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

What up AZ!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

To The Top For The Big Bad AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 05:47 PM~14620336
> *THATS WUTS UP,I LIKE AZ ALREADY :biggrin:
> *


AZ IS DA BEST BABY EVERYONE LOVES OUR CITY BEAUTIFUL WEATHER BEAUTIFUL CARS AND MOST OF ALL BEAUTIFUL WOMEN :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

SENDIN LOVE TO ALL MY AZ RIDERZ KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 29 2009, 10:54 PM~14623194
> *SENDIN LOVE TO ALL MY AZ RIDERZ KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 29 2009, 05:22 PM~14619990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning Az Siderz, My family and I will be heading up north to Oak Creek to camp, drink, fish, drink, bbq, drink and hang out and drink in the cool weather!!! Damn I'm gonna miss this heat!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2009, 07:59 AM~14625644
> *Morning Az Siderz, My family and I will be heading up north to Oak Creek to camp, drink, fish, drink, bbq, drink and hang out and drink in the cool weather!!! Damn I'm gonna miss this heat!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY !!! HAVE FUN DRINKIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14623182
> *AZ IS DA BEST BABY EVERYONE LOVES OUR CITY BEAUTIFUL WEATHER BEAUTIFUL CARS AND MOST OF ALL BEAUTIFUL WOMEN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2009, 07:59 AM~14625644
> *Morning Az Siderz, My family and I will be heading up north to Oak Creek to camp, drink, fish, drink, bbq, drink and hang out and drink in the cool weather!!! Damn I'm gonna miss this heat!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


See you when you get back homie! I'll be at KarzIcon aka Krazy Kutting friday & saturday doing a photoshoot/feature for the magazine! Gonna be badass. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14623194
> *SENDIN LOVE TO ALL MY AZ RIDERZ KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14623103
> *To The Top For The Big Bad AZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 29 2009, 05:29 PM~14620080
> *DO YALL CRUISE ON THE WEEKENDS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I DO CUSTOM CAR AUDIO,IF NE 1 WANT SUM WORK DONE.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2009, 08:42 AM~14625942
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14623182
> *AZ IS DA BEST BABY EVERYONE LOVES OUR CITY BEAUTIFUL WEATHER BEAUTIFUL CARS AND MOST OF ALL BEAUTIFUL WOMEN :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: X1,000,000!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 30 2009, 08:48 AM~14626001
> *I DO CUSTOM CAR AUDIO,IF NE 1 WANT SUM WORK DONE.......
> 
> 
> ...


IF EVERYTHING WORK OUT I MIGHT OPN UP SHOP N AZ :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2009, 08:50 AM~14626023
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: X1,000,000!!!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 30 2009, 08:52 AM~14626032
> *IM READY :biggrin:
> *


THE GOOD THING ABOUT BEING HOT IN AZ IS THAT THE WOMEN WEAR LESS CLOTHES!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

babygirl..
fuck u doin in az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14623194
> *SENDIN LOVE TO ALL MY AZ RIDERZ KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS SEXY CHICA!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2009, 07:59 AM~14625644
> *Morning Az Siderz, My family and I will be heading up north to Oak Creek to camp, drink, fish, drink, bbq, drink and hang out and drink in the cool weather!!! Damn I'm gonna miss this heat!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


   I WISH I COULD GET OUT THIS HEAT TOO!!!! :angry: :angry: ARRRRRRGH!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: ITS KOO...I STILL LOVE MY CITY TO THE FULLEST NO MATTER HOW HOT IT GETS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 30 2009, 08:48 AM~14626001
> *I DO CUSTOM CAR AUDIO,IF NE 1 WANT SUM WORK DONE.......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 30 2009, 08:25 AM~14625804
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



QUE PASA HOMIE? :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Its a sad day. I was eating breakfast and fucking ran out of Tapatio! :angry:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You got skills Ese!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: jsobera, Big Mando 88 

Morning brotha!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jul 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14626511
> *Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: jsobera, Big Mando 88
> 
> Morning brotha!!!
> *


whats up! Whats poppin?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 30 2009, 09:10 AM~14626201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the love and support homies! Club/Raza Unity az-style


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" 4-sale " :biggrin: " 4-sale " :biggrin: 

$ 800.00 245/75R16-new tires. 8-hole chevy..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

"  If you are looking to be in a car club , "

" :biggrin: We are looking for you :cheesy: "


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats happening az????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2009, 07:59 AM~14625644
> *Morning Az Siderz, My family and I will be heading up north to Oak Creek to camp, drink, fish, drink, bbq, drink and hang out and drink in the cool weather!!! Damn I'm gonna miss this heat!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I just got back from the White Mountains around Show Low and Pinetop with the weather around 78 degrees and 84 in Heber!

PM sent


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2009, 10:38 AM~14626999
> *whats happening az????
> *


what up ninja


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14588154
> *--------------WHATS UP AZ!---------------
> I AM OFFERING AN AUGUST SUMMER PAINT SPECIAL.
> ANYONE LOOKING FOR A MAKE OVER? LOOKING TO GET GRAFFICS OR PINSTRIPES ON YOUR CURRENT PAINT JOB? LOOKING TO GET YOUR STREET CAR PAINTED? NOW HERE IS YOUR CHANCE! GIVE ME A CALL AND LETS SEE WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU.  SCHEDULE YOUR PAINT JOB NOW.
> ...



First Summer Special is in the works. Will take pics and updates tonight!!!
It's an 84 Cutlass Supreme and plans are for it to be shown in Sept.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 12:00 PM~14627921
> *First Summer Special is in the works. Will take pics and updates tonight!!!
> It's an 84 Cutlass Supreme and plans are for it to be shown in Sept.
> *



I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS HOMIE!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 30 2009, 09:53 AM~14626582
> *Not much homie, Just working on some projects. Whats new with you?
> *


NUTHIN MUCH...JUS CHILLIN ON LAY IT LOW AT WORK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2009, 10:38 AM~14626999
> *whats happening az????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2009, 12:12 PM~14628049
> *NUTHIN MUCH...JUS CHILLIN ON LAY IT LOW AT WORK!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that sux. Im on vacation so its all good over here!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2009, 12:11 PM~14628036
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS HOMIE!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2009, 08:58 AM~14626083
> *THE GOOD THING ABOUT BEING HOT IN AZ IS THAT THE WOMEN WEAR LESS CLOTHES!!!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 I THINK I MIGH LEAVE THE WIFEY HOME 4 THIS TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 30 2009, 01:20 PM~14628982
> *:0  :0  I THINK I MIGH LEAVE THE WIFEY HOME 4 THIS TRIP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 30 2009, 01:22 PM~14629001
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2009, 09:09 AM~14626190
> *NICE WORK BRO!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMMI


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

que onda GATO! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up arizona what's new gente


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

HELLO B1G AZ..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jul 30 2009, 11:53 AM~14627823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck is this asshole


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ?


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 30 2009, 02:45 PM~14629813
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: what's up Ruben


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Jul 30 2009, 02:55 PM~14629907
> *HELLO B1G AZ..
> *


What up. Vato how you been bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14630398
> *que onda loco???
> *


Nada wey y tu ke rollo how you been


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jul 30 2009, 05:58 PM~14631640
> *:wave:
> *


Ke tranza Enrique :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 12:00 PM~14627921
> *First Summer Special is in the works. Will take pics and updates tonight!!!
> It's an 84 Cutlass Supreme and plans are for it to be shown in Sept.
> *


Here it is...84 cutty. Just got in 2 days ago. Dropped off last night.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: gzking, locdownmexikan, backyard boogie cc 


:wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

sp1293060 Who is this ??? someone spyn on AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 07:20 PM~14632371
> *Here it is...84 cutty. Just got in 2 days ago. Dropped off last night.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!! Cutty is coming along nice Termite! Can't wait to see it when its done brotha!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

hey big mando camando saME SHIT GOIN DOWN THIS FRI NIGHT. put out the word and ill bring the dominos


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2009, 01:56 AM~14624650
> *and you heard correct!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> tell me about it homie........ :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HAHA FUCKIN BEN I KNEW YOU WOULD AGREE WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 30 2009, 08:25 AM~14625804
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOVE BIG MANDO DON'T KNOW YA BUTTA YOU ALWAYS COMMENT MY SHIT SOO PROPS HOMIE KEEP REPPIN PHX BABY :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

AZ SIDE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO IT IS MUCH LOVE HOMIES KEEP IT REAL


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14634271
> *AZ SIDE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO IT IS MUCH LOVE HOMIES KEEP IT REAL
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

whats crackin bill :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

What up nukka !!!
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gzking, jsobera


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 30 2009, 10:19 PM~14634549
> *What up nukka !!!
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gzking, jsobera
> *



What up doggie!!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14634271
> *AZ SIDE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO IT IS MUCH LOVE HOMIES KEEP IT REAL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 30 2009, 08:55 PM~14633481
> *hey big mando camando saME SHIT GOIN DOWN THIS FRI NIGHT. put out the word and ill bring the dominos
> *


i got your txt bro. Ill be in yuma. doing a photo shoot at krazy kutting fri & sat. Im down for the following weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14634196
> *LOVE BIG MANDO DON'T KNOW YA BUTTA YOU ALWAYS COMMENT MY SHIT SOO PROPS HOMIE KEEP REPPIN PHX BABY :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


haha thanks for the love beauty! I REP AZ ALL DAY EVERYDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo phoenix people. I got these for sale located in El mirage, 4 reds dumps with alum. blocks i have had them for 2 years the guy i bought them from said they had never been used. $40 for them all. Must pick up, PM if you want em


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

oops forgot pic


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14634271
> *AZ SIDE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO IT IS MUCH LOVE HOMIES KEEP IT REAL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 30 2009, 01:56 PM~14629358
> *que onda GATO! :biggrin:
> *


Ya sabes wey lo mismo I see your brother at the uce pic nic so what's new how's the regal almost done


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)

Is Johnnys show (AUG) really postponed?
thnx


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Jul 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14636690
> *Is Johnnys show (AUG) really postponed?
> thnx
> *


Phx UCE prez called him and he did state the show has been moved to late sept


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14634196
> *LOVE BIG MANDO DON'T KNOW YA BUTTA YOU ALWAYS COMMENT MY SHIT SOO PROPS HOMIE KEEP REPPIN PHX BABY :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT ABOUT ME!!?? :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 31 2009, 08:27 AM~14636774
> *Phx UCE prez called him and he did state the show has been moved to late sept
> *


thnx


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Jul 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14636690
> *Is Johnnys show (AUG) really postponed?
> thnx
> *



:yes: :yes: SEPTEMBER 26TH AND 27TH IS WHAT I HEARD!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 31 2009, 08:25 AM~14636765
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
:wave: WA'SUP BUDDY? :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino+Jul 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14636690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNITY PREZ GOT IT COMFIRMED ITS IN SEPTEMBER! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 31 2009, 08:34 AM~14636817
> *:biggrin:
> :wave: WA'SUP BUDDY? :wave:
> *


READY FOR THE WEEKEND BROTHER?! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14634271
> *AZ SIDE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO IT IS MUCH LOVE HOMIES KEEP IT REAL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2009, 08:44 AM~14636899
> *
> *



QUE PASA HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 31 2009, 08:45 AM~14636906
> *READY FOR THE WEEKEND BROTHER?! :biggrin:
> *



YESSIR!!! :biggrin: :yes: GONNA GIT FADED AND X-RATED!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 31 2009, 08:44 AM~14636900
> *UNITY PREZ GOT IT COMFIRMED ITS IN SEPTEMBER! :biggrin:
> *



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 31 2009, 08:50 AM~14636954
> *QUE PASA HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


working homie!
You?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


try papago plating bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please help us help the kids!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2009, 09:20 AM~14637175
> *working homie!
> You?
> *


ME TOO!!! :biggrin: DAMN A/C WENT OUT THOUGH...NOW I AM :angry: 
 :burn: :rant:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


KERR WEST IN PHOENIX OR METRO PLATING IN MESA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


MIGHT WANNA HIT UP TODD AT STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 31 2009, 10:31 AM~14637762
> *Please help us help the kids!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE FLYER ESE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


heard Papago is closing up shop (chrome looked like shit anyway), Kerr West does alot of high end chrome. Streetlife does good chrome.
I have all undercarriege/suspension from Streetlife and all the small bolts, oil pans and misc. stuff done at Kerr West


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


hey homeboy hit up ray from world wide ese he a good vato and would work with you pm me ill get you his num he just did my homeboys ride it came out really good he also patternd out the frame ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2009, 11:28 AM~14638310
> *heard Papago is closing up shop (chrome looked like shit anyway), Kerr West does alot of high end chrome. Streetlife does good chrome.
> I have all undercarriege/suspension from Streetlife and all the small bolts, oil pans and misc. stuff done at Kerr West
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE TERMITE!!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE A DALE JR. FAN :biggrin: WHAT UP WIT THAT #5 CAR POSTER IN THE BACKGROUND!!?? :angry: J/K BRO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: OH I SEE THE DALE JR. POSTER NOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jul 31 2009, 11:02 AM~14638067
> *KERR WEST IN PHOENIX OR METRO PLATING IN MESA
> *



YES, MIKE AT KERR IS VERY GOOD , I THINK HE IS STILL AT 43 AVE AND CAMELBACK :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 07:20 PM~14632371
> *Here it is...84 cutty. Just got in 2 days ago. Dropped off last night.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE FIRST OF THE AUGUST SPECIAL!!!!!!!! WE WILL GET THEM IN AND OUT. NEED YOUR RIDE TO LOOK GOOD ON THE STREETS???HIT ME UP .
THESE PRICES ARE FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST. 

---------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT--------------------
623-221-5261
ALBERT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: azmobn06, TOP GUN, BIGRICHSPIRIT

Albert does great quality work. Hit him up!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 31 2009, 11:48 AM~14638491
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 VERY NICE TERMITE!!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE A DALE JR. FAN :biggrin: WHAT UP WIT THAT #5 CAR POSTER IN THE BACKGROUND!!?? :angry: J/K BRO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: OH I SEE THE DALE JR. POSTER NOW!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


As long as it it not a TOYOTA, Dodge or ford!! (oh, and Jeff Gordon-i hate that fool)!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2009, 01:34 PM~14639508
> *As long as it it not a TOYOTA, Dodge or ford!! (oh, and Jeff Gordon-i hate that fool)!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AGREE WITH YOU 100% HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 AM~14638566
> *YES, MIKE AT KERR IS VERY GOOD , I THINK HE IS STILL AT 43 AVE AND CAMELBACK :biggrin:
> *


YUP!! :yes: :yes: HE IS STILL THERE!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

AZ, I got 3 chinas left for spares, (1) is in good shape-$70 firm.
the other 2 are banged up, $ 55 bucks firm, one has a practically new tire on it.
PM me.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

What up AZ, there is a Car Wash to help with the funeral expenses, Saturday at Check Smart on 75th & Indian School. Southwest corner next to Metro Liquor. 8am - ? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks homies.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 09:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


Concourse plating - 9845 N. 21st ave, suite 5, Phoenix, AZ

they do quality top shelf work. I had some of my chrome by them and some by Todd at Streetlife. If you have the money I definetly would pay the extra dollars and go to Concourse. Todd does give hella good deals though and his plating is nice to....but......you can see the difference.

Both places are pretty fast and do not lose your parts.  my experience anyway.


----------



## Mondizee (Apr 8, 2009)

If anyone can make the drive please come out. Best of show gets $1,000. Hopp winner gets $500 for more info. log on to www.oldschoolenter.com


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 31 2009, 02:26 PM~14639907
> *Concourse plating  - 9845 N. 21st ave, suite 5,  Phoenix, AZ
> 
> they do quality top shelf work.  I had some of my chrome by them and some by Todd at Streetlife.  If you have the money I definetly would pay the extra dollars and go to Concourse.  Todd does give hella good deals though and his plating is nice to....but......you can see the difference.
> ...


Forgot about Concourse


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

What up AZ!! NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS IS OFFICIALLY GOING TO BE OPENING UP HEAR IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS, HERE IS SOME OF OUR WORK.... :biggrin: 











































































AND JUST FINISHING THE LAST OF THE BUFFING AND ASSEMBLY THIS WEEK ON THIS TRUCK..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

I want these out of my garage i have no use for them any more. 4 reds dumps with alum blocks, i was told the dumps had never been used. All 4 for $25, pick up only in El Mirage.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jul 31 2009, 03:54 PM~14640801
> *What up AZ!! NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS IS OFFICIALLY GOING TO BE OPENING  UP HEAR IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS, HERE IS SOME OF OUR WORK.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where is the shop at ??? who bagged the black full size ??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *


Metro Plating in Mesa does great work hit them up 480-833-8453


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 31 2009, 05:42 PM~14641687
> *Metro Plating in Mesa does great work hit them up 480-833-8453
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jul 31 2009, 06:07 PM~14641914
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro can you hook me up with the number of that powder coater you told me about


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 31 2009, 05:42 PM~14641687
> *Metro Plating in Mesa does great work hit them up 480-833-8453
> *


Hell Yea Metro Is The Best


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 31 2009, 06:51 PM~14642349
> *WTF
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW WICH IS WORST THE GIRL OR THE SHIT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 09:14 PM~14643590
> *Hell Yea Metro Is The Best
> *


I used papago plating off of 24th street and washington. they have cheap prices their work is good but they have lost some of my bolts in the past. they do a full air cleaner for my g body for 97 bucks, metro wanted 300 when i checked with them


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 31 2009, 08:33 AM~14636803
> *:yes:  :yes: SEPTEMBER 26TH AND 27TH IS WHAT I HEARD!!
> *


Hopefully its a good turn out alot of people are getting ready for Las vegas :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 31 2009, 09:20 PM~14643645
> *I used papago plating off of 24th street and washington. they have cheap prices their work is good but they have lost some of my bolts in the past. they do a full air cleaner for my g body for 97 bucks, metro wanted 300 when i checked with them
> *


ive used papago in the past and will not go back to them. Just my opinion, besides i believe they are shutting down.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to thank everyone who helped me with the chrome shops. i will look into all of them next week...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 31 2009, 05:51 PM~14642349
> *WTF
> 
> 
> ...


is this car in phx my boy will like to do somthing like that on his sand rail info thanks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2009, 09:36 AM~14646003
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: was u bro was going down ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Aug 1 2009, 12:15 AM~14644743
> *is this car in phx my boy will like to do somthing like that on his sand rail info thanks
> *


no, I took the pic from a forum in off topic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2009, 09:36 AM~14646003
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :wave:
> *


Sup Loco. Just chillin in Yuma at the Krazy Kutting shop! They doin some crazy ass work here. They cut some pedals for my sons bike and they are fucking clean. I'll post up some pics when I get back to phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

that looks pretty tight!!! maybe looks better in person


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 1 2009, 11:51 AM~14646684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it would:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 1 2009, 11:47 AM~14646657
> *Sup Loco. Just chillin in Yuma at the Krazy Kutting shop! They doin some crazy ass work here. They cut some pedals for my sons bike and they are fucking clean. I'll post up some pics when I get back to phoenix :biggrin:
> *


 did you get your other parts for the front end of the keep ??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 31 2009, 01:25 PM~14639410
> *THIS IS THE FIRST OF THE AUGUST SPECIAL!!!!!!!! WE WILL GET THEM IN AND OUT. NEED YOUR RIDE  TO LOOK GOOD ON THE STREETS???HIT ME UP .
> THESE PRICES ARE FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST.
> 
> ...


dropped off Wed. night, body done Thurs night, primered Fri. night.

Will update pics tonight, might be painted :0 
Hit up Albert for those August specials!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

damd that was a pm suposed to go to you big mando o well


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14647703
> *dropped off Wed. night, body done Thurs night, primered Fri. night.
> 
> Will update pics tonight, might be painted :0
> ...



Hell yeah its gonna be nice......... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2009, 03:24 PM~14647741
> *Hell yeah its gonna be nice......... :biggrin:
> *


thanks Mr. Buck :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 31 2009, 08:30 AM~14636788
> *WHAT ABOUT ME!!?? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


much love too ya too no cryin lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 31 2009, 12:21 AM~14635487
> *haha thanks for the love beauty! I REP AZ ALL DAY EVERYDAY!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 31 2009, 05:18 PM~14641505
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Jul 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14634271
> *AZ SIDE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHO IT IS MUCH LOVE HOMIES KEEP IT REAL
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14643823
> *ive used papago in the past and will not go back to them. Just my opinion, besides i believe they are shutting down.
> *


They probably are...I went there about a year ago and the workers were about to throw down in the office. It was crazy and was just standing there watching for about 10 minutes, cussing and pushing. It was the younger chic and the owner I think.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14647703
> *dropped off Wed. night, body done Thurs night, primered Fri. night.
> 
> Will update pics tonight, might be painted :0
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 1 2009, 07:08 PM~14648826
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 1 2009, 10:28 AM~14646287
> *:wave: was u bro was going down ??
> *



NUTHIN MUCH BRO...JUS GONNA CHILL ALL WEEKEND!! :biggrin: WUT BOUT YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14647703
> *dropped off Wed. night, body done Thurs night, primered Fri. night.
> 
> Will update pics tonight, might be painted :0
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: LOOKS VERY NICE BROTHA...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2009, 03:24 PM~14647741
> *Hell yeah its gonna be nice......... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 1 2009, 07:08 PM~14648826
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 1 2009, 05:09 PM~14648264
> *much love too ya too no cryin lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: GRACIAS SEXY CHICA!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2009, 08:21 PM~14649567
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


'sup homes!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 31 2009, 05:00 PM~14641406
> *where is the shop at ??? who bagged the black full size ??
> *


your homeboys at west coast tires thats who did the truck!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2009, 03:17 PM~14647703
> *dropped off Wed. night, body done Thurs night, primered Fri. night.
> 
> Will update pics tonight, might be painted :0
> ...


holly shit....is this shop az version of "overhauled".....thats fast....looks good...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks, just looking to get work in and out and looking good too


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14649945
> *'sup homes!
> *


NUTHIN MUCH...NO MAS AQUI CHILLIN!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: IS IT MENUDO AND CERVEZA TIME YET???! :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

anybody looking for a 21x 6 car hauler? $1500 obo 602







434 3067 ask for alex


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

thats a nice trasport!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

its sunday time to relax,saturday i help with running and some work outs,
next i got to get my ass to huntoning beach.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

so whats going on in the phx west side?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

does any body know to get parts for a 70,71,and 70 monte carlo?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 2 2009, 07:57 AM~14651277
> *holly shit....is this shop az version of "overhauled".....thats fast....looks good...
> *




I WISH I HAD 20 GUY WORKING ON THES CARS. MY BOYS ARE HUNGRY FOR WORK. WE WILL GET THEM IN AND OUT. NEED A MAKEOVER BEFORE THE SEPTEMBER SHOW. HIT ME UP. FAST TURN AROUND TIME.
------------------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT---------------------------

ALBERT
623-221-5261


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 31 2009, 09:20 PM~14643645
> *I used papago plating off of 24th street and washington. they have cheap prices their work is good but they have lost some of my bolts in the past. they do a full air cleaner for my g body for 97 bucks, metro wanted 300 when i checked with them
> *


yeah they are a little pricey but you pay 4 what u get.I used papago in the past and wasn't very happy  what you been up to bro did you sell the blazer?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

get all your chrome done in cali way cheaper......way way cheaper.... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 2 2009, 02:25 PM~14653070
> *does any body know to get parts for a 70,71,and 70 monte carlo?
> *


www.opgi.com nice stuff but it will cost you a grip...........


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 1 2009, 03:23 PM~14647734
> *damd that was a pm suposed to go to you big mando o well
> *


lol did you guys go to monastery fri nite?


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14654745
> *lol did you guys go to monastery fri nite?
> *


that place is tight horseshoes and volleyball courts


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 10:40 AM~14627635
> *I just got back from the White Mountains around Show Low and Pinetop with the weather around 78 degrees and 84 in Heber!
> 
> PM sent
> *


Jus got bakc a few hours ago Bro, I will get with you !


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14653031
> *    :wave:  :wave:
> *



WA'SUP SERGIO? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 2 2009, 02:51 PM~14653192
> *I WISH I HAD 20 GUY WORKING ON THES CARS. MY BOYS ARE HUNGRY FOR WORK. WE WILL  GET THEM IN AND OUT. NEED A MAKEOVER BEFORE THE SEPTEMBER SHOW. HIT ME UP. FAST TURN AROUND TIME.
> ------------------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT---------------------------
> 
> ...



WA'SUP ALBERT? :wave: I WILL HIT YOU UP SOON BROTHA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14654745
> *lol did you guys go to monastery fri nite?
> *


HELL yEAH wE WENT IT WAS A GOOD TIME , Some drunk f**k got hit in the face with a ball funny sh*t :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2009, 09:27 PM~14656084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good !!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 2 2009, 03:02 PM~14653250
> *yeah they are a little pricey but you pay 4 what u get.I used papago in the past and wasn't very happy   what you been up to bro did you sell the blazer?
> *


Yeah sold the blazer to some dude in Arkansas back in December. I got an LS now.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2009, 09:27 PM~14656082
> *WA'SUP ALBERT? :wave: I WILL HIT YOU UP SOON BROTHA!!! :thumbsup:
> *



COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-------------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT--------------------
---------------------------TOP GUN------------------------------


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some pics I shot at Krazy Kutting this past weekend for Sprockets Lowrider Bike Magazine coming out this year! 

They were buildling a bike that is going for bike of the year 









The waterjet getting ready to cut









The CAD design of some pedals they made for me 









The final cut before chrome


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14656436
> *HELL yEAH wE WENT IT WAS A GOOD TIME , Some drunk f**k got hit in the face with a ball funny sh*t  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Aug 2 2009, 12:22 AM~14650518
> *your homeboys at west coast tires thats who did the truck!!!!!
> *


calm down tiger!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 2 2009, 02:51 PM~14653192
> *I WISH I HAD 20 GUY WORKING ON THES CARS. MY BOYS ARE HUNGRY FOR WORK. WE WILL  GET THEM IN AND OUT. NEED A MAKEOVER BEFORE THE SEPTEMBER SHOW. HIT ME UP. FAST TURN AROUND TIME.
> ------------------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT---------------------------
> 
> ...


Havent uploaded the pics yet. Will do later today once I get home from work


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wheels are sold


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Wut up az.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2009, 06:25 AM~14657850
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS UP AZ. HERE IZ SOME PIX OF MY 47 CHEVY COMIN OUT SOON IN THE "623" !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 AM~14658946
> *calm down tiger!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!! QUE PASA BIG BEN? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2009, 09:42 AM~14659085
> *Havent uploaded the pics yet. Will do later today once I get home from work
> *


QUE PASA TERMITE? :wave: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE UPDATED PICS LATER!!! :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

and here iz the one i sold !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 2 2009, 11:27 PM~14656981
> *COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> -------------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT--------------------
> ---------------------------TOP GUN------------------------------
> ...


 :biggrin:  :werd:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

and here iz the 58 i was asking about doing all the chrome on !!


















just thought id share some pix..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 3 2009, 11:41 AM~14660133
> *WHATS UP AZ. HERE IZ SOME PIX OF MY 47 CHEVY COMIN OUT SOON IN THE "623" !!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: LOOKS NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2009, 12:12 PM~14660419
> *:biggrin: LOOKS NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


thks


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 3 2009, 12:13 PM~14660429
> *thks
> *


what up brother are u here yet,,,,, hit me up....3


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 AM~14658946
> *calm down tiger!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the help yesterday homie :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14637507
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOOD CHROME PLATING DONE HERE IN AZ? THKS
> *




Depends on $ n Quality. PM me


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 2 2009, 02:51 PM~14653192
> *I WISH I HAD 20 GUY WORKING ON THES CARS. MY BOYS ARE HUNGRY FOR WORK. WE WILL  GET THEM IN AND OUT. NEED A MAKEOVER BEFORE THE SEPTEMBER SHOW. HIT ME UP. FAST TURN AROUND TIME.
> ------------------------VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT---------------------------
> 
> ...


Booth pics


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 3 2009, 04:58 PM~14662744
> *Depends on $ n Quality. PM me
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I WILL BE AT THIS EVENT WITH MY CAMERA!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 3 2009, 03:58 PM~14662744
> *Depends on $ n Quality. PM me
> *


good quality and not worried about $$$..its for tha 58 i just posted and i want everything done.hit me up in pm


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14660961
> *what up brother are u here yet,,,,, hit me up....3
> *


ill hit u up 2night brother !!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2009, 04:02 PM~14662779
> *Booth pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 3 2009, 11:07 AM~14660380
> *and here iz the 58 i was asking about doing all the chrome on !!
> 
> 
> ...


nICE RIDE. Concourse is the only way that I would go with this ride.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2009, 04:02 PM~14662779
> *Booth pics
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14663305
> *nICE RIDE.  Concourse is the only way that I would go with this ride.
> *



thanks ill check them out this week.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14654745
> *lol did you guys go to monastery fri nite?
> *


ya homie it was cool we should get some more lay it lowers to go out there its fun and a chill place to hang out


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14656436
> *HELL yEAH wE WENT IT WAS A GOOD TIME , Some drunk f**k got hit in the face with a ball funny sh*t  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


fuck ya that was funny homie booted that fucker right in his face :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 3 2009, 06:04 PM~14664179
> *ya homie it was cool we should get some more lay it lowers to go out there its fun and a chill place to hang out
> *


any good chi chi's walking around? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Its like Myspace & Lay It Low put together homie's"</span>  
Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/linkworld.html


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 3 2009, 07:01 PM~14664704
> *any good chi chi's walking around? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


yeah no pics though


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 3 2009, 07:03 PM~14664731
> *yeah no pics though
> *


damn :angry: I need to leave the wife at home! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:03 PM~14664726
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Its like Myspace & Lay It Low put together homie's"</span>
> Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/linkworld.html
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

where is this place?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2009, 08:14 PM~14665644
> *where is this place?
> *


Which place ? The monastery ?http://realfunbar.com/

Its in mesa Greenfield and McKellips


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

where is monastery?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

whats is it a park,or bar


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2009, 08:19 PM~14665709
> *whats is it a park,or bar
> *


Its a bar with outdoor volleybar courts , Live band , Horseshoe pits , pool tables and a big ass bbq grill where you cook the food you bought from the Monastery


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey that not that far from me i live in gilbert is it right by bufflo wild wings


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2009, 08:24 PM~14665773
> *hey that not that far from me i live in gilbert is it right by bufflo wild wings
> *


Yep right across the street pretty much


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

that sounds bad ass what kind of food do they sale


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

its all on there website i posted the link up above


http://realfunbar.com/


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

uce you guys go to the cars wash ,by the way do you have any pic of cars that james has painted


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14665871
> *uce you guys go to the cars wash ,by the way do you have any pic of cars that james has painted
> *


James has Painted all the cars in Phx chapter . He is getting ready to do my El Camino and he is doing another vehicle now .. What car wash ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 3 2009, 08:22 PM~14665755
> *Its a bar with outdoor volleybar courts , Live band , Horseshoe pits , pool tables and a big ass bbq grill where you cook the food you bought from the Monastery
> *


and they have some good looking women around too! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_*AZSIDE! This is what we got going on. Be sure to save the date as we plan our Lowrider Supreme Clothing Intro Cruise Night! It will all be finalized by next week!*_










OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK! :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 3 2009, 09:33 PM~14666858
> *AZSIDE! This is what we got going on. Be sure to save the date as we plan our Lowrider Supreme Clothing Intro Cruise Night! It will all be finalized by next week!
> 
> 
> ...


UCE will be there to support YOU !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 3 2009, 09:37 PM~14666915
> *UCE will be there to support YOU !!
> *


Thanks Brotha! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

SUP AZ


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

what up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14665949
> *James has Painted all the cars in Phx chapter . He is getting ready to do my El Camino and he is doing another vehicle now .. What car wash ??
> *


Help us help the kids.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

lowrider style how many girls do you guys got for the car wash


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 3 2009, 11:42 AM~14660137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie, you know whats up!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO E.T DID HEY GIVE UP ON PINSTRIPPING AND PAINTING(THANK GOD)


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

que onda ben ya vez lo que haces con una botella de cazadores new image goes crazy lol thnx ese hope you had a good time vato


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14667270
> *SUP AZ
> *


same old shit girl just waiting for the show


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks to Slow Lane & Classics C.C. for the help and coming thru with a generous donation Saturday. Much appreciated.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP AZ!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14667821
> *HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO E.T DID HEY GIVE UP ON PINSTRIPPING AND PAINTING(THANK GOD)
> *


YA E. T. STILL AROUND HOMIE... THANK GOD.. HE IS THE FOUNDER OF OUR CLUB AND PRESIDENT FOR THE FIRST 15 YEARS AND STILL VERY ACTIVE IN THE CLUB. THIS YEAR WE CELEBRATING OUR 30TH YEAR AN STILL GOING STRONG. HE HAS BEEN STRIPING AND PAINTING FOR OVER 40YRS SO HE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT, NOT ONLY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AS WELL AS OTHER CUSTOM CARS BIKES AND TRUCKS ETC.. IF YOU EVER GO TO A BRUSH BASH AND SEE OVER 20 TO 40 OF THE BEST STRIPERS HE STILL ONE OF THE ONES UP THERE HANGING WITH THE BEST. WE ALMOST LOST HIM 3 YEARS AGO TO THE DATE TO A TRIPLE BYPASS ( 2ND HEART SURGERY) HE ALMOST FULLY RECOVERED AND STILL STRIPING AND REPRESENTING ..... so be very carfull when you use the words ....THANK GOD.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2009, 10:06 AM~14670828
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:  WHAT UP TERMITE? ANYMORE PIC UPDATES? :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14667270
> *SUP AZ
> *



:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 3 2009, 10:09 PM~14667375
> *what up everyone :biggrin:
> *


AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN'!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2009, 10:56 AM~14671335
> *:biggrin:  :wave:   WHAT UP TERMITE? ANYMORE PIC UPDATES? :nicoderm:
> *


naw, thats it. Not until it comes out :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2009, 12:01 PM~14671951
> *naw, thats it. Not until it comes out :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: hno: :werd:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 3 2009, 11:29 PM~14668291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em a!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 3 2009, 11:47 PM~14668406
> *Thanks to Slow Lane & Classics C.C. for the help and coming thru with a generous donation Saturday. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> ...


there aint nothing like a badass bomb!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES BACK IN ARIZONA! WE REPRESENTED THIS WEEKEND AT THE WHITTIER BLVD (TRU MEMORIES C.C.) CAR SHOW, A LOT PEOPLE,CARS,TRUCKS,HYNAS,FOOD, AND COLD BEER.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 4 2009, 03:22 PM~14673933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic of cars and good looking ladies! :thumbsup:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

i have a grill off a 86 regal for sale asking 100.00 obo


----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 4 2009, 03:22 PM~14673933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS RUBEN GROUPE AZ WASNT ABLE TO MAKE HEARD ALOT OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY big86ben









who's crusty toe is that????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










i dont need the grille but how much for the plyers?????


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 4 2009, 04:22 PM~14673933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


way to rep az up in cali good pic ruben! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Post Your Rides> BigMando Fest


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for you Uce Phx CC!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 4 2009, 08:46 PM~14677333
> *This is for you Uce Phx CC!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks doggie!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Aug 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14678118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dream Girl and Ohh Wee Entertainment Models will be there!!!! :0


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" SUNDAY NIGHT "
Me and some of my members went to the south plaza
spot, it was good. untill the police kicked everyone out.

the one thing we seen, is the BIG mess of bottles & trash
people leave there,
Someone went to alot of trouble, to get that spot , and all
we seen, was people making a garbage mess all over the
parking lot...

Someone ! , needs to find out and thank the people who
stayed and cleaned the mess " EVERYBODY " made..

Do you car clubs think that's right, make a mess and let
someone else clean it up ??????.

We of the knights image car club , " think that is fucked-up "


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679444
> *" SUNDAY NIGHT "
> Me and some of my members went to the south plaza
> spot, it was good. untill the police kicked everyone out.
> ...


 thats true bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a good time out there, and because of dirty ass people that cant pick up after their selves now everyone else looks bad......
that kind of shit makes me mad cause we are always looking for a good place to kick it and now me might be looking again........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2009, 12:20 AM~14679608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up big ben?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 4 2009, 10:17 PM~14678566
> *Dream Girl and Ohh Wee Entertainment Models will be there!!!! :0
> *


.....SATURDAY NOVEMBER 14 2009 IS THE DATE..... Just a Temporary flyer we made to pass out at the civic show untll it got postponed. will have personal invitations out soon to all clubs and solo riders. :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 4 2009, 11:52 PM~14679444
> *" SUNDAY NIGHT "
> Me and some of my members went to the south plaza
> spot, it was good. untill the police kicked everyone out.
> ...




:rant: :rant: I FEEL YOU BRO!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2009, 12:07 AM~14679546
> *thats true bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a good time out there, and because of dirty ass people that cant pick up after their selves now everyone else looks bad......
> that kind of shit makes me mad cause we are always looking for a good place to kick it and now me might be looking again........
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: QUE ROLLO BIG BEN?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2009, 08:23 AM~14681325
> *.....SATURDAY NOVEMBER 14 2009 IS THE DATE..... Just a Temporary flyer we made to pass out at the civic show untll it got postponed. will have personal invitations out soon to all clubs and solo riders.  :thumbsup:
> *


Independent Model Miz Piz will be there!!!
And Dream Girl & the Ohh Wee Entertainment Model's will be there!!!!
Not mention Mega Radio will be announcing the car wash all morning!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2009, 08:49 AM~14681528
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: QUE ROLLO BIG BEN?
> *


nada aqui nomas homie chillin ya sabes


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 5 2009, 11:03 AM~14683008
> *Independent Model Miz Piz will be there!!!
> And Dream Girl & the Ohh Wee Entertainment Model's will be there!!!!
> Not mention Mega Radio will be announcing the car wash all morning!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: damn hector, looks like a party not just a car wash!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats new az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

same ol shit homeboy!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2009, 04:18 PM~14686000
> *same ol shit homeboy!!!!!
> *


rolling down hill.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2009, 11:03 AM~14683010
> *nada aqui nomas homie chillin ya sabes
> *



:biggrin: ORALE BIG HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 5 2009, 03:04 PM~14685343
> *whats new az
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT IS HAPPNIN' WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 5 2009, 04:27 PM~14686090
> *rolling down hill.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WATCH OUT FOR THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2009, 04:59 PM~14686386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT IS HAPPNIN' WITH YOU HOMIE?
> *


same old shit as always! lol waiting for the next show like every one else!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 5 2009, 05:03 PM~14686427
> *same old shit as always! lol waiting for the next show like every one else!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: ME TOO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2009, 05:07 PM~14686476
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: ME TOO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


off topic kinda weak lately too


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TIG OL BITTIES! :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

daaaaammmdddd thats nasty :barf:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 5 2009, 07:39 PM~14688101
> *daaaaammmdddd thats nasty :barf:
> *


WAy nasty ....


U down for the monastery Friday Night ???


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Aug 4 2009, 03:15 PM~14673863
> *TECHNIQUES BACK IN ARIZONA!  WE REPRESENTED THIS WEEKEND AT THE WHITTIER BLVD (TRU MEMORIES C.C.) CAR SHOW, A LOT PEOPLE,CARS,TRUCKS,HYNAS,FOOD, AND COLD BEER.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
nice picz Ruben !


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 5 2009, 07:44 PM~14688150
> *WAy nasty ....
> U down for the monastery Friday Night ???
> *


damd we got to go to baja tilly for my girls ant b day. if u havent been there its a cool place. old school jams and good spanish tunes. if any one wants to join us thats were we will be.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14688288
> *damd we got to go to baja tilly for my girls ant b day. if u havent been there its a cool place. old school jams and good spanish tunes. if any one wants to join us thats were we will be.
> *


Where is that at ? i will see what going on


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

im down for the weekend after though fo sho


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

between hardy and priest on broadway. the parking is shity if u dont get there early.i always have some brazilen securety guard givin me shit a bout parkin i even offer a dub and he wouldent take it.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 5 2009, 07:58 PM~14688315
> *im down for the weekend after though fo sho
> *


Ok cool sounds good we will be there next friday night


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBWRfhBlX24 :0


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14686662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and she stood in it and cried. :barf:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 5 2009, 04:27 PM~14686090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is BIG HOMIE a fat joke?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2009, 12:20 AM~14690581
> *
> is BIG HOMIE a fat joke?????
> *


WHAT YOU TALKIN' BOUT WILLIS?! :biggrin: LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: I AM FAT TOO!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> whats up BIGGER homie :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 5 2009, 10:22 AM~14682486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 6 2009, 09:39 AM~14692698
> *
> *



uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > whats up BIGGER homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14692253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up tall homie!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

wut up AZ )( TODAMADRE C.C wil be celebrating our 18th anniversary picnic at (ESTRELLA PARK in GOODYEAR AZ) ON (SUNDAY,OCT.18 ) the week after the VEGAS SHOW.....FLYER COMMING SOON FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 6 2009, 10:38 AM~14693232
> *
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 30 2009, 06:54 PM~14632139
> *What up. Vato how you been bro
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN ESE LONG TIME NO C OR HERE. HOPE IM INVITED TO THE WEEDIN


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Aug 6 2009, 03:46 PM~14696212
> *WHATS HAPPENIN ESE LONG TIME NO C OR HERE. HOPE IM INVITED TO THE WEEDIN
> *


You know this bro send me a PM with the adress


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up arizona


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 6 2009, 04:44 PM~14696190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Alley Boy Production & Az Street Kings DVD's will be out shooting the rides!
So bring your switches and get in one of the hottest Az DVD's around!!!!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2009, 01:04 PM~14694658
> *jajajajaja just kidding doggg!!!!!
> whats up tall homie!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:








fluffy :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 6 2009, 03:44 PM~14696190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
dammm your f#@kn dope BIGMANDO
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 6 2009, 12:16 PM~14694167
> *uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


Blazin :biggrin: 

PM sent


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AMgagxCvZQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AMgagxCvZQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AMgagxCvZQ


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

how do you add a you tube video?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 6 2009, 03:44 PM~14696190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE LOOKS LIKE YOU TOO!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 6 2009, 08:27 PM~14698521
> *Blazin :biggrin:
> 
> PM sent
> *


:thumbsup: GOT IT BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!! :wave: TGIF!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2009, 08:14 AM~14701714
> *WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!! :wave: TGIF!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OH SHIT! I THOUGHT TODAY WAS THURSDAY! :biggrin: HELL YEAH! TGIF


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 7 2009, 08:30 AM~14701821
> *OH SHIT! I THOUGHT TODAY WAS THURSDAY! :biggrin: HELL YEAH! TGIF
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WA'SUP HOMIE? I CANT WAIT TILL 5 BECAUSE THEN ITS............













CORONA TIME!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3:30 then it's on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 7 2009, 10:25 AM~14702761
> *3:30 then it's on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CORONAS AND RAMON Y CORNELIO :0 .........BEST DRINKING MUSIC EVER... :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2009, 08:43 AM~14701923
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WA'SUP HOMIE? I CANT WAIT TILL 5 BECAUSE THEN ITS............
> 
> 
> ...


can i have a corona and some patron? i dont drink much i promise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY ! IT'S FRIDAY !

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WHAT'S GOING ON " BIG BEN !!! "


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

I got the original exterior molding for a 1958 Impala 2-door hardtop. Side body molding, windows, etc. $1500.00 
602-244-1418


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 7 2009, 10:25 AM~14702761
> *3:30 then it's on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DATS WUT I AM TALKIN' BOUT HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: START DRANKIN'...LISTEN TO SUM RAMON AYALA Y CORNELIO REYNA...AND THEN AT THE END OF THE NIGHT....... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 MORE HOURS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 MORE HOURS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2009, 03:55 PM~14705445
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DATS WUT I AM TALKIN' BOUT HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: START DRANKIN'...LISTEN TO SUM RAMON AYALA Y CORNELIO REYNA...AND THEN AT THE END OF THE NIGHT....... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0 



















:cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

borachos! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

go!!!! team punishment and penn at 101 good luck guys from southwest mma
facebook jose garcia [email protected] and my boy (kendull groove
you got it 101... with love phxrojoe..................


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2009, 07:31 PM~14697997
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 6 2009, 08:17 PM~14698446
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> dammm your f#@kn dope BIGMANDO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2009, 09:59 PM~14699573
> *damn that looks tight!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 7 2009, 10:25 AM~14702761
> *3:30 then it's on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2009, 03:27 PM~14705722
> *borachos! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 7 2009, 04:00 PM~14706003
> *go!!!! team punishment and penn at 101 good luck guys from southwest mma
> facebook jose garcia  [email protected] and my boy (kendull  groove
> you got it 101... with love phxrojoe..................
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN TIME HAS BEEN FUCKING SLOW. IT WAS 2HOURS TO GO 5 HOURS AGO.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIS I MY WHAT MY SATURDAY MORNINGS LOOK LIKE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 7 2009, 04:41 PM~14706281
> *THIS I MY WHAT MY SATURDAY MORNINGS LOOK LIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


This is what you need when you wake up! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 7 2009, 04:45 PM~14706296
> *This is what you need when you wake up!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Monastery tonight around 8 pm !! Look for the UCE members out there


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2009, 02:55 PM~14705445
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DATS WUT I AM TALKIN' BOUT HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: START DRANKIN'...LISTEN TO SUM RAMON AYALA Y CORNELIO REYNA...AND THEN AT THE END OF THE NIGHT....... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2009, 03:27 PM~14705722
> *borachos! :biggrin:
> *



  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Aug 7 2009, 10:56 AM~14703063
> *CORONAS AND RAMON Y CORNELIO  :0 .........BEST DRINKING MUSIC EVER... :biggrin:
> *


YA SABES HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Aug 7 2009, 11:50 AM~14703667
> *can i have a corona and some patron? i dont drink much i promise :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: ARE YOU SURE? :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCK IT....CORONAS AND PATRON FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: BUT YOU GOTTA FIND ME FIRST!!!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 7 2009, 12:23 PM~14704000
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 7 2009, 03:20 PM~14705662
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 7 2009, 03:27 PM~14705722
> *borachos! :biggrin:
> *


YO....BORACHO??? :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YA SABES ART QUE SI SOY UN BORACHO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 7 2009, 04:41 PM~14706281
> *THIS I MY WHAT MY SATURDAY MORNINGS LOOK LIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN HOMIE...I HAVENT GOTTEN THAT DRUNK IN YEARS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 7 2009, 04:47 PM~14706312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X10!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 7 2009, 05:10 PM~14706471
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2009, 08:26 PM~14708300
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: ARE YOU SURE? :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCK IT....CORONAS AND PATRON FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: BUT YOU GOTTA FIND ME FIRST!!!!! :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


Jus here on LIL with a Bud Lite in hand and reaching for another!!! and another and another!!! Buuuurp!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what up NUKKA !! what are u doing jsobera


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 7 2009, 09:56 PM~14708478
> *what up NUKKA !! what are u doing jsobera
> *


Sup brotha.. Just spending time with the family and tryin to figure out how to do the display.. And u?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

were all out chilling at the monastery !! enjoying the cold front that is passing thru town :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 7 2009, 09:46 PM~14708432
> *Jus here on LIL with a Bud Lite in hand and reaching for another!!! and another and another!!! Buuuurp!! :biggrin:
> *



ES TODO BUDDY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

That's cool bro.. Hope u guys havin a great time! Say what's up to everyone


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 7 2009, 10:24 PM~14708727
> *were all out chilling at the monastery !! enjoying the cold front that is passing thru town  :biggrin:
> *


how was it last night? We were gonna roll but some family rolled into town. So we just drank at my pad.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 8 2009, 10:38 AM~14711134
> *how was it last night? We were gonna roll but some family rolled into town. So we just drank at my pad.
> *


Wow! You vato's can drink....
I remember them days..... :0 

Hey! Mando, We hope you can come out and shoot some pic's of the models posing with some of the clubs that come out....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 8 2009, 11:02 AM~14711257
> *Wow! You vato's can drink....
> I remember them days..... :0
> 
> ...


Im going to try and make it. I had some unexpected family roll into town. Ill hit you up later tonight if I roll down there!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

??? IS THE SUNDAY CARWASH STILL GOING ON ???

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 8 2009, 04:54 PM~14712976
> *
> 
> ??? IS THE SUNDAY CARWASH STILL GOING ON ???
> ...


from what i hear, YES!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Fucking around with my computer made these today. I cant draw for shit on it but they came out ok


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 8 2009, 04:54 PM~14712976
> *
> 
> ??? IS THE SUNDAY CARWASH STILL GOING ON ???
> ...


Alley Boy Production & Az Street Kings DVD's will be out shooting the rides!
So bring your switches and get in one of the hottest Az DVD's around!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Models will be at the car wash at 10:30 am!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave: I HAD ONE TO MANY CORONAS LAST NIGHT WATCHING THE UFC FIGHT! :banghead: :banghead: SO THIS MORNING I WAS LIKE......................


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14714498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some mad skills


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

How was the show, i missed it!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

i want to see car wash pic soon,i woke up to late a hell of a good time late night


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@Aug 9 2009, 03:11 PM~14718118
> *How was the show, i missed it!
> *


??? What Show ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 9 2009, 03:15 PM~14718134
> *i want to see car wash pic soon,i woke up to late a hell of a good time  late night
> *


x2!!!!! i know they got alot of pics *POST THEM BOOTY PICS*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 9 2009, 03:09 PM~14718492
> *x2!!!!! i know they got alot of pics POST THEM BOOTY PICS
> *


I wanna see the one where that Lady was in my trunk!!! HOTTIE!!! :biggrin:
I had Junk in my trunk!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2009, 04:34 PM~14718648
> *I wanna see the one where that Lady was in my trunk!!! HOTTIE!!! :biggrin:
> I had Junk in my trunk!!!!
> *



*LOWRIDER STYLE POST THEM PICS!LOL*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i see you neto


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat gz


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2009, 04:34 PM~14718648
> *I wanna see the one where that Lady was in my trunk!!! HOTTIE!!! :biggrin:
> I had Junk in my trunk!!!!
> *


Not like this! This girl has junk in here trunk!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The professional one's coming soon.....   
Not to mention the air catching video! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 9 2009, 09:15 PM~14721065
> *The professional one's coming soon.....
> Not to mention the air catching video! uffin:
> *



NICE PICS!! :thumbsup: I WANTED TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT I WAS HUNGOVER LIKE A MUTHAF*&^%!!!!! :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i know there are more pics hector!!!!! dont hold out lil buddy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2009, 12:20 AM~14722548
> *i know there are more pics hector!!!!! dont hold out lil buddy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WA'SUP BIG BEN? :wave: HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND BUDDY? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 10 2009, 08:53 AM~14724049
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" YO HECTOR "

THANK YOU FOR INVITING THE KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB.

WE LOOK FORWARD TO THAT BBQ !!!!!! AND BEER !!!!!!!!.

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Your friend 4-life " Weasel " Knights Image "


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_*The Official Flyer will be posted later tonight with the details! We hope to see all the AZ Side homies there! *_


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

TEAM BLOW ME IN SAN DEIGO THIS WEEKEND PUTTIN A WHIPPING TO SAN DEIGO ALL THE CARS TOOK FIRST PLACE TAKEN THERE TROPHIES AND CASH ALOT OF HOPPERS NICE HOP PUT ON BY STRIGHT GAME CC JIMMY REGAL FIRST IN STREET CLASS MY LINCOLN WAS FIRST IN SINGLE MODIFIED AND ANDREWS REGAL FIRST IN RADICAL CLASS ALL SINGLE PUMPS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR TEAM AZ FRANKS HYDRAULICS....ALSO OF COURSE TODD FROM STREET LIFE PUTTING IT DOWN WITH OVER A 110 INCHS NOT GETTING STUCK


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 10 2009, 04:04 PM~14727360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ

Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 10 2009, 08:50 AM~14724031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homies looking good bro!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 05:12 PM~14728697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its going to be good bro!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 05:12 PM~14728697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 02:26 PM~14727010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT !!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 04:12 PM~14728697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS! COME OUT AND CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER SUPREME CLOTHING LINE . SEE YOU OUT THERE!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I got you Ben.....tonight ese. :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin:CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT HOMIES ITS FROM THE CAR WASH :biggrin: 




http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=61781639


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

But i still got another video starring Loco's Hydraulic's!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14730563
> *But i still got another video starring Loco's Hydraulic's!
> *


Dayum! nice video! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2009, 05:46 PM~14729055
> *on friday i got drunk at tillys and saturday i got drunk at coach&willies and my homie joe's house and sunday we ran from the cops out of the parking lot on central and baseline  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and you?????
> *



DAMN HOMIE!!! AND YET AGAIN YOU DIDNT INVITE ME TO TILLY'S OR COACH&WILLIES!!!!! :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant: :banghead: :banghead: J/K HOMIE... :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT DRUNK SATURDAY NIGHT FOR THE UFC FIGHT...ONE TOO MANY CORONAS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14730563
> *But i still got another video starring Loco's Hydraulic's!
> *


THAT WAS A FIRME VIDEO HOMIE!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

all ways take forever video video,what so hard try training for an mma fight
belive me


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 10 2009, 06:36 PM~14729550
> *
> WTF???*


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up AZ SIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 11 2009, 08:59 AM~14734756
> *was up AZ SIDE
> *


chillin homie and you how have you been???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06, UNTOUCHABLE1 whats crackin?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:29 AM~14734964
> *azmobn06, UNTOUCHABLE1 whats crackin?????
> *


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:29 AM~14734964
> *azmobn06, UNTOUCHABLE1 whats crackin?????
> *


WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:36 AM~14735023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda ben pasala para aca guey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Slap dat hoe









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C.+Aug 11 2009, 09:38 AM~14735034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya que termine


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:29 AM~14734964
> *azmobn06, UNTOUCHABLE1 whats crackin?????
> *


sup big Homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here you go Ben!
We got your truck in our video too! :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14734956
> *chillin homie and you how have you been???
> *


am ok just trying to survive ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14731785
> *all ways take forever video video,what so hard try training for an mma fight
> belive me
> *



HUH???????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 12:53 AM~14733164
> * WTF???
> *


X10!!!! I WILL HAVE WHATEVER THAT DUDE IS SMOKING!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: WA'SUP SIG BEN? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:36 AM~14735023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OTRA VEZ CON ESTA MUCHACHA BUDDY???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 09:47 AM~14735109
> *Slap dat hoe
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TAKE THAT YOU CUM SLURPING HOE!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 11 2009, 08:59 AM~14734756
> *was up AZ SIDE
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: WA'SUP BILLY? HOW YOU DOIN' BRO?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:05 AM~14735263
> *He's got alot more models too!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always amazed that some people can trick these chicks to do "photo shoots" with point and shoot cameras. 

That's hardcore. 
:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 11 2009, 01:03 PM~14736852
> *I'm always amazed that some people can trick these chicks to do "photo shoots" with point and shoot cameras.
> 
> That's hardcore.
> ...



X99999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 11 2009, 01:03 PM~14736852
> *I'm always amazed that some people can trick these chicks to do "photo shoots" with point and shoot cameras.
> 
> That's hardcore.
> ...


lol I saw that too!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS GOOD AZ.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 10 2009, 05:12 PM~14728697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets roll


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14736517
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WA'SUP BILLY? HOW YOU DOIN' BRO?
> *


am good blinky ...how u doing no more :barf: :barf: :barf: ..lol


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ RIDERS........ I CAN'T FIND SUM FREAKING INNER TUBES FOR MY 13'S........BEEN LOOKING EVERY WERE IN MESA BUT NO SHOPS HAVE THEM..................ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CCAN FIND THEM??????? :angry:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 11 2009, 01:03 PM~14736852
> *I'm always amazed that some people can trick these chicks to do "photo shoots" with point and shoot cameras.
> 
> *


lol dont hate homie!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZ!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MADD PROPS AZ RIDAZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 11 2009, 07:23 PM~14740706
> *MADD PROPS AZ RIDAZ
> 
> 
> ...


damn night vision!! ciaaaoooo :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 11 2009, 07:23 PM~14740706
> *MADD PROPS AZ RIDAZ
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for all AZ homie's!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 11 2009, 03:58 PM~14738525
> *am good blinky ...how u doing no more  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: ..lol
> *




:no: :no: :no: :no: WELL AT LEAST UNTIL THE WEEKEND GETS HERE AGAIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2009, 06:51 PM~14740325
> *'sup AZ!!!
> *


QUE PASA ART? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 11 2009, 07:23 PM~14740706
> *MADD PROPS AZ RIDAZ
> 
> 
> ...


 
hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 11 2009, 08:46 PM~14741776
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


QUE PASA TERMITE? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 11 2009, 08:54 PM~14741905
> *This is for all AZ homie's!!!
> *


now thats NICE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:05 AM~14735263
> *Here you go Ben!
> We got your truck in our video too! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


On behalf of BigMandoaz.com / Sixty4 Promotions, I just want to take a moment and give much respect to Lowrider Style C.C.! These homies are putting in work here on the AZ-Side. These homies are organizing and promoting not only their club but the whole lowrider scene here in PHX! Props to the Lowrider Style Car Club! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: *Club Unity! *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2009, 08:20 PM~14742278
> *QUE PASA ART? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Big Homie  How is the trokita coming along? Ready for those 5:20's yet? You know how WE roll.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 09:31 PM~14742440
> *On behalf of BigMandoaz.com / Sixty4 Promotions, I just want to take a moment and give much respect to Lowrider Style C.C.! These homies are putting in work here on the AZ-Side. These homies are organizing and promoting not only their club but the whole lowrider scene here in PHX! Props to the Lowrider Style Car Club!  Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: Club Unity!
> *


The professional one's coming soon.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14742550
> *Whats up Big Homie  How is the trokita coming along?  Ready for those 5:20's yet?  You know how WE roll.
> *


NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...JUS' CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW! :biggrin: I TALKED TO ALBERT AND I AM MORE THAN LIKELY GONNA SET SUMTIN' UP TO DROP IT OFF AT HIS SHOP!! :biggrin: :biggrin: AS FOR THE 5:20'S...  YOU KNOW I WILL GET THEM WHEN THE TIME COMES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY+Aug 11 2009, 07:23 PM~14740706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X999999999999


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 11:27 PM~14743165
> * QUICK CALL THE POLICE!!!!!  SOMEBODY HAS STOLEN YOUR NALGAS!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> X999999999999
> *


:0 Pinche Ben... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 10 2009, 03:04 PM~14727360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and heres a little Video Action From TEAM BLOW ME SERVIN UP S.D.


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

sum more pics from Straight Game Picnic in San Diego


All 3 Hoppers From FRANKS Team Blow Me, 1st Place Trophy Takers 
Line Up Ready To Serve


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, Rascal King


Fred! Watcha doing! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2009, 09:23 PM~14742329
> *QUE PASA TERMITE? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


right here working homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2009, 02:47 AM~14744135
> *right here working homie
> *



DAMN BRO!!! 2:47AM AND YOUR AT WORK!!! :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 10:27 PM~14743165
> * QUICK CALL THE POLICE!!!!!  SOMEBODY HAS STOLEN YOUR NALGAS!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

QUE PASA HOMIE?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2009, 10:06 PM~14742915
> *NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...JUS' CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW! :biggrin: I TALKED TO ALBERT AND I AM MORE THAN LIKELY GONNA SET SUMTIN' UP TO DROP IT OFF AT HIS SHOP!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: AS FOR THE 5:20'S...  YOU KNOW I WILL GET THEM WHEN THE TIME COMES!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOME SHIT NEVER CHANGES. FIRST IT WAS 08 NOW 09.CHECK YO CALENDAR POTNAW YEARS ALMOST OVER. OR DOES THE C-10 MEAN 2010. MIGHT WANT TO CHANGE IT 2000 NEVER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Sunday Carwash "

Thanks Hector ,

See you at your next carwash, I'll bring more cars next time..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2009, 10:48 AM~14746705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SOME SHIT NEVER CHANGES. FIRST IT WAS 08 NOW 09.CHECK YO CALENDAR  POTNAW YEARS ALMOST OVER.  OR DOES THE C-10 MEAN 2010. MIGHT WANT TO CHANGE  IT 2000 NEVER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





WTF!!?? WHO EVER POSTED THIS CHILDISH E-BANGIN' BITCH ASS SHIT NEEDS TO MAN UP AND SAY THIS SHIT TO MY FACE....POTNAW!!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE....BITCH....AND YOU KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF ME....BITCH ASS!!!

 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 11 2009, 05:26 PM~14739457
> *lol dont hate homie!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not trying to hate, but complementing the dude's game. Since he's obviously saying the right words to persuade these models to shoot with him.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

ASKING 9,OOO OBO















































[/QUOTE]  HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.[/size


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2009, 02:47 AM~14744135
> *right here working homie
> *


yea man, I was at work until 9:30 last night and got called back in at 1:30 am.

I got off at 8 and I went to sleep. Up now :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2009, 01:57 PM~14748571
> *yea man, I was at work until 9:30 last night and got called back in at 1:30 am.
> 
> I got off at 8 and I went to sleep. Up now :biggrin:
> *



DAMN BRO!!! I WOULD STILL BE SLEEPIN' RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SO DOES ANYONE KNOW OR HAVE ANY INNER TUBES FOR MY 13'S. WHERE OR ANYONE HAVE THAT I CAN BUY?????????????...................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2009, 09:06 PM~14742915
> *NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...JUS' CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW! :biggrin: I TALKED TO ALBERT AND I AM MORE THAN LIKELY GONNA SET SUMTIN' UP TO DROP IT OFF AT HIS SHOP!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: AS FOR THE 5:20'S...  YOU KNOW I WILL GET THEM WHEN THE TIME COMES!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Right on big Homie.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14747738
> *WTF!!?? WHO EVER POSTED THIS CHILDISH E-BANGIN' BITCH ASS SHIT NEEDS TO MAN UP AND SAY THIS SHIT TO MY FACE....POTNAW!!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE....BITCH....AND YOU KNOW HOW TO GET A HOLD OF ME....BITCH ASS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


QUIT FOOLING YOURSELF POTNAW........JUST GONNA LEAVE IT AT THAT.....


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:angry: nicca aint got no heart ...... come at me with some shit like that and thats real....i dont give a f*ck who you wit POTNAW .... niggie straight up :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ

Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 12 2009, 06:14 PM~14750639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: gzking, Art Buck, MANDOS69C/10
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 12 2009, 07:04 PM~14751773
> *
> *


  'sup


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Aug 12 2009, 07:34 PM~14752155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 'sup homies!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14752454
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: gzking, Art Buck, MANDOS69C/10
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SUP HOMIES? :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2009, 09:04 PM~14752465
> *:wave: 'sup homies!
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2009, 09:27 PM~14752752
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 12 2009, 08:04 PM~14751773
> *
> *


'sup sergio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14752456
> * 'sup
> *


'sup art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2009, 01:57 PM~14748571
> *yea man, I was at work until 9:30 last night and got called back in at 1:30 am.
> 
> I got off at 8 and I went to sleep. Up now :biggrin:
> *


'sup termite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 PM~14752155
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


'sup roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

9,000 obo in the words of my nephew its caca,pepe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:29 PM~14753517
> *9,000 obo in the words of my nephew its caca,pepe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

QUE ONDA COMPITA??


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

sup az :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ side?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:29 PM~14753517
> *9,000 obo in the words of my nephew its caca,pepe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2009, 10:43 PM~14753654
> *QUE ONDA COMPITA??
> *


'SUP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14753182
> *'sup roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


que onda compita


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 13 2009, 07:54 AM~14755929
> *dammmmmm
> *


WHAT UP MY NIGGGA?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2009, 10:00 PM~14753170
> *'sup termite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


que rollo


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: wow :wow: wow :wow: OMG!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 AM~14756802
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NICE
> *


WUT UP DOG


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2009, 09:57 PM~14753121
> *:wave: 'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



QUE ROLLO COMPITA? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 12 2009, 10:41 PM~14753637
> * WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X10!!!!!!! QUE ONDA CON ESE GUEY? QUE ESTA FUMANDO??
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

QUE HACES BIG BEN? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 13 2009, 01:02 AM~14754672
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AYE MAMMACITA!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2009, 09:40 AM~14756958
> *:biggrin:
> *


WA'SUP HOMIE? :wave: HOW IS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Attention all Car Clubs! If anyone wants a moving Flyer...
Contact the homie's at:










Here's your link:
http://www.myspace.com/CreationsOfMySpace


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2009, 11:08 AM~14757733
> *WA'SUP HOMIE? :wave: HOW IS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG?
> *


ITS COMING! :biggrin: BIG ERN-DAWG IS WRAPPIN' IT UP!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2009, 01:14 PM~14759038
> *ITS COMING! :biggrin: BIG ERN-DAWG IS WRAPPIN' IT UP!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo quiero


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Aug 13 2009, 06:18 AM~14755313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

THAT'S MY BED, IN MY BEDROOM, WHO IS THE PEEPING TOM LOOKING IN MY WINDOWS??????????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14761918
> *THAT'S MY BED, IN MY BEDROOM, WHO IS THE PEEPING TOM LOOKING IN MY WINDOWS??????????
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14762798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Now this is how you dance!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*BIGMANDOS LAYITLOW PIC OF THE WEEK! *

Gott love layitlow...you can always finds a great set of "PICTS"










:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14761918
> *THAT'S MY BED, IN MY BEDROOM, WHO IS THE PEEPING TOM LOOKING IN MY WINDOWS??????????
> *


jajajaja you are something else, you never make any sense!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 13 2009, 08:32 PM~14763998
> *jajajaja you are something else, you never make any sense!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

MAYBE NOW HE WILL MAKE SENSE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 13 2009, 07:09 PM~14762911
> *Now this is how you dance!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 13 2009, 07:12 PM~14762940
> *BIGMANDOS LAYITLOW PIC OF THE WEEK!
> 
> Gott love layitlow...you can always finds a great set of "PICTS"
> ...



OOOOOHHHHH YYYYYEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 13 2009, 07:09 PM~14762911
> *Now this is how you dance!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That hilarious...quit steppin on my foot bitch


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER SHOWED ME THIS AND I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY!!!! :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJKy7SpTSOo


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

remember this flick? all time best movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQZXGyQ5G9E


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


        


" Knights Image Car Club "


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn I haven't been in here for 5 days lol lots to catch up nice pic hector and fck the haterz you know who you are ... Good nite to all my lowrider familia


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14764855
> *Damn I haven't been in here for 5 days lol lots to catch up nice pic hector and fck the haterz you know who you are ... Good nite to all my lowrider familia
> *



:scrutinize: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 13 2009, 08:44 PM~14764189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calm down lil buddy, who is fuckin with you homie, let us know!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahaha BIG buddy hahah jk dawg just saying just in case CMC hahaha I will pm you


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 14 2009, 01:50 AM~14766434
> *:biggrin:
> bwhahahahah thats funny
> calm down lil buddy, who is fuckin with you homie, let us know!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


WA'SAPPNIN' BIG BEN? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 14 2009, 08:07 AM~14767654
> *
> *



QUE ROLLO TERMITE? :biggrin: READY FOR THE WEEKEND AND SOME MORE CORONAS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2009, 05:41 AM~14766817
> *:biggrin:
> *



WA'SUP BRO? :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 14 2009, 04:53 AM~14766663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ready for tonight bro????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14768813
> *ready for tonight bro????
> *


WUTS GOIN' ON TONITE HOMIE??? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 14 2009, 10:33 AM~14768950
> *WUTS GOIN' ON TONITE HOMIE??? :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


matador


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 14 2009, 10:41 AM~14769026
> *matador
> *


OH REALLY? :0 I WILL LET YOU KNOW LATER IF WE WILL GONNA ROLL THRU HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

BEN HOW MUCH FOR 1 CHOME 13x7 100spk D-CUT KNOCK-OFF


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WITH TIRE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Aug 14 2009, 12:22 PM~14769976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 14 2009, 09:18 AM~14768269
> *WA'SUP BRO? :wave:
> *


Its almost Miller Time.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WASSSUUP Whos drinking already?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Homies! Just want to wish the homie _Al Luna_ from Intruders C.C. a "*Get Well Soon*" He hurt his back the other day and cant get around real well yet! So get well soon homie cuz we got some cruising to do! :biggrin: 



Now on the other hand, I have an Idea on how he hurt himself but he wont tell me! I think it went down like this...............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Got a whole bunch of firme car show flyers up from all over the internet homie's!!!! :biggrin:
Link below..... 





































http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2009, 03:29 PM~14771791
> *Its almost Miller Time.
> *


no miller. bud time :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14774274
> *no miller. bud time :biggrin:
> *


no tampoco,CORONA time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

i see u art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2009, 03:29 PM~14771791
> *Its almost Miller Time.
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ITS TIME FOR SOME...........................












:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 14 2009, 08:21 PM~14774416
> *no tampoco,CORONA time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aye Guey! cuidado!!!! Take it easy, take it easy........... :roflmao:If it ain't got red XX don't drink it, it might be rotton.

Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, Art Buck, luis602

QUE PASA HOMIES!!?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14774442
> *Aye Guey!  cuidado!!!!  Take it easy, take it easy........... :roflmao:
> *


take it easy playboy,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14774416
> *no tampoco,CORONA time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14774442
> *Aye Guey!  cuidado!!!!  Take it easy, take it easy........... :roflmao:If it ain't got red XX don't drink it, it might be rotton.
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: have a good day my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14774454
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, Art Buck, luis602
> 
> ...


que paso homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14774442
> *Aye Guey!  cuidado!!!!  Take it easy, take it easy........... :roflmao:If it ain't got red XX don't drink it, it might be rotton.
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SUP ART? THIS IS FOR YOU HOMIE..............










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 14 2009, 09:24 PM~14774468
> *take it easy playboy,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 14 2009, 08:27 PM~14774499
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WA'SUP ART? THIS IS FOR YOU HOMIE..............
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmm beeeeeeer............XX :worship: :worship: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 14 2009, 09:27 PM~14774490
> *que paso homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


AQUI NO MAS EN LA CASA....TOMANDO UNAS CORONITAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2009, 09:29 PM~14774513
> *mmmmmmmmmmmm beeeeeeer............XX :worship:  :worship:  :420:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

hey! where's Termite? :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14774536
> *hey!  where's Termite? :0
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BBQ BBQ BBQ BBQ AND A SHIT LOAD OF BEEERRRR.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14774999
> *
> 
> BBQ  BBQ  BBQ  BBQ   AND A SHIT LOAD OF BEEERRRR.
> ...



Here's a show......
HOT SUMMER NIGHTS INDOOR/OUTDOOR Classic Car Show 
at 
THE HOME AND GARDEN EXPO CENTER 
8606 W. Ludlow 
Peoria AZ 
(W of 101, N of Thunderbird Rd) 
August 15th from 4-8pm 

Registration is FREE 
FREE Admission to the public. 

Open to all vehicles, regardless of make or model. Register early, especially if you want to park inside. We had over 2200 people at our last show in July. 
Mark your registration if you want to park inside, the rest will park in the East side parking lot of the Expo center where there is lots of shade late in the afternoon. 
Raffle prizes, Entertainment, and car related seminars during the show. Lots of Home and Garden displays inside to check out as you are cooling off in the cool air conditioning. Questions, call Al at 623-204-9172 or Steve at 623-581-0374


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

A happy ending to , a Knights Image BBQ & BEER...

        










" This picture was found on the internet !!! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" HOW ABOUT THIS LAYITLOW "

PICTURE FOR THE WEEKEND ...WHAT DO YOU THINK " BIG MANDO "

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 











"REMEMBER PEOPLE " SAFETY COMES FIRST, 

ALWAYS KEEP YOUR AIRBAGS WORKING GOOD !!!. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS? :wave: I GUESS EVERYBODY IS OUT AND ABOUT DOIN' THANGS!!! :biggrin: BE SAFE OUT THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 15 2009, 05:44 PM~14779675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 15 2009, 11:24 AM~14777666
> *"  HOW ABOUT THIS LAYITLOW "
> 
> PICTURE FOR THE WEEKEND ...WHAT DO YOU THINK " BIG MANDO "
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14774536
> *hey!  where's Termite? :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

JUST AROUND THE CORNER!









LIVE PERFORMANCE BY MC BENER ONE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14784072
> *JUST AROUND THE CORNER!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up for tonight???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2009, 01:13 PM~14784546
> *whats up for tonight???
> *


x2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2009, 01:39 PM~14784661
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up henry


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats going on today?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

No sure dawg are you going to be here for the 29 cruising


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up porky


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

IF MY WORK DOESNT SEND ME OUT OF TOWN AGAIN I WILL BE THERE .


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Be Careful AZ, some idiots are using lay it low to send virus' so watch your pms.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Aug 16 2009, 04:01 PM~14785315
> *Be Careful AZ, some idiots are using lay it low to send virus' so watch your pms.
> *


dont open if you dont know who its from. i got one like that. didnt open it!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got the ok to post this!  

HOP 2 DAY
MIKE VS. STEVIE
SANTA MARIA PARK
AT 6 ish


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got a call!

South of lower buckeye 
At 71st ave...
make 1st left


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

NO MORE SOUTH PLAZA TO HANG OUT OR WHAT? :angry:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

NO MORE SOUTH PLAZA TO HANG OUT OR WHAT? :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

No more south plaza grown mans don't know how to act and pick up their trash that's fcking sad


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Hopefully we find somewhere else to kick it


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2009, 05:49 PM~14786503
> *No more south plaza grown mans don't know how to act and pick up their trash that's fcking sad
> *


'Sup Locdown? You get them pics of them ladies on your car at the car wash??
It was hot, but worth the trip.
Make sure your crew makes it on the 29th for Our Lowrider Supreme Cruise night at M & Sons. Peace


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2009, 05:53 PM~14786537
> *Hopefully we find somewhere else to kick it
> *


Lets try the Parking lot at the Macayos on Thomas and 75th. We did it a while back. Lots of rides showed up. But we need to all clean up when we leave!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2009, 06:49 PM~14786503
> *No more south plaza grown mans don't know how to act and pick up their trash that's fcking sad
> *


fucked up!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 05:57 PM~14786583
> *fucked up!
> *


'Sup Mando. Whats Crakin?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2009, 06:57 PM~14786580
> *Lets try the Parking lot at the Macayos on Thomas and 75th. We did it a while back. Lots of rides showed up. But we need to all clean up when we leave!
> *


Thats a long ass drive for me but if thats all we got i will cruise out there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2009, 06:58 PM~14786600
> *'Sup Mando. Whats Crakin?
> *


lately your back :0 :0 lol just kidding. just chillin at home, how you felling?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2009, 06:59 PM~14786606
> *Thats a long ass drive for me but if thats all we got i will cruise out there
> *


hey we can start a carpool now! lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 06:01 PM~14786628
> *lately your back :0  :0 lol just kidding. just chillin at home, how you felling?
> *


Feelin alot better. I am able to get around. Not 100%. But enough to get back to work. Bummer :angry:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 07:02 PM~14786639
> *hey we can start a carpool now! lol
> *


Either that or we can kick it over at the shop its not that far for the east siders :biggrin: and whom ever else wants to cruise out


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14786681
> *Feelin alot better. I am able to get around. Not 100%. But enough to get back to work. Bummer :angry:
> *


Gotta make that beer money!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14786688
> *Either that or we can kick it over at the shop its not that far for the east siders  :biggrin: and whom ever else wants to cruise out
> *


might have to set that up! There is alot of room right there!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14786681
> *Feelin alot better. I am able to get around. Not 100%. But enough to get back to work. Bummer :angry:
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 07:07 PM~14786704
> *might have to set that up! There is alot of room right there!
> *


Plenty of parking around the shop


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2009, 06:09 PM~14786720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2009, 06:49 PM~14786503
> *No more south plaza grown mans don't know how to act and pick up their trash that's fcking sad
> *


fuckin mans :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

As for as cruise spot....Main St. in Mesa </span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 16 2009, 08:16 PM~14787479
> *As for as cruise spot....Main St. in Mesa
> *


The hotrods have a cruise night every 3rd sat or someting like that


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2009, 06:55 PM~14786553
> *'Sup Locdown? You get them pics of them ladies on your car at the car wash??
> It was hot, but worth the trip.
> Make sure your crew makes it on the 29th for Our Lowrider Supreme Cruise night at M & Sons.  Peace
> *


What's up bro yea I be there and I will let everyone know at our meeting


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

PHOENIX HERE I COME


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 08:21 PM~14787543
> *The hotrods have a cruise night every 3rd sat or someting like that
> *


Thats it homie....
If they can cruise there we can too....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 16 2009, 08:47 PM~14787894
> *PHOENIX HERE I COME
> *


Identify yourself homie! *Fill out the form below.*

Full Name:
SSNumber:
Nickname:
Address: 
Home Phone:
Cell Phone:
Work Phone:
CarClub:
Vehicle (lo-lo):
Vehicle Nickname:
Do you own a pitbull? yes[] or no []
Have you been to Arizona before: yes[] or no[]
Are you of legal drinking age: yes[] or no[]
Please list 3 references not related or living with you:
_Sorry car clubs members do not count_
1.
2.
3.

And please include 2 Photos: one of yourself and one of your lo-lo! 





















LOL Im just messing around with ya homie! Welcome to the AZ-SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 09:25 PM~14788425
> *Identify yourself homie! Fill out the form below.
> 
> Full Name:
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

COMING OUT STRAIT FROM THE SOUTH SIDE REPRESENTING PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Aug 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14788809
> *  COMING OUT STRAIT FROM  THE SOUTH SIDE  REPRESENTING  PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


WOW CANT WAIT 2 C THAT COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THATS HOW WE DO IT IN THE BIG AZ ................


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

GOT MO PICS FO DAT AS...................  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
WHAT UP RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

trade for a 2-door box caprice


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 09:25 PM~14788425
> *Identify yourself homie! Fill out the form below.
> 
> Full Name:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 17 2009, 12:09 AM~14789786
> *trade for a 2-door box caprice
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean homie, good luck!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Aug 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14788809
> *  COMING OUT STRAIT FROM  THE SOUTH SIDE  REPRESENTING  PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks sick !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 16 2009, 08:47 PM~14787894
> *PHOENIX HERE I COME
> *


what part of the Bay?
Fremont
Hayward
Oaktown
Albany
San Leandro
Berkeley
Alameda
San Pablo
Richmond?

Just wondering, got fam up there


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 09:25 PM~14788425
> *Identify yourself homie! Fill out the form below.
> 
> Full Name:
> ...


Hahahaha pinche mando te eventaste wey hahaahaha CMC diria george lopez


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 17 2009, 03:54 PM~14795488
> *Hahahaha pinche mando te eventaste wey hahaahaha CMC diria george lopez
> *


what up? gato!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Posting these for the homie Jeremy... G-Town Majestics


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i figured something was going on.....


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 17 2009, 08:05 PM~14798422
> *Posting these for the homie Jeremy... G-Town Majestics
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like they shot it up at TajMaPaul Studios. :thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

JEREMY THAT CAR IS TO CLEAN!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 17 2009, 08:05 PM~14798422
> *Posting these for the homie Jeremy... G-Town Majestics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Aug 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14798592
> *JEREMY THAT CAR IS TO CLEAN!
> *



:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 17 2009, 09:10 PM~14798481
> *Nice! Looks like they shot it up at TajMaPaul Studios.    :thumbsup:
> *



:dunno: He didn't say.. :dunno: He don't remember the name of it... it's on 7th Ave and Deer Valley...


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:cheesy: thanks homies  :thumbsup:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

REPPIN AZ BABY.. HAD TO GIVE THIS OLD SHIT A MAKEOVER :biggrin: 
GETTIN READY FOR THE SAND DRAGS

















NOW THIS...............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Aug 17 2009, 09:10 PM~14799349
> *REPPIN AZ BABY.. HAD TO GIVE THIS OLD SHIT A MAKEOVER :biggrin:
> GETTIN READY FOR THE SAND DRAGS
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

that 60 is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 17 2009, 04:36 PM~14795909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sucked


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2009, 11:02 PM~14800950
> *that sucked
> *


That's what I thought....I was hoping her titties would pop out or something. But nope. :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 17 2009, 11:42 PM~14801316
> *That's what I thought....I was hoping her titties would pop out or something. But nope.  :0
> *


jajajajaja me too!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 18 2009, 02:18 AM~14801904
> *good night az
> *


GOOD NIGHT??? :scrutinize: DON'T YOU MEAN GOOD MORNING!!!! :biggrin: J/K HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2009, 07:16 AM~14802564
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Good Morning AZ!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Aug 17 2009, 09:10 PM~14799349
> *REPPIN AZ BABY.. HAD TO GIVE THIS OLD SHIT A MAKEOVER :biggrin:
> GETTIN READY FOR THE SAND DRAGS
> 
> ...


Looks tight Ray is that yours? Reppin AZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is wats up for this weekend Az!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is later!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And this..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2009, 05:07 PM~14809272
> *And this..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lowrider Style CC for the Shout outs!!!!
Posting these flyers for us and for all to see!
Club Unity!!!
See you on the 29th for the Lowrider Supreme Clothing Cruise Night
M & Sons, 53rd and Glendale, 6 to 10...... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

SUPERIOR, I WILL BE DRINK BEER WITH SOCEITY CAR CLUB AND EATING SOME GOOD FOOD,I HAVE MY DD.!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT FOR AZ!!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Aug 18 2009, 03:09 PM~14807268
> *Looks tight Ray is that yours? Reppin AZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO bro, i did this for scottie. this one i enjoyed doin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 18 2009, 01:01 PM~14805910
> *:biggrin:
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 18 2009, 08:19 AM~14802955
> *GOOD NIGHT??? :scrutinize: DON'T YOU MEAN GOOD MORNING!!!! :biggrin: J/K HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


im on a different time zone homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gzking

whats up homeboy????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoH3MqEgJA


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 18 2009, 09:35 PM~14812034
> *gzking
> 
> whats up homeboy????
> *


 :wave: whats going on ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 18 2009, 09:35 PM~14812021
> *im on a different time zone homie!!!!!
> *



AIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 5 2009, 10:22 AM~14682486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* THIS IS WHAT ELSE GOING ON THIS WEEKEND!!! GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 19 2009, 10:36 AM~14816253
> * THIS IS WHAT ELSE GOING ON THIS WEEKEND!!! GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 19 2009, 10:36 AM~14816253
> *Ok! We got a new bad ass hopping video on our website homie's!!!! </span> :biggrin:
> 
> Here's your link:
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fellas, a fellow rider from Tucson is looking for a certain painter. See his text below.........

I tried but no ones knows a good one. Do you know Ben Lopez he is living in Phx now, I am trying to get a hold of this guy here in tucson that used to work for him when they had Showtime Customs. His name is Johnny Canales. Ifyou know anybody that might have johnny's number can you please let me know.

The dude needing the number is...... AZTROKITA in LIL.


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 19 2009, 06:54 AM~14814288
> *:wave: whats going on ?
> *


chillin chillin bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2009, 01:05 PM~14817918
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ill be at the phoenix art museum this weekend also! Ill be shooting pics for sprockets lowrider bike magazine! Tell the kids to make sure the chrome is clean! 

BigMandoaz.com "Droppin photo bombs all day long"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 01:49 PM~14818966
> *Ill be at the phoenix art museum this weekend also! Ill be shooting pics for sprockets lowrider bike magazine! Tell the kids to make sure the chrome is clean!
> 
> BigMandoaz.com "Droppin photo bombs all day long"
> ...


Looks Like you are back in the Game with the 'Puter huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 03:49 PM~14818966
> *Ill be at the phoenix art museum this weekend also! Ill be shooting pics for sprockets lowrider bike magazine! Tell the kids to make sure the chrome is clean!
> 
> BigMandoaz.com "Droppin photo bombs all day long"
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 19 2009, 03:01 PM~14819067
> *Looks Like you are back in the Game with the 'Puter huh??  :biggrin:
> *


Lol no! I haven't gone to the store. Thank god for blackberry's!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 19 2009, 03:01 PM~14819071
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Lol what's bro. Hey homie pm me your address again. Ill have the cd ready this weekend!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2009, 02:40 PM~14818876
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 02:49 PM~14818966
> *Ill be at the phoenix art museum this weekend also! Ill be shooting pics for sprockets lowrider bike magazine! Tell the kids to make sure the chrome is clean!
> 
> BigMandoaz.com "Droppin photo bombs all day long"
> ...


 :biggrin: 
DEFINATELY!!!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*



Originally posted by Lunas64@Aug 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14818155
Fellas, a fellow rider from Tucson is looking for a certain painter. See his text below.........

I tried but no ones knows a good one. Do you know Ben Lopez he is living in Phx now, I am trying to get a hold of this guy here in tucson that used to work for him when they had Showtime Customs. His name is Johnny Canales. Ifyou know anybody that might have johnny's number can you please let me know.

The dude needing the number is...... AZTROKITA in LIL.


Click to expand...



Thanks for the post. *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 04:25 PM~14819299
> *Lol what's bro. Hey homie pm me your address again. Ill have the cd ready this weekend!
> *



You got a PM homie..  Thanks again..  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Got The Mega Radio Lowrider Show Pic's up!!!!
Some of my best work!  :cheesy: 

Here's your link homie's!
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 19 2009, 07:22 PM~14821766
> *Got The Mega Radio Lowrider Show Pic's up!!!!
> Some of my best work!  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WEEEEEEEEE ARE THE CHAMPIONS MY FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

THE BIG RO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 19 2009, 08:21 PM~14822442
> *WEEEEEEEEE ARE THE CHAMPIONS MY FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: WHO ???


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

LOWRIDER MAG OCT 2009 SIX TIME SIX TIME ,,,,,,WEEEEEE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF THE WWWWWWWWWWWWWWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14822572
> *LOWRIDER MAG OCT 2009 SIX TIME SIX TIME ,,,,,,WEEEEEE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF THE WWWWWWWWWWWWWWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 oh ok


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Rascal King
I like the revised miranda you have on your profile !!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 19 2009, 08:40 PM~14822676
> *Rascal King
> I like the revised miranda you have on your profile !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 19 2009, 07:43 PM~14822716
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whasss hoppening Fred!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy a 37 degree flaring tool so I can flare the hardline for my setup :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 19 2009, 08:54 PM~14822855
> *Anyone know where to buy a 37 degree flaring tool so I can flare the hardline for my setup  :biggrin:
> *


harbor freight or sears homie


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.

-----


Should be a good show. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 19 2009, 08:50 PM~14822814
> *whasss hoppening Fred!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 20 2009, 07:34 AM~14825457
> *Good morning AZ
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 20 2009, 12:12 AM~14824727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 20 2009, 06:34 AM~14825457
> *Good morning AZ
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> And all the the rust free classics just chillin all over AZ.


Yeah AZ is cool to get cars but they are getting expensive from texas and AZ seem like the only 2 dry states
[/quote]
AND DONT FORGET NEW MEXICO :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

THEY ARE GETTING EXPENSIVE.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 20 2009, 12:12 AM~14824727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.

-----


This is going to be good. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Yeah AZ is cool to get cars but they are getting expensive from texas and AZ seem like the only 2 dry states


AND DONT FORGET NEW MEXICO :biggrin:
[/quote]

:uh: WOW, that was like 6 years ago


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 20 2009, 04:42 PM~14830573
> *
> 
> :uh: WOW, that was like 6 years ago
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up gangstaz?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up az side! Im back, got the computer to work now! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14832635
> *Whats up az side! Im back, got the computer to work now!  :biggrin:
> *


What up nukka ?? been pretty dead in here !


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone know of any decent painters out here?car is already 4 prep and paint.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gzking, jsobera
What up yo?? you workin hard or hardly workin ??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14832776
> *anyone know of any decent painters out here?car is already 4 prep and paint.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

BIRD CITY BEAUTY locdownmexikan
:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 20 2009, 06:10 PM~14832776
> *anyone know of any decent painters out here?car is already 4 prep and paint.
> *


VICIOUS 

Albert Lebario

check out his number in my sig.

and 

he is also in Paint and Body:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329812


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14768813
> *you know i got your back lil homie!!!!!
> ready for tonight bro????
> *


ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT HUH BEN!! LOL ITS KU I STILL THK UR COO EVEN THO U NEVER SAY HI!!! LOL MADD PROPS BEN :twak: :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up gzking what's good


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH LOVE TO THE GREATEST CITY KEEP IT LOW PHX


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14833332
> *MUCH LOVE TO THE GREATEST CITY KEEP IT LOW PHX
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14833325
> *What's up gzking what's good
> *


Not much getting my car ready for some paint :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 20 2009, 05:55 PM~14832635
> *Whats up az side! Im back, got the computer to work now!  :biggrin:
> *


Then get to Postin them Fotos Sukka!!
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Locdown? you guys hit up that meeting tonite at M and Sons?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14833332
> *MUCH LOVE TO THE GREATEST CITY KEEP IT LOW PHX
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14832635
> *Whats up az side! Im back, got the computer to work now!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAD HAPPEN TO YOU HOMIE!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14833332
> *MUCH LOVE TO THE GREATEST CITY KEEP IT LOW PHX
> *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

JUST DO WHAT I DO HELP TRAIN FIGHTERS,COMBAT SPORTS MMA TEMPE AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 20 2009, 07:54 PM~14833315
> *ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT HUH BEN!! LOL ITS KU I STILL THK UR COO EVEN THO U NEVER SAY HI!!! LOL MADD PROPS BEN :twak:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i'm bullshitting!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 21 2009, 01:22 AM~14836155
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know i'm bullshitting!!!!!
> *



ESTE VATO! :biggrin: MR. SMOOTH OPERATOR!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: GONNA BE A BUSY WEEKEND!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14833332
> *MUCH LOVE TO THE GREATEST CITY KEEP IT LOW PHX
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Aug 20 2009, 07:55 PM~14833332
> *MUCH LOVE TO THE GREATEST CITY KEEP IT LOW PHX
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









is this the same chick?


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 10:40 AM~14838841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hope not, look at that messy room! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Saw Richard Ochoa on the Channel 3 News this morning at the Phx Museum Car Show standing next to a full custom impala!
Its gonna be huge!
Might rain though.....hope not!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 21 2009, 11:40 AM~14839523
> *Hope not, look at that messy room! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:08 PM~14839840
> *Saw Richard Ochoa on the Channel 3 News this morning at the Phx Museum Car Show standing next to a full custom impala!
> Its gonna be huge!
> Might rain though.....hope not!
> ...


No Hopping exhibition????


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

NEW crusing spot on sundays  75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14829816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE THIS IS BETTER THAN MESAS ONE..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 04:39 PM~14842740
> *NEW  crusing spot on sundays   75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
> theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
> homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.
> *


Well, lets check it out!!! But..... we need to make sure we all clean up so we have a place to kick it. We need to send the right message. Lets do it correct! Peace!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 21 2009, 06:46 PM~14843047
> *Well, lets check it out!!! But..... we need to make sure we all clean up so we have a place to kick it. We need to send the right message. Lets do it correct! Peace!
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: 
lets keep it lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

See what it do jeremy


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Any one who wants to hop their shit in our hop expo can send us a pm and get on the hop list. message me or Al "Lunas64" so we can get a heads up on who wants to hop!* :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Mando!
We got Photoshop now! :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14842740
> *NEW  crusing spot on sundays   75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
> theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
> homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.
> *


fuck yhea ttt


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 21 2009, 06:45 PM~14843041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 08:02 PM~14843714
> *  :thumbsup:
> lets keep it lowriding :biggrin:
> *


x565


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14842740
> *NEW  crusing spot on sundays   75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
> theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
> homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.
> *



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 21 2009, 07:14 PM~14843280
> *
> *



WA'SUP SERGIO? :wave:ARE READY FOR TOMORROW? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 21 2009, 06:45 PM~14843041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 PM~14845245
> *WA'SUP SERGIO? :wave:ARE READY FOR TOMORROW? :biggrin:
> *


Yes...sir :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 21 2009, 06:45 PM~14843041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14842740
> *NEW  crusing spot on sundays   75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
> theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
> homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.
> *


 :biggrin: see ya there.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 21 2009, 09:24 PM~14844465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14842740
> *NEW  crusing spot on sundays   75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
> theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
> homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.
> *


lets see how long till someone fucks it up for everyone else....


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 21 2009, 11:40 AM~14839523
> *Hope not, look at that messy room! :biggrin:
> *




:uh: Im noticeing her tits and this Mother Fucker noticies her ROOM!!!! :twak:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up Everybody!!! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 22 2009, 07:39 AM~14847047
> *What up Everybody!!! :wave:
> *


'Sup Hoppers, you doing the museum tonite? MAy be a bit wet today. but it wont stop me from hangin out.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14844192
> *Hey Mando!
> We got Photoshop now! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Thats cool homie, hope that works out for you :thumbsup: I dont use none of the photo shop, cs3,cs4 related photo programs. I got and use lil something that only a few people know about.  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 22 2009, 08:41 AM~14847059
> *'Sup Hoppers, you doing the museum tonite? MAy be a bit wet today. but it wont stop me from hangin out.
> *


looked out the window not a cloud in the sky. you never know. that shit creeps in real quick


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 22 2009, 08:39 AM~14847047
> *What up Everybody!!! :wave:
> *



Whats up homie! like that avatar you got!
 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PHOENIX AREA LOWRIDER BIKES- Low & Slow Event today @ the Phoenix Art Museum 


*ALRIGHT KIDDOS!* Today is the day. I'll be at the PHX ART Museum covering all the _low bike_ action for *SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!* Be sure to have all the chrome looking fresh and clean. Have those kandy paint jobs looking hard! Lets show the world how ARIZONA does it!!!!!! 

If your child has a bike in the show be sure to let em know! 

Much Love and Respect, I'll see all of you at the show!

Armando "BigMando" Aldama
Sprockets Magazine Phoenix Photographer

Sneek peek of the new cover


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 22 2009, 08:37 AM~14847043
> *:uh: Im noticeing her tits and this Mother Fucker noticies her ROOM!!!! :twak:
> *


messy room, messy pussy :biggrin: 

What up homie? I need to put some pumps together and hardline them.

PM me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Today is going to be a good day....... Dont forget next weeks Lowrider Supreme Cruise Night......HOPPERS pm me if you want to swing what you bring for the expo hop. Gotta a homie who was added to the hop list this morning.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Aug 22 2009, 08:41 AM~14847059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm Sent :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey i got a 9000lbs 2post lift Forsale if anybody intristed. 6months old 
$1000.00


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

what's up Leonard


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 21 2009, 08:18 AM~14837373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na she's some other hyna!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 08:04 PM~14850722
> *jajajaja huh!!!!!!!!!!
> na she's some other hyna!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well she bad ass hook it up ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14844192
> *Hey Mando!
> We got Photoshop now! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 22 2009, 10:08 PM~14851728
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


And yes sirrrrrrrr!
Founder of 7 Chapters now is the proud Daddy of a 8 pound Baby Boy! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:43 PM~14852024
> *And yes sirrrrrrrr!
> Founder of 7 Chapters now is the proud Daddy of a 8 pound Baby Boy! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:43 PM~14852024
> *And yes sirrrrrrrr!
> Founder of 7 Chapters now is the proud Daddy of a 8 pound Baby Boy! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn homie, poppin out babies and carclubs! Your a busy man... Congrats homie!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DAMM THAT ART SOW FUCKING SUCKED,THERE WAS LIKE 20CARS,AND PAYING
10 DOLLERS TO LOOK AT TO LOOK AT SOME BIKES AND ONE CAR AND SOME PAINTES,FUCK THAT PIECE OF SHIT, ONE IN MESA WAS WAY BETTER.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

As for the show....
I sent out the homie's and got some firme pic's!
I'll post some tonight..... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Sunday :biggrin: Funday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 10:14 AM~14854028
> *DAMM THAT ART SOW FUCKING SUCKED,THERE WAS LIKE 20CARS,AND PAYING
> 10 DOLLERS TO LOOK AT TO LOOK AT SOME BIKES AND ONE CAR AND SOME PAINTES,FUCK THAT PIECE OF SHIT, ONE IN MESA WAS WAY BETTER.
> *


sounds like someone did not like it ..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 23 2009, 09:39 AM~14854193
> *Sunday :biggrin: Funday
> *


What time is everyone planning on hitting 75th and Indian school? What else is going on Today for Sunday :biggrin: Funday?????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Im working on some shots from the museum show. Ill have them up later on my site.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 10:54 AM~14854301
> *Im working on some shots from the museum show. Ill have them up later on my site.
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin pics . We showed up late but still got to see some nice cars


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....


I liked it. I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show. Where else can you do this? Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that. Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck. This was 100% FREE to the participants!!! They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink. Again, how often does that happen. If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy. Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.

We rolled in at 11:30 AM, set up and sweated our asses off. We left came back at 5:00 PM enjoyed that art exhibit the bikes, the cars and most importantly spending time with my fellow peers (lowriders) talking, joking around and chillin. Yes it was hot and muggy most of the night. 

Yes it was hot and yes there was not alot of cars and yes the Mesa Art Show had more exciting exhibits and cars, BUT this definitely was not close to sucking.

I give Mad Props to all of the people who made this show happen. GOOD Work.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 23 2009, 09:48 AM~14854257
> *What time is everyone planning on hitting 75th and Indian school? What else is going on Today for Sunday :biggrin: Funday?????
> *


I heard 7:00......?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HOT!!1 THAT NOT HOT QUICK CRY TRY MY SIDE JOB OF TRAIN MMA FIGHTER
HUMM COMBAT SPORT TEMPE,AZ THAT WHAT IT FEEL LIKE INSIDE TRY RUNING TWO MILE A DAY AND BEACHERS FUCKING PUSSY ,JUST ASK FOR THE JOE (THE
ROTTE)GARCIA.THANK YOU


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 10:09 AM~14854402
> *HOT!!1 THAT NOT HOT QUICK CRY  TRY MY SIDE JOB OF TRAIN MMA FIGHTER
> HUMM COMBAT SPORT TEMPE,AZ THAT WHAT IT FEEL LIKE INSIDE TRY RUNING TWO MILE A DAY AND BEACHERS FUCKING PUSSY ,JUST ASK FOR THE JOE (THE
> ROTTE)GARCIA.THANK YOU
> *


What the fuck are beachers?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 11:13 AM~14854434
> *What the fuck are beachers?
> *


I am lost .. Was he replying to your above post ???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2009, 10:16 AM~14854452
> *I am lost .. Was he replying to your above post ???
> *



looks like it to me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 23 2009, 10:48 AM~14854257
> *What time is everyone planning on hitting 75th and Indian school? What else is going on Today for Sunday :biggrin: Funday?????
> *


We got this today....
Lets support Slow Lane homie's!!!!
Club Unity!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


It was a good event! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 23 2009, 11:52 AM~14854645
> *We got this today....
> Lets support Slow Lane homie's!!!!
> Club Unity!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


I thought this was yesterday?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 11:53 AM~14854649
> *I thought this was yesterday?
> *


we went by there last night and did not see anything


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2009, 10:55 AM~14854313
> *Good lookin pics . We showed up late but still got to see some nice cars
> *


thanks. we cut out as little early we had a family thing to go to


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 11:00 AM~14854342
> *I heard 7:00......?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...



X10!!!!!!! :biggrin: VERY WELL SAID ART!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Sunset


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 11:09 AM~14854402
> *HOT!!1 THAT NOT HOT QUICK CRY  TRY MY SIDE JOB OF TRAIN MMA FIGHTER
> HUMM COMBAT SPORT TEMPE,AZ THAT WHAT IT FEEL LIKE INSIDE TRY RUNING TWO MILE A DAY AND BEACHERS FUCKING PUSSY ,JUST ASK FOR THE JOE (THE
> ROTTE)GARCIA.THANK YOU
> *



WTF!!! :dunno: THERE HE GOES AGAIN!!! LAST TIME I DID THIS....... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: AND THEN HE STARTED MAKING SENSE AGAIN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 10:54 AM~14854301
> *Im working on some shots from the museum show. Ill have them up later on my site.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 NICE PICS BRO!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 08:40 PM~14851011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Yeah it was hot and muggy but it was a cool show over all !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 23 2009, 02:22 PM~14855495
> *:0  :0  :0 NICE PICS BRO!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 23 2009, 02:21 PM~14855484
> *WTF!!! :dunno: THERE HE GOES AGAIN!!! LAST TIME I DID THIS....... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: AND THEN HE STARTED MAKING SENSE AGAIN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

UCEPHX95,

Who is this ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2009, 02:51 PM~14855709
> *UCEPHX95,
> 
> Who is this ??
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 10:09 AM~14854402
> *HOT!!1 THAT NOT HOT QUICK CRY  TRY MY SIDE JOB OF TRAIN MMA FIGHTER
> HUMM COMBAT SPORT TEMPE,AZ THAT WHAT IT FEEL LIKE INSIDE TRY RUNING TWO MILE A DAY AND BEACHERS FUCKING PUSSY ,JUST ASK FOR THE JOE (THE
> ROTTE)GARCIA.THANK YOU
> *


PHXROJOE, I think Art was replying to a post that the Show at the Museum "sucked". We all know Gyms are hot in them. And yesterday was hot too. Maybe not Gym/MMA/Combat Sport/Running Two Miles a day/and Beachers Hot. But outside kicking it at a carshow/bikeshow/hanging out at the museum/checking out the Hynas/Cars/Eating Carne/Drinking a Budlite........it was HOT!!!! But it wasnt "Fuckin Pussy" hot!!! LOL
BTW, Good post Artbuck! We make the gig that it is. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 03:02 PM~14855768
> *OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up bro how have u been ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2009, 03:03 PM~14855780
> *whats up bro how have u been ??
> *


good homie! finally got my new comp set up. 3 days with no comp was killing me lol


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 03:06 PM~14855796
> *good homie! finally got my new comp set up. 3 days with no comp was killing me lol
> *


yeah that would suck , computer is damn near my LIFE line :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 10:14 AM~14854028
> *DAMM THAT ART SOW FUCKING SUCKED,THERE WAS LIKE 20CARS,AND PAYING
> 10 DOLLERS TO LOOK AT TO LOOK AT SOME BIKES AND ONE CAR AND SOME PAINTES,FUCK THAT PIECE OF SHIT, ONE IN MESA WAS WAY BETTER.
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gzking, djsire
What up DJSIRE ??


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2009, 02:51 PM~14855709
> *UCEPHX95,
> 
> Who is this ??
> *



Sup bro.. thats my brother .. carlos


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Aug 23 2009, 03:29 PM~14855930
> *Sup bro..  thats my brother .. carlos
> *


FALKER he is tryin to be all sneaky in shit .


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14842740
> *NEW  crusing spot on sundays   75th and indian school behind the filibertos.
> theres a big ass parking lot and the cops dont f#@k with you there.
> homie from filibertos said it was all good as long as we pick up are trash.
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 23 2009, 03:30 PM~14855935
> *FALKER he is tryin to be all sneaky in shit .
> *


LOL You already were calling Kita for a revised member list huh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 23 2009, 03:03 PM~14855773
> *PHXROJOE, I think Art was replying to a post that the Show at the Museum "sucked". We all know Gyms are hot in them. And yesterday was hot too. Maybe not Gym/MMA/Combat Sport/Running Two Miles a day/and Beachers Hot. But outside kicking it at a carshow/bikeshow/hanging out at the museum/checking out the Hynas/Cars/Eating Carne/Drinking a Budlite........it was HOT!!!! But it wasnt "Fuckin Pussy" hot!!! LOL
> BTW, Good post Artbuck! We make the gig that it is.  :biggrin:
> *


X999999999999999999

It was a different point of view to lowriding but more importantly it showcased CHICANO art. How many times would a museum of art showcases OUR art and OUR different point of views. 
Yes, the weather sucked
No it didn't suck having our gente get together and showcase their ART.

my .02 cents

And yes my name is JOE too.
but not an ignorant one


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few of the pics i took!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

And the bikes that made it out!!!

































Took best of show 1st place









































[/quote]


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Took 2nd place best of show









Took 3rd place best of show
[/quote]


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

That's all the pics i got enjoy!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 23 2009, 04:58 PM~14856460
> *A few of the pics i took!!!
> 
> 
> ...


As for the Slow Lane show...it is a 2 day show.
Sunday its from 11am to midnight.
Its on the flyer homie's


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 23 2009, 05:08 PM~14856522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good shots their homie!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Twiins :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 23 2009, 06:13 PM~14857124
> *Twiins  :wave:
> *


whats going on Chano


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

I WANT TO SAY I'M SORRY FOR THE COMMET EARLIER,MY WORD COME OUT VERY WRONG,I GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ,MY FRIENDS AND MY 
CLUB FAMILY,I DON'T WANT THEM ,LOOKING BAD BECAUSE OF MY ACTIONS,
I DON'T NO HARM,PLEASE PM IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO,I'M A COOL GUY,
ONE AGAIN SORRY.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Photos from Low & Slow @ Phx Art Museum now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 07:04 PM~14857656
> *I WANT TO SAY I'M SORRY FOR THE COMMET EARLIER,MY WORD COME OUT VERY WRONG,I GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ,MY FRIENDS AND MY
> CLUB FAMILY,I DON'T WANT THEM ,LOOKING BAD BECAUSE OF MY ACTIONS,
> I DON'T  NO HARM,PLEASE PM IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO,I'M A COOL GUY,
> ...



IT'S KOO HOMIE! WE ALL AS A LOWRIDER FAMILY AS A WHOLE ALL STICK TOGETHER AND WATCH OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER!!! AS EVERYBODY SAYS "CLUB UNITY" IS A MUST AND WE ARE THE ROLE MODELS FOR THE 2ND GENERATION OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY THAT IS COMING UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 07:04 PM~14857656
> *I WANT TO SAY I'M SORRY FOR THE COMMET EARLIER,MY WORD COME OUT VERY WRONG,I GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ,MY FRIENDS AND MY
> CLUB FAMILY,I DON'T WANT THEM ,LOOKING BAD BECAUSE OF MY ACTIONS,
> I DON'T  NO HARM,PLEASE PM IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO,I'M A COOL GUY,
> ...


All good


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 23 2009, 06:18 PM~14857172
> *whats going on Chano
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


x10



> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 23 2009, 04:35 PM~14856295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muy chingon!!!! *ROLE MODELS!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Did anyone go to 75th? I guess I showed up to early.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 24 2009, 06:04 AM~14861504
> *Did anyone go to 75th? I guess I showed up to early.
> *



:yes: :yes: YEAH PEOPLE DID SHOW UP...IT WAS KOO!!! NEXT WEEKEND WILL PROBABLY BE BETTER!!!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ,MAJESTICS,INTRUDERS,TODA MADRE AND NEW IMAGE WERE SOME OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2009, 08:13 AM~14862215
> *:yes:  :yes: YEAH PEOPLE DID SHOW UP...IT WAS KOO!!! NEXT WEEKEND WILL PROBABLY BE BETTER!!!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ,MAJESTICS,INTRUDERS,TODA MADRE AND NEW IMAGE WERE SOME OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i had a good time out there the weather was good and not once did the police roll up on us.
plus nobody left a mess. there was alot of nice ride out there . cant wait till next weekend  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT SPOT HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD PLACE TO KICK IT....GOOD THING IT'S DOWN THE STREET FROM THE HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 06:04 PM~14857656
> *I WANT TO SAY I'M SORRY FOR THE COMMET EARLIER,MY WORD COME OUT VERY WRONG,I GOT LOVE FOR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ,MY FRIENDS AND MY
> CLUB FAMILY,I DON'T WANT THEM ,LOOKING BAD BECAUSE OF MY ACTIONS,
> I DON'T  NO HARM,PLEASE PM IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO,I'M A COOL GUY,
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

RE: 75 th avenue.

The parking lot was good  :biggrin: .

the only thing, it was dark as hell LOL.. me and my members were
thinking about bringing some flashlights LOL.....

the only one we seen clear, was big tim from phoenix riderz LOL
who can always be seen anywhere LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"Anyway " what is up with the lights over there ??????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 23 2009, 04:35 PM~14856295
> *X999999999999999999
> 
> It was a different point of view to lowriding but more importantly it showcased CHICANO art. How many times would a museum of art showcases OUR art and OUR different point of views.
> ...



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey whats up az? is there any car and or bycicle shows comming up out here?


----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELL SAID!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

HahahaHaa what's up mi lowrider familia one love gente club unity


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 23 2009, 10:52 AM~14854645
> *We got this today....
> Lets support Slow Lane homie's!!!!
> Club Unity!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>We thanks you for showing up!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

I just read comments that where made- To all Sorry


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Aug 24 2009, 04:12 PM~14867699
> *I just read comments that where made- To all Sorry
> *


Its all Good!! Lets move on !!! Peace :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 11:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...


WELL SAID :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Check it out AZ. 

CIS Auto Body and Paint Located off of 12 ave and Hatcher ( just north of Dunlap) is hooking up paint jobs. 

If you want candy, pearls or basics call up Steve, he will hook you up with a great price. 

Tell him you seen this on lay it low.

If you want to add that little extra just before the show without doing a full paint job, Steve can hook it up.

* CSI 602-518-8439...Steve*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 24 2009, 04:19 PM~14867220
> *We thanks you for showing up!
> *


CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

More scenes from the AZ-SIDE


----------



## tony's #1lady (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 23 2009, 03:07 PM~14855812
> *
> *


 about your comment- You just disrespected your club and other club members


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big Mando 88, Lunas64, Knightstalker


Whats up Homies!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 07:08 PM~14869795
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big Mando 88, Lunas64, Knightstalker
> Whats up Homies!
> *


Jus finished eating Tacos, Tostadas and a Bean burro!!Damn it was good! Buuurp!
 Tomorrow i will work out!!!! Really!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 08:08 PM~14869795
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big Mando 88, Lunas64, Knightstalker
> Whats up Homies!
> *


just wanted to say got alot of respect for ur vison behind the lens iam loving it....keep up the good work...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> More scenes from the AZ-SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tony's #1lady_@Aug 24 2009, 06:34 PM~14869439
> *about your comment-  You just disrespected your club and other club members
> *


This has been squashed!!!  Club Unity!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 07:20 PM~14869226
> *More scenes from the AZ-SIDE
> 
> 
> ...


Dats da shit homie!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: robs68, 1VATO64, orchid66ragss, Lowrider Style CC, Techniquesphx, gzking, GAME TIME, kraz13, PHXROJOE, sancho guero

WHATS up AZ ?? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:08 PM~14869795
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big Mando 88, Lunas64, Knightstalker
> Whats up Homies!
> *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up porky


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo henry
Mando like always bad azz pictures 
I agree with luna just drop it one love to all our lowrider family


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: locdownmexikan, Galaxieriderz, henry castillo, gzking, enrique 
What's up all


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

HEY GATO WHO LOVES YOU BABY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 07:20 PM~14869226
> *More scenes from the AZ-SIDE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 24 2009, 08:23 PM~14869960
> *This has been squashed!!!   Club Unity!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: ORALE CARNAL YA SABES :biggrin: ...PURO CLUB UNITY!!!! LET'S MOVE ON TO THE NEXT LOWRIDING EPISODE  .....THE SHIN-DIG AT M & SONS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14867114
> *HahahaHaa what's up mi lowrider familia one love gente club unity
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2009, 10:01 PM~14870431
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: ORALE CARNAL YA SABES :biggrin: ...PURO CLUB UNITY!!!! LET'S MOVE ON TO THE NEXT LOWRIDING EPISODE  .....THE SHIN-DIG AT M & SONS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



At M & SONS is it a big parking lot. Never been there.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 24 2009, 08:18 PM~14869915
> *just wanted to say got alot of respect for ur vison behind the lens iam loving it....keep up the good work...
> *


Thank you! I really appreciate the good comment! I love what I do! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 24 2009, 08:24 PM~14869976
> *Dats da shit homie!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2009, 09:01 PM~14870431
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: ORALE CARNAL YA SABES :biggrin: ...PURO CLUB UNITY!!!! LET'S MOVE ON TO THE NEXT LOWRIDING EPISODE  .....THE SHIN-DIG AT M & SONS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14870530
> *At M & SONS is it a big parking lot. Never been there.
> *


Kinda sorta. But we got the parking lots on both sides of the street reserved for the show&shine. *Special thanks to all the business owners in the area for their support.* We got a spot to hop. If it aint parked, guaranteed you will see it cruising on the street!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14870530
> *At M & SONS is it a big parking lot. Never been there.
> *



IT IS A PRETTY GOOD SIZE....I HEARD THAT THEY ARE GONNA HAVE OTHER PARKING SPOTS ALSO....HIT UP BIGMANDO88 HE HAS ALOT MORE INFO!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Good peoples in AZ!! THANKS TO ALL INVOLVED AND FOR THE EFFORT GOING INTO THIS!
Gracias,
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*With this event! All we ask is that everyone please try and help keep the area clean. The business owners allowed us to use their properties to promote "Club Unity" with an understanding that they get the area back the way they gave it to us! Other than that lets cruise and have a good time! *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14870745
> *With this event! All we ask is that everyone please try and help keep the area clean. The business owners allowed us to use their properties to promote "Club Unity" with an understanding that they get the area back the way they gave it to us! Other than that lets cruise and have a good time!
> *





:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 24 2009, 09:29 PM~14870725
> *Good peoples in AZ!! THANKS TO ALL INVOLVED AND FOR THE EFFORT GOING INTO THIS!
> Gracias,
> PURO
> *


Az-SIde I just want to introduce this homie, Alvaro "Puro" Cervantes is the creator of Lowrider Supreme clothing Company. This is one guy that truly believes in what we promote every single weekend. Culture, Lifestyle, Raza & Unity! Without his help we could not have brought a real positive clothing line like this to AZ!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14870804
> *Az-SIde I just want to introduce this homie, Alvaro "Puro" Cervantes is the creator of Lowrider Supreme clothing Company. This is one guy that truly believes in what we promote every single weekend. Culture, Lifestyle, Raza & Unity! Without his help we could not have brought a real positive clothing line like this to AZ!
> *


TODA MADRE C.C READY TO ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 24 2009, 09:39 PM~14870884
> *TODA MADRE C.C READY TO ROLL :thumbsup:
> *


Cant wait to see you guys roll in. Those rides are "Toda Madre"


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:40 PM~14870903
> *Cant wait to see you guys roll in. Those rides are "Toda Madre"
> *


THANK YOU CARNAL WE SEE YOU THER


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully I could get the day off. Other hand I like to share a few pics I took at the slow and low art show.










































I also liked the live art they had going on.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2009, 09:43 PM~14870929
> *Thanks for the info. Hopefully I could get the day off. Other hand I like to share a few pics I took at the slow and low art show.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots homie! I see you left it on green :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 10:44 PM~14870946
> *Nice shots homie! I see you left it on green :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: I told you I was. I messed up and didnt know I had it on another setting, most of all my pics came out bad.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 24 2009, 09:43 PM~14870929
> *Thanks for the info. Hopefully I could get the day off. Other hand I like to share a few pics I took at the slow and low art show.
> 
> 
> ...



Adrian you need to take more pic with that expencive camera of yours :biggrin: 
pics came out good!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14870804
> *Az-SIde I just want to introduce this homie, Alvaro "Puro" Cervantes is the creator of Lowrider Supreme clothing Company. This is one guy that truly believes in what we promote every single weekend. Culture, Lifestyle, Raza & Unity! Without his help we could not have brought a real positive clothing line like this to AZ!
> *



:wave:  DOES HE HAVE SHIRT SIZES FOR US "BIG" GUYS!!?? :biggrin: LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:24 PM~14870659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like it going to be a bad ass get together!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14870804
> *Az-SIde I just want to introduce this homie, Alvaro "Puro" Cervantes is the creator of Lowrider Supreme clothing Company. This is one guy that truly believes in what we promote every single weekend. Culture, Lifestyle, Raza & Unity! Without his help we could not have brought a real positive clothing line like this to AZ!
> *



Thanks Mando! Con mucho respeto carnal! I'm very excited about this partnership and want to thank BIGMANDO AND AL LUNA for this opportunity. I do believe in La Vida Lowrider 200%! Its not about the money for me, its about growing La cultura of Lowriding through the clothing. 
Thanks again Az and I'm looking forward to seeing all the footage!
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2009, 09:50 PM~14871022
> *:wave:   DOES HE HAVE SHIRT SIZES FOR US "BIG" GUYS!!?? :biggrin: LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Por supuesto carnal! Up to 6xl! :biggrin: 
P


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 24 2009, 09:59 PM~14871136
> *Por supuesto carnal! Up to 6xl! :biggrin:
> P
> *


ORALE!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Check it out AZ. 

CSI Auto Body and Paint Located off of 12 ave and Hatcher ( just north of Dunlap) is hooking up paint jobs. 

If you want candy, pearls or basics call up Steve, he will hook you up with a great price. 

Tell him you seen this on lay it low.

If you want to add that little extra just before the show without doing a full paint job, Steve can hook it up.

CSI 602-518-8439...Steve


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And we'll bring out Az StreetKings DVD film crew!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 24 2009, 10:14 PM~14871345
> *And we'll bring out Az StreetKings DVD film crew!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for all the support!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 24 2009, 05:54 PM~14868135
> *Its all Good!! Lets move on !!! Peace :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 25 2009, 06:23 AM~14873388
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


'Sup Senor J. One day closer to the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*JUST WANTED TO TELL THE HOPPERS THAT WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SUPREME NIGHT, THAT I WILL BE DONATING ONE CUSTOM DICKIE SHIRT WITH THE SUPREME LOGO PRINTED ON THE BACK TO WHO WINS THE HOP-OFF!
THANKS AZ
PURO*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 25 2009, 07:42 AM~14873510
> * GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 24 2009, 09:59 PM~14871136
> *Por supuesto carnal! Up to 6xl! :biggrin:
> P
> *


Damn dawg what about big ben he need 10X t shirts. Hahahaha jk ben


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2009, 09:36 AM~14874304
> *Damn dawg what about big ben he need 10X t shirts. Hahahaha jk ben
> *



YOU GOT ME THERE HOMIE :biggrin:
NOT SURE IF I CAN GET 10XL....
P


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahahaha I can't wait for bens reply do yo have tshirt for kid size for gato hahahaha


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2009, 09:36 AM~14874304
> *Damn dawg what about big ben he need 10X t shirts. Hahahaha jk ben
> *


OH NO HE DIDNT GO THERE!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 25 2009, 09:42 AM~14874360
> *YOU GOT ME THERE HOMIE :biggrin:
> NOT SURE IF I CAN GET 10XL....
> P
> *


you can always sew three together..lol..j/k ben your my dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Aug 24 2009, 08:40 AM~14862526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll back you up on that homie!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2009, 09:50 PM~14871022
> *:wave:   DOES HE HAVE SHIRT SIZES FOR US "BIG" GUYS!!?? :biggrin: LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 25 2009, 09:36 AM~14874304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's an asshole, pinchi enano recien culiado, cara de verga pelada, nalgas aguadas, culo estirado, oompaloompa, mandilon pendejo estupido mierda que no vales ni pa pura verga guey!!!!!!!!!!!! but he's a nice guy!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:46 AM~14875588
> *you can always sew three together..lol..j/k ben your my dogg :biggrin:
> *


jajajajaja thats funny how j/k give you a pass to talk shit, but not really talking shit!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C., jsobera, BIGRICHSPIRIT

whats up homies???


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 25 2009, 11:52 AM~14875655
> *PHOENIX PRIME C.C., jsobera, BIGRICHSPIRIT
> 
> whats up homies???
> *


Chillin Homie,,,, Seeing whats cracking


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 25 2009, 11:51 AM~14875639
> *jajajajaja thats funny how j/k give you a pass to talk shit, but not really talking shit!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up Ben.. How u doin homie


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:angry: seing cracking...... niggro please


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 25 2009, 11:48 AM~14875608
> *southside was better!!!!!
> i'll back you up on that homie!!!!!!
> x2
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG BEN...... :wave:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2009, 10:58 AM~14854331
> *I want to give my opinion of the show and "exhibit" yesterday.....
> I liked it.  I did not mind paying $30.00 total for my wife, daughter and two sons to have a chance to go to the museum and also enjoy a car and bike show.  Where else can you do this?  Sure the car show was not as big as last years, but I'm sure the weather contributed to that.  Everyone always bitches about not having shit to do and then complain about how much the shows and events that do happen suck.  This was 100% FREE to the participants!!!  They recived two passes for FREE admittance to the museum, a FREE meal and drink.  Again, how often does that happen.  If you are in this lifestyle to complain then you WILL be miserable because there is so much to complain about that just is not worth the energy.  Enjoy the shows and the events for what they are.
> 
> ...




Well Said Art!!! 

The Main individual who is responsible for this event and the Mesa event that happened last year is Richard Ochoa the Founder Of Society C.C. Both events were completely Non-Profit for himself. 

A big THANKS goes out to everyone who was able to make it out to the event, I know the weather hurt some of the car attendance, but I CANNOT put it any better than what Art stated above!! 
Thanks Art for your wise words! These types of events are thrown and designed to EDUCATE people that do not know much of our lifestyle and culture. These museum shows aren't for competition but more of a way that allows us to display our masterpieces, the way we express our creativty. 
An event like this and the Mesa Museum one, would have never been even thought of. This just goes to show how far along we have come to be accepted over the last 5-10 years! 
So again I would like to Thank all the Clubs that participated and people who supported this event as well as Big Mando for the Killer photos he took!! 

Much Respect,
Bobby Quihuis
Society C.C. Prez


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 25 2009, 01:09 PM~14876454
> *
> Well Said Art!!!
> 
> ...


Well said on you part as well. I just want to thank you again Bobby for the invite and giving me the opportunity to cover an event like this. Also on behalf of Sprockets Magazine Team, We also thank you for all your support!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 25 2009, 01:09 PM~14876454
> *
> Well Said Art!!!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Well said. Its about supporting the lowriding community as a whole.!!!
And congrats to Richard Ochoa on his hall of fame induction!!! :thumbsup: 
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'Sup AZ!!!  

:scrutinize: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 25 2009, 12:09 PM~14876454
> *
> Well Said Art!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for inviting us!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up mando and mike


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 25 2009, 11:48 AM~14875608
> *southside was better!!!!!
> i'll back you up on that homie!!!!!!
> x2
> ...


Thanks Ben you say I'm a nice guy your the best


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2009, 04:27 PM~14878519
> * 'Sup AZ!!!
> 
> :scrutinize:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo art


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT IT DO? WHOS GOT BIG BENS NUMBER?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 25 2009, 12:09 PM~14876454
> *
> Well Said Art!!!
> 
> ...


Good words, well said!! Thanks for inviting us all. It made a difference in so many eyes and so many ways! And we will Roll On some more til the next event!!  :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

all most been two weeks sence ive been up in this wat up every one :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2009, 04:50 PM~14878731
> *What's up mando and mike
> *


chillin wat up wit you


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2009, 03:55 PM~14878783
> *Qvo art
> *


what's up Homie!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2009, 06:31 PM~14879811
> *what's up Homie!
> *


Nada aqui nomas working and getting stuff ready for my wedding


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 25 2009, 05:28 PM~14879069
> *chillin wat up wit you
> *


The same ya sabes can wait for my big day and look at all the low lows at the church I know your camera will be ready thanks for everything dawg


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 25 2009, 01:09 PM~14876454
> *
> Well Said Art!!!
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2009, 04:27 PM~14878519
> * 'Sup AZ!!!
> 
> :scrutinize:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin: uffin: :420: :werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 25 2009, 09:30 PM~14882196
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera+Aug 25 2009, 12:13 PM~14875819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(602)763-6980


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 08:27 PM~14850896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hook it up guey


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 25 2009, 06:29 PM~14879787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 08:27 PM~14850896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is this ben????????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 26 2009, 07:04 AM~14884796
> *who is this ben????????
> *


Calm down killa! Lol I already know what's on your mind!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 26 2009, 07:29 AM~14885432
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Buenos Nachos AZ!!!!! Damn all of a sudden I feel hungry!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 07:51 AM~14885095
> *Calm down killa! Lol I already know what's on your mind!
> *


 :biggrin: nude photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 26 2009, 08:29 AM~14885432
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 07:51 AM~14885095
> *Calm down killa! Lol I already know what's on your mind!
> *


maniacos huh, lets not tell them who she is bro, we'll keep that hyna to ourselves!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 26 2009, 12:11 PM~14887585
> *maniacos huh, lets not tell them who she is bro, we'll keep that hyna to ourselves!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :dunno: 
come on ben :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 26 2009, 12:11 PM~14887585
> *maniacos huh, lets not tell them who she is bro, we'll keep that hyna to ourselves!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not me homie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT IS UP HOMIES? :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Aug 25 2009, 01:09 PM~14876454
> *
> Well Said Art!!!
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INVITE! GROUPE AZ!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*3 days left *














Model: Bindi Baby & Girlfriends will be in the house*

















"Compita" has signed up to hop! Hit me up if you want to hop!









Lets do it BIG AZ*


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 05:44 PM~14890799
> *3 days left
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   


we are ready,homie,batteries have been charge already :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14891358
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> we are ready,homie,batteries have been charge already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup: Did you see this?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14891358
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> we are ready,homie,batteries have been charge already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Do the dam thang!!!

Oh sorry Compita...........chingale! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Scroll to Guadelupe Car Show....
Video under pic's


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14891401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea homie,you guy's get down with those pictures and video's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14891480
> *Do the dam thang!!!
> 
> Oh sorry Compita...........chingale! :biggrin:
> *


asi es homie,hay que chingarle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14891358
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> we are ready,homie,batteries have been charge already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE COMPITA!!!! :thumbsup: YOU ARE FAMOUS NOW BUDDY!!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14891401
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY VERY NICE VIDEO HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14891480
> *Do the dam thang!!!
> 
> Oh sorry Compita...........chingale! :biggrin:
> *



WA'SUP TERMITE? :wave: HOW WAS YOUR DAY OFF HOMIE? :biggrin: HOW WAS GOLFING WITH SENOR ART BUCK? :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Not to mention its offical: Az Street Kings DVD will be there!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Not to mention its offical: Az Street Kings DVD will be there!!!!
> 
> THANKS LOWRIDER STYLE CC. YOU GUYS ARE ALWAYS REPPEN AZ, THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE AND BRINGING "CLUB UNITY" TO THE STREETS. THANKS FOR ADDING YOUR OWN PERSONAL TOUCH TO OUR EVENT! WE APPRECIATE THIS. SEE YOU SATURDAY NIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE! Just wanted to drop some BigMando history on you. I was moving files from my old computer to my new one. I came across a file that had alot of old stuff from when I first started out 2-3 years ago. Some of you may remember BIG Ent. Magazine. It was a small online magazine that I use to run for fun on myspace. I found a couple of promo vids that I did back when. I use to cover shows around my area and in cali. Here are some vids from 07!









I have come along way since then! lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 26 2009, 07:41 PM~14892836
> *WA'SUP TERMITE? :wave:  HOW WAS YOUR DAY OFF HOMIE? :biggrin: HOW WAS GOLFING WITH SENOR ART BUCK? :cheesy:
> *


We went to the range to kill some golf balls!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 26 2009, 09:50 AM~14886109
> *:biggrin:  nude photo shoot  :biggrin:
> *


pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Tucson Show


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Upcoming Tucson Shows


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 26 2009, 10:13 PM~14893857
> *We went to the range to kill some golf balls!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 












:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


apachurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrro :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO....NICE PIC!!! :biggrin: IS SHE GONNA BE THERE SATURDAY???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2009, 11:26 AM~14898287
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



"FOUR"!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14899522
> *"FOUR"!!!!
> *


*DUCKING* :0


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   :around: :around:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm noticing a trend here...you guys seem to have a thing for these chicks with broad shoulders. :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Aug 26 2009, 10:31 PM~14894023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE VOTES ARE IN! THIS IS AZ-SIDES PIC OF THE WEEK!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14898385
> *DAMN BRO....NICE PIC!!! :biggrin: IS SHE GONNA BE THERE SATURDAY???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah bro! I found this pic in *POST YOUR RIDES> HYNAS*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> THE VOTES ARE IN! THIS IS AZ-SIDES PIC OF THE WEEK!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> * 2 days left *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

THIS SATURDAY


*FWD: TECHNIQUES C.C. IS HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SAT. AT 845 S. DOBSON RD. IN MESA AZ. @ THE AUTO ZONE ON 8th AVE. & DOBSON RD. FROM 7:30 A.M.- WHENEVER!! BRING YOUR CHECKBOOK, VISA, MASTER CARD, HELL BRING YOUR QUEST CARD. ALL DONATIONS WELCOME!!! BRING YOUR LO-LO, WORK TRUCKS, CARS!! IF ITS GOT WHEELS, BRING IT!! WE'LL WASH IT!!! GET THE CARS READY FOR THE CRUISE NIGHT LATER THAT NIGHT!! WE'LL HAVE D.J. MIDNITE DROPING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH ALL YOU OLD SCHOOL HITS TO GET YOU IN THE MOOD FOR THE CRUISE LATER!!! SO COME ONE COME ALL!!! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!! AGAIN, THATS THIS SAT. @ THE AUTO ZONE ON 8th AVE & DOBSON IN MESA AZ. FROM 7:30- WHENEVER!! 845 S. DOBSON RD MESA AZ. FOR MORE IMFO CONTACT D.J. MIDNITE @ (602)643-9825. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!! *


I'll be out there helping out the homies wash cars and taking some pics too! Come out and support TECHNIQUES Arizona Familia :thumbsup: Club Unity!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt az


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gzking, tyrone_rolls_a_85

Whats going on ??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2009, 03:14 PM~14900799
> *
> THE VOTES ARE IN! THIS IS AZ-SIDES PIC OF THE WEEK!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > * 2 days left *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2009, 03:15 PM~14900812
> *Nah bro! I found this pic in POST YOUR RIDES> HYNAS
> *


I WILL HAVE TO CHECKITED OUT HOMIE!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 27 2009, 08:19 PM~14903933
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gzking, tyrone_rolls_a_85
> 
> ...


chillin. congrats on the lil one. uce will have a new member soon.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And yes that Technique Car Wash is a must!!!!!
CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup #1stunna! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 27 2009, 08:46 PM~14904247
> *'sup #1stunna! :biggrin:
> *


who? me :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST FRIDAY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2009, 07:48 PM~14904257
> *who? me :biggrin:
> *



No. Jesse.....His screen name is #1stunna......... :werd:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14904384
> *No.  Jesse.....His screen name is #1stunna......... :werd:
> *


didn't even look.....................sorry :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 27 2009, 08:54 PM~14904310
> *ALMOST FRIDAY
> *


Yessir! my 3day weekend has started got friday off! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2009, 09:01 PM~14904410
> *didn't even look.....................sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14904424
> *Yessir! my 3day weekend has started got friday off!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2009, 09:02 PM~14904424
> *Yessir! my 3day weekend has started got friday off!  :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Aug 27 2009, 08:31 PM~14904091
> *chillin. congrats on the lil one. uce will have a new member soon.
> *


thanks now my family is complete :biggrin: Cant wait to have him cruise with me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14904550
> *thanks now my family is complete  :biggrin: Cant wait to have him cruise with me
> *


Congrats homie! My kids complete us too! We better get an invite to the 1st bday party! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2009, 09:15 PM~14904575
> *Congrats homie! My kids complete us too! We better get an invite to the 1st bday party!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks !! we will make sure that happens !! Baby is due Jan 14th .


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14904550
> *thanks now my family is complete  :biggrin: Cant wait to have him cruise with me
> *


CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 27 2009, 09:22 PM~14904663
> *CONGRATS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14893973
> *pinche maniaco! you want one like this huh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 27 2009, 09:10 PM~14904516
> *LUCKY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



'SUP HOMIE? :wave: I SAW YOUR RIDE EARLIER.....LOOKS NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> > THE VOTES ARE IN! THIS IS AZ-SIDES PIC OF THE WEEK!  :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2009, 09:47 PM~14904963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2009, 09:49 PM~14904982
> *'SUP HOMIE? :wave: I SAW YOUR RIDE EARLIER.....LOOKS NICE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14893261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2009, 01:46 AM~14906488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa............ :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Az nice pic ben


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14904550
> *thanks now my family is complete  :biggrin: Cant wait to have him cruise with me
> *


Felicidades bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 28 2009, 04:43 AM~14906763
> *Good morning Az nice pic ben
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2009, 01:46 AM~14906488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2009, 01:46 AM~14906488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WA'SUP BIG BEN? :wave: I GOT YOU WITH THIS PIC HOMIE!  :biggrin:


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 28 2009, 01:46 AM~14906488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ben pasala it aint nofun if the homies can't have none ese


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

good lord almighty :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN I LOVE BOOBIES! YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO GET ME INTO TROUBLE AT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey we at mcayos 75th and (homas! There a lot of titties in here! TGIF


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

THIS GETTIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 28 2009, 04:34 PM~14913857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Time for a shower A!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

ANY ONE HITTING UP PEPIS PIZZA ON SUNDAY


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 28 2009, 04:34 PM~14913857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

CSI AUTO BODY and PAINT call Steve for a hook up. Let him know you saw the add on L.I.L. best prices in town...

He did the paint job and the rims.


















My old Ride done by CSI. Steve did the paint and rag top









Will do you rims to match.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

CSI 602-518-8439 STEVE


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

pic of blazer, the rag top was not fully closed. if any ?'s


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Check out some more cool Car Show Flyers on our website homie's!
Just posted!!!!  
Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And yes that Technique Car Wash is a must!!!!!
CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 28 2009, 06:35 PM~14914899
> * ANY ONE HITTING UP PEPIS PIZZA ON SUNDAY
> *


everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CHECK OUT JOES RIDE
























UNITY C.C.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Today is the day! See every tonite. Right now we are at autozone on dobson and 8th. Bring your rides out and get them washed! Club unity az style! 










Just a reminder! Get to the shop early if you want a good spot to chill. No reserve on parking spots. First come first serve.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 29 2009, 06:49 AM~14918356
> *CHECK OUT JOES RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

8th Ave & Dobson- Mesa


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































ATTENTION: ALL SPECTATORS ARE FREE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:

TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MY HOMIE COMPITA ON HIS HOP!!! 





:biggrin: :biggrin: THIS IS HOW PHOENIX RIDERZ DOES IT ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THE M & SON'S SHOW AND SHINE WAS OFF THE FUCKIN' CHAIN!!!! :thumbsup: MAD PROPS TO BIG MANDO, AL LUNA AND SUPREME CLOTHING FOR THROWING THE EVENT!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: I HAD ONE TOO MANY CORONAS!!! I HOPE THAT I DON'T........ :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, Ben'sCustomWheels

WA'SUP COMPITA AND BIG BEN? :wave: I AM PEDO LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a few.......
Saving the best for last!
Video coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 29 2009, 07:49 AM~14918356
> *CHECK OUT JOES RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2009, 01:18 AM~14924926
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> ...


whats up homie, pinchi borracho!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 29 2009, 07:49 AM~14918356
> *CHECK OUT JOES RIDE
> 
> 
> ...



daaam that leafing and pattering is hard :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona yesterday was a good fckng day enjoy kick it with all my lowriders brothers thanks Mando, luna, lowrider supreme, m&son and everyone that show up to support this great event


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2009, 01:07 AM~14924896
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO MY HOMIE COMPITA ON HIS HOP!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: THIS IS HOW PHOENIX RIDERZ DOES IT ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 29 2009, 07:49 AM~14918356
> *CHECK OUT JOES RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Great show good to c all clubs out supporting BIG MANDO,LOWRIDER SUPREME , M&SONS :thumbsup: LET'S DO THIS AGAIN


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

OK I'M DYING OF HERE MANDO! LET'S SEE SOME SHIT! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
LOOKS LIKE AZ SHOWED EVERYONE HOW IT SHOULD BE DONE!
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

18 CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE!!!!!! 

*Toda Madre* Phx

*Majestics* , GTOWN, ATOWN, PHX Chapters

*New Image* Phoeinx

*Lowrider Style* Phoenix

*Intruders* Phoenix

*Rollerz Only* Phoenix & GTOWN

*Phoeniquera Classics* Phoenix

*Familia C.C.* Phoenix

*Unity C.C.* Phoenix

*Dueces Wild* Phoenix

*New Vision* Phoenix

*UCE C.C.* Phoenix

*Phoenix Riders* Phoenix

*Techniques* Arizona

*Klique* Phoenix

*Dukes* Phoenix

*Malo* Phoenix

*Spirit* Phoenix

Much Respect to everyone who rolled out to support our event! After talking with Al Luna at the end of the night. We have decided to plan out next years cruise night! :biggrin: 

Also I want to give some more props out some people helps make this happen

M&Sons, Alex (Total Street Status) "Car Hop", Krown Entertainment "Mc Bener One, Charlie Chico, Dj Tranzo, Dj Sink" You homies put it down with the live performance. Jazelle Paris and Dance Krew, Ooh Wee Produtions on the Scene, AZStreetKings DVD, Franks Hydraulics, Street Life Hydraulics.

I Have to thank 2 more people as well! First my good homie Al Luna! This homie is a positive and motivated to person to work with. Im glad to have a homie like you on the BigMandoaz.com / Sixty4 Promotions Team.

The best for last. Alvaro "Puro" Cervantes! The homie. Thank you again for giving us the opportunity to be apart of the Lowrider Supreme Team. We wish you could have flown in to meet everyone and check out this event. Arizona supports Lowrider Supreme Lowrider Lifestyle & Culture 100%

Al Has a list of homies he wants to thank also. These homies did some foot work for us and assisted with moving cars in at the event! Be sure to show the homies love! I guess Al will post that later when he wakes up! lol


Alright now time for some pics! If you got pics or vids post em up! 

Ooh Wee will have the video up by wed. Be patient with that he is got a lil something up his sleeve! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 AM~14925846
> *
> 18 CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE!!!!!!
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT!!!!! THAT'S IS CRAZY MANDO! 18 CAR CLUBS????? THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!
THANK YOU ALL!! THIS IS THE KIND OF PEOPLE I WANT TO PARTY WITH AND BE PART OF THIS LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE WE ALL LOVE AND ARE DEDICATED TO!
AL, MANDO, M&Sons, Alex (Total Street Status) "Car Hop", Krown Entertainment "Mc Bener One, Charlie Chico, Dj Tranzo, Dj Sink" You homies put it down with the live performance. Jazelle Paris and Dance Krew, Ooh Wee Produtions on the Scene, AZStreetKings DVD, Franks Hydraulics, Street Life Hydraulics.
THANKS TO EVERYONE.
WOW!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MC BENER ONE REPPIN LOWRIDER SUPREME CLOTHING COMPANY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

...What a night!.........


thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIG FRANK "Franks Hydraulics" stopping traffic on glendale to gas hop and do quick bumper check!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright homies, im going to take a menudo break! I got alot more to work on. Ill have those posted later today! 

AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! and
BigMando said it!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

those pics are bad ass!! Thanks!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2009, 01:07 AM~14924896
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO MY HOMIE COMPITA ON HIS HOP!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: THIS IS HOW PHOENIX RIDERZ DOES IT ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 30 2009, 06:31 AM~14925285
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



So....Puro........Does AZ REPRESENT OR WHAT?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!
YOU GUYS KILLEDDDDDD IT!!! 
MAD LOVE & BIG RESPECTS!!!!

MY ONLY QUESTION TO YOU AND AL IS.......WHEN WE GOING TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!!

I'M FUCKING SPEECHLESS...

PURO*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man I dont know where to start!!!!! My head is still banging, I need menudo!! But That Event was HELLA BADASS!!
I want to thank all the Car Clubs and Solo Riders for coming out and supporting Lowrider Supreme, Bigmandoaz.com and me, Al Luna with Sixty4 Promotions!
We had no idea the event would turn out as it did!!! We got mad props from alot of riders and we appreciate it!
Mando hit it when he listed all the people that made this Event happen and a COMPLETE SUCCESS! 
I want to give shout outs to my fellow Intruders CC members who came through for us:
Big Rod, Rick, Chapa, running the parking situation. Edward running the LS botth with my daughter, Monique.
Thanks alot to everyone who took care of cleaning up after themselves, made our job much easier at the end of the night. Thats how we should roll ALL the time, Riders everywhere we ride to.
Jazelle, Bener1, Tranzo and Crew, you guys took the event to another level, we thank you !
All the Hopppers who Swung what they Brung!!! Thanks you had that hopping pit packed!!! Great show also!! cONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!

Who won the raffle for the Rims???? anyone know, I didnt!!!

Sorry to the BIIIG Fellas, I didnt order the 4, 5 ,6, or 7XXXX shirts. If you want, I can get some ordered. Hit me up. PM me

These pics are what we Az Style Riders are all about!!!
AGAIN, THANKS AZ!!

Al Luna, Sixty4 Promotions


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Great pics Mando!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 AM~14925846
> *Just a few.......
> Saving the best for last!
> Video coming soon!!!!!!</span> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

nice pix !!! where did this all happen at??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking firme AZ!!!!!! 

And don't stop there homie's! After its over....
Check out the video's on the bottom row too!!!!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

it wuz a great event,great pix...................................had one 2 many coronas................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bad azz pictures mando hector I know you have more then that so post it here


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Good show & a Good turn out my head is still pounding the white Dodge ram on 26's & Lambo door in the hop pit was no joke the stereo was banging extra hard & the highs was unreal :thumbsup: 
I got a few more vids Im loading them now





*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 AM~14925846
> * Unity C.C. Phoenix
> 
> Dueces Wild Phoenix
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

mando those are some bad ass pics homie!!!!!!! thanks for soming some love on the 63'


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:0 SPECHLESS HOMIE!!!!!!
one bad ass show..i havent seen shit like this since central days.
good job BIGMANDO,AL LUNA & PURO.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CANT WAIT TILL NEXT TIME HOMIES:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 12:14 PM~14926861
> *Good show & a Good turn out my head is still pounding the white Dodge ram on 26's & Lambo door in the hop pit was no joke the stereo was banging extra hard & the highs was unreal :thumbsup:
> I got a few more vids Im loading them now
> 
> ...


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

DAMN!!! i wish i could of whent 2 that shit where can i get that lowrider supreme clothes from? that shit lookz sick do they make pants 2?


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 AM~14925846
> *
> 18 CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE!!!!!! </span>
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I want to that EVERYBODY that had something to do with putting this event on, i had a great time and can't wait till next years event. Much props and respect from me and all my fellow NEW VISION CC club members :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

NEED INFORMATION !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT IS EVERYBODY DOING TO-KNIGHT...?????????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 30 2009, 10:38 AM~14926322
> *nice pix !!! where did this all happen at??
> *


At m&sons on 53rd ave and glendale


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Damn last night was tight! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 30 2009, 02:10 PM~14927454
> *Damn last night was tight! :biggrin:
> *


It was nice meeting you homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14926109
> *Great pics Mando!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! Got nothing but love for azside family


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14926109
> *Great pics Mando!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! Got nothing but love for azside family


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 30 2009, 10:49 AM~14926389
> *Looking firme AZ!!!!!!
> 
> And don't stop there homie's! After its over....
> ...


Badass vids homies! thank for all your support! Much Respect to Lowrider Style C.C.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 30 2009, 10:54 AM~14926421
> *it wuz a great event,great pix...................................had one 2 many coronas................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! I want to know who was drinking *DOS XX?????????????????*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Aug 30 2009, 01:06 PM~14927130
> *DAMN!!! i wish i could of whent 2 that shit where can i get that lowrider supreme clothes from? that shit lookz sick do they make pants 2?
> *


If you had to work you should have called in lol! We dont have pants but you want to order a shirt hit up Al Luna (lunas64)


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Aug 30 2009, 07:53 AM~14925500
> *Great show good to c all clubs out supporting BIG MANDO,LOWRIDER SUPREME , M&SONS  :thumbsup: LET'S DO THIS AGAIN
> *


Thanks for coming out! We are going to do it again fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Aug 30 2009, 09:54 AM~14926421
> *it wuz a great event,great pix...................................had one 2 many coronas................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro, we :biggrin: enjoyed having you all at our event!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 30 2009, 12:34 PM~14926982
> *mando those are some bad ass pics homie!!!!!!! thanks for soming some love on the 63'
> *


no problem Big Homie! The ladies love the 63! Its like they say

"When top drops, the panties drop too" lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 30 2009, 11:45 AM~14927024
> *:0  SPECHLESS HOMIE!!!!!!
> one bad ass show..i havent seen shit like this since central days.
> good job BIGMANDO,AL LUNA & PURO.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Thannks J, I remember those days too!!! Its sure reminded me of them days!!!
Looking around seeing all the people enjoying their nite!!! Made us feel good. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ShibbyShibby, Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10, Big Mando 88, enrique*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

DAMN BIG MANDO....I JUST WENT THRU ALL THE PICS THAT YOU POSTED UP AND.........DAMMMMMIT MAN THOSE ARE SOME FUCKIN' KICK ASS PICS BRO!!!!!! I KNOW THAT I GAVE YOU, AL LUNA AND SUPREME CLOTHING PROPS EARLIER TODAY....BUT I WILL DO IT AGAIN....MAD LOVE TO BIG MANDO,AL LUNA, SUPREME CLOTHING AND I FORGOT EARLIER TO MENTION M & SONS FOR HAVING THIS EVENT AND LET'S MAKE NEXT YEARS TWICE AS MUCH FUN AND BIGGER!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Aug 30 2009, 12:45 PM~14927024
> *:0  SPECHLESS HOMIE!!!!!!
> one bad ass show..i havent seen shit like this since central days.
> good job BIGMANDO,AL LUNA & PURO.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks for coming out homie! Big Jeremy had a OG Limited Edition Chocolate Brown Shirt on! He is one of the very first homies to grab one a few months back. Thanks homie much love and respect!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Aug 30 2009, 12:06 PM~14927130
> *DAMN!!! i wish i could of whent 2 that shit where can i get that lowrider supreme clothes from? that shit lookz sick do they make pants 2?
> *


You didnt make it?? From the way it looked, you might have been the only on NOT there!!! pm me for info ont the t shirts :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 30 2009, 02:54 PM~14927679
> *
> *


OH SHIT CANADA IN THE HOUSE! WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:43 PM~14927604
> *Thanks bro! I want to know who was drinking DOS XX?????????????????
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ..............I KNOW WHO WAS  BUT I WON'T MENTION ANY NAMES!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 30 2009, 01:10 PM~14927454
> *Damn last night was tight! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro. Good to meet you also. We see your car build all the time and it looks badass. Thanks for showing up. Next time we do this, you can bring the Ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

great show last night fellas :thumbsup: and good to meet u big mando..till next time..roll it till the wheels fall off. or intill u brake an (a arm) :biggrin: much love to every body responsible for that great show good job guys,, :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:56 PM~14927691
> *OH SHIT CANADA IN THE HOUSE! WHATS UP HOMIE!
> *



Ha ha hey what's up guys! Lunas sent me in the direction of this topic. Figured I'd come in a say hi!

That show from the weekend looked fuckin AWESOME! Damn I wish I had been there!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 30 2009, 01:54 PM~14927679
> *
> *


Sup Shibinator!!! What I tell you, Az does it big huh? :biggrin: We had a badass time last night!!! Cars, Music, Ladies, Rappers and Dancers, Food, Brewskies!
Check out the pics!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 30 2009, 02:57 PM~14927711
> *great show last night fellas :thumbsup: and good to meet u big mando..till next time..roll it till the wheels fall off. or intill u brake an  (a arm) :biggrin: much love to every body responsible for that great show good job guys,, :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I still cant believe you broke that clean ass ride! Hey your right roll till you break an a arm!!! Its was nice meeting you guys too. Hey even with the ride out of commission its still looked good parked under the lights!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 02:59 PM~14927727
> *Sup Shibinator!!! What I tell you, Az does it big huh? :biggrin: We had a badass time last night!!! Cars, Music, Ladies, Rappers and Dancers, Food, Brewskies!
> Check out the pics!!
> *


I thought I saw you drinking DOS XX TOO! LOL


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:38 AM~14925986
> *BIG FRANK "Franks Hydraulics" stopping traffic on glendale to gas hop and do quick bumper check!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man we had a good time last night.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:00 PM~14927731
> *I still cant believe you broke that clean ass ride! Hey your right roll till you break an a arm!!! Its was nice meeting you guys too. Hey even with the ride out of commission its still looked good parked under the lights!!!!
> *


it was worth it carnal,,and i would do it again and again,and after that many times i would chill,no fuk that i would do it again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*GODDAMN BIG MANDO... 

YOU MAKING ME HOMESICK WITH THEM PICS HOMIE :biggrin: 

CONGRATS ON THE BADASS TURNOUT... :thumbsup: 

NICE PICS AS ALWAYS... 

LOVE TO SEE AZ LIKE IT USED TO BE.. *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2009, 01:54 PM~14927680
> *DAMN BIG MANDO....I JUST WENT THRU ALL THE PICS THAT YOU POSTED UP AND.........DAMMMMMIT MAN THOSE ARE SOME FUCKIN' KICK ASS PICS BRO!!!!!! I KNOW THAT I GAVE YOU, AL LUNA AND SUPREME CLOTHING PROPS EARLIER TODAY....BUT I WILL DO IT AGAIN....MAD LOVE TO BIG MANDO,AL LUNA, SUPREME CLOTHING AND I FORGOT EARLIER TO MENTION M & SONS FOR HAVING THIS EVENT AND LET'S MAKE NEXT YEARS TWICE AS MUCH FUN AND BIGGER!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Mando, if we do this again, we need a bigger place!!! But M & Sons was perfect! Showed alot of Lowrider pride! The people were great, no issues!! Cleanup was quick, Man, I cant explain how I feel right now. Me and Bigmando are very proud to have put on the event and get the reponse we are getting!. MUCH THANKS TO ALL THE AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14927760
> *it was worth it carnal,,and i would do it again and again,and after that many times i would chill,no fuk that i would do it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Next time you turn some 3's let me know I gotta get some pics!!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 02:59 PM~14927727
> *Sup Shibinator!!! What I tell you, Az does it big huh? :biggrin: We had a badass time last night!!! Cars, Music, Ladies, Rappers and Dancers, Food, Brewskies!
> Check out the pics!!
> *



yeah man I've been goin through all the pics and damnnnnnn that looked awesome!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:04 PM~14927768
> *Thanks Mando, if we do this again, we need a bigger place!!! But M & Sons was perfect! Showed alot of Lowrider pride! The people were great, no issues!! Cleanup was quick, Man, I cant explain how I feel right now. Me and Bigmando are very proud to have put on the event and get the reponse we are getting!. MUCH THANKS TO ALL THE AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!! :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah! We forgot to send a shout out to GLENDALE P.D. They let us cruise/party in peace and they didnt fuck with anybody!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 30 2009, 01:57 PM~14927711
> *great show last night fellas :thumbsup: and good to meet u big mando..till next time..roll it till the wheels fall off. or intill u brake an  (a arm) :biggrin: much love to every body responsible for that great show good job guys,, :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro. We appreciate you guys coming out and supporting us!!! Glad you had a good time. We look forward to your event!!! You know we will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14927762
> *GODDAMN BIG MANDO...
> 
> YOU MAKING ME HOMESICK WITH THEM PICS HOMIE :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks next time we do this you gotta make a road trip back to phx


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:04 PM~14927769
> *Next time you turn some 3's let me know I gotta get some pics!!!!!
> *


foo shoo :yes: :thumbsup: just need to drink a 12 pak before i do it for sum reason it makes the car go higher :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 04:07 PM~14927782
> *Thanks next time we do this you gotta make a road trip back to phx
> *



A huevo homie... :werd: :thumbsup: It's only a 1hr flight from Burque.. :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:06 PM~14927780
> *Thanks Bro. We appreciate you guys coming out and supporting us!!! Glad you had a good time. We look forward to your event!!! You know we will be there! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14927756
> *thanks man we had a good time last night.
> *


Thank you guys! Them hoppers are fucking sickk!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 01:43 PM~14927604
> *Thanks bro! I want to know who was drinking DOS XX?????????????????
> *


 :dunno: It must have been the most interesting man


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 30 2009, 03:07 PM~14927783
> *foo shoo :yes:  :thumbsup: just need to drink a 12 pak before i do it for sum reason it makes the car go higher :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:01 PM~14927737
> *I thought I saw you drinking DOS XX TOO! LOL
> *


Naaa Bro, Bud Lites all night!!!! Ask Art Buck, he has Bud Lite all over his NIKE's!!! 
He shouldnt have been standing there.........when my beer fell over!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Big Mando 88, Teamblowme602, todamadre c.c, toons, Art Buck, PHX CUSTOM TEES, New-Image-soldier, Knightstalker, Lunas64, ness, ShibbyShibby

Damn this thread getting packed like parking lot last night!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14927798
> *Naaa Bro, Bud Lites all night!!!! Ask Art Buck, he has Bud Lite all over his NIKE's!!!
> He shouldnt have been standing there.........when my beer fell over!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> thanks man we had a good time last night.
> Thanks Frank and Team Blow Me for coming and supporting our event!!! Several things took the night to another level, and the Hopping Comp was one of them!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:04 PM~14927768
> *Thanks Mando, if we do this again, we need a bigger place!!! But M & Sons was perfect! Showed alot of Lowrider pride! The people were great, no issues!! Cleanup was quick, Man, I cant explain how I feel right now. Me and Bigmando are very proud to have put on the event and get the reponse we are getting!. MUCH THANKS TO ALL THE AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!! :biggrin:
> *


x108000 hey luna thx for the beer carnal good times last night when are we doing that again cnt wait ese it was bad ass homeboy and that was a good spot too


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2009, 02:08 PM~14927787
> *A huevo homie... :werd: :thumbsup: It's only a 1hr flight from Burque.. :biggrin:
> *


Bro, tell my familia hello for me, I was born and raised in Burque, 505!!!
West Siiiide!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14927790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shots homie!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 04:13 PM~14927829
> *Bro, tell my familia hello for me, I was born and raised in Burque, 505!!!
> West Siiiide!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 30 2009, 02:12 PM~14927827
> *x108000 hey luna thx for the beer carnal good times last night when are we doing that again cnt wait ese it was bad ass homeboy  and that was a good spot too
> *


Thanks Bro, I hope you had a good Birthday!!! Thanks for making our Gig a part of you day!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: toons, Lunas64, Big Mando 88,gzking, primer665, AZ WAR CHIEF, Art Buck, PHX CUSTOM TEES, ness

sup homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*
16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Knightstalker, big86ben, MANDOS69C/10, thestrongsurvive, ness, D.J. Midnite, PHX CUSTOM TEES, New-Image-soldier, AZ WAR CHIEF, Lowrider Style CC, Teamblowme602, gzking, Art Buck
*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14927793
> *:dunno: It must have been the most interesting man
> *


had to be! cuz he gave my homie a dos and I was like WTF! LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14927793
> *:dunno: It must have been the most interesting man
> *



:0 :0 :0 ....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:17 PM~14927867
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: toons, Lunas64, Big Mando 88,gzking, primer665, AZ WAR CHIEF, Art Buck, PHX CUSTOM TEES, ness
> 
> ...


Not much just enjoying all the pics !!! We had a GREAT time last night , CANT wait for it to happen again


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I could have sworn i seeen him out there


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Who all is cruisin out to central tonight ?? What time ??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 30 2009, 03:24 PM~14927913
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14927793
> *:dunno: It must have been the most interesting man
> *



DID YOU MEAN THIS GUY...........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 30 2009, 03:21 PM~14927896
> *Not much just enjoying all the pics !!! We had a GREAT time last night , CANT wait for it to happen again
> *


thanks we are glad you had fun....We are going to plan another event. Thinking we take to the eastside one weekend too!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14927803
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Big Mando 88, Teamblowme602, todamadre c.c, toons, Art Buck, PHX CUSTOM TEES, New-Image-soldier, Knightstalker, Lunas64, ness, ShibbyShibby
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:30 PM~14927941
> *thanks we are glad you had fun....We are going to plan another event. Thinking we take to the eastside one weekend too!
> *


let me know i am almost postive we can host it at the shop ... Plenty of room for some HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 30 2009, 03:32 PM~14927950
> *
> *


thats a badass vid right there!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:15 PM~14927853
> *Thanks Bro, I hope you had a good Birthday!!! Thanks for making our Gig a part of you day!!!!
> *


I did vato it was bad ass what else can i ask for a bad ass show all the clubs showed up hopping cruzin rappers models and drinkin and chillin with the homies till 4:00 am price less ese thx :tears: ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:42 PM~14927596
> *Badass vids homies! thank for all your support! Much Respect to Lowrider Style C.C.
> *


We got lot more pic's and video but i got a question....
Who has a clear pic of this hyna wearing this outfit!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 30 2009, 02:40 PM~14927989
> *We got lot more pic's and video but i got a question....
> Who has a clear pic of this hyna wearing this outfit!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I got a CLEAR pic of her in my HEAD!!!!! DAMMMN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14927989
> *We got lot more pic's and video but i got a question....
> Who has a clear pic of this hyna wearing this outfit!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:wave: 

Not a pic but I got a good vid of her by the white Dodge ram in the hop pit after everyone left after the first 2 cars hopped


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14927989
> *We got lot more pic's and video but i got a question....
> Who has a clear pic of this hyna wearing this outfit!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


here you go homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 02:35 PM~14927966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rider, thanks for posting these kickass vids of our Show. Appreciate it. Much Luv :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Aug 30 2009, 02:44 PM~14928013
> *here you go homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think Edwards gonna wash his ride!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Aug 30 2009, 03:44 PM~14928013
> *here you go homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i heard she left nalga juice on homies car?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14927989
> *We got lot more pic's and video but i got a question....
> Who has a clear pic of this hyna wearing this outfit!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


you need to use two hands to hold that camera homie!!!!! where was your other hand lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 03:43 PM~14928009
> *:wave:
> 
> Not a pic but I got a good vid of her by the white Dodge ram in the hop pit after everyone left after the first 2 cars hopped
> *


post it!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:45 PM~14928017
> *Rider, thanks for posting these kickass vids of our Show. Appreciate it. Much Luv :biggrin:
> *


No problem it was a great show


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

whts up big mando 88 good times yesterday lets keep it going az


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Yesterday morning before we had to get thing going for the show, Al and I went to help out the homies from Techniques at their car wash. Here are a few pics I took.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:49 PM~14928043
> *post it!
> *


After looking at thoes last two pics of the girl I noticed it was not the same girl, the vid I got was the girl in the yellow dress that was dancing wit the rapper but the yellow dress did come off once the people cleared out the hop pit


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 30 2009, 03:52 PM~14928055
> *whts up big mando 88 good times yesterday lets keep it going az
> *


Hell yeah. If you guys have an event let us know. We are always down to support the homies.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 03:53 PM~14928064
> *After looking at thoes last two pics of the girl I noticed it was not the same girl, the vid I got was the girl in the yellow dress that was dancing wit the rapper but the yellow dress did come off once the people cleared out the hop pit
> *


it was the same chic..she had the purple nighty on under the yellow dress. lets see the vid lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:48 PM~14928038
> *you need to use two hands to hold that camera homie!!!!! where was your other hand lol
> *


I could'nt help it Ese! My hands where shaking! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 30 2009, 04:00 PM~14928102
> *I could'nt help it Ese! My hands where shaking! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Yesterday morning before we had to get thing going for the show, Al and I went to help out the homies from Techniques at their car wash. Here are a few pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 03:59 PM~14928097
> *it was the same chic..she had the purple nighty on under the yellow dress. lets see the vid lol :biggrin:
> *


Im loading it now it will be the next vid up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 04:19 PM~14928218
> *Im loading it now it will be the next vid up
> *


alright. time for the goodie show!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:21 PM~14927892
> *had to be! cuz he gave my homie a dos and I was like WTF! LOL
> *


I didn't know you liked em...sorry dude! You should have socked me in the arm or something....LOL!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2009, 05:00 PM~14928479
> *I didn't know you liked em...sorry dude!  You should have socked me in the arm or something....LOL!
> *


nah im a budlight drinker, miller if we run out of budlight thats it! I was suprised, i hadnt seen a dos xx bottle in a while


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14928493
> *nah im a budlight drinker, miller if we run out of budlight thats it! I was suprised, i hadnt seen a dos xx bottle in a while
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 03:45 PM~14928017
> *Rider, thanks for posting these kickass vids of our Show. Appreciate it. Much Luv :biggrin:
> *



XXXX2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WISH I HAD BEEN THERE!! NEXT YEAR I WILL BE THERE!
MUCH LOVE AND BIG LARGE RESPECTS TO ALL INVOLVED!! AZ IS BAD ASS!!
PURO CERVANTES


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*My vid a night didnt trun out as good as I hoped just not enuff light in that corner also I got a few more vids of the cruz at night but I will load them on Mon.  




*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*AL, YOU AND MANDO KILLED IT! I COULD NOT HAVE ASKED FOR ANYTHING BETTER. YOU HOMIES SHOULD BE VERY, VERY PROUD!! WENT BEYOND MY EXPECTATIONS.
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!
PURO CERVANTES
LOWRIDER SUPREME CLOTHING*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 30 2009, 04:49 PM~14928794
> *AL, YOU AND MANDO KILLED IT! I COULD NOT HAVE ASKED FOR ANYTHING BETTER. YOU HOMIES SHOULD BE VERY, VERY PROUD!! WENT BEYOND MY EXPECTATIONS.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!
> PURO CERVANTES
> ...


Puro, thanks for the kind words, But this whole event could not have been possible and successful without the People in the lowriding scene. Because of their love of the culture and lifestyle we all do. They all showed up to support a coulple of Local Homeboys who love what we do thru Lowriding, Photography, and being part of the lifestyle! Thanks Again Az, You all showed everyone how we do it AZ STYLE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

no southside for anybody?....is anyone going to 75th


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14929030
> *Puro, thanks for the kind words, But this whole event could not have been possible and successful without the People in the lowriding scene. Because of their love of the culture and lifestyle we all do. They all showed up to support a coulple of Local Homeboys who love what we do thru Lowriding, Photography, and being part of the lifestyle! Thanks Again Az, You all showed everyone how we do it  AZ STYLE!! :biggrin:
> *



YOU ARE 200% RIGHT BROTHER!! WITHOUT THE PEOPLE WE ARE NOTHING!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

FLEETWOOD RIDER! THANKS FOR POSTING THE VIDEOS!
PURO


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 30 2009, 06:19 PM~14929070
> *FLEETWOOD RIDER! THANKS FOR POSTING THE VIDEOS!
> PURO
> *


*No problem 
Its good to see people out rollen having a good time no problems or drama, to me thats what Lowriding is all about it was a great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

last night was great, you guys did a great job putting it together! And to everyone that showed up you all did a great job aswell......


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*



Originally posted by nobueno@Aug 30 2009, 04:55 PM~14928443
Very cool Big Mando! Congrats to you and all involved! Puro you got nothing but love all over the USA!  


Click to expand...

*

This is from JAE BUENO himself!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 30 2009, 07:05 PM~14929510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to be like Jae when I grow up!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 08:03 PM~14930104
> *I want to be like Jae when I grow up!!!!!!
> *



Brother just keep doing what you do!! You will see!!!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

AZ!!!! BAD ASS PEOPLE!! BAD ASS CITY!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 04:37 PM~14928319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ur pics r badass carnal


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 30 2009, 03:35 PM~14927966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

There not as good as mine but we're trying homie's.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Had a great time out at the M&Sons, Lowrider Supreme clothing cruise.

Alot of BEER :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:52 PM~14927660
> *no problem Big Homie! The ladies love the 63! Its like they say
> 
> "When top drops, the panties drop too" lol
> *


you got that right!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Aug 30 2009, 03:07 PM~14927783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody homie!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning familia


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2009, 05:38 AM~14933086
> *Morning familia
> *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 31 2009, 04:50 AM~14933110
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: what's up dawg como andas wey


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2009, 05:57 AM~14933121
> *:wave: :wave: what's up dawg como andas wey
> *


 :uh: Aqui dealing with idiots who shouldn't own a blackberry... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 02:26 PM~14927522
> *It was nice meeting you homie!
> *


NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE. YOUR PICTURES ARE OFF THE HOOK!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

TECHNIQUES WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVEYONE FOR COMING OUT AND HELPING AND SUPPORTING US WITH THE CAR WASH!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME!! SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO BIG MANDO AND AL LUNA FOR ALL THEY DID!! THANKS HOMIES!! LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU AT OUR NEXT EVENT, WITCH WILL BE SOON. AGAIN, WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING TECHNIQUES ARIZONA. :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

call steve 602-518-8439...12ave and hatcher
CSI AUTO BODY and PAINT call Steve for a hook up. Let him know you saw the add on L.I.L. best prices in town...

He did the paint job and the rims.
















My old Ride done by CSI. Steve did the paint and rag top









Will do you rims to match.








[/quote]


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave: I AM STILL TRYIN' TO RECOVER FROM SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 2009, 11:07 AM~14935551
> *WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave: I AM STILL TRYIN' TO RECOVER FROM SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHINGADO!! MUST HAVE DRANK LIKE A MOFO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Ok this is my last Vid but once again great show & I cant wait 4 the next event  




*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Props to Frank & Chalio!!!!
You too Ese Trouble!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 31 2009, 09:12 AM~14934430
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up??


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 30 2009, 07:49 PM~14928794
> *AL, YOU AND MANDO KILLED IT! I COULD NOT HAVE ASKED FOR ANYTHING BETTER. YOU HOMIES SHOULD BE VERY, VERY PROUD!! WENT BEYOND MY EXPECTATIONS.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!
> PURO CERVANTES
> ...


X2 MAN YOU GUYS REALLY PUT IT DOWN OUT THERE AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE REALLY SHOWED SUPPORT! THATS GREAT AND A VERY POSITIVE THING FOR LOWRIDER SUPREME AND AZ AND EVERONE INVOLVED, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS REALLY EMBRACED LOWRIDER SUPREME AND PURO KEEPS DELIVERING WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT WITH HIS SICK DESIGNS, WHEN WE ALL SUPPORT EACHOTHER AND THIS LIFESTYLE OF OURS , WE ALL WIN  

-DREEGZ


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 31 2009, 09:12 AM~14934430
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Aug 31 2009, 01:40 PM~14937236
> *X2 MAN YOU GUYS REALLY PUT IT DOWN OUT THERE AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE REALLY SHOWED SUPPORT! THATS GREAT AND A VERY POSITIVE THING FOR LOWRIDER SUPREME AND AZ AND EVERONE INVOLVED, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS REALLY EMBRACED LOWRIDER SUPREME AND PURO KEEPS DELIVERING WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT WITH HIS SICK DESIGNS, WHEN WE ALL SUPPORT EACHOTHER AND THIS LIFESTYLE OF OURS , WE ALL WIN
> 
> -DREEGZ
> *



THANK DREEGZ! MEANS A LOT HOMEBOY! YOU HIT IT ON THE NAIL.
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 31 2009, 07:35 AM~14933644
> *TECHNIQUES WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVEYONE FOR COMING OUT AND HELPING AND SUPPORTING US WITH THE CAR WASH!!!  WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!  SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO BIG MANDO AND AL LUNA FOR ALL THEY DID!!  THANKS HOMIES!!  LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU AT OUR NEXT EVENT, WITCH WILL BE SOON.  AGAIN, WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING TECHNIQUES ARIZONA.  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


No problem homie! You we are down to help any time!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 31 2009, 12:20 PM~14936323
> *Big Props to Frank & Chalio!!!!
> You too Ese Trouble!
> *


10 pages and it aint gonna stop!! AZSIDE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Aug 30 2009, 08:20 PM~14930289
> *:thumbsup: ur pics r badass carnal
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY! GOTTA SHOW LOVE FOR MY AZSIDE LOWRIDER FAMILY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 AM~14925846
> *21 clubs
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 31 2009, 04:05 PM~14938922
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! I want to apologize cuz we missed 3 clubs that were at the cruise night last saturday! I got love for everyone so I have to mention that these clubs also rolled in to support the event! Much love & respect homies! We gotta fire our someone from our staff now for missing you guys! lol
> 
> 21 clubs
> ...


23
Phoenix cc

and i seen Slow lane


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What are we doing in the east side mando I'm always down to drive ke if you have a low low drive it


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2009, 04:14 PM~14939031
> *What are we doing in the east side mando I'm always down to drive ke if you have a low low drive it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 31 2009, 04:10 PM~14938979
> *23
> Phoenix cc
> 
> ...


Yep 23 or maybe more lol was just too many people I can't wait for the next one


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

23 clubs???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
That's a lot of love!!
p


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I want to thank luna and the phx riderz for saving my life saturday nite you guys are the best


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 AM~14925846
> *Phoenix Riderz* Phoenix
> 
> *Techniques* Arizona
> ...


Fixed  :biggrin: RIDERZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 31 2009, 03:05 PM~14938922
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! I want to apologize cuz we missed 3 clubs that were at the cruise night last saturday! I got love for everyone so I have to mention that these clubs also rolled in to support the event! Much love & respect homies! We gotta fire our someone from our staff now for missing you guys! lol
> 
> 21 clubs
> ...


We also want to recognize SLOW LANE CC for supporting us at our Event. Bringing the overall total to 22 Car Clubs representing Arizona!!

BigMando and I want to seriously apologize to these clubs that we Missed. The event was way more then we ever imagined. We were amazed as to what we saw that night. So please forgive US, if we missed you in the original text. Without ALL of you Car Clubs and Solo Riders in attanedance, we could have never made it happen!!! Club Unity!!! 

Until Next time..........and there WILL be a next time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Whens that video gonna be ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Aug 31 2009, 12:40 PM~14937236
> *X2 MAN YOU GUYS REALLY PUT IT DOWN OUT THERE AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE REALLY SHOWED SUPPORT! THATS GREAT AND A VERY POSITIVE THING FOR LOWRIDER SUPREME AND AZ AND EVERONE INVOLVED, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS REALLY EMBRACED LOWRIDER SUPREME AND PURO KEEPS DELIVERING WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT WITH HIS SICK DESIGNS, WHEN WE ALL SUPPORT EACHOTHER AND THIS LIFESTYLE OF OURS , WE ALL WIN
> 
> -DREEGZ
> *


I couldnrt have said it any better Bro!!! Thanks for the Love and Support!!!
This is what Me and Mando love to do!! :biggrin: I appreciate you words!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 31 2009, 03:10 PM~14938979
> *23
> Phoenix cc
> 
> ...


Thank you Phoenix CC for coming out also!! As you all can see this event turned into something wayyyyy bigger then anyone expected. As many people that were all over the scene, it was real hard to catch all the clubs. Much Respect!!!

Did we miss anyone else!! Thanks for the help in identifying these clubs!!!!
Thats what its all about!!! The Unity!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 31 2009, 04:50 PM~14939442
> *Thank you Phoenix CC for coming out also!! As you all can see this event turned into something wayyyyy bigger then anyone expected. As many people that were all over the scene, it was real hard to catch all the clubs. Much Respect!!!
> 
> Did we miss anyone else!! Thanks for the help in identifying these clubs!!!!
> ...


x2 cant wait for the next one


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 31 2009, 03:37 PM~14939316
> *Whens that video gonna be ready? :biggrin:
> *


Suppoesd to be released to us Wednesday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ALRIGHT .......ALL YOU BIG BODY FELLAS WANT A BIG SIZE LOWRIDER SUPREME T SHIRT, HIT ME UP. WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN, PM ME SO I CAN GET YOUR INFO!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 31 2009, 04:05 PM~14938922
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! I want to apologize cuz we missed 3 clubs that were at the cruise night last saturday! I got love for everyone so I have to mention that these clubs also rolled in to support the event! Much love & respect homies! We gotta fire our someone from our staff now for missing you guys! lol
> 
> 21 clubs
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: ....MUCH PROPS...ON THE EVENT AND ON THE PHOTOS... ONE OF THE BEST TURN OUTS.... THANKS FOR THE INVITE :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 31 2009, 04:50 PM~14939442
> *Thank you Phoenix CC for coming out also!! As you all can see this event turned into something wayyyyy bigger then anyone expected. As many people that were all over the scene, it was real hard to catch all the clubs. Much Respect!!!
> 
> Did we miss anyone else!! Thanks for the help in identifying these clubs!!!!
> ...



XXXX2


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 31 2009, 01:39 PM~14937228
> *What up??
> *


on my way to the shop


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS UP ARIZONA !!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 31 2009, 04:36 PM~14939305
> *Fixed   :biggrin:  RIDERZ
> *


my bad homie lol good looking out!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, azroller, LKWD Local, Big Mando 88*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2009, 02:10 PM~14937541
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:  :barf: :nicoderm: :420: :h5:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 31 2009, 06:35 PM~14940725
> *on my way to the shop
> *


WORK WORK WORK.... :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:36 PM~14940746
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, azroller, LKWD Local, Big Mando 88
> 
> ...



WHAT UP RENZO !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665+Aug 31 2009, 04:57 PM~14939523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol All I can tell you is that there will be another one! 

When and where???????? I dont know,

You will have to just keep your eyes on layitlow>lowrider general> AZ-SIDE to find out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 31 2009, 07:37 PM~14940763
> *WHAT UP RENZO !!
> *


JUST CHILLIN AND YOU BROTHER......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 31 2009, 05:39 PM~14940792
> *Lol All I can tell you is that there will be another one!
> 
> When and where???????? I dont know,
> ...



...................THE NEXT EPISODE.......................... :yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2009, 03:35 PM~14939295
> *I want to thank luna and the phx riderz for saving my life saturday nite you guys are the best
> *


Anytime Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 06:36 PM~14940746
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RO 4 LIFE, ROLLERZ_47, azroller, LKWD Local, Big Mando 88
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Aug 31 2009, 04:11 PM~14937556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothin but love and support from me homies.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PURO, WHAT WILL IT TAKE TO GET THAT LOWRIDER SUPREME PLAQUE TO AZ???

THATS HOW PURO CERVANTES DOES IT, WITH LOWRIDER SUPREME!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 31 2009, 07:08 PM~14941192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AL I'M SURE WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN BROTHER. FOR THE GOOD PEOPLE OF AZ WE WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN. LET'S TALK SOON.
PURO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 31 2009, 06:54 PM~14941016
> *Anytime Bro! :biggrin:
> *


that was a big hole! There we're gators down there :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 31 2009, 06:39 PM~14940792
> *Lol All I can tell you is that there will be another one!
> 
> When and where???????? I dont know,
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14942079
> *that was a big hole! There we're gators down there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: enrique, gzking, jsobera, money addiction, MANDOS69C/10, PURO CERVANTES, unity_mike, Southside Chick
:wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 31 2009, 08:09 PM~14942079
> *that was a big hole! There we're gators down there :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:












hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 31 2009, 08:36 PM~14942470
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: enrique, gzking, jsobera, money addiction, MANDOS69C/10, PURO CERVANTES, unity_mike, Southside Chick
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



WA'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, grande64, Southside Chick, Techniquesphx, HOE81, jsobera


I SEE YOU BUDDIES!!! (COMPITA,HOE81) :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 31 2009, 11:18 AM~14935670
> *CHINGADO!! MUST HAVE DRANK LIKE A MOFO!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 2009, 08:54 PM~14942649
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, grande64, Southside Chick, Techniquesphx, HOE81, jsobera
> I SEE YOU BUDDIES!!! (COMPITA,HOE81) :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


que paso homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2009, 09:26 PM~14943140
> *que paso homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



AQUI NOMAS BUDDY...CHILLIN' ON LAY IT LOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Goodnight AZ......  

xI1pppLshKU&feature


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:35 PM~14943248
> *Goodnight AZ......
> 
> xI1pppLshKU&feature
> *



Homie Said, "IT GETS NO BETTER" He hasn't been to a BIGMANDOAZ.COM / SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS EVENT YET!!!!!! lol j/k :biggrin: Good Night homies!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDE...I IS ONE TIRED MO'FO!!!!! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

What up AZ SIDE! Me and Alex from M&sons would like to thank everybody who came out saturday.A special thanks goes out to everybody who participated,we will be announcing more shows and hops soon under the name "Total Street Status".We hope to have your support in the future events we plan on bringing to the AZ SIDE! We have a few lined up so far.If you need to use the shop for an event contact me or Alex.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 AM~14945981
> *What up AZ SIDE! Me and Alex from M&sons would like to thank everybody who came out  saturday.A special thanks goes out to everybody who participated,we will be announcing more shows and hops soon under the name "Total Street Status".We hope to have your support in the future events we plan on bringing to the AZ SIDE! We have a few lined up so far.If you need to use the shop for an event contact me or Alex.
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

MC BENER ONE REPPIN LOWRIDER SUPREME CLOTHING COMPANY


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

HAPPY BIRFDAY BIRD CITY BEAUTY


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

where can i get those lowrider supreme shirtz at?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14943368
> *Homie Said, "IT GETS NO BETTER" He hasn't been to a BIGMANDOAZ.COM / SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS EVENT YET!!!!!! lol j/k :biggrin: Good Night homies!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Sep 1 2009, 10:28 AM~14947430
> *where can i get those lowrider supreme shirtz at?
> *


TALK TO AL LUNA OR BIGMANDO!!
Thanks
PURO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Sep 1 2009, 09:28 AM~14947430
> *where can i get those lowrider supreme shirtz at?
> *


PM Me, If anyone wants to order a shirt(s), hit me up. We got Big Body Cadi Sizes we can order too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Here are SOME BIG BOY SIZED shirts! , TOPPO 4XL, LIL BOOLA 6XL, BIG RAFF 6XL


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 1 2009, 11:52 AM~14948135
> *Here are SOME BIG BOY SIZED shirts! , TOPPO 4XL, LIL BOOLA 6XL, BIG RAFF 6XL
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think that it's a requirement to have a mustache and some type of hardcore looking pose in order for you to wear a Lowrider Supreme shirt???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 1 2009, 11:03 AM~14948255
> *I'm starting to think that it's a requirement to have a mustache and some type of hardcore looking pose in order for you to wear a Lowrider Supreme shirt???
> *


Naaa, Just a Big Body !! Jus like we have in AZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14948395
> *Naaa, Just a Big Body !! Jus like we have in AZ!! :biggrin:
> *



Damn i cant get 1 then im flaco pero i got the mustach lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 1 2009, 12:03 PM~14948255
> *I'm starting to think that it's a requirement to have a mustache and some type of hardcore looking pose in order for you to wear a Lowrider Supreme shirt???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WE GOT EM IN ALL SIZES CARLOS!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Sep 1 2009, 12:24 PM~14948457
> *Damn i cant get 1 then im flaco pero i got the mustach lol
> *


NO WORRIES LOKO! WE GOT YOU!
P


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 30 2009, 03:32 PM~14927950
> *
> *


FRANK DOING IT AGAIN........


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

AND DON'T FORGET THE LADIES TEE!








NEW DESIGN!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 1 2009, 01:55 PM~14948716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



These 2 are badass.. I'm gonna have to scoop one of each up... You guys gonna have a booth in VEGAS in case I don't make it to AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2009, 01:22 PM~14948941
> *These 2 are badass.. I'm gonna have to scoop one of each up... You guys gonna have a booth in VEGAS in case I don't make it to AZ?  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know which ones you want and I will personally deliver them to you in vegas!!!!!!!!!! The cost for shipping and handling will be around.....a couple beers! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 1 2009, 11:52 AM~14948135
> *Here are SOME BIG BOY SIZED shirts! , TOPPO 4XL, LIL BOOLA 6XL, BIG RAFF 6XL
> 
> 
> ...


but they look goooood


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 31 2009, 08:20 PM~14942234
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Sep 1 2009, 12:24 PM~14948457
> *Damn i cant get 1 then im flaco pero i got the mustach lol
> *


yes we also have mexican sizes: mas flaco, flaco, gordo, mas gordo, and chingado
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 1 2009, 03:38 PM~14950299
> *yes we also have mexican sizes:  mas flaco, flaco, gordo, mas gordo, and chingado
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MANDO!
P


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2009, 12:22 PM~14948941
> *These 2 are badass.. I'm gonna have to scoop one of each up... You guys gonna have a booth in VEGAS in case I don't make it to AZ?  :biggrin:
> *


We will have some shirts in Vegas for you Bro, hit me up with the size and style.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 1 2009, 02:38 PM~14950299
> *yes we also have mexican sizes:  mas flaco, flaco, gordo, mas gordo, and chingado
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No Mustache Required Homey!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 1 2009, 04:30 PM~14950213
> *Let me know which ones you want and I will personally deliver them to you in vegas!!!!!!!!!! The cost for shipping and handling will be around.....a couple beers!  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 04:27 PM~14950797
> *We will have some shirts in Vegas for you Bro, hit me up with the size and style.
> *


ese luna whats up homeboy we going to drink a beer in vegas que no :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up gente


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More to come......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 1 2009, 04:51 PM~14951759
> *ese luna whats up homeboy we going to drink a beer in vegas que no :biggrin:
> *


Fo Sho!!!!! :biggrin: From sun up to sun up!!!!!!  
When r us all leaving, maybe we can all Caravan to Vegas!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2009, 05:13 PM~14952072
> *What's up gente
> *


Watch out Loc for that hoooooooooooole! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 06:35 PM~14952352
> *Fo Sho!!!!! :biggrin: From sun up to sun up!!!!!!
> When r us all leaving, maybe we can all Caravan to Vegas!!!
> *


sat morning
with a 30 pack on ice!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 06:36 PM~14952359
> *Watch out Loc for that hoooooooooooole!  :biggrin:
> *


everyone who walked over there almost feel in the mutha


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

whats up az riderz......hows it going with this crazy AZ..! weather..... :cheesy:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 1 2009, 03:30 PM~14950213
> *Let me know which ones you want and I will personally deliver them to you in vegas!!!!!!!!!! The cost for shipping and handling will be around.....a couple beers!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: can u pm a price on the shirts also


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 1 2009, 05:36 PM~14952364
> *sat morning
> with a 30 pack on ice!!!!
> *


Shit, that means I am driving huh? Unless the 'ole lady wants to drive....... let me ask her....Liiiiiiz?? :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 07:13 PM~14953628
> *Shit, that means I am driving huh? Unless the 'ole lady wants to drive....... let me ask her....Liiiiiiz?? :cheesy:
> *


Luna you better ask........you can barely drive a bud light can........ :biggrin: We'll be waiting for in Vegas.....gonna get there FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 08:13 PM~14953628
> *Shit, that means I am driving huh? Unless the 'ole lady wants to drive....... let me ask her....Liiiiiiz?? :cheesy:
> *


shit someone needs to drive cuz ima start drinking friday after work!!!!! an i plan to drink all the way til tuesday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 1 2009, 08:23 PM~14953749
> *shit someone needs to drive cuz ima start drinking friday after work!!!!! an i plan to drink all the way til tuesday
> *


Where you guys staying ??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2009, 06:35 PM~14952352
> *Fo Sho!!!!! :biggrin: From sun up to sun up!!!!!!
> When r us all leaving, maybe we can all Caravan to Vegas!!!
> *


friday I think lets do it ese sum of the guys flying but sum of us driving friday and some on sunday so its up to you homeboy but we got the ice chest ready vato :biggrin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14953665
> *Luna you better ask........you can barely drive a bud light can........ :biggrin: We'll be waiting for in Vegas.....gonna get there FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WA'SUP ART BUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzRockabilly.net_@Sep 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14954440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know where this car in the flyer is at...........................getting a make over by VICIOUS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 1 2009, 08:27 PM~14953814
> *Where you guys staying ??
> *


hampton behind sunset station. where tyrone is staying at


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14953665
> *Luna you better ask........you can barely drive a bud light can........ :biggrin: We'll be waiting for in Vegas.....gonna get there FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up puro and mando you guys are up early today


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah homie! I get up real early everyday! Had to go get the oil changed on my daily.
Wutz good wth you?
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 2 2009, 04:30 AM~14956857
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


'Morning Peoples! Time to go make some Paper!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 2 2009, 05:30 AM~14956857
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> OK everybody, On Sunday at about 7 pm, I will be on 75th and Indian School, the new hangout behind Filibertos. I will be taking orders for the Lowrider Supreme Shirts. What I need from you if you want one is the style, color, size, how many you want and of couse $$$$$$$$ The Big Body Shirts are $30. Yes fellas, it costs more to make the bigger shirts. You know how it is! All others are $25.
> 
> There have been alot of you requesting shirts, so hit me up Sunday. I want to get the order in soon so we can rock them at the Super Show and Vegas!
> 
> Al


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I GOT MINE :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 2 2009, 05:42 AM~14956902
> *Yeah homie! I get up real early everyday! Had to go get the oil changed on my daily.
> Wutz good wth you?
> PURO
> *


Yea I'm up early everyday too have to make the feria same old different day


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 2 2009, 06:55 AM~14957244
> *'Morning Peoples! Time to go make some Paper!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Yep already work my 8 hours today time to go home and relax


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>By the way these are the faces behind "Pocos Pero Locos"!!!!!</span>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 2 2009, 12:43 PM~14959784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: Who's that vato? He looks familiar... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 2 2009, 11:43 AM~14959784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 2 2009, 05:31 AM~14956861
> *What's up puro and mando you guys are up early today
> *


iwas getting ready for work. whats new gato!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2009, 01:22 PM~14960782
> *:scrutinize: Who's that vato? He looks familiar... :biggrin:
> *


Thats vatos famous!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright homies we have one more surprise up our sleeve! I just got back from OOH WEE Entertainments office and he is 90 percent done on the Official Video for the Lowrider Supreme Cruise Night. This video is off the hook and is 100x better than anything video I could do. So with having said that we will have a "*World Premier*" Saturday Night on BIGMANDOAZ.COM 

I will keep you posted! 


Sorry Puro, you will just have to wait a few more days!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 2 2009, 06:11 AM~14957013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how we roll! Lowrider Supreme WorldWide!!!!!!!! 

"If you want to be a _"Lowrider,"_ you have to roll _"Supreme!"_


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 03:37 PM~14962040
> *Alright homies we have one more surprise up our sleeve! I just got back from OOH WEE Entertainments office and he is 90 percent done on the Official Video for the Lowrider Supreme Cruise Night. This video is off the hook and is 100x better than anything video I could do. So with having said that we will have a "World Premier" Saturday Night on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> I will keep you posted!
> ...




*SIKKKKKKKKK!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!
THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP MANDITO!
PURO*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 2 2009, 04:29 PM~14961988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to check that out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 2 2009, 11:43 AM~14959784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ese Jeremy Famous! 





Jeremy @ 2:47


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://postyournakedbody.com/?p=1223


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14962980
> *http://postyournakedbody.com/?p=1223
> *


torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14963007
> *torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


SHE LIKES BUDWEISER! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:46 PM~14963253
> *SHE LIKES BUDWEISER! :biggrin:
> *


NICE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Much lowrider luv Big Mando!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

finally i pic of you Mando!!! representing LARGE!!!!
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14963516
> *Much lowrider luv Big Mando!
> *


LOL Thanks homie! Im not use to being in pics!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14963552
> *finally i pic of you Mando!!! representing LARGE!!!!
> P
> *


hell yeah! Thats mas gordro size! :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone know if they still kick back off of longmore and southern in mesa?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU TALKING ON THE Ooh Wee VIDEO! Heard it was quite the speech! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 2 2009, 06:57 PM~14963914
> *Anyone know if they still kick back off of longmore and southern in mesa?
> *


i heard that they closed up shop!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14963516
> *Much lowrider luv Big Mando!
> *


Thanks for posting!
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14963929
> *i heard that they closed up shop!
> *


Where on the eastside can we kick it? I remember GZKING was discussing.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

the monestary lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14962980
> *http://postyournakedbody.com/?p=1223
> *



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.........TORTAS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 2 2009, 08:03 PM~14964674
> *the monestary lol
> *


FRIDAY NIGHT! 


C'MON TITTIES! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: member you member!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2009, 08:11 PM~14964770
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.........TORTAS!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 08:14 PM~14964808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WA'SUP HOMIE! ANYTHING GOOD IN OFF TOPIC LATELY? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14964824
> *WA'SUP HOMIE! ANYTHING GOOD IN OFF TOPIC LATELY? :biggrin:
> *


sup loco! kinda sorta, homies in there just posting thic nalgas and shit. That topic needs more tortas! que no?? :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2009, 08:22 PM~14964895
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup homie! did you add those beer holder in the ride yet???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 07:23 PM~14964904
> *sup loco! kinda sorta, homies in there just posting thic nalgas and shit. That topic needs more tortas! que no?? :thumbsup:
> *


no.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

just about every fri :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 08:23 PM~14964904
> *sup loco! kinda sorta, homies in there just posting thic nalgas and shit. That topic needs more tortas! que no?? :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

So what is a Torta? educate me homies.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 2 2009, 08:32 PM~14965041
> *So what is a Torta? educate me homies.
> *


WELL A "TORTA" IS A THICK GIRL WITH A LIL EXTRA BOOTY AND A LIL EXTRA TETAS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST A LIL EXTRA PANSA! KINDA LIKE THIS.......





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

TORTAS...... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

That's what I like! :biggrin: mmm tortas!! More fun en la cama!
Gracias!
p


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ANY ONE GOT AN IMPALA THEY WANT TO TRADE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14964917
> *sup homie! did you add those beer holder in the ride yet???
> *


I WAS THINKING ABOUT HOOKING UP A KEGGERADE IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14965229
> *That's what I like! :biggrin:  mmm tortas!! More fun en la cama!
> Gracias!
> p
> *


DE NADA HOMIE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14965306
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT HOOKING UP A KEGGERADE IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 IF YOU DO HOMIE YOU WILL BE THE LIFE OF THE PARTY !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14965331
> *:0  :0  :0 IF YOU DO HOMIE YOU WILL BE THE LIFE OF THE PARTY !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

SAW THIS SHIT ON OFF TOPIC........













:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors! 
*











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8V0eQVkkw


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14965306
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT HOOKING UP A KEGGERADE IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah and run a hose to a tap in the front! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14964972
> *no.
> *


lol whats sup buck!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14965229
> *That's what I like! :biggrin:  mmm tortas!! More fun en la cama!
> Gracias!
> p
> *


more bounce, to the once!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

COMPITA!! QUE ONDA GUEY?
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14965981
> *more bounce, to the once!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SI!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 08:43 PM~14965967
> *lol whats sup buck!
> *



not much just kicking it.........I thought a torta was a little mas manteca than that girl that had her catchers mit hanging out on that car????

If I'm wrong....then Tortas are a good thing... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 2 2009, 09:02 PM~14966195
> *not much just kicking it.........I thought a torta was a little mas manteca than that girl that had her catchers mit hanging out on that car????
> 
> If I'm wrong....then Tortas are a good thing... :biggrin:
> *


Ya and Edward was like " who left that booty grease on my trunk!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14965981
> *more bounce, to the once!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Like that sig BIGMANDO!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 2 2009, 11:15 PM~14965588
> *Man That's Right! Vol.14 is set to be released September 20th 2009! In this D.V.D I Travel to Chicago,IL, Roswell,NM, Tulsa,OK Louisville,KY and Phoenix,AZ! The west coast vs. Midwest (Tulsa) is a must see on this one! The D.V.D is packed Full of Cruising and Hopping, from one coast to another! Midwest and west coast Rep Hard in this Video! I feel this is one of my best videos yet better quality more action! A must have D.V.D! Pre-Orders are being excepted now till the 13th of September! Here is a preview of the New D.V.D Titled Actors & Factors!
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work homie! do wut u do! :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14965112
> *WELL A "TORTA" IS A THICK GIRL WITH A LIL EXTRA BOOTY AND A LIL EXTRA TETAS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST A LIL EXTRA PANSA! KINDA LIKE THIS.......
> 
> 
> ...


torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

]


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 03:45 AM~14967400
> *torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 05:00 AM~14967502
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo. Arizona


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

q-vo cabron!
p


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We got more updated Car Show Flyers in our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" page!!!!</span> :cheesy: 




























Here's your link homie's:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 03:45 AM~14967400
> *torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14966195
> *not much just kicking it.........I thought a torta was a little mas manteca than that girl that had her catchers mit hanging out on that car????
> 
> If I'm wrong....then Tortas are a good thing... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 3 2009, 08:13 AM~14968470
> *Qvo. Arizona
> *


QUE ROLLO GATO? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok. I was reading a few pages back that some of you wanted some "Tortas". You got it! Go to xnxx.com, there are "Tortas" for eveyone!! Tortas of all flavores and sizes. From mini tortas to double meat tortas. With and without "mayo". You name it, they got it. When you get there, click on "photos" then choose the "Torta" you want. Tortas that make you go :worship: to tortas that make you go  :banghead: hno: finaly to tortas that make you go :barf:. So go get your "Torta" on, and enjoy lunch!! Have a great day AZ.!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14969099
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We got more updated Car Show Flyers in our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" page!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spend
$15,000 and feels pretty good about the results. On her way home, she
stops at a newsstand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, she says to the
clerk, "I hope you don't mind my asking, but how old do you think I am?"

"About 32," is the reply.

"Nope! I'm exactly 50," the woman says happily.

A little while later she goes into McDonald's and asks the counter girl
the very same question.

The girl replies, "I'd guess about 29."

The woman replies with a big smile, "Nope, I'm 50."

Now she's feeling really good about herself. She stops in a drug store
on her way down the street. She goes up to the counter to get some mints
and asks the clerk this burning question.

The clerk responds, "Oh, I'd say 30."

Again she proudly responds, "I'm 50, but thank you!"

While waiting for the bus to go home, she asks an old man waiting next
to her the same question.

He replies, "Lady, I'm 78 and my eyesight is going. Although, when I was
young, there was a sure-fire way to tell how old a woman was. It sounds
very forward, but it requires you to let me put my hands under your bra.
Then, and only then can I tell you EXACTLY how old you are."

They wait in silence on the empty street until her curiosity gets the
best of her. She finally blurts out, "What the hell, go ahead."

He slips both of his hands under her blouse and begins to feel around
very slowly and carefully. He bounces and weighs each breast and he
gently pinches each nipple. He pushes her breasts together and rubs them
against each other.

After a couple of minutes of this, she says, "Okay, okay...How old am
I?"

He completes one last squeeze of her breasts, removes his hands, and
says, "Madam, you are 50."

Stunned and amazed, the woman says, "That was incredible, how could you
tell?"

The old man says, "Promise you won't get mad?"

"I promise I won't." she says.

"I was behind you in line at McDonald's."
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 3 2009, 09:39 AM~14969309
> *Ok.  I was reading a few pages back that some of you wanted  some "Tortas".  You got it!  Go to xnxx.com,  there are "Tortas" for eveyone!!  Tortas of all flavores and sizes.  From mini tortas to double meat tortas.  With and without "mayo".  You name it, they got it.  When you get there, click on "photos" then choose the "Torta" you want.  Tortas that make you go  :worship:  to tortas that make you go    :banghead:  hno: finaly to tortas that make you go  :barf:.  So go get your "Torta" on, and enjoy lunch!!  Have a great day AZ.!!!!!
> *





  IS IT FREE TO LOOK OR DO YOU HAVE TO SIGN UP AND PAY?? :dunno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2009, 08:50 AM~14969444
> *   IS IT FREE TO LOOK OR DO YOU HAVE TO SIGN UP AND PAY?? :dunno:
> *


 YES!! ITS FREEE!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I was in the pub yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart. The music was really, really loud, so I timed my farts with the beat.
After a couple of songs, I started to feel better. I finished my drink and noticed that everybody was staring at me.
Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod. 
:twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14969489
> *YES!!  ITS FREEE!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 3 2009, 09:55 AM~14969516
> *I was in the pub yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart.  The music was really, really  loud, so I timed my farts with the beat.
> After a couple of  songs, I started to feel better.  I finished my drink and noticed that  everybody was staring at me.
> Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 3 2009, 09:55 AM~14969516
> *I was in the pub yesterday when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart.  The music was really, really  loud, so I timed my farts with the beat.
> After a couple of  songs, I started to feel better.  I finished my drink and noticed that  everybody was staring at me.
> Then I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod.
> ...


this one made me laugh!!!! Good one.
P


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Anna had lost her husband almost four years ago. Her daughter was constantly calling her and urging her to get back into the world. Finally, Anna said she'd go out, but didn't know anyone.

Her daughter immediately replied, 'Mom! I have someone for you to meet.'

Well, it was an immediate hit. They took to one another and after dating for six weeks, he asked her to join him for a weekend in Vermont . Their first night there, she undressed as he did. There she stood nude, except for a pair of black lacy panties; he was in his birthday suit.

Looking her over, he asked, 'Why the black panties?'

She replied: 'My breasts you can fondle, my body is yours to explore, but down there I am still in mourning.'

He knew he was not getting lucky that night. The following night was the same--she stood there wearing the black panties, and he was in his birthday suit--but now he was wearing a black condom.

She looked at him and asked: 'What's with the black condom?'

He replied, 'I want to offer my deepest condolences.'


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

He said to me . . . I don't know why you wear a bra; you've got nothing to put in it.I said to him . . . You wear pants don't you?

He said to me. ..... Why don't women blink during foreplay?
I said to him .. They don't have time

He said...What do you call a woman who knows where her husband is every night?
I said. . A widow.

He said to me . .. . Why are married women heavier than single women?
I said to him . . . Single women come home, see what's in the fridge and go to bed.. Married women come home, see what's in bed and go to the fridge.


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14962957
> *Ese Jeremy Famous!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you forgot one more :biggrin: :biggrin: 




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14962980
> *http://postyournakedbody.com/?p=1223
> *


right click save :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 3 2009, 09:07 AM~14969673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Shit.......Big Mando Status!!!! :biggrin: Thanks Puro!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 3 2009, 12:03 PM~14970742
> *Oh Shit.......Big Mando Status!!!! :biggrin: Thanks Puro!
> *


NO PROBLEMA AL! 
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 AM~14969843
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you forgot one more :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a fucking sick ass video


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I had some funny pics I thought I'd share with all of you. Enjoy.








Has this ever happened to you before????









Meet me neighbors....









A binding contract for you and your "Sancha"









And for "ALL" you "TORTA Lovers" my sister-in-law. Anyone instrested????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 3 2009, 03:17 PM~14972734
> *
> 
> And my sister-in-law.  Anyone instrested????
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14973231
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14973513
> *Whats up homie?
> *


nuthing much just working my website. whats new homie?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 04:35 PM~14973548
> *nuthing much just working my website. whats new homie?
> *


JUST BEING BORED ASS FUCK AT WORK. I HOPE THINGS PICK UP.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big Mando 88, *UceGiggles*

Whats up Girl! Did you get my email???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 3 2009, 04:38 PM~14973581
> *JUST BEING BORED ASS FUCK AT WORK. I HOPE THINGS PICK UP.
> *


wat time u out?


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 05:05 PM~14973854
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big Mando 88, UceGiggles
> 
> ...


Yes I did thanks! I just havent had time to get back to you, or even show James the pics. But they are awesome!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Sep 3 2009, 05:15 PM~14973959
> *Yes I did thanks! I just havent had time to get back to you, or even show James the pics. But they are awesome!
> *


You better make some time!!!!! lol ok cool.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 AM~14969843
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you forgot one more :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KILLY KILL *"FITH COAST RECORDS"*


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HAPPY TORTA THURSDAY!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 06:30 PM~14974604
> *HAPPY TORTA THURSDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 3 2009, 08:18 AM~14968506
> *q-vo cabron!
> p
> *


Aqui nomas bro just at home


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14969292
> *QUE ROLLO GATO? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Nada wey lo mismo y tu ke tranza what's new


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> HAPPY TORTA THURSDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Locdown watch out for the Hole Bro!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14975369
> *Locdown watch out for the Hole Bro!!!!
> *


LMAO thanks luna


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

See who it is.
You won't believe it!
Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/halloffame.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 06:30 PM~14974604
> *HAPPY TORTA THURSDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 3 2009, 07:52 PM~14975358
> *Nada wey lo mismo y tu ke tranza what's new
> *



NADA BUDDY...NO MAS AHORRANDO FERIA PARA IR A LAS VEGAS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > HAPPY TORTA THURSDAY!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 PM~14975343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice Pic Homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:around: :around: :loco: :wow:

mmmm.......chocolate covered donuts with milk. :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YO HECTOR !

WHERE IS THE DVD FOOTAGE WE ASKED FOR ?????????

OF THE CARWASH ON 59TH AVENUE.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14976522
> *:around:  :around:  :loco:  :wow:
> 
> mmmm.......chocolate covered donuts with milk. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 06:30 PM~14974604
> *HAPPY TORTA THURSDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW THAT IT IS A LIL LATE....BUT I WANT TO POST UP A LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN FOR TORTAS THURSDAY'S!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

87 Cutlass For Sale Want 1400 But Will take 1100 Or Best Offer, Comes As Is In The Pics, Needs A Motor Mount, The Other One Was Just Changed, Is Cut Out For Hydros, Has The Strokes N Hoses Still On Tha Car, Has Original 307 Motor Any Questions PM ME Serious Buyers Only


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Sep 3 2009, 09:59 PM~14976913
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> YO HECTOR !
> ...


Here you go ese.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

yo luna whats up for sunday homie 75th or central? :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2009, 09:03 PM~14976189
> *WA'SUP HOMIE! :wave: HERE IS A LIL PREVIEW FOR TOMORROW....FAT ASS FRIDAY'S!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

yOU ARE UP TO EARLY ESE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Sep 3 2009, 06:23 PM~14974555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ROGER?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 4 2009, 12:09 AM~14978240
> *yo luna whats up for sunday homie 75th or central? :biggrin:
> *


I am doin 75th, Closer to the house for me. I am coming from 158th ave and Van Buren!!! Plus I am taking orders for the Lowrider Supreme Tshirts that night. 
$25 for the Traditional Sizes, $30 for the Big Body sizes!
See you there Bro!!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 02:51 PM~14972438
> *thats a fucking sick ass video
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 06:37 AM~14978928
> *I am doin 75th, Closer to the house for me. I am coming from 158th ave and Van Buren!!! Plus I am taking orders for the Lowrider Supreme Tshirts that night.
> $25 for the Traditional Sizes, $30 for the Big Body sizes!
> See you there Bro!!
> *


I'm off on monday, might have to take a lil trip up there too


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

TWO OLD MEN DECIDE THEY ARE CLOSE TO THEIR LAST DAYS AND DECIDE TO HAVE A LAST NIGHT ON THE TOWN.


AFTER A FEW DRINKS, THEY END UP AT THE LOCAL BROTHEL


THE MADAM TAKES ONE LOOK AT THE TWO OLD GEEZERS AND WHISPERS TO HER MANAGER, 'GO UP TO THE FIRST TWO BEDROOMS AND PUT AN INFLATED DOLL IN EACH BED.


THESE TWO ARE SO OLD AND DRUNK, I'M NOT WASTING TWO OF MY GIRLS ON THEM. THEY WON'T KNOW THE DIFFERENCE.'


THE MANAGER DOES AS HE IS TOLD AND THE TWO OLD MEN GO UPSTAIRS AND TAKE CARE OF THEIR BUSINESS. AS THEY ARE WALKING HOME THE FIRST MAN SAYS,

'YOU KNOW, I THINK MY GIRL WAS DEAD!'

'DEAD?' SAYS HIS FRIEND, 'WHY DO YOU SAY THAT?'


'WELL, SHE NEVER MOVED OR MADE A SOUND ALL THE TIME I WAS LOVING HER.' HIS FRIEND SAYS, 'COULD BE WORSE I THINK MINE WAS A WITCH.'


'A WITCH ??. . WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU SAY THAT?'




'WELL, I WAS MAKING LOVE TO HER, KISSING HER ON THE NECK, AND I GAVE HER A LITTLE BITE, THEN SHE FARTED AND FLEW OUT THE WINDOW..... TOOK MY TEETH WITH HER!'


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

GOOD MORNING ARIZONA!!!! ITS FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 07:49 PM~14975334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What's up AZ, 

Fat Ass Friday!!! :thumbsup: 









:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14980303
> *What's up AZ,
> 
> Fat Ass Friday!!! :thumbsup:
> ...



now that is a fat ass. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 3 2009, 11:56 PM~14977984
> *  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: WA'SUP TERMITE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2009, 11:26 AM~14980885
> *:wave: WA'SUP TERMITE
> *


sup


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

So support you favorite shop and start viewing!
Deadline ends Monday! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 4 2009, 10:08 AM~14980303
> *What's up AZ,
> 
> Fat Ass Friday!!! :thumbsup:
> ...



BOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Ok I redone the hop vid it was hard as hell to find 2 songs that YouTube would not mute on me, & Im still working on my Vid editing skills but here it is tell me what you think*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14981087
> *sup
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE...JUS CHILLIN' AT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 PM~14981371
> * Ok I redone the hop vid it was hard as hell to find 2 songs that YouTube would not mute on me, & Im still working on my Vid editing skills but here it is tell me what you think
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIE! :biggrin: THAT WAS A TIGHT VIDEO!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 4 2009, 10:22 AM~14980398
> *now that is a fat ass. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2009, 12:34 PM~14981484
> *ORALE HOMIE! :biggrin: THAT WAS A TIGHT VIDEO!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks I was not 100% sure on the songs but my first 6 songs I tryed got muted cuz of the copyright stuff on YouTube





*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 4 2009, 10:08 AM~14980303
> *What's up AZ,
> 
> Fat Ass Friday!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


FATTTTTT ASSSS IS RIGHT!! GODDAAMMMM!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 06:37 AM~14978928
> *I am doin 75th, Closer to the house for me. I am coming from 158th ave and Van Buren!!! Plus I am taking orders for the Lowrider Supreme Tshirts that night.
> $25 for the Traditional Sizes, $30 for the Big Body sizes!
> See you there Bro!!
> *


yhea its closer ill see you there homeboy


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whast up azside!!!! who has a long weekend! I got 4 dayas off work! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 4 2009, 08:43 AM~14979685
> *GOOD MORNING ARIZONA!!!!  ITS FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



lol this is the dance i did as i left work today


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 4 2009, 03:28 PM~14983091
> *:wave:
> *


WA'SUP SERGIO? READY FOR THE LONG WEEKEND!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 03:13 PM~14982948
> *Whast up azside!!!! who has a long weekend! I got 4 dayas off work!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WA'SUP MANDO :wave: :yes: I ONLY GOT THREE DAYS OFF THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2009, 03:43 PM~14983231
> *WA'SUP MANDO :wave:  :yes:  I ONLY GOT THREE DAYS OFF THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Better than no days que no? lol its all good. whats going on this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 04:24 PM~14983054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it homie... 

BTW... Here's a small slideshow I made for some homies here in NM... 

The one I asked you to help me with for the Majestics will be similar but way longer... (31 chapters)... 

Let me know what you think... :biggrin:

GOODTIMES 505 RIDERS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 03:47 PM~14983280
> *Can't wait to see it homie...
> 
> BTW... Here's a small slideshow I made for some homies here in NM...
> ...


hell yeah looks good. did you get the cd i mailed you?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP NIGHTSTALKER!!

HOW'S BURQUE DOING? HAVEN'T HEARD MUCH FROM TRAVIS(FISHEYE) AT ALL????
HE ALRIGHT?
PURO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 4 2009, 04:51 PM~14983310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Qvo Puro? :biggrin: I haven't talke to Trav in a couple months now.. :dunno:

I'll hit him up and make sure he's still alive... :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 04:09 PM~14983452
> *Not yet... :nosad:
> *


wtf, i sent them out 1st class. you should of got them already. let me know when you do 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 05:15 PM~14983493
> *wtf, i sent them out 1st class. you should of got them already. let me know when you do
> :thumbsup:
> *



No problem homie... You ready for vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 04:16 PM~14983501
> *No problem homie... You ready for vegas? :biggrin:
> *


yesssir! Im shooting for sprockets bike magazine at the show. I have a photo shoot on the strip monday morning. We are smuggling Puro in from Canada and gonna party like rockstars, Its gonna be a badass weekend.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 05:41 PM~14983715
> *yesssir! Im shooting for sprockets bike magazine at the show. I have a photo shoot on the strip monday morning. We are smuggling Puro in from Canada and gonna party like rockstars, Its gonna be a badass weekend.
> *



Let me know if you need a COYOTE... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 04:53 PM~14983811
> *Let me know if you need a COYOTE... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


lol, i think its easier taking them south than it is going north!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> What's up AZ,
> 
> Fat Ass Friday!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > What's up AZ,
> >
> > Fat Ass Friday!!! :thumbsup:
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The homies in the Sprockets Magazine office are ready to take order for subscriptions here is the info below! 

click on the link below and pre-order SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 1st issue single copy!









https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...tton_id=7969607


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> that will be slutty saturday! post up them cochinas!!!!
> This lady may qualify for both days huh??? :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > that will be slutty saturday! post up them cochinas!!!!
> > This lady may qualify for both days huh??? :0
> 
> 
> nah need some spread eagle type shit! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 04:15 PM~14983981
> *nah need some spread eagle type shit!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Like the shit you sent to my Blackberry!!!! I need a poster of that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 06:36 PM~14984123
> *Like the shit you sent to my Blackberry!!!! I need a poster of that shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


Mando holding out on us? :scrutinize: Post it up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> BIGMANDO's NEW FATASS FRIDAY DANCE!!!! WE WILL NEED TO PUT THIS IN THE ENTERTAINMENT PART OF OUR NEXT EVENT....ALL YOU NEED IS A LOWRIDER SUPREME TEE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 04:37 PM~14984126
> *Mando holding out on us? :scrutinize: Post it up homie! :biggrin:
> *


'SUP 505 KNIGHTSTALKER??? HOWS BURQUE? YOU STILL DOIN VEGAS RIGHT? IF SO WHAT SIZE TEE U WEAR?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 05:37 PM~14984126
> *Mando holding out on us? :scrutinize: Post it up homie! :biggrin:
> *


hold on let me find it!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14984149
> *hold on let me find it!
> *


SHOULD BE ON YOUR SCREEN SAVER :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 05:42 PM~14984157
> *SHOULD BE ON YOUR SCREEN SAVER :biggrin:
> *


this one????










cant remember, half that shit i send you, i get from jeremy!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 06:40 PM~14984146
> *'SUP 602 KNIGHTSTALKER??? HOWS BURQUE? YOU STILL DOIN VEGAS RIGHT? IF SO WHAT SIZE TEE U WEAR?
> *



Been ready for months homie... :biggrin: I wear big boy sizes... Dickies I buy in 3x-4x :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > BIGMANDO's NEW FATASS FRIDAY DANCE!!!! WE WILL NEED TO PUT THIS IN THE ENTERTAINMENT PART OF OUR NEXT EVENT....ALL YOU NEED IS A LOWRIDER SUPREME TEE
> 
> 
> nah thats when we were at mcayos! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big Mando 88

there is always one guest in here! Fool needs to get an account already! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *First......Bitches*
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *First......Bitches*
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big Mando 88

there is always one guest in here! Fool needs to get an account already! :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 06:49 PM~14984196
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big Mando 88
> 
> ...



:werd: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> this one????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 06:45 PM~14984173
> *this one????
> 
> 
> ...


Say no more... That fucker always sends some good ones... then again today he forwarded some NASTY shit :barf:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 04:50 PM~14984208
> *Say no more... That fucker always sends some good ones... then again today he forwarded some NASTY shit :barf:
> *


WHY YOU HOLDN OUT ON THE NASTY SHIT NOW???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 05:50 PM~14984208
> *Say no more... That fucker always sends some good ones... then again today he forwarded some NASTY shit :barf:
> *


did he send you this one????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 05:55 PM~14984242
> *WHY YOU HOLDN OUT ON THE NASTY SHIT NOW???
> *


there you go homie, if that what you want!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 05:56 PM~14984252
> *did he send you this one????
> 
> 
> ...


1 User(s) are reading this topic (*0 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big Mando 88

HAHAHA I posted that pic and now the guest is gone!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check this out!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We are getting close to the Lowrider Supreme Video premier. Here are some images I want to share with you. Lowrider Supreme is a shirt that is dedicated to the lowrider culture and lifestyle. Its dedicated to the homies that put it down every weekend at the shows and or on the street. Here are some pics from the Lowrider Supreme Photo Album










Alvaro "Puro" Cervantes draws all his designs by hand. All the designs are authentic.





































Here is the finished product










Puro showing how its done!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Supreme has made down into the US by means of other "Riders" 

Canada


















Los Angeles photos by Jae Bueno "Lowrider Magazine Photographer"



















New Mexico Photos by Travis Ruiz "Mr. Fisheye" Impalas Magazine Photographer



















and now has made it into ARIZONA!!! photos by Armando "BigMando" Aldama Impalas, Sprockets, Blvd Cruisers Magazine



















After talking with Puro Al Luna and I brought Lowrider Supreme Clothing into AZ back in May






Thanks to Jeremy from Majestics G-Town he got Mando and the homies to come out and do a photo shoot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Now Lowrider Supreme Clothing is slowly making its way on the scene!

Big DANE West Coast Kustoms & Toro Editor of Impalas Magazine










and this man needs no introduction










plus lowrider supreme has been on various websites


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

So support you favorite shop and start viewing!
Deadline ends Monday! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

One day Al and I decided to throw a show and shine! You all know what went down last weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:41 PM~14984931
> *So support you favorite shop and start viewing!
> Deadline ends Monday! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit from the street to you tube!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ooh wee is working on getting the video uploaded right now........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

8:11 no video :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 4 2009, 08:12 PM~14985166
> *8:11 no video  :dunno:
> *


yeah, it seems hat youtube doesnt allow videos that big to be uploaded. he has to chop it up. dont know if it will be up...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 08:14 PM~14985179
> *yeah, it seems hat youtube doesnt allow videos that big to be uploaded. he has to chop it up. dont know if it will be up...
> *


Yeah you can only upload up to 10min at a time.
P


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 08:02 PM~14985115
> *ooh wee is working on getting the video uploaded right now........
> *


Till than...
Here goes a pic of our Questa, New Mexico Chapters: Presidents Ramfla.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Go back to post 47281......should keep you busy til we get this Video up!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

be up soon please be patient


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14985338
> *be up soon please be patient
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 4 2009, 08:31 PM~14985315
> *:wave:
> *


Wasss up..... Compita


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 4 2009, 08:37 PM~14985389
> *Wasss up..... Compita
> *


wassssssssssssss up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!que paso sergio!!!!!!!!!  

waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 4 2009, 08:38 PM~14985399
> *wassssssssssssss up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!que paso sergio!!!!!!!!!
> 
> waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me too!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

todavia nooooooooooo!!! :420: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oko, you guys go to the Fridge and get another Beer!!! Get me one too!
Go to Off Topic for a few!!! Be Patient!!! Or go to Franks Hydraulics in the Hydraulics thread and See what BIGRICH posted today!!! I bet alot of Ass!!! ENJOY!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

am i 2 late 4 fat ass friday lol


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 4 2009, 08:40 PM~14985412
> *Me too!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :banghead:
> *


LOL don't hurt yourself!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

1 more u have 2 c


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> am i 2 late 4 fat ass friday lol
> 
> There u go, check this out til we get this up!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Sep 4 2009, 08:43 PM~14985430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never too late! lol


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

an hour later!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:twak: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just for now.. A :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 03:44 PM~14983247
> *Better than no days que no? lol its all good. whats going on this weekend?
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

alright homies dont know what happen with the video. OOh Wee is having some problems uploading it. Might have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 05:45 PM~14984173
> *this one????
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 05:56 PM~14984252
> *did he send you this one????
> 
> 
> ...



MY LADY SENT ME THIS ONE TO MY PHONE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 10:26 PM~14985764
> *alright homies dont know what happen with the video. OOh Wee is having some problems uploading it. Might have to try again tomorrow.
> *



have him try GOOGLE video homie... They let you upload bigger files...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SORRY FOR THE WAIT HERE IS PART 1






part 2 saturday!!! OOH WEE IS WORKING HARD on getting it on youtube!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 10:36 PM~14985865
> *have him try GOOGLE video homie... They let you upload bigger files...
> *


This one was too big for youtube and google videos took it...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=21...68849544&hl=en#


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 PM~14985904
> *SORRY FOR THE WAIT HERE IS PART 1
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2009, 10:58 PM~14986069
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!
> *



x2... :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the next one... and BE at the next one... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ALRIGHT HOMIES! GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO OOH WEE! LIKE I SAID HE HAVING SOME PROBLEMS WITH YOUTUBE BUT HE GOT IT GOING! PART TOMORROW! 

PART 2 HAS THE CARHOP AND MC BENER ONE PERFORMANCE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!
> Thanks Bro. Sorry for the wait. :biggrin: Ooh Wee did a great job editing this video. Showed alot of the poeple, rides and the great time we all had!!! Big Props to OOH WEE!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*DAMMMMMMMM!!!!! SIK HOMIES!!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO OOH WEE ENT. FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! CAN'T WAIT TILL PART TWO!
WHAT CAN I SAY TO MY HOMIES AL LUNA & BIGMANDO!!! YOU TWO ARE TOO MUCH!! I COULD NOT HAVE IMAGINED YOU HOMIES WOULD DO SUCH A SIKKKKK JOB.
TO THE FINE PEOPLE OF AZ THANK YOU. TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THANKS FOR SHOWING THIS HOMIE FROM THE OTHER SIDE SO MUCH LOVE! I WILL NEVER FORGET IT.
PURO*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 4 2009, 10:13 PM~14986233
> *DAMMMMMMMM!!!!! SIK HOMIES!!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO OOH WEE ENT. FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! CAN'T WAIT TILL PART TWO!
> WHAT CAN I SAY TO MY HOMIES AL LUNA & BIGMANDO!!! YOU TWO ARE TOO MUCH!! I COULD NOT HAVE IMAGINED YOU HOMIES WOULD DO SUCH A SIKKKKK JOB.
> TO THE FINE PEOPLE OF AZ THANK YOU. TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THANKS FOR SHOWING THIS HOMIE FROM THE OTHER SIDE SO MUCH LOVE! I WILL NEVER FORGET IT.
> ...


THANKS HOMIE! WE TOLD IF WE GONNA DO IT, WE WERE GONNA DO IT BIG!!!! AND WE ARE ONLY GETTING STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!

MOST OF ALL! ALL THE AZSIDE THAT PUT IT DOWN THAT NIGHT!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 4 2009, 09:13 PM~14986233
> *DAMMMMMMMM!!!!! SIK HOMIES!!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO OOH WEE ENT. FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER!! CAN'T WAIT TILL PART TWO!
> WHAT CAN I SAY TO MY HOMIES AL LUNA & BIGMANDO!!! YOU TWO ARE TOO MUCH!! I COULD NOT HAVE IMAGINED YOU HOMIES WOULD DO SUCH A SIKKKKK JOB.
> TO THE FINE PEOPLE OF AZ THANK YOU. TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THANKS FOR SHOWING THIS HOMIE FROM THE OTHER SIDE SO MUCH LOVE! I WILL NEVER FORGET IT.
> ...


THANK YOU PURO, FOR TRUSTING US, SHOWING OFF YOUR TALENTS, AND FOR GIVING US THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE THE ARIZONA LOWRIDERS, HOPPERS, PEOPLE AND LIFESTYLE THAT WE LOVE! WE DO IT BIG HERE.....AZ STYLE!!! AND THANKS TO YOU PHOENIX ARIZONA!!! TIL THE NEXT TIME............ :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 10:20 PM~14986298
> *THANK YOU PURO, FOR TRUSTING US, SHOWING OFF YOUR TALENTS, AND FOR GIVING US THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE THE ARIZONA LOWRIDERS, HOPPERS, PEOPLE AND LIFESTYLE THAT WE LOVE!  WE DO IT BIG HERE.....AZ STYLE!!! AND THANKS TO YOU PHOENIX ARIZONA!!! TIL THE NEXT TIME............ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WE GOT LOTS TO TALK ABOUT IN VEGAS AL!

THANKS AGAIN.

PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14986381
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WE GOT LOTS TO TALK ABOUT IN VEGAS AL!
> 
> ...


Talking, drinking, partying, drinking some more, lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Big Mando 88, big boy 1, *PURO CERVANTES*, D.J. Midnite, gcareaga

quit watching the vid and go to bed! lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 11:55 PM~14986630
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Big Mando 88, big boy 1, PURO CERVANTES, D.J. Midnite, gcareaga
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He's waiting for part 2 like the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 10:56 PM~14986641
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He's waiting for part 2 like the rest of us :biggrin:
> *



lol tomorrow night!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2009, 10:56 PM~14986641
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He's waiting for part 2 like the rest of us :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: :wow: :h5:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

GOES OUT TO THE HOMIES.........................


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 10:42 PM~14986530
> *Talking, drinking, partying, drinking some more, lol
> *


x2 mando you having a couple of drinks with us que no


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

MORNING AZ!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 5 2009, 02:20 AM~14986777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BEST QUOTE OF THE VIDEO!! :biggrin: 

"I DIDN'T KNOW THEY HAD MEXICANS IN CANADA"

AZ PUT IT DOWN!!! PURO I BET YOU HAVE A GRIN FROM EAR TO EAR PLAYA AFTER WATCHING PART ONE!!!!!

BE PROUD YOU MEXICAN POLAR BEAR!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 5 2009, 06:22 AM~14987576
> *BEST QUOTE OF THE VIDEO!!  :biggrin:
> 
> "I DIDN'T KNOW THEY HAD MEXICANS IN CANADA"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 5 2009, 01:00 AM~14987163
> *x2 mando you having a couple of drinks with us que no
> *


hell yeah, where you guys stayin at?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 AM~14987547
> *MORNING AZ!!!
> 
> *


Good Morning P!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

269 hits and counting!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 5 2009, 10:03 AM~14988580
> *269 hits and counting!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 5 2009, 01:00 AM~14987163
> *x2 mando you having a couple of drinks with us que no
> *


fo sho homie, where you stayin at?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what up az !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 5 2009, 10:17 AM~14988653
> *what up az !!!
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: EVERYBODY IN AZ SIDE ENJOYING THE RAIN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Sep 4 2009, 11:56 PM~14986962
> *GOES OUT TO THE HOMIES.........................
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: NICE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 5 2009, 10:17 AM~14988653
> *what up az !!!
> *


sup bro, how was monastery?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2009, 10:38 AM~14988772
> *X2!!! :biggrin: EVERYBODY IN AZ SIDE ENJOYING THE RAIN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessir


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 5 2009, 09:22 AM~14988359


hey loco my truck got flat and the cheapest i found was for 170 and up to 300! wtf thats why i like 13x7s only cost like 60 bucks at the most!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AZSIDE ARE YOU READY FOR PART 2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TO SEE PART 2 OF THE LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEO 

click here! BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 10:38 AM~14989103
> *TO SEE PART 2 OF THE LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEO
> 
> click here! BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS
> *


Your site is SIK!!! You did it up right Homey!!! Lots of Love Bro!! :biggrin: 

You all need to check out this site....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 5 2009, 12:52 PM~14989203
> *Your site is SIK!!! You did it up right Homey!!! Lots of Love Bro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> You all need to check out this site....
> *



x100 :thumbsup: Nice video... was worth the wait... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 5 2009, 11:12 AM~14988948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your be getting alot more hits!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS PART 2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> hey loco my truck got flat and the cheapest i found was for 170 and up to 300! wtf thats why i like 13x7s only cost like 60 bucks at the most!!!!


Your be getting alot more hits!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 12:12 PM~14989325
> *HERE IS PART 2
> 
> 
> ...


ooo wee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice videos!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 5 2009, 11:52 AM~14989203
> *Your site is SIK!!! You did it up right Homey!!! Lots of Love Bro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> You all need to check out this site....
> *


X123456789987654321 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 12:12 PM~14989325
> *HERE IS PART 2
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 PM~14985904
> *SORRY FOR THE WAIT HERE IS PART 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!! :biggrin: 

HERE'S ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK HOMIE'S!!!!

oU8V0eQVkkw&feature


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 11:38 AM~14989103
> *TO SEE PART 2 OF THE LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEO
> 
> click here! BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS
> *



*GODDDD DAMMMMMMM MANDO!!!! WOW THAT WAS ILL!! SECOND PART WAS EVEN BETTER THAN THE FIRST!! STILL CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS OUR SHIT. I'M JUST FLOORED!!
THAT TOUCH AND THE END WAS WERE MY MOUTH DROPPED!!!!
FUCKING SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!
BIG UPS, MUCH LOVE AND THE MOSTEST RESPECT TO AZ AND ALL INVOLVED!!
BIGMANDO/AL LUNA...YOU HOMIES ARE THE REAL THING!
PURO*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got back from walmart and stocked up the fridge. Aint that a beautiful sight!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up AZ am thinking about doing a raffle for this car 25 dollars a ticket ..i want to sell atleast 150 tickets...share your thoughts on my idea ...please let me know the best way to go at it ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 04:26 PM~14991104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Big Mando!!! Your "Kids" are calling you!!!!! Pick 'em up so they stop crying!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 5 2009, 11:12 AM~14988948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put some 13s on your ford mondo


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 11:03 AM~14988889
> *sup bro, how was monastery?
> *


Monastery was REAL good !! some booty walkin around :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 5 2009, 02:44 PM~14990126
> *<span style='colorrange'>Man! Thanks Homie! you guys really keep the unity going thank You all!! I hope to make it out to an event here in AZ soon! Keep up the good Work Homies!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14992099
> *:0 WE LUV YOU AZ!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14991104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just filled my mini fridge from Wal-Mart too :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 5 2009, 09:41 PM~14992916
> *:0
> *


thats just for the one man party :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Had to leave this up! The hopping is incredible!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The homies at* CCF Customs* hooked a homie up! Much Luv! This came out badass!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 5 2009, 09:05 PM~14992613
> *just filled my mini fridge from Wal-Mart too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 03:37 AM~14994344
> *The homies at CCF Customs hooked a homie up! Much Luv! This came out badass!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Mando! Jas did a sick job on it!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 6 2009, 06:37 AM~14994344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS P!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14992099
> *:0 Man! Thanks Homie! you guys really keep the unity going thank You all!! I hope to make it out to an event here in AZ soon! Keep up the good Work Homies!!!
> *


What's up jamal man where you been dawg. You been missing some good kick backs


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 09:07 AM~14995243
> *THANKS BROTHER, JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT ANYWAY WE CAN
> THANKS P!
> *


Looking real nice dawg where is the "couch edition" at


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 09:13 AM~14995278
> *What's up jamal man where you been dawg. You been missing some good kick backs
> *


*Man On the road like crazy homie! How you been Homie?* :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 5 2009, 05:29 PM~14990353
> *
> GODDDD DAMMMMMMM MANDO!!!! WOW THAT WAS ILL!! SECOND PART WAS EVEN BETTER THAN THE FIRST!! STILL CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS OUR SHIT. I'M JUST FLOORED!!
> THAT TOUCH AND THE END WAS WERE MY MOUTH DROPPED!!!!
> ...


i second this , you guys really put it down , Puro you must be real proud homie , the whole thing was real proper , what a way to welcome LS into AZ!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 12:36 PM~14995405
> *Looking real nice dawg where is the "couch edition" at
> *



THANKS BRO!!  

"COUCH EDITION" ?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Sep 6 2009, 02:34 PM~14996053
> *i second this , you guys really put it down , Puro you must be real proud homie , the whole thing was real proper , what a way to welcome LS into AZ!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 11:52 AM~14996161
> *THANKS BRO!!
> 
> "COUCH EDITION" ?
> *


I think he meant "Coach Edition" he has a Coach Edition Caddy


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Sep 6 2009, 11:34 AM~14996053
> *i second this , you guys really put it down , Puro you must be real proud homie , the whole thing was real proper , what a way to welcome LS into AZ!
> *


Thanks Bro!! We got some more events planned! LS Style


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

JUST FILLED UP THE COOLER.....SHOULD BE ENGOUGH FOR THIS WEEKEND.....
BEFORE DOMESTIC BEER SIDE








AFTER I WAS DONE....








BEFORE IMPORT BEER SIDE








AFTER I WAS DONE.....








BE SAFE THIS 3DAY WEEKEND :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 6 2009, 02:28 PM~14997004
> *JUST FILLED UP THE COOLER.....SHOULD BE ENGOUGH FOR THIS WEEKEND.....
> BEFORE DOMESTIC BEER SIDE
> 
> ...


nice!!!!

WHO CRUISING TONIGHT?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 6 2009, 09:39 AM~14995418
> *Man On the road like crazy homie! How you been Homie? :biggrin:
> *


Same old ya sabes work and home trying to make some money for the wedding


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 04:24 PM~14997337
> *Same old ya sabes work and home trying to make some money for VEGAS
> *



FIXED...  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 11:52 AM~14996161
> *THANKS BRO!!
> 
> "COUCH EDITION" ?
> *


Lol that's the name of my ride


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 04:30 PM~14997373
> *Lol that's the name of my ride
> *



COUCH OR COACH wey... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14997357
> *FIXED...  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha I wish I'm not going  been so broke lately but I be there for show next year


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 04:37 PM~14997411
> *Hahaha I wish I'm not going  been so broke lately but I be there for show next year
> *



:thumbsdown: That sucks homie...  If I was in AZ you could've rolled with me...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 03:32 PM~14997390
> *COUCH OR COACH wey... :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha I know I was making sure you guys putting atencion good looking up nmando and ruben :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

theres still crusing here in phoenix? where at?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 03:40 PM~14997421
> *:thumbsdown: That sucks homie...  If I was in AZ you could've rolled with me...
> *


I know but next year is not more hold back be out there representing ya sabes y gracias bro I know so what you waiting for move to AZ. Lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 6 2009, 03:45 PM~14997455
> *theres still crusing here in phoenix? where at?
> *


I think 75 av and indian school


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 04:46 PM~14997462
> *I know but next year is not more hold back be out there representing ya sabes y gracias bro I know so what you waiting for move to AZ. Lol
> *



I miss it sometimes... Pero no hay jale... Aqui at least I got an "ok" job... tu sabes... gotta pay the bills homie... :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 03:50 PM~14997477
> *I miss it sometimes... Pero no hay jale... Aqui at least I got an "ok" job... tu sabes... gotta pay the bills homie... :banghead: :happysad:
> *


Yea I know lol. But what do you mean sometimes


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14997357
> *FIXED...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
funny shit right there.....


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 04:55 PM~14996767
> *I think he meant "Coach Edition" he has a Coach Edition Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON BRO!! 

ON THE SIDE MOULDINGS THERE IS THE "FLEETWOOD" EMBLEM, WE CAN MAKE OEM REPLACEMENT PIECE THAT WOULD SAY "COACH EDITION" !!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 6 2009, 05:18 PM~14997628
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> funny shit right there.....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 05:22 PM~14997658
> *RIGHT ON BRO!!
> 
> ON THE SIDE MOULDINGS THERE IS THE "FLEETWOOD" EMBLEM, WE CAN MAKE OEM REPLACEMENT PIECE THAT WOULD SAY "COACH EDITION" !!!
> *


:0 There you go Gato... :cheesy: That would look chingon! :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 03:50 PM~14997477
> *I miss it sometimes... Pero no hay jale... Aqui at least I got an "ok" job... tu sabes... gotta pay the bills homie... :banghead: :happysad:
> *


Yea I know lol. But what do you mean sometimes


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 04:22 PM~14997658
> *RIGHT ON BRO!!
> 
> ON THE SIDE MOULDINGS THERE IS THE "FLEETWOOD" EMBLEM, WE CAN MAKE OEM REPLACEMENT PIECE THAT WOULD SAY "COACH EDITION" !!!
> *


Pm me and knighstalker with the price :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 05:49 PM~14997817
> *Pm me and knighstalker with the price :biggrin:
> *



Why me fucker? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

Where is evryone gonna chill 2 nite?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 05:02 PM~14997899
> *Why me fucker? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Cuz you have a ok job and he is broke right now!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 05:02 PM~14997899
> *Why me fucker? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha for you can buy me one lol :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 05:31 PM~14998091
> *Cuz you have a ok job and he is broke right now!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks mando you really can understand what I'm saying lol coach and this hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo compita como andas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 6 2009, 06:31 PM~14998091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: Te pongo en la Van Buren para que me juntes la feria wey... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya ves como eres I that we're brothers


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 06:43 PM~14998148
> *Ya ves como eres I that we're brothers
> *


Ya sabes...  :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 05:40 PM~14998136
> *Ke rollo compita como andas
> *


QUE PASO GATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!QUE ROLLO CONTIGO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

man there is alot of love in here!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 05:39 PM~14998129
> *Thanks mando you really can understand what I'm saying lol coach and this hahahahaha :biggrin:
> *



you know! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We're back from our Car Wash!!!!
Pic's coming soon!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 06:52 PM~14998206
> *man there is alot of love in here!
> *


brotherly love... tu sabes 

btw i got that cd homie.. thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 05:55 PM~14998232
> *brotherly love... tu sabes
> 
> btw i got that cd homie.. thanks!  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie! i got some more i found ill just email those!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 06:57 PM~14998247
> *cool homie! i got some more i found ill just email those!
> *



No problem homie... that program that i'm using will convert them if they lose some quality... so send as many as you want.. the more the better... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Leaving the house in a few to hit up 75th and Indian School. Gonna bring the Shirts and order forms..Come on out Locos!!! See you all there


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 5 2009, 08:44 PM~14992475
> *WE LUV YOU AZ!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 6 2009, 07:49 PM~14997817
> *Pm me and knighstalker with the price :biggrin:
> *


WILL DO HOMIE!! i HAVE TO CHK THE FILES AT THE SHOP FOR THE PRICING ON IT AND WE ALL HAVE A HOLIDAY TOMORROW SO CAN'T TILL TUESDAY...IS THAT OK WITH YOU BOYS??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 12:12 PM~14989325
> *HERE IS PART 2
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO....PART 2 WAS OFF THE CHAIN ALSO!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 6 2009, 01:28 PM~14997004
> *JUST FILLED UP THE COOLER.....SHOULD BE ENGOUGH FOR THIS WEEKEND.....
> BEFORE DOMESTIC BEER SIDE
> 
> ...



MY NEW BEST FRIEND!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 6 2009, 06:07 PM~14998309
> *Leaving the house in a few to hit up 75th and Indian School. Gonna bring the Shirts and order forms..Come on out Locos!!! See you all there
> *


hey luna thanks for the shirt bro !!!!!!! sorry 75th was awaste of a drive tonight. maybe it was just me but the two dumb asses in the camero and the monte thinking it was cool doing burn out please chill the fuck out before this spot is lost to....................


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 6 2009, 09:59 PM~15000876
> *hey luna thanks for the shirt bro !!!!!!! sorry 75th was awaste of a drive tonight. maybe it was just me but the two dumb asses in the camero and the monte thinking it was cool doing burn out please chill the fuck out before this spot is lost to....................
> *


Nah. Its not you bro. Thats why I dont go cruise anymore. I would love to but let me tell you what will happen, First you start going and having a good time. Then everybody gets used to going and having a good time with the wife and kids and or the Car Clubs. Everything goes good for a few weeks then suddenly you got one or two dumb fucks that fuck it up for every one else by doing stupid shit like burnning out, leaving trash, bringing guns. You know "Stupit Shit". So on that note, I don't expect 75th & Indian School too last much longer. Unless.... well, never mind. Thats just "my" input on it.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 6 2009, 10:59 PM~15000876
> *hey luna thanks for the shirt bro !!!!!!! sorry 75th was awaste of a drive tonight. maybe it was just me but the two dumb asses in the camero and the monte thinking it was cool doing burn out please chill the fuck out before this spot is lost to....................
> *


x100 hey luna i got there kinda late but ill see you next sunday vato hey wheres my shirt ese 3x vato :biggrin: but yhea don't fuck 75th for everybody else :angry: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 6 2009, 11:35 PM~15001098
> *Nah.  Its not you bro.  Thats why I dont go cruise anymore.  I would love to but let me tell you what will  happen,  First you start going and having a good time.  Then everybody gets used to going and having a good time with the wife and kids and or the Car Clubs.  Everything goes good for a few weeks then suddenly you got one or two dumb fucks that fuck it up for every one else by doing stupid shit like burnning out, leaving trash, bringing guns.  You know "Stupit Shit".  So on that note,  I don't expect 75th & Indian School too last much longer.  Unless.... well, never mind.  Thats just "my" input on it.
> *


yhea it shouldn't be like that ese :angry:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 6 2009, 11:35 PM~15001098
> *Nah.  Its not you bro.  Thats why I dont go cruise anymore.  I would love to but let me tell you what will  happen,  First you start going and having a good time.  Then everybody gets used to going and having a good time with the wife and kids and or the Car Clubs.  Everything goes good for a few weeks then suddenly you got one or two dumb fucks that fuck it up for every one else by doing stupid shit like burnning out, leaving trash, bringing guns.  You know "Stupit Shit".  So on that note,  I don't expect 75th & Indian School too last much longer.  Unless.... well, never mind.  Thats just "my" input on it.
> *


i fill u bro its a never ending thing ...........some people just cant control them self gotta act like kids but moms not around to clean up after them


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14999777
> *WILL DO HOMIE!!  i HAVE TO CHK THE FILES AT THE SHOP FOR THE PRICING ON IT AND WE ALL HAVE A HOLIDAY TOMORROW SO CAN'T TILL TUESDAY...IS THAT OK WITH YOU BOYS??
> *


Ya bro is kool you don't have to get all searching for price like 15 or 20 for both hahahahah jk pm when you get the price


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Members are celebrating their birthday today

Knightstalker(27),

Happy Birthday Knightstalker :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I heard we are allowed to kick back at LONG WONGS on central and baseline .. Owners said its cool as long as we keep it clean .Big Joe from Silent Breeze let us know last night


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 07:23 AM~15002229
> *I heard we are allowed to kick back at LONG WONGS on central and baseline .. Owners said its cool as long as we keep it clean .Big Joe from Silent Breeze let us know last night
> *


Hell yeah! Lets cruise


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 7 2009, 07:19 AM~15002204
> *Members are celebrating their birthday today
> 
> Knightstalker(27),
> ...



X2 HAPPY BDAY HOMEBOY!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:26 AM~15002246
> *Hell yeah! Lets cruise
> 
> 
> ...


We worked on the El camino all day yesterday , got there at 9 am and left at about 10 last night . Its ready for paint if all goes well it will be painted SATURDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 07:32 AM~15002278
> *We worked on the El camino all day yesterday , got there at 9 am and left at about 10 last night . Its ready for paint if all goes well it will be painted SATURDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let me take some pics of you guys are in the booth


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:43 AM~15002321
> *Let me take some pics of you guys are in the booth
> *


I will let James know should not be a problem


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Headed back to James to seal the El camino .. Enjoy the Holiday Fellas !!!. I will post some progress pics later this evening


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ!!!  wasn't on 75th last night.......was out of town and got back a little tired and late.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I cant wait to get my drink on in Vegas!







I want to know who is going???? 

OFFICIAL AZ-SIDE TO VEGAS ROLL CALL!

BIGMANDO
AL LUNA
PURO CERVANTES (smuggled in from canada to phx and then to vegas)


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:00 AM~15002618
> *I cant wait to get my drink on in Vegas!
> 
> 
> ...


PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!!!All of us! Heading out FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out this chic! (blue shirt) She takes it all the way in! 

DEEP THROAT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2009, 10:40 AM~14988787
> *:thumbsup: NICE!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Homie, is this too much torta?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 09:00 AM~15002618
> *I cant wait to get my drink on in Vegas!
> 
> 
> ...


UCEPHX will be there we are heading out friday morning and will be staying at Sunset station !! cant wait to have the el camino out


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 10:21 AM~15003210
> *UCEPHX will be there we are heading out friday morning and will be staying at Sunset station !! cant wait to have the el camino out
> *


We are staying at the Hampton behind sunset station!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's something to eat your lunch too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 10:43 AM~15003367
> *We are staying at the Hampton behind sunset station!!!!
> *


yes sir we will be there on fri


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES ROLLING OUT THURSDAY NIGHT


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

THUR NITE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 7 2009, 11:26 AM~15003761
> *yes sir we will be there on fri
> *


sat morning for me


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 09:00 AM~15002618
> *I cant wait to get my drink on in Vegas!
> 
> 
> ...



BIG M AVONDALE LEAVING THURSDAY MORNING GET OUR DRANK ON EARLY 
STAYING AT THE CIRCUS CIRCUS


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS PHX CHAPTER HEADED OUT FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check out these white dudes!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 11:40 AM~15004345
> *DAM!!!! Big Mando!! That put me in the mood to post this one up!!</span>
> 
> aFrlKH0eM98&feature=related*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Sep 7 2009, 08:19 AM~15002204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE... DO I STILL COUNT FOR THE AZ SIDE ROLL CALL? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 01:08 PM~15004534
> *
> GRACIAS HOMIE... DO I STILL COUNT FOR THE AZ SIDE ROLL CALL? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



DID YOU GET MY PICS LAST NIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2009, 02:13 PM~15004573
> *DID YOU GET MY PICS LAST NIGHT? :biggrin:
> *



OH SHIT THAT WAS YOU? :yes: :biggrin: YOU BLEW UP MY EMAIL... :thumbsup: 

THANKS ALOT RANDY..


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 01:14 PM~15004587
> *OH SHIT THAT WAS YOU? :yes: :biggrin: YOU BLEW UP MY EMAIL... :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS ALOT RANDY..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 7 2009, 08:19 AM~15002204
> *Members are celebrating their birthday today
> 
> Knightstalker(27),
> ...


THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!

HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 12:08 PM~15004534
> *
> GRACIAS HOMIE... DO I STILL COUNT FOR THE AZ SIDE ROLL CALL? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



Yup.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA+Sep 7 2009, 02:18 PM~15004618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :biggrin: I'll be out there Thursday then..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 7 2009, 01:07 PM~15004522
> *DAM!!!!  Big Mando!!  That put me in the mood to post this one up!!
> 
> aFrlKH0eM98&feature=related
> *


shit now i gotta drink a beer!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 01:08 PM~15004534
> *
> GRACIAS HOMIE... DO I STILL COUNT FOR THE AZ SIDE ROLL CALL? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


if you buy the 1st round! :roflmao: Man, no matter where your at your AZ4life!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 02:31 PM~15004717
> *if you buy the 1st round!  :roflmao: Man, no matter where your at your AZ4life!
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

All car clubs in the Phx Az area!
This car show is in need of some nice Lowriders to show to help out the kids!!!
Lets show everyone what we're about and help by donated our time for these needing kids! 
Trophies will be presented and 1,000's will attend!
Owners of vehicles are FREE!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15004706
> *shit now i gotta drink a beer!
> *


Me 2!! :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: Hey!! I thought we had a friend in LOW places?? You know, this guy...









The guy with the "BIG FRIDGE" 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 7 2009, 01:45 PM~15004857
> *Me 2!! :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  Hey!!  I thought we had a friend in LOW places??  You know,  this guy...
> 
> 
> ...


all you have to do is put a couch and flat screen with some direct tv and we set!


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

whats up Mando , whats crackin  :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 7 2009, 07:19 AM~15002204
> *Members are celebrating their birthday today
> 
> Knightstalker(27),
> ...



HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 7 2009, 08:59 AM~15002615
> *Whats up AZ!!!    wasn't on 75th last night.......was out of town and got back a little tired and late.
> *



WA'SUP ART! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Sep 7 2009, 04:27 PM~15006153
> *whats up Mando , whats crackin   :wave:
> *


just chillin homie! wats new with you?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 09:28 AM~15002785
> *Homie, is this too much torta?
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: NO....BUT WOULD BE BETTER IF SHE WAS AT LEAST CUTE IN THE FACE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ, I had to work today, But get'n ready to BBQ... Sixty4 Style!!!!
30 pack Bud lite, $15.99, Beef Ribs, $.89 a lb!!! Got the old School Jams out back, Wearing a Thong...... dont get no better n this fellas!!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15006740
> *Sup AZ, I had to work today, But get'n ready to BBQ... Sixty4 Style!!!!
> 30 pack Bud lite, $15.99, Beef Ribs, $.89 a lb!!! Got the old School Jams out back, Wearing a Thong...... dont get no better n this fellas!!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: ES TODO HOMIE!!! :biggrin::h5: HAVE FUN...AS FOR ME I AM ABOUT TO HAVE SOME BBQ CHICKEN,BURGERS AND SOME HOT DOGS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15006740
> *Sup AZ, I had to work today, But get'n ready to BBQ... Sixty4 Style!!!!
> 30 pack Bud lite, $15.99, Beef Ribs, $.89 a lb!!! Got the old School Jams out back, Wearing a Thong...... dont get no better n this fellas!!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like fun other than the thong on you , would be beter on a female


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Sep 7 2009, 01:18 PM~15004618
> *THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!
> 
> HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE
> *


X2 brother


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 7 2009, 05:58 PM~15006517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Gato... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15006740
> *Sup AZ, I had to work today, But get'n ready to BBQ... Sixty4 Style!!!!
> 30 pack Bud lite, $15.99, Beef Ribs, $.89 a lb!!! Got the old School Jams out back, Wearing a Thong...... dont get no better n this fellas!!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHO'S WEARING A THONG???? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15006863
> *sounds like fun other than the thong on you , would be beter on a female
> *


its a thong that says intruders on it! 
:roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 7 2009, 05:01 PM~15006565
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: NO....BUT WOULD BE BETTER IF SHE WAS AT LEAST CUTE IN THE FACE!! :biggrin:
> *



ESTA ES UNA TORTA MAS GORDA, Y FEA!! :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15006740
> *Sup AZ, I had to work today, But get'n ready to BBQ... Sixty4 Style!!!!
> 30 pack Bud lite, $15.99, Beef Ribs, $.89 a lb!!! Got the old School Jams out back, Wearing a Thong...... dont get no better n this fellas!!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


PURO! you sharing a room with him in Vegas!!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 05:57 PM~15007200
> *its a thong that says intruders on it!
> :roflmao:
> *


INTRUDERS??? MORE LIKE INVADERS... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 05:59 PM~15007224
> *PURO! you sharing a room with him in Vegas!!!! :cheesy:  :0
> *



ESTAS LOKO?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He told me you were...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 05:57 PM~15007200
> *its a thong that says intruders on it!
> :roflmao:
> *


is That another clothing line you guys are selling ?? he cant try the product before he sells :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15007253
> *is That another clothing line you guys are selling ?? he cant try the product before he sells  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 06:00 PM~15007250
> *ESTAS LOKO?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He told me you were...
> *


nope you two got the room! Hope there is separate beds!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15007253
> *is That another clothing line you guys are selling ?? he cant try the product before he sells  :biggrin:
> *


we were gonna print a supreme thong for him but it would be a lie! :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:02 PM~15007266
> *nope you two got the room! Hope there is separate beds!!!!
> *



THAT'S VERY FUNNY MANDITO!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15007278
> *we were gonna print a supreme thong for him but it would a lie!  :0
> *


lmao thats fd up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 06:04 PM~15007281
> *THAT'S VERY FUNNY MANDITO!
> 
> *


dont look at me lil puppet! :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2009, 12:25 PM~15004243
> *BIG M AVONDALE LEAVING THURSDAY MORNING GET OUR DRANK ON EARLY
> STAYING AT THE CIRCUS CIRCUS
> *


New Image leaving friday morning staying at Circus Circus.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Sep 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15007385
> *New Image leaving friday morning staying at Circus Circus.
> *


  good place to stay at & cheap!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHERE IS THE BAR/CLUB ARE ALL THE AZSIDE MEETING AT SO WE CAN SHUT THAT MUTHAFUCKA DOWN AZ STYLE!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I feel alot of Love in here !!!!!! The Thong says "Intruders Car Club Phoenix, Arizona, Home of the Phoenix Cardinals Footbals Team, NFC Champs!!!  and u can read it all !!!!! Haters!!! BTW, I am sleeping in my own bed!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2009, 07:10 PM~15007355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2009, 06:15 PM~15007395
> * good place to stay at & cheap!
> *


What's up Marinate?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Sep 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15007430
> *What's up Marinate?
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? READY FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007422
> *I feel alot of Love in here !!!!!! The Thong says  "Intruders Car Club Phoenix, Arizona, Home of the Phoenix Cardinals Footbals Team, NFC Champs!!!   and u can read it all !!!!! Haters!!! BTW, I am sleeping in my own bed!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE LOVE YOU AL LUNA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15007422
> *I feel alot of Love in here !!!!!! The Thong says  "Intruders Car Club Phoenix, Arizona, Home of the Phoenix Cardinals Footbals Team, NFC Champs!!!   and u can read it all !!!!! Haters!!! BTW, I am sleeping in my own bed!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP AL.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15007413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Damn.. must be a big thong to have all that written on it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2009, 06:18 PM~15007435
> *CHILLIN HOMIE WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? READY FOR VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


You know it going to have a good time and chill.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 06:21 PM~15007467
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> :0 Damn.. must be a big thong to have all that written on it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

hopefully everybody can meet up here and make the party plans for vegas!  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:30 PM~15007576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :0 :wow: A LA VEEERRRGGA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Too damn Funny Mando!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Too damn Funny Mando!!!!
> 
> 
> lol i know!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> > Too damn Funny Mando!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15007841
> *I CAN TELL YOU HOMIES ARE CRAZY MOFO'S!! SHOULD BE GOOD TIMES.
> P :biggrin:
> *


Wait til we are all together and been drinking a while!!! :0 

I know the last time we drank pretty good was at the mcayos mtg! We killed some pitchers then the homies rolled in and pulled some more pitchers. We gave away my shirt to some chic I think it was for her bday!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15007682
> * :0 :wow: A LA VEEERRRGGA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


where you staying at homie???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15007253
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are we gonna kill a few in vegas since you our neighbors?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:52 PM~15007892
> *where you staying at homie???
> *












 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I CAN TELL YOU HOMIES ARE CRAZY MOFO'S!! SHOULD BE GOOD TIMES.
> P :biggrin:
> PICK UR BED PURO!!!! LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:57 PM~15007969
> *
> PICK UR BED PURO!!!! LOL :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



Pobre PURO! :ugh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> > I CAN TELL YOU HOMIES ARE CRAZY MOFO'S!! SHOULD BE GOOD TIMES.
> > P :biggrin:
> > PICK UR BED PURO!!!! LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> SHIT, I DONT KNOW WHERE I AM STAYIN... I MAY JUS GET A 30 PAK AND KICK IT ON A CORNER AND CHECK OUT ALL THE LO LO'S AND CRAZY PEOPLE WALK BY!!! WHO'S IN WITH ME??? MANDO, PICK ME UP WHEN UR READY TO HEAD BACK TO PHX! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15008004
> *Pobre PURO! :ugh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


NO CHINGES HOMIE! I'M A JOKESTER TOO.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> PART 1 OF VIDEO AT 517 TIMES VIEWED!!!!
> 
> P :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 08:01 PM~15008031
> *NO CHINGES HOMIE! I'M A JOKESTER TOO.
> *



Yeah... well sounds like this is gonna be Luna in Vegas... :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> > :biggrin:
> > SHIT, I DONT KNOW WHERE I AM STAYIN... I MAY JUS GET A 30 PAK AND KICK IT ON A CORNER AND CHECK OUT ALL THE LO LO'S AND CRAZY PEOPLE WALK BY!!! WHO'S IN WITH ME??? MANDO, PICK ME UP WHEN UR READY TO HEAD BACK TO PHX! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> YEAH WE CAN ALL BE BORACHOS ON THE CORNER. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15008031
> *NO CHINGES HOMIE! I'M A JOKESTER TOO.
> *


PURO, YOU IN FOR A GREAT TIME HOMEBOY!!!! WE GONNA TURN U ON TO A PHX PARTY!!! U WONT WANNA GO BACK UP NORTH!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > P :biggrin:
> > *PICK UR BED PURO!!!! LOL* :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:02 PM~15008046
> *YEAH WE CAN ALL BE BORACHOS ON THE CORNER. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM DOWN FOR THAT SHIT!!!! HAVE LIKE 60 MOFOS FROM PHX KICKING IT ON THE CORNER


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Yeah... well sounds like this is gonna be Luna in Vegas... :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow wow wow looks like puro and luna getting ready for a god hot time togheter hahahahah lmao


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:06 PM~15008097
> *IM DOWN FOR THAT SHIT!!!! HAVE LIKE 60 MOFOS FROM PHX KICKING IT ON THE CORNER
> *



You gonna have the Metro cops having flashbacks to 2006... :biggrin: 






skip to 07:52


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatch out mando ke eso se pega hahahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2009, 08:16 PM~15008216
> *Whatch out mando ke eso se pega hahahaha
> *



Bien que sabes wey... A mi parece que al "gato" lo ponen a "gatas" :0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


JK homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2009, 07:15 PM~15008197
> *Wow wow wow looks like puro and luna getting ready for a god hot time togheter hahahahah lmao
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15008257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Holy shit that's funny... made me spit out my drink! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I AM FUCKEN CRYIN ON THIS ONE HOMEY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:02 PM~15008046
> *
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15008357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I THINK AFTER THIS ONE, PURO IS CHANGING HIS MIND ABOUT COMING TO PHOENIX!!!! :biggrin: MUCH LOVE PURO!!!!  LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2009, 07:16 PM~15008216
> *Whatch out mando ke eso se pega hahahaha
> *


I know. Thats why I got my own room!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

All car clubs in the Phx Az area!
This car show is in need of some nice Lowriders to show to help out the kids!!!
Lets show everyone what we're about and help by donated our time for these needing kids! 
Trophies will be presented and 1,000's will attend!
Owners of vehicles are FREE!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 07:18 PM~15008244
> *Bien que sabes wey... A mi parece que al "gato" lo ponen a "gatas" :0
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> JK homie! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :loco: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > I THINK AFTER THIS ONE, PURO IS CHANGING HIS MIND ABOUT COMING TO PHOENIX!!!! :biggrin: MUCH LOVE PURO!!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> he is changing his plane ticket on orbitz right now!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2009, 08:27 PM~15008412
> *:nono:  :nono: :loco:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2009, 07:27 PM~15008412
> *:nono:  :nono: :loco:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*MANDO I SEE YOU GOT A LOT OF TIME ON YO HANDS!!!!
VERY FUNNY SHIT!
DON'T FORGET THAT I'M PRETTY GOOD WITH THE PHOTOSHOP.....
*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:35 PM~15008532
> *MANDO I SEE YOU GOT A LOT OF TIME ON YO HANDS!!!!
> VERY FUNNY SHIT!
> DON'T FORGET THAT I'M PRETTY GOOD WITH THE PHOTOSHOP.....
> ...


WELCOME TO THE AZ-SIDE! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *MANDO I SEE YOU GOT A LOT OF TIME ON YO HANDS!!!!
> VERY FUNNY SHIT!
> DON'T FORGET THAT I'M PRETTY GOOD WITH THE PHOTOSHOP.....
> *
> GAMES ON SUKKA!!!!!!! :biggrin: GET 'EM PURO!!! DONT PUT UP WITH HIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:36 PM~15008547
> *WELCOME TO THE AZ-SIDE! LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I MEAN... YA WELCOME TO THE AZ SIDE!!!! :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > *MANDO I SEE YOU GOT A LOT OF TIME ON YO HANDS!!!!
> > VERY FUNNY SHIT!
> > DON'T FORGET THAT I'M PRETTY GOOD WITH THE PHOTOSHOP.....
> > *
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:38 PM~15008579
> *I FEEL THE LOVE AL! NOW IM WORRIED CUZ HE A MASTER OF PHOTOSHOP
> *


YOU ARE DONE SISTER!!!!! :biggrin: GAMES ON!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15008592
> *YOU ARE DONE SISTER!!!!!  :biggrin: GAMES ON!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:19 PM~15008257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha I can't stop laughing my. Ladie is looking me all crazy omg that's some funny shit hahahaha lmao


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GATTA GO NOW FELLAS, MEAT ON THE GRILL. GOOD TIMES MANDO/PURO/KNIGHT GONNA BE A HELLA TIME IN VEGAS!!! THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!!! PEACE FELLAS!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15008621
> *Hahahaha I can't stop laughing my. Ladie is looking me all crazy omg that's some funny shit hahahaha lmao
> *


OK im gonna behave now


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15008644
> *GATTA GO NOW FELLAS, MEAT ON THE GRILL. GOOD TIMES MANDO/PURO/KNIGHT GONNA BE A HELLA TIME IN VEGAS!!! THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!!! PEACE FELLAS!!
> *


and no invite!!!! :angry:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I WILL GET HIM BACK BUT RIGHT NOW I'M WORKING ON SOME SHIT SO MANDITO GONNA HAVE TO WAIT.........  
PENDEJOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15008664
> *and no invite!!!! :angry:
> *


U GATTA BE IN BED AT 9!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15008644
> *GATTA GO NOW FELLAS, MEAT ON THE GRILL. GOOD TIMES MANDO/PURO/KNIGHT GONNA BE A HELLA TIME IN VEGAS!!! THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!!! PEACE FELLAS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15008666
> *I WILL GET HIM BACK BUT RIGHT NOW I'M WORKING ON SOME SHIT SO MANDITO GONNA HAVE TO WAIT.........
> PENDEJOS!!! :biggrin:
> *


lmao! al showed his lady, i wonder what she thought after looking at that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Sep 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15008644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Awww come on Mando... Those photoshop battles are the funniest shit ever... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15008646
> *OK im gonna behave now
> *


*CABRON!!!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15008675
> *U GATTA BE IN BED AT 9!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i thought bedtime was 8pm :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15008683
> *lmao! al showed his lady, i wonder what she thought after looking at that
> *


SHE SAID, LETS GO STUD!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

KOOL OUT, THERES A LADY C IN HERE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15008694
> *CABRON!!!!
> *


i was getting back at al for calling me geek squad!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

LATER HOMIES, I GOTTA GO TOO. FUNNY SHIT MANDO!  
I CAN SEE WE ALL GONNA BE LAUGHING TILL OUR BACKS HURT.
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:46 PM~15008730
> *LATER HOMIES, I GOTTA GO TOO. FUNNY SHIT MANDO!
> I CAN SEE WE ALL GONNA BE LAUGHING TILL OUR BACKS HURT.
> P
> *


LOL Vegas gonna be badass! cant wait til you get here homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15008722
> *KOOL OUT, THERES A LADY C IN HERE!!!
> *



Don't trip... that's my wifey... She's seen it all in here... :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't wait for el regreso del PURO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15008742
> *LOL Vegas gonna be badass! cant wait til you get here homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


X64!!!! :biggrin: GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15008688
> *:wave: Have a couple beers for me homie...
> :roflmao: Awww come on Mando... Those photoshop battles are the funniest shit ever... :biggrin:
> *


lol they are fun


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 07:48 PM~15008742
> *LOL Vegas gonna be badass! cant wait til you get here homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!
AL RATO MANDO/AL/KNIGHTSTALKER/LOCDOWN....AND ALL YOU OTHER MOFOS!
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 07:48 PM~15008750
> *Don't trip... that's my wifey... She's seen it all in here... :roflmao:
> *


wtf you guys networking or what! 


ay muy chingon "networking"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15008750
> *Don't trip... that's my wifey... She's seen it all in here... :roflmao:
> *


SO SHE HAS SEEN ME IN MY RED SPEEDO NOW HUH?? *EMBARRESED* HELLO WIFEY. WE R ALL NORMAL HERE.....UM REALLY!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 08:49 PM~15008772
> *ME TOO!!
> AL RATO MANDO/AL/KNIGHTSTALKER/LOCDOWN....AND ALL YOU OTHER MOFOS!
> PURO
> *



:wave: ALRATO HOMIE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15008775
> *wtf you guys networking or what!
> ay muy chingon "networking"
> *


ALL HELL, :biggrin: MANDO IS TALKING HIS GEEK SQUAD SHIT AGAIN!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 7 2009, 07:49 PM~15008772
> *ME TOO!!
> AL RATO MANDO/AL/KNIGHTSTALKER/LOCDOWN....AND ALL YOU OTHER MOFOS!
> PURO
> *


AL RATO HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15008775
> *wtf you guys networking or what!
> ay muy chingon "networking"
> *



tHAT AND ON THE CRACKBERRY :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 07:51 PM~15008807
> *ALL HELL, :biggrin:  MANDO IS TALKING HIS GEEK SQUAD SHIT AGAIN!!
> *



See what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 08:51 PM~15008807
> *ALL HELL, :biggrin:  MANDO IS TALKING HIS GEEK SQUAD SHIT AGAIN!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHAT GOT YOU PHOTOCHOPPED


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: gzking, BackyardAZ, Big Mando 88, Lunas64, LADY C, tomasguadarrama, locdownmexikan, Knightstalker, PURO CERVANTES, WUTITDU, childsplay69

damn this thread is packed tonite :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15008875
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: gzking, BackyardAZ, Big Mando 88, Lunas64, LADY C, tomasguadarrama, locdownmexikan, Knightstalker, PURO CERVANTES, WUTITDU, childsplay69
> 
> ...



AZ SIDE hasn't been this poppin for years.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDO.... I WENT BACK A PAGE... I JUS NOTICED THE "INTRUDERS" ON MY RED UNDIES!!!! LOL


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15008750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea pretty much it's our free time away from each other LMFAO..



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 08:50 PM~15008782
> *SO SHE HAS SEEN ME IN MY RED SPEEDO NOW HUH?? *EMBARRESED* HELLO WIFEY. WE R ALL NORMAL HERE.....UM REALLY!!!
> *


I didn't look I just scrolled really fast past it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Mofos is crazy up in here !! I just got home from a very long weekend UCE busted there asses to help get the El camino to paint this saturday morning Bright and early :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15008916
> *Mofos is crazy up in here !! I just got home from a very long weekend UCE busted there asses to help get the El camino to paint this saturday morning Bright and early  :biggrin:
> *


 cant wait to see it done


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 07:56 PM~15008886
> *AZ SIDE hasn't been this poppin for years.. :biggrin:
> *


last time it popped like this was the day after the cruise night


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 7 2009, 06:57 PM~15008897
> *Ya you have traumatized me with all the crap you show me LOL
> Yea pretty much it's our free time away from each other LMFAO..
> I didn't look I just scrolled really fast past it  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU ARE IN THE Q, NOTHING SHOULD TRAUMATIZE U!!! ITS NOT CRAP ITS FER REAL!!!
WELL KNIGHT DIDNT SCROLL FAST!!!  LOL


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15009000
> *WELL KNIGHT DIDNT SCROLL FAST!!!   LOL
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15009000
> *YOU ARE IN THE Q, NOTHING SHOULD TRAUMATIZE U!!! ITS NOT CRAP ITS FER REAL!!!
> WELL KNIGHT DIDNT SCROLL FAST!!!   LOL
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2009, 09:05 PM~15009028
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:01 PM~15008959
> *cant wait to see it done
> *


Same here . I just toed it home from metro center area back to mesa and all kinds of people were checkin it out . Its all black sealer right now cant wait for the Color to go on it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 08:06 PM~15009037
> *:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


did you spit your drink all over the comp or crackberry????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 09:07 PM~15009066
> *did you spit your drink all over the comp or crackberry????
> *



crackberry :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 7 2009, 08:07 PM~15009050
> *Same here . I just toed it home from metro center area back to mesa and all kinds of people were checkin it out . Its all black sealer right now cant wait for the Color to go on it
> *


 nice!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright homies im out! talk to all you mofo manana! im off tomorrow too! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 08:13 PM~15009147
> *Alright homies im out! talk to all you mofo manana! im off tomorrow too!  :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY !!!!!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

man u fools are fun vegas is goin to be a good time


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 04:59 PM~15006546
> *just chillin homie!  wats new with you?
> *


nothin new homie just hopefully i'll be able to make the vegas show


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 7 2009, 07:38 PM~15009522
> *man u fools are fun vegas is goin to be a good time
> *


T, Mando says we got a place to sleep in Vegas cuza you..... thanks bro!!! :biggrin:
and I gots my own bed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good nite y'all Az Siders, great times tonite.......jus a preview of Vegas!!!! Shits gonna be badass!!! Lookin forward to kickin it with all of you Homies. We all need to meet and kick it Az Style in Vegas!! I Promise..... I Wont bring my Thong!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Intimadation's Guadelupe Car Show 09 Part 2 Video is now up homie's!!! :biggrin:

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

BDAp1T3DZs4&feature


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2009, 02:28 PM~15004697
> *:wave: Thanks homie... You still over there? if so Take care out in the sand box.. :biggrin:
> :cheesy: :biggrin: I'll be out there Thursday then..
> *


YEAH - STILL HERE - "BUT" ONLY FOR 10 MORE DAYS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2009, 04:20 AM~15012024
> *Good morning AZ
> *


What up gato?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Sep 7 2009, 10:49 PM~15010454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take care out there big dogg... 




> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2009, 05:20 AM~15012024
> *Good morning AZ
> *


:wave: You're up early wey...


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 6 2009, 10:02 PM~15000427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The homies Jas from CCF Customs is cutting everything you need for club or ride! Hit him up if you need some high quality work done!

CCF CUSTOMS -Layitlow Thread

monster plaques and regular plaques 

LOWRIDER SUPREME MONSTER 48" SHP PLAQUE!!!





























SWITCH PLATES COME COMPLETE WITH VERTICAL MOUNTING BRACKET AND STAINLESS FASTENERS!!!
WINGS









BANNER









PLAIN









VINES









tank plugs


















steering wheels


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP HOMIES? SUP TEAM BLOW-YOUKNOW WHAT. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2009, 04:20 AM~15012024
> *Good morning AZ
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:07 AM~15013239
> *The homies Jas from CCF Customs is cutting everything you need for club or ride! Hit him up if you need some high quality work done!
> 
> CCF CUSTOMS -Layitlow Thread
> ...




:wow: :wow: NOW THAT IS SOME NICE STUFF RIGHT THERE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Sep 8 2009, 10:17 AM~15013325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X83 badass work Jas... :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2009, 09:38 AM~15013529
> *:wow:  :wow: NOW THAT IS SOME NICE STUFF RIGHT THERE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessir! homie been in the game a long time!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 10:09 AM~15013816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG PROPS AZ!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 10:09 AM~15013816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: ORALE BIG MANDO....NICE VIDEO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2009, 01:22 PM~15015171
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ORALE BIG MANDO....NICE VIDEO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x83 :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15015395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas, just a lil something I put together when I was bored


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 8 2009, 10:45 AM~15014204
> *BIG PROPS AZ!!!!!
> *


ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GET THREE OF YOUR MEMBERS TO GO WITH YOU. YOU VATOS DRIVE UP SUNDAY MORNING IN THE SAME CAR AND COME BACK MONDAY. SPLIT THE ROOM FOUR WAYS , SPLIT THE GAS FOUR WAYS. WITH $150 EACH YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN. SHIT 4 YEARS AGO WE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING AND CAME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT. WE DID THAT WITH $60 EACH AND HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 8 2009, 03:43 PM~15017327
> *ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GET THREE OF YOUR MEMBERS TO GO WITH YOU. YOU VATOS DRIVE UP SUNDAY MORNING IN THE SAME CAR AND COME BACK MONDAY. SPLIT THE ROOM FOUR WAYS , SPLIT THE GAS FOUR WAYS. WITH $150 EACH YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN. SHIT 4 YEARS AGO WE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING AND CAME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT. WE DID THAT WITH $60 EACH AND HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


you know how us mexicans do it! you know you can pack like 18 mofos in a honda!! :roflmao:

Plus your lucky I have to roll with this guy!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 8 2009, 02:43 PM~15017327
> *ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GET THREE OF YOUR MEMBERS TO GO WITH YOU. YOU VATOS DRIVE UP SUNDAY MORNING IN THE SAME CAR AND COME BACK MONDAY. SPLIT THE ROOM FOUR WAYS , SPLIT THE GAS FOUR WAYS. WITH $150 EACH YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN. SHIT 4 YEARS AGO WE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING AND CAME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT. WE DID THAT WITH $60 EACH AND HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


Tell 'em A!!! Tell 'em!!!!! Ju got it! Ju got it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 8 2009, 03:43 PM~15017327
> *ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GET THREE OF YOUR MEMBERS TO GO WITH YOU. YOU VATOS DRIVE UP SUNDAY MORNING IN THE SAME CAR AND COME BACK MONDAY. SPLIT THE ROOM FOUR WAYS , SPLIT THE GAS FOUR WAYS. WITH $150 EACH YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN. SHIT 4 YEARS AGO WE LEFT SUNDAY MORNING AND CAME BACK SUNDAY NIGHT. WE DID THAT WITH $60 EACH AND HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


By the way if you vato's hav'nt seen Part 2 of the Guad Show.....
here's the link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scroll down half way.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 8 2009, 04:43 AM~15012048
> *What up gato?
> *


Aqui nomas how's the monte ya esta listo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 8 2009, 04:22 PM~15017676
> *Tell 'em A!!!  Tell 'em!!!!!    Ju got it!  Ju got it!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't think he was clowning ese. :biggrin: 
And thanks for offering to DJ for our car wash but i thought we had one already....homie never showed up.  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 8 2009, 10:45 AM~15014204
> *BIG PROPS AZ!!!!!
> *


Ya sabes hector I don't care how far or close is the drive I'm always down to help out a lowriderz brothers


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 8 2009, 03:32 PM~15017770
> *I don't think he was clowning ese. :biggrin:
> And thanks for offering to DJ for our car wash but i thought we had one already....homie never showed up.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Im just fuck'en with you Homer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Its all good. You need me next time let me know.









As a matter of fact. If anyone need a DJ, hit me up.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Gato and Midnight....
You vatos are tru homie's!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 8 2009, 03:58 PM~15018022
> *Thanks Gato and Midnight....
> You vatos are tru homie's!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Just for shits and giggles.....

XzeoDEHfIec&feature=related


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

vegas here we come!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> vegas here we come!!!!!!!!!!!
> save me a cold one Bro, We will be there Saturday about noonish. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Is this Torta Tuesday???? :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15018767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO AL...IT'S TACO TUESDAY!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlrklRDssQM

remember this jam


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

gimme me some choncho you white bitch......... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2009, 11:22 AM~15015171
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ORALE BIG MANDO....NICE VIDEO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x100 That was bad ass!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > Is this Torta Tuesday???? :0
> 
> 
> did someone ask for Leche?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2009, 07:07 PM~15018817
> *NO AL...IT'S TACO TUESDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> NO AL...IT'S TACO TUESDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 7 2009, 09:45 PM~15010404
> *T, Mando says we got a place to sleep in Vegas cuza you..... thanks bro!!! :biggrin:
> and I gots my own bed!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya man every thing is takin care of all rooms with double queen. the beds are queens not mondo. lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> ya man every thing is takin care of all rooms with double queen. the beds are queens not mondo. lol
> :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 8 2009, 10:09 AM~15013816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Is this Torta Tuesday???? :0
> 
> 
> official torta!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019581
> *ya man every thing is takin care of all rooms with double queen. the beds are queens not mondo. lol
> *


thats alright i slide them together if i have to! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15020954
> *official torta!
> *


ay CARAMBA MANDO!! LOVE THEM TETAS!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2009, 06:36 PM~15019218
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Dats what we're talking about A!
Natural High ese! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

For more in hit up Al Luna (Lunas64) Sixty4 Promotions


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^AHH CHIT !!!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15021422
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^AHH CHIT !!!! ^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Is this Torta Tuesday???? :0
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: PINCHE PALO CON ESTA TORTA!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

GOOD THING !! You guys Do awesome things for the riders here in the valley !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2009, 06:07 PM~15018817
> *NO AL...IT'S TACO TUESDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: TACOS OR TORTAS.....IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15020954
> *official torta!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> GOOD THING !! You guys Do awesome things for the riders here in the valley !!!
> Thanks Mr King.....to the Homies, for the Homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE MANDO..............


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15021562
> *THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE MANDO..............
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM HOMIE! YOU KNOW I GOT YOU ANYTIME!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15021562
> *THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE MANDO..............
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damm probably gonna miss that will be in Odessa showing


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 8 2009, 09:09 PM~15021514
> *GOOD THING !! You guys Do awesome things for the riders here in the valley !!!
> *


Thanks bro! Got nothing but love for all the ryders here in THE PHX!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:14 PM~15021579
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE! YOU KNOW I GOT YOU ANYTIME!!!!
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT MANDO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE MANDO..............
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> > GOOD THING !! You guys Do awesome things for the riders here in the valley !!!
> > Thanks Mr King.....to the Homies, for the Homies!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I got a "LITTLE" something to fill them "TORTAS" & "TACOS" with......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > CLUB UNITY!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 8 2009, 09:18 PM~15021661
> *Cant wait to see what the "upcoming 64 Promotions event" brings ... You guys are doing some good things here bringing everyone together !!
> *


We have some BIG plans for our next event! We will have some more info up soon!        :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15021748
> *We have some BIG plans for our next event! We will have some more info up soon!               :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 8 2009, 09:17 PM~15021635
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT MANDO
> *


No Problem, I got some stuff for you homies that will get you nationwide love & attention!!!! Its coming out in the next 2 months!!! Dont tell anyone what it is! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15021661
> *Cant wait to see what the "upcoming 64 Promotions event" brings ... You guys are doing some good things here bringing everyone together !!
> *


Thanks.... But Phoenix has some badass clubs out there and it showed at our LS Event at M & Sons, 24 Car Clubs and Solo Riders, bringing their rides, families, hoppers and good times. Not one single problem that we seen!!! Just Club Unity! 
Good Luck to all the clubs. Peace!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:25 PM~15021774
> *No Problem, I got some stuff for you homies that will get you nationwide love & attention!!!!  Its coming out in the next 2 months!!! Dont tell anyone what it is! :biggrin:
> *



I WONT SAY A WORD I PROMISE  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2009, 09:10 PM~15021520
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TACOS OR TORTAS.....IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Tacos and tortas! its a buffet!! all you can eat!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:30 PM~15021837
> *Tacos and tortas! its a buffet!! all you can eat!
> *



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......TACOS AND TORTAS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

alright homies ttyl gotta go back to work ealry manana! peace!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Cadi4life, Mr.Andres, Big Mando 88, EastValleyLowLow, D.J. Midnite, sancho guero


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 08:34 PM~15021914
> *alright homies ttyl gotta go back to work ealry manana! peace!
> *


Good Nite Mijo!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:34 PM~15021914
> *alright homies ttyl gotta go back to work ealry manana! peace!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 08:34 PM~15021914
> *alright homies ttyl gotta go back to work ealry manana! peace!
> *


Mando is Lying.... he's going to OFF TOPIC!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 10:25 PM~15021774
> *No Problem, I got some stuff for you homies that will get you nationwide love & attention!!!!  Its coming out in the next 2 months!!! Dont tell anyone what it is! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15021979
> *Mando is Lying.... he's going to OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

Hay fellas New Image is having a car wash on this Saturday Sept 12th from 9-1 at the 
Checkers on 83rd and Indianschool. We also having a car wash on Sunday the 13th from 9-1 on 59th and Thomas at the 7-11. Come on threw we'll clean up those rides for you. Need raise some money for the car haulers to Vegas. Helps us represent the big AZ in Vegas.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 9 2009, 04:18 AM~15023995
> *Good Morning AZ
> *


X2


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 8 2009, 09:02 PM~15021387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW WE DO!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 9 2009, 05:39 AM~15024024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

All car clubs in the Phx Az area!
This car show is in need of some nice Lowriders to show to help out the kids!!!
Lets show everyone what we're about and help by donated our time for these needing kids! 
Trophies will be presented and 1,000's will attend!
Owners of vehicles are FREE!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

img]http://i32.tinypic.com/103eiia.jpg[/img]


























[/quote]
I HAD TOO....SHE IS TOO FUCKING FINE.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> img]http://i32.tinypic.com/103eiia.jpg[/img]


I HAD TOO....SHE IS TOO FUCKING FINE.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]

UNA TORTA DELISIOSA!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15027588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure no one here is mad at you for RE-POSTING homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 9 2009, 12:21 PM~15027611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT THE SAME TORTITA?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> img]http://i32.tinypic.com/103eiia.jpg[/img]


I HAD TOO....SHE IS TOO FUCKING FINE.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
I know I wish she could pose for my car :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 9 2009, 01:01 PM~15028069
> *THAT THE SAME TORTITA?
> *


    LOOKS LIKE THE SAME ONE WOWWOWOW


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15022624
> *Hay fellas New Image is having a car wash on this Saturday Sept 12th from 9-1 at the
> Checkers on 83rd and Indianschool. We also having a car wash on Sunday the 13th from 9-1 on 59th and Thomas at the 7-11. Come on threw we'll clean up those rides for you. Need raise some money for the car haulers to Vegas. Helps us represent the big AZ in Vegas.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAMMMM YO QUIERO TORTA :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 9 2009, 02:40 PM~15029071
> *DAMMMM YO QUIERO TORTA :biggrin:
> *


get to work suka !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 9 2009, 02:46 PM~15029127
> *get to work suka !!
> *


sup homie!!!! im looking at another mini lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> img]http://i32.tinypic.com/103eiia.jpg[/img]


I HAD TOO....SHE IS TOO FUCKING FINE.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 9 2009, 01:01 PM~15028069
> *THAT THE SAME TORTITA?
> *


no not the same but we all can pretend! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15029500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get me a Torta like this one?? Dam!! She looks good!!    :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15029500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAMMMMMIIIIITTTTT MAN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW THAT IS ONE FINE TORTA HOMIE!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15029500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In responce to the "TORTA" picture........................


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15029500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, THATS WHAT I'M FUKING TALKING BOUT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15022624
> *Hay fellas New Image is having a car wash on this Saturday Sept 12th from 9-1 at the
> Checkers on 83rd and Indianschool. We also having a car wash on Sunday the 13th from 9-1 on 59th and Thomas at the 7-11. Come on threw we'll clean up those rides for you. Need raise some money for the car haulers to Vegas. Helps us represent the big AZ in Vegas.
> *


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

come out and show your ride, support the kids and enjoy some live music!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 9 2009, 12:21 PM~15027611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this torta is the az sides best one...i think....who is she anyways.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 9 2009, 04:44 PM~15030191
> *this torta is the az sides best one...i think....who is she anyways.... :biggrin:
> *


dont know, found that in another topic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Another Big Event!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 06:04 PM~15030369
> *Another Big Event!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



TE AVENTASTE CON EL FLYER HOMIE... :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 06:09 PM~15030432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NO REMINDERS PLEASE! :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw this shit at the store yesterday...................

*HOW FUCKING HARD IS IT TO GET A TORTILLA AND PUT SOME CHESSE AND HEAT THAT SHIT UP!!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2009, 05:17 PM~15030513
> *NO REMINDERS PLEASE! :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15030432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont look at me...............







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 9 2009, 05:44 PM~15030771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whatz good AZ. anybody still hit da w-schnitzle on 51st and baseline on sat/


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Sep 9 2009, 06:02 PM~15030972
> *whatz good AZ. anybody still hit da w-schnitzle on 51st and baseline on sat/
> *


havent much about it since that one weekend


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE SOME NOT TO DO'S IN VEGAS! So when your out partying your ass off remember you could end up like these mofos!!

















































or when drinking you could meet the finest hyna of all


































just remember to take of your homies!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 07:12 PM~15031773
> *HERE SOME NOT TO DO'S IN VEGAS! So when your out partying your ass off remember you could end up like these mofos!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

REMIND ME NOT TO DRINK TOO MUCH MANDO!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15031818
> *REMIND ME NOT TO DRINK TOO MUCH MANDO!! :biggrin:
> *


lol! We are on homie watch! Cuz you dont want your homie to go back to the hotel with this chic!!!!









and I dont want to know here that bottle is hanging from!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like he is into Keistering some merchandise ....Look Ma I can drink hands free


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 9 2009, 07:22 PM~15031931
> *Looks like he is into Keistering some merchandise ....Look Ma I can drink hands free
> *


lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahahah that's some crazy shit lmao


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

DRUNK VEGAS BITCHES


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 07:39 PM~15032176
> *DRUNK VEGAS BITCHES
> 
> 
> ...


id hit it......iam talking about the fat one :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TINO'S SHOWS!!! On the 12th in West Phx!
Who gots the flyer?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15032201
> *id hit it......iam talking about the fat one :0
> *


Thats a buffet right there!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice.....i hope its as good as the wildhorse pass buffet :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 08:39 PM~15032176
> *DRUNK VEGAS BITCHES
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

You're gonna need this hat in VEGAS homie... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 07:39 PM~15032176
> *DRUNK VEGAS BITCHES
> 
> 
> ...


what a dumb ass must been her first time drinking ..Probably only had two coronas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 9 2009, 07:43 PM~15032250
> *what a dumb ass must been her first time drinking ..Probably only had two coronas
> *


no, 2 mikes hard lemonade! :cheesy:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 07:44 PM~15032264
> *no, 2 mikes hard lemonade!  :cheesy:
> *


i stock mikes :biggrin: and corona


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

what up fellas


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 9 2009, 07:52 PM~15032392
> *what up fellas
> *


Not much picked up all the supplies for the el camino this morning . Saturday is not coming fast enough


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wow the el looks different kinda lookes like a mustang call it the el stang. lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 9 2009, 07:19 PM~15031874
> *lol! We are on homie watch! Cuz you dont want your homie to go back to the hotel with this chic!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 9 2009, 07:58 PM~15032487
> *wow  the el looks different kinda lookes like a mustang call it the el stang. lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 That will be the base color and the roof will be an orange candy with some dark color patterns


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

nice ill try to stop by the shop this week just been busy 12 hr day to day


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15032637
> *nice ill try to stop by the shop this week just been busy 12 hr day to day
> *


It will be getting painted saturday in phx 24th st and washington area .Dirty pirate is hooking James up with a booth


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Alright all the lowriders out there, im trying to hook up a kick back spot for sunday nights in the east valley. The place im working with is a billards bar tons of parking and may have a dj as well. Once I meet with theowner Ill provide the info


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

WHATS ON AND KRACK'N FOR SAT. NITE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2009, 07:42 PM~15032242
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You're gonna need this hat in VEGAS homie... :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TINO'S SHOWS!!! On the 12th in West Phx!
Who gots the flyer?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15032637
> *nice ill try to stop by the shop this week just been busy 12 hr day to day
> *


you sissy!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2009, 04:28 AM~15036158
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


Good morning Mike and all the Az Riders!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good morning to all my az side familia! Here is something to start your day off right!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: I'm awake now!!!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2009, 05:28 AM~15036158
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *



X3!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 06:34 AM~15036445
> *Good morning to all my az side familia! Here is something to start your day off right!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 10 2009, 07:28 AM~15036764
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  I'm awake now!!!!!
> *


XXXX22222


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 10 2009, 08:28 AM~15036764
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  I'm awake now!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah.. thanks Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15022624
> *Hay fellas New Image is having a car wash on this Saturday Sept 12th from 9-1 at the
> Checkers on 83rd and Indianschool. We also having a car wash on Sunday the 13th from 9-1 on 59th and Thomas at the 7-11. Come on threw we'll clean up those rides for you. Need raise some money for the car haulers to Vegas. Helps us represent the big AZ in Vegas.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :around: :around: :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 10 2009, 12:00 PM~15039246
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2009, 10:23 AM~15038280
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah.. thanks Mando! :biggrin:
> *


knew you mofos would like them


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

EVERYBODY thats right you reading this!
come check this out just come to a new site
to talk shit about virtual cars that you built so come
on its all fun and even better ITS FREE! there are car
clubs, or you can start your own club, you can choose from 5 
different cars 63 impala 96 towncar caprice coupe euro'ed out
79 monte carlo and 84 coupe deville and more to come soon
I know Daygo has been representin, where's LA and Az at? 
Bring it! www.thelowridergame.com sign up GET TO HOPPIN
unless you too scared of gettin served online!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

as of right now we are 1 month 9 hours 5 mins away from the 2009 Vegas Show


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15041234
> *as of right now we are 1 month 9 hours 5 mins away from the 2009 Vegas Show
> *


1 month 8 hours 45 mins


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Luis?


----------



## luis602 (Jun 6, 2009)

what's up? mike what r u doing?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 9 2009, 08:03 PM~15032562
> *That will be the base color and the roof will be an orange candy with some dark color patterns
> *


You need to put the car together with these bolts!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luis602_@Sep 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15041671
> *what's up? mike what r u doing?
> *


Working. Not much going on. Trying to look busy. :biggrin: Are you going to the meeting this weekend?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 10 2009, 12:39 AM~15035731
> *you sissy!!!!
> *


wat up foo now i see what u where up to today.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 10 2009, 03:55 PM~15041992
> *wat up foo now i see what u where up to today.
> *


Sup Tyrone!!!!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

chillin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 10 2009, 04:02 PM~15042084
> *chillin
> *


Me too< im bored so Im just dropping ttmft bombs!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 04:07 PM~15042143
> *Me too< im bored so Im just dropping ttmft bombs!
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to Tinos this weekend?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinos when and where mike


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2009, 04:09 PM~15042168
> *Are you going to Tinos this weekend?
> *



I just saw there is a wet chi chi contest going on! I might have to go now!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15042223
> *Tinos when and where mike
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

: How do u know when u r 2 drunk 2 drive? 
-
-
-
-
When u swerve to miss a tree and realize its the fucking air freshner hanging on the mirror!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15042274
> *: How do u know when u r 2 drunk 2 drive?
> -
> -
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15042274
> *: How do u know when u r 2 drunk 2 drive?
> -
> -
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 04:37 PM~15041747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WHAT UP PRIMO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2009, 04:17 PM~15042240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you taking el monte


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2009, 04:57 PM~15042661
> *WHAT UP PRIMO
> *


WHATS UP PRIMO.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 10 2009, 04:57 PM~15042661
> *WHAT UP PRIMO
> *


What's up ED how you been bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 10 2009, 05:10 PM~15042767
> *WHATS UP PRIMO.....
> *


Qvo rich long time no see post some pic for the AZ side lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Sep 10 2009, 05:57 PM~15042661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x83... Same ones he posts in the hydraulics forum huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 10 2009, 08:19 PM~15044072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

First is this one....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 10 2009, 06:19 PM~15044072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Time flies when you are having FUN! 10years!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15041234
> *as of right now we are 1 month 9 hours 5 mins away from the 2009 Vegas Show
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: I CANT WAIT TO GET TO VEGAS HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

come party with glendale rollerz only, hit me up for vip


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15045413
> *Time flies when you are having FUN!  10years!
> *


Hell Yeah It Does!!!!  
I Hope You Guys Can Join Us On Our Celebration!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 10 2009, 08:06 PM~15045608
> *Hell Yeah It Does!!!!
> I Hope You Guys Can Join Us On Our Celebration!!!!!
> *


You know we'll be there!  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15042671
> *Are you taking el monte
> *


im going to try :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Much luv AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 10 2009, 07:19 PM~15044072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 04:17 PM~15042239
> *I  just saw there is a wet chi chi contest going on! I might have to go now!
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Pitirijas?


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2009, 09:36 PM~15046181
> *What up Pitirijas?
> *


realy for saturday


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Sep 10 2009, 09:46 PM~15046359
> *realy for saturday
> *


MY FINGERS AND MY TOES ARE CROSSED


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP Compita?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15046404
> *WHATS UP Compita?
> *


what up mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!the ''monte'' looking real good homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Sep 10 2009, 09:46 PM~15046359
> *realy for saturday
> *


que paso compa!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP ERNIE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15046477
> *what up mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!the ''monte'' looking real good homie!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Sep 10 2009, 09:51 PM~15045327
> *First is this one....
> 
> 
> ...


EL CHINGON WILL BE THERE! FOR THIS ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 10 2009, 10:01 PM~15046495
> *que paso compa!!!!!!!!!!!!   :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que paso compita listo :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Whats up AZ.!!! Well as we all know, tomorrow, (or today depending on when you read this) is the 8 year anniversary of 9-11. Lets give a moment of silence and show some respect for all the "Heros" & "Victims" of 9-11. If you could when you get in your cars today, turn your headlights on. Show that you havent forgoten 'em. This video is a tribute to those who have lost thier loved ones........
Thank you for watching this video.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 12:40 AM~15047751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!Welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: TGIF


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

party time rollerz only glrndale style big three's b-day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 12:40 AM~15047751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEN!!!
Your back!!!
Where the hell u've been ese! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 12:40 AM~15047751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WA'SUP BIG BEN? :wave: WHERE THE HECK YOU BEEN HIDING AT HOMIE!!!?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 09:18 AM~15049759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blow this up a little, cant read where the spot is......maybe it;s my glasses :biggrin:


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV THE ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15049759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 matador down town 2st and adams


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 12:40 AM~15047751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


link? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

FREE pitbull pup!! sold my other dogs except her so if anybody wants her hit me up shes 6 weeks old now.

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Sep 11 2009, 01:11 PM~15051553
> *FREE pitbull pup!! sold my other dogs except her so if anybody wants her hit me up shes 6 weeks old now.
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> ...



FREE?  :wow:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP GATO?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2009, 12:40 PM~15051924
> *WHATS UP GATO?
> *


Nada bro aqui nomas just getting home and rest fckng tire


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15052128
> *Nada bro aqui nomas just getting home and rest  fckng tire*


hahahahaha fuckin mojado!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15052128
> *Nada bro aqui nomas just getting home and rest fckng tire
> *


DAMN IM TIRED TO. I STAYED UP LATE CLEANING MY GRILL FOR THE MONTE. I NEVER MESSED WITH IT SINCE I BOUGHT THE CAR YEARS AGO. IT HAS PRIMER ALL IN THE SQUARES. THIS WHOLE TIME I THOUGH IT WAS JUST DUST. :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:02 PM~15052174
> *hahahahaha fuckin mojado!!!!!
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS UP FOOL? HOW IS YOUR NEW CRIB?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Sep 11 2009, 05:48 AM~15048308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man thanks for missing me my friends, ****** is broke these days and have to barrow the homies internet!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2009, 01:04 PM~15052205
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS UP FOOL? HOW IS YOUR NEW CRIB?
> *


i stay at st.vincent de paul, its ku


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15051701
> *FREE?  :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15041234
> *as of right now we are 1 month 9 hours 5 mins away from the 2009 Vegas Show
> *



hahaha i got a acount on ther im impala59. no trophyz yet tho


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:04 PM~15052212
> *man thanks for missing me my friends, ****** is broke these days and have to barrow the homies internet!!!
> *


IF YOU PIMP! YOUR BROKE PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2009, 01:03 PM~15052187
> *DAMN IM TIRED TO. I STAYED UP LATE CLEANING MY GRILL FOR THE MONTE. I NEVER MESSED WITH IT SINCE I BOUGHT THE CAR YEARS AGO. IT HAS PRIMER ALL IN THE SQUARES. THIS WHOLE TIME I THOUGH IT WAS JUST DUST.  :angry:
> *


Man that sucks are you taking your car tomorrow


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

whoopz nevermind wrong quote haha my bad i just woke up


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:06 PM~15052230
> *i stay at st.vincent de paul, its ku
> *


  WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2009, 01:07 PM~15052246
> *Man that sucks are you taking your car tomorrow
> *


IM PLANNING ON IT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:04 PM~15052212
> *man thanks for missing me my friends, ****** is broke these days and have to barrow the homies internet!!!
> *


Stop lying cara de cucaracha inflada con helium de segunda mano hahahah


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13+Sep 11 2009, 01:07 PM~15052249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up pinchi enano culiado culo estirado


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2009, 01:10 PM~15052289
> *IM PLANNING ON IT
> *


Kool bro I can't wait to see it


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2009, 01:17 PM~15052364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2009, 01:19 PM~15052392
> *Kool bro I can't wait to see it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN THE INTERNET HERE AT THE COMMUNITY CENTER SUCKS!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:27 PM~15052477
> *DAMN THE INTERNET HERE AT THE COMMUNITY CENTER SUCKS!!!!
> *


fucking Ben :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

what up mike we still waiting :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 11 2009, 01:37 PM~15052569
> *what up mike we still waiting :wave:
> *


IT NEEDS A NEW PAINT JOB. BUT FUCK IT. IM SHOWING


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:27 PM~15052477
> *DAMN THE INTERNET HERE AT THE COMMUNITY CENTER SUCKS!!!!
> *


POOR SOME COFFEE ON IT! IT WILL RUN FASTER.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2009, 01:41 PM~15052614
> *IT NEEDS A NEW PAINT JOB. BUT FUCK IT. IM SHOWING
> *


fuck it homes just do it dawg mike ttt


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15052128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahhahahaha


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Sep 11 2009, 02:51 PM~15053368
> *hahahahhahahaha
> *


WHAT UP BALLER?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 10 2009, 12:17 PM~15039389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

OK People!! It's about time to wrap up the day. Have a great weekend AZ.!!!!










Its FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15042782
> *Qvo rich long time no see post some pic for the AZ side lol
> *


whats up. i just might start that.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2009, 05:45 PM~15043065
> *Damn... been a long time since I seen the big homie BIG ED here on LAYITLOW :0
> 
> Qvo homie? :wave: :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

just a lil taste....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15054984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP AZ!!!!! WUT UP BIGMANDO?
COMO ESTAS?
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 06:00 PM~15055233
> *SUP AZ!!!!! WUT UP BIGMANDO?
> COMO ESTAS?
> P
> *


just chillin Puro whats up with you?????


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15054984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Fat Ass Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 11 2009, 06:18 PM~15055375
> *just chillin Puro whats up with you?????
> *


I SEE ITS FAT ASS FRIDAYS! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> Fat Ass Friday! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat up AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

QUE ONDA AL?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Puro!!! Gettin ready for the weekend?? whats going down up there??


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 11 2009, 08:13 PM~15056475
> *'Sup Puro!!! Gettin ready for the weekend?? whats going down up there??
> *


One of my girls is playing in a soccer tournament. all day long......You know how that goes. :biggrin: 
Other than that just working on some more ideas.  
p


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 07:12 PM~15056462
> *QUE ONDA AL?
> *


Nada Loco, Jus payin bills on line!! Savin stamps and paper!! Going Green!!!  
Jus counting the days til Vegas. Talked to Trino who rolls Cherry 64 with Traffic CC. We have to meet up with them dudes and Party!!! Have you decided when you are coming in?? We have a plan for Friday night! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 11 2009, 08:17 PM~15056508
> *Nada Loco, Jus payin bills on line!! Savin stamps and paper!! Going Green!!!
> Jus counting the days til Vegas. Talked to Trino who rolls Cherry 64 with Traffic CC. We have to meet up with them dudes and Party!!! Have you decided when you are coming in?? We have a plan for Friday night! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it will be on the Friday!  
I'm down with whatever!
Looking forward to VEGAS man.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lunas64, locdownmexikan, thestrongsurvive, Black64s

:wave: 'Sup Fellas


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP LOCDOWN?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 07:19 PM~15056519
> *Yeah it will be on the Friday!
> I'm down with whatever!
> Looking forward to VEGAS man.
> *


This is will be the longest 30 days of our lives........ the wait begins


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 11 2009, 08:20 PM~15056534
> *This is will be the longest 30 days of our lives........ the wait begins
> *


Nahh It will go faster than you know... Too bad SUPERSHOW is only one day?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> SIKKK!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15056549
> *Nahh It will go faster than you know... Too bad SUPERSHOW is only one day?
> *


Ya, one day.... But hangin out with everyone on Saturday, will be like a two day show!!! I want to hook up with all the Phx Az Clubs and party with them AZ Style!!!
Move the Lowrider Supreme Party to Vegas!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Nice Pic!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 11 2009, 08:25 PM~15056583
> *Ya, one day.... But hangin out with everyone on Saturday, will be like a two day show!!! I want to hook up with all the Phx Az Clubs and party with them AZ Style!!!
> Move the Lowrider Supreme Party to Vegas!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CRAZY!!!! I KNOW AL THE AZ HOMIES ARE HARDCORE MOFOS!!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

HEY WHERES BIGMANDO AT 2 NIGHT?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 08:29 PM~15056623
> *HEY WHERES BIGMANDO AT 2 NIGHT?
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I got to meet JUANITA at last years Vegas show and YOU gotta see this mamacita in person,,,,WOOWWWW


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 07:29 PM~15056623
> *HEY WHERES BIGMANDO AT 2 NIGHT?
> *


He gatta work tomorrow!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15056680
> *He gatta work tomorrow!!!
> *



PROBRE PERRO!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 07:39 PM~15056718
> *PROBRE PERRO!!
> *


Sister needs her Beauty Sleep too!!!! :cheesy: G'nite Mandolito!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > SIKKK!
> 
> 
> damn thats fucking sikkkk! ealry birthday present? lol


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 11 2009, 09:35 PM~15057296
> *damn thats fucking sikkkk! ealry birthday present? lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 09:20 PM~15056536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :worship: Damn Puro... that shit is SIIIICCKKKK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

MANDO!!! WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING UP SO EARLY? :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 11 2009, 10:25 PM~15057715
> *:wow: :worship: Damn Puro... that shit is SIIIICCKKKK!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Khightstalker! Just something I threw together for my homie!
P


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 12 2009, 06:03 AM~15058596
> *Thanks Khightstalker! Just something I threw together for my homie!
> P
> *



:thumbsup: You got skills big homie...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 12 2009, 08:13 AM~15059361
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!
> *


fixed...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ! COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. LETS DO IT AZ STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 11 2009, 08:20 PM~15056536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shitz, Puro busting out some Letterhead Fonts. 

Unlovable:

















I was almost ready to give you mad props for creating a new typeface. But then remembered that I had seen the typeface on the front page of Letterhead Fonts website. 

It's a good looking font, I give you props on using it.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 12 2009, 11:54 AM~15060395
> *Oh shitz, Puro busting out some Letterhead Fonts.
> 
> Unlovable:
> ...



Thanks Carlos! Yeah I'll be the first to admit I struggle with designing typefaces. Its friggin' hard. I give props to all who can actually make a font and make it smooth and flowing. Only a handful of people can do that.
Letterhead fonts is no secret, and it is the best site i've found.
P


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

NICE PIX. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SUP AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 11 2009, 01:21 PM~15052413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda ben i waited for your call to move :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15054984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuiuiuiwwweeee looking good keep it up bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 12 2009, 04:07 PM~15061678
> *que onda ben i waited for your call to move :dunno:
> *


man and i had to cram everything into a lil storage too!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up az side! I'm at a womens softball game and there are a whole lotta torta running around!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 12 2009, 06:07 PM~15062290
> *What's up az side! I'm at a womens softball game and there are a whole lotta torta running around!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: I love tortas!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 12 2009, 06:07 PM~15062290
> *What's up az side! I'm at a womens softball game and there are a whole lotta torta running around!!!!
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 12 2009, 07:14 PM~15062647
> *pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I didn't bring my camera!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 12 2009, 06:07 PM~15062290
> *What's up az side! I'm at a womens softball game and there are a whole lotta torta running around!!!!
> *


TORTAS RUNNING!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP MANDITO!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 12 2009, 08:18 PM~15062696
> *Damn I didn't bring my camera!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: 

I thought that shit was attached to your neck homie... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 12 2009, 07:28 PM~15062777
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 :twak:
> 
> I thought that shit was attached to your neck homie... :biggrin:
> *


I heard it was mechanically attached at birth to his upper body!..
P


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 12 2009, 08:38 PM~15062839
> *I heard it was mechanically attached at birth to his upper body!..
> P
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 12 2009, 06:10 PM~15062309
> *:thumbsup:  I love tortas!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Orale thanx to lowriderstyle,marinate,rollerz only,unity mike and luna for coming down to the car wash hey luna thnx for giving us a hand ese :yes: :h5: don't forget we having another car wash tomorrow at 59 ave and thomas from 9:00 am to bout 2:00 pm :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Heres a pic of the El Camino gonna go and work on it some more today . Cant wait to get it driveable :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Looks good. I got a elco too.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 07:55 AM~15065452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 07:55 AM~15065452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Long Wongs today!!!!!
Central & Baseline!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 07:55 AM~15065452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15052128
> *Nada bro aqui nomas just getting home and rest fckng tire
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Did anyone get a chance to check out the show at Tino's upholstery yesterday?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

and now with the love and support of UCE C.C. Phoenix!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 07:55 AM~15065452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good. here are the pics I took while James was putting that "Uce" touch on the ride!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*YEAH!!!! ANOTHER MOTHER FUCKING BOMB ABOUT TO DROPP!!!!
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
AZ YOU READY FOR THIS??????*
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 13 2009, 12:06 PM~15066871
> *Looks real good. here are the pics I took while James was putting that "Uce" touch on the ride!
> 
> 
> ...



SICK PICS MANDITO!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayteenaz_@Sep 13 2009, 10:42 AM~15066364
> *Did anyone get a chance to check out the show at Tino's upholstery yesterday?
> *


We won our first trophy homie's!!!! Best in show!!! :cheesy: 

Here's the vehicle that won.....


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 13 2009, 01:02 PM~15067233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TORTA HEAVEN!!
P


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 13 2009, 12:06 PM~15066871
> *Looks real good. here are the pics I took while James was putting that "Uce" touch on the ride!
> 
> 
> ...


That's freaking awesome! That's my baby doing all his awesome work! 
Thanks for the awesome shots!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 07:55 AM~15065452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Sep 11 2009, 12:11 PM~15051553
> *FREE pitbull pup!! sold my other dogs except her so if anybody wants her hit me up shes 6 weeks old now.
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> ...


whats up bro u still got the puppy?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> That's freaking awesome! That's my baby doing all his awesome work!
> Thanks for the awesome shots!
> Somebody is Proud of her man!!!  Ya,he was doing real nice job on the Elco!! Good meeting you all UCE!!! Cant wait for the Event in December!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> We won our first trophy homie's!!!! Best in show!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Here's the vehicle that won.....
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Sep 13 2009, 03:04 PM~15067991
> *That's freaking awesome! That's my baby doing all his awesome work!
> Thanks for the awesome shots!
> *


Your Welcome! Im glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayteenaz_@Sep 13 2009, 10:42 AM~15066364
> *Did anyone get a chance to check out the show at Tino's upholstery yesterday?
> *


few of us from da club went, had a great time partying over there. tino went all out lots of beer water sodas food and more beer,goodtimes last nite.... wana say thanks to tino for throwing a good show and inviting us.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > Check it out A!!!
> > Homie gots a new model!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 13 2009, 08:26 PM~15070618
> *
> Check it out A!!!
> Homie gots a new model!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


I met her at OOH WEES! Nice!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

SUNDAY NIGHT AT LONG WONGS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 12 2009, 06:07 PM~15062290
> *What's up az side! I'm at a womens softball game and there are a whole lotta torta running around!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 08:23 AM~15074832
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


X2 what's up mando I didn't see you last nite


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 14 2009, 08:36 AM~15074937
> *X2 what's up mando I didn't see you last nite
> *



QUE ROLLO GATO? :wave: ARE YOU TALKIN' BOUT LONG WONG'S? :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 08:23 AM~15074832
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 14 2009, 09:16 AM~15075279
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I wanna take a few of us older folks back n the day for a minute. How many of you remeber this show??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 08:53 AM~15075105
> *QUE ROLLO GATO? :wave: ARE YOU TALKIN' BOUT LONG WONG'S? :dunno:
> *


Simon bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We need Lowrider bad for this show homie!!!!!
Help the kids!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 14 2009, 11:12 AM~15076333
> *Simon bro
> *



I WAS GONNA ROLL THRU BUT IT GOT TOO LATE FOR ME! :biggrin: WAS COMPITA OUT THERE?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 13 2009, 01:02 PM~15067233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 10:47 PM~15072667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the truck will be there to support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and represent


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15078633
> *the truck will be there to support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> and represent
> *


Hell yeah! Going to be another good event!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15078633
> *the truck will be there to support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> and represent
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Puro.. Badass Bro!!!! :biggrin:  What you fellas think???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15081226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 14 2009, 04:00 PM~15079033
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE VICE-PRESIDENCY I know you and James will lead UCE in the right direction! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15081226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass! Looks like we need to make some shirts!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 07:46 PM~15081741
> *CONGRATS ON THE VICE-PRESIDENCY I know you and James will lead UCE in the right direction!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 14 2009, 08:01 PM~15081960
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15081757
> *thats badass! Looks like we need to make some shirts!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15081993
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> SIIIK!! Proud Member of this Team Homies!!! :biggrin: Looks tite Mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > SIIIK!! Proud Member of this Team Homies!!! :biggrin: Looks tite Mando
> 
> 
> What people dont know is that LOWRIDER SUPREME is WORLDWIDE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please help us support this show...
Please contact the number on this flyer...
Lets show the community we care...
even though we all know we do....
Its not just Raza thats gonna be there...
in turn they will open doors for us....


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15082081
> *What people dont know is that LOWRIDER SUPREME is WORLDWIDE!
> *


HELL YA!! WORLD WIDE HOMIES!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 07:46 PM~15081741
> *CONGRATS ON THE VICE-PRESIDENCY I know you and James will lead UCE in the right direction!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you I am very excited about this .


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15082269
> *Thank you I am very excited about this .
> *


Congrats Brother!!! good to hear!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Sep 13 2009, 11:09 PM~15072895
> *SUNDAY NIGHT AT LONG WONGS
> 
> 
> ...


not a fleetwood but fucking badass! I like when people change it up a bit!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Big Mando 88, Techniquesphx, EASTSIDA
Whats happenin Fellas ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15082522
> *Big Mando 88, Techniquesphx, EASTSIDA
> Whats happenin Fellas ??
> *


we chillin lol whats up UCE


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 08:32 PM~15082538
> *we chillin lol whats up UCE
> *


Just checkin out lil and cleaning some trim for the el camino


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15078633
> *the truck will be there to support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> and represent
> *




:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

YOU GET


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15083175
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!! NEED TO SUBSTITUTE BUD LIGHTS FOR CORONAS THOUGH!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15083175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Al is gonna wake your ass up with him only wearing a Thong !! i would probably stop giving him ideas :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15083175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, Big Mando 88, azmobn06, enrique


WA'SAPPNIN HOMIES!! :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> YOU GET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15083175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU ARE TOO MUCH!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

sup AZ.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The song in this video POUNDS!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > YOU GET
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15083354
> * sup AZ.....
> *



QUE ROLLO ART...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2009, 08:20 PM~15083354
> * sup AZ.....
> *


'Sup Art..... BigMando is Friken Bored as you can see!! Jackass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > YOU GET
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15083374
> *QUE ROLLO ART...
> *



'sup Mandito! watching Monday night Foozball :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15083414
> *'sup Mandito!  watching Monday night Foozball :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



ORALE BUDDY! :biggrin: WHO IS WINNING?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 14 2009, 08:22 PM~15083384
> *'Sup Art..... BigMando is Friken Bored as you can see!! Jackass!!! :biggrin:
> *


'sup Luna!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15083435
> *ORALE BUDDY! :biggrin: WHO IS WINNING?
> *


10 - 10 tied


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15083435
> *ORALE BUDDY! :biggrin: WHO IS WINNING?
> *


10 - 10 wtf


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 08:27 PM~15083457
> *10 - 10 wtf
> *


 Raider are actually looking pretty good........ or are the Chargers sucking?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2009, 09:26 PM~15083450
> *10 - 10 tied
> *



 THE MISSES WON'T LET ME WATCH!!! :angry: :banghead:  SUCKS WITH ONLY 1 DIRECT TV BOX IN THE HOUSE!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2009, 08:36 PM~15083569
> * THE MISSES WON'T LET ME WATCH!!! :angry:  :banghead:   SUCKS WITH ONLY 1 DIRECT TV BOX IN THE HOUSE!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


you have to renegotiate your TV days... :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15083627
> *you have to renegotiate your TV days... :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

SD 17 - OAK 13


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

SD-17 OAK-20 :machinegun: fuckin GAYders


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

SD-24 OAK-20 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

See if you see you ride!!!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15082497
> *not a fleetwood but fucking badass! I like when people change it up a bit!
> *






THE HOMIES RIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15083175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ. DAMN!!! THE I LOVE FOOTBALL. THEM GAMES WERE GOOD. RADIERS LOOKED GOOD THEY JUST NEED A QUATERBACK.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Plus we have the 3rd part of the Guad Show!!!Link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up raza what's new????


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave: fellas....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fellas, I will be away from LIL for a few days, Have to roll to Albuquerque for an family emergency. Sis isnt doing too well.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 15 2009, 01:54 PM~15089184
> *Fellas, I will be away from LIL for a few days, Have to roll to Albuquerque for an family emergency. Sis isnt doing too well.
> *


take care of your family homie! Be sure to give knightstalker a call!!!!!









KNIGHTSTALKER, AL IS ALL YOURS HOMEBOY!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 15 2009, 01:54 PM~15089184
> *Fellas, I will be away from LIL for a few days, Have to roll to Albuquerque for an family emergency. Sis isnt doing too well.
> *


We hope for the best Al.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix 

*This is what club UNITY is all about!!! *
*So get ready Arizona, its going to be another BIG & BADASS EVENT!!!!*


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:25 PM~15090042
> *They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix
> 
> This is what club UNITY is all about!!!
> ...


NICE FLYER MANDO CAN NOT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT !!! WE ARE EXCITED TO BE A PART OF THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 04:17 PM~15089964
> *take care of your family homie! Be sure to give knightstalker a call!!!!!
> KNIGHTSTALKER, AL IS ALL YOURS HOMEBOY!!!!!
> 
> ...



:nono: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 15 2009, 01:54 PM~15089184
> *Fellas, I will be away from LIL for a few days, Have to roll to Albuquerque for an family emergency. Sis isnt doing too well.
> *


BE safe !! we hope for the best from the UCE FAMILY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2009, 03:37 PM~15090147
> *:nono: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 15 2009, 02:38 PM~15090156
> *BE safe !! we hope for the best from the UCE FAMILY
> *


Thanks UCE Fam, waiting for the time to get to the Airport!! The wait sux!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 04:39 PM~15090174
> *Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 15 2009, 03:37 PM~15090146
> *NICE FLYER MANDO CAN NOT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT !!! WE ARE EXCITED TO BE A PART OF THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Its going to be real good! Two great clubs, 5 true lowrider organizations working together! Club Unity!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

wishing ur sister well bro, have a safe trip.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

tetas tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 04:08 PM~15090437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking HD Video Camera that dude is holding up. 

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:45 PM~15090220
> *no no dont get to happy you dont them to bumper up to you!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:25 PM~15090042
> *They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix
> 
> This is what club UNITY is all about!!!
> ...



ITS GOING TO BE A NIGHT TO REMEMBER!! CAN'T WAIT!!!
WOW TECHNIQUES!!! UCE!!!!
P


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 04:00 PM~15090365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BIGRICH GOT ALL THE GOOD PICS!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 04:38 PM~15090707
> *FUCKING BIGRICH GOT ALL THE GOOD PICS!!!!
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 02:39 PM~15090174
> *Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: That was great! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Wutz good AZ!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 15 2009, 04:19 PM~15090536
> *That's a nice looking HD Video Camera that dude is holding up.
> 
> :0
> *


Hahaha only you carlos look at the camera first


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 04:00 PM~15090365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good picture like always keep it up bro


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> > Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:45 PM~15090220
> *no no dont get to happy you dont them to bumper up to you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15090608
> *ITS GOING TO BE A NIGHT TO REMEMBER!! CAN'T WAIT!!!
> WOW TECHNIQUES!!! UCE!!!!
> P
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

anybody know where streetlife moved to


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Sep 15 2009, 08:31 PM~15092489
> *anybody know where streetlife moved to
> *



*STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
3308 N 27TH AVE
PHOENIX AZ. 85017
602 242 3811*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Plus we got this coming up too! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:39 PM~15090174
> *Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 15 2009, 08:03 PM~15092885
> *Plus we got this coming up too! :0
> 
> 
> ...


United Car SHOW Im there! Ill smoke all you mofo at mini golf!!!! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright homies gotta bounce! Here is a lil something I was working on! peace and good night!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 09:42 PM~15093517
> *Alright homies gotta bounce! Here is a lil something I was working on! peace and good night!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Badass as always homie... :biggrin:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

What up AZ.
coming soon to a show near you


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Sep 15 2009, 08:50 PM~15093614
> *What up AZ.
> coming soon to a show near you
> 
> ...


looking good what color is that ??


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15093754
> *looking good what color is that ??
> *


Thanks dog. Its a candy tangerine with a gold base..


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Sep 15 2009, 09:02 PM~15093798
> *Thanks dog. Its a  candy tangerine with a gold base..
> *


very nice !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 15 2009, 01:54 PM~15089184
> *Fellas, I will be away from LIL for a few days, Have to roll to Albuquerque for an family emergency. Sis isnt doing too well.
> *



HAVE A SAFE TRIP AL...MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HOMIE!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:25 PM~15090042
> *They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix
> 
> This is what club UNITY is all about!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: THIS EVENT SHOULD BE KICK ASS JUST LIKE THE LAST ONE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT A WAY TO LEAVE 2009 AND BRING IN 2010!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 04:00 PM~15090365
> *
> 
> 
> ...














MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..........TETAS TUESDAY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:39 PM~15090174
> *Watch out homie he is on his way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S TIGHT BIG MANDO!!! THAT SHOULD TOTALLY BE AL'S NEW AVITAR!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Sep 15 2009, 08:50 PM~15093614
> *What up AZ.
> coming soon to a show near you
> 
> ...


If You Need Some 63 Parts PM Me Homie


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 15 2009, 06:48 AM~15085747
> *GOOD MORNING AZ. DAMN!!! THE I LOVE FOOTBALL. THEM GAMES WERE GOOD. RADIERS LOOKED GOOD THEY JUST NEED A QUATERBACK.
> *


They need some experienced Wide Receivers....


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Sep 15 2009, 07:31 PM~15092489
> *anybody know where streetlife moved to
> *



Don't got the exact address but they moved right on 31st ave South of Grand Ave. Right across the street from UPS. Not too far from the old shop :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gayders i mean raiders haha my bad they just suck period.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15092640
> *STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
> 3308 N 27TH AVE
> PHOENIX AZ. 85017
> ...


27th Ave And Osborn


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2009, 01:50 AM~15095826
> *27th Ave And Osborn
> *


Nope been about 2 weeks since they moved to a new shop, 31st Ave North of Thomas right before Grand Ave. Straight across from UPS warehouse.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 16 2009, 03:04 AM~15095841
> *Nope been about 2 weeks since they moved to a new shop, 31st Ave North of Thomas right before Grand Ave. Straight across from UPS warehouse.
> *


:0 Oh shit... I haven't been in AZ for 4 months.. I gotta head out there to visit the homies and check out the shop... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas! 

Al


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15096683
> *Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas!
> 
> Al
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO .... :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15096683
> *Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas!
> 
> Al
> *



Good to hear she is doing better Al.
puro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15096683
> *Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas!
> 
> Al
> *



THAT'S COOL TO HEAR THAT HOMIE! HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15096683
> *Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas!
> 
> Al
> *


good to hear Al


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 16 2009, 12:28 AM~15095673
> *They need some experienced Wide Receivers....
> *


true dat, good running game tho


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 16 2009, 06:42 AM~15096315
> *GOOD MORNING.
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTMFT !!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a preview of whats to come homie's!!!  :biggrin: 

jai_SoyX50E&feature


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Who gots pic's of the Superior Show? :0


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 16 2009, 02:04 AM~15095841
> *Nope been about 2 weeks since they moved to a new shop, 31st Ave North of Thomas right before Grand Ave. Straight across from UPS warehouse.
> *


Really? Dang, I Was There In March Or April Buying Sum Parts From Todd


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15098754
> *Who gots pic's of the Superior Show? :0
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, Whos Got Sum Pics? Gota Represent Where My Familias From Supie Town :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

glad to hear that Al hope everything goes good have a safe trip back home


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15096683
> *Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas!
> 
> Al
> *


we homies and family nothing but love for a good friend :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 16 2009, 11:24 AM~15098598
> *This is a preview of whats to come homie's!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> jai_SoyX50E&feature
> *


when we gonna see your elco roll on three???? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres sum but I got a crappy cam, but hope ya enjoy... Sup town show!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I missed sum other cars that were there but hope you guys enjoy it.....


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE PICS AND RIDES!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 16 2009, 04:29 PM~15101251
> *NICE PICS AND RIDES!
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LUNA WHERE YOU AT???????? IN KNOW YOU NOT IN NEW MEX!!!!!

You got caught homie! Vegas show aint til next month!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

It was a real cool show.. too bad alot of clubs couldnt make it but anytime you can buy beer from a church !!!! You know its gonna be a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15101309
> *LUNA WHERE YOU AT???????? IN KNOW YOU NOT IN NEW MEX!!!!!
> 
> You got caught homie! Vegas show aint til next month!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az, how are all the homies doing???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15096683
> *Fellas, I want to say "Thank you" for the well wishes for my sister and family. She is doing fine at this time. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers in this tuff time for us. Meant alot felleas!
> 
> Al
> *


Hope your fam is doin alright homie! Here is a lil something I threw together


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2009, 05:05 PM~15101566
> *Hope your fam is doin alright homie! Here is a lil something I threw together
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS REAL NICE MANDITO!!
THAT'S A FINE LOGO TOO.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15101633
> *THAT IS REAL NICE MANDITO!!
> THAT'S A FINE LOGO TOO.
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

hope this makes ur day better.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 16 2009, 05:18 PM~15101710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGRICH DO YOU KNOW WHAT TODAY IS???? ANYBODY :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Have a nice day!


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15101309
> *LUNA WHERE YOU AT???????? IN KNOW YOU NOT IN NEW MEX!!!!!
> 
> You got caught homie! Vegas show aint til next month!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2009, 12:26 AM~15095664
> *If You Need Some 63 Parts PM Me Homie
> *


Thanks homie good looking out.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, *Big Mando 88*, Dirty Pirate


:guns: :guns: :twak: For that PM fool...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alonzo (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15100959
> *Heres sum but I got a crappy cam, but hope ya enjoy... Sup town show!
> 
> 
> ...


Club Unity!!!!!


----------



## alonzo (Mar 27, 2008)

My Webpage


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey party people!!! Halloween is aroundthe corner!! Anyone throwing a Halloween Party and needs a D.J. hit me up!! My imfo is posted below. Book early!!!










Also book early for any Christmas Parties, Company Parties, And New Years Parties. Having a Car Wash?? Picnic, Any and all your D.J. needs. Give me a call.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

compita, D.J. Midnite, Techniquesphx 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 16 2009, 08:30 PM~15104264
> *compita, D.J. Midnite, Techniquesphx
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What It Do!!!! :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 16 2009, 04:03 PM~15101031
> *I missed sum other cars that were there but hope you guys enjoy it.....
> *


 :biggrin: NICE PICS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Sep 16 2009, 07:00 PM~15102600
> *Thanks homie good looking out.
> *


no problem


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 16 2009, 04:03 PM~15101031
> *I missed sum other cars that were there but hope you guys enjoy it.....
> *


nice pics homie, good to see them throwing it down in my hometown


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Sep 16 2009, 09:08 PM~15103980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What club is this '58 from?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday AZWARCHIEF !!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 16 2009, 09:30 PM~15104264
> *compita, D.J. Midnite, Techniquesphx
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAP UP gzking!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## alonzo (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 16 2009, 10:30 PM~15104908
> *What club is this '58 from?
> *


imperials


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 16 2009, 05:15 PM~15101684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic brings back memories :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I want to give out newest member Joe aka Termite (to the brothers) and AZmobn06 (on LIL) a huge shout out and a big congratulations on becoming a "brother" in PHOENIX RIDERZ.

That is true dedication and commitment that you have shown.

I hope you fly that plaque with pride and respect.  :worship: 



> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 16 2009, 08:42 PM~15104423
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good in that back window! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 AM~15106977
> *I want to give out newest member Joe aka Termite (to the brothers) and AZmobn06 (on LIL) a huge shout out and a big congratulations on becoming a "brother" in PHOENIX RIDERZ.
> 
> That is true dedication and commitment that you have shown.
> ...



X1,000,000!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 06:52 AM~15106444
> *Good morning AZ
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: QUE PASA GATO?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 AM~15106977
> *I want to give out newest member Joe aka Termite (to the brothers) and AZmobn06 (on LIL) a huge shout out and a big congratulations on becoming a "brother" in PHOENIX RIDERZ.
> 
> That is true dedication and commitment that you have shown.
> ...


Felicidades dawg time to represent your club and the big AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2009, 09:25 AM~15107506
> *X2!!! :biggrin: QUE PASA GATO?
> *


Not to much. Just here working lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 09:56 AM~15107738
> *Not to much. Just here working lol
> *



YO TAMBIEN.... :biggrin: PERO YA SABES TIRANDO BARRA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The homie Chevy had some cracking on his murals and had them touch up by the Chavo!!!!
Wat do you vatos think!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2009, 10:23 AM~15107967
> *YO TAMBIEN.... :biggrin: PERO YA SABES TIRANDO BARRA!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell me about it I wish I wasn't el jefe like that I have to do something hahahah lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 AM~15106977
> *I want to give out newest member Joe aka Termite (to the brothers) and AZmobn06 (on LIL) a huge shout out and a big congratulations on becoming a "brother" in PHOENIX RIDERZ.
> 
> That is true dedication and commitment that you have shown.
> ...


Thanks Arty!!

The best is yet to come when the Kaddy busts out :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Sep 16 2009, 08:46 PM~15103745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES ALONZO
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Sep 16 2009, 09:08 PM~15103980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT KID SIPPIN ON A TALL BOY.....NOW I KNOW WHERE MY BEER WENT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up smiley


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 11:19 AM~15108441
> *Tell me about it I wish I wasn't el jefe like that I have to do something hahahah lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! ESTE BUDDY! YO NO SOY JEFE TAMPOCO PERO ME VALE MADRE...YO TODO VIA TIRO BARRA EN EL JALE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2009, 07:24 AM~15106977
> *I want to give out newest member Joe aka Termite (to the brothers) and AZmobn06 (on LIL) a huge shout out and a big congratulations on becoming a "brother" in PHOENIX RIDERZ.
> 
> That is true dedication and commitment that you have shown.
> ...


Congrats fellas.... and if you drink Bud Lite, I guess you have to change your flavor!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sis is home, all is good!!! Thanks again for the Love Az. Much Appreciated!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 16 2009, 07:06 PM~15102650
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, Big Mando 88, Dirty Pirate
> :guns: :guns: :twak: For that PM fool...
> ...


lmao! :cheesy: you know you liked it! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 17 2009, 01:31 PM~15109464
> *Sis is home, all is good!!! Thanks again for the Love Az. Much Appreciated!
> *


thats good to hear homie!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 AM~15106977
> *I want to give out newest member Joe aka Termite (to the brothers) and AZmobn06 (on LIL) a huge shout out and a big congratulations on becoming a "brother" in PHOENIX RIDERZ.
> 
> That is true dedication and commitment that you have shown.
> ...


Congrats homies! I know you guys will rep your club to the fullest!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP AZ


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 17 2009, 01:31 PM~15109464
> *Sis is home, all is good!!! Thanks again for the Love Az. Much Appreciated!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 17 2009, 05:01 PM~15111321
> *
> *


Al Luna & Knightstalker chillin in Burque!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 06:24 PM~15112011
> *Al Luna & Knightstalker chillin in Burque!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT? A BUD LIGHT AND A CORONA?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 17 2009, 06:34 PM~15112105
> *WHAT IS THAT? A BUD LIGHT AND A CORONA?
> 
> *


and a lowrider supreme shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 06:24 PM~15112011
> *Al Luna & Knightstalker chillin in Burque!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Agarraste marido Ruben hahahaha jk


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 06:57 PM~15112320
> *Agarraste marido Ruben hahahaha jk
> *


go to new mexico thread they in there


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up 62wildcat? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 07:57 PM~15112320
> *Agarraste marido Ruben hahahaha jk
> *


:roflmao: no te pongas celoso gatito


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2009, 07:22 PM~15112588
> *:roflmao: no te pongas celoso gatito
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 08:23 PM~15112602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2009, 07:29 PM~15112681
> *:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 07:23 PM~15112602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Crazy Homey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big Mando 88, 62wildcat, locdownmexikan

:wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

[/quote]
Did you guys have fun a weekend


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

wutt up homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

>


Did you guys have fun a weekend
[/quote]


Ask KNightStalker :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 07:45 PM~15112877
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big Mando 88, 62wildcat, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got this coming up too homie's!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 17 2009, 07:55 PM~15113009
> *We got this coming up too homie's!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 08:46 PM~15112888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Weekend aint over yet! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15113213
> *Weekend aint over yet! :0 :biggrin:
> *


You all are too much!!! Knights lady is out of town! Games on!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 17 2009, 08:14 PM~15113213
> *Weekend aint over yet! :0 :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha lmao ok miclo hahaha


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 16 2009, 05:15 PM~15101684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ( . ) ( . )


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2009, 08:22 PM~15113309
> *WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Qvo mando I like you avatar pic nice hopping :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 PM~15113330
> *nice ( . )  ( . )
> *


What's up Hoe. Yep Big Rich is always posting some bad azz pic


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 PM~15113330
> *nice ( . )  ( . )
> *



WA'SUP BILLY? :wave: HOW YOU BEEN DOIN' BRO?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 08:27 PM~15113377
> *Qvo mando I like you avatar pic nice hopping  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Watch out compita mando esta listo for the hop


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 08:27 PM~15113377
> *Qvo mando I like you avatar pic nice hopping  :wave:  :wave:
> *



QUE ROLLO GATO? THANKS BUDDY...THAT PIC WAS TAKEN IN '97 AT A CAR SHOW :biggrin: I GOT ABOUT A GOOD 15 INCHES!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2009, 08:32 PM~15113450
> *Watch out compita mando esta listo for the hop
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTE VATO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2009, 08:36 PM~15113496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ESTE VATO!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn si hacia 15. 12 years ago ya me imagino cuanto hace now damn compita you need to work more in the truck


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 17 2009, 01:31 PM~15109464
> *Sis is home, all is good!!! Thanks again for the Love Az. Much Appreciated!
> *



WELCOME BACK AL! :wave: IT IS GOOD TO HEAR YOUR SIS IS GOOD! I GOT YOU A LIL SUMTIN FROM OFF TOPIC!! :biggrin: 












:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2009, 07:55 PM~15113790
> *WELCOME BACK AL! :wave: IT IS GOOD TO HEAR YOUR SIS IS GOOD! I GOT YOU A LIL SUMTIN FROM OFF TOPIC!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


momomomomommomomomomomom, aaahhhhh thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 17 2009, 08:56 PM~15113814
> *momomomomommomomomomomom, aaahhhhh thanks!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THANKS BIG MANDO!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LET ME SEE IF THIS WORKS. MY WIFE TOOK SOME PICS FOR THE THING THERE DOING ON CHANEL TWOcbs2chicago.com. CAN YOU GUYS HELP OUT AND VOTE SO IT GETS IN THE BOOK. THERES AN INSENTIVE ALSO WICH IS 10 DOLLARS OFF THE ORDER AND FREE SHIPPING. HERES THE INFO. AND HER PICS. THANKS FOR THE HELP SHE IS A BEGINNER.HOWARD HAS BEEN A GREAT HELP AND INSPERATION(SP)

LINK TO PICS
http://www.capturemychicago.com/photo/299257


I submitted this photo to Capture My Chicago, a local photo contest presented by cbs2chicago.com. I need your vote to help get this photo published in a hard-bound photography book on the Greater Chicago area. So click on the thumbnail to view the full-size photo and vote for this photo, or check out my profile. It's all free, it's all fun and it's all in hopes of creating the best photo book ever published on the Greater Chicago area! 

Also, one cool thing: Because I'm an active member of the Capture My Chicago project, I've been given a coupon code to share with my friends and family. If you use the coupon code below, you can get a discount on the book! You can use the code to buy as many copies as you'd like at the discounted rate. For a limited time save an additional $10 and get free shipping on as many copies as your heart desires!

Thanks,
Ana

More about Capture My Chicago

Your coupon code:
=============================
capshare -- Buy Now!
=============================


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 17 2009, 09:36 PM~15114544
> *THANKS BIG MANDO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 18 2009, 03:57 AM~15116295
> *Good morning AZ
> *


"Locdownmexikan" The Official Good Morning AZ Guy! 

Lol What's up homie!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 07:23 PM~15112602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: funny shit!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 18 2009, 06:11 AM~15116979
> *:cheesy: funny shit!!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Mando is crazy!!! I think I am his "puppet" to make you all laugh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lunas64, Art Buck

'Sup Art. Whats up Bro


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What's up AZ. Another, Fat Ass Friday!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave: TGIF!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> What's up AZ. Another, Fat Ass Friday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > What's up AZ. Another, Fat Ass Friday!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 18 2009, 07:23 AM~15117474
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: WHAT UP AL? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Doin Good Bro, How about you?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2009, 08:32 AM~15117563
> *Doin Good Bro, How about you?
> *


CHILLIN AT WORK.... :biggrin: DOIN NUTHIN! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 18 2009, 07:38 AM~15117617
> *CHILLIN AT WORK.... :biggrin: DOIN NUTHIN! :cheesy:
> *


Koo Koo!! getting paid on LIL!!!!! Livin the dream!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP AZ!!!
FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!
P


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Yezerrrrr Fatass Friday!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2009, 08:50 AM~15117707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UMMMMMMMMMMMMM............ :biggrin: AND A LOT OF.....
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 18 2009, 09:26 AM~15118066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PIC!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## THE BUZZ AZ (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey JG how's it going


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome to layitlow brother :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Pics from


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2009, 06:59 AM~15117288
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lunas64, Art Buck
> 
> ...



Just busy this morning. How you doing?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 18 2009, 09:55 AM~15118842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

love fat ass friday's............


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Anybody that needs hammers let me know I have them for sell $15.00 pm me or call 623-418-5717. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 18 2009, 12:40 PM~15119607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about right there!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 18 2009, 10:55 AM~15118842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the chic with strait hair if fucking bad!!!! :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Bring on Frank, Todd and Compita!!! :biggrin: I'll be in Vegas!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2009, 05:15 PM~15121524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knight, I was at the shop this morning for a while but had to go. I am leaving in the morning.. See you in Vegas


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 18 2009, 04:44 PM~15121730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

where is everyone!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> > Bring on Frank, Todd and Compita!!! :biggrin: I'll be in Vegas!!
> 
> 
> 
> TOO FUNNY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 18 2009, 05:38 PM~15122186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 18 2009, 05:38 PM~15122186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


torta!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 18 2009, 05:41 PM~15122216
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PURO APPROVED!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 18 2009, 06:07 PM~15122397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THING ONE IS UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!! A COMER!!
P :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You homie's be safe out there.....
Its FRIDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sup homies 
i just moved to avondale
im looking for a daily driver 
2-2500 around to spend

let me know


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2009, 05:26 PM~15121605
> *Knight, I was at the shop this morning for a while but had to go. I am leaving in the morning.. See you in Vegas
> *



 Should've called me homie.. I didn't head out there till this afternoon... 

Good kickin it with you homie... :thumbsup: have a safe trip back..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 18 2009, 07:17 PM~15122902
> *sup homies
> i just moved to avondale
> im looking for a daily driver
> ...


Welcome to the az-side homie!!! Hit up craigslist>phoenix. You might find something in there!  

craigslist phoenix


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 18 2009, 07:25 PM~15122945
> *Welcome to the az-side homie!!! Hit up craigslist>phoenix. You might find something in there!
> 
> craigslist phoenix
> *


hell yea bro i love it out here 

ive been looking just havent really seen any thing that greate yet


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

ALSO HAVE HOOD HINGES FROM A 1995 BUICK LA SABER THAT CAN BE USED FOR A REVERSED CUSTOM HOOD LOOK ASKING 125.00 FOR THEM ALSO A LOCAL PICK UP. E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
























[/quote]
up for sale are 4 p155/80r13 FORTUNE TIERS 50.00 TAKES THEM! CAME OFF MY LOWRIDER SHOW CAR (EL CAMINO). GOT 5.20 NOW AND NO LONGER NEED THEM
LOCAL PICK UP E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
























[/quote]


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up gato?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

2 Members: OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 12:20 AM~15124982
> *What up gato?
> *


Hi moni aqui nomas how you been


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 07:31 AM~15125734
> *Hi moni aqui nomas how you been
> *



I'm doing good  3 1/2 months to go are you excited :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> > Bring on Frank, Todd and Compita!!! :biggrin: I'll be in Vegas!!
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 11:13 AM~15126640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what up AL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



QUE ROLLO COMPITA!! :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP COMPITA!!
P


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 10:13 AM~15126640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what up AL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


'Sup Compita, Finally back home from NM. I left with all being well again!!!! Hope it stays that way!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 10:48 AM~15126528
> *I'm doing good   3 1/2 months to go are you excited  :biggrin:
> *


Yes I'm just getting a little more stress but everything is all worth it


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 18 2009, 05:07 PM~15122397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass girl!!!


are those fucking pizza cutters behind those spokes?????ganster.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

up for sale are 4 p155/80r13 FORTUNE TIERS 50.00 TAKES THEM! CAME OFF MY LOWRIDER SHOW CAR (EL CAMINO). GOT 5.20 NOW AND NO LONGER NEED THEM
LOCAL PICK UP E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
[/quote]
[/quote]

5:20's 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 11:41 AM~15127021
> *Yes I'm just getting a little more stress but everything is all worth it
> *



don't do it! RUN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2009, 09:34 AM~15126202
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 12:41 PM~15127021
> *Yes I'm just getting a little more stress but everything is all worth it
> *


Yeah well like you said it's all worth it.. Don't listen to art he had 1 to many already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 12:59 PM~15127131
> *don't do it!  RUN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP ART? hOW YOU BEEN? :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 19 2009, 01:14 PM~15127214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ESTA ESTA RICA!!
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 12:59 PM~15127131
> *don't do it!  RUN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hahahah pinche art everything is going to be ok you better pm your adress I can send you the invitation


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 Members: OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan, Big Mando 88


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 02:00 PM~15127832
> *Hahahah pinche art everything is going to be ok you better pm your adress I can send you the invitation
> *



LOL! I will do!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

And yea playa art is not the first one saying that and probably won't be the last one lol I was always the first one saying that hahahaha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 12:14 PM~15127213
> *WHAT UP ART?    hOW YOU BEEN? :wave:
> *



Whats up OG...

I been doing good


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15127836
> *:biggrin: 3 Members: OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan, Big Mando 88
> *


sup triple og


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 03:03 PM~15127853
> *And yea playa art is not the first one saying that and probably won't be the last one lol I was always the first one saying that hahahaha
> *



PUES FUK DA HATERZ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 19 2009, 03:09 PM~15127885
> *sup triple og
> *



nOTHING MUCH JUST CHILLIN'


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 02:10 PM~15127886
> *PUES FUK DA HATERZ  :biggrin:
> *


EAsy TURBO!

Don't get all mad loca! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15127895
> *EAsy TURBO!
> 
> Don't get all mad loca! :biggrin:
> *



I'AIN'T MAD JUST SAYING HEHEHEHE REMEMBER THIS PLAYA DON'T GET MAD SHE GETS EVEN :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15127895
> *EAsy TURBO!
> 
> Don't get all mad loca! :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahha lmao that was a good one


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 02:16 PM~15127915
> *I'AIN'T MAD JUST SAYING HEHEHEHE REMEMBER THIS PLAYA DON'T GET MAD SHE GETS EVEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP AZ!!!! SUP MANDITO! SUP LOCDOWN!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 03:16 PM~15127915
> *I'AIN'T MAD JUST SAYING HEHEHEHE REMEMBER THIS PLAYA DON'T GET MAD SHE GETS EVEN  :biggrin:
> *


You tell him playa playa lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:18 PM~15127921
> *:0
> *



:biggrin: WELL YOU HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE PICINIC WITH MY 40 J/K :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 03:20 PM~15127928
> *SUP AZ!!!! SUP MANDITO! SUP LOCDOWN!
> *


Qvo puro what's good dawg ke haces


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 03:22 PM~15127936
> *You tell him playa playa lol
> *



I GOT YOUR BACK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up ivan ke haces are you ready for tomorrow


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 03:23 PM~15127941
> *Qvo puro what's good dawg ke haces
> *


Aqui no mas viendo a mi mujer aser empanadas y yo en la computadora como siempre!!
Esperando para comer!!
p :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2009, 03:24 PM~15127944
> *I GOT YOUR BACK!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha trucha remember this the vato ke dice he don't give [email protected] hahahahah lmao


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 03:26 PM~15127949
> *Aqui no mas viendo a mi mujer aser empanadas y yo en la computadora como siempre!!
> Esperando para comer!!
> p :biggrin:
> *


Hahahha pues we almost doing lo mismo hahaha viendo a mi mujer shopping for some ropa and after this a comer hahaha lmao


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15127961
> *Hahahha pues we almost doing lo mismo hahaha viendo a mi mujer shopping for some ropa and after this  a comer hahaha lmao
> *



All you mofos down there got yo emails going to yo cellphones huh?
p :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2009, 11:16 AM~15126656
> *QUE ROLLO COMPITA!!  :wave:
> *


que paso mando!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 03:30 PM~15127964
> *All you mofos down there got yo emails going to yo cellphones huh?
> p :biggrin:
> *


Ya sabes bro AZ style :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 11:24 AM~15126695
> *SUP COMPITA!!
> P
> *


que paso PURO how's it going homie?   :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

CHECK MY SUPREME THREAD!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=403611&st=2800


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 03:34 PM~15127981
> *que paso mando!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ke ondas compita are you ready lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 03:36 PM~15127992
> *que paso PURO how's it going homie?     :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


TODO BIEN COMPITA! AQUI NO MAS COMIENDO EMPANADAS!!
MI MUJER ES DE CHILE Y ASE UNAS EMPANADAS SABROSAS!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 19 2009, 12:18 PM~15126931
> *'Sup Compita, Finally back home from NM. I left with all being well again!!!! Hope it stays that way!!
> *


i'm glad you are back homie and sis got better!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 02:26 PM~15127950
> *Hahaha trucha remember this the vato ke dice he don't give [email protected] hahahahah lmao
> *


You know it.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 03:37 PM~15127996
> *Ke ondas compita are you ready lol
> *


estamos listos pa lo que venga homie y tu?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: azmobn06, compita, Art Buck, cadillacking602, locdownmexikan

:wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15127998
> *TODO BIEN COMPITA! AQUI NO MAS COMIENDO EMPANADAS!!
> MI MUJER ES DE CHILE Y ASE UNAS EMPANADAS SABROSAS!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UUUUUUmmmmmm empanadas de pina o de calabaza?ahi llevatela :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 03:46 PM~15128030
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: azmobn06, compita, Art Buck, cadillacking602, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...


WHAT'S TERMITE que paso buddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 02:47 PM~15128038
> *UUUUUUmmmmmm empanadas de pina o de calabaza?ahi llevatela  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OK Buddy you are in charge of the empanadas. BOTH kinds. next week for the set up.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:44 PM~15128020
> *You know it.
> *


x222


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15128043
> *WHAT'S    TERMITE    que paso buddy!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nada homie, just waiting to go in to work at 5pm  :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 02:46 PM~15128030
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: azmobn06, compita, Art Buck, cadillacking602, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...


 
"Joe Termite" :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:50 PM~15128049
> *"Joe Termite" :wave:
> *


what up Art    

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15128044
> *OK Buddy you are in charge of the empanadas.  BOTH kinds. next week for the set up.
> *


can i got it!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 02:50 PM~15128048
> *nada homie, just waiting to go in to work at 5pm   :angry:
> *


I will be thinking of you when I'm drinking some real cold ones tonite....sorry. :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:51 PM~15128057
> *I will be thinking of you when I'm drinking some real cold ones tonite....sorry. :cheesy:
> *



save me some, i can show up late :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 03:50 PM~15128048
> *nada homie, just waiting to go in to work at 5pm   :angry:
> *


ni modo got to do what u have too,que   no homie!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15128067
> *ni modo got to do what u have too,que     no homie!!!!!!
> *



yea, but why tonight


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 03:53 PM~15128062
> *save me some, i can show up late :biggrin:
> *


este guey, puro tomar!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 02:55 PM~15128076
> *yea, but why tonight
> *


That is just the way the cookie crumbles.........


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 03:47 PM~15128038
> *UUUUUUmmmmmm empanadas de pina o de calabaza?ahi llevatela  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DE CARNE CON CEBOLLA!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 02:57 PM~15128085
> *DE CARNE CON CEBOLLA!
> *


You are making us all hungry.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15128076
> *yea, but why tonight
> *


but don't get sad homie!!!! it's going to be OK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:58 PM~15128089
> *You are making us all hungry.
> *


X2 Y SI(AND YES) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2009, 03:57 PM~15128085
> *DE CARNE CON CEBOLLA!
> *


TAKE SOME TO VEGAS SO WE CAN TRY IT PURO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 19 2009, 04:00 PM~15128109
> *TAKE SOME TO VEGAS SO WE CAN TRY IT PURO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL TRY COMPITA! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 19 2009, 03:58 PM~15128089
> *You are making us all hungry.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ANY OF YOU LOKOS WEAR BRIM HATS? IF SO WHICH ARE THE NICE ONES?
PURO


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

greenspans


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15128164
> *greenspans
> *


THANKS TYRONE!
P


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Sep 19 2009, 04:44 PM~15128303
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


what up "HUERO"


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Que onda AZside :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 19 2009, 01:08 PM~15127176
> *:wave:
> *



WA'SAPPNIN BIG RICH? HOW YOU BEEN DOIN HOMIE?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2009, 04:56 PM~15128361
> *what up "HUERO"
> *


wutt up


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2009, 04:58 PM~15128368
> *Que onda AZside  :wave:
> *


What up how you been? :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 19 2009, 04:58 PM~15128368
> *Que onda AZside  :wave:
> *


Qvo chano como andas are you ready for tomorrow


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Everyone Have a great weekend got to go buy the beer for tonights fight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15128436
> *Qvo chano como andas are you ready for tomorrow
> *



QUE PASA GATO? Y MI INVITACION A TU BODA? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ttyl homies gotta take a trip from gilbert to sun city!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL LOWRIDER CLUB!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

GLENDALE, AZ ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2009, 05:15 PM~15128451
> *QUE PASA GATO? Y MI INVITACION A TU BODA?  :biggrin:
> *



MAYWEATHER WINS THE FIGHT BY UNANIMOUS DECISION!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

That mayweather and marquez fight was fucking weak!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 19 2009, 09:45 PM~15130048
> *That mayweather and marquez fight was fucking weak!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2009, 09:45 PM~15130047
> *MAYWEATHER WINS THE FIGHT BY UNANIMOUS DECISION!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 19 2009, 09:45 PM~15130048
> *That mayweather and marquez fight was fucking weak!!!!
> *


fuck yeah it was they were fighting like little bitches!!!! :angry:
But won my money that's all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 19 2009, 10:45 PM~15130048
> *That mayweather and marquez fight was fucking weak!!!!
> *


THAT'S SOME REAL SHIT, BUT IT WAS FREE TO WATCH THANK GOD :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2009, 09:52 PM~15130090
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2009, 05:15 PM~15128451
> *QUE PASA GATO? Y MI INVITACION A TU BODA?  :biggrin:
> *


Pm adress las voy a mandar en dec


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:05 AM~15131055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good dawg


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 19 2009, 08:45 PM~15130048
> *That mayweather and marquez fight was fucking weak!!!!
> *


Thats why UFC is the Shit these days!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats up Az?? Everyone Crudo from last night??


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 20 2009, 09:15 AM~15132301
> *Thats why UFC is the Shit these days!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Boxing is going down the drain. Its too damn fixed.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 20 2009, 09:51 AM~15132461
> *Boxing is going down the drain. Its too damn fixed.
> *


fucking mayweather kept running from marquez. Marquez was ready to box! Only good thing i didnt have to pay for the fight! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Sep 20 2009, 08:16 AM~15131924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see you mofos @ 12:30!!!! Have the beer on chill! lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 20 2009, 09:58 AM~15132490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Whats good AZ!!!!! :cheesy: 

dgWugsXqkew&feature


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

hey i got 4 new chrome cylinder style accumulators with all the fittings asking 300 pm if intrested :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Sep 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15129363
> *GLENDALE, AZ ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


i like it......3


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 20 2009, 08:16 AM~15131924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very excited about this :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!! 

Here's for posting it twice... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuck mondays and work


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2009, 06:01 AM~15139166
> *Fuck mondays and work
> *


:yes: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2009, 05:01 AM~15139166
> *Fuck mondays and work
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2009, 05:01 AM~15139166
> *Fuck mondays and work
> *


x3


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup AZ Familia! Had my layitlow name changed from

Big Mando 88 to BigMandoAZ! 

I dont have my 88 anymore so that name had to go!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sucks to be out of work!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:26 AM~15140505
> *Sup AZ Familia! Had my layitlow name changed from
> 
> Big Mando 88 to BigMandoAZ!
> ...



THAT MEANS I MAY NOT RECOGNIZE YOU ANYMORE!
P


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST ADDED TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW THIS YEAR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: 

TRAFFIC CAR SHOW LINK BELOW! :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15138902


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 10:26 AM~15140505
> *Sup AZ Familia! Had my layitlow name changed from
> 
> Big Mando 88 to BigMandoAZ!
> ...



:thumbsup: That fits you more homie... since you're AZ's official "*LOW*TOGRAPHER" :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 12:41 PM~15142065
> *:thumbsup: That fits you more homie... since you're AZ's official "LOWTOGRAPHER" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 01:44 PM~15142091
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Simon homie... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

according to the countdown clock on bigmandoaz.com we have 

We have 19 days, 11 hours, 08 mins til the VEGAS SHOW!!!!!

Where is the official az-side party gonna be at???


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2009, 05:01 AM~15139166
> *Fuck mondays and work
> *


x48


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142154
> *according to the countdown clock on bigmandoaz.com we have
> 
> We have 19 days, 11 hours, 08 mins til the VEGAS SHOW!!!!!
> ...



Can't wait...



























Party :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 12:50 PM~15142139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, PURO CERVANTES

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64


:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2009, 01:03 PM~15142278
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup loco


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 12:57 PM~15142212
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, PURO CERVANTES
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave: What's up phxrojoe and azroller?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 21 2009, 01:50 PM~15142760
> *:wave: What's up phxrojoe and azroller?
> *


getting ready for vegas


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, gzking, Lunas64

You got mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uce & Lowrider Supreme Reppin in Sweden!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Ryder IV Life*, Teamblowme602, DanielDucati, Lowrider Style CC, Techniquesphx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Our New Mexico Chapter is in our "Lowrider Style Events"
And we got a new bad ass hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Videos" page.
Enjoy!!!!!</span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 21 2009, 05:41 PM~15145074
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Our New Mexico Chapter is in our "Lowrider Style Events"
> And we got a new bad ass hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Videos" page.
> Enjoy!!!!!</span>
> *


thats my girl Jamie! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 21 2009, 01:34 PM~15142010
> *JUST ADDED TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW THIS YEAR!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 12:51 PM~15142154
> *according to the countdown clock on bigmandoaz.com we have
> 
> We have 19 days, 11 hours, 08 mins til the VEGAS SHOW!!!!!
> ...


x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 06:43 PM~15145101
> *thats my girl Jamie! :biggrin:
> *



Link? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 06:04 PM~15145354
> *Link? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


her myspace is private. she just came out in Impalas too.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

check this shit out!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:11 PM~15145419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok... Fisheye shot that in PHX... I member... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 06:23 PM~15145551
> *Oh ok... Fisheye shot that in PHX... I member... :biggrin:
> *


yessir


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:10 AM~15140385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Thanks Mando! The only touch that is missing in this pic, is the ladies that run you men....LMAO!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Sep 21 2009, 06:26 PM~15145600
> *This is awesome! Thanks Mando! The only touch that is missing in this pic, is the ladies that run you men....LMAO!
> *


where were you at????? I heard about the FBomb fines....lol


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

FOR SALE 24' INTERSTATE CAR HAULER. HEAVY DUTY AXLES AND MANY UPGRADES USED ONLY A COUPLE TIMES $7000.00  may concider parcial trade for some paint work..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 20 2009, 10:16 AM~15131924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 06:11 PM~15145419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:29 PM~15145641
> *where were you at????? I heard about the FBomb fines....lol
> *



:scrutinize: :dunno:

F-BOMBS?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wat up mondizzal aka big mando 88 aka big mando az aka ................................................................................................................................................................well i leave it at that


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

fart bombs? u got a ticket for that?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 06:43 PM~15145821
> *:scrutinize: :dunno:
> 
> F-BOMBS?
> *


fuck this, fuck that, fuck shit f-bombs


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:13 PM~15146231
> *fuck this, fuck that, fuck shit f-bombs
> *


FINES FOR THAT??  :wow: 


fUCK...  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

oooooohhhh


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

whats happenin fellas??


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

chillen hows the el


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 05:43 PM~15145101
> *thats my girl Jamie! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 


























Both will be at that show!!! :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks so good we're gonna post her again!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:35 PM~15146528
> *She looks so good we're gonna post her again!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP AZ! WE GOT CONFIRMATION ON SOME CALI CLUBS ROLLIN IN TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT! GOING TO BE A MIX OF AZ & CALI LOWRIDERS! :biggrin: 

CLUB UNITY AZ&CALI STYLE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke pasa AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:35 PM~15146528
> *She looks so good we're gonna post her again!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Here's some good pics my homie Trav took... hope he don't mind me posting... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 07:47 PM~15146687
> *Here's some good pics my homie Trav took... hope he don't mind me posting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOTDAMN


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOCIETY WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:50 PM~15146735
> *HOTDAMN
> *



:werd:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Sep 21 2009, 07:51 PM~15146755
> *SOCIETY WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


HELL YEAH THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BRO!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:50 PM~15146735
> *HOTDAMN
> *


XXXXX2222


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 21 2009, 09:06 PM~15146975
> *XXXXX2222
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15146765
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!!!!
This is turning into BOOTY MONDAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15147232
> *Dam!!!!
> This is turning into BOOTY MONDAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ITS OFFICIAL MONDAYS ON THE AZ-SIDE ARE NOW "BOOTY MONDAYS"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15147279
> *ITS OFFICIAL MONDAYS ON THE AZ-SIDE ARE NOW "BOOTY MONDAYS"
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

damn this fucker got some good pics in his photobucket... :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 08:41 PM~15147525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SEE BADASS!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: gzking, compita, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10
:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15146765
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:   :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15148149
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: gzking, compita, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10
> :wave:
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE? :wave: I AM JUST ENJOYING THE "VIEW" ON AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, COMPITA, D.J. Midnite, RC6DEUCE


QUE ROLLO COMPITA!!! :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

x200 !!! i agree there is some nice EYE candy in here


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15148181
> *QUE PASA HOMIE?  :wave: I AM JUST ENJOYING THE "VIEW" ON AZ SIDE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Me too Bro!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 21 2009, 09:24 PM~15148220
> *x200 !!! i agree there is some nice EYE candy in here
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15148181
> *QUE PASA HOMIE?  :wave: I AM JUST ENJOYING THE "VIEW" ON AZ SIDE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2009, 08:23 PM~15148211
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, COMPITA, D.J. Midnite, RC6DEUCE
> QUE ROLLO COMPITA!!! :wave:
> *


Sup Fellas??!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2009, 09:23 PM~15148211
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, COMPITA, D.J. Midnite, RC6DEUCE
> QUE ROLLO COMPITA!!! :wave:
> *


nada aqui nomas trying to catch up on these pages homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 21 2009, 09:33 PM~15148359
> *Sup Fellas??!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :wave:    :h5:  :h5:
> *


'sup homie!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15148241
> *Me too Bro!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 21 2009, 09:32 PM~15148339
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY...QUE TRANZA? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 21 2009, 09:33 PM~15148359
> *Sup Fellas??!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :wave:    :h5:  :h5:
> *



NUTHIN MUCH.....JUS CHILLIN ON LIL! :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 07:47 PM~15146687
> *Here's some good pics my homie Trav took... hope he don't mind me posting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hay Nalgame dios :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 09:47 PM~15146687
> *Here's some good pics my homie Trav took... hope he don't mind me posting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man if ya post these kinds of pics everyday I am going to have to come and hang out in this thread more often :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TITTY TUESDAYS!!!!!</span> :cheesy:

DTBMi6lNcsE&feature


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker :biggrin: 


WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2009, 12:13 PM~15152792
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker  :biggrin:
> WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER?
> *


:wave: Sup Moni? You already know.. 

Fuck work! :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 11:55 AM~15153158
> *:wave: Sup Moni? You already know..
> 
> Fuck work! :angry:
> *



Hi :wave: Yup fuck work and the haterz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 AM~15151723
> *TITTY TUESDAYS!!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> DTBMi6lNcsE&feature
> *


Yes it is!!!! :biggrin: 



OK, Here is a break down of what to post on the days of the week! 


_Monday is_ *"Booty Mondays"*

_Tuesday is_ *"BIG TITTY Tuesday"*

_Wednesday is_ ????????????

_Thursday is_ *"TORTA THURSDAY"*

_Friday is_ *"Freak of the Week" *

Saturday & Sunday are left opening for *"Random Picture Post"*


Wed is opening for ideas??? Who has em??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

OFFCICIAL LOWRIDER SUPREME ROLL CALL in show & events

This event is *free* to show! Hosted by Uce C.C. Phx, Techniques C.C. Arizona, Sixty4 Promotions & BigMando Photography / BigMandoaz.com


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Sep 22 2009, 02:51 PM~15154833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn we will be in vegas! Can I make a donation before I roll out of town????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 01:28 PM~15154665
> *Yes it is!!!!  :biggrin:
> OK, Here is a break down of what to post on the days of the week!
> Monday is "Booty Mondays"
> ...


I got it: WTF Wednesdays!! Post some crazy ass Hyna!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah just hit up that number on the flyer,myself 602 481 3939 or Big Al from M&sons 602 434 3067 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 22 2009, 02:56 PM~15154892
> *I got it: WTF Wednesdays!! Post some crazy ass Hyna!!
> *


or how about "whore Wednesdays or Wednesday whores"?..................something like that?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Sep 22 2009, 02:59 PM~15154933
> *yeah just hit up that number on the flyer,myself 602 481 3939 or Big Al from M&sons 602 434 3067  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool We'll get with you guys before we head out! Gotta support the community!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 03:08 PM~15155017
> *Cool We'll get with you guys before we head out! Gotta support the community!
> *


good looking out


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

damn it i'm a day late..... :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 22 2009, 04:24 PM~15155841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGRICH KNOWS WAT DAY IT IS!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15146765
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> ...



THESE ARE SOME NICE ASS LOOKING GIRLS...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Who remembers this?
This one's for Todd & the Majestic's!!!!!  

bS1vI61v0LM&feature


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What about lesbians wednesday post pic of 2 girls making up uuuuuwwwweeee


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

sup homies!
PURO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo puro ke haces


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 07:00 PM~15157483
> *What about lesbians wednesday post pic of 2 girls making up uuuuuwwwweeee
> *


I like lesbian wednesday! anybody else????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

VEGAS QUESTION!!!! 

_Which one of your homies will drop before 10pm_????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 08:24 PM~15157707
> *VEGAS QUESTION!!!!
> 
> Which one of your homies will drop before 10pm????
> *


*
Puto* el que caiga antes de las 10 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 07:25 PM~15157727
> *
> Puto el que caiga antes de las 10 :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Knightstalker, locdownmexikan

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 08:29 PM~15157774
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Knightstalker, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good thing I'm not going to Vegas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 08:32 PM~15157806
> *Good thing I'm not going to Vegas
> *



2 beers and your out huh fool? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:29 PM~15157774
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Knightstalker, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 07:32 PM~15157806
> *Good thing I'm not going to Vegas
> *


your going, we'll smuggle you in the same box we smuggle puro in with


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15157833
> *2 beers and your out huh fool? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 08:34 PM~15157841
> *your going, we'll smuggle you in the same box we smuggle puro in with
> *



:thumbsup: There you go... Shit vegas is only like 4hours away!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15157833
> *2 beers and your out huh fool? :biggrin:
> *


With 2 redbulls I'm out lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15157860
> *:thumbsup: There you go... Shit vegas is only like 4hours away!
> *


we can put him in the dash


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 08:36 PM~15157868
> *With 2 redbulls I'm out lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 07:07 PM~15157539
> *Qvo puro ke haces
> *


Trabajando hombre!
TU sabes!
PURO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I got it homie's!!!!!!
Wet & Wild Wedsdays!!!!!
Post pic's or videos of hynas all wet!!!!
Water! Oil! It don't matter!!!!!! :cheesy: 

ekS2tX6YLJg&feature


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:34 PM~15157841
> *your going, we'll smuggle you in the same box we smuggle puro in with
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOX.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:36 PM~15157882
> *we can put him in the dash
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are so sweet


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15158041
> *You guys are so sweet
> *


you know we got love for you Gato!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15158041


 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:54 PM~15158124
> *hey did justin talk to you about sonic?
> *


Yea already told him I'm down just need the date


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 22 2009, 07:57 PM~15158155
> *Yea already told him I'm down just need the date
> *


cool he'll let you know!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

locdownmexikan, when is the bachelor party?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:24 PM~15157707
> *VEGAS QUESTION!!!!
> 
> Which one of your homies will drop before 10pm????
> ...


i say it will be gzking couse he dont drink. ima get him a four foot margarita then its lights out :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158236
> *i say it will be gzking couse he dont drink. ima get him a four foot margarita then its lights out :roflmao:
> *


We will see , I usually drink when i go out of town , then there is no RULES :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158236
> *i say it will be gzking couse he dont drink. ima get him a four foot margarita then its lights out :roflmao:
> *


All bet are open! Who wants in? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 22 2009, 08:04 PM~15158247
> *We will see , I usually drink when i go out of town , then there is no RULES  :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158236
> *i say it will be gzking couse he dont drink. ima get him a four foot margarita then its lights out :roflmao:
> *


Wasn't he drinking that one night at the monastery?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:16 PM~15157615
> *I like lesbian wednesday! anybody else????
> *


Lesbian wednesday sounds good.. You got my vote.... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

DIDN'T KNOW YOU COULD BUY TICKET ONLINE?
P


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 09:11 PM~15158363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 They started the show an hour or two earlier? :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15158427
> *DIDN'T KNOW YOU COULD BUY TICKET ONLINE?
> P
> *



Fuck that... bracelets at move in are cheaper...


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 08:10 PM~15158340
> *Wasn't he drinking that one night at the monastery?
> *


might have been. its been awhile. we got to do that again now that its cooler


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15158469
> *might have been. its been awhile. we got to do that again now that its cooler
> *


yeah its nice out tonight!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 08:17 PM~15158455
> *Fuck that... bracelets at move in are cheaper...
> *


i hope the bracelets are still 30


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 09:22 PM~15158533
> *i hope the bracelets are still 30
> *



Me too... but at least you get IN and OUT privileges... :biggrin:


Plus you get to stay for the awards...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2009, 08:24 PM~15158569
> *Me too... but at least you get IN and OUT privileges... :biggrin:
> Plus you get to stay for the awards...
> *


 true


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 09:25 PM~15158587
> *true
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH LOVE TO LL MY AZ RIDERS LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AT THE SHOW REPRESENT WHAT PHX IS ABOUT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 09:11 PM~15158363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15158533
> *i hope the bracelets are still 30
> *


Make sure buy your bands during move in on Fri or Sat, they go up everyday! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Sep 22 2009, 10:16 PM~15159392
> *Make sure buy your bands during move in on Fri or Sat, they go up everyday!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :werd:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:42 PM~15158858
> *MUCH LOVE TO LL MY AZ RIDERS LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AT THE SHOW REPRESENT WHAT PHX IS ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


share your AVATAR PIC ???


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 22 2009, 10:42 PM~15158858
> *MUCH LOVE TO LL MY AZ RIDERS LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AT THE SHOW REPRESENT WHAT PHX IS ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


cute


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 22 2009, 06:10 PM~15155688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 22 2009, 09:35 PM~15159636
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU FOUND A NEW TOPIC TO CHECK OUT


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 22 2009, 09:29 PM~15159544
> *share your AVATAR PIC ???
> *


OH U WANT TO SEE ME REPRESENT MY TEAM HUH LOL OK


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15159923
> *OH U WANT TO SEE ME REPRESENT MY TEAM HUH LOL OK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We'll start off "WET & WILD WEDSDAY" off like this!!!!!!</span> :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 22 2009, 08:42 PM~15158858
> *MUCH LOVE TO LL MY AZ RIDERS LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AT THE SHOW REPRESENT WHAT PHX IS ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15158533
> *i hope the bracelets are still 30
> *


i was told they went up to 40


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az, who is showing this weekend????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 23 2009, 12:04 AM~15160882
> *whats up az, who is showing this weekend????
> *


The N I will be in the house


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont knw what 2day is but i doubt u all will care :thumbsup: 

http://www.submityourflicks.com/videos/131...-pussy-rub.html


<div style="margin:auto" align="center"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.SubmitYourFlicks.com/embedded/1311" width="665" height="540"><param name="AllowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="movie" value="http://www.SubmitYourFlicks.com/embedded/1311"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.SubmitYourFlicks.com/embedded/1311" AllowScriptAccess="always" wmode="transparent" allowfullscreen="true" width="665" height="540"></embed></object>
Click here for More Free Porn Movies</div>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 22 2009, 09:29 PM~15159544
> *share your AVATAR PIC ???
> *


x2


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2009, 07:16 PM~15157615
> *I like lesbian wednesday! anybody else????
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Well here goes your morning movie homie's!!!
Here's wet & wild and leb. wedsday put together!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

AZCF-zqmQJ8&feature


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 23 2009, 12:29 AM~15160998
> *The N I will be in the house
> *


awwww shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 07:16 AM~15161988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know the g-town boyz we be there ready to go live,


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 23 2009, 03:47 AM~15161336
> *x2
> *


x3 post da goods


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

All Lesbian Club Members .......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































And Solo Riders Welcome...




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

thats what i'm talkn bout.....


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 23 2009, 02:16 PM~15165682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the one in blue!!!!1


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 23 2009, 01:44 PM~15165945
> *ill take the one in blue!!!!1
> *


go for it Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 23 2009, 03:44 PM~15165945
> *ill take the one in blue!!!!1
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I found this site if anyone is looking for that old west coast rap... the GOOD shit... :biggrin:


http://187umkillah.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

See if you see your ride!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

up for sale. letz make some deals..mabe do some trade and cash.This is almost new used twice 24'interstate with all upgrades.let me know.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

also 4 sale 2003 h2 hummer over 150k invested.over 70 tvs, 30" dubs,lambo doors , candy paint, to much to list.


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

FOR ALL THOSE REQUESTS WANTING TO SEE ME REPRESENT MY TEAM!! MUCH LOVE AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...










nice!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

WHAT IT DO AZ ?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM!
:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........CAN WE GET ONE CHECHE SHOT??????????
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP AZ!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 24 2009, 09:30 AM~15173440
> *........CAN WE GET ONE CHECHE SHOT??????????
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


X2!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDERS!! :wave:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 24 2009, 09:30 AM~15173440
> *........CAN WE GET ONE CHECHE SHOT??????????
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



X3


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 24 2009, 10:30 AM~15173440
> *........CAN WE GET ONE CHECHE SHOT??????????
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: FUCKIN JEREMY... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALRIGHT, BABYGIRL HOW BOUT TAKING THAT JACKET OFF???? AND LEAVE DA GLASSES ON:biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COWBOYS STILL SUCK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 24 2009, 12:54 PM~15175235
> *
> *


LECHITA! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

hey i got 4 new chrome cylinder style accumulators with all the fittings asking 300 or trade for some 13x7s pm if intrested :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 24 2009, 04:03 PM~15177166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm thinking you guys are all about the girls, 8 and above.


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 24 2009, 03:14 PM~15177284
> *I'm thinking you guys are all about the girls, 8 and above.
> 
> 
> ...


Homer!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: Good looking out Homer!!! #14 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

I love me sum "TORTAS"


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat up AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH LOVE AZ AND THX FOR ALL THE LOVE AND NO CHECHIE SHOTS BOYZ THIS ISN'T PLAYBOY ITS LAY IT LOW WANNA GET TO KNOW ME HIT ME UP KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES COWBOYZ BABY!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:14 PM~15179649
> *MUCH LOVE AZ AND THX FOR ALL THE LOVE AND NO CHECHIE SHOTS BOYZ THIS ISN'T PLAYBOY ITS LAY IT LOW WANNA GET TO KNOW ME HIT ME UP KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES COWBOYZ BABY!!!
> *



HOW BOUT A CHI-CHI SHOT AT THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND POSING ON A LOW-LOW??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















J/K!!!!! :cheesy: OR AM I????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 24 2009, 04:03 PM~15177166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



QUE ROLLO HOMIE? EL MONTE LOOKS VERY NICE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We forgot this one homie's!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, gzking, EndLess, locdownmexikan


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15169861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W :0 W!!!!! Nice


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Sep 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15169106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Sep 23 2009, 09:15 PM~15169151
> *also 4 sale 2003 h2 hummer over 150k invested.over 70 tvs, 30" dubs,lambo doors , candy paint, to much to list.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 23 2009, 12:43 PM~15164214
> *you know the g-town boyz we be there ready to go live,
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 23 2009, 03:04 PM~15165587
> *All Lesbian Club Members .......
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THIS TOPIC...... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Sep 24 2009, 10:33 PM~15180380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin Renzo... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Sep 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15177245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Once again. Halloween is just around the corner. Anyone having a Halloween party and looking for a D.J. hit me up. At the moment, I'm available. Below is my imfo.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo mando buenos diAZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2009, 10:23 AM~15184284
> *Qvo mando buenos diAZ
> *


QUE TRANZA GATO :biggrin: QUE HACES BUDDY?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 24 2009, 11:36 PM~15181100
> *Fuckin Renzo... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MOVE IN DAY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 25 2009, 10:31 AM~15184351
> *QUE TRANZA GATO :biggrin: QUE HACES BUDDY?
> *


Nada bro voy saliendo del trabajo going to wash my ride and do a little wax on it and going to the move in today


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 25 2009, 12:52 PM~15184955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 My name is Knightstalker... 

And I am an Alcoholic... :biggrin: 

I saw the bud before the butt... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo ruben ke haces


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 25 2009, 12:04 PM~15185058
> * My name is Knightstalker...
> 
> And I am an Alcoholic... :biggrin:
> ...


X2 and I don't drink :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2009, 01:06 PM~15185073
> *Qvo ruben ke haces
> *


Aqui nomas... En la feria de burque... Bout to watch some mariachis and drink some beers :biggrin:


Oh they playing oldies before the mariachis too...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*FOR SALE!!!!!!*

hey az i have a chrome driveline for a fleetwood cadillac big body with a 6" slip, with a new yoke, and a new u-joint.........P/M ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 25 2009, 12:27 PM~15185234
> *FOR SALE!!!!!!
> 
> hey az i have a chrome driveline for a fleetwood cadillac big body with a 6" slip, with a new yoke, and a new u-joint.........P/M ME PLEASE!!!!
> *



WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2009, 12:01 PM~15185031
> *Nada bro voy saliendo del trabajo going to wash my ride and do a little wax on it and going to the move in today
> *



ORALE GATO :thumbsup: ES TODO BUDDY!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 25 2009, 11:39 AM~15184855
> *MOVE IN DAY :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Its Friday people!!! Hope this gets you in the mood for the weekend!!! Enjoy!!!!






Have a GREAT weekend AZ.!!!!!! The first round is on me!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 25 2009, 12:35 PM~15185308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I FEEL LIKE DRINKING MY SARROWS AWAY!!!!!! LOL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 25 2009, 11:44 AM~15185399
> *CHILLIN HOMIE JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT DOGG!!!!
> NOW I FEEL LIKE DRINKING MY SARROWS AWAY!!!!!!  LOL
> *


Glad I could be of help..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 25 2009, 12:48 PM~15185436
> *Glad I could be of help..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:    :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


LOL MY DAMN CAR IS NOT GOING TO BE READY FOR THE SHOW!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 25 2009, 11:51 AM~15185458
> *LOL MY DAMN CAR IS NOT GOING TO BE READY FOR THE SHOW!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Gotta think possitive, ++++++++++++ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 25 2009, 12:51 PM~15185458
> *LOL MY DAMN CAR IS NOT GOING TO BE READY FOR THE SHOW!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Pinche gordo estupido pues ke has estado haciendo fool


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

This is for all the Tequilla drinkers on L.I.L.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

*Come out and check out the live music and show your ride*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

another food drive and cruise from C.P.L.C.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 25 2009, 01:50 PM~15186422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:14 PM~15179649
> *MUCH LOVE AZ AND THX FOR ALL THE LOVE AND NO CHECHIE SHOTS BOYZ THIS ISN'T PLAYBOY ITS LAY IT LOW WANNA GET TO KNOW ME HIT ME UP KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL HOMIES COWBOYZ BABY!!!
> *


put em on da glass at da show, i'm keeping it old school too.... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 25 2009, 02:50 PM~15186422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TOMASA???
WOW WE FINALLY GOT TO SEE LAS CHI CHIS!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

hy2cfX3g-1c&feature=related


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 25 2009, 05:05 PM~15187390
> *THAT TOMASA???
> WOW WE FINALLY GOT TO SEE LAS CHI CHIS!!!
> *


yessir


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We forgot this one homie's!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

x2 YOU'VE MADE MY DAY I'VE ALWAYS WANTED 2 SEE TOMASA BIG MELONES. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHERE IS EVERYONE AT???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Mesa Chapter got their 1st banner!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHOW IS PACKED WITH LOW LOWS! :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

pics


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 25 2009, 10:22 PM~15190203
> *SHOW IS PACKED WITH LOW LOWS! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 25 2009, 10:20 PM~15190189
> *Mesa Chapter got their 1st banner!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I know homie! One of my lil ones is sick so I gotta take care of the family before the show. I'll be there on sunday. See all you homie there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15185786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is!!


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thought we'd brighten up your morning with this!!! :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 26 2009, 09:49 AM~15192461
> *Thought we'd brighten up your morning with this!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


K. GOTTA DRIVE TO CALI TO GET MY CAR WASH....... :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15192184
> *lol pinchi enano culiado, thanks for looking out last night!!!!
> yes it is!!
> *


Ya sabes bro I always got your lower back


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

wrist bands where $30. i may have an extra one. pm me before 415pm today if you want to buy it


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

isnt there a show going on today at the civic? the az supershow? :uh: :uh:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

yup 2 day show. i got an extra band


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15192184
> *lol pinchi enano culiado, thanks for looking out last night!!!!
> yes it is!!
> *


Ya sabes bro I always got your back and your lowerback


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 26 2009, 04:10 PM~15194202
> *Ya sabes bro I always got your back and your lowerback
> *


a guey,ya lo dijistes 2 veces guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 26 2009, 07:34 PM~15195325
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 80chevy (Aug 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just a few of the many pic's we took!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 26 2009, 03:07 PM~15193927
> *Ya sabes bro I always got your lower back
> *


cause you like it when i turn around real fast and poke your eyes out!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 26 2009, 05:08 PM~15194512
> *a guey,ya lo dijistes 2 veces guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ke te importa metiche hahahaha you have to remember this is a lots of lower back on this mofo so I have to make sure ke toda cuente :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up Gente! If you have kids with bikes at the show let them know Im covering all the bikes for Sprockets Magazine. I'll see all you homies ath the show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2009, 07:50 AM~15198321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds good mando


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 26 2009, 11:27 PM~15197058
> *Just a few of the many pic's we took!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

With the pic's we're posting we decided to focus on the patterns and chrome......
Enjoy as we post them over the next few days.


----------



## alonzo (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 27 2009, 06:37 AM~15197847
> *Ke te importa metiche hahahaha you have to remember this is a lots of lower back on this mofo so I have to make sure ke toda cuente  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja estupido!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

CONGRATS to all the CLUBS and SOLO RIDERS who took TROPHIES HOME !!! AZ LOOKED REAL GOOD OUT THERE !!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 28 2009, 03:35 AM~15204986
> *pics
> *


thats what i'm saying!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

So who took a trophy and in what class?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooh Wee's Back In The House!!!!!  

__eFwh5Ppq0&feature


----------



## Mr. Ooh Wee (Sep 26, 2009)

OOOOOH WEEEEE!!! THIS IS WHAT WENT DOWN @ THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND PART 2 ON THE WAY <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/__eFwh5Ppq0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/__eFwh5Ppq0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:58 AM~15206349
> *So who took a trophy and in what class?
> *


UCE took 2nd place trike(Sal) , first place custom suv (James), and first place street suv (Jason)


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE!!
P


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 28 2009, 09:13 AM~15207065
> *Ooh Wee's Back In The House!!!!!
> 
> __eFwh5Ppq0&feature
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:58 AM~15206349
> *So who took a trophy and in what class?
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2009, 12:17 PM~15208278
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anymore pics of the show


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 28 2009, 02:44 PM~15209635
> *anymore pics of the show
> *


x2 who took pics???? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Al Luna shopping for a new thonga for Vegas!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey homies I posted some pics on my thread in post your rides!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Didn't take alot of them but here are a few..............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

A select few:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15211191
> *A select few:
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff there homie! Much respect! What kinda tripod do you have?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

baddest car in the show it looks like......good thing i didnt pay or even went....looks like the same oh bunch....i can see them for free in the westside crusing....... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the pics and nice video....you saved me gas and money this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 28 2009, 05:38 PM~15211552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its not about the money or time, its about the time you get to kick it with all the homies, and yes you can kick it with the homies on the west side but its a different scene where all the homies from all the parts of the vally come to kick it!!!!...... my 2 cents


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06 nice pics homie!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 28 2009, 06:53 AM~15205439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic's ese Mike!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2009, 06:05 PM~15211789
> *azmobn06 nice pics homie!!!!
> *


X2 homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2009, 04:28 PM~15210751
> *Didn't take alot of them but here are a few..............
> 
> 
> ...


Great job homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 06:07 PM~15211803
> *Lol
> *


lol i probably would've said the same thing if i couldnt go!!!!!! j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15211191
> *A select few:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ese!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2009, 06:04 PM~15211777
> *its not about the money or time, its about the time you get to kick it with all the homies, and yes you can kick it with the homies on the west side but its a different scene where all the homies from all the parts of the vally come to kick it!!!!...... my 2 cents
> *


My 2 cents.... I went to support the az homies but most of all I was there to cover the bikes. Gotta make sure the kids get a chance to repp their rides in a mag too. The little homies are left out a lot. They don't get the coverage and recognition they deserve. I don't mind taking time out of my day to support the future of lowriding!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 04:24 PM~15210704
> *Hey homies I posted some pics on my thread in post your rides!
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 06:15 PM~15211899
> *My 2 cents.... I went to support the az homies but most of all I was there to cover the bikes. Gotta make sure the kids get a chance to repp their rides in a mag too. The little homies are left out a lot. They don't get the coverage and recognition they deserve. I don't mind taking time out of my day to support the future of lowriding!
> *


yup your right homie, you should sign in at a big brother program!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2009, 06:19 PM~15211936
> *yup your right homie, you should sign in at a  big brother program!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 can i be your lil brother...maybe i need to take up a hobbie...besides lowriding....


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2009, 06:04 PM~15211777
> *its not about the money or time, its about the time you get to kick it with all the homies, and yes you can kick it with the homies on the west side but its a different scene where all the homies from all the parts of the vally come to kick it!!!!...... my 2 cents
> *


 :0 THAT BOY GOT KNOWLEDGE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And again...
Here goes the video!!!

__eFwh5Ppq0&feature

Here's your link to other pic's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 28 2009, 06:17 PM~15211910
> *EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!
> *


lol Thanks homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2009, 06:19 PM~15211936
> *yup your right homie, you should sign in at a  big brother program!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i tried but they said I had to many tattoos! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 28 2009, 07:10 PM~15212519
> *And again...
> Here goes the video!!!
> 
> ...


nice pics homie!!!! good job


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 28 2009, 06:53 PM~15212315
> *:0 can i be your lil brother...maybe i need to take up a hobbie...besides lowriding....
> *


DRINKING IS MY OTHER HOBBY!!!!! :biggrin: 

Am I'm the only one that noticed or was this the only show I have been to this year were nobody was walking around with a red cup in their hand???


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

DRINKING.....I DO WORK FOR A BEER COMPANY.....


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

the show looked nice unity mike ur ride looks f n bad and blosses car looks realy good as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 28 2009, 08:06 PM~15213277
> *the show looked nice unity mike ur ride looks f n bad  and blosses car looks realy good as well.  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Big T! I was looking for the "aphrodisiac"


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15213313
> *Sup Big T! I was looking for the "aphrodisiac"
> *


ya we had other things goin on this weekend. but vegas is right around the corner so its cool.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 28 2009, 06:04 PM~15211777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 28 2009, 08:17 PM~15213407
> *ya we had other things goin on this weekend. but vegas is right around the corner so its cool.
> *


Hell yeah! Going to be a good weekend


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ! My tio passed this weekend. Im trying to help my tia. She has 5 kids , and realy needs all the help she can get. Me and My familia would greatly appreciate any support from the lowrider scene. Thanks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Sep 28 2009, 08:06 PM~15213277
> *the show looked nice unity mike ur ride looks f n bad  and blosses car looks realy good as well.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 28 2009, 08:21 PM~15213479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be there!!!
CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 07:50 PM~15213045
> *DRINKING IS MY OTHER HOBBY!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Am I'm the only one that noticed or was this the only show I have been to this year were nobody was walking around with a red cup in their hand???
> *


no beer garden :thumbsdown:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2009, 08:32 PM~15213608
> *no beer garden :thumbsdown:
> *


they had no beer garden? thats the best part


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Sep 28 2009, 08:32 PM~15213608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sober at this show. I was starting to notice things. Did you guys know Roger is mexican. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:32 PM~15213601
> *We'll be there!!!
> CLUB UNITY!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE TODD ON HIS AWARDS!!!
"BEST OF SHOW"
 ALWAYS REPPIN MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 28 2009, 08:43 PM~15213796
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE TODD ON HIS AWARDS!!!
> "BEST OF SHOW"
> ALWAYS REPPIN MAJESTICS GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BAM!









Let's get one more little show in before VEGAS!!!!!!

Who is down? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Is this the same event?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 27 2009, 11:38 AM~15199085
> *jajajaja estupido!!!
> *


Hey dawg thanks for comming to my house sunday


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 28 2009, 09:41 PM~15214386
> *Is this the same event?
> 
> 
> ...


nope, that one is on 67th and indian school this saturday from 5:30 to 9:30, come check it out


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2009, 12:55 PM~15208594
> *what up homie
> *



QUE ROLLO TERMITE :biggrin: VERY NICE PICS!!! :thumbsup: I TOOK A BUNCH OF PICS BUT I CANT FIND MY FREAKIN' USB CORD SO I CAN UPLOAD THEM!!!!!! :angry:  :burn: :buttkick: :rant: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2009, 08:32 PM~15213608
> *no beer garden :thumbsdown:
> *


WTF you mean no beer. This aint church.


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 28 2009, 07:41 PM~15213756
> *I was sober at this show. I was starting to notice things. Did you guys know Roger is mexican. LOL :biggrin:
> *



WHAT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2009, 09:49 PM~15214511
> *Hey dawg thanks for comming to my house sunday
> *



What's up Gato? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Sep 28 2009, 06:53 PM~15212315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for inviting me and my lady homie and blas :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2009, 04:31 PM~15210778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All Clean Rides


----------



## 602 Youngster AZ (Sep 29, 2009)

WHATS UP CHUCK???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats going on chucky66


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

whats up Ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 PM~15215567
> *whats up Ben!
> *


did you make it home ok last night


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 28 2009, 10:56 PM~15215275
> *What's up Gato?  :biggrin:
> *


Playa you 2 muchas gracias


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ! My tio passed this weekend. Im trying to help my tia. She has 5 kids , and realy needs all the help she can get. Me and My familia would greatly appreciate any support from the lowrider scene. Thanks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 29 2009, 04:07 AM~15216049
> *Playa you 2 muchas gracias
> *


WHAT UP GATO :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics mikey!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2009, 09:31 AM~15217555
> *nice pics mikey!!!!!!!
> *



X2!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

__eFwh5Ppq0&feature
....5;57  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE LUV YOU AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Sep 29 2009, 09:32 AM~15218065
> *__eFwh5Ppq0&feature
> ....5;57    :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *



After this chick walks off the stage, what is the name of the song that is playing?? Can anyone help with this?????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ! My tio passed this weekend. Im trying to help my tia. She has 5 kids , and realy needs all the help she can get. Me and My familia would greatly appreciate any support from the lowrider scene. Thanks


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 29 2009, 04:07 AM~15216049
> *Playa you 2 muchas gracias
> *



Anytime :biggrin: Always up to help a homie out.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE PICS............PHX CUSTOM TEES.........*  :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 29 2009, 05:54 PM~15222169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The only girl at the car show I even bothered to give a business card to.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD PICS!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

NICE PIX PHX TEE MIKE....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 29 2009, 06:37 PM~15222734
> *GOOD PICS!
> *


THANX HOMMIE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 29 2009, 06:41 PM~15222773
> *NICE PIX PHX TEE MIKE....
> *


THANX BIG RICH


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 29 2009, 05:35 PM~15221965
> *NICE PICS............PHX CUSTOM TEES.........   :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMMIE


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW..PHOENIX HAS A LOT OF STRONG RIDES!! NICE! THANKS FOR POSTING.
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 29 2009, 06:41 PM~15222773
> *NICE PIX PHX TEE MIKE....
> *


x10 good job


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 29 2009, 07:47 PM~15222835
> *THANX HOMMIE
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 29 2009, 05:33 PM~15221935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLUB UNITY!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

SICK ASS PICS JIVENESSS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone have a set of hood hinges for a 64 impala for sale?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Sep 29 2009, 05:35 PM~15221965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ! My tio passed this weekend. Im trying to help my tia. She has 5 kids , and realy needs all the help she can get. Me and My familia would greatly appreciate any support from the lowrider scene. Thanks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NICE PICS PHX TEES


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ATTENTION ALL AZ-SIDERS NOT GOING TO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!

Here is a cruise and event that benifits the St. Mary's Food Bank held by the "Chicanos Por La Causa, Inc." Donation of 5 cans of food per car.
Cruise starts at South Mountain Park and heads north on Central to Barrios Unidos Park at 16th St and Mohave. HERE IS YOU CHANCE TO CRUISE CENTRAL!

Hope you guys can help out!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 08:41 AM~15227439
> *ATTENTION ALL AZ-SIDERS NOT GOING TO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is a cruise and event that benifits the St. Mary's Food Bank held by the "Chicanos Por La Causa, Inc."  Donation of  5 cans of food per car.
> ...


are you going to vegas?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up Ben! Yes most of us are going to Vegas but the ones that cant make it will be at this event! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 08:55 AM~15227568
> *Whats up Ben!  Yes most of us are going to Vegas but the ones that cant make it will be at this event! :biggrin:
> *


orale homie thats ku, hope i can see you there in vegas!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 30 2009, 09:03 AM~15227621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope i can go


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Az! Whats Crackin?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> x2 damn mike you took pics aof all the cars, bikes, and the girls, good job bro!!!!
> 
> WANTED TO SHOW EVERYONE LOVE HOMMIE, EVERYONE SHIT WAS LOOKING TIGHT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Sep 30 2009, 09:09 AM~15227663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > x2 damn mike you took pics aof all the cars, bikes, and the girls, good job bro!!!!
> >
> > WANTED TO SHOW EVERYONE LOVE HOMMIE, EVERYONE SHIT WAS LOOKING TIGHT!
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 30 2009, 09:52 AM~15228039
> *WHATS UP MIKE?
> *


was krakin...ur shit was looking good bro


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 30 2009, 09:53 AM~15228052
> *was krakin...ur shit was looking good bro
> *


SO WAS YOURS. CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 29 2009, 01:07 PM~15219531
> *After this chick walks off the stage, what is the name of the song that is playing??  Can anyone help with this?????
> *


DOWNLOAD by LIL KIM


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Henry


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Sep 30 2009, 09:50 AM~15228030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was too!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

NOW ITS FIXED..... :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:cheesy: :h5: looks better :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Sep 30 2009, 09:48 AM~15228503
> *DOWNLOAD by LIL KIM
> *


Hey!!! Thanks Homie!!!! Good looking out!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up homies ready for vegas :barf: :420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Sep 30 2009, 02:54 PM~15230993
> *whats up homies ready for vegas :barf:  :420:
> *


10 MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ! My tio passed this weekend. Im trying to help my tia. She has 5 kids , and realy needs all the help she can get. Me and My familia would greatly appreciate any support from the lowrider scene. Thanks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 30 2009, 03:49 PM~15231525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15232234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you like my pics don't you??


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 30 2009, 05:12 PM~15232277
> *you like my pics don't you??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 30 2009, 12:53 PM~15229684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE I LIKE
:biggrin: 
:h5:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

LAYITONAHOE.COM
HAHAHAHA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 30 2009, 08:03 PM~15233441
> *LAYITONAHOE.COM
> HAHAHAHA
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

COCHINOS!!!!

can't even open up AZ side anymore without looking over my shoulder first! LOL!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 07:53 PM~15234003
> *COCHINOS!!!!
> 
> can't even open up AZ side anymore without looking over my shoulder first!  LOL!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 06:15 PM~15211899
> *My 2 cents.... I went to support the az homies but most of all I was there to cover the bikes. Gotta make sure the kids get a chance to repp their rides in a mag too. The little homies are left out a lot. They don't get the coverage and recognition they deserve. I don't mind taking time out of my day to support the future of lowriding!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Who knows about a Silent Breeze Show? :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 07:53 PM~15234003
> *COCHINOS!!!!
> 
> can't even open up AZ side anymore without looking over my shoulder first!  LOL!!!!
> *


lol you know you like it!!!!!


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2009, 07:04 PM~15233462
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


NADA, Y TU? I JUST GOT DONE TATTING A HOMIE OF MINE AT THE SHOP... ES TODO... WHAT'S UP WITH OPERATION SNEAKY WEASEL PERRO?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:38 PM~15234681
> *lol you know you like it!!!!!
> *



:yes: :cheesy:


BTW NICE PICS EVERYONE THAT POSTED! :thumbsup: 

ALMOST FELT LIKE I WAS THERE... NOW I'M NOT SO HOMESICK... :biggrin:

CAN'T WAIT TILL VEGAS...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15234742
> *:yes: :cheesy:
> BTW NICE PICS EVERYONE THAT POSTED! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


10 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AL GOT A NEW THONGA FOR VEGAS TOO!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 30 2009, 08:04 PM~15234177
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:46 PM~15234771
> *10 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AL GOT A NEW THONGA FOR VEGAS TOO!
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: That's all YOU MANDO... 



7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Knightstalker, *MonteLoko87*, BigMandoAZ, t_durden, mike(p), J69RAGTOP69


HOLY SHIT IT'S GONNA SNOW!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:47 PM~15234780
> *X3
> *


X4 but I love the pictures that's real nice arte so keep posting lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP HOMIES!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 06:53 PM~15234003
> *COCHINOS!!!!
> 
> can't even open up AZ side anymore without looking over my shoulder first!  LOL!!!!
> *


Hell Ya Art..... I have to check it out on my Blackberry so I dont get fired for watchin PORN!!!! :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 30 2009, 08:50 PM~15235577
> *SUP HOMIES!!
> *


'Sup Puro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 30 2009, 08:58 AM~15227590
> *orale homie thats ku, hope i can see you there in vegas!!!
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin: I HOPE THAT YOU CAN MAKE IT TO VEGAS :cheesy: I WILL BE UP THERE CHILLIN' WITH ALL THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 30 2009, 11:56 AM~15229072
> *Qvole Henry
> *



QUE ROLLO GATO? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2009, 07:46 PM~15234771
> *10 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AL GOT A NEW THONGA FOR VEGAS TOO!
> 
> 
> ...


If you two are sharing a room in Vegas, with Al and a thong, and you drunk off your ass then this song should come in handy......... Remember, "What Happens In Vegas, Stays In Vegas."






Good Nite Fellas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:30 PM~15236074
> *Hell Ya Art..... I have to check it out on my Blackberry so I dont get fired for watchin PORN!!!! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP AL? READY FOR VEGAS HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:47 PM~15234780
> *X3
> *



QUE PASA BIG MANDO? :wave: IT WAS NICE MEETING ON SUNDAY AT THE SHOW....READY TO PARTY IN VEGAS? AZ SIDE STYLE!!!!! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 06:53 PM~15234003
> *COCHINOS!!!!
> 
> can't even open up AZ side anymore without looking over my shoulder first!  LOL!!!!
> *



OK. After much deliberation, It has come to my attention that "WE" are "ALL" "COHINOS". No matter how much we try to hide it. Somewhere in the back of our minds, we either want to see it......












Or, We are hoping and praying that some one is looking........ 













So ty to remember....











If I have offended anybody with any of this, please feel free to print out the form below and send to the Lay It Low Care Center.......











Again, Sorry if I offened anybody...........

If the "Man" upstairs can forgive me for any wrong doing...........










I hope you find it in your heart to forgive me..............Good Night AZ.!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 30 2009, 10:34 PM~15236105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2009, 03:24 PM~15231262
> *10 MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!
> *


fuck yhea we'll drink a couple weisers out there homeboy


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:30 PM~15236074
> *Hell Ya Art..... I have to check it out on my Blackberry so I dont get fired for watchin PORN!!!! :uh:
> *


Been put on "watch" status at work :angry: 

















:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 







:angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15236656
> *OK.  After much deliberation, It has come to my attention that "WE" are "ALL" "COHINOS".  No matter how much we try to hide it.  Somewhere in the back of our minds, we either want to see it......
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!! This was the best response that I have EVER seen on LIL!!!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 1 2009, 04:37 AM~15237241
> *Good morning AZ
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:30 PM~15236074
> *Hell Ya Art..... I have to check it out on my Blackberry so I dont get fired for watchin PORN!!!! :uh:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 1 2009, 07:10 AM~15238171
> *OMG!!!!!!!  This was the best response that I have EVER seen on LIL!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I thought you might like that!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 30 2009, 01:02 PM~15229785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo mi gente


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 1 2009, 01:24 AM~15236968
> *well if you make a generous donation to the big ben association i will be able to make it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE...I GOT FIVE ON IT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 30 2009, 08:28 PM~15234524
> *Who knows about a Silent Breeze Show? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


OCT. 18 @LAVEEN PAVILLIONS. N/E CORNER OF 35TH AVE & SOUTHERN. MOVE IN @ 7AM TO 11AM . SHOW 12- 5PM . TROPHYS @5-6.. CARS $25 & BIKES $15


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15236134
> *If you two are sharing a room in Vegas, with Al and a thong, and you drunk off your ass then this song should come in handy.........  Remember,  "What Happens In Vegas, Stays In Vegas."
> 
> 
> ...


Nah Homie, Im taking my lady with me. Al gots a room all to himself! I dont have to worry! Puro has to worry!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 30 2009, 10:40 PM~15236161
> *QUE PASA BIG MANDO? :wave: IT WAS NICE MEETING ON SUNDAY AT THE SHOW....READY TO PARTY IN VEGAS? AZ SIDE STYLE!!!!! :biggrin:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Bro! Hell yeah Im ready to party. We going to have a 30 pack in the ice chest when we hit the road!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 1 2009, 02:15 PM~15241757
> *Nah Homie, Im taking my lady with me. Al gots a room all to himself! I dont have to worry! Puro has to worry!
> *


 OOOPPPSSSS!!!! My bad Homie. I thought you and Al were sharing a room. Sorry for the misunderstanding. HEY PURO!!!! THIS IS FOR YOU AND AL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 1 2009, 03:23 PM~15241858
> *OOOPPPSSSS!!!!  My bad Homie.  I thought you and Al were sharing a room.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.    HEY PURO!!!!  THIS IS FOR YOU AND AL!!!!!!!!
> *


Its all good homie! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please support this show.....
Club Unity!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 1 2009, 12:37 PM~15240413
> *WHAT UP HOMIE...I GOT FIVE ON IT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 1 2009, 02:26 PM~15241340
> *OCT. 18 @LAVEEN PAVILLIONS. N/E CORNER OF 35TH AVE & SOUTHERN. MOVE IN @ 7AM TO 11AM . SHOW 12- 5PM . TROPHYS @5-6.. CARS $25 & BIKES $15
> *


  two events on the same day. Toda Madre pic-nic at Estrella Mountain on the 18th too.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 1 2009, 06:48 PM~15243679
> *  two events on the same day. Toda Madre pic-nic at Estrella Mountain on the 18th too.
> *


damn that too bad!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's your movie for the night!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE, NICE WEATHER, LOTS OF SHOWS, PICNICS....... LIFE COULDN'T BE BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15244001
> *
> Here's your movie for the night!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIRD CITY BEAUTY (May 1, 2009)

MUCH LOVE AZ EVERYONE WAS LOOKIN GOOD AT THE PAST SHOW!!! FOR THOSE GOING TO THE VEGAS SHO REPRESENT AZ TO THE FULLEST MADD PROPS AND RESPECT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

MORE PICS OF THE PHX LOWRIDER SHOW
http://vgpromo.smugmug.com/Events/2009-EVE...663300362_Et7Ps
JUST CLIK ON LINK!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhh weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee up in the house!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 1 2009, 03:16 PM~15241768
> *Whats up Bro!  Hell yeah Im ready to party. We going to have a 30 pack in the ice chest when we hit the road!
> *



30 PACK OF CORONAS?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15246219
> *30 PACK OF CORONAS?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


30 PACK OF TECATES?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 1 2009, 03:16 PM~15241768
> *Whats up Bro!  Hell yeah Im ready to party. We going to have a 30 pack in the ice chest when we hit the road!
> *


WHAT DAY ARE YOU GUYS TAKING OFF?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Please support this show.....
> Club Unity!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry homie, PHOENIX RIDERZ will be in Vegas


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: uffin: :ugh: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 2 2009, 08:42 AM~15248433
> *Club Unity!!!!
> *


Fiesta de Peoria show will be from 12-6  you can leave your you cars and stay till the fiestas are over if you want to enjoy the night of Fiestas! :biggrin: 

We will be there!


----------



## Short Dogg (Nov 5, 2008)

[


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 2 2009, 09:58 AM~15248584
> *Fiesta de Peoria show will be from 12-6  you can leave your you cars and stay till the fiestas are over if you want to enjoy the night of Fiestas! :biggrin:
> 
> We will be there!
> *


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRD CITY BEAUTY_@Oct 1 2009, 09:31 PM~15245491
> *MUCH LOVE AZ EVERYONE WAS LOOKIN GOOD AT THE PAST SHOW!!! FOR THOSE GOING TO THE VEGAS SHO REPRESENT AZ TO THE FULLEST MADD PROPS AND RESPECT
> *


che che che chessss


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2009, 04:34 AM~15246896
> *30 PACK OF TECATES?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE OPINAS TU GUEY SI NI TOMAS GUEY,MEJOR PARA 30 PACK DE BOTELLAS DE AGUA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Short Dogg_@Oct 2 2009, 10:39 AM~15248942
> *[
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets show the city of Mesa that Lowriders care....
We know we do... but they don't. It will open doors for us.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 2 2009, 11:36 AM~15249463
> *QUE OPINAS TU GUEY SI NI TOMAS GUEY,MEJOR PARA 30 PACK DE BOTELLAS DE AGUA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was going to drink in vegas pero ahora no thanks compita


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Gato... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 1 2009, 10:13 PM~15245948
> *MORE PICS OF THE PHX LOWRIDER SHOW
> http://vgpromo.smugmug.com/Events/2009-EVE...663300362_Et7Ps
> JUST CLIK ON LINK!
> *


NICE PIX JIVENESS.............


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 2 2009, 12:31 PM~15249836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 2 2009, 06:59 AM~15247291
> *WHAT DAY ARE YOU GUYS TAKING OFF?
> *


friday ese


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2009, 04:34 AM~15246896
> *30 PACK OF TECATES?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: OYE GATO SI NO SON CORONAS NO ES CERVEZA!!! QUE NO? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 2 2009, 11:36 AM~15249463
> *QUE OPINAS TU GUEY SI NI TOMAS GUEY,MEJOR PARA 30 PACK DE BOTELLAS DE AGUA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15250716
> *:angry:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono: OYE GATO SI NO SON CORONAS NO ES CERVEZA!!! QUE NO? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: los SONORA we drink TECATE


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 2 2009, 01:29 PM~15250337
> *vas a ir siempre homie????
> 
> *


:tears: :tears: NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 2 2009, 12:28 PM~15250331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anything to see her che che's. DAM. :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2009, 03:36 PM~15250914
> *:nono:  :nono: los SONORA we drink TECATE
> *



Ay wey... es el Gato De Sonora? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2009, 02:41 PM~15250990
> *:tears: :tears: NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> *


aqui me quedo contigo :tears:  :barf: :banghead: :yessad: :rant:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 2 2009, 03:39 PM~15251493
> *Anything to see her che che's.  DAM.  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


she dont have any bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 03:39 PM~15251496
> *Ay wey... es el Gato De Sonora? :biggrin:
> *


o si????


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 2 2009, 01:28 PM~15250331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 2 2009, 02:42 PM~15251520
> *she dont have any bro!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Pitirijas?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Mike?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 2 2009, 04:43 PM~15251524
> *o si????
> *



:dunno: Segun el.. :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15246219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 who is the chic?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

these are okay...nice to try before the whole country dose........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 2 2009, 05:30 PM~15251966
> *these are okay...nice to try before the whole country dose........
> 
> 
> ...



WHEAT? :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 1 2009, 11:43 PM~15246219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 04:42 PM~15252081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 2 2009, 05:49 PM~15252141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: if you look at them closely it looks like they're singing "VOLVER VOLVER" :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15218368
> *WE LUV YOU AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!
> *




yo-HECTOR, is this truck in your club ?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 04:21 PM~15251882
> *:dunno: Segun el.. :dunno:
> *


es chilango el guey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 05:14 PM~15252332
> *:biggrin: if you look at them closely it looks like they're singing "VOLVER VOLVER" :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Maybe we can do this everytime there's a "Lowrider Super Show" and give all the people that love lowriders a show to go to also...</span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*ONE YEAR IN PHOENIX!!* I have officially completed one year of shooting it up in the Valley! I want to thank all the homies, car clubs & solo ryders that have supported me in the past year! THANK YOU AZ FAMILIA! 

_Much Love & Respect,_

BigMando Aldama


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hay hector,

I think you took it wrong, " anyways " so what your trying to
say , is a car club isn't shit without alot of post on layitlow. ? .

the number of post you put up don't make you better than me,

so you can keep your post comment, to your self.

if that is your idea of a badass car club, don't get mad , when I
and my knights pull up on you , with the SWITCH IN HAND ....

Oh-ya, and hector you have a nice day, and keep posting....

while knights image KEEPS HITTING THEM SWITCHS.......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 04:42 PM~15252081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *ONE YEAR IN PHOENIX!!* I have officially completed one year of shooting it up in the Valley! I want to thank all the homies, car clubs & solo ryders that have supported me in the past year! THANK YOU AZ FAMILIA!
> 
> _Much Love & Respect,_
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > *ONE YEAR IN PHOENIX!!* I have officially completed one year of shooting it up in the Valley! I want to thank all the homies, car clubs & solo ryders that have supported me in the past year! THANK YOU AZ FAMILIA!
> >
> > _Much Love & Respect,_
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 06:52 PM~15253182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS BIGMANDO!! AZ LUCKY TO HAVE SUCH A DEDICATED HOMIE LIKE YOU!
HOPE YOU HAVE MANY MORE YEARS!!
P


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15253338
> *Hay hector,
> 
> I think you took it wrong, " anyways "  so what your trying to
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Anyway thanks for your support at the Affinity Show...
See you there ese!
By the way "I Love You Too"!!!!! </span>:rofl:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 07:31 PM~15253545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 07:31 PM~15253545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats shits funny....lmfao....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

MANDITO!
YOU JUST MADE ME GO AND START LISTENING TO MORE OF HIS MUSIC! HE WAS A BAD MOFO.
LOVE THOSE RANCHERAS.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 2 2009, 07:44 PM~15253662
> *MANDITO!
> YOU JUST MADE ME GO AND START LISTENING TO MORE OF HIS MUSIC! HE WAS A BAD MOFO.
> LOVE THOSE RANCHERAS.
> ...


Hell yeah! Drink some beers when you listen! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 07:35 PM~15253601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE.


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 2 2009, 06:45 PM~15253107
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Maybe we can do this everytime there's a "Lowrider Super Show" and give all the people that love lowriders a show to go to also...</span>
> *


Knights Image c.c. Will be There....

Ill take my hopper... just finished it...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Oct 2 2009, 08:09 PM~15253837
> *Knights Image c.c. Will be There....
> 
> Ill take my hopper... just finished it...
> *


Come on Az! 
Let's give everyone a show!
Ooh Wee and some different models will be there!
And Az Streets Kings needs footage for their next DVD!!!!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15253967
> *Come on Az!
> Let's give everyone a show!
> Ooh Wee and some different models will be there!
> ...


this is weasels youngest son.. the one in the BLUE CUTLASS.. my dad lifted my car so im ready to hop.... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Oct 2 2009, 07:30 PM~15252957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :loco: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 08:42 PM~15254085
> *no mameees! (chilango tone) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> You've come a long way Mando... :thumbsup: Congrats...
> :scrutinize: :loco: :dunno: :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ALMOST TIME FOR VEGAS HOMIES... THIS TIME NEXT WEEK WE'LL BE DRINKING IT UP SOMEWHERE IN SIN CITY... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 2 2009, 07:32 PM~15252978
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I was going thru BigMando's topic and saw this one... :wow:

the 63 is looking real good big homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2009, 07:41 AM~15227439
> *ATTENTION ALL AZ-SIDERS NOT GOING TO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is a cruise and event that benifits the St. Mary's Food Bank held by the "Chicanos Por La Causa, Inc."  Donation of  5 cans of food per car.
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 06:52 PM~15253182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS MANDO!!!!! KEEP DOING IT BIG IN AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 2 2009, 07:32 PM~15253564
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Anyway thanks for your support at the Affinity Show...
> See you there ese!
> By the way "I Love You Too"!!!!! </span>:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 2 2009, 09:42 PM~15254638
> *I was going thru BigMando's topic and saw this one... :wow:
> 
> the 63 is looking real good big homie! :thumbsup:
> ...


thank bro but mando got down cause he made my car look better than it really is!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats up Fellas ??? Im looking at Phoenix to vacation for a week or so .. Possibly looking to relocate - Im sick of the Cold up here in Northern Wisconsin... 


I need warmer weather...... Here is some pics of my work from the garage.. Im sure you guys have some damn good painters & such but,, Im just looking to get in where i fit in...


LMK & thanks for your time , BOB_T


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Arizona - Please give me an excuse to stay ........... :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ! My tio passed this weekend. Im trying to help my tia. She has 5 kids , and realy needs all the help she can get. Me and My familia would greatly appreciate any support from the lowrider scene. Thanks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 04:28 PM~15251951
> *
> x2 who is the chic?
> *


Its a homegirl from mesa :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 3 2009, 04:18 AM~15256152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up mike srry about that bro if you doing a carwash or something I'm always down to help out let me lknow


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 2 2009, 04:30 PM~15251966
> *these are okay...nice to try before the whole country dose........
> 
> 
> ...


just drink hefeweizen.......drank plenty of that wheat beer in Germany


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 3 2009, 02:23 AM~15256029
> *Arizona - Please give me an excuse to stay ........... :0
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work, hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 3 2009, 02:23 AM~15256029
> *Arizona - Please give me an excuse to stay ........... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Oct 2 2009, 08:29 PM~15253994
> *this is weasels youngest son.. the one in the BLUE CUTLASS.. my dad lifted my car so im ready to hop.... :biggrin:
> *


Club Unity!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 3 2009, 02:21 AM~15256027
> *Whats up Fellas ??? Im looking at Phoenix to vacation for a week or so .. Possibly looking to relocate - Im sick of the Cold up here in Northern Wisconsin...
> I need warmer weather...... Here is some pics of my work from the garage.. Im sure you guys have some damn good painters & such but,, Im just looking to get in where i fit in...
> LMK & thanks for your time , BOB_T
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 06:52 PM~15253182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 06:52 PM~15253182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS MANDO. UR DOING A GREAT JOB....


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 3 2009, 11:11 AM~15257593
> *Club Unity!!!!
> *


Im up for putting my car on video


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15255182
> *CONGRATS MANDO!!!!! KEEP DOING IT BIG IN AZ!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank homegirl! I like your avatar too!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47+Oct 3 2009, 01:04 PM~15258239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas! I couldnt have done with all your support! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2009, 02:35 PM~15258643
> *Thanks Fellas! I couldnt have done with all your support!  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 3 2009, 03:08 PM~15258805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 3 2009, 03:08 PM~15258805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT MILK........... :0 :0 :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2009, 03:09 PM~15258809
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THAT'S SOME GUY'S GIRL ON LAYITLOW...HOLY CHI, CHI'S GRANDOTAS!!!
GOTTA BE FUN...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502180


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets show the city of Mesa that Lowriders care....
We know we do... but they don't. It will open doors for us.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2009, 02:33 PM~15258631
> *Thank homegirl! I like your avatar too!
> *


You're welcome!!! Yeah me too wonder who made it :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 3 2009, 07:17 PM~15260021
> *You're welcome!!! Yeah me too wonder who made it  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2009, 02:36 PM~15250914
> *:nono:  :nono: los SONORA we drink TECATE
> *


seras tu guey que tomas tecate,por que nosotros ''CORONAS'' gato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 05:52 PM~15253182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the ONE YEAR Mark!!!!! You doing a great job Mando!!! Hope to see you around for many more years to come!! Again, Congrats!! Enjoy the video 






Its not "OUR" anniversary but you know what I mean. Much love and respect!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry+Oct 3 2009, 02:23 AM~15256029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know your bad huh!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Congrats on the ONE YEAR Mark!!!!! You doing a great job Mando!!! Hope to see you around for many more years to come!! Again, Congrats!! Enjoy the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Redeemed Car Show pic's!!!!
Now up on our website!!!!  




























Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15261813
> *Redeemed Car Show pic's!!!!
> Now up on our website!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 3 2009, 02:08 PM~15258805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This song goes out to the BIG TE-TA Girl........

-2WQ3lOz6hA&feature=fvw

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up mike I be there around 12 bro I'm a work and after work I have a class from there I be on my way


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Big thanks to my Riderz, Al Luna and Andy Chapa from Intruders and the Homies from Lowrider Style for showing up and supporting the Fiestas de Peoria!

We had some good laughs, beers and a great time fellas!!   

I will try and post some pics later.........


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Redeemed Car Show pic's!!!!
Now up on our website!!!!  




























Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## El Porky (Mar 23, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2009, 07:33 PM~15260112
> *oh shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Its official we got J Loc & J Biz providing your Rap entertainment!
Az Street Kings are definitively in the house!
They need footage of homie's doing 3 wheels, hopping, everything!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks to all the homies that showed up. My familia thanks you. Thanks to my Unity brothers, New Image, Knights Image, Majestics, Spirit, Lowrider style, and Phoenix C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone know where i can pick a set of of deep coil over cups at locally ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 4 2009, 08:38 PM~15267740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

YO, I SUGGEST IF YOU HAVENT BEEN TO A MAJESTIC'S PICNIC YOU MAKE SURE YOU THERE THIS YEAR ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT CARS, GIRLS,FOOD AND GOOD MUSIC....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15266578
> *Thanks to all the homies that showed up. My familia thanks you. Thanks to my Unity brothers, New Image, Knights Image, Majestics, Spirit, Lowrider style, and Phoenix C.C. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome.....homie.....


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 4 2009, 07:30 PM~15267047
> *anyone know where i can pick a set of of deep coil over cups at locally ?
> *


streef life hydraulics.....sells coil over cups.....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 4 2009, 08:38 PM~15267740
> *
> 
> 
> ...










Oh shit!!!! This is a few days later than my plans of vacation to your area but,, That date falls along a good time for me to head on down - I would have to return before the 5th/6th or come down after the 14th thru the 28th...........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning AZ? Feels like im on vacation already. I cant wait till thursday. Vegas here I come. :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 4 2009, 10:08 PM~15268685
> *    YO, I SUGGEST IF YOU HAVENT BEEN TO A MAJESTIC'S PICNIC YOU MAKE SURE YOU THERE THIS YEAR ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT CARS, GIRLS,FOOD AND GOOD MUSIC....
> *



:thumbsup: Everyone Is Wecome!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good morning AZ! The count down has begun! Vegas coming up quick! So where are all the azsiders going to party @? Post up where your staying maybe we just party hop from spot to spot.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2009, 08:09 AM~15270523
> *Good morning AZ! The count down has begun! Vegas coming up quick! So where are all the azsiders going to party @? Post up where your staying maybe we just party hop from spot to spot.
> *


We will be at Sunset Station friday night !!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15266578
> *Thanks to all the homies that showed up. My familia thanks you. Thanks to my Unity brothers, New Image, Knights Image, Majestics, Spirit, Lowrider style, and Phoenix C.C. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2009, 08:09 AM~15270523
> *Good morning AZ! The count down has begun! Vegas coming up quick! So where are all the azsiders going to party @? Post up where your staying maybe we just party hop from spot to spot.
> *


NEW IMAGE GOING TO BE EVERYWHERE. MGM , NEW YORK NEW YORK, CIRCUS CIRCUS, SAHARA, ALL OVER THE STRIP, AT THE SHOW ,ON THE FREEWAY, ON THE PLANE. WHERE EVER YOU SEE US SAY WHAT'S UP. WE READY TO PARTY.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15266578
> *Thanks to all the homies that showed up. My familia thanks you. Thanks to my Unity brothers, New Image, Knights Image, Majestics, Spirit, Lowrider style, and Phoenix C.C. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



  YOU ARE VERY WELCOME, GODBLESS YOUR FAMILIA.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2009, 07:09 AM~15270523
> *Good morning AZ! The count down has begun! Vegas coming up quick! So where are all the azsiders going to party @? Post up where your staying maybe we just party hop from spot to spot.
> *



Phoenix Riderz will be at the Stratosphere!!!!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

What up AZ! Myself and Big Al want to thank everyone who came out to our event saturday night.It was a good turnout,we have a few more lined up,including a major one at the end of the year,flyer coming soon.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I WILL BE WERE EVER THE CORONAS ARE COLD.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 5 2009, 11:23 AM~15272325
> *   YOU ARE VERY WELCOME, GODBLESS YOUR FAMILIA.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's ese!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2009, 08:09 AM~15270523
> *Good morning AZ! The count down has begun! Vegas coming up quick! So where are all the azsiders going to party @? Post up where your staying maybe we just party hop from spot to spot.
> *


Rollerz Only taking over the Stratosphere!!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

wutt up jay! u ready for vegas... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 5 2009, 08:15 AM~15270559
> *We will be at Sunset Station friday night !!
> *


ill be in town saturday afternoon


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 5 2009, 03:40 PM~15274823
> *Rollerz Only taking over the Stratosphere!!!
> *


Rollerz Should paint the muftha black and gold! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

The Carlos Crew will be at a 5 Star on the strip. But we haven't decided which one yet. Last year we wanted to test them out, so we ended up staying at 3 different hotel each night. First the The Trump, followed by Palazzo, and than the Venetian. The Palazzo was the best one, hands down. So maybe we'll go back to that one.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

daaaaaaaam


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST ADDED TO THE ENTERTAINMENT IS A HOMIE WHO JUST OPENED UP FOR BONE THUGS & HARMONY!!!
M.E.!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

ill be every where in vegas on friday. ill be in a black shit that says ''YOU LOOK LIKE I NEED A DRINK". :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 06:27 PM~15276253
> *ill be every where in vegas on friday. ill be in a black shit that says ''YOU LOOK LIKE I NEED A DRINK".  :thumbsup:
> *


wat up t


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 06:27 PM~15276253
> *ill be every where in vegas on friday. ill be in a black shit that says ''YOU LOOK LIKE I NEED A DRINK".  :thumbsup:
> *


*IM TAKING THE BEER BONG!!*









_I want to know who will be crowned AZ-SIDE BEER BONG CHAMP FOR 2009_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 5 2009, 05:19 PM~15275686
> *daaaaaaaam
> *


Qvo henry


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT UP GATO


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand natinal 84_@Oct 5 2009, 06:51 PM~15276487
> *wat up t
> *


wat up u comin


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 7 Members: locdownmexikan, BigMandoAZ, henry castillo, Ryder IV Life, mando, compita, JOHN818
Qvo gente


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WE GONNA REP AZ HARD IN VEGAS GOOD TO SEE AZ KEEP IN IT POPPN...........


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

HEY GATO TRYING TO POST TOY DRIVE BUT I CANT CHANGE THIS FONT SIZE OR COLOR?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

yo mondo have u seen the rooms


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 07:15 PM~15276741
> *wat up u comin
> *


not shure but i o want to and yes its me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 07:30 PM~15276939
> *yo mondo have u seen the rooms
> *


yeah!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















nah are they online?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Oct 5 2009, 08:24 PM~15276854
> *WE GONNA REP AZ HARD IN VEGAS GOOD TO SEE AZ KEEP IN IT POPPN...........
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

look they have chairs in the shower so my drunk ass dont have to stand


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15277059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats whats up!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 08:42 PM~15277059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

what up az this roman south phoenix would like to meet all u guys on lay it low ,got a car coming prety soon will see u guy on there!!!!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

i know where ur from but where u at?


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

ya im a mexican and dont know how to spell tan poco!!!!!!


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15277138
> *i know where ur from but where u at?
> *


im in new york working


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

dammmd thats a long way from home.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 5 2009, 06:05 PM~15276062
> *JUST ADDED TO THE ENTERTAINMENT IS A HOMIE WHO JUST OPENED UP FOR BONE THUGS & HARMONY!!!
> M.E.!!!!!!
> *


 Yo hector, what does the word " CALLE'S " means. so we can understand
what " THE KING OF CALLE'S " is.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 5 2009, 08:14 PM~15277493
> *Yo hector, what does the word " CALLE'S " means. so we can understand
> what " THE KING OF CALLE'S " is.
> *


u serious :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2009, 09:46 PM~15277962
> *u serious :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 5 2009, 07:14 PM~15277493
> *Yo hector, what does the word " CALLE'S " means. so we can understand
> what " THE KING OF CALLE'S " is.
> *


Here he goes again!!! :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 5 2009, 08:14 PM~15277493
> *Yo hector, what does the word " CALLE'S " means. so we can understand
> what " THE KING OF CALLE'S " is.
> *


We hit 3 shows in one day!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Wanna THANK Franks Hydraulics for the info on the coil over cups !! Good info got them built and installed now just need to plumb and wire the setup .


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 5 2009, 08:10 PM~15278265
> *We hit 3 shows in one day!!!!!
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15277962
> *u serious :uh:
> *




it was just a joke, 

hector and I have been friends for a long time, and yes I know what
it means.. :biggrin: LOL-HHAAA.

           

Like smokey said " I'M JUST BULLSHITING MAN !!!! LOL !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 5 2009, 09:02 PM~15278180
> *Here he goes again!!! :uh:
> *



" As for you, who ever you are ? "

hector and I are friends, and friends play jokes on each other,
but you know what " here I go again " HHHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

and that's MR, HERE HE GOES AGAIN " TO YOU "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

YO ! HECTOR !

HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,

SEE YOU AT THE HOPP MY BRATHA FROM A NUATHA MUATHA,

" CAN YOU UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT ! LOL-LOL LOL ! "


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grand natinal 84_@Oct 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15277151
> *ya im a mexican and dont know how to spell tan poco!!!!!!
> *


you got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks mando


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

To all my az siders I have a complete cadi undercarriage I mean all the front stuff like uppers, lowers,coils and the steering linkage and for the rear I have the rear end, upper trailing arms lower trailing arms also I have cylinders two 8's and two 10's all of this came off of my 82 coupe I am letting all this go for pretty cheap hit me up if anybody is interested. 623-418-5717 or pm. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS? GOT BACK FROM "LAUGHLIN" 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
DOING SUM CLUB UNITY LOL! THE WEATHER WAS NICE, THE RIDES WERE CLEAN, A LOT OF COOL GENTE. MALO AND TIERRA AND FREDDY FENDER JR WERE UP THERE PERFORMING, COOL SHOW! DIDN'T KNOW BULLHEAD CITY HAD LO-LOW CLUBS OUT THERES. GETTING READY FOR VEGAS NOW


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

wOW! Looked like a good show with some nice rides!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

may be selling pm if interested


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 6 2009, 05:32 AM~15280168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie1


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 6 2009, 07:36 AM~15280743
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS? GOT BACK FROM "LAUGHLIN" 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> DOING SUM CLUB UNITY LOL! THE WEATHER WAS NICE, THE RIDES WERE CLEAN, A LOT OF COOL GENTE. MALO AND TIERRA AND FREDDY FENDER JR WERE UP THERE PERFORMING, COOL SHOW! DIDN'T KNOW BULLHEAD CITY HAD LO-LOW CLUBS OUT THERES. GETTING READY FOR VEGAS NOW
> 
> ...


that green 2 toned bomb is fucking badass! great pics Ruben! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDERS! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2009, 05:12 PM~15275633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:angry: dammm im tryn to hit the next page :angry:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

what up ant :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 6 2009, 03:45 PM~15284861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

THUGG PASSION 2,Oct 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15284195]


JUST IN...SUPER SHOW PRE-SHOW PARTY INFO...

THIS YEAR WE DOIN IT BIGGER AND BETTER, ROLLERZ ONLY STYLE...










ALSO, THURSDAY NIGHTS AND FRIDAY NIGHTS...REMAIN THE SAME ROUTINE....GETTING CRUNKED AT THE STRATOSPHERE HOTELS! TROY ASKED OF EVERYONE TO PASS THIS INFO TO EVERYONE U KNOW...POST AS MANY BLOGS AS U CAN ON MYSPACE....FACEBOOK OR TWEETER!

HAVE FUN AND GOOD LUCK TO MY FAMILY!

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 6 2009, 03:39 PM~15284789
> *what up ant :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOIN ON :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 6 2009, 05:32 AM~15280168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

here go's some pic from sundays unity car wash homies.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT AZ !! HOPE everyone has a safe trip up to vegas SEE all you up there , I will be in the El camino with the palm trees in the rear window :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

According to BIGMANDOAZ.COM, as of right now we have....

4 DAYS 3 HOURS 10 MINUTES TILL THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

Las Vegas, NV	

-----	Friday Oct 9 

Sunny
Sunny High
82°F
Low
59°F
Precip: 0%

Wind: E
at 5 mph
UV Index: 6 High
Humidity: 16%

Sunrise: 6:42 AM
Sunset: 6:12 PM

-----	Saturday 10 

Sunny
Sunny High
84°F
Low
60°F
Precip: 0%

Wind: ENE
at 4 mph
UV Index: 6 High
Humidity: 15%

Sunrise: 6:43 AM
Sunset: 6:11 PM

------	Sunday 11 

Sunny
Sunny High
86°F
Low
62°F
Precip: 0%

Wind: SE
at 6 mph
UV Index: 6 High
Humidity: 13%

Sunrise: 6:44 AM
Sunset: 6:09 PM
Abundant sunshine. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the low 60s.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

sup AZ man we want ur weather so bad up here in the chi ... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 6 2009, 11:29 PM~15289830
> *sup AZ man we want ur weather so bad up here in the chi ...  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




Your not the only one.... Northern Wisconsin NEEDS IT !!!!!!!









** AZ ,,, I was wondering if you guys can fill me in on where Various lowrider based shops are located in & around the Phoenix area ??? Even the name s of various shops - I can search as much as possible.


Id like to stop by & check some out while im there.......... LMK & Thanks for your time...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup az??


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 7 2009, 01:31 AM~15290299
> *
> ** AZ ,,, I was wondering if you guys can fill me in on where Various lowrider based shops are located in & around the Phoenix area ??? Even the name s of various shops - I can search as much as possible.
> 
> *


There's Street Life, addy is in my sig, Bird City about a mile from there, 4020 Grand Ave # 24, Phoenix, AZ‎ - (602) 973-8319‎ , then you got Frank's Hydraulics about 1.5 miles from that off 51st ave and Missouri. :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 7 2009, 05:51 AM~15291000
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


good morning Gato!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 7 2009, 06:51 AM~15291000
> *Good morning Arizona
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: QUE ONDA GATO? QUE HACES BUDDY?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowriders In NEW YORK!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Art. Mando aqui nomas bro working lol ya sabes playing online hahaha


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

STILL GOT THESE " 245/75R16-10PLY TIRES & WHEELS "  

NOW HE IS ONLY ASKING $ 800.00 FOR EVERYTHING YOU SEE HERE... 


:roflmao: 















:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave: WHATS UP AZ SIDE.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 7 2009, 01:59 AM~15290338
> *There's Street Life, addy is in my sig, Bird City about a  mile from there, 4020 Grand Ave # 24, Phoenix, AZ‎ - (602) 973-8319‎ , then you got Frank's Hydraulics about 1.5 miles from that off 51st ave and Missouri.  :thumbsup:
> *


Bird City no longer in business!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

AND NOW ADDING TO THE PICNIC


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 7 2009, 11:52 AM~15293475
> *What's up Art. Mando aqui nomas bro working lol ya sabes playing online hahaha
> *



ESTE VATO! :biggrin: PUES YO YA NO TENGO TRABAJO SO PURO PLAYING AQUI EN LA CASA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 7 2009, 01:45 PM~15294414
> *ESTE VATO! :biggrin: PUES YO YA NO TENGO TRABAJO SO PURO PLAYING AQUI EN LA CASA!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



cochino :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 7 2009, 01:05 PM~15294630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Poor little guy knocked himself the fuck out! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ or pssable trade PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 7 2009, 03:27 PM~15294812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMNITMAN! MY OLD LADY IS SICK! 1 DAY BEFORE WE TAKE OFF TO VEGAS. SHE BETTER GET BETTER.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 7 2009, 01:19 PM~15294109
> *:wave: WHATS UP AZ SIDE.
> *


Qvo rich :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Oct 7 2009, 02:27 PM~15294812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just leave her!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 7 2009, 06:28 PM~15296873
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just leave her!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i said, but didnt want to be mean lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

afterparty outside CIRCUS CIRCUS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 7 2009, 08:22 PM~15297432
> *afterparty outside CIRCUS CIRCUS
> 
> 
> ...



is that Mando/Puro/Al ? :dunno:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And whoevers not going to Vegas... PLEASE come out and support us.
This show is for all the homie's and lowrider fans that could'nt make Vega's. 
And if your juiced! Come out and and get put on the new Az Street King DVD coming out next Summer!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 7 2009, 02:02 PM~15294600
> *cochino :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: CALM DOWN PLAYBOY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15297878
> *is that Mando/Puro/Al ? :dunno:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


kinda! lol im learning to dance so I can party in vegas?! check it out!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

SO, I KNOW EVERYBODIES GONNA BE IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND....... wHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WILL THERE BE PEOPLE AT THE AFFINITY CAR SHOW IN MESA????? I LIVE IN AVONDALE AND I DONT WANNA DRIVE ALL THE WAY OUT THERE IF EVERYONES GONNA BE IN VEGAS, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND I WANNA SHOW MY SUPPORT TO ANY KINDA LOWRIDER ACTION IN THE VALLEY.....TU SABES


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

we ready for vegas the M dont sleep


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 7 2009, 08:15 PM~15298027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 7 2009, 08:18 PM~15298065
> *clean homie!
> *


thank u ese well see in vegas


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 7 2009, 07:15 PM~15298027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you sleep? you gonna be tired for Vegas.......better catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's :roflmao: 






The car is looking good Homie!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 7 2009, 08:20 PM~15298091
> *Why don't you sleep?  you gonna be tired for Vegas.......better catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's :roflmao:
> The car is looking good Homie!
> *


what up art you taking your car


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 7 2009, 07:22 PM~15298116
> *what up art you taking your car
> *


Just getting ready for the weekend too. Yup taking my car, wished I had all the lotion that you have!!!!  See you there Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15298139
> *Just getting ready for the weekend too.  Yup taking my car, wished I had all the lotion that you have!!!!   See you there Homie! :biggrin:
> *


dont think i haven't noticed your trying to creep up on me with that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 7 2009, 07:27 PM~15298157
> *dont think i haven't noticed your trying to creep up on me with that chrome :biggrin:
> *



Trying! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 7 2009, 08:10 PM~15297974
> *SO, I KNOW EVERYBODIES GONNA BE IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND....... wHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WILL THERE BE PEOPLE AT THE AFFINITY CAR SHOW IN MESA????? I LIVE IN AVONDALE AND I DONT WANNA DRIVE ALL THE WAY OUT THERE IF EVERYONES GONNA BE IN VEGAS, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND I WANNA SHOW MY SUPPORT TO ANY KINDA LOWRIDER ACTION IN THE VALLEY.....TU SABES
> *


*
Well i guess we can answer that question....
As you can see almost everyone on here is going to Vega's....
We've contacted a few car clubs and most of them said they would try to send someone who can't make it to Vega's....
We got a few hoppers coming out and alot of homie's who are lifted...so there will be some switch action!
Lots of rappers and a few models...2 film crews etc.....
The only reason we keep posting this is cuz alot other gente cruise the Az Side...and alot of gente can't make Vegas...
And we could definitly say this is some Lowrider Action.
It might be small but than it might be a pretty good show.
We've came from Apache Junction all the way to the Ave's and have been to shows where there was just a few cars and we did'nt care...
Its all about supporting your Lowrider Brothers and showing CLUB UNITY... Hope to see you there homie.  







*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 7 2009, 06:49 PM~15297082
> *thats what i said, but didnt want to be mean lol
> *


You're mean  .....J/K  What up mando?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 7 2009, 08:09 PM~15297958
> *kinda! lol im learning to dance so I can party in vegas?! check it out!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it I'm gonna miss big mando dancing  ..Well have fun out there :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 7 2009, 06:49 PM~15297082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homegirl???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

neto 65, spirit16,

whats up fellas??


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 6 2009, 06:56 PM~15287598
> *TTT AZ !! HOPE everyone has a safe trip up to vegas SEE all you up there , I will be in the El camino with the palm trees in the rear window  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> Well i guess we can answer that question....
> As you can see almost everyone on here is going to Vega's....
> We've contacted a few car clubs and most of them said they would try to send someone who can't make it to Vega's....
> We got a few hoppers coming out and alot of homie's who are lifted...so there will be some switch action!
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 7 2009, 09:26 PM~15298782
> *jajajajaja  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up homegirl???
> *



Nothing much just chillin' How you doing?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 7 2009, 11:52 PM~15299897
> *Nothing much just chillin' How you doing?
> *


same o' shit different pile :biggrin: any more pics for us??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 8 2009, 04:17 AM~15300541
> *Morning AZ
> *


Damn gato! Up ealry today! Sup homie! When is the bachelor parrrty!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup AZ Siders!! To all you Fellas and Ladies heading to Vegas in the next few days. Be careful, be good and see you there. Me and Bigmando will be there around noon Saturday!! Let us know where you will be partying Saturday nite!!!! We want to drink a few and have a good time!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALL AZ SIDERS BE CAREFUL ON THE ROAD...AVONDALE MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE SIN CITY TODAY! CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

UCE will be leaving this evening !!! See everyone tommorrow or saturday


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Oct 8 2009, 05:30 AM~15300872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have a safe and a good trip!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

see everybody down in vegas..everybody be careful.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 8 2009, 01:36 AM~15300307
> *same o' shit different pile  :biggrin:  any more pics for us??
> *



Oh I see you just miss my pics huh! :angry: Just kidding let me get some up for you.. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 8 2009, 08:44 AM~15301606
> *have a safe and a good trip!
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 8 2009, 06:28 AM~15300857
> *'Sup AZ Siders!! To all you Fellas and Ladies heading to Vegas in the next few days. Be careful, be good and see you there. Me and Bigmando will be there around noon Saturday!! Let us know where you will be partying Saturday nite!!!! We want to drink a few and have a good time!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :wave: HAVE A SAFE AND FUN TRIP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah same goes here....
Be same Lowrider Familia!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 8 2009, 10:14 AM~15302885
> *Yeah same goes here....
> Be same Lowrider Familia!!!!!!
> 
> ...



LOL! I am always "same"...........just kidding! We know you meant be "safe"!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 7 2009, 08:09 PM~15297958
> *kinda! lol im learning to dance so I can party in vegas?! check it out!
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO, THAT'S ALL U HOMIES! A COUPLE OF BEERS IN 
U AND UR WALKING AND DANCING.
NUTHN NEW FOOL! HAHAHA!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

JUST A REMINDER ON HOOVER DAM THERE NOT LETTING ENCLOSED
TRAILERS THRU AND 3-CAR HAULERS. THEY MADE ME TURN AROUND YESTERDAY
I LOST A LOT TIME BACK TRAVELING TO BULLHEAD CITY.BE SAFE AND WE'LL 
SEE EVERYONE UP THERE.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, locdownmexikan, childsplay69


WHAT UP HOMIES! :wave:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15304221
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, locdownmexikan, childsplay69
> WHAT UP HOMIES!  :wave:
> *


NADA HOMIES, GOT IN FROM VEGAS AT 3 THIS MORNING,
HEADN OUT TONITE W/2ND LOAD.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo mando


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

good luck n safe trip 2 all the gente headin out 2 vegas. rep AZ 2 the fullest show them vegas n cali boyz how we puttin it down in the big bad AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ, Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15304740
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ, Knightstalker
> 
> ...


:0 Lady C is driving... we almost in kingman :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 8 2009, 02:21 PM~15304456
> *Qvo mando
> *


sup homeboy!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 8 2009, 06:28 AM~15300857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im ready to cut a rug homie!!! I'll hit you up in Vegas! We got a lot of beer to drink! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2009, 03:07 PM~15304825
> *:0 Lady C is driving... we almost in kingman :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie, did you get your presentation done?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2009, 03:07 PM~15304825
> *:0 Lady C is driving... we almost in kingman :biggrin:
> *



WELL HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE MEMBER DRINK ONE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, THERE'S A POLICE CHECK POINT BEFORE HITTING 
HOOVER DAM, KEEP THE BEERS DOWN, AND OPEN THE WINDOWS TO CLEAR THE SMOKE,LOL!
BE SAFE GENTE, THERES GOING TO BE A LOT TRAFFIC.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WE'LL SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN VEGAS!!!


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15305204
> *WE'LL SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN VEGAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: look at al partying sin camisa.... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 06:57 PM~15305204
> *WE'LL SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN VEGAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15304992
> *Sup homie, did you get your presentation done?
> *



Kinda :happysad:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15302273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when are you leaving????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, locdownmexikan

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2009, 05:41 PM~15306107
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, locdownmexikan
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up homie?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

knightstalker, how you doing????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I be on my way tomorrow


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo big homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 8 2009, 06:43 PM~15306132
> *knightstalker, how you doing????
> *


Good perro... getting close to the hoover dam... :biggrin:

You coming to VEGAS? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 8 2009, 05:43 PM~15306134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i wish i was going!!!! gato send me some money back so i can go too!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 8 2009, 06:44 PM~15306147
> *Ke rollo big homie
> *


Big? :dunno:

:scrutinize: Nomas porque estas chaparro wey...:biggrin: JK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ONE DAY TO THE HOP!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 8 2009, 05:53 PM~15306235
> *ONE DAY TO THE HOP!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


How many cars are in the hop so far????


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15306190
> *Big? :dunno:
> 
> *


X2 there a lot of BIG homies in this thread! Lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 8 2009, 01:19 PM~15304444
> *NADA HOMIES, GOT IN FROM VEGAS AT 3 THIS MORNING,
> HEADN OUT TONITE W/2ND LOAD.
> *


You be Busy Loco!!! Be careful Bro!!! See you in Vegas!!! For all the work you are puttin in , Beers on me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Oct 8 2009, 06:03 PM~15306326
> *How many cars are in the hop so far????
> *


CAN'T PUT A NUMBER ON IT HOMIE...
ALOT SAID THEY WOULD TRY TO MAKE IT.....
DON'T WORRY YOUR A SURE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> WE'LL SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN VEGAS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15306526
> *You be Busy Loco!!! Be careful Bro!!! See you in Vegas!!! For all the work you are puttin in , Beers on me!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOW YOUR TALKING BRO!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15305204
> * THAT'S SUM FUNNY SHIT MANDO!
> I CAN SEE "AL" ALL FUK UP ON THE STRIP *


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 8 2009, 06:23 PM~15306536
> *CAN'T PUT A NUMBER ON IT HOMIE...
> ALOT SAID THEY WOULD TRY TO MAKE IT.....
> DON'T WORRY YOUR A SURE WINNER!!!!!!
> ...


koo koo.... well see watsup....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 8 2009, 08:12 PM~15307594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl: THAT'S SUM FUNNY SHIT MANDO!
> I CAN SEE "AL" ALL FUK UP ON THE STRIP
> *


:biggrin: This going to be a badass weekend!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

and now added to the picnic








its going to be a TODAMADRE C.C
all welcomed,,and for those going out to vegas have a safe trip ther and back.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15305204
> *WE'LL SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN VEGAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAVE A SAFE AND FUN TRIP BIG MANDO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15306187
> *man i wish i was going!!!! gato send me some money back so i can go too!!!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 8 2009, 02:21 PM~15304456
> *Qvo mando
> *


WA'SAPPNIN GATO :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15306377
> *X2 there a lot of BIG homies in this thread! Lol
> *


*I KNOW HE'S NOT TALKING TO ME!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOODNIGHT AZ!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15306187
> *man i wish i was going!!!! gato send me some money back so i can go too!!!
> *


Kuanto necesitas dawg


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

I leav for vegas at 8am tommarow, staying at the rivy


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 9 2009, 12:59 AM~15309640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  :wow: :wow: NIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 9 2009, 04:22 AM~15309888
> *Kuanto necesitas dawg
> *



HOW BOUT $300 FOR BEN AND ANOTHER $300 FOR ME HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ME AND BEN CAN BE YOUR GUARDA-ESPALDAS IN VEGAS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 9 2009, 04:22 AM~15309888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good bro!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 9 2009, 09:44 AM~15311423
> *lo que puedas homie :biggrin:
> sounds good bro!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 9 2009, 08:38 AM~15310913
> *I leav for vegas at 8am tommarow, staying at the rivy
> *


when you come back, are you going to school to learn how to spell???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

VEGAS HERE WE COME.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 9 2009, 12:52 PM~15312793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout time someone defines WIFE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 9 2009, 01:46 PM~15313240
> *VEGAS HERE WE COME.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15308340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAVE A SAFE AND FUN TRIP BIG MANDO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 9 2009, 02:15 PM~15313493
> *bout time someone defines WIFE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you dam right bro...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 8 2009, 05:53 PM~15306235
> *ONE DAY TO THE HOP!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 Real street hoppers, or 90% weight - 10% gate LOL-LOL

Just kidding, don't get mad . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

let all just have a good time, :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

You all have a good time here in the AZ, Enjoy the local hop and car show and the cruise!!! We wish we could be here to hang out!! But Vegas here we come!! The fellas taking their cars to Vegas will represent!!! Me and Mando will be Drunk, So if his Pics look blurry, you will know why!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 9 2009, 05:36 PM~15314909
> *You all have a good time here in the AZ, Enjoy the local hop and car show and the cruise!!! We wish we could be here to hang out!! But Vegas here we come!! The fellas taking their cars to Vegas will represent!!! Me and Mando will be Drunk, So if his Pics look blurry, you will know why!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



have fun man!


----------



## wralph86 (Jun 7, 2009)

Level 10 Lincoln for sale. Insurance company totalled for scratch on rear door. Want to sell and not give to Insurance company. I need 2900.00 and the car is yours. comes with 2 new rear doors off a 96 towncar, rear ligth assembly, extended upper and lower trailing arms. 4 pump black magic setup all itilian dumps, full system, etc...

call me Kelly 480-603-6737
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St2dQoarZtk#watch-main-area


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT'S UP AZ GENTE, JUST GOT IN THE HOTEL, IT WAS A LONG DAY FOR ME TODAY.
BUT I DROP OFF MY 2ND LOAD THIS MORNING AND HEADN TO CASHMAN CENTER.
THERE'S A LOT OF CLEAN ASS RIDES, MANDO, AL HURRY UP FOOLS THE BEERS ARE
CHILLING FOR YOU GUYS! ARIZONA LOOKS DEEP IN THE CENTER.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 9 2009, 07:02 PM~15315416
> *RUBEN IM ON MY WAY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!1111111*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wralph86_@Oct 9 2009, 07:01 PM~15315409
> *Level 10 Lincoln for sale. Insurance company totalled for scratch on rear door. Want to sell and not give to Insurance company. I need 2900.00 and the car is yours. comes with 2 new rear doors off a 96 towncar, rear ligth assembly, extended upper and lower trailing arms. 4 pump black magic setup all itilian dumps, full system, etc...
> 
> call me Kelly 480-603-6737
> ...


As for the Vega's Show...
Everybody stay safe....
And bring the trophy's back to AZ!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN TO ALL THE AZ SIDERS WHO STAYED IN TOWN!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Al Luna & I will be in VEGAS Saturday! We will have a small supply of shirts for those who want to get one! We will be all over so hit us up! Drop us a pm we take layitlow where ever we go!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up AZ. How late is the show in Mesa going on till... I gotz to work, but since I didnt make the Vegas show I gotz to at least hit this one up... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 9 2009, 05:36 PM~15314909
> *You all have a good time here in the AZ, Enjoy the local hop and car show and the cruise!!! We wish we could be here to hang out!! But Vegas here we come!! The fellas taking their cars to Vegas will represent!!! Me and Mando will be Drunk, So if his Pics look blurry, you will know why!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 9 2009, 11:03 PM~15317477
> * What up AZ. How late is the show in Mesa going on till... I gotz to work, but since I didnt make the Vegas show I gotz to at least hit this one up... :biggrin:
> *




Its going on all day from 10 to sun down!!!!










Jloc said he's bringing Mc Magic! And Kid Frost is in town so he might swing by for Magic......


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I HOPE YOU FUCKERS ARE HAVING FUN IN VEGAS. :biggrin: WHILE IM SITTING AT HOME EATING OATMEAL.  DRINK ONE FOR ME HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 10 2009, 07:43 AM~15318641
> *I HOPE YOU FUCKERS ARE HAVING FUN IN VEGAS. :biggrin: WHILE IM SITTING AT HOME EATING OATMEAL.  DRINK ONE FOR ME HOMIES :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave: I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOU WERE GOING TO VEGAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS :wave: IF THERE IS ANYONE HERE STILL!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15318606
> *Its going on all day from 10 to sun down!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT ARE THE MAJOR CROSSROADS FOR THIS SHOW???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 10 2009, 08:03 AM~15318688
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS :wave: IF THERE IS ANYONE HERE STILL!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's up mando and henry :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Oct 10 2009, 07:43 AM~15318641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuando te vas joto????




whats up mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 08:24 AM~15318744
> *What's up mando and henry :cheesy:
> *



QUE ROLLO GATO...QUE HACES HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 10 2009, 08:26 AM~15318752
> *wtf, you really didnt go after all????
> cuando te vas joto????
> whats up mando?
> *


WA'SAPPNIN BIG BEN? :wave: NUTHIN MUCH JUS CHILLIN AT HOME HOMIE.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 10 2009, 08:33 AM~15318792
> *WA'SAPPNIN BIG BEN?  :wave: NUTHIN MUCH JUS CHILLIN AT HOME HOMIE.
> *


aqui nomas homie chillin at the chante


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

TO THE TOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 10 2009, 12:09 PM~15319732
> *TO THE TOP!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie are you going to the car show and hop today


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

"CAR WASH FOR FUNERAL"

MY TIA PASSED AWAY ON SAT. 10/3. FAMILY IS STILL TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS. 

WE ARE HAVING 2 CAR WASHES TOMORROW ON SUNDAY

AUTO ZONE 35TH AVE VAN BUREN

SEVEN ELEVEN 35TH AVE THOMAS

STARTING @ 9AM - ALL DAY LONG

PLEASE COME OUT & HAVE UR RIDES WASHED
ANY DONATIONS WILL GREATLY BE APPRECIATED

THANK YOU & GOD BLESS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bigmandaz.com and Sixty4 Promotions are checkin into the Hotel in Los Begas right now!!! Mando and Al say what's up to the. Az Side!! Pics comin soon! Reppin Lowrider Supreme Az Style!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2009, 01:03 PM~15320002
> *Bigmandaz.com and Sixty4 Promotions are checkin into the Hotel in Los Begas right now!!! Mando and Al say what's up to the. Az Side!! Pics comin soon! Reppin Lowrider Supreme Az Style!
> *



WHAT UP HOMIES!! :biggrin: SO HOW IS THE WEATHER IN VEGAS?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 10 2009, 08:26 AM~15318752
> *wtf, you really didnt go after all????
> cuando te vas joto????
> whats up mando?
> *


I'm already here dawg I got a room a the palace is kool in here


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2009, 01:03 PM~15320002
> *Bigmandaz.com and Sixty4 Promotions are checkin into the Hotel in Los Begas right now!!! Mando and Al say what's up to the. Az Side!! Pics comin soon! Reppin Lowrider Supreme Az Style!
> *


WITH 1 KING SIZE BED... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 03:06 PM~15320244
> *I'm already here dawg I got a room a the palace is kool in here
> *



:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 10 2009, 02:54 PM~15320439
> *WITH 1 KING SIZE BED... :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha I think is a twin bed they like to cuddle :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 10 2009, 03:36 PM~15320606
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 04:52 PM~15320685
> *:biggrin:
> *



Vegas and you're here on layitlow fool? :twak:


I got an excuse... I'm in the room getting ready for later... :biggrin: 

WI-FI :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 03:51 PM~15320679
> *Hahaha I think is a twin bed they like to cuddle :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pit stop eaier in kingman


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ote=BIGRICHSPIRIT,Oct 10 2009, 01:54 PM~15320439]
WITH 1 KING SIZE BED... :biggrin:
[/quote]
LOL BR but Mando brought his lady. She blocked me!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 02:51 PM~15320679
> *Hahaha I think is a twin bed they like to cuddle :biggrin:
> *


Ya bro its a twin. But plenty of room for your little ass! Lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you lord!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15320963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just want to say gracias to lowrider style and affinity car audio was a nice turn on


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Trying to upload pics from the affinity turn out today, see if it works..


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

An hour later and four beers later I was able to get some pics up from the affinity turn out...It was good times hommies, There were a couple O.G cars and some good murals. Pero los Pinche hudas tried to control things that were already under control...

Thanx Affinity


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

FORGOT TO ADD

THANX LOWRIDER STYLE CC


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15320963
> *Thank you lord!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ESTOS VATOS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just real quick bcuz my ol lady's ragg'n on me for being gone all day and than jump'n on the computer!
More pic's coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Tucson indoor show!! For those that came out and witnessed our big show last year at Tucson High, thank you! We received media attention and even a PBS documentary surrounding lowriders in Aztlan! Well that was big, but this years is shaping up to be bigger and badder! Plus it's INDOORS! This is becoming a must attend event. Hope to see you all there! 

?

Sophisticated Few presents their 2nd Annual carshow and concert. This years show will be indoor at the Beaudry RV Expo center. It will feature a carhop and bikini contest, both with cash awards. It will also feature some of the nicest cars, models, vendors, and mariachi groups. The concert will feature III Grand, and some new up and coming artists. It will all take place indoors. There will be vendors selling car parts, food, and even jewelry. It will of course be to help out some local charities. Like last year, entry fee will be a frozen turkey for cars and motorcycles. 3 canned goods for bicycles and pedal cars. It will all take place on Nov. 21st so please mark your calendars!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15320415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good morning azside! Had a good time partying with all homies from techniques, majestics and the homies from New Image!!! Your homie from 7-11 had me lmao! That was some fuckin funny shit!!! See you guys at the show!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATZ UP AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am hung ass over!! Thanks to New Image CC for passin us them Shots. We owned that bar!! The Majestics party was jumpin. Good hangin out with you all. Time to hit the Super Show!!


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

"CAR WASH FOR FUNERAL"

MY TIA PASSED AWAY ON SAT. 10/3. FAMILY IS STILL TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS. 

WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TODAY

7 ELEVEN @ 35TH AVE THOMAS

STARTING @ 9AM - ALL DAY LONG

PLEASE COME OUT & HAVE UR RIDES WASHED
ANY DONATIONS WILL GREATLY BE APPRECIATED

THANK YOU & GOD BLESS


----------



## Christina_602 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Christina_602_@Oct 11 2009, 11:19 AM~15324397
> *"CAR WASH FOR FUNERAL"
> 
> MY TIA PASSED AWAY ON SAT. 10/3. FAMILY IS STILL TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS.
> ...


"SORRY CAR WASH MOVED TO AUTO ZONE @ 35TH AVE & VAN BUREN"


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15320963
> *Thank you lord!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



damn you on your knees and the keg is almost as big as you!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does ne1 in PHX or around ther knw if the club Arizonas finest is still active?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More pic's of the Affinity Show!!!!!! :biggrin: 


















"King of the Calles" Trophy!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS!!! WELL THE BARRIOS UNIDOS SHOW N SHINE WAS A PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT!!! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP FOR THIS EVENT. :biggrin: 

PHOENIX RIDERZ CC

UNITY CC

OLD SCHOOL CC

INTRUDERS CC

PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS CC

LOWRIDER STYLE CC

SILENT BREEZE CC

MALOS CC

MAJESTICS CC

UNIQUE STYLE CC

STREET KINGZ CC

LA FAMILIA CC


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK OF TODAY'S EVENT.... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 10 2009, 08:01 AM~15318685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ALREADY PAID FOR THE ROOMS AND EVERYTHING TO. 4 NIGHTS AT CIRCUS CIRCUS. BUT MY OLD LADY HAD TO HAVE SURGERY. SO WE CANCELED.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 12 2009, 04:54 AM~15330013
> *Good morning AZ
> *


WHATS UP GATO?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 12 2009, 06:16 AM~15330131
> *WHATS UP GATO?
> *


Ke rollo mike


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 12 2009, 04:54 AM~15330013
> *Good morning AZ
> *



X2!!! :biggrin: QUE ROLLO GATO? CONGRATS ON YOUR TROPHY HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 12 2009, 06:14 AM~15330123
> *I ALREADY PAID FOR THE ROOMS AND EVERYTHING TO. 4 NIGHTS AT CIRCUS CIRCUS. BUT MY OLD LADY HAD TO HAVE SURGERY. SO WE CANCELED.
> *


WA'SAPPNIN MIKE. I KNOW I WAS SUPPOSED TO GO TOO! :angry: BUT ORALE THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT YEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 12 2009, 09:35 AM~15331143
> *X2!!! :biggrin: QUE ROLLO GATO? CONGRATS ON YOUR TROPHY HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> More pic's of the Affinity Show!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Plus we got pic's of New Member's And New Lowrider's in our "Lowrider Style Members" page and our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page!!!!!</span>
> >
> > link for members:
> > http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylemembers.html
> > ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Me n Mando are on our way to the Hop today. Pics will be taken. Az will be reppin!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We forgot to post this pic for the homie Henry!!!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Oct 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15308061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

if ne1 in vegas can get a pic of main events trunk n hood 4 me it would b greatly appreciated my homboy is trying 2 make a tribute car 4 it on thelowridergame.com and needs the trunk n hood


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 12 2009, 01:56 PM~15333351
> *
> *


THAT'S NEXT STOP FOR PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 11 2009, 10:09 AM~15324108
> *I am hung ass over!! Thanks to New Image CC for passin us them Shots. We owned that bar!! The Majestics party was jumpin. Good hangin out with you all. Time to hit the Super Show!!
> *


Orale luna we had a great time out there ese keep them shots coming lol I told you ese somos pocos pero locos  lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 11 2009, 09:09 AM~15323884
> *Good morning azside! Had a good time partying with all homies from techniques, majestics and the homies from New Image!!! Your homie from 7-11 had me lmao! That was some fuckin funny shit!!! See you guys at the show!!!
> *


Orale homie had a blast with you vatos am ready for next time


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to give props to all the az siders we looked real good out there homies


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ WAS ON HIT IN VEGAS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

REPPIN AVONDALE MAJESTICS IN VEGAS


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

the models at affinity were some ugly ass bitches make sure u take em back to van buren


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WELL WE MADE IT BACK HOME FINALLY!! LONG WEEKEND BUT WELL WORTH IT! AZ REPRESENTED AT THE SHOW! LOTS OF PICS! GOOD TIMES AND LOTS OF BEER WAS CONSUMED!!! :biggrin: THIS WAS MY FIRST VEGAS SHOW AND IT WONT BE MY LAST! GOOD SEEING ALL THE AZ SIDERS OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WE WENT TO THE HOP, BUT HAD TO LEAVE BEFORE ANY ACTION! THEY SAID NOON WAS WHEN IT WAS GONNA START (MUSTA BEEN MEXICAN TIME) CUZ WE LEFT AT 330 AND NO HOP WAS HAPPENING!


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Oct 12 2009, 09:18 PM~15337697
> *the models at affinity were some ugly ass bitches make sure u take em back to van buren
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

my daughter helping me out with the display :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 11 2009, 08:13 PM~15328680
> *WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS!!! WELL THE BARRIOS UNIDOS SHOW N SHINE WAS A PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT!!! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP FOR THIS EVENT.  :biggrin:
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ CC
> ...


Good job Mando, Enrique and Jacob for taking care of us.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Oct 12 2009, 09:18 PM~15337697
> *the models at affinity were some ugly ass bitches make sure u take em back to van buren
> *


TELL ME YOU WOULD'NT HIT THAT!!!!!!
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 12 2009, 09:54 PM~15338080
> *Good job Mando, Enrique and Jacob for taking care of us.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD ARRRRRRRRRRRRRT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NEXT UP IS THE TODA MADRE CC PICNIC!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Oct 12 2009, 09:18 PM~15337697
> *the models at affinity were some ugly ass bitches make sure u take em back to van buren
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 12 2009, 02:32 PM~15333589
> *THAT'S NEXT STOP FOR PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ORALE BUUDY!! TIME TO LOAD UP THE MAZDA!!!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 12 2009, 10:15 PM~15338310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 12 2009, 10:25 PM~15338414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


U KNOW THIS BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be out there !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 07:14 PM~15321555
> *Just want to say gracias to lowrider style and affinity car audio was a nice  turn on *


 hahahaha orale maniaco!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mando??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE!!!!!! Cant sleep....Here is an BigMandoaz.com Las Vegas Exclusive !!!! 

As you already know AZ put it down in Vegas! Here is Mando from Majestics Avondale stopping traffic on LAS VEGAS BLVD to show muthafuckas how the AZ-SIDE DO!!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> TELL ME YOU WOULD'NT HIT THAT!!!!!!
> :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/quo
> i would hit that like i am working a jack hammer :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 01:41 AM~15339673
> *Whats up AZSIDE!!!!!! Cant sleep....Here is an BigMandoaz.com Las Vegas Exclusive !!!!
> 
> As you already know AZ put it down in Vegas!  Here is Mando from Majestics Avondale stopping traffic on LAS VEGAS BLVD to show muthafuckas how the AZ-SIDE DO!!!
> ...



Thats what i like 2 c AZ reppin n takin over the calles


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 01:41 AM~15339673
> *Whats up AZSIDE!!!!!! Cant sleep....Here is an BigMandoaz.com Las Vegas Exclusive !!!!
> 
> As you already know AZ put it down in Vegas!  Here is Mando from Majestics Avondale stopping traffic on LAS VEGAS BLVD to show muthafuckas how the AZ-SIDE DO!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: THAT HOW WE DO IT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 13 2009, 01:31 AM~15339649
> *whats up mando??
> *


sup big homie!!!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

az looking good in vegas cant wait to join the the team nxt year


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Intruders C.C. AZ & JAPAN


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

These pics taken by my homie Maaando (Shutter Box Photography) from Florida!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

*BigMandoAZ,Lunas64* :wave:

it was nice getting to meet you too LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2009, 03:17 AM~15339807
> *BigMandoAZ,Lunas64  :wave:
> 
> it was nice getting to meet you too LOL
> *


Sup homegirl! Same here, I didnt see you guys at the show?????


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 04:21 AM~15339813
> *Sup homegirl! Same here, I didnt see you guys at the show?????
> *



Oh Knightstalker decided to be sleeping beauty and kept hitting snooze.. So we didn't get there till after 3:00pm :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 13 2009, 03:22 AM~15339818
> *Oh Knightstalker decided to be sleeping beauty and kept hitting snooze.. So we didn't get there till after 3:00pm  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lazy mofo hahaha :biggrin: I didnt want to get up either! We were pretty hammered


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally got a chance to meet Kita this weekend. He is truly one down to earth dude!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damm i was pretty fukd up


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

My daughter reppin USO !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 01:41 AM~15339673
> *Whats up AZSIDE!!!!!! Cant sleep....Here is an BigMandoaz.com Las Vegas Exclusive !!!!
> 
> As you already know AZ put it down in Vegas!  Here is Mando from Majestics Avondale stopping traffic on LAS VEGAS BLVD to show muthafuckas how the AZ-SIDE DO!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Oct 12 2009, 09:18 PM~15337697
> *the models at affinity were some ugly ass bitches make sure u take em back to van buren
> *


hhhhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

IT'S A GOOD THING , IT'S HALLOWEEN " LOL " :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 07:56 AM~15339927
> *Finally got a chance to meet Kita this weekend. He is truly one down to earth dude!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS, GOT IN YESTERDAY AFTERNOON AND HEADN BACK UP THERE TODAY.HERE'S SUM PICTURES FOR TODAY, WE HAD A FIRME TIME!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PHOENIX RIDERZ reppin' AZ!!

















































































Las Vegas 2009 was a blast!! Riderz partied our asses off as usual!! This is what a family is all about, good times and better moments. Congrats to Franky for the 1st place win.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We just want to welcome all our Lowrider Brothers and their famila's back and hope everyone came back safely......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is group photo of some the best lowrider photographers from all over the U.S.
These guys came from places like, L.A., Chicago, Florida, New York City and me reppin the *AZ-SIDE!!!!!*

_This pic was taken by Stephanie Bueno, Wife of Lowrider Magazines Jae Bueno_








from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), Big Mike(Nikon), TwoTonz(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Question. who does the best plating out here Concorse? or kerr west? im looking at getting more stuff plated on my bomb but i want the best out here. 

Thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 13 2009, 08:59 AM~15341041
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS, GOT IN YESTERDAY AFTERNOON AND HEADN BACK UP THERE TODAY.HERE'S SUM PICTURES FOR TODAY, WE HAD A FIRME TIME!
> 
> 
> ...


nice shots Ruben. Damn homie, we drank alot this weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 13 2009, 08:41 AM~15340894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

nice pix !!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Art Buck  can i get ur painters number again i lost it and i just brought my bomb down from colorado and he told me to call him when i get it here. thks bro


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 13 2009, 10:38 AM~15342635
> *Question. who does the best plating out here Concorse?  or  kerr west? im looking at getting more stuff plated on my bomb but i want the best out here.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Concourse. I have plating done from couple places, Kerr included but Concourse is the best hands down. deep, rich chrome. Kerr is actually very nice as well and holds up pretty good.

Big Tim from my club has done all of his undercarriage at concourse and the rear axle is flawless. absolutely no rough spots, discoloring to blemishes, just beautiful plating. can't wait to do mine, just saving my money. :biggrin: 

Concourse is pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 13 2009, 10:45 AM~15342702
> *Art Buck  can i get ur painters number again i lost it and i just brought my bomb down from colorado and he told me to call him when i get it here. thks bro
> *


I was just talking to him about you! WEre your ears burning? 

His number is:623-221-5261


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 13 2009, 11:49 AM~15342730
> *I was just talking to him about you!  WEre your ears burning?
> 
> His number is:623-221-5261
> *



burning all morning :burn: :burn: lol.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 13 2009, 10:51 AM~15342750
> *burning all morning :burn:  :burn: lol.
> *


Oh yeah and I forgot to mention they do not lose your chit! they photograph all incoming parts..........so you get it back. They are also very fast. most of my stuff was done in 1 week.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

NEW IMAGE IN VEGAS




































GOOD TIMES WITH THE HOMIES


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 13 2009, 12:21 PM~15343082
> *NEW IMAGE IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


great times! your homie 7-11 had me laughing my ass off!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15342810
> *Oh yeah and I forgot to mention they do not lose your chit!  they photograph all incoming parts..........so you get it back.  They are also very fast.  most of my stuff was done in 1 week.
> *



thats cool bro. thats what im looking 4.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

majestics az


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey wats up homies.im the president of twisted minds cc. in Phoenix Arizona.ive been noticeing that most of the lowriding in Phoenix goes down on the south part of town.ive been thinking bout trying to spread lowriding to the northern part as well.im looking to make more shows up here in the north and im also looking for a spot where all the riders can come and kick it and cruise.but i was woundering if we can make this happen if anyone would be down to come.please let me know what you all think.any feedback would be apriciated.thanks homies.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ siders? Everyone make it back ok? Did any one get left on a roof top :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15345904
> *hey wats up homies.im the president of twisted minds cc. in Phoenix Arizona.ive been noticeing that most of the lowriding in Phoenix goes down on the south part of town.ive been thinking bout trying to spread lowriding to the northern part as well.im looking to make more shows up here in the north and im also looking for a spot where all the riders can come and kick it and cruise.but i was woundering if we can make this happen if anyone would be down to come.please let me know what you all think.any feedback would be apriciated.thanks homies.
> *


How far up north are you talking about. Bro???????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 13 2009, 03:38 PM~15346032
> *Whats up AZ siders? Everyone make it back ok? Did any one get left on a roof top :biggrin:
> *


Me, Mando and His Wifey made it back good. Tired and had enough beers to last till next weekend!!!! Then we start over!!!! we had a great time, wish you could have come with us all!! Az represented all weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Oct 13 2009, 04:53 PM~15346151
> *How far up north are you talking about. Bro???????
> *


we were thinking around metro center mall but were open to suggestions.if you have a beter place in mind let me know.pm me homie.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 12:25 PM~15343144
> *great times! your homie 7-11 had me laughing my ass off!!!!
> *


YEA, THAT'S THE HOMEBOY RAGTOP RAY. HE'S CRAZY AND HE DON'T EVEN DRINK.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 13 2009, 04:19 PM~15346453
> *YEA, THAT'S THE HOMEBOY RAGTOP RAY. HE'S CRAZY AND HE DON'T EVEN DRINK.
> *


I bet he can pour a helluva Slurpee tho!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15345904
> *hey wats up homies.im the president of twisted minds cc. in Phoenix Arizona.ive been noticeing that most of the lowriding in Phoenix goes down on the south part of town.ive been thinking bout trying to spread lowriding to the northern part as well.im looking to make more shows up here in the north and im also looking for a spot where all the riders can come and kick it and cruise.but i was woundering if we can make this happen if anyone would be down to come.please let me know what you all think.any feedback would be apriciated.thanks homies.
> *


 we are down to cruise anywhere that we dont get hassled by anyone let us know and we will check ya out


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 13 2009, 11:38 AM~15342635
> *Question. who does the best plating out here Concorse?  or  kerr west? im looking at getting more stuff plated on my bomb but i want the best out here.
> 
> Thanks
> *


check out mike at Ker West he is the best hands down you may pay alittle more but it is worth it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15348213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15348213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

just got back bout a hour ago had a blast this weekend


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 13 2009, 08:54 PM~15349175
> *just got back bout a hour ago had a blast this weekend
> *


damm long weekend up there .Congrats on becoming a member of SOCIETY


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15349190
> *damm long weekend up there .Congrats on becoming a member of SOCIETY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

big thanx homie i havent stopped smilling sence friday night. very proud to rep for society


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 13 2009, 08:59 PM~15349241
> *big thanx homie i havent stopped smilling sence friday night. very proud to rep for society
> *


LOL i have not stopped smiling , Finally got that plaque in my window , Now got to order up that new USO one :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

nice when did u get back my home girl miss cleo tried callin u to day


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

AND ADDING TO THE PICNIC OR SHOULD WE SAY PACHANGA :biggrin: 








HOPE EVERY ONE CAN MAKE IT AND DONT FORGET YOUR OSTIRCH BOOTS :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15349281
> *nice when did u get back my home girl miss cleo tried callin u to day
> *


Lmao . I was trying to pull up EBAUMSWORLD to talk back to whoever it was , but u never called back


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

that shit had me rollin


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

We got home around 9 last night , pulled the el camino off the hauler late this afternoon need to figure out the pump leak .


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 13 2009, 04:38 PM~15346032
> *Whats up AZ siders? Everyone make it back ok? Did any one get left on a roof top :biggrin:
> *



QUE PASA MIKE! :wave: I THINK THAT BIG BEN GOT LEFT ON THE ROOF IN VEGAS CUZ I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM ON HERE FOR A WHILE!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

ladies of vegas!!!! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Here are some pics from the rides we took to Vegas and then us chillin at the Park waiting for the hop to start!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

That car is so SIC !! love the colors


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 13 2009, 08:39 AM~15341376
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ reppin' AZ!!
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS LOOK REAL GOOD ART :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hector,
can you call someone from ooh wee, we are wanting this girl
for the november 22, picnic " this girl only ". :yes: :yes: :yes:

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 



























Let us know " ASAP ! " :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Oct 13 2009, 10:34 PM~15349687
> *Here are some pics from the rides we took to Vegas and then us chillin at the Park waiting for the hop to start!!
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ABOUT TIME YOU POST SOME PICS OF SOCIETY CC! LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 13 2009, 02:20 AM~15339729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE ROOF TOP BUT I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

here we were cruising like this saving gas!!!!!!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

shit this pic was taken at about 5 am


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 13 2009, 10:58 PM~15351049
> *YOU GUYS LOOK REAL GOOD ART  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! What have you been up to? You going to the Toda Madre picnic?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Oct 13 2009, 09:34 PM~15349687
> *Here are some pics from the rides we took to Vegas and then us chillin at the Park waiting for the hop to start!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 09:18 AM~15352932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badd Azz Pic!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Plus we got pic's of New Member's And New Lowrider's in our "Lowrider Style Members" page and our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page!!!!!</span>

link for members:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylemembers.html
link for lowriders:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylelowride.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 13 2009, 11:58 PM~15351051
> *Hector,
> can you call someone from ooh wee,  we are wanting this girl
> for the november 22, picnic " this girl only ".  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> ...


Call me ese :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Another Show!!


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

puttin it down on vegas strip :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 14 2009, 02:25 AM~15351396
> *
> HAHAHAHA I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE ROOF TOP BUT I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME HOMIE!!!!
> *



:angry: YEAH YOU LEFT WITHOUT ME!!!!!!!!  :angry: :twak: :uh: :ugh:  :buttkick: :banghead:  :yessad: :rant: :tears: 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUS KIDDING HOMIE!!! AT LEAST YOU WENT TO VEGAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Oct 14 2009, 12:05 PM~15354626
> *puttin it down on vegas strip :biggrin:
> 
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT :thumbsup: EVEN THOUGH YOUR PRES DONT CAUGHT ASLEEP HES LUCKY WE DIDNT RAID THE ROOM :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

A FEW MORE FROM SUNDAY'S CRUISE....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2009, 12:07 PM~15354654
> *:angry: YEAH YOU LEFT WITHOUT ME!!!!!!!!    :angry:  :twak:  :uh:  :ugh:    :buttkick:  :banghead:    :yessad:  :rant:  :tears:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUS KIDDING HOMIE!!! AT LEAST YOU WENT TO VEGAS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT HE LEFT WITH OUT BOTH OF US AND I HAD 2 ICE CHESTS FULL AND READY TO GO :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 04:46 AM~15339845
> *lazy mofo hahaha :biggrin: I didnt want to get up either! We were pretty hammered
> *



:werd:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 14 2009, 01:35 AM~15351410
> *shit this pic was taken at about 5 am
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I WASNT EVEN INVITED!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15349286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOING TO TAKE SOME OFF ROGERS SEATS, TO MAKE ME SOME. :biggrin: 
UNITY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 02:45 PM~15356306
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Damn I was tipsy when we took this pic!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 13 2009, 05:08 PM~15346329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

have a few sets left,going for $360 all new 100 spoke 602 434 6530 guero







o


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP AZ!!!! NICE TOO SEE SOME AZ PEEPS IN VEGAS!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We had some problems with the Hooda's (cops) at our show....
They only know us by what they see in the movies....
The Lowrider Community is invited to this show...here's our chance to show the City of Mesa we're not like those sterio-types. So please come out and make a differents..it's for the KIDS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 14 2009, 02:32 PM~15356176
> *SHIT HE LEFT WITH OUT BOTH OF US AND I HAD 2 ICE CHESTS FULL AND READY TO GO  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 MAYBE NEXT YEAR HE WON'T BE SO MEAN AND ACTUALLY TAKE US!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Mr.Andres, az63, COMPITA


QUE ROLLO BUDDY! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87LUXURY_@Oct 14 2009, 12:07 PM~15354656
> *
> *


i like that avatar homie!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15361603
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Mr.Andres, az63, COMPITA
> QUE ROLLO BUDDY!  :wave:
> *


what's up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 14 2009, 12:07 PM~15354654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



next year i'll take both of you ok so no excuses!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Does Anyone Have Or Knw Where I Can Get A Dual Terminal Prestolite Pump Motor? ANy Help Will Be Appreciated


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2009, 09:14 PM~15361281
> *:0  :0 MAYBE NEXT YEAR HE WON'T BE SO MEAN AND ACTUALLY TAKE US!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15362509
> *next year i'll take both of you ok so no excuses!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA YEAH RIGHT YOU ALWAYS THINK I AM LOCKED UP!!!! :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15320415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 15 2009, 05:35 AM~15363960
> *
> *



 Phoenix Riderz will be there for sure! This is always a good event for a good cause.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15362509
> *next year i'll take both of you ok so no excuses!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S MY DOGG!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15362266
> *what's up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



AQUI NO MAS BUSCANDO JALE!! :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY CLUB UNITY CLUB UNTY CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 04:31 AM~15339884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all AZ...ARIZONA REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!! BIG MANDO LIKE ALWAYS YOUR PICTURES ARE THE SH#T!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Knightstalker, STEADYDIPPIN09, BIGRICHSPIRIT, locdownmexikan, jsobera


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up az?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 15 2009, 11:08 AM~15366013
> *Congrats to all AZ...ARIZONA REPRESENTED TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!! BIG MANDO LIKE ALWAYS YOUR PICTURES ARE THE SH#T!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie! just have nothing but love and respect for all my az-side ryders!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 14 2009, 04:22 PM~15357427
> *IM GOING TO TAKE SOME OFF ROGERS SEATS, TO MAKE ME SOME. :biggrin:
> UNITY WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15349286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR THE HOPPERS, ROLLIN VIDEOS IS COVERING THE HOP SO IF YOUR GOING TO HOP GET IN CONTACT WITH JAMAL FROM ROLLIN VIDEOS THANX.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 15 2009, 03:11 PM~15368439
> *FOR THE HOPPERS, ROLLIN VIDEOS IS COVERING THE HOP SO IF YOUR GOING TO HOP GET IN CONTACT WITH JAMAL FROM ROLLIN VIDEOS THANX.
> *


how much money.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 15 2009, 03:59 PM~15369049
> *how much money.
> *


we have nothing to do with the hop, we asked jamal from rollin videos if he wanted to do a hop at the picnic that he could and he said yes so i dont know wut he has planed. other than that if no hop jus come out and have a good time


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY CLUB UNITY CLUB UNTY CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 13 2009, 08:41 AM~15340894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :angry:  :machinegun: :twak:   uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: These are all from James!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 06:37 PM~15370677
> *That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :angry:    :machinegun:  :twak:      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown: These are all from James!!!
> *


whats all from james


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what up mando ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:40 PM~15370711
> *what up mando ??
> *


chillin i got your text. If i get a sitter we will go


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 06:37 PM~15370677
> *That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :angry:    :machinegun:  :twak:      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown: These are all from James!!!
> *


is this what he wants to see?????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:42 PM~15370735
> *chillin i got your text. If i get a sitter we will go
> *


okay cool hopefully so , should be a good time as usual .. Wish i could find a bottle of MINTTU and sneak it in for some good drinks :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:44 PM~15370758
> *okay cool hopefully so , should be a good time as usual .. Wish i could find a bottle of MINTTU and sneak it in for some good drinks  :biggrin:
> *


man after you told me about it, i wanted to get a hit of it. didnt make it back til late


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

its some good shit , just cant find it in the states . I am gonna pm the sweden chapter and ask how they got it to Vegas . I will see if they can ship some , guess i found my poison


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15370802
> *its some good shit , just cant find it in the states . I am gonna pm the sweden chapter and ask how they got it to Vegas . I will see if they can ship some , guess i found my poison
> *


is this the one???????????











40% damn


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15370810
> *is this the one???????????
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

The bottles we had were 50% :biggrin:


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

does anyone know the number to streetlife hydraulics and or if it is still open?
thanks j-dub


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15370838
> *The bottles we had were 50%  :biggrin:
> *


check out minttuclubminttu.com


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Oct 15 2009, 06:51 PM~15370859
> *does anyone know the number to streetlife hydraulics and or if it is still open?
> thanks j-dub
> *


still open they moved a lil south of where they were 602-242-3811 is the number i have


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15370885
> *still open they moved a lil south of where they were 602-242-3811 is the number i have
> *


thanks alot


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:39 PM~15370696
> *whats all from james
> *


All the smiley face guys....he really likes all of them. 

:barf: = to much minttu!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 15 2009, 06:51 PM~15370866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No vomiting just lost people and bloody heads :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15370838
> *The bottles we had were 50%  :biggrin:
> *


The only place that I found that you could get them was online, but they don't ship to the US, so if you know someone that is in Europe. 

But James said if you can wait a little bit, he is starting an illegal Minttu smuggling operation. LMAO! :loco:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:51 PM~15370866
> *check out minttuclubminttu.com
> *


Hey Mando, Can you send me the pics of the boys with Kita, and Ayanna, and any others you might of taken with our cars, if you don't mind?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 06:56 PM~15370946
> *The only place that I found that you could get them was online, but they don't ship to the US, so if you know someone that is in Europe.
> 
> But James said if you can wait a little bit, he is starting an illegal Minttu smuggling operation. LMAO!  :loco:
> *


I will pm mike or pitbull and see what they can do for us


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:59 PM~15370976
> *I will pm mike or pitbull and see what they can do for us
> *


Dude that was weird cause on your post it showed bulldog instead of pit bull.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 06:58 PM~15370965
> *Hey Mando, Can you send me the pics of the boys with Kita, and Ayanna, and any others you might of taken with our cars, if you don't mind?
> *


I DO MIND 






























LOL JUST KIDDING. ILL EMAIL THEM TO YOU


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 07:00 PM~15370993
> *Dude that was weird cause on your post it showed bulldog instead of pit bull.
> *


Better put yo glasses on :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 07:01 PM~15371005
> *Better put yo glasses on  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 07:05 PM~15371047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 07:01 PM~15371005


remember when you told homie from UCE that you have to invest in guns for when your daughter gets older??????? this came to mind. I can imagine you being like this!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15371071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be me !! Mofo is gonna be too scared to take her out


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> remember when you told homie from UCE that you have to invest in guns for when your daughter gets older??????? this came to mind. I can imagine you being like this!!!!!


That will be me !! Mofo is gonna be too scared to take her out
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 06:59 PM~15370976
> *I will pm mike or pitbull and see what they can do for us
> *


You biotch you edited you ASS!
:twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 07:15 PM~15371207
> *You biotch you edited you ASS!
> :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: why u gotta get all crazy and shit !! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 15 2009, 07:15 PM~15371207
> *You biotch you edited you ASS!
> :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 she said biotch


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15371071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin, Does that make James Will Smith?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 15 2009, 07:16 PM~15371223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: why u gotta get all crazy and shit !! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> remember when you told homie from UCE that you have to invest in guns for when your daughter gets older??????? this came to mind. I can imagine you being like this!!!!!


Justin, Does that make James Will Smith?
[/quote]
:yes: but i am sure there will be many more over also


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Justin, Does that make James Will Smith?


:yes: but i am sure there will be many more over also
[/quote]

We will get a mass text! 

my house 7pm daughter leaves @ 8 meet date. bring gun


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> :yes: but i am sure there will be many more over also


We will get a mass text! 

my house 7pm daughter leaves @ 8 meet date. bring gun
[/quote]
YEP EXCATLY WHAT IT WILL SAY


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> We will get a mass text!
> 
> my house 7pm daughter leaves @ 8 meet date. bring gun


YEP EXCATLY WHAT IT WILL SAY 
[/quote]
Then Blanca and I will protect her. Cause don't you worry I will be the only one that needs to talk to that foo!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 14 2009, 01:35 AM~15351410
> *shit this pic was taken at about 5 am
> 
> 
> ...


After that pics i went back to drinking again!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 15 2009, 07:30 PM~15371403
> *After that pics i went back to drinking again!
> *


What's up porky


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15371491
> *What's up porky
> *


What up homie why didnt you drink with me?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Now I have seen it all. Took this out in Cashman parking lot!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

I have lead hammers for $15 dollars if anybody needs them pm me or give me a call 623-418-5717.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 15 2009, 07:58 PM~15371817
> *What up homie why didnt you drink with me?
> *


I wish dawg I didn't go to vegas


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Oct 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15359941
> *SUP AZ!!!! NICE TOO SEE SOME AZ PEEPS IN VEGAS!!!!!
> *


Where were you foo, I didnt see you! :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15372573
> *I wish dawg I didn't go to vegas
> *


WHEN IS THE BACHELOR PARTY!


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15361904
> *i like that avatar homie!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 15 2009, 12:29 AM~15363280
> *Does Anyone Have Or Knw Where I Can Get A Dual Terminal Prestolite Pump Motor? ANy Help Will Be Appreciated
> *


1-800-226-1650 they come from texas thats were i get mine


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15371821
> *Now I have seen it all. Took this out in Cashman parking lot!
> 
> 
> ...



you know that probably came off his kids lowrider bike or something! That's too funny!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :around: :around: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP BUDDY? :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15373064
> *WHEN IS THE BACHELOR PARTY!
> *


And am I invited?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15372573
> *I wish dawg I didn't go to vegas
> *



OYE GATO..CUANDO VA SER EL BACHELOR PARTY HOMIE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> That will be me !! Mofo is gonna be too scared to take her out


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


SHIT YOU ALL FORGOT TO TAKE A COPY OF HIS DRIVERS LICENSE, PICTURE OF HIS CAR AND LICENE PLATE AND A PIC OF HIM. SHIT I MIGHT EVEN TAKE SOME BLOOD WHILE I AM AT IT BEFORE MY DAUGHTER GOES ANYWHERE WITH ANY MAFUKER... :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHO THE BOY IN THIS PIC IS? MY DAUGHTER KEEPS BUGGING ME!! :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2009, 01:23 AM~15374723
> *CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHO THE BOY IN THIS PIC IS? MY DAUGHTER KEEPS BUGGING ME!!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S LEONARD AKA DAVINCI SON...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2009, 12:25 AM~15374737
> *THAT'S LEONARD AKA DAVINCI SON...
> *



k THANKS KNIGHTSTALKER !!! :biggrin: MY DAUGHTER SAID YOU ARE AWESOME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2009, 01:30 AM~15374774
> *k THANKS KNIGHTSTALKER !!! :biggrin: MY DAUGHTER SAID YOU ARE AWESOME
> *



SHE GOT A CRUSH ON HIM OR WHAT :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

SO MR OOH WEE PM ME ALL MAD THAT I CALLED HIS MODELS AT THE AFFINITY CARSHOW UGLY BITCHES BUT U GUYS TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK THE GHOST FACE BITCH IS THE WORST OF THE TWO THE DARKER ONE IS ALRIGHT HE SAID THEYRE BETTER THAN ANY GORILLA BITCHES I FUCK WITH BUT HIS MODELS ARE THE GORILLAS


















THIS BITCH LOOKS A DOG WOOF WOOF


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 09:28 PM~15373064
> *WHEN IS THE BACHELOR PARTY!
> *


I was thinking Dec 26 at petter piper pizza


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 AM~15375293
> *I was thinking Dec 26 at petter piper pizza
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 AM~15375293
> *I was thinking Dec 26 at petter piper pizza
> *


SO IS THAT WHAT THEY ARE CALLIN' THE STRIP CLUB NOW DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 AM~15375293
> *I was thinking Dec 26 at petter piper pizza
> *



:nicoderm: :scrutinize: SO IS THAT CODE FOR "PANTERAS SHOW CLUB"??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 16 2009, 05:54 AM~15375477
> *SO IS THAT WHAT THEY ARE CALLIN' THE STRIP CLUB NOW DAYS :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP MIKE? :wave: I THINK THAT HE IS TRYING TO KEEP THE BACHELOR PARTY ON THE "DOWN LOW"?? :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Theres Toda Madre event and Silent Breeze...which one to go to?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2009, 09:12 AM~15376673
> *WHAT UP MIKE? :wave: I THINK THAT HE IS TRYING TO KEEP THE BACHELOR PARTY ON THE "DOWN LOW"?? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DOES CHUCK E CHEESE STAND FOR?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY CLUB UNITY CLUB UNTY CLUB UNITY!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 16 2009, 12:38 AM~15374818
> *SHE GOT A CRUSH ON HIM OR WHAT :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


NO I TOLD HER HIS NAME WAS DARRION AND WE HAD A BET GOING :biggrin: BUT I LOST :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 AM~15375293
> *I was thinking Dec 26 at petter piper pizza
> *


HAHAHAHAHA OK YOU TELL YOUR LADY THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 16 2009, 04:54 AM~15375477
> *SO IS THAT WHAT THEY ARE CALLIN' THE STRIP CLUB NOW DAYS :biggrin:
> *


Ya, then we can go to the other club... IHOP!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 AM~15375293
> *I was thinking Dec 26 at petter piper pizza
> *


can i see da pepperonies too......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 16 2009, 10:30 AM~15377495
> *WHAT DOES CHUCK E CHEESE STAND FOR?
> *



HMMMMMMMMMM....I THINK THAT IS CODE FOR "CHRISTIE'S"!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 16 2009, 12:23 PM~15378587
> *can i see da pepperonies too......
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 16 2009, 12:07 PM~15378417
> *Ya, then we can go to the other club... IHOP!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: SO WHAT IS "IHOP"??? :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP AL...ARE YOU FULLY RECOVERED FROM THE VEGAS TRIP??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 16 2009, 03:09 PM~15380143
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up homies whats good thnx for them beers out there in vegas, hey ricardo whats up with that ink get down homeboy


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2009, 01:42 PM~15379362
> *HMMMMMMMMMM....I THINK THAT IS CODE FOR "CHRISTIE'S"!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


10-4


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Oct 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15380264
> *whats up homies whats good thnx for them beers out there in vegas, hey ricardo whats up with that ink get down homeboy
> *


NO PROBLEM PERRO. US WITH OUT BEER .... IS LIKE KOOL AID WITH NO SUGAR :biggrin: PM ME AN WILL GET TOGETHER ON THAT INK SITUATION


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 16 2009, 04:37 PM~15381055
> *NO PROBLEM PERRO. US WITH OUT BEER .... IS LIKE KOOL AID WITH NO SUGAR :biggrin: PM ME AN WILL GET TOGETHER ON THAT INK SITUATION
> *


x 2 wut he said :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2009, 12:49 PM~15379427
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  SO WHAT IS "IHOP"??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHAT UP AL...ARE YOU FULLY RECOVERED FROM THE VEGAS TRIP??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


International House Of Pancakes!!!! IHOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 16 2009, 06:30 PM~15381927
> *International House Of Pancakes!!!! IHOP!!! :biggrin:
> *


he wants to know what "IHOP" is code for.................


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2009, 12:28 PM~15378054
> *NO I TOLD HER HIS NAME WAS DARRION AND WE HAD A BET GOING  :biggrin:  BUT I LOST :uh:
> *



:no: Darion is Jens son LOL That's Stephen Davincis son... How are you Moni?


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15320415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: henry castillo, *tyrone_rolls_a_85*, BigMandoAZ, smiley602

You feeling alright homie??


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up henry :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

whats really going on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 06:29 PM~15381921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLUB UNITY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 16 2009, 06:49 PM~15382085
> *whats up henry :wave:
> *



what up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 15 2009, 12:53 AM~15363376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oye estupido habla me!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 07:21 PM~15382296
> *hahahaha why do you say that???
> hey homie why cant you just keep your comments to your self and stop hating.... if you can do better do it, i'm pretty sure alot of people would appreciate seeing alot more hynas out there!!!!!
> oye estupido habla me!!!
> *


whats up BigHomie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963, BigMandoAZ, enrique

whats up homies???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 07:24 PM~15382320
> *whats up BigHomie!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada just chilling here at the pad, catching up on the chisme!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 07:25 PM~15382334
> *nada just chilling here at the pad, catching up on the chisme!!!!
> *


layitlow is full of chisme


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 07:26 PM~15382342
> *layitlow is full of chisme
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up this weekend???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES, compita, henry castillo,
what up homies???


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 07:26 PM~15382342
> *layitlow is full of chisme
> *




TO ALL CAR CLUBS THE MAJESTICS ARE HAVING A TOY DRIVE ON DEC 5TH AND ONE OF OUR OPTIONS IS TO PARK ALL CARS ON GRASS WE WOULD LIKE TO GET FEED BACK FROM ALL CAR CLUBS AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF HAVING ALL THE CARS PARKED ON GRASS?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 16 2009, 07:28 PM~15382360
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS  THE MAJESTICS ARE HAVING A TOY DRIVE ON DEC 5TH AND ONE OF OUR OPTIONS IS TO PARK ALL CARS ON GRASS WE WOULD LIKE TO GET FEED BACK FROM ALL CAR CLUBS AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF HAVING ALL THE CARS PARKED ON GRASS?
> *


as long as it's not dirt!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

IT'S ALWAYS BETTER ON GRASS HOMIES!
TECHNIQUES IS DOWN WITH IT!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 07:32 PM~15382392
> *as long as it's not dirt!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ONLY ON THE GRASS


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 16 2009, 07:34 PM~15382415
> *IT'S ALWAYS BETTER ON GRASS HOMIES!
> TECHNIQUES IS DOWN WITH IT!
> *



THANKS TECHNIQUES!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 16 2009, 07:34 PM~15382417
> *ONLY ON THE GRASS
> *


what park?? and you forgot to say, thank you unity!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 07:38 PM~15382449
> *what park?? and you forgot to say,  thank you unity!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS UNITY


PARK HAS NOT BEEN PICKED YET


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 16 2009, 07:40 PM~15382467
> *THANKS UNITY
> PARK HAS NOT BEEN PICKED YET
> *


now i feel special!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 16 2009, 07:40 PM~15382467
> *THANKS UNITY
> PARK HAS NOT BEEN PICKED YET
> *


so much for tradition.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 16 2009, 07:44 PM~15382509
> *so much for tradition.
> *


 :0 what does that mean????


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 07:46 PM~15382521
> *:0  what does that mean????
> *


Yea what ben say


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 16 2009, 06:28 PM~15382360
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS  THE MAJESTICS ARE HAVING A TOY DRIVE ON DEC 5TH AND ONE OF OUR OPTIONS IS TO PARK ALL CARS ON GRASS WE WOULD LIKE TO GET FEED BACK FROM ALL CAR CLUBS AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF HAVING ALL THE CARS PARKED ON GRASS?
> *


Grass all day for Intruders CC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 08:14 PM~15382774
> *Yea what ben say
> *


que onda loco??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

hey homie why cant you just keep your comments to your self and stop hating.... if you can do better do it, i'm pretty sure alot of people would appreciate seeing alot more hynas out there!!!!!

WELL SAID HOMIE!!!!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, djsire, Black86Cutty, Black64s, NEW VISION C.C, Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels

'Sup Fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 16 2009, 07:54 PM~15382589
> *
> *


What's up bro how you been


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 08:24 PM~15382853
> *que onda loco??
> *


Aqui nomas dawg y tu


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HEY IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE US SHOW FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME...
COME OUT TO THIS SHOW. WE'LL BE PREMERING 5 RIDES!!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 08:41 PM~15382957
> *What's up bro how you been
> *


been good bro trying to stay busy on the rides. How you been The caddy lookin tight :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ruben???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 16 2009, 06:35 PM~15381971
> *:no: Darion is Jens son LOL That's Stephen Davincis son... How are you Moni?
> *


I'm good girl just here dealing with bullshit!!!But you know me I always win in the end!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 07:21 PM~15382296
> *hahahaha why do you say that???
> *


 cause last time i was gone from lil for a while you thought i was locked up.. :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15383320
> *I'm good girl just here dealing with bullshit!!!But you know me I always win in the end!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



 true dat...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 16 2009, 08:32 PM~15383430
> * true dat...
> *


Hey Lady whats up?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15382928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah thats true huh!!!! ok ok that was bad of me to think


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 10:18 PM~15383812
> *
> lol yeah thats true huh!!!! ok ok that was bad of me to think
> *



u member now huh :biggrin: How you doing?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:55 PM~15383628
> *Hey Lady whats up?
> *



Nothing much just here... Counting down the days till my dads surgery to remove his cancer.. How are you? did you make it home safe from Vegas LOL we had way too much fun that night I felt it the next day :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15383868
> *u member now huh  :biggrin:  How you doing?
> *


just here seeing whats up withh all the ariza homies


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 16 2009, 08:54 PM~15383046
> *Aqui nomas dawg y tu
> *


did they disconnect your phone!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 16 2009, 10:25 PM~15383883
> *:wave: LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER,
> *


whats up how you doing??? how was vegas


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 11:27 PM~15383902
> *whats up how you doing???  how was vegas
> *


I'm doing so so a lot going on with my dad.. Vegas was Vegas a drunk time LOL I saw you when you were checking out didn't know you stayed at the 6 too.. Should of told us we could of parking lot drank LOL Plus it was my birthday that Friday you could of chilled with us... :biggrin: How are the kids?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 16 2009, 10:30 PM~15383933
> *I'm doing so so a lot going on with my dad.. Vegas was Vegas a drunk time LOL I saw you when you were checking out didn't know you stayed at the 6 too.. Should of told us we could of parking lot drank LOL Plus it was my birthday that Friday you could of chilled with us... :biggrin: How are the kids?
> *


me and my lady didnt get there till saturdaybut we had a good time too..... next year we'll have to kick it so you can get to know my girl!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 11:33 PM~15383980
> *me and my lady didnt get there till saturdaybut we had a good time too..... next year we'll have to kick it so you can get to know my girl!!!
> *





For sure that would be cool.. I saw her in march and in Vegas you picked a pretty one  good job Ben.. Next year my b-day will be Saturday so it will work out perfect ha ha ha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 16 2009, 10:36 PM~15384007
> *For sure that would be cool.. I saw her in march and in Vegas you picked a pretty one   good job Ben.. Next year my b-day will be Saturday so it will work out perfect ha ha ha
> *


ku ku ku ku


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lowrider Style CC

QUE PASA BUDDIES!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2009, 10:45 PM~15384097
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lowrider Style CC
> 
> ...


whats up bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 10:47 PM~15384117
> *whats up bro
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE. I'M JUS TRYING TO MAKE SOME CHIPS. :biggrin: ARE YOU GOING TO THE TODA MADRE PICNIC? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2009, 10:52 PM~15384171
> *NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE. I'M JUS TRYING TO MAKE SOME CHIPS. :biggrin:  ARE YOU GOING TO THE TODA MADRE PICNIC?  :biggrin:
> *


i have some chips cause my lady got foodstamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah toda madre


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 10:54 PM~15384182
> *i have some chips cause my lady got foodstamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah toda madre
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTE HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL SEE YOU UP THERE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

AZ REPPIN IN VEGAS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfHYG_5I-0U


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 16 2009, 10:25 PM~15383879
> *just here seeing whats up withh all the ariza homies
> *


THATS COOL  HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICINIC. I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 16 2009, 07:28 PM~15382360
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS  THE MAJESTICS ARE HAVING A TOY DRIVE ON DEC 5TH AND ONE OF OUR OPTIONS IS TO PARK ALL CARS ON GRASS WE WOULD LIKE TO GET FEED BACK FROM ALL CAR CLUBS AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF HAVING ALL THE CARS PARKED ON GRASS?
> *


simon we down count new image in homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2009, 01:47 AM~15385347
> *THATS COOL   HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICINIC. I WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


fa sho!!!!!!! just dont go and get locked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol j/k


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SOUTH SIDE PHOENIQUERA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 09:36 AM~15386292
> *fa sho!!!!!!! just dont go and get locked up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol j/k
> *


ME NEVER MIGHT BE HIDING THOUGH!!!! :biggrin: NAW J/K


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 09:37 AM~15386299
> *SOUTH SIDE PHOENIQUERA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HELL YEAH EVERYDAY AND ALL DAY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDERS!! :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 17 2009, 10:44 AM~15386685
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDERS!!  :wave:
> *



:wave: WHAT UP? HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Oct 17 2009, 02:54 AM~15385457
> *simon we down count new image in homies
> *


Orale bro thanks


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 09:37 AM~15386299
> *SOUTH SIDE PHOENIQUERA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2009, 09:57 AM~15386387
> *ME NEVER MIGHT BE HIDING THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:  NAW J/K
> *


lol you crazy!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

if anybody wants to come and kick it today for my b-day at my house hit me up!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 03:02 PM~15387923
> *if anybody wants to come and kick it today for my b-day at my house hit me up!!!
> *



HERE YOU GO I TOLD YOU I WOULD GET ONE UP FOR YOU SOONER OR LATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2009, 11:14 AM~15386805
> *:wave: WHAT UP? HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!! :biggrin:
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH...I WILL BE AT THE TODA MADRE PICNIC TOMORROW!! :biggrin: YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND ALSO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2009, 03:11 PM~15387965
> *HERE YOU GO I TOLD YOU I WOULD GET ONE UP FOR YOU SOONER OR LATER!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 03:02 PM~15387923
> *if anybody wants to come and kick it today for my b-day at my house hit me up!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 17 2009, 03:18 PM~15387999
> *NUTHIN' MUCH...I WILL BE AT THE TODA MADRE PICNIC TOMORROW!! :biggrin: YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND ALSO!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks I am gonna try to go tomorrow..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15388049
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



YOU'RE WELCOME HAVE A GREAT DAY AND ENJOY TODAY.. DRINK ONE FOR ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 17 2009, 04:50 PM~15388215
> *YOU'RE WELCOME HAVE A GREAT DAY AND ENJOY TODAY.. DRINK ONE FOR ME!!! :biggrin:
> *



x83 Drink more than one for me big homie... :biggrin: 

Wish we could be there with you to chill like the "good ol days" :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15388249
> *x83 Drink more than one for me big homie... :biggrin:
> 
> Wish we could be there with you to chill like the "good ol days" :happysad:
> *


'sup Stalker!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 17 2009, 04:59 PM~15388272
> *'sup Stalker!
> *



Sup Meathead? :wave:


You're just saying "stalker" cuz I surprised you with that pic on the hoover dam :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 17 2009, 03:19 PM~15388373
> *Sup Meathead? :wave:
> You're just saying "stalker" cuz I surprised you with that pic on the hoover dam :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Yeah you did! :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Sophisticated Few CC of Tucson would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our events. These are all fundraisers to benefit charities and show lowriding in a positive light. 
For additional info please contact Sal Carmona (520) 419-8683. 


October 25th- Sophisticated Few and Toys for Tots 1st Annual Car Show and Mariachi Concert. To be held at El Mesquite Salon in Tucson. Trophies to be awarded. Mariachi concert and dinner after the car show. Entry fee for car show (2) $10 toys or a $20 cash donation. 

Nov. 8th- Sophisticated Few presents Kool and the Gang live in concert! To be held at TEP Ballpark. Cars and models will be on display. Proceeds to benefit the Tucson Youth Football Association. Tickets available through Sophisticated Few members at $20 or through TicketMaster. 

Nov. 21st- Sophisticated Few's 2nd Annual Car Show and Concert. This year featured artists will be Hoodfellas, 3 Grand, and Cryptic Wisdom! Show will also feature a hop and bikini contest! Show to be held at the Beaudry RV Indoor Expo Center! Entry fee 1 frozen turkey to benefit the Tucson Community Food Bank.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Interested vendors may contact me for available space at our events as well.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up gato how you doing? :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 17 2009, 04:30 PM~15388427
> *Sophisticated Few CC of Tucson would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our events. These are all fundraisers to benefit charities and show lowriding in a positive light.
> For additional info please contact Sal Carmona (520) 419-8683.
> October 25th- Sophisticated Few and Toys for Tots 1st Annual Car Show and Mariachi Concert. To be held at El Mesquite Salon in Tucson. Trophies to be awarded. Mariachi concert and dinner after the car show. Entry fee for car show (2) $10 toys or a $20 cash donation.
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15388049
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


PARTY AT CHUCK E CHEESE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15388049
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday bro have a good one :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 17 2009, 03:50 PM~15388215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 17 2009, 05:06 PM~15388697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll drink one for all of you that cant make it but if you can feel free to come through!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 06:35 PM~15389264
> *i'll drink one for all of you that cant make it but if you can feel free to come through!!!!
> *


 11th st and roeser


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 04:02 PM~15387923
> *if anybody wants to come and kick it today for my b-day at my house hit me up!!!
> *



Happy Birthday Ben...


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More coming!!!!
By the way we took best in show!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 17 2009, 07:19 PM~15389486
> *11th st and roeser
> *



DAMN I MISS THE OLD HOOD 24ST AND ROESER.. :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15320415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 17 2009, 07:23 PM~15389511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, THERE'S NOTHING LIKE THE GHETTO!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 17 2009, 11:57 PM~15390847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2009, 04:42 AM~15391576
> *YUP, THERE'S NOTHING LIKE THE GHETTO!!!!!
> *



AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, BIG CHANO


:wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: que onda ruben :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Oct 18 2009, 03:23 PM~15393388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Damn... that came out chingon homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Toda Madre picnic was a good one! :biggrin: 

Good job Tada Madre!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 18 2009, 08:27 PM~15395266
> * Toda Madre picnic was a good one!  :biggrin:
> 
> Good job Tada Madre!
> *


Pics? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Dang Photobucket!!! pissing me off!

here goes the pics!

Toda Madre CC Picnic:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Phoenix Riderz CC:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Art :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15396621
> *Nice pics Art :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! There were alot of clubs out there but you know me....I aint no photographer... :biggrin:  

Toda Madre had plenty of food and drinks for everyone..... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

VERY NICE PICS ARRRRRRRRRRT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THE HOP WAS CRAZY....I GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE AND I WILL POST IT UP WHEN I AM SOBER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15395266
> * Toda Madre picnic was a good one!  :biggrin:
> 
> Good job Tada Madre!
> *



X100!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 18 2009, 09:37 PM~15397144
> *VERY NICE PICS ARRRRRRRRRRT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THE HOP WAS CRAZY....I GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE AND I WILL POST IT UP WHEN I AM SOBER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


post it now homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

good hop!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And here's the Ooh Wee Affinity Car Show Video!!!!!!!  

914I2kiVe7U&feature


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

http://s768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/Compita/


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 18 2009, 09:44 PM~15397251
> *post it now homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> good hop!!!!!
> *


I GOT GOOD FOOTAGE ILL POST TOMORROW


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 18 2009, 11:07 PM~15398046
> *I GOT GOOD FOOTAGE ILL POST TOMORROW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 18 2009, 09:37 PM~15397144
> *VERY NICE PICS ARRRRRRRRRRT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THE HOP WAS CRAZY....I GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE AND I WILL POST IT UP WHEN I AM SOBER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 18 2009, 08:37 PM~15397144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compita Good job Homie!!!! The Mazdarotti looking good!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 19 2009, 08:03 AM~15399686
> *thanks!
> Compita  Good job Homie!!!!  The Mazdarotti looking good!
> *


thanks homie,the mazdarotti did what it suposted to do, the bed bent a little bit more but it was fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AZ was on FIRE this weekend! We could'nt take pic's at the Toda Madre Show but we got some bad ass footage! But here's a few pic's of the Silent Breeze show! More coming tonight!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few pic from the Silent Breeze car show.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/JAYNSARAH
[img]http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/JAYNSARAH/l_6f3ddf12b0ed4552b92b1139c1be12e8.jpg


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Proudly sponsored by the Sophisticated Few. Please come out and support. Tickets available for sale. $20 (limited amount).


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAVE A GREAT WEEK!!!!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

SAL {{SOPHISTICATED FEW -TUCSON}} 
Don't forget the Sophisticated Few 1st Annual Toys For Tots Car Show. This sunday Oct 25th at El Mesquite Salon located on Old Nogales Hwy just north of the Desert Diamond Casino. There will trophies, awards, and a mariachi dinner following. Entry fee for the car show is 2 $10 toys or a $20 cash donation. Dinner is $8 which includes your meal, beverage, and a mariachi concert. Move in at 8:30 car show 10-2 mariachi dinner to follow awards ceremony.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 AM~15400292
> *
> 
> *


 mike , you aint shit , hit your own SWITCH !!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

wuts up AZ just wanted to thank every one that showed up at our 14 anual picnic.

PHX RIDERS C.C, UNITY C.C, UNITED C.C, LA FAMILIA C.C, UNIQUE C.C, SPIRIT C.C, OLD SCHOOL C.C, SWITCH C.C, NEW IMAGE C.C, GOOD TIMES C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, KNIGHTS IMAGE C.C, SLOW LANE C.C, INTRUDERS C.C, LOWRIDER STYLE C.C,and all the solo riders.

and also thanks to all the hopper that showed up and ROLLIN VIDEOS for putting the hop together,and lets give it up to m&sons for raffeling off some 14x7 100 spoke.

and agian thank you all for coming out to the park, we hope that we coverd every one that wuz ther so will be seeing every one soon peace and god bless. 
thank you (mandos 69c/10),and (art buck) for pics and video :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Oct 17 2009, 09:07 PM~15390112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT STOP,


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 19 2009, 01:36 PM~15402655
> *wuts up AZ just wanted to thank every one that showed up at our 14 anual picnic.
> 
> PHX RIDERS C.C, UNITY C.C, UNITED C.C, LA FAMILIA C.C, UNIQUE C.C, SPIRIT C.C, OLD SCHOOL C.C, SWITCH C.C, NEW IMAGE C.C, GOOD TIMES C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, KNIGHTS IMAGE C.C, SLOW LANE C.C, INTRUDERS C.C, LOWRIDER STYLE C.C,and all the solo riders.
> ...



No problem homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Whats up az family! Sorry I couldnt make it out to any of the shows this past weekend. My daughter got a touch of the flu! So I stayed home to help my wife with her! She is doing good. I'll be sure to catch up with you guys at the next show! :biggrin: 
*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up az?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 19 2009, 01:36 PM~15402655
> *wuts up AZ just wanted to thank every one that showed up at our 14 anual picnic.
> 
> PHX RIDERS C.C, UNITY C.C, UNITED C.C, LA FAMILIA C.C, UNIQUE C.C, SPIRIT C.C, OLD SCHOOL C.C, SWITCH C.C, NEW IMAGE C.C, GOOD TIMES C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, KNIGHTS IMAGE C.C, SLOW LANE C.C, INTRUDERS C.C, LOWRIDER STYLE C.C,and all the solo riders.
> ...


My bad I had to take off early! I was operating on 1 hour of sleep all weekend. Sick babies!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15404063
> *Whats up az family! Sorry I couldnt make it out to any of the shows this past weekend. My daughter got a touch of the flu! So I stayed home to help my wife with her! She is doing good. I'll be sure to catch up with you guys at the next show! :biggrin:
> 
> *


its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15404063
> *Whats up az family! Sorry I couldnt make it out to any of the shows this past weekend. My daughter got a touch of the flu! So I stayed home to help my wife with her! She is doing good. I'll be sure to catch up with you guys at the next show! :biggrin:
> 
> *



Hope your daughter feels better soon.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15404960
> *its all good :thumbsup:
> *


I owe you homies one! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 19 2009, 05:24 PM~15405069
> *Hope your daughter feels better soon.
> *


She is doing good. The wife is a cna so she caught it before it could get bad! :biggrin: as for me I was just gonna give her a shot of tequila in the lechita and she would of been fine too! pero CNA aye muy chingona! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Working on some shit!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*SILENT BREEZE CARSHOW 09*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15406661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics bro! I like that Chucky Bike! Anyone know the owner?????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 19 2009, 09:59 AM~15400683
> *A few pic from the Silent Breeze car show.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS LIKE WE TOOK THE SAME PICTURES*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TODA MADRE PIX N VIDEOS IN A BIT.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:29 PM~15405141
> *She is doing good. The wife is a cna so she caught it before it could get bad! :biggrin: as for me I was just gonna give her a shot of tequila in the lechita and she would of been fine too!  pero CNA aye muy chingona! lol
> *



:biggrin: hahahaha your way would have worked too.. I'm glad she is doing better...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*TODA MADRE PICNIC 09*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 08:06 PM~15407295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thank for posting pics PHX CUSTOM TEES :thumbsup: 

TODA MADRE C.C


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sunday Oct. 18th the Uce Phoenix guys went to the Silent Breeze show held in South Phoenix. 
They won:
1st Place SUV
2nd Place SUV 
2nd Place El Camino 
Best of Show Truck

:h5: 

We all had lots of fun in the 103 degree weather!!! 

Looking forward to our show on December 12th!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15407468
> *:thumbsup: thank for posting pics PHX CUSTOM TEES :thumbsup:
> 
> TODA MADRE C.C
> *



X2 :biggrin: NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15407717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15407468
> *:thumbsup: thank for posting pics PHX CUSTOM TEES :thumbsup:
> 
> TODA MADRE C.C
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMMIE GOT LOVE FOR ALL CLUBS THATS Y I SHOW LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS NOT JUST CERTAIN ONES!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15406661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme pic's homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15407468
> *:thumbsup: thank for posting pics PHX CUSTOM TEES :thumbsup:
> 
> TODA MADRE C.C
> *


you guys should let me do them shirts hommie im sure I can do them cheaper then ARTCRAFT


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15407921
> *you guys should let me do them shirts hommie im sure I can do them cheaper then ARTCRAFT
> *


will keep you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*TEAM BLOW ME n SPIRIT doing a VIDEO SHOOT FOR GEMINI!*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

DAM VIDEOS OF THE TODA MADRE HOP TAKE FOR EVER TO UPLOAD...almost done!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15407717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job UCE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15408177
> *Good Job UCE!
> *


THX


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Oct 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15407717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Homies!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 19 2009, 09:17 PM~15408206
> *Congrats Homies!!!
> *


Thanks DJSIRE , good seein u and the family out at the show


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 08:51 PM~15407903
> *NO PROBLEM HOMMIE GOT LOVE FOR ALL CLUBS THATS Y I SHOW LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS NOT JUST CERTAIN ONES!
> *



NICE PICS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 19 2009, 09:28 PM~15408377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be there!!!!!!!!
CLUB UNITY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15408601
> *NICE PICS HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15408601
> *NICE PICS HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 19 2009, 09:43 PM~15408632
> *X2   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OH SHIT!!! BIG BEN IN THE [email protected]#$% HOUSE!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2009, 09:56 PM~15408841
> *OH SHIT!!! BIG BEN IN THE [email protected]#$% HOUSE!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*WHO DO YOU THINK WON THIS ONE?*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 06:25 PM~15406725
> *Good pics bro! I like that Chucky Bike! Anyone know the owner?????
> *


His Name is Daniel. He's on LIL too.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 19 2009, 10:45 PM~15409421
> *His Name is Daniel.  He's on LIL too.
> *



:yes: :yes: HIS SCREEN NAME IS childsplay69... :biggrin:  Q-VO ARRRRRRRRRRRRT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 08:50 PM~15408731
> *THANX BRO!
> *


Damn Bro those were some good action shots of all the Homies kicking it having a good time! I had to leave early but now I feel like I did not miss anything!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2009, 09:50 PM~15409470
> *:yes:  :yes: HIS SCREEN NAME IS childsplay69... :biggrin:    Q-VO ARRRRRRRRRRRRT!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sup big Dog!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 19 2009, 10:53 PM~15409498
> *:biggrin:
> Sup big Dog!!
> *



NUTHIN MUCH...JUS LOOKIN AT ALL THE COOL PICS AND VIDEOS THAT ARE POSTED UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NIGHT VISIONS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 19 2009, 10:52 PM~15409492
> *Damn Bro those were some good action shots of all the Homies kicking it having a good time!  I had to leave early but now I feel like I did not miss anything!
> 
> 
> *


ANY ACTION IN AZ IS GOOD ACTION ESPECIALLY WHEN EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOOOOD TIME...WE NEED MORE ACTIVITY LIKE THIS IN AZ!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15406725
> *Good pics bro! I like that Chucky Bike! Anyone know the owner?????
> *


his name is Daniel, he kicks it with us. PM him or any of us.
He's under "childs play 69"


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, LADY C


:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for  .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time 6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 20 2009, 12:02 PM~15412821
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, LADY C
> 
> ...




Hi mama...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep you guys on my horaciones :angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Que pasa AZ siders! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 20 2009, 12:27 PM~15412974
> *I will keep you guys on my horaciones :angel:
> *



Thanks gato..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 10:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend! Be strong. All will be good! Take care.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2009, 01:37 PM~15413531
> *Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend! Be strong. All will be good! Take care.
> *



Thanks Al... 

When are you coming over to New Mexico again?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


MY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS GOS TO UR FAMILY....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...



I WILL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS. HAVE FAITH EVERYTHING WILL COME OUT OK..LUV YA!! GIRL!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


  SENDING OUT ALL OUR LOVE AND PRAYERS FOR PAPA . PRAYING FOR A SPEEDY AND "FULL" RECOVERY. MUCH LUV FROM DA IMPERIAL FAMILY


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:46 AM~15413636
> *Thanks Al...
> 
> When are you coming over to New Mexico again?
> *


No Plans as of yet, With Holidays around the corner..... we have family come to our house. it will be next year sometime. But when I do I will for sure contact you guys and hang out!! :biggrin: Take Care!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


our prayers go out to you and your loved ones :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 10:21 PM~15409174
> *WHO DO YOU THINK WON THIS ONE?
> 
> *


FRANKS HYDRAULICS WON....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 20 2009, 05:48 PM~15416082
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS WON....
> *



if you were watching from your house :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

WHAT UP PHX, I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO TEJAS(HOME TOWN) AND THERES SOME BAD RIDES OUT THERE, BUT THERES NOT ANY CLUB UNITY ALL THE CLUBS ARE STILL GANGED OUT... EVEN LOW RIDER MAGIZINE WILL NOT GO OUT THERE N E MORE. CUZ THE SHOWS ARE TO ROWDY..... PEOPLE KEYING CARS AND SHOOTING UP PARKING LOTS..... AND OUT HERE IVE HARDLY SEE N E SHIT GO DOWN DURING THE SHOWS, I ALWAYS SHOW SUPPORT TO THE LOW LOWS IN AZ.... AZ DIFFINATELY HAS CLUB UNITY.....


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

I Have 68 Impala Custom Parts Fenders,Doors,Trunk,Windows & Chrome Window Triming,Bumpers,Quarter Vinyl Top Chrome Triming,Interior Accept For Front Seat,Tail Lights,Grill,Header Panel,And Lots More Parts I Have A Pretty Much A Complete Car Getting Rid Of Everything Accept For The Frame And Suspension For Now But I Will Have A Convertible Frame And Suspension Later Send Me A PM For Any Parts And Price The Car Is In AZ.I Have More Parts :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 20 2009, 06:33 PM~15416559
> *if you were watching from your house :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 20 2009, 12:27 PM~15412974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 20 2009, 05:16 PM~15415366
> *our prayers go out to you and your loved ones :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



*THANK YOU HOMIES FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT... :happysad: *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 20 2009, 07:23 PM~15417206
> *WHAT UP PHX, I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO TEJAS(HOME TOWN) AND THERES SOME BAD RIDES OUT THERE, BUT THERES NOT ANY CLUB UNITY ALL THE CLUBS ARE STILL GANGED OUT... EVEN LOW RIDER MAGIZINE WILL NOT GO OUT THERE N E MORE. CUZ THE SHOWS ARE TO ROWDY.....  PEOPLE KEYING CARS AND SHOOTING UP PARKING LOTS..... AND OUT HERE IVE HARDLY SEE N E SHIT GO DOWN DURING THE SHOWS, I ALWAYS SHOW SUPPORT TO THE LOW LOWS IN AZ....  AZ DIFFINATELY HAS CLUB UNITY.....
> *


SO WHAT DO YOU SAY AZ! LETS GO OUT SUPPORT THESE HOMIE'S....
ITS THEIR FIRST SHOW!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Oct 20 2009, 06:33 PM~15416559
> *if you were watching from your house :biggrin:
> *


I SAY THERE SHALL BE A REMATCH...BUT THIS TIME NO ONE PUSHING DOWN ON TAILGATES......WAT DUZ EVERYONE THINK? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


i will have your dad and your family in my prayers!!!! keep your head up just believe in god and everythings going to be cool....... all of layitlow is behind you!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ side !!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 20 2009, 11:57 PM~15419457
> *i will have your dad and your family in my prayers!!!! keep your head up  just believe in god and everythings going to be cool....... all of layitlow is behind you!!!!!
> *


 Gracias Ben... (Bernard lol) 

You've always been a TRUE homie...


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Brand new 36" Cool Flex Radiator hose in Phx. $100 , hit me up on a p.m. if anyone needs it.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 20 2009, 10:33 PM~15419245
> *I SAY THERE SHALL BE  A REMATCH...BUT THIS TIME NO ONE PUSHING DOWN ON TAILGATES......WAT DUZ EVERYONE THINK?  :dunno:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

NO PUSHING, NO PUSHING.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 21 2009, 10:01 AM~15422174
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


X2!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15419245
> *I SAY THERE SHALL BE  A REMATCH...BUT THIS TIME NO ONE PUSHING DOWN ON TAILGATES......WAT DUZ EVERYONE THINK?  :dunno:
> *


I'm sure there will be a rematch..... the Mazda gets up and so does Franks car, no need for anyone to push, they both get up high as hell on their own power, so we'll what happens next time.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

FRANK'S WON THE REGAL GETS UP ATLEAST a FOOT HIGHER THAN THAT TRUCK!!. TEAM BLOW ME :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2009, 10:32 AM~15422494
> *I'm sure there will be a rematch..... the Mazda gets up and so does Franks car, no need for anyone to push, they both get up high as hell on their own power, so we'll what happens next time.
> *



:yes: :yes: Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 21 2009, 10:31 AM~15422486
> *:biggrin:
> *



What up buddy! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

It's RHUMP WEDSDAY!!!!!! :biggrin: 

MlP-OLc8JoI&feature


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

> [/quot]
> ~~~~COME CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY ~~~~~~Contact E DOGG or EMAIL FOR RESERVED SEATING.....WILL HAVE SECURED PARKING......


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Aug 11 2009, 05:17 PM~14739366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 20 2009, 10:33 PM~15419245
> *I SAY THERE SHALL BE  A REMATCH...BUT THIS TIME NO ONE PUSHING DOWN ON TAILGATES......WAT DUZ EVERYONE THINK?  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 21 2009, 07:19 AM~15421017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir!!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Indoor show! Vendors, Bikini contest, hop, and concert!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 AM~15412373
> *his name is Daniel, he kicks it with us. PM him or any of us.
> He's under "childs play 69"
> *


thanks bro! I want to shoot his bike! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 11:07 AM~15412850
> *I just wanna say THANK YOU to all the that has kept my dad in their thoughts and prayers... Tomorrow is the day we been waiting for   .. His surgery will take place at 7:00am New Mexico time  6:00am Arizona time... The doctors said the surgery should last 3-4 hours and he will stay in the hospital for about 4-5 days.. please keep him in your prayers and thoughts tonight and tomorrow that they can remove the cancer thank you...
> 
> 
> ...


Lady C from our family to yours, we will keep him in our prayers. Keep us posted on how he is doing!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15413636
> *Thanks Al...
> 
> When are you coming over to New Mexico again?
> *


When knightstalker gives him the red thonga back! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Oct 21 2009, 07:50 AM~15421234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit up al luna. think he was looking for a set like that


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

has anyone been this drunk before?????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2009, 10:32 AM~15422494
> *I'm sure there will be a rematch..... the Mazda gets up and so does Franks car, no need for anyone to push, they both get up high as hell on their own power, so we'll what happens next time.
> *


in the video it looks like the mazda had sum help...not instagating just going off of the video...a rematch would be fun to see! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 21 2009, 03:25 PM~15425292
> *in the video it looks like the mazda had sum help...not instagating just going off of the video...a rematch would be fun to see! :biggrin:
> *


yup. that's what Rick said at da park....


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

sup chuck beanerman, CHUCKS66 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 21 2009, 10:39 AM~15422580
> *:yes:  :yes:  Well said! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Part 2 of the "Mega Lowrider Show" video is up!!!!!!</span> :cheesy: 

Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scoll to very bottom of page.














































By the way Gato it felt good to help you out on the freeway today.  

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

**** UPDATE ***
I just wanted to say thank you for ALL the support our family appreciates it dearly.. They are keeping him in the ICU for the night and he will remain in the hospital for 7 days.. They were able to remove the piece that had cancer.. it was a foot of intestine they removed.. They checked his other organs while in there and saw no spread.. We still have one more road block that is the test results from the cancer they will let us know in about 4 days what stage it was in and if it will return or spread.. once again thank you SOOOO much....*


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

Look what i Found.!!!!!!!!!!!!









:thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

for sale new fender skirts and a original spotlight in great condition. make offer..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 21 2009, 07:47 PM~15428451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a present:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 21 2009, 07:57 PM~15428539
> *  :biggrin:
> *



What up big Biz ? :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 21 2009, 09:00 PM~15428583
> *What up big Biz ? :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN bROther...LOOKS LIKE I'LL BE OUT THERE IN DEC. :biggrin: WHAT'Z GOOD?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 21 2009, 08:00 PM~15428576
> *Here's a present:
> 
> 
> ...


its all good homie! :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ !! ALL THE PICS LOOK COOL ILL B BACK OUT SOON


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 21 2009, 03:24 PM~15425275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'll keep praying for him!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 21 2009, 05:23 PM~15427468
> **** UPDATE ***
> I just wanted to say thank you for ALL the support our family appreciates it dearly.. They are keeping him in the ICU for the night and he will remain in the hospital for 7 days.. They were able to remove the piece that had cancer.. it was a foot of intestine they removed.. They checked his other organs while in there and saw no spread.. We still have one more road block that is the test results from the cancer they will let us know in about 4 days what stage it was in and if it will return or spread.. once again thank you SOOOO much....
> *


Keep the Faith! Prayers and Thoughts are with your Family!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2009, 08:40 AM~15433095
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY! :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## HEFTY REGAL 82 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 28 2003, 12:30 PM~1012072
> *What part of FNX u movin to? Basically the only spot is 43rd-51st and thomas. Some days it sucks and some it is badass. There are always cruises on Sundays too.
> *



WUTS WRONG WITH CORONAS HOMEBOY! :machinegun:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2009, 05:21 AM~15431903
> *Buenos diAZ
> *



Que rollo Gato? :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 AM~15400292
> *
> 
> *


 " Thanks , for posting this. :biggrin: 

my sons cutlass will hop better, for the november 22nd picnic.
" and HE will be on the switch , I build them, my sons hop them."

Once again, Thank you.


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Part 2 of the "Mega Lowrider Show" video is up!!!!!!</span> :cheesy: 

Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scoll to very bottom of page.














































By the way Gato it felt good to help you out on the freeway today.  

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEFTY REGAL 82_@Oct 22 2009, 11:33 AM~15434212
> *WUTS WRONG WITH CORONAS HOMEBOY! :machinegun:
> *


:twak: for quoting a post from 2003... :buttkick: 6years ago...

:biggrin:

And there ain't nothin wrong with some C-doggs... budlight, dos xx, and tecates too..

Finish off with some Patron.. and that's what I call a great time


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2009, 01:06 PM~15435478
> *
> *


sup marinate!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo mando. Thanks hector por el favor


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, locdownmexikan


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 22 2009, 10:53 AM~15434363
> *" Thanks ,  for posting this.  :biggrin:
> 
> my sons cutlass will hop better, for the november 22nd picnic.
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:39 AM~15434729
> *:twak: for quoting a post from 2003... :buttkick: 6years ago...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 22 2009, 02:02 PM~15436019
> *Qvo mando.  Thanks hector por el favor
> *



Nada...aqui no mas en la casa chillin'....:biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Sup AZ Siderz!!! Who all is rollin to the UCE, Techniques CC's Car Wash this Saturday?? We will wash your car, have some music and maybe some eye candy!!! Hope to see you out there! Peace :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2009, 02:38 PM~15435752
> *sup marinate!
> *


SUP MANDIZEEEEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY

$10 per bikes

$20 per car

for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.

and also having a costume contest for the kids  
for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 22 2009, 02:58 PM~15436528
> *"Sup AZ Siderz!!! Who all is rollin to the UCE, Techniques CC's Car Wash this Saturday?? We will wash your car, have some music and maybe some eye candy!!! Hope to see you out there! Peace :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


We'll be there!!!!!
CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up compita


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2009, 07:04 PM~15438936
> *whats up compita
> *


'SUP MIKE, WHAT'S NEW HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 22 2009, 05:27 PM~15438007
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: Very nice pic Termite!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2009, 07:04 PM~15438936
> *whats up compita
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 22 2009, 07:12 PM~15439033
> *'SUP MIKE, WHAT'S NEW HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 22 2009, 11:39 AM~15434729
> *:twak: for quoting a post from 2003... :buttkick: 6years ago...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


daaaaaammmmmnnnnnn borracho!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Oct 22 2009, 07:12 PM~15439033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST CHILLIN' :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup G KRALY
'Sup AZ Siderz Good Morning!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 23 2009, 06:13 AM~15443264
> *'Sup G KRALY
> 'Sup AZ Siderz  Good Morning!!
> *


good morning bro, and thanks again!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 22 2009, 11:52 PM~15442195
> *daaaaaammmmmnnnnnn borracho!!!!
> *


Good Morning AZ!!  What up Big Ben? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 22 2009, 05:27 PM~15438007
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 23 2009, 06:13 AM~15443264
> *'Sup G KRALY
> 'Sup AZ Siderz  Good Morning!!
> *



Que pasa homie! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 23 2009, 04:02 AM~15442888
> *JUST CHILLIN' :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Es todo homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2009, 07:03 AM~15443516
> *good morning bro, and thanks again!!!
> *



Que is happnin Ben.... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 23 2009, 09:12 AM~15444586
> *Good Morning AZ!!    What up Big Ben?  :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

EDDIE TORRES aka E Ts 2nd ANNUAL BRUSH BASH...Oct 24,2009 7am to 7pm......2533 w Holly 2 blocks north of McDowell located at Trafficade....Food, Drinks, Entertainment, Raffles....all car clubs and solo riders invited........come get your ride, bike, shirt, hat, etc, ect striped or air brushed while you hang out...any questions contact #480-274-1762------COME HANG OUT AND SEE THE BEST PIN STRIPERS AND AIR BRUSH ARTIST AT WORK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 23 2009, 09:48 AM~15444914
> *EDDIE TORRES aka E Ts  2nd ANNUAL BRUSH BASH...Oct 24,2009 7am to 7pm......2533 w Holly 2 blocks north of McDowell located at Trafficade....Food, Drinks, Entertainment, Raffles....all car clubs and solo riders invited........come get your ride, bike, shirt, hat, etc, ect striped or air brushed while you hang out...any questions contact #480-274-1762------COME HANG OUT AND SEE THE BEST PIN STRIPERS AND AIR BRUSH ARTIST AT WORK
> *


RIGHT ON YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE PERRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

SUP AZ.!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 23 2009, 09:12 AM~15444586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin chiliin bro you know how we do! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Aug 28 2003, 10:40 AM is when this topic started.... 6years later and we're only on 2500 pages :nosad: come on AZ i know we can do better!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

wuts up AZ posting up some info for the hommies from UNITED C.C
ther having a carshow in GOLF LAND IN MESA (OCT 31 SATURDAY

$10 per bikes

$20 per car

for the intries you will get a rist band to get discounts off uv food and rides for the kids.

and also having a costume contest for the kids 
for pre reg.or info on carshow contact (RICHARD) AT (480)228-8523


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 23 2009, 12:26 PM~15446234
> *Aug 28 2003, 10:40 AM  is when this topic started.... 6years later and we're only on 2500 pages :nosad: come on AZ i know we can do better!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


some mofos have jobs :biggrin: and cant post everyday :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona what's good gente


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 23 2009, 01:33 PM~15446877
> *some mofos have jobs :biggrin:  and cant post everyday :biggrin:
> *


X1235685689


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 23 2009, 01:33 PM~15446877
> *some mofos have jobs :biggrin:  and cant post everyday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 23 2009, 02:55 PM~15447098
> *X1235685689
> *


 :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up luis?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 23 2009, 03:47 PM~15448263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo hernandez_@Oct 23 2009, 11:02 AM~15445530
> *RIGHT ON YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE PERRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


new image gona be there ese


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 22 2009, 06:57 PM~15438870
> *We'll be there!!!!!
> CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



*I'll be down there. I'll take some of my mix cds. Dj Sire be outtin it down on the oldschools mixes and Cumbias*


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn fonts never work for me.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE!!!!!!! I just got home from doing them thangs that needed to be done! Time for an Ice Cold BudLight! 









As I twisted off this bottle cap, I want to say cheers to all my AZ-SIDE Familia! 

*
SALUD*.........*There aint no place like the MUNTHAFUCKING AZ-SIDE!!!!*









Now time to relax to some good jams


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Support your Loco Lowrider Clubs!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*SUPPORT TORTAS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15449742
> *Support your Loco Lowrider Clubs!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMEBOY!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

I FREAKIN LOVE TORTAS........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 23 2009, 03:44 PM~15448233
> *:uh:
> *


Ahi ke despistar al enemigo lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" A BIG SHOUT-OUT !!!!!!! "

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

TO BIG ROACH HYDROS !

" WHAT UP HOMIE, LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT WEEKEND "

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2009, 06:44 PM~15449765
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOY!!!!!
> *


Wat up doggie.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2009, 06:44 PM~15449758
> *SUPPORT TORTAS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 23 2009, 08:41 PM~15450244
> *Ahi ke despistar al enemigo lol
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 21 2009, 07:47 PM~15428451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Buenos dias AZ siders!!! :wave:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin: GMAZ


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 23 2009, 07:30 PM~15450141
> *I FREAKIN LOVE TORTAS........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2009, 06:44 PM~15449758
> *SUPPORT TORTAS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2009, 06:44 PM~15449758
> *SUPPORT TORTAS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SUPPORT THE TORTAS ASSOCIATION :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 21 2009, 07:57 PM~15428539
> *  :biggrin:
> *


what up Biz? hows it going homie :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15449742
> *Support your Loco Lowrider Clubs!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



good time hanging out  My boy only lasted 2 hours then he was :around: then  followed by :tears:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh: tortas :cheesy:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

I WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO DA FOLLOWING CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED US.
UCE C.C., SOCIETY C.C., LOWRIDER STYLE C.C., ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. AND THE GENTE FROM AUTO ZONE


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

didnt i jus see u guys


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Oct 24 2009, 04:33 PM~15456173
> *didnt i jus see u guys
> *


Ya, this is second job!!!
Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support the Car Wash!!!
The beers were cold and the grilling was damn good! :biggrin: Also want to especially THANK the ladies and children who were out there helping out also!!!
Wax on Wax off!!!! Thank You Families!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homies! Here are some pics from the car wash today! 









In this pic UCE C.C. Phx, Techniques C.C. Arizona, Society C.C. Mesa, AZ, Rollerz Only C.C. Phx, Al Luna Intruders C.C./Sixty4 Promotions!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2009, 04:38 PM~15456210
> *Whats up homies! Here are some pics from the car wash today!
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN IT..... AZ STYLE!! NICE PICS MANDO!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

damd mondo ur a f n geneous ............................................... with a camera. lol


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD TIMES TODAY !!! NICE PICS MANDO AS USUAL !! I can not wait for the show :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2009, 05:38 PM~15456210
> *Whats up homies! Here are some pics from the car wash today!
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pics bro! :thumbsup: Looks like you homies had a lot of fun out there today! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 24 2009, 05:41 PM~15456233
> *DOIN IT..... AZ STYLE!! NICE PICS MANDO!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85+Oct 24 2009, 05:42 PM~15456237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15456260
> *Very nice pics bro!  :thumbsup:  Looks like you homies had a lot of fun out there today!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mando! You shoulda rolled through


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

All the homies from TECHNIQUES want to wish one of their own a happy anniversary! Congrats to Alex & Vanessa on their 8 year run!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2009, 05:00 PM~15456336
> *All the homies from TECHNIQUES want to wish one of their own a happy anniversary! Congrats to Alex & Vanessa on their 8 year run!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! CONGRATS TO YOU!!!! :cheesy: THANKS ALSO FOR SPINNIN THE TUNES TODAY!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 24 2009, 06:23 PM~15456444
> *SWEET!!! CONGRATS TO YOU!!!! :cheesy: THANKS ALSO FOR SPINNIN THE TUNES TODAY!!
> *


X2 !! VERY GOOD MUSIC ALL DAY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 24 2009, 06:33 PM~15456493
> *X2 !! VERY GOOD MUSIC ALL DAY
> *


Hell yeah! Good ass mix!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2009, 05:00 PM~15456336
> *All the homies from TECHNIQUES want to wish one of their own a happy anniversary! Congrats to Alex & Vanessa on their 8 year run!
> 
> 
> ...



On behalf of my wife and I, we want to thank everyone who came out to the car wash today. We had a good time and we are lookin foward to the December show. Mando, thank you and Al Luna for posting our 8 year anniversary. Pic came out great!! Lookin foward to many more years with my wife. Hun, I want the whole world to that "I LOVE YOU" HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!

Again,thanks Mando.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 24 2009, 07:13 PM~15456692
> *On behalf of my wife and I, we want to thank everyone who came out to the car wash today.  We had a good time and we are lookin foward to the December show.  Mando, thank you and Al Luna for posting our 8 year anniversary.  Pic came out great!!  Lookin foward to many more years with my wife.  Hun, I want the whole world to that "I LOVE YOU"  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!
> 
> Again,thanks Mando.
> *


no problem homie! I wish you and your wife the best! Really you have to thank Ruben. It was his idea! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT'S GOING ON " BRANDON !!! "

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

WE HAVE NOT HEARD FROM YOU , EVERY THING OKAY WITH YOUALL.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 24 2009, 04:26 PM~15455763
> *This is next!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 22 2009, 10:56 AM~15434384
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Part 2 of the "Mega Lowrider Show" video is up!!!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> Here's your link homie's:
> ...


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

* What up AZ I wanted to ask the raza if n e one can point me in the direction of some one who does tint???? It's for a 99 DEVILLE*


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Great time today at wash. Cant wait till our show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 24 2009, 05:26 PM~15455763
> *I WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO DA FOLLOWING CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED US.
> UCE C.C., SOCIETY C.C., LOWRIDER STYLE C.C., ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. AND THE GENTE FROM AUTO ZONE
> 
> ...


ANY TIME RUBEN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

What up AZ siders? Dont forget today:::35th Annual ASRA Swap Meet - EVIT Mesa.
We will be heading out there after the Steelers beat the Vikings. LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 25 2009, 12:35 AM~15458808
> *ANY TIME RUBEN!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup BigGato! I like that avatar homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15457139
> *WHAT'S GOING  ON  " BRANDON !!! "
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


WHATS GOOD FAM. EVERYTHING IS GOOD , JUST TAKING CARE OF DA FAMILY AND THE NEW BABY. STILL CHOPPING AWAY AT DA M.C., HOPING TO BREAK IT OUT EARLY NEXT YEAR.  :wave: :h5:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON LUCKY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

: CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, SPIRITRUNNER74




whats up guys! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

: CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, SPIRITRUNNER74




whats up ! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 25 2009, 08:46 AM~15460290
> * WHATS GOING ON LUCKY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



nothing much and you? anything going on today?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 25 2009, 08:48 AM~15460305
> *: CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, SPIRITRUNNER74
> whats up ! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


'sup Chuck  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 25 2009, 09:50 AM~15460320
> *nothing much and you? anything going on today?
> *


What's up dawg ke rollo thanks for the favor last week bro. Are you ready lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Oct 24 2009, 11:11 PM~15458264
> *Great time today at wash.  Cant wait till our show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


Looks like you guys have fun I wish I could make it. But my ride is down I be at the show to support you guys and my second family UCE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats going on today?


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 24 2009, 10:47 PM~15458048
> * What up AZ I wanted to ask the raza if n e one can point me in the direction of some one who does tint???? It's for a 99 DEVILLE
> *


call John 602 920 3986 tell him jason sent ya he will hook it up for ya


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: What's up AZ side?! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Az Side, I want to give a BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my Homie BIG MANDO our AZ Side LOWTOGRAPHER!!!! :biggrin: You all know this Homey does it for the Az Side!! He represents all the Arizona Car Clubs and Solo Riders. Happy Biirthday Bro. I hope you have a great day!!! And remember.....your pics are the shit!!!
Thanks for what you do, and how you do it!!!  Peace Bro!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 25 2009, 02:16 PM~15461677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the love homies! Much Respect!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY CARNAL  dont know you bro but you take some bad ass pics


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HAPPY B-DAY MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 25 2009, 02:30 PM~15461979
> *HAPPY B-DAY MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Bro. My daughter says thanks for the Tito Ortiz hat. Good to meet u finally. Peace!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY MANDO.............whats going on tonight?????


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 25 2009, 02:16 PM~15461677
> *Az Side, I want to give a BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my Homie BIG MANDO our AZ Side LOWTOGRAPHER!!!!  :biggrin: You all know this Homey does it for the Az Side!! He represents all the Arizona Car Clubs and Solo Riders. Happy Biirthday Bro. I hope you have a great day!!! And remember.....your pics are the shit!!!
> Thanks for what you do, and how you do it!!!  Peace Bro!
> *



Happy Birthday Big Mando!!


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

i got this 4 14x7 green rims for sale or trade pm or call 3028281489


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Oct 25 2009, 03:10 PM~15461874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks family! Im just chillin at the pad drinking some beers. Wife made ribs for lunch and making carna asada for dinner. Nonstop grubbing and drinking today! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 25 2009, 03:39 PM~15462033
> *HAPPY B-DAY MANDO.............whats going on tonight?????
> *


might hit up the tittty bar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG MANDO FROM YOUR HOMIES OUT IN AVONDALE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: HAVE A GOOD ONE MANDIEZZZZZZZZZZZZZE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale+Oct 25 2009, 04:45 PM~15462315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2009, 06:23 PM~15462582
> *Thanks Homie!!!!!
> *



Happy B-day


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

My dad is doing WAY better tonight we had some rough days from him flipping out in the hospital thinking he was back in Vietnam he was about to take out the whole floor he thought we were the enemies and had capture him.. To him almost having a heart attack Friday morning the nurses caught it just in time and gave him a med to slow his heart down before it fully hit.. they finally released him from ICU today after 5days.. He was finally talking he knew where he was and was no longer delusional as well he knows its not 1994 he is back in 2009.. hopefully he can come home soon.. He sends his "Thank You" to all that prayed for him and thought about him he couldn't had done this with out your guys support...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We luv you bro!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy b-day Mando !!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 25 2009, 09:48 AM~15460307
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Anybody heard of Abel Hernandez Jr ? He said he is a custom paint shop out here called Hernandez customs.
Thks


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Oct 25 2009, 09:07 AM~15460035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2009, 05:38 PM~15456210
> *Whats up homies! Here are some pics from the car wash today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY PHXROJOE!! WHAT IT DO HOMER!!!!! DID YOU GET THE IMFO I PMed YOU????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: D.J. Midnite, ROLLERZ_47, PHXROJOE, t_durden, Ariza photography 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 25 2009, 06:33 PM~15463063
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: D.J. Midnite, ROLLERZ_47, PHXROJOE, t_durden, Ariza photography
> 
> ...


   :wave:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 24 2009, 02:35 PM~15454952
> *what up Biz? hows it going homie  :wave:
> *


QUE DICES CHANO!  EVERYTHINGZ STR8 CARNAL! WHAT'Z GOOD IN THE AZ?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 25 2009, 06:35 PM~15463078
> *QUE DICES CHANO!    EVERYTHINGZ STR8 CARNAL!  WHAT'Z GOOD IN THE AZ?
> *


Almost time to chill in the big az biz !


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 25 2009, 07:36 PM~15463086
> *Almost time to chill in the big az biz !
> *


:thumbsup: U KNOW IT bROther! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 25 2009, 06:39 PM~15463102
> *:thumbsup:  U KNOW IT bROther!  :biggrin:
> *


Got the fridge full of coROna's already :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 23 2009, 08:28 PM~15450618
> *" A  BIG SHOUT-OUT !!!!!!! "
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: 

TO MY HOMES AT KNIGHTS IMAGE CC 

SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND!!!!

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 25 2009, 07:40 PM~15463106
> *Got the fridge full of coROna's already  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'Z WHAT'Z UP!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 23 2009, 08:28 PM~15450618
> *" A  BIG SHOUT-OUT !!!!!!! "
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: 

TO MY HOMES AT KNIGHTS IMAGE CC 

SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND!!!!

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 25 2009, 06:30 PM~15463045
> *HEY PHXROJOE!!  WHAT IT DO HOMER!!!!!  DID YOU GET THE IMFO I PMed YOU????
> *


ya i got ,thank you


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Big Mando AZ!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Big Mando AZ!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 25 2009, 09:01 PM~15464632
> *Happy birthday Big Mando AZ!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *












Hope You Had A Great One From your homegirl and niece!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15464618
> *Happy birthday Big Mando AZ!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15464618
> *Happy birthday Big Mando AZ!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 25 2009, 02:16 PM~15461677
> *Az Side, I want to give a BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my Homie BIG MANDO our AZ Side LOWTOGRAPHER!!!!  :biggrin: You all know this Homey does it for the Az Side!! He represents all the Arizona Car Clubs and Solo Riders. Happy Biirthday Bro. I hope you have a great day!!! And remember.....your pics are the shit!!!
> Thanks for what you do, and how you do it!!!  Peace Bro!
> *


Ditto :biggrin:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy little late Bday mando !!!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up AZ, im looking around for some knock offs(spokes) if any body might be interested in a trade these are 20 inch TIS DIABLOS. VERY GOOD CONDITION, there on my ride now, but i need to get low .....IF interested drop me a message.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Petra Rose Almaraz is 8 today. Mom & Dad Love you Mija!!

<img src=\'http://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy313/midnitemagic6026/folder1058.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM MOM & DAD & YOUR BROTHER XAVIER & THE TECHNIQUES FAMILY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Que pasa AZ siders!!! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2009, 12:27 PM~15470196
> *Que pasa AZ siders!!! :wave:
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 11:10 AM~15469574
> *Happy Birthday Petra!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 26 2009, 11:36 AM~15470301
> *Happy Birthday Petra!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hector. My duaghter wants to thank you. She loved the video. Thanks homie!!!!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: happy late birthday Big Mondo, and also Petra.
hey if anyone needs some mobile audio or electronics done my homie albert cordova is looking for some work. ask anyone that has had him do some stuff. he is bad ass. as far as custom speaker enclosures he is the best. hit me up and i will get you in touch with him.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 11:10 AM~15469574
> *Petra Rose Almaraz is 8 today.    Mom & Dad Love you Mija!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy313/midnitemagic6026/folder1058.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Just wishing your daughter a Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 26 2009, 12:42 PM~15470911
> *Just wishing your daughter a Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie!! My Baby LOVES the Princesses!! It brought tears to her eyes. That means alot to me. Again, thanks from the Almaraz family.

:h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 02:10 PM~15471128
> *Thanks Homie!!  My Baby LOVES the Princesses!!  It brought tears to her eyes.  That means alot to me.  Again, thanks from the Almaraz family.
> 
> :h5:    :wave:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I know that all littlie girls are into the princess rite now. I just had a big princess party saturdat for my god daughter. So you are so welcome from Monica


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Oct 23 2009, 01:11 PM~15446659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 26 2009, 01:22 PM~15471240
> *I know that all littlie girls are into the princess rite now. I just had a big princess party saturdat for my god daughter.  So you are so welcome from Monica
> *



Thank You Monica. Hopefully we see you at the Uce & Techniques show in Dec. so my daughter can thank you as well.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 11:10 AM~15469574
> *Petra Rose Almaraz is 8 today.    Mom & Dad Love you Mija!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy313/midnitemagic6026/folder1058.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Happy birthday to the lil homegirl! :biggrin: From BigMando & Familia!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15470273
> *what up :biggrin:
> *



Que pasa Senor Termite!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Oct 25 2009, 06:04 PM~15462835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*
I want to thank everyone who dropped some B-DAY wishes on this homie! Thank you, Much Love & Respect. *_

BigMando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 26 2009, 03:23 PM~15471917
> *
> I want to thank everyone who dropped some B-DAY wishes on this homie! Thank you, Much Love & Respect.
> 
> ...



De nada carnal... :biggrin: You da man with all the firme pics......and the tortas pics!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 26 2009, 02:15 PM~15471822
> *Happy birthday to the lil homegirl! :biggrin:  From BigMando & Familia!
> *


Thanks Big Mando. Much Love & Respect to you and yours!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Oct 25 2009, 06:49 PM~15463174
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> TO MY HOMES AT KNIGHTS IMAGE CC
> ...


 HAY BRO,

THIS WEEKEND IS HALLOWEEN !, IF YOU HAVE OTHER THINGS TO DO
WE CAN SET IT FOR ANOTHER TIME,

PLUS, MY MEMBER TOOK THE REGAL TO HIS HOUSE, TO START SELLING
PARTS OFF OF IT. THE ONLY THING HE NEED IS THE FRAME.

SO IF YOU KNOW ANYBODY NEEDING REGAL PARTS , LET ME KNOW..

" TALK TO YOU LATER " 



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :burn:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 10:10 AM~15469574
> *Petra Rose Almaraz is 8 today.    Mom & Dad Love you Mija!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy313/midnitemagic6026/folder1058.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Happy Birthday To the B-day Princess!! From the Lunas! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 26 2009, 04:54 PM~15472928
> *Happy Birthday To the B-day Princess!! From the Lunas! :biggrin:
> *


Thank You very much Lunas Family!!! Much Love & Respect!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Anybody heard of Abel Hernandez jr "AKA" Hernandez Customs? And do you know if they do good work?

Thanks


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 26 2009, 03:23 PM~15471917
> *
> I want to thank everyone who dropped some B-DAY wishes on this homie! Thank you, Much Love & Respect.
> 
> ...


You are welcome!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 02:44 PM~15471466
> *Thank You Monica.  Hopefully we see you at the Uce & Techniques show in Dec. so my daughter can thank you as well.
> *


I will try to be there


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what up Mando ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 26 2009, 06:32 PM~15474168
> *what up Mando ??
> *


chillaxin! I went to check on a 93 fleetwood today, that mofo was sold already!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

damm that sux


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

was anything done to it or all stock ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15474285
> *was anything done to it or all stock ??
> *


Its was all stock.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO! 
MUCH RESPECT HOMEBOY!
PURO


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 26 2009, 07:16 PM~15474796
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO!
> MUCH RESPECT HOMEBOY!
> PURO
> *


Thanks Puro! Where you been homie????


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

I THOUGHT RAZA WAS SUPPOSE TO TAKE CARE OF RAZA.... I just got back from Hernandez llantera on 75th ave and Indian school, theres a youngsta that runs the place i needed a patch and a rotate. 15 for the patch and 35 for the rotate. the guy who did the patch didnt do it rite and the second time around the youngsta boss came out and told hommie not to check it the second time just put it on cuz he was ready to roll out and it was 5 after 7 and his chick was waiting for him.so he came and told me its good to go, but remember theres no guarantees... I just need to put this guy on blast.. who ever reads this reads this, I just needed to put this guy on BLAST, TU SABES


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 25 2009, 10:35 PM~15465734
> *x2
> *


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Oct 26 2009, 09:37 PM~15476987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Oct 23 2009, 01:33 PM~15446877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats real good to hear, we'll keep having him in our prayers!!



> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 26 2009, 11:10 AM~15469574
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'> I THOUGHT RAZA WAS SUPPOSE TO TAKE CARE OF RAZA.... I just got back from Hernandez llantera on 75th ave and Indian school, theres a youngsta that runs the place i needed a patch and a rotate. 15 for the patch and 35 for the  rotate. the guy who did the patch didnt do it rite and the second time around the youngsta boss came out and told hommie not to check it the second time just put it on cuz he was ready to roll out and it was 5 after 7 and his chick was waiting for him.so  he came and told me its good to go, but remember theres no guarantees...  I just need to  put this guy on blast.. who ever reads this reads this, I just needed to put this guy on BLAST,  TU SABES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why your supposed to call me!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sup az 
still trying to sell my caddy in the signature


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2009, 03:19 PM~15471870
> *Que pasa Senor Termite!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


just working homie.....you find anything yet??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 26 2009, 06:17 PM~15473972
> *Anybody heard of  Abel Hernandez jr "AKA" Hernandez Customs? And do you know if they do good work?
> 
> Thanks
> *


just take it to Albert aka VICIOUS


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

My daughter would like too take a moment and thank "EVERYONE" for stopping by and dropping her a "Happy B-Day" wish. I too would like to Thank everyone for wishing her a Happy B-Day. Much Love and Respect to all. Again, "Thank You Very Much"! You guys, and gal, made her day.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 26 2009, 08:14 PM~15476728
> *Discount Tire fixes flats for free. Even if you didn't buy the tier there. They might of done the rotate for free as well. Or you could of called Bens Custom Wheels.</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 27 2009, 06:35 AM~15479215
> *just working homie.....you find anything yet??
> *



 :nosad: :angry: :guns: :ugh:  :banghead: :rant: :tears: :machinegun:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 26 2009, 10:50 PM~15477863
> *hahahahaha my bad!!!!!!
> que onda loco porque ya no me hablas????
> am i the enemigo???
> ...



Que pasa amigo! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, Big Ben Ima be needing to pick up some tires here soon 245/35/20 all four. just hit me up with a price...... Sabes que, im looking to switch out rims to if ur intersted in a trade???? I have TIS Diablos 20s 





IM looking for knockoffs for my CADDY.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 27 2009, 06:36 AM~15479219
> *just take it to Albert aka VICIOUS
> *


Thanks bro, ive had him come look at it and he never called me back to give me an estimate.seem like a cool dude though..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 26 2009, 09:14 PM~15476728
> *Now here's your movie of the day! Hope it puts a smile on your face....</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Oct 27 2009, 07:35 AM~15479550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool homie just call me when your ready..... (602) 763-6980


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Oct 27 2009, 07:29 AM~15479507
> *My daughter would like too take a moment and thank "EVERYONE" for stopping by and dropping her a "Happy B-Day" wish.  I too would like to Thank everyone for wishing her a Happy B-Day.  Much Love and Respect to all.  Again, "Thank You Very Much"!  You guys, and gal, made her day.
> *



:biggrin: YOU ARE VERY WELCOME!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, UNTOUCHABLE1


:wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

ill be at the show!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 09:50 AM~15480622
> *
> whats up homie how have you been???
> 
> *



I have been good buddy...still looking for work! :banghead:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Kick'n it at the pad watch'n the BET HIP HOP AWARDS!!!!!!!
Oh! My Bad!!!!!!! Thought we where on TWITTER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Knightstalker, RedDog, locdownmexikan


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 27 2009, 04:22 PM~15484221
> *I have been good buddy...still looking for work!  :banghead:
> *


i know man its fu*kin hard to find anything right now....... good luck bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

locdownmexikan, OGPLAYER

whats up my friends???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

knightowl480, que onda homie??


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 06:23 PM~15485561
> *knightowl480, que onda homie??
> *


what up dog not much just getting off work


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 27 2009, 05:37 PM~15484942
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Knightstalker, RedDog, locdownmexikan
> :wave:
> *


What's up bro!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 06:16 PM~15485468
> *locdownmexikan, OGPLAYER
> 
> whats up my friends???
> *


Ke rollo friend ke haces


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485579
> *what up dog not much just getting off work
> *


Ke rollo Abraham how sycos ride is comming along any new updates on the hydraulics


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 27 2009, 07:05 PM~15486144
> *Ke rollo friend ke haces
> *


hay si k rollo friend mas PU%O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok! Here's your Tuesday nite movie!!!!!
Now let me warn you vatos.....
its not for young kids to see......
Its weird...and maybe alittle funny....
and maybe shocking! :uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/billygoatUK#p/f/7/ZlDWywBwOrk


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 27 2009, 07:57 PM~15485991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: What made you search for a dog jalandosela? :0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 06:16 PM~15485468
> *locdownmexikan, OGPLAYER
> 
> whats up my friends???
> ...




I'm doing good just waiting for the picinic!!!!  How are you doing?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15406901
> *TODA MADRE PIX N VIDEOS IN A BIT.....
> *



YO-CUSTOM TEES, 

WE NEED TO HAVE A MEETING, TO FIND OUT HOW MUCH OUR
KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB SHIRTS WILL BE.

WE NEED THEM BEFORE THE NOVEMBER 22 ND PICNIC. PLEASE, SEND
ME A ( PM )...I AM THE CLUB PRESIDENT.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" WHAT UP AZ !!! "
:h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 27 2009, 07:31 PM~15486452
> *hay si k rollo friend mas PU%O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 06:16 PM~15485460
> *i know man its fu*kin hard to find anything right now....... good luck bro!!!
> *



Same to you buddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 27 2009, 06:57 PM~15485991
> *What's up bro!!!!!
> *



Que pasa Gato? :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 27 2009, 08:19 PM~15487113
> *Aqui nomas... chillin...
> :ugh: What made you search for a dog jalandosela? :0
> 
> ...


Well as you homie's know we got a youtube for the car club......
and some idiot added a comment about one of the songs.....so i search HIM....
Anyway this video was on his favorites and i could'nt believe my eyes when i saw it!!!!!
I had to share it considering some the funny things i've seen posted on here. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+Oct 27 2009, 06:24 PM~15485579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meeeeee tooooooo!!!!! i'm good just here trying to survive!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 11:00 PM~15489116
> *
> meeeeee tooooooo!!!!! i'm good just here trying to survive!!
> *


Who isn't in this fuked up economy!!!  I hurt my back and had to claim disability and when I moved back to my moms to take care of her they cut my check cause I was living with family aint that some bullshit.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 27 2009, 07:31 PM~15486452
> *hay si k rollo friend mas PU%O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Callate estupido. Ya sabes ke el pinche gordo askeroso es mi amigo pinche envidioso :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Oct 27 2009, 09:14 PM~15487878
> *Whats Up AZ :wave:
> *


Qvo brother :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Oct 27 2009, 08:57 AM~15480170
> *Thanks bro, ive had him come look at it and he never called me back to give me an estimate.seem like a cool dude though..
> *


give him a call again.....i know he can get busy


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

o and good morning to all


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> Tomorrow Is Big Andy's Birthday!!!
> Phoenix Majestics President.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 27 2009, 11:00 PM~15489116
> *damn at least you have a job!!!
> *


YEAH AND I HOPE I KEEP IT CAUSE ITS GETTING SLOW OUT THERE NOT ENOUGH WORK DOG


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 27 2009, 07:28 PM~15486417
> *Ke rollo Abraham how sycos ride is comming along any new updates on the hydraulics
> *


NOT YET WAITING ON SOME PARTS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Az Side! How everyone doin? Where is everyone rolliin to this weekend!! I am getting my Putter ready for Golf Land!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 28 2009, 06:04 AM~15490283
> *Callate estupido. Ya sabes ke el pinche gordo askeroso es mi amigo pinche envidioso :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Oye homie no hablas asi de mis amigos Compita y Big Ben!!!!! :angry: :nono: 





J/K buddy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 27 2009, 11:43 PM~15489443
> *Who isn't in this fuked up economy!!!    I hurt my back and had to claim disability and when I moved back to my moms to take care of her they cut my check cause I was living with family aint that some bullshit.
> *



:yessad: :yessad: I am going thru that same [email protected]#$ with my unemployment!!!!!! :angry:  :ugh: :burn: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 28 2009, 06:22 AM~15490369
> *o and good morning to all
> *



x2!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Que rollo Termite?


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

I HAD A F*%KING FLAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 28 2009, 08:32 AM~15491285
> *'Sup Az Side! How everyone doin? Where is everyone rolliin to this weekend!! I am getting my Putter ready for Golf Land!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:

FOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 28 2009, 08:55 AM~15491479
> *x2!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  Que rollo Termite?
> *


i'll keep you posted if I get an opening here, 
we have plenty of work and people know it, so nobody wants to lose their job, but younever know


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody know of a Taquero here in town. The kind that come to your house and cook up some carne and make tacos for parties. Back home in L.A. theres tons of people that do it. Wondering if there are any out here.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 27 2009, 09:21 PM~15487947
> *Same to you buddy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's cracking mando :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 28 2009, 10:33 AM~15492298
> *anybody know of a Taquero here in town. The kind that come to your house and cook up some carne and make tacos for parties. Back home in L.A. theres tons of people that do it. Wondering if there are any out here.
> *


Yea they are everywhere here 2 lol


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

does eneybody have the rear bumper fillers for a 75 caprice all of them if u do get back me thanks


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

autoplay=0


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 28 2009, 10:49 AM~15492459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know you were behind me. You should have honked. LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 28 2009, 08:32 AM~15491285
> *'Sup Az Side! How everyone doin? Where is everyone rolliin to this weekend!! I am getting my Putter ready for Golf Land!!!
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 28 2009, 08:58 AM~15491514
> *I HAD A F*%KING FLAT!!!!!!!!
> *


fucken sucks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 28 2009, 10:01 AM~15492027
> *i'll keep you posted if I get an opening here,
> we have plenty of work and people know it, so nobody wants to lose their job, but younever know
> *



Cool!!!! Thanks brotha for looking out!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 28 2009, 10:33 AM~15492298
> *anybody know of a Taquero here in town. The kind that come to your house and cook up some carne and make tacos for parties. Back home in L.A. theres tons of people that do it. Wondering if there are any out here.
> *



I seen one of those types of vans saying they do that but I can't remember the name!!! But they do exist around here also. Hit up The Comal on 43rd Ave & 
Indian School...they might know of one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 28 2009, 10:42 AM~15492380
> *What's cracking mando :wave:
> *



Aqui no mas buscando jale buddy!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 28 2009, 10:49 AM~15492459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

1983 MALIBU WAGON 4 SALE OR TRADE 1983 MALIBU WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED REAR AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT 'QUICK DISCNECT ' CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS ' CUSTOM DRIVE SHAFT ' 4 LINK IN REAR' BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT ALSO COMES WITH 14X7 LA WIRES CAR DOES NOT HAVE BATTERYS OR PUMPS ASKING $$ 2400.00 OBO $$ OR TRADE PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389 THANKS


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:WHATS UP AZ !. 
















:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN' AZ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 28 2009, 03:37 PM~15495124
> *WHATS CRACKIN' AZ?
> *



What up homie? :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 28 2009, 10:33 AM~15492298
> *anybody know of a Taquero here in town. The kind that come to your house and cook up some carne and make tacos for parties. Back home in L.A. theres tons of people that do it. Wondering if there are any out here.
> *


yes, you and i want carnitas bitch....lol :biggrin: quit being lazy and make us some fucker


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Oct 28 2009, 10:49 AM~15492459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

big ray :wave:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 28 2009, 05:47 PM~15496435
> *big ray  :wave:
> *


 hey chano gato loves you


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 28 2009, 05:37 PM~15496330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT UP CHANO HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

autoplay=0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 28 2009, 06:58 AM~15490564
> *Birthday!!!
> Phoenix Majestics President.
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats poppin az!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 28 2009, 06:04 AM~15490283
> *Callate estupido. Ya sabes ke el pinche gordo askeroso es mi amigo pinche envidioso :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pinche perro,si ya sabia que si eres mas pu%o,hay si mi amigo ya mamas%la :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





























oh y no soy envidioso par de pu%os!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k buddy's :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2009, 06:24 PM~15496807
> *damn that sucks, thats why we all have ti lie to the damn people cause if you tell them the truth they fuck you over!!!!
> *


Yup I hear you!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We gave birth to a new stand still 3 wheeler today!!!!!! :cheesy: 










Sorry about the glare....
Dam cell phone camera's. :uh:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

happy birthday to the member from majestics phoenix chapter


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

WHATUP AZ. ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A BRAND NEW ASHTRAY FOR MY 63. CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE.....


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Oct 28 2009, 08:31 PM~15498327
> *WHATUP AZ. ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A BRAND NEW ASHTRAY FOR MY 63.  CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE.....
> *


DID YOU CHECK IMPALA BOBS IN MESA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 28 2009, 04:17 PM~15495610
> *What up homie?  :wave:
> *


BEING BROKE!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15497022
> *Whats poppin az!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

IN HD!!!!!!!!
Here's your link homie's:
Scroll to very bottom......

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here's Part 1!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15497022
> *Whats poppin az!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Badass video homie!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 28 2009, 09:13 PM~15498974
> *BEING BROKE!
> *



I can totally agree with you on that one buddy!!!!!  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 28 2009, 05:41 PM~15497022
> *Whats poppin az!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up art??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 28 2009, 10:33 AM~15492298
> *anybody know of a Taquero here in town. The kind that come to your house and cook up some carne and make tacos for parties. Back home in L.A. theres tons of people that do it. Wondering if there are any out here.
> *


i know of a guy. let me get his number for you. he does my homies parties all the time not too expensive. i think it was 400.00 and you pick three or four types of meat and he feeds 50 for 2 hours. something like that but it was bomb and he puts on a good show doing it. ok i got the number but i dont remember the guys name. the number is 602-312-4915. "THE TACO GUY"


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'sup sergio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuck work :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 29 2009, 08:20 AM~15502503
> *'sup sergio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:
> *


Ahi si 'SUP SERGIO agarraste marido joto con chorro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Hahahahaha jk amigito :roflmao:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mando did you got my txt this morning my fckng phone don't work good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 28 2009, 06:51 PM~15497133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning AZ!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 29 2009, 08:28 AM~15502597
> *Ahi si 'SUP SERGIO agarraste marido joto con chorro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Hahahahaha jk amigito :roflmao:
> *


no te pongas celosa perra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hablale a tu FRIEND ben para que te consuele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






j/k buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 29 2009, 09:01 AM~15502942
> *no te pongas celosa perra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hablale a tu FRIEND ben para que te consuele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Te da envidia en mi amigo ben caben 3 sergios lol hahahahaha 

Jk amigito Ben lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 08:49 AM~15502827
> *good morning AZ!!!!!!
> *


:wave: buenos dias


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Oct 29 2009, 08:20 AM~15502503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up brothas!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2009, 09:37 PM~15500057
> *whats up art??
> *


Not much Ben! You still surviving?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 29 2009, 09:23 AM~15502540
> *Fuck work :angry:
> *



:werd: Which is why I came home early... Nap time... :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

IN HD!!!!!!!!
Here's your link homie's:
Scroll to very bottom......

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here's Part 1!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Oct 29 2009, 10:47 AM~15503837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Qvo bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey ernesto what's up con el compita


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 08:48 AM~15502810
> *so whats the plan today???
> *


GOING POSTAL 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: :420: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2009, 12:26 PM~15504564
> *AZ
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blueice1 (Apr 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueice1_@Oct 29 2009, 02:36 PM~15505810
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up cholo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey playa playa how you doing


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 29 2009, 12:47 PM~15504752
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP GATO?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Aki nomas dawg chilling at home getting ready to go to a hunting house


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 29 2009, 03:57 PM~15506639
> *Hey playa playa how you doing
> *



Hey Gato? I am doing good just chillin. How you doing? Damn just a few more months huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2009, 01:26 PM~15504564
> *AZ
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 29 2009, 09:12 AM~15503047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol jajajajaja fuckin mojado!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, LilRayo, BIG DAN VALLES, CLEMENTE

whats up homies??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 06:38 PM~15507716
> *Knightstalker, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, LilRayo, BIG DAN VALLES, CLEMENTE
> 
> whats up homies??
> *



Aqui nomas homie... laughing at the shit talking between you and gato... :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 05:38 PM~15507716
> *Knightstalker, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, LilRayo, BIG DAN VALLES, CLEMENTE
> 
> whats up homies??
> *


 " WHAT UP BEN ! "

JUST HERE , MAKING A SHIRT PATTERN FOR MY CAR CLUB. WE NEED
THEM BEFORE THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.

SEE-YA THERE !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15507636
> *
> calm down put that gun away!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ok I will be a little angel :angel: :no:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 29 2009, 05:43 PM~15507778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale homie, sounds good!!!!



> _Originally posted by regal85+Oct 29 2009, 05:58 PM~15507926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats what i'm talking about


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 29 2009, 07:14 PM~15508096
> *:biggrin:  ok I will be a little angel  :angel:  :no:
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 29 2009, 06:31 PM~15508921
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


'Sup Lady" How you doin?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

They look good...on the outside.....
But they ain't got nothing on Frank!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wut up AZ side!!!! :wave: Ben and Gato, you homies are crazy and creative with your [email protected]#$ talking!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 29 2009, 07:31 PM~15508921
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You and I know that ain't the truth huh!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 PM~15510675
> *Wut up AZ side!!!!  :wave:  Ben and Gato, you homies are crazy and creative with your [email protected]#$ talking!!!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 10:16 PM~15510940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: C M C!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 29 2009, 10:55 PM~15510718
> *  :biggrin:  :420:
> *



Holy shit...  You're ali ve?


No wonder it snowed here today... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

goodnight az!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 30 2009, 06:04 AM~15512518
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


Good morning! I feel good. Its Friday. Just got done with my burrito. Food City at 43rd and Mcdowell you can get a huge ass breakfast burrito with a coffee for $1.99. Shit is the bomb.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 06:38 AM~15512972
> *Good morning! I feel good. Its Friday. Just got done with my burrito. Food City at 43rd and Mcdowell you can get a huge ass breakfast burrito with a coffee for $1.99. Shit is the bomb.
> *


good price...... I just had mine from Filibertos.........$4 and change!!!!!! they are getting expensive........ :uh:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15497022
> *Whats poppin az!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 29 2009, 10:46 AM~15504218
> *Hey ernesto what's up con el compita
> *



QUE TRAI MI VUDDIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 10:19 AM~15514271
> *QUE TRAI MI VUDDIE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Wut up wut up homie!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 30 2009, 09:21 AM~15514285
> *Wut up wut up homie!!!  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *




WHAT UP MANDO WHATS CRACKIN BIG DOGG!
THOSE TECATES HIT THE SPOT THAT DAY! GRACIAS!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2009, 08:24 AM~15513280
> *good price...... I just had mine from Filibertos.........$4 and change!!!!!! they are getting expensive........ :uh:
> *



You homies are making me hungry like a mofo!!!! :biggrin: I am bout to hit up Rito's on 14th street and Garfield!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 PM~15510675
> *Wut up AZ side!!!!  :wave:  Ben and Gato, you homies are crazy and creative with your [email protected]#$ talking!!!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahah ya se huh come el bien ke tiene nalgas de rinoseronte cagado sin limpiarze por 3 dias. Hahaha C M C. :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 10:22 AM~15514293
> *WHAT UP MANDO WHATS CRACKIN BIG DOGG!
> THOSE TECATES HIT THE SPOT THAT DAY!  GRACIAS!!
> *



Ya sabes buddy...aqui no mas chillin chillin!!! uffin: :420:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 10:19 AM~15514271
> *QUE TRAI MI VUDDIE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Anda de culo suelto con el ben lol mas putos


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 30 2009, 09:27 AM~15514334
> *Anda de culo suelto con el ben lol mas putos
> *



CHINGADO MANO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 30 2009, 10:24 AM~15514305
> *Hahah ya se huh come el bien ke tiene nalgas de rinoseronte cagado sin limpiarze por 3 dias. Hahaha C M C.  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!! Que rollo Gato? :biggrin: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65+Oct 30 2009, 10:19 AM~15514271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you doing on lay it low at 10 in the morning? Did you fire your self?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nada mando aquinomas riendome of what Ben is going to say next hahahahah


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 30 2009, 10:24 AM~15514304
> *You homies are making me hungry like a mofo!!!!  :biggrin:  I am bout to hit up Rito's on 14th street and Garfield!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats the bomb right there, I grew up across the street from Garfield


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 30 2009, 10:24 AM~15514304
> *You homies are making me hungry like a mofo!!!!  :biggrin:  I am bout to hit up Rito's on 14th street and Garfield!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i'm fucking jelous. i havent been to rito's in a good minute.


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 09:48 AM~15514488
> *What are you doing on lay it low at 10 in the morning? Did you fire your self?
> *



MY BOSS LETS ME GET ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2009, 08:24 AM~15513280
> *good price...... I just had mine from Filibertos.........$4 and change!!!!!! they are getting expensive........ :uh:
> *


The price on dog meat went up :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 10:58 AM~15514561
> *MY BOSS LETS ME GET ON LAY IT LOW    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!! THAT ASS HOLE LET YOU DO THAT? DID YOU LICK HIS ASS?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 10:06 AM~15514606
> *DAMN!!!! THAT ASS HOLE LET YOU DO THAT? DID YOU LICK HIS ASS?
> *



I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU AND YOUR BOSS HAVE GOING ON CAUSE YOURE ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY LONG . MY BOSS IS JUST COOL AS HELL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 11:08 AM~15514628
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU AND YOUR BOSS HAVE GOING ON CAUSE YOURE ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY LONG .  MY BOSS IS JUST COOL AS HELL
> *


YOUR BOSS IS SO COOL THAT IM GOING TO CALL HIM A CULO :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is next AZ!!!!!!!!
Please bring a bag of candy.....









Good to be your own boss......
Stay up Neto!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
Whats up hector,
I can't wait to see your club-hopper that hops 87"s....


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 22 2009, 10:56 AM~15434384
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Part 2 of the "Mega Lowrider Show" video is up!!!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> Here's your link homie's:
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 30 2009, 11:17 AM~15514695
> *This is next AZ!!!!!!!!
> Please bring a bag of candy.....
> 
> ...


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

QUE ONDA COMPITA? NO WORK TODAY?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 10:13 AM~15514663
> *YOUR BOSS IS SO COOL THAT IM GOING TO CALL HIM A CULO :biggrin:
> *



CULO TU INDIO ABUELO!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 11:45 AM~15514929
> *CULO TU INDIO ABUELO!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


MY TATA WILL KICK YOUR ASS! :biggrin: 








Esta es para usted, señor Presidente


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 10:55 AM~15515036
> *MY TATA WILL KICK YOUR ASS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR THE BEST MIKEY!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 10:03 AM~15514589
> *The price on dog meat went up :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: MMMMMMM GOOD. NICE THOUGHT.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 30 2009, 12:14 PM~15515197
> *:barf: MMMMMMM GOOD.  NICE THOUGHT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 02:17 PM~15515953
> *TTT
> *


what up mike shoot a beer this way ese


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## LilRayo (Sep 9, 2009)

Wwwuuuuusssaapppin 'N' AZ siders Q-voe LOCITOS!! :wave: :wave: :wave:    :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 11:55 AM~15515036
> *MY TATA WILL KICK YOUR ASS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Oye homie...pasa me una Corona mejor!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Oct 30 2009, 02:24 PM~15516007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONE FOR LUIS








ONE FOR MANDO


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 29 2009, 08:47 PM~15509110
> *'Sup Lady" How you doin?
> *


I'm ok just waiting on results like always.. but my dad is getting better..



> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Oct 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15510701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

whats up az?
wheres the cruize spots at in the phx area??

just moved here i see low lows all day ....wheres a good spot to see some riders dippn on the weekends


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAN VALLES_@Oct 30 2009, 06:53 PM~15517510
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: Sup Dan?


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2009, 05:38 PM~15507716
> *Knightstalker, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, LilRayo, BIG DAN VALLES, CLEMENTE
> 
> whats up homies??
> *


What's up Ben I'm just chillin


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2009, 05:55 PM~15517521
> *:wave: Sup Dan?
> *


Just chillin brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65+Oct 30 2009, 10:58 AM~15514561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just here trying to catch up on the chisme!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAN VALLES_@Oct 30 2009, 06:58 PM~15517555
> *Just chillin brotha :biggrin:
> *


Same here homie... I seen the pics of the caddy a couple weeks back... looking good homie... 

Andy would be very proud.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15516235
> *ONE FOR LUIS
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias buddy!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2009, 07:07 PM~15518044
> *
> mira muy chingon!!!!
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: Wuts wrong with having a Corona? :angry: 










J/K homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 30 2009, 07:43 PM~15518317
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Wuts wrong with having a Corona?   :angry:
> J/K homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nothing, just stop being picky :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2009, 07:49 PM~15518356
> *nothing, just stop being picky :biggrin:
> *



Jajajajajaja!!!! You know me buddy.....I would never pass on an ice cold Bud Light!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

que onda neto,que rollo buddy,que ch%ngados trae tu camarada GATO buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 30 2009, 06:07 PM~15518044
> *your boss is an asshole!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin
> *


 HEY, YOUR BOSS IS A BIGGER ASSHOLE!!
THAT LAZY [email protected]#$%@#!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 30 2009, 09:57 PM~15519367
> *HEY, YOUR BOSS IS A BIGGER ASSHOLE!!
> THAT LAZY [email protected]#$%@#!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 30 2009, 08:53 PM~15519346
> *que onda neto,que rollo buddy,que ch%ngados trae tu camarada GATO buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT UP COMPITA? WHATS NEW BUDDY? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 30 2009, 07:37 PM~15518274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up Big Mando? :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15516235
> *ONE FOR LUIS
> 
> 
> ...


  thnx homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 30 2009, 11:43 PM~15520119
> *What up Big Mando?  :wave:
> *


Nothing Much! Whats up with you?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15518274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's happening sir... :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

morning AZ side :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 31 2009, 07:40 AM~15521470
> *morning AZ side  :wave:
> *


'Sup Regal85? Whats up to the Az Siders this nice ass morning!!! :biggrin: 
Gonna get the yard all Halloweened up today! Pass out candy to the kids (and grownups without costumes too!!) tonite and drink a few cold ones!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bring a bag of candy homie's!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 31 2009, 09:23 AM~15521744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGMANDOAZ.COM will be in the House!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 30 2009, 08:00 PM~15518440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajajajaja your right!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 31 2009, 07:51 AM~15521275
> *Nothing Much! Whats up with you?
> *


Chillin just getting ready to go out and have some fun toinght with the kids... Then to a party!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 31 2009, 09:04 AM~15521626
> *'Sup Regal85? Whats up to the Az Siders this nice ass morning!!! :biggrin:
> Gonna get the yard all Halloweened up today! Pass out candy to the kids (and grownups without costumes too!!) tonite and drink a few cold ones!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD AL, HEY UR NOT GONA PASS OUT CANDY IN UR RED UNDERWARE AGAIN R U? :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2009, 11:58 AM~15522573
> *Chillin just getting ready to go out and have some fun toinght with the kids... Then to a party!!! :biggrin:
> *


what you gonna be for halloween?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wa'sappnin AZ siders!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

happy holloween....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 31 2009, 11:52 AM~15522530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Trick or treat!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 12:47 PM~15522846
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN AZ !!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 11:04 AM~15522605
> *SOUNDS GOOD AL, HEY UR NOT GONA PASS OUT CANDY IN UR RED UNDERWARE AGAIN R U? :0
> *


HELL YA HOMEY!!! There is no other way I do it!!!! :biggrin: 
Trick or Treat!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 31 2009, 03:09 PM~15523668
> *HELL YA HOMEY!!! There is no other way I do it!!!! :biggrin:
> Trick or Treat!!!
> *


 
:barf: :nono: :nono: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 31 2009, 03:09 PM~15523668
> *HELL YA HOMEY!!! There is no other way I do it!!!! :biggrin:
> Trick or Treat!!!
> *


nah homie remember what happens in vegas stays in vegas :biggrin: :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 31 2009, 09:04 AM~15521626
> *'Sup Regal85? Whats up to the Az Siders this nice ass morning!!! :biggrin:
> Gonna get the yard all Halloweened up today! Pass out candy to the kids (and grownups without costumes too!!) tonite and drink a few cold ones!!
> *



just chillin, gettin ready for tonight :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 31 2009, 03:09 PM~15523668
> *HELL YA HOMEY!!! There is no other way I do it!!!! :biggrin:
> Trick or Treat!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE ONE............R O 4 LIFE.......*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 31 2009, 06:42 PM~15524562
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

The uce family did well today at the united c.c. halloween show , taking first place euro, long distance award, third place suv, second place suv,third place bicycle,first place trike, best display as a group, and best of all Ayanna King won first place for her bride of frankenstein costume!!!! Keep up the good work boys and girls!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Oct 31 2009, 10:15 PM~15525098
> *The uce family did well today at the united c.c. halloween show , taking first place euro, long distance award, third place suv, second place suv,third place bicycle,first place trike, best display as a group, and best of all Ayanna King won first place for her bride of frankenstein costume!!!! Keep up the good work boys and girls!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Good job Uso!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn UCE!!!!! congrats on the wins!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

3:46 am and i cant sleep!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2009, 03:47 AM~15527057
> *        3:46 am and i cant sleep!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


read a book


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is next AZ!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, BombQueen

'Sup Bomb Queen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 1 2009, 07:23 AM~15527284
> *read a book
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah right!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2009, 11:48 AM~15528585
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah right!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wa'sappnin AZ siders!!!!! :wave: Time to watch some football.....especially the Eagles kickin' some Giants a**!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2009, 11:51 AM~15528595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda loco????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2009, 12:01 PM~15528639
> *que onda loco????
> *



Aqui no mas watching the Eagles/Giants game.....:biggrin: Y tu que haces buddy?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 12:47 PM~15522846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

YEZERRRRRRR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2009, 12:06 PM~15528668
> *Aqui no mas watching the Eagles/Giants game.....:biggrin:  Y tu que haces buddy?
> *


sorry i didnt respond to you earlier, i went to the meeting!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Individuals


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15531823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 1 2009, 05:38 PM~15530428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It's on next Sunday night buddy....Eagles vs Cowboys!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: How bout a friendly wager on the game?  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2009, 08:53 PM~15532183
> *sorry i didnt respond to you earlier, i went to the meeting!!
> *



It's all good homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15533171
> *It's on next Sunday night buddy....Eagles vs Cowboys!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  How bout a friendly wager on the game?      :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2009, 09:20 PM~15533171
> *It's on next Sunday night buddy....Eagles vs Cowboys!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  How bout a friendly wager on the game?      :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 1 2009, 11:48 AM~15528585
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah right!!!!!!
> *


MY BAD! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15533171
> *It's on next Sunday night buddy....Eagles vs Cowboys!!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  How bout a friendly wager on the game?      :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A








ON THE EAGLES :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 1 2009, 10:56 PM~15533604
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Que pasa Compita! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 2 2009, 07:42 AM~15535387
> *I HAVE A
> 
> 
> ...



Wut up Mike! :wave: Eagles are my team homie! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 2 2009, 04:34 AM~15534935
> *Good morning
> *



x2!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 2 2009, 07:39 AM~15535370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You got $5 on the Eagles???? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 2 2009, 07:44 AM~15535806
> *You got $5 on the Eagles????  :biggrin:
> *



Not No, But HELL NO!!!! The Cowboys!!!!!


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 1 2009, 09:29 PM~15532561
> *Individuals
> 
> 
> ...



i know i seen a red 63 from UNITY C.C. OUT THERE....... WHERE IS THE PIC AT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 10:34 AM~15536806
> *i know i seen a red 63 from UNITY C.C. OUT THERE....... WHERE IS THE PIC AT!!!
> *


YEAAAAAHHHHH !!!!!!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 10:41 AM~15536874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 10:41 AM~15536874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 2 2009, 08:40 AM~15535776
> *Wut up Mike!  :wave:  Eagles are my team homie!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM JUST ANTI COWGIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 10:34 AM~15536806
> *i know i seen a red 63 from UNITY C.C. OUT THERE....... WHERE IS THE PIC AT!!!
> *


You took off to quick ese!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Ok! I was saving this for later......
But here you go......










We got 30 pic's of the first Azrockabally gathering at Der Wiener.....
now up on our website!!!!!!
here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 2 2009, 11:34 AM~15537492
> *IM JUST ANTI COWGIRLS :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 10:41 AM~15536874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wut up Ben! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

a couple pics from the show in eloy yesterday


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Drink one up or all the muertitos today....




Feliz Dia de los Muertos!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Nov 2 2009, 11:07 AM~15537148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


como estas homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 04:09 PM~15540090
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> no its
> 
> ...



Estoy bien buddy. :biggrin: :thumbsup: Y tu buddy?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15531823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is wats up for this weekend!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 2 2009, 07:08 PM~15542054
> *Estoy bien buddy.    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Y tu buddy?
> *


aqui nomas chillin looking for work


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15544437
> *aqui nomas chillin looking for work
> *



ES TODO HOMIE!!! :biggrin: I AM DOING THE SAME THANG....I HAVE BEEN APPLYING EVERYWHERE AND NUTHIN' YET!!!!  :angry: :tears: :uh:  :ugh: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 2 2009, 04:09 PM~15540090
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> no its
> 
> ...


SO ITS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up compita?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 2 2009, 11:05 PM~15545202
> *SO ITS
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SOME NICE EMBROIDERY WORK......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 2 2009, 11:22 PM~15545390
> *THAT SOME NICE EMBROIDERY WORK......
> *


I WAS ABOUT TO SAY THE SAME :biggrin: 
WHATS GOOD MIKE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15544643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning arizona


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 3 2009, 05:04 AM~15546595
> *Good morning arizona
> *


Good so far. Tuesdays are always better than Mondays. :biggrin: 
What up Gato? Ready for xmas?


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDERS!!! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 3 2009, 06:25 AM~15546768
> *Good so far. Tuesdays are always better than Mondays. :biggrin:
> What up Gato? Ready for xmas?
> *


Hell no but shit who is ready with this fuck up economy?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 3 2009, 12:27 PM~15549560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE PASA BUDDIES!!! :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nada mando just here chilling


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 3 2009, 12:23 PM~15549532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY KIDS ARE GETTING IOU'S :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Support your loco nieghborhood lowrider club!!!!!
Club Unity!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15550030
> *Nada mando just here chilling
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 3 2009, 02:24 PM~15550643
> *WHATS CRAK-A-LAKIN
> 
> MY KIDS ARE GETTING IOU'S :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> *



QUE PASA MIKE!! :wave: :biggrin: QUE HACES BUDDY?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sup AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2009, 05:04 PM~15552245
> *sup AZ
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: HOW WAS EVERYONES WEEKEND?


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2009, 05:35 PM~15552520
> *:biggrin:  :wave: HOW WAS EVERYONES WEEKEND?
> *


dope and how was urs playa


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Nov 3 2009, 05:40 PM~15552560
> *dope and how was urs playa
> *


mine was good took the god kids out and then went to a party.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2009, 04:35 PM~15552520
> *:biggrin:  :wave: HOW WAS EVERYONES WEEKEND?
> *


Lets see, Cowboys won, got some chrome for the car, got drunk, spent the day with my son watching the cowboys win, got drunk, did yard work, got drunk, cruised the lo lo, was a good weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

wats crackin luna lookin forward to the december get together


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 3 2009, 05:50 PM~15552669
> *Lets see, Cowboys won, got some chrome for the car, got drunk, spent the day with my son watching the cowboys win, got drunk, did yard work, got drunk, cruised the lo lo, was a good weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


Well I guess you had a fantastic weekend :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 2 2009, 11:40 PM~15545563
> *I WAS ABOUT TO SAY THE SAME :biggrin:
> WHATS GOOD MIKE?
> *


just chillin dog debating on how much chrome i wanna do to my car underneath


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 3 2009, 02:24 PM~15550643
> *WHATS CRAK-A-LAKIN
> 
> MY KIDS ARE GETTING IOU'S :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> *


SHIT I GOT A COUPLE LAY A WAYS AT THE DOLLAR STORE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Nov 3 2009, 04:50 PM~15552681
> *wats crackin luna lookin forward to the december get together
> *


Hell Ya Cuzin!!!!! Gonna be bad ass!!! :biggrin: We will have a beer together!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 06:14 PM~15553576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got anymore of those flyers? LOL!!!

Gonna be a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:14 PM~15553576
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: THAT CAME OUT FUKIN CLEAN!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait homie :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:420:


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553921
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM LOOKING FOWARD TO GOING TO THIS PICNIC.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 3 2009, 06:18 PM~15552983
> *Hell Ya Cuzin!!!!! Gonna be bad ass!!! :biggrin:  We will have a beer together!
> *


different cups i hope. lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:14 PM~15553576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 3 2009, 07:44 PM~15553979
> *:biggrin:  THAT CAME OUT FUKIN CLEAN!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is the bigger one!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> Here is the bigger one!
> 
> thats what she said. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 PM~15553921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## g-bo (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 3 2009, 08:38 PM~15554616
> *Here is the bigger one!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Mando For The Flyer Homie!!!!!</span>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 3 2009, 08:38 PM~15554616
> *Here is the bigger one!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ESE!!!!
FIRME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 3 2009, 08:38 PM~15554616
> *Here is the bigger one!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 3 2009, 08:17 PM~15555180
> *<span style='colorrange'>Sounds LAME! :thumbsdown:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 4 2009, 12:07 AM~15557229
> *But you know what they say: "If someone ain't hating on you...your doing something wrong"</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>By the way while you cruising through....
Find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive".</span>


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 4 2009, 12:25 AM~15557333
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>But you know what they say: "If someone ain't hating on you...your doing something wrong"</span> :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 3 2009, 11:25 PM~15557333
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Looks like someone started a profile to hate on us.
> But you know what they say: "If someone ain't hating on you...your doing something wrong"</span> :biggrin:
> *




Don't flatter yourself holmes, just stating the obvious! Only thing wrong is your posting of gatherings every other day like your the Public Relations guy in this forum and your low quality pictures of cars. :biggrin: Sorry but I am titled to my opinion. Club Unity!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 4 2009, 01:09 AM~15557546
> *Don't flatter yourself holmes, just stating the obvious! Only thing wrong is your posting of gatherings every other day like your the Public Relations guy in this forum and your low quality pictures of cars. :biggrin: Sorry but I am titled to my opinion.  Club Unity!
> *


And kiss our ass!!!!!! :angry: 










By the way homie's!
He or she just PM this to me:

Help out other clubs? When do other clubs take the time to help your club out? Your all about club unity but theres not much unity out in AZ, period. Certain clubs don't ever and will never get along with others. Its garbage to promote unity over and over when your the only one going by it.

And guess what was in the signature:
Spokes on your ride, Don't make you a Lowrider!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt fuck the haters do what you got to do az geting down nI in the house mo fos theres a lotof clubs that take this seriously its not a hobby its a life style stop me when I lie.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 4 2009, 12:25 AM~15557333
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>But you know what they say: "If someone ain't hating on you...your doing something wrong"</span> :biggrin:
> *


" HECTOR " , Don't never ever let anything stop you from doing , what you do
BEST!! keep up the good work, KEEP POSTING HOMIE ! ! ! . :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 4 2009, 01:53 AM~15557672
> *ttt fuck the haters do what you got to do az geting down  nI in the house mo fos theres a lotof clubs that take this seriously its not a hobby its a life style stop me when I lie.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: 
that's right homie !!!!!" FUCK DA HATERS "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 4 2009, 01:23 AM~15557597
> *And kiss our ass!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...







:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 3 2009, 05:50 PM~15552669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Here is the bigger one!
> >
> > thats what she said. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 3 2009, 09:09 PM~15555066
> *Thanks Big Mando For The Flyer Homie!!!!!</span>
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15555204
> *YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ESE!!!!
> FIRME HOMIE!!!!
> *


 Thanks Homie!:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Nov 3 2009, 07:32 PM~15554546
> *different cups i hope. lol :biggrin:
> *


Fo Sho, that shit only happens in Vegas!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 3 2009, 05:01 PM~15552219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Nov 3 2009, 09:17 PM~15555180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: BIG AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 05:48 AM~15558103
> *Im going to start taxing you guys! Every time you use the word Unity, you guys can pay me in bud lights. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now that is comedy!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 06:48 AM~15558103
> *Im going to start taxing you guys! Every time you use the word Unity, you guys can pay me in bud lights. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ one love. CLUB UNITY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15557229
> *Sounds LAME! :thumbsdown:
> *












Hector, [email protected]*# That Puto!!! You keep doing what your doing Homer!!! He or she do need to stay in Off Topic. Aint got [email protected]* else to to but talk and start [email protected]*!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Nov 4 2009, 06:50 AM~15558107
> *:wave:  :wave: BIG AZ
> *


Whats up ,

I may be going out of town ???, this weekend. lets set up the BBQ & BEER for
next week " Maybe ??? "

as for the regal, it's going to texas. someone wants to buy the whole car.
I'll give you a call,

Later homie.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 4 2009, 09:54 AM~15559360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: Maybe it's a " HESHE " LOL-HAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

''club unity''


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 05:48 AM~15558103
> *Im going to start taxing you guys! Every time you use the word Unity, you guys can pay me in bud lights. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Do you accept the QUEST card?????


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 4 2009, 12:07 AM~15557229
> *Sounds LAME! :thumbsdown:
> *



:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 4 2009, 09:02 AM~15559438
> *:twak: Maybe it's a " HESHE "              LOL-HAAAA!!!!!!!!
> *



I think he's one of the gangsta hotos in the pic that wants to get into a club but everyone has the same rule............"NO HOMOS!!!!!!!"


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 4 2009, 10:18 AM~15559587
> *I think he's one of the gangsta hotos in the pic that wants to get into a club but everyone has the same rule............"NO HOMOS!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :nono: ''HOMOS''


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 4 2009, 09:18 AM~15559587
> *I think he's one of the gangsta hotos in the pic that wants to get into a club but everyone has the same rule............"NO HOMOS!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 4 2009, 09:23 AM~15559630
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :nono: ''HOMOS''
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 4 2009, 10:18 AM~15559587
> *I think he's one of the gangsta hotos in the pic that wants to get into a club but everyone has the same rule............"NO HOMOS!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 4 2009, 01:53 AM~15557672
> *ttt fuck the haters do what you got to do az geting down  nI in the house mo fos theres a lotof clubs that take this seriously its not a hobby its a life style stop me when I lie.
> *


QUE ONDA PINCHE PAISA :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 06:48 AM~15558103
> *Im going to start taxing you guys! Every time you use the word Unity, you guys can pay me in bud lights. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



AND BURRITOS!!!!! QUE NO MIKE?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDERS!!!!! :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 4 2009, 10:53 AM~15559899
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDERS!!!!!  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MANDO WHATS HAPPENIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 4 2009, 12:07 AM~15557229
> *Sounds LAME! :thumbsdown:
> *


its all about unity


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Nov 4 2009, 10:17 AM~15560118
> *its all about unity
> *


*HELL YEAH!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 06:48 AM~15558103
> *Im going to start taxing you guys! Every time you use the word Unity, you guys can pay me in bud lights. :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Nov 4 2009, 12:23 AM~15557597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take some notes how a plaque should be done, looks like you took woodshop in school and chisled out your own. :0



> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 4 2009, 01:21 AM~15557712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNITY UNITY UNITY UNITY UNITY UNITY, Now I owe you a Six pack. :biggrin:


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

I wanna be an Attention Whore like "Hector" so here's your flyer of the day!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up mi gente whats up mike


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 4 2009, 10:41 AM~15559790
> *QUE ONDA PINCHE PAISA  :biggrin:
> *


que onda maseton whats good perro


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 4 2009, 01:23 AM~15557597
> *And kiss our ass!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



X1000


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 4 2009, 11:16 AM~15560113
> *WHATS UP MANDO WHATS HAPPENIN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



NUTHIN MUCH....JUST CHILLIN CHILLIN. :biggrin: WHO THIS?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>While your there...find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive"</span>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 4 2009, 12:23 PM~15560746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

I am asking if someone from AZ could help me, please read the topic below.
Thanks alot.

Topic


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Nov 4 2009, 02:46 PM~15561977
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whole lot of reading :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 4 2009, 02:52 PM~15562060
> *whole lot of reading :biggrin:
> *


What's happenin Termite :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 4 2009, 02:52 PM~15562060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: QUE PASA TERMITE Y SERGIO!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Nov 4 2009, 03:10 PM~15562206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup big homie, found a jobby job yet??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 4 2009, 04:46 PM~15562991
> *
> Sup big homie, found a jobby job yet??
> *



 :angry: :tears: :nosad: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ,* gzking*, Ryder IV Life

Sup King! Are you guys going to the Phoenix Prime Party!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Nov 4 2009, 11:48 AM~15560418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NOTHING DOG. I ALMOST HAVE A 12 PACK. YOU DOWN TO GET FADED :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ? I NEED HELP. IM LOOKING FOR A MONITOR FOR MY CAR. I BOUGHT ALL MY MONITORS AT ROBODIS. THE BRAND AND MODEL IS MTV5273. ROBODIS DOES NOT SELL THEM ANYMORE. I CANT FIND THEM ONLINE. DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE I COULD FIND ONE? THANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 05:23 PM~15563985
> *WHATS UP AZ? I NEED HELP. IM LOOKING FOR A MONITOR FOR MY CAR. I BOUGHT ALL MY MONITORS AT ROBODIS. THE BRAND AND MODEL IS MTV5273. ROBODIS DOES NOT SELL THEM ANYMORE. I CANT FIND THEM ONLINE. DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE I COULD FIND ONE? THANKS FOR THE HELP.
> *


Bro, I got two FARENHEIT monitors that were in a headrest,


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 06:16 PM~15563883
> *KEEP IT UP :biggrin: HECTOR YOU OWE ME 4, MELAPELAN YOU OWE ME A SIXER. I ALMOST HAVE A 12PACK. :biggrin:
> 
> NOTHING DOG. I ALMOST HAVE A 12 PACK. YOU DOWN TO GET FADED :biggrin:
> *


simon vato just wait till friday we should have two 30 packs at least lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 4 2009, 06:36 PM~15564895
> *simon vato just wait till friday we should have two 30 packs at least lol
> *


I am thirsty..... can I come and join u for a few cold ones?? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 4 2009, 07:54 PM~15565093
> *I am thirsty..... can I come and join u for a few cold ones?? :biggrin:
> *


yhea only if you say "club unity" homie q no mike, fuck I owe you a beer now :banghead:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2009, 05:23 PM~15563985
> *WHATS UP AZ? I NEED HELP. IM LOOKING FOR A MONITOR FOR MY CAR. I BOUGHT ALL MY MONITORS AT ROBODIS. THE BRAND AND MODEL IS MTV5273. ROBODIS DOES NOT SELL THEM ANYMORE. I CANT FIND THEM ONLINE. DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE I COULD FIND ONE? THANKS FOR THE HELP.
> *


Hey homie!! Give Nick a call. He might have what your lookin for. Tell him Alex his old installer sent you. The place is "All Electronics Repair" 2615 W. Glendale (602) 352-0362. It's where the Versus used to be at next to Lennys Burgers. Again, he would be your best bet. He also does repair on amps, T.V.'s sterios and anything electronic. AND DON'T BUY FROM ROBODIS ANYMORE!!!!!!! ALL THEIR SHIT IS REFERBISHED. ITS NOT NEW!!! TRUST ME ON THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS SHOWING SOME LOVE FOR THE AZ SIDE!!... :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE RAY NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 3 2009, 01:13 AM~15546281
> *damn bro, well good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATSUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 3 2009, 03:46 PM~15551448
> *Support your loco nieghborhood lowrider club!!!!!
> Club Unity!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE POST HOMIE...FLYER WILL BE UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 4 2009, 09:17 PM~15565976
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE RAY NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up joe! how you doin homie? hey hit me up this week i finally moved into the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 4 2009, 09:22 PM~15566031
> *THANKS FOR THE POST HOMIE...FLYER WILL BE UP SOON :biggrin:
> *


Dam i'am gonna go broke Mike! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Nov 4 2009, 09:30 PM~15566148
> *what up joe! how you doin homie? hey hit me up this week i finally moved into the shop :biggrin:
> *


COOL!!! I WANT TO CHECK IT OUT AND BREAK IT IN WITH SOME 18pks LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DAMM YANKEES 2009 CHAMPS BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:15 PM~15566549
> *DAMM YANKEES 2009 CHAMPS BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NEXT YEAR DODGERS,I WE BE SEEN THEM IN MAR SPRING TRAINING!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:15 PM~15566549
> *DAMM YANKEES 2009 CHAMPS BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea!!!

the big 27 times world champs!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 4 2009, 10:28 PM~15566677
> *hell yea!!!
> 
> the big 27 times world champs!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

TO






QUE TE PASA AZ GENTE????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 4 2009, 06:16 PM~15563883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nada just chillin bro, how you doing???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Nov 4 2009, 07:36 PM~15564895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

12pk :h5: 



Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 12:20 AM~15567675
*

TO


QUE TE PASA AZ GENTE????
*

Click to expand...

 :biggrin: 
<!--QuoteBegin-Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 5 2009, 01:21 AM~15567944
*:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 
nada just chillin bro, how you doing???
*[/quote]
:h5: 12pk


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: AZside :wave:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 5 2009, 05:37 AM~15568340
> *come on "unity"say it again, say it again!
> you know it mannnnnnnn! Your always invited homie
> 11 beers
> ...


CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 5 2009, 08:04 AM~15568910
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


13


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

The word of today is........................................................







*BULLSHIT* is in this tread............but I like it, keep it up Homies!  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

CLUB UNITY


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 4 2009, 07:36 PM~15564895
> *simon vato just wait till friday we should have two 30 packs at least lol
> *


Hey Buddy how bout a slurpee and one for Luna too LMAO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 5 2009, 08:25 AM~15569729
> *Hey Buddy how bout a slurpee and one for Luna too LMAO
> *


But not the Rainbow Kind!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 5 2009, 10:04 AM~15570227
> *But not the Rainbow Kind!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you got it buddy


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 5 2009, 08:05 AM~15568919
> *13
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave: AZ SIDE


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats up AZ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 5 2009, 08:54 AM~15569402
> *The word of today is........................................................
> BULLSHIT is in this tread............but I like it, keep it up Homies!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 5 2009, 08:54 AM~15569402
> *The word of today is........................................................
> BULLSHIT BUDDY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 5 2009, 07:54 AM~15569402
> *The word of today is........................................................
> BULLSHIT is in this tread............but I like it, keep it up Homies!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 5 2009, 12:21 PM~15572190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*103%*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 5 2009, 12:22 PM~15572204
> *103%
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 5 2009, 01:21 PM~15572190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK Whats all this *BULLSHIT *all about????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 5 2009, 02:43 PM~15573119
> *OK Whats all this BULLSHIT all about????
> *


x3 WTF IS THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT! LOL 


Whats up Luna! We need to kill some beers! Im having withdraws! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2009, 02:03 PM~15573328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is not BULLSHIT!......it is nice. :biggrin: 

did you mention beers?

whos gong to the Old School Dinner/Dance?????????


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Nov 4 2009, 09:30 PM~15566148
> *what up joe! how you doin homie? hey hit me up this week i finally moved into the shop :biggrin:
> *


whens the grand opening


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THIS IS FOR YOU TO TAKE YOUR MIND OFF ALL THE BULLSHIT GOING ON!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

I LOVE TORTAS




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 4 2009, 10:46 PM~15561969
> *I am asking if someone from AZ could help me, please read the topic below.
> Thanks alot.
> 
> ...


Still searching for my brothers car, anyone can help me out?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 5 2009, 03:20 PM~15574037
> *Still searching for my brothers car, anyone can help me out?
> *


Mike, your situation really sucks. I hope you get your car and parts back. I have not seen Johnny in a long time.... :dunno:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2009, 03:03 PM~15573328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 5 2009, 02:43 PM~15573119
> *OK Whats all this BULLSHIT all about????
> *



   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHEN I FOUND OUT BUDDY YOU WILL BE THE FIRST TO KNOW!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2009, 02:56 PM~15573264
> *x3 WTF IS THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT! LOL
> Whats up Luna! We need to kill some beers! Im having withdraws! lol
> *



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........ICE COLD BEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 5 2009, 03:03 PM~15573328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKIN' BOUT... :thumbsup: ALL BULLSHIT TO THE SIDE!!!! :biggrin: THANKS BIG MANDO AZ AND OG PLAYER!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2009, 01:56 PM~15573264
> *x3 WTF IS THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT! LOL
> Whats up Luna! We need to kill some beers! Im having withdraws! lol
> *


Me too Homey, You work tomorrow? Maybe afta work! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Mando, why you gatta be postin my lady up in here??? LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats up with the "Member and Full Member" under our Avatars fellas!! I used to be a Baller now I am an O Dogg!! Oh Shiiiiit!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 5 2009, 12:12 PM~15572098
> *THAT IS SOME  BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

nice midnite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 5 2009, 05:53 PM~15575123
> *nice midnight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh i'm only a MEMBER MEMBER!!!!! I GOT TO WORK ON THAT FULL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 5 2009, 04:54 PM~15575149
> *oh i'm only a MEMBER MEMBER!!!!! I GOT TO WORK ON THAT FULL
> *


 I know huh!!! Thast a bunch of BULL... wait a minuite. I just got rid of all that!! DAM IT!!!!!! MAN THATS FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 5 2009, 04:54 PM~15575149
> *oh i'm only a MEMBER MEMBER!!!!! I GOT TO WORK ON THAT FULL
> *



That makes me madder than an Ethiopian watching a doughnut roll down a hill!!!!

:rant: :rant: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got a new video up!
Remember the very first time everyone went out to the Rockabilly Park & Shine? It was one best gathering of car clubs in a long time...
Well we got the video!!!!!
Starring: New Image CC, Majestic's CC, Unity CC, Individuals, Toda Madre CC
and much more!!!!!!!

Here's your link ese.....
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scroll to the very bottom homie's.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice job getting rid of the BULLSHIT DJ midnite... :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 5 2009, 05:40 PM~15575637
> *Nice job getting rid of the BULLSHIT DJ midnite... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Now if the economy would just pick the F*@K back up again I could get back to doing what I do best...........Thats playing with my TONKA TOYS!!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WHAT'S UP ARIZONA GENTE?
ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE TIME TO SENT OUT A 
PRAYER TO A GOOD FRIEND'S WIFE, I KNOW MAYBE SOME OF YOU 
DISAGREE WITH THIS HOMIE BUT RIGHT NOW, THEY NEED ALL THE 
PRAYERS THEY CAN GET.

THIS IS WHERE CLUB UNITY KICKS IN, IN MY BOOK.
I WOULD LIKE TO SENT OUT A PRAYER FOR

"JOANN MIRANDA"

LUIS MIRANDA'S WIFE FROM THE IMPERIALS PHX,AZ
SHE'S NOT DOING GOOD RIGHT NOW, SO TAKE TIME
TO SENT OUT A PRAYER FOR HER.
THANKS EVERYONE FROM AZ SIDE.


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 5 2009, 05:54 PM~15575149
> *oh i'm only a MEMBER MEMBER!!!!! I GOT TO WORK ON THAT FULL
> *


BULLSHIT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 5 2009, 07:01 PM~15575897
> *
> You got it Homie!!!!</span>
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

On my way to have a beerski with my homie Termite!  

See you laterz! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHUTTUP AZ ??

GONNA MAKE A TRIP TO PHX IN 2010 AND HIT THE CALLES AGAIN,,ITS BEEN A MINUTE,,I WAS AROUND WHEN CENTRAL WAS POPPIN,,THEN THEY SHUT THAT DOWN AND WE MOVES TO THE NORTH,,FORGOT THE STREET NAME,,,LOL BUT THERE WAS A BURRITO SHOP WHERE WE ALL MET AND KICKED IT LIKE GOOD OL TIMES,,NO GUNS NO KNIFES JUST HINAS AND GOOD PEOPLE WITH SAME INTERESTS,,,,ALRRRATOoo!!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:01 PM~15566424
> *COOL!!! I WANT TO CHECK IT OUT  AND BREAK IT IN WITH SOME 18pks LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ha ha ha .. shit i had one to many of those 18 packs last time homie.. just hit me up bro and ill give you directions.. ill supply the food and beer homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Nov 5 2009, 08:55 PM~15577369
> *ha ha ha .. shit i had one to many of those 18 packs last time homie.. just hit me up bro and ill give you directions.. ill supply the food and beer homie!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what about me ray?? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: j/k


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 5 2009, 08:37 PM~15577147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 5 2009, 09:05 PM~15577500
> *what about me ray?? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: j/k
> *


i didnt forget you guys homie!!, my brother was suppose to let you knw.. cruz by this weekend we will be making menudo and some carne at the shop homie. ..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 5 2009, 05:40 PM~15575010
> *Whats up with the "Member and Full Member" under our Avatars fellas!! I used to be a Baller now I am an O Dogg!! Oh Shiiiiit!
> *


yeah cuz your fuckin old!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Mando, why you gatta be postin my lady up in here??? LOL :cheesy:
> 
> 
> someone posted here in off topic!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 5 2009, 08:37 PM~15577147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 5 2009, 08:37 PM~15577147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come out and support a good cause


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15577801
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up jayare all you guys coming up for that jay???????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15576637
> *On my way to have a beerski with my homie Termite!
> 
> See you laterz! :biggrin:
> *



I WANNA GO TOO!!!!! :biggrin: OH SHIZNIT....I FORGOT....I GOTS NO MONEY!!!!  :tears: :angry: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :machinegun: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 5 2009, 05:49 PM~15575086
> *There!!  No More BULLSHIT!!!  Now lets go enjoy our
> TORTAS
> 
> ...



HEY, I USE TO HAVE A PIC OF THIS TORTA SHOWING HER TATAS,NIPS AND THE SNATCH-OLA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 5 2009, 08:37 PM~15577147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :wave: IS THERE GONNA BE A CASH PRIZE FOR THE HOP???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

ALL THESE TORTAS ARE MAKING HUNGRY,, IMA GO TO PANTERA'S AND GET ME SOME TORTAS.... I HOPE THEY TAKE FOOD STAMPS?????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 5 2009, 10:12 PM~15578811
> *  ALL THESE TORTAS ARE MAKING HUNGRY,,  IMA GO TO PANTERA'S AND GET ME SOME TORTAS.... I HOPE THEY TAKE FOOD STAMPS?????
> 
> *



Gotta do the 2-4-1 bit!!!!!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Gotta do the 2-4-1 bit!!!!!!! 




YEA TU SABES MIDNITE, I HAVE A WHOLE BOOKLET, AND IM READY TO GO ... IT GOES BOTH WAYS TWO FOR ONE WITH THE STAMPIAS, AND THEY GIVE ME TWO FOR ONE TORTAS...



:h5: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

Now i'm starting to see what this Club Unity is all about!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 5 2009, 10:09 AM~15570282
> *LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you got it buddy
> *


get an extra large slurpee with two straws one for az mando and 1 for luna lmao


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 6 2009, 02:57 AM~15579890
> *get an extra large slurpee with two straws one for az mando and 1 for luna lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

what up gato


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 6 2009, 01:36 AM~15579863
> *Now i'm starting to see what this Club Unity is all about!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning az


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up ben? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Nov 6 2009, 07:53 AM~15580585
> *what up gato
> *


Aqui nomas a work dawg and you


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 6 2009, 08:39 AM~15580951
> *good morning az
> *


En la madre te tiraron de la cama or what?
Ben'sCustomWheels,Nov 6 2009, 08:39 AM~


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15576637
> *On my way to have a beerski with my homie Termite!
> 
> See you laterz! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dam coronas dont let me work on my car :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 6 2009, 05:21 AM~15580053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what up homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got a new video up!
Remember the very first time everyone went out to the Rockabilly Park & Shine? It was one best gathering of car clubs in a long time...
Well we got the video!!!!!
Starring: New Image CC, Majestic's CC, Unity CC, Individuals, Toda Madre CC
and much more!!!!!!!

Here's your link ese.....
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scroll to the very bottom homie's.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 5 2009, 10:05 PM~15578111
> *what's up jayare all you guys coming up for that jay???????
> *


Im going to try might just be me. jose has to work and i havent talked to tony-o.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDERS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anything going on this Sunday???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Nov 6 2009, 05:21 AM~15580053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WA'SAPPNIN' HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 6 2009, 12:31 PM~15583380
> *WA'SAPPNIN' HOMIES!!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



sup homie :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 5 2009, 03:43 PM~15573692
> *THIS IS FOR YOU TO TAKE YOUR MIND OFF ALL THE BULLSHIT GOING ON!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :worship: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2+Nov 6 2009, 09:03 AM~15581181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


working homie, finally got a lil bit of work in!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 5 2009, 07:46 PM~15576419
> *
> You got it Homie!!!!
> 
> ...


" from all of us " Knights Image car club " WE SEND YOU A PRAYER . :angel:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 5 2009, 07:01 PM~15575897
> *WHAT'S UP ARIZONA GENTE?
> ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE TIME TO SENT OUT A
> PRAYER TO A GOOD FRIEND'S WIFE, I KNOW MAYBE SOME OF YOU
> ...




" From all of us " Knights Image car club " We will pray for her :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 6 2009, 02:36 AM~15579863
> *Now i'm starting to see what this Club Unity is all about!
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care what people say but this guy funny..... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 5 2009, 10:44 PM~15578538
> *HEY, I USE TO HAVE A PIC OF THIS TORTA SHOWING HER TATAS,NIPS AND THE SNATCH-OLA!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I REMEMBER, I REMEMBER, I REMEMBER. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

















" HOW ABOUT THESE TORTAS ! "


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 5 2009, 05:54 PM~15575149
> *oh i'm only a MEMBER MEMBER!!!!! I GOT TO WORK ON THAT FULL
> *



jajajaja, im a full member, member!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 5 2009, 07:01 PM~15575897
> *WHAT'S UP ARIZONA GENTE?
> ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE TIME TO SENT OUT A
> PRAYER TO A GOOD FRIEND'S WIFE, I KNOW MAYBE SOME OF YOU
> ...


I WILL PRAY FOR HER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HEY!!! THERE IS ALOT OF UNITY GOING ON. YOU GUYS COULD ALL JUST CHIP IN AND BUY ME A KEG :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 6 2009, 01:25 PM~15583825
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:  :worship:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



What up? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *

















_Flyers by BIGMANDOAZ.COM_


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

thx MANDO WE WILL GET YOU ALL THE BEER YOU CAN HANDLE 
MAJESTICS PHX


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Nov 6 2009, 04:15 PM~15585861
> *thx MANDO  WE WILL GET YOU ALL THE BEER YOU CAN HANDLE
> MAJESTICS  PHX
> *


till it comes out his ears! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz gracias Big Mando


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

GATO MAKE THE IMAGE BIG !!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:wave: Wutt up AZ!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Much Lowrider Luv & Respect to all the car clubs out there!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 6 2009, 02:52 PM~15585215
> *HEY!!! THERE IS ALOT OF UNITY GOING ON. YOU GUYS COULD ALL  JUST CHIP IN AND BUY ME A KEG :biggrin:
> *


MINUS 1 BEER FOR EVERYONE!! YOU SAID THE WORD HOMEY! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 5 2009, 06:01 PM~15575897
> *WHAT'S UP ARIZONA GENTE?
> ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE TIME TO SENT OUT A
> PRAYER TO A GOOD FRIEND'S WIFE, I KNOW MAYBE SOME OF YOU
> ...


THOUGHTS N PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY 
:angel: :angel: HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR THE FAMILY!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 6 2009, 07:10 PM~15586932
> *MINUS 1 BEER FOR EVERYONE!! YOU SAID THE WORD HOMEY! LOL :biggrin:
> *


what up homie, no beers tonight? hit me up, Art Buck rolling thru later


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo+Nov 6 2009, 05:15 PM~15585861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem homie!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 6 2009, 06:55 PM~15586770
> *Much Lowrider Luv & Respect to all the car clubs out there!!!!!
> *



Check it out all east valley riders. gzking and I are planning to meet up and caravan to encanto park this sunday....If your down to ride, well post the meet up spot and time later


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

sunday baby cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 6 2009, 08:53 PM~15587860
> *Check it out all east valley riders. gzking and I are planning to meet up and caravan to encanto park this sunday....If your down to ride, well post the meet up spot and time later
> *


We will be meeting up at the QT on mesa dr south of the 60 at 2pm Sunday , leaving there at 2:30 sharp then hit up the bbq at encanto


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 6 2009, 07:10 PM~15586932
> *MINUS 1 BEER FOR EVERYONE!! YOU SAID THE WORD HOMEY! LOL :biggrin:
> *


THERE IS NO NEGITIVE BEERS. UNLESS WE COUNT THE EMPTY ONES I JUST DRANK. :biggrin: 
WHAT UP MANDO? WHAT YOU UP TO THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 6 2009, 08:53 PM~15587860
> *Check it out all east valley riders. gzking and I are planning to meet up and caravan to encanto park this sunday....If your down to ride, well post the meet up spot and time later
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>While your there...find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive"</span>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15588734
> *We will be meeting up at the QT on mesa dr south of the 60 at 2pm Sunday , leaving there at 2:30 sharp then hit up the bbq at encanto
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Nov 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15586058
> *GATO MAKE THE IMAGE  BIG !!
> *


mike here comes my beers " IMAGE" new Image keep them coming lol we a bunch of borrachos ha luna


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15588967
> *THERE IS NO NEGITIVE BEERS. UNLESS WE COUNT THE EMPTY ONES I JUST DRANK. :biggrin:
> WHAT UP MANDO? WHAT YOU UP TO THIS WEEKEND?
> *


whats up mike lets drink all that beer guey


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

how we do it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 6 2009, 04:11 PM~15585389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that would be a good jackpot!!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Whats up AZ couldnt sleep deciced 2 c whatz goin down this weekend in PHX hopefully ill b able 2 make it 2 sum event :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 7 2009, 12:17 AM~15589453
> *mike here comes my beers " IMAGE" new Image keep them coming lol we a bunch of borrachos ha luna
> *


Just another reason to get fucked up :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Nov 7 2009, 01:55 AM~15589860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up ben did you get an afro? :biggrin: Im just goint to put a pick in my beard :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15577147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 06:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15588967
> *THERE IS NO NEGITIVE BEERS. UNLESS WE COUNT THE EMPTY ONES I JUST DRANK. :biggrin:
> WHAT UP MANDO? WHAT YOU UP TO THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Sup Homie! Busy I got 2 photo shoots this weekend!!!! :biggrin: Im taking beer with me to my shoot! lol


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Alrite Az!!!!
This is wats up for this weekend!!!!!!
We need to spilt this up again Phx Chapter get with your members.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT PARKS CLOSE AT 10PM HERE IN PHOENIX?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 6 2009, 10:45 PM~15588725
> *AZ C<span style=\'color:red\'>ARDINALS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 PM~15589453
> *mike here comes my beers " IMAGE" new Image keep them coming lol we a bunch of borrachos ha luna
> *


Hell Ya Loco :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Who is down to caravan and cruise to encanto park tomorrow????? Meet at QT on Mesa dr and US 60 just south of the 60.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 7 2009, 09:41 AM~15590880
> *Who is down to caravan and cruise to encanto park tomorrow????? Meet at QT on Mesa dr and US 60 just south of the 60.
> 
> 
> ...



Meet at 2pm we are rollin out at 230...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 6 2009, 04:05 PM~15585345
> *What up? :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


" JUST WORKING ON DA CLUB CARS " HOPE TO BE READY FOR NOV 22ND. :nicoderm:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 7 2009, 10:25 AM~15591131
> *" JUST WORKING ON DA CLUB CARS " HOPE TO BE READY FOR NOV 22ND. :nicoderm:
> *



That's cool hope you finish!! :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 7 2009, 06:11 AM~15590173
> *Just another reason to get fucked up :biggrin:
> my cuz is having a keger tonight.
> hey. sharing is caring :biggrin:
> ...


sir yes sir whats up mike lets get fukd up then ese


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 7 2009, 01:26 AM~15589933
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ITS ALL GOOD IN THE NIEGHBORHOOD!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 7 2009, 12:03 PM~15592144
> *That's cool hope you finish!!  :thumbsup:
> *



THIS IS FOR YOU MIJA!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 7 2009, 04:41 PM~15593000
> *ITS ALL GOOD IN THE NIEGHBORHOOD!!!  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 I bet you finished it all in one day


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 7 2009, 03:47 PM~15593024
> *THIS IS FOR YOU MIJA!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank You!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 7 2009, 03:47 PM~15593024
> *THIS IS FOR YOU MIJA!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDE TO THE MUTHAF***** TOP!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 6 2009, 10:45 PM~15588725
> *sunday baby cowgirls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NOW THAT IS MUCH BETTER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












IT'S ALL ABOUT THE EAGLES SUNDAY NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 7 2009, 02:26 AM~15589933
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TIMES AS ALWAYS.....PHOENIX RIDERZ STYLE!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

All east valley riders wanting to cruise tomorrow to encanto park ...meet up at QT on Mesa dr and the 60 at 2pm. We will roll out at 230 sharp :nicoderm:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool ass topic, jam the oldies....  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=187211


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 7 2009, 08:30 AM~15590563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who showed up today. hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>While your there...find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive"</span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BigMandoaz.com taking overe cadillac ranch in tempe tonight! Roll through!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ


:biggrin: :wave: WHAT UP MANDO?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This place is packed with tortas! Ciaoooooo


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 7 2009, 10:31 PM~15595358
> *This place is packed with tortas! Ciaoooooo
> *


Watch yourself  Don't get caught slippin' :roflmao: :roflmao: 
J/K Have a good night and drink one for me k..


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 7 2009, 09:31 PM~15595358
> *This place is packed with tortas! Ciaoooooo
> *



YO Big Mando!!!! Can You Get Me One To Go!!!????!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Its a fuckin torta fest in here ciiaaaoooo!!!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just got home from my homie Wedo's daughter's quinceniera....me and my lady had a good time,a lot of beer, a bunch of shots of tequila and now we are home enjoying some more ice cold cervezas!!!! :biggrin: Much props to my homie Wedo for inviting us!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Old Schools Dinner Dance was a good time!  

Good food and music.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Whats up Hector ! " :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 8 2009, 09:26 AM~15597438
> *" Whats up Hector ! "  :wave:  :wave:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>While your there...find us and drop off a can of food for the "Boys Scouts Can Drive"</span>


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Cruise today to Encanto Park... meet at QT off of Mesa Dr and 60. 2pm


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I will have some of my mix cds..Oldschool, Cumbias and the full collection of eastside story and underground oldies (these are on MP3)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 7 2009, 10:54 PM~15595527
> *YO Big Mando!!!!   Can You  Get Me One To Go!!!????!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



make sure they can cook and clean too or you will just have a lazy torta :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 7 2009, 03:41 PM~15593000
> *ITS ALL GOOD IN THE NIEGHBORHOOD!!!  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!!
> *


that's alot of "water" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It's all good homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 8 2009, 10:31 AM~15597793
> *I will have some of my mix cds..Oldschool, Cumbias and the full collection of eastside story and underground oldies (these are on MP3)
> *



How much?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 8 2009, 09:18 AM~15597393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15598168
> *make sure  they can cook and clean too or you will just have a lazy torta  :biggrin:
> *


So, are you telling me I'm looking in the wrong direction??? Should I focas more on you???? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 8 2009, 02:07 PM~15599088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 8 2009, 01:18 PM~15598807
> *So, are you telling me I'm looking in the wrong direction???  Should I focas more on you????    :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


No just saying.  I love my single life don't have to deal with all the drama from a man. I have alot of homies and when I wanna have a barbeque and invite da homies I don't have to hear any shit... :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Sup az :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 8 2009, 02:30 PM~15599587
> *No  just  saying.    I love my single life don't have to deal with all the drama from a man. I have alot of homies and when I wanna have a barbeque and invite da homies I don't have to hear any shit... :biggrin:
> *



I know. Calm down Rambo!! Was just kidding with you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 8 2009, 07:11 PM~15601366
> *I know.  Calm down Rambo!!  Was just kidding with you.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I KNOW 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT'S JUST THE JOKSTER IN ME!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: djsire, Lowrider Style CC


Whats up Homie. Thanks for the bbq at encanto. It was good times


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15602615
> *We want to that everyone who came to the Parka!!!!!
> Majestics CC Avendale, Classics CC, New Image CC, Uce CC, Majestics CC Glendale, Slow Lane CC, Untamed CC, La Famlia CC, Individuals CC, Rollerz Only CC, Spirit CC, Locos Hydrulics, Unity CC, Toda Madre CC and all the solo rider!!!!!!!
> If we left anyone out.....
> ...




NICE PIC'S :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody in this thread owes this homey a 12 pak of BudLite!! Cowboys baby!!! Nuff Said!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15593808
> *:biggrin: NOW THAT IS MUCH BETTER!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


now what homie cowboys #1 :cheesy: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 8 2009, 09:08 PM~15603270
> *Somebody in this thread owes this homey a 12 pak of BudLite!! Cowboys baby!!! Nuff Said!
> *



I had Five on it!!!! But ill take a 12 instead. Sup Luna!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: Big Mando!!!!! :wave: :wave: Ready for Dec. 12th???? Just got my new turntables!!!! Im ready Freedy!!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15603270
> *Somebody in this thread owes this homey a 12 pak of BudLite!! Cowboys baby!!! Nuff Said!
> *


 simon homie cowboy #1 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

:h5: Awww, how cute. You have now have a co-signer.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15603270
> *Somebody in this thread owes this homey a 12 pak of BudLite!! Cowboys baby!!! Nuff Said!
> *



SIMON QUE SI HOMIE!!! :yessad: IT WAS A GOOD GAME AND I WILL SETTLE UP OUR BET AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15603555
> *now what homie cowboys #0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15603890
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u dont now how lose bro.


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

Checkout this ride seen at the Traffic CC show, looks like it's ready to prospect for Lowrider Style C.C.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15603962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  u dont now how lose bro.
> *



   QUE????!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15603858
> *:h5: Awww, how cute. You have now have a co-signer.
> *


And this fucker has his nerv to talk about other peoples "GRAMMER"??? What a fuck'en idoit!!!! WOW!!! Some peoples kids. Go back to school fucker......


I should of stayed in school!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

I should of stayed in school!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I should of stayed in school!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

I should of stayed in school!!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat up Mike!!!!
Here goes your pic ese!!!!!
Now this is a happy camper with his new 66!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice project car!!!!
Hell yeah we'll take it!!!!


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 8 2009, 10:20 PM~15604128
> *And this fucker has his nerv to talk about other peoples "GRAMMER"???  What a fuck'en idoit!!!!
> *


MORON!

I was typing like the numb nuts your defending. LOL


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/Bi...ont1406x794.jpg[/img]


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 8 2009, 10:26 PM~15604171
> *Looks like a nice project car!!!!
> Hell yeah we'll take it!!!!
> *


Ya I bet you would, cause It looks like most of the cars in your club are project cars! :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15602615
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Wat up Mike!!!!
> Here goes your pic ese!!!!!
> Now this is a happy camper with his new 66!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15604209
> *Ya I bet you would, cause It looks like most of the cars in your club are project cars! :roflmao:
> *



Time to chill, Homie.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15604220
> *damn it man I miss my baby already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT :biggrin:
> *



WTF!!!!  WHAT UP MIKE...DID YOU SELL OR TRADE YOUR MONTE FOR THAT 66 RAG HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## MelaPelan (Nov 4, 2009)

Words don't hurt. Do they?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MANDOS69C/10, compita, TopDogg, MelaPelan, Lowrider Style CC, armando martinez, D.J. Midnite


I SEE YOU COMPITA!!! :wave: I CAN'T SLEEP BUDDY :banghead: MAYBE A LIL SMOKE SESSION WILL PUT ME TO SLEEP!!!! :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 8 2009, 11:37 PM~15604266
> *WTF!!!!   WHAT UP MIKE...DID YOU SELL OR TRADE YOUR MONTE FOR THAT 66 RAG HOMIE??  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! IT WAS HARD. I GOT BIG PLANS FOR THIS RIDE NOW.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 8 2009, 11:39 PM~15604285
> *Words don't hurt. Do they?
> *



Of course not, but as Chicanos, we all need to remain positive for our hobby, Lowriding. Others may read this forum and think we are childish and cannot get along with each other. Besides do members really need to antagonize another lower car club?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 8 2009, 11:24 PM~15604158
> *Wat up Mike!!!!
> Here goes your pic ese!!!!!
> Now this is a happy camper with his new 66!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2009, 11:42 PM~15604325
> *YEAH! IT WAS HARD. I GOT BIG PLANS FOR THIS RIDE NOW.
> *



DATS KOO HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: THE 66 RAG LOOKS NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 8 2009, 11:45 PM~15604348
> *DATS KOO HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup: THE 66 RAG LOOKS NICE HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2009, 11:47 PM~15604370
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



DE NADA BUDDY!! :biggrin: I WILL SEE YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON THE 22ND HOMIE  MAYBE LUNA WILL SHARE SOME OF THE BEERS I OWE HIM FOR THE GAME TONIGHT WITH US!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15604370
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 Hey Mike!!! I hope you were able to find those tv you were looking for. I just got a call an hour ago that Nick from "All Electronics " was found dead yesterday morning at his shop. If anything, he would of found what you were looking for. R.I.P. Nick.....You"ll Be Greatly missed my friend.......


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey mike who did you get that off of?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP AZ GOOD TO SEE CENTRAL POPPN TONITE GOOD TIME OUT THERE


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2009, 11:44 PM~15604338
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE
> *


congrats mike ..............


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

orale mike that mutha looks clean homeboy


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!!! :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15603700
> *simon homie cowboy #1 !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Good Morning Az Side! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 8 2009, 11:52 PM~15604411
> *Hey Mike!!!  I hope you were able to find those tv you were looking for.  I just got a call an hour ago that Nick from "All Electronics " was found dead yesterday morning at his shop.  If anything, he would of found what you were looking for.   R.I.P. Nick.....You"ll Be Greatly missed my friend.......
> *


Sorry to hear that ese!
We send our regards & prayers to his familia......


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 8 2009, 10:31 PM~15604209
> *Ya I bet you would, cause It looks like most of the cars in your club are project cars! :roflmao:
> *


Hey Homey, you must have a badass car club with top of the line rides as well as your own badass ride huh? Post a pic of these rides and yours too so we can see how clean they are and see why you keep disrespecting Lowrider Style CC.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2009, 12:04 PM~15608197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Can't wait for this one :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15608180
> *Hey Homey, you must have a badass car club with top of the line rides as well as your own badass ride huh? Post a pic of these rides and yours too so we can see how clean they are and see why you keep disrespecting Lowrider Style CC.
> *


i agree let's see ???????


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *

















_Flyers by BIGMANDOAZ.COM_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15608180
> *Hey Homey, you must have a badass car club with top of the line rides as well as your own badass ride huh? Post a pic of these rides and yours too so we can see how clean they are and see why you keep disrespecting Lowrider Style CC.
> *


Good looking out ese!  
You too PhxroJoe!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 9 2009, 12:10 PM~15608931
> *Good looking out ese!
> You too PhxroJoe!!!!!
> *


I normally hate responding to posts of negativity,  but this AZ SIDE Thread should be for positive posts! Pics of rides, jokes, ladies, beers, flyers, did I say Ladies? :biggrin: 
I dont want to extend the drama here, lets just have a good time doing what we all Love to do. Lowride, hang out, drink with the fellow car clubs, cruise, check out the rides, the ladies etc......Post the positive....Nuff Said!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:17 PM~15609005
> *I normally hate responding to posts of negativity,   but this AZ SIDE Thread should be for positive posts! Pics of rides, jokes, ladies, beers, flyers, did I say Ladies?  :biggrin:
> I dont want to extend the drama here, lets just have a good time doing what we all Love to do. Lowride, hang out, drink with the fellow car clubs, cruise, check out the rides, the ladies etc......Post the positive....Nuff Said!
> *


Co-Signed !!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:17 PM~15609005
> *I normally hate responding to posts of negativity,   but this AZ SIDE Thread should be for positive posts! Pics of rides, jokes, ladies, beers, flyers, did I say Ladies?  :biggrin:
> I dont want to extend the drama here, lets just have a good time doing what we all Love to do. Lowride, hang out, drink with the fellow car clubs, cruise, check out the rides, the ladies etc......Post the positive....Nuff Said!
> *


dont forget the ladies................. :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

:biggrin: HEY!! WHATS CRACKIN' BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 7 2009, 10:54 PM~15595529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then have to hide behind a screen name, homeboy isn't about nothing!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FANTAZMA_@Nov 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15609684
> *:biggrin: HEY!! WHATS CRACKIN' BEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin homeboy, get to work!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 02:28 PM~15609742
> *whats crackin homeboy, get to work!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU TOO POTNA!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2009, 01:17 PM~15609005
> *I normally hate responding to posts of negativity,   but this AZ SIDE Thread should be for positive posts! Pics of rides, jokes, ladies, beers, flyers, did I say Ladies?  :biggrin:
> I dont want to extend the drama here, lets just have a good time doing what we all Love to do. Lowride, hang out, drink with the fellow car clubs, cruise, check out the rides, the ladies etc......Post the positive....Nuff Said!
> *


And the Ladies!:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MelaPelan_@Nov 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15604209
> *Ya I bet you would, cause It looks like most of the cars in your club are project cars! :roflmao:
> *



BTW, although other members cannot see your IP address.....I can, and I know you do not want me to disclose your other screen name. They would then know who you are. SO KEEP IT CLEAN!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 9 2009, 02:57 PM~15610031
> *And the Ladies!:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Techniquesphx, Lunas64 What up Ruben and Al??


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 9 2009, 01:33 PM~15609167
> *dont forget the ladies................. :biggrin:
> *


HERE'S THE LADIES

























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Nov 9 2009, 03:31 PM~15610418
> *Techniquesphx, Lunas64  What up Ruben and Al??
> *


WHAT'S UP BOBBY? WHATS NEW?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Nov 9 2009, 02:31 PM~15610418
> *Techniquesphx, Lunas64  What up Ruben and Al??
> *


I am good Bro, Jus recovering from the weekend! My Sons Bday Party, up till 4 am, then Sunday football and family again!!! Cowboys Won!! Can I get a "HELL YA"
Wating for Dec 12th to come!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 9 2009, 03:28 PM~15610378
> *BTW, although other members cannot see your IP address.....I can, and I know you do not want me to disclose your other screen name. They would then know who you are. SO KEEP IT CLEAN!
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0 TopDogg, got his address, social by now! LOL


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2009, 03:38 PM~15610493
> *I am good Bro, Jus recovering from the weekend! My Sons Bday Party, up till 4 am, then Sunday football and family again!!! Cowboys Won!! Can I get a "HELL YA"
> Wating for Dec 12th to come!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah us too!! Going to be a good time!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 9 2009, 03:36 PM~15610477
> *WHAT'S UP BOBBY? WHATS NEW?
> *


Not much, Getting my ride ready for the toy drives and show.


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15585814
> *Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive!
> 
> 
> ...


So what happened to SouthMountain?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FANTAZMA_@Nov 9 2009, 02:31 PM~15609778
> *YOU TOO POTNA!!!
> *


you and your boss should really get your asses to work!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Nov 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15610716
> *So what happened to SouthMountain?
> *


Hit up Henry Castillo, he can tell you.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Donde esta mi amigo big Ben??!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup Fellas! I shot Cory's Bomb from Phoeniquera Classics the other night! Here is a sneek peek.





































The model is Melissa from Tucson. She is very talented lady. 

Please keep the comments clean fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15610766
> *Hit up Henry Castillo, he can tell you.
> *


whats up mando whats crackin????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 04:04 PM~15610816
> *whats up mando whats crackin????
> *


Chillin bro just knocking out these photo shoots. What new with you?


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15610766
> *Hit up Henry Castillo, he can tell you.
> *


Will do Thx!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Nov 8 2009, 11:35 PM~15604248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


Checked by TopDogg... :roflmao: 

That should teach fools to hide behind fake names :uh: :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2009, 03:02 PM~15610791
> *Sup Fellas! I shot Cory's Bomb from Phoeniquera Classics the other night! Here is a sneek peek.
> 
> 
> ...


fuk that! the "White" horse fell in the mud" :twak: ...........always telling me what to do........................ :biggrin: 



the pics do look really damn good. Cory's Bomb looks real nice too.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2009, 03:08 PM~15610873
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Checked by TopDogg... :roflmao:
> 
> ...


What's up Meathead! How are you doing?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 03:04 PM~15610816
> *whats up mando whats crackin????
> *


What happend to You Sat night? Went to buy you another beer and 
"poof" you were gone! :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2009, 04:42 PM~15611313
> *What's up Meathead!  How are you doing?
> *



Sup homie? :biggrin: Just here chillin catching up on the BS that is layitlow... :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 9 2009, 12:43 AM~15604332
> *Of course not, but as Chicanos, we all need to remain positive for our hobby, Lowriding.  Others may read this forum and think we are childish and cannot get along with each other. Besides do members really need to antagonize another lower car club?
> *



hey toppdogg someone called you too :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2009, 03:45 PM~15611358
> *Sup homie? :biggrin: Just here chillin catching up on the BS that is layitlow... :roflmao:
> *


Right on......and by the way, "BULLSHIT" was the word of the day last week..........


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2009, 04:48 PM~15611410
> *Right on......and by the way, "BULLSHIT" was the word of the day last week..........
> *



New week, new word? :dunno:

:dunno:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 9 2009, 03:35 PM~15610463
> *HERE'S THE LADIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2009, 03:49 PM~15611424
> *New week, new word? :dunno:
> 
> :dunno:
> *



New word of the day is "MELAPELA".....or is that two words. I don't even know................but it sounds funny as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

oops forgot the "N" on the new word of the day:

"MelaPelan"


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

whats up mike how u liking that 66rag????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2009, 04:52 PM~15611460
> *oops forgot the "N" on the new word of the day:
> 
> "MelaPelan"
> *



:0 

MelaPelan

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2009, 04:39 PM~15611272
> *fuk that!  the "White" horse fell in the mud" :twak: ...........always telling me what to do........................ :biggrin:
> the pics do look really damn good.  Cory's Bomb looks real nice too.
> *


thanks but wtf are you talking about white horses n shit?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I dont want to extend the drama here, lets just have a good time doing what we all Love to do. Lowride, hang out, drink with the fellow car clubs, cruise, check out the rides, the ladies etc......Post the positive....Nuff Said! 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Goo Cardinals whooped up on the bears yesterday! AZ baby :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

BAD ASS RIDE, BAD ASS PICS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2009, 04:08 PM~15611664
> *thanks but wtf are you talking about white horses n shit?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That used be considered a "dirty" joke when I was a kid......LOL!

You used ask someone; "Wanna hear a dirty joke?" and they would say, "YEAH!" and then you would say, "The white horse fell in the mud!" and then you are supposed to laugh!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15610776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know bro thanks for the beers that night!!



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2009, 04:57 PM~15611541
> *:0
> 
> MelaPelan
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15611541
> *:0
> 
> MelaPelan
> ...



That is funny!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

homies from az please be on the look out!!!!

Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
one of them hit me on my eye and head with the gun too......

please if you hear of anything going around please let me know (602) 763-6980

one guys was a straight up white about 5'10 170lbs real short blonde hair
and the other guy was black about 5' 9 200lbs... i did see anything like facial features cause he had a beanie over his head with the eyes cut out!!!!

they were driving a Nissan Xterra gold or grey!!!!

i reall thank GOD that nothing happened to my kids or my lady... its ku that got me a couple of times but o well~!!!!

please keep ears and eyes open!!!!


 *AND THESE FUCKIN ASSHOLES MELAPELAN!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Nov 9 2009, 05:30 PM~15611946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PICS LOOK GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


Sorry to hear Ben , hopefully those guys get whats coming to them !! Glad You and the family are ok !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HATER'S STAY HOME.................


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Gonna be a good time


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Nov 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15612815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB PHX CHAPTER IS HAVE A EVENT B.B.Q SUNDAY DECEMBER 13TH ESTEBAN PARK 3345 E. ROESER :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: gzking, Dirty Pirate, 62wildcat, scotty 64ss, primer665, Lowrider Style CC, A Rod, BigMandoAZ, PHX CUSTOM TEES, lowlife62, j_mann
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


Damn bro! Im sorry to hear that happened to your family! You know we got your back always. As for the them fools. They will get whats coming. My prayer to you and yours!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2009, 06:59 PM~15613003
> *Thanks for posting this ese....
> i could'nt find it.......</span>*


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2009, 06:59 PM~15613003
> *HATER'S STAY HOME.................
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


DAM BRO THATS FUCKED UP ...GLAD U AND YOUR FAMILY IS KOOL ....LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANYTHING .  :machinegun:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...



Hay bro, we are here for you , let us know how we can help.
we are 100% down to help.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

BEN THAT'S SAD NOBODY NEEDS THAT S.O.B's,THEY ARE GOING TO 
GET IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(I 'M SAYING A PRAY THAT THEY GET CAUGHT)


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


That's some BULLSHIT! Glad to hear you all are okay Ben. You know we r all here if you need anything Bro! Take care Homey. Call if u need anything. We got you!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


sorry to hear that ben.. we got your back out here homie!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15613487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you homies, now i need to get back on my feet.......

*Ben's Custom Wheels (602) 763-6980 

wheels and tires of any size...
alarms, stereo dvd and auto accessories*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 8 2009, 11:52 PM~15604407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will say a prayer for your homie. Sorry for your loss.


> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Nov 8 2009, 11:53 PM~15604418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!!What ever you need let me know. I got your back homie.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 09:52 PM~15615457
> *thank you homies, now i need to get back on my feet.......
> 
> Ben's Custom Wheels  (602) 763-6980
> ...



sorry to hear about that my friend these mafukers need to get caught by us and teach them a lesson.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I just wanna say thank you to some of my friends!!!  















































Thanks for being the best friends ever!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15615668
> *I just wanna say thank you to some of my friends!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Always mama... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

You know it!! Thanks girl!! :biggrin: When you coming down so we can go and get that drink!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...



DAMN BIG HOMIE...THAT IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!!! :angry: I AM GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA ARE OKAY HOMIE. ME AND THE MAJORITY OF THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE GOT YO BACK BEN!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2009, 04:02 PM~15610791
> *Sup Fellas! I shot Cory's Bomb from Phoeniquera Classics the other night! Here is a sneek peek.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO...THOSE ARE SOME BADASS PICS!!!! :thumbsup: AND THE MODEL.......LET'S JUST SAY THAT SHE IS ONE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE............ :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2009, 11:14 PM~15615705
> *You know it!! Thanks girl!!  :biggrin: When you coming down so we can go and get that drink!!
> *



We are trying for it lets see... :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2009, 05:02 PM~15610791
> *Sup Fellas! I shot Cory's Bomb from Phoeniquera Classics the other night! Here is a sneek peek.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...



sorry to hear homie glad you and family are ok. we got your back bro.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2009, 04:55 PM~15612226
> *That used be considered a "dirty" joke when I was a kid......LOL!
> 
> You used ask someone; "Wanna hear a dirty joke?"  and they would say, "YEAH!" and then you would say, "The white horse fell in the mud!"  and then you are supposed to laugh!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)+Nov 9 2009, 09:51 PM~15615428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everybody just keep your ears open!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15615668
> *I just wanna say thank you to some of my friends!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hopfully i'll be on that list too!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 10:59 PM~15616246
> *hopfully i'll be on that list too!!!
> *



You know it homie just didin't have a pic of you  
I have a lot of homies on lay it low I wanna say that you to them for being cool to me. One day I will meet all of you maybe at the majestic picinic


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...



Them fucken cowards!!! Find one of those pussies in a dark alley by himself and he aint shit without his partner or his gun. Yellow back pussies!!! 


Hey Ben, sorry to hear bout what happen. Hope you and the family are ok. AZ. side, we got you homie!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2009, 03:52 PM~15611460
> *oops forgot the "N" on the new word of the day:
> 
> "MelaPelan"
> *


And in the Dictionary you'll find this pic of the one and only "Mela Pelan"....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15616321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i wanna thank my homie luis from new image c.c. for coming through about 5 minutes ago to help me out.... you really came through when i didnt have no where to run so me and my family really appreciate you homie!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 01:06 AM~15617213
> *i wanna thank my homie luis from new image c.c. for coming through about 5 minutes ago to help me out.... you really came through when i didnt have no where to run so me and my family really appreciate you homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


CON RAZON NO LO ENCONTRABA AL WEY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 10 2009, 01:25 AM~15617299
> *CON RAZON NO LO ENCONTRABA AL WEY
> *


yup yup


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 01:06 AM~15617213
> *i wanna thank my homie luis from new image c.c. for coming through about 5 minutes ago to help me out.... you really came through when i didnt have no where to run so me and my family really appreciate you homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey compa thats what homies are for big dawg you know you got a homie right here ese I wish I could do more ese and am glad I could of help a lil homie stay up vato and hope the familia gets better. ttt homie fuck them putos


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Luna! Thanks for the beer homie :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 9 2009, 11:13 PM~15616381
> *And in the Dictionary you'll find this pic of the one and only "Mela Pelan"....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 10 2009, 06:14 AM~15617927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics dogg


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


Sorry to hear what happen homie glad that you and your family are ok, i will keep an ear out homie.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 08:20 AM~15618650
> *more pics dogg
> *


NOW I KNOW BEN. WHAT ITS LIKE TO BE TOPLESS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HATER'S STAY HOME.................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Nov 10 2009, 06:01 AM~15617873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 10 2009, 08:47 AM~15618894
> *NOW I KNOW BEN. WHAT ITS LIKE TO BE TOPLESS :biggrin:
> *


feels good huh!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FANTAZMA, UNTOUCHABLE1

whats up fellas??


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 9 2009, 11:23 PM~15616480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 09:50 AM~15619529
> *FANTAZMA, UNTOUCHABLE1
> 
> whats up fellas??
> *



WHAT UP MY NIZZLE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15619552
> *dammm ben im sorry to hear about all that shit homie.stay up homie.
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FANTAZMA_@Nov 10 2009, 09:54 AM~15619586
> *WHAT UP MY NIZZLE!
> *


nada just here looking for some work..... your boss wouldnt give me a part time at least???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15615668
> *I just wanna say thank you to some of my friends!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaawwww. Thanks playa your the best


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 10 2009, 06:14 AM~15617927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MIKE WAS THAT GUY FROM PHAT BOY CUSTOMS?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 10 2009, 07:49 AM~15618407
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL LOL LOL LOL LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Pass the word homie's!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Az Siiiiiiiiide. What's crakin this weekend?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2009, 10:21 AM~15620590
> *Pass the word homie's!!!!!
> *


Steer clear from ANYONE who says they can paint a car for $900.00.... The materials alone for a quality paint is going to cost you well over that. The materials for my car was over $1500.00 and that was with Vicious throwing some candies my way. Not to mention the cost of labor and materials for the body work.

My paint is over 4yrs old and still looks brand new.  I have not had it buffed or color sanded since it was done.

There are reputable painters out there you should save your cash and use them.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> I dont want to extend the drama here, lets just have a good time doing what we all Love to do. Lowride, hang out, drink with the fellow car clubs, cruise, check out the rides, the ladies etc......Post the positive....Nuff Said!


:thumbsup: :werd:
[/quote]

' OOOHHHHHYYYYAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That's what I say..
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


sorry to hear about this ben, i will be on the look out for that ride homie. don't worry homie those bitches will get what comin to them


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HATER'S STAY HOME.................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15620693
> *Steer clear from ANYONE who says they can paint a car for $900.00....  The materials alone for a quality paint is going to cost you well over that.  The materials for my car was over $1500.00 and that was with Vicious throwing some candies my way.  Not to mention the cost of labor and materials for the body work.
> 
> My paint is over 4yrs old and still looks brand new.   I have not had it buffed or color sanded since it was done.
> ...



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15620693
> *Steer clear from ANYONE who says they can paint a car for $900.00....  The materials alone for a quality paint is going to cost you well over that.  The materials for my car was over $1500.00 and that was with Vicious throwing some candies my way.  Not to mention the cost of labor and materials for the body work.
> 
> My paint is over 4yrs old and still looks brand new.   I have not had it buffed or color sanded since it was done.
> ...



x3!!! WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 10 2009, 10:32 AM~15620060
> *Aaaaawwww. Thanks playa your the best
> *


:biggrin: you're welcome gato you know I got a homies back whenever... :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 10 2009, 11:09 AM~15620441
> *HEY MIKE WAS THAT GUY FROM PHAT BOY CUSTOMS?
> *


I DONT KNOW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15620693
> *Steer clear from ANYONE who says they can paint a car for $900.00....  The materials alone for a quality paint is going to cost you well over that.  The materials for my car was over $1500.00 and that was with Vicious throwing some candies my way.  Not to mention the cost of labor and materials for the body work.
> 
> My paint is over 4yrs old and still looks brand new.   I have not had it buffed or color sanded since it was done.
> ...


yup thats true.. a guy told me he would do body work and paint my 63' for $1300 and i was like hell na... You know what they say "you get what you pay for."



> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 10 2009, 12:00 PM~15621036
> *sorry to hear about this ben, i will be on the look out for that ride homie. don't worry homie those bitches will get what comin to them
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 10 2009, 10:32 AM~15620060
> *Aaaaawwww. Thanks playa your the best
> *


gracias gato for coming by homie i appreciate it bro!!! sometimes, no, accually i can count on all my homies more than my brothers and sisters


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 03:07 PM~15623109
> *yup thats true.. a guy told me he would do body work and paint my 63' for $1300 and i was like hell na... You know what they say "you get what you pay for."
> *


i agree


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15623406
> *i agree
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15623152
> *gracias gato for coming by homie i appreciate it bro!!! sometimes, no, accually i can count on all my homies more than my brothers and sisters
> *


sorry to hear what happened big homie, stay up and thank god you and your family are ok.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

what's up Phx Tee Mike... :wave:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

where is everybody at? so lonely in here


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HATER'S STAY HOME.................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 10 2009, 04:51 PM~15624487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajaja yeah, haters stay home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 10 2009, 06:04 PM~15625458
> *what's up Phx Tee Mike... :wave:
> *


WAT IT DO BRO?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15626088
> *WAT IT DO BRO?
> *


WHAT UP LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2009, 11:21 AM~15620590
> *Pass the word homie's!!!!!
> *


THAT SUCKS PLAYA....SHUD HAVE WENT 2 GRAND PRIX AUTO BODY....THEY WOULD OF HOOKED IT UP FOR THAT PRICE AND WOULD OF DONE A CLEAN JOB FOR 900.00...A FEW OF THE HOMMIES WENT THERE AND THE PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>And remember homie's we update our website every Tuesday!!!!!
We posted a hopping video you vatos got to see!!!!!
Go to our "Lowrider Style Videos"
And coming this week:
All the pic's from the"Uce Picnic"!!!!!</span>


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2009, 06:56 PM~15626157
> *WHAT UP LOCO :biggrin:
> *


MAN MAN MAN......HMMMMMMTHIS IS ME :rant: BOUT WAT I TEXT U ON HOMMIE! IT LOOKS BOOTY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15626348
> *MAN MAN MAN......HMMMMMMTHIS IS ME :rant: BOUT WAT I TEXT U ON HOMMIE! IT LOOKS BOOTY!
> *


 :biggrin: 
HATER'S STAY HOME.................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

HEY HOMMIE, Y GENTE WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO CRUISING, IS THERE N E SPOTS THAT GENTE CRUISES N E MORE???


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

jajajajaja


what happened to melapelan?????

they just told him they could find out who he really is and havent seen him since

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY OUT THERE IN AZ HAVE ANY GOOD USED COILS?PM THANK YOU HOMIES


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL BENNY!!!!! YOUR RIGHT HE TOOK OFF LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC, unity_mike, PHXROJOE, RC6DEUCE, j_mann

whats up homie??


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 10:11 PM~15628685
> *jajajajaja
> what happened to melapelan?????
> 
> ...


hector and the homies of lowrider style c.c. are going to kick his ass, lmao,that puto!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15628750
> *LOL BENNY!!!!!  YOUR RIGHT HE TOOK OFF LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol i knew that was going to happen!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 10:11 PM~15628685
> *jajajajaja
> what happened to melapelan?????
> 
> ...


  either that or he is in someones trunk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 10:17 PM~15628762
> *Lowrider Style CC, unity_mike, PHXROJOE, RC6DEUCE, j_mann
> 
> whats up homie??
> *


Trying to fix these peace of shit dressers at my house. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's up benny?i hope everything is better.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:28 PM~15628902
> *what's up benny?i hope everything is better.
> *


yeah bro its getting better!!! thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 10:31 PM~15628946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave: 'sapponing????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15612718
> *homies from az  please be on the look out!!!!
> 
> Saturday night/ sunday morning 3am two guys kicked my door in... they came in waving guns around putting them to my kids and lady's head asking for money... if these mothaf*#kas really knew me they would know i was broke to begin with..
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15629046


 :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15629038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, i think some shit is coming up too!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 10 2009, 10:23 PM~15628842
> *Trying to fix these peace of shit dressers at my house. :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


SUPER GLUE EM OR NAIL EM....LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15629038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE ROLLO BIG BEN!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 10 2009, 10:54 PM~15629205
> *SUPER GLUE EM OR NAIL EM....LOL
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: MORE LIKE BEN SHOULD..... :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: THEN LOAD UP THE..... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: THEN LAUGH AT THOSE BITCHES WHEN THEY HIT THE FLOOR LIKE THIS..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 10 2009, 09:56 PM~15629219
> *'SUP MR. pARTY ARTY!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> QUE ROLLO BIG BEN!!    :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


'sup just relaxing.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:14 PM~15628730
> *DOES ANYBODY OUT THERE IN AZ HAVE ANY GOOD USED COILS?PM THANK YOU HOMIES anybody?
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt whats up mando


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 10 2009, 08:57 PM~15627779
> *
> HEY HOMMIE, Y GENTE WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO CRUISING, IS THERE N E SPOTS THAT GENTE CRUISES N E MORE???
> *


CENTRAL AND BASELINE EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT HOMIE AT THE LONG WONGS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 10:19 PM~15628794
> *lol i knew that was going to happen!!!
> *


whats up ben how you doing homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15629795
> *whats up ben how you doing homie
> *


im better homie, thanks again bro :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2009, 11:54 PM~15629841
> *im better homie, thanks again bro :thumbsup:
> *


chingon ese y ya sabes homie you got my number ese SAVE IT and use it cochino


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 10 2009, 11:58 PM~15629884
> *chingon ese y ya sabes homie you got my number ese SAVE IT and use it cochino
> *


oooooooooooooookaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:biggrin: having a bad day?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Nov 11 2009, 12:30 AM~15630138
> *:biggrin: having a bad day?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 10 2009, 10:54 PM~15629205
> *SUPER GLUE EM OR NAIL EM....LOL
> *


NAW! IM JUST GOING TO HAVE A BOMBFIRE THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good Morning Az - I would like to send a specail thanks to all the Military Veterans out there who has served there country thank you for all you have done.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 11 2009, 08:08 AM~15631634
> *Good Morning Az - I would like to send a specail thanks to all the Military Veterans out there who has served there country thank you for all you have done.
> *


yeah, that what he said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 11 2009, 07:08 AM~15631634
> *Good Morning Az - I would like to send a specail thanks to all the Military Veterans out there who has served there country thank you for all you have done.
> *




Y90UPLLo6nY&feature=related


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 11 2009, 07:08 AM~15631634
> *Good Morning Az - I would like to send a specail thanks to all the Military Veterans out there who has served there country thank you for all you have done.
> *


Thanks Bro, I did 24 years in the Air Force. I am going to enjoy my day off today!
Thanks to all who have served and pray for those and their families that made the ultimate sacrifice so we can do what we love and be free. Hope everyone has a great day! Peace :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2009, 08:19 AM~15632208
> *Thanks Bro, I did 24 years in the Air Force. I am going to enjoy my day off today!
> Thanks to all who have served and pray for those and their families that made the ultimate sacrifice so we can do what we love and be free. Hope everyone has a great day!  Peace :biggrin:
> *



Luna. I wanna thank you and every Veteran that made the Ultimate Sacrifice for our freedom Much Love and Respect!! 

8rDMnAMSfYI&feature=fvw


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2009, 09:19 AM~15632208
> *Thanks Bro, I did 24 years in the Air Force. I am going to enjoy my day off today!
> Thanks to all who have served and pray for those and their families that made the ultimate sacrifice so we can do what we love and be free. Hope everyone has a great day!  Peace :biggrin:
> *


And thank you Luna I myself did 11 1/2yrs in the Army enjoy your day off


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2009, 01:25 AM~15630433
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i knew that would make you smile :biggrin: ..just dont have a day so bad you sit in burgerking singing like that weirdo :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 AM~15632273
> *And thank you Luna I myself did 11 1/2yrs in the Army enjoy your day off
> *


 Thank you for our FREEDOM


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 AM~15632267
> *Luna.  I wanna thank you and every Veteran that made the Ultimate Sacrifice for our freedom  Much Love and Respect!!
> 
> 8rDMnAMSfYI&feature=fvw
> *


Thanks DJM, I appreciate it Homey


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 09:30 AM~15632298
> *Thank you for our FREEDOM
> *


Thanks Homie much appreciated :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 AM~15632273
> *And thank you Luna I myself did 11 1/2yrs in the Army enjoy your day off
> *


Thanks Bro! Appreicate you and your service! Enjoy!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Also wanna thank all of our fellow club members who are fighting in the Gulf War now...... We have a few more that will be deployed out soon from the Techniques AZ. Chapter. Come home safe!! Our prayers are with you....


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2009, 09:19 AM~15632208
> *Thanks Bro, I did 24 years in the Air Force. I am going to enjoy my day off today!
> Thanks to all who have served and pray for those and their families that made the ultimate sacrifice so we can do what we love and be free. Hope everyone has a great day!  Peace :biggrin:
> *


Hey luna I did 6 years myself in the air force. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Nov 11 2009, 08:43 AM~15632425
> *Hey luna I did 6 years myself in the air force. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Than You For Our Freedom


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HAPPY VETERANS DAY FOR ONES THAT HAVE SERVED AND ARE STILL
SERVING,AND FOR THE HOMIE ON LAYITLOW WHO HAVE SERVED AND
ARE STILL SERVING ARE FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE LOVE YOU & GOD BLESS#1


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2009, 11:21 AM~15620590
> *Pass the word homie's!!!!!
> *


THAT SUCKS BRO, I KNOW HOW U FEEL ABOUT THAT SITUATION.BEEN THERE DONE THAT TWICE :angry:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MUCH LUV TO OUR TROOPS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Q-VO AZ SIDE!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 11 2009, 11:35 AM~15634139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I might have something for it....










Its kinda ribbed for her pleasure.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 12:55 PM~15634351
> *I might have something for it....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Nov 11 2009, 08:43 AM~15632425
> *Hey luna I did 6 years myself in the air force. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro, :biggrin: Thanks for serving along with me! Be Proud!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I took my nephew fishing the other day at the park on 35th & Dunlap and we caught 6 of these bad boys!!!


















































And boy let me tell you what!! They was hella good eat'en!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 02:41 PM~15635207
> *I took my nephew fishing the other day at the park on 35th & Dunlap and we caught 6 of these bad boys!!!
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmm. pescado de gato....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BEN DID YOU GET THE DAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 11 2009, 03:06 PM~15635967
> *mmmmmmmmmm. pescado de gato....
> *



You should pm me your number (no ****) and i'll let you know when we go again if you wanna come along or meet us up there... they stock it every 2 weeks. They will stocking it with trout here pretty soon...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15636107
> *You should pm me your number (no ****) and i'll let you know when we go again if you wanna come along or meet us up there...  they stock it every 2 weeks.  They will stocking it with trout here pretty soon...
> *


kool homie. will do...  (no ****) either.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up homies car unity lm going to granduation on 1-15-2010 from arizona automotive lnstitute address is 8045.n47th ave start at 1:00pm to 3:30pm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im from lowrider style car club phx chapter eugene


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

sup az :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Nov 11 2009, 04:47 PM~15637113
> *what up  homies  car unity lm going to granduation on 1-15-2010 from arizona automotive lnstitute address is 8045.n47th ave start at 1:00pm to 3:30pm :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: im from lowrider style car club phx chapter eugene
> *


Slow down and say that again?.........Are you graduating from AAI on 1-15-09 and this is your invitation to all of us on AZ-side?


Well then, happy waaaaaaaay early graduation and I apoligize in advance for not being able to attend.  

Oh yeah........Club Unity!!!! :biggrin: Now I owe Ben a beer :banghead: 

:werd: :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 11 2009, 05:25 PM~15637539
> *Slow down and say that again?.........Are you graduating from AAI on 1-15-09 and this is your invitation to all of us on AZ-side?
> Well then, happy waaaaaaaay early graduation and I apoligize in advance for not being able to attend.
> 
> ...


OOPS!!!!! I meant "Apologize" :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 11 2009, 04:09 PM~15636003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na the beer goes to mikey 5 beers!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2009, 05:32 PM~15637611
> *na man i had to work a double doggie!!!!
> na the beer goes to mikey 5 beers!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I "APOLOGIZE".............. :worship: 5 beers to Mikey it is.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2009, 05:32 PM~15637611
> *na man i had to work a double doggie!!!!
> na the beer goes to mikey 5 beers!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE. Mikey got a RAG now. I get all the beers now until I get my RAG. Sooooo from now on any Az Side Loco sayin "Unity" owes Luna a beer. Until I get my Ragtop Impala! Arty Buck. U owe me one! Thank u! Lol!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2009, 05:55 PM~15637861
> *NOPE. Mikey got a RAG now. I get all the beers now until I get my RAG. Sooooo from now on any Az Side Loco sayin "Unity" owes Luna a beer. Until I get my Ragtop Impala!  Arty Buck. U owe me one!  Thank u!  Lol!
> *


OK...as many Coronas or Dos Equis as you can drink LOL!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15637884
> *OK...as many Coronas or Dos Equis as you can drink LOL!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Free Coronas or 2 X's. No prooooblem bro! Just say that U word Homey! LoL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We decided to give "Kingz Court Entertainment" a chance....</span>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 










































" WHATS GOING ON BRANDON ! ! "
WE STILL NEED TO HAVE THAT BBQ SOME DAY ..


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

t.t.t :thumbsup: :wave: :guns: :burn: :barf: :nono:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ieZUBhz3R_I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ieZUBhz3R_I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

SUPPORT UFCW LOCAL 99. DON'T SHOP AT FRY'S OR SAFEWAY. IF THERE IS NO AGREEMENT MADE BY FRIDAY. ALL THE WORKERS AT THESE STORES WILL BE LOCKED OUT...........I KNOW IT'S OFF TOPIC BUT MY O'LADY WORKS AT ONE OF THESE STORES AND HER PAYCHECKS HELPS TO KEEP MY LOWRIDERS ROLLIN. STOP JOB LOSS SUPPORT UNION WORKERS. :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15638752
> *SUPPORT UFCW LOCAL 99. DON'T SHOP AT FRY'S OR SAFEWAY. IF THERE IS NO AGREEMENT MADE BY FRIDAY. ALL THE WORKERS AT THESE STORES WILL BE LOCKED OUT...........I KNOW IT'S OFF TOPIC BUT MY O'LADY WORKS AT ONE OF THESE STORES AND HER PAYCHECKS HELPS TO KEEP MY LOWRIDERS ROLLIN. STOP JOB LOSS SUPPORT UNION WORKERS. :thumbsup:
> *


 foodcity or rancho biglots and 99cent store ok?????i got you homie


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15638752
> *SUPPORT UFCW LOCAL 99. DON'T SHOP AT FRY'S OR SAFEWAY. IF THERE IS NO AGREEMENT MADE BY FRIDAY. ALL THE WORKERS AT THESE STORES WILL BE LOCKED OUT...........I KNOW IT'S OFF TOPIC BUT MY O'LADY WORKS AT ONE OF THESE STORES AND HER PAYCHECKS HELPS TO KEEP MY LOWRIDERS ROLLIN. STOP JOB LOSS SUPPORT UNION WORKERS. :thumbsup:
> *



What about WAL-MART????? I like that they PRICE MATCH..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15638752
> *SUPPORT UFCW LOCAL 99. DON'T SHOP AT FRY'S OR SAFEWAY. IF THERE IS NO AGREEMENT MADE BY FRIDAY. ALL THE WORKERS AT THESE STORES WILL BE LOCKED OUT...........I KNOW IT'S OFF TOPIC BUT MY O'LADY WORKS AT ONE OF THESE STORES AND HER PAYCHECKS HELPS TO KEEP MY LOWRIDERS ROLLIN. STOP JOB LOSS SUPPORT UNION WORKERS. :thumbsup:
> *



Im going to the carneceria


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15638389
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHXROJOE, compita, gzking

whats up homies??????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's up ben!!!!!!!!!!!!! what's up art buck


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 11 2009, 10:32 PM~15640227
> *what's up ben!!!!!!!!!!!!! what's up art buck
> *


just here checkin out the homies on Lay It Low!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 11 2009, 06:25 PM~15637539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2009, 06:55 PM~15637861
> *NOPE. Mikey got a RAG now. I get all the beers now until I get my RAG. Sooooo from now on any Az Side Loco sayin "Unity" owes Luna a beer. Until I get my Ragtop Impala!  Arty Buck. U owe me one!  Thank u!  Lol!
> *


My beers :biggrin: mine,mine,mine!


> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15638389
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen you guys rolling down the street yesterday while i was walking to get a burrito. Ride is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2009, 06:20 AM~15642030
> *My beers :biggrin: mine,mine,mine!
> 
> I seen you guys rolling down the street yesterday while i was walking to get a burrito. Ride is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


lol always talking about food or beer!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I HAVE A USED SET OF FIVE 13X7'S I WANNA SELL

ALL WHEELS LOOK GOOD EXCEPT ONE OF THE WHEELS HAS A COUPLE OF DINGS ON IT AND TWO OF THEM COULD USE NEW TIRES

THEY HAVE ADAPTORS AND KNOCK OFFS

I ONLY WANT $250....... PLEASE CALL (602) 763-6980 IF YOUR INTERESTED

THANK YOU!!!!!!! BIG BEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 07:54 AM~15642523
> *lol always talking about food or beer!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO TALK ABOUT? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2009, 07:17 AM~15642708
> *WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO TALK ABOUT? :biggrin:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

hey im at work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2009, 08:17 AM~15642708
> *WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO TALK ABOUT? :biggrin:
> *


BITCHES LIKE DJMIDNITE SAID!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2009, 09:23 AM~15643338
> *hey im at work
> *


haha cochino :roflmao: :loco: but where the burritos and beer am down with that :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 12 2009, 08:33 AM~15642850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mike this cochinas wana get spanked in a rag 66 what do I tell them. :cheesy:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> what h.s is that? i wish i would have went there..........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat Up AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackin homies???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: 





> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 11:45 AM~15644839
> *whats crackin homies???
> *



WA'SAPPNIN BEN!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 12 2009, 11:55 AM~15644923
> *
> WA'SAPPNIN BEN!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


just here kickin it at the chante


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up AZtlan


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Nov 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15638752
> *SUPPORT UFCW LOCAL 99. DON'T SHOP AT FRY'S OR SAFEWAY. IF THERE IS NO AGREEMENT MADE BY FRIDAY. ALL THE WORKERS AT THESE STORES WILL BE LOCKED OUT...........I KNOW IT'S OFF TOPIC BUT MY O'LADY WORKS AT ONE OF THESE STORES AND HER PAYCHECKS HELPS TO KEEP MY LOWRIDERS ROLLIN. STOP JOB LOSS SUPPORT UNION WORKERS. :thumbsup:
> *


thats real fuck safeway and frys


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 11:45 AM~15644839
> *whats crackin homies???
> *



WHAT UP BEN :wave: 
HOW YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 12 2009, 11:23 AM~15644647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP CUZ? :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

10 MORE MINUTES TO RIDE OUT OF THIS BITCH.


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

WHOSE GONNA GO TO THE MAJESTICS PICINIC ON THE 22ND?? :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ Siiiiiiiiiiiide!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2009, 12:40 PM~15645364
> *
> 
> What up AZtlan
> *



Wa'sappnin Senor Termite!! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Nov 12 2009, 04:52 PM~15647715
> *WHOSE GONNA GO TO THE MAJESTICS PICINIC ON THE 22ND?? :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up az :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

CLUB VIA'S THIS SATURDAY FROM 4 - 7 PM SHOW AND SHINE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. DRINK SPECIALS, DOOR PRIZES, RAFFLES, LOCAL ARTIST, & IN THE MIX D.J CUE AND MUCH MORE 24202 W HWY 85 OR AKA BUCKEYE RD IN THE TOWN OF BUCKEYE AZ CALL STAR FOR MORE INFO 623-327-1817 HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE CLUB VIA'S OPEN 4PM TILL 2AM :h5:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY ON STRIKE???????????????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15650282
> *WHERE IS EVERYBODY ON STRIKE???????????????????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 10:11 PM~15639951
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: lorenzo :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 12 2009, 03:37 PM~15646945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mando, any luck finding a job yet homie???


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 12 2009, 06:24 PM~15648562
> *And the Individuals Get Togther at
> Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
> Phx Az Dec 13th 09
> ...



LOOKIN FOWARD TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> me me me me me me :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> KOO KOO.. ILL BE THERE TOO... CANT WAIT.. COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15651822
> *whats up mando, any luck finding a job yet homie???
> *



:angry: :angry:   :tears: :tears: :nosad: :nosad: NOT YET HOMIE...NOBODY WANTS TO HIRE RIGHT NOW!!!! WHAT ABOUT YOU HOMIE? I WOULD LOVE TO BUY THEM 13x7s FROM YOU BUT YOU KNOW MY SITUATION HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life+Nov 12 2009, 11:01 PM~15651958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear you homie, that fuckin sucks............ i sold those rims already homie so i'm happy my situation is getting a lil bit better!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 11:07 PM~15652061
> *thats ku lil homie, i like that hit your own switch sticker!!!
> i hear you homie, that fuckin sucks............ i sold those rims already homie so i'm happy my situation is getting a lil bit better!!!!
> *



THAT IS KOO HOMIE! :thumbsup: NOW YOU GOTS SOME CHIPS IN YO POCKET. :biggrin: ARE YOU GOING TO THE DINNER/DANCE THAT PHOENIX PRIME IS HAVING SATURDAY NIGHT?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 12 2009, 11:09 PM~15652089
> *THAT IS KOO HOMIE!  :thumbsup: NOW YOU GOTS SOME CHIPS IN YO POCKET.  :biggrin:  ARE YOU GOING TO THE DINNER/DANCE THAT PHOENIX PRIME IS HAVING SATURDAY NIGHT?
> *


i think so homie we'll see if i have any money left over :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 13 2009, 03:14 AM~15653302
> *Good Morning AZ
> *


Good Mornin MIke and all the Az Side! How is everyone? Its friday so its gotta be good! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

In memory of David Hernandez, Intruders CC Member is having a car was to raise money for a funeral for his son in law. Sat, Nov 14, 72nd ave and Indina School @ Discount tire. Starts at 7 am. bring your rides to support them. They are also doing this on Sunday @ 7 Eleven on 59th and Thomas. starts at 7 am also. Donations are much appreciated.. Thanks :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 13 2009, 06:35 AM~15653549
> *In memory of David Hernandez, Intruders CC Member is having a car was to raise money for a funeral for his son in law. Sat, Nov 14, 72nd ave and Indina School @ Discount tire. Starts at 7 am. bring your rides to support them. They are also doing this on Sunday @ 7 Eleven on 59th and Thomas. starts at 7 am also. Donations are much appreciated.. Thanks :angel:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill be there bro


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 12 2009, 05:57 PM~15648333
> *Wa'sappnin Senor Termite!!  :wave:
> *


working!!!!

You hitting up the races this weekend?? 
I'm going Sunday for sure :biggrin: 
might hit up the truck race tonight


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 12 2009, 11:12 PM~15652125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KOO!! :thumbsup: I MIGHT TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE SUNDAY...MAYBE TRY AND GET A SPOT ON THE HILL... :biggrin: WATCHING THE TRUCK RACE RIGHT NOW ON SPEED CHANNEL!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 12 2009, 03:38 PM~15646962
> *WHAT UP CUZ?  :wave:
> *


monie :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 12 2009, 02:35 PM~15645780
> *thats real fuck safeway and frys
> *


FUCK THE UNIONS MOTHERFUCKERS ARE OVERPAID AND GREEDY!!!!! HOW MANY OF US HAVE 100%HEALTHCARE PAID BY OUR EMPLOYER???? MANAGEMENT DOESNT YOU OWE THE UNIONS SHIT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2009, 10:14 AM~15654922
> *THAT IS KOO HOMIE! :thumbsup:  I ACTUALLY GOTS A FAMILY B-DAY PARTY TO GO TO AND THE PAC-MAN/COTTO FIGHT IS ON THAT NIGHT TOO!!!  :biggrin:*


i go for pac-man


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15651822
> *hello my friend, we are doing pretty good, just at night the kids get a lil scared to go to sleep but other than that we are good....... thanks for asking!!! and you??
> *



Yeah I bet the kids would be scared. I am glad you are all ok.. I'm good just chillin. :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Check it out. If you want some where to party for happy hour today...come join me DJ Sire down at Macayos on 79th ave and Thomas. Will be there at 5pm spinning oldschool, freestyle, cumbias, tejano and top 40.....Please Leave the DRAMA at home


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Also will have the mix cds and oldies. come on down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>We got 40 pic's of the "Uce Picnic" now up homie's!!!!!</span> :cheesy: 

Link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Scroll to bottom......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 13 2009, 11:10 AM~15655357
> *Yeah I bet the kids would be scared. I am glad you are all ok.. I'm good just chillin.  :biggrin:
> *


everything is good!!!!! are you going to the phoenix prime dance???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 13 2009, 11:47 AM~15655739
> *everything is good!!!!! are you going to the phoenix prime dance???
> *


No I have another party i am going to..


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Nov 12 2009, 04:52 PM~15647715
> *WHOSE GONNA GO TO THE MAJESTICS PICINIC ON THE 22ND?? :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :banghead:
> *


YOU KNOW FRANKS HYDRAULICS "TEAM BLOW ME" WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 13 2009, 10:12 AM~15655382
> *Check it out. If you want some where to party for happy hour today...come join me DJ Sire down at Macayos on 79th ave and Thomas. Will be there at 5pm spinning oldschool, freestyle, cumbias, tejano and top 40.....Please Leave the DRAMA at home
> *


I might have to join you for a cold one Homey!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 13 2009, 12:57 PM~15656337
> *I might have to join you for a cold one Homey!!
> *


Come on down. Ill be up at the dj booth


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 13 2009, 11:12 AM~15655382
> *Check it out. If you want some where to party for happy hour today...come join me DJ Sire down at Macayos on 79th ave and Thomas. Will be there at 5pm spinning oldschool, freestyle, cumbias, tejano and top 40.....Please Leave the DRAMA at home
> *


Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 13 2009, 10:43 AM~15655173
> *i go for pac-man
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: ME TOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ? I need help. On sunday most of you know I traded my Monte. Because of all the fiberglass in the back, I was not able to take my plaque out of the car. We made an agreement to return the plaque, and I will give him a fiberglass peace Tino was making for the trunk. I just got word that homeboy got locked up. If you see my plaque please call me 602-904-9386. Thanks


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 13 2009, 01:35 PM~15657083
> *Whats up AZ? I need help. On sunday most of you know I traded my Monte. Because of all the fiberglass in the back, I was not able to take my plaque out of the car. We made an agreement to return the plaque, and I will give him a fiberglass peace Tino was making for the trunk. I just got word that homeboy got locked up. If you see my plaque please call me 602-904-9386. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


We will be on the lookout Homie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 13 2009, 03:27 PM~15657447
> *We will be on the lookout Homie!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 13 2009, 12:48 PM~15656268
> *YOU KNOW FRANKS HYDRAULICS "TEAM BLOW ME" WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *



do you know if there charging for the hop???


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> thats ku lil homie, i like that hit your own switch sticker!!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS.. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Today is one of those days :biggrin: :biggrin:     :420: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 13 2009, 12:37 PM~15656596
> *Come on down. Ill be up at the dj booth
> *


Good kickin it at Macayos DJSIRE, Good old school jams and the beers were cold. Unity Mike, good hangin out Bro. NICE FRIKEN RAG TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 13 2009, 02:35 PM~15657083
> *Whats up AZ? I need help. On sunday most of you know I traded my Monte. Because of all the fiberglass in the back, I was not able to take my plaque out of the car. We made an agreement to return the plaque, and I will give him a fiberglass peace Tino was making for the trunk. I just got word that homeboy got locked up. If you see my plaque please call me 602-904-9386. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Did that guy live in mesa ?? Is the car impounded ? If he is in mesa I can cruise over there for ya if you would like Just let me know


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:06 PM~15649721
> *CLUB VIA'S THIS SATURDAY FROM 4 - 7 PM SHOW AND SHINE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. DRINK SPECIALS, DOOR PRIZES, RAFFLES, LOCAL ARTIST, & IN THE MIX D.J CUE AND MUCH MORE  24202 W HWY 85 OR AKA BUCKEYE RD IN THE TOWN OF BUCKEYE AZ CALL STAR FOR MORE INFO 623-327-1817 HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE CLUB VIA'S OPEN 4PM TILL 2AM :h5:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Plus this:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 13 2009, 12:44 PM~15656233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah then its going to be a good one!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

WHAT UP AZ FAMILIA, I GOTS A SITUATION, IM TRYIN TO SHAVE DOWN THE INSIDE OF MY FENDERS ON MY LAC, I GOTS 20 INCH KNOCK OFFS AND THE INSIDE OF MY FENDER TORE UP MY TWO BACK TIRES. IM TRYING TO GET IT FIXED UP BEFORE THE MAJESTIC PIC NIC. IMA SOLO RIDER AND I DONT MUCH LOWRIDER GENTE HERE IN AZ.


GRACIAS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 13 2009, 08:23 PM~15659958
> *orale party animal!!!!
> *



:biggrin: YOU KNOW IT :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Nov 13 2009, 04:36 PM~15657995
> *do you know if there charging for the hop???
> *


NO NOT CHARGING JUST SWING WHAT U BRING. THERE WILL B A DESIGNATED AREA IF U WANNA PULL UP ON SOMEONE OR JUST HOP. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2009, 11:12 PM~15652125
> *i think so homie we'll see if i have any money left over :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT DAWG LETS GO ESE I KNOW MIKE WOULD BE THERE CUZ THERES GOING TO BE LOTS OF BEER


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Tttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 13 2009, 10:53 PM~15661224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol mikey 5 beers!!!!


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

*Rollerz Only Las Vegas chapter supporting show November 28th

New show curcuit starting up, please come show sum love and ur rides!!!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Nov 14 2009, 12:32 AM~15661938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 13 2009, 06:42 PM~15659190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lived in Chandler. I dont know if its inpounded. I might find it today. I got a tip last night from the homie Gato. Good lookin homie. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 13 2009, 10:47 PM~15661173
> *WHAT UP AZ FAMILIA, I GOTS A SITUATION, IM TRYIN TO SHAVE DOWN THE INSIDE OF MY FENDERS ON MY LAC, I GOTS 20 INCH KNOCK OFFS AND THE INSIDE OF MY FENDER  TORE UP MY TWO BACK TIRES.  IM TRYING TO GET IT FIXED UP BEFORE THE MAJESTIC PIC NIC. IMA SOLO RIDER AND I DONT MUCH LOWRIDER GENTE HERE IN AZ.
> GRACIAS
> *


you need to cut the whole inside lip off so it dont rub.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a lil something for the caddy owners in here! The homie Jas from CCF Customs, the same homie who made my BigMando Chain was messing around and made a BigMando caddy hood ornament. He makes plaques, custom metal parts etc. Plus real custom shit like this. 


























Hit the homie up if you want to get your own custom ornament made. 

his layitlow name is Pure Xtc


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 14 2009, 04:44 AM~15662387
> *It was a good time. DJSIRE got down. See you at the wash Luna.
> 
> He lived in Chandler. I dont know if its inpounded. I might find it today. I got a tip last night from the homie Gato. Good lookin homie. Ill keep ya posted.
> *



Thanks it was a good time, lots of hinas there. I miss the old days when I was there all the time. I need a place like that over here in the east valley.

Mikey did you find that phone?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 14 2009, 08:44 AM~15663011
> *Thanks it was a good time, lots of hinas there. I miss the old days when I was there all the time. I need a place like that over here in the east valley.
> 
> Mikey did you find that phone?
> *


he was drunk and lost his phone??

damn sounds like it was fun!!!! let us know for next time homie!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15663056
> *he was drunk and lost his phone??
> 
> damn sounds like it was fun!!!! let us know for next time homie!!!
> *


that sounds like mike and we doing that again que no mikey dont bring your new phone ese live it at home lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Q-vo AZ Side!!!! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15663745
> *Q-vo AZ Side!!!!  :wave:
> *


sup homie!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

AzSide!!1 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 14 2009, 11:29 AM~15663982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so em tittys....


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 14 2009, 02:33 PM~15665140
> *whats up az??
> *


What up homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 14 2009, 04:44 AM~15662387
> *It was a good time. DJSIRE got down. See you at the wash Luna.
> 
> He lived in Chandler. I dont know if its inpounded. I might find it today. I got a tip last night from the homie Gato. Good lookin homie. Ill keep ya posted.
> *


CHECK ON CRAIGSLIST.................


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 14 2009, 03:09 PM~15665403
> *CHECK ON CRAIGSLIST.................
> *


yup its there.just seen it. has a number too.  under monte carlo


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15663056
> *he was drunk and lost his phone??
> 
> damn sounds like it was fun!!!! let us know for next time homie!!!
> *



Its always a good time there. My boy Ruben is the main dj and he is cool to kick it with.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 14 2009, 10:59 AM~15663795
> *sup homie!!
> *



'Sup brotha! I am in your neighborhood right now at a Bday party. :biggrin: Gonna watch the fight too!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Had to go support the homie's!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" What's really going on "
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87LUXURY_@Nov 13 2009, 11:34 PM~15661601
> *NO NOT CHARGING JUST SWING WHAT U BRING. THERE WILL B A DESIGNATED AREA IF U WANNA PULL UP ON SOMEONE OR JUST HOP.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 14 2009, 01:01 AM~15662042
> *luuuucccckkkkyyyyyy!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15666768
> *Had to go support the homie's!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nice pic's!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pacman wins.....pacman wins!!! TKO in the 12th round!!! :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 14 2009, 04:44 AM~15662387
> *It was a good time. DJSIRE got down. See you at the wash Luna.
> 
> He lived in Chandler. I dont know if its inpounded. I might find it today. I got a tip last night from the homie Gato. Good lookin homie. Ill keep ya posted.
> *


Date: 2009-11-14, 8:57AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For Sale 1987 Monte Carlo with louis vuitton interior, 6 TV'S, high drolics , 350 engine chromed out, looks nice inside and out and the whole back seat is a system. any one interested call 602-770-3209 


Location: East Valley 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1465649753


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 14 2009, 08:46 PM~15667497
> *" What's really going on "
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Cotto got his ass handed to him!! That is what's really going on!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

1987 Monte Carlo - $8000 (East Valley )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-14, 8:57AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For Sale 1987 Monte Carlo with louis vuitton interior, 6 TV'S, high drolics , 350 engine chromed out, looks nice inside and out and the whole back seat is a system. any one interested call 602-770-3209


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 14 2009, 02:59 PM~15665329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he did!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up luna??? whats crackin today??


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 14 2009, 11:29 AM~15663982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 " WHAT WAS THE PICTURE ?? " I MIST IT, :banghead: I MIST IT, :banghead:

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 14 2009, 02:33 PM~15665140
> *whats up az??
> *


" WHAT'S GOING ON, BROTHER !! "

So you like my sons cutlass sticker, I am almost done with his car.
Just need to build the slip-driveline. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP AZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 14 2009, 11:09 PM~15668437
> *Cotto got his ass handed to him!! That is what's really going on!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :rofl: :h5: :wave: :worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Nov 15 2009, 09:26 AM~15670145
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP AZ
> *


 " Yoooo !! Brother B.

How are things with you and your family. hay bro, will you be making it
to the nov 22 nd picnic.

my son frank has a lot of people ( HE ) wants to hop against.
" it's all fun & games " :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87LUXURY_@Nov 13 2009, 11:34 PM~15661601
> *NO NOT CHARGING JUST SWING WHAT U BRING. THERE WILL B A DESIGNATED AREA IF U WANNA PULL UP ON SOMEONE OR JUST HOP.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sweeeeeeeet.!!!!! its gonna be fun.!!!! :yessad: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire+Nov 14 2009, 08:44 AM~15663011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CONTACTED THAT NUMBER. THE DUDE SAID HE IS GOING TO GET TO ME. HE IS DRAGGIN HIS FEET. IM GETTING FUSTRATED. :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 15 2009, 08:09 AM~15670043
> *whats up luna??? whats crackin today??
> *


Me and my son r at Native New Yorker in Goodyear. Watchin footall!! Go Cowboys baby!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 15 2009, 05:20 AM~15669562
> *
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? SO WHAT DID YOU GET INTO LAST NIGHT BEN?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, neto 65, JM0NEY


WHAT UP NETO!? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Pic's coming tonight!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up az we had a good time at the phoenix prime event last night good food lots of beer,pisto and good jamz thnx homies. ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 15 2009, 10:04 AM~15670402
> *" Yoooo !!  Brother  B.
> 
> How are things with you and your family. hay bro, will you be making it
> ...


  :wave: :wave: :h5: YES SIR, THATS THE PLAN. HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE.


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 15 2009, 11:59 AM~15671318
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, neto 65, JM0NEY
> WHAT UP NETO!?  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



q-vo mando!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone have the full lowrider oldies collection? and or Art Laboe collection?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15673382
> *Anyone have the full lowrider oldies collection? and or Art Laboe collection?
> *


The Lowrider Oldies
http://rapidshare.com/files/47788207/VA_-_...dies_Vol._1.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/47792290/VA_-_...dies_Vol._2.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/47797738/VA_-_...dies_Vol._3.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/47986061/VA_-_...dies_Vol._4.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/47989930/VA_-_...dies_Vol._5.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/48034390/VA_-_...dies_Vol._6.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/48021634/VA_-_...dies_Vol._7.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/48025995/VA_-_...dies_Vol._8.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/48028845/VA_-_...dies_Vol._9.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/48031563/VA_-_...ies_Vol._10.zip


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

seen some one from majestics at the nascar race today, couldnt remember there screen name.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 15 2009, 12:47 PM~15671253
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?  SO WHAT DID YOU GET INTO LAST NIGHT BEN?
> *


what or who??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

A few pic's from the Redeemed Show!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 15 2009, 08:38 PM~15674710
> *A few pic's from the Redeemed Show!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic homie, it was cool kicking it out there today!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15673917
> *The Lowrider Oldies
> http://rapidshare.com/files/47788207/VA_-_...dies_Vol._1.zip
> http://rapidshare.com/files/47792290/VA_-_...dies_Vol._2.zip
> ...




Thanks Stanley


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 15 2009, 07:51 PM~15674068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AQUI NO MAS ESPERANDO EL MAJESTICS PICNIC ESTE DOMINGO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ'S 63WAG (Nov 7, 2006)

FOR SALE 1963 WAGON 16,000 OBO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ? I need help. On sunday most of you know I traded my Monte. Because of all the fiberglass in the back, I was not able to take my plaque out of the car. We made an agreement to return the plaque, and I will give him a fiberglass peace Tino was making for the trunk. I just got word that homeboy got locked up. If you see my plaque please call me 602-904-9386. Thanks










I still dont have my plaque. Please keep an eye out still.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDERS!!! :biggrin: :wave:





> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 16 2009, 05:23 AM~15677484
> *Whats up AZ? I need help. On sunday most of you know I traded my Monte. Because of all the fiberglass in the back, I was not able to take my plaque out of the car. We made an agreement to return the plaque, and I will give him a fiberglass peace Tino was making for the trunk. I just got word that homeboy got locked up. If you see my plaque please call me 602-904-9386. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...



WUT UP MIKE! I AM GONNA BE OUT AND ABOUT FOR A WHILE TAKING CARE OF SOME BUSINESS....I WILL KEEP MY EYES OPEN FOR YOUR PLAQUE HOMIE!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

orale mike


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15676279
> *LOOK AT THIS GUY....QUE CHINGON....WHAT OR WHO???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i'm just kidding homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up gato????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup ben :wave: :h5:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 16 2009, 10:18 AM~15678895
> *whats up gato????
> *


Ke rollo wey good to see you yesterday pedaso de ser humano mmmm I mean pedazote mmmm yea sound better :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 16 2009, 10:12 AM~15678829
> *:wave:
> *


Ke ondas bro como andas :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 16 2009, 10:32 AM~15679091
> *Ke ondas bro como andas :wave:
> *


chillin tryin to get things ready for the picinic this weekend :biggrin: hows thing going with you homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 16 2009, 10:50 AM~15679267
> *chillin tryin to get things ready for the picinic this weekend :biggrin: hows thing going with you homie
> *


The same ya sebes work and home my ride is been down I hope to be ready for this weekend my homie Abraham aka knigowl480 on LIL is already working on it


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are the updated classes for the carshow on Saturday in Tucson.

Best Bomb
Best 60's
Best 70's
Best 80's 
Best 90's 
Best Luxury
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Truck
Best Motorcycle
Best Bicycle / Pedal Car
Single Pump Hop 
Double Pump hop 
Bikini Contest
Best Interior
Club Participation

*Cash award will be given to the highest hop of the day. Cash award will be given to the 1st place bikini contest winner.*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Nov 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15679626
> *Here are the updated classes for the carshow on Saturday in Tucson.
> 
> Best Bomb
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 16 2009, 10:32 AM~15679091
> *Ke ondas bro como andas :wave:
> *



Que tranza Gato!!?? :wave:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for there time and support this weekend,,LIFESTYLE C.C. REALITY C.C. SLOW LANE C.C. NEW IMAGE C.C. UCE C.C. PHOENIX C.C. PHOENIQUERA C.C. IMPERIALS C.C. SILENT BREEZE C.C. DEVIOUS C.C. and SOLO RIDERS. also special thanks to BOCKSTAR ENTERTAINMENT A-BOMB and THE G-NOTE FOR THERE LIVE PERFORMANCE AND EVERONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP.. hopefully i didnt miss anyone...... glad we can all come together and celebrate this anniversary.. AGAIN THANK YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15680333
> *I would like to thank everyone for there time and support this weekend,,LIFESTYLE C.C. REALITY C.C. SLOW LANE C.C. NEW IMAGE C.C. UCE C.C. PHOENIQUERA C.C. SILENT BREEZE C.C. DEVIOUS C.C. and SOLO RIDERS. also special thanks to BOCKSTAR ENTERTAINMENT  A-BOMB  and  THE G-NOTE  FOR THERE LIVE PERFORMANCE AND EVERONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP.. hopefully i didnt miss anyone...... glad we can all come together and celebrate this anniversary.. AGAIN THANK YOU    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


had a great time bro


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15679541
> *The same ya sebes work and home my ride is been down I hope to be ready for this weekend my homie Abraham aka knigowl480 on LIL is already working on it
> *


cool homie, hop to see ya out there


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15680333
> *I would like to thank everyone for there time and support this weekend,,LIFESTYLE C.C. REALITY C.C. SLOW LANE C.C. NEW IMAGE C.C. UCE C.C. PHOENIX C.C. PHOENIQUERA C.C. SILENT BREEZE C.C. DEVIOUS C.C. and SOLO RIDERS. also special thanks to BOCKSTAR ENTERTAINMENT  A-BOMB  and  THE G-NOTE  FOR THERE LIVE PERFORMANCE AND EVERONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP.. hopefully i didnt miss anyone...... glad we can all come together and celebrate this anniversary.. AGAIN THANK YOU    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, *Ariza photography*


:wave: Post some pics of your work homie... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 16 2009, 11:57 AM~15679934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 16 2009, 02:37 PM~15681424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what up homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 15 2009, 07:46 PM~15674003
> *seen some one from majestics at the nascar race today, couldnt remember there screen name.
> *


Big Ray from Glendale Majestics,

I ran into him and he was actually about 3 rows down from where I was.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up all you AZ-SIDE Locos!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 16 2009, 04:57 PM~15682814
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Nice... Good luck with the sale homie...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity! Club Unity! Club Unity!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

THE HERNANDEZ AND ARBIZU FAMILY WOULD LIKE THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE CAR WASH THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Nov 16 2009, 11:55 AM~15679908
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Nov 16 2009, 11:55 AM~15679908
> *
> *


THAT'S a road trip for the PHOENIX RIDERZ homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

TUCSON here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2009, 08:07 PM~15684851
> *THAT'S a road trip for the PHOENIX RIDERZ homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TUCSON here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS GUNNA BE FUN THO!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2009, 07:07 PM~15684851
> *THAT'S a road trip for the PHOENIX RIDERZ homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TUCSON here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 16 2009, 03:57 PM~15682814
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!
> 
> 
> ...


i DIG THAT 64 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Nov 16 2009, 04:34 PM~15683205
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

I HAVE THIS 14X7 GREEN ANADISE FOR SALE 450.00 OR TRADE 13X7 CROME CLEAN NO CURBE CHEAKS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2009, 08:07 PM~15684851
> *THAT'S a road trip for the PHOENIX RIDERZ homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TUCSON here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

late night AZ toke  :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Nov 16 2009, 10:23 AM~15678964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie, call me bro!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Nov 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15686650
> *I HAVE THIS 14X7 GREEN ANADISE FOR SALE 450.00 OR TRADE 13X7 CROME CLEAN NO CURBE CHEAKS
> 
> 
> ...


you say they dont have CURBE CHEAKS, but do they have curb checks????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 16 2009, 05:19 PM~15683067
> *:0 Nice... Good luck with the sale homie...
> *


Sum Of Luis Mirandas Kick Ass Work


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15680333
> *I would like to thank everyone for there time and support this weekend,,LIFESTYLE C.C. REALITY C.C. SLOW LANE C.C. NEW IMAGE C.C. UCE C.C. PHOENIX C.C. PHOENIQUERA C.C. IMPERIALS C.C. SILENT BREEZE C.C. DEVIOUS C.C. and SOLO RIDERS. also special thanks to BOCKSTAR ENTERTAINMENT  A-BOMB  and  THE G-NOTE  FOR THERE LIVE PERFORMANCE AND EVERONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP.. hopefully i didnt miss anyone...... glad we can all come together and celebrate this anniversary.. AGAIN THANK YOU    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we had a blast homies thx for having us bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

up early and ready for work!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Az Side!!! Last night, my family and I had a chance to experience Phx Coyote Hockey!! That shit was Badass!! We were 15 rows from the ice, perfect seats!! Any you Locos been to a game? I have to tell you, if you havent, give it a try. You might even see a fight or two, we did!!! I thank my Bro in law for giving us the tickets! :biggrin:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 16 2009, 11:57 PM~15688092
> *you say they dont have CURBE CHEAKS, but do they have curb checks????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FOR THE CROME BUT THE GREEN ONES ARE SCRACHED WHEN COMING OF THE TRAILER


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 16 2009, 11:57 PM~15688092
> *you say they dont have CURBE CHEAKS, but do they have curb checks????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


orale! sheck it out.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15680333
> *I would like to thank everyone for there time and support this weekend,,LIFESTYLE C.C. REALITY C.C. SLOW LANE C.C. NEW IMAGE C.C. UCE C.C. PHOENIX C.C. PHOENIQUERA C.C. IMPERIALS C.C. SILENT BREEZE C.C. DEVIOUS C.C. and SOLO RIDERS. also special thanks to BOCKSTAR ENTERTAINMENT  A-BOMB  and  THE G-NOTE  FOR THERE LIVE PERFORMANCE AND EVERONE ELSE THAT SHOWED UP.. hopefully i didnt miss anyone...... glad we can all come together and celebrate this anniversary.. AGAIN THANK YOU     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME THXS FOR HAVIN US :biggrin: AND BY THE WAY GOOD ASS FOOD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Nov 17 2009, 08:00 AM~15689453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vato who??????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06

whats up homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 06:42 AM~15689098
> *'Sup Az Side!!! Last night, my family and I had a chance to experience Phx Coyote Hockey!! That shit was Badass!! We were 15 rows from the ice, perfect seats!! Any you Locos been to a game? I have to tell you, if you havent, give it a try. You might even see a fight or two, we did!!! I thank my Bro in law for giving us the tickets!  :biggrin:
> *


we used to go see the roadrunners :biggrin: 

Best seats, unlimited beer brought to you (cause your group were the only ones there) and great fights :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 17 2009, 09:02 AM~15689911
> *azmobn06
> 
> whats up homie
> *


what up Big Ben??

Just trying to make it in to work, not feeling it today..............bad news last night so no sleep.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2009, 08:07 AM~15689959
> *what up Big Ben??
> 
> Just trying to make it in to work, not feeling it today..............bad news last night so no sleep.
> *


Hope all is good Bro, Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2009, 09:07 AM~15689959
> *what up Big Ben??
> 
> Just trying to make it in to work, not feeling it today..............bad news last night so no sleep.
> *


man tell me about it homie, i went through the same thing about a week ago, but i'm better now...... hopefully you and your loved ones ane cool and if theres anything i can do homie to help you out let me know


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 09:26 AM~15690124
> *Hope all is good Bro, Let me know if you need anything!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 17 2009, 09:28 AM~15690140
> *man tell me about it homie, i went through the same thing about a week ago, but i'm better now...... hopefully you and your loved ones ane cool and if theres anything i can do homie to help you out let me know
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I GOT MY PLAUQE BACK LAST NIGHT. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AZ SIDE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2009, 09:29 AM~15690154
> *thanks homie
> *


no problem bro.....


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 AM~15690822
> *I GOT MY PLAUQE BACK LAST NIGHT. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AZ SIDE
> *


Good to hear that u got it back...did u have to go collect? or they gave it up the easy way?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2009, 09:05 AM~15689935
> *we used to go see the roadrunners :biggrin:
> 
> Best seats, unlimited beer brought to you (cause your group were the only ones there) and great fights :biggrin:
> *


there are bad to watch live and on tv its a good sport,now when you flip throw channels you will stop on it and watch it .....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 17 2009, 09:07 AM~15689959
> *what up Big Ben??
> 
> Just trying to make it in to work, not feeling it today..............bad news last night so no sleep.
> *



SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR PRIMO BROTHA...IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW. :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 17 2009, 11:28 AM~15691284
> *Good to hear that u got it back...did u have to go collect? or they gave it up the easy way?
> *


The easy way :biggrin: I just glad to have it home. I took the Unitys muscle along with me just in case shit poped off :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 AM~15690822
> *I GOT MY PLAUQE BACK LAST NIGHT. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AZ SIDE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 17 2009, 01:32 PM~15692501
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 AM~15690822
> *I GOT MY PLAUQE BACK LAST NIGHT. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AZ SIDE
> *


 glad to here u got it back


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Nov 17 2009, 02:00 PM~15692734
> * glad to here u got it back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

how do you load up photo on hear


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 17 2009, 02:53 PM~15693270
> *how do you load up photo on hear
> *


Get a photobucket account. You could do it with photobucket.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 17 2009, 11:51 AM~15691526
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR PRIMO BROTHA...IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.  :angel:
> *


Thanks big homie


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 17 2009, 03:15 PM~15693521
> *Get a photobucket account. You could do it with photobucket.
> *


ok i'm going to try it???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Two guys you dont want to invite to your wedding!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693659
> *Two guys you dont want to invite to your wedding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693659
> *Two guys you dont want to invite to your wedding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 02:29 PM~15693659
> *Two guys you dont want to invite to your wedding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like Big Mando and Marinate at the Majestics party in Vegas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693659
> *Two guys you dont want to invite to your wedding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 17 2009, 09:42 AM~15690822
> *I GOT MY PLAUQE BACK LAST NIGHT. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AZ SIDE
> *


Good to hear Mikey! No you can mount it on the Rag!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS MANNNN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP GATO? THANKS FOR THE HELP HOMIE.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Simon dawg ya sabes bro


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 03:29 PM~15693659
> *Two guys you dont want to invite to your wedding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


This looked like you and Al at the Stratosphere at that one Bar we were in.
Hey whats this Identity cc


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15694292
> *This looked like you and Al at the Stratosphere at that one Bar we were in.
> Hey whats this Identity cc
> 
> *


You will have to wait n see!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 17 2009, 04:44 PM~15694292
> *This looked like you and Al at the Stratosphere at that one Bar we were in.
> Hey whats this Identity cc
> 
> *


Ask Luna :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA" THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck with the club homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 17 2009, 12:12 PM~15691735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 awwwwwwww shit, new club added to the family in az!!!!

you guys have the support of UNITY C.C....... if you guys need anything just holla!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Nov 17 2009, 04:15 PM~15694619
> *Good Luck with the club homie
> *


thanks Bro, give me a call for the monitors! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 05:23 PM~15694728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tiggo bitties!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 17 2009, 04:20 PM~15694684
> *who, the black guy from the club???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit was funny all 8 times i watched it........
> :0  :0  :0  :0  awwwwwwww shit, new club added to the family in az!!!!
> ...


Thanks Ben, appreciate it! :biggrin: You know we got you all too!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 05:23 PM~15694728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her too!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:26 PM~15694759
> *Thanks Ben, appreciate it! :biggrin: You know we got you all too!
> *


yes sir good luck!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 04:23 PM~15694728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Ya BR, thanks for the Tortas!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:27 PM~15694786
> *:biggrin:
> Hell Ya BR, thanks for the Tortas!!
> *


x2


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT knows alot of tortas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 17 2009, 05:30 PM~15694826
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT knows alot of tortas!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 04:52 PM~15694355
> *Ask Luna :biggrin:
> *



ORALE HOMIES, YOU VATOS BROKE OUT AND STARTED A NEW CLUB?
THATS FIRME ,GOOD LUCK HOMIES!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK ON UR NEW CLUB AL AND MANDO....


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

THERE IS A CAR SHOW GOING TO BE ON SATURDAY 21,2009 AT 10AM BARRIO BREAKTHRU WINTERFEST 2009 5401 NORTH 54TH AVE ONE BLOCK NORTH OF GLENDALE BETWEEN LAMAR AND OCOTILLO :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :buttkick:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 04:58 PM~15693978
> *This looks like Big Mando and Marinate at the Majestics party in Vegas!!! :biggrin:
> *


ORALLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


> > THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA" THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck an much respect for your car club... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

By the way all the latest car show flyers are now up on our website!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 03:58 PM~15693978
> *This looks like Big Mando and Marinate at the Majestics party in Vegas!!! :biggrin:
> *


Man why you gotta bring up old shit! Lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 04:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



Phoenix Riderz wishes you good luck on the new club!!!! :thumbsup: We'll see you this Sunday!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *




Hell yeah, when we talked the other day, it sounded like its gonna be a cool club. good luck!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck luna and big mando. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: do the damn thang.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THE CLUB AL AND MANDO :thumbsup: REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST HOMIES


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Luck with the club !!! UCE wishes you the best !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i wish you guys the best !!!!good luck


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD LUCK WITH THE CLUB HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 05:23 PM~15694728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

SPEAKING OF GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND,MY BOY TITO IS BACK!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to thank all the Az Side Riders and Friends who have posted all the Love and Wishes for Myself, Mando and Identity Car Club. We will represent the Lifestyle, Culture, Family, Lowriding and yes, Club Unity when we roll! Again much Thanks to you all. This is what its all about! :biggrin: We Love what we do!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up to all my AZ layitlow family! I just want to thank ALL of you for the love, support and best wishes on our new club. We are glad to be apart of the AZ-SIDE lowrider family and ready to rep the AZ-SIDE along with all of you! No matter what plaque is on our back, its the love, respect and dedication that keeps us a tight lowrider community! 

As always Much Love and Respect to all! 

Armando "BigMando" Aldama 
_Identity CC Arizona_

03 "Midnite Blaze" coming soon!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 PM~15697696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best torta of the day right here!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 17 2009, 08:06 PM~15697610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone knows how to post pics here!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15697842
> *I want to thank all the Az Side Riders and Friends who have posted all the Love and Wishes for Myself, Mando and Identity Car Club. We will represent the Lifestyle, Culture, Family, Lowriding and yes, Club Unity when we roll! Again much Thanks to you all. This is what its all about! :biggrin: We Love what we do!
> *


RIGHT ON GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 09:24 PM~15697878
> *Looks like someone knows how to post pics here!!!!
> *


LOL hahah lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you crazy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

IS THIS THE HAT LUNA64!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:34 PM~15698027
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW I'M HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE SIZE OF THE PIC(ROOKIE)!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15697843
> *Whats up to all my AZ layitlow family! I just want to thank ALL of you for the love, support and best wishes on our new club. We are glad to be apart of the AZ-SIDE lowrider family and ready to rep the AZ-SIDE along with all of you! No matter what plaque is on our back, its the love, respect and dedication that keeps us a tight lowrider community!
> 
> As always Much Love and Respect to all!
> ...


GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW CC .FROM LOWRIDER STYLE CC. :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE AND COLD :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH IDENTITY HOMIE.


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 17 2009, 05:20 PM~15694684
> *who, the black guy from the club???
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit was funny all 8 times i watched it........
> ...


BIG ROYOR


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 05:26 PM~15694766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the one in green! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 10:37 PM~15698821
> *I like the one in green! lol :biggrin:
> *


MOTOR BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 05:31 PM~15694849
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


lucky!!!!!!



whats up homies, i think i'm going mee mee now!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING   "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"   THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS ON THE NEW CAR CLUB BIG MANDO AND AL LUNA! :thumbsup: WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE MAJESTICS PIC NIC SUNDAY...AND YEAH I WILL HAVE THAT 12 PACK I OWE YOU AL...BUD LIGHT aka "ALCOHOLIC WATER"!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 17 2009, 10:42 AM~15690822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YA SABES HOMIE! ARE YOU GONNA ROLL WITH US TO TUCSON ON SATURDAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 17 2009, 10:04 PM~15698440
> *NICE AND COLD :biggrin: GOOD LUCK WITH IDENTITY HOMIE.
> BIG ROYOR
> *


mike ask tata luna for two beers one for you and one for me


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15697843
> *Whats up to all my AZ layitlow family! I just want to thank ALL of you for the love, support and best wishes on our new club. We are glad to be apart of the AZ-SIDE lowrider family and ready to rep the AZ-SIDE along with all of you! No matter what plaque is on our back, its the love, respect and dedication that keeps us a tight lowrider community!
> 
> As always Much Love and Respect to all!
> ...


orale homies good luck and we got your back much love and respect from the nI familia


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda gatito?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Felicidades brothers on your club y ya saben whatever you guys need we got you back keep doing what you guys do best represent the BIG AZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 05:07 PM~15694542
> *THIS IS IT AZ SIDE!! AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO ARE NOW REPRESENTING  "IDENTITY CAR CLUB, ARIZONA"  THIS IS A LOWRIDER CLUB FROM BACK IN THE MID 80'S THAT I WAS A MEMBER AND ALSO THE PRESIDENT OF. WE WANT TO INTRODUCE IDENTITY CC AZ TO ALL OF OUR AZ SIDE FAMILY. SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND, LETS HAVE A BEER AND SUPPORT OUR MAJESTICS FAMILY! CLUB UNITY.......YES MIKE I OWE YOU A BEER!   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

Dam, I remember this old club from back in the day!!

Good luck Al and Mando


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 17 2009, 11:12 PM~15699221
> *
> YA SABES HOMIE! ARE YOU GONNA ROLL WITH US TO TUCSON ON SATURDAY??  :biggrin:
> *



I think so, I need some time away.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO BOTTLES PLEASE...CANS ONLY


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 08:22 PM~15697853
> *Best torta of the day right here!
> *



HELL YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 04:26 PM~15694766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where does he get those toys?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 18 2009, 08:27 AM~15701558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDIES!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2009, 08:30 AM~15701590
> *I think so, I need some time away.......
> *



DATS COOL....WE ARE HERE FOR YOU THROUGH THIS TOUGH TIME CARNAL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2009, 08:58 AM~15701808
> *
> 
> 
> ...




   UH-OH HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM! :angry: I DONT THINK THEY MAKE CORONAS IN A CAN!!!! :banghead: :rant: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt az


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2009, 10:31 AM~15702077
> *     UH-OH HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM!  :angry: I DONT THINK THEY MAKE CORONAS IN A CAN!!!!  :banghead:  :rant:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


p://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa25/niffy5150/CIMG1392.jpg[/IMG]








NOT TO MENTION CORONASTIES TASTE LIKE SHIT!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 17 2009, 09:24 PM~15697878
> *Looks like someone knows how to post pics here!!!!
> *


we got it this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 18 2009, 05:22 AM~15700704
> *que onda gatito?
> *


Ke rollo bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2009, 09:06 AM~15701847
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  :biggrin:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


Qvo bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 18 2009, 09:24 AM~15702015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ready for this weekend homie!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15697843
> *Whats up to all my AZ layitlow family! I just want to thank ALL of you for the love, support and best wishes on our new club. We are glad to be apart of the AZ-SIDE lowrider family and ready to rep the AZ-SIDE along with all of you! No matter what plaque is on our back, its the love, respect and dedication that keeps us a tight lowrider community!
> 
> As always Much Love and Respect to all!
> ...


i seen the shirt prints today mando they look good congrats


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:06 PM~15697610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2009, 08:31 AM~15702077
> *     UH-OH HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM!  :angry: I DONT THINK THEY MAKE CORONAS IN A CAN!!!!  :banghead:  :rant:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



OH BUT THEY DO!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Nov 18 2009, 12:02 PM~15703667
> *OH BUT THEY DO!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2009, 09:03 AM~15701832
> *Where does he get those toys?????
> *


TRADE U FOR A CATFISH.... :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO BOTTLES PLEASE...CANS ONLY


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 PM~15697696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Nov 18 2009, 12:02 PM~15703667
> *OH BUT THEY DO!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2009, 02:27 PM~15704846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nalgame dios, big rich :worship: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 18 2009, 11:52 AM~15703530
> *i seen the shirt prints today mando they look good congrats
> *


Hell yeah. Luna is going to pick them up tomorrow. Just got to get our plaques cut now! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2009, 02:59 PM~15705175
> *Hell yeah. Luna is going to pick them up tomorrow. Just got to get our plaques cut now!  :biggrin:
> *



Good luck homie with the club!!! but like we all know you are the greatest!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Nov 18 2009, 12:02 PM~15703667
> *OH BUT THEY DO!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *














:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: I GUESS THEY DO MAKE IT IN CANS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2009, 02:59 PM~15705175
> *Hell yeah. Luna is going to pick them up tomorrow. Just got to get our plaques cut now!  :biggrin:
> *


that's cool you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15699567
> *orale homies good luck and we got your back much love and respect from the nI familia
> *


Hell yeah bro! Thanks.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2009, 03:13 PM~15705334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool but there is nothing like drinking it out of a ice cold bottle!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 18 2009, 03:07 PM~15705253
> *Good luck homie with the club!!! but like we all know you are the greatest!!!  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Much love homegirl!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Nov 17 2009, 11:39 PM~15699523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP ERNIE?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 18 2009, 02:51 PM~15705074
> *nalgame dios, big rich :worship:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2009, 03:44 PM~15705688
> *Thanks!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Much love homegirl!
> *



Always Homies 4 Life!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 17 2009, 11:39 PM~15699523
> *mike ask tata luna for two beers one for you and one for me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2009, 04:05 PM~15705942


Hey Homie! Unity every where!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 18 2009, 05:23 PM~15707416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, Mando owes you all kinds of beers!!!! All these plaques!!! and what do they say??.........................Bud lite!!!


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

watup az??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 18 2009, 03:07 PM~15705253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the baddest luna!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[]
[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/]
[/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 18 2009, 06:23 PM~15707416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLUB UNITY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 16 2009, 05:18 PM~15681261
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, Ariza photography
> :wave: Post some pics of your work homie... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 18 2009, 08:36 PM~15708979
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shots homie! Model is banging too! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15708161
> *yes he is!!!!!!! how you doing homegirl
> 
> *


I am doing ok! Need to go rob a bank or sell some drugs to come up in this mafuker.. when the cops get me or if they get me I will just tell them this fucked up system made me do it.. :biggrin: How are things with you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 18 2009, 08:36 PM~15708979
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass monte!! You don't see to many like that any more..


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up homies from ARIZONA and to the chapter in the world :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15697843
> *Whats up to all my AZ layitlow family! I just want to thank ALL of you for the love, support and best wishes on our new club. We are glad to be apart of the AZ-SIDE lowrider family and ready to rep the AZ-SIDE along with all of you! No matter what plaque is on our back, its the love, respect and dedication that keeps us a tight lowrider community!
> 
> As always Much Love and Respect to all!
> ...


Congrats bro  I remember this car club , I use to work in welding with Gonzo he had a maroon cutlass lifted bad ride back in the day , anyway congrats


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2009, 03:44 PM~15705675
> *Thats cool but there is nothing like drinking it out of a ice cold bottle!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2009, 11:40 AM~15704020
> *TRADE U FOR A CATFISH.... :biggrin: (no ****)
> *



I'll give you my limit (4) just tell me where I can enjoy the toys at???? Dammmm!!!! Them TORTAS is fine as fuck!!!!! I love a THICK GIRL!!! You know what I mean????


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheesy: ttmft
For the big azside


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 18 2009, 06:23 PM~15707416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I SAW THIS SIGNATURE ON SOMEONES PROFILE AND I THOUGHT I WAS FUNNY!!!! :biggrin: 

Hitt'n the switch is like jack'n off.... If you ain't do'n right...You ain't gett'n off..


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's up ogplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go greenbay LOL


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 18 2009, 08:36 PM~15708979
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Good ol' Mia...hoping to shoot with her soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 18 2009, 07:58 PM~15708505
> *
> 
> Congrads on the new chapter Neto!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


how many chapters do you guys have?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 18 2009, 11:02 PM~15710806
> *how many chapters do you guys have?
> *


For more info go to website.....
The Homepage....
All Chapters are listed.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 18 2009, 09:42 PM~15709794
> *Congrats bro    I remember this car club , I use to work in welding with Gonzo he had a maroon cutlass lifted bad ride back in the day , anyway congrats
> *


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

GET BACK TO WORK GATO


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[]
[]
[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/]
[/
[/


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Nov 19 2009, 04:46 AM~15712223
> *GET BACK TO WORK GATO
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 19 2009, 04:55 AM~15712239
> *Good morning AZ
> *


it's early


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Nov 19 2009, 03:46 AM~15712223
> *GET BACK TO WORK GATO
> *



He cant right now, He's busy.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://wetpussygames.com/adult-games/strip...sty-jelena.html


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 AM~15712697
> *http://wetpussygames.com/adult-games/strip...sty-jelena.html
> *


BlackJack!!!! I won!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15697843
> *Whats up to all my AZ layitlow family! I just want to thank ALL of you for the love, support and best wishes on our new club. We are glad to be apart of the AZ-SIDE lowrider family and ready to rep the AZ-SIDE along with all of you! No matter what plaque is on our back, its the love, respect and dedication that keeps us a tight lowrider community!
> 
> As always Much Love and Respect to all!
> ...


Congrats hoimes


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

TO MY HOMIE GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND I WILL SEE YOU JAN,2010!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 18 2009, 10:56 PM~15710728
> *what's up ogplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go greenbay LOL
> *


What up? Just chillin!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 19 2009, 07:27 AM~15712684
> *He cant right now,  He's busy.......
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Nov 19 2009, 05:13 AM~15712258
> *it's early
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 19 2009, 09:44 AM~15713658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 18 2009, 08:52 PM~15709185
> *clean ass monte!! You don't see to many like that any more..
> *


holy shit!!!! i didnt even know there was a monte there..lol :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 19 2009, 10:29 AM~15714197
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> x2!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


READY FOR THE MAJESTIC PICNIC? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15714298
> *holy shit!!!! i didnt even know there was a monte there..lol :biggrin:
> *


I THINK THERE IS A MONTE BEHIND THAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15714303
> *READY FOR THE MAJESTIC PICNIC? :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15714298
> *holy shit!!!! i didnt even know there was a monte there..lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:46 PM~15709104
> *Nice Shots homie! Model is banging too!  :biggrin:
> *



x2 Ariza :thumbsup:


BTW... Congrats Mando


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15714303
> *READY FOR THE MAJESTIC PICNIC? :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :yes: :h5:whats up AZ from da Imperials c.c.


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave: fellas


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup AZ! Al picked up our shirts! Fucking looking badass!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15717080
> *Sup AZ! Al picked up our shirts! Fucking looking badass!
> *


post em


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 03:29 PM~15717092
> *post em
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 03:29 PM~15717092
> *post em
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 02:28 PM~15717080
> *Sup AZ! Al picked up our shirts! Fucking looking badass!
> *



Post up the pics!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press! :biggrin: 



















homeboy did a great job! We kept the og colors from back in the day!!!!

Plaques coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ALL SHIT!!! MANDO HAS A NEW IDENTITY :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: shirts looking good


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15714303
> *READY FOR THE MAJESTIC PICNIC? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Patterns under constuction!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15717080
> *Sup AZ! Al picked up our shirts! Fucking looking badass!
> *


let us see mando!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey!! AL do you guys have any pic from back in the day of the club?maybe on central or show .....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Remember it was like 110 degrees dat day!!!!! :biggrin:

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scroll to very bottom homie's......


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

*Rollerz Only Las Vegas chapter supporting show next saturday, November 28th.

New show curcuit starting up, please come show sum love and your rides!!!

It was confirmed STREETLOW MAGAZINE will be there.*


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Headed to Odessa in the morning , have a good weekend and a good time at the Majestics BBQ !! wanna see some pics


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" How is everybody this evening "
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 19 2009, 07:04 PM~15720239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I REMEMBER THOSE SHIRTS AND CLUB BACK IN THE DAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO BOTTLES PLEASE...CANS ONLY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Nov 19 2009, 10:38 AM~15714298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be safe on your trip and we also want to see pics from the show!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 19 2009, 09:58 PM~15721877
> *:thumbsup: I REMEMBER THOSE SHIRTS AND CLUB BACK IN THE DAY..  :biggrin:
> *


whats up OG tripple OG tripple tripple!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

jsobera,

are you headed to Odessa too???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike, compita, childsplay69

whats up homies???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

im tired


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 19 2009, 08:04 PM~15720239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM AWAKE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: NICE SHIRTS HOMIES!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 10:18 PM~15722159
> *unity_mike, compita, childsplay69
> 
> whats up homies???
> *


WHAT UP DOG? WHATS THE WORD?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 10:10 PM~15722045
> *whats up OG tripple OG tripple tripple!!!! :biggrin:
> *



What up homie? How you doing?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 10:18 PM~15722159
> *unity_mike, compita, childsplay69
> 
> whats up homies???
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: QUE PASA BUDDIES!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 19 2009, 10:26 PM~15722276
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: QUE PASA BUDDIES!!!!!
> *



Well you all have a good night homies!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 10:11 PM~15722060
> *jsobera,
> 
> are you headed to Odessa too???
> *


'sup homie ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 19 2009, 10:26 PM~15722276
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: QUE PASA BUDDIES!!!!!
> *


are u ready for tucson buddy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:0


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15722687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 05:36 PM~15718438
> *ALL SHIT!!! MANDO HAS A NEW IDENTITY :biggrin: J/K
> *


that's a whole different club (New Identity)....Al knows :biggrin: 

They look good!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 19 2009, 10:20 PM~15722173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm good and you?? just here watching a lil tv before bed


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Nov 19 2009, 11:02 PM~15722687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnn


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 11:10 PM~15722809
> *then take yo ass to bed then!!!
> i'm good and you?? just here watching a lil tv before bed
> *


im working on the car


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 19 2009, 10:26 PM~15722276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to tucson???





azmobn06, 1968custom, knightowl480, unity_mike, roadmaster95
all the homies here tonight!!1


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15722678
> *are u ready for tucson buddy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SIMON QUE SI BUDDY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15722678
> *are u ready for tucson buddy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SIMON QUE SI BUDDY!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15722678
> *are u ready for tucson buddy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SIMON QUE SI BUDDY!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 11:16 PM~15722847
> *are you going to tucson???
> are you going to tucson???
> azmobn06, 1968custom, knightowl480, unity_mike, roadmaster95
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 11:16 PM~15722847
> *are you going to tucson???
> are you going to tucson???
> azmobn06, 1968custom, knightowl480, unity_mike, roadmaster95
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: OH FO' SHO' WE IS OFF TO TUCSON FOR THE SOPHISTICATED FEW CAR SHOW ON SATURDAY!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 11:16 PM~15722847
> *are you going to tucson???
> are you going to tucson???
> azmobn06, 1968custom, knightowl480, unity_mike, roadmaster95
> ...


sup homie  
Man, this server is just kicking me off :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike sunday we drinking a beer right


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike sunday we drinking a beer right


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+Nov 19 2009, 11:24 PM~15722936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15722687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! The cars look good too! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO BOTTLES PLEASE...CANS ONLY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

M in Avondale

whats up bro???


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2009, 08:52 AM~15725378
> *M in Avondale
> 
> whats up bro???
> *


Whats Up Homie!!!!! :biggrin: 
Hope To See You Homies This Sunday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 19 2009, 08:46 PM~15720840
> *Headed to Odessa in the morning , have a good weekend and a good time at the Majestics BBQ !! wanna see some pics
> *


What's up bro.. U and the family have a safe trip!


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 19 2009, 10:11 PM~15722060
> *jsobera,
> 
> are you headed to Odessa too???
> *



What's up Ben,

No bro we are not going to odessa.. Funds are really tight.. Are u?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WUT UP WUT UP AZ SIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

If we can only take cans to the Majestic pic nic, ima need a truck... Cuz im trying to bring enough for all the 
TU SABES


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 AM~15727131
> *If we can only take cans to the Majestic pic nic, ima need a truck... Cuz im trying to bring enough for all the
> TU SABES
> 
> *


OOOHHHHH-YYYAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 20 2009, 10:43 AM~15727131
> *If we can only take cans to the Majestic pic nic, ima need a truck... Cuz im trying to bring enough for all the
> TU SABES
> 
> *


Let me know where you are parked, if you need, I can help you with them Cans Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Remember it was like 110 degrees dat day!!!!! :biggrin:

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
Scroll to very bottom homie's......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 AM~15727131
> *If we can only take cans to the Majestic pic nic, ima need a truck... Cuz im trying to bring enough for all the
> TU SABES
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 AM~15727131
> *If we can only take cans to the Majestic pic nic, ima need a truck... Cuz im trying to bring enough for all the
> TU SABES
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 You are AZ side's best friend right now!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 20 2009, 11:57 AM~15727272
> *Let me know where you are parked, if you need, I can help you with them Cans Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *



What up Al Luna! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 20 2009, 12:37 PM~15728347
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 You are AZ side's best friend right now!!!!!
> *



He's MY New best friend. The other best friend just got demote. (sorry homie but "What Have You Done For Me Lately??") 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale+Nov 20 2009, 08:55 AM~15725389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit, i'm broker than two jokes!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718101
> *here you go! First set of Identity shirts fresh off the press!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha ha thats ruben holding the shirt up i can tell by his tattoos.....lol look good bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 20 2009, 11:57 AM~15727272
> *Let me know where you are parked, if you need, I can help you with them Cans Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah help empty them!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2009, 11:12 PM~15722817
> *damnnnnn
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 20 2009, 12:39 PM~15728371
> *What up Al Luna!  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


'Sup Bro!! Looking forward to Sunday and the picnic!!!! "Gonna be a Good Day!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 20 2009, 01:50 PM~15728988
> *yeah help empty them!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEZZZZZEEERRRRRRR :biggrin: You know you will be right there with a Homie!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am on my way to Macayos for my Friday Bud Lite!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :werd: :yes:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

weight-in right now ufc.com ,let's go homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Nov 19 2009, 11:59 PM~15723298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS E-NUFF FOR ME. WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE :biggrin: J/K
WE DONT HAVE TO WAIT TO SUNDAY. WE CAN START RIGHT NOW


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 20 2009, 03:35 PM~15729415
> *I am on my way to Macayos for my Friday Bud Lite!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :werd:  :yes:
> *


ILL BE THERE LATE. ERNIE IS FIXING MY CARB


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Nov 20 2009, 04:56 PM~15730151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:






> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 20 2009, 03:35 PM~15729415
> *I am on my way to Macayos for my Friday Bud Lite!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :werd:  :yes:
> *



I WANNA ROLL THRU AND HAVE A "FEW" COLD ONES TOO...BUT I GOTTA GET UP IN THE MORNING AND ALSO I HAVE TO SAVE MY DINERO FOR THE ROAD TRIP TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

]
[]
[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/]

e


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Be safe out there AZ!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC, Twiins, locdownmexikan :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up chano


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

AZ PHOTO i love your work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 20 2009, 06:14 PM~15730815
> *Be safe out there AZ!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 20 2009, 03:35 PM~15729415
> *I am on my way to Macayos for my Friday Bud Lite!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :werd:  :yes:
> *



Wish I can be there. Got to get ready for my little boys first birthday tomorrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 20 2009, 04:05 PM~15729713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD BOY 4-LIFE SEE YOU IN 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2009, 08:42 PM~15732261
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"BIG BEN"      (602)763-6980</span>
> *



   I WILL BE HITTIN' YOU UP AROUND TAX TIME FOR SOME 13x7's HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2009, 08:42 PM~15732261
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"BIG BEN"      (602)763-6980</span>
> *


ben you are a homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

NO BOTTLES PLEASE...CANS ONLY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 20 2009, 09:08 PM~15732528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, you too!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2009, 07:42 PM~15732261
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Do you do "Lay-Way"???</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2009, 08:42 PM~15732261
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"BIG BEN"      (602)763-6980</span>
> *


How Much For A Set Of 13s Chrome With Black Spokes With The Two Bar(Zenith Style)Knock Off?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D.J. Midnite, cuevas, Lunas64, 62wildcat

I see Luna home early tonight. Sup Luna!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

MAN, I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK AN HOUR AGO, AND I WAS ABOUT TO RUN OUT TO MACAYOS AND MY OL LADY GOT HOME..... LIFE SUX 

DRINK ONE FOR ME HOMMIES.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Nov 20 2009, 10:05 PM~15733220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 20 2009, 11:31 PM~15735324
> *lol KMART in the house!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> p/m sent!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do you also take 10% down????? And I can take as I need???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 20 2009, 09:26 PM~15733547
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: D.J. Midnite, cuevas, Lunas64, 62wildcat
> 
> ...


'Sup DJ, Ya I had a few cold ones and bounced!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 21 2009, 10:33 AM~15737237
> *
> *



Greetings from Tucson buddy!!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

IS EVERYONE READY FOR THE MAJESTICS SHOW TOMARROW?????

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MY OH MY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Nov 21 2009, 07:42 AM~15736484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said it homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks mando for the flyer, it looks real good. thanks homie!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

A BIG THANK YOU TO ROGER, ERNIE, AND COMPITA FOR GIVING ME A HAND WITH MY CAR PROBLEMS YESTERDAY. A BIG THANKS TO HENRY FROM TODA MADRE FOR PULLING ME OFF THE FREEWAY.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 21 2009, 03:33 PM~15739096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIICE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 21 2009, 04:21 PM~15739349
> *thanks mando for the flyer, it looks real good. thanks homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

FRANK'S CUSTOM HYDRAULICS "TEAM BLOW ME" PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON AGAIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

]
]
[]
[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/]

e


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> * Posted Today, 03:25 PM
> IS EVERYONE READY FOR THE MAJESTICS SHOW TOMARROW?????*


 

Im ready hommie, but I couldnt make the kegs happen, so I did the math one keg = 165.5 beers. So thats what I bought to take, but I started early...lol


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15740147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that? How come I didn't see her at that show? :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15737562
> *Greetings from Tucson buddy!!!!  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


What up homie!!
How was the show??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is everyone?????


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Nov 20 2009, 09:17 PM~15732621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does it still cost $5 to get into the park?

:dunno:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15740147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 21 2009, 08:12 PM~15740885
> *What up homie!!
> How was the show??
> *



It was cool buddy!!! Compita got 85 inches!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15742000
> *It was cool buddy!!! Compita got 85 inches!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



koo


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 21 2009, 04:21 PM~15739349
> *thanks mando for the flyer, it looks real good. thanks homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dammmnnn forgot about you, I just bought a new set of 24s for my tahoe


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Nov 20 2009, 09:17 PM~15732621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15742100
> *TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Nov 20 2009, 09:17 PM~15732621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were is this park at? Ill be there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 21 2009, 11:41 PM~15742294
> *dammmnnn forgot about you, I just bought a new set of 24s for my tahoe
> *


 :no: :no: :no: next time homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 21 2009, 11:39 PM~15742647
> *were is this park at? Ill be there
> *


Go I-10 west to Estrella Parkway. go south a few miles, you will go over a bridge. hang a left after the bridge. There will be a golf course on the right. Pass the golf course. Follow the sign on the right. Cost like 5 dollars to get in  
Park and Party!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 22 2009, 03:20 AM~15743253
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


'Sup Mikey!! See you at the Majestics Picnic!!! Gonna be a good day!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hell yae is going to be a good day


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15742100
> *TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Pics from the Sophisticated Few Show in tucson.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 20 2009, 04:05 PM~15729713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC JOE :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Nov 22 2009, 03:39 PM~15746049
> *NICE PIC JOE :biggrin:
> *


thank you gene but what happen late night it was sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Passion (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Tino from the Intruders & Clay from New Image Car Clubs
They went to Tucson and represented for Phx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Pic's from the Majestic's Picnic!!!!!
Club Unity was definitly in the air!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

A LIL BIT OF HOPING ACTION AT THE MAJESTICS PINIC....NICE LIL PINIC :0


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
]
]
[]
[]
[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/]

e
]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> A LIL BIT OF HOPING ACTION AT THE MAJESTICS PINIC....NICE LIL PINIC :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> > A LIL BIT OF HOPING ACTION AT THE MAJESTICS PINIC....NICE LIL PINIC :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87LUXURY_@Nov 21 2009, 11:48 PM~15742337
> *:0    :wow:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 22 2009, 03:37 PM~15746035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MAJESTICS picnic was badass yesterday! They hosted everyone real well. Congrats on Avondales 10th year and we wish you many more! Much love & Respect homies!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE AZ CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO OUR PICNIC TO CELEBRATE OUR 10TH ANNIVERSARY WITH US!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*AS CHALIO SAID HE SAVES THE BEST FOR LAST SO HERE IT IS*.................


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES
hey homie thanks for the nice pics and videos, almost feels like i went!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 23 2009, 07:07 AM~15751792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie!!!!
You put in some work Ese!!!!!
Great Job!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Iam savin the best for our website......


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

AZ ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDERS!!! :wave: YESTERDAY'S MAJESTICS PICNIC WAS BAD ASS!!!! :thumbsup: GOOD FOOD, GREAT HOSTS, COLD BEER AND LASTLY SOME KICK ASS HOPPING!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    AZ SIDE WAS REPRESNTIN' LIKE A MUTHA'!!!!!! VERY NICE PICS AND VIDEOS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED UP ON HERE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF THE AVONDALE MAJESTICS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND THE GENTE THAT SHOWED UP TO OUR 10TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC AT ESTRELLA PARK YESTERDAY , THERE WAS NO DRAMA JUST A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE KICKIN IT TOGETHER IN ONE SPOT HAVING A GOOD TIME LIKE IT SHOULD BE. THANK YOU ARIZONA 


RANDY MORENO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2009, 03:00 PM~15756385
> *ON BEHALF OF THE AVONDALE MAJESTICS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND THE GENTE THAT SHOWED UP TO OUR 10TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC AT ESTRELLA PARK YESTERDAY , THERE WAS NO DRAMA JUST A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE KICKIN IT TOGETHER IN ONE SPOT HAVING A GOOD TIME LIKE IT SHOULD BE. THANK YOU ARIZONA
> RANDY MORENO
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY. BIG :thumbsup: TO THE BIG"M"


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright Big Mando where's the pic's! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ Side!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Nov 22 2009, 07:31 PM~15747896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of great pics in here homies! keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 23 2009, 04:50 PM~15757670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Homie you gonna have to wait! Here is a lil sample!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big M Avondale! Great times at your 10 Yr Picnic Fellas! :biggrin: Thanks for the VIP on the food and beers! Looking across the parking lot yesterday was alot of nice cars, clubs and people having a great time enjoying the cars, music, hop, weather, food, beers and the Lifestyle we all love!!! Thanks again and we will see you again in 10 more years!!! :thumbsup: Peace !


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Society freewayfest! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 04:50 PM~15758310
> *Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mando......your FIRED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 23 2009, 10:33 AM~15753404
> *PHX CUSTOM TEES
> hey homie thanks for the nice pics and videos, almost feels like i went!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOTCHU HOMMIE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 05:51 PM~15758327
> *Mando......your FIRED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah! now I can drink more beer! Now I just need a DD and im set!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 23 2009, 11:48 AM~15754378
> *Damn homie!!!!
> You put in some work Ese!!!!!
> Great Job!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


ITS NUTHIN HOMMIE!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 05:27 PM~15758039
> *Society freewayfest!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where the rest of the pics at?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Great picnic yesterday! I had a good time, felt good to film a show at home! Have to give a big thanks to the Majestics for having this picnic and to all the riders that came out and put it down, also want to thank big Mando for hooking me up on the pics for some up coming projects! Bubba thanks for the moley! This will be on vol.17 here are a few pics i took!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Nov 23 2009, 05:55 PM~15758372
> *where the rest of the pics at?
> *


I lost them..........lol im working on them


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 23 2009, 05:57 PM~15758392
> *Man! Great picnic yesterday! I had a good time, felt good to film a show at home! Have to give a big thanks to the Majestics for having this picnic and to all the riders that came out and put it down, also want to thank big Mando for hooking me up on the pics for some up coming projects! Bubba thanks for the moley! This will be on vol.17 here are a few pics i took!
> 
> 
> ...


No problem homie! Here is a sample of whats to come!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:01 PM~15758453
> *No problem homie! Here is a sample of whats to come!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:27 PM~15758039
> *Society freewayfest!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:50 PM~15758310
> *Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you got some strong jeans in your blood! you 10 year old has your skills!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good mando nice flicks :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Nov 23 2009, 06:49 PM~15758983
> *:thumbsup: looking good mando nice flicks :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! I like the stuff you been posting! Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Art Buck, Riderz-4-Life, BigMandoAZ, 62wildcat, PHX CUSTOM TEES, az720, Lunas64, CHONGATOR


'sup :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 23 2009, 05:53 PM~15759062
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Art Buck, Riderz-4-Life, BigMandoAZ, 62wildcat, PHX CUSTOM TEES, az720, Lunas64, CHONGATOR
> 'sup :biggrin:
> *


"sup Art. See the pic of You, Me and Ruben? Chick Magnets Bro!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 08:50 PM~15758310
> *Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 23 2009, 06:57 PM~15759123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 07:08 PM~15759280
> *"sup Art. See the pic of You, Me and Ruben? Chick Magnets Bro!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Where was your hand Luna????


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 09:25 PM~15758726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DOPE SHOT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Nov 23 2009, 07:10 PM~15759297
> *DOPE SHOT!
> *


Thanks homie! Where you been Puro?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:11 PM~15759309
> *Thanks homie! Where you been Puro?
> *


BEEN HERE AND THERE, YOU KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE. CONGRATS ON THE NEW CLUB!
PURO


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 06:08 PM~15759280
> *"sup Art. See the pic of You, Me and Ruben? Chick Magnets Bro!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:10 PM~15759296
> *Where was your hand Luna????
> *



LOL!!! Good Pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:10 PM~15759296
> *Where was your hand Luna????
> *


What goes on at the Picnic stays at the picnic Homey! you know the rules!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 07:14 PM~15759354
> *What goes on at the Picnic stays at the picnic Homey! you know the rules!! :biggrin:
> *


nah, What happens in Vegas is posted on layitlow! 

What happens at the picnic is posted on the *AZ-SIDE!!!!*
:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

last one for tonight fellas!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 23 2009, 01:56 PM~15755835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww shit!!!!


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Stopping in to Meet Luna, Peoria IL to Phoenix!

Bad ass Ride Luna, very jealous of the weather and the city... I hate IL....lol


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 08:50 PM~15758310
> *Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Nov 23 2009, 06:57 PM~15759983
> *Stopping in to Meet Luna, Peoria IL to Phoenix!
> 
> Bad ass Ride Luna, very jealous of the weather and the city... I hate IL....lol
> ...


Good meeting you Gerry!! Thanks for stopping by! Thanks for the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:40 PM~15758881
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S A NICE PIC MANDO...... :thumbsup: 

I BORROWED THE ONE U SNAPPED OF ME IN GLENDALE NIGHT CRUISING
THE M & SON SHOW USING IT AS MY PROFILE PIC. GOOD WORK!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And here goes another great piece of embriodery done by Phx Tees! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 23 2009, 08:46 PM~15760708
> *And here goes another great piece of embriodery done by Phx Tees! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHIT HOMMIE....CAME OUT NICE! WHO EVER DID IT DUZ GOOD WORK FOR GOOD PRICES I HEARD :thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 23 2009, 03:00 PM~15756385
> *ON BEHALF OF THE AVONDALE MAJESTICS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND THE GENTE THAT SHOWED UP TO OUR 10TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC AT ESTRELLA PARK YESTERDAY , THERE WAS NO DRAMA JUST A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE KICKIN IT TOGETHER IN ONE SPOT HAVING A GOOD TIME LIKE IT SHOULD BE. THANK YOU ARIZONA
> RANDY MORENO
> *


thanx for having us homies whad a great time looking foward for next year good food and lots of people :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Nov 23 2009, 07:10 PM~15759297
> *DOPE SHOT!
> *


that's the homie big ed!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15759604
> *x2
> 
> awwwww shit!!!!
> *



Where the hell were you at yesterday homie!!!??? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15762109
> *Where the hell were you at yesterday homie!!!???  :angry:
> *


at home sick!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning A-Z ! how we doing? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2009, 06:19 AM~15764509
> *Good Morning A-Z ! how we doing? :biggrin:
> *


What up homie? :biggrin: Whats next for AZ?


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:44 PM~15758915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right buddy don't forget the slurpee buddy the slurpee LoL

Luna this one's for you LoL

Nice pic's Mando


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT IT DO ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 06:44 PM~15758915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 24 2009, 08:44 AM~15765217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats' right buddy all about the slurpee buddy LoL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 24 2009, 09:18 AM~15765469
> *Thats' right buddy all about the slurpee buddy LoL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 24 2009, 02:29 AM~15764218
> *at home sick!!!!
> *



DAT SUCKS HOMIE!!!! :twak:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF THE LAYITLOW HOMIES ! ! "  
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 24 2009, 09:28 AM~15765568
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUT UP MIKE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 AM~15765593
> *" HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF THE LAYITLOW HOMIES ! ! "
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> ...


HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TURKEY ! TURKEY ! TURKEY ! " WHERE ARE YOU ! "
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 










HAVE A GOOD DAY ! EVERYBODY......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 24 2009, 09:34 AM~15765615
> *WUT UP MIKE!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE? ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 24 2009, 02:29 AM~15764218
> *at home sick!!!!
> *


SICK IN THE HEAD.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 24 2009, 06:19 AM~15764509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some say it is so!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 24 2009, 10:03 AM~15765893
> *WHAT UP HOMIE? ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND?  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: BRING ON THAT TURKEY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 24 2009, 10:46 AM~15766316
> *whats sup homie, feeling better!!! :biggrin:
> yup and i keep hearing it was bad as hell sunday!!!
> some say it is so!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: YOU SHOULD HAVE DOWNED A BOTTLE OF DAYQUIL AND ROLLED THRU SUNDAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 24 2009, 10:46 AM~15766316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave: AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 AM~15766611
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


CANT WAIT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP GATO?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Times! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Az


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Aqui nomas mike ke rollo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 24 2009, 02:03 PM~15768067
> *Aqui nomas mike ke rollo
> *


CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAN


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

happy thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

happy thanksgiving to all layitlow familia in the world :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Nov 24 2009, 11:11 AM~15766572
> *:wave: AZ
> *


 " HAPPY ! HAPPY ! THANKSGIVING BIG ROACH "
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

HAVE A SAFE 4-DAY WEEKEND HOMIE. :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Nov 24 2009, 04:08 PM~15769275
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 uffin: uffin: Have a safe and happy thanksgiving my brother.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 24 2009, 02:02 PM~15768055
> *What's up Az
> *



HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 24 2009, 02:22 PM~15768223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


" HAPPY THANKSGIVING, MAKE SURE YOU A LOT !! " :nicoderm:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2009, 06:19 AM~15764509
> *Good Morning A-Z ! how we doing? :biggrin:
> *


 HELLO HOMIE,
IT IS GOOD TO KNOW, THAT THERE IS STILL A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE
LIKE YOU....

I AND MY KNIGHTS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR YOU. OH-YA AND
HAPPY THANKSGIVING, BE SAFE...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 24 2009, 08:00 AM~15764893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ALMOST TIME TO EAT , DRINK , AND BE HAPPY !.... HAVE A SAFE AND
HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIE !
:roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

HERE ARE A FEW FUNNY PICTURES,

:scrutinize: 1- PUMPKIN PIE RECIPE
:rofl:








:biggrin: 2- DOROTHY AT DINNER :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 3- SUNTAN TURKEYS









" HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 24 2009, 07:25 PM~15772047
> *HELLO HOMIE,
> IT IS GOOD TO KNOW, THAT THERE IS STILL A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE
> LIKE YOU....
> ...


Thanks Bro. Appreciate the kind words!! Good to have met you at the picnic Bro!!!
Enjoyed our talk!! :biggrin: We will ride along side you all out there!!!

Happy Thankgiving to you and your family!!! :biggrin: Peace!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Check it out lowriders in JAPAN!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15772044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15772044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!! *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15761005
> *THATS THE SHIT HOMMIE....CAME OUT NICE! WHO EVER DID IT DUZ GOOD WORK FOR GOOD PRICES I HEARD  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15772044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 24 2009, 10:52 AM~15766378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!! beat the cowboys!!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

OG PLAYER, SINGLE PUMP BITCH,COMPITA.... GLAD YOU LIKE THE PICS, I WAS JUST A DRUNK GUY TAKING PICS AND SUM CAME OUT O.K......I HAD A BEER IN ONE HAND A CAMERA IN D OTHER AND PULLING AROUND AN ICE CHEST......WTF


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

A lil' treat for after dinner.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Nov 24 2009, 08:29 PM~15772109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MULTI TALENTED


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15773864
> *HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


AND I THOUGHT I LIKED YOU OG!!!! LOL WANNA SIDE BET ON THE GAME?
I AM A COWBOYS FAN. :biggrin: GOOD LUCK AND HAVE A HAPPT THANKSGIVING! :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15773864
> *HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OG those are really cool pictures..............It just sucks that the RAIDERS will lose........... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 24 2009, 08:13 PM~15772781
> *Check it out lowriders in JAPAN!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Whats up! It was good to meet you Sunday.

You guys are multiplying like Rabbits! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:31 PM~15773864
> *HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15772781
> *Check it out lowriders in JAPAN!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15777087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

GO COWBOYS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Nov 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15777087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 25 2009, 09:43 AM~15777671
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 10:54 AM~15777782
> *:thumbsup:
> *



 Japan gets down too...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Since everyone is throwing out their turkey day wishes early... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 07:50 AM~15776279
> *AND I THOUGHT I LIKED YOU OG!!!! LOL  WANNA SIDE BET ON THE GAME?
> I AM A COWBOYS FAN.  :biggrin: GOOD LUCK AND HAVE A HAPPT THANKSGIVING! *



Same here but you a cowgirl fan so I changed my mind!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


Same to you have a safe and happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 25 2009, 08:28 AM~15776503
> *OG those are really cool pictures..............It just sucks that the RAIDERS will lose........... :biggrin:
> *


Whatever thats what you all said in the preseason and who won!!!! DA RAIDERS BABY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 10:32 AM~15778225
> *Same here but you a cowgirl fan so I changed my mind!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:
> Same to you have a safe and happy thanksgiving!!!
> *


Don't get me wrong. The Raiders are my JV team. Should be a good game. We gonna wager? I like Bud Lite! Go Cowboys! BTW the pics were cool! You Turkey!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 12:29 PM~15778811
> *Don't get me wrong. The Raiders are my JV team. Should be a good game. We gonna wager? I like Bud Lite! Go Cowboys! BTW the pics were cool! You Turkey!
> *



It's all good :biggrin: I got a 30 of bud Lite on it!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:31 PM~15773864
> *HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: come on now girl.aint gona happn.... GO DALLAS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 11:31 AM~15778826
> *It's all good  :biggrin:  I got a 30 of bud Lite on it!!!!
> *


30 pak it is Sister! Hey Big Mando. We gunna get drunk next weekend Bro. I got a 30 pak on the way!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 12:31 PM~15778826
> *It's all good  :biggrin:  I got a 30 of bud Lite on it!!!!
> *


DAMN AL, YOU GOT UR SELF A FREE 30 PK...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 25 2009, 11:46 AM~15778966
> *DAMN AL, YOU GOT UR SELF A FREE 30 PK...
> *


Ya Bro, this shit is easy!!!!  I got a few for you too Homey!! At the Majestics Toy Drive. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 01:00 PM~15779100
> *Ya Bro, this shit is easy!!!!   I got a few for you too Homey!! At the Majestics Toy Drive. :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 25 2009, 12:36 PM~15778878
> *:nono: come on now girl.aint gona happn....  GO DALLAS
> *



We will see :biggrin: Who is talking at the end of the game!!! ME :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 12:45 PM~15778957
> *30 pak it is Sister! Hey Big Mando. We gunna get drunk next weekend Bro. I got a 30 pak on the way!
> *



HAHAHAHAHA I'm gonna be sitting pretty with a 30 pak by my side!!!!





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 25 2009, 11:46 AM~15778966
> *DAMN AL, YOU GOT UR SELF A FREE 30 PK...
> *



NO!!!! <span style=\'color:blue\'>'WE"</span> got a free 30 pack!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Aint that right Luna???!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 25 2009, 09:17 AM~15776819
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



Thanks for the support


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 25 2009, 12:45 PM~15778957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will see, but you weren't talking to much after the SD vs Oak Game. :biggrin: 
LOL











OG, got love for you but there is no love in football!! 

I dont like Dallas but I have to say Dallas will take this one! 

Al, if Dallas loses you will have to rock an Oakland Jersey to the next show! 

So you better hope the "Boys" Win


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 25 2009, 02:28 PM~15779880
> *Hell yeah!!!!
> We will see, but you weren't talking to much after the SD vs Oak Game. :biggrin:
> LOL
> ...



I got love for you too but I hear you when it comes to football.. It's cause dallas and raiders are a big rival in my family I have 5 brothers and sisters 3 are dallas fans and 3 are raider fans so it's gonna be a good one this thanksgiving!!!! :biggrin: You know if I win You will be drinking it huh... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 02:36 PM~15779961
> *I got love for you too but I hear you when it comes to football.. It's cause dallas and raiders are a big rival in my family I have 5 brothers and sisters 3 are dallas fans and 3 are raider fans so it's gonna be a good one this thanksgiving!!!! :biggrin:  You know if I win You will be drinking it huh... :biggrin:
> *


You my Homegirl, Al is my Homeboy............... As for me, dont matter who wins. I'll be drinking someones beer after the game!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 25 2009, 02:39 PM~15779995
> *You my Homegirl, Al is my Homeboy............... As for me, dont matter who wins. I'll be drinking someones beer after the game!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



That's right :biggrin: Someones beer is gonna be gone!!!! You have a Happy Thanksgiving Homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 02:41 PM~15780008
> *That's right  :biggrin:  Someones beer is gonna be gone!!!! You have a Happy Thanksgiving Homie!!!
> *


 Happy Thanksgiving homegirl!!!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up Family! Just want to wish all of you a happy thanksgiving. Im packed up and ready to roll back home! Be safe and I'll see all of you soon. 

Much Love and Respect,

BigMando


*FYI: *_BigMando Photography /BigMandoaz.com is on vacation till after the New Year. I will be shooting photos at the Majestics Toy Drive (Dec 5th) and the Uce/Techniques Show (Dec 12th) as scheduled. Anything else like flyers, photo shoots etc, promotions will start back up after Jan 2nd. _


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Techniquesphx+Nov 25 2009 said:


> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[]
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hope to see all my AZ side brothers here :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHO GOING TO WIN ON THANKSGIVING DAY GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 02:21 PM~15779807
> *Thanks for the support
> *


GREENBAY!!!!GREENBAY!!!!GREENBAY!!!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up to all of arizona :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 25 2009, 01:07 PM~15779675
> *NO!!!!  <span style=\'color:blue\'>'WE"</span> got a free 30 pack!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    Aint that right Luna???!!!!
> *


You know ANY beer I have is game for all the Homies Bro!!! :biggrin: Thas why we Family!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 25 2009, 01:28 PM~15779880
> *Hell yeah!!!!
> We will see, but you weren't talking to much after the SD vs Oak Game. :biggrin:
> LOL
> ...


And if Dallas wins, you have to wear a Thonga to the next Show!! :0 Huh Fellas? HUH OG?

LOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 25 2009, 04:38 PM~15781777
> *WHO GOING TO WIN ON THANKSGIVING DAY GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHO CARES!!!!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15781881
> *WHO CARES!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving AZ!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 05:51 PM~15781875
> *:biggrin:
> And if Dallas wins, you have to wear a Thonga to the next Show!! :0  Huh Fellas? HUH OG?
> 
> ...


YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>The "Lowrider Style Car Wash" Pic's are up!!!!!
If you were there or not....
You got to see these pic's!!!!!</span>  
Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15781881
> *WHO CARES!!!!!!
> *


oh come on AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

RAIDER NATION


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up AZ.. I hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving


From the Soberanes Family


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Nov 25 2009, 08:20 PM~15783412
> *What's up AZ.. I hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving
> From the Soberanes Family
> *


  Diles a los Compadres happy turkey day


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Happy thanksgiving to all of LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB "

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 08:07 PM~15783293
> * RAIDER NATION
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 25 2009, 05:42 PM~15782329
> *oh come on AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


My Bad Homey!!! JV play the forst game tomorrow. To warm up for the REAL game!!! COWBOYS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

J69RAGTOP69, sancho guero, gordobig818, roadmaster95, TopDogg, OGPLAYER

'Sup Ya'll Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving and Enjoy the family like I will!!! :biggrin: AZ SIDE..... Have a Great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVINNG TO ALL THE AZ SIDE


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 09:44 PM~15784426
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVINNG TO ALL THE AZ SIDE
> *


you too homie i still have your number we will keep in touch joe happy thanksgivig!you and your family!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

gzking i wish you and familyand the brother of UCE a happy thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 09:15 PM~15784039
> *J69RAGTOP69, sancho guero, gordobig818, roadmaster95, TopDogg, OGPLAYER
> 
> 'Sup Ya'll Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving and Enjoy the family like I will!!! :biggrin: AZ SIDE..... Have a Great Thanksgiving!!!
> *


AL homie i wish you and your family a great thanksgiving !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. GO GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving To ALL THE AZ SIDE From.................










:biggrin:  Peace!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15784526
> *you too homie i still have your number we will keep in touch joe happy thanksgivig!you and your family!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you too carnal and your familia n all the AZ side


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 25 2009, 09:56 PM~15784602
> *Happy Thanksgiving To ALL THE AZ SIDE From.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: happy thanksgiving


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15784658
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: happy thanksgiving
> *


AL you and your family have a good thanksgiving,thank you from everything homie OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

OH GO GREEENBAY 10am game starts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:15 PM~15784828
> *OH GO GREEENBAY 10am game starts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :biggrin: raider nation bro


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ SIDERS :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

happy thanksgiving to all u az rider from INTRUDERS FAMILIA


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE AZ GENTE!
I THINK THIS TURKEY IS DONE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 09:08 PM~15783953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X10


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Nov 25 2009, 11:04 PM~15785454
> *X10
> *


that is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!tony **** is over rated he sux go ra, but my team is GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!10am its [email protected]#k loins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 25 2009, 11:34 PM~15785797
> *10am its [email protected]#k <span style=\'color:gray\'>GO RAIDERS!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL AZ SIDE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!!!!! To everyone


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ SIDE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Time to head to the East Siiiiide for this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Nov 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15731959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

TO AZ SIDE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Imperials would like to wish all da AZ side a happy and blessed thanksgiving.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ............*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ SIDE!
FROM YOUR FRIENDS TECHNIQUES C.C.


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 09:08 PM~15783953
> *
> 
> 
> ...













DALLAS COWBOYS.


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 26 2009, 10:42 AM~15789110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

COME ON GREENBAY LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
[]
[]
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Nov 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15788209
> *TO AZ SIDE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> *


x2


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Nov 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15788209
> *TO AZ SIDE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Nov 26 2009, 09:08 AM~15788272
> *Imperials would like to wish all da AZ side a happy and blessed thanksgiving.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 26 2009, 09:40 AM~15788529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

uffin: uffin: 

ALL MY HOMIES , HAVE A SAFE THANKSGIVING DAY !!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE AZ SIDE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to the AZSide from your homies from Identity Car Club Arizona!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 26 2009, 11:12 AM~15789424
> *COME ON GREENBAY LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Anybody know a place to get batteries


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2009, 10:33 PM~15785065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

heading out to the movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 25 2009, 11:26 AM~15778145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

how about the damn BOYS GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

IF YOU SEEN THE NEWS LATELY...THERE WAS A SHOOTING DOWN AT KMART ON 3RD STREET AND BASELINE. THIS WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE'S AUNT. SHE WAS A KINDERGARDEN TEACHER AT ST CATHERINES AND DID ALOT FOR THE SOUTH PHOENIX COMMUNITY AND ST CATHERINES CHURCH. ITS UNFORTUNATE SOME STUPID ASS HAD TAKE A LIFE FOR NOTHING....SHE SERIOUSLY DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO TAKE WHEN THEY TRIED TO ROB HER SO THEY TOOK HER LIFE. THE KILLER IS STILL ON THE LOOSE AND HOPEFULLY GETS CAUGHT.

ANYWAYS... THE FAMILY IS PLANNING TO DO A CARWASH TO PAY FOR EXPENSES AND I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON AS I GET IT.


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 26 2009, 07:46 PM~15793351
> *how about the damn BOYS GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15793480
> *IF YOU SEEN THE NEWS LATELY...THERE WAS A SHOOTING DOWN AT KMART ON 3RD STREET AND BASELINE. THIS WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE'S AUNT. SHE WAS A KINDERGARDEN TEACHER AT ST CATHERINES AND DID ALOT FOR THE SOUTH PHOENIX COMMUNITY AND ST CATHERINES CHURCH. ITS UNFORTUNATE SOME STUPID ASS HAD TAKE A LIFE FOR NOTHING....SHE SERIOUSLY DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO TAKE WHEN THEY TRIED TO ROB HER SO THEY TOOK HER LIFE. THE KILLER IS STILL ON THE LOOSE AND HOPEFULLY GETS CAUGHT.
> 
> ANYWAYS... THE FAMILY IS PLANNING TO DO A CARWASH TO PAY FOR EXPENSES AND I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON AS I GET IT.
> *


that's fucked up :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 26 2009, 07:46 PM~15793351
> *how about the damn BOYS GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Orale buddy!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

happy thankgiving luna64 good day and good games!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 26 2009, 07:19 PM~15793607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NUFF SAID!!! OOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEE 30 Pack baby!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 26 2009, 08:57 PM~15794401
> *happy thankgiving luna64 good day and good games!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yezzzzzzzzerrrr! And Tony "****" as you put it, had a great game too!!! Congrats on your win........... but as you put it, you beats the "LOINS"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15793480
> *IF YOU SEEN THE NEWS LATELY...THERE WAS A SHOOTING DOWN AT KMART ON 3RD STREET AND BASELINE. THIS WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE'S AUNT. SHE WAS A KINDERGARDEN TEACHER AT ST CATHERINES AND DID ALOT FOR THE SOUTH PHOENIX COMMUNITY AND ST CATHERINES CHURCH. ITS UNFORTUNATE SOME STUPID ASS HAD TAKE A LIFE FOR NOTHING....SHE SERIOUSLY DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO TAKE WHEN THEY TRIED TO ROB HER SO THEY TOOK HER LIFE. THE KILLER IS STILL ON THE LOOSE AND HOPEFULLY GETS CAUGHT.
> 
> ANYWAYS... THE FAMILY IS PLANNING TO DO A CARWASH TO PAY FOR EXPENSES AND I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON AS I GET IT.
> *


damn bro sorry to hear that homie but keep us updated so we can come by and help out this family.......... this shit brings back the memories from the day they kicked in my door!!!! fuckin assholes!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SPIRIT CARCLUB & BIG GEMINI
PEEP THE VIDEO...............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcuURdP75ag...player_embedded


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 27 2009, 12:06 AM~15795467
> *SPIRIT CARCLUB & BIG GEMINI
> PEEP THE VIDEO...............
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcuURdP75ag...player_embedded
> *


damn that was a nice video!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN IM STILL FULL.


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
[
[]
[]
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















[/
]


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15793480
> *IF YOU SEEN THE NEWS LATELY...THERE WAS A SHOOTING DOWN AT KMART ON 3RD STREET AND BASELINE. THIS WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE'S AUNT. SHE WAS A KINDERGARDEN TEACHER AT ST CATHERINES AND DID ALOT FOR THE SOUTH PHOENIX COMMUNITY AND ST CATHERINES CHURCH. ITS UNFORTUNATE SOME STUPID ASS HAD TAKE A LIFE FOR NOTHING....SHE SERIOUSLY DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO TAKE WHEN THEY TRIED TO ROB HER SO THEY TOOK HER LIFE. THE KILLER IS STILL ON THE LOOSE AND HOPEFULLY GETS CAUGHT.
> 
> ANYWAYS... THE FAMILY IS PLANNING TO DO A CARWASH TO PAY FOR EXPENSES AND I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON AS I GET IT.
> *


 " LET US KNOW WHEN THE CARWASH IS, WERE THERE FOR YOU HOMIE ! "

WHAT WAS HER NAME, SO WE CAN SAY A PRAYER TO GOD FOR HER.

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2009, 09:58 PM~15794413
> *NUFF SAID!!! OOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEE 30 Pack baby!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I GOT YOU I AM A WOMAN OF MY WORD!!!!!! :thumbsup: WHEN AND WHERE? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 27 2009, 10:36 AM~15797038
> *I GOT YOU I AM A WOMAN OF MY WORD!!!!!!  :thumbsup:    WHEN AND WHERE?  :biggrin:
> *


BABYGIRL, ALL THAT TALK...LOL. LETS SEE THAT THONG.... :biggrin:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

How bout them Cowboys


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanksgiving Weekend Sale Going on NOW!!!!

store.ogabel.com


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Nov 27 2009, 12:10 PM~15797709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 27 2009, 11:28 AM~15797406
> *BABYGIRL, ALL THAT TALK...LOL. LETS SEE THAT THONG.... :biggrin:
> *


NAW MANDO IS THE ONE WHO HAS TO WEAR IT I AIN'T SHOWING YOU A DAMN THING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 27 2009, 02:06 PM~15798407
> *NAW MANDO IS THE ONE WHO HAS TO WEAR IT I AIN'T SHOWING YOU A DAMN THING!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn. i'll pass then.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 27 2009, 02:12 PM~15798440
> *damn. i'll pass then.... :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha were mando at? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 27 2009, 01:13 PM~15798445
> *hahahahaha were mando at?  :biggrin:
> *


He is In Yuma with Family!!!! I will pass on the Thong too!! But the beer will flow with me!!! is there anything going in this weekend??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WUT UP WUT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 27 2009, 09:36 AM~15797038
> *I GOT YOU I AM A WOMAN OF MY WORD!!!!!!  :thumbsup:    WHEN AND WHERE?  :biggrin:
> *


Careful now!!!!! Will you be at the Majestics Toy Drive? Dec 5th.
Whats going down this weekend???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 27 2009, 01:32 PM~15798568
> *WUT UP WUT UP AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


Whats up Homey!!! You got the Redskins this weekend...... Gooo Skins!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

LEFTOVERS ANYONE


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 27 2009, 02:23 PM~15798498
> *He is In Yuma with Family!!!! I will pass on the Thong too!! But the beer will flow with me!!! is there anything going in this weekend??
> *


i havnt heard of anything yet?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Nov 27 2009, 04:12 PM~15799305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Show Cars Come Out!!!!!
Details soon.....</span>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 27 2009, 03:54 PM~15799155
> *Careful now!!!!! Will you be at the Majestics Toy Drive? Dec 5th.
> Whats going down this weekend???
> *



Yeah I will be there :biggrin: Don't know what's going on this weekend!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanksgiving Weekend Sale Going on NOW!!!!

store.ogabel.com


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 27 2009, 06:15 PM~15800790
> *:wave:
> *


What up Bro!! :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies from the big bad *AZ SIDE* ??????????????


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

So what's up with. Lrm show this year. Any date :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 27 2009, 07:59 PM~15801244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qvo homies? Hope you all had a good thanksgiving... :nicoderm:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 27 2009, 08:39 PM~15801587
> *whats up homies from the big bad AZ SIDE ??????????????
> *


'SUP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HOWS THE SOUTH SIDE VATO?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

BIG BAD AZ LATE NITE TOKE :420:  

hope all of AZ had a happy thanksgiving  

peace


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 27 2009, 03:55 PM~15799161
> *Whats up Homey!!! You got the Redskins this weekend...... Gooo Skins!!
> *



:angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :no: :no: I don't think so buddy!!! Eagles all the way!! We will show your "BOYS" how to beat the Redskins Sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 27 2009, 08:39 PM~15801587
> *whats up homies from the big bad AZ SIDE ??????????????
> *



'Sup homie!? :wave: How was your Thanksgiving buddy?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 27 2009, 10:31 PM~15802761
> *'SUP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HOWS THE SOUTH SIDE VATO?
> *



:biggrin: Que pasa buddy? :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 27 2009, 10:58 PM~15802968
> *:angry:  :angry:  :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:  I don't think so buddy!!! Eagles all the way!! We will show your "BOYS" how to beat the Redskins Sunday!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I WANNA SEE THAT BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 27 2009, 11:02 PM~15802993
> *:biggrin: Que pasa buddy?  :wave:
> *


NADA, BUDDY TIME TO GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 27 2009, 11:13 PM~15803052
> *NADA, BUDDY TIME TO GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Me too! :420: :420:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 27 2009, 09:58 PM~15802968
> *:angry:  :angry:  :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:  I don't think so buddy!!! Eagles all the way!! We will show your "BOYS" how to beat the Redskins Sunday!!!  :biggrin:
> *


My my. How soon we forget how the Boys beat ur Eagles a few weeks ago! Painful I know! Good luck.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 27 2009, 09:22 PM~15802014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man bro the turkey almost got up and ran when he saw me!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Its at the M& Sons in Glendale...... :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

What up AZ Side,myself and Big AL have talked to the owner of famous sams on 43rd and glendale,he is allowing us to cruise over there after the Majestics toy drive next week.We should be having a show there one friday night a month,along with drink specials inside.We will keep you posted.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Whats up everybody !!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Nov 28 2009, 12:11 PM~15805748
> *What up AZ Side,myself and Big AL have talked to the owner of famous sams on 43rd and glendale,he is allowing us to cruise over there after the Majestics toy drive next week.We should be having a show there one friday night a month,along with drink specials inside.We will keep you posted.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Nov 28 2009, 12:11 PM~15805748
> *What up AZ Side,myself and Big AL have talked to the owner of famous sams on 43rd and glendale,he is allowing us to cruise over there after the Majestics toy drive next week.We should be having a show there one friday night a month,along with drink specials inside.We will keep you posted.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

PHX CUSTOM TEES :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15805197
> *Its at the M& Sons in Glendale...... :cheesy:
> *


ISNT THE CARWASH AT THE M&SONS ON 35th AVE


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















]
]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15805190
> *yeah bro it was reall good, how you been homie???
> man bro the turkey almost got up and ran when he saw me!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aqui nomas homie... same old same ol carnal... 


Just trying to survive same as everyone :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15805190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: DAMN HOMIE, WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT!!! :biggrin: LOLzzzz J/K BUDDY!! :biggrin:



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MANDOS69C/10, BigMandoAZ




:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 'SUP BIG MANDO AZ!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Nov 28 2009, 12:11 PM~15805748
> *What up AZ Side,myself and Big AL have talked to the owner of famous sams on 43rd and glendale,he is allowing us to cruise over there after the Majestics toy drive next week.We should be having a show there one friday night a month,along with drink specials inside.We will keep you posted.
> *


sounds good to me  what up guero :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 28 2009, 01:43 PM~15806241
> *ISNT THE CARWASH AT THE M&SONS ON 35th AVE
> *


So come out all Hoppers and WIN THE MASSIVE TROPHY!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Nov 28 2009, 01:37 PM~15806203
> *PHX CUSTOM TEES  :wave:
> *


WAS KRAKIN CHANO..........


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anything going on tomorrow?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 27 2009, 10:08 AM~15796909
> *" LET US KNOW WHEN THE CARWASH IS, WERE THERE FOR YOU HOMIE ! "
> 
> WHAT WAS HER NAME, SO WE CAN SAY A PRAYER TO GOD FOR HER.
> ...



The lady that was shot was Luz Estela Navarro


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

_*Say This is my first time posting on AZ side I Roll with Lowrider Style CC and I just had one question , Does any one know where to find the cheapest tires in AZ for my low low ? I am looking for Tire size 175/70/14. If any one knows pm me I need to get my car Back on the Road ! I am willing to buy used ones if any ones got any! *_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Nov 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15807954
> *Say This is my first time posting on AZ side I Roll with Lowrider Style CC and I just had one question , Does any one know where to find the cheapest tires in AZ for my low low ? I am looking for Tire size 175/70/14. If any one knows pm me I need to get my car Back on the Road ! I am willing to buy used ones if any ones got any!
> *


did you hit up pepboys?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 28 2009, 01:22 PM~15805137
> *Club Unity!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 28 2009, 05:13 PM~15807311
> *sounds good to me   what up guero :biggrin:
> *


what up homie,I will be hitting you up some time this week.


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

Whats up az side ?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

here is another event from "Total Street Status"


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Nov 28 2009, 09:59 PM~15809083
> *here is another event from "Total Street Status"
> 
> 
> ...


whats the date ?? i do not see it on the flyer


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

dec 19 th


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We need all the show cars we can get out there also...... :biggrin:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Nov 28 2009, 07:20 PM~15808136
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



'Sup Mr Sergio! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 28 2009, 02:16 PM~15806415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben's custom wheels..... 602-763-6980


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Nov 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15807954
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980</span>*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 28 2009, 09:49 PM~15809542
> *yes sir i hear you!!!
> hahahahahaha you crazy!!!
> ben's custom wheels.....  602-763-6980
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Ya sabes how I roll buddy!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















]
]

te]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYTHING CRACKIN TODAY?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Support your loco lowrider club! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15809316
> *ISNT THIS ON A THURSDAY NIGHT *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD FELLAS 
djsire, PHXROJOE, Lowrider Style CC, BigMandoAZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 29 2009, 11:19 AM~15812494
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Simon...
> Its on a club night....
> There will be alot of party people...
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:32 AM~15812576
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Simon...
> Its on a club night....
> There will be alot of party people...
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2009, 10:48 AM~15812287
> *ANYTHING CRACKIN TODAY?
> *


 THE MAJESTICS WILL BE CRUISING THE SS TODAY!!!  
ANYONE ELSE???? :biggrin:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15813216
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE CRUISING THE SS TODAY!!!
> ANYONE ELSE???? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 29 2009, 01:35 PM~15813216
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE CRUISING THE SS TODAY!!!
> ANYONE ELSE???? :biggrin:
> *


ENCANTO PARK THEN TO THE DIRTY SOUTH......


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 29 2009, 11:30 AM~15812573
> *WHATS GOOD FELLAS
> djsire, PHXROJOE, Lowrider Style CC, BigMandoAZ
> *



Whats going on? how u been?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 29 2009, 11:30 AM~15812573
> *WHATS GOOD FELLAS
> djsire, PHXROJOE, Lowrider Style CC, BigMandoAZ
> *


what's up smiley602!!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















]
]

te]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up Homies! Just got back from spending time with the familia back home! Man we killed alot of budlights this weekend!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Posted a few more pics from the Majestics picnic on my thread.
More Pics Click Here


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15815592
> *Posted a few more pics from the Majestics picnic on my thread.
> More Pics Click Here
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Luna your a star!!!!! :0


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

http://i36.tinypic.com/sewyea.jpg


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

PLEASE VOTE FOR OUR FRIEND ABBY!!!!
Shes a finalist for Quinceanera of the Month. 
And she needs the most votes in order to win,,,,So help out homies..

SHe is Abby from Elmhurst Il.
top row middle 

http://www.quinceanerasmagazine.com/quince...a-of-the-month#
THanks, And fuck all you pedos :biggrin:
ALSO YOU CAN VOTE EVERYDAY, PLEASE KEEP ON VOTING


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 28 2009, 10:03 PM~15809623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie thanks for the business!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 30 2009, 07:18 AM~15820294
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 30 2009, 08:30 AM~15820611
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:x: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 30 2009, 07:46 AM~15820401
> *:wave:
> *


que onda homie


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey say these words out loud three times as fast as you can...


PINK CHEESE GREEN GHOST


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Nov 30 2009, 03:55 AM~15819894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WA'SAPPNIN BUDDIES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 30 2009, 12:32 PM~15822654
> *WA'SAPPNIN BUDDIES!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 30 2009, 10:47 AM~15821669
> *Hey say these words out loud three times as fast as you can...
> PINK CHEESE GREEN GHOST
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



works better if you shout it at a Bed Bath and Beyond store


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Nov 30 2009, 10:47 AM~15821669
> *Hey say these words out loud three times as fast as you can...
> SOFA KING WEE TODD IT!!!!! </span>
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
@ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS 
STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
DONATIONS ARE MUCH APPRECIATED THANKS!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2009, 03:58 PM~15824380
> *try these loud and fast!!!
> EYE SOFA KING WEE TODD IT!!!!! *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHATS GOING HECTOR ! . :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" WHATS GOING ON , WHATS GOING ON , HECTOR " :loco:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 30 2009, 04:58 PM~15824934
> *SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
> @ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS
> STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

SAY MACHINE GUN OVER AND OVER AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 30 2009, 05:26 PM~15825188
> * EYE SOFA KING WEE TODD IT!!!!!
> *


SAY MACHINE GUN OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 30 2009, 04:58 PM~15824934
> *SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
> @ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS
> STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
> ...


_Any relation to Luis Miranda?_


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
@ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS 
STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
DONATIONS TO HELP OUT WITH BILLS ARE APPRECIATED THANKS!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 30 2009, 06:29 PM~15825905
> *Any relation to Luis Miranda?
> *


yes, Homie's wife


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WTF!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















]
]

te]
[/


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 30 2009, 06:40 PM~15826035
> *That is some funny shit! </span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>AlleyBoy Productions & AZ StreetKings DVD will be filming this show for the up coming video "King of the Calles"!!!!!!
Lets show the world Az finest!!!!!!</span>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 30 2009, 06:37 PM~15825995
> *yes, Homie's wife
> *


_Wish you the best of luck with the fund raiser, and our best and prayers to Joann, Luis and family._


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 30 2009, 05:33 PM~15825962
> *SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
> @ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS
> STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
> ...


Our thoughts and Prayers go out to the Miranda Family. We will be there to support you! :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 30 2009, 09:02 PM~15827812
> *Wish you the best of luck with the fund raiser, and our best and prayers to Joann, Luis and family.
> *


x2


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15825962
> *SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
> @ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS
> STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
> ...


MY PRAYERS ARE WITH THE MARANDA FAM. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSE.


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15825962
> *Us and the Miranda's go way back to the AZ Allience days then i went to prison.....
> Your all in our Prayers....
> But we'll be there!!!!!! </span>
> ...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Whats going on THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15825962
> *SUNDAY DEC. 6, 2009
> @ THE 7 ELEVEN ON 59THAVE AND THOMAS
> STARTS @ 8AM BRING OUT THE RIDES TO SUPPORT US
> ...


Sorry To Hear About Your Loss!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up og??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 AM~15833092
> *whats up og??
> *


What up homie? How are things with you and the family?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TortaTuesday!!! POST EM UP!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up neto?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 1 2009, 03:09 PM~15835484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 1 2009, 03:02 PM~15836127
> *What up neto?
> *


Wut up Mikey Mike! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 1 2009, 10:55 AM~15833108
> *What up homie? How are things with you and the family?
> *


things are alot better thanks for asking............ we had a good thanksgiving, at the end of the day i have alot of things to be thankful for!!

and you??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WE HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE ON DEC 12TH 2009![/i][/b]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2009, 06:35 PM~15837713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA ITS GOING TO BE A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2009, 06:35 PM~15837713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Very Nice! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 05:52 PM~15837916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 06:23 PM~15838329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UM.....NOTED!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 07:23 PM~15838329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks painful!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 05:43 PM~15835188
> *TortaTuesday!!! POST EM UP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65+Dec 1 2009, 04:11 PM~15836247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about the beging of the day? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15837916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2009, 06:35 PM~15837713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15837916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

wutt up jay :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 1 2009, 09:15 PM~15839809
> *wutt up jay :wave:
> *


Not much ! and U :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 1 2009, 06:08 PM~15837358
> *things are alot better thanks for asking............ we had a good thanksgiving, at the end of the day i have alot of things to be thankful for!!
> 
> and you??
> *


I am glad things are going good for you. I am good had a great thanksgiving with the family then went to the southside and kicked it at my brothers had fun.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15837916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 1 2009, 06:35 PM~15837713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats good!!!! are you going to the toy drive on sat????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

no more "lowrider general" section....................................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

This move threw me for a loop this morning! :uh:


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 08:31 AM~15843571
> *This move threw me for a loop this morning! :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man I was trippin!!! :0 Ruben From Techniques hit me up about Az Side missing!!!
There is another in Post ur Rides, but its not this one! I was about ready to open up a can of you know what on LIL !!! But since I found it, I will open up a can of Bud Lite!!! :biggrin: Cheers!!! Cant wait for this weekend I have wiped down my car 10 times already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

THIS SHOULD PISS SOME PEOPLE OFF :angry: 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15839060
> *Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> 
> Set schedule:
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 10:51 AM~15845204
> *THIS SHOULD PISS SOME PEOPLE OFF :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



X2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 2 2009, 08:31 AM~15843571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and cans of coronas for me :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 09:51 AM~15845204
> *THIS SHOULD PISS SOME PEOPLE OFF :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Ok so I am confused.....was the Phoenix stop that they listed before the same as the Lowrider Magazine show.......or was it an entirely different show...... :dunno: 

These two magazines were not doing the show together right??????????????


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 11:43 AM~15845936
> *Ok so I am confused.....was the Phoenix stop that they listed before the same as the Lowrider Magazine show.......or  was it an entirely different show...... :dunno:
> 
> These two magazines were not doing the show together right??????????????
> *


yeah my mistake there different shows.i called yollanda from lrm and she said as far as she knew theres gonna be a lrm show here in phoenix.
sorry about that guys , that would have been clean to have two big events like that.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 2 2009, 11:43 AM~15845936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......right on.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 10:48 AM~15846027
> *yeah my mistake there different shows.i called yollanda from lrm and she said as far as she knew theres gonna be a lrm show here in phoenix.
> sorry about that guys , that would have been clean to have two big events like that.
> *


Good detective work Jeremy!  Look at the chi chi's above for your reward... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 10:21 AM~15844779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 2 2009, 12:03 PM~15846192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'SUP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 10:51 AM~15845204
> *THIS SHOULD PISS SOME PEOPLE OFF :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:angry: :angry: :yessad: :yessad: SO THE DATE OF MARCH 7, 2010 PHOENIX STOP IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN THEN????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 2 2009, 12:32 PM~15846581
> *:angry:  :angry:  :yessad:  :yessad: SO THE DATE OF MARCH 7, 2010 PHOENIX STOP IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN THEN????
> *


I think Jeremy said it is as far LRM, just not both magazines like it was inteded  

Don't quote me on this :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 12:03 PM~15846192
> *Good detective work Jeremy!   Look at the chi chi's above for your reward... :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks art :biggrin: 








for meeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 01:02 PM~15846957
> *thanks art :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 2 2009, 12:32 PM~15846581
> *:angry:  :angry:  :yessad:  :yessad: SO THE DATE OF MARCH 7, 2010 PHOENIX STOP IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN THEN????
> *


for lrm yes, the other one no.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

aw shit a was going crazy looking for az side on lowrider general :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 12:03 PM~15846192
> *Good detective work Jeremy!   Look at the chi chi's above for your reward... :0  :biggrin:
> *


those should be my chi chi's. I'm the one that informed that fucker about the mix up. lol


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 2 2009, 01:02 PM~15846957
> *thanks art :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pinchi Jeremy, taking all the credit. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15847891
> *those should be my chi chi's. I'm the one that informed that fucker about the mix up. lol
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:nicoderm: whts up AZ!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh by the way!!!
Its only 5$ to go in to the club!!!!!!
And its through them that this is all possible.....
Plus you can see some fine drunk hynas and get your drink on!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackin az???


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Got to get use to this Regional shit. keep clicking the general link...

Anything else going on this sunday?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 2 2009, 05:50 PM~15850430
> *Got to get use to this Regional shit. keep clicking the general link...
> 
> Anything else going on this sunday?
> *


whats on sunday???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

toy drive on saturday!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's wats up homie's on sunday! :biggrin: 

SUNDAY DEC. 6 2009 CASTLES N COASTERS..CAR SHOW!!..MOVE IN AT 7AM-10;30 AM.... $$$25 FEE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2009, 04:51 PM~15850449
> *whats on sunday???
> *


Luis Miranda car wash for his wife.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:worship: az side!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

0 :biggrin: 0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jcardenas602 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Nov 30 2009, 05:47 PM~15825416
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill be there!!..  is this the lady from the k mart shooting??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

[/quote]SUNDAY DEC. 6 2009 CASTLES N COASTERS..CAR SHOW!!..MOVE IN AT 7AM-10;30 AM.... $$$25 FEE
[/quote]


WHOS DOING THIS SHOW


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

SUNDAY DEC. 6 2009 CASTLES N COASTERS..CAR SHOW!!..MOVE IN AT 7AM-10;30 AM.... $$$25 FEE
[/quote]
WHOS DOING THIS SHOW
[/quote]

PHOENIX RIDERZ are


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD ART

COO IS THERE A CLASS FOR MY JETTA EL COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

AZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CRUISE THIS FRIDAY ON 75TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 2 2009, 08:01 PM~15853371
> *WHATS GOOD ART
> 
> COO IS THERE A CLASS FOR MY JETTA EL COCHINO :biggrin:
> *


What up Smiley! 

I dont know what classes they are having....not a low low show, but we are going anyway! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You better have El Cochino ready..... The Cube is gonna be out for revenge! :roflmao: :roflmao: gotta get my bags warmed up first!!! j/k


----------



## chillanjr (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Lunas64,
Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season. 
I hope you all enjoy these pictures of some of the things I can do.
I make any type of custom chain you can think of. I also specialize in custom pendants, medallions, and earrings.

If you have any questions or ideas for the perfect gift this year, hit me up at 480-694-7186 or by email: [email protected]

Talk to you all soon!
Carlos Hillan Jr.










[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/9086/dsc5041f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6366/dsc5023f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/8987/dsc5047f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6319/dsc5049fjpg1.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5770/dsc5049f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/9500/dsc5035fg.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3489/dsc5043f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5048/dsc5059f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1323/dsc5045f.th.jpg]
[img=http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5613/dsc5029f2.th.jpg]


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....
]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

SUNDAY DEC. 6 2009 CASTLES N COASTERS..CAR SHOW!!..MOVE IN AT 7AM-10;30 AM.... $$$25 FEE
[/quote]
WHOS DOING THIS SHOW
[/quote]



HAHAHA! You asked who is "Doing" this show not who's going to this show! oops......Phoenix Riderz are not throwing this, just attending.... :around: 

I forgot who is throwing it......Jacob has a homie that is in the club that is throwing it....I think they are mini trucks...... :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15853671
> *CRUISE THIS FRIDAY ON 75TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL?
> *



What time?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853818
> *Hey Lunas64,
> Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
> Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season.
> ...


very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[]
[]
[
*Alright homies here is the official flyer for the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive! *
















]
]

te]
[/
[/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Dec 2 2009, 01:04 PM~15846996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> SUNDAY DEC. 6 2009 CASTLES N COASTERS..CAR SHOW!!..MOVE IN AT 7AM-10;30 AM.... $$$25 FEE


WHOS DOING THIS SHOW
[/quote]
HAHAHA! You asked who is "Doing" this show not who's going to this show! oops......Phoenix Riderz are not throwing this, just attending.... :around: 

I forgot who is throwing it......Jacob has a homie that is in the club that is throwing it....I think they are mini trucks...... :dunno:
[/quote]
Severed Ties is throwing the show


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 10:33 PM~15853913
> *What time?
> *


JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE..SEEING IF ANYONE IS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853811
> *What up Smiley!
> 
> I dont know what classes they are having....not a low low show, but we are going anyway! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



LOL GOOD TIMES BRO EL COCHINO IS ALWAYS READY TO CHIP :biggrin: WHO IS THROWING THE SHOW DO YOU KNOW


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> WHOS DOING THIS SHOW


HAHAHA! You asked who is "Doing" this show not who's going to this show! oops......Phoenix Riderz are not throwing this, just attending.... :around: 

I forgot who is throwing it......Jacob has a homie that is in the club that is throwing it....I think they are mini trucks...... :dunno:
[/quote]
Severed Ties is throwing the show
[/quote]

Right! Thats who it is. Thank you.



> JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE..SEEING IF ANYONE IS DOWN :biggrin:


Well throw out a time so that way poeple can see if they want to roll with you...... :werd: :loco:  :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 2 2009, 08:46 PM~15854195
> *LOL GOOD TIMES BRO  EL COCHINO IS ALWAYS READY TO CHIP  :biggrin:  WHO IS THROWING THE SHOW DO YOU KNOW
> *


"Severed Ties" :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HA HA I JUST READ IT OOOPS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 2 2009, 05:50 PM~15850430
> *Got to get use to this Regional shit. keep clicking the general link...
> 
> Anything else going on this sunday?
> *


X2


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

" WHATS GOING ON HOMEGIRL !!! "

HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU, GOOD I HOPE....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 2 2009, 06:28 PM~15851018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit if you put it out there everyone will go!!!!

*I'M DOWN!!!!!!*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15853671
> *CRUISE THIS FRIDAY ON 75TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL?
> *


lets do it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15853671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15853913
> *What time?
> *


X2


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> *QUOTE(MARINATE @ Dec 2 2009, 09:20 PM)
> CRUISE THIS FRIDAY ON 75TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL?*


IF YOU BUILD IT......
THEY WILL COME......


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 2 2009, 09:34 PM~15853944
> *he could even do car clubs charms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853818
> *Hey Lunas64,
> Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
> Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season.
> ...


he could do car club charms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2009, 09:42 PM~15854118
> *JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE..SEEING IF ANYONE IS DOWN :biggrin:
> *


NEW IMAGE is always down


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Dec 3 2009, 11:56 AM~15859136
> *NEW IMAGE is always down
> *


LETS DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

7PM AT THE FILIBERTOS! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 3 2009, 11:33 AM~15859621
> *7PM AT THE FILIBERTOS! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: We are Few,We are proud, We are a little :loco: :loco:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15859621
> *7PM AT THE FILIBERTOS! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15859621
> *7PM AT THE FILIBERTOS! :biggrin:
> *


I'll roll by after work


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:14 AM~15857410
> *he could do car club charms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2009, 04:03 PM~15861680
> *
> *


what up Ben


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Ruben form Techniques CC "back n the day" on his way to Vegas!!! :biggrin:
> He is still doin it!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up AZ Side!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:14 AM~15857410
> *he could do car club charms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853818
> *Hey Lunas64,
> Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
> Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

lowrider style car club from glendale chapter arizona we are have a car wash on 12-06-2009 on sunday auto zone address is 11209 north. 19th ave between peoria and cactus support us. :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 3 2009, 04:59 PM~15862301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats true huh, but he keeps doing his damn thing!!!!!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 3 2009, 07:58 PM~15864289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> > Ruben form Techniques CC "back n the day" on his way to Vegas!!! :biggrin:
> > He is still doin it!!!
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> > Ruben form Techniques CC "back n the day" on his way to Vegas!!! :biggrin:
> > He is still doin it!!!
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO HOMIE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Dec 3 2009, 10:14 PM~15866137
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


damn every single time there are different cars on that trailer!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15859621
> *7PM AT THE FILIBERTOS! :biggrin:
> *


simon we be there


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 4 2009, 03:16 AM~15868071
> *simon we be there
> *


burrito time :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

[
And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....
]
[/


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

AZ side...  :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853818
> *Hey Lunas64,
> Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
> Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Dec 4 2009, 06:59 AM~15868429
> *[
> Hey that looks like mine! LOL!!!!
> Good looking out homie!!!!!
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHOS ALL GOING TO THE WEST SIDE CRUZ TODAY? YOU GUYS SHOULD STOP BY MACAYOS ON THE WAY OUT. HAVE A








OR A


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN? WE ROLLING TOPLESS TODAY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ? on saturday dec 19th my homie from Intimidation c.c from Guadalupe are having a parade on the main street. i know there is a toy drive that day but this is actually at sundown cause its like a little light parade. he told me to ask if all the homies from az would help out with thier rides to make this a better event...... please call me, ben, for more info!! (602) 763-6980 thanks homies


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 4 2009, 10:56 AM~15870248
> *WHAT UP BEN? WE ROLLING TOPLESS TODAY?
> *


yes sir, and you know it homie!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up ernie?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Dec 4 2009, 11:03 AM~15870324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin: :wave: SO YOU GUYS ARE ROLLING "TOPLESS"???? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: MAKE SURE YOU ARE WEARING PASTIES!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 4 2009, 11:03 AM~15870324
> *yes sir, and you know it homie!!!!
> *


topless is always better :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Dec 4 2009, 12:54 PM~15872099
> *topless is always better :biggrin:
> *


You guys quit Braggin!!! :angry: I am jealous that I cant go topless!! If you own a Ragtop, you owe me a beer!!!! Mikey, Benny and Thomas!!! :biggrin: Gonna get drunk on you guys!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 02:04 PM~15872185
> *You guys quit Braggin!!!  :angry: I am jealous that I cant go topless!! If you own a Ragtop, you owe me a beer!!!! Mikey, Benny and Thomas!!!  :biggrin: Gonna get drunk on you guys!
> *


quit bitchin and drive with your head out the window!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 4 2009, 01:29 PM~15872398
> *quit bitchin and drive with your head out the window!!!!!
> *


Thats's what I was gonna say!!!!! just like the Pet Detective!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 4 2009, 02:43 PM~15872542
> *Thats's what I was gonna say!!!!!  just like the Pet Detective!!! :biggrin:
> *


the pet detective had a monte too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND SWITCH UP!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 02:04 PM~15872185
> *You guys quit Braggin!!!  :angry: I am jealous that I cant go topless!! If you own a Ragtop, you owe me a beer!!!! Mikey, Benny and Thomas!!!  :biggrin: Gonna get drunk on you guys!
> *


SEE YOU AT MACAYOS


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853818
> *Hey Lunas64,
> Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
> Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season.
> ...


trying to help out a friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 4 2009, 03:50 PM~15873130
> *AND SWITCH UP!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hopp it hector!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS AT THE TOY DRIVE TOMORROW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 4 2009, 02:04 PM~15872185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 4 2009, 02:43 PM~15872542
> *Thats's what I was gonna say!!!!!  just like the Pet Detective!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 4 2009, 03:50 PM~15873130
> *AND SWITCH UP!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM UR RIDE IS FUKIN TIGHT ESE,,,,,,WAT ELSE R U GONNA DO TO IT?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 4 2009, 07:09 PM~15875177
> *DAM UR RIDE IS FUKIN TIGHT ESE,,,,,,WAT ELSE R U GONNA DO TO IT?
> *


Half speaker wall like Mike from Unity CC had!!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone party up at exit 7 in Glendale?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anything going on this sunday?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anything going on this sunday?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Luna???? Got That 30 waiting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, all you crazy fools tuffin out the cold at the Filibertos, had a good time talkin Layitlow!!! I know all you fools are in Off Topic !! :biggrin: Lets do this again!!! Maybe in the parking lot of Macayos next time! Good times fellas!!  Word of the night: OOOOORRRRRRAAAAAALLLLLEEEEEEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15877016
> *Hey, all you crazy fools tuffin out the cold at the Filibertos, had a good time talkin Layitlow!!! I know all you fools are in Off Topic !! :biggrin: Lets do this again!!! Maybe in the parking lot of Macayos next time! Good times fellas!!   Word of the night: OOOOORRRRRRAAAAAALLLLLEEEEEEE!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 4 2009, 09:25 PM~15877009
> *What up Luna???? Got That 30 waiting!!! :biggrin:
> *


Jus make sure it on ice Homegirl!!! :biggrin: Looking forward to meeting you!
See you tomorrow!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 10:27 PM~15877026
> *Jus make sure it on ice Homegirl!!!  :biggrin: Looking forward to meeting you!
> See you tomorrow!
> *



It will be nice and cold!!!! I'll leave it in the trunk overnight and it will be cold :biggrin: ... See you manana!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, OGPLAYER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 4 2009, 10:04 PM~15876825
> *Anyone party up at exit 7 in Glendale?
> *


been there once....kinda ghetto....but some people like ghetto :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 4 2009, 09:29 PM~15877044
> *It will be nice and cold!!!! I'll leave it in the trunk overnight and it will be cold :biggrin: ... See you manana!!!
> *


hell ya Sister!!! Cold Bud Lites!!! Wanna double or nuthin?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 4 2009, 10:30 PM~15877052
> *:wave:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, OGPLAYER
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15877016
> *Hey, all you crazy fools tuffin out the cold at the Filibertos, had a good time talkin Layitlow!!! I know all you fools are in Off Topic !! :biggrin: Lets do this again!!! Maybe in the parking lot of Macayos next time! Good times fellas!!   Word of the night: OOOOORRRRRRAAAAAALLLLLEEEEEEE!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

chilling at home now drinking more coronas and having some Jack in The Box :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 4 2009, 11:34 PM~15877095
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Dang girl took you long enough.. Disregard the text i just sent then hahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, azmobn06, OGPLAYER, Lunas64


WHAT UP HOMIES AND HOMEGIRL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 4 2009, 10:27 PM~15877025
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 PM~15877106
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, azmobn06, OGPLAYER, Lunas64
> WHAT UP HOMIES AND HOMEGIRL!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 PM~15877104
> *Dang girl took you long enough.. Disregard the text i just sent then hahahahah  :biggrin:
> *



i walked away from the computer you know these damn sanchos always hungry..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 PM~15877106
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, azmobn06, OGPLAYER, Lunas64
> WHAT UP HOMIES AND HOMEGIRL!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 4 2009, 09:35 PM~15877106
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, azmobn06, OGPLAYER, Lunas64
> WHAT UP HOMIES AND HOMEGIRL!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Pimpin, u shoulda rolled to Filibertos!! Termite had the Coronas!!! Thanks Termite!!! good times!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15874679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 4 2009, 09:37 PM~15877131
> *i walked away from the computer you know these damn sanchos always hungry..
> *


Oh Shiiiit!! Sancho hungry!!!!! :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15877139
> *What up Pimpin, u shoulda rolled to Filibertos!! Termite had the Coronas!!! Thanks Termite!!! good times!!! :biggrin:
> *


as always :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> What up Pimpin, u shoulda rolled to Filibertos!! Termite had the Coronas!!! Thanks Termite!!! good times!!! :biggrin:



I WANTED TOO...  BUT THE OL' LADY WOULDN'T LET ME OUT THE DOOR!!! :angry: :twak: :banghead: 



What up??? :biggrin:
[/quote]


JUS' CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!  





> i walked away from the computer you know these damn sanchos always hungry..



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





> what up homie


AQUI EN LA CASA CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!!  SO HOW WAS FILIBERTOS BUDDY?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 10:39 PM~15877154
> *Oh Shiiiit!! Sancho hungry!!!!! :0
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 

ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllleeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> I WANTED TOO...  BUT THE OL' LADY WOULDN'T LET ME OUT THE DOOR!!! :angry: :twak: :banghead:
> What up??? :biggrin:


JUS' CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AQUI EN LA CASA CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!!  SO HOW WAS FILIBERTOS BUDDY?? :biggrin:
[/quote]


Damn on of those old ladies :uh: sorry to hear that!!!  I'll pray she lets you out tomorrow k :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Good night everyone see you all tomorrow!!! Luna will have a 30 so find him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> I WANTED TOO...  BUT THE OL' LADY WOULDN'T LET ME OUT THE DOOR!!! :angry: :twak: :banghead:
> What up??? :biggrin:


JUS' CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AQUI EN LA CASA CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!!  SO HOW WAS FILIBERTOS BUDDY?? :biggrin:
[/quote]
just bullshitting :biggrin: 



> :wave: :wave:
> 
> ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllleeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


orale guey :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 4 2009, 10:43 PM~15877194
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllleeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllleeeeeeeeee bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuddddddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> JUS' CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> AQUI EN LA CASA CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!!  SO HOW WAS FILIBERTOS BUDDY?? :biggrin:


Damn on of those old ladies :uh: sorry to hear that!!!  I'll pray she lets you out tomorrow k :biggrin:
[/quote]


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!! SHE IS KOO AND I LOVE HER TO DEATH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WON'T BE OUT TOMORROW...BUT WILL BE AT THE CASTLE N COASTERS SHOW ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :around: :around: :420: :420: IT'S TIME TO SAW SOME Z's!!!! AL RATO AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 4 2009, 10:53 PM~15877311
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :around:  :around:  :420:  :420: IT'S TIME TO SAW SOME Z's!!!! AL RATO AZ SIDE!!!
> *


PRON time :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> *Posted Today, 10:46 PM
> Good night everyone see you all tomorrow!!! Luna will have a 30 so find him!!!
> OGPLAYER Posted Today, 10:45
> PM*


DAMN,LUNA O.G CALLED YOU OUT, BETTER TAKE A WATCH DOGG FOR THAT 30 PACK.....LOL

ILL BE THERE TAMBIEN PULLING MY BLUE ICE CHEST AROUND, WITH THE 30/30 IN IT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15877016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ WHATS GOOD


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Oraleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

You foo's went home and jumped right on LIL!!!!!!!! Bunch of hard core m-efers!!!!

And you all said it was gonna be New Image Soldier going on first!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thanks for the cold Corona cans Termite!!! They hit the spot!!!

All about hanging out and having a good time with the homies!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

See you mofo's today at the toy drive!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 5 2009, 08:52 AM~15879399
> *Oraleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You foo's went home and jumped right on LIL!!!!!!!!  Bunch of hard core m-efers!!!!
> ...


HE WAS EITHER DRUNK AND PASSED OUT OR HE GOT A VIRUS ON HIS COMPUTER FOR BEING IN OFF TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAS UP HOMIES GOOD HANGING OUT WITH THE AZ SIDE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ. IM STILL DEFROSTING MY BALLS. THEY FROZE UP AT FILIBETOS LAST NITE. IT WAS FUCKING COLD. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 5 2009, 08:52 AM~15879399
> *Oraleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You foo's went home and jumped right on LIL!!!!!!!!  Bunch of hard core m-efers!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I was asking about exit 7 bar cause Im gonna be djing there next saturday. I heard that the owner is changing things up to rid of some of the ghetto. anyhow I would appreciate any support so go down and party with me next Saturday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 5 2009, 11:09 AM~15880131
> *I was asking about exit 7 bar cause Im gonna be djing there next saturday. I heard that the owner is changing things up to rid of some of the ghetto. anyhow I would appreciate any support so go down and party with me next Saturday
> *


I like ghetto :biggrin: they got a stripper pole
plus u can't beat 25 cent drinks for the ladies and 1 dollar drink for the guys. 
:thumbsup: we'll see you there.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15853818
> *Hey Lunas64,
> Sorry these didn't go on earlier...those computer issues really suck sometimes...
> Well, I am here and ready for the Christmas season.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Q-VO AZ SIDE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 5 2009, 05:30 PM~15882633
> *Q-VO AZ SIDE!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


q-vo


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 5 2009, 08:52 AM~15879399
> *Oraleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You foo's went home and jumped right on LIL!!!!!!!!  Bunch of hard core m-efers!!!!
> ...


I know ha thats fuckd up, luna jumped on the freeway just to go home and go on off topic cochino, and yhea thanx to the homie termite for the beers, ooooorraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a few pic's from the Old School Picnic last weekend!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2009, 09:44 AM~15879661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!! now thats custom!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2009, 05:42 PM~15883137
> *daaaaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!!    now thats custom!!!!
> *


hahahahaha it would look cleaner with a monte ss nose piece!!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

this is fu*ked up!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The one & only BIG MANDO!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 5 2009, 07:57 PM~15883783
> *:wave:
> *



WA'SAPPNIN SERGIO! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15883314
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: HOMIE IN THE IMPALA IS LIKE.......... :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 5 2009, 08:15 PM~15883957
> *
> The one & only BIG MANDO!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Dec 5 2009, 08:36 AM~15879352
> *BIG AZ :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: " WHAT'S BIG ROACH ! ! " :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

WE NEED TO FIND OUT , WHEN WE CAN GET THAT BBQ & BEER GOING. :yes: 
:roflmao: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :scrutinize: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :wave: :wave: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## chillanjr (Nov 19, 2009)

*What up. *
*Check my jewelry out at the next car show on December 12, 2009. 
I will have some off the hook custom pieces for you all to check out as well as my custom catalog to order from. :cheesy: *





[img=http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7685/chjlowridershowflyer121.th.jpg]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15883314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at my roof.
Look at my roof.

Look at my roof.
You play too much.
If I get in trouble with them-- I got to live here! You don't!
You gonna get me in trouble!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 6 2009, 03:41 AM~15886548
> *Look at my roof.
> Look at my roof.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

anything going on today


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 4 2009, 02:04 PM~15872185
> *You guys quit Braggin!!!  :angry: I am jealous that I cant go topless!! If you own a Ragtop, you owe me a beer!!!! Mikey, Benny and Thomas!!!  :biggrin: Gonna get drunk on you guys!
> *


we have all see u topless buddy


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 5 2009, 09:15 PM~15883957
> *
> The one & only BIG MANDO!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15883314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammnnn some ones ass is gonna get dealt with :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Dec 6 2009, 09:22 AM~15887648
> *we have all see u topless buddy
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Shiiit!!! But that was Vegas...... and it stays in Vegas!!! :biggrin: Tha shits funny T!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

2009 BIGMANDOAZ.COM MODEL OF THE YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 6 2009, 11:05 AM~15887982
> *Dammnnn some ones ass is gonna get dealt with :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


I'd Be Whoopin Sum Ass If That Was My Ride


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15888649
> *NOW DATS LUV!!!!! </span> :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays AZ!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15888649
> *2009 BIGMANDOAZ.COM MODEL OF THE YEAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: I never say anything about the "models" posted here.. :uh:






But that bitch ta mas fea que la chingada :barf:












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK kitty, I mean Gato... :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

MAJESTICS CC. WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO SUPPORT US WITH OUR TOY DRIVE. OUR TOY DRIVE WAS A HUGE SUCCESS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15888649
> *2009 BIGMANDOAZ.COM MODEL OF THE YEAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Pinche Gato.....that dont look like some locdownmexican!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 6 2009, 04:59 PM~15890691
> * MAJESTICS CC. WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO SUPPORT US WITH OUR TOY DRIVE. OUR TOY DRIVE WAS A HUGE SUCCESS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 6 2009, 04:59 PM~15890691
> * MAJESTICS CC. WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO SUPPORT US WITH OUR TOY DRIVE. OUR TOY DRIVE WAS A HUGE SUCCESS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL.
> *


had a great time homies thanks for having us and the n I will be there next year again.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
tata OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOraleeee


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: :biggrin: GOOD TIMES AT THE SEVERED TIES CAR SHOW TODAY!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 6 2009, 08:04 PM~15892683
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!  :wave:  :biggrin:  GOOD TIMES AT THE SEVERED TIES CAR SHOW TODAY!!!
> *


Here's the latest car club inducted into our Hall of Fame!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Go Cardinals!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 6 2009, 09:55 PM~15893949
> *Go Cardinals!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :h5: :scrutinize: :rofl: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15888649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 03:59 AM~15896438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: up early today huh?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahahaha pinche mando lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 7 2009, 07:10 AM~15896908
> *Hahahaha pinche mando lol
> *



WUT UP GATO? :wave: QUE HACES BUDDY??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Dec 6 2009, 03:06 PM~15889693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice way to redeem yourslef after that hoodrat gato pic!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUE TRANSPORT TODAY!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2009, 08:43 AM~15897553
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


you get up hungover or what!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15899196
> *you get up hungover or what!! :biggrin:
> *



NOPE... :biggrin: WOKE UP ACTUALLY EARLY AND FEELING GOOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   CONGRATS TO THE RAIDERS BEATING THE STEELERS YESTERDAY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chillanjr_@Dec 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15885718
> *What up.
> Check my jewelry out at the next car show on December 12, 2009.
> I will have some off the hook custom pieces for you all to check out as well as my custom catalog to order from.  :cheesy:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 7 2009, 10:34 AM~15899196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who could get hung-over with aaaall those egg rolls?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up vato????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2009, 12:39 PM~15899922
> *Who could get hung-over with aaaall those egg rolls?!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM................EGGROLLS!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 7 2009, 01:21 PM~15900333
> *whats up vato????
> *



QUE TRANZA BUDDY!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> TECHNIQUE TRANSPORT TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2009, 12:39 PM~15899922
> *Who could get hung-over with aaaall those egg rolls?!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2009, 08:12 AM~15879466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY AZ SIDE.....WE ADDED ONE OTHER ITEM TO THE EVENT. WE ARE ASKING CAR SHOW PARTICIPANTS TO BRING 2 CANS OF FOOD TO DONATE AT THE SHOW. WE ARE GOING TO GIVE ALL DONATIONS TO A CHARITY IN MESA FOR THE NEEDY THIS HOLIDAY SEASON! WE APPRECIATE ALL DONATIONS. THIS IS A FREE CAR SHOW FOR ALL! PLEASE DONATE WHAT YOU CAN!!! THANKS AZ SIDE! :biggrin: 5 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING US AT THE THE CAR WASH ON SUNDAY. 
THANX TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT
TODA MADRE C.C.
SLOW LANE C.C.
TECHNIQUES C.C. 
MAJESTICS C.C.
INTRUDERS C.C.
PHOENIX C.C.
DESERTDAWGZ M.C.
RUFFRIDERS M.C.
BOWTIEBANDITS T.C.
SORRY IF I MISSED ANYBODY.
THANX AGIAN FROM THE MIRANDA AND GARAY FAMILIAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 7 2009, 01:21 PM~15900333
> *whats up vato????
> *


q vo compa


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike I see you


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 04:05 PM~15902099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I wish I had a 6fo hey mando am still waiting on the pics of the monte :x: :twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 7 2009, 04:12 PM~15902181
> *:thumbsup: I wish I had a 6fo hey mando am still waiting on the pics of the monte  :x:  :twak:
> *


lol we need to do them again. out side, magazine style :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 7 2009, 04:07 PM~15902121
> *sup mike I see you
> *


YOU CANT SEE ME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP LUNA AND MANDO?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2009, 03:18 PM~15902248
> *WHAT UP LUNA AND MANDO?
> *


Sup Mikey? I wont be at macayos thie friday, We are heading to Mesa that night. We are gonna have drinks at teh Cesar Chavez Bar. Pre Car Show Drink, I mean Meeting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2009, 04:20 PM~15902268
> *Sup Mikey? I wont be at macayos thie friday, We are heading to Mesa that night. We are gonna have drinks at teh Cesar Chavez Bar. Pre Car Show Drink, I mean Meeting!!! :biggrin:
> *


THE MEETING DONT COUNT IF YOU WAKE UP THE NEXT MORNING NOT KNOWING WHAT YOU GUYS DID! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2009, 04:18 PM~15902248
> *WHAT UP LUNA AND MANDO?
> *


sup mikey!!!!1


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2009, 03:27 PM~15902353
> *THE MEETING DONT COUNT IF YOU WAKE UP THE NEXT MORNING NOT KNOWING WHAT YOU GUYS DID! :biggrin:
> *


Its a tradition!!!! Pre Car Show Meeting.....but you gatta have beers!!! The we wake up and have a great time at the Show!!! Thats a Tradition also!!! Great Times!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LUNAS HOUSE WHEN THE COWBOYS ARE PLAYING


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> LUNAS HOUSE WHEN THE COWBOYS ARE PLAYING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

WE'LL BE HERE ON FRIDAY DEC.11,09 WHO EVER WANTS TO JOIN US

Julio César Chávez Campeones
1300 S. Country Club Drive #105
Mesa, AZ 85210 

480-610-1500

http://www.juliocesarchavez.net/


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 03:35 PM~15902455
> *LUNAS HOUSE WHEN THE COWBOYS ARE PLAYING
> 
> 
> ...


That's Dirty,............. Luna.......... :nicoderm: 


Luna, you are lucky to have a Homie like Big Mando to take care of you like that......... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Dec 7 2009, 03:53 PM~15902686
> *WE'LL BE HERE ON FRIDAY DEC.11,09 WHO EVER WANTS TO JOIN US
> 
> Julio César Chávez Campeones
> ...


Whats up Rueben!!  Won't make it on Friday but will be there Saturday!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15902733
> *Whats up Rueben!!  Won't make it on Friday but will be there Saturday!
> *


THAT'S COOL HOMIE! WE'LL SEE YOU VATOS ON SATURDAY


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 07:02 PM~15902076
> *Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookig good al nice pics mando :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here a few pic's at the Castle & Coasters show......


----------



## lowrider style 623 (Dec 7, 2009)

WHAT UP ARIZONA :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 7 2009, 05:22 PM~15903124
> *:thumbsup: lookig good al nice pics mando :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro! Waitng to see some of yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, RedDog

I SEE YOU FELLA'S FOUND A NEW HOME IN THE CABARET :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15905290
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, RedDog
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15905338
> *WTF are you talking about :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15905368
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Marinate are you smoking that shit again???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 7 2009, 04:55 PM~15903605
> *Here a few pic's at the Castle & Coasters show......
> 
> 
> ...


Severed Ties threw a pretty good car show. Alot of different types of cars.

Phoenix Riderz and Phoeniquera Classics were also there

They had one lowrider class :0 
The Cube placed 1st and an Intruderz car (sorry I don't know the vatos names) and Knight Owl placed second and third but I'm not sure which placed 1st and which placed 2nd.  

I better take my camera next time so that we can post some pics too. 

You Vatos showed up later in the day huh?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15905423
> *Marinate are you smoking that shit again???
> *


OFF TOPIC HAS A SUB TOPIC....


----------



## lowrider style 623 (Dec 7, 2009)

WHAT UP ARIZONA :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider style 623 (Dec 7, 2009)

> WHAT UP ARIZONA


----------



## lowrider style 623 (Dec 7, 2009)

WHAT UP ARIZONA
[/quote]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15905451
> *Severed Ties threw a pretty good car show.  Alot of different types of cars.
> 
> Phoenix Riderz and Phoeniquera Classics were also there
> ...



Not to mention the club hynas!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15905453
> *OFF TOPIC HAS A SUB TOPIC....
> *


hells yeah! i know what your talking about now!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 04:17 PM~15902230
> *lol we need to do them again. out side, magazine style :thumbsup:
> *


simon homie sounds like a plan homie thx


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 04:02 PM~15902076
> *Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...



FIRME PICS AS USUAL HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider style 623_@Dec 7 2009, 08:00 PM~15905476
> *WHAT UP ARIZONA
> *


[/b][/quote]
whats uppppppppppppp! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 04:02 PM~15902076
> *Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS PICS HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 8 2009, 08:53 AM~15911050
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *



X2!!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKE!? :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

what up AZside :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM LOWRIDER NATION- AZ SIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 8 2009, 09:35 AM~15911357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIES? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2009, 12:25 PM~15912983
> *whats up az?????
> *


WHAT UP DOG? IM GOING TO TAKE THAT WHEEL TO YOU.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2009, 08:58 AM~15911086
> *:biggrin:
> *


WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Dec 8 2009, 02:05 PM~15913384
> *WATS UP HOMIE
> *


WORKING HOMIE..Y TUE? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2009, 07:58 PM~15905451
> *Severed Ties threw a pretty good car show.  Alot of different types of cars.
> 
> Phoenix Riderz and Phoeniquera Classics AND PHOENIX CAR CLUB were also there
> ...



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok everyone its Official, I bought Lunas64!!!!! Cant wait to change it up and add my own touches to it!!!!! The bags are coming out and droppin a piston pump! Back bumper in the red hot 64


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15915329
> *Ok everyone its Official, I bought Lunas64!!!!! Cant wait to change it up and add my own touches to it!!!!! The bags are coming out and droppin a piston pump! Back bumper in the red hot 64
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15915329
> *Ok everyone its Official, I bought Lunas64!!!!! Cant wait to change it up and add my own touches to it!!!!! The bags are coming out and droppin a piston pump! Back bumper in the red hot 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: What is Luna getting?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 8 2009, 04:21 PM~15915408
> *:biggrin: What is Luna getting?
> *


a bike!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15915329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 8 2009, 12:51 PM~15913224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww shit homie do the damn thang!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ, unity_mike, smiley602, Lowrider Style CC


whats up homies???


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15915329
> *Ok everyone its Official, I bought Lunas64!!!!! Cant wait to change it up and add my own touches to it!!!!! The bags are coming out and droppin a piston pump! Back bumper in the red hot 64
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro fine looking car you got there :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2009, 04:29 PM~15915499
> *BigMandoAZ, unity_mike, smiley602, Lowrider Style CC
> whats up homies???
> *



WHAT UP BIG BEN WHATS GOOD WITH YOU?

WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2009, 04:29 PM~15915499
> *BigMandoAZ, unity_mike, smiley602, Lowrider Style CC
> whats up homies???
> *


chillin homie! Ill trade you my hardtop for your rag!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 8 2009, 03:21 PM~15915408
> *:biggrin: What is Luna getting?
> *


An ass whoopin to Mando :0 !!! He's fulla shiiiiiiit!
Like Marinate says "Oooorrrraaaallllleeeeeeeee!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15915783
> *An ass whoopin to Mando :0 !!! He's fulla shiiiiiiit!
> Like Marinate says "Oooorrrraaaallllleeeeeeeee!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good laugh.....did you get the pics I sent you


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Ok everyone its Official, I bought Lunas64!!!!! Cant wait to change it up and add my own touches to it!!!!! The bags are coming out and droppin a piston pump! Back bumper in the red hot 64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Ok everyone its Official, I bought Lunas64!!!!! Cant wait to change it up and add my own touches to it!!!!! The bags are coming out and droppin a piston pump! Back bumper in the red hot 64
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15915811
> *Good laugh.....did you get the pics I sent you
> *


Where did you send them? I didnt get anything yet :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15915864
> *Where did you send them? I didnt get anything yet :angry:
> *


your email fool


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigMandoAZ, Knightstalker, Teamblowme602, 64sub

whats up UCE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> DONT FORGET AZ, BRING A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR THE NEEDY TO THE SHOW. WE WILL DONATE THEM TO A CHARITY FOR THE HOLIDAYS!!! THANKS AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 8 2009, 02:03 PM~15914572
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


OH! damn it!!!!!!

Sorry about that homie!!!! and you parked right next to me! I'm fucked up huh?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 03:58 PM~15915825
> *Shit I make that ride look good! Your to oldschool for a g body!
> *


fuk that! Old school has nothing to do with having a G-Body :twak: 

I ride a G-Body cause I want to......If Al wants to trade me that cool......I won't accuse him of being old.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 8 2009, 05:22 PM~15916156
> *OH! damn it!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry about that homie!!!! and you parked right next to me!  I'm fucked up huh?
> *



I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS :biggrin: IT WAS GOOD TIMES THO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 8 2009, 05:28 PM~15916229
> *fuk that! Old school has nothing to do with having a G-Body :twak:
> 
> I ride a G-Body cause I want to......If Al wants to trade me that cool......I won't accuse him of being old.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm
Flyer coming soon.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 8 2009, 04:29 PM~15915499
> *BigMandoAZ, unity_mike, smiley602, Lowrider Style CC
> whats up homies???
> *


IM BUYING LUNAS 64 OFF OF MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I.  Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Rollin Videos still takes it though!!!!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up homies az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Dec 8 2009, 04:30 PM~15915516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no your not, i'm trading it for my rag!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 8 2009, 08:53 AM~15911050
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *


 " GOOD EVENING ! "
:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15919982
> *" GOOD EVENING  ! "
> :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


good night :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i mean good morning!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 9 2009, 03:27 AM~15922270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao!!! Crazy shit! What's up, where's everyone at??? Lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 9 2009, 03:27 AM~15922270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE CC :wave: :wave: :wave: pm me about the BQ.....


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 03:58 PM~15915825
> *Shit I make that ride look good! Your to oldschool for a g body!
> *


THATS A NICE RIDE WHO DID THE STRIPS ON IT ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I BELIEVE CHAVO DID IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes your girl Weasel!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Dec 9 2009, 07:05 AM~15922672
> *KNIGHTS IMAGE CC :wave:  :wave:  :wave: pm me about the BQ.....
> *


" SOUND LIKE A PLAN " 

WELL I BETTER GET BACK TO WORK,  I HAVE A LOT OF WELDING
TO DO, " OTHERS PEOPLES BULLSHIT "

LATER HOMIE !

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:39 AM~15924601
> *Who goes your girl Weasel!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 " KEEP HER "


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 02:33 AM~15922282
> *Lmao!!! Crazy shit! What's up, where's everyone at??? Lol
> *


What you mean"wheres everyone at"? at 2:33 in the friken morning we are ALL SLEEPIN FOOL!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Dec 9 2009, 06:39 AM~15922890
> *THATS A NICE RIDE WHO DID THE STRIPS ON IT ?
> *


Yup, Mr Chavo. I have his number if you want to PM me for it. Does alot of rides in AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 9 2009, 10:50 AM~15924727
> *" KEEP HER "
> *


Some of Mesa & Glendale Chapters.....
All lifted......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 9 2009, 11:16 AM~15924972
> *Some of Mesa & Glendale Chapters.....
> All lifted......
> *


 " What Ever " :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY HUMP DAY AZ.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 9 2009, 02:57 AM~15922219
> *good night :rofl:
> *


 Whats going on homie !..


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP AZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2009, 11:28 AM~15925121
> *HAPPY HUMP DAY AZ.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Dec 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15925255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 8 2009, 05:57 PM~15916635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


" Spell check this " :twak: Hector.

Now this is what I'm talking about ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> I.  Can't wait. :biggrin:


lols


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> Fuck a flyer. Its only 5 days away. Im going to roll on up and get faded with my familia in the Big I.  Can't wait. :biggrin:


lols
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Its funny how its Hump Day and we're ready to post this new pic of of girl Jamie Vanasa! Our latest editions to our show......
Yes she will be there!!!!!  










How about this Weasel?
Will she do?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Bull shit.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ART IS "ART BUCK" YOUR REAL NAME? :biggrin: 


ORALLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 9 2009, 12:19 PM~15925681
> *Its funny how its Hump Day and we're ready to post this new pic of of girl Jamie Vanasa! Our latest editions to our show......
> Yes she will be there!!!!!
> 
> ...


WHY IS IT ON A THURSDAY? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 9 2009, 11:42 AM~15925895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ART IS "ART BUCK" YOUR REAL NAME? :biggrin:
> ORALLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE! :biggrin:
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2009, 12:44 PM~15925903
> *WHY IS IT ON A THURSDAY? :uh:  :uh:
> *


As for the Individual Show....
We post only wat we're told....
the flyer was suppose to made but i guess they decided it was'nt needed.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 9 2009, 01:31 PM~15926284
> *As for the Individual Show....
> We post only wat we're told....
> the flyer was suppose to made but i guess they decided it was'nt needed.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP MANDO?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 9 2009, 12:22 PM~15925714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooorraaalllleeee


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2009, 01:46 PM~15926444
> *WHAT UP MANDO?
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MESA SHOW ON SATURDAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 9 2009, 01:49 PM~15926477
> *what's wrong Mr. Buck???
> ooorraaalllleeee
> *



OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: QUE PASA SENOR TERMITE!! :wave: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15926500
> *OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: QUE PASA SENOR TERMITE!!  :wave:  uffin:
> *


just got home from work  

what you do all day?? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15926495
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 9 2009, 12:22 PM~15925714
> *Bull shit.
> *



POR QUE ESTAS ENOJADO MR. "BUCK"???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 9 2009, 01:50 PM~15926486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 9 2009, 01:53 PM~15926512
> *just got home from work
> 
> what you do all day?? :biggrin:
> *


A LIL BIT OF THIS....A LIL BIT OF THAT!!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15926495
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2009, 02:04 PM~15926635
> *A LIL BIT OF THIS....A LIL BIT OF THAT!!!  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


NOT SO MUCH OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15926524
> *SOME OF US. MOST OF HOMIES HAVE TO WORK. HOW ABOUT YOU?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



WE WILL BE OUT THERE SATURDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2009, 02:05 PM~15926657
> *NOT SO MUCH OF THAT :biggrin:
> *



:x: :x: :x: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Dec 9 2009, 07:39 AM~15922890
> *THATS A NICE RIDE WHO DID THE STRIPS ON IT ?
> *


Chavo :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 02:10 PM~15926725
> *Chavo :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP BIG HOMIE! :wave: ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SATURDAY?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2009, 02:12 PM~15926750
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE!  :wave: ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SATURDAY??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yessir, are you gonna roll by?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2009, 02:04 PM~15926635
> *A LIL BIT OF THIS....A LIL BIT OF THAT!!!  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 9 2009, 12:42 PM~15925895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ART IS "ART BUCK" YOUR REAL NAME? :biggrin:
> ORALLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 02:38 PM~15927068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 02:38 PM~15927068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 03:38 PM~15927068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> Its funny how its Hump Day and we're ready to post this new pic of of girl Jamie Vanasa! Our latest editions to our show......
> Yes she will be there!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15926477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sir :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15927068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!! Oraleeeeeeeeeeeee :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Its funny how its Hump Day and we're ready to post this new pic of of girl Jamie Vanasa! Our latest editions to our show......
> > Yes she will be there!!!!!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 9 2009, 04:03 PM~15928019
> *Nada just busy at work..........:banghead:
> no sir :biggrin:
> I like it!!!  Oraleeeeeeeeeeeee :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > Its funny how its Hump Day and we're ready to post this new pic of of girl Jamie Vanasa! Our latest editions to our show......
> > Yes she will be there!!!!!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan que onda amigo's :wave:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

1968 Chevy Impala

For sale by owner. 10.000 obo MARICOPA,AZ
1968 chevy Impala custom. Low rider. Very good condition. Spoke rims, hydro's, 2 pumps pro hopper.new battery's Good paint and good interior. :biggrin: 


































posting for a friend of mine. Need to sell. ASAP :biggrin: 

PM FOR MORE INFO OR TO SET UP APPT TO SEE CAR.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 9 2009, 07:22 PM~15930407
> *Merry Christmas!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it's on a thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up az were are the pic :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:43 PM~15931491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: 


:wave: AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15929017
> *OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan que onda amigo's :wave:
> *


What up? What happen to you? Damn it's been a long time homie. Hope all is well with you..


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 9 2009, 03:33 AM~15922282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not us, we're on crack :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15933560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> not us, we're on crack :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


POR QUE TU NO ''WORK'' HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

OTROS ''SI''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 PM~15933596
> *POR QUE TU NO ''WORK'' HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> OTROS ''SI''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no me hables con malas palabras homie, por favor!!!! :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2009, 12:15 AM~15934163
> *no me hables con malas palabras homie, por favor!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Dec 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15929017
> *OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan que onda amigo's :wave:
> *


What's up chano did you go to the zoot place :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNIG ARIZONA.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP LUNA?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 07:13 AM~15935534
> *WHAT UP LUNA?
> *


Not much Bro. Just prayin for NO RAIN and getting some cans of food to take tot the show this saturday. MAKE SURE EVERYONE BRINGS A CAN OR TWO to DONATE FOR THE NEEDY! Event is FREE! So donate a can or two please!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 09:08 AM~15935864
> *Not much Bro. Just prayin for NO RAIN and getting some cans of food to take tot the show this saturday. MAKE SURE EVERYONE BRINGS A CAN OR TWO to DONATE FOR THE NEEDY! Event is FREE! So donate a can or two please!
> *


I ALREADY GOT MY CANS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Dec 10 2009, 01:10 AM~15934413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the nerve of that fuckin guy huh!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 09:16 AM~15935919
> *I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> 
> 
> ...


jajajaja your stupid


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 09:08 AM~15935864
> *Not much Bro. Just prayin for NO RAIN and getting some cans of food to take tot the show this saturday. MAKE SURE EVERYONE BRINGS A CAN OR TWO to DONATE FOR THE NEEDY! Event is FREE! So donate a can or two please!
> *


i'll be there homie with more than a couple of cans!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 09:16 AM~15935919
> *I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 09:16 AM~15935919
> *I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> 
> 
> ...



what about the Corona's?!!! :biggrin: 


OOOORRRAAALLLLEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2009, 09:44 AM~15936135
> *jajajaja your stupid
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 09:16 AM~15935919
> *I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> 
> 
> ...


I'm needy! Needy to drink those 2 cans! You can donate those 2 cans to me, ill be very grateful!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 10:54 AM~15936697
> *I'm needy! Needy to drink those 2 cans! You can donate those 2 cans to me, ill be very grateful!!!!
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Dec 10 2009, 09:44 AM~15936135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey mando what about the rain?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 10 2009, 11:27 AM~15937047
> *And the Individuals Get Togther at
> Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
> Phx Az Dec 13th 09
> ...


is it going to rain on saturday?????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:31 PM~15937691
> *is it going to rain on saturday?????
> *


As long as its not pouring we're there!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 10 2009, 01:03 PM~15937968
> *As long as its not pouring we're there!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


AS LONG AS THERE IS BUD LIGHT. I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 9 2009, 02:15 PM~15926780
> *Yessir, are you gonna roll by?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Dec 12 Saturday 
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s. 
Dec 13 Sunday 
Occasional showers possible. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the mid 40s.
LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOOD FOR SATURDAY.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 01:59 PM~15938434
> *Dec 12  Saturday
> Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s.
> Dec 13  Sunday
> ...



ALL OF AZ SIDE IS LIKE...... :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: SO THAT THE RAIN DOESN'T COME THRU ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 PM~15933596
> *POR QUE TU NO ''WORK'' HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> OTROS ''SI''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNITY (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 01:59 PM~15938434
> *Dec 12  Saturday
> Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s.
> Dec 13  Sunday
> ...


que onda carnalito? what's good homes? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2009, 12:15 AM~15934163
> *no me hables con malas palabras homie, por favor!!!! :angry:
> *



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! I HATE THAT "W" WORD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP HOMIE! ARE YOU GONNA BE OUT THERE SATURDAY???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNITY_@Dec 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15938499
> *que onda carnalito? what'a good homes? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOLMES? WHO IS THIS? YOU MISS SPELLED UNITY. YOUR GOING TO GET FINED :biggrin:
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
UNITED WE STAND DEVIDED WE FALL
*UNTY CAR CLUB FOR LIFE!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NEVER MIND YOU FIXED IT :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/ymnlt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years  

One way for us to show our Appreciation is to give our customers recognition in many possible ways. We recently started a New Section on our Website called ... "SET-UP OF THE MONTH"  . This will feature our products @ all different level... from SHOW QUALITY to UNDER CONSTRUCTION Projects. 

All pictures will be posted on Myspace and Website :biggrin: . Each month we will pick one ride to be feature in our monthly NeWsLeTTEr. This news letter will be sent to our customers All OvEr tHe wOrLd  . 

If you would like to submit your pictures…..please send them to [email protected]. 

Thanks again to all of our CCE Fans from around the WorLd.!!!    
*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> STUPID IS AN UNGLY WORD. :biggrin:
> BENS TAKING A 30PK
> :biggrin:
> CANS ONLY :biggrin: OOOORRRAAALLLLEEEE WAS YESTERDAYS WORD! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 12:59 PM~15938434
> *Dec 12  Saturday
> Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s.
> Dec 13  Sunday
> ...


Oh Shit.....Mikey is a Weather man now!!!! :biggrin: Did you get drunk before you posted this info? Cuz if you were.........I hope you are right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > STUPID IS AN UNGLY WORD. :biggrin:
> > BENS TAKING A 30PK
> > :biggrin:
> > CANS ONLY :biggrin: OOOORRRAAALLLLEEEE WAS YESTERDAYS WORD! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 03:12 PM~15939211
> *Oh Shit.....Mikey is a Weather man now!!!! :biggrin: Did you get drunk before you posted this info? Cuz if you were.........I hope you are right!!! :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO BE DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*We hope to see all our AZ-SIDE family at the show & Shine this weekend!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> 2 More Days Az Side! Gonna be a great event!!!! Remember to bring a few cans OF FOOD for the needy!!! Bring BEER for the Homies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

THE LAST TIME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> > 2 More Days Az Side! Gonna be a great event!!!! Remember to bring a few cans OF FOOD for the needy!!! Bring BEER for the Homies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 04:13 PM~15939873
> *THE LAST TIME!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE SOME HEATERS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGMANDO PHOTOGRAPHY RAFFLE AT THE SHOW! 

I will be selling raffle tickets for a free poster photo shoot! $100 Value

This is what you get. 

A free magazine style photo shoot of your car, truck, lowrider bike, motorcycle etc. (Model can be arranged)

A photo cd with high quality photos of your car.

1 Large Framed Poster of your car. Wooden frame with real glass!

Here are some examples on how your poster would look! I can also add your club plaque into the mix! These go badass with your display at shows or to hang on your wall at home! 



















Buy your tickets at the Lowrider Supreme Booth! 

6 Tickets for $5.00


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 03:37 PM~15940151
> *BIGMANDO PHOTOGRAPHY RAFFLE AT THE SHOW!
> 
> I will be selling raffle tickets for a free poster photo shoot! $100 Value
> ...


  I hope I win that!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> > I ALREADY GOT MY CANS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 10 2009, 04:41 PM~15940675
> *Hey Luna.......I did'nt know they sold water in cans....... :biggrin:
> *


I was meaning NOT EMPTY !!!!! Genius!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 04:30 PM~15940069
> *TAKE SOME HEATERS OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


Ask Luna to keep you warm!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2009, 05:15 PM~15940443
> * I hope I win that!!  :biggrin:
> *


you should get this done regardless....it will look bad ass with that bad ass car of yours


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 04:49 PM~15940761
> *Ask Luna to keep you warm!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT SUMTHIN WARM FOR YOU MANDO!!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2009, 04:57 PM~15940836
> *you should get this done regardless....it will look bad ass with that bad ass car of yours
> *


ALL YOU RIDERZ CAN GET ONE, LETS SET UP A SHOOT! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15940875
> *ALL YOU RIDERZ CAN GET ONE, LETS SET UP A SHOOT! :biggrin:
> *


after feb 2nd will be cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 05:59 PM~15940867
> *I GOT SUMTHIN WARM FOR YOU MANDO!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 05:59 PM~15940867
> *I GOT SUMTHIN WARM FOR YOU MANDO!!!! :angry:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15940875
> *ALL YOU RIDERZ CAN GET ONE, LETS SET UP A SHOOT! :biggrin:
> *


that would be


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 06:37 PM~15941237
> *after feb 2nd will be cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up AZ- Side,

I'm looking to 90 my coupe.. Anyone have any 90's parts here locally. I'm just starting so I don't have any. please hit me up with a pm

Thank u!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15940875
> *ALL YOU RIDERZ CAN GET ONE, LETS SET UP A SHOOT! :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS LUNA U THE BEST,HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15941504
> *GRACIAS LUNA U THE BEST,HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Anything for u Riderz!!!! We all Homiez!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Who's A PIMP???? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 10 2009, 06:08 PM~15941574


:thumbsup: on your signature Homie.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN PAIN IN THE ASS CHRISTMAS TREE. WONT STAND UP STRAIGHT. MAYBE I SHOULDNT BE DRINKING WHILE TRYING TO PUT IT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 06:55 PM~15942159
> *DAMN PAIN IN THE ASS CHRISTMAS TREE. WONT STAND UP STRAIGHT. MAYBE I SHOULDNT BE DRINKING WHILE TRYING TO PUT IT UP. :biggrin:
> *


Its probably straight...... your crooked!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up homies were all homies from az at wh the pic


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 08:00 PM~15942210
> *Its probably straight...... your crooked!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15942159
> *DAMN PAIN IN THE ASS CHRISTMAS TREE. WONT STAND UP STRAIGHT. MAYBE I SHOULDNT BE DRINKING WHILE TRYING TO PUT IT UP. :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha fuckin mikey five beers!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

donde andas paisa? :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 10 2009, 05:41 PM~15940675
> *Hey Luna.......I did'nt know they sold water in cans....... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 10 2009, 08:00 PM~15942210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: BIG AZ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2009, 08:38 AM~15946869
> *WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND. ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 11 2009, 10:02 AM~15947106
> *GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND. ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE.
> *


YES IT IS....NOT TAKING MY RIDE OUT THOUGH, NEED TIRES :angry:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: D.J. Midnite, unity_mike, locdownmexikan 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Sup Fellas??!!!! Ready for tomorrow??!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

how is the weather going to be?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15940443
> * I hope I win that!!  :biggrin:
> *
















Im just fuck'n wit you homie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15947212
> *how is the weather going to be?
> *


Dec 12 Tomorrow 
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 64F. Winds light and variable. 
Dec 12 Tomorrow night 
A few clouds from time to time. Low 46F. Winds light and variable.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Dec 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15947210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hit next nothing happens :biggrin: j/k


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I hit next nothing happens :biggrin: j/k
[/quote]


Thats cuz you didnt win!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> I hit next nothing happens :biggrin: j/k


Thats cuz you didnt win!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona !!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2009, 10:08 AM~15947638
> *Qvo Arizona !!!!!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 11 2009, 09:12 AM~15947210
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: D.J. Midnite, unity_mike, locdownmexikan
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Sup Fellas??!!!!  Ready for tomorrow??!!!
> *


Hell yea dawg I'm washing my ride tonite


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WUT UP WUT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: TOMORROW IS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :x: :x: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 10 2009, 05:41 PM~15940675
> *Hey Luna.......I did'nt know they sold water in cans....... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2009, 10:13 AM~15947680
> *Hell yea dawg I'm washing my ride tonite
> *



QUE ONDA "EL GATO"!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2009, 09:13 AM~15947680
> *Hell yea dawg I'm washing my ride tonite
> *



Hey Gato!!! Was this you after the toy drive last weekend???













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> > 2 More Days Az Side! Gonna be a great event!!!! Remember to bring a few cans OF FOOD for the needy!!! Bring BEER for the Homies!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Just want to say what's up to the homie Danny, a member from Viejitos Oxnard Chapter! Homie rolled into town this morning will be at the show tomorrow!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got word Techniques L.A. are on the road making their way to the az side! Just want to wish those homies a safe trip!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Its going to be a good show! Just got another word that Identity President Al Luna is on the road! He is leaving Goodyear tonight and should be in mesa by morning! Want to wish homie a safe trip also!! He is driving the 64 all the way!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Dec 11 2009, 10:08 AM~15947638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY LUNA DO YOU NEED HELP?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 12:05 PM~15948684
> *Its going to be a good show! Just got another word that Identity President Al Luna is on the road! He is leaving Goodyear tonight and should be in mesa by morning! Want to wish homie a safe trip also!! He is driving the 64 all the way!
> *


IS HE DRIVING SOBER? COULD BE CRAZY?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 11:05 AM~15948684
> *Its going to be a good show! Just got another word that Identity President Al Luna is on the road! He is leaving Goodyear tonight and should be in mesa by morning! Want to wish homie a safe trip also!! He is driving the 64 all the way!
> *


Them Vatos from LA better not beat me to Mesa. I will be pissed! I am on 75th and Van Buren. See u laters!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 12:05 PM~15948684
> *Its going to be a good show! Just got another word that Identity President Al Luna is on the road! He is leaving Goodyear tonight and should be in mesa by morning! Want to wish homie a safe trip also!! He is driving the 64 all the way!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 11 2009, 12:12 PM~15948761
> *WHAT UP GATO!
> WHAT UP MANDO
> 
> ...



WHAT UP MIKE! :wave: MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY BUDDY BEN WITH YOU TOMORROW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 11 2009, 12:15 PM~15948781
> *Them Vatos from LA better not beat me to Mesa. I will be pissed! I am on 75th and Van Buren.  See u laters!
> *


POSTING AND DRIVING.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15948824
> *WHAT UP MIKE!  :wave: MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY BUDDY BEN WITH YOU TOMORROW!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK! YOU MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY BUDDY BUD LIGHT TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2009, 08:38 AM~15946869
> *WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!! WAS UP :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15948851
> *OK! YOU MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY BUDDY BUD LIGHT TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15948885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 12:05 PM~15948684
> *Its going to be a good show! Just got another word that Identity President Al Luna is on the road! He is leaving Goodyear tonight and should be in mesa by morning! Want to wish homie a safe trip also!! He is driving the 64 all the way!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And the Individuals Get Togther at 
Esteban Park 3345 E. Roeser
Phx Az Dec 13th 09
11-6pm


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 11 2009, 11:29 AM~15948933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

it's going to be a blast saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

my kind of glass........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Dec 11 2009, 12:36 PM~15948993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEED A BIGGER BOTTLE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok putos I made it to mesa in record time!! Since I got time to spare before the show. Me, BigMando. Uce. Techniques and Society cc's will be partying at Cesar Chavez Campeones bar at about 7 tonite if u want come n join us for a pre car show party! East Side Style! Peace


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 11 2009, 03:04 PM~15951350
> *Ok putos I made it to mesa in record time!! Since I got time to spare before the show. Me, BigMando. Uce. Techniques and Society cc's will be partying at Cesar Chavez Campeones bar at about 7 tonite if u want come n join us for a pre car show Meeting! East Side Style!  Peace
> *





FIXED........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 11 2009, 04:04 PM~15951350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 11 2009, 03:09 PM~15951430
> *FIXED........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PARTY..........MEETING........call it what u want. There will be beer involved and hangin with My Homies! Nuff said!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15948885
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 11 2009, 01:34 PM~15949509
> *it's going to be a blast saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What time u going to get there ? hit me up when u get there!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15951585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE WAY I LIKE MY JUGS OF BEER :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15948824
> *WHAT UP MIKE!  :wave: MAKE SURE YOU BRING MY BUDDY BEN WITH YOU TOMORROW!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :twak: :twak:


:buttkick: :buttkick: hahahhahaha. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15948365
> *QUE ONDA "EL GATO"!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Ke rollo mando are you ready for tomorrow


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 11 2009, 04:04 PM~15951350
> *Ok putos I made it to mesa in record time!! Since I got time to spare before the show. Me, BigMando. Uce. Techniques and Society cc's will be partying at Cesar Chavez Campeones bar at about 7 tonite if u want come n join us for a pre car show party! East Side Style!  Peace
> *


WHERE IS THAT?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 11 2009, 03:47 PM~15951980
> *WHERE IS THAT?
> *


Country Club n Southern Waaaaaaaaay out here on the East Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Cesar Cavez Campeones bar 1300 s. Country Club Mesa 
So it like the 60 and Counrty Club hommie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

dont drink to much or this could happen to you???. :barf: :barf:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 11 2009, 07:07 PM~15953429
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wuz up bro ! just chillin and you?


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Dec 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15953545
> *:wave: wuz up bro ! just chillin and you?
> *


GOING TO PICK UP THE RAG..


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15951585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want to drink sum


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2009, 03:13 PM~15939228
> *I wonder of OG Player is gonna bring 30 of these to the Car Show in mesa? Full of beer of course!!! Jus wondering..........
> *



:biggrin: I won't be there but your beer will be there special delivery by my homie Gato a.k.a locdownmexikan.. Thanks gato You all have fun and enjoy the 30 on me Luna!!! :biggrin: Be safe and have fun!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 11 2009, 04:35 PM~15951835
> *Ke rollo mando are you ready for tomorrow
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We still partyin here in mesa! Another round coming up!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15955721
> *We still partyin here in mesa! Another round coming up!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15955721
> *We still partyin here in mesa! Another round coming up!
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: PINCHE BORRACHOS!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 






























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K HOMIES!!!! DON'T GET TOO DRUNK....YOU GUYS STILL HAVE A CAR SHOW TO PUT ON TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15955721
> *We still partyin here in mesa! Another round coming up!
> *



:biggrin: Have fun drink one for me homie!!!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

i got some 13s center golds i need to sale 300 with tires and adapters


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15955721
> *We still partyin here in mesa! Another round coming up!
> *


I ALMOST MADE IT WAY IN THE FUCK OUT THERE. I GOT DRUNK BEFORE I GOT THERE AND CALLED IT A NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 im ready !!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Club Unity!!!!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Come Party with DJ Sire tonight at Exit 7...Ill be rocking the Cumbias, Oldschool, Top 40, Oldschool hip Hop and some rock country just a lil bit.owners orders :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Come Party with DJ Sire tonight at Exit 7...Ill be rocking the Cumbias, Oldschool, Top 40, Oldschool hip Hop and some rock country just a lil bit.owners orders


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 11 2009, 04:59 PM~15952123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit is funny rich


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> > Who's A PIMP???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> not henry he's too old.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What BIG MANDO, LUNA. Where's the after party?? East side, WEST side??


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Any body from AZ side going to exit 7 to night???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Uce,Techniques , big mando and al luna would like to thanks EVERYONE for coming out today ! We had a blast and could not have done it without U guys !!! Thanks for all the support ! Cant wait for next time :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Just a few pic's from the "Lowrider Supreme Show"</span> :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

There were 95 entries at 1pm when we cutoff registration , cars still rolled in afterwards we had over 115 vehicles in attendence !!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 12 2009, 07:08 PM~15962384
> *Uce,Techniques  , big mando and al luna would like to thanks EVERYONE for coming out today ! We had a blast and could not have done it without U guys !!! Thanks for all the support ! Cant wait for next time  :biggrin:
> *


x10


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Dec 12 2009, 07:08 PM~15962384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Just wanted to thank techniques,all my uso's,and mando and al for all the help with todays event and thanks to all the clubs that attended today you guys and gals are the ones who make this stuff happen    :biggrin: :biggrin: 

UNIQUE
SOCIETY
NEW IMAGE
TODA MADRE
INTRUDERS
FINEST
LOWLIFES
UNITY
MAJESTICS
PHAT BOYS CUSTOMS
DEVIOUS
PHOENIX RIDERS
GROUPE
ROLLERS ONLY
UNITED
PHOENIX CAR CLUB
VIEJITOS
PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS
NEGATIVE CAMBER
SEVERED TIES
REDEMMED
SILENT BREEZE

If i forgot anyone im very sorry, your participation was unbelievable!!!!!

thank you from the bottom of our hearts 
UCE phx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks dawg for have us there was a bad azz show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2009, 08:20 PM~15962964
> *Just wanted to thank techniques,all my uso's,and mando and al for all the help with todays event and thanks to all the clubs that attended today you guys and gals are the ones who make this stuff happen       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> UNIQUE
> ...


CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15963073
> *Thanks dawg for have us there was a bad azz show
> *


I see it went good homie!! what did luna say? :dunno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Very sorry , UCE-phoenix we didn't show up "

I have a lot of cars to build for my knights, we will be out for the
summer of 2010,

That's if the car club , don't drive me krazy !!!!!! lol lol



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Later Homies..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: " Whats up Phoenix,Az " :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15962480
> *There were 95 entries at 1pm when we cutoff registration , cars still rolled in afterwards we had over 115 vehicles in attendence !!
> *



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2009, 08:20 PM~15962964
> *Just wanted to thank techniques,all my uso's,and mando and al for all the help with todays event and thanks to all the clubs that attended today you guys and gals are the ones who make this stuff happen       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> UNIQUE
> ...



WE HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW!!! ICE COLD CORONAS AND SOME BOMB ASS GRUB THAT TECHNIQUES PROVIDED...THANKS RUBEN!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2009, 08:20 PM~15962964
> *Just wanted to thank techniques,all my uso's,and mando and al for all the help with todays event and thanks to all the clubs that attended today you guys and gals are the ones who make this stuff happen       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> UNIQUE
> ...


*SPIRIT CAR CLUB WAS THERE!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15963524
> *I see it went good homie!!  what did luna say?  :dunno:
> *



LUNA WAS SMILIN' FROM EAR TO EAR WHEN HE SAW GATO PULLIN' IN TODAY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2009, 09:49 PM~15963874
> *LUNA WAS SMILIN' FROM EAR TO EAR WHEN HE SAW GATO PULLIN' IN TODAY!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cause he knew his 30 pak was coming with him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 12 2009, 07:08 PM~15962384
> *Uce,Techniques  , big mando and al luna would like to thanks EVERYONE for coming out today ! We had a blast and could not have done it without U guys !!! Thanks for all the support ! Cant wait for next time  :biggrin:
> *


Great show UCE! :thumbsup: 
Heres a few pics i took!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 12 2009, 09:56 PM~15963945
> *Cause he knew his 30 pak was coming with him!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2009, 10:05 PM~15964056
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How you doing? Damn wish i could have gone!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 12 2009, 10:17 PM~15964195
> *How you doing? Damn wish i could have gone!!!
> *



I AM KOO...HOW BOUT YOURSELF? THE TURN OUT TODAY WAS BAD ASS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15964253
> *I AM KOO...HOW BOUT YOURSELF? THE TURN OUT TODAY WAS BAD ASS!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I'm cool just watching tv with my god daughter. I'm glad you're doing good. Yeah so I heard it was bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PICS!! CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO ATTENDED AND SHOWED EVERYONE HOW AZ DOES IT!
MUCH RESPECT!!
PURO
LOWRIDER SUPREME!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 12 2009, 09:47 PM~15963851
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB WAS THERE!
> *




hno: 
I apologize for forgetting two of the clubs that came out today, so thank you very much to SPIRIT and the SOPHISTICATED FEW CAR CLUBS for your support today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Pictures from todays event can be seen at www.automotivesin.com thanks Ryan for the awesome pictures :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15963906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   badassss


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 12 2009, 09:17 PM~15963538
> *" Very sorry , UCE-phoenix we didn't show up "
> 
> I have a lot of cars to build for my knights, we will be out for the
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts, but if you dont build them you cant cruise them thanks we will see ya next time, we all understand :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15963906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Dec 11 2009, 04:59 PM~15952123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mikey mike!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2009, 01:56 AM~15965830
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i like that first pic bro!!!!
> thanks homie we had a blast!!!!!!
> ...


BOY THEM SHOOTS OF HENNY WERE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.sin-magazine.com/images/_events...0Show-2009.html

Here are 19 pages of pics from the show !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2009, 12:27 AM~15965358
> *hno:
> I apologize for forgetting two of the clubs that came out today, so thank you very much to SPIRIT and the SOPHISTICATED FEW CAR CLUBS for your support today  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


you forgot IDENTITY!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:41 AM~15966594
> *you forgot IDENTITY!!
> *


Yep shame of you James


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We want to thank everyone again for all the support you have shown us! Yesterdays show was badass! One of the biggest events to hit the east valley!!!! 

Congrats to all the winners, especially SOCIETY CC cleaned house yesterday! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:41 AM~15966594
> *you forgot IDENTITY!!
> *


YOU MEAN IDENTITY DIDNT GET IDENTIFIED :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 13 2009, 08:52 AM~15966638
> *YOU MEAN IDENTITY DIDNT GET IDENTIFIED :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :roflmao:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for those rollin through Exit 7 Last night...I kept getting told by the management to play more Rock and less spanish in the beginning  but everything I rocked the cumbias the dance floor was packed. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

BIGMANDO still sleeping???
I know he got some sick coverage!
PURO


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE SHOW FELLAS CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

bad ass show l :biggrin: luna ,mando ,uce and techniques


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GREAT SHOW YESTARDAY FELLAS LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS EVENT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here go a few more pic's Homie's!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW LOOKS LIKE A CRAZY TURNOUT!!
SUP AL!
P


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*good show guys...........*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 13 2009, 12:52 AM~15963906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE JOB!!
P


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks to Uce Techniques and Big Mando for a great show! Cant wait till the next one.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15964284
> *I'm cool just watching tv with my god daughter.  I'm glad you're doing good. Yeah so I heard it was bad ass!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Im gonna take my mix cds to the park..oldschool, cumbias so help a brother out :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2009, 12:27 AM~15965358
> *hno:
> I apologize for forgetting two of the clubs that came out today, so thank you very much to SPIRIT and the SOPHISTICATED FEW CAR CLUBS for your support today  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok ok ok ok.....
i'll do it....... :scrutinize: 

Just wanted to thank techniques,all my uso's,and mando and al for all the help with todays event and thanks to all the clubs that attended today you guys and gals are the ones who make this stuff happen    :biggrin: :biggrin: 

UNIQUE
SOCIETY
NEW IMAGE
TODA MADRE
INTRUDERS
FINEST
LOWLIFES
UNITY
MAJESTICS
PHAT BOYS CUSTOMS
DEVIOUS
PHOENIX RIDERS
GROUPE
ROLLERS ONLY
UNITED
PHOENIX CAR CLUB
VIEJITOS
PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS
NEGATIVE CAMBER
SEVERED TIES
REDEMMED
SILENT BREEZE
SPIRIT
SOPHISICATED FEW
LOWRIDER STYLE CC

If i forgot anyone im very sorry, your participation was unbelievable!!!!!

thank you from the bottom of our hearts 
UCE phx :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 13 2009, 11:34 AM~15967575
> *Im gonna take my mix cds to the park..oldschool, cumbias so help a brother out :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH I NEED NEW CD'S


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like i also forgot Lowrider style and Identity sorry brothas im not real strong with the computer no harm ment just missed , sorry  thanks for all your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 13 2009, 11:58 AM~15967767
> *Ok ok ok ok.....
> i'll do it....... :scrutinize:
> 
> ...



You mofos forget IDENTITY AGAIN!!!!! WTF LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 13 2009, 12:13 PM~15967869
> *Looks like i also forgot Lowrider style and Identity sorry brothas im not real strong with the computer no harm ment just missed , sorry  thanks for all your support :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


we know! its all good homeboy! we love you now matter what!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_In Arizona, It does not matter what plaque you wear on your back. We all roll strong, support each other, and represent Arizona to the fullest!_


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_Thats a cool shot right there._


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 03:55 PM~15968129
> *In Arizona, It does not matter what plaque you wear on your back. We all roll strong, support each other, and represent Arizona to the fullest!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WHATS GOOD MANDO!
Spoke to Al this morning.  
P


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 12:55 PM~15968129
> *In Arizona, It does not matter what plaque you wear on your back. We all roll strong, support each other, and represent Arizona to the fullest!
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Mando !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Big Thanks to Everyone involved in making yesterday's show an awsome event. It was nice kicking it with all the Homies and Friends AZ!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wanted to thank techniques,all my uso's,and mando and al for all the help with todays event and thanks to all the clubs that attended today you guys and gals are the ones who make this stuff happen    :biggrin: :biggrin: 

UNIQUE
SOCIETY
NEW IMAGE
TODA MADRE
INTRUDERS
FINEST
LOWLIFES
UNITY
MAJESTICS
PHAT BOYS CUSTOMS
DEVIOUS
PHOENIX RIDERS
GROUPE
ROLLERS ONLY
UNITED
PHOENIX CAR CLUB
VIEJITOS
PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS
NEGATIVE CAMBER
SEVERED TIES
REDEMMED
SILENT BREEZE
SPIRIT
SOPHISICATED FEW
LOWRIDER STYLE CC
My bad homie! :twak:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 13 2009, 01:32 PM~15968374
> *Big Thanks to Everyone involved in making yesterday's show an awsome event.  It was nice kicking it with all the Homies and Friends AZ!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Hell Yeah!!!! It was a kick ass day!! Nothing but relaxin and having fun with all the HOMIES!!!! 

Like Art said, Big THANKS to everyone that was involved in making this show!! 

Much Respect 

Bobby


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 13 2009, 12:52 PM~15968523
> *:thumbsup:  Hell Yeah!!!!  It was a kick ass day!!  Nothing but relaxin and having fun with all the HOMIES!!!!
> 
> Like Art said, Big THANKS to everyone that was involved in making this show!!
> ...


'sup Bobby! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 01:25 PM~15968314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<p style="margin-top: 0; margin-bottom: 0">myspace layouts</p>


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 01:25 PM~15968314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15968314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 13 2009, 01:53 PM~15968533
> *'sup Bobby! :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Homie!!! Good talking and seeing you and Frankie yesterday!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 12:55 PM~15968129
> *In Arizona, It does not matter what plaque you wear on your back. We all roll strong, support each other, and represent Arizona to the fullest!
> 
> 
> ...


No Spirit or Majestics? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Dec 13 2009, 03:07 PM~15969084
> *No Spirit or Majestics? :dunno:
> *


majestics left to go help a homie, and spirit showed up after the pic was taken


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 03:15 PM~15969136
> *majestics left to go help a homie, and spirit showed up after the pic was taken
> *


:thumbsup: Dope flick none the less!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 03:15 PM~15969136
> *majestics left to go help a homie, and spirit showed up after the pic was taken
> *


:scrutinize: Photoshop them in.. :biggrin: J/K 


:thumbsup: Nice pics homie... looks like it was badass... too bad I couldn't make it... really wanted to after the last one... 

I'll be in AZ next thursday tho... I'll hit you up...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice pics Ruben !! Cant wait to do it again


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 13 2009, 04:31 PM~15969686
> *Nice pics Ruben !! Cant wait to do it again
> *


x2 homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t71/Techniquesaz
/UCECCTECHNIQUESCARSHOW12-12-09084.jpg 








































LUNA DIDN'T WIN NOTHING,SUM ONE GET THAT DRUNK OUTTA THERE!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SOMEONE OWES ME A 30 PACK!!!!! [/b]


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking good out there AZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Dec 13 2009, 05:21 PM~15970010
> *Looking good out there AZ :thumbsup:
> *


X2... :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing homies


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 05:20 PM~15970000
> *SOMEONE OWES ME A 30 PACK!!!!! *
> [/b]



:dunno: NOT ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*GREAT SHOW COVERAGE HOMIES!! SICK UNITY AND TURNOUT!!
P*
MANDO THE PICS ARE OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 13 2009, 02:53 AM~15965982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bastards huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats az????


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2009, 06:43 PM~15970694
> *whats az????
> *



ITS ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ohhhh Shiiiiit looks like Bigmando has some photo competition! BigRubenaz.com!! Great pics fellas! Great times and what a show! Thanks AZ SIDE for making this another great show! We WILL do this again!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OG Playa! Thanks for the beer! Gato hooked it up! Had a great time. U shoulda been there. But the pics show it all!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

YES! THIS IS OUR VERY ON CLEMENTE! :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15970890
> *OG Playa!  Thanks for the beer!  Gato hooked it up! Had a great time. U shoulda been there. But the pics show it all!
> *



:biggrin: You're very welcome a bet is a bet!! Thanks Gato!!! I can see I missed a good show..Next time homies glad you all had fun and enjoyed the day!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Rain or Shine, we still chilled and supported Individuals CC


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15971364
> *Rain or Shine, we still chilled and supported Individuals CC
> 
> 
> ...



Damn forgot about this going on today!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Before I forget, congrats to Henry Castillo from Majestics PHX! He won a BigMandoaz.com Poster photo shoot. We will set up a time and date and shoot his ride and make him a badass poster for his home or display!!!! *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

THX MANDO CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOOT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all riders!!!!! Stay POSITIVE....
OBSESSION CC.


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Who can make out what it says in old english between the bumper & tire?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 13 2009, 08:57 PM~15972288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: something empire.com :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Dec 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15969777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like a good show. 

Would have made it out there if wasn't shooting half-naked girls in my photo studio. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15971499
> *Before I forget, congrats to Henry Castillo from Majestics PHX! He won a BigMandoaz.com Poster photo shoot. We will set up a time and date and shoot his ride and make him a badass poster for his home or display!!!!
> *


Hope he's not going to be in a G-String....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Dec 13 2009, 08:14 PM~15971770
> *THX MANDO CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOOT
> *


just messing with you henry... congrats brother :h5:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 13 2009, 08:57 PM~15972288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something about WWW.OURCITYEMPIRE.COM

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 05:20 PM~15970000
> *SOMEONE OWES ME A 30 PACK!!!!! *
> [/b]



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 13 2009, 10:25 PM~15973433
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: WUT UP BUDDY! IT WAS FREAKIN' COLD AT THE PICNIC TODAY!! :0 :0 :0 I GOT HOME AND MADE SOME HOT CHOCOLATE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 13 2009, 10:34 PM~15973569
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: WUT UP BUDDY! IT WAS FREAKIN' COLD AT THE PICNIC TODAY!!  :0  :0  :0 I GOT HOME AND MADE SOME HOT CHOCOLATE!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUU,YEA IT WAS COLD, BUT WE REPRESENT THER U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT'S HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks but both are wrong....
We blew it up and the first letter is a L or N.
Anybody else?
We want to look up the website..... :uh:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

ITS DIRT CITY EMPIRE!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Dec 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15973684
> *ITS DIRT CITY EMPIRE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: yup www.dirtcityempire.com a pic of the car is on their site :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 13 2009, 07:07 PM~15970989
> *YES! THIS IS OUR VERY ON CLEMENTE! :cheesy:
> *


DAM 'A' CLEMENTE SHIT IS TIGHT HOMES......IS IT 3 WHEELING?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Dec 13 2009, 06:49 PM~15970758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah right!!! :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning AZ? Time to go back to work.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 14 2009, 12:07 AM~15973917
> *DAM 'A' CLEMENTE SHIT IS TIGHT HOMES......IS IT 3 WHEELING?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Question: "Who was the most hammered mofo at the show in mesa?"

Post your answers!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

got this for sale or trade


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 07:45 AM~15975496
> *Question: "Who was the most hammered mofo at the show in mesa?"
> 
> Post your answers!
> *


LUNA DIDN'T WIN ANYTHING, GET THIS DRUNK OUTTA THERE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 13 2009, 10:42 PM~15973644
> *I KNOW HUU,YEA IT WAS COLD, BUT WE REPRESENT THER U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THAT'S HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SIMON QUE SI BUDDY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 13 2009, 10:45 PM~15973677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 
I guess everyone is wrong then.......................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Dec 14 2009, 08:27 AM~15975708
> *LUNA DIDN'T WIN ANYTHING, GET THIS DRUNK OUTTA THERE
> 
> 
> ...


look at Mando's expression!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 07:45 AM~15975496
> *Question: "Who was the most hammered mofo at the show in mesa?"
> 
> Post your answers!
> *


lol luna and mikey!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Dec 14 2009, 08:04 AM~15975601
> *got this for sale or trade
> 
> 
> ...


how much???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey fellas, just got a txt from Luna. Homie is in the hospital getting checked out! He just wasn't feeling right. I'll keep you posted! Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15977174
> *Hey fellas, just got a txt from Luna. Homie is in the hospital getting checked out! He just wasn't feeling right. I'll keep you posted! Hope he gets well soon!
> *


.....no more water uh I mean Bud light for him :0 

Hope all is good.....get better


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15977174
> *Hey fellas, just got a txt from Luna. Homie is in the hospital getting checked out! He just wasn't feeling right. I'll keep you posted! Hope he gets well soon!
> *


HOMIE NEEDS ANOTHER COLD BEER.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15973824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for solving the mystery!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 07:45 AM~15975496
> *Question: "Who was the most hammered mofo at the show in mesa?"
> 
> Post your answers!
> *


GOOD CLEAN FUN LIKE IT SHOULD BE!!!!!!
CLUB UNITY AT ITS FINEST!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help! Lol. Peace


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *



damn you have 1 beer with AVONDALE and almost had a stroke :biggrin: lol take care of yourself homie


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


hope you get better! :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


scary shit.......thats why I take meds.......with a Corona :biggrin: 

get bettter


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


Time to kick back Homie. :happysad:
We don't want to lose you.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 11:17 AM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


GET WELL SOON BIG DAWG.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 02:23 PM~15977174
> *Hey fellas, just got a txt from Luna. Homie is in the hospital getting checked out! He just wasn't feeling right. I'll keep you posted! Hope he gets well soon!
> *


HOPE ITS NOTHING SERIOUS.. GOOD LUCK.
PURO


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!!! GET BETTER SOON!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 14 2009, 11:56 AM~15977493
> *Thanks for solving the mystery!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


you're welcome :biggrin: always try to help out


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


 Glad you are felling better I will say alittle prayer for you. Take Care Homie!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *



DAMN BUDDY...SORRY TO HEAR THAT!! WELL YOU STAY THERE AND GET BETTER BUDDY!!!  :biggrin: I MIGHT KNOW WHY YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE WAS UP........YOUR DAMN COWBOYS LOST AGAIN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2009, 02:36 PM~15978986
> *you're welcome  :biggrin: always try to help out
> *



:biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2009, 02:40 PM~15979024
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  uffin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: What it do? How you doing? Damn luna can't hang with the big dawgs huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's a old timer, esta viejito el guey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k luna but seriously!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2009, 02:54 PM~15979126
> *
> he's a old timer, esta viejito el guey!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: pues yo tambien pero yo no tomo  So I am safe :biggrin: 

How you doing? Did you make those tamales yet?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2009, 03:07 PM~15979234
> *:biggrin:  pues yo tambien pero yo no tomo    So I am safe :biggrin:
> 
> How you doing? Did you make those tamales yet?
> *


i'm doing good right now, and you?? the tamales are going to be done a couple of days before christmas and they are going to be boooooooooommmmmb!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2009, 03:11 PM~15979269
> *i'm doing good right now, and you??  the tamales are going to be done a couple of days before christmas and they are going to be boooooooooommmmmb!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats good to hear.. I am doing ok too so far. Yeah I already made mines and they are the BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMBBBBBB :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2009, 03:15 PM~15979310
> *Thats good to hear.. I am doing ok too so far. Yeah I already made mines and they are the BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMBBBBBB :biggrin:
> *


lol let me barrow some???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2009, 03:16 PM~15979320
> *lol let me barrow some???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: People borrow sugar, coffee, ect and you wanna borrow tamales...hehehe :biggrin:

we made 85 dozen in 5 hours not little ones either burrito size


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

49ERS ARE GONNA ROCK TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ CARDINALS R GOING TO ROCK 2NITE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 14 2009, 03:55 PM~15979645
> *49ERS ARE GONNA ROCK TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


Damn! Homie. Take is easy. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 14 2009, 04:11 PM~15979744
> *AZ CARDINALS R GOING TO ROCK 2NITE
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: Go Cardinals!! AAAAAAZZZZZZZ baby :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15979353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: People borrow sugar, coffee, ect and you wanna  borrow tamales...hehehe :biggrin:
> 
> we made 85 dozen in 5 hours not little ones either burrito size
> *


Ill trade u some mix cds for some tamales :biggrin: j/k did u like those cds?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *



That High Blood Pressure is a sneak bitch, take care of it. I have to take pills daily for that shit.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


hno: Damn... Hope you feel better homie...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 14 2009, 02:55 PM~15979645
> *49ERS ARE GONNA ROCK TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am back home doing fine the meds brought the pressure down. I am relaxing in bed. No thonga this time!! I want say THANK YOU to you all for the Love. Support. Prayers and Caring! Its nice to know there are great friends like you all out there for a Homie! I appreciate you all! Peace!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2009, 03:19 PM~15979813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew there was something not right about you! I just could not figure it out until now! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Dec 14 2009, 03:55 PM~15979645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2009, 12:31 AM~15974537
> *az for short cara de culo!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH BUT YOU SAID WHATS AZ??? YOU FORGOT THE UP PINCHE CARA DE DJ RECIEN REGANADO POR SU BIEJA :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

AL LUNA  IM GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD TAKE IT EASY AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SATURDAY AT THE CRUISE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CARDINALS ALL THE WAY BABY 

THE FORTYWHINERS SUCK MAS PUTOS :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15980428
> *Hey everyone. I am back home doing fine the meds brought the pressure down. I am relaxing in bed. No thonga this time!! I want say THANK YOU to you all for the Love. Support. Prayers and Caring! Its nice to know there are great friends like you all out there for a Homie!  I appreciate you all! Peace!
> *



glad you home and ok


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15981733
> *glad you home and ok
> *


x222222 homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 14 2009, 04:42 PM~15979995
> *Ill trade u some mix cds for some tamales :biggrin: j/k did u like those cds?
> *



Hahaha Yeah I loved them we jamed to them on thanksgiving.. My cousins boyfriend is a dj and he came up to me and asked me who made them for me :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15980428
> *Hey everyone. I am back home doing fine the meds brought the pressure down. I am relaxing in bed. No thonga this time!! I want say THANK YOU to you all for the Love. Support. Prayers and Caring! Its nice to know there are great friends like you all out there for a Homie!  I appreciate you all! Peace!
> *



You're welcome homie we are all familia in here so I speak for all of us we are glad you are doing good take care and take it easy!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15980430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

THE HOMIE GOT THIS FOR SALE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Dec 14 2009, 07:55 PM~15982028
> *THE HOMIE GOT THIS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...



how much


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

900


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Dec 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15982247
> *900
> *



hell of a deal


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes to the homie's that went to the Uce Picnic and who did'nt..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Luna? How you feeling?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:angry: dammmm cards


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 14 2009, 08:54 PM~15983568
> *:angry: dammmm cards
> *




:angry: I know huh.. :uh: :uh: it sucks.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2009, 02:42 PM~15979038
> *:biggrin:  :wave: What it do? How you doing? Damn luna can't hang with the big dawgs huh!!!
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH...JUS CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!! :biggrin: :biggrin: WE TOLD HIM TO STOP DRINKIN' THAT CANNED WATER (a.k.a. BUD LIGHT)!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15981957
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15980430
> *I knew there was something not right about you!  I just could not figure it out until now! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 BESIDES THE FACT THAT HE ALSO DRINKS BUD LIGHT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15981733
> *glad you home and ok
> *



X1,000,000!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 14 2009, 08:44 PM~15983402
> *What up Luna? How you feeling?
> *


I am good for now! thanks.......but we just found out water heater busted! water all over the front closet and garage! when it rains it pours!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15984237
> *I am good for now! thanks.......but we just found out water heater busted! water all over the front closet and garage!  when it rains it pours!
> *



I'm glad your doing ok.. :biggrin: Shit it always happens like that when it rains it pours!!Thought you already knew that...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2009, 10:26 PM~15983983
> *NUTHIN' MUCH...JUS CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE TOLD HIM TO STOP DRINKIN' THAT CANNED WATER (a.k.a. BUD LIGHT)!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool same here just watching tv.. Well he better take what happen to him serious or it could be not so good next time around...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15984016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I DRINK ANY BEER YOU WANT TO GIVE ME HOMIE :biggrin:I DONT DISCRIMINATE. IM A EQUAL OPPTUNITY DRINKER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM RICH BITCH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: BEN I NEED MY DOLLAR IN LARGE COINS:biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2009, 11:39 PM~15984804
> *:biggrin: I DRINK ANY BEER YOU WANT TO GIVE ME HOMIE :biggrin:I DONT  DISCRIMINATE. IM A EQUAL OPPTUNITY DRINKER
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Morn! AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15984237
> *I am good for now! thanks.......but we just found out water heater busted! water all over the front closet and garage!  when it rains it pours!
> *


that sucks homie....keep your head up


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

what happened to torta tuesdays? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ!!!!!
I'LL START IT OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15979353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

IT IS TUESDAY RIGHT?????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

az, whats happening???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ,

whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CUM QUAT
what the hell does that stand for??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 02:15 PM~15989778
> *BigMandoAZ,
> 
> whats up homie??
> *


chillin homie just got off work! went in at 1am did a 12 hour shift. what you doin?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ


WA'SAPPNIN HOMIES!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY LUNA!!!!!!!!!.............
























































Hope your feeling better!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: regal85, Ben'sCustomWheels, Black86Cutty, D.J. Midnite, BigMandoAZ, az720

whats up homies


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 15 2009, 01:33 PM~15989963
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: regal85, Ben'sCustomWheels, Black86Cutty, D.J. Midnite, BigMandoAZ, az720
> 
> ...




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15989444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: OH-YEEEYAAA!!!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 15 2009, 02:27 PM~15989898
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>
> OH HELL NO, GIVE HIM HIS CHILL PILLS!!
> WE'RE GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD HOMIE, *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 02:16 PM~15989798
> *chillin homie just got off work! went in at 1am  did a 12 hour shift.  what you doin?
> *


damn homie, i did a 12 hour shift in my bed sleeping like a baby!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 15 2009, 02:23 PM~15989865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homeboy??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT whats up homie, you know almost all those pics were compliments of you, right?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OGPLAYER, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, az720, BIGRICHSPIRIT



whats up homies???? hows everybody doing on this fine torta tuesday???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 03:10 PM~15990317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 03:19 PM~15990423
> *OGPLAYER, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, az720, BIGRICHSPIRIT
> whats up homies????  hows everybody doing on this fine torta tuesday???
> *



What up? I'm doing good  :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

What up ! " Ben "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 15 2009, 03:22 PM~15990457
> *What up? I'm doing good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: Hi There !


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 15 2009, 01:27 PM~15989898
> *HEY LUNA!!!!!!!!!.............
> 
> 
> ...


Midnite, you funny!!! :biggrin: I am good. Jus waitin for these fools to come replace my water heater!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 02:18 PM~15990409
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT whats up homie, you know almost all those pics were compliments of you, right??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell, I thought I clicked in the Cabaret!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Dec 15 2009, 01:47 PM~15990105
> *
> OH HELL NO, GIVE HIM HIS CHILL PILLS!!
> WE'RE GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD HOMIE,
> *


I got my Pills!!! Thanks Ruben!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 15 2009, 03:22 PM~15990457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on homie???



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2009, 03:34 PM~15990592
> *Hell, I thought I clicked in the Cabaret!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha just torta tuesday!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15977653
> *Yes. I had to go to the ER. Had real high Blood Pressure. 198 over 125!!!! I am being monitored and poked for while. Shit suks. A stroke was soon to come if I didn't come here they say. I am doing good tho. A beer would help!  Lol. Peace
> *


sure u werent playing with that devils dust.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 03:39 PM~15990658
> *thats good, still waiting on my tamales!!!!!!!!!!!!
> whats going on homie???
> hahahaha just torta tuesday!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't cook them till christmas eve


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15990409
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT whats up homie, you know almost all those pics were compliments of you, right??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i knew they look familiar.... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 15 2009, 03:50 PM~15990793
> *i knew they look familiar.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 07:45 AM~15975496
> *Question: "Who was the most hammered mofo at the show in mesa?"
> 
> Post your answers!
> *


i was by time i got home but not at the show


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 02:14 PM~15989770
> *az, whats happening???
> *


you get my last pm?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2009, 03:34 PM~15990592
> *Hell, I thought I clicked in the Cabaret!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 03:15 PM~15990379
> *whats up homeboy??
> *


nothin much dogg just chillin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN FOOLS. SOME OF US ARE AT WORK. DAMN IT. YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO GET A MUTHA FUCKA FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I KLICK ON AZ SIDE AND SEE SOME BIG ASS TITS ON THE SCREEN. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Pitirijas whats up?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Roger?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 15 2009, 04:24 PM~15991096
> *DAMN FOOLS. SOME OF US ARE AT WORK. DAMN IT. YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO GET A MUTHA FUCKA FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I KLICK ON AZ SIDE AND SEE SOME BIG ASS TITS ON THE SCREEN.  :biggrin:
> *


shit i'm at work posting tits and ass, my boss helps me pick em....  thats how i roll....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Dec 15 2009, 04:06 PM~15990935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15991126
> *What up Roger?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15989444
> *
> 
> 
> ...





man!! i love tuesdays!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 15 2009, 04:32 PM~15991172
> *shit i'm at work posting tits and ass, my boss helps me pick em....  thats how i roll....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 15 2009, 04:06 PM~15990935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Dec 15 2009, 04:32 PM~15991172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15989444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Love Tuesdays too :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Dec 15 2009, 03:50 PM~15990793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tight ass job homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CHEVYMAN480, Dirty Pirate, Teamblowme602


whats ssup homies


----------



## lowrider style 623 (Dec 7, 2009)

what up az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got new updates in our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" section! We got a super bad ass lowrider link in our "Lowrider Style Link World" page! Plus we added part 2 of the "Lowrider Style Car Wash" in our 'Lowrider Style Events" section! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!

And don't forget we got our car show this week!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 15 2009, 01:01 PM~15989078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thought those fools only had guy cheerleaders


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP COMPITA!
P


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Dec 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15992981
> *SUP COMPITA!
> P
> *


'SUP PURO HOW U BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Estoy bien compita! Trabajando como perro!!
Listo para los Tamales!!
How's AZ treating you?
P


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

hey i got 4 new chrome cylinder style accumulators with all the fittings asking 250 or trade for??? pm if intrested :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Hermanos of Peace,Dec 9 2009, 12:17 PM~15925666]








For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Dec 15 2009, 07:55 PM~15993144
> *Estoy bien compita! Trabajando como perro!!
> Listo para los Tamales!!
> How's AZ treating you?
> ...


ESO ES TODO PURO NO QUEDA OTRA MAS TRABAJAR COMO PERRO!!!!!!


EN ESO ANDAMOS CON LOS TAMALES HAY QUE IR PARA NOGALES!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


AQUI ANDAMOS TODAVIA ME TRATAN BIEN HOMIE,LE ANDAMOS DANDOLE A LA TROKITA TODAVIA!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

QUE PASES FELIZ NAVIDAD Y UN PROSPERO ANO NUEVO HOMIE TU Y TU FAMILIA!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 15 2009, 09:11 PM~15994030
> *ESO ES TODO PURO NO QUEDA OTRA MAS TRABAJAR COMO PERRO!!!!!!
> EN ESO ANDAMOS CON LOS TAMALES HAY QUE IR PARA NOGALES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AQUI ANDAMOS TODAVIA ME TRATAN BIEN HOMIE,LE ANDAMOS DANDOLE A LA TROKITA TODAVIA!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *RUN, LA MIGRA!!!!!!!*


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15994099
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 RUN, LA MIGRA!!!!!!!
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

MEXICAN CITISEN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

$300ADAPTERS INCLUDED


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

THATS A GOOD FUCKING DEAL IF I DIDNT HAVE TO MOVE I WOULDNT BE SELLING IT PM ME FOR MORE INFO  $600$


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2009, 03:15 PM~15990379
> *whats up bro, have you got a job yet???
> lol that was gay!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up homeboy??
> *



   :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: NO JOB YET HOMIE....I GUESS ME AND THE FAMILY GONNA HAVE A "CHARLIE BROWN" X-MAS THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Dec 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15994099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 15 2009, 04:06 PM~15990935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UMMMMMMMMMMMMM.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

ONE LAST ONE FOR TORTA TUESDAY


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn... Double post... :uh: :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 15 2009, 07:35 PM~15992926
> *Thought those fools only had guy cheerleaders
> *


Naw homie all the **** followed you out of Frisco. :biggrin: They couldnt live with out you :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2009, 07:00 AM~15996929
> *Naw homie all the **** followed you out of Frisco. :biggrin: They couldnt live with out you :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 15 2009, 09:22 PM~15994173
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> MEXICAN CITISEN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ah shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Whos the president? (Tim)!!!! :roflmao: 




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2009, 08:27 AM~15997294
> *ah shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Whos the president? (Tim)!!!!  :roflmao:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: QUE ONDA TERMITE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 16 2009, 09:28 AM~15997652
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: :wow: X2!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 16 2009, 10:26 AM~15998170
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: QUE ONDA TERMITE!
> *


Just counting down the minutes to head on home  


You?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita+Dec 15 2009, 09:22 PM~15994173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why thank you!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 16 2009, 09:28 AM~15997652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone on Facebook? that Mafia Wars is addicting...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up roger???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 01:25 PM~15999570
> *whats up roger???
> *




cant call it bro!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 15 2009, 04:06 PM~15990935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and still, daaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 16 2009, 01:28 PM~15999594
> *cant call it bro!
> *


why is it busy???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 01:29 PM~15999610
> *why is it busy???
> *


ITS ALWAYS BUSY WHEN YOUR POURING CEMENT ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15999704
> *ITS ALWAYS BUSY WHEN YOUR POURING CEMENT ALL DAY LONG
> *


yeah right


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15999704
> *ITS ALWAYS BUSY WHEN YOUR POURING CEMENT ALL DAY LONG
> *


like your new avatar


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15971364
> *Rain or Shine, we still chilled and supported Individuals CC
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH PICTURES LOOKING GOOD...THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND KICKED IT WITH US... THE RAIN DIDNT STOP US FROM HAVING A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 01:28 PM~15999601
> *and still, daaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WOW I FOUND AZ SIDE AND FIRST THING I SEE WHEN I CLICK IS BIG CHI CHI'S ALL IN MY FACE...NOW THATS HOW I WANNA BE GREETED AT THE DOOR EVERYTIME... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 16 2009, 12:27 PM~15999094
> *:wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *



 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Dec 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15994445
> *THATS A GOOD FUCKING DEAL IF I DIDNT HAVE TO MOVE I WOULDNT BE SELLING IT PM ME FOR MORE INFO  $600$
> 
> 
> ...


PM'ed!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Niiiiiiiice Greeting!! Thanks OGeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> HELL YEAH PICTURES LOOKING GOOD...THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND KICKED IT WITH US... THE RAIN DIDNT STOP US FROM HAVING A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> Bro, I had to get back to the Weeeeeeest Side. So once it started to drizzle, I had to bounce!! Thanks for the Burgers n Beers!!! :biggrin: Great turnout!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

2 Members: Lunas64, BigMandoAZ

Sup Mijo? Still dealin with the water heater!! :angry: livin at the outlaws, I mean inlaws for a few days!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Who would buy this magazine?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


subscription! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...



PUT ME DOWN FOR 3 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 16 2009, 04:01 PM~16000995
> *PUT ME DOWN FOR 3  :biggrin:
> *


put me down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!p.s. where do you pick up your copy at?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 02:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


Mines are free!!!! :biggrin: But I would still buy one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


depends.....if it has the same pics as here on layitlow...nope... :cheesy: j\p


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 16 2009, 04:11 PM~16001114
> *put me down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!p.s. where do you pick up your copy at?
> *


lol, thanks for the support. this is just an idea at this time! i would love to put out my own mag with all the stuff i do here in az. ill look into and keep you all posted.


p.s. thanks again for the tacos! They were hella good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000968
> *2 Members: Lunas64, BigMandoAZ
> 
> Sup Mijo?  Still dealin with the water heater!! :angry:  livin at the outlaws, I mean inlaws for a few days!!
> *


damn that sucks! Are we cruising tomorrow night?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2009, 04:21 PM~16001216
> *depends.....if it has the same pics as here on layitlow...nope... :cheesy: j\p
> *


i know huh. You guys already get my stuff for free! fuck it layitlow it is!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*locdownmexican???????*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > Niiiiiiiice Greeting!! Thanks OGeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> You're welcome :biggrin: How you feeling?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...



I will if it has pic of cars and not all rim stuff


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ

What up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:28 PM~16001297
> *damn that sucks! Are we cruising tomorrow night?
> *


Ya, but you gatta come over and help me wash my car!!! I got caught in the rain last sunday!!! She is duuuuurty!!
:biggrin: 
Vice Prez style wash!!!! wax on, wax off!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 16 2009, 04:46 PM~16001491
> *Ya, but you gatta come over and help me wash my car!!! I got caught in the rain last sunday!!! She is duuuuurty!!
> :biggrin:
> Vice Prez style wash!!!! wax on, wax off!
> *


damn! NO **** PUTO! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 16 2009, 03:34 PM~16001368
> *You're welcome  :biggrin:  How you feeling?
> *


I am doing much better, meds help!!! But i am dealing with this water heater!!!
People are gettin paid !!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:47 PM~16001501
> *damn! NO **** PUTO!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


No help on the wash, no cruise and an extra 20 on the dues!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:47 PM~16001501
> *damn! NO **** PUTO!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Bring the truck over, we can work on it too!!!! Make her puuuuurty! :biggrin: Cruise dont start til 4 pm.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 16 2009, 04:47 PM~16001503
> *I am doing much better, meds help!!! But i am dealing with this water heater!!!
> People are gettin paid !!!!  :angry:
> *



Glad you are doing much better. Hope the water heater gets fixed soon..


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


would buy it. good luck with it if you go thru with it. just a heads up, its been done before and I think it only lasted for a year (6 issues) if I remember right. but either way, I would still buy it.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 02:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


Only if the Cube was in it........












j/k. I would anyways.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Dec 16 2009, 04:55 PM~16001609
> *would buy it. good luck with it if you go thru with it. just a heads up, its been done before and I think it only lasted for a year (6 issues) if I remember right. but either way, I would still buy it.
> *


"Cruising Customs" :dunno:

I would buy that shit... 2 subscriptions to Burque pls.. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 16 2009, 04:08 PM~16001694
> *"Cruising Customs" :dunno:
> 
> I would buy that shit... 2 subscriptions to Burque pls.. :biggrin:
> *


'sup Meat head!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 16 2009, 05:10 PM~16001711
> *'sup Meat head!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie? :wave:

What's poppin tomorrow thru sat night? :dunno:

I'll be flying in to visit the faMily :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999777
> *like your new avatar
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## UNITY (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up az


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 04:24 PM~16001244
> *lol, thanks for the support. this is just an idea at this time! i would love to put out my own mag with all the stuff i do here in az. ill look into and keep you all posted.
> p.s. thanks again for the  tacos! They were hella good!
> *


anytime homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Dec 16 2009, 02:44 PM~16000290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Ernie?????


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT 2 HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 06:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats sick bro put az on the map :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! CLUB UNITY! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

az to the top


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

CARWASH AT 35TH AVE MCDOWELL THIS SUNDAY AT M&SONS FROM 10AM TO 4PM TO MAKE THE MONEY TO BUY A SHIT LOAD OF BEER FOR GATOS WEDDING NEXT MONTH 

MAJESTICS PHX


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 15 2009, 08:33 PM~15993557
> *Hermanos of Peace,Dec 9 2009, 12:17 PM~15925666]
> 
> 
> ...


SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 16 2009, 08:44 PM~16003938
> *SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


bobby try the asian zing wild at buffalo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!da bomb!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

GREAT IDEA MANDO,,,ALOT OF WORK BRO BUT IF THERE IS ANYONE THAT COULD DO IT ....IT WOULD BE YOU HOMIE!
YOU GOT MY VOTE!
COUNT ME IN FOR ART STUFF.  
PURO


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 16 2009, 08:48 PM~16003988
> *bobby try the asian zing wild at buffalo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!da bomb!!!
> *


Shit I want some more of those Taquitos that you hooked up at the Mesa Show!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 16 2009, 08:53 PM~16004055
> *Shit U want some more of those Taquitos that you hooked up at the Mesa Show!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol anytime homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Dec 16 2009, 08:38 PM~16003854
> *CARWASH AT 35TH AVE MCDOWELL THIS SUNDAY AT M&SONS FROM 10AM TO 4PM TO MAKE THE MONEY TO BUY A SHIT LOAD OF BEER FOR GATOS WEDDING NEXT MONTH
> 
> MAJESTICS PHX
> *


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

If anyone interested I was crusing through on dobbins and 23rd Ave on my way home and seen a 64 Impala red in color looked pretty clean FOR SALE didin't stop so don't know how much it was. Looked all original though


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 06:37 PM~16002504
> *only Ben's Custom Wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Yeah I can see a few but a whole magazine on rims and tires that's why I don't buy that other magazine anymore. Shit I had been buying them since 1979 had a the whole collection since then till 2006


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2009, 11:19 AM~15998566
> *Just counting down the minutes to head on home
> You?
> *



THAT IS COOL BUDDY! :biggrin: ME, JUS CHILLIN AND ENJOYING THE NICE WEATHER!!! :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...



ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo+Dec 16 2009, 08:38 PM~16003854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right, only ben's custom wheels in this one!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 11:03 PM~16005644
> *i havent even got my invitation to the wedding!!! :angry:
> that guy has a few cars there!!!
> your right, only ben's custom wheels in this one!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know we havent got our invitations either, and true nomas las llantas del ben ha ha.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 17 2009, 12:07 AM~16006261
> *i know we havent got our invitations either, and true nomas las llantas del ben ha ha.
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 17 2009, 12:07 AM~16006261
> *i know we havent got our invitations either, and true nomas las llantas del ben ha ha.
> *


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING RIGHT NOW???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 16 2009, 10:02 PM~16004878
> *THAT IS COOL BUDDY!  :biggrin: ME, JUS CHILLIN AND ENJOYING THE NICE WEATHER!!!  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


It has been nice  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 16 2009, 08:53 PM~16004055
> *Shit I want some more of those Taquitos that you hooked up at the Mesa Show!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2...they were fucking good! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 03:52 AM~16007155
> *x2...they were fucking good!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol anytime homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 03:52 AM~16007155
> *x2...they were fucking good!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where the hell was i ???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 08:19 AM~16008132
> *where the hell was i ???
> *




You were eating and chilling with Techniques!!!!

You member, Member?????


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


DAT WOULD BE CHINGON MANDO..........


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 03:52 AM~16007155
> *x2...they were fucking good!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol anytime homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Dec 17 2009, 09:33 AM~16008255
> *You were eating and chilling with Techniques!!!!
> 
> You member, Member?????
> *


ooooooorrrrrrraaaaaaaaalllllleeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 09:19 AM~16008132
> *where the hell was i ???
> *


Yup, RO had a good camp set up in the northwest corner! Them tacos were fucking goooood! Shredded carne on corn tortilla, shit Joe hooked me up with 3 con todo! I didn't want to leave!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 09:47 AM~16008379
> *Yup, RO had a good camp set up in the northwest corner! Them tacos were fucking goooood! Shredded carne on corn tortilla, shit Joe hooked me up with 3 con todo! I didn't want to leave!!!!!
> *


lol next time!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello homies I need your help. My aunt has cancer and I am having a benefit raffle to raise money for her treatment cost... I would like to thank BIG BEN for donating a set of rims for this cause..The tickets will be $10.00 each and the drawing will be New Years Eve at Noon. Thank You Monica


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 09:47 AM~16008373
> *ooooooorrrrrrraaaaaaaaalllllleeeeeeeeeee!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Thank You Homie!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 17 2009, 10:16 AM~16008653
> *Hello homies I need your help. My aunt has cancer and I am having a benefit raffle to raise money for her treatment cost... I would like to thank BIG BEN for donating a set of rims for this cause..The tickets will be $10.00 each and the drawing will be New Years Eve at Noon. Thank You Monica
> 
> 
> ...



OH SNAPS!!! :biggrin: I NEED A SET OF 13'S...WHERE DO I BUY MY RAFFLE TICKET AT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 17 2009, 10:17 AM~16008662
> *Thank You Homie!!!
> *



:wave: YOU GOTTA LOVE THAT BIG BEN!!!! :biggrin: MAYBE ONE DAY HE WILL LET ME DRIVE HIS RAGTOP...I PROMISE I WON'T FLOOD THE CARB!!!! :x: :x: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2009, 10:42 AM~16008962
> *OH SNAPS!!!  :biggrin: I NEED A SET OF 13'S...WHERE DO I BUY MY RAFFLE TICKET AT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



With me or big ben I will pm you my number


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 17 2009, 10:44 AM~16008999
> *With me or big ben I will pm you my number
> *



OOOOORRRRRAAAAALLLLLEEEEE!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2009, 07:25 AM~16007575
> *good morning az :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP MIKEY!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Someone once said theres no CLUB UNITY in Phx....
I beg to differ.... i've seen it.
Without CLUB UNITY we cant ALL come together and show the world how strong the Lowrider Movement is here.....
And without that none of the major or up coming show producers won't want to throw shows here.....
YouTube, Rolln Videos, AzstreetKings DVD and Big Mandos up coming magazine will put us out there...
Because believe me their watching....
So come on out to this DVD shoot and lets show the world what we got. Because this DVD is going to be everywhere


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2009, 05:37 PM~16002504
> *whats up Ernie?????
> *


QUE ONDA BEN? WHAT'S GOOD?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: azmobn06, childsplay69, unity_mike, Rascal King



Where you been at homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2009, 10:47 AM~16009024
> *WHAT UP MIKEY!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Working my ass off!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 09:55 AM~16008471
> *lol next time!!!
> *


yes ben next time everybody too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2009, 11:22 AM~16009431
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: azmobn06, childsplay69, unity_mike, Rascal King
> Where you been at homie
> *



Just chilling homie... I'm actually thinking of throwing a hop and show and shine thing bro.. will the Caddy be ready??? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 17 2009, 12:08 PM~16009898
> *Just chilling homie... I'm actually thinking of throwing a hop and show and shine thing bro.. will the Caddy be ready???  :biggrin:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: 

But i got some small plans for the kutty this year :biggrin:  

Hit us up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2009, 12:14 PM~16009976
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> But i got some small plans for the kutty this year :biggrin:
> ...



Your cutty is super clean bro I gotta know what you have in store... :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


put me down for a two year...FUCK LRM!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 17 2009, 12:53 PM~16010381
> *put me down for a two year...FUCK LRM!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 17 2009, 12:53 PM~16010381
> *put me down for a two year...FUCK LRM!!!!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 01:49 PM~16010860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 17 2009, 10:17 AM~16008662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin homie here at work waiting to be off!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 02:32 PM~16011246
> *your welcome!!!!
> lmao ok when ever you want homie!!!
> 
> ...





:nono: :nono: I get to drive it first!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

***SPECIAL ON COMPLETE AUTO INTERIORS!!!***


We are currently running a special on complete interiors now through February 28th, 2010. 

All Vinyl interior from $1800.00
This includes front and rear seats, as well as door panels, headliner and new carpet.

***Any foam repairs extra***

Call us today at 602-244-1418 for more details or stop by and see us at 2426 S. 24th St. (Northwest corner of 24th St. & University) We are located in the same building as Copperstate Glass.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 02:32 PM~16011246
> *your welcome!!!!
> lmao ok when ever you want homie!!!
> what time is this shindigg starting???
> ...


ASK YOUR BOSS TO LET YOU OUT :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 17 2009, 10:16 AM~16008653
> *Hello homies I need your help. My aunt has cancer and I am having a benefit raffle to raise money for her treatment cost... I would like to thank BIG BEN for donating a set of rims for this cause..The tickets will be $10.00 each and the drawing will be New Years Eve at Noon. Thank You Monica
> 
> 
> ...


Orale playa just call me manana I will try to get a least 2 ya sabes thw economy is hard righ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Dec 17 2009, 03:23 PM~16011630
> *Orale playa just call me manana I will try to get a least 2 ya sabes thw economy is hard righ
> *



thank you homie Yeah I know the economy is hard but any little helps homie so thank you...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: q.c.d-max, primer665, cadillac jay, jr602, unity_mike, 62wildcat, PHXROJOE
:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 17 2009, 04:17 PM~16012322
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: q.c.d-max, primer665, cadillac jay, jr602, unity_mike, 62wildcat, PHXROJOE
> :wave:
> *


what's up jay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*LRM TOUR DATES*

*Phoenix - March 17th
San Bernardino - June 6th
Denver - July 11th
Super Show Vegas - October 10th*


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetwerx_@Dec 17 2009, 02:38 PM~16011300
> ****SPECIAL ON COMPLETE AUTO INTERIORS!!!***
> We are currently running a special on complete interiors now through February 28th, 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

a song for the road to the showhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoS3Rim5kVk


----------



## AZ CONNECTION (Dec 2, 2009)

THIS WILL BE AN EVENT YOU DONT WANT TO MISS.


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 04:32 PM~16012478
> *LRM TOUR DATES
> 
> Phoenix - March 17th
> ...


only 4 shows? :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 04:32 PM~16012478
> *LRM TOUR DATES
> 
> Phoenix - March 17th
> ...


I could be wrong but my calendar says the 17th is a Wed


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Whos up for the challenge this is where the best of Az face the best of Southern Cali.... roll call....


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2009, 08:40 PM~16015206
> *I could be wrong but my calendar says the 17th is a Wed
> *


Yup ur right Termite....that is a Wed..... i think its the 7th


----------



## 3L V4T0 (Mar 28, 2009)

what up az. im looking for some chrome spokes.. all 4 with tires.. hit me up if anybody is selling some


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3L V4T0_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16015655
> *what up az. im looking for some chrome spokes.. all 4 with tires.. hit me up if anybody is selling some
> *


TALK TO BEN!!

BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS

wire & custom wheels, accesories, alarms,
dvd & stereo systems, and window tinting


(602) 763-6980


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Dec 17 2009, 09:34 PM~16015816
> *TALK TO BEN!!
> 
> BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2009, 11:22 AM~16009434
> *Working my ass off!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:   ES TODO BUDDY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 17 2009, 02:34 PM~16011263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH...I AM IN FOR 2 RAFFLE TIXS TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 17 2009, 02:34 PM~16011263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out puro, thanks alot homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2009, 08:40 PM~16015206
> *I could be wrong but my calendar says the 17th is a Wed
> *


your correct brown eye, i mean private eye!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 03:59 PM~16000971
> *Who would buy this magazine?????
> 
> 
> ...


 Ill take 10 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:59 AM~16009159
> *Someone once said theres no CLUB UNITY in Phx....
> I beg to differ.... i've seen it.
> Without CLUB UNITY we cant ALL come together and show the world how strong the Lowrider Movement is here.....
> ...


oRRRRAAALLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!! Nice event last nite Lowrider Style CC  A good event.  

Good job to the Hoppers that attended and all the cars that showed


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2009, 02:33 AM~16016964
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i did and he let me out and even let me take his 63'
> good looking out puro, thanks alot homie!!!!!
> *



Anytime for my brothers in AZ!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks lowrider style last night was a cool event, keep up the good work homies!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3L V4T0_@Dec 17 2009, 09:19 PM~16015655
> *what up az. im looking for some chrome spokes.. all 4 with tires.. hit me up if anybody is selling some
> *


BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS

wire & custom wheels, accesories, alarms,
dvd & stereo systems, and window tinting
(602) 763-6980


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 11:38 PM~16016996
> *your correct  brown eye, i mean private eye!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF  






:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2009, 11:38 PM~16016996
> *your correct  brown eye, i mean private eye!!!!!!!!
> *


If you are going to the toy drive/cruise tomorrow I'll hit you up for some raffle tix


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2009, 08:40 PM~16015206
> *I could be wrong but my calendar says the 17th is a Wed
> *


Its is wrong. let me find out. someone emailed me those dates


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 17 2009, 08:47 PM~16015290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 18 2009, 07:32 AM~16018518
> *oRRRRAAALLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!! Nice event last nite Lowrider Style CC    A good event.
> 
> Good job to the Hoppers that attended and all the cars that showed
> *


sounds like it went down pretty good last night! couldnt make it. my daughter got real sick on us yesterday.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:59 AM~16009159
> *Someone once said theres no CLUB UNITY in Phx....
> I beg to differ.... i've seen it.
> Without CLUB UNITY we cant ALL come together and show the world how strong the Lowrider Movement is here.....
> ...


good show last night, had a good time chillin with all of the AZ homies, good job Hector from Lowrider Style CC :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2009, 09:34 AM~16019336
> *
> *


post some pic up hector :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning AZ!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Dec 18 2009, 07:41 AM~16018599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 18 2009, 10:15 AM~16019694
> *Good Morning AZ!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up my brotha from anotha motha!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

where's the pics from last night???? the were three models out there snapping pics and like 200 people taking pics so lets see them!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 18 2009, 10:15 AM~16019694
> *Good Morning AZ!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2009, 10:21 AM~16019744
> *where's the pics from last night???? the were three models out there snapping pics and like 200 people taking pics so lets see them!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X10!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno:   WHAT UP BUDDY? YOU KNOW IF I WAS OUT THERE I WOULD HAVE POSTED UP PICS ALREADY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 18 2009, 10:30 AM~16019831
> *X10!!!!!!!  :dunno:  :dunno:     WHAT UP BUDDY? YOU KNOW IF I WAS OUT THERE I WOULD HAVE POSTED UP PICS ALREADY!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hella fine or what? POST EM UP ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 10:35 AM~16019881
> *hella fine or what? POST EM UP ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: but i forgot my camera :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 10:35 AM~16019881
> *hella fine or what? POST EM UP ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



   I DIDN'T GO!!! SORRY BUDDY!! :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone got any pics from last night??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 18 2009, 10:30 AM~16019831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the two from saturday and a new one that was looking rather sexy like a motha!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 18 2009, 10:57 AM~16020100
> *anyone got any pics from last night??
> *


:dunno:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Dec 18 2009, 11:32 AM~16020394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ps. Their were 6 models......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up AZ SIDE ??


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody hitting this up tomorrow?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 18 2009, 01:24 PM~16021235
> *UNITY C.C.*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 02:51 PM~16021895
> *Anybody hitting this up tomorrow?
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 

I think the RIDERZ are hitting up the Toy drive in Glendale


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

we want more pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hector!!hector!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin: 










Right to left: BigMando, Mandito & Armando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 03:51 PM~16022478
> *Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 03:51 PM~16022478
> *Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass Mando :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey homies we will be selling raffle tickets on Sunday at the M& Sons on 35th and McDowell. We were not able to sell them tomorrow at the Toy Drive in respect to them and what they are doing for the kids.. Thank You Hope to see you all at the car wash on Sunday!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 02:51 PM~16022478
> *Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Another Fine....... Didn't invite your homey!! LOL!! Hope you had a good day off Bro. Looks like u got gas n beer money for Tucson!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 03:51 PM~16022478
> *Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Big Joker, Little Joker and Baby Joker :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP LUNA? ARE YOU HITTING UP MACAYOS?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 18 2009, 03:35 PM~16022902
> *WHAT UP LUNA? ARE YOU HITTING UP MACAYOS?
> *


Nope. At Fuegos on Van buren and 91st


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 18 2009, 04:41 PM~16022949
> *Nope. At Fuegos on Van buren and 91st
> *


ARE YOU THERE NOW?


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

CARWASH THIS SUNDAY FROM 10AM TO 4PM AT [email protected] 35TH AVE MCDOWELL ALL THE MONEY WILL GO TO BUY ALL THE BEER WE CAN FOR GATO'S WEDDING NEXT MONTH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


MAJESTICS PHX


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>By the way the "Lowrider Supreme Car Show - Mesa" Video is ready!!!!! Coming soon!!!!!</span>


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2009, 10:21 AM~16019744
> *where's the pics from last night???? the were three models out there snapping pics and like 200 people taking pics so lets see them!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hubieras ido guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 18 2009, 05:13 PM~16023230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

aye que mucho scary........ :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

My "CUBE" won Best of Show!!!! Hell Ya!!! Congrats Art!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fellas, KNIGHTSTALKER is in town!! whats goin on tonite, He wants to party!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 18 2009, 03:51 PM~16022478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Pinche Luna :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 18 2009, 05:10 PM~16023645
> *My "CUBE" won Best of Show!!!! Hell Ya!!! Congrats Art!!! :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!!!!!!!!thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 18 2009, 05:22 PM~16023307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhh......... :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One more thing....
We luv you AZ!!!!!!
Thanks for the UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> WE ARE READY FOR 2010!!! IS THE AZ SIDE READY? WE COMIN ........ YOU READY? BIGMANDOAZ.COM AND SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS!!!!!! COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

i need four tires for my lincoln town asap car got cash  pm me


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 06:51 PM~16022478
> *Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That is one sick creative image Mando! Very clever!
I'm still trying to figure out how you did this.
P :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> > WE ARE READY FOR 2010!!! IS THE AZ SIDE READY? WE COMIN ........ YOU READY? BIGMANDOAZ.COM AND SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS!!!!!! COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 18 2009, 07:53 PM~16023059
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>By the way the "Lowrider Supreme Car Show - Mesa" Video is ready!!!!! Coming soon!!!!!</span>
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 18 2009, 04:18 PM~16022732
> *Hey homies we will be selling raffle tickets on Sunday at the M& Sons on 35th and McDowell. We were not able to sell them tomorrow at the Toy Drive in respect to them and what they are doing for the kids.. Thank You Hope to see you all at the car wash on Sunday!!!
> *



COOL...I WILL BE THERE FOR THE CAR WASH AND TO BUY BUY A COUPLE RAFFLE TIXS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 18 2009, 09:30 PM~16025460
> *COOL...I WILL BE THERE FOR THE CAR WASH AND TO BUY BUY A COUPLE RAFFLE TIXS!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool Thanks See you there.. :biggrin: How is your day going so far?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 18 2009, 09:32 PM~16025471
> *Cool Thanks See you there.. :biggrin: How is your day going so far?
> *



IT IS COOL...I AM JUS' KICKIN' BACK AT HOME DRANKIN' SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: HOW BOUT YOURSELF?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81+Dec 18 2009, 01:44 PM~16021399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me (602) 763-6980


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 18 2009, 04:18 PM~16022732
> *Hey homies we will be selling raffle tickets on Sunday at the M& Sons on 35th and McDowell. We were not able to sell them tomorrow at the Toy Drive in respect to them and what they are doing for the kids.. Thank You Hope to see you all at the car wash on Sunday!!!
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i need help working on my car, does anybody want to help!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 18 2009, 09:34 PM~16025483
> *IT IS COOL...I AM JUS' KICKIN' BACK AT HOME DRANKIN' SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOW BOUT YOURSELF?
> *


Just here watching the grinch with my god daughter :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2009, 09:38 PM~16025512
> *damn that sucks
> *


Yeah but it's cool at least we will be able to sell them sunday..The ticket came out bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 18 2009, 09:47 PM~16025568
> *Just here watching the grinch with my god daughter :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S COOL  SO ARE YOU GONNA BE AT THE TOY DRIVE EVENT TOMORROW??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 08:44 PM~16025150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Hermanos of Peace,Dec 15 2009, 10:01 AM~15987481]








For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 
Let US UNITE AND BE BLESSED THIS HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!!
We will be handing out awards and Best of show.
Bikes/trikes will be awared 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 03:51 PM~16022478
> *Took the day off today. Called some homies over and played some bones! Cool part I won all the time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the mas puto trio lol, nah homie chingon like always can you do 3 ray ray's "buddy" in a 7/11 that be some funny shit


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

goooood morning az..................


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 19 2009, 03:06 AM~16027358
> *the mas puto trio lol, nah homie chingon like always can you do 3 ray ray's "buddy" in a 7/11 that be some funny shit
> *


fuck yeah that would be crazy!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZ! Hope you have a good time at the toy drive today. I wont be able to make it! Im in Tucson today, doing a photo shoot with "Man of Steel" 2X Lowrider Bike of the Year! :biggrin: If anyone is in Tucson be sure to check out this event! 








COVERAGE will be on BigMandoaz.com :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Whats up AZ....United Dreams cc yuma...much respect to all the Az car clubs!!!! Whats Big Mando dont forget bout your homies from Yuma...lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 19 2009, 07:33 AM~16027801
> *Good Morning AZ! Hope you have a good time at the toy drive today. I wont be able to make it! Im in Tucson today, doing a photo shoot with  "Man of Steel" 2X Lowrider Bike of the Year! :biggrin: If anyone is in Tucson be sure to check out this event!
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: HAVE FUN IN TUCSON...BTW IS YOUR PARTNER IN CRIME WITH YOU (a.k.a. Al-Mando)??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 08:23 AM~16028285
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


Sup Bro!! How are you? All is better here!!  Just working on the Al Luna water heater fund!!!!  Damn shit sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 08:27 AM~16028297
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!  :wave: HAVE FUN IN TUCSON...BTW IS YOUR PARTNER IN CRIME WITH YOU (a.k.a. Al-Mando)???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: Naa Homey, "ALMando" is styin home to clean up the Lo Lo. Got caught in the rain last Sunday. Ruben from Techniques and I are heading up to Prescott with my car tomorrow for a Foto Shoot with Bener 1. He is putting out a 2010 Lowrider Calender. Wants it in the Snow. Is there snow up there?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 AM~16028313
> *LOL :biggrin:  Naa Homey, "ALMando" is styin home to clean up the Lo Lo. Got caught in the rain last Sunday. Ruben from Techniques and I are heading up to Prescott with my car tomorrow for a Foto Shoot with Bener 1. He is putting out a 2010 Lowrider Calender. Wants it in the Snow. Is there snow up there?
> *


;there's plenty of "snow" everywhere :biggrin: 



j/k homie, be safe on your trip and give us a sneak peek of the photo shoot


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 AM~16028313
> *LOL :biggrin:  Naa Homey, "ALMando" is styin home to clean up the Lo Lo. Got caught in the rain last Sunday. Ruben from Techniques and I are heading up to Prescott with my car tomorrow for a Foto Shoot with Bener 1. He is putting out a 2010 Lowrider Calender. Wants it in the Snow. Is there snow up there?
> *



THAT IS COOL BUDDY!! :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW IF THERE IS SNOW IN PRESCOTT...BUT THERE IS SNOW IN FLAGSTAFF THOUGH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2009, 09:29 AM~16028301
> *Sup Bro!! How are you? All is better here!!   Just working on the Al Luna water heater fund!!!!   Damn shit sucks!!!  :angry:
> *



QUE PASA BUDDY! I AM COOL...GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU ARE FEELING BETTER BUDDY! :biggrin: SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR WATER HEATER...YOU ARE GONNA FEEL EVEN WORSE AFTER TONIGHT'S GAME COWBOYS VS SAINTS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2009, 09:36 AM~16028341
> *;there's plenty of "snow" everywhere :biggrin:
> j/k homie, be safe on your trip and give us a sneak peek of the photo shoot
> *



:0 :0 :0 "SNOW"...IS THAT RIGHT SENOR TERMITE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:40 AM~16028371
> *:0  :0  :0 "SNOW"...IS THAT RIGHT SENOR TERMITE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I meant like in the artificial snow just in case they don't have the real snow :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:39 AM~16028357
> *THAT IS COOL BUDDY!!  :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW IF THERE IS SNOW IN PRESCOTT...BUT THERE IS SNOW IN FLAGSTAFF THOUGH!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> QUE PASA BUDDY! I AM COOL...GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU ARE FEELING BETTER BUDDY!  :biggrin: SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR WATER HEATER...YOU ARE GONNA FEEL EVEN WORSE AFTER TONIGHT'S GAME COWBOYS VS SAINTS!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

go COWBOYS homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 19 2009, 09:47 AM~16028414
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> go COWBOYS homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 

:nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 





:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2009, 09:43 AM~16028386
> *I meant like in the artificial snow just in case they don't have the real snow :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: UH-HUH....SURE YOU MEAN "ARTIFICIAL SNOW"!!!





























:biggrin: :biggrin: JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! J/K BUDDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 AM~16028313
> *LOL :biggrin:  Naa Homey, "ALMando" is styin home to clean up the Lo Lo. Got caught in the rain last Sunday. Ruben from Techniques and I are heading up to Prescott with my car tomorrow for a Foto Shoot with Bener 1. He is putting out a 2010 Lowrider Calender. Wants it in the Snow. Is there snow up there?
> *


you gone have to go to flagstaff for snow it's a lot over there,I was there wednsday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 19 2009, 09:47 AM~16028414
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> go COWBOYS homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU GOTTA REMEMBER BUDDY...THE SAINTS ARE UNDEFEATED SO FAR THIS YEAR :biggrin: IT IS GONNA TAKE A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE FOR THE COWBOYS TO BEAT THE SAINTS!!! :x: :x: :x: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2009, 09:48 AM~16028420
> *:0  :0
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Dec 19 2009, 09:50 AM~16028436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 19 2009, 09:50 AM~16028436
> *you gone have to go to flagstaff for snow it's a lot over there,I was there wednsday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you homies ready for today?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2009, 09:52 AM~16028455
> *you homies ready for today?
> *



"TORTA" IS READY FOR TODAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 19 2009, 09:50 AM~16028436
> *you gone have to go to flagstaff for snow it's a lot over there,I was there wednsday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :werd: :werd:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:53 AM~16028469
> *"TORTA" IS READY FOR TODAY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


funny shit


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 08:50 AM~16028441
> *YOU GOTTA REMEMBER BUDDY...THE SAINTS ARE UNDEFEATED SO FAR THIS YEAR  :biggrin: IT IS GONNA TAKE A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE FOR THE COWBOYS TO BEAT THE SAINTS!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I beleive in Santa!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, azmobn06, Lunas64, smiley602, compita



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:53 AM~16028469
> *"TORTA" IS READY FOR TODAY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2009, 09:55 AM~16028490
> *I beleive in Santa!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2009, 09:57 AM~16028499
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: GREAT....NOW I AM HUNGRY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:59 AM~16028521
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GREAT....NOW I AM HUNGRY!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm out homie, just made myself hungry too :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See you at the meeting spot


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:56 AM~16028492
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, azmobn06, Lunas64, smiley602, compita
> 
> ...



WHATS GOOD AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

UMMMMMMM....I WILL BE RIGHT BACK....GONNA CHECK OUT "THE CABARET"!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2009, 10:02 AM~16028537
> *I'm out homie, just made myself hungry too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> See you at the meeting spot
> *



OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Orrrraaaalllleeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

Glad to see some of my fellow RIDERZ are up already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seeeeeeeeeee you laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaater!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got this off Myspace.....

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Majestics "phx" having a car wash Sunday Dec. 20th @ M&sons on 35th ave south of McDowell next to Ritas mexican restaurant from 10am-4pm....hope to see you there! </span>


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:50 AM~16028441
> *YOU GOTTA REMEMBER BUDDY...THE SAINTS ARE UNDEFEATED SO FAR THIS YEAR  :biggrin: IT IS GONNA TAKE A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE FOR THE COWBOYS TO BEAT THE SAINTS!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DON'T GIVE A [email protected]*K AND I' BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 19 2009, 10:37 AM~16029114
> *I DON'T GIVE A [email protected]*K AND I' BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 19 2009, 09:53 AM~16028469
> *"TORTA" IS READY FOR TODAY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 19 2009, 09:51 PM~16033657
> *
> CLUB UNITY!!!!!!
> *




DAMN...Did you get a new camera cause those pictures came out good.


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

how bout them COWBOYS


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Dec 19 2009, 10:03 PM~16034385
> *how bout them COWBOYS
> *


what was that about miracles??? :biggrin: COWBOYS


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

TTTOOOOORRRRRTTTTTTAAAAAAAA I TOLD U I BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

24-17 DDDDAAAAMMMNNNNNNN GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 19 2009, 08:51 PM~16033657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao lol asshole!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

what's up AZ!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 19 2009, 09:16 PM~16034514
> *what was that about miracles???  :biggrin: COWBOYS
> *


I told you all there is a Santa!!! Homey came a little early this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 19 2009, 08:51 PM~16033657
> *
> CLUB UNITY!!!!!!
> *


YOUR THE MAN HECTOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! SEE EVERYONE AT THE CAR WASH!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 19 2009, 11:51 PM~16033657
> *
> CLUB UNITY!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire+Dec 19 2009, 10:16 PM~16034514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!!! :thumbsup: I GUESS THERE IS A SANTA!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 19 2009, 12:05 PM~16029285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

BUT WOULD I DO HER? FUCK YEAH CABRON I'LL EVEN DO BRIDGETTE THE MIDGET. LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Dec 20 2009, 12:08 PM~16037880
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> BUT WOULD I DO HER? FUCK YEAH CABRON I'LL EVEN DO BRIDGETTE THE MIDGET. LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


LAMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK IT!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 19 2009, 01:09 PM~16029702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COMO QUE HELL YEAH! TRAGA TE LA ELMO


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 20 2009, 01:04 AM~16035811
> *thanks hector!!!!!!!
> lmao lol asshole!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BEN PASS THE WORD MY HOMIE IS SELLING A 20Ft ENCLOSED DOUBLE AXLE TRAILER I'LL POST PIC LATER. COMO UN TOY HAULER HE WANTS $3500 OR TRADE FOR SOMETHING OF EQUAL OR HIGHER VALUE. CASH UP OR DOWN ON TRADE.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 20 2009, 12:17 AM~16035538
> *TTTOOOOORRRRRTTTTTTAAAAAAAA  I TOLD U I BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 24-17 DDDDAAAAMMMNNNNNNN GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Luv on the Pic's Homie's!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_In this pic: Society Mesa, Techniques Arizona, Identity Arizona, Rollerz Only Phoenix, Goodtimes Tucson & Nemesis Tucson_

Homies from, Society, Techniques & Identity rolled down to Tucson yesterday to support the homies from Nemesis C.C. They hosted their annual toy drive. I'll have more pics up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM in an hour or 2!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2009, 02:50 PM~16038828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this Ese? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2009, 03:32 PM~16039066
> *Where was this Ese? :biggrin:
> *


it was the Christmas Toy Drive at 67th and Bell and the Cruise to M & Sons


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

A few shoots I took of a badass Old Memories 47 fleetline yesterday in tucson


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 20 2009, 02:21 PM~16038646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

IMG]http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy279/dads86regal/DSCN0128.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Go Cards NFC West division winners!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 20 2009, 06:17 PM~16040216
> *Go Cards NFC West division winners!! :biggrin:
> *


*GO CARDINALS!!!!!*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:werd: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

350 the lowest i can go im loosing money here


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*TEAM BLOW ME PUT IT DOWN LAST NIGHT*......................videos coming up soon


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Dec 20 2009, 07:58 PM~16041340
> *350 the lowest i can go im loosing money here
> 
> 
> ...


dam!!!

this would be a nice project


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Dec 20 2009, 05:36 PM~16039923
> *IMG]http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy279/dads86regal/DSCN0128.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's ese!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad we could help out......


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Another pic from the "King of the Calles" Car Show!!!!!</span>


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 20 2009, 10:32 PM~16042579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  anymore


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

does any one know of a 62 four door parts car for sale??


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 20 2009, 09:32 PM~16042579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  nice


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Dec 20 2009, 07:58 PM~16041340
> *350 the lowest i can go im loosing money here
> 
> 
> ...


call me please


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning az!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few pics from the toy drive in Tucson on the 19th !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

congrats to everyone involved with the cruise and show on sat , it was awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

thank you to the majestics car club for washing my car yesterday, it looks great, :biggrin: had fun at the carwash, thanks guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up OG keep posting up the raffle thing!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






*RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

steadydippin4life,

WHATS SUP BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

az720, Lunas64, steadydippin4life, OGPLAYER, azrdr


WHATS SUP HOMIES??????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 21 2009, 11:04 AM~16047352
> *az720, Lunas64, steadydippin4life, OGPLAYER, azrdr
> WHATS SUP HOMIES??????
> *


'sup BIG BEN!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 21 2009, 12:51 PM~16047714
> *'sup BIG BEN!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN ART BUCK!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 21 2009, 11:04 AM~16047352
> *az720, Lunas64, steadydippin4life, OGPLAYER, azrdr
> WHATS SUP HOMIES??????
> *


'Sup Big Ben? How was the weekend? I see your Cards barely beat the Lions!!!! 
I got my raffle tickets, :cheesy: I cruised by the car wash Saturday afternoon. Met Miss OG Playa finally. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 21 2009, 12:00 PM~16047315
> *whats up OG keep posting up the raffle thing!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE!!!!!!!!
> *


did you swoop that kaddy up???


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2009, 02:50 PM~16038828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

MUST BE NICE!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up homies? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

With more Models to CUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

more pic of sat. cruz...........


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

TOTAL STREET STATUS TOYS FOR TOTS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 21 2009, 12:51 PM~16047714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh it is!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 21 2009, 06:01 PM~16050971
> *TOTAL STREET STATUS TOYS FOR TOTS
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :wave: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Dec 20 2009, 11:52 PM~16043840
> *does any one know of a 62 four door parts car for sale??
> *


what parts do u need?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 02:44 PM~16048742
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> ...


SPIRIT AND TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE IN DA HOUSE REPPIN AZ LIKE ALWAYS.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Bobby from Society unloading one of their rides!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of these pic's were shot in the tattoo shop next to the club.....


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

SOME FLICKS BY ARIZA PHOTOGRAPHY WITH CHRIS'S 48 CONVERTIBLE


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Dec 21 2009, 08:54 PM~16052587
> *SOME FLICKS BY ARIZA PHOTOGRAPHY WITH CHRIS'S 48 CONVERTIBLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider style 623 (Dec 7, 2009)

what up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 21 2009, 05:01 PM~16050971
> *TOTAL STREET STATUS TOYS FOR TOTS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics Homey!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 21 2009, 06:01 PM~16050971
> *TOTAL STREET STATUS TOYS FOR TOTS
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 NICE PICS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 21 2009, 09:42 PM~16053159
> *
> *


lol i barely got at 9:55


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 21 2009, 10:11 PM~16053536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*STILL GOT RAFFLE TICKETS  PLEASE HELP OUT IT'S FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND I KNOW MANY OF YOU MIGHT NEED A SET OF NEW RIMS FOR THE NEW YEAR!! TICKETS ARE $10 AND WE WILL BE PICKING THE WINNING TICKET ON NEW YEARS EVE!! PM ME OR BIG BEN THANKS AND HAVE A NICE DAY!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAD FUN AT THE CAR WASH :biggrin: IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU ALL HOPE TO HANG WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT TIME I WILL HELP OUT  
THANK YOU TO ALL THAT BOUGHT RAFFLE TICKETS AT THE CAR WASH.. GOOD LUCK  
*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One day i want to be like you vatos when i gow up!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az???? i need a differential for my truck


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 21 2009, 09:41 PM~16053151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Dec 22 2009, 12:58 AM~16055306
> *sup ben
> *


que onda loco, que dijo tu amigo????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> GOOD MORNING AZ!
> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Look out!! Here comes the Coronas!!!!!!








Coming thru, excuse me........coming thru....... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: SICK PICS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 22 2009, 12:41 AM~16053151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTOS HOMIE!
KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO.
P


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2009, 08:23 PM~16052319
> *Bobby from Society unloading one of their rides!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 22 2009, 12:11 AM~16054954
> *whats up az????  i need a differential for my truck
> *


YOU MEAN YOU NEED A NEW TRUCK FOR YOU DIFFERENTIAL. :biggrin: J/K LETS HIT THE JUCK YARD HOMIE. I GOT YOUR BACK.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2009, 08:09 AM~16056353
> *Look out!!  Here comes the Coronas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Im telling you , Franky is going to build me a rack for the beer cooler :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 22 2009, 08:19 AM~16056812
> *YOU MEAN YOU NEED A NEW TRUCK FOR YOU DIFFERENTIAL. :biggrin: J/K LETS HIT THE JUCK YARD HOMIE. I GOT YOUR BACK.
> *




ME TOO!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 21 2009, 11:33 PM~16054515
> *One day i want to be like you vatos when i gow up!!!!!
> *



Lol, homie, there is no competiton when it comes to art! Just nothing but love and inspiration! Ariza Photography doing a badass job with the flicks! Much respect to him and keep up the great work homie! 

As for you Hector, you got competiton Ese! 

"BigMando Said it!"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 22 2009, 09:57 AM~16057650
> *Lol, homie, there is no competiton when it comes to art! Just nothing but love and inspiration! Ariza Photography doing a badass job with the flicks! Much respect to him and keep up the great work homie!
> 
> As for you Hector, you got competiton Ese!
> ...


YEZZZERRRRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 22 2009, 10:57 AM~16057650
> *Lol, homie, there is no competiton when it comes to art! Just nothing but love and inspiration! Ariza Photography doing a badass job with the flicks! Much respect to him and keep up the great work homie!
> 
> As for you Hector, you got competiton Ese!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 22 2009, 10:57 AM~16057650
> *Lol, homie, there is no competiton when it comes to art! Just nothing but love and inspiration! Ariza Photography doing a badass job with the flicks! Much respect to him and keep up the great work homie!
> 
> As for you Hector, you got competiton Ese!
> ...



I need a camera oh Great Teacher!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 22 2009, 11:37 AM~16058080
> *
> I need a camera oh Great Teacher!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WAZZ CRACKIN AZ!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 22 2009, 11:33 AM~16058045
> *WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Was up big homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 22 2009, 08:34 AM~16056923
> *Im telling you , Franky is going to build me a rack for the beer cooler :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup and another one for your empties!!!!!!!!

ehehehehehehheehe :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 22 2009, 11:44 AM~16058123
> *WAZZ CRACKIN AZ!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

big rich, isn't today torta tuesday???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 22 2009, 09:19 AM~16056812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey ernie thanks alot for helping me out yesterday with my daily driver 63'


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, BIGRICHSPIRIT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 22 2009, 12:37 PM~16058503
> *big rich, isn't today torta tuesday???
> *


YUP,GOTS TO LOOK THRU MY LIBARY..


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2009, 12:55 PM~16058667
> *
> *


no good!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 22 2009, 12:10 PM~16058826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE ME SOME TORTAS!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 AM~16058224
> *Yup and another one for your empties!!!!!!!!
> 
> ehehehehehehheehe  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 22 2009, 12:18 PM~16058920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Corona in CANS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: TODAY IS MORE LIKE A TORTA THURSDAY. MANANA IS MY FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 22 2009, 11:55 AM~16058200
> *Was up big homie!   :biggrin:
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH BUDDY...JUS ENJOYING THE RAINY WEATHER!! :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Dec 21 2009, 09:54 PM~16052587
> *SOME FLICKS BY ARIZA PHOTOGRAPHY WITH CHRIS'S 48 CONVERTIBLE
> 
> 
> ...


whos is this ruca ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 22 2009, 11:37 AM~16058080
> *
> I need a camera oh Great Teacher!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>We added Part 1 of the "Lowrider Supreme Car Show" (Phx Edition) Video in our 'Lowrider Style Events" section!</span>  

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: sup az


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

bad as fukkk


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT , TO ALL OF MY KNIGHTS "

HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

" AND REMEMBER RULE # 1 " ( HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH )


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

"CHRISTMAS GIFT SUGGESTIONS:

TO YOUR ENEMY, FORGIVENESS.

TO AN OPPONENT, TOLERANCE.

TO A FRIEND, YOUR HEART.

TO A CUSTOMER, SERVICE.

TO ALL, CHARITY.

TO EVERY CHILD, A GOOD EXAMPLE.

TO YOURSELF, RESPECT."

------Oren Arnold------


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Dec 23 2009, 06:00 AM~16066010
> *"CHRISTMAS GIFT SUGGESTIONS:
> 
> TO YOUR ENEMY, FORGIVENESS.
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 22 2009, 03:41 PM~16060787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOOHHHH MY WHENNIE!!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*What's up AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>

Good morning!!!!!!!!! 


:thumbsup: 

It's Humpday and the word of the day is:


*"BOOBIES"*

Use "BOOBIES" in a sentence.......

<span style=\'color:red\'>"Those are a nice set of Boobies."


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 AM~16066528
> *What's up AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> Good morning!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wave: Gmornin Art!

My girl and I were going to see the Boobies and other birds. As we were driving there, I looked over to her and said "Hon, I love your Boobies". She looked at me and said, "Babe, I think their too small! I want bigger Boobies." I was like dam! Bigger Boobies for me to play with...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 23 2009, 07:42 AM~16066564
> *:wave: Gmornin Art!
> 
> My girl and I were going to see the Boobies and other birds. As we were driving there, I looked over to her and said "Hon, I love your Boobies". She looked at me and said, "Babe, I think their too small! I want bigger Boobies." I was like dam! Bigger Boobies for me to play with...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> "CHRISTMAS GIFT SUGGESTIONS:
> 
> TO YOUR ENEMY, FORGIVENESS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 AM~16066528
> *What's up AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> Good morning!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Sentence? Some fools can barely type... 

How bout pics? :dunno: The word or the actual thing... :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 AM~16066528
> *What's up AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> Good morning!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I WANT TO GO HOME


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 23 2009, 08:40 AM~16066974
> *Sentence? Some fools can barely type...
> 
> How bout pics? :dunno: The word or the actual thing... :cheesy:
> ...


LOL!

Pics are cool too! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 AM~16066528
> *What's up AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> Good morning!!!!!!!!!
> ...



"WHY DO YOU PAY MORE ATTENTION TO MY BOOBIES THAN MY BOOTY??!!"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 23 2009, 10:27 AM~16067502
> *I WANT TO GO HOME
> *



:angry: :angry: ME TOO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: OH SNAPS.....I AM HOME ALL DAY ALREADY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Dec 23 2009, 06:00 AM~16066010
> *"CHRISTMAS GIFT SUGGESTIONS:
> 
> TO YOUR ENEMY, FORGIVENESS.
> ...


orale!!!!! :biggrin: your a poet and didn't even know it!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 AM~16066528
> *What's up AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> Good morning!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 NOW I LIKE THE WORD "BOOBIES" ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 23 2009, 10:27 AM~16067502
> *I WANT TO GO HOME
> *



me too


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2009, 11:21 AM~16068068
> *me too
> *


me three!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 23 2009, 10:27 AM~16067502
> *I WANT TO GO HOME
> *


cmon Mikey play the game...it should say...

I WANT TO GO HOME TO SEE BOOBIES ON LIL


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 23 2009, 11:27 AM~16068131
> *me three!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 23 2009, 10:42 AM~16068262
> *cmon Mikey play the game...it should say...
> 
> I WANT TO GO HOME TO SEE BOOBIES ON LIL
> *



:biggrin: TELL HIM EH! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

PALOOOO. MIRA NO MAS...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

boobies!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

THERE I'M DONE FOR DA DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2009, 12:53 PM~16069032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 23 2009, 10:43 AM~16067682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EH :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2009, 12:53 PM~16069032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON I GOT 3 1/2 HOURS TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Job Big RICH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 01:39 PM~16069470
> *Good Job Big RICH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

FUCK IT, FEW MORE...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

THE PERFECT GIRL NAKED AND IN DA KITCHEN...... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

K. NOW I'M DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2009, 01:50 PM~16069558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2009, 01:49 PM~16069550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FANTAZMA WHATS UP MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHER MOTHER?


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Dec 22 2009, 03:32 AM~16055124
> *WAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up dog


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 23 2009, 04:03 PM~16070733
> *FANTAZMA WHATS UP MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHER MOTHER?
> *


just chillin' homie have a Merry Christmas carnal :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

pick one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2009, 05:01 PM~16071256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lols :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2009, 05:01 PM~16071256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 23 2009, 06:14 PM~16071900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up jay!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice head lights on that car!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We luv you AZ!!!!
Thanks for your support!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Dec 23 2009, 05:08 PM~16071322
> *pick one!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take all of them :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 23 2009, 05:43 PM~16072169
> *We luv you AZ!!!!
> Thanks for your support!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Where is the Mesa Show Video??? :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> pick one!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 23 2009, 06:43 PM~16072169
> *We luv you AZ!!!!
> Thanks for your support!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


that's cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Dec 23 2009, 05:08 PM~16071322
> *pick one!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


the one with big tits! lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats up AZ................its pretty boring.......... :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*From Big Ben and Family!!!!!*


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up az


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 23 2009, 06:49 PM~16072807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You too Ben and Family!!! :biggrin: Take care Bro!!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 23 2009, 06:54 PM~16072865
> *:wave:
> *


"Sup Mikey?? Hows the GT gig going?? Hope you all have a great Holiday!!! tell All the GT'erz I IDENTITY CC saysMerry Christmas!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2009, 06:44 PM~16072763
> *Whats up AZ................its pretty boring.......... :uh:
> *


'Sup Arty....Boring cuz u aint with Termite downin Coronas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64


sup puto :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 23 2009, 07:46 PM~16073374
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64
> sup puto :biggrin:
> *


Nada, jus visiting the Cabaret!!!! Whats up with you Sister? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 23 2009, 08:52 PM~16073445
> *Nada, jus visiting the Cabaret!!!! Whats up with you Sister? :biggrin:
> *


drinking a beer working on some shit for the bike mag.. you know lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 23 2009, 07:54 PM~16073465
> *drinking a beer working on some shit for the bike mag.. you know lol
> *


Riiiiight Riiiight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas AZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

whts up dirty Pirate


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

Whats UP BIG MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Dec 23 2009, 09:25 PM~16073749
> *Whats UP BIG MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


drinking a bud :biggrin: wassup


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 23 2009, 09:27 PM~16073769
> *drinking a bud :biggrin:  wassup
> *


U ready for christmas HOMiE!


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Dec 23 2009, 11:06 PM~16073583
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Dec 23 2009, 09:29 PM~16073788
> *U ready for christmas HOMiE!
> *


yessir, driving back home in the morning, are you?


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 23 2009, 09:32 PM~16073817
> *yessir, driving back home in the morning, are you?
> *


Ten 4! just finish, Are u planning to go to the majestic picnic in cali?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Dec 23 2009, 09:36 PM~16073845
> *Ten 4! just finish, Are u planning to go to the majestic picnic in cali?
> *


i want to, but dont think ill make it this year. are you guys rolling out there?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's up? mando are going to yuma for xmas?


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 23 2009, 09:41 PM~16073896
> *i want to, but dont think ill make it this year. are you guys rolling out there?
> *


Some of the guys r but im not money to tight for me. maybe next yr :tears:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Dec 23 2009, 09:45 PM~16073940
> *Some of the guys r  but im not money to tight for me. maybe next yr :tears:
> *


lol i know what you mean


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER, compita, HOE81

'SUP HOMIES AND HOMEGIRL!! :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 23 2009, 11:12 PM~16074792
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER, compita, HOE81
> 
> ...


'SUP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 23 2009, 11:15 PM~16074823
> *'SUP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN' AT THE HOUSE...DID YOU GO LOOK AT THE TROKITA TODAY BUDDY?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 23 2009, 11:15 PM~16074823
> *'SUP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 23 2009, 11:24 PM~16074886
> *  :wave:
> *



'SUP CHICA...WHEN IS THE LAST DAY I CAN BUY RAFFLE TIXS???


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hi


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 23 2009, 08:07 PM~16073003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waiting too long!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ben, I'm in with 2 tickets do you deliver? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Feliz navidid Arizona


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*FELIZ NAVIDAD HOMIES!!!
I want to thank AL LUNA AND BIGMANDOAZ FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU GAVE TO LOWRIDER SUPREME!
PURO*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *FELIZ NAVIDAD HOMIES!!!
> I want to thank AL LUNA AND BIGMANDOAZ FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU GAVE TO LOWRIDER SUPREME!
> PURO*
> Thanks Puro, The AZ Side Supports Us and Lowrider Supreme!!!! :biggrin:
> Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas and Great New Year!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

marry christmas az!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

_*AZ SIDE, WE WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! :biggrin: 

2010 IS GONNA BE BIG IN THE AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: 

AL LUNA AND BIG MANDO*_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 23 2009, 06:17 PM~16071934
> *what up jay!
> *


 :wave: What up !


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 23 2009, 07:11 PM~16073031
> *'Sup Arty....Boring cuz u aint with Termite downin Coronas!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah........my phone did'nt ring?!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Merry Christmas LUNA! Don't stay in Cabaret too long.....your ticker isn't what it used to be.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

To All my az-side homies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_From my family to yours, Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Armando "BigMando" Aldama_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 23 2009, 06:43 PM~16072169
> *We luv you AZ!!!!
> Thanks for your support!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


You still running Windows 95 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 24 2009, 09:49 AM~16077406
> *
> Yeah........my phone did'nt ring?!
> 
> ...



No Coronas for a while, been sick  


Yea Al, you old fart :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

MERRY XMAS EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 24 2009, 10:33 AM~16077914
> *You still running Windows 95 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Here goes one of our Safford AZ Chapters Hydro Set-Up's!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 24 2009, 11:35 AM~16078636
> *Here goes one of our Safford AZ Chapters Hydro Set-Up's!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas AZ Side!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 24 2009, 01:20 PM~16079603
> *We luv you Clemente!!!!!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES*
> Merry Christmas SOLO Rider!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

MARRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> > *MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES*
> > Merry Christmas SOLO Rider!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 24 2009, 11:35 AM~16078636
> *Here goes one of our Safford AZ Chapters Hydro Set-Up's!!!!!
> *


  :around:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS! TO ALL THE AZ HOMIES AND RIDERS
BE SAFE AND HAVE A GOOD ONE!
FROM YOUR HOMIES!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 24 2009, 02:22 PM~16080160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT FOR CHRISTMAS...... :yes:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

gato giving out free beer and tamales at his house right now!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Dec 24 2009, 04:08 PM~16081063
> *gato giving out free beer and tamales at his house right now!
> *


hell ya, be on da way.... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo :cheesy: _@Dec 24 2009, 04:08 PM~16081063
> *gato giving out free beer and tamales at his house right now!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 23 2009, 11:32 PM~16074937
> *'SUP CHICA...WHEN IS THE LAST DAY I CAN BUY RAFFLE TIXS???
> *



The last day will be 12/31 before noon


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 24 2009, 05:00 PM~16081513
> *The last day will be 12/31 before noon
> *



ORALE....GRACIAS! :biggrin: YOU HAVE A FUN AND SAFE MERRY CHRISTMAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Dec 24 2009, 05:23 AM~16076108
> *Ben, I'm in with 2 tickets do you deliver? :biggrin:
> *


need to buy more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 24 2009, 01:20 PM~16079603
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES
> *


merry christmas to you to camarrada


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

merry xmas


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 24 2009, 08:44 PM~16083113
> *need to buy more!!!!!!!!!
> *


do you take food stamps? :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

merry christmas everybody :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE JUST WISHING EVERYBODY A MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MY FAM TO ALL OF YOURS HAVE FUN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Dec 24 2009, 10:34 PM~16083954
> *do you take food stamps? :biggrin:
> *


lol two for one!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL DA AZ SIDE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 25 2009, 07:58 AM~16085928
> * MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL DA AZ SIDE
> *


z2


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 25 2009, 10:00 AM~16086516
> *z2
> *


merry xmas joseph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 24 2009, 10:33 AM~16077914
> *You still running Windows 95 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey hector how is your cell phone?is it one of those old brick phones from the 80"s!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

merry xmas to all az side from the new Image fam ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 25 2009, 11:13 AM~16087041
> *hey hector how is your cell phone?is it one of those old brick phones from the 80"s!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL!!!!! :twak:
First of all i was giving the computers so iam waitn 4 them to break down so i can get a bad ass computer. But its cheaper to beef them up though....
so i might do that Ese....
I got 2 towers hook up to one keyboard and i my shits pretty quick like my hydro A. I got XP Pro and i can do anything i need to do with them....
Its kinda of like having a old ride that run's great!
They got me 10 Chapter Ese.
Point is....they do the job homie.
As for my cell phone its a 500$ HTC.
Its a touch screen slide out keyboard that is actually a computer in your hand!
Its also has a touch screen keyboard too.
You can copy and paste just like a home computer! It blow the IPhone away!
So i can post picture comments on myspace and videos and img codes (pic's) on Lay it Low from my cell!
Plus i can hook it up to a lap top that does'nt have internet and get it from my cell!
Does that answer your question homie? :biggrin:

Here goes a present.....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 25 2009, 01:09 PM~16087738
> *LOL!!!!! :twak:
> First of all i was giving the computers so iam waitn 4 them to break down so i can get a bad ass computer. But its cheaper to beef them up though....
> so i might do that Ese....
> ...


HECTOR THIS DOESNT SOUND LIKE U BRO......LOL


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 25 2009, 01:09 PM~16087738
> *LOL!!!!! :twak:
> First of all i was giving the computers so iam waitn 4 them to break down so i can get a bad ass computer. But its cheaper to beef them up though....
> so i might do that Ese....
> ...


hector i'm messing with you homie!!!!lmao lol,that sounds like a bad ass phone to much technology for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

merry xmas hector!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 25 2009, 02:59 PM~16088485
> *hector i'm messing with you homie!!!!lmao lol,that sounds like a bad ass phone to much technology for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL!!!!
I'am not mad at you homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I just thought i would explain everything. Sorry if anyone felt that way. 
I meant no negativity lol


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :angel: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 25 2009, 07:58 AM~16085928
> * MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL DA AZ SIDE
> *


 What up my brotha
:wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 24 2009, 10:26 AM~16077826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 24 2009, 11:35 AM~16078636
> *Here goes one of our Safford AZ Chapters Hydro Set-Up's!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:   hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 23 2009, 07:49 PM~16072807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 24 2009, 05:24 AM~16076111
> *
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I KNOW IT IS A LITTLE LATE BUT.....I WANT TO WISH ALL THE AZ SIDE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS,


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup azside! We still partyin here in yuma! Tamales and budlight don't stop flowing!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 25 2009, 01:09 PM~16087738
> *LOL!!!!! :twak:
> First of all i was giving the computers so iam waitn 4 them to break down so i can get a bad ass computer. But its cheaper to beef them up though....
> so i might do that Ese....
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT A PAGER. :biggrin: AND I HAVE THE OG MAC. :biggrin: THATS WHY THEY CALL ME MACK DADDY WHEN I'M IN MY CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WELL, I HOPE SANTA WAS GOOD TO ALL YOU AZ SIDERZ! HE BROUGHT ME ALL KINDS OF BEER LAST NIGHT!! :cheesy: HUNG OVER,  JUS GOT BACK FROM RAUL & THERESAS, MENUDO AND ABLONDIGAS!!! I FEEL BETTER NOW!  
NOW TO GET READY FOR THE NEW YEARS PARTIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 26 2009, 12:13 AM~16092051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GM AZ!!!!![/i]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

WHATS UP FELLAS...


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 26 2009, 12:13 AM~16092051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 26 2009, 02:01 PM~16094739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  OOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2009, 03:06 PM~16095041
> *   OOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


'SUP TORTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

QUE ROLLO GATO FELIZ NAVIDAD GUEY TARDE PERO SEGURO JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Whats UP AZ Side i hope everyone had a great christmas


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

hello soy the homie jesse nevada STYLISTICS in PHOENIX visiting weres the tattoo shops chicanos


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Dec 26 2009, 05:30 PM~16095824
> * hello soy the homie jesse nevada STYLISTICS in PHOENIX visiting weres the tattoo shops chicanos
> *


*TATTOO EMPIRE 623-931-1321*
CHECK OUT THE HOMIES MYSPACE FOR PICS OF HIS WORK.. 
ESE WYNER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 26 2009, 12:13 AM~16092051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 AM~16093668
> *WELL, I HOPE SANTA WAS GOOD TO ALL YOU AZ SIDERZ! HE BROUGHT ME ALL KINDS OF BEER LAST NIGHT!!  :cheesy: HUNG OVER,   JUS GOT BACK FROM RAUL & THERESAS, MENUDO AND ABLONDIGAS!!! I FEEL BETTER NOW!
> NOW TO GET READY FOR THE NEW YEARS PARTIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up Al, glad you had a good X-mas


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2009, 03:06 PM~16095041
> *   OOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 26 2009, 04:52 PM~16095591
> *'SUP TORTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dammmmmm, 

what did I miss :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 26 2009, 12:13 AM~16092051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita+Dec 26 2009, 04:52 PM~16095591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUE PASA BUDDIES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 26 2009, 09:54 PM~16097910
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



QUE ONDA SERGIO! :wave: QUE HACES BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2009, 10:11 PM~16098087
> *QUE ONDA SERGIO!  :wave: QUE HACES BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *



Que pasa Mando.....Nada Bro chillin


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 24 2009, 11:35 AM~16078636
> *Here goes one of our Safford AZ Chapters Hydro Set-Up's!!!!!
> *


 O shit whos setup is that? it lookz familiar


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 25 2009, 01:09 PM~16087738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## elco1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

WHAT IT DO AZ? ANYTHING POPPIN TODAY?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2009, 09:51 AM~16100456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2009, 10:24 AM~16100700
> *I was the first Sgt of Arms of this club!
> Back then 1 chapter....
> Now worldwide!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 27 2009, 02:23 AM~16099680
> *O shit whos setup is that? it lookz familiar
> *



" IT LOOKS LIKE ONE OF " LEAPPING LOUIES SET UPS " hhaaaaaaa!!! :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 21 2009, 08:55 AM~16045610
> *good morning az!!!!!!!!
> *


 " YYOOOO ! BEN, WHAT UP BIG HOMIE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 27 2009, 11:11 AM~16100973
> *" IT LOOKS LIKE ONE OF " LEAPPING LOUIES SET UPS " hhaaaaaaa!!! :rofl:
> *


Merry Xmas to you Weasle.
:twak:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

ALMOST 2010 AZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2009, 09:42 PM~16025533
> *i need help working on my car, does anybody want to help!!
> *



" WE ARE HERE FOR YOU ! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2009, 12:01 PM~16101367
> *   ALMOST 2010 AZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This homies siganture is " REAL SHIT " :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2009, 11:51 AM~16101280
> *Merry Xmas to you Weasle.
> :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 " W E A S E L " you got spell check ?????? :twak: " HAPPY NEW YEAR "


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

what's crack'n AZ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 27 2009, 12:49 PM~16101738
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: This homies siganture is " REAL SHIT " :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 27 2009, 04:04 PM~16103113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey what date is this show??


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2009, 06:56 PM~16104546
> *Hey what date is this show??
> *


i think its in feb


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 27 2009, 07:08 PM~16104692
> *i think its in feb
> *


 Thanks Bro


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2009, 06:56 PM~16104546
> *Hey what date is this show??
> *



Sorry homie..Its on Feb. 20, 2010


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 27 2009, 08:05 PM~16105226
> *Sorry homie..Its on Feb. 20, 2010
> *



cool thx


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: azmobn06, BackyardAZ, M in Avondale, compita

what up homies


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Dec 27 2009, 07:43 PM~16105013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 27 2009, 11:50 AM~16101269
> *" YYOOOO !  BEN,    WHAT UP BIG HOMIE !!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up homie what going on???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up with az side, everbody too busy to stop by and say hi????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 04:59 AM~16108642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 12:22 AM~16107901
> *whats up with az side, everbody too busy to stop by and say hi????
> *


:wave: Qvo homie? Nice pics... :cheesy:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 01:51 AM~16108605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingona picture ese! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 01:58 AM~16108640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 01:58 AM~16108640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 01:58 AM~16108640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GM BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 01:58 AM~16108640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP BEN! :wave: NICE PIC BUDDY :thumbsup: IS THAT WHAT YOU GOT FOR X-MAS??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody have an updated # to Streetlife??

Or anybody selling some 8" new cylinders??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography+Dec 28 2009, 04:18 AM~16108879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning everybody!!!! thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 12:04 PM~16110858
> *good morning everybody!!!!  thanks for the compliments!!
> *


wat up big ben i called u the other day for some tire idk if you wer busy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 28 2009, 11:25 AM~16110493
> *WHAT UP BEN!  :wave: NICE PIC BUDDY  :thumbsup: IS THAT WHAT YOU GOT FOR X-MAS???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on homie what you been up to??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 12:08 PM~16110890
> *whats going on homie what you been up to??
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH BUDDY....JUS' CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Ben and Unity Mikey, and the crew, thanks for cruising up to South Mountain with me for the Foto Shoot, had a good time!! Lotsa beers and Booty!! Cars looked good too!! Pics will come out Sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*UPDATE ON RAFFLE*

DUE TO LACK OF SALE OF TICKETS 

RAFFLE TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE TIL FEB. 14TH AND THAT WILL BE THE NEW DAY WE WILL PICK THE TICKET


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 28 2009, 12:08 PM~16110889
> *wat up big ben i called u the other day for some tire idk if you wer busy
> *


call me back!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2009, 11:33 AM~16110578
> *anybody have an updated # to Streetlife??*


(602)242-3811


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 28 2009, 12:53 PM~16111271
> *Big Ben and Unity Mikey, and the crew, thanks for cruising up to South Mountain with me for the Foto Shoot, had a good time!! Lotsa beers and Booty!! Cars looked good too!! Pics will come out Sweet!  :biggrin:
> *


BEER, BOOTY, AND HORSES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, goose, *A Rod*

sup homeboy!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 04:12 PM~16112836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UNTOUCHABLE 63' ? :scrutinize:


:thumbsup: Came out badass Mando... Bored again fool? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 28 2009, 04:14 PM~16112858
> *UNTOUCHABLE 63' ? :scrutinize:
> :thumbsup: Came out badass Mando... Bored again fool? :dunno:
> *


yes, can you tell? I was going threw some old pics and started fucking around with some shit!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Dec 28 2009, 03:59 PM~16112719
> *(602)242-3811
> *


called earlier, said it was disconnected :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 28 2009, 12:53 PM~16111271
> *Big Ben and Unity Mikey, and the crew, thanks for cruising up to South Mountain with me for the Foto Shoot, had a good time!! Lotsa beers and Booty!! Cars looked good too!! Pics will come out Sweet!  :biggrin:
> *


when was this..................didn't even invite :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 04:12 PM~16112836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiicccceeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2009, 03:57 PM~16113247
> *when was this..................didn't even invite :biggrin:
> *


Naaa Bro, I called Arty too!! He was to check with you fellas!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got new members in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! We got new lowriders in our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page! Plus we added pic's from "The Silent Breeze Car Show" in our 'Lowrider Style Events" section! Not to mention we got a crazy ass hopping video from our Big Homie in Texas "Shorty" of Shorty Hydrulics in our "Lowrider Style Video's" page! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 28 2009, 04:54 PM~16113898
> *Naaa Bro, I called Arty too!! He was to check with you fellas!
> *


Yes sir you did and I did call our heavy hitters.  Sorry we could not participate.
Next Time


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2009, 05:57 PM~16113247
> *when was this..................didn't even invite :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: X-2 :angry:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
" WHAT'S GOING ON PHOENIX,AZ. "


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2009, 01:58 AM~16108640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BACKGROUND......UR CAR LOOKS NICE HOMMIE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 28 2009, 07:30 PM~16115125
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> " WHAT'S GOING ON PHOENIX,AZ. "
> *


WATS KRAKIN WEASAL?.........I HAVENT SEEN UR KNIGHTS OUT BRO.....WATS GOING ON PLAYA?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats good az.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2009, 07:34 PM~16115172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


WAT IT DEW SHOW MONSTER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 28 2009, 08:35 PM~16115191
> *WAT IT DEW SHOW MONSTER
> *


 :biggrin: SHOW MONSTER...YOUR THE BEST OF SHOW MONSTER! :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2009, 04:57 PM~16113247
> *when was this..................didn't even invite :biggrin:
> *


whats up al no invite homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2009, 07:37 PM~16115204
> *:biggrin: SHOW MONSTER...YOUR THE BEST OF SHOW MONSTER! :biggrin:
> *


have u got all ur parts back from gettin them ENGRAVED?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 28 2009, 07:32 PM~16115157
> *WATS KRAKIN  WEASAL?.........I HAVENT SEEN UR KNIGHTS OUT BRO.....WATS GOING ON PLAYA?
> *


" Trying not to go Krazy , " I'm working on getting 6-hoppers ready.
But I'm only one man and doing it all, I also have to fix other peoples bullshit
set ups in there cars ( LOL )..

I have not forgot about you guys, you will be the homies who will do our club
shirts " Fo-sho ". there is not enough hours in the day to do everything....
between, the car club and all the bullshit , takes up alot of my time.

You homies, have a happy new year and a good 2010..if any of you guys are
around 48th lane and holly street, stop by my house....

Later brotha ! " Weasel " Knights Image Car Club President....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 28 2009, 11:11 PM~16117016
> *have u got all ur parts back from gettin them ENGRAVED?
> *


 :0 HAVE YOU GOT YOU CHROME, ENGRAVED TURNTABLE BACK? HOW DID THE THE MURAL THAT OG ABEL DID COME OUT? SEND ME SOME XKLUSIVE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2009, 10:31 PM~16117305
> *:0 HAVE YOU GOT YOU CHROME, ENGRAVED TURNTABLE BACK? HOW DID THE THE MURAL THAT OG ABEL DID COME OUT? SEND ME SOME XKLUSIVE PICS! :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 28 2009, 10:31 PM~16117303
> *" Trying not to go Krazy , " I'm working on getting 6-hoppers ready.
> But I'm only one man and doing it all, I also have to fix other peoples bullshit
> set ups in there cars ( LOL )..
> ...


I hear u bro just take it day by day dont let them HOPPERS get u bro and ur doing 6? DAM.......u need like 4 more of u to catch up on all that work bro. I passed by ur house the other day I think it was ur house it had like a couch in the front yard n u guys were HOPPING A....shit looked tight keep up the hard work!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 28 2009, 10:40 PM~16117396
> *I hear u bro just take it day by day dont let them HOPPERS get u bro and ur doing 6? DAM.......u need like 4 more of u to catch up on all that work bro. I passed by ur house the other day I think it was ur house it had like a couch in the front yard n u guys were HOPPING A....shit looked tight keep up the hard work!
> *


 Six for now, but more will come later.
the car club will not come out untill you guys do our shirts" so get ready "

and my house has the white picket fence on the north side of the street...

Later bro...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 28 2009, 03:10 PM~16112252
> *UPDATE ON RAFFLE
> 
> DUE TO LACK OF SALE OF TICKETS
> ...



   THAT GIVES ME MORE TIME AND MONEY TO BUY MORE THAN 2 RAFFLE TIXS NOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 28 2009, 11:03 PM~16117642
> *     THAT GIVES ME MORE TIME AND MONEY TO BUY MORE THAN 2 RAFFLE TIXS NOW!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Just hit me or big ben up!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*TEAM BLOW ME GONNA GO PUT IT DOWN IN LA ON NEW YEARS DAY*.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 28 2009, 12:53 PM~16111271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!!! how you been???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2009, 04:04 PM~16112763
> *BEER, BOOTY, AND HORSES!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 01:05 AM~16118997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE TITS BUT NO BOOTY ON THAT TOP PIC BRO!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 29 2009, 01:18 AM~16119088
> *MAYBE TITS BUT NO BOOTY ON THAT TOP PIC BRO!
> *


homie, take the good with the bad!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ANY AIRBRUSHERS OUT THERE?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

They all asleep homie! Lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2009, 02:40 AM~16119488
> *They all asleep homie! Lol
> *


lol thats funny!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mando, how you been homie???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 02:43 AM~16119496
> *whats up mando, how you been homie???
> *


Good homie. Here at work. Doing a 12 shift today. I'm ready to go home already! Fucking tired too


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2009, 02:47 AM~16119508
> *Good homie. Here at work. Doing a 12 shift today. I'm ready to go home already! Fucking tired too
> *


damn bro i thought you worked day shift??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 02:48 AM~16119512
> *damn bro i thought you worked day shift??
> *


I do but they said to roll in early. At least ill still get out on time. I hate stayin late


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2009, 02:52 AM~16119518
> *I do but they said to roll in early. At least ill still get out on time. I hate stayin late
> *


damn bro, when they say roll in early, thats not a fat joke is it?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

make tha money, dont let the money make you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 02:54 AM~16119521
> *damn bro, when they say roll in early, thats not a fat joke is it?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> make tha money, dont let the money make you!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have to make that money! Need to but some shit for my ride.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2009, 03:00 AM~16119535
> *I have to make that money! Need to but some shit for my ride.
> *


you should make a calender for 2010 and sell them.... i'm sure all of az would buy them!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Break Time Again! Is it 1pm yet?


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 03:02 AM~16119538
> *you should make a calender for  2010 and sell them.... i'm sure all of az would buy them!!!
> *


I would buy one let me know


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 09:22 AM~16120798
> *good morning
> *


dam Ben, whatcha' doing up at 2 something AM :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Fellas? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2009, 09:43 AM~16120929
> *'Sup Fellas?  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, its torta tuesday..................I'll start it off



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2009, 09:40 AM~16120911
> *dam Ben, whatcha' doing up at 2 something AM :biggrin:
> *


im at work homie??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 04:49 PM~16113161
> *yes, can you tell? I was going threw some old pics and started fucking around with some shit!
> *


:yes: Yeah I kinda know the owner 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I found this cruising myspace!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 29 2009, 10:13 AM~16121177
> *I found this cruising myspace!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


look in off topic, youll find more


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 10:00 AM~16121056
> *im at work homie??
> *


rrrrright :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 10:00 AM~16121056
> *im at work homie??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good 1 ben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2009, 09:56 AM~16121019
> *Hey, its torta tuesday..................I'll start it off
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: :angry: GREAT..........NOW I AM HUNGRY!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 







































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 28 2009, 11:53 PM~16118264
> *:biggrin:  Just hit me or big ben up!!
> *



COOL COOL....I SURE WILL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2009, 10:00 AM~16121056
> *im at work homie??
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: REALLY????????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2009, 12:05 PM~16122220
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: REALLY?????????  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 29 2009, 12:16 PM~16122300
> *YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2009, 09:56 AM~16121019
> *Hey, its torta tuesday..................I'll start it off
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 29 2009, 10:13 AM~16121177
> *I found this cruising myspace!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  







:0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2009, 04:41 PM~16124866
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2009, 04:54 PM~16125030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> DAAAAAAAAMN LOOKS LIKE SHE WAS TELLIN EVERYONE HOW BIG HIS DICK WAS..........BAM!! :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona what's good. Where the pachangas are going to be for NYE


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

I LOVE TUESDAYS


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Dec 29 2009, 06:32 PM~16126097
> *I LOVE TUESDAYS
> *


me too :0


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We want to give a shout out to Chileo of Locos Hydrulics for hooking one of our new projects- This 64!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 29 2009, 07:19 PM~16126565
> *We want to give a shout out to Chileo of Locos Hydrulics for hooking one of our new projects- This 64!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HECTOR U GUYS ALWAYS GET THEM BAD ASS RIDES A......THAT SHIT IS 3 WHEELING CLEAN ESE!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

looking for some cutlass tail lights hit me up if you have any Thanks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 29 2009, 07:50 PM~16126883
> *DAM HECTOR U GUYS ALWAYS GET THEM BAD ASS RIDES A......THAT SHIT IS 3 WHEELING CLEAN ESE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 29 2009, 08:50 PM~16126883
> *DAM HECTOR U GUYS ALWAYS GET THEM BAD ASS RIDES A......THAT SHIT IS 3 WHEELING CLEAN ESE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 29 2009, 09:26 PM~16127330
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2009, 04:04 PM~16124452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LET ME GET MY SHIT TOGETHER AND I WILL CALL YOU GUYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZ! On the twelves again! Ciaaaooo! 

Today is "Wide Ass Wednesday" post up them pics with them big ass bootys!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZ! On the twelves again! Ciaaaooo! 

Today is "Wide Ass Wednesday" post up them pics with them big ass bootys!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 03:46 AM~16131353
> *Good Morning AZ! On the twelves again! Ciaaaooo!
> 
> Today is "Wide Ass Wednesday" post up them pics with them big ass bootys!!!!!
> *


Early morning MANIACO status huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> This ok for today??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 29 2009, 10:47 AM~16121437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you guys believe me????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 29 2009, 08:25 PM~16127319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these guys :biggrin:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here you go Big Mando!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Dec 29 2009, 07:50 PM~16126883
> *DAM HECTOR U GUYS ALWAYS GET THEM BAD ASS RIDES A......THAT SHIT IS 3 WHEELING CLEAN ESE!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

looking good az, real good!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2009, 01:05 PM~16134360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotdam!!!!!! the one in RED :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 30 2009, 03:33 PM~16135767
> *gotdam!!!!!! the one in RED :0  :0  :0
> *


and red is my favorite color!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What the fuck is up AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Dec 30 2009, 01:05 PM~16134360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 30 2009, 04:19 PM~16136383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDIES!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

were all the magic happens :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Dec 30 2009, 04:52 PM~16136699
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY!! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> TTT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ !! WHERE THE PARTY'S AT 4 NEW YEARS ?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> > TTT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> R U going to Have food and drinks there? by that maybe some carne asada and bud light? where and what time?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2009, 01:12 PM~16134432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So when's the next show in the Phx area AZ?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 30 2009, 05:51 PM~16137155
> *So when's the next show in the Phx area AZ?
> 
> 
> ...


not sure homie... i'm sure something soon will come up thou...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Dec 30 2009, 05:46 PM~16137109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 30 2009, 07:07 PM~16137935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm brother you put it down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 30 2009, 04:19 PM~16136383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up fellas??????


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 30 2009, 05:00 PM~16136758
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO ! !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 30 2009, 05:28 PM~16136973
> *WHAT UP AZ !! WHERE THE PARTY'S AT 4 NEW YEARS ?
> *


 Be careful out there, there is going to be a shit load of police and you
know they always fuck with low riders...

all of my knights got pulled over " and me " last new year...keep your eyes
open...
later bro.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 09:29 PM~16139729
> *:biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :0   :angry: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good morning az!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 31 2009, 02:58 AM~16142787
> *Good morning az!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 31 2009, 05:23 AM~16142994
> *
> *


When are you coming back to phx?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 31 2009, 02:58 AM~16142787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MORNING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 31 2009, 05:53 AM~16143039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 














:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 31 2009, 02:58 AM~16142787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: YOU GUYS READY TO GET DRUNK LIKE A MUTHAF**** TONIGHT!!!! :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!

Big Thanks to Vicious Custom Paint, ADCO Paint supply, Hellion Industries and the Phoenix Riderz members who make it happen!!!!!!!

Check it out AZ-Side!


























































Yes it will debut in CALI New Years DAY!  :h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 08:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...


Hell ya PR!!!!!!! Looks Damn Good Fellas!!!

2010 baby!!!! Coming out to Defend the Title!!!!! I might have to add another Tank to keep up Bro!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...


THANKS ART FOR POSTING THIS HOMIE AND YES HOP OR NO HOP WE STILL GOING NEW YEARS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...



looking :nicoderm: gooood homie :yessad: :worship:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 31 2009, 09:56 AM~16144309
> *THANKS ART FOR POSTING THIS HOMIE AND YES HOP OR NO HOP WE STILL GOING NEW YEARS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 Damn Compita You Weren't Playing! Right After Tino's Show Straight To The Paint Shop. Es Todo Good Way To Start The New Year. Much Props To Vicious Customs For Getting Down & Dirty On Body&Paint. Povre Cama Tantos Chingasos Hitting Bed FK Bumper! LOL. Es Todo Compita! Congrats To All PHX Riders

Y Los Haters......Pues They'll keep Hating. Fuck It Can't Satisfy Everyone. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...





BADDD ASSSSSSS  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ!!!!!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...


I NEED TO BORROW YOUR TRUCK REAL FAST! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:nicoderm: HAPPY NEW YRS AZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 02:04 PM~16146598
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: " Be careful out there !!! AZ " :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Dec 30 2009, 04:46 PM~16137109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Dec 30 2009, 04:52 PM~16136699
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY!! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  whats up homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 31 2009, 12:50 PM~16145956
> *I NEED TO BORROW YOUR TRUCK REAL FAST! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 31 2009, 03:35 PM~16147183
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK ALL MY AZ SIDE HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS, :biggrin: I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! YOU ALL BE CAREFULL OUT THERE! i WANNA SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT EVENT!!! FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS, HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: PEACE!! I AM ABOUT TO GO GET MY DRINK ON!! :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ SIDE*</span>


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 31 2009, 04:11 PM~16147482
> *OK ALL MY AZ SIDE HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS, :biggrin:  I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! YOU ALL BE CAREFULL OUT THERE! i WANNA SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT EVENT!!! FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS, HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5: PEACE!! I AM ABOUT TO GO GET MY DRINK ON!! :biggrin:
> *


As well to you homie


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 31 2009, 09:56 AM~16144309
> *THANKS ART FOR POSTING THIS HOMIE AND YES HOP OR NO HOP WE STILL GOING NEW YEARS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


eso es todo compita :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)

Have a safe and Happy New Year to every car club out there La Familia C.C.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Dec 31 2009, 06:06 PM~16148517
> *eso es todo compita  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 NO QUEMA!VAMOS FUCK IT NI PEDO PARA ESO ES EL DINERO LASTIMA ULTIMA HORA PERO YA SABES FUCK IT PURA PARANDA. :x:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

''HAPPY NEW YEAR'' TO ALL FROM '' INTRUDERS CAR CLUB''


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 31 2009, 04:11 PM~16147482
> *OK ALL MY AZ SIDE HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS, :biggrin:  I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! YOU ALL BE CAREFULL OUT THERE! i WANNA SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT EVENT!!! FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS, HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5: PEACE!! I AM ABOUT TO GO GET MY DRINK ON!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 31 2009, 12:28 AM~16142175
> *  :biggrin:  :0      :angry:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


" HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010 " BE SAFE HOMIE !!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-espinoza_@Dec 31 2009, 06:13 PM~16148586
> *Have a safe and Happy New Year to every car club out there La Familia C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy new year homies!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 31 2009, 10:10 PM~16150291
> *Happy new year homies!
> *


 :thumbsup: happy new year to u to


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy New Year AZ Side! Let's do it big in 2010!!!! Peace!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 1 2010, 12:26 AM~16150985
> *Happy New Year AZ Side! Let's do it big in 2010!!!! Peace!
> *


x100 happy new years az side ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 09:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...


damn that looks real good compita!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 31 2009, 02:17 PM~16147064
> * whats up homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 31 2009, 08:23 AM~16144016
> *Compitas Mazdarotti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bitch came back from the ashes and now has a brand new look!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 30 2009, 04:00 PM~16136758
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We at Lowrider Style Car Club hope everyone got home safe & sound.....


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 1 2010, 12:54 PM~16153455
> *We at Lowrider Style Car Club hope everyone got home safe & sound.....
> 
> 
> ...


happy new year hector!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i guess everybody is partied out!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHAT UP FOR THIS WEEKEND AZ????? BESIDES CALI!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 1 2010, 01:02 PM~16153507
> *happy new year hector!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Same to you Carnal!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 1 2010, 03:02 PM~16154456
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!* :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

wake up everybody!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CLEMENTE, #1stunna, BigMandoAZ


whats sup fellas??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 1 2010, 05:16 PM~16155408
> *CLEMENTE, #1stunna, BigMandoAZ
> whats sup fellas??
> *


wassup homie!!!! whats poppin


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's alittle something i did on Photoshop.
Watch as i transform it more..... :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 1 2010, 05:16 PM~16155408
> *CLEMENTE, #1stunna, BigMandoAZ
> whats sup fellas??
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Tad Ducket (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## EGUTIERREZ (Nov 15, 2007)

ANYONE DOWN TO THROUGH AN OLD SCHOOL CRUISE DOWN MAIN TOMARROW NIGHT?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

.......Al, WTF


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 1 2010, 05:29 PM~16155517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro, how was your new year??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

cant sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 2 2010, 01:17 AM~16159572
> *cant sleep!!!!!!!
> *


drink some more :biggrin: 








me neither...........but then again Im at work.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16157881
> *.......Al,  WTF
> *


??????? WTF?????? :dunno:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

JANUARY 1, 2010. THIS IS HOW WE STARTED THE NEW YEAR, IN CALI.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16158932
> *just chillin here at home watching some tv all partied out!!!!!
> whats up bro, how was your new year??
> *


A lot of beer dont remember much but it was all worth it


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 10:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yup!!!!

That was a tiring trip.......started out Partying like crazy New Years eve at FRankys, left there at 3:30 AM to drive to the Picnic in Cali.

Wow, now that is a picnic, I'm beat down. Good times with my homies........

We saw the Homies from Spirit who stayed to put it down AZ style for the hop tommorrow. Good luck!

The Mazdarotti was out at the picnic smashing the back end!! NEW LOOK!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 2 2010, 12:12 PM~16161435
> *Yup!!!!
> 
> That was a tiring trip.......started out Partying like crazy New Years eve at FRankys, left there at 3:30 AM to drive to the Picnic in Cali.
> ...



FUCK YEAH GLAD TO HEAR THAT HOMIE!!!! GOTTA SHOW THE HOMIES IN CALI HOW WE DO! 

MUCH RESPECT TO PHOENIX RIDERZ REPPIN *AZ* IN SOCAL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*2009 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ALL OF US! Someone asked me what my favorite pix from 09 were. I couldn't give a good answer cuz I took over 4000 pix last year and I like alot of them! Thats lot of fucking pix! So at random I picked out 12 that I liked. Here they are and I hope you enjoy! *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 2 2010, 11:17 AM~16161479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Badd ASS!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved it!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> JANUARY 1, 2010. THIS IS HOW WE STARTED THE NEW YEAR, IN CALI.
> Sik Shot Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 2 2010, 08:13 AM~16160254
> *??????? WTF?????? :dunno:
> *


Just fucking with ya :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16161528
> *2009 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ALL OF US! Someone asked me what my favorite pix from 09 were. I couldn't give a good answer cuz I took over 4000 pix last year and I like alot of them! Thats lot of fucking pix! So at random I picked out 12 that I liked. Here they are and I hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: *GREAT JOB!! WISH YOU ALL THE BEST IN 2010 HOMIE!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE! :wave: I AM STILL FEELING THE EFFECTS OF THE NEW YEAR'S PARTY AND THE CALI TRIP TO THE PICNIC!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE OF COMPITA HOPPING AT THE PICNIC IN CALI......I WILL POST UP A LIL LATER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see, az side that's how we do it, hop or no hop we still doing it,we we're there to represent az and our self,we do this for fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

_THE BEST OF 2009_


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 2 2010, 02:59 PM~16162608
> *see, az side that's how we do it, hop or no hop we still doing it,we we're there to represent az and our self,we do this for fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YA SABES BUDDY...."THAT'S HOW WE DO IT!!!"


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


By the way this ride is in our Questa NM Chapter.


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 2 2010, 02:22 PM~16162368
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE OF COMPITA HOPPING AT THE PICNIC IN CALI......I WILL POST UP A LIL LATER!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: Cant wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2010, 11:51 AM~16161297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HERE IS THE VIDEO FOOTAGE OF MY HOMIE COMPITA HOPPIN' HIS MAZDA...STRAIGHT UP REPPIN' PHOENIX RIDERZ AND ALL OF AZ SIDE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


View My Video


View My Video


View My Video


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:guns: :burn: :guns: :burn: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE....HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK FROM THE MAJESTICS NEW YEAR'S DAY PICNIC IN IRWINDALE......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE ARE THE LAST PICS OF THE NIGHT....I HAVE ABOUT 50 MORE PICS THAT I WILL POST UP LATER!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics/video homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

" The grill on that monte carlo is badass !!!! " you don't see that anymore.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

" The grill on that monte carlo is badass !!!! " you don't see that anymore.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone cruising the southside tonight ?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 10:36 AM~16169265
> *Anyone cruising the southside tonight ?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 10:36 AM~16169265
> *Anyone cruising the southside tonight ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 3 2010, 05:11 AM~16168175
> *Nice pics/video homie :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16161528
> *2009 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ALL OF US! Someone asked me what my favorite pix from 09 were. I couldn't give a good answer cuz I took over 4000 pix last year and I like alot of them! Thats lot of fucking pix! So at random I picked out 12 that I liked. Here they are and I hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 3 2010, 12:42 PM~16170089
> *GRACIAS HOMIE!
> *


nice pics Mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2010, 12:55 PM~16170176
> *nice pics Mando
> *



GRACIAS BUDDY! :biggrin:  WA'SAPPNIN AL-MANDO :wave: WHERE ARE YOU GONNA WATCH THE EAGLES vs COWBOYS GAME HOMIE??


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 3 2010, 10:36 AM~16169265
> *Anyone cruising the southside tonight ?
> *


I need to take the monte out soon


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 3 2010, 01:55 PM~16170656
> *WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin:
> *



WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY!! :biggrin: HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEARS BUDDY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 2 2010, 01:46 AM~16159699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16161528
> *2009 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ALL OF US! Someone asked me what my favorite pix from 09 were. I couldn't give a good answer cuz I took over 4000 pix last year and I like alot of them! Thats lot of fucking pix! So at random I picked out 12 that I liked. Here they are and I hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mando!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:angry: :angry:   WHY IS THE CARDINALS/PACKERS GAME BEING SHOWED ON FOX INSTEAD OF THE EAGLES/COWBOYS GAME!!!!!!! THERE IS NOTHING AT STAKE FOR THAT GAME....THEY ARE GONNA PLAY EACH OTHER NEXT WEEK ANYWAYS!!!!!! THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:















































HOOTERS HERE I COME!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 3 2010, 01:57 PM~16171163
> *:angry:  :angry:      WHY IS THE CARDINALS/PACKERS GAME BEING SHOWED ON FOX INSTEAD OF THE EAGLES/COWBOYS GAME!!!!!!! THERE IS NOTHING AT STAKE FOR THAT GAME....THEY ARE GONNA PLAY EACH OTHER NEXT WEEK ANYWAYS!!!!!!  THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> HOOTERS HERE I COME!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BECAUSE WE IN ARIZONA FOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 3 2010, 02:57 PM~16171163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: Lucky...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2010, 12:55 PM~16170176
> *nice pics Mando
> *



x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 3 2010, 03:15 PM~16171314
> *Shit here in Burque they got it backwards... I would rather watch AZ play :uh:
> 
> Fuck the Cowgirls AND the Eagles :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao:
> ...


thats what i tell Luna All the time!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 3 2010, 02:57 PM~16171163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em ay!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 3 2010, 03:46 PM~16171533
> *thats what i tell Luna All the time!!!!!!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, *henry castillo,* roadmaster95

wats up homeboy!!!!!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:cheesy: HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 3 2010, 04:37 PM~16171896
> *:cheesy: HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES :wave:
> *


same to you loco!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2010, 03:08 PM~16171257
> *BECAUSE WE IN ARIZONA FOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 3 2010, 03:15 PM~16171314
> *Shit here in Burque they got it backwards... I would rather watch AZ play :uh:
> 
> Fuck the Cowgirls AND the Eagles :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao:
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! YOU DIDN'T MISS MUCH....THE CARDINALS GOT THEIR ASSES HANDED TO THEM JUST LIKE MY EAGLES DID!!!!!! :angry: :angry:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 3 2010, 03:39 PM~16171487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS BUDDY!!! FUCK....NOW I OWE AL-MANDO A COLD CASE OF BUD LIGHTS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 3 2010, 03:47 PM~16171543
> *hahahahaha go cardinals!!!!    i wanna go to hooters too!!!
> tell em ay!!!!!
> *



WA'SAPPNIN BEN! I DIDN'T GO AFTERALL TO HOOTERS   HOW BOUT WE PLAN SUMTIN FOR NEXT WEEKS GAME???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

GO CQWBOYS !


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This is Identity's Rollin out party! Cruise out, chill, have a great time as we begin our 2010 year! Meet our newest members. Hope to see all of you there!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 3 2010, 05:15 PM~16172229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 3 2010, 04:01 PM~16172072
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  YOU DIDN'T MISS MUCH....THE CARDINALS GOT THEIR ASSES HANDED TO THEM JUST LIKE MY EAGLES DID!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a 30 Pak Loco!!! Big mando we got a nother 30 pak comin!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 3 2010, 04:14 PM~16172214
> *GO CQWBOYS !
> *


I knew you were a Homey!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

HATERS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2010, 03:08 PM~16171257
> *BECAUSE WE IN ARIZONA FOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 3 2010, 05:35 PM~16172422
> *Thats a 30 Pak Loco!!! Big mando we got a nother  30 pak comin!!
> *



I CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 3 2010, 04:15 PM~16172229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I will be there fo sho!!!!

Good luck with the T.P.D......... hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2010, 06:30 PM~16172980
> *Cool!  I will be there fo sho!!!!
> 
> Good luck with the T.P.D......... hno:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> 
> Alicia Luna
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> > Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> >
> > Alicia Luna
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 3 2010, 05:35 PM~16172422
> *Thats a 30 Pak Loco!!! Big mando we got a nother  30 pak comin!!
> *



  :tears: :tears: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> >
> > Alicia Luna
> >
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Jan 3 2010, 04:37 PM~16171896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 3 2010, 05:15 PM~16172229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 3 2010, 10:24 PM~16175698
> *
> damn berly started a club and already making show??????  look out there now!!! looking good fellas, doing the damn thing homies!!!
> 
> *


Cuz that's how we get down homie!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16175569
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2... Nice pics


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERONE!!! GOT RAFFLE TICKETS FOR SALE PM ME AND I WILL TAKE THEM TO YOU OR HIT UP BIG BEN. THANK YOU FOR YOU SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2010, 08:02 AM~16178020
> *Cuz that's how we get down homie!
> *


lol yup thats true!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2010, 11:16 AM~16179085
> *WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie, and how are you this fine monday morning???


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> > Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> >
> > Alicia Luna
> >
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Shout out to Weasel for tearing it up last nite at Long Wong's!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 4 2010, 01:09 PM~16180010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit looking good out there!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 4 2010, 01:09 PM~16180010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0  Ala maaadre... :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> >
> > Alicia Luna
> >
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 4 2010, 01:09 PM~16180010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :thumbsup: BAD AZZ HOMIE. :biggrin: YOUR DAUGHTERS ARE VERY BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Thanks Mikey! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> Shout out to Weasel for tearing it up last nite at Long Wong's!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> " Thank You !! "
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes a interior from our Eagle Pass Tx Chapter.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16183147
> *whats up az???
> *


'Sup benny! How you be Bro?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> This is Identity's Rollin out party! Cruise out, chill, have a great time as we begin our 2010 year! Meet our newest members. Hope to see all of you there!!!!!!!!
> BRING THE LO LO'S LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!! WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16183634
> *'Sup benny! How you be Bro?
> *


just here working on this car...... you got some gorgeous daughters Al, i wonder if they wouldn't mind modeling for my beat up 63!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i think they are too good for my car!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Teamblowme602

whats up homie, any pics of cali???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 4 2010, 06:23 PM~16183147
> *whats up az???
> *



" What's going on big homie !!!! " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 29 2009, 07:19 PM~16126565
> *We want to give a shout out to Chileo of Locos Hydrulics for hooking one of our new projects- This 64!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some pics from the UCE bbq at harbor park on new years day


























































































































  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got a new lowrider link in our "Lowrider Style Link World" that will entertain you lowrider lovers! In our our "Lowrider Style Event " page we finally added the "Affinity Car Show pic's! Plus we added a new feature on our home page! Below under "Feature Video's" we will now post all our new lowriderstylecarclub.com video's! This week we got "The Unity Picnic 09" video! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!</span>

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 4 2010, 06:23 PM~16183147
> *whats up az???
> *



WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 4 2010, 08:10 PM~16185624
> *Here are some pics from the UCE bbq at harbor park on new years day
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 4 2010, 08:10 PM~16185624
> *Here are some pics from the UCE bbq at harbor park on new years day
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Reppin AZ in Cali for 2010!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 4 2010, 07:42 PM~16184279
> *" What's  going  on  big  homie !!!! " :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada just here chillan at home catching up on some tv!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2010, 09:54 PM~16186324
> *WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


so whats the plans for this weekend????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics ForeverMobinChevys


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az time to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 12:36 AM~16188207
> *nice pics ForeverMobinChevys
> *


X2 :thumbsup: Badass pics homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16187863


Awsome pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 5 2010, 07:54 AM~16189189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 12:36 AM~16188207
> *nice pics ForeverMobinChevys
> *



X3!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" HECTOR !! " WHAT'S GOING ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 5 2010, 10:23 AM~16190205
> *" HECTOR !! "  WHAT'S  GOING  ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :guns:
> *


CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackin homies?????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16185624
> *Here are some pics from the UCE bbq at harbor park on new years day
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 11:06 AM~16190536
> *whats crackin homies?????
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 11:06 AM~16190536
> *whats crackin homies?????
> *


What up!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR YOU ESE RICH...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 10:06 AM~16190536
> *whats crackin homies?????
> *


Sup Benny? Here at work makin that dollah!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2010, 01:05 PM~16191483
> *Sup Benny?  Here at work makin that dollah!!
> *


that much!
I make pennies :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> nice pics ForeverMobinChevys





> X2 :thumbsup: Badass pics homie





> Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for posting!





> Awsome pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for posting!


x999999999999999999999999999999999999
[/quote]


> X3!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:53 PM~16191383
> *THIS IS FOR YOU YOU ESE RICH...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya. shes badd...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 11:06 AM~16190536
> *whats crackin homies?????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:53 PM~16191383
> *THIS IS FOR YOU ESE RICH...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


god bless america!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 5 2010, 12:10 AM~16185624
> *Here are some pics from the UCE bbq at harbor park on new years day
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice flicks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

On the 16th on 7th st & baseline Intruders CC is asking for acouple of rides from every car club to do a show & shine to help out some disable people from 1pm-4pm. More coming details later.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jan 5 2010, 11:46 AM~16190876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies i thought today was torta tuesdays, what happened???? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2010, 06:54 PM~16195902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ben saved the day!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM~16196014
> *Ben saved the day!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM~16196014
> *Ben saved the day!!!!
> *


Hey wat about my video!
I didn forget! LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 5 2010, 07:26 PM~16196486
> *Hey wat about my video!
> I didn forget! LOL!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Speaking of Video???? Where is the Lowrider Supreme, UCE, TECHNIQUES Event Video??? :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2010, 08:53 PM~16197064
> *Speaking of Video???? Where is the Lowrider Supreme, UCE, TECHNIQUES Event Video??? :uh:
> *


But lowriderstylecarclub.com is gonna hook it up!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 5 2010, 09:47 PM~16197904
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP COMPITA!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*MAJESTICS NEW YEARS EVE PICNIC 2010*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 5 2010, 10:19 PM~16195403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 5 2010, 09:54 PM~16198000
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



QUE PASA BUDDY :biggrin: :wave: uffin: SORRY...I WAS IN THE CABARET!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great Shots Phx Custom Tees!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 5 2010, 10:03 PM~16198138
> *SUP COMPITA!
> *


que paso Puro?que has hecho vato?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 5 2010, 10:39 PM~16198617
> *Great Shots Phx Custom Tees!!! :biggrin:
> *


X91 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES
damn homie you got down on those pics bro!!!!

do you have any more shots of 63 rags with the bumper kits???
there are a shit load of 63 rags out there, fuckin nice!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 5 2010, 10:18 PM~16198362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up frank?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

a little late for torta tuesday but 










:biggrin:


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 01:18 AM~16198362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE FLICKS BRO THE PICNIC LOOKED NICE OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Jan 5 2010, 07:05 PM~16195196
> *:thumbsup: nice flicks bro :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Jan 6 2010, 04:34 AM~16201012
> *:thumbsup: NICE FLICKS BRO THE PICNIC LOOKED NICE OUT THERE :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMMIE ALOT MORE TO COME LATER TODAY.......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 08:08 AM~16201521
> *THANX HOMMIE ALOT MORE TO COME LATER TODAY.......
> *


nice pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT, mando, UNTOUCHABLE1, Lowrider Style CC, 1983 lincoln


whats up homies??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 6 2010, 01:09 AM~16200378
> *a little late for torta tuesday but
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YYYYOOOO Az !


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 12:08 PM~16203158
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, mando, UNTOUCHABLE1, Lowrider Style CC, 1983 lincoln
> whats up homies??
> *


whats up big ben.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 6 2010, 01:53 PM~16203913
> *whats up big ben.....
> *


whats up homie, did you go to cali this last weekend????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM~16203451
> *QUE PASA AZ SIDE  :biggrin:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


whats up homie, so are we going this weekend???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM~16203452
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YYYYOOOO  Az !
> *


whats up homie hows your week going??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

awwwww shit 2700 pages!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 02:04 PM~16203978
> *whats up homie hows your week going??
> *



" Real good ! " can't wait for it to warm up so I can paint tommys cutlass.
So far i have 4 cars to paint. still working on them hoppers { street cars }

" Not going krazy YET !! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: LOL ! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Oh Ya !! 2010 " Let's hope the haters STAY home ! . let's all have FUN ! :biggrin:


----------



## myty (Apr 27, 2009)

whats going down show wise


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 02:05 PM~16203983
> *awwwww shit 2700 pages!!!!
> *



Nice... :thumbsup:

Knightstalker 4493
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
TROUBLE 2219
Ben'sCustomWheels 2167
JEN IN PHX 1855
357IN602 1777
Art Buck 1585
big ray 1523
locdownmexikan 1418
BigMandoAZ 1347
azmobn06 1317
MANDOS69C/10 1190
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
OGPLAYER 1027
Blue7 1016
MARINATE 778
lil ese 764
smiley_62 750
DeeLoc 709
LADY C 612
unity_mike 607
DIRTY SOUTH 591
YOUNG ROGUE 577
remione1 459
Lowrider Style CC 456
Lunas64 420
Cadi4life 418
ARIZA70 396
gzking 367
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 326
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 285
GLENDALE GRL 285
PHX CUSTOM TEES 277
I. K. Rico 266
RedDog 260
PURO CERVANTES 241
BIGRICHSPIRIT 236
Twiins 236
azroller 197
PHXKSTM 191
Riderz-4-Life 186
MISS *V* 183
87CADDY 173
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 173
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
ROLL'N 156
compita 156
sixninebuicks 145
mxcn_roc 143
HATERADE 142
PHXROJOE 140
djsire 138
4DA 8O5 137
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
hoppers602 132
94sikdeville602 131
New-Image-soldier 130
D.J. Midnite 125
UNTOUCHABLE1 122
beanerman 117
LUXURY 114
gibby64 112
toons 112
BIG NICK 109
MonteLoko87 107
purecandy az 103
cadillac jay 101
kraz13 97
unity1963 95
Nacho Individuals LA 95
KING OF AZ!!! 93
BIGBODY96 92
tyrone_rolls_a_85 92
big boy 1 87
Fleetwood Rider 84
blaklak96 83
Teamblowme602 83
kiakirk007 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 80
MR_NAW_T_1 80
Mr.Andres 74
ROLLERZ_47 74
brownpridethug21 71
Senor Chapulin 71
TOP GUN 70
robs68 69
calaveras73 67
Techniquesphx 67
purpl7duece 65
Loco Yesca 62
phx rider 61
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
BIG I FROM AZ 59
EASTSIDA 59
henry castillo 57
#1stunna 57
UPINSMOKE602 55
rd62rdstr 52
MC83 51
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
jsobera 50
AZGTIMIN64 49
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 49
Mistah.Martinez 48
Maricoparider 48
hrojop2 47
CDIDDY 46
SPIRITRUNNER74 43
custom 41
big86ben 41
todamadre c.c 41
SPIRIT 62 41
PHXRollin 40
smiley602 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
cutlass.hopper 39
ForeverMobinChevys 38
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
sancho guero 37
j_mann 37
seicerodos 36
regal85 35
ragtop73 35
mando 34
RO 4 LIFE 34
DIPPINIT 33
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
62wildcat 32
cutlass_rider 32
FOOLISH ONE 31
GAME TIME 31
WUTITDU 31
primer665 31
INSTIGATORR 30
4_ever_green 30
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
AZ WAR CHIEF 30
armando martinez 30
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
Crazy Cutty 29
neto 65 28
BackyardAZ 27
WhoinAZ 27
p dogg 27
M in Avondale 27
t_durden 27
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 27
azrdr 27
CHUCKIEBOYGT 26
Ryder IV Life 26
genuine 26
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
Galaxieriderz 24
CHUCKS66 24
jcrodriguez1975 24
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
eight_tre_regal_man 23
PHX_DIPPIN 23
Ariza photography 23
SpyCam 23
Big Roach Hydros 23
chilango's-67 22
JMCUSTOMS1 22
dodgers_fan 21
HYPNOTIC87 21
BIGGATO799 21
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
HOE81 21
true rider 20
TonyO 20
BIGTONY 20
Howard 20
Infamous James 19
87LUXURY 19
DISTINGUISHED1 19
COOLIDGE4LIFE 19
dippin84cutty 19
*ROLLERZONLY* 18
mesa 480 18
AZs finest13 18
montecarlo1987ls 18
Black86Cutty 17
64sub 17
dads86regal 17
kandylac 17
74 RAG 16
Toro 16
A Rod 16
knightowl480 16
chubsdaddycustoms 16
mal_602chick 16
nigdawg 15
B O L O 15
"spokes" 15
All Out Customs 15
BLVD66 15
Christina_602 15
rollerzonlypimp 15
LOS de BLE 15
UceGiggles 15
GREEN EYED MEX 15
showandgo 15
goose 15
bighomies 15
Big Worm 14
worldwidesetup 14
1983 lincoln 14
MAKEITHAPPEN 14
KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST 13
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 13
RIDERCHRONICLES 13
WYNER23 13
simp64 13
jusbcuz 13
8Monte5 12
Gotti 12
SPIRIT602 12
o g switchman 12
1 LO 64 12
AzRockabilly.net 12
thestrongsurvive 12
Big nene 1 12
Ihop 12
OneStopCustoms 11
Dookie&J-Bone 11
51gjr 11
LIL PHX 11
phoenixaz1966 11
GRUMPY36 11
BIG M GLENDALE AZ 11
CoupeDeville 11
backyard boogie cc 11
Payasomm 10
wally dogg 10
oldskool 62 10
soyguera13 10
NEW VISION C.C 10
tonedox1 10
RIDERZ NETWORK 10
MelaPelan 10
CADDY92480 9
hemet602 9
bigal602 9
51TROKITA 9
CHEVYMAN480 9
EL GALLO ***** 9
520_low 9
DEMENTED_1 9
JM0NEY 9
SweetSunshine 9
MARIO_B 9
childsplay69 9
LUV THE ROLLERZ 9
aztecgrease 9
Certified Ryda 8
CUTLASS BOYZ 8
CHRISSY 8
925eastbayrider 8
AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E 8
gcareaga 8
mal602_chick 8
PURO_VILLA 8
money addiction 8
clopz 8
jayteenaz 8
mr impala 8
Pitirijas 8
AZTROKITA 8
MIKEYMIKE 8
blueice1 8
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 8
rc4life 8
D-LO GET LO 7
CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 7
lowlife62 7
diablo_js 7
ricardo hernandez 7
1VATO64 7
Dirty Pirate 7
WEST KOAST 7
HATER623 7
slamed64 7
CHINA MAN 818 7
JOHN818 6
streetwerx 6
E 6
POPEYE4RMGT 6
Pure Xtc 6
lowrider style 623 6
SIDEKICK 6
BIG DAN VALLES 6
gordobig818 6
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 6
patrickpina 6
THE REAL BIG M 6
CLEMENTE 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
TopDogg 6
*MISS V* 6
bigentmagazine 6
~FULLTIMER~ 6
AZ state-city CG 6
L-BABY 5
BIGHAPPY55 5
FANTAZMA 5
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 5
shotcaller818 5
rgarcia15928 5
INTIMADATOR 5
Biz-MN 5
ShibbyShibby 5
INSTAFAKER 5
MikeS 5
MARIJUANO602 5
MICC 5
screwed up loco 5
roadmaster95 5
enrique 5
grand natinal 84 5
Cadillac305 5
project V 64 5
LINCOLNSAL 5
BIGRUBE644 4
dub4lac 4
BlueBerry 4
PHXTEESHIRTS 4
CRAZY GIRL 4
RAG3ROY 4
phoeniximpala 4
THA LIFE 4
The Perfect Sin 4
Coupe`s and Z's 4
DJLATIN 4
JROCK 4
MIDWESTJP 4
THROAT-YOGURT 4
frestyle00 4
ro g-town 4
LA CURA 4
$montana505$ 4
playboyoftha602 4
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 4
96BIG_BODY 4
phxpromotionsgroup 4
truucha 4
az63 4
CUPCAKES 4
1989ltc 4
Cadillac Chris 4
Catalyzed 4
68impalaondubz 4
alonzo 4
brn2ridelo 3
exprtrdr 3
jojo 3
az71monte 3
grande64 3
Flex Dogg 3
PHXDOORMAN 3
GOODTIMER 3
butterbeam 3
lilwill1999 3
manic mechanics 3
BLVD 3
Raider1911 3
47bombita 3
sand1 3
suavecitoone 3
daddyworld 3
drop64ss 3
G-RIDER602 3
1mexikan 3
azlow4life 3
lnap 3
Stickz 3
nlykeflynn 3
hoodstar 3
Ryan K 3
Longroof64 3
El Capitan 3
CANDYRED85 3
ElGalloNegro86 3
el cadillac 3
FULLYCLOWNIN 3
REAL4LIFE CC 3
STL_PETEY_G 3
~RO DANNY~ 3
BIG D 3
87 CALI DREAMIN' 3
GrimeyGrady 3
MyDimonsChine 3
DREEGZ 3
sleepyg602 3
Juan_Gotti 3
majesticsogvic 3
kuruption109 3
elognegro 3
Keepit-real 3
MUFASA 3
CHYIMPALA69 3
GRUMPY 3
dequanp1979 3
cholamartinez 3
Laidback 3
gabegonzales1 3
D.R.A. 3
Baggd4x4blazer 3
juice1 2
Az Lowrider 2
SLAMNFX 2
Mideast 2
naptownregal 2
1968custom 2
smoothhoneypot 2
grifo602 2
-LAFFY TAFFY- 2
bumpercheckin 2
KEEPING IT REAL 2
GHETTO BLUES 2
cadillachopper 2
tha505 2
HustlerSpank 2
StreetStyleL.A 2
luis602 2
scarfacepacino 2
One Luv 2
48VoltTownCar 2
mycutty 2
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 2
Impala00 2
BAD_INTENTIONS 2
plague 2
WALT CUSTOMS 2
INSTAGATORR 2
ANDY VALLES 2
pinche chico 2
booboobaby 2
LINCOLN91 2
Exquisite_pres 2
Raguness 2
Bajito93 2
85 monte 2
Jeff_360 2
mustangsalli 2
MEXICANPOISON 2
~HeavenSent~ 2
ch3cy67 2
az-smilie 2
NEWLIFE ELA 2
showoff85 2
supercoolguy 2
CARNALES CAR CLUB 2
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2
UNITY 2
customizer 2
PUPPETP13 2
2low 2
VicCruzer 2
ridin505style 2
The Real D-Eazy 2
GOODTIMES CC 2
jr602 2
chillanjr 2
nvmenaz 2
rick a vieja 2
aftermathfan 2
G_KRALY 2
LVdroe 2
Eazy 2
84CoupeDe 2
BombaAussieStyle 2
UNFORGIVEN 2
siccmonte79 2
1966rag 2
bangbackbumper 2
George LA HARBOR 2
DanielDucati 2
D.J.Midnite 2
robin 2
CaRLAnGaS13 2
jaemanadero 2
r.duarte82cutty 2
.TERRY. 2
pussywagon 2
xicanogrease 2
Cadillac_Phx 2
ILUVMY82 2
ss52o 2
troy1979 2
orchid66ragss 2
creaper 2
ICECOLD63 2
*357in602* 2
GG58 2
Six-o-two 2
big nuts 2
AGONY 2
LSTYLER 2
PLayb0y_HuNNi3 2
ROBERTO G 2
bthang64 2
El Volo 2
keepitcandy 2
customiced 2
BigBoi 1 2
coastal_cruiser 2
Mr JuleZ 2
HITHARD 2
DUVAL 2
MAMI-D* 2
rickrock 1
SWITCH_RIDAH 1
BIGMAZ 1
Airbrushclasses 1
peter cruz 1
155-80-13 1
ROLLERZ96SS 1
Mr Minnesota 1
Lowrider Placas 1
durty sanchez 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
laid back in a lac 1
602 Youngster AZ 1
DJ'S 63WAG 1
Cadillac Mack 1
ENGRAVER 1
EX214GIRL 1
chi-sexy8 1
coco3577 1
Laid Magazine 1
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 1
big ruben 1
g-style 1
TUFF_GUY 1
thecandyman 1
JAZZY2 1
danny chawps 1
BigTigger R.O. 1
wralph86 1
lvj64 1
AZRIDAH 1
2low2rl 1
LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS 1
FIRME4LIFE 1
A_D_4coupe 1
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1
fertizona 1
RO.LIFER 1
THE DOGGSTAR 1
chaos91 1
THE BUZZ AZ 1
LilRayo 1
Black64s 1
AZ CONNECTION 1
BRAVO 1
sugardaddy 1
DONTBEFOOLED 1
juiced67impala 1
WestsideRider 1
hearse 1
OGDinoe1 1
lows305 1
47_CHEVY 1
In My Blood 1
2nd_2_None 1
redsproseries 1
Subwoofer 1
natcal21 1
BETUCANTDOITLIKEME 1
xoticpt 1
copapaint 1
ricndaregal 1
pcastaneda 1
cold hard cash 1
Combat K9 Inc 1
jcardenas602 1
elco1976 1
lowlinc93 1
LilMarty54 1
87lsmonte 1
Yogi 1
EndLess 1
AzsMostHated 1
change.three 1
Mondizee 1
REAL4LIFECC 1
[email protected] 1
bonafidecc4life 1
Dressed2Impress 1
BIG LUX 1
TOPFAN 1
wax 1
EL PECADOR 1
MY85TOY PHX AZ 1
~NUEVO MEXICO~ 1
B_A_RIDER 1
Perro 1
killacadi 1
USOAK4LIFE 1
arizonalow 1
The Truth 1
Jinx64 1
C.E.O of LIMITED 1
fesboogie 1
doughboy93 1
FUEGO 1
streetrider 1
westcoast_lowlow 1
nicolewh85 1
REV. chuck 1
g-espinoza 1
losv20 1
AZDAISY 1
Deep West 1
AllHustle NoLove 1
FORGIVEN 1
The Snowman 1
axle13 1
MACHETE 1
DDCC83 1
FATBOY818 1
tony's #1lady 1
KhakiPants 1
CHONGATOR 1
3L V4T0 1
monte88 1
ghost1 1
biggevel 1
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1
legacylac 1
NACHO LIBRE 1
HEFTY REGAL 82 1
TOOF DEVILLE 1
CCE_GiRL 1
Spanky 1
SDBaller 1
UFAMEA 1
SJDEUCE 1
HOODLIUM Motorsports 1
CHICAGORIDER 1
EPISTOL"44" 1
Scarface_402 1
Grand_Marquis_82 1
MADMAX4 1
La Raza CC SouthAZ 1
las_crucez 1
BOUNDEDC.C 1
blkvatonda93caddy 1
hard2get 1
Bubbz 1
Tradions_CO-719 1
80chevy 1
Tad Ducket 1
HUEY HEFNER 1
LacTre 1
indycapri 1
Mr cortez 1
G Style 1
JayZero 1
mortalkombat2 1
DuezPaid 1
bigdogz 1
deejay 1
trodder 1
9d9...ro4life 1
clever.girl51 1
big $uge 1
Glassed Out 1
ONECLEANREGAL 1
%candy mobile% 1
g-bo 1
chore1977 1
w(o)(o)h(o)(o). 1
STR8CLOWNIN 1
festersbaddream 1
cuttydippin 1
JohnnieAZ 1
Lord Goofy 1
LatinaGina 1
lowsyda_9mm 1
TROUBLESOME 1
rookiefromcali 1
KLIQUE64 1
sic713 1
coupedup 1
BIG_LOS 1
Bumper 2 Bumper 1
CaliLow 1
lincolnaholic 1
shortydoowop138 1
rotten03 1
DevineLocz 1
MR. OBSESSION 1
stayfresh726 1
DOUBLE-V BABY 1
not US or THEM 1
AZ D.D. 64 1
Mr. Ooh Wee 1
86cutt 1
MIRACLE 1
myty 1
Whooliganz 1
THE PETE-STA 1
Homie Styln 1
el snowman 1
dittylopez 1
Chevillacs 1
el fred 1
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 1
low01 1
rollin 70's 1
Angel/Techniques 1
BigButta63 1
Lil-Nme 1
1BADD85 1
firmelows 1
locotoys 1
Velveeta00 1
indyzmosthated 1
bigpops915 1
DUKE CITY RO 1
donkeydotcom 1
Short Dogg 1
Passion 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
juiceman 1
BiGJaY 1
six 2 1
CADILLACIN 1
TRIGGER 1
impalalow 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


i'm almost on top!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 6 2010, 02:13 PM~16204053
> *" Real good ! "  can't wait for it to warm up so I can paint tommys cutlass.
> So far i have 4 cars to paint. still working on them hoppers { street cars }
> 
> ...


damn homie i didnt know you paint!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 01:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 02:02 PM~16203963
> *whats up homie, did you go to cali this last weekend????
> *


nope. didnt make it...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 01:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker   4493
> ...


Aw chit...............I talk too much. :0


----------



## AZ CONNECTION (Dec 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 08:08 AM~16201521
> *THANX HOMMIE ALOT MORE TO COME LATER TODAY.......
> *


PICS LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 03:07 PM~16204492
> *damn homie i didnt know you paint!!!!!
> *



" Yes ! Sir !! " I do it all, paint - weld - rebuild engines -that is why I say,
" we build them , we don't buy them built "

and if you need any work done , I'm here for you and your car club..

" later bro "


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 6 2010, 04:03 PM~16205015
> *" Yes ! Sir !! "  I do it all, paint - weld - rebuild engines -that is why I say,
> " we build them , we don't buy them built "
> 
> ...


yeah, u make home made tortillas too...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 6 2010, 04:13 PM~16205134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker 4493
> INSIDIOUS 2822
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

609


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

610


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


i better start posting more if i ever want to catch up to Big Ben and Big Mando :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!

How the hell did he do that?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 6 2010, 05:08 PM~16205832
> *i better start posting more if i ever want to catch up to Big Ben and Big Mando  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the love homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Whats up Homies! I had to clean out my email account and deleted everyones email! PLEASE EMAIL ME, SO I CAN HAVE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS AGAIN THANKS! 


[email protected]*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 6 2010, 06:07 PM~16206481
> *thanks for the love homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



my bad homie, let me say that over, i better start posting more if i ever want to catch up to EVERYONE that has more posts on AZ SIDE then me :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 07:57 PM~16207946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16206713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie keep them coming, you got down with the pics, almost feel like i was there!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 09:01 PM~16208929
> *damn homie keep them coming, you got down with the pics, almost feel like i was there!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I DO HOMMIE....I TAKE PICS OF EVERYTHING N EVERYBODY NOT JUS CERTAIN THINGS N CERTAIN PEOPLE! ITS NUTHIN..................


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16208766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO SEE THE HOMIES FROM AZ PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 6 2010, 09:06 PM~16208998
> *GOOD TO SEE THE HOMIES FROM AZ PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


OH YES BESTTTTTTTTTTTTT BELEIVE *TEAM BLOW ME *PUT IT DOWN IN LA!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

DAM!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2010, 08:18 PM~16209150
> *DAM!
> *


 What's wrong with you?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

PIXZ AT THE BEACH


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...



I AM IN THE TOP 15!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 6 2010, 09:18 PM~16209150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 6 2010, 04:13 PM~16205134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale Don Ramon Jackson :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up AZ?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 6 2010, 08:39 PM~16208574
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PIC'S :thumbsup: THANKS FOR SHARING WITH US THAT COULD NOT ATTEND!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Knightstalker 4493
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
TROUBLE 2219
Ben'sCustomWheels 2167
JEN IN PHX 1855
357IN602 1777
Art Buck 1585
big ray 1523
locdownmexikan 1418
BigMandoAZ 1347
azmobn06 1317
MANDOS69C/10 1190 
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
*OGPLAYER 1027
* :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT'S GOING ON " OG PLAYER ! " :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's the finish product: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 6 2010, 09:55 PM~16209724
> *What up AZ?
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Nice... :thumbsup:
> >
> > Knightstalker 4493
> > INSIDIOUS 2822
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 6 2010, 10:27 PM~16210174
> *Here's the finish product: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



" Hector " Your taste in cars is getting better !! , I like that cutlass..
" What it do " :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16204231
> *Nice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Knightstalker  4493
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: shit, I got alot to catching up to do.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" YYOO !! Big Roach Hydros , What up Homies    "

I have to be in riverside california this friday, then in prescott saturday.
I'll give you a call when I get in to phoenix... :biggrin: :biggrin: Later !!

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: Knights Image 4-Life :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jan 6 2010, 09:05 PM~16208990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i can see that, good going team blow me!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 6 2010, 09:55 PM~16209724
> *What up AZ?
> *


whats happening og????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:wave: Az Side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 7 2010, 06:55 AM~16212455
> *:wave: Az Side!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

Whats Good AZ side chek out my myspace music reppin dayt AZ we opening up for Doomsday Productions Feb 5 in Phoenix az at the Gspot tix are $10 in advance and 12 at the Door hit me up for some tix and come support ya local Az group www.myspace.com/meanbeanofirp 

2/5/2010 7:00 PM at The G Spot
1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix, Arizona 85006
Cost: $10 adv. $12 door

(ALL AGES/$10 adv. $12 door) HOUNDS OF THE UNDERGROUND TOUR, Doomsday Productions, Tragedy, Knothead, Twisted Insane, 6 Feet Deep, Playboy & Bandit, PrettyBoi, InterRacial Productions @ The Joint 1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix 85006


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

whats good homie tryin to get support for this concert chek out tha music dogg let me know what you think


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

Whats Good AZ side chek out my myspace music reppin dayt AZ we opening up for Doomsday Productions Feb 5 in Phoenix az at the Gspot tix are $10 in advance and 12 at the Door hit me up for some tix and come support ya local Az group www.myspace.com/meanbeanofirp 

2/5/2010 7:00 PM at The G Spot
1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix, Arizona 85006
Cost: $10 adv. $12 door

(ALL AGES/$10 adv. $12 door) HOUNDS OF THE UNDERGROUND TOUR, Doomsday Productions, Tragedy, Knothead, Twisted Insane, 6 Feet Deep, Playboy & Bandit, PrettyBoi, InterRacial Productions @ the g spot1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix 85006


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Arizona


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2010, 09:17 AM~16213176
> *Qvole Arizona
> *


WHAT UP GATO?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 7 2010, 09:54 AM~16213446
> *WHAT UP GATO?
> *


Aqui nomas mike what's good dawg


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:

" What up Clemente ! " how are things with you homie... "


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 7 2010, 06:55 AM~16212455
> *:wave: Az Side!!! :biggrin:
> *


good morning bro how you doing???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 7 2010, 08:55 AM~16213030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we heard you the first time pinchi tonto, baboso, estupido, nalgas aquadas, cara de verga, culo estirado.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... como estas mi gatito hermoso????


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 6 2010, 04:13 PM~16205129
> *yeah, u make home made tortillas too...
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 7 2010, 09:17 AM~16213176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2010, 10:06 AM~16213557
> *TTT
> *


" What up Homie !!! " how are things with you . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2010, 09:29 PM~16209301
> *What's wrong with you?
> *


nothing, just looking at the pics  :ninja:


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

http://img135.imageshack.us/i/securedownload2i.jpg/


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

now this is an intake


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

whts up gzking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 03:37 PM~16216553
> *now this is an intake
> 
> 
> ...


cant forget that big ass 348 or 409


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo mandos ke rollo wey

Y tu ben cara de rinoseronte cagando en un charco de lodo culo estirado como estas amiguito


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 7 2010, 11:49 AM~16214446
> *" What  up  Homie !!! " how are things with you . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


The same just here perdiendo tiempo


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 7 2010, 10:15 AM~16213649
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> 
> " What up Clemente ! "  how are things with you homie... "
> *


Every thing is all good homie just layin low


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 7 2010, 05:25 PM~16217692
> *
> *


Hi friend. :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE!!!!! Any body know a good powder coater?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

What up big mondo al luna big ben :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 7 2010, 05:37 PM~16217843
> *What up big mondo al luna big ben :biggrin:
> *


just chillin right now homie! working on a bike


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2010, 05:24 PM~16217682
> *
> *


where you been loco!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16217813
> *Whats up AZSIDE!!!!! Any body know a good powder coater?
> *


desert powder coating on 35ave and broadway


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16218469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COOL PIC! I CAN SEE MY ELCO IN THE BACK! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 7 2010, 06:29 PM~16218552
> *COOL PIC! I CAN SEE MY ELCO IN THE BACK! LOL
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE KING FAMILY ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR NEWBORN BABY BOY JACOB LORENZO KING :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16219820
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO THE KING FAMILY ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR NEWBORN BABY BOY JACOB LORENZO KING :thumbsup:
> *



WELCOME TO THE WORLD MR. KING !!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2010, 09:17 AM~16213176
> *Qvole Arizona
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16219820
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO THE KING FAMILY ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR NEWBORN BABY BOY JACOB LORENZO KING :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Ben, good talking to you Bro. thanks for the info on the rims. :biggrin: 
layitlow is the shit huh? Your a hell of a friend (no ****) cuz i couldnt handle his big ass!! :0 take care Homey. see you at Identity's Show n Shine!
Peace Bro!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 7 2010, 08:03 PM~16220421
> *Big Ben, good talking to you Bro. thanks for the info on the rims.  :biggrin:
> layitlow is the shit huh? Your a hell of a friend  (no ****) cuz i couldnt handle his big ass!! :0 take care Homey. see you at Identity's Show n Shine!
> Peace Bro!
> *


aYE lOCO! :loco: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 7 2010, 05:25 PM~16217692
> *
> *


what's up tony!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 03:37 PM~16216553
> *now this is an intake
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tight!!!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 7 2010, 04:46 PM~16217247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up fellas tomorrow is friday, i aint got no job, and i aint got shit to do!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16220421
> *Big Ben, good talking to you Bro. thanks for the info on the rims.  :biggrin:
> layitlow is the shit huh? Your a hell of a friend  (no ****) cuz i couldnt HANDLE HIS BIG ASS!! :0 take care Homey. see you at Identity's Show n Shine!
> Peace Bro!
> *



IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE A FAT JOKE???!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 





























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K BUDDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2010, 09:35 PM~16220823
> *whats up fellas tomorrow is friday, i aint got no job, and i aint got shit to do!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ESTE VATO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2010, 05:24 PM~16217682
> *Qvo mandos ke rollo wey
> 
> Y tu ben cara de rinoseronte cagando en un charco de lodo culo estirado como estas amiguito
> *


aqui nomas kickiando la, mi enanito joto cara de papa recien culiado!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE+Jan 7 2010, 05:37 PM~16217843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 06:23 PM~16218469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16219820
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO THE KING FAMILY ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR NEWBORN BABY BOY JACOB LORENZO KING :thumbsup:
> *


welcome to the lowrider world my little king homie, congrats to the family on their new angel!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16220421
> *Big Ben, good talking to you Bro. thanks for the info on the rims.  :biggrin:
> layitlow is the shit huh? Your a hell of a friend  (no ****) cuz i couldnt handle his big ass!! :0 take care Homey. see you at Identity's Show n Shine!
> Peace Bro!
> *


any time homie, anybody messes with you i got your back!!!! (no ****) and fo sho you'll be seeing us at your event!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 7 2010, 09:35 PM~16220832
> *IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE A FAT JOKE???!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K BUDDY!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jajajajajaja :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i like how you cover all your insults with """"""""""J/K BUDDY"""""""""" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























J/K BUDDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16221034
> *jajajajajaja  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i like how you cover all your insults with """"""""""J/K BUDDY""""""""""  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K BUDDY!!!!!!!!
> *



:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:420:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 7 2010, 11:41 PM~16222526
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Ke rollo compita voy a ir today pa tu casa (no ****) hhahaahah :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 05:41 PM~16217906
> *where you been loco!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Bussy dawg pero I'm back :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 7 2010, 08:46 PM~16220206
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


What's up bro how's everything in the eastside hey send me jerrys # and renes #


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16217813
> *Whats up AZSIDE!!!!! Any body know a good powder coater?
> *



affordable powdercoating :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 7 2010, 11:41 PM~16222526
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *



QUE PASA BUDDY :wave: NICE AVATAR!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will be at Macayos for a few Cold Bud Lites after work today! Swing on by about 4pm :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 7 2010, 10:21 PM~16221387
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 8 2010, 05:30 AM~16223661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y yo que baboso???


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

almost time for some ..................


----------



## MÍķłõ ÌÍ (Jan 8, 2010)

wat up, terrazona? new 2 thiz forum, i know a few on here personally.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MÍķłõ ÌÍ_@Jan 8 2010, 02:40 PM~16227490
> *wat up, terrazona? new 2 thiz forum, i know a few on here personally.
> *


Qvole kien eres


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Now i do my own!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 8 2010, 02:09 PM~16227177
> *almost time for some ..................
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 03:27 PM~16227937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 8 2010, 02:09 PM~16227177
> *almost time for some ..................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TAX TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JAGSTERS Joel 213-703-3229


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 8 2010, 02:55 PM~16227613
> *Qvole kien eres
> *


jajajajajaja contestame guey!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 03:27 PM~16227937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: daaaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn thanks big rich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 7 2010, 11:41 PM~16222526
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *



you "blazin" or what :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 03:27 PM~16227937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nalgame dios :wow:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 8 2010, 04:19 PM~16228483
> *JAGSTERS Joel 213-703-3229
> *


DAT SHIT IS FIRME.....FUKIN SHINNY DOG HOW MANY CHAPTERS U GOT NOW A?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 8 2010, 03:36 PM~16228024
> *:wow:
> *


X2  :tongue:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup homies...Az rep at this show...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 8 2010, 05:59 PM~16229502
> *DAT SHIT IS FIRME.....FUKIN SHINNY DOG HOW MANY CHAPTERS U GOT NOW A?
> *


CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:420: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 8 2010, 08:56 PM~16230797
> *:420:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut az side when i push the pedal to the floor on my cadillac it doesnt go does anyone know y


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 8 2010, 07:02 PM~16230215
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!!
> *


I DONT CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS A UR HUSTLING UP THEM MEMBERS LIKE CRAZY ESE DAM BRO 11 CHAPTERS HECTOR? AND THEM RIDES ARE CLEAN AS FUCK ESPECIALY UR RAG ESE......FIRME


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Jan 8 2010, 09:12 PM~16231574
> *wut az side when i push the pedal to the floor on my cadillac it doesnt go does anyone know y
> *


im going to take a wild guess and say you dont have gas :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Jan 8 2010, 07:56 PM~16230797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask if the key was in the ignition :dunno: :rimshot:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up Mando, ??? wheres the Party???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 03:27 PM~16227937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 8 2010, 05:20 PM~16229047
> *you "blazin" or what :biggrin:
> *



IF HE IS I HOPE THAT HE IS GONNA PUFF PUFF PASS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 8 2010, 10:34 PM~16232492
> *IF HE IS I HOPE THAT HE IS GONNA PUFF PUFF PASS!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know why? 


















because thats how we do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 8 2010, 05:20 PM~16229047
> *you "blazin" or what :biggrin:
> *


right right right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

'sup my :ninja: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 8 2010, 10:47 PM~16232627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know why?
> because thats how we do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: BUENOS NACHOS AZ SIDE! :420: :420: :420:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 03:27 PM~16227937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT good morning AZ


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 9 2010, 06:07 AM~16234623
> *TTT good morning AZ
> *


whats good gato.........i see im not the only one that works thismorning


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good morning. AZ!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup AZ!!!! You all know what time it is????














































THATS RIIIIIIGHT!!! WE # 1 AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

COWBOYS FANS FOR LIFE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 9 2010, 06:35 AM~16234678
> *whats good gato.........i see im not the only one that works thismorning
> *


I know huh sucks pero ya ke


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 9 2010, 08:07 AM~16235013
> *Good morning AZ
> *


Morning perrito are you ready only 2 weeks left


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fucking sucks waiting here what the F are you doing on LL you supose be on the way no in here you asshole


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 9 2010, 09:15 AM~16235386
> *Fucking sucks waiting here what the F are you doing on LL you supose be on the way no in here you asshole
> *


fool im on my way


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Guess we all know who is in this one? :wow: 

993ttf749BY&feature


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 8 2010, 10:34 PM~16232492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup homies!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2010, 08:44 AM~16235204
> *'Sup AZ!!!! You all know what time it is????
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: 















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 9 2010, 11:52 AM~16236409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2010, 08:44 AM~16235204
> *'Sup AZ!!!! You all know what time it is????
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 9 2010, 10:45 AM~16235970
> *Guess we all know who is in this one? :wow:
> 
> 993ttf749BY&feature
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2010, 08:49 AM~16235238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol did you get that wig for xmas?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 9 2010, 03:30 PM~16237783
> *Lol did you get that wig for xmas?
> *



He pulled all his hair out the last time the "girls" were in the playoffs...

























j/k Al.. :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 9 2010, 01:11 PM~16236937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

How about them COWBOYS!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 10 2010, 12:02 AM~16242269
> *:thumbsdown:  :angry:
> *












:werd:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

gata voto for home team !! wife sead so or els!! :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 10 2010, 09:03 AM~16243408
> *GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 10 2010, 08:03 AM~16243408
> *YeAH!!!!!!!!! GO CARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be there rooting for AZ's TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 9 2010, 11:23 PM~16242017
> *How about them COWBOYS!!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


YEA THEM COWGIRLS PLAYED AIGHT YESTERDAY!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE :biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

LET'S GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1#1 GREEN WITH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2010, 08:49 AM~16235238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Al, I know this is an old photo.............you still have hair!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 10:37 AM~16243986
> *YeAH!!!!!!!!!  GO CARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be there rooting for AZ's TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Have fun Arty!!


yes, I am saying this.........."go Cards"!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16245122
> *LET'S GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1#1 GREEN WITH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 9 2010, 03:27 PM~16238182
> *He pulled all his hair out the last time the "girls" were in the playoffs...
> 
> 
> ...


Well Bro we are in and We WON!!!!! Nuff Said!! :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 7 2010, 05:00 PM~16217399
> *
> *



COMPITA IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR YOU ALL DAY WITH A FLASHLIGHT. I WANNA TAKE UR TRUCK ON CON MI TRUCK.
YA SABES OUR 24 Foot Work Internationals Trucks!! I WATCH PINKS TE DOY HALF CAR NO NOS.....

PURP PEDO LOS CORREN ALA CHINGADA. HABLA ME ALRATO DE LAS LUSES. :yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 10 2010, 04:31 PM~16246487
> *COMPITA IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR YOU ALL DAY WITH A FLASHLIGHT. I WANNA TAKE UR TRUCK ON CON MI TRUCK.
> YA SABES OUR 24 Foot Work Internationals Trucks!! I WATCH PINKS TE DOY HALF CAR NO NOS.....
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Jan 10 2010, 12:02 AM~16242269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARDINALS BEAT THAT ASS...................CARDINALS TTT ALL THE WAY!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS GUUD ANT......GOT THEM SHIRTS BUDDY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16245122
> *LET'S GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1#1 GREEN WITH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Let's go... HOMEEEE... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good fuckin game... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 10 2010, 06:15 PM~16247466
> *WATS GUUD ANT......GOT THEM SHIRTS BUDDY
> *


sup buddy thanks again man they came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mr. knightstalker, how you been????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2010, 01:31 PM~16245310
> *hey Al, I know this is an old photo.............you still have hair!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 10 2010, 05:15 PM~16247460
> *CARDINALS BEAT THAT ASS...................CARDINALS TTT ALL THE WAY!
> *


Come on Homey...."BEAT THAT ASS"?????? you lucked out big time Bro!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2010, 05:18 PM~16247496
> *Let's go... HOMEEEE... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Good fuckin game... :thumbsup:
> *


GREAT GAME!!!!!! Cards Spotted them 17 points!!!! Cant play like that next game boys!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 06:33 PM~16247649
> *GREAT GAME!!!!!! Cards Spotted them 17 points!!!! Cant play like that next game boys!! :biggrin:
> *


lets go saints....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WHY THIS THREAD ALL OF A SUDDEN TURN RED???? THATS RIGHT......CUZ U ALL ARE RIDIN THE CARDS BAND WAGON!!!!! :0 I BET MOST OF YOU NEED TO GO CHANGE YOUR UNDIES!!!! U SHIT UR PANTIES!!!!
DONT BRING THE SAME GAME YOU PLAYED TODAY TO NEW ORLEANS!!! :nono:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2010, 05:37 PM~16247681
> *lets go saints....
> *


x64!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 06:38 PM~16247691
> *x64!! :biggrin:
> *


x68!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

¡VIVAN LOS CARDINALES! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 06:37 PM~16247684
> *WHY THIS THREAD ALL OF A SUDDEN TURN RED???? THATS RIGHT......CUZ U ALL ARE RIDIN THE CARDS BAND WAGON!!!!!  :0 I BET MOST OF YOU NEED TO GO CHANGE YOUR UNDIES!!!! U SHIT UR PANTIES!!!!
> DONT BRING THE SAME GAME YOU PLAYED TODAY TO NEW ORLEANS!!!  :nono:
> *


THANK YOU LUNA WELL SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Jan 10 2010, 05:53 PM~16247838
> *¡VIVAN LOS CARDINALES! :biggrin:
> *


Bro....I love your car... so its ok you like the Cardinas :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 10 2010, 06:25 PM~16247562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh don't talk about bandwagon Al... :twak:

I think more than a few girls "fans" dug out their Aikman and Irving jerseys after last night :uh:

Fools were probably at the swapmeet today buying up all the cowgirls shit... We'll see what happens next week :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2010, 06:10 PM~16248036
> *Aqui nomas carnal... chillin... same ol same old..
> Oh don't talk about bandwagon Al... :twak:
> 
> ...


Wait Bro...... if they broke out the Aikman and Irving jersey, that means the are old school fans. Not a fan that rocks a Rackers( sorry I misses the FG try) jersey or a Fitzgerald Jersey! cuz that means they are on the wagon!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2010, 06:18 PM~16247494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wut its about


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16248079
> *Wait Bro...... if they broke out the Aikman and Irving jersey, that means the are old school fans. Not a fan that rocks a Rackers( sorry I misses the FG try) jersey or a Fitzgerald Jersey! cuz that means they are on the wagon!!!
> *


:roflmao: Good point... guess those old fans were the same ones saying fuck Romo and fuckin cowboys suck... now all of a sudden playoffs and a win and they're fans again.. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 Members: Knightstalker, Lunas64

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:scrutinize: :ugh: :nono:  :thumbsup:  :guns: :wave: :420: :x:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2010, 06:37 PM~16247681
> *lets go saints....
> *


  :twak: Go Cardinals


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16245122
> *LET'S GO PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1#1 GREEN WITH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2010, 12:43 AM~16242481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can I get this shirt?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 10:37 AM~16243986
> *YeAH!!!!!!!!!  GO CARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be there rooting for AZ's TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 05:37 PM~16247684
> *WHY THIS THREAD ALL OF A SUDDEN TURN RED???? THATS RIGHT......CUZ U ALL ARE RIDIN THE CARDS BAND WAGON!!!!!  :0 I BET MOST OF YOU NEED TO GO CHANGE YOUR UNDIES!!!! U SHIT UR PANTIES!!!!
> DONT BRING THE SAME GAME YOU PLAYED TODAY TO NEW ORLEANS!!!  :nono:
> *


It's all RED cause we are in AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



by the way...................Romo is one of the biggest disapointments in the game. :wow: 

CARDINALS = WIN. We'll see how your Boys do next week.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 07:49 PM~16248532
> *It's all RED cause we are in AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 10 2010, 06:58 PM~16248668
> *:werd:
> *



LOL! Was it weird? sorry about that..........  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16248079
> *Wait Bro...... if they broke out the Aikman and Irving jersey, that means the are old school fans. Not a fan that rocks a Rackers( sorry I misses the FG try) jersey or a Fitzgerald Jersey! cuz that means they are on the wagon!!!
> *


shit bro, I still have a Garrison Hearst jersey :happysad:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

just agreeing that we are in AZ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> It's all RED cause we are in AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> by the way...................Romo is one of the biggest disapointments in the game. :wow:
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > It's all RED cause we are in AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > by the way...................Romo is one of the biggest disapointments in the game. :wow:
> >
> > :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2010, 07:10 PM~16248036
> *Aqui nomas carnal... chillin... same ol same old..
> Oh don't talk about bandwagon Al... :twak:
> 
> ...


LMFAO......THATS REAL TALK!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I need some springs for a 63' imp. Anyone got any?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CARDS #1 ALWAYS BEEN A CARDS FAN


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 06:31 PM~16247631
> *Come on Homey...."BEAT THAT ASS"?????? you lucked out big time Bro!!!!!
> *


LUCK OR STRATEGY............DA CARDINALS WON! :biggrin: AND YEA THEY WILL BEAT THE SAINTS DO U THINK THE COWBOYS R GUNNA HAVE A CHANCE NEXT WEEKEND? :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin: BIG RED DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 08:07 PM~16248813
> *:wow:
> *


Black and Gold now :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Did you see Albert at the game??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 10 2010, 07:41 PM~16248409
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:  :nono:    :thumbsup:    :guns:  :wave:  :420:  :x:
> *


:ninja: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2010, 07:50 PM~16249439
> *Black and Gold now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Did you see Albert at the game??
> *


Nope. He was in a different part of the stadium.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16249603
> *Nope.  He was in a different part of the stadium.
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: azmobn06, Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10


what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2010, 09:10 PM~16249726
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: azmobn06, Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10
> what up homies :biggrin:
> *



QUE PASA :ninja: !!! WE GOTTA HIT UP THAT SPORTS BAR FROM YESTERDAY FOR NEXT WEEKS CARDINALS GAME :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2010, 08:17 PM~16249820
> *QUE PASA  :ninja: !!!  WE GOTTA HIT UP THAT SPORTS BAR FROM YESTERDAY FOR NEXT WEEKS CARDINALS GAME  :biggrin:
> *



We'll see....... :biggrin: If so we gotta get there early to get better seats.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 06:31 PM~16247631
> *Come on Homey...."BEAT THAT ASS"?????? you lucked out big time Bro!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats skill homie!!!!



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2010, 06:37 PM~16247684
> *WHY THIS THREAD ALL OF A SUDDEN TURN RED???? THATS RIGHT......CUZ U ALL ARE RIDIN THE CARDS BAND WAGON!!!!!  :0 I BET MOST OF YOU NEED TO GO CHANGE YOUR UNDIES!!!! U SHIT UR PANTIES!!!!
> DONT BRING THE SAME GAME YOU PLAYED TODAY TO NEW ORLEANS!!!  :nono:
> *


lol cards all the way!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 10 2010, 07:10 PM~16248036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

QUE ONDA COMPITA????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2010, 10:22 PM~16250861
> *QUE ONDA COMPITA????
> *


NADA,AQUI LLEGANDO AL CANTON HOMIE,Y TU QUE HACES?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16249603
> *Nope.  He was in a different part of the stadium.
> *


'SUP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 10 2010, 08:11 PM~16248879
> *I need some springs for a 63' imp. Anyone got any?
> *


i got some 602 415-6539


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2010, 10:54 PM~16251288
> *NADA,AQUI LLEGANDO AL CANTON HOMIE,Y TU QUE HACES?
> *


orale pues, acabo de leer tu mensaje a la una de la manana, spensa!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TIME TO TAKE IT OUT ON THE O'LADY!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 01:05 AM~16252418
> *TIME TO TAKE IT OUT ON THE O'LADY!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ahh Shiiit, I thought BIG RICH from Spirit was posting these fine ass ladies...... :biggrin: But its Big Red Big Ben!!!! :cheesy: Nice pics Ben, good start to our Monday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 11 2010, 06:17 AM~16252741
> *Ahh Shiiit, I thought BIG RICH from Spirit was posting these fine ass ladies...... :biggrin: But its Big Red Big Ben!!!! :cheesy: Nice pics Ben, good start to our Monday!!! :thumbsup:
> *


What up Luna? :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 AM~16252741
> *Ahh Shiiit, I thought BIG RICH from Spirit was posting these fine ass ladies...... :biggrin: But its Big Red Big Ben!!!! :cheesy: Nice pics Ben, good start to our Monday!!! :thumbsup:
> *



X100


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hola BEN hasta ke hiciste algo bien. Pero lo gordo askerozo y feo no se te kita


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 11 2010, 06:17 AM~16252741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Again! Big Props to Weasel for putting down at Long Wongs!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 11 2010, 08:07 AM~16253100
> *X100
> *


whats up homie, how you doing??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 11 2010, 10:29 AM~16254195
> *Hola BEN hasta ke hiciste algo bien. Pero lo gordo askerozo y feo no se te kita
> *


y la cara de lambe verga, cuerpo de vaca mal parida tampoco se te kita!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:32 AM~16254720
> *Again! Big Props to Weasel for putting down at Long Wongs!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> *


yes he did :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 11:45 AM~16254849
> *y la cara de lambe verga, cuerpo de vaca mal parida tampoco se te kita!!! :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Y tu cara de rinoceronte con un cerote atrvezado. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 10:45 AM~16254862
> *yes he did :biggrin:
> *


Who did he hop?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2010, 10:54 PM~16251288
> *NADA,AQUI LLEGANDO AL CANTON HOMIE,Y TU QUE HACES?
> *


 Que Rollo Compita! Como Que El Caddy ***** Estava Clowning El Verde Monte Por todo La Central..... JAJAJA...... Lastima Que No Tengo Piston Pump, Or Million Pounds Of Weight In The Back. JAJAJA 
Despues Te Digo Que Me Cambian Por El Luxury Sport Que Tengo.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 11:45 AM~16254862
> *yes he did :biggrin:
> *


 Ben, SI QUEMA!! :yes: 
I Just bought new Tires Saturday. I Had Nail & Forgot. Did Big Burnout & Bam Got Flat Down The Road.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 01:33 AM~16252274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



" Now that's the kind of car wash I like !!!! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 01:31 AM~16252268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



" Hell Yeaaa!! " :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 12:49 AM~16252344
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

What up weasle big ben had a good time at long wongs


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 9 2010, 06:07 AM~16234623
> *TTT good morning AZ
> *



" What's going on homie ! " See you next week at long wongs.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16250638
> *We'll see....... :biggrin: If so we gotta get there early to get better seats.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: KICKOFF IS AT 2:30pm...I WOULD SAY THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO GET THERE AROUND 1:00 OR 1:30pm THE LATEST.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 01:33 AM~16252274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PIC HOMIE! :wow: :wow: I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR TOO BUDDY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2010, 10:55 PM~16251298
> *'SUP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



QUE ONDA BUDDY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 11 2010, 02:12 PM~16256278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



QUE PASA HOMIE :wave: HOW IS MY BLACK FLEETWOOD.....OOPS....DISPENSA.... HOW IS YOUR BLACK FLEETWOOD DOING!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 11 2010, 02:12 PM~16256283
> *What up weasle big ben  had a good time at long wongs
> *



What's up clemente !! , that was a damm good 3-wheel you did last night.

" A big shout out to you, see you next sunday.. " ????? Maybe ???? :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 10 2010, 06:57 PM~16247874
> *THANK YOU LUNA WELL SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 JUST LIKE LAST YEAR!!!! FOR NOTHING WILL I JUMP ON A BAND WAGON DIE HARD RAIDER FAN!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 11 2010, 01:14 PM~16255732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no quema loco, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 11 2010, 12:49 PM~16255464
> *Y tu cara de rinoceronte con un cerote atrvezado.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


y tu mierda aplastada ojos de elote!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 11 2010, 01:52 PM~16256079
> *" Now that's the kind of car wash I like !!!! "
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 11 2010, 02:12 PM~16256278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up el presidente!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 11 2010, 02:12 PM~16256283
> *What up weasle big ben  had a good time at long wongs
> *


yeah it was good kicking it, call me!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> Again! Big Props to Weasel for putting down at Long Wongs!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> " Thank You !! Thank You !!! "
> But as you know, there's always one fucking hater and I bet , he don't own a car.
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2010, 02:21 PM~16256366
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE PIC HOMIE!  :wow:  :wow: I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR TOO BUDDY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie........................................

*GO CARDINALS!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 11 2010, 03:12 PM~16256880
> *
> 
> " Thank You !!  Thank You !!! "
> ...


YEAH THATS TRUE, THATS HOW IT IS, THE ONE TALKING SHIT DONT HAVE SHIT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP OGPLAYER HOW YOU BEEN HOMEGIRL???? HOW IS THE RAFFLE GOING


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > Again! Big Props to Weasel for putting down at Long Wongs!!!!!! :wow:
> >
> > " Thank You !! Thank You !!! "
> > But as you know, there's always one fucking hater and I bet , he don't own a car.
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN? :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2010, 04:09 PM~16257364
> *Did I miss something?  was someone out there talking chit? I thought you guys were having fun and nothing exciting went down?
> 
> What long wongs do you guys hang at on Sundays?
> *


Long Wongs at Central and Baseline SouthWest corner


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

TONIGHT ON SPIKE TV UFC FIGHT NIGHT,MY HOMIE EFRAIN ESCUDERO,BIG MANDO I THINK YOU KNOW HIM YUMA BOY,FIGHTING OUT OF TEMPE AZ SOUTHWEST MMA
LOC;ON McCLINTOCK AND BASELINE BEHIND THE CHUY AND MY FRIEND AARON SIMPON FIGHT OUT OF THE GYM I GO TO AZ COMBAT SPORTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LETS GO AZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

lowrider style c,c new members and old members got down with UCE,C.C MAJESTICS.C.C KNIGHTS IMAGE C.C SLOWLANE C.C AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY NIGHT AND UNITY C.C TOO[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]] CLEMENTE GREEN MONTE CARLO AND WEASEL KNIGHTS IMAGE ''' ARMANDO FROM LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB MESA ARIZONA GOT DOWN AT LONG WONGS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>We got a new crazy ass hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Videos" page! You won't believe what these lowriders can do! We got the pic's from "The United CC Car Show" on the "Lowrider Style Events" page! Plus in our "Feature Video" section on the homepage is Part 2 of 'The Lowrider Supreme Show"!</span>


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16258955
> *'Sup AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:
> *


WHAT UP LUNA HOW WAS THE WEEKEND


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 03:12 PM~16256877
> *yeah it was good kicking it, call me!!
> *


ORALE HOMIE :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16256600
> *What's up clemente !! , that was a damm good 3-wheel you did last night.
> 
> " A big shout out to you, see you next sunday.. " ????? Maybe ???? :wow:
> *


*THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT HOMIE WE TORE IT UP THAT NIGHT *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 11 2010, 07:26 PM~16259658
> *ORALE HOMIE  :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT
> *


WATS KRAKIN CLEMENTE.....I C UR A FREE AGENT HOMMIE....I THOUGHT U WAS WITH MY DOGGIE's CAR CLUB? LOWRIDER STYLE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>We got a new crazy ass hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Videos" page! You won't believe what these lowriders can do! We got the pic's from "The United CC Car Show" on the "Lowrider Style Events" page! Plus in our "Feature Video" section on the homepage is <span style=\'color:red\'>Part 2 of 'The Lowrider Supreme Show"!</span></span>

I got video of Big Mando at work!
And check out Frank stopping traffic!
And let not forget Compita's hitting back bumper!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 11 2010, 07:51 PM~16259933
> *WATS KRAKIN CLEMENTE.....I C UR A FREE AGENT HOMMIE....I THOUGHT U WAS WITH MY DOGGIE's CAR CLUB? LOWRIDER STYLE
> *


NOT ANY MORE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2010, 04:09 PM~16257364
> *Did I miss something?  was someone out there talking chit? I thought you guys were having fun and nothing exciting went down?
> 
> What long wongs do you guys hang at on Sundays?
> *


long wongs on central & baseline every sunday!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2010, 04:40 PM~16257679
> *WHAT UP BEN?  :biggrin:
> *


whats up my brotha from anotha motha!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16258955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16259983
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>We got a new crazy ass hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Videos" page! You won't believe what these lowriders can do! We got the pic's from "The United CC Car Show" on the "Lowrider Style Events" page! Plus in our "Feature Video" section on the homepage is <span style=\'color:red\'>Part 2 of 'The Lowrider Supreme Show"!</span></span>
> 
> I got video of Big Mando at work!
> ...


Thanks very much for posting homie!
PURO (LOWRIDER SUPREME)


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16256600
> *What's up clemente !! , that was a damm good 3-wheel you did last night.
> 
> " A big shout out to you, see you next sunday.. " ????? Maybe ???? :wow:
> *


that was clementes sister 3 wheeling wen we came in homie


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is a pic of Jacob Lorenzo King , born Jan 7th 2010 @12:57 pm 7.03lbs 20" long


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 03:13 PM~16256887
> *thanks homie........................................
> 
> GO CARDINALS!!!!!
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2010, 09:39 PM~16261355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 03:15 PM~16256915
> *WHATS UP OGPLAYER HOW YOU BEEN HOMEGIRL???? HOW IS THE RAFFLE GOING
> *



What up? It's going ok gonna be at the show N shine on the 30th selling tickets hope to see you there...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2010, 09:39 PM~16261355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Awww he is cute! Congratulations on your baby boy!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I WILL BE HERE SELLING RAFFLE TICKETS.. HAVE A GREAT WEEK AND THANK YOU MY HOMIES BIG MANDO & BIG BEN!!!*


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up homies... Anyone here locally done a 80's to 90's cadillac conversion here locally.. I'm gonna try and do mine.. anyone have any tips they can share


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 11 2010, 11:36 PM~16263099
> *What up? It's going ok gonna be at the show N shine on the 30th selling tickets hope to see you there...
> *


fo show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 11 2010, 11:46 PM~16263189
> *Come on homies, get them raffle tickets!!!! Its for a really good cause. Just imagine it was for you or someone you really love , you would really appreciate everybody coming through for you!!!!! i'm not trying to put a guilt trip on you guys but just asking that you would please help a person in need!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

Hit me up for tickets homies AZ stand up for ya local Artist Interracial Productions

2/5/2010 7:00 PM at the G Spot
1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix, Arizona 85006, Phoenix, Arizona 85006
Cost: $10.00 in adv. $12 door

(ALL AGES/$10 adv. $12 door) HOUNDS OF THE UNDERGROUND TOUR, Doomsday Productions, Tragedy, Knothead, Twisted Insane, 6 Feet Deep, Playboy & Bandit, PrettyBoi, InterRacial Productions @ The G spot 1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix 85006












2/5/2010 7:00 PM at the G Spot
1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix, Arizona 85006, Phoenix, Arizona 85006
Cost: $10.00 in adv. $12 door

(ALL AGES/$10 adv. $12 door) HOUNDS OF THE UNDERGROUND TOUR, Doomsday Productions, Tragedy, Knothead, Twisted Insane, 6 Feet Deep, Playboy & Bandit, PrettyBoi, InterRacial Productions @ The G spot 1906 E. McDowell Rd, Phoenix 85006


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning az, i'm up early cause its torta tuesday!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

What up Az Side


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

COOKIES ANYONE???????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Jan 12 2010, 08:01 AM~16264909
> *What up Az Side
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, HOW YOU DOING THIS LOVELY TORTA TUESDAY??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 AM~16264915
> *COOKIES ANYONE???????????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2010, 08:04 AM~16264928
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, HOW YOU DOING THIS LOVELY TORTA TUESDAY??
> *


Oh im doing a whole lot better now on this wonderful Torta Tuesday, keep em' coming Ben 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2010, 08:02 AM~16264915
> *COOKIES ANYONE???????????
> 
> 
> ...



BUENOS DIAS HOMIE :wave: NICE PIC!!! :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 













uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

How about Torta Movie's!!!!! :wow:

This is for you Ben...... :biggrin: 

yuBjIlwu6YM&feature


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 11 2010, 07:26 PM~16259658
> *ORALE HOMIE  :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT
> *


What's up dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2010, 09:47 AM~16265581
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mande send me your #


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Jan 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16259424
> *lowrider style c,c new members and old members got down with UCE,C.C MAJESTICS.C.C KNIGHTS IMAGE C.C SLOWLANE C.C AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY NIGHT AND UNITY C.C TOO[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]] CLEMENTE GREEN MONTE CARLO AND WEASEL KNIGHTS IMAGE ''' ARMANDO FROM LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB MESA ARIZONA GOT DOWN AT LONG WONGS
> *


" Thanks homie ! , it is always fun out there. lay and play , that's what we do.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's how it should be. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2010, 08:02 AM~16264915
> *COOKIES ANYONE???????????
> 
> 
> ...


" I want cookie !!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 11 2010, 07:41 PM~16259839
> *THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT HOMIE WE TORE IT UP THAT NIGHT
> *


" Your very very welcome ! " stay strong homie ... :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Jan 11 2010, 08:22 PM~16260303
> *that was clementes sister 3 wheeling wen we came in homie
> *


" Hell Yeaa ! " She put it down !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Knights Image 2010 , We are there ! "


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 12 2010, 10:33 AM~16265959
> *What's up dawg
> *


not a whole lot just got home from work


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

is today torta tuesday.........


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 12 2010, 01:52 PM~16267525
> *is today torta tuesday.........
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be back......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 12 2010, 02:12 PM~16267733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> thats what im talking about....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> YEZERRRRRR! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 12 2010, 02:31 PM~16267900
> *thats what im talking about....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x3


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> > thats what im talking about....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > YEZERRRRRR! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> X34568990


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mando don't forgett 23 of jan


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 12 2010, 03:32 PM~16268422
> *Mando don't forgett 23 of jan
> *


Im still waiting for my invitation :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 12 2010, 03:55 PM~16268590
> *Im still waiting for my invitation :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER GOT ONE :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 12 2010, 03:32 PM~16268422
> *Mando don't forgett 23 of jan
> *



WHAT ABOUT THE BACHELOR PARTY????????????


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2010, 10:29 AM~16265919
> *How about Torta Movie's!!!!! :wow:
> 
> This is for you Ben...... :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: I LOVE WHITE TORTAS :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2010, 03:18 PM~16268806
> *
> WHAT ABOUT THE BACHELOR PARTY????????????
> *


He dont want one..... I say we do one with OR without him!!! Another reason to Drink!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2010, 04:20 PM~16268818
> *He dont want one..... I say we do one with OR without him!!! Another reason to Drink!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

here is a torta for everyone........ haha


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 12 2010, 03:55 PM~16268590
> *Im still waiting for my invitation :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Omg srry dog I forgott send me a pm with your adress


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jan 12 2010, 02:12 PM~16267733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2010, 04:18 PM~16268806
> *
> WHAT ABOUT THE BACHELOR PARTY????????????
> *


 :uh: :wow: :happysad: :angry:  :biggrin:   :cheesy: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jan 12 2010, 10:39 AM~16265996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ORALE BUDDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Bigmando, you still looking for these rims for your Blazer??? :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Bigmando, you still looking for these rims for your Blazer??? :0
> 
> 
> I already ordered them. I even got a 40" white coming too!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 12 2010, 04:41 PM~16268988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Orale :cheesy:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Yo Mando, hows the 2nd album coming along? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

bud light commercial never aired!!!! i wonder why! lol


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" WHAT UP HOMIE !!! " CLEMENTE... :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 12 2010, 04:42 PM~16268994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

There will be a pay out for this hop!!!!!

Call number on Flyer for more info.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Jan 12 2010, 09:01 AM~16265233
> *Oh im doing a whole lot better now on this wonderful Torta Tuesday, keep em' coming Ben
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

MAJESTICS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY MCDOWELL 35AVE FROM 10AM TO 3PM AT M & SONS WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR GATOS WEDDING .SO THAT EVERYONE WHO ATTENDS THE WEDDING CAN GET FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271940
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


more pics more pics more pics :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2010, 07:38 PM~16271293
> *" WHAT UP HOMIE !!! "    CLEMENTE... :biggrin:
> *


What the word homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16272220
> *MAJESTICS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY  MCDOWELL  35AVE FROM 10AM TO 3PM AT M & SONS  WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR GATOS WEDDING .SO THAT EVERYONE WHO ATTENDS THE WEDDING CAN GET FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2010, 10:23 PM~16273715
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271933
> *:wow:
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 12 2010, 09:08 PM~16272563
> *more pics more pics more pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16272220
> *MAJESTICS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY  MCDOWELL  35AVE FROM 10AM TO 3PM AT M & SONS  WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR GATOS WEDDING .SO THAT EVERYONE WHO ATTENDS THE WEDDING CAN GET FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP!
> *



:biggrin: I will be there to help out!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 12 2010, 10:37 PM~16273898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A FUKIN CLEAN SIDE SHOT....WAT CLUB IS THIS?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 12 2010, 09:31 PM~16272920
> *What the word homie
> *



" PARTY TIME " THAT'S TWO...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16272220
> *MAJESTICS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY  MCDOWELL  35AVE FROM 10AM TO 3PM AT M & SONS  WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR GATOS WEDDING .SO THAT EVERYONE WHO ATTENDS THE WEDDING CAN GET FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 12 2010, 05:09 PM~16267701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CURVE APPEAL!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 13 2010, 07:52 AM~16276159
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 13 2010, 07:03 AM~16275924
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16274272
> *THATS A FUKIN CLEAN SIDE SHOT....WAT CLUB IS THIS?
> *


 FUTURE IDENTITY MEMBERS....... AS SOON AS I GET THEM TO LISEN TO ME......


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

quote=knightowl480,Jan 12 2010, 09:44 PM~16273147]
:yes: :yes: :nicoderm:
[/quote]


:0 :0 gatos gettin married!!!!???? :wow: :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2010, 01:34 AM~16252277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm ben :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2010, 09:22 AM~16276731
> *
> *


What's up dawg


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 13 2010, 09:01 AM~16276571
> *FUTURE IDENTITY MEMBERS....... AS SOON AS I GET THEM TO LISEN TO ME......
> *


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!
GATO I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY TO HELP OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 13 2010, 11:07 AM~16277736
> *What's up dawg
> *


just chillin homie, how have you been?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 13 2010, 11:12 AM~16277773
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!
> GATO I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY TO HELP OUT!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks playa :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 12 2010, 10:56 PM~16274138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 13 2010, 11:02 AM~16277703
> *dammmm ben :0
> *


i know huh!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: for the az side


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 13 2010, 11:08 AM~16277745
> *That's what I'm talking about!
> *


whats up mando are you still out of town???


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 11:59 AM~16278203
> *dont forget the raffle tickets !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> aw shit!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all of my boys are going to buy them on the 30th........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Jan 13 2010, 12:01 PM~16278217
> *:thumbsup:  for the az side
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 PM~16278239
> *all of my boys are going to buy them on the 30th........
> *


orale ku homie, it will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2010, 11:42 AM~16278061
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie no luck on that job yet??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 11:59 AM~16278203
> *dont forget the raffle tickets !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THEM :biggrin: I CARRY THEM WITH ME AT ALL TIMES


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 PM~16278239
> *all of my boys are going to buy them on the 30th........
> *



tHANKS SEE YOU ON THE 30TH!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2010, 11:42 AM~16278061
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up dawg


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: sup az :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 13 2010, 01:47 PM~16279089
> *I GOT THEM  :biggrin:  I CARRY THEM WITH ME AT ALL TIMES
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 13 2010, 04:47 PM~16280723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a funny one!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que pasa az como estan todos los locos de layitlow ??????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

J69RAGTOP69, New-Image-soldier, neto 65,


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 04:20 PM~16281118
> *que pasa az como estan todos los locos de layitlow ??????????
> *



Q-VO BIG BEN!! WHATS POPPIN?!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 13 2010, 05:23 PM~16281175
> *Q-VO BIG BEN!!  WHATS POPPIN?!! :cheesy:
> *


nada homie just here at work putting in some overtime !!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

like to milk dis cow.... :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16281221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to give her some milk!!!!!


leche de mipalo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BIGBEN, i GOT MY RAFFLE TICKETS....IF I WIN CAN I TRADE EM FOR SOME BIGASS RIMS, I AM THNNKING OF MAKING LUNAS 64 DONK!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16281221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh my..........look at that muff burger :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got a young homie who opened up a shop and needs some support...
Please lets help out the lil homie.... 
He's only 18....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16281373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2010, 05:46 PM~16281441
> *BIGBEN, i GOT MY RAFFLE TICKETS....IF I WIN CAN I TRADE EM FOR SOME BIGASS RIMS, I AM THNNKING OF MAKING LUNAS 64 DONK!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :yes:
> *


 well these lil guys might explain my answer

:twak: :buttkick: :barf: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up OG how you doing?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06

whats happening homeboy, whats the plans for the game saturday?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

spirit16, CLEMENTE

what up fellas?????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 06:32 PM~16282808
> *well these lil guys might explain my answer
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


Ok I guess that means NO to the DONK!!
Ok. I will take the 13's!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up AZ reflective stoping by to say what up


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 07:33 PM~16282819
> *whats up OG how you doing?????
> *



*i'M DOING GOOD HOMIE HOW ARE YOU DOING? R U GOING TO THE CAR WASH SATURDAY?*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THE DAY CHANGED IT'S GONNA BE ON SUNDAY NOT SATURDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 13 2010, 06:39 PM~16282138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 12:09 PM~16278285
> *what up homie no luck on that job yet??
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :no: :no: I AM A STAY-AT-HOME DAD NOW!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 13 2010, 02:23 PM~16279432
> *What's up dawg
> *



NADA BUDDY...AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN' CHILLIN' :biggrin: SO WHAT UP WITH THE BACHELOR PARTY BUDDY??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2010, 10:42 PM~16285572
> *NADA BUDDY...AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN' CHILLIN'  :biggrin: SO WHAT UP WITH THE BACHELOR PARTY BUDDY???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 05:20 PM~16281118
> *que pasa az como estan todos los locos de layitlow ??????????
> *


q onda homie :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2010, 08:13 PM~16283357
> *Ok I guess that means NO to the DONK!!
> Ok. I will take the 13's!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 13 2010, 09:09 PM~16284098
> *i'M DOING GOOD HOMIE HOW ARE YOU DOING? R U GOING TO THE CAR WASH SATURDAY?
> *


no i'm going on sunday!!!! lol i'm just being a smartass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16285555
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :no:  :no: I AM A STAY-AT-HOME DAD NOW!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


you should be ashamed of yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!    




























oh wait, so am i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16285976
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 13 2010, 11:35 PM~16286157
> *q onda homie  :cheesy:
> *


aqui nomas homie chillin like a villan


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

well time to clock out and go home, have fun az rubbing one out!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k maybe i shouldnt be post these kind of pics :uh:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

MAJESTICS CAR WASH IS ON SUNDAY NOT SATURDAY SORRY ABOUT THE FUCK UP I PUT THE WRONG DATE MY OLD ASS CANT READ ANYMORE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16285555
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :no:  :no: I AM A STAY-AT-HOME DAD NOW!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


Mando I txt you yesterday


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 14 2010, 05:05 AM~16287132
> *MAJESTICS CAR WASH IS ON SUNDAY NOT SATURDAY SORRY ABOUT THE FUCK UP I PUT THE WRONG DATE MY OLD ASS CANT READ ANYMORE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 03:32 AM~16287017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm ben i like your taste in ladies :wow:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 03:39 AM~16287027
> *well time to clock out and go home, have fun az rubbing one out!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k  maybe i shouldnt be post these kind of pics :uh:
> *


 :happysad: i dont see nothing wrong..lol,keep going :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 PM~16278239
> *all of my boys are going to buy them on the 30th........
> *


X2 ill get mine on the 30th too!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 03:39 AM~16287027
> *well time to clock out and go home, have fun az rubbing one out!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k  maybe i shouldnt be post these kind of pics :uh:
> *


nel, ahora le sigues! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 14 2010, 05:05 AM~16287132
> *MAJESTICS CAR WASH IS ON SUNDAY NOT SATURDAY SORRY ABOUT THE FUCK UP I PUT THE WRONG DATE MY OLD ASS CANT READ ANYMORE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 14 2010, 05:16 AM~16287144
> *Mando I txt you yesterday
> *


whats up gato??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Jan 14 2010, 07:20 AM~16287606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: thank you homie, why does something so right feel so wrong!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 07:41 AM~16287748
> *X2 ill get mine on the 30th too!
> *


thats good homie, thanks for your support mando!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 08:17 AM~16287992
> *whats up gato??
> *


Hola amigito ben you didn't work today :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita+Jan 13 2010, 11:28 PM~16286087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: ESTE VATO :rimshot: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILIA DOING BUDDY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 14 2010, 03:39 AM~16287027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH CHIT!!! :banghead: THAT WAS YOU :biggrin: SORRY BUDDY :biggrin: I WILL PUT YOU IN MY CONTACTS NOW  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 14 2010, 09:40 AM~16288656
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP TERMITE :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 14 2010, 10:14 AM~16288927
> *Hola amigito ben you didn't work today :0
> *


que onda mi gatito, meeeeeooooooooowwwww!!!!

i put in a double shift yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 14 2010, 11:01 AM~16289274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha like your lady did to you!!!! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hello neto how you doing today lil amigo???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 11:12 AM~16289358
> *man we are doing real good homie thanks for asking
> hahahaha like your lady did to you!!!! :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :no: :no: NOT YET :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Adult Image Hosting


:wow: :wow: :wow: I DECLARE THIS "TETAS THURSDAYS"


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16289322
> *WHAT UP TERMITE  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


just chilling sitting at my desk :biggrin: 

You....................?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here go a few of our Questa New Mexico Chapter.....


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 14 2010, 11:19 AM~16289427
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Adult Image Hosting
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I DECLARE THIS "TETAS THURSDAYS"
> *


I'LL BE BACK THAN.... :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2010, 04:34 PM~16281311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BEN, I LIKE YOUR STYLE!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 07:41 AM~16287748
> *X2 ill get mine on the 30th too!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: THANKS!!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 14 2010, 12:20 PM~16290463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: GOD DAMN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 08:19 AM~16288010
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thank you homie, why does something so right feel so wrong!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mafuker you ain't keith sweat don't be trying to sing? hahhahaha J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 14 2010, 01:20 PM~16290463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS BUDDY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 14 2010, 11:32 AM~16289579
> *just chilling sitting at my desk :biggrin:
> 
> You....................?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...........ME TOO!!!!!! :x: :x: WAITING FOR MY SHIFT TO BE OVER :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 14 2010, 12:20 PM~16290463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: CHICHESTCHRIST!!!

HUUUUUGE TETAS!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 14 2010, 01:20 PM~16290461
> *BEN, I LIKE YOUR STYLE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 14 2010, 01:17 PM~16290433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 14 2010, 01:25 PM~16290511
> *mafuker you ain't keith sweat don't be trying to sing? hahhahaha J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: i guess your on to me???


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 14 2010, 02:23 PM~16291100
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: NICE PICS BUDDY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  thanx homie..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i'm done posting bitches on az side, i'll see you guys at the cabaret!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker <







> *locdownmexikan*

Ya no te la







wey...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2010, 03:07 PM~16291554
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker <
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 14 2010, 01:25 PM~16290511
> *mafuker you ain't keith sweat don't be trying to sing? hahhahaha J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT UP OG PLAYER :wave: I WILL DEFINITELY SEE YOU AT THE IDENTITY CAR SHOW AND GET SOME RAFFLE TIXS FROM YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 02:59 PM~16291467
> *i'm done posting bitches on az side, i'll see you guys at the cabaret!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 PINCHE BEN :twak: :twak: NICE PICS BUT THIS IS AZ SIDE hno: hno: NOT THE CABARET :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 14 2010, 02:25 PM~16291129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGAAAWWWD


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2010, 03:07 PM~16291554
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker <
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT IS UP AZ BEN I LIKE THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 14 2010, 03:12 PM~16291603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :dunno: Fuckin Gato was just sitting there... I would leave and come back and he's still stuck.. like -----> :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2010, 03:30 PM~16291772
> *:biggrin: :dunno: Fuckin Gato was just sitting there... I would leave and come back and he's still stuck.. like  -----> :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Pay out for Hop!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

BEN, BIG RICH!! YOU GUYS ARE MY HEROS!!!! (NO ****) DEM HUNNIES IS FINE AS FUCK!!! KEEP EM COMING!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 02:57 PM~16291457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 02:46 PM~16291344
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: i guess your on to me???
> *


hahahahaha you know me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 14 2010, 03:15 PM~16291633
> *WHAT UP OG PLAYER  :wave: I WILL DEFINITELY SEE YOU AT THE IDENTITY CAR SHOW AND GET SOME RAFFLE TIXS FROM YOU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 05:56 PM~16292550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 04:56 PM~16292550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This hynas was already popular....
but between me and you...
we're gonna push her over the top!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 14 2010, 03:07 PM~16291554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quick with it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 04:56 PM~16292550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit that means marinate in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please come out to support this lil homie......


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 08:09 PM~16293823
> *aw shit that means marinate in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 14 2010, 07:42 PM~16294148
> *Please come out to support this lil homie......
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: the date is lock is my wedding


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 08:10 PM~16294433
> *  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up dawg are you going to make it to my wedding


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

What Up Az, Come Party tomorrow night at Pena's off of 914st and van buren. Dj Sire and Dj Popo will be in the mix. Also will have my cumbia mixes and oldschool.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 14 2010, 08:25 PM~16294612
> *What Up Az, Come Party tomorrow night at Pena's off of 914st and van buren. Dj Sire and Dj Popo will be in the mix. Also will have my cumbia mixes and oldschool.
> *



91st and van buren


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 14 2010, 08:26 PM~16294625
> *91st and van buren
> *



What up Homie? How you doing?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 08:10 PM~16294433
> *  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 14 2010, 09:08 PM~16295236
> *What up Homie?  How you doing?
> *


Im good just chillin here on the east valley. How about U?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 14 2010, 08:11 PM~16294445
> *:twak: the date is lock is my wedding
> *


By the way i just found out he's only 16.....


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 14 2010, 03:17 PM~16291653
> *:0  :0 PINCHE BEN  :twak:  :twak: NICE PICS BUT THIS IS AZ SIDE  hno:  hno: NOT THE CABARET  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


right, right, right,que rollo tooooorrrrtttttaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16295929
> *right, right, right,que rollo tooooorrrrtttttaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin: BECAUSE THAT IS HOW WE DO IT.....QUE NO BUDDY! :biggrin: :h5: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 14 2010, 09:14 PM~16295333
> *Im good just chillin here on the east valley. How about U?
> *


That's goog to hear


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita+Jan 14 2010, 09:01 PM~16295929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Why? because THAT IS HOW WE DO IT........you know buddy buddy...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296455
> *:biggrin: Why?  because THAT IS HOW WE DO IT........you know buddy buddy...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>We got a new crazy ass hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Videos" page! You won't believe what these lowriders can do! We got the pic's from "The United CC Car Show" on the "Lowrider Style Events" page! Plus in our "Feature Video" section on the homepage is <span style=\'color:red\'>Part 2 of 'The Lowrider Supreme Show"!</span></span>

I got video of Big Mando at work!
And check out Frank stopping traffic!
And let not forget Compita's hitting back bumper!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

What up Az?? Its Friday, the weekends here!!! and guess what???




































































ARE #1!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 14 2010, 06:35 PM~16293506
> *This hynas was already popular....
> but between me and you...
> we're gonna push her over the top!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


PORN???????? :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

cause its friday and you aint got shit to do!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 15 2010, 09:57 AM~16299969
> *     cause its friday and you aint got shit to do!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up dawg are you ready 4 tonite


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

what we doin??


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 15 2010, 06:26 AM~16298795
> *What up Az?? Its Friday, the weekends here!!! and guess what???
> 
> 
> ...



simon homie #1


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 15 2010, 10:06 AM~16300018
> * what we doin??
> *



Gatos Bachelor party! Ciiaaaooo lol








Jk I don't know


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 15 2010, 09:49 AM~16299900
> *PORN???????? :rimshot:  :h5:
> *


CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 15 2010, 09:49 AM~16299900
> *PORN???????? :rimshot:  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I WOULD WATCH HER PORN DEBUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 01:44 PM~16301865
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WOULD WATCH HER PORN DEBUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> Its a Hip Hop Video with Lowrider action.  :biggrin:
> 
> :angry: :angry: THERE IS NO MONEY IN THAT :nono: :nono: PORN IS THE WAY TO GO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ESPECIALLY IF IT IS GIRL ON GIRL :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: AND IN THE BACK SEAT OF A LO-LO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 15 2010, 06:26 AM~16298795
> *What up Az?? Its Friday, the weekends here!!! and guess what???
> 
> 
> ...



*HERE YOU GO LUNA!!! 









BUT YOU WILL STILL SEE ME IN MY RAIDERS STUFF NO MATTER WHAT!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 01:44 PM~16301865
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WOULD WATCH HER PORN DEBUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL TELL HER :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > Its a Hip Hop Video with Lowrider action.  :biggrin:
> >
> > :angry: :angry: THERE IS NO MONEY IN THAT :nono: :nono: PORN IS THE WAY TO GO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ESPECIALLY IF IT IS GIRL ON GIRL :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: AND IN THE BACK SEAT OF A LO-LO
> 
> ...


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 01:44 PM~16301865
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WOULD WATCH HER PORN DEBUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 02:09 PM~16302071
> *:0  :0
> 
> too bad Sergio got rid of the Monte......had some Juanchy action in there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE THE NEXT BARRIO GIRLS.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 01:57 PM~16301975
> *I'LL TELL HER  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COOL COOL :thumbsup: THERE ARE A FEW GUYS ON AZ SIDE THAT AGREE WITH THAT IDEA!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 02:09 PM~16302071
> *:0  :0
> 
> too bad Sergio got rid of the Monte......had some Juanchy action in there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE TERMITE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 15 2010, 02:23 PM~16302183
> *MAYBE THE NEXT BARRIO GIRLS.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:x: :x: :x: :x: HOPEFULLY YES!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 01:30 PM~16302243
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x: HOPEFULLY YES!!!!!
> *


Cochino!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2010, 02:32 PM~16302257
> *Cochino!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *



:0 :0 :0 ME.....A COCHINO!!!!! :nono: :nono: A BORRACHO AND A COCHINO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS A PIC OF HOW THE "SCENE" WILL START OF JAMIE VANEESA'S GIRL ON GIRL DEBUT..SHE IS THE GIRL ON THE LEFT........ :biggrin: 












MIKE'S '66 RAG WILL BE THE LUCKY CAR IN THIS SCENE!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16302474
> *HERE IS A PIC OF HOW THE "SCENE" WILL START OF JAMIE VANEESA'S GIRL ON GIRL DEBUT..SHE IS THE GIRL ON THE LEFT........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16302474
> *HERE IS A PIC OF HOW THE "SCENE" WILL START OF JAMIE VANEESA'S GIRL ON GIRL DEBUT..SHE IS THE GIRL ON THE LEFT........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*I told her here is her reply!!!

QUOTE FROM MODEL JAMIE VANESSA:: 

I’m Not A Porn Star. I Do Implied Tasteful Nude Modeling I Don’t Show Any Of My Privates. If Play Boy Were To Ask Me Yes I Would Love To Be in Play Boy But Only Playboy. I Love My Modeling. If Any1 Wants To Ask Me Any Questions You Can Always Write To Me On myspace.com/vanessa520  *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up homies?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16302474
> *HERE IS A PIC OF HOW THE "SCENE" WILL START OF JAMIE VANEESA'S GIRL ON GIRL DEBUT..SHE IS THE GIRL ON THE LEFT........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*CHECK HER OUT HERE!!!*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16302474
> *HERE IS A PIC OF HOW THE "SCENE" WILL START OF JAMIE VANEESA'S GIRL ON GIRL DEBUT..SHE IS THE GIRL ON THE LEFT........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


......and whos on the right :0 

she looks hot too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 04:27 PM~16303255
> *......and whos on the right :0
> 
> she looks hot too
> *



I was just gonna ask the same question.. :biggrin:


:rimshot: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 15 2010, 04:09 PM~16303077
> *What up homies?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 15 2010, 09:57 AM~16299969
> *     cause its friday and you aint got shit to do!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16286616
> *whats up homie????
> *



" Just waiting for the weather to warm up, so I can start painting these
club cars , Oh-ya and make some more tortillas HHHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. "

Lots to do, but only one of me.     

" Keeping it real, and keeping it fun and games "" " NO HATEING :nono:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2010, 02:58 PM~16291458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: OOOHHHHYYEEEAAAA!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 15 2010, 05:21 PM~16303685
> *
> *



" What up BIGRICHSPIRIT !! " Need some tortillas homie ..LOL LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 03:36 PM~16302784
> *I told her here is her reply!!!
> 
> QUOTE FROM MODEL JAMIE VANESSA::
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 12:56 PM~16301969
> *HERE YOU GO LUNA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the love OG!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I just want to wish my little brothaHAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

spellcheck :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16302474
> *HERE IS A PIC OF HOW THE "SCENE" WILL START OF JAMIE VANEESA'S GIRL ON GIRL DEBUT..SHE IS THE GIRL ON THE LEFT........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH ASS DUZ THIS ONE MATCH UP TO OUT OF THE TWO IN THE PIC?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 15 2010, 06:53 PM~16304321
> *Thanks for the love OG!!!
> *


You're welcome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 07:08 PM~16304430
> *I just want to wish my little brothaKing Of The Calles!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

On the 16th on 7th st & baseline Intruders CC is asking for acouple of rides from every car club to do a show & shine to help out some disable people from 1pm-4pm. More coming details later.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 07:08 PM~16304430
> *I just want to wish my little brothaHAPPY BITHDAY!!!
> *



" Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: "

" Happy birthday homie !!! " from thee Knights Image Car Club ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 14 2010, 04:22 PM~16292250
> *Pay out for Hop!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE PAY OUT FOR THE HOP?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 03:36 PM~16302784
> *I told her here is her reply!!!
> 
> QUOTE FROM MODEL JAMIE VANESSA::
> ...



   GOOD TO KNOW!!!!  GRACIAS OG PLAYER :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 15 2010, 04:27 PM~16303255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :dunno: :dunno: MAYBE HECTOR FROM LOWRIDER STYLE KNOWS! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 15 2010, 07:48 PM~16304887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RITE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 09:41 PM~16305945
> *     GOOD TO KNOW!!!!   GRACIAS OG PLAYER  :thumbsup:
> *


You're welcome!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 09:47 PM~16306017
> *You're welcome!!!
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 09:46 PM~16306008
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE OG PLAYER....I AM SURE THAT COMPITA WILL ENJOY IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16305971
> *    :dunno:  :dunno: MAYBE HECTOR FROM LOWRIDER STYLE KNOWS!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thats her homegirl/ sidekick/ and partner in crime. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 15 2010, 09:57 PM~16306128
> *Yeah thats her homegirl/ sidekick/ and partner in crime. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTH DAY COMPITA


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 07:08 PM~16304430
> *I just want to wish my little brothaHAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> spellcheck :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16305167
> *King Of The Calles!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Hector!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16306256
> *HAPPY BIRTH DAY COMPITA
> *



x83 Feliz Cumpleaños homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 15 2010, 08:40 PM~16305403
> *" Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you!! :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: "
> 
> " Happy birthday homie !!! "  from thee Knights Image Car Club ...
> *


thanks to all of you Weasel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 15 2010, 09:46 PM~16306008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 15 2010, 09:51 PM~16306066
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 VERY NICE OG PLAYER....I AM SURE THAT COMPITA WILL ENJOY IT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR'RE RIGHT HOMIE,I'M ENJOY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS TO OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16306256
> *HAPPY BIRTH DAY COMPITA
> *


THANKS smile602!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 15 2010, 10:11 PM~16306281
> *x83 Feliz Cumpleaños homie.. :biggrin:
> *


Gracias homie!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16306258
> *Thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 15 2010, 09:15 PM~16306313
> *YOUR'RE RIGHT HOMIE,I'M ENJOY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS TO OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


happy Birthday Compita.........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 15 2010, 10:13 PM~16306301
> *thanks OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You're welcome Have a good one!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 15 2010, 10:15 PM~16306313
> *YOUR'RE RIGHT HOMIE,I'M ENJOY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS TO OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16306609
> *happy Birthday Compita.........
> *


What up art? how you doing?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 14 2010, 08:10 PM~16294433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think its my birthday too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HEY COMPITA!!!!!!*












Y TAMBIEN AYI ESTA EL REGALO QUE QUERIAS!!!!!!



































YA SABIA QUE TE GUSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16305460
> *WHATS THE PAY OUT FOR THE HOP?
> *


Got to call the number on the flyer Ese..... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMPITA


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 16 2010, 01:08 AM~16307792
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMPITA
> *




happy birthday buddy! should have said something! we could have partied at panteras! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Feliz Cumplianos Compita!
PURO :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16305231
> *On the 16th on 7th st & baseline Intruders CC is asking for acouple of rides from every car club to do a show & shine to help out some disable people from 1pm-4pm. More coming details later.
> *


  whats up AZ. anyone know if this is still going down today? what is at that adress?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16306609
> *happy Birthday Compita.........
> *


gracias mr.Art!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 15 2010, 11:33 PM~16307002
> *HEY COMPITA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the cake BEN,but you can keep mi regalo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 16 2010, 02:08 AM~16307792
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMPITA
> *


thanks MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 16 2010, 08:54 AM~16308480
> *happy birthday buddy!  should have said something! we could have partied at panteras! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias buddy,yeah I should have said something,maybe on u birhtday homie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 16 2010, 09:12 AM~16308558
> *Feliz Cumplianos Compita!
> PURO :biggrin:
> *


hey PURO,gracias homie!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

SPIRITRUNNER74

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

RISE RED SEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO CARDS!!!!!!!










*AZ'S HOME TEAM!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 16 2010, 09:24 AM~16308603
> * whats up AZ. anyone know if this is still going down today? what is at that adress?
> *


On the 16th on 7th st & baseline Intruders CC is asking for acouple of rides from every car club to do a show & shine to help out some disable people from 1pm-4pm. More coming details later.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 15 2010, 10:12 PM~16306286
> *thanks to all of you Weasel!!!!!!!!!
> *



Your very very welcome, hope everything is going good for you.

Today is my son franks birthday, the one in the blue cutlass and we are
having a small kick back.....You have a good day homie !!..


----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 16 2010, 10:26 AM~16308945
> *RISE RED SEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO CARDS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Jan 16 2010, 10:58 AM~16309197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


couple more hours till game time, cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 16 2010, 10:42 AM~16309086
> *Your very very welcome, hope everything is going good for you.
> 
> Today is my son franks birthday, the one in the blue cutlass and we are
> ...


Happy Birthday Frank!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 15 2010, 05:28 PM~16303735
> *" What up BIGRICHSPIRIT !! "  Need some tortillas homie ..LOL   LOL... :biggrin:
> *


get ur ass in da kitchen then.... :biggrin: lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wave: A LIL UNDER 2HRS UNTIL KICK-OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10


:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

im looking for some tire 155.80-13 to buy. dose anyone no were i could get some for a good price........


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 16 2010, 01:09 PM~16309973
> *im looking for some tire 155.80-13 to buy. dose anyone no were i could get some for a good price........
> *


BIG BEN CUSTOMS.....JUST HIT HIM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 16 2010, 01:09 PM~16309973
> *im looking for some tire 155.80-13 to buy. dose anyone no were i could get some for a good price........
> *


pep boys cheap there...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

DAMN, how about that first play from scrimmage!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 16 2010, 12:47 PM~16309812
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CARDS 7
SAINTS 7


WHO GOING TO WIN????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 02:55 PM~16310577
> *CARDS 7
> SAINTS 7
> WHO GOING TO WIN????
> *



CARDS 7
SAINTS 14


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 16 2010, 01:09 PM~16309973
> *im looking for some tire 155.80-13 to buy. dose anyone no were i could get some for a good price........
> *


try pep boys got mine for like 20 each


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 16 2010, 03:03 PM~16310621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TE GUSTO CABRON!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 02:59 PM~16310599
> *CARDS 7
> SAINTS 14
> *


SAINTS!!!!!!!!!! ARE WARNER IS GOING TO MESS UP WATCH P.S.I'M A CHEESEHEAD 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 16 2010, 03:06 PM~16310642
> *SAINTS!!!!!!!!!! ARE WARNER IS GOING TO MESS UP WATCH P.S.I'M A CHEESEHEAD 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!
> *


IM A S.D. FAN, STILL GOT LOVE FOR BREES! CARDS AINT GOING TO WIN!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 02:59 PM~16310599
> *CARDS 7
> SAINTS 14
> *


TOUCHDOWN SAINTS

CARDS 7
SAINTS 21


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 15 2010, 06:08 PM~16304430
> *I just want to wish my little brothaHAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> spellcheck :biggrin:
> *


Compita :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO!! For ur birthday I give you a Cowboys WIN!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:14 PM~16310686
> *Compita  :biggrin:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO!! For ur birthday I give you a Cowboys  WIN!!!
> *



LUNA! 

SAINTS VS COWBOYS????


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

i don't know homies,,,,,,Cards are getting owned!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 16 2010, 01:37 PM~16310510
> *DAMN, how about that first play from scrimmage!!!
> *


what about the others? Saints, 3 touches of the ball 3 TD's!! :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 02:20 PM~16310731
> *LUNA!
> 
> SAINTS VS COWBOYS????
> *


It can Happen!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 16 2010, 03:21 PM~16310735
> *i don't know homies,,,,,,Cards are getting owned!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 06:22 PM~16310743
> *It can Happen!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Maybe Luna!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:22 PM~16310743
> *It can Happen!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 16 2010, 02:23 PM~16310747
> *Maybe Luna!
> *


"Sup Mr P, Thanks for the Candy you posted!! SHe is a Hottie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:26 PM~16310771
> *"Sup Mr P, Thanks for the Candy you posted!! SHe is a Hottie :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CARDS TOUCHDOWN

CARDS 14
SAINTS 21


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

no probs Al!
She got some BIG T.I.T.T.I.E.S :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

getting interesting!!! OK, What the final score gonna be? 


43 - 35 - Saints

whats ur guess?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16310815
> *no probs Al!
> She got some BIG T.I.T.T.I.E.S :biggrin:
> *


*T.I.T.T.I.E.S* AZ-SIDE WORD OF THE DAY!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 16 2010, 02:32 PM~16310815
> *no probs Al!
> She got some BIG T.I.T.T.I.E.S :biggrin:
> *


momom om om om om moo mmo momom omm omom mo omomm :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:33 PM~16310820
> *getting interesting!!! OK, What the  final score gonna be?
> 43 - 35 - Saints
> 
> ...



:dunno: PROBALLY THE SAME I GUESS. WILL BE HIGH SCORING GAME THOUGH


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm out homies! Gotta take my boi to go see a movie.
Good luck to the Cards!! Still lots of time left!
p


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

pants on the ground....pants on the ground.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 16 2010, 02:35 PM~16310832
> *pants on the ground....pants on the ground.....
> 
> *


LOL, the song of the year!!! :biggrin: Funny Shit Bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

YOU MOFOS SEE THAT FUCKING PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 03:41 PM~16310871
> *YOU MOFOS SEE THAT FUCKING PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


i missed it i was droping a duce....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 16 2010, 03:42 PM~16310881
> *i missed it i was droping a duce....
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 03:41 PM~16310871
> *YOU MOFOS SEE THAT FUCKING PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


THAT WAS A BAD PLAY FOR THE TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KURT WARNER IS DONE!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 03:49 PM~16310921
> *KURT WARNER IS DONE!!!!
> *


LIKE I SAID HE IS GOING TO MESS IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 02:49 PM~16310921
> *KURT WARNER IS DONE!!!!
> *


He got Rocked. :0 Thats not a cool shot on a QB. Fair tho!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:33 PM~16310820
> *getting interesting!!! OK, What the  final score gonna be?
> 43 - 35 - Saints
> 
> ...


Homie....
We need Az to win so Dallas gets home field advantage.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:53 PM~16310950
> *He got Rocked.  :0 Thats not a cool shot on a QB. Fair tho!
> *


KURT GETTING TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT!!! LOL


OH SHIT TD SAINTS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 16 2010, 04:00 PM~16310989
> *Homie....
> We need Az to win so Dallas gets home field advantage.
> *



NOT GOING TO HAPPEN HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

fucken Cards...............


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 16 2010, 03:50 PM~16310931
> *LIKE I SAID HE IS GOING TO MESS IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MATT .L. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COME ON LOINHEART HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 16 2010, 03:06 PM~16311037
> *fucken Cards...............
> *


Mr T!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

suprised warner came back out


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 03:37 PM~16311217
> *suprised warner came back out
> *


Tuff Dude


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

45-14 no coming back for the cards!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> Tuff Dude
> [/quote
> VERY NICE RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4 THE TOUCHDOWN


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 16 2010, 01:09 PM~16309973
> *im looking for some tire 155.80-13 to buy. dose anyone no were i could get some for a good price........
> *


M&SONS on GLENDALE 602 434 3067 ask for ALEX aka (FLUFFY)


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DAMM!! BUSH HAD A HELL OF A GAME AND GOING TO TAP THE HELL OUT OF KIM.K. ASS!!! WHAT A HELL OF A DAY AND NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 04:49 PM~16311289
> *45-14 no coming back for the cards!!!!!!
> *



:happysad: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is next!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 16 2010, 09:29 AM~16308629
> *gracias mr.Art!!!!!!!!
> *


FELIZ CUMPLEANOS!!!! ES TODO COMPITA DILE TU ESPOSA QUE TE LLEVA COMER RED LOBSTER.....


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16305167
> *King Of The Calles!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



SMILE CABRON YOU WON! DONT TELL ME YOU DONT LIKE 1ST PLACE & FERIA & STREET CREDIT? JA JA, ES TODO COMPITA CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!
El Compa Gordo


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 16 2010, 01:18 PM~16310045
> *pep boys  cheap there...
> *


X2 RICH IS RIGHT PEP BOYS SELLS THEM, BUT WON'T MOUNT THEM.
TRY TINO'S 54th & Glendale Next To The 99 Cent ONLY.
TINO GETS THEM FOR GOOD PRICE & HIS BOYS ON 51 AVE & GLENDALE S.E Corner Tonys Tires Do Good WORK!!!!!
I Took My Lac There Because Some Other Dumb Fucks Used A Cheater (Blow Tank) To Mount Tires & It Fucked Up The Silicone On My Rims......  



THIS Guy Was Cheap & Did It Fast & Didn't Fuck Up My Black & Gold D's.....
JUST FYI......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

saw this blazer rolling down 83rd past mcdowell yesterday. Crazy lock up all around


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:21 PM~16310737
> *what about the others? Saints, 3 touches of the ball 3 TD's!! :0
> *


Cards got dominated after just one good possession. :0 :0 Bush was unstoppable.. :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Ups to the Intruders For there gig today in PHOENIX for there park and shine for the disabled .

LOWRIDER STYLE REPRESENTIN!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 09:43 PM~16313363
> *saw this blazer rolling down 83rd past mcdowell yesterday. Crazy lock up all around
> 
> 
> ...


hop it!!!hop it!!!!hop it!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Haaaaayyyyyy..... this thread isnt all RED any more :0 ....... what happened?? :biggrin: Its all good AZ!! there are alot of One Hit Wonders out there!!! jus like you!!! You all are still my Homies!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 11:28 PM~16314200
> *Haaaaayyyyyy..... this thread isnt all RED any more :0 ....... what happened?? :biggrin:  Its all good AZ!! there are alot of One Hit Wonders out there!!! jus like you!!! You all are still my Homies!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 16 2010, 10:30 AM~16308977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* there it is luna red red red!!!!! its all good next season.............. Go cardinals!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Jan 16 2010, 01:14 PM~16310010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you too!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16314835
> *  there it is luna red red red!!!!! its all good next season..............    Go cardinals!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


There is no next season. Cap kurt is going to retire!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 16 2010, 09:22 PM~16313219
> *X2 RICH IS RIGHT PEP BOYS SELLS THEM, BUT WON'T MOUNT THEM.
> TRY TINO'S 54th & Glendale Next To The 99 Cent ONLY.
> TINO GETS THEM FOR GOOD PRICE & HIS BOYS ON 51 AVE & GLENDALE S.E Corner Tonys Tires Do Good WORK!!!!!
> ...


firestone is cheaper than pep boys


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 11:28 PM~16314200
> *Haaaaayyyyyy..... this thread isnt all RED any more :0 ....... what happened?? :biggrin:  Its all good AZ!! there are alot of One Hit Wonders out there!!! jus like you!!! You all are still my Homies!!!
> *


Never really liked red... :ugh: but still AZ all day homeboy... :buttkick: 


fuck a bandwagon! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 17 2010, 03:38 AM~16315014
> *There is no next season. Cap kurt is going to retire!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 11:28 PM~16314200
> *Haaaaayyyyyy..... this thread isnt all RED any more :0 ....... what happened?? :biggrin:  Its all good AZ!! there are alot of One Hit Wonders out there!!! jus like you!!! You all are still my Homies!!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 17 2010, 06:35 AM~16315208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: C'mon Rob... Where's the Steelers at homie?  :biggrin:

Might as well be a raiders fan... :roflmao: :roflmao: JK OG Player


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 09:43 PM~16313363
> *saw this blazer rolling down 83rd past mcdowell yesterday. Crazy lock up all around
> 
> 
> ...


This black one has been around a while. But to lock up that high u need to swap out the rear suspension. cant do on leaf springs


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 08:33 AM~16315474
> *:uh: C'mon Rob... Where's the Steelers at homie?  :biggrin:
> 
> Might as well be a raiders fan... :roflmao: :roflmao: JK OG Player
> *



It's cool cause I'm a true raider fan and you will never catch me riding on a wagon that has fans jumping on and off of it.. hehehehe


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 11:28 PM~16314200
> *Haaaaayyyyyy..... this thread isnt all RED any more :0 ....... what happened?? :biggrin:  Its all good AZ!! there are alot of One Hit Wonders out there!!! jus like you!!! You all are still my Homies!!!
> *


the only red i wear in the state of arizona is DBACK RED! Need to wrap all this football shit up and get spring training started!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is wat's up today AZ!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16314200
> *Haaaaayyyyyy..... this thread isnt all RED any more :0 ....... what happened?? :biggrin:  Its all good AZ!! there are alot of One Hit Wonders out there!!! jus like you!!! You all are still my Homies!!!
> *


 :twak: We will see what happens today, If you still talk shit or if you get all quiet.  

It's all about AZ.......not Dallas or Oakland or Pittsburg....we are in AZ. go to their treads and cheer with them


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 17 2010, 12:14 AM~16314835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes time to root for the D-Backs........We will see how they do, gotta be better than last season.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Hey they reset our views on the "Car Clubs" Threads!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 10:10 AM~16315915
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Hey they reset our views on the "Car Clubs" Threads!!!!!!!</span>
> *


yeah cuz you post to much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














































jk homie!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 17 2010, 08:56 AM~16315840
> *It's cool cause I'm a true raider fan and you will never catch me riding on a wagon that has fans jumping on and off of it.. hehehehe
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 10:10 AM~16315915
> *EVERYBODYS!!!!!!!!! :wow:*


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16315898
> *:twak: We will see what happens today, If you still talk shit or if you get all quiet.
> 
> It's all about AZ.......not Dallas or Oakland or Pittsburg....we are in AZ. go to their treads and cheer with them
> *


sorry homie...ive been a steelers fan for 15 seasons.....and i know iam in phoenix...and i do go to their treads...buts its all good....took a steelers coach to change this whole cardinals organization...so now what? are you still gonna ride it or not?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 17 2010, 09:20 AM~16315968
> *sorry homie...ive been a steelers fan for 15 seasons.....and i know iam in phoenix...and i do go to their treads...buts its all good....took a steelers coach to change this whole cardinals organization...so now what? are you still gonna ride it or not?
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm a RIDER. WAS a steelers coach 3 years ago. Now a Cards HEAD coach. Where were the Steelers this year? oh yeah they could not hack it. At least the Cards made the playoffs......so now what? you gonna jump on or keep rooting for another states team?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 17 2010, 09:56 AM~16315840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Tell em Meathead! :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:25 AM~16315988
> *I'm a RIDER.  WAS a steelers coach 3 years ago. Now a Cards HEAD coach.  Where were the Steelers this year?  oh yeah they could not hack it.  At least the Cards made the playoffs......so now what?  you gonna jump on or keep rooting for another states team?
> *


MY FOOTBALL SEASON ENDED BEFORE THE PLAYOFFS STARTED...AND IT DOSENT BOTHER ME...MY TEAMS JUST AT HOME ENJOYING THEIR 6 PACK WATCHING THE PLAYOFFS...AND THE TOP IT OFF THEY HAVE ONE OFF THE CARDS...









REMEBER THIS...I HOPE YOU NEVER FORGET WHO WON...BLACK-N-GOLD.... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

AS FAR AS THE RAIDERS...I LEARNED THIS SEASON NOT TO SIT AND TALK SHIT...SO IVE GOT NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT THE RAIDERS...I WAS A FAN ONCE WHEN I LIVED IN LA... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 09:29 AM~16316004
> *
> :wow: Tell em Meathead! :thumbsup:
> *


'sup Knightstalker aka "Meathead"!!!! How are you doing in NM? You gonna make it to the Lowrider show?



> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 17 2010, 09:29 AM~16316005
> *MY FOOTBALL SEASON ENDED BEFORE THE PLAYOFFS STARTED...AND IT DOSENT BOTHER ME...MY TEAMS JUST AT HOME ENJOYING THEIR 6 PACK WATCHING THE PLAYOFFS...AND THE TOP IT OFF THEY HAVE ONE OFF THE CARDS...
> 
> 
> ...


...memories......LOL! gotta bring up "old shit" :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERES A BETTER VIEW...FOR THOSE HATERS...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

AZer for LIFE CARDINALS DID GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:25 AM~16315988
> *I'm a RIDER.  WAS a steelers coach 3 years ago. Now a Cards HEAD coach.  Where were the Steelers this year?  oh yeah they could not hack it.  At least the Cards made the playoffs......so now what?  you gonna jump on or keep rooting for another states team?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 17 2010, 10:39 AM~16316055
> *AZer for LIFE CARDINALS DID GOOD NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!!!!!
> *


they did....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Where's LUNA at? I figured he' be posting up all his Cowboys shit up in here by now??? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16315898
> *:twak: We will see what happens today, If you still talk shit or if you get all quiet.
> 
> It's all about AZ.......not Dallas or Oakland or Pittsburg....we are in AZ. go to their treads and cheer with them
> *


I THINK AT ONE TIME HE WANTED TO BE A CARDINAL FAN....MATTER FACT I BET HE WAS CHEERING FOR THE *CARDINALS* LAST YEAR WHEN THEY WAS PLAYING IN THE SUPERBOWL WHEN DALLAS *DIDNT* MAKE IT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16316075
> *Where's LUNA at?  I figured he' be posting up all his Cowboys shit up in here by now??? :biggrin:
> *


HE DONT GOT FAITH HOMMIE............PROABLY PRAYING RIGHT NOW!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16315898
> *:twak: We will see what happens today, If you still talk shit or if you get all quiet.
> 
> It's all about AZ.......not Dallas or Oakland or Pittsburg....we are in AZ. go to their treads and cheer with them
> *



But I thought you were art buck who don't give a fuck so don't worry what team we cher for!!! :biggrin: 

*RAIDERS BABY!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16316075
> *Where's LUNA at?  I figured he' be posting up all his Cowboys shit up in here by now??? :biggrin:
> *



HE'S TO BUSY BITTING HIS NAILS!!! :biggrin: 




















J/K LUNA


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 17 2010, 11:12 AM~16316217
> *HE'S TO BUSY BITTING HIS NAILS!!! :biggrin:
> J/K LUNA
> *


AFTER THAT FUMBLE IM SURE HE IS BITTING HIS NAILS.....LMFAO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS GOING ON AL?..........2 FUMBLES n a shortage of a missed field goal...hmmmm i cant hear u hommie...where u at?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.....did u see that pass AL........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

MINNESOTA 7 COWGIRLS 0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*THIS IS GONNA BE A DAMN GOOD GAME!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

where are all the COWGIRL fans that was woofing their mouth the last couple days? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 AM~16316319
> *where are all the COWGIRL fans that was woofing their mouth the last couple days? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOTTA GO FINISH MAKING THEM WINGS!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 17 2010, 10:08 AM~16316189
> *But I thought you were art buck who don't give a fuck so don't worry what team we cher for!!! :biggrin:
> 
> RAIDERS BABY!!
> *



You are right! What was I thinking? I don't give a fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

hahaha....they r just throwing TONY **** around that field! AL where u at? i still havent heard from u bro!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 17 2010, 11:34 AM~16316334
> *GOTTA GO FINISH MAKING THEM WINGS!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 17 2010, 11:34 AM~16316334
> *GOTTA GO FINISH MAKING THEM WINGS!!!
> *



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..........CHICKEN WINGS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jan 17 2010, 11:31 AM~16316319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

MINNESOTA 14 DALLAS 3


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 11:56 AM~16316452
> *MINNESOTA 14 DALLAS 3
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: WHERE ARE ALL THE COWBOYS.....OOPS.....I MEAN COWGIRLS FANS AT!!!! :wow: :wow: :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NICE DAY FOR A CRUIZ DOWN CENTRAL TO LONG WONGS LATER TODAY!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm another fumble for ****


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

LMFAO *DALLAS* SUCKS


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

MINNESOTA 17 DALLAS 3


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 12:03 PM~16316498
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmm another fumble for ****
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 12:03 PM~16316503
> *LMFAO DALLAS SUCKS
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 11:41 AM~16316367
> *You are right!  What was I thinking?  I don't give a fuck :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 11:49 AM~16316427
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..........CHICKEN WINGS!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yup :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16315898
> *:twak: We will see what happens today, If you still talk shit or if you get all quiet.
> 
> It's all about AZ.......not Dallas or Oakland or Pittsburg....we are in AZ. go to their treads and cheer with them
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMM......WHERE ARE ALL THE DALLAS FANS AT???!!!!!!    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

DID TONY **** JUS THROW A INTERCEPTION?...........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 16 2010, 03:22 PM~16310743
> *It can Happen!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMM NOT MAYBE NEXT YEAR HOMMIE.....


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 1983 lincoln, Knightstalker, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Teamblowme602, SPIRIT 62


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 17 2010, 10:31 AM~16316010
> *AS FAR AS THE RAIDERS...I LEARNED THIS SEASON NOT TO SIT AND TALK SHIT...SO IVE GOT NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT THE RAIDERS...I WAS A FAN ONCE WHEN I LIVED IN LA... :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: That Raiders/Steelers game was classic... :biggrin: Don't worry Rob... I still like ONE of your teams... "*THEM*" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:32 AM~16316018
> *'sup Knightstalker aka "Meathead"!!!!  How are you doing in NM?  You gonna make it to the Lowrider show?
> 
> *


Things are good homie... I was at work so couldn't reply till now... and I'll know in a couple of weeks if I'm gonna make it.. 



> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 11:31 AM~16316319
> *where are all the COWGIRL fans that was woofing their mouth the last couple days? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Praying.. 










Just like the cowgirls after that Viking TD :wow:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

This game sucks...I would fire the whole Dallas defense and send ******* romo with them. I rather watch spongebob


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO HEAR ALL THE EXCUSES......I CAN SAY THIS THO THE CARDINALS/SAINTS GAME WAS A WHOLE LOT BETTER!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Well bad loss but still a good season . Still represent AZ fuck the rest! Gonna be there with my season tix again next year. Weekend isn't all bad dallas is getting their ass kicked :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMM......WHERE ARE ALL THE DALLAS FANS AT???!!!!!!    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am here fellas I was just watching this mess of a game!!! Not much on our side!!!
Terrible offense! Turnovers dont win games!!  :angry:  back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Time to put my Avatar pic on the shelf!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 17 2010, 01:51 PM~16317124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok TaTa Luna... just none of this >>







<< There's always next year  :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love football...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

JUST BROWSED THRU THE DALLAS THREAD ON OFF TOPIC.....EVERYBODY ON THERE IS SELLING THERE COWBOYS GEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

JUST BROWSED THRU THE DALLAS THREAD.....EVERYBODY ON THERE IS SELLING THERE COWBOYS GEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 01:51 PM~16317124
> *UMMMMMMMMMMMMM......WHERE ARE ALL THE DALLAS FANS AT???!!!!!!        :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I'm right here tambien,fuck it couldn't make it to the superbowl will see next year,STILL MY TEAM AND I DON'T GIVE A F%#K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 01:58 PM~16317168
> *Crying and
> 
> 
> ...



























SO DOES THAT MEAN AL LUNA SHOULD BE ON SUICIDE WATCH!!?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 01:59 PM~16317171
> *JUST BROWSED THRU THE DALLAS THREAD ON OFF TOPIC.....EVERYBODY ON THERE IS SELLING THERE COWBOYS GEAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW ABOUT YOUR EAGLES HOMIE?DIDI YOU SELL YOUR JERSEY? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 02:03 PM~16317193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad: Call BigMando and tell him to keep an eye on the homie  :angel:

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Crying and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16317198
> *HOW ABOUT YOUR EAGLES HOMIE?DIDI YOU SELL YOUR JERSEY? :biggrin:
> *



:no: :no: :no: I PUT THEM AWAY FOR NEXT YEAR BUDDY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FEBRUARY 14th......GO NASCAR!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> > Crying and
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16317204
> *
> Not crying!! was a good season, NFC Champs, But nobody cares. we need to win the big one again!!!
> *



 Yeah NFC east... Cards NFC west... neither in the big one.. :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16317201
> *:yessad: Call BigMando and tell him to keep an eye on the homie  :angel:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IF ANYBODY SEES A RED '64 IMPALA SPEEDING WITH COWBOYS GEAR FLYING OUT THE WINDOW PLEASE CALL 9-1-1!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 17 2010, 01:54 PM~16317147
> *I am here fellas I was just watching this mess of a game!!! Not much on our side!!!
> Terrible offense! Turnovers dont win games!!   :angry:   back to the drawing board!!
> *


EXCUSES HOMMIE WE AINT BUYING IT!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16315898
> *:twak: We will see what happens today, If you still talk shit or if you get all quiet.
> 
> It's all about AZ.......not Dallas or Oakland or Pittsburg....we are in AZ. go to their treads and cheer with them
> *


EASY, :biggrin: HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

I DONT SEE ANY OF THAT BLUE SHIT N THIS THREAD ANY MORE.....LMFAO...ANY REASON U CUM UP WITH HOMMIE IS JUST AN EXCUSE WE WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 02:08 PM~16317230
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IF ANYBODY SEES A RED '64 IMPALA SPEEDING WITH COWBOYS GEAR FLYING OUT THE WINDOW PLEASE CALL 9-1-1!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 02:20 PM~16317305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 02:26 PM~16317344
> *
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason now I don't feel so bad about the Cards losing last night... :biggrin:

Wonder why? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 02:27 PM~16317360
> *For some reason now I don't feel so bad about the Cards losing last night... :biggrin:
> 
> Wonder why? :dunno:
> *



I KNOW.....NOW ALL THAT COWBOYS TALK THAT THEY GONNA DO THIS AND THAT THIS YEAR JUST WENT.... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 17 2010, 02:02 PM~16317187
> *I'm right here tambien,fuck it couldn't make it to the superbowl will see next year,STILL MY  TEAM AND I DON'T GIVE A F%#K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it's ok buddy......next year


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NOW TO GO OUT N TAKE A NICE CRUIZ DOWN CENTRAL TO LONGWONGS TO C CLEMENTE DO THAT CLASSIC 3WHEEL N C WEASEL PUT IT DOWN.....NICE DAY FOR A RAGTOP.....HECTOR U GONNA BE OUT THERE HOMMIE WITH UR RAGTOP?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 01:38 PM~16317035
> *:roflmao: That Raiders/Steelers game was classic... :biggrin: Don't worry Rob... I still like ONE of your teams... "THEM" :biggrin:
> Things are good homie... I was at work so couldn't reply till now... and I'll know in a couple of weeks if I'm gonna make it..
> Praying..
> ...


Y R HIS GLOVES PINK AND Y IS HE IN THAT POSITION? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 17 2010, 02:53 PM~16317551
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > Crying and
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 02:08 PM~16317230
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IF ANYBODY SEES A RED '64 IMPALA SPEEDING WITH COWBOYS GEAR FLYING OUT THE WINDOW PLEASE CALL 9-1-1!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK AT ONE TIME HE WAS THINKING OF PUTTING THE CARDINAL WRAP ON IT!...lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 03:57 PM~16317582
> *NOW TO GO OUT N TAKE A NICE CRUIZ DOWN CENTRAL TO LONGWONGS TO C CLEMENTE DO THAT CLASSIC 3WHEEL N C WEASEL PUT IT DOWN.....NICE DAY FOR A RAGTOP.....HECTOR U GONNA BE OUT THERE HOMMIE WITH UR RAGTOP?
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for Luna & Compita's & Armando!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 02:57 PM~16317582
> *NOW TO GO OUT N TAKE A NICE CRUIZ DOWN CENTRAL TO LONGWONGS TO C CLEMENTE DO THAT CLASSIC 3WHEEL N C WEASEL PUT IT DOWN.....NICE DAY FOR A RAGTOP.....HECTOR U GONNA BE OUT THERE HOMMIE WITH UR RAGTOP?
> *


Reinforcing now.....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 04:09 PM~16318058
> *Reinforcing now.....
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMMIE WAT DID U DO NOW? ALL THAT DAM POWER IN THE TRUNK A


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: did somebody say long wongs??????? :wow: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyFi0Or-qsI


:worship: this is the shit!!!!!!!

A NIGHT @ LONG WONGS!!!!!!!!! :h5: :worship:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> This is for Luna & Compita's & Armando!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

It was fun washing cars with the Big Homie's....... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ALOT OF PEOPLE AT LONGS WONGS ON CENTRAL ALREADY ITS GOING DOWN!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*GETTING READY TO DROP REAL SOON!!!!!!!!*









BigMando Photography leading the line up!

*"Team Sprockets! READY FOR THE BIG 2010"*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16317201
> *:yessad: Call BigMando and tell him to keep an eye on the homie  :angel:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


luna cried himself to sleep thats all ha tata luna :tears:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16317201
> *:yessad: Call BigMando and tell him to keep an eye on the homie  :angel:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


im worried! fucker hasnt called or txt me all day!!!!   lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ITS FUNNY HOW WE DONT HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT THE COWBOYS THIS N THE COWBOYS THAT ANYMORE....lol BUT IF THEY WOULD OF WON BELEIVE ME HE WOULD OF BLEW THIS THREAD UP....lol...OH WELL ALL TEAMS WIN SUM N LOOSE SUM! KEEP IT REAL LUNA COME OUT TO LONGWONGS U CAN WEAR UR JERZY STILL!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 06:42 PM~16319282
> *im worried! fucker hasnt called or txt me all day!!!!     lol
> *


no more luna, oh well big mando new president of identity cc ooooooorrrraaallllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 04:09 PM~16318058
> *Reinforcing now.....
> 
> 
> ...


 what did u break ??


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 17 2010, 06:47 PM~16319335
> *what did u break ??
> *


I THINK HE HOPPED HIS RAG AGAINST WEASEL.... :dunno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

tata luna where are you vato :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16319347
> *I THINK HE HOPPED HIS RAG AGAINST WEASEL.... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16319347
> *I THINK HE HOPPED HIS RAG AGAINST WEASEL.... :dunno:
> *



" Nobody hopped on me , someone needs to stop dreaming LOL LOL "


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IT SAYS HOPPED AGAINST U NOT ON U HOMMIE...SUMONE NEEDS TO READ RIGHT!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 17 2010, 06:55 PM~16319434
> *:0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

wats krakin goose.....u cumin out to LONGWONGS?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16319704
> *IT SAYS HOPPED AGAINST U NOT ON U HOMMIE...SUMONE NEEDS TO READ RIGHT!
> *


 I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
hopped " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out 
there.......... Do you have a cars ??????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319835
> *I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped  " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out
> there.......... Do you have a cars ??????
> *


nah hommie I dont know what u meant thats y I clearified myself well there is gunna be sum real street hoppers out there tonight cum out n do ur thang playa...n wat do u mean do i have a cars? :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 17 2010, 06:47 PM~16319335
> *what did u break ??
> *


I broke the rear passenger spindle Ese.....

Jagsters

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16319983
> *I broke the rear passenger spindle Ese.....
> 
> Check out our new plaques! :biggrin:
> ...


THAT SHIT IS FIRME ESE....u guys r doing it LOWRIDERSTYLE!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16319983
> *I broke the rear passenger spindle Ese.....
> 
> Check out our new plaques! :biggrin:
> ...


damm that sucks , probably need to stop 3 wheelin . Alot of stress on that rear corner
Nice plaques


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 17 2010, 06:47 PM~16319334
> *no more luna, oh well big mando new president of identity cc ooooooorrrraaallllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


i get the 64 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:|


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 07:30 PM~16319869
> *nah hommie I dont know what u meant thats y I clearified myself well there is gunna be sum real street hoppers out there tonight cum out n do ur thang playa...n wat do u mean do i have a cars? :dunno:
> *


X2
PHOENIX RIDERZ

and 

SPIRIT out there


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 04:05 PM~16318028
> *This is for Luna & Compita's & Armando!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2010, 10:45 PM~16322475
> *X2
> PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> ...



   :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Supporting each other...... _


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm back!!! 

So.....what did I miss???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup ben


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 08:00 PM~16320184
> *i get the 64 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


daaaaaaaaaaamn you took over the world ese :wow:  I bet you even kept the tanga ha cochino :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 17 2010, 01:55 PM~16317159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn Luna now you know i felt yesterday, jajajaja but its ok there is always next season!!!!


* ATTENTION!!!! ATTENTION!!!! 

EVERYBODY PLEASE LEAVE MY HOMIES AL LUNA ALONE, AND PLEASE REFRAME FROM USING ANY OBSENITIES AND MAKING FUN OF THE COWGIRLS FOR HE IS IN A STATE OF SUICIDAL THOUGHTS!!!!!

WHAT WOULD THIS WORLD BE WITHOUT AL LUNA!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jan 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16323375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 17 2010, 05:46 PM~16319327
> *ITS FUNNY HOW WE DONT HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT THE COWBOYS THIS N THE COWBOYS THAT ANYMORE....lol BUT IF THEY WOULD OF WON BELEIVE ME HE WOULD OF BLEW THIS THREAD UP....lol...OH WELL ALL TEAMS WIN SUM N LOOSE SUM! KEEP IT REAL LUNA COME OUT TO LONGWONGS U CAN WEAR UR JERZY STILL!
> *


Bro, I was watchng the game, So I wasnt going to be on LIL. As for nobody saying this and that about the Cowboys....... We lost, its over, same like for the Cards. There aint no shit talking here about them either!!!! If the Cards won, you cant tell me this thread wouldnt be all RED like before!! Had family over on sunday! Thanks for invite to Long Wongs. Still a fan!!! :biggrin: Peace Bro!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16323638
> *hahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn Luna now you know i  felt yesterday, jajajaja but its ok there is always next season!!!!
> ATTENTION!!!! ATTENTION!!!!
> 
> ...


WAS I THE ONLY COWBOYS FAN UP IN HERE???? I AM FINE. GOING TO WORK TODAY. HAVE OT DEAL WITH ALL THESE NON COWBOYS FANS!. MONDAYS SUCK AT WORK AFTER WE LOSE!!!  I CAN HANDLE IT.......WE STILL GOT 5!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16323375
> *I'm back!!!
> 
> So.....what did I miss???
> *


:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 17 2010, 11:12 PM~16323375
> *I'm back!!!
> 
> So.....what did I miss???
> *


Absolutely NOTHING........ :biggrin: J/K this tread is pretty entertaining with all of the homies always laughing it up. :biggrin: 

:wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 2 Members: Knightstalker, Lunas64

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jan 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16323375
> *I'm back!!!
> 
> So.....what did I miss???
> *


Sup Jen!!!

You didn't miss much! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319835
> *I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped  " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out  there.......... Do you have a cars ??????
> *


 :0 :0 





































:0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 18 2010, 07:14 AM~16324850
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 2 Members: Knightstalker, Lunas64
> 
> :wave: :biggrin:
> *


'Sup Bro!! Hows the Q?? cold?


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 04:05 PM~16318028
> *This is for Luna & Compita's & Armando!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



next year bro!!!! cowboys all the way...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 18 2010, 06:31 AM~16324514
> *WAS I THE ONLY COWBOYS FAN UP IN HERE???? I AM FINE. GOING TO WORK TODAY. HAVE OT DEAL WITH ALL THESE NON COWBOYS FANS!. MONDAYS SUCK AT WORK AFTER WE LOSE!!!  I CAN HANDLE IT.......WE STILL GOT 5!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO LUNA,I'M A COWBOYS FAN TOO, SO NEXT SEASON HOMIE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 AM~16326619
> *NO LUNA,I'M A COWBOYS FAN TOO, SO NEXT SEASON HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: wasssup Luis!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Buddy buddy!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 AM~16326619
> *NO LUNA,I'M A COWBOYS FAN TOO, SO NEXT SEASON HOMIE
> *


Yazzer!! Next Year!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2010, 12:06 PM~16326651
> *:biggrin: wasssup Luis!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Buddy buddy!!!!!
> *


'sup mr.art buck and don't give a [email protected]%K!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 18 2010, 12:09 PM~16326668
> *Yazzer!! Next Year!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 18 2010, 09:14 AM~16325189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE PASA AMIGOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 12:43 AM~16323638
> *hahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn Luna now you know i  felt yesterday, jajajaja but its ok there is always next season!!!!
> ATTENTION!!!! ATTENTION!!!!
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 12:18 PM~16326745
> *QUE PASA AMIGOS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


"working" :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 12:52 PM~16327075
> *"working" :biggrin:
> *



"ME TOO" :biggrin: :biggrin: I SENT YOU AN EMAIL BUDDY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Word of the day: <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"REFRAME"</span>.......




















j/k BEN :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 12:58 PM~16327134
> *"ME TOO"  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I SENT YOU AN EMAIL BUDDY
> *


e-mail sent


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2010, 02:08 PM~16327877
> *Word of the day:  <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"REFRAME"</span>.......
> j/k BEN :biggrin:
> *


funny :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey does any body have a pair of 12in speaker they want to sell,a homie of my is looking for some please hit me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!! 

Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16328594
> *Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!!
> 
> Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!
> ...


looking good


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16328594
> *Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!!
> 
> Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes our latest creation....
Again we're spotlighting one of our Questa NM Chapter's members.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16328594
> *Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!!
> 
> Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 LOOKS VERY NICE HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16328594
> *Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!!
> 
> Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!
> ...


johnny is bad!!!!nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16328594
> *Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!!
> 
> Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

identity c.c.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 18 2010, 06:31 AM~16324514
> *WAS I THE ONLY COWBOYS FAN UP IN HERE???? I AM FINE. GOING TO WORK TODAY. HAVE OT DEAL WITH ALL THESE NON COWBOYS FANS!. MONDAYS SUCK AT WORK AFTER WE LOSE!!!  I CAN HANDLE IT.......WE STILL GOT 5!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol just fun and games homie, we got neat year to look forward to, you know!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2010, 02:08 PM~16327877
> *Word of the day:  <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"REFRAME"</span>.......
> j/k BEN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16328594
> *Our plaques have been cut today, and are getting sent out for chrome!!!
> 
> Identity C.C. Supports Arizona's own KrazyKutting!
> ...


damn bro looking good , i see you had them make charms too!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 04:59 PM~16329588
> *damn bro looking good , i see you had them make charms too!!!
> *


hell yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 18 2010, 05:08 PM~16329690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who hitting up this event? Identity CC will be there!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 18 2010, 06:27 AM~16324498
> *Bro, I was watchng the game, So I wasnt going to be on LIL. As for nobody saying this and that about the Cowboys....... We lost, its over, same like for the Cards. There aint no shit talking here about them either!!!! If the Cards won, you cant tell me this thread wouldnt be all RED like before!! Had family over on sunday! Thanks for invite to Long Wongs. Still a fan!!! :biggrin: Peace Bro!
> *


JUST LIKE IF DALLAS WOULD OF WON DALLAS FANS WOULD OF BLEW THIS THREAD UP ALSO.....like i said u WIN sum n u LOOSE sum!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week again, we got another new member in our "Lowrider Style Members" page and we're spotlighting our Vise President's (El Chevy) Interior of the Phx Az chapter in our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page! Plus we got Cash prize for hop!!!!!!
Call number on flyer for info......


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

wow its been forever since i been on layitlow... WATSUP EVERYONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16329962
> *hell yeah!  :biggrin:
> *


looks good bro!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

quote=Ryder IV Life,Jan 18 2010, 06:29 PM~16330699]
wow its been forever since i been on layitlow... WATSUP EVERYONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
sup dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az, does everybody hate mondays like me???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16333318
> *whats up az, does everybody hate mondays like me???
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 05:31 PM~16329966
> *Who hitting up this event? Identity CC will be there!
> *


sup Mando go under car shows/events forum and u will see all the car clubs whom have replied that they will show...Should be a great show homie!!! alrato homie


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 18 2010, 06:29 PM~16330699
> *wow its been forever since i been on layitlow... WATSUP EVERYONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You Single Or Double Pump To The Nose? I seen you at Long Wongs Catching air 25-30". Just Wondering


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

idk if this is a repost but have ne of u guyz seen this shit no show in AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16333427
> *:yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER

whats up homies???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Jan 18 2010, 10:33 PM~16334751
> *idk if this is a repost but have ne of u guyz seen this shit no show in AZ
> 
> 
> *



LRM SHOW WILL BE HERE HOMIE  MARCH 7th :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AZs finest13, phx rider, MANDOS69C/10, compita, azmobn06, OGPLAYER

everybody is in the house :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 10:56 PM~16335042
> *MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER
> 
> whats up homies???
> *



QUE PASA VATO LOCO :wave: ANOTHER NEW SMILEY!!! :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16335055
> *LRM SHOW WILL BE HERE HOMIE   MARCH 7th  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


------"tiny"------??????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 10:59 PM~16335074
> *AZs finest13, phx rider, MANDOS69C/10, compita, azmobn06, OGPLAYER
> 
> everybody is in the house  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16335055
> *LRM SHOW WILL BE HERE HOMIE   MARCH 7th  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they better b or ima go slap the taste out of joe rayz mouth :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 10:59 PM~16335078
> *QUE PASA VATO LOCO  :wave: ANOTHER NEW SMILEY!!!  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :run: :boink: :sprint: :ninja: :rimshot: 

these are great!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16335090
> *------"tiny"------??????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: AND YOUR POINT IS?????? :angry: :angry: 






























:biggrin: :biggrin: J/K HOMIE :rimshot: :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Jan 18 2010, 11:00 PM~16335097
> *they better b or ima go slap the taste out of joe rayz mouth :twak:
> *


orale jackie chan!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 PM~16335118
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: AND YOUR POINT IS??????  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K HOMIE  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you need a nap with that attitude!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16335107
> *:drama:  :run:  :boink:  :sprint:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> 
> these are great!!!
> *



I KNOW HUH :biggrin: I THINK THAT THEY SHOULD MAKE UP SPECIAL SMILEYS JUST FOR THE "CABARET" SECTION :biggrin: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16335162
> *I KNOW HUH  :biggrin: I THINK THAT THEY SHOULD MAKE UP SPECIAL SMILEYS JUST FOR THE "CABARET" SECTION  :biggrin:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


XXX smileys


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 PM~16335131
> *you need a nap with that attitude!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! SAVE THE :drama: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 18 2010, 10:59 PM~16335074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a another tour, LRM has it's own tour


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335173
> *XXX smileys
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335178
> *JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!  SAVE THE  :drama:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


do you or anyone you know have skirts for my 63'


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16335107
> *:drama:  :run:  :boink:  :sprint:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> 
> these are great!!!
> *


 :run: :run: :run: 















:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335181
> *what up Ben!
> What up ninja!
> this is a another tour, LRM has it's own tour
> *



JUS' CHILLIN' BUDDY :biggrin: DID YOU GET THE LAST EMAIL I SENT YOU EARLIER?  ARE YOU AT WORK?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335181
> *what up Ben!
> 
> *


what up my :ninja:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 18 2010, 11:06 PM~16335194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......I LOVE POPCORN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16335202
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: insted of run that smiley should be crackhead trippin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16335205
> *JUS' CHILLIN' BUDDY  :biggrin: DID YOU GET THE LAST EMAIL I SENT YOU EARLIER?   ARE YOU AT WORK?
> *


I got it!

Just got home lil while ago


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16335234
> *SORRY I DONT HOMIE
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......I LOVE POPCORN!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


orale pues i want to get them this week!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 18 2010, 10:56 PM~16335040
> *
> *


Randy Dude!!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16335181
> *this is a another tour, LRM has it's own tour
> *


o ok i new that just makin sure u all pay attantion :biggrin: jk


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

orale pues homies i'm out, good night az!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 11:10 PM~16335244
> *I got it!
> 
> Just got home lil while ago
> *



ORALE BUDDY :biggrin: TIME FOR SOME ICE COLD CORONAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MANDOS69C/10, TOP GUN, azmobn06, AZs finest13, PHX CUSTOM TEES, phx rider




WTF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 11:11 PM~16335257
> *Randy Dude!!!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 11:14 PM~16335285
> *orale pues homies i'm out, good night az!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: PEACE OUT :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:17 PM~16335301
> *ORALE BUDDY  :biggrin: TIME FOR SOME ICE COLD CORONAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wish.......I'll be back at 4AM


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I AM :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: FOR THE NIGHT TOO!!! :werd:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2010, 11:21 PM~16335349
> *I AM  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint: FOR THE NIGHT TOO!!!  :werd:
> *


me three :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I WILL START OFF "TORTA" TUESDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 













:wow: :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup to the Az Side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama: <s>Taco</s> I mean TORTA TUESDAYS :run: 

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 06:24 AM~16336751
> *'Sup to the Az Side!!! :biggrin:
> *


just waiting for big rich and big ben to start blowing up this thread 
with some sweet & tasty TORTAS :drama:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 19 2010, 08:00 AM~16337132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like them tatted up! Hell yeah!!! 

This the pic of the week right here!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 06:24 AM~16336751
> *'Sup to the Az Side!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie como estas bro?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 19 2010, 06:03 AM~16336876
> *just waiting for big rich and big ben to start blowing up this thread
> with some sweet & tasty  TORTAS :drama:
> *


Thats why I LOVE Tuesdays!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week again, we got another new member in our "Lowrider Style Members" page and we're spotlighting our Vise President's (El Chevy) Interior of the Phx Az chapter in our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page! Plus we got Cash prize for hop!!!!!!
Call number on flyer for info......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's your Tortas!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 09:46 AM~16337927
> *NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> We can be reached @
> ...


I like I like


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I need tires 13's, anybody recommend a place here in the east valley chandler or gilbert? also that are careful mounting cuz the rims are candied


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 18 2010, 10:56 PM~16335042
> *MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER
> 
> whats up homies???
> *



WHAT UP ? :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 06:24 AM~16336751
> *'Sup to the Az Side!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats good Al :wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 19 2010, 10:22 AM~16338278
> *I need tires 13's, anybody recommend a place here in the east valley chandler or gilbert? also that are careful mounting cuz the rims are candied
> *


 pepboys on arizona ave north of fry road... got 4 tires for $130.... across the street from pepboys is a place that mout them for $10 each....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 19 2010, 10:33 AM~16338390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 19 2010, 07:02 AM~16336875
> *:drama: <s>Taco</s> I mean TORTA TUESDAYS :run:
> 
> :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL TAKE TWO TACOS PLEASE!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 19 2010, 10:15 AM~16338838
> *whats good Al  :wave:
> *


Same ole stuff bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 08:42 AM~16337393
> *I like them tatted up! Hell yeah!!!
> 
> This the pic of the week right here!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 19 2010, 11:33 AM~16339495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Does any one know were I could find a 1966 interior windshield post for a convertiable? Is it the same as a hard top?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319835
> *I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped  " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out
> there.......... Do you have a cars ??????
> *


 SHIT, FRANK AND CHINO WERE OUT THERE AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY NITE, BUT NOBODY WANTED TO PLAY....  THOSE ARE STREET HOPPERS TOO....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Due to Gato's wedding.....
We talked the lil homie into moving his Grand Opening to Jan 31st, Sunday.
He's only 16 and is already doing big things.
Please come out and support him.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 03:31 PM~16341318
> *Gato's weddings.....</span>
> We talked the lil homie into moving his Grand Opening to Jan 31st, Sunday.
> He's only 16 and is already doing big things.
> ...



Hey Gato is only getting married once that day!!!! He aint pimpin like that!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 03:08 PM~16341015
> *SHIT, FRANK AND CHINO WERE OUT THERE AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY NITE, BUT NOBODY WANTED TO PLAY....  THOSE ARE STREET HOPPERS TOO....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

True! Very True!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 12:19 PM~16339380
> *Same ole stuff bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319835
> *I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped  " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out
> there.......... Do you have a cars ??????
> *





> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 03:08 PM~16341015
> *SHIT, FRANK AND CHINO WERE OUT THERE AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY NITE, BUT NOBODY WANTED TO PLAY....  THOSE ARE STREET HOPPERS TOO....
> *



MY HOMIE COMPITA WAS OUT THERE TOO WITH THE BLACK MAZDA "TROKITA" :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: HE IS ALSO A "REAL" STREET HOPPER TOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 03:22 PM~16341187
> *WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010
> *


*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 03:35 PM~16341373
> *Hey Gato is only getting married once that day!!!! He aint pimpin like that!
> *


I NOTICE YOU EDITED TOO. :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 04:31 PM~16342217
> *I NOTICE YOU EDITED TOO. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


SPELL CHECKED!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 03:08 PM~16341015
> *SHIT, FRANK AND CHINO WERE OUT THERE AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY NITE, BUT NOBODY WANTED TO PLAY....  THOSE ARE STREET HOPPERS TOO....
> *



shit.. i would of went out to hop my car but i was outta town this past weekend... its all fun an games..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 02:22 PM~16341187
> *WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010
> *


*

Sounds like a good time!! Corona drink special looks good too...only it starts at 10 PM???

I hope I'm not all "LUNA" by then... :biggrin: :wow:*


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 19 2010, 12:33 PM~16339495
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319835
> *I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped  " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out
> there.......... Do you have a cars ??????
> *





> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jan 19 2010, 03:08 PM~16341015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW DO YOU DETERMINE WHATS CONSIDERED A REAL STREET HOPPER???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 04:43 PM~16342351
> *Sounds like a good time!!  Corona drink special looks good too...only it starts at 10 PM???
> 
> I hope I'm not all "LUNA" by then... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 12:44 PM~16339573
> *DAMN!!!! :0
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 19 2010, 04:52 PM~16342450
> *HOW DO YOU DETERMINE WHATS CONSIDERED A REAL STREET HOPPER???
> *


chino street hopper gota bout same lock up as yours... what u mean what i consider whats a real street hopper :uh:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 19 2010, 04:39 PM~16342309
> *shit.. i would of went out to hop my car but i was outta town this past weekend... its all fun an games.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well there this sunday??????????????????? long wongs KINGS :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week again, we got another new member in our "Lowrider Style Members" page and we're spotlighting our Vise President's (El Chevy) Interior of the Phx Az chapter in our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page! Plus we got Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 05:19 PM~16342754
> *well there this sunday??????????????????? long wongs KINGS :uh:
> *


BETTER YET THIS THURSDAY............TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TAKING ON ANY STREET HOPPERS OR SINGLES OR DOUBLES.....SO THERE IT IS THERE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 19 2010, 04:52 PM~16342450
> *HOW DO YOU DETERMINE WHATS CONSIDERED A REAL STREET HOPPER???
> *


HAVE UR DAD ANSWER THAT QUESTION HOMMIE.....CUZ HE SENT ME THIS SO HE SHOULD HAVE THE ANSWER.....I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
hopped " AGAINST " ME , because there was no *real street hoppers *out 
there..........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE ITS TIME TO GO NOSE TO NOSE!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 06:21 PM~16343625
> *BETTER YET THIS THURSDAY............TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TAKING ON ANY STREET HOPPERS OR SINGLES OR DOUBLES.....SO THERE IT IS THERE!
> *


what time ?? I wanna see SOME cars smacking rear bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 06:42 PM~16343939
> *what time ?? I wanna see SOME cars smacking rear bumper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (*4 Guests* and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BackyardAZ, RedDog, jralvarado, chilango's-67, daddyworld

wonder who it is............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 06:48 PM~16344009
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BackyardAZ, RedDog, jralvarado, chilango's-67, daddyworld
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2010, 06:52 PM~16344057
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> :biggrin:
> *


wassup homie!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2010, 06:53 PM~16344070
> *wassup homie!!!
> *


not a dam thing!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 06:21 PM~16343625
> *BETTER YET THIS THURSDAY............TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TAKING ON ANY STREET HOPPERS OR SINGLES OR DOUBLES.....SO THERE IT IS THERE!
> *


Roll in 4pm..... :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 06:22 PM~16344399
> *Roll in 4pm..... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie!

You ever get tired of marketing?? LOL!!

4PM is kinda early for me.......I may have to show up a little late.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

where was u at sunday night WEASEL?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 07:31 PM~16344515
> *Sup Homie!
> 
> You ever get tired of marketing??  LOL!!
> ...


Can i get a Big Bear Hug when i see you Ese? :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 07:15 PM~16345095
> *Can i get a Big Bear Hug when i see you Ese? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Easy Turbo! :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2010, 09:14 AM~16325189
> *:0  :0
> :0
> *



" Don't think I said this right " , I think a street hopper is a car that has ( NO )
shop affiliation, to buy a set up , and install it your self and you " the car owner "
bulids it. that's what i call a street hopper..

All of my knights, are street hoppers because we didn't send our shit to get hydros
installed at a shop, and don't think we don't have the money to do it...

But there is " NO FUCKING WAY ANYBODY ! " is going to pull up to a truck that
is doing 80's , and a car that is only doing 45's " with no weight...

Don't compare a shop street hopper , to a non-shop street hopper..because the
shop street hopper will always win..

And everyone who is reading this , needs to know we just want to have fun, with
out all the bullshit , 

I can say alot , but we have to much respect for all of the shops here... 

We here in phoenix do have real street hoppers, some shop and some non-shop.
knights image have non-shop real street hoppers.

we put it down on a street level , not shop. 

We know who the shop cars are , and we know who the street cars are. and we are
not out to piss anybody off. " We will just walk away from you "

Keep the peace !!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 08:27 PM~16345235
> *Easy Turbo! :sprint:
> *


LMAO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 05:19 PM~16342754
> *well there this sunday??????????????????? long wongs KINGS :uh:
> *


 Is that your way of showing us respect ???????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN THE BACKYARD! NO SHOP, IS IT STREET?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 06:26 PM~16343702
> *HAVE UR DAD ANSWER THAT QUESTION HOMMIE.....CUZ HE SENT ME THIS SO HE SHOULD HAVE THE ANSWER.....I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out
> there..........
> *


 " yes I can "


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 08:32 PM~16345304
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN THE BACKYARD! NO SHOP, IS IT STREET?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 19 2010, 08:28 PM~16345248
> *" Don't  think I said this right " , I think a street hopper is a car that has  ( NO )
> shop affiliation, to buy a set up , and install it your self and you " the car owner "
> bulids it. that's what i call a street hopper..
> ...


SO THERE IS 2 CATEGORIES FOR STREET HOPPERS NOW?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES PASSING TRU


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 19 2010, 07:28 PM~16345248
> *" Don't  think I said this right " , I think a street hopper is a car that has  ( NO )
> shop affiliation, to buy a set up , and install it your self and you " the car owner "
> bulids it. that's what i call a street hopper..
> ...


  
:thumbsup:At the end of the day, it should be all about having a good time. That is my opinion. 

One of these days, when I grow up I'm gonna have me another lifted car and best believe I will be hitting on anything on wires! LOL! I already do except I got bags that don't do shit but go up and down and make noise, but its all good and I get a kick out of getting laughs from the homies.

To me a Street car used to mean that it does not have extend trailing arms.....but nowadays if it's on the steet, its a street car and if someone pulls up and serves you they serve you no matter who built it or how high it gets, etc. etc......everyone has their own idea.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 19 2010, 08:28 PM~16345248
> *" Don't  think I said this right " , I think a street hopper is a car that has  ( NO )
> shop affiliation, to buy a set up , and install it your self and you " the car owner "
> bulids it. that's what i call a street hopper..
> ...


SO R U SAYING THE HOPPERS THAT CUM OUT THE SHOP ARENT LEGIT?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:32 PM~16345304
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN THE BACKYARD! NO SHOP, IS IT STREET?
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" I think there is a lot of hateing, for something as small as the word " Real "

And I also think, we don't have shit to prove to anybody. just because I said
real hoppers,, people get all bent out of shape. 

like i said , phoenix has alot of real hoppers, keep the peace that's all we do.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUICK QUESTION WEASEL?.....IS THERE REALLY A DIFFERENCE FROM WORKING AT HOME TO WORKING AT A SHOP? :dunno: SERIOUSLY HOMMIE THINK ABOUT IT AND ANSWER THE QUESTION TO THE BEST OF UR KNOWLEDGE....ILL BE HERE ALL NIGHT TAKE UR TIME!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 08:32 PM~16345304
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN THE BACKYARD! NO SHOP, IS IT STREET?
> 
> 
> ...


ITS JUMPING TO HIGH.....IS IT NON SHOP OR SHOP?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: , jsobera, az720, PHX CUSTOM TEES, PHXROJOE
:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 09:56 PM~16345608
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: , jsobera, az720, PHX CUSTOM TEES, PHXROJOE
> :wave:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn... No tortas but still interesting.. :drama: :wow:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16345608
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: , jsobera, az720, PHX CUSTOM TEES, PHXROJOE
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16345608
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: , jsobera, az720, PHX CUSTOM TEES, PHXROJOE
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what's up bro.. How's the family


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 19 2010, 09:14 PM~16345897
> *Damn... No tortas but still interesting.. :drama: :wow:
> *


rather see tortas than read a bunch of stuff , someone needs to find some pics :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jan 19 2010, 09:21 PM~16346006
> *:biggrin: what's up bro.. How's the family
> *


Doing real good Thanks for asking !!baby is sleeping thru most of the night


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 09:21 PM~16346008
> *rather see tortas than read a bunch of BULLSHIT, someone needs to find some pics  :biggrin:
> *



 Cabaret :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 19 2010, 09:14 PM~16345897
> *Damn... No tortas but still interesting.. :drama: :wow:
> *


puro drama huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: calm down everybody, just go out there to have fun and kick it with the homies, cant we all just get along ......... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 19 2010, 09:22 PM~16346031
> * Cabaret :boink:
> *


Just left the Cabaret :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16346033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel better? :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16346079
> *:run: Tell em aye... :biggrin:
> Feel better? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn I grew up thinking a that a lowrider with hydraulics and was driven daily was a street hopper no matter who installed the hydros!!! I guess I'm just a girl who was mistaken huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THats what i am talking about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gzking, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER, Lunas64, Art Buck, Riderz-4-Life, jsobera, MARIO_B, knightowl480, Knightstalker, compita


damn its a party over here, aint shit over there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 09:34 PM~16346200
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THats what i am talking about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 09:34 PM~16346203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy FUNBAGS !!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 09:36 PM~16346226
> *Holy FUNBAGS !!!!!!
> *


lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2010, 09:32 PM~16346168
> *Damn I grew up thinking a that a lowrider with hydraulics and was driven daily was a street hopper no matter who installed the hydros!!! I guess I'm just a girl who  was mistaken huh!!! :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhh OG they dont wanna hear no DRAMA!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 08:36 PM~16346226
> *Holy FUNBAGS !!!!!!
> *


 yep BAGS!!!!!!!!!! and they are fun!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az??????????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Lunas64, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, Ben'sCustomWheels,compita, & Knightstalker
WHAT UP HOMIES?*


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:33 PM~16346187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT KEEP THEM COMING BEN


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 08:35 PM~16346211
> *gzking, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER, Lunas64, Art Buck, Riderz-4-Life, jsobera, MARIO_B, knightowl480, Knightstalker, compita
> damn its a party over here, aint shit over there!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tha :biggrin: nks Bro!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346257
> *shhhhhhhhhhh OG they dont wanna hear no DRAMA!
> *


yeah mike!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16346268
> *OGPLAYER</span>, Art Buck, Ben'sCustomWheels,compita, & Knightstalker
> WHAT UP HOMIES?</span>
> 
> ...


Sup! OG!!!!!!!

I see you talk to yourself?? Just don't answer yourself :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346268
> *Lunas64, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, Ben'sCustomWheels,compita, & Knightstalker
> WHAT UP HOMIES?
> 
> ...


whats happening OG how you been playa???


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346268
> *Lunas64, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, Ben'sCustomWheels,compita, & Knightstalker
> WHAT UP HOMIES?
> 
> ...


'sup OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: nice picture!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346278
> *yeah mike!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u aint seen DRAMA from me yet hommie....I WAS JUS MAKING A POINT! IT IS AT IT IS PLAYA!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346270
> *NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT KEEP THEM COMING BEN
> *


orale pues !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 19 2010, 08:30 PM~16345273
> *Is that your way of showing us respect ???????
> *


NO THATS WHAT EVERYONE HERE ON AZ SIDE WAS SAYIN FOR THE PAST FEW WEEKS ABOUT YOU PUTTING IT DOWN AT LONG WONGS....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 10:40 PM~16346308
> *u aint seen DRAMA from me yet hommie....I WAS JUS MAKING A POINT! IT IS AT IT IS PLAYA!
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:40 PM~16346308
> *u aint seen DRAMA from me yet hommie....I WAS JUS MAKING A POINT! IT IS AT IT IS PLAYA!
> *


X2


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:41 PM~16346313
> *orale pues !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:40 PM~16346308
> *u aint seen DRAMA from me yet hommie....I WAS JUS MAKING A POINT! IT IS AT IT IS PLAYA!
> *


lol all i know is i like to instigate a hop. i dont care if its a shop or backyard car just do the damn thing!!!! one of these days, hopefully soon, i will have a car out there too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346257
> *shhhhhhhhhhh OG they dont wanna hear no DRAMA!
> *



OK I'LL KEEP IT TO MYSELF :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16346273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats true!! hector :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 09:41 PM~16346315
> *NO THATS WHAT EVERYONE HERE ON AZ SIDE WAS SAYIN FOR THE PAST FEW WEEKS ABOUT YOU PUTTING IT DOWN AT LONG WONGS....
> *


RICH.......SHHHHHHHHHH NO DRAMA WE DONT WANNA BE THE BAD GUYS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

See that it's like magic...........post titties and Mando shows up :0 

knightowl480, MANDOS69C/10, BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, compita, 94sikdeville602, Knightstalker, chilango's-67, jsobera, PHX CUSTOM TEES, gzking, Art Buck, Lowrider Style CC


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 08:46 PM~16346393
> *RICH.......SHHHHHHHHHH NO DRAMA WE DONT WANNA BE THE BAD GUYS
> *


too late! :run: :ninja:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16346393
> *RICH.......SHHHHHHHHHH NO DRAMA WE DONT WANNA BE THE BAD GUYS
> *


but the bad guys have nice hoppers though!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:43 PM~16346354
> *lol all i know is i like to instigate a hop. i dont care if its a shop or backyard car just do the damn thing!!!! one of these days, hopefully soon, i will have a car out there too!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


isnt instigating part of DRAMA?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16346398
> *See that it's like magic...........post titties and Mando shows up :0
> 
> knightowl480, MANDOS69C/10, BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, compita, 94sikdeville602, Knightstalker, chilango's-67, jsobera, PHX CUSTOM TEES, gzking, Art Buck, Lowrider Style CC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



TTTTTTOOOOOOORRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAA IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16346398
> *See that it's like magic...........post titties and Mando shows up :0
> 
> knightowl480, MANDOS69C/10, BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, compita, 94sikdeville602, Knightstalker, chilango's-67, jsobera, PHX CUSTOM TEES, gzking, Art Buck, Lowrider Style CC
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: mr. cabaret!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 03:37 PM~16311217
> *suprised warner came back out
> *


he wont be back


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:47 PM~16346414
> *isnt instigating part of DRAMA?
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 10:46 PM~16346398
> *See that it's like magic...........post titties and Mando shows up :0
> 
> knightowl480, MANDOS69C/10, BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, compita, 94sikdeville602, Knightstalker, chilango's-67, jsobera, PHX CUSTOM TEES, gzking, Art Buck, Lowrider Style CC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 19 2010, 09:39 PM~16346290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16346430
> *he wont be back
> *


WTF? so you finally woke up....All I know is I saw **** ROMO running for his life.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jan 19 2010, 09:47 PM~16346414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16346268
> *Lunas64, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, Ben'sCustomWheels,compita, & Knightstalker
> WHAT UP HOMIES?
> 
> ...


I'd HOP on that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16346456
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 19 2010, 09:48 PM~16346435
> *
> *


NOT MUCH JUST CHILLING!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: OGPLAYER, knightowl480, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Art Buck, Lunas64, 62wildcat, Ben'sCustomWheels, MANDOS69C/10, compita, BIGRICHSPIRIT, chilango's-67, Lowrider Style CC, jsobera, gzking

:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> RICH.......SHHHHHHHHHH NO DRAMA WE DONT WANNA BE THE BAD GUYS
> [/quote
> 
> PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS SAYIN THAT WE ARE THE BAD GUYS FOR A LONG TIME AND U KNOW WHAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK... RATHER BE A BAD GUY THEN A JERK OFF...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 09:50 PM~16346460
> *I'd HOP on that!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

still tuesday right?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 08:49 PM~16346445
> *WTF? so you finally woke up....All I know is I saw **** ROMO running for his life.
> *


no, this post was on my sons laptop, i didnt finish posting it and it wouldnt delete, so i posted it!! :uh: you just go get yer bear hug!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> > RICH.......SHHHHHHHHHH NO DRAMA WE DONT WANNA BE THE BAD GUYS
> > [/quote
> >
> > PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS SAYIN THAT WE ARE THE BAD GUYS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 09:50 PM~16346480
> *
> 
> PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS SAYIN THAT WE ARE THE BAD GUYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


homie you guys just keep doing the damn thang, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 08:53 PM~16346514
> *no, this post was on my sons laptop, i didnt finish posting it and it wouldnt delete, so i posted it!! :uh: you just go get yer bear hug!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit....I don't know if I want to go anymore...... hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 19 2010, 09:51 PM~16346495
> *still tuesday right?
> *


you want seconds???


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16346519
> *homie you guys just keep doing the damn thang,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL SAID BEN I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT. KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:54 PM~16346544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:45 PM~16346384
> *no problem homie!!!!
> yup thats true!! hector  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16346514
> *no, this post was on my sons laptop, i didnt finish posting it and it wouldnt delete, so i posted it!! :uh: you just go get yer bear hug!! :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn, this is the most homies I have seen in here in a long time!
Good seeing it! :biggrin: Well, since the Cowboys lost and everyone was all on my ass!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama: Damn


15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Art Buck, knightowl480, MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, compita, Lowrider Style CC, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Ben'sCustomWheels, 62wildcat, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Lunas64, chilango's-67, OGPLAYER, jsobera

:wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 19 2010, 09:56 PM~16346582
> *:drama: Damn
> 15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: Art Buck, knightowl480, MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, compita, Lowrider Style CC, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Ben'sCustomWheels, 62wildcat, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Lunas64, chilango's-67, OGPLAYER, jsobera
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16346580
> *Damn, this is the most homies I have seen in here in a long time!
> Good seeing it! :biggrin: Well, since the Cowboys lost and everyone was all on my ass!! (NO ****) LOL :biggrin:
> *


I fixed it for you friend.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16346398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE PASA BUDDY BUDDY!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 09:56 PM~16346580
> *Damn, this is the most homies I have seen in here in a long time!
> Good seeing it! :biggrin: Well, since the Cowboys lost and everyone was all on my ass!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


thats true!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16346519
> *homie you guys just keep doing the damn thang,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 08:57 PM~16346601
> *I fixed it for you friend.
> *


tHANKS BRO.....BUT I NEVER THINK LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 09:57 PM~16346601
> *I fixed it for you friend.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16346632
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are you guys going to keep coming down to the south side every sunday????

cause it was cool to see all of you out there!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jan 19 2010, 09:57 PM~16346599
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


peace out bro!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Well it's 10:00 and Tolleson's curfew siren just went off..........time to go. :wave:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 10:01 PM~16346674
> *Well it's 10:00 and Tolleson's curfew siren just went off..........time to go. :wave:
> *


well goodnight mr art!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:57 PM~16346610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16346730
> *:rimshot:
> *


damn homie yous a cochino!!! keep them coming!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2010, 09:01 PM~16346674
> *Well it's 10:00 and Tolleson's curfew siren just went off..........time to go. :wave:
> *


Laters Homey! good lookin out !!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:42 PM~16346329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 10:04 PM~16346754
> *Laters Homey! good lookin out !!
> *


wasn't it passed your bed time like 2 hours ago??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:04 PM~16346744
> *damn homie yous a cochino!!! keep them coming!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ya Marinate must be takin a break from building models!! We liken it tho Bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'SUP JEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16346800
> *'SUP JEN!!!!!!!
> *


yup i seen her to but she's gone

:sprint:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 10:01 PM~16346673
> *peace out bro!!
> *


PEACE OUT BIG HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:48 PM~16346429
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  mr. cabaret!!!!
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: WHO ME???!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES

hey homie what time are you up and going in the morning?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 11:06 PM~16346785
> *Ya Marinate must be takin a break from building models!! We liken it tho Bro!! :cheesy:
> *


NAH, JUST A SMOKE BREAK!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 09:05 PM~16346768
> *wasn't it passed your bed time like 2 hours ago??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, but I was enjoying the AZ SIDE tonite!! :biggrin: Got real good! :thumbsup: so I decided to stay up later! This Hopping thing was tite!!! I might challenge Art Buck this weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 19 2010, 10:09 PM~16346845
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: WHO ME???!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :ninja:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2010, 10:10 PM~16346858
> *Yes, but I was enjoying the AZ SIDE tonite!! :biggrin: Got real good! :thumbsup: so I decided to  stay up later! This Hopping thing was tite!!! I might challenge Art Buck this weekend!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: aw shit its on!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 11:04 PM~16346744
> *damn homie yous a cochino!!! keep them coming!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:09 PM~16346851
> *NAH, JUST A SMOKE BREAK!
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice homie, i'll get with you later for a 63!!!

your the model king (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:12 PM~16346921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaa laaaaa veeerrrrrgggggaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2010, 08:15 PM~16345095
> *Can i get a Big Bear Hug when i see you Ese? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16346928
> *thats real nice homie, i'll get with you later for a 63!!!
> 
> your the model king (no ****)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO ****, LET ME KNOW G


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16346948
> *NO ****, LET ME KNOW G
> *


ok i will!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ANYBODY WANT A CADDY? :ninja:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522078

:run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16346947
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


It was a joke! LOL! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16345608
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: , jsobera, az720, PHX CUSTOM TEES, PHXROJOE
> :wave:
> *


what's up homie!!!how is the little king???:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

It's all fun and games, but you gotta come out to play to have FUN!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 20 2010, 01:27 AM~16348880
> *It's all fun and games, but you gotta come out to play to have FUN!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: now THEM is some hoppers! (Yeah, I meant the grammar to come out fucked like that :uh: :biggrin: )

:drama: Let the shit talking begin... :run:


I didn't know "street" was a category? :dunno:

What happened to SINGLE\DOUBLE\RADICAL…?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 05:28 AM~16349521
> *:wow: now THEM is some hoppers!  (Yeah, I meant the grammar to come out fucked like that :uh: :biggrin: )
> 
> :drama: Let the shit talking begin... :run:
> ...


Single/Double/Radical/Bags!!! :biggrin: :0 Me and Art Buck going Bumper to Bumper!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 06:45 AM~16349578
> *Single/Double/Radical/Bags!!! :biggrin:  :0 Me and Art Buck going Bumper to Bumper!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


funny shit


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 19 2010, 08:28 PM~16345248
> *" Don't  think I said this right " , I think a street hopper is a car that has  ( NO )
> shop affiliation, to buy a set up , and install it your self and you " the car owner "
> bulids it. that's what i call a street hopper..
> ...


man you fuckers cry about every thing hit your own switch shop cars back yard cars who gives a fuck that guy with the 70 inch truck isnt going to hop on your 30 inch car and then u cry about mike dont hit his own switch u make stickers hit your own switch and u dont want to piss any body off man i have a shop and get paid to build hoppers and there real street hoppers and if u dont want to hop then sit your ass on the sidelines and i c the pictures of your back yard it looks like a shop to me


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 08:40 AM~16350547
> *man you fuckers cry about every thing hit your own switch shop cars back yard cars who gives a fuck that guy with the 70 inch truck isnt going to hop on your 30 inch car and then u cry about mike dont hit his own switch u make stickers hit your own switch and u dont want to piss any body off man i have a shop and get paid to build hoppers and there real street hoppers and if u dont want to hop then sit your ass on the sidelines and i c the pictures of your back yard it looks like a shop to me
> *


  
SUP FRANK!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

here u go big ben


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 AM~16350581
> *
> SUP FRANK!
> *


not to much just on here reading about the rules of shop cars and street cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:40 AM~16350547
> *man you fuckers cry about every thing hit your own switch shop cars back yard cars who gives a fuck that guy with the 70 inch truck isnt going to hop on your 30 inch car and then u cry about mike dont hit his own switch u make stickers hit your own switch and u dont want to piss any body off man i have a shop and get paid to build hoppers and there real street hoppers and if u dont want to hop then sit your ass on the sidelines and i c the pictures of your back yard it looks like a shop to me
> *



:drama: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:47 AM~16350607
> *not to much just on here reading about the rules of shop cars and street cars :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So... if I buy the exact same pumps/hoses/batteries... etcetc...

but at a shop like (StreetLife, Franks, or Locos) 

I got a "shop" car? 

Annnnnddd

If I take the same equipment... 

but take it to my tio juan or pancho etc to do it in the backyard or garage, 

then I'm a "street" hopper? :dunno:

:run: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 20 2010, 01:27 AM~16348880
> *It's all fun and games, but you gotta come out to play to have FUN!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Lowrider Style CC, dads86regal, 8Monte5, neto 65, azmobn06


WHAT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:40 AM~16350547
> *man you fuckers cry about every thing hit your own switch shop cars back yard cars who gives a fuck that guy with the 70 inch truck isnt going to hop on your 30 inch car and then u cry about mike dont hit his own switch u make stickers hit your own switch and u dont want to piss any body off man i have a shop and get paid to build hoppers and there real street hoppers and if u dont want to hop then sit your ass on the sidelines and i c the pictures of your back yard it looks like a shop to me
> *


X2
weasels been puttin hydros in peoples cars since I can remember that sounds like a shop to me it's just in his backyard he did say he was building like 5 hoppers didn't he? All I know is when your there to hop and somebody pulls up on u you don't walk away no matter who built it or who is hittin it.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16350586
> *here u go big ben
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when you stop traffic just to do this!!!!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16350729
> *So... if I buy the exact same pumps/hoses/batteries... etcetc...
> 
> but at a shop like (StreetLife, Franks, or Locos)
> ...


so if I don't build my own parts (since they are all manufactured-shop) then I'm a shop hopper??

...............o, I don't have a hopper :biggrin: fo' batteries mayne :biggrin:....all to the front! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 20 2010, 10:14 AM~16350815
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Lowrider Style CC, dads86regal, 8Monte5, neto 65, azmobn06
> WHAT UP EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up buddy!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 10:29 AM~16350967
> *what up buddy!
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE :biggrin: JUS CHILLIN' uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 20 2010, 10:45 AM~16351102
> *NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE  :biggrin: JUS CHILLIN'  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 09:27 AM~16350941
> *so if I don't build my own parts (since they are all manufactured-shop) then I'm a shop hopper??
> 
> ...............o, I don't have a hopper :biggrin:  fo' batteries mayne :biggrin:....all to the front! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol!!!

I told you put in six!!!!!!!! I told you........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16346517
> *FUK EM....IT IS WAT IT IS!
> *


YES SIR....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 10:27 AM~16350941
> *so if I don't build my own parts (since they are all manufactured-shop) then I'm a shop hopper??
> 
> ...............o, I don't have a hopper :biggrin:  fo' batteries mayne :biggrin:....all to the front! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT KNOW HOMIE, U BETTER CHECK WITH WEASELS RULE BOOK FIRST...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Me and Edward from Intruders did my setup in my garage! So that makes mine a "Garage Bagger" :biggrin:   
J/K fellas. I just love when u guys bring em and swing em!(No ****) Appreciate the work and craftsmanship that goes into these rides! I will bumber up and hit my switch anytime! Pshhhhht Pshhhht! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 11:38 AM~16351517
> *lol!!!
> 
> I told you put in six!!!!!!!!  I told you........ :biggrin:
> *


but then I"ll be "radical" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 AM~16351595
> *I DONT KNOW HOMIE, U BETTER CHECK WITH WEASELS RULE BOOK FIRST...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 12:09 PM~16351773
> *but then I"ll be "radical" :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 20 2010, 10:15 AM~16350827
> *X2
> weasels been puttin hydros in peoples cars since I can remember that sounds like a shop to me it's just in his backyard he did say he was building like 5 hoppers didn't he? All I know is when your there to hop and somebody pulls up on u you don't walk away no matter who built it or who is hittin it.
> *


couldnt say it any better myself...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:47 AM~16350607
> *not to much just on here reading about the rules of shop cars and street cars :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: sup frank :wave: :drama:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 AM~16351595
> *I DONT KNOW HOMIE, U BETTER CHECK WITH WEASELS RULE BOOK FIRST...LOL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:drama: big AZ


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 17 2010, 08:28 PM~16319835
> *I think ? , you are smart enough to know what I mean ??? anyway, nobody
> hopped  " AGAINST " ME , because there was no real street hoppers out
> there.......... Do you have a cars ??????
> *


THERE WAS NO STREET HOPPERS MAN COME ON WHEEZIE ALL THESE YEARS YOU BEEN PUTTING HYDROS IN YOU GOT A CAR TO HIT THE BUMPER AND YOU SAID NO WEIGHT COME ON WEIGHT AINT NO SECRET. YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY THAT YOU MADE A CAR HIT THE BUMPER. ITS LIKE THE VIRGEN MARY SHOWING UP ON A TORTILLA A MYSTERY. BUT I GUESS ANYTHINGS POSSIBLE? LOOK FIRST OF ALL BUMPER AFTER 35 YEARS AND YOUR ON THE INTERNET FUCK WHATS NEXT? CHALIO'S MONTE WORKING NA I GUESS THATS ASKN FOR TO MUCH. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 20 2010, 02:03 PM~16352725
> *THERE WAS NO STREET HOPPERS MAN COME ON WHEEZIE ALL THESE YEARS YOU BEEN PUTTING HYDROS IN YOU GOT A CAR TO HIT THE BUMPER AND YOU SAID NO WEIGHT COME ON WEIGHT AINT NO SECRET. YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY THAT YOU MADE A CAR HIT THE BUMPER.  ITS LIKE THE VIRGEN MARY SHOWING UP ON A TORTILLA A MYSTERY. BUT I GUESS ANYTHINGS POSSIBLE? LOOK FIRST OF ALL  BUMPER AFTER 35 YEARS AND YOUR ON THE INTERNET FUCK WHATS NEXT? CHALIO'S MONTE WORKING NA I GUESS THATS ASKN FOR TO MUCH.  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2010, 12:47 PM~16255443
> *
> WE WERE OUT MAD DEEP @ LONG WONGS LAST NITE!
> THERE WAS MORE THAN A FEW MOMENTS THAT ALL EYES WERE ON US! WE ROAD IN DEEP AND IT WAS LIKE ALL OF TIME STOPPED! JAWS DROPPED, HEADS GOT BIG, CHEST'S PUFFED OUT, AND THEN THERE WAS US.............................BIG OLE SMILES ALL CHEESY......
> ...


Take it easy...homie. No ones out to get you. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 20 2010, 10:14 AM~16350815
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Lowrider Style CC, dads86regal, 8Monte5, neto 65, azmobn06
> WHAT UP EVERYBODY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16350586
> *here u go big ben
> 
> 
> ...


now thats how you bumper check that ass!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 10:27 AM~16350941
> *so if I don't build my own parts (since they are all manufactured-shop) then I'm a shop hopper??
> 
> ...............o, I don't have a hopper :biggrin:  fo' batteries mayne :biggrin:....all to the front! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GOT A HOPPER QUICK FUCKING AROUND! YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH TOO! I SEEN YOU!!!!! LOL JK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 11:57 AM~16351668
> *Me and Edward from Intruders did my setup in my garage! So that makes mine  a "Garage Bagger"  :biggrin:
> J/K fellas. I just love when u guys bring em and swing em!(No ****)  Appreciate the work and craftsmanship that goes into these rides! I will bumber up and hit my switch anytime! Pshhhhht Pshhhht! :biggrin:
> *



NO YOU GOT A SHOP BAGGER CUZ YOU BUILT IT INDOORS!!!!!!! AND YOUR SETUP CAME FROM A SHOP TOO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


This shit crazy! lol im glad i sold my lincoln years ago! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 02:13 PM~16353346
> *NO YOU GOT A SHOP BAGGER CUZ YOU BUILT IT INDOORS!!!!!!! AND YOUR SETUP CAME FROM A SHOP TOO!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This shit crazy! lol im glad i sold my lincoln years ago!  :biggrin:
> *


Lincoln????? Na Bro, these fellas are talkin "HOPPERS"!!! :biggrin: You couldnt catcha beer can height!!! :wow: :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:10 PM~16353328
> *YOU GOT A HOPPER QUICK FUCKING AROUND! YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH TOO! I SEEN YOU!!!!! LOL JK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe back in 98, 99 in the LUGO'S days :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 03:16 PM~16353370
> *Lincoln????? Na Bro, these fellas are talkin  "HOPPERS"!!! :biggrin: You couldnt catcha beer can height!!! :wow:  :0
> *


not even tall boy status? :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 03:20 PM~16353405
> *maybe back in 98, 99 in the LUGO'S days :biggrin:
> *


I remember Lugos! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 03:16 PM~16353370
> *Lincoln????? Na Bro, these fellas are talkin  "HOPPERS"!!! :biggrin: You couldnt catcha beer can height!!! :wow:  :0
> *


You couldnt crush a beer with your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! My kids bike hops higher than your weak ass impala! Want to bumper up fool! My kid will hit his own switch too!!!!! Long Wongs TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS SHIT!!!!! 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry got carried away! lol :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 03:21 PM~16353418
> *not even tall boy status?      :0  :0
> *



nah, I believe "chippin" is the term! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:27 PM~16353481
> *You couldnt crush a beer with your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My kids bike hops higher than your weak ass impala! Want to bumper up fool! My kid will hit his own switch too!!!!! Long Wongs TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS SHIT!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


lols


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigMandoAZ, Art Buck, azmobn06, Teamblowme602

Whats up Frank!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGRICHSPIRIRT where are the pixxx?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

fucken ghost town with weasel and his knights.... :rimshot:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:50 PM~16353732
> *BIGRICHSPIRIRT where are the pixxx?
> *


let me check da libary.... :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:27 PM~16353481
> *You couldnt crush a beer with your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My kids bike hops higher than your weak ass impala! Want to bumper up fool! My kid will hit his own switch too!!!!! Long Wongs TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS SHIT!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha fukn mando calm down homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 03:54 PM~16353783
> *hahahahahaha fukn mando calm down homie :biggrin:
> *


im cool, drinking a bud! Im fucking bored too! Soo whats new homegirl?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 20 2010, 03:52 PM~16353757
> *let me check da libary.... :sprint:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:55 PM~16353798
> *im cool, drinking a bud! Im fucking bored too! Soo whats new homegirl?
> *


Nothing much just chillin printing tickets up for the show and shine and wating on the info for the horseshoe tournament they are gonna have for my aunt to raise money and we are gonna sell food too. I think we are gonna make indian fry bread


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:56 PM~16353807
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Yeah you know big rich is gonna blow up the next 3 pages to come


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 20 2010, 04:03 PM~16353904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 03:58 PM~16353844
> *Nothing much just chillin printing tickets up for the show and shine and wating on the info for the horseshoe tournament they are gonna have for my aunt to raise money and we are gonna sell food too. I think we are gonna make indian fry bread
> *


damn i havent had fry bread in a while!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 04:06 PM~16353927
> *damn i havent had fry bread in a while!!!
> *



we make them bomb too :biggrin: I will post up the info once i get it all k


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 04:08 PM~16353935
> *we make them bomb too  :biggrin:  I will post up the info once i get it all k
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 20 2010, 01:29 PM~16352395
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot: sup frank :wave:  :drama:
> *


not to much just working


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:39 PM~16353598
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BigMandoAZ, Art Buck, azmobn06, Teamblowme602
> 
> ...


just working on street hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 04:36 PM~16354327
> *just working on street hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 04:36 PM~16354327
> *just working on street hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! Thats a badass pic too :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 02:58 PM~16353844
> *Nothing much just chillin printing tickets up for the show and shine and wating on the info for the horseshoe tournament they are gonna have for my aunt to raise money and we are gonna sell food too. I think we are gonna make indian fry bread
> *


I heard about that......gonna go for the food..... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 04:36 PM~16354327
> *just working on street hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NOW THATS A STREET HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 04:36 PM~16354327
> *just working on street hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



cool pic. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 04:49 PM~16354504
> *I heard about that......gonna go for the food..... :biggrin:
> *


thats a good reason to go! FRY BREAD is the shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT MANDO SHIT IM OUT ON THE EAST COAST IN BALITMORE FREZZING MY FUCKING ASS OFF HAVENT SEEN 1 LOWRIDER IN THE WHOLE WEEK I BEEN HERE AND THATS JUST WRONG


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 03:58 PM~16353844
> *Nothing much just chillin printing tickets up for the show and shine and wating on the info for the horseshoe tournament they are gonna have for my aunt to raise money and we are gonna sell food too. I think we are gonna make indian fry bread
> *



indian fry bread!! damm that sounds good....... havent had it in a long time.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama: So did Weasel get ran off LayItLow? :roflmao:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

this shit is funny............


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 20 2010, 04:57 PM~16354620
> *WHAT MANDO SHIT IM OUT ON THE EAST COAST IN BALITMORE FREZZING MY FUCKING ASS OFF HAVENT SEEN 1 LOWRIDER IN THE WHOLE WEEK I BEEN HERE AND THATS JUST WRONG
> *


your not going to. got a homie that lives in chicago. says they park the cars for the winter. You going to be back on time for Gatos bachelor party......um......i mean wedding? :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Caught you steady dipping on the freeway Sunday night...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 20 2010, 05:27 PM~16355062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 09:40 AM~16350547
> *man you fuckers cry about every thing hit your own switch shop cars back yard cars who gives a fuck that guy with the 70 inch truck isnt going to hop on your 30 inch car and then u cry about mike dont hit his own switch u make stickers hit your own switch and u dont want to piss any body off man i have a shop and get paid to build hoppers and there real street hoppers and if u dont want to hop then sit your ass on the sidelines and i c the pictures of your back yard it looks like a shop to me
> *


I JUST WANNA LET IT BE KNOWN... IM THE OWNER WIT THE BLUE CUTLASS THAT WEASEL BUILT.... IM NOT CRYING ABOUT NOTHING...... ILL HOP AGAINST ANYONE WHO PULLS UP TO ME... IT DONT MATTER TO ME WIN OR LOSE... I JST LIKE HOPPING MY CAR... SO ANY ONE WHO THINKS IM A WHINING BITCH... ITS NOT ME CRYING...IF U GOT A BILLIONS POUNDS OF WEIGHT. I DONT CARE...ILL STILL HOP ON YOU.... I MITE GET SERVED BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE... ITS ALL FUN N GAMES TO ME.....I ONLY MADE THE STICKER THATS SAYS "HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH DONT BE SCARED...." TO TRY N SEND A MESSAGE.. BUT IF PEOPLE ARE TAKIN IT THE WRONG WAY.. SHIT ILL TAKE THE DAMB THING OFF..... IT AINT NO BIG DEAL TO ME....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 20 2010, 05:00 PM~16355584
> *Caught you  steady dipping on the freeway Sunday night...
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics!! I don't take the monte on the freeway too often. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 20 2010, 05:27 PM~16355062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 20 2010, 05:00 PM~16355584
> *Caught you  steady dipping on the freeway Sunday night...
> 
> 
> ...



That '68 that was next to me on 75th ave was a nice ride  Did you see it? We were messing around and I was trying to hit my bags on him.....His batteries were either dead as hell or he had bags too... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 08:32 PM~16345304
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT IN THE BACKYARD! NO SHOP, IS IT STREET?
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna hop against this CAR... as soon as i can keep my ass end from jumping.....i wouldnt wanna bend another axle.... its all fun n games to me..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 20 2010, 07:49 PM~16356148
> *i wanna hop against this CAR... as soon as i can keep my ass end from jumping.....i wouldnt wanna bend another axle.... its all fun n games to me..
> *


OWNER OF THE CAR SAID RIGHT AFTER THE MARCH SHOW! HE'S PUTTING NEW GUTS IN IT


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 18 2010, 10:20 PM~16334533
> *You Single Or Double Pump To The Nose? I seen you at Long Wongs Catching air 25-30". Just Wondering
> *


im single pump bro... my car does bigger inches but i was messin wit it way before you got there,,, so batteries got low n motor was hot....


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2010, 06:52 PM~16356183
> *OWNER OF THE CAR SAID RIGHT AFTER THE MARCH SHOW! HE'S PUTTING NEW GUTS IN IT
> *


oh we can get a hop going way before the march show....bro.... afta da march show my car will be down for a lil bit so i can get it painted...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 20 2010, 08:00 PM~16356290
> *oh  we can get a hop going way before the march show....bro.... afta da march show my car will be down for a lil bit so i can get it painted...
> *


THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW BRO


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2010, 07:01 PM~16356303
> *THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW BRO
> *


 yeah okay sounds good.... looking forward to it... ill be there...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 19 2010, 01:43 PM~16340143
> *Does any one know were I could find a 1966 interior windshield post for a convertiable? Is it the same as a hard top?
> *


Mike call me bro


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 20 2010, 07:00 PM~16356290
> *oh  we can get a hop going way before the march show....bro.... afta da march show my car will be down for a lil bit so i can get it painted...
> *


pull up tomoro at the lil show on 51st n bethany there will be a couple hmmmm shop street hoppers if u wanna have sum fun...but like I said SHOP so I dont know if WEASEL will let u hop against them! :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2010, 07:01 PM~16356303
> *THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW BRO
> *



HELL YEAH PIX TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2010, 07:01 PM~16356303
> *THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW BRO
> *


OH ITS GONNA GO DOWN THE NIGHT AFTER THE SHOW BUT WE WILL POST THE PLACE OF THE HOP THEN...... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:03 PM~16356341
> *pull up tomoro at the lil show on 51st n bethany there will be a couple hmmmm shop street hoppers if u wanna have sum fun...but like I said SHOP so I dont know if WEASEL will let u hop against them!  :dunno:
> *




*"SHOP" or "NOT" all hoppers are made for the street!!!!!!!*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 08:06 PM~16356367
> *OH ITS GONNA GO DOWN THE NIGHT AFTER THE SHOW BUT WE WILL POST THE PLACE OF THE HOP THEN...... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:06 PM~16356374
> *
> "SHOP" or "NOT" all hoppers are made for the street!!!!!!!
> *


TELL LIL WEEEZIE THAT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:07 PM~16356391
> *TELL LIL WEEEZIE THAT!
> *



frank started in the yard just like everyone else!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16356346
> *HELL YEAH PIX TIME!!!!!!!!
> *



:run: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:17 PM~16356514
> *:run: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16356440
> *frank started in the yard just like everyone else!
> *


OK....im confused :dunno: dunno y we are talking bout FRANK...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FRANK DID U START IN THE YARD?......


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16356440
> *frank started in the yard just like everyone else!
> *


shit i wish that i was still working at my house, I have been paying shop rent since 1980


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:31 PM~16356673
> *FRANK DID U START IN THE YARD?......
> *


thats what i heard..........gotta ask the man himself


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16356692
> *shit i wish that i was still working at my house,  I have been paying shop rent since 1980
> *



:wow: I wasn't even born... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:18 PM~16356527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Not what meant but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 20 2010, 06:49 PM~16356148
> *i wanna hop against this CAR... as soon as i can keep my ass end from jumping.....i wouldnt wanna bend another axle.... its all fun n games to me..
> *


You should take it to a shop instead of someone in the back yard that's the diffrence.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:30 PM~16356660
> *OK....im confused  :dunno:  dunno y we are talking bout FRANK...
> *



"people" talking shit cuz the say Frank builds shop hoppers. you dont learn that technique in school. Pure street knowledge and experience is what builds them. So you cant call Franks cars "shop" cuz its all 100 percent street no matter which way you look at it!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:43 PM~16356836
> *"people" talking shit cuz the say Frank builds shop hoppers.  you dont learn that technique in school. Pure street knowlegde is what builds them. So you cant call Franks cars "shop" cuz its all 100 percent street no matter which way you look at it!!
> *



Well to the "people" talking shit >>>







<<< 


:drama: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP AZ!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:43 PM~16356836
> *"people" talking shit cuz the say Frank builds shop hoppers.  you dont learn that technique in school. Pure street knowlegde is what builds them. So you cant call Franks cars "shop" cuz its all 100 percent street no matter which way you look at it!!
> *


TEAM BLOW DUZNT REALLY CARE WAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY HOMMIE N I DONT THINK FRANK REALLY GIVES A SHIT WHAT ANYBODY HAS TO SAY EITHER!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16356893
> *TEAM BLOW DUZNT REALLY CARE WAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY HOMMIE N I DONT THINK FRANK REALLY GIVES A SHIT WHAT ANYBODY HAS TO SAY EITHER!
> *


very true! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16356893
> *TEAM BLOW DUZNT REALLY CARE WAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY HOMMIE N I DONT THINK FRANK REALLY GIVES A SHIT WHAT ANYBODY HAS TO SAY EITHER!
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:44 PM~16356851
> *Well to the "people" talking shit >>>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahaha calm down gente why todo el tiempo talking all this KK just have fun and hop your ride cruse or just layitlow be the biggest man (no talking about you ben lol) and keep it clean


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OGPLAYER, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, Lowrider Style CC, locdownmexikan, Knightstalker, sixtripin

*WHAT UP HOMIES?* :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 20 2010, 07:32 PM~16356692
> *shit i wish that i was still working at my house,  I have been paying shop rent since 1980
> *



frank you old man....i was born in 1980! lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16357017
> *Hahaha calm down gente why todo el tiempo talking all this KK just have fun and hop your ride cruse or just layitlow be the biggest man (no talking about you ben lol) and keep it clean
> *



YOU JUST SAYING THAT CAUSE WE AREN'T GONNA SEE YOU FOR A WHILE AFTER SATURDAY!!! :biggrin: J/K WHAT UP GATO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16357017
> *Hahaha calm down gente why todo el tiempo talking all this KK just have fun and hop your ride cruse or just layitlow be the biggest man (no talking about you ben lol) and keep it clean
> *












:drama:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:55 PM~16357034
> *frank you old man....i was born in 1980! lol :biggrin:
> *



DAMN YOU A YOUNGSTER :biggrin: WE O.G


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BigMandoAZ, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Knightstalker, OGPLAYER, Lowrider Style CC, Lunas64, EndLess, locdownmexikan, sixtripin


full house!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16357024
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OGPLAYER, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, Lowrider Style CC, locdownmexikan, Knightstalker, sixtripin
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 07:57 PM~16357075
> *DAMN YOU A YOUNGSTER  :biggrin: WE O.G
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 07:57 PM~16357075
> *DAMN YOU A YOUNGSTER  :biggrin: WE O.G
> *


That's ONE way to put things.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 06:57 PM~16357075
> *DAMN YOU A YOUNGSTER  :biggrin: WE O.G
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: Old School!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:02 PM~16357160
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: Old School!!!! :biggrin:
> *


tata luna


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 07:57 PM~16357075
> *DAMN YOU A YOUNGSTER  :biggrin: WE O.G
> *



I was born 1982 :happysad:


And actually Moni.. according to LayItLow *I'M OG* too :run:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, MonteLoko87, Ryder IV Life, Knightstalker, EndLess, Teamblowme602, PHXROJOE, Art Buck, goose, djsire, OGPLAYER, PHX CUSTOM TEES, locdownmexikan

Damn.... I know how to get all these Homeys in here at once!!! Talk shit about Hoppers!!!! :biggrin: 

"Sup AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 08:03 PM~16357175
> *I was born 1982 :happysad:
> And actually Moni.. according to LayItLow I'M OG too :run:
> *


man you like those smiley's alot huh?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:03 PM~16357175
> *I was born 1982 :happysad:
> And actually Moni.. according to LayItLow I'M OG too :run:
> *


I graduated in 82!! Damn I am old!!! Geeee!! :biggrin:


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:18 PM~16356527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:03 PM~16356341
> *pull up tomoro at the lil show on 51st n bethany there will be a couple hmmmm shop street hoppers if u wanna have sum fun...but like I said SHOP so I dont know if WEASEL will let u hop against them!  :dunno:
> *


i dont need weasels permission to hop against any one.. its my car.. lol... but if i can ill role by the show... not gonna make any promises tho...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EndLess_@Jan 20 2010, 08:04 PM~16357201
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:02 PM~16357160
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: Old School!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I highlighted the magic word TaTa... to make it easy for you to read... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 08:05 PM~16357233
> *I highlighted the magic word TaTa... to make it easy for you to read... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

tata luna dont cruise anymore, now he just be "coasting"


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 20 2010, 07:07 PM~16356391
> *TELL LIL WEEEZIE THAT!
> *


 wat u mean lil weasel...... ill hop against a shop car... it aint no big deal to me.. its fun n games to me.. ILL HOP AGAINST YOU TOO.. LOL..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:03 PM~16357179
> *BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, MonteLoko87, Ryder IV Life, Knightstalker, EndLess, Teamblowme602, PHXROJOE, Art Buck, goose, djsire, OGPLAYER, PHX CUSTOM TEES, locdownmexikan
> 
> Damn.... I know how to get all these Homeys in here at once!!! Talk shit about Hoppers!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


:wave: You even got my brother to come out :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 20 2010, 08:03 PM~16357188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno: Yeah you are fool... :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:05 PM~16357233
> *I highlighted the magic word TaTa... to make it easy for you to read... :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Not OLD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:06 PM~16357249
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> tata luna dont cruise anymore, now he just be "coasting"
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: LOW N SLOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:08 PM~16357266
> *OOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Not OLD!! :biggrin:
> *


OOOOLLLLDDDD fucker... :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 08:07 PM~16357264
> *
> They tell a story... and add more feeling to your posts fool... try them...
> 
> *


i do, but you know me i do photoshop chops! lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:03 PM~16357179
> *BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, MonteLoko87, Ryder IV Life, Knightstalker, EndLess, Teamblowme602, PHXROJOE, Art Buck, goose, djsire, OGPLAYER, PHX CUSTOM TEES, locdownmexikan
> 
> Damn.... I know how to get all these Homeys in here at once!!! Talk shit about Hoppers!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:09 PM~16357287
> *OOOOLLLLDDDD fucker...  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: behave meathead :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 20 2010, 08:10 PM~16357298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: Ok OG Meathead... :happysad:


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

BigMandoAZ, Art Buck, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Knightstalker, ARIZA70, MonteLoko87, djsire, OGPLAYER 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:09 PM~16357287
> *OOOOLLLLDDDD fucker...  :roflmao:
> *


Thats TATA OLD FUCKER to you Youngster!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16357324
> *:twak: behave meathead :wow:
> *


Good Lookin out Homey!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:14 PM~16357383
> *Thats TATA OLD FUCKER to you Youngster!!!
> *


:werd: :thumbsup: 



:uh: Arty told me to behave... :biggrin: You coming to Burque in may?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up gente AZ side is pack tonite


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16357400
> *:werd: :thumbsup:
> :uh: Arty told me to behave... :biggrin: You coming to Burque in may?
> *


Not sure! You know I gatta come home to see the Family. And BBQ with them Goodtimes Fellas again! :biggrin: Is the LRM Show theat month?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey ruben vas a venir or what?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 20 2010, 08:17 PM~16357430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you get my email fool? I'll PM you... :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:15 PM~16357398
> *Good Lookin out Homey!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


he just respecting his elders!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:19 PM~16357488
> *he just respecting his elders!
> *


Jus like you need to start Son!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EndLess_@Jan 20 2010, 08:13 PM~16357369
> *BigMandoAZ, Art Buck, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Knightstalker,  ARIZA70, MonteLoko87, djsire, OGPLAYER
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:20 PM~16357508
> *Jus like you need to start Son!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 08:07 PM~16357264
> *:wave: You even got my brother to come out :biggrin:
> They tell a story... and add more feeling to your posts fool... try them...
> hno: Yeah you are fool... :roflmao:
> *


what's up knightstalker!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:20 PM~16357508
> *Jus like you need to start Son!!
> *



Tell'em Tata... :drama:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 20 2010, 08:21 PM~16357532
> *what's up knightstalker!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *



Sup homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Knightstalker, Art Buck, BigMandoAZ, *MonteLoko87*, PHXROJOE, locdownmexikan, PHX CUSTOM TEES


You got a lot of catching up to do fucker... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EndLess+Jan 20 2010, 07:13 PM~16357369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats going down in May? a show?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 08:25 PM~16357607
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah fool... that "Lowrider Experience" tour... a bunch of sanctioned shows in addition to the regular LRM Tour...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 08:27 PM~16357643
> *Yeah fool... that "Lowrider Experience" tour... a bunch of sanctioned shows in addition to the regular LRM Tour...
> *



ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 08:29 PM~16357689
> *
> ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *












 Come on down fool... fisheye is gonna get some escorts (his words not mine) for the vips... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Knightstalker, *1 LOW AZTEC*, grande64, Teamblowme602, BigMandoAZ, 1983 lincoln, PHXROJOE, locdownmexikan


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Knightstalker, *1 LOW AZTEC*, grande64, Teamblowme602, BigMandoAZ, 1983 lincoln, PHXROJOE, locdownmexikan
> :wave:
> Damn, 1 LOW AZTEC was up in here??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We just started another Chapter in Washington State and here goes a quick pic of one of the Bomba's.....</span>  

<img src=\'http://i49.tinypic.com/xatctj.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The Red Bomba at the bottom.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet iif anyone talked shit about AIR BAGS it would be quiet as hell up in here!!!
You could hear a pin. drop!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :dunno: :werd: :yessad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hell ya Puto, We have a place to stay!!! All we need to do is get there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:30 PM~16357709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good trip to take.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 20 2010, 08:38 PM~16357854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring "MonteLok87" with you :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 08:45 PM~16357978
> *This sounds like a good trip to take.
> *



Come down homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 08:08 PM~16357266
> *OOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Not OLD!! :biggrin:
> *



*O.G. BUT YOUNG AT HEART :biggrin: !!!![/COLOR]*


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 03:23 PM~16353433
> *I remember Lugos!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH LUGO'S Put It Down For Years Clowned The Streets, Single Pump, Double Pump, Lux Euro, & Dancers! THATS WHATS UP!
Im Going There Friday Oxnard, Ca To Trade My Monte LS For An El Co....
Rauls So Bad Ass LOWRIDER has had him as Hop Judge For God Knows How Many Years throughout their Tour dates.
Rauls Candy Blue Monte With The Mexican Flag On Roof & Hopping all 4 off the ground was & Is my Favorite car of all time. We'd drive it to the Store like nada. I remember the 63 Blue White Top With Dazza & Booty Shorts Flipping The Switch & Car Hitting Bumper. 1 st EVER LOWRIDER Cover Page Of Hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up compita? It went dead up in hear real fast..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 20 2010, 10:08 PM~16359076
> *YEAH LUGO'S Put It Down For Years Clowned The Streets, Single Pump, Double Pump, Lux Euro, & Dancers! THATS WHATS UP!
> Im Going There Friday Oxnard, Ca To Trade My Monte LS For An El Co....
> Rauls So Bad Ass LOWRIDER has had him as Hop Judge For God Knows How Many Years throughout their Tour dates.
> ...


I 'member that... back in the days when lowrider magazine was still good...

Used to save my change as a kid and roll to IGA to buy em :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 20 2010, 10:35 PM~16359370
> *What up compita? It went dead up in hear real fast..
> *


'sup OGPLAYER how u been?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 20 2010, 11:00 PM~16359640
> *'sup OGPLAYER how u been?
> *



:wave: I'M GOOD JUST HERE LOOKING FOR A HOUSE FOR RENT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Jan 20 2010, 09:40 AM~16350547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vete a la verga puto!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

drop64ss, mando, compita, chilango's-67


whats sup homies???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 20 2010, 07:57 PM~16357073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn :yes: :sprint: :boink:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mi gente


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 20 2010, 11:57 PM~16360222
> *daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn :yes:  :sprint:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :x: :boink:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 20 2010, 06:45 PM~16356109
> *That '68 that was next to me on 75th ave was a nice ride   Did you see it?  We were messing around and I was trying to hit my bags on him.....His batteries were either dead as hell or he had bags too... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ya that was a clean 68, I haven't really seen that car around. I seen he eventually lifted his front end at Thomas when he was in the next lane behind you and then took off like a bat outta hell when he got the green light. :sprint:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 20 2010, 11:57 PM~16360222
> *daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn :yes:  :sprint:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nalgas de dios!!!! 

Right click save :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 20 2010, 11:53 PM~16360189
> *drop64ss, mando, compita, chilango's-67
> whats sup homies???
> *


what up big homie.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 21 2010, 01:05 AM~16360760
> *:wow: Nalgas de dios!!!!
> 
> Right click save :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 20 2010, 11:57 PM~16360222
> *daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn :yes:  :sprint:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


again :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 21 2010, 01:10 AM~16360798
> *again  :biggrin:
> *


pinche jarioso


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 21 2010, 01:14 AM~16360825
> *pinche jarioso
> *


simon ta bien buena :x: :boink: big ben :h5:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Good morning homies :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 21 2010, 06:08 AM~16361420
> *Good morning homies :wave:
> *


Good morning homie. Time to go to work :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16360865
> *simon ta bien buena :x:  :boink: big ben :h5:
> *


What up Luis? What you got on my 40 homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Az Side?? How we all doing?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2010, 08:06 AM~16361867
> *'Sup Az Side?? How we all doing?
> *


What up AL!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2010, 08:06 AM~16361867
> *'Sup Az Side?? How we all doing?
> *


 :biggrin: Doing good. How about you homie?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Neto your ride is coming out bad ass bro'. Its about time to change your name to neto62


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2010, 08:09 AM~16362317
> *Neto your ride is coming out bad ass bro'. Its about time to change your name to neto62
> *


It's in the works! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 AM~16361930
> *What up AL-MANDO!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I FIXED IT FOR YOU HOMIE   QUE PASA TERMITE :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Jan 21 2010, 01:05 AM~16360760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning homies!!!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

MAN I WAS LOWRIDING ON SOUTH CENTRAL IN 1976,77,78,79,80 IN MY 1976 GLASS HOUSE SO IF YOU GUYS CALL YOURSELFS O.GS THAT MUST MAKE ME TRIPLE TRIPLE O.G.


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

MAN I WAS LOWRIDING ON SOUTH CENTRAL IN 1976,77,78,79,80 IN MY 1976 GLASS HOUSE SO IF YOU GUYS CALL YOURSELFS O.GS THAT MUST MAKE ME TRIPLE TRIPLE O.G.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 21 2010, 09:36 AM~16362555
> *MAN I WAS LOWRIDING ON SOUTH CENTRAL IN 1976,77,78,79,80 IN MY 1976 GLASS HOUSE SO IF YOU GUYS CALL YOURSELFS O.GS  THAT MUST MAKE ME TRIPLE TRIPLE  O.G.
> *


Hell no that make you a viejito or a grandpa you need a baston or something :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: IT IS "TETAS THURSDAY" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning to everyone hey send me a pm if you haven't got your invite


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

DAMM GATO WHERE'S THE LOVE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 10:04 AM~16362801
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>All the tata's are in this video. :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2010, 09:45 AM~16362640
> *Hell no that make you a viejito or a grandpa you need a baston or something  :happysad:
> *


call me bro!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS THE LAST PIC I WILL POST :biggrin: UNTIL LATER :x: :x: :x:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST WANT TO SEND A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE @ LONG WONGS ON SUNDAY NITE....BIG BENS,,,PHOENIX RIDERS,,,INTRUDERS,,,,MAJESTICS,, PHOENIX ALLIANCE, SPIRIT,,,,,AND FRANKS HYDRAULICS FOR BRINGIN OUT THE HOPPER!!! AND TO ANY CAR CLUBS I FORGET BEAR WIT ME NOW IM NEW TO THIS,NO DISRESPECT,,,,,ONE LOVE! AND TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE THERE THANKS FOR KEEPIN IT COOL!!!


AND OF COURSE I WANT TO SHOUT OUT TO ALL MY MEMBERS FROM 

LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB PHX AND MESA CHAPTERS!,,,,, AND TO ALL THE CHAPTERS NATIONWIDE!!!!!!!!

HERES A FEW PICS!!!!

CHECK BACK IM GONNA BE POSTIN UP ALL DAY!!!_*b]*_*








DIABLO'S LADY'S CADY,,, AIRBAGGED OUT!!>>>>PHOENIX ALLIANCE








PHOENIX ALLIANCE<<<<< THEY RODE IN DEEP!!!!!!

THIS ONE JUS FOR TE EXPOSURE!!







IT WAS ANOTHER PHOENIX ALLIANCE CADY, WAS DOPE!

AND THIS WAS FRANKS BEFORE IT DRANK A RED BULL!!!!!!







*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up neto???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 AM~16362947
> *JUST WANT TO SEND A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE  CAR CLUBS THAT WERE @ LONG WONGS ON SUNDAY NITE....BIG BENS,,,PHOENIX RIDERS,,,INTRUDERS,,,,MAJESTICS,, PHOENIX ALLIANCE, SPIRIT,,,,,AND FRANKS HYDRAULICS FOR BRINGIN OUT THE HOPPER!!!  AND TO ANY CAR CLUBS I FORGET BEAR WIT ME NOW IM NEW TO THIS,NO DISRESPECT,,,,,ONE LOVE! AND TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE THERE THANKS FOR KEEPIN IT COOL!!!
> AND OF COURSE I WANT TO SHOUT OUT TO ALL MY MEMBERS FROM
> 
> ...


*
big Unity c.c. was there too!!*


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Jan 21 2010, 09:36 AM~16362555
> *MAN I WAS LOWRIDING ON SOUTH CENTRAL IN 1976,77,78,79,80 IN MY 1976 GLASS HOUSE SO IF YOU GUYS CALL YOURSELFS O.GS  THAT MUST MAKE ME TRIPLE TRIPLE  O.G.
> *


im only og compaired to some, always respect your elders like henry :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 21 2010, 11:21 AM~16363541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up big rich, whats crAKIN HOMIE???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 21 2010, 11:21 AM~16363541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHAT UP BENNY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 21 2010, 12:09 PM~16364071
> *WHAT UP BENNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin like a villan homie, y tu???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2010, 09:45 AM~16362640
> *Hell no that make you a viejito or a grandpa you need a baston or something  :happysad:
> *


:twak: Behave... Respeta a los viejitos... like Art told me :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 09:33 AM~16362537
> *good morning homies!!!!!!
> *


whats up ben we are watching the games at your house this weekend right!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 AM~16362947
> *UNITY C.C.*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

LUNA WERE IS THE BUDLIGHT 2MARROW? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 09:23 AM~16362445
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I FIXED IT FOR YOU HOMIE     QUE PASA TERMITE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 10:23 AM~16362947
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ,,,</span>INTRUDERS,,,,MAJESTICS,, PHOENIX ALLIANCE, SPIRIT,,,,,AND FRANKS HYDRAULICS FOR BRINGIN OUT THE HOPPER!!!  AND TO ANY CAR CLUBS I FORGET BEAR WIT ME NOW IM NEW TO THIS,NO DISRESPECT,,,,,ONE LOVE! AND TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE THERE THANKS FOR KEEPIN IT COOL!!!
> AND OF COURSE I WANT TO SHOUT OUT TO ALL MY MEMBERS FROM
> 
> ...


*

FIXED :angry:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2010, 12:53 PM~16364491
> *NOT BIG BENS! UNITY C.C.
> *



My Bad Brother

UNITY C.C.

MAD Props!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 01:02 PM~16364577
> *FIXED :angry:
> *


WHATS THAT MEAN :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 12:58 PM~16364542
> *what up homie!
> *



NUTHIN' MUCH....JUST ENJOYING THE WEATHER :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 01:45 PM~16365012
> *My Bad Brother
> 
> UNITY C.C.
> ...


 :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 21 2010, 01:47 PM~16365034
> *WHATS THAT MEAN :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



HOMIE SPELLED PHOENIX RIDERZ WITH AN "S" INSTEAD OF "Z" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

MAN, I JUST CAUGHT UP ON THE LAST 20 PAGES OF AZ SIDE AND I HAD TO TAKE TONIGHT OFF TO SEE WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS SHOW N SHINE, ITS LIKE EVERY OTHER PAGE SOME ONE ELSE IS SAYING THERE GONNA BE OUT THERE READY TO HOP..














:x: :x: :drama:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 21 2010, 01:47 PM~16365034
> *WHATS THAT MEAN :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


people always spelling RIDERZ with an S

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

What it do Ant?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 01:49 PM~16365044
> *HOMIE SPELLED PHOENIX RIDERZ WITH AN "S" INSTEAD OF "Z"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2010, 11:55 AM~16364512
> *LUNA WERE IS THE BUDLIGHT 2MARROW? :biggrin:
> *


FUEGO Bar n Grill!! 91st n Van Buren!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 01:59 PM~16365135
> *people always spelling RIDERZ with an S
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


DAM SPELL CHECK!!! WHATS POPPIN TERMITE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jan 21 2010, 12:42 PM~16364408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's drunk, dont mind him!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 21 2010, 02:16 PM~16365329
> *DAM SPELL CHECK!!! WHATS POPPIN TERMITE?
> *


just bullchiting at work, ready to go home!
Rainy day schedule :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06, SPIRIT 62, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, armando martinez


whats up homies, how is everyone liking the rain???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 21 2010, 01:58 PM~16365126
> *MAN, I JUST CAUGHT UP ON THE LAST 20 PAGES OF AZ SIDE AND I HAD TO TAKE TONIGHT OFF TO SEE WHOS GOING TO TONIGHTS SHOW N SHINE, ITS LIKE EVERY OTHER PAGE SOME ONE ELSE IS SAYING THERE GONNA BE OUT THERE READY TO HOP..
> 
> 
> ...



MY HOMIE COMPITA WILL BE DRIVING OUT THERE TONIGHT TO HOP AT THAT SHOW'N'SHINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











I KNOW THAT IT IS RAINING AND IT IS GONNA BE COLD LATER....BUT WHO ELSE IS GOING OUT THERE LATER TODAY?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2010, 02:10 PM~16365250
> *FUEGO Bar n Grill!! 91st n Van Buren!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE THERE TATA AL-MANDO??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:18 PM~16365347
> *azmobn06, SPIRIT 62, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, armando martinez
> whats up homies, how is everyone liking the rain???
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I AM LIKING IT uffin: uffin: uffin: GOOD "SMOKING" TYPE WEATHER :420: :420: :420: ARE YOU GONNA GO TO THAT SHOW'N'SHINE TONIGHT "CABARET KING" ? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:17 PM~16365335
> *yes sir, you know it!!!
> well it cant be unity when i'm out there by myself, so bring your ass out there too!!!!
> he's drunk, dont mind him!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What up Ben. I know you from Fernandos Alignment Shop. i used to drive hiz tow truck! Q-VO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 02:24 PM~16365435
> *What up Ben. I know you from Fernandos Alignment Shop. i used to drive hiz tow truck!  Q-VO
> *


orale homie, damn thats a long time ago!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:23 PM~16365410
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I AM LIKING IT  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: GOOD "SMOKING" TYPE WEATHER  :420:  :420:  :420: ARE YOU GONNA GO TO THAT SHOW'N'SHINE TONIGHT  "CABARET KING" ?  :biggrin:
> *


lol, look at the pot calling the kettle black!!!! "CABARET KING" :biggrin: :biggrin: 


yeah i'm going out there tonight!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:27 PM~16365456
> *orale homie, damn thats a long time ago!!!
> *



Ya homie i tried 2 get @ you a couple of times to get some rims off of you, had to go somewhere else,i had no choice. tried to throw my ends ur way homie, all in due time, im bout to get another set here soon so i'll hit you up.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 02:30 PM~16365478
> *Ya homie i tried 2 get @ you a couple of times to get some rims off of you, had to go somewhere else,i had no choice. tried to throw my ends ur way homie, all in due time, im bout to get another set here soon so i'll hit you up.
> *


yeah i know homie, i was going through alot of shit over there where i was living on the east side...... now i'm on the south, new house, new lady, so i'm back!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 21 2010, 10:12 AM~16362863
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>All the tata's are in this video. :wow:
> *



IS THIS STILL ON FOR TONIGHT? IT SAYS RAIN OR SHINE AND IT LOOKS LIKE THERE WILL BE RAIN :biggrin: WHO IS STILL GOING????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:33 PM~16365519
> *IS THIS STILL ON FOR TONIGHT? IT SAYS RAIN OR SHINE AND IT LOOKS LIKE THERE WILL BE RAIN  :biggrin: WHO IS STILL GOING????
> *


meeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:29 PM~16365475
> *lol, look at the pot calling the kettle black!!!!  "CABARET KING" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> yeah i'm going out there tonight!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT IS FUNNY...REMEMBER I AM "MR. CABARET" AND YOU ARE "CABARET KING" :biggrin: I WILL BE THERE TOO  IT IS LIKE A FEW HUNDRED FEET FROM WHERE I LIVE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

neto 65

whats up neto, no work? :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:34 PM~16365540
> *meeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> *



:biggrin: ORALE...WE GOT UNITY CC GOING OUT THERE....ANY OTHER CLUBS GOING???  PHOENIX RIDERZ CC WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2010, 01:10 PM~16365250
> *FUEGO Bar n Grill!! 91st n Van Buren!! :biggrin:
> *


what time?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:35 PM~16365549
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT IS FUNNY...REMEMBER I AM "MR. CABARET" AND YOU ARE "CABARET KING"  :biggrin: I WILL BE THERE TOO   IT IS LIKE A FEW HUNDRED FEET FROM WHERE I LIVE
> *


a couple of cochinos huh!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:36 PM~16365568
> *:biggrin: ORALE...WE GOT UNITY CC GOING OUT THERE....ANY OTHER CLUBS GOING???    PHOENIX RIDERZ CC WILL BE OUT THERE
> *


phoenix riderz, i had to make sure i put the Z on riderz!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:37 PM~16365575
> *a couple of cochinos huh!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: GIGGITY-GIGGITY-GIGGITY-GOO!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 21 2010, 02:37 PM~16365569
> *what time?
> *



WHAT IS SA'PPNIN ART BUCK :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:38 PM~16365590
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GIGGITY-GIGGITY-GIGGITY-GOO!!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


wtf?? :dunno:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 21 2010, 02:41 PM~16365610
> *
> *


whats sup homie, how you been?????


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:41 PM~16365616
> *whats sup homie, how you been?????
> *


JUST GETTING READY FOR MARCH


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, purecandy az, azmobn06, neto 65, ART LOKS, Art Buck


:wow: :wow: :wow: LOT OF AZ SIDERS UP IN HERE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:38 PM~16365586
> *PHOENIZ RIDERZ, i had to make sure i put the Z on riderz!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Capital letters!!!!





























:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 21 2010, 02:42 PM~16365630
> *JUST GETTING READY FOR MARCH
> *


damn homie that good, i need money for that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:40 PM~16365607
> *wtf??  :dunno:
> *



:angry: :twak: :uh: :ugh: THAT IS FROM THE DUDE FROM FAMILY GUY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:43 PM~16365643
> *damn homie that good, i need money for that!!! :biggrin:
> *


MY RIVI IS ALMOST DONE CANT WAIT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 02:43 PM~16365638
> *Capital letters!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


oooooo chingado!!! if its not one thing its another!!!! :twak: 



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*PHOENIX RIDERZ IN THE MOTHAF*@KIN HOUSE!!!!*</span>





















is that better


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 02:43 PM~16365638
> *Capital letters!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WELL MY SHIFT IS OVER :h5: LATERS!!!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:44 PM~16365654
> *:angry:  :twak:  :uh:  :ugh: THAT IS FROM THE DUDE FROM FAMILY GUY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: DAM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:44 PM~16365654
> *:angry:  :twak:  :uh:  :ugh: THAT IS FROM THE DUDE FROM FAMILY GUY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jajaja oh yeah i for got, you dont have a job and all you do is watch tv all day!!!!












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 21 2010, 02:45 PM~16365666
> *MY RIVI IS ALMOST DONE CANT WAIT
> *


ku bro, cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:46 PM~16365678
> *:biggrin: WELL MY SHIFT IS OVER  :h5: LATERS!!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


time to pick up the kids from school!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

BEN ILL CALL I NEED 72SPOKE CHINAS NEED PRICE PM MEE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:46 PM~16365675
> *oooooo chingado!!! if its not one thing its another!!!! :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont get mad homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 21 2010, 02:49 PM~16365719
> *BEN ILL CALL I NEED 72SPOKE CHINAS NEED PRICE PM MEE
> *


ok i'm on it homie!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 02:46 PM~16365678
> *:biggrin: WELL MY SHIFT IS OVER  :h5: LATERS!!!!!  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


call me later (no ****), wondering if you got a call back???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 02:49 PM~16365725
> *Dont get mad homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oooooooosssssssssaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!

i feel better now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:50 PM~16365735
> *ok i'm on it homie!!!!
> *


$$$$$ TALKS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

pinchi gato cara de fundio que le van a meter la verga el sabado por la noche!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 21 2010, 02:51 PM~16365755
> *$$$$$ TALKS  :biggrin:
> *


yes it does!!!!!!! lol 



can you give me a call right now??


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

HEY GATO YOU OWE ME 100 PUSHUPS NOW!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL YOU WAITING FOR DO THEM NOW GATO !


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:54 PM~16365786
> *pinchi gato cara de fundio que le van a meter la verga el sabado por la noche!!!
> *


hno: Damn... :run:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *OGPLAYER, henry castillo, locdownmexikan, Ben'sCustomWheels* :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 21 2010, 03:02 PM~16365890
> *hno: Damn... :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 21 2010, 03:06 PM~16365947
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: OGPLAYER, henry castillo, locdownmexikan, Ben'sCustomWheels :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


hello!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup mando whats crackin homie??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 02:46 PM~16365675
> *oooooo chingado!!! if its not one thing its another!!!! :twak:
> 
> 
> ...











PHOENIX RIDERZ OFFICIAL ON CORONA TOO!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 21 2010, 02:51 PM~16365755
> *$$$$$ TALKS  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the call homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 03:39 PM~16366326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight bro!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 03:37 PM~16366301
> *whats sup mando whats crackin homie??
> *


chillin just got off work!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 03:41 PM~16366348
> *chillin just got off work!
> *


i dont know what work is but ok thats ku!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


j/k, shit i need a job!!! :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

hey does anyone have any delta dump cartridges they wanna sell?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up frank how you doing homie?


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

I Need The Clips For The Side Moldimgs For A LS Anyone Know Were I Could Find Them? I Also Need The Fender Trims PM Please Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

does anybody have a pair of 12in spearkers they want to sell hit me up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 9 Members: Knightstalker, unity_mike, azmobn06, PHXROJOE, compita, Ben'sCustomWheels, goose, Jaytee801, cutlass.hopper

:drama:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 02:39 PM~16366326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: mmmmmmmmmm beeeeer :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey where's the show n shine exactly at tonight? A park? A bar? I need to know if I should bring my own beer!!!!!













Lets see some hops....

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

a bar!!!! but still bring you beer to share with us!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 21 2010, 04:01 PM~16366581
> *Hey where's the show n shine exactly at tonight?  A park? A bar? I need to know if I should bring my own beer!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: IT IS AT A BAR THAT IS ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE QUIKTRIP ON 51ST AVE AND BETHANY HOME RD  NICE PIC :biggrin: BUT THAT WAS LAST YEAR'S LOOK.....NOW IT LOOKS LIKE THIS












:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> *IT IS AT A BAR THAT IS ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE QUIKTRIP ON 51ST AVE AND BETHANY HOME RD  NICE PIC  BUT THAT WAS LAST YEAR'S LOOK.....NOW IT LOOKS LIKE THIS*


OOORRRRA SEE.. 


WELL ILL BE OUT THERE WITH A 18 PACK FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.(NO ****) LET THE DRAMA BEGIN, OH I MEAN HOP ... I MENT HOP....

:drama:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 21 2010, 04:28 PM~16366817
> *OOORRRRA   SEE..
> WELL ILL BE OUT THERE WITH A 18 PACK FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.(NO ****) LET THE DRAMA BEGIN, OH I MEAN HOP ... I MENT HOP....
> 
> ...


what about the wet t-shirt contest ??????let us guess who will be in it and will win????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2010, 06:15 PM~16318555
> * JUST WANT TO THANK LOWRIDER STYLE CC FOR COMING OUT AND WASHING SOME CARS WITH  US  AND TO BIG ALEX WITH [email protected] FOR THE SPOT. AND TO EVERYONE ELSE THAT CAME OUT .
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 21 2010, 04:28 PM~16366817
> *OOORRRRA  SEE..
> WELL ILL BE OUT THERE WITH A 18 PACK FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.(NO ****) LET THE DRAMA BEGIN, OH I MEAN HOP ... I MENT HOP....
> 
> ...


RAIN OR SHINE HOMMIE *TEAM BLOW ME *IS THERE.....READY TO SERVE STREET HOPPERS, SINGLES N DOUBLES IF ANYBODY FALLS IN ANY OF THESE CATEGORIES THEN PULL UP THERE AROUND 7:30 - 8.......LETS C WAT U GOT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT UP FRANK THEM BATTERIES CHARGING?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 21 2010, 05:25 PM~16367477
> *what about the wet t-shirt contest ??????let us guess who will be in it and will win????
> *


I HEARD THIS GUY WAS ENTERING..... :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Everyone's here waitng....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 21 2010, 10:08 AM~16362831
> *RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





we here waitin for all the gente! rain sux, but we made it!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2010, 07:58 PM~16369312
> *we here waitin for all the gente! rain sux, but we made it!!!
> *



hows the show going.........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 21 2010, 07:58 PM~16369312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard it wasn't going down tonight??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

NADA.........NOTHING BUT RAIN WENT DOWN TONIGHT FELLAS................


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2010, 06:35 AM~16361474
> *What up Luis? What you got on my 40 homie? :biggrin:
> *


ill buy the 1st oe you buy the second 1 homie :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 21 2010, 09:16 PM~16370357
> *NADA.........NOTHING BUT RAIN WENT DOWN TONIGHT FELLAS................
> *


how are the winds out there?????


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 21 2010, 09:16 PM~16370357
> *NADA.........NOTHING BUT RAIN WENT DOWN TONIGHT FELLAS................
> *



:yessad: :yessad: A WHOLE LOTTA RAIN AND WIND!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16370594
> *how are the winds out there?????
> *



hno: hno: hno: THE WINDS HERE IN GLENDALE AIN'T NUTHIN' NICE HOMIE!!! :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jan 21 2010, 09:34 PM~16370641
> *
> *



:wow: :wow: WHAT UP BUDDY :wave: YOU WERE IN AND OUT :sprint: :ninja: STYLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, 1VATO64, #1stunna, COMPITA, ch3cy67

ORALE BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin: GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME OK DRIVING THE "TROKITA" HOME IN THE RAIN! (NO ****) uffin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Tornado warning s out here on the eastside !!WTF I thought we were in az not Kansas :angry:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16370668
> *hno:  hno:  hno: THE WINDS HERE IN GLENDALE AIN'T NUTHIN' NICE HOMIE!!!  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


my ass is inside warm and dry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16370749
> *Tornado warning s out here on the eastside !!WTF I thought we were in az not Kansas  :angry:
> *


we are not girls with pig tails and a damm dog name toetoe!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's up brother??? 62wildcat!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2010, 09:39 PM~16370734
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, 1VATO64, #1stunna, COMPITA, ch3cy67
> 
> ...


right, right, right, homie pouring but fu%@ing driving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'sup ''j...mann'' it was nice meeting you homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

MAN, I WENT TO GO SEE SOME HOPS AND CATCH SOME DRAMA, AND ALL I CAUGHT WAS A COLD. BUT HOME BOY COMPITA WAS WAITING THERE HALF THE NIGHT WAITING TO HOP BUMPER TO BUMPER ( MY WORDS NOT HIS)..
MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMMIE... 

:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16370749
> *Tornado warning s out here on the eastside !!WTF I thought we were in az not Kansas  :angry:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16371019
> *right, right, right, homie pouring but fu%@ing driving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: RIGHT, RIGHT, RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AL RATO AZ SIDE!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 21 2010, 09:05 PM~16371114
> *MAN, I WENT TO GO SEE SOME HOPS AND CATCH SOME DRAMA, AND ALL I CAUGHT WAS A COLD. BUT HOME BOY COMPITA WAS WAITING THERE HALF THE NIGHT WAITING TO HOP BUMPER TO BUMPER ( MY WORDS NOT HIS)..
> MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMMIE...
> 
> ...


Damn Compita.....Rain or Shine or Wind huh? Mazdarotti is ready any time!!biggrin: I was at the Hockey game with my Son!! I was going to come by, but i heard it didnt go down!.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

It is crazy pouring here in south chandler, wind nearly took my swing set and thats all metal. Water coming in thru my kitchen window had to go to wal mart to buy some silicon to try and fix....crazy :run:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

This is off topic but anyone know someone or want to get into djing? I got a badass setup Im thinking of selling...u can scratch and other effects


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 21 2010, 09:45 PM~16370824
> *what's up brother??? 62wildcat!!!!
> *


whats up joe :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

The HOP when down at Frank's shop :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

who hopped???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16372026
> *The HOP when down at Frank's shop  :biggrin:
> *


They have a saying around here on LayItLow... "Pics or it didn't happen" :biggrin:


j/k... but if anyone got pics post em up :drama:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 10:08 PM~16372077
> *who hopped???
> *


 My boy Gordo hop his cutlass vs Rick's regal and the red regal :0


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16372128
> *They have a saying around here on LayItLow... "Pics or it didn't happen" :biggrin:
> j/k... but if anyone got pics post em up :drama:
> *


There's pics just got 2 wait and see


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP GATO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 21 2010, 11:13 PM~16372128
> *They have a saying around here on LayItLow... "Pics or it didn't happen" :biggrin:
> j/k... but if anyone got pics post em up :drama:
> *


OH IMMA POST EM PLAYA AND I HEARD A FEW OTHER HOPPERS OR *HOPPER* THAT WERE AT THE SHOW WAS TOLD TO GO TO FRANKS AND WAT DO U KNO THEY DIDNT SHOW UP......HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper+Jan 21 2010, 11:19 PM~16372191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama: I know you always got the good coverage :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16371274
> *Damn Compita.....Rain or Shine or Wind huh?  Mazdarotti is ready any time!!biggrin: I was at the Hockey game with my Son!! I was going to come by, but i heard it didnt go down!.
> *


UR WRONG HOMMIE IT WENT DOWN AT FRANKS...........N EVERBODY THAT WAS AT THE SHOW WAS INVITED ESPECIALLY THE TRUCK!


----------



## lowriderbassking (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 21 2010, 10:05 PM~16371114
> *MAN, I WENT TO GO SEE SOME HOPS AND CATCH SOME DRAMA, AND ALL I CAUGHT WAS A COLD. BUT HOME BOY COMPITA WAS WAITING THERE HALF THE NIGHT WAITING TO HOP BUMPER TO BUMPER ( MY WORDS NOT HIS)..
> MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMMIE...
> 
> ...


JUST LIKE WE WAS WAITING AT FRANKS AND NO OTHER HOPPERS SHOWED UP EXCEPT GORDO.........WE HOP RAIN OR SHINE HOMMIE IF WE WAS LATE WE WAS LATE CALL IT WHAT U WANT PIMPIN WE HOPPED N IM SURE PEOPLE AT THE SHOW KNEW WE WAS GONNA HOP AT THE SHOP CUZ THE WORD GOT AROUND!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

While we're waiting on pics... Anybody looking for a caddy?

I took these for my homie...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

UPLOADING THE VIDEOS..........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

VIDEOS ARE BARELY ON 30% TAKING AWHILE MIGHT HAVE TO JUST POST THEM UP IN THE MORNING


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NON SHOP vs SHOP STREET HOPPERS!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 21 2010, 11:37 PM~16373010
> *NON SHOP vs SHOP STREET HOPPERS!
> 
> *


It was a good hop thanks 4 posting the video :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 22 2010, 12:48 AM~16373097
> *It was a good hop thanks 4 posting the video  :biggrin:
> *


THERE SHUD HAVE BEEN MORE HOPPING BUT I GUESS SUM PEOPLE HAVE CURFEWS!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2010, 12:54 AM~16373148
> *THERE SHUD HAVE BEEN MORE HOPPING BUT I GUESS SUM PEOPLE HAVE CURFEWS!
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks for posting homie... 

just a suggestion, try youtube instead of photobucket :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 21 2010, 11:53 PM~16372563
> *OH IMMA POST EM PLAYA AND I HEARD A FEW OTHER HOPPERS OR HOPPER THAT WERE AT THE SHOW WAS TOLD TO GO TO FRANKS AND WAT DO U KNO THEY DIDNT SHOW UP......HMMMMMMMMM
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for posting the videos mike, looks like a good hop!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2010, 12:37 AM~16373010
> *NON SHOP vs SHOP STREET HOPPERS!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

.......................................


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Damn, you fellas aint playin......RAIN OR SHINE!!! :thumbsup: No Joke!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 01:01 AM~16373195
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for posting homie...
> 
> just a suggestion, try youtube instead of photobucket :dunno:
> *


they will be on youtube tonight!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2010, 12:07 AM~16372711
> *JUST LIKE WE WAS WAITING AT FRANKS AND NO OTHER HOPPERS SHOWED UP EXCEPT GORDO.........WE HOP RAIN OR SHINE HOMMIE IF WE WAS LATE WE WAS LATE CALL IT WHAT U WANT PIMPIN WE HOPPED N IM SURE PEOPLE AT THE SHOW KNEW WE WAS GONNA HOP AT THE SHOP CUZ THE WORD GOT AROUND!
> *


Nice

Shiiiit, I guess I was at the wrong place at the wrong time hommie...

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2010, 12:37 AM~16373010
> *NON SHOP vs SHOP STREET HOPPERS!
> 
> *


As for the Non Shop Hoppers and Shop Hoppers.....
Their all Street Hoppers!!!!!
The differents is you got Single pump, Double pump and now Radical.....
And it does'nt matter who builds them!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2010, 10:15 AM~16375678
> *As for the Non Shop Hoppers and Shop Hoppers.....
> Their all Street Hoppers!!!!!
> The differents is you got Single pump, Double pump and now Radical.....
> ...


Whats up Homie. the Rain fucked it all up but that is cool. We had a good time anyway and drank a couple of Coronas!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave: Whats up az? which one of you ordered this weather? :scrutinize: :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *WE DOING IT "BIG" IN 2010
> 
> LETS HOPE THE WEATHER WILL COOPERATE!!! :biggrin: SEE ALL YOU RIDERS OUT THERE!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jan 22 2010, 08:05 AM~16374277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Good words.... :thumbsup:

:drama: As long as you don't get into the "shocks/no shocks, baby lockup/60inch lockup, paint/no paint, chrome/no chrome, etc etc... You're right... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 12:31 PM~16376941
> *:thumbsup: Good words.... :thumbsup:
> 
> :drama: As long as you don't get into the "shocks/no shocks, baby lockup/60inch lockup, paint/no paint, chrome/no chrome, etc etc... You're right... :biggrin:
> *


And Bags/No Bags!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2010, 02:13 PM~16377316
> *And Bags/No Bags!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2010, 02:13 PM~16377316
> *And Bags/No Bags!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


luna has a double pump!!!! wait i mean double comps! lol Wassup Tio Luna


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 22 2010, 02:29 PM~16377447
> *luna has a double pump!!!! wait i mean double comps! lol Wassup  Tio Luna
> *



:biggrin: DON'T YOU MEAN TATA LUNA!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2010, 02:13 PM~16377316
> *And Bags/No Bags!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


hno: Why you gotta start shit Tata? :drama:

Oh I forgot... Piston/no Piston :0 :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 02:39 PM~16377556
> *hno: Why you gotta start shit Tata? :drama:
> 
> Oh I forgot... Piston/no Piston :0 :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:run: :run: :run: :run: 2,500 POSTS!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16377652
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run: 2,500 POSTS!!!!!!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:thumbsup: Congrats... need a couple more posts and you'll be where I'm at :biggrin:

Where's the Friday pics? :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 01:57 PM~16377732
> *:thumbsup: Congrats... need a couple more posts and you'll be where I'm at :biggrin:
> 
> Where's the Friday pics? :dunno:
> *


He would catch you, but he is too busy in the Cabaret looking and not posting!!! :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: :dunno: :werd: :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 21 2010, 09:21 PM~16370436
> *ill buy the 1st oe you buy the second 1 homie :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16377970
> *He would catch you, but he is too busy in the Cabaret looking and not posting!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :boink:
> *


His hands are busy? :dunno:


At least one right?







:happysad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 03:03 PM~16378213
> *His hands are busy? :dunno:
> At least one right?
> 
> ...


Where the lube?? :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2010, 11:08 PM~16372077


Wassup homie!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :sprint:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

As for the Non Shop Hoppers and Shop Hoppers.....
Their all Street Hoppers!!!!!
The differents is you got Single pump, Double pump and now Radical.....
And it does'nt matter who builds them!!!!!</span> 
[/quote]
WEASELS TWO CENTS DIDNT MATTER BRO......HES COMING OUT IN 2010 WITH 70'z RULES...........BUT LOOK WHAT I FOUND.....*INTERESTING*...HMMMMMM
KNIGHTS IMAGE *CAR SHOP * " STREET CARS ONLY !!
<img src=\'http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac146/teamblowme/05-31-200920.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac146/teamblowme/SD534247.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac146/teamblowme/SD533568.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac146/teamblowme/noweight5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WOULDNT U SAY THATS A <span style=\'color:red\'>*SHOP* WITH OUT THE WALLS N ROOF?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Everybodys on here!!!!!
Big Ben, Compitas, Chileo, Trouble, Henry, Homie's from New Vision, New Image and many more!!!!!!
On the back of the DVD....
These clubs logos are presented: Old School,Majestics,Intruders,Phoenix Riderz,Unity,Street Kings and New Visions!!!!
Keep in mind this DVD is selling across the nation!!!!
You can find them now at "Old School City" & "Ragz" at Metro Center. </span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ, Well im at home just enjoying an ice cold budlight in my new...............























































































IDENTITY KOOZIE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Whats up AZ, Well im at home just enjoying an ice cold budlight in my new...............
> 
> IDENTITY KOOZIE
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Whats up AZ, Well im at home just enjoying an ice cold budlight in my new...............
> >
> > IDENTITY KOOZIE
> >
> ...


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16380472
> *Whats up AZ, Well im at home just enjoying an ice cold budlight in my new...............
> 
> IDENTITY KOOZIE
> ...


'sup BigMandoAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> > Whats up AZ, Well im at home just enjoying an ice cold budlight in my new...............
> >
> > IDENTITY KOOZIE
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 22 2010, 08:07 PM~16380575
> *'sup BigMandoAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just drinking homie! whats new!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 22 2010, 08:09 PM~16380611
> *just drinking homie! whats new!!!!!
> *


nada homie,just chilling at the house drinking a CORONA to relax!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 22 2010, 08:14 PM~16380669
> *nada homie,just chilling at the house drinking a CORONA to relax!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, thats what im talking about


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up mando , compita, Luna? 
Hey Luna did you hit fuegos tonight? What's the crowd like on fridays?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 22 2010, 08:18 PM~16380724
> *What up mando , compita, Luna?
> Hey Luna did you hit fuegos tonight? What's the crowd like on fridays?
> *


'sup j_mann whats new homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup clemente?? thanks alot for helping me out today homie, i really appreciate it bro!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 22 2010, 12:40 AM~16373030
> *
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 22 2010, 08:22 PM~16380775
> *'sup j_mann whats new homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Just chillin waiting to see whats going down this weekend..

Tu Sabes


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

ooooh, Shiiiiiiit AZ side gente... I just got off of work and went to frys, and they have the 24 packs of BUD, BUDLIGHT for only 14.99..... I had to tell some one who appreciates a good beer bargin. Less money on beer = more money for tha rides....

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16377970
> *He would catch you, but he is too busy in the Cabaret looking and not posting!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :boink:
> *



 :angry:  :angry:  :angry: I THOUGHTS WE WAS HOMIES AL-MANDO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 02:57 PM~16377732
> *:thumbsup: Congrats... need a couple more posts and you'll be where I'm at :biggrin:
> 
> Where's the Friday pics? :dunno:
> *



:0 :0 :0 MORE LIKE 11,000 POSTS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 22 2010, 04:03 PM~16378213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 22 2010, 11:09 PM~16382505
> *:0  :0  :0 MORE LIKE 11,000 POSTS!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: You can do it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16382616
> *:cheesy: You can do it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16381841
> *ooooh, Shiiiiiiit  AZ side gente... I just got off of work and went to frys, and they have the 24 packs of BUD, BUDLIGHT for only 14.99..... I had to tell some one who appreciates a good beer bargin. Less money on beer = more money for tha rides....
> 
> :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :x: :h5: :drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 22 2010, 03:38 PM~16378005
> *sounds like a plan :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 23 2010, 01:04 AM~16383208
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


what you doing?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 23 2010, 01:29 AM~16383423
> *what you doing?
> *


just got home i was drinking a couple of beers dawg and you?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 23 2010, 01:31 AM~16383443
> *just got home i was drinking a couple of beers dawg and you?
> *


JUST WOKE UP :biggrin: DRINKING A BEER


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

whats good AZ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn Gato! That's was a badass fucking bachelor last nite! Too bad you didn't go! Lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>I can't make it Ese because of a side job. Need the $$$$ i'am not working homie.  
Anyway our wedding gift to you was helping you vatos out at the car wash. Drink up...
Be merry!!!!!
LUV YOU CARNAL......_


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ANY HOPS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND OR ANYBODY WANNA HOP TODAY OR TOMMOROW? Jus got word that THE BLACK REGAL is charged n ready for a *DOUBLE PUMP *& da YELLOW & MAROON REGAL is ready for any *SINGLE PUMPS *that are ready to step up!,.................need sum action!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 23 2010, 11:26 AM~16385525
> *ANY HOPS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND OR ANYBODY WANNA HOP TODAY OR TOMMOROW? Jus got word that THE BLACK REGAL is charged n ready for a DOUBLE PUMP & da YELLOW & MAROON REGAL is ready for any SINGLE PUMPS that are ready to step up!,.................need sum action!
> *


x2  lets do this....


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 23 2010, 11:26 AM~16385525
> *ANY HOPS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND OR ANYBODY WANNA HOP TODAY OR TOMMOROW? Jus got word that THE BLACK REGAL is charged n ready for a DOUBLE PUMP & da YELLOW & MAROON REGAL is ready for any SINGLE PUMPS that are ready to step up!,.................need sum action!
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 23 2010, 11:26 AM~16385525
> *ANY HOPS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND OR ANYBODY WANNA HOP TODAY OR TOMMOROW? Jus got word that THE BLACK REGAL is charged n ready for a DOUBLE PUMP & da YELLOW & MAROON REGAL is ready for any SINGLE PUMPS that are ready to step up!,.................need sum action!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anyone know what it cost to get the whitewalls extended on 155/80/13


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Went to Gatos Wedding. Now were at his reception! We caravaned from Central n Southern to Gilbert n Main! The party has Jus Begun!! Me n Mando snuk in beers!! Pics coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anything going on tomorrow?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn it's freezing in Show Low. Had to drive through pouring rain and snow.It sucked :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 23 2010, 05:04 PM~16387865
> *Went to Gatos Wedding.  Now were at his reception! We caravaned from Central n Southern to Gilbert n  Main! The party has Jus Begun!! Me n Mando snuk in beers!! Pics coming soon! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 23 2010, 02:48 PM~16387323
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Homie!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

its dead in here tonight....I should of went to the reception, that where its happening. Sorry gato had to take care of my son


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16381537
> *whats sup clemente?? thanks alot for helping me out today homie, i really appreciate it bro!!!!
> *


Anytime homies helping homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2010, 03:02 PM~16365893
> *Qvole AZ
> *



congrats on your wedding homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 23 2010, 01:43 AM~16383534
> *JUST WOKE UP :biggrin:  DRINKING A BEER
> *


pinche wayno :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 23 2010, 05:16 PM~16387953
> *Anything going on tomorrow?
> *


HOPEFULLY SUM HOPPING AT LONG WONGS..... *TEAM BLOW ME *IS READY FOR ANY CHALLENGERS. WE WILL BE THERE BTWEEN 7 n 8...........LETS C WAT U CAN DO CHALLENGERS! THAT INCLUDES U TO WEASEL.....LETS HAVE SUM FUN TOMMOROW NITE! :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 23 2010, 11:59 PM~16391474
> *HOPEFULLY SUM HOPPING AT LONG WONGS..... TEAM BLOW ME IS READY FOR ANY CHALLENGERS. WE WILL BE THERE BTWEEN 7 n 8...........LETS C WAT U CAN DO CHALLENGERS! THAT INCLUDES U TO WEASEL.....LETS HAVE SUM FUN TOMMOROW NITE!  :biggrin:
> *


ay holmes were your juiced ride??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jan 23 2010, 11:26 AM~16385525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Jan 24 2010, 12:22 AM~16391613
> *ay holmes were your juiced ride??
> *


AHHHHHHHH BRO U CALLED MY BLUFF.....IM WORKING ON THIS GOTTA GET THE 13z REAL SOON AS SOON AS I PAY THEM OFF OF LAYAWAY! THIS IS A RECENT PIC AT ENCANTO!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :drama:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 24 2010, 03:50 AM~16392247
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  hell yeah
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> can't wait!!!!!!
> *


 :420: :wow: :420: don't you ever sleep, ben? :420: :wow: :420:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 05:15 AM~16392353
> *AHHHHHHHH BRO U CALLED MY BLUFF.....IM WORKING ON THIS GOTTA GET THE 13z REAL SOON AS SOON AS I PAY THEM OFF OF LAYAWAY! THIS IS A RECENT PIC AT ENCANTO!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 62 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2010, 08:47 AM~16392806
> *bad ass 62 :biggrin:
> *


:twak: That's a 63 with a 62 front clip 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 24 2010, 09:09 AM~16392903
> *:twak: That's a 63 with a 62 front clip
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:
> *


 :wow: i did not even notice that :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Gonna be a good day looking nice outside its sunday and I get to cruise again .......GOOD DAY !!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2010, 09:35 AM~16393105
> *Gonna be a good day looking nice outside its sunday and I get to cruise again .......GOOD DAY !!! :cheesy:
> *


All you mofos looking badass cruising after the wedding!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2010, 09:35 AM~16393105
> *Gonna be a good day looking nice outside its sunday and I get to cruise again .......GOOD DAY !!! :cheesy:
> *


lets caravan to the southside


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 24 2010, 09:52 AM~16393236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my meeting is at 630 at long wongs will probably cruise out around 515 or so . let me know


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16393346
> *Thanks , We had a blast !! Cant wait to see the pics of us shutting central down !!
> my meeting is at 630 at long wongs will probably cruise out around 515 or so . let me know
> *


Ill call u, I was thinking of heading out about 5ish


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 10:11 AM~16393357
> *Ill call u, I was thinking of heading out about 5ish
> *


ok that should work , gotta clean the el camino up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16393346
> *Thanks , We had a blast !! Cant wait to see the pics of us shutting central down !!
> 
> *



ill get some posted later today, but here is one of my favorites from yesterday!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16393393
> *ill get some posted later today, but here is one of my favorites from yesterday!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   wheres the picture ??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[/quote]

64 Homie! :wow:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

>


64 Homie! :wow:
[/quote]
THats NO 64 you may wanna go double check thats a 63 with a 62 front clip !!! KNIGHTSTALKER already confirmed that


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16393393
> *ill get some posted later today, but here is one of my favorites from yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


THat pic is sic!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

>


64 Homie! :wow:
[/quote]
U TELL THEM ESE! a 4 with a 4 front clip..........


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anyone need 155/80/13 tires with ext whitewalls? They have about 85% thread off the rear so not wore on sides.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[/quote]

_64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 10:30 AM~16393498
> *anyone need 155/80/13 tires with ext whitewalls? They have about 85% thread off the rear so not wore on sides.
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

>


_64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:
[/quote]
you got it all mixed up . you dont see the bubble top on 63 with a 62 front clip ?? you have to look past the guy real hard (no ****)


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 10:34 AM~16393525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I only have 2, better get em for spares if you have ext whitewalls now.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:


you got it all mixed up . you dont see the bubble top on 63 with a 62 front clip ?? you have to look past the guy real hard (no ****)
[/quote]


Oh I see.....that I dont care :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:


you got it all mixed up . you dont see the bubble top on 63 with a 62 front clip ?? you have to look past the guy real hard (no ****)
[/quote]
SO THIS CAR IS MODIFIED? hmmmmmmmmm :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:


you got it all mixed up . you dont see the bubble top on 63 with a 62 front clip ?? you have to look past the guy real hard (no ****)
[/quote]
ASK LAY IT LOW SECURITY......BEN WHAT DO U THINK HOMMIE?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> you got it all mixed up . you dont see the bubble top on 63 with a 62 front clip ?? you have to look past the guy real hard (no ****)


SO THIS CAR IS MODIFIED? hmmmmmmmmm :dunno:
[/quote]
it looks like a street car not a shop car :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 10:42 AM~16393587
> *
> ASK LAY IT LOW SECURITY......BEN WHAT DO U THINK HOMMIE?
> *


this is all bullshit, i think it's a piece of shit cause its a four door!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




TOP FLIGHT OF THE WORLD!!!!!

this aint no game,,,,,,, i dont do this for fun!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

This is badass


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: What up AZ side...bout to grub on some Denny's breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 10:49 AM~16393654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 05:15 AM~16392353
> *AHHHHHHHH BRO U CALLED MY BLUFF.....IM WORKING ON THIS GOTTA GET THE 13z REAL SOON AS SOON AS I PAY THEM OFF OF LAYAWAY! THIS IS A RECENT PIC AT ENCANTO!
> 
> 
> ...


but it is a 4 with a 4 front end and 4 doors :barf: :barf: :barf: 


and mike your pants are too tight!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 24 2010, 10:47 AM~16393630
> *this is all bullshit, i think it's a piece of shit cause its a four door!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TOP FLIGHT OF THE WORLD!!!!!
> 
> ...


OH SO UR CLOWNING MY 4 ESE? CAUSE IT GOTS 2 EXTRA DOORS WOULDNT THAT MAKE THE VALUE GO UP? U C IM ALL SERIOUS STANDING NEXT TO IT CUZ I THOUGHT I HAD A GOLD MINE!

MIKE EPPS WAS FUNNIER THEN SHIT ON FRIDAY AT THE IMPROV......


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> you got it all mixed up . you dont see the bubble top on 63 with a 62 front clip ?? you have to look past the guy real hard (no ****)


SO THIS CAR IS MODIFIED? hmmmmmmmmm :dunno:
[/quote]

You got it all wrong its a TRANSFORMER.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 10:51 AM~16393670
> *OH SO UR CLOWNING MY 4 ESE? CAUSE IT GOTS 2 EXTRA DOORS WOULDNT THAT MAKE THE VALUE GO UP? U C IM ALL SERIOUS STANDING NEXT TO IT CUZ I THOUGHT I HAD A GOLD MINE!
> 
> MIKE EPPS WAS FUNNIER THEN SHIT ON FRIDAY AT THE IMPROV......
> *


damn he was here???? shit i was looking forward to checking that out!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 24 2010, 10:51 AM~16393669
> *but it is a 4 with a 4 front end and 4 doors :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> and mike your pants are too tight!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WORE MY SKINNY JEANS FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 10:56 AM~16393717
> *I WORE MY SKINNY JEANS FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT!
> *


jajajaja you said skinny jeans!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

IHOP HERE I COME!!!! all you can eat pancakes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16393393
> *ill get some posted later today, but here is one of my favorites from yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 24 2010, 11:01 AM~16393756
> *IHOP HERE I COME!!!! all you can eat pancakes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: They got all u can eat pancakes at Denny's too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> 64 Homie! :wow:


U TELL THEM ESE! a 4 with a 4 front clip..........
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: I think me and gzking spend too much time in OFFTOPIC


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> U TELL THEM ESE! a 4 with a 4 front clip..........


:roflmao: :roflmao: I think me and gzking spend too much time in OFFTOPIC 
[/quote]
:yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 24 2010, 10:19 AM~16393404
> *
> 64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's [/i] :happysad:
> *


:wow: :scrutinize: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jan 24 2010, 10:42 AM~16393594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Co-signed! :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone know where i can pick some 16" cylinders up locally ?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Jan 24 2010, 12:22 AM~16391613
> *ay holmes were your juiced ride??
> *


He don't need juice, when he's rolling on 20's :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 24 2010, 11:48 AM~16394141
> *He don't need juice, when he's rolling on 20's :0
> *


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anyone want the full collection of eastside story and underground oldies


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 12:20 PM~16394418
> *anyone want the full collection of eastside story and underground oldies
> *



HOW MUCH


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY CARWASHERS TODAY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

another from yesterday!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IM TAKING BETS ON THE SAINTS VIKINGS GAME.......WHOS DOWN?.......I GOT THE SAINTS...HIT ME UP


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Anything interesting going on today??


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*NEW LOOK FOR SUPREME SITE!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 03:43 PM~16394589
> *another from yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


*
SWEET PIC MANDO!! REALLY NICE HOMIE!!!*


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 12:20 PM~16394418
> *anyone want the full collection of eastside story and underground oldies
> *


for free ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!i will take them!!! i'm just in gilbert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Tired of the same old party, same Djs and the same mainstream music? Try this Underground show with a strong Latino Vibe. DON'T MISS OUT,LAST SHOW SOLD OUT!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jan 24 2010, 02:02 PM~16395145
> *Anything interesting going on today??
> *


Long Wongs central and southern around 7pm


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright thanks for the info


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 24 2010, 08:09 AM~16392903
> *:twak: That's a 63 with a 62 front clip
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:
> *


I like the White walls on that Monte!! :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2010, 12:20 PM~16394418
> *anyone want the full collection of eastside story and underground oldies
> *


only have 2 sets left, will be at long wongs later


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 24 2010, 10:08 AM~16393809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A 64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

a couple shots from yesterday....


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 24 2010, 04:14 PM~16396200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking pics USO !!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 24 2010, 04:09 PM~16396159
> *THIS IS A 64!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: They shaved off the back doors? :0


:drama: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 24 2010, 04:14 PM~16396200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pix Uce! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIG M in the house!!!!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 05:15 AM~16392353
> *AHHHHHHHH BRO U CALLED MY BLUFF.....IM WORKING ON THIS GOTTA GET THE 13z REAL SOON AS SOON AS I PAY THEM OFF OF LAYAWAY! THIS IS A RECENT PIC AT ENCANTO!
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT ASS 4 MIKE HAHA WHATS UP WITH ALL THESE OTHER FOOLS HATING ON YOUR RIDE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 3 Members: Knightstalker, smiley_62, idogg

Sup Isaac? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 05:19 PM~16396692
> *BIG M in the house!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Wish I could've been there with the homies... :happysad:

Congrats Gato...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Is n e one going to long wongs after the game?? Or is n e out there now?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 24 2010, 07:55 PM~16398123
> *Is n e one going to long wongs after the game?? Or is n e out there now?
> *



There is some people out here....Compita is out here waiting for ANY CHALLENGERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2010, 08:14 PM~16398378
> *There is some people out here....Compita is out here waiting for ANY CHALLENGERS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Kool, kool, Ima head out there and see if n e body shows up to hop!!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jan 24 2010, 08:18 PM~16398442
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


whats up compa :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2010, 08:14 PM~16398378
> *There is some people out here....Compita is out here waiting for ANY CHALLENGERS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol @ CHALLENGERS....WE R GONNA C IN A BIT!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 08:29 PM~16398609
> *lol @ CHALLENGERS....WE R GONNA C IN A BIT!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Long Wongs is poppin 2nite :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

So is Franks car now a street car since he Repaired it on the streets ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: Props for breaking then fixing it and still stand bumper . And the mazda was looking good out there also . I think it was to damm cold to be out there let alone hopping :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 24 2010, 04:09 PM~16396159
> *THIS IS A 64!!!  :biggrin:
> *


luna, aint that's a 63?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 24 2010, 10:38 PM~16400445
> *luna that's a 63
> *


Didn't you see "Don't be a menace" when the granny was hoppin...

They clearly said it was a "six foe" :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2010, 10:13 PM~16400046
> *So is Franks car now a street car since he Repaired it on the streets ???  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Props for breaking then fixing it and still stand bumper . And the mazda was looking good out there also . I think it was to damm cold to be out there let alone hopping  :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT BRO........WE CUM PREPAIRED AND NEVER HAVE EXCUSES.... :biggrin: .....SO WHO WOULD U SAY TOOK THAT HOP? *TEAM BLOW ME "2010"*


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 24 2010, 10:42 PM~16400490
> *Didn't you see "Don't be a menace" when the granny was hoppin...
> 
> They clearly said it was a "six foe" :uh:
> ...


I think I missed that part? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2010, 08:14 PM~16398378
> *There is some people out here....Compita is out here waiting for a TOW TRUCK!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

here you go king :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 24 2010, 10:58 PM~16400695
> *
> 
> here you go king :wave:
> *


Thanks !! I like the pic


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHO THE HELL IS JB602?   :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C

WHY WASNT U OUT AT LONG WONGS TONIGHT WEASEL?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2010, 11:04 PM~16400783
> *WHO THE HELL IS JB602?     :dunno:
> *


Jeff with the 67


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" NOW I UNDERSTAND , WHEN YOU ALL SAY , IT IS WHAT IT IS. "

FROM WHAT I HAVE BEEN READING , I KNOW NOW THAT THE ONLY RULE
TO HOPPING IS " THAT THERE IS NO-RULES " .

AND I WILL RESPECT THAT , " SO I SAY " TO ALL OF LAYITLOW .

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS ( SHOP STREET HOPPER ) OR (NON-SHOP )
IS THIS RIGHT ? . 

ALL I KNOW IS THINGS GOT OUT OF HAND , I MAY HAVE SAID , WHAT I SAID
IN THE WRONG WAY , " A POOR CHOICE OF WORDS " AND NOW I KNOW
HOW SOME OF YOU FEEL ABOUT ME ......AND THAT'S COOL , THE TRUTH IS
THE TRUTH...BUT THAT DON'T GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT MY
CAR CLUB , " SAY WHAT YOU WANT TO SAY , ABOUT ME . NOT THE CLUB ! .

I WILL HOLD ( NO DISRESPECT ) FOR ANYBODY ON LAYITLOW AFTER ALL.

IT IS--WHAT IT IS....AND NOW I KNOW WHY , RICK AND HIS SON & WILL
STOPPED BY MY HOUSE......

AS FOR " WEASEL " BEING KICKED OFF LAYITLOW , THAT SHIT WILL NEVER
HAPPEN...
I WILL KEEP POSTING AND KEEP SAYING " WHAT UP TO THE HOMIES " ...


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jan 24 2010, 11:04 PM~16400783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBQDTK1q98g


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 11:04 PM~16400788
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> 
> ...


 " It's called working late " why do you miss me ???...


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

here's to phx's bad ass hoppers ...always bringin the show ...much respect to all you guys!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 24 2010, 11:19 PM~16400951
> *" It's  called  working late " why do you miss me ???...
> *


lmfao.........yea I miss u BOO


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 24 2010, 07:04 AM~16392503
> *:420:  :wow:  :420: don't you ever sleep, ben? :420:  :wow:  :420:
> *


internet pornography is one hell of an addiction. and if he gets help now it will definately save his eyesight :wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO A FEW NEW HOMIES.. :biggrin: 

THANK YOU FOR KICKING BACK WITH THE CAR CLUB, I HOPE YOU
DIDN'T GET TO BIG OF A HANG-OVER FROM ALL THAT BUDLITE......

" THANKS !! " CLEMENTE , ROADMASTER(95) , EUGENE , AND MARCOS.

HERE ARE THE PICTURES ,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

" SEE YOU AT THE NEXT BBQ AND BEER PARTY "


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW MESA CHAPTER MEMBER!!!


































[/quote]


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN WHEN WE BREAK DOWN!
































USING A GRINDER TO FIX THE PROBLEM..........AT THE HOP! WHO DUZ THAT?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401079
> *lmfao.........yea I miss u BOO
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

my chain and tat.
what up pops. i hate my job. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

COMPITA BROKE DOWN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602+Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn mad props to frank and team blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FRANK WANTS TO THANK THE HOMMIES THAT HELPED OUT WITH THE JACKS N TOOLS THAT WERE PROVIDED TO FIX THE CAR.....THAT WAS LOVE!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Freshly painted. Trim coming.







_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2010, 12:00 AM~16401392
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Freshly painted. Trim coming.
> 
> 
> ...


_
they miss informed you bro, that used to be my old car and when i sold it i already had that painted with all the molding, but it was ku seeing it out there again after so long!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mike, how you doing bro??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: LADY C how you been??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:11 AM~16401495
> *:wave:  LADY C  how you been??
> *



Doing a lot better now that my dad is done with all the cancer stuff.. THANK GOD!! 

How are you??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 25 2010, 12:13 AM~16401519
> *Doing a lot better now that my dad is done with all the cancer stuff.. THANK GOD!!
> 
> How are you??
> *


thats real good to hear, we all had your back with prayers!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16401553
> *thats real good to hear, we all had your back with prayers!!!
> *



Thanks you guys where awesome for being there... It helped a lot!! 

Thanks for being such a good friend to me and Knightstalker Ben.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 25 2010, 12:19 AM~16401579
> *Thanks you guys where awesome for being there... It helped a lot!!
> 
> Thanks for being such a good friend to me and Knightstalker Ben..  :biggrin:
> *


you know i got alot of love for the both of you!!!! so when are you guys gonna make it down to the BIG AZ SIDE??? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:20 AM~16401593
> *you know i got alot of love for the both of you!!!! so when are you guys gonna make it down to the BIG AZ SIDE???  :biggrin:
> *



We were trying for the show in March but it doesn't look like it's gonna happen  So hopefully we can make a special trip in the summer.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 25 2010, 12:25 AM~16401651
> *We were trying for the show in March but it doesn't look like it's gonna happen   So hopefully we can make a special trip in the summer..  :biggrin:
> *


well shit dont make it too long away, if there's anything i can do let me know!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

94sikdeville602,

whats up homie, how you been??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16401699
> *well shit dont make it too long away, if there's anything i can do let me know!!!
> *


LOL well try not too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 25 2010, 12:32 AM~16401718
> *LOL well try not too..  :biggrin:
> *


where is ruben at right now????? cabaret???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cochino!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda mi compita pues??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:08 AM~16401460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2010, 12:38 AM~16401760
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/Lovelyflakita


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401081
> *internet pornography is one hell of an addiction. and if he gets help now it will definately save his eyesight :wow:
> *


what do you want eyes sight for if you can't have this little pleasure.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16391266
> *pinche wayno :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

>


_64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:
[/quote]


BEL AIR???


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:34 AM~16401727
> *where is ruben at right now????? cabaret???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  cochino!!!
> *


No he is asleep he has to be up at 4am for work LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:guns: 



DO YOU THINK THEY WERE MAKIN SURE THE DUDE IN THE SANDRAIL WAS SAFE??? :roflmao: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _64's are more square than 63's, 62's, 61's _ :happysad:


BEL AIR???
[/quote]
may be biscayne? :dunno:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

what's up neto? when is the 62 going to be ready?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

any body know somebody to get some shirts/jackets for my company?
Don't need cheap......need quality


been looking at a few websites out of town, haven't found what I am looking for here.

thanks


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

anyone got any used 13s in good shape pm me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I need a set of chrome knockoffs. Anyone got a used set laying around that you don't need anymore let me know. Looking for 2 wing or hex in good conditon. Pm me pic and price!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 11:55 PM~16401340
> *FRANK WANTS TO THANK THE HOMMIES THAT HELPED OUT WITH THE JACKS N TOOLS THAT WERE PROVIDED TO FIX THE CAR.....THAT WAS LOVE!!
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Thats Chevy washing cars.......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :wow:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I want to thank everone to show up y pedir disculpas if I miss someone thanks for everything AZ SIDE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:34 AM~16401727
> *where is ruben at right now????? cabaret???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  cochino!!!
> *


:cheesy: 


















:run: I'm bored... Maybe I'll go check it out... :sprint:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jan 24 2010, 11:09 PM~16401476
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels
> :wave:
> *


Hey Lady How you been? Glad all is good!! :biggrin: Been a while! We see Knightstalker all the time here!! Damn I feel like he is in town!!! LOL
Take care!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 AM~16403503
> *any body know somebody to get some shirts/jackets for my company?
> Don't need cheap......need quality
> been looking at a few websites out of town, haven't found what I am looking for here.
> ...



HIT UP PHX CUSTOM TEES ON HERE TERMITE
HE DOES GOOD WORK BROTHA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 25 2010, 04:54 PM~16407704
> *Hey Lady How you been?  Glad all is good!! :biggrin: Been a while! We see Knightstalker all the time here!! Damn I feel like he is in town!!! LOL
> Take care!
> *


:biggrin: AZ Side is my home away from home TaTa! 

Thought you knew 

Plus I can't give up the #1 spot that easily... :ninja:

INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
Ben'sCustomWheels 2416
TROUBLE 2219
JEN IN PHX 1856
357IN602 1777
Art Buck 1643
big ray 1523
BigMandoAZ 1465
locdownmexikan 1461
azmobn06 1397
MANDOS69C/10 1346
OGPLAYER 1089
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
MARINATE 812
lil ese 764
smiley_62 750
DeeLoc 709
unity_mike 640
LADY C 618
DIRTY SOUTH 592
YOUNG ROGUE 577
Lowrider Style CC 527
Lunas64 503
remione1 459
Cadi4life 428
ARIZA70 412
gzking 403
PHX CUSTOM TEES 396
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 326
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 286
GLENDALE GRL 285
BIGRICHSPIRIT 280
I. K. Rico 266
RedDog 261
PURO CERVANTES 253
Twiins 236
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 215
compita 199
azroller 197
PHXKSTM 191
Riderz-4-Life 187
MISS *V* 183
87CADDY 174
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
PHXROJOE 166
djsire 158
ROLL'N 156
New-Image-soldier 150
sixninebuicks 145
mxcn_roc 143
HATERADE 142
4DA 8O5 137
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
94sikdeville602 132
hoppers602 132
UNTOUCHABLE1 126
D.J. Midnite 126
purecandy az 119
beanerman 119
LUXURY 114
gibby64 112
toons 112
MonteLoko87 109
BIG NICK 109
cadillac jay 104
kraz13 97
Nacho Individuals LA 95
unity1963 95
KING OF AZ!!! 93
BIGBODY96 92
tyrone_rolls_a_85 92
Teamblowme602 90
big boy 1 87
robs68 84
Fleetwood Rider 84
blaklak96 83
kiakirk007 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 80
MR_NAW_T_1 80
ROLLERZ_47 76
Mr.Andres 74
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
TOP GUN 70
Techniquesphx 68
calaveras73 67
purpl7duece 65
henry castillo 65
Loco Yesca 62
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
phx rider 61
EASTSIDA 59
BIG I FROM AZ 59
#1stunna 57
UPINSMOKE602 55
MC83 54
rd62rdstr 52
regal85 52
jsobera 52
ForeverMobinChevys 51
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
AZGTIMIN64 49
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 49
j_mann 48
Mistah.Martinez 48
Maricoparider 48
SPIRITRUNNER74 47
hrojop2 47
CDIDDY 46
smiley602 45
SPIRIT 62 45
cutlass.hopper 44
big86ben 41
todamadre c.c 41
custom 41
PHXRollin 40
chilango's-67 40
62wildcat 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
armando martinez 39
602 Monte 38
mando 38
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
primer665 37
Ryder IV Life 36
dads86regal 36
seicerodos 36
RO 4 LIFE 35
neto 65 35
ragtop73 35
GAME TIME 34
DIPPINIT 33
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
cutlass_rider 32
FOOLISH ONE 31
WUTITDU 31
4_ever_green 30
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
AZ WAR CHIEF 30
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 30
INSTIGATORR 30
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
Crazy Cutty 29
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
p dogg 27
knightowl480 27
M in Avondale 27
t_durden 27
azrdr 27
BackyardAZ 27
WhoinAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
genuine 26
CHUCKS66 25
Big Roach Hydros 25
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
Galaxieriderz 24
SpyCam 23
64sub 23
PHX_DIPPIN 23
BIGGATO799 22
JMCUSTOMS1 22
AZs finest13 21
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
HOE81 21
dodgers_fan 21
HYPNOTIC87 21
true rider 20
TonyO 20
BIGTONY 20
Howard 20
DISTINGUISHED1 19
COOLIDGE4LIFE 19
dippin84cutty 19
Infamous James 19
87LUXURY 19
montecarlo1987ls 18
mesa 480 18
CLEMENTE 18
*ROLLERZONLY* 18
A Rod 18
Black86Cutty 18
kandylac 17
bighomies 17
1983 lincoln 16
chubsdaddycustoms 16
mal_602chick 16
Toro 16
74 RAG 16
All Out Customs 15
"spokes" 15
worldwidesetup 15
rollerzonlypimp 15
BLVD66 15
Christina_602 15
LOS de BLE 15
UceGiggles 15
GREEN EYED MEX 15
showandgo 15
goose 15
nigdawg 15
B O L O 15
Big Worm 14
gordobig818 14
MAKEITHAPPEN 14
8Monte5 14
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 13
AzRockabilly.net 13
RIDERCHRONICLES 13
WYNER23 13
simp64 13
jusbcuz 13
KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST 13
o g switchman 12
1 LO 64 12
thestrongsurvive 12
ART LOKS 12
GRUMPY36 12
Big nene 1 12
Ihop 12
Gotti 12
SPIRIT602 12
Dookie&J-Bone 11
51gjr 11
oldskool 62 11
LIL PHX 11
phoenixaz1966 11
MARIO_B 11
BIG M GLENDALE AZ 11
CoupeDeville 11
backyard boogie cc 11
OneStopCustoms 11
wally dogg 10
soyguera13 10
tonedox1 10
NEW VISION C.C 10
RIDERZ NETWORK 10
MelaPelan 10
Payasomm 10
51TROKITA 9
bigal602 9
CHEVYMAN480 9
EL GALLO ***** 9
520_low 9
DEMENTED_1 9
SweetSunshine 9
JM0NEY 9
LUV THE ROLLERZ 9
childsplay69 9
MIKEYMIKE 9
aztecgrease 9
CADDY92480 9
hemet602 9
CHRISSY 8
925eastbayrider 8
AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E 8
gcareaga 8
rgarcia15928 8
mal602_chick 8
PURO_VILLA 8
clopz 8
money addiction 8
mr impala 8
jayteenaz 8
Pitirijas 8
AZTROKITA 8
blueice1 8
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 8
rc4life 8
LINCOLNSAL 8
CUTLASS BOYZ 8
Certified Ryda 8
diablo_js 7
ricardo hernandez 7
1VATO64 7
Dirty Pirate 7
WEST KOAST 7
HATER623 7
roadmaster95 7
slamed64 7
CHINA MAN 818 7
D-LO GET LO 7
CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 7
lowlife62 7
Pure Xtc 6
lowrider style 623 6
SIDEKICK 6
EndLess 6
BIG DAN VALLES 6
patrickpina 6
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
THE REAL BIG M 6
*MISS V* 6
TopDogg 6
bigentmagazine 6
~TRU~ 6
AZ state-city CG 6
JOHN818 6
JB602 6
E 6
streetwerx 6
POPEYE4RMGT 6
BIGHAPPY55 5
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 5
shotcaller818 5
FANTAZMA 5
INTIMADATOR 5
Biz-MN 5
INSTAFAKER 5
ShibbyShibby 5
MikeS 5
MARIJUANO602 5
MICC 5
screwed up loco 5
Cadillac305 5
enrique 5
grand natinal 84 5
project V 64 5
L-BABY 5
PHXTEESHIRTS 4
CRAZY GIRL 4
RAG3ROY 4
phoeniximpala 4
DJLATIN 4
THA LIFE 4
The Perfect Sin 4
Coupe`s and Z's 4
JROCK 4
THROAT-YOGURT 4
frestyle00 4
MIDWESTJP 4
LA CURA 4
$ 4
ro g-town 4
el cadillac 4
playboyoftha602 4
1966rag 4
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 4
truucha 4
96BIG_BODY 4
phxpromotionsgroup 4
az63 4
CUPCAKES 4
68impalaondubz 4
1989ltc 4
Cadillac Chris 4
Catalyzed 4
alonzo 4
BIGRUBE644 4
dub4lac 4
BlueBerry 4
butterbeam 3
lilwill1999 3
suavecitoone 3
manic mechanics 3
BLVD 3
Raider1911 3
47bombita 3
sand1 3
G-RIDER602 3
daddyworld 3
drop64ss 3
azlow4life 3
lnap 3
Stickz 3
1mexikan 3
Ryan K 3
Longroof64 3
nlykeflynn 3
hoodstar 3
FULLYCLOWNIN 3
El Capitan 3
CANDYRED85 3
ElGalloNegro86 3
GrimeyGrady 3
REAL4LIFE CC 3
STL_PETEY_G 3
~RO DANNY~ 3
BIG D 3
87 CALI DREAMIN' 3
MyDimonsChine 3
DREEGZ 3
sleepyg602 3
Juan_Gotti 3
majesticsogvic 3
elognegro 3
kuruption109 3
Keepit-real 3
GRUMPY 3
dequanp1979 3
MUFASA 3
CHYIMPALA69 3
cholamartinez 3
Laidback 3
gabegonzales1 3
D.R.A. 3
Baggd4x4blazer 3
jojo 3
brn2ridelo 3
exprtrdr 3
1968custom 3
Flex Dogg 3
az71monte 3
grande64 3
GOODTIMER 3
PHXDOORMAN 3
WALT CUSTOMS 2
INSTAGATORR 2
Impala00 2
BAD_INTENTIONS 2
plague 2
85 monte 2
Jeff_360 2
mustangsalli 2
MEXICANPOISON 2
~HeavenSent~ 2
ANDY VALLES 2
pinche chico 2
booboobaby 2
LINCOLN91 2
Exquisite_pres 2
Raguness 2
Bajito93 2
az-smilie 2
NEWLIFE ELA 2
ch3cy67 2
97TownCar 2
customizer 2
showoff85 2
supercoolguy 2
CARNALES CAR CLUB 2
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2
UNITY 2
nvmenaz 2
rick a vieja 2
aftermathfan 2
PUPPETP13 2
2low 2
VicCruzer 2
ridin505style 2
The Real D-Eazy 2
GOODTIMES CC 2
jr602 2
chillanjr 2
84CoupeDe 2
BombaAussieStyle 2
G_KRALY 2
LVdroe 2
Eazy 2
robin 2
CaRLAnGaS13 2
UNFORGIVEN 2
siccmonte79 2
bangbackbumper 2
George LA HARBOR 2
DanielDucati 2
D.J.Midnite 2
pussywagon 2
jaemanadero 2
r.duarte82cutty 2
.TERRY. 2
%candy mobile% 2
orchid66ragss 2
creaper 2
ICECOLD63 2
xicanogrease 2
Cadillac_Phx 2
ILUVMY82 2
ss52o 2
troy1979 2
coupedup 2
LSTYLER 2
PLayb0y_HuNNi3 2
*357in602* 2
GG58 2
Six-o-two 2
big nuts 2
AGONY 2
BigBoi 1 2
coastal_cruiser 2
Mr JuleZ 2
ROBERTO G 2
bthang64 2
El Volo 2
keepitcandy 2
customiced 2
MAMI-D* 2
HITHARD 2
DUVAL 2
GABINO 2
smoothhoneypot 2
juice1 2
Az Lowrider 2
SLAMNFX 2
Mideast 2
naptownregal 2
GHETTO BLUES 2
grifo602 2
-LAFFY TAFFY- 2
bumpercheckin 2
KEEPING IT REAL 2
One Luv 2
48VoltTownCar 2
mycutty 2
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 2
cadillachopper 2
tha505 2
HustlerSpank 2
StreetStyleL.A 2
luis602 2
scarfacepacino 2
AZ CONNECTION 2
redsproseries 1
Subwoofer 1
natcal21 1
BETUCANTDOITLIKEME 1
xoticpt 1
hearse 1
OGDinoe1 1
lows305 1
47_CHEVY 1
In My Blood 1
2nd_2_None 1
MÍķłõ ÌÍ 1
copapaint 1
ricndaregal 1
pcastaneda 1
cold hard cash 1
Combat K9 Inc 1
jcardenas602 1
elco1976 1
[email protected] 1
bonafidecc4life 1
Dressed2Impress 1
lowlinc93 1
LilMarty54 1
87lsmonte 1
Yogi 1
AzsMostHated 1
change.three 1
Mondizee 1
REAL4LIFECC 1
B_A_RIDER 1
Perro 1
killacadi 1
USOAK4LIFE 1
arizonalow 1
The Truth 1
BIG LUX 1
TOPFAN 1
wax 1
EL PECADOR 1
MY85TOY PHX AZ 1
~NUEVO MEXICO~ 1
ed1983 1
losv20 1
AZDAISY 1
Jinx64 1
C.E.O of LIMITED 1
fesboogie 1
doughboy93 1
FUEGO 1
streetrider 1
westcoast_lowlow 1
nicolewh85 1
REV. chuck 1
g-espinoza 1
monte88 1
ghost1 1
biggevel 1
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1
Deep West 1
AllHustle NoLove 1
FORGIVEN 1
The Snowman 1
axle13 1
MACHETE 1
DDCC83 1
FATBOY818 1
tony's #1lady 1
KhakiPants 1
CHONGATOR 1
3L V4T0 1
Spanky 1
SDBaller 1
UFAMEA 1
SJDEUCE 1
HOODLIUM Motorsports 1
CHICAGORIDER 1
legacylac 1
NACHO LIBRE 1
HEFTY REGAL 82 1
TOOF DEVILLE 1
CCE_GiRL 1
HUEY HEFNER 1
LacTre 1
indycapri 1
Mr cortez 1
G Style 1
JayZero 1
EPISTOL"44" 1
Scarface_402 1
Grand_Marquis_82 1
MADMAX4 1
La Raza CC SouthAZ 1
las_crucez 1
BOUNDEDC.C 1
blkvatonda93caddy 1
hard2get 1
Bubbz 1
Tradions_CO-719 1
80chevy 1
Tad Ducket 1
STR8CLOWNIN 1
festersbaddream 1
cuttydippin 1
JohnnieAZ 1
Lord Goofy 1
mortalkombat2 1
DuezPaid 1
bigdogz 1
deejay 1
trodder 1
9d9...ro4life 1
clever.girl51 1
big 1
Glassed Out 1
ONECLEANREGAL 1
g-bo 1
chore1977 1
w(o)(o)h(o)(o). 1
BIG_LOS 1
Bumper 2 Bumper 1
CaliLow 1
LatinaGina 1
lowsyda_9mm 1
TROUBLESOME 1
rookiefromcali 1
KLIQUE64 1
sic713 1
filg_70chev 1
Whooliganz 1
THE PETE-STA 1
Homie Styln 1
el snowman 1
lincolnaholic 1
shortydoowop138 1
rotten03 1
DevineLocz 1
MR. OBSESSION 1
stayfresh726 1
DOUBLE-V BABY 1
not US or THEM 1
AZ D.D. 64 1
Mr. Ooh Wee 1
86cutt 1
MIRACLE 1
myty 1
Lil-Nme 1
1BADD85 1
firmelows 1
dittylopez 1
Chevillacs 1
el fred 1
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 1
low01 1
rollin 70's 1
Angel/Techniques 1
BigButta63 1
juiceman 1
BiGJaY 1
six 2 1
CADILLACIN 1
TRIGGER 1
impalalow 1
locotoys 1
Velveeta00 1
indyzmosthated 1
bigpops915 1
DUKE CITY RO 1
donkeydotcom 1
Short Dogg 1
Passion 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
Cadillac Mack 1
ENGRAVER 1
EX214GIRL 1
chi-sexy8 1
coco3577 1
Laid Magazine 1
rickrock 1
SWITCH_RIDAH 1
BIGMAZ 1
Airbrushclasses 1
peter cruz 1
155-80-13 1
ROLLERZ96SS 1
Mr Minnesota 1
Lowrider Placas 1
durty sanchez 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
laid back in a lac 1
602 Youngster AZ 1
DJ'S 63WAG 1
AZRIDAH 1
2low2rl 1
LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS 1
FIRME4LIFE 1
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 1
big ruben 1
g-style 1
TUFF_GUY 1
thecandyman 1
JAZZY2 1
danny chawps 1
BigTigger R.O. 1
wralph86 1
lvj64 1
BRAVO 1
sugardaddy 1
DONTBEFOOLED 1
juiced67impala 1
WestsideRider 1
A_D_4coupe 1
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1
fertizona 1
RO.LIFER 1
THE DOGGSTAR 1
chaos91 1
THE BUZZ AZ 1
LilRayo 1
Black64s 1
lowriderbassking 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 05:08 PM~16407870
> *:biggrin: AZ Side is my home away from home TaTa!
> 
> Thought you knew
> ...


damn thats alot of post homie :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2010, 05:14 PM~16407955
> *damn thats alot of post homie  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: I know huh? :happysad: I'm a whore... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 05:16 PM~16407998
> *:wow: I know huh? :happysad: I'm a POSTwhore... :cheesy:
> *


Before any edits.. :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Wassup AZ!


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16401416
> *they miss informed you bro, that used to be my old car and when i sold it i already had that painted with all the molding, but it was ku seeing it out there again after so long!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

No need to explain!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hi !!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 25 2010, 06:40 PM~16409031
> *HEY MANDO!!!!who is going to be bob from la bomba?????
> *


Mando?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :sprint:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 25 2010, 04:54 PM~16407704
> *Hey Lady How you been?  Glad all is good!! :biggrin: Been a while! We see Knightstalker all the time here!! Damn I feel like he is in town!!! LOL
> Take care!
> *



Hey Luna I'm doing well how are you?? I know he runs off to Az and ditches me LOL :angry: It's ok tho one day I'll run off to Az with out him and see how he likes it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 05:16 PM~16407998
> *:wow: I know huh? :happysad: I'm a post whore... :cheesy:
> *



Hey how do you think you got all those post? by ignoring your WIFE!! good thing I love you and lowriding that I don't mind JACK ASS!!! lmfao... :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 05:16 PM~16407998
> *:wow: I know huh? :happysad: I'm a whore... :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

=LADY C,Jan 25 2010, 06:20 PM~16409442]
Hey how do you think you got all those post? by ignoring your WIFE!! good thing I love you and lowriding that I don't mind JACK ASS!!! lmfao... :roflmao:
[/quote]
oooohhhhssshhhhiiiit!! Loves you and lowriding......not necessarily in that order!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jan 25 2010, 07:17 PM~16409413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  See... Tata knows... :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I'am so proud of wat the homie's are doing over in Texas .....
i had to post this:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 25 2010, 06:40 PM~16409031
> *HEY MANDO!!!!who is going to be bob from la bomba?????
> *


not me bro! im about 150 lbs to heavy to be bob! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Wat! It's my homie Big Mando!!!! :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"cut"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 25 2010, 08:11 PM~16410124
> *MAtches my tattoo except for the IDendtity part.... :biggrin:
> 
> Nice ahhhhh vest (I forgot the correct word the bikers call it).... :dunno:
> *


shit, I know what you mean, but i cant remember either!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409963
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Wat! It's my homie Big Mando!!!! :wow:
> *



damn i need to loose some weight! lol nice video homie!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

LONG WONG WAS NICE .....................
CANT WAIT TO BRING MY 64 OUT ..............
AND HAVE FUN .............


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 06:55 PM~16409166
> *Mando?
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 25 2010, 02:40 PM~16406270
> *I want to thank everone to show up y pedir disculpas if I miss someone thanks for everything AZ SIDE
> *



YOU OWE ME A BEER A HOLE NO ME MANDASTE MI INVITACION  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16410857
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


Did u bring me that shit from nogales? :ninja: :run:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, Pitirijas for pulling my motor :biggrin: Now its off to get wet!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 25 2010, 10:01 PM~16411918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:51 PM~16409859
> *I'am so proud of wat the homie's are doing over in Texas .....
> i had to post this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, hommie SAN ANTONIO did big things for all the hurricane Katrina victims tambien...Thats my home town, but know we have all the Katrina survivers living in Say Town ... So I'm out here now... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 25 2010, 10:33 PM~16412453
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

GM MIDNITE ,HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?!!!HOMIE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jan 26 2010, 07:14 AM~16414683
> *GM MIDNITE ,HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?!!!HOMIE
> *



what it do homie!! Just chillen. just landed a new job running heavy equipment again........the offered me 28 an hour. Running scrapers, dozers, back hoes, track hoes, a blade, all the big Tonka toys. And you??!! How the hell you been homie!!!??? Need to send me some of the pics We took at the show in Dec.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jan 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16410857
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 07:53 AM~16414584
> *
> *



:biggrin: QUE PASA BUDDY :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :run: :sprint:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Good Morning AZ!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Don't forget to check out our latest video " The United CC Car Show"!
It on our homepage homie's!!!!!

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2010, 11:10 AM~16416057
> *Good Morning AZ!!
> *


whats up jay!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up huero ? :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16401079
> *lmfao.........yea I miss u BOO
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 26 2010, 12:06 PM~16416625
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:wow: :drama:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:28 PM~16416885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Marinate Edition!!

I'm going to have to name mine: Termite Edition and put some wood grain all over my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 01:43 PM~16417050
> *Marinate Edition!!
> 
> I'm going to have to name mine: Termite Edition and put some wood grain all over my ride :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: MIGHT AS WELL, JUST DON'T GO DO THE FRAME WOODGRAIN LIKE TH E LINCOLN FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Steadydippin 4 life. Whats up Dano


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

I can only find this one baby picture of me from back in the day.


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 26 2010, 01:40 PM~16417637
> *I can only find this one baby picture of me from back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...


Rich you found my baby pic. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hi


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:45 PM~16417071
> *:biggrin: MIGHT AS WELL, JUST DON'T GO DO THE FRAME WOODGRAIN LIKE TH E LINCOLN FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*IDENTITY SHOW & SHINE JAN 30TH FYI*

I got a few calls on *"HOPPING"* Are we going to have a hop?


Yes, we are hopping cars around 5pm. If you want to swing your ride, you need to hit me up at the show. "Strictly swing what you bring" & and leave the bullshit at home! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 26 2010, 08:22 AM~16414718
> *what it do homie!!  Just chillen. just landed a new job running heavy equipment again........the offered me 28 an hour.  Running scrapers, dozers, back hoes, track hoes, a blade, all the big Tonka toys.  And you??!!  How the hell you been homie!!!???  Need to send me some of the pics We took at the show in Dec.
> *


cool i will,p.s.make that money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for you RICH! :biggrin: 

s97aJahqyuQ&feature


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Found this on Shows & Events:

Hello Lowrider Family. We are throwing our 10th annual Lowrider Carshow in Guadalupe, Arizona. This will be our 10th anniversary Carshow. We wanted everyone involved with this show. We are currentyly looking for sponsors for the show. Whether you are a business or Car Club. Get in touch with us if you want to help sponsor our show. Give us a call or respond to this Topic. Deadline to have your Company Name on Flyer is due by Mid february. Thank you for your time and help. Together we can keep the Lowrider Movement alive. 

Rudy: 602-475-2373
Miguel: 480-430-8446
Muff: 602-423-2182 email: [email protected]

FROM INTIMADATION CC


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 04:52 PM~16419023
> *IDENTITY SHOW & SHINE JAN 30TH FYI
> 
> I got a few calls on "HOPPING" Are we going to have a hop?
> ...


WHAT BULL SHIT! MAN WE BRING THE SHOW IF IT WASENT FOR US HOPPERS IT WOULD BE JUST A BUNCH OF PEOPLE STANDING AROUND MANDO WE ALWAYS BRING MORE THAN 3 HOPPERS WITH NO BULLSHIT SO WHAT YOU SAYN DOG!

:loco: :loco:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 26 2010, 05:06 PM~16419764
> *WHAT BULL SHIT! MAN WE BRING THE SHOW IF IT WASENT FOR US HOPPERS IT WOULD BE JUST A BUNCH OF PEOPLE STANDING AROUND MANDO WE ALWAYS BRING MORE THAN 3 HOPPERS WITH NO BULLSHIT SO WHAT YOU SAYN DOG!
> 
> :loco:  :loco:
> *


TRUE DAT TRUE DAT...............TEAM BLOW ME IS THE SHOW!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 03:52 PM~16419023
> *IDENTITY SHOW & SHINE JAN 30TH FYI
> 
> I got a few calls on "HOPPING" Are we going to have a hop?
> ...


HOW MUCH U GIVING OUT? :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, DIRTY SOUTH, Lunas64

WATS KRAKIN BIG ED?...................


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL.....WAT DID I TELL U BIG ED


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 06:48 PM~16420310
> *LOL.....WAT DID I TELL U BIG ED
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS DAWG!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGRICHSPIRIT, DIRTY SOUTH, 

WAT IT DEW MY SPIRIT FAM!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420337
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS DAWG!
> *


x2


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

BIGRICH U GOING TO SANDIEGO WITH US THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 05:53 PM~16420369
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGRICHSPIRIT, DIRTY SOUTH,
> 
> ...


whats up my brotha....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 06:53 PM~16420369
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGRICHSPIRIT, DIRTY SOUTH,
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 03:52 PM~16419023
> *IDENTITY SHOW & SHINE JAN 30TH FYI
> 
> I got a few calls on "HOPPING" Are we going to have a hop?
> ...


THERE WAS NO DRAMA AT LONG WONGS SUNDAY HOMMIE AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME EVEN AFTER ALL THE SHIT TALKING!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 05:54 PM~16420391
> *BIGRICH U GOING TO SANDIEGO WITH US THIS WEEKEND?
> *


NO. I TOLD ALEX FROM M SONS I WOULD GO TO DA GYM BAR ON SATURDAY FOR DA CALANDER RELEASE PARTY OF DA CLUB CARS...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 26 2010, 05:58 PM~16420465
> *NO. I TOLD ALEX FROM M SONS I WOULD GO TO DA GYM BAR ON SATURDAY FOR DA CALANDER RELEASE PARTY OF DA CLUB CARS...
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ 

DIRTY SOUTH, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, PHX CUSTOM TEES, A Rod
WHATS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NADA JUSST HERE CALMADO


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 06:00 PM~16420483
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:00 PM~16420493
> *WHAT UP AZ
> 
> DIRTY SOUTH, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, PHX CUSTOM TEES, A Rod
> ...


WHATS UP SMILEY....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NO ANSWERES ON THE PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP AT FUEGOS YET? :dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jan 26 2010, 06:01 PM~16420513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JUST HERE CHILLING ABOUT TO POLISH SOME BREAK LINES FOR MY RIDE HOW YOU VATOS BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jan 26 2010, 05:06 PM~16419764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt roll out to long wongs last weekend, so if people can talk shit and keep it real after then its all good. 

as for payout, there is none, homies called and asked if they could hop their rides at the show n shine


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:00 PM~16420493
> *WHAT UP AZ
> 
> DIRTY SOUTH, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, PHX CUSTOM TEES, A Rod
> ...


just chillin homie! Whats new with you?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG MANDO CAN I GAS HOP MY JETTA :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:11 PM~16420649
> *WHAT UP BIG MANDO  CAN I GAS HOP MY JETTA :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna gas hop in reverse????lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 06:10 PM~16420628
> *Whats up homie! Got nothing but respect for everyone and you know that. I heard through the grapevine that people were talking shit If there is no BS that cool I just want to make sure everyone is going to have a goodtime.
> I didnt roll out to long wongs last weekend, so if people can talk shit and keep it real after then its all good.
> 
> ...


WELL IM SURE U WUD OF HEARD OF SUM SHIT IF SUM SHIT WENT DOWN HOMMIE....SO I DONT KNOW WHO UR COMMENT WAS DIRECTED TOO!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 06:12 PM~16420663
> *are you gonna gas hop in reverse????lol
> *


OR DO YOU WANT ME TO DO A BURN OUT WHILE I LIFT THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:16 PM~16420705
> *OR DO YOU WANT ME TO DO A BURN OUT WHILE I LIFT THE BACK  :biggrin:
> *


is that how you do it!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 05:06 PM~16420587
> *NO ANSWERES ON THE PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP AT FUEGOS YET?  :dunno:
> *


Bro, Its a Show N Shine. No Trophies, No Classes, just a coming out event for IDENTITY CC. We will have a Peoples Choice Award ONLY. DJ, Drink and Food Specials, A few entertainers, Bener will be there with his New 2010 Calender, a few models, the HOP?.......if you fell like bringin it, bring it, no coin involved! Exibition only. I talked to Frank in the past, I know what it takes to bring hoppers to an event. I've been around since Frank was doing it in his Back yard!!!! If we had the coin, damn better believe I would have called Frank and his 3 Hoppers!!! Todd would have come too! We know the hope takes the events to another Level!!! This just isnt the event! Hope you all can come and enjoy the cars, the entertainment, the food and drinks.... and even the people just standing around!!

Peace  

Al Luna
President
IDENTITY CC


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16420628
> *Whats up homie! Got nothing but respect for everyone and you know that. I heard through the grapevine that people were talking shit If there is no BS that cool I just want to make sure everyone is going to have a goodtime.
> I didnt roll out to long wongs last weekend, so if people can talk shit and keep it real after then its all good.
> 
> ...


WE DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE AND IF WE DO WE BACK IT UP. BUT ALL THE TIMES THAT WE HOP POEPLE TALK BUT MOST OF THE TIME THE CATS THAT ARE TALKEN THREW THE GRAPEVINE 9 TIMES OUT OF TEN DONT HAVE HOPPERS OR CARS! SO LET THEM TALK .


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 06:17 PM~16420711
> *is that how you do it!
> *



LOL MY JETTA AINT CALLED EL COCHINO FOR NOTHING


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 26 2010, 06:18 PM~16420727
> *WE DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE AND IF WE DO WE BACK IT UP. BUT  ALL THE TIMES THAT WE HOP POEPLE TALK BUT MOST OF THE TIME THE CATS THAT ARE TALKEN THREW THE GRAPEVINE 9 TIMES OUT OF TEN DONT HAVE HOPPERS OR CARS! SO LET THEM TALK .
> *


100% True! and I know what you are talking about!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:18 PM~16420730
> *LOL MY JETTA AINT CALLED EL COCHINO FOR NOTHING
> *


lol i thought you were "El Cochino" :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 07:17 PM~16420716
> *Bro, Its a Show N Shine. No Trophies, No Classes, just a coming out event for IDENTITY CC. We will have a Peoples Choice Award ONLY. DJ, Drink and Food Specials, A few entertainers, Bener will be there with his New 2010 Calender, a few models, the HOP?.......if you fell like bringin it, bring it, no coin involved! Exibition only. I talked to Frank in the past, I know what it takes to bring hoppers to an event. I've been around since Frank was doing it in his Back yard!!!! If we had the coin, damn better believe I would have called Frank and his 3 Hoppers!!! Todd would have come too! We know the hope takes the events to another Level!!! This just isnt the event! Hope you all can come and enjoy the cars, the entertainment, the food and drinks.... and even the people just standing around!!
> 
> Peace
> ...


YOU MEAN HIS GARAGE AND HIS THREE HOPPERS AND MY 2 AND RICKS 1 AND WILLS 2 SO KU YA IM SURE THE UNDISPUTED KING OF THE CALLES WILL HOP FOR YOU.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 06:21 PM~16420768
> *lol i thought you were "El Cochino"  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY ON TUESDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:25 PM~16420816
> *ONLY ON TUESDAYS :biggrin:
> *


TORTAS TUEDAYS! HAHAHA We need more pix posted


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 26 2010, 05:24 PM~16420802
> *YOU MEAN HIS GARAGE AND HIS THREE HOPPERS AND MY 2 AND RICKS 1 AND WILLS 2 SO KU YA IM SURE THE UNDISPUTED KING OF THE CALLES WILL HOP FOR YOU.
> *


Hell Ya Bro!!! I wish I had the coin to make sure to make it worth your time and efforts Saturday....!!! I will guarantee you this......The next IDENTITY CC event.... Team Blow Me will be there! Back Bumper all day!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 06:17 PM~16420716
> *Bro, Its a Show N Shine. No Trophies, No Classes, just a coming out event for IDENTITY CC. We will have a Peoples Choice Award ONLY. DJ, Drink and Food Specials, A few entertainers, Bener will be there with his New 2010 Calender, a few models, the HOP?.......if you fell like bringin it, bring it, no coin involved! Exibition only. I talked to Frank in the past, I know what it takes to bring hoppers to an event. I've been around since Frank was doing it in his Back yard!!!! If we had the coin, damn better believe I would have called Frank and his 3 Hoppers!!! Todd would have come too! We know the hope takes the events to another Level!!! This just isnt the event! Hope you all can come and enjoy the cars, the entertainment, the food and drinks.... and even the people just standing around!!
> 
> Peace
> ...



Everything goes as planned, next year we can have some good pay outs for hops.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :sprint:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Time to go get another Bud Lite!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 07:29 PM~16420875
> *Hell Ya Bro!!! I wish I had the coin to make sure to make it worth your time and efforts Saturday....!!! I will guarantee you this......The next IDENTITY CC event.... Team Blow Me will be there! Back Bumper all day!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


KU DAWG


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Whats up AZ :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 26 2010, 05:49 PM~16421151
> *Whats up AZ  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


'Sup Bro! you recovered from the reception?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah i was wore out from that long drive :biggrin: :thumbsup: but it was worth it


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone ever been to St.Johns, AZ? this place sucks and it's freezing. 2 more days til I can go home


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 26 2010, 06:55 PM~16421231
> *yeah i was wore out from that long drive  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: but it was worth it
> *


MY drive was nice !! three minutes and i was home :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16421231
> *yeah i was wore out from that long drive  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: but it was worth it
> *


Ya you were bouncin all over at all the intersections!!! Fucken Mesa roads!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 06:03 PM~16421344
> *MY drive was nice !! three minutes and i was home  :biggrin:
> *



LUCKY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 06:30 PM~16420893
> *Everything goes as planned, next year we can have some good pay outs for hops.
> *


NEXT YEAR?.....THATS ALONG WAYS FROM NOW! WE NEED SUMTHIN NOW AND FOR THE SUMMER.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 06:04 PM~16421356
> *Ya you were bouncin all over at all the intersections!!! Fucken Mesa roads!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ............. :yes: :yes:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

get to go freeze my ass off in albuquerque this weekend .. I hate the cold


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 06:14 PM~16421500
> *get to go freeze my ass off in albuquerque this weekend .. I hate the cold
> *





isn't it snowing over there?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 06:14 PM~16421500
> *get to go freeze my ass off in albuquerque this weekend .. I hate the cold
> *


Tell my family Hello for me!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 26 2010, 07:18 PM~16421556
> *isn't it snowing over there?
> *


I am sure it is i think the high for saturday is like 46 . gonna drive up saturday morning attend a meeting and come back sunday


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 26 2010, 06:19 PM~16421578
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


'Sup Vinny


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 06:11 PM~16421455
> *NEXT YEAR?.....THATS ALONG WAYS FROM NOW! WE NEED SUMTHIN NOW AND FOR THE SUMMER.... :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY HOMEY.... YOU WILL GET IT, WE GOT OUR 2ND ANNUAL CRUISE NITE COMING! REMEMBER WHEN FRANK STOPPED TRAFFIC ON GLENDALE? WE GOT PLANS FOR ANOTHER BADASS EVENT. MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR HOPPER! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone else have any pics from saturday ?? That was a real fun time cruising !!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 06:23 PM~16421650
> *anyone else have any pics from saturday ?? That was a real fun time cruising !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: JB602, CHUCKS66, Lunas64, DIRTY SOUTH, 97TownCar, Lowrider Style CC, gzking, enrique, PHX CUSTOM TEES

Damm busy in here


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

i like this one.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!_


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 07:31 PM~16421799
> *
> i like this one.....
> *


I like that car ALOT !! :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 26 2010, 07:31 PM~16421804
> *LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 07:23 PM~16421648
> *DONT WORRY HOMEY.... YOU WILL GET IT, WE GOT OUR 2ND ANNUAL CRUISE NITE COMING! REMEMBER WHEN FRANK STOPPED TRAFFIC ON GLENDALE? WE GOT PLANS FOR ANOTHER BADASS EVENT. MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR HOPPER! :biggrin:
> *


DAM THE WORD IS ON THE STREET ALREADY THAT IM COMING OUT WITH MY HOPPER? HAVE A SOUND OFF COMPETITION ALSO!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Jan 26 2010, 07:03 PM~16421340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: Fuck no... It's like phoenix but cooler temps... No snow at all... :run:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 26 2010, 07:52 PM~16422144
> *
> :nono: Fuck no... It's like phoenix but cooler temps... No snow at all... :run:
> *


good NO snow will be real good !!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 07:52 PM~16422164
> *good NO snow will be real good !!
> *


:thumbsup: Good cruising weather... almost in the 50's... :biggrin:


hno: Bring a jacket for the night time tho... low's in the 20's... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 26 2010, 07:58 PM~16422252
> *:thumbsup: Good cruising weather... almost in the 50's... :biggrin:
> hno: Bring a jacket for the night time tho... low's in the 20's... :biggrin:
> *


guess i will have to go buy a real jacket then


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 07:59 PM~16422276
> *guess i will have to go buy a real jacket then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hit up J from here in albuquerque... that fucker rides around in his bike alot... he'll tell you how it is... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 06:51 PM~16422122
> *DAM THE WORD IS ON THE STREET ALREADY THAT IM COMING OUT WITH MY HOPPER? HAVE A SOUND OFF COMPETITION ALSO!
> *


HOMEY... SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO THROW AN EVENT!!! YOU GOT THE HOPPERS, THE STEREOS, THE CARS...... I WANT TO CHECK IT OUT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 26 2010, 07:31 PM~16421804
> *LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!
> *


might have to cruise out there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ Side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 26 2010, 08:26 PM~16422700
> *What's up AZ Side
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 26 2010, 08:26 PM~16422700
> *What's up AZ Side
> *


sup Arty


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 07:33 PM~16422813
> *sup Arty
> *


Not much Joey. :roflmao:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 07:14 PM~16421500
> *get to go freeze my ass off in albuquerque this weekend .. I hate the cold
> *


Like I told u on Sunday. Thats why they have the best mexican food...Green chile will keep u warm and probably in the shitter :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16422867
> *Not much Joey.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sssshhhhhhh....not my real name on here


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 08:03 PM~16422354
> *HOMEY... SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO THROW AN EVENT!!! YOU GOT THE HOPPERS, THE STEREOS, THE CARS...... I WANT TO CHECK IT OUT!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Hey Al, can I bring my hopper out :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 07:40 PM~16422946
> *Hey Al, can I bring my hopper out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride homie :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16423108
> *Sweet ride homie :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I call it "the love machine" :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 26 2010, 08:38 PM~16422912
> *Like I told u on Sunday. Thats why they have the best mexican food...Green chile will keep u warm and probably in the shitter :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: You ain't lying... :run:

They put green chile on EVERYTHING out here! :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

heheheehehe!!! This is for CHALIO!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Al, look what I have in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 09:51 PM~16423974
> *Al, look what I have in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 09:51 PM~16423974
> *Al, look what I have in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 26 2010, 08:03 PM~16422354
> *HOMEY... SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO THROW AN EVENT!!! YOU GOT THE HOPPERS, THE STEREOS, THE CARS...... I WANT TO CHECK IT OUT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WE R IN MARCH HOMMIE, THEIR ISNT GONNA BE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT TRY TO MAKE IT OUT ANYWAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO THIS THIS SATURDAY?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2010, 08:17 PM~16422552
> *might have to cruise out there!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jan 26 2010, 06:18 PM~16420727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16423974
> *Al, look what I have in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, you wish!!!! I sen this post a while back!! Bad car too! :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I been thinking of making a move to a warmer state - Sick of these -30 below zero temp in Norther WI here...


Wondering if I could become an asset to someones team down that way ?? 


Links to some of the work Ive done, ect :

My paint work:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=413356&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=463705&hl=



Some fab work :
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10178455



Frame work & my sisters 79 Regal build 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=297015&hl=


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394620


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 26 2010, 09:47 PM~16424806
> *WE R IN MARCH HOMMIE, THEIR ISNT GONNA BE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT TRY TO MAKE IT OUT ANYWAYS! :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: photoshoot? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 27 2010, 06:18 AM~16426676
> *I been thinking of making a move to a warmer state - Sick of these -30 below zero temp in Norther WI here...
> Wondering if I could become an asset to someones team down that way ??
> Links to some of the work Ive done, ect :
> ...


NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 06:23 AM~16426703
> *:wow:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE
> *


WHATS UP MANDO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :sprint:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

So wheres the hang out this weekend ? :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 27 2010, 12:07 AM~16425739
> *Damn Ed, I thought Mike was your homie, why you throwing him under the bus like that... :roflmao:
> :wow:  :wow:  :0  :wow:
> *


*NEVER THAT HOMMIE HE WAS RESPONDING TO THIS PLAYA!*
QUOTE(BigMandoAZ @ Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM) 
Whats up homie! Got nothing but respect for everyone and you know that. I heard through the grapevine that people were talking shit If there is no BS that cool I just want to make sure everyone is going to have a goodtime. 
I didnt roll out to long wongs last weekend, so if people can talk shit and keep it real after then its all good. 

as for payout, there is none, homies called and asked if they could hop their rides at the show n shine
WE DONT TALK SHIT HOMIE AND IF WE DO WE BACK IT UP. BUT ALL THE TIMES THAT WE HOP POEPLE TALK BUT MOST OF THE TIME THE CATS THAT ARE TALKEN THREW THE GRAPEVINE 9 TIMES OUT OF TEN DONT HAVE HOPPERS OR CARS! SO LET THEM TALK .


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2010, 06:31 AM~16426741
> *WHATS UP MANDO
> *



QUE PASA MIKEY :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE IDENTITY SHOW N SHINE SATURDAY HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 06:17 AM~16426669
> *Ha, you wish!!!! I sen this post a while back!! Bad car too! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jan 27 2010, 08:09 AM~16427151
> *So wheres the hang out this weekend ?  :dunno:
> *


Fuegos on 91st and van buren, Identity CC show n shine! 1pm til 7pm 

DJ Los Show n Shine afterparty inside Fuegos 9pm til 2am


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:uote=gzking,Jan 26 2010, 07:19 PM~16421576]
I am sure it is i think the high for saturday is like 46 . gonna drive up saturday morning attend a meeting and come back sunday
[/quote]



:angry: Ill be goinig from the truck to the room to the meeting and back to the room my outside time should be less than 3min, sorry justin you will have to put the fuel in on this trip, i hate the cold!!! its gonna snow there tonight and tomarrow night!! :wow: havnt seen snow in person :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 26 2010, 11:15 PM~16425242
> *WOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> :uote=gzking,Jan 26 2010, 07:19 PM~16421576]
> I am sure it is i think the high for saturday is like 46 . gonna drive up saturday morning attend a meeting and come back sunday


 :angry: Ill be goinig from the truck to the room to the meeting and back to the room my outside time should be less than 3min, sorry justin you will have to put the fuel in on this trip, i hate the cold!!! its gonna snow there tonight and tomarrow night!! :wow: havnt seen snow in person :biggrin:
[/quote]


A white guy that has never seen snow.........   :roflmao: have a safe trip...

Justin make sure you clobber james with his first snowball


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jan 27 2010, 08:09 AM~16427151
> *So wheres the hang out this weekend ?  :dunno:
> *


LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Remember when they mess up our counter hits?
Well they jack us for 3,000 hits! :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:53 AM~16428378
> *Remember when they mess up our counter hits?
> Well they jack us for 3,000 hits! :angry:
> 
> ...


what you talking about Willis??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:53 AM~16428378
> *Remember when they mess up our counter hits?
> Well they jack us for 3,000 hits! :angry:
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 27 2010, 10:53 AM~16428378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:drama: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 10:55 AM~16428406
> *what you talking about Willis??
> *


I don't care about how many post i do.
I care about how views we get</span>. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

let's take a video break :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYFf87Blsd0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> I don't care about how many post i do.
> I care about how views we get</span>. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > No on here in "Car Clubs"


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 27 2010, 11:46 AM~16428911
> *No on here in "Car Clubs"
> 
> 
> ...


o, i see.....or didn't notice


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Checkin in for Lunch.... Hows the Az Side today!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16429217
> *Checkin in for Lunch.... Hows the Az Side today!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16429217
> *Checkin in for Lunch.... Hows the Az Side today!!!
> *


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> :angry: Ill be goinig from the truck to the room to the meeting and back to the room my outside time should be less than 3min, sorry justin you will have to put the fuel in on this trip, i hate the cold!!! its gonna snow there tonight and tomarrow night!! :wow: havnt seen snow in person :biggrin:


A white guy that has never seen snow.........   :roflmao: have a safe trip...

Justin make sure you clobber james with his first snowball
[/quote]



:dunno: who you callin white? :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> A white guy that has never seen snow.........   :roflmao: have a safe trip...
> 
> Justin make sure you clobber james with his first snowball


 :dunno: who you callin white? :roflmao:
[/quote]
:dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 11:11 AM~16428557
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16429217
> *Checkin in for Lunch.... Hows the Az Side today!!!
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP AL-MANDO :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16429217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup Mr. Intocable Uno? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 11:11 AM~16428557
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 27 2010, 10:12 AM~16428055
> *Qvo arizona
> *


whats up gato!!!!! Are you sore!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 27 2010, 02:48 PM~16430566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn #3 got some big ass nipps!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!_


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 24 2010, 11:39 PM~16401185
> *I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO A FEW NEW HOMIES.. :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU FOR KICKING BACK WITH THE CAR CLUB, I HOPE YOU
> ...


simon que si... it was a fun night homie it was kool kickn it with the knights


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 02:52 PM~16430608
> *whats up gato!!!!! Are you sore!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Just cansado perrito pero bien happy ke no :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 27 2010, 03:34 PM~16431042
> *Just cansado perrito pero bien happy ke no  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I REMEMBER WHEN I GOT MARRIED BRO! PARTIED IN VEGAS LIKE ROCKSTARS. ONLY SLEPT LIKE 6 HOURS THE WHOLE TIME WE WERE THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 25 2010, 11:10 AM~16404277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda loco como andas del chicloso???


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 27 2010, 12:07 AM~16425739
> *Damn Ed, I thought Mike was your homie, why you throwing him under the bus like that... :roflmao:
> :wow:  :wow:  :0  :wow:
> *


this is big ed homie and i would never throw my brother under a bus so i dont know what your talking about dog! i would throw alot of fools under the bus before i threw him homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn page 2800


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn page 2800


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up big Ed???


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 04:06 PM~16431373
> *whats up big Ed???
> *


what up dawg


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 04:00 PM~16431296
> *call me!!!!
> 
> *


you never answer your phone fool!!!! lol ill cal you right now!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 12:19 PM~16429217
> *
> *


LUNA! I posted the plaques on the thread homie. they came out clean!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 27 2010, 04:03 PM~16431323
> *this is big ed homie and i would never throw my brother under a bus so i dont know what your talking about dog! i would throw alot of fools under the bus before i threw him homie :biggrin:
> *


lols


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is some cool shit Luna found in his old lrm magazines

Identity Car Club back in April 1985.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:40 PM~16431702
> *lols
> *



I LIKE THE AVATAR BUDDY! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 27 2010, 02:48 PM~16430566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:47 PM~16431784
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 04:47 PM~16431781
> *I LIKE THE AVATAR BUDDY!  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: 

thanks! it's been like 3 years since I changed it!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 04:44 PM~16431738
> *Here is some cool shit Luna found in his old lrm magazines
> 
> Identity Car Club back in April 1985.
> ...


WHICH ONE IS AL?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2010, 04:49 PM~16431799
> *WHICH ONE IS AL?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2010, 04:49 PM~16431799
> *WHICH ONE IS AL?
> *


the one with the mexi"fro" in the back :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:56 PM~16431901
> *the one with the mexi"fro" in the back :biggrin:
> *


are sure he is "not" the one in the hat.......hahaha.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:56 PM~16431901
> *the one with the mexi"fro" in the back :biggrin:
> *


nah homie here is LUNA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 05:08 PM~16432049
> *nah homie here is LUNA
> 
> 
> ...


dam, he was like what 40 back then :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

is this AL? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:47 PM~16431784
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: X2 BIG ASS NIPPLES!!!!! :wow: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:48 PM~16431792
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks! it's been like 3 years since I changed it!
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 05:11 PM~16432076
> *dam, he was like what 40 back then :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 27 2010, 05:11 PM~16432083
> *is this AL? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


YESSIR :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 05:11 PM~16432076
> *dam, he was like what 40 back then :biggrin:
> *


YEAH LIKE 41, 42.........HE GETS THE DISCOUNT AT DENNY'S NOW!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 05:20 PM~16432193
> *YEAH LIKE 41, 42.........HE GETS THE DISCOUNT AT DENNY'S NOW!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 


shit, I'm getting there too.........




ok maybe 40 but not 65 like Al :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 01:02 PM~16430149
> *:biggrin:  WHAT UP AL-MANDO  :wave:
> *


Sup Mando! How was your day? Visit the Cabaret??


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 04:44 PM~16431738
> *Here is some cool shit Luna found in his old lrm magazines
> 
> Identity Car Club back in April 1985.
> ...


that's some history !!!!!!!that is cool


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, ALL YOU FRIKEN COMEDIANS HERE ON THE AZ SIDE HUH??  
NOW I SEE WHY YOU GUYS CALL ME TATA, :uh: YOU ALL THINK I AM OLD!!
I WILL BE 46 IN MARCH PUTOS!!! :biggrin: FUCK.... I AM OLD!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 05:44 PM~16432493
> *OK, ALL YOU FRIKEN COMEDIANS HERE ON THE AZ SIDE HUH??
> NOW I SEE WHY YOU GUYS CALL ME TATA,  :uh: YOU ALL THINK I AM OLD!!
> I WILL BE 46 IN MARCH PUTOS!!!  :biggrin: FUCK.... I AM OLD!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 05:44 PM~16432493
> *OK, ALL YOU FRIKEN COMEDIANS HERE ON THE AZ SIDE HUH??
> NOW I SEE WHY YOU GUYS CALL ME TATA,  :uh: YOU ALL THINK I AM OLD!!
> I WILL BE 46 IN MARCH PUTOS!!!  :biggrin: FUCK.... I AM OLD!!
> *


just giving you chit :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 27 2010, 05:11 PM~16432076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Calm down Tata... You gotta watch that blood pressure :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 04:52 PM~16432576
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wow: Calm down Tata... You gotta watch that blood pressure :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


YA YA i KNOW!!! BETTER GO GET ANOTHER PILL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 04:51 PM~16432573
> *just giving you chit :biggrin:
> *


I Know Mr T!!!! Its all good!!  You know Mando always post shit on me so you all can have a good laff!! :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 06:09 PM~16432759
> *YA YA i KNOW!!! BETTER GO GET ANOTHER PILL!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Too Damn Funny Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 06:16 PM~16432830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: You know we playing Tata... (before Art > :twak: <me )


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :cheesy: :biggrin: You know we playing Tata... (before Art > :twak: <me )
> 
> Its all good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 06:20 PM~16432887
> *
> Its all good!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 27 2010, 04:20 PM~16431511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, BIG DAN VALLES, monte81, 62wildcat, Lunas64, azmobn06


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:23 PM~16432932
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, BIG DAN VALLES, monte81, 62wildcat, Lunas64, azmobn06
> :wave:
> *


whats up homie, how you doing??


----------



## BIG DAN VALLES (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up luna???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:24 PM~16432945
> *whats up homie, how you doing??
> *



Chillin homie... Just here relaxing... :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:29 PM~16432998
> *Chillin homie... Just here relaxing... :420: :biggrin:
> *


orale homie im still here at work!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 27 2010, 06:10 PM~16432772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o snaps!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:31 PM~16433021
> *orale homie im still here at work!!!!
> *


Shit I'll be joining you on the LayItLow "night crew" soon... gonna start working 9pm-530am next month.. :biggrin: 

Then i'll be like > :420: naturally :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 05:27 PM~16432974
> *whats up luna???
> *


Hey Benny, did you get some of that beer when you got back to the reception? Homies kept coming up and asking for one!!! I kept giving!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 06:38 PM~16433105
> *Hey Benny, did you get some of that beer when you got back to the reception? Homies kept coming up and asking for one!!! I kept giving!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i got them homie, thanks alot!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:37 PM~16433095
> *Shit I'll be joining you on the LayItLow "night crew" soon... gonna start working 9pm-530am next month.. :biggrin:
> 
> Then i'll be like > :420: naturally :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro that would be good just as long as your not stuck in the caberet like all the other cochinos!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:40 PM~16433129
> *yeah bro that would be good just as long as your not stuck in the caberet like all the other cochinos!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: Nah I'll be at work... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



1983 lincoln, azmobn06, EndLess, Lunas64, henry castillo, gzking


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:41 PM~16433141
> *:wow: Nah I'll be at work... :biggrin:
> *


ok thats ku!!!!! what been going on in MN??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:42 PM~16433148
> *ok thats ku!!!!!  what been going on in MN??
> *


:nosad: Not a damn thing homie... :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:43 PM~16433158
> *:nosad: Not a damn thing homie... :dunno:
> *


shit its been ku here bro, we almost have something to do every weekend!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CHUCKS66 is in the house


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:45 PM~16433186
> *shit its been ku here bro, we almost have something to do every weekend!!!!
> *


 Gonna have to get down there soon... Fire up my bro's Monte/Caddy and steal them for a couple hours :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 05:45 PM~16433192
> *CHUCKS66 is in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

WASSUP!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:47 PM~16433218
> * Gonna have to get down there soon... Fire up my bro's Monte/Caddy and steal them for a couple hours :biggrin:
> *


you get one and i'll get the other one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16433234
> *you get one and i'll get the other one!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 


You know he's gonna kick my ass when he see's what I posted right? :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16433228
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> WASSUP!!!
> *


whats up homie, i see you hit your switches alot now, i like!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam, I started going thru this thread page 1-88. that's alot of reading!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:49 PM~16433251
> *:thumbsup:
> You know he's gonna kick my ass when he see's what I posted right? :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: he cant read anyways bro, dont worry!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 06:50 PM~16433269
> *dam, I started going thru this thread page 1-88. that's alot of reading!
> *


shit my internet fucked up on monday and just got fixed today and i missed like 10 pages!!!  and only 3 pics of titties!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 05:50 PM~16433258
> *whats up homie, i see you hit your switches alot now, i like!!!! :biggrin:
> *



only on the weekends  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 27 2010, 06:52 PM~16433297
> *only on the weekends   :biggrin:
> *


well im still so proud of you!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:51 PM~16433271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  he cant read anyways bro, dont worry!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 hno: He learned-ed-ed how to... :wow: 


Watch out ben... :guns: He's violent :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 05:53 PM~16433309
> *well im still so proud of you!!!!
> *



thanks ben! where do you recommend for someone to put some tires on my car?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:52 PM~16433294
> *shit my internet fucked up on monday and just got fixed today and i missed like 10 pages!!!     and only 3 pics of titties!!!!
> *


page 90 now.......funny shit in there. Not alot of pics


just 3 huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 06:54 PM~16433317
> *:0 hno: He learned-ed-ed how to... :wow:
> Watch out ben... :guns: He's violent :biggrin:
> *


oh shit!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 27 2010, 06:55 PM~16433333
> *thanks ben! where do you recommend for someone to put some tires on my car?
> *


7th ave and baseline or 16th st and van buren

tell them big ben sent you!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 06:58 PM~16433368
> *page 90 now.......funny shit in there. Not alot of pics
> just 3 huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hurry catch up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:23 PM~16432923
> *well i answered huh!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


I know but you were "who da fuck dis!!!!" i aint a bill collector homie! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im jk!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:00 PM~16433397
> *7th ave and baseline or 16th st and van buren
> 
> tell them big ben sent you!!!!!
> *


cool! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:52 PM~16433294
> *shit my internet fucked up on monday and just got fixed today and i missed like 10 pages!!!     and only 3 pics of titties!!!!
> *


cuz everyone in cabaret now!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 26 2010, 07:19 PM~16421576



Sup King Uce! Did you go check out that ride I told you about? :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 07:01 PM~16433404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hurry catch up
> *


tryin.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 06:10 PM~16432772
> *I Know Mr T!!!! Its all good!!   You know Mando always post shit on me so you all can have a good laff!! :uh:
> *



CHARGE HIM DOUBLE ON CAR CLUB DUES!!!: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 05:44 PM~16432493
> *OK, ALL YOU FRIKEN COMEDIANS HERE ON THE AZ SIDE HUH??
> NOW I SEE WHY YOU GUYS CALL ME TATA,  :uh: YOU ALL THINK I AM OLD!!
> I WILL BE 46 IN MARCH PUTOS!!!  :biggrin: FUCK.... I AM OLD!!
> *



:scrutinize: ONLY 46!!! :wow: :rimshot:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 27 2010, 07:09 PM~16433517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna go check it out at lunch tomorrow need to go to my buddies stereo shop anyways about installing my 4 12s in the tahoe :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 07:27 PM~16433748
> *CHARGE HIM DOUBLE ON CAR CLUB DUES!!!:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if he charges me double then ill have to take 2 30 packs to the meeting. We dont do cash we just do beer dues! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Every meeting: 30 pack or we can buy a keg for the whole year! 
Club fines: 12 pack
late to a meeting: 6pack

and if we really fuck up, we dont get to drink, we have to be "DD" now thats sucks if you cant drink! 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Sup King Uce! Did you go check out that ride I told you about? :dunno:


gonna go check it out at lunch tomorrow need to go to my buddies stereo shop anyways about installing my 4 12s in the tahoe :biggrin:
[/quote]

does he do video? Luna hooked me up with some monitors but they need the plugs.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 06:40 PM~16433129
> *yeah bro that would be good just as long as your not stuck in the caberet like all the other cochinos!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: :scrutinize: SO WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY BUDDY??? :banghead: :ugh: :uh:  :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16433835
> *if he charges me double then ill have to take 2 30 packs to the meeting. We dont do cash we just do beer dues!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Every meeting:      30 pack  or we can buy a keg for the whole year!
> ...


:wow: Good rules... :biggrin:

At least you didn't make fools buy KFC and beer :uh: :roflmao: 

ask Jeremy bout that one :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 05:40 PM~16433129
> *yeah bro that would be good just as long as your not stuck in the caberet like all the other cochinos!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha!! He will be in there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 10 Members: Knightstalker, azmobn06, Lunas64, roadmaster95, EndLess, SPIRITRUNNER74, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, MANDOS69C/10, gzking

:wave: Full house :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> gonna go check it out at lunch tomorrow need to go to my buddies stereo shop anyways about installing my 4 12s in the tahoe :biggrin:


does he do video? Luna hooked me up with some monitors but they need the plugs.
[/quote]
he does video and some bad ass systems NO LIMITZ IND - Jeremy 
100 W Hoover Ave Ste 4
Mesa, AZ, 85210
Phone:
480-834-4019


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16433835
> *if he charges me double then ill have to take 2 30 packs to the meeting. We dont do cash we just do beer dues!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Every meeting:      30 pack  or we can buy a keg for the whole year!
> ...


dam, thats alot of water....hhmm (cough) I mean beer :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 07:38 PM~16433900
> *Ha Ha!! He will be in there!! :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :happysad:


Shit I already am in there :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 07:39 PM~16433918
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 10 Members: Knightstalker, azmobn06, Lunas64, roadmaster95, EndLess, SPIRITRUNNER74, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, MANDOS69C/10, gzking
> 
> :wave: Full house :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16433872
> *:nicoderm:  :scrutinize:  SO WHAT ARE  YOU TRYING TO SAY BUDDY???  :banghead:  :ugh:  :uh:    :angry:
> *


YOUR A C :wow: CHINO LOCO!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 06:27 PM~16433748
> *CHARGE HIM DOUBLE ON CAR CLUB DUES!!!:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can,t I still owe him beer!! But once I am paid up..........BAM "FINED" :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> does he do video? Luna hooked me up with some monitors but they need the plugs.


he does video and some bad ass systems NO LIMITZ IND - Jeremy 
100 W Hoover Ave Ste 4
Mesa, AZ, 85210
Phone:
480-834-4019
[/quote]

thanks ill check it out! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 06:33 PM~16433835
> *if he charges me double then ill have to take 2 30 packs to the meeting. We dont do cash we just do beer dues!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Every meeting:      30 pack  or we can buy a keg for the whole year!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 07:43 PM~16433979
> *Can,t I still owe him beer!!  But once I am paid up..........BAM "FINED" :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah still owe from that game! Hey take it to the meeting for this month! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16433835
> *if he charges me double then ill have to take 2 30 packs to the meeting. We dont do cash we just do beer dues!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Every meeting:      30 pack  or we can buy a keg for the whole year!
> ...



:biggrin: ORALE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, gzking, J69RAGTOP69, MANDOS69C/10, primer665, SPIRITRUNNER74, azmobn06, New-Image-soldier, roadmaster95, 97TownCar, STU63, EndLess

Another busy night up in here!  'Sup Fellas!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 07:40 PM~16433933
> *dam, thats alot of water....hhmm (cough) I mean beer :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 07:46 PM~16434028
> *Lunas64, gzking, J69RAGTOP69, MANDOS69C/10, primer665, SPIRITRUNNER74, azmobn06, New-Image-soldier, roadmaster95, 97TownCar, STU63, EndLess
> 
> Another busy night up in here!  'Sup Fellas!!
> *


az style!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:42 PM~16433973
> *YOUR A C :wow: CHINO LOCO!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:rimshot: IS IT THAT OBVIOUS??? :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 07:43 PM~16433979
> *Can,t I still owe him beer!!  But once I am paid up..........BAM "FINED" :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2010, 07:46 PM~16434028
> *Lunas64, gzking, J69RAGTOP69, MANDOS69C/10, primer665, SPIRITRUNNER74, azmobn06, New-Image-soldier, roadmaster95, 97TownCar, STU63, EndLess
> 
> Another busy night up in here!  'Sup Fellas!!
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOME-FRY!!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2010, 07:51 PM~16434121
> *:rimshot:  IS IT THAT OBVIOUS???  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


Viewing Profile: MANDOS69C/10
MANDOS69C/10


------"tiny"------


Member Group: Members
Joined: Jun 2008
Profile Options
Add to contact list
Find member's posts
Find member's topics
Ignore User


Active Stats
User's local time	Jan 27 2010, 07:58 PM
Total Cumulative Posts	2,568 
( 4.3 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts )
Most active in	Regional Lowriders
( 1368 posts / 50% of this member's active posts )
Last Active	Today, 07:57 PM
*Status (Active in topic: The Cabaret)*
Communicate
No Information
No Information
No Information
No Information
Send a Personal Message
Private
Information
Home Page	No Information
Birthday	2 February 1974
Location	Puro 602........Y que!!!!!!!
Interests	LOWRIDERS,BEER AND TORTAS!!!!!
Additional Information
Car Club	****(SOON)****


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:59 PM~16434218
> *Viewing Profile: MANDOS69C/10
> MANDOS69C/10
> ------"tiny"------
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:59 PM~16434218
> *Viewing Profile: MANDOS69C/10
> MANDOS69C/10
> ------"tiny"------
> ...




dam!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a fucking clean paint job right there homie!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 08:27 PM~16434574
> *thats a fucking clean paint job right there homie!!!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: azmobn06, TOP GUN

'sup Homies!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16434999
> *:biggrin: azmobn06, TOP GUN
> 
> 'sup Homies!
> *



Sup!!!

I'm on page 210 on another tab.

got some old pics in there! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16435007
> *Sup!!!
> 
> I'm on page 210 on another tab.
> ...


:wow: 210?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 27 2010, 09:03 PM~16435078
> *:wow: 210?
> *


yup.....sept 2005 to be exact.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 08:08 PM~16435125
> *yup.....sept 2005 to be exact.
> *


I have kept quiet for too long........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ :wow: ..........................................................................................................................................................................this make me want to :burn:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

WHOS ALL GOING TO PHOENIX LOWRIDER SHOW?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16435242
> *WHOS ALL GOING TO PHOENIX LOWRIDER SHOW?
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 PM~16435232
> *I have kept quiet for too long........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ :wow: ..........................................................................................................................................................................this make me want to  :burn:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16433459
> *cool!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Is someone i know going 5:20s???? What up Lucky?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 27 2010, 07:05 PM~16433461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajaja awwww shit, caught red handed :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, CHEVYMAN480


whats up homie??


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLF~PUPPET_@Jan 27 2010, 08:27 PM~16435343
> *Is someone i know going 5:20s???? What up Lucky?
> *


how did you know lol! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 09:33 PM~16435422
> *, CHEVYMAN480
> whats up homie??
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up guey.i keep forgetting to get those chips from u :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 27 2010, 09:37 PM~16435478
> *how did you know lol!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


now i know too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 27 2010, 09:38 PM~16435501
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up guey.i keep forgetting to get those chips from u :biggrin:
> *


:twak: 
and you and your brother were the only reason i ordered them too!!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 09:38 PM~16435504
> *now i know too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 now we all know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2010, 09:40 PM~16435521
> *:twak:
> and you and your brother were the only reason i ordered them too!!!!
> *


damn now i know u care about us lol :roflmao: :roflmao: take mine sunday night :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 07:59 PM~16434218
> *Viewing Profile: MANDOS69C/10
> MANDOS69C/10
> ------"tiny"------
> ...



:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480+Jan 27 2010, 09:40 PM~16435529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh but of course :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn danny its real nice to see you here!! southside d


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!_


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 27 2010, 05:11 PM~16432083
> *is this AL? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it was busy in here.. I thought he was the middle picture next to the trans am :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up hector


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:420:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 12:56 AM~16437401
> *:420:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 27 2010, 10:38 PM~16436935
> *Dam it was busy in here.. I thought he was the middle picture next to the trans am :roflmao:
> *


Thats a Camaro!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> OK Fellas, you know BigMando has been talkin shit about this Blazer he says he is breaking out.......Well here is the real ride he is breaking out!!! :uh: Will never see an IDENTITY plaque!!!! :0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

goodmorning az


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2010, 06:30 AM~16438043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: That's "custom"! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 28 2010, 07:12 AM~16438205
> *goodmorning az
> *



:wow: X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > OK Fellas, you know BigMando has been talkin shit about this Blazer he says he is breaking out.......Well here is the real ride he is breaking out!!! :uh: Will never see an IDENTITY plaque!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 "RADICAL" CUSTOM...QUE NO HOMIE? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass homie


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 27 2010, 08:40 PM~16435529
> *:0  :0 now we all know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 28 2010, 07:39 AM~16438341
> *looks badass homie
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 28 2010, 08:52 AM~16438820
> *:wave: AZ SIDE
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke tranza AZ side what's good who's going to the show on saturday


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 01:05 PM~16440764
> *X2 :wow:
> *


WHAT UP PRIMO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 12:06 PM~16440770
> *
> *


whats up BIG RICH


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

Baller Poster

Posts: 344
Joined: Jul 2008
From: PHOENIX,ARIZONA."WESTSIDE ! "
Car Club: KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB.




QUOTE(primer665 @ Dec 9 2009, 07:54 AM) 
if it did i know where that car is.......... but its not good 


Well maybe someday, it will come out or not ? . " it was a nice car "

Hay homie, if you know of anybody needing help with there car, we
are opening up our shop" only to certain club " you can PM me any
time 
SO WE GOT STREET HOPPERS THERE SHOULDNT BE NO CRYN OR CONTRAVERCY ON SHOP CARS OUR STREET CARS OR ANYTRHING JUST HOP!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 28 2010, 01:04 PM~16441330
> *Baller Poster
> 
> Posts: 344
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 28 2010, 12:20 PM~16440893
> *WHAT UP PRIMO
> *


WHATS UP PRIMO...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jan 28 2010, 01:04 PM~16441330
> *Baller Poster
> 
> Posts: 344
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

IM WAITING FOR HIS ANSWER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Jan 28 2010, 03:03 AM~16437707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA LOCO, ARE YOU WALKING STRAIGHT NOW???? WE ARE ALL GOING TO BE THERE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jan 28 2010, 01:04 PM~16441330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP HOMIES, BIG ED FRANK AND BIG RICH???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 25 2010, 10:01 PM~16411918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW SHIT, SOMEBODY IS UP TO SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 01:32 PM~16441562
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, BIG ED FRANK AND BIG RICH???
> *


SUP BEN..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 01:37 PM~16441599
> *SUP BEN..
> *


aqui nomas waiting for you to post up some pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > OK Fellas, you know BigMando has been talkin shit about this Blazer he says he is breaking out.......Well here is the real ride he is breaking out!!! :uh: Will never see an IDENTITY plaque!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: JUST GOT BACK FROM PULLING OUT SOME LEAF SPRINGS AT PICK A PART FOR COMPITAS TROKITA :biggrin: NOW HE IS GONNA PUT THEM IN FOR SATURDAYS SHOW N SHINE THAT IDENTITY IS THROWING :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2010, 02:53 PM~16442339
> *:run:  :run:  JUST GOT BACK FROM PULLING OUT SOME LEAF SPRINGS AT PICK A PART FOR COMPITAS TROKITA  :biggrin:  NOW HE IS GONNA PUT THEM IN FOR SATURDAYS SHOW N SHINE THAT IDENTITY IS THROWING  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



hell yeah bro! Hope it works out!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 01:46 PM~16441674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ay mamacita :biggrin: 

why can't someone like that break down in my neck of the woods :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2010, 03:28 PM~16442619
> *ay mamacita :biggrin:
> 
> why can't someone like that break down in my neck of the woods :biggrin:
> *


if i saw that on the 10 i'd probably crash for looking to hard!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2010, 03:28 PM~16442619
> *ay mamacita :biggrin:
> 
> why can't someone like that break down in my neck of the woods :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: CALMATE PINCHE TERMITE...TE PEGAN! :twak: :twak: :twak: 













J/K HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2010, 03:27 PM~16442608
> *hell yeah bro! Hope it works out!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



HE IS TOO!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 01:34 PM~16441579
> *AWWW SHIT, SOMEBODY IS UP TO SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MONDO JUST PICKED IT UP. AND IM OFF TO DISNEYLAND. SEE YA NEXT WEEK HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2010, 03:41 PM~16442747
> *MONDO JUST PICKED IT UP. AND IM OFF TO DISNEYLAND. SEE YA NEXT WEEK HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS SPRAYED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2010, 03:47 PM~16442803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 28 2010, 04:10 PM~16443033
> *Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ,* MANDOS69C/10, smiley602*

WASSSUUUP!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 01:46 PM~16441674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

hws everyone doing!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2010, 02:28 PM~16442619
> *ay mamacita :biggrin:
> 
> why can't someone like that break down in my neck of the woods :biggrin:
> *


Cuz Genius.... you dont live in the woods!!!!! :biggrin: 













JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ J/K Mr T!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jan 28 2010, 01:46 PM~16441674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit , thats why i seen you cruising down broadway!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2010, 03:30 PM~16442639
> *if i saw that on the 10 i'd probably crash for looking to hard!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'd crash just trying to get to the shoulder where she's pulled over to :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 28 2010, 03:34 PM~16442680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHATS KRAKIN BIG BEN HEARD U WAS DOWN AT FRANKS INVESTIGATING ME HOMMIE.....DID U FIND OUT ANYTHING? I GOT PIX OF MY CAR HOMMIE IF U WANNA KNOW WHAT I GOT......LET ME KNO!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16444191
> *WHATS KRAKIN BIG BEN HEARD U WAS DOWN AT FRANKS INVESTIGATING ME HOMMIE.....DID U FIND OUT ANYTHING? I GOT PIX OF MY CAR HOMMIE IF U WANNA KNOW WHAT I GOT......LET ME KNO!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2010, 03:39 PM~16443368
> *Cuz Genius.... you dont live in the woods!!!!! :biggrin:
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ J/K Mr T!!!
> *


LOL!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: exactly what I was thinking! :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Jan 28 2010, 04:34 PM~16443301
> *hws everyone doing!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 28 2010, 05:30 PM~16444504
> *
> *


'Sup Homey!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 28 2010, 06:00 PM~16444191
> *WHATS KRAKIN BIG BEN HEARD U WAS DOWN AT FRANKS INVESTIGATING ME HOMMIE.....DID U FIND OUT ANYTHING? I GOT PIX OF MY CAR HOMMIE IF U WANNA KNOW WHAT I GOT......LET ME KNO!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: lol i asked i wasnt investigating you, i know you had a monte all hooked up, and i just asked if you had a hopper so calm down killa,, can you please post a pic though :biggrin: besides you are not the reason i was there .... i took my brother's car to get lifted there cause frank does good work.......


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 06:51 PM~16444680
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: lol i asked i wasnt investigating you, i know you had a monte all hooked up, and i just asked if you had a hopper so calm down killa,,  can you please post a pic though  :biggrin: besides you are not the reason i was there .... i took my brother's car to get lifted there cause frank does good work.......
> *


I DID HOMMIE THE OTHER DAY MEMER...ITS THAT 63 WITH A 62 FRONT CLIP MEMER NOW? NOW U MEMER HAAA......LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 28 2010, 06:58 PM~16444735
> *I DID HOMMIE THE OTHER DAY MEMER...ITS THAT 63 WITH A 62 FRONT CLIP MEMER NOW? NOW U MEMER HAAA......LOL
> *


oh yeah when you had glasses on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az????


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jan 28 2010, 07:02 PM~16444767
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't forget this Saturday!
















DON'T MISS OUT,LAST SHOW SOLD OUT!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jan 28 2010, 07:02 PM~16444767
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn Tyrone in the house! lol You rolling back the westside for saturdays event?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16444756
> *whats up az????
> *


hey homie, ill call you around 1pm tomorrow when im on my way down there.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2010, 06:46 PM~16444641
> *'Sup Homey!!
> *


 chillin Al, cant wait for saturday :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16444756
> *whats up az????
> *


whats up Ben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 05:15 PM~16443774
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  damn thanks big rich!!!!
> aw shit , thats why i seen you cruising down broadway!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2010, 05:27 PM~16443895
> *hell yea!
> wifey-> :twak: <-me :biggrin:
> true.... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

1953 CHEVY BEL AIR
-235 STRAIGHT SIX AUTO(SET ASIDE)
-DRIVE TRAIN ALL ORIGINAL
-100% ALL THE MOLDINGS
-FULTON VISOR
-NEEDS GLASS
-RUST FREE
$4000 obo
PLEASE CONTACT:
REY VILLA (520)419-0262
TUCSON,AZ


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

sup big mando... I need a price on my daughters Quincenera video and 
photography... I live next to Al .


----------



## lowrider.ink (Jan 29, 2010)

*wats up homies i would like to see all u homies here at my show and shine. i would like to see difrent car clubs and tattoo arttist to meet new homies im only 16 years old tryn to start my own busniess its hard but i now if all the homies sopport me it will be good       *
boogie for eny derections call
480 430 0065


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 28 2010, 07:52 PM~16445269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie, are you coming out on saturday?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16445695
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


well at least you did something productive today!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider.ink_@Jan 28 2010, 09:29 PM~16446411
> *wats up homies i would like to see all u homies here at my show and shine. i would like to see difrent car clubs and tattoo arttist  to meet new homies im only 16 years old tryn to start my own busniess its hard but i now if all the  homies sopport me it will be good
> boogie for eny derections call
> 480 430 0065
> *


when is this??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 09:30 PM~16446435
> *whats up homie, are you coming out on saturday?
> *


YESSIR :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 28 2010, 09:37 PM~16446537
> *YESSIR  :thumbsup:
> *


oh yeah, the more the merrier


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 09:40 PM~16446579
> *oh yeah, the more the merrier
> *


you know we gotta show AL and BIG MANDO some love (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 28 2010, 09:42 PM~16446606
> *you know we gotta show AL and BIG MANDO some love (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


yeah we have to have their back, (no ****):biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16446617
> *yeah we have to have their back, (no ****):biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal85, CLEMENTE

whats good CLEMENTE?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2010, 09:33 PM~16446486
> *when is this??
> *


Its this show homie....


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 28 2010, 03:10 PM~16443033
> *Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



so much stuff going on NICE! :biggrin: that Sucks! i have to work all weekend


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 27 2010, 10:37 PM~16435478
> *how did you know lol!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I hear things??? Hope everything is good with you ese!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:09 PM~16446954
> *Its this show homie....
> 
> 
> ...


ok ku homie!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> FINE ASSS FRIDAY!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> > FINE ASSS FRIDAY!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 08:48 AM~16450128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 29 2010, 08:55 AM~16450185
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :drama:
> *


good morning homie whats crackin?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> > FINE ASSS FRIDAY!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 29 2010, 08:55 AM~16450185
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :drama:
> *


drama? what drama??



what up homie


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 08:48 AM~16450128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm ben you got taste in hoes :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > FINE ASSS FRIDAY!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Troops are at attentions!!!!! :wow:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: jsobera, 64sub

:wave: 

whats up james


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

not much bro, what r you up to? :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

ill be back with pix :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

DAMN BIG RICH YOU THE MAAN


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up gente


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 08:58 AM~16450210
> *good morning homie whats crackin?
> *


NUTHIN MUCH BUDDY :biggrin: JUS HERE CHILLIN AT THE CRIB :420: READY FOR TOMORROWS SHOW N SHINE?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2010, 12:54 PM~16452167
> *What's up gente
> *


  sup loko


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2010, 10:19 AM~16450822
> *drama? what drama??
> what up homie
> *


:nono: :nono: NO DRAMA AT ALL BUDDY :biggrin: IT IS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD :ninja:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2010, 12:54 PM~16452167
> *What's up gente
> *



QUE SHOW MI GATITO :biggrin: SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT TO YOUR BODA BUDDY....CONGRATULATIONS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Jan 29 2010, 09:33 AM~16450483
> *BIG AZ :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 29 2010, 12:20 PM~16451939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN, HOMMIE NOW THATS LOOKS GOOD!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2010, 12:54 PM~16452167
> *What's up gente
> *


 :wave: gato


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 29 2010, 12:27 PM~16451992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 29 2010, 12:52 PM~16452154
> *DAMN BIG RICH YOU THE MAAN
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 29 2010, 12:59 PM~16452204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2010, 01:55 PM~16452677
> *I'm working....we'll see
> :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 29 2010, 12:25 PM~16451977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: 
good one rich :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1_@Jan 29 2010, 02:43 PM~16453062
> *:wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:
> good one rich :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jan 29 2010, 01:00 PM~16452214
> * sup loko
> *


Aqui nomas dawg are you ready for saturday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 29 2010, 01:06 PM~16452261
> *QUE SHOW MI GATITO  :biggrin:  SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT TO YOUR BODA BUDDY....CONGRATULATIONS!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


May be next time hahah
:around: :around:  :wow: :boink: :biggrin: jk


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up James


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNTOUCHABLE1+Jan 29 2010, 10:25 AM~16450887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah i'm ready for the show and shine bro, see you out there!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 29 2010, 12:25 PM~16451977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic homie, more like that one!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 04:56 PM~16454385
> *thanks homie, but everyone like the fine hoes!!!
> que onda loco, ya llegastes de begas???? :biggrin:
> hell yeah i'm ready for the show and shine bro, see you out there!!
> *


Simon perrito :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FANTAZMA que paso doot???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 29 2010, 07:45 PM~16455887
> *:cheesy:
> Simon perrito  :cheesy:
> *


orale pues ayi te veo gatito!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:boink: :boink: TGIF :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jan 29 2010, 08:43 PM~16456517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: THAT IS A GRRRRRRRRRRREAT LOOKIN ASS!!!!!! :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 29 2010, 09:07 PM~16456761
> *:boink: :boink: TGIF :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: X2!!!!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 04:56 PM~16454385
> *thanks homie, but everyone like the fine hoes!!!
> que onda loco, ya llegastes de begas???? :biggrin:
> hell yeah i'm ready for the show and shine bro, see you out there!!
> *



:biggrin: ORALE...YA DIJISTES BUDDY :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 08:08 PM~16456105
> *orale pues ayi te veo gatito!!!
> *


Orale see you at the show and shine tomorrow


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 05:04 PM~16454459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I like it where's mines? :biggrin: 
What up homie are you going tomorrow?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2010, 08:08 PM~16456105
> *
> *


Whats up Big Homie!Thanks for the llantas, they look fucking good! Ready for tomorrow. See everyone at fuegos!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LETS CRUISE MAIN ST AND THAN OFF TO LONG WONGS!!!!!!!_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2010, 11:24 PM~16457937
> *Whats up Big Homie!Thanks for the llantas, they look fucking good! Ready for tomorrow. See everyone at fuegos!!!!!!
> *


See you there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

Hey,does anybody know Chavo's number? need some striping done, gracias homies!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> Aqui nomas dawg are you ready for saturday
> simon homie but we working on the rides for march you going ese? everyone saying you a mandilon and you got to sell the caddy now I won't say no names he big ben :0 puro pedo homie ill see you there vato


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 29 2010, 10:44 PM~16457687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats good homie i'm glad your happy!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SN1P3R_@Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16458517
> *Hey,does anybody know Chavo's number? need some striping done, gracias homies!
> *


Chavo - 602-574-4178 Does a nice job!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ARIZONA LOWRIDERS DOING IT "BIG" ALL DAY LONG!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I WILL BE THERE SELLING RAFFLE TICKET!! THANKS MANDO AND BIG BEN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!! *


----------



## lowrider.ink (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SN1P3R_@Jan 30 2010, 12:41 AM~16458517
> *Hey,does anybody know Chavo's number? need some striping done, gracias homies!
> *


6025744178


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's what's up for today AZ!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2010, 10:44 PM~16457687
> *Damn I like it where's mines? :biggrin:
> What up homie are you going tomorrow?
> *


What's up playa playa send me a txt to get your #


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 30 2010, 06:53 AM~16459171
> *Chavo - 602-574-4178 Does a nice job!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:sprint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

JUST GOT HOME FROM IDENTITY CC SHOW N SHINE...I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME OUT THERE WITH MY HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ...MUCH LOVE (NO ****) AND PROPS TO IDENTITY FOR THROWING THIS EVENT...IT WAS BAD ASS AND NEXT YEAR SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER...GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS WHEN ALL THE AZ SIDE GETS TOGETHER!!!!! ALSO PROPS TO THE HOPPERS THAT PUT IT DOWN AT THE SHOW (COMPITA...CHALIO...THE CUTLASS FROM SWITCH) IT WAS A VERY GOOD HOP!!! 

P.S. THIS IS FOR YOU LUNA.....JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!! J/K...NO **** :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 30 2010, 07:14 PM~16463287
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM IDENTITY CC SHOW N SHINE...I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME OUT THERE WITH MY HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ...MUCH LOVE (NO ****) AND PROPS TO IDENTITY FOR THROWING THIS EVENT...IT WAS BAD ASS AND NEXT YEAR SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER...GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS WHEN ALL THE AZ SIDE GETS TOGETHER!!!!!  ALSO PROPS TO THE HOPPERS THAT PUT IT DOWN AT THE SHOW (COMPITA...CHALIO...THE CUTLASS FROM SWITCH) IT WAS A VERY GOOD HOP!!!
> 
> P.S. THIS IS FOR YOU LUNA.....JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!  J/K...NO ****  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 it was ku as hell, now off to the calender release party!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

where you at gato???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES, whats up mike?


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Big thanks to Identity Car Club for the show and shine. We had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_*PICS?*_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 30 2010, 08:51 PM~16463918
> *PICS?
> *


X2 :dunno: 


:drama: Can't wait to see them... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2010, 11:44 PM~16458099
> *See you there!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TODAY OG PLAYER! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 30 2010, 09:08 PM~16464056
> *:biggrin:  IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TODAY OG PLAYER!  :wave:
> *


SAME HERE IT WAS NICE MEETING ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac+Jan 30 2010, 08:51 PM~16463918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS TO IDENTITY FOR THROWING There Show n Shine. Had a good time out there!!
A few pics i took!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry did'n take these....
More from both show's coming later.....
Video coming soon.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC WANTS TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO FUEGOS BAR N GRILL FOR OUR COMING OUT SHOW N SHINE! WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! WE DID!! THANKS TO DIEGO, OWNER OF FUEGOS, DJ LOS, FOR SPINNING THE DISCS, THE LOCAL ENTERTAINMENT FOR PERFORMING FOR US ALL. JAMIE VANESSA FOR MODELING, THE HOPPERS, COMPITAS BLACK PR HOPPER, CHALIO AND SWITCH HOPPER TOO! IDENTITY CC MEMBERS, YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB!! THANKS FOR MAKING OUR 1ST EVENT A BIG SUCCESS!! AZ SIDE...... THANK YOU!!! I KNOW I OWE MIKEY A BEER WHEN I SAY....
CLUB UNITY .... WAS THERE TODAY!!! PEACE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 30 2010, 11:48 PM~16465449
> *IDENTITY CC WANTS TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO FUEGOS BAR N GRILL FOR OUR COMING OUT SHOW N SHINE! WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! WE DID!! THANKS TO DIEGO, OWNER OF FUEGOS, DJ LOS, FOR SPINNING THE DISCS, THE LOCAL ENTERTAINMENT FOR PERFORMING FOR US ALL. JAMIE VANESSA FOR MODELING, THE HOPPERS, COMPITAS BLACK PR HOPPER, CHALIO AND SWITCH HOPPER TOO! IDENTITY CC MEMBERS, YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB!! THANKS FOR MAKING OUR 1ST EVENT A BIG SUCCESS!! AZ SIDE...... THANK YOU!!! I KNOW I OWE MIKEY A BEER WHEN I SAY....
> CLUB UNITY .... WAS THERE TODAY!!! PEACE!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the good time homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:run:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 30 2010, 11:48 PM~16465449
> *IDENTITY CC WANTS TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO FUEGOS BAR N GRILL FOR OUR COMING OUT SHOW N SHINE! WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! WE DID!! THANKS TO DIEGO, OWNER OF FUEGOS, DJ LOS, FOR SPINNING THE DISCS, THE LOCAL ENTERTAINMENT FOR PERFORMING FOR US ALL. JAMIE VANESSA FOR MODELING, THE HOPPERS, COMPITAS BLACK PR HOPPER, CHALIO AND SWITCH HOPPER TOO! IDENTITY CC MEMBERS, YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB!! THANKS FOR MAKING OUR 1ST EVENT A BIG SUCCESS!! AZ SIDE...... THANK YOU!!! I KNOW I OWE MIKEY A BEER WHEN I SAY....
> CLUB UNITY .... WAS THERE TODAY!!! PEACE!!! :biggrin:
> *


had a great time yesterday homie, real good turn out


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the great show identitity !!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 30 2010, 10:48 PM~16465449
> *IDENTITY CC WANTS TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO FUEGOS BAR N GRILL FOR OUR COMING OUT SHOW N SHINE! WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! WE DID!! THANKS TO DIEGO, OWNER OF FUEGOS, DJ LOS, FOR SPINNING THE DISCS, THE LOCAL ENTERTAINMENT FOR PERFORMING FOR US ALL. JAMIE VANESSA FOR MODELING, THE HOPPERS, COMPITAS BLACK PR HOPPER, CHALIO AND SWITCH HOPPER TOO! IDENTITY CC MEMBERS, YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB!! THANKS FOR MAKING OUR 1ST EVENT A BIG SUCCESS!! AZ SIDE...... THANK YOU!!! I KNOW I OWE MIKEY A BEER WHEN I SAY....
> CLUB UNITY .... WAS THERE TODAY!!! PEACE!!! :biggrin:
> *


I CANNOT FORGET THE MODEL CARS THAT WERE ON DISPLAY AT THE SHOW!!!! THANKS MARINATE FROM MAJESTICS AND YOUR PARTNERS FOR THE DISPLAY!! THEM WERE SOMA BADASSS RIDES!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

shot from identity show


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 31 2010, 08:30 AM~16467153
> *Good morning AZ
> *


'Sup Gato!!! Thanks for coming out yesterday!!! Enjoy your Dinner for Two at Fuegos!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I had a good time at the Identity Show n Shine. It was a nice day for something like that. 

We stopped by the Gym for the calander party for a minute, and that place was packed and jumping!!!!!!

Big props to all of the Pheonix Lowriding community!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up GENTE! IM AWAKE!!! Just want to thank everyone who came out and supported us! We had a really good turnout yesterday! Want to thank DIEGO from Fuegos for letting host our event there! ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US! THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL THE SUPPORT! Thanks to Chalio, the homie from Switch, and Compita for bringin the hoppers out!!!! Special thanks to the entertainers who came out, Big D, 7602 Music, I-1O Hustlers, Riddle and WestCoast Lil V all the way in from San Diego! Much Respect!!!!!!


Most of all OUR IDENTITY FAMILY. The crew did a badass job yesterday. I know we have a lot of good members the will be earning their maroon and gold soon!!!!! Its was fun day and we are going to be doin it again real soon!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




Much love and respect, 

BigMando



PIX COMING SOON!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please come out Phx and support this youngster.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

IDENTITY CC FIRST SHOW AND SHIN 2010..........


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

IDENTITY CC show............


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pix :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2010, 09:40 AM~16467209
> *Whats up GENTE! IM AWAKE!!! Just want to thank everyone who came out and supported us! We had a really good turnout yesterday! Want to thank DIEGO from Fuegos for letting host our event there! ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US! THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL THE SUPPORT! Thanks to Chalio, the homie from Switch, and Compita for bringin the hoppers out!!!! Special thanks to the entertainers who came out, Big D, 7602 Music, I-1O Hustlers, Riddle and WestCoast Lil V all the way in from San Diego! Much Respect!!!!!!
> Most of all OUR IDENTITY FAMILY. The crew did a badass job yesterday. I know we have a lot of good members the will be earning their maroon and gold soon!!!!! Its was fun day and we are going to be doin it again real soon!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Much love and respect,
> ...


had a great time homies, but mando dont forget we got to work on that flyer march 21st new Image 2nd annual car show who all going to be there


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT UP WEDO


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 30 2010, 11:48 PM~16465449
> *IDENTITY CC WANTS TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO FUEGOS BAR N GRILL FOR OUR COMING OUT SHOW N SHINE! WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! WE DID!! THANKS TO DIEGO, OWNER OF FUEGOS, DJ LOS, FOR SPINNING THE DISCS, THE LOCAL ENTERTAINMENT FOR PERFORMING FOR US ALL. JAMIE VANESSA FOR MODELING, THE HOPPERS, COMPITAS BLACK PR HOPPER, CHALIO AND SWITCH HOPPER TOO! IDENTITY CC MEMBERS, YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB!! THANKS FOR MAKING OUR 1ST EVENT A BIG SUCCESS!! AZ SIDE...... THANK YOU!!! I KNOW I OWE MIKEY A BEER WHEN I SAY....
> CLUB UNITY .... WAS THERE TODAY!!! PEACE!!! :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY WANTS TO THANK AL AND BIG MANDO WE HAD A GOODTIME!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 31 2010, 10:41 AM~16467616
> *WHAT UP WEDO
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jan 30 2010, 11:48 PM~16465449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: MMMMMMMMMMM....GARCIAS :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2010, 11:21 AM~16467896
> *
> *



WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 31 2010, 09:39 AM~16467198
> *
> 
> shot from identity show
> *


My baby girl doing her Thang :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Cardinals plates available tomorrow!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 31 2010, 01:04 PM~16469059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I gotta get mine!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2010, 09:50 AM~16467269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic Mando :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 31 2010, 01:04 PM~16469059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>Badass!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bener 1 and Krown Ent. wants to thank all of the AZ SIDE for coming to the Gym last night and supporting their crew with the 2010 Lowrider Calender! If you want a Calender, go to www.krownentertainment.com next week to get your copy!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 31 2010, 12:57 PM~16468629
> *WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE  :wave:
> *


chillin homie


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Mane, That was a bad ass turn out for the Idenity Show and shine, and the calendar release party was crazy packed...And today theres a show n shine in Mesa, We need more weekends like this AZ.. N e body going to Long Wongs tonight????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 31 2010, 04:24 PM~16469984
> *Mane, That was a bad ass turn out for the Idenity Show and shine, and the calendar release party was crazy packed...And today theres a show n shine in Mesa, We need more weekends like this AZ..  N e body going to Long Wongs tonight????
> 
> 
> *


TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE WITH A SINGLE HOPPER IF ANYBODY WANTS TO PULL UP!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 31 2010, 06:23 PM~16470888
> *TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE WITH A SINGLE HOPPER IF ANYBODY WANTS TO PULL UP!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 31 2010, 02:36 PM~16469283
> *:thumbsup: I gotta get mine!
> *



we have 3 third party mvd stores stop by while they last.

51st indian school across from main mvd
litchfield and van buren next to baskin robbins
23rd ave glendale, next to washington high school.

SUPERIOR MOTOR VEHICLE SERVICES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 31 2010, 12:56 PM~16468625
> *:biggrin:  MMMMMMMMMMM....GARCIAS  :cheesy:
> *


every time i'm in the kitchen, you in the kitchen..... eating up all the food!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda mi knightstalker????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

see you later. im on the way to long wongs!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 31 2010, 12:48 AM~16465449
> *IDENTITY CC WANTS TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO FUEGOS BAR N GRILL FOR OUR COMING OUT SHOW N SHINE! WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME! WE DID!! THANKS TO DIEGO, OWNER OF FUEGOS, DJ LOS, FOR SPINNING THE DISCS, THE LOCAL ENTERTAINMENT FOR PERFORMING FOR US ALL. JAMIE VANESSA FOR MODELING, THE HOPPERS, COMPITAS BLACK PR HOPPER, CHALIO AND SWITCH HOPPER TOO! IDENTITY CC MEMBERS, YOU ALL DID A GREAT JOB!! THANKS FOR MAKING OUR 1ST EVENT A BIG SUCCESS!! AZ SIDE...... THANK YOU!!! I KNOW I OWE MIKEY A BEER WHEN I SAY....
> CLUB UNITY .... WAS THERE TODAY!!! PEACE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Just want to thank you guys for a good time. From the BIG ''M'' :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

shit bro, i looked at this pic for like 5 min and just figured out what it was...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2010, 08:50 AM~16467269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! THATS A BAD ASS PIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

JUST GOT HOME FROM LONG WONGS A BIT AGO....IT WAS PACKED OUT THERE TONIGHT...THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS HOPPING OUT THERE!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 31 2010, 07:25 PM~16471418
> *every time i'm in the kitchen, you in the kitchen..... eating up all the food!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 31 2010, 10:12 PM~16473431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Just in!!!!!!!
Long Wongs was a hop fest!!!!!!
Frank, Loco's, Weasle all went at it!!!!!!
Film later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 31 2010, 10:57 PM~16473937
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM LONG WONGS A BIT AGO....IT WAS PACKED OUT THERE TONIGHT...THERE WAS SOME BAD ASS HOPPING OUT THERE!!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:04 PM~16474014
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Just in!!!!!!!
> Long Wongs was a hop fest!!!!!!
> Frank, Loco's, Weasle all went at it!!!!!!
> ...


A STICKER........LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:04 PM~16474014
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Just in!!!!!!!
> Long Wongs was a hop fest!!!!!!
> Frank, Loco's, Weasle all went at it!!!!!!
> ...


IT WAS RICKS SINGLE PUMP AGAINST CHALIOS n COMPITAS DOUBLE PUMP!
AND BIG EDS LINCOLN THAT TOOK OUT ALL OF KNIGHTS IMAGE, BIG ED HOPPED THEM TO DEATH!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just so everbody know's.....
I meant no disrespect when i posted this.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 PM~16474335
> *Just so everbody know's.....
> I meant no disrespect when i posted this.
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jan 31 2010, 04:24 PM~16469984
> *Mane, That was a bad ass turn out for the Idenity Show and shine, and the calendar release party was crazy packed...And today theres a show n shine in Mesa, We need more weekends like this AZ..  N e body going to Long Wongs tonight????
> 
> 
> *


damn hopefully i hav the day off for the next one :uh:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 PM~16474335
> *Just so everbody know's.....
> I meant no disrespect when i posted this.
> 
> ...


How is this disrespect?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 31 2010, 07:35 PM~16471517
> *que onda mi knightstalker????
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning AZ SIDE! Looks like it was a great weekend for Lowriders and Hanging out. Weather was great, the cars were shining, the hoppers were hoppin, the music was jamming, the ladies were stylin!! Great Times Az!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 02:56 AM~16475207
> *How is this disrespect?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Maybe cuz it a sticker and not a real plaque.......yours comes in today from Krazy Kutting! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 AM~16475702
> *Morning AZ SIDE! Looks like it was a great weekend for Lowriders and Hanging out. Weather was great, the cars were shining, the hoppers were hoppin, the music was jamming, the ladies were stylin!! Great Times Az!!! :biggrin:
> *



X's2!!!!! :biggrin: (NO ****...J/K....JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!) :biggrin: :rimshot: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2010, 07:14 AM~16475784
> *X's2!!!!!  :biggrin:  (NO ****...J/K....JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!)  :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA! had a good time Bro!! You crazy as hell tho!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2010, 08:15 AM~16475787
> *JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA! had a good time Bro!! You crazy as hell tho!!
> *



:yes: :yes: I AM A :loco: :ninja: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

G.M AZers :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2010, 07:59 AM~16475717
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Maybe cuz it a sticker and not a real plaque.......yours comes in today from Krazy Kutting!  :biggrin:
> *


I should have posted this pic.</span> :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 1 2010, 08:46 AM~16476370
> *I should have posted this pic.</span> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good Hector,  There is no disrespect taken at all!!

Mando didnt get his plaque in yet, it was getting rechromed, so he wanted to Rep IDENTITY anyways, so he rocked the Sticker :biggrin: ... No big deal!! :nono:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 31 2010, 10:57 PM~16473937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: que onda mando whats on the agenda for today??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 09:47 AM~16476881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  que onda mando whats on the agenda for today??
> *


*CABARET!!! WHAT ELSE!!!* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 03:56 AM~16475207
> *How is this disrespect?
> *


its not homie, it was just crazy trying to figure out what the picture was..... i was trying to make out what kind of car it was... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: then i figured out it was your back window i felt like a dumbass!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2010, 10:51 AM~16476904
> *CABARET!!! WHAT ELSE!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


jajajaj and you know cause thats where you just came from huh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2010, 09:59 AM~16476481
> *Its all good Hector,   There is no disrespect taken at all!!
> 
> Mando didnt get his plaque in yet, it was getting rechromed, so he wanted to Rep IDENTITY anyways, so he rocked the Sticker :biggrin: ... No big deal!! :nono:
> *


yeah that what he said hector!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

lol its all good! Nobody trippin! Lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 11:06 AM~16476987
> *lol its all good! Nobody trippin! Lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up mando, you know everyone is waiting for some pics from sat!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

...PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME & VOTE! TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE DETAIL ON THESE RIDES BEFORE VOTING! THANKS AZ!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524189


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 11:13 AM~16477043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up mando, you know everyone is waiting for some pics from sat!!!!
> *


Tonight bro! I took the day off yesterday! People tripped when I showed up to the mesa event with no camera!!!lol


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:21 AM~16477086
> *...PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME & VOTE! TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE DETAIL ON THESE RIDES BEFORE VOTING! THANKS AZ!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524189
> *


WAT UP HOMIE YA VOTE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 11:30 AM~16477167
> *Tonight bro! I took the day off yesterday! People tripped when I showed up to the mesa event with no camera!!!lol
> *


 :wow: WHAT???? YOU WITHOUT A CAMERA???? THATS LIKE KOOL-AID WITH NO SUGAR, HAM WITH NO BURGER!! GTFO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

jonnybgood,

I DONT KNOW IF I KNOW YOU BUT I HOPE YOU BE GOOD JOHNNY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:21 AM~16477086
> *...PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME & VOTE! TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE DETAIL ON THESE RIDES BEFORE VOTING! THANKS AZ!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524189
> *


Damn it! you guys are really talented!! GReat work and your display at the show n shine was the shit!  That was one of the hardest polls to do.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 10:36 AM~16477231
> *:wow: WHAT???? YOU WITHOUT A CAMERA???? THATS LIKE KOOL-AID WITH NO SUGAR, HAM WITH NO BURGER!! GTFO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BEN WITH NO CABARET!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 12:33 AM~16474257
> *IT WAS RICKS SINGLE PUMP AGAINST CHALIOS n COMPITAS DOUBLE PUMP!
> AND BIG EDS LINCOLN THAT TOOK OUT ALL OF KNIGHTS IMAGE, BIG ED HOPPED THEM TO DEATH!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 10:47 AM~16476881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  que onda mando whats on the agenda for today??
> *



:biggrin: NOT A DAMN THANG!!!!! :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT YOU UP TODAY BUDDY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2010, 12:21 PM~16477598
> *BEN WITH NO CABARET!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

ALSO PROPS TO THE HOPPERS THAT PUT IT DOWN AT THE SHOW (COMPITA...CHALIO...THE CUTLASS FROM SWITCH) IT WAS A VERY GOOD HOP!!! 

WE DECIDED TO LET THEM HAVE THERE FUN DAWG . BUT THE REAL HOPPING WENT DOWN AT LONG WONGS . EVEN THEN I DIDNT HERE A WORD FROM ANYONE YA THE REST OF AZ NEEDS TO WAKE UP AND SMELL THE HYDRAULIC OIL .LOL IF YOU AINT HITTING YOUR OWN SWITCH ? YOU KNOW HOW FUCKING IGNORENT YOU SOUND WEASL HAS YOU ALL BRAIN WASHED ON SOME STUPID SHIT! MAN THAT DUDE FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE (******)LOL THAT FOOL IS A LAUGH BARKING ALL THAT SHIT. ONLY IF THAT CADI JUMPED LIKE HIS BARK MAYBE IT WILL GET UP.HAHAHAHA AND THE VIRGEN MARY APEARED ON A TOTTILLA CUZ CHALIO CAR WAS OUT THERE LAST NIGHT. :x: I THINK I CAN I THINK I CAN. LOL


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

THIS ONES FOR YOU BEN :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 11:36 AM~16477231
> *:wow: WHAT???? YOU WITHOUT A CAMERA???? THATS LIKE KOOL-AID WITH NO SUGAR, HAM WITH NO BURGER!! GTFO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 lol


here is one for you cuz!











I got a few more for you.........be patient


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16478687
> *lol
> here is one for you cuz!
> 
> ...


 Great job Mando!!! Much Luv & Respect To You Always Homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 11:13 AM~16477043
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up mando, you know everyone is waiting for some pics from sat!!!!
> *


your waiting for this pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 1 2010, 02:57 PM~16478743
> *Great job Mando!!! Much Luv & Respect To You Always Homie!!!
> *


thanks tripple OG


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

posted a few pics from the show in the IDENTITY thread. Ill be posting a few more later


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:21 AM~16477086
> *...PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME & VOTE! TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE DETAIL ON THESE RIDES BEFORE VOTING! THANKS AZ!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524189
> *




  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 1 2010, 12:21 PM~16477598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie i appreciate it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up vato???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 03:04 PM~16478793
> *thanks tripple OG
> *


You're very welcome!!! Had a great time out there. Thank you so much for everything..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

...PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME & VOTE! TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE DETAIL ON THESE RIDES BEFORE VOTING! THANKS AZ!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524189


THANKS HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up az!looks like it was a good weekend!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2010, 05:03 PM~16479948
> *whats up az!looks like it was a good weekend!
> *


it was homie, how was cali bro???


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jan 31 2010, 11:33 PM~16474257
> *IT WAS RICKS SINGLE PUMP AGAINST CHALIOS n COMPITAS DOUBLE PUMP!
> AND BIG EDS LINCOLN THAT TOOK OUT ALL OF KNIGHTS IMAGE, BIG ED HOPPED THEM TO DEATH!
> *


BIG EDS LONCOLN WASNT DOING NOTHING...HE WAS LUCKY IF HE WAS HIITING 25 OR 30 INCHES...IF I WOULDA HAD MY CHAINS ON I WOULD HAVE SERVED BIG EDS LINCOLN.. COME ON LETS BE REAL....QUIT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN N HATING...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16480088
> *BIG EDS LONCOLN WASNT DOING NOTHING...HE WAS LUCKY IF HE WAS HIITING 25 OR 30 INCHES...IF I WOULDA HAD MY CHAINS ON I WOULD HAVE SERVED BIG EDS LINCOLN.. COME ON LETS BE REAL....QUIT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN N HATING...
> *


 :nono: Are you shure you wanna go there? :nono:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:15 PM~16480088
> *BIG EDS LONCOLN WASNT DOING NOTHING...HE WAS LUCKY IF HE WAS HIITING 25 OR 30 INCHES...IF I WOULDA HAD MY CHAINS ON I WOULD HAVE SERVED BIG EDS LINCOLN.. COME ON LETS BE REAL....QUIT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN N HATING...
> *


I SERVED YOUR HOLE CLUB NONE OF YOU BUSTERS DID SHIT SO WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ! THAT BULL SHIT CUTLASS YOU GOT AINT SHIT DOG GET IT RIGHT FOOL. IF YOU HAD YOUR CHAINS ON IVE BEEN DOING THIS WHILE YOU WERE PLAYING CARS. BRING THAT JUNK OUT SUNDAY I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU AND EVERY ONE THATS AROUND YOU AND I DONT WANNA HEAR CRYING AND EXCUSES FOOL ! YOU THINK THATS MY ONLY CAR YOU BETER ASK SOMEONE WHO THE FUCK YOUR TALKING TO !!!!!!!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 1 2010, 05:26 PM~16480215
> *:nono: Are you shure you wanna go there? :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: hmmmmmm let me think....????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????? hmmmmmmmmm ???????????????????
?????????????????????????? ok im done thinkin.......yeah sure why not... since big ed supposably served all of us....


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16480274
> *:biggrin:  hmmmmmm let me think....????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????? hmmmmmmmmm ???????????????????
> ?????????????????????????? ok im done thinkin.......yeah sure why not... since big ed supposably served all of us....
> *


WHO HIT IT FROM YOUR CLUB DOG ! NO ONESO LET ME THINK YOU TALK LIKE YOUR CAR HITS KNOW LETS SEE WHAT IT DOES!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: BigMandoAZ, 1983 lincoln, steadydippin4life, Lunas64, henry castillo, Ryder IV Life, locdownmexikan, DIRTY SOUTH, MIRACLE, djsire


packed house!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP *MIRACLE*!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 05:31 PM~16480274
> *:biggrin:  hmmmmmm let me think....????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????? hmmmmmmmmm ???????????????????
> ?????????????????????????? ok im done thinkin.......yeah sure why not... since big ed supposably served all of us....
> *


you and the nights got served 3 wheeling doesn't count


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 1 2010, 05:30 PM~16480258
> *I SERVED YOUR HOLE CLUB NONE OF YOU BUSTERS DID SHIT SO WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ! THAT BULL SHIT CUTLASS YOU GOT AINT SHIT DOG GET IT RIGHT FOOL. IF YOU HAD YOUR CHAINS ON IVE BEEN DOING THIS WHILE YOU WERE PLAYING CARS. BRING THAT JUNK OUT SUNDAY I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU AND EVERY ONE THATS AROUND YOU AND I DONT WANNA HEAR CRYING AND EXCUSES FOOL ! YOU THINK THATS MY ONLY CAR YOU BETER ASK SOMEONE WHO THE FUCK YOUR TALKING TO !!!!!!!
> *


okay. you served us all :wow: . you win... we loose...wat happen to everything being fun and games... oh n i know who u r got much repect for you.. n yes I KNOW YOU GOT MORE CARS.....


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :0 :drama:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 1 2010, 05:42 PM~16480398
> *you and the nights got served 3 wheeling doesn't count
> *


yeah ok if u say so....its all fun n games.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16480416
> *:drama:  :drama:  :0  :drama:
> *


dont hog all the popcorn cuz!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 05:45 PM~16480431
> *dont hog all the popcorn cuz!
> *


lol !!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16480401
> *okay. you served us all :wow: . you win... we loose...wat happen to everything being fun and games...  oh n i know who u r got much repect for you.. n yes I KNOW YOU GOT MORE CARS.....
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR RITE AND IM GONNA LET YOU REDEAM YOUR SELF ON SUNDAY IM GONNA TAKE THE SAME LINCON THAT YOU GAVE 30 INCHES AND HOPP IT AGAINST YOUR CUTTY AND ILL HAVE IT DOING IN THE 50'S JUST FOR YOU SO NO IF AND OR BUT'S JUST BE READY NO EXCUSES DAWG . IF I WAS DOING 30 WHY DIDNT YOU HAVE A CAR THAT WHOPPED ME YOU DONT GOT A CAR IN YOUR CLUB THAT DOES 30 ARE SHOW CARS DO THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16480296
> *WHO HIT IT FROM YOUR CLUB DOG ! NO ONESO LET ME THINK YOU TALK LIKE YOUR CAR HITS KNOW LETS SEE WHAT IT DOES!
> *


my car does hit pretty good... but nxt time i go out it will be on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 05:50 PM~16480488
> *my car does hit pretty good... but nxt time i go out it will be on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


When your laid idiot :rimshot:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16480488
> *my car does hit pretty good... but nxt time i go out it will be on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


YOUR GONNA HAVE TO DAWG AND IT BETTER HAVE SOME INCHES :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DIRTY SOUTH, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGRICHSPIRIT, GRUMPY36, Ryder IV Life, locdownmexikan

ONE OF THESE KIDS ARE DOING THERE OWN THING! :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 05:15 PM~16480088
> *BIG EDS LONCOLN WASNT DOING NOTHING...HE WAS LUCKY IF HE WAS HIITING 25 OR 30 INCHES...IF I WOULDA HAD MY CHAINS ON I WOULD HAVE SERVED BIG EDS LINCOLN.. COME ON LETS BE REAL....QUIT ALL THE SHIT TALKIN N HATING...
> *


LMFAO...(LAUGHING MY FUCKIN ASS OFF) just in case u dont know wat LMFAO means but anyways BIG ED SERVED UR GUYS ASS WITH A STREET CAR AND ITS NOT EVEN MODIFIED HOMMIE HE TOOK OUT EACH OF U ONE BY ONE....SHIT WAS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: OL DIRT ROD WAS FUNNIER THEN SHIT TRYING TO HIT THE SWITCH....yall is too funny hommie!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 1 2010, 05:53 PM~16480542
> *When your laid idiot :rimshot:
> *



YEH OK IF YOU SAY SO..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 1 2010, 05:54 PM~16480552
> *YOUR GONNA HAVE TO DAWG AND IT BETTER HAVE SOME INCHES :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

damm looks like i left LongWongs to early last night :biggrin: sounds like some people had fun


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 05:57 PM~16480589
> *LMFAO...(LAUGHING MY FUCKIN ASS OFF) just in case u dont know wat LMFAO means but anyways BIG ED SERVED UR GUYS ASS WITH A STREET CAR AND ITS NOT EVEN MODIFIED HOMMIE HE TOOK OUT EACH OF U ONE BY ONE....SHIT WAS FUNNY  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OL DIRT ROD WAS FUNNIER THEN SHIT TRYING TO HIT THE SWITCH....yall is too funny hommie!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 1 2010, 05:50 PM~16480487
> *YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR RITE AND IM GONNA LET YOU REDEAM YOUR SELF ON SUNDAY IM GONNA TAKE THE SAME LINCON THAT YOU GAVE 30 INCHES AND HOPP IT AGAINST YOUR CUTTY AND ILL HAVE IT DOING IN THE 50'S JUST FOR YOU SO NO IF AND OR BUT'S JUST BE READY NO EXCUSES DAWG . IF I WAS DOING 30 WHY DIDNT YOU HAVE A CAR THAT WHOPPED ME YOU DONT GOT A CAR IN YOUR CLUB THAT DOES 30 ARE SHOW CARS DO THAT. :biggrin:
> *


YOU TELL HIM PRIMO  :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

slow down fellas i need to grab some more popcorn . shit getting good in here :drama: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 1 2010, 06:00 PM~16480635
> *YOU TELL HIM PRIMO   :biggrin:
> *


HOW THE FUCK U GONNA GO OUT TO LONG WONGS WITH DEAD BATTERIES HOMMIE KNOWING THAT MUFFUKAS OUT THERE WAITING TO SERVE UR ASS! AND THAT CAME OUT UR FUNKY MOUF!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:00 PM~16480633
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


HOW THE FUCK U GONNA GO OUT TO LONG WONGS WITH DEAD BATTERIES HOMMIE KNOWING THAT MUFFUKAS OUT THERE WAITING TO SERVE UR ASS! AND THAT CAME OUT UR FUNKY MOUF!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:04 PM~16480678
> *HOW THE FUCK U GONNA GO OUT TO LONG WONGS WITH DEAD BATTERIES HOMMIE KNOWING THAT MUFFUKAS OUT THERE WAITING TO SERVE UR ASS! AND THAT CAME OUT UR FUNKY MOUF!
> *


DO YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW Y?????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16480617
> *damm looks like i left LongWongs to early last night  :biggrin: sounds like some people had fun
> *


u know when TEAM BLOW ME AINT THERE, THERE ISNT ACTION going on! THATS A FACT hommie.


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16480617
> *damm looks like i left LongWongs to early last night  :biggrin: sounds like some people had fun
> *


YES U DID :yes: THE KNIGHTS TRY TO COME IN STRONG BUT LEFT WEEEEAK.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16480701
> *DO YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW Y?????
> *


Y CUZ U DIDNT HAVE ENUFF FUKIN MONEY ON UR M-POWER? :dunno: U GUYS HAVE TOO MANY FUKIN EXCUSES PLAYA.......KEEP IT REAL U GOT SERVED MIKE FROM PHX TEES SAID IT! IF U WANNA GET SERVED AGAIN PUUL UP SUNDAY HOMMIE AND THAT GOES FOR ANY OTHER HOPPERS SINGLE OR DOUBLE....BUT IF UR GONNA BRING A DOUBLE MAKE SURE IT JUMPS LIKE A DOUBLE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16480706
> *u know when TEAM BLOW ME AINT THERE, THERE ISNT ACTION going on! THATS A FACT hommie.
> *


wen r u gonna bring something out to hop....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16480701
> *DO YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW Y?????
> *


EVEN STEADY DIPPIN SERVED OL DIRT ROD FROM UR CLUB!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 05:43 PM~16480401
> *okay. you served us all :wow: . you win... we loose...wat happen to everything being fun and games...  oh n i know who u r got much repect for you.. n yes I KNOW YOU GOT MORE CARS.....
> *


How is it you go from talking shit to kissing ass.......idiot :uh:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16480727
> *YES U DID :yes: THE KNIGHTS TRY TO COME IN STRONG BUT LEFT WEEEEAK.... :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:11 PM~16480772
> *wen r u gonna bring something out to hop....
> *


SOON HOMMIE ITS IN THE WORKS........YOUNGSTA


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16480781
> *How is it you go from talking shit to kissing ass.......idiot :uh:
> *


umm let me see........ i wasnt talkin shit.one of ur homies was the one who said we got served by big ed....


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16480791
> *SOON HOMMIE ITS IN THE WORKS........YOUNGSTA
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16480775
> *EVEN STEADY DIPPIN SERVED OL DIRT ROD FROM UR CLUB!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont got no say so over dat one...i dont even know home boy from steady dippin... but u forgot to menchin the prt were they were pushing on steady dippind trunk...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:11 PM~16480772
> *wen r u gonna bring something out to hop....
> *


when u gonna get a SHOW CAR?


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16480775
> *EVEN STEADY DIPPIN SERVED OL DIRT ROD FROM UR CLUB!
> *


You're DAMN RIGHT!!! Knights Image can thank White Guy for that embarassment... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIG ED!!!!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16480733
> *Y CUZ U DIDNT HAVE ENUFF FUKIN MONEY ON UR M-POWER?    :dunno: U GUYS HAVE TOO MANY FUKIN EXCUSES PLAYA.......KEEP IT REAL U GOT SERVED MIKE FROM PHX TEES SAID IT! IF U WANNA GET SERVED AGAIN PUUL UP SUNDAY HOMMIE AND THAT GOES FOR ANY OTHER HOPPERS SINGLE OR DOUBLE....BUT IF UR GONNA BRING A DOUBLE MAKE SURE IT JUMPS LIKE A DOUBLE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THAT ALL YOU KNOW HOW TO DO IS TALK SHIT??????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480861
> *You're DAMN RIGHT!!! Knights Image can thank White Guy for that embarassment... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIG ED!!!!
> *


THIS MIKE HOMMIE...BIG ED IS TAKING A BREAK!....yea but u did serve them fools lmfao......n WEASEL was way in the back hidding n shit didnt have shit too say!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480856
> *when u gonna get a SHOW CAR?
> *


NEVER//.... I LIKE THEM BUT NOT FOR ME.....


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:17 PM~16480845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i dont got no say so over dat one...i dont even know home boy from steady dippin... but u forgot to menchin the prt were they were pushing on steady dippind trunk...
> *


Look we caught you while you were pulling out and stopped on sight the car wasn't even level we were just keepin it from rollin back!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:19 PM~16480873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THAT ALL YOU KNOW HOW TO DO IS TALK SHIT??????
> *


CALL IT WAT U WANT HOMMIE.............ILL TELL U WAT MAKE SURE UR ASS IS OUT THERE SUNDAY...NUFF SAID! NO FUKIN EXCUSES.


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480861
> *You're DAMN RIGHT!!! Knights Image can thank White Guy for that embarassment... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIG ED!!!!
> *


YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE HOMMIE.. BUT YOU DIDNT EMBARASS NOBODY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:22 PM~16480913
> *CALL IT WAT U WANT HOMMIE.............ILL TELL U WAT MAKE SURE UR ASS IS OUT THERE SUNDAY...NUFF SAID! NO FUKIN EXCUSES.
> *



WELL SEE CUZ TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN N HATING GOING ON...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:20 PM~16480897
> *NEVER//.... I LIKE THEM BUT NOT FOR ME.....
> *


YEA OK.............STOP FUKIN WITH JUNK!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

My hopper will be out this weekend watch out now


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life+Feb 1 2010, 06:14 PM~16480813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not talking shit? Idiot


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:21 PM~16480905
> *Look we caught you while you were pulling out and stopped on sight the car wasn't even level we were just keepin it from rollin back!!!!
> *



OK IF DATS WAT IS WAS... WEN I SEE YOU AGAIN LETS GO NOSE TO NOSE N SEE WAT UR PRETTY CAR DOES.....NO TRUNK PUSHIN


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:20 PM~16480893
> *THIS MIKE HOMMIE...BIG ED IS TAKING A BREAK!....yea but u did serve them fools lmfao......n WEASEL was way in the back hidding n shit didnt have shit too say!
> *


Aight cool Thanks for the shout out!!! I aslo wanted to send props to Big ED for servin that ass!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:23 PM~16480926
> *WELL SEE CUZ TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN N HATING GOING ON...
> *


YEA WE WILL C FOO U JUST OPENED UP A CAN OF WORMS PLAYA!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 1 2010, 06:23 PM~16480938
> *Thats not talking shit? Idiot
> *


YOU LIKETHE WORD IDIOT I NOTICED.... GO BAK FURTHER N YOULL SEE Y I SAID DAT....


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16480958
> *OK IF DATS WAT IS WAS... WEN I SEE YOU AGAIN LETS GO NOSE TO NOSE N SEE WAT UR PRETTY CAR DOES.....NO TRUNK PUSHIN
> *


OK sounds like theres gonna be a house call goin on tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16480981
> *YEA WE WILL C FOO U JUST OPENED UP A CAN OF WORMS PLAYA!
> *



WORMS....??????????????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16480988
> *OK sounds like theres gonna be a house call goin on tomorrow!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 Ill bring the popcorn :drama:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16480988
> *OK sounds like theres gonna be a house call goin on tomorrow!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:27 PM~16480997
> *WORMS....??????????????
> *


YEA WORMS.............N DONT BE TRYING TO FUKIN *PLEAD* ON SUNDAY HOMMIE.....KEEP WOOFING LIL WEEZIE UR JUS DIGGING UR HOLE DEEPER PLAYA


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 1 2010, 02:18 PM~16478481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 1 2010, 06:33 PM~16481066
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I agree !!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 06:37 PM~16481113
> *I agree !!
> *


x3 enough with her already time for a new chick


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 1 2010, 06:39 PM~16481134
> *x3 enough with her already time for a new chick
> *


SHES PLAYED OUT..............


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 1 2010, 06:39 PM~16481134
> *x3 enough with her already time for a new chick
> *


post the good shit BIGRICH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16481051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POPCORN KING


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ANYWAYS HOW WAS EVERYBODYS WEEKEND............GOT FUKIN TWISTED AT THE GYM SATURDAY............*SPIRIT* WAS DOING THE DAM THANG!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16481177
> *post the good shit BIGRICH!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16481232
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Hey bro u need to pay me royalties for using that popcorn :biggrin: 
I have that


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 06:53 PM~16481282
> *whats up homies???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 06:54 PM~16481290
> *:wave:
> *


its going down up in here!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 1 2010, 06:33 PM~16481066
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16481268
> *Hey bro u need to pay me royalties for using that popcorn  :biggrin:
> I have that
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 06:55 PM~16481297
> *its going down up in here!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hells yeah it is !!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Was a good weekend have lots of fun I can't wait for next weekend


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 06:55 PM~16481297
> *its going down up in here!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is lots of :drama: :drama: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 1 2010, 07:10 PM~16481493
> *Yes it is lots of  :drama:  :drama:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Damm you had to get all GANGSTA and shit and pull out the guns :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

...PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME & VOTE! TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THE DETAIL ON THESE RIDES BEFORE VOTING! THANKS AZ!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524189
THANKS HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 05:45 PM~16480430
> *yeah ok if u say so....its all fun n games.....
> *


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:cheesy: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16480958
> *OK IF DATS WAT IS WAS... WEN I SEE YOU AGAIN LETS GO NOSE TO NOSE N SEE WAT UR PRETTY CAR DOES.....NO TRUNK PUSHIN
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:  :h5: :rimshot: :sprint: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 07:12 PM~16481512
> *Damm you had to get all GANGSTA and shit and pull out the guns  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahah its just getting hot in here lol


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN HERE


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 1 2010, 08:28 PM~16482507
> *Hahahah its just getting hot in here lol
> *


It was they ended the show early tonight


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16482536
> *It was they ended the show early tonight
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16482534
> *WAT UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN HERE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: regal85, gzking, DIRTY SOUTH, Knightstalker, roadmaster95, chilango's-67, cutlass.hopper, Teamblowme602

What up homies :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16482758
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: regal85, gzking, DIRTY SOUTH, Knightstalker, roadmaster95, chilango's-67, cutlass.hopper, Teamblowme602
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE 
:420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Feb 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16482829
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> :420:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

I guess i missed a good hop on sunday any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Knightstalker, CHUCKS66, azroller, fesboogie, regal85, New-Image-soldier, roadmaster95, smiley602, DIRTY SOUTH


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 1 2010, 08:58 PM~16482972
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Chuck ?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUCK IM THERE NEXT SUNDAY, I MISSED A HELL OF A HOP I WANNA SEE TEAM BLOW ME SMACK SOME BUMPER


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

gzking, locdownmexikan, A Rod, Techniquesphx, smiley_62, Lowrider Style CC, djsire, roadmaster95, dads86regal, azroller

WHATS GOOD ALL


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16483003
> *FUCK IM THERE NEXT SUNDAY, I MISSED A HELL OF A HOP I WANNA SEE TEAM BLOW ME SMACK SOME BUMPER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: going to need a bigger parking lot soon


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 09:02 PM~16483031
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: going to need a bigger parking lot soon
> *



FUCK YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 1 2010, 07:49 PM~16482858
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP GATO MAN YOUR WEDDING WAS BAD ASS OH WAIT I WASNT THERE LOL JK


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 08:00 PM~16482990
> *What up Chuck ?
> *



chillin! how you doin?? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 1 2010, 09:03 PM~16483052
> *:wave:
> *



QUE ONDA RAUL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:wave: sup az side homies


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:03 PM~16483042
> *FUCK YEAH  :biggrin:
> *


what up smiley hows the elco


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16483080
> *:wave: sup az side homies
> *


QUE ONDA PUPS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16483086
> *what up smiley hows the elco
> *


ITS AT THE BODY SHOP RIGHT NOW SAVING MY PENNIES TO GET SOME METAL WORK DONE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16483088
> *QUE ONDA PUPS :biggrin:
> *


que onda cochino :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:07 PM~16483110
> *que onda cochino :0
> *



CHILLIN READING ALL THE SHIT I MISSED OUT ON SUNDAY :biggrin: 
AND YOU


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:04 PM~16483066
> *QUE ONDA RAUL
> *


chillen i heard u did up the jetta


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup jr what u doing mi paisa


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16483062
> *chillin! how you doin?? :biggrin:
> *


Doin real good enjoying all the fun going on in here :biggrin: :biggrin: Wish BigRich would post up some good pics though


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16483003
> *FUCK IM THERE NEXT SUNDAY, I MISSED A HELL OF A HOP I WANNA SEE TEAM BLOW ME SMACK SOME BUMPER
> *


i got some footage homie   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :sprint: :drama: :drama:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 1 2010, 09:08 PM~16483124
> *chillen i heard u did up the jetta
> *



JUST A LITTLE BIT NOTHING SPECIAL FUCKER RIDES SMOOTH THO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 1 2010, 09:03 PM~16483052
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:08 PM~16483122
> *CHILLIN READING ALL THE SHIT I MISSED OUT ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> AND YOU
> *


fuck ese it wass badass homie frank came out chalio compita and big Ed much props to this vatos long wongs was hot last night ese oh and gato was there too :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2010, 09:09 PM~16483146
> *i got some footage homie      :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :sprint:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



HELL YEAH POST UP :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16483164
> *fuck ese it wass badass homie frank came out chalio compita and big Ed much props to this vatos long wongs was hot last night ese oh and gato was there too :biggrin:
> *


GATO IS A CACA HEAD ILL BE THERE NEXT WEEKEND GONNA PUT THE JETTA ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 09:09 PM~16483143
> *Doin real good enjoying all the fun going on in here  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Wish BigRich would post up some good pics though
> *


I knooooooooooooooow ha like marinate would say oooooooooooooooooorrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeee q no :wow:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:08 PM~16483127
> *sup jr what u doing mi paisa
> *


 :h5:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 PM~16483194
> *GATO IS A CACA HEAD  ILL BE THERE NEXT WEEKEND GONNA PUT THE JETTA ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


who gato he a good pussy cat :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16483106
> *ITS AT THE BODY SHOP RIGHT NOW SAVING MY PENNIES TO GET SOME METAL WORK DONE SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 still got that frame


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 1 2010, 09:12 PM~16483216
> *:h5:
> *


how you feeling vato


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 1 2010, 08:52 PM~16482897
> *I guess i missed a good hop on sunday any pics :biggrin:
> *


i got it on dvd :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 1 2010, 09:13 PM~16483234
> *still got that frame
> *



HELL YEAH IM CLOSE TO HAVING THE FERIA AND THAT DUDE FROM CASA GRANDE SHOULD BE BRINGING THAT OTHER FRAME TO


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:drama: :drama: whts up king!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

what's happening cabrones!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

doing o.k. took some pills they should be kicking in about 15 min. the o'lady got some good pills today from the Dr. :run:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Feb 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16483270
> *:drama:  :drama: whts up king!!!!!!
> *


WHats up bro ? where were u last night ?? we stayed at long wongs till about 10 , but looks like we left to early


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16483272
> * what's happening cabrones!
> *



WHATS UP ART


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD JR


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This week we posted up the pic's from the LONG WONG'S HOP FROM YESTERDAY!!!!! Everything was caught on tape!!!!!! Tape does'nt lie......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:18 PM~16483312
> *WHATS UP ART
> *


Not too much Bro, just kickin it and relaxing. you getting ready for the Lowrider Magazine show?


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 09:17 PM~16483297
> *WHats up bro ? where were u last night ?? we stayed at long wongs till about 10 , but looks like we left to early
> *


had to do alot of running around was to tired to jump in the caddi next time 4 sure1 Hw was ur trip? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:18 PM~16483319
> *WHATS GOOD JR
> *


just chillin, trying to get a lil something something together for the streets.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:19 PM~16483340
> *Not too much Bro, just kickin it and relaxing.  you getting ready for the Lowrider Magazine show?
> *



YES SIR TRYING AT LEAST :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT YOU


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 1 2010, 09:17 PM~16483291
> *doing o.k. took some pills they should be kicking in about 15 min. the o'lady got some good pills today from the Dr. :run:
> *


orale bust out ese hey so tell me the G14 ese let me in la clave privada :biggrin: q no mando


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 1 2010, 09:20 PM~16483361
> *just chillin, trying to get a lil something something together for the streets.
> *



HELL YEAH IS IT MORE THAN 2 WHEELS THO :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16483272
> * what's happening cabrones!
> *


sup loc


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:20 PM~16483369
> *YES SIR TRYING AT LEAST  :biggrin:  WHAT ABOUT YOU
> *


 Tu sabes homie......The Cube will go into the show as is. Nothing new  

Maybe I will do a little something for Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:22 PM~16483394
> *Tu sabes homie......The Cube will go into the show as is.  Nothing new
> 
> Maybe I will do a little something for Vegas :biggrin:
> *



PUMPS :dunno: :boink:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:21 PM~16483371
> *orale bust out ese hey so tell me the G14 ese let me in la clave privada :biggrin: q no mando
> *


 :nicoderm: not yet vato


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16483384
> *sup loc
> *


Oraleeeeeeeeeee :roflmao: :roflmao: I heard you guys are having another show soon????????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Feb 1 2010, 09:20 PM~16483356
> *had to do alot of running around was to tired to jump in the caddi next time 4 sure1 Hw was ur trip? :biggrin:
> *


Trip was real GOOD , GOODTIMES took real good care of us up in Albuquerque. then made the trip home jumped in the El Camino and hit up LongWongs made for a real long day


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:21 PM~16483380
> *HELL YEAH IS IT MORE THAN 2 WHEELS THO  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 1 2010, 09:23 PM~16483415
> *:nicoderm: not yet vato
> *


    :biggrin: :cheesy: :angry:  fucker


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16483442
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



YOUS A CRAZY MOFO JR :biggrin:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16483436
> *Trip was real GOOD , GOODTIMES took real good care of us up in Albuquerque. then made the trip home jumped in the El Camino and hit up LongWongs made for a real long day
> *


sounds GOOOOOOD bro! talk to u 2mrrw got to wake up early


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:23 PM~16483420
> *Oraleeeeeeeeeee :roflmao:  :roflmao: I heard you guys are having another show soon????????
> *


simon homie hope you vatos can make it and bring that trokita homie I know you binging coronas :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 1 2010, 09:25 PM~16483451
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



WHATS GOOD RICK


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Feb 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16480958
> *OK IF DATS WAT IS WAS... WEN I SEE YOU AGAIN LETS GO NOSE TO NOSE N SEE WAT UR PRETTY CAR DOES.....NO TRUNK PUSHIN
> *


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 1 2010, 08:25 PM~16483451
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: HEARD ITS GOING DOWN SUNDAY U TAKING YOUR CAR OUT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 1 2010, 09:25 PM~16483451
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:23 PM~16483414
> *PUMPS :dunno:  :boink:
> *


yeah maybe....we will see.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A Rod_@Feb 1 2010, 09:26 PM~16483478
> *sounds GOOOOOOD bro!  talk to u 2mrrw got to wake up early
> *


LAter


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483526
> *yeah maybe....we will see.
> *



IF YOU PUT PUMPS ILL DO THIS TO YOUR CAR :boink: THEN ILL GO :sprint:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

AZ SIDE POPPIN 2NITE  WAT UP N.I. AND THE REST OF THE AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 1 2010, 08:25 PM~16483451
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483526
> *yeah maybe....we will see.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 1 2010, 09:31 PM~16483570
> *AZ SIDE POPPIN 2NITE   WAT UP N.I. AND THE REST OF THE AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA PINCHE MANDO


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 1 2010, 09:31 PM~16483570
> *AZ SIDE POPPIN 2NITE   WAT UP N.I. AND THE REST OF THE AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


what up brother


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16483549
> *IF YOU PUT PUMPS ILL DO THIS TO YOUR CAR :boink: THEN ILL GO :sprint:
> *


mas puto smelly


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

JOE WHEN YOU GONNA SELL ME ONE OF YOUR 64'S


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 08:27 PM~16483484
> *simon homie hope you vatos can make it and bring that trokita homie I know you binging coronas  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah we will bring the Coronas!! I owe some of my homies a brew! You gotta ask Compita about the truck but I don't think he'll say no. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:33 PM~16483622
> *mas puto smelly
> *



IF YOU LIFT YOUR RAG ILL DO THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 1 2010, 09:31 PM~16483570
> *AZ SIDE POPPIN 2NITE   WAT UP N.I. AND THE REST OF THE AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: sup perro


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16483549
> *IF YOU PUT PUMPS ILL DO THIS TO YOUR CAR :boink: THEN ILL GO :sprint:
> *



Cochino! You gonna try and rape The Cube huh? :barf:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:36 PM~16483680
> *Cochino!  You gonna try and rape The Cube huh?  :barf:
> *



NO **** :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: ON THE CUBE ALL NIGHT LONG


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 PM~16483643
> *IF YOU LIFT YOUR RAG ILL DO THE SAME :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: mas puto smelly :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :run: :boink: :ninja: :rimshot: :yes: where big ben at :drama: oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16483707
> *:angry: mas puto smelly  :buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :run:  :boink:  :ninja:  :rimshot:  :yes: where big ben at :drama: oh ok :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: MAS PUTO PUPPY :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 PM~16483643
> *IF YOU LIFT YOUR RAG ILL DO THE SAME :biggrin:
> *


ill do the huevo then :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:38 PM~16483723
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



WHAT UP MARINATE SO WHO WON THE G BODY BUILD UP


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:39 PM~16483743
> *ill do the huevo then :wow:
> *



NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 PM~16483640
> *Oh yeah we will bring the Coronas!!  I owe some of my homies a brew!  You gotta ask Compita about the truck but I don't think he'll say no. :biggrin:
> *


sup compita you down :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16483792
> *sup compita you down  :biggrin:
> *



COMPITA IS ALWAYS DOWN TO BRING THE MAZDARATI


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16483804
> *COMPITA IS ALWAYS DOWN TO BRING THE MAZDARATI
> *


 :h5: :x: :yessad:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16483792
> *sup compita you down  :biggrin:
> *


yeah why not!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16483804
> *COMPITA IS ALWAYS DOWN TO BRING THE MAZDARATI
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 1 2010, 09:49 PM~16483943
> *yeah why not!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooooooorrrrraaaaalllllllllllllllleee :h5: march 21st ese ill get all the info get ready az side


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN I MISSED ALOT SINCE THE LAST TIME I LOGGED IN TODAY EARLIER


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 09:54 PM~16484027
> *ooooooooooooorrrrraaaaalllllllllllllllleee :h5: march 21st ese ill get all the info get ready az side
> *



HELL YEAH


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16480981
> *YEA WE WILL C FOO U JUST OPENED UP A CAN OF WORMS PLAYA!
> *



HEY DON'T CALL HIM PLAYA CAUSE THAT IS PUTTING ME DOWN  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16483272
> * what's happening cabrones!
> *



QUE PASA CON TIGO SENOR ART BUCK! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16484124
> *HEY DON'T CALL HIM PLAYA CAUSE THAT IS PUTTING ME DOWN    HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16484086
> *HELL YEAH
> *


X2


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2010, 09:00 PM~16484127
> *QUE PASA CON TIGO SENOR ART BUCK!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Nada Big Homie........just on here cause my 5-year old has taken over my TV  

And you??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ITS MIMIS TIME FOR ME AZ CHECK EVERYBODY OUT TOMORROW GOOD NIGHT AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16484124
> *HEY DON'T CALL HIM PLAYA CAUSE THAT IS PUTTING ME DOWN    HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



:wave: HELLO THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16484192
> *ITS MIMIS TIME FOR ME AZ CHECK EVERYBODY OUT TOMORROW GOOD NIGHT AZ
> *


Peace out Homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16484086
> *HELL YEAH
> *


yes sir 2nd annual going to be better homies we got more room more classes lets have a good time az side


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 10:04 PM~16484192
> *ITS MIMIS TIME FOR ME AZ CHECK EVERYBODY OUT TOMORROW GOOD NIGHT AZ
> *


its early still ese :420: :420: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 10:02 PM~16484153
> *:wow:
> Nada Big Homie........just on here cause my 5-year old has taken over my TV
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja!!!! :biggrin: I AM JUS CHILLIN ENJOYING THE ENTERTAINMENT ON HERE :drama: :drama:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16484134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP? DAMN I SEE I MISSED IT SUNDAY GONNA HAVE TO GO OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY HOMIES IF YOU HAD MY CELL NUMBER PLEASE TEXT ME OR PM ME YOUR NUMBER. MY PHONE FELL IN THE WATER AND CANNOT SEE ANY OF MY CONTACTS.. THANK YOU!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mando


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16484307
> *sup mando
> *


AQUI NOMAS PERRO CHILLING CARNAL :biggrin: WERE SMILEY GO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16484303
> *HEY HOMIES IF YOU HAD MY CELL NUMBER PLEASE TEXT ME OR PM ME YOUR NUMBER. MY PHONE FELL IN THE WATER AND CANNOT SEE ANY OF MY CONTACTS.. THANK YOU!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW!!! hno: hno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16484359
> *AQUI NOMAS PERRO CHILLING CARNAL :biggrin: WERE SMILEY GO
> *


he went mimis su lechita y a dormir ha :biggrin: ha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2010, 09:18 PM~16484412
> *hno:  hno:  CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW!!!  hno:  hno:
> *


wHAT IS HAPPENING TOMMORROW?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 1 2010, 09:19 PM~16483335
> *This week we posted up the pic's from the NEITHER DO I WHEN I SAY TEAM BLOW ME PUT IT DOWN</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm out! Good nite!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 1 2010, 07:08 PM~16481471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aqui estoy loco no te preocupes!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn smiley602 must of paid his internet or is sitting at the library all afternoon!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey luna, que paso doot???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup tata luna


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16484609
> *damn smiley602 must of paid his internet or is sitting at the library all afternoon!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2010, 10:18 PM~16484425
> *wHAT IS HAPPENING TOMMORROW?
> *



:x: :x: :biggrin: VIEW MY PROFILE BUDDY (NO ****...JAJAJAJAJA!!!!)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:11 PM~16483194
> *GATO IS A CACA HEAD  ILL BE THERE NEXT WEEKEND GONNA PUT THE JETTA ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


Si es cierto


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16483055
> *WHAT UP GATO MAN YOUR WEDDING WAS BAD ASS OH WAIT I WASNT THERE LOL JK
> *


   :ugh: sorry dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 2 2010, 05:18 AM~16486555
> *Buenos diAZ
> *


BUENISIMOS HOMIE IT'S TORTA TUESDAY :biggrin: 
ADALE THOMAS GET THIS SHIT STARTED ESE. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2010, 09:33 PM~16483624
> *JOE WHEN YOU GONNA SELL ME ONE OF YOUR 64'S
> *


later later homie i need tires 175 70 14


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2010, 09:46 PM~16484804
> *:x:  :x:  :biggrin:  VIEW MY PROFILE BUDDY  (NO ****...JAJAJAJAJA!!!!)
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TODAY IS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MANDITO!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rimshot: :run: :rimshot: :run: :rimshot: :run: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2010, 07:15 AM~16487150
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TODAY IS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MANDITO!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rimshot:  :run:  :rimshot:  :run:  :rimshot:  :run:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


YOU FORGOT TO SAY >>>>NO ****!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Happy Birthday JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2010, 08:15 AM~16487150
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TODAY IS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MANDITO!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rimshot:  :run:  :rimshot:  :run:  :rimshot:  :run:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: GRACIAS BUDDY BUDDY!!! :wow: I AM NOW THE BIG 36!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 2 2010, 08:20 AM~16487170
> *YOU FORGOT TO SAY >>>>NO ****!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Birthday JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> *



:biggrin: THANKS 4 THE BIRTHDAY LOVE HOMIE (NO ****...JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!) :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 2 2010, 05:18 AM~16486555
> *Buenos diAZ
> *



:wave: QUE PASA GATITO :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16480617
> *damm looks like i left LongWongs to early last night  :biggrin: sounds like some people had fun
> *


Im so glad the burban dont hop :biggrin: thanks for the show at long wongs fellas :thumbsup: just dont get so angry :happysad:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2010, 08:15 AM~16487150
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TODAY IS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MANDITO!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rimshot:  :run:  :rimshot:  :run:  :rimshot:  :run:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


X2 happy birthday homie!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 2 2010, 08:15 AM~16487150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 08:39 AM~16487296
> *:wave:  QUE PASA GATITO  :biggrin:
> *


Aki nomas dawg happy bday un abrazo muy fuerte y una mano amiga.....rrote lol jk buddy where is the pachanga let me know ke yo si voy no como el compita


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy bday homeboy! Gato said he'll give you a lap dance!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 08:26 AM~16487206
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS BUDDY BUDDY!!!  :wow:  I AM NOW THE BIG 36!!!  :boink:  :boink:
> *



happy birthday homie!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 08:26 AM~16487206
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS BUDDY BUDDY!!!  :wow:  I AM NOW THE BIG 36!!!  :boink:  :boink:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ITS SHOW TIME!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Have a great one homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2010, 12:14 AM~16485667
> *
> *


whats good ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 2 2010, 05:18 AM~16486555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, STEADY TRIPPIN IN THE HOU, I MEAN STEADY DIPPIN IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up Az! Its Tuesday! What's up BigRich! What's on the menu for today!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 2 2010, 08:43 AM~16487322
> *X2 happy birthday homie!!!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: GRACIAS BUDDY BUDDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2010, 08:53 AM~16487413
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 2 2010, 09:05 AM~16487481
> *Aki nomas dawg happy bday un abrazo muy fuerte y una mano amiga.....rrote lol jk buddy where is the pachanga let me know ke yo si voy no como el compita
> *



:biggrin: ORALE...GRACIAS MI GATITO...I AM PLANNING A PACHANGA MAYBE FOR NEXT FRIDAY...I AM THINKING TITTY BAR!!!!! :boink: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2010, 09:24 AM~16487635
> *Happy bday homeboy! Gato said he'll give you a lap dance!!!!
> *



THANKS BIG MANDO :biggrin: I WILL PASS ON DA LAP DANCE FROM GATO...RATHER HAVE ONE FROM JAMIE VANESSA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 2 2010, 09:41 AM~16487785
> *happy birthday homie!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2010, 09:52 AM~16487891
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 2 2010, 09:53 AM~16487904
> *ITS SHOW TIME!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: THANKS ESE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 2 2010, 10:46 AM~16488278
> *Have a great one homie!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE PIC OG PLAYER!!! RIGHT CLICK AND SAVED IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 12:22 PM~16489015
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE PIC OG PLAYER!!!  RIGHT CLICK AND SAVED IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


YOU ARE SO WELCOME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2010, 11:26 AM~16488550
> *que onda mi gatito, meeeeooowwwww!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE, HOPE YOUR OLD ASS HAS A GOOD DAY!!!!
> WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, STEADY TRIPPIN IN THE HOU, I MEAN STEADY DIPPIN IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: CALMADO BUDDY...I AM NOT THAT OLD...I CAN STILL :boink: :boink: :boink: (NO ****...JAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 2 2010, 12:24 PM~16489034
> *YOU ARE SO WELCOME!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ON FEBRUARY 14th I WILL BE LIKE THIS ALL DAY :x: :x: :x:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The topic has been reopened. All I ask is that certain members keep it clean.
Any further derogatory posts may cause members to be banned from LIL.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 12:29 PM~16489089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ON FEBRUARY 14th I WILL BE LIKE THIS ALL DAY  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 12:29 PM~16489089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ON FEBRUARY 14th I WILL BE LIKE THIS ALL DAY  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


on feb 14th ill be :boink: :boink: :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

im not a good listener


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 2 2010, 02:05 PM~16490553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not Derogatory Rich! Thats Fine!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 2 2010, 03:05 PM~16490553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

what bout dis one.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BIGRICH, Must be at work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 2 2010, 03:17 PM~16490678
> *BIGRICH, Must be at work!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 2 2010, 03:17 PM~16490678
> *BIGRICH, Must be at work!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats where my lay it low pix gets done.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD BIG RICH AND HAPPY B-DAY MANDO69 HEY MY BDAY IS ON THE 14 OF THIS MONTH SO IM GONNA BE LIKE :x: :x: :x: :boink: :boink: TO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16490422
> *The topic has been reopened. All I ask is that certain members keep it clean.
> Any further derogatory posts may cause members to be banned from LIL.
> *



:scrutinize: What did I miss? :drama:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16484609
> *damn smiley602 must of paid his internet or is sitting at the library all afternoon!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST HAD A LITTLE EXTRA TIME ON MY HANDS HAD TO COME VISIT AZ SIDE I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE AND I MISS IT :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 2 2010, 02:54 PM~16491027
> *WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


'Sup Homey, welcomeback!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16491189
> *'Sup Homey, welcomeback!
> *



THANKS LUNA ITS BEEN A WHILE. MAN I JUST SAW THE VIDEO OF THE HOP AT LONGWONGS AND I AINT TALKING SHIT BUT TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE BIG ED WAS SERVING PEEPS.


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

where's the video at :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5If1vq5rIzA...player_embedded


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 2 2010, 03:19 PM~16491273
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5If1vq5rIzA...player_embedded
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 2 2010, 04:21 PM~16491283
> *Thanks bro
> *



SO WHO DO YOU THINK TOOK IT :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 2 2010, 03:22 PM~16491298
> *SO WHO DO YOU THINK TOOK IT :biggrin:
> *


dont know video was kinda dark 2 see


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16491319
> *dont know video was kinda dark 2 see
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO GO SUNDAY TO CHECK OUT THE HOP OFF :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 2 2010, 04:23 AM~16486427
> *    :ugh: sorry dawg
> *



JUST GO GET MARRIED AGAIN AND ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 2 2010, 04:35 PM~16491405
> *JUST GO GET MARRIED AGAIN AND ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


I will lol just let me finish my ride first lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Feb 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16490422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2010, 05:18 PM~16491878
> *:0  :0  :0
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


See what happens when I try to actually work... :banghead:

Fuck work :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 2 2010, 06:32 PM~16492617
> *See what happens when I try to actually work... :banghead:
> 
> Fuck work :angry:
> *


thats how i feel too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 2 2010, 06:32 PM~16492617
> *See what happens when I try to actually work... :banghead:
> 
> Fuck work :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ITS SHOW TIME!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

VG MAGAZINE HAS MORE PICS OF THE IDENTITY SHOW ON THEIR SITE HERE IS THE LINK


VG MAGAZINE.COM
http://vgpromo.smugmug.com/Events/2010-EVE...777731636_zrsRR


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP AZ! SUP MANDO!
LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW WAS A GREAT SUCCESS!!
P


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: gzking, LINCOLN91, OGPLAYER, CHEVYMAN480, Knightstalker, sexynine, MANDOS69C/10, PHXROJOE, 1983 lincoln, BIGGATO799, #1stunna, 87CADDY, locdownmexikan
:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 2 2010, 08:30 PM~16494086
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: gzking, LINCOLN91, OGPLAYER, CHEVYMAN480, Knightstalker, sexynine, MANDOS69C/10, PHXROJOE, 1983 lincoln, BIGGATO799, #1stunna, 87CADDY, locdownmexikan
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 2 2010, 08:30 PM~16494086
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: gzking, LINCOLN91, OGPLAYER, CHEVYMAN480, Knightstalker, sexynine, MANDOS69C/10, PHXROJOE, 1983 lincoln, BIGGATO799, #1stunna, 87CADDY, locdownmexikan
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



What Up? Full House Tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 2 2010, 08:38 PM~16494189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2010, 07:07 PM~16493101
> *X2
> *


X3!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's our first Long Wong video!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 2 2010, 08:41 PM~16494227
> *not much just chillin , should be workin on the el camino getting some more work done before the march show. but ya I am too lazy tonight
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: YOUR ELCO DOES LOOK VERY NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 08:47 PM~16494313
> *:cheesy:  YOUR ELCO DOES LOOK VERY NICE!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks we got a couple things planned for it


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2010, 08:02 PM~16493710
> *VG MAGAZINE HAS MORE PICS OF THE IDENTITY SHOW ON THEIR SITE HERE IS THE LINK
> VG MAGAZINE.COM
> http://vgpromo.smugmug.com/Events/2010-EVE...777731636_zrsRR
> *


there is some nice pics on there but i still like bigmando's better!!! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 2 2010, 08:48 PM~16494332
> *Thanks we got a couple things planned for it
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 09:07 PM~16494536
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


so how was your birthday???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2010, 09:03 PM~16494497
> *there is some nice pics on there but i still like bigmando's better!!! (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


YOU FORGOT TO ADD.....J/K JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 09:08 PM~16494559
> *YOU FORGOT TO ADD.....J/K JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!
> *


calmate mando, maaaasssss puuuuuutooooooo!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2010, 09:07 PM~16494544
> *so how was your birthday???
> *



IT WAS  MY LADY MADE ME SOME SHRIMP IN ALFREDO NOODLES AND SOME HOMEMADE COOKIES :biggrin: NOW WE JUS WAITIN FOR THE KIDS TO FALL ASLEEP SO WE CAN :boink: :boink: :boink: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2010, 09:10 PM~16494585
> *calmate mando, maaaasssss puuuuuutooooooo!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I THOUGHT WE WAS HOMIEZ (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 09:12 PM~16494616
> *IT WAS   MY LADY MADE ME SOME SHRIMP IN ALFREDO NOODLES AND SOME HOMEMADE COOKIES  :biggrin:  NOW WE JUS WAITIN FOR THE KIDS TO FALL ASLEEP SO WE CAN  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 2 2010, 09:15 PM~16494659
> *:0  :0
> *


:biggrin: UH-OH...KIDS ARE ASLEEP AND I AM :sprint: HASTA MAÑANA HOMIES FROM THE AZ SIDE :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2010, 08:12 PM~16494616
> *IT WAS   MY LADY MADE ME SOME SHRIMP IN ALFREDO NOODLES AND SOME HOMEMADE COOKIES  :biggrin:  NOW WE JUS WAITIN FOR THE KIDS TO FALL ASLEEP SO WE CAN  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :cheesy:
> *


JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!! TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banghead: :loco: :wow:  :ugh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>It's right under this video.....






:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" A MESSAGE FROM " WEASEL " PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB "

THERE IS WAY TO MUCH BULLSHIT GOING ON , OVER NOTHING AND NOW
PEOPLE ARE CALLING MY SONS CARS , PIECES OF SHIT....OVER WHAT A
FUCKING BULLSHIT CAR HOP.

WE ARE OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME , BUT NOW THINGS ARE GETTING OUT
OF HAND. SO THIS IS WHAT YOU ALL CALL CLUB UNITY , IF IT IS ...I THINK
WE ARE BETTER OFF DOING OUR OWN THING. 

I ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT , WE WERE COOL WITH PEOPLE OUT THERE , TRYING
TO KEEP THE PEACE. IF THAT'S THE WAY EVERYBODY FEELS ABOUT IT....
" IT IS , WHAT IT IS " . AND YOU CAN KEEP LONG WONGS...BECAUSE I KNOW
IF WE GO OUT THERE , ONLY TO HAVE A PEACEFUL TIME THE BULLSHIT WILL
START....AND THE LAST THING I NEED , IS FOR SOMEBODY TO START SHIT
WITH ONE OF MY SONS....WHAT EVER WE DID???? NOW IT NEEDS TO STOP ! .

YOU ARE TAKING IT TO PERSONAL !!!.....I HAVE TRYED TO KEEP THINGS COOL
ABOUT MY MISTAKE I MADE, AND FOR SOME OF YOU IT'S WASN'T GOOD
ENOUGH. A MAN CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH TO CORRECT A SMALL PROBLEM....

SO , I HAVE TOLD ALL OF MY CLUB MEMBERS , NOT TO GO OUT TO ANY CLUB
GATHERINGS OR SHOWS UNTILL THE BULLSHIT STOPS.

YOU CAN SAY , OR POST ALL WHAT YOU WANT...THAT IS NOT GOING TO STOP
US FROM TRYING TO END THIS....ENOUGH IS , ENOUGH ....IT'S JUST HOPPING..

AS OF NOW , ANYONE OF MY MEMBERS WILL BE KICKED OUT OF THE CAR CLUB
IF THEY DO NOT KEEP THE PEACE , AND THAT INCLUDES ME TO.....

I DON'T WANT ANYBODY , TO THINK WE ARE AFRAID . ALL WE WANT IS TO
HOP OUR CARS , WITH OUT ALL THE TRASH TALK & HATE...

SO NOW ALL I " WEASEL " WANT TO KNOW IS IT GOING TO STOP ???????...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

damm i was gonna bring my rc hopper out this sunday and see who i could serve guess i wont have to charge my 9v batteries now !!! :-D


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 2 2010, 10:36 PM~16495680
> *damm i was gonna bring my rc hopper out this sunday and see who i could serve guess i wont have to charge my 9v batteries now !!! :-D
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AWW COME ON YOU CAN HOP YOUR RC AGAINST MY JETTA :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHATS UP MIKE! NEED SOME SHIRTS. I'LL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16495727
> *WHATS UP MIKE!  NEED SOME SHIRTS. I'LL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *



IM NOT MIKE BUT FOR $500 I CAN BE :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 2 2010, 09:40 PM~16495741
> *IM NOT MIKE BUT FOR $500 I CAN BE  :biggrin: NO ****
> *



MIKE'S CHEAPER! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Feb 2 2010, 10:43 PM~16495791
> *MIKE'S CHEAPER! :biggrin:
> *



LOL MAS PUTO :biggrin: YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD EVERYONE

MARIO_B, AZs finest13, oldskool 62, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, PHX CUSTOM TEES, gzking


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16495727
> *WHATS UP MIKE!  NEED SOME SHIRTS. I'LL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


koo hit me up....i gotta make sum for KNIGHT IMAGE ALSO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHATS KRAKIN WEASEL? how r u and he KNIGHTS?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 2 2010, 09:49 PM~16495046
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>It's right under this video.....
> 
> 
> ...



" SAY WHAT YOU WANT " WE WILL NOT BE THERE , UNTILL IT STOPS.AND YOU
FROM LOWRIDER STYLE. LEAVE CHILEO OUT OF THIS . STOP USEING MY NAME
FOR YOUR POST....STOP !!!!!!!....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

NETO U BEEN MISSING OUT ON ALL THE ACTION AT LONG WONGS!


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

same old shit just here at fuckn work sounds like 
someone a little up set tonight


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

catchin up on all the drama haha :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 2 2010, 10:50 PM~16495886
> *WHATS KRAKIN WEASEL? how r u and he KNIGHTS?
> *


" NOT MUCH " I'M JUST TRYING TO KEEP THE PEACE , AND WE STILL NEED OUR
SHIRTS....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

Cling, Clang, that's the sound(OF WEASELS OLD CUTLASS) you hear when a knight comes, with his shining armor and big mace. Oh, it's so hard to be a knight. You have to follow special laws(HITTING UR OWN SWITCH) everyday(EVEN ON SUNDAYS), and sometimes for days, months, even years before you come home. That's the life of a Medieval knight.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2010, 10:56 PM~16495968
> *" NOT MUCH " I'M JUST TRYING TO KEEP THE PEACE , AND WE STILL NEED OUR
> SHIRTS....
> *


shit just let me kno bro i got chu CLUB UNITY.......we can talk about them on sunday after the SAINTS beat that ass


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 2 2010, 10:57 PM~16495987
> *Cling, Clang, that's the sound(OF WEASELS OLD CUTLASS) you hear when a knight comes, with his shining armor and big mace. Oh, it's so hard to be a knight. You have to follow special laws(HITTING UR OWN SWITCH) everyday(EVEN ON SUNDAYS), and sometimes for days, months, even years before you come home. That's the life of a Medieval knight.
> *


Whats crackin Mike


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 2 2010, 11:05 PM~16496087
> *Whats crackin Mike
> *


SHIT JUST RIGHT HERE CATCHIN UP ON ALL THE DRAMA......Y CANT EVERYONE JUST GET A LONG AT LONG WONGS....lol........oh n MESMERIZING about them twinz i had on saturday....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2010, 10:50 PM~16495892
> *" SAY WHAT YOU WANT "  WE WILL NOT BE THERE , UNTILL IT STOPS.AND YOU
> FROM LOWRIDER STYLE. LEAVE CHILEO OUT OF THIS . STOP USEING MY NAME
> FOR YOUR POST....STOP !!!!!!!....
> *


All we're saying is who's in the video...... :dunno:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2010, 10:19 PM~16495412
> *" A MESSAGE FROM " WEASEL " PRESIDENT OF THE CAR CLUB "
> 
> THERE IS WAY TO MUCH BULLSHIT GOING ON , OVER NOTHING AND NOW
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no: :loco:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :guns: :guns: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:tears: 
Trash talking is what makes the car hops fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Side! :wave: Its wednesday!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 3 2010, 01:32 AM~16497065
> *:tears:
> Trash talking is what makes the car hops fun. :biggrin:
> *


THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT HOMMIE..........IF THEY WAS TO GO INTO THE OTHER HOPPING THREADS THEY PROABLY THINK THEIR IS GANGS FIGHTING IN THEIR N SHIT.............


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's poppin azside! Looking for a paint and body guy to do some work on my blazer. Any suggestions???


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16495700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AWW COME ON YOU CAN HOP YOUR RC AGAINST MY JETTA :biggrin:
> *



the burban gettin a mean setup right now , b ready for sun!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

morning AZ


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup az


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wave: I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT POSTED BIRHDAY COMMENTS FOR ME YESTERDAY (NO ****)


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 08:29 AM~16498134
> *What's poppin azside! Looking for a paint and body guy to do some work on my blazer. Any suggestions???
> *


ANTS CUSTOM PAINT... 623 221-4376


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 3 2010, 11:55 AM~16500216
> *ANTS CUSTOM PAINT... 623 221-4376
> *


 :thumbsup: Anthony does nice work


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 3 2010, 11:40 AM~16500154
> *:biggrin:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE  :wave:  I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT POSTED BIRHDAY COMMENTS FOR ME YESTERDAY (NO ****)
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 08:29 AM~16498134
> *What's poppin azside! Looking for a paint and body guy to do some work on my blazer. Any suggestions???
> *


maaco :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 07:29 AM~16498134
> *What's poppin azside! Looking for a paint and body guy to do some work on my blazer. Any suggestions???
> *


What color Bro, I gots Spray Cans!!!!! and for a bit more cash I can pull out the Wagner Power Painter!!! You decide how much you want to pay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 01:39 PM~16500534
> *What color Bro, I gots Spray Cans!!!!! and for a bit more cash I can pull out the Wagner Power Painter!!! You decide how much you want to pay!!! :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha and i got my sharpie ready to do the pin striping pick a color :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 3 2010, 08:31 AM~16498146
> *the burban gettin a mean setup right now , b ready for sun!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAN I DONT THINK IM READY FOR THE BURBAN :biggrin: BUT ILL KEEP MY 2 BATTERIES CHARGED :sprint:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: AZside :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Feb 2 2010, 08:04 PM~16493739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELLLLLL NO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 08:29 AM~16498134
> *What's poppin azside! Looking for a paint and body guy to do some work on my blazer. Any suggestions???
> *


ray from northside customs in mesa #480-283-3411....!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JAGSTERS!!!!</span>[/i]










NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!

We can be reached @
213-703-3229

[email protected]

www.myspace.com/jagsterla


or come by the shop
7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 08:29 AM~16498134
> *What's poppin azside! Looking for a paint and body guy to do some work on my blazer. Any suggestions???
> *


Take it to Mando.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Disneyland was fun! Until I let my old lady drive us home. I woke up at the Mexican border :0 !


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 3 2010, 03:18 PM~16501938
> *Disneyland was fun! Until I let my old lady drive us home. I woke up at the Mexican border :0 !
> *


WAS SHE TRYING TO GET RID OF YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 03:43 PM~16501578
> *JAGSTERS!!!!</span>[/i]
> 
> 
> ...



_Nice homie, but IDENTITY has to support the AZ home team!_ *Krazy Kutting! *


























If you homies want something done hit up my boy Johnny! Be sure to tell him BigMando sent you!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 04:42 PM~16502249
> *WAS SHE TRYING TO GET RID OF YOU?  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 04:42 PM~16502249
> *WAS SHE TRYING TO GET RID OF YOU?  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: Fucked up... but probably true :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16502595
> *:twak: Fucked up... but probably true :0
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


she was going to leave his ass, and then come home and sell the impala


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT GUYS :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16503181


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Feb 3 2010, 03:43 PM~16501578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOTH DO NICE WORK DOES KRAZY KUTTING CHARGE A SET UP FEE AND DESIGN FEE


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 3 2010, 06:10 PM~16503321
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME doing a HOUSE call tonight! ohhhhhhhhhhh yea!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16503773
> *TEAM BLOW ME doing a HOUSE call tonight! ohhhhhhhhhhh yea!
> *



WHOS HOUSE :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 3 2010, 12:47 PM~16500603
> *hahahaha and i got my sharpie ready to do the pin striping pick a color :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: She gonna do your pistriping Bro!! I got aluminum foil for the silver leaf too!! :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC, CLEMENTE AND LUNA

WHATS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 06:57 PM~16503857
> *Lowrider Style CC, CLEMENTE AND LUNA
> 
> WHATS GOOD FELLAS
> *


Wat up G!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 05:57 PM~16503857
> *Lowrider Style CC, CLEMENTE AND LUNA
> 
> WHATS GOOD FELLAS
> *


'Sup Smiley, you ready to bumper up to James' Burban from UCE?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16503880
> *Wat up G!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SO WHATS UP FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE :biggrin: WERE HALF WAY THERE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16503894
> *'Sup Smiley, you ready to bumper up to James' Burban from UCE?? LOL  :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH IVE BEEN CHARGING BY AA BATTERYS AND SATURDAY PUT IN SOME NEW SEALS ON MY CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16503773
> *TEAM BLOW ME doing a HOUSE call tonight! ohhhhhhhhhhh yea!
> *


where is it at?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 06:57 PM~16503855
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl: She gonna do your pistriping Bro!! I got aluminum foil for the silver leaf too!!  :0
> *


 and I got the goldschlager, I will drink it and leave you the gold flakes!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 3 2010, 06:04 PM~16503950
> *and I got the goldschlager, I will drink it and leave you the gold flakes!
> *


Two tone leaf!!! Thast a first on a Ride!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 07:06 PM~16503977
> *Two tone leaf!!! Thast a first on a Ride!!
> *



ITS SPRINKLING RIGHT NOW TAKE IT OUTSIDE TO GET THAT WATER DROP EFFECT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16503990
> *ITS SPRINKLING RIGHT NOW TAKE IT OUTSIDE TO GET THAT WATER DROP EFFECT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Mando might win best paint by the time we are done!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16504021
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Mando might win best paint by the time we are done!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AZ SIDE CUSTOM PAINT :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 06:11 PM~16504039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AZ SIDE CUSTOM PAINT :rimshot:
> *


We dont want cash, we want Budlite!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 07:12 PM~16504050
> *We dont want cash, we want Budlite!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16503773
> *TEAM BLOW ME doing a HOUSE call tonight! ohhhhhhhhhhh yea!
> *


Waffle House or IHOP ??? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 07:19 PM~16504153
> *Waffle House or IHOP ??? :biggrin:
> *


FUNNY GUY!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 07:21 PM~16504180
> *FUNNY GUY!
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 03:43 PM~16501578
> *Any questions?[/i] :biggrin:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16503898
> *SO WHATS UP FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE :biggrin: WERE HALF WAY THERE
> *


Long Wong's!!!!!!!!!!</span>[/i]






:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1099 Members: gzking, STEADYDIPPIN09, FANTAZMA, 97TownCar, Lunas64, ,Teamblowme602, locdownmexikan, jsobera, smiley602
:wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16503330
> *:wave:
> *


what up smiley :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 07:25 PM~16504256
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Any questions?[/i] :biggrin:
> *


Ok sir! Check these out! 










































ok how bout milled plaques









fine line precision plaques











Questions....Yes, Does Jagster build award winning parts? Like Arms?










Like Hubs?










???????? :biggrin: lol


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

So is it still ganna go down sunday at long wongs even tho is super bowl weekend??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16504540
> *Ok sir! Check these out!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Mando won that , end of discussion . where are the pics of chics at ?? :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

ke pasa gato :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

So is it still ganna go down sunday at long wongs even tho is superbowl weekend??


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16504561
> *So is it still ganna go down sunday at long wongs even tho is super bowl weekend??
> *


that's right huh


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up arizona


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

What time is the hop :happysad: :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 3 2010, 06:57 PM~16504669
> *What's up arizona
> *


Gaaaatooooooo! Sup Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, Lowrider Style CC, Knightstalker, doughboy93, FANTAZMA, elsalva, primer665, Art Buck, 62wildcat, jsobera

:wave: :wave: 'Sup Fellas


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16504572
> *Looks like Mando won that , end of discussion . where are the pics of chics at ?? :biggrin:
> *


I'am not done!!!!!!! :wow: 














































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 08:01 PM~16504736
> *Gaaaatooooooo! Sup Bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hoooollllaaaaa amigo luna!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 08:25 PM~16505068
> *I'am not done!!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  :drama: :wow:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 08:25 PM~16505068
> *I'am not done!!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE TIED NOW.......NOW WHAT?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 3 2010, 07:58 PM~16504683
> *What time is the hop :happysad: :0
> *


Ke rollo wey como andas


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Feb 3 2010, 08:31 PM~16505153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_



Originally posted by Lunas64@Feb 3 2010, 08:19 PM~16505001
*Lunas64, Lowrider Style CC, Knightstalker, doughboy93, FANTAZMA, elsalva, primer665, Art Buck, 62wildcat, jsobera

:wave:  :wave: 'Sup Fellas
*

Click to expand...

For right now.....
Here's our gift to you and Big Mando for the hold up.  





_


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

OK OK OK....ITS ALL GONNA GO DOWN IN ABOUT 1/2 HOUR AT CHALIOS.... TEAM BLOW ME DOING A HOUSE CALL.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT....NOT GIVING A FUCK....VIDEO TONIGHT!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16505227
> *OK OK OK....ITS ALL GONNA GO DOWN IN ABOUT 1/2 HOUR AT CHALIOS.... TEAM BLOW ME DOING A HOUSE CALL.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT....NOT GIVING A FUCK....VIDEO TONIGHT!
> *


Finally some excitment !!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 08:41 PM~16505289
> *Finally some excitment !!
> *


DAM U DIDNT LIKE THE BATTLE OF THE PLAQUES?.....lol


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 08:42 PM~16505305
> *DAM U DIDNT LIKE THE BATTLE OF THE PLAQUES?.....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2010, 08:19 PM~16505001
> *Lunas64, Lowrider Style CC, Knightstalker, doughboy93, FANTAZMA, elsalva, primer665, Art Buck, 62wildcat, jsobera
> 
> :wave:  :wave: 'Sup Fellas
> *


Qvo TaTa? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: Knightstalker, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGGATO799, locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, *TopDogg*

Fuckers better behave hno: :drama:



JK Qvo Al? :wave: How's yuma? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16505367
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: Knightstalker, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGGATO799, locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, TopDogg
> 
> Fuckers better behave hno: :drama:
> ...


what's crackin knightstalker nooooo drama!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 09:47 PM~16505367
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: Knightstalker, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGGATO799, locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, TopDogg
> 
> Fuckers better behave hno: :drama:
> ...


wut it dew ruben


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Feb 3 2010, 08:49 PM~16505397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie? :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 3 2010, 08:32 PM~16505166
> *Ke rollo wey como andas
> *


pues anda con los pies estupido!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

enrique, ARIZA70, 97TownCar, locdownmexikan, rudyrangel, PHXROJOE, henry castillo, Knightstalker


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck hello buddy


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16505510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup Bernarddd :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2010, 07:59 PM~16505558
> *Art Buck hello buddy
> *


Sup Ben!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16505581
> *:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :wave: Sup Bernarddd :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja you still remember that shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm ku , how you doing meathead???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 PM~16505594
> *Sup Ben!!
> 
> 
> *


hey bro did you download those pics from tims camera from saturday's show n shine


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2010, 08:06 PM~16505652
> *hey bro did you download those pics from tims camera from saturday's show n shine
> *


Not yet.....I'll ask him tomorrow.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 07:41 PM~16505289
> *Finally some excitment !!
> *


You heading down to Santa Maria to watch?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16505688
> *Not yet.....I'll ask him tomorrow.
> *


please do bro, he said he or you would send me all the pics of my car.... thanks homie....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:09 PM~16505709
> *You heading down to Santa Maria to watch?
> *


jajaja you make it sound far!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:09 PM~16505709
> *You heading down to Santa Maria to watch?
> *


thats to far for me I live way on the east side . not lucky enough to live in phoenix


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 3 2010, 08:09 PM~16505729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that someone will get it on video and post it up. I'm not going either.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16505227
> *OK OK OK....ITS ALL GONNA GO DOWN IN ABOUT 1/2 HOUR AT CHALIOS.... TEAM BLOW ME DOING A HOUSE CALL.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT....NOT GIVING A FUCK....VIDEO TONIGHT!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Here goes something for right now...... :biggrin: 

t2YInC_yEWM&feature=related


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:15 PM~16505819
> *I will get those for you homie
> not far for me, but I'm feeling under the weather for the last couple of days.  I'll pass on going down there tonite.
> 
> *


thankls homie, i'll be waiting...... hope you feel better :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16505636
> *jajajaja you still remember that shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'm  ku , how you doing meathead???
> *


:yes: :biggrin: I'm chillin homie... aqui waiting to see if it snows hno:


And only Arty calls me that :buttkick: JK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 09:18 PM~16505860
> *:yes: :biggrin: I'm chillin homie... aqui waiting to see if it snows hno:
> And only Arty calls me that :buttkick: JK
> *


oh shit my bad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16505860
> *:yes: :biggrin: I'm chillin homie... aqui waiting to see if it snows hno:
> And only Arty calls me that :buttkick: JK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1585116706.html

this fool smokin some crack , he needs to be kicked for having these wheels also !!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 3 2010, 09:18 PM~16505868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You member?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 08:26 PM~16505972
> *I forgot... (NO ****!) :0 :biggrin:
> You member?
> *


 What ever happened to Big Corn Fed? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16505934
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1585116706.html
> 
> this fool smokin some crack , he needs to be <s>kicked</s> SHOT :guns: for having these wheels also !!!
> *


 Fixed


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 3 2010, 07:32 PM~16505166
> *Ke rollo wey como andas
> *


good and u


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16505987
> *What ever happened to Big Corn Fed? :dunno:
> *


Been awhile since I seen the homie :dunno: 

I remember he used to come in here and shut up the shit talkers and bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16505934
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1585116706.html
> 
> this fool smokin some crack , he needs to be kicked for having these wheels also !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU NEVER BE TO TEXAS! that shit is every where. 84's


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16505545
> *enrique, ARIZA70, 97TownCar, locdownmexikan, rudyrangel, PHXROJOE, henry castillo, Knightstalker
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up homie big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16506118
> *what's up homie big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up Joe! Nice meeting you last Sunday. oops I meant Saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16505934
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1585116706.html
> 
> this fool smokin some crack , he needs to be kicked for having these wheels also !!!
> *



I gotta get me some Texan wire wheels. :thumbsup: :wow: :uh: :sprint: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16506045
> *Been awhile since I seen the homie :dunno:
> 
> I remember he used to come in here and shut up the shit talkers and bullshit :biggrin:
> *


IM A SHIT TALKER......... :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*TEAM BLOW ME* DOING A HOUSE CALL AT WEASELS.................ALL FOR FUN! 
AND EVERYONE THINKS ITS DRAMA..................YEA OK!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc-p14zOQpg

HMMMMMMM WHO CAN BE NEXT?.....HMMMMMMMMM GOTTA COUPLE PEOPLE ON THE LIST!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 PM~16507751
> *TEAM BLOW ME  DOING A HOUSE CALL AT WEASELS.................ALL FOR FUN!
> AND EVERYONE THINKS ITS DRAMA..................YEA OK!
> 
> ...



It's all fun and games>>>LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 4 2010, 12:07 AM~16507845
> *It's all fun and games>>>LOL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA SUM PEOPLE DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT THEY LIKE REAL SERIOUS or AFRAID....THATS LIKE TWO BOXERS TALKING SHIT B4 THE FIGHT AND CONGRATULATING ONE ANOTHER AFTER THE FIGHT.....ITS CALLED HYPING THE HYPE UP PEOPLE! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS IS RICKS SINGLE PUMP THAT WAS HOPPING AGAINST CHALIOS BLUE MONTE THAT IS SUPPOSE TO BE A DOUBLE THEN SUM LIL BLACK TRUCK TRIED TO PULL UP BHIND RICK N WAS HOPPING A DOUBLE BUT JUMPING LIKE A SINGLE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxBJKOGsS70


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2010, 12:28 AM~16507954
> *THIS IS RICKS SINGLE PUMP THAT WAS HOPPING AGAINST CHALIOS BLUE MONTE THAT IS SUPPOSE TO BE A DOUBLE THEN SUM LIL BLACK TRUCK TRIED TO PULL UP BHIND RICK N WAS HOPPING A DOUBLE BUT JUMPING LIKE A SINGLE!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxBJKOGsS70
> *


THATS THE SHIT HOMIE LONG WONGS IS THE PLACE TO BE EVERY SUNDAY :yes: :yes:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup homies from the AZ side...this rick from United Dreams cc...Just some info on our show on the 20th of Febuary....Arizona's own Krazy Kutting and Karz icon will be in the house with a booth and if u need directions its on 8th st and magnolia or mapqwest Stillettos gentlemens club since its right next door hahahaha.....happy hr from 3-7 lol....aight homies hope to see u guys here at the show...much respect from United Dreams cc


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16508038
> *THATS THE SHIT HOMIE LONG WONGS IS THE PLACE TO BE EVERY SUNDAY :yes:  :yes:
> *


q no


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:34 PM~16506118
> *what's up homie big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up homie, how you doing bro????


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16505367
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: Knightstalker, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIGGATO799, locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, TopDogg
> 
> Fuckers better behave hno: :drama:
> ...


Ya sabes Ruben.... we (MODS) get complaints and have to take some kind of action to keep it clean, before it gets out of hand. 
Yuma is Good, I'm looking forward to the PHX show....and meeting some of those ladies that BigRich keeps posting.hell, maybe Big Mando can let me use his reserved seating at one of his clubs when I get there.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 3 2010, 04:42 PM~16502249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOTS OF IT TO!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2010, 07:34 PM~16505191
> *
> For right now.....
> Here's our gift to you and Big Mando for the hold up.
> ...


_

Thanks Hector, Art Loks did a great job on this!!!_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 4 2010, 06:43 AM~16508877
> *GOOD MORNING AZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: X2!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Feb 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16507595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 4 2010, 06:43 AM~16508877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" On behalf of thee knights image car club " 

I want to thank all who showed up for our very first house call , that was cool !..

Everyone that was here at my house , was keeping it real , just some damm
good hopping , all for fun ....

Thank You !! Chalio , mike , frank , gato , rollin , and the homie with the pretty
car , " and the monte carlo IS badass !! " thank you all ....... :thumbsup: 

" Weasel " Knights Image Car Club .


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 4 2010, 06:43 AM~16508877
> *GOOD MORNING AZ  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 4 2010, 09:12 AM~16509655
> *" On behalf of thee knights image car club "
> 
> I want to thank all who showed up for our very first house call , that was cool !..
> ...


Was a good hop just for fun dawg :biggrin: 
The caprice is a clean ride to clean to hop :tears: 
And the monte was hiting the bumper hard


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 4 2010, 10:22 AM~16510346
> *:wave:
> *


Ke rollo bro


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2010, 09:35 AM~16509856
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up mike


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 4 2010, 08:55 AM~16509510
> * Can't wait for the phx show... you showing the raggy? :cheesy:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I might, been awhile since I cruised central in a ragtop


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up mando already talk to my homie he say. Stop by Saturday and he will show you a ride that he is working on se how you like it and then you guys can talk about it


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 10:32 AM~16510469
> *Ke rollo bro
> *


chillin homie, waitin for this sunday since i missed it last sundy


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 4 2010, 10:35 AM~16510507
> *I might, been awhile since I cruised central in a ragtop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice anymore pictures dawg


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2010, 09:36 PM~16506136
> *What's up Joe!  Nice meeting you last Sunday. oops I meant Saturday! :biggrin:
> *


you to homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 4 2010, 10:38 AM~16510549
> *chillin homie, wait for this sunday since i missed it last sundy
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies, how is everyone doing this morning???

Teamblowme602, DIRTY SOUTH, locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, PHX CUSTOM TEES


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 3 2010, 10:23 PM~16505934
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1585116706.html
> 
> this fool smokin some crack , he needs to be kicked for having these wheels also !!!
> *


MAN I SHIT YOU NOT! IVE SEEN THAT CAR PUTTING GAS AT CIRCLE K AT CENTRAL AND DOBBINS WITH OUT THE RIMS IT WAS WRECKED ON THE FRONT FENDER. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 4 2010, 10:33 AM~16510483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 3 2010, 08:42 PM~16505305
> *DAM U DIDNT LIKE THE BATTLE OF THE PLAQUES?.....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 4 2010, 12:12 AM~16508157
> * Fixed
> 
> 
> ...


you need a light! LOL! That LS is bad ass.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 4 2010, 10:35 AM~16510507
> *I might, been awhile since I cruised central in a ragtop
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

EVERYTHING IS SMALLER?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16511053
> *WHAT UP BEN?
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!? :wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 4 2010, 10:35 AM~16510507
> *I might, been awhile since I cruised central in a ragtop
> 
> 
> ...



What up top dogg...u gonna be at the United Dreams show??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 12:13 PM~16511325
> *you need a light! LOL!  That LS is bad ass.
> *


:biggrin: QUE TRANZA MI AMIGO ART BUCK :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 11:07 AM~16510810
> *
> *



QUE SHOW GATITO :biggrin: QUE HACES HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 11:11 AM~16510846
> *whats up homies, how is everyone doing this morning???
> 
> Teamblowme602, DIRTY SOUTH,  locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, PHX CUSTOM TEES
> *



WHAT'S CRAK-A-LAKIN WIT YOU BIG BEN? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 12:11 PM~16510846
> *whats up homies, how is everyone doing this morning???
> 
> Teamblowme602, DIRTY SOUTH,  locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, PHX CUSTOM TEES
> *


QUE ONDA BENNY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2010, 01:32 PM~16512023
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!?  :wave:
> *


BORED AT WORK :|


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up joe?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 11:11 AM~16510846
> *whats up homies, how is everyone doing this morning???
> 
> Teamblowme602, DIRTY SOUTH,  locdownmexikan, PHXROJOE, PHX CUSTOM TEES
> *


Ke rollo wey vas a salir el sunday


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2010, 12:58 PM~16511694
> *EVERYTHING IS SMALLER?
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: Why you playing with Ben feeling


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 03:11 PM~16512959
> *:wow:  :biggrin: Why you playing with Ben feeling
> *


MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Whats good big AZ. my partner from work hit me up today to post up a cruise for this sat. at 4:00pm at 35th ave and northern. anyone who can make it would b


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 4 2010, 03:30 PM~16513155
> * Whats good big AZ. my partner from work hit me up today to post up a cruise for this sat. at 4:00pm at 35th ave and northern. anyone who can make it would b
> *


WHATS OVER THERE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2010, 03:20 PM~16513057
> *MY BAD :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I'm sick and tired of all you guys making fun of my homie ben no becouse he is fat and ugly you guys have to say something bad about him 






:biggrin: 






:happysad: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:run:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 4 2010, 03:14 PM~16513603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Feb 4 2010, 04:12 PM~16513574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2010, 01:46 PM~16512171
> *BORED AT WORK :|
> *


ORALE HOMIE :biggrin: I ACTUALLY CALLED IN FROM WORK :| STILL NOT FEELING GOOD :ugh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 04:13 PM~16513589
> *:biggrin:
> :angry:  I'm sick and tired of all you guys making fun of my homie ben no becouse he is fat and ugly you guys have to say something bad about him
> :biggrin:
> ...



:angry: POR QUE HABLAS ASI DE TU BODYGUARD BEN CABRON :angry:










:biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 4 2010, 04:14 PM~16513603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: PENDEJA!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 4 2010, 04:39 PM~16513863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BENS TOP FLIGHT OF THE WORLD


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2010, 04:54 PM~16514047
> *YOU FOUND A JOB?
> 
> BENS TOP FLIGHT OF THE WORLD
> *


:no: :no: NOT YET HOMIE :biggrin: PLEASE DONT USE THE "J" OR "W" WORD :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2010, 04:44 PM~16513913
> *:angry:  POR QUE HABLAS ASI DE TU BODYGUARD BEN CABRON  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm just trying to help him ben es mi amigo :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> :biggrin: Talking shit when it comes to hopping is normal homie
> NO NEED TO TELL ME PLAYA......I KNOW THE GAME.....TELL THE ONES THAT ARE COMING IN HERE THINKING ITS DRAMA TO HEAR ALL THE SHIT TALKING!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 10:36 AM~16510517
> *What's up mando already talk to my homie he say. Stop by Saturday and he will show you a ride that he is working on se how you like it and then you guys can talk about it
> *


cool pm me a address and number!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 4 2010, 03:30 AM~16508490
> *Ya sabes Ruben.... we (MODS) get complaints and have to take some kind of action to keep it clean, before it gets out of hand.
> Yuma is Good, I'm looking forward to the PHX show....and meeting some of those ladies that BigRich keeps posting.hell, maybe Big Mando can let me use his reserved seating at one of his clubs when I get there.
> 
> *



Yessir Hit me up when you get in! When you going to let me take the rag on a shooting spree?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16511053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

STAY TUNED WE (*TEAM BLOW ME*) MIGHT BE DOING ANOTHER HOUSE CALL..................


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 10:29 AM~16510428
> *Was a good hop just for fun dawg  :biggrin:
> The caprice is a clean ride to clean to hop :tears:
> And the monte was hiting the bumper hard
> *


LMFAO...............TEAM BLOW ME WOKE UP HOLLY STRRET WITH THAT BACK BUMPER!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 4 2010, 05:18 PM~16514277
> *I'm just trying to help him ben es mi amigo  :biggrin:
> *


o si pinchi baboso pendejo cara de verga embarrada de cagada, ya se como peinsas de mi    ahora te vas a la chingada, enano cuerpo de mongolito!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16515480
> *STAY TUNED WE (TEAM BLOW ME) MIGHT BE DOING ANOTHER HOUSE CALL..................
> *


where??? tonight????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

henry castillo, BigMandoAZ


whats up homies, whats crackin???


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16515480
> *STAY TUNED WE (TEAM BLOW ME) MIGHT BE DOING ANOTHER HOUSE CALL..................
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5: :420: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 4 2010, 07:37 PM~16515480
> *STAY TUNED WE (TEAM BLOW ME) MIGHT BE DOING ANOTHER HOUSE CALL..................
> *


shit I did not charge my 9v up on the rc hopper !!   off to walgreens for new batteries F**k it i am gonna be ready


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 1 2010, 06:23 PM~16480936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now. :wow: 

There will a new player Sunday night.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thats a good one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Waiting outside, hopefully team blow me isn't coming to my house for a house call. I am not ready yet. hno: hno: hno: Still need more practice. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 07:54 PM~16516303
> *Waiting outside, hopefully team blow me isn't coming to my house for a house call. I am not ready yet.  hno:  hno:  hno: Still need more practice.  :biggrin:
> *


Ya, I was wondering if Frank and Ed were thinking of comin all the way to Goodyear to my house for a house call!!!!! If they do I better get the Carne and Beers ready!!! Its a long ass way!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...


   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...


You look like you go t the switch down good!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:58 PM~16516358
> *Ya, I was  wondering if Frank and Ed were thinking of comin all the way to Goodyear to my house for a house call!!!!! If they do I better get the Carne and Beers ready!!! Its a long ass way!!!
> *


The carne is ready at my house and I am sitting on the cooler of Corona's, ready to hop. :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...


*
LUNA WILL TAKE OUT THE SUB!!!!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...


  That is cool


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...



Why don't I ever get to hit the switches?!? Com'on quit hogging them man!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 08:03 PM~16516420
> *
> LUNA WILL TAKE OUT THE SUB!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Six4 Sub VS Six4 Impala......I was even IN the car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

I will only hop against you Luna, if you are wearing your speedo!!!

:wow: :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16516492
> *I will only hop against you Luna, if you are wearing your speedo!!!
> 
> :wow:  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16516492
> *I will only hop against you Luna, if you are wearing your speedo!!!
> 
> :wow:  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16516492
> *I will only hop against you Luna, if you are wearing your speedo!!!
> 
> :wow:  :uh:
> *


YOU BETTER SAY NO **** PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16516492
> *I will only hop against you Luna, if you are wearing your speedo!!!
> 
> :wow:  :uh:
> *


(****) or (NO ****)?............................ :roflmao: J/P :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16516545
> *YOU BETTER SAY NO **** PLEASE!!!!
> *


LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:10 PM~16516545
> *YOU BETTER SAY NO **** PLEASE!!!!
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA! YOU TYPED THAT TOO FAST!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

No ****
:roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 08:12 PM~16516574
> *JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!  YOU TYPED THAT TOO FAST!
> *


Hell ya I did!!! I seen his post and I was like bam!!! I didnt even look at the keys either!!! I had to post it quick!!! :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Wat Up Az!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:14 PM~16516599
> *No ****
> :roflmao:
> *


Whew Thanks Bro............You had me worried!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16516542
> *:nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



It's better to be a speedo than a$$-less chaps!!! 

:sprint: :run:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 4 2010, 08:14 PM~16516608
> *Wat Up Az!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Whats up!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Feb 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16516614
> *It's better to be a speedo than a$$-less chaps!!!
> 
> :sprint:  :run:
> *


im not touching this one.................... :sprint:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ass-less chaps????

What's next Luna? :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 09:18 PM~16516654
> *Ass-less chaps????
> 
> What's next Luna? :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I bet there is a pic of Al out there in ass less chaps !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Feb 4 2010, 09:15 PM~16516614
> *It's better to be a speedo than a$$-less chaps!!!
> 
> :sprint:  :run:
> *



Dont tell me Justin has a set of chaps???????? :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16516670
> *I bet there is a pic of Al out there in ass less chaps !!!
> *


There is???? :0 :thumbsdown: :dunno: :around: :barf: hno: hno: hno: :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16516654
> *Ass-less chaps????
> 
> What's next Luna? :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


as you wold say.......IDFK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:21 PM~16516716
> *There is???? :0  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :around:  :barf:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :boink:
> *


*vegas fool you dont remember????*


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope I have them. :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 4 2010, 09:20 PM~16516692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure there was that one night when u had one too many beers and u decided to wear some chaps someone snapped a pic , :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16516729
> *as you wold say.......IDFK!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 ...................IDGAF.......................


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16516733
> *vegas fool you dont remember????
> 
> 
> ...


I fn knew it , no back to some real shit off to the cabaret gettin a lil to GAY i here for me :uh:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16516733
> *vegas fool you dont remember????
> 
> 
> ...


That's gotta be Luna, cause I know that isn't James's butt! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 4 2010, 09:24 PM~16516771
> *I fn knew it , no back to some real shit off to the cabaret gettin a lil to GAY i here for me  :uh:
> *


you brought it up!!!!! why you gotta bring back old shit!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 08:22 PM~16516733
> *vegas fool you dont remember????
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up Bro!!!! I am dying laughing here!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :run: :guns: :twak:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Just broke a ball joint practicing in the drive-way. Gotta get it back in the garage so Yvonne can fix it for Sunday. hno: I think I need to find myself a switchman.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 09:16 PM~16516629
> *Whats up!
> *


_Big Show & Shine/Hop coming up on Feb 14!!!!!!! :wow: 

Details coming soon.....








_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:28 PM~16516841
> *Just broke a ball joint practicing in the drive-way. Gotta get it back in the garage so Yvonne can fix it for Sunday.  hno: I think I need to find myself a switchman.
> *


nope you gotta hit your own switch!


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:28 PM~16516841
> *Just broke a ball joint practicing in the drive-way. Gotta get it back in the garage so Yvonne can fix it for Sunday.  hno: I think I need to find myself a switchman.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:28 PM~16516841
> *Just broke a ball joint practicing in the drive-way. Gotta get it back in the garage so Yvonne can fix it for Sunday.  hno: I think I need to find myself a switchman.
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: Great more work for me! Better not break a nail or I am going to :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: *UceGiggles, A Rod, gzking,* CARNALES CAR CLUB, BigMandoAZ, *JB602,* Art Buck, *LINCOLNSAL,* Mr.Andres, spirit16


UCE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16516903
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: UceGiggles, A Rod, gzking, CARNALES CAR CLUB, BigMandoAZ, JB602, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres, spirit16
> UCE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


You know it!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16516903
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: UceGiggles, A Rod, gzking, CARNALES CAR CLUB, BigMandoAZ, JB602, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres, spirit16
> UCE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Lunas64*, A Rod, 64sub, spirit16, JB602, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Knightstalker, UceGiggles, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres











IN THA HOUSE!!


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16516903
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: UceGiggles, A Rod, gzking, CARNALES CAR CLUB, BigMandoAZ, JB602, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres, spirit16
> UCE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:28 PM~16516841
> *Just broke a ball joint practicing in the drive-way. Gotta get it back in the garage so Yvonne can fix it for Sunday.  hno: I think I need to find myself a switchman.
> *



here's your switchman!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:34 PM~16516943
> *Lunas64, A Rod, 64sub, spirit16, JB602, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Knightstalker, UceGiggles, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16516952
> *
> here's your switchman!!
> *


Nice Pic !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16516952
> *
> here's your switchman!!
> *


Now thats a fucking badass pic!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16516956
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry Homey.... you left!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: *BigMandoAZ*, SS520, gzking, Knightstalker, A Rod, spirit16, UceGiggles, *dads86regal*, JB602, *Lunas64*, 64sub, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres

Identity in the House!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh by the way....
This is one the rides from our Eagle Pass Texas Chapter.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Feb 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16516969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

JB602, A Rod, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, SS520, Knightstalker, spirit16, UceGiggles, dads86regal, 64sub, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres

Full House Tonite!! :wave:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16517032
> *JB602, A Rod, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Lunas64, BigMandoAZ, SS520, Knightstalker, spirit16, UceGiggles, dads86regal, 64sub, Art Buck, LINCOLNSAL, Mr.Andres
> 
> Full House Tonite!! :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

I called my homie David and he is ready to hop Sunday.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16516263
> *Prepare to get served gzking, just got done hooking up the Suburban, getting some switch practice right now.  :wow:
> 
> There will a new player Sunday night.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats funny!!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :werd:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

in the house!!!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:45 PM~16517107
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16517117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do I become part of the Big Ben club?
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16517140
> *How do I become part of the Big Ben club?
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


EAT LIKE A MO- FO









J/K Ben!! JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16517117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 oooops i mean










Unity in the house!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 08:49 PM~16517165
> *:0  :0  :0  oooops i mean
> 
> 
> ...


Ben aint gonna wash his Rag Boot for 6 months!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:48 PM~16517154
> *EAT LIKE A MO- FO
> J/K Ben!! JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> *


but do you know what i eat???????????

let's just say i'm happily married!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART BUCK IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:50 PM~16517184
> *Ben aint gonna wash his Rag Boot for 6 months!!! :biggrin:
> *


i smell it everyday!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16517190
> *but do you know what i eat???????????
> 
> let's just say i'm happily married!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AAAHH SHIIIIT!!! Ben be wearing them Assless Chaps when he eats!!!!! No ****!!!! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:48 PM~16517140
> *How do I become part of the Big Ben club?
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


just be a cool ass mo-fo!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:52 PM~16517208
> *AAAHH SHIIIIT!!! Ben be wearing them Assless Chaps when he eats!!!!! No ****!!!! :biggrin:    :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16517196
> *ART BUCK IN THA HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THE DOUBLE COMP, DOUBLE TANK, 9 Switch Box Radical Bagger Hopper..AKA........Tha CUBE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Enough of this drama! :drama: :drama: I've got the grill going, let's just have a bbq. 










:yes: :yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:54 PM~16517239
> *NOT THE DOUBLE COMP, DOUBLE TANK, 9 Switch Box Radical Bagger Hopper..AKA........Tha CUBE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 YES IT IS..................SOON TO BE LIFTED.......................14 BATTERIES, (1) PISTON PUMP..........NOT really.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16517253
> *Enough of this drama!  :drama:  :drama: I've got the grill going, let's just have a bbq.
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres the BUD LITES???? :0


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16517317
> *Wheres the BUD LITES???? :0
> *


In the cooler, stupido! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:01 PM~16517332
> *In the cooler, stupido!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


OOOOOORRRRRRAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517253
> *Enough of this drama!  :drama:  :drama: I've got the grill going, let's just have a bbq.
> 
> 
> ...


jajajaja talking about improvising!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Peace Fellas I am out!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Good night AZ!

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 4 2010, 10:05 PM~16517392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's 10pm its time for all the old people to go to sleep or they will start getting cranky!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2010, 09:51 PM~16517196
> *ART BUCK IN THA HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!the cube looks clean as always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 4 2010, 10:16 PM~16517522
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!the cube looks clean as always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2!!!!! :thumbsup: QUE PASA BUDDY BUDDY :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:58 PM~16516358
> *Ya, I was  wondering if Frank and Ed were thinking of comin all the way to Goodyear to my house for a house call!!!!! If they do I better get the Carne and Beers ready!!! Its a long ass way!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 4 2010, 03:30 PM~16513155
> * Whats good big AZ. my partner from work hit me up today to post up a cruise for this sat. at 4:00pm at 35th ave and northern. anyone who can make it would b
> *


So I think all the hops and house calls are the shit, but is n e body gonna cruise this Sat.?? Im sure there's spots were AZ can get there hopp on...

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 4 2010, 10:30 PM~16517745
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup frank


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: compita..hhhhhhhhhhhhha u lost the hop


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 5 2010, 12:32 AM~16518990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: compita..hhhhhhhhhhhhha u lost the hop
> *


RICK WAT LOST ARE U TALKING BOUT 123456... :dunno:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

GOOD MORNING AZ.. ITS FRIDAY!!! TIME TO GET OUR DRINK ON...........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2010, 07:34 PM~16515456
> *whats going on homie, how you doing???
> aqui nomas homie, tired
> just chillin homie, glad to see you out there hopping again!!!!
> ...


Good. Whats up with u? Did you get the truck back into shape?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 5 2010, 07:53 AM~16520182
> *GOOD MORNING AZ..  ITS FRIDAY!!! TIME TO GET OUR DRINK ON...........
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD ONE THIS MORNING ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 5 2010, 05:11 AM~16519607
> *Morning AZ
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin: QUE ONDA MEOW MEOW :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2010, 07:56 AM~16520198
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


:biggrin: X3!!!! WHAT IS SA'PPNIN MIKEY :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 5 2010, 07:53 AM~16520182
> *GOOD MORNING AZ..  ITS FRIDAY!!! TIME TO GET OUR DRINK ON...........
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK TIRED LIKE A MOFO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 5 2010, 08:27 AM~16520387
> *GOOD MORNING AZ JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK TIRED LIKE A MOFO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 5 2010, 08:27 AM~16520387
> *GOOD MORNING AZ JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK TIRED LIKE A MOFO
> *


dam u work graves??? i know whatthat feels like did 5 years in graves homie...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 5 2010, 08:24 AM~16520367
> *:biggrin:  X3!!!!  WHAT IS SA'PPNIN MIKEY  :wave:
> *


IM READY FOR THE WEEKEND! GO SAINTS! SHOCKEY GOTS TO SUPPORT THE STRIPPERS OF AMERICA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16520489
> *:|
> *



 WHAT UP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2010, 10:55 AM~16521606
> *IM READY FOR THE WEEKEND! GO SAINTS! SHOCKEY GOTS TO SUPPORT THE STRIPPERS OF AMERICA!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 5 2010, 08:27 AM~16520387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grave diggers?????























:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 5 2010, 11:14 AM~16521785
> *  WHAT UP TERMITE  :biggrin:
> *



you know........just reading 



it's the quiet ones that you got to watch out for.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 5 2010, 08:18 AM~16520333
> *X2!!!!  :biggrin:  QUE ONDA MEOW MEOW  :wave:
> *


Ke rollo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 5 2010, 11:24 AM~16521892
> *you know........just reading
> it's the quiet ones that you got to watch out for.....
> *



:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 5 2010, 11:30 AM~16521965
> *Ke rollo
> *


AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA HOMIE :biggrin: Y TU QUE HACES BUDDY


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side just came in to shake the spot and say Q-VO!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2010, 07:55 AM~16520194
> *I HAD ONE THIS MORNING ALREADY :biggrin:
> *


i just went out and had one too..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :barf: :barf:


----------



## marijuanjoe (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2010, 10:55 AM~16521606
> *IM READY FOR THE WEEKEND! GO SAINTS! SHOCKEY GOTS TO SUPPORT THE STRIPPERS OF AMERICA!
> *


whats up pinche miguel hones how was califas?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Feb 5 2010, 12:52 PM~16522701
> *whats up pinche miguel hones how was califas?
> *


minnie walked in on mickey giving it to daisy duck. minnie tripped out and started to shoot up the park. other than that it was cool :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Feb 5 2010, 12:17 PM~16522943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AAHHH SHIT!!!! Desert Dreams heading back to Cali!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIS WILL BE NICE TO HAVE IN THE BREAKROOM AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SOUTH MOUNTAIN HANGOUT!! TOMORROW ABOUT 5 ISH, COME ON OUT! JUST GONNA HANG OUT AFTER THE STEADY DIPPIN CAR FOTO SHOOT. PRE SUPERBOWL DRINKATHON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> THIS WILL BE NICE TO HAVE IN THE BREAKROOM AT WORK :biggrin:
> 
> i WANT ONE FOR THE HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :run: :wow: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 5 2010, 07:54 AM~16520189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2010, 03:37 PM~16524179
> *yeah its all put back together but in two colors!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


two tone looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2010, 01:53 PM~16523294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just put the budlight in the pepsi machine no one will ever know.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16524184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2010, 03:55 PM~16524306
> *Just put the budlight in the pepsi machine no one will ever know.. :biggrin:
> *


UNTIL MIKEY IS PASSED OUT AT THE DESK :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2010, 03:37 PM~16524179
> *yeah its all put back together but in two colors!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *



:scrutinize: WHAT UP BEN...WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR TRUCK BUDDY????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2010, 03:55 PM~16524306
> *Just put the budlight in the pepsi machine no one will ever know.. :biggrin:
> *



:wave: HOLA OG PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2010, 04:07 PM~16524421
> *UNTIL MIKEY IS PASSED OUT AT THE DESK :biggrin:
> *



:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, DIRTY SOUTH

'Sup Big Homey!!! Any house calls tonite?? :0


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up AZ SIDE.. luna64, whats good homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 5 2010, 04:51 PM~16525486
> * whats up AZ SIDE.. luna64, whats good homie :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much tonite, gonna chill, Gonna be at South Mountain Tomorrow about 5is, Mando and I are shooting a Car from Steady Dippn, then its party time! Swing on By. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16524184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

nice....ummm.... shoes!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 5 2010, 06:19 PM~16526256
> *nice....ummm.... shoes!
> *


Naaa Homey....NICE ASS!!!!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 5 2010, 08:03 PM~16526780
> *Naaa Homey....NICE ASS!!!!!!!  LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP SOLDIER :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 5 2010, 09:50 PM~16527891
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 4 2010, 01:12 AM~16508157
> * Fixed
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS MY HOUSE CALL N I MISSED IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


GOOD HOP FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 5 2010, 05:04 PM~16525057
> *:scrutinize:  WHAT UP BEN...WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR TRUCK BUDDY????
> *


oh you didnt know a homie got in an accident in it???? :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2010, 02:22 AM~16529935
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"BIG BEN"      (602)763-6980</span>
> *


echale ganas big homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! TIME TO START LAYIN TILE. HOPE I DONT FUCK IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 6 2010, 07:25 AM~16530385
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! TIME TO START LAYIN TILE. HOPE I DONT FUCK IT UP! :biggrin:
> *


UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU CAN DO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 6 2010, 07:25 AM~16530385
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! TIME TO START LAYIN TILE. HOPE I DONT FUCK IT UP! :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 6 2010, 07:25 AM~16530385
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! TIME TO START LAYIN TILE. HOPE I DONT FUCK IT UP! :biggrin:
> *



its like laying pipe!!!! nice and easy! ciaaaoooo


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*United cc (phoenix)*
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
*Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)*
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
*Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)*
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)

thanks to all the clubs keep them coming....who else??


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

pesco set up for sale if you guys up there are interested 3.000 for more info 805 889 8312 or pm me ROBERT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 5 2010, 04:07 PM~16524421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## marijuanjoe (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16524184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE SHOES!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here you go luna :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Feb 6 2010, 02:30 AM~16529967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, now he's really gonna fuck up!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, BIGRICHSPIRIT


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>Again lets all go out there and celebrate CLUB UNITY!!!!!!! _


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 6 2010, 12:26 PM~16531979
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, BIGRICHSPIRIT
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up og player...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 6 2010, 12:37 PM~16532072
> *:wave: whats up og player...
> *



Nothing much just chillin going to a birthday party in a bit.. How's it going?


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 6 2010, 08:20 AM~16530811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL NEW HYDRAULIC AIR CRAFT SET WITH EQ JUST BUILT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 6 2010, 11:58 AM~16531796
> *Her you go luna  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks good OG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

time to go crusing on the south side!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16532266
> *Nothing much just chillin going to a birthday party in a bit.. How's it going?
> *


good here at work, starring at da time... :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 6 2010, 07:25 AM~16530385
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! TIME TO START LAYIN TILE. HOPE I DONT FUCK IT UP! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 6 2010, 12:28 PM~16532001
> *<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>Again lets all go out there and celebrate CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!
> *


SO IS THIS HOP FOR THE KING OF CALLES CHAMP 2010?


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Who's going to south mountain? Any hoppers?? How much beer is gonna be needed???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 6 2010, 11:58 AM~16531796
> *Her you go luna  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: NICE WORK ON THE PIC OG PLAYER :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 6 2010, 04:01 PM~16533349
> *WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Out at south mountain! Gato dancing!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16524184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's happening at south mountain? what time?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 04:33 PM~16533568
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Fuckin Renzo... :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 6 2010, 05:26 PM~16533911
> *Fuckin Renzo... :roflmao: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

LOWRIDERS NEEDED TONITE 7PM TILL ? AT 35AVE N NORTHERN FOOD AND MUSIC COME ON OUT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 6 2010, 02:54 PM~16532963
> *SO IS THIS HOP FOR THE KING OF CALLES CHAMP 2010?
> *


KING OF THE CALLES!</span>[/i]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 6 2010, 01:27 PM~16532390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww shit we missing it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 6 2010, 08:20 AM~16530811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL NEW SETUP JUST BUILT 777 PESCOS HARD LINED NEW ADEL DUMPS ZIGZAG IMCO SLOW DOWNS IMCO FILTERS WITH EQ


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

wats going down after the superbowl az?


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Feb 6 2010, 06:21 PM~16534307
> *LOWRIDERS NEEDED TONITE 7PM TILL ?  AT 35AVE  N  NORTHERN  FOOD AND MUSIC  COME ON OUT
> *



Whats going on out there? Is it a bar? is there cover charge? Or just cruisin?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 6 2010, 04:35 PM~16533578
> *What's happening at south mountain? what time?
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 6 2010, 04:15 PM~16533432
> *
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE :wave: READY FOR TOMORROW HOMIE? uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 6 2010, 07:34 PM~16534825
> *Thanks Homie Big Ben!!! :biggrin:
> Thanks Homie Mando!!! :biggrin:
> Awww shit we missing it!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 6 2010, 04:29 PM~16533540
> *Out at south mountain! Gato dancing!
> *


:wow: :wow: :run: :run: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE GATITO!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

whats up az familys? me and my homies from kingman are puttin togather a family fathersday get togather this june and was wandering if any of yall wanna join in on the fun and suport the cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

sup art!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 6 2010, 08:57 PM~16535517
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 6 2010, 04:29 PM~16533540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the invite homie, it was alot of fun hanging out with you guys on the south side!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i wanna thank E dogg from PHOENIX PRIME C.C. for the bbq and the good games of horseshoe!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az see you guys tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :run: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wow: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2010, 02:20 AM~16537845
> *good night az see you guys tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MUY CHINGON...:nicoderm: SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW....













:biggrin: J/K BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave: Goodmorning AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 7 2010, 08:50 AM~16538571
> *:wave: Goodmorning AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

G.M. AZ :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ! IDENTITY CC DID A HOUSE CALL ON GATO FROM MAJESTICS LAST NIGHT! WE DIDNT TAKE A HOPPER! 

JUST TOOK BEER AND CARNE ASADA! :biggrin: 


Gato, Thank you again for inviting us over for the carne asada! We all had a goodtime last night. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Feb 6 2010, 08:16 PM~16535674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*



GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE  :biggrin:  GETTING READY TO SEE SOME FOOTBALL AT MY BROTHERS ON DA SOUTH SIDE :biggrin:  EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY AND BE SAFE  CAUSE I KNOW YOU ARE ALL GONNA GET YOUR DRINK ON!!! :biggrin: 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Feb 6 2010, 06:21 PM~16534307
> *LOWRIDERS NEEDED TONITE 7PM TILL ?  AT 35AVE  N  NORTHERN  FOOD AND MUSIC  COME ON OUT
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Any pic's?[/i]


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

good morning az familia


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16535327
> *:biggrin:  WHAT UP TERMITE  :wave:  READY FOR TOMORROW HOMIE?  uffin:
> *


i think so :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:08 AM~16538657
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! IDENTITY CC DID A HOUSE CALL ON GATO FROM MAJESTICS LAST NIGHT! WE DIDNT TAKE A HOPPER!
> 
> JUST TOOK BEER AND CARNE ASADA!  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 7 2010, 10:03 AM~16538924
> *
> *



:biggrin: GRACIAS...DONT GET TOO DRUNK TODAY HOMEGIRL :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 7 2010, 09:21 AM~16538716
> *What's up Homie!
> Good morning!
> Good Morning
> ...


:wow: BUENOS DIAS ART BUCK!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2010, 10:25 AM~16539052
> *i think so :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:08 AM~16538657
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! IDENTITY CC DID A HOUSE CALL ON GATO FROM MAJESTICS LAST NIGHT! WE DIDNT TAKE A HOPPER!
> 
> JUST TOOK BEER AND CARNE ASADA!  :biggrin:
> ...


Ya sabes wey was a good kick back food was good I like the way you start cooking la carne for 3 min and you wife finish the rest lol


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone know of any place the puts chrome axles back together pm let me know


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 7 2010, 10:39 AM~16539157
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS...DONT GET TOO DRUNK TODAY HOMEGIRL  :biggrin:
> *


I don't drink :biggrin: I will get drunk on pepsi or coke


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Damn with this weather should have made some menudo  *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> jajajaja and he sucks!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> thanks for the invite homie, it was alot of fun hanging out with you guys on the south side!!!!
> Good Times Yesterday at South Mountain Az Side!! JMANN thanks for the pics n Beers!!! Big Ben, thanks for the laffs!!! You a crazy fool man, you should be a comedian!!!!! Antwone, the car is gonna come out sik bro!! The model was lookin hot!! Thanks to all the help to make it happen. Identity Prospect, thaks for the support!! Rollerz Only CC, Killer Bike, that shoot is gonna be badass!! Good hangin out everyone!!! We capped it off at Gatos for Carne and Some Beers with Identity, Dueces Wild and Host, Majestics CC's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 7 2010, 09:56 AM~16539250
> *Ya sabes wey was a good kick back food was good I like the way you start cooking la carne for 3 min and you wife finish the rest lol
> *


She wears the pants Bro!!! She just TOOK that job from him huh??? 
I think I heard "MANDO, SIT UR ASS DOWN, I GOT THIS"!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone Going To Long Wongs Tonight??


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

So is LONG WONGS gonna be pushed back tonight since the Super bowls happnin???
 :dunno: :x:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2010, 11:42 AM~16539560
> *She wears the pants Bro!!! She just TOOK that job from him huh???
> I think I heard  "MANDO, SIT UR ASS DOWN, I GOT THIS"!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Shit us women now a days run this world :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 7 2010, 01:28 PM~16540364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Shit us women now a days run this world.  We are gonna be installing hydraulics soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16540396
> *
> *


WHOA OG, all she did was cook the meat!!! lol She isnt running for Prez!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 7 2010, 10:56 AM~16539250
> *Ya sabes wey was a good kick back food was good I like the way you start cooking la carne for 3 min and you wife finish the rest lol
> *



but you didnt complain when you were eating! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2010, 11:42 AM~16539560
> *She wears the pants Bro!!! She just TOOK that job from him huh???
> I think I heard  "MANDO, SIT UR ASS DOWN, I GOT THIS"!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


nah team work, she cooks, i eat! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2010, 01:35 PM~16540411
> *WHOA OG, all she did was cook the meat!!! lol She isnt running for Prez!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*BUT I AM!!!! I AM GIVING OUT BUD LIGHTS INSTEAD OF BUTTONS  :biggrin: 
*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 7 2010, 01:28 PM~16540364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Shit us women now a days run this world :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 7 2010, 02:48 PM~16540916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's wats next AZ!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 7 2010, 07:05 AM~16538252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ORALE!!!!



> _Originally posted by 97TownCar+Feb 7 2010, 01:11 PM~16540257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*WHATS UP AZSIDE!!!! The new issue of Impalas Magazine will be in stores next week! I want to congratulate Junior from Majestics Avondale! We did photo shoot some time back and now you can see it in IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!! *

*BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR Impalas Magazine, Juniors "The Chedda" Majestics Avondale! pics by BIGMANDOAZ.COM*

Here is a sample of whats coming out!!!!!!!!










*DOING IT BIG IN ARIZONA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

N e body comming out to long wongs? It's kinda slow


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2010, 02:18 AM~16537841
> *i wanna thank E dogg from PHOENIX PRIME C.C. for the bbq and the good games of horseshoe!!!!
> *


X 2 the wife and i had a real good time !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 7 2010, 08:53 PM~16543651
> *N e body comming out to long wongs? It's kinda slow
> *


:biggrin: :no: :no: EVERYBODY IS GITTIN DRUNK TONIGHT BUDDY


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16542820
> *WHATS UP AZSIDE!!!! The new issue of Impalas Magazine will be in stores next week! I want to congratulate Junior from Majestics Avondale! We did photo shoot some time back and now you can see it in IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!
> 
> BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR Impalas Magazine, Juniors "The Chedda" Majestics Avondale! pics by BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> ...


ok ok doing it big ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 7 2010, 09:05 PM~16543810
> *:biggrin:  :no:  :no:  EVERYBODY IS GITTIN DRUNK TONIGHT BUDDY
> *


Yeah, every body musta got drunk, there was like 15- 20 rides out there...
One dude hit three wheel on the way out, that was it....

:angry: :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Do your thang Mando.....do it BIG


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16544799
> *Do your thang Mando.....do it BIG
> *


X2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16542820
> *WHATS UP AZSIDE!!!! The new issue of Impalas Magazine will be in stores next week! I want to congratulate Junior from Majestics Avondale! We did photo shoot some time back and now you can see it in IMPALAS MAGAZINE!!!!!!
> 
> BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR Impalas Magazine, Juniors "The Chedda" Majestics Avondale! pics by BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> ...


:worship::worship::worship:



> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16544799
> *Do your thang Mando.....do it BIG
> *


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 7 2010, 08:44 PM~16544244
> *ok ok  doing it big ha ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


Doing it BIG dont always mean INCHES Homey!!!! :nono: 

No ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Q-VO ARIZA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16544799
> *Do your thang Mando.....do it BIG
> *


:biggrin: X3!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2010, 12:27 AM~16546214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: HEY I KNOW THAT GUY!!! :0 :cheesy: WHAT UP BEN? :wave: HOW WAS LONG WONGS LAST NIGHT?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 7 2010, 02:25 PM~16540774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: IM DOWN


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16546151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics BEN :biggrin: 

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Feb 8 2010, 08:11 AM~16547769
> *:thumbsup: IM DOWN
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Do what you do best my friend..Much Luv And Respect To You Always Mando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2010, 10:35 AM~16548675
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


no problem i know this familia pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 8 2010, 08:06 AM~16547746
> *:biggrin:  X3!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X5 hell yea. Thats represent arizona to the world looking good


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's wats next AZ!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 8 2010, 08:09 AM~16547757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 AM~16549202
> *X5 hell yea. Thats represent arizona to the world looking good
> *


que onda gatito meeeeeoooowwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16546185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A SCRATCH AND SNIFF :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2010, 10:35 AM~16548675
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 8 2010, 12:59 PM~16549700
> *NOW THATS A SCRATCH AND SNIFF  :biggrin:
> *


scratch and lick!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16549836
> *:wave:
> *


What up homie? How's it going? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2010, 12:43 PM~16549593
> *que onda gatito meeeeeoooowwwwww!!!!!!
> *


Ke tranza ben what's good dawg


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

a lil something from this past weekend!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, G_KRALY, BigMandoAZ, OGPLAYER, chilango's-67, 62wildcat, locdownmexikan


'Sup Ya'll!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16551634
> *a lil something from this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: *LIKE ALWAYS BIG MANDO DOING IT UP IN AZ MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALWAYS HOMIE!!!*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16551634
> *a lil something from this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mando and luna


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2010, 04:51 PM~16551751
> *Lunas64, G_KRALY, BigMandoAZ, OGPLAYER, chilango's-67, 62wildcat, locdownmexikan
> 'Sup Ya'll!
> *


WHAT UP LUNA? :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2010, 04:51 PM~16551751
> *Lunas64, G_KRALY, BigMandoAZ, OGPLAYER, chilango's-67, 62wildcat, locdownmexikan
> 'Sup Ya'll!
> *


Qvo


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2010, 04:57 PM~16551810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo compita pa kuando dawg


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 8 2010, 05:02 PM~16551860
> *Ke rollo compita pa kuando dawg
> *


cuando qieres ir guey,   dejame saber so we can go homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT UP GATO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 8 2010, 02:20 PM~16550494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 3 Members: Knightstalker, coupedup, Ben'sCustomWheels

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 8 2010, 06:13 PM~16552529
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 3 Members: Knightstalker, coupedup, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16552593
> *whats up homie???
> *


Aqui nomas... just chillin... :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 8 2010, 06:28 PM~16552664
> *Aqui nomas... just chillin... :420:
> *


what????? getting high????? nice!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2010, 06:29 PM~16552675
> *what????? getting high?????  nice!!!!!
> *


:no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 8 2010, 05:02 PM~16551860
> *
> *


WASSUP GATO LOCO. Did the wife see the pics?


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16551634
> *a lil something from this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


damn!......very nice mando............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2010, 02:03 PM~16550339
> *What up homie? How's it going?  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMEGIRL...HAD A VERY GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT WITH THE HOMIES (NO ****). HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16551634
> *a lil something from this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT WAS A BAD ASS VIDEO BIG MANDO :thumbsup: YOU ARE THE MAN!!!! (NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!!!) :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got more new updates in our "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page! New lowriders, paint jobs, sound systems and hydro's! We got the San Antonio Tx Chapter's "Haiti Car Show" pic's now up on our "Lowrider Style Events" page! Plus right below is the next flyer for our next show, where we're hosting the HOP! Our "Video's of the Week" are off the hook! First up is BIGMANDO.COM & Al Luna of SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS putting together a great show! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!

Here goes your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 06:44 PM~16552827
> *WASSUP GATO LOCO. Did the wife see the pics?
> *


I haven't go home yet lol


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 8 2010, 07:32 PM~16553368
> *I haven't go home yet lol
> *


she gonna beat your ass!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16551634
> *a lil something from this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie cool ass videob bro!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 8 2010, 09:26 PM~16554663
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: whats going on Chucks66


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chillin what's up ? How you doin?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 8 2010, 09:29 PM~16554700
> *Chillin what's up ? How you doin?
> *


doing good , got some new patterns on the el camino yesterday . looking at all the stuff for my hardline on the bed . :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 8 2010, 09:33 PM~16554748
> *NICE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You showing at the PHX show??


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah I should be there are you?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 8 2010, 09:40 PM~16554831
> *Yeah I should be there are you?
> *


 :yes: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: SO TIRED :420: MUST GO TO SLEEP :420: LATERS!!! :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MORE INFO ON SHOW.... DRINK SPECIALS HAS BEEN SET UP WITH TITTY BAT NEXT TO THE CLUB FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WANT TO DRINK BEER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Not mine I came across this 2day Might be worth checking out*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1591986794.html


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

good morning AZ don't forget *TODAY*...
_Go to Denny's for a free food, fuck it :biggrin:_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 8 2010, 09:33 PM~16554748
> *NICE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's up chuck nice to see you yesterday I wish I have a big house like you :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 8 2010, 07:15 PM~16553162
> *:biggrin:  JUS CHILLIN HOMEGIRL...HAD A VERY GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT WITH THE HOMIES (NO ****). HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



That's cool  Me just getting ready to move... Moving sucks  Have a nice day Talk to you laterz or tomorrow...


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

good morning az....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 9 2010, 06:52 AM~16558461
> *good morning az....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 9 2010, 06:21 AM~16558098
> *good morning  AZ don't forget TODAY...
> Go to Denny's for a free food, fuck it  :biggrin:
> *


_
That shit was good! Me and my kids got in when there was no line. :biggrin:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 9 2010, 07:59 AM~16558514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Who's going to the Yuma Show on Feb 20th????


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2010, 08:03 AM~16558554
> *That shit was good! Me and my kids got in when there was no line. :biggrin:
> *


 just got back tambien. the line was just getting started
guess everybody could use a good free meal q-no.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2010, 05:33 AM~16557989
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WUT UP MIKEY :wave: HOW IS THE '66 COMING ALONG BUDDY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 9 2010, 06:02 AM~16558054
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


POR QUE ESTAS ENOJADO MI GATITO???? :biggrin: GO EAT A FREE GRAND SLAM AT DENNY'S HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Feb 9 2010, 08:36 AM~16558802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FROM WHAT I HERE ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE AND THEY ARE SPRAYING THE CANDY ALREADY. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 9 2010, 06:21 AM~16558098
> *good morning  AZ don't forget TODAY...
> Go to Denny's for a free food, fuck it  :biggrin:
> *


_

:angry: I WENT THIS MORNING WITH MY FAMILY AT 6am AND THE LINE WAS ALL THE WAY TO THE PARKING LOT!!!!!! :twak:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 9 2010, 07:52 AM~16558461
> *good morning az....
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :wow: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 9 2010, 07:47 AM~16558418
> *That's cool    Me just getting ready to move... Moving sucks   Have a nice day Talk to you laterz or tomorrow...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 9 2010, 07:59 AM~16558514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave: BUENOS DIAS BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 9 2010, 08:18 AM~16558680
> *Who's going to the Yuma Show on Feb 20th????
> *


:wave: WUT UP BIG MANDO? :biggrin: THE HOMIEZ FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: ALSO COMPITA (THE 2009 AZ SIDE KING OF THE CALLES HOPPER) WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AS ALWAYS!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2010, 09:47 AM~16559418
> *:biggrin:
> FROM WHAT I HERE ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE AND THEY ARE SPRAYING THE CANDY ALREADY. :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 DAMN BUDDY...MANDO IS MOVING QUICK ON YOUR RANFLA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 9 2010, 07:52 AM~16558461
> *good morning az....
> 
> 
> ...


correct me if i'm wrong but isnt today torta tuesday?????


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2010, 10:35 AM~16559832
> *correct me if i'm wrong but isnt today torta tuesday?????
> *


 my bad! yes it is........ torta tuesday! here is one for you.....

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We got the " Lowrider Supreme Uce/Techniques Car Show" and "Indentity Car Show" video now up on our homepage for the whole world to see!!!!!!

Link to video's:
<a href=\'http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/</a>


We got a pretty good following on lowriderstylecarclub.com and one of our goals is to show everyone across the nation how we put it down in AZ!!!!

With more professional editers joining our crew and in the process of getting better programs, we aim to it do BIG for AZ!!!!!

We're now in the process in getting the homie's at Streetlow Magazine to bring their tour here!!!!!

The more videos we put out there... the more exposure. Which means the more the show promoter and lowrider magazines notice us. And with Alleyboy Production doing this "King Of The Calle's" DVD (which is going to be sold across the nation) we can get more exposure!!!!!

So please come out to any filming their doing and help AZ become the Lowrider Capital of the World!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16551634
> *a lil something from this past weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


the video came out clean!!! thanx again


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 9 2010, 11:12 AM~16560214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: NICE PICS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 9 2010, 10:48 AM~16559982
> *my bad!  yes it is........ torta tuesday! here is one for you.....
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: DAT IS A BIG 'OL BU-DUNK-A-DUNK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 9 2010, 10:48 AM~16559982
> *my bad!  yes it is........ torta tuesday! here is one for you.....
> 
> 
> ...


j-lo ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

For those of you showing your car in the Lowrider Mag show in March, the pre registration deadline is FEB 19th!! :0 
Send in $25 dollas :angry: and two Pics of your ride!! And NO Art Buck, two pics cant be of these Ladies of Torta Tuesday!!!! :biggrin: 
Identity CC has somethin planned also!!!!!  More to come!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 9 2010, 01:58 PM~16560082
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We got the " Lowrider Supreme Uce/Techniques Car Show" and "Indentity Car Show" video now up on our homepage for the whole world to see!!!!!!
> 
> Link to video's:
> ...


WHY DIDN'T JUST PUT IT ON YOUTUBE??? I CAN'T SEE IT???
P


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

big AZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16561215
> *WHY DIDN'T JUST PUT IT ON YOUTUBE??? I CAN'T SEE IT???
> P
> *



:uh: x2... :dunno: Hard to see on the phone... :happysad:


:biggrin: Youtube is better.. :biggrin: Just do a quick search and


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

POST YOUR RIDE IF CHAVO DID IT!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525660


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 9 2010, 11:45 AM~16561029
> *For those of you showing your car in the Lowrider Mag show in March, the pre registration deadline is FEB 19th!! :0
> Send in $25 dollas  :angry: and two Pics of your ride!! And NO Art Buck, two pics cant be of these Ladies of Torta Tuesday!!!! :biggrin:
> Identity CC has somethin planned also!!!!!   More to come!
> *


 :biggrin: damn it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:boink: Torta Tuesdays :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2010, 04:10 PM~16562980
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :boink: Torta Tuesdays :cheesy:
> *


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FANTAZMA, locdownmexikan, azmobn06

que onda doots????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics cadillac jay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2010, 04:22 PM~16563102
> *FANTAZMA, locdownmexikan, azmobn06
> 
> que onda doots????
> *


same ol' chit homie, just working.....

you?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 9 2010, 04:29 PM~16563163
> *same ol' chit homie, just working.....
> 
> you?
> *


just here at home chillin!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 9 2010, 05:43 PM~16562029
> *:uh: x2... :dunno: Hard to see on the phone... :happysad:
> :biggrin: Youtube is better.. :biggrin: Just do a quick search and
> 
> ...


That is not what I meant Knightstalker but thanks homie.
I meant why upload to MYSPACE?? It sucks for videos...
I did do a search for the LOWRIDER SUPREME/UCE/TECHNIQUES but its the old ones.
Anyway thanks
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2010, 07:27 PM~16563146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEN YOU DA MAN!!!
P


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 9 2010, 04:42 PM~16563278
> *That is not what I meant Knightstalker but thanks homie.
> I meant why upload to MYSPACE?? It sucks for videos...
> I did do a search for the LOWRIDER SUPREME/UCE/TECHNIQUES but its the old ones.
> ...



Oh yeah... FUUUCK myspace for videos... :thumbsdown: :angry:

Youtube :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2010, 04:32 PM~16563179
> *just here at home chillin!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice.........I'm going home too :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

NICE PICS HOMIES!!! :wow: :boink: :boink: I LOVE TORTAS TUESDAYS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 9 2010, 05:07 PM~16563508
> *NICE PICS HOMIES!!!  :wow: :boink:  :boink:  I LOVE TORTAS TUESDAYS!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 9 2010, 04:07 PM~16563508
> *NICE PICS HOMIES!!!  :wow: :boink:  :boink:  I LOVE TORTAS TUESDAYS!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP, JUST DONE SOME YARD WORK, NOW DRINKIN A COLD BUDLITE, NOW TO ENJOY TORTA TUESDAYS!! THANKS CADJAY AND BIG BEN!! HO ****!!JAJAJA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16561215
> *WHY DIDN'T JUST PUT IT ON YOUTUBE??? I CAN'T SEE IT???
> P
> *


Don't worry we're speading the luv....
Franks gonna do up some of our ramfla's too!!!!!</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 9 2010, 06:23 PM~16564349
> *Don't worry we're speading the luv....
> Franks gonna do up some of our ramfla's too!!!!!</span> :thumbsup:
> *


THAT VIDEO WAS FILMED AT THE OLD GRANTS PARKING LOT 16TH STREET N SOUTHERN.......................


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 5 Members: Knightstalker, smiley_62, 87CADDY, ed1983, PHX CUSTOM TEES

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

MonteLoko87, coupedup
What up fellas


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Feb 9 2010, 08:38 PM~16566286
> *MonteLoko87, coupedup
> What up fellas
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Feb 9 2010, 08:57 PM~16566671
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


:ninja: :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 10 2010, 12:07 AM~16566871
> *:ninja: :wave:
> *


Figured out that Myspace video thing. I'm on a Mac so Myspace vids I can't see but I checked it on my boi's PC and saw it.
Crazy footage!! Thanks to Lowriderstyle!!
puro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 9 2010, 09:43 PM~16567510
> *Figured out that Myspace video thing. I'm on a Mac so Myspace vids I can't see but I checked it on my boi's PC and saw it.
> Crazy footage!! Thanks to Lowriderstyle!!
> puro
> *


Not a problem Ese!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:happysad: :banghead: :nosad: :tears:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 10 2010, 03:23 AM~16570030
> *:wave:
> *


Ke rollo dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 01:55 AM~16569853
> *:happysad:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :tears:
> *


Ke rollo wey estas bien


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: sup az :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning Mikey and Beanerman!!

Whats up Az Side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Morning AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2010, 06:42 AM~16570352
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


:biggrin: X2!!! WUT UP MIKE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Feb 10 2010, 07:57 AM~16570630
> *:biggrin: sup az :wow:
> *


:wow: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 10 2010, 08:09 AM~16570700
> *Good Morning Mikey and Beanerman!!
> 
> Whats up Az Side!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: WUT UP AL-MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 10 2010, 08:12 AM~16570717
> *Morning AZ
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2010, 06:21 AM~16570274
> *Ke rollo wey estas bien
> *


QUE SHOW GATITO :wave: CREO QUE LE PEGARON AL BUDDY BEN FOR POSTING THOSE PICS YESTERDAY :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 07:33 AM~16570858
> *QUE SHOW GATITO :wave: CREO QUE LE PEGARON AL BUDDY BEN FOR POSTING THOSE PICS YESTERDAY :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


What does "que show" mean?????? 


:werd: :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

good morning az... 
looking to get my interior done... dose anyone no where i could go to...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 01:55 AM~16569853
> *:happysad:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :tears:
> *


What happened last night? Did the call drop?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 08:44 AM~16570922
> *What does "que show" mean??????
> :werd:  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> *



:uh:  IT IS ANOTHER WAY OF SAYIN "QUE PASA" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 AM~16571035
> *good morning az...
> looking to get my interior done... dose anyone no where i could go to...
> *


:wave: RUIZ UPHOLESTERY ON VAN BUREN & BLACK CANYON FREEWAY DOES REALLY GOOD WORK :thumbsup: I HAVE USED THEM TWICE AND ABOUT TO USE THEM A THIRD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody looking for some spokes?,all chrome 100 spokes 13x7 goin for $360 brand new in the box everything included.hit me up 602 434 6530 Guero


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2010, 06:21 AM~16570274
> *Ke rollo wey estas bien
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 08:33 AM~16570858
> *QUE SHOW GATITO :wave: CREO QUE LE PEGARON AL BUDDY BEN FOR POSTING THOSE PICS YESTERDAY :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


never!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 AM~16571036
> *What happened last night? Did the call drop?
> *


yeah, my phone died out sorry bro!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 10 2010, 08:09 AM~16570700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning everybody!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ!!!!!!!
IT'S BIG WHOPPERS WEDNESDAY!!!!!!
:wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 08:04 AM~16571045
> *:uh:  IT IS ANOTHER WAY OF SAYIN "QUE PASA" :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yourself


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 AM~16571035
> *good morning az...
> looking to get my interior done... dose anyone no where i could go to...
> *


richard vega i have his # he is in chandler


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 10 2010, 08:09 AM~16570700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG PERM? :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 9 2010, 12:45 PM~16561029
> *For those of you showing your car in the Lowrider Mag show in March, the pre registration deadline is FEB 19th!! :0
> Send in $25 dollas  :angry: and two Pics of your ride!! And NO Art Buck, two pics cant be of these Ladies of Torta Tuesday!!!! :biggrin:
> Identity CC has somethin planned also!!!!!   More to come!
> *


do u have ne more registration papers i need six


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 10:06 AM~16571484
> *:uh: yourself
> *


:angry:  :rant: OH REALLY!!!!!!!! :angry:  :rant:













:biggrin: J/K LIL' BUDDY (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2010, 11:18 AM~16571993
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 10 2010, 01:32 PM~16572531
> *do u have ne more registration papers i need six
> *


get them oniline at LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.COM :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2010, 12:15 PM~16572848
> *get them oniline at LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.COM :biggrin:
> *


  I hit him up on a TEXT on this Marinate, thanks for the info!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:angry: DESERT VALLEY AUTO PARTS SUCKS! :angry:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2010, 02:14 PM~16573381
> *:angry: DESERT VALLEY AUTO PARTS SUCKS! :angry:
> *


what you trying to find homie?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2010, 06:20 AM~16570268
> *Ke rollo dawg
> *


Aqui nomas chiliando en el chante.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16573427
> *what you trying to find homie?
> *


PILLAR POST TRIM PCS FOR MY CAR.(66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE SS)


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2010, 01:46 PM~16573694
> *PILLAR POST TRIM PCS FOR MY CAR.(66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE SS)
> *


Call me I might know where to get what u need


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 10 2010, 12:24 PM~16572481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muy chingon!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gato please call me i need to talk to you bro!!!! asap asshole!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16573427
> *what you trying to find homie?
> *


whats up homeboy???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 10 2010, 03:00 PM~16573820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats happening homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks for calling me gatito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 04:06 PM~16574429
> *thanks for calling me gatito!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: YOU FORGOT TO SAY.....(NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 03:58 PM~16574330
> *if you aint got my money or my bud, i'm killin you and him!!!!
> whats crackin homie, are you going to be able to do that for me on saturday???
> muy chingon!!!!!!! lol
> *


You gonna kill me?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 10 2010, 03:46 PM~16574213
> *:wave:
> *


Ke rollo ruben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2010, 04:27 PM~16574630
> *You gonna kill me?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 NOT BIG GENTLE BEN(NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 04:06 PM~16574429
> *thanks for calling me gatito!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ya sabes bro :biggrin: no le agas caso al mando he just hating lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 10 2010, 04:01 PM~16574377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Chillin fool.. :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2010, 04:34 PM~16574707
> *Ya sabes bro  :biggrin:  no le agas caso al mando he just hating lol
> *


:drama: :drama: QUE ROLLO GATO...QUE HACES BUDDY
:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 05:07 PM~16575104
> *:drama: :drama: QUE ROLLO GATO...QUE HACES BUDDY
> :biggrin:
> *


Just here at home been lazy lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 10 2010, 05:17 PM~16575216
> *Just here at home been lazy lol
> *


:biggrin: ME TOO :420: :420:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 02:58 PM~16574330
> *whats crackin homie, are you going to be able to do that for me on saturday???
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS MY BUDDY!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2010, 02:14 PM~16573381
> *:angry: DESERT VALLEY AUTO PARTS SUCKS! :angry:
> *


  thems my friends........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please all car clubs....
Come out and get on this DVD......
Lets show the Nation what we got...... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 09:20 AM~16571164
> *yeah, my phone died out sorry bro!
> *


It's coo...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 05:52 PM~16575573
> *THIS IS MY BUDDY!
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 06:48 PM~16576181
> *Please all car clubs....
> Come out and get on this DVD......
> Lets show the Nation what we got......</span> :cheesy:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE ITS SHOW TIME ON SUNDAY.........ATTENTION *ALL* HOPPERS....STREET,SINGLES,DOUBLEZ PLEAZ BRING OUT WAT U GOT CUZ <span style=\'color:blue\'>*"TEAM BLOW ME"* READY TO SERVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT BE SCAREEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 05:48 PM~16576181
> *Please all car clubs....
> Come out and get on this DVD......
> Lets show the Nation what we got...... :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin: Good work Homie!

Oh yeah, His name is spelled CHALIO  .......you make him sound like a chilli.............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2010, 04:27 PM~16574630
> *You gonna kill me?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 04:33 PM~16574701
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 NOT BIG GENTLE BEN(NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt hurt a fly!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 10 2010, 05:50 PM~16575542
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so is that a yes??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16577380
> *  :biggrin: Good work Homie!
> 
> Oh yeah,  His name is spelled CHALIO  .......you make him sound like a chilli.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


an old ass chilli!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16577380
> *  :biggrin: Good work Homie!
> 
> Oh yeah,  His name is spelled CHALIO  .......you make him sound like a chilli.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and spelt HYDRAULICS wrong


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16577380
> *  :biggrin: Good work Homie!
> 
> Oh yeah,  His name is spelled CHALIO  .......you make him sound like a chilli.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LoL! :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 10 2010, 08:33 PM~16577458
> *and spelt HYDRAULICS wrong
> *



Sorry homie.....
My brains fried from all that pot & crack i smoked!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 08:23 PM~16577380
> *  :biggrin: Good work Homie!
> 
> Oh yeah,  His name is spelled CHALIO  .......you make him sound like a chilli.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was about to quote the post and say "who the fuck is chileo"

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 08:56 PM~16577820
> *Sorry homie.....
> My brains fried from all that <span style=\'color:red\'>pot & crack i smoked!!!!!!!</span> :wow:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :scrutinize: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 08:26 PM~16577407
> *an old ass chilli!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 07:56 PM~16577820
> *Sorry homie.....
> My brains fried from all that pot & crack i smoked!!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 10 2010, 07:33 PM~16577458
> *and spelt HYDRAULICS wrong
> *


Daaaamn all of a sudden the AZ Side is a Spelling Class!!! :biggrin: You all know Hector needs "spell checker'!!! :0 
 Now I have to proof read all my posts so I dont get clowned on in here!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 10 2010, 08:07 PM~16577947
> *Daaaamn all of a sudden the AZ Side is a Spelling Class!!!  :biggrin: You all know Hector needs "spell checker'!!!  :0
> Now I have to proof read all my posts so I dont get clowned on in here!!
> *


Now I know it is close to your bed time, so I am going to advise you to relax and take your medication and be happy.

:twak: of couse we are gonna clown, it's boring as fuck in here........ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16577984
> *Now I know it is close to your bed time, so I am going to advise you to relax and take your medication and be happy.
> 
> :twak: of couse we are gonna clown, it's boring as fuck in here........ :biggrin:
> *


... :uh:


and you tell ME to behave fucker... :twak: 



:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16577984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 10 2010, 08:12 PM~16578005
> *... :uh:
> and you tell ME to behave fucker... :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry.........work has me a little stressed these days................ :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

By the way......
I got 6 years clean now!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16577947
> *Daaaamn all of a sudden the AZ Side is a Spelling Class!!!  :biggrin: You all know Hector needs "spell checker'!!!  :0
> Now I have to proof read all my posts so I dont get clowned on in here!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: IT IS OKAY TATA AL LUNA...I WOULDNT CLOWN ON MY ELDERS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16577984
> *Now I know it is close to your bed time, so I am going to advise you to relax and take your medication and be happy.
> 
> :twak: of couse we are gonna clown, it's boring as fuck in here........ :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16578216
> *By the way......
> I got 6 years clean now!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16577984
> *Now I know it is close to your bed time, so I am going to advise you to relax and take your medication and be happy.
> 
> :twak: of couse we are gonna clown, it's boring as fuck in here........ :biggrin:
> *


X2 especially with the **** shit....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, MARIO_B

WATS KRAKIN MARIO B.....


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHERE ARE THE HOMMIES FROM KNIGHTS IMAGE?...........WEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEL WHERE U AT "A"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Feb 10 2010, 08:56 PM~16577820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yup thats true, just ask gato!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 09:27 PM~16578216
> *
> I got 6 years clean now!!!!!!
> *


thats good bro, we are proud of you!!!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:420:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 08:36 PM~16578309
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: IT IS OKAY TATA AL LUNA...I WOULDNT CLOWN ON MY ELDERS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Respect ur elders!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 10 2010, 09:18 PM~16578087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2010, 09:27 PM~16578216
> *By the way......
> I got 6 years clean now!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:
> *


good hector you are and everybody on there are cool i have met the coolest people on
here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i got love for this AZ side no ****!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 11 2010, 04:35 AM~16580574
> *Good morning AZ
> *


:biggrin: X2!!!! :wave: QUE TRANZA GATITO :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 11 2010, 06:59 AM~16580878
> *Respect ur elders!!
> *


I WILL TRY :x: :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 11:19 PM~16579527
> *:wow: not anymore!!!
> lol yup thats true, just ask gato!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats good bro, we are proud of you!!!!
> *


:biggrin: WUT UP HOMIE :wave: THE WORD OF THE DAY IS "TETAS" :biggrin: :thumbsup: OKAY BEN HOOK UP THE NICE TETAS PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 11 2010, 04:35 AM~16580574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well let me see!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 11 2010, 08:25 AM~16581366
> *I WILL TRY  :x:  :x:  :x:  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 11 2010, 08:42 AM~16581523
> *what up homie
> *


NUTHIN MUCH...JUS CHILLIN :420: WUT YOU UP TO BUDDY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2010, 08:36 AM~16581463
> *qvo gato
> well let me see!!!!!
> *


CANT WAIT :x: :x: hno: hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 11 2010, 08:49 AM~16581587
> *CANT WAIT  :x:  :x:  hno:  hno:
> *


lol your crazy!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2010, 08:36 AM~16581463
> *qvo gato
> well let me see!!!!!
> *


Ke pedo wey me vas a traer los pinches rines o ke pedo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 11 2010, 08:55 AM~16581641
> *Ke pedo wey me vas a traer los pinches rines o ke pedo
> *


ay vajale de guevos compa!!!!!!!!!!! ya te dije estupido que te los voy a meter al culo!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2010, 09:03 AM~16581705
> *ay vajale de guevos compa!!!!!!!!!!! ya te dije estupido que te los voy a meter al culo!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE PICS YOU POSTED BEN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665+Feb 10 2010, 06:01 PM~16575673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2010, 09:03 AM~16581705
> *ay vajale de guevos compa!!!!!!!!!!! ya te dije estupido que te los voy a meter al culo!!!!!!
> *


Entonces ahora a la 1pm me las llevas a la casa pa ke se las pongas al blanco :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2010, 09:46 AM~16582080
> *THEM FUCKERS TOLD ME THEY HAD MY PILLAR POST COVERS. I HAULED ASS WAY THE FUCK OUT THERE DURING MY LUNCH BREAK TO GO PICK THEM UP. FOR NOTHING. THEY DID NOT NA NADA GOD DAMN THANG. THEY SUCK. :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That's fck up bro thanks for let us know :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 11 2010, 09:10 AM~16581767
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE PICS YOU POSTED BEN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


X83 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up homies.... Anyone know of a good,reliable transport company.. Need one from phx to georgia and back.. Appreciate any help


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 11 2010, 09:46 AM~16582080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miralo muy chingon!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT i know you got better pics!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD BIG RICH AND BIG BEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2010, 11:45 AM~16583087
> *hey mr, what does GOD have to do with that!!!!   :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> miralo muy chingon!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 11 2010, 08:47 AM~16581570
> *NUTHIN  MUCH...JUS CHILLIN  :420: WUT YOU UP TO BUDDY
> *


what else homie..... Just working


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 11 2010, 11:51 AM~16583141
> *WHATS GOOD BIG RICH AND BIG BEN
> *


WHATS UP SMILEY..


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2010, 11:46 AM~16583098
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT i know you got better pics!!!
> *


OF COURSE... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup+Feb 11 2010, 11:26 AM~16582934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post em up :cheesy:

Oh yeah... pleeeaaassseeee :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP ERN DAWG?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16583332
> *what else homie..... Just working
> *


:biggrin: ORALE...ES TODO BUDDY


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2010, 09:46 AM~16582080
> *THEM FUCKERS TOLD ME THEY HAD MY PILLAR POST COVERS. I HAULED ASS WAY THE FUCK OUT THERE DURING MY LUNCH BREAK TO GO PICK THEM UP. FOR NOTHING. THEY DID NOT NA NADA GOD DAMN THANG. THEY SUCK. :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


did u go to the hold yard?............thats vip


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALL I NEED IS THE PILLAR POST COVER ON THE RIGHT SIDE NOW. I JUST BOUGHT THE LEFT SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 11 2010, 01:08 PM~16583799
> *:wow:
> *


where is a good place to get some gold done for my car


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 11 2010, 03:20 PM~16585001
> *where is a good place to get some gold done for my car
> *


Kerr or Concourse


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 11 2010, 04:20 PM~16585001
> *where is a good place to get some gold done for my car
> *


WHAT YOU NEED DONE PM ME


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2010, 04:14 PM~16585506
> *WHAT YOU NEED DONE PM ME
> *


 :0 :0 

I was about to say to get a quote from quality places then PM me....but Marinate beat me to it (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bike Frame for sale hit me up in PM if interested, I never come into this topic but I'm in AZ so I figured if someone in AZ is interested they can save shipping

$450 shipped, $400 picked up in person. The frame is a full custom 20" frame with 3D step outs on the tank, skirts, and behind the seat post. The spear is molded on in front of the crank housing. It comes with the seat pan. I don't have molded fenders to match. Let me know if interested.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## lowrider.ink (Jan 29, 2010)

wat up homies


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 11 2010, 04:24 PM~16586239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Shit, He cock blocked his ass!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 11 2010, 05:24 PM~16586239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 11 2010, 05:24 PM~16586239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And at the end of this...... look wat pops up to click on!!!!!!!</span>

More & more & more Booty!!!!!!_


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: what up az side.. anyone have chavos number, 
thanks


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2010, 04:00 PM~16574359
> *whats up homeboy???
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16572703
> *What's up AZ :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 11 2010, 11:51 AM~16583141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your the man homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 11 2010, 01:51 PM~16584183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey are all good except this one!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 11 2010, 05:24 PM~16586239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: thats funny everytime i see it, thanks big rich!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 11 2010, 05:32 PM~16586336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin homie, hey call me (602) 763-6980


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody know if the gears in the rear axle are the same for 65-70 impalas?Does anybody have a 65-70 imp rear axle they want to part or sell?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :wow: :run: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up tonight az???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Check this out.....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 11 2010, 02:37 PM~16584601
> *did u go to the hold yard?............thats vip
> *


then I guess am vip am there all the time I got connections :0 g14


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 12 2010, 12:12 AM~16590421
> *
> then I guess am vip am there all the time I got connections  :0 g14
> *


hay si, MUY CHINGON. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 12 2010, 12:24 AM~16590512
> *hay si, MUY CHINGON. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir thats how we do it que no t mak :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 03:51 AM~16591404
> *HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mikey, Sup Az Side! Friday and the pary has jus begun!!

What you fellas doing for your Lady for Valentines Day??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 12 2010, 06:26 AM~16591574
> *Sup Mikey, Sup Az Side!  Friday and the pary has jus begun!!
> 
> What you fellas doing for your Lady for Valentines Day??
> *


SUP LUNA! I GOING TO SHARE MY BEER WITH HER :biggrin: ! MAYBE :0 !


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 07:16 AM~16591732
> *SUP LUNA! I GOING TO SHARE MY BEER WITH HER :biggrin: ! MAYBE :0 !
> *


 im going to get her a mop and mop bucket......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Feb 11 2010, 10:18 PM~16589984
> *CABRON NO CONTENSTA SU TEXTMESSAGES OR PHONE CALLS! PHONE GOT CUT OFF BEN? PUT $ ON UR BOOST CABRON MARKA ME BEN!! QUIERO RIMS :biggrin:
> *



Ben.........someone is looking for you!!!!!!!!!!

this guy left this message in our thread............... :twak: 

No bueno. :nono: Call him back so you can have a sale today!!!!!!!!

I will be waiting for my 10% commission. Thank you. 

Art Buck
Sales Assistant / Installation Tech Assistant
*Tim's Happy Home of Automotive Accessories, Hydraulics, Stereo Installations and Air Bag Install*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 12 2010, 07:17 AM~16591739
> * im going to get her a mop and mop bucket......
> *


NOW IF THATS NOT LOVE, I DONT KNOW WHAT IS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 04:51 AM~16591404
> *HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: X2!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: IS IT BEER-THIRTY YET MIKEY?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 12 2010, 06:26 AM~16591574
> *Sup Mikey, Sup Az Side!  Friday and the pary has jus begun!!
> 
> What you fellas doing for your Lady for Valentines Day??
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPNIN AL LUNA :biggrin: I PLAN ON GIVING HER SOME :tongue: THEN :boink: :boink: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 12 2010, 07:22 AM~16591760
> *Ben.........someone is looking for you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this guy left this message in our thread............... :twak:
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS TOO BUSY IN THE "CABARET" TOPIC!!!! BUENOS DIAS ART BUCK :wave: COMO ESTAS AHORA BUDDY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 07:16 AM~16591732
> *SUP LUNA! I GOING TO SHARE MY BEER WITH HER :biggrin: ! MAYBE :0 !
> *


:0 :0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 12 2010, 07:17 AM~16591739
> * im going to get her a mop and mop bucket......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 12 2010, 07:22 AM~16591760
> *Ben.........someone is looking for you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this guy left this message in our thread............... :twak:
> ...


funny chit :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 12 2010, 08:05 AM~16591967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16587429
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: what up az side.. anyone have chavos number,
> thanks
> *


6025744178


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 12 2010, 09:56 AM~16592703
> *6025744178
> *


WRONG # GATO! THATS A SEX HOTLINE #! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 10:31 AM~16593034
> *WRONG # GATO! THAT A SEX HOTLINE #! J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 10:31 AM~16593034
> *WRONG # GATO! THATS A SEX HOTLINE #! J/K :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 12 2010, 09:56 AM~16592703
> *6025744178
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO GATO...QUE HACES HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 12 2010, 07:11 AM~16591987
> *:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS TOO BUSY IN THE "CABARET" TOPIC!!!! BUENOS DIAS ART BUCK :wave: COMO ESTAS AHORA BUDDY
> *


No tan bien como tu pero echandole ganas!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2010, 07:28 AM~16592081
> *funny chit :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 12 2010, 11:06 AM~16593376
> *No tan bien como tu pero echandole ganas!!! :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: ES TODO BUDDY BUDDY...TOMORROW NIGHT IT IS TIME TO GET F***** UP!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 12 2010, 11:11 AM~16593423
> *:biggrin: ES TODO BUDDY BUDDY...TOMORROW NIGHT IT IS TIME TO GET F***** UP!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


WHY TOMORROW NIGHT? WHY NOT EVERY NIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 11:32 AM~16593636
> *WHY TOMORROW NIGHT? WHY NOT EVERY NIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


interesting thought there............................... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2010, 12:26 PM~16594024
> *interesting thought there............................... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

If anyone is looking for Chavo, he will be at my house! NO ****!!!! Jus gettin things done on the ride!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 11 2010, 03:20 PM~16585001
> *where is a good place to get some gold done for my car
> *



Kerr :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 12 2010, 01:41 PM~16594533
> *If anyone is looking for Chavo, he will be at my house! NO ****!!!! Jus gettin things done on the ride!!
> *


TELL CHAVO I SAID WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Fuckin punk ass'es broke into my truck last night. Took all my shit. better hope I dont find out who it was or else :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 11:32 AM~16593636
> *WHY TOMORROW NIGHT? WHY NOT EVERY NIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


:loco: AND THEY CALL ME A BORRACHO!!!! :biggrin: J/K MIKEY...WHAT UP FOR TONIGHT HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 12 2010, 02:06 PM~16594735
> *Fuckin punk ass'es broke into my truck last night. Took all my shit. better hope I dont find out who it was or else :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


DAT SUCKS BRO :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2010, 12:26 PM~16594024
> *interesting thought there............................... :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

qVO aZSIDE!!

HAD TO POST THIS FOR ALL THE GENTE THAT NEEDS INSURANCE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire+Feb 12 2010, 02:06 PM~16594735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Layin tile and driking lots of beer!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

another college shooting. makes me not want to send my kids to college


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bike Frame for sale hit me up in PM if interested, I never come into this topic but I'm in AZ so I figured if someone in AZ is interested they can save shipping

$450 shipped, $400 picked up in person. The frame is a full custom 20" frame with 3D step outs on the tank, skirts, and behind the seat post. The spear is molded on in front of the crank housing. It comes with the seat pan. I don't have molded fenders to match. Let me know if interested.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 04:08 PM~16595631
> *Fucking theives :angry:
> 
> Layin tile and driking lots of beer!
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 12 2010, 10:13 AM~16593444
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 12 2010, 07:22 AM~16591760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CHECK OUT THESE HOPPERS FLIP OVER!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

-gOc9FoJsks&feature


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, Chavo is done!!! Dude does some badass shit!! :biggrin: Very happy with it!  NEEEEXT!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 12 2010, 07:27 PM~16597281
> *OK, Chavo is done!!! Dude does some badass shit!! :biggrin:  Very happy with it!  NEEEEXT!!
> *


PICS OR STFU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 12 2010, 05:09 PM~16596086
> *Whats up AZSIDE!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2010, 04:08 PM~16595631
> *Fucking theives :angry:
> 
> Layin tile and driking lots of beer!
> *


good thing you didn't say Laying pipe :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16597918
> *good thing you didn't say Laying pipe :biggrin:
> *


no ****


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: HASTA MAÑANA AZ SIDE :420: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 12 2010, 07:18 PM~16597715
> *PICS OR STFU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Come to the Yuma Show. Take all the pics u want!! Or STFU!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 12 2010, 09:10 PM~16598182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 12 2010, 05:09 PM~16596086
> *Whats up AZSIDE!
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!*


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Mz Edith, AZ 2010 Lowrider Calender Model! :biggrin:
> 
> Sexy Ass Saturday!!!! :biggrin: The Chick too!!! :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 13 2010, 12:47 AM~16599833
> *Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS GOOD ROLL'N LOOKS LIKE A GOOD VIDEO ONCE AGAIN ROLL'N BEST LOWRIDER DVD EVER :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 12 2010, 02:06 PM~16594735
> *Fuckin punk ass'es broke into my truck last night. Took all my shit. better hope I dont find out who it was or else :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *



THAT FUCKIN SUCKS BRO FUCK THOSE PUNKS THEY CANT AFFORED SHIT SO THEY GOTTA TAKE OTHER PEOPLES SHIT WE WORKED HARD TO GET


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning AZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 13 2010, 12:47 AM~16599833
> *Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 13 2010, 12:04 PM~16602222
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS CRACKN JAY ?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 13 2010, 04:51 PM~16603788
> *WHATS CRACKN JAY ?
> *


Not much Tony ! getting ready for the phx show ! hows the ride coming along?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 13 2010, 12:04 PM~16602222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 13 2010, 05:56 PM~16603814
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 13 2010, 12:04 PM~16602222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: DIOS MIO....QUE CHI-CHIS TAN BONITOS!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLF~PUPPET_@Feb 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16604078
> *X2
> *


X3 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: Pinche David Copperfield hno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2010, 09:23 PM~16605635
> *:wow: Pinche David Copperfield hno:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



and im drunk too, shit is crazy


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 12 2010, 07:18 PM~16597715
> *PICS OR STFU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Since you asked...........





































PICS!!! Cuz it happened!!!! Sooooooooooo.....STFU!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please all car clubs....
Come out and get on this DVD......
Lets show the Nation what we got...... :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see it at the show homie......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


your ride keeps lookin better everytime i see it AL :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks now i saved the drive to Yuma :biggrin: . we have a couple things in progress not gonna be able to make it down there  Looks great !! Pics of the el camino new paint will be up soon :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

anyone hittin up long wongs tomorrow nite?


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 12 2010, 11:47 PM~16599833
> *Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo ruben I'm so scare about this david guy mmm :tears: :tears: :around: :around: :happysad:  :yessad: :yessad: :420: hno: hno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 13 2010, 09:20 PM~16605612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   hno: hno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Thanks AZ for The Support!!!!*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 14 2010, 08:42 AM~16608257
> *Thanks AZ for The Support!!!!
> *


The video looks nice dawg


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 14 2010, 08:45 AM~16608274
> *The video looks nice dawg
> *


*Thanks Homie im going to start on yours the week!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Feb 13 2010, 11:28 PM~16606669
> *anyone hittin up long wongs tomorrow nite?
> *


Come get your grube on!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 13 2010, 09:20 PM~16605612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or better yet pic all six cards ! cuz none of those mother fuckers are the same cards as shown on the bottom....copperfield's a ***!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 14 2010, 08:52 AM~16608672
> *or better yet pic all six cards ! cuz none of those mother fuckers are the same cards as shown on the bottom....copperfield's a ***!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GAVE AWAY THE MAGICIANS SECRET!!!! :0 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: THATS NOT GOOD!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_No **** :biggrin:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY NICE TATA AL!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 14 2010, 10:10 AM~16608768
> *LOOKS REALLY NICE TATA AL!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


X2

'SUP TORTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 08:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 14 2010, 12:30 AM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Al! Love the Silverleafing.
P


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...



chingon luna, looks mean! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16605691
> *Since you asked...........
> 
> 
> ...


lookz sick cant wait 2 c it in march :biggrin: Damn make me proud 2 b a Luna :biggrin: haha


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup AZ this show is this coming Saturday...Hope to see the Az reppin!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

SO WHO WON THE RAFFLE FIR THE 13x7s???????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 14 2010, 12:33 PM~16609813
> *X2
> 
> 'SUP TORTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


QUE ROLLO BUDDY :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WE JUST PULLED THE TICKET :biggrin: 

CONGRATULATIONS BLAS MENDOZA THE WINNER OF THE RIMS!!! 
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 14 2010, 05:40 PM~16611716
> *SO WHO WON THE RAFFLE FIR THE 13x7s???????
> *



Ben just shipped them here to Burque for me... :biggrin:


J/K :roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2010, 06:16 PM~16596652
> *CHECK OUT THESE HOPPERS FLIP OVER!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> -gOc9FoJsks&feature
> *



SICK HOPPERS IN THIS VID... 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 14 2010, 06:40 PM~16612124
> *WE JUST PULLED THE TICKET :biggrin:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS BLAS MENDOZA THE WINNER OF THE RIMS!!!
> ...


   I DIDNT WIN :tears: :tears:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey AZ side, Does any one know where I can get some flowmasters or magna flows installed on my Charger???? Oh yeah and any ideas on putting flows on a 99 deville????? Does any one know if it will mess with the sensors in my csr??


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 14 2010, 10:02 AM~16608734
> *No **** :biggrin:
> *


_


THANKS HECTOR :biggrin:_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 14 2010, 08:36 PM~16613197
> *    I DIDNT WIN  :tears:  :tears:
> *



NO SORRY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY YOU AND GATO SOME RIMS!!! :biggrin: 
SHIT I WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY ME A CAR AND SOME RIMS TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITY TO THE FULLEST!!!!!_


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 14 2010, 08:46 AM~16608283
> *Thanks Homie im going to start on yours the week!
> *


Kool dawg thanks :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 14 2010, 11:20 PM~16615168
> *:wave:
> *


Ke rollo brother


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 14 2010, 10:25 PM~16614468
> *WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY YOU AND GATO SOME RIMS!!!  :biggrin:
> SHIT I WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY ME A CAR AND SOME RIMS TOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WUT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin: ITS KOO...I WILL JUST HAVE TO BUY MY 13s NOW :thumbsup: DO U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING SOME????? :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 15 2010, 05:59 AM~16616284
> *Ke rollo brother
> *


QUE ONDA GATO :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i got there as every boady was leaving lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2010, 08:01 AM~16616674
> *:wave: WUT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin: ITS KOO...I WILL JUST HAVE TO BUY MY 13s NOW :thumbsup: DO U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING SOME????? :cheesy:
> *



:wave: what up? Me just trying to unpack everything cause we just moved. Shit buy me sum too :biggrin: naw just kidding.


----------



## hvw8 (Dec 4, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

thestrongsurvive, 97TownCar, sx-t-4 impala, UNTOUCHABLE1, BIGGATO799

Sup Fellas, 

Nobody working today? I am


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 11:04 AM~16617868
> *thestrongsurvive, 97TownCar, sx-t-4 impala, UNTOUCHABLE1, BIGGATO799
> 
> Sup Fellas,
> ...


Me 2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 12:04 PM~16617868
> *thestrongsurvive, 97TownCar, sx-t-4 impala, UNTOUCHABLE1, BIGGATO799
> 
> Sup Fellas,
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 14 2010, 10:50 PM~16614794
> *Big Mando.....
> You would have had a field day here snaping pic's.....</span> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 10:04 AM~16617868
> *thestrongsurvive, 97TownCar, sx-t-4 impala, UNTOUCHABLE1, BIGGATO799
> 
> Sup Fellas,
> ...


i AM BUDDY.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Feb 13 2010, 12:47 AM~16599833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 15 2010, 11:30 AM~16618076
> *Big Mando.....
> You would have had a field day here snaping pic's.....
> *



Probally would have bro, but feb 14th belongs to the familia. There will be more shows and events to shoot up! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2010, 08:01 AM~16616674
> *:wave: WUT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin: ITS KOO...I WILL JUST HAVE TO BUY MY 13s NOW :thumbsup: DO U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING SOME????? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: there's this guy that goes by the name BIG BEN :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 15 2010, 03:12 PM~16620212
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


"Sup Homey, you going to Yuma with us?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16619742
> *Probally would have bro, but feb 14th belongs to the familia. There will be more shows and events to shoot up!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: X2!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: LIKE THIS SATURDAY IN YUMA!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16620177
> *:uh: there's this guy that goes by the name BIG BEN :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 WUT UP TERMITE :wave: I KNOW THAT GUY :thumbsup: I TOLD HIM THAT I WILL BE A SET FROM HIM IF HE LETS ME DRIVE HIS RAGTOP!! (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2010, 01:01 PM~16618909
> *i AM BUDDY.
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO ART BUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 15 2010, 04:06 PM~16620177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ??? 

I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!

THANKS JOE FROM UNITY C.C...... ANTWANE FROM STEADY DIPPIN C.C.......... AND CHUCK SOLO RIDER.... MY HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY SEND THEIR GRATITUDE AND APPRECIATION TO YOU GUYS!!!!







































































































 
*THANKS GUYS!!!!!!*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 15 2010, 11:30 AM~16618076
> *Big Mando.....
> You would have had a field day here snaping pic's.....
> *


I WAS THERE HOMMIE TAKING PICS N VIDEOS FOR UR LIL SHOW U KNO IM THERE REGARDLESS OF A HOLIDAY OR LIL OR BIG SHOW! NO EXCUSES......AZ LOVE HOMMIE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16619742
> *Probally would have bro, but feb 14th belongs to the familia. There will be more shows and events to shoot up!  :biggrin:
> *


_Yeah i feel you homie....
You know what was cool though.....
Their where alot of Familia's out there...
We had one of those jumper things for the kids and a Bar B Que pit going....
Alot of couples (all lovie dovie) arm & arm walking threw the show._


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 15 2010, 06:20 PM~16621270
> *I WAS THERE HOMMIE TAKING PICS N VIDEOS FOR UR LIL SHOW U KNO IM THERE REGARDLESS OF A HOLIDAY OR LIL OR BIG SHOW! NO EXCUSES......AZ LOVE HOMMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Much Lowrider Luv & Respect Ese!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN BEN aka (lil security)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pic's Ben! :biggrin: 
Sorry we miss you at the show.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2010, 06:20 PM~16621267
> *WHATS UP AZ???
> 
> I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very cool how different Clubs and people can come together to do things for people in and out of the community


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, smiley_62


:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2010, 06:20 PM~16621267
> *WHATS UP AZ???
> 
> I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup: I remember when you let me borrow your car for my sis' 15 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2010, 05:20 PM~16621267
> *WHATS UP AZ???
> 
> I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!
> ...


Real Nice Big Ben!! You know I woulda been there for you. My Leafing was Curing. Pics came out nice!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK AZ SIDE, Roll call of who is going to Yuma this weekend. Identity CC is leaving Firday about 4ish. If you leave friday, hit us up. We can caravan down there! Also we plan a get together Friday night. Cruisn, Chilln, Beers! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 15 2010, 06:22 PM~16621285
> *Yeah i feel you homie....
> You know what was cool though.....
> Their where alot of Familia's out there...
> ...


Hell yeah thats cool bro! I'll be at the next show probably. I'll be flying out of town alot now. Doing shoots for the magazines n shit! Check this out homie! This was from Antwane's poster shoot!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 07:52 PM~16622181
> *OK AZ SIDE, Roll call of who is going to Yuma this weekend. Identity CC is leaving Firday about 4ish. If you leave friday, hit us up. We can caravan down there! Also we plan a get together Friday night. Cruisn, Chilln, Beers! :biggrin:
> *



sup homie lmk where u guys gonna be chillin at so we could roll by...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 15 2010, 06:20 PM~16621267
> *WHATS UP AZ???
> 
> I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!
> ...



What up homie I went to that quince but late.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 15 2010, 08:01 PM~16622273
> *sup homie lmk where u guys gonna be chillin at so we could roll by...
> *


rallys 4th and 24th around 8ish! Hit up La Raza (gabe) said he was going to go chill out there too!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:03 PM~16622303
> *rallys 4th and 24th around 8ish! Hit up La Raza (gabe) said he was going to go chill out there too!
> *



coo thats our normal cruise spot anyway.....u know even since back in the day hahaha....see ya homies there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 15 2010, 08:11 PM~16622405
> *coo thats our normal cruise spot anyway.....u know even since back in the day hahaha....see ya homies there
> *


hell yeah homie! Just like old times! See you out there. Spread the word!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:27 PM~16622589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that a badass pic! :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:28 PM~16622605
> *Now that a badass pic!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16622472
> *hell yeah homie! Just like old times! See you out there. Spread the word!
> *



you know it homie....will see you there...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:27 PM~16622589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:27 PM~16622589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's this girl? She looks nice. I'd probably like to shoot her.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

@@@@@@ 24' enclosed car hauler @@@@@@@@

used for storage only !!!! paid $9500 make offer !!!!! pm me for info !!!thks  

...................also have one in white a v-nose........................

•Rubber ride torsion axle
•Electric Drum Brakes (all hubs)
•EZ lube hubs with grease caps
•15" Radial trailer rated tires
•Triple tube integrate A-Frame design
•Full depth Z-channel center frame cross members
•.030 Beveled Aluminum Exterior Panels 
•36" RV side door
•Protected undercarriage
•3/4" Exterior grade plywood floor
•3/8" Plywood walls
•LED tail lights
•LED clearance lights
•24" Aluminum diamond plate front stone guard
•Aero flow vents
•(2) Dome lights with wall mounted 3 way switch
•Rear Ramp and Beavertail
•Spare tire and interior mount
•Lug-wrench and holder
•(4) Heavy duty floor tie downs
•14" x 14" Roof vent
* spare tire
* dimond plate around the whole trailer
* rear back up spot lights


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Found this in the Plaques in the back window fest thread!!! :biggrin:
> Aint it the truth!!! :0


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY IT"S BEEN A WHILE. :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 15 2010, 08:10 PM~16623130
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY IT"S BEEN A WHILE.  :wave:
> *


'Sup Homey!! How you been?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WUT UP OG PLAYER :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2010, 09:18 PM~16623230
> *
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2010, 09:25 PM~16623320
> *:biggrin: WUT UP OG PLAYER :wave:
> *




:biggrin: :wave: :wave: I'm good how about you???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2010, 09:26 PM~16623334
> *
> *


what up!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 09:14 PM~16623190
> *'Sup Homey!! How you been?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 07:59 PM~16622246
> *Hell yeah thats cool bro! I'll be at the next show probably. I'll be flying out of town alot now. Doing shoots for the magazines n shit! Check this out homie! This was from Antwane's poster shoot!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2010, 09:58 PM~16623832
> *what up!
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2010, 08:55 PM~16622942
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 15 2010, 08:26 PM~16623334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sup!


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

Steady Dippin Car Clubs 1st Annual Show N Shine </span>[/b]

March 14, 2010 

Tee Pee Lounge (7th Street & Lincoln)
602 E. Lincoln
Phoenix, AZ 85004

Move In: 11a.m. - 12p.m. 
Show: 12p.m. - 5p.m. 

Music By: D.J. Tony 
Live Entertainment By: Main Stream Productions

Contact Info: Antwane (480) 389-7333/Tony (602) 486-0998


Be on the look out for a flyer and any updated info.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2010, 10:21 PM~16624127
> * Sup!
> *


'sup mr. buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 15 2010, 09:24 PM~16624167
> *'sup mr. buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nada........just chillin.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2010, 09:26 PM~16624197
> *    :wow:
> *


Oraleeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup az side


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2010, 10:27 PM~16624207
> *Oraleeeeeeeeeeeee!
> *


ooooooooooooorrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallleeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 15 2010, 10:22 PM~16624146
> *Steady Dippin Car Clubs 1st Annual Show N Shine </span>*
> 
> March 14, 2010
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16624266
> *ooooooooooooorrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallleeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


  'sup Homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2010, 11:27 PM~16624207
> *Oraleeeeeeeeeeeee!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16622838
> *Who's this girl? She looks nice. I'd probably like to shoot her.
> *


HER NAME IS EDITH CARLOS....ILL HIT U ON A PM WITH HER INFO....


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 15 2010, 06:40 PM~16621516
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very cool how different Clubs and people can come together to do things for people in and out of the community
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 13 2010, 02:00 PM~16602851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cooool :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP AZ


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2010, 10:39 PM~16624376
> * 'sup Homie!
> *


same old same old ese just waiting for march :yes: :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 15 2010, 06:26 PM~16621351
> *WATS KRAKIN BEN aka (lil security)
> *


whats up homie aka (bully) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 15 2010, 06:32 PM~16621412
> *Nice pic's Ben! :biggrin:
> Sorry we miss you at the show.
> *


yeah bro sorry i couldn't make it, me and the lady were out all day!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 15 2010, 06:40 PM~16621516
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very cool how different Clubs and people can come together to do things for people in and out of the community
> *


hell yeah bro, they really came through for me!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 15 2010, 07:37 PM~16622027
> *:thumbsup:  I remember when you let me borrow your car for my sis' 15 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah!!! :biggrin: you know i got all my homies backs!!!!!!!!! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 07:49 PM~16622142
> *Real Nice Big Ben!! You know I woulda been there for you. My Leafing was Curing. Pics came out nice!!
> *


yeah bro your car looks bad ass homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 15 2010, 08:02 PM~16622281
> *What up homie I went to that quince but late..  :biggrin:
> *


really, i couldn't make it back cause me and my lady went to go checkout Martin Lawrence and then hit up hooters after, drunk after that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16622838
> *Who's this girl? She looks nice. I'd probably like to shoot her.
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 15 2010, 10:22 PM~16624146
> *Steady Dippin Car Clubs 1st Annual Show N Shine </span>*
> 
> March 14, 2010
> ...


aw shit steady dippin doing it big!!!!!

thanks again Antwane for helping me out on saturday!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TORTA TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: Nice pics Bernard :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up AZ! Damn BigBEN getting started early on the torta fest!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 01:53 AM~16626347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMN, look at that bitch...
:boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 15 2010, 09:28 PM~16623358
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: I'm good how about you???
> *


:biggrin: CAN'T COMPLAIN...HOW IS THE NEW PLACE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2010, 09:58 PM~16623832
> *what up!
> *


NUTHIN' MUCH :biggrin: JUS CHILLIN BUDDY uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 15 2010, 10:19 PM~16624105
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


QUE ROLLO COMPITA :wave: READY FOR YUMA HOMIE? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2010, 10:21 PM~16624127
> * Sup!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN! :biggrin: 'SUP WIT YOU?! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 16 2010, 06:30 AM~16626844
> *:wow: Nice pics Bernard :biggrin:
> *


X40ddd's!!! :biggrin: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 01:48 AM~16626311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 16 2010, 05:16 AM~16626694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 15 2010, 10:22 PM~16624146
> *Steady Dippin Car Clubs 1st Annual Show N Shine </span>*
> 
> March 14, 2010
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 16 2010, 06:30 AM~16626844
> *:wow: Nice pics Bernard :biggrin:
> *


thanks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 07:56 AM~16627197
> *What's up AZ! Damn BigBEN getting started early on the torta fest!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ooooohhh yeeeeaaaaahhh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 16 2010, 08:26 AM~16627362
> *DAAAAMN, look at that bitch...
> :boink:  :boink:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 16 2010, 09:11 AM~16627708
> *:boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up, how you doing???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 09:19 AM~16627767
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up, how you doing???
> *


just chillin Ben you know  how you been


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 07:56 AM~16627197
> *What's up AZ! Damn BigBEN getting started early on the torta fest!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 16 2010, 01:23 AM~16626217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice just have to get situated then time for a big barbeque :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 16 2010, 09:14 AM~16627740
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wanted to extend an invitation to anyone who wants to attend our car show Feb 21st. It's not geared specifically towards 'lowrider' style vehicles, but we have a few classes you can fall into. The show is at Victory Lane.

Hydroholics will be giving away some product in the raffle and we'll have about a dozen vehicles on display with our products. Any more info shoot an email to [email protected] or visit www.artofnoize.com

More show info on this link.
http://www.artofnoize.com/BTN10/ 

Thanks.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Arizona


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 16 2010, 10:44 AM~16628376
> *What's up Arizona
> *


what up gato :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 16 2010, 10:44 AM~16628376
> *What's up Arizona
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we're spotlighting our newest member of the Puyallup Valley Chapter! The one and only Goofy! Right below this a Magazine artical of the homie! So check the "Lowrider Style Lowriders" page to see what he's working with! Plus we got the "Long Wong Pic's" everyones been requesting in our "Lowrider Style Events' page! Then in our "Video's of the Week" we got the "Sunday Chillin" video with the homie's going switch happy! Our 2nd video is the "Get Low Car Show Teaser"! Which is a quick video of what went down last weekend at the car show where we hosted the HOP! Plus we got a new car club in our "Lowrider Style Hall of Fame"! Scroll to the bottom of that page to see who it is! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!_

Here your Link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 16 2010, 09:23 AM~16627798
> *just chillin Ben you know   how you been
> *


i'm good homie, just here trying to make it dogg!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 16 2010, 09:27 AM~16627827
> *it was nice had fun :biggrin:
> *


oh thats ku!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 16 2010, 10:44 AM~16628376
> *What's up Arizona
> *


que onda mi gatito???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ??? 

I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!

THANKS JOE FROM UNITY C.C...... ANTWANE FROM STEADY DIPPIN C.C.......... AND CHUCK SOLO RIDER.... MY HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY SEND THEIR GRATITUDE AND APPRECIATION TO YOU GUYS!!!!


































































































 
*THANKS GUYS!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: az720, smiley602, oldskool 62, #1stunna


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 16 2010, 12:11 PM~16629286
> *WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


your nalgas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 12:11 PM~16629288
> *your nalgas!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO **** WHAT YOU UP TO BEN YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME I WOULD HAVE HELPED YOU OUT ON SAT :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

So I'm getting some mufflers installed at a shop on 35th and now I'm eating at Los potales down the street and Ima check out mustang Sallys next door. And this is all before I go to work, mane only in west side Phx. I'm getting use to AZ hommies :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 12:04 PM~16629237
> *i'm good homie, just here trying to make it dogg!!!
> *


i hear you homie, same here


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 16 2010, 11:18 AM~16629349
> *So I'm getting some mufflers installed at a shop on 35th and now I'm eating at Los potales down the street and Ima check out mustang Sallys next door. And this is all before I go to work, mane only in west side Phx.  I'm getting use to AZ hommies :biggrin:
> *


Be careful at Mustang Sally's I went there and was asked if I wanted a table dance, I said, "no, not right now" Bish wanted to beat my ass :0 , she said "what the fuk are you in here for then?  I was like "dance yo ass off baby'!! :wow: Here's $5 !!!!! :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had to pay more for these but still a good price 15 bucks a peice.let me know if anyone wants any. bottle openers I have 30 of these will give a discount on purchases of 5 or more.  *PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2010, 11:25 AM~16629393
> *I had to pay more for these but still a good price 15 bucks a peice.let me know if anyone wants any. bottle openers I have 30 of these will give a discount on purchases of 5 or more.  PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


Any ring works. :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 16 2010, 12:23 PM~16629376
> *Be careful at Mustang Sally's I went there and was asked if I wanted a table dance, I said, "no, not right now" Bish wanted to beat my ass :0 , she said "what the fuk are you in here for then?   I was like "dance yo ass off baby'!! :wow: Here's $5 !!!!! :uh:
> *


That's no joke I walked in and it was dark as shit, and the three day walkers that were working came up to me like they were all trying to make some lunch money or something, so I gave em a chorizo con huevo burro and split...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 12:06 PM~16629252
> *WHATS UP AZ???
> 
> I WANNA THANK A COUPLE OF HOMIES FOR COMING THROUGH AND HELPING ME OUT ON SATURDAY FOR MY HOMIE'S DAUGHTER'S QUINCENERA!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HEY BIG BEN JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR DONATING THE RIMS AND HELPING OUR FAMILY OUT. MUCH LUV AND REPECT TO YOU ALWAYS HOMIE...*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 16 2010, 12:18 PM~16629348
> *NO ****  WHAT YOU UP TO BEN YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME I WOULD HAVE HELPED YOU OUT ON SAT :biggrin: NO ****
> *


oh yeah i forgot about you!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 16 2010, 12:20 PM~16629362
> *i hear you homie, same here
> *


one of these days!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 16 2010, 01:44 PM~16629976
> *HEY BIG BEN JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR DONATING THE RIMS AND HELPING OUR FAMILY OUT. MUCH LUV AND REPECT TO YOU ALWAYS HOMIE...
> *


i'm glad i could help out for a good cause!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FANTAZMA, que paso doot???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 02:17 PM~16630166
> *oh yeah i forgot about you!!!!!
> *


What up benji


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Any body here in Az need these hit me up Euro Box caprice parts :biggrin: 





































I've also got some filler panels and some very hard to find 2 door Landau trims :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 02:17 PM~16630171
> *one of these days!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16630379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: THIS COCHINA HAS A NICE ASS!!!! :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2010, 02:47 PM~16630412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 16 2010, 02:55 PM~16630493
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 12:05 PM~16629245
> *que onda mi gatito???
> *


Ke rollo donde estan mis rines wey


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 16 2010, 12:41 PM~16629522
> *That's no joke I walked in and it was dark as shit, and the three day walkers that were working came up to me like they were all trying to make some lunch money or something, so I gave em a chorizo con huevo burro and split...
> *


THAT SPOT IS FUCKING GHETTO! :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16631280
> *THAT SPOT IS FUCKING GHETTO! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I no ifound that out today I was in Ther. For like 20 mins.

Sad part is I'll never get that 20 mins of my life back.
:angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 16 2010, 02:47 PM~16630947
> *Dude on the bus lmao he lumped his ass up!!!!!!!!!! LMAOX1000 girls screaming beat his white ass...uuuh that did not just happend, that motherfucker was 67 and took off on him! like the bitch said left him leakin!!!!
> 
> haha Win for old man!! Hope Im that hard when Im 67! I wanna see him Vs Randy Couture lol
> ...


Be careful with who you mess with on the bus!!! The Old guys aint no joke!!! :0


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 16 2010, 04:19 PM~16631891
> *Be careful with who you mess with on the bus!!! The Old guys aint no joke!!! :0
> *



Hahahahahahaha THAT's THE FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE EVER SEEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats and ass woopin :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Feb 16 2010, 02:35 PM~16630325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come pick them up at my house!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2010, 02:44 PM~16630391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16631891
> *Be careful with who you mess with on the bus!!! The Old guys aint no joke!!! :0
> *


that shit is funny!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/l_0cdd1...ddd1d8f8399.jpg[/img]








:boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 16 2010, 05:57 PM~16632954
> *I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Bro, you definitely have to say "NO ****" after that comment!!! :biggrin: 

j/k Bro!! whats up Homey!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 16 2010, 07:20 PM~16634213
> *Bro, you definitely have to say "NO ****" after that comment!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> j/k Bro!! whats up Homey!!!
> *


What.....are you the "NO-****" POLICE? :wow: 













J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 16 2010, 09:23 PM~16635193
> *What.....are you the "NO-****" POLICE?  :wow:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>We had some problems with The "Get Low Car Show" Video.....
But its now up!!!!!</span>_ :biggrin:

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 16 2010, 08:20 PM~16634213
> *Bro, you definitely have to say "NO ****" after that comment!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> j/k Bro!! whats up Homey!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 PM~16634610
> *YUMA, AZ UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


damn sounds like fun!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2010, 10:01 PM~16635737
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> damn sounds like fun!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ART OF NOIZE IS GUNNA BE FUN HOMMIE....PEEP THAT SHOW OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 16 2010, 10:09 PM~16635827
> *ART OF NOIZE IS GUNNA BE FUN HOMMIE....PEEP THAT SHOW OUT THIS WEEKEND
> *


where is it????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*DIZZZZZZZAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!*

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2010, 04:40 PM~16620386
> *"Sup Homey, you going to Yuma with us?? :biggrin:
> *


  wish we could homie. gots to work.  catch ya on da next one :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats good AZ siders :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin:


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Art Of Noize's "Bring the Noize 2010" is this Sunday 2/21 at Victory Lane. It is located next to Wet n Wild. More info at artofnoize.com.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

does anyone know where to find weather stripping for a 62


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE :wave: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 01:35 AM~16637764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 PM~16634610
> *YUMA, AZ UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


feb 19 2009 its pass already :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 17 2010, 01:39 PM~16641151
> *feb 19 2009 its pass already :happysad:
> *


your right!!!! damn that sounded good too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 02:06 PM~16641444
> *whats up az???
> *


:wave: QUE PASA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up az


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yuma Cruise is still on just a misprint on flyer homies....


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 17 2010, 01:39 PM~16641151
> *feb 19 2009 its pass already :happysad:
> *


You guys doing the Dub show again this year?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 17 2010, 01:18 PM~16641562
> *Yuma Cruise is still on just a misprint on flyer homies....
> *


Mando must been smokin sumthin waky!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 17 2010, 02:23 PM~16641602
> *Mando must been smokin sumthin waky!!!!!
> *


WUT UP AL :wave: HE MUST HAVE DONE THIS uffin: THEN HE WAS LIKE THIS :420: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 17 2010, 02:22 PM~16641595
> *You guys doing the Dub show again this year?
> *


yup..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 02:02 PM~16641405
> *your right!!!! damn that sounded good too!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol gotta quick drinking when making flyers! :biggrin: You going to yuma with us homie?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 17 2010, 01:39 PM~16641151
> *feb 19 2009 its pass already :happysad:
> *


thats was last years flyere lmao! jk fixed :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

good looking out fellas. Got like 10 pm's bout the type-o! Man shits hard getting use to 2010!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2010, 03:30 PM~16642722
> *lol gotta quick drinking when making flyers!  :biggrin: You going to yuma with us homie?
> *



"quit"

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 17 2010, 04:50 PM~16642927
> *"quit"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



see what i mean!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin: bunch of spell checking mofos up in here!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2010, 03:31 PM~16642738
> *thats was last years flyere lmao! jk fixed :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, you should quit drinking or whatever it is your are doing.  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 17 2010, 04:51 PM~16642938
> *Yeah,  you should quit drinking or whatever it is your are doing.   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

just messing with you Mando!!!!! I gotta :sprint: see you later!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 17 2010, 04:53 PM~16642959
> *just messing with you Mando!!!!!  I gotta  :sprint: see you later!
> *


you going to yuma on friday?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FOR SALE: Interior for 82 to 84 Regal. It's brown w/ tan, in good shape, no rips or burns, just needs cleaned. Selling all but the dash. Make offer or willing to trade. If interested call 602-296-8403


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2010, 03:30 PM~16642722
> *lol gotta quick drinking when making flyers!  :biggrin: You going to yuma with us homie?
> *


Borracho AND still cant spell!! :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Wat up AZ!!!!
Here goes a sneek peek of what went down at the "Get Low Car Show" done by one of our members!!!!!
ART LOK!!!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

i got 2 13x7 center gold wires for sale (chinas) ...I also have adapters for either side ( 2 L & 2 R )....... wheels have some light curb checking...they are not brand new perfect, but real clean......pm me offers if you want them.......thx


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 06:02 PM~16644261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaah shit, Mikey's Lo Lo looking good!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 17 2010, 07:03 PM~16644274
> *aaaaaah shit, Mikey's Lo Lo looking good!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16644261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looking good homie... Who's doing the paint?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16644261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 17 2010, 04:50 PM~16642927
> *"quit"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 17 2010, 04:51 PM~16642937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO IS THE 1987 ADOBE SPELLING BEE CHAMP! YA BETTER CHECK HIS POLICE RECORD! J/K
:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16644461
> *:thumbsup: Looking good homie... Who's doing the paint?
> *


OG MANDO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 17 2010, 07:19 PM~16644477
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16644261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 07:27 PM~16644599
> *OG MANDO
> *



:thumbsup: It's gonna look sick then... He usually gets down :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 17 2010, 02:14 PM~16641522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit homie looks good!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm looking for a set (4) of gently used 13x7's. Anybody have any laying around????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a lil somethin for the AZside from Art Loks and Lowrider Style car club.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gjWvZwg7_qo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gjWvZwg7_qo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Art :loco:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16644261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orale mike looks firme homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 06:27 PM~16644599
> *OG MANDO
> *


Paint looks good Bro!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

got a baby chiuahua to give away anyone want him he is 7 weeks old white with black spots..

*SORRY HE IS TAKEN BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN SHE HAS THE OTHER BATCH..*


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 17 2010, 09:08 PM~16647210
> *got a baby chiuahua to give away anyone want him he is 7 weeks old white with black spots..
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take em let me know where your at homie, my female needs a parter :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Feb 17 2010, 08:17 PM~16645274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take it


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 17 2010, 10:12 PM~16647289
> *I'll take em let me know where your at homie, my female needs a parter :biggrin:
> *



 Aww they just called and are coming for him but I will let you know when she has her other puppies k sorry...


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody got a complete set of center golds for sale or might want to trade for a all chrome set of 14x7s?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 17 2010, 09:15 PM~16647320
> *  Aww they just called and are coming for him but I will let you know when she has her other puppies k sorry...
> *


Damn that was fast homie :0 Yeah let me know if you have another pup :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16647340
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  quiero taco bell!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Feb 17 2010, 06:52 PM~16644161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    or call me i can get all four for you ata good price!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 17 2010, 10:17 PM~16647352
> *Damn that was fast homie :0  Yeah let me know if you have another pup  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HAD 2 AND THEY WENT FAST SHOULD HAVE BEEN OUT ON A CORNER ON VALENTINES DAY AND MADE SOME MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16647372
> *
> *



I saw that but he's only got 2


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16647388
> *I saw that but he's only got 2
> *


i can get you all new ones!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 17 2010, 10:19 PM~16647383
> *YEAH HAD 2 AND THEY WENT FAST SHOULD HAVE BEEN OUT ON A CORNER ON VALENTINES DAY AND MADE SOME MONEY :biggrin:
> *


lol.......... that could've been a good hustle!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16647383
> *YEAH HAD 2 AND THEY WENT FAST SHOULD HAVE BEEN OUT ON A CORNER ON VALENTINES DAY AND MADE SOME MONEY :biggrin:
> *


I know huh :biggrin: That would have been a perfect day for that, last minute gifts :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16647416
> *i can get you all new ones!!!!!
> *



How much Big Ben??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16647317
> *i have some!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i'll take it
> *


How much???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 18 2010, 12:10 AM~16648003
> *How much???
> *


SUPP JENN WHATS UP HOW YOU DOING


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16648003
> *How much???
> *


Hey Jen when are you guys gonna post some new pics of what going down at the shop. I know you guys always got something crackin at street life :biggrin: I pass right by the shop every morning on the way in to work.... WHAT CAN BROWN DO FOR YOU :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

female rednose pitbull. (not papered) $80 obo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Feb 17 2010, 10:23 PM~16647444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$375


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:run:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16644261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 MIKEY YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Still have some 13x7's and 14x7's all chrome 100 spoke brand new goin for $350 hit me up 602 434 6530


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 09:23 AM~16650609
> *:wave: WA'SAPPNIN AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 09:22 AM~16650599
> *:0 :0 :0 MIKEY YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


X2. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP HOMLEZ! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64+Feb 17 2010, 07:49 PM~16644889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2010, 11:12 AM~16651461
> *whats up az????
> *


What up Ben, hey I need a price on some 17 inch spokes, standard, no tires, no adapters just 4 rims.... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 17 2010, 10:08 PM~16647210
> *got a baby chiuahua to give away anyone want him he is 7 weeks old white with black spots..
> 
> SORRY HE IS TAKEN BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN SHE HAS THE OTHER BATCH..
> *


could u let me knw 2 cuz ima need a guard dog when i move 2 sacramento 4 a year lol :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*What up homies? Hope you all have a great day!!!*








:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2010, 02:11 PM~16652762
> *What up homies? Hope you all have a great day!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 03:26 PM~16653288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I HAVE SEEN THIS VIDEO CLIP BEFORE...FUNNY SHIT!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE...THERE IS A NEW EMOTICON!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 03:26 PM~16653288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up azside.......moment of ur time. 

got a smokin deal for all that are buying flat screen tv's and that already have em.... 
These are brand new in the box!!!
i have silver and black.

more silver than black so thats why the black are a lil bit more.

42" all the way up to 71"

they retail from 200$ TO 400$

SO IF U WANT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE JUST HIT ME UP!

THIS IS MY WORK NUMBER, 
602 437 0590

MY WHEREHOUSE IS OFF OF 40ST AND BROADWAY.!!  

ART :loco:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 18 2010, 01:22 PM~16652420
> *What up Ben, hey I need a price on some 17 inch spokes, standard, no tires, no adapters just 4 rims.... :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


call me (602) 763-6980


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up Az side. Im looking for an air bag set up, So if any one can hook it up with bags just p.m me..Im lookin to set up the front end of my 99 deville> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 18 2010, 02:57 PM~16653509
> *what up azside.......moment of ur time.
> 
> got a smokin deal for all that are buying flat screen tv's and that already have em....
> ...


Damn homey, I thought u was selln TV's for that price :wow: !! I almost called you!!! :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16654984
> *Damn homey, I thought u was selln TV's for that price :wow: !! I almost called you!!! :0
> *


:0 ME TOO BUDDY! (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 'SUP MC83! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 18 2010, 09:23 AM~16650609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OORRRAAALLLEEEE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16654984
> *Damn homey, I thought u was selln TV's for that price :wow: !! I almost called you!!! :0
> *



no shit, just got some extra "dough"...I would have bought 10 of them at that price :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16654984
> *Damn homey, I thought u was selln TV's for that price :wow: !! I almost called you!!! :0
> *


Shit if they were tvs I would have bought them all :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

"Quit it" :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2010, 07:34 PM~16655325
> *Shit if they were tvs I would have bought them all :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WUT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up luis


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 18 2010, 07:24 PM~16655230
> *OORRRAAALLLEEEE!
> *


:wave: WUT UP BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ARRRRRRRRRRT BUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Fellas and Fellerettes!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 18 2010, 07:27 PM~16655260
> *no shit, just got some extra "dough"...I would have bought 10 of them at that price :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 ORALE...TERMITE IS IN "THROW IT IN THE BAG" STATUS! BAAAAALLLLLLLLLLIIIIINNNNN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16655656
> *'Sup Fellas and Fellerettes!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigMandoAZ, *MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, 97TownCar*

Whats up Fellas! Luna we ready for friday nite! Heard some CA lowriders are going to meet up and cruise with us!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 08:13 PM~16655744
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BigMandoAZ, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, 97TownCar
> 
> ...


:wave: WUT UP BIG MANDO....I WILL SEE YOU FELLAS UP THERE ON SATURDAY MORNING....I AM ROLLIN UP THERE WITH COMPITA :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 07:13 PM~16655744
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BigMandoAZ, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, 97TownCar
> 
> ...


  Gonna be a good time :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 07:59 PM~16655563
> *"Quit it" :loco:
> *


what!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 07:18 PM~16655818
> *:wave: WUT UP BIG MANDO....I WILL SEE YOU FELLAS UP THERE ON SATURDAY MORNING....I AM ROLLIN UP THERE WITH COMPITA :biggrin:
> *


I expect to see some Bud Lites bro!! No ****!! jajajajaja


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PHXROJOE, Lunas64, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10

DJ MIDNITE!!!! They let you out?? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 08:18 PM~16655818
> *:wave: WUT UP BIG MANDO....I WILL SEE YOU FELLAS UP THERE ON SATURDAY MORNING....I AM ROLLIN UP THERE WITH COMPITA :biggrin:
> *


tell compita to call in and roll up friday nite!!! lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 07:23 PM~16655861
> *PHXROJOE, Lunas64, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> DJ MIDNITE!!!! They let you out?? :biggrin:
> *



Let me out?????? More like they let me get off of work......been working from dark to dark......building the new Diamondback Training Stadium.....working 6 12's......how ya'll been????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 18 2010, 05:39 PM~16654869
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


Looks like there may Be a Lil Cali vs AZ competition!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 07:22 PM~16655855
> *I expect to see some Bud Lites bro!! No ****!! jajajajaja
> *


sooooooooo you don't want to see him????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

MIDNITE WE HAVE MISSED YOU ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!NO ****


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16655967
> *sooooooooo you don't want to see him????
> *


you didnt say...........


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 07:31 PM~16655967
> *sooooooooo you don't want to see him????
> *


Quit it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 18 2010, 07:31 PM~16655972
> *MIDNITE WE HAVE MISSED YOU ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!NO ****
> *



Thanks homie! I know I've missed alot. To tired to go back and look at it all....Whats new???? How the fuc u been Joe!!???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16655985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"quit it"


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16655854
> *what!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 07:36 PM~16656036
> *WHAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!









OPEN THE FUCKIN DOOR DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE WANTS SHOTS!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16655855
> *I expect to see some Bud Lites bro!! No ****!! jajajajaja
> *


:0 I MEMBER THAT I STILL OWE YOU A 30PK...MEMBER...YOU MEMBER!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 08:39 PM~16656082
> *HEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOKAY!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

GOOD NIGHT AZ....GOTTA GET UP AT 3AM..........SEE YOU ALL SOON......maybe....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16655967
> *sooooooooo you don't want to see him????
> *


 :angry: I KNOW HUH...BUT I AM GONNA KICK IT WITH LUNA AND HAVE A FEW OF THOSE BUD LIGHTS WITH HIM! (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!)  :biggrin: :x:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 07:47 PM~16656164
> *:angry: I KNOW HUH...BUT I AM GONNA KICK IT WITH LUNA AND HAVE A FEW OF THOSE BUD LIGHTS WITH HIM! (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!)    :biggrin:  :x:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 08:24 PM~16655865
> *tell compita to call in and roll up friday nite!!! lol
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 08:47 PM~16656172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :angry: :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 18 2010, 07:22 PM~16655855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16656236
> *      :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


"QUIT IT" 

:yes: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 18 2010, 08:43 PM~16656130
> *GOOD NIGHT AZ....GOTTA GET UP AT 3AM..........SEE YOU ALL SOON......maybe....
> *


i'm all good hope to see you in mar 6th and 7th,go make that money homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 08:54 PM~16656260
> *"QUIT IT"
> 
> :yes:  :rimshot:  :run:
> *


WHAT!!!! :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 18 2010, 08:02 PM~16655595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Luna? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16656533
> *I'm good  :biggrin:
> What up Luna? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: DATS KOO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2010, 02:11 PM~16652762
> *What up homies? Hope you all have a great day!!!
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shit that looks real good OG!!!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

What's crackin AZ :wave: :wave: How we lookin??


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

What's is up Az? Sorry haven't been on in a while. Got real busy at work and work is really pickin up in the shop. Whats crackin this weekend in the Valley?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16656619
> *:biggrin: DATS KOO
> *


might be crusing in a 64 real soon :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2010, 09:51 PM~16657021
> *awwww shit that looks real good OG!!!!!
> *


Thanks I got your back homie new one coming soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2010, 11:19 PM~16658225
> *Thanks I got your back homie new one coming soon!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats what the hell i'm talking about!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

you can find some funny shit on off topic!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*AAWWWWWW SHIT 2900 PAGES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: AZ


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Good morning AZ :naughty:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats the word for this weekend in the Valley?????


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16658212
> *might be crusing in a 64 real soon  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE! :biggrin: "CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY 6-4!!" :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2010, 01:50 AM~16659070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WUT UP BEN :wave: THIS IS THE BEST PIC SO FAR TODAY! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2010, 02:50 AM~16659281
> *AAWWWWWW SHIT 2900 PAGES!!!!!!!!
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 19 2010, 06:16 AM~16659682
> *HAPPY FRIDAY MORNING EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: X2!!! WUT UP MIKEY :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 19 2010, 09:06 AM~16660562
> *:biggrin: WUT UP BEN :wave: THIS IS THE BEST PIC SO FAR TODAY! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


x2, remember when ben would post the same chic for like two weeks straight


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 17 2010, 11:10 PM~16648003
> *How much???
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 19 2010, 02:07 AM~16659138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2010, 08:30 AM~16660784
> *x2, remember when ben would post the same chic for like two weeks straight
> *


Shit, it was like 4 weeks, I think we named her AZ Side Torta of the Month!! :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC ROLLING OUT TO YUMA IN A FEW HOURS . YOU KNOW MANDO WILL BE SHOOTING PICS. WONT BE ON LIL MUCH, GONNA CRUISE & PARTY TONITE AND ALL DAY SATURDAY! HOPPIN ON SATURDAY AND A CRUISE TOO!  :wave: :biggrin: LATERS AZ SIDE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 19 2010, 09:04 AM~16660539
> *:thumbsup: ORALE! :biggrin: "CRUZIN DOWN THE STREET IN MY 6-4!!" :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16661425
> *IDENTITY CC ROLLING OUT TO YUMA IN A FEW HOURS . YOU KNOW MANDO WILL BE SHOOTING PICS. WONT BE ON LIL MUCH, GONNA CRUISE & PARTY TONITE AND ALL DAY SATURDAY! HOPPIN ON SATURDAY AND A CRUISE TOO!   :wave:  :biggrin: LATERS AZ SIDE
> *


Have a safe trip :biggrin: and don't drink and drive :nono: Have fun


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16661425
> *IDENTITY CC ROLLING OUT TO YUMA IN A FEW HOURS . YOU KNOW MANDO WILL BE SHOOTING PICS. WONT BE ON LIL MUCH, GONNA CRUISE & PARTY TONITE AND ALL DAY SATURDAY! HOPPIN ON SATURDAY AND A CRUISE TOO!   :wave:  :biggrin: LATERS AZ SIDE
> *


have fun and be safe you guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 19 2010, 09:07 AM~16660573
> *:h5: :h5: :h5:
> *


what up!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona. I'm on my way to vegas


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 19 2010, 09:06 AM~16660562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah huh


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 18 2010, 06:16 PM~16654713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 19 2010, 12:14 PM~16662224
> *Qvo arizona. I'm on my way to vegas
> *


Win big and have fun... My daughter said that means you are not coming to girls night on saturday!!! :biggrin: You were gonna get your hair did and nails did :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pinchie Gato


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2010, 09:30 AM~16660784
> *x2, remember when ben would post the same chic for like two weeks straight
> *


:yes: I MEMBER....YOU MEMBER!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 19 2010, 12:03 PM~16662146
> *what up!
> *


QUE PASA CON TIGO BUDDY BUDDY!!! :biggrin: :wave: IS IT CORONA AND CHICKEN WINGS TIME YET???? :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 19 2010, 12:14 PM~16662224
> *Qvo arizona. I'm on my way to vegas
> *


ORALE GATITO :thumbsup: HAVE FUN BUDDY AND REMEMBER..."WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS....STAYS IN VEGAS!!"(NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16661425
> *IDENTITY CC ROLLING OUT TO YUMA IN A FEW HOURS . YOU KNOW MANDO WILL BE SHOOTING PICS. WONT BE ON LIL MUCH, GONNA CRUISE & PARTY TONITE AND ALL DAY SATURDAY! HOPPIN ON SATURDAY AND A CRUISE TOO!   :wave:  :biggrin: LATERS AZ SIDE
> *


ORALE :thumbsup: HAVE A SAFE AND ENJOYFUL RIDE GOING UP TO YUMA....I WILL SEE YOU HOMIES MAÑANA!!! (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2010, 12:39 PM~16662484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 02:12 PM~16663184
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 19 2010, 10:45 AM~16661425
> *IDENTITY CC ROLLING OUT TO YUMA IN A FEW HOURS . YOU KNOW MANDO WILL BE SHOOTING PICS. WONT BE ON LIL MUCH, GONNA CRUISE & PARTY TONITE AND ALL DAY SATURDAY! HOPPIN ON SATURDAY AND A CRUISE TOO!   :wave:  :biggrin: LATERS AZ SIDE
> *


u guys have a good time bro !!!!

Art :loco:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 19 2010, 02:11 PM~16663182
> *QUE PASA CON TIGO BUDDY BUDDY!!! :biggrin: :wave: IS IT CORONA AND CHICKEN WINGS TIME YET???? :cheesy:
> *


not yet....very soon!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16663246
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 03:12 PM~16663606
> *:wave: Qvo homie? :biggrin:
> *


put the list of how many post on az side!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 19 2010, 09:09 AM~16660581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GUYS HAVE FUN DONT DRINK AND DRIVE. LEAVE THE DRINKING TO ME.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 19 2010, 04:18 PM~16664200
> *TdON MY WAY TO THE BAR
> GUYS HAVE FUN DONT DRINK AND DRIVE. LEAVE THE DRINKING TO ME.
> *


I will try to :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2010, 03:56 PM~16663923
> *put the list of how many post on az side!!!
> *


:naughty: :boink: Bunch of *WHORES* :cheesy:


Who posted in: AZ side!
Poster Posts
*Knightstalker 4670*
INSIDIOUS 2822
Ben'sCustomWheels 2697
BUBBZinAZ 2689
TROUBLE 2219
JEN IN PHX 1859
357IN602 1777
Art Buck 1720
BigMandoAZ 1588
MANDOS69C/10 1581
locdownmexikan 1529
big ray 1523
azmobn06 1478
OGPLAYER 1151
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
MARINATE 832
lil ese 764
smiley_62 752
unity_mike 716
DeeLoc 709
Lunas64 628
LADY C 620
DIRTY SOUTH 611
Lowrider Style CC 608
YOUNG ROGUE 577
gzking 468
PHX CUSTOM TEES 466
remione1 459
Cadi4life 429
ARIZA70 416
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIGRICHSPIRIT 344
BIG CHANO 327
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 286
GLENDALE GRL 285
I. K. Rico 266
RedDog 261
PURO CERVANTES 259
Twiins 236
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 219
compita 211
azroller 197
New-Image-soldier 193
PHXKSTM 191
Riderz-4-Life 187
PHXROJOE 186
MISS *V* 183
87CADDY 179
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
djsire 162
ROLL'N 159
sixninebuicks 145
mxcn_roc 144
HATERADE 142
4DA 8O5 137
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
hoppers602 132
94sikdeville602 132
UNTOUCHABLE1 130
D.J. Midnite 130
purecandy az 127
regal85 125
cadillac jay 123
beanerman 121
smiley602 116
LUXURY 114
gibby64 112
toons 112
MonteLoko87 111
BIG NICK 109
kraz13 98
unity1963 96
Nacho Individuals LA 95
Teamblowme602 94
KING OF AZ!!! 93
tyrone_rolls_a_85 93
BIGBODY96 92
big boy 1 87
robs68 86
Fleetwood Rider 85
Mr.Andres 83
blaklak96 83
kiakirk007 83
ROLLERZ_47 82
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 81
MR_NAW_T_1 80
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
TOP GUN 71
j_mann 70
cutlass.hopper 69
Techniquesphx 68
henry castillo 67
calaveras73 67
SPIRITRUNNER74 67
purpl7duece 65
Loco Yesca 62
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
phx rider 61
ForeverMobinChevys 60
BIG I FROM AZ 59
Ryder IV Life 59
EASTSIDA 59
#1stunna 57
MC83 56
UPINSMOKE602 55
jsobera 53
rd62rdstr 52
chilango's-67 51
62wildcat 51
mando 50
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
AZGTIMIN64 49
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 49
Mistah.Martinez 48
Maricoparider 48
CHUCKS66 48
hrojop2 47
dads86regal 46
SPIRIT 62 46
64sub 46
CDIDDY 46
602 Monte 42
armando martinez 42
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 41
todamadre c.c 41
custom 41
big86ben 41
primer665 40
PHXRollin 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
RO 4 LIFE 39
neto 65 38
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
seicerodos 36
ragtop73 35
GAME TIME 34
DIPPINIT 33
cutlass_rider 32
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
FOOLISH ONE 31
WUTITDU 31
AZ WAR CHIEF 30
INSTIGATORR 30
4_ever_green 30
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
Big Rich 29
Crazy Cutty 29
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Roach Hydros 28
t_durden 27
azrdr 27
BackyardAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
Galaxieriderz 27
WhoinAZ 27
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
knightowl480 27
p dogg 27
M in Avondale 27
genuine 26
let_it_go 25
teamblowmenow 25
A Rod 25
AZs finest13 25
malerie 24
EL BLUEPRINT 24
Ilyciah M 24
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
PHX_DIPPIN 23
SpyCam 23
JMCUSTOMS1 22
Black86Cutty 22
TonyO 22
BIGGATO799 22
UceGiggles 22
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
HOE81 21
dodgers_fan 21
HYPNOTIC87 21
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Howard 20
true rider 20
BIGTONY 20
DISTINGUISHED1 19
CLEMENTE 19
COOLIDGE4LIFE 19
dippin84cutty 19
Infamous James 19
87LUXURY 19
montecarlo1987ls  19
rgarcia15928 19
kandylac 18
JB602 18
~nip/tuck~ 18
mesa 480 18
1983 lincoln 18
ART LOKS 18
bighomies 17
GRUMPY36 16
chubsdaddycustoms 16
mal_602chick 16
74 RAG 16
Toro 16
BLVD66 16
showandgo 15
goose 15
nigdawg 15
B O L O 15
"spokes" 15
Big Worm 15
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 15
worldwidesetup 15
All Out Customs 15
Christina_602 15
rollerzonlypimp 15
LOS de BLE 15
GREEN EYED MEX 15
MAKEITHAPPEN 14
8Monte5 14
AzRockabilly.net 14
gordobig818 14
WYNER23 13
CoupeDeville 13
simp64 13
jusbcuz 13
KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST 13
CHEVYMAN480 13
RIDERCHRONICLES 13
Big nene 1 12
Ihop 12
Gotti 12
SPIRIT602 12
oldskool 62 12
LIL PHX 12
o g switchman 12
1 LO 64 12
thestrongsurvive 12
MARIO_B 11
BIG M GLENDALE AZ 11
backyard boogie cc 11
OneStopCustoms 11
Dookie&J-Bone 11
51gjr 11
phoenixaz1966 11
RIDERZ NETWORK 10
MelaPelan 10
el camino man 10
Payasomm 10
bigal602 10
wally dogg 10
soyguera13 10
NEW VISION C.C 10
tonedox1 10
TopDogg 9
childsplay69 9
LUV THE ROLLERZ 9
MIKEYMIKE 9
aztecgrease 9
CADDY92480 9
hemet602 9
925eastbayrider 9
51TROKITA 9
EL GALLO ***** 9
520_low 9
DEMENTED_1 9
1VATO64 9
JM0NEY 9
SweetSunshine 9
jayteenaz 8
mr impala 8
Pitirijas 8
roadmaster95 8
AZTROKITA 8
blueice1 8
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 8
rc4life 8
LINCOLNSAL 8
Certified Ryda 8
CUTLASS BOYZ 8
CHRISSY 8
AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E 8
gcareaga 8
mal602_chick 8
PURO_VILLA 8
clopz 8
money addiction 8
HATER623 7
slamed64 7
CHINA MAN 818 7
D-LO GET LO 7
CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 7
lowlife62 7
diablo_js 7
BIG DAN VALLES 7
ricardo hernandez 7
STEADYDIPPIN09 7
Dirty Pirate 7
joe 2 64s 7
WEST KOAST 7
THE REAL BIG M 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
*MISS V* 6
bigentmagazine 6
~TRU~ 6
AZ state-city CG 6
JOHN818 6
streetwerx 6
E 6
POPEYE4RMGT 6
Pure Xtc 6
BIGHAPPY55 6
lowrider style 623 6
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 6
SIDEKICK 6
EndLess 6
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 6
patrickpina 6
MARIJUANO602 5
MICC 5
screwed up loco 5
enrique 5
grand natinal 84 5
Cadillac305 5
project V 64 5
GABINO 5
L-BABY 5
BlueBerry 5
shotcaller818 5
FANTAZMA 5
97TownCar 5
INTIMADATOR 5
Biz-MN 5
ShibbyShibby 5
INSTAFAKER 5
MikeS 5
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 4
96BIG_BODY 4
phxpromotionsgroup 4
SLF~PUPPET 4
truucha 4
az63 4
CUPCAKES 4
1989ltc 4
Cadillac Chris 4
Catalyzed 4
68impalaondubz 4
alonzo 4
BIGRUBE644 4
1968custom 4
dub4lac 4
PHXTEESHIRTS 4
CRAZY GIRL 4
RAG3ROY 4
phoeniximpala 4
steadydippin4life 4
THA LIFE 4
The Perfect Sin 4
Coupe`s and Z's 4
DJLATIN 4
JROCK 4
frestyle00 4
MIDWESTJP 4
THROAT-YOGURT 4
$montana505$ 4
ro g-town 4
el cadillac 4
LA CURA 4
playboyoftha602 4
1966rag 4
MyDimonsChine 3
DREEGZ 3
sleepyg602 3
Juan_Gotti 3
majesticsogvic 3
kuruption109 3
coupedup 3
elognegro 3
Keepit-real 3
MUFASA 3
CHYIMPALA69 3
lowrider.ink 3
GRUMPY 3
dequanp1979 3
cholamartinez 3
Laidback 3
gabegonzales1 3
D.R.A. 3
Baggd4x4blazer 3
jojo 3
brn2ridelo 3
exprtrdr 3
az71monte 3
grande64 3
Flex Dogg 3
PHXDOORMAN 3
scarfacepacino 3
GOODTIMER 3
butterbeam 3
lilwill1999 3
chosen one 3
manic mechanics 3
BLVD 3
Raider1911 3
47bombita 3
sand1 3
suavecitoone 3
daddyworld 3
drop64ss 3
G-RIDER602 3
Stickz 3
1mexikan 3
azlow4life 3
lnap 3
nlykeflynn 3
hoodstar 3
Ryan K 3
Longroof64 3
El Capitan 3
CANDYRED85 3
ElGalloNegro86 3
FULLYCLOWNIN 3
REAL4LIFE CC 3
STL_PETEY_G 3
~RO DANNY~ 3
BIG D 3
87 CALI DREAMIN' 3
GrimeyGrady 3
jaemanadero 2
r.duarte82cutty 2
.TERRY. 2
pussywagon 2
%candy mobile% 2
xicanogrease 2
Cadillac_Phx 2
ILUVMY82 2
ss52o 2
troy1979 2
-AON- 2
orchid66ragss 2
creaper 2
ICECOLD63 2
*357in602* 2
GG58 2
Six-o-two 2
big nuts 2
AGONY 2
MIRACLE 2
LSTYLER 2
PLayb0y_HuNNi3 2
coastal_cruiser 2
Mr JuleZ 2
ROBERTO G 2
bthang64 2
El Volo 2
keepitcandy 2
customiced 2
BigBoi 1 2
MAMI-D* 2
HITHARD 2
DUVAL 2
juice1 2
Az Lowrider 2
SLAMNFX 2
Mideast 2
naptownregal 2
marijuanjoe 2
smoothhoneypot 2
grifo602 2
-LAFFY TAFFY- 2
bumpercheckin 2
KEEPING IT REAL 2
SN1P3R 2
GHETTO BLUES 2
cadillachopper 2
tha505 2
HustlerSpank 2
StreetStyleL.A 2
luis602 2
PASSIONATE63 2
AZ CONNECTION 2
One Luv 2
48VoltTownCar 2
mycutty 2
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 2
Impala00 2
BAD_INTENTIONS 2
plague 2
WALT CUSTOMS 2
INSTAGATORR 2
ANDY VALLES 2
pinche chico 2
booboobaby 2
LINCOLN91 2
Exquisite_pres 2
Raguness 2
Bajito93 2
85 monte 2
Jeff_360 2
mustangsalli 2
MEXICANPOISON 2
~HeavenSent~ 2
ch3cy67 2
az-smilie 2
NEWLIFE ELA 2
showoff85 2
MY85TOY PHX AZ 2
supercoolguy 2
CARNALES CAR CLUB 2
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2
UNITY 2
customizer 2
aftermathfan 2
PUPPETP13 2
2low 2
VicCruzer 2
ridin505style 2
The Real D-Eazy 2
GOODTIMES CC 2
jr602 2
chillanjr 2
nvmenaz 2
rick a vieja 2
BombaAussieStyle 2
G_KRALY 2
LVdroe 2
Eazy 2
84CoupeDe 2
UNFORGIVEN 2
siccmonte79 2
bangbackbumper 2
George LA HARBOR 2
DanielDucati 2
D.J.Midnite 2
robin 2
CaRLAnGaS13 2
EPISTOL"44" 1
Scarface_402 1
Grand_Marquis_82 1
MADMAX4 1
La Raza CC SouthAZ 1
las_crucez 1
BOUNDEDC.C 1
blkvatonda93caddy 1
hard2get 1
Bubbz 1
Tradions_CO-719 1
80chevy 1
Tad Ducket 1
cecilia 1
HUEY HEFNER 1
LacTre 1
indycapri 1
Mr cortez 1
G Style 1
JayZero 1
Lord Goofy 1
mortalkombat2 1
DuezPaid 1
bigdogz 1
deejay 1
trodder 1
9d9...ro4life 1
clever.girl51 1
big $uge 1
Glassed Out 1
ONECLEANREGAL 1
g-bo 1
chore1977 1
w(o)(o)h(o)(o). 1
STR8CLOWNIN 1
festersbaddream 1
cuttydippin 1
JohnnieAZ 1
CaliLow 1
LatinaGina 1
lowsyda_9mm 1
TROUBLESOME 1
rookiefromcali 1
KLIQUE64 1
sic713 1
filg_70chev 1
BIG_LOS 1
Bumper 2 Bumper 1
lincolnaholic 1
shortydoowop138 1
rotten03 1
DevineLocz 1
MR. OBSESSION 1
stayfresh726 1
DOUBLE-V BABY 1
not US or THEM 1
AZ D.D. 64 1
Mr. Ooh Wee 1
86cutt 1
myty 1
WestTexas_lowlow 1
Whooliganz 1
THE PETE-STA 1
Homie Styln 1
el snowman 1
dittylopez 1
Chevillacs 1
el fred 1
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 1
low01 1
rollin 70's 1
Angel/Techniques 1
BigButta63 1
Lil-Nme 1
1BADD85 1
firmelows 1
locotoys 1
Velveeta00 1
indyzmosthated 1
bigpops915 1
DUKE CITY RO 1
donkeydotcom 1
Short Dogg 1
Passion 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
juiceman 1
BiGJaY 1
six 2 1
CADILLACIN 1
TRIGGER 1
impalalow 1
rickrock 1
SWITCH_RIDAH 1
BIGMAZ 1
Airbrushclasses 1
peter cruz 1
155-80-13 1
ROLLERZ96SS 1
Mr Minnesota 1
Lowrider Placas 1
durty sanchez 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
laid back in a lac 1
602 Youngster AZ 1
DJ'S 63WAG 1
Cadillac Mack 1
ENGRAVER 1
EX214GIRL 1
chi-sexy8 1
coco3577 1
Laid Magazine 1
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 1
big ruben 1
g-style 1
TUFF_GUY 1
thecandyman 1
JAZZY2 1
danny chawps 1
BigTigger R.O. 1
wralph86 1
lvj64 1
AZRIDAH 1
2low2rl 1
LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS 1
FIRME4LIFE 1
juiced67impala 1
WestsideRider 1
A_D_4coupe 1
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1
fertizona 1
RO.LIFER 1
THE DOGGSTAR 1
THE BUZZ AZ 1
LilRayo 1
Black64s 1
lowriderbassking 1
BRAVO 1
sugardaddy 1
DONTBEFOOLED 1
xoticpt 1
hearse 1
OGDinoe1 1
lows305 1
47_CHEVY 1
In My Blood 1
2nd_2_None 1
MÍķłõ ÌÍ 1
redsproseries 1
Subwoofer 1
natcal21 1
BETUCANTDOITLIKEME 1
copapaint 1
ricndaregal 1
pcastaneda 1
cold hard cash 1
Combat K9 Inc 1
jcardenas602 1
elco1976 1
lowlinc93 1
LilMarty54 1
87lsmonte 1
Yogi 1
AzsMostHated 1
change.three 1
Mondizee 1
REAL4LIFECC 1
[email protected] 1
bonafidecc4life 1
Dressed2Impress 1
BIG LUX 1
TOPFAN 1
wax 1
EL PECADOR 1
~NUEVO MEXICO~ 1
ed1983 1
DIPN714 1
B_A_RIDER 1
Perro 1
killacadi 1
USOAK4LIFE 1
arizonalow 1
The Truth 1
Jinx64 1
C.E.O of LIMITED 1
fesboogie 1
doughboy93 1
FUEGO 1
streetrider 1
westcoast_lowlow 1
nicolewh85 1
REV. chuck 1
g-espinoza 1
losv20 1
AZDAISY 1
Deep West 1
AllHustle NoLove 1
FORGIVEN 1
The Snowman 1
axle13 1
MACHETE 1
DDCC83 1
FATBOY818 1
tony's #1lady 1
El Porky 1
CHONGATOR 1
3L V4T0 1
monte88 1
ghost1 1
biggevel 1
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1
legacylac 1
NACHO LIBRE 1
HEFTY REGAL 82 1
TOOF DEVILLE 1
CCE_GiRL 1
hvw8 1
Spanky 1
SDBaller 1
UFAMEA 1
SJDEUCE 1
HOODLIUM Motorsports 1
CHICAGORIDER 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 19 2010, 01:57 PM~16663070
> *Win big and have fun... My daughter said that means you are not coming to girls night on saturday!!! :biggrin: You were gonna get your hair did and nails did :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Pinchie Gato
> *


Tell you hija I say srry may be next time


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 19 2010, 05:29 PM~16665071
> *Tell you hija I say srry may be next time
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 19 2010, 05:29 PM~16665071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 05:25 PM~16665031
> *:naughty: :boink: Bunch of WHORES :cheesy:
> Who posted in: AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 05:25 PM~16665031
> *:naughty: :boink: Bunch of WHORES :cheesy:
> Who posted in: AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


WOO-HOO!!!!! I AM IN 10TH PLACE!!!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels :biggrin: , jonnybgood, compita :biggrin:, LINCOLN91

WUT UP BUDDIES!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 19 2010, 07:12 PM~16665971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 05:25 PM~16665031
> *:naughty: :boink: Bunch of WHORES :cheesy:
> Who posted in: AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2010, 07:22 PM~16666047
> *whats up homie are you going to yuma???
> whats crackin homie
> *


:biggrin: :yes: YUP YUP!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2010, 07:28 PM~16666104
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


:boink: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up tony


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_There was so much SWITCH action....
You won't believe it Holmes..._


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*BIG BEN </span>or bringing the 63 out for the photo shoot. Much Luv and Respect To You Always Homie.. Let me know when unity is gonna have that so we can meet up and get those candies going for it..</span>*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up playa


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 19 2010, 09:41 PM~16667173
> *What's up playa
> *


WHAT UP? YOU WINNING ME SOME MONEY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Whoever has an Android phone... (G1/Mytouch/Droid etc) hit me up with your Gmail... :biggrin: Got a gang of apps to share with the homies :biggrin:

PM me or send me your email : [email protected]


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16667339
> *Whoever has an Android phone... (G1/Mytouch/Droid etc) hit me up with your Gmail... :biggrin: Got a gang of apps to share with the homies :biggrin:
> 
> PM me or send me your email : [email protected]
> *


Send me some perrito


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16667398
> *Send me some perrito
> *


I already did fool  Had to separate them into 3 emails... just go thru them and see if you like.. lots of different kind of apps... games.. all that shit... :naughty:


All the apps they charge for... FREE :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 19 2010, 07:09 PM~16665948
> *WOO-HOO!!!!! I AM IN 10TH PLACE!!!!!  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


dam Mando, you need a get a job :0 ......I've been on this bitch since 2006 and you got more post than me :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16667446
> *dam Mando, you need a get a job :0 ......I've been on this bitch since 2006 and you got more post than me :biggrin:
> *



:0 :drama:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16667535
> *What's up az
> *


WHAT UP MANDO? ARE YOU GUYS HAVING FUN OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 18 2010, 08:39 PM~16656082
> *HEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


here's the updated version :biggrin: .....by RON :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

RON


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

More RON


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2010, 10:19 PM~16667535
> *What's up az
> *


:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



$2 coronas



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams)

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 19 2010, 09:40 PM~16667162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muy chingon!!!!! do you have anything for boost mobile phones???????
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2010, 12:57 AM~16668620
> *muy chingon!!!!!  do you have anything for boost mobile phones???????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Haven't used one of them chits since 07 :wow:

Time to upgrade homie :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16667443
> *I already did fool  Had to separate them into 3 emails... just go thru them and see if you like.. lots of different kind of apps... games.. all that shit... :naughty:
> All the apps they charge for... FREE :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 20 2010, 02:13 AM~16668810
> *Thanks bro
> *


Ya sabes homie 


Having fun in Vegas? :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 20 2010, 01:56 AM~16668768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y tu te callas baboso!!!!  mr. black berry!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2010, 02:31 AM~16668836
> *bad credit!!! :biggrin:
> y tu te callas baboso!!!!   mr. black berry!!!!
> *



Buy a T-mobile/ATT phone off craigslist... hook it up with T-mobile on "flexpay" and your set homie... no need for credit... and they take sim cards  So if it fell off the back of a truck it's all good... :angel:

It ain't like Verizon where they block the phone from being used if it's lost or "stolen" :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2010, 02:31 AM~16668836
> *bad credit!!! :biggrin:
> y tu te callas baboso!!!!   mr. black berry!!!!
> *


I haven't use a blackberry for a long time now Ben :biggrin: I got the cliq work good


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2010, 02:55 AM~16668869
> *Buy a T-mobile/ATT phone off craigslist... hook it up with T-mobile on "flexpay" and your set homie... no need for credit... and they take sim cards  So if it fell off the back of a truck it's all good... :angel:
> 
> It ain't like Verizon where they block the phone from being used if it's lost or "stolen" :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2010, 09:35 AM~16669680
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave: 'SUP OG PLAYER


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2010, 09:35 AM~16669680
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What up playa


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

I'm still tryin to sell these ....hit me up with a PM if you wan't them ....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 20 2010, 10:19 AM~16669894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :biggrin:
Don't for get to get me a playa cup from up there :biggrin: 










naw I got one already


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 19 2010, 09:43 PM~16667789
> *here's the updated version :biggrin: .....by RON :0
> 
> 
> ...


Ron's work is bad ASS!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 20 2010, 02:01 PM~16671159
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 20 2010, 12:55 PM~16670829
> *Ron's work is bad ASS!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


hells yea :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

We're in black magic this place is bussy


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

que onda homies im looking for a rear tail light of 97 chrisler cirrus 4 door driver side used call me at 602 8281489 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 20 2010, 12:55 PM~16670829
> *Ron's work is bad ASS!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody got front spindles for a 70 impala


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ON OUR WAY BACK FROM YUMA :thumbsup: GOOD TIMES!!!! :h5:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:35 PM~16673737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WUT UP LUNA :wave: ARE YOU DRUNK YET! (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

what up homies see you guys in 14 days :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2010, 02:55 AM~16668869
> *Buy a T-mobile/ATT phone off craigslist... hook it up with T-mobile on "flexpay" and your set homie... no need for credit... and they take sim cards  So if it fell off the back of a truck it's all good... :angel:
> 
> It ain't like Verizon where they block the phone from being used if it's lost or "stolen" :biggrin:
> *


orale i get it!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 20 2010, 08:43 AM~16669450
> *I haven't use a blackberry for a long time now Ben  :biggrin: I got the cliq work good
> *


feo estupido guey!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2010, 09:35 AM~16669680
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn OG good looking out with the pics!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:14 PM~16671996
> *We're in black magic this place is bussy
> *


wtf is BUSSY????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:35 PM~16673737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey you stole my pic!!!     :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a good time out there in Yuma chillin with all the homies!!!!!!


Compita Put it down!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2010, 11:58 PM~16675474
> *orale i get it!!!
> *


 

Nice pics homie btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Chalio and mike put it down also!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

STEADY DIPPIN C.C. WAS REPRESENTING PHX!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16675495
> *damn OG good looking out with the pics!!!!
> *


you're welcome got another one for you :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 21 2010, 12:40 AM~16675757
> *you're welcome got another one for you :biggrin:
> *


LETS SEE IT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pics!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16675764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 21 2010, 12:43 AM~16675774
> *Nice pics!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU!!! MANDO HAS SOME REALLY GOOD ONES TOO!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 12:45 AM~16675795
> *THANK YOU!!! MANDO HAS SOME REALLY GOOD ONES TOO!!!!
> *


I will have to check them out tomorrw Good night AZ SIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 21 2010, 12:47 AM~16675807
> *I will have to check them out tomorrw Good night AZ SIDE
> *


GOOD NIGHT OG AND THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'M OUT TOO!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

good morning AZ!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16675764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Morning AZ SIDE


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice pics bro..hmmm


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin: *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 21 2010, 12:38 AM~16675741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STEADY DIPPIN CC PUTTIN IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az, whats crackin today????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 21 2010, 10:58 AM~16677796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: 

*QUE PASA HOMIES?*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 21 2010, 12:13 AM~16675587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 21 2010, 12:37 PM~16678439
> *:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


What up Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 10:58 AM~16677796
> *whats up az, whats crackin today????
> *


whats up Ben you cruising the south side tonight


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat up Az!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got back in the house from Yuma, Good times!!! Good turnout. Weather was perfect, food was good, music was bumpin!! Cool that all the Homies rolled there to represent Phx Az!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 21 2010, 12:46 PM~16678522
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


BIG BEN those are good [email protected]#%ng pictures homie,good times yesterday in yuma,termite next time you should go homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 12:13 AM~16675587
> *I had a good time out there in Yuma chillin with all the homies!!!!!!
> Compita Put it down!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 12:15 AM~16675612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BEN you the man homie,good times yesterday


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Long Wongs Tonight Anyone Going??


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 21 2010, 02:15 PM~16679115
> *Just got back in the house from Yuma, Good times!!! Good turnout. Weather was perfect, food was good, music was bumpin!! Cool that all the Homies rolled there to represent Phx Az!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Sup Luna, just got home!!!! Fucking tired!!!!! :biggrin: We drank alot yesterday!!1


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 21 2010, 03:15 PM~16679894
> *Sup Luna, just got home!!!! Fucking tired!!!!! :biggrin: We drank alot yesterday!!1
> *


YA WE R TIRED TOO GONNA GO EAT DINNER AND RELAX! GOOD TIMES THIS WEEKEND CANT WAIT FOR THE PICS, I WILL GET U THE SD CARD MONDAY


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT qvo AZ I'm back


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 21 2010, 05:32 PM~16680468
> *TTT qvo AZ I'm back
> *


Pics :naughty: 


Sent you an email wey...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 10:58 AM~16677796
> *whats up az, whats crackin today????
> *


:biggrin: WUT UP BEN :wave: GOOD TO SEE YOU AND THE FAMILY OUT IN YUMA YESTERDAY...GOOD TIMES...NICE PICS ALSO HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 21 2010, 12:40 PM~16678470
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WA'SUP :wave:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats up Az?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 21 2010, 05:54 PM~16680669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 21 2010, 06:53 PM~16681231
> *:wow:
> *


QUE ONDA WEY :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 21 2010, 03:30 PM~16679568
> *BIG BEN those are good [email protected]#%ng pictures homie,good times yesterday in yuma,termite next time you should go homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next time homie, right now just working and trying to get some things done for "after" March.......tu sabes :biggrin: 

I need to go over your pad and check out that frame........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 21 2010, 08:44 PM~16681718
> *QUE ONDA WEY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP G! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 21 2010, 06:43 PM~16681127
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 21 2010, 07:43 PM~16681717
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 21 2010, 07:48 PM~16681779
> *next time homie, right now just working and trying to get some things done for "after" March.......tu sabes :biggrin:
> 
> I need to go over your pad and check out that frame........
> *


:0 hno: REALLY? CAN WE GET A LIL "HINT"??? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 21 2010, 06:48 PM~16681779
> *next time homie, right now just working and trying to get some things done for "after" March.......tu sabes :biggrin:
> 
> I need to go over your pad and check out that frame........
> *


I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT MY FRAME!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16680794
> *Here go a few pics.....more will be coming.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> STILL MORE COMING SOON......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> BIG MANDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > BIG MANDO
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16683010
> *I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT MY FRAME!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 21 2010, 07:48 PM~16681779
> *next time homie, right now just working and trying to get some things done for "after" March.......tu sabes :biggrin:
> 
> I need to go over your pad and check out that frame........
> *


let me know homie whenever you got a chance to check them homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16683010
> *I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT MY FRAME!
> *


don't worrie homie,I got you (NO ****,JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 21 2010, 01:18 PM~16678755
> *whats up Ben you cruising the south side tonight
> *


didnt see you out there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 21 2010, 02:15 PM~16679115
> *Just got back in the house from Yuma, Good times!!! Good turnout. Weather was perfect, food was good, music was bumpin!! Cool that all the Homies rolled there to represent Phx Az!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah bro big PHX AZ!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 21 2010, 03:30 PM~16679568
> *BIG BEN those are good [email protected]#%ng pictures homie,good times yesterday in yuma,:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias homie, i had a good time too!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16679894
> *Sup Luna, just got home!!!! Fucking tired!!!!! :biggrin: We drank alot yesterday!!1
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 21 2010, 05:32 PM~16680468
> *TTT qvo AZ I'm back
> *


aw shit your back!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 21 2010, 05:48 PM~16680619
> *:biggrin: WUT UP BEN :wave: GOOD TO SEE YOU AND THE FAMILY OUT IN YUMA YESTERDAY...GOOD TIMES...NICE PICS ALSO HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


yeah bro it was cool chillin with you guys too homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 21 2010, 07:43 PM~16681717
> *:wave:
> *


what errrrpp!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda compita??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 AM~16685398
> *what errrrpp!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize: Ya andas pedo :biggrin: O todavia? :naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:420: :wow:  :420:


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, * BigMandoAZ *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 12:01 AM~16685384
> *aw shit your back!!!
> *


Si estupido ave si lla me das mis rines pa tras  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2010, 11:58 PM~16685352
> *didnt see you out there!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know, had to take care of somethings.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wave: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2010, 06:52 AM~16686606
> *  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:biggrin: WELCOME BACK FROM VEGAS GATITO :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Morning Frank! I see you Homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 08:57 AM~16687220
> *Good Morning Frank!  I see you Homie!   :biggrin:
> *


'SUP ART BUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2010, 08:05 AM~16687273
> *'SUP ART BUCK :biggrin:
> *


good Morning Mandito! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 12:01 AM~16685389
> *yeah bro it was cool chillin with you guys too homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 09:05 AM~16687277
> *good Morning Mandito! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU(THE CUBE) READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND BUDDY? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 09:05 AM~16687277
> *good Morning Mandito! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita+Feb 21 2010, 10:52 PM~16685282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes as ready as I can be. Nothing special for "The Cube" for this show, just gonna clean her up a bit.

I am gonna try and do some big changes for VEGAS!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Exterior, interior and undercarriage work/suspension......just to give you a hint!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks goes out to Old School CC, Phoenix Riders CC, Dueces Wild CC and Identity CC for coming by Fuegos last nite for A few cold ones, food, and hangin out for MC Bener, and DJ Tranzo's car show promotion event.
I know it was last minute, but they want to thank us allfor coming out for them. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 09:17 AM~16687372
> *  :biggrin:  Let me know when I can pick it up Buddy, Buddy!
> Yes as ready as I can be.  Nothing special for "The Cube" for this show, just gonna clean her up a bit.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 CANT WAIT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 09:26 AM~16687466
> *Thanks goes out to Old School CC, Phoenix Riderz CC, Dueces Wild CC and Identity CC for coming by Fuegos last nite for A few cold ones, food, and hangin out for MC Bener, and DJ Tranzo's car show promotion event.
> I know it was last minute, but they want to thank us allfor coming out for them. :biggrin:
> *


  FIXED :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2010, 09:14 AM~16687358
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2010, 08:30 AM~16687493
> * FIXED :thumbsup:
> *


Never was Broke!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2010, 02:16 AM~16686153
> *:scrutinize: Ya andas pedo :biggrin: O todavia? :naughty:
> *


no beer for me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2010, 06:51 AM~16686601
> *Si estupido ave si lla me das mis rines pa tras    :biggrin:
> *


i already told you to come over asshole!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2010, 08:43 AM~16687126
> *yeah i know, had to take care of somethings.
> *


orale thats ku


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2010, 09:06 AM~16687286
> *:thumbsup: ORALE!!!
> *


come through in the morning homie!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 09:26 AM~16687976
> *Never was Broke!!!! :biggrin:
> *


In your post you spelled "Riderz" was spelled with a S not a Z. That is what he meant. I would think that you would know how to spell it by now. It's cool that you do not pay that much attention to how we spell our club name - Club Unity! :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2010, 08:48 AM~16687162
> *:biggrin: WELCOME BACK FROM VEGAS GATITO :wave:
> *


Orale gracias :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 12:11 PM~16688767
> *In your post you spelled "Riderz" was spelled with a S not a Z.  That is what he meant.  I would think that you would know how to spell it by now.  It's cool that you do not pay that much attention to how we spell our club name - Club Unity! :uh:
> *


Calm down killa lol. :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688708
> *i already told you to come over asshole!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Ok I be by your house tomorrow thanks amigito :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 11:11 AM~16688767
> *In your post you spelled "Riderz" was spelled with a S not a Z.  That is what he meant.  I would think that you would know how to spell it by now.  It's cool that you do not pay that much attention to how we spell our club name - Club Unity! :uh:
> *


Oh Shit, My Bad!!! Well if you guys would spell it like its supposed to we wouldnt have this "fix" problem!! :biggrin: PHOENIX RIDERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 22 2010, 09:33 AM~16687523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Dont talk to my homie like that.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2010, 11:20 AM~16688852
> *Calm down killa lol. :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 12:06 PM~16689191
> *Oh Shit, My Bad!!! Well if you guys would spell it like its supposed to we wouldnt have this "fix" problem!!  :biggrin: PHOENIX RIDERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16682831
> *:0 hno: REALLY? CAN WE GET A LIL "HINT"??? :x: :x: :x:
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16683010
> *I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING ABOUT MY FRAME!
> *


no, not that one......the regal frame


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688708
> *i already told you to come over asshole!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 12:03 PM~16688721
> *come through in the morning homie!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: YA DIJISTES BUDDY :thumbsup: I WILL SEE YOU IN THE MORNING (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 12:11 PM~16688767
> *In your post you spelled "Riderz" was spelled with a S not a Z.  That is what he meant.  I would think that you would know how to spell it by now.  It's cool that you do not pay that much attention to how we spell our club name - Club Unity! :uh:
> *


you tell em ay!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16689270
> *The Rag is coming home today if it stops raining :biggrin:
> 
> Hey! Dont talk to my homie like that.
> *


:0 :0 :0 THATS KOO HOMIE. ARE YOU TRYIN TO MAKE THE MARCH SHOW? :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2010, 12:22 PM~16688860
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Ok I be by your house tomorrow thanks amigito  :uh:
> *


ok enanito :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2010, 12:11 PM~16688767
> *In your post you spelled "Riderz" was spelled with a S not a Z.  That is what he meant.  I would think that you would know how to spell it by now.  It's cool that you do not pay that much attention to how we spell our club name - Club Unity! :uh:
> *


 :rant: YOU TELL'EM MR. BUCK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 01:06 PM~16689191
> *Oh Shit, My Bad!!! Well if you guys would spell it like its supposed to we wouldnt have this "fix" problem!!  :biggrin: PHOENIX RIDERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16689270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ku bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602, MANDOS69C/10


whats up homie how's it hanging??? (no ****)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16689727
> *:biggrin:
> no, not that one......the regal frame
> *


WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 02:30 PM~16689803
> *ok enanito :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2010, 02:39 PM~16689878
> *WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :wave:
> *


chilling at home now, ready for a nap!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 02:39 PM~16689871
> *smiley602, MANDOS69C/10
> whats up homie how's it hanging???  (no ****)
> *


WHATS GOOD BEN IM JUST HERE CHILLEN WHATS GOOD AZ :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up Az side....Art Lok$ From Lowrider Style, jus passin thru u know how i do! one love! 
Club Unity!!!

long wongs last nite, thanks to the fellas that got DOWN!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7PE_HOFniI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7PE_HOFniI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 01:29 PM~16689799
> *you tell em ay!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Back off Bens CuZtom WheelZZZZZZZZZZZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 03:30 PM~16690304
> *Back off Bens CuZtom WheelZZZZZZZZZZZ!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: What up luna???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OGPLAYER, compita, Lunas64

What up luna and compita the car and truck be looking firme!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2010, 02:34 PM~16690325
> *:biggrin:  :wave: What up luna???
> *


"Sup Playa!!! Just trying to relax from the Yuma Trip!! That shit takes alot out of a person!! :uh: The beer in hand the whole time didnt help any :0 !!! Now to get ready for the LRm show! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2010, 02:35 PM~16690333
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OGPLAYER, compita, Lunas64
> 
> ...


Thanks Sister!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2010, 03:35 PM~16690333
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OGPLAYER, compita, Lunas64
> 
> ...


thanks OGPLAYER it works :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 03:42 PM~16690386
> *"Sup Playa!!! Just trying to relax from the Yuma Trip!! That shit takes alot out of a person!!  :uh: The beer in hand the whole time didnt help any :0 !!! Now to get ready for the LRm show! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I bet and the beer takes more out of you than the work huh :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 22 2010, 03:42 PM~16690394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha hell yeah it works on corona huh :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Feb 21 2010, 06:03 PM~16680761
> *Whats up Az?!?!?!?!?!?
> *


What up bro


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 22 2010, 02:35 PM~16689840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR THE ONE ASKING HOW SHIT IS HANGING! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cant wait to bust this out next weekend!!! :0 what catgory will they put it in???
Military Street Custom!!! :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 22 2010, 02:45 PM~16689924
> *WHATS GOOD BEN IM JUST HERE CHILLEN    WHATS GOOD AZ :biggrin:
> *


orale homie thats good!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2010, 04:12 PM~16690684
> *YOUR THE ONE ASKING HOW SHIT IS HANGING! :biggrin:
> *


loli'm just trying to hook you up !!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 05:06 PM~16691209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a 63' tank!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that shit is tight!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 05:06 PM~16691209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell did you find that!
And is that photoshop! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: Lunas64, Teamblowme602, gzking, MIRACLE, rgarcia15928


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 04:28 PM~16691401
> *:wave: Lunas64, Teamblowme602, gzking, MIRACLE, rgarcia15928
> *


Sup Homey!!! Whats Crakin!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: took this from franks hydro page, had to put it on AZ SIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 05:32 PM~16691425
> *Sup Homey!!! Whats Crakin!!
> *


just here chillin at home bro!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: took this from franks hydro page, had to put it on AZ SIDE!!!!!!
> Lil BEN When he was 8!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 05:59 PM~16691686
> *
> Lil BEN When he was 8!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats funny!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 22 2010, 06:00 PM~16691701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 22 2010, 06:00 PM~16691701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm we will be in kingman at a show up there


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 22 2010, 06:00 PM~16691701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got Pep of the Mesa AZ Chapter in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! We got one the most shocking Hopping Video's ever in our "Lowrider Style Video's" page! (scroll to very bottom). You won't believe what airbags can do! In our "Lowrider Style Events" page we got the "Majestic's 10th Annual Picnic" pic's! See if your ramfla made it! And we got the newest video by "Strickly Clownin Productions"- the full length video of the "Get Low Car Show"! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!_

Here your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16689270
> *The Rag is coming home today if it stops raining :biggrin:
> 
> Hey! Dont talk to my homie like that.
> *


Thanks mike :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up neto???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16693590
> *Thanks mike  :biggrin:
> *


el mike es tu camote o que???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 08:35 PM~16693707
> *el mike es tu camote o que???
> *


 :0 :drama: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 22 2010, 08:16 PM~16694414
> *:0 :drama:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


How you doing!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody got a set of 100 spoke center golds for sale or trade for some all chromes?? They dont have to be perfect. PM me


----------



## lilantlocc (Apr 4, 2008)

anybody want a lacc 65000 miles


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilantlocc_@Feb 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16695858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much you asking homie??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilantlocc_@Feb 22 2010, 10:37 PM~16695858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice How Much???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16695784
> *Anybody got a set of 100 spoke center golds for sale or trade for some all chromes?? They dont have to be perfect. PM me
> *


got new ones!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 02:57 AM~16697506
> *got new ones!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 04:06 PM~16691209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS BAD AZZ!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 23 2010, 05:19 AM~16697789
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 AM~16698573
> *:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave: uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 22 2010, 06:00 PM~16691701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16695302
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 23 2010, 09:23 AM~16698847
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 23 2010, 09:53 AM~16699133
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!big ben and cadillac jay today is tortilla tuesday you guys post them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 AM~16698573
> *:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave: uffin:
> *


Good morning :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 23 2010, 09:25 AM~16698866
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:07 AM~16699251
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!big ben and cadillac jay today is tortilla tuesday you guys post them up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yeah huh


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

these pics are compliments of big rich!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

cant forget my favorite one!!!!










:boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## lilantlocc (Apr 4, 2008)

trade or sale for 5.ooo obo


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 11:44 AM~16699573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics Jay


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT whats up homie, i had to post some of your pics cause you've been slacking :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 06:12 PM~16691840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hay! ben..can you quote me the crystal knock offs bullet style.....


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 10:51 AM~16699642
> *cant forget my favorite one!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I never get tired of this one ethier, she's nice..

:boink: :boink:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Any body know where I can get a 2 door box caprice driver side door? needs to be clean or at least no bondo. Also if anybodys got a 4 door box caprice 86-90 with decent dash and a straight frame let me know, just need it for parts don't need a driver, looking to spend like max $300 for a parts car


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 12:37 PM~16700546
> *nice pics Jay
> *


YOU guys are the best at posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 23 2010, 09:25 AM~16698866
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 23 2010, 10:21 AM~16699381
> *Good morning  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: Q-VO GATITO :biggrin: COMO ESTAS BUDDY


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 23 2010, 02:18 PM~16702077
> *YOU guys are the best at posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Bullshit, I post real good too, I just click like they do, WTF??  Whats so special about Ben and Jay :uh: ?? LOL :biggrin: You must be talking about the TORTA they post........ yea they are the best.
































NO **** BEN!!!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: NICE PICS BIG BEN AND CADILLAC JAY :thumbsup: :h5: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:29 PM~16702191
> *Bullshit, I post real good too, I just click like they do, WTF??   Whats so special about Ben and Jay :uh: ?? LOL :biggrin: You must be talking about the TORTA they post........ yea they are the best.
> NO **** BEN!!!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> *


:ugh:



















:biggrin: J/K BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> cant forget my favorite one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 10:48 AM~16699618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 23 2010, 03:18 PM~16702077
> *YOU guys are the best at posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we all post the same way!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:29 PM~16702191
> *Bullshit, I post real good too, I just click like they do, WTF??   Whats so special about Ben and Jay :uh: ?? LOL :biggrin: You must be talking about the TORTA they post........ yea they are the best.
> NO **** BEN!!!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 23 2010, 03:30 PM~16702197
> *:wow: NICE PICS BIG BEN AND CADILLAC JAY :thumbsup: :h5: :boink:
> *


i kinda stole some from bigrich lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 23 2010, 05:00 PM~16703094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talking about Rich!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 23 2010, 05:03 PM~16703130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:29 PM~16702191
> *Bullshit, I post real good too, I just click like they do, WTF??   Whats so special about Ben and Jay :uh: ?? LOL :biggrin: You must be talking about the TORTA they post........ yea they are the best.
> NO **** BEN!!!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> *


my bad luna you do to sorry my bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:29 PM~16702191
> *Bullshit, I post real good too, I just click like they do, WTF??   Whats so special about Ben and Jay :uh: ?? LOL :biggrin: You must be talking about the TORTA they post........ yea they are the best.
> NO **** BEN!!!  JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> *


my bad luna you do to sorry my bad !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 04:45 PM~16702928
> *we all post the same way!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love the az side!!!!! no ****


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> NOW THATS SPOONIN!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 23 2010, 05:00 PM~16703094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New! New! New! New! New!

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got Pep of the Mesa AZ Chapter in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! We got one the most shocking Hopping Video's ever in our "Lowrider Style Video's" page! (scroll to very bottom). You won't believe what airbags can do! In our "Lowrider Style Events" page we got the "Majestic's 10th Annual Picnic" pic's! See if your ramfla made it! And we got the newest video by "Strickly Clownin Productions"- the full length video of the "Get Low Car Show"! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!_

Here your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Sick of all the rain... Cant wait till SUMMER!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup az????? where is everyone at????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 12:00 AM~16708520
> *whats sup az????? where is everyone at????
> *


:420:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 23 2010, 04:42 PM~16702901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

This guys outta his damn mind.... :thumbsdown: 



> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16705228
> *U FUCKER AINT GOT NO HOPPERS BUT TODD AND FRANKS TWO CARS THE BLACK ONE AND THE YELLOW ONE *


:nono: :buttkick: :twak: :banghead: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 24 2010, 02:29 AM~16709089
> *This guys outta his damn mind.... :thumbsdown:
> :nono:  :buttkick:  :twak:    :banghead:
> :biggrin:
> ...


Damn :wow: tell em ey... :thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

GATO WAKE UP


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 24 2010, 02:29 AM~16709089
> *This guys outta his damn mind.... :thumbsdown:
> :nono:  :buttkick:  :twak:    :banghead:
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Feb 24 2010, 05:01 AM~16709307
> *GATO WAKE UP
> *


I'm awake desde las 3 am :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 05:17 AM~16709331
> *I'm awake desde las 3 am  :biggrin:
> *


Shit that's my last break time at work :420: Vampire shift a la verga... :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2010, 05:40 AM~16709364
> *good morning az :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 06:30 AM~16709482
> *Shit that's my last break time at work :420: Vampire shift a la verga... :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2010, 05:40 AM~16709364
> *good morning az :biggrin:
> *


Morning mike


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 07:22 AM~16709649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



9pm to 530am :420: Time for bed now... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 24 2010, 08:22 AM~16709918
> *
> *


What's up dawg


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2010, 05:40 AM~16709364
> *good morning az :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: X2!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 06:31 AM~16709483
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 24 2010, 08:22 AM~16709918
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 08:28 AM~16709966
> *What's up dawg
> *


same shit different day homie just try to make some $


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 08:28 AM~16709966
> *What's up dawg
> *


:wave: Q-VO lil BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 09:16 AM~16710325
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2010, 05:03 PM~16703124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'd go back to school for that :biggrin: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 24 2010, 09:18 AM~16710338
> *:wave: whats up Mando
> *


JUS CHILLIN uffin: WAITIN FOR SATURDAYS SHOW :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 12:47 AM~16708832
> *:420:
> *


smoking again???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 07:24 AM~16709652
> *Morning mike
> *


que onda puto?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 09:15 AM~16710318
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 24 2010, 06:31 AM~16709483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TODAY IS A GREAT DAY. MY BABY IS HOME. TIME TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 24 2010, 08:56 AM~16710620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 09:55 AM~16710611
> *que onda puto?????
> *


Ke pedo wey?????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 09:56 AM~16710620
> *
> *


Ya tienes mis rines :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 09:56 AM~16710615
> *whats up homie???
> *


:x: CANT WAIT TO GET MY NEW "SHOES" FOR MY TROKITA TODAY FROM YOU HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2010, 10:35 AM~16710946
> *TODAY IS A GREAT DAY. MY BABY IS HOME. TIME TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER.
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE MIKEY THAT IS KOO :biggrin: MY BABY LEAVES TO VICIOUS PAINT TONIGHT! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2010, 10:35 AM~16710946
> *TODAY IS A GREAT DAY. MY BABY IS HOME. TIME TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER.
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE MIKEY THAT IS KOO :biggrin: MY BABY LEAVES TO VICIOUS PAINT TONIGHT! :x: :x:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 24 2010, 11:11 AM~16711234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what color you doing?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2010, 12:44 PM~16712018
> *:biggrin:
> what color you doing?
> *


:dunno: STILL HAVENT DECIDED YET :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 09:56 AM~16710620
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR THE 13s :thumbsup: :h5: I FORGOT TO ASK YOU FOR A DECAL STICKER BUDDY


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 09:45 AM~16710542
> *JUS CHILLIN uffin: WAITIN FOR SATURDAYS SHOW :biggrin: :naughty:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 12:32 PM~16711943
> *:thumbsup: ORALE MIKEY THAT IS KOO :biggrin: MY BABY LEAVES TO VICIOUS PAINT TONIGHT! :x: :x:
> *


What color mando :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 11:11 AM~16711234
> *
> 
> *


whats up mr. art buck???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 11:51 AM~16711557
> *Ya tienes mis rines  :0
> *


ya te dije que vengas pa mi casa pero no me haces caso, so vete a la verga!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 01:42 PM~16712398
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR THE 13s :thumbsup: :h5: I FORGOT TO ASK YOU FOR A DECAL STICKER BUDDY
> *


your welcome homie, i got your back!!!! (no ****) i'm actually making some right now, i'll get you one when they are finished!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal85, cutlass.hopper

:wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16713422
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: regal85, cutlass.hopper
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM TIRED. :|


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16713137
> *whats up mr. art buck???
> *


Working away my friend!! Be sure to sell madito some of those knock off inserts so that he does not try to roll out with the "holes"...... :biggrin: :nono: :ugh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 02:54 PM~16713144
> *ya te dije que vengas pa mi casa pero no me haces caso, so vete a la verga!!!
> *


Orale I be there tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 04:08 PM~16713708
> *Working away my friend!!  Be sure to sell madito some of those knock off inserts so that he does not try to roll out with the "holes"...... :biggrin:  :nono:  :ugh:
> *


Yea whatever you say Art. :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

"2010 DUB SHOW TOUR MARCH 13TH,PHOENIX CONVENTION CENTER" 
This year Alex from TOTAL STREET STATUS at M & SONS has teamed up with the DUB SHOW promoters to invite more of the lowrider scene into the show. They are asking for Classic Original or Full Show, Radical or Complete Custom ONLY. regstration fee for the lowriders will be $30.00. For REGISTRATION FORMS conact ALEX TSS at 602-434-3067 or get them at M & sons (shop # 623-934-3414) at 5242 w. Glendale ave, Glendale AZ 85301. Please fill out the form or forms (if multiple cars will be registered) along with a $30.00 moneyorder for each car, made out to DUB publishing inc. and drop them off at shop by 3/5/10.

$30.00 registration gets one lowrider car into show and you get 2 wristbands.

If you have further questions please contact Eli Chavez DUB PROMOTER at 
626-232-9227 or email at [email protected]


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anyone need 155/80/13 tires with extended white walls? I only have 2 left


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 04:08 PM~16713708
> *Working away my friend!!  Be sure to sell madito some of those knock off inserts so that he does not try to roll out with the "holes"...... :biggrin:  :nono:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 04:34 PM~16713907
> *Orale I be there tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WHATS UP AZ??? I'M SELLING THIS 1994 LINCOLN TOWN CAR*























































I'M ASKING $1800............. P/M ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 02:55 PM~16713152
> *your welcome homie, i got your back!!!! (no ****) i'm actually making some right now, i'll get you one when they are finished!!!
> *


 :h5: KOO HOMIE :biggrin: AWWWWWWWWW CHIT!!!!! :0 I AM UP TO 3,000 POSTS NOW!!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :run: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 04:08 PM~16713708
> *Working away my friend!!  Be sure to sell madito some of those knock off inserts so that he does not try to roll out with the "holes"...... :biggrin:  :nono:  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy: I GOT THE 2 WAY KNOCK-OFFS THAT DON'T NEED CHIP INSERTS  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 02:22 PM~16712766
> *What color mando  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: I DONT KNOW YET GATITO :biggrin: :biggrin: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 02:54 PM~16713144
> *ya te dije que vengas pa mi casa pero no me haces caso, so vete a la verga!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_President of the San Antonio Chapter!!!!!!</span> _


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 24 2010, 03:36 PM~16713927
> *Yea whatever you say Art. :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sniff bird shit


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 06:37 PM~16715051
> *sniff bird shit
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes your finish product.......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16715452
> *Here goes your finish product.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 06:37 PM~16715051
> *sniff bird shit
> *


Haven't heard that one in a long ass time... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NARDI STEERING WHEEL FOR $250.00 14.3 USED NOT USED  PM ME


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

I was bored before work... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16716211
> *NARDI STEERING WHEEL FOR $250.00 14.3 USED NOT USED   PM ME
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! No adapter?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 07:21 PM~16716270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need to post some of ur work Homey!! u got skills!   no ****!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2010, 09:30 PM~16716401
> *Nice!!! No adapter?
> *


NO BRO SORRY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:34 PM~16716461
> *NO BRO SORRY
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 06:37 PM~16715051
> *sniff bird shit
> *


:0 :0 :0 FUNNY SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:15 PM~16714814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how about new knock offs????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 06:19 PM~16714861
> *:h5: KOO HOMIE  :biggrin: AWWWWWWWWW CHIT!!!!!  :0 I AM UP TO 3,000 POSTS NOW!!!!!  :wow:  :biggrin:  :run:  :boink:  :thumbsup:
> *


aw shit!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2010, 07:35 PM~16715704
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 24 2010, 07:33 PM~16716437
> *u need to post some of ur work Homey!! u got skills!    no ****!
> *


Yes he does That's my boy Knightstalker! used to always take great pics of our cars when he lived here!!! :worship:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2010, 07:30 PM~16716401
> *Nice!!! No adapter?
> *


That would look real good in the cutty! :biggrin: 



I always liked the one that Felix had in his monte


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 08:21 PM~16716270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: que onda puto :420: :x: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 09:00 PM~16716895
> *Yes he does That's my boy Knightstalker!  used to always take great pics of our cars when he lived here!!! :worship:
> *


yeah he was the man with the camera huh,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck, Lunas64, whats up fellas???? Luna, isn't it past your bed time???????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 08:12 PM~16717068
> *Art Buck, Lunas64, whats up fellas???? Luna, isn't it past your bed time???????
> *


just sitting here waiting for my 5 year old to give up the TV..........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16717131
> *just sitting here waiting for my 5 year old to give up the TV..........
> *


good luck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 08:12 PM~16717068
> *Art Buck, Lunas64, whats up fellas???? Luna, isn't it past your bed time???????
> *


Ya I'm in bed with the wifes laptop! Next its with the wifey!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 24 2010, 09:21 PM~16717197
> *Ya I'm in bed with the wifes laptop! Next its with the wifey!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


waiting for that viagra to kick in!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k mr. 3 min of thunder :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 09:22 PM~16717217
> *waiting for that viagra to kick in!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k mr. 3 min of thunder :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 09:22 PM~16717217
> *waiting for that viagra to kick in!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k mr. 3 min of thunder :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 PINCHE BEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16717131
> *just sitting here waiting for my 5 year old to give up the TV..........
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16715646
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 08:22 PM~16717217
> *waiting for that viagra to kick in!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k mr. 3 min of thunder :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Bro, I cant even reply!! to damn funny!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 24 2010, 09:21 PM~16717197
> *Ya I'm in bed with the wifes laptop! Next its with the wifey!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: OLD GUY SEX :ugh:




















:biggrin: J/K HOMIE(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 24 2010, 09:35 PM~16717411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Bro, I cant even reply!! to damn funny!
> *


jajajajajajaj :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 08:22 PM~16717217
> *waiting for that viagra to kick in!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k mr. 3 min of thunder :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok, now I can reply.......and its 2 min of Thunder Homey!!! jajajajajajajajaja no ****! :yes: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2010, 08:54 PM~16716782
> *how about new knock offs????
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here goes a magazine artical on him.
By the way that's him.[/i]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 PM~16717437
> *:ugh: OLD GUY SEX :ugh:
> :biggrin: J/K HOMIE(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!)
> *


Did you drop off you truck?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 09:39 PM~16717480
> *Did you drop off you truck?
> *


:nosad: THEY SENT THE WRONG KIND OF TOW TRUCK :angry: TOMORROW FOR SURE THEY ARE SENDING A FLAT BED TOW TRUCK :x: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Feb 24 2010, 08:33 PM~16716437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was? I ain't dead fool :wow: :roflmao:

 I'll make my way back to AZ soon... just not for march


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 24 2010, 09:38 PM~16717462
> *ok, now I can reply.......and its 2 min of Thunder Homey!!! jajajajajajajajaja no ****! :yes:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


orale!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 24 2010, 09:39 PM~16717468
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here goes a magazine artical on him.
> By the way that's him.[/i]
> 
> ...


thats ku homie, lowrider style doing big things!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 11:06 PM~16718731
> *
> Was? I ain't dead fool :wow: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


yes was!!!!!!! i dont see anymore pics!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 12:58 AM~16719612
> *yes was!!!!!!!   i dont see anymore pics!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 Good point :wow:

Gotta step my game up  hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 01:19 AM~16719711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Ben, nice eye candy to wake up too :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 25 2010, 01:15 AM~16719684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Volo is the fucken man... :worship:

I wanna be like him when I grow up :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NARDI STEERING WHEEL FOR $250.00 14.3 USED NOT USED  PM ME


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 01:19 AM~16719711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


CHOO CHOO! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 AM~16721648
> *WHATS UP AZ :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: NICE PICS AS USUAL BEN :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>64Joe going off!!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 25 2010, 06:18 AM~16720291
> *Thanks Ben, nice eye candy to wake up too :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


and you know this maaaaaannnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 25 2010, 07:19 AM~16720490
> *:wow: Volo is the fucken man... :worship:
> 
> I wanna be like him when I grow up :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: damn your getting bigger??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 AM~16722021
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>64Joe going off!!!!!!!
> *


LOOKS NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 AM~16721648
> *WHATS UP AZ :biggrin:
> *


whats up mikey mike???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16721695
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


good morning mista!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 AM~16722021
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>64Joe going off!!!!!!!
> *


damn joe looking good homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn OG what up PLAYER?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 10:55 AM~16722076
> *good morning mista!!!
> *


:cheesy: WUT UP BUDDY :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 11:01 AM~16722117
> *damn OG what up PLAYER?????
> *


Damn computer crashed  I am jus now catching up to all the drama on here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 11:08 AM~16722177
> *:cheesy: WUT UP BUDDY :wave:
> *


getting ready to go do some work!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2010, 11:11 AM~16722198
> *Damn computer crashed   I am jus now catching up to all the drama on here..  :biggrin:
> *


that sucks, but your back.... thats what counts!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 AM~16722274
> *getting ready to go do some work!!!
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! :biggrin: 













J/k Benny. U still my Dawg! No ****!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2010, 11:11 AM~16722198
> *Damn computer crashed   I am jus now catching up to all the drama on here..  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO :wave: DRAMA??? ON AZ SIDE.....REALLY???? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 25 2010, 06:19 AM~16720490
> *:wow: Volo is the fucken man... :worship:
> 
> I wanna be like him when I grow up :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Nah man... I think it's the other way around!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 11:21 AM~16722274
> *getting ready to go do some work!!!
> *


:cheesy: :0 :0 :0 ME TOO! :x: uffin: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 25 2010, 11:31 AM~16722366
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!  :biggrin:
> J/k Benny. U still my Dawg!  No ****!
> *


:nicoderm: I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR DAWG HOMIE(NO ****...JAJAJAJAJA!!!) :angry: :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2010, 09:02 PM~16716916
> *That would look real good in the cutty! :biggrin:
> I always liked the one that Felix had in his monte
> *


that's what I was thinking! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 12:23 PM~16722792
> *that's what I was thinking! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16721695
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


what up homie!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 12:35 PM~16722877
> *what up homie!
> *


CHILLIN  WAITIN FOR SABADO SABADO SABADO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NARDI STEERING WHEEL FOR $250.00 14.3 USED NOT USED  PM ME


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 PM~16722927
> *CHILLIN  WAITIN FOR SABADO SABADO SABADO!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm not........working


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 25 2010, 11:31 AM~16722366
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!  :biggrin:
> J/k Benny. U still my Dawg!  No ****!
> *


jajajaja ok let me get this car done and i'll post them :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 25 2010, 12:16 PM~16722745
> *:biggrin: Nah man... I think it's the other way around!
> *


you really get down homeboy!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

does anyone have any driver side shoots of my car? when it was just blue. I really need it for my insurance.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 02:15 PM~16723650
> *I'm not........working
> *


:banghead: THAT SUCKS HOMIE...I WILL SEND YOU FOOTAGE FROM MY PHONE THEN :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2010, 03:26 PM~16724368
> *does anyone have any driver side shoots of my car? when it was just blue. I really need it for my insurance.
> *


:biggrin: I HAVE A PIC OF YOUR CAR WITH THE "HO-HO-HOES" IN THE BACK SEAT! :0 :naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

Im new to the forum and am wondering if you guys can post before and after photos of your car and ammount it took to get it there. I recently got a 1966 Pontiac Ventura and trying to get some idea what Im getrting into. 

My Ventura (Catalina) has some problems so Im just wondering where your guys cars where when you started on customizing them. 

Justin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 03:31 PM~16724409
> *:biggrin: I HAVE A PIC OF YOUR CAR WITH THE "HO-HO-HOES" IN THE BACK SEAT! :0 :naughty:
> *


post it! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 25 2010, 11:22 AM~16722281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OH DID I SAY DRAMA I MENT PORNO  :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 01:58 PM~16724092
> *you really get down homeboy!!!!
> *


Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 AM~16722067
> *whats up mikey mike???
> *


WHAT UP BEN? DID YOU GET THE WHEEL YET?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2010, 02:26 PM~16724368
> *does anyone have any driver side shoots of my car? when it was just blue. I really need it for my insurance.
> *


Get with Beners Photographer from the SouthMountain Shoot bro


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 25 2010, 03:34 PM~16724442
> *Hello,
> 
> Im new to the forum and am wondering if you guys can post before and after photos of your car and ammount it took to get it there. I recently got a 1966 Pontiac Ventura and trying to get some idea what Im getrting into.
> ...


theres a topic in project rides that shows all that


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 25 2010, 05:35 PM~16725544
> *TTT WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


whats up Smiley, hows your knee homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IM GOING TO MAKE SOME SHIRTS THAT SAY "NO ****" TAKING ORDERS LET ME KNOW......I CAN DO BIG SIZES ALSO FOR ALL THE NO **** BIG PPL....lol


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 05:48 PM~16725692
> *IM GOING TO MAKE SOME SHIRTS THAT SAY "NO ****" TAKING ORDERS LET ME KNOW......I CAN DO BIG SIZES ALSO FOR ALL THE NO **** BIG PPL....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 05:48 PM~16725692
> *IM GOING TO MAKE SOME SHIRTS THAT SAY "NO ****" TAKING ORDERS LET ME KNOW......I CAN DO BIG SIZES ALSO FOR ALL THE NO **** BIG PPL....lol
> *


SHIT DA WHOLE AZ SIDE WILL BUY EM ALL......MIKE :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 25 2010, 05:37 PM~16725566
> *whats up Smiley, hows your knee homie
> *



ITS BETTER HOMIE IM BACK WORKING AGAIN ON LIGHT DUTY, BUT FUCK IT ITS WORK :biggrin: 

HOW YOU DOING HOMIE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 05:48 PM~16725692
> *IM GOING TO MAKE SOME SHIRTS THAT SAY "NO ****" TAKING ORDERS LET ME KNOW......I CAN DO BIG SIZES ALSO FOR ALL THE NO **** BIG PPL....lol
> *



HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 25 2010, 06:10 PM~16725925
> *HOW MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


10 for full shirt........12 for half shirt no sleeves


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 25 2010, 06:02 PM~16725838
> *SHIT DA WHOLE AZ SIDE WILL BUY EM ALL......MIKE :rimshot: :roflmao:
> *


NO DOUBT........lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 25 2010, 10:53 AM~16722060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno: I can see a couple fools on here with that shit... :burn:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

I put them on today and I have to take them off asap. When I turn my car off and the suspension let's out all the air my ride drops like two and a half inches. And the car rest on the tires. :0 So now I'm looking for somthing else n e one wanna trade or some one interested in buying them. If so P.M me.. Im looking for 15s standard knock offs or similar to what I have . 

Thanx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 25 2010, 06:43 PM~16726225
> *
> hno: I can see a couple fools on here with that shit... :burn:
> *


*NO SHIT*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT BE SUPRISED HOMMIE...lol


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Also there will be a $200.00 cash prize to the HIGHEST HOPPER!!!!!! *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 25 2010, 06:50 PM~16726287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


disconnect the air ride :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16726520
> *NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT BE SUPRISED HOMMIE...lol
> *



hno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 25 2010, 06:10 PM~16725918
> *ITS BETTER HOMIE IM BACK WORKING AGAIN ON LIGHT DUTY, BUT FUCK IT ITS WORK :biggrin:
> 
> HOW YOU DOING HOMIE
> *


i'm doing good homie just trying to make things happen :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16726528
> *disconnect the air ride :biggrin:
> *



I have an 99, and there not air bags, there individual air shox. I cant find N e thing to just shut em off. If you got N E tips i'd appreciate it hommie... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I'am not really into air!
But how can this be? :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2010, 11:01 AM~16722112
> *damn joe looking good homie!!!
> *


thanks homie trying to work on both of them call adam 
revelation paint shop 602 487 1773 
:thumbsup:


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 25 2010, 07:52 PM~16726845
> *I'am not really into air!
> But how can this be? :wow:
> 
> ...



Pretty crazy stuff, mane . at .52 seconds the truck hops like ten feet in the air twice..
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

Regal thanks for telling me about the project section but untill now I have not found anything that quotes prices etc but I did find a thread for Pontiacs.

Also, Do yall know of any good mechanics on the far west side?

Justin


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16728078
> *Hello,
> 
> Regal thanks for telling me about the project section but untill now I have not found anything that quotes prices etc but I did find a thread for Pontiacs.
> ...


Welcome to AZ Side Justin.  Post pics of your Pontiac so that we can see what you are dealing with. Also post up what your general plans are and then maybe some of these guys can offer some advice.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just want darles las gracias al BIG BEN thanks for los rines


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 25 2010, 07:40 PM~16726738
> *I have an 99, and there not air bags, there individual air shox. I cant find N e thing to just shut em off. If you got N E tips i'd appreciate it hommie... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Try Chiltons or another manual for that ride :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: (NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 (NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!) :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:rimshot: (NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!) :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 25 2010, 09:41 PM~16728486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup homies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 09:56 PM~16728712
> *:rimshot: (NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!) :rimshot:
> *


WTF! tripple post :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: (NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16728731
> *sup homies
> *


:biggrin: :wave: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 09:50 PM~16728620
> *Try Chiltons or another manual for that ride :dunno:
> *



Yeah hommie ima check it out tomorrow, Thanx for the imput, I dont wanna take off d rims if I dont have too... When I'm done with the rim situation, ima hit up Ron for some pin stirping, alot of gente has been telling be to check him out( no ****)...

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16728807
> *Yeah hommie ima check it out tomorrow, Thanx for the imput, I dont wanna take  off d rims  if I dont have too...  When I'm done with the rim situation, ima hit up Ron for some pin stirping, alot of gente has been telling be to check him out( no ****)...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you'll be pleased with his results no doubt!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16728744
> *WTF! tripple post :0
> *


:cheesy: QUADRUPLE POSTS!!!! :boink: (NO ****...JAJAJAJA!!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16728806
> *:biggrin: :wave: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY
> *


I'm fucking working!!

Took some time off earlier to pick up some tires....sorry again bro, maybe next week....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 10:57 PM~16728731
> *sup homies
> *


  WHAT UP LOCO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 10:03 PM~16728852
> *you'll be pleased with his results no doubt!!
> *


:nicoderm: YOU FORGOT TO SAY......(NO ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!!) :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16728878
> *I'm fucking working!!
> 
> Took some time off earlier to pick up some tires....sorry again bro, maybe next week....
> *


THAT IS KOO BUDDY :x: :x: YEAH HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Another Frank's creation what up Ben your brothers cars done


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 PM~16728914
> * WHAT UP LOCO
> *


chilling at work! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16728971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 05:35 PM~16726153
> *10 for full shirt........12 for half shirt no sleeves
> *


Let me get 2 of those homie, one for Luna and another for big mando....NO ****!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Buck,

How do you add pics in here? I just bought the Pontiac few days ago and the pics are still on Craigslist at link below as guy never took it down.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1609709294.html

Pics in link above aint the best , kinda dark, but it gives a basic idea. I stupidly bought it in the dark also.

Anyway it looks good from 20 feet away but has following problems.

1. Squeals badly upon starting. I have already ordered the power steering pump though.
2. Leaks at the pan.
3. Needs exaust system
4. Needs windshield
5. Needs interior work
6. Some if the lights etc do not work. So needs wired I guess.
7. The wipers work but act crazy
8. Needs sideview mirror. Is one there but the mirror part wobbles around.
9. Has new bumpers but to diffrent year, the body lines are right but it just doesnt look exactly right. A neighbor said they could be heated?
10. Has some rust in driver door jam and some in trunk under the carpet. 
11. Missing some of the trim and what is there is dull. Also, For whatever reason the old owner painted the pontiac and ventura logos black.
12. Has new paint which is Jaguar Green. Looks green or black and has metallic. Nice from 20 ft but allot of imperfections when up close. 
13. Needs a carborator
14. Needs all weather strips. 
15. Ac is broke, no big deal though and Ive already removed the under dash unit but still need to remove the parts under the hood.

The good is my neighbor who knows about Pontiacs said the tranny and engine are strong. I know its not good to do but it will smoke the tires easily which is cool to me since its such a big car.

My plans, if car is worth customizing is to customize it in combination of lowrider, minitruck and hotrod styles. I have also thought of trading or selling the car to get a Chevy of some type so parts are easier to find. (I can find lots of places selling chevy parts online but few places with Pontiac parts. I do not want hydraulics (though I do like them, just do not want to mantain them) but rather just low and do not want a trailor car. Basically I want it to run good and not be overdone so I can drive it but want it to look good enough to pull into a carshow if I wanted or etc. What fun is a car you cant ride around and be seen in? Anyway, If keep it Ive thought of following. 

1. Get motor straight and put a exhaust in. Is good that it needs no emissions.
2. Lower car. I do not want hydraulics nor bags. I just want a constantly low stance. How do you lower big cars as I havent seen any drop springs or etc on net? Do you just heat or cut the springs?
3. Body. I actually found this forum through a guy I emailed on Craigslist who paints cars and does body work. Name is Danny. Anyway for body I was thinking to shave all logos, windshield wipers (not much rain here), body trim, antenna etc and have only chrome beeing bumpers, side view mirror, exhaust tips, grill and wire wheels. Also tint.
4. Interior. Just clean and sensible for riding in. 
5. System. 

Something like car in link below but with no flat black. I like bright colors , metallics and patterns as the flat black looks like primer to me. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tweets95/2333...in/photostream/

One thing I must say is despite not knowing where to start it is fun to drive the thing around because even with the squealing noise (power steering pump) and other problems I went to gas station and had people young and old telling me car was nice etc. Also like that when drive down street people actually move out of the way lol. Couldnt have those 2 things happen in a modern car.

Justin


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16729539
> *Let me get 2 of those homie, one for Luna and another for big mando....NO ****!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I could really see you guys wearing those shirts... :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 25 2010, 09:51 PM~16729592
> *Art Buck,
> 
> How do you add pics in here?  I just bought the Pontiac few days ago and the pics are still on Craigslist at link below as guy never took it down.
> ...



Damn.....not to knock you homie but you could write a book with this post :roflmao: :roflmao: You need to hit up the project ride post's and get some advice from some pontiac guys or hit up some hot rodders cuz it kinda sounds like your not really into the lowrider scene


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16729539
> *Let me get 2 of those homie, one for Luna and another for big mando....NO ****!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there is a couple of other dudes that need one also....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 10:06 PM~16729762
> *there is a couple of other dudes that need one also....
> *


Post up some pics when you make some :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16729667
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I could really see you guys wearing those shirts... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 10:08 PM~16729796
> *x2
> *


x3 Luna and Big Mando :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is my version :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP AZ


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16729796
> *x2
> *


WAS UP HOMIE WE GONNA HIT U UP TOMORROW TO GIVE YOU THE INFO ON OUR SHOW AND GET THEM FLYERS GOING


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

QUE ONDA SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

El Camino.

Was trying to answer Art Buck but it was a long post, you thought it was long reading it you shoulda tried writing it :rofl: 

Anyway, No I do not want a hotrod (wouldnt have bought such a big car if wanted a hotrod) as I want to mix the lowrider and hotride styles. I just do not want hydraulics. Wasnt it that the original lowriders also didnt have hydraulics? Not sure if its true but was told they where simply added when the police passed some stupid laws many decades ago about ride height. 

I did read the Pontiac thread though and allot of nice cars in there. 

Justin


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 25 2010, 11:40 PM~16730124
> *QUE ONDA SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MANDO


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 25 2010, 11:38 PM~16730104
> *WAS UP HOMIE WE GONNA HIT U UP TOMORROW TO GIVE YOU THE INFO ON OUR SHOW AND GET THEM FLYERS GOING
> *


koo....hit me when ever........ill be doing the "NO ****....jajaja shirts....lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP AZ KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MY BOYS THUG E.N.T A LOCAL RAP GROUP. BOUT TO BLOW UP REPRESENTIN PHOENIX. ANYBODY INTRESTED ON A MIXTAPE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2010, 03:26 PM~16724368
> *does anyone have any driver side shoots of my car? when it was just blue. I really need it for my insurance.
> *


i think i do let le look!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2010, 03:57 PM~16724640
> *YUP YUP :biggrin:
> :0 OH DID I SAY DRAMA I MENT PORNO   :biggrin:
> *


did someone say porno???? :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2010, 04:20 PM~16724855
> *WHAT UP BEN? DID YOU GET THE WHEEL YET?
> *


still waiting homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 25 2010, 05:48 PM~16725692
> *IM GOING TO MAKE SOME SHIRTS THAT SAY "NO ****" TAKING ORDERS LET ME KNOW......I CAN DO BIG SIZES ALSO FOR ALL THE NO **** BIG PPL....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: for all the homos that say no ****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 25 2010, 06:43 PM~16726225
> *Only from the sides... don't think i'm gonna get any taller :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> *


jajajaja orale homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 25 2010, 08:16 PM~16727141
> *thanks homie trying to work on both of them call adam
> revelation paint shop  602 487 1773
> :thumbsup:
> *


i wish i could paint my car!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 25 2010, 09:27 PM~16728213
> *Just want darles las gracias al BIG BEN thanks for los rines
> *


thats some spanglish for your ass, isn't it???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but your welcome homie, ya sabes!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16729162
> *Another Frank's creation what up Ben your brothers cars done
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie looks good, my brother will be happy!!! i'm glad i took him there!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16729896
> *Here is my version  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that version!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey mikey i have these two pics, dont know if thats what you want but here they go!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda ruben???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

goodnight az, got tired of talking to myself  :dunno: :tears: :yessad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 26 2010, 01:21 AM~16730805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad: My bad homie... I was enjoying your pics (no ****) :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:36 AM~16730850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side, On my way to check out the golf tourney! Another reason to get drunk!!
:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2010, 02:21 AM~16730994
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> :happysad: My bad homie... I was enjoying your pics (no ****) :roflmao:
> *


jajajaja :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2010, 02:25 AM~16731007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 05:38 AM~16731524
> *Sup Az Side, On my way to check out the golf tourney! Another reason to get drunk!!
> :biggrin:
> *


drunk man!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:23 AM~16730814
> *damn homie looks good, my brother will be happy!!!  i'm glad i took him there!!!
> *


thanks ben


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 26 2010, 07:49 AM~16732345
> *thanks ben
> *


 :thumbsup: very nice Frank!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 25 2010, 09:51 PM~16729592
> *Art Buck,
> 
> How do you add pics in here?  I just bought the Pontiac few days ago and the pics are still on Craigslist at link below as guy never took it down.
> ...


good start on the to-do list. 

Here is a list of people that I have used for my car:

Exhaust work = Muffler Masters in Glendale
Paint and Body = Vicious Customs in Glendale
Suspension = I bought my parts from Aim Industries in Mesa (Airbagit.com online) -Drop spindles before I went with bags
Mechanical work = mostly myself but I use Japanese auto Pros in Phoenix for my truck. They are honest and work on domestics as well.
Upholstery = Louies in Tolleson
Stereo = my friends and Sound Werks
Chrome engine dress up = The Chrome guy

Good luck.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 AM~16732392
> *good start on the to-do list.
> 
> Here is a list of people that I have used for my car:
> ...



good list....I should follow that one :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 AM~16732392
> *good start on the to-do list.
> 
> Here is a list of people that I have used for my car:
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 10:08 AM~16732886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16729896
> *Here is my version  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 WHAT UP OG PLAYER :wave: I LIKE THIS VERSION :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16729162
> *Another Frank's creation what up Ben your brothers cars done
> 
> 
> ...


:0 LOOKS REALLY NICE FRANK :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2010, 04:48 AM~16731444
> *Good morning AZ
> *


:wave: BUENOS DIAS GATITO :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 05:38 AM~16731524
> *Sup Az Side, On my way to check out the golf tourney! Another reason to get drunk!!
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP LUNA :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 AM~16732351
> *:thumbsup: very nice Frank!
> *


:wave: 'SUP ART


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 AM~16732798
> *good list....I should follow that one :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Buck,

Thanks. This was exacty the kind of list I was hoping for as most are in west valley. Im way out west in 185th and allot of people in neighborhood where reffering me to places in Tuscon and Cali. I couldnt most likely have gotten this kind of localized list over in the Pontiac thread. :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 10:08 AM~16732886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP BEN :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW AND HOP TOMORROW?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 09:08 AM~16732886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: don't hate! jajajajajjajjajja


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 10:53 AM~16733325
> *:biggrin: don't hate! jajajajajjajjajja
> *


:0 :cheesy: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 10:32 AM~16733102
> *:wave: 'SUP TERMITE
> *


sup homie!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 11:02 AM~16733417
> *sup homie!
> *


CHILLIN BUDDY uffin: I FEEL LIKE DRANKIN SOME CORONAS RIGHT ABOUT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 AM~16732392
> *good start on the to-do list.
> 
> Here is a list of people that I have used for my car:
> ...



U forgot one....

Rims and Tires = Bens Custom Wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 26 2010, 10:09 AM~16733484
> *U forgot one....
> 
> Rims and Tires = Bens Custom Wheels :biggrin:
> *


Nope! I got my Dayton wires and my Chinas from Danny Boy!!!!!!! and my 5:20's came from New Mexico!!! can't tell you where though... :biggrin: 


Ben does take care of the Homies though! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 AM~16733880
> *
> Ben does take care of the Homies though! :biggrin:
> *


yes he does, (no ****!) :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:21 AM~16730803
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  for all the homos that say no ****!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16714035
> *"2010 DUB SHOW TOUR MARCH 13TH,PHOENIX CONVENTION CENTER"
> This year Alex from TOTAL STREET STATUS at M & SONS has teamed up with the DUB SHOW promoters to invite more of the lowrider scene into the show. They are asking for Classic Original or Full Show, Radical or Complete Custom ONLY. regstration fee for the lowriders will be $30.00. For REGISTRATION FORMS conact ALEX TSS at 602-434-3067 or get them at M & sons (shop # 623-934-3414) at 5242 w. Glendale ave,  Glendale AZ 85301. Please fill out the form or forms (if multiple cars will be registered) along with a $30.00 moneyorder for each car, made out to DUB publishing inc. and drop them off at shop by 3/5/10.
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 10:37 AM~16733156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP BEN :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW AND HOP TOMORROW?
> *


well i hear that it's going to rain, ill be inside so i dont care if it rains :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 10:53 AM~16733325
> *:biggrin: don't hate! jajajajajjajjajja
> *


lol i'm just kidding but i am a lil jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Feb 26 2010, 11:09 AM~16733484
> *U forgot one....
> 
> Rims and Tires = Bens Custom Wheels :biggrin:
> *


i didnt sell him his wheels, i would've liked to though!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 AM~16733880
> *Nope! I got my Dayton wires  and my Chinas from Danny Boy!!!!!!!  and my 5:20's came from New Mexico!!!  can't tell you where though... :biggrin:
> Ben does take care of the Homies though! :biggrin:
> *


yes i do take care of the homies!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 26 2010, 12:32 PM~16734140
> *yes he does, (no ****!) :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 26 2010, 12:54 PM~16734287
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up big rich??? are you ready for the show????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 01:09 PM~16734394
> *WHAT UP BEN?
> *


whats up mike, i know your thinking about bud light cause its friday!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:15 PM~16734430
> *i didnt sell him his wheels, i would've liked to though!!!!
> *


HE WOULD HAVE BOUGHT WHEELS OFF BEN IF HE KNEW THAT BENS WHEELS ARE THE OFFICAL WHEELS OF CORONA. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:18 PM~16734457
> *whats up mike, i know your thinking about bud light cause its friday!!!!!!!
> *


IT DON'T HAVE TO BE FRIDAY. ALL DAY. EVERY DAY.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 01:26 PM~16734502
> *HE WOULD HAVE BOUGHT WHEELS OFF BEN IF HE KNEW THAT BENS WHEELS ARE THE OFFICAL WHEELS OF CORONA.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 01:28 PM~16734521
> *IT DON'T HAVE TO BE FRIDAY. ALL DAY. EVERY DAY.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AL?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Golf tourney was full of eye candy all over! Good times. Was drinkin since 530 am this morning. Unity mikey. I got some bid lite shit for u! I am drunk as hell. Gonna try to eat at BW3"s !


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 AM~16733880
> *Nope! I got my Dayton wires  and my Chinas from Danny Boy!!!!!!!  and my 5:20's came from New Mexico!!!  can't tell you where though... :biggrin:
> Ben does take care of the Homies though! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 01:46 PM~16734630
> *Golf tourney was full of eye candy all over!  Good times. Was drinkin since 530 am this morning. Unity mikey. I got some bid lite shit for u!  I am drunk as hell. Gonna try to eat at BW3"s !
> *


"WE HAVE A DRUNK MEXICAN PASSED OUT BY THE 9 HOLE"


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 26 2010, 12:32 PM~16734140
> *yes he does, (no ****!) :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: ORALE HOMIE :thumbsup: LETS KEEP THE (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!) GOING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:21 PM~16734858
> *:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP MANDO? WERE THE CORONAS AT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:25 PM~16734886
> *"WE HAVE A DRUNK MEXICAN PASSED OUT BY THE 9 HOLE"
> *


WUT UP MIKEY :thumbsup: LUNA WAS PROBABLY DRUNK BY THE 3RD HOLE AND PASSED OUT BY THE 5TH HOLE!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:28 PM~16734912
> *WUT UP MIKEY :thumbsup: LUNA WAS PROBABLY DRUNK BY THE 3RD HOLE AND PASSED OUT BY THE 5TH HOLE!!!  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"DON'T MIND THE MEXICAN. JUST WALK AROUND HIM" :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:17 PM~16734445
> *what up big rich???  are you ready for the show????
> *


yes sir


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:27 PM~16734903
> *WHAT UP MANDO? WERE THE CORONAS AT?
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST GO BACK HOME WITH A ICE COLD 6PACK! :thumbsup: WHERE YOU GOING TONIGHT FOR SOME COLD ONES BUDDY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:30 PM~16734932
> *"DON'T MIND THE MEXICAN. JUST WALK AROUND HIM" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST PICTURE THE MOVIE "CADDYSHACK" IN MY HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:33 PM~16734952
> *:biggrin: I JUST GO BACK HOME WITH A ICE COLD 6PACK! :thumbsup: WHERE YOU GOING TONIGHT FOR SOME COLD ONES BUDDY?
> *


MY GARAGE. IM STILL WORKING ON THE RAG.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16734976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I JUST PICTURE THE MOVIE "CADDYSHACK" IN MY HEAD  :biggrin:
> *


THE BUM ON HAPPY GILMORE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:14 PM~16734416
> *well i hear that it's going to rain, ill be inside so i dont care if it rains  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:naughty: ORALE :biggrin: SO WHO IS BRINGING THE HOP STICK????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:37 PM~16734986
> *THE BUM ON HAPPY GILMORE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16734977
> *MY GARAGE. IM STILL WORKING ON THE RAG.
> *


 ARE YOU GONNA SHOW NEXT WEEK AT THE LRM SHOW?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:41 PM~16735020
> *:naughty: ORALE :biggrin: SO WHO IS BRINGING THE HOP STICK????
> *


AFTER CHILLIN' INSIDE I'LL HAVE A HOP STICK IN MY PANTS!! :boink: :boink: NO ****!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16735070
> * ARE YOU GONNA SHOW NEXT WEEK AT THE LRM SHOW?
> *


U KNOW THIS MANNNNNN!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:48 PM~16735088
> *AFTER CHILLIN' INSIDE I'LL HAVE A HOP STICK IN MY PANTS!! :boink:  :boink: NO ****!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:48 PM~16735095
> *U KNOW THIS MANNNNNN!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 01:30 PM~16734932
> *"DON'T MIND THE MEXICAN. JUST WALK AROUND HIM" :biggrin:
> *


Ya some lady asked. "Shouldn't u be mowing the grass"? U fellasr crazy!! Headin homw now!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:55 PM~16735154
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up Mando.........I'll be chilling at home dranking a few in a few :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 02:56 PM~16735163
> *Ya some lady asked. "Shouldn't u be mowing the grass"? U fellasr crazy!!  Headin homw now!
> *


 :biggrin: MORE BUD LIGHT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 02:57 PM~16735165
> *what up Mando.........I'll be chilling at home dranking a few in a few :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMM....IF MY LADY DOESNT HAVE ANYTHING PLANNED FOR TONIGHT I WILL HIT YOU UP BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 25 2010, 08:52 PM~16726845
> *I'am not really into air!
> But how can this be? :wow:
> 
> ...


Happens almost every year at the Texas Heat Wave.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 26 2010, 03:37 PM~16735504
> *Happens almost every year at the Texas Heat Wave.
> *


damn! does that thing have any guts?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Going to macayos for happy hour


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

TOTAL STREET STATUS

RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW MUST GO ON! IF IT RAINS YOUR GONNA BE WET WHETHER YOUR OUTSIDE OR INSIDE!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

TOTAL STREET STATUS

RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW MUST GO ON! IF IT RAINS YOUR GONNA BE WET WHETHER YOUR OUTSIDE OR INSIDE!!!!!









[/quote]


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> TOTAL STREET STATUS
> 
> RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW MUST GO ON! IF IT RAINS YOUR GONNA BE WET WHETHER YOUR OUTSIDE OR INSIDE!!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

TOTAL STREET STATUS

RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW MUST GO ON! IF IT RAINS YOUR GONNA BE WET WHETHER YOUR OUTSIDE OR INSIDE!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 26 2010, 08:25 AM~16732147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Tell me where... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2010, 06:53 PM~16737139
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2010, 04:26 PM~16736382
> *Going to macayos for happy hour
> *


Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2010, 06:53 PM~16737139
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2010, 05:26 PM~16736382
> *Going to macayos for happy hour
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16737216
> *Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


thats just wrong AL

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16737216
> *Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 26 2010, 06:16 PM~16736865
> *TOTAL STREET STATUS
> 
> RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW MUST GO ON! IF IT RAINS YOUR GONNA BE WET WHETHER YOUR OUTSIDE OR INSIDE!!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup: WHO IS BRINGING THE HOP STICK? :dunno: THOSE ARE SOME GOOD PRIZES FOR THE HOP! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:26 PM~16734894
> *:0 :cheesy: ORALE HOMIE :thumbsup: LETS KEEP THE (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!) GOING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok ****!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 26 2010, 02:28 PM~16734912
> *WUT UP MIKEY :thumbsup: LUNA WAS PROBABLY DRUNK BY THE 3RD HOLE AND PASSED OUT BY THE 5TH HOLE!!!  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey leave Al's holes alone!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 26 2010, 02:31 PM~16734936
> *yes sir
> *


thats ku homie, i cant wait!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2010, 02:48 PM~16735088
> *AFTER CHILLIN' INSIDE I'LL HAVE A HOP STICK IN MY PANTS!! :boink:  :boink: NO ****!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hop toothpick????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16737216
> *Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you sound drunk!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16737216
> *Gato, I hear you didnt go to Macayos for Happy Hour......... I hear you were here............................ :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOING TO MACAYOS TONIGHT


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Plz tell me this isnt 21 n up im still 20 lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 26 2010, 07:54 PM~16737642
> *ANYBODY GOING TO MACAYOS TONIGHT
> *


I'm here perrito


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ALREADY WICH ONE


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I have chrome rear drums, panhard bar, and rear uppers for 65-70 impala for sale


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16737815
> *ALREADY WICH ONE
> *


75


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 26 2010, 08:43 PM~16738097
> *75
> *



COO ILL BE THERE IN A WHILE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 26 2010, 08:55 PM~16738195
> *COO ILL BE THERE IN A WHILE
> *


Orale I be here


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 07:40 PM~16737508
> *ok ****!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

Yall may think this a stupid question but where is the project section yall was talking about? I looked around but do not see a build thread in the forums but Im sure I prolly aint looking in the right place.

BTW, Whoever owns the blue Chevy a few pages back has one clean ride. Ive just been going through reading old postings and learning what I can. Still some allota shit I I figured out though. For instance where do you buy old parts here in Phoenix? (I mean any particular salvage yards specialize in classic cars). Had fun today though visiting the muffler shop and getting a estimate on engine back exhaust. Had less than fun time at DMV though :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 26 2010, 09:34 PM~16739003
> *Hello,
> 
> Yall may think this a stupid question but where is the project section yall was talking about? I looked around but do not see a build thread in the forums but Im sure I prolly aint looking in the right place.
> ...


go to the POST YOUR RIDES thread then scroll up to the PROJECTS Thread


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunas,

Thank You.

Justin


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16737216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 26 2010, 08:23 PM~16737935
> *I have chrome rear drums, panhard bar, and rear uppers for 65-70 impala for sale
> *


Got pics?


----------



## badboynaz (Jun 20, 2009)

I was just curious. Has anybody been popped in AZ for three wheeling around corners and if so what was the charge and the out come.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 27 2010, 12:52 AM~16739942
> *Got pics?
> *


x2


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 26 2010, 05:26 PM~16736382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR CANT HOP THAT HIGH ANYWAY :biggrin: "PUT THAT THING AWAY, YOUR GONNA TAKE OUT SOMEONES EYE WITH THAT" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

What up my "GENTE" just chilling here in Iraq representint the BIG T waiting to get back to AZ to hit up some show's. Great to see everyone representing out there for AZ.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Angel/Techniques_@Feb 27 2010, 07:32 AM~16740887
> *What up my "GENTE" just chilling here in Iraq  representint the BIG T waiting to get back to AZ to hit up some show's. Great to see everyone representing out there for AZ.
> *


Sup Bro, Thanks for Your Service!!! We are all proud of you!
We got the big LRM Magazine Show next weekend. then shows the next 4 weeks. Log on after next weekend for the pics! I am sure Ruben and the crew will be rolling to the show!!! Reppin the BIG T!!Take care out there and be safe

God Bless

:angel:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Thanks, Bro looking forward to those pics.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 07:40 PM~16737508
> *ok (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!)
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: FIXED!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10, hoppers602 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 27 2010, 06:56 AM~16740629
> *WHY YOU TALKING ABOUT ANOTHER MANS HOLES! ****  :angry:
> 
> YOUR CAR CANT HOP THAT HIGH ANYWAY :biggrin: "PUT THAT THING AWAY, YOUR GONNA TAKE OUT SOMEONES EYE WITH THAT" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 27 2010, 09:43 AM~16741195
> *MANDOS69C/10, hoppers602 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WA'HAPPONING :biggrin: :wave: LOOKING FORWARD TO TODAY'S SHOW AND HOP AT THE STRIP CLUB! hno: :naughty: GONNA BE FUN INSIDE :boink: AND OUTSIDE! :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:42 AM~16741186
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wave:
> *


what up Mando!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 08:49 AM~16741220
> *WA'HAPPONING :biggrin: :wave: LOOKING FORWARD TO TODAY'S SHOW AND HOP AT THE STRIP CLUB! hno: :naughty: GONNA BE FUN INSIDE :boink: AND OUTSIDE! :x: :x: :biggrin:
> *


Where exactly is this place??
:uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2010, 01:32 AM~16730833
> *hey mikey i have these two pics, dont know if thats what you want but here they go!!!
> 
> 
> ...


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>I know how much it cost you for that paint job homie.....
You got alot of heart ese.
Can we have more pic's of the detail in the patterns?_


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 27 2010, 10:17 AM~16741390
> *Where exactly is this place??
> :uh:
> *


north of mcdowell on da i 17 if heading south..


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

anybody looking for a chevy small block 350? just pulled it out of my monte $350 602 434 6530 GUERO


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1620723807.html

*>>>>$65all4<<<< 13" Tires 4_Sale or Trade 155/80/13 Good tred left id say 70% *


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 27 2010, 10:17 AM~16741390
> *Where exactly is this place??
> :uh:
> *



I heard it took over Le Girls hommie, big parking lot, Good Times...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 27 2010, 10:17 AM~16741390
> *Where exactly is this place??
> :uh:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT BIG RICH SAID BUDDY :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 01:45 PM~16742853
> *:biggrin: WHAT BIG RICH SAID BUDDY :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 27 2010, 09:55 AM~16741262
> *what up Mando!
> *


:wave: HEADING OVER TO THE MEET UP SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 03:07 PM~16743242
> *:wave: HEADING OVER TO THE MEET UP SPOT :biggrin:
> *


sucks!! I'm working!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Angel/Techniques_@Feb 27 2010, 07:32 AM~16740887
> *What up my "GENTE" just chilling here in Iraq  representint the BIG T waiting to get back to AZ to hit up some show's. Great to see everyone representing out there for AZ.
> *



Angel!!!! What it do ninja :ninja: :ninja: How ya been homie????? How ya holding up over there???? Hell! When you coming home???!!!! Hope all is well with you....glad to know your ok..........be safe homie...... may God watch over you and yours.....


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 27 2010, 12:52 AM~16739942
> *Got pics?
> *


I will put some up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up OG what happen with the pics!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 27 2010, 04:29 PM~16743753
> *I will put some up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THE SHOW IS PRETTY GOOD...ENJOYING THE $2 CORONAS AND THE STRIPPERS :boink: :boink: COMPITA IS WAITING FOR ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO PULL UP AND HOP!!!!


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 27 2010, 12:52 AM~16739942
> *Got pics?
> *


put pics in vehicle parts in AZ car parts


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


 :angel: :angel: :angel: 
May he ride in peace


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2010, 04:50 PM~16743892
> *whats up OG what happen with the pics!!!!
> *



WE WERE SUPPOSE TO MEET UP WITH HIM TODAY AT THE SHOW AND SHINE BUT COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE AS SOON AS WE GET THEM i WILL HIT YOU UP..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746070
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH DON'T START NOTHING AND WON'T BE NOTHING HEHEHEHEHE :biggrin: 

J/K :biggrin: WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS.*


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!!!![/b] :angel: :angel:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

those who die still live in Your presence....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER? THOSE PICS OF THE UNITY PLAQUE WERE BAD ASS! MISS SEEING YOUR PHOTOS  ALWAYS HAD SOME BAD ASS SHOTS!! TAKE CARE HOMIE AND TELL CORINA I SAID HI :biggrin: HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 27 2010, 09:30 PM~16746058
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> May he ride in peace
> *


X83 :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


Sorry to hear that.
Our prayers go out to his Family and the club.

PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 27 2010, 09:28 PM~16746036
> *put pics in vehicle parts in AZ car parts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 27 2010, 09:30 PM~16746058
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> May he ride in peace
> *


X99 :angel:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Que onda Gato listo pal show?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746070
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO......r u serious? UR JOKING RIGHT? WOW....NEXT WEEKEND HOMMIE BRING THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK OUT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS....Psssss MAKE SURE IT DUZNT BREAK THIS TIME!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM AND HIS FAM. RIP


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 27 2010, 10:17 AM~16741391
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>I know how much it cost you for that paint job homie.....
> You got alot of heart ese.
> Can we have more pic's of the detail in the patterns?
> *


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 27 2010, 04:23 PM~16743704
> *Angel!!!!  What it do ninja :ninja:  :ninja:  How ya been homie?????  How ya holding up over there????  Hell!  When you coming home???!!!!  Hope all is well with you....glad to know your ok..........be safe homie...... may God watch over you and yours.....
> *


Doing good Homie, looks like I will be home in April for a couple of week's . Going to have to get together & drink a few beer's. Any show's coming up in April.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


SORRY TO HERE THAT BRO OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY AND STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB .
FROM PHOENIX C.C. :angel:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 AM~16748441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KILLIN THE GAME HOMIE LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP ANDY


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 28 2010, 08:55 AM~16748969
> *:wave:
> *



SO WHATS UP JUICE OR NOT :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 AM~16748955
> *KILLIN THE GAME HOMIE LOOKING GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


Sorry to hear about your loss homie! We will keep him in our prayers! :angel: :angel:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]



My best to the family and friends , ride in peace homie :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 01:42 AM~16748039
> *LMFAO......r u serious? UR JOKING RIGHT? WOW....NEXT WEEKEND HOMMIE BRING THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK OUT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS....Psssss MAKE SURE IT DUZNT BREAK THIS TIME!
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


 Our prayers go out to his Family and SteadyDippin Car Club! :angel: :angel: 
From Rollerz Only Car Club!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 AM~16748441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mike


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


Sorry to hear about your family loss. Our prayers and thoughts are with the families and friends. RIP Fellow Rider! :angel: 
Identity CC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 AM~16748441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats the shit homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 02:42 AM~16748039
> *LMFAO......r u serious? UR JOKING RIGHT? WOW....NEXT WEEKEND HOMMIE BRING THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK OUT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS....Psssss MAKE SURE IT DUZNT BREAK THIS TIME!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 10:22 AM~16749374
> *
> *


'SUP MR. BUCK :420: I HAD ONE TOO MANY CORONAS LAST NIGHT :barf: :barf: :barf: GOOD TIMES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 AM~16748441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 YOUR RIDE LOOKS REALLY NICE MIKEY :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Pic's by Art Lok!!!!!!![/i]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

My condolences for the loss of your friend.

Justin


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

whats up AZ? 
i am new to this forum and to the lowrider world.
just wanned to say whats up.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Feb 28 2010, 11:39 AM~16749844
> *whats up AZ?
> i am new to this forum and to the lowrider world.
> just wanned to say whats up.
> *


 welcome to the AZ SIDE !!


----------



## cadillacking602 (Dec 4, 2008)

What's up AZ, any one got extra wrist bands for the lowrider show I need some please let me know. Text me at 602 -549-7764 jonathan


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

How yall gettin yalls pics to show up in forum? I pulled most the AC out , still gotta pull the condensor and pump though, and want to post it up on the sell/buy/trade thread but aint sure how to put the pics. 

Also, Whats good price for engine back exhaust on a Catalina if 2.5" pipes , flowmasters and 3" chrome tips? Also, Is there any particular kind of muffler that best to use so it want hit when riding low?

Justin


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ!! :biggrin: *


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*
> [/b]



Sorry for your lost, our thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.
<span style=\'color:blue\'>May he ride in peace.:angel::angel:
Our deepest and sincerest condolences - 
NEW IMAGE C.C. 

Let us know if there's anything we could do to help out. :happysad:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 28 2010, 11:55 AM~16749947
> *Hello,
> 
> How yall gettin yalls pics to show up in forum? I pulled most the AC out , still gotta pull the condensor and pump though, and want to post it up on the sell/buy/trade thread but aint sure how to put  the pics.
> ...


Need to use photobucket (www.photobucket.com) upload your pics there then it will provide you a link that you paste on here and the pics will show.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 AM~16748441
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn Homie shes purrrdy


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

dJsire,

Thank you for telling me how to do that.

Below is a test.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks again, it seems to have worked. Car above is car I want to fix up , needs allot of work though. Anyway, Sorry for posting pic of that car as it looks out of place here as all the other cars on here are much better. I'll get there though in time.

Justin


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 28 2010, 10:20 AM~16749740
> *'SUP MR. BUCK :420: I HAD ONE TOO MANY CORONAS LAST NIGHT :barf: :barf: :barf: GOOD TIMES!!! :biggrin:
> *


It was fun! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 11:46 AM~16750271
> *:biggrin:
> It was fun! :biggrin:
> *


Whats crackin Art?? :wave: Was cool hanging out at fuegos for a little last sunday. See you next sunday at the LRM :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2010, 08:15 AM~16749065
> *Sorry to hear about your loss homie! We will keep him in our prayers!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


My family will be praying for you and yours :angel:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 12:46 PM~16750271
> *:biggrin:
> It was fun! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 02:42 AM~16748039
> *LMFAO......r u serious? UR JOKING RIGHT? WOW....NEXT WEEKEND HOMMIE BRING THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK OUT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS....Psssss MAKE SURE IT DUZNT BREAK THIS TIME!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WOW! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746070
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


why were you runnig the buffet cause you dont have shit cheerleader :angry: :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 12:46 PM~16750271
> *:biggrin:
> It was fun! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 28 2010, 01:34 PM~16750582
> *why were you runnig the buffet cause you dont have shit cheerleader  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 28 2010, 02:00 PM~16750732
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: what up? told you don't start nothing won't be nothing hehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*What's up AZ!!!!!

On behalf of the STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB and family of our fellow rider Tyrell "T-REEZY" Patterson I want to say thank you to everyone for thier condolences, thoughts and prayers I'll keep you updated with service info if you choose to attend.*


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 28 2010, 02:40 PM~16750942
> *What's up AZ!!!!!
> 
> On behalf of the STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB and family of our fellow rider Tyrell "T-REEZY" Patterson I want to say thank you to everyone for thier condolences, thoughts and prayers I'll keep you updated with service info if you choose to attend.
> *


thoughts and prayers R.I.P t-reezy with love from rollerz only :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]



United Dreams cc prayers are with the family and Steady Dippin cc much love and respect to u homies.... :angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2010, 02:27 PM~16750873
> *:biggrin:  what up? told you don't start nothing won't be nothing hehehehehehe :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER...EVERYTHING IS KOO :biggrin:


----------



## AZShorty (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 02:42 AM~16748039
> *LMFAO......r u serious? UR JOKING RIGHT? WOW....NEXT WEEKEND HOMMIE BRING THAT SINGLE PUMP TRUCK OUT TO PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYS....Psssss MAKE SURE IT DUZNT BREAK THIS TIME!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

is this means that you have a hopper too, and will bringing it next weekend? Finally we are going to see you hitting the switches and not just posting 
and what sigle pump truck you are talking about? so far I have only seen the double pump truck


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 28 2010, 05:50 PM~16752410
> *:wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER...EVERYTHING IS KOO :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: hahahahaha i know


----------



## AZShorty (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746070
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *




no they to play with the big boys that are coming next weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## AZShorty (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746070
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *



no they want to play with the big boys that are coming next weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZShorty_@Feb 28 2010, 06:39 PM~16752876
> *no they want to play with the big boys that are coming next weekend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK NEWBIE FIRST YEAR IN LOWRIDING N UR RUNNING UR MOUTH....HMMMMM....JUS KICK BACK N STOP POSTING TWICE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZShorty_@Feb 28 2010, 06:26 PM~16752740
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> is this means that you have a hopper too, and will bringing it next weekend? Finally we are going to see you hitting the switches and not just posting
> ...


LAST I SEEN A BLACK TRUCK WITH YELLOW STICKERS AT LONG WONGS THAT TRIED TO PULL UP ON THE YELLOW REGAL AND GOT SERVED CUZ IT WAS JUMPING LIKE A SINGLE....WAS U THERE? PROABLY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZShorty_@Feb 28 2010, 06:26 PM~16752740
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> is this means that you have a hopper too, and will bringing it next weekend? Finally we are going to see you hitting the switches and not just posting
> ...


EVERYONE KNOWS WAT I HAVE HOMMIE.......LETS C WAT U GOT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 06:48 PM~16753630
> *LAST I SEEN A BLACK TRUCK WITH YELLOW STICKERS AT LONG WONGS THAT TRIED TO PULL UP ON THE YELLOW REGAL AND GOT SERVED CUZ IT WAS JUMPING LIKE A SINGLE....WAS U THERE? PROABLY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!
> *


The Yellow sticker that says: "PHOENIX RIDERZ".

Yes it is a double and you know it but you like to talk shit. It's all good. Why don't we just let owner's do the talking and we'll kick back and enjoy the hop and have a few beers. That's what we do. That's what we have always done. All bullshit aside, we the Phoenix Riderz are friends with Spirit and always will be. At least that is how everyone that I have asked thinks. 

We (you and I) are cheerleaders unitil we pull up with something that hops. I don't plan on building one. I have enough trouble building my Monte.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 28 2010, 01:12 AM~16747779
> *Que onda Gato listo pal show?
> *


No sure I'm waiting on davinci hope is done in time :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16753946
> *The Yellow sticker that says: "PHOENIX RIDERZ".
> 
> Yes it is a double and you know it but you like to talk shit.  It's all good.  Why don't we just let owner's do the talking and we'll kick back and enjoy the hop and have a few beers.  That's what we do. That's what we have always done.  All bullshit aside, we the Phoenix Riderz are friends with Spirit and always will be.  At least that is how everyone that I have asked thinks.
> ...


Y U CUMING AT ME SIDE WAYS HOMMIE? IM RESPONDING TO UR LIL HOMMIE THAT IS TALKING ON UR GUYS BEHALF HOMMIE.....SO TAKE IT HOW U WANNA TAKE IT PLAYA......


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:19 PM~16754025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree all shit talking aside if you dont have shit to hop you should shut your mouth.... :biggrin: 

And if you dont even have a lowrider you should not really talk at all...........


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 07:16 PM~16753999
> *Y U CUMING AT ME SIDE WAYS HOMMIE? IM RESPONDING TO UR LIL HOMMIE THAT IS TALKING ON UR GUYS BEHALF HOMMIE.....SO TAKE IT HOW U WANNA TAKE IT PLAYA......
> *


Not at all Homie. That person is not talking on our behalf.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16753946
> *The Yellow sticker that says: "PHOENIX RIDERZ".
> 
> Yes it is a double and you know it but you like to talk shit.  It's all good.  Why don't we just let owner's do the talking and we'll kick back and enjoy the hop and have a few beers.  That's what we do. That's what we have always done.  All bullshit aside, we the Phoenix Riderz are friends with Spirit and always will be.  At least that is how everyone that I have asked thinks.
> ...


N WHO THE FUCK SAID ANYTHING BOUT CLUBS HOMMIE? I SAID BLACK TRUCK WITH STICKERS I DO BELEIVE THERE IS MORE THEN 1 STICKER THAT I LAST COUNTED...SO ABOUT THE CLUBS THING SLO UR ROLL HOMMIE....ITS ABOUT HOPPERS!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 08:22 PM~16754075
> *Not at all Homie.  That person is not talking on our behalf.
> *


SHIT I CANT TELL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Feb 28 2010, 08:22 PM~16754069
> *I agree all shit talking aside if you dont have shit to hop you should shut your mouth.... :biggrin:
> 
> And if you dont even have a lowrider you should not really talk at all...........
> *


LOL....R U GUYS PUTER BANGING ON ME HOMMIE? THATS FUNNY....IM AROUND EVERYWHERE HOMMIE FELL FREE TO STEP UP!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:24 PM~16754098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone had been in cabaret today :biggrin: :biggrin: sup marinate?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:24 PM~16754098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch Shoulda Tapped out!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16754082
> *N WHO THE FUCK SAID ANYTHING BOUT CLUBS HOMMIE? I SAID BLACK TRUCK WITH STICKERS I DO BELEIVE THERE IS MORE THEN 1 STICKER THAT I LAST COUNTED...SO ABOUT THE CLUBS THING SLO UR ROLL HOMMIE....ITS ABOUT HOPPERS!
> *





If it all about hoppers why are you talking.........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Art Buck, BigMandoAZ, STEADYDIPPIN09, locdownmexikan, cutlass.hopper, Riderz-4-Life, INTIMADATOR

Sup Fellas! :wave: You all getting them cars ready for next weekend??
Lets all Rep the Az Side!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Feb 28 2010, 08:26 PM~16754124
> *If it all about hoppers why are you talking.........
> *


IMMA LEAVE IT THIS HOMMIE! U GOT SUMTHING TO SAY TO ME CALL ME HOMMIE OR HOLLA AT ME AT THE SHOW ILL BE THERE!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:19 PM~16754025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16754158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


victim to another cold night! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: TRU CRUIZERS, azmobn06, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, Riderz-4-Life, compita, Knightstalker, cutlass.hopper, INTIMADATOR, Art Buck, STEADYDIPPIN09

sup fellas


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 07:23 PM~16754082
> *N WHO THE FUCK SAID ANYTHING BOUT CLUBS HOMMIE? I SAID BLACK TRUCK WITH STICKERS I DO BELEIVE THERE IS MORE THEN 1 STICKER THAT I LAST COUNTED...SO ABOUT THE CLUBS THING SLO UR ROLL HOMMIE....ITS ABOUT HOPPERS!
> *


That's what I'm trying to tell you Homie. Leave it between the hoppers.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16754154
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


Qvo raul pa cuando wey :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:30 PM~16754184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2010, 07:27 PM~16754142
> *Lunas64, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Art Buck, BigMandoAZ, STEADYDIPPIN09, locdownmexikan, cutlass.hopper, Riderz-4-Life, INTIMADATOR
> 
> Sup Fellas! :wave: You all getting them cars ready for next weekend??
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2010, 07:31 PM~16754194
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: TRU CRUIZERS, azmobn06, PHX CUSTOM TEES, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, Riderz-4-Life, compita, Knightstalker, cutlass.hopper, INTIMADATOR, Art Buck, STEADYDIPPIN09
> 
> ...


Looks like nobody is at Long Wongs!!!! They all are here!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16754082
> *N WHO THE FUCK SAID ANYTHING BOUT CLUBS HOMMIE? I SAID BLACK TRUCK WITH STICKERS I DO BELEIVE THERE IS MORE THEN 1 STICKER THAT I LAST COUNTED...SO ABOUT THE CLUBS THING SLO UR ROLL HOMMIE....ITS ABOUT HOPPERS!
> *


yeah we know what you got and it's not a hopper homie and if you do pull up or shit up homeboy and all the stikers that you talking represent my car club if you got a hopper I'm calling you out right now how about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and the newie that your talking we not even know who the fuck it's get that right peace


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16754213
> *Looks like nobody is at Long Wongs!!!! They all are here!!!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 28 2010, 07:31 PM~16754197
> *Qvo raul pa cuando wey  :biggrin:
> *


i hope soon :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 08:31 PM~16754196
> *That's what I'm trying to tell you Homie. Leave it between the hoppers.
> *


MAN IVE BEEN IN THE GAME TOO LONG TO KNOW U GUYS TAKE IT A LIL TOO SERIOUS HOMMIE....BUT ON THE OTHER HAND UR HOMMIE.....NEEDS TOO SHHHH!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:27 PM~16754142
> *Lunas64, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Art Buck, BigMandoAZ, STEADYDIPPIN09, locdownmexikan, cutlass.hopper, Riderz-4-Life, INTIMADATOR
> 
> Sup Fellas! :wave: You all getting them cars ready for next weekend??
> ...


Hope my ride is ready on time hno: hno: :yessad: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16753946
> *The Yellow sticker that says: "PHOENIX RIDERZ".
> 
> Yes it is a double and you know it but you like to talk shit.  It's all good.  Why don't we just let owner's do the talking and we'll kick back and enjoy the hop and have a few beers.  That's what we do. That's what we have always done.  All bullshit aside, we the Phoenix Riderz are friends with Spirit and always will be.  At least that is how everyone that I have asked thinks.
> ...


took the words out of my mouth


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16754215
> *yeah we know what you got and it's not a hopper homie and if you do pull up or shit up homeboy and all the stikers that you talking represent my car club if you got a hopper I'm calling you out right now how about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and the newie that your talking we not even know who the fuck it's get that right peace
> *


HELLION N CORONA REPRESENTS UR CLUB?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Feb 28 2010, 08:34 PM~16754228
> *i hope soon  :biggrin:
> *


Me 2 ya sabes pa kien lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16754215
> *yeah we know what you got and it's not a hopper homie and if you do pull up or shit up homeboy and all the stikers that you talking represent my car club if you got a hopper I'm calling you out right now how about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and the newie that your talking we not even know who the fuck it's get that right peace
> *


COMPITA JUS SAVE UR SHIT N PULL UP AFTER THE SHOW HOMMIE! U KNO THIS A WEEK AHEAD OF TIME....SO IT IS WAT IT IS!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16754246
> *HELLION N CORONA REPRESENTS UR CLUB?
> *


what it's wrong with that,because i got them in a single pump that it's out there every weekend represent


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[/img]


----------



## AZShorty (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 07:42 PM~16753570
> *OK NEWBIE FIRST YEAR IN LOWRIDING N UR RUNNING UR MOUTH....HMMMMM....JUS KICK BACK N STOP POSTING TWICE!
> *



you got that wrong, i am not a newbie i been on the lowriding more than you think i just been kicking it back like you said and enjoying the show


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:30 PM~16754184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me she will be there at the show Marinate! Haha


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:37 PM~16754276
> *COMPITA JUS SAVE UR SHIT N PULL UP AFTER THE SHOW HOMMIE! U KNO THIS A WEEK AHEAD OF TIME....SO IT IS WAT IT IS!
> *


you still got a week to fix if it breaks homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 28 2010, 07:40 PM~16754312
> *Please tell me she will be there at the show Marinate! Haha
> *


Where you been!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 28 2010, 08:38 PM~16754290
> *what it's wrong with that,because i got them in a single pump that it's out there every weekend represent
> *


I REALLY DONT UNDERSTAND UR MESSAGE HOMMIE...COME CORRECT! HEY BY THE WAY DID U WIN THE HOP LAST NITE? HEARD U WAS CRYING ABOUT THE PRIZE MONEY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: childsplay69, TRU CRUIZERS, cutlass.hopper, Art Buck, BigMandoAZ, RedDog, Riderz-4-Life, neto 65, compita, PHX CUSTOM TEES, INTIMADATOR, Cadi4life, Knightstalker, thestrongsurvive, locdownmexikan, azmobn06, AZShorty


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:44 PM~16754376
> *
> 
> 
> ...





YIKES :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DAMM AZ SIDE IS PACKED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:44 PM~16754376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MARINATE.................Hookin the Az Side up When BIG RICH and BIG BEN are chillin!!!!! :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## AZShorty (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16754082
> *N WHO THE FUCK SAID ANYTHING BOUT CLUBS HOMMIE? I SAID BLACK TRUCK WITH STICKERS I DO BELEIVE THERE IS MORE THEN 1 STICKER THAT I LAST COUNTED...SO ABOUT THE CLUBS THING SLO UR ROLL HOMMIE....ITS ABOUT HOPPERS!
> *




I am not speaking for anyone hommie, i do speak for myself. and as far I as know the only black truck that was at long wongs was the truck with the YELLOW STICKER THAT SAYS PHOENIX RIDERZ, and yes I was there. Like I said before i been on lowrider shows for many years


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 08:41 PM~16754331
> *Where you been!
> *


Saving up to fix the cutty... plus fixing lennys impala so we can take it to mikes tomorrow.. how y'all been.. ill buy you guys some beers at show


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:41 PM~16754334
> *I REALLY DONT UNDERSTAND UR MESSAGE HOMMIE...COME CORRECT! HEY BY THE WAY DID U WIN THE HOP LAST NITE? HEARD U WAS CRYING ABOUT THE PRIZE MONEY
> *


I DON'T FUCKEN NEED THE MONEY HOMIE,THATS WHY I'M CALLING YOU OUT IF IT BREAKS I GOT THE MONEY TO FIXED HOMIE AND WHAT THEY SAY THAT IT'S A HOP AND LAST MINUTE CANCELED WHEN THEY KNOW THAT IT'S A SHOW THAT FOLLOWING WEEKEND :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, RedDog, compita, BigMandoAZ, thestrongsurvive, locdownmexikan, Cadi4life, PHXROJOE, AZShorty, childsplay69, auggie_97tc, INTIMADATOR, azmobn06, Riderz-4-Life, *Knightstalker*, cutlass.hopper

Knightstalker must be catchin up on the thread!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:49 PM~16754447
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:50 PM~16754468
> *
> 
> 
> ...






COUGAR


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 28 2010, 08:51 PM~16754478
> *COUGAR
> *


CHUUCH


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:52 PM~16754504
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YOU AINT DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:52 PM~16754504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: auggie_97tc, AZShorty, locdownmexikan, Cadi4life, 62wildcat, Lunas64, childsplay69, RC6DEUCE, Riderz-4-Life, INTIMADATOR, JM0NEY, PHX CUSTOM TEES, RedDog, BigMandoAZ, PHXROJOE, azmobn06, Knightstalker, cutlass.hopper


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:54 PM~16754532
> *
> 
> 
> ...





BIG OL PAAN ORALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:52 PM~16754504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a tittie showing midget?? Man you really do have every kind of porn pics huh


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:58 PM~16754605
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: :0 :thumbsup: :worship: hno: :h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:59 PM~16754629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

OK everybody how many beers next weekend???????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:54 PM~16754532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Feb 28 2010, 09:03 PM~16754686
> *OK everybody how many beers next weekend???????
> *


DID I HERE "JOE'S" BUYING ALL THE BEERS??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 28 2010, 09:05 PM~16754715
> *DID I HERE "JOE'S" BUYING ALL THE BEERS??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


LOL OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LMAO


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 28 2010, 09:05 PM~16754715
> *DID I HERE "JOE'S" BUYING ALL THE BEERS??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Black86Cutty, OGPLAYER, AZShorty, cutlass.hopper, sp1293060, Teamblowme602, MANDOS69C/10, childsplay69

DAMN WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up art? :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2010, 08:36 PM~16755224
> *What up art? :wave:
> *


Hi OG. Not much just kickin it.  Gonna be a long week.... waiting for the big show


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16754246
> *HELLION N CORONA REPRESENTS UR CLUB?
> *


NOPE. THAT IS ALL ME HOMIE. I DECIDED WHAT WAS GOING ON THE TRUCK.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 09:39 PM~16755268
> *Hi OG.  Not much just kickin it.   Gonna be a long week.... waiting for the big show
> *



COOL I BET IT'S GONNA BE A LONG WEEK.. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Feb 28 2010, 09:41 PM~16755300
> *NOPE. THAT IS ALL ME HOMIE. I DECIDED WHAT WAS GOING ON THE TRUCK.
> *


UR LATE HOMMIE EVERTHING IS TAKEN CARE OF!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:47 PM~16755386
> *UR LATE HOMMIE EVERTHING IS TAKEN CARE OF!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:49 PM~16754449
> *Lunas64, RedDog, compita, BigMandoAZ, thestrongsurvive, locdownmexikan, Cadi4life, PHXROJOE, AZShorty, childsplay69, auggie_97tc, INTIMADATOR, azmobn06, Riderz-4-Life, Knightstalker, cutlass.hopper
> 
> Knightstalker must be catchin up on the thread!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was on my phone TATA... can't post too much when I'm on there :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:59 PM~16754629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!! :wow: :dunno:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

I Want $200. Any Questions AZ Familia PM Me Thx,Danny


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 28 2010, 08:54 PM~16754531
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


PINCHE PAISA I KNEW U WERE A COCHINO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

QUE ONDA LUIS :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 27 2010, 01:30 PM~16742746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice big rich!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 07:28 PM~16744992
> *THE SHOW IS PRETTY GOOD...ENJOYING THE $2 CORONAS AND THE STRIPPERS :boink: :boink: COMPITA IS WAITING FOR ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO PULL UP AND HOP!!!!
> *


i had a good ass time too, left faded!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Feb 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16745938
> *Much love and respect from the entire STEADY DIPPIN CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


damn bro sorry to hear that, my prayers go out to all the family and the steady dippin family also!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 27 2010, 09:30 PM~16746058
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> May he ride in peace
> *


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746070
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTED TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


:0:0 there were alot of people in line for the burgers!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16746074
> *WE WERE SUPPOSE TO MEET UP WITH HIM TODAY AT THE SHOW AND SHINE BUT COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE AS SOON AS WE GET THEM i WILL HIT YOU UP..
> *


i seen his ass at the show saturday night and he didnt say anything!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 28 2010, 06:12 AM~16748441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn mikey that looks tight bro!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Feb 28 2010, 11:39 AM~16749844
> *whats up AZ?
> i am new to this forum and to the lowrider world.
> just wanned to say whats up.
> *


welcome to AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2010, 12:46 PM~16750271
> *:biggrin:
> It was fun! :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16753955
> *No sure I'm waiting on davinci hope is done in time  :biggrin:
> *


que le fuck???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:19 PM~16754025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you were all over the caberet huh!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:25 PM~16754119
> *Bitch Shoulda Tapped out!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


jajajajajajaja :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16754239
> *Hope my ride is ready on time  hno:  hno:  :yessad:  :x:
> *


oh shut up already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:46 PM~16754406
> *MARINATE.................Hookin the Az Side up When BIG RICH and BIG BEN are chillin!!!!! :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 1 2010, 01:10 AM~16757815
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels
> :wave:
> *


hello how are you doing???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sent you a PM Bernard... :biggrin: 


































don't know if the pics came thru...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 1 2010, 01:41 AM~16757944
> *Sent you a PM Bernard... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who the hell is bernard?????? lol :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah they came through!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 01:45 AM~16757958
> *who the hell is bernard??????  lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yeah they came through!!!!
> *


Un baboso ke parece rinoceronte pero camina con dos patas :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Feb 28 2010, 10:52 AM~16749558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 01:30 AM~16757904
> *i had a good ass time too, left faded!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BEN :wave: YEAH IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TIME :thumbsup: I LEFT FADED AND FEELING X-RATED :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 01:33 AM~16757918
> *:0:0 there were alot of people in line for the burgers!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Mmmmmmmmmm......BURGERS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 08:47 AM~16759309
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


:wave: WHAT UP MIKE uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 08:59 AM~16759395
> *:wave: WHAT UP MIKE uffin: :biggrin:
> *


FEELIN' GOOD. IMPALA ALMOST READY. :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH I HAD A ELEC FIRE. :angry: THANKS TO AL'S BUDLITE IT DIDNT GET TO BAD. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 07:09 AM~16758780
> *Un baboso ke parece rinoceronte pero camina con dos patas  :biggrin:
> *


orale como un pinchi enano retardado cara de mongolito que tiene brazos de t-rex que no alcansa razcarse los guevos!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 08:50 AM~16759336
> *WHAT UP BEN :wave: YEAH IT WAS A REALLY GOOD TIME :thumbsup: I LEFT FADED AND FEELING X-RATED :naughty:
> *


jajajajaja jack off time huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 08:55 AM~16759365
> *:biggrin:  Mmmmmmmmmm......BURGERS!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 10:26 AM~16760003
> *FEELIN' GOOD. IMPALA ALMOST READY. :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH I HAD A ELEC FIRE. :angry:  THANKS TO AL'S BUDLITE IT DIDNT GET TO BAD. :biggrin:
> *


it would've been a technical foul to waste beer but that was for a good cause!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Teamblowme602 whats up frank??? i heard my brothers car came out clean as hell, i seen a couple of pics without the panels, do you dave some of it all ready???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:41 AM~16760122
> *it would've been a technical foul to waste beer but that was for a good cause!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THE CAR SMELLS LIKE BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 10:42 AM~16760136
> *:wave:
> *


hey homie i'm surprised your not in the sexy chola thread!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 10:43 AM~16760146
> *NOW THE CAR SMELLS LIKE BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


perfect!!!! going with a bud light theme??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 10:26 AM~16760003
> *FEELIN' GOOD. IMPALA ALMOST READY. :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH I HAD A ELEC FIRE. :angry:  THANKS TO AL'S BUDLITE IT DIDNT GET TO BAD. :biggrin:
> *


glad u got the fire out carnal!

:worship: Bud Light!!!!! 



Mans Best friend for so many reasons!!!

:roflmao: 


Art :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:45 AM~16760162
> *perfect!!!! going with a bud light theme???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




mans best friend for so many reasons!!!! :worship: 





Art :loco:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:44 AM~16760153
> *hey homie i'm surprised your not in the sexy chola thread!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, you saw that huh :biggrin: that mofo is fuckin stupid


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 1 2010, 10:45 AM~16760162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall know whats up! Drinkability :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Qvo Az Side


Jus passin thru doin the monday mornin saluda to all the Az Siders!

And lookin forward to seein ALL of AZ side at the lowrider show!!!!


And Hope todos have a good week!















Art :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 10:26 AM~16760003
> *FEELIN' GOOD. IMPALA ALMOST READY. :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH I HAD A ELEC FIRE. :angry:  THANKS TO AL'S BUDLITE IT DIDNT GET TO BAD. :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 DAMN THAT SUCKS ABOUT THE ELECTRICAL FIRE...BUT AT LEAST THE CAR IS OKAY AND NOT BURNED UP :thumbsup: QUE NO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2010, 10:48 AM~16760177
> *mans best friend for so many reasons!!!!  :worship:
> Art :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:39 AM~16760112
> *orale como un pinchi enano retardado cara de mongolito que tiene brazos de t-rex que no alcansa razcarse los guevos!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 10:51 AM~16760201
> *haha, you saw that huh :biggrin: that mofo is fuckin stupid
> *


yeah i seen that!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 11:01 AM~16760261
> *:0 :cheesy: NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:01 AM~16760265
> *yeah i seen that!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 11:02 AM~16760269
> *  :biggrin:
> *


going to the show???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 10:58 AM~16760243
> *:0 :0 DAMN THAT SUCKS ABOUT THE ELECTRICAL FIRE...BUT AT LEAST THE CAR IS OKAY AND NOT BURNED UP :thumbsup: QUE NO
> *


i wanted to give it a budlite bath anyways :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:40 AM~16760117
> *jajajajaja jack off time huh!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: :nono: IT WAS MORE LIKE.... :naughty: :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 11:04 AM~16760288
> *i wanted to give it a budlite bath anyways :biggrin:
> *


you better not fuck up and put budlite insted of motor oil!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 11:02 AM~16760269
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 11:04 AM~16760293
> *:angry:  :nono:  :nono: IT WAS MORE LIKE....  :naughty:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


3 minutes of thunder!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 11:04 AM~16760288
> *i wanted to give it a budlite bath anyways :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:06 AM~16760311
> *3 minutes of thunder!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is that how long you soppose to take? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey is that my homie chuck

thats drives a truck

and loves to _ _ _ _??????

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 11:08 AM~16760327
> *Is that how long you soppose to take? :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

you stupid!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:08 AM~16760328
> *hey is that my homie chuck
> 
> thats drives a truck
> ...



Fo sho!! What's up my brotha BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 1 2010, 11:10 AM~16760346
> *Fo sho!! What's up my brotha BEN
> *


chillin homie trying to get ready to go get some work done but cant get off this damn computer!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:09 AM~16760334
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you stupid!!!!
> *


Did you snag that budlight banner?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:06 AM~16760311
> *3 minutes of thunder!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: IT WAS 2 MINUTES OF : :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: AND 1 MINUTE OF :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 11:12 AM~16760362
> *Did you snag that budlight banner?
> *


i'm on it bandito!!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:05 AM~16760299
> *you better not fuck up and put budlite insted of motor oil!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Jus imagine ben if my ride took bud light instead of motor oil..........we'd both have drinking problems!
:roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16760359
> *chillin homie trying to get ready to go get some work done but cant get off this damn computer!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Get to work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 11:12 AM~16760369
> *:biggrin: :yes: IT WAS 2 MINUTES OF : :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue: AND 1 MINUTE OF :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:
> *


thats how you do it!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: you animal!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2010, 11:13 AM~16760376
> *Jus imagine ben if my ride took bud light instead of motor oil..........we'd both have drinking problems!
> :roflmao:
> *


you and your car need AA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 1 2010, 11:14 AM~16760385
> *Get to work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M GOING I'M GOING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'M OUT FOR A LIL BIT!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:14 AM~16760387
> *thats how you do it!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you animal!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 11:06 AM~16760307
> *:wave:
> *


whats up mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 11:03 AM~16760279
> *going to the show???
> *


yessir


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 11:12 AM~16760369
> *:biggrin: :yes: IT WAS 2 MINUTES OF : :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue: AND 1 MINUTE OF :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 10:26 AM~16760003
> *FEELIN' GOOD. IMPALA ALMOST READY. :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH I HAD A ELEC FIRE. :angry:  THANKS TO AL'S BUDLITE IT DIDNT GET TO BAD. :biggrin:
> *



Nice of Al to save the day with his beer. Did he hesitate to use the beer or make out with it before he dumped it? I know how he cherishes every drop. :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Mar 1 2010, 11:44 AM~16760670
> *Nice of Al to save the day with his beer. Did he hesitate to use the beer or make out with it before he dumped it? I know how he cherishes every drop. :roflmao:
> *


I NEVER SEEN A GROWN MY CRY UNTILL THEN :biggrin: J/K


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 01:34 AM~16757920
> *i seen his ass at the show saturday night and he didnt say anything!!!
> *



hahahaha he is still scared from the photo shoot. 2 OG's and a white man at south mountain = 1 scared white man hehehehehe

he thought we were gonna kill him :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Come on we are about making money not killing people


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 12:03 PM~16760851
> *I NEVER SEEN A GROWN MY CRY UNTILL THEN :biggrin: J/K
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Tata Luna = :tears:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 1 2010, 11:07 AM~16760323
> *:wave: :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## marijuanjoe (Jan 28, 2010)

WHATS UP PERROS QUE AY DE NUEVO :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Mar 1 2010, 01:37 PM~16761729
> *WHATS UP PERROS QUE AY DE NUEVO :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


Calm down padrino


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Mar 1 2010, 01:24 PM~16761609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE? HOOK UP PROFILE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS GOOD GATO?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 11:32 AM~16760560
> *yessir
> *


are you guys showing anything??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2010, 12:26 PM~16761069
> *hahahaha he is still scared from the photo shoot. 2 OG's and a white man at south mountain = 1 scared white man hehehehehe
> 
> he thought we were gonna kill him  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Come on we are about making money not killing people
> *


i know huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Mar 1 2010, 01:37 PM~16761729
> *WHATS UP PERROS QUE AY DE NUEVO :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up joe whats crackin homie??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 02:14 PM~16762086
> *are you guys showing anything??
> *


 :nosad: we were going to show jesse's 66 but its not gonna be ready :angry: all the other cars are STILL being built. oh well, next year


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 11:29 AM~16760538
> *whats up mando
> *


uffin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2010, 02:27 PM~16762182
> *uffin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 02:08 PM~16762035
> *WHATS GOOD GATO?
> *


Aki nomas :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:36 PM~16762239
> *Aki nomas  :biggrin:
> *


can you still get me those braceletts?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:36 PM~16762239
> *Aki nomas  :biggrin:
> *


IS "COACH EDITION" ALL SHINED UP AND READY FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Any body have a drivers side door handle for a g-body (inside)??

Hit me up on a PM

Thanks

Termite


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2010, 02:50 PM~16762344
> *can you still get me those braceletts?
> *


Yea playa go by my house when your ready


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:56 PM~16762386
> *Yea playa go by my house when your ready
> *


cool thanks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 02:51 PM~16762353
> *IS "COACH EDITION" ALL SHINED UP AND READY FOR THE SHOW?
> *


 :dunno: I hope :happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:59 PM~16762398
> *:dunno:  I hope  :happysad:
> *


WHAT YOU DOING TO IT?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2010, 03:06 PM~16762449
> *WHAT YOU DOING TO IT?
> *


Lo estan levantando :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 03:48 PM~16762761
> *Lo estan levantando  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2010, 02:56 PM~16762382
> *Any body have a drivers side door handle for a g-body (inside)??
> 
> Hit me up on a PM
> ...


I picked mine up at autozone or checkers like 15 bucks


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 1 2010, 04:18 PM~16763459
> *I picked mine up at autozone or checkers like 15 bucks
> *



"Help section"! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16762170
> *:nosad: we were going to show jesse's 66 but its not gonna be ready :angry: all the other cars are STILL being built. oh well, next year
> *


as long as yoiu guys are doing something


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:56 PM~16762386
> *Yea playa go by my house when your ready
> *


oh shut up!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 02:59 PM~16762398
> *:dunno:  I hope  :happysad:
> *


shut the hell up!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 03:48 PM~16762761
> *Lo estan levantando  :cheesy:
> *


que te dije estupido???? :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 1 2010, 05:37 PM~16763646
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 1 2010, 04:37 PM~16763646
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  'up Homie!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 1 2010, 05:18 PM~16763459
> *I picked mine up at autozone or checkers like 15 bucks
> *


Thanks!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 1 2010, 05:21 PM~16763486
> *"Help section"! :biggrin:
> *


I see now :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 05:41 PM~16763689
> *whats up homie???
> *


  wuttsssssssappining


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 1 2010, 05:41 PM~16763695
> * 'up Homie!
> *


  just looking forward to dis weekend :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2010, 05:29 PM~16763559
> *as long as yoiu guys are doing something
> *


slowly but surely homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Who is all showing this weekend ?? :0


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

from lowrider style car club az. old members and new members we give are condolences to his family and thoughts,prayers to STEADYDYIPPING09 CAR CLUB ARIZONA.


luna64,phx custom tees,art buck,big mandoaz,STEADYDIPPING 09,locdownmexikan,cutiass.hopper,riderz-4-life,intimadator


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Identity will be there!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELL YA!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2010, 08:32 PM~16765897
> *Identity will be there!!!!
> *


MANDO!!!who from identity is going to enter the chicken wing eat contest!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO GOT DOWN ON THIS FLYER...looks TIGHT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 1 2010, 08:36 PM~16765943
> *MANDO!!!who from identity is going to enter the chicken wing eat contest!!!!
> *



ME! Maybe Rick and Rudy too.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 1 2010, 08:40 PM~16765995
> *MANDO GOT DOWN ON THIS FLYER...looks TIGHT!
> *


Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Good looking out on the flyer mando.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 11:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS DOPE MANDITO!! GOOD WORK!
P


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hop to see everybody there! :h5: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice o :biggrin:  on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766769
> *Nice o :biggrin:      on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop  :cheesy:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766769
> *Nice o :biggrin:      on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZShorty (Feb 28, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2010, 08:32 PM~16765897
> *Identity will be there!!!!
> *


NICE TOCAYO U GOT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2010, 09:25 PM~16766701
> *
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766769
> *Nice o :biggrin:      on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop  :cheesy:
> *


pinche gato te gusta que aquel guey te diga chingaderas verdad?????? :biggrin: 

but it's funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollerz Only will b there :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766769
> *Nice o :biggrin:      on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop  :cheesy:
> *


:0 :wow:  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Quema mucho el sol :nicoderm:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive+Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You better run amd hide Big Ben is Looking For You!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Dope Flyer!
*Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn looks like its gonna be a good one this weekend! :wow: 



> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 2 2010, 12:39 AM~16769033
> *Damn looks like its gonna be a good one this weekend! :wow:
> *


DAAM CANT WAIT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16762170
> *:nosad: we were going to show jesse's 66 but its not gonna be ready :angry: all the other cars are STILL being built. oh well, next year
> *


then be ready for the 21st ese hope to see you guys there


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2010, 11:25 PM~16768421
> *Damn  Homie you got down on this flyer   Much Respect To You Always Homie!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You better run amd hide Big Ben is Looking For You!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn ben going to ship you out to china ese they eat GATOS out there lol :0 :sprint: :sprint: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 1 2010, 11:01 PM~16768130
> *Rollerz Only will b there  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 12:49 AM~16769081
> *damn ben going to ship you out to china ese they eat GATOS out there lol :0  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *



hno:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16769054
> *then be ready for the 21st ese hope to see you guys there
> *


QUE ASES JOTOLON :biggrin: COMO DICEN EN AZ SIDE NO **** :biggrin: :biggrin: PURO PEDO QUE ONDA MI PAISA MARCH GONNA BE BUSY 4 THE AZ SIDE CANT WAIT PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 2 2010, 12:56 AM~16769108
> *:biggrin:
> QUE ASES JOTOLON :biggrin: COMO DICEN EN AZ SIDE NO **** :biggrin:  :biggrin: PURO PEDO QUE ONDA MI PAISA MARCH GONNA BE BUSY 4 THE AZ SIDE CANT WAIT PERRO :biggrin:
> *


I know perro busy busy, its koo tough this is what we live for carnal uffin: :yessad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 1 2010, 06:53 PM~16764601
> * wuttsssssssappining
> *


just chillin homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 1 2010, 07:06 PM~16764761
> *slowly but surely homie
> *


hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766769
> *Nice o :biggrin:      on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop  :cheesy:
> *


yeah and after im done i'll go take a shit that looks and smells just like gato, pinchi cara de mierda con ojos de elote!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 12:49 AM~16769081
> *damn ben going to ship you out to china ese they eat GATOS out there lol :0  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *


its ok homie he's just a *PUSSY* cat!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNITY C.C. will be there!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 1 2010, 08:08 PM~16765608
> *Who is all showing this weekend ??  :0
> *


nobody cause they say its going to rain!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:38 AM~16769295
> *hell yeah!!!!
> *


 :h5: so who doing the chicken wing eating contest? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:38 AM~16769297
> *yeah and after im done i'll go take a shit that looks and smells just like gato, pinchi cara de mierda con ojos de elote!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: parecen marido y mujer como se quieren :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 01:41 AM~16769306
> *:h5: so who doing the chicken wing eating contest?  :biggrin:
> *


pon al gato, you know he likes sucking on a bone!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 01:42 AM~16769318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: parecen marido y mujer como se quieren  :happysad:
> *


pues si, yo soy el calson y el es la caca!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:43 AM~16769321
> *pon al gato, you know he likes sucking on a bone!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaalllleeeeeeeeeeeeee too much info I didn't know that gatito is that true cochino :naughty: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 01:45 AM~16769333
> *oooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaalllleeeeeeeeeeeeee too much info I didn't know that gatito is that true cochino :naughty:  :naughty:  :rimshot:
> *


oh yeah bro!!! ask him how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:44 AM~16769327
> *pues si, yo soy el calson y el es la caca!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin ben, so who going to enter the contest from Unity c.c. mikey, pitirijas or you ben


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup smiley :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 01:48 AM~16769340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fuckin ben, so who going to enter the contest from Unity c.c. mikey, pitirijas or you ben
> *


ya te dije que al gato le gusta chupar mas de un hueso al mismio tiempo!!!! cock sucker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:54 AM~16769366
> *ya te dije que al gato le gusta chupar mas de un hueso al mismio tiempo!!!! cock sucker!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck homie people really going to think that gatito gay. Is he?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 01:56 AM~16769374
> *fuck homie people really going to think that gatito gay. Is he?
> *


well they dont call him cum catcher for nothing!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker, smiley_62
whats up fellas???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:57 AM~16769381
> *well they dont call him cum catcher for nothing!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


poor gato he probably tossing and turning :run: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 02:00 AM~16769398
> *poor gato he probably tossing and turning  :run:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *


porque el ***** no lo deja en paz!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 02:01 AM~16769403
> *porque el ***** no lo deja en paz!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck ese ill rather be on your good side you just too much homeboy :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 02:08 AM~16769430
> *fuck ese ill rather be on your good side you just too much homeboy  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:58 AM~16769387
> *Knightstalker, smiley_62
> 
> whats up fellas???
> *




:wave: Aqui nomas homie... :420: :wow: uffin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 2 2010, 02:16 AM~16769457
> *:wave: Aqui nomas homie... :420: :wow: uffin:
> *


sup dawg you going to be here for the show on sunday?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 02:21 AM~16769472
> *sup dawg you going to be here for the show on sunday?
> *



:nosad: Not unless I can win the lottery and say *FUCK WORK...* :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2010, 11:25 PM~16768421
> *Damn  Homie you got down on this flyer   Much Respect To You Always Homie!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You better run amd hide Big Ben is Looking For You!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  hasta ke me va a pagar thanks playa  dile donde vivo


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 05:47 AM~16769653
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> Torta Tuesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 2 2010, 05:49 AM~16769657
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE! TUESDAYS SUCK! JUST AS BAD AS MONDAYS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > Torta Tuesday!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I TAKE BACK THAT LAST COMMMENT. TUESDAYS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> DID ANYONE NOTICE THE SHARK IN THE BACKGROUND???? PROBLY NOT!!!! :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: TETAS TUESDAY!!!! HUUUUUGE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the pics TaTa Luna! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

TORTA TUESDAY EVERYBODY POST THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 05:47 AM~16769653
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!
> *


:biggrin: X2!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS SEÑOR LUNA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16769054
> *then be ready for the 21st ese hope to see you guys there
> *


we're doing all that we can homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

regal85, BigMandoAZ

whats sup homies???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 09:47 AM~16771096
> *regal85, BigMandoAZ
> 
> whats sup homies???
> *


  :wave: Big Ben, you showin the rag on sunday?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> :biggrin: X2!!! :wave:
> [X/quote]
> :biggrin: X3


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 09:47 AM~16771096
> *regal85, BigMandoAZ
> 
> whats sup homies???
> *


What about me :tears:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 AM~16771499
> *What about me  :tears:
> *


YEAH WHAT ABOUT HIM?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 AM~16771499
> *What about me  :tears:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO GATITO :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS BEN(a.k.a. "CABARET KING) :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP MANDO? DID YOU DECIDE ON A COLOR YET?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

lil pit pup shes 7 weeks anybody $40


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 10:55 AM~16771643
> *WHATS UP MANDO? DID YOU DECIDE ON A COLOR YET?
> *


:no:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2010, 08:27 PM~16754150
> *IMMA LEAVE IT THIS HOMMIE! U GOT SUMTHING TO SAY TO ME CALL ME HOMMIE OR HOLLA AT ME AT THE SHOW ILL BE THERE!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 2 2010, 11:30 AM~16771916
> *:no:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hell ya....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 AM~16771499
> *What about me  :tears:
> *


whats up Gato :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 PM~16767951
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up homie!!!

good looking out on that handle I needed.....that piece of shit just broke off :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 2 2010, 12:35 AM~16769012
> *Dope Flyer!
> *Fixed :biggrin:
> 
> ...


X2 FIXED! lol Thx Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GATO & BIGBEN

Im reading the thread and so are you 2 going head to head in the chicken wing contest????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2010, 01:30 PM~16772984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Flyer Carlos! Identity C.C. will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

a couple more great events coming up!!!!

New Image show and Guadalupe!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 1 2010, 08:40 PM~16765995
> *MANDO GOT DOWN ON THIS FLYER...looks TIGHT!
> *




this flyer came out firme!
BAD ASS! MANDO!!!!!


Art :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2010, 09:30 PM~16766769
> *Nice o :biggrin:      on the chiken wing contest can we ask Big Ben not to enter on it is like if you put a radical agains street on a hop  :cheesy:
> *



Que Gaucho!!!!! :roflmao: 

Art :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 2 2010, 12:39 AM~16769033
> *Damn looks like its gonna be a good one this weekend! :wow:
> *


They better flip the car over! Cuz they can't touch AZ!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!! EVERYBODY I HEARD THAT KOBAYASHI IS COMING TO ENTER THE CHICKEN WING EATING CONTEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 12:49 AM~16769081
> *damn ben going to ship you out to china ese they eat GATOS out there lol :0  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *



QUE GAUCHO AGAIN!!!!!

:roflmao: 



I lvoe this bar!


Art :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 2 2010, 12:35 AM~16769012
> *Dope Flyer!
> *Fixed :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Lowrider Style Will Be There!

Art Loks will be there! 




Art :loco:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHOS GOING TO WITH THE CONTEST GATO OR BIGBEN!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:38 AM~16769297
> *yeah and after im done i'll go take a shit that looks and smells just like gato, pinchi cara de mierda con ojos de elote!!!!
> *


AHHHHH HELL NO BIG BEN! 

One less vegetable im gonna be eatin!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


art :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 02:31 PM~16773983
> *WHOS GOING TO WITH THE CONTEST GATO OR BIGBEN!!!!
> *


I want to nominate our big boy............"DANNY BOY".........for our contestant for the wing competition. He has been practicing with carne asada burritos and egg rolls!!!!!!!!!  

Gato and Big Ben better bring it. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2010, 01:40 AM~16769305
> *nobody cause they say its going to rain!!!!
> *




Got a tender roni in cali, san jose, who jus called me and she said that it is pourin like a mofo Big Ben, and u know that shit comes this way to the AZSIDE!


Art :loco:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:31 PM~16773983
> *WHOS GOING TO WITH THE CONTEST GATO OR BIGBEN!!!!
> *


it will be a close one :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 02:31 PM~16773983
> *WHOS GOING TO WITH THE CONTEST GATO OR BIGBEN!!!!
> *


Big Ben may run out of wings......... 

















and eat GATO!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 01:45 AM~16769333
> *oooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaalllleeeeeeeeeeeeee too much info I didn't know that gatito is that true cochino :naughty:  :naughty:  :rimshot:
> *


oh shit TMZ aint got caca on this joint!!!!!




CANTINERO ANOTHER ROUND FOR ALL OF AZ SIDE!!!






NO HOLDS BARRED !!!!


:roflmao: 


Art :loco:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2010, 03:42 PM~16774062
> *Big Ben may run out of wings.........
> and eat GATO!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 2 2010, 03:31 PM~16773983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 2 2010, 03:41 PM~16774054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH! ARE YOU FOOLS CALL MY HOMEBOY FAT? I GOT YOU BEN.
@#%@^% ALL YOU $%^$#^#'S :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 03:49 PM~16774134
> *AHHHHH! ARE YOU FOOLS CALL MY HOMEBOY FAT? I GOT YOU BEN.
> @#%@^% ALL YOU $%^$#^#'S  :biggrin:
> *


NAH he just big boneded :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LIVE ON PAY PER VEIW!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 03:50 PM~16774150
> *LIVE ON PAY PER VEIW!!!
> *


spell check! im right your wrong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thats fucked up Mando :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE THIS FUCKIN BAR!!! THATS THAT SHIT MANDO!!!!!


WE GOT CELEBS IN AZ SIDE!



Art :loco:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:
you forgot to put all proceeds go to OG PLayer hehehehehehehe :biggrin: 

Shit I ain't gonna miss this!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16774020
> *I want to nominate our big boy............"DANNY BOY".........for our contestant for the wing competition.  He has been practicing with carne asada burritos and egg rolls!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gato and Big Ben better bring it. :biggrin:
> *


DANNY BOY get ready homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:52 PM~16774173
> *spell check! im right your wrong!!!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!! THATS WHY YOUR THE SPELLING BEE CHAMP :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out


BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity.............


R U DOWN????????????????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16774234
> *CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out
> BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity and Danny Boy.............
> R U DOWN????????????????
> *



Damn you ain't playing!! :biggrin: Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 2 2010, 04:03 PM~16774248
> *Damn you ain't playing!! :biggrin: Good luck to you all!!!
> *


Im ready!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm going to buy me a video camera for this!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16774234
> *CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out
> BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity.............
> R U DOWN????????????????
> *


i'm down homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 2 2010, 04:05 PM~16774275
> *i'm down homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hell Yeah!!! Who Else????? 

*KFC Card:*

BigMandoAZ
Compita


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME OR NEW MEMBER TO UNITY CC.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 04:06 PM~16774284
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: I aint scared!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:08 PM~16774289
> *:wow:  :wow: I aint scared!!!!
> *


MANDO HAS THE EYE OF THE TIGER!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16774257
> *Im ready!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 04:10 PM~16774299
> *MANDO HAS THE EYE OF THE TIGER!
> *



if i call you out to long wongs it aint for hopping. it will be for chicken wing eating!!! lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

They better have alot of wings!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16774318
> *They better have alot of wings!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:01 PM~16774234
> *CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out
> BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity.............
> R U DOWN????????????????
> *


 I am in!!! Don't let the old man fool you!! Wings n Beers!! What's the wager puto??


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16774313
> *if i call you out to long wongs it aint for hopping. it will be for chicken wing eating!!! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2010, 04:17 PM~16774374
> *I am in!!! Don't let the old man fool you!! Wings n Beers!! What's the wager puto??
> *


Between me and you....................30 PACK BUDLIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking this one empiezen las apuestas 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2010, 04:17 PM~16774374
> *I am in!!! Don't let the old man fool you!! Wings n Beers!! What's the wager puto??
> *


take it easy homie,don't choke (no **** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrinwhit the bones homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 2 2010, 04:19 PM~16774393
> *I'm taking this one empiezen las apuestas
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 04:06 PM~16774284
> *
> 
> 
> ...





sleeper.............................. :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:19 PM~16774390
> *Between me and you....................30 PACK BUDLIGHT!!!!!!!
> *


YOU CANT BET BEER YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO DRINK IT BEFORE YOU START.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 04:24 PM~16774430
> *YOU CANT BET BEER YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO DRINK IT BEFORE YOU START.
> *



thats the only thing worth betting for!!!!!!!!! thats official azside currency


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 2 2010, 04:10 PM~16774305
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Puro wedo,s O.G. they got nada on the RAZA!!


ART :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:01 PM~16774234
> *CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out
> BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity.............
> R U DOWN????????????????
> *


I'm always ready.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 AM~16771499
> *What about me  :tears:
> *


what about me what about me??? no estes llorando pinchi vieja!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2010, 03:42 PM~16774062
> *Big Ben may run out of wings.........
> and eat GATO!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jajajajajaja your funny, i see you got me back for that 3 minutes of thunder joke i made about you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahah thats tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2010, 03:49 PM~16774134
> *AHHHHH! ARE YOU FOOLS CALL MY HOMEBOY FAT? I GOT YOU BEN.
> @#%@^% ALL YOU $%^$#^#'S  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16774234
> *CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out
> BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity.............
> R U DOWN????????????????
> *


were on!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16774258
> *I'm going to buy me a video camera for this!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: It's not kfc, it's sponsered by the best of the west GRANDPA'S PIZZA. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2010, 04:33 PM~16774506
> *I'm always ready.
> *


ok i'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!for reals :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 02:40 PM~16773535
> *Badass Flyer Carlos! Identity C.C. will be there!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, Mando. Definitely looking forward to seeing your clubs lineup. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16774234
> *CHICKEN WINGS CONTEST!!!!!! Im calling out
> BigBen, Gato, Lunas64, Art Buck, Danny Boy, Compita, PHXROJOE, GZKING, Marinate, Rudy & Rick from Identity.............
> R U DOWN????????????????
> *


ok count me in for reals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 02:38 PM~16773515
> *X2 FIXED! lol Thx Homie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2010, 01:30 PM~16772984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS TIGHT CARLOS....GOOD JOB ON THE FLYER HOMMIE!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


100$$$$$ on big ben :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 2 2010, 06:05 PM~16775429
> *100$$$$$ on big ben :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :barf: hno: :no: :nono: :nono:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I WANT IN ON THIS


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Tell em Gato....


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

weather report for sunday

Sunday 
Mostly Cloudy with Showers, High 63°, Low 54° 
50% chance for showers


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

May 15th, Saturday Night Lowrider Show under 
the stars, Fort McDowell Casino Car Show and Concert produced by 
Mega 104.3 and Motorsport Showcase. Vehicle and Bike entry fee is Free to the first 200 entries. Pre-registration and information call (480) 
215-1398. Vendors are welcome, please call for details. Car Hop 
Competition, call to register. Old school Concert scheduled to 
appear featuring Warren G, Tone Loc, Shock G from Digital 
Underground, Rose Royce, and Evelyn champagne King. 1st, 2nd, and 
3rd. Place Class awards and Cash Sweepstakes. Fort McDowell Casino 
and Radisson Hotel located 10 miles northeast of Mesa Arizona. 
Exhibitor Move-in Hours are Friday 4 PM to 8 PM and Saturday 9 AM to 4 PM. 
Show times are Saturday 5 PM to 9 PM. 

Special Discount Radisson Hotel rates for Exhibitors and Car Clubs 
Friday and Saturday Night. Mention Lowrider Code for Discount. 


*This is the same show MEGA 104.3 did last year at the last minute with our help, This year Fort Mcdowell Casino has asked Richard Ochoa of Motorsport Showcase to handle the carshow part of this event this year and MEGA to handle the concert only. 

All the Trophies will be at the show and will be professionaly judge. If you have any questions you can call the number on the bottom of the flyer or you can PM me! 

Motorcycles are welcome!! 

A BIG THANKS TO BIG MANDO FOR THE FLYER DESIGN!!!
Thanks!! 

BQ! *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 2 2010, 06:52 PM~16775947
> *I WANT IN ON THIS
> *


lets do this lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 2 2010, 06:05 PM~16776115
> *weather report for sunday
> 
> Sunday
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

"The Cube" hates the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :rant: :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 2 2010, 06:08 PM~16776160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait Homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

MAJESTICS CC. Pre-Car Show Party Saturday March 6th Renee's Grand Tavern 24th Dr & Grand Ave All Are Welcome For More Info Call Jaime 602-488-7617 Party Starts At 8:00pm till Renee Kicks Us Out. :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:47 PM~16774119
> *JUST FOUND THE FIGHT CARD ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i got 300$ on big ben HE LIKES CHICKEN!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 2 2010, 07:08 PM~16776160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem Homie! Glad to help out! Also Identity C.C. will be there for sure!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 2 2010, 08:16 PM~16777164
> *i got 300$ on big ben HE LIKES CHICKEN!!!
> *


PHXROJOE=(rollerz only phx) IS IN !!!!!!!!!!!!who else state layitlow name and c.c.!!
?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 2 2010, 08:28 PM~16777360
> *PHXROJOE=(rollerz only phx) IS IN !!!!!!!!!!!!who else state layitlow name and c.c.!!
> ?????
> *


Sup Joe, this gonna be a good match up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2010, 08:37 PM~16777435
> *Sup Joe, this gonna be a good match up!!! :biggrin:
> *


its going to be fun and funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

phineox shom whos goin? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 2 2010, 08:46 PM~16777566
> *its going to be fun and funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol you know it! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Mar 2 2010, 04:27 PM~16774453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: my daughter is betting 18 on gato remember at the identity show he kept saying 18 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 2 2010, 09:12 PM~16778029
> *:happysad:
> *


'sup homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP OG PLAYER :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16778357
> *'sup homie
> *


AQUI NO MAS EN LA CASA MIRANDO UN PELICULA  :drama:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 2 2010, 08:33 PM~16778405
> *AQUI NO MAS EN LA CASA MIRANDO UN PELICULA  :drama:
> *


I just wastched "Law Abiding Citizen"...........


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Whasssup Everybody :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Also there will be a $200.00 cash prize to the HIGHEST HOPPER!!!!!! *


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16774020
> *I want to nominate our big boy............"DANNY BOY".........for our contestant for the wing competition.  He has been practicing with carne asada burritos and egg rolls!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gato and Big Ben better bring it. :biggrin:
> *


 ja ja ja ja........ u ass.......art buck...lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 2 2010, 07:08 PM~16776160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AZ SIDE JUST KEEPS POPPIN HEL YA


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16778358
> *WHAT UP OG PLAYER :wave:
> *



:biggrin: What up? Just chillin looking at sum old barrio magazines I found unpacking from 1995. It has pics of when Tim was in majestics


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16778357
> *'sup homie
> *


sup compita como estas homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 2 2010, 10:32 PM~16779271
> *Whasssup Everybody :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! I CAN'T SLEEP. TIME TO WORK ON THE RAG :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2010, 02:53 AM~16781500
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! I CAN'T SLEEP. TIME TO WORK ON THE RAG :biggrin:
> *


Damn Homey, Thats Dedication!!

Me? I woulda Woke up the ole lady!!! :boink: :boink: :naughty: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 3 2010, 01:35 AM~16780878
> *sup homie :biggrin:
> *


whats good Puppet


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 05:32 AM~16781853
> *Damn Homey, Thats Dedication!!
> 
> Me? I woulda Woke up the ole lady!!! :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2010, 09:38 PM~16778487
> *I just wastched "Law Abiding Citizen"...........
> *


WHAT UP ART :wave: THAT MOVIE IS REALLY GOOD :thumbsup: THE CRAZY PART THAT MADE ME JUMP WAS WHEN THAT CELL PHONE KILLED THAT JUDGE! :0 hno: :wow: :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 3 2010, 12:24 AM~16780433
> *:biggrin:  What up? Just chillin looking at sum old barrio magazines I found unpacking from 1995. It has pics of when Tim was in majestics
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2010, 03:53 AM~16781500
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! I CAN'T SLEEP. TIME TO WORK ON THE RAG :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin: :wave: WHAT UP MIKE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 06:32 AM~16781853
> *Damn Homey, Thats Dedication!!
> 
> Me? I woulda Woke up the ole lady!!! :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :yes:
> *


:biggrin: AWWWW SHIT....IT WOULD HAVE BEEN 3 MINUTES OF THUNDER AT 3 IN THE MORNING!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 3 2010, 08:02 AM~16782793
> *:biggrin: AWWWW SHIT....IT WOULD HAVE BEEN 3 MINUTES OF THUNDER AT 3 IN THE MORNING!!!                      :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats 2 minutes!!! get it right!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 3 2010, 08:02 AM~16782793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Homies!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16782793
> *:biggrin: AWWWW SHIT....IT WOULD HAVE BEEN 3 MINUTES OF THUNDER AT 3 IN THE MORNING!!!                      :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's only if he took his blood pressure pills before bedtime!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 2 2010, 06:05 PM~16775429
> *100$$$$$ on big ben :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2010, 07:25 PM~16776386
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> "The Cube" hates the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :rant:  :around:
> *


me too!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:43 PM~16776667
> *MAJESTICS CC. Pre-Car Show Party Saturday March 6th Renee's Grand Tavern 24th Dr & Grand Ave All Are Welcome For More Info Call Jaime 602-488-7617 Party Starts At 8:00pm till Renee Kicks Us Out. :h5:
> *


text me the address!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 2 2010, 08:16 PM~16777164
> *i got 300$ on big ben HE LIKES CHICKEN!!!
> *


your not allowed to enter cause you were born with a hot wing in your mouth!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Mar 2 2010, 08:52 PM~16777657
> *phineox shom whos goin? :biggrin:
> *


dont know but i do know who should go back to school!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 2 2010, 09:17 PM~16778114
> *I know  :biggrin:
> :biggrin: my daughter is betting 18 on gato remember at the identity show he kept saying 18 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and he still didnt win!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 06:32 AM~16781853
> *Damn Homey, Thats Dedication!!
> 
> Me? I woulda Woke up the ole lady!!! :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :yes:
> *


rain and thunder in your forecast!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2010, 11:12 AM~16784141
> *your not allowed to enter cause you were born with a hot wing in your mouth!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: don't your family own a couple chicken plantation's foster farm ass *****


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Mar 2 2010, 07:43 PM~16776667
> *MAJESTICS CC. Pre-Car Show Party Saturday March 6th Renee's Grand Tavern 24th Dr & Grand Ave All Are Welcome For More Info Call Jaime 602-488-7617 Party Starts At 8:00pm till Renee Kicks Us Out. :h5:
> *


RENEE is cool ass peeps!!! Tell her Dee said what's up!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 3 2010, 01:43 PM~16785343
> *:wow:  :wow: don't your family own a couple chicken plantation's  foster farm ass *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 09:47 AM~16783208
> *Thats 2 minutes!!! get it right!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


:0 OH REALLY....YOU'RE A "2 MINUTE" BROTHA (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Mar 3 2010, 09:52 AM~16783259
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: YOOOOOOOOOO SERRRRRGIOOOOO!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 3 2010, 09:57 AM~16783303
> *What up Homies!!!! :biggrin:
> *


'SUP :nicoderm:


















:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 3 2010, 11:09 AM~16784080
> *j
> That's only if he took his "VIAGRA" pills before bedtime!
> *


  FIXED! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 3 2010, 01:43 PM~16785343
> *:wow:  :wow: don't your family own a couple chicken plantation's  foster farm ass *****
> *


:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE ROLLO GATO :wave: YA ESTA LISTO EL CADDY? :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

anybody need rims 500 like new


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2010, 11:11 AM~16784114
> *me too!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME 3


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 06:32 AM~16781853
> *Damn Homey, Thats Dedication!!
> 
> Me? I woulda Woke up the ole lady!!! :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :yes:
> *


MY OLD LADY IS MAD AT ME? I'M GIVING TO MUCH ATTN TO THE CAR!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 3 2010, 08:58 AM~16782768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS NOTHING TO SMILE ABOUT. I WANT TO LEAVE MY TOP DOWN  
:boink: :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 3 2010, 08:55 AM~16782744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 3 2010, 01:43 PM~16785343
> *:wow:  :wow: don't your family own a couple chicken plantation's  foster farm ass *****
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: and your family is our best customer chicken eating mofo!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2010, 04:29 PM~16786682
> *
> 
> THAT SHIT IS NOTHING TO SMILE ABOUT. I WANT TO LEAVE MY TOP DOWN
> ...


thats not what i was talking about..... i was talking about Al and the thunder going on in his bedroom!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 3 2010, 01:33 AM~16780862
> *sup compita como estas homie
> *


'sup homie, aqui nomas getting ready for the show y tu que rollo,listo para el 21 o que?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

compita, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Maricoparider


whats up homies???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

****team corona*** :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2010, 06:08 PM~16787666
> *compita, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Maricoparider
> whats up homies???
> *


wats krakin BIG BEN.....


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2010, 01:30 PM~16772984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Good Show !


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: Qvo BEN !


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2010, 06:08 PM~16787666
> *compita, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Maricoparider
> whats up homies???
> *


wassssaaaaappppeeeeennnniiiign BIG BEN que rollo homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2010, 06:08 PM~16787672
> *****team corona***  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: tu sabes homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 26 2010, 01:03 PM~16734354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 3 2010, 06:54 PM~16788092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*What Ben looked like as a baby when he saw the babysitter walk in the door with chicken wings!!!!!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Az Side!! Jus got back from Grennway HS, My son had a baseball game. He hit a double and played good D

Proud Dad!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, Teamblowme602, PHX CUSTOM TEES
Sup Frank, I hear you have my Homie Rudy's MC in the shop!!!
We may have a Hopper in Identity!!! LOL!!
I know you are gonna take care of him Bro, Thanks!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 3 2010, 12:35 AM~16780878
> *sup homie :biggrin:
> *


chillin :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 07:32 PM~16788483
> *'Sup Az Side!! Jus got back from Grennway HS, My son had a baseball game. He hit a double and played good D
> 
> Proud Dad!! :biggrin:
> *



What up Al? :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 3 2010, 07:37 PM~16789204
> *What up Al?  :wave:
> *


'Sup OG Tripple O Gizzle!! How r u? Gettin ready fo the sho!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2010, 08:57 PM~16789518
> *'Sup OG Tripple O Gizzle!! How r u? Gettin ready fo the sho!
> *


I'm good just chillin. :biggrin: That's cool good luck at the show!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16787654
> *'sup homie, aqui nomas getting ready for the show y tu que rollo,listo para el 21 o que?
> *


simon homie its going to be chingon so a quien le vas para el chicken wing eatn contest al gato o al ben :biggrin: ya se estan tomando apuestas


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2010, 07:31 AM~16782101
> *whats good Puppet
> *


nun ese just trying to get this regal ready for the show I wish I had more time bro hno: hno:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 3 2010, 10:23 PM~16790848
> *simon homie its going to be chingon so a quien le vas para el chicken wing eatn contest al gato o al ben :biggrin:  ya se estan tomando apuestas
> *


who do you think!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16790955
> *who do you think!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: you tell me ese and who the chosen 1 from your club ese


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 3 2010, 10:31 PM~16790984
> *:dunno:  :dunno: you tell me ese and who the chosen 1 from your club ese
> *


it's going to be between ART BUCK OR DANNY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16791104
> *:420: :sprint:
> *


 :wave: uffin: :run: :sprint: 'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16791109
> *it's going to be between ART BUCK OR DANNY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok I think Art should put it down . how bout Identity I wana say tata luna but he might be too old for that :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 3 2010, 07:45 PM~16788615
> *chillin  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


sup homie hey are you going to enter the chicken wing eatn contest? :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16790963
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wave:
> *



:wave: What up? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 3 2010, 06:11 PM~16787699
> *wats krakin BIG BEN.....
> *


chillin homie just trying to get ready for this show!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 3 2010, 06:15 PM~16787740
> *:wave: Qvo BEN !
> *


aqui nomas homie busy like hell!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: thats a good thing!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 3 2010, 06:24 PM~16787829
> *wassssaaaaappppeeeeennnniiiign BIG BEN que rollo homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


que onda loco como estas bro???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 3 2010, 06:25 PM~16787842
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: tu sabes homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pues si!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 3 2010, 07:15 PM~16788302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin: 
Mar 6 Saturday 
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s. 
Mar 7 Sunday 
Occasional showers possible. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the mid 40s.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 06:43 AM~16793234
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> Mar 6  Saturday
> Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 07:23 AM~16793680
> *
> *


WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 3 2010, 10:43 PM~16791130
> *:wave:  uffin:  :run:  :sprint: 'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Mar 3 2010, 06:32 PM~16788483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I'm there! I love wings! Especially from Grandpa's Pizza - West SIDE!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 4 2010, 08:49 AM~16794272
> *Hell yeah! I love baseball!!!!!  My young boys are starting T-ball and Little League this week!
> :biggrin: I'm there!  I love wings! Especially from Grandpa's Pizza - West SIDE!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


ok so far art buck,big ben,gato,big mando,and myself are down for the contest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who else i need to know my competition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2010, 02:30 AM~16792719
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*no your fucked* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 05:43 AM~16793234
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> Mar 6  Saturday
> Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 4 2010, 09:53 AM~16794728
> *
> no your fucked :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Mar 4 2010, 10:33 AM~16795523
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


'sapponing!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Mar 4 2010, 11:33 AM~16795523
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2010, 10:51 AM~16795180
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




BIG BEN CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE!!


do you think the winner of the hot wing contesat is gonna be like this!!!!!!



i got my money on u Ben!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/txqiwrbYGrs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/txqiwrbYGrs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT UP BROTHERS IM STILL IN AKRON OHIO FREZZING MY FUCKING ASS WORKING IF I MAKE IT TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND I WILL BE ON THE LAST FLIGHT OUT FRIDAY NITE GET BACK TO PHOENIX AROUND 2:00AM AND GET THE THE CADDY READY IN A COUPLE OF HOURS JUST IN TIME FOR THE MOVE IN I HOPE


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

OH YEA GATO WILL WIN THE WING EATING CONTEST CAUSE ALL WE NEED TO DO IS TELL HIM THE WINGS CAME OUT OF A MANS ASS AND HIS GONE


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 4 2010, 12:38 PM~16795962
> *BIG BEN CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE!!
> do you think the winner of the hot wing contesat is gonna be like this!!!!!!
> i got my money on u Ben!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 4 2010, 09:38 AM~16794636
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:
> *


OK TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY PRE SHOW PARTY CAR CLUBS CAN WEAR THERE T-SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 4 2010, 08:17 AM~16794031
> *WHAT UP TERMITE :biggrin:
> *


Chilling at home now. Bout to start "washing" the kutty and get some rest. :biggrin: 

Been a long week  

You?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 4 2010, 08:35 AM~16794163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 4 2010, 09:13 AM~16794444
> *ok so far art buck,big ben,gato,big mando,and myself are down for the contest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!who else i need to know my competition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



COUNT ME IN HOMIE SMILEY602 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 4 2010, 02:53 PM~16797041
> *COUNT ME IN HOMIE SMILEY602 :biggrin:
> *


whats up smiley.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 02:34 PM~16796870
> *chillin :biggrin:
> wings are the bomb there :biggrin: -No West Side for me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> :0  :0
> *


:biggrin: ES TODO BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16797267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2010, 03:10 PM~16797149
> *
> *


:biggrin: WA'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 02:50 PM~16797014
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: READY FOR A BUD LIGHT HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 4 2010, 02:47 PM~16796988
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 4 2010, 03:32 PM~16797334
> *:wave: READY FOR A BUD LIGHT HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


you know it holmes


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

OK!!!!art buck,big ben,gato,big mando,smiley602 and myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who else???chicken!!chicken!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 3 2010, 09:49 PM~16791224
> *sup homie hey are you going to enter the chicken wing eatn contest? :run:  :run:  :drama:
> *


probably not cause then ill have the shits for a week :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16797366
> *probably not cause then ill have the shits for a week :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16797366
> *probably not cause then ill have the shits for a week :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16797366
> *probably not cause then ill have the shits for a week :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


BLOW IT UP!!!!!lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 4 2010, 03:33 PM~16797343
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ONE MORE DAY TO WORK ON THE WIPES!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 4 2010, 01:34 PM~16796870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yet........both of you live on the West Side. Anyway I meant Grandpa's Pizza is on the west side and I love them...... :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 03:53 PM~16798024
> *ONE MORE DAY TO WORK ON THE WIPES!
> *



Whips?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 4 2010, 05:05 PM~16798140
> *Whips?
> *


Wasssup art... are u guys going anywhere on Saturday night


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 04:53 PM~16798024
> *ONE MORE DAY TO WORK ON THE WIPES!
> *


RUSH HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 4 2010, 05:17 PM~16798246
> *RUSH HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 4 2010, 07:23 PM~16799381
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 4 2010, 01:57 PM~16797065
> *whats up smiley.....
> *


BIGRICH how you been homey??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 4 2010, 04:05 PM~16798140
> *Whips?
> *


I think Mikey is gonna Wipe down his Whip!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2010, 07:26 PM~16799409
> *whats up homie???
> *



:wave: Aqui nomas... bout to head into work for the vampire shift :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic ( *4 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Knightstalker


:ugh: hno: hno: :run: :boink:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

luna64 where is everybody???!!!!!!!!!!!! hellOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16797267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Friday for me :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 4 2010, 05:05 PM~16798131
> *:uh: yet........both of you live on the West Side.  Anyway I meant Grandpa's Pizza is on the west side and I love them...... :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I was born on the North
grew up on the South
claim the East
but live in the West :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: 

I like Grandpa's too!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16798222
> *Wasssup art... are u guys going anywhere on Saturday night
> *


I'm not sure.....I'll let you know Sat.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 4 2010, 05:05 PM~16798131
> *:uh: yet........both of you live on the West Side.  Anyway I meant Grandpa's Pizza is on the west side and I love them...... :loco:
> *


 :rant: I PUT "ES TODO BRO" FOR THE "CHILLIN" REPLY FROM MR. T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 4 2010, 05:15 PM~16798222
> *Wasssup art... are u guys going anywhere on Saturday night
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE? HOW YOU BEEN? :wave: I WAS THINKING ABOUT HITTIN UP THE GRAND TAVERN PARTY ON SATURDAY :thumbsup: AND THEN MAYBE SLIDE OVER TO PANTERAS AFTERWARDS :x: :biggrin: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16800002
> *Friday for me :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: WAIT A MINUTE :twak: EVERYDAY IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 4 2010, 05:05 PM~16798140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY WIPES ARE DIRTY!!!!! I NEED TO CLEAN MY WIPES. FOR I CAN CLEAN MY WHIPS WITH THEM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN!!!!THIS HAS BEEN A CRAZY ASS WEEK!!!!!I CANT BELIVE ITS ALMOST FRIDAY!!!!MY BUDLITE GAUGE IS LOW!!!!NEED TO REENERGIZE!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 4 2010, 09:51 PM~16801288
> *ME TOO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: WAIT A MINUTE :twak: EVERYDAY IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


funny


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 4 2010, 09:45 PM~16801198
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE? HOW YOU BEEN? :wave: I WAS THINKING ABOUT HITTIN UP THE GRAND TAVERN PARTY ON SATURDAY :thumbsup: AND THEN MAYBE SLIDE OVER TO PANTERAS AFTERWARDS  :x:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Panteras sounds good... see you guys sat!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 4 2010, 11:39 PM~16802395
> *Panteras sounds good... see you guys sat!
> *


Sup Daniel!!!!

When you guys coming around?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16802387
> *funny
> *


sup termite


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 11:43 PM~16802433
> *Sup Daniel!!!!
> 
> When you guys coming around?
> *


Hey termite... ill see you guys sat at setup.. and lenny will start going to your meetings when his impala is put together.. looking for a trailer so we can get it to mikes house.. I got u guys for a round of beers man!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Mar 4 2010, 11:46 PM~16802458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea homie. you guys koo people. Can't wait to see the impala


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP AZ ANY GOOD TINT SHOPS??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 5 2010, 04:14 AM~16803339
> *WHAT'S UP AZ ANY GOOD TINT SHOPS??
> *


HIT UP BEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Goooood morning AZ!!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2010, 04:44 AM~16803379
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: X2!!! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 5 2010, 07:41 AM~16803910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH RITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP BROTHERS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 5 2010, 09:29 AM~16804646
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 09:37 AM~16804711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 04:53 PM~16798024
> *ONE MORE DAY TO WORK ON THE WIPES!
> *


wipe yo ass *****!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16799667
> *:wave: Aqui nomas... bout to head into work for the vampire shift :banghead:
> *


p/m sent homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2010, 10:24 PM~16801714
> *MY WIPES ARE DIRTY!!!!! I NEED TO CLEAN MY WIPES. FOR I CAN CLEAN MY WHIPS WITH THEM!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you didn't make any sense!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 09:37 AM~16804711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 5 2010, 11:32 AM~16805612
> *wipe yo ass *****!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 4 2010, 02:57 PM~16797065
> *whats up smiley.....
> *



WHATS GOOD BIG RICH 

AND WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Its suppose to rain sunday???? 

:run: :run: :run: 

Yo who ever takes the ( NO ****) pancho's is gonna make a killing...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 5 2010, 01:34 PM~16806405
> *Its suppose to rain sunday????
> 
> :run:  :run:  :run:
> ...




WHAT UP JMANN! U NEVER CAME THRU FOR THE MOVIES! :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 5 2010, 11:32 AM~16805612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT NEED TO MAKE SENSE. I NEED A BEER.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Mar 5 2010, 04:04 PM~16807350
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 04:21 PM~16807458
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2010, 03:34 PM~16807150
> *I DONT NEED TO MAKE SENSE. I NEED A BEER.
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2010, 04:22 PM~16807470
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE?
> *


NUTHIN MUCH MIKE...JUS CHILLIN :420: THE RAG READY FOR THE SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 04:24 PM~16807494
> *NUTHIN MUCH MIKE...JUS CHILLIN :420: THE RAG READY FOR THE SHOW? :biggrin:
> *


PUTTING THE FINAL TOUCHES ON IT TODAY. I MISSING A COUPLE OF CHROME PCS. BUT ITS STILL BAD ASS.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Anyone know of any liquor stores in az, preferably near phoenix, that carry hennessy black? Their site is down 

Thanx!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 04:23 PM~16807472
> *:cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2010, 03:34 PM~16807150
> *I DONT NEED TO MAKE SENSE. I NEED A BEER.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 5 2010, 02:37 PM~16806781
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2010, 03:34 PM~16807150
> *I DONT NEED TO MAKE SENSE. I NEED A BEER.
> *


how about a bud????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2010, 04:30 PM~16807533
> *PUTTING THE FINAL TOUCHES ON IT TODAY. I MISSING A COUPLE OF CHROME PCS. BUT ITS STILL BAD ASS.
> *


:thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE hno:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: so is everybody ready for the show :dunno:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

anybody have an enclosed trailer for hire to transport my vehicle home from show sunday. please pm me.
thnks,
albert


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 5 2010, 07:07 PM~16808836
> *anybody have an enclosed trailer for hire to transport my vehicle home from show sunday. please pm me.
> thnks,
> albert
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 09:18 PM~16809802
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 5 2010, 09:19 PM~16809807
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


'SUP BUDDY BUDDY!!! :420: :420: :420:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16809835
> *'SUP  BUDDY BUDDY!!! :420: :420: :420:
> *


nada aqui nomas buddy buddy y tu?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 5 2010, 09:19 PM~16809813
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE STORE. I BOUGHT THE PLATES, NAPKINS, FORKS AND CUPS FOR TOMORROWS PACHANGA AT THE LRM SHOW :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :werd:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 5 2010, 08:05 PM~16809711
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


come on brandon u know! :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

The ol lady does'nt want me to drink, but she buy's me a 18 pack while buying groceries///// She does'nt mind me going to the LRM show, but She dont want me spending time washing my car... :machinegun: :machinegun: 

Woman can't live with them,,, and you can't live with them...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 5 2010, 11:48 PM~16810636
> *The ol lady does'nt want me to drink, but she buy's me a 18 pack while buying groceries///// She does'nt mind me going to the LRM show, but She dont want me spending time washing my car... :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> Woman can't live with them,,, and you can't live with them...
> *


 :rant: :banghead:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Mar 5 2010, 11:02 PM~16810750
> *:rant:  :banghead:
> *



TU SABES


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 5 2010, 08:07 PM~16808836
> *anybody have an enclosed trailer for hire to transport my vehicle home from show sunday. please pm me.
> thnks,
> albert
> *


ill do it for free if u let me borrow the six four :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

:420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Mar 5 2010, 09:19 PM~16809813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good deal!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 6 2010, 05:01 AM~16811917
> *:biggrin:
> good deal!
> *


Get off the comp and get in line! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hey what up everyone? Just wanna wish everyone good luck tomorrow at the car show..Much luv and respect to you all..See you all tomorrow!!!*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 6 2010, 11:49 AM~16813448
> *Hey what up everyone? Just wanna wish everyone good luck tomorrow at the car show..Much luv and respect to you all..See you all tomorrow!!!
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 6 2010, 04:49 AM~16811906
> *:420:
> *


x2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 6 2010, 11:49 AM~16813448
> *Hey what up everyone? Just wanna wish everyone good luck tomorrow at the car show..Much luv and respect to you all..See you all tomorrow!!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 6 2010, 11:49 AM~16813448
> *Hey what up everyone? Just wanna wish everyone good luck tomorrow at the car show..Much luv and respect to you all..See you all tomorrow!!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:420:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn just started pouring on my side of town. hope all is well at the show :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

A SHOW BEFORE THE SHOW!!!!!! 


:boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THATS ALL FOLKS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2010, 11:39 PM~16817710
> *THATS ALL FOLKS!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: Nice pics  :worship:


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

anybody plan on cruisin after the show tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

fucking weather man. it sucks!!!!
I hate showers! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Pirate_@Mar 7 2010, 08:14 AM~16818820
> *anybody plan on cruisin after the show tonight? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2010, 11:07 PM~16817456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 6 2010, 09:28 PM~16816725
> *  :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Mar 7 2010, 08:58 AM~16818990
> *fucking weather man. it sucks!!!!
> I hate showers! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just stop raining, :cheesy: :cheesy: I'm gonna grab my chanclas, :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: let's go to the show!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_BIG PROPS TO ALAN A LOYAL MEMBER!!!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16823285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE!!!!!!!!
EVERYONE'S AT FRANKS HYDRAULIC'S!!!!!!
NOW!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2010, 08:32 PM~16823366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride came out clean as hell mike :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2010, 07:25 PM~16823285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: 

I wish I had hoochies in my car and a WIN! congrats! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 7 2010, 09:21 PM~16824021
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> 
> I wish I had hoochies in my car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chuck you should change your car club status !  CENTRAL CAR CLUB looking real good out there !!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 7 2010, 08:24 PM~16824058
> *Chuck you should change your car club status !  CENTRAL CAR CLUB looking real good out there !!
> *



i just changed it :biggrin: !! Thx! justin you guys looked bad ass as always! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 6 2010, 08:34 PM~16816250
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



It was nice seeing you at the show today :biggrin: The rain sucked but at least it stopped for a while


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

PICS UP SOON WATING FOR PICS TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Lets go Moni lets go... :h5: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SORRY I DIDN'T GET ANY OF THE HOP!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 7 2010, 10:27 PM~16824707
> *Lets go Moni lets go... :h5:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU KNOW I HAD TO BE OUT THERE AND NOT LET ANY FOOLS TOUCH MY BABY GIRL!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16824718
> *SORRY I DIDN'T GET ANY OF THE HOP!!!
> *




Awww Moni lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 7 2010, 10:29 PM~16824722
> *YOU KNOW I HAD TO BE OUT THERE AND NOT LET ANY FOOLS TOUCH MY BABY GIRL!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Can I hire you as my bodyguard? LOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 7 2010, 10:29 PM~16824724
> *Awww Moni lol
> *



I GOT THERE LATE


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16824734
> *I GOT THERE LATE
> *



LOL Do you have your phone I've been texting you ALLLLLL day..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Mar 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16824731
> *:biggrin: Can I hire you as my bodyguard? LOL
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE TO HIRE ME YOU KNOW I ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK!!!
:machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics OG but i didnt see any of my car  








j/k good pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

AZ shut it down at the Show hop and After hop!! :thumbsup:


----------



## adolph3560 (Feb 18, 2010)

yewh:
seems cool..

:cheesy: :cheesy: 





----------------Amtico Flooring


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 








:wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning Az, Congrats to all the Az Side Winners!!!  
I am tired as hell!!! Still soaked too!!! :uh: 
Clean em Up!! Steady Dippin is next Sunday!! :biggrin: 
Better not Fucken rain either!!!! :0


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Tired and cold. Helping the homies in the rain last night kicked my add especially being up on 3 hours of sleep. Note to self always request Monday after big shows off ! Was worth it though always pleasure helping humble people :h5:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 8 2010, 09:18 AM~16826699
> *Good Morning Az, Congrats to all the Az Side Winners!!!
> I am tired as hell!!! Still soaked too!!!  :uh:
> Clean em Up!! Steady Dippin is next Sunday!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :h5: :yessad: :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 7 2010, 10:21 PM~16824656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pix OG! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 8 2010, 07:28 AM~16826746
> *Tired and cold.  Helping the homies in the rain last night kicked my add especially being up on 3 hours of sleep. Note to self always request Monday after big shows off ! Was worth it though always pleasure helping humble people  :h5:
> *


x64!!! I think the rain and having to deal with all the wiping of the car 5 times for the show didnt help!! I was mad cuz there wasnt any beer!!!  
They did have killer Navajo Tacos tho!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The rain fucked it up for alot of people! I got some outside shot after the rain let up a little! I'll have some pics up on my website tonight!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> The rain fucked it up for alot of people! I got some outside shot after the rain let up a little! I'll have some pics up on my website tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

Thx to all the AZ people for showing love and the AZ ladies for making it memorable. I'll cruise the 68 back soon. Cruisin your streets on a Monday b4 I head to back L.A.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Mar 8 2010, 08:41 AM~16827195
> *Thx to all the AZ people for showing love and the AZ ladies for making it memorable. I'll cruise the 68 back soon. Cruisin your streets on a Monday b4 I head to back L.A.
> *


Sup Art, good seeing you and that badass car again! Take care, see UCE next time around!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 8 2010, 10:07 AM~16827430
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 8 2010, 07:15 AM~16826378
> *Good morning AZ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Mar 8 2010, 09:41 AM~16827195
> *Thx to all the AZ people for showing love and the AZ ladies for making it memorable. I'll cruise the 68 back soon. Cruisin your streets on a Monday b4 I head to back L.A.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Mar 8 2010, 09:41 AM~16827195
> *Thx to all the AZ people for showing love and the AZ ladies for making it memorable. I'll cruise the 68 back soon. Cruisin your streets on a Monday b4 I head to back L.A.
> *


Qvo Art nice 2 see you otra vez bro :h5: call me next time


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to buy this ride for this summer!!! But I think Ill throw some 13's on it!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 10:46 AM~16827747
> *I need to buy this ride for this summer!!! But I think Ill throw some 13's on it!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 09:00 AM~16826905
> *Nice pix OG!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie  
Going to the dub show my daughter gonna represent Just Blazed :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 7 2010, 08:27 PM~16824084
> *i just changed it  :biggrin: !! Thx! justin you guys looked bad ass as always!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on the new club Homie. I did not get a chance to talk to you yet but your car and smiley's car looked real good !!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

WOW! what a tiring weekend!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a cold since Thursday too!!

Oh well...................NEXT show!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 8 2010, 11:10 AM~16828410
> *Congrats on the new club Homie.  I did not get a chance to talk to you yet but your car and smiley's car looked real good !!
> *



Thanks Art. :biggrin: :thumbsup: you guys also looked real good! very nice lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 8 2010, 12:10 PM~16828410
> *Congrats on the new club Homie.
> *


x2 homie! Identity supports you guys 100%


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

congrats to all the az winners out there ....  it was a crazy show .but koll


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

congrats to all the az winners out there ....  it was a crazy show .but kool


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ JUST WANNA SAY CONGRATS TO ALL AZ SIDE WINNERS AND ALSO ALL AZ SIDE CARS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE ARIZONA CANT STOP, WONT STOP.


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nic pics bro thanks for posting my car!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 8 2010, 03:34 PM~16829894
> *:420: :420: :420: :420:
> *


Sup Mando?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2010, 03:25 PM~16829831
> *nic pics bro thanks for posting my car!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got the pics from south mountain where do I send them too. they are still downloading :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 8 2010, 12:10 PM~16828410
> *Congrats on the new club Homie.  I did not get a chance to talk to you yet but your car and smiley's car looked real good !!
> *


Thanks Art! Phoenix Riderz were looking good as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: much props to all the AZ riderz out there. rain or shine AZ TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 8 2010, 11:21 AM~16828494
> *Thanks Art.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: you guys also looked real good! very nice lineup :thumbsup:
> *


Chuck, Congrats on the Club!!! Like the riders say.... making the scene bigger and better!!! Central CC!!! TTT!!!  You and Smiley gonna do big things!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Is that OG Triple OGizzle gettin down like Big Mando!!! :biggrin:
> Model too!!! daaaaaaaam , Mando better step up his game!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 8 2010, 04:43 PM~16830993
> *Chuck, Congrats on the Club!!! Like the riders say.... making the scene bigger and better!!! Central CC!!! TTT!!!  You and Smiley gonna do big things!!
> *



Thanks Luna :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 11:23 AM~16828510
> *x2 homie! Identity supports you guys 100%
> *



Thanks Mando :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 8 2010, 03:26 PM~16830309
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16823285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: NICE PICS MIKE :naughty: CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 8 2010, 03:47 PM~16829990
> *Sup Mando?
> *


NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE...JUS CHILLIN :420: I AM ONE TIRED MO'FO AND I WASN'T EVEN SHOWING ANYTHING :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 7 2010, 09:40 PM~16824258
> *It was nice seeing you at the show today  :biggrin: The rain sucked but at least it stopped for a while
> *


WHAT UP OG PLAYER :wave: IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU ALSO AT THE SHOW. YEAH THE RAIN SUCKED BUT IT WAS WELL WORTH IT :biggrin: VERY NICE PICS YOU POSTED! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Mar 7 2010, 08:48 PM~16823597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS! :biggrin: 
HERE IS ONE OF YOU! :biggrin: GOOD TIMES HOMIE!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 12:23 PM~16828510
> *x2 homie! Identity supports you guys 100%
> *


Thanks Big Mando :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

UNITY CC DOING IT BIG IN 2010


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Mar 8 2010, 05:43 PM~16830993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike... and congrats on your win, you and Unity were looking good homie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

the car show was badass even in the rain it was great 2 finally meet u Al got sum pics of ur ride


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

JAKE AND HIS FIESTA CHONIES :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Video of The Week" is:
The "Lowrider Magazine Car Show- After Show Hop Off "!!!!!
Now up on on our front page!!!!!
Done by the professionals at "Strickly Clowin Productions"!!!!!
[/i] :biggrin: 

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 8 2010, 01:31 PM~16828970
> *congrats to all the az winners out there ....  it was a crazy show .but kool
> *


WHAT UP BILLY :wave: THE EL CAMINO LOOKS REALLY NICE HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup: DID YOU PLACE AT THE SHOW?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16831997
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIE
> THANKS!  :biggrin: CENTRAL C.C. WAS LOOKING GOOD
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FRANK PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN BIG ED.......WE SERVED THEM FOOLS LAST NITE......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

real good pics mike!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

and mikey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup homies how you doing???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16834967
> *whats sup homies how you doing???
> *


FEEEEEEEEEELING RELIEVED AFTER PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR AZ AT THE HOP LAST NIGHT THEM SELL OUTS (GOODTIMERS) DIDNT SHOW UP TODAY THEY RAN OUT OF PHX LAST NIGHT ALL SCARED IN SHIT....LOL


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2010, 03:25 PM~16829831
> *nic pics bro thanks for posting my car!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem hommie, the budweiser sign was a nice look for ur ride..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Mar 8 2010, 06:13 PM~16831248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KARMA IS A MOTHER FUCKER , LMFAO !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 8 2010, 11:16 PM~16835015
> *FEEEEEEEEEELING RELIEVED AFTER PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR AZ AT THE HOP LAST NIGHT THEM SELL OUTS (GOODTIMERS) DIDNT SHOW UP TODAY THEY RAN OUT OF PHX LAST NIGHT ALL SCARED IN SHIT....LOL
> *


shit bro you got the footage of when their shit caught on fire, post that shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2010, 12:00 AM~16835403
> *shit bro you got the footage of when their shit caught on fire, post that shit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey homie where do i send you the pics from south mountain too? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 8 2010, 01:40 PM~16829051
> *WHATS GOOD AZ JUST WANNA SAY CONGRATS TO ALL AZ SIDE WINNERS AND ALSO ALL AZ SIDE CARS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE ARIZONA CANT STOP, WONT STOP.
> *


CONGRATS SMILEY, AND A THANKS POR EL PAROTE. (no ****)
TE DEVO UNA.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16834967
> *whats sup homies how you doing???
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2010, 12:00 AM~16835403
> *shit bro you got the footage of when their shit caught on fire, post that shit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FIRE WORX SHOW BROUGHT TO YOU BY ALEX OF GOODTIMES


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*COME OUT AND SUPPORT A HOMIE AT THE DUB SHOW!!!


<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/myspaceimage-1-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 8 2010, 10:40 AM~16827701
> *Qvo Art nice 2 see you otra vez bro  :h5:  call me next time
> *


I fell asleep Saturday night homie. My usos couldnt even wake me to go out. lol. I needed the rest. got some AZ lovn til 430a on saturday before rollin. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:  AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave: :h5: uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello and Good Morning,

Does anyone know the bolt pattern on a 66 Pontiac Catalina?

Justin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16837715
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave: :h5: uffin:
> *


WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2010, 11:58 PM~16835388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>If you were'nt there.....
Now you will be!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16835508
> *Hey homie where do i send you the pics from south mountain too? :biggrin:
> *


p/m them to me!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 9 2010, 12:40 AM~16835655
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: :wave:
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 9 2010, 09:31 AM~16837878
> *Hello and Good Morning,
> 
> Does anyone know the bolt pattern on a 66 Pontiac Catalina?
> ...


its a 5x4.75 witha n offset of -13 to 15


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16837715
> *BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wave: :h5: uffin:
> *


whats up big homie ready for next weekend???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ben,

Thanks for that as I had been searching it online and found some sites saying 5x4.75 and others saying 5x5. I'm glad its a 4.75 though as one set of rims I like on ebay where 5x4.75. Do you have a website with your rims ,and prices, on it? 

Justin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2010, 10:42 AM~16838429
> *whats up big homie ready for next weekend???
> *


Mar 13 Saturday 
Sunshine. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s. 
Mar 14 Sunday 
Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the mid 50s. 
SOUNDS LIKE TOPLESS WEATHER!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 11:08 AM~16838632
> *Mar 13  Saturday
> Sunshine. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
> Mar 14  Sunday
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2010, 10:40 AM~16838411
> *p/m them to me!!!!
> *



k got to take my daughter to work and I will send them to you as soon as I get back :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I just want to answer the question everyone was asking Alan at the show which was "Were was everyone"? Well Michael was out there showing with him but they separated them. They were out there together at 4am in the morning getting set up. So he wasn alone. Then Gerado president of the Stafford Az Chapter went out there to support him along with the President an Vise president of the San Antonio Chapter. Not to mention Ta Ta Dave, Chuey and Martine of the Glendale Chapter went there to support him. The rest couldn afford it and i was dealing with personal issues. And of coarse everyone was spread out. So he wasn alone.
Much luv to everyone who was concern._ :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 9 2010, 10:59 AM~16838537
> *Ben,
> 
> Thanks for that as I had been searching it online and found some sites saying 5x4.75 and others saying 5x5. I'm glad its a 4.75 though as one set of rims I like on ebay where 5x4.75. Do you have a website with your rims ,and prices, on it?
> ...


na i dont have a website just hit me up and we can talk!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 11:08 AM~16838632
> *Mar 13  Saturday
> Sunshine. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
> Mar 14  Sunday
> ...


oooooohhhh yeeeaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2010, 12:00 PM~16839161
> *k got to take my daughter to work and I will send them to you as soon as I get back :biggrin:
> *


oh ku sounds good!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 09:32 AM~16837893
> *WHAT UP?  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO MIKE :wave: NICE AVATAR HOMIE :wow: READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whassup AZ-siders!!!!

Rain again :biggrin: 

What is everyone doing this weekend???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2010, 10:42 AM~16838429
> *whats up big homie ready for next weekend???
> *


:biggrin: :yes: YUPPERS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 11:08 AM~16838632
> *Mar 13  Saturday
> Sunshine. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the low 50s.
> Mar 14  Sunday
> ...


:0 :0 :0 YOU FORGOT TO SAY....(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 9 2010, 12:58 PM~16839683
> *Whassup AZ-siders!!!!
> 
> Rain again :biggrin:
> ...


'SUP ARRRRRRT BUUUUUUCK :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up, AZ side.... I dont know how to post a craiglist link on here... but there's a 1983 two door cadillac with only 53,000 miles on it and it has an old school air bag set up in it ( no switches) There the second owners, it's perfect inside ..THey have it on there for 3,000 firm, but the dudes ol lady works for me and I can pick it up for 2,500... P.M me if interested >>>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2010, 12:10 PM~16839245
> *na i dont have a website just hit me up and we can talk!!
> *



:biggrin: Big Ben checkout this website ,,,,,,this vato is a homie of mine. 

Maybe He can get u a good price on a website. dont know if u want one but if u do.... check him out!


globalshockwave

And this is one of the websites he maintains,,,,,, i know u will Like this One! 
Hes My homie what can i say! 

:wow: SEXYEYECANDY :wow: 


Art :loco:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2010, 01:17 PM~16839858
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thanks homie for posting this video    

shit happens


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Simon, Hop, breaks, fix it , do it all over again!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 9 2010, 12:04 PM~16839191
> *I just want to answer the question everyone was asking Alan at the show which was "Were was everyone"? Well Michael was out there showing with him but they separated them. They were out there together at 4am in the morning getting set up. So he wasn alone. Then Gerado president of the Stafford Az Chapter went out there to support him along with the President an Vise president of the San Antonio Chapter. Not to mention Ta Ta Dave, Chuey and Martine of the Glendale Chapter went there to support him. The rest couldn afford it and i was dealing with personal issues. And of coarse everyone was spread out. So he wasn alone.
> Much luv to everyone who was concern. :biggrin:
> *


Who asked? :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 12:57 PM~16839673
> *QUE ROLLO MIKE :wave: NICE AVATAR HOMIE :wow: READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?
> *


:biggrinoohhhh yeeaaahhh


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

J_Man,

I think this must be the link you where talking about to the Cadillac in Goodyear.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1632725703.html

Justin


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 9 2010, 10:26 AM~16838317
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>If you were'nt there.....
> Now you will be!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:
> *


*Good looking video Homie!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*COME OUT TO THE DUB SHOW AND SUPPORT A HOMIE!!!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 9 2010, 01:21 PM~16839903
> *:0  :0  :0 thanks homie for posting this video
> 
> shit happens
> *


   IT WAS A VERY BAD NIGHT FOR THE "MAZDA-ROTTI" SUNDAY...QUE NO BUDDY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 01:35 PM~16840046
> *Who asked? :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin: ooohhhh yeeaaahhh
> *


:0 :0 FIXED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 04:25 PM~16841604
> *   IT WAS A VERY BAD NIGHT FOR THE "MAZDA-ROTTI" SUNDAY...QUE NO BUDDY
> *


NOTHING A LIL CORONA CANT FIX!!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 9 2010, 01:42 PM~16840116
> *Good looking video Homie!
> *


X2!!! :biggrin: THAT SHIT WAS :loco: WHEN IT CAUGHT FIRE AND EVERYBODY WAS LIKE  :run: :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 04:28 PM~16841632
> *NOTHING A LIL CORONA CANT FIX!!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:
> *


:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2010, 01:57 PM~16840261
> *COME OUT TO THE DUB SHOW AND SUPPORT A HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin: I DONT DO ANY TAGGING BUT I KNOW THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SEXY EYE CANDY THERE  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16841714
> *WHAT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin: I DONT DO ANY TAGGING BUT I KNOW THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SEXY EYE CANDY THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


What up? Yeah there is always eye candy out at the shows most of the time guys go for just that :biggrin: hahahahaha I am going to take pics and keep an eye on my daughter :biggrin: 
:machinegun:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16841714
> *WHAT UP OG PLAYER :biggrin: I DONT DO ANY TAGGING BUT I KNOW THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SEXY EYE CANDY THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


You should try it, it once used to be a real good stress reliever for me! :biggrin::roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2010, 01:35 PM~16840046
> *Who asked? :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrinoohhhh yeeaaahhh
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 04:30 PM~16841651
> *X2!!! :biggrin: THAT SHIT WAS :loco: WHEN IT CAUGHT FIRE AND EVERYBODY WAS LIKE    :run:  :sprint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


_LOL!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 9 2010, 01:42 PM~16840116
> *Good looking video Homie!
> *


_Coming from you homie.....
Thats a honor!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

whats up phx tee mike


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 9 2010, 04:40 PM~16842431
> *whats up phx tee mike
> *


Mike, they still talking shit on that Hoppin Thread huh??? :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 9 2010, 05:40 PM~16842431
> *whats up phx tee mike
> *


wat up BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG RICH


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN SERVIN ALEX OF GOODTIMES!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME HOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CHECKIN!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*
Also there will be a $200.00 cash prize to the HIGHEST HOPPER!!!!!! *


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 9 2010, 05:03 PM~16842703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I have a question my lowrider canalas.
What do you do when members who been in the club for awhile keep bump heads? I lost acouple members over this shit and need some imput homie's!!!!!
Please PM answers........_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 9 2010, 04:52 PM~16842568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!  :around:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:58 PM~16843298
> *I have a question my lowrider canalas.
> What do you do when members who been in the club for awhile keep bump heads? I lost acouple members over this shit and need some imput homie's!!!!!
> Please PM answers........
> *


SUPPLY THEM WITH HELMETS........... :sprint:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 06:02 PM~16843365
> *SUPPLY THEM WITH HELMETS........... :sprint:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good Input!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 9 2010, 07:05 PM~16843391
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Good Input!!
> *


WAT UP AL....NICE TALKING TO U YESTERDAY AT THE FRANKS HOMMIE!....DID I SEEM LIKE A BULLY THAT EVERYONE SAYS I TEND TO BE?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:02 PM~16843365
> *SUPPLY THEM WITH HELMETS........... :sprint:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, Art Buck, BIGGATO799, Mr.Deluxe, unity1963, gzking, BIGMAZ, CARNALES CAR CLUB
WAT UP ART IT WAS KOO TOO FINALLY MEET UP HOMMIE.........


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 9 2010, 05:58 PM~16843298
> *I have a question my lowrider canalas.
> What do you do when members who been in the club for awhile keep bump heads? I lost acouple members over this shit and need some imput homie's!!!!!
> Please PM answers........
> *



Let 'em go if they want to go. If they want to stay they'll work it out. if that does not work, get the helmets and let them go at it. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 06:13 PM~16843516
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, Art Buck, BIGGATO799, Mr.Deluxe, unity1963, gzking, BIGMAZ, CARNALES CAR CLUB
> WAT UP ART IT WAS KOO TOO FINALLY MEET UP HOMMIE.........
> *


It was good meeting yot too Mike!! Congrats on your wins Homie.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 9 2010, 07:15 PM~16843550
> *It was good meeting yot too Mike!!  Congrats on your wins Homie.
> *


THANX BRO.......SUPRISED U DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 06:16 PM~16843573
> *THANX BRO.......SUPRISED U DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING
> *


Alot of tough compitition out there, it's cool, maybe next time. :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:02 PM~16843365
> *SUPPLY THEM WITH HELMETS........... :sprint:
> *


Oh shit, :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE LUV YOU AZ!!!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:_


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:02 PM~16843365
> *SUPPLY THEM WITH HELMETS........... :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>If you were'nt there.....
Now you will be!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

You know you have good members when they will come over on a tuesday night and help clean your cc ceo's blazer, but you know you have good friends when they go ahead and clean my suburban too!! thanks guys and gals!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 9 2010, 01:38 PM~16840072
> *J_Man,
> 
> I think this must be the link you where talking about to the Cadillac in Goodyear.
> ...


Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 9 2010, 12:59 PM~16839695
> *:biggrin: :yes: YUPPERS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


should be fun!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 9 2010, 01:15 PM~16839843
> *:biggrin: Big Ben checkout this website ,,,,,,this vato is a homie of mine.
> 
> Maybe He can get u a good price on a website. dont know if u want one but if u do.... check him out!
> ...


thanks homie i'll look into it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2010, 04:41 PM~16841756
> *What up? Yeah there is always eye candy out at the shows most of the time guys go for just that :biggrin:  hahahahaha I am going to take pics and keep an eye on my daughter :biggrin:
> :machinegun:
> *


thanks for the pics OG i do appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 9 2010, 06:03 PM~16842703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice big rich, real nice!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:10 PM~16843469
> *WAT UP AL....NICE TALKING TO U YESTERDAY AT THE FRANKS HOMMIE!....DID I SEEM LIKE A BULLY THAT EVERYONE SAYS I TEND TO BE?
> *


YOU BULLY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2010, 12:08 AM~16847001
> *thanks for the pics OG i do appreciate it!!!!
> *



You're welcome i just wish he would have taken more of her and the car..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 9 2010, 06:58 PM~16843298
> *I have a question my lowrider canalas.
> What do you do when members who been in the club for awhile keep bump heads? I lost acouple members over this shit and need some imput homie's!!!!!
> Please PM answers........
> *


WHAT YOU DO IS, BUY 2 TWELVE PACKS OF BUDLIGHT! HAVE THEM BRING ME 1 OF THE TWELVE PACKS. :biggrin: THEN HAVE THEM SIT DOWN A TALK OVER THERE DIFFENCES WHILE DRINKING THE OTHER.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 06:10 PM~16843469
> *WAT UP AL....NICE TALKING TO U YESTERDAY AT THE FRANKS HOMMIE!....DID I SEEM LIKE A BULLY THAT EVERYONE SAYS I TEND TO BE?
> *


Naa Bro, No Bully, Jus need to know who we all are. Now that I know what ur all about, We cool! Now I may have to roll up and do a House Call on your MC!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: We all need to understand the hop game more also. After reading the GT thread. I can see how you all can get defensive about your crew and talk the talk you all do!  Good hangin at Franks!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 10 2010, 06:33 AM~16847982
> *Naa Bro, No Bully, Jus need to know who we all are. Now that I know what ur all about, We cool! Now I may have to roll up and do a House Call on your MC!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: We all need to understand the hop game more also. After reading the GT thread. I can see how you all can get defensive about your crew and talk the talk you all do!  Good hangin at Franks!
> *


ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 10 2010, 08:07 AM~16848416
> *ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK BULLY!!!!! KUST KIDDING HOMIE, I KNOW WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2010, 08:54 AM~16848729
> *OK BULLY!!!!! KUST KIDDING HOMIE, I KNOW WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WA'SAPPNIN BEN :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, coupedup


Click to expand...

*:wave:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 10 2010, 09:32 AM~16849081
> *
> 
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ben you got my rims?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 10:55 AM~16849906
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


What up Homie? I didn't see you at all at the car show where were you hidding at?
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 10 2010, 09:22 AM~16848995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they will be in tommorrow in the morning!!!! fo show!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up HOE81???? you were looking good at the show homie!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2010, 12:02 PM~16850526
> *whats crackin homie, just doing some other shit to my car!!!! :biggrin:
> they will be in tommorrow in the morning!!!! fo show!!!!
> *


that works for me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Siiiiiiiiide!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 10 2010, 01:29 PM~16851240
> *Sup AZ Siiiiiiiiide!
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA AL-MANDO :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 11:48 AM~16850402
> *What up Homie? I didn't see you at all at the car show where were you hidding at?
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I GUESS THIS GATO DIDN'T WANT TO COME OUT IN THE RAIN!! :0 :0 :0


















:biggrin: J/K BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 10 2010, 11:03 AM~16849985
> *Ben you got my rims?? :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 10 2010, 11:00 AM~16849954
> *:wave:
> *


WA'SUP HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2010, 01:36 PM~16851288
> *:biggrin: I GUESS THIS GATO DIDN'T WANT TO COME OUT IN THE RAIN!! :0 :0 :0
> :biggrin: J/K BUDDY :biggrin:
> *



He didnt want to be a wet pussy! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding Gato!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I went to the show for like 2 hours was 2 fckng cold and my car wasn't there so I say a la chingada con esto and went home


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2010, 03:40 PM~16852187
> *He didnt want to be a wet pussy!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kidding Gato!
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 10 2010, 10:00 AM~16849954
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up chuck you guys was looking good at the show


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2010, 02:40 PM~16852187
> *He didnt want to be a wet pussy!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kidding Gato!
> *


 :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's cracking james uce was looking good at the show


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 10 2010, 03:46 PM~16852248
> *:naughty:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 02:47 PM~16852262
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HI GATO


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 02:46 PM~16852241
> *What's up chuck you guys was looking good at the show
> *



Thanks Gato! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 10 2010, 03:48 PM~16852266
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HI GATO
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 10 2010, 03:49 PM~16852271
> *Thanks Gato!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2010, 01:36 PM~16851288
> *:biggrin: I GUESS THIS GATO DIDN'T WANT TO COME OUT IN THE RAIN!! :0 :0 :0
> :biggrin: J/K BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


NO IT WAS RAINING SO HE WANTED TO STAY IN AND GET HIM SOME!!! HE'S STILL ON HIS HONEYMOON :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OGPLAYER, CHUCKS66, EastValleyLowLow, J69RAGTOP69, Lunas64, locdownmexikan, ART LOKS

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 02:56 PM~16852335
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OGPLAYER, CHUCKS66, EastValleyLowLow, J69RAGTOP69, Lunas64, locdownmexikan, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 03:56 PM~16852335
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OGPLAYER, CHUCKS66, EastValleyLowLow, J69RAGTOP69, Lunas64, locdownmexikan, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


hi O.G. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up playa


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 03:54 PM~16852322
> *NO IT WAS RAINING SO HE WANTED TO STAY IN AND GET HIM SOME!!! HE'S STILL ON HIS HONEYMOON :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :tongue: :wow: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo game time felicdades on the new baby


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up luna what's new


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sergio is time to change the name what about imp68 lol


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16852390
> *Qvo game time felicdades on the new baby
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Mar 10 2010, 04:00 PM~16852356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE!! :thumbsup: HOMIES FOR LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2010, 03:12 PM~16852446
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ?
> *



whats up mike! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 10 2010, 04:15 PM~16852476
> *whats up mike! :wave:
> *


ON EBAY. I FINALLY FOUND MY PILLAR MOLDING FOR MY PASS. SIDE. TO BAD I DIDNT HAVE IT FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2010, 03:17 PM~16852494
> *ON EBAY. I FINALLY FOUND MY PILLAR MOLDING FOR MY PASS. SIDE. TO BAD I DIDNT HAVE IT FOR THE SHOW.
> *



I live on eBay :biggrin: well you didn't need it cause your a winner! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 03:51 PM~16852289
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2010, 04:12 PM~16852446
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP AZ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 04:03 PM~16852383
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :tongue:  :wow:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 03:43 PM~16852220
> *I went to the show for like 2 hours was 2 fckng cold and my car wasn't there so I say a la chingada con esto and went home
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 03:56 PM~16852335
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OGPLAYER, CHUCKS66, EastValleyLowLow, J69RAGTOP69, Lunas64, locdownmexikan, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


whats good O.G :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 10 2010, 04:32 PM~16852621
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 10 2010, 04:23 PM~16852550
> *I live on eBay  :biggrin: well you didn't need it cause your a winner!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: EBAY IS THE BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 10 2010, 04:35 PM~16852651
> *whats good O.G  :wave:
> *



What up? :wave: I'm good :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 03:04 PM~16852395
> *What's up luna what's new
> *


Sappening Gato? How you been!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 10 2010, 03:43 PM~16852220
> *I went to the show for like 2 hours was 2 fckng cold and my car wasn't there so I say a la chingada con esto and went home
> *


did you get it lifted already?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2010, 05:31 PM~16853186
> *did you get it lifted already?
> *


No we still working on it :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 10 2010, 05:25 PM~16853134
> *Sappening Gato? How you been!
> *


Been good dawg just here a home :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 10 2010, 04:34 PM~16852641
> *:roflmao:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>More to come on our website......_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 04:51 PM~16852806
> *What up? :wave: I'm good :biggrin:
> *


chillin


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up AZ Side!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 10 2010, 07:06 PM~16854071
> *What up AZ Side!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 10 2010, 07:07 PM~16854086
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Check out our San Antonio Chapter doing their 1st rap video!_


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave: WHats up AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2010, 03:54 PM~16852322
> *NO IT WAS RAINING SO HE WANTED TO STAY IN AND GET HIM SOME!!! HE'S STILL ON HIS HONEYMOON :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: HE IS MARRIED NOW...SO THE "GETTIN SOME" LEVEL GOES WAY DOWN!!! :rimshot: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16855437
> *:wave:  :wave: WHats up AZ
> *


:biggrin: :wave: GLAD THAT THE RAIN HAS FINALLY STOPPED


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2010, 03:40 PM~16852187
> *He didnt want to be a wet pussy!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kidding Gato!
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up AZ side, I know this aint 44th and Washington,but I got to get these out asap.....









I'm asking 300.00 obo there 15 inch basket wires, aka O.Gs :biggrin: 










These are 17 inch standards, all tires have 75% life left on both sets of rims....Sorry bout the shity pic... Im asking 250.00 with 5 lug universal adapters.  

I wouldnt be selling my shit on here,I know this is'nt craigslist, but I need to help the family back home in San Antonio somthing came up and I'm getting married soon, so this is the only way I know how to pick up some extra cash....I'll be rolling on stocks, but Familia comes first...Tu Sabes :happysad: 

Thanx for looking


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 10 2010, 11:42 PM~16857364
> *What up AZ side, I know this aint 44th and Washington,but I got to get these out asap.....
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale bro!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

what up gato


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Mar 11 2010, 04:43 AM~16858175
> *what up gato
> *


Qvo henry :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: WHO'S SHOWING AT THE DUB SHOW?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2010, 08:04 AM~16858809
> *  :biggrin: WHO'S SHOWING AT THE DUB SHOW?
> *


U ALREADY KNOW!...................SPIRIT WILL BE THERE


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2010, 05:23 AM~16858227
> *
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 11 2010, 08:05 AM~16858817
> *U ALREADY KNOW!...................SPIRIT WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 11 2010, 09:05 AM~16858817
> *U ALREADY KNOW!...................SPIRIT WILL BE THERE
> *


  SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2010, 05:23 AM~16858227
> *
> *


:wow: YOU ARE UP EARLY TODAY BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2010, 04:34 AM~16858165
> *Good morning AZ
> *


X2!! :biggrin: QUE ROLLO GATITO :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 11 2010, 07:47 AM~16858711
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT'S KRAK-A-LAKIN MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2010, 08:45 AM~16859069
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2010, 09:57 AM~16859586
> *X2!! :biggrin: QUE ROLLO GATITO :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE
> *


Doing good dawg aki nomas working


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 12:47 AM~16857765
> *good luck on the sale bro!!!!
> *



Thanx man...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2010, 08:06 AM~16858822
> *
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2010, 10:02 AM~16859626
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2010, 04:34 AM~16858165
> *Good morning AZ
> *


que onda mi gatito???


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 11:46 AM~16860597
> *que onda mi gatito???
> *


Ke rollo ben como has estado everything good


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2010, 11:03 AM~16860221
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2010, 10:20 AM~16859805
> *Doing good dawg aki nomas working
> *


ES TODO HOMIE :biggrin: READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2010, 11:04 AM~16860234
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 11:46 AM~16860597
> *que onda mi gatito???
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BEN...SO WHAT YOU GETTIN DONE ON THE '63???? hno:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Whats good AZ....nice to see the sun shinning again. time to put in some work on the ride :sprint:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD AFTERNOON AZ 602 Monte, OGPLAYER :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2010, 01:30 PM~16861629
> *GOOD AFTERNOON AZ 602 Monte, OGPLAYER :wave:
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2010, 01:39 PM~16861724
> *
> *



WHATS UP GATO WHATS GOOD LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 11 2010, 02:23 PM~16862245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2010, 01:30 PM~16861629
> *GOOD AFTERNOON AZ 602 Monte, OGPLAYER :wave:
> *



Good Afternoon :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2010, 12:45 PM~16861180
> *ES TODO HOMIE :biggrin: READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 11 2010, 12:28 PM~16860982
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats good Gato


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...



sweet


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up azside! I got a new phone a need all your numbers again! Txt me your name and number thx!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 02:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 11 2010, 01:23 PM~16862245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Mar 11 2010, 08:06 AM~16858822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been working since last night......off now


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2010, 03:13 PM~16862811
> *looks clean  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 11 2010, 03:14 PM~16862833
> *sweet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 2 2010, 07:08 PM~16776160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Link to Register for the show is up on Mega 104.3's website, first 200 entries!! Register ASAP!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 11 2010, 03:20 PM~16862883
> *LOOKS TIGHT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know how Mr. Hardline doit thanks brother 
You still got my resortes


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 02:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real nice! Good job!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 LOOKS REALLY NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2010, 03:42 PM~16863070
> *
> been working since last night......off now
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


the battery gauge is super thick!! is this a hopper???

looks dope homie


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

check it out guys, I just put this on craigslist in your area! :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16859938


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...



THAT FUCKER CAME OUT CLEAN GOOD WORK LEONARD :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 04:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


the right man for the job! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

******** ROLL CALL*********

who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 11 2010, 04:19 PM~16863426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dumbass


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 06:06 PM~16864446
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Tacoma Washington State putting it down with Snoop dogg & Daz!!!!!![/i] :wow:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/62P-XfeSfxA&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/62P-XfeSfxA&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>*


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP WHAT UP COMPITA :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Mar 11 2010, 10:16 PM~16866038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what? are you guys gonna ignore me????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

******** ROLL CALL*********

who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 11 2010, 06:05 PM~16864438
> *the right man for the job!  :wow:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16867474
> *so what? are you guys gonna ignore me????
> *


 :uh:  hno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 12:43 AM~16867617
> ******** ROLL CALL********
> 
> who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 06:06 PM~16864446
> ******** ROLL CALL********
> 
> who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Morning AZ SIDE! New to the forums just wanted to say wat's up!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Mar 12 2010, 06:00 AM~16868442
> *Good Morning AZ SIDE! New to the forums just wanted to say wat's up!
> *



:wave:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up AZ? ive been up since 4 and have had 4 cups of coffee already. took my morning shit, and am already at work. time to assure some quality. :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Mar 12 2010, 06:31 AM~16868511
> *whats up AZ? ive been up since 4 and have had 4 cups of coffee already. took my morning shit, and am already at work.  time to assure some quality. :wow:
> *



:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 12 2010, 06:41 AM~16868549
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


i do quality assurance for a major bank's mortgage collections dept. it is outsourced to the philippines, and also costa rica. it's not hard work, but it gets boring at times. i'm just thankful i have a job.


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

i go to an auction on the south side 9th ave and watkins they are going to have a auction on a business. check it out if anyone needs anything.

Hot Rod Factory Auction

Auction Date -- Thursday March 25, 2010 at 10am (MST)
Item Inspection -- Wednesday March 24, 2010 from 10am-2pm, and Auction Day from 9-10am
Auction Location -- Check back for address
Auction Description -- Street Rod Chassis & frames for '28-'40 Fords, chassis components, original car parts, metal working machinery, suspension products, brakes, A/C, electrical, engine accessories, gas tanks, interior products, instruments, mirrors, radiators, shifters, sheet metal, steering & more. Brands include Lokar, Gennie, Bitchin, Ididit.

Online Bidding March 18th

Internet Bidding ends at midnight prior to the auction!

auction


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 05:10 AM~16868290
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Refined95+Mar 12 2010, 06:00 AM~16868442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 05:10 AM~16868290
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 07:47 AM~16868860
> *:roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 07:47 AM~16868860
> *:roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


WHAT UP KITTY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Mar 12 2010, 06:31 AM~16868511
> *whats up AZ? ive been up since 4 and have had 4 cups of coffee already. took my morning shit, and am already at work.  time to assure some quality. :wow:
> *


NUTIIN LIKE THE MORNIN SHIT!!!!!! 



Just Blazed GET YOUR TICKETS EARLY FOR THE 2010 "DUB" SHOW GOING DOWN TOMORROW , MARCH 13 ONLY AT 'JUSTBLAZE' FOR $15.00 !! GONNA BE $25.00 DAY OF THE SHOW !!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Mar 12 2010, 07:14 AM~16868670
> *i do quality assurance for a major bank's mortgage collections dept. it is outsourced to the philippines, and also costa rica. it's not hard work, but it gets boring at times. i'm just thankful i have a job.
> *



Orale... You said QA and I thought Verizon... hno: Haven't heard that title since 07... 

I feel the same way homie... good to be living and have a job... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 07:06 PM~16864446
> ******** ROLL CALL********
> 
> who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????
> *


Ill try to come out with the Acrua if I get the Acura back together.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16867474
> *so what? are you guys gonna ignore me????
> *


:biggrin: :no: I WILL BE THERE AT THE STEADY DIPPIN SHINDIG FO' SHO HOMIE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 07:52 AM~16868897
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKE...SO WHERE IS HAPPY HOUR GONNA BE AT TONITE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 05:10 AM~16868290
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT. :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 


















:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wave: :wave: 
7 MORE PAGES AND AZ SIDE GONNA HIT 3000 :biggrin: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 12 2010, 10:42 AM~16870227
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :wave:  :wave:
> 7 MORE PAGES AND AZ SIDE GONNA HIT 3000  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: HOW ARE YOU TODAY OG PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Mar 12 2010, 06:00 AM~16868442
> *Good Morning AZ SIDE! New to the forums just wanted to say wat's up!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 12 2010, 09:19 AM~16869576
> *WHAT UP KITTY
> *


Ke rollo wey :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Mar 12 2010, 06:00 AM~16868442
> *Good Morning AZ SIDE! New to the forums just wanted to say wat's up!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 05:10 AM~16868290
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT. :biggrin:
> *


fuck you mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 11:03 AM~16870424
> *
> *


que onda gato que haces guey???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AON-+Mar 12 2010, 10:00 AM~16869891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm just trying to see if all the homies are going to be there!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862747
> *HAY Gato YOUR CARS DONE!!!!! Come pick it up!
> 
> 
> ...


damn gato se ve bien apretao (looks tight) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Club Unity!!!!!!![/i]


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 11:26 AM~16870634
> *que onda gato que haces guey???
> *


Aki nomas dawg


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 12 2010, 11:47 AM~16870829
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Club Unity!!!!!!![/i]
> *


YOU OWE ME A LOT OF BEER!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 12 2010, 10:24 AM~16870077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KICK YOUR LITTLE AS TINY  J/K DONT HURT ME :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 12:24 PM~16871161
> *NOT SURE YET! :biggrin:
> 
> I KICK YOUR LITTLE AS TINY  J/K DONT HURT ME :biggrin:
> *


:0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 11:19 AM~16870583
> *fuck you mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:nono: :nono: YOU FORGOT TO SAY...(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 11:01 AM~16870407
> *Ke rollo wey  :biggrin:
> *


 WHERE IS MY " KE ROLLO WEY"??? :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 11:47 AM~16870830
> *Aki nomas dawg
> *


let me hit the switches bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 PM~16871272
> *:nono: :nono: YOU FORGOT TO SAY...(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 PM~16871272
> *:nono: :nono: YOU FORGOT TO SAY...(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 11:28 AM~16870662
> *i'm just trying to see if all the homies are going to be there!!!!
> *


 KOO KOO...I WILL BE THERE FO' SHO'


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 12:51 PM~16871401
> * KOO KOO...I WILL BE THERE FO' SHO'
> *


that ku bro!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16871368
> *let me hit the switches bro!!!!
> *


:0 :0 AWWWW SHIT :biggrin: BEN IS GONNA HIT DA SWITCHES FO' DA BI*****!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 11:19 AM~16870583
> *fuck you mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 06:06 PM~16864446
> ******** ROLL CALL********
> 
> who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????
> *


I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 11:01 AM~16870407
> *Ke rollo wey  :biggrin:
> *


YOU READY FOR SUNDAY OR QUE PEDO


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2010, 06:06 PM~16864446
> ******** ROLL CALL********
> 
> who is going to the Steady Dippin SHOW N SHINE this sunday?????
> *


PHOENIX MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 10:56 AM~16870346
> *:wave: HOW ARE YOU TODAY OG PLAYER :biggrin:
> *


I AM GOOD JUST CHILLIN


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 12 2010, 02:04 PM~16871997
> *YOU READY FOR SUNDAY OR QUE PEDO
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16871367
> * WHERE IS MY " KE ROLLO WEY"??? :tears:
> *


No chilles wey. Ke rollo mando como estas :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 12 2010, 02:33 PM~16872263
> *I AM GOOD JUST CHILLIN
> *


What's up playa :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP GATO? YOUR SHIT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 02:46 PM~16872368
> *WHAT UP GATO? YOUR SHIT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks mikey me and davinci been working on it for awhile I almost did everything by myself :around: :around: :loco:  :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :h5: :x: :boink: :boink:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 12 2010, 02:07 PM~16872025
> *PHOENIX MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :h5:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 02:51 PM~16872407
> *Thanks mikey me and davinci been working on it for awhile I almost did everything by myself  :around:  :around:  :loco:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:  :h5:  :x:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Thats bad ass bro :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 02:51 PM~16872407
> *Thanks mikey me and davinci been working on it for awhile I almost did everything by myself  :around:  :around:  :loco:    :yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:  :h5:  :x:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



LOL MIKEY SAID YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND FORGOT TO SAY NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 03:07 PM~16872528
> *LOL MIKEY SAID YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND FORGOT TO SAY NO ****  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :ugh:   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 03:06 PM~16872524
> *Thats bad ass bro :biggrin:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16871378
> *:biggrin:
> *



When do you want us to go over and help with that display?????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 12:22 PM~16871130
> *YOU OWE ME A LOT OF BEER!!!!
> *


*LOL!!!!!!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 12 2010, 03:37 PM~16872759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN HECTOR PAYS UP :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 03:07 PM~16872528
> *LOL MIKEY SAID YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN AND FORGOT TO SAY NO ****  :biggrin:
> *


NO ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 03:48 PM~16872866
> *NO ****!!!!!!!
> *


hey ****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 04:10 PM~16873062
> *WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 04:10 PM~16873062
> *WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 04:10 PM~16873062
> *WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


Just here perdiendo tiempo


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 04:23 PM~16873188
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA MIKE I LOVE THE WAY YOUR IMPALA CAME OUT "NO ****" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16873329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HOW THAT GOES I GOTTA GO TO WORK TONIGHT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 04:43 PM~16873409
> *QUE ONDA CURTIS WHATS GOOD CARNAL HOW IS THE REGAL COMING ALONG
> *


very very slowly homie :angry: but its all good, perfection takes time :biggrin: AND MONEY  

whats up with the elco


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 04:43 PM~16873409
> *I KNOW HOW THAT GOES I GOTTA GO TO WORK TONIGHT
> *


wish i had a job to go to


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 12 2010, 04:47 PM~16873444
> *very very slowly homie :angry: but its all good, perfection takes time  :biggrin: AND MONEY
> 
> whats up with the elco
> *


SAME SHIT BRO TAKING TIME AND MONEY FUCK IT ITS GONNA BE WORTH IT AT THE END


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 12 2010, 04:49 PM~16873464
> *SAME SHIT BRO TAKING TIME AND MONEY  FUCK IT ITS GONNA BE WORTH IT AT THE END
> *


 :yes: yeah i know homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 02:37 PM~16872300
> *No chilles wey.  Ke rollo mando como estas  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN CHILLIN uffin: :420: SO IS THE CADDY GONNA MAKE A "LIFTED" DEBUT ON SUNDAY AT THE STEADY DIPPIN SHOW :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 12 2010, 02:33 PM~16872263
> *I AM GOOD JUST CHILLIN
> *


:thumbsup: THAT IS GOOD...READY FOR THE DUB SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 03:47 PM~16872856
> *WHEN HECTOR PAYS UP :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 12 2010, 03:48 PM~16872866
> *NO ****!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2010, 04:00 PM~16872971
> *hey ****
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 02:38 PM~16872309
> *What's up playa  :biggrin:
> *



NOTHING MUCH CHILLIN WATING FOR THE DUB SHOW TOMORROW! R U GOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, Teamblowme602 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 12 2010, 06:17 PM~16874257
> *NOTHING MUCH CHILLIN WATING FOR THE DUB SHOW TOMORROW! R U GOING?
> *


No I won't make it to the show :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 06:45 PM~16874512
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16874642
> *No I won't make it to the show  :happysad:
> *


Oh ok


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 12 2010, 07:21 PM~16874834
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Qvo ruben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420: :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2010, 05:14 PM~16873696
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, taking a lil break from the car...... piece of shit caught on fire today!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 12 2010, 08:23 PM~16875585
> *Qvo ruben
> *


:wave: Sup fool... Setup came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2010, 02:53 AM~16878668
> *whats up homie, taking a lil break from the car...... piece of shit caught on fire today!!!
> *


Did you put it out with Bud Lite Like I did on Mikey car??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL.........OG PLAYER HAS THE BADDEST AVATAR PIC ON LAYITLOW!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :werd: :yessad: :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY A.....






































JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16879032
> *THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY A.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 12 2010, 11:42 PM~16877612
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2010, 03:53 AM~16878668
> *whats up homie, taking a lil break from the car...... piece of shit caught on fire today!!!
> *


 thats sucks homie, what was it electrical?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:33 AM~16879022
> *ITS OFFICIAL.........OG PLAYER HAS THE BADDEST AVATAR PIC ON LAYITLOW!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :yessad:  :yes:  :rimshot:
> *



*Birthday 13 March <s>1964</s>1946*

Happy Birthday Tata Luna... :biggrin: Now you're as old as your Impala :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2010, 03:53 AM~16878668
> *whats up homie, taking a lil break from the car...... piece of shit caught on fire today!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE...DID THE FIRE CAUSE ANY MAJOR PROBLEMS???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:33 AM~16879022
> *ITS OFFICIAL.........OG PLAYER HAS THE BADDEST AVATAR PIC ON LAYITLOW!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :yessad:  :yes:  :rimshot:
> *


:biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS AL-MANDO!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16879032
> *THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY A.....
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 13 2010, 07:45 AM~16879327
> *Birthday  13 March <s>1964</s>1946
> 
> Happy Birthday Tata Luna... :biggrin: Now you're as old as your Impala :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Bro!! Yup 1964!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2010, 09:04 AM~16879747
> *:biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS AL-MANDO!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2010, 10:04 AM~16879747
> *:biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS AL-MANDO!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *














HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!! I GOT YOU SOME VIAGRA AND THIS GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 13 2010, 08:45 AM~16879327
> *Birthday  13 March <s>1964</s>1946
> 
> Happy Birthday Tata Luna... :biggrin: Now you're as old as your Impala :cheesy:
> *


It bad when your older than your car!!!!!! :biggrin: Its all good Luna it just mean your classic! no ****!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 10:46 AM~16879976
> *Thanks Bro!! Yup 1964!!!  :biggrin:
> *


_HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL * :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 13 2010, 12:00 PM~16880704
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL  :wave:
> *


Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 13 2010, 12:22 PM~16880804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Ya BR, Best Present on LIL!!!! thanks Homey


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>_
> Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy B-Day


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16880804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 13 2010, 11:17 AM~16880126
> *It bad when your older than your car!!!!!!  :biggrin: Its all good Luna it just mean your  classic!    no ****!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 13 2010, 03:19 PM~16881414
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 13 2010, 04:05 PM~16881666
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2010, 04:24 PM~16881774
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16879032
> *THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY A.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up ruben como estas bro


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTMFT AZ


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD RAZA


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 13 2010, 03:19 PM~16881414
> *hno:  hno:
> *



WHAT YOU SCARED OF GATITO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16880804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY VIEJO


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 09:46 AM~16879976
> *Thanks Bro!! Yup 1964!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 13 2010, 05:30 PM~16882099
> *:biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL! :biggrin:
> *



WHATS GOOD CHUCK NORRIS :biggrin:


----------



## marijuanjoe (Jan 28, 2010)

What's cracking AZ where the budlight


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 13 2010, 04:56 PM~16881918
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ROLLO MI GATITO :wave: I AM READY TO HIT THE SWITCHES ON YOUR CADDY TOMORROW BUDDY :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Mar 13 2010, 05:56 PM~16882272
> *What's cracking AZ where the budlight
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP JOE :wave: I THOUGHT THE BUD LIGHTS WERE AT MIKEYS :x: :x: HE NEEDS MORE EMPTY CANS FOR HIS DISPLAY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16882074
> *WHATS GOOD RAZA
> *


:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2010, 06:04 PM~16882302
> *:biggrin: uffin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 13 2010, 06:08 PM~16882333
> *:nicoderm:
> *


uffin: 'SUP :420: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: AZ SIDE ON PAGE 3000!!!! :420:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUNA!!!!!!
From the whole STEADY DIPPIN crew :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up jaime


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 13 2010, 07:22 PM~16883315
> *What's up jaime
> *


QUE ONDA GATO, THE SET UP LOOKS BAD ASS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 13 2010, 05:30 PM~16882099
> *:biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL! :biggrin:
> *


Qvo chuck


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

what up kitty


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 13 2010, 08:29 PM~16883360
> *QUE ONDA GATO, THE SET UP LOOKS BAD ASS.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias ernesto your impala se ve chingon bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up AZ. had to get on page3000 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Al. May God bless you today and for many more :thumbsup:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMMIE LUNA..
uffin: uffin: 

BIG AZ SIDE 3000 PAGES 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:32 AM~16879016
> *Did you put it out with Bud Lite Like I did on Mikey car??? :biggrin:
> *


no, i put it out with kool-aid :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

3000 PAGES!!!! WOW!!

WE'VE LANDED ON THE MOON!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 13 2010, 07:33 AM~16879022
> *ITS OFFICIAL.........OG PLAYER HAS THE BADDEST AVATAR PIC ON LAYITLOW!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :yessad:  :yes:  :rimshot:
> *


yeah all accept the old man in the middle!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2010, 10:00 AM~16879729
> *:0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE...DID THE FIRE CAUSE ANY MAJOR PROBLEMS???
> *


just made me cry a lil!!!! :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16880119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL, MAN I DONT GET ON HERE FOR ONE DAY AND MISS A WHOLE LOT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 13 2010, 11:17 AM~16880126
> *It bad when your older than your car!!!!!!  :biggrin: Its all good Luna it just mean your  classic!    no ****!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16880804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW YOUR GONNA MAKE HIM PULL OUT THE HAPPY PILL!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16882074
> *WHATS GOOD RAZA
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE , WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Mar 13 2010, 05:56 PM~16882272
> *What's cracking AZ where the budlight
> *


WHAT SAPPONING HOLMES!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTSTALKER PUT UP THE LIST!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Mar 13 2010, 05:02 PM~16881941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lemme see if I can from my phone... 


And :banghead: for missing 3000


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2010, 01:29 AM~16885216
> *Aqui en el Jale... :run:
> Lemme see if I can from my phone...
> And :banghead: for missing 3000
> *


MAYBE YOU'LL BE HERE ON THE 4000TH PAGE?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

New-Image-soldier
YA JALATELA GUEY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2010, 01:33 AM~16885230
> *New-Image-soldier
> YA JALATELA GUEY!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know haaaa


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2010, 01:25 AM~16885200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammeennnnnn :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2010, 01:32 AM~16885225
> *MAYBE YOU'LL BE HERE ON THE 4000TH PAGE?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:werd: I know huh :biggrin:

*EDIT FOR BB FUCK UP* :uh: :banghead:


Who posted in: AZ side!
Poster Posts
Knightstalker 4736
Ben'sCustomWheels 3065
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
TROUBLE 2219
JEN IN PHX 1859
MANDOS69C/10 1826
357IN602 1777
Art Buck 1774
locdownmexikan 1660
BigMandoAZ 1630
azmobn06 1537
big ray 1523
OGPLAYER 1232
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
MARINATE 867
unity_mike 819
lil ese 764
smiley_62 755
DeeLoc 710
Lunas64 698
Lowrider Style CC 665
LADY C 626
DIRTY SOUTH 612
YOUNG ROGUE 577
PHX CUSTOM TEES 515
gzking 481
remione1 459
Cadi4life 437
ARIZA70 423
BIGRICHSPIRIT 371
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 329
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 288
GLENDALE GRL 285
I. K. Rico 266
RedDog 261
PURO CERVANTES 260
compita 240
Twiins 236
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 219
New-Image-soldier 219
regal85 215
PHXROJOE 210
azroller 197
PHXKSTM 191
Riderz-4-Life 190
87CADDY 183
MISS *V* 183
djsire 169
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
ROLL'N 160
smiley602 146
mxcn_roc 146
sixninebuicks 145
cadillac jay 142
HATERADE 142
4DA 8O5 137
hoppers602 133
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
D.J. Midnite 132
94sikdeville602 132
UNTOUCHABLE1 130
beanerman 129
purecandy az 127
LUXURY 114
gibby64 112
toons 112
MonteLoko87 112
BIG NICK 109
unity1963 104
kraz13 98
Teamblowme602 96
Nacho Individuals LA 95
KING OF AZ!!! 93
tyrone_rolls_a_85 93
BIGBODY96 92
j_mann 90
SPIRITRUNNER74 88
big boy 1 87
robs68 86
Fleetwood Rider 86
ROLLERZ_47 84
Mr.Andres 84
kiakirk007 83
blaklak96 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 81
MR_NAW_T_1 80
ForeverMobinChevys 79
cutlass.hopper 76
TOP GUN 73
CHUCKS66 73
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
henry castillo 71
Techniquesphx 68
calaveras73 67
purpl7duece 65
mando 64
Loco Yesca 62
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
phx rider 61
chilango's-67 60
BIG I FROM AZ 59
MC83 59
Ryder IV Life 59
EASTSIDA 59
#1stunna 57
602 Monte 56
UPINSMOKE602 55
jsobera 53
rd62rdstr 52
62wildcat 52
dads86regal 50
hrojop2 50
Maricoparider 50
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 49
AZGTIMIN64 49
Mistah.Martinez 48
64sub 48
CDIDDY 46
SPIRIT 62 46
primer665 43
RO 4 LIFE 43
armando martinez 42
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 41
todamadre c.c 41
custom 41
big86ben 41
PHXRollin 40
neto 65 39
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
ART LOKS 38
toker602 37
SMOKINATOKE 37
seicerodos 36
GAME TIME 35
ragtop73 35
DIPPINIT 33
RAGSEVEN 32
cutlass_rider 32
knightowl480 32
Az Events n Picz 32
FOOLISH ONE 31
WUTITDU 31
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
AZ WAR CHIEF 30
INSTIGATORR 30
4_ever_green 30
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
Big Roach Hydros 29
azrdr 29
Crazy Cutty 29
Galaxieriderz 29
AZs finest13 28
t_durden 27
BackyardAZ 27
WhoinAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
p dogg 27
M in Avondale 27
genuine 26
A Rod 26
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
HOE81 24
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
Black86Cutty 24
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
PHX_DIPPIN 23
BIGGATO799 23
SpyCam 23
JMCUSTOMS1 22
TonyO 22
UceGiggles 22
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
dodgers_fan 21
HYPNOTIC87 21
BIGTONY 20
Howard 20
el camino man 20
true rider 20
rgarcia15928 20
1983 lincoln 20
DISTINGUISHED1 19
CLEMENTE 19
COOLIDGE4LIFE 19
dippin84cutty 19
Infamous James 19
JB602 19
87LUXURY 19
montecarlo1987ls 19
kandylac 18
bighomies 18
~nip/tuck~ 18
mesa 480 18
STEADYDIPPIN09 18
GRUMPY36 17
chubsdaddycustoms 16
childsplay69 16
mal_602chick 16
Toro 16
74 RAG 16
thestrongsurvive 16
gordobig818 16
BLVD66 16
GREEN EYED MEX 15
showandgo 15
CoupeDeville 15
goose 15
nigdawg 15
B O L O 15
All Out Customs 15
"spokes" 15
Big Worm 15
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 15
worldwidesetup 15
rollerzonlypimp 15
Christina_602 15
LOS de BLE 15
Justin-Az 14
MAKEITHAPPEN 14
8Monte5 14
AzRockabilly.net 14
RIDERCHRONICLES 13
WYNER23 13
simp64 13
jusbcuz 13
KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST 13
CHEVYMAN480 13
Big nene 1 12
MARIO_B 12
Ihop 12
Gotti 12
SPIRIT602 12
bigal602 12
oldskool 62 12
LIL PHX 12
o g switchman 12
1 LO 64 12
phoenixaz1966 11
BIG M GLENDALE AZ 11
backyard boogie cc 11
OneStopCustoms 11
Dookie&J-Bone 11
51gjr 11
tonedox1 10
NEW VISION C.C 10
RIDERZ NETWORK 10
roadmaster95 10
MelaPelan 10
LINCOLNSAL 10
Payasomm 10
wally dogg 10
soyguera13 10
DEMENTED_1 9
1VATO64 9
SweetSunshine 9
JM0NEY 9
money addiction 9
TopDogg 9
LUV THE ROLLERZ 9
MIKEYMIKE 9
aztecgrease 9
CADDY92480 9
hemet602 9
51TROKITA 9
925eastbayrider 9
EL GALLO ***** 9
520_low 9
Dirty Pirate 8
joe 2 64s 8
clopz 8
jayteenaz 8
mr impala 8
Pitirijas 8
AZTROKITA 8
blueice1 8
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 8
rc4life 8
GABINO 8
Certified Ryda 8
CUTLASS BOYZ 8
CHRISSY 8
AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E 8
gcareaga 8
mal602_chick 8
PURO_VILLA 8
WEST KOAST 7
HATER623 7
screwed up loco 7
slamed64 7
CHINA MAN 818 7
D-LO GET LO 7
CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 7
lowlife62 7
diablo_js 7
BIG DAN VALLES 7
ricardo hernandez 7
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
THE REAL BIG M 6
*MISS V* 6
bigentmagazine 6
~TRU~ 6
AZ state-city CG 6
JOHN818 6
E 6
streetwerx 6
POPEYE4RMGT 6
Pure Xtc 6
BIGHAPPY55 6
lowrider style 623 6
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 6
SIDEKICK 6
EndLess 6
97TownCar 6
patrickpina 6
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 6
AZShorty 6
MikeS 5
MARIJUANO602 5
MICC 5
Cadillac305 5
enrique 5
grand natinal 84 5
project V 64 5
L-BABY 5
BlueBerry 5
shotcaller818 5
FANTAZMA 5
INTIMADATOR 5
Biz-MN 5
INSTAFAKER 5
ShibbyShibby 5
LA CURA 4
$montana505$ 4
ro g-town 4
el cadillac 4
playboyoftha602 4
1966rag 4
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 4
truucha 4
96BIG_BODY 4
phxpromotionsgroup 4
SLF~PUPPET 4
az63 4
coupedup 4
CUPCAKES 4
68impalaondubz 4
1989ltc 4
Cadillac Chris 4
El Volo 4
Angel/Techniques 4
Catalyzed 4
alonzo 4
BIGRUBE644 4
1968custom 4
marijuanjoe 4
dub4lac 4
PHXTEESHIRTS 4
CRAZY GIRL 4
RAG3ROY 4
phoeniximpala 4
sand1 4
steadydippin4life 4
DJLATIN 4
THA LIFE 4
The Perfect Sin 4
Coupe`s and Z's 4
JROCK 4
THROAT-YOGURT 4
frestyle00 4
MIDWESTJP 4
FULLYCLOWNIN 3
El Capitan 3
CANDYRED85 3
ElGalloNegro86 3
GrimeyGrady 3
REAL4LIFE CC 3
STL_PETEY_G 3
~RO DANNY~ 3
BIG D 3
87 CALI DREAMIN' 3
MyDimonsChine 3
DREEGZ 3
loco4 3
sleepyg602 3
Juan_Gotti 3
majesticsogvic 3
%candy mobile% 3
elognegro 3
kuruption109 3
-AON- 3
Keepit-real 3
GRUMPY 3
dequanp1979 3
MUFASA 3
CHYIMPALA69 3
lowrider.ink 3
cholamartinez 3
Laidback 3
gabegonzales1 3
D.R.A. 3
Baggd4x4blazer 3
jojo 3
brn2ridelo 3
exprtrdr 3
Flex Dogg 3
az71monte 3
grande64 3
GOODTIMER 3
PHXDOORMAN 3
scarfacepacino 3
butterbeam 3
lilwill1999 3
chosen one 3
suavecitoone 3
manic mechanics 3
BLVD 3
Raider1911 3
47bombita 3
G-RIDER602 3
daddyworld 3
drop64ss 3
azlow4life 3
lnap 3
Stickz 3
1mexikan 3
MY85TOY PHX AZ 3
Ryan K 3
Longroof64 3
nlykeflynn 3
hoodstar 3
84CoupeDe 2
BombaAussieStyle 2
G_KRALY 2
LVdroe 2
Eazy 2
DDCC83 2
Austin Ace 2
robin 2
CaRLAnGaS13 2
UNFORGIVEN 2
siccmonte79 2
bangbackbumper 2
George LA HARBOR 2
DanielDucati 2
D.J.Midnite 2
pussywagon 2
jaemanadero 2
r.duarte82cutty 2
.TERRY. 2
cecilia 2
festersbaddream 2
creaper 2
ICECOLD63 2
xicanogrease 2
Cadillac_Phx 2
ILUVMY82 2
ss52o 2
troy1979 2
orchid66ragss 2
LSTYLER 2
PLayb0y_HuNNi3 2
*357in602* 2
GG58 2
Six-o-two 2
big nuts 2
AGONY 2
MIRACLE 2
BigBoi 1 2
coastal_cruiser 2
Mr JuleZ 2
ROBERTO G 2
bthang64 2
keepitcandy 2
customiced 2
BigButta63 2
MAMI-D* 2
HITHARD 2
DUVAL 2
smoothhoneypot 2
juice1 2
Az Lowrider 2
SLAMNFX 2
Mideast 2
naptownregal 2
Oldskool Art 2
GHETTO BLUES 2
grifo602 2
-LAFFY TAFFY- 2
bumpercheckin 2
KEEPING IT REAL 2
SN1P3R 2
One Luv 2
48VoltTownCar 2
mycutty 2
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 2
cadillachopper 2
tha505 2
HustlerSpank 2
StreetStyleL.A 2
luis602 2
PASSIONATE63 2
AZ CONNECTION 2
WALT CUSTOMS 2
INSTAGATORR 2
Impala00 2
BAD_INTENTIONS 2
plague 2
Jeff_360 2
mustangsalli 2
MEXICANPOISON 2
~HeavenSent~ 2
ANDY VALLES 2
pinche chico 2
booboobaby 2
LINCOLN91 2
Exquisite_pres 2
Raguness 2
Bajito93 2
85 monte 2
NEWLIFE ELA 2
ch3cy67 2
lilantlocc 2
az-smilie 2
customizer 2
showoff85 2
supercoolguy 2
CARNALES CAR CLUB 2
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2
UNITY 2
nvmenaz 2
rick a vieja 2
aftermathfan 2
PUPPETP13 2
2low 2
VicCruzer 2
ridin505style 2
The Real D-Eazy 2
GOODTIMES CC 2
jr602 2
chillanjr 2
monte88 1
ghost1 1
biggevel 1
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1
Deep West 1
AllHustle NoLove 1
FORGIVEN 1
The Snowman 1
axle13 1
MACHETE 1
FATBOY818 1
tony's #1lady 1
El Porky 1
CHONGATOR 1
3L V4T0 1
UFAMEA 1
SJDEUCE 1
HOODLIUM Motorsports 1
CHICAGORIDER 1
legacylac 1
NACHO LIBRE 1
HEFTY REGAL 82 1
TOOF DEVILLE 1
CCE_GiRL 1
hvw8 1
Spanky 1
SDBaller 1
HUEY HEFNER 1
LacTre 1
indycapri 1
Mr cortez 1
G Style 1
JayZero 1
EPISTOL"44" 1
Scarface_402 1
Grand_Marquis_82 1
MADMAX4 1
La Raza CC SouthAZ 1
las_crucez 1
BOUNDEDC.C 1
blkvatonda93caddy 1
hard2get 1
Bubbz 1
Tradions_CO-719 1
80chevy 1
Tad Ducket 1
cuttydippin 1
JohnnieAZ 1
Lord Goofy 1
mortalkombat2 1
DuezPaid 1
bigdogz 1
deejay 1
trodder 1
9d9...ro4life 1
clever.girl51 1
big $uge 1
Glassed Out 1
ONECLEANREGAL 1
g-bo 1
chore1977 1
w(o)(o)h(o)(o). 1
STR8CLOWNIN 1
BIG_LOS 1
Bumper 2 Bumper 1
CaliLow 1
LatinaGina 1
lowsyda_9mm 1
TROUBLESOME 1
rookiefromcali 1
KLIQUE64 1
sic713 1
filg_70chev 1
Whooliganz 1
THE PETE-STA 1
Homie Styln 1
el snowman 1
lincolnaholic 1
shortydoowop138 1
rotten03 1
DevineLocz 1
MR. OBSESSION 1
stayfresh726 1
DOUBLE-V BABY 1
not US or THEM 1
AZ D.D. 64 1
Mr. Ooh Wee 1
86cutt 1
myty 1
WestTexas_lowlow 1
adolph3560 1
Lil-Nme 1
1BADD85 1
firmelows 1
dittylopez 1
Chevillacs 1
el fred 1
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 1
low01 1
rollin 70's 1
badboynaz 1
BiGJaY 1
six 2 1
CADILLACIN 1
TRIGGER 1
impalalow 1
locotoys 1
Velveeta00 1
indyzmosthated 1
bigpops915 1
DUKE CITY RO 1
donkeydotcom 1
Short Dogg 1
Passion 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
juiceman 1
Cadillac Mack 1
ENGRAVER 1
EX214GIRL 1
chi-sexy8 1
coco3577 1
Laid Magazine 1
rickrock 1
SWITCH_RIDAH 1
BIGMAZ 1
Airbrushclasses 1
peter cruz 1
155-80-13 1
ROLLERZ96SS 1
Mr Minnesota 1
Lowrider Placas 1
durty sanchez 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
laid back in a lac 1
602 Youngster AZ 1
DJ'S 63WAG 1
AZRIDAH 1
2low2rl 1
LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS 1
FIRME4LIFE 1
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 1
big ruben 1
g-style 1
TUFF_GUY 1
thecandyman 1
JAZZY2 1
danny chawps 1
BigTigger R.O. 1
wralph86 1
lvj64 1
auggie_97tc 1
sugardaddy 1
DONTBEFOOLED 1
juiced67impala 1
WestsideRider 1
A_D_4coupe 1
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1
fertizona 1
RO.LIFER 1
THE DOGGSTAR 1
THE BUZZ AZ 1
LilRayo 1
Black64s 1
lowriderbassking 1
FloridaLowrider 1
BRAVO 1
Subwoofer 1
natcal21 1
BETUCANTDOITLIKEME 1
xoticpt 1
hearse 1
OGDinoe1 1
lows305 1
47_CHEVY 1
In My Blood 1
2nd_2_None 1
MÍķłõ ÌÍ 1
blazen89 1
redsproseries 1
copapaint 1
ricndaregal 1
pcastaneda 1
cold hard cash 1
Combat K9 Inc 1
jcardenas602 1
elco1976 1
cadillacking602 1
[email protected] 1
bonafidecc4life 1
Dressed2Impress 1
lowlinc93 1
LilMarty54 1
87lsmonte 1
Yogi 1
AzsMostHated 1
change.three 1
Mondizee 1
REAL4LIFECC 1
Perro 1
killacadi 1
USOAK4LIFE 1
arizonalow 1
The Truth 1
BIG LUX 1
TOPFAN 1
wax 1
EL PECADOR 1
~NUEVO MEXICO~ 1
ed1983 1
DIPN714 1
Refined95 1
B_A_RIDER 1
AZDAISY 1
Jinx64 1
C.E.O of LIMITED 1
fesboogie 1
doughboy93 1
FUEGO 1
streetrider 1
westcoast_lowlow 1
nicolewh85 1
REV. chuck 1
g-espinoza 1
losv20 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 05:30 AM~16885463
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 13 2010, 03:53 AM~16878668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUDLITE SAVED MY LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2010, 06:37 PM~16882521
> *uffin: 'SUP :420: :biggrin:
> *


chillin  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2010, 06:11 AM~16885510
> *:wave:
> *


What's up perrito :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 05:30 AM~16885463
> *
> *


damn Gato you were up early as hell


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2010, 01:25 AM~16885195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 14 2010, 08:46 AM~16885956
> *chillin   :biggrin:
> *


Are you guys going to the show today


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 14 2010, 08:50 AM~16885967
> *damn Gato you were up early as hell
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 08:54 AM~16885984
> *Are you guys going to the show today
> *


 :yes: as far as i know


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 14 2010, 08:57 AM~16885999
> *:yes: as far as i know
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 05:30 AM~16885463
> *
> *


BUENOS DIAS GATITO (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 14 2010, 08:46 AM~16885956
> *chillin   :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2010, 01:59 AM~16885290
> *:werd: I know huh :biggrin:
> 
> *EDIT FOR BB FUCK UP* :uh: :banghead:
> ...


:werd: WHATEVER HAPPENED TO BIRD CITY BEAUTY???? :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 09:38 AM~16886209
> *:h5:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 09:22 AM~16886120
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 08:58 AM~16886007
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 14 2010, 10:32 AM~16886506
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16880119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY B-DAY LUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 11:25 AM~16886823
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ was a good show today


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice pictures brother


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 06:36 PM~16888951
> *Nice pictures brother
> *


GRACIAS!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Mar 14 2010, 09:50 AM~16885966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Thanks for not forgeting to charge the camera wey! :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Today was a great day for the show and shine we had a very good turn out!!!
Thank you to everyone who came out and participated and those of you who came out just to have fun....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SO WHO WON THE HOP??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 14 2010, 10:08 PM~16891220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: sick homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 14 2010, 01:56 AM~16885283
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammeennnnnn :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2010, 01:59 AM~16885290
> *:werd: I know huh :biggrin:
> 
> *EDIT FOR BB FUCK UP* :uh: :banghead:
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 09:44 AM~16886238
> *:werd: WHATEVER HAPPENED TO BIRD CITY BEAUTY???? :dunno:
> *


all i can say is that all her advertisment payed off and now has a man!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 14 2010, 08:43 PM~16890821
> *Today was a great day for the show and shine we had a very good turn out!!!
> Thank you to everyone who came out and participated and those of you who came out just to have fun.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie is was a good fuckin time out there, thanks for the hospitality your whole club shows everyone, even your church's chicken eating ass!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: your the best Twan aka "two piece" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16892047
> *damn homie is was a good fuckin time out there, thanks for the hospitality your whole club shows everyone, even your church's chicken eating ass!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  your the best Twan aka "two piece"  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Steady Dipp'n Car Show!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2010, 10:14 PM~16891993
> *all i can say is that all her advertisment payed off and now has a man!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD TIMES TODAY AT THE STEADY DIPPIN SHOW AND AT THE HOP AFTERWARDS! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Mar 13 2010, 07:33 AM~16879022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE'S NOT OLD HE'S JUST O.G. STATUS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OYE COMPITA...HOW IS TODD DOING???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 11:16 PM~16892646
> *OYE COMPITA...HOW IS TODD DOING???
> *



HOW ARE YOU DOING? DID YOU GO TO THE DUB SHOW YESTERDAY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16892624
> *THANKS LUNA!!! :biggrin:
> HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE!!! :biggrin:
> HE'S NOT OLD HE'S JUST O.G. STATUS
> *


:wave: I HEARD THAT HE GOT FADED AND TOOK SOME BLUE "HAPPY" PILLS!!  :naughty: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16892694
> *HOW ARE YOU DOING? DID YOU GO TO THE DUB SHOW YESTERDAY?
> *


I AM COOL...I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE DUB SHOW. DID YOU GO? HOW WAS IT? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16892698
> *:wave: I HEARD THAT HE GOT FADED AND TOOK SOME BLUE "HAPPY" PILLS!!  :naughty: :boink: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 11:24 PM~16892719
> *I AM COOL...I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE DUB SHOW. DID YOU GO? HOW WAS IT? :biggrin:
> *


I AM GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!! YEAH I WENT I AM DOWNLOADING PICS RITE NOW HOPE THEY HURRY UP SO I CAN POST THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 14 2010, 11:27 PM~16892744
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I AM GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!! YEAH I WENT I AM DOWNLOADING PICS RITE NOW HOPE THEY HURRY UP SO I CAN POST THEM!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: THAT IS COOL...CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM hno: hno:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 11:16 PM~16892646
> *HOW IS TODD DOING???
> *


4 broken ribs is no joke. :wow:

Get well homie!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16893003
> *4 broken ribs is no joke. :wow:
> 
> Get well homie!
> *


Damn, you fellas get better real soon, hop next weekend! Hopping is dangerous these days!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo gente


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16893003
> *4 broken ribs is no joke. :wow:
> 
> Get well homie!
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN!!!! THAT IS CRAZY....TODD GET WELL SOON HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:18 AM~16893807
> *Damn, you fellas get better real soon, hop next weekend! Hopping is dangerous these days!!
> *


:wave: WHAT UP LUNA :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 15 2010, 07:12 AM~16893990
> *Qvo gente
> *


QUE ROLLO GATITO :wave: QUE HACES HOMIE :biggrin: LISTO PARA EL CHICKEN WING CONTEST


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

:angel: please help out, car wash to raise money for a six month baby funeral 36 ave and banburen at el tacaso 3/15/2010:angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 15 2010, 08:35 AM~16894105
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN!!!! THAT IS CRAZY....TODD GET WELL SOON HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


x2  :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16893003
> *4 broken ribs is no joke. :wow:
> 
> Get well homie!
> *



:thumbsdown: That sucks. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Q-VOLE AZ SIDE!!!!
good MONDAY MORNING TO Az Side!


:tears:
hate to start the week off like this,,,,but on a sad note,,, a lil bird came to my window,,,,,and asked me to put it down like this......

PLEASE COME AND SHOW UR LOVE WITH HELP OR DONATIONS,,,,,EVEN A CRUISE BY AND A HONK IN SHOW OF SUPPORT OUT AT

59 AVENUE AND MCDOWELL 
A CAR WAS FOR FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS FOR A 6 MONTH OLD BABY THAT CRUISED THAT LAST RIDE BACK UP TO HEAVEN. 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

SO IF AT LEAST ANYTHING AZ SIDE IF U CANT MAKE IT TODAY,,,,,, 

A LIL PRAYER :angel: FROM THE AZ SIDE!


ONE LOVE 

ART :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2010, 10:53 AM~16895213
> *Q-VOLE AZ SIDE!!!!
> good MONDAY MORNING TO Az Side!
> :tears:
> ...


Damn... :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
We have a emergency car wash!!!!!
For a family who's needs money for their baby's furneral!!!!!
59th Ave & Mcdowell at Autozone!!!!!!!
Going all day!!!!!!
Please HELP!!!!!!!!</span>  








_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2010, 09:53 AM~16895213
> *Q-VOLE AZ SIDE!!!!
> good MONDAY MORNING TO Az Side!
> :tears:
> ...


 :angel: my prayers to the family


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 14 2010, 02:44 PM~16887981
> *  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 03:23 PM~16888189
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 14 2010, 05:09 PM~16888785
> *Qvo AZ was a good show today
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 14 2010, 11:14 PM~16892624
> *
> HE'S NOT OLD HE'S JUST O.G. STATUS
> *


tripple tripple OG


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Mar 14 2010, 08:43 PM~16890821
> *Today was a great day for the show and shine we had a very good turn out!!!
> Thank you to everyone who came out and participated and those of you who came out just to have fun.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


had a great time yesterday at the show homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16892698
> *:wave: I HEARD THAT HE GOT FADED AND TOOK SOME BLUE "HAPPY" PILLS!!  :naughty: :boink: :biggrin:
> *


hey how do you know they are blue???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 10:39 AM~16895651
> *tripple tripple OG
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16893003
> *4 broken ribs is no joke. :wow:
> 
> Get well homie!
> *


damn that sucks, hope you feel better soon Todd


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:18 AM~16893807
> *Damn, you fellas get better real soon, hop next weekend! Hopping is dangerous these days!!
> *


:yes::yes: :yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2010, 09:53 AM~16895213
> *Q-VOLE AZ SIDE!!!!
> good MONDAY MORNING TO Az Side!
> :tears:
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 15 2010, 10:40 AM~16895666
> *
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 15 2010, 10:41 AM~16895670
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, mondays suck!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck, whats up homie???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 10:46 AM~16895741
> *whats up homie, mondays suck!!!!!
> *


yes they do :yessad:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:01 AM~16895890
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
We have a emergency car wash!!!!!
For a family who's needs money for their baby's furneral!!!!!
59th Ave & Mcdowell at Autozone!!!!!!!
Going all day!!!!!!
Please HELP!!!!!!!!</span>  








_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 15 2010, 10:40 AM~16895666
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT'S KRAKIN HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 15 2010, 10:39 AM~16895651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was nice meeting you at the dub show :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2010, 09:53 AM~16895213
> *Q-VOLE AZ SIDE!!!!
> good MONDAY MORNING TO Az Side!
> :tears:
> ...


:angel:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 15 2010, 12:10 PM~16895956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SAME HERE..WHERE THE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2010, 12:42 PM~16896683
> *:biggrin:
> It was nice meeting you at the dub show :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO THERE :wave: HOW IS YOUR MONDAY GOING SO FAR?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2010, 12:45 PM~16896711
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE
> 
> *


chillin homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 15 2010, 10:45 AM~16895722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup homies!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 15 2010, 01:46 PM~16897185
> *sup homies!!!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH uffin: JUS CHILLIN :420:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2010, 12:15 PM~16896485
> *
> We have a emergency car wash!!!!!
> For a family who's needs money for their baby's furneral!!!!!
> ...


_
we need more help homies please. :wave: :angel: :tears:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 15 2010, 02:25 PM~16897461
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2010, 03:48 PM~16898146
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN BUSY ASS MONDAY! WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Be Rite Back To Post More :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16898807
> *Be Rite Back To Post More :biggrin:
> *


HOLD ON PEOPLE IM TEACHING LUNA HOW TO USE PHOTOBUCKET!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16897812
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Steady Dippin Show n Shine!! Few of the clubs in Attendance!

Big mando wasnt there, So I had to step in and take these pics!!

Hope you like em! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 05:13 PM~16898896
> *HOLD ON PEOPLE IM TEACHING LUNA HOW TO USE PHOTOBUCKET!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mando better watch out!!!! I got this shit down!!! :biggrin: :0 Thanks Bro!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 04:13 PM~16898896
> *HOLD ON PEOPLE IM TEACHING LUNA HOW TO USE PHOTOBUCKET!
> *


Shit, I am still trying to find the "ANY" key!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:18 PM~16898947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pics Tata! 










Pic of my carnal Jose/Duende ride looks clean...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

If anyone says Az dont know how to get down.... they crazy!!!!! Steady Dippin CC had a badass event!!! The day was perfect, UNITY CC kept the beers comin!! The DJ and performers were jammin!! Some dude won a car!!! Cant imagine what next sunday will be like!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2010, 05:00 PM~16898780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: good Pics !!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 05:18 PM~16898947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: good pic Luna :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 15 2010, 04:34 PM~16899105
> *:roflmao:  good pic Luna :thumbsup:
> *


More are uploading!!! I need to hurry up, The Lady wants to know where we are going for Dinner.......Its our 24 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!!! :cheesy: How the hell she put up with me for so long huh?? :dunno: I have a great wife!!! She supports me in this game that I love!!! :biggrin: Later......... :boink:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2010, 05:58 PM~16898765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS MONI! :thumbsup: POST MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 06:38 PM~16899136
> *More are uploading!!! I need to hurry up, The Lady wants to know where we are going for Dinner.......Its our 24 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!!! :cheesy:  How the hell she put up with me for so long huh?? :dunno: I have a great wife!!! She supports me in this game that I love!!! :biggrin: Later......... :boink:
> *



:twak: Get off the computer tata... or no happy ending for you  (no **** jajaja)


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think thats it for now!!! Had a great time at the Show!

I wanted to make the hop!! Anyone have pics of the hop??? :wow:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

here are some more pic. while AL was out drinkin some beers.........


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Had to post this one!!! Frank and his Lady!

He is hookin up one of my Car Club Members ride with JUICE!!!! :biggrin: 

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 15 2010, 04:46 PM~16899193
> *here are some more pic. while AL was out drinkin some beers.........
> 
> 
> ...


Unity CC kept tellin me "the beers were in the trunk Bro"!!!! So I had to check!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2010, 05:29 PM~16899056
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics Tata!
> 
> 
> ...


taught him him everything he knows!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 05:48 PM~16899210
> *Unity CC kept tellin me "the beers were in the trunk Bro"!!!! So I had to check!!! :biggrin:
> *



and no one told me about them beers!! i wanted one or two to drink myself...... :biggrin: :biggrin: good times ..... see everyone next weekend........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 15 2010, 05:52 PM~16899231
> *and no one told me about them beers!! i wanted one or two to drink myself...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good times ..... see everyone next weekend........
> *



fucked up huh!!! AL LUNA FINED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 06:50 PM~16899219
> *taught him him everything he knows!
> *



 Nothing like learning from a master... You'll have to teach me a thing or two.. (no ****)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 15 2010, 05:13 PM~16898896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice pix's :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Mar 15 2010, 06:19 PM~16899478
> *nice pix's :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2010, 06:17 PM~16899450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics OG! Keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*A FEW OF DA HOMIE PETE'S TRUCK!!! RAIDER NATION :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/DUB%20SHOW%202010/CIMG1028-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/DUB%20SHOW%202010/CIMG1029-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/DUB%20SHOW%202010/CIMG1031-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 15 2010, 05:46 PM~16899193
> *here are some more pic. while AL was out drinkin some beers.........
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mark!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 06:26 PM~16899560
> *Nice pics OG! Keep it up!  :biggrin:
> *



DONATIONS WANNA BUT ME A GOOD CAMERA LIKE YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ok i can't spell I ment buy :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well we got 41 of the baddest pic's of the "Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" now up on website!!!!</span>_  

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Uce representing at the Elk's Lodge show in Kingman, AZ. 
Good job fellas. :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Uce Phoenix learning about Ford Model T's from our good friends Denny & Stan. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

very good pics OG and Al!!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

My lil bro and Pirate, the man that helped bring Jason and I into lowriding. 
Thanks Pirate, Love ya!

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

we all had a good time out there on sunday!!!! thanks Steady Dippin


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 04:18 PM~16898947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2010, 05:18 PM~16898947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When Joe Ray emails you with a to do list then you can talk!!!!! lol JK Bro, They look real good Al! :biggrin: proud of you, now I can take a break!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 08:05 PM~16900738
> *we all had a good time out there on sunday!!!! thanks Steady Dippin
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS GROUP PIC!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 15 2010, 08:30 PM~16901187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: LIKE THE BOOTY PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BigMandoAZ, unity_mike, Pops, azrdr, Dreammaker65, PHX CUSTOM TEES, SPIRITRUNNER74, MY85TOY PHX AZ

Whats up PAPA UCE! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:31 PM~16901211
> *:0  :cheesy: LIKE THE BOOTY PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


shit me too..........I WAS LOVIN IT....got more to come.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 15 2010, 06:41 PM~16899712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This a badass bike!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 15 2010, 08:34 PM~16901267
> *shit me too..........I WAS LOVIN IT....got more to come.
> *


hells yeah! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Mar 15 2010, 07:57 PM~16900611
> *Uce representing at the Elk's Lodge show in Kingman, AZ.
> Good job fellas.  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> ...



Looking good UCE! FUCKING love that blazer!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:30 PM~16901195
> *BADASS GROUP PIC!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 15 2010, 08:34 PM~16901267
> *shit me too..........I WAS LOVIN IT....got more to come.
> *


keep them coming mike!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 15 2010, 08:44 PM~16901433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the paint homie?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 PM~16901482
> *who did the paint homie?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 15 2010, 08:44 PM~16901433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 PM~16901482
> *who did the paint homie?
> *


same guy who did the elvis car...... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 PM~16901482
> *who did the paint homie?
> *


out in califas....E.R. custom paint


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up Rob. did your bro like da counsel


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 15 2010, 08:57 PM~16901570
> * whats up Rob. did your bro like da counsel
> *


had his ass sanding that glue off....should look nice once painted....


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 15 2010, 08:59 PM~16901589
> *had his ass sanding that glue off....should look nice once painted....
> *


SWEET...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Yeah.....
This was at the High Rollerz Picnic back when New Identity CC was real active.
Remember High Rollerz?</span> :wow:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG ERN?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16901929
> *WHATS UP BIG ERN?
> *


WHAT UP MIKEY MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just wanted to let you guys know Todd has 4 broken ribs, but is doing good. LOL....he said to give him a couple of days and he'll be ready to do it again!  :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2010, 09:09 PM~16901718
> *Remember Ben?
> *


_
you member ben member :biggrin: :biggrin:_


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 15 2010, 09:35 PM~16902096
> *Just wanted to let you guys know Todd has 4 broken ribs, but is doing good. LOL....he said to give him a couple of days and he'll be ready to do it again!    :biggrin:
> *


wat happend to him? i hope homie gets better


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 15 2010, 09:35 PM~16902096
> *Just wanted to let you guys know Todd has 4 broken ribs, but is doing good. LOL....he said to give him a couple of days and he'll be ready to do it again!    :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: GOOD TO HEAR THAT HE IS DOING GOOD! THAT GAS HOP WAS CRAZY AT THE END!!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 10:22 PM~16902649
> *wat happend to him? i hope homie gets better
> *


gas hopped Compita's truck, broke a ball joint, had a rough landing.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 15 2010, 09:19 PM~16902622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 15 2010, 08:35 PM~16902096
> *Just wanted to let you guys know Todd has 4 broken ribs, but is doing good. LOL....he said to give him a couple of days and he'll be ready to do it again!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: ouch!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2010, 09:09 PM~16901718
> *Yeah.....
> This was at the High Rollerz Picnic back when New Identity CC was real active.
> Remember High Rollerz?</span> :wow:
> *


_
homie i wasnt ever from lowrider style, not thats its a bad thing, but i was just there with alfred with the blue s10 truck chillin..... the only club i've been in was suavecito till it broke up and then the big UNITY C.C. and still going strong!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 15 2010, 09:35 PM~16902096
> *Just wanted to let you guys know Todd has 4 broken ribs, but is doing good. LOL....he said to give him a couple of days and he'll be ready to do it again!    :biggrin:
> *


thats good that he is doing better!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 15 2010, 09:37 PM~16902126
> *you member ben member :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhiiiiieeeeettttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont member!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

RedDog, PHX CUSTOM TEES, MY85TOY PHX AZ, JEN IN PHX, PHXROJOE

whats up homies????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16902709
> *gas hopped Compita's truck, broke a ball joint, had a rough landing.
> *


ouch :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 15 2010, 09:35 PM~16902096
> *Just wanted to let you guys know Todd has 4 broken ribs, but is doing good. LOL....he said to give him a couple of days and he'll be ready to do it again!    :biggrin:
> *


Dam...that's good to hear!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 PM~16902837
> *RedDog, PHX CUSTOM TEES, MY85TOY PHX AZ, JEN IN PHX,  PHXROJOE
> 
> whats up homies????
> *




Que onda homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 PM~16902837
> *RedDog, PHX CUSTOM TEES, MY85TOY PHX AZ, JEN IN PHX,  PHXROJOE
> 
> whats up homies????
> *


aqui ya sabes me acavo de meter a la casa been outhere afuera tryin to get the cutlass done mucho jale


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16902978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

REST IN PEACE PELON..............MISSING U HOMMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

real nice turnout!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Oh my bad Ben.....
You hung out with us so much i thought you were in._ :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 15 2010, 10:54 PM~16902970
> *aqui ya sabes me acavo de meter a la casa been outhere afuera tryin to get the cutlass done mucho jale
> *


orale homie pues ya sabes if you need me just let me know bro!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2010, 11:17 PM~16903169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol well alfred was my homie and he was cool to hang out with!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn mike you have alot of real good pics homie, thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT UP WEASEL?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THE DAMAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

keep them coming mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, New-Image-soldier, que onda loco???


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good pics everyone!! :thumbsup: Had a good time at Steady Dippin's event.. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 11:34 PM~16903316
> *, New-Image-soldier, que onda loco???
> *


que onda homie how you doing carnal


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 11:34 PM~16903316
> *, New-Image-soldier, que onda loco???
> *


What up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, DIRTY SOUTH, 1VATO64, 97TownCar, New-Image-soldier, MARIO_B, jay tee
WAT IT DEW MY AZ PEEPS? WAS KRAKIN BIG ED N MARIO.... I SEE YOU GUYS


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 16 2010, 01:23 AM~16903557
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, DIRTY SOUTH, 1VATO64, 97TownCar, New-Image-soldier, MARIO_B, jay tee
> WAT IT DEW MY AZ PEEPS? WAS KRAKIN BIG ED N MARIO.... I SEE YOU GUYS
> *


WHAT UP MIKE I CALLED YOU CHOLO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

vato go back to sleep ese!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 16 2010, 12:05 AM~16903484
> *que onda homie how you doing carnal
> *


just up checking out all these pics mike posted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up big Ed???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 16 2010, 12:11 AM~16903506
> *What up homie?  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on OG????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

IT'S OFFICIALLY TORTA TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 15 2010, 11:43 PM~16902842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MIKE SHES FREAKN HOT DUDE.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 01:33 AM~16903599
> *whats up big Ed???
> *


WHAT UP BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 16 2010, 01:00 AM~16903700
> *WHAT UP BEN
> *


CHILLIN BRO JUST HERE GETTING MY COCHINO ON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Pics PHX CUSTOM TEE'S MIKE! :thumbsup: 

You too Ben!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NICE PICS MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics everyone! All I know is AZ has a bunch of bad ASS rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16905066
> *Nice pics everyone!  All I know is AZ has a bunch of bad ASS rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X1,000,000!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

To whomever took pics at the LRM Phoenix Show, I'm looking for a pic of a 67 Fastback from Groupe C.C. It's for a story I'll be working on in the near future. 

The car had this sticker on it:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16905066
> *Nice pics everyone!  All I know is AZ has a bunch of bad ASS rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10, gordo1234, regal85 happy torta tuesday!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 AM~16905768
> *MANDOS69C/10, gordo1234, regal85 happy torta tuesday!!!
> *


:biggrin: YES IT IS BEN (a.k.a. CABARET KING)!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS YOU POSTED HOMIE :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2010, 09:09 PM~16901718
> *Yeah.....
> This was at the High Rollerz Picnic back when New Identity CC was real active.
> Remember High Rollerz?</span> :wow:
> *


_

damn thats an old pic _


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 09:45 AM~16905768
> *MANDOS69C/10, gordo1234, regal85 happy torta tuesday!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 16 2010, 11:00 AM~16905894
> *damn thats an old pic
> *



You ain't lying... :werd:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 16 2010, 10:13 AM~16905997
> *You ain't lying... :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 AM~16905822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

97TownCar, mando, Cadi4life

:wave: whats up homies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 12:54 AM~16903679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 16 2010, 09:08 AM~16905499
> *To whomever took pics at the LRM Phoenix Show, I'm looking for a pic of a 67 Fastback from Groupe C.C. It's for a story I'll be working on in the near future.
> 
> The car had this sticker on it:
> ...


i know how to get a hold of him just pm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 01:01 AM~16903706
> *CHILLIN BRO JUST HERE GETTING MY COCHINO ON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well we got 41 of the baddest pic's of the "Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" now up on website!!!!</span>_  

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 09:49 AM~16905808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :biggrin: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 16 2010, 10:47 AM~16906244
> *i know how to get a hold of him just pm!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for the response. But I actually have his contact info., I wanted to get a good visual of the ride first.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16905066
> *Nice pics everyone!  All I know is AZ has a bunch of bad ASS rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


xx100000000000 hope to see all of you guys sunday good times and the gato vs big ben :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 16 2010, 12:26 PM~16907011
> *xx100000000000 hope to see all of you guys sunday good times and the gato vs big ben  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there to make sure Big Ben don't eat the Gatito :biggrin: 

This is gonna be some funny ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 PM~16901482
> *who did the paint homie?
> *











wait till i get it color sanded and buffed out...then it will really pop


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 16 2010, 12:26 PM~16907011
> *xx100000000000 hope to see all of you guys sunday good times and the gato vs big ben  :biggrin:
> *


otra vez con eso!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 16 2010, 12:31 PM~16907044
> *I'll be there to make sure Big Ben don't eat the Gatito :biggrin:
> 
> This is gonna be some funny ass shit :biggrin:
> *


i eat pussy but not that kind (old short and hairy!)!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

no disrespect!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 12:38 AM~16903619
> *IT'S OFFICIALLY TORTA TUESDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16908162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 02:33 PM~16908076
> *i eat pussy but not that kind (old short and hairy!)!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


None taken homie :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 12:31 AM~16903592
> *vato go back to sleep ese!!!!
> *


JUST WAITIN 4 U TO GO 2 SLEEP SO I CAN TAKE UR RAG OUT 4 A SPIN.LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 02:33 PM~16908076
> *i eat pussy but not that kind (old short and hairy!)!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> no disrespect!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 16 2010, 04:23 PM~16909149
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKE :biggrin: I HEARD YOU ARE THE BEER PONG CHAMP


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

If your on facebook go to this link and become a fan of my DJ Sire page. I will post events that Im DJing at. I also put quick mixes on there as well

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...150142818685521


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Mar 16 2010, 04:40 PM~16909306
> *If your on facebook go to this link and become a fan of my DJ Sire page. I will post events that Im DJing at. I also put quick mixes on there as well
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...150142818685521
> *



I appreciate your help to promote my business.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Mar 16 2010, 04:40 PM~16909306
> *If your on facebook go to this link and become a fan of my DJ Sire page. I will post events that Im DJing at. I also put quick mixes on there as well
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...150142818685521
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 PM~16902827
> *shhhhhhhiiiiieeeeettttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont member!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn I had to check what thread I was in..... I thought I was in Off Topic at the Cabaret!!!! :0 :biggrin: 
I aint complainin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908664
> *None taken homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OK KU!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 16 2010, 03:35 PM~16908691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Mar 16 2010, 04:09 PM~16909001
> *JUST WAITIN 4 U TO GO 2 SLEEP SO I CAN TAKE UR RAG OUT 4 A SPIN.LOL
> *


YOU CAN ASK HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 16 2010, 05:38 PM~16909852
> *Damn I had to check what thread I was in..... I thought I was in Off Topic at the Cabaret!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> I aint complainin!!! :thumbsup:
> *


TORTA TUESDAY!!!! WHAT ELSE CAN I SAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TWAN LOVES CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 06:34 PM~16910416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 PINCHE BEN...FUNNY SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 16 2010, 04:49 PM~16909382
> *lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This week we want to add 3 more chapters to the Lowrider Style Nations: East LA, Modesto CA, and Somerton AZ! Pic's coming soon! In our "Lowrider Style Events" page we got the "Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" pic's! 41 of the baddest pic's ever! Plus in our "Video Of The Week" we got 2 video's this week! One is the San Antonio Chapters 1st Rap video with Breeze 210! And Tacoma Washington State did alittle something with Snoop Dogg & Daz! Not to mention we got pic's of our newest Plaque's & Medallion's right here on our homepage! Look below! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new![/i]

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html



--IdNADPasA&playnext_from=TL&videos=1p_9GfA7YGo&playnext=1


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16911786
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This week we want to add 3 more chapters to the Lowrider Style Nations: East LA, Modesto CA, and Somerton AZ! Pic's coming soon! In our "Lowrider Style Events" page we got the "Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" pic's! 41 of the baddest pic's ever! Plus in our "Video Of The Week" we got 2 video's this week! One is the San Antonio Chapters 1st Rap video with Breeze 210! And Tacoma Washington State did alittle something with Snoop Dogg & Daz! Not to mention we got pic's of our newest Plaque's & Medallion's right here on our homepage! Look below! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new![/i]
> 
> Here's your link:
> ...


thats a good video!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Mar 16 2010, 04:41 PM~16909313
> *I appreciate your help to promote my business.
> *


ya homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 08:37 PM~16912016
> *thats a good video!!!!
> *


nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:20 PM~16911774
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 16 2010, 09:00 PM~16912359
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2010, 09:19 PM~16912617
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 hno: :buttkick:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 05:34 PM~16910416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW POST THE ONE OF ROGER!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16913019
> *NOW POST THE ONE OF ROGER!
> *


dont start a war neto


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :wave: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 16 2010, 08:51 PM~16913044
> *dont start a war neto
> *


LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY AS HELL!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 16 2010, 09:41 PM~16912909
> *hno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:00 PM~16913150
> *LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY AS HELL!
> *


Hey Neto remember this?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16913019
> *NOW POST THE ONE OF ROGER!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 16 2010, 09:51 PM~16913044
> *dont start a war neto
> *


you better get neto for that!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2010, 10:08 PM~16913245
> *Hey Neto remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a thick ass mustache!!!!!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 09:19 PM~16913354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats a thick ass mustache!!!!!!
> *


DONT HATE ON THE STASH! :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2010, 09:08 PM~16913245
> *Hey Neto remember this?
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH, DO YOU REMEMBER WHY EVERYBODY GOT OUT?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NETO......is that really u hommie?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16913511
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NETO......is that really u hommie?
> *


WHAT UP MIKE, HAVEN'T TALKED TO YOU LATELY WHAT DID YOU WIN AT THE DUB SHOW?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16913523
> *WHAT UP MIKE, HAVEN'T TALKED TO YOU LATELY WHAT DID YOU WIN AT THE DUB SHOW?
> *


not a dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thang!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 16 2010, 09:51 PM~16913617
> *not a dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thang!
> *


that sucks i thought another best interior or best audio or something


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:55 PM~16913649
> *that sucks i thought another best interior or best audio or something
> *


nope...................NADA! them cali fools took most of the trophies


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I just have a question. Where is good place in Phoenix to go to have bumpers straightened out and rechromed? Also what is cost? Also, Has anyone tried powder chroming and what was the result like?

Im trying to work on a 66 Catalina and theres no aftermarket support, anyway the car has wrong bumpers on it and I found some in Casa Grand but they need straightened and rechromed as they are dented and rusty looking in the pics so trying to figure if its cheaper to restore them or just keep looking for better ones.

BTW, Wanted to thank everyone for the advice yall have given me so far. 

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Why Cali wins all the trophies? I just ask as I see many nice cars on this thread, like the red Impala and the blue car posted with the patterns. While I do not think what I'm hoping to eventually get built will be considered a lowrider by most (no hydraulics ) I do like the heavy metallic paint and the patterned roofs.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:27 PM~16913430
> *YEAH, DO YOU REMEMBER WHY EVERYBODY GOT OUT?
> *


Some what....
Did alot drugs back then..... 
But i didn lose everybody.....
And Lowrider Style is much different now....
And i posted those old pic's out of pride for those good times we did have....
i meant no disrespect towards anyone.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:26 PM~16913413
> *DONT HATE ON THE STASH! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:27 PM~16913430
> *YEAH, DO YOU REMEMBER WHY EVERYBODY GOT OUT?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 16 2010, 04:29 PM~16909205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OG DOBLE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mikey wasnt even in the game and he was still drinking from the beer pong cups!! :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 17 2010, 05:00 AM~16914618
> *I THEW THE BALL IN MY OWN CUP. FOR I COULD DRINK THE BEER.I LOST THE GAME. BUT DRANK ALL THE BEER. J/K :biggrin:
> 
> OG DOBLE
> *


:0 :cheesy: SO YOU DIDNT LOSE AT ALL  YOU WON CUZ YOU DRANK ALL THE BEER THEN :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 07:21 AM~16915079
> *Mikey wasnt even in the game and he was still drinking from the beer pong cups!! :0
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:26 PM~16913413
> *DONT HATE ON THE STASH! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: ORALE NETO  JUS TELL'EM IT IS A "FLAVOR SAVER" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP LUNA AND ANT :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2010, 10:19 PM~16913354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats a thick ass mustache!!!!!! (NO  ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!!!)
> *


 FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ side miss lots of paginas mike good pictures of the show bro thanks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 17 2010, 07:47 AM~16915222
> * FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 16 2010, 09:51 PM~16913044
> *dont start a war neto
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 17 2010, 02:00 AM~16914297
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:27 PM~16913430
> *YEAH, DO YOU REMEMBER WHY EVERYBODY GOT OUT?
> *


Who is this NETO !!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:30 AM~16915491
> *Who is this NETO !!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


callese guey,no es tu pedo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   


que rollo gatito listo para el domingo guey que el BEN te va a comer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:30 AM~16915491
> *Who is this NETO !!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:23 AM~16915447
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:18 AM~16915408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ side,,,,,,,,check this out :thumbsup: 

for us that like to drink a lil bit,play beer pong,,,,and those of us that say dam its barely 5:55am shit we got a long wait,,,,jajajaja we tend to get dehydrated alot.....we need to stay hydrated!!!!!!!!! 
H2o!!!!















WATER 

#1. 75% of Americans are chronically dehydrated.. 
(Likely applies to half the world population) 


#2. In 37% of Americans, the thirst mechanism is so weak 
that it is mistaken for hunger. 


#3. Even MILD dehydration will slow down one's metabolism as 3%. 


#4. One glass of water will shut down midnight hunger pangs 
for almost 100% of the dieters studied in a University of 
Washington study. 


#5. Lack of water, the #1 trigger of daytime fatigue. 


#6. Preliminary research indicates that 8-10 glasses of 
water a day could significantly ease back and joint pain 
for up to 80% of sufferers. 


#7. A mere 2% drop in body water can trigger fuzzy short-term 
memory, trouble with basic math, and difficulty focusing on 
the computer screen or on a printed page. 


#8.. Drinking 5 glasses of water daily decreases the risk of 
colon cancer by 45%, plus it can slash the risk of breast 
cancer by 79%., and one is 50% less likely to develop 
bladder cancer. Are you drinking the amount of water 
you should drink every day? 


and some tips for us mecanecks...............mecanico guey :twak: 









COKE 

#1. In many states the highway patrol carries 
two gallons of Coke in the trunk to remove blood from 
the highway after a car accident. 


#2. You can put a T-bone steak in a bowl of Coke 
and it will be gone in two days. 

#3. To clean a toilet: Pour a can of Coca-Cola into the 
toilet bowl and let the 'real thing' sit for one hour, 
then flush clean. The citric acid in Coke removes 
stains from vitreous china. 


#4. To remove rust spots from chrome car bumpers: 
Rub the bumper with a rumpled-up piece of Reynolds 
Wrap aluminum foil dipped in Coca-Cola. 


#5. To clean corrosion from car battery terminals: Pour 
a can of Coca-Cola over the terminals to bubble 
away the corrosion. 


#6. To loosen a rusted bolt: Apply a cloth soaked in Coca-Cola 
to the rusted bolt for several minutes. 


#7. To bake a moist ham: Empty a can of Coca-Cola into 
the baking pan, wrap the ham in aluminum foil, and bake. 
Thirty minutes before ham is finished, remove the foil, allowing the drippings to mix 
with the Coke for a sumptuous brown gravy. 


#8. To remove grease from clothes: Empty a can of Coke 
into the load of greasy clothes, add detergent, and run 
through a regular cycle.. The Coca-Cola will help loosen 
grease stains. It will also clean road haze from your 
windshield. 


FOR YOUR INFORMATION: 

#1 the active ingredient in Coke is phosphoric acid. 
It will dissolve a nail in about four days. Phosphoric 
acid also leaches calcium from bones and is a major 
contributor to the rising increase of osteoporosis. 

#2. To carry Coca-Cola syrup! (the concentrate) the 
commercial trucks must use a hazardous Material place 
cards reserved for highly corrosive materials. 

#3. The distributors of Coke have been using it to clean 
engines of the trucks for about 20 years! 
Now the question is, would you like a glass of water? 


or Coke? 



Sorry i aint got no good pics like BIG BEN,,,,,,but we have to say we READ THE ARTICLES TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2010, 09:16 AM~16915813
> *AZ side,,,,,,,,check this out :thumbsup:
> 
> for us that like to drink a lil bit,play beer pong,,,,and those of us that say dam its barely 5:55am shit we got a long wait,,,,jajajaja  we tend to get dehydrated alot.....we need to stay hydrated!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:24 AM~16915457
> *
> *



Que rollo gato


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Im looking for a euro front clip for a cutlass if anyone has one or knows someone that has it for sale PM me please ... Thks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 17 2010, 07:43 AM~16915197
> *:biggrin: ORALE NETO  JUS TELL'EM IT IS A "FLAVOR SAVER" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:barf: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:16 AM~16915388
> *Qvo AZ side miss lots of paginas mike good pictures of the show bro thanks
> *


que onda gatito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 17 2010, 08:37 AM~16915551
> *callese guey,no es tu pedo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2010, 09:16 AM~16915813
> *AZ side,,,,,,,,check this out :thumbsup:
> 
> for us that like to drink a lil bit,play beer pong,,,,and those of us that say dam its barely 5:55am shit we got a long wait,,,,jajajaja  we tend to get dehydrated alot.....we need to stay hydrated!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB'S UNIDOS![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 10:02 AM~16916151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


huh!

Just drink plenty of CORONAS and you be straight.....or crooked :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 17 2010, 04:00 AM~16914618
> *I THEW THE BALL IN MY OWN CUP. FOR I COULD DRINK THE BEER.I LOST THE GAME. BUT DRANK ALL THE BEER. J/K :biggrin:
> 
> OG DOBLE
> *


roger's gonna get upset,
don't make me talk smack about the doble on the res! lol!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We want to stop owe'n Mike for beer evertime we say "Club Unity"..... :biggrin: 
so we want to ask you.... the clubs
What a better name?</span>_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 10:02 AM~16916151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 16 2010, 01:50 PM~16907657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The paint looks crazy...I saw it when Joey introduced you to me (NO ****) at the art museum lowrider event.
So is the car back in AZ now?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2010, 10:25 AM~16916962
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We want to stop owe'n Mike for beer evertime we say "Club Unity"..... :biggrin:
> so we want to ask you.... the clubs
> What a better name?</span>
> *


"CLUB IDENTITY", So you can give us beers when you say it!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 12:21 PM~16917441
> *"CLUB IDENTITY", So you can give us beers when you say it!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

_Now for some serious input!!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDERS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 17 2010, 10:59 AM~16916743
> *huh!
> 
> Just drink plenty of CORONAS and you be straight.....or crooked :biggrin:
> *


X12pack!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 17 2010, 12:49 PM~16917725
> *X12pack!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Hangovers: 

:thumbsup: One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey.. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system. 


 or BUD LITE OR CORONAS!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMM BEER !!!!! the 5th food group!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 11:08 AM~16916822
> *roger's gonna get upset,
> don't make me talk smack about the doble on the res! lol!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16918338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: 
your crazy Ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 12:21 PM~16917441
> *"CLUB IDENTITY", So you can give us beers when you say it!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i knew either you or Mando would say that


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16918338
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BEN JUST LOVES THE PAPPARATZI!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We want to stop owe'n Mike for beer evertime we say "Club Unity"..... :biggrin: 
so we want to ask you.... the clubs
What a better name?</span>_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 01:05 PM~16918338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY ASS SHIT THERE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 17 2010, 09:49 AM~16916030
> *Que rollo gato
> *


Aqui nomas Pepe Jose ke tranza contigo


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats up AZ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 15 2010, 09:44 PM~16901433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 17 2010, 11:56 AM~16917242
> *The paint looks crazy...I saw it when Joey introduced you to me (NO ****) at the art museum lowrider event.
> So is the car back in AZ now?
> *


  yes I got her back home and trying to get her together hopefully by the end of summer. :x:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 17 2010, 03:47 PM~16919251
> *Whats up AZ :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 17 2010, 04:20 PM~16919519
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lets see them rides AZ... done or sneeks of da projects


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 17 2010, 01:20 PM~16918444
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i knew either you or Mando would say that
> *


LOL :biggrin: Ya that always on our minds!!! BUD LITES!! and in our hands too!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 17 2010, 03:35 PM~16919616
> * yes I got her back home and trying to get her together hopefully by the end of summer. :x:
> *


I got Shotgun, first time out!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :yessad: :yes: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 04:50 PM~16919773
> *I got Shotgun, first time out!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yessad:  :yes:  :h5:  :naughty:
> *


 :happysad: i'll get you on the second round(NO-****) but the wife will put me 6 feet down if she don't get the maiden voyage


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 04:48 PM~16919759
> *LOL :biggrin: Ya that always on our minds!!! BUD LITES!! and in our hands too!
> *



You aint lying!!! Like yesterday! and today and again tomorrow!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 17 2010, 05:13 PM~16919975
> *You aint lying!!! Like yesterday! and today and again tomorrow!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 04:48 PM~16919759
> *LOL :biggrin: Ya that always on our minds!!! BUD LITES!! and in our hands too!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 17 2010, 04:35 PM~16919618
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 17 2010, 03:47 PM~16919251
> *Whats up AZ :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 16 2010, 10:27 PM~16913430
> *YEAH, DO YOU REMEMBER WHY EVERYBODY GOT OUT?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

henry castillo, unity1963, PHXROJOE, whats up homies???


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 06:41 PM~16920760
> *henry castillo, unity1963, PHXROJOE,  whats up homies???
> *


what's up homie hope to see you this sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no **** LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 06:41 PM~16920760
> *henry castillo, unity1963, PHXROJOE,  whats up homies???
> *


what up benny


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 17 2010, 06:56 PM~16920885
> *what up benny
> *


chillin chillin, just got out of work!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

knightowl480, 97TownCar


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ LUV!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2010, 07:07 PM~16921001
> *AZ LUV!!!
> *


thats not the Steady Dippin show n shine!!!! but its a good video though!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 07:10 PM~16921047
> *thats not the Steady Dippin show n shine!!!! but its a good video though!!!!
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!!!!!
BUT YOU GOT TO CLICK ON THE LINK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2010, 07:39 PM~16921440
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!!!!!
> BUT YOU GOT TO CLICK ON THE LINK!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Why not just post the video on here?:dunno: no reason to go to your site to look at all the videos :dunno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532058


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 17 2010, 07:51 PM~16921616
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532058
> *


good luck on your trade homie!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 07:54 PM~16921647
> *good luck on your trade homie!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 17 2010, 07:43 PM~16921489
> *Why not just post the video on here?:dunno: no reason to go to your site to look at all the videos  :dunno:
> *


We're try'n to get hits on our site homie. The more hits a site gets the more easier Google reads it. Which means when someone Googles "Lowriders", "Car Clubs" or something similar we pop up. And if we pop up so do all the lowrider clubs in our pic's an videos. So please go to our site as much as possible. We went from a 1,000 hits a month to 2,000 hits a month. We get hits from all across the country homie! 
Thanks for asking..... :biggrin:

PS:
We're not just promoting our club.....
We're promoting the whole Az lowrider scene so we can get more events here.
Also it lets your fellow chapters see what your doing.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

STILL HAVE THAT CHEVY 350 FOR SALE IF ANYBODY NEEDS IT,$300 602 434 6530


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

dose anyone have pics of this car.....before this pic.....???


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 17 2010, 08:02 PM~16922592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is that junk yard? :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 17 2010, 09:02 PM~16922592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


og mando painted that car back 1988 or 1989 :nicoderm:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

What up Gente! Old School C.C. is hosting an event on March 27th. This event is being held at the Santa Rita Center. All car clubs and solo riders are all welcome for this free event of a day of hispanic culture.


Any questions PM 1968custom or 1949packard


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

HERES OUR PICNIC AGAIN, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF FOOD AND EVEN BEER FOR ALL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16923610
> *HERES OUR PICNIC AGAIN, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF FOOD AND EVEN BEER FOR ALL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: ORALE....CANT WAIT!! hno:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 17 2010, 09:37 PM~16923784
> *:thumbsup: ORALE....CANT WAIT!! hno:
> *


YOU THE MAN MANDO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16918338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 10:38 PM~16923797
> *YOU THE MAN MANDO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

unity picnic hell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2010


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: :run: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 17 2010, 09:10 PM~16922690
> *where is that junk yard? :biggrin:
> *


ya where is that junk yard???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup AZ!.. Anyone know how to get in touch with Alex the painter? He used to own Modern Art and from what I heard painted Big Rich's casket ( please forgive me if I'm wrong) if you do can you please pm me the info..

Thank you


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2010, 11:12 PM~16924081
> *Wasssup AZ!.. Anyone know how to get in touch with Alex the painter? He used to own Modern Art and from what I heard painted Big Rich's casket ( please forgive me if I'm wrong) if you do can you please pm me the info..
> 
> Thank you
> *


yes i know how!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16922263
> *We're try'n to get hits on our site homie. The more hits a site gets the more easier Google reads it. Which means when someone Googles "Lowriders", "Car Clubs" or something similar we pop up. And if we pop up so do all the lowrider clubs in our pic's an videos. So please go to our site as much as possible. We went from a 1,000 hits a month to 2,000 hits a month. We get hits from all across the country homie!
> Thanks for asking..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16923610
> *HERES OUR PICNIC AGAIN, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF FOOD AND EVEN BEER FOR ALL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh yeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 17 2010, 10:52 PM~16923896
> *unity  picnic hell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2010
> *


simon homie get all the homies to come down!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

oh where , oh where has OG PLAYER gone??? oh where oh where can she be???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


this is why donks shouldnt be on the road!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 12:37 AM~16924563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy: THAT IS RI-DONK-CULOUS!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :h5: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 12:10 AM~16924465
> *oh where , oh where has OG PLAYER gone??? oh where oh where can she be???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

sup az :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: AZ


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16923610
> *HERES OUR PICNIC AGAIN, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF FOOD AND EVEN BEER FOR ALL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



are you going to have enogh beer AL and MANDO sure can drink!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 09:22 PM~16923610
> *HERES OUR PICNIC AGAIN, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF FOOD AND EVEN BEER FOR ALL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds cool, I'm glad you moved the date up. Those mid summer picnics were HOT!!!!!!!!!! :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16923610
> *HERES OUR PICNIC AGAIN, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME. THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF FOOD AND EVEN BEER FOR ALL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 18 2010, 07:39 AM~16925684
> *:wave:  :wave: AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16922263
> *We're try'n to get hits on our site homie. The more hits a site gets the more easier Google reads it. Which means when someone Googles "Lowriders", "Car Clubs" or something similar we pop up. And if we pop up so do all the lowrider clubs in our pic's an videos. So please go to our site as much as possible. We went from a 1,000 hits a month to 2,000 hits a month. We get hits from all across the country homie!
> Thanks for asking..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 17 2010, 07:51 PM~16921616
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532058
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16923202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels, steadydippin4life, 97TownCar

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 18 2010, 07:26 AM~16925617
> *:0 :cheesy: THAT IS RI-DONK-CULOUS!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 18 2010, 07:42 AM~16925703
> *are you going to have enogh beer AL and MANDO sure can drink!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we always have enough beer food and water!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 12:14 AM~16924482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 08:45 AM~16926140
> *we always have enough beer food and water!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2010, 08:20 AM~16925951
> * Sounds cool,  I'm glad you moved the date up.  Those mid summer picnics were HOT!!!!!!!!!! :420:
> *


me too!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 18 2010, 08:44 AM~16926131
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, steadydippin4life, 97TownCar
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, how you doing??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 08:47 AM~16926158
> *whats up homie, how you doing??
> *


DOING GOOD HOMIE JUST CHILLIN TRYIN TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 08:47 AM~16926158
> *whats up homie, how you doing??
> *


jus chillin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Mar 18 2010, 09:13 AM~16926387
> *jus chillin
> *


thats ku, no work today huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 09:24 AM~16926478
> *thats ku, no work today huh!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me work yea right :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Mar 18 2010, 09:31 AM~16926520
> *me work yea right  :wow:
> *


i was being sarcastic!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: check out the steady dippin page!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck, MANDOS69C/10


whats up fellas???


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 09:32 AM~16926527
> *i was being sarcastic!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  check out the steady dippin page!!
> *


that shit is to funny :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2010, 08:20 AM~16925951
> * Sounds cool,  I'm glad you moved the date up.  Those mid summer picnics were HOT!!!!!!!!!! :420:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: X2!! QUE PASA SEÑOR BUCK :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 09:35 AM~16926552
> *Art Buck, MANDOS69C/10
> whats up fellas???
> *


WHAT UP WHAT UP BIG BEN!!! :biggrin: HOW YOU DOIN? (no ****...jajajaja!!!!) :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HOE81 :wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin: ARE YOU GONNA SHOW THE ELCO THIS SUNDAY AT THE NEW IMAGE SHOW?


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 12:37 AM~16924563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL DONKS YYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! WHAT UP BEN J2A2C2O2B :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 12:37 AM~16924563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 18 2010, 08:35 AM~16926552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!


just at work, working away............ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ LUV!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 18 2010, 09:40 AM~16926599
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP BIG BEN!!! :biggrin: HOW YOU DOIN? (no ****...jajajaja!!!!) :cheesy:
> *


just working and you???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 18 2010, 10:25 AM~16926969
> *LOL DONKS YYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! WHAT UP BEN J2A2C2O2B :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol that sounds ****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2010, 11:59 AM~16927777
> *wHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> just at work, working away............ :happysad:
> *


dont work too hard!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 17 2010, 08:41 PM~16922320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS CANT BE REAL??????????????

HE AINT GOT HIZ GLOVE ON!!!!

:rimshot:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 18 2010, 03:09 PM~16929178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ! LOOKS LIKE THE SHIT IS TURNING AROUND. WORK HAS BEEN CRAZY BIZZY. I HAVE NO TIME FOR LAYITLOW. DAMN IT MAN! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2010, 11:59 AM~16927777
> *wHATS UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> just at work, working away............ :happysad:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 01:00 PM~16928281
> *just working and you???
> *


UMMMMMMM.... uffin: ME TOO :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 18 2010, 03:55 PM~16929562
> *WHATS UP AZ! LOOKS LIKE THE SHIT IS TURNING AROUND. WORK HAS BEEN CRAZY BIZZY. I HAVE NO TIME FOR LAYITLOW. DAMN IT MAN! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 18 2010, 04:12 PM~16929675
> *:wave: WHAT UP MIKE :biggrin:
> *


DOING TO MUCH!  I NEED TO GO ME-MEES


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

post them rides


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 18 2010, 03:55 PM~16929562
> *WHATS UP AZ! LOOKS LIKE THE SHIT IS TURNING AROUND. WORK HAS BEEN CRAZY BIZZY. I HAVE NO TIME FOR LAYITLOW. DAMN IT MAN! :biggrin:
> *


get your ass to work!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 18 2010, 04:09 PM~16929656
> *UMMMMMMM.... uffin: ME TOO :420: :420: :420:
> *


tell me about it!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Support Your Loco Car Clubs"![/i]


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 01:00 PM~16928284
> *lol that sounds ****
> *


ben why u gotta b mean lmfao


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 18 2010, 06:11 PM~16931245
> *ben why u gotta b mean lmfao
> *



Sometimes the truth hurts.........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 18 2010, 07:11 PM~16931245
> *ben why u gotta b mean lmfao
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i'm sorry!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2010, 07:56 PM~16931744
> *Sometimes the truth hurts.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Support Your Loco Car Clubs"![/i]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 18 2010, 05:44 PM~16930346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 18 2010, 05:44 PM~16930346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16932204
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 18 2010, 09:35 PM~16933000
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 18 2010, 09:11 PM~16932725
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 18 2010, 05:44 PM~16930346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 18 2010, 06:27 PM~16930738
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Support Your Loco Car Clubs"![/i]
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Mar 18 2010, 09:35 PM~16933000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WITH ACCESSORIES!!!! RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $10. EACH*

*THE WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE UNITY PICNIC ON MAY 02, 2010

YOU CAN BEGIN TO BUY YOUR TICKET THIS SUNDAY 03/21/2010

PLEASE CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 TO GET YOUR TICKETS...... THANK YOU



- BIG BEN-*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*WITH ACCESSORIES!!!! RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $10. EACH*

*THE WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE UNITY PICNIC ON MAY 02, 2010

YOU CAN BEGIN TO BUY YOUR TICKET THIS SUNDAY 03/21/2010

PLEASE CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 TO GET YOUR TICKETS...... THANK YOU



- BIG BEN-*


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Morning BUMP :boink:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP AZ!!!! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 04:45 PM~16929908
> *get your ass to work!!!!!
> *


YESA SIR!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GODD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

:420: :420: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

G.M., AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 19 2010, 09:34 AM~16936628
> *G.M., AZ
> *


  :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 19 2010, 07:33 AM~16935604
> *GODD MORNING :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 19 2010, 07:01 AM~16935410
> *WHATS UP AZ!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16934284
> *
> WITH ACCESSORIES!!!!  RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $10. EACH
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16933370
> *:drama: :drama: :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16934033
> *whats up homies???
> *


chillin  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE AZ SIDE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16934033
> *whats up homies???
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin: WHAT IS UP FOR TONIGHT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2010, 05:20 AM~16934983
> *:wave: Morning BUMP :boink:
> *


:biggrin: THAT IS THE BEST KIND! "MORNING BUMP" :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 19 2010, 09:46 AM~16936743
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 19 2010, 10:03 AM~16936895
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16937203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 19 2010, 11:52 AM~16937748
> *:wave: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin: WHAT IS UP FOR TONIGHT?
> *


working on my car again :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 01:50 PM~16938559
> *working on my car again :biggrin:
> *


:0 hno: WHAT YOU DOIN TO IT NOW HOMIE? PICS OR IT ISNT HAPPENING! J/K HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 19 2010, 12:28 PM~16937974
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 19 2010, 02:32 PM~16938895
> *:0 hno: WHAT YOU DOIN TO IT NOW HOMIE? PICS OR IT ISNT HAPPENING! J/K HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


orale homie, trust in me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn where is all of AZ at????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 04:23 PM~16939273
> *damn where is all of AZ at????
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2010, 03:31 PM~16939336
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie, where the hell do you think everyone is at????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Pitirijas que ond loco???


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16939408
> *Pitirijas que ond loco???
> *


aqui nomas pateandola :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Mar 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16939430
> *aqui nomas pateandola  :biggrin:
> *


ooosea (kicking it) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"Support Your Loco Car Clubs"![/i]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 19 2010, 03:56 PM~16939526
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 04:00 PM~16939546
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: whats crackin Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 19 2010, 04:07 PM~16939593
> *:wave:  :biggrin: whats crackin Ben
> *


just here chillin at home,,,,, :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

87LUXURY, smiley602 whats up vato's locos!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 04:27 PM~16939708
> *just here chillin at home,,,,, :420:
> *


same here


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*AZ*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 04:40 PM~16939402
> *whats up homie, where the hell do you think everyone is at????
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2010, 02:56 PM~16939070
> *orale homie, trust in me!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

WAS UP BEN ? :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 19 2010, 08:22 PM~16941654
> *WAS UP BEN ?  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2010, 05:31 PM~16940108
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


they act like they have jobs and shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 19 2010, 08:22 PM~16941654
> *WAS UP BEN ?  :wave:
> *


whats going on homie, how you been???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 19 2010, 11:59 AM~16937800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 watcha doing to it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Mar 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16941145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

heres for all you NO HOMOS !!!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3uXcK9pMqg


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 19 2010, 11:55 PM~16943445
> *
> *


what up homie!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 20 2010, 12:39 AM~16943355
> *they act like they have jobs and shit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 19 2010, 11:41 PM~16943365
> *nothing now!
> *


:scrutinize: WHAT DID I MISS??!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Mar 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16941145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0  :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

:wave: Good mourning AZ


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 20 2010, 10:05 AM~16945057
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 20 2010, 10:19 AM~16945130
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 20 2010, 07:57 AM~16944434
> *:wave: Good mourning AZ
> *


:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 20 2010, 10:19 AM~16945130
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 20 2010, 12:00 AM~16943470
> * heres for all you NO HOMOS !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3uXcK9pMqg
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 20 2010, 11:19 AM~16945439
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP ROGER


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

dj sire a friend of mine is intrested in some dj setup,let me knw what u got...pm bro..thanx


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 20 2010, 10:54 AM~16945288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: whats up homies


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16934284
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>YOUR TICKETS ARE READY HOMIE!!!
> *


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MY DISPLAY IS READY!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16948728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE R GONNA NEED 4 SPOTS FOR UR DISPLAY MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16948728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

finally tomorrow


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Mar 20 2010, 10:20 PM~16949534
> *finally  tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Mar 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16948795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The day is finally here New Image Car Show n Hop!! 
Big Mando from Idintity CC says he is gonna win the Wing Eating Contest!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!![/i]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16948728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken wing contes about to start. Contestants dukes, majestics, phoenix, phoenix riderz, identity, intimidations, unity, techniques car club


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

My bad and rollerz only


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

And dueces wild


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Winner winner chicken diner. Unity taking it home


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 21 2010, 05:30 PM~16954799
> *Winner winner chicken diner. Unity taking it home
> *



BIG BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

AZ STAND UP!! AZ LOWRIDING MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE IN THE AZ, YOU KNOW HOW KROWN ENT GET DOWN, ANYBODY WANT TO NETWORK & MAKE SOME NOISE JUST HOLLA AT ME. I MISSED THE NEW IMAGE CAR SHOW BUT I KNOW IT WAS A SUCCESS. BIG PROPS TO ALL THAT PUT IT DOWN...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16948728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now only if it came stocked with Bud Light :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

post the new image show pics please. and thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

i wanna thank everyone who came out to the show


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just want to give BIG THANKS to UCE CC. One of my members had car trouble tonite. Justin was there to offer his car hauler!! He is drivin his Elco home. Pickin up the hauler from Mesa. Driving back to the car show to pick up Mark! That's Unity there!! Thanks again Justin and Uce. That's what a car club is all about! No matter what plaque is in the back window. Its all about Family!!!

Al Luna
Prez
Identity cc


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 21 2010, 06:13 PM~16955133
> *
> BIG BEN!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:no: :no: :no: BIG JOE FROM UNITY TOOK IT :thumbsup: 13 CHICKEN WINGS IN 1 1/2 MINUTES! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 21 2010, 08:18 PM~16956160
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

On behalf of grandpas pizza and NEW IMAGE C.C. we would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and showed support I hope everyone had fun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956084
> *Just want to give BIG THANKS to UCE CC. One of my members had car trouble tonite. Justin was there to offer his car hauler!! He is drivin his Elco home. Pickin up the hauler from Mesa. Driving back to the car show to pick up Mark!  That's Unity there!! Thanks again Justin and Uce. That's what a car club is all about! No matter what plaque is in the back window. Its all about Family!!!
> 
> Al Luna
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

congrats uso!!!!!


----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16957175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 21 2010, 08:18 PM~16956160
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


 :thumbsup: good pics!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2010, 08:38 PM~16956453
> *:no: :no: :no: BIG JOE FROM UNITY TOOK IT :thumbsup: 13 CHICKEN WINGS IN 1 1/2 MINUTES! :0 :0 :0
> *



 oh ok cool :biggrin: Looks like I missed a great show :angry:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2010, 08:38 PM~16956453
> *:no: :no: :no: BIG JOE FROM UNITY TOOK IT :thumbsup: 13 CHICKEN WINGS IN 1 1/2 MINUTES! :0 :0 :0
> *


good job joe!!!!!!!!!!!!i only got 4 down!!!!!!!!!!i tied with big mando....


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956084
> *Just want to give BIG THANKS to UCE CC. One of my members had car trouble tonite. Justin was there to offer his car hauler!! He is drivin his Elco home. Pickin up the hauler from Mesa. Driving back to the car show to pick up Mark!  That's Unity there!! Thanks again Justin and Uce. That's what a car club is all about! No matter what plaque is in the back window. Its all about Family!!!
> 
> Al Luna
> ...


No worries . car is back home safe .


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

a few shots from the REDEEMED show on sat........


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

A BIG THANKS TO ALL THE AZ SIDE FOR COMING TRU AND SHOWING SOME LOVE


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

I STOLE THIS PIC BUT CHICKEN WING EATING CONTEST WAS FUN CONGRATS TO JOE FROM UNITY THE HOMIE FROM PHX KUSTOMS AND THE HOMIE FROM PHX RIDERZ WAT I WANA KNOW IS WAT HAPPEN TO BIG MANDO AND ROJOE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ONLY FOUR WINGS FELLAS COME ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16957872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! New Image C.C i would like to thank you guys for all your support and for having a great show! Arizona i would like to thank you for your Support! Today's show was a very good show 200+ vehicles, thousands of people, wing eating contest, good Hop, all in all alot of fun! I had a blast at this event! Cant wait To do it again next year! Here are a few Pics that i took of the hop and the wing eating contest! the wings were so hot one man cry you can see in the pic below! this event will be on Vol.18! And yes the wing eating contest will be on there as well. Enjoy!! *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

priceless lmao thnx rollin


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Mar 21 2010, 06:17 PM~16955162
> *AZ STAND UP!! AZ LOWRIDING MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE IN THE AZ, YOU KNOW HOW KROWN ENT GET DOWN, ANYBODY WANT TO NETWORK & MAKE SOME NOISE JUST HOLLA AT ME. I MISSED THE NEW IMAGE CAR SHOW BUT I KNOW IT WAS A SUCCESS. BIG PROPS TO ALL THAT PUT IT DOWN...
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz video homie i play that song all the time :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin: GOOD TIMES YESTERDAY AT THE NEW IMAGE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956084
> *Just want to give BIG THANKS to UCE CC. One of my members had car trouble tonite. Justin was there to offer his car hauler!! He is drivin his Elco home. Pickin up the hauler from Mesa. Driving back to the car show to pick up Mark!  That's Unity there!! Thanks again Justin and Uce. That's what a car club is all about! No matter what plaque is in the back window. Its all about Family!!!
> 
> Al Luna
> ...



Justin is always down to help he is a true homie


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2010, 08:28 AM~16960549
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin: GOOD TIMES YESTERDAY AT THE NEW IMAGE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 22 2010, 12:16 AM~16958721
> *Man! New Image C.C i would like to thank you guys for all your support and for having a great show! Arizona i would like to thank you for your Support! Today's show was a very good show 200+ vehicles, thousands of people, wing eating contest, good Hop, all in all alot of fun! I had a blast at this event! Cant wait To do it again next year! Here are a few Pics that i took of the hop and the wing eating contest! the wings were so hot one man cry you can see in the pic below! this event will be on Vol.18! And yes the wing eating contest will be on there as well. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I just have to say I beat big ben no ke muy muy. Si pero muy culon I mean a big ass hahahaha


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16961347
> *I just have to say I beat big ben no ke muy muy. Si pero muy culon I mean a big ass hahahaha
> *


GATO KE PASO I LOST 50 BUCKS HAD MY MONEY ON YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 22 2010, 12:16 AM~16958721
> *Who won the hop?[/i] :wow:*


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Good show NEW IMAGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Never mind....
Did some research and found out.....
Trouble won single street.
Raul won single radical.
Todd won double._


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 09:12 AM~16960927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE FOR POSTING PIC OF MY CAR. :thumbsup:
A BIG THANKS TO NEW IMAGE C.C.,HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought this hommie was gonna throw up on me!!!!












:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rag68 t (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SN1P3R_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 AM~16961865
> *GRACIAS HOMIE FOR POSTING PIC OF MY CAR.  :thumbsup:
> A BIG THANKS TO NEW IMAGE C.C.,HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE!
> *


anytime homie


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo ben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16962423
> *anytime homie
> *


:0 :0 :0 NICE PICS OF THE HOP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 21 2010, 06:13 PM~16955133
> *
> BIG BEN!!!  :biggrin:
> *


no, joe from our club represent for us!!!! and won!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 22 2010, 12:27 PM~16962497
> *Que rollo ben
> *


whats up homie, apenas me voy levantando!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 22 2010, 10:17 AM~16961445
> *GATO KE PASO I LOST 50 BUCKS HAD MY MONEY ON YOU :biggrin:
> *


:angry: X2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16962423
> *anytime homie
> *


good pics homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16956883
> *On behalf of grandpas pizza and NEW IMAGE C.C. we would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and showed support I hope everyone had fun.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i had a good time , thanks homies good work!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Mar 21 2010, 09:49 PM~16957380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good pics homie, that shit was funny as hell!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16961347
> *I just have to say I beat big ben no ke muy muy. Si pero muy culon I mean a big ass hahahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 12:31 PM~16962548
> *whats up homie, apenas me voy levantando!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MUY CHINGON...I AM BURLEY...YOU MEMBER "BURLEY"...I AM BURLEY GETTIN UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 22 2010, 12:32 PM~16962555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ben and Mando


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2010, 12:34 PM~16962587
> *MUY CHINGON...I AM BURLEY...YOU MEMBER "BURLEY"...I AM BURLEY GETTIN UP :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


for real bro... i went to long wongs on the south side last night and it was poppin!!! i was so tired that i left about 9:30 and went straight to sleep and BURLEY woke up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 12:37 PM~16962613
> *thanks Ben and Mando
> *


did you go to the south side last night??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 12:38 PM~16962631
> *did you go to the south side last night??
> *


yessir, it was packed. i heard alot of people chillin on 43rd ave and thomas but i dont know if that was true or not


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey gato i just heard that your favorite rapper "Lil Rob" died, is that true????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16961347
> *I just have to say I beat big ben no ke muy muy. Si pero muy culon I mean a big ass hahahaha
> *


:scrutinize: POR QUE LE ANDAS MIRANDO EL CULO DEL BIG BEN GATITO???? MAS ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!! :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16962659
> *yessir, it was packed. i heard alot of people chillin on 43rd ave and thomas but i dont know if that was true or not
> *


really???? :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2010, 12:42 PM~16962668
> *:scrutinize: POR QUE LE ANDAS MIRANDO EL CULO DEL BIG BEN GATITO???? MAS ****....JAJAJAJAJA!!!! :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


it's not mas ****, its *MAS PUTO*!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 12:42 PM~16962669
> *really???? :uh:
> *


 :dunno: thats what angel said but he was probley bullshittin like always :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 12:37 PM~16962613
> *thanks Ben and Mando
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 12:44 PM~16962684
> *it's not mas ****, its MAS PUTO!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 12:44 PM~16962691
> *:dunno:  thats what angel said but he was probley bullshittin like always :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2010, 12:45 PM~16962705
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 12:37 PM~16962617
> *for real bro... i went to long wongs on the south side last night and it was poppin!!!  i was so tired that i left about 9:30 and went straight to sleep and BURLEY woke up!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ORALE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2010, 12:47 PM~16962734
> * ORALE! :thumbsup:
> *


HAD TO GET CAUGHT UP DOG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP NETO???? SAY SOMETHING DOG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY WHO IS NALGONA69?????


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16962775
> *HEY WHO IS NALGONA69?????
> *



ASK TITO!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16962892
> *ASK TITO!
> *


 :wow: what the fu*k????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956084
> *Just want to give BIG THANKS to UCE CC. One of my members had car trouble tonite. Justin was there to offer his car hauler!! He is drivin his Elco home. Pickin up the hauler from Mesa. Driving back to the car show to pick up Mark!  That's Unity there!! Thanks again Justin and Uce. That's what a car club is all about! No matter what plaque is in the back window. Its all about Family!!!
> 
> Al Luna
> ...



BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats what im talkin bout........not all about 1 person,all about THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING AS A FAMILY!!!

BIG UPS TO UCE C.C. FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Mar 22 2010, 08:34 AM~16960614
> *Justin is always down to help he is a true homie
> *


just send my THANKS to( JUSTIN ) form UCE CC for helping me out last night. thanks homie :h5: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Big props to New Image CC for throwing it down again yesterday!! Great show and the wing eating contest was a blast and the hop was good too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a good time yesterday.  

and.........big THANKS to Grandpa's Pizza!!!!!!!!!! and...............big Thank you to all of the lowriders out there for the great display of what lowriding is all about :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16963261
> *Big props to New Image CC for throwing it down again yesterday!!  Great show and the wing eating contest was a blast and the hop was good too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a good time yesterday.
> ...


YEZZZZERRR!! What Art Said!!! Especially the last part!!! Drama Free Show....AGAIN!!! We all had a great time!! Gatta Give Props to DJ Midnight for his good tunes and comedy!!! Crazy Fool!! :biggrin: 

PS I had a Sprite all day!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 22 2010, 01:50 PM~16963371
> *YEZZZZERRR!! What Art Said!!! Especially the last part!!! Drama Free Show....AGAIN!!! We all had a great time!! Gatta Give Props to DJ Midnight for his good tunes and comedy!!! Crazy Fool!!  :biggrin:
> 
> PS I had a Sprite all day!!!
> *


yeah a sprite can filled with bud lite :biggrin: :roflmao: whats good Al?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 22 2010, 01:36 PM~16963261
> *Big props to New Image CC for throwing it down again yesterday!!  Great show and the wing eating contest was a blast and the hop was good too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a good time yesterday.
> ...


X100


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I missed a good show


----------



## oglowriding (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956084
> *Just want to give BIG THANKS to UCE CC. One of my members had car trouble tonite. Justin was there to offer his car hauler!! He is drivin his Elco home. Pickin up the hauler from Mesa. Driving back to the car show to pick up Mark!  That's Unity there!! Thanks again Justin and Uce. That's what a car club is all about! No matter what plaque is in the back window. Its all about Family!!!
> 
> Al Luna
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 02:15 PM~16963599
> *  I missed a good show
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :yessad: :yessad:
YES, YOU DID!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

zenith ko's $12







5


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 02:15 PM~16963599
> *  I missed a good show
> *


  But hey, here is the chik'n eat'n contest


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$125 brand new


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16957175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for representing while i was out of town congrats arod and jason ,but good job to all who showed, thx justin for looking out for a fellow rider, thats how we do it!! i got home safe with the newest edition of our family :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to give a very special thanks to Robert & Sara. Your baby has come to a new home that will love and respect it as much as you did. I would also like to thank all my Uso Family and Friends for all their love, respect, and support. I am very proud to say I am a part of a special family like this. Much love and respect to you all! 




























Congrats to all that won in San Diego, you all shined like you always do!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 01:05 PM~16963500
> *yeah a sprite can filled with bud lite  :biggrin:  :roflmao: whats good Al?
> *


LOL Pics or it didnt happen!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Mar 22 2010, 03:17 PM~16964197
> *I would like to give a very special thanks to Robert & Sara. Your baby has come to a new home that will love and respect it as much as you did. I would also like to thank all my Uso Family and Friends for all their love, respect, and support. I am very proud to say I am a part of a special family like this. Much love and respect to you all!
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Yvonne one your new ride! That blazer is badass! I'll need about 10 years to catch up to it! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 22 2010, 01:26 PM~16963146
> *just send my THANKS to( JUSTIN ) form UCE CC for helping me out last night. thanks homie :h5:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


x3. Justin, your a stand up homie! I want to thank your for taking time out of your day to help out a fellow rider! Thanks for the help! 


BigMando


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Mar 21 2010, 04:17 PM~16954334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit was the bomb. You guys put it down. Them wings were hot as fuck! I feel sorry for Nicole, Joes wife. She had to wear a gas mask to go to sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16963261
> *Big props to New Image CC for throwing it down again yesterday!!  Great show and the wing eating contest was a blast and the hop was good too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a good time yesterday.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE THIS CAT IS FROM????????













GUADALUPE HOMES, GUADALUPE BRO, GUADALUPE ESE!!!!!!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 22 2010, 12:50 PM~16963371
> *YEZZZZERRR!! What Art Said!!! Especially the last part!!! Drama Free Show....AGAIN!!! We all had a great time!! Gatta Give Props to DJ Midnight for his good tunes and comedy!!! Crazy Fool!!  :biggrin:
> 
> PS I had a Sprite all day!!!
> *



Thanks Luna......I do what I can, when I can.....had a great time yesterday,.....hope to do it agaim soon,......not just for New Image but for anyone who needs a dj for any show or what ever.....and the funny part of the comedy is I was solber.....didnt drink any beer yesterday although it did look good with all the ice coming of "YOUR" beer can......(NO ****)......I mean "Sprite" can......... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Mar 22 2010, 02:29 PM~16963746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!! :biggrin: I know if I miss a show I will still see some of it on lay it low..


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 22 2010, 03:26 PM~16964277
> *LOL Pics or it didnt happen!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


you drank all the evidence before i could take a picture :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 04:10 PM~16965191
> *you drank all the evidence before i could take a picture  :biggrin:
> *


Too Slick for ya !!!! Even the Cops thought I was drinkin Sprite!!! Buuuurp!! AAAAAhhhhhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 22 2010, 05:13 PM~16965214
> *Too Slick for ya !!!! Even the Cops thought I was drinkin Sprite!!! Buuuurp!! AAAAAhhhhhhhh! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

smiley602, OGPLAYER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 22 2010, 03:26 PM~16964277
> *LOL Pics or it didnt happen!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *










:biggrin:

That looks like a bud light to me :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

and felisha next to you wants to borrow your vcr to dub a movie!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2010, 05:15 PM~16965235
> *smiley602, OGPLAYER
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: Hi How's it going?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 05:15 PM~16965237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 05:19 PM~16965274
> *:biggrin:  :wave: Hi How's it going?
> *


good just chillin


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 22 2010, 05:37 PM~16965453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool same here wating for some more pics to go up..


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Mar 22 2010, 07:08 AM~16959945
> *bad azz video homie i play that song all the time  :biggrin:
> *


  where can I get this cd?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Whats going on big AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16965488
> *:biggrin:
> That's cool same here wating for some more pics to go up..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Mar 22 2010, 02:34 PM~16963798
> * But hey, here is the chik'n eat'n contest
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Mar 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16956084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks fellas just helping out where ever I can


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

I GOT THIS JERSEY FOR SALE HERE IN AZ BRAND NEW 60.00 THE SIZE IS 48 MENS
IF YOUR INTERESTED SEND ME A PM


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 22 2010, 06:35 PM~16966007
> *I GOT THIS JERSEY FOR SALE HERE IN AZ BRAND NEW 60.00 THE SIZE IS 48 MENS
> IF YOUR INTERESTED SEND ME A PM
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

On behalf of Identity Car Club & BigMandoaz.com I dedicate this pics to all the friends and family of Juventino "Joby" of Old School Car Club. RIP :angel: My prayers go out to the familia. We will keep you in our prayers.

Armando "BigMando" Aldama & Family


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

I ALSO GOT THESE FITTED HATS FOR SALE I KNOW THERE LA HATS BUT THE GUY THAT ORDERED THEM HASNT GOT THEM THEY ARE 20.00 EACH I ALSO SELL OTHER FITTED HATS AS WELL ALL 20.00 A PIECE THE SIZE ON THESE IS 7 1/2 LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED IN THESE OR OTHER ONES SEND A PM THANKS.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16966094
> *On behalf of Identity Car Club & BigMandoaz.com I dedicate this pics to all the friends and family of Juventino "Joby" of Old School Car Club. RIP :angel: My prayers go out to the familia. We will keep you in our prayers.
> 
> Armando "BigMando" Aldama & Family
> ...


RIP rider :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 22 2010, 01:36 PM~16963261
> *Big props to New Image CC for throwing it down again yesterday!!  Great show and the wing eating contest was a blast and the hop was good too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a good time yesterday.
> ...


x63


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.</span>[/i]


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16966094
> *On behalf of Identity Car Club & BigMandoaz.com I dedicate this pics to all the friends and family of Juventino "Joby" of Old School Car Club. RIP :angel: My prayers go out to the familia. We will keep you in our prayers.
> 
> Armando "BigMando" Aldama & Family
> ...





Thanks Mando! Awsome pictures like always. I will make sure his wife gets the photos. Joby was a good man and he will be missed.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 02:15 PM~16963599
> *  I missed a good show
> *


yes you did, you better be at our picnic!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Mar 22 2010, 03:17 PM~16964197
> *I would like to give a very special thanks to Robert & Sara. Your baby has come to a new home that will love and respect it as much as you did. I would also like to thank all my Uso Family and Friends for all their love, respect, and support. I am very proud to say I am a part of a special family like this. Much love and respect to you all!
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit congrats on your new baby!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2010, 04:58 PM~16965082
> *Thanks Luna......I do what I can, when I can.....had a great time yesterday,.....hope to do it agaim soon,......not just for New Image but for anyone who needs a dj for any show or what ever.....and the funny part of the comedy is I was solber.....didnt drink any beer yesterday although it did look good with all the ice coming of "YOUR" beer can......(NO ****)......I mean "Sprite" can......... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


damn homie you got down!!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 22 2010, 06:35 PM~16966007
> *I GOT THIS JERSEY FOR SALE HERE IN AZ BRAND NEW 60.00 THE SIZE IS 48 MENS
> IF YOUR INTERESTED SEND ME A PM
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: RAIDERS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 22 2010, 05:13 PM~16965214
> *Too Slick for ya !!!! Even the Cops thought I was drinkin Sprite!!! Buuuurp!! AAAAAhhhhhhhh! :biggrin:
> *


with all that age you got knowledge


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 22 2010, 07:54 PM~16967106
> *:thumbsdown: RAIDERS :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16965976
> *Thanks fellas just helping out where ever I can
> *


i hope your around when i break down!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice pics .It was amazing on how many people i seen touching cars . adults and kids . They could not leave the white chain alone either around your guys display


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 22 2010, 07:54 PM~16967106
> *:thumbsdown: RAIDERS :thumbsdown:
> *



I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

nice pics Mike


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 06:54 PM~16967099
> *damn homie you got down!!!!
> *



SUP BIG BEN!!!!!!! Good seeing out yesterday homie.......and Thank You.......Much Love & Respect..........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

HOLY LOCK UP !!! :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

[/quote]


:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

U GUYS READY FOR SOME FUNNY ASS PIXZ OF THE WING CONTEST?....LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2010, 08:13 PM~16967450
> *Nice pics .It was amazing on how many people i seen touching cars . adults and kids . They could not leave the white chain alone either around your guys display
> *


some people have no respect


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

HERE ARE THEM PIXZ U REQUESTED MARINATE........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2010, 07:52 PM~16967083
> *yes you did, you better be at our picnic!!!!!!!
> *



I should be better by then!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:20 PM~16968644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! Those are great action shots!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16968802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is Gato crying ??


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16968772
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:20 PM~16968644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 10:08 PM~16968443
> *HERE ARE THEM PIXZ U REQUESTED MARINATE........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THATS ALL I GOT FROM NEW IMAGE CARSHOW 2010............GREAT TURN OUT AND FUN TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 10:54 PM~16969203
> *THATS ALL I GOT FROM NEW IMAGE CARSHOW 2010............GREAT TURN OUT AND FUN TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHERE THE "OTHER" ONE'S DAWG! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16969248
> *WHERE THE "OTHER" ONE'S DAWG! :biggrin:
> *


LOL..........ILL SEND EM TO YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 10:59 PM~16969278
> *LOL..........ILL SEND EM TO YOU
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16966094
> *On behalf of Identity Car Club & BigMandoaz.com I dedicate this pics to all the friends and family of Juventino "Joby" of Old School Car Club. RIP :angel: My prayers go out to the familia. We will keep you in our prayers.
> 
> Armando "BigMando" Aldama & Family
> ...


Joby, Great guy.......


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

Rick what happen 2 the house call :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16969693
> *Rick what happen 2 the house call  :biggrin:
> *


queb onda guey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

chillen e tu k onda :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 22 2010, 10:57 PM~16969990
> *chillen e tu k onda  :biggrin:
> *


nada auqi mirando las fotos estan chingonas que no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ya le pusistes el otro frente al carro? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16970059
> *nada auqi mirando las fotos estan chingonas que no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ya le pusistes el otro frente al carro? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope not yet


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

the truck ready 4 the next show


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16969916
> *queb onda guey!!!!!!!!!
> *


QUE ONDA QUEBRA COSTIAS..... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16969203
> *THATS ALL I GOT FROM NEW IMAGE CARSHOW 2010............GREAT TURN OUT AND FUN TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Great Pic's thanks for sharing.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16967799
> *SUP BIG BEN!!!!!!!  Good seeing out yesterday homie.......and Thank You.......Much Love & Respect..........
> *


call me homie i need to talk to you bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16968716
> *I should be better by then!!  :biggrin:
> *


i hope so if not i understand!!!!! :biggrin: get better!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16969203
> *THATS ALL I GOT FROM NEW IMAGE CARSHOW 2010............GREAT TURN OUT AND FUN TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn homie you got down with the pics and the videos!!!! have you got my order yet??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Mar 22 2010, 11:28 PM~16970313
> *QUE ONDA QUEBRA COSTIAS..... :0  :roflmao:
> *


QUEBRA COSTIAS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny shit!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16968802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey gato , como estas del tira maiz???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

* ***TORTA TUESDAY****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ben you a cochino and we love you for that lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 23 2010, 01:06 AM~16970782
> *ben you a cochino and we love you for that lol
> *


thank you bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ok az side I got a couple of calls and text messages asking who had the idea of the chicken wing eatn contest, so for everyone especially to the 10 contestants here it goes, if your culo hurts its all my fault, maybe (****) :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :rimshot: once again props and much love to the guys that got down. :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

what the hell are we doing on page 2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Good morning AZ!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 AWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!! BIG BEN (a.k.a. THE CABARET KING) STRIKES AGAIN FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY" WITH THE FIRME PICS!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :thmbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 09:02 AM~16972477
> *Good  morning AZ!!!!!!
> *


X2!!! :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16969693
> *Rick what happen 2 the house call  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE :wave: IT WAS COOL CATCHING UP WITH YOU HOMIE(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 22 2010, 11:03 PM~16970059
> *nada auqi mirando las fotos estan chingonas que no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ya le pusistes el otro frente al carro? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO BUDDY BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 12:12 AM~16970592
> *hey gato , como estas del tira maiz????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin: I FEEL BAD FOR HIS KITTY LITTER BOX!!! :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 01:20 AM~16970822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 12:10 AM~16970576
> *i hope so if not i understand!!!!! :biggrin:  get better!!!
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE AND CONGRATS KNIGHTSTALKER!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16969203
> *THATS ALL I GOT FROM NEW IMAGE CARSHOW 2010............GREAT TURN OUT AND FUN TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


_GREAT PIC'S!!!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 23 2010, 10:19 AM~16973223
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE AND CONGRATS KNIGHTSTALKER!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: HELLO STRANGER :biggrin: WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? I HOPE THAT EVERYTHING IS COOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2010, 10:25 AM~16973285
> *:wave: HELLO STRANGER :biggrin: WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? I HOPE THAT EVERYTHING IS COOL
> *



I'm ok


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAS SAPPENIN AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 23 2010, 11:19 AM~16973223
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE AND CONGRATS KNIGHTSTALKER!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: Thanks Moni :biggrin:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

A big Congrats to my homie knightstalker and lady C. Wish I could have been there. When u come down to phx were gonna have to have the bachelor party lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 23 2010, 01:06 AM~16970782
> *ben you a cochino and we love you for that lol
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: BEN ben ben ben!!!!!

AZ sides CABERAT KING!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16973311
> *I'm ok
> *


Hi O.G. u got alot of love :angel: here in the azside, :biggrin: 

u go m.i.a. for a second and people want to send out the lowrider troops.

and i hit the switches for u too,,,OG STYLE!!!! :worship: :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 01:19 AM~16970817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ninja: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :ninja: 
:naughty: :nicoderm:


Big Ben,,, i pm,d u whats up with the quote on the rims carnal :dunno:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 01:28 AM~16970843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Mar 23 2010, 10:43 AM~16973459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know i got sum down ass and tru homie up in az side,, much luv and respect to you all!!! Thanks!! That's the only way OG STYLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16975395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 23 2010, 02:05 PM~16975159
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 23 2010, 10:29 AM~16973323
> *WHAS SAPPENIN AZ :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up mike


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 23 2010, 10:19 AM~16973227
> *GREAT PIC'S!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 23 2010, 01:20 AM~16970822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love tuesdays :biggrin: , thanks Ben ( no **** )!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 23 2010, 01:21 AM~16970823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 12:56 AM~16970746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ninja :biggrin: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 23 2010, 01:06 AM~16970782
> *ben you a cochino and we love you for that lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16969693
> *Rick what happen 2 the house call  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16969203
> *THATS ALL I GOT FROM NEW IMAGE CARSHOW 2010............GREAT TURN OUT AND FUN TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn Mike, Great job on all the pics!!! Thats alot of film you used up Bro!! LOL j/k!
 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 23 2010, 12:06 AM~16970782
> *ben you a cochino and we love you for that lol
> *












Come on Luis.........damn man, I thought you knew!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2010, 09:07 AM~16972525
> *:0 :0 :0 AWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!! BIG BEN (a.k.a. THE CABARET KING) STRIKES AGAIN FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY" WITH THE FIRME PICS!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :thmbsup:
> *


:naughty: :boink: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 03:05 PM~16975772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell em ay!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2010, 09:28 AM~16972708
> *:0 :biggrin: I FEEL BAD FOR HIS KITTY LITTER BOX!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OG TRIPLE O GIZZLE!!! HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER!! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!! :biggrin: NEED TO SEE YOU OUT AT THE NEXT EVENT!!!

HAHA, I DONT HAVE TO SAY NO ****!!!!  

KNIGHTSTALKER GOT HITCHED???? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 23 2010, 10:43 AM~16973459
> *:wave: Thanks Moni :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie congrats, now lets see some pics!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2010, 12:00 PM~16974175
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: BEN ben ben ben!!!!!
> 
> AZ sides CABERAT KING!!
> *


:naughty: :boink: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16974720
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2010, 02:50 PM~16975607
> *i love tuesdays :biggrin: , thanks Ben ( no **** )!!!
> *


your welcome homie, just a little cut and paste thats all!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 02:11 PM~16975841
> *your welcome homie, just a little cut and paste thats all!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA, WELL, WHATS THE OTHER HAND DOING??? lol :0 :biggrin: :wow: 

NOOOO HOOOOOOMMMMMOOOOOO!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 03:09 PM~16975812
> *OG TRIPLE O GIZZLE!!! HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER!! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!  :biggrin: NEED TO SEE YOU OUT AT THE NEXT EVENT!!!
> 
> HAHA, I DONT HAVE TO SAY NO ****!!!!
> ...



Thanks!! I am and yes knightstalker is getting hitched today!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 03:13 PM~16975868
> *YA, WELL, WHATS THE OTHER HAND DOING??? lol :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> NOOOO HOOOOOOMMMMMOOOOOO!
> *


i'm not telling!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 03:13 PM~16975868
> *YA, WELL, WHATS THE OTHER HAND DOING??? lol :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> NOOOO HOOOOOOMMMMMOOOOOO!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 03:05 PM~16975772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup+Mar 23 2010, 12:16 PM~16973816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thx ben... pics? :dunno:


My girl has em... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 23 2010, 03:12 PM~16976560
> *:biggrin:
> *


'sup Mikey!!!!!!

I spotted you on the West Side playing a little b-ball!!!!!!!!! you didn't even see me foo!! Lucky I'm not a sniper! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2010, 04:32 PM~16976838
> *'sup Mikey!!!!!!
> 
> I spotted you on the West Side playing a little b-ball!!!!!!!!!  you didn't even see me foo!!  Lucky I'm not a sniper! :biggrin:
> *


should of thrown a beer at him! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

luna post the pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 03:39 PM~16976918
> *should of thrown a beer at him!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I know huh?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 03:40 PM~16976925
> *luna post the pic!  :biggrin:
> *


Um No!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 04:43 PM~16976985
> *Um No!
> *


come on... its a nice one! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 03:44 PM~16976993
> *come on... its a nice one!  :biggrin:
> *


You can post it. 
BUT I AM OFFICIALLY SAYING HERE I DID NOT APPROVE OF WHAT HAPPENED IN THE PIC!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Felicidades Ruben y Corina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 04:49 PM~16977070
> *You can post it.
> BUT I AM OFFICIALLY SAYING HERE I DID NOT APPROVE OF WHAT HAPPENED IN THE PIC!
> *


 hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 23 2010, 04:49 PM~16977071
> *Felicidades Ruben y Corina  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 04:49 PM~16977070
> *You can post it.
> BUT I AM OFFICIALLY SAYING HERE I DID NOT APPROVE OF WHAT HAPPENED IN THE PIC!
> *


ok, i wont post it! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HECTOR WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW??????????????????????????????


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16970308
> *the truck ready 4 the next show
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Mar 22 2010, 11:28 PM~16970313
> *QUE ONDA QUEBRA COSTIAS..... :0  :roflmao:
> *


este bato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 12:11 AM~16970583
> *QUEBRA COSTIAS!!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats funny shit!!!
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up AZ


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 23 2010, 05:06 PM~16977313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 04:59 PM~16977211
> *HECTOR WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW??????????????????????????????
> *












_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 04:52 PM~16977111
> *ok, i wont post it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

oh shall i delete that ??
:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 23 2010, 05:30 PM~16977632
> *oh shall i delete that ??
> :wow:
> *


lol, if they didnt get to see it the whole 10 minutes it was up. then they lost out! :biggrin: it was fucking funny though!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 05:36 PM~16977710
> *lol, if they didnt get to see it the whole 10 minutes it was up. then they lost out!  :biggrin: it was fucking funny though!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 04:36 PM~16977710
> *lol, if they didnt get to see it the whole 10 minutes it was up. then they lost out!  :biggrin: it was fucking funny though!
> *


I seen it and didnt laff one bit Puto!!!
Post it Justin, Its cool!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 03:13 PM~16975868
> *YA, WELL, WHATS THE OTHER HAND DOING??? lol :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> NOOOO HOOOOOOMMMMMOOOOOO!
> *


I GOT ONE GUESS....ONE HAND ON THE MOUSE AND THE OTHER HAND "FAPPING" AWAY!!!! (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16977886
> *I seen it and didnt laff one bit Puto!!!
> Post it Justin, Its cool!!!
> *


:scrutinize: HEY LUNA IS THERE ANOTHER PIC OF YOU IN A SPEEDO ON LAY IT LOW AGAIN!!?? :0 :0 :0 (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 23 2010, 05:03 PM~16977280
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE?! QUE HACES? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16977886
> *I seen it and didnt laff one bit Puto!!!
> Post it Justin, Its cool!!!
> *


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

whats good to do around here im in from detroit for a few weeks.. and heartbroken without the ride in this nice weather.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2010, 05:59 PM~16978016
> *:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE?! QUE HACES? :biggrin:
> *


que paso buddy buddy,aqui nomas descansando,   homie y tu?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 23 2010, 06:07 PM~16978112
> *que paso buddy buddy,aqui nomas descansando,     homie y tu?
> *


:cheesy: ES TODO HOMIE :thumbsup: ..AQUI ESTOY EN EL CHANTE MIRANDO UNAS PELICULAS CON LA FAMILIA uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 23 2010, 05:06 PM~16977313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie.. :thumbsup: :0


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: GAME TIME, PHX CUSTOM TEES, grande64, 87LUXURY, Lunas64, BIGBODY96, enrique
:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 23 2010, 05:12 PM~16977387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


down the street from my house


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homies. Just posted some pics from the new image show in my thread! :biggrin: link is in my signature.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 23 2010, 04:32 PM~16976831
> *
> My girl has em... :biggrin:
> *


pues orale homie, post them!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 23 2010, 04:49 PM~16977070
> *You can post it.
> BUT I AM OFFICIALLY SAYING HERE I DID NOT APPROVE OF WHAT HAPPENED IN THE PIC!
> *


can someone post that pic again cause i didnt see it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DIRTY SOUTH, torta tuesday huh!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16981089
> *DIRTY SOUTH, torta tuesday huh!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


MI GUSTA TORTAS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 23 2010, 10:18 PM~16981907
> *MI GUSTA TORTAS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16982609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BEN


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: good morning AZ...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! where az side @????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WWAT UP AZ!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup az side


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

wanted a vin,title and cowl tag for 1964 impala

im looking for arizona title only thanks. pm how much you want for it.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 24 2010, 03:15 PM~16988455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha by law he didn't touch her.. :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks needed a laugh..


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 24 2010, 01:21 PM~16987357
> *sup az side
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2010, 02:41 PM~16988109
> *uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :420: :420:
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 24 2010, 03:40 PM~16988723
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP CHUCK? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16988655
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 24 2010, 02:41 PM~16988109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....made my day!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 24 2010, 03:40 PM~16988723
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2010, 04:08 PM~16989003
> *WHATS UP CHUCK? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MIKE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 24 2010, 04:12 PM~16989052
> *sup!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....made my day!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH BUDDY uffin: JUS CHILLIN AT THE CHANTE WATCHING TV  QUE HACES TU? ARE YOU FEELING BETTER???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2010, 04:10 PM~16989027
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2010, 04:15 PM~16989079
> *WHAT UP MIKE :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Whats good mando? Almost Miller time :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2010, 03:35 PM~16989334
> *Whats good mando? Almost Miller time :biggrin:
> *


Miller Time?? WTF, The dude who drives a Bud Lite car calls it Miller Time!!!! :twak:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 
ANYBODY OUT THERE LOOKING FOR A NEW WOODGRAIN STEERING WHEEL.
IT WAS GOING IN MY 1984 CUTLASS .

I AM ONLY ASKING $ 90.00 COMPLETE STEERING WHEEL KIT


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

sold :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

uffin: WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

At the Dodgers vs A's game. Great seats!! Thanks J Mann!! Budlite is cold too! Had to get a loan to pay for it tho!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 24 2010, 07:58 PM~16991669
> *At the Dodgers vs A's game. Great seats!! Thanks J Mann!! Budlite is cold too! Had to get a loan to pay for it tho!!
> *


Hell yeah, Luna... I hope L.A Dodgers take it, becuz the L.A Lakers are getting beat up by the SAN ANTONIO SPURS... :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2010, 04:18 PM~16989119
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH BUDDY uffin: JUS CHILLIN AT THE CHANTE WATCHING TV  QUE HACES TU? ARE YOU FEELING BETTER???
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

soon I hope...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Mar 24 2010, 04:53 PM~16989529
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 24 2010, 08:45 PM~16992248
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> soon I hope...
> *



Get well soon my friend!! Take care


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2010, 04:35 PM~16989334
> *Whats good mando? Almost Miller time :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: MILLER TIME????  SHOULDN'T YOU BE SAYIN "BUD LIGHT" TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

sup neto,I see you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 24 2010, 09:33 PM~16993168
> *sup neto,I see you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MENTIROSA!! TODAY YOU TELL ME SOMETHING Y MANANA OTRA COSA!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16993181
> *MENTIROSA!!  TODAY YOU TELL ME SOMETHING Y MANANA OTRA COSA!
> *


sup neto i heard you liked serio
:biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehdAVyhM7Z0


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 24 2010, 09:38 PM~16993258
> *sup neto i heard you liked seio :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehdAVyh
> *



WHAT IS SEIO CARNAL?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16993181
> *MENTIROSA!!  TODAY YOU TELL ME SOMETHING Y MANANA OTRA COSA!
> *


calmate MELLOW MAN ACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 23 2010, 01:17 PM~16974754
> *You are welcome tell corina I said congrats too.. Remember shes a sister to me so don't hurt her or I'll find you.. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: Aww thanks moni!! The feeling is the same 

Thanks to all that sent their congrats too :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2010, 08:19 AM~16984482
> *:wave: WHAT UP BEN
> *


whats up homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 24 2010, 03:15 PM~16988455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
thats funny as hell


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16989435
> *Miller Time?? WTF, The dude who drives a Bud Lite car calls it Miller Time!!!! :twak:
> *


he must be drunk already, or didnt know how to spell Bud-Lite!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 24 2010, 10:41 PM~16993301
> *WHAT IS SEIO CARNAL?
> *


 :roflmao: his keyboard is missing the letter "R"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

New-Image-soldier que onda homie???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

q onda guey central on sunday o que pedo carnal


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ya te mandaron a dormir guey :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :sprint: :rimshot:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: Good morning homies... TTT (morning "bump") :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ISNT IT THICK ASS THURSDAY?????




> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 24 2010, 09:17 PM~16992744
> *Get well soon my friend!! Take care
> *


thanks! Likewise


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> ISNT IT THICK ASS THURSDAY?????
> 
> 
> > __
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SN1P3R_@Mar 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16991268
> *uffin: WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 01:08 AM~16994241
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> thats funny as hell
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 01:16 AM~16994269
> *q onda guey central on sunday o que pedo carnal
> *


 :wave: whats up puppet


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 01:16 AM~16994269
> *q onda guey central on sunday o que pedo carnal
> *


simon que si!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 01:21 AM~16994286
> *ya te mandaron a dormir guey  :twak:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :sprint:  :rimshot:
> *


shit look what time it was!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 25 2010, 06:33 AM~16995143
> *ISNT IT THICK ASS THURSDAY?????
> 
> 
> ...


Al you woke up all maniaco this morning!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2010, 07:58 AM~16995733
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


whats going on homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 24 2010, 04:52 PM~16989525
> *sold  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up az side


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

AZ STAND UP!!!! 







<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY0hIBJ2vL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY0hIBJ2vL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

2010 ARIZONA LOWRIDERS CALENDAR AVAILABLE ONLINE KROWNENTERTAINMENT.COM!!! 








www.krownentertainment.com


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 25 2010, 07:03 AM~16995285
> *thanks! Likewise
> *



Thanks!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Mar 25 2010, 10:27 AM~16997169
> *AZ STAND UP!!!!
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY0hIBJ2vL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY0hIBJ2vL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>*


cool ass video homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64, mando


whats up fellas??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS in the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 25 2010, 10:26 AM~16997152
> *What's up az side
> *


que onda mi gatito, meeeeoooowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 09:11 AM~16996435
> *Al you woke up all maniaco this morning!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: X2!!! :biggrin: DIRTY OLD MAN!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 25 2010, 10:26 AM~16997152
> *What's up az side
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW ESE GATO LOCO :nicoderm: QUE HACES HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Mar 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16989435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 01:08 AM~16994244
> *he must be drunk already, or didnt know how to spell Bud-Lite!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


Didnt mean to let you guys down. :angry: Lets try it again. Almost Bud Light time holmes. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2010, 12:32 PM~16998328
> *:wave: QUE SHOW ESE GATO LOCO :nicoderm: QUE HACES HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Nada bro just here tirando barra


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 11:28 AM~16997773
> *que onda mi gatito, meeeeoooowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ke rollo ben


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 25 2010, 02:31 PM~16999443
> *Nada bro just here tirando barra
> *


que onda homie como te siguio el yooohooo ya puedes ir a cagar? :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2010, 07:59 AM~16995743
> *:wave: whats up puppet
> *


sup ese whats good homeboy


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 09:10 AM~16996426
> *shit look what time it was!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooooooorrrrrrraaaaaaalllleeeeeeee te van a peger guey ya te pareces al gato


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup tata luna


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 25 2010, 02:29 PM~16998903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP LUIS?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 02:51 PM~16999671
> *sup mike
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

nun just at home being lazy


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mando how you feeling G


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 02:43 PM~16999577
> *sup ese whats good homeboy
> *


same shit homie just chillin


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2010, 03:07 PM~16999855
> *same shit homie just chillin
> *


must be nice I got to go to work now :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 11:27 AM~16997765
> *ART LOKS in the house!!!!!!!!
> *



wHAT UP BIG BEN!!!! I KNOW U A BZ MAN,,,, :worship: TORTA TUESDAYS, :worship: THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,,,,BUT WHAT UP WIT THAT QOUTE HOMIE,,,,PM ME CARNAL!

aRT :loco:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 03:01 PM~16999783
> *nun just at home being lazy
> *


IM AT WORK BEING LAZY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 25 2010, 01:11 PM~16998704
> *Didnt mean to let you guys down. :angry: Lets try it again. Almost Bud Light time holmes. :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup: ORALE MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 25 2010, 02:31 PM~16999443
> *Nada bro just here tirando barra
> *


:biggrin: ES TODO MI AMIGITO GATITO (NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!) PURO TAKING IT EASY :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 03:18 PM~16999972
> *must be nice I got to go to work now  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it would be nice if i HAD A JOB to go to


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody have an old pedal car that you wana sell? Nothing already fixed up,pm me or hit me up 602 434 6530 guero


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2010, 04:29 PM~17000684
> *yeah it would be nice if i HAD A JOB to go to
> *


:angry:  X2 ON THAT HOMIE!!!! :rant: :rant:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2010, 03:37 PM~17000761
> *:angry:  X2 ON THAT HOMIE!!!! :rant: :rant:
> *


Fuck that... work is over rated!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 25 2010, 05:03 PM~17000973
> *Fuck that... work is over rated!!!
> *


yeah but IT PAYS THE BILLS :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2010, 04:37 PM~17000761
> *:angry:  X2 ON THAT HOMIE!!!! :rant: :rant:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 25 2010, 01:29 PM~16998903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao that fight was funny as hell dam cant stop lol.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> lmfao that fight was funny as hell dam cant stop lol.
> 
> Now that was funny as hell!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Did he tap out???


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2010, 03:29 PM~17000684
> *yeah it would be nice if i HAD A JOB to go to
> *


X2


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Mar 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17003656
> *X2
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 25 2010, 05:03 PM~17000973
> *Fuck that... work is over rated!!!
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2010, 09:57 PM~17004317
> *:420: :420: :sprint:
> *


sup buddy buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2010, 12:27 PM~16998283
> *:yes: :yes: X2!!! :biggrin: DIRTY OLD MAN!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 25 2010, 01:29 PM~16998903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tap out ***** , tap out!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 25 2010, 02:33 PM~16999457
> *Ke rollo ben
> *


aqui nomas homie trying to find some jale!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 02:44 PM~16999598
> *ooooooooooooorrrrrrraaaaaaalllleeeeeeee te van a peger guey ya te pareces al gato
> *


NEVER!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2010, 03:30 PM~17000106
> *wHAT UP BIG BEN!!!! I KNOW U A BZ MAN,,,, :worship: TORTA TUESDAYS, :worship: THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,,,,BUT WHAT UP WIT THAT QOUTE HOMIE,,,,PM ME CARNAL!
> 
> aRT :loco:
> *


HEY BRO I ACCIDENTALLY ERASED THAT MESSAGE, CAN YOU SEND IT TO ME AGAIN PLEASE!!! SORRY!!! :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17005011
> *NEVER!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


eso es todo mi compa no es mandilon nada mas bien entendido :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17004745
> *sup buddy buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


q onda mi compita peligroso HAY VIENE EL QUEBRA COSTILLAS :biggrin: puro pedo haha


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Fuck it, it's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's up everybody?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17004745
> *sup buddy buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: PUES YA SABES HOMIE  PURO TIRANDO BARRA TODO EL DIA Y NOCHE!!! :drama: :drama: Y TU QUE HACES BUDDY BUDDY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17005007
> *aqui nomas homie trying to find some jale!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG BEN? :wave:  I AM STILL LOOKING FOR A JALE MYSELF TOO!!! :angry: ALL I KEEP GETTING IS :nono: :nono: AND IT'S STARTING TO MAKE ME GO :loco: :loco: :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10, Angel/Techniques


WHAT UP ANGEL!!!!!! Hows Iraq treating you!!!! When you coming home??......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 26 2010, 04:04 AM~17005589
> *Fuck it, it's FRIDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 26 2010, 07:33 AM~17006365
> *What's up everybody?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0









Nice "work" motivation! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17005007
> *aqui nomas homie trying to find some jale!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 26 2010, 04:04 AM~17005589
> *Fuck it, it's FRIDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2010, 08:36 AM~17006868
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats what you call a work distraction... and i like it :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2010, 08:36 AM~17006868
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE IS READY FOR SOME DOGGY-STYLE "DICK-TATION" :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 26 2010, 08:58 AM~17007022
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 09:15 AM~17007176
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


sup Mando!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up ART I know why you posting pic's at work cause you DON"T GIVE A FUK!!!! HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 26 2010, 09:28 AM~17007792
> *That's what I was gonna say ART POSTING PIC"S!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

w sup gangstas


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 26 2010, 09:29 AM~17007801
> *What up ART I know why you posying pic's at work cause you  DON"T GIVE A FUK!!!! HUH :biggrin:
> *


You got it  :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

hahahaha missed the T so you are posying for pics at work... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ SIDE CAN ANYONE HELP A BRUH OUT.....


LOOKING FOR A HOOD HINGE FOR A 63 IMPALA, LEFT SIDE , USED , FOR MY HOMIES POPS, I DOIN A REBUILD AND HE CANT GET HIZ HAND ON ONE.
WELL MAYBE HE HASNT LOOKED HARD ENUFF, BUT HE SPENDS MOST OF HIS TIME AT CHURCH,,,

ART :loco:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 09:15 AM~17007176
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 26 2010, 11:08 AM~17008078
> *whats good homie
> *


sup cholo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 26 2010, 10:06 AM~17008063
> *AZ SIDE CAN ANYONE HELP A BRUH OUT.....
> LOOKING FOR A HOOD HINGE FOR A 63 IMPALA, LEFT SIDE , USED , FOR MY HOMIES POPS, I DOIN A REBUILD AND HE CANT GET HIZ HAND ON ONE.
> WELL MAYBE HE HASNT LOOKED HARD ENUFF, BUT HE SPENDS MOST OF HIS TIME AT CHURCH,,,
> ...


Will a 64 match a 63?? I night have one!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2010, 09:29 AM~17007800
> *haha!  I actually borrowed that one from the one that you posted yesterday!!!
> *


Thats copyrite infringement, i am calling Judge Judy!! Takin you to court Homey!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 11:40 AM~17008287
> *Will a 64 match a 63?? I night have one!
> *


c'mon tata you should know, weren't you there on the line when they put 63's and 64's together. :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 02:33 AM~17005458
> *eso es todo mi compa no es mandilon nada mas bien entendido  :biggrin:
> *


:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 08:29 AM~17006798
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN? :wave:  I AM STILL LOOKING FOR A JALE MYSELF TOO!!! :angry: ALL I KEEP GETTING IS :nono: :nono: AND IT'S STARTING TO MAKE ME GO :loco: :loco: :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just dont jump off a bridge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2010, 08:36 AM~17006868
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 10:13 AM~17007682
> *
> WTF!!!! Art Buck postin Shit like Big Rich and Big Ben!!!! Someone is bored at work!!! LOL Nice pic too!!! :biggrin:
> *


who me????? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 11:51 AM~17008381
> *c'mon tata you should know, weren't you there on the line when they put 63's and 64's together.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 11:51 AM~17008381
> *c'mon tata you should know, weren't you there on the line when they put 63's and 64's together.  :happysad:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO DISRESPECT LUNA


I DONT KNOW IF THEY WILL FIT

AND HOW MUCH U WANT FOR IT??
IF IT FITS......

aRT :loco:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 26 2010, 12:18 PM~17008616
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO DISRESPECT LUNA
> I DONT KNOW IF THEY WILL FIT
> 
> ...


there the same :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 26 2010, 12:27 PM~17008723
> *there the same :biggrin:
> *



GOOD LOOKIN CARNAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 26 2010, 11:27 AM~17008723
> *there the same :biggrin:
> *


I will look in my Impala stash. I will let you know! I drink Bud Lite Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 10:51 AM~17008381
> *c'mon tata you should know, weren't you there on the line when they put 63's and 64's together.  :happysad:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny Shit there!!!
But I worked in the interior dept Bro!!! Dont remember! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17008983
> *I will look in my Impala stash. I will let you know! I drink Bud Lite Bro!! :biggrin:
> *



:worship: B
:worship: U
:worship: D
:worship: L
:worship: I
:worship: T
:worship: E


who was THE MAN that said "BEER IS OFFICIAL AZ SIDE CURRENCY"
PUBLIC OR PRIVATE! :h5:


ART :loco:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What AZ Side any eastside riders want to cruise out to this show and shine ?
I talked to the guy that does it every Friday and he seems like a cool dude 
says the more cars the better.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :biggrin:    uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :rofl: :rofl: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: AWWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!! THE CHICKEN WING EATIN CHAMP IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 26 2010, 10:14 AM~17007689
> *sup Mando!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE :420: JUS HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLAXIN AND ENJOYING THE WEATHER uffin: HOW YOU FEELING TODAY BUDDY?(NO ****....JAJAJAJA!!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 26 2010, 10:29 AM~17007801
> *What up ART I know why you posting pic's at work cause you  DON"T GIVE A FUK!!!! HUH :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP OG PLAYA PLAYA :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU FEELING TODAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 26 2010, 11:08 AM~17008078
> *whats good homie
> *


:biggrin: JUS HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLAXIN AND ENJOYING THE WEATHER uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 02:42 PM~17009864
> *:biggrin: AWWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!! THE CHICKEN WING EATIN CHAMP IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:
> *


where where he the maaaaan :biggrin: ready for the next one? I know gato ain't :biggrin: :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 12:53 PM~17008996
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Funny Shit there!!!
> But I worked in the interior dept Bro!!! Dont remember! :uh:
> *


am sorry tata I was just looking out for the homeboy, dawg if you got questions bout the interior you know who to ask tata luna knows his shit, I got your back tata :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2010, 10:31 AM~17007811
> *You got it   :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP ART BUCK!!!!! :wave: uffin: :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 02:53 PM~17009964
> *:biggrin: JUS HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLAXIN AND ENJOYING THE WEATHER uffin: :420: :420:
> *


  same here


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17008144
> *sup cholo
> *


chillin homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 02:54 PM~17009967
> *where where he the maaaaan  :biggrin: ready for the next one? I know gato ain't  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 26 2010, 12:29 PM~17008741
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup rich


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 03:04 PM~17010032
> *sup rich
> *


whats up puppet, great show last sunday....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 26 2010, 12:13 PM~17008541
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just dont jump off a bridge!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:no: :no: NEVER THAT HOMIE  AS LONG AS MY UNEMPLOYMENT IS KICKIN IN EVERY WEEK I AM  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 26 2010, 03:02 PM~17010015
> * same here
> *


:thumbsup: YA SABES HOMIE uffin: PURO PUFF PUFF PASS :420: :420: :420: QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 26 2010, 12:14 PM~17008562
> *who me?????  :dunno:
> *


:ugh: :scrutinize: YEAH YOU!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE "CABARET KING"................. :biggrin: J/K BEN :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 02:50 PM~17009949
> *:wave: 'SUP OG PLAYA PLAYA :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU FEELING TODAY?? :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP? :wave: I AM FEELING A LITTLE BETTER STILL NOT A 100% STILL CAN'T GO OUT IN THE SUN TRIED TOO YESTERDAY AND WASN'T GOOD.. BUT THANKS FOR ASKING AND THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO HAVE WROTE AND CALLED THANKS.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17008983
> *I will look in my Impala stash. I will let you know! I drink Bud Lite Bro!! :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: AYE MUY CHINGON :biggrin: MR. "I DRINK BUD LIGHT IN A SPRITE CAN" :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 26 2010, 03:31 PM~17010208
> *WHAT UP?  :wave: I AM FEELING A LITTLE BETTER STILL NOT A 100% STILL CAN'T GO OUT IN THE SUN TRIED TOO YESTERDAY AND WASN'T GOOD.. BUT THANKS FOR ASKING AND THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO HAVE WROTE AND CALLED THANKS.. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL!!! :biggrin:
> *


 NO PROBLEMA! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey everyone i dont know if its been posted yet. There is going to be a car wash at M & Sons saturday March 27 2010 at 10AM. Its to help out Liz and the family of Joby Hernandez. Joby passed away last week. Joby is a great guy and was always around. Any donation will be greatly appreciated. At the M & Sons near 51st Ave and Glendale.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

'SUP UNITY MIKE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:37 PM~17010251
> * NO PROBLEMA! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 25 2010, 04:12 PM~17000530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE? ALMOST PARTY TIME :biggrin: ? JUST ME AND MY BUDLIGHT.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 25 2010, 04:36 PM~17000751
> *Anybody have an old pedal car that you wana sell? Nothing already fixed up,pm me or hit me up 602 434 6530 guero
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 26 2010, 03:47 PM~17010330
> *:dunno:
> *


if i hear of ill let you know! have you tried ebay????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 26 2010, 03:38 PM~17010256
> *Hey everyone i dont know if its been posted yet. There is going to be a car wash at M & Sons saturday March 27 2010 at 10AM. Its to help out Liz and the family of Joby Hernandez. Joby passed away last week. Joby is a great guy and was always around. Any donation will be greatly appreciated.
> *


 WHICH M &SONS?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 26 2010, 03:43 PM~17010294
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? ALMOST PARTY TIME :biggrin: ? JUST ME AND MY BUDLIGHT.
> *


:biggrin: ORALE MIKEY :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 26 2010, 03:47 PM~17010330
> *:dunno:
> *


THERE IS A STORE ON LIKE 58th AVE AND GLENDALE THAT SELLS PEDAL CARS :happysad: HAVE YOU TRIED THERE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 26 2010, 03:51 PM~17010357
> *if i hear of ill let you know! have you tried ebay????
> *


:wave: 'SUP BIG MANDO :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DOING BRUH?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:22 PM~17010164
> *:no: :no: NEVER THAT HOMIE  AS LONG AS MY UNEMPLOYMENT IS KICKIN IN EVERY WEEK I AM  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:53 PM~17010369
> * WHICH M &SONS?
> *


Near 51st Ave and Glendale, Sorry...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tap out ***** , tap out!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> roflmao.....Too much guinness for the ******


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if homie said, NO ****?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Mar 26 2010, 04:19 PM~17010545
> *Near 51st Ave and Glendale, Sorry...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 26 2010, 04:26 PM~17010609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 26 2010, 03:26 PM~17010609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are Chicks Genius!!!! :uh: :uh: That would be "No *****"!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 26 2010, 03:51 PM~17010357
> *if i hear of ill let you know! have you tried ebay????
> *


Good looking out,gona look on e bay right now


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:59 PM~17010412
> *THERE IS A STORE ON LIKE 58th AVE AND GLENDALE THAT SELLS PEDAL CARS :happysad: HAVE YOU TRIED THERE?
> *


Yup,bout $400 for a beat up one :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Mar 26 2010, 10:43 AM~17008313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone see that badass bike in this pic???? :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 04:47 PM~17010761
> *These are Chicks Genius!!!! :uh:  :uh: That would be "No *****"!!!
> *


nah looks likes dudes to me. oh well


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 26 2010, 03:47 PM~17010330
> *:dunno:
> *


www.Speedwaymotors.com they have brand new ones for around 150 , unpainted and already painted


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 04:02 PM~17010432
> *:wave: 'SUP BIG MANDO :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DOING BRUH?
> *


good homie, just the same ol shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:22 PM~17010164
> *:no: :no: NEVER THAT HOMIE  AS LONG AS MY UNEMPLOYMENT IS KICKIN IN EVERY WEEK I AM  :biggrin:
> *


ok ku!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:30 PM~17010206
> *:ugh: :scrutinize: YEAH YOU!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE "CABARET KING"................. :biggrin: J/K BEN :biggrin:
> *


i think your on to me!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 04:53 PM~17010819
> *Does anyone see that badass bike in this pic???? :wow:
> *


what bike???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!</span> :biggrin:_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 26 2010, 07:10 PM~17012045
> *what bike???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Ben how are the sales on the tickets going? I will get at you later to get a few!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 26 2010, 02:34 AM~17005459
> *q onda mi compita peligroso HAY VIENE EL QUEBRA COSTILLAS  :biggrin: puro pedo haha
> *


este bato!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

que rollo homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

wrestlemania 26.................. :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 26 2010, 07:10 PM~17012042
> *i think your on to me!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17012225
> *este bato!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> que rollo homie!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: whats up compita


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

whatz up AZ ? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 03:30 PM~17010206
> *:ugh: :scrutinize: YEAH YOU!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE "CABARET KING"................. :biggrin: J/K BEN :biggrin:
> *


You aint lying....he got his own cabaret club now! 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 26 2010, 05:20 PM~17011027
> *www.Speedwaymotors.com they have brand new ones for around 150 , unpainted and already painted
> *


Thnx :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2010, 04:47 PM~17010761
> *These are Chicks Genius!!!! :uh:  :uh: That would be "No *****"!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 COOL AVATAR LUNA! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 26 2010, 04:49 PM~17010778
> *Yup,bout $400 for a beat up one :angry:
> *


:rant: :rant: HOLY SHIT!!!! THAT IS :loco: :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17012225
> *este bato!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> que rollo homie!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP ESE VATO LOCO COMPITA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 26 2010, 08:53 PM~17012944
> *You aint lying....he got his own cabaret club now!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 26 2010, 05:21 PM~17011035
> *good homie, just the same ol shit!  :biggrin:
> *


 ME TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 26 2010, 07:10 PM~17012042
> *i think your on to me!!!!
> *


:yes: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 26 2010, 07:32 AM~17006819
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17013798
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up Chuck ?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chillin at work  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Mar 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17013879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good saturday Morning to the AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JB602, Dirty Pirate 
:wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17012225
> *este bato!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> que rollo homie!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nada como dice la cancion ando bien pedo bien locoooo haha q pedo mi compita peligroso


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 27 2010, 08:17 AM~17015745
> *sup mike
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE? WERE IS THE BUD LIGHT?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 27 2010, 08:24 AM~17015773
> *WHAT UP HOMIE? WERE IS THE BUD LIGHT?
> *


in my belly am fuckkkkd up ese


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 26 2010, 08:11 PM~17012591
> *:wave: whats up compita
> *


sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 27 2010, 08:22 AM~17015768
> *nada como dice la cancion ando bien pedo bien locoooo haha q pedo mi compita peligroso
> *


este homie,eso es disfrutar la vida y luego con la lavada!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 27 2010, 08:50 AM~17015968
> *este homie,eso es disfrutar la vida y luego con la lavada!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: q no :wow: :wow:   que onda homie central manana o que pex :yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets go out an support Old School at this show homie's!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP PUPPET


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD ROLL'N


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP OF THE MOTHAFUCKEN MORNING AZ


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 AM~17016118
> *WHAT UP PUPPET
> *


q onda cochino, me about to go mimis :yes: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 27 2010, 07:22 AM~17015427
> *Good saturday Morning to the AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


:biggrin: X2!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's happen? az side :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 27 2010, 07:22 AM~17015427
> *Good saturday Morning to the AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 27 2010, 08:49 AM~17015953
> *sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!   :wave:  :wave:
> *


  chillin


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17013879
> *Chillin at work    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I wish i had n IPHONE to b on LAYITLOW at work


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup gente


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Mar 27 2010, 11:00 AM~17016687
> *what's happen? az side :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up was there any lows at that place


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 27 2010, 12:27 PM~17017160
> *What up was there any lows at that place
> *


ya uce,unique image,and lowrider style it was like 10 lows it was cool got to meet new homie and seein some friends!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 27 2010, 11:29 AM~17016854
> *I wish i had n IPHONE to b on LAYITLOW at work
> *


you dont need a iphone to be on layitlow at work :biggrin:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 27 2010, 08:57 AM~17016002
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  q no :wow:  :wow:     que onda homie central manana o que pex :yessad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2010, 03:39 PM~17018183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :boink: :boink: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 27 2010, 03:31 PM~17018150
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


QUE ROLLO BUDDY BUDDY :wave: :biggrin: WHAT YOU DOIN?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2010, 03:39 PM~17018183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: OHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAPS!!!!! :naughty: THOSE ARE SOME NICE TA-TAS!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 27 2010, 07:22 PM~17019506
> *uffin: :420: :biggrin:
> *


sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

sup termite,how you feeling homie!!!!!!!!(no **** jajajajajajaja)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2010, 03:39 PM~17018183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 27 2010, 07:27 PM~17019536
> *sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA TODO EL PINCHE DIA uffin: :420: :420: :420: ARE YOU GOIN TO LONG WONG'S MAÑANA BUDDY? :thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 27 2010, 09:28 PM~17020488
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17020604
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


:420: JUS ENJOYING THE NICE SMOKING uffin: WEATHER :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!!!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 27 2010, 03:31 PM~17018150
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


haya te watcho pues homie can't wait ese el ben se va a pichar las wings que no big ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17020607
> *:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17023411
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 10:56 AM~17023593
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 28 2010, 12:12 PM~17024093
> *sup homie
> *


I AM :angry: THAT THE NASCAR RACE IS RAINED OUT TODAY!!! :rant:  :banghead:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

SO WHO IS GOING TO LONG WONG'S LATER???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 04:07 PM~17025549
> *SO WHO IS GOING TO LONG WONG'S LATER???
> *


UCE will b there


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 04:16 PM~17025599
> *UCE will b there
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

uffin: uffin: wuuhhh sappenning??? AZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 04:07 PM~17025549
> *SO WHO IS GOING TO LONG WONG'S LATER???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 10:56 AM~17023593
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Mar 28 2010, 06:15 PM~17026596
> *whats up homie
> *


NUTHIN MUCH BUDDY :biggrin: JUS CHILLIN  ARE YOU GOIN TO 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL TONITE?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 04:07 PM~17025549
> *SO WHO IS GOING TO LONG WONG'S LATER???
> *


me me me :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17026734
> *me me me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 06:33 PM~17026787
> * :biggrin:
> *


you guys going?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17026734
> *me me me :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: SUPPOSE TO BE A HOP TODAY AROUND 630ISH AT THE FILIBERTOS ON 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17026734
> *me me me :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

at long wongs and they have a security gaurd cruising around in the parking lot , not sure if we will be kicking back here anymore.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2010, 06:42 PM~17026841
> *:dunno: SUPPOSE TO BE A HOP TODAY AROUND 630ISH AT THE FILIBERTOS ON 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


yhea I saw dukes rolling and then I was on my regal and rick from SPIRIT hit the switch on me   :biggrin: all fun and games q no I see you there homies then


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 06:49 PM~17026887
> *at long wongs and they have a security gaurd cruising around in the parking lot , not sure if we will be kicking back here anymore.
> *


lets find another spot or we could all go to big ben's house :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 06:49 PM~17026887
> *at long wongs and they have a security gaurd cruising around in the parking lot , not sure if we will be kicking back here anymore.
> *


:angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 06:53 PM~17026921
> *yhea I saw dukes rolling and then I was on my regal and rick from SPIRIT hit the switch on me      :biggrin: all fun and games q no I see you there homies then
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 07:01 PM~17026992
> *lets find another spot or we could all go to big ben's house :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Kinda dead here at 75th and Indian......


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 28 2010, 08:37 PM~17028070
> *Kinda dead here at 75th and Indian......
> *


TEAM BLOW ME isnt there!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

JUST A FEW PICS OF WHAT I TOOK.... :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

What's the results of the Hop at Franks? :dunno:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 06:01 PM~17026992
> *lets find another spot or we could all go to big ben's house :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Raul purple cutty got 80'
Locos red cutty got 75'
Rick's yellow regal got 72'


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

putting it down :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  maybe next time Rick


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> Raul purple cutty got 80'
> Locos red cutty got 75'
> Rick's yellow regal got 72'
> 
> :wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Did Roll'n make it and get the footage?


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17030301
> *Did Roll'n make it and  get the footage?
> *


Yup he sure did :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:werd: 
That purple cuttys been looking real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 28 2010, 10:41 PM~17030332
> *:werd:
> That purple cuttys been looking real good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wave: Jen


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> > Raul purple cutty got 80'
> > Locos red cutty got 75'
> > Rick's yellow regal got 72'
> >
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 28 2010, 11:41 PM~17030332
> *:werd:
> That purple cuttys been looking real good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


floater :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 28 2010, 11:34 PM~17030290
> *
> Raul purple cutty got 80'
> Locos red cutty got 75'
> ...


aw shit, i got there too late!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

The Purple Cutlass....after I a gave him a "good ass woopen" at Franks a couple of weeks ago. He had to go put lead for weight and redo his suspension in order to beat me. I've been doing high inches for 5 years and nobody could stop me. And for loco's, he got stuck at 60 inches. Don't let him fool you. :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:02 AM~17030589
> *yeah righ !                                                                          ! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


what happened rick???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF was this guy thinking???
:wow: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:09 AM~17030614
> *The Purple Cutlass....after I a gave him a "good ass woopen" at Franks a couple of weeks ago. He had to go put lead for weight and redo his suspension in order to beat me.  I've been doing high inches for 5 years and nobody could stop me. And for loco's, he got stuck at 60 inches. Don't let him fool you. :yessad:  :yessad:  :loco:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


did the cutlass get stuck???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17030618
> *WTF was this guy thinking???
> :wow:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> ...


i i bet they call him "payaso".......... !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17030616
> *what happened rick????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u sat on on the trunk n made him win :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 01:13 AM~17030624
> *i i bet they call him "payaso".......... !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
Or Puppet!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17030632
> *u sat on on the  trunk  n made him win :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17030632
> *u sat on on the  trunk  n made him win :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



lol go ahead, i'm going to let you talk shit so you can feel better about LOOSING today!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: go raul!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 01:19 AM~17030644
> *lol go ahead, i'm going to let you talk shit so you can feel better about loosing today!!!!!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:   go raul!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


m n sons all the way :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:602 278 4432


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17025719
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:22 AM~17030651
> *m n sons all the way  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:602 278 4432
> *


damn it took you that long to write that??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 28 2010, 05:17 PM~17026063
> * uffin:  uffin:  wuuhhh sappenning??? AZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up on the east side????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 28 2010, 07:01 PM~17026992
> *lets find another spot or we could all go to big ben's house :biggrin:
> *


shit come through, the homies are always welcome at my pad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:22 AM~17030651
> *m n sons all the way  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:602 278 4432
> *


your right though bro, m&sons help me out alot too!!!!!!!

shit you should've sat on your own trunk so it could've been a tie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17019543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie??? how was your weekend??


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 01:25 AM~17030660
> *shit come through, the homies are always welcome at my pad!!!!!!!!
> *


come 2 bens hose so u can brig him some food :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn rick, you better be writing abook as long as you take to write back!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: one letter at a time huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:28 AM~17030670
> *come 2 bens hose  so u can brig him some food :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: then go to Rick's house to take his ass to school!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

your still the man Rick!!!!!!!!!!!



























































THE MAN THAT CAN'T SPELL!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIE!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17030632
> *u sat on on the  trunk  n made him win :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 29 2010, 01:50 AM~17030712
> *:biggrin:
> *


RICK IS FUNNY HUH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Mar 29 2010, 08:12 AM~17031884
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:14 AM~17031909
> *sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Just working (kinda) :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17028238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We took the kids, it was cool


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 01:28 AM~17030669
> *whats up homie??? how was your weekend??
> *


what up homie, weekend was good, chilled Saturday and Wrestlemania last night.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17032075
> *Just working (kinda) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (kinda)lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life+Mar 29 2010, 08:12 AM~17031884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up homies!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:43 AM~17032111
> *We took the kids, it was cool
> *


hay muy chingon mr. wrestlemania :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:47 AM~17032160
> *what up homies!!!
> *


it looks like you alright already or still sick.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17030145
> *Raul purple cutty got 80'
> Locos red cutty got 75'
> Rick's yellow regal got 72'
> ...


Damn...homie raul killed em last :biggrin: night


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 01:04 AM~17030597
> *floater :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: rauls shit wasn't floating :no:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 01:11 AM~17030619
> *did the cutlass get stuck???
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Mar 29 2010, 08:48 AM~17032176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still kinda sick lol.....just taking meds  no beer either


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17032075
> *Just working (kinda) :biggrin:
> *


kinda? I'm off all week.....need to borrow the jig saw to make some panels


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2010, 09:01 AM~17032283
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh man, oh man thats nice video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 09:03 AM~17032303
> *kinda? I'm off all week.....need to borrow the jig saw to make some panels
> *


must be [email protected]%king nice off all week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up az side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Mar 29 2010, 09:08 AM~17032339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up J  :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 12:04 AM~17030597
> *floater :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: floater my ass whoop that ass is what i did u didn't say shit 2 me after beating u :0 :0 :0 you will see it on rollin :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 29 2010, 12:09 AM~17030614
> *The Purple Cutlass....after I a gave him a "good ass woopen" at Franks a couple of weeks ago. He had to go put lead for weight and redo his suspension in order to beat me.  I've been doing high inches for 5 years and nobody could stop me. And for loco's, he got stuck at 60 inches. Don't let him fool you. :yessad:  :yessad:  :loco:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


lead is those big chunks u got behind them batterys :0 :0 :0 u seen my trunk if u want we can put them on the scale :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> aint this some shit..... :0 :0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:13 AM~17032944
> *lead is those big chunks u got behind them batterys  :0  :0  :0 u seen my trunk if u want we can put them on the scale  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 09:23 AM~17033039
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: k onda u got that 2 late 2 see that ass whoopen i gave Rick :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

e el show did u find out the info


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:25 AM~17033056
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: k onda u got that 2 late 2 see that ass whoopen i gave Rick :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:27 AM~17033073
> *e el show did u find out the info
> *


todavia no but Icall him right now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 09:28 AM~17033090
> *todavia no but Icall him right now!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ku call me and let me


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

got 2 go back 2 work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17028238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where were u at homie,,, i was rite by the ramp ringside,,,, took my camera but my pinche pattery was dead,,,, and havent been able to upload from this janke fone!


Art :loco:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

up 4 sale is a T4 -15 SOUNDSTREAM SUB 1000 WATTS asking 130.00 (OBO)


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ROAD TRIP! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 10:28 AM~17033090
> *todavia no but Icall him right now!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what show fuckers


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

it was a good hop last night props to frank& rick, chalio, but raul took it props to all the homies putting it down


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 09:08 AM~17032339
> *must be [email protected]%king nice off all week :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it is you should try it compita, am off all week too :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:48 AM~17032176
> *hay muy chingon mr. wrestlemania :biggrin:
> *


you dont need wrestlemania, you already got compita "el quebra costillas" lol q hubole mi compita :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:25 AM~17033056
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: k onda u got that 2 late 2 see that ass whoopen i gave Rick :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 29 2010, 12:02 PM~17033753
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up mando


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17033822
> *:wave: whats up mando
> *


WATS UP HOMIE GOOD KICKIN IT ON OUR SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 29 2010, 12:12 PM~17033843
> *WATS UP HOMIE GOOD KICKIN IT ON OUR SIDE OF TOWN
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Mar 29 2010, 08:12 AM~17031884
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY?! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:14 AM~17031909
> *sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO CON TIGO COMPITA :wave: SIEMPRE FUISTES AL HOP A NOCHE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:43 AM~17032111
> *We took the kids, it was cool
> *


:thumbsup: WHAT UP TERMITE? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 28 2010, 11:40 PM~17030323
> *Yup he sure did  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happend, wait I was there damn I was ffuuuuuukd up :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> We took the kids, it was cool
> DID YOU SSSSSMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK WAS COOKING??? :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 11:50 AM~17033673
> *it was a good hop last night props to frank& rick, chalio, but raul took it props to all the homies putting it down
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin: IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIES LAST NIGHT ON 75th(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :angry: DAMN I MISSED THE HOP!!! :banghead:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > We took the kids, it was cool
> > DID YOU SSSSSMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK WAS COOKING??? :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 12:25 PM~17033974
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin: IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YOU HOMIES LAST NIGHT ON 75th(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :angry: DAMN I MISSED THE HOP!!! :banghead:
> *


yhea it was coo homie and the hop was tight


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2010, 12:13 PM~17033858
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave: NICE PICS :thumbsup: WHAT TIME DID THEY HOP LAST NIGHT?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 12:33 PM~17034055
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave: NICE PICS :thumbsup: WHAT TIME DID THEY HOP LAST NIGHT?
> *


right before compita and big ben showed up :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 11:55 AM~17033710
> *it is you should try it compita, am off all week too :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: TRY BEING OFF OF WORK SINCE OCTOBER!!!! :biggrin: NOW THAT IS A VACATION :0 :0 :0 A PERMANENT VACATION!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17034108
> *:biggrin: TRY BEING OFF OF WORK SINCE OCTOBER!!!! :biggrin: NOW THAT IS A VACATION :0 :0 :0 A PERMANENT VACATION!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


luuuuucky :biggrin: can't got too many mouths to feed, ben comes to my house twice a week ha ben :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17034102
> *right before compita and big ben showed up :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17034117
> *luuuuucky  :biggrin:  can't got too many mouths to feed, ben comes to my house twice a week ha ben :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: C M C!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 29 2010, 09:14 AM~17032402
> *what up az side
> *


:biggrin: Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 12:43 PM~17034139
> *:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: C M C!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: oh ok I get it casi me cago right :h5: ADM


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 29 2010, 10:01 AM~17032851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: floater my ass whoop that ass is what i did u didn't say shit 2 me after beating u :0  :0  :0 you will see it on rollin  :biggrin:
> *


 CANT WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO hno: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 12:52 PM~17034198
> * CANT WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO hno: :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :drama: :yes: hurry up rollin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 12:53 PM~17034206
> *:x:  :x:  :drama:  :yes: hurry up rollin
> *


:yes: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17034102
> *right before compita and big ben showed up :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Raul hopping at Franks last night


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> :thumbsup: WHAT UP TERMITE? :wave: :biggrin:


Sup Mando, You missed a good race today  



> > We took the kids, it was cool
> > DID YOU SSSSSMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK WAS COOKING??? :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17034399
> *Sup Mando, You missed a good race today
> I got two words for you: SSSSUUUUUCCCKKKKKK IIIITTTT!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that's what Tripple H would say :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 24 2010, 04:50 PM~16989500
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> ANYBODY OUT THERE LOOKING FOR A NEW WOODGRAIN STEERING WHEEL.
> IT WAS GOING IN MY 1984 CUTLASS .
> ...


SOLD ! SOLD ! SOLD ! SOLD ! SOLD ! SOLD ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :scrutinize: :twak: :scrutinize: :twak: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2010, 01:07 PM~17034284
> *Raul hopping at Franks last night
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

what up az. just introducing myself im delwons originally from cali but lived here for about 10 years. southside phx im rollin an 86 fleetwood brougham 2 pumps 6 batteries solo rider. been lurkin for a minute couldnt get an account for the longest but im a strong supporter of torta tuesdays and thick thursdays ha ha.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 29 2010, 11:13 AM~17032944
> *lead is those big chunks u got behind them batterys  :0  :0  :0 u seen my trunk if u want we can put them on the scale  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


PUT IT ON A SCALE :uh: COME ON MAN EVERYONE USES WEIGHT FOOL YOU PUT MORE IN TO HIT LIKE IT WAS HITTN! SO BIG DEAL YOU SOUND LIKE MARK MCGUIRE I DIDNT DO STEROIDS. THANKS TO WILLY.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Big Thanks to the riders that have signed on already!! Its gonna be a great event.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> > Raul purple cutty got 80'
> > Locos red cutty got 75'
> > Rick's yellow regal got 72'
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 PM~17030145
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Raul purple cutty got 80"
> Locos red cutty got 75"
> Rick's yellow regal got 72"</span>
> ...



OK FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 29 2010, 05:10 PM~17036424
> *DAmm all those measurments are in Feet (')You guys were pulling some big numbers , I thought you guys hopped in inches (") :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 29 2010, 05:15 PM~17036484
> *OK FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17035972
> *PUT IT ON A SCALE  :uh: COME ON MAN EVERYONE USES WEIGHT FOOL YOU PUT MORE IN TO HIT LIKE IT WAS HITTN! SO BIG DEAL YOU SOUND LIKE MARK MCGUIRE I DIDNT DO STEROIDS. THANKS TO WILLY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17035972
> *PUT IT ON A SCALE  :uh: COME ON MAN EVERYONE USES WEIGHT FOOL YOU PUT MORE IN TO HIT LIKE IT WAS HITTN! SO BIG DEAL YOU SOUND LIKE MARK MCGUIRE I DIDNT DO STEROIDS. THANKS TO WILLY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:46 AM~17032142
> *what up homie, weekend was good, chilled Saturday and Wrestlemania last night.
> *


damn , sounds like fun!!! i wanted to take my boys but i was on broke status!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 29 2010, 11:35 AM~17033556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out OG!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17034102
> *right before compita and big ben showed up :biggrin:
> *


damn i know huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17034117
> *luuuuucky  :biggrin:  can't got too many mouths to feed, ben comes to my house twice a week ha ben :biggrin:
> *


to give you some chorizo, guevos, y leche de mipalo!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: baboso


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2010, 01:07 PM~17034284
> *Raul hopping at Franks last night
> 
> 
> *


shitty video but we got the point, thanks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 29 2010, 04:16 PM~17035898
> *what up az. just introducing myself im delwons originally from cali but lived here for about 10 years. southside phx  im rollin an 86 fleetwood brougham 2 pumps 6 batteries solo rider. been lurkin for a minute couldnt get an account for the longest but im a strong supporter of torta tuesdays and thick thursdays ha ha.
> *


your a good man then, if your down with tuesdays and thursdays :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17035972
> *PUT IT ON A SCALE  :uh: COME ON MAN EVERYONE USES WEIGHT FOOL YOU PUT MORE IN TO HIT LIKE IT WAS HITTN! SO BIG DEAL YOU SOUND LIKE MARK MCGUIRE I DIDNT DO STEROIDS. THANKS TO WILLY.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

locdownmexikan que onda guey, nomas porque tiene hydros ya no le habla a los pobres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 12:43 PM~17034139
> *:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Chorizo
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17036945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up mike???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:33 PM~17037989
> *shitty video but we got the point, thanks!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i didnt record the video, i just posted it :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:33 PM~17037989
> *shitty video but we got the point, thanks!!!! :biggrin:
> *


next time get there early if you want to see it guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:31 PM~17038840
> *
> *


sup homie!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17037912
> *damn , sounds like fun!!!  i wanted to take my boys but i was on broke status!!!
> *


It was actually cool, sat god dam near the top but it was all good


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17038873
> *sup homie!!!!!!!
> *


sup bro!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 29 2010, 03:16 PM~17035898
> *what up az. just introducing myself im delwons originally from cali but lived here for about 10 years. southside phx  im rollin an 86 fleetwood brougham 2 pumps 6 batteries solo rider. been lurkin for a minute couldnt get an account for the longest but im a strong supporter of torta tuesdays and thick thursdays ha ha.
> *


Welcome to the Az Side!!Keep on looking for flyers to hook up a cruise to Bro!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17038696
> *next time get there early if you want to see it guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 YOU TELL'EM VATO LOCO :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up homies? Wrestlemania was off the hook. The budlite guy keep walking by me. I was his best customer :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:36 PM~17038026
> *locdownmexikan que onda guey, nomas porque tiene hydros ya no le habla a los pobres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yessad: ES VERDAD LO QUE DICES DEL GATITO MI AMIGO BEN....YA NO SE RECUERDA DE NOSOTROS POBRES! :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17039457
> *Whats up homies? Wrestlemania was off the hook. The budlite guy keep walking by me. I was his best customer :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WUT UP MIKEY?! :biggrin: DAMN HOMIE HAVEN'T SEEN YOU ON HERE ALL DAY!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17038878
> *It was actually cool, sat god dam near the top but it was all good
> *


:biggrin: SO DID YOU SHED A TEAR WHEN SHAWN MICHAELS LOST TO THE UNDERTAKER AND NOW HE HAS TO LEAVE THE WWE :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:30 PM~17039624
> *:biggrin: SO DID YOU SHED A TEAR WHEN SHAWN MICHAELS LOST TO THE UNDERTAKER AND NOW HE HAS TO LEAVE THE WWE :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

este bato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:30 PM~17039624
> *:biggrin: SO DID YOU SHED A TEAR WHEN SHAWN MICHAELS LOST TO THE UNDERTAKER AND NOW HE HAS TO LEAVE THE WWE :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17039742
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> este bato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 Embarrasing huh? :roflmao:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17038929
> *Welcome to the Az Side!!Keep on looking for flyers to hook up a cruise to Bro!!
> :biggrin:
> *


thx homie ill be looking out.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:30 PM~17039624
> *:biggrin: SO DID YOU SHED A TEAR WHEN SHAWN MICHAELS LOST TO THE UNDERTAKER AND NOW HE HAS TO LEAVE THE WWE :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


Naw, I was glad that fruitcake lost, Undertaker is bad ass!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:46 PM~17039858
> *Naw, I was glad that fruitcake lost, Undertaker is bad ass!
> *


You and Big Tiny are geeks! See what happens when you stop drinking???? 


mas puto! :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17039898
> *You and Big Tiny are geeks!  See what happens when you stop drinking????
> mas puto! :0
> *


lols


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 09:46 PM~17039858
> *Naw, I was glad that fruitcake lost, Undertaker is bad ass!
> *


:rofl: FUNNY SHIT! PURO JOHN CENA HOMIE(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 09:43 PM~17039819
> *Embarrasing huh?    :roflmao:
> *


:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17040071
> *:rofl: FUNNY SHIT! PURO JOHN CENA HOMIE(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :thumbsup:
> *


DUDE.......... you can't call out another vato's name and then say "NO ****"......it does not count. jaajjajajaajjajajajajajajajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


j/k Big Tiny :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17039898
> *You and Big Tiny are geeks!  See what happens when you stop drinking????
> mas puto! :0
> *



:nono: :nono: LOLzzzzz


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:03 PM~17040124
> *:nono: :nono: LOLzzzzz
> *


You need an ice cold can of *CORONA!*


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 09:46 PM~17039858
> *Naw, I was glad that fruitcake lost, Undertaker is bad ass!
> *


forgot to say (no **** jajajajajajajaja)


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 09:48 PM~17039898
> *You and Big Tiny are geeks!  See what happens when you stop drinking????
> mas puto! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17040111
> *DUDE.......... you can't call out another vato's name and then say "NO ****"......it does not count.  jaajjajajaajjajajajajajajajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/k  Big Tiny :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: ESTE VATO ARTY BUCK LOCON! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17040111
> *DUDE.......... you can't call out another vato's name and then say "NO ****"......it does not count.  jaajjajajaajjajajajajajajajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/k  Big Tiny :biggrin:
> *


good point MR.ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17040140
> *You need an ice cold can of CORONA!
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17040140
> *You need an ice cold can of CORONA!
> *


:0 Mmmmmmmmmmm......ICE COLD CORONA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17040143
> *forgot to say (no **** jajajajajajajaja)
> *


:yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

extreme chic fighting! busted grills, ripped shirts and missing teeth! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






2hours long. hope you got time! lol


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:12 PM~17040260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17040393
> *extreme chic fighting! busted grills, ripped shirts and missing teeth!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



fast fwd to 47:00 funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17037955
> *good looking out OG!!!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone hear anything about a show in T Town?? April 10th...says Avondale Majestics haven't seen much about this show thou


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> This is the flyer


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2010, 08:15 PM~17038593
> *i didnt record the video, i just posted it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: we still seen raul kick ass!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Mar 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17038696
> *next time get there early if you want to see it guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


jajaja you too!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17038878
> *It was actually cool, sat god dam near the top but it was all good
> *


thats ku homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:16 PM~17039441
> *:0 :0 :0 YOU TELL'EM VATO LOCO :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


y tu te callas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17039504
> *:yessad: ES VERDAD LO QUE DICES DEL GATITO MI AMIGO BEN....YA NO SE RECUERDA DE NOSOTROS POBRES! :tears:
> *


si es verdad homie, que se vaya a la chingada el gato!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 09:46 PM~17039858
> *Naw, I was glad that fruitcake lost, Undertaker is bad ass!
> *


do you think santa claus is real too??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17040111
> *DUDE.......... you can't call out another vato's name and then say "NO ****"......it does not count.  jaajjajajaajjajajajajajajajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/k  Big Tiny :biggrin:
> *


mas puto el mando aka (Big Tiny)!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Pitirijas, BigMandoAZ, AZs finest13, suavecitoone

whats up homies??????


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17040806
> *Pitirijas, BigMandoAZ, AZs finest13, suavecitoone
> 
> whats up homies??????
> *


QUE ONDA AMIGOTE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Mar 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17040831
> *QUE ONDA AMIGOTE :biggrin:
> *


dices eso por los guevotes que tengo??? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

whats sapponing homie??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17040806
> *Pitirijas, BigMandoAZ, AZs finest13, suavecitoone
> 
> whats up homies??????
> *


chillin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:09 PM~17040838
> *chillin
> *


thats ku homie, how you been??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:32 PM~17037985
> *to give you some chorizo,  guevos, y leche de mipalo!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    baboso
> *


si mi chiquita lo que tu digas ya se enojo mi nena quien la quiere pinche mamon las nalgas me deberias de dar se un buen amigo como el gato nunca dice q no :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Mar 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17040831
> *QUE ONDA AMIGOTE :biggrin:
> *


que onda pinche come solo  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 30 2010, 12:24 AM~17041260
> *si mi chiquita lo que tu digas ya se enojo mi nena quien la quiere pinche mamon las nalgas me deberias de dar se un buen amigo como el gato nunca dice q no :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona what's good mi gente big ben I miss you 2 fat fuck


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 30 2010, 05:07 AM~17042030
> *Qvo arizona what's good mi gente big ben I miss you 2 fat fuck
> *


Sup Gato, Quit being so nice to Big Benny!!! :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17040111
> *DUDE.......... you can't call out another vato's name and then say "NO ****"......it does not count.  jaajjajajaajjajajajajajajajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/k  Big Tiny :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAT I WAS GUNNA SAY......THATS LIKE SUMONE SAYING RICKY MARTIN'S NAME AND THEN SAYING "NO ****".....lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17040800
> *do you think santa claus is real too???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DID BEN, HEY UR SHIRTS WILL BE DUN THIS WEEK HOMMIE.


----------



## suavecitoone (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17040806
> *Pitirijas, BigMandoAZ, AZs finest13, suavecitoone
> 
> whats up homies??????
> *


Q-vo Ben Como esta todo por alla?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17040800
> *do you think santa claus is real too???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I am Santa Claus


















at least to my kids :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 30 2010, 08:10 AM~17042693
> *THATS WAT I WAS GUNNA SAY......THATS LIKE SUMONE SAYING RICKY MARTIN'S NAME AND THEN SAYING "NO ****".....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 30 2010, 06:07 AM~17042030
> *Qvo arizona what's good mi gente big ben I miss you 2 fat fuck
> *


fuck you, dick high cock sucker!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 30 2010, 08:12 AM~17042710
> *I DID BEN, HEY UR SHIRTS WILL BE DUN THIS WEEK HOMMIE.
> *


thanks homie, i appreciate it bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by suavecitoone_@Mar 30 2010, 08:13 AM~17042720
> *Q-vo Ben Como esta todo por alla?
> *


todo calmado homie, are you coming down for the Guadalupe show


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 30 2010, 09:10 AM~17043201
> *I am Santa Claus
> at least to my kids :biggrin:
> *


do you wanna be santa claus to my kids too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: D.J. Midnite, 602 Monte, Mr.Andres


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 09:23 AM~17043287
> *thanks homie, i appreciate it bro!!!!
> *


No le des las gracias a el dale las gracias alas lonas circo ke serro para ser tus camisas :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 08:24 AM~17043300
> *:wave: D.J. Midnite, 602 Monte, Mr.Andres
> *



Sup Big Ben!!!!!!! Did you get my text the other day????......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Galaxieriderz, locdownmexikan

Sup Paul :twak: :twak: :twak: ..... :wave: :wave: :wave: Sup Gato!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

isn't today tuesday????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 30 2010, 09:35 AM~17043360
> *No le des las gracias a el dale las gracias alas lonas circo ke serro para ser tus camisas  :biggrin:
> *


entonces tu no vas a tener trabajo tampoco, weren't you the dick juggling midget that made them all dissappear in your ass!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2010, 07:34 PM~17037998
> *your a good man then, if your down with tuesdays and thursdays  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 08:43 AM~17043411
> *entonces tu no vas a tener trabajo tampoco, weren't you the dick juggling midget that made them all dissappear in your ass!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2010, 09:47 AM~17043438
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 09:43 AM~17043411
> *entonces tu no vas a tener trabajo tampoco, weren't you the dick juggling midget that made them all dissappear in your ass!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17043460
> *:rofl:    :rofl:  :rofl:            :rofl:  :rofl:    :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:    :run:  :run:
> *


:rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 08:40 AM~17043390
> *isn't today tuesday????
> *



ALL DAY!!!!!! So lets get on it Ben!!......Do your thang and make us happy (NO ****!!) Post the "TORTAS"!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 09:52 AM~17043495
> *ALL DAY!!!!!!  So lets get on it Ben!!......Do your thang and make us happy (NO ****!!)  Post the "TORTAS"!!!!!!!
> *


you got it homie!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE BEN!!! :thumbsup: PURO SEXY MAMMACITAS TODAY  :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 09:43 AM~17043411
> *entonces tu no vas a tener trabajo tampoco, weren't you the dick juggling midget that made them all dissappear in your ass!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE BEN....FUNNY SHIT!!! LE VAS HACER ENOJAR AL GATITO Y YA NO TE VA HABLAR :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WUSSSSSSSSSUP TO EVERYBODY ON THE AZ SIDE THREAD RIGHT NOW :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 09:52 AM~17043495
> *ALL DAY!!!!!!  So lets get on it Ben!!......Do your thang and make us happy (NO ****!!)  Post the "TORTAS"!!!!!!!
> *


C-MON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 30 2010, 12:24 AM~17041260
> *si mi chiquita lo que tu digas ya se enojo mi nena quien la quiere pinche mamon las nalgas me deberias de dar se un buen amigo como el gato nunca dice q no :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:  :wow:  YOU FORGOT TO SAY (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 10:02 AM~17043607
> *:wow:  :wow:  YOU FORGOT TO SAY (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


but he really meant *"****"* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MY85TOY PHX AZ, CHUCKS66, M in Avondale, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1

WHATS UP HOMIES??????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 09:53 AM~17043502
> *you got it homie!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ur the king ben!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 30 2010, 06:07 AM~17042030
> *Qvo arizona what's good mi gente big ben I miss you 2 fat fuck
> *


QUE ROLLO GATITO :wave: QUE HACES HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I JUST HAVE TO POST THIS TORTA FROM LAST TUESDAY AGAIN!!!!











:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 09:02 AM~17043607
> *:wow:  :wow:  YOU FORGOT TO SAY (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



Maybe he like a little sugar in his tank........ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:04 AM~17043618
> *but he really meant "****"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:04 AM~17043630
> *MY85TOY PHX AZ, CHUCKS66, M in Avondale, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIES??????
> *



hey ben did u ever call fernando!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:10 AM~17043689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: AYE DIOS MIO   I'VE DIED AND WENT TO CHI-CHIS HEAVEN WITH THIS PIC!!!! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 10:13 AM~17043720
> *Maybe he like a little sugar in his tank........ :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:0 :0 :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 09:10 AM~17043689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BEN!!!!! Who is this chick???? :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: And dont feed me that bullshit that you dont know.......Somebody gotta know who she is......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, azmobn06, ART LOKS



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SUP HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

childsplay69 Yesterday, 10:43 PM | | Post #61571 

Hit Me Up!!

Posts: 549
Joined: Jul 2009
From: South Phoenix
Car Club: ** Rollerz Only **


:0 :0 :0 :0 

Congrats homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 AM~17043818
> *MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, azmobn06, ART LOKS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: SUP HOMIES!!!!!!
> *


sup!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, azmobn06, ART LOKS
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SUP HOMIES!!!!!!
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Mar 30 2010, 06:07 AM~17042030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 09:38 AM~17043375
> *D.J. Midnite, Galaxieriderz, locdownmexikan
> 
> Sup Paul :twak:  :twak:  :twak: ..... :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Sup Gato!!!!!!
> *


What's up midnite


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17043800
> *BEN!!!!!  Who is this chick???? :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:  And dont feed me that bullshit that you dont know.......Somebody gotta know who she is......
> *


X2!!!! :biggrin: I SAW HER "JIGGLING" INTO THE CAR SHOW AND WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: :wow: AT THOSE BIG 'OL "PELOTAS" :naughty:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 10:09 AM~17043677
> *QUE ROLLO GATITO :wave: QUE HACES HOMIE
> *


Qvo mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: I SEE YOU OG PLAYA PLAYA! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOIN TODAY? :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2010, 10:05 AM~17043638
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ur the king ben!
> *


why, thank you, thank you very much!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2010, 10:14 AM~17043731
> *hey ben did u ever call fernando!
> *


na bro, i tried but no answer and i didnt try again homie, my bad!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 10:16 AM~17043757
> *:wow: :wow: AYE DIOS MIO   I'VE DIED AND WENT TO CHI-CHIS HEAVEN WITH THIS PIC!!!! :naughty: :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 30 2010, 10:43 AM~17044019
> *Qvo mando
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA  MIRANDO TODOS LAS "MAMMACITAS" QUE PUSO EL BEN FOR "TORTAS TUESDAYS"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17043800
> *BEN!!!!!  Who is this chick???? :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:  And dont feed me that bullshit that you dont know.......Somebody gotta know who she is......
> *


the world may never know!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17043968
> *:0
> :0
> *


whats going down homie???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 10:43 AM~17044016
> *X2!!!! :biggrin: I SAW HER "JIGGLING" INTO THE CAR SHOW AND WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: :wow: AT THOSE BIG 'OL "PELOTAS" :naughty:
> *


lmfao.... pelotas!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 AM~17043818
> *MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, azmobn06, ART LOKS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: SUP HOMIES!!!!!!
> *


'SUP :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 10:49 AM~17044069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :wow: :naughty: NICE PICS YOU POSTED! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## patpoose (Mar 6, 2010)

awwww yeah


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey gato i know your not really into all the pics we've been posting so i got one i know you'll really like!!!!



















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:48 AM~17044066
> *whats going down homie???
> *


  chillin :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 10:54 AM~17044109
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :wow: :naughty: NICE PICS YOU POSTED! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 10:57 AM~17044134
> * chillin  :biggrin:
> *


i guess everybody had to go back to work!!!!

i wounder what that feels like????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:01 AM~17044165
> *i guess everybody had to go back to work!!!!
> 
> i wounder what that feels like?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: same here homie, we'll get jobs someday :biggrin: but until then... unemployment


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:56 AM~17044126
> *hey gato i know your not really into all the pics we've been posting so i got one i know you'll really like!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 :barf:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:03 AM~17044185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17044199
> *:yes: same here homie, we'll get jobs someday  :biggrin: but until then... unemployment
> *


well i got a sugar mama!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17044202
> *  :barf:
> *


well besides that pic how are you enjoying all the others??? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:56 AM~17044126
> *hey gato i know your not really into all the pics we've been posting so i got one i know you'll really like!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fucked up thing is that there are women out there like that :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:06 AM~17044210
> *well i got a sugar mama!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 11:06 AM~17044207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche Ben  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 11:07 AM~17044221
> *fucked up thing is that there are women out there like that  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


:yes: and gato thanks god for that everyday!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 30 2010, 11:08 AM~17044228
> *MUST BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *


she is real good to me!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## patpoose (Mar 6, 2010)

that shag carpet in a bikini was nothing to be proud of hahaha poor guy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY GATO!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

neto 65, WHATS UP ERN DOGG???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by patpoose_@Mar 30 2010, 11:11 AM~17044253
> *that shag carpet in a bikini was nothing to be proud of hahaha poor guy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:11 AM~17044252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u aint nothin nice ben!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:06 AM~17044210
> *well i got a sugar mama!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




She got a sister?????????.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 09:49 AM~17044072
> *lmfao.... pelotas!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




X10000000000000000000000000


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2010, 11:15 AM~17044286
> *u aint nothin nice ben!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:10 AM~17044246
> *she is real good to me!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats good homie, we all need a hyna like that


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 11:19 AM~17044321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CATCH ON REAL FAST DANIEL SON!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:16 AM~17044296
> *She got a sister?????????.....
> *


SHE HAS A BROTHER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:21 AM~17044335
> *YOU CATCH ON REAL FAST DANIEL SON!!!!
> *


  how far can we take it i have plenty more.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:21 AM~17044337
> *SHE HAS A BROTHER!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nah.....its ok...Ill pass.....what about her mom???????........Ill take your headach away......you know,..the "MOTHER-IN-LAW"..........


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 10:23 AM~17044350
> *  how far can we take it i have plenty more.
> *



Post what ya got...when u get banned for a few days then you'll know how far you can go..........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 11:23 AM~17044350
> *  how far can we take it i have plenty more.
> *


YOUR DOING FINE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:23 AM~17044351
> *Nah.....its ok...Ill pass.....what about her mom???????........Ill take your headach away......you know,..the "MOTHER-IN-LAW"..........
> *


ORALE SUEGRO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17044362
> *Post what ya got...when u get banned for a few days then you'll know how far you can go..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:13 AM~17044270
> *neto 65,  WHATS UP ERN DOGG???????? :biggrin:
> *



WHAT'S CRACKIN BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17044377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Mar 30 2010, 11:27 AM~17044379
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA PAQUE!!!!  







J/K EL PRESIDENTE!!!!!!! WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 11:21 AM~17044335
> *YOU CATCH ON REAL FAST DANIEL SON!!!!
> *



we got a natural in the house!!!!! welcome to the fam!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AW SHIT JUST NOTICED I GOT 9,900 POST!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17044362
> *Post what ya got...when u get banned for a few days then you'll know how far you can go..........
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2010, 11:29 AM~17044398
> *we got a natural in the house!!!!! welcome to the fam!
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:30 AM~17044406
> *AW SHIT JUST NOTICED I GOT 9,900 POST!!!!!!
> *



Man...you do need a job......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:30 AM~17044413
> *Man...you do need a job......
> *


i know huh!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:31 AM~17044420
> *i know huh!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hot wing tuesday at Native New Yorker, torta tuesday on Lay It Low,...... whats more can i ask for!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

How you feeling OG???


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

AWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!! Just noticed I got 216 wait 217 with this post on lay it low!!!!!!!!!!!! Now what Big Ben!!!!!!! Few more days without a job and Ill be right up there with you!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:35 AM~17044459
> *AWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!   Just noticed I got 216 wait 217 with this post on lay it low!!!!!!!!!!!!    Now what Big Ben!!!!!!!  Few more days without a job and Ill be right up there with you!!!!      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


talk to me when your in the thousands!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17044470
> *talk to me when your in the thousands!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



like I said,..a few more days out of work and Ill be up ther with you....(NO ****)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17044485
> *like I said,..a few more days out of work and Ill be up ther with you....(NO ****)
> *


i'm really glad you said no ****!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 AM~17044495
> *i'm really glad you said no ****!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



me 2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

well im out, i got some work to do, peace out homies, keep them tortas coming!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

:0 i wont go to far then haha





























im off to see why my switches aint hittin and ill be back later peace.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17044544
> *:0  i wont go to far then haha
> 
> 
> ...



NO!! NO!! NO!! Man now ya fucked up...you went too far....way to far with the first two pics.....Nice tits but the face has got to go..No more faces like that....use photo shop next time...I dam near threw up in my mouth.....but your learning...stay under Big Bens wings..He'll teach you well........


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 12:03 PM~17044660
> *NO!! NO!! NO!!  Man now ya fucked up...you went too far....way to far with the first two pics.....Nice tits but the face has got to go..No more faces like that....use photo shop next time...I dam near threw up in my mouth.....but your learning...stay under Big Bens wings..He'll teach you well........
> *


NO, LET ME SHOW U GUYS HOW ITS DONE. BE BACK.... :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17045302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Double Sided Flyer coming soon!
Featuring: Mc Bener & Dj Midnight!
Plus much much more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 10:30 AM~17044406
> *AW SHIT JUST NOTICED I GOT 9,900 POST!!!!!!
> *


and 9,850 were PORN!!!!! the others were :biggrin: faces!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Yup, Big Rich at his best!!! Thast how its done fellas!! BR Cabaret CEO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 30 2010, 03:24 PM~17046390
> *Yup, Big Rich at his best!!! Thast how its done fellas!! BR Cabaret CEO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 you tell em al....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up fam!!!

need some help......lookin for somebody to get some parts rechromed,,,,,, 
Azside,,,,help a brudda off!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17045302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: MUY GRANDE "MELONES"!!!!! :biggrin: THANKS BIG RICH! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, BIGRICHSPIRIT, unity_mike, MANDOS69C/10, 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ

whats good my Brothers??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 11:46 AM~17044544
> *:0  i wont go to far then haha
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 DO YOU KNOW THIS CHICK OR DID YOU GET THESE PICS FROM ANOTHER WEBSITE??? :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 04:18 PM~17046830
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: MUY GRANDE "MELONES"!!!!! :biggrin: THANKS BIG RICH! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 30 2010, 04:26 PM~17046894
> *Lunas64, BIGRICHSPIRIT, unity_mike, MANDOS69C/10, 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ
> 
> whats good my Brothers??? :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN AT WORK. THINGS ARE STARTING TO PICK BACK UP OVER HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 30 2010, 04:26 PM~17046894
> *Lunas64, BIGRICHSPIRIT, unity_mike, MANDOS69C/10, 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ
> 
> whats good my Brothers??? :biggrin:
> *


:drama: JUS ENJOYING ALL THE "TORTAS" PICS POSTED ON HERE :drama: HOW YOU DOIN???(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 04:30 PM~17046928
> *:drama: JUS ENJOYING ALL THE "TORTAS" PICS POSTED ON HERE :drama: HOW YOU DOIN???(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MANDO? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 30 2010, 04:31 PM~17046940
> *WHATS UP MANDO? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKE :drama: JUS ENJOYING THE PICS  :thumbsup: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 04:41 PM~17047037
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKE :drama: JUS ENJOYING THE PICS  :thumbsup: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?
> *


BEN AND RICH PUT UP SOME GOOD PICS.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

wtf :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17046367
> *and 9,850 were PORN!!!!! the others were  :biggrin:  faces!!! :cheesy:
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.azcentral.com/thingstodo/events...ow-phoenix.html

says its 10 bucks to show a car . WTF when did they start doing that ??


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

da gift that keeps on giving....


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 AM~17043818
> *MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, azmobn06, ART LOKS
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: SUP HOMIES!!!!!!
> *


Wat up


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 05:01 PM~17047235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17045302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 04:27 PM~17046899
> *:0 :0 :0 DO YOU KNOW THIS CHICK OR DID YOU GET THESE PICS FROM ANOTHER WEBSITE??? :scrutinize:
> *


The first chick I knew but she moved to chicago or something she was doing porn the second is this stripper I knew from bandaids that wanted too also but I lost contact with


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

what the f*ck is up with this butterface????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 30 2010, 12:03 PM~17044660
> *NO!! NO!! NO!!  Man now ya fucked up...you went too far....way to far with the first two pics.....Nice tits but the face has got to go..No more faces like that....use photo shop next time...I dam near threw up in my mouth.....but your learning...stay under Big Bens wings..He'll teach you well........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17045187
> *NO, LET ME SHOW U GUYS HOW ITS DONE. BE BACK.... :sprint:
> *


aw shit the king is back!!!!! i just didn't want nude ones but fuck it huh rich!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17046367
> *and 9,850 were PORN!!!!! the others were  :biggrin:  faces!!! :cheesy:
> *


dont judge me homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 30 2010, 04:43 PM~17047057
> *BEN AND RICH PUT UP SOME GOOD PICS.
> *


thank you mikey!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: 







> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 30 2010, 01:41 PM~17045449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks rich!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out! *


*"The Cube"*
Owner: Art Buck
Club: Phoenix Riderz C.C. 
Location: Luke Air Force Base Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


damn that looks tight mando, good job bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 07:30 PM~17049038
> *damn that looks tight mando, good job bro!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks BigBen. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:31 PM~17049058
> *Thanks BigBen.  :biggrin:
> *


its my turn next!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 07:31 PM~17049068
> *its my turn next!!!!
> *


 I got a good spot to shoot the Budweiser 63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:32 PM~17049080
> *I got a good spot to shoot the Budweiser 63
> *


really????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 06:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


You are the MAN Mando!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


clean


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 07:33 PM~17049093
> *really????
> *


no bullshit! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17049496
> *no bullshit!  :biggrin:
> *


whenever your ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

Lmao she is a butterface but the tetas are nice at least. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2010, 07:48 PM~17050156
> *
> *



LOL!!!!!!!!!! geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bam! had to do the very fast minimize!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 30 2010, 07:42 PM~17049217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 30 2010, 09:51 PM~17050204
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!  geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bam! had to do the very fast minimize!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 30 2010, 04:43 PM~17047057
> *BEN AND RICH PUT UP SOME GOOD PICS.
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17047992
> *The first chick I knew but she moved to chicago or something she was doing porn the second is this stripper I knew from bandaids that wanted too also but I lost contact with
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 07:05 PM~17048664
> *what the f*ck is up with this butterface????
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :cheesy: I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ONE HOMIE! :biggrin: BUT SHE DOES HAVE SOME NICE "PELOTAS" THOUGH!  JUS TURN OFF THE LIGHTS......QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

Wheres the spot on Friday nights? I am in town for the week with work and I have spare time Friday night, I just saw a clean white fleetwood at Target on 44th in Phoenix and wanna see some more rides...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


:0 :0 :worship: VERY VERY NICE PHOTO SHOOT BIG MANDO :thumbsup: AS ALWAYS HOMIE  YOU GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN WITH YOUR PHOTOS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 30 2010, 08:45 PM~17050112
> *Lmao she is a butterface but the tetas are nice at least.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 06:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


real nice shoot BIGMANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


looks real good


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...



Nice work Mando! The Cube always looks clean


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 09:42 PM~17050885
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ONE HOMIE! :biggrin: BUT SHE DOES HAVE SOME NICE "PELOTAS" THOUGH!  JUS TURN OFF THE LIGHTS......QUE NO? :biggrin:
> *


NO!!!!!!! :twak: I BET HER BREATH STINKS TOO!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 08:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


:worship: Badass :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


 NICE MANDO REAL CLEAN ART


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 07:31 PM~17049068
> *its my turn next!!!!
> *


NAH F*** THAt am next fucker


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Wedesdays Wack Off Chicks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> Another for Wednesday!!! Enjoy AZ SIDE have a good day all *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Mar 30 2010, 09:34 PM~17051562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the compliments on The Cube and for Big Mandos skills!!! He knows how to capture the personality of the car.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 12:55 AM~17052426
> *NO!!!!!!!  :twak:  I BET HER BREATH STINKS TOO!!!!!
> *


:0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Wedesdays Wack Off Chicks!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :ugh: YOU DIRTY OLD MAN!!! :ugh: ALL OF AZ SIDE KNOWS WHAT YOU WILL BE DOING TODAY DURING LUNCH!!!! TE VAS A JALAR EL PESQUESO DEL GALLO TODO EL DIA!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 31 2010, 08:34 AM~17053841
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 31 2010, 09:15 AM~17054133
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2010, 09:54 AM~17054453
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...





really nice mando ,,,,u gets down with the gets down!!!!!!
From what i ALWAYS see,,,,,,YOU ALWAYZ MAKE AZSIDE PROUD!!!!!!

BIG UPS!


Art :loco:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 31 2010, 10:20 AM~17054729
> *really nice mando ,,,,u gets down with the gets down!!!!!!
> From what i ALWAYS see,,,,,,YOU ALWAYZ MAKE AZSIDE PROUD!!!!!!
> 
> ...


what up bro!! im new to the forum and i just wanted to say that these pics are tight bro keep up the good work....  and also give a shout out to my whole lowriding community in az. lets keep riding and make our selves shine on the map :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Mar 31 2010, 10:37 AM~17054926
> *what up bro!! im new to the forum and i just wanted to say that these pics are tight bro keep up the good work....  and also give a shout out to my whole lowriding community in az. lets keep riding and make our selves shine on the map :wave:
> *


\
welcome to da fam bruh!! :h5: 

Art :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey homies trip out, my lady was looking on az side and seen torta tuesday, and she was like, i guess your the one putting up the pics..... so she says i wanna declare "winnie wednesdays" lmfao 


yeah right that's not going to happen!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 12:28 PM~17055832
> *hey homies trip out, my lady was looking on az side and seen torta tuesday, and she was like, i guess your the one putting up the pics..... so she says i wanna declare "winnie wednesdays" lmfao
> yeah right that's not going to happen!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wrong lay it low!!!! :run: :run: :run: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup az???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 12:28 PM~17055832
> *hey homies trip out, my lady was looking on az side and seen torta tuesday, and she was like, i guess your the one putting up the pics..... so she says i wanna declare "winnie wednesdays" lmfao
> yeah right that's not going to happen!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: hahahahaha tell her i got her back!!! "winnie wednesdays" it is LMFAO

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up art loks? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WELL HERE IT IS WINNIE WEDNESDAY!!!HAHAHAHA























































































<img src=\'http://blogs.ccrtvi.com/media/582/20091009-winnies.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I WOULDN'T DO THAT TO YOU HOMIES HEHEHEHE HAVE A GOOD DAY MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL!!! *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 12:28 PM~17055832
> *hey homies trip out, my lady was looking on az side and seen torta tuesday, and she was like, i guess your the one putting up the pics..... so she says i wanna declare "winnie wednesdays" lmfao
> yeah right that's not going to happen!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you should of told her "no ****!" LMAO!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 02:01 PM~17056648
> *you should of told her "no ****!" LMAO!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT UP MANDO?


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17049003
> *Art Buck! Thanks for bringing the ride out!
> "The Cube"
> Owner: Art Buck
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
top notch !


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 31 2010, 10:20 AM~17054729
> *really nice mando ,,,,u gets down with the gets down!!!!!!
> From what i ALWAYS see,,,,,,YOU ALWAYZ MAKE AZSIDE PROUD!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Just trying to rep az as best as I can! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 31 2010, 02:02 PM~17056653
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT UP MANDO?
> *



Nuttin much! How bout You?


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

DONATE LIFE AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2010, 02:03 PM~17056664
> *:thumbsup:
> top notch !
> *


Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 02:08 PM~17056697
> *Nuttin much! How bout You?
> *


I'M COOL JUST HANGING IN THERE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2010, 02:09 PM~17056702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS!!! NICE PIC'S!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 12:28 PM~17055832
> *hey homies trip out, my lady was looking on az side and seen torta tuesday, and she was like, i guess your the one putting up the pics..... so she says i wanna declare "winnie wednesdays" lmfao
> yeah right that's not going to happen!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











big ben tell ur girl, here u go...no more :biggrin: pict.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Me n the wife are playin hooky. At the Dodgers game enjoying the day!!what up az side?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 12:47 PM~17055980
> *whats sup az???
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave: WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO BESIDES POSTING "TORTAS" PICS??? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 31 2010, 02:37 PM~17056898
> *Me n the wife are playin hooky. At the Dodgers game enjoying the day!!what up az side?
> *


 :angry: ur at the dodger game and I'm here in Yuma!!! U owe me a shot now :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 31 2010, 02:00 PM~17056641
> *WELL HERE IT IS WINNIE WEDNESDAY!!!HAHAHAHA
> <img src=\'http://blogs.ccrtvi.com/media/582/20091009-winnies.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT!!! HOW ARE YOU TODAY OG PLAYER? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 02:01 PM~17056648
> *you should of told her "no ****!" LMAO!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: WHAT UP BIG MANDO? :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR SATURDAY??  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2010, 02:09 PM~17056702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NICE PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 31 2010, 02:20 PM~17056816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2010, 03:30 PM~17057385
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT!!! HOW ARE YOU TODAY OG PLAYER? :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Hi I'm ok just hanging in there.. Go to the doc next week see what they say  trying to stay possitive


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 03:05 PM~17057157
> *:angry: ur at the dodger game and I'm here in Yuma!!! U owe me a shot now  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP DANIEL? CONGRATS ON GETTIN INTO ROLLERZ ONLY! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 31 2010, 03:52 PM~17057625
> *Hi I'm ok just hanging in there.. Go to the doc next week see what they say  trying to stay possitive
> *


YEAH JUST STAY POSITIVE AND GOOD LUCK NEXT WEEK :thumbsup: YOU KNOW THAT ALL OF THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE WILL BE PULLING FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2010, 03:52 PM~17057629
> *:wave: WHAT UP DANIEL? CONGRATS ON GETTIN INTO ROLLERZ ONLY! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! See u guys hopefully at the guadalupe show man!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2010, 09:42 PM~17050885
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ONE HOMIE! :biggrin: BUT SHE DOES HAVE SOME NICE "PELOTAS" THOUGH!  JUS TURN OFF THE LIGHTS......QUE NO? :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a scary looking butter toothed chick :barf: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2010, 04:00 PM~17057749
> *Thanks homie! See u guys hopefully at the guadalupe show man!
> *


:x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Mar 31 2010, 04:06 PM~17057849
> *damn thats a scary looking butter toothed chick :barf: hno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 31 2010, 01:57 PM~17057063
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 31 2010, 04:22 PM~17058082
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up bro


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2010, 02:09 PM~17056702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 31 2010, 02:09 PM~17056702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! :biggrin: Well deserved!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2010, 03:57 PM~17057697
> *YEAH JUST STAY POSITIVE AND GOOD LUCK NEXT WEEK :thumbsup: YOU KNOW THAT ALL OF THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE WILL BE PULLING FOR YOU!!!!
> *



Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 31 2010, 02:00 PM~17056641
> *WELL HERE IT IS WINNIE WEDNESDAY!!!HAHAHAHA
> <img src=\'http://blogs.ccrtvi.com/media/582/20091009-winnies.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


thank you for not posting that shit cause you would've been banned from az side!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k your OG, you know we cant do that!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 31 2010, 02:01 PM~17056648
> *you should of told her "no ****!" LMAO!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 31 2010, 02:20 PM~17056816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 31 2010, 07:53 PM~17060343
> *thank you for not posting that shit cause you would've been banned from az side!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k your OG, you know we cant do that!!
> *


hahahaha  What up Ben How You Doing?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 08:05 PM~17048664
> *what the f*ck is up with this butterface????
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS CHIC AT MICHELLS AT 4:57 IN THE MORNING WOUNDERING IN THE PARKING LOT LOOKING FOR METH. :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

az side? cruise centerl this saturday i dnt have time sorry guys :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 31 2010, 10:14 PM~17062388
> *DAMN WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS CHIC AT MICHELLS AT 4:57 IN THE MORNING WOUNDERING IN THE PARKING LOT LOOKING FOR METH. :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 31 2010, 10:10 PM~17062349
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 31 2010, 10:16 PM~17062410
> *az side? cruise centerl this saturday i dnt have time sorry guys :wave:  :wave:
> *


:scrutinize: IT STARTS AROUND 2ish AND IT IS MAINLY HOTRODS :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 31 2010, 10:14 PM~17062388
> *DAMN WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS CHIC AT MICHELLS AT 4:57 IN THE MORNING WOUNDERING IN THE PARKING LOT LOOKING FOR METH. :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Since there's an az side for the east,south,north,paisas etc... had the homie Nimster change the name... :biggrin: 

Everyone cool with it? :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2010, 08:21 AM~17064733
> *Since there's  an az side for the east,south,north,paisas etc... had the homie Nimster change the name... :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone cool with it? :dunno:
> *


You forgot tha AZ Arab Side too :biggrin: :biggrin: 


yea, that's koo


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: azmobn06, Exquisite_pres, Identity Original, 1983 lincoln, IBuiltMine, doughboy93

wasn't this club out in the Mid 80's??

Sounds real familiar


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2010, 07:21 AM~17064733
> *Since there's  an az side for the east,south,north,paisas etc... had the homie Nimster change the name... :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone cool with it? :dunno:
> *


yup.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Apr 1 2010, 09:28 AM~17064777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2010, 08:21 AM~17064733
> *Since there's  an az side for the east,south,north,paisas etc... had the homie Nimster change the name... :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone cool with it? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: It's my side now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 1 2010, 09:40 AM~17064865
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: It's my side now!!! :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: I knew you would say that :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

good morning og az side!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2010, 08:47 AM~17064921
> *:buttkick: I knew you would say that :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Apr 1 2010, 07:32 AM~17064803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACtually, let me add, that I always thought "AZ SIDE" was for all of Arizona? And that placing a "West side" or "East side" behind the AZ would mean that you were from the "West side" of AZ such as Yuma or the "East side" of AZ such as Safford............

oh well what do I know........it's all good!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WTF!!!! :wow: HOW MANY AZ SIDES DO WE NEED HERE FELLAS??? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2010, 08:21 AM~17064733
> *Since there's  an az side for the east,south,north,paisas etc... had the homie Nimster change the name... :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone cool with it? :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17064777
> *You forgot tha AZ Arab Side too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 1 2010, 09:12 AM~17065101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: GOOD MORNING OG PLAYER :biggrin: NICE FLYER!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 AM~17065105
> *ACtually, let me add, that I always thought "AZ SIDE" was for all of Arizona?  And that placing a "West side" or "East side" behind the AZ would mean that you were from the "West side" of AZ such as Yuma or the "East side" of AZ such as Safford............
> 
> oh well what do I know........it's all good!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17065352
> *WTF!!!!  :wow:  HOW MANY AZ SIDES DO WE NEED HERE FELLAS??? :dunno:
> *


:biggrin: :drama: WHAT UP LUNA? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 09:57 AM~17065488
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING OG PLAYER :biggrin: NICE FLYER!  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD MORNING!!! THANKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 1 2010, 08:40 AM~17064865
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: It's my side now!!! :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: O.G. PLAYERZ AZ SIDE!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

what up az!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Apr 1 2010, 11:35 AM~17066323
> *what up az!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 11:29 AM~17066269
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 10:56 AM~17066043
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17065352
> *WTF!!!!  :wow:  HOW MANY AZ SIDES DO WE NEED HERE FELLAS??? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: soon there will be 20 different AZ SIDES :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 31 2010, 10:14 PM~17062388
> *DAMN WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS CHIC AT MICHELLS AT 4:57 IN THE MORNING WOUNDERING IN THE PARKING LOT LOOKING FOR METH. :wow:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 31 2010, 04:22 PM~17058082
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 31 2010, 10:10 PM~17062349
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 31 2010, 02:57 PM~17057063
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 31 2010, 12:09 PM~17055656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 1 2010, 11:45 AM~17066396
> *:wave:
> *


:nicoderm: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 11:59 AM~17066509
> *:nicoderm: WA'SAPPNIN BUDDY :wave:
> *


workin on my regal alittle bit, but decided to take a break :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17065352
> *WTF!!!!  :wow:  HOW MANY AZ SIDES DO WE NEED HERE FELLAS??? :dunno:
> *


ONE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2010, 12:19 PM~17066649
> *ONE
> *


x 1548795464 tell them rich :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 12:21 PM~17066666
> *x 1548795464 tell them rich :angry:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2010, 12:19 PM~17066649
> *ONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 1 2010, 10:51 AM~17066011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello how's it going? :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17066649
> *ONE
> *


Ya, I am waiting for the North and West Side Threads to pop up!!!! :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 01:18 PM~17067158
> *Ya, I am waiting for the North and West Side Threads to pop up!!!!  :dunno:
> *



Check this out Luna,,,,,,couple of pics,,,,,, i know u will like homie!!!

:worship: 
:wow:









:wow:









:wow:









:wow:








:h5: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


Art :loco:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2010, 12:40 PM~17067339
> *Check this out Luna,,,,,,couple of pics,,,,,, i know u will like homie!!!
> 
> :worship:
> ...


Real Nice, Thanks LOCO!!! :biggrin: 
Did you get my PM about the Hood Hinge?? I only have the right one.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2010, 10:21 PM~17062460
> *:scrutinize: IT STARTS AROUND 2ish AND IT IS MAINLY HOTRODS :biggrin:
> *


time to kill it wit lowriderz then homeboy


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 AM~17065105
> *ACtually, let me add, that I always thought "AZ SIDE" was for all of Arizona?  And that placing a "West side" or "East side" behind the AZ would mean that you were from the "West side" of AZ such as Yuma or the "East side" of AZ such as Safford............
> 
> oh well what do I know........it's all good!!
> *


yup


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

alright i got a newb question...how can i get my lac to lay frame. do i need to switch out my cylinders??/ everyone keeps asking me to dump all the way and i have to explain that it is and they look at me like wtf. :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17067420
> *Real Nice, Thanks LOCO!!! :biggrin:
> Did you get my PM about the Hood Hinge?? I only have the right one.
> *


YA CARNAL,,,,BUT U MEAN YOU ONLY HAVE THE WRONG ONE...  ,,,,,,,

SO YES O.G. AZ SIDE STILL LOOKING FOR A LEFT SIDE HOOD HINGE FOR 63 IMPALA!!


ART :loco:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2010, 02:41 PM~17067867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17065352
> *WTF!!!!  :wow:  HOW MANY AZ SIDES DO WE NEED HERE FELLAS??? :dunno:
> *


riiiigggggghhhhhttt :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY WHERES BIG BEN,,,,BIGRICHSPIRIT,,,,,
ART BUCK,,,,,,DELWONS,,,,,,,,WTF?????????????



THICK ASS THURSDAYS??????????????


SOMEBODY PASS THERE WIRE,,,,PASS THE WIIIIIIRRRRRRRREEEEEEE!!!!!


ART :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD THE REAL AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 1 2010, 02:54 PM~17067984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IT WOULD HAVE TO BE O.G. TO SAVE THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,,,,HERE @ O.G.AZ SIDE.......THANKS O.G. NOW I CAN BREATHE AGAIN,,,,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 1 2010, 02:58 PM~17068024
> *WHATS GOOD THE REAL AZ SIDE
> *



Q-VO REAL SMILEY602........WHAT UP CARNAL!!


ART :loco:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

i guess ill start it off... :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2010, 02:59 PM~17068037
> *IT WOULD HAVE TO BE O.G. TO SAVE THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,,,,HERE @ O.G.AZ SIDE.......THANKS O.G. NOW I CAN BREATHE AGAIN,,,,
> *


 I got you :biggrin: looking through my library though it's not as big as bens and rich's


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

YA ITS DUMB ALL THESE AZ SIDES BUT FUCK IT WERE ALL GROWN UP WE KNOW WHERE WE WANNA LOG ON TO. YOU DONT HAVE TO DEFEND IT BY PUTTING O.G AZ SIDE WE ALL KNOW WHERE TO GO I WENT TO THE S/S ONE AND EVERYONE WAS JUST REMENISING ON ALL THE OLD STORES DOWN CENTRAL BUT NO WORRIES. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP MY :ninja: S?


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what up AZtlan


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

ill be waiting for more...


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 04:02 PM~17068513
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 02:28 PM~17068260
> *YA ITS DUMB ALL THESE AZ SIDES BUT FUCK IT WERE  ALL GROWN UP WE KNOW WHERE WE WANNA LOG ON TO. YOU DONT HAVE TO DEFEND IT BY PUTTING O.G AZ SIDE WE ALL KNOW WHERE TO GO I WENT TO THE S/S ONE AND EVERYONE WAS JUST REMENISING ON ALL THE OLD STORES DOWN CENTRAL BUT NO WORRIES. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: Big ED! 'sup!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17068379
> *what up AZtlan
> *



Q-VO CARNAL!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


aRT :loco:


























































[


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Apr 1 2010, 03:57 PM~17068485
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 02:44 PM~17068379
> *what up AZtlan
> *


Nalgas and Cheechees! :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 03:28 PM~17068260
> *YA ITS DUMB ALL THESE AZ SIDES BUT FUCK IT WERE  ALL GROWN UP WE KNOW WHERE WE WANNA LOG ON TO. YOU DONT HAVE TO DEFEND IT BY PUTTING O.G AZ SIDE WE ALL KNOW WHERE TO GO I WENT TO THE S/S ONE AND EVERYONE WAS JUST REMENISING ON ALL THE OLD STORES DOWN CENTRAL BUT NO WORRIES. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sup G :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 1 2010, 03:32 PM~17068292
> *WHAT UP MY :ninja: S?
> *


sup mike :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17068549
> *Nalgas and Cheechees! :cheesy:
> *


I'm like you, minimize with the quickness :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 04:10 PM~17068592
> *I'm like you, minimize with the quickness :biggrin:
> *



YA IM BEIN BRAVE MY BOSS IS HERE ACROSS FROM ME,,,,,,,IM IN THE CROSSHAIRS,,,,,,, JUS GOT TO LAY IT LOW :biggrin: 

ART :loco:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 04:07 PM~17068560
> *sup mike :cheesy:
> *


EATING AN ORANGE LOOKIN AT ASS ON AZSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 1 2010, 05:04 PM~17068530
> *:biggrin: Big ED!  'sup!
> *


WHATS UP ART HOW ARE YOU HOMIE.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 05:07 PM~17068556
> *sup G  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA CARNAL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17068658
> *EATING AN ORANGE LOOKIN AT ASS ON AZSIDE :biggrin:
> *




WAS GOIN THRU WITHDRAWLS CARNAL,,,,,,,NO BIG BEN QUALITY,,,,OR BIGRICH,,,, BUT ITS LIKE HITTIN A ROACH,,,,TILL THE BIG SACK GETS HERE......


aRT :loco:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN BIG ED...............


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 04:22 PM~17068689
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL
> *


NUN ESE JUST TOOK A CRUISE ON THE RAG ON THIS GOOD ASS WEATHER HOMIE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17068658
> *EATING AN ORANGE LOOKIN AT ASS ON AZSIDE :biggrin:
> *


WTF NO BEER ESE ARE YOU OK :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 03:20 PM~17068679
> *WHATS UP ART HOW ARE YOU HOMIE.
> *


doin good.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 1 2010, 05:32 PM~17068790
> *doin good.
> *


KU KU YOU AND UR FAMILIA HAVE A GOOD EASTER HOMIE.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 05:26 PM~17068729
> *NUN ESE JUST TOOK A CRUISE ON THE RAG ON THIS GOOD ASS WEATHER HOMIE
> *


I KNOW I PULLED OUT THE 7 DUCE AND GOT IT WASHED SHE'S WAIT'N FOR ME TO RIDE.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 04:26 PM~17068729
> *NUN ESE JUST TOOK A CRUISE ON THE RAG ON THIS GOOD ASS WEATHER HOMIE
> *


X2 


no drop top for me tho but I mobbed out today too


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












im out az side,,,,,,,,time to go throw a cruise and maybe hit a switch or 2,,,,,,,,

ONE LOVE!!!!

Art :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 04:52 PM~17068973
> *I KNOW I PULLED OUT THE 7 DUCE AND GOT IT WASHED SHE'S WAIT'N FOR ME TO RIDE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 04:56 PM~17069007
> *X2
> no drop top for me tho but I mobbed out today too
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  WITH A CORONA ON THE HAND   Q NO


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 31 2010, 04:22 PM~17058082
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  wassssssappening


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 1 2010, 05:00 PM~17069036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    WITH A CORONA ON THE HAND    Q NO
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

no drinking beer, just soda


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

k-town cruising through. :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DIRTY SOUTH, A Rod, Lunas64, 96cavi, OGPLAYER, robs68, 97TownCar, Twiins

Sup Fellas!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17069773
> *DIRTY SOUTH, A Rod, Lunas64, 96cavi, OGPLAYER, robs68, 97TownCar, Twiins
> 
> Sup Fellas!!
> *


QUE ONDA AL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 05:36 PM~17069837
> *QUE ONDA AL
> *


Not much Bro, having a cold one and checkin out the threads!!
Same ole shit!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Coming soon:
The New image Car show!!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*3100 PAGES!!!!!!!*


POST THE LIST KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 03:28 PM~17068260
> *YA ITS DUMB ALL THESE AZ SIDES BUT FUCK IT WERE  ALL GROWN UP WE KNOW WHERE WE WANNA LOG ON TO. YOU DONT HAVE TO DEFEND IT BY PUTTING O.G AZ SIDE WE ALL KNOW WHERE TO GO I WENT TO THE S/S ONE AND EVERYONE WAS JUST REMENISING ON ALL THE OLD STORES DOWN CENTRAL BUT NO WORRIES. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


AZ VANBUREN SIDE!!!!!!....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 03:50 PM~17068951
> *KU KU YOU AND UR FAMILIA HAVE A GOOD EASTER HOMIE.
> *



 Thanks Ed. You and yours have a good one too.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2010, 02:52 PM~17067958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WASNT FEELING IT TODAY HOMIE BUT NEXT WEEK I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 1 2010, 03:28 PM~17068260
> *YA ITS DUMB ALL THESE AZ SIDES BUT FUCK IT WERE  ALL GROWN UP WE KNOW WHERE WE WANNA LOG ON TO. YOU DONT HAVE TO DEFEND IT BY PUTTING O.G AZ SIDE WE ALL KNOW WHERE TO GO I WENT TO THE S/S ONE AND EVERYONE WAS JUST REMENISING ON ALL THE OLD STORES DOWN CENTRAL BUT NO WORRIES. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YUP YUP, THATS WHAT I SAID TOO BUT I STARTED REMENISING WITH THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2010, 06:28 PM~17069773
> *DIRTY SOUTH, A Rod, Lunas64, 96cavi, OGPLAYER, robs68, 97TownCar, Twiins
> 
> Sup Fellas!!
> *



What up Luna?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

what up phoenix?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED??? :biggrin: BESIDES ALL THE NALGAS AND TETAS!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 1 2010, 08:20 PM~17071002
> *WASNT FEELING IT TODAY HOMIE BUT NEXT WEEK I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: YOU WERENT FEELING IT OR DID YOUR LADY DO THIS TO YOU :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17072425
> *:scrutinize: YOU WERENT FEELING IT OR DID YOUR LADY DO THIS TO YOU :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe they opened all those new AZ threads because folks , who share this hobby with their children, had kids that wanted to see the local cars pictures etc but they couldn't share this local thread with the kids as the pics of shit like torta Tuesday, winnie Wednesdays and thick Thursdays ain't exactly family friendly. Not sure if that has anything to do with the new threads or not but its just a thought.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17072386
> *:drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED??? :biggrin: BESIDES ALL THE NALGAS AND TETAS!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


All the nalgas and tetas :biggrin:


----------



## badboynaz (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Apr 1 2010, 02:25 PM~17067720
> *alright i got a newb question...how can i get my lac to lay frame. do i need to switch out my cylinders??/ everyone keeps asking me to dump all the way and i have to explain that it is and they look at me like wtf. :dunno:
> *



You have to cut the springs (make them shorter) shorter the springs the lower the car.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

In dropping your car dont heat the springs as you cant control the drop and will ride like shit. I know from experience as my first I ever owned car was on heated springs as I was young, broke and in a hurry so went to muffler shop and had coils heated for 2.5 bucks per coil (and it road like 10 bucks even) If you dont want hydraulics or bags try contacting coil spring specialties 
( http://www.coilsprings.com/ ) as they make custom springs. I do not know price for your car obviously but for my car they are 380 bucks for set up 4 shipped. You just tell them how much you want to drop and they custom make your springs.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17072425
> *:scrutinize: YOU WERENT FEELING IT OR DID YOUR LADY DO THIS TO YOU :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


mandilon :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 05:25 PM~17069223
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> no drinking beer, just soda
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad: :banghead: ok ok ill wait till friday :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2010, 11:15 AM~17044286
> *u aint nothin nice ben!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn...ICE-TEE'S ONE LUCKY MUTHERF....ER!!!!!..... :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

They came out pretty badass Luna !.... 

Hope you guys like them!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17072425
> *:scrutinize: YOU WERENT FEELING IT OR DID YOUR LADY DO THIS TO YOU :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


hell na, you know i'm the boss of my castle!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 1 2010, 10:14 PM~17072485
> *Maybe they opened all those new AZ threads because folks , who share this hobby with their children, had kids that wanted to see the local cars pictures etc but they couldn't share this local thread with the kids as the pics of shit like torta Tuesday, winnie Wednesdays and thick Thursdays ain't exactly family friendly. Not sure if that has anything to do with the new threads or not but its just a thought.
> *


negative!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 2 2010, 12:19 AM~17073482
> *mandilon :biggrin:
> *


si cabron, no me llamo Gato, aka (LOCDOWNMEXIKAN) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 01:45 AM~17073711
> *They came out pretty badass Luna !....
> 
> Hope you guys like them!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2010, 01:54 AM~17073727
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PLAQUE LOOKS GOOD HUH!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AW SHIT I GOT 10,000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I REALLY DO NEED A JOB!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 1 2010, 08:52 PM~17070669
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Knightstalker 4763*
> Ben'sCustomWheels 3418
> INSIDIOUS 2822
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, dodgers_fan

Qvo big George? :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 1 2010, 09:14 PM~17072485
> *Maybe they opened all those new AZ threads because folks , who share this hobby with their children, had kids that wanted to see the local cars pictures etc but they couldn't share this local thread with the kids as the pics of shit like torta Tuesday, winnie Wednesdays and thick Thursdays ain't exactly family friendly. Not sure if that has anything to do with the new threads or not but its just a thought.
> *


Na, young Homey... the Tortas n shit will be in them threads soon enough!!! Tell the kids to watch Nick Jr!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 01:10 AM~17073759
> *AW SHIT I GOT 10,000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I REALLY DO NEED A JOB!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


9000, were tortas n ass, the other 1000 were your Rims ad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 07:24 AM~17074171
> *Na, young Homey... the Tortas n shit will be in them threads soon enough!!! Tell the kids to watch Nick Jr!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 











Or go to the bike forums :biggrin: j/k...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 06:25 AM~17074176
> *9000, were tortas n ass, the other 1000 were your Rims ad!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 06:25 AM~17074176
> *9000, were tortas n ass, the other 1000 were your Rims ad!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2010, 05:27 AM~17074015
> *Shit... You're catching up hno: :biggrin:
> Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


*

Damn... Igot along way to go :biggrin:*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Apr 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17072256
> *what up phoenix?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 01:45 AM~17073711
> *They came out pretty badass Luna !....
> 
> Hope you guys like them!!!!
> ...


Plaque came out hella clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> They came out pretty badass Luna !....
> 
> Hope you guys like them!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17075557
> *:wave:
> *


CHECK OUT THIS HOP OFF FROM LAS VEGAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HURnxK3i8Wg


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > They came out pretty badass Luna !....
> >
> > Hope you guys like them!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Apr 2 2010, 09:48 AM~17075692
> *CHECK OUT THIS HOP OFF FROM LAS VEGAS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HURnxK3i8Wg
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sup AZtlan


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Danny for the road trip!!! Appreciate it!
Ya, they loook real nice!! Krazy Kuttin doin it right for IDENTITY CC!! 
[/quote]

No Prob Al.. Ill get with Mando today sometime to drop them off..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 2 2010, 10:07 AM~17075867
> *sup AZtlan
> *


Whatup Termite!!! Just let me know if you want to do sum Krazy accent inserts for your Caddy ! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Thanks Danny for the road trip!!! Appreciate it!
> Ya, they loook real nice!! Krazy Kuttin doin it right for IDENTITY CC!!


No Prob Al.. Ill get with Mando today sometime to drop them off..
[/quote]

"Danny" :scrutinize: :h5: and you told us to call you Daniel...........jus playin!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17076324
> *Whatup Termite!!!  Just let me know if you want to do sum Krazy accent inserts for your Caddy !  :biggrin:
> *



yes he does..........fender vents! :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 02:10 AM~17073759
> *AW SHIT I GOT 10,000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I REALLY DO NEED A JOB!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :twak: :ugh: WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT USING THE "J" WORD (job) AND THE "W" WORD (work)?????? biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> No Prob Al.. Ill get with Mando today sometime to drop them off..


"Danny" :scrutinize: :h5: and you told us to call you Daniel...........jus playin!
[/quote]
Stop with the names already ARTHUR!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:56 AM~17076324
> *Whatup Termite!!!  Just let me know if you want to do sum Krazy accent inserts for your Caddy !  :biggrin:
> *


sup bro, I'll hit you up for parts "when" the kaddy gets closer to being done :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2010, 10:58 AM~17076348
> *yes he does..........fender vents! :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea! So can post it up in the Paisa topic


NOT! :buttkick:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn, I missed a few days here on AZ SIDE. and every things different :dunno: :dunno:   Theres like a hand full of az topics now,WTF...I only get a 30 min. lunch...I'll never be able to keep up during the day...And I bet every bodies posting the same shit over and over in each AZ topic.... :angry: Can we open a AZ event topic so I can no where all the shows are and kick backs???? If not ima be like. :run: :run: :run:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Apr 2 2010, 11:12 AM~17076470
> *Damn, I missed a few days here on AZ SIDE. and every things different :dunno:  :dunno:     Theres like a hand full of az topics now,WTF...I only get a 30 min. lunch...I'll never be able to keep up during the day...And I bet every bodies posting the same shit over and over in each AZ topic.... :angry:  Can we open a AZ event topic so I can no where all the shows are and kick backs???? If not ima be like. :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Just hit up LOWRIDERSTYLE, he posts all the flyers here: SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY




























:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> "Danny" :scrutinize: :h5: and you told us to call you Daniel...........jus playin!


Stop with the names already ARTHUR!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

it's ARTURO.......OK



*ALLEN*

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Stop with the names already ARTHUR!!!!!! :biggrin:


it's ARTURO.......OK
*ALLEN*

:wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_



Originally posted by j_mann@Apr 2 2010, 11:12 AM~17076470
*Damn, I missed a few days here on AZ SIDE. and every things different :dunno:  :dunno:     Theres like a hand full of az topics now,WTF...I only get a 30 min. lunch...I'll never be able to keep up during the day...And I bet every bodies posting the same shit over and over in each AZ topic.... :angry:  Can we open a AZ event topic so I can no where all the shows are and kick backs???? If not ima be like. :run:  :run:  :run:
*

Click to expand...

PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2010, 05:27 AM~17074015
> *Shit... You're catching up hno: :biggrin:
> Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 06:25 AM~17074176
> *9000, were tortas n ass, the other 1000 were your Rims ad!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> Stop with the names already ARTHUR!!!!!! :biggrin:


it's ARTURO.......OK
*ALLEN*

:wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]


tocayo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 2 2010, 11:46 AM~17076739
> *
> *


you have plenty of time to catch up,
INSIDIOUS
BUBBZ
and TROUBLE don't even log on anymore


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

dddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17077041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude, she looks like a tweeker.....look at her legs all beat to shit :uh:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 2 2010, 12:24 PM~17077058
> *dude, she looks like a tweeker.....look at her legs all beat to shit :uh:
> *


lmfao


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 2 2010, 12:24 PM~17077058
> *dude, she looks like a tweeker.....look at her legs all beat to shit :uh:
> *


she likes to get beat up :boink:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2010, 12:27 PM~17077091
> *she likes to get beat up :boink:
> *


at least she know her place.....doing laundry :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> "Danny" :scrutinize: :h5: and you told us to call you Daniel...........jus playin!


Stop with the names already ARTHUR!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

HERE YOU GO LUNA,,,,,,,,FOOTAGE ON MY COMP,,,,,CLEANING MY LAPTOP AND BEFORE I TAKE ALL OF IT OFF, IM TRYIN TO PUT IT TOGETHER FOR WHOEVERS RIDE IT IS!!

JUST A LIL CLIP FOR UR STASH!!
HOPE YOU LIKE HOMIE!

ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 2 2010, 12:29 PM~17077100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YIKES..........TORTAS LOOKING AT ME LIL PUPPET.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 2 2010, 12:29 PM~17077100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yikes!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn. Nice red Impala in video. I like how its shaved, doesnt seem normal mod for lowrider but in my opinion makes car look allot better.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2010, 05:27 AM~17074015
> *Shit... You're catching up hno: :biggrin:
> Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> ...


almost up there with Ruben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 06:24 AM~17074171
> *Na, young Homey... the Tortas n shit will be in them threads soon enough!!! Tell the kids to watch Nick Jr!!! :biggrin:
> *


you got that right!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 06:25 AM~17074176
> *9000, were tortas n ass, the other 1000 were your Rims ad!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: yeah, sooooo!!!!! but you like the tortas huh cochino!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 2 2010, 11:01 AM~17076373
> *:angry: :twak: :ugh: WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT USING THE "J" WORD (job) AND THE "W" WORD (work)?????? biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


oh my bad homie, i mean no disrespect!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 2 2010, 12:29 PM~17077100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit that on is 100x better!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17077499
> *:yes: yeah, sooooo!!!!! but you like the tortas huh cochino!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :x: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: Fo Sho Benito!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 12:57 PM~17077338
> *Damn. Nice red Impala in video. I like how its shaved, doesnt seem normal mod for lowrider but in my opinion makes car look allot better.
> *



SORRY HOMIE THATS NOT A RED IMPALA,,,,,,THATS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*LUNAS64*



aRT :loco:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Stop with the names already ARTHUR!!!!!! :biggrin:


HERE YOU GO LUNA,,,,,,,,FOOTAGE ON MY COMP,,,,,CLEANING MY LAPTOP AND BEFORE I TAKE ALL OF IT OFF, IM TRYIN TO PUT IT TOGETHER FOR WHOEVERS RIDE IT IS!!

JUST A LIL CLIP FOR UR STASH!!
HOPE YOU LIKE HOMIE!



ART :loco:


[/quote]


Can't view it on my BB. Will have to wait til tonote to check it out. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 01:29 PM~17077589
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :x:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: Fo Sho Benito!!!!
> *


i knew it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 2 2010, 01:34 PM~17077622
> *SORRY HOMIE THATS NOT A RED IMPALA,,,,,,THATS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LUNAS64
> aRT :loco:
> *


luna drives a "64 biscayne" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

My bad. To any extent in my opinion the shaved door handles really set the car ,Lunas64, apart. Why dont more lowriders shave the cars? I mean it eliminates shit that takes the focus away from the lines of the car and looks cleaner. Soon will take my car to Mexico and have it shaved plus interior and paint done, hopefully will turn out good. You know though I never see these nice cars riding around over here on the far west side as only have seen 1 lowrider on the streets , that was few weeks ago in El Mirage and it was silver with a gun metal colored roof and had sticker in window that said Intruders.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Apr 2 2010, 02:18 PM~17077980
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what up Sergio!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 2 2010, 07:07 PM~17078979
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Brandon how u been :wave:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> What up anyone want to roll out to this again i will be out there :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 2 2010, 03:53 PM~17078853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> > What up anyone want to roll out to this again i will be out there :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Identity CC will be there!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 2 2010, 05:12 PM~17079451
> *Identity CC will be there!!
> *


damn thats far!!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2010, 02:35 PM~17067803
> *YA CARNAL,,,,BUT U MEAN YOU ONLY HAVE THE WRONG ONE...  ,,,,,,,
> 
> SO YES O.G. AZ SIDE STILL LOOKING FOR A LEFT SIDE HOOD HINGE FOR 63 IMPALA!!
> ...


you still need the hood hindge? drivers side right?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 2 2010, 05:17 PM~17079489
> *you still need the hood hindge? drivers side right?
> *


hey homie good looking out on the differential for my truck!!!!!

works great!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 01:50 PM~17077754
> *Art,
> 
> My bad. To any extent in my opinion the shaved door handles really set the car ,Lunas64, apart. Why dont more lowriders shave the cars? I mean it eliminates shit that takes the focus away from the lines of the car and looks cleaner. Soon will take my car to Mexico and have it shaved plus interior and paint done, hopefully will turn out good. You know though I never see these nice cars riding around over here on the far west side as only have seen 1 lowrider on the streets , that was few weeks ago in El Mirage and it was silver with a gun metal colored roof and had sticker in window that said Intruders.
> *


cuz u don't know where the spots are...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 2 2010, 02:15 PM~17077480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: Be nice to the newbies Dee... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079761
> *Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass :thumbsup: Keep doing what you're doing Much Luv and Respect To You!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Apr 1 2010, 10:58 PM~17072989
> *You have to cut the springs (make them shorter) shorter the springs the lower the car.
> *


straight thanks homie.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079761
> *Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: I WANT A VIDEO BUDDY!!! :biggrin: AND DON'T FORGET ABOUT MY 4XL TALL TEE "ROLLIN" SHIRT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079761
> *Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


looks like another good video


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2010, 06:33 PM~17080211
> *hno: :biggrin: and in half the time too! :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> :twak: Be nice to the newbies Dee... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 05:27 PM~17079601
> *hey homie good looking out on the differential for my truck!!!!!
> 
> works great!!!!
> *


no problem at all ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079761
> *Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


  looks like another bad ass video ROLL'N :thumbsup: , can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 05:13 PM~17079453
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

CENTRAL CRUISE IS BACK THIS WEEKEND 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHOS GOING?? 


Cruise on Central

When: 2-9 p.m. Saturday April 3, 2010

Where: Park Central Mall, on Central Avenue between Catalina Drive and Monterey Way, Phoenix.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 2 2010, 09:55 PM~17082113
> *CENTRAL CRUISE IS BACK THIS WEEKEND
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 12:37 PM~17077646
> *luna drives a "64 biscayne"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya but my Biscayne dont have a hole in the ragtop!!! :biggrin: How you like me now??!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17077754
> *Art,
> 
> My bad. To any extent in my opinion the shaved door handles really set the car ,Lunas64, apart. Why dont more lowriders shave the cars? I mean it eliminates shit that takes the focus away from the lines of the car and looks cleaner. Soon will take my car to Mexico and have it shaved plus interior and paint done, hopefully will turn out good. You know though I never see these nice cars riding around over here on the far west side as only have seen 1 lowrider on the streets , that was few weeks ago in El Mirage and it was silver with a gun metal colored roof and had sticker in window that said Intruders.
> *


How "far west side" are you ??? Lunas64 is in Goodyear..... thats almost east LA!!!! I roll every weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 1 2010, 10:14 PM~17072485
> *Maybe they opened all those new AZ threads because folks , who share this hobby with their children, had kids that wanted to see the local cars pictures etc but they couldn't share this local thread with the kids as the pics of shit like torta Tuesday, winnie Wednesdays and thick Thursdays ain't exactly family friendly. Not sure if that has anything to do with the new threads or not but its just a thought.
> *



NARK :nono: :nono:


----------



## badboynaz (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 2 2010, 06:08 PM~17079981
> *cuz u don't know where the spots are...
> *


So why don't you help the kid out and let him know where the spots are? You guys talk about wanting to change the image of lowriding, try being helpful and answering some questions. Im fairly new to lowriding myself and it's very hard to get anybody to ansewer a question. I enjoy the tortas and stuff but who ansewered the question from the kid about getting his car to lay out ME. I took my juiced fleetwood to the Jaguar Club car show, (I'm a fourty year old white guy that wears a tie to work) when I got out of my car you would have thought I was a green dude from mars. It was like the scene from animal house when they walked into the blues club and everyody stops and the needle scratches across the record? Thats kind of an uncomfortable situation. Try opening up your mind sometime ansewer a couple of questions and not get so upity. You might meet some really cool people and make some new friends. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Lunas,

Im live out past the Luke Airbase at 185th and Olive. 

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Apr 2 2010, 11:18 PM~17082685
> *NARK :nono:  :nono:
> *


No just thought of it since my kids also like to look at this site. But like one guy said theres the bike section for them. I took the advise and let son check out the bikes , now he wants to build one although the car is also his (he just cant drive it for another 12 yrs). Will prolly start on a bike once car gets done down in Mexico.

Justin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Apr 2 2010, 11:51 PM~17082912
> *So why don't you help the kid out and let him know where the spots are? You guys talk about wanting to change the image of lowriding, try being helpful and answering some questions. Im fairly new to lowriding myself and it's very hard to get anybody to ansewer a question. I enjoy the tortas and stuff but who ansewered the question from the kid about getting his car to lay out ME. I took my juiced fleetwood to the Jaguar Club car show, (I'm a fourty year old white guy that wears a tie to work) when I got out of my car you would have thought I was a green dude from mars. It was like the scene from animal house when they walked into the blues club and everyody stops and the needle scratches across the record? Thats kind of an uncomfortable situation. Try opening up your mind sometime ansewer a couple of questions and not get so upity. You might meet some really cool people and make some new friends. :wow:
> *


Slow your roll....this entire forum is definately not like other forums. It moves pages real quick. All kinds of stuff goes on, and quite frankly its for fun. I've been on here since its early haydays. I for one have met a lot of cats in AZ through here, and I've had to do my own legwork to meet all them. If you lurk around and really go back through the pages in any of these topics, there is a wealth of information (granted it isn't all correct). I could've been a dick and said use the search engine cause there is a lot of topics with flyers and show info going around. So you don't get all upity and enjoy the ride. NO ****.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 12:03 AM~17083009
> *Hello Lunas,
> 
> Im live out past the Luke Airbase at 185th and Olive.
> ...


You live way out there....yeah not too much out there. Gotta go down to Maryvale or South Phoenix.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BadBoynAz,

That sounds like it was a uncomfortable experience LOL Once you introduced yourself and kicked it a while did everyone quit staring? Im a 30yr old white dude myself but dont mind being stared at as lived for many years in SE Asia so grew accustomed to it. 

Justin


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 2 2010, 01:52 AM~17073725
> *si cabron, no me llamo Gato, aka (LOCDOWNMEXIKAN)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 12:27 AM~17083163
> *BadBoynAz,
> 
> That sounds like it was a uncomfortable experience LOL Once you introduced yourself and kicked it a while did everyone quit staring? Im a 30yr old white dude myself but dont mind being stared at as lived for many years in SE Asia so grew accustomed to it.
> ...


That's cool that you guys are on here... I don't give two shits about anyone's color. I think of badboy's situation more like he's the new kid on the scene and of course everyone is going to stare. I like a lot of different motorsports and if somebody don't like that, fuck em. It's my $ and I spend it on what I want.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BadBoynAz,

I forgot to say, if you ask questions here on LIL its really seems best to ask over in the tech sections as many folks there will reply. I think this thread here seems to be more for socializing than getting advise. Though in past I asked questions here regarding finding shops and Art told me the names of allot of shops out here. I just hope the guy thats cutting his springs doesnt cut them to much at once though but rather like 1/4-1/2 coil at a time till he gets height he wants.

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Deelok,

Thats what I was thinking also. I think its case in most situations where person is new. 

Justin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:  
As far as your Ponti is concerned...are there any other forums on the web that can help with what you need? I'm on a Lincoln forum and pretty much no aftermarket is available, so I've scoured ebay and spent a grip just for extra parts. There is a old car parts swapmeet at GCC, look on Craigslist for when its going on.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to send a q-vo to the nI president JR and say happy b-day perro.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Dee Lok,

For the Ponti theres a few Pontiac forums (not truly much help as mostly they into fbirds and gto), a Pontiac Junkyard called Franks Pontiac (hasnt had any part Ive asked for yet), and a company called Ames that has a catalog full of Pontiac parts. Most anything for the engine I can find on Summit/Jegs. The bad thing is since not a Chevy theres no bumper repops and is very hard to find simple items like radiator bushings. Ive also been surfing Ebay and Craigslist but havent yet found the little parts I need. Also, Ive gotten allot of help and advise on the Los Boulevardos CC forum as several guys on there have Catalinas also.

At this point Im still getting engine straight (nearly done now) and in next few months will take it down to Mexico as found a shop in Los Algodones that will do the body (rust repair and body mods) , paint (old school 60's stuff) , interior (tuck and roll or diamond tuck), exhaust etc. I think shop in Los Algodones will be far better because Mexicano people across the border are resourcefull and will fabricate things where as a American shop will not take the time. Plus shop quoted a good price and had a photo gallery with several classics theyve done that look good. 

I saw the GCC swapmeet advertised on Craigslist. I will go there to see what I can find. I think my next project will be a Chevy though as seems much easier. 

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Dee Lok,

Yeah the parts for these uncommon cars are expensive. Like chevy headers are easily found even at under 200 bucks but for the Catalina only 1 company makes them and they are 700. Most other parts have same kind of price gaps. I think good thing though about the uncommon cars is once done they look unique in comparison to the cars that you can see often. 

Justin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2010, 06:33 PM~17080211
> *hno: :biggrin: and in half the time too! :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> :twak: Be nice to the newbies Dee... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: yeah!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17081555
> *no problem at all ben
> *


your the best!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 2 2010, 09:55 PM~17082113
> *CENTRAL CRUISE IS BACK THIS WEEKEND
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


i'll be there!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 2 2010, 10:28 PM~17082395
> *Ya but my Biscayne dont have a hole in the ragtop!!! :biggrin: How you like me now??!!!!
> *


 yeah but i got a ragtop!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: How you like ME now??!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Apr 2 2010, 11:51 PM~17082912
> *So why don't you help the kid out and let him know where the spots are? You guys talk about wanting to change the image of lowriding, try being helpful and answering some questions. Im fairly new to lowriding myself and it's very hard to get anybody to ansewer a question. I enjoy the tortas and stuff but who ansewered the question from the kid about getting his car to lay out ME. I took my juiced fleetwood to the Jaguar Club car show, (I'm a fourty year old white guy that wears a tie to work) when I got out of my car you would have thought I was a green dude from mars. It was like the scene from animal house when they walked into the blues club and everyody stops and the needle scratches across the record? Thats kind of an uncomfortable situation. Try opening up your mind sometime ansewer a couple of questions and not get so upity. You might meet some really cool people and make some new friends. :wow:
> *


 YOUR WELCOME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUST COME OUT AND GET TO KNOW EVERYONE AND YOU'LL FIT RIGHT IN... WE DONT CARE ABOUT COLOR OF SKIN, WE CARE ABOUT THE RESPECT WE ALL HAVE FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THE LOVE FOR THIS LIFESTYLE WE LIVE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 12:10 AM~17083047
> *No just thought of it since my kids also like to look at this site. But like one guy said theres the bike section for them. I took the advise and let son check out the bikes , now he wants to build one although the car is also his (he just cant drive it for another 12 yrs). Will prolly start on a bike once car gets done down in Mexico.
> 
> Justin
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN WHEN YOU SAY YOUR KIDS LIKE THE WEBSITE, BUT DO WHAT I DO, LOOK BEFORE THEY LOOK AND YOU'LL BE FINE.. TUESDAYS IS A FORSURE NO LATITLOW DAY FOR MY KIDS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 12:17 AM~17083103
> *Slow your roll....this entire forum is definately not like other forums. It moves pages real quick. All kinds of stuff goes on, and quite frankly its for fun. I've been on here since its early haydays. I for one have met a lot of cats in AZ through here, and I've had to do my own legwork to meet all them. If you lurk around and really go back through the pages in any of these topics, there is a wealth of information (granted it isn't all correct). I could've been a dick and said use the search engine cause there is a lot of topics with flyers and show info going around. So you don't get all upity and enjoy the ride. NO ****.
> *


I'M GLAD YOU SAID NO ****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 01:17 AM~17083348
> *I want to send a q-vo to the nI president JR and say happy b-day perro.
> *


AW SHIT, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup ben


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:07 AM~17083442
> *your the best!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I THOUGHT I WAS THE BEST K I SEE HOW YOU ARE  





























J/K HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: I GUESS WE ALL CAN'T SLEEP!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 01:42 AM~17083410
> *Dee Lok,
> 
> Yeah the parts for these uncommon cars are expensive. Like chevy headers are easily found even at under 200 bucks but for the Catalina only 1 company makes them and they are 700. Most other parts have same kind of price gaps. I think good thing though about the uncommon cars is once done they look unique in comparison to the cars that you can see often.
> ...


Oh I agree uncommon, is unique! Lincolns like mine were commonplace if you look through LRM from the late 80s-early 90s.

If anything maybe plan a roadtrip to the Pomona swapmeet. Try to see if you can find a parts cross reference catalog for the bushings. If not I'll look for the info on how to make bushings.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:08 AM~17083446
> *YOUR WELCOME!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST COME OUT AND GET TO KNOW EVERYONE AND YOU'LL FIT RIGHT IN... WE DONT CARE ABOUT COLOR OF SKIN, WE CARE ABOUT THE RESPECT WE ALL HAVE FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THE LOVE FOR THIS LIFESTYLE WE LIVE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:06 AM~17083440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah!!!!
> *


 hno: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:09 AM~17083448
> *BUT DO WHAT I DO, LOOK BEFORE THEY LOOK AND YOU'LL BE FINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly what Ive been doing. They really dont look at this thread though , unless people post hopping videos, as they mostly look at the pictures in the tech threads and the Filipino thread. Well now the bikes also, looks like Im going to have to learn to make bikes which is fine as Ive wanted to build one for a very long time anyway, now the kids make a good excuse to build a Filipino themed bike :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 3 2010, 02:18 AM~17083458
> *:wow:  :wow: I GUESS WE ALL CAN'T SLEEP!!
> *


nah i'm trying to catch up to Ben and Knightstalker's amount of posts in a few days. j/p


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 3 2010, 02:16 AM~17083454
> *:0  I THOUGHT I WAS THE BEST K I SEE HOW YOU ARE
> J/K HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


he told me I was the best!!!!! :angry: sup eeeesseee


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:23 AM~17083475
> *Exactly what Ive been doing. They really dont look at this thread though , unless people post hopping videos, as they mostly look at the pictures in the tech threads and the Filipino thread. Well now the bikes also, looks like Im going to have to learn to make bikes which is fine as Ive wanted to build one for a very long time anyway, now the kids make a good excuse to build a Filipino themed bike :biggrin:
> *


Just get a Roll'n DVD and talk to Phxkustoms (Joey) for the bike stuffs


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:24 AM~17083479
> *he told me I was the best!!!!! :angry: sup eeeesseee
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 3 2010, 03:18 AM~17083458
> *:wow:  :wow: I GUESS WE ALL CAN'T SLEEP!!
> *


Shit I'm on vampire shift :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:26 AM~17083488
> *Shit I'm on vampire shift :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 03:23 AM~17083477
> *nah i'm trying to catch up to Ben and Knightstalker's amount of posts in a few days. j/p
> *


:loco:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:27 AM~17083492
> *:loco:
> *


that's what insomnia does... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:27 AM~17083491
> *:biggrin:
> *


Graveyard shift :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

pinche gordo am still waiting fucker who the best? :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:29 AM~17083498
> *pinche gordo am still waiting fucker who the best? :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:29 AM~17083497
> *Graveyard shift :wow:
> *


:machinegun: :machinegun: fuck graveyard am in bed but cnt go mimis


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:15 AM~17083453
> *sup ben
> *


WHATS UP BRO???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

dnt be scared gordo just tell them who your bff is mas **** lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17083502
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck graveyard am in bed but cnt go mimis
> *


 U need to uffin: so u get :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:32 AM~17083507
> *WHATS UP BRO???
> *


 :angry: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:24 AM~17083479
> *he told me I was the best!!!!! :angry: sup eeeesseee
> *


I HAD SAY YOU WERE THE BEST FOR THAT BJ YOU PROMISED ME!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:32 AM~17083510
> *U need to uffin: so u get :420:
> *


I knoooooow ha :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:32 AM~17083508
> *dnt be scared gordo just tell them who your bff is mas **** lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 3 2010, 02:16 AM~17083454
> *:0  I THOUGHT I WAS THE BEST K I SEE HOW YOU ARE
> J/K HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


LOL YOU ARE THE BEST OG, I WAS JUST BULLSHITTING HIM!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 3 2010, 02:18 AM~17083458
> *:wow:  :wow: I GUESS WE ALL CAN'T SLEEP!!
> *


TOO MUCH CRACK!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 AM~17083512
> *I HAD SAY YOU WERE THE BEST  FOR THAT BJ YOU PROMISED ME!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


k puto I memer that see who rubs that belly, hey am I still invited to your picnic :biggrin: :biggrin: mmmhh riiibs


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:18 AM~17083459
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 AM~17083513
> *I knoooooow ha :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


self prescribed insomnia medication


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:20 AM~17083465
> *:thumbsup:
> *


DEE-LOC IN THE HOUSE.... I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU ON HERE FOR A WHILE.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:23 AM~17083475
> *Exactly what Ive been doing. They really dont look at this thread though , unless people post hopping videos, as they mostly look at the pictures in the tech threads and the Filipino thread. Well now the bikes also, looks like Im going to have to learn to make bikes which is fine as Ive wanted to build one for a very long time anyway, now the kids make a good excuse to build a Filipino themed bike :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD, GET THEM INTERESTED IN SOMETHING WORTH THEIR TIME SO THEY DONT GROW UP TO BE KNUCKLE HEADS ON THE STREETS!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:23 AM~17083477
> *nah i'm trying to catch up to Ben and Knightstalker's amount of posts in a few days. j/p
> *


NEVER!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:34 AM~17083518
> *LOL YOU ARE THE BEST OG, I WAS JUST BULLSHITTING HIM!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn thomas just give him a fuckd up rear end next time (no ****)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:35 AM~17083520
> *k puto I memer that see who rubs that belly, hey am I still invited to your picnic :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmhh riiibs
> *


OF COURSE YOUR INVITED HOMIE!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:35 AM~17083520
> *k puto I memer that see who rubs that belly, hey am I still invited to your picnic :biggrin:  :biggrin: mmmhh riiibs
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:36 AM~17083529
> *damn thomas just give him a fuckd up rear end next time (no ****)
> *


NO, THOMAS IS THE MAN!!! AND YOUR THE MAN THAT LIKES MEN!!!! (****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:35 AM~17083522
> *self prescribed insomnia medication
> *


then ill get the munchies. :biggrin: and hit jack in the box for them tacos and a big cheeseburger


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:19 AM~17083461
> *Oh I agree uncommon, is unique! Lincolns like mine were commonplace if you look through LRM from the late 80s-early 90s.
> 
> If anything maybe plan a roadtrip to the Pomona swapmeet. Try to see if you can find a parts cross reference catalog for the bushings. If not I'll look for the info on how to make bushings.
> *



Yeah, When I was a kid I used to see Lincolns in LRM, seems like some had tops cut into targa top. Regarding the bushings, Summit has 2 types for the 68+ Pontiacs. I tried one that didnt work so will try the other, if it doesnt work I think I can either cut them to fit or have a new radiator support weilded up that will not need the bushings anymore. Good thing is the external parts for Pontiacs are same as they all used same blocks with just diffrent internals so my 455 can use same stuff as the other engines


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:35 AM~17083521
> *WHATS UP HOMIE???
> *


:wave: Aqui nomas... chillin at work


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:35 AM~17083523
> *DEE-LOC IN THE HOUSE.... I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU ON HERE FOR A WHILE.....
> *


Haven't had internet for a quick min, but I moved to Cali but there's no torta tuesday in the Cali threads.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:38 AM~17083537
> *then ill get the munchies. :biggrin: and hit jack in the box for them tacos and a big cheeseburger
> *


dam u gonna make me hungry lol. NO ****


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:37 AM~17083531
> *OF COURSE YOUR INVITED HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: unity picnic :worship: :worship: :worship: cnt wait   :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:39 AM~17083539
> *:wave: Aqui nomas... chillin at work
> *


CHILLIN, YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:39 AM~17083541
> *Haven't had internet for a quick min, but I moved to Cali but there's no torta tuesday in the Cali threads.
> *


ONLY ON AZ SIDE MY FRIEND!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:38 AM~17083534
> *NO, THOMAS IS THE MAN!!! AND YOUR THE MAN THAT LIKES MEN!!!!  (****)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: mamon


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:39 AM~17083538
> *Yeah, When I was a kid I used to see Lincolns in LRM, seems like some had tops cut into targa top.  Regarding the bushings, Summit has 2 types for the 68+ Pontiacs. I tried one that didnt work so will try the other, if it doesnt work I think I can either cut them to fit or have a new radiator support weilded up that will not need the bushings anymore. Good thing is the external parts for Pontiacs are same as they all used same blocks with just diffrent internals so my 455 can use same stuff as the other engines
> *


If you're looking at poly bushings go to Energy suspension website.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:40 AM~17083543
> *dam u gonna make me hungry lol. NO ****
> *


thats unity's fault ese ill be there from 7:00 am To 7m :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:42 AM~17083550
> *ONLY ON AZ SIDE MY FRIEND!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *



fo sho...I got a lot of airbrush reference pics now :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:44 AM~17083554
> *thats unity's fault ese ill be there from 7:00 am To 7m :biggrin:
> *


DO WE REALLY GET DOWN ON OUR PICNICS OR ARE YOU JUST BULLSHITTING??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:29 AM~17083497
> *Graveyard shift :wow:
> *


Same here. I have business on opposite side of the world so must be awake strange hours. Its 2.43 am here but its 5.43pm at my business.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:44 AM~17083557
> *fo sho...I got a lot of airbrush reference pics now :biggrin:
> *


SEE, TORTA TUESDAYS DO SERVE A PURPOSE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:45 AM~17083561
> *Same here. I have business on opposite side of the world so must be awake strange hours. Its 2.43 am here but its 5.43pm at my business.
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:45 AM~17083561
> *Same here. I have business on opposite side of the world so must be awake strange hours. Its 2.43 am here but its 5.43pm at my business.
> *


WHAT KNID OF BUSINESS IS IT, IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:45 AM~17083560
> *DO WE REALLY GET DOWN ON OUR PICNICS OR ARE YOU JUST BULLSHITTING??
> *


neta guey. hey are you guys having any hot ass wings pa el gato joto, where that fool at te digo se casan y no more layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:46 AM~17083564
> *SEE, TORTA TUESDAYS DO SERVE A PURPOSE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: else there would be no sexy hynas for the lolo murals lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:45 AM~17083560
> *DO WE REALLY GET DOWN ON OUR PICNICS OR ARE YOU JUST BULLSHITTING??
> *


neta you guys should do it once a month haha so I could take the family out to eat :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:47 AM~17083568
> *WHAT KNID OF BUSINESS IS IT, IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING!!!
> *


hace quesos guey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:48 AM~17083569
> *neta guey. hey are you guys having any hot ass wings pa el gato joto, where that fool at te digo se casan y no more layitlow :biggrin:
> *


I WAS GOING TO ASK HIM,

PA ESO TE CASAS????, PA VALER VERGA???

JAJAJAJA PINCHI GATO MANDILON HUH!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:44 AM~17083556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :x: :x: save me a plate to take home :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Apr 3 2010, 03:45 AM~17083561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: Mentiras... solo los mandilones... yo me case y todavia sigo aqui :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 02:48 AM~17083570
> *:yes: else there would be no sexy hynas for the lolo murals lol
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Can give this to boss and he not know rather its a insult or a sign of hospitality 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:50 AM~17083575
> *I WAS GOING TO ASK HIM,
> 
> PA ESO TE CASAS????, PA VALER VERGA???
> ...


no es mandilon es bien entendido jajajajaja


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:49 AM~17083573
> *neta you guys should do it once a month haha so I could take the family out to eat  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:49 AM~17083574
> *hace quesos guey
> *


NO MAMES, DEVERAS???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:51 AM~17083580
> *Damn... I do tech for tmobile... they give me more $$ to be a vamire :420:
> :nono: Mentiras... solo los mandilones... yo me case y todavia sigo aqui :biggrin:
> *


but you at work she dnt know haha look at ben she goes to sleep then ben sneeks out to the computer ha ben


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

or give the boss this one :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:51 AM~17083580
> *Damn... I do tech for tmobile... they give me more $$ to be a vamire :420:
> :nono: Mentiras... solo los mandilones... yo me case y todavia sigo aqui :biggrin:
> *


I need more service coverage in California please...I get service in the boonies here and nada in the city :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:54 AM~17083592
> *or give the boss this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:51 AM~17083579
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :x:  :x: save me a plate to take home :biggrin:
> *


ORALE PUES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 02:51 AM~17083580
> *Damn... I do tech for tmobile... they give me more $$ to be a vamire :420:
> 
> *


MUY CHINGON!! "TECH FOR T-MOBILE" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:56 AM~17083599
> *ORALE PUES
> *


so whats up with central on the weekend


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:51 AM~17083582
> *Can give this to boss and he not know rather its a insult or a sign of hospitality
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 02:54 AM~17083592
> *or give the boss this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:52 AM~17083584
> *no es mandilon es bien entendido jajajajaja
> *


YA LE MOCHARON LOS GUEVOS AL GATO....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:52 AM~17083584
> *no es mandilon es bien entendido jajajajaja
> *


YA LE MOCHARON LOS GUEVOS AL GATO....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:58 AM~17083607
> *YA LE MOCHARON LOS GUEVOS AL GATO....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :ugh: pobrecito gatito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:57 AM~17083604
> *so whats up with central on the weekend
> *


CENTRAL CRUISE TOMORROW FROM 2PM TO 9PM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:59 AM~17083610
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :tears:  :ugh: pobrecito gatito
> *


HE CANT EVEN TALK TO THE HOMIES CAUSE THEY GOT HIM IN CHECK!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:59 AM~17083611
> *CENTRAL CRUISE TOMORROW FROM 2PM TO 9PM
> *


is this the organized one?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 02:59 AM~17083611
> *CENTRAL CRUISE TOMORROW FROM 2PM TO 9PM
> *


wtf neta guey more info am down


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:00 AM~17083613
> *HE CANT EVEN TALK TO THE HOMIES CAUSE THEY GOT HIM IN CHECK!!!
> *


wtf he had homies :roflmao: puro pedo gatito culo aguado me dijo el ben, no he tenido el gusto todavia :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:53 AM~17083591
> *but you at work she dnt know haha look at ben she goes to sleep then ben sneeks out to the computer ha ben
> *


I'M THE KING OF MY CASTLE HOMIE, YO AGO Y DESAGO COMO A MI ME DE LA GANA Y ME VALE VERGA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 03:00 AM~17083614
> *is this the organized one?
> *


YEAH THE ONE WITH THE HOT RODS AND OLDSCHOOL RIDES


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If you guys want to buy that shit to use to clown on people just go to Lee Market in Chandler or Peoria as they got allot of it , like $1 per package. It just very common Filipino desserts. I have no idea how it git those names though but can only imagine the Spaniards had one pissed off Mexican cooking they food back in the Galleon trade days.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:01 AM~17083615
> *wtf neta guey more info am down
> *


COME THROUGH BRO!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:04 AM~17083624
> *I'M THE KING OF MY CASTLE HOMIE, YO AGO Y DESAGO COMO A MI ME DE LA GANA Y ME VALE VERGA!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


y luego dices y mi vieja no esta y que y que jaja :biggrin: pinche gordo oye guey y el gato joto mandilon punetero mama huevos sopla cabeza aprieta camote.etc etc


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:02 AM~17083620
> *wtf he had homies  :roflmao: puro pedo gatito culo aguado me dijo el ben, no he tenido el gusto todavia :biggrin:
> *


Y NO LO QUIERES TENER, TIENE EL CULO TODO ROSADO PORQUE SIEMPRE ESTA CHORRIADO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:06 AM~17083630
> *COME THROUGH BRO!!!
> *


simon que si vamos por el gato haber si lo dejan salir


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:05 AM~17083627
> *YEAH THE ONE WITH THE HOT RODS AND OLDSCHOOL RIDES
> *


There you go Justin...

HELL YEAH! Hopefully somebody takes some pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:07 AM~17083632
> *y luego dices y mi vieja no esta y que y que jaja :biggrin: pinche gordo oye guey y el gato joto mandilon punetero mama huevos sopla cabeza aprieta camote.etc etc*


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LO CONOSES MUY BIEN!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:08 AM~17083634
> *Y NO LO QUIERES TENER, TIENE EL CULO TODO ROSADO PORQUE SIEMPRE ESTA CHORRIADO!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pinche aguado ya se le madreo el O-ring al guey ya no aprieta ni apretandole las nalgas, do I have to say no **** :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:08 AM~17083636
> *simon que si vamos por el gato haber si lo dejan salir
> *


NI MADRES QUE LO VAN A DEJAR, AFTER WORK HE HAS TO GO HOME AND WASH THE DISHES ANS CLEAN UP THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:09 AM~17083640
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LO CONOSES MUY BIEN!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pobre joto I mean gato


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:11 AM~17083642
> *NI MADRES QUE LO VAN A DEJAR, AFTER WORK HE HAS TO GO HOME AND WASH THE DISHES ANS CLEAN UP THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize: q es eso guey ya vez uno q no ase nada de eso :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 03:08 AM~17083637
> *There you go Justin...
> 
> HELL YEAH! Hopefully somebody takes some pics
> *


I'LL TAKE SOME!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:10 AM~17083641
> *pinche aguado ya se le madreo el O-ring al guey ya no aprieta ni apretandole las nalgas, do I have to say no **** :biggrin:
> *


I THINK SO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 03:05 AM~17083628
> *If you guys want to buy that shit to use to clown on people just go to Lee Market in Chandler or Peoria as they got allot of it , like $1 per package.  It just very common Filipino desserts. I have no idea how it git those names though but can only imagine the Spaniards had one pissed off Mexican cooking they food back in the Galleon trade days.
> *


those pics might become famous on L.I.L.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:12 AM~17083646
> *I'LL TAKE SOME!!
> *


would you cochinote :roflmao:  :boink: :naughty: sorry gordo too easy again


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:11 AM~17083643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pobre joto I mean gato
> *


"ENANO CHUPA CABEZA"


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:06 AM~17083630
> *COME THROUGH BRO!!!
> *


vas a invitar a comer ojete


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:14 AM~17083652
> *would you cochinote  :roflmao:    :boink:  :naughty: sorry gordo too easy again
> *


I MEAN PICS PENDEJO!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:14 AM~17083653
> *"ENANO CHUPA CABEZA"
> *


pinche cacha leche de palo


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

alright I'm out...I'll have to see if Knightstalker boosted my tmobile signal tomorrow. NO ****.

Laters Ben, New Image, Justin, Reuben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:15 AM~17083655
> *vas a invitar a comer ojete
> *


AL GATO??? PORSUPUESTO QUE SI!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:15 AM~17083656
> *I MEAN PICS PENDEJO!!!
> *


 :buttkick: disculpa amiguito disculpa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:16 AM~17083657
> *pinche cacha leche de palo
> *


GATO, "NUT BUSTER!!!"


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:16 AM~17083660
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AL GATO??? PORSUPUESTO QUE SI!!!
> *


pinche culero ya no te quiero


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 3 2010, 03:16 AM~17083658
> *alright I'm out...I'll have to see if Knightstalker boosted my tmobile signal tomorrow. NO ****.
> 
> Laters Ben, New Image, Justin, Reuben
> *


PEACE OUT HOMIE!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:17 AM~17083664
> *GATO, "NUT BUSTER!!!"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:18 AM~17083666
> *pinche culero ya no te quiero
> *


PERO NO TE PREOCUPES, NO LO VAN A DEJAR IR!!! YOUR GOING CRUISING RIGHT???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:18 AM~17083667
> *PEACE OUT HOMIE!!!
> *


alrato mi gordo ya me cacharon en el closet got to go ay los guacho homies :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Apr 3 2010, 03:53 AM~17083591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only cuz verizon laid me off  :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:19 AM~17083670
> *PERO NO TE PREOCUPES, NO LO VAN A DEJAR IR!!! YOUR GOING CRUISING RIGHT???
> *


simon que si :cheesy: ta chingon el weather para sacar el convertible que no


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:20 AM~17083671
> *alrato mi gordo ya me cacharon en el closet got to go ay los guacho homies :biggrin:
> *


ORALE PUES HOMIE, SEE YOU AT THE CRUISE TOMORROW


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 03:20 AM~17083673
> *At work and at home... shit she used to post a lot in here too :0
> Go to verizon  :happysad:
> Only cuz verizon laid me off    :happysad:
> *


gato ask knightstalker how to do it q no ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:21 AM~17083676
> *simon que si  :cheesy: ta chingon el weather para sacar el convertible que no
> *


HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:21 AM~17083677
> *ORALE PUES HOMIE, SEE YOU AT THE CRUISE TOMORROW
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:22 AM~17083680
> *gato ask knightstalker how to do it q no ben
> *


SIMON BRO, AL KNIGHTSTALKER LO RESPETAN, NO COMO AL GATO QUE LE PEGAN!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:24 AM~17083684
> *SIMON BRO, AL KNIGHTSTALKER LO RESPETAN, NO COMO AL GATO QUE LE PEGAN!!
> *


pero al gato le gusta entre mas grandote mejor el vato digo :happysad: pobre gatito ben you going to hell, post up some nalgas


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:25 AM~17083687
> *pero al gato le gusta entre mas grandote mejor el vato digo :happysad:  pobre gatito ben you going to hell, post up some nalgas
> *


MIRA AL GATO CUANDO LO ESTAN REGANANDO!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:28 AM~17083691
> *MIRA AL GATO CUANDO LO ESTAN REGANANDO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: y no te quiero en layitlow ni con el luis ni el ben vas al show y te vienes a limpiar y a hacer la comida. mmmmmmmmmmas puto


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:29 AM~17083696
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: y no te quiero en layitlow ni con el luis ni el ben vas al show y te vienes a limpiar y a hacer la comida. mmmmmmmmmmas puto
> *


y no me mires asi porque te pongo un putaso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:32 AM~17083700
> *y no me mires asi porque te pongo un putaso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pinche ben por eso ya no se mete a layitlow pobrecito gatito jotito


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Apr 3 2010, 04:16 AM~17083658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ya sabes :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:25 AM~17083687
> *pero al gato le gusta entre mas grandote mejor el vato digo :happysad:  pobre gatito ben you going to hell, post up some nalgas
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:34 AM~17083702
> *lmao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: pinche ben por eso ya no se mete a layitlow pobrecito gatito jotito
> *


y tambien le quitaron el telefono :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:35 AM~17083706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :h5: gracias amigo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 03:34 AM~17083704
> *:no: :biggrin:
> ya sabes  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:37 AM~17083711
> *:boink:  :h5: gracias amigo
> *


de nalga...... digo, de nada!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:37 AM~17083710
> *y tambien le quitaron el telefono :biggrin:
> *


uta mano te digo sobres pues gordo hay te watcho manana mi compa peligroso


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:38 AM~17083714
> *de nalga...... digo, de nada!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nalgame dios :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:38 AM~17083715
> *uta mano te digo sobres pues gordo hay te watcho manana mi compa peligroso
> *


orale pues homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:39 AM~17083717
> *orale pues homie
> *


 :420: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

alright ruben dont mean to leave you hanging while your at work but its time to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz talk to you later homie!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:44 AM~17083730
> *alright ruben dont mean to leave you hanging while your at work but its time to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz talk to you later homie!!
> *


x2 homie stay up ese keep them phones fucking up lol puro pedo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:45 AM~17083732
> *x2 homie stay up ese keep them phones fucking up lol puro pedo
> *


p.o.s service huh!!!! lmfao!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 3 2010, 04:44 AM~17083730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit if I didn't work here I know I would have cricket :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 03:49 AM~17083741
> *No hay pedo carnal... ya mero salgo :biggrin:
> Me vale verga mientra me pagen :naughty:
> Shit if I didn't work here I know I would have cricket  :0
> *


x 100 ftw ese haha stay up ese


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

te estoy esperando gordo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 03:49 AM~17083741
> *
> Shit if I didn't work here I know I would have cricket  :0
> *


or a boost like me!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:52 AM~17083747
> *or a boost like me!!!!
> *


same here aunque no valen verga haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 04:51 AM~17083746
> *te estoy esperando gordo
> *


You forgot the "NO ****" :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 03:51 AM~17083746
> *te estoy esperando gordo
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> You forgot the "NO ****" :cheesy:
> [/quotegood looking out ese ben (no ****)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 04:52 AM~17083747
> *or a boost like me!!!!
> *


Shit... I still got my cheap ass boost that they sell at walmart... haven't used the pos since 07 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 03:59 AM~17083769
> *Shit... I still got my cheap ass boost that they sell at walmart... haven't used the pos since 07 :0
> *


can i have it???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: Nice pics Ben :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 04:00 AM~17083772
> *:wow: Nice pics Ben  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie but forreal i have to get some sleep now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 04:59 AM~17083771
> *can i have it????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sure... Next time I go to phx remind me... it's a pos but it works... :biggrin:










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 02:36 AM~17083529
> *damn thomas just give him a fuckd up rear end next time (no ****)
> *


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 04:09 AM~17083784
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pic


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2010, 06:33 PM~17080211
> *hno: :biggrin: and in half the time too! :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> :twak: Be nice to the newbies Dee... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 3 2010, 08:55 AM~17084266
> *:biggrin: Thanks Homie!
> *


Send me an early copy to New Mexico Jamal :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Apr 2 2010, 06:51 PM~17080393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Man! I got You!*:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Apr 2 2010, 06:51 PM~17080393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Man! I got You!*:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Apr 2 2010, 08:01 PM~17081109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ill be callin as soon as i get them Homie!*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 3 2010, 08:02 AM~17084291
> *Thank You! Much luv & Respect to and everyone  else in AZ That Supports Me!
> Man! I got You!:biggrin:
> Thanks Homie! It got alot of AZ footage!
> ...


ROLLIN I GOT THEM OTHER STICKERS BUDDY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 3 2010, 08:02 AM~17084291
> *Thank You! Much luv & Respect to and everyone  else in AZ That Supports Me!
> Man! I got You!:biggrin:
> Thanks Homie! It got alot of AZ footage!
> ...


that clip of the video looks good rollin!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:12 AM~17083646
> *I'LL TAKE SOME!!
> *


cool...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 03:20 AM~17083673
> *At work and at home... shit she used to post a lot in here too :0
> Go to verizon  :happysad:
> Only cuz verizon laid me off    :happysad:
> *


LOL, that's what everybody be telling me out here.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

You foo's were up all night!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2010, 07:56 AM~17084273
> *Send me an early copy to New Mexico Jamal :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: *thats what pre-order is for holmz!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 3 2010, 08:06 AM~17084303
> *ROLLIN I GOT THEM OTHER STICKERS BUDDY
> *


*Oh yeah? I got that cash for ya Holmz!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 08:48 AM~17084519
> *that clip of the video looks good rollin!!!!
> *


*Thanks Homie!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17085132
> *You foo's were up all night!!!!!
> *


Shit, they coulda called each other on the fone .........naaaa, that would have been too ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2010, 10:58 AM~17076348
> *
> *


Damn homie didnt know you had your own brewery! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 3 2010, 11:01 AM~17085285
> *
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17085132
> *You foo's were up all night!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 AM~17085541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wow: THE LAY IT LOW "VAMPIRES" PUT IN OVERTIME THIS MORNING!!! :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 3 2010, 09:27 AM~17084793
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17085132
> *You foo's were up all night!!!!!
> *


:yes: :nicoderm: 'SUP :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 08:48 AM~17084519
> *that clip of the video looks good rollin!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: rooooollin :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 3 2010, 11:53 AM~17085552
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wow: THE LAY IT LOW "VAMPIRES" PUT IN OVERTIME THIS MORNING!!! :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


we do what we do ese haha :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 3 2010, 11:55 AM~17085556
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP! :wave:
> *


rolled by the car wash @ 25th ave. and Van Buren that Ben and the rest of Unity is having, now I'm ast work  

















:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 3 2010, 08:02 AM~17084291
> *Ill be callin as soon as i get them Homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17085564
> *:yes: :nicoderm: 'SUP :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 3 2010, 01:34 PM~17086082
> *sup
> *


 :wave:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 AM~17085541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thats cool homie, you guys coming out strong (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:53 AM~17083753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 11:50 AM~17085541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 03:57 AM~17083764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best pics right here


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 04:56 AM~17083760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNN, I NEED TO GET BACK TO AZ MORE AND MORE :wow: 

A CHAPTER OF REAL 4 LIFE C.C WILL BE IN AZ SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 3 2010, 02:23 PM~17086292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 01:50 PM~17077754
> *Art,
> 
> My bad. To any extent in my opinion the shaved door handles really set the car ,Lunas64, apart. Why dont more lowriders shave the cars? I mean it eliminates shit that takes the focus away from the lines of the car and looks cleaner. Soon will take my car to Mexico and have it shaved plus interior and paint done, hopefully will turn out good. You know though I never see these nice cars riding around over here on the far west side as only have seen 1 lowrider on the streets , that was few weeks ago in El Mirage and it was silver with a gun metal colored roof and had sticker in window that said Intruders.
> *


well i learned it was a biscayne....and every car is unique.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 2 2010, 05:17 PM~17079489
> *you still need the hood hindge? drivers side right?
> *



ya carnal,,,,63 drivers side let me know,, if ya nd what da note is. thx.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, locdownmexikan




gato in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WELL JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY EASTER!!! ENJOY THE NICE WEATHER WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS!! WELL YOU ALL DRINK SOMETHING DIFFERENT SO I HOPE THE PICK HAS WHAT YOU DRINK..BE SAFE OUT THERE!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 damn brother just called putting a 150lb pig in da smoker for tomorrow!!!  

Have a good one everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

OG,

Where yall get the pig? Would be great to make these............ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17085132
> *You foo's were up all night!!!!!
> *


yup!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 3 2010, 11:01 AM~17085285
> *Shit, they coulda called each other on the fone .........naaaa, that would have been too ****!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats too ****!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 3 2010, 11:53 AM~17085552
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wow: THE LAY IT LOW "VAMPIRES" PUT IN OVERTIME THIS MORNING!!! :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i'm sleepy now!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17086113
> *rolled by the car wash @ 25th ave. and Van Buren that Ben and the rest of Unity is having, now I'm ast work
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot homie, we all appreciate you bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 3 2010, 02:23 PM~17086292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 3 2010, 09:09 PM~17088683
> *:0 damn brother just called putting a 150lb pig in da smoker for tomorrow!!!
> 
> Have a good one everyone!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn, am i invited???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn the central cruise was the shit today!!!! i took alot of pics!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17085132
> *You foo's were up all night!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 3 2010, 02:22 PM~17086289
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: supp eeeeessseeee


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 12:19 AM~17090211
> *damn the central cruise was the shit today!!!!  i took alot of pics!!!!
> *


where they at fool hey did you see a gay gato out there?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 12:18 AM~17090206
> *damn, am i invited???
> *


don't go dawg you might end up with an apple in your mouth and turning in a stick. :biggrin: I got you foo don't worry :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17090180
> *yup!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 4 2010, 01:13 AM~17090473
> *don't go dawg you might end up with an apple in your mouth and turning in a stick. :biggrin: I got you foo don't worry :biggrin:
> *



I done ate lizards, snakes, frogs and dogs but aint never seen nobody cook a person though the mental image of a person cooked on a stick with apple in mouth is quite trippy :ugh: 

On serrious question. What do is roasted pig called in Spanish? I been wondering this as I never seen it on menu at restrauntes but I do know that people in Puerto Rico etc eat it. Damn roasted pig and Chicharron sounds great. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Check this out. Somebody selling NO **** shirts on ebay now. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shirt-Tank-No-****-not...=item895ecd61fb


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 3 2010, 03:15 PM~17086552
> *ya carnal,,,,63 drivers side let me know,, if ya nd what da note is. thx.
> *


Art,

You prolly checked already but is several listed on Ebay. They listed for more years besides 63 so I guess Most the ads is for 2 hinges but 1 guy has both sides listed individually.

Justin


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 01:19 AM~17090211
> *damn the central cruise was the shit today!!!!  i took alot of pics!!!!
> *


:dunno: Post them wey...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Apr 4 2010, 06:06 AM~17090861
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving AZ time 2 open presentz haha :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

happy easter O.G AZ side


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF IDENTITY CAR CLUB! *HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY HOMIES ON THE AZSIDE! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 4 2010, 01:12 AM~17090469
> *where they at fool hey did you see a gay gato out there?
> *


yeah i seen his ass looking for guevos a day before easter!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 4 2010, 01:13 AM~17090473
> *don't go dawg you might end up with an apple in your mouth and turning in a stick. :biggrin: I got you foo don't worry :biggrin:
> *


keep talking to me like that and your going to end up like Gato with a stick up your ass!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 4 2010, 03:59 AM~17090739
> *:dunno: Post them wey...
> *


ok let me download them!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 4 2010, 01:32 AM~17090551
> *I done ate lizards, snakes, frogs and dogs but aint never seen nobody cook a person though the mental image of a person cooked on a stick with apple in mouth is quite trippy  :ugh:
> 
> On serrious question. What do is roasted pig called in Spanish? I been wondering this as I never seen it on menu at restrauntes but I do know that people in Puerto Rico etc eat it. Damn roasted pig and Chicharron sounds great.  :biggrin:
> *


its calle d a "locdownmexikan estilo culiado"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 11:04 AM~17092381
> *ok let me download them!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 4 2010, 01:32 AM~17090551
> *I done ate lizards, snakes, frogs and dogs but aint never seen nobody cook a person though the mental image of a person cooked on a stick with apple in mouth is quite trippy  :ugh:
> 
> On serrious question. What do is roasted pig called in Spanish? I been wondering this as I never seen it on menu at restrauntes but I do know that people in Puerto Rico etc eat it. Damn roasted pig and Chicharron sounds great.  :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like you were a contestant on Survivor


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 3 2010, 04:01 PM~17086733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam, I see my "old" hood in the backgroung-DUPPA VILLA PROJECTS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 12:17 AM~17090194
> *thanks alot homie, we all appreciate you bro!!!!
> *


no problem homie!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 11:17 AM~17092453
> *its calle d a "locdownmexikan estilo culiado"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 12:19 AM~17090211
> *damn the central cruise was the shit today!!!!  i took alot of pics!!!!
> *


POST!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup jr how was your b-day ese


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 4 2010, 06:09 AM~17090869
> *HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: X1-2 HUEVOS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 4 2010, 12:23 PM~17093045
> *:biggrin: X1-2 HUEVOS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x81 huevos


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 12:19 AM~17090211
> *damn the central cruise was the shit today!!!!  i took alot of pics!!!!
> *


:0 :0 I HEARD THERE WAS A TAN BIG BODY "ARAB-A-LAC" CRUISING CENTRAL LAST NIGHT!!!! :biggrin: HE WAS YELLING OUT THE WINDOW......"YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 11:30 AM~17092570
> *POST!
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!? :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 11:27 AM~17092549
> *Dam, I see my "old" hood in the backgroung-DUPPA VILLA PROJECTS
> *



word ,,thats my homies shop,,FERNANDOS. thats where i b at, my home away from home,,,,i used to drive the yellow tow truck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER AZ SIDE!!! HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY TODAY!! :biggrin: PEACE! FROM THE LUNA AND IDENTITY CC FAMILY TO YOURS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITED!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 4 2010, 11:17 AM~17092453
> *its calle d a "locdownmexikan estilo culiado"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I think I'll just stick to calling it lechon. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 4 2010, 12:29 PM~17093100
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!? :wave:
> *


what up homie, hope your having a good Easter


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 4 2010, 12:32 PM~17093127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same to you bro!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 02:58 PM~17093978
> *what up homie, hope your having a good Easter
> *


:yes: THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: SAME TO YOU BRO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 4 2010, 01:17 PM~17093435
> *HAPPY EASTER AZ SIDE!!! HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY TODAY!!  :biggrin: PEACE! FROM THE LUNA AND IDENTITY CC FAMILY TO YOURS!
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 3 2010, 04:01 PM~17086733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMM HOMMIE THATS LIKE A TIGHT LIL PHOTOSHOOT!LOOOOOKS CLEAN A! THATS STRAIGHT HOOD HOMEBOY!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 10:46 AM~17085526
> *Damn homie didnt know you had your own brewery!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhh! If everyone knows they'll want free beer all the time :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2010, 08:10 PM~17096343
> *:biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhh!  If everyone knows they'll want free beer all the time :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 4 2010, 06:09 AM~17090869
> *HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 4 2010, 10:14 AM~17092081
> *ON BEHALF OF IDENTITY CAR CLUB! HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY HOMIES ON THE AZSIDE!
> *


same to you Mando


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## gelly602 (Apr 5, 2010)

hey i just got my permit to sell directv


so if anyone is interested in getting directv let me know 
current promotion 3mos free sho and starz free dvr or hdddvr
and plans starting at $29


and if you sign up with me 

I GIVE YOU THE NEXT FIGHT FOR FREE, UFC or BOXING

HIT ME up if u interested


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Link To : Uce Easter Picnic Hop Off
Distinguished Car Club So. Nv (How High All Stars) Vs. Devotions Car Club

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNHYPhdF9k


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 4 2010, 12:19 AM~17090211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X6!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 11:27 AM~17092549
> *Dam, I see my "old" hood in the backgroung-DUPPA VILLA PROJECTS
> *


THE DUPPS


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning Az Side!! Hope everyone had a good and safe Easter!!!
How many of you guys gave your kids the Bud Lite 6 pack box to use for an Easter Basket??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 5 2010, 06:52 AM~17098875
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


:biggrin: X2!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2010, 07:44 AM~17099132
> *Good Morning Az Side!! Hope everyone had a good and safe Easter!!!
> How many of you guys gave your kids the Bud Lite 6 pack box to use for an Easter Basket??? :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: IS THAT WHAT YOU DID AL???? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 05:50 AM~17098702
> *THE DUPPS
> *


'SUP MIKEY :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 4 2010, 08:36 PM~17096659
> *same to you Mando
> *


'SUP HOMIE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up AZ side :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2010, 09:06 AM~17099709
> *'SUP HOMIE :wave: :biggrin:
> *


chillin :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 5 2010, 06:52 AM~17098875
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2010, 07:44 AM~17099132
> *Good Morning Az Side!! Hope everyone had a good and safe Easter!!!
> How many of you guys gave your kids the Bud Lite 6 pack box to use for an Easter Basket??? :biggrin:
> *


morning Al :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 5 2010, 09:39 AM~17099982
> *chillin  :biggrin:
> *


:420: :420: ME TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 5 2010, 09:32 AM~17099911
> *what up AZ side :wave:  :wave:
> *


:nicoderm: :scrutinize: YOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 09:54 AM~17084957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see every one out here. Lets keep this going...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 4 2010, 06:41 PM~17095403
> *DAMMMMMMMMMM HOMMIE THATS LIKE A TIGHT LIL PHOTOSHOOT!LOOOOOKS CLEAN A! THATS STRAIGHT HOOD HOMEBOY!
> *



thanks carnal.........ya my homie said some guy stopped by that day and took a gang of pics,,

,He said he was from the INVADERS C.C.??? i think thats rite but if it is i never heard of it...

...the guy asked him to take a pic with his ride but he said no,,

,and asked if would like to see his 58 on the internet,,and he told him u ever heard of ART LOKS :roflmao: because he post all my shit up.

but ya i bet theres alot of gente that used to live rite there in that varrio........ :biggrin: 





Art :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 4 2010, 01:17 PM~17093435
> *HAPPY EASTER AZ SIDE!!! HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A GREAT DAY TODAY!!  :biggrin: PEACE! FROM THE LUNA AND IDENTITY CC FAMILY TO YOURS!
> *




:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :h5: 

SAME TO U AND UR FAMS LUNA!

and to all OF AZSIDE<<<<<<even the knockoffs<<<<< HOPE U HAD A GREAT EASTER,,,,,AND ENDED THE NIGHT LIKE EASTER BUNNIES :boink: 

*ART LOKS :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Art Buck,Apr 4 2010, 08:10 PM~17096343]
:biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhh! If everyone knows they'll want free beer all the time :roflmao:
[/quote]


*DID SOMEBODY SAY FREE BEER A??*







[


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 05:50 AM~17098702
> *THE DUPPS
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2010, 07:44 AM~17099132
> *Good Morning Az Side!! Hope everyone had a good and safe Easter!!!
> How many of you guys gave your kids the Bud Lite 6 pack box to use for an Easter Basket??? :biggrin:
> *



*GOT ALOT OF KIDS :roflmao: *

<img src=\'http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/entertainment/midnight_sun/blog/budlightisouttahere.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Apr 5 2010, 10:06 AM~17100227
> *Hope to see every one out here.  Lets keep this going...
> *


I be there :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Apr 5 2010, 05:50 AM~17098702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jacob!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*ATTENTION AZ SIDERS!!!!!!!!!*


I'm looking for hood hinges for a '63 Impala. They are for a good homie of mine.

Anyone have any for sale? let me know!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2010, 02:06 PM~17102873
> *ATTENTION AZ SIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> I'm looking for hood hinges for a '63 Impala.  They are for a good homie of mine.
> 
> ...


I have the right one.. !! when my left one broke I bought the set, so i have the right still!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 12:41 PM~17101571
> *Yup!
> Sup AL!
> Sup Mando!
> ...


  :thumbsdown: :tears: 
What about Gato


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2010, 03:06 PM~17102873
> *ATTENTION AZ SIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> I'm looking for hood hinges for a '63 Impala.  They are for a good homie of mine.
> 
> ...


i have some real good ones but they're on my car!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:46 PM~17103978
> *  :thumbsdown:  :tears:
> What about Gato
> *


*FUCK GATO!!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

1VATO64, unity_mike

WHATS UP DOGGIES???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 05:51 PM~17104059
> *FUCK GATO!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 

:twak: No seas culero ben... apenas nos puede visitar el mandilon :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP Knightstalker i thought you worked graveyard


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 05:53 PM~17104095
> *WHATS UP Knightstalker i thought you worked graveyard
> *



Simon que si... :yes:


but i'm chillin at my homies pad on my day off... 


 bout to fire up the grill for some carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 5 2010, 09:04 AM~17099689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP G?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2010, 04:54 PM~17104109
> *Simon que si... :yes:
> but i'm chillin at my homies pad on my day off...
> bout to fire up the grill for some carne asada :biggrin:
> *


that sounds good, tell the miss i said hi!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 04:57 PM~17104140
> *
> 
> WHAT UP G?
> *


chilling here at homie watching sum tv


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17104169
> *that sounds good, tell the miss i said hi!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17104059
> *FUCK GATO!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17104059
> *FUCK GATO!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 03:50 PM~17104048
> *i have some real good ones but they're on my car!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2010, 03:06 PM~17102873
> *ATTENTION AZ SIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> I'm looking for hood hinges for a '63 Impala.  They are for a good homie of mine.
> 
> ...



Hello ArtBuck,

You probably know this already but there's allot of them on Ebay. They are mostly in sets and seem to be around 90 per set but there's one guy selling them individually (he has both right and left) for 32. If its left you need theres one for 29.

Justin


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2010, 04:53 PM~17104090
> *:0
> 
> :twak: No seas culero ben... apenas nos puede visitar el mandilon :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: neta pinche benito culero


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:46 PM~17103978
> *  :thumbsdown:  :tears:
> What about Gato
> *


:wave: HELLO GATO!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup AZ siders


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Apr 5 2010, 06:43 PM~17106069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2010, 07:57 PM~17106261
> *Thanks guys!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 03:50 PM~17104048
> *i have some real good ones but they're on my car!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Keep that wise shit up and they gonna come off that car!!!!  























J/K Ben, you need them!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2010, 08:00 PM~17106303
> *Keep that wise shit up and they gonna come off that car!!!!
> J/K Ben, you need them!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :yessad: :yessad: pinche mamon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 5 2010, 08:03 PM~17106343
> *:loco:  :loco:  :yessad:  :yessad: pinche mamon
> *


LOL


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

*the BBQ will be from 11am to 4pm or till we leave.*

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO JOIN US. CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.
CARS,TRUCKS,BOMBS,BIKES,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS. ALL CATAGORYS
WETHER IT BE LOWRIDERS,RODS,IMPORTS,ECT,ECT. WE WELCOME YOU.

BROUGHT TO YOU BY DANNY OF ROLLERZ ONLY LAS VEGAS AND RED HORMIGA OF MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17106716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be a goodtime










LEGAL CRUISE AFTER THE TOURNAMENT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17106720
> *
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up homies?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2010, 08:00 PM~17106303
> *Keep that wise shit up and they gonna come off that car!!!!
> J/K Ben, you need them!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 5 2010, 08:03 PM~17106343
> *:loco:  :loco:  :yessad:  :yessad: pinche mamon
> *


porque???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 5 2010, 08:06 PM~17106393
> *LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats supenin compita and royer?


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 5 2010, 08:34 PM~17106877
> *gonna be a goodtime
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna Thank Big Mando for another bad ass flyer! Email, PM OR call me with any questions. All Clubs, family and Friends are Welcome! We do have a permit for beer and will be selling food, Thanks! 

:thumbsup: 

Much Respect,
Bobby Q 
President Society CC


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

K ONDA AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 09:11 PM~17107433
> *Whats supenin compita and royer?
> *


wasapening miky :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Apr 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17107594
> *K ONDA AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


hay guey hablo espanol este compa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 09:11 PM~17107433
> *Whats supenin compita and royer?
> *


what up mike


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963, PHXROJOE, big boy 1, Booboo, big86ben, 62wildcat, el camino man

whats up homies???


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17106716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 09:31 PM~17107666
> *unity1963, PHXROJOE, big boy 1, Booboo, big86ben, 62wildcat, el camino man
> 
> whats up homies???
> *


what's up big ben,see you on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando+Apr 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17107594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin! how is the trey?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 5 2010, 09:33 PM~17107698
> *what's up big ben,see you on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah homie, i'll buy you a beer homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 09:38 PM~17107776
> *What up dog?
> learning spanish on the pisa az side
> 
> ...


lol how are you doing it??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:46 PM~17103978
> *  :thumbsdown:  :tears:
> What about Gato
> *


sorry homie, didn't see you purring in the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17107843
> *sorry homie, didn't see you purring in the corner :biggrin:
> *


:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 


*FUCK GATO!!!!* 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 09:28 PM~17107641
> *hay guey hablo espanol este compa :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda guey!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17107836
> *lol how are you doing it??
> *


WELL YOU EVER HERE OF HOOK ON PHONICS. WELL THERE IS NOW HOOK ON PISA! :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 08:49 PM~17107135
> *what up homies?
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY? :wave: SO HOW BAD WAS THE HANGOVER THIS MORNING???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17107624
> *wasapening miky :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave:  READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND??? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 09:46 PM~17107922
> *que onda guey!
> *


sup homie!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17107843
> *sorry homie, didn't see you purring in the corner :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17108231
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE? :wave:  READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND??? :x: :x: :x:
> *


ya sabes homie I'm trying to be ready for this weekend too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 09:40 PM~17107829
> *hell yeah homie, i'll buy you a beer homie!!!
> *


i will have an ice chest i got you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 5 2010, 09:43 PM~17107870
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> FUCK GATO!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :drama: :0 :drama: :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Apr 5 2010, 10:08 PM~17108257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was sapenning!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17107971
> *WELL YOU EVER HERE OF HOOK ON PHONICS. WELL THERE IS NOW HOOK ON PISA! :biggrin: NO ****
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 10:10 PM~17108282
> *ya sabes homie I'm trying to be ready for this weekend too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 WHAT IS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 10:11 PM~17108310
> *was sapenning!
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP POTNA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sup fellas, I know this aint the classifieds but I have a Cadillac 3rd brake light in great condition for sale.

$70 OBO local pick up. Shipping available for you non-local mofo's.

Thanks


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 10:16 PM~17108359
> *sup fellas, I know this aint the classifieds but I have a Cadillac 3rd brake light in great condition for sale.
> 
> $70 OBO local pick up. Shipping available for you non-local mofo's.
> ...


how much for those wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2010, 10:14 PM~17108344
> *:0 :0 :0 WHAT IS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND??
> *


little mexico compa ,guadalupe


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 10:27 PM~17108482
> *how much for those wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you never know :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17107971
> *WELL YOU EVER HERE OF HOOK ON PHONICS. WELL THERE IS NOW HOOK ON PISA! :biggrin: NO ****
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 5 2010, 10:10 PM~17108288
> *i will have an ice chest i got you!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ku ku homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 5 2010, 10:16 PM~17108359
> *sup fellas, I know this aint the classifieds but I have a Cadillac 3rd brake light in great condition for sale.
> 
> $70 OBO local pick up. Shipping available for you non-local mofo's.
> ...


will it fit my 63????????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SATURDAY NIGHT CENTRAL CRUISE!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 10:27 PM~17108482
> *how much for those wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know show off how much :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics Ben! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2010, 12:28 AM~17109428
> *Nice pics Ben! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I KNOW THERE NOT THAT CLEAR BUT THESE MOFOS WERE BURNING RUBBER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Tight pics Ben... thanks for sharing.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Apr 6 2010, 12:49 AM~17109488
> *Tight pics Ben... thanks for sharing.. :thumbsup:
> *


THERES MORE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Mr. Ben,

Nice pics and thanks for sharing them.

Justin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nobody gas hopped?

nice pics ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 6 2010, 12:54 AM~17109523
> *Hello Mr. Ben,
> 
> Nice pics and thanks for sharing them.
> ...


YOUR WELCOME HOMIE, GOT SOME MORE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 6 2010, 12:54 AM~17109524
> *nobody gas hopped?
> 
> nice pics ben!
> *


NA, TOO MANY POLICE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow: Nice flicks Big Ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 6 2010, 01:12 AM~17109613
> *:wow: Nice flicks Big Ben!
> *


thanks homie, that all for tonight, sorry!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

NOW ITS TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 02:02 AM~17109899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Benny, you was damn busy all last night huh Bro!!! Great Pics of the cruise and the ass too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 12:05 AM~17109282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pixs Ben :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original, WHAT UP OG? TRIPLE OG? :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Identity Original, WHAT UP OG? TRIPLE OG? :biggrin:
> Just trying to wake up and enjoy some of Big Ben's crusing pics. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Identity Original, WHAT UP OG? TRIPLE OG? :biggrin:
> > Just trying to wake up and enjoy some of Big Ben's crusing pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> That fool was taking pictures of everything! Pictures of the cops :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

que onda compita. The truck all jucied up for the weekend?


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

what up az!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 10:28 PM~17108494
> *little mexico compa ,guadalupe
> *


:banghead: ORALE!!!! :biggrin: I FORGOT ABOUT THAT!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 07:42 AM~17110736
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE PICS OF THE CRUISE ON CENTRAL BEN! :thumbsup: :h5: I FELT LIKE I WAS THERE IN PERSON   


















:wow: ALSO VERY NICE TORTAS PICS TOO!!! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17111325
> *X2!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


NICE DAY OUT TODAY! I GOING TO HAVE SOME PETE'S FOR LUNCH!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 08:56 AM~17111372
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS OF THE CRUISE ON CENTRAL BEN! :thumbsup: :h5: I FELT LIKE I WAS THERE IN PERSON
> :wow: ALSO VERY NICE TORTAS PICS TOO!!! :naughty: :boink:
> *


x2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 02:21 AM~17109825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 08:57 AM~17111383
> *NICE DAY OUT TODAY! I GOING TO HAVE SOME PETE'S FOR LUNCH!
> *


:0 :0 PETE'S SOUNDS GOOD! :thumbsup: A 10pc OYSTER AND CHIPS WOULD HIT THE SPOT!  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 03:00 AM~17109891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:  :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Apr 6 2010, 08:59 AM~17111408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND TO WASH IT ALL DOWN UN TALL BOY OF BUD LIGHT! HO **** :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 AM~17111399
> *x2  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 09:05 AM~17111475
> *:biggrin:
> 
> AND TO WASH IT ALL DOWN UN TALL BOY OF BUD LIGHT! HO **** :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 09:05 AM~17111477
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


just here lookin at all the pics Big Ben posted up  you going to the guadalupe show?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 09:05 AM~17111475
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 08:13 AM~17110936
> *T WILL BE THERE.
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING LUNA!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PITIRIJAS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17111490
> *just here lookin at all the pics Big Ben posted up   you going to the guadalupe show?
> *


:yes: :yes: ARE YOU HOMIES GONNA BE THERE?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 02:05 AM~17109766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes our very own Strickly Clownin Project Car!_ 

And yes these are his pic's........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17109262
> *will it fit my 63????????????
> *


don't know if it does and don't know what it would look like with it on


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 09:32 AM~17111705
> *:yes: :yes: ARE YOU HOMIES GONNA BE THERE?
> *


 :yes: yessir :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

T WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ujrleYKmT1I&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ujrleYKmT1I&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

*new dance???*




<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fS7Za0j4KTE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fS7Za0j4KTE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 4 2010, 06:41 PM~17095403
> *DAMMMMMMMMMM HOMMIE THATS LIKE A TIGHT LIL PHOTOSHOOT!LOOOOOKS CLEAN A! THATS STRAIGHT HOOD HOMEBOY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 6 2010, 11:21 AM~17112548
> *:yes: yessir  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Apr 6 2010, 12:14 PM~17112971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:sprint: :naughty: ill be back.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

ill be back later... :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2010, 02:54 PM~17114391
> *dam
> *



















:biggrin:  :wow: 

*TEAM CORONA*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Thats why we win the Beer Pong Tourneys!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, #1stunna


WHAT UP FELLAS


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

driver side airbags lol......








what up AZ side


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up ben.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I have a question I hope someone can answer.

Does anyone here know a good mechanic on the far west side in Surprise, Goodyear, Elmirage or etc? I do not want a real shop (I can find them and cant afford them) but rather a back yard boogie type thing. I had a mechanic here locally , in Surprise, who was laid off work and was working on my car at a flat rate of 100usd per day labor but it seems he now has a real job so may not be able to work on my car. Ill be needed some work done shortly as am waiting on parts to arrive but just was hoping to get some other options just incase guy cant work on my car due to work (though he said he may still be able to this time). In next few monthsI have decided to move a ways east so will have probally much more options there I think but for now am just wondering if anyone knows any people on far west side who do work on situatrion like other guy was doing. Ive contacted a few guys through craigslist and must say a few of the responses have been crazy as guy was asking same thing as a real shop would charge.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 6 2010, 04:21 AM~17110037
> *Benny, you was damn busy all last night huh Bro!!! Great Pics of the cruise and the ass too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 07:18 AM~17110584
> *Nice pixs Ben :biggrin:
> *


thank you bro i had a good time chillin with all the homies that night!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 08:00 AM~17110864
> *That fool was taking pictures of everything! Pictures of the cops :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 08:56 AM~17111372
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS OF THE CRUISE ON CENTRAL BEN! :thumbsup: :h5: I FELT LIKE I WAS THERE IN PERSON
> :wow: ALSO VERY NICE TORTAS PICS TOO!!! :naughty: :boink:
> *


cant forget the tortas homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 AM~17111399
> *x2  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:36 AM~17112246
> *Here goes our very own Strickly Clownin Project Car!
> 
> And yes these are his pic's........
> *


mannnnn, i wanna send a special thanks on behalf of my homie marcos to JOE, LIL JOE JR, & MARQUIS from Lowrider Style C.C. for coming out to the car wash and helped all day long...... Marcos's mother passed away this last friday so we all pulled together to help him and his family out!!!!

I also want to thank Smiley from Phoenix C.C., Termite from Phoenix Riderz C.C., Arlo (Aj) from Spirit C.C., Mike (chalio's nephew), Pitirijas from Unity C.C., Pepe from Unity C.C. and any other people i for got to mention... really from the bottom of my heart i want to say *"""""""THANK YOU"""""""*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2010, 11:17 AM~17112525
> *don't know if it does and don't know what it would look like with it on
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Apr 6 2010, 05:37 PM~17115808
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, #1stunna
> WHAT UP FELLAS
> *


whats going on homie, long time no see!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 6 2010, 05:45 PM~17115873
> *driver side airbags lol......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 6 2010, 05:47 PM~17115892
> *what up ben.
> *


whats happening homie, nice air bag pic!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking for a set of powerballs anybody have any ??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2010, 08:02 AM~17110871
> *que onda compita. The truck all jucied up for the weekend?
> *


you know it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> > Thats why we win the Beer Pong Tourneys!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> can't handle it CORONA uh!!!!!!!!!!!!(no **** jajajajajajaja) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey compita did you see the nightrider??


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17117650
> *hey compita did you see the nightrider??
> *


thats shit it's funny guey!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 6 2010, 05:45 PM~17115873
> *driver side airbags lol......
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Apr 6 2010, 12:14 PM~17112971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnn......... :wow: :| :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 6 2010, 02:43 PM~17114290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another ddaaaaammmmnnnnnn...... :biggrin: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 06:18 PM~17116149
> *mannnnn, i wanna send a special thanks on behalf of my homie marcos to JOE, LIL JOE JR, & MARQUIS from Lowrider Style C.C. for coming out to the car wash and helped all day long......  Marcos's mother passed away this last friday so we all pulled together to help him and his family out!!!!
> 
> I also want to thank Smiley from Phoenix C.C., Termite from Phoenix Riderz C.C., Arlo (Aj) from Spirit C.C., Mike (chalio's nephew), Pitirijas from Unity C.C., Pepe from Unity C.C. and any other people i for got to mention... really from the bottom of my heart i want to say """""""THANK YOU"""""""
> *


_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17117471
> *you know it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:420: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Its still Tuesday right????? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 06:18 PM~17116149
> *mannnnn, i wanna send a special thanks on behalf of my homie marcos to JOE, LIL JOE JR, & MARQUIS from Lowrider Style C.C. for coming out to the car wash and helped all day long......  Marcos's mother passed away this last friday so we all pulled together to help him and his family out!!!!
> 
> I also want to thank Smiley from Phoenix C.C., Termite from Phoenix Riderz C.C., Arlo (Aj) from Spirit C.C., Mike (chalio's nephew), Pitirijas from Unity C.C., Pepe from Unity C.C. and any other people i for got to mention... really from the bottom of my heart i want to say """""""THANK YOU"""""""
> *


No problem bro!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> > Its still Tuesday right????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> shit who cares, keep em coming...lol!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 6 2010, 06:44 PM~17116425
> *Looking for a set of powerballs anybody have any ??
> *


Circle K sells Poweballs all day long :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 06:23 PM~17116195
> *whats happening homie, nice air bag pic!!!!
> *


fo show homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17118925
> *Circle K sells Poweballs all day long :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Its still Tuesday right????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17118970
> *fo show homie
> *


:wave: YOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 10:07 PM~17119088
> *:wave: YOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what up mondo


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 6 2010, 10:07 PM~17119088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 6 2010, 06:44 PM~17116425
> *Looking for a set of powerballs anybody have any ??
> *


hit up todd from street life they sell em


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17119053
> *:yes: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


yup yup!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry az, my torta tuesday lasted 50 min after midnight!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 01:50 AM~17120270
> *sorry az, my torta tuesday lasted 50 min after midnight!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:49 AM~17120262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Ben, sorry it's early bro but I have a question, can you get e&g grills homie? Wanting to get one at the end of this month for my fleetwood 93 brougham. Thanks dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 7 2010, 07:09 AM~17121211
> *What's up Ben, sorry it's early bro but I have a question, can you get e&g grills homie? Wanting to get one at the end of this month for my fleetwood 93 brougham. Thanks dogg!!!  :biggrin:
> *


And if so how much?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 7 2010, 05:03 AM~17120775
> *Don't trip  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 7 2010, 07:09 AM~17121211
> *What's up Ben, sorry it's early bro but I have a question, can you get e&g grills homie? Wanting to get one at the end of this month for my fleetwood 93 brougham. Thanks dogg!!!  :biggrin:
> *


let me check homie!!!


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

what up az! im getting rid of my caddy if anyone is interested. 86 fleetwood brougham reinforced frame arms extended. has e&g 5th wheel kit and grille. has 2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batteries but i think i broke the key for the front pump so only the rear is working and probably need to replace a battery. car is primered and straight. took the vinyl top off because it was ripped so you may need to bondo some parts where the clips went unless you throw another vinyl top on. Has a new ww on the front driver side not pictured. Its on craigslist now with more info. If your interested hit me up. I may consider parting out but i really need another ride because i cant afford to do what i want to with it right now since im out of work.

CRAIGSLIST


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Apr 6 2010, 11:59 PM~17120022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BOOTY RIGHT HERE MY :ninja: THIS BOOTY RIGHT HERE :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:40 AM~17120213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:42 AM~17120231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:49 AM~17120262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:50 AM~17120270
> *sorry az, my torta tuesday lasted 50 min after midnight!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: IT'S ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD HOMIE!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 7 2010, 06:09 AM~17121211
> *What's up Ben, sorry it's early bro but I have a question, can you get e&g grills homie? Wanting to get one at the end of this month for my fleetwood 93 brougham. Thanks dogg!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Good question.............I need one for a Chrysler 300..............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 7 2010, 09:11 AM~17122151
> *Good question.............I need one for a Chrysler 300..............
> *


:wave: ART BUCK IN DA MUTHA MUTHA HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Apr 6 2010, 05:37 PM~17115808
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, #1stunna
> WHAT UP FELLAS
> *


chillin


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2010, 06:21 PM~17116183
> *:wow:  :wow:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


Hey Ben do you sell driver side air bags like this also?? ... :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17118925
> *Circle K sells Poweballs all day long :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:40 AM~17120218
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT.......A TINY LITTLE KITTY AND PASSENGER SIDE AIRBAGS!



ART :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:48 AM~17120261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WAS THAT AT THE CAR WASH BEN????????JEJEJEJEJ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :run: :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2010, 12:50 AM~17120270
> *sorry az, my torta tuesday lasted 50 min after midnight!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR & GRILL
SHOW & SHINE!!!
APRIL 10TH 
10AM TILL WHENEVER
FOOD & DRINK SPECIALS ALL DAY!!!
DJ: "GEO"!!!
7710 W. LOWER BUCKEYE RD.
</span>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up AZ Side!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Apr 7 2010, 09:58 AM~17122533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: homies :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17123136
> *:wave: homies  :biggrin:
> *


sup!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 01:03 PM~17124126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN IM COLD SHE WILL KEEP ME WARM :naughty: 

WHEN IM HORNY ,,,, :boink: 

AND WHEN IM HUNGRY,,,, U KNOW SHE KNOW GOOD PLACES TO EAT :drama: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 01:09 PM~17124187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 7 2010, 12:27 PM~17123733
> *sup!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 01:03 PM~17124126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IN MY OPINION THIS PIC IS THE BEST ONE OF THE WEEK SO FAR!!! :worship: :worship: TRUE DEFINITION OF A "TORTA"!!  THANKS BIG RICH :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 02:47 PM~17125001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :tongue: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 7 2010, 03:22 PM~17125348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: 'SUP :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17125445
> *:yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IN MY OPINION THIS PIC IS THE BEST ONE OF THE WEEK SO FAR!!! :worship: :worship: TRUE DEFINITION OF A "TORTA"!!  THANKS BIG RICH :biggrin:
> *


you got it....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 7 2010, 03:22 PM~17125348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up J.........you out selling camels :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 7 2010, 03:52 PM~17125645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W T F YOU CAN RETURN DIS ONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 03:53 PM~17125651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 03:54 PM~17125664
> *W T F  YOU CAN RETURN DIS ONE.... :biggrin:
> *


my bad u right it is nasty :banghead:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17125445
> *:yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IN MY OPINION THIS PIC IS THE BEST ONE OF THE WEEK SO FAR!!! :worship: :worship: TRUE DEFINITION OF A "TORTA"!!  THANKS BIG RICH :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :h5:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 03:54 PM~17125664
> *W T F  YOU CAN RETURN DIS ONE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :sprint: :boink: :x: :rimshot: :drama: :naughty: :werd:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 02:47 PM~17125001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Ho mi Dios   scarry :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

a little late.... But still got some time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 7 2010, 03:47 PM~17125595
> *what up J.........you out selling camels :biggrin:
> *


yup still hustln fo them hydros homie


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 7 2010, 04:20 PM~17125901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

GOTTA LUV EM TORTAS.... :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17126482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooohhhhhhh sssssssnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaapppppppppssssssss!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DON'T FORGET TONIGHT TUF ON SPIKE TV TEAM ORTIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXCADDY (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice running car, Straight body, No rust, Good glass, White w/blue pearl paint, clean interior, Clean title, Dual exhaust, No hydraulics, Less than 1000 miles on rebuilt 350 engine. Call Michael 602-703-9630 $8000 O.B.O. No trades.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 7 2010, 03:48 PM~17125599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: YOUR NEW SCREEN NAME SHOULD BE J2theCOCHINO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17129993
> *:wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: YOUR NEW SCREEN NAME SHOULD BE J2theCOCHINO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17129993
> *:wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: YOUR NEW SCREEN NAME SHOULD BE J2theCOCHINO!!! :biggrin:
> *


easy torta slayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17130504
> *easy torta slayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17130504
> *easy torta slayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhh.....DON'T WANT TO SCARE THE "TORTAS" AWAY BUDDY BUDDY!!  :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

lmfao mondo and termite what up homie compita :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Is Today THICHK ASS THURSDAY????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I Cant wait for football season to start!!! :0  :wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2010, 02:47 PM~17125001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> > Is Today THICHK ASS THURSDAY????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup Cochinos!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 8 2010, 09:31 AM~17132991
> *'sup Cochinos!
> *


:wave: Sup Meathead?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 8 2010, 12:28 AM~17131381
> *lmfao mondo and termite what up homie compita :wave:
> *


:biggrin: Yoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! WHAT UP JACOB? :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE GUADALUPE SHOW THIS SUNDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Apr 8 2010, 12:28 AM~17131381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup fellas!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 8 2010, 05:25 AM~17132093
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 8 2010, 08:31 AM~17132991
> *'sup Cochinos!
> *


:0 :nono: NOT ME!! :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. ART BUCK? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 8 2010, 09:50 AM~17133622
> *sup fellas!
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN' CHILLIN' HOMIE uffin: BOUT TO TAKE APART MY PUMPS AND CLEAN THEM UP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 8 2010, 09:37 AM~17133520
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Is Today THICHK ASS THURSDAY????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: WHY YES IT IS AL-MANDO!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 8 2010, 10:08 AM~17133774
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN' CHILLIN' HOMIE uffin: BOUT TO TAKE APART MY PUMPS AND CLEAN THEM UP
> *


cool


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 8 2010, 09:50 AM~17133622
> *sup fellas!
> *


  chillin homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CAR HOP!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

what's crack a lackin' AZ siders?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 8 2010, 10:19 AM~17133874
> *:yes: :yes: WHY YES IT IS AL-MANDO!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up every1 on az side :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello AZ Side,

Do you guys know where to call for windshields to antique cars? I wanted to ask here as weve called about a dozen places we found through Craigslist and all said they do not have windshields for older cars.

Justin


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 8 2010, 02:48 PM~17136084
> *Hello AZ Side,
> 
> Do you guys know where to call for windshields to antique cars? I wanted to ask here as weve called about a dozen places we found through Craigslist and all said they do not have windshields for older cars.
> ...


 Klassy Auto Glass
(602) 276-3898


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Primer,

Thanks man. I will call them. Hopefully they have it because so far only one Ive found is in Cali and guy refuses to ship it. 

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

what no ben today is he sick :angry: :angry:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 8 2010, 03:46 PM~17136562
> *what no ben today is he sick :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 8 2010, 10:10 AM~17133801
> *:wave:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 8 2010, 07:39 AM~17133054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

T WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 8 2010, 03:46 PM~17136562
> *what no ben today is he sick :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :werd: :dunno:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BEN SOLD HIS COMPUTER FOR CRACK :biggrin: J/K


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up Homies.. 

Anyone need a front clip (complete minus fillers) or a Rear bumper from a 80 coupe deville? Will let go for best offer or any trades?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 8 2010, 06:20 PM~17137976
> *BEN SOLD HIS COMPUTER FOR CRACK :biggrin: J/K
> *


ben got grounded!!! from his lady for posting up to much booty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CAR HOP!!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 8 2010, 03:40 PM~17136509
> *Primer,
> 
> Thanks man. I will call them. Hopefully they have it because so far only one Ive found is in Cali and guy refuses to ship it.
> ...


whats it for?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 8 2010, 07:09 PM~17138299
> *ben got grounded!!! from his lady for posting up to much booty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 8 2010, 03:46 PM~17136562
> *what no ben today is he sick :angry:  :angry:
> *


:dunno: :tears: WHERE ARE YOU BIG BEN???????(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 8 2010, 06:20 PM~17137976
> *BEN SOLD HIS COMPUTER FOR CRACK :biggrin: J/K
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 8 2010, 11:12 PM~17141395
> *
> *


sacalo compita para andar iguales


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 8 2010, 09:18 PM~17139994
> *whats it for?
> *


Primer,

It for a 1966 Pontiac Catalina. 

Thanks Again,

Justin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> bitch drank all my gatorade!!
> 
> I will start off Fine Ass Friday!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> > bitch drank all my gatorade!!
> >
> > I will start off Fine Ass Friday!!! :biggrin: :0
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > bitch drank all my gatorade!!
> >
> > I will start off Fine Ass Friday!!! :biggrin: :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > bitch drank all my gatorade!!
> >
> > I will start off Fine Ass Friday!!! :biggrin: :0
> 
> ...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

good morning AZ side got a favor to ask the west side riders my sons base ball coaches father passed sunday and they are having a carwash to raise money It will be this Saturday 4/10 at the Autozone on 83rd and Camelback. The time will be 8:30am to 2pm. 

Please take your car over and have it washed. It will help out. If you car is clean maybe you could just go by and make a donation. Or if your able to spread the word. thanks


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 9 2010, 07:39 AM~17143594
> *good morning AZ side got a favor to ask the west side riders my sons base ball coaches father passed sunday and they are having a carwash to raise money It will be this Saturday 4/10 at the Autozone on 83rd and Camelback.  The time will be 8:30am to 2pm.
> 
> Please take your car over and have it washed.  It will help out.  If you car is clean maybe you could just go by and make a donation.  Or if your able to spread the word. thanks
> *


TTT!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

T WILL BE THERE.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 9 2010, 09:49 AM~17144045
> *T WILL BE THERE.
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY?! :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR HAPPY HOUR??(NO ****...JAJAJA!) :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > bitch drank all my gatorade!!
> >
> > I will start off Fine Ass Friday!!! :biggrin: :0
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 9 2010, 10:13 AM~17144189
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY?! :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR HAPPY HOUR??(NO ****...JAJAJA!) :h5:
> *


I STARTED HAPPY HOUR LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 9 2010, 10:11 AM~17144177
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDERS! :wave:
> *


What up Mando!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I'M BACK!!  :naughty:










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 9 2010, 10:49 AM~17144395
> *What up Mando!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE. JUS CHILLIN AT HOME  WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 9 2010, 10:43 AM~17144362
> *I STARTED HAPPY HOUR LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: OH I SEE :ugh: AND I WASN'T INVITED??!!! :angry: :biggrin: J/K BUDDY! ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 9 2010, 10:54 AM~17144423
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE. JUS CHILLIN AT HOME  WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE?
> *


working homie, getting ready to head on home and get some ZZZZZZZs


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Lunas64, D.J. Midnite, Art Buck :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 9 2010, 10:50 AM~17144400
> *:biggrin: I'M BACK!!  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: yummie...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 9 2010, 03:43 PM~17146175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut time is the hop?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 9 2010, 03:17 PM~17146408
> *wut time is the hop?
> *


x2


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2010, 02:19 PM~17145945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: 

have a baby by me baby get on welfare! lol


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2010, 04:25 PM~17146885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2010, 02:07 PM~17145843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2010, 02:07 PM~17145843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn glass of milk!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

jennfer welcott


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

no ben ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: WHAT UP AZ SIDE :wow: :wow: FUCK SLEEP!!!! :run: :run:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 10 2010, 05:17 AM~17151146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: STILL CAN'T SLEEP!!! :420: :420:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

at work bored.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 10 2010, 05:46 AM~17151103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much 










:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 9 2010, 08:39 AM~17143594
> *good morning AZ side got a favor to ask the west side riders my sons base ball coaches father passed sunday and they are having a carwash to raise money It will be this Saturday 4/10 at the Autozone on 83rd and Camelback.  The time will be 8:30am to 2pm.
> 
> Please take your car over and have it washed.  It will help out.  If you car is clean maybe you could just go by and make a donation.  Or if your able to spread the word. thanks
> *


ttt


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 10 2010, 06:28 AM~17151311
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 9 2010, 03:17 PM~17146408
> *wut time is the hop?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 9 2010, 08:39 AM~17143594
> *good morning AZ side got a favor to ask the west side riders my sons base ball coaches father passed sunday and they are having a carwash to raise money It will be this Saturday 4/10 at the Autozone on 83rd and Camelback.  The time will be 8:30am to 2pm.
> 
> Please take your car over and have it washed.  It will help out.  If you car is clean maybe you could just go by and make a donation.  Or if your able to spread the word. thanks
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Just lookin to see what trades and offers come its a 1983 lincoln mark VI Continental runs and drives good any offers or trades


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2010, 05:56 AM~17151217
> *Too much
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: LET'S JUST SAY I WAS ON "VAMPIRE" STATUS!!!   :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 10 2010, 02:51 PM~17153388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 10 2010, 02:51 PM~17153388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who all is doing this ?? I might be intrested in making the journey down south :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 10 2010, 03:12 PM~17153879
> *Who all is doing this ?? I might be intrested in making the journey down south  :biggrin:
> *


Sup J, 
Identity is takin 4 cars, New Image taking 3 maybe 4, Tino from Intruders, Phx Riderz taking Compita Hopper, and possibly a few cars. We are seeing who all wants to get away and kick it in Tucson......Phx Az Style!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 10 2010, 02:28 PM~17153253
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: LET'S JUST SAY I WAS ON "VAMPIRE" STATUS!!!   :cheesy:
> *


what's up loco, we're you all paniciado o'what :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2010, 04:21 PM~17153912
> *Sup J,
> Identity is takin 4 cars, New Image taking 3 maybe 4, Tino from Intruders, Phx Riderz taking Compita Hopper, and possibly a few cars. We are seeing who all wants to get away and kick it in Tucson......Phx Az Style!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2010, 04:21 PM~17153912
> *Sup J,
> Identity is takin 4 cars, New Image taking 3 maybe 4, Tino from Intruders, Phx Riderz taking Compita Hopper, and possibly a few cars. We are seeing who all wants to get away and kick it in Tucson......Phx Az Style!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool , We will possibly be taking the El camino down also . what time u guys plan on leaving ?


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2010, 04:21 PM~17153912
> *Sup J,
> Identity is takin 4 cars, New Image taking 3 maybe 4, Tino from Intruders, Phx Riderz taking Compita Hopper, and possibly a few cars. We are seeing who all wants to get away and kick it in Tucson......Phx Az Style!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT CAN WE GET DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB'S UNITED!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 10 2010, 02:51 PM~17153388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :h5: SOUNDS LIKE A KICK ASS PLAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 10 2010, 04:23 PM~17153923
> *what's up loco, we're you all paniciado o'what :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin: JUS PARTYING ALL NIGHT WIT MY LADY AND MY SUEGRA  WENT THRU 2 BOTTLES OF MALIBU AND A BOTTLE OF DON JULIO!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 10 2010, 06:43 PM~17154718
> *SHIT CAN WE GET DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

A new edition to our San Antonio Chapter........


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 11 2010, 08:31 AM~17158747
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

CAR WASH TODAY AT 4120 S CENTRAL R. I. P ROBERT ( FISH ) ROCHA .....WE NEED HELP FROM THE AZ SIDE COME OUT AND MAKE A DONATION IF U CAN THANKS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gato!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_First pic's of the Guad Show!!!!!!!!_ :biggrin: 























































How does he do it...... :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 10 2010, 06:43 PM~17154718
> *SHIT CAN WE GET DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah. We have a meet up spot. The Pilot gas station right of the 10 by wild horse pass casino. 8AM!!! Ill get the address and post it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2010, 11:09 AM~17159648
> *First pic's of the Guad Show!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats UCE phx on your five first place trophys out of six entrys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: good job yvonne , jason , vic , justin, and me, we looked good today and had lots of fun!!!




























:wow: :wow: 


:thumbsup: keep up the good work arod your day is comming :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 11 2010, 09:17 PM~17164440
> *Congrats UCE phx on your five first place trophys out of six entrys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :wow:  good job yvonne , jason , vic , justin, and me, we looked good today and had lots of fun!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 10 2010, 05:38 PM~17154316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow: :wow: dam


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Michael- Glendale Az Chapter










We're trying.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_DJ MIDNIGHT IS ADDED!!!!!!!_


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo AZ you need any powder coat work done let me know!? I specialize in motorcycle parts but can do any thing on your ride but a frame engine block or tranny!!! Prices for the lay it low family are damn near the cost of supplys. PM your needs and Ill give you a price. Price includes media blasting of parts, materials, and labor!!!! I guaruntee Im the cheapest you will ever find!!!! Oh yea and One year warrenty in writing on all parts!!!

Located at thunderbird and dysart in the west valley.

Metalic red, In the sun This color is craaazyyy! Tons of flake!!









Heavy flake metallic black








gloss red









Awesome metallic blue








metallic blue and flat black








metallic blue








metallic blue and gloss white









gloss white









gloss white, blue and flat black


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Just to get my name out there. If any one needs parts done in the following colors.

gloss white
gloss red
flat black
Heavy Metallic White
Heavy metallic Red
Heavy Metallic Black
Metallic blue


The first 2 people to contact me with what parts they want done..

*
I WILL DO THEM FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!

ZIP, ZERO, ZILTCH.*


All I ask is you will vouch for my work and leave me feedback weather good or bad!

Depending on size, I am going to limit this to 4 parts. Think about what 4 parts you could do in your engine bay!!!! could change the whole look of your engine for free!!!!!!

****beware, if you choose to have valve covers done some times with the cheap metals they use a problem called outgasing occurs. This is when the metal is heated up to a temp of around 400f (and it will be for the powder coating procces) the metal release gases. I have tricks and ways to minimize this, but beware there could be a few tiny(prolly would never notice) pin holes caused from the gases trying to escap the metal durring the curring stage.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 10 2010, 01:51 PM~17153388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is caravaning with us to Tucson??? Let me know so we know who to wait for at the meeting spot. Lets roll Az Side Style!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 02:54 PM~17160753
> *hell yeah. We have a meet up spot. The Pilot gas station right of the 10 by wild horse pass casino. 8AM!!! Ill get the address and post it!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 12 2010, 06:09 AM~17166473
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2010, 09:50 AM~17167895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that it ha ha :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2010, 09:48 AM~17167878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no way tha is 80 ha ha ha :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2010, 09:50 AM~17167890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks lick 95 2 me ha ha 77 maybe :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship:










*IM JEALOUS .....I GOT A 77 MONTE TOO ,,,CANT WAIT TO BRING HER OUT....WONT BE SOON BUT WHEN I DO,,,,,,OOOOOOOHHH WEEEEEE :boink: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

childsplay69, UNTOUCHABLE1, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Lunas64, locdownmexikan

*QVO AZ SIDE!!!!!

ART :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*JUST BLAZE GREEN !!!!!!!!!!

ART :loco:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ART :loco:*


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:worship: *SHE WAS PICKIN UP THE ROLL OF QAURTERS I LEFT..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K

:worship: <img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/l_e3faf628f4c5421681a44b69fed0f44d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOOUUUUUTTTTHHHHHH SSSSSIIIIIDDDDEE!!!

WHAT SHE HAD ON HER BUTT!!!


ART :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*strait up FIRME!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2010, 10:10 AM~17168107
> *childsplay69, UNTOUCHABLE1, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Lunas64, locdownmexikan
> 
> QVO AZ SIDE!!!!!
> ...


Ke rollo art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 12 2010, 11:13 AM~17168770
> *Ke rollo art
> *


*Aqui Nomas Carnal......jus postin the few pics that i was able to take of the Guad show,,,,,for THE AZ side Gente!!

did ur B-day pass homie....if it did dispensa,,and happy late birthday,,,,and if it didnt ,,,then i guess u got a few cold ones coming carnal!!!


</span></span>* :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*looked like somebody stuck a gang a skittles under the clear coat......bad ass paint job!!!*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 12 2010, 03:56 AM~17166118
> *Just to get my name out there. If any one needs parts done in the following colors.
> 
> gloss white
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 12 2010, 11:26 AM~17168894
> *can i still get my shit done :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17168907
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


no ****


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 12 2010, 03:56 AM~17166118
> *Just to get my name out there. If any one needs parts done in the following colors.
> 
> gloss white
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2010, 11:39 AM~17169011
> *
> *


sup eeseee


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 12 2010, 09:58 AM~17167972
> *no way tha is  80    ha ha ha :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



LOL LET ME GUESS IF YOU WERE THERE YOUR 70 INCHES WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE I SEE YOU JUST DIDNT WANT TO LOSE AT THE QUAD SHOW TWO YEARS IN A ROW I FEEL YA BUT HEY WHATS UP WITH DINNER YOU SAID IT WAS ON YOU MEMBER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*inspiration for my hardbody,,,,,
,big ups to the ROLLERZ ONLY FAM!!!! :thumbsup: *

Art :loco:


----------



## oglowriding (May 8, 2008)

> Congrats UCE phx on your five first place trophys out of six entrys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: good job yvonne , jason , vic , justin, and me, we looked good today and had lots of fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: *you know how i do it,,,,,had to get girls to pose!!!!!* :biggrin: 


Art :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 12 2010, 11:40 AM~17169021
> *sup eeseee
> *


chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17168914
> *no ****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 12 2010, 08:58 AM~17167972
> *no way tha is  80    ha ha ha :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: still waiting 4 u 2 show up with your car so u can pull up :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2010, 08:48 AM~17167878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: nice pics homie and thanks 4 the help :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2010, 12:42 PM~17170039
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 12 2010, 10:40 AM~17169021
> *sup eeseee
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 12 2010, 02:54 PM~17170699
> *:0
> :0  :0  :cheesy: nice pics homie and thanks 4 the help :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie anytime  :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: NICE HOMIE REAL NICE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2010, 01:42 PM~17170039
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


whats good Mando


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 12 2010, 02:22 PM~17170898
> *:biggrin: NICE HOMIE REAL NICE
> *


 :wave: up dawg


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 12 2010, 03:25 PM~17170917
> *:wave: up dawg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HOP OFF! HOP OFF! HOP OFF! HOP OFF!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 12 2010, 04:21 PM~17171393
> *HOP OFF! HOP OFF! HOP OFF! HOP OFF!
> 
> 
> ...


UNITY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

hey fellas what up

MARIO_B, Teamblowme602, BIGGATO799, ART LOKS, PHXROJOE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*hey az side,,,,,,where can i get some scrape plates for my truck,,,,,,would like to lite up the nite,,, *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CLEMENTE


*what up CLEMENTE!?!?!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 12 2010, 04:28 PM~17171447
> *UNITY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


Its offical! Just got off the phone with Frank....
Spirit CC & Franks Hydraulic's will be there!!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2010, 04:39 PM~17171541
> *hey az side,,,,,,where can i get some scrape plates for my truck,,,,,,would like to lite up the nite,,,
> *



Art, 

I thought that the scrape plates are just made from sections of 1/4" flat steel. Was reading on another thread about it and people where saying if you use titanium the sparks are a diffrent color and go further. I wonder if some place like a muffler shop could just fabricate them.

Justin


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 12 2010, 05:43 PM~17172154
> *Art,
> 
> I thought that the scrape plates are just made from sections of 1/4" flat steel. Was reading on another thread about it and people where saying if you use titanium the sparks are a diffrent color and go further. I wonder if some place like a muffler shop could just fabricate them.
> ...



:werd: thats what i want titanium,,, see,,,, i got to spots on the fron of my truck that i could have 2 peices welded on,,,, and when i slam the front,,... 4th of july,,,,, ..... just a thought but i got a muffler dude gonna hit him up and pick hiz brain,,,, good lookin out justin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Thats what I had done to my old truck also. I could do it at will though as it was just static slammed and not juiced. You can also make the exhaust pipes shoot flames. I never had a car that shot fire out the pipes but my grandfather said in old days they used to do it using spark plug. 


Justin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Apr 12 2010, 05:11 PM~17171831
> *WATS UP AZ SIDE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2010, 10:27 PM~17165523
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>"MIDNITE"</span>*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>"CUT CREATOR"! </span></span>Our best yet!!!!</span></span>

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 12 2010, 07:34 PM~17173428
> *hey Hector,....its <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I got you Doggie. :dunno:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17174141
> *
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Apr 12 2010, 09:02 PM~17174566
> *
> *


what up neto :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17174141
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17174663
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que rollo homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Apr 12 2010, 09:02 PM~17174566
> *
> *


'sup homie neto65 hold on it's neto62 now nice ride homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17174759
> *'sup homie neto65 hold on it's neto62 now nice ride homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol k onda compita


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 12 2010, 09:56 AM~17167956
> *is that it ha ha  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


'SUP RICK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 12 2010, 09:26 PM~17174867
> *lol k onda compita
> *


nada aqui nomas homie did u pick up your car yet?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17175008
> *nada aqui nomas homie did u pick up your car yet?
> *


coming soon carnal :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS UP COMPITA.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17175035
> *WHATS UP COMPITA.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17175035
> *WHATS UP COMPITA.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 12 2010, 03:00 PM~17170740
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2010, 03:24 PM~17170907
> *whats good Mando
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN  GETTIN READY FOR THE TUCSON ROAD TRIP THIS SATURDAY :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 12 2010, 08:27 PM~17174141
> *
> *


:wave: WUT UP WUT UP BUDDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*PICS FROM THE GUADALUPE CAR SHOW!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice Pics BEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 PM~17176054
> *Nice Pics BEN  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HOPE YOU LIKED THEM, THATS ALL SORRY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 12:18 AM~17176164
> *HOPE YOU LIKED THEM, THATS ALL SORRY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice pics Ben!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 12:48 AM~17176254
> *nice pics Ben!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 01:06 AM~17176327
> *thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morn


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SUP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: WHO IS JOINING US ON THE CARAVAN TO TUCSON THIS SATURDAY? :uh: CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.... LETS ROLL OUT!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AZ SIDE, LOWRIDERS NEEDED FOR A LOCAL RAPPER FOTO SHOOT, DONE BY BIGMANDO PHOTOGRAPHY. RAPPER WANTS '63 THRU '66 IMPALAS AND CADI BIG BODY FLEETWOODS. ALL AZ RIDERS WELCOME TO SUPPORT THE SHOOT
PLACE IS TUMBLEWEED PARK, GERMANN BETWEEN AZ AVE AND MCQUEEN
TIME IS 430 AND SHOOT STARTS AT 5 PM
DATE IS THIS THURSDAY 

PM BIGMANDOAZ FOR MORE DETAILS


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 13 2010, 02:45 AM~17176500
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 01:18 AM~17176164
> *HOPE YOU LIKED THEM, THATS ALL SORRY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: Nice pics homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2010, 09:38 AM~17178265
> *AZ SIDE, LOWRIDERS NEEDED FOR A LOCAL RAPPER FOTO SHOOT, DONE BY BIGMANDO PHOTOGRAPHY. RAPPER WANTS '63 THRU '66 IMPALAS AND CADI BIG BODY FLEETWOODS. ALL AZ RIDERS WELCOME TO SUPPORT THE SHOOT
> PLACE IS TUMBLEWEED PARK, GERMANN BETWEEN AZ AVE AND MCQUEEN
> TIME IS 430 AND SHOOT STARTS AT 5 PM
> ...


holy shit batman, i never heard of them streets :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17178608
> *holy shit batman, i never heard of them streets :biggrin:
> *


I know haa


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 AM~17176929
> *SUP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: WHO IS JOINING US ON THE CARAVAN TO TUCSON THIS SATURDAY? :uh:  CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS.... LETS ROLL OUT!
> *



*well Al,,,,gonna try to ride,,,, really be nice to get away and mob with the az side fam down to tuc town....hopefully i can get away....!
i will let you know!!!!!

Art :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17178608
> *holy shit batman, i never heard of them streets :biggrin:
> *



ya its where the joker lives,,,,,,,CHANDLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17178608
> *holy shit batman, i never heard of them streets :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17178608
> *holy shit batman, i never heard of them streets :biggrin:
> *


They dont let mexicans into those hoods :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 11:22 AM~17179067
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Mr. Bigg time first place. Muy chingon. So you think your bad now? :biggrin: j/k Congrats! homie.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 13 2010, 11:36 AM~17179163
> *They dont let mexicans into those hoods :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah they don't I think mando working with ARPIO AND GONNA GET US ALL CAUGHT!!! :biggrin: 




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA J/K MANDO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ? HOW'S EVERYONE? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 12:18 AM~17176164
> *HOPE YOU LIKED THEM, THATS ALL SORRY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:drama: :drama: NICE PICS BEN!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2010, 01:43 PM~17180304
> *WHAT UP AZ? HOW'S EVERYONE?  :wave:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP!? :biggrin: OG PLAYER IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2010, 01:48 PM~17180361
> *:wave: WHAT UP!? :biggrin: OG PLAYER IN THE HOUSE!
> *


WHAT UP? HOW YOU DOING? DAMN HAD A LOT OF PAGES TO GO THROUGH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17178608
> *holy shit batman, i never heard of them streets :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2010, 01:50 PM~17180383
> *WHAT UP? HOW YOU DOING? DAMN HAD A LOT OF PAGES TO GO THROUGH!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!! I AM DOIN GOOD :thumbsup: HOW BOUT YOURSELF?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2010, 01:56 PM~17180444
> *:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!! I AM DOIN GOOD :thumbsup: HOW BOUT YOURSELF?
> *


Glad you are doing good!! I'm doing better just not 100% yet.. Soon I will be out there again taking photos.. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2010, 02:00 PM~17180491
> *Glad you are doing good!! I'm doing better just not 100% yet.. Soon I will be out there again taking photos.. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2010, 02:00 PM~17180491
> *Glad you are doing good!! I'm doing better just not 100% yet.. Soon I will be out there again taking photos.. :biggrin:
> *


* :angel: EVERYBODY MISSING YOU O.G..........GOTTA GET BETTER,,A.S.A.P. :thumbsup: *


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2010, 11:18 PM~17176164
> *HOPE YOU LIKED THEM, THATS ALL SORRY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 nices pics BEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2010, 02:25 PM~17180807
> * :angel: EVERYBODY MISSING YOU O.G..........GOTTA GET BETTER,,A.S.A.P.  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!!!  I'm trying


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 13 2010, 02:32 PM~17180858
> *:0  :0 nices pics BEN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2010, 02:25 PM~17180807
> * :angel: EVERYBODY MISSING YOU O.G..........GOTTA GET BETTER,,A.S.A.P.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 09:07 AM~17177991
> *whats up az???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 13 2010, 02:28 PM~17181387
> *X2
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 13 2010, 03:34 PM~17181450
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE

602 Monte, cutlass.hopper, HOE81, MY85TOY PHX AZ


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 13 2010, 02:40 PM~17181494
> *WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE
> 
> 602 Monte, cutlass.hopper, HOE81, MY85TOY PHX AZ
> *


WHAT'S UP SMILEY


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:tears: wheres all the booty today?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Apr 13 2010, 10:26 AM~17178634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You can see the differents in style of patterns from both regions.
Both style different - but both bad ass![/i]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> * :angel: EVERYBODY MISSING YOU O.G..........GOTTA GET BETTER,,A.S.A.P. :thumbsup: *
> 
> 
> X64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2010, 12:43 PM~17180304
> *WHAT UP AZ? HOW'S EVERYONE?  :wave:
> *


Sup O Double Gizzle!!!! :biggrin: Hope you are better!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> :yes: :yes: :yes:



 Thanks!!!



> > * :angel: EVERYBODY MISSING YOU O.G..........GOTTA GET BETTER,,A.S.A.P. :thumbsup: *
> > X64!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

still torta tuesday right?


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2010, 02:17 AM~17176158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for tha pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>"CUT CREATOR"! </span></span>Our best yet!!!!</span></span>

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*I SET UP THE ROOMS FOR THE ALBUQUERQUE MAY 2ND SHOW, THEY ARE GOING TO SEND ME THE CONTRACT TOMORROW MORNING. THE HOTEL IS THE HAMPTON INN AND THE RATE IS $ 69.00 A NIGHT FOR FRIDAY,SATURDAY AND SUNDAY! I WILL HAVE THE NUMBER AND CODE BY NOON TOMORROW SO EVERYONE CAN BOOK THEIR ROOMS. ANY ONE CAN USE THE DISCOUNT NO MATTER WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM.PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY THE WEEKEND! HOPE EVERYBODY IS READY TO GO LIVE! 505 STYLE!! HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Apr 13 2010, 07:25 PM~17184117
> *still torta tuesday right?
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17185689
> *:yes: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


sup homie!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17186127
> *sup homie!
> *


uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN AT THE CASA! :biggrin: YOU WERE ON LATE LAST NIGHT ON HERE :scrutinize:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2010, 10:04 PM~17186184
> *uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN AT THE CASA! :biggrin: YOU WERE ON LATE LAST NIGHT ON HERE :scrutinize:
> *


Ill be on late/early all this week...working the vampire shift :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 10:06 PM~17186202
> *Ill be on late/early all this week...working the vampire shift :biggrin:
> *


VAMPIRE SHIFT UH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17186184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2010, 10:14 PM~17186301
> *:rimshot:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2010, 10:14 PM~17186301
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 11:06 PM~17186202
> *Ill be on late/early all this week...working the vampire shift :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17186367
> *:cheesy:
> *


just this week :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Apr 14 2010, 12:33 AM~17186506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PHOTOS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Apr 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17186492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_THE COMPETITION WILL GO ON FIRST!!!!!
TROPHYS WILL BE AWARDED!!!!!! :biggrin:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:420: :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

since we only had one torta on tuesday :biggrin: 



good mornin az side!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 13 2010, 11:37 PM~17186541
> *just this week :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Shit I got it till september... :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 14 2010, 07:56 AM~17188625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman+Apr 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17186492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NICE PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## gelly602 (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gelly602_@Apr 14 2010, 09:45 AM~17189625
> *I JUST GOT MY LICENSE TO SELL DIRECTV, SO IF YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING TO SWITCH HIT ME UP, I CAN GIVE YOU THE SAME PROMOTIONS THAT ANY OTHER DIRECTV REP CAN GIVE YOU, BUT I WILL GIVE YOU $40 off MAYWEATHER VS MOSLEY
> SO  HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED, THANKS
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2010, 09:34 AM~17189504
> *sup!
> *


chillin homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

:biggrin: HOPE TO SEE THE AZ SIDE THERE....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*HOTEL INFO FOR MAY 2ND SHOW ALBUQUERQUE, NM

HAMPTON INN
2300 CARLISLE NE
ALBUQUERQUE,NM 87110
(505) 833-3700

ROOM RATE $69.00 A NIGHT
CHECK INFRIDAY APRIL 30 - CHECK OUT MONDAY MAY 3
GROUP CODE: ROLLERZ ONLY

CALL AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS THE CUT OFF DATE IS APRIL 25TH AND ANYBODY IS WELCOME TO USE THIS DEAL.
PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY NEXT WEEK.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS JUST CALL ME.*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Apr 14 2010, 04:15 PM~17192774
> *<span style='color:green'>GOING LIVE IN THE 505*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK Fellas, My trailer hook up could not come thru this time! I am looking to borrow a trailer to take my car to Tucson t his weekend. If anyone knows who I can get one from hit me up. I appreciate it.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Apr 12 2010, 12:43 PM~17169048
> *LOL LET ME GUESS IF YOU WERE THERE YOUR 70 INCHES WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE I SEE YOU JUST DIDNT WANT TO LOSE AT THE QUAD SHOW TWO YEARS IN A ROW I FEEL YA BUT HEY WHATS UP WITH DINNER YOU SAID IT WAS ON YOU MEMBER
> *


THATS FUNNY THAT THEY TOOK THAT REPLY OFF MUST TOOK A HOLE LOT OF :tears: :tears: :tears: TO THE MEDEATOR. WHY DIDN TYOU TAKE OFF THE SHIT YOU PUT ON THERE MIKE SEE HOMIE ME AND FRANK DONT SIT THERE AND TALK SHIT IF YOU WIN BIG DEAL THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME . BUT DONT COME WITH ALL THIS NONCENTS ABOUT 70 INCH CAR WHEN TODO ORO WAS A 70 INCH CAR . FOR YOU TO TAKE THE TODO ORO SHELL AND TRY TO BEAT THE BLACK REGAL WERE DOING SOMETHEING RITE! JUST BECAUSE THAT CUTTY OF RAULS WORKED A COUPLE OF TIMES THATS GOOD ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN SUPPOSLEY THAT T.O IS GONNA COME FOR THE REGAL . ITS GONNA TAKE MORE THEN SOME FLIM FLAM TO GET THEM INCHES AND THERES BEEN TO MANY HANDS IN THAT COOKIE JAR ! HOMIE "WE" NEVER TALK SHIT ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS AND IF RICK TALKS SHIT TO YOU YOU DEAL WITH HIS MOUTH BUT WHEN YOU SAY YOU GUYS THATS US SO WHAT? NO ONE SAID SHIT FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS WHEN YOUR CAR WAS PASSED FROM HAND TO HAND FROM TODD TO BIG JHON TO DARREL TO A COUPLE OF OTHIER SHOPS IN CALIFAS. BACK DOWN TO AZ AND ACOUPLE MORE HANDS NOW RAUL." IF THE TOP DAWGS COULDNT MAKE THAT CAR JUMP YOU THINK ITS GONNA KNOW"? IF ANYTHING RAUL SHOULD TAKE WILLY OUT FOR DINNER FOR SHOWING HIM HOW WE DO IT! THAT CUTTY WASENT DOING IT LIKE THAT. IT WAS STRUGGLEING FOR YEARS BUT KNOW IT WORKS SO BE HAPPY DONT TRY TO HATE ON OUR CLICK WERE IN L.A AND ALL OVER I DONT SEE ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE EXCEPT FOR TODD AND IF I DO SEE ANYONE THERE SPECTATERS SO IT IS WHAT IT IS DAWG. SORRY MEDEATOR . :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 14 2010, 04:26 PM~17193615
> *THATS FUNNY THAT THEY TOOK THAT REPLY OFF MUST TOOK A HOLE LOT OF :tears:  :tears:  :tears: TO THE MEDEATOR. WHY DIDN TYOU TAKE OFF THE SHIT YOU PUT ON THERE MIKE SEE HOMIE ME AND FRANK DONT SIT THERE AND TALK SHIT IF YOU WIN BIG DEAL THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME . BUT DONT COME WITH ALL THIS NONCENTS ABOUT 70 INCH CAR WHEN TODO ORO WAS A 70 INCH CAR .  FOR YOU TO TAKE THE TODO ORO SHELL AND TRY TO BEAT THE BLACK REGAL WERE DOING SOMETHEING RITE! JUST BECAUSE THAT CUTTY OF RAULS WORKED A COUPLE OF TIMES THATS GOOD ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN SUPPOSLEY THAT T.O IS GONNA COME FOR THE REGAL . ITS GONNA TAKE MORE THEN SOME FLIM FLAM TO GET THEM INCHES AND THERES BEEN TO MANY HANDS IN THAT COOKIE JAR ! HOMIE "WE" NEVER TALK SHIT ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS AND IF RICK TALKS SHIT TO YOU YOU DEAL WITH HIS MOUTH BUT WHEN YOU SAY YOU GUYS THATS US SO WHAT? NO ONE SAID SHIT FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS WHEN YOUR CAR WAS PASSED FROM HAND TO HAND FROM TODD TO BIG JHON TO DARREL TO A COUPLE OF OTHIER SHOPS IN CALIFAS. BACK DOWN TO AZ AND ACOUPLE MORE HANDS NOW RAUL." IF THE TOP DAWGS COULDNT MAKE THAT CAR JUMP YOU THINK ITS GONNA KNOW"? IF ANYTHING RAUL SHOULD TAKE WILLY OUT FOR DINNER FOR SHOWING HIM HOW WE DO IT! THAT CUTTY WASENT DOING IT LIKE THAT. IT WAS STRUGGLEING FOR YEARS BUT KNOW IT WORKS SO BE HAPPY DONT TRY TO HATE ON OUR CLICK WERE IN L.A  AND ALL OVER I DONT SEE ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE EXCEPT FOR TODD AND IF I DO SEE ANYONE THERE SPECTATERS SO IT IS WHAT IT IS DAWG. SORRY MEDEATOR . :biggrin:
> *



What up Big Ed?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 14 2010, 05:44 PM~17193785
> *What up Big Ed?
> *


WHAT UP O.G :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 14 2010, 05:02 PM~17193929
> *WHAT UP O.G :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Long time huh? Just catching up on all these pages been gone for a couple weeks!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 14 2010, 06:05 PM~17193944
> *:biggrin:  Long time huh? Just catching up on all these pages been gone for a couple weeks!!!
> *


WELL KEEP YOUR SELF WELL.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 14 2010, 05:07 PM~17193956
> *WELL KEEP YOUR SELF WELL.
> *


Thanks I'm trying!! Damn I wished I drank maybe 2 shots of tequila would work!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 14 2010, 04:26 PM~17193615
> *THATS FUNNY THAT THEY TOOK THAT REPLY OFF MUST TOOK A HOLE LOT OF :tears:  :tears:  :tears: TO THE MEDEATOR. WHY DIDN TYOU TAKE OFF THE SHIT YOU PUT ON THERE MIKE SEE HOMIE ME AND FRANK DONT SIT THERE AND TALK SHIT IF YOU WIN BIG DEAL THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME . BUT DONT COME WITH ALL THIS NONCENTS ABOUT 70 INCH CAR WHEN TODO ORO WAS A 70 INCH CAR .  FOR YOU TO TAKE THE TODO ORO SHELL AND TRY TO BEAT THE BLACK REGAL WERE DOING SOMETHEING RITE! JUST BECAUSE THAT CUTTY OF RAULS WORKED A COUPLE OF TIMES THATS GOOD ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN SUPPOSLEY THAT T.O IS GONNA COME FOR THE REGAL . ITS GONNA TAKE MORE THEN SOME FLIM FLAM TO GET THEM INCHES AND THERES BEEN TO MANY HANDS IN THAT COOKIE JAR ! HOMIE "WE" NEVER TALK SHIT ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS AND IF RICK TALKS SHIT TO YOU YOU DEAL WITH HIS MOUTH BUT WHEN YOU SAY YOU GUYS THATS US SO WHAT? NO ONE SAID SHIT FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS WHEN YOUR CAR WAS PASSED FROM HAND TO HAND FROM TODD TO BIG JHON TO DARREL TO A COUPLE OF OTHIER SHOPS IN CALIFAS. BACK DOWN TO AZ AND ACOUPLE MORE HANDS NOW RAUL." IF THE TOP DAWGS COULDNT MAKE THAT CAR JUMP YOU THINK ITS GONNA KNOW"? IF ANYTHING RAUL SHOULD TAKE WILLY OUT FOR DINNER FOR SHOWING HIM HOW WE DO IT! THAT CUTTY WASENT DOING IT LIKE THAT. IT WAS STRUGGLEING FOR YEARS BUT KNOW IT WORKS SO BE HAPPY DONT TRY TO HATE ON OUR CLICK WERE IN L.A  AND ALL OVER I DONT SEE ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE EXCEPT FOR TODD AND IF I DO SEE ANYONE THERE SPECTATERS SO IT IS WHAT IT IS DAWG. SORRY MEDEATOR . :biggrin:
> *


WELL SAID PRIMO.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Let's help out the Lil Homie......

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 14 2010, 06:09 PM~17193974
> *Thanks I'm trying!!  Damn I wished I drank maybe 2 shots of tequila would work!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

NAW THERE WAS NO CRYIN GOING ON I CALLED FRANK AND WE TALKED ABOUT WHAT WAS SAID AND THATS FUNNY CAUSE I SAID A COUPLE THINGS TO RICK BUT NO ONE WAS SAYIN FRANKS AND NO ONE EVER SAID ANY THING ABOUT HOPPIN THE BLACK REAGAL I WANT TO HOP RICK AND IF T.O. IS A 70 INCH CAR THEN THAT WOULD BE A GOOD HOP AND AS FAR AS ME TAKING THE CAR TO EVERY ONE THATS NOT TRU I ONLY TOOK IT TO BIG JOHN WHICH DARREL WORKS THERE THEN SWITCH STORED THE CAR AT KOOL AIDES AND THEN MONDO HIT ME UP TO HOP IT AND THE SAME WITH RAUL BUT NO ONE IS HATING ON YOUR CLICK I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE DOING IT GOING TO L.A. VEGAS AND AZ BUT IF RICK THINKS HE GONNA GO HARD ON EVERYONE ABOUT THEIR CARS AND NO ONE IS GONNA SAY SOMETHING BACK THEN HES WRONG WHEN HE CALLED ME THIS MORNING AND TOLD ME HEY WERE ALL GONNA GET ON LAYITLOW TODAY AND CALL YOU A CRY BABY I TOLD HIM IF THAT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER GO HEAD BUT I'LL SAY IT AGAIN IN THAT POST A MADE I WAS JUST MESSIN WITH RICK NO ONE WAS TALKIN ABOUT FRANKS OR SPIRIT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT HOPPIN RICK


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT AS FAR AS SAYING SHIT ABOUT US PEOPLE HAVE CAME BYE HERE AND TOLD US THAT RAUL YOU AND YOUR BOYS WERE TALKEN BUT KU MIKE ITS ABOUT HOPPING . IF RICK TALKS SHIT AND YOU CANT TAKE IT DONT INVOLVE OUR TEAM IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SPIRIT I KNOW YOU COULD TALK ABOUT RICK TILL UR BLUE IN THE FACE BUT RICKS APART OF ARE CLICK JUST LIKE HOW YOU TOLD RICK THAT RAULS FROM YOUR CLUB THATS WHY YOU WERE BACKING HIM UP .SO WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO LEAVE RICK HANGGING ? RAUL U NEED TO TALK TO HIM OR I WILL BECAUSE THE CATS YOU HANG WITH ARE COMEN AROUND HERE SAYN OTHERE WISE AND I DONT KNOW HOW LONG THATS GONNA LAST! THIS IS BIG ED HOMIE THERES NO DISRESPECT MIKE JUST KEEPN IT REAL HOMIE YOU KNOWN ME FOR YEARS MIKE AND WE DONT HAVE A PROBLEM IF YOU DO GOOD WE JUST EXPECT THE SAME RESPECT HOMIE THESE YOUNGSTERS HAVENT BEEN IN THE GAME LONG ENOUGH TO TALK HOMIE.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Big Mando!!!!
Identity CC is in the house at this show!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 14 2010, 06:09 PM~17195177
> *I DONT KNOW  ANYTHING ABOUT THAT AS FAR AS SAYING SHIT ABOUT US PEOPLE HAVE CAME BYE HERE AND TOLD US THAT RAUL YOU AND YOUR BOYS WERE TALKEN BUT KU MIKE ITS ABOUT HOPPING . IF RICK TALKS SHIT AND YOU CANT TAKE IT DONT INVOLVE OUR TEAM IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SPIRIT I KNOW YOU COULD TALK ABOUT RICK TILL UR BLUE IN THE FACE BUT RICKS APART OF ARE CLICK JUST LIKE HOW YOU TOLD RICK THAT RAULS FROM YOUR CLUB THATS WHY YOU WERE BACKING HIM UP .SO WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO LEAVE RICK HANGGING ? RAUL U NEED TO TALK TO HIM  OR I WILL BECAUSE THE CATS YOU HANG WITH ARE COMEN AROUND HERE SAYN OTHERE WISE AND I DONT KNOW HOW LONG THATS GONNA LAST! THIS IS BIG ED HOMIE THERES NO DISRESPECT MIKE JUST KEEPN IT REAL HOMIE YOU KNOWN ME FOR YEARS MIKE AND WE DONT HAVE A PROBLEM IF YOU DO GOOD WE JUST EXPECT THE SAME RESPECT HOMIE THESE YOUNGSTERS HAVENT BEEN IN THE GAME LONG ENOUGH TO TALK HOMIE.
> *


DON'T KNOW WHAT SHIT PEOPLE ARE SAYING SO U CAN CALL ME FRANK AND WILL GOT MY # OR WE CAN TALK NEXT TIME WE SEE EACHOTHER


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 13 2010, 11:39 AM~17179178
> *Whats up Mr. Bigg time first place. Muy chingon. So you think your bad now? :biggrin: j/k Congrats! homie.
> *


now tell me this,,,,,,,,,,, can you kick myyy assssss????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 13 2010, 02:32 PM~17180858
> *:0  :0 nices pics BEN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mister!!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2010, 08:25 PM~17197464
> *now tell me this,,,,,,,,,,, can you kick myyy assssss?????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BEN, I SEE IT WORKED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 13 2010, 03:28 PM~17181387
> *X2
> *


whats up homie


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP WUTITDU


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Wat up homie!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Cutty look'n real good Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Apr 14 2010, 08:34 PM~17197601
> *Cutty look'n real good Raul :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Apr 14 2010, 10:34 PM~17197601
> *Cutty look'n real good Raul :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YA IT LOOKS GOOD RAUL I ALWAYS TELL YOU HOMIE WHEN YOU DO GOOD HOMIE THERES NO HATEN HERE HOMIE.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

anybody know of a good chrome shop here in phx that's not too pricey?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

wrong info so deleted


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2010, 11:57 PM~17198455
> *El Camino,
> 
> I been wondering that same thing man. I did some searching online and the two below seem to be cheapest. I havent used either personally but from what I read papago is the cheapest but hit and miss quality (again Im just repeating what I read) and Fernandos is good price with good results.
> ...


papagoo sux and fernando doesnt chrome he jus polishes but hes really good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sand1,

Thanks for the info man. I was wondering about Fernandos as read on the site he didnt have tanks but rather outsourced the work to another shop called concourse (that threads quite old though). On another forum someone tried to send me to that shop , Fernando's, for chrome also. How about Kerrs? Are they good? Visited show last month and a guy told me Kerrs did his belair bumpers. Out of curiosity though what shop do you recommend for chrome plating? 

I also saw a build thread on here where a guy in Phoenix was dressing a engine and talking about getting the parts chromed in Mexico as cheaper than buying parts. He never said where he went though.

Justin


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 14 2010, 10:15 PM~17197291
> *DON'T KNOW WHAT SHIT PEOPLE ARE SAYING SO U CAN CALL ME FRANK AND WILL GOT MY # OR WE CAN TALK NEXT TIME WE SEE EACHOTHER
> *


NAW RAUL IT WAS ME THAT POSTED THAT I GAVE YOU A CALL ILL P.M YOU MY NUMBER HOMIE.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 14 2010, 11:05 PM~17198529
> *papagoo sux and fernando doesnt chrome he jus polishes but hes really good
> *



I was about to say the same....cheap isnt always good


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 12:27 AM~17198649
> *I was about to say the same....cheap isnt always good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 14 2010, 10:36 PM~17198307
> *anybody know of a good chrome shop here in phx that's not too pricey?
> *


streetlife customs 3141 n 31st ave phx.Az


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats true, I guess you generally get what you pay for. 

Off topic but do you guys ever have trouble finding people to work on old cars? I ask as have been contacting people through Craigslist for nearly a week now and as soon as they hear the cars from 66 even the garage guys and mobile mechanics suddenly start asking 70 per hour. Damn seems theyd be easier to fix not harder. :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Apr 14 2010, 11:33 PM~17198680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup fellas


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17198709
> *Thats true, I guess you generally get what you pay for.
> 
> Off topic but do you guys ever have trouble finding people to work on old cars? I ask as have been contacting people through Craigslist for nearly a week now and as soon as they hear the cars from 66 even the garage guys and mobile mechanics suddenly start asking 70 per hour. Damn seems theyd be easier to fix not harder.  :uh:
> *


we got a mechanic also


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2010, 10:40 PM~17198720
> *sup fellas
> *


Not much just watching the d-backs.................long ass game! :wow: 

Tied 7-7 extra ennings............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 14 2010, 11:41 PM~17198732
> *Not much just watching the d-backs.................long ass game! :wow:
> 
> Tied 7-7 extra ennings............
> *


dam, i need a tv here :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17198709
> *Thats true, I guess you generally get what you pay for.
> 
> Off topic but do you guys ever have trouble finding people to work on old cars? I ask as have been contacting people through Craigslist for nearly a week now and as soon as they hear the cars from 66 even the garage guys and mobile mechanics suddenly start asking 70 per hour. Damn seems theyd be easier to fix not harder.  :uh:
> *


wat u need done justin? i got a kick ass mechanic hit me up


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2010, 10:46 PM~17198748
> *dam, i need a tv here :biggrin:
> *


Mark Reynolds up to bat and we have runners on 1st and 2nd, 1out. top of the 11th.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Bases loaded!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

D-backs up 8-7................... :wow: bases loaded.................... :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

9-7 dbacks.................


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

d-backs win!!!!!!!! 9-7.

goodnite! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 14 2010, 11:50 PM~17198767
> *wat u need done justin? i got a kick ass mechanic hit me up
> *


Hello Cutty,

I live a long way from Mesa but it will be good to know the info for future use as plan to move to Mesa in June.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Apr 14 2010, 11:51 PM~17198772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Harry Carey :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 14 2010, 04:26 PM~17193615
> *THATS FUNNY THAT THEY TOOK THAT REPLY OFF MUST TOOK A HOLE LOT OF :tears:  :tears:  :tears: TO THE MEDEATOR. WHY DIDN TYOU TAKE OFF THE SHIT YOU PUT ON THERE MIKE SEE HOMIE ME AND FRANK DONT SIT THERE AND TALK SHIT IF YOU WIN BIG DEAL THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME . BUT DONT COME WITH ALL THIS NONCENTS ABOUT 70 INCH CAR WHEN TODO ORO WAS A 70 INCH CAR .  FOR YOU TO TAKE THE TODO ORO SHELL AND TRY TO BEAT THE BLACK REGAL WERE DOING SOMETHEING RITE! JUST BECAUSE THAT CUTTY OF RAULS WORKED A COUPLE OF TIMES THATS GOOD ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN SUPPOSLEY THAT T.O IS GONNA COME FOR THE REGAL . ITS GONNA TAKE MORE THEN SOME FLIM FLAM TO GET THEM INCHES AND THERES BEEN TO MANY HANDS IN THAT COOKIE JAR ! HOMIE "WE" NEVER TALK SHIT ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS AND IF RICK TALKS SHIT TO YOU YOU DEAL WITH HIS MOUTH BUT WHEN YOU SAY YOU GUYS THATS US SO WHAT? NO ONE SAID SHIT FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS WHEN YOUR CAR WAS PASSED FROM HAND TO HAND FROM TODD TO BIG JHON TO DARREL TO A COUPLE OF OTHIER SHOPS IN CALIFAS. BACK DOWN TO AZ AND ACOUPLE MORE HANDS NOW RAUL." IF THE TOP DAWGS COULDNT MAKE THAT CAR JUMP YOU THINK ITS GONNA KNOW"? IF ANYTHING RAUL SHOULD TAKE WILLY OUT FOR DINNER FOR SHOWING HIM HOW WE DO IT! THAT CUTTY WASENT DOING IT LIKE THAT. IT WAS STRUGGLEING FOR YEARS BUT KNOW IT WORKS SO BE HAPPY DONT TRY TO HATE ON OUR CLICK WERE IN L.A  AND ALL OVER I DONT SEE ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE EXCEPT FOR TODD AND IF I DO SEE ANYONE THERE SPECTATERS SO IT IS WHAT IT IS DAWG. SORRY MEDEATOR . :biggrin:
> *


WAT HAPPEN TO HOPPNG BN FUN & GAMES U GUYS TAKING THIS 2 SERIOUS CANT WE ALL MEXICAS GET ALONG


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2010, 09:26 PM~17197479
> *whats up homie
> *


tryin to get things done you know :biggrin: congrats on the first place win in guad homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 15 2010, 05:33 AM~17199500
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 12:40 AM~17199115
> *Ok Harry Carey :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: that was for you JACK since you said you did not have a TV. :uh:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2010, 11:24 PM~17198631
> *Sand1,
> 
> Thanks for the info man. I was wondering about Fernandos as read on the site he didnt have tanks but rather outsourced the work to another shop called concourse (that threads quite old though). On another forum someone tried to send me to that shop , Fernando's, for chrome also. How about Kerrs? Are they good? Visited show last month and a guy told me Kerrs did his belair bumpers. Out of curiosity though what shop do you recommend for chrome plating?
> ...


A friend told me that he took some chrome pieces to papago plating and that they left some type of scratches or smudges on the chrome that had just gotten done. and also they had his pieces for awhile and when he would call to check they would give him the run around on why they were not done. he told me of this place Metro Plating 480 969-1724. says they took care of him. it's in mesa. i know it's kind of out there but he says they did good quality work. hit them up on prices bro. i'm gonna hit them up soon to see about some chrome on my fleetwood.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17200584
> *A friend told me that he took some chrome pieces to papago plating and that they left some type of scratches or smudges on the chrome that had just gotten done. and also they had his pieces for awhile and when he would call to check they would give him the run around on why they were not done. he told me of this place Metro Plating 480 969-1724. says they took care of him. it's in mesa. i know it's kind of out there but he says they did good quality work. hit them up on prices bro. i'm gonna hit them up soon to see about some chrome on my fleetwood.... :thumbsup:
> *


Metro Does Good Chrome , Chucks A Good Person He Wont Give You Your Parts Back Until He's Satisfied







Heres Some Of is Work Done On My Bike Back Then


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

petes is plating again hes the best in az in my opinion jus took hella long to do it but i have his number ill post it as soon as i find it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17198709
> *Thats true, I guess you generally get what you pay for.
> 
> Off topic but do you guys ever have trouble finding people to work on old cars? I ask as have been contacting people through Craigslist for nearly a week now and as soon as they hear the cars from 66 even the garage guys and mobile mechanics suddenly start asking 70 per hour. Damn seems theyd be easier to fix not harder.  :uh:
> *


WHAT UP JUSTIN,,,, MAN I KNOW U WAY UP NORTHWEST,,,, MY HOMIE AT FERNANDOS ALIGNMENT LOVES OLD CARS,,,, HE DONT BULLSHIT, HE QUOTE U A PRICE, DO THE WORK AND GAURANTEE HIS WORK,,, JUS THAT HE'S AT 20ST AND ROOSEVELT IN PHOENIX......... GIVE HIM A CALL AND SEE WHAT COMES OF IT,,IF UR WILLING TO COME THIS FAR... I USED TO WORK WITH HIM I WAS A TOW TRUCK DRIVER...JUST TELL HIM ART LOKS SENT YA

FERNANDO...602-252-1987
ALIGNMENTS 
FULL UNDERCARRIDGE SUSPENSION
SOME MECHANIC WORK,,,MOSTLY OLDER VEHICLES...
HES A FAMILY MAN,,SO HE GOT TO FEED HIS KIDS,,SO HE AN HONEST CAT!


ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 15 2010, 12:08 AM~17198856
> *d-backs win!!!!!!!!  9-7.
> 
> goodnite! :biggrin:
> *



DAM ART BUCK FOR A SECOND THERE I WAS REACHIN FOR MY BEER,,, NEEDIN MUSTARD FOR MY HOT DOG AND EXTRA BUTTER FOR MY POPCORN,,,,, U SHOULD BE UP THERE IN THE ANNOUNCERS BOX :thumbsup: 

aRT :loco:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Apr 15 2010, 04:45 AM~17199263
> *WAT HAPPEN TO HOPPNG BN FUN & GAMES U GUYS TAKING THIS 2 SERIOUS CANT WE ALL MEXICAS GET ALONG
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO ThE HOMIE BEING ABLE TO RESPOND TO SOMEONES PUBLIC STATEMENTS?? EVEN THOUGH SOMETHING GOT ERASED DOESNT MEAN NOONE SEEN IT?


~~~~~~TEAM~~BLOW~~ME~~~~~~~


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 14 2010, 09:49 PM~17197805
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP RAUL? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 15 2010, 08:43 AM~17200444
> *tryin to get things done you know :biggrin: congrats on the first place win in guad homie
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2010, 09:31 AM~17200840
> *DAM ART BUCK FOR A SECOND THERE I WAS REACHIN FOR MY BEER,,, NEEDIN MUSTARD FOR MY HOT DOG AND EXTRA BUTTER FOR MY POPCORN,,,,, U SHOULD BE UP THERE IN THE ANNOUNCERS BOX :thumbsup:
> 
> aRT :loco:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Thanks man and Ill save the contact details as in June Ill be moving to the east side and will not be so far from all the shops, and from civilization in general. Out here though there isnt much of nothing to point the only store in our town still has a hitching post where people still tie up horses b4 going into the store. Only good is can have roosters out here and can drive fast since very few police. :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 01:40 AM~17199115
> *Ok Harry Carey :biggrin:
> *


 GUAT!!!???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: OGPLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 AM~17200730
> *Metro Does Good Chrome , Chucks A Good Person He Wont Give You Your Parts Back Until He's Satisfied
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bike.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17200584
> *A friend told me that he took some chrome pieces to papago plating and that they left some type of scratches or smudges on the chrome that had just gotten done. and also they had his pieces for awhile and when he would call to check they would give him the run around on why they were not done. he told me of this place Metro Plating 480 969-1724. says they took care of him. it's in mesa. i know it's kind of out there but he says they did good quality work. hit them up on prices bro. i'm gonna hit them up soon to see about some chrome on my fleetwood.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 15 2010, 09:58 AM~17201073
> *Nice Bike.
> *


thx bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 15 2010, 09:52 AM~17201018
> *Art,
> 
> Thanks man and Ill save the contact details as in June Ill be moving to the east side and will not be so far from all the shops, and from civilization in general.  Out here though there isnt much of nothing to point the only store in our town still has a hitching post where people still tie up horses b4 going into the store. Only good is can have roosters out here and can drive fast since very few police.  :biggrin:
> ...



YA MAN IM ALWAYS AT THE SHOP.... ON SATURDAYS I GO SHAKE THE SPOT AND GET MY HANDS DIRTY ,,WORK ON MY CARS,,,, HAVE A COLD ONE ,,, EAT,,, HOLLA AT THE GURLIES,,,, ,,,,AND BASICALLY WHAT HAPPENS AT THE SHOP STAYS AT THE SHOP!!!!

ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 01:40 AM~17199115
> *Ok Harry Carey :biggrin:
> *



DAMN JUST NEED THE GLASSES....... REMEMBER THEM BLACK RIMMED SPECAKKLES HE USED TO WEAR WITH THAT CHEESY ASS SUIT.....BUT HE COULD CALL A DAM GAME THOUGH,,,,,THRO HIM OUT UMP,,,,,,,,ART BUCKS AT THE PLATE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 AM~17200730
> *Metro Does Good Chrome , Chucks A Good Person He Wont Give You Your Parts Back Until He's Satisfied
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro......i'll give them a call then when i'm ready to get this going on my ride. thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 15 2010, 08:31 AM~17200840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: 

:cheesy:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 09:49 AM~17200992
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


chillin homie, you going to tucson on saturday?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17200584
> *A friend told me that he took some chrome pieces to papago plating and that they left some type of scratches or smudges on the chrome that had just gotten done. and also they had his pieces for awhile and when he would call to check they would give him the run around on why they were not done. he told me of this place Metro Plating 480 969-1724. says they took care of him. it's in mesa. i know it's kind of out there but he says they did good quality work. hit them up on prices bro. i'm gonna hit them up soon to see about some chrome on my fleetwood.... :thumbsup:
> *


i've heard good and bad things about papago but personally i haven't had any problems with them


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

http://allgamesradio.ning.com/video/mario-...-peach-sex-tape


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 10:52 AM~17201577
> *http://allgamesradio.ning.com/video/mario-...-peach-sex-tape
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:wave: whats up og az side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Apr 15 2010, 10:56 AM~17201611
> *:wave: whats up og az side
> *


  :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 09:55 AM~17201054
> *:wave: OGPLAYER :biggrin:
> *



What up? How you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 10:37 AM~17201453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: J2theCOCHINO STRIKES AGAIN!!!! :0 :0 NICE PICS BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 10:43 AM~17201518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: THAT IS A NICE BIG 'OL BU-DUNK-A-DUNK!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 15 2010, 10:48 AM~17201553
> *chillin homie, you going to tucson on saturday?
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS GOING??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 15 2010, 11:09 AM~17201727
> *What up? How you doing?  :biggrin:
> *


I AM CHILLIN :420: GETTIN READY FOR THIS SATURDAY :biggrin: GOIN TO TUCSON!! :h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 11:30 AM~17201921
> *:yes: :yes: :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS GOING??
> *


:yes: planing on it


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Apr 15 2010, 04:45 AM~17199263
> *WAT HAPPEN TO HOPPNG BN FUN & GAMES U GUYS TAKING THIS 2 SERIOUS CANT WE ALL MEXICAS GET ALONG
> *


lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 15 2010, 10:38 AM~17200894
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO ThE HOMIE BEING ABLE TO RESPOND TO SOMEONES PUBLIC STATEMENTS?? EVEN THOUGH SOMETHING GOT ERASED DOESNT MEAN NOONE SEEN IT?
> ~~~~~~TEAM~~BLOW~~ME~~~~~~~
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 11:35 AM~17201949
> *I AM CHILLIN :420: GETTIN READY FOR THIS SATURDAY :biggrin: GOIN TO TUCSON!! :h5:
> *



MAN I WANTED TO GO BUT MY NEFEWS GOT A BDAY PARTY ON SATURDAY....OH WELL THERE WILL ALWAYS BE A NEXT TIME....HOPE U GUYS HAVE A BALL AND DRIVE SAFE!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 10:43 AM~17201518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIX.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AZ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 15 2010, 01:10 PM~17202816
> *WHAT UP AZ?
> *



UNITY MIKE IN DA HEEZY!!!!!!

WHAT MY BRUDDA!!!  :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 11:35 AM~17201949
> *I AM CHILLIN :420: GETTIN READY FOR THIS SATURDAY :biggrin: GOIN TO TUCSON!! :h5:
> *



That's cool :biggrin: Damn wish i could go I am missing all these shows :angry: it sucks!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 11:27 AM~17201895
> *:wow: :wow: THAT IS A NICE BIG 'OL BU-DUNK-A-DUNK!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


i can say it in 2 words..............PHAT ASS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 08:44 AM~17200952
> *:wave: WHAT UP RAUL? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: que onda mando just got home from work now time 2 work in the garage :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 15 2010, 02:44 PM~17203710
> *i can say it in 2 words..............PHAT ASS!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 15 2010, 01:49 PM~17203764
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Apr 15 2010, 08:57 AM~17200545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: ...not a baseball fan then....I presume


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 09:53 AM~17201027
> * GUAT!!!???
> *



you too :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 15 2010, 03:02 PM~17203915
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssssup homies!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2010, 03:59 PM~17204438
> *Wasssssup homies!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17200584
> *A friend told me that he took some chrome pieces to papago plating and that they left some type of scratches or smudges on the chrome that had just gotten done. and also they had his pieces for awhile and when he would call to check they would give him the run around on why they were not done. he told me of this place Metro Plating 480 969-1724. says they took care of him. it's in mesa. i know it's kind of out there but he says they did good quality work. hit them up on prices bro. i'm gonna hit them up soon to see about some chrome on my fleetwood.... :thumbsup:
> *


Metro plating gets down great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6 (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: THANKS FOR THE INFO ON METRO PLATING,


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

17 members are celebrating their birthday today
bagogato(34), kline1(31), ARAB(22), Dreamin_Casually(24), K-Blaze(34), tillman313(22), NoCaddyLikeMine(32), Loco Low Tucson 520(23), San Jo 64 SS(25), JMIG118(30), jthiani(34), akajoker(35), twingirls(47), JESSES78CADDY(31)*, armando **martinez(29)*, 1dreamer3(18), Ruiz707(36) Happy Birthday Homie</span>


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 03:36 PM~17204215
> *you too :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17204889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! take me back to newborn infant jus got smacked on the as by the doctor hungry as fuck status!!!!! :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 04:48 PM~17204917
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit thick ass thursdays!!!!!! uda man j2thacochino :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 15 2010, 09:22 AM~17200758
> *petes is plating again hes the best in az in my opinion jus took hella long to do it but i have his number ill post it as soon as i find it
> *


PETE is a JOKE! I ONLY GO TO PETE'S FOR FISH N CHIPS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 15 2010, 05:36 PM~17205391
> *PETE is a JOKE! I ONLY GO TO PETE'S FOR FISH N CHIPS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

What up AZ.. :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Apr 15 2010, 03:59 PM~17204438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*PAPAGO DID GOOD ON MINE!*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2010, 06:46 PM~17206070
> *PAPAGO DID GOOD ON MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM BALLER STATUS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Ah Gato!!!!
Does this look familer?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>there work sucks ....very bad ... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: thats just my opion .....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 15 2010, 11:52 AM~17202085
> *:yes: planing on it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 03:36 PM~17204215
> *you too :uh:
> *


  I KNOW A MARY CAREY!!!! :biggrin: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 15 2010, 02:48 PM~17203745
> *:wave:  que onda mando just got home from work now time 2 work in the garage  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ORALE HOMIE! :biggrin: ARE YOU TAKING THE CUTTY TO TUCSON SATURDAY??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 02:12 PM~17204014
> *:uh:  :uh: ...not a baseball fan then....I presume
> *


:uh: :uh: What are you talking about? not a baseball fan?? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Apr 15 2010, 08:19 PM~17207163
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>there work sucks ....very bad ... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: thats just my opion .....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP BILLY? :wave: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 15 2010, 08:36 PM~17207357
> *:uh:  :uh: What are you talking about?  not a baseball fan?? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: YO ART I THINK THAT THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT IS GETTIN TO HIM!! :around: :around: :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 07:40 PM~17207405
> *:wow:  :wow: YO ART I THINK THAT THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT IS GETTIN TO HIM!!  :around:  :around:  :loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


I think it is the beard........ :roflmao: :werd: :loco: :rimshot:


----------



## marijuanjoe (Jan 28, 2010)

Que onda compita where the coronas at?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 15 2010, 08:44 PM~17207450
> *I think it is the beard........ :roflmao:  :werd:  :loco:  :rimshot:
> *


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: ALL TERMITE NEEDS IS A BOTTLE OF DOS XX AND HE IS COMPLETE!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Apr 15 2010, 09:02 PM~17207687
> *Que onda compita where the coronas at?
> *


 :nicoderm: I KNOW I KNOW!!! :biggrin: YOU, MIKEY AND JAKE DRANK THEM ALL AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marijuanjoe_@Apr 15 2010, 09:02 PM~17207687
> *Que onda compita where the coronas at?
> *


at the refrigetador homie,getting cold :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sixty-2 Rider_@Apr 15 2010, 11:39 AM~17201990
> *I Found this Scripture and wanted to share it..
> 
> .::USO CC - What Being in a Car Club is all About::.
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK AZ SIDE....WHO IS GOING TO TUCSON???? :biggrin: 
WHOEVER IS PLANNING ON ROLLING WITH THE CARAVAN
WE ARE MEETING AT THE LOVES GAS STAION ON WILD HORSE PASS
AT 8 AM SATURDAY!! 6 AM MEXICAN TIME!!!!
WE WILL ROLL OUT ABOUT 830 TO 9, DEPENDING ON WHO WE NEED TO WAIT FOR! NO LATER THEN 9 AM WE ROLL. 
CARAVAN TO TUCSONS REID PARK FOR THE PICNIC, SHOW N SHNE, HOP, FOOD, BEERS AND GOOD TIMES!
MY NUMBER IS 520-370-1071, IF YOU WANNA ROLL LET ME KNOW.
FROM WHAT I HEAR, WE HAVE AT LEAST 20 CARS CLAIMING TO BE GOING! :wow: 
SEE YOU SATURDAY!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17208389
> *OK AZ SIDE....WHO IS GOING TO TUCSON???? :biggrin:
> WHOEVER IS PLANNING ON ROLLING WITH THE CARAVAN
> WE ARE MEETING AT THE LOVES GAS STAION ON WILD HORSE PASS
> ...


I shall be there :biggrin: Gonna be a fun time


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 07:33 PM~17207332
> *:thumbsup: ORALE HOMIE!  :biggrin: ARE YOU TAKING THE CUTTY TO TUCSON SATURDAY??
> *


 :dunno: took the car 2 get touch up hopefully it gets done by tomorrow


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 15 2010, 08:31 PM~17207292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CORONA only


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17208444
> *:dunno: took the car 2 get touch up hopefully it gets done by tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0 ORALE RAUL! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17208389
> *OK AZ SIDE....WHO IS GOING TO TUCSON???? :biggrin:
> WHOEVER IS PLANNING ON ROLLING WITH THE CARAVAN
> WE ARE MEETING AT THE LOVES GAS STAION ON WILD HORSE PASS
> ...


 :biggrin: SEE YOU SATURDAY AL-MANDO!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17204889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEA FLORA'S THE SHIT HOMIE'S.... :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 15 2010, 05:36 PM~17205391
> *PETE is a JOKE! I ONLY GO TO PETE'S FOR FISH N CHIPS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2010, 10:15 AM~17201251
> *YA MAN IM ALWAYS AT THE SHOP.... ON SATURDAYS I GO SHAKE THE SPOT AND GET MY HANDS DIRTY ,,WORK ON MY CARS,,,, HAVE A COLD ONE ,,, EAT,,, HOLLA AT THE GURLIES,,,, ,,,,AND BASICALLY WHAT HAPPENS AT THE SHOP STAYS AT THE SHOP!!!!
> 
> ART :loco:
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A KICK ASS JOB HOMEBOY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 15 2010, 08:43 AM~17200444
> *tryin to get things done you know :biggrin: congrats on the first place win in guad homie
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 15 2010, 08:57 AM~17200545
> *:twak: that was for you JACK since you  said you did not have a TV. :uh:
> *


some people just aint happy!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 15 2010, 05:36 PM~17205391
> *PETE is a JOKE! I ONLY GO TO PETE'S FOR FISH N CHIPS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 16 2010, 12:40 AM~17209656
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homeboy???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 16 2010, 01:50 AM~17209695
> *whats up homeboy???
> *


:wow: You already know... :420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 16 2010, 01:48 AM~17209828
> *:wow: You already know... :420:
> *


sup homie! At least somebody else is awake :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 16 2010, 02:52 AM~17209837
> *sup homie! At least somebody else is awake :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 16 2010, 02:36 AM~17209909
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Found this Online.

Manufacturas y Acabados de Metales • Juan Monrreal • 5 De Febrero # 525 Col. Esperanza • Nogales, Sonora, Mexico • 631-31-3-89-86 - Contact us for chrome plating service.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2010, 01:16 PM~17202868
> *UNITY MIKE IN DA HEEZY!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT MY BRUDDA!!!   :wave:
> *


Layin' Low homie! What up with you?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks OGizzle!!! Gonna be a good time, you know Mando will take pics for the AZ Side!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 15 2010, 10:43 AM~17201518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaammmmnnn, you can get lost in that ass!!!.... :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics mike!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 08:38 PM~17207380
> *:0  :0  :0 WHAT UP BILLY?  :wave: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?
> *


nothing much just doing my thing with the elco doing more shit u know ...how u been ??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2010, 08:40 PM~17207405
> *:wow:  :wow: YO ART I THINK THAT THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT IS GETTIN TO HIM!!  :around:  :around:  :loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


i worked graveyard for a year,,,,,7 years ago and i stil aint rite

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SHCmjWqEJDo"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SHCmjWqEJDo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 16 2010, 12:13 AM~17209582
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A KICK ASS JOB HOMEBOY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




shit homie.....thats just on saturday,,, when i worked there everyday,,,,I WAS GETTING PAID!!!!!

NOW I JUST GO TO HELP...BRING IN THE CASH FOR THE SHOP, WHEN HE IS BZ ON ANOTHER JOB AND A BRAKE JOB OR WATER PUMP, RADIATOR,,,OR SUMTHING HE KNOWS I HAVE THE SKILLS TO DO ,,I ASK HIM PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZEEE CAN I DO IT.... AND THEN HE PAYS ME IN BUD LITES...... :wow: 

:twak: MY UNCLE WAS A AWSEOME MECANIC,,,ITS IN MY BLOOD,,,, AND HE STILL TURNS THAT SOCKET IN HEAVEN THREW MY HANDS! :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 16 2010, 05:46 AM~17210301
> *Layin' Low homie! What up with you?
> *


*nADA CARNAL JUS SIT HERE EATIN THIS BOMB ASS BREAKFAST BURRITO FROM TACOS DEL CAMPO ON VANBUREN,,,THERE ONLY 2$,,,SO I GET FOR EVERYBODY HERE AT WORK,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS JUS ME AND MY CARNALITO...! HAPPY FRIDAY AZSIDE!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Apr 16 2010, 09:35 AM~17211888
> *nothing much just doing my thing with the elco doing more shit u know ...how u been ??
> *


 :biggrin: I HAVE BEEN CHILLIN TOO HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP O.G. AZ SIDE!!! :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER<<<<<<<<<<<<<WHAT UP PARTY PEOPLE......... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


ART :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 16 2010, 11:05 AM~17212608
> *:wave: WHAT UP O.G. AZ SIDE!!!  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>

QVO !!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 16 2010, 12:10 PM~17213095
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER<<<<<<<<<<<<<WHAT UP PARTY PEOPLE......... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ART :loco:
> *


whats up homie....


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up anyone want to roll out to this again i will be out there :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 16 2010, 12:10 PM~17213095
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER<<<<<<<<<<<<<WHAT UP PARTY PEOPLE......... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ART :loco:
> *



 What up Art Loks?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *WHAT UP AZ SIDE.......ITS FRIDAY.......TONITE IT WILL BE FRIDAY NITE,,,,,,AND IM WONDERIN,,HAVENT BEEN TO LONG WONGS IN AWILE......BUT I HEARD 35TH AVE AND NORTHEN AT THE FILIBERTOS IS SUPPOSED TO BE POPPIN,,, LOT OF HOT RODS,,,,,,SO IF ANY OF THE AZ SIDE FAMILY WANNA GO SHOW THEM WHAT A BEAUTIFUL RIDE IS NEXT TO THERE nice RIDES,,,,LETS DO IT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ART :loco:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 12:36 PM~17213276
> *  What up Art Loks?
> *


 :twak: im at work cant you tell?? :twak:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





hi O.G. :wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Apr 16 2010, 12:17 PM~17213134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IDENTITY CC..... will be there....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey i just found this in our arkives (is that have you spell it).
Lets not forget the homie's up North..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 16 2010, 01:01 PM~17213465
> *Here is another!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://inlinethumb27.webshots.com/47066/2811123040105578505S600x600Q85.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AZ SIDE, IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL TO TUCSON AND NEEDS A RIDE, LET ME KNOW. ME AND MANDO HAVE SHOTGUN ROOM IN THE TRUCKS.
DONT WANT TO LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17213613
> *Here is another!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://inlinethumb27.webshots.com/47066/2811123040105578505S600x600Q85.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Wat up OG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 16 2010, 01:59 PM~17213902
> *AZ SIDE, IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL TO TUCSON AND NEEDS A RIDE, LET ME KNOW. ME AND MANDO HAVE SHOTGUN ROOM IN THE TRUCKS.
> DONT WANT TO LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND! :biggrin:
> *


Be safe on ur trip homie......


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up O.G AZ side :wave: :wave:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up smiley :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up MC83 :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 16 2010, 02:18 PM~17214021
> *what up MC83 :wave:
> *




yyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 16 2010, 02:26 PM~17214098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   :boink: :boink:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 16 2010, 10:35 AM~17212362
> *:wow:  :wow:
> shit homie.....thats just on saturday,,, when i worked there everyday,,,,I WAS GETTING PAID!!!!!
> 
> ...


NIIIIIICCCEEEEE!!!!!.............................(YOU HIRING)....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 16 2010, 02:00 PM~17213905
> *Wat up OG!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm good :biggrin: I know this is the same day as unity picinic but it's all about the love of lowriding Que-No? I know the homie big ben will understand!! :biggrin:
Sucks I might not make it to either one but everyone have fun!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 16 2010, 08:35 AM~17211378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!... :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 16 2010, 02:26 PM~17214098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 Mmmmmmmmmmmm........ :naughty: NOW I AM HUNGRY!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17214160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: NICE PICS YOU COCHINO!!!! :thumbsup: :ugh: EXCEPT FOR THE CARTOON PICS!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 16 2010, 03:29 PM~17214625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: WHAT UP MIKEY? :wave: hno: CANT WAIT HOMIE! hno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 16 2010, 03:31 PM~17214646
> *:thumbsup: WHAT UP MIKEY? :wave: hno: CANT WAIT HOMIE! hno:
> *


What up big dog! I can't wait either.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 16 2010, 03:29 PM~17214625
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

WHAT HAPPENED TO INFERNO (DA SILVER AND ORANGE BOMB)I HAVEN'T SEEN IT AT ANY SHOWS LATELY.JUST CURIOUS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan :biggrin: :wave: What up Gato?*


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 16 2010, 07:35 AM~17211378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE PICS MIKE


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17216640
> *:wow: NICE PICS MIKE
> *


 :wow: :wow: car looks real good Raul!!.. :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 16 2010, 03:29 PM~17214626
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS YOU COCHINO!!!! :thumbsup: :ugh: EXCEPT FOR THE CARTOON PICS!!! :nono: :nono:
> *


the cartoons lmfao homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17216659
> *:wow:  :wow: car looks real good Raul!!.. :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS RAY


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17213613
> *FREE BEER, RIBS, BEER, CHICKEN, BEER, CARNE ASADA, BEER, HOT DOGS, BEER, HAMBURGERS, BEER, BRINCA BRINCA, BEER, DJ, AND DID I SAY BEER????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Who ever is cruising down to Tucson . Looks as if we will be meeting up at the LOVES fuel station at WildHorse Pass and I-10. It is on the Eastside of the 10 . meeting up at 8 and rolling out by 8:30-9:00 am . Lets have a real GOOD time and a SAFE trip  .Hope to see you guys out there


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 16 2010, 03:25 PM~17214584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait for this one :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 16 2010, 08:10 PM~17216857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Apr 16 2010, 02:23 PM~17214079
> *yyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO SERGIO!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17217231
> *Who ever is cruising down to Tucson . Looks as if we will be meeting up at the LOVES fuel station at WildHorse Pass and I-10. It is on the Eastside of the 10 . meeting up at 8 and rolling out by 8:30-9:00 am . Lets have a real GOOD time and a SAFE trip   .Hope to see you guys out there
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 16 2010, 04:37 PM~17215246
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: 'SUP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 16 2010, 09:30 PM~17217527
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up homie 

just getting ready to go to work......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 16 2010, 09:31 PM~17217539
> *what up homie
> 
> just getting ready to go to work......
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 16 2010, 09:33 PM~17217563
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :biggrin:
> *


yup, I'm out homie. Time to make some dough. 

See you in the morning


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 16 2010, 01:01 PM~17213911
> *Be safe on ur trip homie......
> *


Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate that!!! No **** tho!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 16 2010, 07:10 PM~17216857
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> FREE BEER, RIBS, BEER, CHICKEN, BEER, CARNE ASADA, BEER, HOT DOGS, BEER, HAMBURGERS, BEER, BRINCA BRINCA, BEER, DJ, AND DID I SAY BEER????
> 
> ...


What I tell You OG!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17217570
> *yup, I'm out homie. Time to make some dough.
> 
> See you in the morning
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17217231
> *Who ever is cruising down to Tucson . Looks as if we will be meeting up at the LOVES fuel station at WildHorse Pass and I-10. It is on the Eastside of the 10 . meeting up at 8 and rolling out by 8:30-9:00 am . Lets have a real GOOD time and a SAFE trip   .Hope to see you guys out there
> *



We are ready! Justin are you taking the breakfast burritos????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW.........

STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
3141 N 31ST AVE

FOR ALL YOUR SUSPENSION, HYDRAULICS, CHROME, MECHANIC, AND STEREO NEEDS!!!

 

PM ME FOR PRICE INQUIRIES OR INFO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 16 2010, 08:10 PM~17216857
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> FREE BEER, RIBS, BEER, CHICKEN, BEER, CARNE ASADA, BEER, HOT DOGS, BEER, HAMBURGERS, BEER, BRINCA BRINCA, BEER, DJ, AND DID I SAY BEER????
> 
> ...


 :angry: Be nice BEN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 16 2010, 09:41 PM~17217627
> *What I tell You OG!!!!
> *



:angry: everyone talks about club unity huh I guess it's all talk then huh!! Well wish you guys (IDENTITY CAR CLUB) all the best at FUEGOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 10:21 PM~17217987
> *:angry:  everyone talks about club unity huh I guess it's all talk then huh!! Well wish you guys (IDENTITY CAR CLUB) all the best at FUEGOS!!! :biggrin:
> *


If you say Club Unity....
You have to owe Mike a beer LOL!!!!!
So we changed it to:

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 16 2010, 10:43 PM~17218151
> *If you say Club Unity....
> You have to owe Mike a beer LOL!!!!!
> So we changed it to:
> ...


hahahahahahaha ok who ever mike is :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17216640
> *:wow: NICE PICS MIKE
> *


75inches and you say your doing 85 you better ask your friends to tell you the truth look at the line and you tell me where its at but you said it has a meeeeannnnnnn flexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx that dont look like a meeeeeean fleeeeeex to mee !hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 16 2010, 08:36 AM~17211382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chalio now do you belive me that your red peice of crap car is not doing no 75 inches you better go back to the drawing board if you wanna beat this single pump bitch idont wanna hear know more crying from you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 16 2010, 08:35 AM~17211378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raul this is the single pump king talking iwant you to look 4 your self hope fully the picture is big enough if you need some glasses please borrow some from 1 of your good friends because the camera does not lie now please stay the LOOK at the front of the tire this time dont look at the back so now you know that the yellow single pump KING is still the CHAMP :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Any homies coming down for this? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17208389
> *OK AZ SIDE....WHO IS GOING TO TUCSON???? :biggrin:
> WHOEVER IS PLANNING ON ROLLING WITH THE CARAVAN
> WE ARE MEETING AT THE LOVES GAS STAION ON WILD HORSE PASS
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 17 2010, 02:51 AM~17219222
> *
> *


What time you get off Termite? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 16 2010, 11:42 PM~17218659
> *chalio now do you belive me that your red peice of crap car is not doing no 75 inches you better go back to the drawing board if you wanna beat this single pump bitch idont wanna hear know more crying from you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 16 2010, 11:46 PM~17218682
> *raul this is the single pump king talking iwant you to look 4 your self hope fully the picture is big enough if you need some glasses please borrow some from 1 of your good friends because the camera does not lie now please stay the LOOK at the front of the tire this time dont look at the back so now you know that the yellow single pump KING is still the CHAMP  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 16 2010, 11:36 PM~17218617
> *75inches and you say your doing 85 you better ask your friends to tell you the truth look at the line and you tell me where its at but you said it has a meeeeannnnnnn flexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx that dont look like a meeeeeean fleeeeeex to mee !hahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF ITS THE WORD ON THE STREET THAT THE PINK CUTTY IS DOING 80-85 N CHALIOS RED CUTTY IS DOING 75+ I GOT A COUPLE HUNDRED ON THE YELLOW REGAL WHO EVER WANTS TO BET WHEN ALL 3 MEET UP AGAIN! ANY TAKERS HIT ME UP ON A PM


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 17 2010, 01:57 AM~17219236
> *What time you get off Termite?  :biggrin:
> *


today at 5:30AM

Been going in at 9PM-9AM......  


you?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 17 2010, 03:15 AM~17219257
> *today at 5:30AM
> 
> Been going in at 9PM-9AM......
> ...


4:30 :banghead:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 17 2010, 02:24 AM~17219269
> *4:30 :banghead:
> *


5:30 is cool, can go get some CORONAS for the ice chest and head straight to Tucson :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS CRAKIN FRED.........


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

wat up mike :wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

you going to tucson


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 17 2010, 02:31 AM~17219287
> *you going to tucson
> *


IM HERE ALREADY.......FUKIN AROUND WITH THESE HOES


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17208389
> *OK AZ SIDE....WHO IS GOING TO TUCSON???? :biggrin:
> WHOEVER IS PLANNING ON ROLLING WITH THE CARAVAN
> WE ARE MEETING AT THE LOVES GAS STAION ON WILD HORSE PASS
> ...



WHAT UP LUNA COUNT ME IN :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 17 2010, 03:26 AM~17219274
> *5:30 is cool, can go get some CORONAS for the ice chest and head straight to Tucson :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

got the cars loaded up and ready to roll! See everyone at loves!!!!! gonna be a good day in T-TOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 16 2010, 08:10 PM~17216857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im the drunk guy! By the beer!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17217467
> *are you gonna have beer?  :biggrin:
> 
> *


why yes we are!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 16 2010, 09:41 PM~17217627
> *What I tell You OG!!!!
> *


whats going on Mr. Al Luna??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 10:17 PM~17217954
> *:angry:  Be nice BEN!!!
> *


i'm always nice O.G. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 10:21 PM~17217987
> *:angry:  everyone talks about club unity huh I guess it's all talk then huh!! Well wish you guys (IDENTITY CAR CLUB) all the best at FUEGOS!!! :biggrin:
> *


it is all about all the clubs getting together and being united O.G., the thing is that our flyer for our picnic was posted like a month before the fuego's thing and i was thinking every club would back us up like we back everyone else up..... it's not a problem i'm just busting Al's old balls (no ****) good luck at the Fuego's and wish us good luck on our picnic!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 17 2010, 06:49 AM~17219708
> *got the cars loaded up and ready to roll! See everyone at loves!!!!! gonna be a good day in T-TOWN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


have a safe trip guys!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17219856
> *
> Ben is nice. Try to throw a bbq with only corn tortillas. Then you will see bens dark side. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 07:48 AM~17219952
> *it is all about all the clubs getting together and being united O.G., the thing is that our flyer for our picnic was posted like a month before the fuego's thing and i was thinking every club would back us up like we back everyone else up..... it's not a problem i'm just busting Al's old balls (no ****)  good luck at the Fuego's and wish us good luck on our picnic!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD POINT BIG BEN......I WAS A LIL BOGGLED ON HOW THOSE TWO EVENTS GOT SCHEDULED ON THE SAME DAY! :biggrin: SPIRIT WILL BE REPPING AT THE PARK BRO.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 17 2010, 02:30 AM~17219286
> *wat up mike :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 17 2010, 02:31 AM~17219287
> *you going to tucson
> *


YES


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Heading out to tucson


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 07:48 AM~17219952
> *it is all about all the clubs getting together and being united O.G., the thing is that our flyer for our picnic was posted like a month before the fuego's thing and i was thinking every club would back us up like we back everyone else up..... it's not a problem i'm just busting Al's old balls (no ****)  good luck at the Fuego's and wish us good luck on our picnic!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEW IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE YOU GUYS BETTER HAVE ENOUGH BEER FOR ALL OUR BORRACHOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 17 2010, 08:37 AM~17220211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD AZ SIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 17 2010, 08:00 AM~17220008
> *GOOD POINT BIG BEN......I WAS A LIL BOGGLED ON HOW THOSE TWO EVENTS GOT SCHEDULED ON THE SAME DAY!  :biggrin: SPIRIT WILL BE REPPING AT THE PARK BRO.
> *


thanks homie, glad to have you guys there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 17 2010, 08:37 AM~17220211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homies, looking good!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Apr 17 2010, 08:44 AM~17220244
> *NEW IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE YOU GUYS BETTER HAVE ENOUGH BEER FOR ALL OUR BORRACHOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho homie!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 17 2010, 08:37 AM~17220211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup az?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17220748
> *thanks homie, glad to have you guys there
> *


:biggrin: I WILL BE THERE TOO HOMIE!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 17 2010, 10:02 AM~17220799
> *:biggrin: I WILL BE THERE TOO HOMIE!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ku i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 17 2010, 07:48 AM~17219952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIME TO GET FADED HOMIE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 17 2010, 10:14 AM~17220872
> *
> WE WILL HOMIE! WE NEED SOME GOOD BORRACHOS TO HELP US WITH THE BEER! KEEP THE UNITY BORRACHOS FROM GETTING TO FUCKED UP! TO KEEP JOE FROM STRIPPIN AND LAYIN ON THE TABLE! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 10:12 AM~17220864
> *ku i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP BEN! "NO FLOUR! NO FLOUR! WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN SHIT IS THIS!"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 17 2010, 10:17 AM~17220904
> *WHAT UP BEN! "NO FLOUR! NO FLOUR! WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN SHIT IS THIS!"
> *


jajaja, you member huh!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 10:17 AM~17220910
> *jajaja, you member huh!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS THE FIRST TEMPER TAMTRUM I SEEN A MAN THROW OVER TORTILAS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

lo que está pasando Pitirijas?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17219856
> *The best type or beer. Free Beer :biggrin:
> Please come help me, jake, and joe fight agianst alcohol poisoning this year.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 17 2010, 07:46 AM~17219939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you are saying Good Luck With Your Picnic Too.. Like George Lopez would say save me a plate :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 16 2010, 03:29 PM~17214625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is gonna be down the street from my house. count me in.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Apr 17 2010, 11:12 AM~17221254
> *damn this is gonna be down the street from my house. count me in.
> *


bring a empty stomache! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

it is all about all the clubs getting together and being united O.G., the thing is that our flyer for our picnic was posted like a month before the fuego's thing and i was thinking every club would back us up like we back everyone else up..... it's not a problem i'm just busting Al's old balls (no ****) good luck at the Fuego's and wish us good luck on our picnic!!!!!!!!

x1,000 for everything except the Al thing....Al's cool No ****!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Apr 17 2010, 11:12 AM~17221254
> *damn this is gonna be down the street from my house. count me in.
> *


YUP YUP IN THE HOOD


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 17 2010, 08:00 AM~17220008
> *GOOD POINT BIG BEN......I WAS A LIL BOGGLED ON HOW THOSE TWO EVENTS GOT SCHEDULED ON THE SAME DAY!  :biggrin: SPIRIT WILL BE REPPING AT THE PARK BRO.
> *


yup,we'll be there fo sure....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17219856
> *The best type or beer. Free Beer :biggrin:
> Please come help me, jake, and joe fight agianst alcohol poisoning this year.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*BRING EM BACK LOW AND SLOW!!!! AND SAFE GENTE!!!!!! *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 17 2010, 08:00 AM~17220008
> *GOOD POINT BIG BEN......I WAS A LIL BOGGLED ON HOW THOSE TWO EVENTS GOT SCHEDULED ON THE SAME DAY!  :biggrin: SPIRIT WILL BE REPPING AT THE PARK BRO.
> *


YA I WAS WONDERIN,,,,,,,, SAME DAY HHMMMMM???? WHAT HAPPENED???? MY NEXT THOUGHT WAS OH WELL GOTTA GET GAS!!!!! BEN WE GO WAY BACK AND WANT TO ENJOY A COOL PICNIC,,, AND AL,,,, FUEGOS IS DOPE..AND GOT MADD RESPECTO FOR IDENTIY TOO..... SO EITHER WAY,,,,, STILL CLUBS UNITED!!!!! OK MAYBE A GANG OF PICS POSTED UP OF BOTH AFTER THEY HAPPEN FOR THE AZ SIDE THAT WAS AT ONE AND CUDNT MAKE THE OTHER.........QUE NO??

ART :loco:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

wheres everbody at :dunno:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

*
$500.00 CAR HOP @ JAGUAR'S GOLD CLUB 1902 N. BLACK CANYON HWY. I-17 NORTH OF MCDOWELL ALL CARS AND VENDORS MOVE IN @ 400PM GATES CLOSE @ 545PM SHARP FREE CAR SHOW WE WILL BE JUDGING CARS FOR THE 2011 AZ LOWRIDERS CALENDAR BY KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HOLLA @ ME FOR INFO OR TO LOCK IN SPOTS MC BENER ONE 6023503326
















*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FUCK IT AZ! EVERY ONE KNOWS ME AND AL ARE DRINKING BUDS! IM GOING TO SAY THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW WHILE THIS THE FUCKIN BUD IS IN ME! I WISH THIS SHIT WAS NOT GOING DOWN AT THE SAME TIME! BUT IT IS! UNITY FEELS SOMES TOES BEING STEPED ON! IDENTITY IN GETING THERE GENTES BACK! WE ARE DOING ARE THING! I DONT KNOW! MY I SHOULD WAIT TILL IM SOBER TO SPEAK MY MIND! I ALWAYS SAY STUPID SHIT! AL AND ERNIE! LETS DO IT BIG! ITS CINCO DE MAYO! MEXICANS DAY! LETS DO IT TOGETHER! UNITY! IDENTITY! lets show az unity! If not fuck it! It could be like that!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 17 2010, 10:32 PM~17225232
> *FUCK IT AZ! EVERY ONE KNOWS ME AND AL ARE DRINKING BUDS! IM GOING TO SAY THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW WHILE THIS THE FUCKIN BUD IS IN ME! I WISH THIS SHIT WAS NOT GOING DOWN AT THE SAME TIME! BUT IT IS! UNITY FEELS SOMES TOES BEING STEPED ON! IDENTITY IN GETING THERE GENTES BACK! WE ARE DOING ARE THING! I DONT KNOW! MY I SHOULD WAIT TILL IM SOBER TO SPEAK MY MIND! I ALWAYS SAY STUPID SHIT! AL AND ERNIE! LETS DO IT BIG! ITS CINCO DE MAYO! MEXICANS DAY! LETS DO IT TOGETHER! UNITY! IDENTITY! lets show az unity! If not fuck it! It could be like that!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

im drunik


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

see you homies at da park bad ass picnic


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Apr 17 2010, 10:57 PM~17225418
> *see you homies at da park bad ass picnic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 09:58 AM~17220766
> *fo sho homie!!!!!
> *


don't worry ben he only needs 2.5 beers and pitirijas 1.5 beers lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Apr 17 2010, 10:32 PM~17225232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinchi borracho baboso!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 18 2010, 01:48 AM~17225859
> *don't worry ben he only needs 2.5 beers and pitirijas 1.5 beers lol :biggrin:
> *


then thay are nalgas aguadas!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Apr 17 2010, 10:57 PM~17225418
> *see you homies at da park bad ass picnic
> *


yes sir!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2010, 01:52 AM~17225866
> *then thay are nalgas aguadas!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mando (nalgas aguadas)


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 17 2010, 07:48 AM~17219952
> *it is all about all the clubs getting together and being united O.G., the thing is that our flyer for our picnic was posted like a month before the fuego's thing and i was thinking every club would back us up like we back everyone else up..... it's not a problem i'm just busting Al's old balls (no ****)  good luck at the Fuego's and wish us good luck on our picnic!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I want everyone to know we promised Diego back in Jan (when we threw our show) that we would do the cinco de mayo show with him. Everyone knows he has the show every year! We (Identity) had no control over the flyer and promotion of the event. When the Unity flyer dropped we (Identity) felt like shit cuz we never wanted to step on toes! Understand that we are just helping fuegos out on this event since they helped us out with our show!


IDENTITY CC AND MYSELF will be there to support UNITY CC with their event!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17213613
> *Here is another!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://inlinethumb27.webshots.com/47066/2811123040105578505S600x600Q85.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 18 2010, 02:05 AM~17225888
> *sup mando (nalgas aguadas)
> *


 :ugh: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

where are all the tucson pics?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Az side


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 18 2010, 09:09 AM~17227118
> *where are all the tucson pics?
> *


working on them. ill post them up in my thread later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2010, 09:13 AM~17227144
> *working on them. ill post them up in my thread later :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


work faster !!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2010, 09:13 AM~17227144
> *working on them. ill post them up in my thread later :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 18 2010, 10:10 AM~17227124
> *Qvo Az side
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 18 2010, 09:16 AM~17227166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC CAR CLUB SOCAL REPPIN IN TUCSON!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ILL LET HOMIE EDGAR POST THE PICS THIS TIME! GOOD SHOTS HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 18 2010, 09:41 AM~17227313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOS PAISAS DE LA N.I. REPPING IN TUCSON


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 :loco: :drama:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dropnstylez (Mar 7, 2010)

had a great time at the park, been out of the lows for a long time and just started another one and needed some motivation. Saw a few old friends too, thanks guys.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17227124
> *Qvo Az side
> *


Wat up Gato!
I got this from another Sonic in AJ!
Of coarse i Photoshop it!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Apr 18 2010, 06:48 AM~17226420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:wave: What up Knightstalker?


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot! Las Vegas
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

gcvMQpSAspo&hl


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: NICE PICS FROM TUCSON PICNIC HOMIE (97TownCar)!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Apr 17 2010, 09:32 PM~17225232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN, MIKEY WAS DRUNK TYPING! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Apr 18 2010, 01:29 PM~17228624
> *DAMN, MIKEY WAS DRUNK TYPING! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP NETO? :wave: READY FOR MAY 2ND HOMIE?? hno: hno: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics from Tucson...had a good time down there


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 18 2010, 02:44 PM~17229037
> *nice pics from Tucson...had a good time down there
> *


YUP TEAM BLOW ME HAD A AWESUM TIME DOWN THERE ALSO! WE PUT IT *DOWN*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FOR ALL THEM PEOPLE THAT WAS TALKING BOUT RICKS CAR YESTERDAY TAKE ME UP ON THE BET......SAVE UP UR CHANGE AND WHEN YOU GOT ENUFF PM ME!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IF ITS THE WORD ON THE STREET THAT THE PINK CUTTY IS DOING 80-85 N CHALIOS RED CUTTY IS DOING 75+ I GOT A COUPLE HUNDRED ON THE YELLOW REGAL WHO EVER WANTS TO BET WHEN ALL 3 MEET UP AGAIN! ANY TAKERS HIT ME UP ON A PM


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Apr 18 2010, 03:08 PM~17229187
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMMIE DOESNT IT SAY RED

chalio now do you belive me that your red peice of crap car is not doing no 75 inches you better go back to the drawing board if you wanna beat this single pump bitch idont wanna hear know more crying from you.


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2010, 03:12 PM~17229207
> *NAH HOMMIE DOESNT IT SAY RED
> 
> chalio now do you belive me that your red peice of crap car is not doing no 75 inches you better go back to the drawing board if you wanna beat this single pump bitch idont wanna hear know more crying from you.
> *


im color blind then lol....... my bad....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 18 2010, 11:21 AM~17227941
> *Wat up Gato!
> I got this from another Sonic in AJ!
> Of coarse i Photoshop it!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 18 2010, 01:15 PM~17228551
> *What up Gato? :biggrin:
> :wave: What up Knightstalker?
> *


Qvo playa are you ready for fuegos


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS IS GONNA BE THE SHIT NETO!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17229296
> *Qvo playa are you ready for fuegos
> *



Naw homie still out of commision :angry: I hate it missing all these shows!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up abraham agarraste la flyer


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 18 2010, 04:56 PM~17229781
> *What's up abraham agarraste la flyer
> *


IM WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW POSTING UP PICTURES FROM TODAYS CAR WASH FIRST


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

HERE YOU GO KITTY


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2010, 03:06 PM~17229174
> *FOR ALL THEM PEOPLE THAT WAS TALKING BOUT RICKS CAR YESTERDAY TAKE ME UP ON THE BET......SAVE UP UR CHANGE AND WHEN YOU GOT ENUFF PM ME!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

The Tucson show was awesome. Steady Dippin had a great time!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Apr 18 2010, 05:14 PM~17229908
> *HERE YOU GO KITTY
> 
> 
> ...



What was the car wash for?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 18 2010, 12:45 PM~17228696
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT UP NETO?  :wave: READY FOR MAY 2ND HOMIE??  hno:  hno:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



AS READY AS I'M GONNA BE HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2010, 02:32 PM~17229315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH, CANT WAIT MIKE!! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT TO AZ SIDE FROM TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE ALWAYS LOVE TUCSON, GREAT FOOD, COLD BREWS, NICE VIEWS, ETC 

TEAM BLOW ME ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 18 2010, 09:45 PM~17233058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 18 2010, 09:29 PM~17232883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*glad everybody that went to tucson,came back safe and sound!!! thx for the pix!!! u all are da shizzznit!!


Art Loks! :loco:*


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 18 2010, 10:10 PM~17233356
> *
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :boink:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17233136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND IT'S OFFICAL!!!!
JUST GOT THE WORD FROM NETO!!!!
UNITY IS IN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2010, 04:07 AM~17226064
> *I want everyone to know we promised Diego back in Jan (when we threw our show) that we would do the cinco de mayo show with him. Everyone knows he has the show every year! We (Identity) had no control over the flyer and promotion of the event. When the Unity flyer dropped we (Identity) felt like shit cuz we never wanted to step on toes! Understand that we are just helping fuegos out on this event since they helped us out with our show!
> IDENTITY CC AND MYSELF will be there to support UNITY CC with their event!
> *


thanks homie, bring your camera too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: JEN IN PHX


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Apr 18 2010, 01:29 PM~17228624
> *DAMN, MIKEY WAS DRUNK TYPING! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2010, 03:01 PM~17229145
> *YUP TEAM BLOW ME HAD A AWESUM TIME DOWN THERE ALSO! WE PUT IT DOWN
> *


looking good out there homies!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 18 2010, 04:18 PM~17229580
> *Naw homie still out of commision  :angry: I hate it missing all these shows!!
> *


i'm goiong to have to pick you up and bring you to the picnic!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Apr 18 2010, 05:14 PM~17229908
> *HERE YOU GO KITTY
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 18 2010, 06:44 PM~17230667
> *What was the car wash for?
> *


an old lady with cancer!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ANYBODY GOTS PIC'S FROM THE "HEELS & WHEELS SHOW"? :happysad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: Was a real good weekend! The Tucson trip was a good time! Thanks to all the Riders and families that rolled out! 
The Heels and Wheels gig was cool too! lots of different style of cars and bikes!!
That Hearse was badass!!! Thanks Bener 1 for the show!
Good hangin out with everyone! Beers were cold too all weekend!! :cheesy: 
Til next weekend.............


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 19 2010, 12:15 AM~17233852
> *:boink:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


YOU LIKE THAT ONE B.R.??? :biggrin: :0


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

richie !!!!


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

how do you add pictures ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 AM~17236229
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP TERMITE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 19 2010, 08:55 AM~17235906
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 07:40 AM~17235296
> *Sup AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin: Was a real good weekend! The Tucson trip was a good time! Thanks to all the Riders and families that rolled out!
> The Heels and Wheels gig was cool too! lots of different style of cars and bikes!!
> That Hearse was badass!!! Thanks Bener 1 for the show!
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 19 2010, 12:04 AM~17234102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh cool was just asking!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2010, 10:46 AM~17236855
> *:biggrin: 'SUP TERMITE!!
> *


working homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>In a theatre near you......[/i]


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

name 1 theater in AZ?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 19 2010, 12:02 PM~17237451
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>In a theatre near you......[/i]
> *


new on dvd?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Is there anywhere here on the eastside to buy hydraulic parts? other than bagit....dont want to drive to the westside and spend 50bucks in skyhigh gas prices


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Apr 19 2010, 12:10 PM~17237526
> *new on dvd?
> *


 What up? How you doing? Who sells them? :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 19 2010, 11:02 AM~17237451
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>In a theatre near you......[/i]
> *


Is this the one where he finds out his son is a fagalo!? Oh yeah it is.... :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 12:21 PM~17237611
> *Is this the one where he finds out his son is a fagalo!? Oh yeah it is.... :uh:
> *



Fukn art I guess you don't give a fuk huh just told us the whole story in those few words :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 19 2010, 11:22 AM~17237625
> *Fukn art I guess you don't give a fuk huh just told us the whole story in those few words  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Broke Back Mountain..........with low riders!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 12:26 PM~17237660
> *:biggrin: Broke Back Mountain..........with low riders!!!!!!
> *


Thanks I was gonna buy it not spending my money on that :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

This is from Moviephone:


"Synopsis
A reformed ex-convict and lowrider car aficionado kicks his beloved son out of the house after discovering that the boy has been living a secret life in Sundance Film Festival veteran Peter Bratt's heartfelt family drama. Che (Benjamin Bratt) is out of prison and on the straight and narrow. Still, every day is a struggle as he battles alcoholism and drives a bus in order to support his family. When the workday is done, Che and his friends, the "Mission Boyz," pass the time by restoring junked cars to mint condition. Feared by his peers yet deeply respected as the toughest Chicano on the block, Che is the kind of guy whose entire existence is defined by his macho reputation. There's no one in the world that Che loves more than his adolescent son, Jesse (Jeremy Ray Valdez), but both father and son are about to discover that love isn't exactly unconditional. Upon discovering that Jesse has been living a secret life, Che flies into a violent rage, assaulting the boy and kicking him out onto the street. Meanwhile, Che's attractive and headstrong neighbor Lena (Erika Alexander) challenges the ultra-macho gearhead to step back for a minute and take stock of the life he thought he had. - Jason Buchanan, All Movie Guide"


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

DSCI0067.JPGDSCI0076.JPG


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 11:21 AM~17237611
> *Is this the one where he finds out his son is a fagalo!? Oh yeah it is.... :uh:
> *


Ya. Bigmando is the star in this movie I hear!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 12:31 PM~17237705
> *This is from Moviephone:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info homie.....
Its not on DVD yet.....
don't no wat theater....
this vato was on all the talk shows promoting it last week....
Does'n anyone watch George Lopez Late Night!LoL!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Video coming soon!!!!! :wow:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 12:55 PM~17237918
> *Ya. Bigmando is the star in this movie I hear!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4D6Wh0Mrmrk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4D6Wh0Mrmrk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>check this out..... looks like a doggie goin pee pee....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2010, 10:47 AM~17236863
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE!!
> *


workin on my lincoln homie  what u been up to?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Nice video. Can it 3 wheel with all 4 wheels? Check this one out, This video has allot of trucks making sparks. BTW, What did you find out about the plates from muffler shop? I was looking in a magazine and saw some for sell ready to weld on and some pans with built in lates (trans-dapt I think calls them slam plates). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YayvpVQcLBg...layer_embedded#!

Justin


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here you go homie's!!!!
Just a Sneek Peek of whats to cum!!!!!! :wow: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bzdud5Tox38&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bzdud5Tox38&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Apr 19 2010, 12:11 PM~17237535
> *Is there anywhere here on the eastside to buy hydraulic parts? other than bagit....dont want to drive to the westside and spend 50bucks in skyhigh gas prices
> *


LEVEL 10
Ask for Kelly
480-219-7610
Has it all!

310 n. Val Vista dr
Mesa az 85213


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 12:55 PM~17237918
> *Ya. Bigmando is the star in this movie I hear!!!
> *



LOL Funny guy! Are you still mad that I killed all them Coronas in Tucson! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 02:24 PM~17239211
> *LOL Funny guy! Are you still mad that I killed all them Coronas in Tucson!  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


"KILLED" them?? na Bro you "MILKED: them??? I was gonna ask Justin to borrow his kids bottle NIPPLE and put it on your Corona bottle!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 03:27 PM~17239238
> *"KILLED" them?? na Bro you "MILKED: them??? I was gonna ask Justin to borrow his kids bottle NIPPLE and put it on your Corona bottle!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Nah, I enjoyed them! Shit i can open them with one hand now! Phoenix Riderz Style!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 19 2010, 03:05 PM~17239052
> *LEVEL 10
> Ask for Kelly
> 480-219-7610
> ...


Try Just Plain Trick off of Country Club and main st in Mesa


----------



## elena.carrillo (Jan 9, 2010)

lmao i cant spell haha jk.. but yu want to put two i in identity :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elena.carrillo_@Apr 19 2010, 03:55 PM~17239503
> *lmao i cant spell haha jk.. but yu want to put two i in identity :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



new on layitlow huh


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 03:38 PM~17239330
> *Nah, I enjoyed them! Shit i can open them with one hand now! Phoenix Riderz Style!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

new flyer coming!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2010, 04:09 PM~17239627
> *new on layitlow huh
> *


yeah she is! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elena.carrillo_@Apr 19 2010, 03:55 PM~17239503
> *lmao i cant spell haha jk.. but yu want to put two i in identity :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to lay it low nice to see more women on here!! :biggrin: Beware of porn tuesdays thru thursdays... :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 04:24 PM~17239741
> *yeah she is! :biggrin:
> *



What up mando? How's it going?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 19 2010, 04:45 PM~17239948
> *Welcome to lay it low nice to see more women on here!! :biggrin: Beware of porn tuesdays thru thursdays... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



tell her to stay out of the cabaret :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 19 2010, 04:45 PM~17239948
> *Welcome to lay it low nice to see more women on here!! :biggrin: Beware of porn tuesdays thru thursdays... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hey she needs to learn on her own!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 19 2010, 04:52 PM~17240012
> *tell her to stay out of the cabaret :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 19 2010, 04:46 PM~17239960
> *What up mando? How's it going?
> *



alright i guess! how you been?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up az-side!!!! I posted a few pics from the Tucson Finest show in my thread......the link is in my signature :biggrin: :biggrin: 










and a couple pics from the Imperials Photo session @ South Mountain


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Apr 19 2010, 04:55 PM~17240041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That didn't sound to convincing :uh: I am doing a little better  Thanks!!


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

SUNDAY NIGHT FUN


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 19 2010, 09:38 PM~17243481
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2010, 09:52 PM~17243686
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 19 2010, 08:13 PM~17242148
> *:biggrin:
> *


    :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 06:38 PM~17241208
> *Whats up az-side!!!! I posted a few pics from the Tucson Finest show in my thread......the link is in my signature :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 07:40 AM~17235296
> *Sup AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin: Was a real good weekend! The Tucson trip was a good time! Thanks to all the Riders and families that rolled out!
> The Heels and Wheels gig was cool too! lots of different style of cars and bikes!!
> That Hearse was badass!!! Thanks Bener 1 for the show!
> ...


damn sounds like it was fun!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 12:26 PM~17237660
> *:biggrin: Broke Back Mountain..........with low riders!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 12:31 PM~17237705
> *This is from Moviephone:
> 
> 
> ...


sounds gay, real gay!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 19 2010, 12:55 PM~17237918
> *Ya. Bigmando is the star in this movie I hear!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 oh shit!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elena.carrillo_@Apr 19 2010, 03:55 PM~17239503
> *lmao i cant spell haha jk.. but yu want to put two i in identity :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


your right, you can't spell!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:















j/k welcome to layitlow!!! Dont take shit personal cause there is a guy here that talks alot of shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 19 2010, 04:45 PM~17239948
> *Welcome to lay it low nice to see more women on here!! :biggrin: Beware of porn tuesdays thru thursdays... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wounder who posts all the shit???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 06:38 PM~17241208
> *Whats up az-side!!!! I posted a few pics from the Tucson Finest show in my thread......the link is in my signature :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a nice wheel pic!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

Before I had it pinstriped .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TORTA TUESDAY!!! FOR RESPECT TO THE LADIES ON AZ SIDE I'M NOT POSTING UP FULL NUDIES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

que onda pinche ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 20 2010, 12:35 AM~17244914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FELLAS????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 01:52 AM~17244983
> *WHATS UP FELLAS????
> *


Chillin... enjoying the start of tuesday/4-20 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 12:50 AM~17244979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 12:52 AM~17244983
> *WHATS UP FELLAS????
> *


q onda guey :cheesy:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Sign Ups start at 10:30 on Sat for the Horseshoe Tourny and then there's a legal cruise afterwards, DJ, foodbooths, Killer $5 raffles, beerpermit.











We are raffling this Bike off over the next few events and announcing the winner at the Superior Fiestas on Sept 11th. (winner need not be present to win) :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 19 2010, 10:16 PM~17243992
> *      :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats sappenin AZ!?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: NICE PICS AS USUAL BEN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:   :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 12:49 AM~17244975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: THIS IS MY "BEST PIC OF THE DAY" FOR TORTA TUESDAY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 20 2010, 10:07 AM~17247394
> *Whats sappenin AZ!?
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 20 2010, 10:45 AM~17247688
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 19 2010, 11:50 PM~17244725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2010, 09:19 AM~17246928
> *:wow:
> *



What up? How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 19 2010, 04:45 PM~17239948
> *Welcome to lay it low nice to see more women on here!! :biggrin: Beware of porn tuesdays thru thursdays... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hi o.g. :wave: 

welcome to the fams elena! and congrats to u and identity, for u as a new member!


art :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*what up AZ SIDE!!!

GOT A CALL FROM A FRIEND AND SHE SAID PHOENIX HOTTIES IS DOIN A FOTOSHOOT/COMMERCIL AT 43 AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL AT THE MIL AMORES TIRE SHOP!!
SO IF ANY BODY IS IN THE AREA,,, GO GOT GET UR RIDE IN IT SOME HOW,,,AND DID I SAY PHOENIX HOTTIES!!!!!! SHOW EM HOW AZ SIDE DOES IT!!!!!!

5:00 OCLOCK TODAY!!!!!!!


ART LOKS!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

* :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: HAPPY 420 AZ SIDE,,,, IM AT WORK,, AND ABOUT TO WATCH THIS!!!! :420: :420: :420: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 20 2010, 12:59 PM~17248915
> *hi o.g. :wave:
> 
> welcome to the fams elena! and congrats to u and identity, for u as a new member!
> ...



Hi :wave: Damn must be nice to be at work and watch movies!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2010, 11:31 AM~17248120
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2010, 02:20 PM~17249657
> *Hi  :wave: Damn must be nice to be at work and watch movies!!
> *


SSSSSHHHH DONT BE SPREADIN RUMORS.....IM NOT EVEN SUPPOSED TO BE HERE.. MY BACK IS JACKED UP,,,,,, BUT I HAD TO COME IN AND CHECK MY MAILS AND CALLS.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 20 2010, 02:23 PM~17249689
> *SSSSSHHHH DONT BE SPREADIN RUMORS.....IM NOT EVEN SUPPOSED TO BE HERE.. MY BACK IS JACKED UP,,,,,, BUT I HAD TO COME IN AND CHECK MY MAILS AND CALLS....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahaha whatever :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 12:33 AM~17244900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 20 2010, 01:09 AM~17245045
> *q onda guey :cheesy:
> *


que onda loco, where have you been ese???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 20 2010, 09:25 AM~17246981
> *whats good homie
> *


whats crackin homeboy???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 20 2010, 10:07 AM~17247394
> *Whats sappenin AZ!?
> *


mikey mike on the mic!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 20 2010, 10:45 AM~17247688
> *
> *


whats up my corona drinking buddy???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2010, 11:29 AM~17248101
> *:wow:  :wow: THIS IS MY "BEST PIC OF THE DAY" FOR TORTA TUESDAY!!!
> *


that is a nice ass torta huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2010, 12:24 PM~17248591
> *I wonder but we all know who they are!! :biggrin:
> Aww thanks you're the best!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


hello Og how are you feeling, hope your getting better and better!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP BEN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Apr 20 2010, 03:58 PM~17250487
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


whats up homie, nice gas hopping at the jaguars!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 20 2010, 04:37 PM~17250827
> *WHAT UP BEN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up my *****, what you doing??


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:39 PM~17250849
> *whats up my *****, what you doing??
> *


I JUST CHILLING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:34 PM~17250796
> *mikey mike on the mic!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Are you going to that photo shoot on the west side?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 20 2010, 04:40 PM~17250867
> *I JUST CHILLING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale, what you doing today???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 20 2010, 04:41 PM~17250873
> *Are you going to that photo shoot on the west side?
> *


at the tire shop???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 20 2010, 04:41 PM~17250873
> *Are you going to that photo shoot on the west side?
> *


at the tire shop???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:45 PM~17250926
> *orale, what you doing today???
> *


WAITING TO SEE IF YOU R GOING TO PICK ME UP TO GO TO THE FOTO SHOOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 20 2010, 04:47 PM~17250948
> *WAITING TO SEE IF YOU R GOING TO PICK ME UP TO GO TO THE FOTO SHOOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:48 PM~17250955
> *get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK BUT I WANT TO DRIVE THE 63RAG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 20 2010, 04:49 PM~17250966
> *OK BUT I WANT TO DRIVE THE 63RAG
> *


negative!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:49 PM~17250969
> *negative!!!!!!!
> *


THEN I GOT SHOOTGUN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 20 2010, 04:50 PM~17250975
> *THEN I GOT SHOOTGUN :biggrin:
> *


ku ku


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:35 PM~17250804
> *whats up my corona drinking buddy???
> *


same ol'


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: SUP AZ


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:37 PM~17250823
> *hello Og how are you feeling, hope your getting better and better!!!!!!
> *



Hi I am feeling a little better thanks!!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Apr 20 2010, 05:30 AM~17245489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

TO ALL RIDERS!!!

THERE IS GOIN TO BE A SHOW N SHINE/ SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT THIS SATURDAY (THE 24TH) IN CASA GRANDE. JUST A LIL SHOW N SHINE TO HELP PROMOTE THE TOURNAMENT. ALL RIDES WELCOME FROM LOWRIDES TO HOT RODS!!

FREE REGISTRATION TO ALL WHO ENTER WITH TROPHIES BEIN GIVIN AWAY FOR DIFFERENT CLASSES!!

BRING THE FAMILY AND THE RIDES!!! FOOD AND OTHER VENDERS WILL BE THERE ALL DAY!!! 

ANY INFO NEEDED CONTACT SUZY @ TRIPLE 9 DESIGNS 520-518-0999.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Coming soon we got the "Guadalupe Car Show" video!!! :biggrin: 

For now check out the work of Cut Creator!!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzb2JO6AEgA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzb2JO6AEgA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>_


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Sign Ups start at 10:30 on Sat for the Horseshoe Tourny and then there's a legal cruise afterwards, DJ, foodbooths, Killer $5 raffles, beerpermit.











We are raffling this Bike off over the next few events and announcing the winner at the Superior Fiestas on Sept 11th. (winner need not be present to win) :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Apr 20 2010, 07:33 PM~17252886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


going to be a great day !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Apr 20 2010, 07:33 PM~17252886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

calling out anyone who can lend a hand......


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> calling out anyone who can lend a hand......
> [/quote
> please stop by and help out baby jaselle on your way out to the horseshoe tournament


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This little baby girl has a rare brain condition. Here is more info on her condition

*What is Schizencephaly?
*
Schizencephaly is an extremely rare developmental birth defect characterized by abnormal slits, or clefts, in the cerebral hemispheres of the brain. Babies with clefts in both hemispheres (called bilateral clefts) commonly have developmental delays, delays in speech and language skills, and problems with brain-spinal cord communication. Individuals with clefts in only one hemisphere (called unilateral clefts) are often paralyzed on one side of the body, but may have average to near-average intelligence. Individuals with schizencephaly may also have an abnormally small head, mental retardation, partial or complete paralysis, or poor muscle tone. Most will experience seizures. Some individuals may have an excessive accumulation of fluid in the brain called hydrocephalus.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> > calling out anyone who can lend a hand......
> > [/quote
> > please stop by and help out baby jaselle on your way out to the horseshoe tournament
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 20 2010, 08:00 PM~17253287
> *Going to be a busy buy day !!
> *


yes sir!!!! Greg B. from our club has really stepped up to try to help out the family of baby Jaselle. Parents need to come up with a good size amount to put up front for the much needed treatments. Any help would be a blessing, helping hands, money donations(at the wash or on the web site), and most of all our prayers. thank you AZ SIDE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 20 2010, 08:12 PM~17253514
> *yes sir!!!! Greg B. from our club has really stepped up to try to help out the family of baby Jaselle. Parents need to come up with a good size amount to put up front for the much needed treatments. Any help would be a blessing, helping hands, money donations(at the wash or on the web site), and most of all our prayers. thank you AZ SIDE
> *



I will be out of town this weekend. I'll be making a cash donation to the family! Our family will keep her in our prayers as well!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> I will be out of town this weekend. I'll be making a cash donation to the family! Our family will keep her in our prayers as well!
> [/quote
> THANK YOU MANDO. you did a wonderful job on the flyer, thank you for the help


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 20 2010, 07:55 PM~17253221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: IT IS 420 STILL??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:36 PM~17250812
> *that is a nice ass torta huh!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: WHAT UP BEN? :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR MAY 2ND???? hno: hno: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:h5: SUNS WHOOPED THAT TRAILBLAZERS ASS TONIGHT!!!! :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2010, 09:36 PM~17254752
> *:h5: SUNS WHOOPED THAT TRAILBLAZERS ASS TONIGHT!!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was about time :cheesy:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > calling out anyone who can lend a hand......
> > [/quote
> > please stop by and help out baby jaselle on your way out to the horseshoe tournament
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 20 2010, 09:39 PM~17254790
> *it was about time :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2010, 09:50 PM~17254927
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes more on the new Lowrider Movie!!!!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTkVM3nCnAs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTkVM3nCnAs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi T-Shirt Mike! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2010, 09:25 PM~17254615
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: WHAT UP BEN?  :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR MAY 2ND????  hno:  hno:  :x:  :x:
> *


yes sir, i cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2010, 09:36 PM~17254752
> *:h5: SUNS WHOOPED THAT TRAILBLAZERS ASS TONIGHT!!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes they did!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 20 2010, 11:52 PM~17256007
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up chucky????


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday BUDdy,,,, 04-20-2010

They said we would have flying cars by 2010, I did'nt believe em, but im higher than a kite in my car right now... :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 01:12 AM~17256073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's better than the pics of the tortas! :worship:

 only a little bit tho... :0 

JK... nice pics! Mando gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 2 Members: Knightstalker, big ray

Go to sleep fucker... :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 04:34 PM~17250791
> *whats crackin homeboy???
> *


chillin homie being lazy :biggrin: , i need to get up and go get some shit done


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2010, 11:12 PM~17256076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BISCAYNE???? :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 20 2010, 10:03 PM~17255131
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 AM~17258430
> *BISCAYNE???? :0
> *


drop top Biscayne :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17256076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID BEN JUST RUN THAT FADED ASS STOP SIGN?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2010, 09:28 AM~17258691
> *DID BEN JUST RUN THAT FADED ASS STOP SIGN?
> *


How Mikey?? Remote control?? Ben wasnt in the car!!!! You still faded?? :LOL :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 10:46 AM~17258898
> *How Mikey?? Remote control?? Ben wasnt in the car!!!! You still faded?? :LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes part 2 of this Teaser!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aDkCTPsIJbg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aDkCTPsIJbg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 20 2010, 09:07 PM~17254362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS!!!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 21 2010, 12:34 AM~17256149
> *:wow:  That's better than the pics of the tortas! :worship:
> 
> only a little bit tho...  :0
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 AM~17258430
> *BISCAYNE???? :0
> *


do you need glasses too tata????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 21 2010, 10:13 AM~17258528
> *drop top Biscayne :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 AM~17258691
> *DID BEN JUST RUN THAT FADED ASS STOP SIGN?
> *


wtf, theres no one in the car!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 10:46 AM~17258898
> *How Mikey?? Remote control?? Ben wasnt in the car!!!! You still faded?? :LOL :biggrin:
> *


mikes a baboso!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dads86regal, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, #1stunna*what up party people!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Im going to join this tournament!!! :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

4 DOOR BISCAYNE CONVERTED INTO A 2 DOOR










LOOKS REAL GOOD AL, ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A 64 IMPALA!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2010, 12:42 PM~17259856
> *dads86regal, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, #1stunnawhat up party people!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 21 2010, 12:43 PM~17259865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DOWN THE STREET!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17256076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 21 2010, 12:51 PM~17259944
> *I like this pic for the cards..
> Hi  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!!! AND THE ONE WHERE YOUR DAUGHTER IS STANDING UP LOOKS REAL GOOD TOO!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> 4 DOOR BISCAYNE CONVERTED INTO A 2 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 12:55 PM~17259984
> *
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ya we cut the pillars off to make it a hard top!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW THERE WAS SOMETHING GOING ON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: Lunas64, Art Buck, knightowl480, OGPLAYER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 21 2010, 12:53 PM~17259960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi shit i went outside today cause the sun isn't up and the air is cold :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 12:46 PM~17259895
> *WHATS UP HOMIE??
> *


hey big ben,,,, did u get any pics of the gurl with the blue bikini and fishnet with ur ride??,,,, post em so i can get to da gurll she a friend of mine!

thx big ben!,,,, and im bringin flour tortillas, jus in case!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> 4 DOOR BISCAYNE CONVERTED INTO A 2 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Apr 21 2010, 10:46 AM~17258898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben is a ***!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 21 2010, 12:43 PM~17259865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you guys think TIGER WOODS WILL BE THERE,you know he could smell poon from 100miles away and he comes to AZ for sex rehab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I will be on his team!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 21 2010, 11:05 AM~17259073
> *Here goes part 2 of this Teaser!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aDkCTPsIJbg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aDkCTPsIJbg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17256073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 21 2010, 11:59 AM~17260032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wHAT uP! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 21 2010, 02:42 PM~17261176
> *WASHAPPENING BEN!!
> wHAT uP! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH MR. BUCK :drama: JUST CATCHING UP ON THE CHISME!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > 4 DOOR BISCAYNE CONVERTED INTO A 2 DOOR
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Apr 21 2010, 11:14 AM~17259142
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yo Sergio!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 21 2010, 02:37 PM~17261135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mr. Buck i dont give a f#$k :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP FANTAZMA! LONG TIME DONT SEE BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17256073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO.MAN I NEED TO TAKE SOME PICS.LIKE THAT OF MY RAGY 64.JK LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 21 2010, 01:04 PM~17260091
> *ok i will have her change the otherone to this pic
> hi shit i went outside today cause the sun isn't up and the air is cold :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, i appreciate it Og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2010, 01:18 PM~17260239
> *hey big ben,,,, did u get any pics of the gurl with the blue bikini and fishnet with ur ride??,,,, post em so i can get to da gurll she a friend of mine!
> 
> thx big ben!,,,, and im bringin flour tortillas, jus in case!
> *


when was this homie, yesterday???? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 02:08 PM~17260820
> *
> Yours does too....almost!!!! :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2010, 02:12 PM~17260864
> *
> Ben go get your glasses!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

why do you say that??? cause your a *** and you know a *** when you see one!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS SUP FRANK (TEAM BLOW ME) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

jakedeez IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 04:02 PM~17261901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> why do you say that??? cause your a *** and you know a *** when you see one!!!!
> *


NAW! JUST CAUSE YOU ARE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2010, 04:11 PM~17262010
> *NAW! JUST CAUSE YOU ARE! :biggrin:
> *


lol it took you that long to say that????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

sounds like your a couple of french fries short of a happy meal!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 04:12 PM~17262028
> *lol it took you that long to say that????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> sounds like your a couple of french fries short of a happy meal!!!!!
> *


It's cuz im workin. Something thing you my never know nothin about!!


Yeah! cuz your ass ate them shits!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Chuck?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

whats crackin mike!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 21 2010, 02:16 PM~17260909
> *do you guys think TIGER WOODS WILL BE THERE,you know he could smell poon from 100miles away and he comes to AZ for sex rehab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I will be on his team!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Why we could do the same thing he did...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 21 2010, 04:48 PM~17262374
> *whats crackin mike!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


JUST CHILLIN'! YOU GUYS DOING ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2010, 12:42 PM~17259856
> *dads86regal, OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, #1stunnawhat up party people!!!!!!!!
> *


What up, trying to go home and have some beers..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 04:00 PM~17261865
> *hell yeah, i appreciate it Og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Anytime


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17263859
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 21 2010, 08:08 PM~17263859
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


wut time is the car hop? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 21 2010, 07:21 PM~17264013
> *wut time is the car hop? :biggrin:
> *


4 or 5pm


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17261301
> *Hi Luna how's it going? :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup O Gizzle Tripple G Dizzle! I am good!!! Lots to do this weekend!
You gonna make it out to the Cerebal Palsey Event?


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17256076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man ben yo ride looks gud love that red and its a 63 sic bro man your ride is clean :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 08:04 PM~17264633
> *Sup O Gizzle Tripple G Dizzle! I am good!!! Lots to do this weekend!
> You gonna make it out to the Cerebal Palsey Event?
> *


Naw don't think I will make it out there :angry: You guys have fun though..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2010, 04:23 PM~17262149
> *It's cuz im workin. Something thing you my never know nothin about!!
> Yeah! cuz your ass ate them shits!!!!!
> *


wtf?? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 21 2010, 04:58 PM~17262451
> *Anytime
> *


when do you think they will be ready??? not pushing just would like to know....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2010, 08:04 PM~17264633
> *Sup O Gizzle Tripple G Dizzle! I am good!!! Lots to do this weekend!
> You gonna make it out to the Cerebal Palsey Event?
> *


damn Al, are you related to Snoop Dogg???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 21 2010, 08:15 PM~17264827
> *man ben yo ride looks gud love that red and its a 63 sic bro man your ride is clean :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks for the compliments homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17265002
> *Naw don't think I will make it out there  :angry:  You guys have fun though..
> *


Hope you feel better! Maybe we'll see there! :happysad: 



_Here goes some more pic's of the "Heels & Wheels" car show!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

QUOTE(unity_mike @ Apr 21 2010, 04:23 PM) 
It's cuz im workin. Something thing you my never know nothin about!!
Yeah! cuz your ass ate them shits!!!!!




> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17265603
> *wtf?? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: I THINK MIKE IS DRUNK AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, RS G, compita, Art Buck, SLF~PUPPET

:wave: WHAT UP BUDDIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 21 2010, 08:15 PM~17264827
> *man ben yo ride looks gud love that red and its a 63 sic bro man your ride is clean :wow:  :wow:
> *


:scrutinize: UMMMMMMMMMM....WHERE WERE YOU TONIGHT!!!??? :buttkick: :twak: :rant:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

whats up ray :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

What up Richie "57"


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2010, 10:30 PM~17266933
> *:scrutinize: UMMMMMMMMMM....WHERE WERE YOU TONIGHT!!!???  :buttkick:  :twak:  :rant:
> *


YOU TELL HIM HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Unity CC
you better have alot of these icy cold :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 22 2010, 12:04 AM~17267673
> *Unity CC
> you better have alot of these icy cold :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17265603
> *wtf?? :dunno:
> *


No entiendo J----O----B :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 PM~17266024
> *QUOTE(unity_mike @ Apr 21 2010, 04:23 PM)
> It's cuz im workin. Something thing you my never know nothin about!!
> Yeah! cuz your ass ate them shits!!!!!
> ...


 I wish :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

(505) 837-9300</span>[/b]

ROOM RATE $69.00 A NIGHT
CHECK INFRIDAY APRIL 30 - CHECK OUT MONDAY MAY 3
GROUP CODE: ROLLERZ ONLY

CALL AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS THE CUT OFF DATE IS APRIL 25TH AND ANYBODY IS WELCOME TO USE THIS DEAL.
PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY NEXT WEEK.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS JUST CALL ME.

TIME IS RUNNING OUT ON THE ROOMS SO BOOK THEM. [/B]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 22 2010, 06:19 AM~17268836
> *Good morning AZ! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mr Faded!!! :biggrin: 

Sup Az Side!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Just in........................


300 new jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pro's Ranch Markets!!!!!! gotta be legal though!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17265614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  If i don't make it out there you guys have fun.. Thanks for posting pics at least I get to see some of whats going on out there.. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2010, 04:01 PM~17261878
> *when was this homie, yesterday???? :dunno:
> *


YA HOMIE DIDNT U GO TO THE MIL AMORES SHOOT....??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 22 2010, 06:08 AM~17268537
> *I wish :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Apr 22 2010, 07:19 AM~17268836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 21 2010, 10:35 PM~17266999
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: How's it going?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 20 2010, 07:59 PM~17253278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Apr 22 2010, 08:13 AM~17269278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE MY BROTHA NEEDS A JOB BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 22 2010, 12:52 PM~17271720
> *WHATS UP OG MR.FADED!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> WHERE MY BROTHA NEEDS A JOB BAD!!!!!!!
> *


HEY MIKE,,,,,, I THINK MY HOMIES SON IS MOVING TO THAT STORE HE DOES SECURITY......IS UR BRO GOOD TO GO??? I CAN ASK IF HIS CREW IS HIRING...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17271874
> *HEY MIKE,,,,,, I THINK MY HOMIES SON IS MOVING TO THAT STORE HE DOES SECURITY......IS UR BRO GOOD TO GO??? I CAN ASK IF HIS CREW IS HIRING...
> *


YEAH!! HE IS!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Thick Ass Thursday!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

again not all nude!!!!!!! the ladies might kill us guys!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 01:16 PM~17271966
> *Thick Ass Thursday!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BEN,
BENNY
,BEJAMINE
,BENITO
,BEN THERE DONE THAT
,BEN AWHILE
,BIG BEN
,,,,,,,,THICK ASS THURSDAYS!!!!!!
OOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Mando this one is for you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2010, 01:23 PM~17272030
> *BEN,
> BENNY
> ,BEJAMINE
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 01:19 PM~17271998
> *again not all nude!!!!!!!  the ladies might kill us guys!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: and you know this mannnnnnnnn.. I know where you liveeeeeeeeeeeeeee  





















J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 01:42 PM~17272197
> *:biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: and you know this mannnnnnnnn.. I know where you liveeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THANKS!!!!
> *


JAJAJAJAJA OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 01:44 PM~17272215
> *JAJAJAJAJA OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17272036
> *Mando this one is for you!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME HOMIE??!! :biggrin: IF YOYU ARE THANKS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink: :boink: ME LIKEY LIKEY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17271943
> *YEAH!! HE IS!!
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKE DOGGY DOG!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 01:51 PM~17272289
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO OG PLAYER! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2010, 03:39 PM~17273301
> *:biggrin: HELLO OG PLAYER! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



What up? I am doing a little better thanks..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2010, 02:21 PM~17272578
> *
> 
> *


i remember this movie! funny shit!!!!1


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 22 2010, 04:00 PM~17273492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS NICE MONDO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2010, 03:33 PM~17273263
> *:wow: :wow: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME HOMIE??!! :biggrin: IF YOYU ARE THANKS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink: :boink: ME LIKEY LIKEY!!!!
> *


yup i was talking to you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 04:42 PM~17273952
> *yup i was talking to you!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 03:43 PM~17273337
> *What up? I am doing a little better thanks..
> *


:thumbsup: THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR YOU ARE FEELING BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WAT UP AZ!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2010, 05:06 PM~17274173
> *:thumbsup: THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR YOU ARE FEELING BETTER! :biggrin:
> *



yeah can't wait to be out there again..


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Damn these were the days :biggrin: *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 22 2010, 06:34 PM~17274391
> *:biggrin:    :420:
> *


:wave: Bored? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, OGPLAYER


:wave: Qvo Moni?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 22 2010, 06:15 PM~17274733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 22 2010, 06:15 PM~17274733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's one video we didn do......_


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2010, 06:59 PM~17275087
> *Now thats tight. I was in Phoenix '84 to '86, when you could still drive your car up over the bridge to the island. From there we'd hit South Mountain then cruise Central.</span>*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 22 2010, 06:17 PM~17275284
> *Now thats tight. I was in Phoenix '84 to '86, when you could still drive your car up over the bridge to the island. From there we'd hit South Mountain then cruise Central.
> *


Damn Homey, I was cruising them same days as you!!!!  
Encanto on Sundays til it got dark, then we all rolled out to Central!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2010, 06:59 PM~17275087
> *Here's one video we didn do......
> *


Nice Video. The mural on that Steady Mobbin car is sick.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 22 2010, 05:59 PM~17274589
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, OGPLAYER
> :wave: Qvo Moni?
> *



What up Ruben? :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 22 2010, 07:48 PM~17275554
> *Damn Homey, I was cruising them same days as you!!!!
> Encanto on Sundays til it got dark, then we all rolled out to Central!!!! :biggrin:
> *


_The dances out at South Mountain the dj was Benny RC. Even hanging out at Sevillas on Central was the bomb. _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 22 2010, 06:15 PM~17274733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2010, 10:14 PM~17277080
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


easy torta slayer!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 05:26 PM~17274318
> *yeah can't wait to be out there again..
> *


hope it's soon!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17274403
> *Damn these were the days  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes maam!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac+Apr 22 2010, 07:17 PM~17275284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how old are you guys??? like 50+ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Apr 22 2010, 10:56 PM~17277403
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up ese vato loco????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

where the FUCK is UNITY C.C.?????????


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17277475
> *where the FUCK is UNITY C.C.?????????
> *


AQUI COMPA BENITO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Apr 22 2010, 11:13 PM~17277525
> *AQUI COMPA BENITO :biggrin:
> *


UNITY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 10:53 PM~17277373
> *hope it's soon!!!!
> *



Yeah me too..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 22 2010, 07:48 PM~17275554
> *Damn Homey, I was cruising them same days as you!!!!
> Encanto on Sundays til it got dark, then we all rolled out to Central!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Damn I remember the riverside club on central!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 11:17 PM~17277563
> *Damn I remember the riverside club on central!! :biggrin:
> *


WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY BACK!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

good mornin Az-siders can someone tell me who does engraving in town?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

happy fine ass friday



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 22 2010, 03:37 PM~17273295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when they were just building central. J\K :biggrin: .
Good Morning AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 09:54 PM~17277382
> *how old are you guys??? like 50+  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chill Mijo!! :biggrin: 46!!! I know I look 26!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17277475
> *where the FUCK is UNITY C.C.?????????
> *



Aqui reportandome compa ben no te enojes


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up AZ Side i'll be out there :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Apr 23 2010, 08:37 AM~17279589
> *What up AZ Side i'll be out there :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


i'm going to stop by jmoney what's up homie it's like 3min from my mom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

AZ STAND UP, LETS DO IT BIG!!!! 
SEE EVERYBODY OUT @ THE "RIDERZ 4 CEREBRAL PALSY CAR SHOW CHARITY EVENT THIS SUNDAY APRIL 25TH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17274403
> *Damn these were the days  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












ADJUSTED FOR NOWADAYS :uh:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

NEW OFFICIAL KROWN ENTERTAINMENT PIX FROM THE HEELS & WHEELS CAR SHOW APRIL 18TH @ JAGUAR'S GOLD CLUB













































SEE MORE PICTURES @ WWW.KROWNENTERTAINMENT.COM


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 10:54 PM~17277382
> *how old are you guys??? like 50+  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Apr 23 2010, 06:10 AM~17278653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 23 2010, 09:49 AM~17280130
> *THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

*2010 ARIZONA LOWRIDERS CALENDARS FEAT: SPRIT, MAJESTIC'S, INTRUDERS, ROLLERZ ONLY, IDENTITY & UNITY CAR CLUBS... SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT FREE MC BENER ONE LOWRIDER DVD WITH CALENDAR PURCHASE... ORDER ONLINE WORLDWIDE @ WWW.KROWNENTERTAINMENT.COM*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:30 AM~17278755
> *Chill Mijo!! :biggrin: 46!!! I know I look 26!!!
> *


yeah, 26 x3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Apr 23 2010, 08:35 AM~17279577
> *Aqui reportandome compa ben no te enojes
> *


i feel better now!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 22 2010, 10:35 PM~17277257
> *easy torta slayer!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*I JUS HAD A GURLFRIEND OF MINE TEXT ME AND ASK ME WHY ARENT ANY CAR CLUBS OUT THERE AT THE PROTEST..... I THINK SHE IS SOMEWHAT RITE...... BUT THEN DONT WANT TO GET POINTED OUT TO POLICE,,,,, BUT IN ALL REALITY,,,, THAT 1B1070 WILL BE OPEN SEASON ON US LOWRIDERZ TOO!!!!!
EVEN THOUGHT THEY KNOW WERE LEGIT,,,, JUS ANOTHER REASON TO FUCK WITH US!!!!!! SO ANYBODY OUT BY THE CAPTIAL,,,,,HONK OR HIT UR SWITCHES TO HELP SUPPORT THE RAZA!!!!!!

ART LOKS!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION FOR "FINE ASS FRIDAYS"!!!! 










:naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17280776
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:30 AM~17278755
> *Chill Mijo!! :biggrin: 46!!! I know I look 26!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

shit, I remember hanging out at AYA and Pilas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :twak:  :dunno: :buttkick: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_What do you gente think?_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Apr 23 2010, 09:47 AM~17280103
> *NEW OFFICIAL KROWN ENTERTAINMENT PIX FROM THE HEELS & WHEELS CAR SHOW APRIL 18TH @ JAGUAR'S GOLD CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Apr 23 2010, 09:34 AM~17279998
> *AZ STAND UP, LETS DO IT BIG!!!!
> SEE EVERYBODY OUT @ THE "RIDERZ 4 CEREBRAL PALSY CAR SHOW CHARITY EVENT THIS SUNDAY APRIL 25TH
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 23 2010, 11:27 AM~17280996
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


chillin mando  whats good with you


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

OK! AZ ITS ALMOST TIME TO GET FADED!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 23 2010, 02:01 PM~17282671
> *OK! AZ ITS ALMOST TIME TO GET FADED!
> *


At Fuegos!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 23 2010, 03:02 PM~17282682
> *At Fuegos!
> *


WHAT TIME? I DONT GET OUT TILL 5PM!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*3200 pages!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 23 2010, 12:02 PM~17281266
> *
> :roflmao:  :twak:    :dunno:  :buttkick:  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17283277
> *3200 pages!!!!!!!!!!
> *


post the list knightstalker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 23 2010, 11:12 AM~17280854
> *I JUS HAD A GURLFRIEND OF MINE TEXT ME AND ASK ME WHY ARENT ANY CAR CLUBS OUT THERE AT THE PROTEST..... I THINK SHE IS SOMEWHAT RITE...... BUT THEN DONT WANT TO GET POINTED OUT TO POLICE,,,,, BUT IN ALL REALITY,,,, THAT 1B1070 WILL BE OPEN SEASON ON US LOWRIDERZ TOO!!!!!
> EVEN THOUGHT THEY KNOW WERE LEGIT,,,, JUS ANOTHER REASON TO FUCK WITH US!!!!!! SO ANYBODY OUT BY THE CAPTIAL,,,,,HONK OR HIT UR SWITCHES TO HELP SUPPORT THE RAZA!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Yea this shit sucks this bullshit got approved


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2010, 05:51 PM~17283663
> *post the list knightstalker!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
Poster Posts
*Knightstalker  4816*
Ben'sCustomWheels 3915
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
TROUBLE 2219
MANDOS69C/10 2204
JEN IN PHX 1862
Art Buck 1831
357IN602 1777
BigMandoAZ 1711
locdownmexikan 1700
azmobn06 1688
big ray 1524
OGPLAYER 1360
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
unity_mike 916
MARINATE 888
Lowrider Style CC 800
Lunas64 800
lil ese 764
smiley_62 758
DeeLoc 750
PHX CUSTOM TEES 729
DIRTY SOUTH 633
LADY C 627
YOUNG ROGUE 579
gzking 513
regal85 476
remione1 459
Cadi4life 444
ARIZA70 432
BIGRICHSPIRIT 429
New-Image-soldier 363
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 331
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
compita 308
TRU CRUIZERS 288
GLENDALE GRL 285
I. K. Rico 266
PURO CERVANTES 262
RedDog 261
Twiins 239
PHXROJOE 237
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 225
azroller 197
Riderz-4-Life 192
PHXKSTM 191
MISS *V* 183
87CADDY 183
ART LOKS 179
cadillac jay 178
djsire 175
ROLL'N 168
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
D.J. Midnite 155
smiley602 152
mxcn_roc 148
sixninebuicks 145
beanerman 143
HATERADE 142
4DA 8O5 137
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
hoppers602 133
94sikdeville602 132
SPIRITRUNNER74 132
UNTOUCHABLE1 130
unity1963 129
purecandy az 128
MonteLoko87 114
LUXURY 114
toons 113
cutlass.hopper 113
gibby64 112
BIG NICK 109
kraz13 100
Teamblowme602 97
j_mann 97
ForeverMobinChevys 96
KING OF AZ!!! 95
Nacho Individuals LA 95
robs68 95
tyrone_rolls_a_85 93
BIGBODY96 92
CHUCKS66 91
big boy 1 87
Fleetwood Rider 86
Mr.Andres 86
ROLLERZ_47 85
mando 85
blaklak96 83
kiakirk007 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 81
chilango's-67 81
MR_NAW_T_1 80
TOP GUN 74
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
henry castillo 71
Techniquesphx 68
dads86regal 68
calaveras73 67
MC83 67
purpl7duece 65
602 Monte 64
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 63
Loco Yesca 62
Ryder IV Life 62
phx rider 61
BIG I FROM AZ 61
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
EASTSIDA 59
neto 65 58
J2theCHI 58
#1stunna 57
Justin-Az 57
62wildcat 56
primer665 55
UPINSMOKE602 55
64sub 54
jsobera 53
Maricoparider 52
rd62rdstr 52
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
hrojop2 50
AZGTIMIN64 49
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 49
Mistah.Martinez 48
armando martinez 48
SPIRIT 62 46
CDIDDY 46
RO 4 LIFE 45
GAME TIME 44
custom 41
big86ben 41
todamadre c.c 41
PHXRollin 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
knightowl480 38
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
seicerodos 36
ragtop73 35
97TownCar 35
DIPPINIT 33
WUTITDU 33
azrdr 33
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
Big Roach Hydros 32
cutlass_rider 32
HOE81 31
Black86Cutty 31
4_ever_green 31
FOOLISH ONE 31
Galaxieriderz 30
INSTIGATORR 30
AZs finest13 30
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
AZ WAR CHIEF 30
Crazy Cutty 29
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
BackyardAZ 28
A Rod 28
BIGGATO799 28
M in Avondale 28
WhoinAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
p dogg 27
t_durden 27
genuine 26
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
Delwons 25
childsplay69 25
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
JB602 23
PHX_DIPPIN 23
SpyCam 23
UceGiggles 23
HYPNOTIC87 22
TonyO 22
1983 lincoln 22
JMCUSTOMS1 22
CLEMENTE 22
el camino man 21
refined93 21
dodgers_fan 21
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
Howard 20
true rider 20
rgarcia15928 20
STEADYDIPPIN09 20
BIGTONY 20
kandylac 20


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And support the cause.......[/i]


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 23 2010, 07:20 PM~17284679
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 23 2010, 07:37 PM~17284849
> *:wave:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17284059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Apr 23 2010, 07:20 PM~17284679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17284304
> *Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> Knightstalker  4816
> ...


i'm catching up to you bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17284059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Apr 23 2010, 05:58 PM~17284131
> *Yea this shit sucks this bullshit got approved
> *


fuck that shit homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az side????


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2010, 07:50 PM~17284968
> *fuck that shit homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck that man I won't be able to go to the show's now :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17285024
> *fuck that man I won't be able to go to the show's now :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


te pintamos de ***** pa que no se den cuenta!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2010, 07:50 PM~17284968
> *fuck that shit homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



JOE APAIRO HAPPY AS FUCK NOW. HE GONNA FUCK WITH EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 23 2010, 08:30 PM~17285264
> *JOE APAIRO HAPPY AS FUCK NOW. HE GONNA FUCK WITH EVERYONE!!!!!
> *


x2 but FTP


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 23 2010, 07:00 PM~17284525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHATS UP!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 23 2010, 01:30 PM~17281958
> *chillin mando  whats good with you
> *


  PRETTY MUCH THE SAME HERE TOO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Apr 23 2010, 03:01 PM~17282671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: PINCHE BORRACHOS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

I know this aint the place for advertising but I found a good exhaust and mechanic place in west valley and wanted to recommend it here since the person is into lowriders and a Lay it Low member. Guys name is Fernando and shop name is A&A Muffler in El Mirage. Address is 12301 NW Grand Ave and phone number is 623-418-5460

I had my exhaist done today at this shop and am happy with the results. It isnt the typical lowrider type exhaust (Im currently building a old school custom) but the Flowmaster single chamber race mufflers, 3" tips and 2.25" pipes really rumble with the kind of deep tone you can feel as well as hear. 

Justin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17284059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:   :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Apr 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17284923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17284304
> *Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> Knightstalker  4816
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: I AM CATCHING UP TO YOU BEN!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17285024
> *fuck that man I won't be able to go to the show's now :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


   SHERIFF JOE AND THAT BITCH JAN BREWER CAN SUCK ON SOME BIG HAIRY DONKEY NUTS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THEY CAN SHOVE THAT NEW LAW UP THEIR ASSES!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, geminid73, :wave: compita, DIRTY SOUTH

QUE ROLLO BUDDY BUDDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17284059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 23 2010, 08:30 PM~17285264
> *JOE APAIRO HAPPY AS FUCK NOW. HE GONNA FUCK WITH EVERYONE!!!!!
> *


yup, thank god i got my green card last week!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17285363
> *x2 but FTP
> *


*x63 FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 23 2010, 09:04 PM~17285510
> *WHATS UP!! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS SUP CHUCKSTER???????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 23 2010, 10:43 PM~17286432
> *Hello,
> 
> I know this aint the place for advertising but I found a good exhaust and mechanic place in west valley and wanted to recommend it here since the person is into lowriders and a Lay it Low member.  Guys name is Fernando and shop name is A&A Muffler in El Mirage.  Address is 12301 NW Grand Ave and phone number is 623-418-5460
> ...


THANKS FOR THAT INFO!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17286480
> *:wave:
> hno:
> *


QUE ONDA KNIGHTSTALKER, COMO ESTAS HOMIE???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 23 2010, 10:51 PM~17286504
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I AM CATCHING UP TO YOU BEN!!!  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


  NEVER!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 23 2010, 10:55 PM~17286544
> *   SHERIFF JOE AND THAT BITCH JAN BREWER CAN SUCK ON SOME BIG HAIRY DONKEY NUTS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND THEY CAN SHOVE THAT NEW LAW UP THEIR ASSES!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ORALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHERE THE HELL IS AZ AT???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2010, 01:08 AM~17287138
> *x63 FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!!
> *


x79 


x81


x73


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17285024
> *fuck that man I won't be able to go to the show's now :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


que maneje el todd compita, haha they going to think he stoped at home depot lol :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 23 2010, 11:51 PM~17286504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui en el vampire shift homie... :banghead:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2010, 02:13 AM~17287277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 03:03 AM~17287264
> *que maneje el todd compita, haha they going to think he stoped at home depot lol :biggrin:
> *


Se lo llevan por "transporting" :uh: 


Fuckin AZ... :nosad:

Now I'm all worried for my tias/tios


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2010, 02:15 AM~17287280
> *Se lo llevan por "transporting"  :uh:
> Fuckin AZ... :nosad:
> 
> ...


oh si verdad fuckkkkk maannnn fuck arpaio who agrees with me :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 500 balazos armas automaticas,------------------------------------- :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2010, 01:11 AM~17287150
> *WHERE THE HELL IS AZ AT???
> *


back in Mexico :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2010, 02:13 AM~17287277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 06:34 AM~17287503
> *back in NEW Mexico :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0

:biggrin: They give licenses to paisas here... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 24 2010, 05:53 AM~17287556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's a good one :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2010, 10:54 PM~17277382
> *how old are you guys??? like 50+  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Goin' on 44 years young. :biggrin:

I remember the south bound Central getting packed bumper to bumper from Roeser all they way down to Baseline.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 05:58 AM~17287789
> *Goin' on 44 years young.  :biggrin:
> 
> I remember the south bound Central getting packed bumper to bumper from Roeser all they way down to Baseline.
> *


Kickin back along both the sides of Central!! Prking at the Jack in the box.
Identity hung out at Chris' shop, Ace Muffler. Cruuuuuuuuisng!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning AZ......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 'sup!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 24 2010, 06:40 AM~17287968
> *:biggrin: 'sup!!!!
> *


How many more beers u have at Fuegos Borrachos!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 24 2010, 06:46 AM~17287991
> *How many more beers u have at Fuegos Borrachos!! :biggrin:
> *


just had one more round then went back to my house and drank a few more :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 24 2010, 07:27 AM~17287917
> *Kickin back along both the sides of Central!! Prking at the Jack in the box.
> Identity hung out at Chris' shop, Ace Muffler. Cruuuuuuuuisng!!!
> *


As a solo rider we hung out at the burger king or in the Pete's fish n chips parking lot, or if we got there early enough, we'd hang out at the car wash.

Those days on Central are as gone as the days out here on Whittier Blvd.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

fuck joe arpaio fukn nazzi :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 07:12 AM~17288079
> *As a solo rider we hung out at the burger king or in the Pete's fish n chips parking lot, or if we got there early enough, we'd hang out at the car wash.
> *


Yup, them were the days of bumper to bumper cruising, seeing car loads of ladies rollin, music blastin, cars hopping, (not like they do today, but higher then a bud lite tallboy!!!) finally heading home about 3 am or if you hooked up, at a park til the sun came up!!! :biggrin: Too bad these young rollers cant experience what we had!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 06:58 AM~17287789
> *Goin' on 44 years young.  :biggrin:
> 
> I remember the south bound Central getting packed bumper to bumper from Roeser all they way down to Baseline.
> *


almost 40 here :biggrin: 

You cant tell me no one remembers Aya and Pilas??


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 24 2010, 08:16 AM~17288100
> *
> Yup, them were the days of bumper to bumper cruising, seeing car loads of ladies rollin, music blastin, cars hopping, (not like they do today, but higher then a bud lite tallboy!!!) finally heading home about 3 am or if you hooked up, at a park til the sun came up!!! :biggrin: Too bad these young rollers cant experience what we had!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal+Apr 24 2010, 07:38 AM~17287959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went home and cleaned my ride and had a few more :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 07:17 AM~17288105
> *almost 40 here :biggrin:
> 
> You cant tell me no one remembers Aya and Pilas??
> *


Those were the good ole days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 24 2010, 08:16 AM~17288100
> *
> Yup, them were the days of bumper to bumper cruising, seeing car loads of ladies rollin, music blastin, cars hopping, (not like they do today, but higher then a bud lite tallboy!!!) finally heading home about 3 am or if you hooked up, at a park til the sun came up!!! :biggrin: Too bad these young rollers cant experience what we had!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 24 2010, 07:16 AM~17288100
> *
> Yup, them were the days of bumper to bumper cruising, seeing car loads of ladies rollin, music blastin, cars hopping, (not like they do today, but higher then a bud lite tallboy!!!) finally heading home about 3 am or if you hooked up, at a park til the sun came up!!! :biggrin: Too bad these young rollers cant experience what we had!!!
> *


BTW...... I met my wife while cruisin Central!!!! :biggrin: We just celebrated 24 years of marraige!!! She gave me 3 great kids too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Riverside Ballroom with all the breakdancing contest :happysad: 

Benny's in south central....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 07:23 AM~17288136
> *Riverside Ballroom with all the breakdancing contest :happysad:
> 
> Benny's in south central....
> *


Been there.... got drunk there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 24 2010, 08:22 AM~17288133
> *BTW...... I met my wife while cruisin Central!!!!  :biggrin: We just celebrated 24 years of marraige!!! She gave me 3 great kids too!!! :biggrin:
> *


I met alot of ex's on central :biggrin: 


Congrats brotha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 23 2010, 10:55 PM~17286544
> *   SHERIFF JOE AND THAT BITCH JAN BREWER CAN SUCK ON SOME BIG HAIRY DONKEY NUTS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND THEY CAN SHOVE THAT NEW LAW UP THEIR ASSES!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They can only fuck with people who allow themselves to be fucked with. For sure though that new law is racially motivated as its declaring open season upon the brown populace and surely some police, like Maricopa media crazed sheriff, will abuse it. Whats crazy is not all brown people are undocumented and not many undocumented persons are out committing crimes. I was illegal for a while , in another country, and I avoided trouble during that time so as to not be caught as being undocumented and put in a immigration detention center. Funny thing is the same ones with the pull and connections to pass these laws most likely profit from employing the undocumented and availing the products and services they provide.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 08:17 AM~17288105
> *almost 40 here :biggrin:
> 
> You cant tell me no one remembers Aya and Pilas??
> *


I can't say I remember, I do recall Sevillas, Steve's, and Macayo's. Then there was a house on the East side near the freeway that always had parties in the back yard and it would get packed and peolpe would pay something like 5 bucks to get in. Anyone remember this?


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 08:25 AM~17288149
> *I can't say I remember, I do recall Sevillas, Steve's, and Macayo's. Then there was a house on the East side near the freeway that always had parties in the back yard and it would get packed and peolpe would pay something like 5 bucks to get in. Anyone remember this?
> *


I used to live on 2nd st. and Mohave....sounds familiar


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 24 2010, 08:27 AM~17288163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up J??

Feeling political this morning :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 02:03 AM~17287264
> *que maneje el todd compita, haha they going to think he stoped at home depot lol :biggrin:
> *


hay si muy chistoso guey,yo digo lo que soy y no manejo buses de la ciudad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 02:18 AM~17287286
> *oh si verdad fuckkkkk maannnn fuck arpaio who agrees with me :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: 500 balazos armas automaticas,------------------------------------- :biggrin:
> *


yo


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 08:41 AM~17288234
> *what up J??
> 
> Feeling political this morning :biggrin:
> *


yup fo show homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 24 2010, 07:38 AM~17287959
> *Good morning AZ......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 24 2010, 07:40 AM~17287968
> *:biggrin: 'sup!!!!
> *


whats up homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 24 2010, 08:14 AM~17288091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :machinegun: fuck arpaio


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2010, 01:07 AM~17287136
> *yup, thank god i got my green card last week!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: whats good Ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2010, 01:08 AM~17287138
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X85*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 02:15 AM~17287279
> *sup homie
> *


 :wave: PUPPET


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2010, 05:59 AM~17287575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 23 2010, 10:27 PM~17286289
> * PRETTY MUCH THE SAME HERE TOO HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17284304
> *Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> Knightstalker  4816
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 23 2010, 07:00 PM~17284525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 24 2010, 10:24 AM~17288815
> *:wave: PUPPET
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 24 2010, 09:05 AM~17288351
> *hay si muy chistoso guey,yo digo lo que soy y no manejo buses de la ciudad :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yo tampoco haha el mando si


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 24 2010, 09:06 AM~17288355
> *yo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 10:32 AM~17288847
> *sup homie :biggrin:
> *


CHECKIN OUT WHATS NEW ON THE AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 24 2010, 10:37 AM~17288868
> *CHECKIN OUT WHATS NEW ON THE AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


orale whats up for this weekend


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 08:32 AM~17288181
> *I used to live on 2nd st. and Mohave....sounds familiar
> *


WASNT THE HOUSE ON PIMA ST.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Apr 24 2010, 11:08 AM~17289009
> *WASNT THE HOUSE ON PIMA ST.
> *


I think it was.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Apr 24 2010, 11:08 AM~17289009
> *WASNT THE HOUSE ON PIMA ST.
> *


sure sounds about right


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!! :h5: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2010, 01:10 AM~17287147
> *  NEVER!!!!!
> *


 :x: :x: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP BEN? :wave: WHAT YOU GETTIN' INTO THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 24 2010, 02:13 AM~17287277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 02:18 AM~17287286
> *oh si verdad fuckkkkk maannnn fuck arpaio who agrees with me :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: 500 balazos armas automaticas,------------------------------------- :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ME ME ME!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 05:34 AM~17287503
> *back in Mexico :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 24 2010, 07:40 AM~17287968
> *:biggrin: 'sup!!!!
> *


 :wave: 'SUP ART BUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 24 2010, 09:06 AM~17288355
> *yo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 24 2010, 10:37 AM~17288868
> *CHECKIN OUT WHATS NEW ON THE AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 24 2010, 10:41 AM~17288879
> *orale whats up for this weekend
> *


you guys going to the show on sunday at 50th ave and bethany home?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 12:55 PM~17289415
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: WHERE IS EVERYBODY?????? :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 12:55 PM~17289415
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: hi how's your weekend going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 24 2010, 01:53 PM~17289665
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: What up how's it going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17290530
> *:wow: WHERE IS EVERYBODY?????? :wow:
> *



:0 Arpio is picking them up faster than we can say LAY IT LOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 12:52 PM~17289402
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE!  :wave:
> *


so this is the way you been building up these posts.....individual posts :angry: 








































:biggrin: 

sup!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 08:17 AM~17288105
> *almost 40 here :biggrin:
> 
> You cant tell me no one remembers Aya and Pilas??
> *


MY BOY PERRY COTA PARENTS OWNED THAT SPOT....GOOD RED BURRITOS BACK IN THE DAY!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 24 2010, 05:38 PM~17290706
> *:wave: What up how's it going?
> *


  going good O.G. how you been doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17292102
> * going good O.G. how you been doing?
> *



That's good!! As for me just trying to do everything the doc says so I won't have to go on that damn dialysis machine..


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

DSCI0076.JPG, file size(3065.044KB) is greater than 2500KB


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I was watching that movie Schindler's List. Jews=Mexicans. Hitler=Joe. Jews were sweated for taking all the jobs. Mexicans the same. I'm glad this is America. Joe will have us all in gas chambers if this wasnt the U.S.A. :angry:


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

looking for a set of monte carlo LS mirros 1987 you can pm with pics and price thanks hope some one some where has a set


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 24 2010, 05:37 PM~17290702
> *:biggrin: hi how's your weekend going?
> *


 :biggrin: IT IS GOING PRETTY GOOD :thumbsup: HOW BOUT YOURS???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 24 2010, 05:40 PM~17290713
> *:0  Arpio is picking them up faster than we can say LAY IT LOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry:   :rant: :rant: FUCK THAT PUTO (ARPAIO) & PUTA (JAN BREWER)!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 24 2010, 06:37 PM~17291020
> *so this is the way you been building up these posts.....individual posts :angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


   :yes: :yes: YUP YUP YUP!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 11:16 PM~17292945
> *    :yes:  :yes: YUP YUP YUP!!!!!!!  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WERE THE CORONAS HOMIE?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 11:12 PM~17292902
> *:biggrin: IT IS GOING PRETTY GOOD  :thumbsup: HOW BOUT YOURS???
> *



That's good!! My weekend is going good to just wayching movies and chillin,, :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2010, 11:17 PM~17292954
> *WERE THE CORONAS HOMIE?
> *


 :biggrin: AT MY HOMIE TERMITE'S HOUSE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 24 2010, 11:22 PM~17293000
> *That's good!! My weekend is going good to just wayching movies and chillin,,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ME AND THE FAMILY DOIN THE SAME THANG!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I AM OUT!!!! :biggrin: :run: :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 11:28 PM~17293046
> *:0  :0  :0 ME AND THE FAMILY DOIN THE SAME THANG!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## FUEGO (May 1, 2009)

​
Sunday, May 2nd, 2010
Move In: 11am - 2pm ($10 Reg Fee) ALL Proceeds To Benefit Valley Hispanic Bomberos

People Choice Awards will be given out to the following categories...

- Best of Show
- Best 50's and Below
- Best 60's
- Best 70's
- Best Traditional (Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, etc.)
- Best Motorcycle
- Best Special Entry (Pedal Car and Lowrider Bicycle)

Car Hop
$200 to the PEOPLE'S CHOICE (NO CLASSES.... JUST SWING WHAT YOU BRING)
Trophy to the RUNNER UP

MORE space has been allowed and for those who've attended in the past... you know how busy it gets! This is a growing annual event and it's because of YOU that we are able to continue making this event such a success!!!

For more information please call Al Luna @ (520) 370-1071 or Carlos Rodriguez @ (602) 492-2328.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 24 2010, 01:52 PM~17289660
> *you guys going to the show on sunday at 50th ave and bethany home?
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2010, 11:27 PM~17293032
> *:biggrin: AT MY HOMIE TERMITE'S HOUSE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Getting ready for the show!!!
Today!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 25 2010, 01:25 AM~17293656
> *simon :biggrin:
> *



ooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Apr 25 2010, 09:30 AM~17294929
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUEGO_@Apr 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17293460
> *​
> Sunday, May 2nd, 2010
> Move In: 11am - 2pm ($10 Reg Fee) ALL Proceeds To Benefit Valley Hispanic Bomberos
> ...


SUCKS THAT THIS LIL SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS UNITY'S PICNIC!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHO IS GOING TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT?
April 25: BENEFIT FOR ANGIE GOMEZ
Food, Raffles & Live Music !!
American Legion Post 41
715 S 2nd Avenue
Phoenix
Starts 2 p.m.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 25 2010, 10:30 AM~17295239
> *SUCKS THAT THIS LIL SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS UNITY'S PICNIC!
> *


Im planning on going to the Unity Picnic not far from the casa. Sorry Identity CC


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17292609
> *I was watching that movie Schindler's List. Jews=Mexicans. Hitler=Joe. Jews were sweated for taking all the jobs. Mexicans the same. I'm glad this is America. Joe will have us all in gas chambers if this wasnt the U.S.A. :angry:
> *



Every growing immigrant group in America has historically been persecuted. The Chinese where subjected to the nations ever first drug laws which where very racially motivated. The Filipinos where subjected to "the little brown man law" where it was made illegal for a white woman to marry a pinoy. The Irish where called the ****** of Europe and denied work by business who put up signs saying Irish need no apply. The Italians where greeted by the same and where the original day laborers Etc Etc.

What I do not understand is why people think all illegals are brown as there are also white ,yellow and black illegals. But why are these other groups not also protesting in the streets? This I can not figure out because like when McCain and Kennedy had the immigration amnesty bill a few years back I never saw any other flag protesting despite the fact that many non Mexicans would have also benefited from the purposed amnesty. We for instance have allot of friends and family here illegally mostly in Cali who are also greatly impacted by these immigration bills. 

The odd thing is the minority groups as a whole now add up to make a majority so theses no reason why discriminative bills should be passed. Is it that fewer vote? Anyway I have no idea but have just been reading about this bill and it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2010, 01:09 AM~17287141
> *THANKS FOR THAT INFO!!!!!
> *



Ben,

No Problem. They really did good, only problem was with some of the old ghetto rigged work that the old owner did in regards to the manifold ,I cant find any headers for the car except for Dougs and they run 700+ a set, so was trying to fix the manifold as if it could work my idea was to port and polish them so the manifolds would flow like headers. Anyway, Didnt work but called Fernando and he said return car to shop Monday and theyll try something else with the manifold. A&A pricing was really good also as I had some shops estimate 350 for pipes and labor but A&A did it for 160.

Also, If anyone needs mufflers. I found a place to order them from that was really cheap, they beat Summit pricing by around 100 bucks and gave free shipping. Place is http://www.performancepeddler.com and just enter disscount code bestoffer4em. Ended up being 190 shipped for 2 Flowmaster Delta Force race mufflers and 2 Flowmaster tips with 2.5" inlet and 3" outlet. Summit was like 280 for same before shipping. 

BTW, Unless you like a very loud car you may not want the delta force mufflers as their really very loud and set off car alarms lol.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 25 2010, 08:27 AM~17294597
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP TERMITE? ARE YOU AT WORK HOMIE??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Apr 25 2010, 09:30 AM~17294929
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WA'SAPPONING SERRRRRRRRGIO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 25 2010, 02:45 PM~17296746
> *:wave: WHAT UP TERMITE? ARE YOU AT WORK HOMIE???  :biggrin:
> *


just got home abit ago....been a long day


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Apr 25 2010, 12:31 PM~17295959
> *Im planning on going to the Unity Picnic not far from the casa. Sorry Identity CC
> *



Dont be sorry. Its hard to make 2 events in one day. Identity will still cruise out to the Unity Picnic to support our homies like we always have and always will! We will see everyone out this weekend! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 25 2010, 06:51 PM~17298558
> *Dont be sorry. Its hard to make 2 events in one day. Identity will still cruise out to the Unity Picnic to support our homies like we always have and always will! We will see everyone out this weekend!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Az Side ? :biggrin: Anyone have pics from yesterday and todays events?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: OGPLAYER, Art Buck, neto 65, locdownmexikan

:biggrin: :wave: What up Art And Gato?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUEGO_@Apr 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17293460
> *​
> Sunday, May 2nd, 2010
> Move In: 11am - 2pm ($10 Reg Fee) ALL Proceeds To Benefit Valley Hispanic Bomberos
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 25 2010, 08:53 PM~17300411
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: OGPLAYER, Art Buck, neto 65, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...


Qvo playa how you been are you ready pal weekend


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 24 2010, 05:40 PM~17290713
> *:0  Arpio is picking them up faster than we can say LAY IT LOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 25 2010, 05:00 PM~17297636
> *just got home abit ago....been a long day
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 25 2010, 09:10 PM~17300715
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


:wave: QUE ONDA GATITO? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17300943
> *:wave: QUE ONDA GATITO?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*
the sHow was a blast,,,,, to all that came up and took the time to say whats up...drink a beer,,or take pics wit us,,,,,from art loks and el chevy! thanks!!!!


got more pics! i will post manana,,,,,,hella tired!

ART LOKS!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17300377
> *What up Az Side ? :biggrin:  Anyone have pics from yesterday and todays events?
> *


here you go O.G

this was last weekend at the heels on wheels


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 25 2010, 09:00 PM~17300550
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LAMBE HUEVOS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

LAST NIGHT AT THE GOOTIMES SPOT LAS VEGAS!!! VEGAS MOST WANTED & DEVOTIONS



Lt2joElsXpo&hl


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Apr 25 2010, 09:02 PM~17300585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know homie it was a joke


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And most of all.....
We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:_


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: hi ed


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Apr 25 2010, 10:36 PM~17301855
> *LAMBE HUEVOS
> *


Eres un pendejo. club unity por ke kieres empezar a dividir clubs


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

JUST IN CASE SOMEONE DOSNT KNOW! THERE WILL BE FREE BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2010, 10:49 PM~17302487
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ?</span>*


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17304068
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ?
> *


I was going to say, I see the ''CUBE''from the PHOENIX RIDERZ on the line!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2010, 11:49 PM~17302487
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!!</span>
> *


FIXED IT FOR YOU HECTOR :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 26 2010, 06:42 AM~17303340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


free beer 4 everyone or jus unity cc members?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

_*AND A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO ART FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ CC FOR BRINGING "THE CUBE"*</span>






FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

some pics from the Society event


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

BAD ASS PICS BEN :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*O.G. HERE SOME PICS OF THE SHOW FOR YA!!!!!!

GET BETTER!!!! 

ART LOKS!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn Ben.......parked the Red Biscayne by the hot dog stand!!! Go Figure!!





















J/K Benito!  
Good kickin it yesterday Bro! The schooling you did to the kids about my car was funny as hell!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ART LOKS!!!! HAD TO GET A PIC WIT DA HOMIE!!!!!!*

PEEP THE SHIRT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*UNITY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 26 2010, 10:20 AM~17305300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*FOR THE HOMIE ART BUCK CUZ HE DONT GIVE A ......
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/152/l_ca440455b0904bb3971866fa2352424f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And most of all.....
We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2010, 11:19 AM~17305940
> *And most of all.....
> We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:
> *


_
_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17304068
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ?
> *


 :angry: :angry: X2!!!!!!!! AND HE KNOWS PHOENIX RIDERZ WAS THERE CUZ HE WAS TALKING TO YOU!!!!! :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 26 2010, 08:28 AM~17304258
> *I was going to say, I see the ''CUBE''from the PHOENIX RIDERZ on the line!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 11:13 AM~17305870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NO WAY!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS BIG BEN & ART LOKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*clemente thanks for the cold ones........!!!<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/149/l_19947659a30649e59cccf788aea4e550.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/123/l_34739b17e35e4f19abdfdc8d26f808f0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*_

thxs foR posin too CLEMENTE,,,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

nICE pICS aRT LOKS!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 10:47 AM~17305570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol but it was an ice cream stand, i know your always thinking about "HOT DOGS" but no, pervert..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

we gotta show these kids how to modify these rides for when they get older they aslo can make a 4 door biscayne into a 2door :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 11:00 AM~17305726
> *Thanks Ben for the pic's :biggrin:
> Thanks!!
> *


your welcome O.G. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2010, 12:07 PM~17306514
> *:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS BIG BEN & ART LOKS!! :biggrin:
> *


why thank you Tiny!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice looking pics Art!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*OH SHIT,,,,ITS 5-0!!!

<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/143/l_bc417a8e553c4f32bcdc8d4bde20e0d2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/121/l_f870d29d82e646f88bdfaad3fbc6175c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey are do you have any pics of the other hynas that were there?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 11:13 AM~17305870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2010, 11:19 AM~17305940
> *And most of all.....
> We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:
> *


_


and still no PHOENIX RIDERZ :angry:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17307488
> *lol but it was an ice cream stand, i know your always thinking about "HOT DOGS" but no, pervert..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we gotta show these kids how to modify these rides for when they get older they aslo can make a 4 door biscayne into a 2door  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and a drop top at that! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17306422
> *:angry:  :angry: X2!!!!!!!! AND HE KNOWS PHOENIX RIDERZ WAS THERE CUZ HE WAS TALKING TO YOU!!!!! :buttkick: :twak:
> *


And most of all.....
We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 01:50 PM~17307553
> *hey are do you have any pics of the other hynas that were there?????
> *











































PEEP THE SHIRT I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 02:09 PM~17307776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ok......now Mr. Luna time!!!!

thx for havin a beer with me and takin the time to kick it wit me for a second Al!!!

here u go!!!
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/l_37d2e3217259494492c77bd89c065734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/143/l_106dcceea52d4266b3b639c0482a9f4f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/132/l_7c775e4dbbd342ea87b6bba01186956b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/120/l_572eb57c3d204646a82dc3eb304f0d3a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/122/l_8014036339434be98f07201008e2e1a1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/135/l_8406129f3d5948319830640aa1de63d7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/116/l_8c8c7b1238084561938e0c82c7d8467e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/152/l_62285cfa78e546feac561417d47695a2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/140/l_29950820bb2f4a7a99af793d17c334c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THX AGAIN AL,,,COLD ONES AGAIN NEXT TIME!
*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17307498
> *your welcome O.G.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 02:32 PM~17307951
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Mr. I drink SPRITE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR GET WELL WISHES. THANKS IT MEANS ALOT TO ME HOMIES!! I KNOW I OWE A MIKE ON HERE BEER JUST DON'T KNOW WHO BUT WHEN I GET BETTER YOU WILL HAVE YOUR BEER :biggrin: *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good pictures Ben y Art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2010, 12:07 PM~17306514
> *:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS BIG BEN & ART LOKS!! :biggrin:
> *


THX CARNAL!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 01:14 PM~17307201
> *nICE pICS aRT LOKS!!!!!!!
> *


DO IT FOR THE AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 12:45 PM~17307488
> *lol but it was an ice cream stand, i know your always thinking about "HOT DOGS" but no, pervert..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we gotta show these kids how to modify these rides for when they get older they aslo can make a 4 door biscayne into a 2door  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












Like this!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 02:09 PM~17307776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THIS CADDY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2010, 02:49 PM~17308080
> *Good pictures Ben y Art
> *


RITE ON GATO........HAD A BALL AYER,,,,,,
TOOK LIKE OVER 500 PICS,,, MOSTLY OF MY MODEL FRIEND,,, 

STILL GONNA TRY AND POST UP THE PICS OF ALL THE PEOPLE I MISSED,,,

BUT FOR ANYBODY I MISSED AND THEY KNOW I TOOK PICS OF THERE RIDE,,,
,
WITH OR WITHOUT THE MODEL..
AND SHE SAID TO TELL AZ SIDE,,,, THX TO ALL THE CARS THAT LET HER SIT IN UR RIDES!

....HERES A LINK!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=20979006


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 02:58 PM~17308164
> *ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THIS CADDY?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 01:39 PM~17308003
> *Mr. I drink SPRITE!!! :biggrin:
> hahahahaha J/K Luna!!!
> *


Oh Shit...Busted by Ogizzle fo Shizzle!!! :0 I did have water too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2010, 01:09 PM~17307773
> *And most of all.....
> We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:
> *



No worries!!!! We are all good! :biggrin: Good turnout yesterday Homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 02:57 PM~17308159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM AL... I BET AS A KID U WERE BAD ASS ON A ETCH A SKETCH!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 02:57 PM~17308159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2010, 03:02 PM~17308209
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17308229
> *Oh Shit...Busted by Ogizzle fo Shizzle!!! :0  I did have water too!! :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP O.G. I FORGOT,,,,,,DAM AL.... I FORGOT U WERE HOLDIN MY BEER SO I COULD TAKE THE PICS,,,, AND THANX FOR THE IDENTITY BEER HOLDER,,, KEPT MY BEER COLD...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17308229
> *Oh Shit...Busted by Ogizzle fo Shizzle!!! :0  I did have water too!! :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 02:05 PM~17308265
> *OH SNAP O.G. I FORGOT,,,,,,DAM AL.... I FORGOT U WERE HOLDIN MY BEER SO I COULD TAKE THE PICS,,,, AND THANX FOR THE IDENTITY BEER HOLDER,,, KEPT MY BEER COLD...
> *


Ya, Art, I put my Sprite down so I can look gangster with a beer and not a Sprite
See OGizzle.......Sprites ALL day!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17308235
> *No worries!!!!  We are all good! :biggrin: Good turnout yesterday Homie!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17308265
> *OH SNAP O.G. I FORGOT,,,,,,DAM AL.... I FORGOT U WERE HOLDIN MY BEER SO I COULD TAKE THE PICS,,,, AND THANX FOR THE IDENTITY BEER HOLDER,,, KEPT MY BEER COLD...
> *



:nono: YOU CAN'T LIE TO THIS OG!! :biggrin: PICTURES DON'T LIE!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17308292
> *Ya, Art, I put my Sprite down so I can look gangster with a beer and not a Sprite
> See OGizzle.......Sprites ALL day!! :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17308292
> *Ya, Art, I put my Sprite down so I can look gangster with a beer and not a Sprite
> See OGizzle.......Sprites ALL day!! :biggrin:
> *



OK AND I PUT MY BOTTLE OF TEQULIA DOWN TO WRITE THIS MESSAGE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17308291
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

TALK TO YOU ALL IN A BIT NICE PIC'S BEN AND ART KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 03:08 PM~17308303
> *:nono: YOU CAN'T LIE TO THIS OG!!  :biggrin:  PICTURES DON'T LIE!!
> *


 hno: :wow: :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 03:09 PM~17308319
> *OK AND I PUT MY BOTTLE OF TEQULIA DOWN TO WRITE THIS MESSAGE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 03:08 PM~17308303
> *:nono: YOU CAN'T LIE TO THIS OG!!  :biggrin:  PICTURES DON'T LIE!!
> *


OK O.G. BE RITE BACK... DIDNT EMPTY OUT MY TRUCK YET,,,,,,PICS DONT LIE.... BRB..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

O.G..................
CUDNT FIND ATRASH CAN ,,AND FLEW IN LATE THIS MORNIN,,,SHOOT,,, IF I RECYCLE THE CANS ,,I BET THERES ENUFF FOR ANUTHA TWELVE PACK..{OF SPRITE}.....AND THOSE WERE CLEMENTES BEERS.


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

uffin: :drama: :drama:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed1983+Apr 26 2010, 09:18 AM~17304648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my trunk on a lite day!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LATER AZ SIDE,,,,MORE PICS MANANA!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2010, 01:02 PM~17307707
> *and a drop top at that! :biggrin:
> *


Has to be a drop.....has a hole in the top!!! :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 12:14 PM~17307201
> *nICE pICS aRT LOKS!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Arty, you "SHIFT" key jacked up?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 01:32 PM~17307951
> *ok......now Mr. Luna time!!!!
> 
> thx for havin a beer with me and takin the time to kick it wit me for a second Al!!!
> ...


Thanks Bro for the Pics!!! Good times yesterday!!! Cold beers and good talk!
Next time Homey!!  Beers on me!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

whats up AZ side :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 26 2010, 04:30 PM~17309095
> *Hope you get better soon!
> I need that beer! J/K
> I'll buy you a beer.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 26 2010, 06:03 PM~17309976
> *whats up AZ side  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: What up?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2010, 01:59 PM~17307669
> *and still no PHOENIX RIDERZ  :angry:
> *


calm down bro, i had fixed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2010, 02:02 PM~17307707
> *and a drop top at that! :biggrin:
> *


are you on his side??? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 02:09 PM~17307776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Art, but where are the X-rated ones??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2010, 02:49 PM~17308080
> *Good pictures Ben y Art
> *


thanks mi jotito, i mean mi gatito!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 02:57 PM~17308159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajajaja i should sell it and buy two of your cars!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k, on not!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 26 2010, 03:04 PM~17308252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what are you laughing at pinchi estupido cara de bulldogg recien culiado!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 05:03 PM~17309394
> *Has to be a drop.....has a hole in the top!!! :0
> *


i'm going to fix it just to push the button to drop the top on you and then put it back up!!!!! let me just find someone to buy me kids and then watch out!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 26 2010, 06:03 PM~17309976
> *whats up AZ side  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up Chuck??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 03:34 PM~17308580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new hydraulic fluid? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

nice pictures everyone.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 04:04 PM~17309398
> *Sup Arty, you "SHIFT" key jacked up?? LOL :biggrin:
> *



jajajjaajjajajajaja! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17308243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 26 2010, 07:27 PM~17312024
> *now thats funny!
> miracle you didn't arc with all those cans back there :biggrin:
> Thank you!!!
> ...


You working this coming weekend too?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 08:30 PM~17312093
> *You working this coming weekend too?
> *


NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 26 2010, 07:32 PM~17312119
> *NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY DOG!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Apr 26 2010, 08:34 PM~17312151
> *LUCKY DOG!! :biggrin:
> *


WASSSSS UP HOMIE,QUE LAS CORONAS ESTAN EN EL HIELO O TODAVIA NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

READY FOR SUNDAY HOMIE?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 26 2010, 07:32 PM~17312119
> *NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 26 2010, 08:30 PM~17312093
> *You working this coming weekend too?
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 06:29 PM~17311029
> *i'm going to fix it just to push the button to drop the top on you and then put it back up!!!!! let me just find someone to buy me kids and then watch out!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I will take the one lil homey who helped me set up my car at the New Image show. Paid him too!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17312119
> *NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And most of all.....
We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show! <span style=\'color:red\'>And Jessie of Desert Media Entertainment for helping promote it!</span></span> :biggrin:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17307503
> *why thank you Tiny!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SO ARE YOU HOMIES READY FOR SUNDAY?! :x: :x: I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE SOME ICE COLD CORONAS TOO!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2010, 02:09 PM~17307773
> *And most of all.....
> We want to thank "Vega's Customs" for Judging the show!</span> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2010, 02:55 PM~17308128
> *THX CARNAL!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 26 2010, 03:03 PM~17308229
> *Oh Shit...Busted by Ogizzle fo Shizzle!!! :0  I did have water too!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I SAW THAT YOU ALMOST DRANK A CORONA TOO!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 26 2010, 03:09 PM~17308319
> *OK AND I PUT MY BOTTLE OF TEQULIA DOWN TO WRITE THIS MESSAGE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS GANGSTA!!!  WHAT KINDA TEQUILA IS IT??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 26 2010, 04:30 PM~17309095
> *Everyone but Unity. We have to buy the beer.
> Hope you get better soon!
> I need that beer! J/K
> ...


 :0 :0 WOO HOO!!!!! :biggrin: FREE BEER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 26 2010, 07:38 PM~17312214
> *WASSSSS UP HOMIE,QUE LAS CORONAS ESTAN EN EL HIELO O TODAVIA NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> READY FOR SUNDAY HOMIE?
> *


YA SABES,
I'LL HAVE A TWELVE PACK OF RONAS WITH YOUR NAME ON IT!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2010, 09:21 PM~17313722
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SO ARE YOU HOMIES READY FOR SUNDAY?!  :x:  :x: I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE SOME ICE COLD CORONAS TOO!!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


AND FOR YOU TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 07:26 PM~17310996
> *nice pics Art, but where are the X-rated ones??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: X-XXX RATED!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65+Apr 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17313852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ORALE NETO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU ARE THE MAN HOMIE!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2010, 09:38 PM~17313883
> *:biggrin: ORALE NETO!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU ARE THE MAN HOMIE!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 07:28 PM~17311017
> *what are you laughing at pinchi estupido cara de bulldogg recien culiado!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I know it's a little off topic but I need some extra cash for my ranfla got these 2004 17" acura Tsx wheels for sale $500 obo plus I need some stock steel wheels to roll my wifes car on.The tires are like new just bought them in november their 225/45/17 sunny's Pm me if your interested  

I also got one 2006 acura Tsx wheel with a michellen pilot 215/50/17 tire for sale


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 26 2010, 08:38 PM~17312214
> *WASSSSS UP HOMIE,QUE LAS CORONAS ESTAN EN EL HIELO O TODAVIA NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> READY FOR SUNDAY HOMIE?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Apr 26 2010, 08:39 PM~17312228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE GOES THE FIRST PIC OF TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!










*BISCAYNE!!!!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LOOK AT AL LUNA PULLING ALL THE HO'S WITH HIS 4DOOR BISCAYNE WITH ONLY FOUR LIGHTS ON THE BACK!!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 03:29 AM~17315179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 27 2010, 02:47 AM~17315237
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 03:48 AM~17315245
> *:boink:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*LOOK AT AL LUNA PULLING ALL THE HO'S WITH HIS 4DOOR BISCAYNE WITH ONLY FOUR LIGHTS ON THE BACK!!!!*











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOODNIGHT AZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 02:53 AM~17315260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> HERE GOES THE FIRST PIC OF TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *LOOK AT AL LUNA PULLING ALL THE HO'S WITH HIS 4DOOR BISCAYNE WITH ONLY FOUR LIGHTS ON THE BACK!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Apr 27 2010, 04:22 AM~17315452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

i'm sorry Al!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 03:27 AM~17315464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'm sorry Al!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good Bro... I am still laughing my ass off!!!!! No ****!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 27 2010, 02:27 AM~17315173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 06:21 AM~17315833
> *:cheesy:
> Yummy
> oh my!
> *


Whats up Termite? Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!! I see Ben is already hard at work!! The torta master!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning arizona


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

lol


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

az side here u go a snow bunny


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2010, 07:26 PM~17310985
> *are you on his side???  :angry:
> *


He really want to be on your side Ben pero no te encontro lado estas todo redondo :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17313847
> *:0  :0 WOO HOO!!!!!  :biggrin: FREE BEER!!!  :biggrin:
> *


AND DID UNITY SAY *FREE BEER!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2010, 06:29 AM~17315883
> *Whats up Termite? Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!! I see Ben is already hard at work!! The torta master!!!!!
> *


sup homie.......yea he was


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 27 2010, 09:41 AM~17317299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam.....someone is looking to either locking this thread again or getting banned :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 27 2010, 09:37 AM~17317277
> *He really want to be on your side Ben pero no te encontro lado estas todo redondo  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 27 2010, 08:08 AM~17316975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PERVERT!!!!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/144/l_91d058c7caa347cb8cb86d03c150bfd0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

AND THIS PIC HERE IS FOR THE ONE THAT KEEPS TALKIN LOUD AND AINT SAYIN NADA,,,,,THE PIC SAYS IT ALL!!!
<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/138/l_aeef1e4b35f142078618317c88481601.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/125/l_1a5b2d05b4d3465d9e0236298b3be09f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/l_7d2bce4e5c9143c2825ad545bd1f460c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THANKS AGAIN KNIGHTS IMAGE,,,,,LOOKIN FORWARD TO NEXT TIME CARNALS!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2010, 10:41 AM~17317908
> *PERVERT!!!!! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 27 2010, 01:08 AM~17314929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERRRR!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 02:27 AM~17315173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: MMMMMMMMMMMM..........ME LIKEY LIKEY!!! :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2010, 06:29 AM~17315883
> *Whats up Termite? Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!! I see Ben is already hard at work!! The torta master!!!!!
> *


:wave: 'SUP MIKEY! :biggrin: BEN MIGHT BE THE "TORTA MASTER"  BUT I AM THE UNDISPUTED "TORTA SLAYER"!!!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*CONGRATS AGAIN TO YA ELENA ......IDENTITY CAR CLUB!!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*OK OK...BUT CLEMENTE HAS 3 BEERS IN HIZ CUP,,,,,,,AND ALREADY HAS DRANK 4 CUPS IN 15 MINUTES.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Apr 27 2010, 09:08 AM~17316975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :twak: :buttkick: FAIL!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: 






































:biggrin: :biggrin: BUT I REALLY ENJOYED ALL THE OTHER PICS YOU POSTED J2theCOCHINO!!! :naughty: :naughty: ESPECIALLY THE YURI LOVE PIC!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 10:16 AM~17317648
> *dam.....someone is looking to either locking this thread again or getting banned :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 10:12 AM~17317607
> *AND DID UNITY SAY FREE BEER! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17318537
> *:yessad:  :yessad: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


waiting to get out of work....you?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE GENTE THAT LET ME TAKE PICS OF THERE RIDES WITH MY FRIEND.... SO IF I MISSED YOU THIS ROUND,,,,, WHEN U SEE ME AT THE NEXT OR ANY SHOW.... JUS SAY WHAT UP ART LOKS,,,,,WHERES MY PIC,,,,AND I GOT YOU!

~~ART LOKS~~~MONICA~~~~EL CHEVY~~~~~*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2010, 10:41 AM~17317908
> *PERVERT!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: STRAIGHT UP MANIACO COCHINO! :biggrin: :biggrin: QUE PASA MR. BUCK! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318588
> *waiting to get out of work....you?
> *


   I AM BOUT TO GO HELP MY BRO-IN-LAW BUILD SOME KITCHEN CABINETS HE IS MAKING FOR HIS SISTER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:51 AM~17318608
> *:yes:  :yes: STRAIGHT UP MANIACO COCHINO!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: QUE PASA MR. BUCK!  :wave:
> *




WHAT UP MANDO  

WHAT UP ART BUCK!!!! :biggrin: 

:nono: WHAT UP MANIACO COCHINO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: VERY NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY" BEN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 







> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 02:53 AM~17315261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THIS ONE THE BEST FOR TODAY!!! :naughty: :naughty:







:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 11:55 AM~17318638
> *WHAT UP MANDO
> 
> WHAT UP ART BUCK!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA! :wave: FIRME PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:59 AM~17318673
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA!  :wave: FIRME PICS HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY BRO GOT LUCKY,,,HAVENT BEEN OUT IN DOS MONTHS.... TOOK OVER 500 PICS FOR MY FRIEND,,,,I'LL BE AT THE UNITY GIG... SO HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HAVE A COLD ONE......FUCK IT ...2 ITS ON THE TORTA MASTERS DIME.... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama: 

AND BIG BEN,,,,,,, :worship: TORTA TUESDAY!!!! AS ALWAYS!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 12:06 PM~17318732
> *HEY BRO GOT LUCKY,,,HAVENT BEEN OUT IN DOS MONTHS.... TOOK OVER 500 PICS FOR MY FRIEND,,,,I'LL BE AT THE UNITY GIG... SO HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HAVE A COLD ONE......FUCK IT ...2 ITS ON THE TORTA MASTERS DIME.... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :drama:
> 
> AND BIG BEN,,,,,,, :worship: TORTA TUESDAY!!!! AS ALWAYS!!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: STEADYDIPPIN09, OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10, childsplay69, PHXROJOE


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17313812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*
SPANGLISH WORDS OF THE DAY!!!!


1. *Cheese*
The teacher told Pepito to use the word cheese in a sentence. Pepito replies: Maria likes me, but cheese fat.

2. *Mushroom*
When all my family get in the car, there's not mushroom.

3. *Shoulder*
My fren wanted 2 become a citizen but she didn't know how to read so I shoulder.

4. * Texas *
My fren always Texas me when I'm not home wondering where I'm at!

5. *Herpes*
Me and my fren ordered pizza. I got mine piece and she got herpes.

6. *July*
Ju told me ju were going to tha store and July to me! Julyer!

7. *Rectum*
I had 2 cars but my wife rectum!

8. *Chicken*
I was going to go to the store with my wife but chicken go herself.

9. *Wheelchair*
We only have one enchilada left, but don't worry wheelchair

10. *Chicken* *wing*
My wife plays the lottery so chicken wing.

11. *Harassment*
My wife caught me in bed with another women and I told her honey harassment nothing to me.

12. *Bishop*
My wife fell down the stair so I had to pick the bishop.

13. *Body wash*
I want to go to the club but no body wash my kids.

14. *Budweiser*
That women over there has a nice body, budweiser face so ugly? 


*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*PHXROJOE, OGPLAYER



Q-VO!!!!!! :cheesy: uffin: :h5: :drama: :naughty: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>

CHECK IT OUT AZ SIDE..........
FIRST GLIMPSE OF THE VIDEO SHOOT ,,,,,,ITS RAW AND SHORT,,,, I GOT MORE,,,, BE UP ASAP!!!



</span>*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17318626
> *   I AM BOUT TO GO HELP MY BRO-IN-LAW BUILD SOME KITCHEN CABINETS HE IS MAKING FOR HIS SISTER.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool, I'm just chilling at home now


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Azteca" was a name given to the Mexica by the Europeans.......nice car....wrong wording


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 27 2010, 10:14 AM~17317038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WOW YOU SERIOUS
:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 10:16 AM~17317648
> *dam.....someone is looking to either locking this thread again or getting banned :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Actually kinda surprising whoever the owner of this board is hasnt said anything, he must be one chilled out dude. Reason I say this is the board is monitized by adsense and some the pictures that the one guy posted could possibly get the owner of this board in trouble with adsense and with this many pages of content hes surely earning a sizable sum of cash from adclick revenue, though much of the ads seems rather irrelivant to the content.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17318537
> *:yessad:  :yessad: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Apr 27 2010, 12:07 PM~17318738
> *ttt
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17320178
> *"Azteca" was a name given to the Mexica by the Europeans.......nice car....wrong wording
> *


YUP! THATS GOOD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT THAT HOMIE . THIS MAN KNOWS HIS SHIT!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 02:31 PM~17320205
> *Actually kinda surprising whoever the owner of this board is hasnt said anything, he must be one chilled out dude. Reason I say this is the board is monitized by adsense and some the pictures that the one guy posted could possibly get the owner of this board in trouble with adsense and with this many pages of content hes surely earning a sizable sum of cash from adclick revenue, though much of the ads seems rather irrelivant to the content.
> *


huh?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 10:12 AM~17317607
> *AND DID UNITY SAY FREE BEER! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17320232
> *YUP! THATS GOOD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT THAT HOMIE . THIS MAN KNOWS HIS SHIT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 03:31 PM~17320205
> *Actually kinda surprising whoever the owner of this board is hasnt said anything, he must be one chilled out dude. Reason I say this is the board is monitized by adsense and some the pictures that the one guy posted could possibly get the owner of this board in trouble with adsense and with this many pages of content hes surely earning a sizable sum of cash from adclick revenue, though much of the ads seems rather irrelivant to the content.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: azmobn06, DIRTY SOUTH, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

does anyone on here install sunroofs??????


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 27 2010, 03:35 PM~17320255
> *:wave: azmobn06, DIRTY SOUTH, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 27 2010, 02:35 PM~17320255
> *:wave: azmobn06, DIRTY SOUTH, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

Q ONDA BEN NICE BISKET. HAHA


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 02:28 PM~17320178
> *"Azteca" was a name given to the Mexica by the Europeans.......nice car....wrong wording
> *


What did they call themselves before the Spaniards started name Azteca? Also where the Azteca one tribe before Spanish invasion or a confederation of sepperate tribes all with unique languages and cultures? I truly like the culturaly themed cars and bikes allot as seems good way to keep the kids informed of their roots.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 27 2010, 03:36 PM~17320274
> *does anyone on here install sunroofs??????
> *


 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 27 2010, 04:30 AM~17315472
> *Its all good Bro... I am still laughing my ass off!!!!! No ****!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 02:28 PM~17320178
> *"Azteca" was a name given to the Mexica by the Europeans.......nice car....wrong wording
> *


DAMN ALWAYS GOOD TO KNOW UR HISTORY,,,DIDNT KNOW THAT ONE CARNAL....HISPANIC,,,LATINO,,,CHICANO,,,AND ALL THE OTHER WORDS USED LIKE NADA!!,, GOOD TO SEE CONSCIOUSNESS ABOUT WHO WE ARE ON LAY IT LOW!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 06:21 AM~17315833
> *:cheesy:
> Yummy
> oh my!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2010, 06:29 AM~17315883
> *Whats up Termite? Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!! I see Ben is already hard at work!! The torta master!!!!!
> *


oh but of course!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 27 2010, 09:37 AM~17317277
> *He really want to be on your side Ben pero no te encontro lado estas todo redondo  :biggrin:
> *


 y tu te callas pinchi enano cagado!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:31 AM~17318438
> *:biggrin: NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERRRR!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNITY (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 02:47 PM~17320413
> *y tu te callas pinchi enano cagado!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:36 AM~17318483
> *:wave: 'SUP MIKEY!  :biggrin: BEN MIGHT BE THE "TORTA MASTER"   BUT I AM THE UNDISPUTED "TORTA SLAYER"!!!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


jajajaja yes you are homie!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17320309
> *What did they call themselves before the Spaniards started name Azteca? Also where the Azteca one tribe before Spanish invasion or a confederation of sepperate tribes all with unique languages and cultures? I truly like the culturaly themed cars and bikes allot as seems good way to keep the kids informed of their roots.
> *


Many tribes that consisted of the Oltecs, Olmecs, Ocos, Zapotecs, Maya, Mixtecs,Toltecs.........but if you want me to tell the whole shabang, better bring over some ice cold Coronas and I would gladly give you a seminar :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 11:58 AM~17318661
> *:biggrin: VERY NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY" BEN!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I LIKE THIS ONE THE BEST FOR TODAY!!!  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> ...


your welcome homie, that is a good pic huh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 12:06 PM~17318732
> *HEY BRO GOT LUCKY,,,HAVENT BEEN OUT IN DOS MONTHS.... TOOK OVER 500 PICS FOR MY FRIEND,,,,I'LL BE AT THE UNITY GIG... SO HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HAVE A COLD ONE......FUCK IT ...2 ITS ON THE TORTA MASTERS DIME.... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :drama:
> 
> AND BIG BEN,,,,,,, :worship: TORTA TUESDAY!!!! AS ALWAYS!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 27 2010, 12:32 PM~17318990
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol did i go too far???? i think not!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 01:41 PM~17319691
> *
> SPANGLISH WORDS OF THE DAY!!!!
> 1. *Cheese*
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 02:31 PM~17320205
> *Actually kinda surprising whoever the owner of this board is hasnt said anything, he must be one chilled out dude. Reason I say this is the board is monitized by adsense and some the pictures that the one guy posted could possibly get the owner of this board in trouble with adsense and with this many pages of content hes surely earning a sizable sum of cash from adclick revenue, though much of the ads seems rather irrelivant to the content.
> *


WHAT THE FUCK??? You could've just said, " hey fuckin Jacob, stop posting full nudes cause there are ladies and children watchng, asshole!!!!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i mean thats what i would've said!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 02:37 PM~17320279
> *:wave:
> *


whats up big homie how you doing bro???


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 03:38 PM~17320309
> *What did they call themselves before the Spaniards started name Azteca? Also where the Azteca one tribe before Spanish invasion or a confederation of sepperate tribes all with unique languages and cultures? I truly like the culturaly themed cars and bikes allot as seems good way to keep the kids informed of their roots.
> *


THEY WERE MYAN NO THERE WERE MORE THAN ONE TRIBE BUT WHEN THEY WERE GETTING INVATED THEY FOUGHT AS ONE AND THE WARRIORS SENT THE LADYS AND KIDS TO THE MOUNTAINS TO HIDE SO THEY COULD START THE PEOPLE AGAIN BUT ALSO THE SPANIARDS WERE AMAZED THAT THE MYANS HAD RUNNING WATER AND RESTROOMS THAT CARRIED THE WAIST AWAYAS IN EROUPE THEY WERE DYEING FROM PLAUGE CAUSED FROM THERE SHIT SOILING THE GROUND THAT WATER WAS BEING PUMPED FROM. THE SPANIARDS WERE AMAZED THAT THEY GREW HARVEST OF CORN AND USED IT FOR MANNY THINGS LIKE FOOD, TORTILLAS,LIQUER AND OTHIER SOURCES AND MEANS SO THEY THOUGHT THAT THEY WOULD TRY TO INVAID THE MEXICAS AND MOVE THERE PEOPLE IN . MY SPELLING AINT ALL THAT GREAT BUT YOU GET WHAT IM SAYING.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 02:35 PM~17320253
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: ?
> *



LOL. Sorry bout that. Adsense is a program you can join if you have a website, they give you a code, you enter the code into your site and Google places ads on your site which should be relevent to the content of the site. You see the ads on the page advertising various things? Those are from adsense and if you click those ads the site owner earns money on a monthly basis based on which ads get clicked as certain ads pay more etc which is where googles tools are useful in searching for higher paying keywords so you get higher paying ads. So the more we write, the more pages of content gets created , the more ads appear and the more hopefully get clicked. thats basic what adsense is but actually more detailed as also involves keywording etc. Anyway I thought you guys where saying the pussy shots may get the poster banned so was just saying if it did happen its understandable as fellow could potentially cost board owner allot of money by jeopardizing the adsense account.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 03:54 PM~17320485
> *whats up big homie how you doing bro???
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL YOU HAD ME ROLL'N WITH THOSE PIC'S


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 03:55 PM~17320494
> *LOL. Sorry bout that. Adsense is a program you can join if you have a website, they give you a code, you enter the code into your site and Google places ads on your site which should be relevent to the content of the site. You see the ads on the page advertising various things? Those are from adsense and if you click those ads the site owner earns money on a monthly basis based on which ads get clicked as certain ads pay more etc which is where googles tools are useful in searching for higher paying keywords so you get higher paying ads. So the more we write, the more pages of content gets created , the more ads appear and the more hopefully get clicked. thats basic what adsense is but actually more detailed as also involves keywording etc. Anyway I thought you guys where saying the pussy shots may get the poster banned so was just saying if it did happen its understandable as fellow could potentially cost board owner allot of money by jeopardizing the adsense account.
> *


OH :wow: :wow: :wow: LOL.


----------



## UNITY (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 02:54 PM~17320478
> *WHAT THE FUCK??? You could've just said, " hey fuckin Jacob, stop posting full nudes cause there are ladies and children watchng, asshole!!!!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i mean thats what i would've said!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 02:56 PM~17320501
> *WHAT UP CARNAL YOU HAD ME ROLL'N WITH THOSE PIC'S
> *


AL IS A PIMP, IN CASE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 02:55 PM~17320492
> *THEY WERE MYAN NO THERE WERE MORE THAN ONE TRIBE BUT WHEN THEY WERE GETTING INVATED THEY FOUGHT AS ONE AND THE WARRIORS SENT THE LADYS AND KIDS TO THE MOUNTAINS TO HIDE SO THEY COULD START THE PEOPLE AGAIN BUT ALSO THE SPANIARDS WERE AMAZED THAT THE MYANS HAD RUNNING WATER AND RESTROOMS THAT CARRIED THE WAIST AWAYAS IN EROUPE THEY WERE DYEING FROM PLAUGE CAUSED FROM THERE SHIT SOILING THE GROUND THAT WATER WAS BEING  PUMPED FROM. THE SPANIARDS WERE AMAZED THAT THEY GREW HARVEST OF CORN AND USED IT FOR MANNY THINGS LIKE FOOD, TORTILLAS,LIQUER AND OTHIER SOURCES AND MEANS SO THEY THOUGHT THAT THEY WOULD TRY TO INVAID THE MEXICAS AND MOVE THERE PEOPLE IN . MY SPELLING AINT ALL THAT GREAT BUT YOU GET WHAT IM SAYING.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 02:55 PM~17320494
> *LOL. Sorry bout that. Adsense is a program you can join if you have a website, they give you a code, you enter the code into your site and Google places ads on your site which should be relevent to the content of the site. You see the ads on the page advertising various things? Those are from adsense and if you click those ads the site owner earns money on a monthly basis based on which ads get clicked as certain ads pay more etc which is where googles tools are useful in searching for higher paying keywords so you get higher paying ads. So the more we write, the more pages of content gets created , the more ads appear and the more hopefully get clicked. thats basic what adsense is but actually more detailed as also involves keywording etc. Anyway I thought you guys where saying the pussy shots may get the poster banned so was just saying if it did happen its understandable as fellow could potentially cost board owner allot of money by jeopardizing the adsense account.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 02:55 PM~17320494
> *LOL. Sorry bout that. Adsense is a program you can join if you have a website, they give you a code, you enter the code into your site and Google places ads on your site which should be relevent to the content of the site. You see the ads on the page advertising various things? Those are from adsense and if you click those ads the site owner earns money on a monthly basis based on which ads get clicked as certain ads pay more etc which is where googles tools are useful in searching for higher paying keywords so you get higher paying ads. So the more we write, the more pages of content gets created , the more ads appear and the more hopefully get clicked. thats basic what adsense is but actually more detailed as also involves keywording etc. Anyway I thought you guys where saying the p#@ shots may get the poster banned so was just saying if it did happen its understandable as fellow could potentially cost board owner allot of money by jeopardizing the adsense account.
> *





JUSTIN!!!!!!! COMON NOW,,,,,, THERES KIDS AND PARENTS READIN THIS,,,,,,WATCH UR WORDS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LIKE THAT BIG BEN???!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2010, 03:03 PM~17320571
> *[/size][/color][/font][/i]*
> JUSTIN!!!!!!! COMON NOW,,,,,, THERES KIDS AND PARENTS READIN THIS,,,,,,WATCH UR WORDS!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 PM~17320501
> *WHAT UP CARNAL YOU HAD ME ROLL'N WITH THOSE PIC'S
> *


What Pics were you "Rollin" too Homey??? :biggrin: Thsi fool had me rolling this morning at 4 am when I was getting ready for work!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 01:59 PM~17320537
> *AL IS A PIMP, IN CASE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pimpin in my Six F0......................































BISCAYNE!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 27 2010, 02:55 PM~17320492
> *THEY WERE MYAN NO THERE WERE MORE THAN ONE TRIBE BUT WHEN THEY WERE GETTING INVATED THEY FOUGHT AS ONE AND THE WARRIORS SENT THE LADYS AND KIDS TO THE MOUNTAINS TO HIDE SO THEY COULD START THE PEOPLE AGAIN BUT ALSO THE SPANIARDS WERE AMAZED THAT THE MYANS HAD RUNNING WATER AND RESTROOMS THAT CARRIED THE WAIST AWAYAS IN EROUPE THEY WERE DYEING FROM PLAUGE CAUSED FROM THERE SHIT SOILING THE GROUND THAT WATER WAS BEING  PUMPED FROM. THE SPANIARDS WERE AMAZED THAT THEY GREW HARVEST OF CORN AND USED IT FOR MANNY THINGS LIKE FOOD, TORTILLAS,LIQUER AND OTHIER SOURCES AND MEANS SO THEY THOUGHT THAT THEY WOULD TRY TO INVAID THE MEXICAS AND MOVE THERE PEOPLE IN . MY SPELLING AINT ALL THAT GREAT BUT YOU GET WHAT IM SAYING.
> *



Guess the Spaniards had a habit of destroying civilized culures in the name of progess as they did the same thing to the Filipino tribes as well, forced Catholicism with death and torture and truly tried to eliminate the native culture. Out of curiosity are the native languages still spoken in Mexico amongst the existing tribesmen are have they died out? Anyway, The cultural cars and bikes are really great as may make children ask these same questions.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Apr 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17320233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 


hahahahaha you always go to far but it's funny :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 04:29 PM~17320854
> *Guess the Spaniards had a habit of destroying civilized culures in the name of progess as they did the same thing to the Filipino tribes as well, forced Catholicism with death and torture and truly tried to eliminate the native culture. Out of curiosity are the native languages still spoken in Mexico amongst the existing tribesmen are have they died out? Anyway, The cultural cars and bikes are really great as may make children ask these same questions.
> *


Forcing religion is a good way to bring the people to live like you. What the spaniards did is what every nation that was worth there salt during that time did. You could say we THE U.S.A. is doing the same thing by showing the 3rd world (Iraq) our government, free market $$ system, which all exists without ALLAH.
Just like the Spaniards showed food grew, etc. without sacrifice. "Our god: just wants you to pay us a tithe, obey the Spaniard gov't and everything is cool"
I love the Mexica story, and it sucks what was lost during that time. But, the Spaniards were after land and riches. Just like we are today. So they are not as evil as they come off to be.

Q-vo B.Ed


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 27 2010, 03:13 PM~17320689
> *What Pics were you "Rollin" too Homey???  :biggrin: Thsi fool had me rolling this morning at 4 am when I was getting ready for work!!!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 27 2010, 03:14 PM~17320708
> *Pimpin in my Six F0......................
> BISCAYNE!!!!!! :wow:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17320995
> *
> hahahahaha you always go to far but it's funny :biggrin:
> *


thank you O.G.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17320995
> *
> hahahahaha you always go to far but it's funny :biggrin:
> *


thank you O.G.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17320995
> *
> What up Big Ed.. I think 5 O  up in this bitch
> 
> *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

very good movie homies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: PHXROJOE, AZs finest13, 64sub, 97TownCar, streetwerx, Lunas64, smiley602, FANTAZMA


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 27 2010, 04:18 PM~17321354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17320996
> *Forcing religion is a good way to bring the people to live like you. What the spaniards did is what every nation that was worth there salt during that time did. You could say we THE U.S.A. is doing the same thing by showing the 3rd world (Iraq) our government, free market $$ system, which all exists without ALLAH.
> Just like the Spaniards showed food grew, etc. without sacrifice. "Our god: just wants you to pay us a tithe, obey the Spaniard gov't and everything is cool"
> I love the Mexica story, and it sucks what was lost during that time. But, the Spaniards were after land and riches. Just like we are today. So they are not as evil as they come off to be.
> ...


One of the best film on this topic you guys are talking about, really worth watching.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17320274
> *does anyone on here install sunroofs??????
> *


i know a guy on the west side of town that does.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 03:29 PM~17320854
> * Out of curiosity are the native languages still spoken in Mexico amongst the existing tribesmen are have they died out?
> *


Nahuatl is still spoken in the Huasteca, Central Mexico and even a lil deeper South to this date.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:0 :0 TOO MUCH READING TODAY WHERES ALL THE PICS AT ????? :0 :0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 04:23 PM~17321405
> *:wave:  PHXROJOE, AZs finest13, 64sub, 97TownCar, streetwerx, Lunas64, smiley602, FANTAZMA
> *


what's up big ben hey it was cool chating with you on the eastside you to lunas64 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2010, 10:41 AM~17317908
> *PERVERT!!!!! :uh:
> *


cartoon porn is hilarous art lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I had been wondering that as last October my wife went to elementary schools classes here in our area of the valley and talked to them about Fil-Am history and allot of parents talk to us and where amazed that the nation has over 170 unique languages not spoken anyplace else (unless of course by immigrants). I asked some Mexican parents how many languages Mexico has and was told only one, Spanish, so I was really wondering what had become of the tribal languages that predated Spanish colonization and rather or not they where still spoken in pockets of the nation.


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

hey i got 4 new chrome cylinder style accumulators with all the fittings asking 300 pm if intrested :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17320996
> *Forcing religion is a good way to bring the people to live like you. What the spaniards did is what every nation that was worth there salt during that time did. You could say we THE U.S.A. is doing the same thing by showing the 3rd world (Iraq) our government, free market $$ system, which all exists without ALLAH.
> Just like the Spaniards showed food grew, etc. without sacrifice. "Our god: just wants you to pay us a tithe, obey the Spaniard gov't and everything is cool"
> I love the Mexica story, and it sucks what was lost during that time. But, the Spaniards were after land and riches. Just like we are today. So they are not as evil as they come off to be.
> ...





> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Apr 27 2010, 04:48 PM~17321613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all good stuff.

It's just a shame that our schools teach "their" version of history. Little is taught about what the Europeans really did to ther natives of this land. Kids/alot of fools this days are all screwed up with this so called aztec "tacas" and no sense of history or meaning behind them. Not to get to political with this but once in while I'm glad shit like this comes out so people really know the true meaning of "MEXICA".  

WWW.mexicamovement.com


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17323476
> *all good stuff.
> 
> It's just a shame that our schools teach "their" version of history. Little is taught about what the Europeans really did to ther natives of this land. Kids/alot of fools this days are all screwed up with this so called aztec "tacas" and no sense of history or meaning behind them. Not to get to political with this but once in while I'm glad shit like this comes out so people really know the true meaning of "MEXICA".
> ...


Ang hindi marunong lumingon sa pinanggalingan ay hindi makakarating sa paroroonan.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You vatos got to check this out!!!! :biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/urvbFAlVzZk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/urvbFAlVzZk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

he didnt say no ****!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17324322
> *he didnt say no ****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


UHHH THATS MY PENIS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

What's up AZ side! I am looking for a Hood and hinges for a 63 impala. If anyone has one pm me.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17323777
> *Ang hindi marunong lumingon sa pinanggalingan ay hindi makakarating sa paroroonan.
> *


A person who does not remember where he came from will never reach his destination.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17324995
> *A person who does not remember where he came from will never reach his destination.
> *


bien,muy bien :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u got ''A''   true true


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 27 2010, 09:41 PM~17325489
> *bien,muy bien :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: u got ''A''    true true
> *


 :biggrin: 

que onda my lil homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Apr 27 2010, 04:27 PM~17321947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok "Grasshopper"!  


> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 27 2010, 08:41 PM~17325489
> *bien,muy bien :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: u got ''A''    true true
> *


Orale!!!! Compita in the House! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Apr 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17321947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:420: :420: 'SUP :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I KNOW THAT IT IS STILL "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MANDOS69C/10, CHUCKS66

:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 27 2010, 05:17 PM~17321844
> *:0  :0 TOO MUCH READING TODAY WHERES ALL THE PICS AT ????? :0  :0
> *


i was like.........................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Apr 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17321947
> *cartoon porn is hilarous art lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


your gay bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17323476
> *all good stuff.
> 
> It's just a shame that our schools teach "their" version of history. Little is taught about what the Europeans really did to ther natives of this land. Kids/alot of fools this days are all screwed up with this so called aztec "tacas" and no sense of history or meaning behind them. Not to get to political with this but once in while I'm glad shit like this comes out so people really know the true meaning of "MEXICA".
> ...


you know your stuff homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17324322
> *he didnt say no ****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

does anyone need a vehicle transported the week of june 3 , from los angeles to phoenix. I am shipping my car to los angeles fri june 4th, but my transport guy doesnt want to come here to phx empty. if interested please p.m. me.

Thanks,
albert


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up Az?????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 09:38 AM~17329531
> *whats up Az?????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 09:38 AM~17329531
> *whats up Az?????
> *



WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17329540
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 27 2010, 11:37 PM~17326894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17326274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 10:00 AM~17329743
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats up All ou AZ Siders?? How is everyone?

Looks like about 80 degrees on Sunday!!! Perfect Lowrider Picnic, BBQ, Car Show, Beer Drinking, Hangin out with the Homies Weather!
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*Here is a Show n Shine in Chandler!*

Accepting the first 50 Lowriders that call in or register. Call 602-265-5927 or email [email protected]. 

The cars will be set-up on Arizona Place, just east of Arizona Avenue, between Boston and Buffalo Streets, in Chandler. Music Provided by the DJ you grew up with, Jose Cortez "La Voz De Aztlan" playing Oldies, Tejano and Old School. Also young and talented local rappers 
"VPROLIFIC-MEXICA SOL-JA - MALDITO ANGEL - RENEE - GHOST FAM - GOD CHASER & RIDDLE"

roll in at 10:00 am!

 

I had a cool flyer for this but it was a PDF and I could not convert it properly.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17330461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I JUST GOT A CALL FROM GENO OF THE DUKES ABOUT THIS SHOW...
SOUNDS GOOD...
ONE OF OUR MEMBERS NA NA DIED...
SO WE GOT A CAR WASH TO DO ON THAT DAY


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Apr 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17313852
> *YA SABES,
> I'LL HAVE A TWELVE PACK OF RONAS WITH YOUR NAME ON IT!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Coronas and tecate are on sale at alberston 8.88 12 pack


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2010, 12:02 PM~17330968
> *Coronas and tecate are on sale at alberston 8.88 12 pack
> *


dam!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17330461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is just down the street from me,im going to look into this.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17329540
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 10:00 AM~17329729
> *WHAT UP?  :biggrin:
> *


hey og is that ink expensive???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 28 2010, 10:47 AM~17330191
> *Whats up All ou AZ Siders?? How is everyone?
> 
> Looks like about 80 degrees on Sunday!!! Perfect Lowrider Picnic, BBQ, Car Show, Beer Drinking, Hangin out with the Homies Weather!
> ...


yes it is old timer!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats happening Mr. dj???????????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 12:37 PM~17331306
> *hey og is that ink expensive???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## slashsmf (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.e-joculet.ro/punctaj.php?user=Isti&id_user=9317


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 12:36 PM~17331298
> *whats up homie
> *


  chillin homie, cant wait for sunday :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER

:biggrin: Hello :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2010, 11:38 PM~17326898
> *your gay bro!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YOU BETTER WATCH OUT BEN :biggrin: HE MIGHT GET ONE OF HIS CAMELS TO TAKE A DUMP IN YOUR CAR!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 01:54 PM~17331936
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY? I SAW THAT PIC YOU POSTED WITH THE 1800 TEQUILA :thumbsup: I AM INTO THE DON JULIO TEQUILA MYSELF!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 09:38 AM~17329531
> *whats up Az?????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WASSSSSSSSSUP BIG BEN!!!! :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Apr 28 2010, 10:08 AM~17329822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2010, 12:02 PM~17330968
> *Coronas and tecate are on sale at alberston 8.88 12 pack
> *


MUY CHINGON!!!! :biggrin: I SHOP AT ALBERTSON'S!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2010, 10:05 AM~17329786
> *:biggrin:
> thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Apr 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17329540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ME TOO!!!!! hno: hno: :run: :run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wopaXj-lt5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wopaXj-lt5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>>


still workin on the video of the show.........jus put this together for the hell of it..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2010, 12:02 PM~17330968
> *Coronas and tecate are on sale at alberston 8.88 12 pack
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17330461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey art buck you guys are going is compita going to hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 28 2010, 02:05 PM~17332059
> *MUY CHINGON!!!!  :biggrin: I SHOP AT ALBERTSON'S!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm just trying to help out my brothers from unity we all going to the pic nic is a tradition every year in safeway are in sale for 9.89


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 12:58 PM~17331483
> *:dunno:
> *


if i can help out let me know!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 28 2010, 01:39 PM~17331814
> * chillin homie, cant wait for sunday :biggrin:
> *


man i cant wait to chill witha ll the homies!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 28 2010, 01:56 PM~17331966
> *:0  :0  :0 YOU BETTER WATCH OUT BEN  :biggrin: HE MIGHT GET ONE OF HIS CAMELS TO TAKE A DUMP IN YOUR CAR!!!  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ooooohhhh shit i'm sorry!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 28 2010, 02:01 PM~17332017
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WASSSSSSSSSUP BIG BEN!!!!  :wave: ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


fo sho, your gonna make it right??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 28 2010, 02:05 PM~17332059
> *MUY CHINGON!!!!  :biggrin: I SHOP AT ALBERTSON'S!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know his ass dont shop there, his lady might but his little midget smelling mojado ass is not allowed in there!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: he shops at ranch market!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17333572
> *you know his ass dont shop there, his lady might but his little midget smelling mojado ass is not allowed in there!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  he shops at ranch market!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:55 PM~17332612
> *hey art buck you guys are going is compita going to hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm not sure yet......... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 28 2010, 01:59 PM~17332001
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!  :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY? I SAW THAT PIC YOU POSTED WITH THE 1800 TEQUILA  :thumbsup: I AM INTO THE DON JULIO TEQUILA MYSELF!!  :cheesy:
> *



I' am good just watching FRIDAY!!! :biggrin: 

Ha ha ha I don't drink but if I did it would be that!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2010, 02:13 PM~17332131
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wopaXj-lt5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wopaXj-lt5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>>
> still workin on the video of the show.........jus put this together for the hell of it..
> *


Not to be mean homie but you need to get some girls that can DANCE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2010, 04:33 PM~17333623
> *:uh:
> *



DON'T BE SAD GATO I SHOP AT RANCH MARKET TO SHIT IT'S CHEAPER THAT WALMART!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:58 PM~17333866
> *DON'T BE SAD GATO I SHOP AT RANCH MARKET TO SHIT IT'S CHEAPER THAT WALMART!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17333848
> *Not to be mean homie but you need to get some girls that can DANCE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 28 2010, 04:33 PM~17333623
> *:uh:
> *


hey gato are you going to show your car on saturday at that down town chandler car show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17333848
> *Not to be mean homie but you need to get some girls that can DANCE!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY OGplayer i think all 4 girls should have done the Electric Slide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 28 2010, 05:28 PM~17334114
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: You know me I tell it like it is!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 28 2010, 05:51 PM~17334321
> *HEY OGplayer i think all 4  girls should have done the Electric Slide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Something at least they would have all been going in one direction cause that wasn't gonna get it..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:52 PM~17333792
> *I' am good just watching FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i was watching that too earlier!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17333848
> *Not to be mean homie but you need to get some girls that can DANCE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:58 PM~17333866
> *DON'T BE SAD GATO I SHOP AT RANCH MARKET TO SHIT IT'S CHEAPER THAT WALMART!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol aw you feel sorry for that short mongolito!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 28 2010, 05:51 PM~17334321
> *HEY OGplayer i think all 4  girls should have done the Electric Slide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 06:53 PM~17334951
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What up ben? Hey remember gato danced at the identity show and shine and I think he did a better job of dancing!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 06:52 PM~17334929
> *i was watching that too earlier!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey like they say great minds think alike :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 06:53 PM~17334947
> *lol aw you feel sorry for that short mongolito!!!
> *



Someone has to protect him from YOU!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 06:16 PM~17335227
> *Hey like they say great minds think alike :biggrin:
> *


OGizzle, Dont compare Bens mind to yours..... you know where his is....






















GUTTER!!!!!! :biggrin: 
'Sup B..... for Biscayne!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 28 2010, 07:17 PM~17335249
> *OGizzle, Dont compare Bens mind to yours..... you know where his is....
> GUTTER!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 'Sup B..... for Biscayne!!!!!
> *


hahahaha I know his is always in the gutter but had to make him feel special too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17320996
> *Forcing religion is a good way to bring the people to live like you. What the spaniards did is what every nation that was worth there salt during that time did. You could say we THE U.S.A. is doing the same thing by showing the 3rd world (Iraq) our government, free market $$ system, which all exists without ALLAH.
> Just like the Spaniards showed food grew, etc. without sacrifice. "Our god: just wants you to pay us a tithe, obey the Spaniard gov't and everything is cool"
> I love the Mexica story, and it sucks what was lost during that time. But, the Spaniards were after land and riches. Just like we are today. So they are not as evil as they come off to be.
> ...


what up happy


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17335271
> *hahahaha I know his is always in the gutter but had to make him feel special too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up o.g


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 28 2010, 07:59 PM~17335798
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


alot of good events comin up :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2010, 02:13 PM~17332131
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wopaXj-lt5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wopaXj-lt5A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>>
> still workin on the video of the show.........jus put this together for the hell of it..
> *


I WANT TO HAVE A DANCE OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP THE BILLY RAY CYRUS( ACHY BREAKY HEART VIDEO)SOMEBODY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byQIPdHMpjc PLEASE WATCH AND CAST YOUR VOTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byQIPdHMpjc


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Apr 28 2010, 07:38 PM~17335519
> *what up o.g
> *



What up? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17336390
> *I WANT TO HAVE A DANCE OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP THE BILLY RAY CYRUS( ACHY BREAKY HEART VIDEO)SOMEBODY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byQIPdHMpjc PLEASE WATCH AND CAST YOUR VOTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 28 2010, 07:59 PM~17335798
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17333557
> *ooooohhhh shit i'm sorry!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! thats right we are doing it again. The roswell super show june.19th. this show is a show that everyones going to be at. Special guest like Ron from Black Magic Hydraulics,Mando from Hi/Low Customs,Todd from Streetlife Customs will be in attendance, Along with myself! I will be filming this event and selling my latest DVD Vol.18! Dont miss one of the hottest show in new mexico with over 300+ Cars,Motorcycles,Bikes,Hot Rods,Truck/SUV'S. The show is a tribute to the man that started the Roswell super show Mr. Chris Otero who passed away in October. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me 480-307-5599 or Sabrina 575-627-7192 Thank you!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17333562
> *fo sho, your gonna make it right??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: OH FO' SHO' HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 28 2010, 10:31 PM~17337536
> *Man! thats right we are doing it again. The roswell super show june.19th. this show is a show that everyones going to be at. Special guest like Ron from Black Magic Hydraulics,Mando from Hi/Low Customs,Todd from Streetlife Customs will be in attendance, Along with myself! I will be filming this event and selling my latest DVD Vol.18! Dont miss one of the hottest show in new mexico with over 300+ Cars,Motorcycles,Bikes,Hot Rods,Truck/SUV'S. The show is a tribute to the man that started the Roswell super show Mr. Chris Otero who passed away in October. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me 480-307-5599 or Sabrina 575-627-7192 Thank you!!
> 
> 
> ...


   YOU GONNA BE AT THE UNITY PICNIC ON SUNDAY HOMIE?? :biggrin: LOOKING TO GET THE NEW DVD  :thumbsup: OH YEAH...WHAT UP WITH THE TALL TEE SHIRTS??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17333572
> *you know his ass dont shop there, his lady might but his little midget smelling mojado ass is not allowed in there!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  he shops at ranch market!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 28 2010, 10:31 PM~17337536
> *WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17336850
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


please cast your vote for the dance off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 07:14 PM~17335207
> *What up ben? Hey remember gato danced at the identity show and shine and I think he did a better job of dancing!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah that lil mothatrucka gots moves!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 07:16 PM~17335227
> *Hey like they say great minds think alike :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 07:17 PM~17335248
> *Someone has to protect him from YOU!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 28 2010, 07:17 PM~17335249
> *OGizzle, Dont compare Bens mind to yours..... you know where his is....
> GUTTER!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 'Sup B..... for Biscayne!!!!!
> *


your mind is always on the "hot dogs" member!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 28 2010, 11:31 PM~17337536
> *Man! thats right we are doing it again. The roswell super show june.19th. this show is a show that everyones going to be at. Special guest like Ron from Black Magic Hydraulics,Mando from Hi/Low Customs,Todd from Streetlife Customs will be in attendance, Along with myself! I will be filming this event and selling my latest DVD Vol.18! Dont miss one of the hottest show in new mexico with over 300+ Cars,Motorcycles,Bikes,Hot Rods,Truck/SUV'S. The show is a tribute to the man that started the Roswell super show Mr. Chris Otero who passed away in October. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me 480-307-5599 or Sabrina 575-627-7192 Thank you!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:420: :ninja: :0 :ninja: :boink: :guns: :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning! Danm, I was trying to catch up on the last couple of days. There is a lot of typing on this mutha. Fuck that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 28 2010, 05:46 PM~17334267
> *hey gato are you going to show your car on saturday at that down town chandler car show!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 29 2010, 06:55 AM~17339141
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i will see you saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17333848
> *Not to be mean homie but you need to get some girls that can DANCE!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUNNY O.G.,,,,SAD BUT I WAS THINKIN THE SAME..... :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 28 2010, 06:17 PM~17334575
> *:biggrin:  You know me I tell it like it is!!!
> *


THATS WHY I LOVE U O.G.!!!
ONLY PEOPLE THAT AINT SHIT LIE AND BULLSHIT.....!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Apr 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17336390
> *I WANT TO HAVE A DANCE OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP THE BILLY RAY CYRUS( ACHY BREAKY HEART VIDEO)SOMEBODY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2010, 06:02 AM~17338890
> *Good Morning! Danm, I was trying to catch up on the last couple of days. There is a lot of typing on this mutha. Fuck that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *











*I GOT YOU HOMIE,,,SPECIAL DELIVERY!!!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 09:43 AM~17340507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, BIGRICHSPIRIT, unity_mike

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2010, 11:14 AM~17341321
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2010, 11:14 AM~17341321
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 11:20 PM~17337912
> *hell yeah that lil mothatrucka gots moves!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 09:23 AM~17340284
> *THATS FUNNY O.G.,,,,SAD BUT I WAS THINKIN THE SAME.....  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 09:25 AM~17340308
> *THATS WHY I LOVE U O.G.!!!
> ONLY PEOPLE THAT AINT SHIT LIE AND BULLSHIT.....!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, locdownmexikan, OGPLAYER, rgarcia15928, t_durden, Teamblowme602

Whats up Everyone???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341768
> *TTT
> *


Hell Yeah!! :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341781
> *Lunas64, locdownmexikan, OGPLAYER, rgarcia15928, t_durden, Teamblowme602
> 
> Whats up Everyone???
> *



What up Mr Luna? How's it going?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up AZ!!!! uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*OR WAS THAT PIC FOR AL LUNA CUZ HE DRINKS SPRITE.... AND THE LOOKS OF THE PIC,,, I THINK HE WILL HAVE 2! :wow: :thumbsup: :drama: :naughty: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 01:17 PM~17342475
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *OR WAS THAT PIC FOR AL LUNA CUZ HE DRINKS SPRITE.... AND THE LOOKS OF THE PIC,,, I THINK HE WILL HAVE 2! :wow: :thumbsup: :drama: :naughty: *
> See!! Now you fellas know why Luna drinks 'Sprite"!!!!
> Buuuuurp! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 02:06 PM~17342848
> *:wave:
> 
> WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!
> *



Art,

Not much, just waiting on Fernando to call to say the Pontiacs done, had exhaust redone again. Once he calls may put it up on the trades section as the cultural cars have me thinking I may want to go diffrent route and build a true lowrider with a cultural theme. Plus that Pontiacs to hard to get parts for abnd whats available is expensive, imagine damn headers are 700+ where chevy headers would be like 100-199.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres a thick chick :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17333572
> *you know his ass dont shop there, his lady might but his little midget smelling mojado ass is not allowed in there!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  he shops at ranch market!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wheres Ranch Market? I never even heard of it. We shop at Lee Lee market and recently I found place called Food City in El Mirage that sells good drinks like Coke in bottles, Fanta and sindrel mundet etc. They even have pigs feet already split but no pig brains though.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 02:21 PM~17342944
> *Art,
> 
> Not much, just waiting on Fernando to call to say the Pontiacs done, had exhaust redone again. Once he calls may put it up on the trades section as the cultural cars have me thinking I may want to go diffrent route and build a true lowrider with a cultural theme. Plus that Pontiacs to hard to get parts for abnd whats available is expensive, imagine damn headers are 700+ where chevy headers would be like 100-199.
> *


dam justin 700 dolla!! ya nice to have a hard to find ride,,,, but sux to have a hard time findin parts for ur ride!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Heres a thick chick :biggrin: 












alrite justin!!!!!! ur gonna make big ben proud!!!!!!
:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Apr 29 2010, 12:07 PM~17341739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you never seen a ranch market??? where are you from mars???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 02:33 PM~17343067
> *Wheres Ranch Market? I never even heard of it. We shop at Lee Lee market and recently I found place called Food City in El Mirage that sells good drinks like Coke in bottles, Fanta and sindrel mundet etc. They even have pigs feet already split but no pig brains though.
> *



ok justin ,,,,,,u need to come down to da east side.......*you ever heard of Ritos on the Eastside.....Carolina's......or Poncho's Ont he south side??

jus a few really nice places to grub....
come down bruh..... well break bread!
* :h5:

and you talkin bout lee lee market on grand????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*food city and tent city!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17343164
> *ok justin ,,,,,,u need to come down to da east side.......you ever heard of Ritos on the Eastside.....Carolina's......or Poncho's Ont he south side??
> 
> jus a few really nice places to grub....
> ...


THOSE ARE THE GOOD SPOTS TOO!!!!

GO AHEAD AND SAY IT AL, """""BIG BEN SHOULD KNOW""" :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOW AL WILL TELL US WHERE ALL THE WEANNER STANDS ARE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 02:49 PM~17343197
> *food city and tent city!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Yeah thats what Im thinking. Is kinda amazing that saw a g-body the other day that completely done and was told the guy had put 7g's into it tottal, and it was lifted. Ive already put more than that into the Pontiac and havent even started body/paint and interior. I have rebuilt the 455 , new flowmaster exhaust (not street legal) , put chrome edelbrock intake, new edelbrock carb, chrome edelbrock valve cavers and polished aluminum radiator, chrome water neck, all new hoses, chrome 1 wire alternator, chrome re-usable oil filter thing , new starter, chrome oil pan, chrome trans pan, brakes are converted to disk (though could use better pads), all new hoses, etc. etc etc (engine stuff is basically done except was going to put chrome brake booster and master, chrome the brackets and add some looming ) Other than that Ive put around 2,600 worth of rims and tires on it . If decide to keep it will do suspension next , then paint/body but thinking to try to trade it for a car someone else has done work on and thats not so hard , or expensive, to get parts for. The parts for the Ventura are simply hard to find as not many where made in 66 and most the places do not even list ventura as a model for 1966 so must buy Catalina parts which is fine as long as needed part isnt like a Ventura emblem or something.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 02:54 PM~17343244
> *THOSE ARE THE GOOD SPOTS TOO!!!!
> 
> GO AHEAD AND SAY IT AL, """""BIG BEN SHOULD KNOW"""  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :rimshot: :rant: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 03:01 PM~17343306
> *Art,
> 
> Yeah thats what Im thinking. Is kinda amazing that saw a g-body the other day that tottally done and was told the guy had put 7g's into it tottal, and it was lifted. Ive already put more than that into the Pontiac and havent even started body/paint and interior. I have rebuilt the 455 , new flowmaster exhaust (not street legal) , put chrome edelbrock intake, new edelbrock carb, chrome edelbrock valve cavers and polished aluminum radiator, chrome water neck, all new hoses, chrome 1 wire alternator, chrome  re-usable oil filter thing , new starter, chrome oil pan, chrome trans pan, brakes are converted to disk (though could use better pads),  all new hoses, etc. etc etc (engine stuff is basically done except was going to put chrome brake booster and master, chrome the brackets and add some looming ) Other than that Ive put around 2,600 worth of rims and tires on it . If decide to keep it will do suspension next , then paint/body but thinking to try to trade it for a car someone else has done work on and thats not so hard , or expensive, to get parts for. The parts for the Ventura are simply hard to find as not many where made in 66 and most the places do not even list ventura as a model for 1966 so must buy Catalina parts which is fine as long as needed part isnt like a Ventura emblem or something.
> *



dammmmm...........
ya collector car...... 
seems like its colecting all ur loot my friend........ :nono:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17343164
> *ok justin ,,,,,,u need to come down to da east side.......you ever heard of Ritos on the Eastside.....Carolina's......or Poncho's Ont he south side??
> 
> jus a few really nice places to grub....
> ...


Art,

Will be moving down that way in few months, we just waiting on kids to finish school first. Lee Lee is on 79th ave and Cactus but I think theres one in Chandler also. The Food City in El Mirage is on Grand though in a shopping center with some restrauntes, a bakery and a car upholstery shop. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 03:06 PM~17343366
> *Art,
> 
> Will be moving down that way in few months, we just waiting on kids to finish school first. Lee Lee is on 79th ave and Cactus but I think theres one in Chandler also. The Food City in El Mirage is on Grand though in a shopping center with some restrauntes, a bakery and a car upholstery shop.
> ...


man wait till u get out this way bruh......turn u on to all the dope spots to grub!!!
u wont eat in the same place for a month!!!!!

but if i want really bomb ass grub,,,,,,i jus tell my mom i want her chili rellenos.....! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17343164
> *ok justin ,,,,,,u need to come down to da east side.......you ever heard of Ritos on the Eastside.....Carolina's......or Poncho's Ont he south side??
> 
> jus a few really nice places to grub....
> ...


DAMN BRO, ALL THOSE SPOTS ARE THE BOMB.MMMMMM, RITO'S HAS THOSE BEAN BURRITO ENCHILIDA STYLE, WITH MELTING CHEESE AND THE RED CHILI SAUCE!! AND THOSE BEANS BRO ARE THE BEST, WITH THAT LARD THEY USE IN THE BEANS. NOW THATS THE REAL WAY TO MAKE BEANS WITH THAT DAMN LARD!!! YES JUSTIN YOU NEED TO COME THIS WAY AND HIT THESE SPOTS UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art, You right about that one.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 02:43 PM~17343155
> *lol you never seen a ranch market??? where are you from mars????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ben,

Not mars but pretty close. We live way out past 185th Ave and only store in the town has a hitching post for tying horses up, people still use it even as allot of people ride horses to the store. Besides that store must go to surprise , peoria or goodyear to buy anything (to buy gallon of milk must drive 20+ mins each way) Only good out here is can have roosters and town has no police and to far out for county to patrol so never get tickets. El Mirage police like stopping me though, got stopped other day for going 18 in a 15 and got 2 tickets.


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IS IT FRIDAY YET??????????????? :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 29 2010, 03:11 PM~17343416
> *DAMN BRO, ALL THOSE SPOTS ARE THE BOMB.MMMMMM, RITO'S HAS THOSE BEAN BURRITO ENCHILIDA STYLE, WITH MELTING CHEESE AND THE RED CHILI SAUCE!! AND THOSE BEANS BRO ARE THE BEST, WITH THAT LARD THEY USE IN THE BEANS. NOW THATS THE REAL WAY TO MAKE BEANS WITH THAT DAMN LARD!!! YES JUSTIN YOU NEED TO COME THIS WAY AND HIT THESE SPOTS UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


MANTECA,,,,,,,ITS WHATS FOR DINNER!!!!!

NOW THOSE SPOTS ARE LIKE SOME OLD SCHOOL FOR REAL NICE AT HOME GRUB....

ASADERO EL SONORA,,,ON VAN BUREN AND 16 STREET ,,,THERE 3 MEAT PARALLIDAS ,TRIPAS ASADA, AND LENGUA......WITH THE SIDES.....COMON NOW!!!

OR RITE ACROSS THE STREET FROM THERE,, THE ROACH COACH"LA FRONTERA"
ASADA BURRITO!!!!! BANGING LIKE A PRESCHOOL FULL OF POTS AND PANS!!!


WE AINT EVEN GONA GET INTO DA POLLO COOP!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 03:17 PM~17343477
> *Ben,
> 
> Not mars but pretty close. We live way out past 185th Ave and only store in the town has a hitching post for tying horses up, people still use it even as allot of people ride horses to the store. Besides that store must go to surprise , peoria or goodyear to buy anything (to buy gallon of milk must drive 20+ mins each way) Only good out here is can have roosters and town has no police and to far out for county to patrol so never get tickets. El Mirage police like stopping me though, got stopped other day for going 18 in a 15 and got 2 tickets.
> *


DAM JUSTIN,,,, THEM 2 TIX,,,, ARE DOUBLE,,,,,,, U WAS IN A SCHOOL ZONE...... :nono:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 03:58 PM~17343893
> *MANTECA,,,,,,,ITS WHATS FOR DINNER!!!!!
> 
> NOW THOSE SPOTS ARE LIKE SOME OLD SCHOOL FOR REAL NICE AT HOME GRUB....
> ...


Danm Im hungry!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity_mike, RC6DEUCE, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Twiins, PHXROJOE
What up homies? And Homegirl! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2010, 04:05 PM~17343957
> *Danm Im hungry!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2010, 03:07 PM~17343973
> *unity_mike, RC6DEUCE, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Twiins, PHXROJOE
> What up homies? And Homegirl! :biggrin:
> *


'sup Mikey!

I'm Hungry too! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2010, 04:07 PM~17343973
> *unity_mike, RC6DEUCE, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Twiins, PHXROJOE
> What up homies? And Homegirl! :biggrin:
> *



What up? I am doing good and those food place have nothing on my food!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 03:58 PM~17343893
> *MANTECA,,,,,,,ITS WHATS FOR DINNER!!!!!
> 
> NOW THOSE SPOTS ARE LIKE SOME OLD SCHOOL FOR REAL NICE AT HOME GRUB....
> ...


THANKS ART FOR THE INFO ON THOSE OTHER SPOTS HOMIE. I STAY OFF OF 32ND ST OFF OF ROOSEVELT SO IM NOT FAR FROM THOSE SPOTS. IM GONNA HIT THEM UP ASAP!!!! DAMN BRO YOU GOT A MEXICAN HUNGRY NOW!!!..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 01:28 PM~17342572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIITTT...WHERE CAN I FIND A SPRITE LIKE THIS ONE... :dunno: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2010, 04:07 PM~17343973
> *unity_mike, RC6DEUCE, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Twiins, PHXROJOE
> What up homies? And Homegirl! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 29 2010, 04:07 PM~17343978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it!!!!!!!!! I'll take one of everything! And a diet coke!:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 29 2010, 04:12 PM~17344008
> *THANKS ART FOR THE INFO ON THOSE OTHER SPOTS HOMIE. I STAY OFF OF 32ND ST OFF OF ROOSEVELT SO IM NOT FAR FROM THOSE SPOTS. IM GONNA HIT THEM UP ASAP!!!! DAMN BRO YOU GOT A MEXICAN HUNGRY NOW!!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK,,OK,,,,OK,,,,NOW U GOT TO RANCH MARKET ON ROOSEVELT,,,,,GET U A FRESH MOJARRA,,,,,AND TELL THE DUDE,,,""aye piasa frito este mofo!!!"

get you some lemon,, salsa,,,maybe an avocado......BAMMM!!!!!

IF U LIKE FISH!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

What up? I am doing good and those food place have nothing on my food!!! 


Prove it!!!!!!!!! I'll take one of everything! And a diet coke!
:biggrin: 




mike...... u need a ride..... !!!! O.G. u fell into my master plan!!!!! i knew u would come like that!!!!!!! 

corn tortillas for me please.....i'll bring my own pepsi...!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 29 2010, 04:18 PM~17344065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didn't work homie


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 04:18 PM~17344062
> *OK,,OK,,,,OK,,,,NOW U GOT TO RANCH MARKET ON ROOSEVELT,,,,,GET U A FRESH MOJARRA,,,,,AND TELL THE DUDE,,,""aye piasa frito este mofo!!!"
> 
> get you some lemon,, salsa,,,maybe an avocado......BAMMM!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:....... :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:21 PM~17344091
> *didn't work homie
> *


whats up fool?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike, PHXROJOE, refined93, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az, ARIZA70

whats up homies????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 29 2010, 04:12 PM~17344008
> *THANKS ART FOR THE INFO ON THOSE OTHER SPOTS HOMIE. I STAY OFF OF 32ND ST OFF OF ROOSEVELT SO IM NOT FAR FROM THOSE SPOTS. IM GONNA HIT THEM UP ASAP!!!! DAMN BRO YOU GOT A MEXICAN HUNGRY NOW!!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


homie im always at the shop on 20 st and roosevelt,,, if u see my truck out front... stop bye and have a cold one..... well figure out lunch!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344114
> *unity_mike, PHXROJOE, refined93, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az, ARIZA70
> 
> whats up homies????
> *


Are you ready?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*11,000 posts, i really need a job!!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344114
> *unity_mike, PHXROJOE, refined93, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az, ARIZA70
> 
> whats up homies????
> *



nice rims big ben!!!!!!

what up bruh!!!
.......


did Al send u the LOL pic!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2010, 04:25 PM~17344126
> *Are you ready?
> *



we all goin to O.G.'s pad for some real grub!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 04:04 PM~17343948
> *DAM JUSTIN,,,, THEM 2 TIX,,,, ARE DOUBLE,,,,,,, U WAS IN A SCHOOL ZONE......  :nono:
> *


Art,

I didn't end up with one for speeding but got 1 for invalid plates and another for no proof of insurance. I have car insured so just must take the proof to El Mirage courthouse. The invalid plates though not so sure. I was using the old owners plates as they don't expire until July and MVD woman said I could use them until the expiration date. My neighbor out here is with Goodyear police and told me just take plate receipts to court and show the date etc as I bought plates about 1.5hrs after being ticketed. I already went to courthouse to give proof but was waste of time as the cop hadnt yet submitted the ticket to record yet.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 05:31 PM~17344208
> *Art,
> 
> I didn't end up with one for speeding but got 1 for invalid plates and another for no proof of insurance. I have car insured so just must take the proof to El Mirage courthouse. The invalid plates though not so sure. I was using the old owners plates as they don't expire until July and MVD woman said I could use them until the expiration date. My neighbor out here is with Goodyear police and told me just take plate receipts to court and show the date etc as I bought plates about 1.5hrs after being ticketed.  I already went to courthouse to give proof but was waste of time as the cop hadnt yet submitted the ticket to record yet.
> *


Hey what was the cops name and were you rolling a lowlow?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I need to get some those stickers my neighbor was telling me about. He said if you donate money to the police they give you a sticker for your car and if you have it the police have been instructed not to ticket you. I wonder though if they work outside of Goodyear.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 29 2010, 05:37 PM~17344268
> *Hey what was the cops name and were you rolling a lowlow?
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 04:26 PM~17344145
> *nice rims big ben!!!!!!
> 
> what up bruh!!!
> ...


no but you can send it to me!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344114
> *unity_mike, PHXROJOE, refined93, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az, ARIZA70
> 
> whats up homies????
> *


WHAT UP BEN.... :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17344268
> *Hey what was the cops name and were you rolling a lowlow?
> *


Big Happy,

I was in my 66 Pontiac. They had several cops there at time in car and on motorcycle but Ill get cops name, of one who ticketed me, when I get car back as have all the documents in the car as was going to court house after Fernando fixed the exhaust. My wife thinks they stopped me because of the looks of the car but I can admit I was going 25 (the speedlimit) and started slowing down after I saw the 15mph sign, when he stopped me I was only 3mph over speedlimit though. One of the police was cool as same day several hundred students where protesting just few hundred yards away from where I was stopped and the police guy called his station to tell them the students weren't being unruly or anything in case anyone called them about the students. 

You know though you must wonder if anyone is really stupid enough to say yes to the questions they ask though as the cops asked me if i have drugs in car, if i had weapons in car etc. I mean what kind of idiot do they think would say yeah man i got a couple kilos in trunk , some herb in the ashtray and a sawed off 12 under the seat.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 04:20 PM~17344080
> *What up? I am doing good and those food place have nothing on my food!!!
> Prove it!!!!!!!!! I'll take one of everything! And a diet coke!
> :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: hahahaha let me get better first!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344114
> *unity_mike, PHXROJOE, refined93, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az, ARIZA70
> 
> whats up homies????
> *



What up Big Ben? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344114
> *unity_mike, PHXROJOE, refined93, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az, ARIZA70
> 
> whats up homies????
> *


what's up homie Big Ben i will see you and the crew on sunday !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:25 PM~17344128
> *11,000 posts, i really need a job!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X63


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17343164
> *ok justin ,,,,,,u need to come down to da east side.......you ever heard of Ritos on the Eastside.....Carolina's......or Poncho's Ont he south side??
> 
> jus a few really nice places to grub....
> ...


What about the rito on the westside 51st and orangewood


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 01:54 PM~17343244
> *THOSE ARE THE GOOD SPOTS TOO!!!!
> 
> GO AHEAD AND SAY IT AL, """""BIG BEN SHOULD KNOW"""  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I almost did Benny!!! Be we all already know!!!!

You keep sayin weenie..... you better say no ****!!!! We gonna wonder about you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

What up Luna


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 03:41 PM~17344319
> *no but you can send it to me!!!
> *


I sent that shit to you Ben!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Apr 29 2010, 05:29 PM~17345272
> *What up Luna
> *


Sup Mr Custom!!! How is everything?
Whats up with this windy ass shit out there? My hair is messed up now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 04:18 PM~17344062
> *OK,,OK,,,,OK,,,,NOW U GOT TO RANCH MARKET ON ROOSEVELT,,,,,GET U A FRESH MOJARRA,,,,,AND TELL THE DUDE,,,""aye piasa frito este mofo!!!"
> 
> get you some lemon,, salsa,,,maybe an avocado......BAMMM!!!!!
> ...


Art,

If you like fish go to Lee Lee Market. They got tanks full of still swimming fish you can choose from, they then clean it and will even fry it for you for free. Just make them weigh it after its been cleaned. I like make fish into kinilaw (picture below) which kinda like what called ceviche in Mexican place.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 29 2010, 05:41 PM~17345419
> *Art,
> 
> If you like fish go to Lee Lee Market. They got tanks full of still swimming fish you can choose from, they then clean it and will even fry it for you for free. Just make them weigh it after its been cleaned. I like make fish into kinilaw (picture below) which kinda like what called ceviche in Mexican place.
> ...


Enough with the food!!!! I am damn hungry now!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2010, 06:47 PM~17345493
> *Enough with the food!!!! I am damn hungry now!!!
> *



LOL Me also, will be glad when dinners ready. Will not have any kinilaw/ceviche though as think wife is cooking menudo.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>This is for the Homie's!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 29 2010, 07:03 PM~17345689
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>This is for the Homie's!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nice Cars :biggrin: You should have got the girl in blk and wht to dance in other video that posted earlier.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 29 2010, 02:45 PM~17343164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But everyone on the EAST SIDE also knows that La Tolteca (along with Ritos) is the bomb


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17344121
> *homie im always at the shop on 20 st and roosevelt,,, if u see my truck out front... stop bye and have a cold one..... well figure out lunch!!!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME HOMIE!!!.... :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 29 2010, 04:46 PM~17344367
> *WHAT UP BEN.... :wave:
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 29 2010, 04:58 PM~17344484
> *What up Big Ben?  :biggrin:
> *


whats up OG how are those things coming along??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 29 2010, 05:56 PM~17344952
> *X63
> *


get me a job where you work, i wanna be the boss or else forget it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2010, 06:23 PM~17345230
> *I almost did Benny!!! Be we all already know!!!!
> 
> You keep sayin weenie..... you better say no ****!!!! We gonna wonder about you!!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont want them thinking about me like they think about you!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17345290
> *I sent that shit to you Ben!!!
> *


send it again


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2010, 06:47 PM~17345493
> *Enough with the food!!!! I am damn hungry now!!!
> *


why dont you go eat some hot dogs ****, i mean "no ****" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 09:37 PM~17347648
> *whats up OG how are those things coming along??
> *


I have the 100 ready but the ink hasn't come in so if you wanna pick those up..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 04:25 PM~17344128
> *11,000 posts, i really need a job!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry:   OK BEN :uh: WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT USING THE "JOB" AND "WORK" WORD!!!!!! :ugh: :burn: :buttkick: :twak: :nono: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 29 2010, 08:29 PM~17346707
> *Ritos is the bomb, I went to school across the street at Garfield..the OG garfield school. The Garcia's are good people there...diferent hood at the time but good folk there
> But everyone on the EAST SIDE also knows that La Tolteca (along with Ritos) is the bomb
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN!!! I HAVEN'T HAD RITO'S IN MONTHS!!!   MIGHT STOP BY THERE ON MY WAY BACK FROM APACHE JUNCTION TOMORROW!!!   PICKING UP SOME PARTS OUT THERE!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17348135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAMN!!! I HAVEN'T HAD RITO'S IN MONTHS!!!     MIGHT STOP BY THERE ON MY WAY BACK FROM APACHE JUNCTION TOMORROW!!!     PICKING UP SOME PARTS OUT THERE!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


o yea? if you find any kaddy or kutty parts let me know


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 29 2010, 10:35 PM~17348229
> *o yea? if you find any kaddy or kutty parts let me know
> *


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

THE SUNS JUST WHOOPED THAT ASS!!!!........ :machinegun: :guns: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey I gotta question about hydraulics. Why is it that on some pics of cars the front wheels looks like they are wobbly? Is it supposed to be like that? I just ask as have been trying to figure out why in the pics some cars with hydraulics seem to have wheels that are straight while others front wheels look wobbly like they not really attached to nothing, like cars sitting on ground but wheel is leaning funny. 

Sorry for the stupid question but I never have had a lifted car as back when i got interested in lowriders (early 90s) I had several friends who got hydraulics and their shit was always leaking and one friends car burned to ashes etc. Seeing that didnt make me want them at the time.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

are you meaning the bulldog stance? that's extended a-arms


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DeeLoc,

Not sure. Ill show you some pics I found though. On the red car the wheel looks wobbly but on the white car the wheels are straight. These pics show it a little but on hopping pics you can really see it as some cars have wheels that stay straight while hopping and on others the wheels that are wobbly seem to almost fold over sideways while cars in air.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17347955
> *I have the 100 ready but the ink hasn't come in so if you wanna pick those up..
> *


ok can i pick them up today???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2010, 10:19 PM~17348092
> *:angry:  :angry:     OK BEN  :uh: WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT USING THE "JOB" AND "WORK" WORD!!!!!!  :ugh:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :nono:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


sorry homie, my bad!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Apr 29 2010, 10:48 PM~17348348
> *THE SUNS JUST WHOOPED THAT ASS!!!!........ :machinegun:  :guns:  :drama:
> *


yes they did!!! GO SUNS!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2010, 09:23 PM~17348135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAMN!!! I HAVEN'T HAD RITO'S IN MONTHS!!!     MIGHT STOP BY THERE ON MY WAY BACK FROM APACHE JUNCTION TOMORROW!!!     PICKING UP SOME PARTS OUT THERE!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



:biggrin: see if there is anything out there for a Monte Carlo SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you know......like bucket seats and a console!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

fat ass friday????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350133
> *:biggrin: see if there is anything out there for a Monte Carlo SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you know......like bucket seats and a console!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 30 2010, 08:36 AM~17350545
> *fat ass friday????
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 02:05 AM~17349115
> *DeeLoc,
> 
> Not sure. Ill show you some pics I found though. On the red car the wheel looks wobbly but on the white car the wheels are straight. These pics show it a little but on hopping pics you can really see it as some cars have wheels that stay straight while hopping and on others the wheels that are wobbly seem to almost fold over sideways while cars in air.
> ...


ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin: the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will. that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it... you know when a choncho is experienced to start accumalating beef flaps.... so beware if you see a car with the wheels butterflied cause he may bust your ass!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 01:00 AM~17349000
> *Hey I gotta question about hydraulics.  Why is it that on some pics of cars the front wheels looks like they are wobbly? Is it supposed to be like that? I just ask as have been trying to figure out why in the pics some cars with hydraulics seem to have wheels that are straight while others front wheels look wobbly like they not really attached to nothing, like cars sitting on ground but wheel is leaning funny.
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but I never have had a lifted car as back when i got interested in lowriders (early 90s) I had several friends who got hydraulics and their shit was always leaking and one friends car burned to ashes etc.  Seeing that didnt make me want them at the time.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 30 2010, 06:46 AM~17350133
> *:biggrin: see if there is anything out there for a Monte Carlo SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you know......like bucket seats and a console!!! :biggrin:
> *


Also, see if there is a ragtop without holes in it for Bens 63 Biscayne!!!!

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17350867
> *ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin:  the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will.  that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it...  you know when a choncho is all worn out it tends to start accumalating beef flaps.... in conclusion thats why we all love lowriders and woman !!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM CONFUSED :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, 94sikdeville602, Ben'sCustomWheels

:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIES!!! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 AM~17350867
> *ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin:  the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will.  that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it...  you know when a choncho is all worn out it tends to start accumalating beef flaps.... in conclusion thats why we all love lowriders and woman !!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats why huh??? :biggrin: Too damn funny Ben!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 30 2010, 08:21 AM~17350889
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, 94sikdeville602, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> ...


Sup Homey!!! Its Friday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350133
> *:biggrin: see if there is anything out there for a Monte Carlo SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you know......like bucket seats and a console!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 'SUP ART! :wave: WELL ACTUALLY I AM PICKING UP SOME PARTS FOR THE MAZDA-ROTTI!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Apr 30 2010, 09:20 AM~17350886
> *IM CONFUSED :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: pick up some beers homie and come over so we can sit and drink and i'll explain it better!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 30 2010, 08:44 AM~17350587
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP MR. T!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2010, 09:22 AM~17350893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats why huh??? :biggrin: Too damn funny Ben!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 02:05 AM~17349115
> *DeeLoc,
> 
> Not sure. Ill show you some pics I found though. On the red car the wheel looks wobbly but on the white car the wheels are straight. These pics show it a little but on hopping pics you can really see it as some cars have wheels that stay straight while hopping and on others the wheels that are wobbly seem to almost fold over sideways while cars in air.
> ...


ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin: the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will. that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it... you know when a choncho is experienced to start accumalating beef flaps.... so beware if you see a car with the wheels butterflied cause he may bust your ass!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 08:57 AM~17350681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 30 2010, 09:23 AM~17350906
> *:0  :0  :0 'SUP ART! :wave: WELL ACTUALLY I AM PICKING UP SOME PARTS FOR THE MAZDA-ROTTI!!
> *


damn compita is crazy, he has a good body guard!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2010, 09:20 AM~17350883
> *Also, see if there is a ragtop without holes in it for Bens 63 Biscayne!!!!
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17350867
> *ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin:  the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will.  that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it...  you know when a choncho is experienced to start accumalating beef flaps.... so beware if you see a car with the wheels butterflied cause he may bust your ass!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2010, 09:20 AM~17350883
> *Also, see if there is a ragtop without holes in it for Bens 63 Biscayne!!!!
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


yeah and see if they will trade in the two extra doors that Al doesn't need anymore!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2010, 09:20 AM~17350883
> *Also, see if there is a ragtop without holes in it for Bens 63 Biscayne!!!!
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

oh yeah, mando see if you can stop by impala bobs and pick up the two extra lights that Al needs for his car to complete the biscayne to impala project he has been working on!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 08:57 AM~17350681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 02:00 AM~17349000
> *Hey I gotta question about hydraulics.  Why is it that on some pics of cars the front wheels looks like they are wobbly? Is it supposed to be like that? I just ask as have been trying to figure out why in the pics some cars with hydraulics seem to have wheels that are straight while others front wheels look wobbly like they not really attached to nothing, like cars sitting on ground but wheel is leaning funny.
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question but I never have had a lifted car as back when i got interested in lowriders (early 90s) I had several friends who got hydraulics and their shit was always leaking and one friends car burned to ashes etc.  Seeing that didnt make me want them at the time.
> *



JUSTIN PICKUP the latest ROLL'N Video it should say "TEAM BLOW ME" on the cover, (IT DOESN'T, BUT I DIGRESS) EVERY CAR WINNING IN AZ HAS A "TEAM BLOW ME" Sticker on it. The wheels ARE Butterflied, yes they are ALL whores (So are We, LOLZ) people say that cuz we get AROUND and SERVE EVERYONE WITH A SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~~~~S~P~I~R~I~T~~~~

~~~TEAM~BLOW~ME~~~


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 30 2010, 09:29 AM~17350964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 09:27 AM~17350943
> *damn compita is crazy, he has a good body guard!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 JUST FOUND A PIC OF MIKEY FROM UNITY CC!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Apr 29 2010, 06:07 PM~17345041
> *What about the rito on the westside 51st and orangewood
> *


word is that ritos is different flavor... not the same.... i cant call it,,, never been there,,,, but if im out there i hope i remember! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 AM~17350867
> *ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin:  the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will.  that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it...  you know when a choncho is experienced to start accumalating beef flaps.... so beware if you see a car with the wheels butterflied cause he may bust your ass!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Great analogy.  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 30 2010, 08:23 AM~17350906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 29 2010, 08:29 PM~17346707
> *Ritos is the bomb, I went to school across the street at Garfield..the OG garfield school. The Garcia's are good people there...diferent hood at the time but good folk there
> But everyone on the EAST SIDE also knows that La Tolteca (along with Ritos) is the bomb
> *



i went to school with cathy salinas,,,,,she was and still is cool as hell...... and the varrio was different,,,, as far as the tolteca......aint like back in the day,,,, seems different know,,,, but there pan dulce!!!!!!! is bangin!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2010, 09:39 PM~17347666
> *send it again
> *


eres maniaco pinche ben!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17350867
> *ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin:  the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will.  that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it...  you know when a choncho is experienced to start accumalating beef flaps.... so beware if you see a car with the wheels butterflied cause he may bust your ass!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ben ,,,,,,,,i dig the way u explain it in comparison,,,,,,to sex!!! easily understood!!!!

get it Justin!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BIGHAPPY55,
JUSTIN PICKUP the latest ROLL'N Video it should say "TEAM BLOW ME" on the cover, (IT DOESN'T, BUT I DIGRESS) EVERY CAR WINNING IN AZ HAS A "TEAM BLOW ME" Sticker on it. The wheels ARE Butterflied, yes they are ALL whores (So are We, LOLZ) people say that cuz we get AROUND and SERVE EVERYONE WITH A SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~~~~S~P~I~R~I~T~~~~








~~~TEAM~BLOW~ME~~~

*sticker???* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:26 AM~17351393
> *BIGHAPPY55,
> JUSTIN PICKUP the latest ROLL'N Video it should say "TEAM BLOW ME" on the cover, (IT DOESN'T, BUT I DIGRESS) EVERY CAR WINNING IN AZ HAS A "TEAM BLOW ME" Sticker on it. The wheels ARE Butterflied, yes they are ALL whores (So are We, LOLZ) people say that cuz we get AROUND and SERVE EVERYONE WITH A SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...






CMON


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 30 2010, 08:47 AM~17351102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNY AS HELL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Heres ANOTHER good one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TEAM BLOW ME in this bitch


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 09:42 AM~17351062
> *JUSTIN PICKUP the latest ROLL'N Video it should say "TEAM BLOW ME" on the cover, (IT DOESN'T, BUT I DIGRESS) EVERY CAR WINNING IN AZ HAS A "TEAM BLOW ME" Sticker on it. The wheels ARE Butterflied, yes they are ALL whores (So are We, LOLZ) people say that cuz we get AROUND and SERVE EVERYONE WITH A SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ~~~~S~P~I~R~I~T~~~~
> ...


yeah justin, they are all over just busting ass!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 30 2010, 10:02 AM~17351217
> *Great analogy.   :biggrin:
> *


thank you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 10:08 AM~17351272
> *eres maniaco pinche ben!!! :wow:
> *


paque digo que no si si!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 10:17 AM~17351329
> *ben ,,,,,,,,i love the way u explain it in comparison,,,,,,to sex!!! easily understood!!!!
> 
> get it Justin!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 11:38 AM~17351492
> *yeah justin, they are all over just busting ass!!!!  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Thank you, WHAT UP BIG BEN??

OH THE NEW ROLL'N IS A QUALITY FILM it has it all, WINNERS, LOSERS, GOOD guys, BAD GUYS YOU LOVE TO HATE!!, it even shows cheerleaders and A COUPLE MEN THAT LOOK LIKE THEY WANT TO CRY!!!!!

LOLZZ TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*BIGHAPPY55,Apr 30 2010, 10:37 AM~17351491]
<img src=\'http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk270/BIGHAPPY5514/Teamblowme2cars.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Heres ANOTHER good one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TEAM BLOW ME in this bitch





here is another justin,,,,,,sticker and butterflied!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NaHh3qYhCHk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NaHh3qYhCHk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

here u go justin a lil clip of a team blow me ride in motion!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 08:57 AM~17350681
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sGD9bmturgg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sGD9bmturgg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*justin ,,,,
same car pleasin the crowd......sorry so dark....but the sun didnt show up that nite.*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17350867
> *ok Justin i'm going to explain it to you so listen up ok.... :biggrin:  the white car is what we call a vergin hopper, the car recently just had the hydros installed so thats why the wheels look staight, the other car is what we call an experienced hopper, a whore if you will.  that car has been busting ass all over town and the wheels tend to start looking butterflied, floppy as you like to call it...  you know when a choncho is experienced to start accumalating beef flaps.... so beware if you see a car with the wheels butterflied cause he may bust your ass!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ben,

Got it. So if you gonna buy a used car with juice you dont want the floppy one as it sloppy seconds , thirds, fourths or whatever sio better to buy that straighted wheeled one so can train that bitch. :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

* JUSTIN ,,,,,,and heres a virgin,,,,bustin my 3-wheel cherry!!! its me ART LOKS,
learnin myself how to be a WHORE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


dont mind the music,,,,that part is for an old friend.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 11:15 AM~17351737
> *Ben,
> 
> Got it. So if you gonna buy a used car with juice you dont want the floppy one as it sloppy seconds , thirds, fourths or whatever sio better to buy that straighted wheeled one so can train that bitch.  :roflmao:
> *


*you crazy justin!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 12:17 PM~17351750
> * JUSTIN ,,,,,,and heres a virgin,,,,bustin my 3-wheel cherry!!! its me ART LOKS,
> learnin myself how to be a WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


Thats whats up, had to be busting that cherry (way tooo fast!!)
Thanks for all the posts today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:03 AM~17351667
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sGD9bmturgg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sGD9bmturgg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> justin ,,,,
> ...


Art,

I thought people was making the wheels floppy on purpose so when they hop the bottom of tire would be higher. So wats the bulldog stance Deelok was talking about? 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17351800
> *Art,
> 
> I thought people was making the wheels floppy on purpose so when they hop the bottom of tire would be higher. So wats the bulldog stance Deelok was talking about?
> ...


DONT KNOW BRO....BUT AZ SIDE WILL LET US KNOW,,,, IM STILL WET BEHIND DA EARS MYSELF....


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 12:25 PM~17351800
> *Art,
> 
> I thought people was making the wheels floppy on purpose so when they hop the bottom of tire would be higher. So wats the bulldog stance Deelok was talking about?
> ...


Its all about EXTEND THE A-ARMS (GIVING THE WHEEL MORE THROW) but being sloppy isn't necessariyl something you want. (loose bushings/balljoints etc.) But It happens if you doing alot of hopping and a lot of inches


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

YOU KNOW THE ONE THING I CANT UNDERSTAND IS HOW IS IT THE HIGHER A CAR GOES THE HEAVIER IT GETS?????

LOLZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 11:19 AM~17351775
> *Thats whats up, had to be busting that cherry (way tooo fast!!)
> Thanks for all the posts today
> *


ANYTIME BRO,,,,IF I READ AND I GOT ,,, IM GONA TRY......YA AND I KNOW WAY TO FAST NOW.... I WAS ESSSCARED AFTER.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BUT AFTER A WEEK OR SO 
SLOW MOTION FOR ME,,,,,,,,,I SLOWED DOWN TO LET THE :machinegun: HATER COUNT MY SPOKES... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YA IM GONNA LEARN ALOT.... IM JUST A NERD THAT LEARNS REAL FAST.....


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

SLOW MOTION FOR ME,,,,,,,,,I SLOWED DOWN TO LET THE HATER COUNT MY SPOKES.

ALL 400 OF EM!! thas how real LOWRIDERS RIDE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 11:33 AM~17351859
> *Its all about EXTEND THE A-ARMS (GIVING THE WHEEL MORE THROW) but being sloppy isn't necessariyl something you want. (loose bushings/balljoints etc.) But It happens if you doing alot of hopping and a lot of inches
> *


 :werd: THE ONLY GOOD PART ON THAT IS THAT I USED TO WORK AT AN ALIGNMENT SHOP,,,SO I HAVE SOME KNOWLEDGE BOUT ALL THE BUSHINGS AND BALL JOINTS,,, THATS A PLUS,,, CUZ THAT SHIT GETS HELLA EXPENSIVE......

AND ABOUT THE WEIGHT,,,,,,,PHYSICS I BELEIVE,,,,RIGHT JUSTIN,,,,, 

IT JUS LOOKS WEIRD CUS WHEN ITS GOING UP REAL HIGH ,,,SLOW IT LOOKS SUPER LITE,,,BUT WHEN IT HITS,,,,,U CAN FEEL THE GROUND MOVE....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17348135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAMN!!! I HAVEN'T HAD RITO'S IN MONTHS!!!     MIGHT STOP BY THERE ON MY WAY BACK FROM APACHE JUNCTION TOMORROW!!!     PICKING UP SOME PARTS OUT THERE!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


YOU MIGHT WANNA CALL TO SEE WHATS ON THE MENU EVERYTIME I GO THEY ARE TAKING SOMETHING OFF THE MENU, THINK THEY ARE DOWN TO BURRITOS,RICE,BEANS, AND TOSTADAS NOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SLOW MOTION FOR ME,,,,,,,,,I SLOWED DOWN TO LET THE







HATER COUNT MY SPOKES.

ALL 400 OF EM!! thas how real LOWRIDERS RIDE!!!



YUP YUP!!! 
:wow: LOW AND SLOW!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 30 2010, 11:47 AM~17351959
> *YOU MIGHT WANNA CALL TO SEE WHATS ON THE MENU EVERYTIME I GO THEY ARE TAKING SOMETHING OFF THE MENU, THINK THEY ARE DOWN TO BURRITOS,RICE,BEANS, AND TOSTADAS NOW
> *


YA BRO JUS BURROS NOW,,,,I DONT THINK NO MORE TOSTADAS,,,,
ENCHILADAS,,I THINK NOW.

GREEN W/BEANS ENCHILAD STYLE,,,WITH EXTRA SOUR CREAM!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Apr 29 2010, 06:07 PM~17345041
> *What about the rito on the westside 51st and orangewood
> *


THERE IS NO RITOS ON THE WESTSIDE ITS
Lito's Fine Mexican Food
(623) 930-0458
4720 W Olive Ave
Glendale, AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 30 2010, 11:54 AM~17352005
> *THERE IS NO RITOS ON THE WESTSIDE ITS
> Lito's Fine Mexican Food
> (623) 930-0458
> ...


DAM BRO I HEARD IT WAS THE SON OPEND UP THE ONE ON THE WESTIDE,,,, BUT IT WASNT MOMS STEELO,,, SO NO AS BUENO.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 11:33 AM~17351859
> *Its all about EXTEND THE A-ARMS (GIVING THE WHEEL MORE THROW) but being sloppy isn't necessariyl something you want. (loose bushings/balljoints etc.) But It happens if you doing alot of hopping and a lot of inches
> *



Big Happy,

Its cool how high cars can hopping. I got interested in lowriders my friends was hopping so low coulda measured it with a school ruler yet it was cool and if started hopping in the street allot of people would gather to watch. I think though allot of problems they had with the hydraulics (like the fires) prolly was caused by noone knowing how to install them. There was no store that sold the parts so just ordered them from far away, they arrived in boxes and there was a black guy , from cali, who was installing them out in his backyard. I remember though most ordered the parts from Reds and they had a colorful Impala than a man with a funny hat used to beat the shit out of.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 01:06 PM~17352097
> *Big Happy,
> 
> Its cool how high cars can hopping. I got interested in lowriders my friends was hopping so low coulda measured it with a school ruler yet it was cool and if started hopping in the street allot of people would gather to watch.  I think though allot of problems they had with the hydraulics (like the fires) prolly was caused by noone knowing how to install them. There was no store that sold the parts so just ordered them from far away, they arrived in boxes and there was a black guy , from cali, who was installing them out in his backyard. I remember though most ordered the parts from Reds and they had a colorful Impala than a man with a funny hat used to beat the shit out of.
> *


THAT WAS THE "JOKER" those days were the shit, I was a kid just starting my first lowrider bike, Buying parts at Build a bike, then city life. I was selling oranges, and mowing lawns to buy parts back then. AH the good ol bad days!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 12:10 PM~17352135
> *THAT WAS THE "JOKER" those days were the shit, I was a kid just starting my first lowrider bike, Buying parts at Build a bike, then city life. I was selling oranges, and mowing lawns to buy parts back then. AH the good ol bad days!!
> *


you learn to appreciate what you have and what other people bring to the table... AHHH THE GOOD OLD DAYS...BACK IN THE LATE 70'S MY PRIMOS LIVED OUT ON THE HARRIS RANCH IN CALI,,,,, AND THEY WOULD BORROW :wow: ,,, THE :wow: BATTERIES AND :wow: HYDRO EQUIPMENT FROM THE MACHINES THAT DID THE FEILDS AND WHAT NOT,,,, THEY HAD THE SHIT!!!!....GOOD OLD DAYS!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:59 AM~17352037
> *DAM BRO I HEARD IT WAS THE SON OPEND UP THE ONE ON THE WESTIDE,,,, BUT IT WASNT MOMS STEELO,,, SO NO AS BUENO.....
> *


NEGATIVE......ITS BOMB FOOD ITS JUST LIKE RITOS BUT LOT MORE ON THE MENU!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WAT UP JIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FRANK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 30 2010, 01:17 PM~17352190
> *WAT UP JIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FRANK
> *


WHAT UP FRANK WHAT MIKE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*I KNOW I KNOW UNITY MIKE,,,,TOOO MUCH FUCKIN TYPING
:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 


:roflmao: 


:roflmao: *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 12:20 PM~17352221
> *WHAT UP FRANK WHAT MIKE?
> *


WATS KRAKN HAPPY...READY FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:59 AM~17352037
> *DAM BRO I HEARD IT WAS THE SON OPEND UP THE ONE ON THE WESTIDE,,,, BUT IT WASNT MOMS STEELO,,, SO NO AS BUENO.....
> *



its called ritos burritos on 51st ave and orangewood next to circle k


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 30 2010, 11:54 AM~17352005
> *THERE IS NO RITOS ON THE WESTSIDE ITS
> Lito's Fine Mexican Food
> (623) 930-0458
> ...


 jive mike you have to get to the west side ritos is on 51st its riches shop.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 12:16 PM~17352180
> *:wow:
> you learn to appreciate what you have and what other people bring to the table... AHHH THE GOOD OLD DAYS...BACK IN THE LATE 70'S MY PRIMOS LIVED OUT ON THE HARRIS RANCH IN CALI,,,,, AND THEY WOULD BORROW :wow: ,,, THE :wow: BATTERIES AND :wow: HYDRO EQUIPMENT FROM THE MACHINES THAT DID THE FEILDS AND WHAT NOT,,,, THEY HAD THE SHIT!!!!....GOOD OLD DAYS!
> *


Art , I bet it was fun though. In my case it was fun, we didnt have much and just hustled to get money by buying and selling stuff, every money went to cars, and not much lowriders in the area but was a small group of friends who really like the style. Most the people thought we was a bunch of thugs, which looking back prolly wasnt that far from the truth, most those guys now are prolly dead. We didnt have car shows but just cruised around town together looking for chicks. Didnt go into clubs etc , no money for that, so just parked in the parking lot and cracked some bottles, the parking lot was usually more crunk than the club anyway. At end of night would pull some chicks and go to beach or wherever. Was really a fun time but crazy at same time.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Fellas?


Lunas64, Justin-Az, unity1963, augies86regal, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Teamblowme602??


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 30 2010, 12:29 PM~17352293
> *jive mike you have to get to the west side ritos is on 51st its riches shop.
> *


WELL IM ON MY WAY THAT WAY U READY FOR LUNCH


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE LUV AZ!!!!!_ :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z1DXcFJSJ10&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z1DXcFJSJ10&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 10:42 AM~17351518
> *Thank you, WHAT UP BIG BEN??
> 
> OH THE NEW ROLL'N IS A QUALITY FILM it has it all, WINNERS, LOSERS, GOOD guys, BAD GUYS YOU LOVE TO HATE!!, it even shows cheerleaders and A COUPLE MEN THAT LOOK LIKE THEY WANT TO CRY!!!!!
> ...


damn crybabies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 11:15 AM~17351737
> *Ben,
> 
> Got it. So if you gonna buy a used car with juice you dont want the floppy one as it sloppy seconds , thirds, fourths or whatever sio better to buy that straighted wheeled one so can train that bitch.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 30 2010, 11:43 AM~17351927
> *SLOW MOTION FOR ME,,,,,,,,,I SLOWED DOWN TO LET THE  HATER COUNT MY SPOKES.
> 
> ALL 400 OF EM!! thas how real LOWRIDERS RIDE!!!
> *


aw shit we got mack 10 in the house!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 12:06 PM~17352097
> *Big Happy,
> 
> Its cool how high cars can hopping. I got interested in lowriders my friends was hopping so low coulda measured it with a school ruler yet it was cool and if started hopping in the street allot of people would gather to watch.  I think though allot of problems they had with the hydraulics (like the fires) prolly was caused by noone knowing how to install them. There was no store that sold the parts so just ordered them from far away, they arrived in boxes and there was a black guy , from cali, who was installing them out in his backyard. I remember though most ordered the parts from Reds and they had a colorful Impala than a man with a funny hat used to beat the shit out of.
> *


damn homie you make it sound like a cartoon!!! the joker was the shit back in the days!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## az720 (Aug 5, 2007)

Az side I need your guys help my white 1965 impala ragtop was stolen yesterday from my house in laveen yesterday they cut the lock on my gate and drove my car off. It was white with a blue top and blue interior it was rolling on 20's . If you see it let me know or call the cops, I just want my car back ,I'm gonna try and figure out how to post a picture thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2010, 12:33 PM~17352325
> *Sup Fellas?
> Lunas64, Justin-Az, unity1963, augies86regal, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Teamblowme602??
> *


aw please dont start telling us about when you were young, we're not that interested in wagonwheels lowriders withe midget horses pulling them!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k Al go ahead and tell us when you would cruise around with Jesus!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by az720_@Apr 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17352869
> *Az side I need your guys help my white 1965 impala ragtop was stolen yesterday from my house in laveen yesterday they cut the lock on my gate and drove my car off. It was white with a blue top and blue interior it was rolling on 20's . If you see it let me know or call the cops, I just want my car back ,I'm gonna try and figure out how to post a picture thanks
> *


damn homies that sucks, sorry to hear that.....i'll keep my eyes open
good luck bro!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17350867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you went to Garfield too??

I went to Garfield/Edison/North......so yea, I got to see Kathy back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17352863
> *damn homie you make it sound like a cartoon!!!  the joker was the shit back in the days!!!
> *



Ben.

Heres some video on it from internet. 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/01/...1654/index.html


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by az720_@Apr 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17352869
> *Az side I need your guys help my white 1965 impala ragtop was stolen yesterday from my house in laveen yesterday they cut the lock on my gate and drove my car off. It was white with a blue top and blue interior it was rolling on 20's . If you see it let me know or call the cops, I just want my car back ,I'm gonna try and figure out how to post a picture thanks
> *


Am sorry to here about your car. Did you have it insured? I hope those who do not will get insurance as classic/custom car insurance isnt very expensive. Hagerty gave me a agreed value of 20,000 on my car and the policy is 171 bucks a year.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 03:28 PM~17353678
> *Am sorry to here about your car. Did you have it insured? I hope those who do not will get insurance as classic/custom car insurance isnt very expensive. Hagerty gave me a agreed value of 20,000 on my car and the policy is 171 bucks a year.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 04:01 PM~17353935
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Art,

Try it at this website and a get free online quote (takes about 3 mins). Im not a agent or anything for these guys but just think the deal on insurance is very good. Earlier month I thought was going to need to file a claim and was surprised the people really took action fast (like within hours), in end though I just canceled the claim and fixed it myself. The page says classics but they insure custom stuff as well, just put value of at least 15g. Im not sure exactly what all they insure but for me 20g in coverage at 171 bucks a year was a good deal as my daily runs 43 bucks a month , Geico, and it isnt worth nearly 20g. Also the policy from hagerty , for 171 a year, includes glass coverage, roadside service, towing (up to i think 20 miles) and has a zero deductable.

http://www.hagerty.com


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 30 2010, 09:53 AM~17351152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AL WAS IN B.C. FOOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey is there any shows may 22??? i heard bout somethin @ castels and coasters???!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 04:31 PM~17354148
> *hey is there any shows may 22??? i heard bout somethin @ castels and coasters???!
> *


I DONT KNOW! WHAT HAPPENED TO HECTOR? IS HE LATE ON HIS INTERNET BILL?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17344302
> *
> *



Big Happy,

Got the answer now. Cops name is P. Lazinsky. The people in El Mirage government offices are crazy as cop told me to go to court house, lady at court house told me to come back Friday then just about a hour ago another lady at their courthouse told me to not come back until my court date at may 25Th at 8:30am. The city website says come before court date though if you providing evidence you had insurance. 

Just now at the courthouse there's hundreds of activist protesting immigration and the police are walking around ticketing people for protesting. When I walked in courthouse and told lady I'm there about a ticket she thought I'm one with the protesters. Is really crazy there but the protest looks fun as has loud music, allot of talking and many cute activistas.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17354266
> *Big Happy,
> 
> Got the answer now. Cops name is P. Lazinsky. The people in El Mirage government offices are crazy as cop told me to go to court house, lady at court house told me to come back Friday then just about a hour ago another lady at their courthouse told me to not come back until my court date at may 25Th at 8:30am. The city website says come before court date though if you providing evidence you had insurance.
> ...


*
*

justin u crazy!!!!



im outee az side!!!! see u all at the unity gig!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Apr 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17354981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY+Apr 28 2010, 08:53 PM~17336387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 30 2010, 04:33 PM~17354166
> *I DONT KNOW! WHAT HAPPENED TO HECTOR? IS HE LATE ON HIS INTERNET BILL?
> *


Posted them yesterday......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Apr 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17354981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

What the f happened to all the pics ?? people be slacking in here , way to much reading not enuff pics !!! Of to the cabaret :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 30 2010, 07:19 PM~17355441
> *
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 30 2010, 12:16 PM~17352182
> *NEGATIVE......ITS BOMB FOOD ITS JUST LIKE RITOS BUT LOT MORE ON THE MENU!
> *


Litos food is alright but its no Rito's. Have you ever been to the one on 51st ave and Orangewood its in the plaza on the south west corner. Their bean burrito enchilada style is the best. I have been to Lito's but the beans are missing something there.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Apr 30 2010, 10:11 PM~17356821
> *Litos food is alright but its no Rito's. Have you ever been to the one on 51st ave and Orangewood its in the plaza on the south west corner. Their bean burrito enchilada style is the best. I have been to Lito's but the beans are missing something there.
> *


YEA I WAS JUST THERE TODAY (RITOS) ITS NOTHING LIKE GARFIELD RED CHILI SAUCE IS DIFFERENT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17356453
> *What the f happened to all the pics ?? people be slacking in here , way to much reading not enuff pics !!! Of to the cabaret  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what the fuck Ive been saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 AM~17351750
> * JUSTIN ,,,,,,and heres a virgin,,,,bustin my 3-wheel cherry!!! its me ART LOKS,
> learnin myself how to be a WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


Whats up homie just wanted to let u know the pic came out nice .


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17356761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hector how come you never post any of your members rides from az?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2010, 08:38 AM~17358801
> *Hector how come you never post any of your members rides from az?
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT HECTOR HAS THAT RAGTOP SEBRING ALL MURALED OUT THAT IS FIRMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 07:53 AM~17358904
> *SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT HECTOR HAS THAT RAGTOP SEBRING ALL MURALED OUT THAT IS FIRMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> *


Its lifted too right???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2010, 07:38 AM~17358801
> *Hector how come you never post any of your members rides from az?
> *


Show him how its done Mando!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 AM~17351750
> * JUSTIN ,,,,,,and heres a virgin,,,,bustin my 3-wheel cherry!!! its me ART LOKS,
> learnin myself how to be a WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


THAT IS A CLEAN ASS VIDEO ART LOKS ROLL'N SHOULD OF TOOK SHOTS OF THAT...........A MEAN 3 WHEEL HOLMES.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

MAYWEATHER OR MOSLEY?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 08:13 AM~17359023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TUFF ONE TO PICK. I WANT MOSLEY, BUT MAYWEATHER IS GOOD! TOSS UP!!
THINK ITS ABOUT TIME MONEY GETS BEAT!!! I GO WITH MOSLEY!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 1 2010, 09:15 AM~17359036
> *TUFF ONE TO PICK. I WANT MOSLEY, BUT MAYWEATHER IS GOOD! TOSS UP!!
> THINK ITS ABOUT TIME MONEY GETS BEAT!!! I GO WITH MOSLEY!
> *



I hope Mayweather wins! The reason is because I want Pacquiao to get a crack at him should Manny decide to come back to the ring. After a very big money fight with Mayweather then nobody left for Manny so he should retire. Well I read that Margarito could be a possible for Mannys, I think he far to fast for him though.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 1 2010, 09:15 AM~17359036
> *TUFF ONE TO PICK. I WANT MOSLEY, BUT MAYWEATHER IS GOOD! TOSS UP!!
> THINK ITS ABOUT TIME MONEY GETS BEAT!!! I GO WITH MOSLEY!
> *


GOOD CHOICE AL.....AND YEAH MAYWEATHER IS GOOD AT RUNNING..ITS GUNNA BE A UGLY FIGHT ALOT OF HATE!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 09:13 AM~17359023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



For once I can say I going for the black dude :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 1 2010, 10:47 AM~17359228
> *For once I can say I going for the black dude :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Hello Everybody !!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 1 2010, 10:34 AM~17359446
> *:wave: Hello Everybody !!!!!!
> *


WAT UP WEASEL........WHERE U BEEN AT "A"


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2010, 08:38 AM~17358801
> *Hector how come you never post any of your members rides from az?
> *


GETTING THERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 08:53 AM~17358904
> *SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT HECTOR HAS THAT RAGTOP SEBRING ALL MURALED OUT THAT IS FIRMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> *


JUST TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU ESE :biggrin: 
YOUR DA MAN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 1 2010, 08:56 AM~17358927
> *Its lifted too right???
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2010, 11:16 AM~17359648
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *



wheres the "other" flyer......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Apr 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17354981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 1 2010, 11:32 AM~17359732
> *wheres the "other" flyer......... :uh:  :uh:
> *


_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!!!!!
TODAY!!!!
68TH & MCDOWELL IN PHX!!!!!
ONE OF MEMBERS NA NA DIED!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2010, 11:51 AM~17359820
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

DIRECTIONS TO THE SHOWS THAT ARE ON THE SAME DAY! CLIK ON LINK
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...3,0.001698&z=19


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 1 2010, 12:44 PM~17360073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I C SKY LOUNGE LOGO ARE THEY PROVIDING DRINKS? LOL


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2010, 08:38 AM~17358801
> *Hector how come you never post any of your members rides from az?
> *


x2


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 08:53 AM~17358904
> *SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT HECTOR HAS THAT RAGTOP SEBRING ALL MURALED OUT THAT IS FIRMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 08:58 AM~17358939
> *THAT IS A CLEAN ASS VIDEO ART LOKS ROLL'N SHOULD OF TOOK SHOTS OF THAT...........A MEAN 3 WHEEL HOLMES.
> *


 :0


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

there is a benefit car wash next saturday morning at Fuegos, all money will be going to the wife and kids,maybe stop and get the rides washed before the shows :dunno: ,any help is appreciated.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 1 2010, 03:32 PM~17360835
> *x2
> *


OK, I GOT ONE OR 2 IN MIND.....
MAYBE 3...MAYBE 4... WAIT MAYBE 5.....
STAYED TUNED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@May 1 2010, 05:04 PM~17361171
> *there is a benefit car wash next saturday morning at Fuegos, all money will be going to the wife and kids,maybe stop and get the rides washed before the  shows  :dunno: ,any help is appreciated.
> *


SUP GUERRO.........U CARRY 38" OVER THERE?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2010, 05:34 PM~17361303
> *OK, I GOT ONE OR 2 IN MIND.....
> MAYBE 3...MAYBE 4... WAIT MAYBE 5.....
> STAYED TUNED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAM HECTOR LIKE THAT HOMMIE.............POST UP THAT 64 THAT HAD THAT MEAN ASS 3 WHEEL HOMMIE..........DAT SHIT WAS SICK!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, 1966rag, ART LOKS, RedDog


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Not much, just spent day on the soccer fields and now am just watching the fights on the computer.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

FUCKEN MAYWEATHER JUST KICKED MOSLEY'S ASS...FUCKEN IDIOT, I WAS ROUTING FOR MOSLEY ALL THE WAY!!! OH WELL ME AND THE WIFE GOT FADED ANYWAY!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17362629
> *FUCKEN MAYWEATHER JUST KICKED MOSLEY'S ASS...FUCKEN IDIOT, I WAS ROUTING FOR MOSLEY ALL THE WAY!!! OH WELL ME AND THE WIFE GOT FADED ANYWAY!!!....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Don't worry bout Mayweather because if Pacquiao don't retire after being elected to congress Manny gonna beat that guy into retirement. I think the promoters just set this fight up to boost up Mayweather so more money on table for them when he get in ring with Pacquiao.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17362698
> *Don't worry bout Mayweather because if Pacquiao don't retire after being elected to congress Manny gonna beat that guy into retirement. I think the promoters just set this fight up to boost up Mayweather so more money on table for them when he get in ring with Pacquiao.
> *


SHIT!!! THANK'S FOR THE INFO BRO. I HOPE YOUR'E RIGHT? WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS...I'M ALL FOR THAT BRO, MAYWEATHER TALKS A LOT OF SHIT!!!....I CAN'T WAIT TILL HE GETS HIS ASS KICKED!!!.... :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:....WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!... :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17362629
> *FUCKEN MAYWEATHER JUST KICKED MOSLEY'S ASS...FUCKEN IDIOT, I WAS ROUTING FOR MOSLEY ALL THE WAY!!! OH WELL ME AND THE WIFE GOT FADED ANYWAY!!!....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT FIGHT WAS KINDA BORING!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17362698
> *Don't worry bout Mayweather because if Pacquiao don't retire after being elected to congress Manny gonna beat that guy into retirement. I think the promoters just set this fight up to boost up Mayweather so more money on table for them when he get in ring with Pacquiao.
> *


UR PROABABLY RIGHT JUSTIN....CUZ WITH ALL THAT SHIT TALKING THIS FIGHT SHUD HAVE BEEN UGLY!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Refined,

Not much man, spent most the day on the soccer pitch (4 games), then messing around on computer (watching fights and on this site arguing about immigration and trying to get someone to trade me for my pontiac). Anyway, I really do hope Pacquiao doesn't retire but not sure how that will work if elected as a congressman in the Pilipinas cant actually have another profession while holding office and not sure how he will train for 2-3 months and still dedicate himself to his constituents. If it happens though I hope the fight will be held in the Philippines and not here.

BTW, I knew some Mexicans are white , as my wife used to watch Mexican soap operas when we lived in Philippines (their dubbed into Tagalog and very popular), but that was the first red haired Mexican I ever seen and he was tough.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 10:05 PM~17362819
> *THAT FIGHT WAS KINDA BORING!
> *


hey homey, youre right...it was boring towards the middle till the end!!!....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17362829
> *UR PROABABLY RIGHT JUSTIN....CUZ WITH ALL THAT SHIT TALKING THIS FIGHT SHUD HAVE BEEN UGLY!
> *



I sure cant see future (if could Id be rich) but Mayweather had some trouble with both Hatton and De La Hoya and Manny made them both look very bad. I actually felt bad for De La Hoya during that fight as really must have been hard for a champion to go out like that.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

see everyone at the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 1 2010, 10:27 PM~17363007
> *hey homey, youre right...it was boring towards the middle till the end!!!....
> *


YUP YUP REGARDLESS WHO WON IT WAS BORING....I WAS EXPECTING MORE ACTION! BUT LIKE JUSTIN SAID MAYBE IT WAS JUST SET UP FOR THE MONEY!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 1 2010, 10:35 PM~17363080
> *see everyone at the picnic. :biggrin:
> *


am ready


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17363492
> *YUP YUP REGARDLESS WHO WON IT WAS BORING....I WAS EXPECTING MORE ACTION! BUT LIKE JUSTIN SAID MAYBE IT WAS JUST SET UP FOR THE MONEY!
> *


Yup, there was a time I said if Mayweather wanted to end the fight he can!! He was a better fighter. 2nd round I though Mo had him. jus didnt take advantage! 
Fuck it, I am watchin UFC !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

l_4ee7a932476f489b81f04878f2877249.jpg 
l_62e79234c7bf427dbea2bdcd2087ca86.jpg


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

MOVE IN IS FROM 9AM -12PM SHOW IS FROM 1-9PM


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Get the homie's out to these shows!!!!!_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2010, 01:03 PM~17366182
> *Get the homie's out to these shows!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: HAVE FUN OUT THERE EVERYONE!! WISH I COULD BE OUT THERE  :angry: 

WAITING FOR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

How to embed youtube video into furum?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## A.L.A. (Apr 29, 2010)

I was looking to get some feed back from everyone here in Az!!! would this association be good to bridge the gap between solo riders and clubs ? To bring a positive outlook to our community, Not everyone gets on here so it would allow ppl to know that we all come together at the same place same time of each month to bring out shows, cruz s , car washes bbq s , ect...... what yall think??????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17366196
> *:thumbsup: HAVE FUN OUT THERE EVERYONE!! WISH I COULD BE OUT THERE    :angry:
> 
> WAITING FOR PICS :biggrin:
> *


_These are just a few from the homie's out in the field...._


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2010, 04:24 PM~17367120
> *These are just a few from the homie's out in the field....
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: auggie_97tc, 97TownCar
only 2 97 town cars on :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2010, 04:24 PM~17367120
> *These are just a few from the homie's out in the field....
> *


Nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

You know everything is not an anecdote. You have to discriminate. You choose things that are funny or mildly amusing or interesting. You're a miracle! Your stories have NONE of that. They're not even amusing ACCIDENTALLY! "Honey, I'd like you to meet Del Griffith, he's got some amusing anecodotes for you. Oh and here's a gun so you can blow your brains out. You'll thank me for it." I could tolerate any insurance seminar. For days I could sit there and listen to them go on and on with a big smile on my face. They'd say, "How can you stand it?" I'd say, "'Cause I've been with Del Griffith. I can take ANYTHING." You know what they'd say? They'd say, "I know what you mean. The shower curtain ring guy. Woah." It's like going on a date with a Chatty Cathy doll. I expect you have a little string on your chest, you know, that I pull out and have to snap back. Except I wouldn't pull it out and snap it back - you would. Agh! Agh! Agh! Agh! And by the way, you know, when you're telling these little stories? Here's a good idea - have a POINT. It makes it SO much more interesting for the listener! 


Way to much of this








and not enough of this


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

DSCI0296.JPG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

DSCI0296.JPG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*THIS ONES FOR U AND ME O.G.!!!!!!!!<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/l_350b868d38a040f293bbdfc0e59b2288.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*
ME AND MY BIG CARNAL FLACO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*THIS ONE IS FOR U BIG MANDO FROM IDENTITY C.C.!!!! FROM A AMATUER (ME)TO A PRO (U BRO).... I GOT A PIC ON THE FLY,,,,, AND DIDNT EXPECT THIS!!!!!!! HONESTLY HOMIE....... WHAT DO U THINK!!!1<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/134/l_87a0edaad5614fc3af3896535d25fed6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Nice Pics. I think I missing all the fun by being way out here 1/2 way to LA. Need to get another car, or finish mine, and move east. Still got my Pontiac posted for trade but no takers yet so maybe should just build it. Shit requires allot of patience though. How long did you guys spend building your cars?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539169

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 12:35 AM~17370779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That a good looking engine, what car does it belong with? I like the chrome booster and master.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAMMIT ALLEN,,,, U DID IT AGAIN!!!!!
















*CONGRATS CARNALITO FOR STILL DOIN,,,AND DOIN ON UR OWN!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 01:06 AM~17370888
> *DAMMIT ALLEN,,,, U DID IT AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! Nice Hotrod. Is it metal or fiberglass? Either way your brother has skills if he built that car.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 3 2010, 12:42 AM~17370802
> *That a good looking engine, what car does it belong with? I like the chrome booster and master.
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*BECAUSE I LOVE U SON!!!!!!*

EL CHEVY,,,AND HIS JUNIOR!!!!!

WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT!!!!!!!!


FAMILIA!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*JUST WANT TO SAY THANK U TO THE VATOS FROM FAMILIA C.C. :thumbsup: 

YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!!!! 

I GOT U! 

HIT ME UP !!!!!

BIG ART :loco: LOKS!!!!<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/141/l_146f30de6c2547748ceb2a6b7a38562d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/116/l_b67fbd9a45994f8da2abc73b669bc3e0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/147/l_3e51b41a5ad1494190e30661c8443265.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/141/l_0ee9a34a190048c198c86e89d5ee2e1d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/149/l_070ede6842904f7a89f76dc043aaa22b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/116/l_b88514534223411bb590aed6903ecc98.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/113/l_92046748897b48c69365ff367e879fec.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/l_76683089577e44d4905f24d709d6cbdc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/145/l_34ec483f912f4c069a92cc8114a126c7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/115/l_7420d45b57124e81a0a03184b9804f2f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*BEER ME!!!!!!
:h5:[/u]*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*FINALLY GOT MY SON TO GO TO A SHOW WITH ME..!!!!!!

MY BABY BOY WAS HITTIN THE SWITCHES!!!!

*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>WELL THIS IS HOW I ENDED MY NITE!!!!!!!


VIP STATUS!!!!!!!!

</span>*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*
O.G............



ALL THESE PICS WERE FOR U GIRL!!!!!


AND THE ONLY THING MISSING IN THIS PIC IS U!!!
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/120/l_65563966f52f46d4a8114c68c9d3c238.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

IM WAITIN....................... :biggrin: 


:run:

:banghead:

:thumbsup:

I THINK I CAN SAY THIS FOR AZ SIDE!!!!!


GET WELL.....ASAP!!!!!*


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 12:29 AM~17370755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I WANT TO THANK UNITY CAR CLUB FOR THE HOSPITALITY, THE BOMB ASS GRUB AND THE NEVER ENDING ICE COLD CORONAS!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME AND I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR'S PICNIC!!!!! :x: :x: :x: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 09:30 AM~17372714
> *I WANT TO THANK UNITY CAR CLUB FOR THE HOSPITALITY, THE BOMB ASS GRUB AND THE NEVER ENDING ICE COLD CORONAS!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME AND I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR'S PICNIC!!!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 3 2010, 09:47 AM~17372902
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X8172638


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ART LOKS I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PICS THAN THAT.............

WLXoSLEm7OQ&autoplay




































u guys were all eyeballing the power girl :wow: :wow: 



















A - TOWN STOMP


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hope to see you guys here next weekend


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2010, 10:26 AM~17373289
> *ART LOKS I KNOW YOU GOT MORE PICS THAN THAT.............
> 
> WLXoSLEm7OQ&autoplay
> ...




























































































*]THE HOMIES FROM MAJESTICS COLD CHILLIN!!!!!<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/137/l_b8b0893a08fa475aa228ff658cdb6a1c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/132/l_6c31a7ff0c534190ace2c100a1312c5d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 09:30 AM~17372714
> *I WANT TO THANK UNITY CAR CLUB FOR THE HOSPITALITY, THE BOMB ASS GRUB AND THE NEVER ENDING ICE COLD CORONAS!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME AND I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR'S PICNIC!!!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S GOT MORE PIC'S OF THE UNITY PICNIC? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 10:59 AM~17373554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey anybody know if its true that if you get collectors/custom insurance you are exempt from smog? I ask because a neighbor was telling me about his plans for his chevelle that hes bagging. I ask if he thought he'd pass emissions with the exhaust he was talking about as I thought anything newer than 66 had to be smogged. Anyway, He said he failed allot of times (spent 1,000+ trying to pass) then found a loop that let him bypass the testing by getting custom car insurance as he said it made the car exempt.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 3 2010, 03:29 PM~17376455
> *Hey anybody know if its true that if you get collectors/custom insurance you are exempt from smog? I ask because a neighbor was telling me about his plans for his chevelle that hes bagging. I ask if he thought he'd pass emissions with the exhaust he was talking about as I thought anything newer than 66 had to be smogged. Anyway, He said he failed allot of times (spent 1,000+ trying to pass) then found a loop that let him bypass the testing by getting custom car insurance as he said it made the car exempt.
> *


well mr. justin i heard about that but didnt get too into it cause it doesn't pertain to me cause i cruise a 63' convertable impala on the mean streets of south phoenix that dont need emissions!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




j/k but serious


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 03:48 PM~17376649
> *well mr. justin i heard about that but didnt get too into it cause it doesn't pertain to me cause i cruise a 63' convertable impala on the mean streets of south phoenix that dont need emissions!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k but serious
> *


quit bragging :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS hey homie thanks alot for the tortillas yesterday.....

we had a really great time, thanks for making it out there!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 3 2010, 03:49 PM~17376664
> *quit bragging :biggrin:
> *


lol sorry bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 12:17 AM~17370716
> *THIS ONE IS FOR U BIG MANDO FROM IDENTITY C.C.!!!! FROM A AMATUER (ME)TO A PRO (U BRO).... I GOT A PIC ON THE FLY,,,,, AND DIDNT EXPECT THIS!!!!!!! HONESTLY HOMIE....... WHAT DO U THINK!!!1<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/134/l_87a0edaad5614fc3af3896535d25fed6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



looks good bro! practice makes perfect homie so keep shooting them pics bro! also its was cool meetinf you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 03:50 PM~17376677
> *lol  sorry bro
> *


  j/k homie, shit i'd be bragging too :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 03:13 AM~17371090
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>WELL THIS IS HOW I ENDED MY NITE!!!!!!!
> VIP STATUS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



goodtimes homie. thats whats its all about!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 03:48 PM~17376649
> *well mr. justin i heard about that but didnt get too into it cause it doesn't pertain to me cause i cruise a 63' convertable impala on the mean streets of south phoenix that dont need emissions!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k but serious
> *


Mr. Ben,

My pontiac is emissions exempt but was wondering if neighbor was correct as thinking about putting the pontiac aside and getting another car that easier to get parts for, fuck 700 dollar headers and a 800+ dollar bumper. I just didnt want to believe the neighbor without checking around. Another neighbor told me they know a guy with 50g invested in a 63 Impala drop top lowrider that he keep chained down in his garage as worried bout it getting jacked, seems like overkill to me though as why not over insure it so if jacked can build another one. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 03:49 PM~17376670
> *ART LOKS hey homie thanks alot for the tortillas yesterday.....
> 
> we had a really great time, thanks for making it out there!!!
> *


ya I wanted to sit back and chop it up with u big ben,,,,,,, but at least i made sure u had FLOUR TORTILLAS BRO! JUS WANTED TO MAKE SURE U WERE GOOD,,,,,,CUZ I BELIEVE THERE WAS FREE BEER,,,,,,, :biggrin: AND FREE BEER IS LIKE KRYPTONITE TO ME HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 3 2010, 03:54 PM~17376701
> * j/k homie, shit i'd be bragging too  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 03:50 PM~17376677
> *
> *


BIGBEN, heard you had a great tunrout yesterday. Sorry i couldnt make it. I got called into work early that morning! Mike said he would give you a big hug for me! No ****! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 03:53 PM~17376687
> *looks good bro! practice makes perfect homie so keep shooting them pics bro! also its was cool meetinf you homie.  :biggrin:
> *



YA BRO GOOD TO MEET U TO HOMIE.......YA I JUS LIKE TO SNAP PICS...... JUST GET LUCKY ON HOW SOME OF THEM COME OUT.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 3 2010, 03:54 PM~17376701
> * j/k homie, shit i'd be bragging too  :biggrin:
> *


Agreed :yessad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>          MAN I f%&^n hate u tube,,,,they disabled the music,,,,, gotta pic different songs!!!

wtf!!! they act like im tryin to make money off of it!!!!!!!.....oh well im learnin!!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kf2nE1gJ3YA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kf2nE1gJ3YA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object></span>*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 03:58 PM~17376738
> *BIGBEN, heard you had a great tunrout yesterday. Sorry i couldnt make it. I got called into work early that morning! Mike said he would give you a big hug for me! No ****!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well he didnt so now you owe me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah bro we ha a great turn out, i'll be posting pics up tonight!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 3 2010, 03:49 PM~17376664
> *quit bragging :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS KOO MEETING YOU YESTERDAY HOMIE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 04:11 PM~17376882
> *well he didnt so now you owe me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah bro we ha a great turn out, i'll be posting pics up tonight!!!
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!! :biggrin: SO DID "5 BEERS" MIKEY MAKE IT HOME OK????? :biggrin: OH YEAH...MY HOMIE JACOB WANTS A PRICE ON SOME CENTER GOLDS!!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 3 2010, 09:47 AM~17372902
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SORRY DIDN WORK OUT....
BUT HERE'S THIS!




<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tGnS_lL6u0o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tGnS_lL6u0o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 04:11 PM~17376882
> *well he didnt so now you owe me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeah bro we ha a great turn out, i'll be posting pics up tonight!!!
> *


post them up wey


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 02:48 PM~17376649
> *well mr. justin i heard about that but didnt get too into it cause it doesn't pertain to me cause i cruise a 63' convertable impala BISCAYNE on the mean streets of south phoenix that dont need emissions!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k but serious
> *


FIXED!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

OK I NEED TO KNOW........................



*WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS :wow: WHO WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT???????????? *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991
> *OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
> WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS  :wow: THAT WAS WEARING A CLUB SHIRT????????????
> *


she was driving a black truck her name is COMPITA lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991
> *OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
> WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS  :wow: THAT WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT????????????
> *


what club shirt???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991
> *OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
> WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS  :wow: THAT WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT????????????
> *


*the one time i dont wear my club shirt,,,,,,chingado......dammit to hell!! :buttkick: *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991
> *OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
> WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS  :wow: THAT WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT????????????
> *


or how bout gato


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17377020
> *what club shirt???
> *


all i know is she got a few of our club members, just want to know if she got any one else


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17377077
> *or how bout gato
> *



Gata had left already


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17377020
> *what club shirt???
> *


no, she was grabbing dudes with their club shirts on!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17376929
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!! :biggrin: SO DID "5 BEERS" MIKEY MAKE IT HOME OK????? :biggrin: OH YEAH...MY HOMIE JACOB WANTS A PRICE ON SOME CENTER GOLDS!!! :rimshot:
> *


NO MIKEY 5 BEERS DIDNT MAKE IT HOME HE WAS AT FUEGOS :0 :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377111
> *NO MIKEY 5 BEERS DIDNT MAKE IT HOME HE WAS AT FUEGOS :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17377086
> *all i know is she got a few of our club members, just want to know if she got any one else
> *


we only had big ben doing that pinche jotolon


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody In town have all black rims 13x7?????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:34 PM~17377122
> *:yes:  :420:
> *



MIKEY WAS AT FUEGOS DANCING TO CUMBIAS AND SHIT! :cheesy: :cheesy: THEN HE STOPPED CUZ HIS ANKLE HURT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>          MAN I f%&^n hate u tube,,,,they disabled the music,,,,, gotta pic different songs!!!
> 
> wtf!!! they act like im tryin to make money off of it!!!!!!!.....oh well im learnin!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991
> *OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
> WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS  :wow: THAT WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT????????????
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:35 PM~17377131
> *we only had big ben doing that pinche jotolon
> *


Bro, BigBen just has alot of love to give! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:36 PM~17377134
> *MIKEY WAS AT FUEGOS DANCING TO CUMBIAS AND SHIT!  :cheesy:  :cheesy: THEN HE STOPPED CUZ HIS ANKLE HURT
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "5 BEERS" MIKEY PULLING DOUBLE DUTY YESTERDAY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:37 PM~17377146
> *Bro, BigBen just has alot of love to give!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :buttkick:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:40 PM~17377175
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "5 BEERS" MIKEY PULLING DOUBLE DUTY YESTERDAY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


thats a real drinkin man.....i told my buddy hey jbo,,, meet this dude,,, he the only dude i know that can drink like me,,,,,,and mike said..."""and a lil bit more"' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn great times yesterday Az Side!!!!
Thanks to all the People, Car Clubs and Solo Riders that came out to suport the Fuego De Mayo Car Show! !! The cars were clean, (for a bit), The Hop was hoppin, the DJ was playing good old school jams, The wind sucked, The band was badass, the singer was hot(the Chick) The whole day was great!! Thanks again everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:40 PM~17377175
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "5 BEERS" MIKEY PULLING DOUBLE DUTY YESTERDAY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


nah he was just being mike talking bout mike I still owe you 5dls ese he was aaaaight. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377111
> *NO MIKEY 5 BEERS DIDNT MAKE IT HOME HE WAS AT FUEGOS :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17377203
> *Damn great times yesterday Az Side!!!!
> Thanks to all the People, Car Clubs and Solo Riders that came out to suport the  Fuego De Mayo Car Show! !! The cars were clean, (for a bit), The Hop was hoppin, the DJ was playing good old school jams, The wind sucked, The band was badass, the singer was hot(the Chick) The whole day was great!! Thanks again everyone!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH SHE WAS FINE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > *<span style=\'color:blue\'>          MAN I f%&^n hate u tube,,,,they disabled the music,,,,, gotta pic different songs!!!
> >
> > wtf!!! they act like im tryin to make money off of it!!!!!!!.....oh well im learnin!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17377221
> *FUCK YEAH SHE WAS FINE!!!!
> *


pics or it didn't happend


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17377202
> *thats a real drinkin man.....i told my buddy hey jbo,,, meet this dude,,, he the only dude i know that can drink like me,,,,,,and mike said..."""and a lil bit more"' :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :yes: ONLY IF HE DRINKS BUD LIGHT :biggrin: I SAW MIKEY DRINK A CORONA YESTERDAY AND IT TOOK HIM LIKE 30 MINUTES TO FINISH 1!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17377221
> *FUCK YEAH SHE WAS FINE!!!!
> *












ya she was,,,,, u know how i do it!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:45 PM~17377237
> *pics or it didn't happend
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17377206
> *nah he was just being mike talking bout mike I still owe you 5dls ese he was aaaaight. :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :angry: I TOLD YOU THAT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN MORE FERIA HOMIE  :banghead: HE WAS ALREADY DRUNK!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:54 PM~17377358
> *:angry: :angry: I TOLD YOU THAT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN MORE FERIA HOMIE  :banghead: HE WAS ALREADY DRUNK!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :sprint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 04:50 PM~17377317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :naughty: :boink: :boink: THAT CHICA IS FIIIIIIIIIIIINE!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:56 PM~17377377
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :sprint:
> *


:uh: :uh: NEXT TIME OR ELSE!!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:44 PM~17377221
> *FUCK YEAH SHE WAS FINE!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: WHAT UP BIG MANDO :wave: IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:59 PM~17377424
> *:uh: :uh: NEXT TIME OR ELSE!!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 05:03 PM~17377461
> *:yes: :yes: WHAT UP BIG MANDO :wave: IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


we did bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2010, 04:20 PM~17376969
> *SORRY DIDN WORK OUT....
> BUT HERE'S THIS!
> 
> ...


 :wow: The chick with the fire is hot!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Not sure how the troll doll got up in there though. :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 05:06 PM~17377507
> *we did bro!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 05:03 PM~17377462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17377202
> *
> *


Here you go homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 3 2010, 03:29 PM~17376455
> *Hey anybody know if its true that if you get collectors/custom insurance you are exempt from smog? I ask because a neighbor was telling me about his plans for his chevelle that hes bagging. I ask if he thought he'd pass emissions with the exhaust he was talking about as I thought anything newer than 66 had to be smogged. Anyway, He said he failed allot of times (spent 1,000+ trying to pass) then found a loop that let him bypass the testing by getting custom car insurance as he said it made the car exempt.
> *



That is correct. I have the same insurance on my 68. There are restrictions on how many miles can be put on the car. I guess that would depend on the policy.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ill post some more later! :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up every one on OG az side :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:14 PM~17376909
> *IT WAS KOO MEETING YOU YESTERDAY HOMIE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :wave:
> *


 :yes: same to you homie (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITED!!!_


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

BENEFIT CARWASH 


IN MEMORY OF 

JIMMY CHAVEZ










LOCATION ~FUEGOS BAR & GRILL ~ 
9118 W. Van Buren 

Saturday May 8, 2010 
7am 

Sponsored by 










Music by DJ Rabbit 

*Donations Welcomed @ Bank of America*

       “Contribution Account for James Chavez Olea”


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17379560
> *BENEFIT CARWASH
> IN MEMORY OF
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

After the carwash everyone is welcome here


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 09:30 AM~17372714
> *I WANT TO THANK UNITY CAR CLUB FOR THE HOSPITALITY, THE BOMB ASS GRUB AND THE NEVER ENDING ICE COLD CORONAS!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME AND I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR'S PICNIC!!!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X91 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17377790
> *Here you go homie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE!!.... :thumbsup:.......CLEAN RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 04:24 PM~17377005
> *she was driving a black truck her name is COMPITA lol :biggrin:
> *


VAYASE MUCHO A LA VERGA COMPA COMO LA VE,CULERO DEVERIAS DARME LAS GRACIAS PUTO POR HABERME QUEDADO CUANDO TE PARO LA LEY GUEY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 3 2010, 06:26 PM~17378407
> *what up every one on OG az side  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP DOGG!!!......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17380593
> *VAYASE MUCHO A LA VERGA COMPA COMO LA VE,CULERO DEVERIAS DARME LAS GRACIAS PUTO POR HABERME QUEDADO CUANDO TE PARO LA LEY GUEY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ah si cierto viejo me estaba esperando mi tokayaso compita :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 3 2010, 08:44 PM~17380752
> *ah si cierto viejo me estaba esperando mi tokayaso compita  :biggrin:
> *


YA VES PARIENTE YO SI TE AGARRO LA ESPALDA(NO **** JAJAJAJA)NO COMO TU COMPA BENITO QUE TE MANDO A LA VERGA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

AM IN AZ PAISA SIDE?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WAT IT DEW BIG RICH.............


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE FT MCDOWELL CASINO SHOW IS SOLD OUT?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17381380
> *WAT IT DEW BIG RICH.............
> *


WHATS UP BROTHA....


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2010, 09:23 PM~17381623
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE FT MCDOWELL CASINO SHOW IS SOLD OUT?
> *


THATS WHAT I BEEN HEAR BUT YOU CAN WAIT IN LINE IF SOMEBODY DON'T SHOW UP YOU HAVE A SPOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

300 OBO OR TRADE FOR SOME ZENITH LOCKING KNOCKOFFS.....SIZE IS A 14.3


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17376929
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!! :biggrin: SO DID "5 BEERS" MIKEY MAKE IT HOME OK????? :biggrin: OH YEAH...MY HOMIE JACOB WANTS A PRICE ON SOME CENTER GOLDS!!!
> *


im alive


> _Originally posted by unity1963+May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17377202
> *thats a real drinkin man.....i told my buddy hey jbo,,, meet this dude,,, he the only dude i know that can drink like me,,,,,,and mike said..."""and a lil bit more"'
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+May 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17377206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WERE YOU WATCHING ME FOR 30 MINUTES? I THINK I HAVE A STALKER :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

SUNS WHOOPED SAN ANTONIO'S ASS TONITE!!!... :drama: :buttkick:... :thumbsup:


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2010, 12:56 AM~17370608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme pics ese!!!!! SLOW LANE FAMILIA!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:37 PM~17377146
> *Bro, BigBen just has alot of love to give!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes i do homie, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2010, 04:40 PM~17377175
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "5 BEERS" MIKEY PULLING DOUBLE DUTY YESTERDAY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


talking about i have to go home and shit!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 04:51 PM~17377327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the singer from "new frequency" group right???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17380593
> *VAYASE MUCHO A LA VERGA COMPA COMO LA VE,CULERO DEVERIAS DARME LAS GRACIAS PUTO POR HABERME QUEDADO CUANDO TE PARO LA LEY GUEY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 3 2010, 09:01 PM~17381119
> *YA VES PARIENTE YO SI TE AGARRO LA ESPALDA(NO **** JAJAJAJA)NO COMO TU COMPA BENITO QUE TE MANDO A LA VERGA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


imaginate si me pongo ayudarlo y que me lleven a mi a la carsel, fuck that, major el y no yo!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2010, 02:03 AM~17384064
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels
> :wave:
> *


whats crackin homie??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 03:10 AM~17384078
> *whats crackin homie??
> *


Nada... chillin.. just finished posting pics of the Albuquerque show... Saw a couple cars from AZ... Flagstaff Majestics came to rep the M and Cory and his wifey from Phoeniquera Classics... 

Check em out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=539315&st=80#


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 3 2010, 09:01 PM~17381119
> *YA VES PARIENTE YO SI TE AGARRO LA ESPALDA(NO **** JAJAJAJA)NO COMO TU COMPA BENITO QUE TE MANDO A LA VERGA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pinche vato ojete verdad ni la disimula que es un "psp" paisa sin papeles. haha


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 02:10 AM~17384076
> *imaginate si me pongo ayudarlo y que me lleven a mi a la carsel, fuck that, major el y no yo!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


andale pues no more golden corral for you buuddddy boy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ok I forgive you gordo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 4 2010, 02:39 AM~17384143
> *ok I forgive you gordo
> *


dime gordo otra vez y te voy a meter la verga!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

gordo gordo gordo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EndLess (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 02:42 AM~17384152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

check it out this is my 11,111 post


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: Knightstalker, EndLess


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 04:27 AM~17384293
> *:wave:  Knightstalker, EndLess
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 03:18 AM~17384256
> *check it out this is my 11,111 post
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!.....AND SOME NICE PICS BRO!!...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 02:33 AM~17384123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 03:20 AM~17384263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 4 2010, 07:44 AM~17385395
> *RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!.....AND SOME NICE PICS BRO!!...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE, I HAVE A QUESTION , IS THERE ANYTHING OUT THERE I CAN USE TO REMOVE SCRATCHES OFF MY CHROME BUMPER??? INSTEAD OF ME HAVING THE WHOLE BUMPER RE-CHROMED??? WHAT ABOUT BUFFING IT OUT, WOULD THAT WORK??? THANKS HOMIES.... :dunno:... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

everyone in az is invited to come party with us to celebrate our 30th anniversary at the Wyndham downtown,you dont have to drive home drunk, special room rates $ 69.00 just mention our event. hope to see you all there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY AND CELEBRATING WITH US OUR 8TH ANUUAL UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17386232
> *<span style='color:red'>THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY AND CELEBRATING WITH US OUR 8TH ANUUAL UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC!!!!!
> *


thnx for having us dawg where the pics?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LOOK IVAN HAD A SPONGE BOB SHIRT











CORRECTION THAT WAS THE MOON JUMPER, SORRY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GUADALUPE BROOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

JAJAJA.......JOE LOOKS LIKE HE'S GETTING READY TO TAKE A PISS ON MY CAR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
OR CUTTING THE CHEESE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MY BROTHER OSO!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FUTURE UNITYS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LIL PIMPIN UNITY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*GRACIAS,
BIG BEN*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*GRACIAS,
BIG BEN
*_[/quote]
ALWAYS GOOD PICS BEN!!! I WAS WAITIN FOR THEM!!!!!!!</span></span>_[/B]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*IF ANYBODY WANTS TO SEE THE FUEGO VIDEO THE WAY IT SHUD BE HEARD <span style=\'color:red\'>(FUCK YOU TUBE) CLICK ON THE LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E7AeZuQkuv0dla_Pm645fQ?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E7AeZ...feat=directlink</a>


SAME VIDEO BUT THE MUSIC IS NOT EDITED OUT........WAY BETTER! 


ART LOKS!!!!

<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E7AeZuQkuv0dla_Pm645fQ?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E7AeZ...feat=directlink</a></span>*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17386232
> *<span style='color:red'>THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY AND CELEBRATING WITH US OUR 8TH ANUUAL UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: GREAT PICNIC,THANKS AGAIN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a friend that wants to ride in the lowrider for his wedding. The wedding will be May 28th. here is his number if any body wants to help him out. JD 623-670-6356. He said he'll pay. so hit him up. He is a cool guy. I would like to help him But I'm in New Mexico. Give him a call if you guys are able to hook him up. Thanks LIL i know I can caount on you guys.


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@May 4 2010, 01:27 PM~17387487
> *I got a friend that wants to ride in the lowrider for his wedding. The wedding will be May 28th. here is his number if any body wants to help him out. JD 623-670-6356. He said he'll pay. so hit him up. He is a cool guy. I would like to help him But I'm in New Mexico. Give him a call if you guys are able to hook him up. Thanks LIL i know I can caount on you guys.
> *




Also feel free to message me if you got any questions and i can get w him.


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17386232
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WE GOT YOUR BACK ESE!!!! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 10:45 AM~17387055
> *
> ALWAYS GOOD PICS BEN!!! I WAS WAITIN FOR THEM!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE, MY SON "LIL BEN" TOOK THEM!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 4 2010, 11:19 AM~17387401
> *:thumbsup: GREAT PICNIC,THANKS AGAIN BRO :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 10:33 AM~17386912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aww my cousin danae :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2010, 12:14 PM~17387842
> *WE GOT YOUR BACK ESE!!!!
> *


WHAT?? :dunno: I DIN'T EVEN SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2010, 01:01 PM~17388231
> *Aww my cousin danae  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pic's everyone!! I couldn't be out there but the pic's made me feel like I was there Thanks!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2010, 01:03 PM~17388257
> *Nice pic's everyone!!  I couldn't be out there but the pic's made me feel like I was there Thanks!!!
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2010, 02:03 PM~17388257
> *Nice pic's everyone!!  I couldn't be out there but the pic's made me feel like I was there Thanks!!!
> *


x2


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 01:03 PM~17388258
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What happen to my plate!!! :angry: 































J/K :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 01:01 PM~17388238
> *WHAT?? :dunno: I DIN'T EVEN SEE YOU THERE!!
> *


GOING THROUGH SOME PERSONAL FAMILIA PROBLEMS HOMIE...
BUT I SENT THE HOMIE'S OUT THERE.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2010, 01:06 PM~17388287
> *GOING THROUGH SOME PERSONAL FAMILIA PROBLEMS HOMIE...
> BUT I SENT THE HOMIE'S OUT THERE.....
> *


WHATEVER MR. DON JUAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 4 2010, 09:13 AM~17386093
> *everyone in az is invited to come party with us to celebrate our 30th anniversary at the Wyndham downtown,you dont have to drive home drunk, special room rates $ 69.00 just mention our event. hope to see you all there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 01:14 PM~17388368
> *WHATEVER MR. DON JUAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WAT DO MEAN MR DON JUAN?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>



Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels@May 4 2010, 12:59 PM~17388220
THANKS HOMIE, MY SON "LIL BEN" TOOK THEM!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


Click to expand...


GOOD CANDID SHOTS!!! PEOPLE HAVING A GOOD TIME.......HE GONA DO GOOD FOR ALL THE SHOWS!!! THX AGAIN!!!!!


ART LOKS!

</span>*


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 AM~17351750
> * JUSTIN ,,,,,,and heres a virgin,,,,bustin my 3-wheel cherry!!! its me ART LOKS,
> learnin myself how to be a WHORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nKhdSjyl7bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17386232
> *<span style='color:red'>THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING IT A GREAT DAY AND CELEBRATING WITH US OUR 8TH ANUUAL UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC!!!!!
> *


Thanks for everything Unity :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*quote=BigMandoAZ,May 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17377790]
Here you go homie!!! 
<img src=\'http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/BigMandoaz/DSC_0033-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THANX AGAIN HOMIE THE PIC IS FIRME!!!!!!! WAS REALLY GOOD MEETING YOU AND THX FOR LETTIN US BE A PART OF THE PACHANGA,,,LOOK FORWARD TO HELPIN U VATOS AGAIN IF NEED BE YOU JUS HOLLA AT ME!,,,,, JUS MIGHT SEE U AT FUEGOS MANANA,,,,,,, ME AND EL CHEVY MIGHT FALL THRU!!!

THANX AGAIN 

ART LOKS!
*


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17379560
> *BENEFIT CARWASH
> IN MEMORY OF
> 
> ...


see you saturday morning bro


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

good pics Big Ben


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 09:35 AM~17386295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 4 2010, 02:47 PM~17389113
> *:wow:
> *


Angel/Techniques, Justin-Az, BIGRICHSPIRIT, BigMandoAZ, Austin Ace, MANDOS69C/10, SPIRIT 62
:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 4 2010, 02:33 PM~17388996
> *good pics Big Ben
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 02:51 PM~17389152
> *Angel/Techniques, Justin-Az, BIGRICHSPIRIT, BigMandoAZ, Austin Ace, MANDOS69C/10, SPIRIT 62
> :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


  whats up bro...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 4 2010, 09:12 AM~17386081
> *WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE, I HAVE A QUESTION , IS THERE ANYTHING OUT THERE I CAN USE TO REMOVE SCRATCHES OFF MY CHROME BUMPER??? INSTEAD OF ME HAVING THE WHOLE BUMPER RE-CHROMED??? WHAT ABOUT BUFFING IT OUT, WOULD THAT WORK??? THANKS HOMIES.... :dunno:... :biggrin:
> *



On some my engine parts some stuff like throttle linkage wasnt shiny any more and the guy polished them (using a tool on a air) and it made them look nice. Anyway, The guy said you can also do it on molding, byumpers, radiators etc. I think if scratches are to deep though it wouldnt work.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 02:51 PM~17389152
> *Angel/Techniques, Justin-Az, BIGRICHSPIRIT, BigMandoAZ, Austin Ace, MANDOS69C/10, SPIRIT 62
> :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Art. 

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 4 2010, 02:54 PM~17389194
> * whats up bro...
> *


JUS HERE AT WORK,,,,,,, STILL KINDA HURTIN FROM SUNDAY...... GETTING OLD CARNAL!!!
:uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 09:43 AM~17387036
> *GRACIAS,
> BIG BEN
> *


Great Pics Ben!!!! Like I was there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 4 2010, 02:56 PM~17389218
> *What up Art.
> 
> :wave:
> *














FOR UR INSURANCE NEEDS JUSTIN!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 03:14 PM~17389430
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That little lizzard is the pimp, buy insurance and the bitch is a free gift . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*quote=BigMandoAZ,May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991]
OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS :wow: WHO WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT???????????? 
[/quote]


:wow: :wow: OK IF THERE IS A REWARD ITCAN BE PAID IN BEER!!!!!! TOMORROW AT FUEGOS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

IS THIS HER????? SHE WAS FAST!!!!!




AND THE WINNER IS???????

AND LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE COP TO BEIN ON HER HIT LIST!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 10:43 AM~17387036
> *GRACIAS,
> BIG BEN
> *


:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS OF THE PICNIC BEN!!!  IT FEELS LIKE I WAS THERE! :twak: OH SHIT :biggrin: I WAS THERE!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: AGAIN THANKS TO YOU AND UNITY FOR THE GOOD TIMES, BOMB ASS GRUB AND THE NEVER ENDING ICE COLD CORONAS!!!! AND OH YEAH..... :wow: VERY NICE "TORTAS TUESDAYS" PICS!!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 02:51 PM~17389152
> *Angel/Techniques, Justin-Az, BIGRICHSPIRIT, BigMandoAZ, Austin Ace, MANDOS69C/10, SPIRIT 62
> :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :biggrin: I SAW YOU FOR A HOT SECOND AT THE PICNIC AND THEN :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 4 2010, 03:37 PM~17389653
> *:wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :biggrin: I SAW YOU FOR A HOT SECOND AT THE PICNIC AND THEN :sprint:
> *


HAD TO SPECIAL DELIVERY FOR BIG BEN,,,,,,,,,FLOUR TORTILLAS,,,, BIG ASS ONES TOO!!!!! MY CARNALITA HOOKED EM UP....... DIDNT GET A BURRITO OR A COLD ONE,,,,,, BUT IF BIG BEN GIVES ME THE OPPORTUNITY,,,, IM GONNA MAKE IT UP,AND DO UNITY SOME JUSTICE!!!!! 

WHAT U THINK BIG BEN...... :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 03:42 PM~17389704
> *HAD TO SPECIAL DELIVERY FOR BIG BEN,,,,,,,,,FLOUR TORTILLAS,,,, BIG ASS ONES TOO!!!!! MY CARNALITA HOOKED EM UP....... DIDNT GET A BURRITO OR A COLD ONE,,,,,, BUT IF BIG BEN GIVES ME THE OPPORTUNITY,,,, IM GONNA MAKE IT UP,AND DO UNITY SOME JUSTICE!!!!!
> 
> WHAT U THINK BIG BEN...... :wow:
> *




Damn I would have been happy with a tortilla!!! Pero Nada!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Can somebody help me upload a couple pics i can email em i just cant post em


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2010, 04:18 PM~17390037
> *Damn I would have been happy with a tortilla!!! Pero Nada!!!
> *



O.G. I MIGHT BE UGLY BUT I AINT STUPID........

I CREEPED UP NICE AND :ninja: SLOW TO THE CABERAT KING,,,,, 

HANDID HIM THE TORTILLAS AND....... :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@May 4 2010, 04:24 PM~17390084
> *Can somebody help me upload a couple pics i can email em i just cant post em
> *



I GOT YOU HOMIE...... [email protected]

SEND EM AND I GOT YOU!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 4 2010, 10:27 AM~17386837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR BEING THERE HOMIE!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:35 AM~17386295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Badass pics Ben!! Thanks for sharing.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 4 2010, 09:13 AM~17386093
> *everyone in az is invited to come party with us to celebrate our 30th anniversary at the Wyndham downtown,you dont have to drive home drunk, special room rates $ 69.00 just mention our event. hope to see you all there
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS GUNNA BE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*whos that peepin in the window.????????????

ART LOKS, 4_ever_green,<span style=\'color:red\'> RedDog  , PHX CUSTOM TEES, knightowl480, rudyrangel


</span>*



:wave: [/COLOR]


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> *quote=BigMandoAZ,May 3 2010, 04:22 PM~17376991]
> OK I NEED TO KNOW........................
> WHO KNOWS THE CHIC, THAT WAS GOING AROUND THE FUEGO SHOW GRABBING EVERY DUDES ASS :wow: WHO WAS WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT????????????
> *


*
:wow: :wow: OK IF THERE IS A REWARD ITCAN BE PAID IN BEER!!!!!! TOMORROW AT FUEGOS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

IS THIS HER????? SHE WAS FAST!!!!!


AND THE WINNER IS???????

AND LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE COP TO BEIN ON HER HIT LIST!!!*
[/quote]
I know who SHE is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: OK IF THERE IS A REWARD ITCAN BE PAID IN BEER!!!!!! TOMORROW AT FUEGOS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> IS THIS HER????? SHE WAS FAST!!!!!
> ...


I know who SHE is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wow:
[/quote]




 ARE YOU COPIN TO IT????  

:wow: IS IT HER BRO?????? IS THAT THE ONE THAT TOUCHED YOU????? :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> I know who SHE is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wow:


  ARE YOU COPIN TO IT????  

:wow: IS IT HER BRO?????? IS THAT THE ONE THAT TOUCHED YOU????? :wow:
[/quote]
Hell ya thats the GIRL who was grabbing EVERONE no shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: O ya do i get my free BEER lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> ARE YOU COPIN TO IT????
> 
> :wow: IS IT HER BRO?????? IS THAT THE ONE THAT TOUCHED YOU????? :wow:


Hell ya thats the GIRL who was grabbing EVERONE no shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: O ya do i get my free BEER lol
[/quote]


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITED!!!_


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/24q86q8


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 01:40 PM~17388609
> *
> GOOD CANDID SHOTS!!! PEOPLE HAVING A GOOD TIME.......HE GONA DO GOOD FOR ALL THE SHOWS!!! THX AGAIN!!!!!
> ART LOKS!
> ...


yeah he got down homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 4 2010, 01:47 PM~17388667
> *Thanks for everything Unity  :thumbsup:
> *


you got it homie, sorry i forgot the phone books so you could reach the table to eat!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 4 2010, 02:33 PM~17388996
> *good pics Big Ben
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 4 2010, 02:53 PM~17389180
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 4 2010, 03:12 PM~17389411
> *Great Pics Ben!!!! Like I was there!!!! :biggrin:
> *


would've been nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 4 2010, 03:34 PM~17389630
> *:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS OF THE PICNIC BEN!!!  IT FEELS LIKE I WAS THERE! :twak: OH SHIT :biggrin: I WAS THERE!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: AGAIN THANKS TO YOU AND UNITY FOR THE GOOD TIMES, BOMB ASS GRUB AND THE NEVER ENDING ICE COLD CORONAS!!!! AND OH YEAH..... :wow: VERY NICE "TORTAS TUESDAYS" PICS!!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


yeah homie i had a good time bullshitting with you guys!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 03:42 PM~17389704
> *HAD TO SPECIAL DELIVERY FOR BIG BEN,,,,,,,,,FLOUR TORTILLAS,,,, BIG ASS ONES TOO!!!!! MY CARNALITA HOOKED EM UP....... DIDNT GET A BURRITO OR A COLD ONE,,,,,, BUT IF BIG BEN GIVES ME THE OPPORTUNITY,,,, IM GONNA MAKE IT UP,AND DO UNITY SOME JUSTICE!!!!!
> 
> WHAT U THINK BIG BEN...... :wow:
> *


tell your sister i said thanks alot, yeah do that justice!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

3 Members: azmobn06, compita,

Whats up fellas ?? :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2010, 04:18 PM~17390037
> *Damn I would have been happy with a tortilla!!! Pero Nada!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17393059
> *3 Members: azmobn06, compita,
> 
> Whats up fellas ??  :wave:
> *


i must be invisable!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2010, 04:27 PM~17390109
> *
> O.G.  I MIGHT BE UGLY BUT I AINT STUPID........
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17390522
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lil ben took a good pic huh??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 4 2010, 05:54 PM~17390733
> *Badass pics Ben!! Thanks for sharing.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 4 2010, 06:04 PM~17390842
> *THIS IS GUNNA BE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i cant wait homie, Spirit knows how to throw a party!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17393078
> *i must be invisable!!!
> *


i'm sorry, i forgot to mention UCE C.C!!!!! thanks for coming out homies

you guys left so quick that i forgot you guys were there, sorry!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17393078
> *i must be invisable!!!
> *


Did not see your name . HELLO :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:57 PM~17393386
> *i'm sorry, i forgot to mention UCE C.C!!!!!  thanks for coming out homies
> 
> you guys left so quick that i forgot you guys were there, sorry!!!!
> *


Thanks for having us out , we had a members bday to attend Just wanted to support you guys also


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17393059
> *3 Members: azmobn06, compita,
> 
> Whats up fellas ??  :wave:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 10:33 AM~17386912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W T F un pinche paisa y que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!y me vale verga :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17393078
> *i must be invisable!!!
> *


You can't make money if you don't answer your phone Ese! :angry:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:36 PM~17392993
> *you got it homie, sorry i forgot the phone books so you could reach the table to eat!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17393078
> *i must be invisable!!!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:57 PM~17393386
> *i'm sorry, i forgot to mention UCE C.C!!!!!  thanks for coming out homies
> 
> you guys left so quick that i forgot you guys were there, sorry!!!!
> *


you forgot us to homie


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2010, 09:41 PM~17394023
> *You can't make money if you don't answer your phone Ese! :angry:
> *


Damm Ben you got Someone MAD ... :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 4 2010, 09:46 PM~17394097
> *Damm Ben you got Someone MAD ... :0  :0
> *


Nawwww!!!!
I'am just playn. :biggrin: 
I did try to call him on 2 different phones and he won't answer.
Plus he's mad at me for not going to the picnic. :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 08:39 PM~17393039
> *yeah homie i had a good time bullshitting with you guys!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 4 2010, 09:25 PM~17393819
> *W T F un pinche paisa y que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!y me vale verga :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!! :biggrin: TE MIRAS TODO PEDO EN EL FOTO! :0 :0 :0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 4 2010, 10:09 PM~17394466
> *:wave: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!  :biggrin: TE MIRAS TODO PEDO EN EL FOTO!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but I wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2010, 09:41 PM~17394023
> *You can't make money if you don't answer your phone Ese! :angry:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CHECK!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2010, 04:34 PM~17390183
> *THAT PATRON WAS GOOD!!!!LUIS AKA MR DUI AKA PUPPET. MY NIGGIE WAS BUZZING! WITH GUADS DRUNKEST!
> 
> THANKS FOR BEING THERE HOMIE!
> *


damn ese I had mikey fever ese I was fukd up this only happens at the best picnic of the year :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17394728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but I wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up tokayo


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 5 2010, 02:47 AM~17396378
> *whats up tokayo
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking+May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17393059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dam...was up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLEASE DRIVE CAREFULLY & BE SAFE!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@May 4 2010, 01:27 PM~17387487
> *I got a friend that wants to ride in the lowrider for his wedding. The wedding will be May 28th. here is his number if any body wants to help him out. JD 623-670-6356. He said he'll pay. so hit him up. He is a cool guy. I would like to help him But I'm in New Mexico. Give him a call if you guys are able to hook him up. Thanks LIL i know I can caount on you guys.
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2010, 10:59 AM~17399214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*BE SAFE EVERYONE AND ENJOY CINCO DE MAYO!!*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17394728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but I wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


asi nos miramos los chakas que no compilla


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 5 2010, 08:58 AM~17398085
> *dam...was up everyone :biggrin:
> *


que honda vato


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 5 2010, 08:41 AM~17397899
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nada llendo pal jale camarada


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Galaxieriderz, coupedup, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm looking to trade both my cars for a stock bigbody.. Or for sale for the right price, anyone interested?

Both cars in good condition and run great. Cars are complete and all there. Only thing missing is the fillers on the coupe
.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

You should post these up in the classified section located here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@May 5 2010, 02:45 PM~17400560
> *I'm looking to trade both my cars for a stock bigbody.. Or for sale for the right price, anyone interested?
> 
> Both cars in good condition and run great. Cars are complete and all there. Only thing missing is the fillers on the coupe
> ...


:twak: Build that damn coupe fool... 

Or sell me the 90... :naughty: I need parts :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2010, 10:59 AM~17399214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: Why is it people think 'Cinco de Mayo' is Mexican
Independence Day or some form of Mexican holiday- its not. :dunno: 
Its an American Holiday. It is the day of Mexican Victory over French in the
battle of Puebla. That's it! 

Mexican Independence is on September 16th. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 01:51 PM~17400622
> *:twak: Build that damn coupe fool...
> 
> Or sell me the 90... :naughty: I need parts :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: 


:thumbsup: WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 02:54 PM~17400647
> *:werd:
> :thumbsup: WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER!!
> *


:wave: Qvo homie? Here chillin.. bout to take a power nap before the vampire shift... :420:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 02:52 PM~17400628
> *:thumbsdown: Why is it people think 'Cinco de Mayo' is Mexican
> Independence Day or some form of Mexican holiday- its not. :dunno:
> Its an American Holiday. It is the day of Mexican Victory over French in the
> ...


:werd: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*quote=ForeverMobinChevys,May 5 2010, 01:52 PM~17400628]
:thumbsdown: Why is it people think 'Cinco de Mayo' is Mexican
Independence Day or some form of Mexican holiday- its not. :dunno: 
Its an <span style=\'color:red\'>American Holiday. It is the day of Mexican Victory over French in the
battle of Puebla. That's it! 

Mexican Independence is on September 16th. :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:werd:


HISTORY 101 LAY IT LOW STYLE!


:worship: CONSCIOUSNESS AND AWARE OF OUR ROOTS!!!

LAY IT LOW !!!

THATS WHATS UP!!!

IT AINT WHERE UR FROM, ITS WHERE UR AT IN THE MENTE!!! :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Before Ben asks... :biggrin:

Fucker is catching up hno: :run:

*Knightstalker 4836
Ben'sCustomWheels 4382*
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
MANDOS69C/10 2307
TROUBLE 2219
JEN IN PHX 1862
Art Buck 1848
357IN602 1777
azmobn06 1745
BigMandoAZ 1741
locdownmexikan 1731
big ray 1524
OGPLAYER 1417
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
unity_mike 936
MARINATE 895
Lunas64 840
Lowrider Style CC 840
lil ese 764
smiley_62 759
PHX CUSTOM TEES 755
DeeLoc 751
DIRTY SOUTH 643
LADY C 627
YOUNG ROGUE 580
gzking 522
regal85 515
remione1 459
Cadi4life 446
BIGRICHSPIRIT 434
ARIZA70 432
New-Image-soldier 396
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
ART LOKS 341
BIG CHANO 331
compita 325
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 288
GLENDALE GRL 285
I. K. Rico 266
PURO CERVANTES 262
RedDog 261
PHXROJOE 248
Twiins 239
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 227
azroller 197
Riderz-4-Life 193
PHXKSTM 191
87CADDY 185
cadillac jay 185
MISS *V* 183
djsire 176
ROLL'N 169
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
D.J. Midnite 155
smiley602 152
beanerman 148
mxcn_roc 148
sixninebuicks 145
HATERADE 142
4DA 8O5 137
94sikdeville602 134
SPIRITRUNNER74 134
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
hoppers602 133
unity1963 132
UNTOUCHABLE1 130
purecandy az 129
Justin-Az 116
MonteLoko87 114
LUXURY 114
cutlass.hopper 113
toons 113
gibby64 112
BIG NICK 109
ForeverMobinChevys 106
kraz13 100
Teamblowme602 99
j_mann 97
CHUCKS66 96
Nacho Individuals LA 95
robs68 95
KING OF AZ!!! 95
tyrone_rolls_a_85 93
BIGBODY96 92
big boy 1 87
Mr.Andres 86
Fleetwood Rider 86
ROLLERZ_47 85
mando 85
blaklak96 83
kiakirk007 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 81
chilango's-67 81
MR_NAW_T_1 80
TOP GUN 74
J2theCHI 74
dads86regal 72
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
henry castillo 71
MC83 69
Techniquesphx 68
calaveras73 67
602 Monte 66
purpl7duece 65
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 65
Loco Yesca 62
Ryder IV Life 62
neto 65 62
phx rider 62
BIG I FROM AZ 62
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
EASTSIDA 59
#1stunna 57
64sub 56
62wildcat 56
primer665 56
UPINSMOKE602 55
jsobera 53
rd62rdstr 52
Maricoparider 52
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
hrojop2 50
AZGTIMIN64 49
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 49
armando martinez 49
GAME TIME 48
Mistah.Martinez 48
SPIRIT 62 47
CDIDDY 46
RO 4 LIFE 45
big86ben 41
todamadre c.c 41
custom 41
knightowl480 40
PHXRollin 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
refined93 39
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
seicerodos 36
97TownCar 35
ragtop73 35
DIPPINIT 33
WUTITDU 33
azrdr 33
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
Big Roach Hydros 32
cutlass_rider 32
AZs finest13 31
4_ever_green 31
FOOLISH ONE 31
HOE81 31
Black86Cutty 31
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
AZ WAR CHIEF 30
Galaxieriderz 30
INSTIGATORR 30
BIGGATO799 29
M in Avondale 29
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
Crazy Cutty 29
BackyardAZ 28
A Rod 28
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
p dogg 27
t_durden 27
WhoinAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
genuine 26
BIGHAPPY55 25
Delwons 25
kandylac 25
childsplay69 25
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
SpyCam 23
1983 lincoln 23
UceGiggles 23
JB602 23
PHX_DIPPIN 23
TonyO 22
JMCUSTOMS1 22
CLEMENTE 22
el camino man 22
HYPNOTIC87 22
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
dodgers_fan 21
true rider 20
rgarcia15928 20
STEADYDIPPIN09 20
BIGTONY 20
Howard 20


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 01:57 PM~17400681
> *:wave: Qvo homie? Here chillin.. bout to take a power nap before the vampire shift... :420:
> *



YA CARNAL WORKED THAT CASKET FOR A YEAR..... NO LIKE hno: :nosad: :loco: :run: :ninja:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 03:01 PM~17400733
> *YA CARNAL WORKED THAT CASKET FOR A YEAR..... NO LIKE hno:  :nosad:  :loco:  :run:  :ninja:
> *


:no: I do... the $ is better and work is slower... :biggrin: 


Now if only they didn't block layitlow on the work computers :banghead:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 02:03 PM~17400751
> *:no: I do... the $ is better and work is slower...  :biggrin:
> Now if only they didn't block layitlow on the work computers :banghead:
> *



YA FERIA IS REAL NICE..... BUT I SLEPT THRU ALL THE FAMILY PARTYS...


SO IN ALL THE FAMILY PICS IM JUS SLEEPIN ,,

BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IM PASSED OUT :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Delwons, Justin-Az, ben d, SPIRITRUNNER74, coupedup, Lunas64, Riderz-4-Life, compas62* :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUSTICE SERVED..........

ART :loco: LOKS 


</span></span>[/i][/b]
:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 02:11 PM~17400825
> *Delwons, Justin-Az, ben d, SPIRITRUNNER74, coupedup, Lunas64, Riderz-4-Life, compas62 :wave:
> *


Hello aint doing much here just thinking bout trying to start a hustle on here. Posted some Louis Vuitton stuff we had laying round house on the clasified and PM been blowing up , though noone buying yet. Anyway if market good enough I may start selling stuff like watches, shoes, purses, cigarettes etc on here so can fix up car faster :biggrin: Other than that just been doing my normal work.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 5 2010, 02:41 PM~17401132
> *Hello aint doing much here just thinking bout trying to start a hustle on here. Posted some Louis Vuitton stuff we had laying round house on the clasified and PM  been blowing up , though noone buying yet. Anyway if market good enough I may start selling stuff like watches, shoes, purses, cigarettes etc on here so can fix up car faster  :biggrin:  Other than that just been doing my normal work.
> *



AND WHAT IS IT YOU DO????? :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2010, 02:43 AM~17384155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 02:46 PM~17401179
> *AND WHAT IS IT YOU DO?????   :wow:
> *


Art,

I work over the internet. I have 40 employees (sometimes up to 70 employees) back in the Philippines that work from their homes and create webcontent for me then I put it on net with adsense then earn through adclicks. That why I was talking about the adsense stuff and full nudes a while back. Also my team can do SEO work etc, for example a American SEO guru charges 30+ a hour but I can get it done for 5-7. Aint getting rich doing it but it provides work for allot of people (and food and stuff for allot more) and earn me a little cash at same time.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO EVERYONE!!....TIME TO GET FADED!!!... :biggrin: ..GO SUNS!!!.. :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17401447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 5 2010, 03:13 PM~17401500
> *Art,
> 
> I work over the internet. I have 40 employees (sometimes up to 70 employees) back in the Philippines that work from their homes and create webcontent for me then I put it on net with adsense then earn through adclicks. That why I was talking about the adsense stuff and full nudes a while back. Also my team can do SEO work etc, for example a American SEO guru charges 30+ a hour but I can get it done for 5-7.  Aint getting rich doing it but it provides work for allot of people (and food and stuff for allot more) and earn me a little cash at same time.
> *




thats what im talkin about.....EACH ONE TEACH ONE!!!

with a fishing pole ,u can catch a fish.....

how do u catch people?????

with there eyes....


how do u catch a bunch of fish at one time???

i huge NET....

how do u catch millions of people?????

A HUGE NET!!!


oh my bad,,,,a NETWORK-------CBS---NBC---ABC---PLAYBOY CHANNEL-----


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2010, 10:59 AM~17399214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 02:37 PM~17401084
> *JUSTICE SERVED..........
> 
> ART  :loco:  LOKS
> ...


DAMN ART,NICE VIDEO HOMIE!!!!.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 03:25 PM~17401594
> *thats what im talkin about.....EACH ONE TEACH ONE!!!
> *


Art,

It a start man. A few years ago we tried to open a orphanage on 100 hectares (about 250 acres) in Mindanao ,to help the kids whose parents been killed in the war , which was designed to be self supporting but sadly it couldnt be pushed through do to corruption as the politicians wanted to exort the proposed idea and openly stated such intentions. Anyway, Someday will start a non-profit aimed at helping child rebels (child soldiers like under 14) put down guns and get educated, allot pick up m16 or ak47 at around age 9-12 and go to jungle because no money for food and education then by age of 18 they got 100+ kills or are dead. I a guy who made lot of mistakes and ended up in cages and dont want to see other kids do the same or get dead. For now though am just happy I keep 40 people working and probally about 200+ with food and in school.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 5 2010, 03:33 PM~17401695
> *DAMN ART,NICE VIDEO HOMIE!!!!.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *




THX BRO! :wow:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 02:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 5 2010, 03:43 PM~17401792
> *Art,
> 
> It a start man. A few years ago we tried to open a orphanage on 100 hectares (about 250 acres) in Mindanao ,to help the kids whose parents been killed in the war , which was designed to be self supporting but sadly it couldnt be pushed through do to corruption as the politicians wanted to exort the proposed idea and openly stated such intentions. Anyway, Someday will start a non-profit aimed at helping child rebels (child soldiers like under 14) put down guns and get educated, allot pick up m16 or ak47  at around age 9-12 and go to jungle because no money for food and education then by age of 18 they got 100+ kills or are dead.  I a guy who made lot of mistakes and ended up in cages and dont want to see other kids do the same or get dead. For now though am just happy I keep 40 people working and probally about 200+  with food and in school.
> *



WORD JUSTIN!!!!!

YA I BEEN A CAGE MORE THAN I WOULD LIKE TO REMEMBER.....FOR SOME EVEN 1 DAY,, 1 HOUR IS HARD!!!!!

BUT IM HERE STILL STANDING!!


DONT WANT TO EVER FEEL LIKE AN ANIMAL AGAIN.....


BUT I GIVE U MAD RESPECT FOR TRYIN TO PAY IT FORWARD!!!! :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 04:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...





THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NICE SLIDE SHOW ART..... :biggrin: 

VIDEO COMING SOON!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@May 5 2010, 01:45 PM~17400560
> *I'm looking to trade both my cars for a stock bigbody.. Or for sale for the right price, anyone interested?
> 
> Both cars in good condition and run great. Cars are complete and all there. Only thing missing is the fillers on the coupe
> ...


sell me that wagon in the background :biggrin: Why you not going to build this ?? U were all pumped up !!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

SUNS WIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 4 2010, 09:19 PM~17393723
> *Thanks for having us out , we had a members bday to attend Just wanted to support you guys also
> *


thanks for come homies!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2010, 09:41 PM~17394023
> *You can't make money if you don't answer your phone Ese! :angry:
> *


cause i knew it was you!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k, whats up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 4 2010, 09:45 PM~17394074
> *you forgot us to homie
> *


i'm sorry bro, i wrote down all the clubs that were out there but after a couple beers i lost the list!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: my bad homie, thanks for coming out though!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17395782
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CHECK!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2010, 10:59 AM~17399214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 02:00 PM~17400712
> *Before Ben asks... :biggrin:
> 
> Fucker is catching up hno: :run:
> ...


damn i am almost there huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17405160
> *i'm sorry bro, i wrote down all the clubs that were out there but after a couple beers i lost the list!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my bad homie, thanks for coming out though!!!
> *


THATS FUCKED UP BEN...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17401447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 5 2010, 09:17 PM~17405188
> *THATS FUCKED UP BEN...
> *


yeah i know but i'm really sorry homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2010, 04:59 PM~17402407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LOS F*CKING SUNS!!!!!!!! 2-0!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2010, 02:37 PM~17401084
> *JUSTICE SERVED..........
> 
> ART  :loco:  LOKS
> ...


yeah homie, my son took all those pics and he got real excited when he seen his name at the end, you made his day homie!!!

thaks alot Art you got down homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17405263
> *LOS F*CKING SUNS!!!!!!!! 2-0!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:14 PM~17405148
> *cause i knew it was you!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k, whats up
> *


WAT UP DOGGIE!!! :biggrin: 



_THIS ONE IS FROM AZ!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17405330
> *WAT UP DOGGIE!!! :biggrin:
> THIS ONE IS FROM AZ!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


just got done watching los suns win!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey joe's lady from Lowrider style the phoenix chapter requested a winnie wednesday so i'm going to hook her up ok fellas!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i saved the best for last!!!!!!!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:33 PM~17405387
> *hey joe's lady from Lowrider style the phoenix chapter requested a winnie wednesday so i'm going to hook her up ok fellas!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 5 2010, 08:16 PM~17405166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn ben your really trying hard to catch up!! wow! :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:40 PM~17405483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Funny Pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 5 2010, 09:46 PM~17405553
> *damn ben your really trying hard to catch up!! wow! :0
> *


:yes: so


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 5 2010, 09:46 PM~17405553
> *damn ben your really trying hard to catch up!! wow! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: yeah hes tryin to be the head hancho of O.G AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i'm out, i'm gonna go meet up with the raza at the capital right now!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17405160
> *i'm sorry bro, i wrote down all the clubs that were out there but after a couple beers i lost the list!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my bad homie, thanks for coming out though!!!
> *


  ITS COOL HOMIE, DAMN BEER :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 08:49 PM~17405579
> *:yes: so
> *


you can do it!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 5 2010, 09:51 PM~17405605
> *  ITS COOL HOMIE, DAMN BEER  :biggrin:
> *


yup!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 5 2010, 09:51 PM~17405608
> *you can do it!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 5 2010, 09:50 PM~17405591
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: yeah hes tryin to be the head hancho of O.G AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


and the caberet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 5 2010, 09:48 PM~17405572
> *Funny Pic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dog lovers would probably hate that pic!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17405185
> *damn i am almost there huh  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:55 PM~17405658
> *dog lovers would probably hate that pic!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Theyll get over it tho :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: DAMN I HAD A LOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: LOS SUNS WON TONIGHT!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

SUNS TORE SHIT UP TONITE... :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 09:57 PM~17405679
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 5 2010, 10:18 PM~17405907
> *:drama: :drama: :drama: DAMN I HAD A LOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: LOS SUNS WON TONIGHT!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie, where have you been??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17405939
> *SUNS TORE SHIT UP TONITE... :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *


what was the score homie???


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17405977
> *what was the score homie???
> *


SUNS 110, SPURS 102


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17405977
> *what was the score homie???
> *


 :biggrin: LOS SUNS 110 :thumbsup: SAN ANTONIO SPURMS 102 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17405939
> *SUNS TORE SHIT UP TONITE... :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17405967
> *whats up homie, where have you been??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WAS BUSY TODAY GETTIN MY HUSTLE ON!!!   OH BY THE WAY :biggrin: MY HOMIE JACOB WANTS A PRICE ON SOME CENTER GOLDS!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 5 2010, 10:18 PM~17405907
> *:drama: :drama: :drama: DAMN I HAD A LOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: LOS SUNS WON TONIGHT!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17405977
> *what was the score homie???
> *


i thought you were out fool arent you suppose to be going down town


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17406091
> *:biggrin: LOS SUNS 110 :thumbsup:  SAN ANTONIO SPURMS 102 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


SPURMS.. :roflmao: :roflmao:.....THAT'S THERE NEW NAME HOMIE TILL LOS SUNS ELIMINATE THERE ASSES!!!.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:40 PM~17405476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17401758
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN, I'M ALMOST AT 130 POSTS.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17406080
> *SUNS 110, SPURS 102
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17406091
> *:biggrin: LOS SUNS 110 :thumbsup:  SAN ANTONIO SPURMS 102 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


cochino!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 5 2010, 10:39 PM~17406125
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WAS BUSY TODAY GETTIN MY HUSTLE ON!!!     OH BY THE WAY  :biggrin: MY HOMIE JACOB WANTS A PRICE ON SOME CENTER GOLDS!!
> *


make sure you give jacob one of these!! :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 5 2010, 10:43 PM~17406168
> *i thought you were out fool arent you suppose to be going down town
> *


i got pulled over on the way there for being brown!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 5 2010, 11:23 PM~17406398
> *DAMN, I'M ALMOST AT 130 POSTS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 damn!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 12:53 AM~17406729
> *:wave:    New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 6 2010, 12:58 AM~17406744
> *:wave:
> *


ponte a trabajar, es lo que debias de aser!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, Knightstalker whats up homie??? tu tambien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 01:05 AM~17406760
> *ponte a trabajar, es lo que debias de aser!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


mira quien habla pinche wey get a job aunque sea vende las nalgas pero por libra le sacas mas feria :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 6 2010, 01:12 AM~17406781
> *mira quien habla pinche wey get a job aunque sea vende las nalgas pero por libra le sacas mas feria :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinchi seloso!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 02:05 AM~17406764
> *, Knightstalker whats up homie??? tu tambien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

and my all time favorite!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 12:53 AM~17406729
> *:wave:    New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS
> *


Dam ben was chilln had one to many for da cinco. ....only had fo.......but I jus made it home....=( anniversery of my compa....10 years since he cruised to heaven carnal!
R.I.P. Dominic Chiago........Miss u Dogg.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 01:22 AM~17406809
> *and  my all time favorite!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


My new HOME SCREEN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

GM, AZ


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:54 PM~17405646
> *and the caberet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah i forgot about the caberet :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17409082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SHE WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH SUNS GEAR ON!

OUR NOTHING AT ALL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17405283
> *yeah homie, my son took all those pics and he got real excited when he seen his name at the end, you made his day homie!!!
> 
> thaks alot Art you got down homie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thats kool as hell ben,,,,, tell ur son i got him!

he takes reallu good pics,,,, the ones that were from up high,,, and the parking lot were awesome shots.....

the video was nice because of his pics,,,tell him i said thx too!!!

:h5:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody got any 63 imp skirts they wanna sell


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17405283
> *yeah homie, my son took all those pics and he got real excited when he seen his name at the end, you made his day homie!!!
> 
> thaks alot Art you got down homie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



check this out Big Ben....

hasnt even been 24 hours ,,,

tell ur son look how many views to the video!!!!!

UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC 2010 UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC AT EStEBAN PARK IN PHOENIX ARIZONA.. PICS PROVIDED BY LIL BEN OF UNITY CAR CLUB,,,,,VIDEO BY ART LOKS!!

Added: May 05, 2010, 02:15 PM Time: 7:32 Raw File: UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC 2010 .wmv Broadcast: Public Published: 100% This is the percentage of your subscribers who have received your new video (so far). 
Live! | Video blocked in some countries. *Views: 313 *Comments: 0 Responses: 0 DeletePlayEditAnnotationsCaptionsAudioSwapInsightPromote 
View Copyright Info


thats bad ass!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17409082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

To bad noboby feed Joe Arpaio to the below :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2010, 11:12 AM~17409605
> *:biggrin: SHE WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH SUNS GEAR ON!
> 
> OUR NOTHING AT ALL!
> *



check it out mike,,,,, got ur name written all over it!!!!

what u think of the video,,,,,,,music fell right inot place with ur name and pic. :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: dam thats alot of boots!


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 12:32 PM~17410244
> *To bad noboby feed Joe Arpaio to the below  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17409082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!... :wow:  :naughty: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 01:22 AM~17406809
> *and  my all time favorite!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I TOTALLY AGREE... :biggrin:  :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 6 2010, 12:37 PM~17410290
> *DAAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!... :wow:    :naughty:  :boink:
> *



what up homie!!!

hey i got a mojarra frito saturday from ranch market saturday when i was hangin out at my homies shop drinkin some cold ones,,,,we bought 4 i ate 1 my homie ate 1 and i left em in the microwave......

and i told another buddy that there was some pescado for him in the micro...

my homie fernando messaged me monday and said if i still wanted my fish????

my idiot frend didnt eat em and he left em in the micro!!!! :wow: 

shudda fell thru saturday bro,,,,,lunch woulda been on me!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2010, 11:12 AM~17409605
> *:biggrin: SHE WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH SUNS GEAR ON!
> 
> OUR NOTHING AT ALL!
> *


I SAY WITH NOTHING BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 12:34 PM~17410264
> *:wow: dam thats alot of boots!
> *


I think could even upholster a entire car with that snake. Id like to see it if its dead already but if alive I gonna run from it as look like it can dine on a person. :run: Better yet maybe sheriff Joe Arpaio go see it also as I know I can probably run faster than him  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 6 2010, 12:43 PM~17410346
> *I SAY WITH NOTHING BRO... :biggrin:
> *



buck as naked with some blue blockers on and a bumper sticker on her ass that says!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*S*


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 12:41 PM~17410329
> *what up homie!!!
> 
> hey i got a mojarra frito saturday from ranch market saturday when i was hangin out at my homies shop drinkin some cold ones,,,,we bought 4 i ate 1 my homie ate 1 and i left em in the microwave......
> ...


WHAT UP ART!! HEY HOMIE SERIOUSLY IM GONNA CRUISE THROUGH THERE ONE EVENING AND TAKE SOME COLD BRUSKEES AND HANG OUT FOR A MINUTE BRO...I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN BRO.HERE SOON CUZ IM WORKING SOME CRAZY SHIFTS RIGHT NOW, THEN MAYBE WE CAN HIT UP RANCH MARKET AND GRAB SOME OF THAT MOJARRA FRITO YOU'VE BEEN TELLING ME ABOUT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 12:46 PM~17410375
> *I think could even upholster a entire car with that snake. Id like to see it if its dead already but if alive I gonna run from it as look like it can dine on a person.  :run:  Better yet maybe sheriff Joe Arpaio  go see it also as I know I can probably run faster than him
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST TELL ARPAIO THAT THE SNAKE IS MEXICAN :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17410409
> *WHAT UP ART!! HEY HOMIE SERIOUSLY IM GONNA CRUISE THROUGH THERE ONE EVENING AND TAKE SOME COLD BRUSKEES AND HANG OUT FOR A MINUTE BRO...I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN BRO.HERE SOON CUZ IM WORKING SOME CRAZY SHIFTS RIGHT NOW, THEN MAYBE WE CAN HIT UP RANCH MARKET AND GRAB SOME OF THAT MOJARRA FRITO YOU'VE BEEN TELLING ME ABOUT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



NO LIKE RANCH MARKET..... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: TO MANY.... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17410419
> *JUST TELL ARPAIO THAT THE SNAKE IS MEXICAN :wow:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: But we just inform him of that after he already in a pit with it , so he cant :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17410401
> *buck as naked with some blue blockers on and a bumper sticker on her ass that says!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> S
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17410409
> *WHAT UP ART!! HEY HOMIE SERIOUSLY IM GONNA CRUISE THROUGH THERE ONE EVENING AND TAKE SOME COLD BRUSKEES AND HANG OUT FOR A MINUTE BRO...I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN BRO.HERE SOON CUZ IM WORKING SOME CRAZY SHIFTS RIGHT NOW, THEN MAYBE WE CAN HIT UP RANCH MARKET AND GRAB SOME OF THAT MOJARRA FRITO YOU'VE BEEN TELLING ME ABOUT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



You mean they got ready to eat fish at Ranch Market? Damn that place sounds great because now I heard it cheaper than Walmart and they cook tilapia for you. :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

buck as naked with some blue blockers on and a bumper sticker on her ass that says!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*S*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 01:24 PM~17410711
> *You mean they got ready to eat fish at Ranch Market? Damn that place sounds great because now I heard it cheaper than Walmart and they cook tilapia for you.  :wow:
> *



U PICK UR FISH AND THEY FRY IT FREE,,,,, THE MOJARRA WAS $1.50 A PIECE,, MEDIUM,,,THEY WERE TO SMALLLLL THE LARGE ARE DAMN GOOD,,,, YA WHEN U COME DOWN THIS WAY JUSTIN,,,,, U KNOW WHATS UP!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 12:50 AM~17406718
> *cochino!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2010, 12:51 AM~17406722
> *make sure you give jacob one of these!!  :twak:
> *



:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2010, 07:24 AM~17407905
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WUT UP "MIKEY 5 BEERS"!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 6 2010, 08:56 AM~17408527
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: 'SUP "MOST INTERESTING RIDERZ" GUY!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 01:33 PM~17410797
> *U PICK UR FISH AND THEY FRY IT FREE,,,,, THE MOJARRA WAS $1.50 A PIECE,, MEDIUM,,,THEY WERE TO SMALLLLL THE LARGE ARE DAMN GOOD,,,, YA WHEN U COME DOWN THIS WAY JUSTIN,,,,, U KNOW WHATS UP!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


That good price, Mojarra is Tilapia right? Tilapia at Lee Lee market is 4.00+ (priced per pound not per kilo) per fish and they fry it free but it doesnt come with calamansi and stuff though, just the fish. I look forward to moving though as it boring out here and seem like everything in east. Here not much happening stayed awake reading about bikes all night then waited on kids to wake up so could try to convince the 3 of them why they need a bike they cant ride. Now just been making tocino and chorizo.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 01:54 PM~17410929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 01:56 PM~17410937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17410419
> *JUST TELL ARPAIO THAT THE SNAKE IS MEXICAN :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm: Q-VO HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 01:56 PM~17410941
> *That good price, Mojarra is Tilapia right? Tilapia at Lee Lee market is 4.00+ (priced per pound not per kilo) per fish and they fry it free but it doesnt come with calamansi and stuff though, just the fish. I look forward to moving though as it boring out here and seem like everything in east. Here not much happening stayed awake reading about bikes all night then waited on kids to wake up so could try to convince the 3 of them why they need a bike they cant ride. Now just been making tocino and chorizo.
> *


 NO TORTILLAS!??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

American


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 01:58 PM~17410949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I AM GONNA HAVE TO STEP UP MY "COCHINAS" PIC GAME!  I WANNA BE LIKE MY HOMIE BIG BEN!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 02:00 PM~17410962
> *NO TORTILLAS!??
> *


We dont have tortillas here, only like 500lbs of rice as my wife think cant eat without rice so go through about 25lbs a month of the stuff, when we lived in Philippines though we used about 220lbs (100 kilo) of rice a month. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 01:59 PM~17410957
> *:nicoderm: Q-VO HOMIE!  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP CARNAL.....FIGURED I BEEN DOIN TO MUCH....:rant: 

FIGURED I NEEDED TO POST UP SOME....:boink:



:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refined93+May 6 2010, 12:43 PM~17410346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH I HAD FIVE BEERS. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 02:01 PM~17410969
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: I AM GONNA HAVE TO STEP UP MY "COCHINAS" PIC GAME!   I WANNA BE LIKE MY HOMIE BIG BEN!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :h5:
> *


*

:biggrin: ITS GOT TO BE ILLEGAL IN SOME STATES TO BE AS COCHINO AS THE ....
CABERAT KING :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 02:06 PM~17410993
> *We dont have tortillas here, only like 500lbs of rice as my wife think cant eat without rice so go through about 25lbs a month of the stuff, when we lived in Philippines though we used about 220lbs (100 kilo) of rice a month.  :biggrin:
> *



YA MAN U USED TO KNOW THIS LIL FINE ASS MEXICANITA DOWN IN NOGALES.... 
SHE LOVED RICE SO DAM MUCH,,,, THAT THEY NAMED HER CHINA.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: YOU KNOW IM NOT AN AIRBAG FAN,,,, IM WIT DA JUICE 100%


BUT THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS OF THE DAM CHAIN
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 12:33 PM~17410255
> *check it out mike,,,,, got ur name written all over it!!!!
> 
> what u think of the video,,,,,,,music fell right inot place with ur name and pic. :wow:
> ...


HEY! YOU FOUND MY BEER!
I DONT KNOW. I DONT HAVE SOUND ON MY WORK COMPUTER! I'LL CHECK IT OUT WHEN I GET HOME TODAY! :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-_aQ5NI_W0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe she thought she a Chino. I like Nogales but not been there in very long time but you know might be worth it to check into car stuff there as prolly allot more there than in Los Algodones and San Luis. Ive gotten some estimate in Algodones but to be honest it was quite high to point not worth going there as guy at shop in Algodones quoted me 4,000-4,500 for body/paint and simple diamond tuck interior.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2010, 02:18 PM~17411087
> *HEY! YOU FOUND MY BEER!
> I DONT KNOW. I DONT HAVE SOUND ON MY WORK COMPUTER! I'LL CHECK IT OUT WHEN I GET HOME TODAY! :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-_aQ5NI_W0
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 02:18 PM~17411093
> *Maybe she thought she a Chino.  I like Nogales but not been there in very long time but you know might be worth it to check into car stuff there as prolly allot more there than in Los Algodones and San Luis. Ive gotten some estimate in Algodones but to be honest it was quite high to point not worth going there as guy at shop in Algodones quoted me 4,000-4,500 for body/paint and simple diamond  tuck interior.
> *


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS TO DAM MUCH!!

AND NO THIS GIRL ATE RICE WITH ALL HER MEALS,,,,,,,,,,SHE WAS FINE AS FUCK!!! :boink:

SO I ATE,,,,BREAKFAST LUNCH AND DINNER WITH RICE,,,,,,,,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17411127
> *DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS TO DAM MUCH!!
> 
> AND NO THIS GIRL ATE RICE WITH ALL HER MEALS,,,,,,,,,,SHE WAS FINE AS FUCK!!!:BOINK:
> ...


Yeah I know as here have gotten estimates of 2,500-3,000 on paint and body (mostly because I want allot of body mods) and 1,500-2,000 on interior, so like 4,000-5,000 and no need to go stay for a weeks in Mexico (though Id like to stay there actually) plus easy to go by shop to get it fix if seem busted or etc. On another site some people got really upset when I talked about going to Mexico but to me it seems it would be stupid to live so close to border and not cross it. I mean Ive had dental work there so why not car work. But yeah I thought the estimate from the shop in Algodones was quite high. My neighbor , from Ciudad Juarez, say should be about 1/2 that.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17409082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I told you ben puro LAKERS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:naughty: OMG,,,, I JUST REALIZED I OPEND THE  DOOR TO :worship: BIG BENS CABERAT hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+May 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17409082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was up Mando


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN...I THINK BIG BEN HAS SOME COMP. THESE PICKS ARE PRETTY DAMN GOOD....SOME HOT ASS CHICKS... :biggrin: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2010, 02:09 PM~17411018
> *SHE CAN KEEP THE HEELS ON!!!!!!!!
> 
> I WISH I HAD FIVE BEERS. :biggrin:
> *


YOUR'E RIGHT BRO, KEEP THE HEELS ON... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I NEED TO FIND MY ID. I LOST THAT SHIT.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 6 2010, 04:36 PM~17412146
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Damn did you build that motor in your profile pic? That machine looks sick. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17410895
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP "MOST INTERESTING RIDERZ" GUY!!  :biggrin:
> *


No........that is "Captain Corona"!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













:boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17394728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but I wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whatzzz up this is 64 joe did u like the video ????
lowriderstyle car club :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 6 2010, 06:03 PM~17413348
> *whatzzz up this is 64 joe did u like the video ????
> lowriderstyle car club :drama:  :drama:
> *


What video Joe?? :dunno:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A LOWRIDER STYLE NEW EDITION!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

move in time is 11:00am show begins at 12:00 til ????????

car hop will be held at 4pm.... cash money :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 6 2010, 02:40 PM~17411228
> *I told you ben puro LAKERS
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: THE LOS ANGELES FAKERS VALEN PURA VERGA!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, thepenguin013, unity1963, Art Buck, compita

:wave: WHAT UP BUDDIES!!!!! :wave: YOU TOO RAUL! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 6 2010, 07:03 PM~17413348
> *whatzzz up this is 64 joe did u like the video ????
> lowriderstyle car club :drama:  :drama:
> *


hell yeah homie, thanks a lot homie bad a** video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17415403
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THE LOS ANGELES FAKERS VALEN PURA VERGA!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


easy homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17415428
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, thepenguin013, unity1963, Art Buck, compita
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 6 2010, 04:56 PM~17412297
> *No........that is "Captain Corona"!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 6 2010, 07:16 PM~17413467
> *What video Joe?? :dunno:
> *



:uh: :uh: ALWAYS TRYING TO BE IN THE KOOL-AID AND DONT KNOW THE FLAVOR!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 































:biggrin: J/K TATA LUNA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17411329
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Sup Sergio!
> Was up Mando
> *


 :nicoderm: AND WHERE WERE YOU TONIGHT MISTER????(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@May 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17415241
> *move in time is 11:00am  show begins at 12:00 til ????????
> 
> car hop will be held at 4pm....  cash money :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17415449
> *easy homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 6 2010, 10:04 PM~17415481
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17415428
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, thepenguin013, unity1963, Art Buck, compita
> 
> ...


CHILLIN LOOKING AT ALL THESE GOOD LOOKING PIC AND U


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 09:09 PM~17415529
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE HOP :dunno:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 6 2010, 09:03 PM~17415463
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17414595
> *A LOWRIDER STYLE NEW EDITION!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

move in is from 9am -12pm show is from 1-9pm


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 04:36 PM~17412139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17415726
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 02:38 AM~17407001
> *My new HOME SCREEN!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 6 2010, 10:15 AM~17409170
> *oh yeah i forgot about the caberet  :biggrin:
> *


cant forget the Caberet homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 11:56 AM~17409895
> *thats kool as hell ben,,,,, tell ur son i got him!
> 
> he takes reallu good pics,,,, the ones that were from up high,,, and the parking lot were awesome shots.....
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: he's getting better!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 01:47 PM~17410876
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 02:01 PM~17410969
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: I AM GONNA HAVE TO STEP UP MY "COCHINAS" PIC GAME!   I WANNA BE LIKE MY HOMIE BIG BEN!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :h5:
> *


NEVER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 6 2010, 02:40 PM~17411228
> *I told you ben puro LAKERS
> *


los lakers y sus fans me la pelan!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2010, 02:48 PM~17411306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 6 2010, 02:57 PM~17411395
> *DAMN...I THINK BIG BEN HAS SOME COMP. THESE PICKS ARE PRETTY DAMN GOOD....SOME HOT ASS CHICKS... :biggrin:  :naughty:  :thumbsup:
> *


thay do look good huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17415403
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THE LOS ANGELES FAKERS VALEN PURA VERGA!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y SI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 10:06 PM~17415498
> *:uh:  :uh: ALWAYS TRYING TO BE IN THE KOOL-AID AND DONT KNOW THE FLAVOR!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin: J/K TATA LUNA!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PURPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: OR RED!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CAMELTOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 01:03 AM~17416436
> *los lakers y sus fans me la pelan!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


las nalgas te van a quedar peladas :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17415403
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THE LOS ANGELES FAKERS VALEN PURA VERGA!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey cuando los hombres hablan las mujeres se cayan ill just pm you ben


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: Sup Az Side!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 7 2010, 06:22 AM~17417242
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: Sup Az Side!!!
> *


good morning luna tgif :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 6 2010, 07:16 PM~17413467
> *What video Joe?? :dunno:
> *


strickly clowninaz vol 1 45 mins long :yessad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 01:45 AM~17416569
> *las nalgas te van a quedar peladas :biggrin:
> *


si pendejo!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 01:51 AM~17416582
> *hey cuando los hombres hablan las mujeres se cayan ill just pm you ben
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 7 2010, 05:14 AM~17417014
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


whats up knightstalker, how is life treating you homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 7 2010, 06:22 AM~17417242
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: Sup Az Side!!!
> *


what up old timer???? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 7 2010, 07:38 AM~17417698
> *good morning luna tgif  :biggrin:
> *


it's friday, you aint got no job, and you aint got shit to do!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up henry, whats crackin homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey gato, your bus is ready!!!!!















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

talking about perifrial vision!!!













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ok now to the good stuff!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

SUNS GONNA WHIP SOME ASS!!!...... :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :ninja: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:09 AM~17418413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.... :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:07 AM~17418396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Ben'sCustomWheels,May 7 2010, 01:09 AM~17416455]
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 








[/quote]


damn big ben,,,, u can post this pic every dam day as far as im concerned!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats a WOMAN!!!!

WHO THE HELL IS SHE??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17418563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :around: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17418563]








[/quote]


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALL THESE TORTAS! MAKES FRIDAY FEEL LIKE A TUESDAY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Ben'sCustomWheels,May 7 2010, 01:09 AM~17416455]
> :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


damn big ben,,,, u can post this pic every dam day as far as im concerned!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats a WOMAN!!!!

WHO THE HELL IS SHE??? :wow: :wow:
[/quote]
YEAH BEN WHO IS SHE???


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17418563]


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
[/quote]
BRO THIS CHICK IS BANGING!!!!!! I HAD TO COMMENT AGAIN ON THIS ONE HOMEBOY!!!... :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> damn big ben,,,, u can post this pic every dam day as far as im concerned!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> thats a WOMAN!!!!
> 
> WHO THE HELL IS SHE??? :wow: :wow:


YEAH BEN WHO IS SHE???
[/quote]
THATS THE GIRL HE STALKS!! HE NEEDS TO STAY 500FT AWAY FROM HER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:19 AM~17418940
> *ALL THESE TORTAS! MAKES FRIDAY FEEL LIKE A TUESDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 10:27 AM~17419011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS GOOD ART?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> YEAH BEN WHO IS SHE???


THATS THE GIRL HE STALKS!! HE NEEDS TO STAY 500FT AWAY FROM HER!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> YEAH BEN WHO IS SHE???


THATS THE GIRL HE STALKS!! HE NEEDS TO STAY 500FT AWAY FROM HER!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
I THINK I WANT TO STALK HER TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> THATS THE GIRL HE STALKS!! HE NEEDS TO STAY 500FT AWAY FROM HER!!!!!! :biggrin:


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]




> THATS THE GIRL HE STALKS!! HE NEEDS TO STAY 500FT AWAY FROM HER!!!!!! :biggrin:


I THINK I WANT TO STALK HER TOO... :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 10:34 AM~17419070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17418563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: HOLY SCHNEIKE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP MANDO? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA LUIS? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 10:34 AM~17419070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:39 AM~17419116
> *WHAT UP MANDO? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave: WHAT YOU DOING PERRO?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 7 2010, 10:41 AM~17419125
> *:biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave: WHAT YOU DOING PERRO?
> *


WORKING! WAITIN FOR 5 O CLOCK!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 01:51 AM~17416582
> *hey cuando los hombres hablan las mujeres se cayan ill just pm you ben
> *



:angry: :angry: WHERE IS MY 5 DOLLARS YOU OWE ME!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 07:47 AM~17417757
> *si pendejo!!!!
> *


pendejo te dejo y con el mikey me enparejo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:42 AM~17419140
> *WORKING! WAITIN FOR 5 O CLOCK!
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 08:58 AM~17418325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tus tres chiles cabron


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 10:44 AM~17419150
> *pendejo te dejo y con el mikey me enparejo
> *


:dunno: WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!




























WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!


















:biggrin: OK!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 7 2010, 10:43 AM~17419143
> *:angry:  :angry: WHERE IS MY 5 DOLLARS YOU OWE ME!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant:
> *


I payed mike after he got done he like ill give them to my pimp :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 7 2010, 10:45 AM~17419160
> *:dunno: WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin: OK!!!!!!!!
> *


hahaha sorry I was chilling with chilango y salio el albur mi nero :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:40 AM~17419120
> *QUE ONDA LUIS? :biggrin:
> *


mmmmh wakin up doggy :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 10:46 AM~17419166
> *I payed mike after he got done he like ill give them to my pimp :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 7 2010, 10:50 AM~17419205
> *:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 7 2010, 10:43 AM~17419143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUD LIGHT TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:53 AM~17419226
> *FOOL! YOU DONT LEND MONEY TO A WINO!
> FUCK YOU NAGGA!
> 
> ...


mmmh he didnt lend me no $ haha and too early for beer I still got to kick it with you some more


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONE IS A LATE ENTRY FOR THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,,,,SO WE CAN GET TO FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 10:54 AM~17419243
> *mmmh he didnt lend me no $ haha and too early for beer I still got to kick it with you some more
> *


ITS ALMOST NOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 10:55 AM~17419251
> *THIS ONE IS A LATE ENTRY FOR THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,,,,SO WE CAN GET TO FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT TIGER HAS GONE TIGER!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:57 AM~17419268
> *ITS ALMOST NOON!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got to go to work ese  prob after that :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 10:59 AM~17419276
> *I got to go to work ese   prob after that :cheesy:
> *


CHECKER EMPLOYEES GO INTO WORK DRUNK ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP AL?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QVO MR LUNA!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 11:05 AM~17419328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW SHE LIKKKKKEDED!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 11:00 AM~17419280
> *CHECKER EMPLOYEES GO INTO WORK DRUNK ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not here jackson


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 11:06 AM~17419342
> *YOU KNOW SHE LIKKKKKEDED!
> *



WHAT UP MIKE!!!!

IF UR EVER ON THE EAST SIDE BY THE DUPES,,,,20 STREET AND ROOSEVELT ON A SATURDAY,,,, COME BY MY BOYS SHOP AND HAVE A COLD ONE WIT ME BRUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 11:06 AM~17419346
> *not here jackson
> *


ok muhammad


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 11:08 AM~17419362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM ALWAY IN THE DUPPS.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT SHOP?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 11:26 AM~17419589
> *IM ALWAY IN THE DUPPS.
> *



thats whats up... im always at fernandos alignment shop on the corner....after 5 during the week,,, and usaully all day saturday!!!

fall thru!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 11:29 AM~17419626
> *thats whats up... im always at fernandos alignment shop on the corner....after 5 during the week,,, and usaully all day saturday!!!
> 
> fall thru!
> *


4 SURE!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 11:28 AM~17419617
> *WHAT SHOP?
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17419559
> *ok muhammad
> *


mas puto


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:57 AM~17419268
> *ITS ALMOST NOON!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



man its always 5 somewhere......after that,,,beer:30.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

date player hate ,,,particapate!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 11:32 AM~17419666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+May 7 2010, 11:33 AM~17419682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PREACH IT BROTHA!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 7 2010, 12:07 PM~17420088
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Its a toss up!!!!!
We're going to both!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17420243
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Its a toss up!!!!!
> We're going to both!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 That's the way to do it! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 7 2010, 12:33 PM~17420336
> *That's the way to do it!   :biggrin:
> *


Which one is going to have ice cold bud light? J/K I'M GOING SHOP HOPPIN'? NOT COMPITA HOPPIN' TRUCK, HOPPIN'. THE OTHER HOPPIN' :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 11:26 AM~17419589
> *IM ALWAY IN THE DUPPS.
> *



o, yea? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:

and it's DUPPES :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

My hommies last week back in SAN ANTO, LOWRIDIN in black and white...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 7 2010, 01:16 PM~17420656
> *o, yea? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> and it's DUPPES :biggrin:
> *


CALM DOWN! 1980 Adobe Mountain School spelling bee champ ! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@May 7 2010, 01:22 PM~17420686
> *My hommies last week back in SAN ANTO, LOWRIDIN in black and white...
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics homie, looks cool in black and white


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@May 7 2010, 01:22 PM~17420686
> *My hommies last week back in SAN ANTO, LOWRIDIN in black and white...
> 
> 
> ...


SICK :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP ART BUCK DONT F$^K?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 7 2010, 01:16 PM~17420656
> *o, yea? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> and it's DUPPES :biggrin:
> *



when :biggrin: u ever round there homie fall thru!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=j_mann,May 7 2010, 01:22 PM~17420686]
My hommies last week back in SAN ANTO, LOWRIDIN in black and white... 


























[/quote]


:thumbsup: bass ass fotos jmann!!!

whats been good witcha,,,where u been at??!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 11:32 AM~17419666
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Shop. Are you a mechanic there? Also, What that big ass building in the front is?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 01:23 PM~17420691
> *CALM DOWN! 1980 Adobe Mountain School spelling bee champ ! :biggrin:
> *


I think your more like Bostrom :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17420734
> *when  :biggrin: u ever round there homie fall thru!!!!!
> *


I left the projects way back....took a cruise out there last week and everything is different... :happysad:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 01:56 PM~17420942
> *Nice Shop. Are you a mechanic there? Also, What that big ass building in the front is?
> *


THAT'S ST LUKE'S HOSPITAL.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 01:40 PM~17420815
> *:biggrin:
> *


saw you rolling with the kids this morning,car looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 7 2010, 02:19 PM~17421133
> *THAT'S ST LUKE'S HOSPITAL.
> *


It looks like a big ass hospital, was wondering if it Maricopa Medical Center as my wife got into a school near there so that why we moving that way as to far to drive out there everyday.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 10:15 AM~17418906
> *
> damn big ben,,,, u can post this pic every dam day as far as im concerned!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


it's the girl responsible for your wet dreams!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+May 7 2010, 02:06 PM~17421018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just expanded St.Lukes. They still look the same to me! Oh yeah! They added a little water park thing at the park.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 10:20 AM~17418950
> *WHAT UP BEN?
> *


whats up mikey mike???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 7 2010, 10:44 AM~17419150
> *pendejo te dejo y con el mikey me enparejo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: baboso!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 7 2010, 12:24 PM~17420243
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Its a toss up!!!!!
> We're going to both!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks, two events the same day??? at least they are less then a block away from each other!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@May 7 2010, 01:22 PM~17420686
> *My hommies last week back in SAN ANTO, LOWRIDIN in black and white...
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte+May 7 2010, 02:24 PM~17421187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refined93+May 7 2010, 02:19 PM~17421133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to North :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:27 PM~17421221
> *North High  :biggrin:
> 
> They just expanded St.Lukes. They still look the same to me! Oh yeah! They added a little water park thing at the park.
> *


YEAH, THEY TORE DOWN ALL THOSE CLINICS THEY HAD RIGHT THERE OFF OF ROOSEVELT WHICH MAKES IT LOOK A WHOLE LOT DIFFERENT.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:32 PM~17421267
> *
> Invest in a bullet proof vest! j/k :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or maybe not kidding!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+May 7 2010, 02:33 PM~17421272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY JUST BUILT IT BIGGER ONE A BLOCK AWAY! THATS OLD SHIT! YOU GUYS ARE TALKING WAY, WAY, BACK IN THE DAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 02:38 PM~17421315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  or maybe not kidding!!!!!
> *


THATS WHY THE HOSPITALS ARE SO BIG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 7 2010, 02:33 PM~17421277
> *YEAH, THEY TORE DOWN ALL THOSE CLINICS THEY HAD RIGHT THERE OFF OF ROOSEVELT WHICH MAKES IT LOOK A WHOLE LOT DIFFERENT.
> *


MAN BRO, I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY I USE TO WORK IN THAT LITTLE CESARS INSIDE THE K-MART AND ONCE IN AWHILE I'D CRIUSE THROUGH THERE AND COME ACROSS DUPPA VILLA SCRAPPING 9TH STREETERS OR WBP...IT WAS CRAZY...ONE TIME I WAS GOING THROUGH TO GO HOME FOR LUNCH AND SOME FOOLS FROM DVP WERE CHASING DOBLE ACROSS THE PARK AND BULLETS CAME SCREAMING RIGHT PAST MY CAR. I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF CROSS FIRE....DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 02:38 PM~17421315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  or maybe not kidding!!!!!
> *



To be honest it look peaceful compared to where we moved here from :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 7 2010, 02:39 PM~17421328
> *MAN BRO, I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY I USE TO WORK IN THAT LITTLE CESARS INSIDE THE K-MART AND ONCE IN AWHILE I'D CRIUSE THROUGH THERE AND COME ACROSS DUPPA VILLA SCRAPPING 9TH STREETERS OR WBP...IT WAS CRAZY...ONE TIME I WAS GOING THROUGH TO GO HOME FOR LUNCH AND SOME FOOLS FROM DVP WERE CHASING DOBLE ACROSS THE PARK AND BULLETS CAME SCREAMING RIGHT PAST MY CAR. I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF CROSS FIRE....DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS... :biggrin:
> *


I USE TO WORK THERE TO! I USE TO HOOK EVERYONE UP! ALL THEY HAD TO DO IS BY A SODA. I WILL GIVE THEM LIKE 5 PIZZAS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 02:43 PM~17421357
> *To be honest it look peaceful compared to where we moved here from  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DID YOU MOVE FROM? SOMOLIA?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 01:56 PM~17420942
> *Nice Shop. Are you a mechanic there? Also, What that big ass building in the front is?
> *


thats my homies shop,,,i used to drive the tow truck for him,,, and i did lite mechanic work,,,,, brakes, suspension,, AND HAD A FEW BEERS!!


AND THAT IS SAINT LUKES HOSPITAL.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 02:27 PM~17421213
> *it's the girl responsible for your wet dreams!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU AINT SAID A GOT DAMN THING BIG BEN,,,,,,,,WTF U SEEN MY LAUNDRY BILL :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:45 PM~17421377
> *WHERE DID YOU MOVE FROM? SOMOLIA?
> *


Mindanao Philippines


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:43 PM~17421359
> *I USE TO WORK THERE TO! I USE TO HOOK EVERYONE UP! ALL THEY HAD TO DO IS BY A SODA. I WILL GIVE THEM LIKE 5 PIZZAS.
> *


DAMN HOMIE I USED TO LOVE THAT JOB FOR THAT REASON ALSO. ALL THE HOMIES OR MY FAMILY WOULD COME IN AND I WOULD HOOK THEM ALL UP. I WOULD HOOK MY DAD UP WITH THESE DAMN PIZZAS THAT WERE STACKED AS HIGH AS ST LUKES HOSPITAL WITH TOPPING BRO. AND WE USED TO HOOK UP WITH ALL THE CHICKS THAT WORKED OUT ON THE FLOORS HANGING ALL THE CLOTHES OR WOULD GET NUMBERS FROM CHICKS IN THERE BUYING PIZZA.... :biggrin: :biggrin:GOOD TIMES BRO... :tears:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 02:46 PM~17421393
> *thats my homies shop,,,i used to drive the tow truck for him,,, and i did lite mechanic work,,,,, brakes, suspension,, AND HAD A FEW BEERS!!
> AND THAT IS SAINT LUKES HOSPITAL.
> *


THEY HOOKED THAT HOSPITAL UP! I WAS THERE A FEW WEEKS AGO.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 7 2010, 02:39 PM~17421328
> *MAN BRO, I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY I USE TO WORK IN THAT LITTLE CESARS INSIDE THE K-MART AND ONCE IN AWHILE I'D CRIUSE THROUGH THERE AND COME ACROSS DUPPA VILLA SCRAPPING 9TH STREETERS OR WBP...IT WAS CRAZY...ONE TIME I WAS GOING THROUGH TO GO HOME FOR LUNCH AND SOME FOOLS FROM DVP WERE CHASING DOBLE ACROSS THE PARK AND BULLETS CAME SCREAMING RIGHT PAST MY CAR. I WAS IN THE MIDDLE OF CROSS FIRE....DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS... :biggrin:
> *




THATS WHEN IT WAS JUST ANOTHER DAY,,,,,, NOW THERE SO MANY DAM POLICE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:43 PM~17421359
> *I USE TO WORK THERE TO! I USE TO HOOK EVERYONE UP! ALL THEY HAD TO DO IS BY A SODA. I WILL GIVE THEM LIKE 5 PIZZAS.
> *



NOW WE KNOW WHY THEY HAD TO CLOSE THAT STORE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 02:46 PM~17421393
> *thats my homies shop,,,i used to drive the tow truck for him,,, and i did lite mechanic work,,,,, brakes, suspension,, AND HAD A FEW BEERS!!
> AND THAT IS SAINT LUKES HOSPITAL.
> *


Look like good shop. Out here where we live most the shop to damn fancy looking and thus must charge allot to pay for the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17421431
> *Mindanao Philippines
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! YOU WON!


> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17421434
> *DAMN HOMIE I USED TO LOVE THAT JOB FOR THAT REASON ALSO. ALL THE HOMIES OR MY FAMILY WOULD COME IN AND I WOULD HOOK THEM ALL UP. I WOULD HOOK MY DAD UP WITH THESE DAMN PIZZAS THAT WERE STACKED AS HIGH AS ST LUKES HOSPITAL WITH TOPPING BRO. AND WE USED TO HOOK UP WITH ALL THE CHICKS THAT WORKED OUT ON THE FLOORS HANGING ALL THE CLOTHES OR WOULD GET NUMBERS FROM CHICKS IN THERE BUYING PIZZA.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:GOOD TIMES BRO...  :tears:
> *


BAD ASS BITCHES TO. HUH!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17421431
> *Mindanao Philippines
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS :uh: MORE :tears: LIKE THE :around: PROJECTS :yessad: WHERE I GREW UP AT IN FRESNO WHEN I WAS A :sprint: LIL WHIPPERSNAPPER! :run: :uh: WE WERE THE ONLY MEXICAN FAMILY ON THE BLOCK :around: hno: 


THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85+May 7 2010, 01:24 PM~17420694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracia's hommies I'll let my Carnale know...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17421465
> *Look like good shop. Out here where we live most the shop to damn fancy looking and thus must charge allot to pay for the shop.  :biggrin:
> *


MANDATORY WITH THE BILL

A COLD PACK OF BUD LIGHT

AND FUCK A 6 PACK WHATS THAT??



AND MARICOPA IS HALF A MILE EAST FROM THERE JUSTIN,,,,,AND WHAT SCHOOL....

SO I GUESS I WILL BE SEEIN U AT DA SHOP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> quote=j_mann,May 7 2010, 01:22 PM~17420686]
> My hommies last week back in SAN ANTO, LOWRIDIN in black and white...


 :thumbsup: bass ass fotos jmann!!!

whats been good witcha,,,where u been at??!! :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Shit hommie I've been just kicking back, Im headed to Vegas in a week. So i've been laying it low.... Trying not to spend extra... Pero Pinche Mothers day is costing me an arm and a dayton...TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike,

It a war zone, officialy over 200,000 deaths, though prolly it really double that or more. That video has nothing to do with war though, just 2 guys running for office of mayor, 1 guy decided it cheaper to murder other guys crew and family rather than financing a political campaign, so he took out 50+ people. Just a part of life during politikal campaigning time.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:57 PM~17421522
> *
> 
> *



YUP..... :scrutinize: COUPLE OF THEM YONGSTERS BEEN TO DA SHOP..... ITS ALL GOOD... :biggrin: 

:yes: COME WIT RESPECT YOU GET RESPECT! :yes:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:54 PM~17421490
> *DAMN! YOU WON!
> 
> BAD ASS BITCHES TO. HUH!
> *


HELL YEAH ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 02:57 PM~17421521
> *NOW THATS :uh:  MORE :tears:  LIKE THE :around: PROJECTS :yessad:  WHERE I GREW UP AT IN FRESNO WHEN I WAS A :sprint: LIL WHIPPERSNAPPER! :run: :uh: WE WERE THE ONLY MEXICAN FAMILY ON THE BLOCK  :around:  hno:
> THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


I LIVED IN FRESNO TO!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :thumbsup: bass ass fotos jmann!!!
> 
> whats been good witcha,,,where u been at??!! :thumbsup:


Shit hommie I've been just kicking back, Im headed to Vegas in a week. So i've been laying it low.... Trying not to spend extra... Pero Pinche Mothers day is costing me an arm and a dayton...TU SABES :biggrin:
[/quote]

BRING BACK A FINE ASS DANCER FROM VEGAS... OK A COUPLE.. :biggrin: 


GOOD TO KNOW U'Z GOOD CARNAL!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:00 PM~17421561
> *MANDATORY WITH THE BILL
> 
> A COLD PACK OF BUD LIGHT
> ...


Gateway College. I think it on 40th street. Yeah Ill come to that shop. It remind me of my friends shop. Hopefully that friend will be here soon as talk to him last night and he trying to get a visa, guy can really build cars.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 03:07 PM~17421631
> *I LIVED IN FRESNO TO!!!!!!!
> *


WTF!!!! NO WAY WHERE AT,,,, I WAS ON THE WEST SIDE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 03:09 PM~17421645
> *Gateway College. I think it on 40th street.  Yeah Ill come to that shop. It remind me of my friends shop. Hopefully that friend will be here soon as talk to him last night and he trying to get a visa, guy can really build cars.
> *



YA 40ST,,,WELL THATS COOL JUSTIN,,,, 

AND HOPEFULLY UR HOMIE MAKES IT,,,,,JUST TELL HIM TO TRY AND NOT LOOK HISPANIC! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 7 2010, 03:03 PM~17421594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD ONE IN THE FREEZER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:09 PM~17421647
> *WTF!!!! NO WAY WHERE AT,,,, I WAS ON THE WEST SIDE!
> *


I USE TO LIVE ON PARK IN THE EAST SIDE!!!!!
ALSO BY FRESNO ST AND CEDER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 03:11 PM~17421665
> *THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!
> THOSE ARE MY LIL BROS PATNERS!
> 
> ...




YA THEY KNOW THE SHOP..... YA THEY SOME LIL KRAZYEES.... 

I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS,,,,,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 03:14 PM~17421685
> *I USE TO LIVE ON PARK  IN THE EAST SIDE!!!!!
> ALSO BY FRESNO ST AND CEDER!
> *



YA DATS ALL EAST SIDE


I GREW UP BY THE FINK WHITE PROJECTS ,,,AND BY EDISON HIGH SCHOOL.....ON CHURCH AND WALNUT...WHEN DID U LIVE THERE WHAT YEAR??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17421622
> *:yes: COME WIT RESPECT YOU GET RESPECT! :yes:
> *


Art aint that the truth. I always find if treat people decently you get treated decently in most cases. 

BTW, That apartment is a projects?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 04:45 PM~17412219
> *Damn did you build that motor in your profile pic? That machine looks sick.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


  yes sir!!! Thank You J


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 03:11 PM~17421665
> *THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!
> *


I agree. That video was shot very near Manny Pacquiao place in Gen San. You know it aint all bad though as got more freedoms there than here for most part.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 03:33 PM~17421838
> *Art aint that the truth. I always find if treat people decently you get treated decently in most cases.
> 
> BTW, That apartment is a projects?
> *


ACTUALLY THATS THE FUNNY PART....TO ME THAT DONT LOOK LIKE THE PROJECTS....BUT ITS BEEN SINCE THE 80S SINCE I BEEN IN THERE,,,,WHAT U THINK MIKE,,,,,, PROJECTS OR SOMEBODYS APARTMENT CHILLIN.... CAUSE I SAY :nono:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:18 PM~17421721
> *YA DATS ALL EAST SIDE
> I GREW UP BY THE FINK WHITE PROJECTS ,,,AND BY EDISON HIGH SCHOOL.....ON CHURCH AND WALNUT...WHEN DID U LIVE THERE WHAT YEAR??
> *


FROM LIKE 1986-1995.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ACTUALLY BIG BEN THIS IS WHAT MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND.! FOR ME!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17422011
> *FROM LIKE 1986-1995.
> *


86 WAS WHEN I CAME HERE.......

I WENT BACK AND SPENT LIKE 3 SOMERS AND DIFFERENT TIMES,,,,GONNA GO BACK IN AUGUST!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:41 PM~17421913
> *ACTUALLY THATS THE FUNNY PART....TO ME THAT DONT LOOK LIKE THE PROJECTS....BUT ITS BEEN SINCE THE 80S SINCE I BEEN IN THERE,,,,WHAT U THINK MIKE,,,,,, PROJECTS OR SOMEBODYS APARTMENT CHILLIN.... CAUSE I SAY  :nono:
> *


I was thinking those project look very nice. You know though I think it the people and not the condition of buildings that make place bad or whatever as been to some ghetto and met allot of nice people. At least the one guy had a revolver , he just need to build him a silencer, and keep bullets in it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:00 PM~17421561
> *MANDATORY WITH THE BILL
> 
> A COLD PACK OF BUD LIGHT
> ...



Fogot to say I been to Maricopa hospital b4 as my first born daughter was born there but we left country when she was a month old. Lived here b4 in past for like 2 yrs on 35th and dunlap.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:11 PM~17421664
> *YA 40ST,,,WELL THATS COOL JUSTIN,,,,
> 
> AND HOPEFULLY UR HOMIE MAKES IT,,,,,JUST TELL HIM TO TRY AND NOT LOOK HISPANIC! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL My homie look like a sumo as he much rounder than he is tall :roflmao: Guy can really build cars though, below car not made with kit or etc was just made using a pajero (Mits Montero) that been wreck and some metal to build the body.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 04:00 PM~17422113
> *86 WAS WHEN I CAME HERE.......
> 
> I WENT BACK AND SPENT LIKE 3 SOMERS AND DIFFERENT TIMES,,,,GONNA GO BACK IN AUGUST!
> *


ITS HOT AS FUCK OVER THERE TOO!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 04:12 PM~17422196
> *Fogot to say I been to Maricopa hospital b4 as my first born daughter was born there but we left country when she was a month old. Lived here b4 in past for like 2 yrs on 35th and dunlap.
> *


I WAS BORN THERE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 04:17 PM~17422237
> *LOL My homie look like a sumo as he much rounder than he is tall  :roflmao: Guy can really build cars though, below car not made with kit or etc was just made using a pajero (Mits Montero) that been wreck and some metal to build the body.
> 
> 
> ...



THATS REALLY COOL!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 04:17 PM~17422237
> *LOL My homie look like a sumo as he much rounder than he is tall  :roflmao: Guy can really build cars though, below car not made with kit or etc was just made using a pajero (Mits Montero) that been wreck and some metal to build the body.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOK NOTHING LIKE A MONTERO!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 04:19 PM~17422248
> *ITS HOT AS FUCK OVER THERE TOO!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT CRACKIN' BEN? WE CRUZING DOWN MANANA?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 04:34 PM~17422375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 04:26 PM~17422312
> *THAT LOOK NOTHING LIKE A MONTERO!
> *



It completely rebodied Pajero. Underneath that exterior is a Mitsubishi Pajero, for US Market a Pajero is a Montero. Some rich guy paid 3,000,000 (about 60,000usd) for a Pajero and total it out, then it got bought cheap and turn into a Hummer :biggrin: Cost to build that just few years ago was like 100,000-150,000 pesos (less than 3,000usd) including the wrecked Mitsubishi. I did have allot of pictures of cars my friend had built at his shop but had the album in a car that was destroyed by a RPG rocket.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 02:39 PM~17421326
> *THATS WHY THE HOSPITALS ARE SO BIG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and thats why they are next to the projects, you you can just carry their asses to the E.R. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 02:48 PM~17421427
> *YOU AINT SAID A GOT DAMN THING BIG BEN,,,,,,,,WTF U SEEN MY LAUNDRY BILL :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17422059
> *ACTUALLY BIG BEN THIS IS WHAT MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND.! FOR ME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


this one will do it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17422398
> *WHAT CRACKIN' BEN? WE CRUZING DOWN MANANA?
> *


hell yeah, you know it homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OH AND THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17422470
> *OH AND THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I HERD SHE LOST WEIGHT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17422470]
OH AND THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
[/quote]
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Another fucked up experience with Papago Plating, I got a homie that took his bumpers to get chrome plated and these motherfuckers lost his parking light housings and lens on his 70 Monte. :thumbsdown: I had told him about other peoples bad experiences they had posted on here but it was too late he already had that shit dropped off the week before. How do these assholes stay in business doing the shit they do. :banghead: 

So if anyone gots theses parts please hit me up, i'd appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 7 2010, 05:31 PM~17422852
> *Another fucked up experience with Papago Plating, I got a homie that took his bumpers to get chrome plated and these motherfuckers lost his parking light housings and lens on his 70 Monte.  :thumbsdown: I had told him about other peoples bad experiences they had posted on here but it was too late he already had that shit dropped off the week before. How do these assholes stay in business doing the shit they do. :banghead:
> 
> So if anyone gots theses parts please hit me up, i'd appreciate it. :thumbsup:
> *


Damn that sucks. Aint they got to replace the lost parts though? I mean if he took them the parts and they lost his parts so seems they should be the ones finding and paying for the replacements.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Old man acted like they were never there and said he'd look.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 7 2010, 05:37 PM~17422909
> *Old man acted like they were never there and said he'd look.
> *


Damn I know Ill not go there when time comes. Maybe he went there to try to save money, I been learning that also as tried some mechanic through craigslist and guy did bad job so had to take car to another place and pay again. The guy at the exhaust shop told me theres a guy in Tolleson though that doesnt charge so much for chroming as he just collect parts from people then go to Mexico to have them chromed by his uncle or somebody.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17418563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm she i bad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 7 2010, 03:34 PM~17421850
> * yes sir!!! Thank You J
> *


You know on another site some "lowrider" guys was telling me to ignore engine and focus on outside and interior since that what people see. They went on to say that if open a hood it ruins look of car. I think those guys are stupid because if open hood and have a machine like that under there I think it enhances look and not ruin anything. If I have engine like yours sometimes I may just roll with hood off as that thing a work of art :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 7 2010, 05:37 PM~17422909
> *Old man acted like they were never there and said he'd look.
> *


DIDNT HE DRAW A LIL SKETCH OF THE PART?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ex


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 05:34 PM~17422887
> *Damn that sucks. Aint they got to replace the lost parts though? I mean if he took them the parts and they lost his parts so seems they should be the ones finding and paying for the replacements.
> *


Excuse me sir did u see the sign on the wall.

Fuck them putos like george lopez. Hope ur homie gets did rite somehow.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17422470
> *OH AND THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I LIKE THIS CHICK.... :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 04:41 PM~17422433
> *and thats why they are next to the projects, you you can just carry their asses to the E.R.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN SUNS BETTER START DOING SOMETHING!!!!.....DAMIT!!!!....  :run: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 7 2010, 05:37 PM~17422909
> *Old man acted like they were never there and said he'd look.
> *


DAMN BASTARD!!!....NO RESPECT FOR OTHER PEOPLES PROPERTY!!!!...OH BUT IF IT WAS THEM IN OUR SHOE'S IT'S THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!....   MAN I 'M DIFFENETLY NOT GOING THERE....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Car wash this Saturday in memory of Juan varela the victim of a senseless racial murder. Please stop by and show support. Central north of baseline at remax reality at 7 am. They need all the help they can get


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17422470
> *OH AND THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Mane, this one never gets old to me, she's hott... Who is she??( just askin)


----------



## SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 03:57 PM~17421522
> *
> 
> *


*I'M GONNA PUT ALL YOUR ASSES IN TENTS!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO_@May 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17424293
> *I'M GONNA PUT ALL YOUR ASSES IN TENTS!
> *



Joe I think this guy wrote song below just for folks like you :biggrin: 

<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmGCGo0WhIM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmGCGo0WhIM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object> 

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e0PispXSUaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e0PispXSUaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Goran F*cking Dragic!!!!!! GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

COME ON SUNS!!! LETS DO THIS DAMIT!!!! SORRY HOMIE'S ME AND THE WIFE ARE KINDA FADED!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: LET'S GO SUN'S.... hno: hno:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 7 2010, 04:34 PM~17422371
> *:werd:
> *


DAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 04:34 PM~17422375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

YEEEAAAAHHHHH SUNS WIN 110 TO 96..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

SUNS!!!!!!! 3-0 Baby!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO_@May 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17424293
> *I'M GONNA PUT ALL YOUR ASSES IN TENTS!
> *


fuck you joe, you can suck all our dicks you asshole mothafucka!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:26 PM~17424705
> *fuck you joe, you can suck all our dicks you asshole mothafucka!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I just wish the police had good sense as the damn cop in El Mirage after 2 weeks still hasn't turned my tickets into the court, so I cant settle it, and the lady at court say I supposed to call everyday till it comes in. :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:26 PM~17424705
> *fuck you joe, you can suck all our dicks you asshole mothafucka!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X85


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 09:30 PM~17424762
> *I just wish the police had good sense as the damn cop in El Mirage after 2 weeks still hasn't turned my tickets into the court, so I cant settle it, and the lady at court say I supposed to call everyday till it comes in.  :uh:
> *


they're too busy eating donuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 05:47 PM~17422975
> *Damn I know Ill not go there when time comes. Maybe he went there to try to save money, I been learning that also as tried some mechanic through craigslist and guy did bad job so had to take car to another place and pay again. The guy at the exhaust shop told me theres a guy in Tolleson though that doesnt charge so much for chroming as he just collect parts from people then go to Mexico to have them chromed by his uncle or somebody.
> *


let me know what you need chromed,I will show you some show chrome that I get done,work guaranteed and no lost parts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:32 PM~17424785
> *they're too busy eating donuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Last week I went to court house and was a protest going on so I gotta walk through the protest to get to building, saw allot of cops there so I dont know why noone deliver the tickets to the courthouse. I guess the cops was ticketing protestors bcuz when I got inside I told them I got a ticket and need to fix it and they ask if I was ticketed for protesting. I do not understand though why they where ticketing protesters as the protesters where mostly young people and where not doing anything wrong, I mean the protesters wherent tearing anything up so I wondered on what reason was the cop issuing tickets. Anyway, El Mirage seems to be a very backwards place in as far as their city government is concerned as very hard to believe they want people to call them everyday. Now I wonder how long the cop has to submit the tickets.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17424904
> *Last week I went to court house and was a protest going on so I gotta walk through the protest to get to building, saw allot of cops there so I dont know why noone deliver the tickets to the courthouse. I guess the cops was ticketing protestors bcuz when I got inside I told them I got a ticket and need to fix it and  they ask if I was ticketed for protesting. I do not understand though why they where ticketing protesters as the protesters where mostly young people and where not doing anything wrong, I mean the protesters wherent tearing anything up so I wondered on what reason was the cop issuing tickets. Anyway, El Mirage seems to be a very backwards place in as far as their city government is concerned as very hard to believe they want people to call them everyday. Now I wonder how long the cop has to submit the tickets.
> *


the fuckin police are becoming assholes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@May 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17424900
> *let me know what you need chromed,I will show you some show chrome that I get done,work guaranteed and no lost parts.
> *


Thank you and will do that. I still gotta do some other stuff first though.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@May 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17424900
> *let me know what you need chromed,I will show you some show chrome that I get done,work guaranteed and no lost parts.
> *


how much would they charge to chrome out the fender wells and the fan shroud to my 63'???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up fellas...................................Justin-Az, g-espinoza, phx rider, PHX CUSTOM TEES, ART LOKS, childsplay69


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Just had this done by Trojan at Urban Art in Mesa


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: gzking


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 7 2010, 09:49 PM~17424984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats a tight baby swing!!!!!!!






j/k homie, nice ass tatoo!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17424994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks !!


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:46 PM~17424940
> *the fuckin police are becoming assholes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:52 PM~17425012
> *damnnnnnn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats a tight baby swing!!!!!!!
> j/k homie, nice ass tatoo!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> DAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!
> [/quotSORRY WRONG POST, BUT WEIRD BACK to you homie!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 7 2010, 09:49 PM~17424984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice on the Eastside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-espinoza_@May 7 2010, 09:57 PM~17425060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: N I C E !


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que onda mi compa de los junitys pitirijas


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

que onda pepe jose :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 8 2010, 01:01 AM~17426285
> *Que onda mi compa de los junitys pitirijas
> *


de donde vienes guey???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@May 8 2010, 01:10 AM~17426313
> *que onda pepe jose :h5:  :h5:
> *


whats up blacxican


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 7 2010, 05:47 PM~17422975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup pretty fucked up on their part, but it wouldn't have happened if he would've took em to the homie at STREET LIFE! like I had told him too. :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 7 2010, 09:49 PM~17424984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dope ass tat! :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

just some eye candy for the fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, New-Image-soldier whasssss ssssapponingg!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 7 2010, 01:23 PM~17420691
> *CALM DOWN! 1980 Adobe Mountain School spelling bee champ ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2010, 01:38 AM~17426378
> *, New-Image-soldier whasssss ssssapponingg!!!!!!!
> *


q onda mi compa whats new vato


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2010, 02:36 AM~17426372
> *just some eye candy for the fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO+May 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17424293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up homies?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+May 8 2010, 01:01 AM~17426285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Junity?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO_@May 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17424293
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 7 2010, 08:56 PM~17424463
> *Joe I think this guy wrote song below just for folks like you  :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmGCGo0WhIM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RmGCGo0WhIM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 09:26 PM~17424705
> *fuck you joe, you can suck all our dicks you asshole mothafucka!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JOE CANT LOCK THEM UP. MOST OF THEM FOOLS ARE ALREADY LOCKED UP!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17424957
> *how much would they charge to chrome out the fender wells and the fan shroud to my 63' BISCAYNE???
> *


FIXED!! :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Car wash at fuegos this morning,dj and the bar is open :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 8 2010, 01:46 AM~17426407
> *q onda mi compa whats new vato
> *


AQUI NOMAS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 8 2010, 06:14 AM~17426802
> *What up homies?
> *


CRACKIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 8 2010, 07:43 AM~17427074
> *FIXED!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by g-espinoza_@May 7 2010, 09:57 PM~17425060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup: lookin good homies


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 'SUP AZ SIDE!! :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHO IS GOING TO THE SHOW AT THE TAT2 SHOP TODAY?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 8 2010, 12:48 PM~17428421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm picks are Machida,Daley,Stout,Belcher,and I got to go with Kimbo!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 8 2010, 12:53 AM~17426258
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


whatzz up :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 8 2010, 04:01 PM~17429257
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD TIMES AND VERY GOOD TURNOUT TODAY AT THE WESTSIDE TATTOO CAR SHOW!!! :thumbsup: I WILL POST UP PICS LATER!  KINDA BUSY RIGHT NOW GRUBBIN ON SOME TURKEY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP NETO :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here you go homie.....
Little help from the homie's out in the threnches....._ :biggrin: 









































































This was the Majestic sponsered show.....


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Just getting on to say Q-vo to all the homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@May 8 2010, 07:18 PM~17430348
> *Just getting on to say Q-vo to all the homies
> *


Wat up homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey remember the vato from "Blood IN Blood Out"? The Tecato who passes out in the movie and his lil carnalito uses his needle and OD"s?

Well here he is at the premere of "La Mission" with our very own San Antonio Lowrider Style Chapter!
































































And you might say it a *** or gay movie but that's just a small part of the movie. The bottom line is its a La Raza movie.....
And Lowrider are portrayed in it. :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2010, 05:24 PM~17429981
> *:wave: WHAT UP NETO  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN' BIG MANDO!! :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Sup Homies! New to Az looking for some direction! Anyone know were i can get some bumbers redipped & molding polished? Looking for a Quality work for a reasonable price!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 8 2010, 10:41 PM~17431496
> *Sup Homies! New to Az looking for some direction! Anyone know were i can get some bumbers redipped & molding polished? Looking for a Quality work for a reasonable price!
> *


good luck


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17431871
> *good luck
> *


Penguin,

Read back to yesterdays posts as this subject was discussed yesterday. 

J.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Ok so papago's if off the list! any other suggestions?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17432013
> *Ok so papago's if off the list! any other suggestions?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17432013
> *Ok so papago's if off the list! any other suggestions?
> *


Penguin,

Read posts #65875 and #65896 . 602 Monte got a spot he knows and Forever Mobbin recommend a shop called Streetlife. I do not know what shop 602 Monte is recommending but owner of streetlife posted up his shop contact details some time back and they was as below 

Street Life Hydraulics
3141 N. 31st AVE
Phoenix, AZ 85017
602-242-3811


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 8 2010, 06:17 AM~17426813
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x81


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
3141 N 31ST AVE

FOR ALL YOUR SUSPENSION, HYDRAULICS, CHROME, MECHANIC, AND STEREO NEEDS!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Want to wish a Happy Mothers Day to all the LIL mothers on the AZ Side!. :biggrin: 
Hope you all have a great day and great times with your families!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

I don't know if any mothers read here but if so I would sincerely like to wish all a Happy Mothers Day. Below a nice song for Mothers.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/taZzqFznpGw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/taZzqFznpGw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 9 2010, 10:24 AM~17434240
> *Want to wish a Happy Mothers Day to all the LIL mothers on the AZ Side!. :biggrin:
> Hope you all have a great day and great times with your families!
> *



:yessad:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNcloTmvTeA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNcloTmvTeA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ4Z4OlcMNs check out this song for the MOTHER!!!!!!!!HAPPY MOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2010, 06:08 PM~17429907
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


grubbin homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_THIS IS FOR ALL THE WIVES WHO PUT UP WITH US LOWRIDERS.....
GETTING UP EARLY FOR MOVE IN......
SPENDING ALL THAT CASH ON OUR RIDES INSTEAD OF THEM & SO FORTH.... _


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Want to wish a Happy Mothers Day to all the LIL mothers on the AZ Side!. :biggrin: 
Hope you all have a great day and great times with your families!


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 12:59 PM~17435192
> *Want to wish a Happy Mothers Day to all the LIL mothers on the AZ Side!. :biggrin:
> Hope you all have a great day and great times with your families!
> *


 whats up fat boy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 9 2010, 10:24 AM~17434240
> *Want to wish a Happy Mothers Day to all the LIL mothers on the AZ Side!. :biggrin:
> Hope you all have a great day and great times with your families!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ya what all said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 11:02 AM~17434433
> *Hello,
> 
> I don't know if any mothers read here but if so I would sincerely like to wish all a Happy Mothers Day. Below a nice song for Mothers.
> ...



ya what justin said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 9 2010, 11:27 AM~17434576
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ4Z4OlcMNs check out this song for the MOTHER!!!!!!!!HAPPY MOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ya what joe said!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 12:59 PM~17435192
> *Want to wish a Happy Mothers Day to all the LIL mothers on the AZ Side!. :biggrin:
> Hope you all have a great day and great times with your families!
> *



ya what the caberat king said! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hopefully the brass knuckles, switchblades, butterfly knives , eskrima sticks and other stuff will be in soon. Was hoping to have them in time to sold them to people as mothers day gifts but they didnt get here in time, sucks as thought the escrima sticks woulda done good on mothers day.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*

and a very sincere happy mothers day to all the LIL moms,,,past present and future!

FROM THE POLIN BOYS

ART POLIN AND MY SONS
GABE POLIN 13

ALEX POLIN 16


I GOT IT GOOD FELLAS!!!

IM A SINGLE DAD!
HAD BOTH OF MY BOYS SINCE BIRTH,,THANK GOD!!

SO I GET TO CELEBRATE TODAY TOO!!! :biggrin: 

TODAY I GET FED,,,,,,FATHERS DAY I GET :barf: TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP!!

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY AGAIN!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 01:42 PM~17435455
> *Hopefully the brass knuckles, switchblades, butterfly knives , eskrima sticks and other stuff will be in soon. Was hoping to have them in time to sold them to people as mothers day gifts but they didnt get here in time, sucks as thought the escrima sticks woulda done good on mothers day.
> *



ok justin,,,,,,,wth is a escrima stick??? :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PICS OF YESTERDAY'S WESTSIDE TATTOO CAR SHOW!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: MANDOS69C/10, Justin-Az, CHUCKS66, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 1968custom




what up gente?!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 01:45 PM~17435475
> *ok justin,,,,,,,wth is a escrima stick??? :wow:
> *


The stick like in video below, but I got the iron wood ones not the rattan. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQltqe2FFcE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQltqe2FFcE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 01:51 PM~17435515
> *The stick like in video below, but I got the iron wood ones not the rattan.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQltqe2FFcE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IQltqe2FFcE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



ya werd been awhile since i seen a rattan,,,

my homies family used to train shuri-ru karate,,,,, i used to train with them back in the day,,,,not like them though,,,,,but there whole back yard was a karate play pen. :twak:

fyi justin,,,,,some of that stuff is illegal....but im pretty sure u know that....

years ago i was outside a store and a cop went by and i had a pair of nin-chuks around my neck and he came back,,,, talked to me and confiscated them,,,there considered a weapon, and that, too and from any type of karate function is the only time u can carry them...

my concealed weapons permit is the only reason they didnt fuck wit me!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 02:05 PM~17435586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



right on mando!!! keep the pics comin!!didnt get to make it ,,,,,i hate missing the shows.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435572
> *years ago i was outside a store and a cop went by and i had a pair of nin-chuks around my neck and he came back,,,, talked to me and confiscated them,,,there considered a weapon, and that, too and from any type of karate function is the only time u can carry them...
> 
> my concealed weapons permit is the only reason they didnt fuck wit me!! :biggrin:
> *



I remember there was a Bruce Lee movie where same happened to him but he told the cop they where chopsticks :roflmao: 

Regarding concealed carry my father in law , when not busy at work and raising his roosters, gives those classes at a shooting range in the east valley. 

Had heard that brass knuckles and switchblades are illegal in some states but could be sold as paperweights , belt buckles and automatic knives. Im not sure about the legality of carrying them around though. To me the laws regarding guns and weapons are truly dumb as they only prevent law abiding people from protecting their family and belongings since criminals do not care much what laws say. The stripping of peoples rights is about the same though in my opinion it part of a plot to keep people shackled by oppression. I mean how can a person have a voice if cant vote and how can they defend their freedoms if prevented from owning guns and how to obtain gainful employment if educational opportunities are withheld? Its a system designed to let the state profit by keeping people trapped within the confines of the system, sadly though when out doing dirt many don't realize they be playing directly into the hands of the oppressors who benefit by having them voiceless.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17435701
> *I remember there was a Bruce Lee movie where same happened to him but he told the cop they where chopsticks  :roflmao:
> 
> Regarding concealed carry my father in law , when not busy at work and raising his roosters, gives those classes at a shooting range in the east valley.
> ...












i got this book for my sons in 2000, and i used to read a page a day,,,,now like never,,,his philosopys are awesome food for ur brain!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 02:30 PM~17435743
> *i got this book for my sons in 2000, and i used to read a page a day,,,,now like never,,,his philosopys are awesome  food for ur brain!!
> *


Do your sons practice martial arts? I will put my son in Arnis but he not yet ready as he only will be 4 this month , so not ready for knives and swords. Will probally start him in boxing though once we get moved.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 02:46 PM~17435848
> *Do your sons practice martial arts? I will put my son in Arnis but he not yet ready as he only will be 4 this month , so not ready for knives and swords. Will probally start him in boxing though once we get moved.
> *



i wish they did,,,, but it was for them to learn the philosophys and way of thinking that bruce lee practiced and preached,,,,, u become humble when u read what he was about!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 03:04 PM~17435959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass pic carnal! :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 12:44 PM~17435470
> *
> 
> and a very sincere happy mothers day to all the LIL moms,,,past present and future!
> ...


Well Art, Happy Mathafathas day to you!!!LOl, Have a good one Bro!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wow: nice pics mando :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WELL THIS IS THE LAST PIC I TOOK. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 8 2010, 06:48 PM~17430122
> *Here you go homie.....
> Little help from the homie's out in the threnches..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NICE PICS HECTOR :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@May 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17431493
> *WHATS CRACKIN' BIG MANDO!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH HOMIE! uffin: JUS HERE CHILLIN' AT THE CASA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 9 2010, 12:28 PM~17435043
> *grubbin homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ME TOO!!! MY LADY'S MOM MADE A TURKEY YESTERDAY AND IT WAS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 01:50 PM~17435509
> *:biggrin: MANDOS69C/10, Justin-Az, CHUCKS66, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 1968custom
> what up gente?!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 02:10 PM~17435617
> *right on mando!!! keep the pics comin!!didnt get to make it ,,,,,i hate missing the shows.....
> *



  GRACIAS HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 9 2010, 03:31 PM~17436119
> *:wow: nice pics mando :thumbsup:
> *



  THANKS RAUL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2010, 03:13 PM~17436021
> *bad ass pic carnal! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 9 2010, 03:24 PM~17436079
> *Well Art, Happy Mathafathas day to you!!!LOl, Have a good one Bro!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thx Al....never heard that one,,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 03:54 PM~17436241
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ME TOO!!! MY LADY'S MOM MADE A TURKEY YESTERDAY AND IT WAS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



my carnal jus made carnitas but on the grill and baked,,,, im stuffed!! :biggrin:  :cheesy: :worship: :h5: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: NOW THIS IS A TRUE CARDINALS FAN!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good pics Mandito!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, compita, Justin-Az


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 04:40 PM~17436519
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, compita, Justin-Az
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:wave: 

Man those pics are nice, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 04:19 PM~17436387
> *:biggrin: NOW THIS IS A TRUE CARDINALS FAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thas a nice looking plate. I just got a copper plate and a normal one with my nicname on it. How much is that black plate?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2010, 04:39 PM~17436516
> *Good pics Mandito!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS ART BUCK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 04:43 PM~17436537
> *:wave:
> 
> Man those pics are nice, thanks for posting them.
> *



  THANKS!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 04:45 PM~17436549
> *Thas a nice looking plate. I just got a copper plate and a normal one with my nicname on it.  How much is that black plate?
> *


 :dunno: THAT IS MY HOMIE DANNY BOY'S PLATE. :biggrin: I WILL HAVE TO ASK HIM AND POST UP LATER! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WELL I AM :sprint: GOING BACK TO MY SUEGRAS FOR SOME LEFT OVER TURKEY TAQUITOS, ICE COLD CORONAS AND TO WATCH THE SUNS WHOOP THAT SAN ANTONIO SPURMS ASS!!!!!!!! :x: :x: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 04:50 PM~17436579
> *:dunno: THAT IS MY HOMIE DANNY BOY'S PLATE.  :biggrin: I WILL HAVE TO ASK HIM AND POST UP LATER!  :biggrin:
> *


You gotta watch out for those DMV though as I thought the copper plate was 25 bucks , then 10 bucks a year as a reward for keeping a old car on the street, kinda like a discounted plate. Only when paying them did I know it a additional 25 bucks , then additional 10 bucks a year, on top of the normal fee.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+May 9 2010, 10:24 AM~17434240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 9 2010, 12:59 PM~17435192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 9 2010, 05:46 PM~17436955
> *Thank You!!
> Thanks!!!
> *


was wondering where u were at. happy mothers day o.g.
!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grand natinal 84_@May 9 2010, 01:34 PM~17435406
> *whats up fat boy
> *


fuck you, who the hell are you ***????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 02:04 PM~17435580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tim almost too out the front end of my truck yesterday!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 06:22 PM~17437168
> *fuck you, who the hell are you ***????
> *


whts up fat boy


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 06:22 PM~17437168
> *fuck you, who the hell are you ***????
> *


go back to the kichen and start eating and drink ur koolaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Are you the police homie???????????*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/kidding homie, i would like to meet you in person so i can know who the hell you are and put an end to this mystery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have met alot of people through Lay It Low and always ended up being homies!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grand natinal 84_@May 9 2010, 06:35 PM~17437280
> *kichen and start eating and drink ur koolaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



oh yeah??? 

well take your ass back to school and learn how to spell, pinchi ***** culero!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker que onda, when did you get into town homie????


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Myself and 3 other Techniquers just got back from Cali. Had a blast. Hit Togethers cruise on Friday night and the RaiderNatoin car show on Sat. Techniques took a best of show in the lowrider catagory and best of show for motorcycles. Congrats to my homies and thanks for the hospitality!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

FUCK YEAH SUNS WIN!!! SUNS WIN!!! SUNS WIN!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

FUCK THE SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

SUNS with the sweep!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

SUNS WIN!!!!! SUNS WIN!!!!!!!! SUNS WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2010, 07:48 PM~17437864
> *SUNS with the sweep!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

FUCK THOSE CRY BABY SAN ANTONIO SPURMS!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 06:48 PM~17437376
> *
> Are you the police homie???????????
> 
> ...


 Novel soon to follow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ben,

Nope am not the police , thats for sure, cant even imagine being on that side of the law :wow: . Your right though I do know where you guys are going to be and havent shown up to any event. Reasons for not showing up is Im still trying to figure out who is who , my car isnt done (hardly even started) and would get clowned on parked next to those clean rides you guys have, allot/most of the stuff is very far from where we live. Have been thinking to build a bike so the kids could show it as would be good for them and would at least give me a good reason to be at the events. 

Justin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 9 2010, 03:49 PM~17436222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homies!


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 07:47 PM~17437854
> *FUCK YEAH SUNS WIN!!! SUNS WIN!!! SUNS WIN!!!!!!
> *


The suns suck lets go MAGICS


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grand natinal 84_@May 9 2010, 05:37 PM~17437292
> *go back to the kichen and start eating and drink ur koolaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Ben got a stalker!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 9 2010, 08:41 PM~17438369
> *The suns suck lets go MAGICS
> *


LMFAO @ SUNS SUCK.......HMMMMMMM FUCK MAGIC!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 9 2010, 07:41 PM~17438369
> *The suns suck lets go MAGICS
> *


Rudy, Rudy, Rudy..................Don't be so RUDE!!!!!! oh yeah I did not know there was a team named "MAGICS"......?????? :roflmao:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 9 2010, 09:04 PM~17438627
> *LMFAO @ SUNS SUCK.......HMMMMMMM FUCK MAGIC!
> *


dont get MAD because the bums O i mint the suns SUCK. The suns stand for See 
U
Next
Season


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 9 2010, 08:34 PM~17438962
> *dont get MAD because the bums O i mint the suns SUCK. The suns stand for                                                                                                                    See
> U
> Next
> ...



LOL! 

you got that all wrong!!!! Learn how to spell before you can create acronyms!!!!! :biggrin: 

:loco:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 03:43 PM~17436179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats me!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 03:46 PM~17436210
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS HECTOR :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOGGIE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2010, 03:38 PM~17436155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Art Buck, 97TownCar, rudyrangel, PHXROJOE


What up Joe!! Were you happy with Saturday night's results (UFC)?


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2010, 09:37 PM~17439006
> *LOL!
> 
> you got that all wrong!!!!  Learn how to spell before you can create acronyms!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


U know that the bums will NOT beat the LAKERS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 9 2010, 08:54 PM~17439217
> *U know that the bums will NOT beat the LAKERS. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We'll have to see about that my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2010, 10:01 PM~17439291
> *We'll have to see about that my friend! :biggrin:
> *


We will see homie :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2010, 09:50 PM~17439170
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Art Buck, 97TownCar, rudyrangel, PHXROJOE
> What up Joe!!  Were you happy with Saturday night's results (UFC)?
> *


lol no HAHA omg i was way off this time i only got 1 winner the Belcher fight!!!!!!!!!!!!next Rampage !!!!!!!i hope he wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 9 2010, 07:53 PM~17437916
> *Novel soon to follow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 07:54 PM~17437929
> *Ben,
> 
> Nope am not the police , thats for sure, cant even imagine being on that side of the law  :wow: . Your right though I do know where you guys are going to be and havent shown up to any event. Reasons for not showing up is Im still trying to figure out who is who , my car isnt done (hardly even started) and would get clowned on parked next to those clean rides you guys have, allot/most of the stuff is very far from where we live. Have been thinking to build a bike so the kids could show it as would be good for them and would at least give me a good reason to be at the events.
> ...


HOMIE ITS NOT JUST ABOUT THE CARS, ITS ABOUT COMING OUT AND CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIES AND GETTING TO KNOW ONE ANOTHER.. HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO FIGURE OUT WHO IS WHO IF YOU NEVER COME OUT AND SEE FOR YOURSELF.. YOU NEVER KNOW, YOU MIGHT JUST RUN INTO SOME PEOPLE THAT MIGHT BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP ON FIXING YOUR RIDE!!!


OK OK, UNTIL YOU COME OUT AND GET T KNOW US I'M JUST GOING TO KEEP THINKING YOUR A PIG :biggrin: , I MEAN A COP!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SOOOOOO LATER PIG, ONE ADAM 12, 187, and i'm out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@May 9 2010, 08:52 PM~17438489
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Ben got a stalker!
> *


I BET HE'S AN UGLY ASS, NO PU$$Y GETTING, LITTLE YELLOW BUS RIDING, COCK SUCKING, MOTHATRUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 9 2010, 09:04 PM~17438627
> *LMFAO @ SUNS SUCK.......HMMMMMMM FUCK MAGIC!
> *


FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 9 2010, 09:34 PM~17438962
> *dont get MAD because the bums O i mint the suns SUCK. The suns stand for                                                                                                                    See
> U
> Next
> ...


 your wrong homie cause it's spelled "YOU" not "u" 

oh yeah, 
FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 

FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! FUCK MAGIC! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

some pics my son lil ben took from the tatoo shops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 11:23 PM~17440058
> *HOMIE ITS NOT JUST ABOUT THE CARS, ITS ABOUT COMING OUT AND CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIES AND GETTING TO KNOW ONE ANOTHER.. HOW THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO FIGURE OUT WHO IS WHO IF YOU NEVER COME OUT AND SEE FOR YOURSELF.. YOU NEVER KNOW, YOU MIGHT JUST RUN INTO SOME PEOPLE THAT MIGHT BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP ON FIXING YOUR RIDE!!!
> OK OK, UNTIL YOU COME OUT AND GET T KNOW US I'M JUST GOING TO KEEP THINKING YOUR A PIG :biggrin: , I MEAN A COP!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Damn I better get out there then as dont want nobody to think Im a pig, pigs get roasted :biggrin: Anyway, So far I only met 1 person from this forum. Was planning to go to Fuego but had a problem , my friend had something to do so I watched his kids. Is Fuego family friendly?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 11:44 PM~17440220
> *Damn I better get out there then as dont want nobody to think Im a pig, pigs get roasted :biggrin:  Anyway, So far I only met 1 person from this forum. Was planning to go to Fuego but had a problem , my friend had something to do so I watched his kids. Is Fuego family friendly?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GTFO!!!!!!!!!! 


YOU CAN GET DINNER BEFORE 8PM- BEER TILL 12 MIDNIGHT AND A LAP DANCE UNTIL 2AM

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OK BACK TO THE PICS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 11:49 PM~17440244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GTFO!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU CAN GET DINNER BEFORE 8PM- BEER TILL 12 MIDNIGHT AND A LAP DANCE UNTIL 2AM
> 
> ...


It a titty bar? Damn and I was thinking it a Mexican restraunt complete with mariachi. Yeah I suspect my homie woulda been a bit mad if I took all the kids there, I was watching 8 kids Saturday.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 11:51 PM~17440260
> *It a titty bar? Damn and I was thinking it a Mexican restraunt complete with mariachi. Yeah I suspect my homie woulda been a bit mad if I took all the kids there, I was watching 8 kids Saturday.
> *


JAJAJAJAJA I'M JUST KIDDING, IT IS A MEXICAN RESTRAUNT/ BAR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 11:53 PM~17440275
> *JAJAJAJAJA I'M JUST KIDDING, IT IS A MEXICAN RESTRAUNT/ BAR
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I wasnt so sure as I know before there was a show at the titty bar. I aint religious but aint going to a titty bar, no fear of god but rather fear of a pissed off wife hno: hno: J/K , well not really :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2010, 11:56 PM~17440298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I wasnt so sure as I know before there was a show at the titty bar. I aint religious but aint going to a titty bar, no fear of god but rather fear of a pissed off wife  hno:  hno: J/K , well not really  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT I WOULD RATHER FEAR GOD THEN MY WIFE CAUSE SHE WONT DO SHIT!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i hope she never sees this reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 9 2010, 09:34 PM~17438962
> *dont get MAD because the bums O i mint the suns SUCK. The suns stand for                                                                                                                    See
> U
> Next
> ...


MAD? ACTUALLY UR LIL COMMENT IS HILARIOUS :biggrin: .....PSSSSSS HEY HOMMIE THE SUNS SWEPT THE SPURS 4-0! MAGICS? :dunno: NEVER HEARD OF THEM :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:02 AM~17440315
> *SHIT I WOULD RATHER FEAR GOD THEN MY ??????? CAUSE ???? WONT DO SHIT!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



If god though just say some hail marys and he'll forget :biggrin: Your wife got Spanish blood right? When Spanish temper boils over it just best to sleepo with 1 eye open for a long ass time. J/K well not really :biggrin: I do like living drama free though as done seen enough shit for several lifetimes so now enjoy a peaceful environment. When yall going back to Fuego? I was honestly supposed to go there as was already on 81st ave and Durango anyway for soccer as had 4 games there.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i think Lil Ben takes better pics than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Justin AZ just go and hang, park your car far away if you don't want nobody to see it...j/p. I met a lot of cool peeps off of L.I.L. and wait till you meet Ben in person.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2010, 12:49 AM~17440507
> *Justin AZ just go and hang, park your car far away if you don't want nobody to see it...j/p. I met a lot of cool peeps off of L.I.L. and wait till you meet Ben in person.
> *



Deelok, 

OK will do that, not the hiding car thing, got other cars if wanted to hide one. To be honest allot may have already seen the car though as have had it listed for trade here for about the past month. Link below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=539169&st=0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah i saw it, not a bad looking car at all. No candy paint, but that's fixable. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2010, 01:00 AM~17440539
> *yeah i saw it, not a bad looking car at all. No candy paint, but that's fixable. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it needs candy , wires and more some other stuff. My wife bought me the 18" Cragars, that why they are there, I wanted 18s though except I wanted all chrome Daytons :biggrin: I not planning on candy though. To be honest I wanted it to look like car below except red and shiny black , rather than blue and flat black. Will take me a while though as aint got a extra 12g laying. Trying to decide rather to put it on craigslist or keep working on it, would be nice to have something that actually has parts available.


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:12 AM~17440570
> *Yeah it needs candy , wires and more some other stuff. My wife bought me the 18" Cragars, that why they are there, I wanted 18s though except I wanted all chrome Daytons :biggrin: I not planning on candy though. To be honest I wanted it to look like car below except red and shiny black , rather than blue and flat black. Will take me a while though as aint got a extra 12g laying. Trying to decide rather to put it on craigslist or keep working on it, would be nice to have something that actually has parts available.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice car..if I were in AZ yet I'd help you out on the paint


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 07:54 PM~17437427
> *Knightstalker que onda, when did you get into town homie????
> *


Sunday morning homie... Had to make it at least for mothers day... spent the night with the family... drinking with Marcos & Camilo  :biggrin: Hit me up tomorrow.. I don't leave till Tuesday


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie it's jacob your ride came out good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@May 10 2010, 01:31 AM~17440606
> *anybody know someone that knows how to switch a vin tag on my 64.? pm me if anybody does and would like to make a couple of bucks.
> *


watch out, Justin is a popo!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 02:40 AM~17440688
> *Sunday morning homie... Had to make it at least for mothers day... spent the night with the family... drinking with Marcos & Camilo  :biggrin: Hit me up tomorrow.. I don't leave till Tuesday
> *


call me today, i aint doing shit


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 02:40 AM~17440688
> *Sunday morning homie... Had to make it at least for mothers day... spent the night with the family... drinking with Marcos & Camilo  :biggrin: Hit me up tomorrow.. I don't leave till Tuesday
> *


call me today, i aint doing shit


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 10 2010, 06:07 AM~17441192
> *Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up homie, congrats on that first place!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

steadydippin4life, Riderz-4-Life whats up homies????


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 08:07 AM~17441848
> *steadydippin4life, Riderz-4-Life  whats up homies????
> *


hellooooo and me n  :nicoderm:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 08:07 AM~17441848
> *steadydippin4life, Riderz-4-Life  whats up homies????
> *



what's good ben ....... besidez chicken


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 10 2010, 08:20 AM~17441947
> *hellooooo and me n   :nicoderm:
> *


whats up jojo??????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@May 10 2010, 08:33 AM~17442039
> *what's good ben ....... besidez chicken
> *


i dont think there is anything good besides chicken, watch ask Antwane!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 9 2010, 11:53 PM~17440278]








[/quote]


*got dam pics are so damn nice Big Ben, that the lights even look like there on!!!

tell ur son to keep up the good work!!!!* :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:40 AM~17440484
> *i think Lil Ben takes better pics than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i think its Big Mando from Identity

and then ur Lil Ben....


official az-side fototakers!!! :wow: :biggrin: 


he gets some bad ass shots,,, hes gettin a good eye.....the angles, and places he takes pics from... some look like he about 8 feet tall!!!

really kool pics,,,, :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: 

im getting some *NEW* software big ben,,,, photoshop,,adobe flash,video editing software,, real good shit,,, to be able to make my videos a lil bit nicer ride for the az-side ride!

ha ha think i jus got my name for my vids......

the AZ-Side Ride,,,,,come take a cruise with Art Loks!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i jus like to make my vids for my fams that cant be there, but for the az-side too!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Justin-Az,May 10 2010, 01:12 AM~17440570]
Yeah it needs candy , wires and more some other stuff. My wife bought me the 18" Cragars, that why they are there, I wanted 18s though except I wanted all chrome Daytons :biggrin: I not planning on candy though. To be honest I wanted it to look like car below except red and shiny black , rather than blue and flat black. Will take me a while though as aint got a extra 12g laying. Trying to decide rather to put it on craigslist or keep working on it, would be nice to have something that actually has parts available.


















[/quote]


what up justin,,,,,,man nice ass ride justin,,,,,why wouldnt u want to take ur car out,,,, 
its called progress.... 
alot of people get a jacked up car,, bring it out ,,,there happy and excited,,,and then months later BAM!!!

doped up ride!!!

and like big ben said ITS ABOUT THE PEOPLE.... IVE MET QUITE A FEW PEOPLE HERE AN LIL....

GOOD FORUM WITH ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE!!
Somebody told me when i first got on here,,,,,
"be careful what you say, and who you talk to ,,because thye will eat you up!!!''' 

and ive said alot of stupid shit and im gonna say more stupid shit....but never out of disrespect to NOBODY here on LIL... but everybodys free game on here!!!
so if u post it.....gauraunteed big ben gonna call you on it!!! 

we all know that!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442991
> *i think its Big Mando from Identity
> 
> and then ur Lil Ben....
> ...


IS OFFICAIL!!!! ARTS ADDICTED TO THE AZ SIDE!!!!!!
WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!!
MY BAD!!!! I INTRODUCED HIM TO IT!!!!!! :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 08:03 AM~17441819
> *watch out, Justin is a popo!!!!!!!!!!
> *



been tryin to get him over to fernandos shop, big ben,,,, will put him to the test 
:machinegun:
:twak: 
uffin: 
:guns: 
:worship: 
:buttkick:
:barf: 
:banghead:
hno: 
:werd: 
:nicoderm: 

:420: 
:h5: 
:ninja: 
:sprint:
:boink: 
:run: 
:drama:
:naughty: 
and thats before he even gets out hiz ride!!!

:rimshot: 

jus kiddin justin,,,,but if u are a cop.....remember the projects and the hospital are real close,,,u can walk you thru them on the way to the hospital,,if ur a popo!

j/k!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 10 2010, 09:04 AM~17441823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 11:10 AM~17443330
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER!!

GOOD TO SEE U MADE IT SAFE AND SOUND AND GOT TO KICK IT WITH UR MOMS ON MAMAS DIA!!!



ART lOKS!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 10:11 AM~17442843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's getting better!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442991
> *i think its Big Mando from Identity
> 
> and then ur Lil Ben....
> ...


his ass climbs on walls and trees to take pics!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 10:39 AM~17443071
> *what up justin,,,,,,man nice ass ride justin,,,,,why wouldnt u want to take ur car out,,,,
> its called progress....
> alot of people get a jacked up car,, bring it out ,,,there happy and excited,,,and then months later BAM!!!
> ...


no i wont.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 11:55 AM~17443701
> *his ass climbs on walls and trees to take pics!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ya i know,,,i thought of that,,, but u know there would be alot of jokes and pics of that shit with my old ass fallin out a tree or sum shit!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 11:57 AM~17443719
> *:wow:
> ya i know,,,i thought of that,,, but u know there would be alot of jokes and pics of that shit with my old ass fallin out a tree or sum shit!! :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


your right!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 10:46 AM~17443129
> *been tryin to get him over to fernandos shop, big ben,,,, will put him to the test
> :machinegun:
> :twak:
> ...


 we got a 187 in the projects, we need back up, man down man down!!
one adam twelve!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sound familiar Justin?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2010, 11:42 AM~17443598
> *
> *


whats up homie, are you working???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:00 PM~17443744
> *we got a 187 in the projects, we need back up, man down man down!!
> one adam twelve!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1deWMfRy7U"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1deWMfRy7U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 12:02 PM~17443754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm an asshole huh!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 10 2010, 12:03 PM~17443772
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 11:57 AM~17443717
> *no i wont.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1deWMfRy7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1deWMfRy7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey Mr dragon balls, who are you???? i see you all the time but you never post anything


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 12:08 PM~17443814
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1deWMfRy7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1deWMfRy7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:52 PM~17443682
> *he's getting better!!!
> *


:werd: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 12:12 PM~17443853
> *:werd: :yes:
> *


knightstalker used to post some bad ass pics too!!! i member, i member!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 10 2010, 12:03 PM~17443773]
i'm an asshole huh!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


a guy walks int a bar asks for a shot and a beer,,,,,drinks em both and yells *

the 1st guy says "are u a lawyer?............


the drunk guy says......no im an asshole!!!</span></span></span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:00 PM~17443744
> *we got a 187 in the projects, we need back up, man down man down!!
> one adam twelve!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Not familair to me at all but Ben you seem like you down with that cop code jive. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: Now I know you know 187 as ole Snoop used to ryme bout it but what is a Adam 12?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 12:14 PM~17443870
> *
> a guy walks int a bar asks for a shot and a beer,,,,,drinks em both and yells
> 
> ...


*
jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajaja (gasp for air) jajajajajajaj jajajajaja






















didn't get it, sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:09 PM~17443830
> *hey Mr dragon balls, who are you???? i see you all the time but you never post anything
> *


i told u ben will call you on it!! :twak: :buttkick: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 11:57 AM~17443719
> *:wow:
> ya i know,,,i thought of that,,, but u know there would be alot of jokes and pics of that shit with my old ass fallin out a tree or sum shit!! :wow:
> *


I know my fat ass couldnt get uo no tree anymore, if I did somehow get up I damn sure wouldnt be gettin back down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:02 AM~17440315
> *SHIT I WOULD RATHER FEAR GOD THEN MY WIFE CAUSE SHE WONT DO SHIT!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Someone told your wife to log on and see what you wrote :biggrin: 
























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:15 PM~17443882
> *Not familair to me at all but Ben you seem like you down with that cop code jive.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Now I know you know 187 as ole Snoop used to ryme bout it but what is a Adam 12?
> *


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jDMAytHuThY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jDMAytHuThY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:15 PM~17443882
> *Not familair to me at all but Ben you seem like you down with that cop code jive.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Now I know you know 187 as ole Snoop used to ryme bout it but what is a Adam 12?
> *


well Justin, i'm familiar with it cause i'm part of the ghetto so if you dont know the ghetto, dont come to the ghetto, and i wont have to act ghetto!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LMAO!! i'm just bullshitting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:19 PM~17443927
> *I know my fat ass couldnt get uo no tree anymore, if I did somehow get up I damn sure wouldnt be gettin back down  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya when i was a kid..u cudnt get me out the tree's

now u wouldnt be able to get me out,,,id be stuck!! lol :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 12:19 PM~17443925
> *i told u ben will call you on it!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:22 PM~17443953
> *well Justin, i'm familiar with it cause i'm part of the ghetto so if you dont know the ghetto, dont come to the ghetto, and i wont have to act ghetto!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



ben u are fucking crazy!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:19 PM~17443927
> *I know my fat ass couldnt get uo no tree anymore, if I did somehow get up I damn sure wouldnt be gettin back down  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 12:21 PM~17443944
> *Someone told your wife to log on and see what you wrote :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:22 PM~17443953
> *well Justin, i'm familiar with it cause i'm part of the ghetto so if you dont know the ghetto, dont come to the ghetto, and i wont have to act ghetto!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Below is my ghetto I see when my eyes is closed, it like place I feel at home, in comparison S. Phoenix is posh !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 12:21 PM~17443944
> *Someone told your wife to log on and see what you wrote :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


:worship: thats some shit,,,O.G.s got radar!!!!



sup O.G. :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey Justin!!!!!!!!!!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ro08bILEvqc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ro08bILEvqc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:27 PM~17443994
> *Below is my ghetto I see when my eyes is closed, it like place I feel at home, in comparison S. Phoenix is posh !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im a South Sider Rider justin, oh shit i just told you where you can find me!!!! dammmnnnnn!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:29 PM~17444014
> *hey Justin!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ro08bILEvqc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ro08bILEvqc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...



How bout this one, gotta take it old school with the Geto Boyz

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNEyiuUsgjk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNEyiuUsgjk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:27 PM~17443994
> *Below is my ghetto I see when my eyes is closed, it like place I feel at home, in comparison S. Phoenix is posh !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam justin,,,,weird how u say what u see when u close ur eys,,,,very descriptive!! :wow: 

this is my nitemare......cereso nogales ,sonora mexico


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 12:24 PM~17443977
> *ben u are fucking crazy!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:13 PM~17443864
> *knightstalker used to post some bad ass pics too!!! i member, i member!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:32 PM~17444047
> *How bout this one, gotta take it old school with the Geto Boyz
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNEyiuUsgjk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vNEyiuUsgjk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


ohhhhhh so your saying your a crooked cop??????


i see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 12:33 PM~17444053
> *:0
> *



*YOU THE MAN KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin: BUT YOU HAVE SOME COMPETITION LIL BEN IS TAKING SOME BAD ASS PIC'S!!!  *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:34 PM~17444059
> *ohhhhhh so your saying your a crooked cop??????
> i see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i told u ben would call you on it!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 12:33 PM~17444053
> *:0
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 12:32 PM~17444048
> *dam justin,,,,weird how u say what u see when u close ur eys,,,,very descriptive!! :wow:
> 
> this is my nitemare......cereso nogales ,sonora mexico
> ...


Art,

Man I hate cages.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 12:35 PM~17444071
> *YOU THE MAN KNIGHTSTALKER :biggrin:  BUT YOU HAVE SOME COMPETITION LIL BEN IS TAKING SOME BAD ASS PIC'S!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: watch out there now!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*NOVEL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:41 PM~17444111
> *Art,
> 
> Man I hate cages. Last cage I was in had no electricity, no toilet, no water, no food less you bribed a cop, no bed cept a cement floor. Was made for 6 ppl had about 25 crammed into it. Since no toilet you shit and pissed on the ground, it stunk. Once a week though a cop let another inmate come wash it out with a waterhose, didnt clean nothin though and in all honesty just smeared it around. My whole crew got thrown in there back in 03, was facing multiple murder charges steming from a war but in end gov made us deal to exit country in return for dropped charges.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 9 2010, 11:39 PM~17440481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Bro!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:42 PM~17444122
> *NOVEL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *



Ben is rather funny since I been a writer for a job. I used to write political campaign propaganda and disseminate it via student groups and the internet. Then once return to America wrote articles for the internet, using a pen name.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 11:27 AM~17443994
> *Below is my ghetto I see when my eyes is closed, it like place I feel at home, in comparison S. Phoenix is posh !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What part of the Philipines are your from?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 12:49 PM~17444178
> *What part of the Philipines are your from?
> *


I was born in America. Lived many years in Mindanao , moved here to AZ from there.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 12:48 PM~17444167
> *Good Pics Ben!
> What up Bro!
> *


YOU MEAN LIL BEN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:48 PM~17444168
> *Ben is rather funny since I been a writer for a job. I used to write political campaign propaganda and disseminate it via student groups and the internet. Then once return to America wrote articles for the internet, using a pen name.
> *


oh so your used to going on and on and on!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:56 PM~17444230
> *oh so your used to going on and on and on!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 11:55 AM~17444225
> *YOU MEAN LIL BEN!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+May 10 2010, 01:35 PM~17444071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was with my rinky dink point and shoot :banghead:










What you doing later: :naughty: (no ****)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 12:51 PM~17444194
> *Im not from Philippines. Im born in America, just lived in Mindanao Philippines for many years and most my outlooks and etc developed there.
> *


hey Justin correct me if i'm wrong, ok

You were part of the special ops force and you were sent to the Philippines to to work under cover in a drug smuggling ring of bandidos. while you were there one of the highest persons in charge foundout that you were an undercover a he gave you one of two choices, to suck his dick or die...... i'm glad your alive!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm just bullshitting homie, dont take nothing i say serious!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 01:01 PM~17444265
> * just kidding with ben moni :biggrin:  I'm still trying to take pics when I get a chance...
> 
> I'm glad ben started his son young... that means AZ side will have a photographer when we're too old to try to get them low angles :happysad:
> ...


chillin homie, you should come over and hang out before you leave bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ SIDE????

ART LOKS, CoupeDeville, M in Avondale, Knightstalker, INTIMADATOR, GAME TIME, Justin-Az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:06 PM~17444293
> *hey Justin correct me if i'm wrong, ok
> 
> You were part of the special ops force and you were sent to the Philippines to to work under cover in a drug smuggling ring of bandidos. while you were there one of the highest persons in charge foundout that you were an undercover a he gave you one of two choices, to suck his dick or die...... i'm glad your alive!!!!!!
> ...




big ben you fuckin crazy!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:12 PM~17444338
> *whats up AZ SIDE????
> 
> ART LOKS, CoupeDeville, M in Avondale, Knightstalker, INTIMADATOR, GAME TIME, Justin-Az
> *



what up fellas!!!!

big ben whats foe lonche homie!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:13 PM~17444342
> *big ben you fuckin crazy!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:14 PM~17444351
> *what up fellas!!!!
> 
> big ben whats foe lonche homie!!!!! :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


special k  wish it was ritos!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey art, i feel a novel coming real soon!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:06 PM~17444293
> *hey Justin correct me if i'm wrong, ok
> 
> You were part of the special ops force and you were sent to the Philippines to to work under cover in a drug smuggling ring of bandidos. while you were there one of the highest persons in charge foundout that you were an undercover a he gave you one of two choices, to suck his dick or die...... i'm glad your alive!!!!!!
> ...


Nah man it didnt go down . If you honestly think Im a cop ill pm you my real name and you can run my record through maricopa. was here for almost 2yrs back round 01, visited the horseshoe bout 6 times and never was because i was being paid to be there. Also, was sentenced to 12yrs in MS , a lawyer got me out in 3 months, did the 3 months in their state pen. Other than that my father is currently locked up at Maxwell Prison Camp doing FED time on a RICO case. Anyway, Have never been a cop. You know though that street stuff is nothing to brag about as only a fool ,or a idiot, would be proud of such things and most the people you hear boasting , like the rapper guys etc, never really lived the life.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 01:01 PM~17444265
> * just kidding with ben moni :biggrin:  I'm still trying to take pics when I get a chance...
> 
> *



I know :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:16 PM~17444373
> *hey art, i feel a novel coming real soon!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OMG..............BEN IS PSYHCIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:18 PM~17444384
> *Nah man it didnt go down . If you honestly think Im a cop ill pm you my real name and you can run my record through maricopa. was here for almost 2yrs back round 01, visited the horseshoe bout 6 times and never was because i was being paid to be there. Also, was sentenced to 12yrs in MS , a lawyer got me out in 3 months, did the 3 in their state pen. Other than that my father is currently locked up at Maxwell Prison Camp doing FED time on a RICO case.  Anyway, Have never been a cop. You know though that street stuff is nothing to brag about as only a fool or a idiot would be proud of such things and most the people you hear boasting , like the rapper guys, never really lived the life.
> *


thats not necessary homie, i was just busting your chops, but your right, the people that brag are the ones that really aint shit!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:18 PM~17444384
> *Nah man it didnt go down . If you honestly think Im a cop ill pm you my real name and you can run my record through maricopa. was here for almost 2yrs back round 01, visited the horseshoe bout 6 times and never was because i was being paid to be there. Also, was sentenced to 12yrs in MS , a lawyer got me out in 3 months, did the 3 months in their state pen. Other than that my father is currently locked up at Maxwell Prison Camp doing FED time on a RICO case.  Anyway, Have never been a cop. You know though that street stuff is nothing to brag about as only a fool ,or a idiot, would be proud of such things and most the people you hear boasting , like the rapper guys etc, never really lived the life.
> *



OK OK OK,,,,,BUT BEFORE BEN CALLS U ON IT!!!
I AM!!!!...


NO I CANT BEN THIS ONE IS ALL URZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:20 PM~17444399
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> OMG..............BEN IS PSYHCIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


I think Bambu said it best in this video

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UU4aV7VWbF0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UU4aV7VWbF0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 02:12 PM~17444338
> *whats up AZ SIDE????
> 
> ART LOKS, CoupeDeville, M in Avondale, Knightstalker, INTIMADATOR, GAME TIME, Justin-Az
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:18 PM~17444384
> *Nah man it didnt go down . If you honestly think Im a cop ill pm you my real name and you can run my record through maricopa. was here for almost 2yrs back round 01, visited the horseshoe bout 6 times and never was because i was being paid to be there. Also, was sentenced to 12yrs in MS , a lawyer got me out in 3 months, did the 3 months in their state pen. Other than that my father is currently locked up at Maxwell Prison Camp doing FED time on a RICO case.  Anyway, Have never been a cop. You know though that street stuff is nothing to brag about as only a fool ,or a idiot, would be proud of such things and most the people you hear boasting , like the rapper guys etc, never really lived the life.
> *


did you do time cause you got caught being a crooked cop?????

if not no need to say the real reason, just asking!!!



i'm stupid :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:20 PM~17444399
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> OMG..............BEN IS PSYHCIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


all in a days work!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:22 PM~17444423
> *I think Bambu said it best in this video
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UU4aV7VWbF0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UU4aV7VWbF0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



MAN IM DIGGIN THAT TRACK JUST. JUST DOWNLOADED IT FROM YOU TUBE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 01:22 PM~17444431
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! BENS GOT YOU LUNCH,,,,,,,,SPECIAL K,,,WTF???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OK I CANT TALK SHIT MY OLD ASS JUS ATE A BOWL OF OATMEAL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:30 PM~17444495
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! BENS GOT YOU LUNCH,,,,,,,,SPECIAL K,,,WTF????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OK I CANT TALK SHIT MY OLD ASS JUS ATE A BOWL OF OATMEAL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cause your dentures cant handle hard food??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:26 PM~17444459
> *did you do time cause you got caught being a crooked cop?????
> 
> if not no need to say the real reason, just asking!!!
> ...


LOL I surely not locked up for being a cop, besides corrupt cops get promoted not locked up. for proof look at sherriff joe lolol.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:roflmao: :wave: :run: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:31 PM~17444501
> *cause your dentures cant handle hard food???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN THESE AINT DENTURES,,,,THESE GAP TEETH IS FO REAL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NAW HOMIE I ATE LIKE 212 CARNITA TACOS,,,BEANS AND GAUCAMOLE SALSA YESTADAY!!! ALL THAT DAMN CARNE HOMIE,,,,TO MUCH OF A GOOD THANG!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:27 PM~17444465
> *MAN IM DIGGIN THAT TRACK JUST. JUST DOWNLOADED IT FROM YOU TUBE!
> *


Art,

Bambu got some hot tracks. Wanna hear his best , in my opinion, try one below. I like listening to him Immortal Technique, Diabolical, etc. Underground stuff as it more real and talk bout real topics. Back in day I used to like SPM, MR. Shadow, Knightowl, Lil Rob etc but havent heard any new stuff by them and some them have gone to mainstream. Man you remember apocalypse and what goes around comes around? I thought those where good tracks. 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LyLouKZu4-Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LyLouKZu4-Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:42 PM~17444577
> *Art,
> 
> Bambu got some hot tracks. Wanna hear his best , in my opinion, try one below. I like listening to him Immortal Technique, Diabolical, etc. Underground stuff as it more real and talk bout real topics. Back in day I used to like SPM, MR. Shadow, Knightowl, Lil Rob etc but havent heard any new stuff by them and some them have gone to mainstream. Man you remember apocalypse and what goes around comes around? I thought those where good tracks.
> ...


THIS THE TYPE I GETS DOWN WIT,,,,, AND THAT BAMBU TRACK WAS ILL TOO,,,,DOWNLOAING IT FROM YOU TUBE RIGHT NOW!!!




AND THIS ONE IS FOR ALL THE BUSTERS!!!



IM VERY LYRICAL....U GOT TO BE SAYIN SOME GOOD SHIT,,,NOT THE SAME OLE SHIT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 02:30 PM~17444495
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! BENS GOT YOU LUNCH,,,,,,,,SPECIAL K,,,WTF????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OK I CANT TALK SHIT MY OLD ASS JUS ATE A BOWL OF OATMEAL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I like the special k with fresas... so it's all good :thumbsup:

Nah... moms just hooked up some chilaquiles so i'm straight.. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 02:06 PM~17444755
> *I like the special k with fresas... so it's all good :thumbsup:
> 
> Nah... moms just hooked up some chilaquiles so i'm straight.. :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP FRESAS.....

AND SI SI CHILAQUILES....

DAM GRUMBLE GRUMBLE NOW!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

Check out these by Immortal Technique and Diabolical. Immortal is Peruvian and Diabolical is white. They both with guerrilla republik.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v2r8kBnGtAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v2r8kBnGtAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CWh077_Ed3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CWh077_Ed3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONNA LEAVE THIS OPEN FOR BIG BEN!!


----------



## marijuanjoe (Jan 28, 2010)

que onda neto?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 01:13 PM~17443864
> *knightstalker used to post some bad ass pics too!!! i member, i member!!!!
> *

























































BTW Ben... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 03:18 PM~17444858
> *
> BTW Ben... :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 02:12 PM~17444805
> *Art,
> 
> Check out these by Immortal Technique and Diabolical. Immortal is Peruvian and Diabolical is white. They both with guerrilla republik.
> ...



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: MAN WAY TO POLITICAL!!
:biggrin: I DIG SHIT LIKE THIS......

'GOT YA GUTZ FLOWIN OUT FASTER THAN A DUTCH MASTER"===DOPE=!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
Poster Posts
Knightstalker 4855
Ben'sCustomWheels 4647* <<<









hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Knightstalker,May 10 2010, 02:18 PM~17444858]





















































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
BTW Ben... :cheesy:
[/quote]


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:27 AM~17440426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That sure is a pretty Blazer, I wonder who's the lucky owner is...Oh shit thats mine! hee hee! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 10 2010, 02:45 PM~17445056
> *That sure is a pretty Blazer, I wonder who's the lucky owner is...Oh shit thats me! hee hee!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YA THAT BLAZER IS BAD ASS!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS, Lunas64, UceGiggles
:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 02:25 PM~17444922
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: MAN WAY TO POLITICAL!!
> *


Immortal is very political but also very lyrical. Most those guys are activists who use music as a forum to speak from. Want to hear something very political, but true, listen to this stuff he put out. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QR-fd8zaQyU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QR-fd8zaQyU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 01:32 PM~17444507
> *LOL I surely not locked up for being a cop, besides corrupt cops get promoted not locked up. for proof look at sherriff joe lolol.
> *


fuck sherriff joe,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 01:34 PM~17444521
> *MAN THESE AINT DENTURES,,,,THESE GAP TEETH IS FO REAL!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NAW HOMIE I ATE LIKE 212 CARNITA TACOS,,,BEANS AND GAUCAMOLE SALSA YESTADAY!!! ALL THAT DAMN CARNE HOMIE,,,,TO MUCH OF A GOOD THANG!!!!
> *


damn homie sounds good!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 02:06 PM~17444755
> *I like the special k with fresas... so it's all good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


yeah those ones!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+May 10 2010, 02:18 PM~17444858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see i told you, you take bad ass pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, az63, steadydippin, kandylac,UceGiggles

WHATS GOOD HOMIES

HEY BEN THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT BIG PARO YOU DID FOR ME


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 10 2010, 02:45 PM~17445056
> *That sure is a pretty Blazer, I wonder who's the lucky owner is...Oh shit thats mine! hee hee!  :biggrin:
> *


my son likes it too!!!! its bad ass!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 10 2010, 03:35 PM~17445515
> *Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, az63, steadydippin, kandylac
> 
> WHATS GOOD HOMIES
> ...


no problem homie, you know i got the homies back!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 03:36 PM~17445534
> *no problem homie, you know i got the homies back!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU FORGOT NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 10 2010, 03:38 PM~17445563
> *YOU FORGOT NO **** :biggrin:
> *


lol but you are a ****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



j/k


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442991
> *i think its Big Mando from Identity
> 
> and then ur Lil Ben....
> ...


 :angry: :angry: WHAT ABOUT ME???!!!! 
  :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:39 AM~17440481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 04:04 PM~17445867
> *:angry:  :angry: WHAT ABOUT ME???!!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


:rant: :rant: YOU SUCK!!! :rant: :rant:






LMAO!!!! J/K HOMIE I LIKE YOUR PICS TOO, ART IS JUST JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17445914
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE PICS HOMIE!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE ALOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17445919
> *:rant:  :rant: YOU SUCK!!!  :rant:  :rant:
> LMAO!!!! J/K HOMIE I LIKE YOUR PICS TOO, ART IS JUST JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 04:04 PM~17445867
> *:angry:  :angry: WHAT ABOUT ME???!!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



were not in their league homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 02:26 PM~17444933
> *Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> Knightstalker  4855
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 04:17 PM~17446016
> *were not in their league homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER? :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!! :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 04:19 PM~17446039
> *:wave:  :wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *



NOTHING MUCH GOT REAL SICK AGAIN BUT UP AND FEELING A LITTLE BETTER AGAIN..  WE BETTER GET WITH IT IF WE GONNA BECOME PROS LIKE THEM HUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 03:35 PM~17445519
> *my son likes it too!!!!  its bad ass!!!
> *


Thanks Ben!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2010, 11:27 PM~17440426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 04:31 PM~17446173
> *NOTHING MUCH GOT REAL SICK AGAIN BUT UP AND FEELING A LITTLE BETTER AGAIN..   WE BETTER GET WITH IT IF WE GONNA BECOME PROS LIKE THEM HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn thats to bad, hope you get healed not just get better!!! if you need anything you know my number OG!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+May 10 2010, 04:29 PM~17446154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you get down too OG!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: MOTHERS DAY BBQ AT OMARS HOUSE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

OMARS HOUSE " MOTHERS DAY BBQ " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 06:24 PM~17447225
> *damn thats to bad, hope you get healed not just get better!!!  if you need anything you know my number OG!!!!!!
> *



I KNOW THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Y


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 04:04 PM~17445867
> *:angry:  :angry: WHAT ABOUT ME???!!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


My bad homie...only put top 2...

#3. Mando69c/10 tie wit big ben


4 art loks.



And best graffics hands down goes ........to.......OG PLAYER.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

I have a question question about Spanish. What is a Chicana? I always thought it was a lady of Mexican herritage born in America but now am wondering. Earlier was outside watching the kids play and a lady was say she a Mexican born in America. I ask her doesnt that make her a Chicana. Anyway, Lady get kinda mad and tell me she a Latino-American not a Chicana because a Chicana is like a ghetto girl chollo. Is this true?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 07:07 PM~17447711
> *Hello,
> 
> I have a question question about Spanish.  What is a Chicana? I always thought it was a lady of Mexican herritage born in America but now am wondering. Earlier was outside watching the kids play and a lady was say she a Mexican born in America. I ask her doesnt that make her a Chicana. Anyway, Lady get kinda mad and tell me she a Latino-American not a Chicana because a Chicana is like a ghetto girl chollo. Is this true?
> *


The bell has rang.....school is in session........history 101


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 07:14 PM~17447818
> *The bell has rang.....school is in session........history 101
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 04:29 PM~17446154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 06:14 PM~17447818
> *The bell has rang.....school is in session........history 101
> *


Getting my notebook to take notes!!! :biggrin: Nightschool!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 10 2010, 06:43 PM~17447414
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  MOTHERS DAY BBQ AT OMARS HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS PIX WEASEL....THESE 2 RIGHT HERE THESE 2 RIGHT HERE RIGHT HERE ARE THE TIGHTEST ONES A..U WANNA KNO Y A? CUZ THEY R FIRME HOLMES!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I am latina and chicana

I am latina when I control myself and not let the little thing get to me. :biggrin: 

I am chicana when the little things got to me and a stand up for me my family and my homies!!! :machinegun:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22+May 10 2010, 07:21 AM~17441541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dog!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Ben, Luna, and OG?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 07:02 PM~17447646
> *I KNOW THANKS HOMIE!!
> *


you know it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 07:07 PM~17447711
> *Hello,
> 
> I have a question question about Spanish.  What is a Chicana? I always thought it was a lady of Mexican herritage born in America but now am wondering. Earlier was outside watching the kids play and a lady was say she a Mexican born in America. I ask her doesnt that make her a Chicana. Anyway, Lady get kinda mad and tell me she a Latino-American not a Chicana because a Chicana is like a ghetto girl chollo. Is this true?
> *


do you want me to answer that??????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17448824
> *Well I am latina and chicana
> 
> I am latina when I control myself and not let the little thing get to me. :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17449514
> *Whats up Ben, Luna, and OG?
> *



What up? How's it going? :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 10 2010, 09:08 PM~17449332
> *
> 
> Thanks dog!
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17449523
> *you know it!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOLZ FUCK OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LET THE SHIT TALKING BEGIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17449514
> *Whats up Ben, Luna, and OG?
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17449538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja thats funny cause he's black, it would be shit talking comments if you would've put pancho in that car!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 04:31 PM~17446173
> *NOTHING MUCH GOT REAL SICK AGAIN BUT UP AND FEELING A LITTLE BETTER AGAIN..    WE BETTER GET WITH IT IF WE GONNA BECOME PROS LIKE THEM HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *


OG,

I hope you get well. What is wrong? Also, I didnt know your a woman, my youngest daughter likes lowriders also, she only 7 but already asking for a mettalic pink 59 elco with switches, think I best save allot of money, or learn to crack safes :wow:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17449561
> *jajajaja thats funny cause he's black, it would be shit talking comments if you would've put pancho in that car!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOLZ, I JUST FIGURED EVERYONE IN HERE LOVES OBAMA FOR DOING NOTHING FOR THEM


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 09:31 PM~17449561
> *jajajaja thats funny cause he's black, it would be shit talking comments if you would've put pancho in that car!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 09:35 PM~17449601
> *LOLZ, I JUST FIGURED EVERYONE IN HERE LOVES OBAMA FOR DOING NOTHING FOR THEM
> *



hahahahaha :biggrin: I got more imprtant things to think about than obama getting rich and not giving a fuck I don't vote because it don't help us out anyways they do what they want and make the rich richer and the poor poorer!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 09:32 PM~17449579
> *OG,
> 
> I hope you get well. What is wrong? Also, I didnt know your a woman, my youngest daughter likes lowriders also, she only 7 but already asking for a mettalic pink 59 elco with switches, think I best save allot of money  :wow:
> *



1st Thanks!!! 2nd Don't ask whats wrong with me fool I don't know you!!! 3rd Yes I am a woman and am into lowriding had 91, 92, and 93 cadillac deville's 2 were wrecked by minors who don't know how to drive and hit me and the 93 stolen by haterz. Well the way I see it you have 7 to 8 years to save up but cops make good money don't they!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 09:45 PM~17449707
> *1st Thanks!!!  2nd Don't ask whats wrong with me fool I don't know you!!!  3rd Yes I am a woman and am into lowriding had 91, 92, and 93 cadillac deville's to were wrecked by minors who don't know how to drive and hit me and the 93 stolen by haterz. Well the way I see it you have 7 to 8 years to save up but cops make good money don't they!!!
> *


1st NP and do hope you get well. 2nd my appologies for inquiring about your ailment, no need to trip. 3rd that cool as hell. Lastly, I aint got no clue what the hell cops make.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17449746
> *1st NP and do hope you get well. 2nd my appologies for inquiring about your ailment, no need to trip. 3rd that cool as hell. Lastly, I aint got no clue what the hell cops make.
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SHE CLOWNED YOUR CHOTA PUERCO SMELLING ASS!! 


NOW CALL YOUR TIO'S!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 10:40 PM~17449653
> *hahahahaha :biggrin:  I got more imprtant things to think about than obama getting rich and not giving a fuck I don't vote because it don't help us out anyways they do what they want and make the rich richer and the poor poorer!!!
> *



SAY IT TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Justin,

What did you go in the closet and find your balls cause you changed what you wrote or did your wife tell you what to write!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17449845
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SHE CLOWNED YOUR CHOTA PUERCO SMELLING ASS!!
> NOW CALL YOUR TIO'S!!
> *


hahahaha he don't know me!! Shit he can call his tia's too I don't give a fuk!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17449866
> *Justin,
> 
> What did you go in the closet and find your balls cause you changed what you wrote or did your wife tell you what to write!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nope, changed what I wrote as wanted to more propperly address your statements. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

No need to call a tio or a tia as my aunts and uncles have nothing to do with it.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I know of a 59 elco here in Santa Maria that needs a resto by my pad here.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 09:48 PM~17449746
> *1st NP and do hope you get well. 2nd my appologies for inquiring about your ailment, no need to trip. 3rd that cool as hell. Lastly, I aint got no clue what the hell cops make.
> *


Wat up homie!!!!!
Can we get a pic of you Ese?
Here's one of me!!!!!! 










Iam the vato with the Gold watch......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Me and my 2 daughters, Alexia and Layla


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17450169
> *Me and my 2 daughters, Alexia and Layla
> 
> 
> ...


No disrespect intending....
but this explains everything.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17450232
> *No disrespect intending....
> but this explains everything.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17450169
> *Me and my 2 daughters, Alexia and Layla
> *


Is that at the WhiteTank Mountains?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2010, 07:04 PM~17447676
> *Y
> 
> My bad homie...only put top 2...
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2010, 10:38 PM~17450282
> *Is that at the WhiteTank Mountains?
> *


DeeLok,

Yeah. That my backyard as we live way out here by the park, is nice to go up in there sometimes to reflect and spend time away from phones and such.

Justin


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 09:32 PM~17450232
> *No disrespect intending....
> but this explains everything.
> *


 :dunno: Clarify?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyways..............................where are the NALGA pics already!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wow: All this "Justin" talk is boring the fuck out of me!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 10:46 PM~17450320
> *:dunno: Clarify?
> *


Art, I asked same through PM.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 04:31 PM~17446173
> *NOTHING MUCH GOT REAL SICK AGAIN BUT UP AND FEELING A LITTLE BETTER AGAIN..   WE BETTER GET WITH IT IF WE GONNA BECOME PROS LIKE THEM HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *



  SORRY TO HEAR THAT! WELL I HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON AND ME, BEN, ART LOKS AND BIG MANDO WILL KEEP POSTING PICS OF ALL THE SHOWS YOU HAVE BEEN MISSING!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 10:49 PM~17450351
> *Anyways..............................where are the NALGA pics already!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  All this "Justin" talk is boring the fuck out of me!!!!!!!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: GOTTA WAIT UNTIL MIDNIGHT MR. BUCK   THAT IS WHEN BEN (aka CABARET KING") STARTS POSTING UP ALL THE "COCHINAS" PICS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17450406
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: GOTTA WAIT UNTIL MIDNIGHT MR. BUCK     THAT IS WHEN BEN (aka CABARET KING") STARTS POSTING UP ALL THE "COCHINAS" PICS!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chit! I guess I'll have to wait till manana!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2010, 10:51 PM~17450383
> *   SORRY TO HEAR THAT! WELL I HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON AND ME, BEN, ART LOKS AND BIG MANDO WILL KEEP POSTING PICS OF ALL THE SHOWS YOU HAVE BEEN MISSING!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 10:59 PM~17450424
> *Chit!  I guess I'll have to wait till manana!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17450440
> *Thanks Homie!!! :biggrin:
> *



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17450130
> *Wat up homie!!!!!
> Can we get a pic of you Ese?
> Here's one of me!!!!!!
> ...


DAMMMMMM ESE A FUKIN ROLLIE (ROLEX)? :dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 10:46 PM~17450316
> *DeeLok,
> 
> Yeah. That my backyard as we live way out here by the park, is nice to go up in there sometimes to reflect and spend time away from phones and such.
> ...


Nice, used to go out to the waterfall. very nice hike.

Hola Art Buck!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 10:46 PM~17450320
> *:dunno: Clarify?
> *


He looks conservative....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17450232
> *No disrespect intending....
> but this explains everything.
> *


IM LOST :twak: :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 10 2010, 11:10 PM~17450527
> *DAMMMMMM ESE A FUKIN ROLLIE (ROLEX)? :dunno:
> *


My Doggie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17450130
> *Wat up homie!!!!!
> Can we get a pic of you Ese?
> Here's one of me!!!!!!
> ...


WHO IS THE VATO WITH THE RED CAMERA?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17450130
> *Wat up homie!!!!!
> Can we get a pic of you Ese?
> Here's one of me!!!!!!
> ...


HECTOR WERE U MULTI TASKING IN THIS PIC A?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 10 2010, 11:16 PM~17450588
> *HECTOR WERE U MULTI TASKING IN THIS PIC A?
> *


Hell mother fucking A!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 11:13 PM~17450548
> *He looks conservative....
> *



looks can be decieving


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 11:13 PM~17450548
> *He looks conservative....
> *


Lowrider Style,

Ill start by asking your name as it feel weird calling you by the name of a club.

Regarding looking conservative, I could pull off my shirt and display ink but for what? I aint no damned gangster and not trying to be as put that shit to rest a long time ago as only places it got me where in a hosptal, prison cells and nearly the grave. Anyway, If you want to be street , so be it, that your choice but for me I learned that those ways didnt help advance me in the society that we must reside in. 

Regarding being a chollo (since in pm you asked if was ever a chollo), In case you didnt notice by my pic Im the wrong color for that one. I did however live the life and do the time as a result. Whats that get me now? Hell that at 5 bucks might get me a grande latte at gas station :biggrin: 

So you telling me only spanish speaking (you made point in pm to mention I didnt know what a Chicana is), tatted up, former (or active) chollos can be into this style of cars? I would hate to hear you think that as from your site I had you pegged as a decent person who was using this art (yes the cars I see are art) to educate and levitate the youngsters away from the life many of us chose live in our pasts. 

Justin


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what up smiley 62?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17449538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks like your tio in the back seat happy55 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2010, 11:32 PM~17450732
> *Lowrider Style,
> 
> Ill start by asking your name as it feel weird calling you by the name of a club.
> ...


Its obvious you misunderstood me.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

11 minutes Ben....Torta Tuesday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 10 2010, 11:49 PM~17450351
> *Anyways..............................where are the NALGA pics already!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  All this "Justin" talk is boring the fuck out of me!!!!!!!
> *


:werd:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 10 2010, 11:36 PM~17450762
> *what up smiley 62?
> *


What's up Dee? How have you been? :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 11 2010, 12:08 AM~17450970
> *What's up Dee? How have you been? :wave:
> *


Good, I made the move....I'm in California now :biggrin:
How are you doing? Done with the deuce for now?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 09:35 PM~17449601
> *LOLZ, I JUST FIGURED EVERYONE IN HERE LOVES OBAMA FOR DOING NOTHING FOR THEM
> *


your right on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17449618
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17449845
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SHE CLOWNED YOUR CHOTA PUERCO SMELLING ASS!!
> NOW CALL YOUR TIO'S!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 10 2010, 09:57 PM~17449866
> *Justin,
> 
> What did you go in the closet and find your balls cause you changed what you wrote or did your wife tell you what to write!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 10:22 PM~17450130
> *Wat up homie!!!!!
> Can we get a pic of you Ese?
> Here's one of me!!!!!!
> ...


MUY CHINGON, "GOLD WATCH"!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 11:48 PM~17450861
> *Its obvious you misunderstood me.....
> *


HECTOR STOP TRYING TO BE GANGSTA, THOSE DAYS ARE OVER BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2010, 11:48 PM~17450861
> *Its obvious you misunderstood me.....
> *



Loweriderstyle,

If I did in fact misunderstand you I extend my sincerest apologies in that regards. However, Regarding conservative looking people and gangsters. I ain't no gangster, put those ways to rest about 5 yrs ago, but true gangsters don't all look street as the guys moving the real weight and doing the serious dirt look formal (conservative as you put it), live in gated communities, push luxury cars and many seek votes, that the real gangsters. I'm pretty sure of this actually as my pops is sitting in a FED camp due to a RICO case and he wore a suit and pushed a Benz :biggrin: Anyway, Much respect to you for reaching out to the kids.

Justin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I THINK BEN RENAMED TORTA TUESDAY ....TITS TUESDAY! I CO SIGN TOO!!
> NICE PICS BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 10 2010, 06:57 PM~17447586
> *   OMARS  HOUSE " MOTHERS DAY BBQ "  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cars are lookin good homies :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: sup az


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > I THINK BEN RENAMED TORTA TUESDAY ....TITS TUESDAY! I CO SIGN TOO!!
> > NICE PICS BEN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Whatever you want to call it i'm down with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

I think i'm going to hire Ben or Jay for my next photo shoot!!!!!!!!lol!!!!!!!!nice pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Right on BEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: GOOOOOOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave: :wave: VERY NICE JOB TODAY BEN ON THE PICS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 11 2010, 08:12 AM~17452651
> *Right on BEN!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 'SUP ART! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: Knightstalker :wave: ART LOKS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 02:31 AM~17451359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :wow: :wow: RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE!!   NEW SCREENSAVER!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > I THINK BEN RENAMED TORTA TUESDAY ....TITS TUESDAY! I CO SIGN TOO!!
> > NICE PICS BEN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:34 AM~17453391
> *:wave: Knightstalker  :wave: ART LOKS
> *


GOODMORNING CARNALS.......DAM I SLEPT THRU ALOT OF DRAMA,,,,AND ALOT OF TETITAS!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WELL I SAY SAVE ALL THE DRAMA FOR THE TOILET.....

BRING ON THE B :wow: :wow: BS!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 02:44 AM~17451394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty: :naughty: I WOULD :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: THIS UNTIL MY TONGUE CRAMPS UP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2010, 09:38 AM~17453428
> *ok,,,o was thinkin,,,,,
> 
> BOOBIE TUESDAYS!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:h5: whats up az side looks like i missed some shit up in here
nice pics big ben :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this pic inspired me......be back later!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+May 11 2010, 08:12 AM~17452651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sapening fellas!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> > I THINK BEN RENAMED TORTA TUESDAY ....TITS TUESDAY! I CO SIGN TOO!!
> > NICE PICS BEN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Found this flyer and just thought i share with the homie's....










Alittle booty some nice rides........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 11 2010, 11:04 AM~17454168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 11 2010, 11:38 AM~17454509
> *Found this flyer and just thought i share with the homie's....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice carshow, only about 850 miles away though. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 11 2010, 08:33 AM~17453383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'SAPPENING !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats it from me for now! later AZ side :sprint:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 11 2010, 12:20 PM~17454986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Jay ????nice pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

Alright guys the hotel info

Fern Valley Hotel and Conference
2715 Fern Valley Road
Louisville Ky,40213

(502)964-3311

Ask for shannon first otherwise just make it at the front desk, your with the individuals picnic.

The rate is locked at 72.00 [/size][/color]
We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 
502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2010, 11:53 AM~17454657
> *Nice carshow, only about 850 miles away though.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 LETS KEEP FLYERS FROM IN STATE....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 11 2010, 12:58 PM~17455455
> *X2 LETS KEEP FLYERS FROM IN STATE....
> *


The whole point was to see the hyna & the lowriders like this one...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 11 2010, 10:59 AM~17454114
> *:biggrin:
> sapening fellas!!
> *



:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN' BUDDY! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 11 2010, 11:55 AM~17454684
> *'SAPPENING !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN' CHILLIN'!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 11 2010, 11:06 AM~17454197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 11 2010, 08:12 AM~17452651
> *Right on BEN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 11 2010, 10:34 AM~17453880
> *:h5: whats up az side looks like i missed some shit up in here
> nice pics big ben  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 11 2010, 10:59 AM~17454114
> *:biggrin:
> sapening fellas!!
> *


what the hell is going on my friend?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 11 2010, 12:22 PM~17455005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 spit it out already homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackin mr. art buck???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS, BIGHAPPY55, AZs finest13




:wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

NICE PICS BEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17457340
> *NICE PICS BEN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: GAME TIME,


cutlass.hopper, ART LOKS, BIGHAPPY55


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 03:55 PM~17457383
> *:wave:        GAME TIME,
> cutlass.hopper, ART LOKS, BIGHAPPY55
> *



HERES SOMETHIN TO WATCH AT HALF TIME!!!!!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 01:12 PM~17456247
> *whats crackin mr. art buck???
> *


jus workin away........................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 03:55 PM~17457383
> *:wave:        GAME TIME,
> cutlass.hopper, ART LOKS, BIGHAPPY55
> *



ONCE AGAIN BIG BEN,,,,, U GIVE THE AZSIDE A REASON TO :worship: TUESDAYS!

GOT MILK??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 04:55 PM~17457383
> *:wave:        GAME TIME,
> cutlass.hopper, ART LOKS, BIGHAPPY55
> *


Q-VO FELLOW COCHINOS


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 11 2010, 12:12 AM~17450985
> *Good, I made the move....I'm in California now :biggrin:
> How are you doing? Done with the deuce for now?
> *



That's good homie! How is it over there? I'm done for now... I always got plans for it but not enough money! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 11 2010, 04:37 PM~17457790
> *Q-VO FELLOW COCHINOS
> *


 :werd:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 11 2010, 02:09 PM~17456203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:wow:
A Mexican, an Arab, and an Arizona girl are in the same bar. 

When the Mexican finishes his beer, he throws his glass in the air, pulls out his pistol, and shoots the glass to pieces. 

He says, 'In Mexico, our glasses are so cheap we don't need to drink with the same one twice.' 

The Arab, obviously impressed by this, drinks non-alcohol beer (cuz he's a Muslim!), throws it into the air, pulls out his AK-47, and shoots the glass to pieces. 

He says, 'In the Arab World, we have so much sand to make glasses that we don't need to drink with the same one twice either.' 

The Arizona girl, cool as a cucumber, picks up her beer, downs it in one gulp, throws the glass into the air, whips out her 45, and shoots the Mexican and the Arab. 

Catching her glass, setting it on the bar, and calling for a refill, she says, 

'In Arizona , we have so many illegal aliens that we don't have to drink with the same ones twice.' :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 10:34 AM~17453391
> *:wave: Knightstalker  :wave: ART LOKS
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 01:11 PM~17456235
> *Lunas64  spit it out already homie!!!!!!!
> *


Spit out what Ese!!!!!
I am jus checkin it out!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> HERES SOMETHIN TO WATCH AT HALF TIME!!!!!
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's alittle eye candy for the big bad ass AZ!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 11 2010, 05:08 PM~17458064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably would look better without the spokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 11 2010, 04:57 PM~17457968
> *That's good homie! How is it over there? I'm done for now... I always got plans for it but not enough money! :biggrin:
> *


Weather is great out here, just gotta get the lincoln and some of my stuff still there in AZ.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New! New! New! New! New! 

Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we saved the best pic's for last ( 20 more) for the "New Image Car Show" in our "Lowrider Style Events" section! Then for the "Video Of The Week" we got very own lowriderstylecarclub.com "Cut Creators" best video yet! He's version of the "New Image Car Show 2010" video! Plus check out our "Lowrider Of The Week" right below us! Not to mention our San Antonio Chapter out did themselve with doing the Premiere for the movie 'La Mission"! Pic's below! Oh! And we got a new crazy hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Video" section! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!

Here goes your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

Here go acouple....... 



















<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5xL4XlVaRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5xL4XlVaRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

_Much Luv & Respect......_


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 11 2010, 06:37 PM~17458945
> *New! New! New! New! New!
> 
> Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we saved the best pic's for last ( 20 more) for the "New Image Car Show" in our "Lowrider Style Events" section! Then for the "Video Of The Week" we got very own lowriderstylecarclub.com "Cut Creators" best video yet! He's version of the "New Image Car Show 2010" video! Plus check out our "Lowrider Of The Week" right below us! Not to mention our San Antonio Chapter out did themselve with doing the Premiere for the movie 'La Mission"! Pic's below! Oh! And we got a new crazy hopping video in our "Lowrider Style Video" section! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new!
> ...


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 02:52 AM~17451405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :wow: ddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

oldskool 62, compita, J2theCHI
What up homies ??


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+May 11 2010, 08:14 PM~17460177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 11 2010, 07:40 PM~17460552
> *Nice Pic's  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up O to the Gizzle?? How you been? Is the Casino Show in your future???


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 11 2010, 08:10 PM~17460115
> *oldskool 62, compita, J2theCHI
> What up homies ??
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > wtf :0
> > Is it still Torta Tuesday??? Sorry Fellas I had to!!! Dont tell Top Dogg!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 11 2010, 08:54 PM~17460682
> *Whats up O to the Gizzle?? How you been? Is the Casino Show in your future???
> *



What up Luna? :biggrin: No don't think any show coming up is in my new future. :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > > wtf :0
> > > Is it still Torta Tuesday??? Sorry Fellas I had to!!! Dont tell Top Dogg!!!
> >
> >
> > Luna I only have one thing to say to that pic!!!! :sprint: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 11 2010, 02:08 PM~17456189
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2010, 05:08 PM~17458064
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :wow:
> ...



:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > > wtf :0
> > > Is it still Torta Tuesday??? Sorry Fellas I had to!!! Dont tell Top Dogg!!!
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17460750
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2010, 04:19 PM~17457598
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> HERES SOMETHIN TO WATCH AT HALF TIME!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 11 2010, 04:23 PM~17457644
> *jus workin away........................
> *


thats good , at least someone has work!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2010, 04:31 PM~17457723
> *ONCE AGAIN BIG BEN,,,,, U GIVE THE AZSIDE A REASON TO  :worship: TUESDAYS!
> 
> GOT MILK??? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 11 2010, 04:37 PM~17457790
> *Q-VO FELLOW COCHINOS
> *


whats up hoime??? thats how we do it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2010, 05:08 PM~17458064
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :wow:
> ...


thats fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:28 PM~17461137
> *thats good , at least someone has work!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 11 2010, 09:01 PM~17460774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak:   FUCKIN AL, TURN OFF THE DAMN COMPUTER AND GO STAND IN THE CORNER FOR POSTING THAT SHIT!!!! AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU JUST DID DAMMIT!!!!!

:buttkick: :banghead: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, INTIMADATOR, CHYIMPALA69, #1stunna

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:35 PM~17461228
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, INTIMADATOR, CHYIMPALA69, #1stunna
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:34 PM~17461213
> *:twak: :twak:     FUCKIN AL, TURN OFF THE DAMN COMPUTER AND GO STAND IN THE CORNER FOR POSTING THAT SHIT!!!! AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU JUST DID DAMMIT!!!!!
> 
> :buttkick:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP BEN? WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT "SPECIAL" PIC YOU WERE GONNA HOOK UP LUNA WITH????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17461241
> *:nono:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:31 PM~17461187
> *thats fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17461254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP BEN? WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT "SPECIAL" PIC YOU WERE GONNA HOOK UP LUNA WITH?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HIS OLD ASS GOT DRUNK TODAY AND POSTED THIS PIC CAUSE HE SAID SHE LOOKED LIKE A "10"

THAT WAS LOOKING THROUGH BUD LITE EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:38 PM~17461272
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU DIDN'T SAY BIG BEN!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17461275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN BRO???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17461291
> *HIS OLD ASS GOT DRUNK TODAY AND POSTED THIS PIC CAUSE HE SAID SHE LOOKED LIKE A "10"
> 
> THAT WAS LOOKING THROUGH BUD LITE EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I SENT HIM THIS ONE, 










AND HE SAID HE LIKED THAT ONE BETTER!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17461291
> *HIS OLD ASS GOT DRUNK TODAY AND POSTED THIS PIC CAUSE HE SAID SHE LOOKED LIKE A "10"
> 
> THAT WAS LOOKING THROUGH BUD LITE EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: JUST LIKE WHEN HE BOUGHT HIS BISCAYNNE THINKING IT WAS AN IMPALA!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:41 PM~17461308
> *YOU DIDN'T SAY BIG BEN!!!!! :angry:
> *



:biggrin: DISPENSA HOMIE! :| YOUR NAME WASNT THERE WHEN I COPIED AND PASTED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:45 PM~17461366
> *I SENT HIM THIS ONE,
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:47 PM~17461383
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes: JUST LIKE WHEN HE BOUGHT HIS BISCAYNNE THINKING IT WAS AN IMPALA!!!  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HE NEED GLASSES!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17461419
> *:biggrin: DISPENSA HOMIE!  :| YOUR NAME WASNT THERE WHEN I COPIED AND PASTED!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR EXCUSED HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:50 PM~17461432
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HE NEED GLASSES!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:51 PM~17461438
> *YOUR EXCUSED HOMIE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



  UH-OH BEN!!!! hno: hno: GUESS WHO LOGGED IN AND IS WATCHING!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17461462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2010, 09:55 PM~17461494
> *   UH-OH BEN!!!!  hno:  hno: GUESS WHO LOGGED IN AND IS WATCHING!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MANDOS69C/10, 97TownCar, spirit16, *Lunas64* , geminid73, auggie_97tc, AZs finest13

:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17461514
> *MANDOS69C/10, 97TownCar, spirit16, Lunas64 , geminid73, auggie_97tc, AZs finest13
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :nosad:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 11 2010, 06:35 PM~17458922
> *Weather is great out here, just gotta get the lincoln and some of my stuff still there in AZ.
> *


I bet it is! That's reall good homie.. hope everything goes good out there :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17461462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u ben =)


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 11 2010, 08:10 PM~17460115
> *oldskool 62, compita, J2theCHI
> What up homies ??
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 11 2010, 08:14 PM~17460177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics knightowl480 :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 08:57 PM~17461514
> *MANDOS69C/10, 97TownCar, spirit16, Lunas64 , geminid73, auggie_97tc, AZs finest13
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :nosad:
> *


You felles know you likeded it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2010, 09:34 PM~17461213
> *:twak: :twak:     FUCKIN AL, TURN OFF THE DAMN COMPUTER AND GO STAND IN THE CORNER FOR POSTING THAT SHIT!!!! AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU JUST DID DAMMIT!!!!!
> 
> :buttkick:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


That's wrong in all 50 states! I'm sure one of you is thinking fat girls need love too.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sup :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 11 2010, 10:39 PM~17461970
> *I bet it is! That's reall good homie.. hope everything goes good out there :thumbsup:
> *


whats sup tony, whats crackin???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2010, 11:18 PM~17462296
> *Thank u ben =)
> *


no problem!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 06:15 AM~17463505
> *You felles know you likeded it!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :no:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 12 2010, 08:06 AM~17464184
> *That's wrong in all 50 states! I'm sure one of you is thinking fat girls need love too.
> *


yeah Al was thinking that shit!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 08:51 AM~17464621
> *sup :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 11 2010, 08:14 PM~17460177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD PICS HOMIE! LIKE A LINEUP SHOT OF THEM ALL!

ROLL CALL!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:uh: :uh: WTF,,,,PAGE 2????

:uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And this is for you Ben!!!_ :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :loco: :nosad: :rant: :ninja:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 09:45 AM~17465109
> *whats up homie??
> *


just working homie....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :angry:   :dunno: :tears: :ugh: :around: hno: :run: 
*<span style=\'color:gray\'>
WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY AT??!?!?!?!?!

</span>*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck


WHOS HOUSE!!!

ARTS HOUSE!!

WHAT UP ART BUCK!

:h5: *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rl8odeEpeWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rl8odeEpeWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*CHECK IT OUT AZ SIDE,,,, THE HOMIE AT JUST BLAZE CITY ART SUPPLY IS MOVING LOCATIONS FROM 20THST AND MCDOWELL TO 19AVE AND MCDOWELL..... ACROSS FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS

HE HIT ME UP ABOUT HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE TO JUST SHOW LOVE FOR THE LOWRIDING GENTE, AND TO PROMOTE THE NEW LOCATION!!

THE DATE WILL BE VERYFIED SOON, SO IF ANYBODYS INTERSTED PM ME AND ILL GIVE U HIS INFO!

SOME FUNNY SHIT HERE!!




THE WALL BEHIND MY TRUCK IS THE SIDE OF HIS SHOP.....GREAT BACKDROP FOR FOTOSHOOT!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/JB.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/JB2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/font]*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHATS GOOD JUSTIN!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Not much, just listening to videos on youtube. What you doing?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eDKBLSm3y6U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eDKBLSm3y6U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 01:28 PM~17467093
> *Not much, just listening to videos on youtube. What you doing?
> *


workin,,,,,,bein bored........tryin to stay awake....
:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 01:52 PM~17467288
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> workin,,,,,,bein bored........tryin to stay awake....
> :wow:
> *


What is it you do anyway? Here working is a constant , 11am to bout 5am, even when on this site I working through my online office. Now just gotta figure out how to put em on autopilot so I can just chill.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

"You better pray to the Pope and the Vatican before I go rata ta ta tat again" ............. 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNcS5Wl2qlo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNcS5Wl2qlo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 01:55 PM~17467311
> *What is it you do anyway? Here working is a constant , 11am to bout 5am, even when on this site I working through my online office. Now just gotta figure out how to put em on autopilot so I can just chill.
> *



my brother has a wherehouse in south phoeNIx, me and my 2 brothers work here

i sell hardwood flooring... i run the office,,,,shipping, recieving,,, qoutes,,,,janitor...secretary... gopher....all the good stuff,,,
and my brothers do the same.....

check out my site................
www.globalbms.com


plus
apache commercial on ebay


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 02:02 PM~17467350
> *my brother has a wherehouse in south phoeNIx, me and my 2 brothers work here
> 
> i sell hardwood flooring... i run the office,,,,shipping, recieving,,, qoutes,,,,janitor...secretary... gopher....all the good stuff,,,
> ...



Art,

My friend down the street doing the same thing, except their warehouse is in Glendale. They selling carved doors and other stuff like that, he a Viet and ordering them things from Vietnam for , like the solid wood and carved doors he say is 35bucks including shipping. I used to manufacture construction materials back in the day and supplied it to gov housing projects in the islands. We made doors and jams, tongue and groove flooring , window jams etc and controlled the operation from logging in the mountain all the way to the finished product. Anyway, I enjoyed it and wasn't hard to get into , just had to give the politicos a cut :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Sup AZ Side?? Any computer people who can help me with a software issue?? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 11:27 AM~17466045
> *:uh:  :uh: WTF,,,,PAGE 2????
> 
> :uh:
> *


whats thats shit all about huh???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2010, 11:58 AM~17466348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 12:17 PM~17466491
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:    :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 12:18 PM~17466506
> *just working homie....
> *


damn, are they hiring homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 01:02 PM~17466896
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck
> WHOS HOUSE!!!
> ...


:loco: there you go talking to yourself again!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 01:55 PM~17467311
> *What is it you do anyway? Here working is a constant , 11am to bout 5am, even when on this site I working through my online office. Now just gotta figure out how to put em on autopilot so I can just chill.
> *


whats up justin, do you work from home???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 02:11 PM~17467421
> *Sup AZ Side??  Any computer people who can help me with a software issue??  Please let me know. Thanks!
> *


 :dunno: whats up Jen, how you doing???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 02:19 PM~17467484
> *whats thats shit all about huh???
> *



I GOT ON THE THREAD AND A TUMBLEWEED WENT BY,,,,,I LOOKED AND AZ-SIDE WAS ON PAGE 2.


NO TORTAS, NO TETAS, NO FUCKIN BODY! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17467520
> *whats up justin, do you work from home???
> *


 :yes: 

Sometimes think it be easier to work at a job though. However I dont take orders very good so wouldnt last long. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 02:26 PM~17467556
> *:yes:
> 
> Sometimes think it be easier to work at a job though. However I dont take orders very good so wouldnt last long.  :biggrin:
> *


thats ku homie!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 02:11 PM~17467421
> *Sup AZ Side??  Any computer people who can help me with a software issue??  Please let me know. Thanks!
> *


Jen,

What kind of software issue. If it designing or something try hitting up odesk as youll get about 100+ people wanting to do it in first 24hrs. That the place to go to get webdesign, graphic design, software design, SEO work etc as it save you about 75% over getting work done here.

J.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 02:26 PM~17467556
> *:yes:
> 
> Sometimes think it be easier to work at a job though. However I dont take orders very good so wouldnt last long.  :biggrin:
> *


YA ONLY REASON I HAVENT WANTED TO KICK MY BOSSES ASS IS CAUSE HES MY BROTHER.! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 02:24 PM~17467535
> *:wow:
> I GOT ON THE THREAD AND A TUMBLEWEED WENT BY,,,,,I LOOKED AND AZ-SIDE WAS ON PAGE 2.
> NO TORTAS, NO TETAS, NO FUCKIN BODY!  :wow:
> *



say no more homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 02:09 PM~17467409
> *Art,
> 
> My friend down the street doing the same thing, except their warehouse is in Glendale. They selling carved doors and other stuff like that, he a Viet and ordering them things from Vietnam for , like the solid wood and carved doors he say is 35bucks including shipping. I used to manufacture construction materials back in the day and supplied it to gov housing projects in the islands. We made doors and jams,  tongue and groove flooring , window jams etc and controlled the operation from logging in the mountain all the way to the finished product. Anyway, I enjoyed it and wasn't hard to get into , just had to give the politicos a cut  :biggrin:
> *



YA WE GET IT MILLED AND PRODUCED FOR US,,,, SHIPPED TO US DIRECTLY,,, AND DISTIBUTE TO DA PUBLIC....
OUR WOOD IS EXOTIC,,,, REALLY GOOD STUFF..... JUS SLOW RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17467650
> *say no more homie!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





IM AWAKE NOW....... NOW I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM BEIN ALONE IN HERE NOW THAT THERES,,,, AHEM ,,,,,,HI LADIES!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: IN THE ROOM!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 02:34 PM~17467626
> *YA ONLY REASON I HAVENT WANTED TO KICK MY BOSSES ASS IS CAUSE HES MY BROTHER.! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


It cool you work with your brother though. I aint even heard from my brother in years man. We aint got much in common though really, I mean I spent most my life doing dirt and he is a minister but mostly play in a band :wow: Only time I know what he doing is when I see he got a new album out. To be honest I got friends who is more brothers than my own brother.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 02:38 PM~17467672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 02:11 PM~17467421
> *Sup AZ Side??  Any computer people who can help me with a software issue??  Please let me know. Thanks!
> *


What kind of software??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17467582
> *Jen,
> 
> What kind of software issue. If it designing or something try hitting up odesk as youll get about 100+ people wanting to do it in first 24hrs.  That the place to go to get webdesign, graphic design, software design, SEO work etc as it save you about 75% over getting work done here.
> ...



:angry: don't send the graphic design work elsewhere....I need to work too...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 02:40 PM~17467702
> *It cool you work with your brother though. I aint even heard from my brother in years man. We aint got much in common though really, I mean I spent most my life doing dirt and he is a minister but mostly play in a band :wow:  Only time I know what he doing is when I see he got a new album out. To be honest I got friends who is more brothers than my own brother.
> *



YA ME AND MY BROTHER ARE REAL CLOSE..... AND ALL MY FAMILY AS WELL.. YA AND I FEEL YOU ON THE BROTHER THING,,,MY FAMILY IN CALI IS ALL FUCKED UP.. THEY TREAT EACHOTHER AS IF THEY WERENT EVEN FRIENDS,,,,,

YA MY JOB IS OK....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 02:38 PM~17467669
> *YA WE GET IT MILLED AND PRODUCED FOR US,,,, SHIPPED TO US DIRECTLY,,, AND DISTIBUTE TO DA PUBLIC....
> OUR WOOD IS EXOTIC,,,, REALLY GOOD STUFF..... JUS SLOW RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Koa is nice...I like the glow....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda Pepe, que aces loco???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 12 2010, 02:50 PM~17467798
> *Koa is nice...I like the glow....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 02:56 PM~17467870
> *que onda Pepe, que aces loco???
> *



Que onda ben aqui nomas mirando aver que as puesto pero ya es como leer un libro en esta madre ni en la escuela tenia que leer tanto


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 02:45 PM~17467752
> *Art,
> 
> I know lot about lumber as spent years in the jungles cutting it. My favorite exotic wood is tiger Kamagong and Hawaiian Koa (They think it only grows in Hawaii). BTW, My neighbor also doing slow business now to he says, I figure because no building much and no equity to do renovations. Imagine we paid 350,000 for our crib now one just like it just sold at 145,000 just few doors away :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



YA SHIT IS REAL !


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 03:01 PM~17467930
> *Me too. I once helped produce allot of Koa products for a souvenir shop in Hawaii, like turned bowls etc from Acacia koa. At first they shipped the wood to PI , our people did the work and returned it to them as finished products. Eventually though convinced them to use another species of Acacia that look just like koa, funny thing is they where selling it as Hawaiian made to tourists. Another my friends was making bamboo long boards that was also going to Hawaii. It funny how many items people think of as "American made" or "Tribal made" are produced overseas.
> *



Koa is a species of Acacia...so not really any difference except where is grown. Yeah if tourists really looked at the label....made in the Phillipines or Indonesia...lol

Is that longboard actual wood core? I'd like to see that. My uncle used to make longboards up here in Cali.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 12 2010, 03:08 PM~17468015
> *Koa is a species of Acacia...so not really any difference except where is grown. Yeah if tourists really looked at the label....made in the Phillipines or Indonesia...lol
> 
> Is that longboard actual wood core? I'd like to see that. My uncle used to make longboards up here in Cali.
> *



Deeloc,

I saw your uncle in Endless Summer :wow: . I'll try to find some info about how the bamboo boards where made. The guy who set up the shop in Sairgao was a Australian surfer. Allot of foreigners went to Sairgao to surf as is very cheap and good waves, if fall of though youll get cut by the corals. Here a video of Cloud9. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TCN0j9v2zJs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TCN0j9v2zJs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That's the best waves...when they cut yah.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WTF THIS IS A LOWRIDER THREAD NOT A LUMBER THREAD? :uh: :biggrin: *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17467526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup D!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP JEN HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 03:36 PM~17468346
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 02:37 PM~17468362
> *WTF THIS IS A LOWRIDER THREAD NOT A LUMBER THREAD?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, can I get for cords of wood fo the fire place please?? :biggrin: Also can I get wood to make the barn out in the back 40!! No **** on the wood!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:39 PM~17468379
> *WHAT UP JEN HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? :wave:
> *


Sup OG?? I'm doing okay. How are you?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17468435
> *Yes, can I get for cords of wood fo the fire place please??  :biggrin: Also can I get wood to make the barn out in the back 40!! No **** on the wood!!!
> *



:biggrin: Yes Sir :biggrin: Shit they gonna be cring me a river soon!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17468435
> *Yes, can I get for cords of wood fo the fire place please??  :biggrin: Also can I get wood to make the barn out in the back 40!! No **** on the wood!!!
> *


LOL...you need wood??? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 03:45 PM~17468448
> *Sup OG?? I'm doing okay. How are you?
> *


That's good to hear girl..Still working at shop? I am ok could be doing better..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 12 2010, 03:45 PM~17468449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 12 2010, 02:45 PM~17468449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey JOE!!!!!why you posting up whats next!!!?????  THATS HECTORS JOB!!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:48 PM~17468480
> *That's good to hear girl..Still working at shop? I am ok could be doing better..
> *


No I just hang out over there alot. I'm not working, which sucks. I could be doin better, but I'm thankful for what I do have at the moment. You going Saturday?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ luv's you Rollin!!!!!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17468362
> *WTF THIS IS A LOWRIDER THREAD NOT A LUMBER THREAD?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TO SEE U REGULATING O.G.!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 12 2010, 03:48 PM~17468486
> *Hey JOE!!!!!why you posting up whats next!!!?????  CLUBS UNITED!!![/i] *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 03:52 PM~17468523
> *GOOD TO SEE U REGULATING O.G.!!!
> *



Some one has to I know I don't wanna read about no damn Lumber and other stupid shit on here!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2010, 03:54 PM~17468542
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


Damn Missing all this CLUBS UNITED :biggrin: STUFF GOING ON!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17468435
> *Yes, can I get for cords of wood fo the fire place please??  :biggrin: Also can I get wood to make the barn out in the back 40!! No **** on the wood!!!
> *



YA.. PA.....MR INGALS IS COMING BACK FROM SLEEPYEYE IN THE MORNIN WIT UR LOAD OF LUMBER! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17468434
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey does anybody have hotel reservations for the Casino show, that they may not be using?? if so hit me with the GOOD PM


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:56 PM~17468575
> *Some one has to I know I don't wanna read about no damn Lumber and other stupid shit on here!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


OMG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you aint nothin nice O.G.!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:56 PM~17468575
> *Some one has to I know I don't wanna read about no damn Lumber and other stupid shit on here!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Easy sollution is dont read it if you aint wanting to :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 03:38 PM~17468370
> *Sup Ben???
> Here's the issue. I'm taking online classes and for one of my classes I have to keep a journal. The journal has to be written in Microsoft Office 2007. I only had the trial, which expired. So basically I need a product key for the full version or I have to buy the program (which I kinda dont want to do, cuz then I will be dipping in to my Fort McDowell money LOL)
> Wassup D!!!
> *


U got PM Jen. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 04:15 PM~17468746
> *Easy sollution is dont read it  if you aint wanting to  :biggrin:
> *


damn justin,,,,,....you talkin wrong to da wrong person,,, u better edit that shit before she sees it! :twak: :nono: hno: :nosad: it wont be safe in here for no man or beast!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 12 2010, 03:03 PM~17467963
> *Que onda ben aqui nomas mirando aver que as puesto pero ya es como leer un libro en esta madre ni en la escuela tenia que leer tanto
> *


pues si, estos vato parecen comadres!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17468362
> *WTF THIS IS A LOWRIDER THREAD NOT A LUMBER THREAD?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tell em ay!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 03:38 PM~17468370
> *Sup Ben???
> 
> *


fort mcdowell here we come!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17468435
> *Yes, can I get for cords of wood fo the fire place please??  :biggrin: Also can I get wood to make the barn out in the back 40!! No **** on the wood!!!
> *


***!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 12 2010, 03:46 PM~17468470
> *LOL...you need wood??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2010, 03:51 PM~17468513
> *AZ luv's you Rollin!!!!!!!
> *


well not all of AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k rollin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 03:52 PM~17468523
> *GOOD TO SEE U REGULATING O.G.!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 03:58 PM~17468593
> *Damn Missing all this CLUBS UNITED  :biggrin: STUFF GOING ON!!! :angry:
> *


keep your head up og, were all here for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 04:00 PM~17468610
> *YA.. PA.....MR INGALS IS COMING BACK FROM SLEEPYEYE IN THE MORNIN WIT UR LOAD OF LUMBER! :biggrin:
> *


lol as stupid as that show was, i think we all sat there and watched it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 04:00 PM~17468613
> *:biggrin: HELLO :biggrin:
> *


que onda mandito???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 04:04 PM~17468648
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin Raul?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 04:20 PM~17468794
> *damn justin,,,,,....you talkin wrong to da wrong person,,, u better edit that shit before she sees it! :twak:  :nono:  hno:  :nosad: it wont be safe in here for no man or beast!
> *


 hno: hno: thats his ass Mr. postman!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

steadydippin4life











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Ok! This is for Rollin! This vatos everywhere!!!_ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup t mak


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 12 2010, 03:48 PM~17468486
> *Hey JOE!!!!!why you posting up whats next!!!?????   THATS HECTORS JOB!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm sorry damm my bad hector,good looking out Midnight ,i can get my ass kick for that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 04:00 PM~17468613
> *:biggrin: HELLO :biggrin:
> *



What up? :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 04:15 PM~17468746
> *Easy sollution is dont read it  if you aint wanting to  :biggrin:
> *


HEY i worked in a lumber yard before,let's talk wood!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 04:15 PM~17468746
> *Easy sollution is dont read it  if you aint wanting to  :biggrin:
> *



*Fuk who can't read that shit when it is in novel form and takes up a whole mafuken page!! Best solution is I'll give you a fuken Quarter and you can call someone who gives a fuk cause we don't on Lay It Low!!!  *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hey i do    i like novels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its reading !!!!!!!!!i like reading 4 reals


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 12 2010, 05:44 PM~17469773
> *hey i do       i like novels :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: its reading !!!!!!!!!i like reading 4 reals
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :worship: much props to you then!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Here are some old pic's ART Buck!!!*


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 05:43 PM~17469754
> *Fuk who can't read that shit when it is in novel form and takes up a whole mafuken page!! Best solution is I'll give you a fuken Quarter and you can call someone who gives a fuk cause we don't on Lay It Low!!!
> *


TELL UM !!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 true talk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 05:47 PM~17469812
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :worship: much props to you then!!
> *


Thank you i read my EMT books and i'm going to be at the lions den in scottdale 
soon sparing and helping other fighters, and in the mean time i like to read.....barnes and noble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK......NAAAA, I AINT GONNA TOUCH THIS ONE!!!! lol :biggrin:
WAIT..... THEM FOOLS DRINKIN BUDLITE???? 
THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
DAMN....TIM WAS STILL A BIG MAFUKAH BACK THEN HUH?
OK.......ARTHUR?????IS THAT YOU????? :cheesy:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up AZ side :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *Here are some old pic's ART Buck!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 05:43 PM~17469754
> *Fuk who can't read that shit when it is in novel form and takes up a whole mafuken page!! Best solution is I'll give you a fuken Quarter and you can call someone who gives a fuk cause we don't on Lay It Low!!!
> *


You can quote country ass song lyrics in blue letters now. :biggrin: Anyway, As stated if you do not want to read what people write simply do not fucken read it, it that simple and if you cant prevent yourself use the nifty little ignore user function. :biggrin: Carry on with your song lyrics, maybe you can quote some Toby Keith , or some Brad Paisly next , it better than youtube :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 02:21 PM~17467504
> *damn, are they hiring homie????
> *


not at the moment homie, we're busy 7 days a week, but no one wants to lose their job.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > *Here are some old pic's ART Buck!!!*
> >
> > [
> > NICE PICS OGIZZLE!!!........HOW LONG AGO WERE THESE?
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 12 2010, 05:54 PM~17469907
> *:biggrin:
> TELL UM !!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0 true talk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 04:31 PM~17468906
> *pues si, estos vato parecen comadres!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's for sure :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 06:29 PM~17470338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh.......... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 06:35 PM~17470389
> *You can quote country ass song lyrics in blue letters now.  :biggrin:  Anyway, As stated if you do not want to read what people write simply do not fucken read it, it that simple and if you cant prevent yourself use the nifty little ignore user function.  :biggrin: Carry on with your song lyrics, maybe you can quote some Toby Keith , or some Brad Paisly next , it better than youtube :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > *Here are some old pic's ART Buck!!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 06:35 PM~17470389
> *You can quote country ass song lyrics in blue letters now.  :biggrin:  Anyway, As stated if you do not want to read what people write simply do not fucken read it, it that simple and if you cant prevent yourself use the nifty little ignore user function.  :biggrin: Carry on with your song lyrics, maybe you can quote some Toby Keith , or some Brad Paisly next , it better than youtube :biggrin:
> *



damn must listen to country alot cause I didn't even know I wrote a country quote!!! :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Lunas64, rudyrangel, compita, henry castillo, jsobera

What's up? How's it going? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 06:04 PM~17470692
> *Lunas64, rudyrangel, compita, henry castillo, jsobera
> 
> What's up? How's it going? :wave:  :wave:
> *


Jus here on LIL, takin a break from doin shit to the Biscayne!!! touch up this, and that, reglue this and that!!! vacuum the interior, fix that, add this and that...... shit never ends!!!! BUT I LOVE THIS SHIIIIIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 07:08 PM~17470729
> *Jus here on LIL, takin a break from doin shit to the Biscayne!!! touch up this, and that, reglue this and that!!! vacuum the interior, fix that, add this and that...... shit never ends!!!! BUT I LOVE THIS SHIIIIIT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

what up Old Man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 07:02 PM~17470676
> *damn must listen to country alot cause I didn't even know I wrote a country quote!!! :uh:
> *


Hell us conservative crackers gotta have our country :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:

OGPLAYER 


How are you girl?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 05:29 PM~17470338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup a long time ago!!!! not that long......and yes it is me ALLEN.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 06:25 PM~17470926
> *:biggrin:
> 
> what up Old Man
> *


HURTIN!!!! :uh:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 07:04 PM~17470692
> *Lunas64, rudyrangel, compita, henry castillo, jsobera
> 
> What's up? How's it going? :wave:  :wave:
> *


Nothing much just here drinking a 40 of BUD.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And this is for the homie's!!!_ :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2010, 08:40 PM~17471997
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And this is for the homie's!!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@May 12 2010, 08:51 PM~17472183
> *Whats up homie .
> *


Wat up doggie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 08:19 PM~17471694
> *HURTIN!!!! :uh:
> *


 :happysad: 

tell me about it.....ok better not


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17468975
> *whats crackin Raul?
> *


WHAT UP BEN CAN'T WAIT 4 TOMORROW PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 08:43 PM~17472041
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Justin give me some Rhinestone cowboy please :x: :x:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17470981
> *:wave:
> 
> OGPLAYER
> ...



Hi girl :biggrin: Just here chillin' and hanging in there..


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN(MEANING WATS UP) JUSTIN.............


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Here you go.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-p8wDhK5LyY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-p8wDhK5LyY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17472698
> *WHAT UP BEN CAN'T WAIT 4 TOMORROW PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

COMPITA K PASA U GOING 2 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17472883
> *COMPITA K PASA U GOING 2 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


simon homie y tu?estas listo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres another one 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lB8Nkn3Xjes&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lB8Nkn3Xjes&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17472897
> *
> *


ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeee MARINATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17472850
> *WATS KRAKIN(MEANING WATS UP) JUSTIN.............
> *


PHX Custom, 

Just chillin in tha cut.

Justin


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17472853
> *Here you go.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-p8wDhK5LyY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-p8wDhK5LyY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU JUSTIN-AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:43 PM~17472916
> *ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeee MARINATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP LOCO


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 08:42 PM~17472899
> *simon homie y tu?estas listo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya sabes


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: azmobn06, bigb01, compita, cutlass.hopper

sup


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 09:49 PM~17473001
> *ya sabes
> *


es todo homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 09:55 PM~17473088
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: azmobn06, bigb01, compita, cutlass.hopper
> 
> ...


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 09:57 PM~17473119
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was sapening :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 04:36 PM~17468965
> *que onda mandito???
> *



:biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH BENITO! :biggrin: ARE YOU RAEDY FOR THE FORT McDOWELL SHOW HOMIE!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 05:37 PM~17469684
> *What up? :wave:
> *



:biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH uffin: JUS CHILLIN' :420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17472897
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 09:58 PM~17473133
> *was sapening :biggrin:
> *


nada homie just chilling at the pad!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 09:55 PM~17473088
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: azmobn06, bigb01, compita, cutlass.hopper
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: Y YO QUE?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 09:49 PM~17473001
> *ya sabes
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP MANDO :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17473266
> *:angry:  :angry: Y YO QUE??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt see you


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:08 PM~17473257
> *nada homie just chilling at the pad!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 ME TOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:08 PM~17473257
> *nada homie just chilling at the pad!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


es todo


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 10:09 PM~17473266
> *:angry:  :angry: Y YO QUE??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no te miras ahi homie estabas de guest? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17473285
> *WHAT UP MANDO :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: YA SABES   CATCHING UP ON THE "CHISME" :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17473299
> *didnt see you
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 10:11 PM~17473316
> *es todo
> *


y tu todavia chambiando o que?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:12 PM~17473325
> *no te miras ahi homie estabas de guest? :biggrin:
> *



  PURO UNDERCOVER :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17473348
> *   PURO UNDERCOVER :ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:13 PM~17473339
> *y tu todavia chambiando o que?
> *



:biggrin: I WILL TAKE A FOOT LONG COLD CUT COMBO ON WHITE BREAD PLEASE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:13 PM~17473339
> *y tu todavia chambiando o que?
> *


just doing paperwork...reports.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 10:15 PM~17473366
> *:biggrin: I WILL TAKE A FOOT LONG COLD CUT COMBO ON WHITE BREAD PLEASE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


well then you better take your ass to Subway then :biggrin: 

I dont make samiches guey :angry: 

I just make dough :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 10:22 PM~17473452
> *well then you better take your ass to Subway then :biggrin:
> 
> I dont make samiches guey :angry:
> ...


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 10:22 PM~17473452
> *well then you better take your ass to Subway then :biggrin:
> 
> I dont make samiches guey :angry:
> ...



:run: :run: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 12 2010, 10:22 PM~17473458
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:28 PM~17473531
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+May 12 2010, 10:28 PM~17473531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

OH SHIT BIGBEN IN THE GOD DAMN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

What's up everyone


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:45 PM~17473714
> *OH SHIT BIGBEN IN THE GOD DAMN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


uh oh...he's getting ready to post the hynas :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 12 2010, 10:46 PM~17473717
> *What's up everyone
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Now this is how it should be.....EASY READING. :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 12 2010, 05:40 PM~17469724
> *HEY i worked in a lumber yard  before,let's talk wood!!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *


you talk about wood????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 05:43 PM~17469754
> *Fuk who can't read that shit when it is in novel form and takes up a whole mafuken page!! Best solution is I'll give you a fuken Quarter and you can call someone who gives a fuk cause we don't on Lay It Low!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 06:29 PM~17470338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn they did drink Bud lite, but they have money now thats why they drink Coronas now!!!!

Is that willy on the far left???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 06:35 PM~17470395
> *not at the moment homie, we're busy 7 days a week, but no one wants to lose their job.
> *


o well,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 12 2010, 07:02 PM~17470676
> *damn must listen to country alot cause I didn't even know I wrote a country quote!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2010, 07:08 PM~17470729
> *Jus here on LIL, takin a break from doin shit to the Biscayne!!! touch up this, and that, reglue this and that!!! vacuum the interior, fix that, add this and that...... shit never ends!!!! BUT I LOVE THIS SHIIIIIT!! :biggrin:
> *


 taking viagra here and there, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17470952
> *Hell us conservative crackers gotta have our country :biggrin:
> *


do you know why cowboys always have shit on thier noses???????





























cause," they looking for love in all the wrong places" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17472698
> *WHAT UP BEN CAN'T WAIT 4 TOMORROW PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


coming right up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2010, 10:01 PM~17473159
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH BENITO!  :biggrin: ARE YOU RAEDY FOR THE FORT McDOWELL SHOW HOMIE!!??  :biggrin:
> *


i'm going homie but i'm not taking my car!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 12 2010, 10:45 PM~17473714
> *OH SHIT BIGBEN IN THE GOD DAMN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


in efect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 12 2010, 10:46 PM~17473717
> *What's up everyone
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 10:46 PM~17473721
> *uh oh...he's getting ready to post the hynas :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 12 2010, 10:46 PM~17473721
> *uh oh...he's getting ready to post the hynas :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 11:01 PM~17473864
> *do you know why cowboys always have shit on thier noses???????
> cause," they looking for love in all the wrong places"
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 11:02 PM~17473877
> *i'm going homie but i'm not taking my car!!!!!!!
> *


I'm not going...take alot of pics :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 11:01 PM~17473864
> *do you know why cowboys always have shit on thier noses???????
> cause," they looking for love in all the wrong places"
> 
> ...


Ben,

Yeah but did you know that Taco Bell








































AINT THE MEXICAN PHONE COMPANY !!!!!!!!!!!! I just learned that yesterday when pulled my conservative cracker ass up in there to trying pay my bill :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats up AZ? Everyone ready for this weekend???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DIRTY SOUTH, HOE81 whats up homies


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

cadillacking602, azroller, oldskool 62, smiley_62, Justin-Az, DIRTY SOUTH, ART LOKS, PHXROJOE
what up :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 13 2010, 12:59 AM~17474264
> *cadillacking602, azroller, oldskool 62, smiley_62, Justin-Az, DIRTY SOUTH, ART LOKS, PHXROJOE
> what up  :wave:
> *


Q-onda


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

whats going on big ed


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 12 2010, 11:59 PM~17474264
> *cadillacking602, azroller, oldskool 62, smiley_62, Justin-Az, DIRTY SOUTH, ART LOKS, PHXROJOE
> what up  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

u like them country girls justin-az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 13 2010, 12:11 AM~17474325
> *u like them country girls justin-az
> *


We gotta have em as turning OZ AZ into a Honky Tonk, complete with sawdust on the floor. :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pics Ben :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:16 AM~17474354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thats all homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! till next tuesday!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17474370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phoeniximpala_@May 13 2010, 12:18 AM~17474361
> *Nice pics Ben  :h5:
> *


thank you bro!!!!


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

really nice pics ben :thumbsup:


----------



## phoeniximpala (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:25 AM~17474391
> *thank you bro!!!!
> *


no thank you haha :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks to all of you that were assisting me with my software dilemma. Mission accomplished! 

SPECIAL THANKS TO ART LOKS, DEE-LOC, JUSTIN AND RUDY (FOREVER MOBBIN)!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


PS....Ben the pics suck! I think me and OG Player should post up some half naked dudes, just for fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 13 2010, 12:26 AM~17474396
> *really nice pics ben  :thumbsup:
> *


your welcome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 13 2010, 12:42 AM~17474447
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*I SMELL A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

J/K BUT REALLY!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whatz upperz?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2010, 06:16 AM~17475313
> *Whatz upperz?
> *


downerz :biggrin:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 12:06 AM~17476070
> *downerz :biggrin:
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BoyleHeights323_@May 13 2010, 08:07 AM~17476082
> *BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17474371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin: VERY NICE BEN  :wow:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 12:30 AM~17476332
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BoyleHeights323_@May 13 2010, 08:07 AM~17476082
> *BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!
> *


wtf????? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 13 2010, 08:38 AM~17476418
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin: VERY NICE BEN   :wow:
> *


your welcome homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:47 AM~17476499
> *wtf?????  :angry:
> *


needs to take that shit back to the basement :angry:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 12:47 AM~17476499
> *wtf?????  :angry:
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2010, 11:46 PM~17474191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Que chulada parese que acaba de llegar de los perros de la 35 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 13 2010, 12:42 AM~17474447
> *Thanks to all of you that were assisting me with my software dilemma. Mission accomplished!
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO ART LOKS, DEE-LOC, JUSTIN AND RUDY (FOREVER MOBBIN)!!
> ...


Good to hear you got it done! You're welcome!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 13 2010, 12:42 AM~17474447
> *Thanks to all of you that were assisting me with my software dilemma. Mission accomplished!
> 
> SPECIAL THANKS TO ART LOKS, DEE-LOC, JUSTIN AND RUDY (FOREVER MOBBIN)!!
> ...



glad you got it,,, any future needs of help im a nerd :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:15 AM~17474352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2010, 06:16 AM~17475313
> *Whatz upperz?
> *


 :wave: WUZZZZZ UP "MIKEY 5 BEERS"!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BoyleHeights323_@May 13 2010, 08:07 AM~17476082
> *BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!
> *



:scrutinize:  :ugh: :uh: *GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:47 AM~17476499
> *wtf?????  :angry:
> *



:angry: :angry: I KNOW HUH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: READ THE POST I LEFT THAT FOO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 13 2010, 08:38 AM~17476418
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin: VERY NICE BEN   :wow:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 08:06 AM~17476070
> *downerz :biggrin:
> *



I SAY :nono: :nono: TO DOWNERZ AND :yes: :yes: :yes: TO uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17474371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: WHAT A GRRRRRRRRRRRREAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright homies, I need some help...

I have 2 "expensive" wire wheels with loose spokes.
Does anybody know some where or someone to tightened them up/trued and re-sealed??

I've spoken to Alloy Wheel Repair and Wheel Specialists and they no longer offer this service.

ANy help would be appreciated.

-Termite


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 13 2010, 09:12 AM~17476738
> *:wow: Que chulada parese que acaba de llegar de los perros de la 35 :biggrin:
> *


lol que no??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 11:48 AM~17478147
> *:scrutinize:    :ugh:  :uh: GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 12:02 PM~17478249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajaja thats funny shit!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 12:04 PM~17478263
> *Alright homies, I need some help...
> 
> I have 2 "expensive" wire wheels with loose spokes.
> ...


i'm looking into it right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:17 PM~17478393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: NICE PICS YOU POSTED TODAY!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2010, 12:12 PM~17478339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: 'SUP ART LOKS! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:18 PM~17478410
> *i'm looking into it right now!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: WHILE YOU ARE LOOKING INTO THAT  ALSO LOOK INTO A PRICE ON SOME 13 INCH CENTER GOLDS FOR MY HOMIE!! :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17478432
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP ART LOKS!  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE!!
HERE AT WORK,,,, Y TU CARNAL??!!!!  :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541302


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2010, 12:34 PM~17478590
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541302
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiJVrCNZGkU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uiJVrCNZGkU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 12:04 PM~17478263
> *Alright homies, I need some help...
> 
> I have 2 "expensive" wire wheels with loose spokes.
> ...


Hit up fatass digo el senor benito he the men,so when it comes to wheels


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bM_vLk1I6G4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bM_vLk1I6G4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2010, 04:04 PM~17468648
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 01:43 AM~17474709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I SMELL A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 12:02 PM~17478249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 11:53 AM~17478183
> *I SAY  :nono:  :nono: TO DOWNERZ AND  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: TO  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:18 PM~17478410
> *i'm looking into it right now!!!!!!!!!
> *



cool homie...let me know


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 12:22 PM~17478453
> *:biggrin: WHILE YOU ARE LOOKING INTO THAT   ALSO LOOK INTO A PRICE ON SOME 13 INCH CENTER GOLDS FOR MY HOMIE!!  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 13 2010, 12:46 PM~17478712
> *Hit up fatass digo el senor benito he the men,so when it comes to wheels
> *


I did.....saw him cruzin downtown :biggrin: 

I shopuld have offered him my wheels for 4 sets of his :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 01:39 PM~17479200
> *:biggrin:
> *


Weed is from the earth. God put this here for me and you. Take advantage man, take advantage.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

anythign going on in the pheonix area im headed there tonight for the weekend? its gunna be a long ass drive 9hrs.... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 13 2010, 01:47 PM~17479276
> *anythign going on in the pheonix area im headed there tonight for the weekend? its gunna be a long ass drive 9hrs.... :biggrin:
> *


Car show at FT. McDowell casino....hector should be blasting flyers all over soon.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: azmobn06, PHXROJOE, PORKYS818, Angel/Techniques, ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels

any word??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2010, 01:46 PM~17479268
> *Weed is from the earth. God put this here for me and you. Take advantage man, take advantage.
> 
> 
> ...



cool, if that's your thing.......


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 01:50 PM~17479303
> *Car show at FT. McDowell casino....hector should be blasting flyers all over soon.
> *


is that gunna be sat or sunday....thanks homie....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 13 2010, 01:53 PM~17479332
> *is that gunna be sat or sunday....thanks homie....
> *


Sat. Look a couple pages back and you 'll see a flyer...I don't have one downloaded.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 12:19 PM~17478423
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!!  :wave: NICE PICS YOU POSTED TODAY!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 12:22 PM~17478453
> *:biggrin: WHILE YOU ARE LOOKING INTO THAT   ALSO LOOK INTO A PRICE ON SOME 13 INCH CENTER GOLDS FOR MY HOMIE!!  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 13 2010, 12:46 PM~17478712
> *Hit up fatass digo el senor benito he the men,so when it comes to wheels
> *


ya ves como eres joto???


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Here you go homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 01:44 PM~17479241
> *I did.....saw him cruzin downtown :biggrin:
> 
> I shopuld have offered him my wheels for 4 sets of his :biggrin:
> *


are you rying to say my wheels are cheap???

well at least mine are good!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k waiting for a call!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 02:13 PM~17479495
> *are you rying to say my wheels are cheap???
> 
> well at least mine are good!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

that one hurts!!!

J/K homie, I paid too much for these for the problems they are giving me....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 13 2010, 02:13 PM~17479490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2010, 01:46 PM~17479268
> *Weed is from the earth. God put this here for me and you. Take advantage man, take advantage.
> 
> 
> ...


Art,

For me Id rather see somebody get high than drunk as seen drunk people straight up kill people over dumb shit but never seen nobody get blazed and start blasting people. I dont do any of it though ,part of a deal I made, as am a AA member with 5yrs sober :biggrin: I say legalize everything and tax it though as prohibitions historically have never worked. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOWRiders for Cerebral Palsy car show fundraiser at copperstate bar and grill!! THANX TO ALL THAT CAME OUT AND SHINED! YA I DID IT AGAIN FOR THE AZ-SIDE!!! DA MAN DA MYTH ART LOKS!

Added: May 11, 2010, 03:57 PM Time: 10:00 Raw File: riders for cerebral palsey.wmv Broadcast: Public Live! Views: * O.G. AZSIDE!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2010, 02:29 PM~17479632
> *Art,
> 
> For me Id rather see somebody get high than drunk as seen drunk people straight up kill people over dumb shit but never seen nobody get blazed and start blasting people. I dont do any of it though ,part of a deal I made, as am a AA member with 5yrs sober  :biggrin: I say legalize everything and tax it though as prohibitions historically have never worked.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I DONT GET LIFTED, I DONT LIKE BEIN INSIDE THE FRIDGE! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THONG THURSDAYS!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2010, 02:54 PM~17468542
> *FIXED*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 13 2010, 01:43 AM~17474709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...a lowridin nerd! Now that is something! J/K...thanks again.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17474371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2010, 04:05 PM~17480706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ok i know i went overboard but come on we are all stressed out over the casino show,,everybody workin hard,,, gettin ready,,, well just thought i would take ur mids off the grind..

well im gona clock out and head to the shop...cuz i hear a cold one screamin ...where the hell is art loks @???


one last one 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
<img src=\'http://tools.spicetwins.com/hosted/hailey_sweet/images/SpiceTwins11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />* 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+May 13 2010, 08:06 AM~17476070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! TERMITE IS A MOMMY? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 11:44 AM~17478120
> *:wave: WUZZZZZ UP "MIKEY 5 BEERS"!!  :biggrin:
> *


WORKING MY ASS OFF HOMIE! I HOPE THIS SHIT KEEPS UP!


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 13 2010, 11:48 AM~17478147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2010, 04:32 PM~17481016
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WTF! TERMITE IS A MOMMY? :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2010, 04:38 PM~17481090
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP ART?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 13 2010, 03:16 PM~17480095
> *FIXED
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2010, 04:32 PM~17481016
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WTF! TERMITE IS A MOMMY? :wow:
> *


huh...had me tripping :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 13 2010, 04:15 PM~17480819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all I see is a bunch of red X's :uh:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2010, 12:04 PM~17443781
> *:wave:
> *


que onda paisa. que dice la phoeniquera :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 13 2010, 04:44 PM~17481152
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOMIES? *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 06:48 PM~17481850
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?
> *


:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2010, 06:11 PM~17482134
> *:wave:
> *


What up Ruben? How are things going out there? Tell corina I said hello :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 07:42 PM~17482443
> *What up Ruben? How are things going out there?  Tell corina I said hello  :biggrin:
> *


Same ol shit... Getting ready for my vampire shift at work :420: 

I'll tell her :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2010, 06:50 PM~17482533
> *Same ol shit... Getting ready for my vampire shift at work :420:
> 
> I'll tell her :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: damn I forgot you wroked vampire shift.. Ok Thanks!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 02:18 PM~17479531
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> that one hurts!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 13 2010, 03:30 PM~17480246
> *I'm SOO not a hater! :uh:  LOL...just wanted to give you some shit! Where the hell is OG Player...I need some back-up! LOL
> Wow...a lowridin nerd! Now that is something! J/K...thanks again.
> *


i know your not a hater!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 04:49 PM~17481214
> *all I see is a bunch of red X's :uh:
> *


he's not a pro like someone!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 13 2010, 04:49 PM~17481218
> *que onda paisa. que dice la phoeniquera :biggrin:
> *


aqui nomas loco, puros negocios!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

no te creas, aqui andamos valiendo verga!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 05:48 PM~17481850
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?
> *


Hey Og how you feeling??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:30 PM~17483600
> *Hey Og how you feeling??
> *



The same


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 08:42 PM~17483780
> *The same
> *


  keep the faith Moni!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:44 PM~17483795
> *  keep the faith Moni!!!
> *



I am trying but it sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 08:44 PM~17483810
> *I am trying but it sucks!!!  :angry:
> *


ya i know but just keep your head up!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Dont worry about us Mexicans....we found a Trojan horse to get us back to the USA!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 05:48 PM~17481850
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 13 2010, 09:28 PM~17484393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 13 2010, 09:31 PM~17484421
> *:wave:
> *


whats crackin homie, are you going to the casino show saturday???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64, oldskool 62, D.J. Midnite, smiley602

whats up homies

hey luna, isn't it past your bed time????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 04:48 PM~17481850
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?
> *


Sup OGizzle ??? We gonna take pics n shit for you from the Casino show!!!
I might even hop the 64 :0 !!!! LOL J/K, shit dont get up!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17484620
> *Sup OGizzle ??? We gonna take pics n shit for you from the Casino show!!!
> I might even hop the 64 :0 !!!! LOL J/K, shit dont get up!!
> *


i'll take some pics but you know the 64 biscayne dont hop!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:44 PM~17484580
> *Lunas64, oldskool 62, D.J. Midnite, smiley602
> 
> whats up homies
> ...


Ya, but had to get the Biscayne ready for the show :biggrin: . Have to get all the shit in the truck and car on the trailer n shit!! I need a beer!!  
But its all ready!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 09:48 PM~17484652
> *Ya, but had to get the Biscayne ready for the show :biggrin: . Have to get all the shit in the truck and car on the trailer n shit!! I need a beer!!
> But its all ready!
> *


oh, i thought you were waiting for the viagra to kick in!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17484664
> *oh, i thought you were waiting for the viagra to kick in!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!! you got jokes!!!! 3 minutes of Thunder baby!!!!! I am bringin it like a 
ma fukah!!!!! Badow!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Me n Mando are heading to the east side on our way to the casino. who wants to meet for some beers? we cant move in til after 5 , so we need to kill some time! 
Budlites anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 09:52 PM~17484704
> *LOL!!! you got jokes!!!! 3 minutes of Thunder baby!!!!! I am bringin it like a
> ma fukah!!!!! Badow!!
> *


looks like cloudy skys on the west side right over your house Mr Thunder!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64, CHUCKS66, SS520, dodgers_fan, tyrone_rolls_a_85, oldskool 62, PHXROJOE, ART LOKS, smiley602


damn az is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dont forget fellas, meeting at the casino show about the "house call"!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy: Hit me up when you all get there saturday night!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 09:56 PM~17484773
> *Dont forget fellas, meeting at the casino show about the "house call"!!!!! :biggrin:    :cheesy: Hit me up when you all get there saturday night!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, SS520, CHUCKS66, Ben'sCustomWheels, oldskool 62, dodgers_fan, cutlass.hopper, tyrone_rolls_a_85, PHXROJOE

Sup Fellas? how is everyone? Casino is gonna be badass!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

YOUNG ROGUE, cutlass.hopper, 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17484790
> *Lunas64, SS520, CHUCKS66, Ben'sCustomWheels, oldskool 62, dodgers_fan, cutlass.hopper, tyrone_rolls_a_85, PHXROJOE
> 
> Sup Fellas? how is everyone? Casino is gonna be badass!! :biggrin:
> *


damn i wish i could take my car!!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17484814
> *damn i wish i could take my car!!!!      :angry:
> *


Why cant you?
there can be 2 Biscaynes in one category!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 13 2010, 09:58 PM~17484794
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey thats my homie, chuck
he drives a truck,
and loves to f _ _ k!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 09:58 PM~17484798
> *YOUNG ROGUE, cutlass.hopper,
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S HANINN BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 10:01 PM~17484853
> *Why cant you?
> there can be 2 Biscaynes in one category!!
> *


yeah but you got a trailer, show off!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 13 2010, 11:57 AM~17478821
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Peace Fellas, Viagra topped out! laters :sprint: :boink: :naughty: Outta here!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17484866
> *WHAT'S HANINN BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *


nothing just here seeing whats up with the homies!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 09:02 PM~17484877
> *yeah but you got a trailer, show off!!!!!!!
> *


I will come get yours saturday!! i am moving in tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17484885
> *Peace Fellas, Viagra topped out! laters :sprint:  :boink:  :naughty: Outta here!
> *


dont worry homies, he'll be back in 4 mins :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17484879
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


nice avatar pic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:58 PM~17484798
> *YOUNG ROGUE, cutlass.hopper,
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP BEN GOOD ASS PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 09:05 PM~17484910
> *nice avatar pic!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

What's up everyone I'm going to have me some cold ones 
At the bar after work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:05 PM~17484913
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: WHAT UP BEN GOOD ASS PICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i got you homie, not like Art lok that posted nothing but *x* 's


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 13 2010, 10:06 PM~17484927
> *What's up everyone I'm going to have me some cold ones
> At the bar after work
> *


where at????


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:06 PM~17484925
> *THANKS
> *


 :420: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP YOUNG ROGUE , MANDO :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 09:06 PM~17484934
> *i got you homie, not like Art lok that posted nothing but  x 's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

The place is called marcs sports bar the beer is cold and cheap it's 
On 43 and peoria


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:09 PM~17484978
> *WHAT UP YOUNG ROGUE , MANDO :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WHAZUUUP :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 13 2010, 10:11 PM~17484997
> *The place is called marcs sports bar the beer is cold and cheap it's
> On 43 and peoria
> *


 :0 thats way too far, i'll stay here on the south side where its safe!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@May 13 2010, 09:12 PM~17485007
> *:wave: WHAZUUUP  :biggrin:
> *


U GOING 2 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:09 PM~17484978
> *WHAT UP YOUNG ROGUE , MANDO :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH RAUL :biggrin: YOU READY FOR SATURDAY HOMIE??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

new1 who are you?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2010, 04:36 PM~17481065
> *WORKING MY ASS OFF HOMIE! I HOPE THIS SHIT KEEPS UP!
> U TELL THE EM A!
> 
> ...



  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 10:15 PM~17485055
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda mandito????


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2010, 03:05 PM~17480706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

awwwww shit compita is in the house!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> :0 thats way too far, i'll stay here on the south side where its safe!!!!
> 
> just let me know when ever u want to go I got u


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 09:14 PM~17485034
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN' MUCH RAUL  :biggrin: YOU READY FOR SATURDAY HOMIE??
> *


YUP


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@May 13 2010, 10:17 PM~17485081
> *
> 
> just let me know when ever u want to go I got u
> *


ok ku homie, maybe next time let me know a lil erlier!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 05:48 PM~17481850
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

COMPITA :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17485064
> *que onda mandito????
> *


 :biggrin: AQUI NO MAS KICKIN' IT uffin: YOU NOW HOW I DOES IT HOMIE!!!! :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: MANDOS69C/10, cutlass.hopper, :wow: TopDogg :wow: , Ben'sCustomWheels, cadillacking602, oldskool 62, compita, new1


hno: hno: I ONLY SMOKE CUZ OF MY CATARACS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

How's everything going in here? I was told a member was causing problems in here.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:17 PM~17485091
> *YUP
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17485176
> *How's everything going in here? I was told a member was causing problems in here.
> *



   I HAVEN'T HEARD OR SEEN ANYTHING!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:13 PM~17485018
> *U GOING 2 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 09:26 PM~17485208
> *     I HAVEN'T HEARD OR SEEN ANYTHING!!! :dunno: :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:19 PM~17485119
> *COMPITA  :wave:
> *


que rollo homie estamos listos o que? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17485132
> *:biggrin: AQUI NO MAS KICKIN' IT uffin: YOU NOW HOW I DOES IT HOMIE!!!! :420: :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17485176
> *How's everything going in here? I was told a member was causing problems in here.
> *


i aint saying no names cause Al Luna will get mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

qvo puppet???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 08:48 PM~17483860
> *ya i know but just keep your head up!!!!!!!!
> *



I am and thanks for everything homie!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 10:52 PM~17485512
> *I am and thanks for everything homie!!
> *


i'll take some good pics for you saturday


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 13 2010, 09:31 PM~17484421
> *:wave:
> *



Hello :wave: Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17485079
> *awwwww shit compita is in the house!!!!!
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

cutlass.hopper, compita


are you guys going to hop on saturday????


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17485409
> *que rollo homie estamos listos o que? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA SABES OUE SI :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 10:54 PM~17485539
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


did you save me some hot wings???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 13 2010, 10:55 PM~17485546
> *YA SABES OUE SI :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: muy chingon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17484620
> *Sup OGizzle ??? We gonna take pics n shit for you from the Casino show!!!
> I might even hop the 64 :0 !!!! LOL J/K, shit dont get up!!
> *



Thanks can't wait to see them!! :biggrin: 
Damn gonna miss you hop the 64 :0 team blow me better watch out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:48 PM~17485470
> *i aint saying no names cause Al Luna will get mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 10:56 PM~17485559
> *Thanks can't wait to see them!! :biggrin:
> Damn gonna miss you hop the 64  :0 team blow me better watch out!!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont think that guy can smash a pop can!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 10:57 PM~17485565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pues que????


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:54 PM~17485542
> *cutlass.hopper, compita
> are you guys going to hop on saturday????
> *


simon homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 10:58 PM~17485573
> *simon  homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah compita, can i be the ground guy this time???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:55 PM~17485549
> *did you save me some hot wings???
> *


oh yeah estan esperandote which one you want hot or fire!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 10:59 PM~17485589
> *oh yeah estan esperandote which one you want hot or fire!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya paque!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17484633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:01 PM~17485605
> *ya paque!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh que la cancion entonces pa que m preguntas si t aguarde guey!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:02 PM~17485616
> *:biggrin:
> Hello hope you have a great weekend!!!
> Thanks!!
> *


what are you doing up so late???


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:59 PM~17485583
> *hell yeah compita, can i be the ground guy this time????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


simon nomas que no pushi pushi ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:03 PM~17485622
> *oh que la cancion entonces pa que m preguntas si t aguarde guey!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pero eso era 5 dias atras, ni que fuera perro!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17485635
> *simon nomas que no pushi pushi ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have to pushi pushi, that mothatrucka smashes the bumper by it's self!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll make you proud!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17485636
> *pero eso era 5 dias atras, ni que fuera perro!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


te dije ese dia que follow me to america o I mean to the chante homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 13 2010, 10:26 PM~17485208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: FRIDAY


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:06 PM~17485644
> *i dont have to pushi pushi, that mothatrucka smashes the bumper by it's self!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'll make you proud!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:06 PM~17485651
> *te dije ese dia que follow me to america o I mean to the chante homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Teamblowme602, whats up homie, are you going to hop at the casino too????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:07 PM~17485661
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


i think justin died!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17485665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:10 PM~17485687
> *i think justin died!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Naw homie snitches get stitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:11 PM~17485692
> *Naw homie snitches get stitches!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: poor guy!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations to FRANK of Frank's Hydraulics on his spread in the new Lrm. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:13 PM~17485701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  poor guy!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Well I just told the truth it is a lowrider forum!! Good night talk to you tomorrow gonna finish watching FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 13 2010, 11:13 PM~17485706
> *Congratulations to FRANK of Frank's Hydraulics on his spread in the new Lrm. :thumbsup:
> *



:worship: *Frank's Hydros aka Team Blow Me*

congrats homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17485715
> *:biggrin:  Well I just told the truth it is a lowrider forum!! Good night talk to you tomorrow gonna finish watching FRIDAY!!!
> *


good night Og talk to you tommorrow!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 13 2010, 11:13 PM~17485706
> *Congratulations to FRANK of Frank's Hydraulics on his spread in the new Lrm. :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS FRANK!! GONNA GO BUY IT AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17485733
> *CONGRATS FRANK!! GONNA GO BUY IT AND CHECK IT OUT
> *


x63 rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 13 2010, 11:13 PM~17485706
> *Congratulations to FRANK of Frank's Hydraulics on his spread in the new Lrm. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 congratulations ''FRANKS HYDRAULICS''aka ''team blow me'' :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

last pics of thick ass thursday!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Pitirijas, que onda mi *****???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES, 


hey mike are you going to the casino show???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:25 PM~17485814
> *PHX CUSTOM TEES,
> hey mike are you going to the casino show???
> *


YEA ILL BE THERE HOMMIE....R U GUNNA BE SELLLIN FRY BREAD?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2010, 11:49 PM~17485975
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


AHHHH LOOK AT THE SHOW MONSTER...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 13 2010, 11:32 PM~17485864
> *YEA ILL BE THERE HOMMIE....R U GUNNA BE SELLLIN FRY BREAD?
> *


na homie, i'll just have one for you, shit with peanuts just the way you like em :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17485721
> *:worship: Frank's Hydros aka Team Blow Me
> 
> congrats homie!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 12:27 AM~17486185
> *na homie, i'll just have one for you, shit with peanuts just the way you like em  :biggrin:
> *


U GUNNA FEEL RIGHT AT HOME ONCE UR THERE AT THE REZ HAAAAA?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*I GOT THEM SUNS TEES 12 BUX*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 02:12 PM~17479484
> *ya ves como eres joto???
> *


yo te defiendo y te mando clientes carnal "me das esquina te doy esquina" lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 01:44 PM~17479241
> *I did.....saw him cruzin downtown :biggrin:
> 
> I shopuld have offered him my wheels for 4 sets of his :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: hey homie I could trade you for some cheap china's too :biggrin:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: coupedup, Knightstalker

What's up family?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@May 14 2010, 04:31 AM~17487024
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 2 Members: coupedup, Knightstalker
> ...


Qvo fucker? :wave: What you doing up so late? :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17485568
> *i dont think that guy can smash a pop can!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No, but i bet a pop can will fit thru the hole in your rag!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 10:54 PM~17485539
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17485635
> *simon nomas que no pushi pushi ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey!! No pushy pushy! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:06 PM~17485651
> *te dije ese dia que follow me to america o I mean to the chante homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 13 2010, 11:32 PM~17485864
> *YEA ILL BE THERE HOMMIE....R U GUNNA BE SELLLIN FRY BREAD?
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 14 2010, 12:59 AM~17486303
> *I GOT THEM SUNS TEES 12 BUX
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 14 2010, 01:35 AM~17486481
> *:twak: hey homie I could trade you for some cheap china's too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:19 PM~17485757
> *X2 congratulations ''FRANKS HYDRAULICS''aka ''team blow me'' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 14 2010, 12:46 AM~17486259
> *U GUNNA FEEL RIGHT AT HOME ONCE UR THERE AT THE REZ HAAAAA?
> *


jajaja not at all homie, i'm mexican all the way..........
i bet you feel at home when you walk in a seven eleven cause you look like a sand *****!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 14 2010, 01:33 AM~17486472
> *yo te defiendo y te mando clientes carnal "me das esquina te doy esquina" lol
> *


para amigos como tu, pa que nececito enemigos


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

yo Ben any news on them repairs??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 14 2010, 06:27 AM~17487593
> *No, but i bet a pop can will fit thru the hole in your rag!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit a 40oz of budweiser will fit through that hole!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 08:51 AM~17488740
> *yo Ben any news on them repairs??
> *


let me call him back


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 14 2010, 12:59 AM~17486303
> *I GOT THEM SUNS TEES 12 BUX
> 
> 
> ...


where is you location at????


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo ben


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 08:54 AM~17488764
> *let me call him back
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 14 2010, 09:28 AM~17489089
> *Que rollo ben
> *


aqui nomas homie, y tu??


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 09:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


Congrates Frank!!! Well deserved!!! But.... you didnt shave Homey!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 13 2010, 04:49 PM~17481214
> *all I see is a bunch of red X's :uh:
> *



sorry bro like big ben said not a pro yet,,, sorry i left u hangin,,,,lol

but here they go had to repost cause there NICE :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 10:45 AM~17489793
> *sorry bro like big ben said not a pro yet,,, sorry i left u hangin,,,,lol
> 
> but here they go had to repost cause there NICE :wow:
> ...


nice way to redeem yourself Art!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 10:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


*

congradulations Frank and Team Blow Me!! for putttin it down in AZ!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 10:45 AM~17489793
> *sorry bro like big ben said not a pro yet,,, sorry i left u hangin,,,,lol
> 
> but here they go had to repost cause there NICE :wow:
> ...



:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 10:49 AM~17489820
> *nice way to redeem yourself Art!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA BRO I LEFT AND I COULD SEE EM,, I HATE THEM RED X......

BUT I FIGURED IT OUT....NOT A PRO,,, I LEAVE THAT TO YOU! :biggrin: :wow: 

BUT THERE WAS SOME NICE ONES!!!

HAD TO REPOST!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 10:59 PM~17485583
> *hell yeah compita, can i be the ground guy this time????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:02 PM~17485616
> *:biggrin:
> Hello hope you have a great weekend!!!
> Thanks!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: THE SAME TO YOU HOMEGIRL!  SHOULD BE PLENTY OF PICS POSTED UP THIS WEEKEND!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:04 PM~17485635
> *simon nomas que no pushi pushi ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: :rimshot:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:09 PM~17485678
> *Teamblowme602, whats up homie, are you going to hop at the casino too????
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 13 2010, 11:13 PM~17485706
> *Congratulations to FRANK of Frank's Hydraulics on his spread in the new Lrm. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:06 PM~17485644
> *i dont have to pushi pushi, that mothatrucka smashes the bumper by it's self!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'll make you proud!!!!!!!!!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: 


FIXED!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17485721
> *:worship: Frank's Hydros aka Team Blow Me
> 
> congrats homie!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS BIG BEN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 11:10 PM~17485687
> *i think justin died!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 I GUESS WE SHOULD POUR OUT A LIL LIQUOR IN MEMORY OF "JUST-IN AZ" :angel: :angel: 

































:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17485733
> *CONGRATS FRANK!! GONNA GO BUY IT AND CHECK IT OUT
> *


THANKS OG


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:19 PM~17485757
> *X2 congratulations ''FRANKS HYDRAULICS''aka ''team blow me'' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS COMPITA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 13 2010, 11:19 PM~17485757
> *X2 congratulations ''FRANKS HYDRAULICS''aka ''team blow me'' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: X3!!!  STILL HAVENT GOT MY NEW ISSUE IN YET SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 10:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:11 PM~17485692
> *Naw homie snitches get stitches!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 SOMEBODY MIGHT WANNA PUT OUT AN AMBER ALERT FOR THAT GUY!!!! :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 14 2010, 10:36 AM~17489726
> *Congrates Frank!!! Well deserved!!! But.... you didnt shave Homey!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


DAM LUNA I DID SHAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 10:50 AM~17489828
> *
> 
> congradulations Frank and Team Blow Me!! for putttin it down in AZ!!
> ...


THANKS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 14 2010, 06:27 AM~17487593
> *No, but i bet a pop can will fit thru the hole in your rag!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 OH NO HE DIDN'T JUST GO THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 08:24 AM~17488438
> *sup homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO TERMITE!! :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 10:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


HANDSOME MAN, LIKE SEAN CONARY........


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 10:45 AM~17489793
> *sorry bro like big ben said not a pro yet,,, sorry i left u hangin,,,,lol
> 
> but here they go had to repost cause there NICE :wow:
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: OOOOOOOOOO-WEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 14 2010, 12:17 PM~17490598
> *HANDSOME MAN, LIKE SEAN CONARY........
> *















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 13 2010, 11:23 PM~17485784]
last pics of thick ass thursday!!!!








[/quote]
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 12:26 PM~17490668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 10:52 AM~17489841
> *YA BRO I LEFT AND I COULD SEE EM,, I HATE THEM RED X......
> 
> BUT I FIGURED IT OUT....NOT A PRO,,, I LEAVE THAT TO YOU! :biggrin:  :wow:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 11:58 AM~17490411
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


oh shit, was i stepping on your toes with being the ground guy??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 12:03 PM~17490468
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> FIXED!!!    :biggrin:
> *


thank you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 12:14 PM~17490568
> *:biggrin: Q-VO TERMITE!!  :wave:
> *


same shit different day :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 14 2010, 12:04 PM~17490477
> *THANKS BIG BEN
> *


your welcome homie, you deserve it!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17490489
> *:0  :0  :0 I GUESS WE SHOULD POUR OUT A LIL LIQUOR IN MEMORY OF "JUST-IN AZ"  :angel:  :angel:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 12:53 PM~17490868
> *oh shit, was i stepping on your toes with being the ground guy??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's Danny Boy's gig :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 12:09 PM~17490528
> *:0  :0  :0 SOMEBODY MIGHT WANNA PUT OUT AN AMBER ALERT FOR THAT GUY!!!!  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 14 2010, 12:17 PM~17490598
> *HANDSOME MAN, LIKE SEAN CONARY........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 12:55 PM~17490894
> *that's Danny Boy's gig :biggrin:
> *


 hey bro call me up cause i got some good news for you on the repair for your wheels!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 12:57 PM~17490925
> *hey bro call me up cause i got some good news for you on the repair for your wheels!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT ABOUT MY PRICE QUOTE ON THOSE 13 INCH CENTER GOLDS FOR MY HOMIE!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 12:58 PM~17490935
> *It conservative cracker novel time !!!!  Fuck El Mirage.
> 
> I thought was gonna end up in jail 2day as was losing my temper but stayed cool and didn't get to wild. Fucking judge is a dumb, guess no IQ test is given prior to taking a judgeship as that fellow was really dumb. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 12:53 PM~17490868
> *oh shit, was i stepping on your toes with being the ground guy??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :no: :no:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 01:01 PM~17490959
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WHAT ABOUT MY PRICE QUOTE ON THOSE 13 INCH CENTER GOLDS FOR MY HOMIE!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


lmao your an asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:02 PM~17490970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I WAS WAITING FOR YOU TO POST THAT!!!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 12:58 PM~17490935
> *It conservative cracker novel time !!!!  Fuck El Mirage.
> 
> I thought was gonna end up in jail 2day as was losing my temper but stayed cool and didn't get to wild. Fucking judge is a dumb, guess no IQ test is given prior to taking a judgeship as that fellow was really dumb. :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *ATTENTION OG AZ-SIDE;;;;;;;;;AMBER ALERT HAS BEEN CANCELD!!!!    
JUSTIN WAS WALKIN THE FINE LINE OF THE SYSTEM;;;;;;ALL SYSTEMS GO!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: 


*WHAT UP JUSTIN!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 12:55 PM~17490894
> *that's Danny Boy's gig :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 12:54 PM~17490882
> *same shit different day :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:03 PM~17490977
> *lmao your an asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono: WELL HE TELLS ME THAT YOU WON'T ANSWER WHEN HE CALLS YOU!!! :biggrin: HE SAYS THAT HE IS GONNA HAVE ONE OF HIS CAMELS TO TAKE A DUMP IN YOUR '63!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 10:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


_Yeah! Congrads Frank!!!! Thats why you star in most our videos and why i started this video out with you Ese!!!!!_  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HeGE94qjNQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HeGE94qjNQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 01:04 PM~17490989
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ATTENTION OG AZ-SIDE;;;;;;;;;AMBER ALERT HAS BEEN CANCELD!!!!
> JUSTIN WAS WALKIN THE FINE LINE OF THE SYSTEM;;;;;;ALL SYSTEMS GO!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17490492
> *THANKS OG
> *



You're welcome!! :thumbsup: Much Luv & Respect For Putting It Down In AZ.  

Hey when I get my copy can you sign it!!! :biggrin: 

Tell Rick and Big Ed I said What's Up? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :sprint: I AM GONE!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 12:57 PM~17490925
> *hey bro call me up cause i got some good news for you on the repair for your wheels!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro......Let me know about them 5.20's....whenever you ready.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 01:03 PM~17490974
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 01:06 PM~17491009
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 01:03 PM~17490979
> *Anyway day wasnt all bad as met some cool folks at the court and enjoyed cruisin the streets as I jost rolled around for few hours afterwards to cool down my temper. It fun to cruise the streets I think. I bet it even more fun in some yalls very clean rides.
> *


can you tell me what "yalls" means??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17491050
> *:run:  :sprint: I AM GONE!!!!
> *


where???


It's Friday and you aint got no job!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:22 PM~17491149
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam Ben, I thought I heard you driving around....now posting? Posting while driving :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 01:04 PM~17490982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WAS WAITING FOR YOU TO POST THAT!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 you know i had to!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone needs bike parts let me know. I finally got aurthorized as a dealer and will hook people up at 10% above dealer price. I do not know anything about bikes so youll need to look through catalog online and pick out your own parts as I cant honestly tell you what part is best or etc. Anyway if you need parts just hit me up in PM with item numbers, Ill give you price and you can pay me via paypal. Ill have it ship to you if they allow it. Price do not look bad as whole bikes start at like 170 complete.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 01:04 PM~17490989
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ATTENTION OG AZ-SIDE;;;;;;;;;AMBER ALERT HAS BEEN CANCELD!!!!
> JUSTIN WAS WALKIN THE FINE LINE OF THE SYSTEM;;;;;;ALL SYSTEMS GO!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


thats good, the amber alert was only on for like an hour, that shit is really affective, isn't it!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 01:05 PM~17490993
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I told you it was conservative cracker novel time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes you did!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 01:09 PM~17491025
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :nono: WELL HE TELLS ME THAT YOU WON'T ANSWER WHEN HE CALLS YOU!!!  :biggrin: HE SAYS THAT HE IS GONNA HAVE ONE OF HIS CAMELS TO TAKE A DUMP IN YOUR '63!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he didn't say anything when i seen him 3wheeling his camel on the west side the other day!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 01:21 PM~17491134
> *Thanks bro......Let me know about them 5.20's....whenever you ready.
> *


yes sir!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 01:28 PM~17491197
> *Ban that is Southern talk from back in Mississippi, It meen like you guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn three words in one, thats bad ass!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 01:26 PM~17491175
> *dam Ben, I thought I heard you driving around....now posting? Posting while driving :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah homie, off my boost mobile phone!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FOR THE GEAR HEADS!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 01:31 PM~17491239
> *FOR THE GEAR HEADS!!
> 
> 
> ...


complete waste of time Art, :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:28 PM~17491192
> *he didn't say anything when i seen him 3wheeling his camel on the west side the other day!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:34 PM~17491266
> *complete waste of time Art,  :angry:
> *


SORRY BEN! :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:31 PM~17491231
> *hell yeah homie, off my boost mobile phone!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ooorrraaaaalllleeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 01:34 PM~17491267
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


the other night he broke down and his dad had to tow him home!!!!














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 01:26 PM~17491184
> *If anyone needs bike parts let me know. I finally got aurthorized as a dealer and will hook people up at 10% above dealer price. I do not know anything about bikes so youll need to look through catalog online and pick out your own parts as I cant honestly tell you what part is best or etc. Anyway if you need parts just hit me up in PM with item numbers, Ill give you price and you can pay me via paypal. Ill have it ship to you if they allow it. Price do not look bad as whole bikes start at like 170 complete.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 01:35 PM~17491273
> *SORRY BEN! :happysad:
> *


its ok homie but lets try not to let that happen again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 01:36 PM~17491278
> *ooorrraaaaalllleeeee :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 01:26 PM~17491184
> *If anyone needs bike parts let me know. I finally got aurthorized as a dealer and will hook people up at 10% above dealer price. I do not know anything about bikes so youll need to look through catalog online and pick out your own parts as I cant honestly tell you what part is best or etc. Anyway if you need parts just hit me up in PM with item numbers, Ill give you price and you can pay me via paypal. Ill have it ship to you if they allow it. Price do not look bad as whole bikes start at like 170 complete.
> *


whats the website to look up the parts????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:38 PM~17491300
> *the other night he broke down and his dad had to tow him home!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now that is too funny!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 01:41 PM~17491351
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> now that is too funny!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 12:58 PM~17490935
> *It conservative cracker novel time !!!!  Fuck El Mirage.
> 
> I thought was gonna end up in jail 2day as was losing my temper but stayed cool and didn't get to wild. Fucking judge is a dumb, guess no IQ test is given prior to taking a judgeship as that fellow was really dumb. :biggrin:
> ...


HEY i like justin az he is a cool guy :biggrin: ,you got to understand why he write alot,look at his spelling is good, punctuation is good please you got to understand why he write alot


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 01:50 PM~17491444
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



X2 

What's Up? How's your friday going so far?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HEY WHAT HAPPEN TO GATO? :dunno: HE ONLY LIVES A FEW BLOCKS AWAY I AM GONNA GO THE THE DOOR AND YELL HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :biggrin: *




































J/K GATO WHERE ARE YOU HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 14 2010, 01:57 PM~17491518
> *X2
> 
> What's Up? How's your friday going so far?
> *



not bad..just here at the office..

How you been?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 14 2010, 08:57 AM~17488807
> *where is you location at????
> *


*THE STREETS!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 14 2010, 02:01 PM~17491554
> *HEY WHAT HAPPEN TO GATO?  :dunno: HE ONLY LIVES A FEW BLOCKS AWAY I AM GONNA GO THE THE DOOR AND YELL HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :biggrin:
> J/K GATO WHERE ARE YOU HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 14 2010, 02:13 PM~17491669
> *THE STREETS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya valio madre enpesaron las novelas otra vez chingado


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 02:08 PM~17491615
> *Plus I dont talk so good so writing is a way for me to more easily communicate. I got a speach defect (stutter) that make it hard to do simple shit like talk on phone, go to drive through etc, just stuff others take for granted. I talk fine though once I know people and feel comfortable so I think it stress related, also talk fine when angry or faded. But for if on phone and new people etc this cracker straight talk like that fool from New Jack City  :biggrin:
> *


YA MY BOSS IS SAME WAY,,,, STUTTER LIKE A MOFO..BUT YESTARDAY HE CALLED AND STRAIT READ FROM A BOOK AND DIDNT STUTTER ONCE,,,, ITS ALL GOOD,, WE ALL HAVE ARE FLAWS,,,, SOME NOTICABLE AND SOME NOT,,,, JUST IGNORANT PEOPLE PLAY ON THEM,,,,,,AS THEY ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING FAR WORSE TO HIDE!

YA I LIKE TO WRITE TOO

AND READ! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 02:08 PM~17491615
> *Plus I dont talk so good so writing is a way for me to more easily communicate. I got a speach defect (stutter) that make it hard to do simple shit like talk on phone, go to drive through etc, just stuff others take for granted. I talk fine though once I know people and feel comfortable so I think it stress related, also talk fine when angry or faded. But for if on phone and new people etc this cracker straight talk like that fool from New Jack City  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Justin....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491791
> *Ya valio madre enpesaron las novelas otra vez chingado
> *


My85Toy,

I do read a bit spanish man as it allot like bisaya ,and I sorry bout the novelas :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 14 2010, 02:13 PM~17491669
> *THE STREETS!
> *


CALL THIS VATO AND TALK TO HIM ABOUT SHIRTS BRO...... HE ALWAYS HAS SHIRTS MADE UP FOR HIS SHOP...,,,,IF U CAN BEAT THE PRICES HE GETS THEM FOR,,,WELL THEN COOL!!!!!!

EACH ONE TEACH ONE!!!!

TELL EM ART LOKS SENT YA!

HE MY DOGG!!

ASK FOR ERNZ
1740 E. McDowell Rd., Phoenix, Arizona — 
Phone 602.252.4228


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 14 2010, 02:25 PM~17491791
> *Ya valio madre enpesaron las novelas otra vez chingado
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 02:31 PM~17491844
> *My85Toy,
> 
> I do read a bit spanish man as it allot like bisaya ,and I sorry bout the novelas  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AYE GUEY!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

not again


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 02:40 PM~17491930
> *At least it better than other day as got called a stinking pig in spanish on here LOLOL
> *


UR COOL JUSTIN!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 14 2010, 01:45 PM~17491385
> *HEY i like justin az he is a cool guy :biggrin: ,you got to understand why he write alot,look at his spelling is good, punctuation is good please you got to understand why he write alot
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 14 2010, 02:01 PM~17491554
> *HEY WHAT HAPPEN TO GATO?  :dunno: HE ONLY LIVES A FEW BLOCKS AWAY I AM GONNA GO THE THE DOOR AND YELL HERE KITTY KITTY!!! :biggrin:
> J/K GATO WHERE ARE YOU HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


somebody probably smashed that pussy somewhere!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 02:45 PM~17491969
> *UR COOL JUSTIN!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 02:54 PM~17492047
> *Art,
> 
> Besides I know novales is loved as allot is even exported to the Pilipinas from Mexico  :biggrin: . Cant turn on tv in Pilipinas without seeing Rosalinda, Marimar, Ilusiones, El Cuerpo del Deseo , Las Tontas No Van al Cielo and Un gancho al corazon  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Now it the crackers revenge  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT ABOUT ALA CAMA CON PORCEL!!!! NOW THAT WAS MY CHIT! :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17492274
> *somebody probably smashed that pussy somewhere!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+May 13 2010, 04:47 PM~17481191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POUR INTO A GLASS. AND GIVE IT TO ME!!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 14 2010, 12:58 PM~17490935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY ASS ART!!!!!!! ARE THE BEERS READY?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17492274
> *somebody probably smashed that pussy somewhere!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 14 2010, 04:04 PM~17492640
> *ITS BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THATS A GOOD HOLE
> CONGRATS FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




u know!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 13 2010, 11:15 PM~17485715
> *:biggrin:  Well I just told the truth it is a lowrider forum!! Good night talk to you tomorrow gonna finish watching FRIDAY!!!
> *


OG,

I should probably send this via PM but think it better to say it publicly. You did tell me the above and you where right. I should use the off topic , pm , facebook or whatever for non lowrider related stuff. That stated you have my apology and will try harder not to post novelas :biggrin: Anyway, As a man raised , by a single mother, to respect women I just wanted to apologize and out of respect on forum seemed the best since the other was also said on forum. 

Justin


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 03:32 PM~17491851
> *CALL THIS VATO AND TALK TO HIM ABOUT SHIRTS BRO...... HE ALWAYS HAS SHIRTS MADE UP FOR HIS SHOP...,,,,IF U CAN BEAT THE PRICES HE GETS THEM FOR,,,WELL THEN COOL!!!!!!
> 
> EACH ONE TEACH ONE!!!!
> ...



HEY HOMIE YOU FUCK W/ERNZ??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 05:11 PM~17493181
> *OG,
> 
> I should probably send this via PM but think it better to say it publicly. You did tell me the above and you where right.  I should use the offtopic , pm , facebook or whatever for non lowrider related stuff. That stated you have my apology and will try harder not to post novelas :biggrin:  Anyway, As a man raised , by a single mother, to respect women I just wanted to appoligize and out of respect on forum seemed the best since the other was also said on forum.
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 14 2010, 05:54 PM~17493455
> *HEY HOMIE YOU FUCK W/ERNZ??
> *


 :0 is that a bad thing???


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

i've met that vato, he wasted my time and that didnt sit well with me tu sabes!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 02:31 PM~17491844
> *My85Toy,
> 
> I do read a bit spanish man as it allot like bisaya ,and I sorry bout the novelas  :biggrin:
> *




No pues ya que eres tan chingon para escribir me tienes que decir que es bisaya


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 14 2010, 06:15 PM~17493638
> *No pues ya que eres tan chingon para escribir me tienes que decir que es bisaya
> *


gagu kaayo ka. Dili insulto ka pero insulto ko nimo. kasabot ka?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 14 2010, 12:07 PM~17490505
> *THANKS COMPITA
> 
> *


no problem, WELL DESERVE FOR PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2010, 01:38 PM~17491300
> *the other night he broke down and his dad had to tow him home!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 14 2010, 07:07 PM~17493992
> *WTF
> *


yeah, thats you guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 14 2010, 12:47 PM~17490816
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats frank


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 06:35 PM~17493783
> *gagu kaayo ka.  Dili insulto ka pero insulto ko nimo. kasabot ka?
> *




No pues lo mismo pa ti 100 veses :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 14 2010, 08:06 PM~17494478
> *No pues lo mismo pa ti 100 veses :biggrin:
> *


dili kasabot ingles bay? gusto nimo enom san mig ta? bisi ka karon pero wala plano ugma lang.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 14 2010, 05:54 PM~17493455
> *HEY HOMIE YOU FUCK W/ERNZ??
> *


ya he my boy...sad he wasted ur time, hope we can do for eachother carnal.

i hope that we can come together as a whole... :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: WUZZZZZZZZZZUP AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 09:19 PM~17495509
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama: WUZZZZZZZZZZUP AZ SIDE!!!
> *


QUE PASA MANDO U READY 4 TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 09:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 14 2010, 07:14 PM~17494040
> *yeah, thats you guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope they aint talkin bout me bro :nono:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 14 2010, 11:00 PM~17495823
> *QUE PASA MANDO U READY 4 TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SIMON QUE SI RAUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496064
> *nope they aint talkin bout me bro :nono:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@May 14 2010, 11:49 PM~17496121
> *uffin:
> *


sup ese :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 11:49 PM~17496122
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


supening loco


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 14 2010, 11:51 PM~17496135
> *supening loco
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN' HOMIE!! :wow: CANT SLEEP!!! :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496064
> *nope they aint talkin bout me bro :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

you the only one dealing with camels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 12:04 AM~17496191
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> you the only one dealing with camels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:03 AM~17496181
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN' HOMIE!!  :wow: CANT SLEEP!!!  :wow:
> *


CUANDO TE GRITE TU VIEJA POR QUE ESTAS DESPIERTO TE VAN A DAR GANAS DE DORMIRTE LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:12 AM~17496227
> *CUANDO TE GRITE TU VIEJA POR QUE ESTAS DESPIERTO TE VAN A DAR GANAS DE DORMIRTE LOL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:12 AM~17496227
> *CUANDO TE GRITE TU VIEJA POR QUE ESTAS DESPIERTO TE VAN A DAR GANAS DE DORMIRTE LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 12:18 AM~17496265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tu tambien de que te ries tienen slumber party ha :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:19 AM~17496271
> *tu tambien de que te ries tienen slumber party ha :wow:
> *



:biggrin: POR QUE???? TIENES CELOS COMPA???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: MUCH BETTER :biggrin: NOW I AM SLEEPY :420: :420: :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:27 AM~17496324
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin: MUCH BETTER  :biggrin: NOW I AM SLEEPY  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


ya salio tu mujer? dinde cres que esta el benito esperando que se duerma la mujer


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:21 AM~17496283
> *:biggrin: POR QUE????  TIENES CELOS COMPA????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


inviten no sean ojetes


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:28 AM~17496334
> *inviten no sean ojetes
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:34 AM~17496365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: aver si me invitan pa la otra


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:35 AM~17496376
> *:x:  :x:  :x: aver si me invitan pa la otra
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 14 2010, 06:03 PM~17493532
> *i've met that vato, he wasted my time and that didnt sit well with me tu sabes!
> *


i hear you homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up Jen, ready for tomorrow???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 14 2010, 06:15 PM~17493638
> *No pues ya que eres tan chingon para escribir me tienes que decir que es bisaya
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2010, 06:35 PM~17493783
> *gagu kaayo ka.  Dili insulto ka pero insulto ko nimo. kasabot ka?
> *


que le fuck??? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 14 2010, 07:07 PM~17493992
> *WTF
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 14 2010, 09:30 PM~17495154
> *ya he my boy...sad he wasted ur time, hope we can do for eachother carnal.
> 
> i hope that we can come together as a whole...  :thumbsup:
> *


and we can make this a better world to live in harmony!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 14 2010, 10:19 PM~17495509
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama: WUZZZZZZZZZZUP AZ SIDE!!!
> *


whats crackin homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

q onda ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:28 AM~17496330
> *ya salio tu mujer? dinde cres que esta el benito esperando que se duerma la mujer
> *


en la calle homie buscando te en la esquina!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:12 AM~17496227
> *CUANDO TE GRITE TU VIEJA POR QUE ESTAS DESPIERTO TE VAN A DAR GANAS DE DORMIRTE LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 12:19 AM~17496271
> *tu tambien de que te ries tienen slumber party ha :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:17 AM~17496513
> *q onda ben
> *


500 balazos


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:18 AM~17496514
> *en la calle homie buscando te en la esquina!!!!!!!!
> *


TE ESTARE VENDIENDO GUEY Y ME VAS A TRAER MI FERIA


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:19 AM~17496520
> *500 balazos
> *


EL CORRIDO DEL INVALIDO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:19 AM~17496521
> *TE ESTARE VENDIENDO GUEY Y ME VAS A TRAER MI FERIA
> *


baboso!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:20 AM~17496524
> *baboso!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BABOSO TE QUEDA EL POSO Y RESBALOSO


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:19 AM~17496521
> *TE ESTARE VENDIENDO GUEY Y ME VAS A TRAER MI FERIA
> *


mas p*[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

y no me encelo par de p*[email protected] :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

como la vez compita, este guey del luis me hablo or telefono y me dice, please big ben get on latitlow cause i miss you!!!! maaassssss puuuuuto verdad!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:22 AM~17496531
> *como la vez compita, este guey del luis me hablo or telefono y me dice, please big ben get on latitlow cause i miss you!!!!  maaassssss puuuuuto verdad!!!!!
> *


PUES SI EVERYONE ELSE GOT A LIFE Y CUANDO TE OCUPO NO ESTAS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 01:22 AM~17496530
> *mas p*[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> y no me encelo par de p*[email protected] :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tu y el mando parecen la version mexicana de "rob and big" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 01:22 AM~17496530
> *mas p*[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> y no me encelo par de p*[email protected] :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIIIIT CON EL BEN ES PAR Y MEDIO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:23 AM~17496533
> *PUES SI EVERYONE ELSE GOT A LIFE Y CUANDO TE OCUPO NO ESTAS
> *


ya ya pues, ya llego tu papi!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:22 AM~17496531
> *como la vez compita, este guey del luis me hablo or telefono y me dice, please big ben get on latitlow cause i miss you!!!!  maaassssss puuuuuto verdad!!!!!
> *


y si,y no no me encelo,mas p*t* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:24 AM~17496536
> *SHIIIIT CON EL BEN ES PAR Y MEDIO
> *


o si baboso :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:23 AM~17496534
> *tu y el mando parecen la version mexicana de "rob and big"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


te voy a re galar los lentes y te vas a parecer a big EAZY E


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 01:25 AM~17496539
> *y si,y no no me encelo,mas p*t* :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


celoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:23 AM~17496534
> *tu y el mando parecen la version mexicana de "rob and big"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jajajajajaja ya te la sabes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CELOSO O QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:25 AM~17496541
> *o si baboso  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha tambien pal compita hay ya se puso celoso


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 01:26 AM~17496547
> *jajajajajaja ya te la sabes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CELOSO O QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


t digo los celos lo vuelven loca


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:25 AM~17496542
> *te voy a re galar los lentes y te vas a parecer a big EAZY E
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: que estupido eres!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:26 AM~17496545
> *celoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:27 AM~17496552
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  que estupido eres!!!!!!!!!
> *


hehe stop me when I lie :biggrin: :biggrin: me sorry gordo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:27 AM~17496550
> *t digo los celos lo vuelven loca
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:28 AM~17496558
> *hehe stop me when I lie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  me sorry gordo
> *


dime gordo una vez mas y te voy a meter la verga!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:26 AM~17496549
> *haha tambien pal compita hay ya se puso celoso
> *


NI MADRES COMPA,HAY NOS MIRAMOS HOY POR LA TARDE HAY QUE MADRUGAR A LIMPIAR LA ''MAZDA-ROTTI'' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:28 AM~17496559
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya se sintio mi compita


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 01:30 AM~17496561
> *NI MADRES COMPA,HAY NOS MIRAMOS HOY POR LA TARDE HAY QUE MADRUGAR A LIMPIAR LA ''MAZDA-ROTTI'' :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pon al mando que sirva de algo haha am going to hell.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:29 AM~17496560
> *dime gordo una vez mas y te voy a meter la verga!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


GORDO GORDO GORDO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 01:30 AM~17496561
> *NI MADRES COMPA,HAY NOS MIRAMOS HOY POR LA TARDE HAY QUE MADRUGAR A LIMPIAR LA ''MAZDA-ROTTI'' :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


si quieres te ayudamos manana pa que el Luis te suiga haciendo burla!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:32 AM~17496568
> *si quieres te ayudamos manana pa que el Luis te suiga haciendo burla!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: AM BORED FUCKERS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:31 AM~17496564
> *pon al mando que sirva de algo haha am going to hell.
> *


mando cuerpo diokis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:31 AM~17496565
> *GORDO GORDO GORDO
> *


ya sabia que te gustaba el chorizo cabron!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:33 AM~17496572
> *mando cuerpo diokis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y LUEGO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:34 AM~17496573
> *ya sabia que te gustaba el chorizo cabron!!!!
> *


PERO EN PEDASITOS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:33 AM~17496571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5: AM BORED FUCKERS
> *


then go stick your finger in your butte!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:34 AM~17496575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   :roflmao:  :roflmao: Y LUEGO :roflmao:  :roflmao:roflmao:
> *


Y LUEGO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:35 AM~17496579
> *then go stick your finger in your butte!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 THATS MEAN GORDO :tears: :tears: :twak: :twak: :ninja: :rant: its on fucker


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:37 AM~17496581
> *Y LUEGO :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wait where's compita


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:37 AM~17496583
> *:0  :0  THATS MEAN GORDO :tears:  :tears:  :twak:  :twak:  :ninja:  :rant: its on fucker
> *


does that mean your going to do it????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

quebra costillas where are you


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:38 AM~17496585
> *and then :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wait where's compita
> *


llorando porque le estas haciendo burrla al cuerpo diokis!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:38 AM~17496587
> *does that mean your going to do it?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it depends can I call you butte!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:39 AM~17496593
> *llorando porque le estas haciendo  burrla al cuerpo diokis!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dispensa compita dispensa homie Ben te pasas caramiada digo camarada


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:40 AM~17496594
> *it depends can I call you butte!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

justin in the heeeze


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:41 AM~17496599
> *justin in the heeeze
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:42 AM~17496602
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! :0
> *


oooooook whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

compita where are you


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:41 AM~17496597
> *dispensa compita dispensa homie Ben te pasas caramiada digo camarada
> *


ya valiste madre guey, compita le esta hablando al cuerpo diokis, digo al mando, por telefono!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:44 AM~17496609
> *ya valiste madre guey, compita le esta hablando al cuerpo diokis, digo al mando, por telefono!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


y pa que te tengo a ti guey el encuentro de dos mundos


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:41 AM~17496599
> *justin in the heeeze
> *


nah i here but not really, on page this page but mostly in ym , talking to a homie that in some trouble, it 4.44 pm there where they is.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 01:45 AM~17496614
> *nah i here but not really, on page this page but mostly in ym , talking to a homie that in some trouble, it 4.44 pm there where they is.
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh soooooooo hey what you doing benito amiguito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:42 AM~17496604
> *oooooook                    whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:47 AM~17496620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vete a la verga pinche ojete


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:46 AM~17496618
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh soooooooo hey what you doing benito amiguito
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:48 AM~17496624
> *vete a la verga pinche ojete
> *


jajajaja ooooooooooooooooookkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:48 AM~17496625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:49 AM~17496629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sooooooooooo hey !!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: C M C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:49 AM~17496628
> *jajajaja ooooooooooooooooookkkkk!!!!!!
> *


ya me voy a dormir pinche culero    am not going to your picnic next year, 























puro pedo ill be there buddy but save me some ribs


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:50 AM~17496630
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sooooooooooo hey !!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  C M C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hehehe :biggrin: adm "ay dios mio"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:51 AM~17496631
> *ya me voy a dormir pinche culero      am not going to your picnic next year,
> puro pedo ill be there buddy but save me some ribs
> *


ORALE PUES CABRON, QUE GACHO ERES CON LOS GUERROS!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:53 AM~17496636
> *ORALE PUES CABRON, QUE GACHO ERES CON LOS GUERROS!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


k ill stay just cuz knightstalker here


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ORALE RUBEN, WHAAAASSS SAPPONING WHICH YOU???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:53 AM~17496636
> *ORALE PUES CABRON, QUE GACHO ERES CON LOS GUERROS!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me la pelan tourist hehe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:54 AM~17496638
> *k ill stay just cuz knightstalker here
> *


BUT HE DONT EVEN LIKE YOU!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:55 AM~17496640
> *me la pelan tourist hehe
> *


Y SI QUE NO
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:55 AM~17496641
> *BUT HE DONT EVEN LIKE YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


vete A la gever pues y te la acavas tambien


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:56 AM~17496643
> *Y SI QUE NO
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+May 15 2010, 02:54 AM~17496638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada carnal... aqui nomas :biggrin: Ya te hiciste bien POST WHORE cabron! :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:56 AM~17496644
> *vete A la gever pues y te la acavas tambien
> *


Y YO PORQUE, ES EL RUBEN QUE NO TE QUIERE!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:55 AM~17496641
> *BUT HE DONT EVEN LIKE YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


Nah... he likes chalino


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 01:57 AM~17496647
> *
> Nada carnal... aqui nomas :biggrin: Ya te hiciste bien POST WHORE  cabron! :twak:
> *


Y QUE, COMO VAMOS?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 01:57 AM~17496647
> *:wave: No hay pedo compa... duermase
> Nada carnal... aqui nomas :biggrin: Ya te hiciste bien POST WHORE  cabron! :twak:
> *


orale homie take it easy hay alrato hablamos chingaderas del gordo ahorita no por que lo va a ver hehe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 01:58 AM~17496650
> *:0  :0  :0
> Nah... he likes chalino
> *


AND ANY GUY THAT LOOKS LIKE HIM!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:58 AM~17496651
> *Y QUE, COMO VAMOS?
> *


Vamos? como siempre... rumbo al infierno pero no con prisa... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 01:59 AM~17496656
> *Vamos? como siempre... rumbo al infierno pero no con prisa... :biggrin:
> *


A LA VERGA!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 01:58 AM~17496650
> *:0  :0  :0
> Nah... he likes chalino
> *


hay chalino is a gangster ese what you talking bout :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+May 15 2010, 02:59 AM~17496652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Mas putooo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 15 2010, 03:00 AM~17496658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: a mi tambien me gusta.. pero su MUSICA nomas :ugh:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:00 AM~17496658
> *A LA VERGA!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale ruben al infierno y tu a la verga y yo a dormir que les vaya bien amigos :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 01:59 AM~17496652
> *orale homie take it easy hay alrato hablamos chingaderas del gordo ahorita no por que lo va a ver hehe
> *


MIS GUEVOS TUS OJOS, MI VERGA TU NARIZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 03:02 AM~17496666
> *orale ruben al infierno y tu a la verga y yo a dormir que les vaya bien amigos :wave:
> *


Mejor que a la verga como el Bernardo :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:01 AM~17496665
> *Que te vaya bien :wave:
> :twak: a mi tambien me gusta.. pero su MUSICA nomas :ugh:
> *


solo se troso el ben q no


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:02 AM~17496667
> *MIS GUEVOS TUS OJOS, MI VERGA TU NARIZ
> *


mmmmmmh pa narisita que tengo entonces guey


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:02 AM~17496670
> *Mejor que a la verga como el Bernardo :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:56 AM~17496643
> *Y SI QUE NO
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pinche oversized EAZY E


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:00 AM~17496660
> *
> :0 Mas putooo
> *


YOU KNEW ALREADY RIGHT???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:02 AM~17496670
> *Mejor que a la verga como el Bernardo :0
> *


O TU TAMBIEN


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:06 AM~17496680
> *YOU KNEW ALREADY RIGHT???
> *


yhea we all know you carnal but we still love you ese


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 02:03 AM~17496672
> *mmmmmmh pa narisita que tengo entonces guey
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:06 AM~17496682
> *O TU TAMBIEN
> *


cmc jajajaja jaja :h5: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 03:06 AM~17496680
> *YOU KNEW ALREADY RIGHT???
> *


:no: El unico puto era el Gato que ya no lo dejan visitar :nosad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 02:07 AM~17496683
> *yhea we all know you carnal but we still love you ese
> *


ITS OK IF YOUR A ***, NEW IMAGE EXCEPTS YOU SO WE ALL EXCEPT YOU!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:08 AM~17496687
> *:no: El unico puto era el Gato que ya no lo dejan visitar :nosad:
> *


LIKE I SAID EARLIER, SOMEBODY PROBABLY SMASHED THAT PUSSY SOMEWHERE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:08 AM~17496687
> *:no: El unico puto era el Gato que ya no lo dejan visitar :nosad:
> *


nope lock down or arpio got a hold of him


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:08 AM~17496689
> *ITS OK IF YOUR A ***, NEW IMAGE EXCEPTS YOU SO WE ALL EXCEPT YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ay ya le dolio la gato la pussy ya pues ya me voy guey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 02:05 AM~17496679
> *pinche oversized EAZY E
> *


CRUISING DOWN THE STREET IN MY SIX TRAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 02:10 AM~17496699
> *ay ya le dolio la gato la pussy ya pues ya me voy guey
> *


WTF????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:10 AM~17496700
> *CRUISING DOWN THE STREET IN MY SIX TRAY!!!!!!!
> *


the rag treyy


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 15 2010, 03:09 AM~17496694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 15 2010, 02:12 AM~17496705
> *the rag treyy
> *


CRUISING DOWN THE STREET IN MY RAG TRAY!!!!!!!


is that better????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2010, 02:12 AM~17496707
> *
> hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:12 AM~17496709
> *CRUISING DOWN THE STREET IN MY RAG TRAY!!!!!!!
> is that better????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night fellas, talk to you guys tomorrow!!!!! peace


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 02:14 AM~17496716
> *good night fellas, talk to you guys tomorrow!!!!!  peace
> *


al rato barato digo vato


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

does anyone know if every wallmart has 24 hr western union?


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

does anyone know what Justin-AZ's badge number?


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK JUSTIN-AZ IS 5-O??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 02:54 AM~17496815
> *:uh:
> *




Que rollo agustin-az :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 15 2010, 03:18 AM~17496854
> *Que rollo agustin-az :biggrin:
> *


whats up pepe?


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

JAKE DEEZZ IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

FOR SALE!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 15 2010, 05:06 AM~17496985
> *whats up pepe?
> *



Wat up mike


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 15 2010, 02:22 AM~17496734
> *does anyone know what Justin-AZ's badge number?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 15 2010, 02:39 AM~17496788
> *WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK JUSTIN-AZ IS 5-O??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:44 AM~17496609
> *ya valiste madre guey, compita le esta hablando al cuerpo diokis, digo al mando, por telefono!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

ro g-town, whats up mark :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 12:04 AM~17496191
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> you the only one dealing with camels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:14 AM~17496504
> *que le fuck???  :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 10:57 AM~17498415
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Now Ben you was offered chance to disprove this. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 15 2010, 11:46 AM~17498625
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin: Sorry bout that but that basically what it like when the guy the post was directed to speak Spanish to me. :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 15 2010, 02:39 AM~17496788
> *WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK JUSTIN-AZ IS 5-O??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


cause his layitlow posts sound like a police report


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 01:23 AM~17496534
> *tu y el mando parecen la version mexicana de "rob and big"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:38 PM~17498879
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup Homie...you getting ready for tonight?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@May 15 2010, 12:31 PM~17498846
> *cause his layitlow posts sound like a police report
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 15 2010, 12:41 PM~17498884
> *Sup Homie...you getting ready for tonight?
> *


:yes: WHAT UP TERMITE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2010, 10:57 AM~17498415
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin: YOU AND LUIS WERE LIKE A SOAP OPERA THIS MORNING!!!  "AS LAY IT LOW TURNS" :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 15 2010, 11:03 AM~17498443
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ARE YOU READY BUDDY BUDDY??!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:46 PM~17498906
> *:yes: WHAT UP TERMITE! :wave:
> *


just working homie....got 2nd shift tonight


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 09:16 AM~17489527
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2010, 09:01 PM~17484862
> *hey thats my homie, chuck
> he drives a truck,
> and loves to f _ _ k!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HI BEN!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 11:56 AM~17498676
> *Now Ben you was offered chance to disprove this.  :biggrin:
> *


yes i was offered, i believe you homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 15 2010, 11:59 AM~17498689
> *:biggrin:  Sorry bout that but that basically what it like when the guy the post was directed to speak Spanish to me.  :biggrin:
> *


but what you wrote was nothing near spanish homie,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 15 2010, 12:50 PM~17498927
> *:wave: WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin: YOU AND LUIS WERE LIKE A SOAP OPERA THIS MORNING!!!  "AS LAY IT LOW TURNS"  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up AZ? Hope everyone has fun tonight at the casino!!! :biggrin: Drive Safely Homies!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes Jorge the Presidents car!!!!
New San Diego Ca Chapter!!!!_ :biggrin: 




























Sorry....
I'am just being a proud PaPa....... :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here you go Ben found this site..

http://www.convertibletopguys.com/converti...hevrolet-Impala


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: WHAT UP HOMIES!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 12:44 AM~17503659
> *:420: :420: WHAT UP HOMIES!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

2 Members: AZ WAR CHIEF, Lunas64


Congrats Luna on the win


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 16 2010, 12:54 AM~17503716
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:biggrin: THE "MAZDA-ROTTI" LOOKED REALLY GOOD TODAY AT THE HOP!! :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY BUDDY!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 15 2010, 11:59 PM~17503734
> *2 Members: AZ WAR CHIEF, Lunas64
> Congrats Luna on the win
> *


Thanks Homey!  Identity did good tonite! Great show!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 01:04 AM~17503759
> *:biggrin: THE "MAZDA-ROTTI" LOOKED REALLY GOOD TODAY AT THE HOP!! :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY BUDDY!! :h5: :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah,thanks we need to do some work on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 16 2010, 01:04 AM~17503762
> *Thanks Homey!  Identity did good tonite!  Great show!
> *


:biggrin: CONGRATS LUNA!!! :thumbsup: WHAT DID YOU GET???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 16 2010, 01:08 AM~17503779
> *oh yeah,thanks we need to do some work on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :sprint:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 01:11 AM~17503801
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


ok never mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Any pics from the show? :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2010, 05:45 AM~17504254
> *Any pics from the show? :biggrin:
> *


Dam Hector is slipping on his duties he always throws up the first pics of all the shows!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 12:32 AM~17503596
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


dam, up late....how was the show?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 16 2010, 12:54 AM~17503716
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


was sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 01:04 AM~17503759
> *:biggrin: THE "MAZDA-ROTTI" LOOKED REALLY GOOD TODAY AT THE HOP!! :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY BUDDY!! :h5: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 16 2010, 12:54 AM~17503716
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


WHAT IT DO COMPITA QUE ROLLO?! CONGRATS HEARD YOUR TRUCK DID GOOD YESTERDAY & NUNCA SE TORO. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 16 2010, 07:54 AM~17504642
> *Dam Hector is slipping on his duties he always throws up the first pics of all the shows!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sorry homie everyone is saving their fedia for our big meetn/picnic today....
and no one went.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 16 2010, 01:04 AM~17503762
> *Thanks Homey!  Identity did good tonite!  Great show!
> *


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

The show waz on hit. It was a lot better turn out than I thought it was going to be


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: SUP AZ LOOKING GOOD OUT AT THE FORT :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 01:10 AM~17503791
> *:biggrin: CONGRATS LUNA!!! :thumbsup: WHAT DID YOU GET???
> *



Luna took 1st place 60's Mild :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 16 2010, 01:04 AM~17503762
> *Thanks Homey!  Identity did good tonite!  Great show!
> *



Hell yeah!!! 

Luna 1st place

BigMando 1st place

Mark Perez 2nd place

Danny V. 2nd place


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

CAR SHOW AND HOP TODAY AT PANTERAS SHOW CLUB 43RD AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL... STARTS AT 2


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@May 16 2010, 11:50 AM~17506016
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP TODAY AT PANTERAS SHOW CLUB 43RD AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL
> *


WAT TIME ESE? :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2010, 10:21 AM~17505543
> *Sorry homie everyone is saving their fedia for our big meetn/picnic today....
> and no one went.
> *


I SAVED UP A LIL MONEY SO ILL POST THE PIX "A"


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 16 2010, 10:20 AM~17505528
> *WHAT IT DO COMPITA QUE ROLLO?! CONGRATS HEARD YOUR TRUCK DID GOOD YESTERDAY & NUNCA SE TORO.  :biggrin:
> *


que rollo compa gordo,simon homie ya te la sabes pego bien la MAZDA-ROTTI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

nice pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 16 2010, 11:56 AM~17506050
> *WAT TIME ESE? :dunno:
> *


THE PANTERAS SHOW STARTS AT 2


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

BAD ASS PICTURES MIKE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 16 2010, 10:00 AM~17505388
> *dam, up late....how was the show?
> *



:biggrin: IT WAS KOO!!  WALKED AROUND AND SAW SOME VERY NICE RIDES :thumbsup: OH YEAH :wow: AND SAW SOME VERY NICE LOOKING TORTAS TOO!!! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 16 2010, 12:32 PM~17506313
> *nice pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: X2!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 16 2010, 11:16 AM~17506196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for saving the coin Mike! Now we get to see pics!! great shots!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 16 2010, 11:24 AM~17505886
> *Hell yeah!!!
> 
> Luna 1st place
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE WINS HOMIES!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP MANDO GOOD SHOW YESTERDAY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 16 2010, 02:45 PM~17507061
> *WHAT UP MANDO GOOD SHOW YESTERDAY
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: YUP IT SURE WAS!!! :thumbsup: COMPITAS TRUCK DID REALLY GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 02:10 PM~17506887
> *:biggrin: IT WAS KOO!!   WALKED AROUND AND SAW SOME VERY NICE RIDES :thumbsup: OH YEAH  :wow: AND SAW SOME VERY NICE LOOKING TORTAS TOO!!! :naughty: :boink:
> *


DONT KNOW IF YOU SHOULD SAY TORTAS OR FRY BREAD :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 16 2010, 02:56 PM~17507111
> *DONT KNOW IF YOU SHOULD SAY TORTAS OR FRY BREAD :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SAW MAYBE ONE OR TWO "FRY BREADS"  BUT THE REST WERE CERTAINLY SOME THICK ASS "TORTAS"!!! :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 02:58 PM~17507128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I SAW MAYBE ONE OR TWO "FRY BREADS"   BUT THE REST WERE CERTAINLY SOME THICK ASS "TORTAS"!!!  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


WE MUST HAVE DIFFERENT EYE SIGHT OR MAYBE ON OF US WAS DRINKING! LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 16 2010, 03:00 PM~17507137
> *WE MUST HAVE DIFFERENT EYE SIGHT OR MAYBE ON OF US WAS DRINKING! LOL
> *



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ORqzaOFUCsg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ORqzaOFUCsg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

CAR HOP AT PANTERAS AT 6:30 43RD AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL

SINGLE-150.00

DOUBLE-150.00


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+May 16 2010, 11:24 AM~17505886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic's Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 16 2010, 02:10 PM~17506887
> *:biggrin: IT WAS KOO!!   WALKED AROUND AND SAW SOME VERY NICE RIDES :thumbsup: OH YEAH  :wow: AND SAW SOME VERY NICE LOOKING TORTAS TOO!!! :naughty: :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

CAR SHOW AND HOP AND PANTERAS SHOW CLUB ALL HOPPERS COME DOWN

SINGLE- 150

DOUBLE-150


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 16 2010, 08:54 AM~17504642
> *Dam Hector is slipping on his duties he always throws up the first pics of all the shows!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah but I wanted some "good" pics :0 :biggrin:

j/k :happysad:





> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 16 2010, 12:57 PM~17506056
> *I SAVED UP A LIL MONEY SO ILL POST THE PIX "A"
> *


:thumbsup: I can always count on you homie for the show coverage


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Glendale Chapter minus one......_


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17510108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 16 2010, 09:03 PM~17510202
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Go figure i would get it when i got home from the show .


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

UCE PHX reppin out at the Fort , Had a great time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Knightstalker, PHXROJOE, AZs finest13, kraz13

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
Poster Posts
Ben'sCustomWheels 4980
Knightstalker 4876*
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
MANDOS69C/10 2500
TROUBLE 2219
JEN IN PHX 1869
Art Buck 1867
azmobn06 1825
357IN602 1777
BigMandoAZ 1745
locdownmexikan 1733
big ray 1524
OGPLAYER 1478
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
unity_mike 1009
MARINATE 902
Lowrider Style CC 883
Lunas64 870
PHX CUSTOM TEES 780
DeeLoc 768
lil ese 764
smiley_62 762
DIRTY SOUTH 644
LADY C 628
YOUNG ROGUE 584
ART LOKS 540
regal85 534
gzking 531
New-Image-soldier 477
remione1 459
Cadi4life 447
BIGRICHSPIRIT 438
ARIZA70 433
compita 364
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 331
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 288
GLENDALE GRL 285
PHXROJOE 269
I. K. Rico 266
PURO CERVANTES 262
RedDog 261
Justin-Az 253
Twiins 239
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 232
cadillac jay 197
azroller 197
Riderz-4-Life 194
PHXKSTM 191
87CADDY 186
MISS *V* 183
djsire 176
ROLL'N 169
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
D.J. Midnite 158
beanerman 154
smiley602 154
mxcn_roc 149
sixninebuicks 145
HATERADE 142
SPIRITRUNNER74 141
cutlass.hopper 139
4DA 8O5 137
unity1963 136
94sikdeville602 135
hoppers602 133
Candy Blue 64 133
Icemanrandy 133
UNTOUCHABLE1 130
purecandy az 129
ForeverMobinChevys 119
toons 115
LUXURY 114
MonteLoko87 114
gibby64 112
BIG NICK 109
Teamblowme602 108
kraz13 101
j_mann 101
CHUCKS66 100
robs68 96
KING OF AZ!!! 95
Nacho Individuals LA 95
tyrone_rolls_a_85 93
BIGBODY96 92
big boy 1 87
Fleetwood Rider 86
mando 86
Mr.Andres 86
ROLLERZ_47 85
kiakirk007 83
refined93 83
blaklak96 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 81
chilango's-67 81
MR_NAW_T_1 80
J2theCHI 78
dads86regal 74
TOP GUN 74
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
henry castillo 71
MC83 71
602 Monte 69
Techniquesphx 68
calaveras73 67
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 65
neto 65 65
purpl7duece 65
phx rider 62
BIG I FROM AZ 62
Loco Yesca 62
Ryder IV Life 62
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
EASTSIDA 59
#1stunna 57
62wildcat 56
primer665 56
64sub 56
UPINSMOKE602 55
jsobera 53
rd62rdstr 52
Maricoparider 52
GAME TIME 51
hrojop2 50
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 50
armando martinez 49
AZGTIMIN64 49
Mistah.Martinez 48
SPIRIT 62 47
CDIDDY 46
RO 4 LIFE 46
knightowl480 45
big86ben 44
todamadre c.c 41
custom 41
PHXRollin 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
seicerodos 36
97TownCar 36
ragtop73 35
BIGHAPPY55 34
DIPPINIT 33
WUTITDU 33
azrdr 33
Big Roach Hydros 32
cutlass_rider 32
HOE81 32
Galaxieriderz 32
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
FOOLISH ONE 31
AZ WAR CHIEF 31
childsplay69 31
Black86Cutty 31
AZs finest13 31
4_ever_green 31
INSTIGATORR 30
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
Crazy Cutty 29
BIGGATO799 29
M in Avondale 29
BackyardAZ 28
A Rod 28
t_durden 27
WhoinAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
p dogg 27
genuine 26
oldskool 62 26
kandylac 25
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
Delwons 25
MY85TOY PHX AZ 25
UceGiggles 25
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
JB602 24
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
PHX_DIPPIN 23
SpyCam 23
1983 lincoln 23
JMCUSTOMS1 22
CLEMENTE 22
el camino man 22
HYPNOTIC87 22
TonyO 22
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
dodgers_fan 21
Unlimited Hustle 21
Howard 20
true rider 20
rgarcia15928 20
STEADYDIPPIN09 20
BIGTONY 20
DISTINGUISHED1 19
COOLIDGE4LIFE 19
dippin84cutty 19
CoupeDeville 19
Infamous James 19
87LUXURY 19
montecarlo1987ls 19
gordobig818 19
MARIO_B 18
bighomies 18
~nip/tuck~ 18
mesa 480 18
GRUMPY36 17
goose 17
thestrongsurvive 17
joe 2 64s 17
chubsdaddycustoms 16
mal_602chick 16
Toro 16
74 RAG 16
All Out Customs 16
worldwidesetup 16
BLVD66 16
GREEN EYED MEX 15
JM0NEY 15
showandgo 15
1968custom 15
nigdawg 15
B O L O 15
"spokes" 15
Big Worm 15
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 15
rollerzonlypimp 15
Christina_602 15
LOS de BLE 15
Pitirijas 14
MAKEITHAPPEN 14
8Monte5 14
eledog 14
AzRockabilly.net 14
RIDERCHRONICLES 13
WYNER23 13
simp64 13
jusbcuz 13
KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST 13
bigal602 13
CHEVYMAN480 13
Big nene 1 12
Ihop 12
Gotti 12
SPIRIT602 12
LIL PHX 12
o g switchman 12
1 LO 64 12
1VATO64 12
phoenixaz1966 11
BIG M GLENDALE AZ 11
backyard boogie cc 11
LINCOLNSAL 11
OneStopCustoms 11
Dookie&J-Bone 11
51gjr 11
tonedox1 10
NEW VISION C.C 10
TopDogg 10
RIDERZ NETWORK 10
roadmaster95 10
MelaPelan 10
rc4life 10
Payasomm 10
rudyrangel 10
wally dogg 10
AzsMostHated 10
soyguera13 10
SweetSunshine 9
money addiction 9
LUV THE ROLLERZ 9
MIKEYMIKE 9
aztecgrease 9
GABINO 9
CADDY92480 9
hemet602 9
51TROKITA 9
925eastbayrider 9
EL GALLO ***** 9
ricardo hernandez 9
520_low 9
DEMENTED_1 9
Dirty Pirate 9
clopz 8
mr impala 8
jayteenaz 8
coupedup 8
AZTROKITA 8
blueice1 8
grand natinal 84 8
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 8
CUTLASS BOYZ 8
Certified Ryda 8
CHRISSY 8
AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E 8
steadydippin4life 8
gcareaga 8
mal602_chick 8
PURO_VILLA 8
WEST KOAST 7
HATER623 7
screwed up loco 7
slamed64 7
CHINA MAN 818 7
D-LO GET LO 7
CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 7
lowlife62 7
MCBENERONE 7
diablo_js 7
phoeniximpala 7
sand1 7
EndLess 7
BIG DAN VALLES 7
1966rag 6
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6
THE REAL BIG M 6
*MISS V* 6
bigentmagazine 6
az63 6
~TRU~ 6
AZ state-city CG 6
JOHN818 6
marijuanjoe 6
E 6
streetwerx 6
POPEYE4RMGT 6
Punch 6
Pure Xtc 6
lowrider style 623 6
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 6
SIDEKICK 6
patrickpina 6
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 6
AZShorty 6
87 CALI DREAMIN' 5
MARIJUANO602 5
MICC 5
SLF~PUPPET 5
Cadillac305 5
enrique 5
project V 64 5
KrAzE1 5
L-BABY 5
az71monte 5
BlueBerry 5
shotcaller818 5
FANTAZMA 5
INTIMADATOR 5
Biz-MN 5
INSTAFAKER 5
ShibbyShibby 5
MikeS 5
playboyoftha602 4
~RO DANNY~ 4
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 4
truucha 4
96BIG_BODY 4
phxpromotionsgroup 4
CUPCAKES 4
68impalaondubz 4
1989ltc 4
Cadillac Chris 4
El Volo 4
Angel/Techniques 4
Catalyzed 4
alonzo 4
BIGRUBE644 4
BigTigger R.O. 4
SN1P3R 4
dub4lac 4
PHXTEESHIRTS 4
CRAZY GIRL 4
suavecitoone 4
RAG3ROY 4
DJLATIN 4
THA LIFE 4
The Perfect Sin 4
Coupe`s and Z's 4
JROCK 4
UNITY 4
ed1983 4
MUMBLES84 4
THROAT-YOGURT 4
frestyle00 4
MIDWESTJP 4
LA CURA 4
$montana505$ 4
ro g-town 4
el cadillac 4
GrimeyGrady 3
REAL4LIFE CC 3
STL_PETEY_G 3
BIG D 3
MyDimonsChine 3
DREEGZ 3
loco4 3
sleepyg602 3
Juan_Gotti 3
majesticsogvic 3
%candy mobile% 3
elognegro 3
kuruption109 3
-AON- 3
Keepit-real 3
GRUMPY 3
dequanp1979 3
MUFASA 3
CHYIMPALA69 3
lowrider.ink 3
badboynaz 3
cholamartinez 3
Laidback 3
gabegonzales1 3
D.R.A. 3
Baggd4x4blazer 3
jojo 3
brn2ridelo 3
exprtrdr 3
Flex Dogg 3
grande64 3
GOODTIMER 3
PHXDOORMAN 3
scarfacepacino 3
PASSIONATE63 3
butterbeam 3
lilwill1999 3
chosen one 3
manic mechanics 3
BLVD 3
Raider1911 3
47bombita 3
G-RIDER602 3
daddyworld 3
drop64ss 3
azlow4life 3
lnap 3
Stickz 3
1mexikan 3
Ryan K 3
Longroof64 3
nlykeflynn 3
hoodstar 3
g-espinoza 3
FULLYCLOWNIN 3
El Capitan 3
CANDYRED85 3
ElGalloNegro86 3
BoyleHeights323 3
robin 2
CaRLAnGaS13 2
UNFORGIVEN 2
siccmonte79 2
bangbackbumper 2
George LA HARBOR 2
DanielDucati 2
D.J.Midnite 2
gelly602 2
pussywagon 2
jaemanadero 2
r.duarte82cutty 2
.TERRY. 2
cecilia 2
festersbaddream 2
oneofakind 2
orchid66ragss 2
creaper 2
ICECOLD63 2
xicanogrease 2
Cadillac_Phx 2
ILUVMY82 2
ss52o 2
troy1979 2
TREND SETTER 2
LSTYLER 2
PLayb0y_HuNNi3 2
*357in602* 2
GG58 2
Six-o-two 2
big nuts 2
AGONY 2
MIRACLE 2
BigBoi 1 2
coastal_cruiser 2
Mr JuleZ 2
ROBERTO G 2
bthang64 2
keepitcandy 2
customiced 2
BigButta63 2
Identity Original 2
JAKE DEEZZ 2
MAMI-D* 2
HITHARD 2
DUVAL 2
thepenguin013 2
smoothhoneypot 2
juice1 2
Az Lowrider 2
SLAMNFX 2
Mideast 2
naptownregal 2
Oldskool Art 2
GHETTO BLUES 2
grifo602 2
-LAFFY TAFFY- 2
bumpercheckin 2
KEEPING IT REAL 2
auggie_97tc 2
One Luv 2
48VoltTownCar 2
mycutty 2
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 2
cadillachopper 2
tha505 2
HustlerSpank 2
StreetStyleL.A 2
luis602 2
AZ CONNECTION 2
WALT CUSTOMS 2
INSTAGATORR 2
Impala00 2
BAD_INTENTIONS 2
plague 2
85 monte 2
Jeff_360 2
mustangsalli 2
MEXICANPOISON 2
~HeavenSent~ 2
ANDY VALLES 2
pinche chico 2
booboobaby 2
LINCOLN91 2
Exquisite_pres 2
Raguness 2
Bajito93 2
az-smilie 2
NEWLIFE ELA 2
ch3cy67 2
REAL4LIFECC 2
lilantlocc 2
customizer 2
showoff85 2
supercoolguy 2
CARNALES CAR CLUB 2
BIGGGBODYFLEET 2
DIPN714 2
nvmenaz 2
rick a vieja 2
aftermathfan 2
PUPPETP13 2
2low 2
VicCruzer 2
ridin505style 2
The Real D-Eazy 2
doughboy93 2
FUEGO 2
GOODTIMES CC 2
jr602 2
chillanjr 2
patpoose 2
84CoupeDe 2
BombaAussieStyle 2
G_KRALY 2
LVdroe 2
Eazy 2
DDCC83 2
Austin Ace 2
oglowriding 2
Spanky 1
SDBaller 1
UFAMEA 1
SJDEUCE 1
HOODLIUM Motorsports 1
CHICAGORIDER 1
legacylac 1
NACHO LIBRE 1
HEFTY REGAL 82 1
TOOF DEVILLE 1
CCE_GiRL 1
hvw8 1
SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO 1
HUEY HEFNER 1
LacTre 1
indycapri 1
Mr cortez 1
G Style 1
JayZero 1
EPISTOL"44" 1
Scarface_402 1
Grand_Marquis_82 1
MADMAX4 1
La Raza CC SouthAZ 1
las_crucez 1
BOUNDEDC.C 1
blkvatonda93caddy 1
hard2get 1
Bubbz 1
Tradions_CO-719 1
80chevy 1
Tad Ducket 1
IBuiltMine 1
Scarry Larry 1
STR8CLOWNIN 1
cuttydippin 1
JohnnieAZ 1
Lord Goofy 1
mortalkombat2 1
DuezPaid 1
bigdogz 1
deejay 1
trodder 1
9d9...ro4life 1
clever.girl51 1
big $uge 1
Glassed Out 1
ONECLEANREGAL 1
g-bo 1
chore1977 1
w(o)(o)h(o)(o). 1
89caddy 1
4FLEETLINE6 1
BIG_LOS 1
Bumper 2 Bumper 1
CaliLow 1
LatinaGina 1
lowsyda_9mm 1
TROUBLESOME 1
rookiefromcali 1
KLIQUE64 1
sic713 1
filg_70chev 1
AZ GUCCI 1
RAIDERS_79 1
Whooliganz 1
THE PETE-STA 1
Homie Styln 1
el snowman 1
lincolnaholic 1
shortydoowop138 1
rotten03 1
DevineLocz 1
MR. OBSESSION 1
stayfresh726 1
DOUBLE-V BABY 1
not US or THEM 1
AZ D.D. 64 1
Mr. Ooh Wee 1
86cutt 1
myty 1
WestTexas_lowlow 1
adolph3560 1
bigdoggfromaz 1
slashsmf 1
Lil-Nme 1
1BADD85 1
firmelows 1
dittylopez 1
Chevillacs 1
el fred 1
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 1
low01 1
rollin 70's 1
SANDALWOODCG 1
juiceman 1
BiGJaY 1
six 2 1
CADILLACIN 1
TRIGGER 1
impalalow 1
locotoys 1
Velveeta00 1
indyzmosthated 1
bigpops915 1
DUKE CITY RO 1
donkeydotcom 1
Short Dogg 1
Passion 1
BIG WHIT 64 1
PHXCADDY 1
Cadillac Mack 1
ENGRAVER 1
EX214GIRL 1
chi-sexy8 1
coco3577 1
Laid Magazine 1
rickrock 1
SWITCH_RIDAH 1
BIGMAZ 1
Airbrushclasses 1
peter cruz 1
155-80-13 1
ROLLERZ96SS 1
Mr Minnesota 1
Lowrider Placas 1
durty sanchez 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
laid back in a lac 1
602 Youngster AZ 1
DJ'S 63WAG 1
az720 1
AZRIDAH 1
2low2rl 1
LOCCOUT_CUSTOMS 1
FIRME4LIFE 1
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 1
big ruben 1
g-style 1
TUFF_GUY 1
thecandyman 1
JAZZY2 1
danny chawps 1
wralph86 1
lvj64 1
dropnstylez 1
BRAVO 1
sugardaddy 1
DONTBEFOOLED 1
juiced67impala 1
WestsideRider 1
A_D_4coupe 1
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1
fertizona 1
RO.LIFER 1
THE DOGGSTAR 1
THE BUZZ AZ 1
LilRayo 1
Black64s 1
lowriderbassking 1
FloridaLowrider 1
jachavez22 1
redsproseries 1
Subwoofer 1
natcal21 1
BETUCANTDOITLIKEME 1
xoticpt 1
hearse 1
OGDinoe1 1
lows305 1
47_CHEVY 1
In My Blood 1
2nd_2_None 1
MÍķłõ ÌÍ 1
blazen89 1
mandini 1
A.L.A. 1
copapaint 1
ricndaregal 1
pcastaneda 1
cold hard cash 1
Combat K9 Inc 1
jcardenas602 1
elco1976 1
cadillacking602 1
[email protected] 1
bonafidecc4life 1
Dressed2Impress 1
lowlinc93 1
LilMarty54 1
87lsmonte 1
Yogi 1
change.three 1
Mondizee 1
rag68 t 1
GATO ***** 1
Individuals502 1
B_A_RIDER 1
Perro 1
killacadi 1
USOAK4LIFE 1
arizonalow 1
The Truth 1
BIG LUX 1
TOPFAN 1
wax 1
EL PECADOR 1
~NUEVO MEXICO~ 1
Refined95 1
compas62 1
losv20 1
AZDAISY 1
Jinx64 1
C.E.O of LIMITED 1
fesboogie 1
streetrider 1
westcoast_lowlow 1
nicolewh85 1
REV. chuck 1
elena.carrillo 1
monte88 1
ghost1 1
biggevel 1
suthrn_az_lo_lo 1
Deep West 1
AllHustle NoLove 1
FORGIVEN 1
The Snowman 1
axle13 1
MACHETE 1
FATBOY818 1
tony's #1lady 1
El Porky 1
CHONGATOR 1
3L V4T0 1
ES BIG RED 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anybody have pic of that Green 62 convert that won best of show at the Fort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that thang is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

That suburban in picture looks like it came from a island


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 16 2010, 10:24 AM~17505886
> *Hell yeah!!!
> 
> Luna 1st place
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New member Glendale Az Chapter!!!!!!
Rick in the house!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 16 2010, 11:02 PM~17511685
> *Does anybody have pic of that Green 62 convert that won best of show at the Fort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that thang is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 12:45 AM~17512322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great!!!!! Pic's!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 01:45 AM~17512322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 12:49 AM~17512336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hola amigos juat want to say gracias a los ke an preguntado por mi y un big chinga tu madre para ti. tu sabes kien eres


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mike good pictures


----------



## oglowriding (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17510108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2010, 10:57 PM~17511630
> *MANDOS69C/10   2500
> TROUBLE  2219
> JEN IN PHX  1869
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I like this one!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17514785
> *Hola amigos juat want to say gracias a los ke an preguntado por mi y un big chinga tu madre para ti. tu sabes kien eres
> *



:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Riderz-4-Life, azmobn06, Lunas64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: *'SUP AZ SIDE!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HERE'S ALITTLE SOMETHING WE DID AT THE PICNIC...
KEEP IN MIND BATTERYS WERE LOW. FOCUS ON THE 3 WHEELS....  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqfQO8pxabc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lqfQO8pxabc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+May 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17514785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 17 2010, 11:05 AM~17515475
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Riderz-4-Life, azmobn06, Lunas64
> 
> ...



Sup :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2010, 11:19 AM~17515636
> *HERE'S ALITTLE SOMETHING WE DID AT THE PICNIC...
> KEEP IN MIND BATTERYS WERE LOW. FOCUS ON THE 3 WHEELS....
> 
> ...


FOCUS Danielson


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 11:35 AM~17515781
> *Sup :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: NUTHIN' :biggrin: CHILLIN'


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 11:36 AM~17515786
> *FOCUS Danielson
> *



:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 17 2010, 11:15 AM~17515599
> *:wave: 'SUP AZ SIDE!!!   :biggrin:
> *



:wave: whats good mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@May 17 2010, 11:07 AM~17515518
> *BIG AZ :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2010, 11:19 AM~17515636
> *HERE'S ALITTLE SOMETHING WE DID AT THE PICNIC...
> KEEP IN MIND BATTERYS WERE LOW. FOCUS ON THE 3 WHEELS....
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

New-Image-soldier

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 17 2010, 12:37 PM~17516320
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 11:36 AM~17515786
> *FOCUS Danielson
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>One day we want to be like Frank, Todd & Compitas!!!!!
We're working on 3 Hoppers for AZ as we speak......[/i]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2010, 01:20 PM~17516845
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>One day we want to be like Frank, Todd & Compitas!!!!!
> We're working on 3 Hoppers for AZ as we speak......[/i]
> *


hop to it


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17514785
> *Hola amigos juat want to say gracias a los ke an preguntado por mi y un big chinga tu madre para ti. tu sabes kien eres
> *




Que onda gato quien te ase enojar tanto :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17514785
> *Hola amigos juat want to say gracias a los ke an preguntado por mi y un big chinga tu madre para ti. tu sabes kien eres
> *



What up Gato glad to see you on here :biggrin: 

Oh shit someone has made you mad :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+May 17 2010, 10:57 AM~17514785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: It was probably me... j/k... que se vaya a la verga el gato hno: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## selectautomotive (Apr 6, 2010)

*For Carshow Registration please contact Carlos Rodriguez @ 602.492.2328 or email at [email protected].

Move In: Saturday, June 19th 6am - 11am
Reg Fee: Car / Truck / Motorcycle - $25 Pre-Reg / $30 Day of Show
Bike / Special Entry - $15 Pre-Reg / $20 Day of Show*​


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Congrats to all who won at the Fort!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 17 2010, 03:59 PM~17518434
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO TO ALL MY KNIGHTS IMAGE MEMBERS
AND THE LAYITLOW HOMIES !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 17 2010, 05:02 PM~17519076
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: HELLO TO ALL MY KNIGHTS IMAGE MEMBERS
> AND THE LAYITLOW HOMIES !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by selectautomotive_@May 17 2010, 03:46 PM~17518311
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 17 2010, 03:55 PM~17519001
> *Congrats to all who won at the Fort!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 17 2010, 04:02 PM~17519076
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: HELLO TO ALL MY KNIGHTS IMAGE MEMBERS
> AND THE LAYITLOW HOMIES !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Bro!! How you been??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess everyone's watching the suns getting whooped


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 08:23 PM~17521544
> *i guess everyone's watching the suns getting whooped
> *


 :nicoderm: :banghead:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 17 2010, 09:59 AM~17514798
> *Mike good pictures
> *


THANX HOMMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 17 2010, 08:31 PM~17521679
> *:nicoderm:  :banghead:
> *


ITS ONLY GAME ONE HOMMIE! BET IT WONT HAPPEN ON GAME 2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 08:34 PM~17521721
> *ITS ONLY GAME ONE HOMMIE! BET IT WONT HAPPEN ON GAME 2
> *


hope not..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 11:36 AM~17515786
> *FOCUS Danielson
> *


New Member!!!!
Glendale Az Chapter!!!!
Luis!!!![/i]


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 07:50 PM~17521964
> *nice pics
> *


x64!!! Mike, did you have time for a beer??? Thanks for the pix!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 17 2010, 08:56 PM~17522069
> *x64!!! Mike, did you have time for a beer??? Thanks for the pix!!! :biggrin:
> *


I DONT DRINK HOMMIE! CONGRATS ON UR WIN


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 17 2010, 08:56 PM~17522069
> *x64!!! Mike, did you have time for a beer??? Thanks for the pix!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup Al


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 10:24 PM~17522413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 08:23 PM~17521544
> *i guess everyone's watching the suns getting whooped
> *



:yessad: :yessad:   :tears: :tears:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 17 2010, 10:32 PM~17523391
> *:yessad: :yessad:    :tears: :tears:
> *


hahaha GO Lakers.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 17 2010, 12:59 PM~17516618
> *New-Image-soldier
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup loco


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

q onda benito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 15 2010, 06:44 PM~17500765
> *Here goes Jorge the Presidents car!!!!
> New San Diego Ca Chapter!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


do they call you daddy????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17502084
> *Here you go Ben found this site..
> 
> http://www.convertibletopguys.com/converti...hevrolet-Impala
> *


thanks og!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 18 2010, 01:44 AM~17524524]
do they call you daddy????
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 16 2010, 11:24 AM~17505886
> *Hell yeah!!!
> 
> Luna 1st place
> ...


congrats homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 16 2010, 12:11 PM~17506156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 16 2010, 09:18 PM~17510424
> *UCE PHX reppin out at the Fort , Had a great time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics and you guys were looking good out there!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 16 2010, 10:57 PM~17511630
> *Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> Poster  Posts
> Ben'sCustomWheels  4980
> ...


daaaaammmmnnnnnnnnn!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17514785
> *Hola amigos juat want to say gracias a los ke an preguntado por mi y un big chinga tu madre para ti. tu sabes kien eres
> *


que te paso gatito?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 17 2010, 02:47 PM~17517738
> *:0
> :biggrin: It was probably me... j/k... que se vaya a la verga el gato hno: :roflmao:
> *


simon, pinchi gato cara de culo!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 09:24 PM~17522413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 damn mike, nice way to start off torta tuesday!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 18 2010, 01:03 AM~17524374
> *hahaha GO Lakers.
> *


fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17524503
> *q onda benito
> 
> 
> ...


i think they call hector daddy!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 01:51 AM~17524544
> *fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hater are you a phx punk tambien pa eso me gustavas juntate con el gato y vayanse a la verga pues :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2010, 07:59 PM~17522108
> *I DONT DRINK HOMMIE! CONGRATS ON UR WIN
> *


Thanks Bro!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 01:50 AM~17524543
> *:0  :0  :0  damn mike, nice way to start off torta tuesday!!!!!
> *


YEA WITH SUM REAL SHIT THAT I TOOK WITH MY CAMERA.....I GOT BETTER PIX ILL POST UP!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 18 2010, 07:56 AM~17525886
> *YEA WITH SUM REAL SHIT THAT I TOOK WITH MY CAMERA.....I GOT BETTER PIX ILL POST UP!
> *


muy chingon, "my camera" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :0 :0 THE "CABARET KING" STRIKES AGAIN WITH THE VERY NICE PICS FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY"!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE!!!  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 09:35 AM~17526826
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: :0 :0 THE "CABARET KING" STRIKES AGAIN WITH THE VERY NICE PICS FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY"!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE!!!  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 02:40 AM~17524627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :run: :run: ALL THESE BOOBIES ARE DRIVING ME :loco: :loco: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 09:39 AM~17526868
> *:wow: :wow: :run: :run: ALL THESE BOOBIES ARE DRIVING ME  :loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 02:35 AM~17524611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: DIGGITY DIGGITY DAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## strangerdanger (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 10:07 AM~17526598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 09:41 AM~17526886
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin: MUCHO JALE AHORA??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 09:06 AM~17526589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 09:45 AM~17526924
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin: MUCHO JALE AHORA??
> *


always...


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 02:40 AM~17524627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

nice pic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 10:02 AM~17527090
> *always...
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 18 2010, 10:26 AM~17527347
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0
> *



YYYYOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 11:10 AM~17527827
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>CLUBS UNITED!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 01:51 AM~17524544
> *fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: YEAH!!! WHAT MY HOMIE BEN SAID!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 18 2010, 11:09 AM~17527819
> *  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

What's up AZ? Who all is rollin to Superior this weekend?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 01:52 AM~17524548
> *i think they call hector daddy!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 01:13 PM~17529151
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie you know :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@May 18 2010, 01:15 PM~17529174
> *What's up AZ?  Who all is rollin to Superior this weekend?
> *


ME!!!!!!!!!!!ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS IS THE LAST PIC I HAVE FOR TODAY!! :biggrin: 












:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 18 2010, 01:42 PM~17529510
> *chillin homie you know :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 02:17 PM~17529896
> *:biggrin: THIS IS THE LAST PIC I HAVE FOR TODAY!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dddddddaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 09:07 AM~17526598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cochino you doing a great job :boink: :boink: :boink: :x:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 02:35 AM~17524611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:drama: :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

Only a person in Texas could think of this.

From the county where drunk driving is considered a sport, comes this story.

Recently a routine police patrol parked outside a bar in
Austin, Texas after last call the officer noticed a man leaving the
bar so apparently intoxicated that he could barely walk.

The man stumbled around the parking lot for a few minutes, with the
officer quietly observing. After what seemed an eternity in which he
tried his keys on five different vehicles, the man managed to find his
car and fall into it.

He sat there for a few minutes as a number of other patrons left the
bar and drove off.

Finally he started the car, switched the wipers on and off–it was a
fine, dry summer night–, flicked the blinkers on and off a couple of
times, honked the horn and then switched on the lights.

He moved the vehicle forward a few inches, reversed a little and then
remained still for a few more minutes as some more of the other
patrons’ vehicles left.

At last, when his was the only car left in the parking lot, he pulled
out and drove slowly down the road.

The police officer, having waited patiently all this time, now started
up his patrol car, put on the flashing lights, promptly pulled the man
over and administered a Breathalyzer test.

To his amazement, the Breathalyzer indicated no evidence that the man
had consumed any alcohol at all!

Dumbfounded, the officer said, I’ll have to ask you to accompany me to
the police station.

This Breathalyzer equipment must be broken.’

‘I doubt it,’ said the truly proud *******. ‘Tonight I’m the

designated decoy.’


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HxCu7bDJWpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HxCu7bDJWpg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrmfsboiKlI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qrmfsboiKlI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OK OK  I HAVE A FEW MORE PICS FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY"!!! :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17530618
> *cochino you doing a great job  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :x:
> *



:uh: :uh: MUY LAMBE HUEVOS CON EL BENITO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17530676
> *
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP ROGER :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aPlFME8gK8Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aPlFME8gK8Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1KX0rnJo9Rw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1KX0rnJo9Rw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10..........YOU A STRAIGHT MANICO!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 03:51 PM~17530917
> *Only a person in Texas could think of this.
> 
> From the county where drunk driving is considered a sport, comes this story.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>CLUBS UNITED!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I found this and i had to share.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And here goes Prez of the Phx Az Chapter!!!
64 Joe!!!_ :wow: 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QZgkNcQZBeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QZgkNcQZBeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT COMMING UP !!! COME OUT AND JOIN US !!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 18 2010, 01:40 PM~17529477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they do huh!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17530618
> *cochino you doing a great job  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :x:
> *


gracias guey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 18 2010, 03:39 PM~17530794
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 03:51 PM~17530917
> *Only a person in Texas could think of this.
> 
> From the county where drunk driving is considered a sport, comes this story.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 05:01 PM~17531683
> *:uh:  :uh: MUY LAMBE HUEVOS CON EL BENITO!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


jajajaja pinchi seloso!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

AZ Side, I have 2 sets (8 tires) of Cornell 1000 for sale:

$110 a set firm. Will not seperate 1 tire at a time. Can do 2 tires for $55.

If withing reasonable distance from Avondale, I can even set up delivery.
Will have more coming in....

PM me

-Termite


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 07:59 PM~17533835
> *they do huh!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND :biggrin: 
YOU GUYZ MEMBER THIS CAR


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 18 2010, 09:08 PM~17534844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't this on Craigslist not to long ago?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crackin az????


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 09:43 PM~17535376
> *whats crackin az????
> *



Que rollo BEN


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 08:43 PM~17535376
> *whats crackin az????
> *


WHAT UP BEN LOVEN THE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 18 2010, 09:44 PM~17535400
> *Que rollo BEN
> *


aqui nomas catching up on the chisme!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 02:51 PM~17530917
> *Only a person in Texas could think of this.
> 
> From the county where drunk driving is considered a sport, comes this story.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2010, 06:36 PM~17532711
> *MANDOS69C/10..........YOU A STRAIGHT MANICO!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I AM JUST FOLLOWING IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF MY HOMIE BIG BEN!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 18 2010, 09:43 PM~17535376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17533926
> *jajajaja pinchi seloso!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*NEVER!!!!! *

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 09:43 PM~17535376
> *whats crackin az????
> *



:biggrin: NOT A DAMN THANG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 18 2010, 09:48 PM~17535455
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP!! :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 09:14 PM~17535795
> *:biggrin: 'SUP!! :wave:
> *


OUE PASA MANDO I LIKE THE PICS :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 18 2010, 09:50 PM~17535475
> *WHAT UP BEN LOVEN THE PICS :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 18 2010, 10:25 PM~17535941
> *
> *


que onda compita????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 10:04 PM~17535666
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I AM JUST FOLLOWING IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF MY HOMIE BIG BEN!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :x: :x: :x:
> *



GOOD DANIEL SON!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 10:09 PM~17535727
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 10:12 PM~17535756
> *NEVER!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 18 2010, 10:19 PM~17535868
> *OUE PASA MANDO I LIKE THE PICS :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!!!  I WILL TRY AND GET SOME MORE TOGETHER FOR THURSDAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 10:28 PM~17535985
> *GOOD DANIEL SON!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 10:29 PM~17536006
> *WHATS UP HOMIE????
> *


working homie, trying to make some "dough" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 10:36 PM~17536107
> *:biggrin: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> *


Sup Mando!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2010, 10:27 PM~17535969
> *que onda compita????
> *


nada aqui en el canton!!!!!!!y tu que rollo contigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 10:38 PM~17536130
> *Sup Mando!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: SO WHAT ARE THE BUSINESS HOURS OF "LLANTERA TERMITE"???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2010, 10:49 PM~17536282
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SO WHAT ARE THE BUSINESS HOURS OF "LLANTERA TERMITE"????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all hours homie :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 18 2010, 09:08 PM~17534844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car was from Klique! Aguy in casa grand had it for sale!!!! Remember the car good!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 18 2010, 11:10 PM~17536541
> *This car was from Klique! Aguy in casa grand had it for sale!!!! Remember the car good!!
> *


I knew I had seen it somewhere...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 18 2010, 11:10 PM~17536541
> *This car was from Klique! Aguy in casa grand had it for sale!!!! Remember the car good!!
> *


ya its mines now :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 18 2010, 09:08 PM~17534844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have pics of the car :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 08:09 PM~17534003
> *AZ Side, I have 2 sets (8 tires) of Cornell 1000 for sale:
> 
> $110 a set firm. Will not seperate 1 tire at a time. Can do 2 tires for $55.
> ...



I have 1 set (4-tires) left   

Will have more next week...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 18 2010, 07:38 PM~17533468
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QZgkNcQZBeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QZgkNcQZBeI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


I don't know but compared to the rest of the hoppers in AZ, I'd say that 64 is a chipper. :rofl:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 19 2010, 01:23 AM~17537368
> *I don't know but compared to the rest of the hoppers in AZ, I'd say that 64 is a chipper.  :rofl:
> *


 :nicoderm: calm down homie im not saying im a hopper like the big dogs
single pump 9 batts no hopping springs YET AND NOT 3.000 POUNDS IN THE TRUNK LOL :biggrin: JUST TRYING TO HAVE FUN THAT ALL :drama: 
THERE IS NO SHAME IN FAILURE
ONLY IN QUITTING
AND IM NOT A QUITER 
:h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:  
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 
AL LUNA 520-370-1071
THANKS AZ SIDE! LETS MAKE HER DAY!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 08:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...


That's some cool shit TaTa Luna!  :thumbsup: Wish I could be there... Moni knows me and the wifey send our best


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 18 2010, 11:10 PM~17536541
> *This car was from Klique! Aguy in casa grand had it for sale!!!! Remember the car good!!
> *


thats what i thought Ben H.the car used to be from chandler!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 10:59 PM~17536413
> *all hours homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 09:19 AM~17539448
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 19 2010, 09:28 AM~17539528
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: WUT UP BUDDY! :biggrin: NO WORK TODAY??? :wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 18 2010, 11:10 PM~17536541
> *This car was from Klique! Aguy in casa grand had it for sale!!!! Remember the car good!!
> *


That was my homie poncho' s ride


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 19 2010, 09:28 AM~17539528
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


yyyyooooooooo!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:54 AM~17540286
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE!  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


just here making dough :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, azmobn06

dam old man, did you get arthritis typing or what/ You've been stuck typing for a while :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 11:05 AM~17540390
> *just here making dough :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ORALE TERMITE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 11:08 AM~17540425
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, azmobn06
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 11:09 AM~17540435
> *:biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


he couldn't type anymore...had to log off! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 11:11 AM~17540447
> *he couldn't type anymore...had to log off! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *
> 
> THE DAY IS FOR A HOMIE WE ALL KNOW AND LOVE!!!! SO LETS MAKE THIS A SHOW AND SHINE TO REMEMBER!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 11:08 AM~17540425
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, azmobn06
> 
> ...



WHAT UP CARNAL.....GONA HIT UP FOR SOME OF THEM SHOES FOR MY TRUCK... AND MAYBE MY MONTE....

ILL GET AT U!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 11:23 AM~17540546
> *WHAT UP CARNAL.....GONA HIT UP FOR SOME OF THEM SHOES FOR MY TRUCK... AND MAYBE MY MONTE....
> 
> ILL GET AT U!!
> ...


cool...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...


Sounds good dawg we be therfe


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 11:45 AM~17540715
> *cool...
> *


Kuanto por una llanta :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 12:45 PM~17541219
> *Kuanto por una llanta  :biggrin:
> *


una set....$110 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 12:45 PM~17541219
> *Kuanto por una llanta  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 19 2010, 01:04 PM~17541413
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 19 2010, 01:04 PM~17541413
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


Ke rollo wey como esta la family


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 12:52 PM~17541279
> *una set....$110 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS GURL GETS DOWN!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 19 2010, 01:04 PM~17541413
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP GAME TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 01:27 PM~17541671
> *Ke rollo
> *


WHATS UP GATO!!!!!!
Q-VOLE CARNAL!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MUSTACHE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 12:45 PM~17541225
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: what up Gato


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...



:tears: Thank You Luna!!! I would also like to thank everyone else. I was mad at these guys for not writing or texting me I was like wait till I see them  Then luna called me and told me what was going down and yes :tears:. I thank god for having such great homie in my life.. God is gonna repay you all back one day!! Love You All My Homies!!!!  THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:52 AM~17540275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What up? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 19 2010, 08:35 AM~17539117
> *That's some cool shit TaTa Luna!  :thumbsup: Wish I could be there... Moni knows me and the wifey send our best
> *



Thanks!! Love you guys I know you would be here if you could..I am trying to get better to go to VEGAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:52 AM~17540275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



See you sunday!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 11:17 AM~17540500
> *
> 
> THE DAY IS FOR A HOMIE WE ALL KNOW AND LOVE!!!! SO LETS MAKE THIS A SHOW AND SHINE TO REMEMBER!!!
> ...



:biggrin: Thanks Art :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 19 2010, 12:41 PM~17541177
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:wave: What up?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 12:44 PM~17541208
> *Sounds good dawg we be therfe
> *



:biggrin: Thanks Homie see you there!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 03:04 PM~17542024
> *MUSTACHE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKING ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:08 PM~17542667
> *:biggrin: Thanks Art  :thumbsup:
> *



:dunno: YOU THOUGHT WE WAS DISSIN YOU   

WHEN WE WAS JUST TRYIN TO GET CLOSER TO YOU!!!! :h5: 

AND WE WAS :run: TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT A PLAN

AND U WAS  AT US 

AND U WANTED TO :buttkick: :twak: 

AND NOW :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 19 2010, 03:12 PM~17542717
> *THAT FUCKING ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



DID U HEAR THE END WHEN THE DUDE ASKS HIM WHAT IS THE TOUGHEST THING ABOUT BEIN YOU????

AND THE VATO SAYS.....THE MUSTACHE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 03:15 PM~17542757
> *:dunno: YOU THOUGHT WE WAS DISSIN YOU
> 
> WHEN WE WAS JUST TRYIN TO GET CLOSER TO YOU!!!! :h5:
> ...


hahahahahaha :biggrin: I sorry


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 08:09 PM~17534003
> *AZ Side, I have 2 sets (8 tires) of Cornell 1000 for sale:
> 
> $110 a set firm. Will not seperate 1 tire at a time. Can do 2 tires for $55.
> ...



SOLD...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :wow: :wow:    :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:17 PM~17542767
> *hahahahahaha  :biggrin: I sorry
> *


WE GONA HAVE A GOOD TIME.... GOOD PLACE TO BE ABLE TO CHILL... AND SEE WHAT FRIENDS ARE ALL ABOUT!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 03:20 PM~17542800
> *SOLD...
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 03:20 PM~17542806
> *  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:        :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> WE GONA HAVE A GOOD TIME.... GOOD PLACE TO BE ABLE TO CHILL... AND SEE WHAT FRIENDS ARE ALL ABOUT!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *



I am just praying I can hang for a couple of hours!!! I am gonna try!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 03:20 PM~17542800
> *SOLD...
> *



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:23 PM~17542828
> *I am just praying I can hang for a couple of hours!!! I am gonna try!!
> *



YOU CAN JUST CHILL IN THE CUT!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 02:23 PM~17542828
> *I am just praying I can hang for a couple of hours!!! I am gonna try!!
> *


ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS SIT BACK, RELAX AND ENJOY THE SIGHTS, THE SOUNDS, THE PEOPLE, AND GET AWAY FROM IT ALL FOR A WHILE! THATS WHATS THE DAY IS FOR! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 19 2010, 03:26 PM~17542858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I'm hard headed I will wanna be up in the mix :biggrin: Naw I will chill out or you guys might :twak: :twak: :twak: ME :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 03:30 PM~17542892
> *ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS SIT BACK, RELAX AND ENJOY THE SIGHTS, THE SOUNDS, THE PEOPLE, AND GET AWAY FROM IT ALL FOR A WHILE! THATS WHATS THE DAY IS FOR! :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *



Yeah it will be nice to get out of my house in 3 months I think I've been out 2 times to the doctors and twice at night to walk around the block. it sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:33 PM~17542913
> *But I'm hard headed I will wanna be up in the mix  :biggrin:  Naw I will chill out or you guys might  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: ME :biggrin:
> *



WE ALL HARDHEADED



BUT I KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*THIS FOR YOU O.G.
<img src=\'http://eatthis.womenshealthmag.com/files/1800-The-Ultimate-Margarita.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



Originally posted by OGPLAYER@May 19 2010, 03:35 PM~17542935
Yeah it will be nice to get out of my house in 3 months I think I've been out 2 times to the doctors and twice at night to walk around the block. it sucks!!! :angry:


Click to expand...

THIS FOR AL LUNA....
<img src=\'http://www.kellyfrancisnichols.com/parsons/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/sprite.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THIS FOR BIG MANDO
<img src=\'http://www.techfresh.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/vintage-camera-clock.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THIS FOR UNITY MIKE
<img src=\'http://bluefairycakes.com/images/BudLite.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THIS FOR MANDO69C/10
<img src=\'http://michellescafebaltimore.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/torta_grande.26761010_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THIS FOR TEAM CORONA!!!
<img src=\'http://www.myspaceantics.com/images/myspace-graphics/beer-and-liquor/Fridge-Full-Of-Corona.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THIS FOR BIG BEN

<img src=\'http://www.allstatedistributors.com/images/2464%20Flour%20Tortillas%2022.5oz%204.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THIS FOR NIGHT STALKER
<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_bAaYMTUhaoU/SBdzkS1LuqI/AAAAAAAAAV8/yjIA6TByu6g/s400/black+Coffee+2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


AND FOR ALL THE HATERS,,,,,,,,EAT UP.....
<img src=\'http://www.komar.org/bbq/grill/accessories/HotDogCookers.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SO I BELIEVE WERE ALL GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!


AND FOR ME.....
<img src=\'http://www.sportsteamlayouts.com/layouts/dal1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

DONT WORRY I AINT GREEDY~~ :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:01 PM~17542591
> *What up?  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMEGIRL  JUS HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLIN :biggrin: SO HOW ARE YOU FEELING TODAY??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:06 PM~17542651
> *See you sunday!!
> *



:biggrin: SIMON QUE SI!!! :yes: :thumbsup: ME AND THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 03:20 PM~17542800
> *SOLD...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 01:27 PM~17541671
> *Ke rollo
> *


:wave: KE ROLLO AMIGITO GATITO! :biggrin: QUE HACES GUEY??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 03:59 PM~17543176
> *THIS FOR YOU O.G.
> <img src=\'http://eatthis.womenshealthmag.com/files/1800-The-Ultimate-Margarita.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> THIS FOR AL LUNA....
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: ORALE CARNAL!!!  YA SABES QUE EL DOMINGO GONNA BE GOOD TIMES!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 03:21 PM~17542815
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 04:41 PM~17543522
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 04:42 PM~17543539
> *:wave: KE ROLLO AMIGITO GATITO!  :biggrin: QUE HACES GUEY??
> *


Just here dawg nomas pasandola


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 02:59 PM~17543176
> *THIS FOR YOU O.G.
> <img src=\'http://eatthis.womenshealthmag.com/files/1800-The-Ultimate-Margarita.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> THIS FOR AL LUNA....
> ...


HAHA :biggrin: Make sure Budlite is in the Sprite can Bro!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 01:48 PM~17541884
> *WHATS UP GATO!!!!!!
> Q-VOLE CARNAL!!!
> *


Aki nomas art como estas dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 19 2010, 02:52 PM~17542514
> *:wave: what up Gato
> *


Qvo pa kuando el ragal bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 05:16 PM~17543854
> *Aki nomas art como estas dawg
> *


Ya sabes gato. Its a doggy dog world and I got on milk bone underwear......


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 04:04 PM~17542628
> *Thanks!! Love you guys I know you would be here if you could..I am <s>trying</s> GOING to get better to go to VEGAS!!! :biggrin:
> *


FIXED  See you there OG :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538687
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! THIS SUNDAY WE ARE PLANNING A LITTLE GATHERING FOR A GOOD FRIEND HERE ON OUR THREAD, OG PLAYER. MOST OF YOU HAVE SEEN HERE THAT HER HEALTH HASNT ALLOWED HER TO GO OUT AND SEE THE BADASS CARS AT THE SHOWS AND GREAT PICNICS OUT THERE THAT SHE HAS LOVED ALL HER LIFE! SO WE DECIDED TO BRING THE SHOW/PICNIC TO HER! THIS SUNDAY, MAY 23, 5 PM AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK, 35TH AVE AND BASELINE WE WANT TO INVITE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME OUT AND SHOW HER SOME LOVE, BRING THE CARS, WE WILL HAVE MUSIC, BBQ AND HOPPERS. WE ALL WILL PITCH IN FOR THE CARNE, BYOB. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE PERMIT!  :biggrin:
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME
> AL LUNA 520-370-1071
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 06:16 PM~17544361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAndo date is wrong on the flyer !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 19 2010, 05:42 PM~17544585
> *MAndo date is wrong on the flyer !! :biggrin:
> *


THAT FOOL DRUNK AGAIN!!!! :uh: DAMN!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 06:45 PM~17544616
> *THAT FOOL DRUNK AGAIN!!!!  :uh: DAMN!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 07:45 PM~17544616
> *THAT FOOL DRUNK AGAIN!!!!  :uh: DAMN!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 19 2010, 06:42 PM~17544585
> *MAndo date is wrong on the flyer !! :biggrin:
> *


sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Suns letting the homies down right now! Hope the 2nd half is better!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:10 PM~17544921
> *Suns letting the homies down right now! Hope the 2nd half is better!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:10 PM~17544921
> *Suns letting the homies down right now! Hope the 2nd half is better!
> *


fucken suns....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 05:17 PM~17543860
> *Qvo pa kuando el ragal bro
> *


 :dunno: don't know homie, i just started working again so now i got to start saving money, it will probley be awhile :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ILL MAKE SURE OF THAT :biggrin:

GET WELL SOON OG PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Mando.........u da man.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 19 2010, 06:44 PM~17545524
> *HELL YEAH PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ILL MAKE SURE OF THAT  :biggrin:
> 
> GET WELL SOON OG PLAYER :biggrin:
> *


Right on Bro:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 06:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FINE = $25.00 attention to detail Vato!!  
Flyer looks real good Bro!! Thanks!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mando Like Always Your Flyers Are Bad Ass!!!! Copied and put in a frame I will never forget this day!!! :tears:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 19 2010, 07:44 PM~17545524
> *HELL YEAH PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ILL MAKE SURE OF THAT  :biggrin:
> 
> GET WELL SOON OG PLAYER :biggrin:
> *



Thanks!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 05:04 PM~17543744
> *you know how we do it :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 19 2010, 05:13 PM~17543828
> *Just here dawg nomas pasandola
> *


 :biggrin: ES TODO HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 19 2010, 06:45 PM~17544616
> *THAT FOOL DRUNK AGAIN!!!!  :uh: DAMN!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: VERY NICE FLYER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

I WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE FT MCDOWELL SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND!! 

NOW WE HAVE THIS KICK ASS EVENT THIS WEEKEND, BRING THE FAMILY YOUR RIDES AND GET READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 07:16 PM~17545000
> *fucken suns....
> *



:yessad: :yessad: SUNS MIGHT HAVE LOST TONIGHT  BUT I STILL HAVE FAITH IN THEM!!!! :x: :x: :x: THEY WILL TURN IT AROUND AND TAKE IT IN 7!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17545091
> *:dunno: don't know homie, i just started working again so now i got to start saving money, it will probley be awhile  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CONGRATS ON FINDING A NEW JOB HOMIE! :biggrin: AS FOR ME :uh: I AM STILL LOOKING!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 19 2010, 08:56 PM~17546522
> *Thanks Mando Like Always Your Flyers Are Bad Ass!!!! Copied and put in a frame I will never forget this day!!! :tears:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wow: can't sleep and no one is on :dunno: Shit thought Big Ben would be on here at least cause it's Torta Thursday's!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:27 PM~17547674
> *:yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2010, 02:26 AM~17548904
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

When we had our meeting last sunday....
we ran into a very nice lady who started a all girl car club!
Here's their plaque!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17551001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mando......and ..uh.. Mando :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 17 2010, 07:05 PM~17520393
> *What up Bro!! How you been??
> *



DOING REAL GOOD , I'M BUILDING THIS MONTE CARLO SS FOR ONE
OF MY NEW KNIGHT MEMBERS.

    


































THIS IS OMARS CAR.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:uh:  :0









where the hell is ben at??!??!!??!??!?!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 20 2010, 11:16 AM~17551603
> *DOING REAL GOOD , I'M BUILDING THIS MONTE CARLO SS FOR ONE
> OF MY NEW KNIGHT MEMBERS.
> 
> ...



lookin good carnal!!!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 11:19 AM~17551617
> *:uh:    :0
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Justin had him arrested....they both gone :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551639
> *Maybe Justin had him arrested....they both gone :0
> *


oh snap......interogation time!!! :twak:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17551001
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 20 2010, 11:52 AM~17551872
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP BILLY :wave: HOW IS THE ELCO HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 20 2010, 10:57 AM~17551459
> *Sup Mando......and ..uh.. Mando :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :rimshot: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE  JUS CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 11:19 AM~17551617
> *:uh:    :0
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: BUT TODAY IS THURSDAY AND NO PICS YET???   WELL I WILL HAVE TO STEP UP AND POST SOME FOR ALL YOU COCHINOS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551639
> *Maybe Justin had him arrested....they both gone :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: I ain't gone, just chillin as publicly made a promise , which I intend to keep, about off topic stuff. :biggrin: Other than that just scheming up a idea about how to help people, well got the idea just thinking if it'll work or not.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS IS IT FOR PICS :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551639
> *Maybe Justin had him arrested....they both gone :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17547748
> *:biggrin: CONGRATS ON FINDING A NEW JOB HOMIE!  :biggrin: AS FOR ME  :uh: I AM STILL LOOKING!!!  :wow:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup: keep looking dog you'll find something, 3 of my homies just got jobs who have been out of work for a while so i know there out there you just gotta find them


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

on it's way to me!! Thanks Sal :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

customiced, primer665

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 20 2010, 12:42 PM~17552355
> *thanks homie :thumbsup: keep looking dog you'll find something, 3 of my homies just got jobs who have been out of work for a while so i know there out there you just gotta find them
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 20 2010, 12:44 PM~17552365
> *on it's way to me!!  Thanks Sal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bad ass OG


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 20 2010, 12:44 PM~17552365
> *on it's way to me!!  Thanks Sal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 20 2010, 12:46 PM~17552391
> *thanks bad ass OG
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2010, 12:47 PM~17552400
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up luna my phone is not working says I have message but can't get it.. PM Me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 20 2010, 11:44 AM~17552365
> *on it's way to me!!  Thanks Sal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY.... WHERES MY LUNAS64??? j/k!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2010, 01:08 PM~17552620
> *HEY.... WHERES MY LUNAS64??? j/k!!! :biggrin:
> *


christmas homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 20 2010, 12:35 PM~17552277
> *:uh:  :uh: I ain't gone, just chillin as publicly made a promise , which I intend to keep, about off topic stuff.  :biggrin:  Other than that just scheming up a idea about how to help people, well got the idea just thinking if it'll work or not.
> *




ok justin is still on the team!!!
where the hell is Big Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

What up luna getn drunk already?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > > sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2010, 01:08 PM~17552620
> *HEY.... WHERES MY LUNAS64??? j/k!!! :biggrin:
> *



IM GONA GET ONE THAT SAYS .............................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2010, 12:24 PM~17552134
> *:biggrin: :rimshot: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE   JUS CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE!
> *


cool homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > > > sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > > sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@May 20 2010, 02:00 PM~17552985
> *
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Anyone work for APS/SRP or Palo Verde?????

State of AZ telling L.A. City officials if they boycott AZ business they will cut off their power! lol funny shit! *

foxnews.com


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lunas64, Riderz-4-Life



OH SHIT BENITO IN THE HOOOOOOOOOOUSSEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ :wow: 


WHERE THE HELL WAS YA??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:34 PM~17547739
> *:yessad: :yessad: SUNS MIGHT HAVE LOST TONIGHT   BUT I STILL HAVE FAITH IN THEM!!!! :x: :x: :x: THEY WILL TURN IT AROUND AND TAKE IT IN 7!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


and then you woke up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 20 2010, 02:55 PM~17553598
> *Anyone work for APS/SRP or Palo Verde?????
> 
> State of AZ telling L.A. City officials if they boycott AZ business they will cut off their power! lol funny shit!
> ...



YA TURN OUT THE LIGHTS!!!!
GAME OVER!!!

TIT FOR TAT!

ITS THE AMERICAN FUCKING GUEY! :wow: :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 02:57 PM~17553617
> *and then you woke up
> *



SOMEBODY GAURAUNTEED ME THAT THE SUNS WERE GOIN TO THE FINALS??? :dunno:

 AND I SAID HOW U CAN GARAUNTEE THAT!!!!
:wow: 
HE SAID THAT THEY ALREADY PAYED FOR THERE TIX TO SIT IN THE STANDS AND WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*FORGET THAT CRAP!!!

GO SUNS!!!!!*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 02:58 PM~17553626
> *YA TURN OUT THE LIGHTS!!!!
> GAME OVER!!!
> 
> ...


Too bad L.A. has partial ownership in the powerplants


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> > > sorry, was watching the game and shit. fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 20 2010, 03:04 PM~17553690
> *Too bad L.A. has partial ownership in the powerplants
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
L.A. ALWAYS AHEAD OF THE GAME,,,CUZ THEY GOT THE TERMINATOR ON POINT!!






WHAT UP DEE LOC!?!?!?!?!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 03:01 PM~17553666
> *SOMEBODY GAURAUNTEED ME THAT THE SUNS WERE GOIN TO THE FINALS??? :dunno:
> 
> AND I SAID HOW U CAN GARAUNTEE THAT!!!!
> ...


:machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:here comes the lakers hno: hno: :run: lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 18 2010, 10:43 PM~17536191
> *nada aqui en el canton!!!!!!!y tu que rollo contigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


vas a ir al southside to hop your truck???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2010, 03:59 PM~17543176
> *THIS FOR YOU O.G.
> <img src=\'http://eatthis.womenshealthmag.com/files/1800-The-Ultimate-Margarita.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> THIS FOR AL LUNA....
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 02:56 PM~17553609
> *ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lunas64, Riderz-4-Life
> OH SHIT BENITO IN THE HOOOOOOOOOOUSSEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> WHERE THE HELL WAS YA??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 01:13 PM~17552684
> *ok justin is still on the team!!!
> where the hell is Big Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i'm right here homie, you should've called me homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2010, 12:27 PM~17552175
> *:dunno: :dunno: BUT TODAY IS THURSDAY AND NO PICS YET???     WELL I WILL HAVE TO STEP UP AND POST SOME FOR ALL YOU COCHINOS!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good job homie!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 03:16 PM~17553864
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:here comes the lakres hno:  hno:  :run: lol
> *


THATS OK BRO,,,SUNS ARE GOIN TO FINALS..... MY HOMIE GAURANTEED ME.....
PLUS EVEN IF LAKERS GET LUCK AND BEAT US......CELTICS GONNA TREAT KOBE LIKE SOME KOBE CORNED BEEF!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551639
> *Maybe Justin had him arrested....they both gone :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 03:10 PM~17553784
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> L.A. ALWAYS AHEAD OF THE GAME,,,CUZ THEY GOT THE TERMINATOR ON POINT!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2010, 10:34 PM~17547739
> *:yessad: :yessad: SUNS MIGHT HAVE LOST TONIGHT   BUT I STILL HAVE FAITH IN THEM!!!! :x: :x: :x: THEY WILL TURN IT AROUND AND TAKE IT IN 7!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


they'll win homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 03:22 PM~17553940
> *THATS OK BRO,,,SUNS ARE GOIN TO FINALS..... MY HOMIE GAURANTEED ME.....
> PLUS EVEN IF LAKERS GET LUCK AND BEAT US......CELTICS GONNA TREAT KOBE LIKE SOME KOBE CORNED BEEF!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:24 PM~17553968
> *they'll win homie
> *


otro que suena si pues si van a ganar :loco: ya contentos


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:21 PM~17553926
> *i'm right here homie, you should've called me homie!!!!!!!!
> *


U KNOW ON MONDAY UR MISSING?????? ITS OK WE KNOW BIG BEN IS OKAY!!
WEDNESDAY UR MISSING OK,, WE KNOW BIG BEN IS OKAY!!

*BUT TORTA TUESDAYS,,,THICK ASS THURSDAYS ,,,AND FINE ASS FRIDAYS ,,,,AND U AINT AT THE HELM OF THE SHIP AND THE GENTE JUS STARTS  :dunno: :tears: :uh: :ugh: :around: hno: :run: :run: :run: 
GETTIN A LIL PISSED!!!! BUT WE KNOW UR ...........
<img src=\'http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Xy-wSc9SGs8/S_W4FQWemfI/AAAAAAAACT8/Px6zyWImjcU/BuckwheatOtay_thumb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 03:24 PM~17553975
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


SAD PART IS THAT I HATE THE CELTICS WITH A PASSION CARNAL!!!!!!!
BUT THEY GOTTA GET PASSED LOS SUNS PRIMERO!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 03:25 PM~17553990
> *otro que suena si pues si van a ganar :loco: ya contentos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 03:35 PM~17554090
> *SAD PART IS THAT I HATE THE CELTICS WITH A PASSION CARNAL!!!!!!!
> BUT THEY GOTTA GET PASSED LOS SUNS PRIMERO!!
> :biggrin:
> *


easy :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 19 2010, 07:07 PM~17544884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*THIS IS GOING TO BE A DAY DEDICATED TO MONI AKA "OG PLAYER" SO LETS MAKE IT THE MOST MEMORABLE DAY FOR HER, AND SHOW HER THE WHOLE AZ SIDE IS HERE FOR HER...........


LET ALL GO OUT AND HAVE A GREAT DAY BUT PLEASE PLEASE PICK UP YOUR TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:40 PM~17554157
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>THIS IS GOING TO BE A DAY DEDICATED TO MONI AKA "OG PLAYER" SO LETS MAKE IT THE MOST MEMORABLE DAY FOR HER, AND SHOW HER THE WHOLE AZ SIDE IS HERE FOR HER...........
> LET ALL GO OUT AND HAVE A GREAT DAY  BUT PLEASE PLEASE PICK UP YOUR TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


x817973 I dont wana get pulled over again for someones empty cans


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:40 PM~17554157
> *SO WHAT UR SAYIN IS ,,PLEASE PLEASE MAKE SURE WE PICK UP OUR TRASH????
> 
> SHUDNT BE TO HARD JUS HAVE EVERYBODY ACT LIKE IT WAS O.G.'S BACKYARD!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 03:42 PM~17554187
> *x817973 I dont wana get pulled over again for someones empty cans
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YA WHAT HE SAID!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 20 2010, 03:49 PM~17554266
> *Dee,
> 
> Stupid thing is taking out the English as second language programs as that very ignorant of the state lawmakers since it not only of use to Illegals. I mean my own kids are US citizens but hardly spoke English when we moved here. How many other kids of expatriates, legal immigrants and even refugees will lose out if the programs are stripped from the public educational system. I hate to say it but I think gonna go back to 1930s here if people don't take charge of the legislators by any means needed.
> ...


 :wow:  JUSTINS BACK!!!!!! :biggrin: 
WHAT UP HOMIE!!


*OK NOW WHERE THE HELL IS UNITY MIKE?? :wow: :wow: *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

hey OG..who made that for you? Looks really nice


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+May 20 2010, 10:16 AM~17551603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice......what is it? A Pendant/charm?



SEE YOU SUNDAY! YOU KNOW WHY? BECAUSE THAT IS HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHAT SCHOOL DO THESE KIDS GO TO????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 20 2010, 04:48 PM~17554764
> *WHAT SCHOOL DO THESE KIDS GO TO????
> 
> 
> ...


SOME CRAZY CHET HUH!!!!!!!!


SKOOL OF HARD KNOCKS


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

anybody looking for a stock g-body rolling chassis. un-touched, not cut or any welding done.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 20 2010, 04:25 PM~17554583
> * hey OG..who made that for you? Looks really nice
> *


Thanks!!!


His name is Sal this is his myspace link www.myspace.com/innovativecustomstx
and I also saved it on my signature..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 20 2010, 04:28 PM~17554608
> *That is nice......what is it? A Pendant/charm?
> SEE YOU SUNDAY!  YOU KNOW WHY?  BECAUSE THAT IS HOW WE DO IT!
> *



it's a pendant!! Thanks I loved it too came out nice having another one made with a cadillac emblem :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 03:25 PM~17553990
> *otro que suena si pues si van a ganar :loco: ya contentos
> *


pues si cabron, ya sabes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 03:42 PM~17554187
> *x817973 I dont wana get pulled over again for someones empty cans
> *


 salistes todo cagado de la plaza!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 03:45 PM~17554219
> *SO WHAT UR SAYIN IS ,,PLEASE PLEASE MAKE SURE WE PICK UP OUR TRASH????
> 
> SHUDNT BE TO HARD JUS HAVE EVERYBODY ACT LIKE IT WAS O.G.'S BACKYARD!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: MY85TOY PHX AZ, OGPLAYER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 05:34 PM~17555107
> *:wave:  MY85TOY PHX AZ, OGPLAYER
> *



:biggrin: :wave: What up Ben?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 20 2010, 05:19 PM~17554988
> * anybody looking for a stock g-body rolling chassis. un-touched, not cut or any welding done.
> *


  dam to bad the el camino frame is different other wise i would swoop it up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:18 PM~17553889
> *vas a ir al southside to hop your truck???
> *


YO si voy,pero la MAZDA-ROTTI no se, necesita gears nuevos y ya no hay tiempo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, %candy mobile%, compita, RC6DEUCE, gzking

Sup Sisters!!!! :biggrin: 

Compita......them pumps fixed???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 20 2010, 05:08 PM~17555397
> *YO si voy,pero la MAZDA-ROTTI no se, necesita gears nuevos y ya no hay tiempo!!!!!!!!!
> *


You fellas know I dont "Nintendo", :uh: but I think Compita is sayin his truck aint gonna be ready for Sunday!!!! Thats too bad!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2010, 06:09 PM~17555410
> *ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, %candy mobile%, compita, RC6DEUCE, gzking
> 
> Sup Sisters!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


'sup homie,no body have them gears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2010, 06:11 PM~17555435
> *You fellas know I dont "Nintendo",  :uh: but I think Compita is sayin his truck aint gonna be ready for Sunday!!!! Thats too bad!!!!
> *


THAT'S FUNNY HOMIE,''NO NINTENDO'' WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

p://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x63/mrbomba/ru0b34.gif[/img]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 20 2010, 03:49 PM~17554266
> *Dee,
> 
> Stupid thing is taking out the English as second language programs as that very ignorant of the state lawmakers since it not only of use to Illegals. I mean my own kids are US citizens but hardly spoke English when we moved here. How many other kids of expatriates, legal immigrants and even refugees will lose out if the programs are stripped from the public educational system. I hate to say it but I think gonna go back to 1930s here if people don't take charge of the legislators by any means needed.
> ...



I agree with certain things going on, but really people need to read the entire law. ALL THE FINE PRINT TOO cause the government likes to tack on little bylaws to pass along with the main law. I DO NOT agree with the removing of language programs in the schools. I prefer not to go into any politcal shit, too much to say, and too easy to step on toes.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2010, 06:09 PM~17555410
> *ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, %candy mobile%, compita, RC6DEUCE, gzking
> 
> Sup Sisters!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


what up gurlfriend...... That pervert benito is back! SCWING!!!!!!!! He's not only a member he's the president of the cochino foundation.. =) maybe he got caught up on weenie wednesdays.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 05:20 PM~17555532
> *what up gurlfriend...... That pervert benito is back!      SCWING!!!!!!!!  He's not only a member he's the president of the cochino foundation.. =) maybe he got caught up on weenie wednesdays.*


Ya he did!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: and he wasnt eating them either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 20 2010, 04:28 PM~17554608
> *Nice LS.........or is it a real SS turned into an LS??????  if so that is alot of work.
> That is nice......what is it? A Pendant/charm?
> SEE YOU SUNDAY!  YOU KNOW WHY?  BECAUSE THAT IS HOW WE DO IT!
> *


 " MY BAD ! " IT IS A MONTE CARLO TRUE LS ...YOURS IS A SS " RIGHT "
IT SHOULD BE OUT THIS WEEKEND ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 20 2010, 05:42 PM~17555696
> *" MY BAD ! " IT IS A MONTE CARLO TRUE LS ...YOURS IS A SS " RIGHT "
> IT SHOULD BE OUT THIS WEEKEND ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 05:27 PM~17555579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Whats up Ben!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 11:21 AM~17551636
> *lookin good carnal!!!! :wow:
> *




" THANK YOU !!! "


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 20 2010, 06:42 PM~17555696
> *" MY BAD ! " IT IS A MONTE CARLO TRUE LS ...YOURS IS A SS " RIGHT "
> IT SHOULD BE OUT THIS WEEKEND ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gona take pics carnal..... New ride to da az-side.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 06:53 PM~17555793
> *I'm gona take pics carnal..... New ride  to da az-side.
> *



SOUNDS GOOD , JUST GIVE US A CHANCE TO WASH DA CARS AND
CHARGE DA BATTERYS , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GIVE ME A CALL ( 602 ) 448-6328 . THANKS BRO ..

  Weasel :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

is there a way to extend the cylinders without having them hooked up


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 05:33 PM~17555098
> *salistes todo cagado de la plaza!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


y tu corriendo culero pero mis homies waited for me Thomas Y Compita thnx carnales I know who my real homies are los que no corren


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555477
> *THAT'S FUNNY HOMIE,''NO NINTENDO'' WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!
> *


con su presencia basta licenciado


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> SOUNDS GOOD , JUST GIVE US A CHANCE TO WASH DA CARS AND
> CHARGE DA BATTERYS , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> GIVE ME A CALL ( 602 ) 448-6328 . THANKS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17555477
> *THAT'S FUNNY HOMIE,''NO NINTENDO'' WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: well have that ready ok!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17555532
> *what up gurlfriend...... That pervert benito is back!      SCWING!!!!!!!!  He's not only a member he's the president of the cochino foundation.. =) maybe he got caught up on weenie wednesdays.
> *


yeah homie, i had alot of shit to do but i'm back now!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2010, 06:22 PM~17555548
> *Ya he did!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: and he wasnt eating them either!!! :biggrin:
> *


i was getting them for you homie!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 07:36 PM~17556207
> *y tu corriendo culero pero mis homies waited for me Thomas Y Compita thnx carnales I know who my real homies are los que no corren
> *


you know homie I got you back(no **** jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 20 2010, 06:49 PM~17555759
> *:0 Whats up Ben!
> *


whats up homie?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 20 2010, 07:36 PM~17556207
> *y tu corriendo culero pero mis homies waited for me Thomas Y Compita thnx carnales I know who my real homies are los que no corren
> *


pues si, justin sent them to get you!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 07:55 PM~17556424
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  well have that ready ok!!!!!!!!
> *


ooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'sup ''OGPLAYER'' how you doing?ready for sunday it's going to be a ''SPECIAL'' car show


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 07:56 PM~17556439
> *yeah homie, i had alot of shit to do but i'm back now!!!!
> *


And in this corner..................................Biiiiiiiiiigggggggg BeNnnnnnnnnnn..........and u came out swingin on thick ass thursdays.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 20 2010, 08:00 PM~17556492
> *'sup ''OGPLAYER'' how you doing?ready for sunday it's going to be a ''SPECIAL'' car show
> *



What up? :biggrin: I am hanging in there I am as ready as I will ever be  
Yes it is and thank you all!!! Homies For Life.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 20 2010, 05:19 PM~17554988
> * anybody looking for a stock g-body rolling chassis. un-touched, not cut or any welding done.
> *



Yea how much


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 05:34 PM~17555107
> *:wave:  MY85TOY PHX AZ, OGPLAYER
> *




Que onda compa BEN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:22 PM~17553939
> *:
> good job homie!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BEN!!!  THAT MEANS ALOT WHEN YOU GET THE :thumbsup: FROM THE "CABARET KING"!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:24 PM~17553968
> *they'll win homie
> *



:yes: :yes: :x: :x: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wow: :wow: NICE PICS BEN AND MANDO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

MANDO E COMPITA K PASA HOMIES


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 20 2010, 10:19 PM~17558372
> *MANDO E COMPITA K PASA HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN CHILLIN RAUL uffin: WHAT YOU DOIN HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17558344
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE PICS BEN AND MANDO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin: I AINT NO "CABARET KING" LIKE BEN  BUT I DO TRY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 20 2010, 10:19 PM~17558372
> *MANDO E COMPITA K PASA HOMIES
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!que rollo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

what's up AZ? Who is goin to be down to hit the cruise on main sat night?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo pitirijas


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 20 2010, 11:09 PM~17558879
> *Que rollo pitirijas
> *


 nada aqui nomas viendo la ponografia del mando y el ben :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@May 20 2010, 11:19 PM~17558975
> *nada aqui nomas  viendo la ponografia del mando y el ben :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 03:40 PM~17554157
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>THIS IS GOING TO BE A DAY DEDICATED TO MONI AKA "OG PLAYER" SO LETS MAKE IT THE MOST MEMORABLE DAY FOR HER, AND SHOW HER THE WHOLE AZ SIDE IS HERE FOR HER...........
> LET ALL GO OUT AND HAVE A GREAT DAY  BUT PLEASE PLEASE PICK UP YOUR TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 20 2010, 11:16 AM~17551603
> *DOING REAL GOOD , I'M BUILDING THIS MONTE CARLO SS FOR ONE
> OF MY NEW KNIGHT MEMBERS.
> 
> ...


bad azz car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I wish I still had my low rider magazine collection to take with me on sunday!!!
I had been collecting them since 1979 to like 2002 or 2003 when I stopped buying them cause they had more tire companys than low riders in them.. I found 2 barrio breakthrou mgazines one has 10 year anniversary of phoenix majestics the other has a article on Society Car Club and 5th annual car show here in phoenix.. :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 20 2010, 10:19 PM~17558372
> *MANDO E COMPITA K PASA HOMIES
> *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17556448
> *you know homie I got you back(no **** jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja)
> *


same here carnal pinche ben ojete


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17556462
> *pues si, justin sent them to get you!!!!
> *


que te valga verga me hubieras esperado remember pocos pero locos :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I guess I will start off "Fine Ass Friday"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 06:17 AM~17560291
> *
> *


dam!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+May 21 2010, 09:20 AM~17561679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 20 2010, 10:19 PM~17558372
> *MANDO E COMPITA K PASA HOMIES
> *


whats good RAUL


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Even Obama Supports Fine ASS Fridays! :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok... I got the latest issue of Lowrider magazine! :biggrin: The one with Cherry 64 on the cover!!! Thats a badass Rag!! Anyways, I CANNOT read the damn writing on the stories!!! Am I getting old or what??? The font is too damn small!!! I must need glasses!! :uh:  :angry:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 09:43 AM~17561848
> *<span style='color:red'>But just Borrow Hers!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 09:43 AM~17561848
> *Ok... I got the latest issue of Lowrider magazine!  :biggrin: The one with Cherry 64 on the cover!!! Thats a badass Rag!! Anyways, I CANNOT read the damn writing on the stories!!! Am I getting old or what??? The font is too damn small!!! I must need glasses!!  :uh:    :angry:
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD HOMIE I SPENT OVER A 100$ FOR SOME READING GLASSES.....
ITS PART OF GROWING UP..... :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 20 2010, 11:48 PM~17559218
> *I wish I still had my low rider magazine collection to take with me on sunday!!!
> I had been collecting them since 1979 to like 2002 or 2003 when I stopped buying them cause they had more tire companys than low riders in them.. I found 2 barrio breakthrou mgazines one has 10 year anniversary of phoenix majestics the other has a article on Society Car Club and 5th annual car show here in phoenix.. :biggrin:
> *


ARE THEY FOR SALE? :biggrin: 
I HAD FROM THE 2ND ISSUE AND UP AND LOST THEM. 
I HAD A HUGE QVO MAGAZINE, FIRME MAGAZINE, ORLIES LOWRIDING MAGAZINE COLLECTION & MUCH MUCH MORE AND LOST THEM ALL.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 21 2010, 08:58 AM~17561978
> *DON'T FEEL BAD HOMIE I SPENT OVER A 100$ FOR SOME READING GLASSES.....
> ITS PART OF GROWING UP..... :happysad:
> *


I am grown up!!!!! :biggrin: But I feel like I am growing down!!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker :wow: 

whats up carnal did u get the cup of coffee!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 10:43 AM~17561848
> *Ok... I got the latest issue of Lowrider magazine!  :biggrin: The one with Cherry 64 on the cover!!! Thats a badass Rag!! Anyways, I CANNOT read the damn writing on the stories!!! Am I getting old or what??? The font is too damn small!!! I must need glasses!!  :uh:    :angry:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 10:27 AM~17562210
> *I am grown up!!!!! :biggrin: But I feel like I am growing down!!! :uh:
> *


after this past weekend Al i dont feel like a whippersnapper,, :twak: but i know i can still put it down :twak: ,,even though it mite not look like it...... 
but my family knows and i know... it aint easy thinkin ur young when ur body says :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 11:41 AM~17562322
> *Knightstalker :wow:
> 
> whats up carnal did u get the cup of coffee!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Simon homie... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ChV0h_wF-Rw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ChV0h_wF-Rw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrILVSxTOc8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OrILVSxTOc8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 21 2010, 11:43 AM~17561842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow....is that yours?????


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 21 2010, 01:30 PM~17563628
> *wow....is that yours?????
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17563740
> *:nosad:
> *


where do u get all these pics of these fine lookin stallions?? are you a photographer? 

damn i got no complaints...post some more....
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS, SmileNowCryLater, MC83

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 21 2010, 03:49 PM~17563766
> *ART LOKS, SmileNowCryLater, MC83
> 
> :wave:
> *



how far r u from Kingman, AZ.... i just bought a ride from there...getting it shipped to pittsburgh, pa


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Smile, I about 240 kilometers from Kingman. I never been there but I think it up north near Nevada.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*HERES MY CONTRIBUTION FOR FINE ASS FRIDAYS GENTE!!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1ben.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/ben2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/ben3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/ben4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/img]*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 21 2010, 01:49 PM~17563766
> *ART LOKS, SmileNowCryLater, MC83
> 
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP JUST!!!!!!


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 21 2010, 03:52 PM~17563783
> *Smile, I about 240 kilometers from Kingman. I never been there but I think it up north near Nevada.
> *


thats what he said..30 mins from vegas...jw if u knew him....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 21 2010, 01:47 PM~17563754
> *where do u get all these pics of these fine lookin stallions?? are you a photographer?
> 
> damn i got no complaints...post some more....
> ...


WELCOME TO OUR THREAD HOMIE.....! :biggrin:


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 03:57 PM~17563820
> *WELCOME TO OUR THREAD HOMIE.....! :biggrin:
> *


good lookin bro....

damn i can't view all those pics u just posted....i'm probably missin something good too.... :banghead:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 21 2010, 01:58 PM~17563830
> *good lookin bro....
> 
> damn i can't view all those pics u just posted....i'm probably missin something good too.... :banghead:
> *


WHY ARE THEY RED X'S??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 01:55 PM~17563814
> *WHAT UP JUST!!!!!!
> *



Not much Art just still scheming on the best way to orchestrate my plan.  Other than that gotta go to post office to ship some stuff.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 21 2010, 02:00 PM~17563851
> *Not much Art just still scheming on the best way to orchestrate my plan.    Other than that gotta go to post office to ship some stuff.
> *


JUST KEEP IT UP BRAIN,,,,,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PHXROJOE.................................. :biggrin: 


PLEASE TELL ME THERE NOT RED X'S AGAIN??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 02:01 PM~17563861
> *JUST KEEP IT UP BRAIN,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ill go to post office now but will post some pics upon my return :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 01:50 PM~17563771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW nice pic Loks!!!!! Who is she??????


























It's AL LUNAS DAUGHTER AND GRANDBABY!!!!! BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 21 2010, 02:41 PM~17564166
> *WOW nice pic Loks!!!!! Who is she??????
> It's AL LUNAS DAUGHTER AND GRANDBABY!!!!! BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



and the guy smiling on the side....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

MY KIND OF GIRL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 21 2010, 02:41 PM~17564166
> *WOW nice pic Loks!!!!! Who is she??????
> It's AL LUNAS DAUGHTER AND GRANDBABY!!!!! BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



and the guy smiling on the side....... i was tryin to get a pic of big mando and u turned and i turned... didnt want u to know i was papparatzi too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17564197
> *and the guy smiling on the side....... i was tryin to get a pic of big mando and u turned and i turned... didnt want u to know i was papparatzi too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ITS ALL GOOD! :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta work on your stealth skills!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 21 2010, 02:49 PM~17564211
> *ITS ALL GOOD!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta work on your stealth skills!
> *


actually the lil gurl was smiling and :wow: looking at me and then she turned,,,, i thought a nice family shot.... and a second to late,,,, but she turned and u turned .... :roflmao: 

ya stealt wih my big ole ass, aint gonna happen,,,, :biggrin: 


wait i hope she was smilng and not laughing at me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, toons, Lunas64




caberate king in the house!!!!!!!! LUNA in the house!!!:wow: toons int house!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 02:00 PM~17564287
> *actually the lil gurl was smiling and  :wow: looking at me and then she turned,,,, i thought a nice family shot.... and a second to late,,,, but she turned and u turned .... :roflmao:
> 
> ya stealt wih my big ole ass, aint gonna happen,,,,  :biggrin:
> ...


Who was smiling??? My daughters?!!! BTW both them ladies are my daughters!

Its all good! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17564318
> *Who was smiling??? My daughters?!!! BTW both them ladies are my daughters!
> 
> Its all good! :biggrin:
> *



not the one in orange


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:que onda paisas


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 02:02 PM~17564305
> *ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, toons, Lunas64
> caberate king in the house!!!!!!!! LUNA in the house!!!:wow: toons int house!!! :biggrin:
> *


I am in cuz I hear there are pics of my daughters up in here!!!  LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:05 PM~17564330
> *I am in cuz I hear there are pics of my daughters up in here!!!   LOL   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 01:02 PM~17563870
> *PHXROJOE.................................. :biggrin:
> PLEASE TELL ME THERE NOT RED X'S AGAIN??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17564318
> *Who was smiling??? My daughters?!!! BTW both them ladies are my daughters!
> 
> Its all good! :biggrin:
> *


no the lil gurl in the arms..she was lookin and i was makin faces,,, well wasnt maken em just got it like that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and tried to snap the pic and she turned....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:05 PM~17564330
> *I am in cuz I hear there are pics of my daughters up in here!!!   LOL   :biggrin:
> *


dam luna u mus got radar!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats the daddy instinct,,,,, or somebody hit u on the celly


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 02:08 PM~17564354
> *no the lil gurl in the arms..she was lookin and i was makin faces,,, well wasnt maken em just got it like that  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: and tried to snap the pic and she turned....
> *


Shit, lucky she didnt flip yo off Bro!! She mean!!!  takes after her nana!!! :wow:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

what up back yard az :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 21 2010, 03:09 PM~17564370
> *what up back yard az :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 21 2010, 02:09 PM~17564370
> *what up back yard az :biggrin:
> *


Sup Homey!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:07 PM~17564350
> *:uh:
> *


dam bens gona fire my ass... :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: hno: :run: ,,,,wait im gona fix!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> oh shit, she a roller derby chic too!!!!
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE HER BEAT SOME ASS ON THE TRACK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17564318
> *Who was smiling??? My daughters?!!! BTW both them ladies are my daughters!
> 
> Its all good! :biggrin:
> *


calm down killa!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:10 PM~17564380
> *Sup Homey!!
> *


chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17556743
> *And in this corner..................................Biiiiiiiiiigggggggg BeNnnnnnnnnnn..........and u came out swingin on thick ass thursdays.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*HERES MY CONTRIBUTION FOR FINE ASS FRIDAYS GENTE!!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1ben.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/ben2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/ben3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/ben4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/img]*

what red x's :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 03:10 PM~17564386
> *dam bens gona fire my ass... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  hno:  :run: ,,,,wait im gona fix!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 20 2010, 09:42 PM~17557804
> *Que onda compa BEN
> *


que onda loco????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:09 PM~17564368
> *Shit, lucky she didnt flip yo off Bro!! She mean!!!  takes after her nana!!! :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 01:55 PM~17563807
> *HERES MY CONTRIBUTION FOR FINE ASS FRIDAYS GENTE!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.ratemycameltoe.com/items/camel/4/0/b/40b092cf2891552cab5f80c6f633f21f.full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



damn homie you were doing a good job until you got to the 6th one and :twak: you fuck up!!!!!  


and yes i caught that shit!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 21 2010, 02:49 PM~17564211
> *ITS ALL GOOD!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta work on your stealth skills!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:20 PM~17564470
> *damn homie you were doing a good job until you got to the 6th one and :twak: you fuck up!!!!!
> and yes i caught that shit!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :loco: :420: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 03:02 PM~17564305
> *ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, toons, Lunas64
> caberate king in the house!!!!!!!! LUNA in the house!!!:wow: toons int house!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2010, 09:55 PM~17557990
> *:biggrin: THANKS BEN!!!   THAT MEANS ALOT WHEN YOU GET THE :thumbsup: FROM THE "CABARET KING"!!!  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: your stupid!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17558344
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE PICS BEN AND MANDO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



your welcome homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 20 2010, 11:19 PM~17558971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is that homie?????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 03:10 PM~17564380
> *Sup Homey!!
> *


LUNA I FOUND A YOUTUBE VID OF MONIQUES TEAM. WHICH ONE IS HER?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17564494
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


oye chico, que lo que te pasa bobble het???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@May 20 2010, 11:19 PM~17558975
> *nada aqui nomas  viendo la ponografia del mando y el ben :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 01:12 AM~17559659
> *same here carnal pinche ben ojete
> *



vete a lamber un guevo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 01:13 AM~17559662
> *que te valga verga me hubieras esperado remember pocos pero locos :angry:
> *


ya sabes loco, pero no te nojes guey!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 21 2010, 09:43 AM~17561842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 21 2010, 09:43 AM~17561848
> *Ok... I got the latest issue of Lowrider magazine!  :biggrin: The one with Cherry 64 on the cover!!! Thats a badass Rag!! Anyways, I CANNOT read the damn writing on the stories!!! Am I getting old or what??? The font is too damn small!!! I must need glasses!!  :uh:    :angry:
> *


your a blind old bat homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:29 PM~17564541
> *daaaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!!!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



HELLS YEAH!!!!!! OFFICIAL PIC OF THE WEEK!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, *henry castillo*, CHUCKS66, sp1293060, ART LOKS

OH SHIT HENRY CASTILLO IN THE HOUSE! WHATS UP BROTHA!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

OK AZ SIDE, I GOT THE BEER PERMIT SO WE CAN DRINK WITHOUT HIDING IT! BUT...... THERE ARE A FEW RULES!!!

1 - NO BOTTLES PLEASE!!!!
2 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!
3 - HAVE A GOOD TIME
4 - ENJOY THE DAY
5 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSLEVES!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:
[/quote]

cruise to sonics afterward's???
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I mean no disrespect Al but you got a beatiful daughter...... Is she a step daughter cause your too ugly to be the real dad, oh yeah but they do say ugly people make cute babies huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










j/k homie, much props!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 02:37 PM~17564585
> *I mean no disrespect Al but you got a beatiful daughter...... Is she a step daughter cause your too ugly to be the real dad, oh yeah but they do say uglt people make cute babies huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 21 2010, 03:30 PM~17564553
> *HELLS YEAH!!!!!! OFFICIAL PIC OF THE WEEK!
> *













:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY LOOK WHAT MY WIFE DOES FOR A LIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMM I LOVE GINA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17564592
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats sup chuckster??????????


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

whasssssup!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 21 2010, 03:38 PM~17564598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY JOE, BUT I WOULDN'T LIKE TO BE WITH A GIRL THAT COULD KICK MY ASS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 21 2010, 03:39 PM~17564607
> *whasssssup!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAN!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 02:41 PM~17564624
> *CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAN!!!!!
> *



me too! TGIF :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:41 PM~17564617
> *SORRY JOE, BUT I WOULDN'T LIKE TO BE WITH A GIRL THAT COULD KICK MY ASS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



she can beat my ass anyday!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OK AZ SIDE, I GOT THE BEER PERMIT SO WE CAN DRINK WITHOUT HIDING IT! BUT...... THERE ARE A FEW RULES!!!

1 - NO BOTTLES PLEASE!!!!
2 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!
3 - HAVE A GOOD TIME
4 - ENJOY THE DAY
5 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSLEVES!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:




HEY AL YOU FORGOT RULES #6, AND 7

*PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!!!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 21 2010, 03:42 PM~17564630
> *me too! TGIF :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP YUP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 21 2010, 03:43 PM~17564631
> *she can beat my ass anyday!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS NOT THE BEATING YOU THINK FOOL!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS, CHUCKS66, 06hemiram, gordo1234, Justin-Az, PHXROJOE




COMPA LUIS, HOMIE ART, CHUCKSTER, DNT FUCKN KNO, BIG "I", COP, HOMIE JOE 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17564531
> *ya sabes loco, pero no te nojes guey!!!!!!!!
> *


haber quien te ayuda a cerrar el convertible ojete


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17564688
> *New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS, CHUCKS66, 06hemiram, gordo1234, Justin-Az, PHXROJOE
> COMPA LUIS,    HOMIE ART, CHUCKSTER, DNT FUCKN KNO, BIG "I",  COP,  HOMIE JOE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda caramiada digo camarada


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17564712
> *haber quien te ayuda a cerrar el convertible ojete
> *


pues no voy a nececitar ayuda porque ya no lo voy a cerrar, estupido!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17564585
> *I mean no disrespect Al but you got a beatiful daughter...... Is she a step daughter cause your too ugly to be the real dad, oh yeah but they do say ugly people make cute babies huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x81


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:27 PM~17564524
> *vete a lamber un guevo !!!!!!!!!
> *


callate mama huevos


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:54 PM~17564716
> *que onda caramiada digo camarada
> *


aqui nomas cara de culo, digo cara de burro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:56 PM~17564732
> *callate mama huevos
> *


come verga


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

wheres gato I miss that lil fucker pinche culo aguado lleno de leche y no de vaca si no de toro. we miss you buddy :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:56 PM~17564735
> *aqui nomas cara de culo, digo cara de burro!!!!
> *


de burro tengo la pinga helmano


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:57 PM~17564738
> *come verga
> *


el que va a comer verga es vos te voy a dar salchichon


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:57 PM~17564748
> *wheres gato I miss that lil fucker pinche culo aguado lleno de leche y no de vaca si no de toro. we miss you buddy :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *


anda de mandilon ese pinchi enano piel de chango!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17564766
> *anda de mandilon ese pinchi enano piel de chango!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no seas culero yo si defiendo a mis amigos los changos :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17564755
> *de burro tengo la pinga helmano
> *


te meten al culo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 04:01 PM~17564787
> *te meten al culo!!!!!!!!!
> *


pero que no memetan al tuyo por que si te tiras un pedo me muero gediondo :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17564763
> *el que va a comer verga es vos te voy a dar salchichon
> *


me trairas a un ***** porque tu no lo tienes pinchi joto culero


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

oh gato anda promosionando the new shrek dont you got gatos pic acting on shrek movie benito loc


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17564764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 04:03 PM~17564809
> *me trairas a un ***** porque tu no lo tienes pinchi joto culero
> *


hey buddy every inch counts te llevo a jamal so he could have you ROLLIN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17564688
> *New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS, CHUCKS66, <span style=\'color:red\'>DNT FUCKN KNO, BIG "I",  COP,  HOMIE JOE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


_
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 04:03 PM~17564810
> *oh gato anda promosionando the new shrek dont you got gatos pic acting on shrek movie benito loc
> *


jajajajaja the green paint still dont come off!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 03:57 PM~17564748
> *wheres gato I miss that lil fucker pinche culo aguado lleno de leche y no de vaca si no de toro. we miss you buddy :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Now with address.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 04:04 PM~17564817
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well i dont know!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 04:05 PM~17564821
> *jajajajaja the green paint still dont come off!!!!
> *


no you so estupid gggggod! la foto del gato con botas memer you memer! memer :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 04:06 PM~17564832
> *no you so estupid gggggod! la foto del gato con botas memer you memer! memer :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah, the puss in boots!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 04:07 PM~17564840
> *oh yeah, the puss in boots!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pos si guey :cheesy:


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17563848
> *WHY ARE THEY RED X'S??
> *



im home now and i'm able to see them....and i am speechless....... :wow: but str8 up, nothin beats the torta of the week.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 21 2010, 04:44 PM~17565067
> *im home now and i'm able to see them....and i am speechless....... :wow:  but str8 up, nothin beats the torta of the week.....
> *














JUST ANOTHER FINE ASS FRIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 21 2010, 04:57 PM~17565146
> *CLUBS UNITED!!! :cheesy:
> *


SORRY MIDNITE.....
I JUST NOTICED HE MISSPELLED YOUR NAME. :uh: 
MY BAD HOMIE!!!
I SHOULD HAVE TOLD HIM.......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> LUNA I FOUND A YOUTUBE VID OF MONIQUES TEAM. WHICH ONE IS HER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*
LUNA I FOUND A YOUTUBE VID OF MONIQUES TEAM. WHICH ONE IS HER?





Chicks in the Grey and Purple 
[/quote]
UR TURN MANDO :0 *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, auggie_97tc, OGPLAYER, Lunas64



WHAT UP O.G.!!!!!!*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> no seas culero yo si defiendo a mis amigos los changos :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2010, 05:15 PM~17565271
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, auggie_97tc, OGPLAYER, Lunas64
> WHAT UP O.G.!!!!!!
> *


Nothing much just chillin'


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo gato


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:23 PM~17564486
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  your stupid!!!!!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17564585
> *I mean no disrespect Al but you got a beatiful daughter...... Is she a step daughter cause your too ugly to be the real dad, oh yeah but they do say ugly people make cute babies huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE BENITO!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:38 PM~17564597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER, og069


:wave: HELLO OG PLAYER!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> > no seas culero yo si defiendo a mis amigos los changos :biggrin:
> 
> 
> aaaaah shit they looking for ben is this JUSTIN AZ 5 o 5 o


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> OK AZ SIDE, I GOT THE BEER PERMIT SO WE CAN DRINK WITHOUT HIDING IT! BUT...... THERE ARE A FEW RULES!!!
> 
> 1 - NO BOTTLES PLEASE!!!!
> 2 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!
> ...


cruise to sonics afterward's???
:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
hell yhea luna and ben are bringing all the food for every1 you guys are the best :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:c que pasa Luis


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17568263
> *:c que pasa Luis
> *


que onda loco whats good ese hows the cutty ready for the weekend
PA QUE SEPAN q no


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 10:08 PM~17568272
> *que onda loco whats good ese hows the cutty ready for the weekend
> PA QUE SEPAN q no
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 21 2010, 10:22 PM~17567897
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER, og069
> :wave: HELLO OG PLAYER!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hi :wave: what up how you doing? See you sunday homie!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker

What up Ruben?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

pitirijas vas a salir el domingo ya que ni te metes al layitlow


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 04:00 PM~17564778
> *no seas culero yo si defiendo a mis amigos los changos  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 21 2010, 04:57 PM~17565146
> *CLUBS UNITED!!! :cheesy:
> *


nice video homie, i seen the homie big joe hopping the lac!!!!! UNITY C.C. BABY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17567677
> *:0  :0  :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE BENITO!!!!
> *


SHHHHHHHH!!! dont laugh homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 21 2010, 11:00 PM~17568200
> *aaaaah shit they looking for ben is this JUSTIN AZ 5 o 5 o
> *


he's on my tail!!!!!!! :0


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

====PFFP===


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 22 2010, 02:04 AM~17569109
> *he's on my tail!!!!!!!  :0
> *


 :wow: Where you get that picture , That not me that my tio and he even rockin his best suit for the pic :wow:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UgyZCgw6kdw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UgyZCgw6kdw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 22 2010, 01:07 AM~17568575
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, Knightstalker
> 
> ...



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning AZ!......................







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MORNING AZ


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

damn everytime i come in this room i see pictures of these fine hoes, snatches hangin out and everything.......i want to see more of that torta of the week though....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 21 2010, 11:56 PM~17568518
> *Hi  :wave:  what up how you doing? See you sunday homie!!!
> *


:biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD!!  I WILL DEFINITELY SEE YOU ON SUNDAY HOMEGIRL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 21 2010, 03:41 PM~17564617
> *SORRY JOE, BUT I WOULDN'T LIKE TO BE WITH A GIRL THAT COULD KICK MY ASS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

300$ Best Car!!! :wow: 

500$ Best hopper!!!!![/i] :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 22 2010, 01:59 AM~17569087
> *nice video homie, i seen the homie big joe hopping the lac!!!!!  UNITY C.C. BABY!!!!
> *


YEAH! THATS WHY I DON'T LIKE SLIDE SHOW VIDEOS.....
MOVING VIDEO IS THE SHIT!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: What's Going On ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Anyone got Fernando # from Fernando CHrome Polish?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CAR SHOW AT 35TH AVE & PEORIA!!!!!
DJ MIDNITE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
NOW!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam, I missed alot in just 24 hrs :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 22 2010, 03:14 PM~17571849
> *dam, I missed alot in just 24 hrs :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 22 2010, 11:51 AM~17570934
> *
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 22 2010, 11:02 AM~17570748
> *:biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD!!  I WILL DEFINITELY SEE YOU ON SUNDAY HOMEGIRL!! :thumbsup:
> *



Cool  Everyone is saying it's hot as hell out there :angry: Hope it cools a little for tomorrow!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 22 2010, 02:30 PM~17571625
> *CAR SHOW AT 35TH AVE & PEORIA!!!!!
> DJ MIDNITE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> NOW!
> *



 Have fun out there homies!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 22 2010, 03:39 PM~17571988
> *:yes: :biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE! :wave:
> *


just here at the house, putting on the chrome rotors on the rolling chassis...you?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 22 2010, 05:32 PM~17572489
> *just here at the house, putting on the chrome rotors on the rolling chassis...you?
> *


:0 :0 :0 ORALE TERMITE! :thumbsup: ES TODO! I AM GITTIN READY TO GO TO A GRADUATION PARTY AT MY LADYS AUNT HOUSE!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 22 2010, 05:46 PM~17572558
> *:0 :0 :0 ORALE TERMITE! :thumbsup: ES TODO! I AM GITTIN READY TO GO TO A GRADUATION PARTY AT MY LADYS AUNT HOUSE!
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 22 2010, 12:03 PM~17570976
> *<span style='color:red'>THIS WAS A WASTE OF TIME!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 22 2010, 08:56 PM~17573862
> *THIS WAS A WASTE OF TIME!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 22 2010, 08:56 PM~17573862
> *THIS WAS A WASTE OF TIME!
> *


damm all the way to Tucson and it sucked .Was there even a hop ??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17574196
> *damm all the way to Tucson and it sucked .Was there even a hop ??
> *


It was in Phx.....
Keep in mind.....
i just post dem.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 22 2010, 09:40 PM~17574264
> *It was in Phx.....
> Keep in mind.....
> i just post dem.
> *


I just seen the tucson addy ....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 22 2010, 08:56 PM~17573862
> *4 events in one day.</span>
> That's wat usually happens when all the clubs are split up between 4 shows.*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just in from 64 Joe!!!!
Need a right fender for a cutty 81-85!!!!!_  
Please pm.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 22 2010, 07:56 PM~17573862
> *THIS WAS A WASTE OF TIME!
> *


Sup Mike! Well... tomorrow at about 5 pm, swing on by Cesar Chavez park. There will be a good time for all! A lil show n shine picnic for OG Player!! It def wont be a waste of time!! bring the crew!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 22 2010, 02:04 AM~17569109
> *he's on my tail!!!!!!!  :0
> *


hard to miss


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 22 2010, 02:40 PM~17571998
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

looking for a g body axle from 78-87 if anybody has one they wanna sell


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 17 2010, 04:55 PM~17519001
> *Congrats to all who won at the Fort!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: 

BIG "I" INDIVIDUALS CC
ENTERED JUST 3 CARS & ALL PLACED
MUST OF BEEN THE HONEYS MIKE BROUGHT OUR LUCKY CHARMS. LOL :biggrin: 
PLACE OR NO PLACE ITS ALWAYS FUN TO UNITE WITH GOOD GENTE & NICE CARS (GIRLS ARE JUST A BONUS) GOOD ONE AT THAT!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 22 2010, 11:32 PM~17574960
> *chillin homie
> *


:thumbsup: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW N SHINE AT THE PARK HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 22 2010, 11:16 PM~17574883
> *hard to miss
> *



:0 :0 :0 VAS ASER ENJOAR EL BENITO Y TE VA DAR EN LA MADRE :twak: EN EL PARQUE Y TE VA TIRAR EN EL AGUA CON LOS PESCADOS Y PATOS!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 22 2010, 10:56 PM~17574775
> *Sup Mike! Well... tomorrow at about 5 pm, swing on by Cesar Chavez park. There will be a good time for all! A lil show n shine picnic for OG Player!! It def wont be a waste of time!! bring the crew!! :biggrin:
> *


WAT PART OF THE PARK IS IT GONNA BE AT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 22 2010, 09:55 PM~17574366
> *Sorry about that bro!!!!!
> I see the lay out on the flyer sucks....
> Plus they didn promote it rite.
> ...


4 SHOWS?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17574196
> *damm all the way to Tucson and it sucked .Was there even a hop ??
> *


MORE LIKE WAS THERE EVEN A EVENT? HMMMMM NEGATIVE. POOR PLANNING AND LACK OF COMMUNICATION! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

O.G...............

HERE U GO HOMEGIRL!!!!!!

THINKIN OF YOU!!!!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MthikJwR05A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MthikJwR05A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>










<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/978eVOV5RDQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/978eVOV5RDQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
ART :loco: LOKS!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yo tambien los extrano mucho bola de jotos caquinos


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 22 2010, 10:08 AM~17570534
> *damn everytime i come in this room i see pictures of these fine hoes, snatches hangin out and everything.......i want to see more of that torta of the week though....
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *mando, Lunas64*







:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 23 2010, 09:48 AM~17576981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mando, Lunas64
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Jealous Puto??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 22 2010, 11:58 PM~17575328
> *WAT PART OF THE PARK IS IT GONNA BE AT?
> *


No really sure Its a first come first serve thing!!. Jus look for a blue/red gazobo and some lo lo's!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2010, 10:49 AM~17576985
> *Jealous Puto??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2010, 10:49 AM~17576985
> *Jealous Puto??
> *


 :biggrin: NO **** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2010, 10:50 AM~17577000
> *No really sure Its a first come first serve thing!!. Jus look for a blue/red gazobo and some lo lo's!!
> *



what the hell is a gazobo???? you already drunk? lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@May 23 2010, 10:52 AM~17577022
> *:biggrin: NO **** :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



luna got drunk last night. it all came out bout you homies sharing a bed!!! lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> OK AZ SIDE, I GOT THE BEER PERMIT SO WE CAN DRINK WITHOUT HIDING IT! BUT...... THERE ARE A FEW RULES!!!
> 
> 1 - NO BOTTLES PLEASE!!!!
> 2 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17577025
> *what the hell is a gazobo???? you already drunk? lol
> *


Ya, you the guy who cant ever put the right date on flyers!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > OK AZ SIDE, I GOT THE BEER PERMIT SO WE CAN DRINK WITHOUT HIDING IT! BUT...... THERE ARE A FEW RULES!!!
> >
> > 1 - NO BOTTLES PLEASE!!!!
> > 2 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2010, 10:56 AM~17577053
> *Ya, you the guy who cant ever put the right date on flyers!!
> *



i know huh! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 23 2010, 09:56 AM~17577057
> *shit we need to buy more beer! we emptied all 3 ice chest last night!
> *


Ya I am hung over too!! We r going to Raul & Theresas for Menudo!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2010, 10:57 AM~17577067
> *Ya I am hung over too!! We r going to Raul & Theresas for Menudo!
> *


same here, i think we are gonna hit up breakfast somewhere!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17577037
> *luna got drunk last night. it all came out bout you homies sharing a bed!!! lol
> *


Ya, you were all excited about the story :cheesy: !!! then you got mad and jealous! and walked away :uh: !! Mas Puto!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 23 2010, 09:58 AM~17577074
> *same here, i think we are gonna hit up breakfast somewhere!
> *


Did you see when I fell last night during the bout?? didnt spill a drop of beer either!!!! Fell on my ass too!! Like I got hit !!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We luv you OG!!!!!!![/i] :cheesy:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2010, 01:17 PM~17578071
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 23 2010, 12:12 AM~17575196
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> BIG "I" INDIVIDUALS CC
> ...


WHADDUP GORDO :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 22 2010, 01:30 PM~17571625
> *CAR SHOW AT 35TH AVE & PEORIA!!!!!
> DJ MIDNITE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> NOW!
> *



YES!!!!...I, DJ MIDNITE WAS UP IN THAT MOFO!!!!!..WANNA THANK Techniques, Majestics, Lowrider Style, Duces Wild, for coming out & suporting Cortez Park Football Team.....anyone I left out, sorry.....wanna thank you as well.......


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Check it out. If anyone is looking i gots this 85 Regal for sale at my shop. Runs good and has potential. Good for a build or parts. Come check it out. $1000 or best offer. Need to move it so make me an offer. Has a clean title.....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> > OK AZ SIDE, I GOT THE BEER PERMIT SO WE CAN DRINK WITHOUT HIDING IT! BUT...... THERE ARE A FEW RULES!!!
> >
> > 1 - NO BOTTLES PLEASE!!!!
> > 2 - PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELVES!!
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ok we got there late but we made it.....
Here's just a few pic's and alittle eye candy if your dissappointed with only 3 pic's....._ :happysad:















































And here goes your eye candy. I found this cruisin threw SA Thread.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 23 2010, 10:51 PM~17582235
> *
> *


What's go'n on homie... See you in LA in July..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Check it out. If anyone is looking i gots this 85 Regal for sale at my shop. Runs good and has potential. Good for a build or parts. Come check it out. $1000 or best offer. Need to move it so make me an offer. Has a clean title.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 23 2010, 08:41 AM~17576201
> *Yo tambien los extrano mucho bola de jotos caquinos
> *


 :tears: :tears: nosotros mas culo aguado lleno de almoranas amiguito


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17577086
> *Ya, you were all excited about the story :cheesy: !!! then you got mad and jealous! and walked away  :uh: !! Mas Puto!! :cheesy:
> *


mando said he got you because the blue pill never kicked in :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*im tired,,, had a dam blast,,,,,, i will get wit all yall manana,,, and thx to EVERYBODY!!!!!!


thanks O.G. :biggrin: 
this was the last of the mohicans!!!!!!!!
<img src=\'http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Xy-wSc9SGs8/S_oduC2dL8I/AAAAAAAACVw/rTPuV88b7_I/s912/IMG_2360.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*thats all she wrote!!!!!
:cheesy: :wow:  

:rimshot: 
<img src=\'http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Xy-wSc9SGs8/S_ofi7dXlMI/AAAAAAAACWQ/uulDrGWwaro/s512/IMG_2371.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hello OG AZ SIDE 
I want to thank AL LUNA, BIG BEN, ART LOKS and BIG MANDO for all they have done to make Sunday such a special day for me. I would also like to thank all the CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY, FRIENDS and ESPECIALLY THE OG AZ SIDE that came out to support this day for me. I was so touched when I heard what the HOMIES had planned for me. I was why me I am no one famous just a woman who loves the art of low riding. I remember cruising central during the holidays and parking at Jack or South Plaza with my brother and the homies with menudo and tamales in the trunk those were the days. I just want to say thank you to everyone from the bottom of my heart. I love you all and I will never forget what you have done for me. I will always be there for you guys I might not be able to go out there at the moment but I will lend a ear if you need to talk just PM me for number.. I had a blast can’t wait to be out there again with you all. I had a blast thanks once again. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!! MY HOMIES FOR LIFE!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Pic's up tomorrow!!!! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 23 2010, 11:21 PM~17583294
> *:tears:  :tears: nosotros mas culo aguado lleno de almoranas amiguito
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HERE U GO BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2010, 11:36 PM~17583430
> *im tired,,, had a dam blast,,,,,, i will get wit all yall manana,,, and thx to EVERYBODY!!!!!!
> thanks O.G. :biggrin:
> this was the last of the mohicans!!!!!!!!
> ...


damn i left too early!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2010, 11:47 PM~17583527
> *thats all she wrote!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :wow:  : :rimshot:
> <img src=\'http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Xy-wSc9SGs8/S_ofi7dXlMI/AAAAAAAACWQ/uulDrGWwaro/s512/IMG_2371.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


damn well at least it wasn't thrown in the parking lot!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17583868
> *Hello OG AZ SIDE
> I want to thank AL LUNA, BIG BEN, ART LOKS and BIG MANDO for all they have done to make Sunday such a special day for me. I would also like to thank all the CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY, FRIENDS and ESPECIALLY THE OG AZ SIDE that came out to support this day for me. I was so touched when I heard what the HOMIES had planned for me. I was why me I am no one famous just a woman who loves the art of low riding. I remember cruising central during the holidays and parking at Jack or South Plaza with my brother and the homies with menudo and tamales in the trunk those were the days. I just want to say thank you to everyone from the bottom of my heart. I love you all and I will never forget what you have done for me. I will always be there for you guys I might not be able to go out there at the moment but I will lend a ear if you need to talk just PM me for number.. I had a blast can’t wait to be out there again with you all. I had a blast thanks once again. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!! MY HOMIES FOR LIFE!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your welcome OG, i'm really glad to be part of a group such as yourselves that care enough of one another to be able to come together for a good cause!!! may God bless you and your family and have faith that you will get better!!!!!!

Big Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 01:09 AM~17584076
> *HERE U GO BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17583868
> *Hello OG AZ SIDE
> I want to thank AL LUNA, BIG BEN, ART LOKS and BIG MANDO for all they have done to make Sunday such a special day for me. I would also like to thank all the CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY, FRIENDS and ESPECIALLY THE OG AZ SIDE that came out to support this day for me. I was so touched when I heard what the HOMIES had planned for me. I was why me I am no one famous just a woman who loves the art of low riding. I remember cruising central during the holidays and parking at Jack or South Plaza with my brother and the homies with menudo and tamales in the trunk those were the days. I just want to say thank you to everyone from the bottom of my heart. I love you all and I will never forget what you have done for me. I will always be there for you guys I might not be able to go out there at the moment but I will lend a ear if you need to talk just PM me for number.. I had a blast can’t wait to be out there again with you all. I had a blast thanks once again. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!! MY HOMIES FOR LIFE!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




So happy to hear of the support girl.. Wish we were in AZ to have been there too.. But You are always in my thoughts and prayers girl hope you get better soon.. Luv ya..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 24 2010, 01:29 AM~17584158
> *So happy to hear of the support girl.. Wish we were in AZ to have been there too.. But You are always in my thoughts and prayers girl hope you get better soon.. Luv ya..
> *


:wave:


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

cadillac jay....did u tap that ass? good lookin otu on those pics big dog....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 01:17 AM~17584105
> *your welcome OG, i'm really glad to be part of a group such as yourselves that care enough of one another to be able to come together for a good cause!!!  may God bless you and your family and have faith that you will get better!!!!!!
> 
> Big Ben
> *


Thanks Homie!!! :thumbsup: I felt good cause I didn't take my medication :biggrin: but today back on it once again.  I will be back out there soon!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 24 2010, 01:29 AM~17584158
> *So happy to hear of the support girl.. Wish we were in AZ to have been there too.. But You are always in my thoughts and prayers girl hope you get better soon.. Luv ya..
> *


Thanks girl it's nice to have homies like I do :biggrin: We had fun going to get better want to go to VEGAS!!! :biggrin: 

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers love you girl...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17583868
> *Praying you feel better........[/i] :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2010, 10:13 AM~17586232
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Praying you feel better........ :happysad:
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17583868
> *THIS IS WHAT CLUBS BEIN UNITED IS ABOUT!!!!</span>[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

* :wow: pics???? did somebody say pics  ???? did somebody say pics would be up today
:dunno: ?????? :guns: pics i say!!! pics!!! :machinegun: pics!!!!

ok :biggrin: <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2006.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2009.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2016.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2IMG_2046.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2090.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2113.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2132.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2302.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2336.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2361.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2307.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2347.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2183.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2238.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/IMG_2333.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 03:35 PM~17587976
> *NICE PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone know about CCE hydraulics? I ask as a guy , on my trade thread, wants to trade a Regal that has CCE hydralics for my Ventura. Are CCE any good?
> ...


what kind are they...street or fat boys?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17588052
> *Not sure Ill pm the guy to find out.  He has pics but only says "NEW SET UP JUST DONE IN DEC OF 09 2 PUMPS 4 BATTS".
> *



they look like Fat Boy's..i can tell by the big CCE logo...hell yea man, rock them....i got them in my fleetwood...just 2....be careful, seems like the motors get fried easily.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@May 24 2010, 01:49 PM~17588077
> *they look like Fat Boy's..i can tell by the big CCE logo...hell yea man, rock them....i got them in my fleetwood...just 2....be careful, seems like the motors get fried easily.....
> *


Thanks for the info man. I know nothing about hydraulics, I sent guy a PM about how to trade when he lives far away, Ill just await answer. At least noone can say that car is a hotrod. My car now is below and has a built 455, guy even say I can keep my 18" Cragar SS rims. Dont know why but he doesnt want them. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539169


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17583868
> *Hello OG AZ SIDE
> I want to thank AL LUNA, BIG BEN, ART LOKS and BIG MANDO for all they have done to make Sunday such a special day for me. I would also like to thank all the CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY, FRIENDS and ESPECIALLY THE OG AZ SIDE that came out to support this day for me. I was so touched when I heard what the HOMIES had planned for me. I was why me I am no one famous just a woman who loves the art of low riding. I remember cruising central during the holidays and parking at Jack or South Plaza with my brother and the homies with menudo and tamales in the trunk those were the days. I just want to say thank you to everyone from the bottom of my heart. I love you all and I will never forget what you have done for me. I will always be there for you guys I might not be able to go out there at the moment but I will lend a ear if you need to talk just PM me for number.. I had a blast can’t wait to be out there again with you all. I had a blast thanks once again. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!! MY HOMIES FOR LIFE!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



   I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME YESTERDAY AT THE PARK!!! :biggrin: THE FOOD WAS GOOD  THE CORONAS WERE ICE COLD  AND THE WEATHER WAS KINDA CHILLY FOR BEING SO LATE IN MAY!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE PICS ART LOKS!! :thumbsup: IT WAS KOO MEETING YESTERDAY HOMIE!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 11:54 AM~17587105
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP TERMITE! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2010, 02:13 PM~17588328
> *     I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME YESTERDAY AT THE PARK!!!  :biggrin: THE FOOD WAS GOOD   THE CORONAS WERE ICE COLD   AND THE WEATHER WAS KINDA CHILLY FOR BEING SO LATE IN MAY!!!  :wow:
> *


x63 it was ku!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 11:44 AM~17587023
> *The Homies Al and Big Ben!!!! thankx fellas FOR PUTTIN THIS ALL TOGETHER FOR OG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its all for a good cause homie,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>i dont know how someone could say they had a GOOD TIME when i spent 3 hourz like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/100_0238.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/100_0241.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


i had so much dam fun,, i met alot of new gente!!!!!
i dont think it will ever get old hearing "OH UR AT LOKS?",,,makes me want to do more for the gente!!!

u know what i mean az-SIDE!

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE AZ-SIDE FOR LETTING ME TAKE PICS OF ALL UR SWEET RIDES!!!!!!


ART :loco: LOKS!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 02:39 PM~17588637
> *Hey did guy that posted while back about the Impala being stolen out his fence ever find the car? Was just thinking bout it as he never posted back if he found it or not.
> *


that's my parterns car from mesa ,no he never got it back ,he is working on something else!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

DSCI0326.JPG
DSCI0327.JPG
DSCI0328.JPG
DSCI0338.JPG
DSCI0342.JPG
DSCI0346.JPG
DSCI0354.JPG
DSCI0361.JPG
DSCI0356.JPG
DSCI0370.JPG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: I KNOW I DIDNT GET EVERY SHIRT THAT WAS THERE!!!! :wow: 

MY BAD!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: BUT DAM THERE WAS A GANG OF RAZA THERE!!!!!!!

BUT HERES A FEW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2010, 02:17 PM~17588380
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS ART LOKS!! :thumbsup: IT WAS KOO MEETING YESTERDAY HOMIE!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


YA WAS COOL AS HELL BRO!! BUT YOU DIDNT TAKE PICS????? IM WAITIN FOR LIL BENS EDITION,,,AND URZ!!!!!!!!!!!

MAN I WAS PRETTY BUZZED  AND AFTER I ATE!!!! THE DOG WAS BELLY UP!!!! BEERS WERE COLD FOOD WAS DELICIUOS,,, COMPANY WAS AWESOME,, WEATHER WAS SENT FROM UP ABOVE!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 24 2010, 02:45 PM~17588723
> *that's my parterns car from mesa ,no he never go it back ,he is working on something else!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks , I had been wondering about it since he never post back. I hope he insure it bcuz if insured right you lucky it get jacked, like my Ventura insured at 25g agreed value and only 170 per year so if it got jacked I could get a bomb or a nice impala (preferably a bomb).


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good pictures Art


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 03:22 PM~17589180
> *Damn that cop looks angry  lolol. Out of curiosity how many CC are there in AZ? Looks like allot. Out here in Surprise area Ive only seen 2 lowriders driving around. A silver one with a Intruders sticker and a Multi Colored ones who's club I couldn't see as it was turning into Sierra Montana. Was cool though as it had ass end up real high at stop sign then drop it down. If I had hydraulics I think Id just hop around all the time.  :biggrin:
> *


so you decided to finally show up huh :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 02:36 PM~17588613
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>i dont know how someone could say they had a GOOD TIME when i spent 3 hourz like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/100_0238.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



Sup ART:loco: The pics look real good homie!Cant wait to see the video!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_OH SNAP THE RES DOIN IT BIG!!! THIS WAS OUT IN SACATON,,, ONE OF MY HOMBOYS BIG RUSSEL WAS DJ'N OUT THERE ON SATURDAY,AND YOU KNOW HOW I DO,,,,,AZ SIDE RIDE...... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: _


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 24 2010, 03:21 PM~17589165
> *Good pictures Art
> *



GRACIAS FOR HELPIN OUT ON THE GRILL !!!!! ya took like 300 pics carnal!!!!

just cabron put them up on here!!! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 03:34 PM~17589314
> *so you decided to finally show up huh :wow:
> *


LOLOL Damn Im prolly 100lbs bigger than that guy in pic and I dont got any cop car nor cop uniform. If Im a cop though they need to start paying me so can start fixing up my ride :biggrin: :biggrin: I dont even know where baseline nor Cesar Chavez is. Only know a guy named Larry Itliong put Chavez onto the labor movement.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*ok give me a few minutes gonna post up pic's  

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY I HAD A GREAT TIME AND REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYTHING. LOVE YOU GUYS HOMIES FOR LIFE!!!


*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 03:47 PM~17589447
> *ok give me a few minutes gonna post up pic's
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY I HAD A GREAT TIME AND REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYTHING. LOVE YOU GUYS HOMIES FOR LIFE!!!
> ...


TRIPLE OG!!!! WE ARE GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 03:34 PM~17589318
> *Sup ART :loco: The pics look real good homie!Cant wait to see the video!
> *


*THANKS MANDO,,, GLAD YOU GOT TO ENJOY THE DAY WIT UR FAMILIA BRO!!!!


VIDEO????

WHAT VIDEO???? 

WHO SAID SOMETHIN BOUT A VIDEO???? :dunno:

:ugh: THERES GONNA BE A VIDEO???? :scrutinize: 

:tears: BUT I DONT HAVE A VCR NOMORE!?!?!? :banghead: 









:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ANYBODY READ THIS IN OFF TOPIC?????????? 




> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 21 2010, 01:05 AM~17559644
> *IN LIGHT OF RECENT LEGISLATION PASSED IN ARIZONA THAT ALLOWS FOR LAW ENFORCEMENT TO STOP PEOPLE ON THE PREMISE OF CITIZENSHIP, CALI IMAGE HAS DECIDED TO DETEST THIS ABUSIVE LAW THAT DEFIES THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> FOLLOWING THE STEPS OF THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES, CALI IMAGE HAS DECIDED TO SUSPEND ALL ARIZONA CHAPTERS ACTIVITIES UNTIL THE ARIZONA STATE LEGISLATURE HAS THE BILL REPEALED.
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 03:49 PM~17589461
> *TRIPLE OG!!!! WE ARE GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!
> *



I did :biggrin: I thank God it wasn't hot!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 03:55 PM~17589519
> *ANYBODY READ THIS IN OFF TOPIC??????????
> *



WTF???????????????????? :wow:


----------



## grand natinal 84 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 23 2010, 12:43 PM~17577866
> *    :wow:
> *


i 'm come get u!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 03:55 PM~17589516
> *THANKS MANDO,,, GLAD YOU GOT TO ENJOY THE DAY WIT UR FAMILIA BRO!!!!
> VIDEO????
> 
> ...


ART LOKS you're a :loco: but on the good way homie (no **** jajajaja):biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice to meeting you yesterday homie!!!!!!!!!!oh NICE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 04:01 PM~17589574
> *WTF???????????????????? :wow:
> *


Art,

Read that thread towards the end, in end it seems it a joke. Its really dumb for the atheletes and artists etc to boycott the state as by staying out their voices go unheard. Allot more accomplished by comming to AZ and using concerts etc to voice opinions. War on immigration is in AZ not Cali so to stay in Cali makes no sense as should be out on front lines since thats where things get accomplished. Sheeple I think is the word.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 04:15 PM~17589742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, GANGSTER BEN


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Anybody get pics of me scraping "Lunas64" down 35th ave????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 04:24 PM~17589851
> *Anybody get pics of me scraping "Lunas64" down 35th ave????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



I couldn't cause you were behind us!!!! But I got when you took the corner when you turned the corner by my house!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*



Originally posted by OGPLAYER@May 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17589885
I couldn't cause you were behind us!!!! But I got when you took the corner when you turned the corner by my house!!!

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


Click to expand...

DAM OG ALL NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:*


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ? IT FEELS LIKE I BEEN AWAY FOR A YEAR! WHAT DID I MISS?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?













































What the hell what's that little thing coming out Bens Pants?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 04:28 PM~17589904
> *
> DAM OG ALL NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


*


Thanks My sister took them!! Still more to come later!!!:biggrin:*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> > :wow: :wow: :wow:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: PHXROJOE, compita, OGPLAYER, regal85, robs68, primer665, SPIRITRUNNER74, eledog, Justin-Az, unity_mike, joe 2 64s, coupedup, 97TownCar, J2theCHI, HOE81


DAMN!!!!!!!!!! Packed in here :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 04:35 PM~17589993
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: PHXROJOE, compita, OGPLAYER, regal85, robs68, primer665, SPIRITRUNNER74, eledog, Justin-Az, unity_mike, joe 2 64s, coupedup, 97TownCar, J2theCHI, HOE81
> DAMN!!!!!!!!!! Packed in here :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 04:35 PM~17589993
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: PHXROJOE, compita, OGPLAYER, regal85, robs68, primer665, SPIRITRUNNER74, eledog, Justin-Az, unity_mike, joe 2 64s, coupedup, 97TownCar, J2theCHI, HOE81
> DAMN!!!!!!!!!! Packed in here :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 04:34 PM~17589978
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AND WHAT WAS THE GUY IN THE BACK LOOKIN AT??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Was wondering the same thing about what older guy looking at  The big guy in picture has a twin though on the far side of the world :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 24 2010, 04:37 PM~17590018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES THAT'S ALL THE PIC'S I HAVE..  
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR A WONDERFUL SUNDAY LOVE YOU ALL HOMIES FOR LIFE TAKE CARE AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 05:30 PM~17590525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"MANDO!!!!! Quit fucking around and park my car now!!!!" lol


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

GOOD PIC..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 05:33 PM~17590563
> *OK HOMIES THAT'S ALL THE PIC'S I HAVE..
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR A WONDERFUL SUNDAY LOVE YOU ALL HOMIES FOR LIFE TAKE CARE AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THOSE WERE SOME KICK ASS PICS OG PLAYER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY A BIG ASS PICTURE FRAME TO PUT MY CARD, FLYER, AND IDENTITY SHIRT IN?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 06:15 PM~17591088
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY A BIG ASS PICTURE FRAME TO PUT MY CARD, FLYER, AND IDENTITY SHIRT IN?
> *


:dunno: MAYBE BIG MANDO OR TATA LUNA WOULD KNOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2010, 06:17 PM~17591111
> *:dunno: MAYBE BIG MANDO OR TATA LUNA WOULD KNOW!!  :biggrin:
> *


MYBE THEY KNOW EVERYTHING HUH!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 24 2010, 04:30 PM~17589925
> *WHATS UP AZ? IT FEELS LIKE I BEEN AWAY FOR A YEAR! WHAT DID I MISS?
> *


 :wow: :wow: WHERE THE F*** HAVE YOU BEEN AT MIKEY!!?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 04:43 PM~17590691
> *"MANDO!!!!! Quit fucking around and park my car now!!!!" lol
> *


lol, i DIDNT EVEN NOTICE ME ON THE SIDE OF THE PIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 06:19 PM~17591136
> *MYBE THEY KNOW EVERYTHING HUH!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THAT DUCK THAT WAS CHILLIN' BY LUNAS RIDE!!!  I THINK THAT WAS HIS NEW CAR ALARM!!!! :biggrin: "STAND BACK!!!" "QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2010, 06:21 PM~17591163
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THAT DUCK THAT WAS CHILLIN' BY LUNAS RIDE!!!   I THINK THAT WAS HIS NEW CAR ALARM!!!!  :biggrin: "STAND BACK!!!" "QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK!!!!"  :biggrin:
> *



YUP HE DON'T WANT NO ONE TO STEAL HIS IDEA HUH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 04:24 PM~17589860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats it everyone!!!!!
Best pic's go to OG PLAYERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 06:25 PM~17591206
> *YUP HE DON'T WANT NO ONE TO STEAL HIS IDEA HUH!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WELL AZ SIDE, JUST WANT TO SAY MY PIECE! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILIES AND FRIENDS THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO GIVE MONI, AKA "OG PLAYER" A GREAT DAY AND ONE TO REMEMBER! YOU ALL JUST KEPT COMING INTO THE PARK TO SUPPORT WHAT WE WANTED! FOR HER TO BE ABLE TO KICK BACK, ENJOY THE CARS, HOP, THE FOOD AND THE PEOPLE OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNUTY. BIG THANKS TO FRANK AND COMPITA AND CREWS FOR COMING OUT TO HOP THEM RIDES. THANKS TO GATO AND MY WIFE FOR BBQING THE CARNE FOR EVERYONE. I APOLOGIZE IF NOT EVERYONE ATE, AND APPRECIATE THOSE WHO PITCHED IN TO BUY MORE CARNE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! I HOPE YOU ALL GOT A CHANCE TO EAT! MARK AND TONI, THANKS FOR BRINGING MORE TO THE TABLE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! BIG BENS LIMO SERVICE, THANKS FOR ROLLIN OG INTO THE PARK....AZ STYLE!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ.... THANKS FOR THE GRILL! DONT FORGET WE NEED TO ADD TWO ON THE SIDES!!! ART LOKS, AND UR BRO, APPRECIATE YOUR HELP WITH THE EVENT, CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO. THANKS OG'S SISTER WHO TOOK PICS OF THE EVENT FOR US ALL TO ENJOY!!! A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO OG PLAYER, FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND TO US ALL! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU! WE WISH AND PRAY YOU GET BETTER EACH DAY! 
(DAMN I FEEL LIKE JUSTIN AZ WITH THIS LONG POST) lol :biggrin: 
AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FRIENDS THAT MADE THIS DAY SPECIAL AND POSSIBLE!!! PROUD TO BE HOMIES WITH ALL OF YOU!! PEACE

AL LUNA
IDENTITY CC AZ
PRESIDENT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*


Looking for passenger doors for a 92 cadillac brougham *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 05:43 PM~17591417
> *
> Looking for passenger doors for a 92 cadillac brougham
> *


Oh Shit, OG got the Bug!!!! Yesterday will inspire you huh??? Great to see!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 06:38 PM~17591368
> *WELL AZ SIDE, JUST WANT TO SAY MY PIECE! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILIES AND FRIENDS THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO GIVE MONI, AKA "OG PLAYER" A GREAT DAY AND ONE TO REMEMBER! YOU ALL JUST KEPT COMING INTO THE PARK TO SUPPORT WHAT WE WANTED! FOR HER TO BE ABLE TO KICK BACK, ENJOY THE CARS, HOP, THE FOOD AND THE PEOPLE OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNUTY. BIG THANKS TO FRANK AND COMPITA AND CREWS FOR COMING OUT TO HOP THEM RIDES. THANKS TO GATO AND MY WIFE FOR BBQING THE CARNE FOR EVERYONE. I APOLOGIZE IF NOT EVERYONE ATE, AND APPRECIATE THOSE WHO PITCHED IN TO BUY MORE CARNE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! I HOPE YOU ALL GOT A CHANCE TO EAT! MARK AND TONI, THANKS FOR BRINGING MORE TO THE TABLE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! BIG BENS LIMO SERVICE, THANKS FOR ROLLIN OG INTO THE PARK....AZ STYLE!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ.... THANKS FOR THE GRILL! DONT FORGET WE NEED TO ADD TWO ON THE SIDES!!! ART LOKS, AND UR BRO, APPRECIATE YOUR HELP WITH THE EVENT, CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO. THANKS OG'S SISTER WHO TOOK PICS OF THE EVENT FOR US ALL TO ENJOY!!! A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO OG PLAYER, FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND TO US ALL! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU! WE WISH AND PRAY YOU GET BETTER EACH DAY!
> (DAMN I FEEL LIKE JUSTIN AZ WITH THIS LONG POST) lol :biggrin:
> AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FRIENDS THAT MADE THIS DAY SPECIAL AND POSSIBLE!!! PROUD TO BE HOMIES WITH ALL OF YOU!! PEACE
> ...


*THANK YOU BECAUSE IF IT WASN'T FOR YOUR IDEA IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE.. 
:nono: :nono: :nono: DON'T FEEL LIKE JUSTIN BECAUSE YOUR NOVELA STILL HAS TO DO WITH LOWRIDING!!! :biggrin: MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU HOMIE!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 06:45 PM~17591445
> *Oh Shit, OG got the Bug!!!! Yesterday will inspire you huh??? Great to see!! :biggrin:
> *



ALWAYS HAD IT JUST NEVER GOT TO FINISH THEM UP EITHER SOME NO DRIVING KID HIT MY CARS OR HATERZ WOULD STEAL THEM!!! BUT I KNOW NOW TO GET THE DUCK ALARM SO THEY WON'T TAKE MY SHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 05:52 PM~17591556
> *ALWAYS HAD IT JUST NEVER GOT TO FINISH THEM UP EITHER SOME NO DRIVING KID HIT MY CARS OR HATERZ WOULD STEAL THEM!!! BUT I KNOW NOW TO GET THE DUCK ALARM SO THEY WON'T TAKE MY SHIT... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHHHHHH dont tell anyone of my new alarm yet!!! I can get you a homegirl discount soon!!! I need to work on the duck staying with the car!!! so far it only works once!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> > ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 06:57 PM~17591633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHHHHHH dont tell anyone of my new alarm yet!!! I can get you a homegirl discount soon!!! I need to work on the duck staying with the car!!! so far it only works once!!! :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha ok shhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 24 2010, 07:03 PM~17591697
> *HE TOLD HIM SELF THAT HE WOULD TAP DAT ASS!....LOL
> *



hahahahaha pic'd don't lie huh !!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> > ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Great pics Loks, and OG Player... had a really good time at the event.. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Aug 28 2003, 12:30 PM~1012072
> *What part of FNX u movin to? Basically the only spot is 43rd-51st and thomas. Some days it sucks and some it is badass. There are always cruises on Sundays too.
> *


do people still cruise parque sueno? i used to watch the lowriders every sunday ever since i was young i havent been there in almost 7 years since i moved to avondale


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@May 24 2010, 07:17 PM~17591895
> *Great pics Loks, and OG Player... had a really good time at the event.. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie didn't get a chance to say what up maybe next time.. :biggrin: still waiting on those posters. they said they were gonna get with me but still haven't


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> TRYING TO PICTURE BEN IN A THONG FOR A PHOTO SHOOT! LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: We can go on all nite on this pic Mike huh??? :yessad: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> TRYING TO PICTURE BEN IN A THONG FOR A PHOTO SHOOT! LMFAO
> 
> The old man behind him was thinking that???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, cadillacking602, azmobn06, dodgers_fan

Sup Dodger Fan!! thanks for rollin in yesterday! Nice Ride too!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2010, 06:19 PM~17591139
> *:wow:  :wow: WHERE THE F*** HAVE YOU BEEN AT MIKEY!!??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x98327598156478316?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 06:38 PM~17591368
> *WELL AZ SIDE, JUST WANT TO SAY MY PIECE! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILIES AND FRIENDS THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO GIVE MONI, AKA "OG PLAYER" A GREAT DAY AND ONE TO REMEMBER! YOU ALL JUST KEPT COMING INTO THE PARK TO SUPPORT WHAT WE WANTED! FOR HER TO BE ABLE TO KICK BACK, ENJOY THE CARS, HOP, THE FOOD AND THE PEOPLE OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNUTY. BIG THANKS TO FRANK AND COMPITA AND CREWS FOR COMING OUT TO HOP THEM RIDES. THANKS TO GATO AND MY WIFE FOR BBQING THE CARNE FOR EVERYONE. I APOLOGIZE IF NOT EVERYONE ATE, AND APPRECIATE THOSE WHO PITCHED IN TO BUY MORE CARNE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! I HOPE YOU ALL GOT A CHANCE TO EAT! MARK AND TONI, THANKS FOR BRINGING MORE TO THE TABLE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! BIG BENS LIMO SERVICE, THANKS FOR ROLLIN OG INTO THE PARK....AZ STYLE!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ.... THANKS FOR THE GRILL! DONT FORGET WE NEED TO ADD TWO ON THE SIDES!!! ART LOKS, AND UR BRO, APPRECIATE YOUR HELP WITH THE EVENT, CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO. THANKS OG'S SISTER WHO TOOK PICS OF THE EVENT FOR US ALL TO ENJOY!!! A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO OG PLAYER, FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND TO US ALL! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU! WE WISH AND PRAY YOU GET BETTER EACH DAY!
> (DAMN I FEEL LIKE JUSTIN AZ WITH THIS LONG POST) lol :biggrin:
> AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FRIENDS THAT MADE THIS DAY SPECIAL AND POSSIBLE!!! PROUD TO BE HOMIES WITH ALL OF YOU!! PEACE
> ...


well said Luna


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 06:38 PM~17591368
> *(DAMN I FEEL LIKE JUSTIN AZ WITH THIS LONG POST) lol :biggrin:
> *


I been trying to shorten my Novelas. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OGPLAYER, Lunas64, locdownmexikan, GAME TIME, la familia c.c. Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, 602 Monte

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 03:55 PM~17589516
> *THANKS MANDO,,, GLAD YOU GOT TO ENJOY THE DAY WIT UR FAMILIA BRO!!!!
> VIDEO????
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 07:40 PM~17593101
> *I been trying to shorten my Novelas.  :thumbsup:
> *


Its all good J, :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 24 2010, 04:20 PM~17589801
> *Damn, GANGSTER BEN
> *


oh shit!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 04:30 PM~17589928
> *ok this is the last pic for right now.. I ask myself why is Jamie Vanessa Laughing?
> 
> 
> ...


what ever it is, i'm going to put it in her butte!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 07:48 PM~17593238
> *what ever it is, i'm going to put it in her butte!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COCHINO!!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side i wanted to see if anybody would see this was a mini bomb!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 05:37 PM~17590612
> *SHE IS LAUGHING CUZ SHE SAID ..........."I SEE THATS NOT WHY THEY CALL YOU BIG BEN!!!!" :biggrin:
> *


actually i told her you wanted her and she laughed and said "stop bullshitting, he's gotta be pushing 60" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17593276
> *actually i told her you wanted her and she laughed and said "stop bullshitting, he's gotta be pushing 60"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MINUTES!!!!! Of tappin that ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: SS520, Lunas64, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, MY85TOY PHX AZ, Prime Time, auggie_97tc, PHXROJOE, OGPLAYER, dropnstylez, 602 Monte, locdownmexikan, GAME TIME, la familia c.c. Az


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 07:52 PM~17593312
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: SS520, Lunas64, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, MY85TOY PHX AZ, Prime Time, auggie_97tc, PHXROJOE, OGPLAYER, dropnstylez, 602 Monte, locdownmexikan, GAME TIME, la familia c.c. Az
> :wave:
> *


Sup Lok - O!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 24 2010, 07:03 PM~17591697
> *HE TOLD HIM SELF THAT HE WOULD TAP DAT ASS!....LOL
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 08:10 PM~17592655
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: We can go on all nite on this pic Mike huh??? :yessad:  :yes:
> *


unlike your viagra!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 08:52 PM~17593310
> *MINUTES!!!!! Of tappin that ass!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn,,,,,


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 07:54 PM~17593341
> *unlike your viagra!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


3 minutes of Thunder Puto!!! :wow: :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 08:50 PM~17593265
> *well az side i wanted to see if anybody would see this was a mini bomb!!!!
> *


What is it and how the guy drives it?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 08:50 PM~17593276
> *actually i told her you wanted her and she laughed and said "stop bullshitting, he's gotta be pushing 60"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 08:53 PM~17593323
> *Sup Lok - O!!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: chillin enjoyin the room!!!
gettin ready to start some editing for the video that big mando put me on blast about!!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 24 2010, 08:52 PM~17593312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 min to warm up and half a min putting it down and the other half to catch your breath :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 

21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: OGPLAYER, auggie_97tc, Justin-Az, enrique, Ben'sCustomWheels, SS520, gzking, GRUMPY36, MY85TOY PHX AZ, la familia c.c. Az, joe 2 64s, Art Buck, PHXROJOE, 602 Monte, compita, Prime Time, dropnstylez 

 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: auggie_97tc, Justin-Az, OGPLAYER, enrique, Ben'sCustomWheels, SS520, gzking, GRUMPY36, MY85TOY PHX AZ, la familia c.c. Az, joe 2 64s, Art Buck, PHXROJOE, 602 Monte, compita, Prime Time, dropnstylez


AS SIDE HAS NOT BEEN THIS PACKED IN A LONG TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 08:56 PM~17593380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you hear about the 10 year old kid that took a WHOLE BOTTLE Of VIAGRA.....

they had to rush him to emegency,,,,,,,,





he had 3rd degree burns on his hand and his lil smokie!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 08:56 PM~17593377
> *What is it and how the  guy drives it?
> *


again its a mini bomb and he drives it with his hands and feet!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 08:59 PM~17593413
> *
> 2 min to warm up and half a min putting it down and the other half to catch your breath  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pinchie BEN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*



Originally posted by MARINATE@May 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17593430
21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: auggie_97tc, Justin-Az, OGPLAYER, enrique, Ben'sCustomWheels, SS520, gzking, GRUMPY36, MY85TOY PHX AZ, la familia c.c. Az, joe 2 64s, Art Buck, PHXROJOE, 602 Monte, compita, Prime Time, dropnstylez
AS SIDE HAS NOT BEEN THIS PACKED IN A LONG TIME! :biggrin:   

Click to expand...

**






Click to expand...




blame it on O.G.....we still goin from last nite,,,,tappin asses,,,thunder....butte pokin,,,,......lololol :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 24 2010, 08:59 PM~17593415
> *
> *


que onda mi UNITY????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 08:59 PM~17593418
> *:0
> 
> 21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


whats up OG????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17593440
> *again its a mini bomb and he drives it with his hands and feet!!!!!
> *


He must be very short and very skinny :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17593430
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: auggie_97tc, Justin-Az, OGPLAYER, enrique, Ben'sCustomWheels, SS520, gzking, GRUMPY36, MY85TOY PHX AZ, la familia c.c. Az, joe 2 64s, Art Buck, PHXROJOE, 602 Monte, compita, Prime Time, dropnstylez
> AS SIDE HAS NOT BEEN THIS PACKED IN A LONG TIME! :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17593460
> *
> blame it on O.G.....we still goin from last nite,,,,tappin asses,,,thunder....butte pokin,,,,......lololol :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha :biggrin: that's all on you guys!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 10:03 PM~17593487
> *whats up homie????
> *


WHATS GOOD LOCO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17593486
> *He must be very short and very skinny  :biggrin:
> *


i would try and explain it in person but your ass never comes out!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17593479
> *whats up OG????
> *



what up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17593486
> *He must be very short and very skinny  :biggrin:
> *


dont know justin...... but it was bad ass!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2010, 09:04 PM~17593499
> *WHATS GOOD LOCO
> *


just here chillin homie and you


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:05 PM~17593514
> *what up homie? :biggrin:
> *


just chillin, how you feeling today??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 05:38 PM~17591368
> *WELL AZ SIDE, JUST WANT TO SAY MY PIECE! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILIES AND FRIENDS THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO GIVE MONI, AKA "OG PLAYER" A GREAT DAY AND ONE TO REMEMBER! YOU ALL JUST KEPT COMING INTO THE PARK TO SUPPORT WHAT WE WANTED! FOR HER TO BE ABLE TO KICK BACK, ENJOY THE CARS, HOP, THE FOOD AND THE PEOPLE OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNUTY. BIG THANKS TO FRANK AND COMPITA AND CREWS FOR COMING OUT TO HOP THEM RIDES. THANKS TO GATO AND MY WIFE FOR BBQING THE CARNE FOR EVERYONE. I APOLOGIZE IF NOT EVERYONE ATE, AND APPRECIATE THOSE WHO PITCHED IN TO BUY MORE CARNE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! I HOPE YOU ALL GOT A CHANCE TO EAT! MARK AND TONI, THANKS FOR BRINGING MORE TO THE TABLE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! BIG BENS LIMO SERVICE, THANKS FOR ROLLIN OG INTO THE PARK....AZ STYLE!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ.... THANKS FOR THE GRILL! DONT FORGET WE NEED TO ADD TWO ON THE SIDES!!! ART LOKS, AND UR BRO, APPRECIATE YOUR HELP WITH THE EVENT, CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO. THANKS OG'S SISTER WHO TOOK PICS OF THE EVENT FOR US ALL TO ENJOY!!! A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO OG PLAYER, FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND TO US ALL! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU! WE WISH AND PRAY YOU GET BETTER EACH DAY!
> (DAMN I FEEL LIKE JUSTIN AZ WITH THIS LONG POST) lol :biggrin:
> AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FRIENDS THAT MADE THIS DAY SPECIAL AND POSSIBLE!!! PROUD TO BE HOMIES WITH ALL OF YOU!! PEACE
> ...


Cool! Good job LUNA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey what happened to unity mike?????he said what up and :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:06 PM~17593533
> *Cool!  Good job LUNA!
> *


:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:06 PM~17593527
> *just chillin, how you feeling today??
> *



I'm good the cold air was good for me it felt good to be out there again :biggrin: ..Damn and today it was hot..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 09:05 PM~17593515
> *dont know justin...... but it was bad ass!!
> *


Yeah it cool. There a old guy in Surprise that drive a convertable one but I think it made of golf cart. 1 in your pics is way cooler.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17593588
> *I'm good the cold air was good for me it felt good to be out there again  :biggrin:  ..Damn and today it was hot..
> *


damn weather huh!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:10 PM~17593599
> *damn weather huh!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


God made it cool for us to have a good time!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17593486
> *He must be very short and very skinny  :biggrin:
> *


Actually very tall older man , Drives them all over the state to different functions and has a total of 5 that he has built from old appliances .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITED!!!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 08:08 PM~17593565
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:10 PM~17593599
> *damn weather huh!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i prayed every day....so o.g. wudnt have to show up and have to leave cuz of the heat....and my stupid ass forgot my bomber jacket,,, i was cold !! hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17593591
> *Yeah it cool. There a old guy in Surprise that drive a convertable one but I think it made of golf cart. 1 in your pics is way cooler.
> *


hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!

this is how your supposed to write it!!!!

Yeah it*'s* cool. There*'s* a*n* old guy in Surprise that drive*s* a convertable one but I think it*s *made of *a* golf cart. 1 in your pic is way cooler.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593669
> *i prayed every day....so o.g. wudnt have to show up and have to leave cuz of the heat....and my stupid ass forgot my bomber jacket,,, i was cold !! hno:
> *



Thank you but I loved the weather wish it was like that all year round!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:11 PM~17593614
> *God made it cool for us to have a good time!!
> *


yup yup


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17593440
> *again its a mini bomb and he drives it with his hands and feet!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17593652
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin homie???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


Thanks for the lesson in English and grammar. Yall know us Southern folk dont catch on to all that yankee jive so quickly. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593669
> *i prayed every day....so o.g. wudnt have to show up and have to leave cuz of the heat....and my stupid ass forgot my bomber jacket,,, i was cold !! hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:17 PM~17593715
> *Thanks for the lesson in English and grammar. Yall know us Southern folk dont catch on to all that yankee jive so quickly.  :biggrin:
> *


well until then, just keep posting smiley faces !!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Well was trying to shorten my posts as to not be accused of writing novelas. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


fucken Ben :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I ain't saying a damn thing don't want to get kicked off of layitlow!! for telling it like it is:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 08:20 PM~17593756
> *fucken Ben :biggrin:
> *


no,


it is:

"fucking Benjamin" :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up RIDERZ? Thank you for everything yesterday!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


pinche guey that's why I wrote spanish guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17593779
> *no,
> it is:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Better get it right as Ben is playing grammar police today :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 08:23 PM~17593790
> *What up RIDERZ? Thank you for everything yesterday!! :biggrin:
> *


Not much Home Girl! It was our pleasure attending YOUR event!!!! :biggrin: 

Gonna have to make it "O.G. Player show n shine Day".......an annual thing....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:20 PM~17593761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I ain't saying a damn thing don't want to get kicked off of layitlow!! for telling it like it is:biggrin:
> *


u were the one that the moderator was lookin for last week huh O.G.

"i heard theres sombody in here startin so trouble"

it was ogizzle puttin it down!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:25 PM~17593813
> *Not much Home Girl!  It was our pleasure attending YOUR event!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Gonna have to make it "O.G. Player show n shine Day".......an annual thing....
> *



Yup Yup I will bring the trimmings Rice,Beans Potato Salad, cake, macaroni salad, hum what else??? :biggrin: 
,


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 24 2010, 08:23 PM~17593793
> *pinche guey that's why I wrote spanish guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


"Can I got it?!"



> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 08:24 PM~17593809
> *:biggrin:  Better get it right as Ben is playing grammar police today  :biggrin:
> *


Ben's a Police man??????? oh chit!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:25 PM~17593813
> *Not much Home Girl!  It was our pleasure attending YOUR event!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Gonna have to make it "O.G. Player show n shine Day".......an annual thing....
> *


Hells yeah another excuse to kick back :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 09:25 PM~17593817
> *u were the one that the moderator was lookin for last week huh O.G.
> 
> "i heard theres sombody in here startin so trouble"
> ...



hahahahaha :biggrin: yeah someone snitched on me  it's cool I'm like art buck IDON"T GIVE A FUCK!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+May 24 2010, 09:21 PM~17593777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homies!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:23 PM~17593790
> *What up RIDERZ? Thank you for everything yesterday!! :biggrin:
> *


Hope you feeling better today


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 24 2010, 09:23 PM~17593793
> *pinche guey that's why I wrote spanish guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pinche guey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 08:28 PM~17593861
> *hahahahaha  :biggrin: yeah someone snitched on me   it's cool I'm like art buck IDON"T GIVE A FUCK!!!
> *


That's Right!  Tell 'em eh!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:25 PM~17593813
> *Not much Home Girl!  It was our pleasure attending YOUR event!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Gonna have to make it "O.G. Player show n shine Day".......an annual thing....
> *


oh snap another 3 hours of walkin around like this?????












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


only for u O.G. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17593876
> *Hope you feeling better today
> *


A little yesterday I didn't take my medication cause I knew I wouldn't make it out there at all but started it this morning again :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 08:28 PM~17593868
> *sup homies!
> *


'sup Mr T!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17593837
> *Yup Yup I will bring the trimmings Rice,Beans Potato Salad, cake, macaroni salad, hum what else??? :biggrin:
> ,
> *


Coronas!......No, wait, that's our job


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17593841
> *"Can I got it?!"
> Ben's a Police man???????  oh chit!
> *


Well it is also possible that Maestro Ben is displaying his flawless grammar and linguistic skill in practice for pulling a teaching position.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17593899
> *oh snap another 3 hours of walkin around like this?????
> 
> 
> ...


We'll get you a tri-pod! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:28 PM~17593861
> *hahahahaha  :biggrin: yeah someone snitched on me   it's cool I'm like art buck IDON"T GIVE A FUCK!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:30 PM~17593904
> *A little yesterday I didn't take my medication cause I knew I wouldn't make it out there at all but started it this morning again  :angry:
> *


just take care of yourself, you'll be out there again


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:31 PM~17593931
> *We'll get you a tri-pod! :wow:
> *


wtf art buck u want me to carry a tripod around for 3 hours???lolol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i kept losing my beer gona get a beet hat wit a camera holder!!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:30 PM~17593910
> *'sup Mr T!
> *


Sup Mr. Art Buck don't give a F#@K


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:32 PM~17593950
> *just take care of yourself, you'll be out there again
> *



yup wanna go to vegas this year for the first time!!! Oh and wanna get a hopper up and running so watch out compita!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 08:31 PM~17593921
> *Well it is also possible that Maestro Ben is displaying his flawless grammar and linguistic skill in practice for pulling a teaching position.
> *


LOL!! "Maestro Ben"......I like that.


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

GOTTA PUT IN A SPOT FOR THE ORIGINAL PHOENIX CAR CLUB THE FEWS ON POINT BIG UPS TO ALL PHOENIQUERA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: Low Lac, smiley602, selectautomotive, Justin-Az, jralvarado, azmobn06, OGPLAYER, cadillac jay, Art Buck, Lunas64, AZs finest13, RMPHX3, gthang, t_durden, 1968custom, childsplay69, compita

dam its like yesterday all over again!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few pics i took !!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 24 2010, 08:34 PM~17593971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RMPHX3_@May 24 2010, 09:35 PM~17593987
> *GOTTA PUT IN A SPOT FOR THE ORIGINAL PHOENIX CAR CLUB THE FEWS ON POINT BIG UPS TO ALL PHOENIQUERA
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: Nice Pic!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2010, 09:35 PM~17593991
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: Low Lac, smiley602, selectautomotive, Justin-Az, jralvarado, azmobn06, OGPLAYER, cadillac jay, Art Buck, Lunas64, AZs finest13, RMPHX3, gthang, t_durden, 1968custom, childsplay69, compita
> 
> ...



Well it is the OG SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

well good night everyone and thanks alot for sunday.. Homie for life!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 08:46 PM~17593203
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OGPLAYER, Lunas64, locdownmexikan, GAME TIME, la familia c.c. Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, 602 Monte
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 24 2010, 09:36 PM~17594007
> *A few pics i took !!
> 
> 
> ...


what up cadilac!!! good to meet u yesterday bro!!!!


*

i never seen a show where everybody posted pics,,,,,,so many cool as hell!!!

this was u right??had to post up the babygurl smiling!!!! 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1IMG_2238.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*


----------



## selectautomotive (Apr 6, 2010)

*Move In: Saturday, June 19th 6am - 11am*​
Inspired by the new AZSB 1070, our “Beat the Bill” Concert and Car Show will not only inspire community awareness and cooperation, it will also give everyone that participates in the event an opportunity to give back to the community. A percentage of our proceeds will be donated to selected local organizations. Also, your registration fee will be 100% tax deductible!!! This change starts with us!!! So we encourage everyone to support our cause by enjoying the festivities and doing their part to “Beat the Bill” in their own way. 

Many special guests have confirmed their attendance including major networks that are planning on covering this event!!! All eyes are on Arizona so millions of people will be watching us and the fine rides of Ariztlan as they lay in the grass and bling their chrome! Space isn't an issue so come one, come all!!! Lowriders, Euros, Donks, Classics and the rest of you car aficionados... join in on the festivities!!! Each registration will include 3 Adult Entry bracelets and 2 Children's activity bracelets. This is an all day event! Coolers (water only) and popup tents will be allowed. Call or email Carlos Rodriguez ([email protected] / 602.492.2328) to get your registration today!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

It was good to meet you to art loks !! yeah that was me and my Daughter! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

SOPHITICATED FEW HAS A FALLIN O.G. MEMBER BIG LUV AINT DOING SO GOOD SEND OUR PRAYERS :angel:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RMPHX3_@May 24 2010, 09:52 PM~17594250
> *SOPHITICATED FEW HAS A FALLIN O.G. MEMBER BIG LUV AINT DOING SO GOOD SEND OUR PRAYERS  :angel:
> *


I MENT SOPHISTICATED FEW I FEEL LIKE I SHOULD WORK FOR LOWRIDER MAG SPELLIN SHIT WRONG :banghead:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2010, 09:14 PM~17593671
> *hey justin, when i read your comments i feel like a retard!!!!!
> 
> this is how your supposed to write it!!!!
> ...


Maestro Ben, 

For future reference when trying to correct ones grammar, you should capitalize the first letter of greeting, first letter of name , I's and make proper use of commas to form proper English sentence structure. Anyway, Thank you immensely for attempting to correct my grammar and with a little work you'll be ready for that maestro position in due time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

P
Please Come out and support !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMPHX3_@May 24 2010, 09:52 PM~17594250
> *SOPHITICATED FEW HAS A FALLIN O.G. MEMBER BIG LUV AINT DOING SO GOOD SEND OUR PRAYERS  :angel:
> *


_We got you Dog......_ :happysad:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

T


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 10:01 PM~17594361
> *Maestro Ben,
> 
> For future reference when trying to correct ones grammar, you should capitalize the first letter of greeting, first letter of name , I's and make proper use of commas to form proper English sentence structure.  Anyway, Thank you immensely for attempting to correct my grammar and with a little work you'll be ready for that maestro position in due time.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't know that lay it low had an English teacher!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:28 PM~17593868
> *sup homies!
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 24 2010, 10:11 PM~17594516
> *T
> I didn't know that lay it low had an English teacher!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I didn't know either until Maestro Ben displayed his exquisite grammatical abilities in an attempt to educate this ole country boy in the fine art fine art of grammatically correct English. However, I do sincerely thank him for attempting to educate me in the English language and will be sure to put his words of wisdom to good use. :biggrin: 

Now for Ebonics 101

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OzyaAuPh1lE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OzyaAuPh1lE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17593977
> *yup wanna go to vegas this year for the first time!!! Oh and wanna get a hopper up and running so watch out compita!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


you know how we do it ''O.GPLAYER'' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 10:20 PM~17594651
> *I didn't know either until Maestro Ben displayed is exquisite grammatical abilities in an attempt to educate this ole country boy. However, I do sincerely thank him for attempting to educate me in the English language and will be sure to put his words of wisdom to good use.  :biggrin:
> 
> Now for Ebonics 101
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 24 2010, 09:49 PM~17594205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

JUST GOT SOME BAD NEWS ON OUR O.G. LUV FOR THOSE THAT KNOW HIM KEEP SENDING PRAYERS & THOSE THAT DONT WE ASKED YOU FOR YOURS ALSO WE HAVE A LONG ROAD AHEAD :tears:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 07:30 PM~17592085
> *Thanks homie didn't get a chance to say what up maybe next time.. :biggrin: still waiting on those posters. they said they were gonna get with me but still haven't
> *


Yeah for sure next time :thumbsup: Cool.. thank you.. if they dont' get back to you it's cool..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2010, 10:09 PM~17594484
> *We got you Dog...... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 24 2010, 09:46 PM~17594167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2010, 10:09 PM~17594484
> *We got you Dog...... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...











DAMM HE IS IN MY PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!he is good homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:19 PM~17593742
> *Well was trying to shorten my posts as to not be accused of writing novelas.  :biggrin:
> *


thats good homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:20 PM~17593756
> *fucken Ben :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 24 2010, 09:20 PM~17593761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I ain't saying a damn thing don't want to get kicked off of layitlow!! for telling it like it is:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17593779
> *no,
> it is:
> 
> ...


lol thats right!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 24 2010, 09:23 PM~17593793
> *pinche guey that's why I wrote spanish guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


esta bien homie!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 09:24 PM~17593809
> *:biggrin:  Better get it right as Ben is playing grammar police today  :biggrin:
> *


 jajajajajajaja police, something your familiar with!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17593978
> *LOL!!  "Maestro Ben"......I like that.
> *


meee tooooo!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 10:01 PM~17594361
> *Maestro Ben,
> 
> For future reference when trying to correct ones grammar, you should capitalize the first letter of greeting, first letter of name , I's and make proper use of commas to form proper English sentence structure.  Anyway, Thank you immensely for attempting to correct my grammar and with a little work you'll be ready for that maestro position in due time.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well how about this..............

*I don't give a fuck!!!!!! At least you can read my comments without sounding like a mothafucka with down syndrome on a little yellow bus!!!!!!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17595791
> *well how about this..............
> 
> I don't give a fuck!!!!!!  At least you can read my comments without sounding like a mothafucka with down syndrome on a little yellow bus!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Better than sounding as though you missed the bus completely :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:dunno: WHERE ARE THE "TORTA TUESDAY" PICS BENJAMIN!!?? :biggrin: I TOOK A NAP EARLIER TO STAY UP THIS LATE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17595811
> *:dunno: WHERE ARE THE "TORTA TUESDAY" PICS BENJAMIN!!?? :biggrin: I TOOK A NAP EARLIER TO STAY UP THIS LATE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats funny!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ok here are the pics my son lil ben took!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 12:47 AM~17595852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is bad ass


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

couldn't help it so i'm going to post the first torta










:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 01:00 AM~17595937
> *couldn't help it so i'm going to post the first torta
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: The bell has fuckin rang and Maestro Ben has now declared that school is in session now take your seats and enjoy Tortas 101. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2010, 01:11 AM~17595990
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  The bell has fuckin rang and Maestro Ben has now declared that school is in session now take your seats and enjoy Tortas 101.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Girls from Back in Mindanao


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2010, 01:26 AM~17596042
> *House Party
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOO Fetish party or something  
Much love from Washington State :biggrin: 
Enjoy :wow: 
From Sunday's show-n-shine in port orchard. Thanks Chosen Few  
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MirA5U2WkCk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MirA5U2WkCk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@May 25 2010, 01:36 AM~17596074
> *WOOOOOOOOOOO Fetish party or something
> Much love from Washington State :biggrin:
> Enjoy :wow:
> ...


Naw homie just a party at my sis-in-laws crib in Gilbert, Asians live there so Asians be there :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2010, 01:26 AM~17596042
> *:biggrin:
> *


Justin throw up some cowgirls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 25 2010, 01:39 AM~17596086
> *Justin throw up some cowgirls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I was just putting up people I know lolol. Ill find some cowgirls though.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2010, 01:42 AM~17596101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nevermind fuck washington... Im moving to where ever she lives lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

More from Mindanao :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Silicone and Cowboots make a good combo :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2010, 01:51 AM~17596129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I bet this car wash makes money :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2010, 04:09 PM~17589665
> *Art,
> 
> Read that thread towards the end, in end it seems it a joke. Its really dumb for the atheletes and artists etc to boycott the state as by staying out their voices go unheard. Allot more accomplished by comming to AZ and using concerts etc to voice opinions. War on immigration is in AZ not Cali so to stay in Cali makes no sense as should be out on front lines since thats where things get accomplished. Sheeple I think is the word.
> *


Ftp this is the way cesar chavez did it boycott the $


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 25 2010, 04:24 AM~17596389
> *Ftp this is the way cesar chavez did it boycott the $
> *


Chavez didn't even want a unionized strike until Itliong basically put him on the spot so Latinos wouldn't be line busters, stronger together than apart. Economic pressure is good but this different than not picking grapes and etc as its a state not a plantation and people still have to work, eat and live so thus must still spend money and pay taxes in Arizona to do so. The bad thing is other states are creating very similar legislation's. 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bs6s1XVm83A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bs6s1XVm83A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

Vida Guerra....my future wife....aahhh


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 24 2010, 06:19 PM~17591139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'VE BEEN BIZZY! MY SONS BASKETBALL TEAM WENT UNDEFEATED AND WON THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP. I WENT TO THE GRAND CANYON. I WAS CAMPING ON THE RIM BY WOODS CANYON LAKE. FREEZING MY BALLS OFF! WE HAD A TENT FULL OF BUD LIGHT. LIKE 15 30 PACKS, AND 1 GALLON OF WATER. :biggrin: WE PLAYED HORSE SHOES ALL DAY. GOOD TIMES.

SORRY! I MISSED YOUR THING OG. I BEEN GONE FOR SO LONG. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS GOING ON!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

Q-VO B1G AZ


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 01:00 AM~17595937
> *couldn't help it so i'm going to post the first torta
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The sad part is the other wife was talking shit about Lowriders! My ol lady deleted the show by accident and i could'nt shoot the discussion but you can probaly can catch it on abc.com or tvshack.com. But basicily she was saying Lowriding is a inapproiate lifestyle!(spell check man help!!!) Its bullshit like this that makes us look bad and we're in the process of teaming up with some major car clubs in the valley and across the nation on doing something HUGE to change this steriotype!!!!!
Details coming soon........_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@May 25 2010, 08:15 AM~17597315
> *Q-VO B1G AZ
> *


What's up Vato felicidades on your big day. I be there btw what you guys making to eat


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 25 2010, 09:49 AM~17598169
> *What's up Vato felicidades on your big day. I be there btw what you guys making to eat
> *


Gato always thinking about food


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17595864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 25 2010, 10:19 AM~17598399
> *:biggrin:
> *


WAT UP DOGG


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 25 2010, 10:43 AM~17598621
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:45 AM~17597111
> *I'VE BEEN BIZZY! MY SONS BASKETBALL TEAM WENT UNDEFEATED AND WON THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP. I WENT TO THE GRAND CANYON. I WAS CAMPING ON THE RIM BY WOODS CANYON LAKE. FREEZING MY BALLS OFF! WE HAD A TENT FULL OF BUD LIGHT. LIKE 15 30 PACKS, AND 1 GALLON OF WATER. :biggrin: WE PLAYED HORSE SHOES ALL DAY. GOOD TIMES.
> 
> SORRY! I MISSED YOUR THING OG. I BEEN GONE FOR SO LONG. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS GOING ON!
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2010, 10:47 AM~17598662
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE :happysad:
> *


sup homie........had to get past all these novelas and shit :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 25 2010, 10:50 AM~17598709
> *sup homie........had to get past all these novelas and shit :biggrin:
> *



:drama: :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 25 2010, 10:39 AM~17598578
> *Gato always thinking about food
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up og,,,,, big rich!!! all yall good mornin az-side!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:45 AM~17597111
> *I'VE BEEN BIZZY! MY SONS BASKETBALL TEAM WENT UNDEFEATED AND WON THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP. I WENT TO THE GRAND CANYON. I WAS CAMPING ON THE RIM BY WOODS CANYON LAKE. FREEZING MY BALLS OFF! WE HAD A TENT FULL OF BUD LIGHT. LIKE 15 30 PACKS,[/SIZE] AND 1 GALLON OF WATER. :biggrin: WE PLAYED HORSE SHOES ALL DAY. GOOD TIMES.
> 
> SORRY! I MISSED YOUR THING OG. I BEEN GONE FOR SO LONG. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS GOING ON!
> *





we was worried but we can tell u were ok and not gonna get sick or sumpin, u had enuff fluids!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey big ben tell ur boy alot of good pics,,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 11:08 AM~17598861
> *what up og,,,,, big rich!!! all yall good mornin az-side!!!
> *



what up? and good afternoon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 11:16 AM~17598941
> *what up? and good afternoon!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya i know o.g. runnin a lil later...... playin catch up!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:45 AM~17597111
> *SORRY! I MISSED YOUR THING OG. I BEEN GONE FOR SO LONG. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS GOING ON!
> *



It's cool but I think you owe me 2 30packs of budlight for the homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:45 AM~17597111
> *I'VE BEEN BIZZY! MY SONS BASKETBALL TEAM WENT UNDEFEATED AND WON THEIR CHAMPIONSHIP. I WENT TO THE GRAND CANYON.
> *


Congratulations on the basketball success. Where you at the place on the indian reservation? That place looks bad ass.


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

just got my twiiter acct going...come follow me at http://twitter.com/DJSireAZ


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 12:33 PM~17599531
> *It's cool but I think you owe me 2 30packs of budlight for the homies!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

o.g. always lookin out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 25 2010, 01:23 PM~17599927
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 01:24 PM~17599936
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> o.g.  always lookin out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Always homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT I FOUND ON A CANANDA THREAD! ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS???



>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Vg Magazine has some tight photos up!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK THIS PEDO OUT!!!!! :wow:!!!









> just wanted to share this one. was posted today on german's lowriderforum:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=290438504711


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 25 2010, 11:11 AM~17598888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went camping on the Mogollon Rim.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AAAH SHIIIT......AZ SIDES BISCAYNES SIDE BY SIDE!!! :wow: :0


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up royer?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND THE MOST ORIGINAL ARRIVAL TO O'G'S PICNIC GOES TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,,,,,

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:

BBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



</span>*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 02:13 PM~17600398
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>HELL YEAH THAT'S HOW WE DO IT IN AZ!!! *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 01:57 PM~17600241
> *koo! come get them before I drink em'.
> 
> *



:angry: YOU SAY THAT CAUSE I CAN'T COME AND GET THEM!!!  

































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 02:25 PM~17600517
> *:angry:  YOU SAY THAT CAUSE I CAN'T COME AND GET THEM!!!
> J/K :biggrin:
> *





u wudnt of had a chance if if u had a jet plane O.G.......all u wudda heard when u knocked was,,,,,,,,,,,,

:wow: """""burP"""" :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 25 2010, 01:57 PM~17600244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


al did you see the big ass hole in the back of your seat from the pole?????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> CHECK THIS OUT I FOUND ON A CANANDA THREAD! ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

torta tuesday????/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 01:37 PM~17600029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! :naughty: THIS CHIC IS THICKER THAN SNICKER AND I WANNA LICK'ER!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17600875
> *torta tuesday????/
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: AY QUE RICA SE MIRA!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 11:16 AM~17598941
> *what up? and good afternoon!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> torta tuesday????/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+May 25 2010, 02:25 PM~17600517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MY85TOY PHX AZ, CHUCKS66
WHAT UP? HOMIES


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> > torta tuesday????/
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17601222
> *MY85TOY PHX AZ, CHUCKS66
> WHAT UP? HOMIES
> *



WHAT UP MIKE N CHUCK


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17601292
> *WHAT UP MIKE N CHUCK
> *


IVE SEEN THOSE PICS. YOUR CAR IS COMING ALONG NICE HOMIE!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 04:03 PM~17601321
> *IVE SEEN THOSE PICS. YOUR CAR IS COMING ALONG NICE HOMIE!
> *


IT WILL B OUT SOON ITS BEEN SITTIN TOO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17601222
> *MY85TOY PHX AZ, CHUCKS66, :biggrin: MANDOS69C/10
> WHAT UP? HOMIES
> *



 FIXED!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17601390
> * FIXED!!! :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS SAPPPINING


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT KRACKIN AL?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17601290
> *THE BELT DONT WORK
> *



WTF MIKE?????????it goes with her headband!!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 04:26 PM~17601594
> *WTF MIKE?????????it goes with her headband!!!!! :wow:
> *


BUT HER PANTS FELL OFF! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: BEFORE I TAKE MY MEDS AND GET ALL SLEEPY AGAIN  HERE IS MY ADDITION TO "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@May 25 2010, 10:43 AM~17598627
> *WAT UP DOGG
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM OUT HOMIES! LETS GO SUNS!!!!!!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OK THIS IS THE LAST PIC :thumbsup: AND THIS ONE IS FOR YOU BENJAMIN a.k.a. "CABARET KING"!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: HMMMMMM....I BETTER PM IT TO YOU HOMIE  I KNOW YOU WILL LIKE IT!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 04:36 PM~17601733
> *IM OUT HOMIES! LETS GO SUNS!!!!!!!! :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



:biggrin: X1,000,000!!!!!!!!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> CHECK THIS OUT I FOUND ON A CANANDA THREAD! ANYBODY REMEMBER THIS???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 01:36 PM~17600019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that Al Lunas cam???

It says so in the bottom corner :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 01:44 PM~17600099
> *Vg Magazine has some tight photos up!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 25 2010, 09:49 AM~17598169
> *What's up Vato felicidades on your big day. I be there btw what you guys making to eat
> *


DAM HAVNT PICK IT OUT YET.LOL AND THXS BRO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 01:57 PM~17600241
> *It was cold as fuck to! I wouldnt mind drinking a hot beer up in that shit. :biggrin:
> koo! come get them before I drink em'.
> 
> ...


you went camping on Broke Back Mountain...........and no **** to me :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17600875
> *torta tuesday????/
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LAWD :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 04:29 PM~17601626
> *BUT HER PANTS FELL OFF! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dam mike u some funny stuff carnal!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

LET'S GO SUNS!!! SUNS ABOUT TO KICK LAKERS ASS RIGHT NOW!!!!.... :twak: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17602641
> *LET'S GO SUNS!!! SUNS ABOUT TO KICK LAKERS ASS RIGHT NOW!!!!.... :twak:  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


Post up the score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 25 2010, 05:11 PM~17600875
> *torta tuesday????/
> 
> 
> ...



holy molyyyyy.....


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

53 to 60 suns up!!!!!!!!!! bench kicked ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PHOENIX SUNS

DOING IT BIG TONIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

suns are kicking ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 06:05 PM~17603274
> *suns are kicking ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Players are steppin up tonite!! Sup Mikey! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 25 2010, 04:51 PM~17601888
> *you went camping on Broke Back Mountain...........and no **** to me :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAHAHAHAHA I DON'T LIKE BASKETBALL!!!  JUST WANTED TO START SOMETHING LIKE I ALWAYS DO!!! :biggrin: *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 25 2010, 07:08 PM~17603321
> *Players are steppin up tonite!! Sup Mikey! :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN'! DRINKIN'! HOW ARE YOU HOMIE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17603366
> *HAHAHAHAHA I DON'T LIKE BASKETBALL!!!   JUST WANTED TO START SOMETHING LIKE I ALWAYS DO!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS IT IM DRINKIN' YOUR 30 PACKS :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:15 PM~17603404
> *THATS IT IM DRINKIN' YOUR 30 PACKS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IF YOU AIN'T GOT THEM WHEN I GO GET THEM THEN I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU!!!
:twak: :machinegun: I THINK I HAVE ENOUGH STRENGTH TO DIG A HOLE BIG ENOUGH FOR YOU!!! :biggrin: i WILL PUT GO SUNS ON IT GOR YOU!!!  







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17603432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17603436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IF YOU AIN'T GOT THEM WHEN I GO GET THEM THEN I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU!!!
> ...


JUST SUPPLY THE BUD LIGHT ILL DIG THE HOLE FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17603484
> *What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt.
> *




OK I THINK YOU BEEN HANGING AROUND JUSTIN TO MUCH!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ONE TO MANY BEERS HOMIE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17603484
> *What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt.
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROvVB1EFtfo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ROvVB1EFtfo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:24 PM~17603526
> *JUST SUPPLY THE BUD LIGHT ILL DIG THE HOLE FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :wow:   :wow: 


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17603366
> *HAHAHAHAHA I DON'T LIKE BASKETBALL!!!   JUST WANTED TO START SOMETHING LIKE I ALWAYS DO!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=unity_mike,May 25 2010, 07:24 PM~17603526]
*ill help!!! 
</span></span></span>[/I]*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17602641
> *LET'S GO SUNS!!! SUNS ABOUT TO KICK LAKERS ASS RIGHT NOW!!!!.... :twak:  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


So thats what all of those people are doing down at the sportsbar on Bell and Litchfield.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 06:52 PM~17603118
> *Post up the score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SUNS 101 LAKERS 90...... :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

SUNS 112 LAKERS 104 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

SUNS PULLED THROUGH LIKE I KNEW THEY WOULD.... :biggrin: :biggrin: .SUNS 115 LA FAKERS-106.... :buttkick:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 06:21 PM~17603484
> *What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt.
> *


 :wow: WTF????????


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17603366
> *HAHAHAHAHA I DON'T LIKE BASKETBALL!!!   JUST WANTED TO START SOMETHING LIKE I ALWAYS DO!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17603366
> *HAHAHAHAHA I DON'T LIKE BASKETBALL!!!   JUST WANTED TO START SOMETHING LIKE I ALWAYS DO!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O.G YOU WERE RUETING FOR THE WRONG TEAM... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITED!!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17604531
> *:wow: WTF????????
> *


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@May 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17604524
> *SUNS PULLED THROUGH LIKE I KNEW THEY WOULD.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .SUNS 115 LA FAKERS-106.... :buttkick:
> *


Dragic killed it tonight!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 25 2010, 08:44 PM~17604701
> *CLUB UNITED!!!!!
> *



Tell joe64 I said thank you and it was a bad ass video damn I missed alot of hops!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17600875
> *torta tuesday????/
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMMMNNN!!! THAT'S A PERFECT ASS BODY RIGHT THERE!!!!... :wow:  :yes: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by valledelsol_@May 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17604932
> *Dragic killed it tonight!
> *


FO SHO HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2010, 01:37 PM~17600029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!... :worship: :naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 10:29 PM~17605448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 25 2010, 07:02 PM~17603240
> *PHOENIX SUNS WHOOP THAT LA FAKERS ASS TONIGHT!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17603366
> *HAHAHAHAHA I DON'T LIKE BASKETBALL!!!   JUST WANTED TO START SOMETHING LIKE I ALWAYS DO!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 FIXED IT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2010, 10:45 PM~17606275
> * FIXED IT!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17606288
> *hahahahaha :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello homies just wanted to let you all know that I was asked to help out for a "SAY NO TO DRUGS" CAR WASH AND SHOW & SHINE that Dukes Car Club & Lowrider Style Car Club are throwing in a couple of months. Don't know to much details but just wanted to let you homies know that they are looking for car clubs to show and to help out it's for a good cause. I don't know if I will be able to make it but I was hoping some of my homies would be out there for me!!! I will post up info when it becomes available to me.. Thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 11:16 AM~17598937
> *hey big ben tell ur boy alot of good pics,,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


will do homie thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 01:44 PM~17600099
> *Vg Magazine has some tight photos up!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2010, 02:13 PM~17600398
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND THE MOST ORIGINAL ARRIVAL TO O'G'S PICNIC GOES TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,,,,,
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: puro Unity C.C. baby!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 02:23 PM~17600504
> *HELL YEAH THAT'S HOW WE DO IT IN AZ!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 25 2010, 02:42 PM~17600645
> *al did you see the big ass hole in the back of your seat from the pole?????
> *


jajajajajaja now it matches my convertable top!!!!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17600948
> *:wow: :wow: GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! :naughty: THIS CHIC IS THICKER THAN SNICKER AND I WANNA LICK'ER!!! :boink: :boink:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny shit!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2010, 04:38 PM~17601763
> *:biggrin: OK THIS IS THE LAST PIC  :thumbsup: AND THIS ONE IS FOR YOU BENJAMIN a.k.a. "CABARET KING"!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: HMMMMMM....I BETTER PM IT TO YOU HOMIE   I KNOW YOU WILL LIKE IT!!!  :wow:
> *


daaaaaaammmmmnnnn homie, your right i loved it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@May 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17601859
> *DAM I REMBER THAT
> *


Tower mall huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17603436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IF YOU AIN'T GOT THEM WHEN I GO GET THEM THEN I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU!!!
> ...


hahahahaha i'll help you OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17603484
> *What is love? What is this longing in our hearts for togetherness? Is it not the sweetest flower? Does not this flower of love have the fragrant aroma of fine, fine diamonds? Does not the wind love the dirt? Is not love not unlike the unlikely not it is unlikened to? Are you with someone tonight? Do not question your love. Take your lover by the hand. Release the power within yourself. Your heard me, release the power. Tame the wild cosmos with a whisper. Conquer heaven with one intimate caress. That's right don't be shy. Whip out everything you got and do it in the butt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 12:24 AM~17607078
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  puro Unity C.C. baby!!!!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17606641
> *Hello homies just wanted to let you all know that I was asked to help out for a "SAY NO TO DRUGS" CAR WASH AND SHOW & SHINE that Dukes Car Club & Lowrider Style Car Club are throwing in a couple of months. Don't know to much details but just wanted to let you homies know that they are looking for car clubs to show and to help out it's for a good cause. I don't know if I will be able to make it but I was hoping some of my homies would be out there for me!!! I will post up info when it becomes available to me.. Thanks !!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 12:28 AM~17607113
> *hahahahaha i'll help you OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Cool :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!! :wave: :wave: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mornin o.g.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17604531
> *:wow: WTF????????
> *


I'm telling you, Mikey went Broke Back Mountain :0 :0 

Like I said before....No **** to me :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2010, 09:29 PM~17605448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 12:26 AM~17607094
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  thats funny shit!!!!
> *


Sup Homie, got any news for me??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@May 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17608997
> *
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 11:32 AM~17610687
> *I'm telling you, Mikey went Broke Back Mountain :0  :0
> 
> Like I said before....No **** to me :biggrin:
> *



oh no shit huh,,,,,,,,broke back mountain """"""and just take it all out and do it in the but"""" WTF!!!!!!!

you musta been drinkin coors mikey!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 26 2010, 06:04 AM~17608295
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que onda loco???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 11:35 AM~17610703
> *Sup Homie, got any news for me??
> *


they got there safe and they are in the process on getting done!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17610337
> *GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up OG?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 10:52 AM~17610364
> *mornin o.g.
> *



GOOD AFTERNOON HOMIE!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 11:54 AM~17610850
> *they got there safe and they are in the process on getting done!!!!
> *


woohoo!!!

As much as them dam wheels cost me, they look good though  

Thanks Ben, PM a price on some 13x7 white spokes....

and do you have a set of adapters? Just the adapters....will need some


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17610337
> *GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good morning!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 11:55 AM~17610856
> *whats up OG?
> *



WHAT UP? JUST GOT BACK FROM THE DOC'S THEY SUCK!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17610877
> *Good morning!
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

How much for 13's homie my girl is looking for sum


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 12:26 AM~17607094
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  thats funny shit!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 12:26 AM~17607101
> *daaaaaaammmmmnnnn homie, your right i loved it!!!!
> *


  :biggrin: YEAH THAT CHIC WAS PRETTY THICK  AND THAT "MONKEY" WAS LOOKING FAT AND JUICY!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@May 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17608997
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17611312
> *  :biggrin: YEAH THAT CHIC WAS PRETTY THICK   AND THAT "MONKEY" WAS LOOKING FAT AND JUICY!!!  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



man pm me dat chet already!!!!!1


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17610337
> *GOOD AFTERNOON OG PLAYER! :wave: :wave: HOW ARE YOU TODAY?*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 11:35 AM~17610703
> *Sup Homie, got any news for me??
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP TERMITE! :biggrin: DID YOU WATCH THE GAME LAST NIGHT? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:47 PM~17611375
> *:wave: WHAT UP TERMITE!  :biggrin: DID YOU WATCH THE GAME LAST NIGHT?  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yea, i was up til 3am. Good fucken game


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 11:56 AM~17610872
> *woohoo!!!
> 
> As much as them dam wheels cost me, they look good though
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 13x7 WHITE SPOKES????!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 12:45 PM~17611336
> *man pm me dat chet already!!!!!1
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: PM WILL BE SENT SHORTLY!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 12:49 PM~17611392
> *yea, i was up til 3am. Good fucken game
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: IT WAS RAINING 3 POINTERS FOR A WHILE IN THE 2ND PERIOD!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17611354
> *GOOD AFTERNOON OG PLAYER! :wave:  :wave: HOW ARE YOU TODAY?
> *



HELLO :biggrin: HOW YOU DOING? I AM GOOD DAMN DOCTORS SUCK THOUGH HAVE TO CHANGE MY DOC SOON


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 12:53 PM~17611446
> *HELLO  :biggrin:  HOW YOU DOING? I AM GOOD DAMN DOCTORS SUCK THOUGH HAVE TO CHANGE MY DOC SOON
> *


 :biggrin: I AM COOL! :uh: YEAH SOME OF THESE DOCTORS DO STUFF DIFFERENT THAN OTHERS AND WE ARE THE ONES THAT SUFFER. :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17611312
> *  :biggrin: YEAH THAT CHIC WAS PRETTY THICK   AND THAT "MONKEY" WAS LOOKING FAT AND JUICY!!!  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




dam that monkey looks like it could take on a plantation of platanos!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:58 PM~17611493
> *:biggrin:  I AM COOL! :uh: YEAH SOME OF THESE DOCTORS DO STUFF DIFFERENT THAN OTHERS AND WE ARE THE ONES THAT SUFFER.  :happysad:
> *



helly yeah and some don't know what the fuk they are doing!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 01:00 PM~17611533
> *dam that monkey looks like it could take on a plantation of platanos!!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 01:07 PM~17611618
> *helly yeah and some don't know what the fuk they are doing!!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 11:56 AM~17610872
> *woohoo!!!
> 
> As much as them dam wheels cost me, they look good though
> ...


i'll call you homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17610879
> *WHAT UP? JUST GOT BACK FROM THE DOC'S THEY SUCK!!!
> *


pimp slap them!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17610900
> *How much for 13's homie my girl is looking for sum
> *


i can do new ones for $375 and $200 more with tires......... i got a used set in really good condition with good tires on them right now for $400


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17611312
> *  :biggrin: YEAH THAT CHIC WAS PRETTY THICK   AND THAT "MONKEY" WAS LOOKING FAT AND JUICY!!!  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 01:41 PM~17612033
> *pimp slap them!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit I am gonna go RAMBO ON THEM :machinegun:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2010, 01:42 PM~17612038
> *i can do new ones for $375 and $200 more with tires......... i got a used set in really good condition with good tires on them right now for $400
> *



I JUST TEXT HER I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOMIE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 12:49 PM~17611393
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: 13x7 WHITE SPOKES????!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 02:36 PM~17612581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 01:36 PM~17612581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: ....thanks OG!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 26 2010, 02:42 PM~17612635
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17612859
> *Damn :wow:  ....thanks OG!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU GUYS DIDN'T WANT WIEENIE WEDNESDAYS SO IT'S HUMP DAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 03:53 PM~17613326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RITE BACK AT YA SEXY
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 25 2010, 01:39 AM~17596086
> *Justin throw up some cowgirls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THIS IS FOR YOU JOE ISNT IT YOU THAT LIKE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!!!

I WAS CHOPPIN UP WIT A HOMEGURL EARLIER,,,,,AND I DONT KNOW WHY SHE BROUGHT UP COUNTRY MUSIC!!!!????
BUT I THREW THIS ONE OUT THERE AND THOUGHT U WOULD LIKE!!!!


WE DO!!!!!

RIGHT HOMEGURL!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 02:05 PM~17612288
> *
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 04:05 PM~17613422
> *THIS IS FOR YOU JOE ISNT IT YOU THAT LIKE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!!!
> 
> I WAS CHOPPIN UP WIT A HOMEGURL EARLIER,,,,,AND I DONT KNOW WHY SHE BROUGHT UP COUNTRY MUSIC!!!!????
> ...


Thank you ART loks!!!!!!!!!good song p.s.i listen to everything


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 26 2010, 04:30 PM~17613668
> *Thank you ART loks!!!!!!!!!good song p.s.i listen to everything
> *




YA MET TOO BRO,,,,MUSIC TRANSENDS ALL BOUNDERIES,,,AND IN THSOCIETY TODAY THE LIKES OF MALES OF OUR STATURE ARE MORE LIKE TO ENJOY BLENDS OF ALL TYPES OF JUSTIN STUFF!!!!!LOLOLOL!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 26 2010, 01:05 PM~17612288
> *
> *


Look at you trying to be all sneaky and shit...........


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 26 2010, 03:44 PM~17613756
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up my My Homie


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 04:32 PM~17613684
> *YA MET TOO BRO,,,,MUSIC TRANSENDS ALL BOUNDERIES,,,AND IN THSOCIETY TODAY THE LIKES OF MALES OF OUR STATURE ARE MORE LIKE TO ENJOY BLENDS OF ALL TYPES OF JUSTIN STUFF!!!!!LOLOLOL!
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahha tru that!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 04:32 PM~17613684
> *YA MET TOO BRO,,,,MUSIC TRANSENDS ALL BOUNDERIES,,,AND IN THSOCIETY TODAY THE LIKES OF MALES OF OUR STATURE ARE MORE LIKE TO ENJOY BLENDS OF ALL TYPES OF JUSTIN STUFF!!!!!LOLOLOL!
> *


hey art are you going to make it to the carwash on saturday !!!!!!! the RO"s


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 26 2010, 04:46 PM~17613769
> *What up my My Homie
> *



What up Art Who Don't Give A Fuk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_azgtu0yA8 the homie ASU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 26 2010, 04:43 PM~17613753
> *Look at you trying to be all sneaky and shit...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 04:32 PM~17613684
> *YA MET TOO BRO,,,,MUSIC TRANSENDS ALL BOUNDERIES,,,AND IN THSOCIETY TODAY THE LIKES OF MALES OF OUR STATURE ARE MORE LIKE TO ENJOY BLENDS OF ALL TYPES OF JUSTIN STUFF!!!!!LOLOLOL!
> *



I got ipod so varied it has everything from muddy waters type blues, country to underground hip hop people that some people aint heard of. Speaking of country heres a good one.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7KtF82Q99oI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7KtF82Q99oI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 26 2010, 04:44 PM~17613756
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17612973
> *WELL YOU GUYS DIDN'T WANT WIEENIE WEDNESDAYS SO IT'S HUMP DAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL BIG BEN DOES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 03:54 PM~17613332
> *THIS ONES FOR JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 04:05 PM~17613422
> *THIS IS FOR YOU JOE ISNT IT YOU THAT LIKE COUNTRY MUSIC!!!!!
> 
> I WAS CHOPPIN UP WIT A HOMEGURL EARLIER,,,,,AND I DONT KNOW WHY SHE BROUGHT UP COUNTRY MUSIC!!!!????
> ...


Nice song. You know I dont see why cowboys and country music are seen as caucasion things. I mean the first cowboys where Mexicans and Mariachi aint nothing but country music. Out where I live at the ******* store you can see hispanic ranch workers all the time and in Mexico I saw folks looked like they just crawled out the old west movies.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> hey art are you going to make it to the carwash on saturday !!!!!!! the RO"s
> [/quo
> Why are they hiring??????????
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > hey art are you going to make it to the carwash on saturday !!!!!!! the RO"s
> > [/quo
> > Why are they hiring??????????
> >
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Some old school music

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rcXD-Em4Kk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rcXD-Em4Kk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17614364
> *Nice song. You know I dont see why cowboys and country music are seen as caucasion things. I mean the first cowboys where Mexicans and Mariachi aint nothing but country music.  Out where I live at the ******* store you can see hispanic ranch workers all the time and in Mexico I saw folks looked like they just crawled out the old west movies.
> *


They was crawling across the frontera holmes!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oN86d0CdgHQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oN86d0CdgHQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b8vtYBbhINM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b8vtYBbhINM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4SSSKanGlIs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4SSSKanGlIs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17614507
> *They was crawling across the frontera holmes!
> *



LOL Yeah maybe they just dressed in that gear so if spotted people will just think they where some cowboys whos horses had escaped out in the dessert. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 06:09 PM~17614464
> *:biggrin: Don't froget you're cowboy boots homie!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OGPLAYER what about his chaps and a thong lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > hey art are you going to make it to the carwash on saturday !!!!!!! the RO"s
> > [/quo
> > Why are they hiring??????????
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17614942
> *OGPLAYER what about his chaps and a thong lol!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2010, 08:42 PM~17616328
> *uffin: uffin: :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 07:32 PM~17615415
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 26 2010, 04:44 PM~17613756
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@May 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17613788
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

mmunchies2, OGPLAYER, auggie_97tc, BLVD66

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 02:36 PM~17612581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 26 2010, 08:48 PM~17616400
> *mmunchies2, OGPLAYER, auggie_97tc, BLVD66
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



What up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17614942
> *OGPLAYER what about his chaps and a thong lol!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


No more thongs.........the rinestpnes leave me chapped.(No ****)


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17616541
> *What up homie? :biggrin:
> *


nothin much OG just here playing catch up in AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17616604
> *nothin much OG just here playing catch up in AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17616604
> *nothin much OG just here playing catch up in AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *



That's cool me just watching movies my damn satellite went out :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2010, 08:59 PM~17616558
> *No more thongs.........the rinestpnes leave me chapped.(No ****)
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Found a few pic's for tomorrow but I am gonna post them now so you don't have to wait till midnight when ben gets on!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+May 26 2010, 11:32 AM~17610687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WAS COORS LIGHT THERE! I DONT KNOW WERE THE FUCK IT CAME FROM. BUT IT WAS HANDLED AFTER WE RAN OUT OF BUDLIGHT!


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17614107
> *What up Art Who Don't Give A Fuk!!! :biggrin:
> *


'sup OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17617705
> *'sup OG
> *


Chillin' hope your week is going good so far!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@May 26 2010, 09:44 PM~17617179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is where Big Ben be hiding at!!! :biggrin: :x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Stopping by to say q-vo to all the az homies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 01:56 PM~17612200
> *shit I am gonna go RAMBO ON THEM  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 01:57 PM~17612208
> *I JUST TEXT HER I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOMIE
> *


ok thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2010, 05:43 PM~17614219
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats sup homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 26 2010, 05:46 PM~17614243
> *WELL BIG BEN DOES!!! :biggrin:
> *


big ben does know you like winnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 26 2010, 09:24 PM~17616890
> *Found a few pic's for tomorrow but I am gonna post them now so you don't have to wait till midnight when ben gets on!!!
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaammmmmmnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 12:54 AM~17618725
> *whats sup homie???
> *


 :biggrin: Chillin... bout to leave from work... one more hour


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 27 2010, 12:26 AM~17618939
> *:biggrin: Chillin... bout to leave from work... one more hour
> *


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pictures Ben ima have to finish checking them out tomorrow cuz I'm sleppy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@May 27 2010, 12:28 AM~17618948
> *Great pictures Ben ima have to finish checking them out tomorrow cuz I'm sleppy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

remember this one????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> NOW THATS THICK ASS THURSDAY RIGHT THERE!!!!
> THANKS BEN! :biggrin:  :0 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of the work getting done on the Sebring.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 12:20 AM~17618906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 07:49 AM~17620381
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Mikey :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for pics Ben!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 09:54 AM~17620892
> *Thanks for pics Ben!!
> *



x83 :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 26 2010, 09:42 PM~17617157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WHEN THE MIDNIGHT SHOWING OF THE LIVE BROKEEBACK MOUNTAIN STARTED!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 12:44 AM~17619031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 12:44 AM~17619031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 12:58 AM~17619081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: VERY NICE *ASS PICS* YOU POSTED TODAY BEN!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:  THIS ONE IS MY FAVORITE!!! :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+May 27 2010, 10:51 AM~17621865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: THAT PIC MUST HAVE GOTTEN YOU ALL HOT AND BOTHERED CUZ YOU QUOTED IT TWICE!!! :biggrin: PINCHE J2theCOCHINO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHOOP THAT LAKERS ASS!!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :x: :x: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2010, 12:00 PM~17622454
> *  WHOOP THAT LAKERS ASS!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: :x: :x: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:
> *


x2981574


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 27 2010, 10:36 AM~17621754
> *THE WHEN THE MIDNIGHT SHOWING OF THE LIVE BROKEEBACK MOUNTAIN STARTED!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WTF?????


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 12:37 PM~17622812
> *WTF?????
> *


dont be drinkin thats coors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rocky mountain pee pee water!!! :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2010, 06:50 AM~17619956
> *Some of the work getting done on the Sebring.
> 
> 
> ...


Kelly does some nice work!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 27 2010, 01:04 PM~17623034
> *dont be drinkin thats coors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> rocky mountain pee pee water!!! :wow:
> *


BUT THE MOUNTAIN TURNS BLUE TO LET YOU KNOW ITS COLD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2010, 12:00 PM~17622454
> *  WHOOP THAT LAKERS ASS!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: :x: :x: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17623257
> *BUT THE MOUNTAIN TURNS BLUE TO LET YOU KNOW ITS COLD!
> *


lolololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u crazy mike!!!!

ya i drink any type of beer! im a beer junkie!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 27 2010, 01:37 PM~17623290
> *lolololol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u crazy mike!!!!
> ...


What bout the beast, Old Milwaukee Best. :uh: . I quit drinking years ago but that shit used to be really cheap at like 6 bucks a case. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17623257
> *BUT THE MOUNTAIN TURNS BLUE TO LET YOU KNOW ITS COLD!
> *



:wow: :wow: HEY MIKEY!! :biggrin: JUS DRINK CORONAS AND EVERYTHING WILL BE AIIIIIGHT!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@May 27 2010, 01:02 PM~17623018
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 01:44 PM~17623318
> *What bout the beast, Old Milwaukee Best.  :uh: . I quit drinking years ago but that shit used to be really cheap at like 6 bucks a case.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2010, 01:48 PM~17623369
> *:uh: :barf: :barf: :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: It better though than wild irish rose, nightrain, cysco and md 20/20 though :roflmao: :roflmao:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KmXQO052IQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KmXQO052IQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 01:44 PM~17623318
> *What bout the beast, Old Milwaukee Best.  :uh: . I quit drinking years ago but that shit used to be really cheap at like 6 bucks a case.  :biggrin:
> *


ya that stuff is the ex-lax of beers!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's up everybody! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2010, 11:54 AM~17622394
> *:scrutinize: THAT PIC MUST HAVE GOTTEN YOU ALL HOT AND BOTHERED CUZ YOU QUOTED IT TWICE!!!  :biggrin: PINCHE J2theCOCHINO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


yup, Genevieve Jolie is fine as fuck!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2010, 12:00 PM~17622454
> *  WHOOP THAT LAKERS ASS!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: :x: :x: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83+May 27 2010, 01:02 PM~17623018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 27 2010, 01:37 PM~17623290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM NOT BEERIST! IM AN EQUAL OPPERTUNITY DRINKER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+May 27 2010, 02:02 PM~17623529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIES?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> WHATS UP HOMIES?
> 
> 
> " MIKE ! " YOUR MONTE CARLO IS UP FOR SALE , I THINK THE GUY
> WANTS $ 7,500 ???.... I SEE THE CAR ON 47TH AVE & HOLLY. :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > WHATS UP HOMIES?
> > " MIKE ! " YOUR MONTE CARLO IS UP FOR SALE , I THINK THE GUY
> > WANTS $ 7,500 ???.... I SEE THE CAR ON 47TH AVE & HOLLY. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 03:16 PM~17624361
> *WHATS UP HOMIES?
> *


wheres the beer at? :biggrin:


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17623529
> *What's up everybody! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Lucky how you been???


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 27 2010, 02:02 PM~17623529
> *What's up everybody! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Wat up chuck


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 03:57 PM~17624890
> *wheres the beer at? :biggrin:
> *


IN THE FRIDGE AT THE PAD! READY FOR THE SUNS GAME! WHAT CRACKIN'?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 27 2010, 04:25 PM~17625226
> *Wat up chuck
> *


THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 04:31 PM~17625306
> *IN THE FRIDGE AT THE PAD! READY FOR THE SUNS GAME! WHAT CRACKIN'?
> *


just getting out of work to do the same


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 04:32 PM~17625316
> *THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!
> *


Naw homie, that would be Art Buck  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ who's taking the low low out this week for the march agains SB1070


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 04:58 PM~17625646
> *What's up AZ who's taking the low low out this week for the march agains SB1070
> *


Sup Gato.....don't know about us


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

ANYBODY GOING TUBING DOWN THE SALT RIVER THIS WEEKEND !!!!!!!!!!!TITS,BEER AND MORE TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MIGHT HAVE FLASHBACK OF CROSSING A RIVER!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 04:58 PM~17625646
> *What's up AZ who's taking the low low out this week for the march agains SB1070
> *


stay out of the politics with the low lows!! I think its going to work to the laws advantage to start fu--ing with you!!! just my opinion!! With all the good things the clubs are doing for the good will be thrown out the window if something went down and low lows were there!! Just my opinion Gato!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 05:03 PM~17625721
> *Sup Gato.....don't know about us
> *


Orale homie will be nice to have some low lows there we going to have scort like in the funerals will be a nice cruzing for our raza


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:26 PM~17625974
> *Orale homie will be nice to have some low lows there we going to have scort like in the funerals will be a nice cruzing for our raza
> *


yea that would be nice but the whole sb1070 is a messed up thing!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 27 2010, 05:25 PM~17625969
> *stay out of the politics with the low lows!! I think its going to work to the laws advantage to start fu--ing with you!!! just my opinion!! With all the good things the clubs are doing for the good will be thrown out the window if something went down and low lows were there!! Just my opinion Gato!
> *


I won't stay out if you want to go head. We having police scort for the cruzing and out dutty watching our cars and If something go down I will always have my gente back


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up luis


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17626055
> *I won't stay out if you want to go head. We having police scort for the cruzing and out dutty watching our cars and If something go down I will always have my gente back
> *


Just be safe Homie!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17626070
> *What's up luis
> *


q onda chaparron bonaparte


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 04:58 PM~17625646
> *What's up AZ who's taking the low low out this week for the march agains SB1070
> *


yo mero el paisa de la nI haha ill try homito :biggrin: y si me llevan tu pagas el coyote tuyo y mio


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17626055
> *I won't stay out if you want to go head. We having police scort for the cruzing and out dutty watching our cars and If something go down I will always have my gente back
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 27 2010, 05:36 PM~17626107
> *q onda chaparron bonaparte
> *


Ke rollo wey


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:43 PM~17626201
> *Ke rollo wey
> *


TIRANDO GUEVA ESPERANDO A VER COMO VAN A PERDER LOS SUNS


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

need to repaint my lincon any body nows some one good and cheep in mesa?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@May 27 2010, 06:24 PM~17626586
> *need to repaint my lincon  any body nows some one good and cheep in mesa?
> *


NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS RAY, AND BUGZ DOES THE PINSTRIPPING THERE, CALL RAY 480-283-3411!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17625969
> *stay out of the politics with the low lows!! I think its going to work to the laws advantage to start fu--ing with you!!! just my opinion!! With all the good things the clubs are doing for the good will be thrown out the window if something went down and low lows were there!! Just my opinion Gato!
> *


LMAO.. little do u know we already get fucked with bro. The Phoenix Chapter was asked so we'll be there to support the raza and if other clubs don't it's all good.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:58 PM~17625646
> *What's up AZ who's taking the low low out this week for the march agains SB1070
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 27 2010, 07:23 PM~17627133
> *
> *


Ke tranza roger


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 08:33 PM~17627248
> *Ke tranza roger
> *


WHATS UP GATO :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 27 2010, 07:16 PM~17627059
> *LMAO.. little do u know we already get fucked with bro. The Phoenix Chapter was asked  so we'll be there to support the raza and if other clubs don't it's all good.
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17627296
> *WHATS UP GATO :wave:
> *


Aki nomas a home watching the game


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 08:41 PM~17627346
> *Aki nomas a home watching the game
> *


 :x: Go Suns. i'll call u when i get back in town tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 27 2010, 07:54 PM~17627507
> *:x: Go Suns.  i'll call u when i get back in town tomorrow afternoon.
> *


Orale wey we need to find a spot to get togheter b4 we ride to indian steel park


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 03:32 PM~17625316
> *THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!
> *


.......... :uh: using my line huh??it's cool 'cause I AM Art Buck and I don't give a FUCK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 03:49 PM~17625528
> *Naw homie, that would be Art Buck   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 27 2010, 01:28 PM~17623227
> *Kelly does some nice work!!!
> *


480 219 7610 Kelly
Level Ten


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjsqQvTooNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cjsqQvTooNc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l2O-JOXG_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2l2O-JOXG_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBfjU3_XOaA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBfjU3_XOaA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 07:33 PM~17627248
> *Ke tranza roger
> *


k pachuca mi gato


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 09:02 PM~17628087
> * <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBfjU3_XOaA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBfjU3_XOaA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


RUN FOREST!!!!!!!!!!!RUN FOREST!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SONG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17628054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
NOT MY HERO...................f.t.p.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 04:32 PM~17625316
> *THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!
> *



WTF


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> .......... :uh: using my line huh??it's cool 'cause I AM Art Buck and I don't give a FUCK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/quote
> what's up Art thanks for the comfirm on Facebook!!!!!!!!!homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17628128
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> NOT MY HERO...................f.t.p.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17628054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VucczIg98Gw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VucczIg98Gw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:08 PM~17628153
> *lmao!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol u know me homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

For the Southern People

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a-jeCx-G9w0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a-jeCx-G9w0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17628054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :rant: :rant: :rant: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17628116
> *RUN FOREST!!!!!!!!!!!RUN FOREST!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD SONG!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL Heres good one from that movie.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bZP0pzDRtQw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bZP0pzDRtQw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This is to listen to while watching Maestro Bens torta fest  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-5EmnQp3V48&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-5EmnQp3V48&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIdk0RL5bP8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIdk0RL5bP8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17628054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXmhyc_QynE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXmhyc_QynE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2010, 06:50 AM~17619956
> *Some of the work getting done on the Sebring.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FIRME ESE....IMMA HAVE TO ADD SUM 6X9s TO MAKE MY SHIT LOUD LIKE URS!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 09:16 PM~17628228
> *LOL Heres good one from that movie.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bZP0pzDRtQw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bZP0pzDRtQw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


very good song it make you almost want to cry!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 27 2010, 09:34 PM~17628404
> *THATS FIRME ESE....IMMA HAVE TO ADD SUM 6X9s TO MAKE MY SHIT LOUD LIKE URS!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17628409
> *very good song it make you almost want to cry!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Here a video for you.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8fR4lOjXx_4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8fR4lOjXx_4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17628409
> *very good song it make you almost want to cry!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


hey are they related ricky springfield!!!!!!!!!!!!!hey justin put on a ricky springfield song I wish I had jesse girl please homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 09:42 PM~17628473
> *Here a video for you.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8fR4lOjXx_4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8fR4lOjXx_4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


thank justin kick ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UFC 114 THIS WEEKEND GO RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:43 PM~17628484
> *hey are they related ricky springfield!!!!!!!!!!!!!hey justin put on a ricky springfield song I wish I had jesse girl please homie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Here you go.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2T7wKdQsTo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2T7wKdQsTo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17628624
> *Here you go.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2T7wKdQsTo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u2T7wKdQsTo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


THANK JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LUNA YOU MEMBER THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMN.... THE OG AZ SIDE IS LOOKING ALOT LIKE OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:  WTF?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17628770
> *DAMN.... THE OG AZ SIDE IS LOOKING ALOT LIKE OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:   WTF?
> *


 OK SORRY AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17628770
> *DAMN.... THE OG AZ SIDE IS LOOKING ALOT LIKE OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:   WTF?
> *


Sorry Mr. Luna, it all started with political talk and a protest song.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:10 PM~17628814
> *OK SORRY AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BRO, WOULD TITO WANT THIS SHIT???? lol!!!! :biggrin:






J/K HOMEY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 01:00 AM~17619088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 27 2010, 09:11 PM~17628827
> *Sorry Mr. Luna, it all started with political talk and a protest song.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD J, I JUST WANT ANOTHER BEER BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17628770
> *DAMN.... THE OG AZ SIDE IS LOOKING ALOT LIKE OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:   WTF?
> *


then you reply more, rather than just reading shit!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:13 PM~17628851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BRING MY TITAN BY. I WANT YOU TO WAX ON WAX OFF MY RIDE HOMEY!!!
:cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 06:33 AM~17619865
> *
> 
> NOW THATS THICK ASS THURSDAY RIGHT THERE!!!!
> ...


yup yup!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 09:19 PM~17628925
> *then you reply more, rather than just reading shit!!!!
> *


OK..... MR. POST PUSSY ALL NIGHT LONG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 08:54 AM~17620892
> *Thanks for pics Ben!!
> *


no problem homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 27 2010, 09:45 AM~17621393
> *x83  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2010, 11:52 AM~17622366
> *:biggrin: VERY NICE ASS PICS YOU POSTED TODAY BEN!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:   THIS ONE IS MY FAVORITE!!!  :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 09:20 PM~17628937
> *I WILL BRING MY TITAN BY. I WANT YOU TO WAX ON WAX OFF MY RIDE HOMEY!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


SHIT, I DIDNT SAY NO ****!!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17628944
> *OK..... MR. POST PUSSY ALL NIGHT LONG!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK..... MR. I WISH BEN WOULD POST WINNIE ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels, Justin-Az, tyrone_rolls_a_85, PHXROJOE



SUP PUTOS?!!!!!!!! :biggrin: SUNS LOST. I AM BUZZED!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 27 2010, 09:06 PM~17628768
> *THANK JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LUNA YOU MEMBER THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA I WAS LIKE IN 4TH GRADE!!  HATED IT! WHY YOU GATTA BRING IT BACK ?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 27 2010, 02:02 PM~17623529
> *What's up everybody! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats sup homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 09:23 PM~17628969
> *OK..... MR. I WISH BEN WOULD POST WINNIE ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OF PICS OF WEENIES IN BIG BENS MOUTH LIKE ALWAYS!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 02:04 PM~17623543
> *yup, Genevieve Jolie is fine as fuck!
> *


:yes:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17628937
> *I WILL BRING MY TITAN BY. I WANT YOU TO WAX ON WAX OFF MY RIDE HOMEY!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


you got it Mister Luna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17626055
> *I won't stay out if you want to go head. We having police scort for the cruzing and out dutty watching our cars and If something go down I will always have my gente back
> *


hey gato what is a police scort?????? :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BEN WHAT UP BRO?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 09:26 PM~17629004
> *hey gato what is a police scort?????? :uh:
> *


WHY YOU GATTA DOG OUT GATO ON HIS GRAMMAR?? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LUNA AND JOE SITTING IN A TREE..... W. A. X. I. N. G.!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


MAAAAASSSSS PUUUUUUUTTTTTOOOOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17628923
> *ITS ALL GOOD J, I JUST WANT ANOTHER BEER BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17629023
> *WHY YOU GATTA DOG OUT GATO ON HIS GRAMMAR?? :angry:
> *


I JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT A POLICE SCORT IS?????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@May 27 2010, 07:16 PM~17627059
> *LMAO.. little do u know we already get fucked with bro. The Phoenix Chapter was asked  so we'll be there to support the raza and if other clubs don't it's all good.
> *


yeah thats true, i wish i had a car to go cruising in!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 27 2010, 08:06 PM~17627617
> *Orale wey we need to find a spot to get togheter b4 we ride to indian steel park
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2010, 08:46 PM~17627925
> *CLUBS UNITED!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn hector i had to rub my eyes after seeing those pics homie, clean that lense!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

SUNS FANS SURE ARE QUIET TONIGHT???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 27 2010, 09:34 PM~17628404
> *THATS FIRME ESE....IMMA HAVE TO ADD SUM 6X9s TO MAKE MY SHIT LOUD LIKE URS!
> *


looks tight huh!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 27 2010, 10:32 PM~17629063
> *SUNS FANS SURE ARE QUIET TONIGHT???
> *


*<span style=\'colorurple\'>PHOENIX SUNS ALL THE WAY BABY , WIN OR LOOSE!!!!!!!!! *</span>
ITS COOL HOMIE, THE SUNS PLAYED A BAD GAME TODAY AND STILL ONLY LOST BY 2 POINTS!!! 

IMAGINE IF THEY PLAYED HOW THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO, SHHHHHHHHIIIIIEEEETTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

YOUR SUNS BEAT UP ON MY SPURS BUT WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 27 2010, 10:38 PM~17629133
> *YOUR SUNS BEAT UP ON MY SPURS BUT WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN THAY REALLY DID PLAY BETTER THAN LAST YEAR AGAINST THE SPURS HUH!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HAD TO CHANGE MY AVATAR!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+May 27 2010, 04:58 PM~17625646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, this will be a moment in history when people can say "I was there"

I commend you guys   

Much respect


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2010, 08:46 PM~17627925
> *CLUBS UNITED!!! :biggrin:
> *


Homie, what mega pixel camera are you using (if any :biggrin: ) just that your pics are always fuzzy....I've been drinking but dam, I know I aint that fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17628128
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> NOT MY HERO...................f.t.p.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea!! FTP!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 27 2010, 09:34 PM~17628404
> *THATS FIRME ESE....IMMA HAVE TO ADD SUM 6X9s TO MAKE MY SHIT LOUD LIKE URS!
> *


your too funny Mike :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17628770
> *DAMN.... THE OG AZ SIDE IS LOOKING ALOT LIKE OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:   WTF?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17628937
> *I WILL BRING MY TITAN BY. I WANT YOU TO WAX ON WAX OFF MY RIDE HOMEY!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:24 PM~17628985
> *YA I WAS LIKE IN 4TH GRADE!!  HATED IT! WHY YOU GATTA BRING IT BACK ?
> *


quit lying, you were in your early 30's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17629226
> *HAD TO CHANGE MY AVATAR!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, compita

Sup Homie!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:28 PM~17629569
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: azmobn06, compita
> 
> ...


'sup ready for tomorrow or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 27 2010, 11:47 PM~17629672
> *'sup ready for tomorrow or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


always listo for the pisto :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 27 2010, 11:47 PM~17629672
> *'sup ready for tomorrow or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:21 PM~17629507
> *****!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:48 PM~17629679
> *always listo for the pisto :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YO ESTOY LISTO  PERO CON NO PISTO!!! :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17629101
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>PHOENIX SUNS ALL THE WAY BABY , WIN OR LOOSE!!!!!!!!! </span>
> ITS COOL HOMIE, THE SUNS PLAYED A BAD GAME TODAY AND STILL ONLY LOST BY 2 POINTS!!!
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE 100%!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: LIKE I SAID  SUNS IN 7!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17628128
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> NOT MY HERO...................f.t.p.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: X1,000,000!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:15 PM~17629450
> *Honestly, this will be a moment in history when people can say "I was there"
> 
> I commend you guys
> ...


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 27 2010, 11:47 PM~17629672
> *'sup ready for tomorrow or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on tomorrow???????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda luis


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:03 AM~17629776
> *que onda luis
> *


q honda


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:06 AM~17629797
> *q honda
> *


que aces homie???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17629226
> *HAD TO CHANGE MY AVATAR!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:00 AM~17629754
> *whats going on tomorrow???????
> *



:dunno: :dunno:






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:06 AM~17629805
> *que aces homie???
> *


nada checkn the az side before I go mimis :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 27 2010, 10:32 PM~17629063
> *SUNS FANS SURE ARE QUIET TONIGHT???
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:07 AM~17629808
> *me too
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ay ay ay ayyyyyyyyyyy pinches suns no lloren lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:07 AM~17629808
> *me too
> *



:uh: THAT IS AN UNCOOL AVATAR HOMIE!!! :biggrin: I SAW YOUR RANFLA ON CRAIGSLIST!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:08 AM~17629813
> *nada checkn the az side before I go mimis :wow:
> *


do you work tomorrow dog???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:09 AM~17629823
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:10 AM~17629824
> *ay ay ay ayyyyyyyyyyy pinches suns no lloren lol
> *


tu y los pichis babosos del los lakers nos pueden lamber los guevos a mi y al mando!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:10 AM~17629828
> *do you work tomorrow dog???
> *


simon en 4 horas :0 I should go mims now


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:12 AM~17629843
> *simon en 4 horas :0 I should go mims now
> *


ya vete a la chingada, digo, a dormir!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:12 AM~17629841
> *tu y los pichis babosos del los lakers nos pueden lamber los guevos a mi y al mando!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmmmmmhhh de aqui a que te los allen amanecio Y mandito ya se durmio hay que saber perder mi compa :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:12 AM~17629843
> *simon en 4 horas :0 I should go mims now
> *


:scrutinize: ARE YOU SURE YOU ARE GOING TO SLEEP OR IS YOUR LADY :twak: :twak: TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:13 AM~17629854
> *:scrutinize: ARE YOU SURE YOU ARE GOING TO SLEEP OR IS YOUR LADY :twak: :twak: TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ni que me dijeran mando69, aca de este lado si trabajamos senor


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:13 AM~17629852
> *mmmmmmmmhhh de aqui a que te los allen amanecio Y mandito ya se durmio hay que saber perder mi compa  :0
> *



:nono: :nono: I AM STILL HERE GUEY!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:13 AM~17629850
> *ya vete a la chingada, digo, a dormir!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 YOU TELL'EM AY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:13 AM~17629852
> *mmmmmmmmhhh de aqui a que te los allen amanecio Y mandito ya se durmio hay que saber perder mi compa  :0
> *


asi te voy a decir compa cuando los suns le ganen a los l.a. fakers the next two games!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:15 AM~17629861
> *ni que me dijeran mando69, aca de este lado si trabajamos senor
> *



:biggrin: ANDA BRAVO EL GALLO ESTE NOCHE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:16 AM~17629873
> *asi te voy a decir compa cuando los suns le ganen a los l.a. fakers the next two games!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


koo my avatar fixed


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:15 AM~17629861
> *ni que me dijeran mando69, aca de este lado si trabajamos senor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oye loco, no se vale decir malas palabras aqui guey eh!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:10 AM~17629825
> *:uh: THAT IS AN UNCOOL AVATAR HOMIE!!!  :biggrin: I SAW YOUR RANFLA ON CRAIGSLIST!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wich one the monte or the cutty


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:17 AM~17629878
> *:biggrin: ANDA BRAVO EL GALLO ESTE NOCHE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:17 AM~17629880
> *koo my avatar fixed
> *



metete ese avatar al culo guey!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:17 AM~17629885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oye loco, no se vale decir malas palabras aqui guey eh!!!!
> *


si nomas dije trabajo pinche renacuajo. oye ben ya me dijeron por que te dicen queso, 




que por no desperdiciar la leche.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:17 AM~17629880
> *koo my avatar fixed
> *



:uh: NOPE EVEN WORSE!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:15 AM~17629864
> *:nono: :nono: I AM STILL HERE GUEY!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


pos ya duermete


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:18 AM~17629889
> *wich one the monte or the cutty
> *


THE MONTE CARLO :biggrin: IT LOOKS REALLY NICE!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:21 AM~17629909
> *pos ya duermete
> *



:angry: NI QUE FUERAS MI VIEJA GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17629905
> *:uh: NOPE EVEN WORSE!!! :barf: :barf:
> *


la verdad duele sana sana culito de rana. :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17629903
> *si nomas dije trabajo pinche renacuajo. oye ben ya me dijeron por que te dicen queso,
> que por no desperdiciar la leche.
> *


i got your leche de mipalo right here a-hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:22 AM~17629914
> *:angry: NI QUE FUERAS MI VIEJA GUEY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:22 AM~17629915
> *la verdad duele sana sana culito de rana. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:23 AM~17629919
> *i got your leche de mipalo right here a-hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ay aguardala en el a Hole pa que no se enfrie BABOSO :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:21 AM~17629910
> *THE MONTE CARLO  :biggrin: IT LOOKS REALLY NICE!!  :wow:
> *


thnx I just wana start on my 73 homeboy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:24 AM~17629928
> *ay aguardala en el a Hole pa que no se enfrie BABOSO :angry:
> *


y se que te gusta bien calientita pinchi cara de serote espantado!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:25 AM~17629929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats it you fired oso won't like you anymore thats is ahora me debes $100 mas que lo que me debias por estupit


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:25 AM~17629934
> *thnx I just wana start on my 73 homeboy
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:26 AM~17629936
> *y se que te gusta bien calientita pinchi cara de serote espantado!!!!
> *


me paresco a ti o que chingado


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:27 AM~17629939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok mimis time now :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:29 AM~17629952
> *ok mimis time now :thumbsup:  :boink:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ME TOO!!!! :420: :420: AL RATO HOMIES!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:27 AM~17629938
> *thats it you fired oso won't like you anymore thats is ahora me debes $100 mas que lo que me debias por estupit
> *


yo no voy a pagarte mas por eso culo apestoso aguado, ya ni aprieta!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:27 AM~17629939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt resist could you?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+May 28 2010, 12:29 AM~17629952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jacketa time, you nasty mofos


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:30 AM~17629960
> *yo no voy a pagarte mas por eso culo  apestoso aguado, ya ni aprieta!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pos pal chilito que tienes :0 todo va a estar aguado pequenito


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:32 AM~17629971
> *pos pal chilito que tienes  :0 todo va a estar aguado pequenito
> *


pero bien que no te lo quirese sacar de la boca estupido!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:32 AM~17629969
> *jacketa time, you nasty mofos
> *


sobres the baby makin :biggrin: later homies y tu tambien gordo


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:33 AM~17629977
> *pero bien que no te lo quirese sacar de la boca estupido!!!!
> *


esque traia carne entre los dientes y el palillo estava muy grueso thnx buddy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:33 AM~17629978
> *sobres the baby makin  :biggrin:  later homies y tu tambien gordo
> *


dime gordo otra vez y te voy a meter la verga!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:35 AM~17629987
> *dime gordo otra vez y te voy a meter la verga!!!!!!
> *


gordo gordo gordo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:34 AM~17629986
> *esque traia carne entre los dientes y el palillo estava muy grueso thnx buddy
> *


ya vez, y luego te nojas cuando no te lo doy!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:36 AM~17629988
> *gordo gordo gordo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:37 AM~17629993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


pinche mamon te gusta pinche gordo joto good nite buddy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:46 AM~17630032
> *pinche mamon te gusta pinche gordo joto good nite buddy
> *


orale pues guey


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:47 AM~17630034
> *orale pues guey
> *


 :sprint: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 12:48 AM~17630040
> *:sprint:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


peace


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17628770
> *DAMN.... THE OG AZ SIDE IS LOOKING ALOT LIKE OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:   WTF?
> *


NO SHIT ALOT OF DUM SHIT POSTED


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 28 2010, 01:25 AM~17629929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: Except the cochinas... :naughty:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@May 28 2010, 03:30 AM~17630419
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Damn that's a long signature :wow: 


Vampire shift too homie? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:15 PM~17629450
> *Honestly, this will be a moment in history when people can say "I was there"
> 
> I commend you guys
> ...


Simon dawg you can be part of this :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17629047
> *yeah thats true, i wish i had a car to go cruising in!!!!
> *


You know you can always ask Ernesto for one of his ridez


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:18 PM~17629479
> *your too funny Mike :biggrin:
> *


He can't help it. I still luv him NO ****!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## IAMTHASTREETZ.COM (May 25, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that was alot of reading from this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 01:02 AM~17630117
> *peace
> *


PEACE TO MY MOTHA FUCKEN 9!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+May 28 2010, 09:34 AM~17632215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 28 2010, 01:35 AM~17630259
> *Damn... I'm going for the suns... but you didn't have to burn that hat... that was a nice hat...  I got a blue one just like that :tears:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


i'll burn that one too!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@May 28 2010, 02:30 AM~17630419
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


no disrespect, but who are you homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 28 2010, 06:15 AM~17630945
> *You know you can always ask Ernesto for one of his ridez
> *


he said no!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17632265
> *dam that was alot of reading from this morning! :biggrin:
> *


all bullshit huh!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17632709
> *i'll burn that one too!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ben u fuckin crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 10:34 AM~17632730
> *all bullshit huh!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


seems like after midnite,,,the o.g. azside turns into EL LADO -AZ OG,,,,,,, :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17632890
> *seems like after midnite,,,the o.g. azside turns into EL LADO -AZ OG,,,,,,, :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i see you MR. DRAGON BALLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU????????????????????????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*$500. * *PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708*

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 10:34 AM~17632730
> *all bullshit huh!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2010, 03:32 PM~17625316
> *THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NO .....I DRIVE A TRUCK AND I LOVE TO FUCK!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 10:51 AM~17632857
> *
> $500.  PLEASE P/M ME IF YOUR INTERESTED OR CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 OR 128*752*708
> 
> ...


como chingas pinche gordo ya regalamelos


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

go lakers!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 11:06 AM~17632965
> *i see you MR. DRAGON BALLS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU????????????????????????????
> *


get em ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 28 2010, 11:25 AM~17633153
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NO .....I DRIVE A TRUCK AND I LOVE TO FUCK!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 11:30 AM~17633194
> *como chingas pinche gordo ya regalamelos
> *


negative!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17633220
> *go lakers!!!!!!
> *


you better take that back homie!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17633372
> *get em ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pinchi guevos de dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17633220
> *go lakers!!!!!!
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 28 2010, 12:10 PM~17633516
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


go home!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@May 28 2010, 02:30 AM~17630419
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


That sig sounds like my homie A bomb


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:27 AM~17629939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i m feelin lil hungry yum yum that looks gud :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 12:31 AM~17629965
> *couldnt resist could you?????
> *



:biggrin: :naughty: NOPE!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 28 2010, 01:36 PM~17634257
> *i  m feelin lil hungry yum yum that looks gud  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP BRO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 28 2010, 09:34 AM~17632215
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17632265
> *dam that was alot of reading from this morning! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 'SUP MR. T!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17632293
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKE :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

looking for a driver side upper a arm for a 84' regal or g body. anyone got one hit me up


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 01:48 PM~17634355
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP BRO!  :wave:
> *


what up homie :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 12:27 AM~17629939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ORALE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+May 28 2010, 09:49 AM~17632354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA? :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 11:16 PM~17629460
> *Homie, what mega pixel camera are you using (if any :biggrin: ) just that your pics are always fuzzy....I've been drinking but dam, I know I aint that fucked up :biggrin:
> *


DRINK SOME MORE AND THEY WILL CLEAR UP!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 03:17 PM~17635015
> *DRINK SOME MORE AND THEY WILL CLEAR UP!!!
> *


EVERYTHING IS CLEAR TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2010, 08:46 PM~17627925
> *UNITED!!!</span></span> :biggrin:
> *



Hector, you owe UNITED car club like 15,000 beers already! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 27 2010, 10:26 PM~17628993
> *OF PICS OF WEENIES IN BIG BENS MOUTH LIKE ALWAYS!! :0
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 28 2010, 03:18 PM~17635025
> *EVERYTHING IS CLEAR TO ME :biggrin:
> *


is this clear.........................


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 03:37 PM~17635180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 03:38 PM~17635194
> *is this clear.........................
> 
> 
> ...


  :barf: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

my new screen saver


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17635269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK HER POCKETS :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17635277
> *CHECK HER POCKETS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUSTED


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17635449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUSTED
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 10:33 AM~17632722
> *he said no!!!
> *


Ftp then


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@May 28 2010, 01:36 PM~17634257
> *i  m feelin lil hungry yum yum that looks gud  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yes it does!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 03:37 PM~17635180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, you backing up your great great great grandpa????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 04:23 PM~17635546
> *oh yeah, you backing up your great great great grandpa????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS ON THE AGENDA BEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 28 2010, 04:27 PM~17635573
> *WHATS ON THE AGENDA BEN?
> *


well, let me check my palm pilot!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 28 2010, 04:27 PM~17635573
> *WHATS ON THE AGENDA BEN?
> *


not a damn thing!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+May 28 2010, 04:27 PM~17635573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17635593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DUDE GOTS HIS SHIT TOGTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 04:28 PM~17635584
> *not a damn thing!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U MUST HAVE A LOW BATTERY!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

R.I.P. GARY COLMAN PINCHE ARNOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!P.S HE DIE BROKE??????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17635593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17635605
> *U MUST HAVE A LOW BATTERY!
> *


why do you say that???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 28 2010, 04:42 PM~17635682
> *R.I.P. GARY COLMAN PINCHE ARNOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!P.S HE DIE BROKE??????
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS??? :angry:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 04:49 PM~17635737
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Que rollo compa ben


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 04:50 PM~17635747
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS??? :angry:
> *


LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!good one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST FINISHED UP PART ONE OF O.G. SUNDAY!!!!! 
SORRY TAKING SO LONG BUT I GOT NEW SOFTWARE!
 

HOPEFULLY PUT UP TONITE !!!!BUT MY VISION IS BLURRY!!!!!

HEADED TO DA SHOP TO CLEAR IT UP!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 28 2010, 05:14 PM~17635893
> *JUST FINISHED UP PART ONE OF O.G. SUNDAY!!!!!
> SORRY TAKING SO LONG BUT I GOT NEW SOFTWARE!
> 
> ...











with the new software!!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k see you on saturday art!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 28 2010, 05:36 PM~17636033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW SOFTWARE SUX!!!!! IM GONNA HAVE TO DO ON WINDOWS!!! GLAD I DIDNT BUY THE SHIT!!!

YA CARNAL FO SHO MANANA!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SNAPSHOT FROM THE VIDEO WITH THE SOFTWARE THAT SUX!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

TECATE 12PKS ARE $2.99 AT FOOD CITY WITH $5.00 CUPON....


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 28 2010, 06:04 PM~17636160
> *TECATE 12PKS ARE $2.99 AT FOOD CITY WITH $5.00 CUPON....
> *


where the coupon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68+May 28 2010, 06:04 PM~17636160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X66


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Found this.....
And i thought i'd share..... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 28 2010, 01:35 AM~17630259
> *Damn... I'm going for the suns... but you didn't have to burn that hat... that was a nice hat...  I got a blue one just like that :tears:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


ISNT THAT WAT THE CABARET IS FOR? :dunno:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgFTMBIGtK8...33;!RAMPAGE GO!!!!RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KNOCK OUT
CHECK IT OUT HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 28 2010, 07:42 PM~17636689
> *Found this.....
> And i thought i'd share..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE SANDWICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know person im surprise who does good paint and body work. I may need them soon as wrecked my car today so will file claim. Throttle got stuck and car couldnt stop, it buckled my fender, broke the light, cracked core support and fucked up the paint. was scary shit as never had that happen b efore that wheels are spinning and i not pressing gas. Luckily no people hurt and noone was in the maxima i hit.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 28 2010, 08:09 PM~17636881
> *Anyone know person im  surprise who does good paint and body work. I may need them soon as wrecked my car today so will file claim. Throttle got stuck and car couldnt stop, it buckled my fender, broke the light, cracked core support and fucked up the paint. was scary shit as never had that happen b efore that wheels are spinning and i not pressing gas. Luckily no people hurt and noone was in the maxima i hit.
> *


 RAY FROM NORTHSIDE CUSTOMES IN MESA HANDLED CLAIM AND EVERYTHING,TELL HIM JOE GARCIA SENT YOU 480-283-3411!!!!!!!!!!!!!JUSTIN AZ.P.S.a request give me some ac/dc she shook me all night long!!!!!!!!!!!please homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I may try danny and ants that I saw over in the paint section. The insurance I know will pay me directly and me pay the shop from what Ive read. The core support by a frame is fucked though, its cracked bad, maybe it can just be welded I hope. I just have to wait for adjuster to see it so I know what Im looking at and what they give me to work with. Ive heard they may not be able to match the paint though its custom Jaguar Green Mettalic (looks so green its black) To any extent the 2008 Maxima I hit is really hurt, good thing I have zero deductable. BTW here is your song. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bomv-6CJSfM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bomv-6CJSfM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 28 2010, 08:17 PM~17636962
> *I may try danny and ants that I saw over in the paint section. The insurance I know will pay me directly and me pay the shop from what Ive read. The core support by a frame it fucked though, it cracked bad, maybe can just be welded i hope.  BTW here is your song.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bomv-6CJSfM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bomv-6CJSfM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


thank you justin!!!!!!! ya just give him a call homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 28 2010, 08:20 PM~17636985
> *thank you justin!!!!!!! ya just give him a call homie!!!!!!!!
> *


Ok I will, but first will wait on adjuster so I know what they will pay me. So much for trading with that Regal in MD though.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 28 2010, 08:21 PM~17636996
> *Ok I will, but first will wait on adjuster so I know what they will pay me. So much for trading with that Regal in MD though.
> *


i will see him tomorrow and give him a heads up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 28 2010, 04:51 PM~17635755
> *Que rollo compa ben
> *


aqui nomas homie, matador tonight????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 28 2010, 04:58 PM~17635805
> *LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!good one!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 28 2010, 05:14 PM~17635893
> *JUST FINISHED UP PART ONE OF O.G. SUNDAY!!!!!
> SORRY TAKING SO LONG BUT I GOT NEW SOFTWARE!
> 
> ...


:420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 28 2010, 08:02 PM~17636811
> *ISNT THAT WAT THE CABARET IS FOR?  :dunno:
> *


mind your business!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> > [/quote
> > :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whats up big AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17637630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up Ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17637522
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: whats up big AZ
> *


 :wave: homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 01:50 PM~17634364
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats good Mando :biggrin:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

going to the march tomorow


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17637668
> *:wave: whats up Ben
> *


whats up homie, just here watching the novels on tv!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda mandito???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 11:46 PM~17638402
> *que onda mandito???
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BEN!! :wave: I JUS GOT HOME FROM BOBBY Q  GOOD TIMES!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 28 2010, 10:02 PM~17637684
> *:wave: whats good Mando :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN AS USUAL HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 10:27 PM~17637485
> *mind your business!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 25 2010, 08:44 PM~17604701
> *CLUB UNITED!!!!!
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17633220
> *go lakers!!!!!!
> *


x81 ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > australia is cold at the moment no cruising its raining all the time in melbourne.
> > Shane..
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2010, 11:46 PM~17638399
> *whats up homie, just here watching the novels on tv!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 11:57 PM~17638462
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN AS USUAL HOMIE
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > > australia is cold at the moment no cruising its raining all the time in melbourne.
> > > Shane..
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Where the az side at ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB CAR WASH SHIT IS POPPIN...............EVEN THE ICE CREAM MAN WAS HOPPIN


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > > australia is cold at the moment no cruising its raining all the time in melbourne.
> > > Shane..
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP TERMITE?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17642943
> *WHATS UP TERMITE?
> *


What's up mike thanks for comming today was a hot and real good day watching all this gente getting togheter.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17642927
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2010, 11:55 PM~17638448
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BEN!! :wave: I JUS GOT HOME FROM BOBBY Q  GOOD TIMES!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: WHAT  YOU DOING HOMIE?
> *


homie you replied at 11:55 pm, i sure you could've hung out a little longer

mando is the weakest link!!! goodbye!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17638826
> *x81 ttt
> *



*PHOENIX SUNS BIAAAAATCH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 29 2010, 04:44 PM~17643061
> *What's up mike thanks for comming today was a hot and real good day watching all this gente getting togheter.
> *


THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN SUNS BETTER START DOING SOMETHING!!!!!!!!! DAAAAAMMMNNNN!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

SUNS LOST!!! IT WAS A GREAT SEASON WHILE IT LASTED!! :thumbsup: I JUS HOPE THAT THEY KEEP EVERYBODY ON THE TEAM AND NOT MAKE ANY STUPID TRADES!!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 28 2010, 11:30 AM~17633194
> *como chingas pinche gordo ya regalamelos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

goooooooooooooooo lakers :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17644665
> *goooooooooooooooo lakers :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Little off topic!LOL but any one have a driver side door for a 75 monte??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17644665
> *goooooooooooooooo lakers :biggrin:
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Gooooooo LAKERS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1+May 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17644665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+May 29 2010, 04:44 PM~17643061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A GOOD TIME!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 30 2010, 05:30 AM~17645855
> *FUCK THEM PUTOS
> *


its ok mike cry if you need to carnal


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 30 2010, 10:25 AM~17646794
> *its ok mike cry if you need to carnal
> *


lakers wouldnt be SHIT without kobe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17646807
> *lakers wouldnt be SHIT without kobe :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


excuses excuses :scrutinize:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 30 2010, 10:45 AM~17646871
> *excuses excuses  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just wait till kobe retires :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 30 2010, 10:49 AM~17646895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just wait till kobe retires :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 30 2010, 11:49 AM~17646895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just wait till kobe retires :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 30 2010, 04:36 AM~17645867
> *NO PROBLEM! IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICER IF MORE LOWRIDER GENTE WHOULD HAVE SUPPORTED. BUT ITS ALL GOOD! THANKS FOR HAVING MY FAMILIA OVER! OLD MAN LUNA FINALLY MEET HIS MATCH! MY LIL BUNDLE OF TERROR! LIL LU.
> 
> IT WAS A GOOD TIME!
> *


Ya Mikey..... Lil Greg Brady was a hand full!!! I thought we were gonna be on the UFC !!! He's a tuff Lil Homey!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

qvo az-side!!!! sorry i missed the festivites last nite!!!! dammm my battery was dead and i was at my carnalitas,,,cryin my hear out!!

dam suns!!!

but ima post up some pics from yestadays ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok i'll start it off with this!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUD-tTBUgX4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUD-tTBUgX4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 30 2010, 11:09 AM~17647013
> *qvo az-side!!!! sorry i missed the  festivites last nite!!!! dammm my battery was dead and i was at my carnalitas,,,cryin my hear out!!
> 
> dam suns!!!
> ...


thank you for coming out to our car wash :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17644166
> *      SUNS LOST!!! IT WAS A GREAT SEASON WHILE IT LASTED!! :thumbsup: I JUS HOPE THAT THEY KEEP EVERYBODY ON THE TEAM AND NOT MAKE ANY STUPID TRADES!!!! :x: :x: :x:
> *


yup yup!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17644665
> *goooooooooooooooo lakers :biggrin:
> *


oh shut up!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 30 2010, 01:19 AM~17645514
> *Gooooooo LAKERS
> *


you too, shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 30 2010, 05:30 AM~17645855
> *FUCK THEM PUTOS
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 30 2010, 12:45 PM~17647436
> *thank you for coming out to our car wash  :biggrin:
> *



simon bro, was alot of gente.... i just came out to show a lil support... sorry i cudnt stay longer!!! 

hope u guys did good!

but i hope u dig the pics!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Art Loks


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 29 2010, 05:32 PM~17643276
> *THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT HOMIE!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 30 2010, 11:14 AM~17647030
> *ok i'll start it off with this!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUD-tTBUgX4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUD-tTBUgX4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



Art,

Nice videos and pictures, that burgundy colored bomb is sick. 

Justin


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone down to cruise central tonight


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+May 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17642943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sapening homies!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > > australia is cold at the moment no cruising its raining all the time in melbourne.
> > > Shane..
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>what up az side!!!!!well i did a video and i didnt choose correctly so its not on youtube!!!!! sux


so herea z link to the first video,,,,,,sorry bout the link but i will make sure the next goes on you tube!!!!


<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qhxWehix8GO_rVrlCDGZ4Q?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>O.G. SUNDAY VIDEO PART ONE!!!!!!!!!!!</a>


its part one!!!!!!! 

THANKS AGAIN AZ SIDE!!!!


ART LOKS!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

WHATS UP AZ WERE HAVIN A CARWASH TOMORROW ON THE EASTSIDE FOR A HOMIES DAD THAT PAST AWAY ITS AT THE AUTOZONE ON SOUTHERN AND HORNE SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE OUT THIS WAY TOMORROW STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@May 23 2010, 01:55 PM~17578309
> *WHADDUP GORDO :biggrin:
> *


What's good homie! What's cracking for tonight we have to have some low low activity amongst the community. I sent the family to Cali for long weekend needed to do some things to the cars. Re plumbing the 96 impala SS airbags & Cadillac got some reinforcements yesterday.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 30 2010, 10:51 AM~17646901
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 30 2010, 05:53 PM~17648723
> *WHATS UP AZ WERE HAVIN A CARWASH TOMORROW ON THE EASTSIDE FOR A HOMIES DAD THAT PAST AWAY ITS AT THE AUTOZONE ON SOUTHERN AND HORNE SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE OUT THIS WAY TOMORROW STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes a video of the new sound system......  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55j89NPia54&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55j89NPia54&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17650252
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 30 2010, 05:53 PM~17648723
> *WHATS UP AZ WERE HAVIN A CARWASH TOMORROW ON THE EASTSIDE FOR A HOMIES DAD THAT PAST AWAY ITS AT THE AUTOZONE ON SOUTHERN AND HORNE SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE OUT THIS WAY TOMORROW STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What time is this car wash at...........


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17646807
> *lakers wouldnt be SHIT without kobe :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its cause other sports teams know how to pay there players to stay with the team!!! AZ Teams get rid of all there good players!!!
I learn that being a sports fan you need to learn to eat crow when your team losses!! 
By the way the suns have nash but they still CANT DO IT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17651355
> *Its cause other sports teams know how to pay there players to stay with the team!!! AZ Teams get rid of all there good players!!!
> I learn that being a sports fan you need to learn to eat crow when your team losses!!
> By the way the suns have nash but they still CANT DO IT!!!
> *


 :biggrin: SO JUST PAY DA HOE ,,RIGHT???? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 12:19 AM~17651483
> *:biggrin: SO JUST PAY DA HOE ,,RIGHT???? :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17651355
> *Its cause other sports teams know how to pay there players to stay with the team!!! AZ Teams get rid of all there good players!!!
> I learn that being a sports fan you need to learn to eat crow when your team losses!!
> By the way the suns have nash but they still CANT DO IT!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 30 2010, 01:08 PM~17647546
> *you too, shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


aaaaw is your pussy hurting too!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+May 30 2010, 10:25 AM~17646794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LETS JUMP LUIS AND PAINT HIS CAR SUNS ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 30 2010, 11:04 AM~17646983
> *Ya Mikey..... Lil Greg Brady was a hand full!!! I thought we were gonna be on the UFC !!! He's a tuff Lil Homey!!! :wow:
> *


HARD ASS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>what up az side!!!!!well i did a video and i didnt choose correctly so its not on youtube!!!!! sux
so herea z link to the first video,,,,,,JUST CLICK ON THE LINK
FUCK YOU TUBE!!
IM MAKIN THESE FOR O.G. AND THEY KEEP DISABLING THE AUDIO AND THIS IS THEY WAY THEY SHOULD BE SEEN WITH THE SONGS I CHOOSE!!!
!!!!

NOW PARTS ONE AND 2

<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qhxWehix8GO_rVrlCDGZ4Q?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>O.G. SUNDAY VIDEO PART ONE!!!!!!!!!!!</a>

<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JJE_b4sXGeouG0QifbLvdw?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>O.G. SUNDAY TOO</a>

THANKS AGAIN AZ SIDE!!!!
ART LOKS!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This is for Compitas & Art......[/i]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 31 2010, 06:10 AM~17652359
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This is for Compitas & Art......[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 31 2010, 02:20 AM~17651844
> *LETS JUMP LUIS AND PAINT HIS CAR SUNS ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


then we just make your car a hard top :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 31 2010, 08:57 AM~17653446
> *then we just make your car a hard top :0
> *


Sup Homey?? Hey whats goin on? Its not 1am in the morning, you must not work today!! :biggrin: thats why ur on LIL!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 31 2010, 09:40 AM~17653309
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy Memorial Day! Thank our service members who have served or who are serving. Freedom is not free and will only be kept with the blood, sweat, bravery, ingenuity, sacrifice and with the noble hearts of our men and women who serve the USA.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

*HEELS & WHEELS III CAR SHOW JUNE 13TH 2010*









*HEELS & WHEELS IV CAR SHOW JULY 11TH 2010*


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

*HEELS & WHEELS CARSHOW & NEW MC BENER ONE VIDEO SHOOT FOR NEW SINGLE "RIDE IT LOW" FT GANGSTA DRE, EL AZTECA & MO MONEY... AZ STAND UP & COME DO IT BIG JUNE 13TH 6-10PM* 









<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY0hIBJ2vL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY0hIBJ2vL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BSf18eOBhbE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BSf18eOBhbE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*HEELS & WHEELS CARSHOW JULY 11TH 6-10PM*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 31 2010, 09:40 AM~17653309
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: :


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

pinchi pitirijas, aka te estamos esperando, puro pedo que se te quebro el lincoln


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, PHXROJOE, Knightstalker


WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 03:38 PM~17655485
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, PHXROJOE, Knightstalker
> WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Qvo homie? :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 31 2010, 02:48 PM~17655546
> *Qvo homie? :wave:
> *



:cheesy: HOWS TRABAJO CARNAL?
IM HERE AT WORK RITE NOW!!!!!  


:wow: AND DID U GET TO SEE THE OG SUNDAY VIDS YET?? :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 02:38 PM~17655485
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, PHXROJOE, Knightstalker
> WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up Art (el chivo)lol!!!!it was cool meeting you a saturday!!!!!thank for your help !!!and the pic!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 31 2010, 03:03 PM~17655648
> *what's up Art (el chivo)lol!!!!it was cool meeting you a saturday!!!!!thank for your help !!!and the pic!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP CARNALITO!!! YA IT WAS NICE MEETING U TOO HOMIE AND GOOD TO SEE ALL UR GENTE FORMING LIKE VOLTRON ON THEM CARS!!!













AND I HOPE THAT CAR WASH ON THE EAST SIDE GETS LOVE FOR THE HOMIE THAT PASSED TOO!!! :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 03:52 PM~17655568
> *:cheesy: HOWS TRABAJO CARNAL?
> IM HERE AT WORK RITE NOW!!!!!
> :wow:  AND DID U GET TO SEE THE OG SUNDAY VIDS YET?? :wow:
> *


Day off homie  

Recovering from last night... :wow: 

Bout to do it all over :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 31 2010, 02:20 AM~17651844
> *LETS JUMP LUIS AND PAINT HIS CAR SUNS ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 03:17 PM~17655726
> *WHAT UP CARNALITO!!! YA IT WAS NICE MEETING U TOO HOMIE AND GOOD TO SEE ALL UR GENTE FORMING LIKE VOLTRON ON THEM CARS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ya i went by there for a wash they are real nice and cool,i hope they rise alot...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17651355
> *Its cause other sports teams know how to pay there players to stay with the team!!! AZ Teams get rid of all there good players!!!
> I learn that being a sports fan you need to learn to eat crow when your team losses!!
> By the way the suns have nash but they still CANT DO IT!!!
> *


true, and if lakers DIDNT HAVE KOBE they wouldn't be able to do it either. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS THE WAY KOBE SHUD BE SERVED!!!!!!!

*THE CELTICS WILL DO IT SERVE EM WELL!!!
























































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17656862
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice frame :wow:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

CAN'T LET AZ FALL BEHIND TTFMT :thumbsup:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

I MENT TTMFT YA LA CHINGE QUE GUEY OPPS :angry:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 31 2010, 04:27 PM~17656193
> *true, and if lakers DIDNT HAVE KOBE they wouldn't be able to do it either. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT THE FACT STILL REMAINS, THEY DID DO IT. I'M SURE YOU WERE IN A GOOD MOOD WHEN THE SUNS MOPPED THE FLOOR WITH L.A. JUST GOES TO SHOW, SOMES YOU WINS AND SOMES YOU LOOSE. THIS TIME L.A. WINS LIKE A MOFO. peace.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@May 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17651355
> *Its cause other sports teams know how to pay there players to stay with the team!!! AZ Teams get rid of all there good players!!!
> I learn that being a sports fan you need to learn to eat crow when your team losses!!
> By the way the suns have nash but they still CANT DO IT!!!
> *


TRUE WORDS. TO FLIP THE SCRIPT I'M A TRUE DALLAS FAN AND I KNOW WE'VE CHOKED AT THE END OF THE LAST 4 SEASONS, BUT NONE THE LESS I REFUSE TO BE A BAND WAGON FAN OF A TEAM THAT IS MAKEIN' IT. WIN LOOSE OR DRAW FELLAS KEEP IT REAL TO YOUR TEAM. OH AND BY THEY WAY, L.A. TO THE END AND LET THE TRASH TALK BEGIN. peace.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@May 31 2010, 10:33 AM~17654252
> *Happy Memorial Day! Thank our service members who have served or who are serving. Freedom is not free and will only be kept with the blood, sweat, bravery, ingenuity, sacrifice and with the noble hearts of our men and women who serve the USA.
> *


Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IMA CHANGE IT UP A LITTLE IN HERE!!!

GOOOOO COWBOYS!!!! WHO CARES ABOUT BASKETBALL, THEY DONT HIT HARD!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657852
> *Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 31 2010, 07:12 PM~17657692
> *BUT THE FACT STILL REMAINS, THEY DID DO IT. I'M SURE YOU WERE IN A GOOD MOOD WHEN THE SUNS MOPPED THE FLOOR WITH L.A. JUST GOES TO SHOW, SOMES YOU WINS AND SOMES YOU LOOSE. THIS TIME L.A. WINS LIKE A MOFO. peace.
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657852
> *Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657852
> *Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.
> *


_Much respect to the U.S. armed forces. T T T _


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657852
> *Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.
> *


You we're just cleaning windows we're you?

Just kidding Al, thank you for your service.

-Mr.T


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 31 2010, 07:54 PM~17658282
> *Much respect to the U.S. armed forces. T T T
> *


I havent forgot about them headlights :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17658040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GO CARDENALS


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 08:03 PM~17658445
> *I havent forgot about them headlights :biggrin:
> *


Wish we could have talked over the week-end I was in PHX up around 35th ave. and Southern.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 31 2010, 08:16 PM~17658611
> *Wish we could have talked over the week-end I was in PHX up around 35th ave. and Southern.
> *


Aw shit, you could have seen my header and gave me some pointers


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
And here's alittle something from our Tacoma Washington State Chapter![/i] :wow:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

found this in my archives. cg show bout 12 yrs ago i think.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@May 31 2010, 08:51 PM~17659169
> *found this in my archives. cg show bout 12 yrs ago i think.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 31 2010, 08:07 PM~17658502
> *GO CARDENALS
> *


GOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657852
> *Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.
> *


Mad respect to u Al. And to all the others that have served Past present and future god bless u and all of ur families!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Art Loks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17656862
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 LOOKS NICE TERMITE! :thumbsup: SO IS THE CADDY GONNA GIT SPRAYED SOON?? :x: :x:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 09:15 PM~17659497
> *Mad respect to u Al. And to all the others that have served Past present and future god bless u and all of ur families!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Art Loks
> *


Well said Art :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@May 31 2010, 08:51 PM~17659169
> *found this in my archives. cg show bout 12 yrs ago i think.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 31 2010, 09:15 PM~17659497
> *Mad respect to u Al. And to all the others that have served Past present and future god bless u and all of ur families!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Art Loks
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17658040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So is your QB Tony **** oops mean Tony Romo not going to choke this year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 31 2010, 03:33 PM~17655831
> *Day off homie
> 
> Recovering from last night...  :wow:
> ...


calm down DJ Quick :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657852
> *Thanks Bro, I proudly did 24 years in the Air Force.
> *


WOW 24 YEARS OF PEELING POTATOES??? YOU MUST BE GOOD AT THAT HUH!!!!!

j/k homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17658040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???? you like them to hit it hard??? *****!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 08:02 PM~17658424
> *You we're just cleaning windows we're you?
> 
> Just kidding Al, thank you for your service.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TORTA TUES HAS BEGUN!!!!
WHAT UP BEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 1 2010, 01:24 AM~17661625
> *TORTA TUES HAS BEGUN!!!!
> WHAT UP BEN?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YES IT HAS HOMIE, WHATS CRACKIN BRO??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

u know I'm looking through these hyna's pics to see which one will be on the next lowrider i airbrush. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE PICS OF "DAT ASS" ON THESE LADIES BEN! STARTED OFF MY TUESDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 1 2010, 06:21 AM~17662187
> *NICE PICS OF "DAT ASS" ON THESE LADIES BEN! STARTED OFF MY TUESDAY!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@May 31 2010, 09:57 AM~17653446
> *then we just make your car a hard top :0
> *


DEAL LETS DO IT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
And here's alittle something from our Tacoma Washington State Chapter![/i] :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Plus West coast Tires is throwing a show!
And Intimadations is throwing a dance!
Details coming soon![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY" HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :h5: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE  












hno: hno: :wow: :wow: IS THE WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 1 2010, 10:12 AM~17663772
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*torta tuesday!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 10:26 AM~17663894
> *whats up carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YESSSSSSS SIR IT IS DEFINITELY TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*:wow:

<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qhxWehix8GO_rVrlCDGZ4Q?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>click on this to watch OG sunday part one!!</a>

THIS IS JUST A SCREEN SHOT YOU HAVE TO CLICK ON THE LINK
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/O.G.%20SUNDAY-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



<a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JJE_b4sXGeouG0QifbLvdw?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>click on here to watch OG SUNDAY TOO(PART 2)</a>*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY" HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :h5: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY" HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :h5: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: D.J. Midnite, unity_mike, rgarcia15928 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 1 2010, 01:16 PM~17665403
> *:biggrin:
> *


*JUST GOT ONE HERE AT WORK MIKEY!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

<span style=\'color:red\'>"LOVE"
</span>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 1 2010, 01:16 PM~17665403
> *:biggrin:
> *












I THINK I FOUND UR DOG MIKEY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 1 2010, 01:24 PM~17665476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MUST HAVE MY OLD ONE! THEY TOOK OURS OUT CUZ I WAS NOT BEING VERY PRODUCTIVE. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17665554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*
John McCains wife Cindy owns the Arizona Hensley Budweiser Company. 
They both support Bill 1070. 
Each time you purchase a Budweiser or Budlight you are funding their pocket’s. So stop drinking Budweiser products!

Latino’s are the biggest consumer’s…IF THEY CAN’T SUPPORT THE LATINO’S WHY ARE WE SUPPORTING THEM…!!



















































































*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 1 2010, 07:09 AM~17662360
> *DEAL LETS DO IT!
> *


eeeeeeew a hard top


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 1 2010, 02:08 PM~17665876
> *wasup
> 
> YOU MUST HAVE MY OLD ONE! THEY TOOK OURS OUT CUZ I WAS NOT BEING VERY PRODUCTIVE. :biggrin:
> *


SO IM GONNA LOOSE MY JOB CAUSE OF THIS MACHINE HUH??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 1 2010, 02:09 PM~17665885
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY MIKEY IF UR AROUND THE DUPPS LATER SWING BY,,,,BEERS ON ME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 24 2010, 06:38 PM~17591368
> *WELL AZ SIDE, JUST WANT TO SAY MY PIECE! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILIES AND FRIENDS THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY TO GIVE MONI, AKA "OG PLAYER" A GREAT DAY AND ONE TO REMEMBER! YOU ALL JUST KEPT COMING INTO THE PARK TO SUPPORT WHAT WE WANTED! FOR HER TO BE ABLE TO KICK BACK, ENJOY THE CARS, HOP, THE FOOD AND THE PEOPLE OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNUTY. BIG THANKS TO FRANK AND COMPITA AND CREWS FOR COMING OUT TO HOP THEM RIDES. THANKS TO GATO AND MY WIFE FOR BBQING THE CARNE FOR EVERYONE. I APOLOGIZE IF NOT EVERYONE ATE, AND APPRECIATE THOSE WHO PITCHED IN TO BUY MORE CARNE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! I HOPE YOU ALL GOT A CHANCE TO EAT! MARK AND TONI, THANKS FOR BRINGING MORE TO THE TABLE FOR ALL TO ENJOY! BIG BENS LIMO SERVICE, THANKS FOR ROLLIN OG INTO THE PARK....AZ STYLE!!! PHOENIX RIDERZ.... THANKS FOR THE GRILL! DONT FORGET WE NEED TO ADD TWO ON THE SIDES!!! ART LOKS, AND UR BRO, APPRECIATE YOUR HELP WITH THE EVENT, CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO. THANKS OG'S SISTER WHO TOOK PICS OF THE EVENT FOR US ALL TO ENJOY!!! A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO OG PLAYER, FOR BEING A GREAT FRIEND TO US ALL! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU! WE WISH AND PRAY YOU GET BETTER EACH DAY!
> (DAMN I FEEL LIKE JUSTIN AZ WITH THIS LONG POST) lol :biggrin:
> AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS AND FRIENDS THAT MADE THIS DAY SPECIAL AND POSSIBLE!!! PROUD TO BE HOMIES WITH ALL OF YOU!! PEACE
> ...


LUNA MY 96 IMPALA SS NEEDS NEW TIRES WHATS UR BOYS NAME AGAIN? LOL PURO PEDO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
I REALLY WISH I CUD POST THIS ONE UP! BUT I KNOW THAT THEY WUD BAN ME IN HEARTBEAT!!!!! SO CLICK ONLY IF U DARE!!!

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 

*AL LUNA DO NOT CLICK ON HERE!!!!!! FOR UR OWN SAFETY!!!!!

<a href=\'http://www2.met-art.com/screensavers/Evelyn/ws_evelyn_2560.jpg\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www2.met-art.com/screensavers/Evely...evelyn_2560.jpg</a>
:biggrin:*
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 01:45 PM~17665669
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NOW THAT IS MY TYPE OF WOMAN!!!  :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 02:58 PM~17666357
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> I REALLY WISH I CUD POST THIS ONE UP! BUT I KNOW THAT THEY WUD BAN ME IN HEARTBEAT!!!!! SO CLICK ONLY IF U DARE!!!
> 
> ...


ALL I GOTTA SAY THAT THIS PIC IS "FINGER LICKIN GOOD!!!"


----------



## strangerdanger (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 03:22 PM~17666030
> *
> John McCains wife Cindy owns the Arizona Hensley Budweiser Company.
> They both support Bill 1070.
> ...


*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 01:39 AM~17661668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats what im talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE! 

Oh yeah check out my new wheel chips!!!! NIKON EDITION!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 1 2010, 06:21 AM~17662187
> *NICE PICS OF "DAT ASS" ON THESE LADIES BEN! STARTED OFF MY TUESDAY!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jun 1 2010, 06:28 AM~17662212
> *x2 :0  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 1 2010, 10:11 AM~17663761
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!!  :wave: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY" HOMIE!!  :thumbsup:  :h5: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch huh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 10:38 AM~17664014
> *:wow:
> 
> <a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qhxWehix8GO_rVrlCDGZ4Q?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>click on this to watch OG sunday part one!!</a>
> ...


damn homie, looks real good bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17665554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 1 2010, 04:16 PM~17667129
> *Whats up AZSIDE!
> 
> Oh yeah check out my new wheel chips!!!! NIKON EDITION!!!!!
> ...


awwww daaaaammmnnn!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jun 1 2010, 02:22 PM~17666033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT. IM TAKING THE KIDS TO SEE A MOVIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 1 2010, 04:16 PM~17667129
> *Whats up AZSIDE!
> 
> Oh yeah check out my new wheel chips!!!! NIKON EDITION!!!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: THOSE ARE PRETTY COOL ARE YOU A PHOTOGRAPHER OR SUMPIN??? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BAD ASS CARNAL

DID U SEE THE VIDEO???? UR SUNS BIKE IS IN IT PART ONE!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_



Originally posted by unity_mike@Jun 1 2010, 04:35 PM~17667307
*JUST KIDDING

I CANT. IM TAKING THE KIDS TO SEE A MOVIE
*

Click to expand...

KOOL ,,,NEXT ROUNDS ON YOU

*BEER ME :biggrin: 

ENJOY THE MOVIE HOMIE!!!!*_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:37 PM~17667321
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow: THOSE ARE PRETTY COOL ARE YOU A PHOTOGRAPHER OR SUMPIN??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Art,

If its that air bagged bike that thing is bad ass. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 04:27 PM~17667236
> *damn homie, looks real good bro
> *


THANKS BIG BEN!!!!! STILL GOT A COUPLE MORE TO DO FOR O.G.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 04:26 PM~17667230
> *thats a bad bitch huh  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BEN YOU ARE HUMAN,,,,,OR WAS IT A GLITCH IN THE DAM MATRIX????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 1 2010, 04:40 PM~17667348
> *Art,
> 
> If its that air bagged bike that thing is bad ass.
> ...


YA MAN LIL HOMIE HAD THE WHOLOE PARK TRIPPIN!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK JUST ONE MORE BEFORE I HEAD OUT TO DA SHOP!!!!!
    :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NOW THIS GIRL HAS THE PRETTIEST EYES!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 09:38 AM~17664014
> *:wow:
> 
> <a href=\'http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qhxWehix8GO_rVrlCDGZ4Q?feat=directlink\' target=\'_blank\'>click on this to watch OG sunday part one!!</a>
> ...


Real Nice Art!!! Appreciate you doing this! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 01:58 PM~17666357
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow
> I REALLY WISH I CUD POST THIS ONE UP! BUT I KNOW THAT THEY WUD BAN ME IN HEARTBEAT!!!!! SO CLICK ONLY IF U DARE!!!
> 
> ...


Well, I tried my luck.......DAMN!!!! :wow: Tight ass body!! She must work out!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:37 PM~17667321
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow: THOSE ARE PRETTY COOL ARE YOU A PHOTOGRAPHER OR SUMPIN??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yes, looks pretty good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 1 2010, 04:40 PM~17667348
> *Art,
> 
> If its that air bagged bike that thing is bad ass.
> ...



Thanks, we made it out of spare parts we had in the garage! We want to take it to a hotrod show just for fun!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yo Ben, any updates? Pm me...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone got any door hinges and trunk tension bars for a 63 impala


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 01:13 AM~17661582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 01:20 AM~17661613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellooooooo! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone have registration forms for the Vegas show. I went to LRM webste, all they have available is the Denver show.  
Hit me up. 

Thanks


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

MY HOMIE BIGBENS IDOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








P.S.NICE PIC bigben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 1 2010, 09:25 PM~17670292
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Sup


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17670483
> *Sup
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN HOMIE  BOUT TO TAKE MY OXYCODONES AND :sprint: :420: :420: CATCH SOME Z'S!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 1 2010, 09:48 PM~17670551
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN HOMIE   BOUT TO TAKE MY OXYCODONES AND  :sprint:  :420:  :420: CATCH SOME Z'S!!!
> *


me too....some ZZZZZ's that is


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17670641
> *me too....some ZZZZZ's that is
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
And here's alittle something from our Tacoma Washington State Chapter![/i] :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 1 2010, 02:50 PM~17666284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Art, quick call the cops (justin) :biggrin: some one has stolen these girls asses!!!! :no: :no: :no: please try again, (it's torta tuesday, not crackhead tues)


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17667359
> *THANKS BIG BEN!!!!! STILL GOT A COUPLE MORE TO DO FOR O.G.!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:42 PM~17667368
> *DAMN BEN YOU ARE HUMAN,,,,,OR WAS IT A GLITCH IN THE DAM MATRIX????
> *


why you say that homie??? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP PITIRIJAS???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:53 PM~17667464
> *NOW THIS GIRL HAS THE PRETTIEST EYES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is she leaning on a window???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no booooooooty!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 1 2010, 05:50 PM~17668008
> *Yo Ben, any updates? Pm me...
> *


your wheels should be in tomorrow morning or thursday morning


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 1 2010, 08:21 PM~17669642
> *MY HOMIE BIGBENS IDOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


RON IS THE MAN HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART, NOW THESE ARE ASSES!!!!!!!













:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> ART, NOW THESE ARE ASSES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

As for West Coast Tires Show....
Its this Saturday at their store in Mesa Az!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The Truck. :wow:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 2 2010, 07:07 AM~17673057
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The Truck. :wow:
> *


_
:uh: :uh:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17671512
> *your wheels should be in tomorrow morning or thursday morning
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 2 2010, 06:07 AM~17673057
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The Truck. :wow:
> *


_
I must be missing something here????? :dunno: :uh:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17671459
> *hey Art, quick call the cops (justin) :biggrin:  some one has stolen these girls asses!!!!  :no: :no: :no: please try again, (it's torta tuesday, not crackhead tues)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:twak: my bad big ben......il step my game up coach!! :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 11:20 PM~17671505
> *is she leaning on a window????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  no booooooooty!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 2 2010, 07:07 AM~17673057
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The Truck. :wow:
> *


_





_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i know its not torta tuesday but i got to make up for yestaday!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE? JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW DEADLY_7_INC/DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS INC IS the homie FREDDY and ME YOU CAN see our page under hydraulics. But we do it all: Lowering, lifting, repairs, most mechanic work, we've got paint and body guys in house, etc. So if you need anything please shoot us a good PM with what you need we'll return you a fair price and great work finished in a reasonable time as promised. 
SO CALL US with any questions!!!!! WE'RE HERE TO HELP
DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS 602-814-4179

p.s. we got them w/w 155/80/13 Cornell 1000's. 4=$105.00
hollar at us, from rider to rider THANK YOU AZ SIDE :h5: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17671459
> *hey Art, quick call the cops (justin) :biggrin:  some one has stolen these girls asses!!!!  :no: :no: :no: please try again, (it's torta tuesday, not crackhead tues)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shit I just wanted no when they gonna start paying me those cop wages. I hope soon as I want to get my ride clean like the Maestros. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 1 2010, 11:38 PM~17671674
> *ART, NOW THESE ARE ASSES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: WHAT UP BEN! :wave: IS THIS A PREVIEW FOR TOMORROWS PICS??? hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2010, 09:27 AM~17674131
> *thanks homie!
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 1 2010, 05:48 PM~17667996
> *Thanks, we made it out of spare parts we had in the garage! We want to take it to a hotrod show just for fun!
> *


Mando not sure where in valley you are but theres a show in Surprise on 19th and 20th that last year had allot of hotrods at it as well as mini trucks and imports. I cant believe you made that thing out of just spare parts.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2010, 09:27 AM~17674131
> *thanks homie!
> *


no problem!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 2 2010, 10:08 AM~17674452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak: my bad big ben......il step my game up coach!! :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good, thats good!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17675090
> *Shit I just wanted no when they gonna start paying me those cop wages.  I hope soon as I want to get my ride clean like the Maestros.  :biggrin:
> *


i'm just fucking around homie, what maestros???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 2 2010, 11:22 AM~17675112
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: WHAT UP BEN! :wave: IS THIS A PREVIEW FOR TOMORROWS PICS??? hno:
> *


yes they are!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Da other Art lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

They both own minii trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 2 2010, 12:01 PM~17675355
> *i'm just fucking around homie, what maestros???
> *


Ben,

Your the Maestro of the Torta 101 which goes into session every day on LIL OG AZ SIDE.  :biggrin: I think some the kids from the bike section prolly check in on a daily basis to observe the lessons :roflmao: 

Anyway hopefully soon my car will be looking a little better as things seem to be going ok with the insurance in regards to the accident. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 2 2010, 12:20 PM~17675474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 2 2010, 12:07 PM~17675395
> *They both own minii trucks. :biggrin:
> *


Heres some trucks, bottom one would be fun to customize here in America. I read they are street legal in AZ but not sure its true or not.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 2 2010, 01:20 PM~17676019
> *:biggrin:
> *


*check this out mikey!!!!*







:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 02:11 PM~17676512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 2 2010, 11:24 AM~17675124
> *:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! :biggrin:
> *


nothing much homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 01:36 PM~17676730
> *That red van only costs about 1,500usd, I dont know who owns it though as its just a pic I found in google. I had a kei van and a kei converted into something like a bus that I drove for a living, Its pictured below. My van was like one in pics except was black with gold striping, slammed with 12" rims :biggrin: That van is funny though as the radiator is in the front (you see it in the pics) and the engine is accessed in the cab behind the second row seating, on the yellow one below the engine is in cab directly under the bench seats.
> 
> 
> ...


Who gives a FUCK! I know I don't.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2010, 03:36 PM~17677252
> *Who gives a FUCK!  I know I don't.
> *


sorry art.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 03:41 PM~17677299
> *sorry art.
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!


j/k wrong Art :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 2 2010, 03:44 PM~17677326
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!
> j/k wrong Art  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah thought car talk was fine in here but guess Art don't want to see it. Anyway I deleted posting so as to not bother him.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 02:46 PM~17677346
> *Yeah thought car talk was fine in here but guess Art don't want to see it. Anyway I deleted posting so as to not bother him.
> *




woooooo don't bother me foker!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 2 2010, 01:49 PM~17676313
> *check this out mikey!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE OFFICE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2010, 04:08 PM~17677569
> *woooooo don't bother me foker!
> *


WHATS UP FOKER?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> I THINK I FOUND UR DOGS MIKEY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > I THINK I FOUND UR DOGS MIKEY?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> TO INFINITY AND BEYOND!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIS IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 2 2010, 03:13 PM~17677632
> *WHATS UP FOKER?
> *


LOL! working........ whats up with you?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> THIS IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> AND SHE EVEN CLOSED THE DAM DOOR!!!
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone eat here?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > THIS IS MY DOG!!!!!!!!!!
> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> >
> > AND SHE EVEN CLOSED THE DAM DOOR!!!
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17677996
> *anyone eat here?
> 
> 
> ...


Mando what's the cross street on that grill homie????


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17677996
> *anyone eat here?
> 
> 
> ...


That place is awesome it is in allwhitetukee on elliot and 48th i think . The girls who own it have some tigobittys!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 2 2010, 05:17 PM~17678197
> *That place is awesome it is in allwhitetukee on elliot and 48th i think . The girls who own it have some tigobittys!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks gzking !!!!!!!!!!!!!now got to go try it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17677996
> *anyone eat here?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Its by my house is pretty good!.. the only thing is its packed all the time but they have beautiful girls working there, one has huge ass tits with silver dollar nipples!.. but the foods good too :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17678274
> *Yeah Its by my house is pretty good!.. the only thing is its packed all the time but they have beautiful girls working there, one has huge ass tits with silver dollar nipples!.. but the foods good too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: silver dollars huh ?? They are big just never thought of them that way :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17678274
> *Yeah Its by my house is pretty good!.. the only thing is its packed all the time but they have beautiful girls working there, one has huge ass tits with silver dollar nipples!.. but the foods good too  :biggrin:
> *



NOW I HAVE TO GO GET SOME FOOD!!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jun 2 2010, 05:30 PM~17678290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call :cheesy:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 05:40 PM~17678360
> *NOW I HAVE TO GO GET SOME FOOD!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm with you on that Mando!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

I have a curious question about hoppers. When hopping in competition is there a set height the rear can lock up at? 

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qjduob4Fri0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qjduob4Fri0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> anyone eat here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2010, 03:08 PM~17677569
> *woooooo don't bother me foker!
> *


...........................somebody had a bad day at the job!!! :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 04:40 PM~17678360
> *NOW I HAVE TO GO GET SOME FOOD!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There you go again!!!!! WTF???? :wow: 
Next you will be watching the Food Network on your Blackberry! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 03:57 PM~17678005
> *watching the food channel last night!!!! they had some good ass bbq on there!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What did I tell you!!!!! Mas PUUUUUUUUUUUUTO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I just Pulled your Homey Card!!!!
You were drinking wine too I bet huh Puto!! :uh:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Who is going to San bernardino this weekend???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 06:01 PM~17678532
> *Hello,
> 
> I have a curious question about hoppers. When hopping in competition is there a set height the rear can lock up at?
> ...


ya 10ft and 4tons weight limit in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Art Loks truck is getting done like that right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so watch out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: power by Chivo's Que-no Art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17678724
> *ya 10ft and 4tons weight limit in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 10ft ? 8818 lbs? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 2 2010, 05:58 PM~17679027
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Homey!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17678706
> *Who is going to San bernardino this weekend???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I will be out that way I might check it out


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 2 2010, 07:36 PM~17679416
> *I will be out  that way I might check it out
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:your club will be there Fernando!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17678706
> *Who is going to San bernardino this weekend???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NEW IMAGE WILL BE THERE. WE TAKING FOUR CARS.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We got a phone call today along with Slow Lane CC to do something HUGE with movie stars... involving all of AZ!!!!
Details coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17678706
> *Who is going to San bernardino this weekend???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


USO Phoenix will be there


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17678706
> *Who is going to San bernardino this weekend???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Im going :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17681004
> *We got a phone call today along with Slow Lane CC to do something HUGE with movie stars... involving all of AZ!!!!
> Details coming soon!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 2 2010, 10:51 PM~17681741
> *Im going  :biggrin:
> *


 HAVE FUN HOMIE!  AND DONT FORGET TO TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For people who ain't going to San Bernadino....
Westcoast Tires is having a Car Show Saturday at their shop in Mesa Az!!!!_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

what did I miss?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17675454
> *Ben,
> 
> Your the Maestro of the Torta 101 which goes into session every day on LIL OG AZ SIDE.    :biggrin:  I think some the kids from the bike section prolly check in on a daily basis to observe the lessons :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 2 2010, 12:20 PM~17675474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin nasty homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 2 2010, 02:29 PM~17676665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want glasses like those :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 2 2010, 03:36 PM~17677252
> *Who gives a FUCK!  I know I don't.
> *


palos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17681941
> *what did I miss?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nothing, just Art throwing a B F at justin cause he dont give a fuck!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 2 2010, 11:01 PM~17681830
> * HAVE FUN HOMIE!  AND DONT FORGET TO TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP!! :biggrin:
> *


You got it bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 3 2010, 02:16 AM~17682433
> *You got it bro
> *


i wish i was going to S.B. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 02:39 AM~17682466
> *i wish i was going to S.B.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets go puto


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:00 AM~17682517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmh


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thats all you mando!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thats it for thick ass thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:22 AM~17682588
> *thats it for thick ass thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya te llamaras chingon :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 02:48 AM~17682481
> *lets go puto
> *


i got a lil problem..............


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:23 AM~17682590
> *i got a lil problem..............
> *


ahora que como lloras cuuuley


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 03:25 AM~17682593
> *ahora que como lloras cuuuley
> *


i'm broke!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:26 AM~17682599
> *i'm broke!!!
> *


maaaaaaaaaan you always broke but rollin diffrent cars y la chingada ta' loco


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 03:27 AM~17682601
> *maaaaaaaaaan you always broke but rollin diffrent cars y la chingada ta' loco
> *


when is the show?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:27 AM~17682602
> *when is the show?
> *


this sunday estupid :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 03:29 AM~17682605
> *this sunday estupid :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks bro, i really wanted to go too!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:31 AM~17682609
> *damn that sucks bro, i really wanted to go too!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


well lets go lenna el carro de junity's pitch in for gas beer hotel beer and beer and we'll party over there and get sum beer its a bad show homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 03:34 AM~17682618
> *well lets go lenna el carro de junity's pitch in for gas beer hotel beer and beer and we'll party over there and get sum beer its a bad show homie
> *


yeah right, you know it would snow for a month if these ****** would go out of town ese!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up knightstalker aka ruben aka meathead :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 04:41 AM~17682630
> *whats up knightstalker aka ruben aka meathead  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side....Nice Pics as always Ben! You all be safe at the Berdoo Show!
Good Luck, gets some pics and enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17677777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DO HUH!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Waiting on flyer big Show n Shine for the stars!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 3 2010, 07:31 AM~17683533
> *Waiting on flyer big Show n Shine for the stars!!!</span>[/i]
> *



I like the mini truck pics :biggrin: You have any pictures of the old school ones though?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17677996
> *anyone eat here?
> 
> 
> ...


MAN CHILI RELLENO GOT TO GO TRY!!!! LOOKS BANGIN~~~ :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17678724
> *ya 10ft and 4tons weight limit in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Art Loks truck is getting done like that right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so watch out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: power by Chivo's Que-no Art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YA HOMIE BUT I DONT KNOW IF THEM CHICKS IM GONNA HAVE IN THE BACK ARE GONA STAY UNDER THE 4 TON LIMIT!!! U KNOW DEAD WEIGHT!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 03:34 AM~17682618
> *well lets go lenna el carro de junity's pitch in for gas beer hotel beer and beer and we'll party over there and get sum beer its a bad show homie
> *


AND BEN IN CASE HE FORGOT TO MENTION PITCH IN FOR BEER TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 09:58 AM~17684912
> *AND BEN IN CASE HE FORGOT TO MENTION PITCH IN FOR BEER TOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BEN DONT DRINK!!!! UNLESS ITS A FRIDAY WITH A FULL MOON IN JULY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:22 AM~17682588
> *thats it for thick ass thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 3 2010, 03:27 AM~17682601
> *maaaaaaaaaan you always broke but rollin diffrent cars y la chingada ta' loco
> *


hahahahaha that's what I'm saying!!!


:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 06:13 AM~17683069
> *Sup Az Side....Nice Pics as always Ben! You all be safe at the Berdoo Show!
> Good Luck, gets some pics and enjoy! :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 09:47 AM~17684808
> *MAN CHILI RELLENO GOT TO GO TRY!!!! LOOKS BANGIN~~~ :wow:
> *



Buy me some taquitos why you are there!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2010, 11:21 AM~17685633
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:14 AM~17682566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PICS BEN!! :thumbsup: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE :ninja: THIS PIC RIGHT HERE...... :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here you go homies!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17685546
> *BEN DONT DRINK!!!! UNLESS ITS A FRIDAY WITH A FULL MOON IN JULY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:20 PM~17686488
> *MANDOS69C/10
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2010, 11:21 AM~17685633
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 3 2010, 01:21 PM~17686496
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!  :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



Nothing much just catching up to all this reading.  Not to good these doc's don't tell me anything new and it sucks..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:23 PM~17686518
> *Nothing much just catching up to all this reading.   Not to good these doc's don't tell me anything new and it sucks..
> *


  OH REALLY...THAT SUCKS ABOUT THE DOC'S! :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:18 PM~17686475
> *Here you go homies!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: NIIIIIIICE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:18 PM~17686475
> *Here you go homies!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OG PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 12:04 PM~17686379
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup O Gizzle! I see things arent what we want. Keep your spirit and chin up!!
Good things happen to good people!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> 
> BEN FIND MORE OF HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:06 PM~17686400
> *Buy me some taquitos why you are there!! :biggrin:
> *


shoot og....i make some orange glazed carnitas,,,that are so damn goood ,,i got to jump back and kiss myself!!!!! :biggrin: 

LET ME KNOW AND ILL MAKE U SOME!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Big Ben... You still gonna break this out in Vegas??? Shit is Tite Bro!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Big Ben... You still gonna break this out in Vegas??? Shit is Tite Bro!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:14 AM~17682566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a *WOOTY  * "A white girl with booty!"


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:38 AM~17682626
> *yeah right, you know it would snow for a month if these ****** would go out of town ese!!!!
> *


we cant all be ballers like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_<span style=\'color:red\'>*



Originally posted by unity1963@Jun 3 2010, 03:00 PM~17687280
we cant all be ballers like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Click to expand...

 :worship: B
:worship: I
:worship: G
:worship: B
:worship: E 
:worship: N
:worship: BALLER
:worship: SHOT CALLER
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N1tdxdoHziA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N1tdxdoHziA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: </span>*_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 3 2010, 01:20 PM~17686490
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP MIKEY!  :wave:
> *


nuttin'! whats up with you?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:07 PM~17686405
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


How you doing OG?!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 3 2010, 01:22 PM~17686511
> *:wave: 'SUP TERMITE!  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Check this out! When a new member joins "Relics" car club, the new member has to cast his own plaque! Some OG Shit! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:14 PM~17687912
> *Check this out! When a new member joins "Relics" car club, the new member has to cast his own plaque! Some OG Shit!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WE JUMP FOOLS IN AROUND HERE! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HUH ROGER?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17687954
> *WE JUMP FOOLS IN AROUND HERE! J/K :biggrin:
> *


we be too drunk to mess with hot metal, so we call johnny! lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:14 PM~17687912
> *Check this out! When a new member joins "Relics" car club, the new member has to cast his own plaque! Some OG Shit!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


when i was at band camp we used to do that :biggrin: 


thats shits purty nifty,,it would be some bad ass shit to cast your own placa!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:19 PM~17687974
> *we be too drunk to mess with hot metal, so we call johnny! lol
> *


FUCK AROUND AND BURN THE CAR DOWN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:23 PM~17688015
> *when i was at band camp we used to do that :biggrin:
> thats shits purty nifty,,it would be some bad ass shit to cast your own placa!!!!!
> *


BAND CAMP! WTF!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 03:23 PM~17688015
> *when i was at band camp we used to do that :biggrin:
> thats shits purty nifty,,it would be some bad ass shit to cast your own placa!!!!!
> *


Did he just say Band Camp????? WTF? :0 

Another Homey Card Pulled!!!! Sorry Art! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17688068
> *Did he just say Band Camp????? WTF? :0
> 
> Another Homey Card Pulled!!!! Sorry Art! :biggrin:
> *


THIS ONE TIME IN BAND CAMP................................ :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17687954
> *WE JUMP FOOLS IN AROUND HERE! J/K :biggrin:
> *


step off the porch homes!!!!
 :wow: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17688068
> *Did he just say Band Camp????? WTF? :0
> 
> Another Homey Card Pulled!!!! Sorry Art! :biggrin:
> *


:wow: fuck did i say band camp outloud!!! :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 03:30 PM~17688096
> *:wow: fuck did i say band camp outload!!! :wow:
> *


Hell ya.... the whole OG AZ SIDE heard your ass!!! :biggrin: 
OG Loco Band Camp Member!!! What did you play?? the Male Flute!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 03:30 PM~17688096
> *:wow: fuck did i say band camp outlowd!!! :wow:
> *


You at BAnd Camp..... BID Mando from wanting to eat all the time!!!! What u fellas smoking!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17688119
> *Hell ya.... the whole OG AZ SIDE heard your ass!!! :biggrin:
> OG Loco Band Camp Member!!! What did you play?? the Male Flute!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


oh shit,,,,its my turn huh,,,,fuck :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


and damn Al u pulling cards like u was da migra!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:29 PM~17688084
> *step off the porch homes!!!!
> :wow:  :twak:
> *


YOU BEST NOT FALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17688133
> *oh shit,,,,its my turn huh,,,,fuck  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> and damn Al u pulling cards like u was da migra!!! :wow:
> *


WHO IS THE PRESIDENT OF THESE UNITED STATES AMIGO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:34 PM~17688143
> *YOU BEST NOT FALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw carnal,,,remember frog from colors told his carnalito...step off the porch homes before they jumped him in!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:37 PM~17688169
> *WHO IS THE PRESIDENT OF THESE UNITED STATES AMIGO!
> *


some muslim vato


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:19 PM~17687974
> *we be too drunk to mess with hot metal, so we call johnny! lol
> *


Mando what about brandin like in that movie Jackass#2 when Bam gets that dick branded on his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!but no dick, C.C. logo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:41 PM~17688212
> *some muslim vato
> *


the guy from the death valley days! john wayne


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 3 2010, 04:42 PM~17688223
> *Mando what about brandin like in that movie Jackass#2 when Bam gets that dick branded on his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!but no dick, C.C. logo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam cleaned that one up real good at the end huh :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:47 PM~17688270
> *the guy from the death valley days! john wayne
> *


man ur wrong foker its that bruther from the jeffersons


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:51 PM~17688324
> *man ur wrong foker its that bruther from the jeffersons
> 
> 
> ...


damn that fool moved on up! to the east side.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:54 PM~17688346
> *damn that fool moved on up! to the east side.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 3 2010, 04:42 PM~17688223
> *Mando what about brandin like in that movie Jackass#2 when Bam gets that dick branded on his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!but no dick, C.C. logo!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we are going brand luna's ass with a full size plaque!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:57 PM~17688374
> *we are going brand luna's ass with a full size plaque!!!!
> *


ouch :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:57 PM~17688374
> *we are going brand luna's ass with a full size plaque!!!!
> *


one this big but that says IDENTITY
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 04:57 PM~17688374
> *we are going brand luna's ass with a full size plaque!!!!
> *


SOB YOU GUYS AN'T [email protected]#KING AROUND :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

speaking of ass this is what i would do to this one!!!!!













































:boink: :boink: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 04:54 PM~17688346
> *damn that fool moved on up! to the east side.
> *


Fish don't fry in the kitchen,beans don't cook on the grill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:07 PM~17688470
> *speaking of ass this is what i would do to this one!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 3 2010, 05:10 PM~17688497
> *ORALE HOMIE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

So who is going to the West coast tires show on Saturday?? or who is coming from the West,South,and North sides of towns?????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:11 PM~17688514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wow: :loco: :nono: :loco: :scrutinize:  :rofl: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 3 2010, 05:10 PM~17688497
> *ORALE HOMIE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 3 2010, 05:20 PM~17688585
> *:wow:  :loco:  :nono:  :loco:  :scrutinize:    :rofl:  :around:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats happing bro!!!! :wow: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i did my part for thick ass thursdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 03:57 PM~17688374
> *we are going brand luna's ass with a full size plaque!!!!
> *


Damn.... you didnt say No ****!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:07 PM~17688470
> *speaking of ass this is what i would do to this one!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you would take her to BAND CAMP with you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:28 PM~17688643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

for u all football season is still far away but so u got somethin to look forward too!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:28 PM~17688643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you did!!!! And we thank you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Jun 3 2010, 01:55 PM~17686748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF BAND CAMP AND PURTY NIFTY :uh: 










:biggrin: 









J/K I WANT MY TAQUITOS!!!! :biggrin: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17688068
> *Did he just say Band Camp????? WTF? :0
> 
> Another Homey Card Pulled!!!! Sorry Art! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17688119
> *Hell ya.... the whole OG AZ SIDE heard your ass!!! :biggrin:
> OG Loco Band Camp Member!!! What did you play?? the Male Flute!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:31 PM~17688670
> *for u all football season is still far away but so u got somethin to look forward too!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...



*GO RAIDERS!!!
*


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:22 PM~17688604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:14 AM~17682566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :nicoderm: :yes: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: any thing going on this weekend ???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 3 2010, 07:20 PM~17690083
> *:wave: any thing going on this weekend ???
> *


wHAT'S UP hOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 3 2010, 08:20 PM~17690083
> *:wave: any thing going on this weekend ???
> *



CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17688119
> *Hell ya.... the whole OG AZ SIDE heard your ass!!! :biggrin:
> OG Loco Band Camp Member!!! What did you play?? the Male Flute!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 05:29 PM~17688654
> *Damn.... you didnt say No ****!! :uh:
> *



:yes: :yes: X2!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17689079
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We're still waiting for the official flyer. But Lowrider Style and Slow Lane CC were asked to put together a Show and Shine for the Premiere to the movie "La Mission". Move in is on Friday, June 11th at 6:30pm at the front of the Harkins Theatre at the Arizona Mills Mall in Tempe/Guadalupe. The stars will be coming out including George lopez! Lets show the Director (the Raza's version of Spike Lee) how we do it in Az so he can keep them Lowrider Movies coming! Who knows he might direct one here!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 3 2010, 09:38 PM~17691126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 3 2010, 09:38 PM~17691126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET"S COME UP WITH SOME TITLE NAMES and PLOTS FOR HECTOR IF DIRECT A MOVIE ONE DAY??????? :h5: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 3 2010, 08:29 PM~17690198
> *wHAT'S UP hOMIE!
> *


Arty, wheres your Avatar??

Just a red X


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:38 PM~17691126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 06:48 PM~17689732
> *GO RAIDERS!!!
> 
> *



:worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 06:13 AM~17683069
> *Sup Az Side....Nice Pics as always Ben! You all be safe at the Berdoo Show!
> Good Luck, gets some pics and enjoy! :biggrin:
> *


i got your back ****, i mean no ****!!!! :biggrin: sorry!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 09:58 AM~17684912
> *AND BEN IN CASE HE FORGOT TO MENTION PITCH IN FOR BEER TOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17685546
> *BEN DONT DRINK!!!! UNLESS ITS A FRIDAY WITH A FULL MOON IN JULY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit yes i do but you dont have time to see me drink cause your always getting shit faced!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 3 2010, 01:03 PM~17686368
> *hahahahaha that's what I'm saying!!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up OG how you doing???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 3 2010, 01:18 PM~17686473
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS BEN!! :thumbsup: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE :ninja: THIS PIC RIGHT HERE...... :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


***** YOU KNOW THE LAST PICS YOU POST, ***** IT AINT NUTTIN, ***** IT AINT NUTTIN, THIS PIC RIGHT HERE, THIS PIC RIGHT HERE, RIGHT HERE THIS PIC, *****, *****, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 02:03 PM~17686789
> *Sup O Gizzle! I see things arent what we want. Keep your spirit and chin up!!
> Good things happen to good people!! :biggrin:
> *


x1963 ragtop!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 02:32 PM~17687033
> *shoot og....i make some orange glazed carnitas,,,that are so damn goood ,,i got to jump back and kiss myself!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> LET ME KNOW AND ILL MAKE U SOME!!!!
> *


might as well kiss yourself, nobody else wants to!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 02:46 PM~17687146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro your wrong, you let out my secret, i was gonna kill them with this ride too!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 3 2010, 02:57 PM~17687240
> *Thats a WOOTY     "A white girl with booty!"
> *


well around here between armony and westin, this here is called a lil twenty twin twin, niiiigggggggaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jun 3 2010, 03:00 PM~17687280
> *we cant all be ballers like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yeah mr i have a 63 impala and a72 impala at og mando's getting custom paint!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17688119
> *Hell ya.... the whole OG AZ SIDE heard your ass!!! :biggrin:
> OG Loco Band Camp Member!!! What did you play?? the Male Flute!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


yes we did hear that, and if he's not playing the male flute he might be playing the "TOM BONE" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:22 PM~17688604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A REAL GOOD WAY TO REDEEM YOURSELF FROM LAST WEEKS CRACKHEAD EDITION!!!!! GOOD JOB DANIEL SON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2010, 08:26 PM~17690164
> *  :biggrin:
> *


DID THE WHEELS WORKOUT ALRIGHT FOR YOU HOMIE???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 09:58 AM~17684912
> *AND BEN IN CASE HE FORGOT TO MENTION PITCH IN FOR BEER TOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I don't have to ese with mikey and Joe theres already a couple 30 packs :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:31 PM~17688670
> *for u all football season is still far away but so u got somethin to look forward too!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow:  :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*GOOD MORNING AZ :wave: :biggrin:*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 4 2010, 04:51 AM~17693572
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bro!. Its Friday and The weekend is 8 hours away!
:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 4 2010, 12:14 AM~17692724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Morning!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 3 2010, 11:10 PM~17692260
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2010, 09:20 PM~17691661
> *Arty, wheres your Avatar??
> 
> Just a red X
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's a pic Marquis took at the Unity Picnic that got lost in the shuffle....
Who is this hyna? :0 
And why didn anyone take more pic's of her modeling some ramflas!!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17692723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
THAT BITCH HAD A LOOSE SHIT ON AND SHE WAS TALKING TO ME AND MY CUZINS . WHEN THE WIND BLEW IT UNCOVERED HER NIPPLE. SHE DIDNT NOTICE UNTIL MY CUZ GAVE HER A TITY TWISTER! :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 3 2010, 03:14 AM~17682566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Macayos for a few drinks after work??? Me N My Lady will be there.
About 4 pm today!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 12:21 AM~17692766
> *yes we did hear that, and if he's not playing the male flute he might be playing the "TOM BONE"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

U CRAZY BIG BEN NEVER HEARD THAT ONE!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 12:23 AM~17692773
> *DID THE WHEELS WORKOUT ALRIGHT FOR YOU HOMIE???
> *


yea! Thanks homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 11:06 AM~17695783
> *Macayos for a few drinks after work??? Me N My Lady will be there.
> About 4 pm today!
> *


WHAT MACAYOS????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 07:17 AM~17693957
> *:dunno:
> *


You changed it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 11:06 AM~17695783
> *Macayos for a few drinks after work??? Me N My Lady will be there.
> About 4 pm today!
> *


75th?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:11 AM~17695832
> *WHAT MACAYOS????
> *


75th n Thomas. Yes Sir Mr T. That's the one!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 10:06 AM~17695783
> *Macayos for a few drinks after work??? Me N My Lady will be there.
> About 4 pm today!
> *


..............."Me N My Lady".......muy chingon! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 11:53 AM~17696171
> *..............."Me N My Lady".......muy chingon! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 11:37 AM~17696054
> *75th n Thomas.  Yes Sir Mr T. That's the one!
> *











man i thought the one on central!!!! 
i need a raincheck!!! or just have about 8 for me,,,and im good! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 11:53 AM~17696171
> *..............."Me N My Lady".......muy chingon! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 10:53 AM~17696171
> *..............."Me N My Lady".......muy chingon! :biggrin:
> *


Ok,  My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!

Damn!!!! :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 3 2010, 09:30 PM~17690996
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 4 2010, 12:35 PM~17696443
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696381
> *Ok,   My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!
> 
> Damn!!!! :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 11:22 AM~17696381
> *Ok,   My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!
> 
> Damn!!!! :uh:
> *


OOOOOOOOkay don't be so sensitive.......... :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up art buck!!! 
what up mandos69c/10!!! :wave:
what up azmobn06


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 07:17 AM~17693957
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP ART! :wave: I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 11:37 AM~17696054
> *75th n Thomas.  Yes Sir Mr T. That's the one!
> *


hhhmmmm........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 11:53 AM~17696171
> *..............."Me N My Lady".......muy chingon! :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jun 4 2010, 12:35 PM~17696443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was sapening!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696381
> *Ok,   My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!
> 
> Damn!!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: OH NO!!!!! MY PANOCHA HURTS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 12:47 PM~17696517
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: OH NO!!!!! MY PANOCHA HURTS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 11:47 AM~17696517
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: OH NO!!!!! MY PANOCHA HURTS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 12:44 PM~17696499
> *what up art buck!!!
> what up mandos69c/10!!! :wave:
> what up azmobn06
> *


 :biggrin: 'SUP ART LOKS (a.k.a. "CABARET KING JR.")!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 4 2010, 12:47 PM~17696520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 4 2010, 11:44 AM~17696499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sappening!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696381
> *Ok,   My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... MY ROCK...and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!
> 
> Damn!!!! :uh:
> *


[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I][/B]


FIXED AL :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 12:14 AM~17692728
> ****** YOU KNOW THE LAST PICS YOU POST, ***** IT AINT NUTTIN, ***** IT AINT NUTTIN, THIS PIC RIGHT HERE, THIS PIC RIGHT HERE, RIGHT HERE THIS PIC, *****, *****,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: I WAS JUS WATCHING THAT DVD LAST NIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17696555
> *sappening!
> *


Sup Arty!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 11:51 AM~17696558
> *[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I]*
> FIXED AL :thumbsup:
> [/b]



:uh: there is not room for butt kissing on O.G. AZ side....... :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17696555
> *sappening!
> *


 :biggrin: SAME OL' CHIT :uh: GOTTA GO BACK AND GET MY LEG CHECKED :happysad: AND HOPE THEY DON'T FIND ANYTHING ELSE!! :x: :x:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 11:54 AM~17696593
> *:biggrin: SAME OL' CHIT  :uh: GOTTA GO BACK AND GET MY LEG CHECKED  :happysad: AND HOPE THEY DON'T FIND ANYTHING ELSE!! :x: :x:
> *


Good luck


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17696584
> *:uh: there is not room for butt kissing on O.G. AZ side....... :wow:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Shhhhhhhhhh! Al is here. :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 11:47 AM~17696517
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: OH NO!!!!! MY PANOCHA HURTS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


You guys aint right!!! Funny But not right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17696599
> *Good luck
> *


  THANKS! :wow: UH-OH!!! :biggrin: TATA LUNA IS ON THIS PAGE hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 11:44 AM~17696496
> *OOOOOOOOkay don't be so sensitive.......... :wow:
> *


LOL :biggrin: You coming by for a beer foo? :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 11:51 AM~17696558
> *[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/I]*
> FIXED AL :thumbsup:
> [/b]


This is true!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 12:00 PM~17696644
> * THANKS!  :wow: UH-OH!!!  :biggrin: TATA LUNA IS ON THIS PAGE hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya, and I took off my belt too!!  keep this shit up............LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:59 PM~17696637
> *You guys aint right!!! Funny But not right!!! :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: WHAT YOU TALIKIN' BOUT LUNA!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17696584
> *:uh: there is not room for butt kissing on O.G. AZ side....... :wow:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:00 PM~17696645
> *LOL :biggrin:  You coming by for a beer foo? :wow:
> *


 :nono: I don't drink.......





just kidding, I can't make it today got some stuff I gotta do at that time. SOund good though, have a cold one for me and a quesadilla... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 11:54 AM~17696593
> *:biggrin: SAME OL' CHIT  :uh: GOTTA GO BACK AND GET MY LEG CHECKED  :happysad: AND HOPE THEY DON'T FIND ANYTHING ELSE!! :x: :x:
> *


Hope all goes well Mijo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 01:02 PM~17696662
> *Ya, and I took off my belt too!!  keep this shit up............LOL :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: I AM E-SCARED!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 12:48 PM~17696534
> *:biggrin: 'SUP ART LOKS (a.k.a. "CABARET KING JR.")!!  :biggrin:
> *


A HELL NO :uh: 

THAT TITLE IS TO MUCH RESPOSIBILTY,,,ILL JUST STAY MANAIACO LOKS  

OR EL MANNIKLEC........(MANIAC MANIACO)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 01:03 PM~17696671
> *Hope all goes well Mijo! :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS!! I WILL BE LIKE THIS ON THE WAY UP THERE!!! :x: :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17696599
> *Good luck
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 01:02 PM~17696670
> *:nono: I don't drink.......
> just kidding, I can't make it today got some stuff I gotta do at that time.  SOund good though, have a cold one for me and a quesadilla... :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..........BEER AND QUESADILLA!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 01:08 PM~17696717
> *A HELL NO  :uh:
> 
> THAT TITLE IS TO MUCH RESPOSIBILTY,,,ILL JUST STAY MANAIACO LOKS
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 4 2010, 01:01 PM~17696653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 01:02 PM~17696666
> *:scrutinize: WHAT YOU TALIKIN' BOUT LUNA!!??  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 01:09 PM~17696730
> *:werd:
> *


  GRACIAS HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 01:02 PM~17696670
> *:nono: I don't drink.......
> just kidding, I can't make it today got some stuff I gotta do at that time.  SOund good though, have a cold one for me and a quesadilla... :biggrin:
> *

















:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 01:09 PM~17696728
> * THANKS!! I WILL BE LIKE THIS ON THE WAY UP THERE!!! :x: :x: :x:  :biggrin:
> *


X412341325435


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 01:14 PM~17696784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P.ARNOLD may you get taller in Heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 4 2010, 12:46 PM~17696512
> *was sapening!
> *


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17696584
> *:uh: there is not room for butt kissing on O.G. AZ side....... :wow:
> *



 *BUT THERE IS ROOM FOR AN ASS KICKING IF YOU GUYS DON'T LEAVE MY HOMIE LUNA ALONE!!!! :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: *











:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 4 2010, 01:39 PM~17696967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD BRUH????!??!?!??!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 01:53 PM~17697086
> * BUT THERE IS ROOM FOR AN ASS KICKING IF YOU GUYS DON'T LEAVE MY HOMIE LUNA ALONE!!!! :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

compita!!!!!!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 4 2010, 01:39 PM~17696967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I guess I mispelled the mispelling huh :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, compita

WTF :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 01:57 PM~17697125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell naw when they are messing with a homie :angry: 

























:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 02:03 PM~17697196
> *hell naw when they are messing with a homie  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 02:03 PM~17697196
> *hell naw when they are messing with a homie  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was that for Justin :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17697086
> * BUT THERE IS ROOM FOR AN ASS KICKING IF YOU GUYS DON'T LEAVE MY HOMIE LUNA ALONE!!!! :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


Ya Fools.......what OG said!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

JUST WANT TO SAY TO THE FRIENDS HEADING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.....BE CAREFUL, HAVE A GREAT TIME, REPRESENT THE AZ SIDE, TAKE PICS, GOOD LUCK, TELL EVERYONE HELLO. 

JUSTIN, GIVE KITA A HUG FROM THE IDENTITY FAMILY!

BTW??? WHO IS SLEEPING WITH MANDO FROM NEW IMAGE???

BRING BACK THE HARDWARE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*FIXED* :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 02:18 PM~17697305
> *JUST WANT TO SAY TO THE FRIENDS HEADING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.....BE CAREFUL, HAVE A GREAT TIME, REPRESENT THE O.G.AZ SIDE, TAKE PICS, GOOD LUCK, TELL EVERYONE HELLO.
> 
> JUSTIN, GIVE KITA A HUG FROM THE IDENTITY FAMILY!
> ...


*
Ya GENTE.......what LUNA said!!!!!! :biggrin:
<img src=\'http://www.complete80s.com/media/mr-potato-head.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *FIXED* :biggrin:
> 
> MUST BE FRIDAY!!! EVERYONE HAS JOKES!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Lunas64,Jun 4 2010, 02:27 PM~17697386]


> *FIXED* :biggrin:
> 
> MUST BE FRIDAY!!! EVERYONE HAS JOKES!!!
> 
> ...



he just got that GANGSTA LOOK!!! 







[


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY AZ SIDE!!! FOR FATHERS DAY A GANG OF US GO OUT CAMPIN TO CANYON LAKE THE FRIDAY BEFORE FATHERS DAY WE LEAVE AND GET THERE LIKE 4 PM AND COME BACK SUNDAY MORNING, BUT WE GO OUT ON THE WATER,, SUM FRIENDS GOT BOATS,, WE EAT WE DRINK,,, WE PARTY,, WE JUST ONE BIG OLE FAMILY,,,, THE MORE THE MERRIER,,, LAST LIKE 30 OF US WENT,,,,,,,KIDS AND EVERYTHING,,, GETS A LIL WILD BUT ITS ALL ABOUT FAMILY AND FRIENDS!!!!!

ANYBODY DOWN COME OUT AND SHAKE THE SPOT!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 02:18 PM~17697305
> *JUST WANT TO SAY TO THE FRIENDS HEADING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.....BE CAREFUL, HAVE A GREAT TIME, REPRESENT THE AZ SIDE, TAKE PICS, GOOD LUCK, TELL EVERYONE HELLO.
> 
> JUSTIN, GIVE KITA A HUG FROM THE IDENTITY FAMILY!
> ...



Last we heard you guys were snuggled up at the casino hotel! Ever since then you been complaining about your back hurting and the pain going down your leg!!!! 

Oh shit! now we know what happend for real!!!!! Thats why they call it *brokeback* mountain!!!!!!!!!!!:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
























j/k TATA 64


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 02:11 PM~17697683
> *Last we heard you guys were snuggled up at the casino hotel! Ever since then you been complaining about your back hurting and the pain going down your leg!!!!
> 
> Oh shit! now we know what happend for real!!!!!  Thats why they call it brokeback mountain!!!!!!!!!!!:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny Puto!! :biggrin: He will miss me not at Berdoo!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696381
> *Ok,   My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!
> 
> Damn!!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 4 2010, 03:11 PM~17697683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 03:16 PM~17697708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i did my part for fine ass fridays!!!!!!
later azside!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Come out and eat some bomb ass Indian Fry Bread and get you car washed too..
They are raising money for their trip to disneyland where they were asked to perform. Thanks!!! I know it's off topic but last time I posted it on the south side thread and some of you seen it to late.. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 05:09 PM~17698443
> *Come out and eat some bomb ass Indian Fry Bread and get you car washed too..
> They are raising money for their trip to disneyland where they were asked to perform. Thanks!!! I know it's off topic but last time I posted it on the south side thread and some of you seen it to late.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dam OG. NOW U MAKN ME HUNGRY . I HOPE THEY HABE A GOOD TURNOUT.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 04:20 PM~17698167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!CHIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 4 2010, 05:37 PM~17698586
> *NICE!!!!!!CHIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Just wanted da homies to start the weekend off wi aBANG BANG BANG.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 03:16 PM~17697708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 12:43 PM~17696484
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


just chillin being lazy  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17697086
> * BUT THERE IS ROOM FOR AN ASS KICKING IF YOU GUYS DON'T LEAVE MY HOMIE LUNA ALONE!!!! :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


"Gansta" Allen has a body guard now :biggrin: Ok........I will leave him alone....  



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 01:14 PM~17697277
> *Ya Fools.......what OG said!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


"Ya Fools" :wow: hno: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 08:41 PM~17700128
> *"Gansta"  Allen has a body guard now :biggrin: Ok........I will leave him  alone....
> "Ya Fools" :wow:  hno:  :scrutinize:  :around:
> *



LOL! I meant "Gangsta"........ :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up azside. where everyone at?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: AT HAPPY HOUR STILL HOMIE!!!! :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 10:05 PM~17700308
> *Whats up azside. where everyone at?
> *


whats up big mando !!! just chillin here wit my carnala and my bros, enjoyin the evening listening to some oldies and the company!!!! whats good !!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 09:42 PM~17700137
> *LOL!  I meant "Gangsta"........ :wow:
> *


:biggrin: YOU BETTER WATCH OUT FOR HIS PET DUCK TOO ART!!! hno: I HEARD AL TRAINED IT TO BE A :ninja: DUCK!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:14 PM~17700357
> *
> whats up big mando !!! just chillin here wit my carnala and my bros, enjoyin the evening listening to some oldies and the company!!!! whats good !!!
> *



not much, just working on a flyer for Dukes! Something going down this sunday. Ill post it up tomorrow when im done! Other than that just on the comp doing my thang!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 10:20 PM~17700397
> *not much, just working on a flyer for Dukes! Something going down this sunday. Ill post it up tomorrow when im done! Other than that just on the comp doing my thang!
> *


ya everybody gone!!! im just chillin downloading vids making playlists.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:27 PM~17700450
> *ya everybody gone!!! im just chillin downloading vids making playlists.
> 
> *



oh yeah forgot to mention, killing some budlight too!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 4 2010, 08:38 PM~17699599
> *just chillin being lazy   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: ME TOO!!!! :420: :420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 10:31 PM~17700472
> *:biggrin: ME TOO!!!! :420: :420:
> *



you going to berdoo????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 10:30 PM~17700466
> *oh yeah forgot to mention, killing some budlight too!
> *


ya mee too homie,,, tryin to get some oldies,,,,throw some old shit at me,,, we lookin..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 4 2010, 09:41 PM~17700128
> *"Gansta"  Allen has a body guard now :biggrin: Ok........I will leave him  alone....
> "Ya Fools" :wow:  hno:  :scrutinize:  :around:
> *



:biggrin: You know I got your back too homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 4 2010, 10:39 PM~17700534
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave: What up? How you doing?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:34 PM~17700494
> *ya mee too homie,,, tryin to get some oldies,,,,throw some old shit at me,,, we lookin..
> *



this one pretty tight!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 10:48 PM~17700594
> *this one pretty tight!
> 
> 
> ...


is that da original
????????? :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 10:58 PM~17700666
> *is that da original
> ????????? :wow:
> *



Dont know. Have you heard this version of "Sitting in the Park?"


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:00 PM~17700688
> *Dont know. Have you heard this version of "Sitting in the Park?"
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of another Billy Stewart version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4k-AZtF2NU


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, Knightstalker
:biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up homies!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:00 PM~17700688
> *Dont know. Have you heard this version of "Sitting in the Park?"
> 
> 
> ...


no bro,,,,nice,,,,,,and im diggin the watermark!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 4 2010, 11:09 PM~17700751
> *Reminds me of another Billy Stewart version:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4k-AZtF2NU
> *


yup. I like this version best. GQ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17700763
> *no bro,,,,nice,,,,,,and im diggin the watermark!!!!!!!!
> *



Yup its copyright too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:09 PM~17700757
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, Knightstalker
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Whats up homies!!!!
> *


slammin a couple cold ones.....thinking of starting a build thread for "THE KADDY"...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:11 PM~17700768
> *yup. I like this version best. GQ
> 
> 
> ...


that's a cool one, but not alot of people have heard Barbara Masons' version


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:12 PM~17700772
> *Yup its copyright too!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


im cool,,, i can say ,,,i know that vato!!!  


AZ-SIDES PIMPTOGRAPHER!!!!! :biggrin:

AND ALL THE GENTE FROM THE AZ-SIDE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 4 2010, 11:28 PM~17700877
> *slammin a couple cold ones.....thinking of starting a build thread for "THE KADDY"...
> *


Fuck yeah do that shit! The frame is fucking sick! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 11:34 PM~17700921
> *
> 
> *



Oh shit! I got the other version of it


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696381
> *Ok,   My Wifey, My Spouse, Mi Esposa, Better half, Significant Younger Other , My Ole Lady, That Chick, Her, hey You... and I will be at Macayos at 4 pm!!
> 
> Damn!!!! :uh:
> *


fixed, and i'm telling your lady you called her old, asshole!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 12:48 PM~17696534
> *:biggrin: 'SUP ART LOKS (a.k.a. "CABARET KING JR.")!!  :biggrin:
> *


who's CABERET KING SR. ?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 12:51 PM~17696563
> *:cheesy: I WAS JUS WATCHING THAT DVD LAST NIGHT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 4 2010, 01:08 PM~17696714
> *hno: hno: I AM E-SCARED!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ACKING LIKE A LIL B*[email protected] RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 4 2010, 01:53 PM~17697086
> * BUT THERE IS ROOM FOR AN ASS KICKING IF YOU GUYS DON'T LEAVE MY HOMIE LUNA ALONE!!!! :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


IT'S A BIRD, IT'S A PLANE , IT'S CAPTIAN SAVE A OLD ASS HOE!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 11:40 PM~17700959
> *fixed, and i'm telling your lady you called her old, asshole!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: busted


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:09 PM~17700757
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, Knightstalker
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Whats up homies!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:37 PM~17700946
> *Fuck yeah do that shit! The frame is fucking sick!  :biggrin:
> *


Im just moving old pics from all the folders and creating one....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:43 PM~17700991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 TATONKSTERS!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 4 2010, 11:41 PM~17700971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit aint right :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:48 PM~17701014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am i the only one that cant see this ????? its blank!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 4 2010, 11:50 PM~17701031
> *Sup Homie!
> 
> *


whats up east sider????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 11:54 PM~17701048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit looks like she's eating pu$$y

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 11:40 PM~17700967
> *who's CABERET KING SR. ?????
> *


ALOT OF GENTE ON THIS THREAD SAY THIS VATO IS THE CABERAT KING










SUP BIG BEN!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 11:59 PM~17701070
> *ALOT OF GENTE ON THIS THREAD SAY THIS VATO IS THE CABERAT KING
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww shit who is that big mothatrucka???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



whats up art???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 11:52 PM~17701042
> *whats up east sider????
> *


Chilling homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:02 AM~17701080
> *awwwww shit who is that big mothatrucka????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up art???
> *


JUST CHILLIN CARNAL.... ENJOYIN MY COMPANY(MI FAMALIA) SIPPIN,,,,LISTENEN TO MUSIC,,,AND DOIN WHAT WE DO!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:06 AM~17701094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie! I'm here in Yuma getting ready to go to San bern... so is the caddy almost ready???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:03 AM~17701084
> *Chilling homie!
> *


i'm going to testify this evening!!!!!!


I don't know if any of you remember when our brother termite came to us with a problem. He was asking for help in tightening and resealing some 13x7's Z'spokes. Well God sent him in the direction of brother Big Ben, and now those wheels are mounted and rollin on the streets on a PHOENIX RIDERZ car!!!!!!

thats all i got to say about that!!!!!!!
GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND GOOD NIGHT!!!!

*BEN'S CUSTOM WHEELS
(602) 763-6980*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:06 AM~17701094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

ANOTHER AZ-SIDE RIDE I GET TAKE PICS OF!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 5 2010, 12:10 AM~17701111
> *JUST CHILLIN CARNAL.... ENJOYIN MY COMPANY(MI FAMALIA) SIPPIN,,,,LISTENEN TO MUSIC,,,AND DOIN WHAT WE DO!
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> i'm going to testify this evening!!!!!!
> I don't know if any of you remember when our brother termite came to us with a problem. He was asking for help in tightening and resealing some 14x7's Z'spokes. Well God sent him in the direction of brother Big Ben, and now those wheels are mounted and rollin on the streets on a PHOENIX RIDERZ car!!!!!!
> 
> thats all i got to say about that!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:12 AM~17701117
> *i'm going to testify this evening!!!!!!
> I don't know if any of you remember when our brother termite came to us with a problem. He was asking for help in tightening and resealing some 14x7's Z'spokes. Well God sent him in the direction of brother Big Ben, and now those wheels are mounted and rollin on the streets on a PHOENIX RIDERZ car!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Whoa homie!!!.......we don't roll 14's :biggrin: 

But I just want to thank Big Ben for taking care of me...no ****!

I look forward to doing more business with you


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 5 2010, 12:11 AM~17701115
> *What up homie! I'm here in Yuma getting ready to go to San bern... so is the caddy almost ready???
> *


Not even close, but at least it's home for a bit.

Good luck in Berdoo homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 5 2010, 12:17 AM~17701143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:20 AM~17701152
> *Whoa homie!!!.......we don't roll 14's :biggrin:
> 
> But I just want to thank Big Ben for taking care of me...no ****!
> ...


OH SHIT MY BAD HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: I REALLY DO APPRECIATE THE BUSINESS BRO!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:12 AM~17701117
> *i'm going to testify this evening!!!!!!
> I don't know if any of you remember when our brother termite came to us with a problem. He was asking for help in tightening and resealing some 13x7's Z'spokes. Well God sent him in the direction of brother Big Ben, and now those wheels are mounted and rollin on the streets on a PHOENIX RIDERZ car!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:26 AM~17701183
> * FIXED!!!!!!
> *


All good!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 11:52 PM~17701040
> *am i the only one that cant see this ?????  its blank!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


no you not the only one,homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I CAN'T SEE S*&


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 5 2010, 12:36 AM~17701219
> *no you not the only one,homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I CAN'T SEE S*&
> *


I THOUGHT I WAS TOO HIGH AND SHIT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 5 2010, 12:36 AM~17701219
> *no you not the only one,homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I CAN'T SEE S*&
> *


well get your eyes checked :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:42 AM~17701247
> *well get your eyes checked :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO SEE THAT PIC OR WHAT EVER IT IS???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:45 AM~17701263
> *YOU DO SEE THAT PIC OR WHAT EVER IT IS???
> *


no bro, honestly I hate opening links and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:48 AM~17701274
> *no bro, honestly I hate opening links and shit :biggrin:
> *


MEE EITHER BUT EVERYONE IS ALL LAUGHING AND SMILING AND SHIT AND I DONT SEE A DAMN THING :angry: :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:49 AM~17701281
> *MEE EITHER BUT EVERYONE IS ALL LAUGHING AND SMILING AND SHIT AND I DONT SEE A DAMN THING  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:20 AM~17701152
> *Whoa homie!!!.......we don't roll DOWN TO DA GRILL!!! 13'S :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 5 2010, 12:57 AM~17701299
> *DOWN TO DA GRILL!!! 13'S :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


shit, those are old school Mcleans


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 01:00 AM~17701307
> *shit, those are old school Mcleans
> *


TIGHT TIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
*<span style='color:blue'> MORNIN AZ-SIDE.........

O.G SUNDAY

:biggrin: 



















































 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :drama:</span>*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 5 2010, 12:09 AM~17700757
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, Knightstalker
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Whats up homies!!!!
> *



a lil late but :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning AZ!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 4 2010, 10:33 PM~17700487
> *you going to berdoo????
> *


:no: :no: I WISH :biggrin: DONT HAVE THE FERIA TO GO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 11:40 PM~17700967
> *who's CABERET KING SR. ?????
> *


:scrutinize: HMMMMMM....I WONDER WHO IS THE CABARET KING SR.???????? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 4 2010, 11:59 PM~17701070
> *ALOT OF GENTE ON THIS THREAD SAY THIS VATO IS THE CABERAT KING
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: THAT IS THE CABARET KING!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 5 2010, 06:46 AM~17702011
> *:no: :no: I WISH :biggrin: DONT HAVE THE FERIA TO GO
> *


Don't sweat it, last year we went to check it out and it was nothing to brag about. The PHoenix Show is WAAAAAAAAAAAY better.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2010, 08:22 AM~17702116
> *Don't sweat it, last year we went to check it out and it was nothing to brag about.  The PHoenix Show is WAAAAAAAAAAAY better.
> *


:wave: MORNING MR. BUCK! :biggrin: YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BUDDY  THE PHOENIX SHOW IS ALWAYS WAYYYYYYY BETTER!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

WHATS UP CAR CLUB WORLD??


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_There's a show at M& Son's 5301 W. Glendale today from 3:30pm - 5:30pm!</span> _


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:42 AM~17701247
> *well get your eyes checked :biggrin:
> *


GGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU********************K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I DID GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 5 2010, 10:11 AM~17702607
> *GGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 5 2010, 07:49 AM~17702016
> *:scrutinize: HMMMMMM....I WONDER WHO IS THE CABARET KING SR.???????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 5 2010, 08:00 AM~17702043
> *:yes: :yes: THAT IS THE CABARET KING!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


oh shit!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 5 2010, 10:24 AM~17702678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Whats up homies?? We need your help with donations for my homie Luis and his family. They lost a member of their familiy, Joe Pena, so they are doing a car wash fund raiser at the Lees Market on 6th ave and Buckeye to raise money for funeral expenses... I know its a late notice but remember he was a dad, uncle, brother, or son to some people that loved him dearly.... The car wash is going on for the rest of the day today and tomorrow at the same location. So please come out to support this family!!! thanks

Ben.....*


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 12:20 AM~17692764
> *oh yeah mr i have a 63 impala and a72 impala at og mando's getting custom paint!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol but remember mando looks out for me


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 10:59 PM~17701067
> *oh shit looks like she's eating pu$$y
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



If shes eating pu$$y that looks like that, then she can eat all she wants.......Ill pass on some shit like that........ :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 4 2010, 10:59 PM~17701067
> *oh shit looks like she's eating pu$$y
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



If shes eating pu$$y that looks like that, then she can eat all she wants.......Ill pass on some shit like that........ :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 5 2010, 10:11 AM~17702607
> *GGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> ...


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 09:57 AM~17702547
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 5 2010, 12:33 PM~17703161
> *oh shit!!!!  :0  :0
> *


:yes: :yes: BUSTED!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 5 2010, 02:06 PM~17703660
> *:yes: :yes: BUSTED!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies? How's your weekend going so far?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 Dead up in here where everyone at? :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 5 2010, 02:04 PM~17703650
> *:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:
> *



How you doing homie?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 5 2010, 06:32 PM~17704859
> *What up homies? How's your weekend going so far?
> *


  whats good OG, just here chillin in the a/c :biggrin: too hot to go out side


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 5 2010, 06:57 PM~17704967
> * whats good OG, just here chillin in the a/c  :biggrin:  too hot to go out side
> *



Same here my sister told me it was freakn hot out there.. She just went and bought me lottery tickets :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 5 2010, 07:02 PM~17704991
> *Same here my sister told me it was freakn hot out there.. She just went and bought me lottery tickets :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 5 2010, 07:02 PM~17704991
> *Same here my sister told me it was freakn hot out there.. She just went and bought me lottery tickets :biggrin:
> *


what up O.G.!!!!!! 

love ur new avatar! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Glendale Chapter was putting in work!!!! _


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 5 2010, 08:36 PM~17705607
> *what up O.G.!!!!!!
> 
> love ur new avatar! :wow:  :wow:
> *



Nothing much just watching cartoons with my lil girl :biggrin: 
Thanks I'm a Raider Fan 4 Life!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 5 2010, 08:55 PM~17705751
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Glendale Chapter was putting in work!!!!
> *


_
I C THAT HOMMIE.....LSCC ALWAYS HOLDS IT DOWN AND REPRESENTS REAL HARD!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TILL THEM HOPPERS COME OUT._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17705959
> *I C THAT HOMMIE.....LSCC ALWAYS HOLDS IT DOWN AND REPRESENTS REAL HARD!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TILL THEM HOPPERS COME OUT.
> *


_Thanks Homie!!!!
Much lowrider luv & respect!!!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17705974
> *Thanks Homie!!!!
> Much lowrider luv & respect!!!!!
> *


 :wave: whats good Hector


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 5 2010, 08:55 PM~17705751
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Glendale Chapter was putting in work!!!!
> *


_











Is this eugenes car?_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 5 2010, 09:26 PM~17705984
> *:wave: whats good Hector
> *


Wat up G!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17706072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers!!!!
Don't worry....
He's not in our club.....
Niether is the red convertible....
the rest are!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 5 2010, 09:07 AM~17702330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 5 2010, 06:33 PM~17704863
> *:0  Dead up in here where everyone at? :dunno:
> *


i was sleeping at the time!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 5 2010, 07:02 PM~17704991
> *Same here my sister told me it was freakn hot out there.. She just went and bought me lottery tickets :biggrin:
> *


if you hit the lotto, dont forget about me OG!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17705959
> *I C THAT HOMMIE.....LSCC ALWAYS HOLDS IT DOWN AND REPRESENTS REAL HARD!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TILL THEM HOPPERS COME OUT.
> *


x1963


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17706072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 5 2010, 08:36 PM~17705607
> *what up O.G.!!!!!!
> 
> love ur new avatar! :wow:  :wow:
> *


whats up art loks????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up termite??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 12:32 AM~17707149
> *whats up termite??
> *


Sup homie, I'm just getting up :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 6 2010, 12:33 AM~17707152
> *Sup homie, I'm just getting up :biggrin:
> *


man i fell asleep about 4 pm and just woke up like 30 minutes ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PAGE 3500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*Ben'sCustomWheels 5539 *
Knightstalker 4898 
INSIDIOUS 2822 
MANDOS69C/10 2730 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
TROUBLE 2219 
azmobn06 1988 
Art Buck 1903 
JEN IN PHX 1869 
BigMandoAZ 1820 
357IN602 1777 
locdownmexikan 1764 
OGPLAYER 1631 
big ray 1524 
unity_mike 1082 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016 
Lunas64 974 
Lowrider Style CC 957 
MARINATE 908 
ART LOKS 840 
PHX CUSTOM TEES 803 
DeeLoc 773 
smiley_62 765 
lil ese 764 
DIRTY SOUTH 644 
LADY C 629 
YOUNG ROGUE 584 
regal85 584 
New-Image-soldier 563 
gzking 545 
remione1 459 
Cadi4life 448 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 440 
ARIZA70 438 
compita 386 
Justin-Az 368 
l/t1 359 
73 Riviera 357 
PHXROJOE 341 
BIG CHANO 333 
caddy_teXxx 323 
ISPRAYPPG 320 
blazed out 314 
TRU CRUIZERS 288 
GLENDALE GRL 285 
I. K. Rico 266 
PURO CERVANTES 262 
RedDog 261 
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 248 
Twiins 239 
cadillac jay 226 
azroller 197 
Riderz-4-Life 194 
PHXKSTM 191 
87CADDY 191 
MISS *V* 183 
djsire 177 
beanerman 171 
ROLL'N 169 
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167 
D.J. Midnite 162 
SPIRITRUNNER74 158 
smiley602 155 
cutlass.hopper 150 
unity1963 149 
mxcn_roc 149 
sixninebuicks 145 
HATERADE 142 
4DA 8O5 137 
94sikdeville602 136 
Candy Blue 64 133 
Icemanrandy 133 
hoppers602 133 
purecandy az 131 
UNTOUCHABLE1 130 
ForeverMobinChevys 123 
toons 118 
MonteLoko87 114 
LUXURY 114 
gibby64 112 
CHUCKS66 111 
Teamblowme602 109 
BIG NICK 109 
kraz13 103 
j_mann 101 
robs68 99 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 12:42 AM~17707204
> *man i fell asleep about 4 pm and just woke up like 30 minutes ago  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same shit here


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 12:44 AM~17707212
> *PAGE 3500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> azmobn06 1988
> Art Buck 1903
> ...



dam, 12 more posts for 2,000 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 6 2010, 12:54 AM~17707265
> *dam, 12 more posts for 2,000 :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 12:32 AM~17707149
> *whats up termite??
> *


what up big ben ...was just chillin with a homie that came in from out of town!!!! bout to crash,,,headed to canyon lake manana,, uffin: uffin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 01:44 AM~17707212
> *PAGE 3500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Knightstalker 4898
> INSIDIOUS 2822
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm looking for some cheap used knockoff. Anybody have a set?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17706630
> *Wat up G!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


chillin :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 12:29 AM~17707135
> *i'll be there
> *



X2


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats up everyone I have some Rottie pups for sale. They are just over a month old theres 8 in the litter to chose from. For more info just pm me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets show the Dukes some Lowrider Luv!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 12:44 AM~17707212
> *PAGE 3500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MANDOS69C/10 2730
> BUBBZinAZ 2689
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 6 2010, 01:09 AM~17707317
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AZ SIDE KING :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jun 6 2010, 09:54 AM~17708438
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Sergio


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 6 2010, 11:45 AM~17708901
> *Sup Sergio
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jun 6 2010, 09:54 AM~17708438
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPENING!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 6 2010, 08:46 AM~17708142
> *chillin :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Its hotttttt out here in cali son can't wate to get home


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddyworld_@Jun 6 2010, 12:19 PM~17709090
> *Its hotttttt out here in cali son can't wate to get home
> *


Yeah cuz az side took the heat over there!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

What up AZside :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 01:35 PM~17709453
> *Yeah cuz az side took the heat over there!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 11:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

what UP AZ RIDERS?
HERE'S AN INTRO TO A NEW NAME IN AZ HYDROS

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL WITH ANY TECH/PRICE QUESTIONS.
WE FIX MOTORS, EXTEND A-ARMS, DO FRAME OFF/REINFORCEMENT, MOST BRANDS ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!!!!! 1 CALL WILL DO IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!
YOU CAN EVEN ORDER 155/80/13 W/W CORNELLS 4=$105.00 OUT THE DOOR

GRACIAS,

BIGHAPPY55-DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

cruising out to Dennys in a few for the cruise nite!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 05:16 PM~17710707
> *cruising out to Dennys in a few for the cruise nite!
> *


DAMN THATS A LONG DRIVE FOR YOU!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 6 2010, 04:42 PM~17710116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEAM BLOW ME BABY!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 6 2010, 02:16 PM~17709701
> *What up AZside  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Chano how's it going homie?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 6 2010, 03:57 PM~17710205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 04:27 PM~17710411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Since I can't be out there to help out I am gonna donate some water and soda


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2010, 05:50 PM~17710871
> *TEAM BLOW ME BABY!
> *


What up Big Ed?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17710935
> *What up Big Ed?
> *


WHAT UP O.G IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THERE MUCH LOVE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I HAVE 7 BRAND NEW BATTERYS FOR YOUR HYDRO'S NEVER BEEN USED 60 DOLLARS EACH IF YOU NEED THEM CALL ME BIG ED AY 602 -446-4249 THANKS WILL TRADE FOR WHATEVER WORTH IT!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2010, 06:22 PM~17711137
> *WHAT UP O.G IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THERE MUCH LOVE
> *



Thanks didn't even see you until I read my card and seen the pics..Thanks for coming out it was fun to see everyone again... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all tits no ass..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up art Loks?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 6 2010, 07:33 PM~17711747
> *What up art Loks?
> *


just here with chillin family!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 6 2010, 08:19 PM~17712184
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *



Thanks!!! Nice Pic's


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 6 2010, 08:22 PM~17712214
> *just here with chillin family!!
> *



Cool  Same here just made some tacos and rice and now chillin' watching tv.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope everyone had fun tonight.. i'm sitting here watching Madea Goes To Jail!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

:biggrin: Congrats to all my USOs and all the other AZ riders who went to San Bernadino and schooled all the Cali boys!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 6 2010, 06:55 PM~17710904
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 6 2010, 01:26 AM~17707364
> *what up big ben ...was just chillin with a homie that came in from out of town!!!! bout to crash,,,headed to canyon lake manana,, uffin:  uffin:
> *


how was the lake homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 6 2010, 02:46 AM~17707467
> *I'm  looking for some cheap used knockoff. Anybody have a set?
> *


i got some new ones for $140 homie!!!

Big Ben (602) 763-6980


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 6 2010, 06:12 AM~17707633
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 6 2010, 07:06 AM~17707730
> *
> *


whats crackin doggie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17708492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 6 2010, 11:44 AM~17708892
> *AZ SIDE KING :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 6 2010, 03:40 PM~17710108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 6 2010, 04:27 PM~17710411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey mando are you gonna put it on the glass???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2010, 05:50 PM~17710871
> *TEAM BLOW ME BABY!
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 6 2010, 05:57 PM~17710925
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Since I can't be out there to help out I am gonna donate some water and soda
> *


see thats why everybody loves you here on az side!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2010, 06:24 PM~17711155
> *I HAVE 7 BRAND NEW BATTERYS FOR YOUR HYDRO'S NEVER BEEN USED 60 DOLLARS EACH IF YOU NEED THEM CALL ME BIG ED AY 602 -446-4249 THANKS WILL TRADE FOR WHATEVER WORTH IT!
> *


good luck on the sale homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 6 2010, 08:19 PM~17712184
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


better pics homie, thank you!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17713497
> *Hope everyone had fun tonight.. i'm sitting here watching Madea Goes To Jail!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats funny shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Pirate_@Jun 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17713724
> *:biggrin: Congrats to all my USOs and all the other AZ riders who went to San Bernadino and schooled all the Cali boys!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:28 AM~17714294
> *see thats why everybody loves you here on az side!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:30 AM~17714299
> *thats funny shit!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it was :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:30 AM~17714301
> *pics?????
> *



X2


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 6 2010, 11:44 AM~17708892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> $1 RAFFLE :wow: - AZ CHAVO IS DONATING A $150.00 PINSTRIPING JOB FOR THE IDENTITY CC CAR WASH. COME BY, GET YOUR RIDE WASHED AND SIGN UP FOR THE $1 RAFFLE FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN THE PINSTRIPING JOB BY NON OTHER THEN MR CHAVO!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:21 AM~17714266
> *how was the lake homie????
> *


man carnal,,, didnt make it,,, woke up went to my carnalitas house made breakfast for her and family ,,,went to JUST BLAZED and chilled for a couple hourz and then went to a homies and chilled wit some cold ones,,,then went home and chilled wiT some other homies and more cold ones ....so i missed the lake!!!

*BUT FOR FATHERS DAY I WILL BE OUT AT CANYON LAKE for 3 days FOR SHURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:28 AM~17714294
> *see thats why everybody loves you here on az side!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > $1 RAFFLE :wow: - AZ CHAVO IS DONATING A $150.00 PINSTRIPING JOB FOR THE IDENTITY CC CAR WASH. COME BY, GET YOUR RIDE WASHED AND SIGN UP FOR THE $1 RAFFLE FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN THE PINSTRIPING JOB BY NON OTHER THEN MR CHAVO!! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > DAM BRO IM GONNA MISS THIS CAR WASH,,,,ILL BE AT THE FATHERS DAY TRIP!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :angry: MAN I WANTED TO GET OUT TO THIS!!!!
> :wow: HOW WAS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> AND NO PICS??
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres sum pics from San Bernadino Show I took, Hope yall enjoy...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17716202
> *Heres sum pics from San Bernadino Show I took, Hope yall enjoy...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 7 2010, 09:44 AM~17716221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: 

THX BRO THE ONLY THING MISSING IS A COLD BEER!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

And last is our booth we had setup at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a custom tank KrazyKutting/KarzIcon made...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

what UP AZ RIDERS?
HERE'S AN INTRO TO A NEW NAME IN AZ HYDROS

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL WITH ANY TECH/PRICE QUESTIONS.
WE FIX MOTORS, EXTEND A-ARMS, DO FRAME OFF/REINFORCEMENT, MOST BRANDS ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!!!!! 1 CALL WILL DO IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!
YOU CAN EVEN ORDER 155/80/13 W/W CORNELLS 4=$105.00 OUT THE DOOR

GRACIAS,

BIGHAPPY55-DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS


we DO TRAVEL IF NEEDED!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 02:25 AM~17714281
> *whats up homie??
> *


WHAT UP BRO??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pics Danny! Lots of badass cars there for sure!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

new mex rolling thru


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 7 2010, 10:36 AM~17716723
> *And last is our booth we had setup at the show!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :wow: :wow: VERY NICE PICS DANIEL!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 7 2010, 10:36 AM~17716723
> *And last is our booth we had setup at the show!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Daniel


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:26 AM~17714284
> *hey mando are you gonna put it on the glass???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :uh: YOU FORGOT TO SAY...(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 7 2010, 04:34 AM~17714561
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up OG how you doing???


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17717098
> *Here is a custom tank KrazyKutting/KarzIcon made...
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY HOMIES JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:28 AM~17714294
> *see thats why everybody loves you here on az side!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 05:45 AM~17714716
> *NOT A KING, JUST A WHORE! :biggrin:
> 
> *


shut up ***** and go feed your babies!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:11 AM~17715915
> *man carnal,,, didnt make it,,, woke up went to my carnalitas house made breakfast for her and family ,,,went to JUST BLAZED and chilled for a couple hourz and then went to a homies and chilled wit some cold ones,,,then went home and chilled wiT some other homies and more cold ones ....so i missed the lake!!!
> 
> BUT FOR FATHERS DAY I WILL BE OUT AT CANYON LAKE for 3 days FOR SHURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


damn homie alot of homies and cold ones!!!
you couldve just said i didnt go!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 12:23 PM~17717705
> *:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


Sup


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 7 2010, 11:34 AM~17717245
> *WHAT UP BRO??
> *


hey homie wheres the shop at????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:23 PM~17717711
> *shut up ***** and go feed your babies!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 12:16 PM~17717642
> *:scrutinize: :uh: YOU FORGOT TO SAY...(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


no i didnt cause he is a ****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 12:11 PM~17717596
> *Nice pics Daniel
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

childsplay69 aka daniel thanks for the good pics homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:25 PM~17717734
> *no i didnt cause he is a ****!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> j/k
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE BEN!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:23 PM~17717711
> *shut up ***** and go feed your babies!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

what UP AZ RIDERS?
HERE'S AN INTRO TO A NEW NAME IN AZ HYDROS

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL WITH ANY TECH/PRICE QUESTIONS.
WE FIX MOTORS, EXTEND A-ARMS, DO FRAME OFF/REINFORCEMENT, MOST BRANDS ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!!!!! 1 CALL WILL DO IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!
YOU CAN EVEN ORDER 155/80/13 W/W CORNELLS 4=$105.00 OUT THE DOOR

GRACIAS,

BIGHAPPY55-DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS


we DO TRAVEL IF NEEDED!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 12:24 PM~17717723
> *Sup
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 12:27 PM~17717758
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE BEN!!
> *


 :dunno: what???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up Al Bundy????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:39 PM~17717847
> *:dunno:  what???
> *


:twak: OOPS...I MEANT TO SAY "FUCKIN BEN!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 12:54 PM~17717974
> *:twak: OOPS...I MEANT TO SAY "FUCKIN BEN!!" :biggrin:
> *


I CAN NEVER DO NUTTING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 12:25 PM~17717740
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


just here making dough :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:58 PM~17718020
> *I CAN NEVER DO NUTTING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 01:00 PM~17718039
> *just here making dough :biggrin:
> *


I'LL TAKE A DOZEN DONUTS, THANK YOU


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 01:00 PM~17718039
> *just here making dough :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 7 2010, 01:01 PM~17718056
> *
> *


ESE VATO LOCO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 7 2010, 01:01 PM~17718056
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 01:07 PM~17718108
> *:wave:
> *


HEY MANDO THERE IS A GUY BY THE NAME OF 'THE FLY" ON THE PAISA TOPIC, WHO IS THAT?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SPIT IT OUT aRT LOKS, SHIT!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:14 PM~17718195
> *SPIT IT OUT aRT LOKS, SHIT!!!!
> *


he got stuck :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:08 PM~17718123
> *HEY MANDO THERE IS A GUY BY THE NAME OF  'THE FLY" ON THE PAISA TOPIC, WHO IS THAT?
> *


Mosca :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:08 PM~17718123
> *HEY MANDO THERE IS A GUY BY THE NAME OF  'THE FLY" ON THE PAISA TOPIC, WHO IS THAT?
> *


:dunno: :dunno: HE HASNT POSTED ANYTHING...I GUESS HE IS JUS CHECKIN OUT THE THREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP BEN, MANDO, AND TERMITE.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 01:24 PM~17718279
> *WHATS UP BEN, MANDO, AND TERMITE.
> *


What up my fellow borracho :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 7 2010, 01:14 PM~17718195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 01:25 PM~17718283
> *What up my fellow borracho :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: YEAH WHAT MY HOMIE TERMITE SAID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, Riderz-4-Life

...yes I made it in to work this morning

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > $1 RAFFLE :wow: - AZ CHAVO IS DONATING A $150.00 PINSTRIPING JOB FOR THE IDENTITY CC CAR WASH. COME BY, GET YOUR RIDE WASHED AND SIGN UP FOR THE $1 RAFFLE FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN THE PINSTRIPING JOB BY NON OTHER THEN MR CHAVO!! :biggrin:
> > The car wash is to help us raise $$$ for our 1st Ever, Vegas Car Show trip for IDENTITY CC AZ!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:24 PM~17717722
> *damn homie alot of homies and cold ones!!!
> you couldve just said i didnt go!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


woke up late!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 12:26 PM~17717752
> *childsplay69 aka daniel thanks for the good pics homie
> *


x1971 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

$1 RAFFLE :wow: - AZ CHAVO IS DONATING A $150.00 PINSTRIPING JOB FOR THE IDENTITY CC CAR WASH. COME BY, GET YOUR RIDE WASHED AND SIGN UP FOR THE $1 RAFFLE FOR YOUR CHANCE TO WIN THE PINSTRIPING JOB BY NON OTHER THEN MR CHAVO!! :biggrin: 
The car wash is to help us raise $$$ for our 1st Ever, Vegas Car Show trip for IDENTITY CC AZ!!!
[/quote]




Good Luck With the car wash homies I will have that soda and water for you guys this friday so someone can come pick it up  

You gave me an idea to raise money for me to go to vegas this year for the first time too :biggrin: Sell food!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 01:17 PM~17718217
> *he got stuck :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 01:18 PM~17718219
> *Mosca :cheesy:
> *


que no??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:05 PM~17718088
> *I'LL TAKE A DOZEN DONUTS, THANK YOU*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 01:23 PM~17718263
> *:dunno: :dunno: HE HASNT POSTED ANYTHING...I GUESS HE IS JUS CHECKIN OUT THE THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


pinchi mosca huh


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 01:24 PM~17718279
> *WHATS UP BEN, MANDO, AND TERMITE.
> *


whats up homeboy???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 7 2010, 02:48 PM~17718968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:14 PM~17718195
> *SPIT IT OUT aRT LOKS, SHIT!!!!
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

fuckin boring day, i need a job!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 01:27 PM~17718306
> *:biggrin: YEAH WHAT MY HOMIE TERMITE SAID!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 7 2010, 01:25 PM~17718283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THINKING ABOUT MY NEXT BEER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html 


:angry: :angry: did they really cancel vegas??????:tears: :tears: 

its not on there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 03:12 PM~17719204
> *THINKING ABOUT MY NEXT BEER!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I WENT TO CHURCH A COUPLE A WEEKS AGO. THIS GUY ASK IF I COULD GET A FEW HOMIES TO BRING SOME CARS.


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> man homie my lil sis goes to this church,,and she hit me up about gettin some rides for the last one!!!!
> so we gonna get some ranflas out there to support?????[/i][/b]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 03:12 PM~17719204
> *THINKING ABOUT MY NEXT BEER!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 7 2010, 03:50 PM~17719549
> *
> *


paque sepan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DRAGON BALL-Z, valledelsol, ART LOKS, cutlass.hopper, unity_mike


hey Art Lok, look its DRAGON BALLZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 7 2010, 03:23 PM~17719291
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAMMMMNNN, WHAT TOPIC WERE THESE ON???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 03:57 PM~17719602
> *DRAGON BALL-Z, valledelsol, ART LOKS, cutlass.hopper, unity_mike
> hey Art Lok, look its DRAGON BALLZ
> 
> ...


wtf,,,,,,does he got no hands?????

he cant talk or what!!!
what up mr Z???? :wow:   :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17719614
> *DAAAAAAAMMMMNNN, WHAT TOPIC WERE THESE ON???
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544945

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 03:57 PM~17719602
> *DRAGON BALL-Z, valledelsol, ART LOKS, cutlass.hopper, unity_mike
> hey Art Lok, look its DRAGON BALLZ
> 
> ...


he aint got no hands Big Ben!!! he got 0 posts!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
or he's the opposite of justin ,,,,,,reads but WRITES NO NOVELAS!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17718316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL IM OUT GENTE,,,,,MANANA CON FAVOR THE DIOS!!!!


LATERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























































http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...wQ2MRcr9F7o86A0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 7 2010, 03:48 PM~17719529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


</span>


:uh: :uh: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few Pics From SAN BERNARDINO!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

And you know i had to get a pic with her! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17720583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic's :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Im done for now Later AZ Side!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17719858
> *WELL IM OUT GENTE,,,,,MANANA CON FAVOR THE DIOS!!!!
> LATERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you crazy homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 04:42 PM~17719948
> *
> *


did you get that price for me homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s

the russians are coming!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 06:45 PM~17721035
> *did you get that price for me homie????
> *


he's been out....by Wed or Thurs


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 06:37 PM~17720934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass pics homie, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17721052
> *he's been out....by Wed or Thurs
> *


:no: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok i guess i can wait!!!

j/k homie, do you remember what parts i said huh.....


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 02:56 PM~17719594
> *paque sepan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17721147
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie y tu???


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 7 2010, 11:41 AM~17717317
> *Great pics Danny! Lots of badass cars there for sure!   :biggrin:
> *


x64 :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jun 7 2010, 06:59 PM~17721202
> *x64 :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:

gzking, PHX CUSTOM TEES, joe 2 64s, primer665, cutlass.hopper, 97TownCar


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17721182
> *chillin homie y tu???
> *


same checkin out the pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 7 2010, 07:03 PM~17721245
> *same checkin out the pics
> *


there aint nothing to do


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

que onda compita uffin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 05:39 PM~17720399
> *A few Pics From SAN BERNARDINO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow: dammm bad azz pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jun 7 2010, 07:09 PM~17721304
> *:wow:
> :nicoderm:  :wow: dammm bad azz pics :thumbsup:
> *


horndogg!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 7 2010, 07:06 PM~17721276
> *que onda compita uffin:
> *


nada homie aqui mirando las pictures y tu?wat up 2!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

grand natinal 84,

ESE MI *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ITS HOT LIKE A MOTHAFUCKA OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 7 2010, 01:39 PM~17718926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck With the car wash homies I will have that soda and water for you guys this friday so someone can come pick it up  

You gave me an idea to raise money for me to go to vegas this year for the first time too :biggrin: Sell food!!! :biggrin:


Thanks OG, Let me know where to pixk it up, I can have someone roll by!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17721799
> *Good Luck With the car wash homies I will have that soda and water for you guys this friday so someone can come pick it up
> 
> You gave me an idea to raise money for me to go to vegas this year for the first time too :biggrin:  Sell food!!! :biggrin:
> ...


whats up luna


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 01:05 PM~17718093
> *ESE VATO LOCO!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

whats crackin Ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 7 2010, 01:07 PM~17718108
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: que pasa Mando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 7 2010, 08:43 PM~17722659
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> whats crackin Ben
> *


aqui nomas homie trying to finish up the 6tray!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 05:34 PM~17720902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA TELL ME WHO THE TORTA IN THE CAR IS!!!! I GOTS TO KNOW!!!!!!............GAWWWWWW DAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 7 2010, 08:44 PM~17722669
> *:wave: que pasa Mando
> *


 :biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH CURTIS :wow: JUS ENJOYING ALL THE PICS THAT WERE POSTED FROM THE SAN BERDOO SHOW!! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17721147
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 'SUP RAUL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:01 AM~17724542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: OHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :h5: TORTA TUESDAY!!!!! GOTTA GO TO SLEEP BUT AT LEAST I WILL HAVE SUMTIN TO WATCH IN DA MORNING!! :naughty: DO THE DAMN THANG BIG BEN (a.k.a. CABARET KING) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:03 AM~17724557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: SAMANTHA 38G IS ONE SEXY TORTA!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:04 AM~17724566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 8 2010, 12:05 AM~17724576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! :biggrin: OK DANIEL....DO YOU KNOW THIS TORTA????? :wow: :wow: IS THIS FROM YOUR OWN CAMERA????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 8 2010, 12:09 AM~17724602
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!  :biggrin: OK DANIEL....DO YOU KNOW THIS TORTA?????  :wow:  :wow: IS THIS FROM YOUR OWN CAMERA????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What? you didnt think bike guys knew how to party huh haha...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 8 2010, 12:11 AM~17724615
> *What? you didnt think bike guys knew how to party huh haha...
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU SO CRAZY!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:20 AM~17724669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDAAAAMMMNNN........I LOVE CHINESE FOOD!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:19 AM~17724658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:  :yes: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 07:21 PM~17722367
> *whats up luna
> *


Sup Benny!!! Man thanks for starting my Tuesday off!! fap fap fap!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17721083
> *:no:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ok i guess i can wait!!!
> 
> j/k homie, do you remember what parts i said huh.....
> *


yup, undercarriege and top frame?!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 8 2010, 06:06 AM~17725457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:56 AM~17724831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 01:01 AM~17724849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!........... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP ART?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 8 2010, 11:13 AM~17727712
> *WHAT UP ART?
> *


what up mikey :biggrin: 
:uh: and all OG az-side!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

>


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Up for sale. Five rims, five tires, and four hubcaps off a 64 Impala SS. Tires are like new and hub caps are in great shape. Hit me up if interested. 
602-690-8269


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 8 2010, 11:20 AM~17727770
> *what up mikey :biggrin:
> :uh: and all OG az-side!!!!
> *


WHERES THE BUD AT?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 7 2010, 06:37 PM~17720934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for da pics homie!!!!
made me hungry!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17728005
> *WHERES THE BUD AT?
> *


i was thinkin of havin lunch over at this lil bar and grill off of 40st and university!!!,,,,im gonna have a cold one just for u mikey!!! and im gonna enjoy it more than the other ones i have!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, unity1963, childsplay69, knightowl480



whats good raza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 8 2010, 01:04 PM~17728707
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

<span style='color:red'>we invite you to come join us as we celebrate all the fathers this warm june 20th in arizona. come out, bring out the bbq and can beers and gather the family for a nice cruise to the park . we are trying for a hop and tug of war. cars and bikes all welcome. no registration fees just fun in the sun. the bbq/cruise starts at 11:30am sunday morning and ends at 4:00pm sunday evening.  

here is a map to the park. the bbq/cruise is at fire fighter park.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Afternoon OG AZ SIDE!!! :wave: :wave: 
I can see I didn't miss much up in here you *MANIACOS* :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 8 2010, 01:04 PM~17728707
> *EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 01:13 AM~17724893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 01:32 PM~17729004
> *Good Afternoon OG AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> I can see I didn't miss much up in here you "TORTA TUESDAY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Black86Cutty, kraz13, Lunas64

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: I SEE YOU LUNA!!! :biggrin: ARE YOU DONE FAPPING YET????(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 01:32 PM~17729004
> *Good Afternoon OG AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> I can see I didn't miss much up in here you MANIACOS :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
YA SOME PEOPLES KIDS HUH OG??? :nono:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Jun 8 2010, 01:47 PM~17729120]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!! :wave: GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO THE MAIN *X1971
</span></span>[/i]*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 8 2010, 01:48 PM~17729139
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10, Black86Cutty, kraz13, Lunas64
> 
> ...


7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, 602 Monte, RC6DEUCE, Lunas64,</span> bonneville77
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: <span style=\'color:blue\'>NOW I SEE U LUNA!!!!! ARE U FAPPING AGAIN???? (NO ****!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Delwons

WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHERE U BEEN AT HOMIE?? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 8 2010, 03:25 PM~17730006
> *Delwons
> 
> WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



what up. ive been just chillin busy with these damn dogs. getting ready to dig up some tortas :boink:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Jun 8 2010, 03:28 PM~17730040
> *what up. ive been just chillin busy with these damn dogs. getting ready to dig up some tortas :boink:
> *


 :wow: :wow: GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!! NOW U CAN TAKE OF ALL THE DOGS ON HERE!!!!
WOOF WOOF!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:








:wow: :wow: :wow: THIS IS WHY BIG BEN IS THE CABERAT KING!!! :wow:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 8 2010, 03:40 PM~17730131
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I know Al was there! 

Sprite can! lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 8 2010, 01:47 PM~17729120
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!  :wave: GOTTA GIVE PROPS TO THE MAIN YUP KING MANIACO HUH!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17730287
> *YUP KING MANIACO HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *


X1963 :biggrin:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 8 2010, 03:49 PM~17730203
> *LOL I know Al was there!
> 
> Sprite can!  lol :biggrin:
> *


i this the show where he walked around with a sprite can mando??? :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 12:58 AM~17724838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17730287
> *YUP KING MANIACO HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

got dam!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo arizona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SHE CAN TAKE A SHIT WHERE EVER SHE WANTS!!!!!!!

NUMBER 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THATS HOW UNITY GETS DOWN BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 8 2010, 05:26 PM~17730998
> *Qvo arizona
> *


Qvole Gato!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 8 2010, 05:14 PM~17730868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THE CRUISE THING CANCELLED FOR THIS????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 8 2010, 05:26 PM~17730998
> *Qvo arizona
> *


Y YO QUE, BABOSO???? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: :wave:

showcars00, BrownSoul85, 62wildcat, D.J. Midnite, YOUNG ROGUE, bonneville77, ART LOKS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 8 2010, 05:26 PM~17730998
> *Qvo arizona
> *


QUE ONDA MI GATITO, MEEEEOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 05:54 PM~17731270
> *WAS THE CRUISE THING CANCELLED FOR THIS????
> *



what cruise?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn this state is so fucked up by the government. My brother went fishing and got a ticket :uh: *YOU NEED A LICENSE TO FISH BUT YOU DON'T NEED ONE TO CARRY A GUN WTF!!!

SORRY A LITTLE OFF TOPIC :biggrin: *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17731394
> *Damn this state is so fucked up by the government. My brother went fishing and got a ticket  :uh:  YOU NEED A LICENSE TO FISH BUT YOU DON'T NEED ONE TO CARRY A GUN WTF!!!
> 
> SORRY A LITTLE OFF TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


Damm OG that is true!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 8 2010, 06:19 PM~17731477
> *Damm OG that is true!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


YUP IT SUCKS BUT WHAT CAN WE DO?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

All sizes of Brilliant Chrome Silver FLAKE is available here. Don't get jacked at the body shop on 6 Jars @ $300 when you can get the same amount for $120 right here.

Paypal is easy, Pay with your debit or Credit card for a single transaction 

4oz Jar $17.50----1 lb Bags @ $55.00 see the bottom of this post on how to sign up for paypal[/B]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17731394
> *Damn this state is so fucked up by the government. My brother went fishing and got a ticket  :uh:  YOU NEED A LICENSE TO FISH BUT YOU DON'T NEED ONE TO CARRY A GUN WTF!!!
> 
> SORRY A LITTLE OFF TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


FUCKED UP BUT TRUE!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 8 2010, 06:04 PM~17731353
> *what cruise?
> *


WELL NOT THE CRUISE, I MEAN THE SHOW AND SHINE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17731257
> *THATS HOW UNITY GETS DOWN BABY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 07:09 PM~17731394
> *Damn this state is so fucked up by the government. My brother went fishing and got a ticket  :uh:
> 
> THATS THE BEST THING ABOUT THIS STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whos kids are these????????


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 8 2010, 09:44 PM~17732987
> *Whos kids are these????????
> 
> 
> ...


THEY MINE, BUT I DONT CLAIM 'EM

LOLZ, I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 05:36 PM~17731640
> *WELL NOT THE CRUISE, I MEAN THE SHOW AND SHINE
> *


What show and shine?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: 'SUP AZ SIDE!! :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17732981
> *
> 
> THATS THE BEST THING ABOUT THIS STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...






Hahahahahaha I'm a step ahead of that :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 8 2010, 09:29 PM~17733626
> *uffin: 'SUP AZ SIDE!! :420:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17732987
> *Whos kids are these????????
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what you call team work


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 05:52 PM~17731242
> *SHE CAN TAKE A SHIT WHERE EVER SHE WANTS!!!!!!!
> 
> NUMBER 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17732987
> *Whos kids are these????????
> 
> 
> ...


talking about having eachothers back!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 8 2010, 08:51 PM~17733070
> *What show and shine?
> *


ok not show and shine, i mean kick back

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17733773
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: IT WAS A HOT MOTHA-SUCKA TODAY!!! :angry: :burn:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 09:44 PM~17733812
> *talking about having eachothers back!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT IS KRAK-A–LAKIN BENJAMIN?! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well i got bad news.....
Due to there not being enough money in the budget for sercurity.....
The Show & Shine was canceled. But everyone can still come out to the premere!
_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 8 2010, 09:53 PM~17733896
> *Well i got bad news.....
> Due to there not being enough money in the budget for sercurity.....
> The Show & Shine was canceled. But everyone can still come out to the premere!
> ...


THATS BULLSHIT HECTOR!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17732981
> *
> 
> THATS THE BEST THING ABOUT THIS STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I felt that my life was threatend.....I reached for my license and he pulled out a gun. I feared for my life.............I used to have a CCW LICENSE. I know da drill. SHOOT 1st ask ?'S after...........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17733986
> *THATS BULLSHIT HECTOR!
> *


I know....
The theatre was afraid of us getting into trouble! Due to sterio types! Due to the media! Thats why we need to do more charity events! And bcuz of this BULLSHIT we got the "Say No To Drugs" car show coming up! We need to show the world we're positive roll models! That we care about our youth. 
If you have any questions or doubt wat happened you can call the number on the flyer and ask for Brenda. She's in charge.....


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17733819
> *ok not show and shine, i mean kick back
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kick back at Big Ben's place! Everyone is invited


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 8 2010, 10:55 PM~17734421
> *Kick back at Big Ben's place! Everyone is invited
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 8 2010, 09:53 PM~17733891
> *:biggrin: WHAT IS KRAK-A–LAKIN BENJAMIN?! :wave:
> *


chillin homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 8 2010, 10:55 PM~17734421
> *Kick back at Big Ben's place! Everyone is invited
> *


byob, byom, i have the charcol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels

:biggrin: :wave: What up Ben?


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:20 PM~17734136
> *I know....
> The theatre was afraid of us getting into trouble! Due to sterio types! Due to the media! Thats why we need to do more charity events! And bcuz of this BULLSHIT we got the "Say No To Drugs" car show coming up! We need to show the world we're positive roll models! That we care about our youth.
> If you have any questions or doubt wat happened you can call the number on the flyer and ask for Brenda. She's in charge.....
> *


well hector more charity events is right, the one big thing is to stay away for the political bull like sb1070 if you put low lows out there it adds to are stero type!! Support it on a personal level dont put the clubs or the cars into it!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:20 PM~17734136
> *I know....
> The theatre was afraid of us getting into trouble! Due to sterio types! Due to the media! Thats why we need to do more charity events! And bcuz of this BULLSHIT we got the "Say No To Drugs" car show coming up! We need to show the world we're positive roll models! That we care about our youth.
> If you have any questions or doubt wat happened you can call the number on the flyer and ask for Brenda. She's in charge.....
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 
















NO! :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 8 2010, 10:04 PM~17733986
> *THATS BULLSHIT HECTOR!
> *


Mike its ok let it go I know you were all ready and looking foward to it its ok buddy hector would come up with something else. :loco:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 9 2010, 01:28 AM~17735007
> *Mike its ok let it go I know you were all ready and looking foward to it its ok buddy hector would come up with something else. :loco:
> *


COME ON HECTOR YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:34 AM~17735022
> *COME ON HECTOR YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17734460
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> ...


whats up OG, did your sister ever get those cards???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 9 2010, 01:28 AM~17735007
> *Mike its ok let it go I know you were all ready and looking foward to it its ok buddy hector would come up with something else. :loco:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:34 AM~17735022
> *COME ON HECTOR YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 9 2010, 03:14 AM~17735209
> *ttt
> *


ttmft


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2010, 03:17 AM~17735215
> *ttmft
> *


x81


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 9 2010, 03:18 AM~17735218
> *x81
> *


x1963


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 8 2010, 11:54 PM~17734708
> *well hector more charity events is right, the one big thing is to stay away for the political bull like sb1070 if you put low lows out there it adds to are stero type!! Support it on a personal level dont put the clubs or the cars into it!
> *


_I say we all come out anyway!!!!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 9 2010, 05:01 AM~17735556
> *GM AZ!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone else get tickets to the Advanced Screening tonite at the Harkins Mills Theater? Identity will be there! Garcias about 430-5 for drinks and dinner and then the movie at 7pm! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17733858
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: IT WAS A HOT MOTHA-SUCKA TODAY!!! :angry: :burn:
> *


 :yes: hell yeah homie, thats why i stayed inside :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2010, 03:25 AM~17735230
> *x1963
> *


x1985 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 8 2010, 11:54 PM~17734708
> *well hector more charity events is right, the one big thing is to stay away for the political bull like sb1070 if you put low lows out there it adds to are stero type!! Support it on a personal level dont put the clubs or the cars into it!
> *


What stero type? Mexicans drive lowlows?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 06:21 AM~17735607
> *Did anyone else get tickets to the Advanced Screening tonite at the Harkins Mills Theater? Identity will be there! Garcias about 430-5 for drinks and dinner and then the movie at 7pm! :biggrin:
> *


Are you guys still taking the lowlows?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:34 AM~17735022
> *COME ON HECTOR YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 9 2010, 05:28 AM~17735644
> *Are you guys still taking the lowlows?
> *


No, we are going to Dinner then the movie. I will be coming from work !


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 06:34 AM~17735671
> *No, we are going to Dinner then the movie. I will be coming from work !
> *


DINNER AND A 40?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 9 2010, 06:31 AM~17735657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that's a good one Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 8 2010, 11:54 PM~17734708
> *well hector more charity events is right, the one big thing is to stay away for the political bull like sb1070 if you put low lows out there it adds to are stero type!! Support it on a personal level dont put the clubs or the cars into it!
> *




" That's Right !! " :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup Homies... I got some custom detail parts for your ride, hit me up throu PM if intrested.. 

Got switch plates w logo and matching switch extensions...


















Solid polished aluminum trailing arms for G bodys and Big bodys..










Solid billet door vents ...










Pump plates










Custom Delta Dumps










Alot of other different items also, just send a PM if any questions, THX


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 AM~17735704
> *DINNER AND A 40?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 9 2010, 06:01 AM~17735556
> *I say we all come out anyway!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


just show up dammit


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

BIGHAPPY55, primer665

WHAT UP GENTE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 06:21 AM~17735607
> *Did anyone else get tickets to the Advanced Screening tonite at the Harkins Mills Theater? Identity will be there! Garcias about 430-5 for drinks and dinner and then the movie at 7pm! :biggrin:
> *


muy chingon, you cant invite??????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 06:34 AM~17735671
> *No, we are going to Dinner then the movie. I will be coming from work !
> *


weeeeeeaaaaaakkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 01:46 PM~17739263
> *BIGHAPPY55, primer665
> 
> WHAT UP GENTE?
> *


where is the shop at????


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2010, 02:48 PM~17739274
> *where is the shop at????
> *


5555 W. MY GARAGE ROAD STE. 14
GRANDEL, AZ 85301
602-814-4179


tu sabes compa?
Gotta keep the overhead/prices down!!!
But, we are toying with the costs of a shop, though its something we do want in the future :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 01:51 PM~17739303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale homie, thats good to know, good luck on the business homie. looks like your off to a good start!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E_25R-mjADE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E_25R-mjADE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 9 2010, 01:58 PM~17739363
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E_25R-mjADE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E_25R-mjADE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


SHIT WHAT BOUT THESE NOODLES LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RwPMKozHPCM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RwPMKozHPCM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2010, 02:56 PM~17739341
> *orale homie, thats good to know, good luck on the business homie. looks like your off to a good start!!!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE~~~~!!!!!!!

we trying we might be able to do something together in the future homie, hollar at me!!!! BTW APPRECIATE ALL THE LUV FROM MY AZSIDE HOMIES!!!!! yall would be surprised who the biggest haters actually are!!!LOLZ








$110/set no tax!!
$30+dollar savings and your put money in a real riders pocket!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 9 2010, 11:12 AM~17737959
> *Wasssup Homies... I got some custom detail parts for your ride, hit me up throu PM if intrested..
> 
> Got switch plates w logo and matching switch extensions...
> ...


Thanks for the Caddy backing plates again!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pxh0kmMxU6A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pxh0kmMxU6A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 06:21 AM~17735607
> *Did anyone else get tickets to the Advanced Screening tonite at the Harkins Mills Theater? Identity will be there! Garcias about 430-5 for drinks and dinner and then the movie at 7pm! :biggrin:
> *


Luna ill be there around 5pm! Have picther of beer ready!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17739601
> *Thanks for the Caddy backing plates again!!!
> *


No prob homie, hit me up when u ready for any other custom parts homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2010, 12:46 PM~17739264
> *muy chingon, you cant invite??????
> *


Unity didnt get any tickets? :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 9 2010, 02:44 PM~17739810
> *No prob homie, hit me up when u ready for any other custom parts homie
> *


sure will, got the other caddy too


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17739608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2, 1, 3, :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 9 2010, 06:24 AM~17735617
> *:yes: hell yeah homie, thats why i stayed inside  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I DID THE SAME DAMN THING HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17739601
> *Thanks for the Caddy backing plates again!!!
> *



:biggrin: I KNOW A CERTAIN HOMIE THAT MIGHT WANT THOSE CUSTOM CADDY SWITCH PLATES AND EXTENSIONS!!!  QUE NO TERMITE??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 9 2010, 02:50 PM~17739861
> *2, 1, 3,  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *













:no: :no: 2,1,2,1,2 AND 1 AT THE SAME TIME, THEN 3!!!!  :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 01:46 PM~17739263
> *BIGHAPPY55, primer665
> 
> WHAT UP GENTE?
> *


whats good bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check this out mikey!!!!!!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8AQPlebpki4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8AQPlebpki4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 9 2010, 03:53 PM~17740604
> *check this out mikey!!!!!!
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8AQPlebpki4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8AQPlebpki4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 02:46 PM~17739829
> *Unity didnt get any tickets?  :0
> *


We were planning on sneeking in! I thought you were holding the fire exit door open for us? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2010, 03:09 PM~17740070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even better :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 9 2010, 04:30 PM~17740949
> *We were planning on sneeking in! I thought you were holding the fire exit door open for us? :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: I MEMBER DOIN THAT BACK IN THE DAY!!!!!  MEMBER....YOU MEMBER!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 9 2010, 04:41 PM~17741058
> *even better  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :h5:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2010, 04:53 PM~17741170
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I MEMBER DOIN THAT BACK IN THE DAY!!!!!   MEMBER....YOU MEMBER!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LONG! LLLONG. LONG. LONGGG TIME AGO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 9 2010, 04:57 PM~17741196
> *LONG! LLLONG. LONG. LONGGG TIME AGO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 9 2010, 04:27 PM~17740285
> *whats good bro
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE??


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2010, 03:09 PM~17740070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2010, 03:04 PM~17740009
> *:biggrin: I KNOW A CERTAIN HOMIE THAT MIGHT WANT THOSE CUSTOM CADDY SWITCH PLATES AND EXTENSIONS!!!   QUE NO TERMITE???  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe 2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 06:55 PM~17742391
> *Maybe 2 sets :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 OH YEAH HUH!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 9 2010, 08:07 PM~17743154
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: WA'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 9 2010, 08:07 PM~17743154
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

72 chevy long bed for sale or trade asking price $3.200 or family car mini van lots of new parts


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2010, 09:09 PM~17744056
> *:0 :0 :0 OH YEAH HUH!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEA! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jun 9 2010, 09:20 PM~17744931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 'sup Homies!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17745155
> *:wave: 'sup Homies!
> *


sup homie whats good


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17745155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

155/80/13'S FOR $110/SET CORNELLS FOR $40 OFF PEPBOYS PRICES HOLLAR AT ME PM OR CALL 602 814 4179 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              602 814 4179      end_of_the_skype_highlighting

GOOD NITE AZSIDE


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 06:55 PM~17742391
> *Maybe 2 sets :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

I know some people frown on trying to sell shit on here, but if I got a good deal I rather let RASA have first dibs...  Its a 32 inch JVC hdtv,lcd,flat srceen. 










250.00 O.B.O


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 9 2010, 01:58 PM~17739363
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E_25R-mjADE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E_25R-mjADE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 9 2010, 02:00 PM~17739388
> *SHIT WHAT BOUT THESE NOODLES LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 02:21 PM~17739571
> *GRACIAS HOMIE~~~~!!!!!!!
> 
> we trying we might be able to do something together in the future homie, hollar at me!!!! BTW APPRECIATE ALL THE LUV FROM MY AZSIDE HOMIES!!!!! yall would be surprised who the biggest haters actually are!!!LOLZ
> ...


yup thats true homie, haters dont last long homie so do your thing bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 9 2010, 02:46 PM~17739829
> *Unity didnt get any tickets?  :0
> *


hey Al i just wanna say thanks for hooking that up homie, your a good old old old old old friend!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 9 2010, 03:09 PM~17740070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its more like....... 2,1,2,1,2 AND 1 AT THE SAME TIME, THEN 3!!!! 

then you hear your lady screaming, "wake your ass up and look for a job"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17745155
> *:wave: 'sup Homies!
> *


art buck :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 9 2010, 10:43 PM~17745209
> *sup homie whats good
> *


wass sapponing????????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 11:11 PM~17745528
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda termite???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 9 2010, 11:54 PM~17745864
> *:biggrin:
> *


anymore pics homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 12:13 AM~17745974
> *I know some people frown on trying to sell shit on here, but if I got a good deal I rather let RASA have first dibs...  Its a 32 inch JVC hdtv,lcd,flat srceen.
> 
> 
> ...


call me right now, i'll go get it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 9 2010, 03:30 PM~17740949
> *We were planning on sneeking in! I thought you were holding the fire exit door open for us? :biggrin:
> *


Shiit, we almost didnt get in!!! :wow: The theater jacked up the ticket system, then they were supposed to have these VIP's (not us) come in and they never did, empty seats and not an ass in them


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 9 2010, 11:54 PM~17746222
> *hey Al i just wanna say thanks for hooking that up homie, your a good old old old old old friend!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good Benny! I know you likeded certain parts of the movie!!! :wow: :biggrin: Like when the two fellas were dancin! :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

If anyone needs a tmobile phone let me know... :biggrin:

>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=17747319&#


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 12:13 AM~17745974
> *I know some people frown on trying to sell shit on here, but if I got a good deal I rather let RASA have first dibs...  Its a 32 inch JVC hdtv,lcd,flat srceen.
> 
> 
> ...


shit, that's a good deal


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 12:59 AM~17746248
> *que onda termite???
> *


just working homie, nothing else to do :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 01:00 AM~17746256
> *call me right now, i'll go get it!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Dam Ben.....did you get it??????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 06:09 AM~17747031
> *Its all good Benny! I know you likeded certain parts of the movie!!! :wow:  :biggrin: Like when the two fellas were dancin! :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 9 2010, 10:54 PM~17745864
> *:biggrin:
> *


I like those jamb vents for my monte......  PM me a price.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 05:09 AM~17747031
> *Its all good Benny! I know you likeded certain parts of the movie!!! :wow:  :biggrin: Like when the two fellas were dancin! :0
> *


So was it what everyone (except me) was expecting a "cool movie because lowriders are in it Carlos" (in an impression voice of Carlos Mencia)......... or was it a FAGALO movie like I told you all it was????? :wow: 


Where's Hector at?? I thought for sure I would see him all up in here saying how good it was and all kinds of pics of him being there shaking George Lopez' hand and shit...............? :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 08:42 AM~17748007
> *So was it what everyone (except me) was expecting a "cool movie because lowriders are in it Carlos" (in an impression voice of Carlos Mencia)......... or was it a FAGALO movie like I told you all it was????? :wow:
> Where's Hector at??  I thought for sure I would see him all up in here saying how good it was and all kinds of pics of him being there shaking George Lopez' hand and shit...............? :roflmao:
> *


Didn go. Had to work next day. :biggrin: 
Stars Friday....George Lopez....maybe. :happysad: 

Now... got a member who got his car impounded!
Need 350$ to get it out. Selln this TV for 350$ 56inch!
Please help!!!! :happysad: 

Call Ricky at 602 748 0371


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

OK hector so whats going to happen Tomorrow FOR this movie is anybody going out there??????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Q-vo>>>ART LOKS, elsalva, HOE81, Lunas64


what up luna how was the flick?????? from an OG point of view!!!???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 08:38 AM~17747977
> *I like those jamb vents for my monte......   PM me a price.
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 10 2010, 09:25 AM~17748882
> *Q-vo>>>ART LOKS, elsalva, HOE81, Lunas64
> what up luna how was the flick?????? from an OG point of view!!!???
> *


We all liked it. :biggrin: Now dont get me wrong, there was some parts in it that I wasnt feeling :uh: . But overall a good movie. Nice ass cars, the acting was better then some movies I have seen when they try to be down, old school and shit. Funny parts too!! :biggrin: There were alot of Az Side clubs and people there to see it! We had a good time. Good seeing everyone out there!! Only bad part.......no BEERS served at the concession stand!!  Soda, Popcorn and Twizzlers is all we had!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:31 AM~17748944
> *We all liked it. :biggrin:  Now dont get me wrong, there was some parts in it that I wasnt feeling :uh: . But overall a good movie. Nice ass cars, the acting was better then some movies I have seen when they try to be down, old school and shit. Funny parts too!!  :biggrin: There were alot of Az Side clubs and people there to see it! We had a good time. Good seeing everyone out there!! Only bad part.......no BEERS served at the concession stand!!   Soda, Popcorn and Twizzlers is all we had!! :thumbsup:
> *


NO BEER!!!!!!!!!!!lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:31 AM~17748944
> *We all liked it. :biggrin:  Now dont get me wrong, there was some parts in it that I wasnt feeling :uh: . But overall a good movie. Nice ass cars, the acting was better then some movies I have seen when they try to be down, old school and shit. Funny parts too!!  :biggrin: There were alot of Az Side clubs and people there to see it! We had a good time. Good seeing everyone out there!! Only bad part.......no BEERS served at the concession stand!!   Soda, Popcorn and Twizzlers is all we had!! :thumbsup:
> *


its called 1 pint of canadian club and a Coke!!!!!

that always does me justice, half for the 1st part and half after i go piss it out!!
so there was no picture taking and stuff like that after the movie!!!
man i wanted to go but my dam back is out of whack!!!! it sux!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BombQueen, ART LOKS, Riderz-4-Life
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pearl in the House!!!! we made it to row 3 !!!! Wasnt too bad! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 08:42 AM~17748007
> *So was it what everyone (except me) was expecting a "cool movie because lowriders are in it Carlos" (in an impression voice of Carlos Mencia)......... or was it a FAGALO movie like I told you all it was????? :wow:
> Where's Hector at??  I thought for sure I would see him all up in here saying how good it was and all kinds of pics of him being there shaking George Lopez' hand and shit...............? :roflmao:
> *


fucken Broke Back Lowider :biggrin: ........no **** jajajajajaja


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 12:54 AM~17746226
> *its more like....... 2,1,2,1,2 AND 1 AT THE SAME TIME, THEN 3!!!!
> 
> then you hear your lady screaming, "wake your ass up and look for a job"
> ...



:uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 06:09 AM~17747031
> *Its all good Benny! I know you likeded certain parts of the movie!!! :wow:  :biggrin: Like when the two fellas were dancin! :0
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: EEEEEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:15 AM~17747805
> *just working homie, nothing else to do :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 08:42 AM~17748007
> *So was it what everyone (except me) was expecting a "cool movie because lowriders are in it Carlos" (in an impression voice of Carlos Mencia)......... or was it a FAGALO movie like I told you all it was????? :wow:
> Where's Hector at??  I thought for sure I would see him all up in here saying how good it was and all kinds of pics of him being there shaking George Lopez' hand and shit...............? :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 'SUP MR. BUCK!! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17748634
> *OK hector so whats going to happen Tomorrow FOR this movie is anybody going out there??????
> 
> 
> ...


This is from my cell. I say everyone go anyway.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:31 AM~17748944
> *We all liked it. :biggrin:  Now dont get me wrong, there was some parts in it that I wasnt feeling :uh: . But overall a good movie. Nice ass cars, the acting was better then some movies I have seen when they try to be down, old school and shit. Funny parts too!!  :biggrin: There were alot of Az Side clubs and people there to see it! We had a good time. Good seeing everyone out there!! Only bad part.......no BEERS served at the concession stand!!   Soda, Popcorn and Twizzlers is all we had!! :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: :uh: YOU SHOULD HAVE HAD YOUR LADY SNEAK IN A 6 PACK IN HER PURSE!!!! :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 10 2010, 11:12 AM~17749264
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BombQueen, ART LOKS, Riderz-4-Life
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 10 2010, 09:31 AM~17748940
> *PM sent  :biggrin:
> *


thx


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 10 2010, 11:46 AM~17749511
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE  :wave:
> *


Another day at the office


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 12:22 PM~17749851
> *Another day at the office
> *



:biggrin: "5 DOLLA.....5 DOLLA.....5 DOLLA FOOT LONG!!!!!" :rimshot:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:31 AM~17748944
> *We all liked it. :biggrin:  Now dont get me wrong, there was some parts in it that I wasnt feeling :uh: . But overall a good movie. Nice ass cars, the acting was better then some movies I have seen when they try to be down, old school and shit. Funny parts too!!  :biggrin: There were alot of Az Side clubs and people there to see it! We had a good time. Good seeing everyone out there!! Only bad part.......   no BEERS served at the concession stand!!   Soda, Popcorn and Twizzlers is all we had!! :thumbsup:
> *



what did u end up drinking....SPRITE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 10 2010, 12:23 PM~17749871
> *:biggrin: "5 DOLLA.....5 DOLLA.....5 DOLLA FOOT LONG!!!!!"  :rimshot:
> *


calm down Jared :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 10 2010, 11:52 AM~17749557
> *:biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL!  :wave:
> *


Que Onda Mr Slayer!!!!
hows tricks????!!!!!

me just tryin to work with this fucked up back!! im gettin old!!!
!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 12:22 PM~17749851
> *Another day at the office
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 10 2010, 12:28 PM~17749923
> *what did u end up drinking....SPRITE  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 12:15 PM~17749765
> *thx
> *


new AVATAR IS CLEAN,,,where was that at???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 10 2010, 12:29 PM~17749936
> *calm down Jared  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 10 2010, 11:39 AM~17750015
> *new AVATAR IS CLEAN,,,where was that at???
> 
> *


Thanks! Downtown Phoenix


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 10 2010, 10:51 AM~17749544
> *:uh:  :uh: YOU SHOULD HAVE HAD YOUR LADY SNEAK IN A 6 PACK IN HER PURSE!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Couldnt, She has her own Stash there! She does the hard liquor!! Cuervo!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 01:07 PM~17750246
> *Thanks!  Downtown Phoenix
> *


so you was a DOWNTOWN PHOENIX RIDER!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT'S GOING ON AZ !! :wave: :rofl: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17748439
> *Didn go. Had to work next day. :biggrin:
> Stars Friday....George Lopez....maybe. :happysad:
> 
> ...



his lo-lo???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 11:16 AM~17749302
> *Pearl in the House!!!! we made it to row 3 !!!! Wasnt too bad! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ROW 2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 10 2010, 11:48 AM~17749530
> *This is from my cell. I say everyone go anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta be crazy to take a lo-lo to the mall with unsupervised parking. fuckers at the mall dont know how to drive especially these damn teenagers on summer break.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 10 2010, 12:55 PM~17750608
> *so you was a DOWNTOWN PHOENIX RIDER!!
> *


 :nono: LOL.......no a Phoenix Rider......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey big ben this is the same model in front of ur ride isnt it!!!! ya im workin on gettin the other one out to shows to pose for me,so now both!!!!

:thumbsup:
















































:naughty: :boink: 

:nonoand NO not the dude :buttkick: ****'S) :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 10 2010, 12:29 PM~17749936
> *calm down Jared  :biggrin:
> *


Huh!

I keep stating that I don't make samiches, I'm just the "supplier" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: azmobn06, primer665, INTIMADATOR, ART LOKS

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 02:13 PM~17750738
> *:nono: LOL.......no a Phoenix Rider......
> *


LOLOLOLOLOL
I NEW U WERE GONNA CORRECT ME!!!!
:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 02:12 PM~17750724
> *You gotta be crazy to take a lo-lo to the mall with unsupervised parking.  fuckers at the mall dont know how to drive especially these damn teenagers on summer break.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 02:18 PM~17750778
> *Huh!
> 
> I keep stating that I don't make samiches, I'm just the "supplier" :biggrin:
> *


DOPEMAN DOPEMAN!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 12:13 AM~17745974
> *I know some people frown on trying to sell shit on here, but if I got a good deal I rather let RASA have first dibs...  Its a 32 inch JVC hdtv,lcd,flat srceen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sold, I hope the kiddos like it... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 03:21 PM~17751327
> *Sold, I hope the kiddos like it... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 03:21 PM~17751327
> *Sold, I hope the kiddos like it... :biggrin:
> *


Any more 4 sale????who bought it ART Buck????or Big ben??? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 10 2010, 11:48 AM~17749530
> *This is from my cell. I say everyone go anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


at what time should everybody show up????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 10 2010, 03:41 PM~17751547
> *Any more 4 sale????who bought it ART Buck????or Big ben??? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 10 2010, 03:41 PM~17751547
> *Any more 4 sale????who bought it ART Buck????or Big ben??? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Who ever it was must be nice to have money in their pocket!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17751796
> *Who ever it was must be nice to have money in their pocket!!! :biggrin:
> *


no kidding OG!!!my TV still rocks the knobs and i got to bang it when it dont work and my VCR is not HD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 10 2010, 02:41 PM~17751547
> *Any more 4 sale????who bought it ART Buck????or Big ben??? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Not me Homie! :no:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 10 2010, 03:30 PM~17751980
> *no kidding OG!!!my TV still rocks the nobbies and i got to bang it when it dont work and my VCR is not HD
> *


RO JO you say knobs and VCR?????? dont tell me you rockin a 8 track in your Titan too!!! Earth to RoJo these are the 2000's!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17751796
> *Who ever it was must be nice to have money in their pocket!!! :biggrin:
> *


uffin: BIG BALLERZ THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK :nono: O.G.!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 10 2010, 04:30 PM~17751980
> *no kidding OG!!!my TV still rocks the nobbies and i got to bang it when it dont work and my VCR is not HD
> *


BETA TAPES, WITH THE CONSLE TV WIT A RECORD PLAYER :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/f8fab6725...leted-sex-scene

KINDA LIKE LAST NITES MOVIE!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 04:44 PM~17752132
> *RO JO you say knobs and VCR?????? dont tell me you rockin a 8 track in your Titan too!!! Earth to RoJo these are the 2000's!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT'S WRONG WITH AN 8 TRACK??????? HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT GOING ON AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jun 10 2010, 05:24 PM~17752945
> *:biggrin: WHAT GOING ON AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


Clemente.... where u been hiding?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 06:26 PM~17752966
> *Clemente.... where u been hiding?
> *


JUST BEEN CHILILLING AT THE PAD


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHAT GOING ON FELLAS 4_ever_green, PHX CUSTOM TEES, 97TownCar


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jun 10 2010, 06:24 PM~17752945
> *:biggrin: WHAT GOING ON AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 10 2010, 12:37 PM~17750001
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 10 2010, 12:51 PM~17750103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17751796
> *Who ever it was must be nice to have money in their pocket!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Yo, if there's another up for sale I will definately, put it on layitlow first. So the hommies have first dibs... Rasa eres premiro... Excuse the spelling...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 10 2010, 06:09 AM~17747031
> *Its all good Benny! I know you likeded certain parts of the movie!!! :wow:  :biggrin: Like when the two fellas were dancin! :0
> *


jajajaja and that fool wanted a tres leches cake, i was like, didnt he have enough leche already??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:15 AM~17747805
> *just working homie, nothing else to do :biggrin:
> *


shit i can find something else to do other than work!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:16 AM~17747817
> *Dam Ben.....did you get it??????
> *


:yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17754108
> *shit i can find something else to do other than work!!!!
> *


yhea layitlow


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 10 2010, 08:42 AM~17748007
> *So was it what everyone (except me) was expecting a "cool movie because lowriders are in it Carlos" (in an impression voice of Carlos Mencia)......... or was it a FAGALO movie like I told you all it was????? :wow:
> Where's Hector at??  I thought for sure I would see him all up in here saying how good it was and all kinds of pics of him being there shaking George Lopez' hand and shit...............? :roflmao:
> *


it was a *** movie witha good story with lowlows!!! the acting was way better than any other chicano movie that has came out, with alot of funny parts!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 11:30 AM~17749396
> *fucken Broke Back Lowider :biggrin: ........no **** jajajajajaja
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 02:10 PM~17750715
> *ROW 2
> *


row 3


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 03:21 PM~17751327
> *Sold, I hope the kiddos like it... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 04:08 PM~17751796
> *Who ever it was must be nice to have money in their pocket!!! :biggrin:
> *


well not anymore!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 10 2010, 08:25 PM~17754113
> *yhea layitlow
> *


well you should go back to school if you have nothing to do and learn how to spell

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17754108
> *shit i can find something else to do other than work!!!!
> *


yea but what else am I going to do that pays me


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17754111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's some funny shit...... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 08:27 PM~17754138
> *row 3
> *


TOP ROW :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 10 2010, 08:34 PM~17754226
> *TOP ROW  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah we now know that UCE isn't on Mexican time! You know us especially Luna has to have a beer and go to the bathroom before we do anything.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 08:36 PM~17754257
> *Yeah we now know that UCE isn't on Mexican time! You know us especially Luna has to have a beer and go to the bathroom before we do anything.
> *


LOL Old man has to piss every pass of the pisser


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 10 2010, 08:38 PM~17754275
> *LOL Old man has to piss every pass of the pisser
> *












going to buy him this for vegas.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 08:41 PM~17754330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does he have a going problem?








Maybe it's a "growing" problem.........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17754181
> *yea but what else am I going to do that pays me
> *


pimp mando cause he's looking for a job :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:31 PM~17754202
> *that's some funny shit...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 10 2010, 08:34 PM~17754226
> *TOP ROW  :biggrin:
> *


muy chingon, "top row"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 08:36 PM~17754257
> *Yeah we now know that UCE isn't on Mexican time! You know us especially Luna has to have a beer and go to the bathroom before we do anything.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 08:46 PM~17754417
> *pimp mando cause he's looking for a job :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:45 PM~17754400
> *Does he have a going problem?
> Maybe it's a "growing" problem.........
> *



idk i think its cuz he is getting old. lol Its like an old chevy, runs good but has leaks here and there!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 08:53 PM~17754505
> *idk i think its cuz he is getting old. lol Its like an old chevy, runs good but has leaks here and there!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

whos going to az mills tomorrow and what time?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 08:46 PM~17754417
> *pimp mando cause he's looking for a job :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :angry: :angry: WHAT THE.....!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 08:48 PM~17754444
> *:0
> *


GUUUUUUUAT! 










:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 10 2010, 09:07 PM~17754699
> *GUUUUUUUAT!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_



Originally posted by PHXROJOE@Jun 10 2010, 03:47 PM~17751604
*at what time should everybody show up????
*

Click to expand...

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Call theatre for show time......_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Jun 10 2010, 04:30 PM~17751980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jun 10 2010, 08:38 PM~17754275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put the lid down and you can push me around in vegas!!! I'll hold the ice chest on my lap :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17754768
> *
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Call theatre for show time......
> *


You go cruise the mall parking lot and let us know how long until the security stops you . They can give a f**K if you are a customer or not ......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17754977
> *Shit when you drink a 30 pack of bud oh I mean sprite in 30 minutes you have to go and go :biggrin:
> put the lid down and you can push me around in vegas!!! I'll hold the ice chest on my lap :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 10 2010, 07:31 PM~17753530
> *Yo, if there's another up for sale I will definately, put it on layitlow first. So the hommies have first dibs... Rasa eres premiro... Excuse the spelling...
> *


NOT TRUE ON FIRST DIBBS.....SHIT U TOLD ME I HAD FIRST DIBBS ON THE TV AND TEXTED ME A HOUR OR TWO LATER TALKING BOUT U WERE OFFERED 300.00 WHICH WAS A LIE JUS TO SELL TO SOMEONE ELSE FOR 250.00...ITS KOO HOMMIE!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Who's that working on your car Jeff?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 10 2010, 09:40 PM~17755109
> *You go cruise the mall parking lot and let us know how long until the security stops you . They can give a f**K if you are a customer or not ......
> *



_CLUBS UNITED!!! </span>_


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17756109
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!  </span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Slow Lane will be there!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 10 2010, 08:53 PM~17754505
> *idk i think its cuz he is getting old. lol Its like an old chevy, runs good but has leaks here and there!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: like his 64 biscayne!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 10 2010, 09:05 PM~17754666
> *:nono:  :nono:  :angry:  :angry: WHAT THE.....!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


why do you assume i'm talking about you??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























ok, i was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17754977
> *Shit when you drink a 30 pack of bud oh I mean sprite in 30 minutes you have to go and go :biggrin:
> put the lid down and you can push me around in vegas!!! I'll hold the ice chest on my lap :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 10 2010, 10:23 PM~17755546
> *NOT TRUE ON FIRST DIBBS.....SHIT U TOLD ME I HAD FIRST DIBBS ON THE TV AND TEXTED ME A HOUR OR TWO LATER TALKING BOUT U WERE OFFERED 300.00 WHICH WAS A LIE JUS TO SELL TO SOMEONE ELSE FOR 250.00...ITS KOO HOMMIE!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you snooze, you looze!!!!!!!!!!

it was too small for your restroom anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 11 2010, 01:01 AM~17756491
> *Slow Lane will be there!
> *


BEING CHARITaBLE IS NOT NEW, SPIRIT HAS TAKEN CARE OF FAMILIES FOR THANKGSIVING AND CHRISTMAS FOR YEARS, THEY STILL THINK WE ARE A BUNCH OF THUGS.

EXAMPLE: HELL'S ANGELS, MAJESTICS, ETC. ALL DO TOYS FOR TOTS, THEY STILL GET ARRESTED JUST THE SAME!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

MOTOR REPAIR $50-60, A-ARM EXTENSIONS, ETC. WE DO IT ALL!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 11 2010, 12:56 AM~17756855
> *BEING CHARITaBLE IS NOT NEW, SPIRIT HAS TAKEN CARE OF FAMILIES FOR THANKGSIVING AND CHRISTMAS FOR YEARS, THEY STILL THINK WE ARE A BUNCH OF THUGS.
> 
> EXAMPLE: HELL'S ANGELS, MAJESTICS, ETC. ALL DO TOYS FOR TOTS, THEY STILL GET ARRESTED JUST THE SAME!!!
> *


:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 11 2010, 01:00 AM~17756882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

luis go to the paisa side before someone calls sherriff joe on you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17754177
> *well you should go back to school if you have nothing to do and learn how to spell
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you could do better then that going back to school got old think about a better one or ill text you a couple of them just think think gordo :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 01:28 AM~17757038
> *luis go to the paisa side before someone calls sherriff joe on you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sobres oversized dumbo ay voy guey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 01:31 AM~17757051
> *sobres oversized dumbo ay voy guey
> *


my six year ol son can clown better than that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 01:33 AM~17757058
> *my six year ol son can clown better than that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then move over and let him clown or tell him to help you out :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 01:35 AM~17757070
> *then move over and let him clown or tell him to help you out :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: he's sleeping!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 01:37 AM~17757077
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  he's sleeping!!!
> *


ok am going mimis bro te la lavas


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 11 2010, 01:00 AM~17756882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 01:39 AM~17757084
> *ok am going mimis bro te la lavas
> *


te guardo el agua, pal menudo!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 01:48 AM~17757131
> *te guardo el agua, pal menudo!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no mejor pal cafe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 01:59 AM~17757173
> *no mejor pal cafe
> *


pues como te guste!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77+Jun 10 2010, 08:59 PM~17754575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNITY WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17754977
> *Shit when you drink a 30 pack of bud oh I mean sprite in 30 minutes you have to go and go :biggrin:
> put the lid down and you can push me around in vegas!!! I'll hold the ice chest on my lap :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL Mando aint right!!!
But you are right OG!!! What goes in.....gatta come out!!! :biggrin: Sprite or Budlite!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 06:14 AM~17757703
> *LOL  Mando aint right!!!
> But you are right OG!!! What goes in.....gatta come out!!! :biggrin: Sprite or Budlite!!
> *











BETTER TAKE SOME OF THESE JUST IN CASE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 05:20 AM~17757720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF MIKEY??? Bam.......... Homey Card Pulled!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 06:28 AM~17757748
> *WTF MIKEY??? Bam.......... Homey Card Pulled!!!! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: I SAID JUST IN CASE!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 06:20 AM~17757720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17745155
> *:wave: 'sup Homies!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

2 Members: jsobera, 64sub

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 11 2010, 01:00 AM~17756882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good price  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 09:11 AM~17758910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 11 2010, 06:20 AM~17757720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry luna he's gonna be wearing them as a straight jacket when I get through with him!!! :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17759726
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> Don't worry luna he's gonna be wearing them as a straight jacket when I get through with him!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there u go O.G. multi purpose!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17759726
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> Don't worry luna he's gonna be wearing them as a straight jacket when I get through with him!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Just make sure that straight jacket comes with a beer or two. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 11:01 AM~17759829
> *:wow:
> there u go O.G. multi purpose!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 AM~17759838
> *Just make sure that straight jacket comes with a beer or two.  :biggrin:
> *



I was thinking a KEG but damn 1 or 2 beers is good with me :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 11 2010, 11:07 AM~17759872
> *I was thinking a KEG but damn 1 or 2 beers is good with me :biggrin:
> *


OR A KEG :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 11:16 AM~17759959
> *OR A KEG :biggrin:
> *


x81


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 11:21 AM~17759999
> *x81
> *


WHATS UP FOOL?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sip mike :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 AM~17760004
> *WHATS UP FOOL?
> *


chilling on my day off ese


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

ONE CALL DOES IT ALL 602-814-4179


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup tata luna :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 11:23 AM~17760016
> *chilling on my day off ese
> *


KOO!!!! YOU DOIN ANY THING TODAY?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  







quote=unity_mike,Jun 11 2010, 11:02 AM~17759838]
Just make sure that straight jacket comes with a beer or two. :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Dude are you reading my mind!  :biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

WHATS GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WE MUSTA BEEN SEPARATED AT BIRTH MIKEY!!! :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















Dude are you reading my mind!  :biggrin:
[/quote]















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> WE MUSTA BEEN SEPARATED AT BIRTH MIKEY!!! :wow:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

MY MOM TOLD ME SHE BOUGHT ME WITH A 24PACK


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MARIO_B, :wave: Ben'sCustomWheels, MANDOS69C/10, :wave: unity_mike, :wave: ART LOKS, bonneville77


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 12:50 AM~17756809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  like his 64 FOUR DOOR CONVERTED INTO A 2 DOOR BISCAYNE!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0  FIXED!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 06:28 AM~17757748
> *WTF MIKEY??? Bam.......... Homey Card Pulled!!!! :wow:
> *


Al your not allowed to pull homie cards anymore, since you were yelling out, "you can do it" on the gay parts of that movie la mission!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:13 PM~17761337
> *:0  :0  :0   FIXED!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 12:51 AM~17756815
> *why do you assume i'm talking about you??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ok, i was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: WELL I KNEW YOU WERE TALKIN' BOUT ME CUZ I AM THE MANDO WITHOUT A JOB AND THAT TERMITE KNOWS!!!!! :angry: :angry: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: PINCHE BEN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 11:23 AM~17760016
> *chilling on my day off ese
> *


muy chingon!!!!!!!!!!! are you gonna come over at 4:30


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 11 2010, 01:30 AM~17757045
> *you could do better then that going back to school got old think about a better one or ill text you a couple of them just think think gordo :wow:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP FOOLIO!!! :wave: I SEE YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR :biggrin: CUZ THEM SORRY ASS LA FAKERS LOST LAST NIGHT!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 11 2010, 02:18 PM~17761393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:19 PM~17761397
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP FOOLIO!!! :wave: I SEE YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR  :biggrin: CUZ THEM SORRY ASS LA FAKERS LOST LAST NIGHT!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:21 PM~17761413
> *
> *


ese mi termite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17761358
> *Al your not allowed to pull homie cards anymore, since you were yelling out, "you can do it" on the gay parts of that movie la mission!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:23 PM~17761431
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 AM~17760004
> *WHATS UP FOOL?
> *



:nono: :nono: LOOK MIKEY DO NOT BE CALLING MY HOMIE LUIS A FOOL!!!! :angry: :angry: ONLY ME AND BEN CAN CALL HIM A FOOL, PENDEJO, GUEY, ETC...........(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:22 PM~17761423
> *ese mi termite!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's happening? What I miss?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17761370
> *good looking out homie!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:25 PM~17761458
> *:nono:  :nono: LOOK MIKEY DO NOT BE CALLING MY HOMIE LUIS A FOOL!!!!  :angry:  :angry: ONLY ME AND BEN CAN CALL HIM A FOOL, PENDEJO, GUEY, ETC...........(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:26 PM~17761467
> *What's happening? What I miss?
> *



:biggrin: YOU MISSED A WHOLE LOTTA :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. T!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:26 PM~17761467
> *What's happening? What I miss?
> *


mike calling my and mando's bitch "luis" a fool!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17761358
> *Al your not allowed to pull homie cards anymore, since you were yelling out, "you can do it" on the gay parts of that movie la mission!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.WTF????????  :angry: 

THAT WAS U AL???


ITS ALL OVER TWITTER BOUT SOME OLD GUY IN DEPENDS DRINKIN SPRITE SCEAMIN "you can do it" :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17761492
> *mike calling my and mando's bitch "luis" a fool!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




QUE ONDA BEN A QUE HORAS ES EL PEDO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:28 PM~17761489
> *:biggrin: YOU MISSED A WHOLE LOTTA  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. T!!  :wave:
> *


Nothing much, on my way to pick up some tires to add to my "warehouse" :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17761497
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> .WTF????????    :angry:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

everybody knew it was him too cause he kept yelling, my biscayne is better, do you wanna ride?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17761374
> *muy chingon!!!!!!!!!!!  are you gonna come over at 4:30
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: WHAT IS GOING ON AT 4:30!!!??? :biggrin: REMEMBER BEN  LIKE I TOLD MIKEY AT THE UNITY PICNIC :biggrin: LUIS' SERVICES ARE $5 AN HOUR AND YOU ARE TO GIVE ME THE MONEY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17761492
> *mike calling my and mando's bitch "luis" a fool!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17761497
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> .WTF????????    :angry:
> ...


 :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 01:29 PM~17761497
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> .WTF????????    :angry:
> ...


Ha, it wasnt a Sprite, it was a 7Up!!!!!Stooooopid!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:32 PM~17761525
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WHAT IS GOING ON AT 4:30!!!???  :biggrin: REMEMBER BEN   LIKE I TOLD MIKEY AT THE UNITY PICNIC  :biggrin: LUIS' SERVICES ARE $5 AN HOUR AND YOU ARE TO GIVE ME THE MONEY!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jun 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17761499
> *QUE ONDA BEN A QUE HORAS ES EL PEDO
> *



a las 4:30 at my house!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 11 2010, 02:18 PM~17761393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rimshot: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:32 PM~17761525
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WHAT IS GOING ON AT 4:30!!!???  :biggrin: REMEMBER BEN   LIKE I TOLD MIKEY AT THE UNITY PICNIC  :biggrin: LUIS' SERVICES ARE $5 AN HOUR AND YOU ARE TO GIVE ME THE MONEY!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok you got it


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 11 2010, 01:18 PM~17761393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup BigRich! Been a while bro!! how you been? As you can see, all these putos are still talkinshit in here!!  and I am usually the prime topic!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:33 PM~17761534
> *Ha, it wasnt a Sprite, it was a 7Up!!!!!Stooooopid!! :biggrin:
> *


mas puto!!!!! Stooooopid!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17761497
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> .WTF????????    :angry:
> ...



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:32 PM~17761525
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WHAT IS GOING ON AT 4:30!!!???  :biggrin: REMEMBER BEN   LIKE I TOLD MIKEY AT THE UNITY PICNIC  :biggrin: LUIS' SERVICES ARE $5 AN HOUR AND YOU ARE TO GIVE ME THE MONEY!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn that's all you getting for him 5$ an hour he making $50 hour every night :biggrin: 

Better get your PIMP skills going or you gonna go broke before you become rich homie!! :biggrin: 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:25 PM~17761458
> *:nono:  :nono: LOOK MIKEY DO NOT BE CALLING MY HOMIE LUIS A FOOL!!!!  :angry:  :angry: ONLY ME AND BEN CAN CALL HIM A FOOL, PENDEJO, GUEY, ETC...........(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK MANDO!!!!!!!! I AINT NO PUNK BITCH, I WILL PUT MY BUD LIGHT DOWN AND GET A STEPPING STOOL AND BACK HAND YOU ACROSS YOUR MONKEY ASS FACE NEXT TIME YOU FUCK WITH THIS PIMPIN'.  













J/K WHAT EVERY YOU SAY GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:31 PM~17761511
> *Nothing much, on my way to pick up some tires to add to my "warehouse" :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 REALLY???? :biggrin: ARE YOU STOCKING 13's IN RADIALS OR 5:20s??????? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:36 PM~17761563
> *Sup BigRich! Been a while bro!! how you been? As you can see, all these putos are still talkinshit in here!!    and I am usually the prime topic!
> *


Come on Al, be a good sport :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:36 PM~17761563
> *Sup BigRich! Been a while bro!! how you been? As you can see, all these putos are still talkinshit in here!!    and I am usually the prime topic!
> *


*EVERYBODY PLEASE REFRAME FROM TALKING SHIT ABOUT MR. PEEBODY!! I MEAN, MR AL LUNA FOR HE MIGHT GET SO PISSED OFF HE MIGHT PISS HIS PANTS!!!!





THANK YOU!!! BEN!!!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:32 PM~17761522
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> everybody knew it was him too cause he kept yelling, my biscayne is better, do you wanna ride?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 02:38 PM~17761589
> *LOOK MANDO!!!!!!!! I AINT NO PUNK BITCH, I WILL PUT MY BUD LIGHT DOWN AND GET A STEPPING STOOL AND BACK HAND YOU ACROSS YOUR MONKEY ASS FACE NEXT TIME YOU FUCK WITH THIS PIMPIN'.
> J/K WHAT EVERY YOU SAY GUEY! :biggrin:
> *



I smell Puuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!

SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.....BUT HERES THA LAST PART ,,, I TOOK IT BACK TO OLDIES FOR O.G. JUST MIXED EM UP AND LET THEM PLAY....


This day was from the ALL of the AZ-Side for O.G. PLAYER. 
A True Lowrider Homegirl!
Special Thanks to Al Luna and the Luna Family from Identity C.C. for puttin this together,
Big Mando From Identity C.C. for makin the Flyer for this Event!! 
To Big Ben from Unity C.C. for the Drop Top Escort,
To the Phoenix Riderz for bringing the Grill, AND to Gato from Majestics C.C. for helpin with the grillin! 
To Jamie Vanessa For Coming out and Modeling for us All,
AND A SPECIAL THANKS: To Compita From Phoenix Riderz and Frank From Spirit C.C. For Bringin out the HOPPERZ and makin the day complete!! 
Thanks for all the Car Clubs And ALL the SOLO riders that came out to enjoy 
O.G. SUNDAY

These are some of the car clubs I know that came out on sunday . if i missed any my apoligies!!

Identity 
Unity
Phoenix Riderz
Majestics
Spirit
La Familia
New Image
Slow Lane
Classics
Toda Madre
Techniques
Old School
UCE
Rollerz Only
Phoenix 
Central
Playerz Choice
Swift

thx ART LOK$

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT MOST OF ALL I WANT TO THANK YOU O.G. FOR BRINGING US ALL TOGETHER!!!!!!


</span>*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 11 2010, 02:37 PM~17761585
> *Damn that's all you getting for him 5$ an hour he making $50 hour every night  :biggrin:
> 
> Better get your PIMP skills going or you gonna go broke before you become rich homie!! :biggrin:
> ...


ITS CAUSE HE'S USED AND ABUSED OG!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 01:39 PM~17761596
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE REFRAME FROM TALKING SHIT ABOUT MR. PEEBODY!!  I MEAN, MR AL LUNA FOR HE MIGHT GET SO PISSED OFF HE MIGHT PISS HIS PANTS!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!          BEN!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn how many names i have in ths Muthafukah!!! :uh: 
Ben.......Homey Card Pulled!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:39 PM~17761596
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE REFRAME FROM TALKING SHIT ABOUT MR. PEEBODY!!  I MEAN, MR AL LUNA FOR HE MIGHT GET SO PISSED OFF HE MIGHT PISS HIS PANTS!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!          BEN!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 Lunas on his way to pick up my AK better watch out homies :biggrin: 






:machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 11 2010, 02:39 PM~17761603
> *I smell Puuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:33 PM~17761534
> *Ha, it wasnt a Sprite, it was a 7Up!!!!!Stooooopid!! :biggrin:
> *


ME STOOPID ??? :angry: 
TWITTER IS STUPID!! :yes: 

IM :loco:


WHAT UP MR LUNA!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 01:38 PM~17761595
> *Come on Al, be a good sport :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Its all good!!! I am work laffig in my office and these dudes are wondering why! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 02:38 PM~17761589
> *LOOK MANDO!!!!!!!! I AINT NO PUNK BITCH, I WILL PUT MY BUD LIGHT DOWN AND GET A STEPPING STOOL AND BACK HAND YOU ACROSS YOUR MONKEY ASS FACE NEXT TIME YOU FUCK WITH THIS PIMPIN'.
> J/K WHAT EVERY YOU SAY GUEY! :biggrin:
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS FUCKIN FUNNY ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:38 PM~17761592
> *:0  :0  :0 REALLY????  :biggrin: ARE YOU STOCKING 13's IN RADIALS OR 5:20s???????  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


Both


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 11 2010, 02:37 PM~17761585
> *Damn that's all you getting for him 5$ an hour he making $50 hour every night  :biggrin:
> 
> Better get your PIMP skills going or you gonna go broke before you become rich homie!! :biggrin:
> ...



:uh: :uh: WELL THAT IS ALL I CAN GET FROM THAT MAN-GINA  HOMIES ARE BROKE NOW A DAYS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 01:43 PM~17761640
> *ME STOOPID ??? :angry:
> TWITTER IS STUPID!! :yes:
> 
> ...


Sup LOK - Oh!!
I am at work, so I cant see the video, I will have to check it out at home!! Good words tho on the rest of the post!!

Thanks for the video! :biggrin: 

Al Tata Peabody Luna


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 02:39 PM~17761605
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG.....BUT HERES THA LAST PART ,,, I TOOK IT BACK TO OLDIES FOR O.G. JUST MIXED EM UP AND LET THEM PLAY....
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761644
> *Its all good!!! I am work laffig in my office and these dudes are wondering why! :biggrin:
> *


WHERE YOU LOOKING AT YOUR BABY PICS AGAIN??????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 01:43 PM~17761646
> *Both
> *


I want 5:20's bro!!! Vegas!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 01:45 PM~17761667
> *WHERE YOU LOOKING AT YOUR BABY PICS AGAIN??????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shouldnt you be out looking for a job? :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:41 PM~17761619
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: Damn how many names i have in ths Muthafukah!!! :uh:
> Ben.......Homey Card Pulled!!
> *


DAM U PULL CARDS ALL ALMOST AS MUCH AS YOU "FAP FAP FAP"


J/K :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 02:38 PM~17761589
> *LOOK MANDO!!!!!!!! I AINT NO PUNK BITCH, I WILL PUT MY BUD LIGHT DOWN AND GET A STEPPING STOOL AND BACK HAND YOU ACROSS YOUR MONKEY ASS FACE NEXT TIME YOU FUCK WITH THIS PIMPIN'.
> J/K WHAT EVERY YOU SAY GUEY! :biggrin:
> *



:run: :run: :run: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCKIN MIKEY!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:39 PM~17761596
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE REFRAME FROM TALKING SHIT ABOUT MR. PEEBODY!!  I MEAN, MR AL LUNA FOR HE MIGHT GET SO PISSED OFF HE MIGHT PISS HIS PANTS!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!          BEN!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761644
> *Its all good!!! I am work laffig in my office and these dudes are wondering why! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 11 2010, 02:32 PM~17761525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:44 PM~17761662
> *Sup LOK - Oh!!
> I am at work, so I cant see the video, I will have to check it out at home!! Good words tho on the rest of the post!!
> 
> ...



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:46 PM~17761677
> *Shouldnt you be out looking for a job? :uh:
> *


SHOULDNT YOU BE COUNTING BAGS OF DOG FOOD SOMEWHERE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:46 PM~17761687
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCKIN MIKEY!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW I WOULD NEVER DO NOTHING LIKE THAT.























I WOULD NEVER PUT MY BEER DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:49 PM~17761707
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


YOU DA MAN! :wow: SEE IF IT WERENT FOR FREINDS LIKEUS AL WOULDNT KNOW HE DA HELL HE WAS!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761646
> *Both
> *



:h5: DO YOU HAVE A "HOMIE LAY-A-WAY" PLAN!!?? :biggrin: :x: :x: :x: :x: I HAVE THESE BRAND NEW CHROME 13s STILL IN BOXES THAT MY HOMIE BEN SOLD ME THAT WOULD LOOK NIIIIIIIIIICE ON SOME 5:20s!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 02:45 PM~17761672
> *I want 5:20's bro!!! Vegas!!
> *


I'll let you know....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 11 2010, 02:46 PM~17761677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE S A FISH COUNTER!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761645
> *BWHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS FUCKIN FUNNY ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



  IT WASN'T THAT FUNNY!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: ARRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!   

































:biggrin: J/K!!! YEAH IT WAS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17761727
> *:h5: DO YOU HAVE A "HOMIE LAY-A-WAY" PLAN!!??  :biggrin:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x: I HAVE THESE BRAND NEW CHROME 13s STILL IN BOXES THAT MY HOMIE BEN SOLD ME THAT WOULD LOOK NIIIIIIIIIICE ON SOME 5:20s!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


same price I get them for


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MAN FRIDAY IS POPPIN UP IN HERE UP IN HERE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:53 PM~17761741
> *   IT WASN'T THAT FUNNY!!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry: ARRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin: J/K!!! YEAH IT WAS!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17761722
> *YOU KNOW I WOULD NEVER DO NOTHING LIKE THAT.
> I WOULD NEVER PUT MY BEER DOWN :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:55 PM~17761767
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


Yo Ben, I'll get you a price on that chrome this weekend


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY VATO DID YOU CLEAN UP THE CAR FOR TONIGHT ALREADY???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:57 PM~17761776
> *Yo Ben, I'll get you a price on that chrome this weekend
> *


  OH YEAH, THAT WHOLE ENGINE AND UNDERCARRIGE FOR MY CAR???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:45 PM~17761667
> *WHERE YOU LOOKING AT YOUR BABY PICS AGAIN??????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: I DIDN'T KNOW THEY TOOK PICS BACK IN THE 1800's!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:49 PM~17761707
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:58 PM~17761787
> *:wow:  :wow: I DIDN'T KNOW THEY TOOK PICS BACK IN THE 1800's!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BACK THEN THEY WERE CALLED SKETCH ARTIST!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:54 PM~17761748
> *same price I get them for
> *



   IT'S ALL GOOD IN DA HOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:58 PM~17761786
> *  OH YEAH, THAT WHOLE ENGINE AND UNDERCARRIGE FOR MY CAR???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 11 2010, 02:57 PM~17761777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY PAINTED IT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHO IS ROLLIN TODAY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 03:00 PM~17761803
> *BACK THEN THEY WERE CALLED SKETCH ARTIST!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 03:02 PM~17761826
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: SEE WHAT YOU DID MANDO!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 03:01 PM~17761819
> *YES SIR
> THEY PAINTED IT
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 03:04 PM~17761840
> *:angry:  SEE WHAT YOU DID MANDO!!!!
> *



:dunno: :dunno: WELL MAYBE MR. PEEBODY HAD TO GO CHANGE HIS DEPENDS!!!!!! :biggrin: THAT IS WHY HE SIGNED OUT!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 01:51 PM~17761725
> *YOU DA MAN! :wow:  SEE IF IT WERENT FOR FREINDS LIKEUS AL  WOULDNT KNOW HE DA HELL HE WAS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 03:04 PM~17761840
> *:angry:  SEE WHAT YOU DID MANDO!!!!
> *


FUCKIN RALPH!!!!!!! OH I MEAN FUCKIN MANDO!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 03:05 PM~17761857
> *:dunno:  :dunno: WELL MAYBE MR. PEEBODY HAD TO GO CHANGE HIS DEPENDS!!!!!!  :biggrin: THAT IS WHY HE SIGNED OUT!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: SEE BEN NOW HE IS BACK!!!! :biggrin: WATCH hno: hno: hno: NOW HE GONNA PULL MY "HOMEY CARD"!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 03:07 PM~17761878
> *:wow:  :wow: SEE BEN NOW HE IS BACK!!!!  :biggrin: WATCH  hno:  hno:  hno: NOW HE GONNA PULL MY "HOMEY CARD"!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 03:07 PM~17761873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR GOING TO BE THERE AT 5


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 03:06 PM~17761868
> *FUCKIN RALPH!!!!!!! OH I MEAN FUCKIN MANDO!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THATS IT...ALL YOU PUTOS HOMEY CARDS ARE PULLED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE .....OR I NOTICE BEER IN MY FRIDGE!!!!
:biggrin: :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats the plan for tonite? You all going to meet George Lopez??
Bwaaaaaah!! Tell him I sai Hi!! and let him know you all are Mas Puuuutos!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 03:07 PM~17761878
> *:wow:  :wow: SEE BEN NOW HE IS BACK!!!!  :biggrin: WATCH  hno:  hno:  hno: NOW HE GONNA PULL MY "HOMEY CARD"!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DO THESE HOMIE CARD LOOK ANYTHING LIKE A GHETTO PASS?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 03:10 PM~17761906
> *Whats the plan for tonite? You all going to meet George Lopez??
> Bwaaaaaah!! Tell him I sai Hi!! and let him know you all are Mas Puuuutos!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'LL TELL HIM LATER LATER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17761891
> *THATS IT...ALL YOU PUTOS HOMEY CARDS ARE PULLED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE .....OR I NOTICE BEER IN MY FRIDGE!!!!
> :biggrin:  :wow:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17761891
> *THATS IT...ALL YOU PUTOS HOMEY CARDS ARE PULLED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE .....OR I NOTICE A YEAR'S SUPPLY OF DEPENDS AT MY HOUSE!!!!
> :biggrin:  :wow:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: FIXED!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 03:10 PM~17761906
> *Whats the plan for tonite? You all going to meet George Lopez??
> Bwaaaaaah!! Tell him I sai Hi!! and let him know you all are Mas Puuuutos!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MIRALO, ALL BUTTE HURT, I DIDNT KNOW YOU COULD GET WEGGIES WITH DEPENDS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 03:10 PM~17761906
> *Whats the plan for tonite? You all going to meet George Lopez??
> Bwaaaaaah!! Tell him I sai Hi!! and let him know you all are Mas Puuuutos!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: MIKEY MAKE SURE YOU TELL GEORGE LOPEZ THAT AL WAS THE GUY YELLING "YOU CAN DO IT" WHEN THE 2 VATOS WERE DANCING WITH EACH OTHER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 03:16 PM~17761948
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: MIKEY MAKE SURE YOU TELL GEORGE LOPEZ THAT AL WAS THE GUY YELLING "YOU CAN DO IT" WHEN THE 2 VATOS WERE DANCING WITH EACH OTHER!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up everyone on AZ side :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jun 11 2010, 03:18 PM~17761974
> *what up everyone on AZ side :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :angry: AW SHIT JACOB IS HERE, I'M OUT BEFORE HE ASKS ME FOR THE PRICE ON 13X7'S CENTERGOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jun 11 2010, 03:18 PM~17761974
> *what up everyone on AZ side :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17761984
> *:angry:  AW SHIT JACOB IS HERE, I'M OUT BEFORE HE ASKS ME FOR THE PRICE ON 13X7'S CENTERGOLD!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: AL RATO HOMIES!!! :run: :sprint:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, you fellas going out tonite be careful and have a good time!! Tell George I said hello! and his wife Angie on the show is HOTT!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHERE IS THAT MOVIE PREMIER? EVERYONE IS SAYING AZ MILLS BUT ON THE NEWS IT SAID ARIZONA CENTER? :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jun 11 2010, 03:30 PM~17762068
> *WHERE IS THAT MOVIE PREMIER? EVERYONE IS SAYING AZ MILLS BUT ON THE NEWS IT SAID ARIZONA CENTER? :dunno:
> *


ITS A ARIZONA CENTER FIRST THEN MILLS


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 11 2010, 03:37 PM~17762127
> *ITS A ARIZONA CENTER FIRST THEN MILLS
> *


WHAT TIME AT MILLS BRO? AND THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jun 11 2010, 03:44 PM~17762190
> *WHAT TIME AT MILLS BRO? AND THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


Call ben he


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jun 11 2010, 03:44 PM~17762190
> *WHAT TIME AT MILLS BRO? AND THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


x2 whats the 411


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Lunas64,Jun 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17761891]
I GOT YOU!!!!!!!!!![/i][/b]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 02:54 PM~17762284
> *quote=Lunas64,Jun 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17761891]
> I GOT YOU!!!!!!!!!![/i]*
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

for those who like to drink...cornas are on sale at walmart for $9.98 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 03:08 PM~17762396
> *for those who like to drink...cornas are on sale at walmart for $9.98 :0
> *


Thanks for the heads up! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ATTENTION - GATO AND HIS LADY WANT TO KNOW WHERE GEORGE LOPEZ WILL BE TONITE!! SOME ARE SAYING AZ CENTER, SOME SAYIN AZ MILLS MALL!!
WHO GOT THE 411??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 04:30 PM~17762551
> * ATTENTION - GATO AND HIS LADY WANT TO KNOW WHERE GEORGE LOPEZ WILL BE TONITE!! SOME ARE SAYING AZ CENTER, SOME SAYIN AZ MILLS MALL!!
> WHO GOT THE 411??
> *


George lopez is going to be at amc at 7 pm is sold out


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17762396
> *for those who like to drink...cornas are on sale at walmart for $9.98 :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 11 2010, 04:30 PM~17762551
> * ATTENTION - GATO AND HIS LADY WANT TO KNOW WHERE GEORGE LOPEZ WILL BE TONITE!! SOME ARE SAYING AZ CENTER, SOME SAYIN AZ MILLS MALL!!
> WHO GOT THE 411??
> *


He will be at Kileys!!!!! in chandler!!!!!!!






lol jk! Ill be there tonight getting my drink on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17761984
> *:angry:  AW SHIT JACOB IS HERE, I'M OUT BEFORE HE ASKS ME FOR THE PRICE ON 13X7'S CENTERGOLD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17762396
> *for those who like to drink...cornas are on sale at walmart for $9.98 :0
> *


picked some up already :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 12:52 AM~17756825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you snooze, you looze!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it was too small for your restroom anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT? I SNOOZE I LOOSE? UR HOMMIE WAS SUPPOSE TO HOLD IT FOR ME CUZ HE SAID U DIDNT HAVE ALL THE BIG BEN YOU MIGHT OF NEEDED THE TV MORE THEN I DID! HOW DUZ IT FEEL TO UPGRADE FROM A TUBE TV TO A PLASMA HOMMIE? AND YEA UR RIGHT IT WAS GOING IN MY BATHROOM AND WAS TOO SMALL! :biggrin: PSSSSS THE LIL HOMMIES SELLING A DVD IF U WANNA UPGRADE THAT TO AND GET RID OF THE VCR....DUNNO JUS SAYING HOMMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 05:59 PM~17763182
> *picked some up already :biggrin:
> *


CORONAS WILL BE $9.98 TILL THE 4TH OF JULY....  AT WALMART....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 06:00 PM~17763193
> *CORONAS WILL BE $9.98 TILL THE 4TH OF JULY....  AT WALMART....
> *


 :h5: :run:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jun 10 2010, 10:43 PM~17755750
> *Who's that working on your car Jeff??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oil check......all good...


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

new 13x7 pepsi blue powdercoated 100 spokes,everything included $425 602 434 6530


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

*Dont know bout you homies but its friday and Im getting my mofo drink on!!!!!!!! 


I started @4 for and it aint over til somene hits the floor!!!!!!!!!!*


CIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 11 2010, 06:41 PM~17763495
> *
> oil check......all good...
> *


ILL CHECK HER OIL :wow: :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 11 2010, 06:48 PM~17763554
> *new 13x7 pepsi blue powdercoated 100 spokes,everything included $425 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT HE BEAT BEN BY $25.00




BIGBEN DO I HEAR $420????


LOL IM J/K HOMIES!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Let's go to the movies


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 11 2010, 06:56 PM~17764067
> *OH SHIT HE BEAT BEN BY $25.00
> BIGBEN DO I HEAR $420????
> LOL IM J/K HOMIES!!!!
> *


...............................and they are 13's!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 11 2010, 07:56 PM~17764067
> *OH SHIT HE BEAT BEN BY $25.00
> BIGBEN DO I HEAR $420????
> LOL IM J/K HOMIES!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 11 2010, 08:23 PM~17764246
> *...............................and they are 13's!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 11 2010, 06:48 PM~17763554
> *new 13x7 pepsi blue powdercoated 100 spokes,everything included $425 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm that is cheap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 11 2010, 07:56 PM~17764067
> *OH SHIT HE BEAT BEN BY $25.00
> BIGBEN DO I HEAR $420????
> LOL IM J/K HOMIES!!!!
> *


man you know ben trying to get rich or die trying lol. but he a good men puro pedo haha


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 11 2010, 05:59 PM~17763185
> *WHAT? I SNOOZE I LOOSE? UR HOMMIE WAS SUPPOSE TO HOLD IT FOR ME CUZ HE SAID U DIDNT HAVE ALL THE BIG BEN YOU MIGHT OF  NEEDED THE TV MORE THEN I DID! HOW DUZ IT FEEL TO UPGRADE FROM A TUBE TV TO A PLASMA HOMMIE? AND YEA UR RIGHT IT WAS GOING IN MY BATHROOM AND WAS TOO SMALL!  :biggrin: PSSSSS THE LIL HOMMIES SELLING A DVD IF U WANNA UPGRADE THAT TO AND GET RID OF THE VCR....DUNNO JUS SAYING HOMMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 11 2010, 02:25 PM~17761458
> *:nono:  :nono: LOOK MIKEY DO NOT BE CALLING MY HOMIE LUIS A FOOL!!!!  :angry:  :angry: ONLY ME AND BEN CAN CALL HIM A FOOL, PENDEJO, GUEY, ETC...........(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you guys are assholes  ftp's ha mike


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17761374
> *muy chingon!!!!!!!!!!!  are you gonna come over at 4:30
> *


no I broke up with you memer a hole mikey my friend he has my back not like you pinche sapo esponjado


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 12:59 AM~17765863
> *no I broke up with you memer a hole mikey my friend he has my back not like you pinche sapo esponjado
> *



:scrutinize: MASSSSSSS PUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 01:46 AM~17765961
> *:scrutinize: MASSSSSSS PUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 01:55 AM~17765990
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 01:55 AM~17765990
> *:uh:
> *


WHERE IS BIG O BEN AT? HE GOT A 32IN FLATSCREN NOW HE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 01:57 AM~17765997
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


nada gota be at work in 3 hrs and can;t go to sleep


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 AM~17766005
> *WHERE IS BIG O BEN AT?                    HE GOT A 32IN FLATSCREN NOW HE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT.......
> *


bigOben or michellin haha


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

New-Image-soldier, unity_mike

WHATS KRAKIN HOMMIES???????????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 12 2010, 02:01 AM~17766012
> *New-Image-soldier, unity_mike
> 
> WHATS KRAKIN HOMMIES???????????
> *


same old chit avery day what up mikey


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

am out locos


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:00 AM~17766006
> *nada gota be at work in 3 hrs and can;t go to sleep
> *


:biggrin: I CANT SLEEP EITHER :wow: I WISH I HAD SOME STICKY-ICKY SO I CAN ROLL UP A BLUNT :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:03 AM~17766022
> *am out locos
> *


:biggrin: LAAAAAAATERS!!!!!!! I AM OUT TOO!!! :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 11 2010, 04:30 PM~17762551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats good mike?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ther is some bul;shit the t went dowb


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 12 2010, 02:08 AM~17766039
> *:biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: WTF!!!!!!! :wow: AINT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE DRUNK AND PASSED BY NOW MIKEY!!!??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well Fellas, how did last night go at the Mills??? Was George Loewz there???
:dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 12 2010, 01:10 AM~17766044
> *ther is some bul;shit the t went dowb
> *


I can see Mikey was faded...cant spell again!! What went down?? :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 11 2010, 01:51 PM~17761725
> *YOU DA MAN! :wow:  SEE IF IT WERENT FOR FREINDS LIKEUS AL  WOULDNT KNOW HE DA HELL HE WAS!!
> *


Hey Bro, Part 3 was very nice!!! Like em all!! Thanks for putting them together!
I am sure OG loved them! Like Bigben loved La Mission movie, Especially when them fellas were at the Blue Oyster bar dancin!! :biggrin: 

Tnakns Again Art Loks!!

See you at the next one!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 8 2010, 11:54 PM~17734708
> *well hector more charity events is right, the one big thing is to stay away for the political bull like sb1070 if you put low lows out there it adds to are stero type!! Support it on a personal level dont put the clubs or the cars into it!
> *


Hahaha your good just remember this. reasonably suspecion I don't want to sterio type lol but some of us drive drinking, with drugs and guns in our rides and dailys cars now they don't have to have excuse to pull you over lol we're already on it you like it or not. :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 12:59 AM~17765863
> *no I broke up with you memer a hole mikey my friend he has my back not like you pinche sapo esponjado
> *


I got your lower back luis :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 AM~17766005
> *WHERE IS BIG O BEN AT?                    HE GOT A 32IN FLATSCREN NOW HE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 11 2010, 05:59 PM~17763185
> *WHAT? I SNOOZE I LOOSE? UR HOMMIE WAS SUPPOSE TO HOLD IT FOR ME CUZ HE SAID U DIDNT HAVE ALL THE BIG BEN YOU MIGHT OF  NEEDED THE TV MORE THEN I DID! HOW DUZ IT FEEL TO UPGRADE FROM A TUBE TV TO A PLASMA HOMMIE? AND YEA UR RIGHT IT WAS GOING IN MY BATHROOM AND WAS TOO SMALL!  :biggrin: PSSSSS THE LIL HOMMIES SELLING A DVD IF U WANNA UPGRADE THAT TO AND GET RID OF THE VCR....DUNNO JUS SAYING HOMMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


Hahaha pinche mike good one :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 09:57 AM~17766878
> *Hahaha your good just remember this. reasonable suspicion I don't want to stereotype  lol but some of us drive drinking, with drugs and guns in our rides and daily cars now they don't have to have excuse to pull you over lol we're already on it you like it or not.  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 06:00 PM~17763193
> *CORONAS WILL BE $9.98 TILL THE 4TH OF JULY....  AT WALMART....
> *


I went back to stuff my garage fridge


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 11 2010, 08:23 PM~17764246
> *...............................and they are 13's!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 11 2010, 10:13 PM~17765011
> *
> *


was up homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 12 2010, 02:10 AM~17766044
> *ther is some bul;shit the t went dowb
> *


WTF you drunk :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 08:59 AM~17766887
> *I got your lower back luis  :biggrin:
> *


JOTO! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 10:53 AM~17767442
> *JOTO! :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha yo no el luis :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17765124
> *dammmmmm that is cheap!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its a bad ass blue too


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 12 2010, 07:35 AM~17766556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE WAKEING UP DRUNK! ITS MUCH BETTER THAN HAVEING A HANG OVER!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

new 13x7 reverse all chrome 100 spokes, going for $340 a set, all acc. included,only two sets at this price.602 434 6530 GUERO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 11:50 AM~17767746
> *Hahaha yo no el luis  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 12 2010, 12:30 PM~17768024
> *I LOVE WAKEING UP DRUNK! ITS MUCH BETTER THAN HAVEING A HANG OVER!
> *


I'm hungover......time for a Chelada :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP 602-814-4179














FREE DELIVERY IF YOU MENTION THE O.G. AZSIDE AD (WITHIN REASON)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 10:47 AM~17767411
> *I went back to stuff my garage fridge
> *



:biggrin: BORRACHO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 12:58 PM~17768226
> *I'm hungover......time for a Chelada :biggrin:
> *



:nono: A SPICY RED MENUDO WITH LEMON IS WAYYYY BETTER THAN A CHELADA HOMIE! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 11:50 AM~17767746
> *Hahaha yo no el luis  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP GATITO! :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 08:59 AM~17766887
> *I got your lower back luis  :biggrin:
> *


you can't estupid you too short i'll be like a chihuahua tryng to hump a pitbull mejor me quedo con el mikey tu agarrate al ben :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 12 2010, 12:33 PM~17768042
> *new 13x7 reverse all chrome 100 spokes, going for $340 a set, all acc. included,only two sets at this price.602 434 6530 GUERO
> 
> 
> ...


i think ill buy a set I was going to get them from ben but never mind he a asshole :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 11:50 AM~17767746
> *Hahaha yo no el luis  :biggrin:
> *


callate mandilon cuando te regrese los huevos tu vieja hablas pinche chaparro cara de tacuache


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:21 PM~17768773
> *you can't estupid you too short i'll be like a chihuahua tryng to hump a pitbull mejor me quedo con el mikey tu agarrate al ben  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP 602-814-4179








FREE DELIVERY IF YOU MENTION THE O.G. AZSIDE AD (WITHIN REASON)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:27 PM~17768801
> *callate mandilon cuando te regrese los huevos tu vieja hablas pinche chaparro cara de tacuache
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 08:57 AM~17766878
> *Hahaha your good just remember this. reasonably suspecion I don't want to sterio type lol but some of us drive drinking, with drugs and guns in our rides and dailys cars now they don't have to have excuse to pull you over lol we're already on it you like it or not.  :cheesy:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: 

es plabra carnal!!!! :biggrin: ya my daily driver loves pinche placas, everywhere i go she calls them,,and ya que mi parran,,,they see im just another daily driver!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 12 2010, 03:01 PM~17768962
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> 
> es plabra carnal!!!! :biggrin: ya my daily driver loves pinche placas, everywhere i go she calls them,,and ya que mi parran,,,they see im just another daily driver!!!!
> *


que que no paisa topic for you lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup t mak ready


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17768849
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


estop me when I lye pa que me entiendas kitty


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 12 2010, 08:43 AM~17766817
> *Hey Bro, Part 3 was very nice!!! Like em all!! Thanks for putting them together!
> I am sure OG loved them! Like Bigben loved La Mission movie, Especially when them fellas were at the Blue Oyster bar dancin!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



a couple of things Al..........

thanks Al for inviting me and letting me be a part of such a cool picnic,!!!!
the vids im gona put together as one and i got a copy for u!! $FREE 95
and i hope O.G. loved them....

and u wonder why Big Ben fucks wit you !!!you got to put him on blast talkin bout how much he loved that movie so much Especially bout ALL them PUTITOS dancing around,,,,WE ALL KNOW WHY THER WAS NO THICK ASS THURSDAYS AND FINE ASS FRIDAYS,,,,,BUT IT SEEMS LIKE IM THE ONLY ONE BITCHIN AFTER EVERYBODY SEEN THE MOVIE 
SO WHO EVER INVITED BEN TO THE MOVIE IS THE REASON!!! NO THURSDAY OR FRIDAY TORTAS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AND IT WAS 8:30 IN THE MORNIN AND UR TALKIN BOUT MIKEY BEIN ALL DRUNK AND NOT SPELLIN :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH AND YA LOOKIN FOR THE NEXT ONE BRO !!!!
THANX AGAIN!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 03:02 PM~17768964
> *que que no paisa topic for you lol
> *


YA I TRY BUT MY SPANICH NO HABLA LIKE MY EENGLICH!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :twak: :thumbsup: :twak: :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 12 2010, 01:28 PM~17768418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Will you have some left by the 20 of this month


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:27 PM~17768801
> *callate mandilon cuando te regrese los huevos tu vieja hablas pinche chaparro cara de tacuache
> *


 :biggrin: y ke estupido hahahaha


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 02:10 PM~17768711
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP GATITO! :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE?
> *


Been good dawg y tu ke rollo what's new


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 12 2010, 03:47 PM~17769202
> *:thumbsup:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


 :wave: :wave: what's up dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 12 2010, 03:01 PM~17768962
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> 
> es plabra carnal!!!! :biggrin: ya my daily driver loves pinche placas, everywhere i go she calls them,,and ya que mi parran,,,they see im just another daily driver!!!!
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:24 PM~17768789
> *i think ill buy a set I was going to get them from ben but never mind he a asshole :biggrin:
> *


Me 2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 04:41 PM~17769465
> *Me 2
> *


pinche vato carero haha


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Decided to get rid of the Lincoln to start another project.
Make an offer.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 04:38 PM~17769438
> *:wave:  :wave: what's up dawg
> *




I'M TRYING TO HIDE FROM MY MEMBERS " HHAAAA !! " LOL
SOMETIMES THEY THINK I'M SUPER-MECHANIC , US OLD GUYS
NEED REST TO.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 12 2010, 04:49 PM~17769511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kool I be there


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 05:13 PM~17769634
> *pinche vato carero haha
> *


Hahahah simon


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 12 2010, 05:25 PM~17769681
> *I'M TRYING TO HIDE FROM MY MEMBERS " HHAAAA !! " LOL
> SOMETIMES THEY THINK I'M SUPER-MECHANIC , US OLD GUYS
> NEED REST TO.
> *


Hahaha that's what they do 2 me they hide everytime I call :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

My pops a low rider lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 12 2010, 05:39 PM~17769741
> *
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 12 2010, 05:23 PM~17769677
> *Decided to get rid of the Lincoln to start another project.
> Make an offer.
> 
> ...


do the rims go with it?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 12 2010, 06:13 PM~17769928
> *do the rims go with it?
> *



Yes sir, 
classics


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 12 2010, 05:23 PM~17769677
> *Decided to get rid of the Lincoln to start another project.
> Make an offer.
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: NICE RIDE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 04:37 PM~17769431
> *Been good dawg y tu ke rollo what's new
> *


 PUES AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN WITH THE FAMILY COMPA! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 12 2010, 05:22 PM~17769672
> *
> *



:wave: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN LUNA?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 07:47 PM~17770485
> *:wave: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY! :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie, wat up 2??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17770725
> *WATS KRAKIN LUNA?
> *


'Sup Mike. Hows it goin?  Jus havin dinner with the wife...her treat!!! Ablonidigas from Raul N Theresas!!! Damn thats some good ass shit right there!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 04:59 PM~17769259
> *Will you have some left by the 20 of this month
> *



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! i prefer 1 day notice but just call or pm your order!

GRACIAS


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 12 2010, 09:36 PM~17771243
> *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! i prefer 1 day notice but just call or pm your order!
> 
> GRACIAS
> *


Orale dawg I will let you know 2 days b4 I'm ready


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 10:38 PM~17771265
> *Orale dawg I will let you know 2 days b4 I'm ready
> *


simon










WHAT UP 602-814-4179








FREE DELIVERY IF YOU MENTION THE O.G. AZSIDE AD (WITHIN REASON)


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 12 2010, 09:21 PM~17771123
> *'Sup Mike. Hows it goin?   Jus havin dinner with the wife...her treat!!! Ablonidigas from Raul N Theresas!!! Damn thats some good ass shit right there!! :biggrin:
> *


thats a good place to eat.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 12 2010, 03:19 PM~17769049
> *YA I TRY BUT MY SPANICH NO HABLA LIKE MY EENGLICH!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 02:02 PM~17768661
> *:biggrin: BORRACHO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, nothing beats an ice cold CORONA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 12 2010, 02:06 PM~17768685
> *:nono: A SPICY RED MENUDO WITH LEMON IS WAYYYY BETTER THAN A CHELADA HOMIE! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:
> *


sometimes


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 12 2010, 05:22 PM~17769672
> *
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 12 2010, 05:23 PM~17769677
> *Decided to get rid of the Lincoln to start another project.
> Make an offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 12 2010, 06:15 PM~17769944
> *Yes sir,
> classics
> *


Tru Rays?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

For those wanting 5.20's, remember, Denman Tire is no longer in business, better stock up.....

So the Cokers will be sought after just as much as the OG Premium Sportways.....until Specialty Tire or another source picks them up


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, Riderz-4-Life


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 11:40 PM~17772013
> *Hell yea, nothing beats an ice cold CORONA
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YESSSSSSSIR!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 11:40 PM~17772018
> *sometimes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 11:55 PM~17772139
> *Thanks for all the PM's but right now I'm not selling tires.
> Just stocking them
> 
> ...


  SAVE ME SOME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 12 2010, 08:46 PM~17770899
> *'sup homie, wat up 2??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PUES AQUI NO MAS GETTING HOME FROM A FAMILY BIRTHDAY PARTY! :biggrin: I HAD MY FIRST BEERS IN 2 WEEKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 12:22 AM~17772317
> *  SAVE ME SOME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got plenty


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

here's the link to "LA MISSION" the movie :http://www.wisevid.com/play?v=7A_gvAdtff8c

also DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS has TWO DEALS RIGHT NOW

Buy 1 set of four 155/80/13's and get free beer

OR

Buy 5 sets of 155/80/13's and we'll give you the new ROLL'N vol 18 video


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2010, 12:27 AM~17772352
> *:biggrin: I got plenty
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 13 2010, 12:55 AM~17772453
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP RAUL! :biggrin: LISTO PARA MAÑANA HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 11 2010, 05:59 PM~17763185
> *WHAT? I SNOOZE I LOOSE? UR HOMMIE WAS SUPPOSE TO HOLD IT FOR ME CUZ HE SAID U DIDNT HAVE ALL THE BIG BEN YOU MIGHT OF  NEEDED THE TV MORE THEN I DID! HOW DUZ IT FEEL TO UPGRADE FROM A TUBE TV TO A PLASMA HOMMIE? AND YEA UR RIGHT IT WAS GOING IN MY BATHROOM AND WAS TOO SMALL!  :biggrin: PSSSSS THE LIL HOMMIES SELLING A DVD IF U WANNA UPGRADE THAT TO AND GET RID OF THE VCR....DUNNO JUS SAYING HOMMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


first of all MIKE, I HAD THE MONEY FROM THE GET GO... its not my fault that you have a job and couldnt make it there before me.... and for your info that 32" tv is the SMALLEST tv in my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! homie your always welcome to come watch tv at my house if all your dvd's are scratched up!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pssssss you can keep that dvd cause i can afford cable in this bitch..... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 12:47 AM~17765815
> *man you know ben trying to get rich or die trying lol. but he a good men puro pedo haha
> *


dont hate *****!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 AM~17766005
> *WHERE IS BIG O BEN AT?                    HE GOT A 32IN FLATSCREN NOW HE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT.......
> *


:no:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:00 AM~17766011
> *bigOben or michellin haha
> *


si estoy gordo y eso se me quita si yo quiero, pero lo feo que tienes es por vida pinchi oskeroso!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 12 2010, 08:43 AM~17766817
> *Hey Bro, Part 3 was very nice!!! Like em all!! Thanks for putting them together!
> I am sure OG loved them! Like Bigben loved La Mission movie, Especially when them fellas were at the Blue Oyster bar dancin!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hey *** i think that was your favorite part, shit you remember the name of the bar and everything!!!!!!!!!!! ****!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 12 2010, 10:42 AM~17767390
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


BULLSHIT HECTOR, TALKING ABOUT GETTING EVERYBODY INVOLVED... did you see the cars they have in the movie?????


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

What up RIDERZ??
JUST DROPPIN SOME LUV IN FORM OF THE 
Give BIGHAPPY and FREDDY a call @ DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS 602-814-4179

take a price break on something you already need and support a fellow rider at the same time!!! 












plus shipping so pm your zip codes please, it looks like paypal will be the only form of payment accepted for now


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 12 2010, 02:24 PM~17768789
> *i think ill buy a set I was going to get them from ben but never mind he a asshole :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 04:08 AM~17772741
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


BEN IM AN ASSHOLE TOOO!!!! BUT I WEAR IT LIKE A BADGE OF HONOR


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 11 2010, 07:56 PM~17764067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL HOMIES, EVERYBODY MIGHT BE BEATING MY PRICES BUT I'M ALWAYS HERE, I DONT JUST POP UP OUT OF NOWHERE AND THROW A CHEAP PRICE AND DISAPPEAR!!!!! EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE TO FIND ME AND IF YOU DONT YOU'LL ALWAYS SEE ME OUT THERE CHILLIN!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 13 2010, 03:09 AM~17772742
> *BEN IM AN ASSHOLE TOOO!!!! BUT I WEAR IT LIKE A BADGE OF HONOR
> *


DAMN HOMIE I JUST DONT LIKE TO BE COMPARED TO OTHER GUYS.... I'VE BEEN SELLING WHEELS TO ALL THE HOMIES AROUND THE VALLY FOR LIKE 8 YEARS,


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 04:18 AM~17772751
> *DAMN HOMIE I JUST DONT LIKE TO BE COMPARED TO OTHER GUYS.... I'VE BEEN SELLING WHEELS TO ALL THE HOMIES AROUND THE VALLY FOR LIKE 8 YEARS,
> *


I know you have, and you still do. Im doin switches and sellin 1 size and brand tire!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 13 2010, 03:14 AM~17772747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HOMIE. I GOT YOUR BACK FOOL.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 11:40 PM~17772013
> *Hell yea, nothing beats an ice cold CORONA
> *


AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:14 AM~17772747
> *THATS COOL HOMIES, EVERYBODY MIGHT BE BEATING MY PRICES BUT I'M ALWAYS HERE, I DONT JUST POP UP OUT OF NOWHERE AND THROW A CHEAP PRICE AND DISAPPEAR!!!!!  EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE TO FIND ME AND IF YOU DONT YOU'LL ALWAYS SEE ME OUT THERE CHILLIN!!!!!
> *


WELL I WAS GONNA SAY THEY CAN FIND U AT GOLDEN CORRAL? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:07 AM~17772739
> *BULLSHIT HECTOR, TALKING ABOUT GETTING EVERYBODY INVOLVED... did you see the cars they have in the movie?????
> *


Homie....
I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
I never disrepect you on here.....
but treating everyone on here like shit isn't gonna get you no money or respect. :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZ!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITED!!!_


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 12 2010, 12:33 PM~17768042
> *new 13x7 reverse all chrome 100 spokes, going for $340 a set, all acc. included,only two sets at this price.602 434 6530 GUERO
> 
> 
> ...


Still have these two sets at ths price,haven't disappeared yet


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:04 AM~17772731
> *first of all MIKE, I HAD THE MONEY FROM THE GET GO... its not my fault that you have a job and couldnt make it there before me.... and for your info that 32" tv is the SMALLEST tv in my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! homie your always welcome to come watch tv at my house if all your dvd's are scratched up!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: pssssss you can keep that dvd cause i can afford cable in this bitch.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMM BIG O BEN YOU CAN AFFORD CABLE? UR BALLIN DOG UR DOING IT REAL BIG HOMMIE IM SURE YOU GOT ALL THE CHANNELS TOO RIGHT?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

LOOKING FOR 14INCH 520S !!! WHO GOTS :wow:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 12 2010, 12:33 PM~17768042
> *new 13x7 reverse all chrome 100 spokes, going for $340 a set, all acc. included,only two sets at this price.602 434 6530 GUERO
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IT THEY ARE NOW $325 A SET!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:18 AM~17772751
> *DAMN HOMIE I JUST DONT LIKE TO BE COMPARED TO OTHER GUYS.... I'VE BEEN SELLING WHEELS TO ALL THE HOMIES AROUND THE VALLY FOR LIKE 8 YEARS,
> *



HOOKING THE HOMIES UP WITH HARD TO FIND SHIT TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 13 2010, 03:37 AM~17772771
> *I know you have, and you still do. Im doin switches and sellin 1 size and brand tire!
> *


thats a good price too bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 06:10 AM~17772905
> *WELL I WAS GONNA SAY THEY CAN FIND U AT GOLDEN CORRAL? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 AM~17773680
> *Homie....
> I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
> I never disrepect you on here.....
> ...


jajajajaja hey homie i dont disrespect anyone on here, if we're bullshitting its all in fun... the money part is all a different matter, i'm not talking about that with you!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 10:16 AM~17773909
> *DAMMMMMMMMM BIG O BEN YOU CAN AFFORD CABLE? UR BALLIN DOG UR DOING IT REAL BIG HOMMIE IM SURE YOU GOT ALL THE CHANNELS TOO RIGHT?
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 13 2010, 10:26 AM~17773956
> *FUCK IT THEY ARE NOW $325 A SET!!!
> *


damn i might go get a set from you now!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte+Jun 13 2010, 09:26 AM~17773956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awsome price!! I just sent a text to a homie about this one........maybe he'll be calling? I dunno, but maybe... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 12:36 AM~17772588
> *:wave: WHAT UP RAUL! :biggrin: LISTO PARA MAÑANA HOMIE?
> *


CAR NOT WORKING


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 04:14 AM~17772747
> *THATS COOL HOMIES, EVERYBODY MIGHT BE BEATING MY PRICES BUT I'M ALWAYS HERE, AND TRUST ME IM NOT GOING ANYWHERE ANYTIME SOON!!!!! PEOPLE SPEND THERE MONEY WHERE THEY WANT TO, as for the cheap price isn't that what you did to all the rim shops??*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 10:53 AM~17774168
> *jajajajaja hey homie i dont disrespect anyone on here, if we're bullshitting its all in fun... the money part is all a different matter, i'm not talking about that with you!!!!
> *


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

COMPITA ESTAS LISTO :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 10:54 AM~17774179
> *damn i might go get a set from you now!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2010, 11:10 AM~17774259
> *That is an awsome price!!  I just sent a text to a homie about this one........maybe he'll be calling?  I dunno, but maybe... :biggrin:
> *


  602 434 6530 GUERO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2010, 09:49 AM~17773750
> *'sup AZ!
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


anybody going??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 13 2010, 11:11 AM~17774266
> *CAR NOT WORKING
> *


Shit. I just wish insurance would pay already as I want to put my car in the shop but those fuckers I guess move at their own speed. They sent a adjuster out and gave me a estimate but I haven't heard shit from the since.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:18 AM~17772751
> *DAMN HOMIE I JUST DONT LIKE TO BE COMPARED TO OTHER GUYS.... I'VE BEEN SELLING WHEELS TO ALL THE HOMIES AROUND THE VALLY FOR LIKE 8 YEARS,
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 10:54 AM~17774179
> *damn i might go get a set from you now!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 13 2010, 11:11 AM~17774266
> *CAR NOT WORKING
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 13 2010, 12:55 AM~17772453
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 01:37 AM~17772590
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave: Mando :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2010, 09:49 AM~17773750
> *'sup AZ!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 12 2010, 08:57 AM~17766878
> *Hahaha your good just remember this. reasonably suspecion I don't want to sterio type lol but some of us drive drinking, with drugs and guns in our rides and dailys cars now they don't have to have excuse to pull you over lol we're already on it you like it or not.  :cheesy:
> *



For me I see nothing wrong with low riders taking a role in civil activism as the cars stand out and be seen so that people take notice. I mean how people gonna know what you think of a issue if you ain't being heard? About not wanted to get lthe cars harassed, fuck that as they already get harassed I mean it don't matter if you white, black, yellow or brown if you drive a old car or a custom car police more likely to stop it as they think driver maybe fits the bullshit ass stereotype which was designed by the media. 

It good that people want to change the image but not sure some go about it in right way.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 AM~17773680
> *Homie....
> I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
> I never disrepect you on here.....
> ...



Same could be said for you. I dont think Ben is bothering anyone. About the wheels, buy the cheapest you get the cheapest and when the guy undercutting everyone realizes he cant make a living on the low margins hes working with , he will quit selling them , then who you call when you need something ?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 AM~17773680
> *Homie....
> I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
> I never disrepect you on here.....
> ...


tell him hector tell him lmao


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 13 2010, 01:06 PM~17774774
> *Same could be said for you. I dont think Ben is bothering anyone. About the wheels, buy the cheapest you get the cheapest and when the guy undercutting everyone realizes he cant make a living on the low margins hes working with , he will quit selling them , then who you call when you need something ?
> *


D :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 13 2010, 10:26 AM~17773956
> *FUCK IT THEY ARE NOW $325 A SET!!!
> *


damn all over ben :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:07 AM~17772739
> *BULLSHIT HECTOR, TALKING ABOUT GETTING EVERYBODY INVOLVED... did you see the cars they have in the movie?????
> *


 :0 damn thats fuckd up ha mikey


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 12:22 AM~17772317
> *  SAVE ME SOME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


a mi tambien


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 13 2010, 12:29 PM~17774625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new Image I got me some singles already :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2010, 09:49 AM~17773750
> *'sup AZ!
> *



:biggrin: WA'SAPPENING MR. BUCK! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 10:02 AM~17773816
> *CLUB UNITED!!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 13 2010, 11:11 AM~17774266
> *CAR NOT WORKING
> *



:wow: :wow: WHAT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K HOMIE!! DAMN THAT SUX!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17774580
> *
> *



:biggrin: QUE PASA TERMITE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 13 2010, 12:57 PM~17774730
> *:wave: Mando  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 'SUP CURTIS! :biggrin: YOU GOING TO THE HEELS N WHEELS TONIGHT?? :naughty: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 13 2010, 01:38 PM~17774938
> *a mi tambien
> *



:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMITO! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 01:49 PM~17774981
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMITO! :wave:
> *


nada we got a meeting y luego a ver nalgas al show


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 13 2010, 12:38 PM~17774942
> *new Image I got me some singles already :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 13 2010, 02:17 PM~17775114
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: let's do this every dollar helps


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 13 2010, 01:06 PM~17774774
> *Same could be said for you. I dont think Ben is bothering anyone. About the wheels, buy the cheapest you get the cheapest and when the guy undercutting everyone realizes he cant make a living on the low margins hes working with , he will quit selling them , then who you call when you need something ?
> *


For someone who seems educated....
You misunderstanding the message.
Plus i don't try to sell nothing on here unless its to help someone out.
And i try not to disrespect anyone on here.
But your pushing it! Cell Warrior! :angry:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 12:42 PM~17774958
> *:biggrin: WA'SAPPENING MR. BUCK! :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 13 2010, 02:02 PM~17775051
> *nada we got a meeting y luego a ver nalgas al show
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2010, 03:07 PM~17775338
> *sup
> *



:biggrin: CHILLIN'


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 03:00 PM~17775309
> *For someone who seems educated....
> You misunderstanding the message.
> Plus i don't try to sell nothing on here unless its to help someone out.
> ...


Fuck it had typed another post but it aint worth arguing over. You know why I mentioned it to you about respecting people. Anyway never said you tried selling anything.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jun 13 2010, 11:24 AM~17774336
> *COMPITA ESTAS LISTO :biggrin:
> *


estaba homie, pero se exploto una bateria homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

y tu?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 01:46 PM~17774973
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA TERMITE!
> *


just chilling homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 13 2010, 03:21 PM~17775405
> *estaba homie, pero se exploto una bateria homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> y tu?
> *


 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Lowrider Style CC @ Jun 13 2010, 09:40 AM) 
Homie....
I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
I never disrepect you on here.....
but treating everyone on here like shit isn't gonna get you no money or respect. 




Same could be said for you. I dont think Ben is bothering anyone. About the wheels, buy the cheapest you get the cheapest and when the guy undercutting everyone realizes he cant make a living on the low margins hes working with , he will quit selling them , then who you call when you need something ?

blah bla blah.................WHO CARES?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:06 AM~17772736
> *si estoy gordo y eso se me quita si yo quiero, pero lo feo que tienes es por vida pinchi oskeroso!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 AM~17773680
> *Homie....
> I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
> I never disrepect you on here.....
> ...


HECK-TOR I DONT TREAT NOBODY ON HERE LIKE SHIT JUST BIG BEN WHERE IS MY MONEY?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 13 2010, 03:07 AM~17772739
> *BULLSHIT HECTOR, TALKING ABOUT GETTING EVERYBODY INVOLVED... did you see the cars they have in the movie?????
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 13 2010, 03:21 PM~17775405
> *estaba homie, pero se exploto una bateria homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> y tu?
> *


k onda compa


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Chris Young..........walk off homer! :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jun 13 2010, 04:18 PM~17775711
> *k onda compa
> *



QUE ONDA ROGER COMO VA DULCE ENVIDIA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 04:11 PM~17775666
> *HECK-TOR I DONT TREAT NOBODY ON HERE LIKE SHIT JUST BIG BEN WHERE IS MY MONEY?
> *



They keep taking so long to do our shirts and you might get the money homie!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 13 2010, 04:52 PM~17775883
> *They keep taking so long to do our shirts and you might get the money homie!
> *


BRING EM DOGGIE DOG ILL DO EM FOR U! GOT MAD PROPS FOR U ESE UR LIKE TRYING TO GET THIS SHIT POPPING HOMES HEARD U WAS ALL IN THE MIX DOING A ONE ON ONE INTERVIEW WITH THE DIRECTOR OF THE MOVIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ITS KRAKIN HERE @ JAGS.......CANT WAIT TILL HOP TIME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 06:47 PM~17776618
> *ITS KRAKIN HERE @ JAGS.......CANT WAIT TILL HOP TIME!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What time is the hop


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: Hope to see all the lo lo's there. If not bring your daily!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

SOMETHING I SHOT TODAY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 13 2010, 01:29 PM~17774905
> *damn all over ben  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: siguele estupido


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 04:11 PM~17775666
> *HECK-TOR I DONT TREAT NOBODY ON HERE LIKE SHIT JUST BIG BEN WHERE IS MY MONEY?
> *


come pick it up bro!!!! i got you!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 13 2010, 05:46 PM~17776183
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


you can say that agian!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 06:43 PM~17776592
> *BRING EM DOGGIE DOG ILL DO EM FOR U! GOT MAD PROPS FOR U ESE UR LIKE TRYING TO GET THIS SHIT POPPING HOMES HEARD U WAS ALL IN THE MIX DOING A ONE ON ONE INTERVIEW WITH THE DIRECTOR OF THE MOVIE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 12:47 AM~17779596
> *:angry:  :angry:  siguele estupido
> *


no ya no it got old, he cheaper tough :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 04:04 PM~17775633
> *QUOTE(Lowrider Style CC @ Jun 13 2010, 09:40 AM)
> Homie....
> I got lots of luv for you Ese.....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :no:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 14 2010, 02:07 AM~17779839
> *no ya no it got old, he cheaper tough :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Oh Shiiiiit!! Mikey doin it BIG!!! Looks real good Mike!! Nice Ladies too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will start on your Monday real nice!!! :biggrin: 



>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > > Enjoy!!!! :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Oh Shiiiiit!! Mikey doin it BIG!!! Looks real good Mike!! Nice Ladies too!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THANKS :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 05:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 14 2010, 02:07 AM~17779839
> *no ya no it got old, he cheaper tough :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 05:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *


awwwwwww shiiiieeettt!!!!!! mike looking real good homie, UNITY C.C. in the house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 14 2010, 06:30 AM~17780408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should've shaved that bitch first Luna!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS, 83lowlac, Riderz-4-Life, D.J. Midnite
whats up homies????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2010, 08:07 AM~17780979
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


hey little buddy!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 14 2010, 08:15 AM~17781025
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


que onda loc


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 13 2010, 01:47 PM~17774977
> *:wave: 'SUP CURTIS!  :biggrin: YOU GOING TO THE HEELS N WHEELS TONIGHT?? :naughty:  :wow:
> *


NAH HOMIE, HAD SOMETHINGS TO TAKE CARE OF


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 14 2010, 09:31 AM~17781679
> *NAH HOMIE, HAD SOMETHINGS TO TAKE CARE OF
> *


whats up homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

[/size][/color][/font][/i][/b]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 09:18 AM~17781548
> *ART LOKS, 83lowlac, Riderz-4-Life, D.J. Midnite
> whats up homies????
> *


*WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 10:20 AM~17782068
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up homie, i'm chillin like a villan


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 08:27 AM~17781641
> *hey little buddy!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2010, 11:52 AM~17782865
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: How's it going?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 04:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *


Mike!! That is bad ass Homie!  Good sounds, nice car and pretty ladies!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 14 2010, 11:08 AM~17782998
> *:biggrin:  :wave: How's it going?
> *




Good just chillin at work.. :wave: How are you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2010, 12:18 PM~17783069
> *Good just chillin at work..  :wave: How are you?
> *



 that's cool.. I'm doing some what better hoping to be out there soon..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 11:24 AM~17782635
> *whats up homie, i'm chillin like a villan
> *


man they talk about raza comin to the U.S. and learnin english.. im on the damn fone with some arab dude and i think he speakin english but i but it fuckin sounds like he hawkin up lugis!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 14 2010, 12:20 PM~17783087
> * that's cool.. I'm doing some what better hoping to be out there soon..
> *


ya we need you out there,,cuz thats the only time its cool!  :biggrin: 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GeZZr_p6vB8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GeZZr_p6vB8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 14 2010, 11:20 AM~17783087
> * that's cool.. I'm doing some what better hoping to be out there soon..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 04:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *



thats cool as hell mikey mike!!! car looks bad ass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 05:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2010, 12:33 PM~17783196
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 09:58 AM~17781879
> *whats up homie!!!
> *


nothin much homie  , just tryin to make that money :biggrin: 

how you been Ben?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 06:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 14 2010, 12:15 PM~17783056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 09:28 AM~17781645
> *que onda loko
> *



Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 05:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *


bad ass mikey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ill drink to that!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Oh Shiiiiit!! Mikey doin it BIG!!! Looks real good Mike!! Nice Ladies too!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> x2 homie, shit looks real good.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 14 2010, 12:58 PM~17783385
> *nothin much homie  , just tryin to make that money :biggrin:
> 
> how you been Ben?
> *


aqui nomas homie, chillin at home!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, kraz13

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 14 2010, 03:23 PM~17784602
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, kraz13
> 
> ...


whats crackin doggy dogg????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 03:25 PM~17784627
> *whats crackin doggy dogg????
> *


Not shit but Im surving. Still dealing with insurance, good news is said check will be in mail Wedsday. Bad news they canceling my policy. How you been?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17784577
> *aqui nomas homie, chillin at home!!!
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAN WAS AL REALLY YELLIN """YOU CAN DO IT!!!"" DURIN THAT BROKEBACK LOWRIDER MOVIE???
  MAN WE STARTED WATCHIN IT HERE AT LUNCH AND WHEN THAT FIRST SCENE OF THEM SWORDFIGHTING :angry: CAME ON MY BRO SLAPPED :twak: ME IN THE BACK A THE HEAD AND SAID I CANT GO LOWRIDING NO MORE!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHO THE FUCK BROUGHT THIS VIDEO TO OUR ATTENTION!!! :wow: :wow: </span>* :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 14 2010, 03:23 PM~17784602
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, kraz13
> 
> ...


WHAT UP JUSTIN TIME!!!! :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 03:32 PM~17784690
> *WHAT UP JUSTIN TIME!!!!  :h5:
> *



What up Art? Here not shit, just chillin. I aint gonna post no conservative rice fead cracker novelas today but we do need some music up in this bitch :biggrin: 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IJtHdkyo0hc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IJtHdkyo0hc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17784666
> *Not shit but Im surving. Still dealing with insurance, good news is said check will be in mail Wedsday. Bad news they canceling my policy.  How you been?
> *


same homie just here kickin it looking for work!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 03:30 PM~17784675
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAN WAS AL REALLY YELLIN """YOU CAN DO IT!!!"" DURIN THAT BROKEBACK LOWRIDER MOVIE???
> MAN WE STARTED WATCHIN IT HERE AT LUNCH AND WHEN THAT FIRST SCENE OF THEM SWORDFIGHTING :angry:  CAME ON MY BRO SLAPPED  :twak: ME IN THE BACK A THE HEAD AND SAID I CANT GO LOWRIDING NO MORE!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


yeah, he's a ****!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 03:39 PM~17784753
> *yeah, he's a ****!!!!!
> *


OH SHIT LUNAS ON HERE!!!! DO U THINK HE HEARD WHAT I SAID???
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 14 2010, 03:38 PM~17784736
> *What up Art? Here not shit, just chillin. I aint gonna post no conservative rice fead cracker novelas today but we do need some music up in this bitch  :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IJtHdkyo0hc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IJtHdkyo0hc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *






AND HERES ONE FOR ALL THE OLD SCHOOL GENTE ON HERE.....LET IT PLAY!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 03:44 PM~17784805
> *OH SHIT LUNAS ON HERE!!!! DO U THINK HE HEARD WHAT I SAID???
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


only if he knows how to read big blue letters!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 03:39 PM~17784747
> *same homie just here kickin it looking for work!!!
> *


What kind of work you do man? I been thinking bout doing the same but with my background not many jobs around.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 14 2010, 02:18 PM~17784027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS THINKING A BUD LIGHT WHEN I SEEN THOSE BIG BLUE LETTERS.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 04:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2010, 04:10 PM~17785043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 04:12 PM~17785060
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 03:12 PM~17785060
> *
> 
> *





NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 05:43 AM~17780245
> *
> 
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ORALE MIKEY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: THAT IS BAD ASS HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 04:41 PM~17785271
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


HERE AT WORK BOUT TO CUT TO DA CANTONE AND REST MY NECK AND MY BACK!

WHAT UP BRUDDA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 14 2010, 01:57 PM~17783855
> *Fixed :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17785280
> *
> HERE AT WORK BOUT TO CUT TO DA CANTONE AND REST MY NECK AND MY BACK!
> 
> ...



:biggrin: ORALE LOCO!  NUTHIN MUCH HERE EITHER :uh: JUS CHILLIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17784577
> *aqui nomas homie, chillin at home!!!
> *



:wave: WHAT UP BEN!! :biggrin: SO HOW MANY TABLE DANCES DID YOU END UP GITTIN LAST NIGHT!!?? :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 04:47 PM~17785318
> *:wave: WHAT UP BEN!!  :biggrin: SO HOW MANY TABLE DANCES DID YOU END UP GIVIN LAST NIGHT!!?? :naughty:
> *


 :wow: FIXXED

















J/K BIG BEN!!!!! I MENT PAYING FOR THE HOMIES BIG BALLER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 14 2010, 04:52 PM~17785368
> *:wow: FIXXED
> J/K BIG BEN!!!!! I MENT PAYING FOR THE HOMIES BIG BALLER
> *



What did I miss Last night? I hope someone got it on video :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 04:47 PM~17785318
> *:wave: WHAT UP BEN!!  :biggrin: SO HOW MANY TABLE DANCES DID YOU END UP GITTIN LAST NIGHT!!?? :naughty:
> *


none homie, i didnt even go in :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 14 2010, 04:56 PM~17785414
> *What did I miss Last night? I hope someone got it on video  :biggrin:
> *


whats up OG????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17784577
> *aqui nomas homie, chillin at home!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 14 2010, 05:30 PM~17785728
> *
> *


how's the ride coming along??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 04:40 PM~17785267
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ORALE MIKEY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: THAT IS BAD ASS HOMIE!!!
> *


THANKS DOG!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH HIM HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz5oAZdr8I


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FIXED

TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH! HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz5oAZdr8I


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 14 2010, 08:07 AM~17780979
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


What's up chuck


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 14 2010, 06:30 PM~17786318
> *FIXED
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH! HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



FIXED, I got you on the link homie! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 14 2010, 06:30 PM~17786318
> *FIXED
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH! HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


DAMN MIKE WAS GOING KICK SOME ASS! I TOOK OFF TO EARLY! :angry:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 14 2010, 05:31 PM~17785730
> *how's the ride coming along??
> *


still just sittin  , but hopefully i can start workin on it soon  

when you going to lift the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 14 2010, 08:44 PM~17787928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17789010
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


MY SON WAS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17789473
> *MY SON WAS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: LIKE FATHER LIKE SON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 10:09 PM~17789509
> *:biggrin: LIKE FATHER LIKE SON!!! :biggrin:
> *


HE CAN DRINK A GRIP OF APPLE JUICE. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17789624
> *HE CAN DRINK A GRIP OF APPLE JUICE. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: WHERE IS BIG BEN AT!!??  OH YEAH TOMORROW IS "TORTA TUESDAY!!!!" :biggrin: THE "CABARET KING OF THE AZ SIDE" MUST BE GATHERING UP ALL THE PICS RIGHT NOW!! :cheesy:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 10:30 PM~17789889
> *:dunno:  :dunno: WHERE IS BIG BEN AT!!??  OH YEAH TOMORROW IS "TORTA TUESDAY!!!!" :biggrin: THE "CABARET KING OF THE AZ SIDE" MUST BE GATHERING UP ALL THE PICS RIGHT NOW!! :cheesy:
> *


WATCHING MOVIES ON A USED DVD PLAYER I GAVE HIM FOR HE CAN HOOK IT UP TO THE BRANDUSED 32IN FLATSCREEN TV HE JUST PURCHASED....GORDO IS IN HEAVEN NOW!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 15 2010, 12:18 AM~17790752
> *WATCHING MOVIES ON A USED DVD PLAYER I GAVE HIM FOR HE CAN HOOK IT UP TO THE BRANDUSED 32IN FLATSCREEN TV HE JUST PURCHASED....GORDO IS IN HEAVEN NOW!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17790296
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17789476
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 15 2010, 12:18 AM~17790752
> *WATCHING MOVIES ON A USED DVD PLAYER I GAVE HIM FOR HE CAN HOOK IT UP TO THE BRANDUSED 32IN FLATSCREEN TV HE JUST PURCHASED....GORDO IS IN HEAVEN NOW!
> *


now he dont have to sit so close to the tv :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

What? Is BigBen on vacation??? :wow: I didnt authorize that!!!! I expected Torta Tuesday this morning!  WTF Benny!!!! Looks like the Homey Card is Pulled once again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 15 2010, 07:33 AM~17791677
> *What? Is BigBen on vacation??? :wow:  I didnt authorize that!!!! I expected Torta Tuesday this morning!  WTF Benny!!!! Looks like the Homey Card is Pulled once again!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 I KNOW HUH!!!!! :angry: I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE SOME TORTAS ON HERE THIS MORNING :biggrin: AND NUTHIN' WAS THERE!!!!  BUT DON'T WORRY  I AM GONNA POST SOME UP RIGHT NOW LUNA!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

HERE'S WHATS NEXT AZ!!!!!!!

*PHOENIX RIDERZ HAVING A CAR WASH!!!!!!!!

COME OUT AND BRING YOUR LOW-LOW'S. BIKES. WORK TRUCKS EVERYTHING!!!*
*Where?*

Pepe's Loung

*When?*

This weekend!



*Why?*

to fund our beer drinking and boobie bar good times in VEGAS!




j/k :biggrin: we ain't having shit! :biggrin: 


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 AM~17791859
> *HERE'S WHATS NEXT AZ!!!!!!!
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ HAVING A CAR WASH!!!!!!!!
> ...



:0 :0 I WANNA BE IN CHARGE OF WHEELS & ARMOR ALL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 AM~17791859
> *HERE'S WHATS NEXT AZ!!!!!!!
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ HAVING A CAR WASH!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wat day homie? Flyer? :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 AM~17791859
> *HERE'S WHATS NEXT AZ!!!!!!!
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ HAVING A CAR WASH!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Trip out Lowrider in Time Square!!!!!! [/i] :wow: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBYtiLzW5hM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBYtiLzW5hM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 08:09 AM~17792323
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 AM~17791859
> *HERE'S WHATS NEXT AZ!!!!!!!
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ HAVING A CAR WASH!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS, Mr.Andres, Art Buck, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, unity_mike


:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Arizona


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wheres big ben!!!!!! no torta tuesday???


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 10:41 AM~17792957
> *wheres big ben!!!!!! no torta tuesday???
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry:   WAIT A FAPPING MINUTE!!! IT IS STILL TORTA TUESDAY AND I DID POST UP SOME PICS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 15 2010, 09:59 AM~17792654
> *Morning Arizona
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW GATITO! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 15 2010, 09:46 AM~17792552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave: :biggrin: WA'SAPPENING


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2010, 10:59 AM~17793109
> *:angry:  :angry:     WAIT A FAPPING MINUTE!!! IT IS STILL TORTA TUESDAY AND I DID POST UP SOME PICS!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i know and thx! :biggrin: 

just WTF IS BIG BEN!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 AM~17791859
> *HERE'S WHATS NEXT AZ!!!!!!!
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ HAVING A CAR WASH!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 13 2010, 10:26 AM~17773956
> *FUCK IT THEY ARE NOW $325 A SET!!!
> *


DAMN. GUERO PUTTING IT DOWN..GOOD DEAL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 12:13 PM~17793858
> *DAMN. GUERO PUTTING IT DOWN..GOOD DEAL
> *


sup rich where the cochina pics homeboy


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:wave: what's up o.g. az side


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 12:13 PM~17793858
> *DAMN. GUERO PUTTING IT DOWN..GOOD DEAL
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## selectautomotive (Apr 6, 2010)

JUDGING BY *MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE*... DON'T MISS THIS EVENT THIS SATURDAY!!! ​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 15 2010, 12:21 PM~17793923
> *sup rich where the cochina pics homeboy
> *


WHATS UP LUIS. LOCKED UP IN DA SAFE....


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 12 2010, 12:33 PM~17768042
> *new 13x7 reverse all chrome 100 spokes, going for $340 a set, all acc. included,only two sets at this price.602 434 6530 GUERO
> 
> 
> ...


Still have them, $325 set


----------



## Firestorrmm (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got my new side skirts purchased, Ill do a whole thread on how to install side skirts next week with full pictures.

They are m4 skirts for a 1996 Nissan 240sx 14.5 

Im so excited, now all I need is the type U rear bumper and my body for my car is complete, then its suspension work...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17789473
> *MY SON WAS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


did he drink all your beer? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 15 2010, 01:55 PM~17794756
> *did he drink all your beer? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS DRINKING A SLUSHIE THAT DAY. I FELT BAD TO DRINK BEER IN FRONT OF THE CHRISTIAN BROTHERS.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Firestorrmm_@Jun 15 2010, 01:53 PM~17794727
> *Just got my new side skirts purchased, Ill do a whole thread on how to install side skirts next week with full pictures.
> 
> They are m4 skirts for a 1996 Nissan 240sx 14.5
> ...


WTF???? :wow: :wow: 

IS THIS THE FAST AND FURIOUS THREAD????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ART LOKS, RC6DEUCE, Ben'sCustomWheels, Art Buck, Riderz-4-Life, kraz13, cutlass.hopper, 1VATO64


BIG BEN IN THE HOUSE!!!
ART BUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!

WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 01:04 PM~17794836
> *:wow:  :wow:
> WTF???? :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


I said the same thing Art!!! :biggrin: I was like "cool, how to put skirts on a Impala/Biscayne!!! 240 Nissans have Skirts?? NEWBIE!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 15 2010, 02:24 PM~17794986
> *I said the same thing Art!!! :biggrin:  I was like "cool, how to put skirts on a Impala/Biscayne!!! 240 Nissans have Skirts?? NEWBIE!! :uh:
> *



MISSED IT BY THAT MUCH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 01:29 PM~17794519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! Niiiiccceeee!!!.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

MY NEW FAVORITE TORTA "LONDON ANDREWS"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 15 2010, 02:48 PM~17795157
> *Damn!!!! Niiiiccceeee!!!.... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 15 2010, 02:02 PM~17794822


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 03:31 PM~17795550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK BIG RICH WRONG FORUM!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
i think that is supposed to be on the fast and furious thread! :wow: :wow: :wow:


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bx_fferIcIU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bx_fferIcIU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jGCBua0Pms&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jGCBua0Pms&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 01:44 PM~17794649
> *WHATS UP LUIS. LOCKED UP IN DA SAFE....
> *


let them cohinas out haha


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

whos down to roll out to sonic on the eastside (power and baseline) this saturday from 6pm to whenever. gato hooking it up on the menu buy one get one free on hamburgers, coneys, shakes and 99 cents on extra large drinks come out and hang with us


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jun 15 2010, 03:42 PM~17795664
> *whos down to roll out to sonic on the eastside (power and baseline) this saturday from 6pm to whenever. gato hooking it up on the menu buy one get one free on hamburgers, coneys, shakes and 99 cents on extra large drinks come out and hang with us
> *


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 03:31 PM~17795550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup alex how you doing brother


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 03:31 PM~17795550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That IS CRAZYSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 15 2010, 03:52 PM~17795778
> *That IS CRAZYSHIT.com
> *


fixed :biggrin: 


what up Mr T!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 01:07 PM~17794848
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ART LOKS, RC6DEUCE, Ben'sCustomWheels, Art Buck, Riderz-4-Life, kraz13, cutlass.hopper, 1VATO64
> BIG BEN IN THE HOUSE!!!
> ...


What up Loks!! jus workin and checkin in from time to time.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 15 2010, 03:59 PM~17795849
> *What up Loks!!  jus workin and checkin in from time to time.
> *


still having that car wash I wana see you washing cars cochino even tough ART DON"T GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firestorrmm+Jun 15 2010, 01:53 PM~17794727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOW AND SLOW HOMIES :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 15 2010, 03:32 PM~17795567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I BET YOU WOULD YOU ****! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> LOW AND SLOW HOMIES :biggrin:
> :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 
I BET YOU WOULD YOU ****! :biggrin:
[/quote]
look at her she jealous mr 66 rag in a video, you shit still stinks fucker :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whos down to roll out to sonic on the eastside (power and baseline) this saturday from 6pm to whenever. gato hooking it up on the menu buy one get one free on hamburgers, coneys, shakes and 99 cents on extra large drinks come out and hang with us


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 15 2010, 04:45 PM~17796321
> *whos down to roll out to sonic on the eastside (power and baseline) this saturday from 6pm to whenever. gato hooking it up on the menu buy one get one free on hamburgers, coneys, shakes and 99 cents on extra large drinks come out and hang with us
> *


 :0 too far ese


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:
> I BET YOU WOULD YOU ****! :biggrin:


look at her she jealous mr 66 rag in a video, you shit still stinks fucker :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> look at her she jealous mr 66 rag in a video, you shit still stinks fucker :biggrin:




[/quote]
yeah like that :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 15 2010, 04:45 PM~17796321
> *B.F.E.</span>
> <img src=\'http://namelessintaipei.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/egypt2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 04:54 PM~17796413
> *man i used to work on power rd and broadway at the medical center!!!
> take a sack lunch for the trip,,,you can eat there,,,and get food for the drive home since gato is hookin it up!!!
> B.F.E.</span>
> ...



AL LUNA INVITED HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 04:54 PM~17796413
> *man i used to work on power rd and broadway at the medical center!!!
> take a sack lunch for the trip,,,you can eat there,,,and get food for the drive home since gato is hookin it up!!!
> B.F.E.</span>
> ...


Ill just call my transporter :biggrin: :biggrin: we be there


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 03:54 PM~17796413
> *man i used to work on power rd and broadway at the medical center!!!
> take a sack lunch for the trip,,,you can eat there,,,and get food for the drive home since gato is hookin it up!!!
> B.F.E.</span>
> ...


I invited him!!! Did I invite you too???? He is still watching the TV he bought!!!! and DVD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 15 2010, 04:57 PM~17796454
> *Ill just call my transporter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we be there
> *










TRANSPORTER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

AZ WAR CHIEF :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 15 2010, 03:55 PM~17795814
> *fixed :biggrin:
> what up Mr T!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


same ol' homie.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 15 2010, 05:39 PM~17796819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: wtf :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: liver is nasty dogg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 15 2010, 04:57 PM~17796454
> *Ill just call my transporter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we be there
> *


 :biggrin: mamon drive the low low


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up chano


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

BIG BEN TUESDAY IS NOT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE THROW THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 15 2010, 06:38 PM~17797281
> *What's up chano
> *


y yo que baboso???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 15 2010, 06:45 PM~17797340
> *BIG BEN TUESDAY IS NOT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE THROW THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good pictures Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 15 2010, 07:03 PM~17797537
> *Good pictures Ben
> *


ya sabes loco!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17796715
> *I invited him!!! Did I invite you too???? He is still watching the TV he bought!!!! and DVD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...........FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 15 2010, 07:03 PM~17797537
> *Good pictures Ben
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jun 15 2010, 03:42 PM~17795664
> *whos down to roll out to sonic on the eastside (power and baseline) this saturday from 6pm to whenever. gato hooking it up on the menu buy one get one free on hamburgers, coneys, shakes and 99 cents on extra large drinks come out and hang with us
> *


Sounds good


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 13 2010, 05:11 PM~17775666
> *HECK-TOR I DONT TREAT NOBODY ON HERE LIKE SHIT JUST BIG BEN WHERE IS MY MONEY?
> *


HA HA WHERE IS HIS MONEY :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 15 2010, 07:10 PM~17798088
> *HA HA WHERE IS HIS MONEY :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


'Sup Ed, How you been Bro!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 15 2010, 06:59 PM~17797487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: NOW THAT IS A TRUE "TORTA"!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got a pic of the new Modesto Ca Chapter President: Ricardo in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! In our "Lowrider Style Event" page we got the "San Bernardino Car Show" pic's! For "Lowrider of the Week" we got Ray's trick out Blazer of the Eagle Pass Texas Chapter! As for our "Video of the Week" we're started spotlighting some of the baddest hopping videos ever! And we're starting out with one of the best in the business Rolln of "Rollin Videos"! Watch as a Lowrider hops so high it flips over completely! Last but not least the Tacoma Washington State Chapter has a new line up pic right below this! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new![/i]  

Here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2010, 10:53 PM~17800327
> *:sprint:
> *


X2


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2010, 10:53 PM~17800327
> *:sprint:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 15 2010, 10:55 PM~17800350
> *X2
> *


'sup guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 15 2010, 07:05 PM~17797553
> *ya sabes loco!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks to Ben'sCustomWheels for the delivery right to the front of the house!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  




gracias otra vez compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big daddy#1 (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 15 2010, 07:04 PM~17797546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


estodo coma ben esta que lo encuentro anda perdido que chulas babys :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## big daddy#1 (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17797421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


compa seen like you been bussy :0 :0 pero estan chulas que dise pues compa ben :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2010, 10:53 PM~17800327
> *:sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 15 2010, 07:18 PM~17797607
> *LMFAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...........FUNNY SHIT!
> *


yup !!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798088
> *HA HA WHERE IS HIS MONEY :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 15 2010, 10:09 PM~17799794
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :naughty: NOW THAT IS A TRUE "TORTA"!!!!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


you like that huh???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 15 2010, 11:21 PM~17800654
> *thanks to Ben'sCustomWheels for the delivery right to the front of the house!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> gracias otra vez compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


simon homie, i got you bro!!!!! (no ****)


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 15 2010, 05:37 PM~17796804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: well its far away ese


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 15 2010, 06:37 PM~17797273
> *:biggrin: mamon drive the low low
> *


no too far away ese


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

What's up everybody. Are member of the week is all the way from are Phoenix chapter Art Buck cause he don't give a f*ck. Good job Art keep up the good work. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> I BET YOU WOULD YOU ****! :biggrin:


look at her she jealous mr 66 rag in a video, you shit still stinks fucker :biggrin:
[/quote]

my shit peels the paint off the walls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


> :0 too far ese


x66


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 16 2010, 04:55 AM~17802118
> *What's up everybody. Are member of the week is all the way from are Phoenix chapter Art Buck cause he don't give a f*ck. Good job Art keep up the good work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Art Buck!!! for winnign the "member of the week" !!!! I dont know what you did to win it tho!!! LOL Did you win a Case of Coronas??? Phx Chapter eh!! You guys are expanding! :wow: LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 16 2010, 06:55 AM~17802118
> *What's up everybody. Are member of the week is all the way from are Phoenix chapter Art Buck cause he don't give a f*ck. Good job Art keep up the good work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Way to go Meathead! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> enjoy ur wednesday fellas!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> WTF!!!!!! :wow: hno: hno: hno: :nono: :uh:
> 
> dont piss this chick (dude) off!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 16 2010, 01:36 AM~17801525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 07:40 AM~17802292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:

Now your homie card gonna get pulled TaTa... :twak:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine is wanting to cover at least 2 or 3 events this year outside of the state of Texas.
























Some open dates on our calendar:

June:
12-13

July:
31

August:
1, 28-29

September:
18-19th

October:
9 -10, 23-24

November:
6-7, 13-14

December
11-12, 18-19

If your car show falls on one of these dates, let's talk. Please send your flyer and show details to [email protected]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:08 AM~17802438
> *StreetSeen Magazine is wanting to cover at least 2 or 3 events this year outside of the state of Texas.
> 
> 
> ...


LOWRIDER SHOWS?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 09:10 AM~17802447
> *LOWRIDER SHOWS?
> *


Yeah... we cover lots of lowrider shows. Though the shows don't have to be specifically lowrider only shows.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:08 AM~17802438
> *StreetSeen Magazine is wanting to cover at least 2 or 3 events this year outside of the state of Texas.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an actual magazine that someone can purchase or just some internet magazine idea that someone is doing on their spare time? 


:dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life+Jun 16 2010, 04:55 AM~17802118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Expanded" Our LA Chapter is going strong! :biggrin: Nacho is our President out there! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 16 2010, 05:23 AM~17802223
> *:thumbsup: Way to go Meathead! :cheesy:
> *


thanks! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 15 2010, 04:57 PM~17796454
> *Ill just call my transporter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we be there
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 08:31 AM~17802907
> *Thank you Sir!!!   I really don't deserve it but thank you anyway!  That prize money will be put to good use at the boobie bar! :biggrin:
> "Expanded"  Our LA Chapter is going strong! :biggrin:  Nacho is our President out there!  :biggrin:
> thanks! :biggrin:
> ...


ART BUUUUUUUUUCK CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE BOOBIE BAR MONEY!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 16 2010, 10:29 AM~17802897
> *Is this an actual magazine that someone can purchase or just some internet magazine idea that someone is doing on their spare time?
> :dunno:
> *


Actual regional magazine. Been online since 2001 and in print since January 2008. You guys don't know us because we have mainly been heavily covering events in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Arkansas, and Mississippi. Ask the people in the area. They can tell you that we're a real magazine. We're now attempting to expand out of our current coverage area this year.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:55 AM~17803103
> *Actual regional magazine. Been online since 2001 and in print since January 2008. You guys don't know us because we have mainly been heavily covering events in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Arkansas, and Mississippi. Ask the people in the area. They can tell you that we're a real magazine. We're now attempting to expand out of our current coverage area this year.
> *


sounds Good! We have alot to offer in AZ!  Come on over and participate!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 07:44 AM~17803027
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Art! Hows your Broke back (mountain) these days!! LOl :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 16 2010, 05:55 AM~17802118
> *What's up everybody. Are member of the week is all the way from are Phoenix chapter Art Buck cause he don't give a f*ck. Good job Art keep up the good work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your the man ART BUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:08 AM~17802438
> *StreetSeen Magazine is wanting to cover at least 2 or 3 events this year outside of the state of Texas.
> 
> 
> ...


When you go to their site....
You will see a few Lowriders.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 09:09 AM~17803198
> *sounds Good!  We have alot to offer in AZ!  Come on over and participate!
> *


ART BUCK THATS HOW U DO IT!!! DONT PLAYA HATE PARTICAPATE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 09:12 AM~17803220
> *Sup Art! Hows your Broke back (mountain) these days!! LOl :biggrin:
> *


IM GOOD ABOUT 98%
AND I WATCHED La mission the other nite at home wit my gurl and she said """AND AL INVITED YOU TO THIS MOVIE??" and she said i cant go lowriding with u no more(no ****)!!!

ya thanx for the invite again Al but my back was fuuuucked up,,, u guys wudda been clownin me at the movie and on here!!!!

and nice pics u posted for weenie wednesdays!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 PM~17800620
> *'sup guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 just here chilling homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 16 2010, 05:55 AM~17802118
> *What's up everybody. Are member of the week is all the way from are Phoenix chapter Art Buck cause he don't give a f*ck. Good job Art keep up the good work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 06:22 AM~17802219
> *Congrats Art Buck!!! for winnign the "member of the week" !!!! I dont know what you did to win it tho!!!  LOL  Did you win a Case of Coronas??? Phx Chapter eh!! You guys are expanding! :wow: LOL
> *


We got Chapters all over.....like our newest PHOENIX RIDERZ chapter in San Jose CA :0 



































:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 08:43 AM~17803472
> *We got Chapters all over.....like our newest PHOENIX RIDERZ chapter in San Jose CA :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 09:51 AM~17803536
> *:0
> *


NOW WE ALL GOT TO SING HAPPY B-DAY TO ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1...........2.........3..........!!!!!!!!!!!
ART IS 24YRS OLD TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:12 AM~17802459
> *Yeah... we cover lots of lowrider shows. Though the shows don't have to be specifically lowrider only shows.
> *


Well come on down and put a show together!
Build it.....and they will come!

Here's alittle of what Az gots to offer!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HeGE94qjNQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HeGE94qjNQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 09:51 AM~17803536
> *:0
> *


We also working on our El Paso chapter :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 09:59 AM~17803611
> *We also working on our El Paso chapter :biggrin:
> *


tell us more!!!!!!!!!!!NY,Mississippi?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:54 AM~17803564
> *NOW WE ALL GOT TO SING HAPPY B-DAY TO ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1...........2.........3..........!!!!!!!!!!!
> ART IS 24YRS OLD TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He is :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Jun 16 2010, 08:54 AM~17803564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: Ok you guys are getting too crazy about this already.........take it easy Playboys!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 10:07 AM~17803689
> *He is :dunno:
> *


ITS ART B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:15 AM~17803777
> *ITS ART B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You are supposed to do this trick at some place like.......HOOTERS or HIGHLIGHTER or some place like that where they will surround me with boobies! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

its not Arts b-day everybody!!!!!!!!!j/k homie, I'm just acting like this today


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:21 AM~17803837
> *its not Arts b-day everybody!!!!!!!!!j/k homie, I'm just acting like this today
> *


Joe you are crazy foo!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

sb1070 jam 
who was there this day!!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eQKI5e--eE4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eQKI5e--eE4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 10:22 AM~17803842
> *Joe you are crazy foo!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm acting like this today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, UniqueIndividual82, OGPLAYER, BackyardAZ, PHXROJOE



o.g in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 10:42 AM~17804020
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, UniqueIndividual82, OGPLAYER, BackyardAZ, PHXROJOE
> o.g in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up homies?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 16 2010, 10:54 AM~17804111
> *What up homies?
> *


What's up OG???? how is your day going????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 16 2010, 10:54 AM~17804111
> *What up homies?
> *


second cup of coffee blueberry muffin and zoomin!!!!!!!!!!

takin pics of my new product just in stairtreads. and flooring!
what you think O.G. ?? nice stuff!!



























AND HOWS IS THIS DAY TREATIN YOU O.G.??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Jun 16 2010, 10:57 AM~17804138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what up? Nice flooring  Not to good sick with a cold on top of everything else!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAM OG. THE WEATHER CHANGE HIT YOU???? 

I THINK ITS TIME WE POUND SOME 40oz's of Corona With Art Buck And His Homie







PHXROJOE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 08:55 AM~17803103
> *Actual regional magazine. Been online since 2001 and in print since January 2008. You guys don't know us because we have mainly been heavily covering events in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Arkansas, and Mississippi. Ask the people in the area. They can tell you that we're a real magazine. We're now attempting to expand out of our current coverage area this year.
> *


WHAT UP STREETSEEN. WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW AZ-SIDE....YA LIKE ART BUCK SAID COME DOWN AND SEE HOW WE DO. ITS A LIL HOT HERE BUT WHEN ALL OF THE AZ-SIDE IS OUT ITS HOT AS F#%K
CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO!!
THIS IS A LIL BIT OF HOW WE DO! HUH O.G.!!!!!!!

OG SUNDAY!!!! CLICK ON THIS LINK FOR THE VIDEO!!!!
AND HERES PART TOO
OG SUNDAY PART TOO!!!!!!!
AND PART 3


ART LOKS!!!

HEY BUT DONT THEY RIDE MORE LIKE DONKS AND NEWER RIDES DOWN SOUTH???


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 01:36 PM~17804454
> *WHAT UP STREETSEEN. WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW AZ-SIDE....YA LIKE ART BUCK SAID COME DOWN AND SEE HOW WE DO. ITS A LIL HOT HERE BUT WHEN ALL OF THE AZ-SIDE IS OUT ITS HOT AS F#%K
> CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO!!
> THIS IS A LIL BIT OF HOW WE DO! HUH O.G.!!!!!!!
> ...


You talking to dudes from Texas... we know about heat here. They roll a lil of everything down here. Our magazine covers mostly lowriders and trucks.


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 16 2010, 12:14 PM~17804779
> *You talking to dudes from Texas... we know about heat here. They roll a lil of everything down here. Our magazine covers mostly lowriders and trucks.
> *


MY BAD HOMIE TEXAS HOT TOO! BUT YA BE NICE TO GET THE SEEN DOWN HERE ALOT OF BAD ASS RIDES!!

WE GOT SOME NICE TRUCKS DOWN HERE TOO DONT WE COMPITA!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 











 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17803786
> *You are supposed to do this trick at some place like.......HOOTERS or HIGHLIGHTER or some place like that where they will surround me with boobies! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 16 2010, 09:59 AM~17803611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x66


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP NETO?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 01:15 PM~17805328
> *YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE MORE CHAPTERS THAN LOWRIDER STYLE!!!!!!!
> 
> x66
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 12:16 PM~17805334
> *WHATS UP NETO?
> *


Q VO MIKEY, WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 11:02 AM~17804194
> *second cup of coffee blueberry muffin and zoomin!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> takin pics of my new product just in stairtreads. and flooring!
> ...


Nice flooring. Could be used in a truck also :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 16 2010, 01:50 PM~17805650
> *Nice flooring. Could be used in a truck also  :biggrin:
> *


ya man i never thought about puttin in on a old truck ,,,but it would like bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20 year finish!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvNDimHIfws&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvNDimHIfws&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 16 2010, 10:15 AM~17803777
> *ITS ART B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


happy b day homie I got you some hot wings from our show ese :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 01:57 PM~17805714
> *ya man i never thought about puttin in on a old truck ,,,but it would like bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20 year finish!!
> *


Even a new truck, could use that machine that thins it and cuts it and use it to make a dash like the expensive luxury cars got that use real wood. I dont remember name of that machine though, is it CNC? A old truck would be cool to. I need to give idea to my neighbor as hes building a 65 chevy and it have no bed floor.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 09:15 AM~17803773
> *:twak: Ok you guys are getting too crazy about this already.........take it easy Playboys!
> *


What Strip club we goin to!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM~17805890
> *What Strip club we goin to!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


you can't go people over 85 years old aren't allowed. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM~17805890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 02:53 PM~17806332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 16 2010, 02:57 PM~17806358
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u never know homie.....remember it all DEPENDS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 02:59 PM~17806381
> *u never know homie.....remember it all DEPENDS!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 sup rich


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*OGPLAYER*



OG!!!!!!!!!
IM REMIXING THE 1ST VIDEO RITE NOW IT SHUD BE ON YOU TUBE 2DAY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 16 2010, 02:25 PM~17806032
> *you can't go people over 85 years old aren't allowed. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 02:59 PM~17806381
> *u never know homie.....remember it all DEPENDS!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 16 2010, 03:40 PM~17806754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup ben


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 15 2010, 07:04 PM~17797546
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 16 2010, 03:42 PM~17806779
> *sup ben
> *


aqui nomas loco chillin at home!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ALL YOU CRAZY PUTOS WITH OLD MAN TATA JOKES, DEPENDS VIAGRA, SPRITE, .....  














THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!! HOMEY CARDS ARE STILL PULLED!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP WITH THIS BIG LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 03:54 PM~17806908
> *ALL YOU CRAZY PUTOS WITH OLD MAN TATA JOKES, DEPENDS VIAGRA, SPRITE, .....
> THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!! HOMEY CARDS ARE STILL FAP FAP FAPPED!!(PULLED) :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :happysad: 


SENSITIVE ARE WE??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 16 2010, 04:01 PM~17806970
> *WHAT UP WITH THIS BIG LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE???
> 
> 
> ...



A CARNAL BEEN BZ.... BUT I WILL GET WIT U AS SOON AS I CAN,,, IM NOT IN A RUSH SO ITS ALL GOOD !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is what Identity CC got going this weekend......










*
COMING IN AUGUST*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65+Jun 16 2010, 01:22 PM~17805396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3RD SHOW IN ONE YEAR! IDENTITY DOING IT BIG!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 01:11 PM~17805890
> *What Strip club we goin to!! :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


WHEREVER YOU WANT HOMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Lunas64 @ Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM) 
What Strip club we goin to!! 

you can't go people over 85 years old aren't allowed. 

TEASERS allows old guys in there! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jun 16 2010, 05:55 AM~17802118
> *What's up everybody. Are member of the week is all the way from are Phoenix chapter Art Buck cause he don't give a f*ck. Good job Art keep up the good work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: CONGRATS MR. ART BUCK!!! :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 16 2010, 03:50 PM~17807456
> *:thumbsup: CONGRATS MR. ART BUCK!!! :h5:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17807434
> *QUOTE(Lunas64 @ Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM)
> What Strip club we goin to!!
> 
> ...


THATS CUZ THE OWNER IS AN OLD GUY,,, IF ITS DIBO'S STILL??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17807427
> *WHEREVER YOU WANT HOMIE!
> *


MAN I WANT TO SEE BOOBIES TOO,,,,
AND WHEN THEY SAY WHOS BIRTHDAY AND THEY SAY ART GETS A FREE LAP DANCE,,,,,,IM ART TOO!! 
WHAT DOES IT MATTER ART BUCK DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17807434
> *QUOTE(Lunas64 @ Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM)
> What Strip club we goin to!!
> 
> ...


teasers it is then


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17807434
> *QUOTE(Lunas64 @ Jun 16 2010, 02:11 PM)
> What Strip club we goin to!!
> 
> ...


Al's not old, he ancient :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 01:15 PM~17805328
> *YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE MORE CHAPTERS THAN LOWRIDER STYLE!!!!!!!
> 
> x66
> *


We're trying to catch up with Rollerz Only! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 16 2010, 04:49 PM~17807427
> *WHEREVER YOU WANT HOMIE!
> *


CHECK THIS COOL ASS PIC OUT!!!!!!


*ITS ART LOKS WIT A YOUNG BUCK AND FATHER TIME!!!!!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/IMG_2311.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />




J/K AL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 16 2010, 05:06 PM~17807653
> *We're trying to catch up with Rollerz Only! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*



Originally posted by Art Buck@Jun 16 2010, 04:52 PM~17807487
:wow:  :biggrin:


Click to expand...

OK THIS ONE IS JUST FOR YOUR HANDS ONLY ART BUCK EVERYBODY KEEP UR HANDS ON UR OWN SWITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :biggrin: :boink: :naughty: :drama: :nicoderm: 

















































































































<img src=\'http://www.christymarks.com/modeldir/data/posting/posting_24994_xl.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 04:58 PM~17807558
> *Al's not old, he ancient :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 YOU BETTER WATCH OUT TERMITE hno: hno: AL IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 16 2010, 04:21 PM~17807142
> *Here is what Identity CC got going this weekend......
> 
> 
> ...


AND ONE ON THE EASTSIDE HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:21 PM~17807797
> *
> OK THIS ONE IS JUST FOR YOUR HANDS ONLY ART BUCK EVERYBODY KEEP UR HANDS ON UR OWN SWITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN...NOW I WANNA GO TO A BOOBIE BAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY ART!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:21 PM~17807797
> *
> OK THIS ONE IS JUST FOR YOUR HANDS ONLY ART BUCK EVERYBODY KEEP UR HANDS ON UR OWN SWITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

still need a driver lower hinge for a 63 impala and the trunk tension bars hit me up


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 12:54 PM~17805118
> *MY BAD HOMIE TEXAS HOT TOO! BUT YA BE NICE TO GET THE SEEN DOWN HERE ALOT OF BAD ASS RIDES!!
> 
> WE GOT SOME NICE TRUCKS DOWN HERE TOO DONT WE COMPITA!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> ...


 ART LOKS 'sup homie,you know why?:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 























because how we do it homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 16 2010, 06:01 PM~17808158
> *ART LOKS 'sup homie,you know why?:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> because how we do it homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 16 2010, 05:25 PM~17807833
> *:0 :0 :0 YOU BETTER WATCH OUT TERMITE hno: hno: AL IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit, I don't even have a greencard so he can't pull shit :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 06:32 PM~17808473
> *shit, I don't even have a greencard so he can't pull shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 06:38 PM~17808554
> *:biggrin:
> *


mike when is that video coming out on tv???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 06:32 PM~17808473
> *shit, I don't even have a greencard so he can't pull shit :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 16 2010, 06:01 PM~17808158
> *ART LOKS 'sup homie,you know why?:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> because how we do it homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 06:38 PM~17808554
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP "MIKEY 5 BEERS"! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 16 2010, 12:57 PM~17805723
> * <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvNDimHIfws&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvNDimHIfws&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 16 2010, 04:10 PM~17807698
> *CHECK THIS COOL ASS PIC OUT!!!!!!
> 
> OK THIS ONE IS JUST FOR YOUR HANDS ONLY ART BUCK EVERYBODY KEEP UR HANDS ON UR OWN SWITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yah!!!!! hands off!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 16 2010, 05:32 PM~17808473
> *shit, I don't even have a greencard so he can't pull shit :biggrin:
> *


You got my 520's, I wont pull your Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

USED 100 SPOKE 13X7 KNOCK OFFS WITH TIRES $325 CALL OR TEXT 623-313-0001


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Here is what Identity CC got going this weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 16 2010, 03:46 PM~17807388
> *BUD LIGHT IS GOOD HOMIE!
> MUSTANG SALLIES!!!!! WERE 500LBS GIRLS COULD BE A STRIPPER
> FOOL! THAT RULE WENT AWAY WHEN THEY INVENTED VIAGRA!
> ...


You crazy Mikey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17810099
> *You got my 520's, I wont pull your Bro!! :biggrin:
> *


pull his what lil mcnasty??????

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Wat up! Homie's and Homiette's! This week we got a pic of the new Modesto Ca Chapter President: Ricardo in our "Lowrider Style Members" page! In our "Lowrider Style Event" page we got the "San Bernardino Car Show" pic's! For "Lowrider of the Week" we got Ray's trick out Blazer of the Eagle Pass Texas Chapter! As for our "Video of the Week" we're started spotlighting some of the baddest hopping videos ever! And we're starting out with one of the best in the business Rolln of "Rollin Videos"! Watch as a Lowrider hops so high it flips over completely! Last but not least the Tacoma Washington State Chapter has a new line up pic right below this! And of coarse like always, we update our "Lowrider Style Car Show Flyers" section every week! So keep checking in all week because you never know when we'll surprise you with something new![/i]  

Here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17810099
> *You got my 520's, I wont pull your Bro!! :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: YOU WON'T PULL HIS WHAT?????? :uh: YOU DIRTY OLD MAN!!!! :biggrin: YOU WATCHED THAT MOVIE LAST WEEK AND NOW YOU ARE TALKIN ALL "BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN" SHIT!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 16 2010, 10:35 PM~17811141
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: YOU WON'T PULL HIS WHAT?????? :uh: YOU DIRTY OLD MAN!!!! :biggrin: YOU WATCHED THAT MOVIE LAST WEEK AND NOW YOU ARE TALKIN ALL "BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN" SHIT!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 02:00 AM~17812226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: Juanita from here in Burque :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

nice pics gordo


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 16 2010, 06:41 PM~17808598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BROKE AS FUCK! IM MIKEY NO BEERS RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> DAAAAAMN BENNY, I THINK THIS IS THE BEST SET YOUVE DONE ALL YEAR!!!!
> 
> THICK ASS THURSDAY!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17810099
> *You got my 520's, I wont pull your Bro!! :biggrin:
> *


pull my what!..........**** :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 12:54 AM~17812186
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 17 2010, 05:37 AM~17812922
> *I DON'T KNOW ILL ASK HOMIE WHATS UP?
> 
> BROKE AS FUCK! IM MIKEY NO BEERS RIGHT NOW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 01:02 AM~17812239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 12:59 AM~17812218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 01:04 AM~17812252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit!!!!! Fucken goddess!!!!! Now that's a perfect ass body right there!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 01:03 AM~17812243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 17 2010, 06:20 AM~17813062
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HECTOR, DIDNT THE VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW HAPPEN LAST WEEKEND, JUNE 12, LIKE THE FLYER SAYS? OR ARE THEY DOIN IT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

NICE BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 17 2010, 07:55 AM~17813627
> *HECTOR, DIDNT THE VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW HAPPEN LAST WEEKEND, JUNE 12, LIKE THE FLYER SAYS? OR ARE THEY DOIN IT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


My Bad Homie. :uh: 
Been so busy i'am not on my best game. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 17 2010, 06:18 AM~17813053
> *pull my what!..........**** :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 'SUP TERMITE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: NICE PICS BEN!! :thumbsup: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE *****....THIS PIC RIGHT HERE  IS THE WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Ben, you got down with the pics....like always!!!! These are my favorites bro!!!...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17814812
> *:wow: :wow: NICE PICS BEN!! :thumbsup: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE *****....THIS PIC RIGHT HERE  IS THE WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this note bro!!!! :wow :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN ON THIS DATE??????????????OK I WILL TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!June 17th,1994 O.J. Simpson doesn't turn himself in on murder charges, Los Angeles police chase his Ford Bronco for 1 hours, eventually gives up!! I know most people remember this!!LOL!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 16 2010, 06:01 PM~17808158
> *ART LOKS 'sup homie,you know why?:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> because how we do it homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP COMPITA!!!! WHEN THEM VATOS COME DOWN,,,,,THEY WILL SEE WHATS UP,AND UP AND UP AND UP!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Jun 17 2010, 12:59 AM~17812218]








[/quote]
*THE KING IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :x: 

PLZ DONT GO TO ANY MORE MOVIES WITH LUNA!!!!
WE ALL KNOW U WERE TRAUMATIZED!!! :happysad:*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN ON THIS DATE??????????????OK I WILL TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!June 17th,1994 O.J. Simpson doesn't turn himself in on murder charges, Los Angeles police chase his Ford Bronco for 1 hours, eventually gives up!! I know most people remember this!!LOL!!!


YOU NO MEMBER!!!!!!! I MEMBER!!!!


> quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Jun 17 2010, 12:59 AM~17812218]


*THE KING IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :x: 

PLZ DONT GO TO ANY MORE MOVIES WITH LUNA!!!!
WE ALL KNOW U WERE TRAUMATIZED!!! :happysad:*
[/quote]

I PASSED BY THE PJS I DIDNT SEE YOUR TRUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Jun 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17814812]
:wow: :wow: NICE PICS BEN!! :thumbsup: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE *****....THIS PIC RIGHT HERE  IS THE WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:








[/quote]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 17 2010, 01:35 AM~17812364
> * nice pics gordo
> *


thanks asshole!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 17 2010, 06:17 AM~17813049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 17 2010, 06:18 AM~17813053
> *pull my what!..........**** :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 17 2010, 07:27 AM~17813460
> *Holy shit!!!!! Fucken goddess!!!!! Now that's a perfect ass body right there!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 17 2010, 09:23 AM~17814421
> *NICE BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, copy and paste!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17814812
> *:wow: :wow: NICE PICS BEN!! :thumbsup: BUT THIS PIC RIGHT HERE *****....THIS PIC RIGHT HERE  IS THE WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


do you remember that shit from last week, ***** it aint nothing, but this shit right here, right here this shit!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 17 2010, 10:06 AM~17814876
> *DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN ON THIS DATE??????????????OK I WILL TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!June 17th,1994 O.J. Simpson doesn't turn himself in on murder charges, Los Angeles police chase his Ford Bronco for 1 hours, eventually gives up!! I know most people remember this!!LOL!!!
> *


maaaannnn, fuck that white guy!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 17 2010, 10:24 AM~17815081
> *http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6298/aaaaod.jpg[/img]
> 
> THE KING IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:  :x:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm good now homie.... had to go to **** detox


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> YOU NO MEMBER!!!!!!! I MEMBER!!!!
> 
> *THE KING IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :x:
> 
> ...


I PASSED BY THE PJS I DIDNT SEE YOUR TRUCK! :biggrin:
[/quote]


man bro i just been home....i went by yestaday for like 10 minutes but my back has been fukkked up homie so i just been like a 2dolla hoe,,,,on my back!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Jun 17 2010, 01:03 AM~17812249]








[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 17 2010, 12:51 PM~17816312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


teaser


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 17 2010, 10:06 AM~17814876
> *DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN ON THIS DATE??????????????OK I WILL TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!June 17th,1994 O.J. Simpson doesn't turn himself in on murder charges, Los Angeles police chase his Ford Bronco for 1 hours, eventually gives up!! I know most people remember this!!LOL!!!
> *


you didn't remember till you read my status on facebook!!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wTpbm92wjzM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wTpbm92wjzM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > Here is what Identity CC got going this weekend......
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > > Here is what Identity CC got going this weekend......
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 17 2010, 03:18 PM~17817595
> *WINNING TICKET WILL BE DRAWN SATURDAY NIGHT AT SONIC.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uyTQLbSjdQc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uyTQLbSjdQc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 17 2010, 04:01 PM~17817938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I USE TO BREAK DANCE AT THAT AGE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 17 2010, 03:50 PM~17817866
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WRONG PUSSY FOOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 


!!!! ART LOKS OUTEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17818038
> *WRONG PUSSY FOOL!
> *


i love this thread!!!!!










:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 








OR A WET ONE!!!









mikey GO by the pjs FOR A COLD ONE HOMIE I WILL BE THERE CHILLIN FOR A MIN!!!!!!


!!!! ART LOKS OUTEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*YA COMPITA WE GOT SOME BAD ASS TRUCKS IN AZ!!!!!
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/126/l_9e21328cbd964268b03f905915ca7a07.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/119/l_56306f900d56476c9a583a86b6f312b8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*





















AND SAOME BAD ASS CHICKS TOO!!!

























































:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies? Come out and get them cars washed :biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

> > WTF!!!!!! :wow: hno: hno: hno: :nono: :uh:
> >
> > dont piss this chick (dude) off!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Orale az side good pictures Ben. Who's comming out this saturday


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 17 2010, 05:36 PM~17818628
> *Orale az side good pictures Ben. Who's comming out this saturday
> *


ME!!!!ME!!!!ME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES AN EARLY HAPPY FATHER'S DAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL :biggrin: *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DOES THE LATES LOWRIDER MAG HAVE THE PHX SHOW IN IT???????IF IT DOES LETS POST UP SOME AZ RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!THAT CAME OUT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 17 2010, 12:52 PM~17816323
> *teaser
> *


i hate fuckin teasers!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 17 2010, 04:01 PM~17817938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 17 2010, 04:38 PM~17818235
> *i love this thread!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 17 2010, 04:53 PM~17818349
> *YA COMPITA WE GOT SOME BAD ASS TRUCKS IN AZ!!!!!
> <img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/126/l_9e21328cbd964268b03f905915ca7a07.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/119/l_56306f900d56476c9a583a86b6f312b8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


looking good compita!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 17 2010, 05:36 PM~17818628
> *Orale az side good pictures Ben. Who's comming out this saturday
> *


ya sabes loco!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17818680
> *JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES AN EARLY HAPPY FATHER'S DAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks OG


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17819024
> *ya sabes loco!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 17 2010, 04:46 PM~17818680
> *JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES AN EARLY HAPPY FATHER'S DAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS OGIZZLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 17 2010, 06:37 PM~17819035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are welcome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW OF OR SELLING A 62 IMPALA RAG???...CASH MONEY OR TRADES IS FINE, I'M JUST LOOKING FOR SOME RAGS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN LAKERS!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

BOSTON WON WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17820567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Glendale Chapter!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17819020
> *looking good compita!!!!
> *


gracias homie,we trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17818680
> *JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES AN EARLY HAPPY FATHER'S DAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: THANKS OG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 17 2010, 10:46 PM~17821363
> *gracias homie,we trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

GO LAKERS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 17 2010, 10:30 PM~17821242
> *Glendale Chapter!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look at that lexus. nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 18 2010, 01:09 AM~17822001
> *GO LAKERS
> *


Fuck them putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 02:26 AM~17822121
> *look at that lexus. nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 18 2010, 01:09 AM~17822001
> *GO LAKERS
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 05:21 AM~17822375
> *Fuck them putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X1,000,000!!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 18 2010, 01:09 AM~17822001
> *FAIL!!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 02:26 AM~17822121
> *look at that lexus. nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SSUP BIG BEN :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jun 18 2010, 05:08 AM~17822334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Jun 18 2010, 07:03 AM~17822784
> *X 2  :biggrin:
> *


All the LAKERS haters can go fuck themselves their team lost so they jumped on Bostons dick to end up getting beat as well. Just like a car hop can't accept defeat! GO LAKERS!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jun 18 2010, 06:46 AM~17822978
> *All the LAKERS haters can go fuck themselves their team lost so they jumped on Bostons dick to end up getting beat as well. Just like a car hop can't accept defeat! GO LAKERS!
> *



I am glad the Lakers won.....keep the title in the WEST!!!

But some of the hometown fans have no class going crazy after the game  .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 02:26 AM~17822121
> *look at that lexus. nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


You da man Ben!!!!!!  



CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[

quote=OGPLAYER,Jun 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17818680]
*JUST WANNA WISH THE HOMIES AN EARLY HAPPY FATHER'S DAY. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL :biggrin: *











































[/quote]


THANKS OG!!!! AND SAME TO ALL MY FELLOW BRO/DADS ON THIS MOFO!!!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 18 2010, 08:12 AM~17823117
> *On July 18th Sunday 3pm-7pm Lowrider Style and The Dukes are putting togther a Park & Shine Charity Event to help the Kids at the Laveen Pavilions 3414 W. Southern! Anyone who want to get involed please pm me. More details coming later.[/size][/color][/font][/i] :happysad:
> *



 on my b-day and only a block away :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 18 2010, 07:28 AM~17822892
> *:angry:  :angry:
> FAIL!!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *


still fuck the lakers!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 18 2010, 07:30 AM~17822903
> *:biggrin: WA'SSUP BIG BEN :wave:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jun 18 2010, 07:46 AM~17822978
> *All the LAKERS haters can go fuck themselves their team lost so they jumped on Bostons dick to end up getting beat as well. Just like a car hop can't accept defeat! GO LAKERS!
> *


well i really didnt care about the game after the suns lost, i was gonna go for the lakers just to keep it west but fuck that!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 18 2010, 08:04 AM~17823057
> *I am glad the Lakers won.....keep the title in the WEST!!!
> 
> But some of the hometown fans have no class going crazy after the game  .
> *


laker fans are fuckin retarded!!!! they were like, oh shit we won so lets go break windows and burn cars!!! stupid idiots!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 11:53 AM~17824836
> *laker fans are fuckin retarded!!!! they were like, oh shit we won so lets go break windows and burn cars!!! stupid idiots!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THERE NOT RETARDED BIG BEN THEYZ GANKSTA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 05:21 AM~17822375
> *Fuck them putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we won ese haters make us be who we are  so keep hating


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17824902
> *:cheesy:
> 
> THERE NOT RETARDED BIG BEN THEYZ GANKSTA!!! :cheesy:
> ...


q no!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jun 18 2010, 07:46 AM~17822978
> *All the LAKERS haters can go fuck themselves their team lost so they jumped on Bostons dick to end up getting beat as well. Just like a car hop can't accept defeat! GO LAKERS!
> *


X81


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 02:26 AM~17822121
> *look at that lexus. nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


OOOH SHIT AIN'T THAT THE ONE FROM "SILENT BREEZE" C.C.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17824902
> *:cheesy:
> 
> THERE NOT RETARDED BIG BEN THEYZ GANKSTA!!! :cheesy:
> ...


stupid ass ones homie, there is nothing gangsta about that shit!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 12:12 PM~17824942
> *stupid ass ones homie, there is nothing gangsta about that shit!!!
> *


shit ask my mom she like pinches cholos cabrones :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 18 2010, 12:11 PM~17824935
> *OOOH SHIT AIN'T THAT THE ONE FROM "SILENT BREEZE" C.C.
> *


:yes: not no more!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 18 2010, 12:30 PM~17825076
> *shit ask my mom she like pinches cholos cabrones  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 12:12 PM~17824942
> *stupid ass ones homie, there is nothing gangsta about that shit!!!
> *


WELL WHO THE HELL SAID GANGSTA???

I SAID """"GANKSTAS!!!"""

 "gank" 

To steal or take something that does not belong to you. 

"i didnt have money so i ganked it"  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17824902
> *:cheesy:
> 
> THERE NOT RETARDED BIG BEN THEYZ GANKSTA!!! :cheesy:
> ...


they aint shit but some dumb asses...... :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT LAKER FANS!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

got hoses for sale #6 & #8 and sum gears 13 & 9 call 602-814-4179


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 18 2010, 07:21 AM~17822876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO JUST ESTUPID!


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 02:04 PM~17825740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











NEXT YEAR!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, unity_mike, BIGRICHSPIRIT



WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 02:40 PM~17825964
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, unity_mike, BIGRICHSPIRIT
> WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU AT THE SHOP?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 02:43 PM~17825995
> *YOU AT THE SHOP?
> *


NAW HOMIE THEY LEFT TO CANYON LAKE!!!! IM GOIN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHY WHATS GOOD WIT YOU MIKEY!!!!!!!!!

THINKIN BOUT A COLD ONE,,,,,HERE U GO MY HOMIE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 02:43 PM~17825995
> *YOU AT THE SHOP?
> *


SHOP IS CLOSED ,,,BUT I GOT THE KEYS!!!! 

BUT AINT NOBODY GONNA BE THERE TO DRINK WITH JUST DA DOGG...CHIRRIS,,,AND HE LIKES TEQUILA!!! :nono:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 02:57 PM~17826128
> *SHOP IS CLOSED ,,,BUT I GOT THE KEYS!!!!
> 
> BUT AINT NOBODY GONNA BE THERE TO DRINK WITH JUST DA DOGG...CHIRRIS,,,AND HE LIKES TEQUILA!!! :nono:
> *


THATS TO HARD CORE TO START WITH!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT HAPPENED TO FINE ASS FRIDAYS!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 02:58 PM~17826144
> *THATS TO HARD CORE TO START WITH!
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT!!! I JUST BUY HIM A SHOOTER AND A COLD PACK FOR ME!!!! :biggrin: 
HE SIPPS ON HIZ SHOT AND I JUST ENJOY MY COLD PACK!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 03:09 PM~17826247
> *FUCK THAT SHIT!!! I JUST BUY HIM A SHOOTER AND A COLD PACK FOR ME!!!! :biggrin:
> HE SIPPS ON HIZ SHOT AND I JUST ENJOY MY COLD PACK!!!
> *


IVE GOT LIKE 1 1/2 HRS TO GO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 03:16 PM~17826313
> *IVE GOT LIKE 1 1/2 HRS TO GO
> *



YA I GOT TO WASH MY TRUCK GET SOME STUFF FOR MANANA,,, MY BOY WANTS "MUSCLE SHIRTS DAD!!!" AND JUST TRY AND RELAX!!! WAHT U GOT GOIN ON TONITE MIKEY!!!!!
I WAS GONNA FEED THE DOG BUT THEY JUST CALLED ME AND TOLD ME HE IS FED,,,SO NO SHOT FOR HIM!!!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 03:19 PM~17826345
> *YA I GOT TO WASH MY TRUCK GET SOME STUFF FOR MANANA,,, MY BOY WANTS "MUSCLE SHIRTS DAD!!!"  AND JUST TRY AND RELAX!!! WAHT U GOT GOIN ON TONITE MIKEY!!!!!
> I WAS GONNA FEED THE DOG BUT THEY JUST CALLED ME AND TOLD ME HE IS FED,,,SO NO SHOT FOR HIM!!!!!!LOLOLOL
> *


JUST CHILL AND FEW BUDS? OR MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17824902
> *:cheesy:
> 
> THERE NOT RETARDED BIG BEN THEYZ GANKSTA!!! :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 12:54 PM~17825286
> *WELL WHO THE HELL SAID GANGSTA???
> 
> I SAID """"GANKSTAS!!!"""
> ...


oh my bad homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 18 2010, 01:04 PM~17825343
> *they aint shit but some dumb asses...... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 03:07 PM~17826229
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO FINE ASS FRIDAYS!!!
> *


daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 03:50 PM~17826589
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :yes:
> *


whats crackin fool!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 18 2010, 03:51 PM~17826597
> *whats crackin fool!
> *


chillin homie, staying out of the heat!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 11:53 AM~17824836
> *laker fans are fuckin retarded!!!! they were like, oh shit we won so lets go break windows and burn cars!!! stupid idiots!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wonder if insurance will even cover the cars bcuz when you read back of some policies it says does not cover car if its hurt in riot, acts of war and some other shit. Kinda stupid though to get so happy you want to burn shit. I guess they was getting crunk, whatever it is they look rather stupid doing it lol.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 18 2010, 04:12 PM~17826770
> *I wonder if insurance will even cover the cars bcuz when you read back of some policies it says does not cover car if its hurt in riot, acts of war and some other shit. Kinda stupid though to get so happy you want to burn shit. I guess they was getting crunk lol.
> *


shit fuck that, i would get my car fixed......... i wonder what goes on in their mind to do some fuckin stupid shit like that!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 04:16 PM~17826807
> *shit fuck that, i would get my car fixed.........  i wonder what goes on in their mind to do some fuckin stupid shit like that!!! :angry:
> *



I hope they aint got Geico as I looked at my policy just now and it says acts of riot, rebellion, war (declared or undeclared) and natural disaster aren't covered. I had it happen to me once before as had a car blown up by a RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) and insurance didn't cover it. Insurance though finally got my check in mail (supposedly) for the Pontiac though so soon as it arrives it will be going to Chawps to get body done , shaved, painted and roof laced.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 18 2010, 04:25 PM~17826884
> *I hope they aint got Geico as I looked at my policy just now and it says acts of riot, rebellion, war (declared or undeclared) and natural disaster aren't covered. I had it happen to me once before as had a car blown up by a RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) and insurance didn't cover it. Insurance though finally got my check in mail (supposedly) for the Pontiac though so soon as it arrives it will be going to Chawps to get body done , shaved, painted and roof laced.
> *


I guess they told truth as just went to mail and check was there I now just gotta email him and figure out how get car out to him.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats to the lakers franchise. They make BUYING a title look easy !!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SHERIFF JOE ON LAYITLOW NOW!!!!!!! WE ARE ALL FUCKED!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: 



this dude was posting in off topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=98557


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 03:07 PM~17826229
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO FINE ASS FRIDAYS!!!
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Fine Ass Friday!


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 18 2010, 06:24 PM~17827733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: NICE PIC!!! :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 18 2010, 11:40 AM~17824755
> *  on my b-day and only a block away :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 18 2010, 08:04 AM~17823057
> *I am glad the Lakers won.....keep the title in the WEST!!!
> 
> But some of the hometown fans have no class going crazy after the game  .
> *


Isn't that Art some of us we have kids and we don't like a team that their lead guy is a rappist :angry:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 18 2010, 04:09 PM~17826749
> *chillin homie, staying out of the heat!!!!
> *


FOO THATS IMPOSSIBLE THERE IS HEAT IN THE KITCHEN AND WE ALL KNO UR ASS DONT STAY OUT DA KITCHEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2010, 06:58 PM~17828385
> *FOO THATS IMPOSSIBLE THERE IS HEAT IN THE KITCHEN AND WE ALL KNO UR ASS DONT STAY OUT DA KITCHEN!!!!!!!
> *


BWAAAAAH!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats fo sho Mike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17826345
> *YA I GOT TO WASH MY TRUCK GET SOME STUFF FOR MANANA,,, MY BOY WANTS "MUSCLE SHIRTS DAD!!!"  AND JUST TRY AND RELAX!!! WAHT U GOT GOIN ON TONITE MIKEY!!!!!
> I WAS GONNA FEED THE DOG BUT THEY JUST CALLED ME AND TOLD ME HE IS FED,,,SO NO SHOT FOR HIM!!!!!!LOLOLOL
> *


 
LOL! "muscle shirts" my boys always ask for the same damn thang! LOL! basketball shorts and wife beaters is how they roll .... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 18 2010, 06:47 PM~17828309
> *Isn't that Art some of us we have kids and we don't like a team that their lead guy is a rappist  :angry:
> *


yup....that is why most professional atheletes these days don't make the best roll models.....I say be a roll model yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's cracking AZ who's ready for tomorrow


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 18 2010, 09:56 PM~17829236
> *What's cracking AZ who's ready for tomorrow
> *


SPIRIT CC STAY READY HOMMIE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 18 2010, 09:56 PM~17829236
> *What's cracking AZ who's ready for tomorrow
> *


SPIRIT CC STAY READY HOMMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 18 2010, 05:45 PM~17827479
> *SHERIFF JOE ON LAYITLOW NOW!!!!!!! WE ARE ALL FUCKED!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> this dude was posting in off topic
> 
> ...



:biggrin: FTP.....FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: READY FOR TOMORROW HOMIE!? :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 18 2010, 08:42 PM~17828697
> *LOL!  "muscle shirts"  my boys always ask for the same damn thang!  LOL! basketball shorts and wife beaters is how they roll .... :biggrin:
> yup....that is why most professional atheletes these days don't make the best roll models.....I say be a roll model yourself! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 18 2010, 05:45 PM~17827479
> *SHERIFF JOE ON LAYITLOW NOW!!!!!!! WE ARE ALL FUCKED!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> this dude was posting in off topic
> 
> ...


fuck that puto!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 18 2010, 06:24 PM~17827733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaammmmnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 18 2010, 07:47 PM~17828309
> *Isn't that Art some of us we have kids and we don't like a team that their lead guy is a rappist  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2010, 07:58 PM~17828385
> *FOO THATS IMPOSSIBLE THERE IS HEAT IN THE KITCHEN AND WE ALL KNO UR ASS DONT STAY OUT DA KITCHEN!!!!!!!
> *


well i do stay out the kitchen cause my lady cooks for me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 18 2010, 12:54 PM~17825286
> *WELL WHO THE HELL SAID GANGSTA???
> 
> I SAID """"GANKSTAS!!!"""
> ...


yeah we can tell but its an ok nissan truck still haha


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE+Jun 18 2010, 05:05 PM~17827181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A PUTO! FUCK THE LAKERS!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 05:40 AM~17830778
> *:biggrin:
> THAT FOOL FUCKS WITH THE PIASA ON AZ PIASA TOPIC
> :0
> ...


You know this mike a what time we going and where you guys want to meet


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 18 2010, 10:16 PM~17829402
> *SPIRIT CC STAY READY HOMMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: where are we meeting to ride to the east side :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

torta "london andrews" :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 19 2010, 09:45 AM~17831715
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up dawg are you guys comming to the east side :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up midnite are you rolling tonite


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: DID ANYBODY ELSE GET ONE OF THESE,
IN THERE HOOD ????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 19 2010, 09:58 AM~17831788
> *What's up dawg are you guys comming to the east side  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



WE WILL TRY , NEED TO WORK ON A FEW CARS .... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 19 2010, 08:44 AM~17831421
> *torta "london andrews" :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 10:45 AM~17832093
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jun 19 2010, 11:05 AM~17832222
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Jun 19 2010, 11:05 AM~17832222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 11:50 AM~17832474
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

What up AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 12:33 PM~17832694
> *
> Where you at drunk? :biggrin:
> Sup
> *


:biggrin: JUS GOT HOME FROM THE IDENTITY CAR WASH! :h5: RAN INTO ART BUCK THERE TOO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 12:42 PM~17832742
> *:biggrin: JUS GOT HOME FROM THE IDENTITY CAR WASH! :h5: RAN INTO ART BUCK THERE TOO!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  , I stopped there for a bit this morning before I went to work


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 02:04 PM~17833123
> * , I stopped there for a bit this morning before I went to work
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE!!  I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 19 2010, 12:33 PM~17832694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im bored


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 12:42 PM~17832742
> *:biggrin: JUS GOT HOME FROM THE IDENTITY CAR WASH! :h5: RAN INTO ART BUCK THERE TOO!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats to ART BUCK nominated for "Lowrider of the Year" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Lets us know when you have your induction ceremony!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 19 2010, 01:36 AM~17830408
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BigBen fucking tokyo drifting in the parking at fuegos! lol You crazy mofo!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 02:50 PM~17833361
> *BigBen fucking tokyo drifting in the parking at fuegos! lol You crazy mofo!!!
> *


that fool cant drift.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHO WON THE RAFFLE MANDO?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 02:57 PM~17833395
> *WHO WON THE RAFFLE MANDO?
> *


Tonite at sonic theiy taking the # so be there mike


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 02:49 PM~17833352
> *Congrats to ART BUCK nominated for "Lowrider of the Year"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Lets us know when you have your induction ceremony!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 02:57 PM~17833395
> *WHO WON THE RAFFLE MANDO?
> *


:biggrin: ME ME ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 01:49 PM~17833352
> *Congrats to ART BUCK nominated for "Lowrider of the Year"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Lets us know when you have your induction ceremony!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU.....THANK YOU.......THANK YOU........!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy fools!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

thanks for the nice wash on my Van and my Truck! good work fellas!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Gathering of Lowriders!!!!!
Sonic's!!!!!
Power Rd & Baseline!!!!!
6pm!!!!
Tonight!!!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

are you ready gato?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 19 2010, 04:55 PM~17834109
> *Gathering of Lowriders!!!!!
> Sonic's!!!!!
> Power Rd & Baseline!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, unity_mike, Ben'sCustomWheels, BIGBOO475365

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 05:03 PM~17834154
> *are you ready gato?
> *


We can meet at my house then we ride tru the SS and meet with ben there


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 19 2010, 05:06 PM~17834173
> *We can meet at my house then we ride tru the SS and meet with ben there
> *


FUCK BEN!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

see u guys on the EASTSIDE soon !!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Orale we be there around 7


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone (clubs & solo riders) who rolled out and supported our carwash today. Our club members worked hard and did a great job. OG Player, thank you for the water and sodas! :biggrin: 

Special thanks to these club for supporting the cause! *

Rollerz Only
Society
Intruders
Phoenix Riderz
Unity
Bien Vajito
Old School
Imperials
Majestics


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17834270
> *Thanks to everyone (clubs & solo riders) who rolled out and supported our carwash today. Our club members worked hard and did a great job. OG Player, thank you for the water and sodas!  :biggrin:
> 
> Special thanks to these club for supporting the cause!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 19 2010, 05:25 PM~17834250
> *Orale we be there around 7
> *



*IM SELLING RAFFLE TICKETS FOR THE PIN STRIPE JOB BY CHAVO TONIGHT AT SONIC, POWER AND BASELINE! 

DRAWING @ 9:30PM*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 19 2010, 04:32 PM~17834293
> *:happysad:
> *


Sorry Gato!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2010, 05:35 PM~17834309
> *Sorry Gato!!!!
> *


for what? oh cuz no lap dance????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2010, 05:35 PM~17834309
> *Sorry Gato!!!!
> *


Is all good brother you could just put Gato


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 19 2010, 05:35 PM~17834309
> *Sorry Gato!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

see everyone tonight on the eastside!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 02:11 PM~17833153
> *:thumbsup: ORALE!!  I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 02:43 PM~17833322
> *chillin at the pad
> im bored
> *


Go buy a 40oz or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 02:49 PM~17833352
> *Congrats to ART BUCK nominated for "Lowrider of the Year"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Lets us know when you have your induction ceremony!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 02:50 PM~17833361
> *BigBen fucking tokyo drifting in the parking at fuegos! lol You crazy mofo!!!
> *


I didn't think he could drift , but more like roll :biggrin: 



Just kidding Big Homie  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17834270
> *Thanks to everyone (clubs & solo riders) who rolled out and supported our carwash today. Our club members worked hard and did a great job. OG Player, thank you for the water and sodas!  :biggrin:
> 
> Special thanks to these club for supporting the cause!
> ...



 anytime homos...I mean homies :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 19 2010, 10:01 AM~17831800
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: DID ANYBODY ELSE  GET ONE OF THESE,
> IN THERE HOOD ????? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


THATS KINDA OF A GAY SIGN....MY HOOD ISNT GAY!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 19 2010, 07:41 PM~17834951
> *THATS KINDA OF A GAY SIGN....MY HOOD ISNT GAY!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 07:18 PM~17834788
> * anytime homos...I mean homies :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17834270
> *Thanks to everyone (clubs & solo riders) who rolled out and supported our carwash today. Our club members worked hard and did a great job. OG Player, thank you for the water and sodas!  :biggrin:
> 
> Special thanks to these club for supporting the cause!
> ...


 THANKS HOMIES FOR THE CAR WASH :h5: YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB!! :thumbsup: :0 :0 BY THE WAY THE HOP WAS COOL TOO!!!! BIG BEN ON THE SWITCH!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:dunno: SO WHO WON THE $150.00 CHAVO PINSTRIPE RAFFLE????? :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 09:32 PM~17835679
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 19 2010, 08:41 PM~17835423
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 19 2010, 10:14 PM~17836007
> *:wave:
> *


sup homito


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17836006
> *:wave: sup homie  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH..JUS CHILLIN AT MY IN LAWS SIPPIN ON SOME CORONAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17836314
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH..JUS CHILLIN AT MY IN LAWS SIPPIN ON SOME CORONAS! :thumbsup:
> *


no pues que nice wey


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17836241
> *sup homito
> *


:angry: Y YO QUE GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17836318
> *no pues que nice wey
> *


:yes: :yes: WHY ARE YOU JEALOUS??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 11:14 PM~17836336
> *:yes: :yes: WHY ARE YOU JEALOUS??? :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


yeah gota be at work at 5:00am


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 11:12 PM~17836330
> *:angry: Y YO QUE GUEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


suuuuuuuuuup essseeeeeeeeeeee :nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 19 2010, 11:33 PM~17836401
> *suuuuuuuuuup essseeeeeeeeeeee :nicoderm:
> *


what you doing fool


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 09:57 PM~17835873
> *:dunno: SO WHO WON THE $150.00 CHAVO PINSTRIPE RAFFLE????? :dunno:
> *


OGPLAYER I think is what Mando said at Sonics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 19 2010, 11:47 PM~17836468
> *OGPLAYER I think is what Mando said at Sonics
> *



OG PLAYER *ticket # 749945* WON THE RAFFLE! 







THANK YOU, TO EVERYONE WHO BOUGHT A TICKET!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy fathers days


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Fathers on the OG Az Side!!!
Hope you fellas have a great day!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 12:11 AM~17836550
> *OG PLAYER ticket # 749945 WON THE RAFFLE!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats og :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 20 2010, 06:22 AM~17837244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x66


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN LUNA?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Aki nomas mike damn dawg you miss a good ass kick back we got sooo many cars I will say around 50 to 70


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAYS TO ALL THE HOMIES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

we love you og players!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this `is what i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SOME VIDEO I SHOT LAST NIGHT AT SONIC!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

HAPP FATHERS DAY AZ ......AND TO ALL THE HOMIES    FROM REALITY C.C. AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

some pix from sonic last night!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SICKK PICS AS USUAL MANDO!!
HOPE ALL IS GOOD IN AZ!
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 20 2010, 09:44 AM~17838051
> *SICKK PICS AS USUAL MANDO!!
> HOPE ALL IS GOOD IN AZ!
> PURO
> *


Wass Sappenin Puro! How you been brotha!!! HAPPY FATHERS DAY homie!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 11:38 AM~17837736
> *SOME VIDEO I SHOT LAST NIGHT AT SONIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 12:50 PM~17838073
> *Wass Sappenin Puro! How you been brotha!!! HAPPY FATHERS DAY homie!!!!
> *


YOU 2 HERMANO!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes that me...... :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jun 20 2010, 07:05 AM~17837382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X66


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 19 2010, 03:54 PM~17833760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY HOMIES!! ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR KIDS :biggrin: *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17836241
> *sup homito
> *


chillin homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17836314
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH..JUS CHILLIN AT MY IN LAWS SIPPIN ON SOME CORONAS! :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 20 2010, 10:15 AM~17838202
> *damn it man! I was half way there to!
> x66
> LOOKS LIKE IT WAS BORING!
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what happened to you???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 09:40 AM~17838020
> *some pix from sonic last night!
> 
> 
> ...



*BAD ASS PIC'S LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17838294
> *
> *


ben took like 20 trips around sonic before he parked!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 10:36 AM~17838311
> *ben took like 20 trips around sonic before he parked!!!!
> *


i was cruising homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 08:38 AM~17837736
> *SOME VIDEO I SHOT LAST NIGHT AT SONIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video dawg I have lots of fun :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 10:36 AM~17838311
> *ben took like 20 trips around sonic before he parked!!!!
> *


CAUSE HE THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA WIN THE RAFFLE AND HE WAS SHOWING HIS CAR BEFORE THEN AT THE NEXT SONIC EVENT HE WAS GONNA DRIVE AROUND ANOTHER 20 TIMES AND SAY AFTER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17838245
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY HOMIES!! ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR KIDS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS OG!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17838245
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY HOMIES!! ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR KIDS :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17838330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 02:50 PM~17833361
> *BigBen fucking tokyo drifting in the parking at fuegos! lol You crazy mofo!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 19 2010, 05:28 PM~17834270
> *Thanks to everyone (clubs & solo riders) who rolled out and supported our carwash today. Our club members worked hard and did a great job. OG Player, thank you for the water and sodas!  :biggrin:
> 
> Special thanks to these club for supporting the cause!
> ...


WHERE IS THE PIC OF AL WITH THE PURSE????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 07:15 PM~17834772
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> I didn't think he could drift , but more like roll :biggrin:
> Just kidding Big Homie   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 19 2010, 07:41 PM~17834951
> *THATS KINDA OF A GAY SIGN....MY HOOD ISNT GAY!!!!!!!
> *


MINE ISN'T EITHER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 19 2010, 09:37 PM~17835701
> * THANKS HOMIES FOR THE CAR WASH :h5: YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB!! :thumbsup: :0 :0 BY THE WAY THE HOP WAS COOL TOO!!!! BIG BEN ON THE SWITCH!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 12:11 AM~17836550
> *OG PLAYER ticket # 749945 WON THE RAFFLE!
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 19 2010, 07:41 PM~17834951
> *THATS KINDA OF A GAY SIGN....MY HOOD ISNT GAY!!!!!!!
> *



" CALM-DOWN " IT WAS ONLY A SIMPLE QUESTION :wow: 

 NO NEED TO GET ALL COMPUTER GANGSTER  

ANYWAY , YOUR RIGHT IT DOES LOOK GAY .. WE ALL SAID THE
SAME THING , BUT JUST BECAUSE I BOUGHT MY HOUSE HERE ,
DON'T MEAN I CLAIM THIS HOOD......WE ONLY LIVE HERE :biggrin: 

YOU HAVE A NICE DAY .........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYBODY


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 20 2010, 11:08 AM~17838530
> *" CALM-DOWN " IT WAS ONLY A SIMPLE QUESTION  :wow:
> 
> NO NEED TO GET ALL COMPUTER GANGSTER
> ...


WEASEL TAKE TEN STEPS BACK AND KICK BACK HOMMIE A SIMPLE QUESTION WAS ANSWERED WITH A SIMPLE ANSWER! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day!!

Fathers Day Cruise at Power and Germann 
in Cold Stone Parking lot Next to Home Depot

6:00pm


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 08:38 AM~17837736
> *SOME VIDEO I SHOT LAST NIGHT AT SONIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 BAD ASS VIDEO HOMIE AS USUAL!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:21 AM~17838239
> *Nope Me :biggrin:
> You're welcome  :biggrin:
> Thanks
> *



:0 :biggrin: CONGRATS OG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17838245
> *GRACIAS!!!  :biggrin: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17838330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*x70!!!!! * :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2010, 11:01 AM~17838475
> *WHERE IS THE PIC OF AL WITH THE PURSE????
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: I WONDER WHERE IS THAT PIC??!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## selectautomotive (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to thank those who attended Beat The Bill Custom Carshow and Concert yesterday!!! I know it was hot as hell but you all came out to support!!!

Desert Dreams
La Familia
Spirit
Unique Image

and the rest of the solo riderz not to mention those who reposted our flyer here on LayItLow like Lowrider Style!!!

A special thanks to the following clubs for supporting us from the beginning...

Majestics Phoenix - Jaime Fernandez
Majestics Glendale - Chris and Isaac San Miguel
Swift CC!!!

I'll make sure I get all the photo shoot pics to you guys!!! 

If I missed anybody on giving props to, despename!!! 


Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 19 2010, 11:37 PM~17836415
> *what you doing fool
> *


q onda mike


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Fathers Day !


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY CHINGONES


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 20 2010, 04:38 PM~17840041
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17838245
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY HOMIES!! ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR KIDS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks playa same 2 you


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2010, 09:39 AM~17838344
> *Nice video dawg I have lots of fun
> *



:0 

:thumbsup: That's my dawg Mando :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 20 2010, 10:02 AM~17838489
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




BIG BEN... I NEED SOME 13X7'S HOMIE HOOK ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 20 2010, 04:39 PM~17840045
> *sup dawg
> *


:biggrin: JUS HERE AT THE CASA WITH THE FAMILIA GRILLING SOME BURGERS AND HOT LINKS  OH YEAH ALSO DRANKIN SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!! :h5: THEN GONNA HIT UP THE POOL LATER! :thumbsup: WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 20 2010, 04:56 PM~17840115
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> 
> ...



bigben the switchman!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 20 2010, 04:58 PM~17840127
> *:biggrin: JUS HERE AT THE CASA WITH THE FAMILIA GRILLING SOME BURGERS AND HOT LINKS  OH YEAH ALSO DRANKIN SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!! :h5: THEN GONNA HIT UP THE POOL LATER! :thumbsup: WHAT YOU DOING HOMIE?
> *


shit getting ready to go that way txt me your address again :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anybody want to go to sonic on 51 today


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2010, 04:32 PM~17840332
> *Anybody want to go to sonic on 51 today
> *


I would be down... if i had my car back from the paint shop


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up James what's good brother


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Ivan you miss out yesterday in the east


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by selectautomotive_@Jun 20 2010, 02:13 PM~17839223
> *I would like to thank those who attended Beat The Bill Custom Carshow and Concert yesterday!!!  I know it was hot as hell but you all came out to support!!!
> 
> Desert Dreams
> ...


Anytime bro had fun hanging out with my brothers and the fellas from unique and swift. And to SPIRIT and SWIFT you guys look real good out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 20 2010, 06:43 PM~17840743
> *Qvo Ivan you miss out yesterday in the east
> *


 :thumbsup: it was a good turn out and a good time on the east side worth the drive im down for the next time gato.....


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 08:38 AM~17837736
> *SOME VIDEO I SHOT LAST NIGHT AT SONIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice pics & video


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY AZ-SIDE RAZA!! I HOPE U FINISH THIS NITE WITH THE BEST OF LOVE WIT ALL UR FAMILIA! 

THIS IS A COUPLE PICS FROM THE FATHERS DAY CAMPNG TRIP! 
*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 20 2010, 07:28 PM~17841144
> *:thumbsup: it was a good turn out and a good time on the east side worth the drive im down for the next time gato.....
> *


Thanks dawg was some good times :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 20 2010, 07:47 PM~17841276
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY AZ-SIDE  RAZA!! I HOPE U FINISH THIS NITE WITH THE BEST OF LOVE WIT ALL UR FAMILIA!
> 
> THIS IS A COUPLE PICS FROM THE FATHERS DAY CAMPNG TRIP!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17838245
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY HOMIES!! ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR KIDS :biggrin:
> *


thanks OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*As you all know I won the raffle but don't have a ride so I have decided to give it to a homie. I have to talk to Luna and Big Mando to see how we gonna give this away so don't be sad homies you still have a chance to win!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hope you all had a Safe & Happy Father's Day!  *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 20 2010, 08:26 PM~17841567
> *thanks OG
> *


You're welcome homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 08:58 PM~17841733
> *As you all know I won the raffle but don't have a ride so I have decided to give it to a homie. I have to talk to Luna and Big Mando to see how we gonna give this away so don't be sad homies you still have a chance to win!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's cool of you to do that


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 08:58 PM~17841733
> *As you all know I won the raffle but don't have a ride so I have decided to give it to a homie. I have to talk to Luna and Big Mando to see how we gonna give this away so don't be sad homies you still have a chance to win!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 DAMN OG!!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOO COOL THAT YOU ARE DOING THAT!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 09:11 PM~17841799
> *Hope you all had a Safe & Happy Father's Day!
> *


 THANKS OG! :biggrin: BURRRRRRRRRRP!!!!! I THINK I DRANK ONE TOO MANY CORONAS AND HOT LINKS TONIGHT!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 20 2010, 07:47 PM~17841276
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY AZ-SIDE  RAZA!! I HOPE U FINISH THIS NITE WITH THE BEST OF LOVE WIT ALL UR FAMILIA!
> 
> THIS IS A COUPLE PICS FROM THE FATHERS DAY CAMPNG TRIP!
> ...



:0 :0   ORALE CARNAL! LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD FATHER'S DAY WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 20 2010, 08:26 PM~17841567
> *thanks OG
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPENING TERMITE...HOW WAS YOUR FATHER'S DAY HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17842199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: That's What This O.G. Is All About!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:30 PM~17842378
> *:biggrin: That's What This O.G. Is All About!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: SO HOW ARE YOU DOING TONITE OG?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 20 2010, 10:34 PM~17842393
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: SO HOW ARE YOU DOING TONITE OG?
> *



I am doing ok still get headaches but doing better.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:36 PM~17842400
> *I am doing ok still get headaches but doing better.
> *


 THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR EXCEPT FOR THE HEADACHES. WELL I GOTTA :sprint: I WILL TALK TO YOU LATERS! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope to be out there soon!!!  Been here watching old lowrider videos but it's not the same  ..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 20 2010, 10:44 PM~17842426
> * THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR EXCEPT FOR THE HEADACHES. WELL I GOTTA :sprint: I WILL TALK TO YOU LATERS! :wave:
> *



 talk to you laterzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

O.G. UR WINGS DONT NEED PINSTRIPIN......UR WINGS ARE ALREADY PINSTRIPPED WITH EACH AND EVERY ONE OF OUR NAMES THAT LOVE TO DO WHAT U DO!!!



O.G. THANKS FOR THE FATHERS DAY LOVE!!!




ART LOKS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks  All my homies names are burned in my heart too forever!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, TopDogg, OGPLAYER, eledog


HAPPY FATHERS DAY TOPP DOGG!!!

GONNA CRASH !!! MANANA!


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 20 2010, 02:13 PM~17839461
> *q onda mike
> *


Living the life! I love my kids homie!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 21 2010, 05:41 AM~17843641
> *Good morning AZ
> *


Good Morning gato, Good Morning Az Side! Hope you all had a Great Fathers Day Like I did!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 20 2010, 05:34 PM~17840341
> *I would be down... if i had my car back from the paint shop
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :ugh: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 07:58 PM~17841733
> *As you all know I won the raffle but don't have a ride so I have decided to give it to a homie. I have to talk to Luna and Big Mando to see how we gonna give this away so don't be sad homies you still have a chance to win!!! :biggrin:
> *


We gatta plan for this!!! Mando will post a flyer on how we gonna raffle it off and give everyone a chance again! :biggrin: Check in later !!  Thanks OGizzle!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 09:19 AM~17844471
> *We gatta plan for this!!! Mando will post a flyer on how we gonna raffle it off and give everyone a chance again!  :biggrin: Check in later !!  Thanks OGizzle!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 20 2010, 10:18 PM~17842347
> *:wave: WA'SAPPENING TERMITE...HOW WAS YOUR FATHER'S DAY HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


Very good, I didn't do a dam thing and got tickets to tonights game :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 20 2010, 10:30 PM~17842378
> *:biggrin: That's What This O.G. Is All About!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 07:44 AM~17843958
> *Good Morning gato, Good Morning Az Side! Hope you all had a Great Fathers Day Like I did!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 10:04 AM~17844791
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X1993


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up gato!!!!!!
mornin az side,,,,
awesome fathers day!!!!!!!

i hope everyone is accounted for!!!

man miissed the sonic gato looked like some good times homie!!!,
and bigmando good pics and vid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 21 2010, 06:41 AM~17843641
> *Good morning AZ
> *



Good Morning Gatito :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 10:04 AM~17844791
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 10:19 AM~17844895
> *what up gato!!!!!!
> mornin az side,,,,
> awesome fathers day!!!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jun 21 2010, 06:23 AM~17843565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was sapening


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

SORRY PLEASE READ THIS NEW LOCATION FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH HAPPEN THIS SATURDAY JUNE 26 !!!! 119 N POWER RD CROSS STREETS ARE MAIN AND POWER 9AM-1PM I HOPE TO SEE THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THERE I
WILL BE BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 10:02 AM~17844771
> *:biggrin:
> *


why all the hassle OG, just give it to me!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 10:53 AM~17845181
> *why all the hassle OG, just give it to me!!!!
> *



I am a fair person homie I have many homies :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 10:42 AM~17845088
> *SORRY PLEASE READ THIS NEW LOCATION FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH HAPPEN THIS SATURDAY JUNE 26 !!!! 119 N POWER RD CROSS STREETS ARE MAIN AND POWER 9AM-1PM I HOPE TO SEE THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THERE I
> WILL BE BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

SORRY PLEASE READ THIS NEW LOCATION FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH HAPPEN THIS SATURDAY JUNE 26 !!!! 119 N POWER RD CROSS STREETS ARE MAIN AND POWER 9AM-1PM I HOPE TO SEE THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THERE I
WILL BE BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 10:57 AM~17845221
> *I am a fair person homie I have many homies  :biggrin:
> *


lol but the other day you said i was your best homie!!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 10:59 AM~17845238
> *lol but the other day you said i was your best homie!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


new day new homie! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 


WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

MORNIN OG,,,HOWS DA DAY TREATIN YA???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 20 2010, 09:40 AM~17838020
> *some pix from sonic last night!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 10:29 AM~17844962
> *Was sapening
> *


WHATS GOOD T!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW WAS UR FADDAS DAY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 21 2010, 06:41 AM~17843641
> *Good morning AZ
> *


 :wave: Gato


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 10:28 AM~17844957
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: how u feeling OG


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17845457
> *:wave: Gato
> *


What's up bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 11:12 AM~17845340
> *new day new homie! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...






 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

just a taste for tomorrow!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 11:46 AM~17845593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA DEY ****'S!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 09:59 AM~17845238
> *lol but the other day you said i was your best homie!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Quit sukkin up Puto!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17845702
> *Quit sukkin up Puto!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


hey, your biscayne is already pinstriped :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 10:59 AM~17845238
> *lol but the other day you said i was your best homie!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Damn I must have been drunk I don't remember :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 11:12 AM~17845340
> *new day new homie! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm doing good :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 21 2010, 11:29 AM~17845466
> *:wave: how u feeling OG
> *



I am feeling good today hope to be out there soon :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 11:55 AM~17845674
> *just a taste for tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 11:46 AM~17845593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: they homos


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17845702
> *Quit sukkin up Puto!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17845235
> *SORRY PLEASE READ THIS NEW LOCATION FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH HAPPEN THIS SATURDAY JUNE 26 !!!! 119 N POWER RD CROSS STREETS ARE MAIN AND POWER 9AM-1PM I HOPE TO SEE THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THERE I
> WILL BE BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 21 2010, 12:20 PM~17845865
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up? How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17845702
> *Quit sukkin up Puto!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: ALRIGHT AL...DON'T MAKE ME POST THAT PIC I TOOK OF YOU ON SATURDAY!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17844782
> *Very good, I didn't do a dam thing and got tickets to tonights game :cheesy:
> *


  ORALE TERMITE :thumbsup: HAVE FUN AT THE GAME HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 21 2010, 11:55 AM~17845674
> *just a taste for tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: whats tomorrow? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 21 2010, 12:57 PM~17846168
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: ALRIGHT AL...DON'T MAKE ME POST THAT PIC I TOOK OF YOU ON SATURDAY!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


What pic? I wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 09:19 AM~17844471
> *We gatta plan for this!!! Mando will post a flyer on how we gonna raffle it off and give everyone a chance again!  :biggrin: Check in later !!  Thanks OGizzle!
> *


:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17845457
> *:wave: Gato
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 21 2010, 11:57 AM~17846168
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: ALRIGHT AL...DON'T MAKE ME POST THAT PIC I TOOK OF YOU ON SATURDAY!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


There goes your Homey Card again!!! Damn I may as well make it permanent for you!! :biggrin: jajajajajaja


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17846428
> *What pic? I wanna see :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: IF I POST IT LUNA WILL PULL MY HOMEY CARD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 02:09 PM~17846674
> *There goes your Homey Card again!!! Damn I may as well make it permanent for you!! :biggrin: jajajajajaja
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17846701
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: IF I POST IT LUNA WILL PULL MY HOMEY CARD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


*POST IT POST IT!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 01:14 PM~17846733
> *POST IT POST IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


I dont care Mando, post it!!! Whats another thing to laff at me gonna hurt here!!! LOL Shits been going on since I logged in to LIL!!!
Ask Big Mando!! That Puto post so much shit of me here!!! Mofo should be a comedian!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17846808
> *check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's my boyfriend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17846812
> *I dont care Mando, post it!!! Whats another thing to laff at me gonna hurt here!!! LOL Shits been going on since I logged in to LIL!!!
> Ask Big Mando!! That Puto post so much shit of me here!!! Mofo should be a comedian!!!   :biggrin:
> *


He won't his homie card is more important... Big Mando is another George Lopez thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 21 2010, 01:05 PM~17846219
> *:cheesy:  whats tomorrow? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17846991
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> > check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 01:51 PM~17847026
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


NAAA BRO, I AM GETTING BACK!! JOE KNOWS!!! I NEVER START IT!! BUT I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT AND HAVE FUN DISHIN IT OUT TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17846812
> *I dont care Mando, post it!!! Whats another thing to laff at me gonna hurt here!!! LOL Shits been going on since I logged in to LIL!!!
> Ask Big Mando!! That Puto post so much shit of me here!!! Mofo should be a comedian!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 02:14 PM~17846733
> *POST IT POST IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: OK OK...  I WILL POST IT LATER LATER!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17847053
> *NAAA BRO, I AM GETTING BACK!! JOE KNOWS!!! I NEVER START IT!! BUT I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT AND HAVE FUN DISHIN IT OUT TOO!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK YOU LIKE IT!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17846996
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WAS UR FATHERS DAY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY O.G. DO YOU KNOWS GIRL??? 
THE BOY IS MY GABRIEL, HE WILL BE 14 ON JULY 14!
!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 01:59 PM~17847119
> *I THINK YOU LIKE IT!! :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Its not about me liking it..... its about people on here having a good time and enjoying what is posted! Not the drama, & the shit talking..... just good ole fashion fun and some fine ass Tortsas n Shit!!!! I laff everyday at shit on this thread!!! ya sometimes at shit posted about my self.....but man, its all good Bro!! You put out some good ones too!!! gets me away from things for a minute!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> > check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 02:28 PM~17847362
> *Al my right hand is on his shoulder !!!!!!!!!!!the little boys hand is in his own pocket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sooooo no **** here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Naaa, the hand on the shoulder is the dudes on the far right!!! :biggrin: :wow:
or it looks like your hand is reaching into the kids pocket!!! LOL :biggrin: 

You got long arms bro!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17847315
> *HEY O.G. DO YOU KNOWS GIRL???
> THE BOY IS MY GABRIEL, HE WILL BE 14 ON JULY 14!
> !
> ...



no who is she?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17847317
> *Its not about me liking it..... its about people on here having a good time and enjoying what is posted! Not the drama, & the shit talking..... just good ole fashion fun and some fine ass Tortsas n Shit!!!! I laff everyday at shit on this thread!!! ya sometimes at shit posted about my self.....but man, its all good Bro!! You put out some good ones too!!! gets me away from things for a minute!!
> *


X10000 it's all fun and games up in here..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*New Location Homies!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 03:33 PM~17847424
> *Naaa, the hand on the shoulder is the dudes on the far right!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> or it looks like your hand is reaching into the kids pocket!!! LOL :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i should have played some b ball lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17847317
> *Its not about me liking it..... its about people on here having a good time and enjoying what is posted! Not the drama, & the shit talking..... just good ole fashion fun and some fine ass Tortsas n Shit!!!! I laff everyday at shit on this thread!!! ya sometimes at shit posted about my self.....but man, its all good Bro!! You put out some good ones too!!! gets me away from things for a minute!!
> *


MAN LUNA,,, :0 THIS THREAD MAKES MY DAY!!!! :biggrin: I READ ALL THE GOOD,JOKES :wow: COMMENTS AND THAT SHIT HAS ME ROLLIN  AND LAFFIN SOMETIMES ,,,  YA EVEN THE SHIT BOUT ME TOO :biggrin: ,,,, YA THE DRAMA AND SHIT TALKIN,,, :nono: NOT FOR ME,, I AINT ON HERE TO :twak: MAKE SOMEBODY MAD  ,,,WHAT FOR,,, :wave: IM GROWN ASS MAN,,,JUS LIKE U MISTER LUNA YOUZ A GROWN ASS OLD :buttkick: MAN!!! AND YOU WE ALL GOT LOVE :yes: AND RESPECT FOR YOU! :h5: !! LOOK AGAIN IM LAFFIN AT THIS SHIT!LOLOLOLOL'
:roflmao: :rofl mao: :roflmao: 
hno: J/K BRO YOU KNOW WHERE IM COMIN FRO THO!!!!!

AND THE TORTAS ARE LIKE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :wave: 








hno: COMON MANDO POST THAT SHIT!!!!! hno:[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17847317
> *Its not about me liking it..... its about people on here having a good time and enjoying what is posted! Not the drama, & the shit talking..... just good ole fashion fun and some fine ass Tortsas n Shit!!!! I laff everyday at shit on this thread!!! ya sometimes at shit posted about my self.....but man, its all good Bro!! You put out some good ones too!!! gets me away from things for a minute!!
> *


ya!!! good and funny time on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 03:33 PM~17847424
> *Naaa, the hand on the shoulder is the dudes on the far right!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> or it looks like your hand is reaching into the kids pocket!!! LOL :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17847531
> *X10000 it's all fun and games up in here..
> *


YA TILL SOMEBODY PISSES YOU OFF O.G. AND THEN............................................. hno: :run:


















































:ninja: 





:machinegun: 






:machinegun:



:machinegun: 


:machinegun: 
:twak: 

:twak: 



:guns: 

:guns: 

:guns: 


:burn: :machinegun: 


:buttkick: 


:banghead: 


:ninja: 


I GOT YO BACK O.G. REMEMBER ME DRIVIN AND YOU SHOTGUN WIT THE SHOTTIE!!!! :machinegun: 



:biggrin: 
THE END


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 11:21 AM~17845398
> *WHATS GOOD T!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOW WAS UR FADDAS DAY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


very good homie, just lounged...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 03:49 PM~17847521
> *no who is she?
> *


SHES MY NIECE CIERA SHE SAID SHE KNOWS U AND CYNTHIA :biggrin: 

SHE WALKED UP ON ME AND WAS LIKE;;;;SO I HEARD YOU KNOW CYNTHIA AND MONICA HER MOM..THEY CALL HER O.G. PLAYER??? I WAS hno: 
SHE SAID YA THEY THRU HER LIKE THIS CARE SHOW LAST MONTH,,,,,

AND I SAID..*WE THE AZ SIDE THRU HER GIG!! I GOT TO BE A PART OF IT *
AND I KICKED HER ON THE LEG AND :sprint: 

J/K BUT IT DID FEEL LIKE SHE WAS SHAKIN ME DOWN WITH THEM STUNNA SHADES ON ALL SERIOUS... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 03:55 PM~17847579
> *i should have played some b ball lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 04:20 PM~17847801
> *very good homie, just lounged...
> *


MAN BRO SAT BACK AND DRANK SOME COLD ONES WITH MY BRO AND CARNALA AND COLD CHILLED BRO!!! 
FELT GOOD JUST TO DO NOT A DAM THANG FOR MIN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 04:15 PM~17847761
> *YA TILL SOMEBODY PISSES YOU OFF O.G. AND THEN.............................................  hno:  :run:
> :ninja:
> :machinegun:
> ...



Hahahahahaha I forgot to mention that lil bit of info.. Hey I only speak the truth though.. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 04:29 PM~17847881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i like that!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 04:24 PM~17847830
> *SHES MY NIECE CIERA SHE SAID SHE KNOWS U AND CYNTHIA :biggrin:
> 
> SHE WALKED UP ON ME AND WAS LIKE;;;;SO I HEARD YOU KNOW CYNTHIA  AND MONICA HER MOM..THEY CALL HER O.G. PLAYER??? I WAS  hno:
> ...



:0 I have never met her don't know who she is.. sorry


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 04:31 PM~17847911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i like that!!!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *



U DA MUSIC LOVER HERE GO AN OLD COOL ONE....(HELL NO HOMOS!!!)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Knightstalker? Who you stalking tonight? Hey I got you homie I will put your name in the drawing :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17847936
> *:0  I have never met her don't know who she is.. sorry
> *


WELL MAYBE SHE WILL GET TO MEET YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 04:36 PM~17847942
> *U DA MUSIC LOVER HERE GO AN OLD COOL ONE....(HELL NO HOMOS!!!)
> 
> 
> *



* :angry: WTF OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!*





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 04:37 PM~17847951
> *WELL MAYBE SHE WILL GET TO MEET YOU :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART BUCK IN THE HOUSE!! HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 05:37 PM~17847949
> *What up Knightstalker? Who you stalking tonight? Hey I got you homie I will put your name in the drawing :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I ain't stalking shit but some Coronas :0 



:cheesy: and thanks...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 21 2010, 04:43 PM~17848011
> *:biggrin: I ain't stalking shit but some Coronas  :0
> :cheesy: and thanks...
> *



SHIT I WOULD BE STALKING SOME BUD IF I DRANK :biggrin: YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 03:40 PM~17847988
> *ART BUCK IN THE HOUSE!! HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *


'Sup Home Girl!!!!!!! I'm doing good enjoying my extended weekend!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 04:39 PM~17847964
> * :angry: WTF OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



JOE ALWAYS WANT SOME MUSIC!!!
COMON NOW O.G.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 04:40 PM~17847988
> *ART BUCK IN THE HOUSE!! HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *


*
WHAT UP ART BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!  *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 05:44 PM~17848015
> *SHIT I WOULD BE STALKING SOME BUD IF I DRANK :biggrin:  YOU'RE WELCOME
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 03:46 PM~17848033
> *
> WHAT UP ART BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!
> *


*

What up LOK!! I'm just chillin! *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2010, 04:47 PM~17848040
> *What up LOK!!  I'm just chillin!
> *


MAN SO U GOT AN 2DAY FATHERS DAY!! COOL!!!!

SO DID U GET TO GO TO THE BOOBIE BAR FOR UR BDAY!??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2010, 04:44 PM~17848020
> *'Sup Home Girl!!!!!!!  I'm doing good enjoying my extended weekend!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: i AM DOING BETTER GONNA BE OUT THERE SOON.. THATS COOL MORE SLEEP HUH :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 04:45 PM~17848022
> *JOE ALWAYS WANT SOME MUSIC!!!
> COMON NOW O.G.
> 
> ...




:nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

hi


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 20 2010, 11:59 AM~17838855
> *WEASEL TAKE TEN STEPS BACK AND KICK BACK HOMMIE A SIMPLE QUESTION WAS ANSWERED WITH A SIMPLE ANSWER! :biggrin:
> *



 HHAAAAA!!!!!! ONLY TEN ,,,,,HOW ABOUT 1.. :biggrin: 

LATER DUDE !!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 04:55 PM~17848121
> *AT THE AUTOZONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thank you so much OG PLAYER for making this flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*fixed*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Gato Loco? Como Estas? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17847664
> *MAN LUNA,,,  :0 THIS THREAD MAKES MY DAY!!!!  :biggrin: I READ ALL THE GOOD,JOKES  :wow: COMMENTS AND THAT SHIT HAS ME ROLLIN   AND LAFFIN SOMETIMES ,,,  YA EVEN THE SHIT BOUT ME TOO :biggrin: ,,,, YA THE DRAMA AND SHIT TALKIN,,, :nono: NOT FOR ME,, I AINT ON HERE TO :twak: MAKE SOMEBODY MAD  ,,,WHAT FOR,,, :wave: IM GROWN ASS MAN,,,JUS LIKE U MISTER LUNA YOUZ A GROWN ASS OLD :buttkick: MAN!!! AND YOU WE ALL GOT LOVE  :yes: AND RESPECT FOR YOU! :h5: !! LOOK AGAIN IM LAFFIN AT THIS SHIT!LOLOLOLOL'
> :roflmao:  :rofl mao:  :roflmao:
> hno: J/K BRO YOU KNOW WHERE IM COMIN FRO THO!!!!!
> ...


Perfectly put Art!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2010, 06:39 PM~17849110
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 21 2010, 11:41 AM~17845556
> *What's up bro
> *


nada homie just workin


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 21 2010, 06:57 PM~17849267
> *nada homie just workin
> *


miralo que chingon WORKING wait till ben hears that you'll be in trouble lmao :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ

What up Mando?


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok OG PLAYER has donated her pinstripe winnings back to the AZ-SIDE. Identity CC will re-raffle the $150 pinstripe job by Chavo here on layitlow for free!!!!


Identity C.C. and family members not eligible to play!!!! lol :biggrin: 


How to enter? We are simply putting names (Your Layitlow name) into a jar and will we draw a winner Wed (June 23rd) at 8 pm (mexican time 8:30-9:00pm)! 

Yes, It will be on video it just like the last raffle. 

If you would like to enter please pm me your layitlow name! 

Hope to see everyone here on layitlow wed night!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17849643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man u did it again OG. Ur bringin us all together again.....u da BOMB!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS BAR!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bad ass flyer mando. And whoever got this idea his hired!!!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 05:27 PM~17848407
> *What up Gato Loco? Como Estas? :biggrin:
> *


Been good playa a home been lazy ya sabes


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 21 2010, 07:51 PM~17849899
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

DRAGON BALL-Z
( ROLLERZ ONLY / PHX,AZ )

FOR PINSTRIPE RAFFLE.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@Jun 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17850121
> *DRAGON BALL-Z
> ( ROLLERZ ONLY / PHX,AZ )
> 
> ...


What up !!!!!! You with the R.O. FAMILY. Cool homie.




Another mystery solved BIG BEN!!!!!!! =) Lolol


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GIVE ME A BEER!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what do you get from the $150 stripe job from the rafffle


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

i want to win so I can up the price on my ride 150 bucks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17849643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 21 2010, 09:35 PM~17851248
> *GIVE ME A BEER!
> *



:uh: * J/K HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17851982
> *:sprint:
> *


sup mando


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

where is big ben????????????????he better be getting ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!! 50min


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17852028
> *where is big ben????????????????he better be getting ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!! 50min
> *


he at golden corral


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17852045
> *he at golden corral
> *


 :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 21 2010, 10:09 PM~17852045
> *he at golden corral
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17849643
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: Thanks Mando Great Job On The Flyer!!!  Mando you forgot to put no newbies cause they haven't been on layitlow long enoudh to be true homies :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Maestro Ben,

When you gonna start the show? 

Justin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 12:12 PM~17845795
> *Damn I must have been drunk I don't remember  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 12:18 PM~17845854
> *:biggrin:  they homos
> *


yes they are!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 21 2010, 12:57 PM~17846168
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: ALRIGHT AL...DON'T MAKE ME POST THAT PIC I TOOK OF YOU ON SATURDAY!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


thanks for having my back!!! (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17846428
> *What pic? I wanna see :biggrin:
> *


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17846808
> *check it out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww shit!!!!!! joe doing big thangs!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 02:27 PM~17846845
> *
> 
> JOE,  WHERE AS YOUR RIGHT HAND??????  :wow: DID YOU TELL HIM NO ****!!! :biggrin: jajajaja
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats funny shit!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17846991
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf???? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17847317
> *Its not about me liking it..... its about people on here having a good time and enjoying what is posted! Not the drama, & the shit talking..... just good ole fashion fun and some fine ass Tortsas n Shit!!!! I laff everyday at shit on this thread!!! ya sometimes at shit posted about my self.....but man, its all good Bro!! You put out some good ones too!!! gets me away from things for a minute!!
> *


lol, and usually it is about you tata!!!!! sorry homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 21 2010, 07:02 PM~17849329
> *miralo que chingon WORKING wait till ben hears that you'll be in trouble lmao :biggrin:
> *


  *WORK???* PLEASE REFRAME FROM USING BAD WORDS IN THE TOPIC......... :angry: FUCK MAN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 08:39 PM~17850568
> *What up !!!!!! You with the R.O. FAMILY.  Cool homie.
> Another mystery solved BIG BEN!!!!!!! =) Lolol
> *


LOL :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17852028
> *where is big ben????????????????he better be getting ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!! 50min
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17852045
> *he at golden corral
> *


baboso!!!! your sister made them go out of business memmer, you memmer, memmer!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 12:36 AM~17852526
> *Maestro Ben,
> 
> When you gonna start the show?  BTW, Sent you a PM yesterday about some wheels.
> ...


almost homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 01:07 AM~17852670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up big ed???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 21 2010, 10:40 PM~17851810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HIS OFFICE FOOL! CANT WORK ON A EMPTY STOMACHE! OH! MY BAD DID I DROP THE "W" BOMB


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 22 2010, 06:56 AM~17853520
> *OK! THEN BRING ME A BEER! UN TALL BOY! GRACIAS :biggrin: NO ****
> 
> THATS HIS OFFICE FOOL! CANT WORK ON A EMPTY STOMACHE! OH! MY BAD DID I DROP THE "W" BOMB
> *













I GOT U MIKE!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNIN L.I.L FAM,,,CAME IN EARLY TODAY SO SINCE I TOOK CARE OF :thumbsup: MIKEY(NO ****)
I FIGURED TAKE  CARE OF THE NORMAL :h5: PEOPLE...








ILL HAVE ONE OF MIKEYS TALL :naughty: BOYS! :roflmao: 

:run: AND BIG BEN YOU :sprint: KNOW WHY I CAME :naughty: IN EARLY!!! :boink: 

SAMMICH MARTES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 22 2010, 08:13 AM~17854030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE MY COFFEE WITH BAILEYS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17852019
> *sup mando
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE :wow: JUS ENJOYING THE PICS THAT BEN POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :naughty: QUE HONDA WITH YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:52 AM~17852600
> *thanks for having my back!!! (no ****)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 22 2010, 08:36 AM~17854191
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MAKE MY COFFEE WITH BAILEYS
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH YYYYYYYYEAAAAAAAAAH!!!
DAT SHITS DA BOMB! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin:  GOOD JOB ON THE TORTAS PICS HOMIE :thumbsup: HERE IS MY FAVORITE TODAY!! :naughty:










:wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 22 2010, 08:36 AM~17854191
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MAKE MY COFFEE WITH BAILEYS
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :0 :0 DAMN HOMIE EVEN YOUR MORNING COFFEE HAS TO HAVE ALCOHOL?????? PINCHE BORRACHO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:00 AM~17854339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 09:12 AM~17854438
> *:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :0 :0 DAMN HOMIE EVEN YOUR MORNING COFFEE HAS TO HAVE ALCOHOL?????? PINCHE BORRACHO!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats good stuff!!!!

check this out even the Lil rascals had tortas in there day!!!








huh Mr Luna!!! :wow: 





j/k Al we know u werent a kid then!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 01:56 AM~17852800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, PHXROJOE, 4_ever_green, refined93




hey where all the party people at??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:34 AM~17854607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:34 AM~17854607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: daaaaaaammmmmnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 10:09 AM~17854848
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  daaaaaaammmmmnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:x: now thats props!!  :yes: when u can get THE CABERAT KING to say daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnn :h5: 

ya the coffe and donuts was for everybody else!!!

THE TORTA was for U and The SLAYER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 10:15 AM~17854894
> *:x: now thats props!!   :yes: when u can get THE CABERAT KING to say daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnn  :h5:
> 
> ya the coffe and donuts was for everybody else!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

qvo gato , como estas homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

remember this on Art??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Jun 22 2010, 10:51 AM~17855184]
remember this on Art??









[/quote]
how could i forget !!!!
thats another daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!
:wow: 

on the tata cam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Jun 22 2010, 10:58 AM~17855229]








[/quote]
hno: hno: man searchin hno: for tortas hno: is dangerous!!! :run: 

i clicked one wrong button by accident im on the fone wit a customer and wasnt payin attention,,,and my comp got the CLAP!!! (a virus) :roflmao: 

but good thing i got nerd skills ......












i fixed it,,,, no more clap,,,,,just fap fap fap!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 10:15 AM~17854894
> *:x: now thats props!!   :yes: when u can get THE CABERAT KING to say daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnn  :h5:
> 
> ya the coffe and donuts was for everybody else!!!
> ...


:scrutinize: I WONDER WHO "THE SLAYER" IS???? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 10:58 AM~17855229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

some oldies but goodies!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 10:51 AM~17855184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, LIL tuesday's...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 11:17 AM~17855365
> *:scrutinize: I WONDER WHO "THE SLAYER" IS???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by valledelsol_@Jun 22 2010, 11:25 AM~17855433
> *Awww, LIL tuesday's...
> *


we call it torta tuesdays around these parts pawtna!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by valledelsol_@Jun 22 2010, 11:25 AM~17855433
> *Awww, LIL tuesday's...
> :0 *


 :0 :0 WTF????? homie!!!! CARNAL,,, BRO!!!!!!.....ITS..............

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *QUE NO BIG BEN!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17855474
> *we call it torta tuesdays around these parts pawtna!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!











:wave: WHAT UP GATO!!!! HOW YOU DOOOIN!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

* Good Morning AZ OG SIDE!!! Don't forget to pm Big Mando with your name for the drawing you only got one more day!!! GOOD LUCK HOMIES :biggrin: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 11:35 AM~17855532
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0 WTF?????  homie!!!! CARNAL,,, BRO!!!!!!.....ITS..............
> 
> ...


yup yup!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:54 AM~17855697
> * Good Morning AZ OG SIDE!!! Don't forget to pm Big Mando with your name for the drawing you only got one more day!!! GOOD LUCK HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


oh snap i think i'm going to win!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 11:23 AM~17855412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *FUKN BEN!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 11:55 AM~17855706
> *oh snap i think i'm going to win!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You Owe Me A Burrito If You Win!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:54 AM~17855697
> * Good Morning AZ OG SIDE!!! Don't forget to pm Big Mando with your name for the drawing you only got one more day!!! GOOD LUCK HOMIES :biggrin:
> *



GOOD MORNIN O.G.!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 21 2010, 07:42 PM~17849775
> *Man u did it again OG.  Ur bringin us all together again.....u da BOMB!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS BAR!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bad ass flyer mando. And whoever got this idea his hired!!!
> *



:biggrin: The only thing this bar is missing is the beer!! :biggrin: Shit in a couple of years we all gonna be on layitlow through tv :biggrin: We will be able to see what we are doing!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 11:59 AM~17855751
> *GOOD MORNIN O.G.!!!!!!!
> :wave:
> *


Good Morning Art :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:55 AM~17855715
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUKN BEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:56 AM~17855720
> *You Owe Me A Burrito If You Win!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit i'll get it from rito's and it'll be enchilada style with rice and beans!!!!!!!! 





damn i know where im getting lunch from how!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:02 PM~17855780
> *shit i'll get it from rito's and it'll be enchilada style with rice and beans!!!!!!!!
> damn i know where im getting lunch from how!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:56 AM~17855720
> *You Owe Me A Burrito If You Win!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 12:04 PM~17855802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Now That's A Burritto :biggrin: I'm Hungry Now


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:00 PM~17855753
> *:biggrin:  The only thing this bar is missing is the beer!! :biggrin:  Shit in a couple of years we all gonna be on layitlow through tv :biggrin:  We will be able to see what we are doing!!
> *


Og, i dont want to see these manacos beating their meat or choking their chicken, if you will, on torta tuesdays!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:02 PM~17855780
> *shit i'll get it from rito's and it'll be enchilada style with rice and beans!!!!!!!!
> damn i know where im getting lunch from how!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*BIG BEN MY BROTHER,,,HOMIE ,,CARNAL,,, :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:06 PM~17855821
> *Og, i dont want to see these manacos beating their meat or choking their chicken, if you will, on torta tuesdays!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahahaha I was thinking about that after I wrote it :roflmao: :roflmao: 







I know I won't be on line when you are postin in the am :biggrin: 

Cochino!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 12:07 PM~17855827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:06 PM~17855821
> *Og, i dont want to see these manacos beating their meat or choking their chicken, if you will, on torta tuesdays!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THERED BE A WHOLE LOT OF FAPPIN ON THE PETS SMART CAM!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:08 PM~17855844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hahahahaha I was thinking about that after I wrote it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I know I won't be on line when you are postin in the am :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i do that for all the homies!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 12:12 PM~17855888
> *THERED BE A WHOLE LOT OF FAPPIN ON THE PETS SMART CAM!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:08 PM~17855844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hahahahaha I was thinking about that after I wrote it
> I know I won't be on line when you are postin in the am :biggrin:
> 
> ...











ME EITHER!!! ILL LEAVE MY LAPTOP HERE AT WORK!!!!LOLOLOLL

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:13 PM~17855889
> *i do that for all the homies!!!!!
> *


Yeah you can lie to your mother but you can't lie to me :biggrin: Homies que la chingada :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Big Ben More Like it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:23 PM~17855959
> *Yeah you can lie to your mother but you can't lie to me :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: :biggrin:  Homies que la chingada  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Big Ben More Like it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, WorkingClass
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 11:12 AM~17855888
> *THERED BE A WHOLE LOT OF FAPPIN ON THE PETS SMART CAM!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nono: I wonder what you are talking abouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:23 PM~17855959
> *Yeah you can lie to your mother but you can't lie to me :biggrin:  Homies que la chingada  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Big Ben More Like it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 12:28 PM~17856013
> *:nicoderm:  :nono: I wonder what you are talking abouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!??
> *


si puto!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 12:28 PM~17856013
> *:nicoderm:  :nono: I wonder what you are talking abouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 12:37 PM~17856087
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave: Hello Everyone :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17856150
> *:wave:  Hello Everyone  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:46 PM~17856159
> *sup homie
> *


Just chillin. Also, Am wondering if anyone here was alive in the 60's or early 70's and or has knowledge of lowriders from that time period as Im trying to figure something out.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 01:48 PM~17856174
> *Just chillin. Also, Am wondering if anyone here was alive in the 60's or early 70's and or has knowledge of lowriders from that time period as Im trying to figure something out.
> *


Ask Tata Luna :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 12:48 PM~17856174
> *Just chillin. Also, Am wondering if anyone here was alive in the 60's or early 70's and or has knowledge of lowriders from that time period as Im trying to figure something out.
> *


lol why do they need to be from the 60's or 70's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: anybody with common sense can figure that out!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 22 2010, 12:49 PM~17856181
> *Ask Tata Luna  :biggrin:
> *


homie, he's from the wagon wheel days!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 12:48 PM~17856174
> *Just chillin. Also, Am wondering if anyone here was alive in the 60's or early 70's and or has knowledge of lowriders from that time period as Im trying to figure something out.
> *



Ok, In case someone knows I want to know when wires became widely used. My question is would Supremes, True Spokes, Cragars SS or Wire wheels be more time period correct for late 60's-early 70's? and rather 13" or 14"? I read in LRM that people used to roll 14s before the G-bodies bcuz the G-bodies needed 13s since their body sat higher on the frame. Is this true? Also, If so did people in late 60s-early 70's mostly use the gangster whites or the skinny white walls?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 22 2010, 11:49 AM~17856181
> *Ask Tata Luna  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, Ya I was around in the 60's & 70's.....rollin in my Tonka truck!!! :biggrin: Cruising my cars on my orange Hot Wheel tracks!!! Thats about it tho!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 12:51 PM~17856195
> *homie, he's from the wagon wheel days!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


"WHEN I FLOAT MY HUNDERED WOODEN SPOKES ITS NO JOKE""


LOLOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 01:01 PM~17856280
> *LOL, Ya I was around in the 60's & 70's.....rollin in my Tonka truck!!!  :biggrin: Cruising my cars on my orange Hot Wheel tracks!!! Thats about it tho!!!
> *


WTF???? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17856314
> *"WHEN I FLOAT MY HUNDERED WOODEN SPOKES ITS NO JOKE""
> LOLOL
> *



This post really did make me laugh, Your a poet/humorist now Art right their with Twain. I guess I gotta in the literary mindset also and compose another installment of the conservative white cracker novela. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:34 AM~17854607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 01:28 AM~17852727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 01:31 PM~17856518
> *This post really did make me laugh, Your a poet/humorist now Art right their with Twain. I guess I gotta in the literary mindset also and compose another installment of the conservative white cracker novela.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> WTF???? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > WTF???? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVtRyrOaoZA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WVtRyrOaoZA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cg5qxy6_MA0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cg5qxy6_MA0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HO6w99FlgjQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HO6w99FlgjQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-Fgjxy1pL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-Fgjxy1pL0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VQDSZwNKLJg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VQDSZwNKLJg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the videos answered my question about wheels and tires. I dont know what the name of the paint design is at around 1.30 in the 67 video but its bad ass. Interesting thing though is some cars in there some ppl now would say arent lowriders as they have allot of rod elements like shaved handles and other body mods and paint associated with rods. Would the traditional lowriders now be called kustoms , lowrods or would they still be seen as lowriders? For me though that lace, dragon scales and webbing looks sick as hell.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 12:12 PM~17855888
> *THERED BE A WHOLE LOT OF FAPPIN ON THE PETS SMART CAM!!!
> *



lol, he works in the *"FISH"* department too!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, BigMandoAZ

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 11:54 AM~17855697
> * Good Morning AZ OG SIDE!!! Don't forget to pm Big Mando with your name for the drawing you only got one more day!!! GOOD LUCK HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP OG! :biggrin: THANKS AND I WANNA SAY AGAIN THAT THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL THAT YOU ARE DOING THIS RAFFLE FOR THE HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 02:47 PM~17857181
> *lol, he works in the "FISH" department too!!!!!!
> *


who da hell are we talking about???
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

i heard he likes to watch the rabbits mate..... he says there very "quiet" when they mate!!
i told him "DUH AL,,THEY GOT COTTON BALLS!!"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 02:55 PM~17857277
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, BigMandoAZ
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 03:03 PM~17857356
> *:wave: WHAT UP OG! :biggrin: THANKS AND I WANNA SAY AGAIN THAT THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOL YOU ARE DOING THIS RAFFLE FOR THE HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS TO ME LIKE UR TRYIN TO INFLUENCE THE RAFFLE IN UR FAVOR GUY?? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 03:05 PM~17857379
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PINSTRIPE RAFFLE

Here is a list of people who have entered the raffle:


*AZ WAR CHIEF
MARINATE
DRAGON BALLZ
UNITY1963
DJ MIDNITE
BIG86BEN
AZMOBN06
NEW IMAGE SOLDIER
CHILDSPLAY 69
MANDOS69C/10
CADI4LIFE
DJSIRE
RO DANNY
KRAZ13
UNITY MIKE
KNIGHTOWL 480*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17857455
> *COMON MANDO PLZ CHECK UR PM'S AGAIN MAN :x: :x: :x: </span>[/i]*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 03:03 PM~17857356
> *:wave: WHAT UP OG! :biggrin: THANKS AND I WANNA SAY AGAIN THAT THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL THAT YOU ARE DOING THIS RAFFLE FOR THE HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Hi :biggrin: Hey I always have my homie in mind!! :biggrin: Good Luck


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 03:08 PM~17857419
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE UR TRYIN TO INFLUENCE THE RAFFLE IN UR FAVOR GUY?? :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17857455
> *COME ON HOMIES YOU CAN'T WIN IF YOU DON'T PM BIG MANDO :biggrin: TOMORROW IS THE DRAWING!!IT'S FREE  *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17857455
> *MANDOS69C/10</span>[/i]*
> CADI4LIFE
> DJSIRE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17857455
> *PINSTRIPE RAFFLE
> 
> Here is a list of people who have entered the raffle:
> ...



DAMN BIG BEN CRYING FOR IT AND HASN'T SIGNED UP :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 03:08 PM~17857419
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE UR TRYIN TO INFLUENCE THE RAFFLE IN UR FAVOR GUY?? :biggrin:
> *


:uh: I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT CARNAL!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 03:04 PM~17857365
> *who da hell are we talking about???
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


thought you were talking bout Luna? He works at petsmart in the fish department?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 03:27 PM~17857626
> *Hi  :biggrin: Hey I always have my homie in  mind!! :biggrin:  Good Luck
> *


 THANKS AGAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 03:33 PM~17857710
> *DAMN BIG BEN CRYING FOR IT AND HASN'T SIGNED UP  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 _I KNOW HUH!!!! _ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 03:35 PM~17857737
> *:uh: I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT CARNAL!  :biggrin:
> *


BURRITOS FROM RITOS AND BRIBERY WILL GET YOU NOWWHERE!

WILL IT O.G.,,,,CUZ IF IT DOES.....THEN I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU NEED!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 03:44 PM~17857859
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BURRITOS FROM RITOS AND BRIBERY WILL GET YOU NOWWHERE!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DANM I JUST LOST WEIGHT DON'T WANNA BLOW UP AGAIN :biggrin: BUT 1 RED CHILI BURRITO WILL DO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17856314
> *"WHEN I FLOAT MY HUNDERED WOODEN SPOKES ITS NO JOKE""
> LOLOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17857455
> *PINSTRIPE RAFFLE</span>
> 
> Here is a list of people who have entered the raffle:
> ...


i'm signed up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 03:33 PM~17857710
> *DAMN BIG BEN CRYING FOR IT AND HASN'T SIGNED UP  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin mando is discriminating!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 02:51 PM~17857955
> *i'm signed up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ya you are!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 03:51 PM~17857955
> *i'm signed up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 03:51 PM~17857955
> *i'm signed up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK BEN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

plus i wasnt crying for it!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


































ok ok i probably got teary eyed!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 03:54 PM~17857998
> *plus i wasnt crying for it!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ok ok i probably got teary eyed!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

3600 pages!!!!!!!

*Ben'sCustomWheels 5947 *
Knightstalker 4912 
MANDOS69C/10 2962 
INSIDIOUS 2822 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
TROUBLE 2219 
azmobn06 2101 
Art Buck 1934 
BigMandoAZ 1872 
JEN IN PHX 1869 
locdownmexikan 1820 
357IN602 1777 
OGPLAYER 1736 
big ray 1524 
unity_mike 1188 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Lunas64 1046 
ART LOKS 1046 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016 
Lowrider Style CC 1002 
MARINATE 909 
PHX CUSTOM TEES 827 
DeeLoc 773 
smiley_62 765 
lil ese 764 
DIRTY SOUTH 648 
New-Image-soldier 647 
LADY C 629 
regal85 628 
YOUNG ROGUE 584 
gzking 551 
remione1 459 
Cadi4life 448 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 445 
ARIZA70 439 
Justin-Az 398 
compita 396 
PHXROJOE 382 
l/t1 359 
73 Riviera 357 
BIG CHANO 335 
caddy_teXxx 323 
ISPRAYPPG 320 
blazed out 314 
TRU CRUIZERS 288 
GLENDALE GRL 285 
I. K. Rico 266 
PURO CERVANTES 265 
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 262 
RedDog 261 
cadillac jay 249 
Twiins 239 
azroller 197 
Riderz-4-Life 195 
87CADDY 192 
PHXKSTM 191 
MISS *V* 183 
djsire 178 
beanerman 176 
ROLL'N 169 
SPIRITRUNNER74 169 
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167 
D.J. Midnite 163 
cutlass.hopper 157 
unity1963 156 
smiley602 155 
mxcn_roc 150 
sixninebuicks 145 
HATERADE 142 
94sikdeville602 138 
4DA 8O5 137 
purecandy az 134 
Candy Blue 64 133 
Icemanrandy 133 
hoppers602 133 
UNTOUCHABLE1 130 
ForeverMobinChevys 124 
toons 121 
CHUCKS66 120 
MonteLoko87 114 
LUXURY 114 
gibby64 112 
refined93 110 
Teamblowme602 109 
BIG NICK 109 
kraz13 108 
robs68 106 
j_mann 105


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:34 AM~17854607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:57 PM~17858038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *YOU MOFOS ARE FUNNY!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 03:54 PM~17857997
> *GOOD LUCK BEN!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> 3600 pages!!!!!!!
> 
> *MANDOS69C/10 2962 *
> INSIDIOUS 2822
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ,Jun 22 2010, 03:57 PM~17858038]








[/quote]
wtf ???????PAC MAN FEVER???


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 03:10 PM~17857455
> *PINSTRIPE RAFFLE
> 
> Here is a list of people who have entered the raffle:
> ...





how do i sign up??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 02:10 PM~17857455
> *PINSTRIPE RAFFLE
> 
> Here is a list of people who have entered the raffle:
> ...


Art Buck Bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't forget Art Buck!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 03:52 PM~17857976
> *fuckin mando is discriminating!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: BigMandoAZ TRYING TO KEEP THE BROWN MAN DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jun 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17858128
> *how  do i sign up??
> *



PM BIG MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17858130
> *Art Buck Bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't forget Art Buck!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17858130
> *Art Buck Bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't forget Art Buck!
> *



YOU HAVE TO PM BIG MANDO :biggrin: GOOD LUCK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 04:05 PM~17858156
> *:angry: BigMandoAZ TRYING TO KEEP THE BROWN MAN DOWN!!! :biggrin:
> *



WTF are you talking bout!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES TO SIGN UP FOR PINSTRIPING YOU NEED TO PM BIGMANDOAZ THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17858130
> *Art BuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUck Bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't forget Art BuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUck!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU CRAZY ART BUCK! WHATS UP MY BRUDDA!
GOOD LUCK!
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER, DRAGON BALL-Z, Art Buck




WHERE ALL THE PARTY PEOPLE AT!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 04:05 PM~17858156
> *:angry: BigMandoAZ TRYING TO KEEP THE BROWN MAN DOWN!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 04:08 PM~17858222
> *WTF are you talking bout!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY DID I SEE ON THE FORUMS PAGE THAT A COUPLE A OTHER THREADS HAVE PUT O.G. IN FRONT OF THE THREAD???
ARE THEY JOCKIN!???

THERES ONLY 1 O.G.
AND ONLY 1 O.G.AZ-SIDE RIGHT???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:14 PM~17858303
> *HEY DID I SEE ON THE FORUMS PAGE THAT A COUPLE A OTHER THREADS HAVE PUT O.G. IN FRONT OF THE THREAD???
> ARE THEY JOCKIN!???
> 
> ...


NO THERE IS ONLY 1 OG ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 04:15 PM~17858318
> *NO THERE IS ONLY 1 OG ME!!! :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT SO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:11 PM~17858257
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER, DRAGON BALL-Z, Art Buck
> WHERE ALL THE PARTY PEOPLE AT!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:14 PM~17858303
> *HEY DID I SEE ON THE FORUMS PAGE THAT A COUPLE A OTHER THREADS HAVE PUT O.G. IN FRONT OF THE THREAD???
> ARE THEY JOCKIN!???
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:16 PM~17858332
> *I THOUGHT SO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 04:18 PM~17858362
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


U CRAZY OG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:20 PM~17858395
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> U CRAZY OG!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ALWAYS :biggrin: THAT'S HOW I KEEP MY SPIRIT UP DURING THE DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 04:21 PM~17858417
> *ALWAYS  :biggrin:  THAT'S HOW I KEEP MY SPIRIT UP DURING THE DAY... :biggrin:
> *


THEY DONT CALL ME LOKS :loco: FOR NOTHIN! :biggrin: 


DID YOU SEE THE CAMPING PICS OG??
:wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER,Jun 22 2010, 04:09 PM~17858225]*OK HOMIES TO SIGN UP FOR PINSTRIPING YOU NEED TO PM BIGMANDOAZ THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!*








[/quote]








RED CHILI ENCHILADA STYLE O.G.!!!

RAFFLE OVER!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
I WIN #2223LOKS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Justin-Az,Jun 22 2010, 04:36 PM~17858558]








[/quote]
*THATS NOT YOU IS IT JUSTIN???*

CUZ THAT AINT AZ-JUSTIN!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> Justin-Az,Jun 22 2010, 04:36 PM~17858558]


*THATS NOT YOU IS IT JUSTIN???*

CUZ THAT AINT AZ-JUSTIN!!
[/quote]


No it surely not my car. I just thought it look dope sitting on the 14s so wanted to post it up. I got picture from James over on Pontiac thread, no clue who it belongs to but the stance and wheels are sick. That stance, those wheels, some body mods, old school paint , pin striping and a diamond tuck interior and would be even sicker.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> OGPLAYER,Jun 22 2010, 04:09 PM~17858225]*OK HOMIES TO SIGN UP FOR PINSTRIPING YOU NEED TO PM BIGMANDOAZ THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!*











RED CHILI ENCHILADA STYLE O.G.!!!

RAFFLE OVER!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
I WIN #2223LOKS
[/quote]


yup you win!!! :biggrin: That looks good!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:23 PM~17858444
> *:wow:  :wow:
> THEY DONT CALL ME LOKS :loco: FOR NOTHIN! :biggrin:
> DID YOU SEE THE CAMPING PICS OG??
> ...



I seen the first 45 you put up I haven't seen the other 300  you put up :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES TO SIGN UP FOR PINSTRIPING YOU NEED TO PM BIGMANDOAZ THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 04:43 PM~17858629
> *I seen the first 45 you put up I haven't seen the other 300   you put up :biggrin:
> *


ITS LIKE 600 TOTAL!!! :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Black86Cutty, El Azteca 85 Buick


WHATS UP CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL PARTY PEOPLE THE DOG IS BELLY UP IM OUTEE!!! 
TO DA SHOP JEEVES!!!!!!


LATER AZ-SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 22 2010, 04:55 PM~17858772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TALK TO YOU LATERZZZZZZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jun 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17858128
> *
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17858130
> *Art Buck Bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't forget Art Buck!
> *


yea homie....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 








HAPPY FATHERS DAY ! !








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST A FEW KNIGHTS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP MANDO! WERE YOU GETTING OFF EARLIER? I WAS GOING BACK TO LUNCH! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP NETO?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS GOOD OG?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 22 2010, 06:02 PM~17859333
> *WHATS UP NETO?
> *


x1963 rag


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 06:07 PM~17859388
> *x1963 rag
> *


x1966 RAG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 22 2010, 06:04 PM~17859352
> *WHATS GOOD OG?
> *



I'm good homie how you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT'S UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 22 2010, 08:05 PM~17860628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Identity Family will be rolling thru!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 22 2010, 06:01 PM~17859329
> *WHATS UP MANDO! WERE YOU GETTING OFF EARLIER? I WAS GOING BACK TO LUNCH! :biggrin:
> *



You didnt say no ****!!!!! lol Yeah homie I was on my way home! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 05:12 PM~17858949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:28 PM~17860941
> *Identity Family will be rolling thru!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 22 2010, 05:07 PM~17859388
> *x1963 rag biscayne
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17861448
> *
> *


There u go again messin wit benito. Ur never gonna learn ha mr luna.
=).
What up OG AZ-SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 08:14 PM~17861649
> *There u go again messin wit benito. Ur never gonna learn ha mr luna.
> =).
> What up OG AZ-SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He dont scare me ...... cuz he cant catch me!!! You see his rendition of my biscayne Bro?? and I mess with him?? You got it twisted Bro!! that foo is all over my ass daily!!! Crazy Mo FO he is!!!!  BTW No ****!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 08:37 PM~17862029
> *He dont scare me ...... cuz he cant catch me!!! You see his rendition of my biscayne Bro?? and I mess with him?? You got it twisted Bro!! that foo is all over my ass daily!!! Crazy Mo FO he is!!!!  BTW No ****!!
> *



queer! :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :dunno: :around: :rofl: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Arthur... Lowrider of The Year!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 08:42 PM~17862104
> *Sup Arthur... Lowrider of The Year!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much P.R. Prospect! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 08:40 PM~17862070
> *queer! :wow:
> *


DAMN.... A HOMEY CANT POST SHIT UP IN HERE AND YOU GUYS THINK ITS ****!!! LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin: hOW YOU BEEN ART!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 08:43 PM~17862123
> *DAMN.... A HOMEY CANT POST SHIT UP IN HERE AND YOU GUYS THINK ITS ****!!! LOL.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hOW YOU BEEN ART!
> *


I've been good Homie! How about you?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 08:43 PM~17862121
> *Not much P.R. Prospect! :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT.... NOW U STARTING MORE RUMORS!!!! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 08:44 PM~17862132
> *I've been good Homie!  How about you?
> *


ALL IS GOOD. GOING CAMPING THIS WEEKEND!!!! THUR THRU SUN!!!!
UP NORTH TO OAK CREEK!! YA MEXICANS CAMP!!! FISH TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 08:45 PM~17862147
> *ALL IS GOOD. GOING CAMPING THIS WEEKEND!!!! THUR THRU SUN!!!!
> UP NORTH TO OAK CREEK!! YA MEXICANS CAMP!!! FISH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


That sounds like a good time....I'm gonna take my kids camping sometime this summer after baseball is over.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17862147
> *ALL IS GOOD. GOING CAMPING THIS WEEKEND!!!! THUR THRU SUN!!!!
> UP NORTH TO OAK CREEK!! YA MEXICANS CAMP!!! FISH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *



 I miss going fishing gonna try to go up north soon too :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 22 2010, 09:26 PM~17861827
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 09:37 PM~17862029
> *He dont scare me ...... cuz he cant catch me!!! You see his rendition of my biscayne Bro?? and I mess with him?? You got it twisted Bro!! that foo is all over my ass daily!!! Crazy Mo FO he is!!!!  BTW No ****!!
> *


:scrutinize: WELL THIS PIC I HAVE OF YOU SAYS DIFFERENT TATA LUNA!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 09:40 PM~17862070
> *queer! :wow:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 YOU TELL'EM MR. BUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 09:52 PM~17862214
> *:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17862373
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HERE AT THE HOUSE WATCHING THE SIMPSONS! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 22 2010, 09:26 PM~17861827
> *
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_64 Joe Phx Az Chapter doing it BIG!!!!!!_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES DEADLINE FOR RAFFLE IS TODAY AT 5PM..IF YOU WANT TO ENTER PM BIGMANDOAZ LAST CHANCE THIS IS IT HOMIES GOOD LUCK :biggrin: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17862147
> *ALL IS GOOD. GOING CAMPING THIS WEEKEND!!!! THUR THRU SUN!!!!
> UP NORTH TO OAK CREEK!! YA MEXICANS CAMP!!! FISH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *



aint that shit on fire right now ????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jun 22 2010, 06:48 PM~17859763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:55 AM~17863818
> *aint that shit on fire right now ????
> *


TAKE SOME WATER :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 22 2010, 11:48 PM~17863245
> *64 Joe Phx Az Chapter doing it BIG!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 02:55 AM~17863818
> *aint that shit on fire right now ????
> *


Not where we are going! Your ass was supposed to go to, but you punked out!!! :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17862373
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Compita


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 02:12 AM~17863675
> *OK HOMIES DEADLINE FOR RAFFLE IS TODAY AT 5PM..IF YOU WANT TO ENTER PM BIGMANDOAZ LAST CHANCE THIS IS IT HOMIES GOOD LUCK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 22 2010, 09:49 PM~17862180
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17859968
> *WHAT'S UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 23 2010, 05:19 AM~17864169
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


'Sup Bro! how u been these days?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 06:30 AM~17864206
> *'Sup Bro! how u been these days?
> *


  doing good Al just workin trying to get things done :biggrin: 

how u been?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 22 2010, 05:12 PM~17858949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you had a donkey i wuld say charge him,,,,but since its UR ASS HE"S ON DAILY?? id say give him a $ break on a monthly pass!


> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 22 2010, 09:40 PM~17862070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the way you word it,,,,if you woulda said "all on my nuts". but u said he was on an excursion and u were hiz burro!


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17862147
> *ALL IS GOOD. GOING CAMPING THIS WEEKEND!!!! THUR THRU SUN!!!!
> UP NORTH TO OAK CREEK!! YA MEXICANS CAMP!!! FISH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE THE BRADY BUNCH CAMPING,,,,, PUT THE BEANS IN THE FLASHLIGHT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 22 2010, 09:46 PM~17862164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*POST THAT SHIT MANDO! :0 *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 23 2010, 03:55 AM~17863818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK BRUH!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD MOOOOOOORNING OG AZ-SIDE!!!!
<img src=\'http://zamparini.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/good-morning-vietnam-03.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 07:32 AM~17864858
> *sweet pics mando!! :yes:
> 
> waaaaaaaaaasssssssuupppp!!!! :nicoderm:
> ...


ART LOKS.........KING OF COMEBACKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 AM~17864870
> *THEN HE WONDERS WHY UR NOT GOIN,,,DUH!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> OLE PEEBODY HIMSELF!! :wow:
> ...


OLE DEVO LODY GOT MORE HEAD THAN HE GOT BODY! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 10:28 AM~17865627
> *ART LOKS.........KING OF COMEBACKS!!!  :biggrin:
> *



TO MANY CUPS OF COFFE THIS MORNIN FOR ME BOSS!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

4dcG-CszwCE&feature

Is that "UNITY" I see in the video??????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

TECHNIQUES up in this BITCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 23 2010, 06:17 AM~17864152
> *:wave: Compita
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES DEADLINE FOR RAFFLE IS TODAY ..IF YOU WANT TO ENTER PM BIGMANDOAZ LAST CHANCE THIS IS IT HOMIES GOOD LUCK :biggrin: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 06:16 AM~17864148
> *Not where we are going! YOUR ASS
> was supposed to go to, but you punked out!!! :uh:
> *


:uh: THERE YOU GO AGAIN LUNA TALKIN THAT "BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN" SHIT!!!! :wow: :barf: YOU AINT BEEN THE SAME SINCE YOU WATCHED THAT "MOVIE"!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MANDOS69C/10


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 06:07 AM~17864120
> *IM GOOD. JUST YELLING AT THESE BAD ASS KIDS TO CLEAN!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 AM~17864868
> *TAKE ME OUT TO THE BALL GAME.... :biggrin:
> 
> REAL SOON!! :x:
> ...


:biggrin: 'SUP ART LOKS! :wave: I WILL POST THE PIC WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 12:06 PM~17866514
> *:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 11:03 AM~17866487
> *:uh: THERE YOU GO AGAIN LUNA TALKIN THAT "BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN" SHIT!!!! :wow: :barf: YOU AINT BEEN THE SAME SINCE YOU WATCHED THAT "MOVIE"!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: mando U crazy!!! I got a copy of it too!! Gonna watch it again!! :biggrin: No ****!!! jajajaja


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 11:10 AM~17866532
> *:biggrin: 'SUP ART LOKS! :wave: I WILL POST THE PIC WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT!!!
> *


Too Late, its old news, jus delete it Bro!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17866786
> *Too Late, its old news, jus delete it Bro!!!
> *


ITS THAT ONE ON THE SEXY PICS GONE WRONG THREAD HUH!  

I KNEW IT WAS!!! :rofl: 

THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 12:02 PM~17866856
> *ITS THAT ONE ON THE SEXY PICS GONE WRONG THREAD HUH!
> 
> I KNEW IT WAS!!! :rofl:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
" WELCOME MARKIE & ANGELA ! ! ! "

NEW MEMBERS OF THEE KNIGHTS IMAGE CAR CLUB  


























:biggrin: WELCOME TO THEE FAMILY !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17866780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: mando U crazy!!! I got a copy of it too!! Gonna watch it again!! :biggrin: No ****!!! jajajaja
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: *SI MUY MUY MUY ****!!!!! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17866786
> *Too Late, its old news, jus delete it Bro!!!
> *


:no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 23 2010, 12:10 PM~17866911
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> "  WELCOME  MARKIE  &  ANGELA  ! ! ! "
> 
> ...


Congrats on the New Members!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 12:06 PM~17866506
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MANDOS69C/10
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO OG! :wave: I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS ALL MORNING :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 12:40 PM~17866709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17866911
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> "  WELCOME  MARKIE  &  ANGELA  ! ! ! "
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:14 PM~17861649
> *There u go again messin wit benito. Ur never gonna learn ha mr luna.
> =).
> What up OG AZ-SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 22 2010, 09:37 PM~17862029
> *He dont scare me ...... cuz he cant catch me!!! You see his rendition of my biscayne Bro?? and I mess with him?? You got it twisted Bro!! that foo is all over my ass daily !!! Crazy Mo FO he is!!!!  BTW No ****!!
> *


what you talkig about willis?????????? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 22 2010, 09:40 PM~17862070
> *queer! :wow:
> *


i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 22 2010, 09:56 PM~17862254
> *:scrutinize: WELL THIS PIC I HAVE OF YOU SAYS DIFFERENT TATA LUNA!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


post that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 06:16 AM~17864148
> *Not where we are going! Your ass was supposed to go to, but you punked out!!! :uh:
> *


shit i wouldn't go either if i found out that they call you a "queer monster" in the woods!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2010, 02:05 PM~17867403
> *post that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art, What crackin? :wave: 

Heres some music.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QWfbGGZE07M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QWfbGGZE07M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5gk8pbd_DNM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5gk8pbd_DNM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kG_qcud1ShM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kG_qcud1ShM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7x60uLIfHJk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7x60uLIfHJk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 23 2010, 02:46 PM~17867813
> *Art, What crackin?  :wave:
> 
> Heres some music.
> ...





DID YOU EVER GET THE DOWNLOADER,,,,I GOT ALL THEM ALREADY!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 02:59 PM~17867951
> *DID YOU EVER GET THE DOWNLOADER,,,,I GOT ALL THEM ALREADY!!!!
> *


Art, I still aint figured out how to do it without getting the video as well as the songs. I just been using frostwire to download the songs then moving them to itunes and adding the cover art. Ifigured you had those songs though for sure, I remember you even got celly cell how much more dre and snoop. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 23 2010, 03:00 PM~17867961
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QVO HOMIE,,,,, HOWS DA DAY TREATEN YA??????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

homie just posted this in offtopic!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gE-5Q_xyiwo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gE-5Q_xyiwo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*ALMOST TIME TO LOCK DOWN THE ENTRIES! *

*
AZ WAR CHIEF

MARINATE

DRAGON BALLZ

UNITY1963

DJ MIDNITE

BIG86BEN

AZMOBN06

NEW IMAGE SOLDIER

CHILDSPLAY 69

MANDOS69C/10

CADI4LIFE

DJSIRE

RO DANNY

KRAZ13

UNITY MIKE

KNIGHTOWL 480

ARTLOKS

LOWRIDER STYLE CC

KNIGHTSTALKER

BEN CUSTOM WHEELS

64SUB

ART BUCK

UCE GIGGLES

REGAL 85

BIG RICH SPIRIT

CHUCKS 66

SOUTHSIDE D

BIGGATO779

SMILEY602

COMPITA

LOCDOWNMEXIKAN

BACKYARDAZ

#1STUNNA

SPIRITRUNNER74*

*
COUPLE MORE HOURS LEFT!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17868034
> *homie just posted this in offtopic!!!
> 
> 
> ...



How it got upside down like that? I meen was it hit or what.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 23 2010, 03:05 PM~17868013
> *Art, I still aint figured out how to do it without getting the video as well as the songs. I just been using frostwire to download the songs then moving them to itunes and adding the cover art.  Ifigured you had those songs though for sure, I remember you even got celly cell how much more dre and snoop.  :biggrin:
> *



YOU GET THE VIDEO AS A FLV. AND CONVERT TO MP3 WITH DA DOWNLOADER....OR YOU GET SOME AS MP4 AND THEY WILL PLAY ON IPOD,,,,,YOU JUST FIND THE ONES THAT JUST HAVE SONG AND NO VIDEO AND ITS A SMALLER FILE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17868034
> *homie just posted this in offtopic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKED AT LEAST HES OK!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 03:23 PM~17868184
> *YOU GET THE VIDEO AS A FLV. AND CONVERT TO MP3 WITH DA DOWNLOADER....OR YOU GET SOME AS MP4 AND THEY WILL PLAY ON IPOD,,,,,YOU JUST FIND THE ONES THAT JUST HAVE SONG AND NO VIDEO AND ITS A SMALLER FILE! :biggrin:
> *


Art, You tried Frostwire? Its pretty good, I read about bit torrent but didnt figure it out so just using frostwire. Cool thing is on itunes if you just write the artist and album name right you can hit get artwork and get the cover art. Then run it through mps gain so all play at 1 level of sound. The mps gain software works very well and you aint gotta constantly adjusrt the vollume while you ride.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1 HOUR AND 27 MINUTES LEFT TO LOCK DOWN YOUR TICKET FOR THE PIN STRIP RAFFLE!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 12:40 PM~17866709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 02:13 PM~17868087
> *ALMOST TIME TO LOCK DOWN THE ENTRIES!
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see lots of homies in the mix!!! Thanks everyone for participating and thanks to OGPlayer for donating this to some one on the OG Az Side :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 23 2010, 03:29 PM~17868239
> *Art, You tried Frostwire? Its pretty good, I read about bit torrent but didnt figure it out so just using frostwire.  Cool thing is on itunes if you just write the artist and album name right you can hit get artwork and get the cover art. Then run it through mps gain so all play at 1 level of sound. The mps gain software works very well and you aint gotta constantly adjusrt the vollume while you ride.
> *


BUT I DONT DO IPOD. I JUST BURN MP3 AND CD'S AND WHEN IM AROUND SOMEBODY THAT LIKES IT,, I JUST KICK IT DOWN AND MAKE NEW ONES,.... BUT ILL CHECK OUT THAT FROST WIRE.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

*72 SPOKE CROSS LACE* $575 A SET 602 434 6530


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:35 PM~17868280
> *1 HOUR AND 27 MINUTES LEFT TO LOCK DOWN YOUR TICKET FOR THE PIN STRIP RAFFLE!
> *


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY!!! 
IF I WIN IM GOIN TO DA LIQUOR STORE!!!(DISNEYLAND)


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


those are clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 02:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASS! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jun 23 2010, 11:35 AM~17866228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS MY PERSONAL FAVORITE
InPoPRfqNWM <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9lPCo-a1_Js&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9lPCo-a1_Js&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 12:06 PM~17866514
> *:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOLMES


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17868699
> *BAD ASS! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP CHUCK?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA GATO?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP ART WHERES THE BEERS AT?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 03:29 PM~17868742
> *WHATS UP CHUCK?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 04:30 PM~17868750
> *QUE ONDA GATO?
> *


Qvo mike :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jun 23 2010, 04:32 PM~17868776
> *Qvo mike  :cheesy:
> *


ARE YOU IN THE DRAWING?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 23 2010, 04:31 PM~17868760
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS HOT THAN A MOTHA' TODAY HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


Nuff said justin these are what u want. Strait out....u asked bout crager. And supremes........these are the shit.


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17868034
> *homie just posted this in offtopic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I would be crying if that was my car. DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 03:35 PM~17868796
> *ITS HOT THAN A MOTHA' TODAY HOMIE!
> *



yeah it is!TOO HOT :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 22 2010, 05:12 PM~17858949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhh look how purrrrrty! :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 23 2010, 04:44 PM~17868879
> *yeah it is!TOO HOT  :biggrin:
> *


whats good lucky?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 23 2010, 03:46 PM~17868899
> *whats good lucky?
> *



nothing much chillin at the house and you?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jun 23 2010, 04:49 PM~17868919
> *nothing much chillin at the house and you?
> *


counting the minutes to leave work :happysad:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

THE RAFFLE IS NOW CLOSED!!!!! SEE EVEYONE HERE TONIGHT WHEN I ANNOUNCE THE WINNER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Where all the party people at? 
Its time to get down james brown.
Cuz I'm. Just a squirrel tryin to swim on my back so I don't get my nuts wet. =)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 04:27 PM~17868722
> *THIS IS MY PERSONAL FAVORITE
> InPoPRfqNWM <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9lPCo-a1_Js&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9lPCo-a1_Js&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


lol mine too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 04:59 PM~17869016
> *THE RAFFLE IS NOW CLOSED!!!!! SEE EVEYONE HERE TONIGHT WHEN I ANNOUNCE THE WINNER
> *


 :banghead: hno: :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS THIS GOING DOWN MANDO SO I CAN GO PICK UP MY PRIZE?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:13 PM~17868087
> *ALMOST TIME TO LOCK DOWN THE ENTRIES!
> 
> BEN CUSTOM WHEELS</span></span>
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jun 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17866911
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> "  WELCOME  MARKIE  &  ANGELA  ! ! ! "
> 
> ...


nice homie :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 22 2010, 11:48 PM~17863245
> *64 Joe Phx Az Chapter doing it BIG!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: thanks hector for postin my rides


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 23 2010, 03:43 PM~17868343
> *:wow:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


Hey bro is ur caddy white wit a gold bottom.?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro those are bad ass!!!! I want crossed laced spokes now!!!!.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 06:53 PM~17870067
> *Hey bro is ur caddy white wit a gold bottom.?
> *


Na bro it's pearl white with all chrome, with some 13s...blue top.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 23 2010, 06:56 PM~17870089
> *Na bro it's pearl white with all chrome, with some 13s...blue top.
> *


Oh my bad I thought I seen u. Well who got the other one!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 23 2010, 07:09 PM~17870223
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ALMOST TIME TO FIND OUT WHO WON THE RAFFLE hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:15 PM~17870275
> *ALMOST TIME TO FIND OUT WHO WON THE RAFFLE  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :x:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:15 PM~17870275
> *ALMOST TIME TO FIND OUT WHO WON THE RAFFLE  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


THE SUSPENCE IN MAKING ME THRIRSTY! IM GOING TO BE DRUNK BY THE TIME YOU DO THE RAFFLE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

28 MINUTES TO GO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 07:23 PM~17870367
> *THE SUSPENCE IN MAKING ME THRIRSTY! IM GOING TO BE DRUNK BY THE TIME YOU DO THE RAFFLE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:32 PM~17870458
> *28 MINUTES TO GO
> *


 :drama: :drama: :x: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

15 MINUTES TILL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED!!!!! 8PM


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:45 PM~17870580
> *15 MINUTES TILL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED!!!!! 8PM
> *


hno: hno: hno: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17870580
> *15 MINUTES TILL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED!!!!! 8PM
> *


 hno: hno: :run: :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, DRAGON BALL-Z, knightowl480, BIGGATO799, MANDOS69C/10, unity1963, ART LOKS




*WAITING* hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

10 MINUTES TIL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17870646
> *10 MINUTES TIL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED
> *


who is picking the names?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why am I here I cant win it anyways!!! WTF!!! :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 23 2010, 06:51 PM~17870658
> *who is picking the names?
> *


Be patient mando has a plan........ :naughty: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:49 PM~17870637
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, DRAGON BALL-Z, knightowl480, BIGGATO799, MANDOS69C/10, unity1963, ART LOKS
> WAITING  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:52 PM~17870670
> *Be patient mando has a plan........ :naughty:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


its RIGGED LOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 06:23 PM~17870367
> *THE SUSPENCE IN MAKING ME THRIRSTY! IM GOING TO BE DRUNK BY THE TIME YOU DO THE RAFFLE! :biggrin:
> *


You shoulda came over and we coulda made this a party!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 23 2010, 06:53 PM~17870686
> *its RIGGED LOL
> *


LOL, we know who isnt gonna win it!!! :wow: :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 04:28 PM~17868735
> *WHATS UP HOLMES
> *


:wow: :wow: I SAW YOUR MONTE LUXURY SPORT ON CRAIGSLIST AGAIN!!! DUDE WANTS $8000.00 OR TRADE FOR SUMTIN 2000 OR NEWER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17868034
> *homie just posted this in offtopic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:54 PM~17870700
> *LOL, we know who isnt gonna win it!!! :wow:  :0
> *


LOL HAHAHAHA


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17870658
> *who is picking the names?
> *


Just me....I wrote down the names and put them in a pot. mixed them up and pulled a name. *I know who won.* Have to wait til 8pm to announce the winner!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17870713
> *Just me....I wrote down the names and put them in a pot. mixed them up and pulled a name. I know who won. Have to wait til 8pm to announce the winner!
> *


COOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:55 PM~17870713
> *Just me....I wrote down the names and put them in a pot. mixed them up and pulled a name. I know who won. Have to wait til 8pm to announce the winner!
> *


Mando.....FINED!!!! cuz i dont know!!! :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*DAMN ALMOST MISSED IT TOOK MY MEDS AND FELL ASLEEP :angry: I JUST WANNA SAY GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ENTERED!! :biggrin: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:49 PM~17870637
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, DRAGON BALL-Z, knightowl480, BIGGATO799, MANDOS69C/10, unity1963, ART LOKS
> WAITING  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

5 MINUTES TIL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!


$150 PINSTRIPE JOB BY CHAVO DONATED BY OGPLAYER!!!!!!


WHO IS DRINKING??? I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CIAAOOOOO SUSPENSE KILLING ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 07:29 PM~17870422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had a few already too :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 07:54 PM~17870701
> *:wow: :wow: I SAW YOUR MONTE LUXURY SPORT ON CRAIGSLIST AGAIN!!! DUDE WANTS $8000.00 OR TRADE FOR SUMTIN 2000 OR NEWER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


im going to offer a 2000 pinto! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17870724
> *Mando.....FINED!!!! cuz i dont know!!! :angry:
> *



NAH YOUR LIKE A CHIC. YOU WOULD OF LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:45 PM~17870580
> *15 MINUTES TILL THE WINNER IS ANNOUNCED!!!!! 8PM
> *


Get it over with :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:55 PM~17870713
> *Just me....I wrote down the names and put them in a pot. mixed them up and pulled a name. I know who won. Have to wait til 8pm to announce the winner!
> *


SHIT OG SHOULD BE THE FIRST TO KNOW WHO WON!!! :angry:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WHO WON!!!????.......WHO WON?????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 06:57 PM~17870732
> *I had a few already too :biggrin:
> *


Bro, I had tickets to the Yankees game for you, I had to get rid of them. I called u but no answer!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17870660
> *Why am I here I cant win it anyways!!! WTF!!! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1 MINUTE TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17870738
> *NAH YOUR LIKE A CHIC. YOU WOULD OF LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG!!!!!!
> *


DAMN LIKE THAT MANDO A CHICK WOULD LET THE CAT OUT THE BAG HUH!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17870726
> *DAMN ALMOST MISSED IT TOOK MY MEDS AND FELL ASLEEP :angry: I JUST WANNA SAY GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ENTERED!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 THANKS AGAIN OG FOR BEING SOOOOOOOO GENEROUS WITH THIS PRIZE!!!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:58 PM~17870738
> *NAH YOUR LIKE A CHIC. YOU WOULD OF LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG!!!!!!
> *


FINED AGAIN!!!! DISREPSECT!!! Vegas Here I come!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

AND THE WINNER IS?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17870752
> *Bro, I had tickets to the Yankees game for you, I had to get rid of them. I called u but no answer!!!
> *


WWWHHHHAAAATTTTTT!!!!!!!!

I couldn't answer my phone, I was at a work related workshop :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????

SCROLL DOWN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 07:57 PM~17870732
> *I had a few already too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wino


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:00 PM~17870782
> *IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN
> ...


CONGRATS TO GIGGLESFROM UCE!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! GIGGLESFROM UCE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:00 PM~17870782
> *IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN
> ...


THAT WAS BADASS MANDO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:01 PM~17870796
> *:biggrin: wino
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*DAMN IT BEAT BY ANOTHER GIRL WHAT UP HOMIES!!!


NAW THANKS FOR ENTERING HOMIES MAYBE NEXT TIME OG PLAYER HAS PLANS FOR THE NEAR FUTURE !!! :biggrin: *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats Uce Giggles


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 09:03 PM~17870816
> *THAT WAS BADASS MANDO!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 GOOD JOB ASS ALWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

dam az side packed


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782
> *IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN
> ...


un tall boy!!!!!!!!! muy chingon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UCEGIGGLES YOU NEED TO CONTACT AL LUNA (LUNAS64) TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE!!!!</span>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:03 PM~17870808
> *CONGRATS TO GIGGLESFROM UCE!!!
> *


x1,000,000!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 07:05 PM~17870845
> *:biggrin:
> un tall boy!!!!!!!!! muy chingon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


REMEMBER MIKEY....BUD LITE.... THE OFFICIAL BEER OF IDENTITY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats giggles!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:05 PM~17870845
> *:biggrin:
> un tall boy!!!!!!!!! muy chingon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



12OZ AINT ENOUGH FOR A BIGBOY LIKE ME!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:06 PM~17870848
> *UCEGIGGLES YOU NEED TO CONTACT AL LUNA (LUNAS64) TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE!!!!</span>
> *


HERE I AM...... :sprint: 



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:01 PM~17870796
> *:biggrin: wino
> *


all the time :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: ART LOKS, BIGGATO799, unity_mike, OGPLAYER, azmobn06, MANDOS69C/10, MARIO_B, BigMandoAZ, regal85, Justin-Az, primer665, D.J. Midnite, bonneville77, SPIRITRUNNER74, BIGBOO475365


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:06 PM~17870850
> *REMEMBER MIKEY....BUD LITE.... THE OFFICIAL BEER OF IDENTITY!!! :biggrin:
> *


I MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU MEMBER DRINKABILITY!!!!!!!!! THE OFFICIAL BUD LIGHT CAR. UNOFFICAIALLY!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17870724
> *Mando.....FINED!!!! cuz i dont know!!! :angry:
> *


:uh: ALWAYS TRYIN TO BE IN THE KOOL AID AND DON'T KNOW THE FLAVOR!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


















:biggrin: J/K LUNA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:06 PM~17870850
> *REMEMBER MIKEY....BUD LITE.... THE OFFICIAL BEER OF IDENTITY!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:03 PM~17870808
> *CONGRATS TO GIGGLESFROM UCE!!!
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*THANK YOU MANDO FOR MAKING THE FLYER AND DOING THE VIDEO :biggrin: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:12 PM~17870912
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YEZZZZERRRRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:09 PM~17870889
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: ART LOKS, BIGGATO799, unity_mike, OGPLAYER, azmobn06, MANDOS69C/10, MARIO_B, BigMandoAZ, regal85, Justin-Az, primer665, D.J. Midnite, bonneville77, SPIRITRUNNER74, BIGBOO475365
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup OG


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:09 PM~17870889
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: ART LOKS, BIGGATO799, unity_mike, OGPLAYER, azmobn06, MANDOS69C/10, MARIO_B, BigMandoAZ, regal85, Justin-Az, primer665, D.J. Midnite, bonneville77, SPIRITRUNNER74, BIGBOO475365
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: OG PLAYER BRINGING EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17870939
> *THANK YOU MANDO FOR MAKING THE FLYER AND DOING THE VIDEO :biggrin:
> *



no problem you know me! lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17870942
> *Sup OG
> *


WHAT UP HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:12 PM~17870912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a couple for you :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17870944
> *:wave: :wave: OG PLAYER BRINGING EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S WHAT I DO HOMIE AND YEAH NO HOMOS INVOLVED ON THIS AZ SIDE!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17870941
> *YEZZZZERRRRRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 08:16 PM~17870962
> *Here's a couple for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Azmobn,

You must have gotten thirsty while giving him those 2 bottles as 1 is pretty much empty :biggrin: 

J.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 07:16 PM~17870962
> *Here's a couple for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tHATS HOW WE DO BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:15 PM~17870953
> *no problem you know me! lol
> *


YUP YOU ARE A VERY COOL HOMIE THANKS DON'T TELL BIG BEN YOUS MY BEST HOMIE :biggrin: 























CAUSE HE WILL CRY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782
> *IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN
> ...


THAT INTRO IS SICK FOOL!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:03 PM~17870816
> *THAT WAS BADASS MANDO!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thank You! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 08:16 PM~17870962
> *Here's a couple for you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :worship:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 07:18 PM~17870989
> *YUP YOU ARE A VERY COOL HOMIE THANKS DON'T TELL BIG BEN YOUS MY BEST HOMIE :biggrin:
> CAUSE HE WILL CRY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaat?? OH HELL NAW!! :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17870990
> *THAT INTRO IS SICK FOOL!
> *



the fridge part???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17870989
> *YUP YOU ARE A VERY COOL HOMIE THANKS DON'T TELL BIG BEN YOUS MY BEST HOMIE :biggrin:
> CAUSE HE WILL CRY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BENS A CRY BABY!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17871002
> *whaaaaaaaaaat?? OH HELL NAW!! :wow:
> *


WAIT A MINUTE.....HE'S MY BOY.... ITS ALL GOOD!!! 
























NO **** BITCHES!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:20 PM~17871011
> *the fridge part???
> *


YA, THAT WAS TITE!!! CAMERA GOT COLD HUH??
:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17870983
> *Azmobn,
> 
> You must have gotten thirsty while giving him those 2 bottles as 1 is pretty much empty  :biggrin:
> ...


Stocked up at Wal-Mart :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17871011
> *the fridge part???
> *


YEAH! YOUR BAD ASS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:19 PM~17871002
> *whaaaaaaaaaat?? OH HELL NAW!! :wow:
> *



NAW LUNA WE OG HOMIES WE GO WAY BACK WE WERE CRUSING WHEN THES FOOL WERE IN DIAPERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17871031
> *YA, THAT WAS TITE!!! CAMERA GOT COLD HUH??
> :0
> *


kinda! :biggrin: not as cold as the beers!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17871035
> *Stocked up at Wal-Mart :biggrin:
> *


BEER RUN


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17871011
> *the fridge part???
> *


Yup!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:16 PM~17870970
> *THAT'S WHAT I DO HOMIE AND YEAH NO HOMOS INVOLVED ON THIS AZ SIDE!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17871038
> *YEAH! YOUR BAD ASS!
> *



thanks homie! Just having fun with it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 07:21 PM~17871038
> *YEAH! YOUR BAD ASS!
> *


NO HOMOOOOOOOOOOO HELLO MIKEY!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17871038
> *YEAH! YOUR BAD ASS!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:22 PM~17871040
> *NAW LUNA WE OG HOMIES WE GO WAY BACK WE WERE CRUSING WHEN THES FOOL WERE IN DIAPERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOW LUNA IS IN DIAPERS! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 07:22 PM~17871040
> *NAW LUNA WE OG HOMIES WE GO WAY BACK WE WERE CRUSING WHEN THES FOOL WERE IN DIAPERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: FO SHO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:23 PM~17871066
> *NO HOMOOOOOOOOOOO HELLO MIKEY!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH NO ****


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:23 PM~17871078
> *NOW LUNA IS IN DIAPERS! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



going back to diapers :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 07:23 PM~17871078
> *NOW LUNA IS IN DIAPERS! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH SHIIIIIT!!! THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!!LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17871038
> *YEAH! YOUR BAD ASS!
> *


mikey-----> "Mando! Mando! Your my hero!"






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17871016
> *WAIT A MINUTE.....HE'S MY BOY.... ITS ALL GOOD!!!
> NO **** BITCHES!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: WHY ARE YOU ANSWERING YOURSELF LUNA??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 07:28 PM~17871125
> *:scrutinize: WHY ARE YOU ANSWERING YOURSELF LUNA??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


CUZ I CAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 08:26 PM~17871102
> *mikey-----> "Mando! Mando! Your my hero!"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RA RA RA


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 08:26 PM~17871102
> *mikey-----> "Mando! Mando! Your my hero!"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17871144
> *CUZ I CAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


TELL HIM AL " RAISE YOUR HAND FOOL"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 07:28 PM~17871125
> *:scrutinize: WHY ARE YOU ANSWERING YOURSELF LUNA??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


DONT HATE MANDO, JUS CUZ U DIDNT WIN!!! MY SHIT IS ALL PINSTRIPED!! SILVER LEAFED...... BADOW!!
:biggrin: 
















J/K HOMEY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GIGGLES IS HERE!!!!!!!


CONGRATS!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17871150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UCE GIGGLES WINNER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:30 PM~17871162
> *DONT HATE MANDO, JUS CUZ U DIDNT WIN!!! MY SHIT IS ALL PINSTRIPED!! SILVER LEAFED...... BADOW!!
> :biggrin:
> J/K HOMEY
> *


MY SHIT=4 DOOR BISCAYN


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:31 PM~17871166
> *GIGGLES IS HERE!!!!!!!
> CONGRATS!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats giggles!!!....


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:06 PM~17870848
> *UCEGIGGLES YOU NEED TO CONTACT AL LUNA (LUNAS64) TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE!!!!</span>
> *


Luna, Cancel the camping trip you giving me my PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha sucks to be a dude cause you get beat by all us LADIES!!! WOOT WOOT!
Thanks guys and special thanks to OG PLayer! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17871206
> *Luna, Cancel the camping trip you giving me my PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha sucks to be a dude cause you get beat by all us LADIES!!! WOOT WOOT!
> Thanks guys and special thanks to OG PLayer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*CONGRATS GIRL!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17871206
> *Luna, Cancel the camping trip you giving me my PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha sucks to be a dude cause you get beat by all us LADIES!!! WOOT WOOT!
> Thanks guys and special thanks to OG PLayer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL Congrats again homegirl! *LUNA YOUR TRIP IS CANCELED!!!!!!*


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782
> *IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN
> ...


Mando that was the funniest $hit I have seen in forever. I was cracking up watching it. You crazy mo fo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:33 PM~17871193
> *MY SHIT=4 DOOR BISCAYNE NIKKA
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17871221
> *CONGRATS GIRL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, now I can get more stripping done so Mando has further to catch up to me....hee hee Heart your face Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17871226
> *Mando that was the funniest $hit I have seen in forever. I was cracking up watching it. You crazy mo fo!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I HAD TO HAVE FUN WITH IT! I WENT AND BOUGHT THE BEER JUST TO RECORD IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17871206
> *Luna, Cancel the camping trip you giving me my PRIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha sucks to be a dude cause you get beat by all us LADIES!!! WOOT WOOT!
> Thanks guys and special thanks to OG PLayer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam, scared the shit out of Luna straight off this page :0


Nevermind, didn't see yoou down there :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:31 PM~17871166
> *GIGGLES IS HERE!!!!!!!
> CONGRATS!
> *


Thanks!! x all yo peps! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17871224
> *LOL Congrats again homegirl! LUNA YOUR TRIP IS CANCELED!!!!!!
> *


DAMN! THEIR GOES THE EXTRA BUD LIGHTS!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:35 PM~17871224
> *LOL Congrats again homegirl! LUNA YOUR TRIP IS CANCELED!!!!!!
> *



LUNA HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:38 PM~17871258
> *LUNA HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Get yo arse back in the building! Cause I want my shiznit....ha ha ha! Nah its cool. Whenever I see you next man, its all cool.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 07:36 PM~17871235
> *Thanks, now I can get more stripping done so Mando has further to catch up to me....hee hee Heart your face Mando!  :biggrin:
> *


SEE MANDO... I TOLD U TO TAKE HER NAME OUT OF THE BLENDER HOLDER!!!! LOL!! :biggrin: 
BUT NOOOOOO U WERE LIKE.... SHIIIIIT, NO WOMAN IS GONNA WIN!!! YA RIGHT!!! :wow: 













J//K

I WILL LET CHAVO KNOW YOU ARE THE WINNER AND WHEN U ARE READY LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17871144
> * CUZ I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OLD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



 FIXED!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17871228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!




























J/K IM OUT 2! PEACE IN THE MIDDLE EAST!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 07:39 PM~17871276
> *Get yo arse back in the building! Cause I want my shiznit....ha ha ha! Nah its cool. Whenever I see you next man, its all cool.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD SISTER.... LET ME KNOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17871297
> * FIXED!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17871295
> *SEE MANDO... I TOLD U TO TAKE HER NAME OUT OF THE BLENDER HOLDER!!!! LOL!! :biggrin:
> BUT NOOOOOO U WERE LIKE.... SHIIIIIT, NO WOMAN IS GONNA WIN!!! YA RIGHT!!! :wow:
> J//K
> ...



Was I the only woman in there?!?! If so its cause I am the $HIT, that's why I won....Gotta stop all over you's men at the shows and now I am gonna do it here. HA HA HA 


J/K


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17871320
> *Was I the only woman in there?!?! If so its cause I am the $HIT, that's why I won....Gotta stop all over you's men at the shows and now I am gonna do it here. HA HA HA
> J/K
> *


You were the only woman. Luna tried to enter i told him he couldnt!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:44 PM~17871348
> *You were the only woman. Luna tried to enter i told him he coulndt!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17871320
> *Was I the only woman in there?!?! If so its cause I am the $HIT, that's why I won....Gotta stop all over you's men at the shows and now I am gonna do it here. HA HA HA
> J/K
> *



If you think about it........Og Player (woman) won it the 1st time and donated it back.

Uce Giggles (woman) won it the 2nd time! Damn the men had no chance at all!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871235
> *Thanks, now I can get more stripping done so Mando has further to catch up to me....hee hee Heart your face Mando!  :biggrin:
> *



COOL :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:30 PM~17871162
> *DONT HATE MANDO, JUS CUZ U DIDNT WIN!!! MY SHIT IS ALL PINSTRIPED!! SILVER LEAFED...... BADOW!!
> :biggrin:
> J/K HOMEY
> *


:angry:  :burn: :banghead: :rant:



















:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:46 PM~17871371
> *If you think about it........Og Player (woman) won it the 1st time and donated it back.
> 
> Uce Giggles (woman) won it the 2nd time! Damn the men had no chance at all!
> *


RIGGED!!!! :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17871403
> *RIGGED!!!! :wow:
> *



your mad cuz you couldnt enter!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles+Jun 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17871320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT YOU GUYS HAD NO CHANCE AT ALL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17871403
> *RIGGED!!!! :wow:
> *


RIGGED BY GOD!!! SO DON'T HATE CAUSE HE IS WATCHING YOU HOMIE!!! :angel:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17871403
> *RIGGED!!!! :wow:
> *



Don't be jealous cause you don't have a vaginal! HA HA HA HA


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:51 PM~17871437
> *I THINK I WAS THE ONLY WOMAN IN THE LAST RAFFLE TOO :biggrin:  AND WON!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *



nah, Uce Giggles bought tickets out at sonic that sat too! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17871456
> *Don't be jealous cause you don't have a vaginal! HA HA HA HA
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:54 PM~17871471
> *nah, Uce Giggles bought tickets out at sonic that sat too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OH COOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:54 PM~17871480
> *OH COOL :biggrin:
> *



where is BIGBEN he text me all day about who was gonna win?????


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 04:39 PM~17868830
> *Nuff said justin these are what u want. Strait out....u asked bout crager. And  supremes........these are the shit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17871491
> *where is BIGBEN he text me all day about who was gonna win?????
> *



I was wondering if my eyes where playing tricks on me cause he wasnt here.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17871491
> *where is BIGBEN he text me all day about who was gonna win?????
> *


DON'T KNOW HE HASN'T CALLED ME I TRIED TO CALL HIM BUT HE NEVER ANSWERS HIS PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869523
> *those are nice homie!!!!
> *


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:54 PM~17871471
> *nah, Uce Giggles bought tickets out at sonic that sat too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not really I bought them for the old man with the old man's money so this time it was all me cause it was MY NAME! lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:46 PM~17871371
> *If you think about it........Og Player (woman) won it the 1st time and donated it back.
> 
> Uce Giggles (woman) won it the 2nd time! Damn the men had no chance at all!
> *


Donate it back! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles+Jun 23 2010, 08:56 PM~17871505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot he works the layitlow azside night shift. He is sleeping right now :biggrin: :biggrin: he will be on around 1am


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:33 PM~17871190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:59 PM~17871526
> *I forgot he works the layitlow azside night shift. He is sleeping right now :biggrin:  :biggrin: he will be on around 1am
> *



YUP :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

alright everyone im out! good night. again congrats to Yvonne from Uce (ucegiggles) on here $150 pin stripe win!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 09:06 PM~17871601
> *alright everyone im out! good night. again congrats to Yvonne from Uce (ucegiggles) on here $150 pin stripe win!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD NIGHT MANDO AND THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 23 2010, 09:06 PM~17871601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm out too....going to watch the rest of the Yankee game


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 09:09 PM~17871638
> *I'm out too....going to watch the rest of the Yankee game
> *


K HAVE A GREAT NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Its a trend. I am getting out also! Thanks to Identity and to OG Player and everyone for the congrats! Peace out HOMIES! Oh and remember that is TWICE you all got beat by us GALS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 09:13 PM~17871679
> *Its a trend. I am getting out also! Thanks to Identity and to OG Player and everyone for the congrats! Peace out HOMIES! Oh and remember that is TWICE you all got beat by us GALS!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD NIGHT GIRL AND CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!!! YUP THEY GOT BEAT TWICE BY GIRLS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm protesting this raffle on the grounds I. Was never informed that having a vagina wud boost my odds of winning.
And comon man its weenie wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: LAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Al u have a safe campin trip brother. Turn off ur campfire and bring me back a fish. Or a 6pack of fish .lololol be safe bro. And take some water like mikey said.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 09:46 PM~17871930
> *Al u have a safe campin trip brother. Turn off ur campfire and bring me back a fish. Or a 6pack of fish .lololol be safe bro. And take some water like mikey said.
> *


UNLESS YOU NEED MORE ROOM FOR BEER!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrbWiZM7YDA
HEY HOMIES!!! FOR SOME REASON I CAN SEE LUNA IN THIS TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!OR THE 64 DOING THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL I'M J/K HOMIE!!!!!!!!!HAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782
> *IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN
> ...


lol damn homie you got down on the video!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: the fridge part is funny!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:04 PM~17870827
> *"""GIRLS RULE"""</span>*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17870944
> *:wave: :wave: OG PLAYER BRINGING EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


"yes" OG is the shit!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17870989
> *YUP YOU ARE A VERY COOL HOMIE THANKS DON'T TELL BIG BEN YOUS MY BEST HOMIE :biggrin:
> CAUSE HE WILL CRY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17871012
> *BENS A CRY BABY!
> *


so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:22 PM~17871040
> *NAW LUNA WE OG HOMIES WE GO WAY BACK WE WERE CRUSING WHEN THES FOOL WERE IN DIAPERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


OG you were probably in diapers when Al Luna was cruising!!!! 
NOW it's the other way around :biggrin: :biggrin: now he's in diapers and your cruising!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 23 2010, 08:23 PM~17871078
> *NOW LUNA IS IN DIAPERS! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17871456
> *Don't be jealous cause you don't have a vaginal! HA HA HA HA
> *


oh dont be so sure that Luna doesnt have a vaginal! i seen a pic with him wearing high heels and a purse on his shoulder!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17871491
> *where is BIGBEN he text me all day about who was gonna win?????
> *


yeah i was huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jun 23 2010, 08:56 PM~17871505
> *I was wondering if my eyes where playing tricks on me cause he wasnt here.
> *


i was going through some shit giggles!!!!! believe me i wanted to be on here talking to all of you guys!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:57 PM~17871510
> *DON'T KNOW HE HASN'T CALLED ME I TRIED TO CALL HIM BUT HE NEVER ANSWERS HIS PHONE :biggrin:
> *


Sorry OG family problems!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:59 PM~17871526
> *I forgot he works the layitlow azside night shift. He is sleeping right now :biggrin:  :biggrin: he will be on around 1am
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

congrats ucegiggles


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thick ass thursdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker, que onda loco???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 04:05 AM~17873441
> *Knightstalker, que onda loco???
> *


Ni maiz.... Just chillin at work :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 05:15 AM~17874070
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!
> *


Sup Mikey!!! Got the Truck all loaded up, waiting for the kids to get ready, rollin out in a bit up north!! Fishin and Campin!!! Beers cooler filled!!

Thanks Art Loks 

Big Ben u crazy fool!!! 

No Vagina here!!!

Catch you all laters

i am :sprint: peace!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17872882
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: luna was seen outside running around in his tighty whiteys yelling out """GIRLS RULE"""
> *


U retarded Ben...... they were boxer briefs!!!! :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17871871
> *I'm protesting this raffle on the grounds I. Was never informed that having a vagina wud boost my odds of winning.
> And comon man its weenie wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOLOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2010, 10:52 PM~17872908
> *OG you were probably in diapers when Al Luna was cruising!!!!
> NOW it's the other way around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  now he's in diapers and your cruising!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuker.....!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 06:29 AM~17874117
> *Fuker.....!! :biggrin:
> *


dont you suppose to be in the woods already?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 06:28 AM~17874111
> *U retarded Ben...... they were boxer briefs!!!! :uh:
> *


IT STILL TURNED HIM ON! NO ****!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i] :happysad:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 24 2010, 05:26 AM~17874101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks! :thumbsdown: What were you thinking about doing? Raising money to replace his equipment?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 24 2010, 08:01 AM~17874618
> *
> That sucks!  :thumbsdown: What were you thinking about doing?  Raising money to replace his equipment?
> *


Well Trouble was thinking we could take up donations.....
What do say homie? We need input, ideas? :happysad:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:07 AM~17874640
> *Well Trouble was thinking we could take up donations.....
> What do say homie? We need input, ideas? :happysad:
> *


DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS will donate a portion of all tire sales where roll'n is mentioned, to the roll'n fund!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:44 AM~17874501
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i] :happysad:
> *


 :angry: I read what happened... and it's fucked up! What did you have in mind? :dunno:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:07 AM~17874640
> *Well Trouble was thinking we could take up donations.....
> What do say homie? We need input, ideas? :happysad:
> *


that is a great idea but if homie will lower the prices on the dvds or have a special goin he will make the money faster


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 07:44 AM~17874501
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i] :happysad:
> *


:angry: DAMN THAT SUCKS TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED TO ROLLN!!! :banghead: KEEP YA HEAD UP HOMIE AND YOU KNOW THAT AZ SIDE GOTS YOUR BACK!!!!(NO ****) :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2010, 08:33 AM~17874830
> *:angry: I read what happened... and it's fucked up! What did you have in mind? :dunno:
> *


Well Troubles trying to come up with a plan. Rollin bound to hear about this and maybe he can set a account for to raise money and put in it. But we need ideas to raise the money. Donations? :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:40 AM~17874885
> *Well Troubles trying to come up with a plan. Rollin bound to hear about this and maybe he can set a account for to raise money and put in it. But we need ideas to raise the money. Donations? :happysad:
> *


 Jamal has paypal.... Donations could work? Maybe a deal on the dvds?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17874101
> *I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:
> *


 MIKEY I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYIN AND I DON'T HAVE A JOB!! I KNOW THAT I SOMETIMES POST TORTA PICS BUT I ALWAYS POST PICS THAT DO NOT SHOW COOCHIE OR NIPPLES!  BUT ANYWHO I DO LOVE THE TORTA PICS AND MAYBE WE SHOULD JUST POST THEM ONLY ON TUESDAYS??? WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK????? :dunno: THAT WAY HOMIES THAT WORK AND CHECK LAY IT LOW WILL KNOW THAT OTHER THAN TORTA TUESDAYS THEY SHOULD HAVE NUTHIN TO WORRY ABOUT!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2010, 08:44 AM~17874908
> *Jamal has paypal.... Donations could work? Maybe a deal on the dvds?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! YEAH PAYPAL SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA BUT THEY TAKE A PERCENTAGE FOR EVERY DOLLAR YOU SEND.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 08:49 AM~17874942
> * MIKEY I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYIN AND I DON'T HAVE A JOB!! I KNOW THAT I SOMETIMES POST TORTA PICS BUT I ALWAYS POST PICS THAT DO NOT SHOW COOCHIE OR NIPPLES!  BUT ANYWHO I DO LOVE THE TORTA PICS AND MAYBE WE SHOULD JUST POST THEM ONLY ON TUESDAYS??? WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK????? :dunno: THAT WAY HOMIES THAT WORK AND CHECK LAY IT LOW WILL KNOW THAT OTHER THAN TORTA TUESDAYS THEY SHOULD HAVE NUTHIN TO WORRY ABOUT!!!
> *


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)

anyone know when Johhnys show is this year?
thnks


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 09:53 AM~17874985
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! YEAH PAYPAL SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA BUT THEY TAKE A PERCENTAGE FOR EVERY DOLLAR YOU SEND.
> *


Not if you send it as a "gift" instead of payment for goods/services


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 24 2010, 09:07 AM~17875087
> *Not if you send it as a "gift" instead of payment for goods/services
> *


:0 :0 TRUE DAT! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 07:26 AM~17874101
> *I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:
> *


  X-2 LOCO I'M IN THE SAME BOAT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 24 2010, 08:01 AM~17874618
> *
> That sucks!  :thumbsdown: What were you thinking about doing?  Raising money to replace his equipment?
> *


:wave: 'SUP ART BUCK :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17874103
> *Sup Mikey!!! Got the Truck all loaded up, waiting for the kids to get ready, rollin out in  a bit up north!! Fishin and Campin!!! Beers cooler filled!!
> 
> Thanks Art Loks
> ...


:biggrin: HAVE A FUN AND SAFE TRIP TATA LUNA!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>_ :happysad:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17874101
> *I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jun 24 2010, 07:44 AM~17874501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS TALKING TO A FEW PEOPLE AT THE IDENTITY WASH THIS WEEKEND THAT FEEL THE SAME WAY.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782
> *mando that video was cool as fuck homie!!! !!!!</span>[/i]*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up Franky (aka Riderz 4 Life)!


:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17870944
> *:wave: :wave: OG PLAYER BRINGING EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE TOGETHER AGAIN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


yup yup!!!

backbone of the OG AZ-Side! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 23 2010, 08:16 PM~17870970
> *THAT'S WHAT I DO HOMIE AND YEAH NO HOMOS INVOLVED ON THIS AZ SIDE!! :biggrin:
> *


until all became brokeback tata :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WE GOT TIRES IN DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS
602-814-4179
RIDERS HELPING RIDERS


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:07 AM~17874640
> *Well Trouble was thinking we could take up donations.....
> What do say homie? We need input, ideas? :happysad:
> *


i'm down for that raising money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!he is cool as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:14 AM~17873350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*i say what Mikey said ,,,im here at work but i got it good,,,, some of the homies cud lose they bread over lookin at some TORTAS!!! so i say it should be <span style=\'color:red\'>az torta side hosted by the king himself....AND ALL U OTHER MANIACOS THAT CONTRIBUTE.and just keep the days the same TORTA TUESDAYS,,,THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,, AND FINE ASS FRIDAYS,,,,AND BEN CAN DEDICATE EACH AND EVERY WEDNESDAY TO TATA HIMSELF!!!
WEENIE WEDNESDAYS!!!!!

DAM GOOD IDEA MIKEY!!!
AND FOR MANNING UP AND SAYING DA TRUTH!!! FOR ALL THE HOMIES!

<img src=\'http://www.maletis.com/images/products/budlight36pack.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:16 AM~17875150
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!</span> :happysad:
> *



PUT OUT AN A.P.B. ON THEM BUSTERS!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2010, 11:52 PM~17872908
> *OG you were probably in diapers when Al Luna was cruising!!!!
> NOW it's the other way around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  now he's in diapers and your cruising!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 09:20 AM~17875189
> *THROW A CRUZ AT A PARK AND PASS A HAT AROUND! :biggrin:
> OR START AZ TORTA SIDE
> 
> ...


:happysad: WELL WE COULD START AN AZ TORTA SIDE, BUT I THINK THAT IF WE JUST STICK WITH ONE DAY OF POSTING TORTA PICS WE SHOULD BE COOL. ANYWAYS ALL THE PICS ARE USUALLY POSTED DURING THE REALLY EARLY MORNING HOURS ON TUESDAYS.  I AM GONNA DO MY PART AND NOT POST ANY PICS UNLESS I AM AWAKE DURING THOSE HOURS.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 07:44 AM~17874501
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i] :happysad:
> *


" WELL THAT SUCKS !! " :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 





:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 10:28 AM~17876083
> *
> 
> *


Tooooo funny!!! I've seen some of my Homies in this condition after a night of hard partying! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

0 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Art Buck, locdownmexikan, YOUNG ROGUE, OGPLAYER, 602 Monte, 1968custom, unity_mike


WHERE ALL THE PARTY PEOPLE AT!!!! :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

[q :biggrin: uote=BigMandoAZ,Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782]
IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????

SCROLL DOWN




[/b][/quote]
I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 11:21 AM~17876029
> *:happysad: WELL WE COULD START AN AZ TORTA SIDE, BUT I THINK THAT IF WE JUST STICK WITH ONE DAY OF POSTING TORTA PICS WE SHOULD BE COOL. ANYWAYS ALL THE PICS ARE USUALLY POSTED DURING THE REALLY EARLY MORNING HOURS ON TUESDAYS.  I AM GONNA DO MY PART AND NOT POST ANY PICS UNLESS I AM AWAKE DURING THOSE HOURS.
> *


 :0 WELL THAT COUNTS ME OUT... IM AT WORK POSTIN UP PICS LIKE THE COOKIE MONSTER!!!  

BUT MIKEYS RIGHT DONT WANT HOMIES TO LOSE OUT ON THERE JOB!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2010, 09:10 AM~17875106
> * X-2 LOCO I'M IN THE SAME BOAT
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 10:44 AM~17875792
> *PUT OUT AN A.P.B. ON THEM BUSTERS!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


" NO MERCY !!!! " :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 09:20 AM~17875189
> *THROW A CRUZ AT A PARK AND PASS A HAT AROUND! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



A show and shine and donate for the entry fee or something??


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 24 2010, 07:55 AM~17874577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 11:36 AM~17876167
> *0 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ART LOKS, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Art Buck, locdownmexikan, YOUNG ROGUE, OGPLAYER, 602 Monte, 1968custom, unity_mike
> WHERE ALL THE PARTY PEOPLE AT!!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:16 AM~17875150
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!</span> :happysad:
> *



Cool keep me informed cause my crazy ass cuz trouble don't tell me shit.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 11:21 AM~17876029
> *:happysad: WELL WE COULD START AN AZ TORTA SIDE, BUT I THINK THAT IF WE JUST STICK WITH ONE DAY OF POSTING TORTA PICS WE SHOULD BE COOL. ANYWAYS ALL THE PICS ARE USUALLY POSTED DURING THE REALLY EARLY MORNING HOURS ON TUESDAYS.  I AM GONNA DO MY PART AND NOT POST ANY PICS UNLESS I AM AWAKE DURING THOSE HOURS.
> *


You'd had to be careful as the Mods could move it to OFF TOPIC with some of the content that's posted


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 23 2010, 11:52 PM~17872908
> *OG you were probably in diapers when Al Luna was cruising!!!!
> NOW it's the other way around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  now he's in diapers and your cruising!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Naw I am right around Luna's age homie that's why I'm OG :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 11:47 AM~17876280
> *A show and shine and donate for the entry fee or something??
> 
> *


That sounds cool :biggrin:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> [q :biggrin: uote=BigMandoAZ,Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17870782]
> IS EVERYONE READY????????????????????????
> 
> SCROLL DOWN


I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo. 
I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


 :wow:  Really?!? Cause that's news to me brotha!!! 
Gato wake up cause you is dreaming fool!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo.
> I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


  :wow:  Really?!? Cause that's news to me brotha!!! 
Gato wake up cause you is dreaming fool!
[/quote]


Gato's always dreaming? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:53 AM~17876345
> *Naw I am right around Luna's age homie that's why I'm OG :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY THEY CALL LUNA TRIPLE OG :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:09 PM~17876467
> *THATS WHY THEY CALL LUNA TRIPLE OG :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: well then I am only a few years away from TRIPLE OG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 12:11 PM~17876479
> *:biggrin: well then I am only a few years away from TRIPLE OG
> *


THEN HE WILL BE OCTUPLET OG :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:12 PM~17876489
> *THEN HE WILL BE OCTUPLET OG :wow:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA YOU ARE FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo.
> I just want to say thank you to my brothers and sisters from UCE. James give me a good deal on painting my ride and Ivonne just donate 150 gift card to chavo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


  :wow:  Really?!? Cause that's news to me brotha!!! 
Gato wake up cause you is dreaming fool!
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think that means no


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> :wow:  Really?!? Cause that's news to me brotha!!!
> Gato wake up cause you is dreaming fool!


Gato's always dreaming? :biggrin:
[/quote]
That was a doos try  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> Gato's always dreaming? :biggrin:


That was a doos try  :biggrin:
[/quote]


:biggrin: WHAT UP GATO?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 24 2010, 12:25 PM~17876627
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> That was a doos try  :biggrin:


 :biggrin: WHAT UP GATO?
[/quote]
Aki nomas in the freeway driving home :cheesy:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

:biggrin: What up O.G AZ side, I need some help here, im trying to find some one to taylor a Zoot Suit for me>>does any body know where to go here in AZ?????

Thanx in Advance RASA


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17874101
> *I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:
> *


Hey mike I know what you're saying. I work for the city of Tempe and use there computers to get on az side, and the city don't play if I.T happens to check my history on the computer I don't know what they'll do. Cuz there was a few times I logged in and BAM there's a big nice ass looking right me so I logged off asap!!! Now I just use my I phone here at work . It kinda sucks cuz you can't see that good like you would on a big screen. :biggrin: I can always look at home but with the kids not around....that's what I'm doing at work a lot bro is looking at og az side!!! i'M HOOKED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 24 2010, 12:46 PM~17876838
> *Hey mike I know what you're saying. I work for the city of Tempe and use there computers to get on az side, and the city don't play if I.T happens to check my history on the computer I don't know what they'll do. Cuz there was a few times I logged in and BAM there's a big nice ass looking right me so I logged off asap!!! Now I just use my I phone here at work . It kinda sucks cuz you can't see that good like you would on a big screen. :biggrin: I can always look at home but with the kids not around....that's what I'm doing at work a lot bro is looking at og az side!!! i'M HOOKED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


But however you do it, keep posting that shit big Ben and art and whatever other homies posting tortas!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 24 2010, 12:45 PM~17876835
> *:biggrin: What up O.G AZ side,  I need some help here, im trying to find some one to taylor a Zoot Suit for me>>does any body know where to go here in AZ?????
> 
> Thanx in Advance RASA
> *


YA HOMIE 
ASK FOR ALLEN!!!

TELL EM ART LOKS FROM FERNANDO SENT YA!!!! :biggrin: 

SUIT YOURSELF!

HOME OF THE $99 SUITS) SUIT YOURSELF HAS BEEN IN BUSINESS FOR 12 YEARS. WE SPECIALIZE IN SERVICING THE ARIZONA COMMUNITY WITH URBAN MAKERS MEN'S CLOTHING APPAREL. FROM COMMERCIALS ON CHANNEL 3TV / ABC15/ & AMBUSH MAKEOVER SUIT YOURSELF IS ARIZONA'S ONLY MEN'S CLOTHING STORE THAT WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH DESIGNERS SUCH AS KARL KANI, STEVE HARVEY, GIORGIO BRUTINI, & STACEY ADAMS. WE CARRY SUITS, DESIGNER SHIRTS, SILK/COTTON TIES,CUFFLINKS,BELTS, STACEY ADAMS SOCKS,DOBBS/STACEY ADAMS/&BILTMORES HATS. FEEL FREE TO MENTION THIS MYSPACE AD & get a free tie no purchase nessery SUIT YOURSELF LOCATED @ 2605 W. NORTHERN AVE. PHOENIX AZ 85051 PHONE# (602) 589-9200 FAX # (602) 589.0077 STORE HOURS: M-THURS 10AM - 6PM FRI. - SAT. 10AM - 5PM


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 24 2010, 12:53 PM~17876891
> *But however you do it, keep posting that shit big Ben and art and whatever other homies posting tortas!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ART BUCK RIGHT!! :biggrin: 


RULE # 1 SAY NO NAMES!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> :biggrin: WHAT UP GATO?


Aki nomas in the freeway driving home :cheesy:
[/quote]

COOL DRIVE SAFELY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:57 PM~17876925
> *YA HOMIE
> ASK FOR ALLEN!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art,

You gotta rock a dobbs, french cuffs and the staceys with the zoot unless you big ballin then you get them Mauri gators.  I used to work at a store that sold that stuff and guy that owned made damn good money by putting the store right in the middle of a Jackson Mississippi ghetto. 

Justin




> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:57 PM~17876925
> *YA HOMIE
> ASK FOR ALLEN!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*







*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 24 2010, 11:35 AM~17876162
> *Tooooo funny!!!  I've seen some of my Homies in this condition after a night of hard partying!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no names :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

IN STOCK BUT LIMITED CALL ME ASAP, AND WILL BE DELIVERED ASAP
$110+SET YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17876942
> *:0 ART BUCK RIGHT!! :biggrin:
> RULE # 1 SAY NO NAMES!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 11:59 AM~17876942
> *:0 ART BUCK RIGHT!! :biggrin:
> RULE # 1 SAY NO NAMES!!
> 
> ...


:nono: I don't post any naked tortas.......ughhhhhhhh..........were you agreeing with me or clarifying who was posting tortas?

you confused me......... :wow:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> Gato's always dreaming? :biggrin:


That was a doos try  :biggrin:
[/quote]

Yes it was a good try Gato, but you think just thanking me I would donate my stripping to you? You gotta butta me up more than that! So get your wallet out and let Lia know you gotta spend money on me! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 24 2010, 01:38 PM~17877283
> *:nono: I don't post any naked tortas.......ughhhhhhhh..........were you agreeing with me or clarifying who was posting tortas?
> 
> you confused me......... :wow:
> *


 me too for a minute Art Buck,,,,but we all no who dont give a fuck and who is postin up the tenders!!!!!

say no names!!! well just leave it at 

ART!!! lolol :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> That was a doos try  :biggrin:


Yes it was a good try Gato, but you think just thanking me I would donate my stripping to you? You gotta butta me up more than that! So get your wallet out and let Lia know you gotta spend money on me! :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> That was a doos try  :biggrin:


Yes it was a good try Gato, but you think just thanking me I would donate my stripping to you? You gotta butta me up more than that! So get your wallet out and let Lia know you gotta spend money on me! :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 02:02 PM~17877479
> * me too for a minute Art Buck,,,,but we all no who dont give a fuck and who is postin up the tenders!!!!!
> 
> say no names!!! well just leave it at
> ...


Art Lok,

I sent you a conservative cracker novela the other day via PM about that red chili enchilada you posted picture of , oldschool wheels and other shit but sent it to Art Buck by accident and he prolly thought I'm a damn fool , he'd be right, sending him a PM about a damn red chili enchilada. LOL. I gotta start looking at the avatars when sending PM I guess LOL.

Justin


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Ben everything ok? Is there anything I can help you with Homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 24 2010, 02:24 PM~17877634
> *Art Lok,
> 
> I sent you a conservative cracker novela the other day via PM  about that red chili enchilada you posted picture of , oldschool wheels and other shit but sent it to Art Buck by accident and he prolly thought I'm a damn fool , he'd be right, sending him a PM about a damn red chili enchilada. LOL. I gotta start looking at the avatars when sending PM I guess LOL.
> ...


i dont give a fuck!!!! :0 

j/k thats funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 02:29 PM~17877685
> *i dont give a fuck!!!! :0
> 
> j/k thats funny!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 02:27 PM~17877660
> *What up Ben everything ok? Is there anything I can help you with Homie?
> *


i'm ok OG thanks for asking!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17874101
> *I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:
> *



fool your at work. You dont get paid to be on layitlow!!!! now get your ass back to work!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 02:29 PM~17877685
> *i dont give a fuck!!!! :0
> 
> j/k thats funny!! :biggrin:
> *


Where was that damn enchilada though man? Damn picture made me hungry like a motha fucka as was getting tired of microwavable food LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17874101
> *I HATE TO BE THE ONE TO BRING IT UP. AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE ME A TORTA. BUT SOME OF US HAVE JOBS HOMIE. YALL GOING TO GET SOMEONE FIRED ONE OF THESE DAYS. I WAS GOING TO CALL BEN. BE HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE. IM NOT TELLING NO ONE NOTHING! BUT JUST ASKING. CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE KEEP THE TORTAS IN THE CABARET, OR MAYBE START A AZ SIDE TORTA SIDE? I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING AND CHECKING ON AZ SIDE. :biggrin:
> *


hey mikey i feel you on that buuuuutttttt..............................................................................................................................................................................





























if your at work, shouldnt your ass be working and not on layitlow, and if you do get on be slick with it and have an extra window open so you can change that shit real quick........ better yet just get your ass to work and shut the hell up!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:33 PM~17877712
> *i'm ok OG thanks for asking!!!!
> *



ok well you have my number if you need anything homie!!! hey mis sis is gonna be on the south side today at that church by ginos if you wanna pick up the cards there let me know so i can send them with her :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 02:34 PM~17877715
> *fool your at work. You dont get paid to be on layitlow!!!! now get your ass back to work!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 02:34 PM~17877715
> *fool your at work. You dont get paid to be on layitlow!!!! now get your ass back to work!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


WTF????? i new somethin was wrong :0 

this is what keeps me sane!!!!!!! :loco: 

ART LOKS>>>> MANDO UR MY HERO RA RA RA :rimshot: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 10:38 AM~17875740
> *i say what Mikey said ,,,im here at work but i got it good,,,, some of the homies cud lose they bread over lookin at some TORTAS!!! so i say it should be <span style=\'color:red\'>az torta side hosted by the king himself....AND ALL U OTHER MANIACOS THAT CONTRIBUTE.and just keep the days the same TORTA TUESDAYS,,,THICK ASS THURSDAYS,,, AND FINE ASS FRIDAYS,,,,AND BEN CAN DEDICATE EACH AND EVERY WEDNESDAY TO TATA HIMSELF!!!
> WEENIE WEDNESDAYS!!!!!
> 
> ...


homie all the girls that i post have g-strings or thongs or dont show anything sooooooooooooo torta tues lives on!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:35 PM~17877726
> *hey mikey i feel you on that buuuuutttttt..............................................................................................................................................................................
> if your at work, shouldnt your ass be working and not on layitlow,  and if you do get on be slick with it and have an extra window open so you can change that shit real quick........  better yet just get your aqss to work and shut the hell up!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ya what he said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:40 PM~17877753
> *homie all the girls that i post have g-strings or thongs or dont show anything sooooooooooooo torta tues lives on!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't stop torta tuesdays , hell you got a audience lining up here at 12am waiting to see it, hell even people that dont even live in AZ be signing in to see that shit LOL.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 02:34 PM~17877715
> *fool your at work. You dont get paid to be on layitlow!!!! now get your ass back to work!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


*THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING!!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 02:34 PM~17877715
> *fool your at work. You dont get paid to be on layitlow!!!! now get your ass back to work!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *



If you gonna do it just delete the history so they dont know what sites you been on etc.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 24 2010, 12:46 PM~17876838
> *Hey mike I know what you're saying. I work for the city of Tempe and use there computers to get on az side, and the city don't play if I.T happens to check my history on the computer I don't know what they'll do. Cuz there was a few times I logged in and BAM there's a big nice ass looking right me so I logged off asap!!! Now I just use my I phone here at work . It kinda sucks cuz you can't see that good like you would on a big screen. :biggrin: I can always look at home but with the kids not around....that's what I'm doing at work a lot bro is looking at og az side!!! i'M HOOKED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS TRUE HOMIE AZ SIDE IS MY LIFE!!!!!! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 24 2010, 02:35 PM~17877726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:40 PM~17877753
> *homie all the girls that i post have g-strings or thongs or dont show anything sooooooooooooo torta tues lives on!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2010, 09:10 AM~17875106
> * X-2 LOCO I'M IN THE SAME BOAT
> *


WHAT??? ***** YOU WERE THE ONE THAT WAS BANNED FROM THE WHOLE LAYITLOW JUST FOR POSTING PUSSYS AND TITTIES AND ASS ON AZ SIDE WTF YOU MEAN???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:46 PM~17877801
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE AZ SIDE IS MY LIFE!!!!!! SERIOUSLY :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 24 2010, 02:48 PM~17877811
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: QUE NO???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:43 PM~17877781
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but i got it like that..... my laptop,,,, our bizness.
some of the others dont!!

like big ben said!!!


PLAY IT SLICK MOFO'S AND KEEP UR HANDS WHERE WE CAN SEE EM!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:50 PM~17877840
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  QUE NO???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 02:48 PM~17877817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 02:51 PM~17877852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but i got it like that..... my laptop,,,, our bizness.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THEY PROBABLY CAUGHT MIKEY JACKING OFF!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I LOVE THIS BAR!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 24 2010, 02:49 PM~17877834
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


THX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:52 PM~17877862
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THEY PROBABLY CAUGHT MIKEY JACKING OFF!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf????THATS LIKE 3 TIMES THIS MONTH??? :0 

HE'S FAPULOUS!! :biggrin: 

HES PRODUCTION IS DOWN.....WHAT YOU EXPECT WHEN YOU ONLY GOT ONE FREE HAND!!!!


J/K MIKEY!!!!

WAIT OTHER HAND ON HIS BEER???
OH PRODUCTION HAS STOPPED!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 02:36 PM~17877731
> *ok well you have my number if you need anything homie!!! hey mis sis is gonna be on the south side today at that church by ginos if you wanna pick up the cards there let me know so i can send them with her :biggrin:
> *


THANKS OG YOUR THE BEST, I'M FREE ANYTIME!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 24 2010, 02:49 PM~17877834
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT LAY IT LOW IS THE ONLY REASON I COME TO WORK!!!  
OH AND FOR THE FREE COFFEE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 02:55 PM~17877890
> *wtf????THATS LIKE 3 TIMES THIS MONTH??? :0
> 
> HE'S FAPULOUS!! :biggrin:
> ...



:uh: Damn :roflmao: :roflmao: He got torta tuesday on one side the screen, redtube in the other a beer in one hand and jacking off with the other , now it aint no question why production is down :roflmao: The Maestro done corrupted all the office workers  LMFAO LOL :roflmao: Next thing will be gonna have the LIL nude hoyse cleaning service and send nude chicks to Sun City to clean up houses at 70 bucks a hour.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 24 2010, 03:09 PM~17877936
> *:uh:  Damn  :roflmao:  :roflmao: He got torta tuesday on one side the screen, redtube in the other a beer in one hand and jacking off with the other , now it aint no question why production is down  :roflmao: The Maestro done corrupted all the office workers  WORLDWIDE   LMFAO LOL  :roflmao:
> *


*
*


FIXED :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 03:16 PM~17877979
> *[/size][/color][/font][/i]*
> FIXED :biggrin:  :wow:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: Thats better


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup homies Q uvo T MAK


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

BIGHAPPY55, Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, New-Image-soldier, Ben'sCustomWheels, ARIZA70, valledelsol, OGPLAYER

WHAT UP GENTE, LOLZ I'M EVEN TALKING TO MYSELF!!!

HOW YOU AZSIDERS DOING TODAY, BEN AIN'T IT TORTA 2X'S THURSDAY????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup rich where them cochinas at ese


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 24 2010, 03:09 PM~17877936
> *:uh:  Damn  :roflmao:  :roflmao: He got torta tuesday on one side the screen, redtube in the other a beer in one hand and jacking off with the other , now it aint no question why production is down  :roflmao: The Maestro done corrupted all the office workers    LMFAO LOL  :roflmao: Next thing will be gonna have the LIL nude hoyse cleaning service and send nude chicks to Sun City to clean up houses at 70 bucks a hour.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LUNA JUST SENT ME A PIC OF HIM CAMPING...














Im glad I didnt go!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 24 2010, 03:22 PM~17878017
> *sup rich where them cochinas at ese
> *


whats up puppet


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:52 PM~17877862
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THEY PROBABLY CAUGHT MIKEY JACKING OFF!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:46 PM~17877801
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE AZ SIDE IS MY LIFE!!!!!! :biggrin:  J/K
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 03:30 PM~17878067
> *LUNA JUST SENT ME A PIC OF HIM CAMPING...
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU LISTEN REAL CLOSE YOU CAN HEAR HIM WHISTLING DIXIE! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, refined93, GAME TIME, Lunas64

OH SNAP HE GOT THE INTERNET CAMPING!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn gotta check this shit out, saw it over on OFF TOPIC. AZ needs to get up to speed and make a deal like this also. Shit even dominoes and burgerking in cali. Shit AZ way behind the times.

http://www.elpolloloco.com/company/ebt_restaurants.html

http://community.babycenter.com/post/a1514...pizza_takes_ebt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 03:48 PM~17878189
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, refined93, GAME TIME, Lunas64
> 
> ...


Art,

Mr. Luna got baller status and he can afford that AT&T internet that can go anwhere , even on camping trips, so he aint gotta stay in wifi area like us. Hell I just tell my neighbor to leave his wifi unsecured so I can log on for free and aint gotta pay for internet :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 24 2010, 03:57 PM~17878277
> *Art,
> 
> Mr. Luna got baller status and he can afford that AT&T internet that can go anwhere , even on camping trips, so he aint gotta stay in wifi area like us. Hell I just tell my neighbor to leave his wifi unsecured so I can log on for free and aint gotta pay for internet :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BIG BALLER!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 02:30 PM~17878067
> *LUNA JUST SENT ME A PIC OF HIM CAMPING...
> 
> 
> ...


That's sum funny ass shit right there Bro! 

Ya Art Loks. I got it out here!! I gatta keep my eye out on u fellas! I had to go bak 4 pages to catch up! Like Ben I love my LIL!
But like Mikey. I gatta watch my bak!! 

Havin a good time her at Oak Creek. Caught 10 trout already. Fish fry tonite Homies!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:35 PM~17877726
> *hey mikey i feel you on that buuuuutttttt..............................................................................................................................................................................
> if your at work, shouldnt your ass be working and not on layitlow,  and if you do get on be slick with it and have an extra window open so you can change that shit real quick........  better yet just get your ass to work and shut the hell up!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I WAS JUST SAYING FOOLS LIKE ME WOULD BE GREATFULL! BUT SINCE YOU NEVER HELD A JOB AT A DESK I GUESS YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. 



























FUCK YOU PUTO!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:56 PM~17877902
> *THANKS OG YOUR THE BEST, I'M FREE ANYTIME!!!!
> *


You're welcome she will be there at 5pm till 6:30 if you wanna drop by


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 04:00 PM~17878295
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG BALLER!
> *


Shit we still gotta catch up with the maestro though as he got cable. I aint got cable so I just use the wii and access my neighbors netflicks account and watch movies on demand. The neighbors cool so they dont trip :biggrin: That shit is tight though as can watch any movie on there using the wii and wifi. I watching a football movie now, it called Sirr LOL.  Dont know what will do if move and aint got no cool neighbor. Maybe can do it like back in PI and tap his water line, run a extention card to his house for electricity and tap the cable kline too. Then Id be balling if restraunts will take EBT like they do now in Cali


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 24 2010, 10:38 AM~17875740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT HATE FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 04:04 PM~17878319
> *That's sum funny ass shit right there Bro!
> 
> Ya Art Loks. I got it out here!! I gatta keep my eye out on u fellas! I had to go bak 4 pages to catch up!  Like Ben I love my LIL!
> ...


RIGHT ON MAN FRESH FISH IS THE CHIT!!!
HAVE ONE FOR ME BRO!!!

AND YOU DIDNT SAY NO ****.... BUT I GUESS YOU DONT HAVE TO NO MORE,,, WE ALL NO WHY YOU WENT TO THE BROKEBACK MOUNTAINS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

crazy shit right here! now everyone knows her biz


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 04:14 PM~17878401
> *RIGHT ON MAN FRESH FISH IS THE CHIT!!!
> HAVE ONE FOR ME BRO!!!
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ART?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 04:22 PM~17878461
> *crazy shit right here! now everyone knows her biz
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKED UP! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HEADS UP........SUNDAY 6-27-10 FRYS WILL BE DROPING PRICES ON 30PACK CANS $15.99..TECATE...COORS...MILLER...AND FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO SUPPORT REPUBLICANS AND SB1070 BUDLIGHT....   ALSO THERE SHOULD BE $6 MAIL IN REBATES...SO YOUR PAYING LIKE $11.99.... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 04:22 PM~17878463
> *WHATS UP ART?
> *


BOUT TO HEAD TO THE SHOP HOMIE!!!!...... DIDNT POST UP NO TORTAS TODAY IM STILL ON PROTEST OVER THE RAFFLE AND VAGINA THANG! :420:

ILL HAVE A COLD ONE FOR YOU TO MY BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17878489
> *HEADS UP........SUNDAY 6-27-10 FRYS WILL BE DROPING PRICES ON 30PACK CANS $15.99..TECATE...COORS...MILLER...AND FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO SUPPORT REPUBLICANS AND SB1070 BUDLIGHT....    ALSO THERE SHOULD BE $6 MAIL IN REBATES...SO YOUR PAYING LIKE $11.99.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 04:22 PM~17878461
> *crazy shit right here! now everyone knows her biz
> 
> 
> ...


OTHER P&%*$y WTF????? DID HE CORNHOLE HER OR WHAT?????

AND IT SAYS SHES ENGAGED!!!

BUT HEY SHE GOT BROKE OFF QUE NO!!! 

LOVE CAVE??? LOLOLOL!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2010, 03:26 PM~17878489
> *HEADS UP........SUNDAY 6-27-10 FRYS WILL BE DROPING PRICES ON 30PACK CANS $15.99..TECATE...COORS...MILLER...AND FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO SUPPORT REPUBLICANS AND SB1070 BUDLIGHT....    ALSO THERE SHOULD BE $6 MAIL IN REBATES...SO YOUR PAYING LIKE $11.99.... :biggrin:
> *


Can some one pick me up like 4 cubes please. I am not nowhere near a Fry's!!
I will get u upon my return to the hot ass phx area!! Lol!! Mando. U will be Fined again if I don't get any !! Thanks fellas!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 04:42 PM~17878590
> *Can some one pick me up like 4 cubes please. I am not nowhere near a Fry's!!
> I will get u upon my return to the hot ass phx area!!  Lol!! Mando. U will be Fined again if I don't get any !!  Thanks fellas!!
> *


just keep on catching them fish Luna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 04:22 PM~17878461
> *crazy shit right here! now everyone knows her biz
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :boink: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 04:42 PM~17878590
> *Can some one pick me up like 4 cubes please. I am not nowhere near a Fry's!!
> I will get u upon my return to the hot ass phx area!!  Lol!! Mando. U will be Fined again if I don't get any !!  Thanks fellas!!
> *



ill buy them and then im gonna drink em!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to buy and show this bike in vegas!!!!!!!!!!!


"The Sex Machine"


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17878489
> *HEADS UP........SUNDAY 6-27-10 FRYS WILL BE DROPING PRICES ON 30PACK CANS $15.99..TECATE...COORS...MILLER...AND FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO SUPPORT REPUBLICANS AND SB1070 BUDLIGHT....    ALSO THERE SHOULD BE $6 MAIL IN REBATES...SO YOUR PAYING LIKE $11.99.... :biggrin:
> *


 :run: yahoo


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 04:42 PM~17878590
> *Can some one pick me up like 4 cubes please. I am not nowhere near a Fry's!!
> I will get u upon my return to the hot ass phx area!!  Lol!! Mando. U will be Fined again if I don't get any !!  Thanks fellas!!
> *



Hay! you should be fishing not on layitlow....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 03:30 PM~17878067
> *LUNA JUST SENT ME A PIC OF HIM CAMPING...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 05:09 PM~17878754
> *ill buy them and then im gonna drink em!
> *



I will help you out! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 24 2010, 04:04 PM~17878319
> *That's sum funny ass shit right there Bro!
> 
> Ya Art Loks. I got it out here!! I gatta keep my eye out on u fellas! I had to go bak 4 pages to catch up!  Like Ben I love my LIL!
> ...


you getting some meat slapped on your grill :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 04:08 PM~17878350
> *I WAS JUST SAYING FOOLS LIKE ME WOULD BE GREATFULL! BUT SINCE YOU NEVER HELD A JOB AT A DESK I GUESS YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.
> FUCK YOU PUTO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 24 2010, 03:36 PM~17878114
> *whats up puppet
> *


wwhere the cochinas you the cochino #1 ben just trying show him whats up homeboy :biggrin: I just wana see chichis


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17878489
> *HEADS UP........SUNDAY 6-27-10 FRYS WILL BE DROPING PRICES ON 30PACK CANS $15.99..TECATE...COORS...MILLER...AND FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO SUPPORT REPUBLICANS AND SB1070 BUDLIGHT....    ALSO THERE SHOULD BE $6 MAIL IN REBATES...SO YOUR PAYING LIKE $11.99.... :biggrin:
> *


TECATE it is then fuck SB1070


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 04:30 PM~17878510
> *OTHER P&%*$y WTF????? DID HE CORNHOLE HER OR WHAT?????
> 
> AND IT SAYS SHES ENGAGED!!!
> ...


No shit......"mounted" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 05:09 PM~17878754
> *ill buy them and then im gonna drink em!
> *


Stop by my house and I'll help you....no **** :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 04:30 PM~17878510
> *OTHER P&%*$y WTF????? DID HE CORNHOLE HER OR WHAT?????
> 
> AND IT SAYS SHES ENGAGED!!!
> ...


Art,

Her other pussy? Dont know man but maybe shes saying he did her cat :wow: :wow: :wow: LOL.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jun 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17878489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> That was a doos try  :biggrin:


Yes it was a good try Gato, but you think just thanking me I would donate my stripping to you? You gotta butta me up more than that! So get your wallet out and let Lia know you gotta spend money on me! :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 05:32 PM~17878919
> *TECATE it is then  fuck SB1070
> *


X1993


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17878489
> *HEADS UP........SUNDAY 6-27-10 FRYS WILL BE DROPING PRICES ON 30PACK CANS $15.99..TECATE...COORS...MILLER...AND FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO SUPPORT REPUBLICANS AND SB1070 BUDLIGHT....    ALSO THERE SHOULD BE $6 MAIL IN REBATES...SO YOUR PAYING LIKE $11.99.... :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I DON'T DRINK BUT GONNA GO STOCK UP FOR MY BIRTHDAY BASH :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 07:10 PM~17879671
> *SHIT I DON'T DRINK BUT GONNA GO STOCK UP FOR MY BIRTHDAY BASH :biggrin:
> *


Make sure and get TECATE. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 02:53 PM~17877879
> *THX!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him.
More details later.....[/i] :happysad:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 03:47 PM~17868371
> *72 SPOKE CROSS LACE $575 A SET 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


  anybody else need a set?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17880430
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him.
> More details later.....[/i] :happysad:
> *


I can get cameras and electronics at wholesale,let me know if I can help.I will do it strictly at my cost.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 24 2010, 09:17 PM~17880845
> *I can get cameras and electronics at wholesale,let me know if I can help.I will do it strictly at my cost.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:37 PM~17880430
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him.
> More details later.....[/i] :happysad:
> *


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: *NOW I SAY (SI ****...JAJAJA!!!!!!!)*


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:57 PM~17876925
> *YA HOMIE
> ASK FOR ALLEN!!!
> 
> ...


Hell yeah hommie, Ima head out there tomorrow. I'll tell him you sent me..Im trying to pick up two zoot suits. one to get married in, and one to get barried in shortly after...lol
:roflmao: 

thanx Art Lok


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17881599
> *:biggrin: NOW I SAY (SI ****...JAJAJA!!!!!!!)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 24 2010, 01:14 PM~17877077
> *Art,
> 
> You gotta rock a dobbs, french cuffs and the staceys with the zoot unless you big ballin then you get them Mauri gators.   I used to work at a store that sold that stuff and guy that owned made damn good money by putting the store right in the middle of a Jackson Mississippi ghetto.
> ...


Damn, you said dobbs, with some gators. I was thinking Stacey Adams with Florsheim's... But if I make it to baller status i'll you know i'll be rockin some gators with a dobb hat..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 10:49 PM~17881705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: azmobn06, ROLL'N, compita, PHXROJOE, j_mann, Pitirijas


SUP!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17881734
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: azmobn06, ROLL'N, compita, PHXROJOE, j_mann, Pitirijas
> SUP!!
> *


que rollo guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17881599
> *:biggrin: NOW I SAY (SI ****...JAJAJA!!!!!!!)
> *




:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 24 2010, 10:54 PM~17881755
> *que rollo guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same ol chit!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 02:38 PM~17877742
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 10:49 PM~17881705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 24 2010, 10:55 PM~17881759
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 24 2010, 10:54 PM~17881755
> *que rollo guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP WHAT UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17881734
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: azmobn06, ROLL'N, compita, PHXROJOE, j_mann, Pitirijas, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> ...



 FIXED! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17881599
> *:biggrin: NOW I SAY (SI ****...JAJAJA!!!!!!!)
> *


IT'S NOT A PURSE IT'S A MAN BAG HOMIES!!
:biggrin: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17881791
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: what up girl???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17881866
> *IT'S NOT A PURSE IT'S A MAN BAG HOMIES!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST HOPE THAT LUNA DOESN'T SEE THE PIC!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17881866
> *IT'S NOT A PURSE IT'S A MAN BAG HOMIES!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its a satchel :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17881866
> *IT'S NOT A PURSE IT'S A MAN BAG HOMIES!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:no: :no: WHEN I TOOK THE PIC HE EVEN POSED AND SMILED!!! :biggrin: MASSSSSSS PUUUUUUUTTTTTTTOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 11:11 PM~17881903
> *its a satchel :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 THAT IS THE SAME THING AL TOLD ME!!!  HE SAID IT LIKE THE GUY DID FROM THE MOVIE "HANGOVER"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: *I AM OUTTA HERE BEFORE AL LOGS IN AND THREATENS TO PULL MY HOMEY CARD AGAIN!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 11:15 PM~17881937
> *:0  :0 THAT IS THE SAME THING AL TOLD ME!!!   HE SAID IT LIKE THE GUY DID FROM THE MOVIE "HANGOVER"!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Its a mail bag............NOT!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:09 PM~17881892
> *:wave:  :wave: what up girl???
> *



Nothin!! lol bored as all hell... how are you feeling?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 11:09 PM~17881893
> *:biggrin: I JUST HOPE THAT LUNA DOESN'T SEE THE PIC!!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha that's some funny shit he even has his hand on his waist hehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 24 2010, 11:19 PM~17881987
> *Nothin!! lol bored as all hell... how are you feeling?
> *




shit same here girl ... I am doing alot better girl :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:21 PM~17882005
> *shit same here girl ... I am doing alot better girl :biggrin:
> *



I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better!!!! We gotta convince Knightstalker into a trip to AZ so I can see you he always goes and ditches me LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 24 2010, 10:49 PM~17881713
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Damn, you said dobbs, with some gators. I was thinking Stacey Adams with Florsheim's... But if I make it to baller status i'll you know i'll be rockin some gators with a dobb hat..
> *



Heres you a Dobbs godfather and some Stacey spectators. I used to have to dress like that everyday for my work, I wasnt a pimp though but just rather working in a clothing store in Mississippi, was a fun job though.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 03:30 PM~17878067
> *LUNA JUST SENT ME A PIC OF HIM CAMPING...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 03:47 PM~17878179
> *IF YOU LISTEN REAL CLOSE YOU CAN HEAR HIM WHISTLING DIXIE! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 24 2010, 04:08 PM~17878350
> *I WAS JUST SAYING FOOLS LIKE ME WOULD BE GREATFULL! BUT SINCE YOU NEVER HELD A JOB AT A DESK I GUESS YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.
> FUCK YOU PUTO!
> *


fuck you *****, its not my fault your job sucks ass!!!


by the way, your the janitor, what the hell you doing on the computer anyways???
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 04:14 PM~17878401
> *RIGHT ON MAN FRESH FISH IS THE CHIT!!!
> HAVE ONE FOR ME BRO!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: brokeback mountains!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 05:25 PM~17878876
> *you getting some meat slapped on your grill :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 24 2010, 05:27 PM~17878889
> *wwhere the cochinas you the cochino #1 ben just trying show him whats up homeboy :biggrin: I just wana see chichis
> *


i know Big Rich is the man, but why dont you lick his nuts already!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17880430
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him.
> More details later.....[/i] :happysad:
> *


hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:35 PM~17882149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ben that was Luna I heard? I thought it was the General Lee sounding the horn out on a moonshine run. :biggrin: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZYgXrUSjIs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZYgXrUSjIs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17881599
> *:biggrin: NOW I SAY (SI ****...JAJAJA!!!!!!!)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17882189
> *Ben that was Luna I heard? I thought it was the General Lee sounding the horn out on a moonshine run.  :biggrin:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZYgXrUSjIs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZYgXrUSjIs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:36 PM~17882158
> *fuck you *****, its not my fault your job sucks ass!!!
> by the way, your the janitor, what the hell you doing on the computer anyways???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 11:17 PM~17881964
> *hno: I AM OUTTA HERE BEFORE AL LOGS IN AND THREATENS TO PULL MY HOMEY CARD AGAIN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



He stopped pulling your homie card.... he gonna go SB1070 on your ass!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:54 PM~17882317
> *He stopped pulling your homie card.... he gonna go SB1070 on your ass!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 He's going to pull your Torta card :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17882184
> *hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!! :angry:
> *


I put your name up there because i thought you had the pull to rally everyone together....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*I HAVE CAME UP WITH A SOLUTION............ WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF KEEPING THE TORTA TUESDAYS AND GETTING RID OF THICK ASS THURSDAYS AND FINE ASS FRIDAY'S??????? THAT WAY MIKEY, I MEAN ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE DESK JOBS, AKA PERFORM JANITORIAL SERVICES, WONT LOOSE THEIR GOOD JOBS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT WAY THEY WOULD ONLY HAVE TO WATCH THEIR BACKS (JACK OFF ON THE DOWNLOW) ONE DAY A WEEK INSTED OF 3 DAYS A WEEK!!!!! *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K MIKEY I'M JUST MESSING WITH YOU CRYBABY!!!!!!!! (NO ****)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17882337
> *<span style='color:red'>I HAVE CAME UP WITH A SOLUTION............ WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF KEEPING THE TORTA TUESDAYS AND GETTING RID OF THICK ASS THURSDAYS AND FINE ASS FRIDAY'S???????  THAT WAY MIKEY, I MEAN ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE DESK JOBS, AKA PERFORM JANITORIAL SERVICES, WONT LOOSE THEIR GOOD JOBS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT WAY THEY WOULD ONLY HAVE TO WATCH THEIR BACKS (JACK OFF ON THE DOWNLOW) ONE DAY A WEEK INSTED OF 3 DAYS A WEEK!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> J/K MIKEY I'M JUST MESSING WITH YOU CRYBABY!!!!!!!! (NO ****)
> ...



Dam homie, I seen you typing for a long ass time :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Ben'sCustomWheels @ Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM) 
hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!!




> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17882334
> *I put your name up there because i thought you had the pull to rally everyone together....
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 11:47 PM~17882252
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:54 PM~17882317
> *He stopped pulling your homie card.... he gonna go SB1070 on your ass!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17882334
> *I put your name up there because i thought you had the pull to rally everyone together....
> *


HOMIE BY YOU PUTTING THIS ON AZ SIDE YOU DID THAT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:59 PM~17882360
> * :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT BRO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 11:58 PM~17882348
> *Dam homie, I seen you typing for a long ass time :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY PROPOSITION???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17882334
> *I put your name up there because i thought you had the pull to rally everyone together....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:03 AM~17882382
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jun 24 2010, 11:23 PM~17882030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUN MANDO RUN

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, 97TownCar, ART LOKS

damn kinda packed for being midnight!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17882419
> *OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, 97TownCar, ART LOKS
> 
> damn kinda packed for being midnight!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i got 3 days off! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:07 AM~17882412
> *Yup he's gonna have to bring you down here to visit,, No more solo shit!!! :biggrin:
> RUN MANDO RUN
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17882419
> *OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, 97TownCar, ART LOKS
> 
> damn kinda packed for being midnight!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17882419
> *OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, 97TownCar, ART LOKS
> 
> damn kinda packed for being midnight!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm drinking :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:07 AM~17882412
> *Yup he's gonna have to bring you down here to visit,, No more solo shit!!! :biggrin:
> *



I'll tell him you are gonna beat him up if he don't LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:09 AM~17882424
> *i got 3 days off! :biggrin:
> *


thats ku bro!!! i got fired for being on layitlow looking at tortas!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17882419
> *OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, 97TownCar, ART LOKS
> 
> damn kinda packed for being midnight!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17882432
> *YEAH IT IS :biggrin:
> *


is it ku to stop by tomorrow about noon????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:09 AM~17882424
> *i got 3 days off! :biggrin:
> *


I got a pic for you :biggrin: You Corona drinker you :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:38 PM~17882179
> *i know Big Rich is the man, but why dont you lick his nuts already!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


right after you :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17882435
> *I'll tell him you are gonna beat him up if he don't LOL
> *



 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: AND IF THAT DON'T WORK THEN :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

one of these termite?????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17882427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL This the shit farm laborers are now openly trying to give their jobs away, wonder how many takers there will be. Damn ingenious move as if no takers noone can blame them for unemployment. 

http://www.takeourjobs.org/

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100624/ap_on_...n_take_our_jobs


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17882446
> *  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: AND IF THAT DON'T WORK THEN  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17882448
> *one of these termite?????
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17882184
> *hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!! :angry:
> *


we already see your name in here too much ben wtf


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:11 AM~17882437
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 hey homegirl, how you been???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:12 AM~17882441
> *is it ku to stop by tomorrow about noon????
> *


COOL I'LL BE HERE TILL 4 THEN I HAVE A DOC'S APPOINTMENT AT 4:30


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:59 PM~17882360
> *QUOTE(Ben'sCustomWheels @ Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM)
> hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!!
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Be niceeeeeeeee!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:12 AM~17882443
> *right after you  :0
> *


your hogging them up fool!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:14 AM~17882460
> *hey homegirl, how you been???
> *



I've been good LOL How are you? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:14 AM~17882453
> *Yup!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:12 AM~17882442
> *I got a pic for you :biggrin:  You Corona drinker you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol. I had alot of coronas that day!!! Still drove back from Tucson!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17882448
> *one of these termite?????
> 
> 
> ...


now lick his balls :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17882452
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:14 AM~17882456
> *we already see your name in here too much ben wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:14 AM~17882456
> *we already see your name in here too much ben wtf
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17882427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:16 AM~17882472
> *lol. I had alot of coronas that day!!! Still drove back from Tucson!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW!!  *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 AM~17882481
> *GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW!!
> *



Night girl :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:15 AM~17882465
> *I've been good LOL  How are you?  :biggrin:
> *


just here, samo ol shit different pile!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:16 AM~17882477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: como chingas ya savemos que vendes rines bien caros :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SEE YOU TOMORROW BEN!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:16 AM~17882473
> *now lick his balls :0
> *


mando already did!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:16 AM~17882473
> *now lick his balls :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: .....J/K!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:18 AM~17882488
> *just here, samo ol shit different pile!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO Nice!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jun 25 2010, 12:18 AM~17882494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good night, sleep tight!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 AM~17882480
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *



never happened. I stopped at cirlce k after dropping the homies off and picked up another case. :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17882337
> *Solution.....
> Post them all.....
> after work hours!!!!! *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:18 AM~17882495
> *mando already did!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



not this mando! get it right!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:18 AM~17882493
> *:yessad:  :yessad: como chingas ya savemos que vendes rines bien caros  :biggrin:
> *


ya vas a cagar el palo baboso!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:18 AM~17882495
> *mando already did!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:16 AM~17882473
> *now lick his balls :0
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17882508
> *ya vas a cagar el palo baboso!!!!
> *


well gato ain't here am bored just popped a pill tell me a story vato, :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:19 AM~17882500
> *LMFAO Nice!!
> *


hows the weather in new mexico, is it like here,, "hell" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 12:19 AM~17882506
> *Solution.....
> Post them all.....
> after work hours!!!!!
> *


homie i dont have a job. i dont have a clue when that is!!!!! :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17882507
> *not this mando! get it right!
> *


not yet MANDO COMMANDO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:22 AM~17882528
> *not yet MANDO COMMANDO
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Where's Torta?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 12:19 AM~17882506
> *Solution.....
> Post them all.....
> after work hours!!!!!
> *


tell him to suck his pepe!!!!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17882507
> *not this mando! get it right!
> *


your right, my bad!!!!!!! sorry mando69c10


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17882511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BigMandoAZ, azmobn06, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, OGPLAYEr


wassup ese!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17882511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:23 AM~17882538
> *your right, my bad!!!!!!! sorry mando69c10
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AGAIN


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:21 AM~17882521
> *hows the weather in new mexico, is it like here,, "hell"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It's a *COOL 74* :biggrin: So no we don't get a glimpse of HELL weather over here LOL Shit it's 61 at my dads he is 2 hours from me hahahaha Sorry...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:21 AM~17882516
> *well gato ain't here am bored just popped a pill tell me a story vato,  :wow:
> *


i'll leave that up to Justin-az :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:23 AM~17882538
> *your right, my bad!!!!!!! sorry mando69c10
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah get it right cuz the other mando mine I mean he my homeboy and don't do that only in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17882546
> *It's a COOL 74  :biggrin: So no we don't get a glimpse of HELL weather over here LOL Shit it's 61 at my dads he is 2 hours from me hahahaha Sorry...
> *


damn thats nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:24 AM~17882545
> *AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


again

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:24 AM~17882545
> *AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


again cmc :biggrin: :biggrin: ( hint,hint) I think he wants gato lmao


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:26 AM~17882550
> *damn thats nice!!!!!!!
> *



It is nice being able to walk outside and be able to breathe LOL I don't miss AZ weather at ALL!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17882549
> *yeah get it right cuz the other mando mine I mean he my homeboy and don't do that only in vegas :biggrin:
> *


my turn!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17882549
> *yeah get it right cuz the other mando mine I mean he my homeboy and don't do that only in vegas :biggrin:
> *


Holy shit.............................................


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882561
> *my turn!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Cat looks like he smelled something funky LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17882547
> *i'll leave that up to Justin-az    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no I want to get some sleep ese I don't want to be here all night 10-4 justin-az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882561
> *my turn!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882557
> *again cmc :biggrin:  :biggrin: ( hint,hint) I think he wants gato lmao
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:28 AM~17882566
> *Cat looks like he smelled something funky LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882560
> *It is nice being able to walk outside and be able to breathe LOL I don't miss AZ weather at ALL!!
> *


damn i'm jealous :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882563
> *Holy shit.............................................
> *


you have your mando and I got mine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk really JK and (no ****) he all LUNA"S


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:29 AM~17882570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:28 AM~17882568
> *no I want to get some sleep ese I don't want to be here all night 10-4 justin-az
> *


one adam 12. zip it up, and zip it out!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:30 AM~17882577
> *you have your mando and I got mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk really JK and (no ****) he all LUNA"S
> *


you can keep them both! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:23 AM~17882536
> *Where's Torta?
> 
> 
> ...


I know ha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:29 AM~17882576
> *damn i'm jealous  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: Knightstalker calls it heaven weather over here...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:28 AM~17882566
> *Cat looks like he smelled something funky LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882561
> *my turn!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ok take a #------- :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:30 AM~17882577
> *you have your mando and I got mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk really JK and (no ****) he all LUNA"S
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i knew it!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:31 AM~17882587
> *:yes:
> *



:roflmao: You guys are BAD!! lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:30 AM~17882583
> *you can keep them both! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:31 AM~17882585
> *:roflmao: Knightstalker calls it heaven weather over here...
> *


This is my kind of weather......


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882603
> *This is my kind of weather......
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:31 AM~17882585
> *:roflmao: Knightstalker calls it heaven weather over here...
> *


i heard there are heavenly tortas there too, is that true???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:33 AM~17882607
> *LMFAO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:30 AM~17882583
> *you can keep them both! :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:31 AM~17882591
> *ok take a #------- :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882603
> *This is my kind of weather......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882593
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i knew it!!!!!
> *


cuz you got gato


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 AM~17882557
> *again cmc :biggrin:  :biggrin: ( hint,hint) I think he wants gato lmao
> *


this gato?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:33 AM~17882608
> *i heard there are heavenly tortas there too, is that true???
> *



There's some running around LOL you are more than likely to find the spoiled ones first tho gotta search for the good ones :rofl:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882603
> *This is my kind of weather......
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:35 AM~17882624
> *this gato?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:30 AM~17882577
> *you have your mando and I got mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk really JK and (no ****) he all LUNA"S
> *



Oh fort mc dowell mando, aka spooner! :biggrin: al dont stop talking bout him


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:34 AM~17882621
> *cuz you got gato
> *


hey, thats all compita right there!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:35 AM~17882626
> *There's some running around LOL you are more than likely to find the spoiled ones first tho gotta search for the good ones  :rofl:
> *



road trip / scavenger hunt!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:35 AM~17882624
> *this gato?
> 
> 
> ...


he an easy bitch


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

this gato?


















dont they look the same????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17882644
> *road trip / scavenger hunt!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Hey gotta make it fun right? lmfao


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:36 AM~17882637
> *Oh fort mc dowell mando, aka spooner!  :biggrin: al dont stop talking bout him
> *


haha his N I mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17882651
> *Hey gotta make it fun right?  lmfao
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17882648
> *this gato?
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :rofl:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17882643
> *hey, thats all compita right there!!!!!!
> *


hey watch it with my compa compita loco


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:35 AM~17882626
> *There's some running around LOL you are more than likely to find the spoiled ones first tho gotta search for the good ones  :rofl:
> *


then the serch continues!!!! i was going to post a pic to show you what i was talking about but mikey might get mad!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17882648
> *this gato?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:38 AM~17882655
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Knightstalker can drive you while you hang out the window with your net :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17882648
> *this gato?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

hey check out lunas tent


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 AM~17882665
> *Knightstalker can drive you while you hang out the window with your net  :thumbsup:
> *



my harpoon!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 AM~17882663
> *then the serch continues!!!!  i was going to post a pic to show you what i was talking about but mikey might get mad!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh no worries I've seen many pictures of what you are talking about on here LOL You also got Knightstalkers layitlow banned at work too lmfao he was all hurt... :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:40 AM~17882670
> *hey check out lunas tent
> 
> 
> ...


I can see him bent over in there....NO **** to me that dam broke back lowrider joto!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:40 AM~17882672
> *my harpoon!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OH SHIT!! High tech are we lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17882675
> *Oh no worries I've seen many pictures of what you are talking about on here LOL You also got Knightstalkers layitlow banned at work too lmfao he was all hurt... :thumbsup:
> *



BUSTED! He still haves his wackberry i mean blackberry! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17882675
> *Oh no worries I've seen many pictures of what you are talking about on here LOL You also got Knightstalkers layitlow banned at work too lmfao he was all hurt... :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:38 AM~17882654
> *haha his N I mando
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i seen him driving a bus the other day!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17882677
> *I can see him bent over in there....NO **** to me that dam broke back lowrider joto!
> *




:wow: :scrutinize: Why would you even think of something like that???????


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:42 AM~17882679
> *BUSTED! He still haves his wackberry i mean blackberry!  :biggrin:
> *



He don't he has the Droid now LOL He broke his crackberry addiction lmfao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:38 AM~17882658
> *hey watch it with my compa compita loco
> *


ya lambele los guevos


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 AM~17882688
> *He don't he has the Droid now LOL He broke his crackberry addiction lmfao
> *


Droid aye muy chingon


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 AM~17882665
> *Knightstalker can drive you while you hang out the window with your net  :thumbsup:
> *


oh shit he knows the drill!!!! he's the man knightstalker!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 AM~17882694
> *Droid aye muy chingon
> *


It don't like him tho LMFAO it keeps deleting his messages hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:42 AM~17882687
> *:wow:  :scrutinize: Why would you even think of something like that???????
> *


just saying homie :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


YOU know AL :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:40 AM~17882670
> *hey check out lunas tent
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know why he likes that tent, cause it looks like an asshole door!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:45 AM~17882706
> *lol i know why he likes that tent, cause it looks like an asshole door!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 AM~17882697
> *oh shit he knows the drill!!!!  he's the man knightstalker!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

going to the garage......grab a couple more


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 AM~17882693
> *ya lambele los guevos
> *


no esque el si es compa todavia no se me olvida que me dejaste solito :buttkick:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17882675
> *Oh no worries I've seen many pictures of what you are talking about on here LOL You also got Knightstalkers layitlow banned at work too lmfao he was all hurt... :thumbsup:
> *


he should've been working que no??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k at least i know he works behind a desk, not like these other fools,...... mikey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 AM~17882701
> *just saying homie :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> YOU know AL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:47 AM~17882721
> *he should've working que no???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k at least i know he works behind a desk, not like these other fools,...... mikey!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mikey works behind a toilet :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17882677
> *I can see him bent over in there....NO **** to me that dam broke back lowrider joto!
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:42 AM~17882679
> *BUSTED! He still haves his wackberry i mean blackberry!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17882726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:47 AM~17882721
> *he should've working que no???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k at least i know he works behind a desk, not like these other fools,...... mikey!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



layitlow is his coke he can't work with out it LMFAO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 AM~17882694
> *Droid aye muy chingon
> *


x63 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17882726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suave AL :biggrin:no ****


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17882726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OMG not this picture it *traumatized * me the first time I seen it lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:47 AM~17882715
> *no esque el si es compa todavia no se me olvida que me dejaste solito :buttkick:
> *


some body turned off the lights, help me!!!!! stfu!!!!!!! you need to learn to be a worrior!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17882726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: fuckin mando, thats funny shit!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:50 AM~17882745
> *some body turned off the lights, help me!!!!!    stfu!!!!!!! you need to learn to be a worrior!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17882727
> *mikey works behind a toilet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: azmobn06, LADY C, *Knightstalker*, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, 97TownCar, Justin-Az


HE IS HERE EVERYONE SHHHHH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:49 AM~17882738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quit drinking expensive water :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:49 AM~17882734
> *layitlow is his coke he can't work with out it LMFAO
> *


coke de polvo?????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

lost vegas pic oh shit


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:52 AM~17882756
> *quit drinking expensive water :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:52 AM~17882754
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: azmobn06, LADY C, Knightstalker, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, 97TownCar, Justin-Az
> HE IS HERE EVERYONE SHHHHH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:52 AM~17882756
> *quit drinking expensive water :biggrin:
> *



not expensive anymore sb1070 brought down the price


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:52 AM~17882754
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: azmobn06, LADY C, Knightstalker, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, 97TownCar, Justin-Az
> HE IS HERE EVERYONE SHHHHH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:52 AM~17882756
> *quit drinking expensive water :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17882759
> *coke de polvo?????
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17882760
> *lost vegas pic oh shit
> 
> 
> ...


Nalgame dios :wow:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17882760
> *lost vegas pic oh shit
> 
> 
> ...



All this picture is missing is the bouncy springs holding his eyes LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17882765
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17882760
> *lost vegas pic oh shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 daaaaaaaammmmnnnn...... look at that 79 monte carlo!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882773
> *All this picture is missing is the bouncy springs holding his eyes LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 AM~17882767
> *not expensive anymore sb1070 brought down the price
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new avatar MASSSS PUUUTO


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is AL exercising or trying to be short? :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:55 AM~17882779
> *:0  :0  :0  daaaaaaaammmmnnnn...... look at that 79 monte carlo!!!!!!
> *


Only you Ben!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882772
> *Nalgame dios :wow:
> *


x63


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:56 AM~17882789
> *is AL exercising or trying to be short?  :roflmao:
> *



i have no idea


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882773
> *All this picture is missing is the bouncy springs holding his eyes LOL
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:56 AM~17882794
> *Only you Ben!!!
> *


ben so estupit


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:57 AM~17882797
> *i have no idea
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:57 AM~17882799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There you go lmfao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he pissed his pants and its running down his leg!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:56 AM~17882794
> *Only you Ben!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 12:57 AM~17882800
> *ben so estupit
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:59 AM~17882809
> *maybe he pissed his pants and its running down his leg!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hey no bullshit, now i know why he dont get drunk...........mofo pisses it all out before it can hit his system


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:59 AM~17882809
> *maybe he pissed his pants and its running down his leg!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO!!! Possible.. His last status on Facebook said he was fishing so we will have to wait for the real answer LOL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think thomas was touching him or maybe mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:00 AM~17882821
> *hey no bullshit, now i know why he dont get drunk...........mofo pisses it all out before it can hit his system
> *


like a water hose, :biggrin: :biggrin: MR. PEEBODY!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:00 AM~17882824
> *I think thomas was touching him or maybe mando
> *



tag team


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:01 AM~17882828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Americas next top model :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:01 AM~17882828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche joto


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:01 AM~17882832
> *tag team
> *


x81 then ray ray came along lalalalalalalala


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:00 AM~17882822
> *LMFAO!!! Possible.. His last status on Facebook said he was fishing so we will have to wait for the real answer LOL
> *


HE PROBABLY WAS HIDING HIS LIL FISH IN HIS BOYFRIENDS POCKET, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 12:56 AM~17882789
> *is AL exercising or trying to be short?  :roflmao:
> *


he's trying to hide his nipples :0 



No ****!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:02 AM~17882843
> *x81 then ray ray came along lalalalalalalala
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17882850
> *HE PROBABLY WAS HIDING HIS LIL FISH IN HIS BOYFRIENDS POCKET, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMFAO omg you guys are too much...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:01 AM~17882828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAS PUTO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17882853
> *he's trying to hide his nipples :0
> No ****!
> *



Hide???? did they get happy to see the camera?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out of here...got to work in acouple of hours.....
Last beer!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:04 AM~17882862
> *Hide???? did they get happy to see the camera?
> *



i think someone was blowing on his ear


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:01 AM~17882835
> *Americas next top model  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:06 AM~17882869
> *I'm out of here...got to work in acouple of hours.....
> Last beer!
> 
> ...



Oooh your a bad drinker the top of the napkin shows there was some beer spillage lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:06 AM~17882869
> *I'm out of here...got to work in acouple of hours.....
> Last beer!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:04 AM~17882856
> *LMFAO omg you guys are too much...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:07 AM~17882877
> *Oooh your a bad drinker the top of the napkin shows there was some beer spillage lol
> *


it's from the condensation :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 25 2010, 01:06 AM~17882870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:06 AM~17882870
> *i think someone was blowing on his ear
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 AM~17882886
> *it's from the condensation :biggrin:
> *



I'll give you that one good come back LMFAO :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:07 AM~17882878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:07 AM~17882878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE, YOUR READY WITHA LL THESE PICS HUH, LETS SEE YOU BUST OUT WITH THE BUDWEISER 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17882900
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 AM~17882889
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Nasty


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17882895
> *I'll give you that one good come back LMFAO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 AM~17882886
> *it's from the condensation :biggrin:
> *


muy chingon "CONDENSATION" YOU MEAN SWEAT QUE NO??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17882902
> *DAMN HOMIE, YOUR READY WITHA LL THESE PICS HUH,  LETS SEE YOU BUST OUT WITH THE BUDWEISER 63 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Huh!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17882900
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:09 AM~17882902
> *DAMN HOMIE, YOUR READY WITHA LL THESE PICS HUH,  LETS SEE YOU BUST OUT WITH THE BUDWEISER 63 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:11 AM~17882911
> *muy chingon "CONDENSATION"  YOU MEAN SWEAT QUE NO??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



He wanted to use big words don't hate :biggrin: jk


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:12 AM~17882920
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:10 AM~17882905
> *Nasty
> *


:yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:12 AM~17882920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMM


Excuse me.......... :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:11 AM~17882911
> *muy chingon "CONDENSATION"  YOU MEAN SWEAT QUE NO??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:12 AM~17882922
> *He wanted to use big words don't hate  :biggrin: jk
> *



SAME DIFFERENCE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:12 AM~17882920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

this one is my all time favorite


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS IS GATO WHEN HE'S NOT ALL CHORRIADO!!!!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

chirp, chirp, chirp (crickets in the background)

Ackward silence :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:16 AM~17882949
> *THIS IS GATO WHEN HE'S NOT ALL CHORRIADO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:16 AM~17882947
> *this one is my all time favorite
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:15 AM~17882939
> *DAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS HOMIE
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:12 AM~17882922
> *He wanted to use big words don't hate  :biggrin: jk
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:12 AM~17882924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY SHIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:16 AM~17882947
> *this one is my all time favorite
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:16 AM~17882947
> *this one is my all time favorite
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT HOMIE, ESTA APRETADO LOCO!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is one I took.....right mood


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 AM~17882961
> *This is one I took.....right mood
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Screw that I only watch Big Fish! 



> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 07:44 AM~17874501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

throw bck


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 AM~17882961
> *This is one I took.....right mood
> 
> 
> ...


PEEPING TOM!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:21 AM~17882965
> *:thumbsup:
> *


not bad for an amatuer :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:21 AM~17882967
> *throw bck
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:23 AM~17882972
> *not bad for an amatuer :biggrin:
> *



There is never any bad photos everyone has a eye for something different well some of the pictures ben post are bad in a nasty way LMFAO...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

One of MY personal faves


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:23 AM~17882972
> *not bad for an amatuer :biggrin:
> *


LOL FOR AN AMATUER PEEPING TOM!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:23 AM~17882978
> *There is never any bad photos everyone has a eye for something different well some of the pictures ben post are bad in a nasty way LMFAO...
> *


True dat!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:24 AM~17882980
> *One of MY personal faves
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

Now with what I just said I'm sure he is gonna go look for a bad photo lmfao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:23 AM~17882978
> *There is never any bad photos everyone has a eye for something different well some of the pictures ben post are bad in a nasty way LMFAO...
> *


 :0 NOT IM MY EYES LADY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:25 AM~17882985
> *:0  NOT IM MY EYES LADY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:25 AM~17882985
> *:0  NOT IM MY EYES LADY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Too funny!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:24 AM~17882980
> *One of MY personal faves
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMMMMNNN LOOK WHAT TIME IT IS ON THE CLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:26 AM~17882988
> *hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT GOT MY EYES, YOU DONT SEE WHAT I SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:27 AM~17882995
> *DAAAAAAMMMMNNN LOOK WHAT TIME IT IS ON THE CLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: DIRTY SOUTH


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:27 AM~17882998
> *YOU DONT GOT MY EYES, YOU DONT SEE WHAT I SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thank god! JK Ben...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 AM~17882961
> *This is one I took.....right mood
> 
> 
> ...


like that! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:28 AM~17883006
> *Thank god! JK Ben...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:28 AM~17883002
> *:happysad:
> *


J/K HOMIE,





















THOSE ARE SOME NICE JACK STANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:28 AM~17883006
> *Thank god! JK Ben...
> *


TORTAS TORTAS TORTAS!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:29 AM~17883010
> *like that!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MANDO I KNOW YOU GOT ONE MORE PIC FOR ME QUE NO?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:30 AM~17883016
> *J/K HOMIE,
> THOSE ARE SOME NICE JACK STANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What you talking about homie :angry: 







































:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:29 AM~17883010
> *like that!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:32 AM~17883032
> *What you talking about homie :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE PICTURE WITH THE SIX-FO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 02:28 AM~17883003
> *:wave: DIRTY SOUTH
> *


what popp'n homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:32 AM~17883029
> *HEY MANDO I KNOW YOU GOT ONE MORE PIC FOR ME QUE NO?????
> *


no


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:33 AM~17883035
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THE PICTURE WITH THE SIX-FO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh.......ok :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH+Jun 25 2010, 01:33 AM~17883038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:33 AM~17883038
> *what popp'n homie
> *


JUST CHILLIN BRO, HOW YOU BEEN??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 AM~17883039
> *no
> *


  :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I like this one...had no clue someone was stalking "The Most Interesting Man In The World" :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:31 AM~17883023
> *TORTAS TORTAS TORTAS!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



lmfao... Calm down there lol


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 02:35 AM~17883045
> *Sup homie
> :roflmao:
> *


que onda brother


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:36 AM~17883052
> *I like this one...had no clue someone was stalking "The Most Interesting Man In The World" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:36 AM~17883052
> *I like this one...had no clue someone was stalking "The Most Interesting Man In The World" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:37 AM~17883055
> *lmfao... Calm down there lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OOOOOKAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 02:35 AM~17883047
> *JUST CHILLIN BRO,  HOW YOU BEEN??
> *


ku homie just working on the 72


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:39 AM~17883063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  OOOOOKAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *













Your cut off from the tortas...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:37 AM~17883056
> *que onda brother
> *


Chilling homie, drinking a few before going to work :biggrin: 

How you been Ed? Can't wait to party down with you guys!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:39 AM~17883065
> *ku homie just workingon the 72
> *


DAMN HOMIE THAT CAR LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL LIKE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

damn going through some files finding some good pics from back when


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:40 AM~17883070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS MANDO69C10 ON TUESDAY MORNINGS ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:41 AM~17883080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS MANDO69C10 ON TUESDAY MORNINGS ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Oh shit lmfao


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:41 AM~17883078
> *damn going through some files finding some good pics from back when
> 
> 
> ...


Who dat?

























In the background......look like a torta :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 25 2010, 01:42 AM~17883081
> *Oh shit lmfao
> *


:yes:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 02:40 AM~17883073
> *DAMN HOMIE  THAT CAR LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL LIKE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thank you brother i put an old sku color bar in it.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:42 AM~17883083
> *Who dat?
> In the background......look like a torta :biggrin:
> *



It's a mystery the picture is now a graveyard LOL


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:41 AM~17883078
> *damn going through some files finding some good pics from back when
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't quick enough!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:42 AM~17883083
> *Who dat?
> In the background......look like a torta :biggrin:
> *


PUT THAT PIC UP AGAIN MANDO, I WANNA SEE!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:42 AM~17883083
> *Who dat?
> In the background......look like a torta :biggrin:
> *


thats dj kane from the cumbia kings! i think it was a party in casa grande couple years back


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:41 AM~17883080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS MANDO69C10 ON TUESDAY MORNINGS ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:43 AM~17883086
> *thank you brother i put an old sku color bar in it.
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE TIGHT, DID YOU FIND THAT HERE IN TOWN??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:43 AM~17883086
> *thank you brother i put an old sku color bar in it.
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

the last san diego lrm show at qualcomm


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 02:40 AM~17883072
> *Chilling homie, drinking a few before going to work :biggrin:
> 
> How you been Ed? Can't wait to party down with you guys!
> *


YA HOMIE IT'S GONNA BE CLEAN WERE GONNA PUT IT DOWN


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:43 AM~17883091
> *PUT THAT PIC UP AGAIN MANDO, I WANNA SEE!!!!!!!
> *


Dam the word Torta comes up and everyone wants in :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:45 AM~17883099
> *the last san diego lrm show at qualcomm
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:46 AM~17883102
> *Dam the word Torta comes up and everyone wants in :biggrin:
> *


It's a male drug :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:45 AM~17883099
> *the last san diego lrm show at qualcomm
> 
> 
> ...


 2,1,1,2,1,1,1,1,2,2,2,1,2,2,1 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

check out the plate


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:46 AM~17883101
> *YA HOMIE IT'S GONNA BE CLEAN WERE GONNA PUT IT DOWN
> *


YOU GUYS ALWAYS THROW GOOD PARTIES HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:46 AM~17883101
> *YA HOMIE IT'S GONNA BE CLEAN WERE GONNA PUT IT DOWN
> *


Hell yea!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:46 AM~17883103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this bumper :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:46 AM~17883102
> *Dam the word Torta comes up and everyone wants in :biggrin:
> *


YAAAA SOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:48 AM~17883118
> *YAAAA SOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 AM~17883119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lambion!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 AM~17883119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LUCKY DOGG!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 02:44 AM~17883094
> *DAMN THOSE ARE TIGHT, DID YOU FIND THAT HERE IN TOWN??
> *


YA I CAN GET THEM FOR 175 BRAND SPANKING NEW !


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 AM~17883122
> *Lambion!
> *


Y SI!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 25 2010, 01:50 AM~17883125
> *YA I CAN GET THEM FOR 175 BRAND SPANKING NEW !
> *


IT WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD IN MY RIDE TOO!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAMN 1:51 AM AND...................................

Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ, kraz13, azmobn06, montecarlo1987ls, Justin-Az, El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright fuck it......I'm out of here...got to take nap then off to work and I'm buzzzzzed like a mofo :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:52 AM~17883137
> *Alright fuck it......I'm out of here...got to take nap then off to work and I'm buzzzzzed like a mofo :wow:
> 
> 
> *


PEACE OUT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:52 AM~17883135
> *DAMN 1:51 AM AND...................................
> 
> Ben'sCustomWheels, BigMandoAZ, kraz13, azmobn06, montecarlo1987ls, Justin-Az, El Azteca 85 Buick
> *


No shit!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:52 AM~17883137
> *Alright fuck it......I'm out of here...got to take nap then off to work and I'm buzzzzzed like a mofo :wow:
> 
> 
> *


meee tooo homies, i gotta NOT work tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:48 AM~17883116
> *I like this bumper :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

bigmando az your wrong for not posting another pic, i'll remember that shit!!!  



























:biggrin: :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 01:54 AM~17883144
> *meee tooo homies, i gotta NOT work tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Ben'sCustomWheels Today, 01:54 AM
| | Post #72945 

"UNITY C.C."

Days without job: 13,797
Joined: Feb 2006
From: "SOUTH SIDE PHX AZ"
Car Club: *UNITY CAR CLUB*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:56 AM~17883153
> *Ben'sCustomWheels  Today, 01:54 AM
> |    | Post #72945
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:56 AM~17883153
> *Ben'sCustomWheels  Today, 01:54 AM
> |    | Post #72945
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

im out good nite


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn homies, 38 pages since we logged on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i'm out now fo reals :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 02:03 AM~17883168
> *im out good nite
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

good morning!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hot as fuk outside right now


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 25 2010, 07:29 AM~17884010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEATING FIRST THING SUCKS.


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 25 2010, 08:43 AM~17884413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17881866
> *IT'S NOT A PURSE IT'S A MAN BAG WITH A PURSE HOMIES!!
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




SORRY I JUST HAD TO FIX THAT ONE!!!!

SORRY AL!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup az side. Sittin here drinkin a coffee. Liz and I went fishin at 6am. Came back with 16 more trout. She is cleaning em now!! Over cast some. Great start to our friday!!
Enjoy the heat!! Bitches are biting crazy!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17882184
> *hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!! :angry:
> *


THX BIG BEN!!!
YOU WORDED THAT SUFFICE MY BROWN CARNAL!!!


_HEY ALL OF AZ-SIDE,,,THE HOMIE ROLLIN HAD HIS CAMERA.............._


SHUDDA STARTED OUT SUMPIN LIKE THAT....QUE NO BIG BEN AND AZ SIDE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:03 AM~17882382
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS SOME FUCKIN FUNNY SHIT!!!!!
DAM I LOVE THIS BAR!!!!

I LAFFED SO HARD WITH THIS ONE MR T!!!!

THX!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:56 AM~17883153
> *Ben'sCustomWheels  Today, 01:54 AM
> |    | Post #72945
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 02:03 AM~17883169
> *damn homies, 38 pages since we logged on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'm out now fo reals  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 25 2010, 06:56 AM~17883814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Arty!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jun 25 2010, 07:44 AM~17884079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :rant: :yessad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 25 2010, 09:05 AM~17884601
> *Sup az side. Sittin here drinkin a coffee. Liz and I went fishin at 6am. Came back with 16 more trout. She is cleaning em now!! Over cast some.  Great start to our friday!!
> Enjoy the heat!! Bitches are biting crazy!!
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 25 2010, 09:22 AM~17884753
> *NOW THATS SOME FUCKIN FUNNY SHIT!!!!!
> DAM I LOVE THIS BAR!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 25 2010, 09:28 AM~17884802
> *
> *


Sup homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 25 2010, 12:09 AM~17882424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP CLOWNIN PEOPLE BIG BEN!!! WHY YOU LIE,,,,,"LOOKIN AT TORTAS" WTF????
YOU WAS PUTTIN THEM UP!!!


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 12:12 AM~17882442
> *I got a pic for you :biggrin:  You Corona drinker you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT WHEN THE PHOENIX P.R. WERE TRYIN TO GET YOU TO PROSPECT AND ONLY AL GAVE IN???


THIS AL IF HE WAS HERE>>>>>"BAM MANDO FINED! FINED I SAY!!! HOMIE CARD PULLED,,,,VEGAS HERE I COME!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jun 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17882446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HECTOR CMON ,,,,BEN IS THE LIL NIGHTSHIFT BOSS...KNIGHTSTALKER IS SECURITY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> not this mando! get it right!


FINED! FINED! FINED! VEGAS HERE I COME!!



> ya vas a cagar el palo baboso!!!!







> AGAIN


LOLOLOLOL


> again cmc :biggrin: :biggrin: ( hint,hint) I think he wants gato lmao





> Cat looks like he smelled something funky LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


YUP YUP!


> no I want to get some sleep ese I don't want to be here all night 10-4 justin-az


LOLOLOLOLOL



> :roflmao: You guys are BAD!! lol






> This is my kind of weather......


:werd: 




> i heard there are heavenly tortas there too, is that true???


YOU AINT NUTTIN NICE BIG BEN!!



> this gato?



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW NOW THATS A MOFUKKKIN PIMP!!! :biggrin: 


> There's some running around LOL you are more than likely to find the spoiled ones first tho gotta search for the good ones :rofl:


DAM DAM DAM DAM,,,,ROAD TRIP BEN,,,,OH MY BAD,,,, JUST LET ME BORROW THE GAS MUNNEY! :cheesy:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:57 PM~17876925
> *YA HOMIE
> ASK FOR ALLEN!!!
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone with allen,and he's hooking it up with crazy cheap prices. Thanx for the hommie hook up. Ima go check out his shop in a couple hours and if its all legit ima be sending him mad bizness for the summer time... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 25 2010, 12:36 AM~17882637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:14 AM~17882936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64

This fucker suppose to be camping and spending the time with his family. Liz needs to take his phone away!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:56 AM~17883153
> *Ben'sCustomWheels  Today, 01:54 AM
> |    | Post #72945
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 02:03 AM~17883169
> *damn homies, 38 pages since we logged on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'm out now fo reals  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and thats what we call having a good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 24 2010, 10:09 PM~17881893
> *:biggrin: I JUST HOPE THAT LUNA DOESN'T SEE THE PIC!!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TOO LATE FOOL!! Lol

U know the drill.. Hand it over!!

Homey Card Pulled.....Indefinitly!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 25 2010, 09:05 AM~17884601
> *Sup az side. Sittin here drinkin a coffee. Liz and I went fishin at 6am. Came back with 16 more trout. She is cleaning em now!! Over cast some.  Great start to our friday!!
> Enjoy the heat!! Bitches are biting crazy!!
> *


thats sounds so nice Al
glad to hear your having a good time and damn the fish sounds soooooo good!!
iif yo can bring me one back!!!
you can just bring it back in this!!


































































:biggrin: 










WATCH OUT FOR THAT GIANT SNAKE BEHIND YOU....(NO ****)


ITS THE HAND ON THE HIP THAT SETS IT OFF!!!!!
:wow: 

your SATCHEL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jun 25 2010, 10:59 AM~17885594
> *Just got off the phone with allen,and he's hooking it up with crazy cheap prices. Thanx for the hommie hook up. Ima go check out his shop in a couple hours and if its all legit ima be sending him mad bizness for the summer time... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO,,,THATS WHATS UP!!!
HE GOT SOME REALLY NICE TRAJES!!!

:biggrin: 
DONT FORGET TO MENTION THE FREE TIE!!!

MAN THAT ADD IS AS OLD AS SOMEBODY ON THIS THREAD IM NOT GONNA SAY NO NAMES BUT HE SMELLS LIKE FEECH RIGHT NOW.

IF HE ACTS RIGHT HE WILL GET ALOT A BIZNESS FROM EVERYBODY!!! 

HE COOL GENTE, I KNOWN HOMIE FOR SOME YEARS!!!.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 11:25 AM~17885862
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigMandoAZ, ONLY IDENTITY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17880430
> *<span style='color:red'>Man! Thanks Homie! That is crazy i tripped out when i heard this! that's coo you are doing this to help me out in my loss! Thank you all for the help and support! I will keep everyone posted on whats going on and if i do get anything! Man! did i say Thank you? if not Thank you all!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17882184
> *hey Jamal is a homie and i have no problem helping my homie out but whats up with putting my name on the first row you act like i get those damn videos for free!!!!! :angry:
> *


*what are you sayin Ben????*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*



Originally posted by ART LOKS@Jun 25 2010, 09:14 AM~17884661
I dont think hector was meaning anything by it! I'm sure he was just putting the most common people that are on az side everyday! all homie is tryin to do is help out the same as he would do for you! and out of that post you guys are acting as if he did something bad! Thats says something though! Its all good Homies! if ever anyone on AZ side has something bad happen to them and anyone else post up something to try and help out PUT MY NAME ON THE LIST AND ILL DO WHAT I CAN TO HELP OUT! Thanks LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB!!!</span></span>

Click to expand...

*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17882337
> *<span style='color:red'>I HAVE CAME UP WITH A SOLUTION............ WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF KEEPING THE TORTA TUESDAYS AND GETTING RID OF THICK ASS THURSDAYS AND FINE ASS FRIDAY'S???????  THAT WAY MIKEY, I MEAN ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE DESK JOBS, AKA PERFORM JANITORIAL SERVICES, WONT LOOSE THEIR GOOD JOBS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT WAY THEY WOULD ONLY HAVE TO WATCH THEIR BACKS (JACK OFF ON THE DOWNLOW) ONE DAY A WEEK INSTED OF 3 DAYS A WEEK!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> J/K MIKEY I'M JUST MESSING WITH YOU CRYBABY!!!!!!!! (NO ****)
> ...


DONT HATE JUST CUZ YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR PEEPEE IN LIKE 10 YEARS NIGGIE.



J/K :biggrin: I LOVE YOU BEN. IN A TOTAL NO **** WAY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jun 25 2010, 06:56 AM~17883814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:23 PM~17886237
> *whats up homies?????
> *


*????*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:11 PM~17886159
> *
> I dont think hector was meaning anything by it! I'm sure he was just putting the most common people that are on az side everyday! all homie is tryin to do is help out the same as he would do for you! and out of that post you guys are acting as if he did something bad! Thats says something though! Its all good Homies! if ever anyone on AZ side has something bad happen to them and anyone else post up something to try and help out PUT MY NAME ON THE LIST AND ILL DO WHAT I CAN TO HELP OUT! Thanks LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB!!![/font]
> *


homie i got your back!!!!!!!! when can we start donating dogg????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:24 PM~17886244
> *????
> *


answer your phone bitch!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:26 PM~17886263
> *answer your phone bitch!!!!!
> *


*
its at home and im at a homies you can p.m though!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 12:21 PM~17886227
> *DONT HATE  JUST CUZ YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR PEEPEE IN LIKE 10 YEARS NIGGIE.
> J/K  :biggrin: I LOVE YOU BEN. IN A TOTAL NO **** WAY!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cause you dont take it out your mouth niggie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 PM~17886272
> *
> its at home and im at a homies you can p.m though!
> *


no no no p.m's i didnt mean nothing bad i was just wondering why the names and calling people out, but its ku dogg, you know az is where you started and all the az side has love for your stanky ass!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: come over and chill at the pad so we can talk!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 25 2010, 11:36 AM~17885930
> *TOO LATE FOOL!! Lol
> 
> U know the drill..   Hand it over!!
> ...




You can't pull homie cards no more luna u wanna know why?  
















































*CAUSE YOUR CARD HAS BEEN PULLED HOMIE!! :biggrin: *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 12:21 PM~17886227
> *DONT HATE  JUST CUZ YOU HAVENT SEEN YOUR PEEPEE IN LIKE 10 YEARS NIGGIE.
> J/K  :biggrin: I LOVE YOU BEN. IN A TOTAL NO **** WAY!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn low blow!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:33 PM~17886319
> *You can't pull homie cards no more luna u wanna know why?
> CAUSE YOUR CARD HAS BEEN PULLED HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



IT OFFICIAL!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:36 PM~17886342
> *IT OFFICIAL!!!!!!
> *



Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:33 PM~17886319
> *You can't pull homie cards no more luna u wanna know why?
> CAUSE YOUR CARD HAS BEEN PULLED HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 PM~17886308
> *no no no p.m's  i didnt mean nothing bad i was just wondering why the names and calling people out, but its ku dogg, you know az is where you started and all the az side has love for your stanky ass!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  come over and chill at the pad so we can talk!!!!
> *


*Naw its coo! im sayin no hard feeling about it or anything! dude is just tryin to help out! AZ in not Only where i started it where i am from! and through it all that will never change! I always Have and always will show Arizona Love! You all know that!!! I call you when i get back Home!! whats for dinner????*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 12:35 PM~17886333
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: damn low blow!!!!!!
> *


lol he's used to low blows!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 PM~17886365
> *lol he's used to low blows!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you were suppose to be here ar noon what happen? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:38 PM~17886358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He can't pull no more homie cards!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:38 PM~17886359
> *Naw its coo! im sayin no hard feeling about it or anything! dude is just tryin to help out! AZ in not Only where i started it where i am from! and through it all that will never change! I always Have and always will show Arizona Love! You all know that!!! I call you when i get back Home!! whats for dinner????
> *


that cool homie everyone gots your back homeboy!!!! when and where can we start donating bro???

as for dinner, you know this maaaannnnn!!!!










your favorite!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 PM~17886400
> *that cool homie everyone gots your back homeboy!!!!  when and where can we start donating bro???
> 
> as for dinner, you know this maaaannnnn!!!!
> ...



shit you better be bringing me some of those when you come to my house homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:41 PM~17886378
> *you were suppose to be here ar noon what happen? :biggrin:
> *


  i had a guy call me for some tires so i had to make that money :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 PM~17886410
> *shit you better be bringing me some of those when you come to my house homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


look good huh!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 PM~17886412
> *  i had a guy call me for some tires so i had to make that money :biggrin:
> *



Cool I hear you make that money!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:45 PM~17886415
> *look good huh!!!!
> *


hell yeah gonna go to long wongs tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:46 PM~17886429
> *hell yeah gonna go to long wongs tonight  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: really?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:48 PM~17886446
> *:wow:  really?? :biggrin:
> *


yup gonna get them to go... Got 2 free nights at casino hotel gonna go relax and win me some money tonight :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:38 PM~17886359
> *Naw its coo! im sayin no hard feeling about it or anything! dude is just tryin to help out! AZ in not Only where i started it where i am from! and through it all that will never change! I always Have and always will show Arizona Love! You all know that!!! I call you when i get back Home!! whats for dinner????
> *


we got you home boy me you KFC tonight without ben, Man fuck KFC lets do POPEYE"S :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:33 PM~17886319
> *You can't pull homie cards no more luna u wanna know why?
> CAUSE YOUR CARD HAS BEEN PULLED HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:07 PM~17886134
> *Man! Thanks Homie! That is crazy i tripped out when i heard this! that's coo you are doing this to help me out in my loss! Thank you all for the help and support! I will keep everyone posted on whats going on and if i do get anything! Man! did i say Thank you? if not Thank you all!
> *




AZ-SIDE GOT UR BACK JAMAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

right back in this bitch.......long day already :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:10 PM~17886147
> *what are you sayin Ben????
> *


 :biggrin: ALL THOSE PEOPLE AT TE TOP OF THAT NAME LIST SHUD GET THE HOMIE HOOKUP!! AFTER U GET URZ HOMIE! :biggrin: 


OR BEN WILL COME UP WITH SUMPIN BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599

At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him too.
More details later...[/i]


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:27 PM~17886272
> *
> its at home and im at a homies you can p.m though!
> *


jamal just tell him that we having lunch :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:11 PM~17886159
> *
> MAN JAMAL!! WE ALL GETS DOWN WITH THE GETS DOWN!!!!
> WE JUST GIVIN HECTOR THE BIZZEE NESS!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 25 2010, 12:28 PM~17886284
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: cause you dont take it out your mouth niggie!!!!!
> *


PLZ PLZ PLZ,,,,,NO TALKIN WIT YO MOUTHFUL!!! :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 01:04 PM~17886588
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> If you have any questions call him at:
> 480-307-5599
> ...



Homiette what the fuk did I say about this to crack you up?? :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:33 PM~17886319
> *You can't pull homie cards no more luna u wanna know why?
> ITS OFFICIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: </span>*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 PM~17886622
> *Homiette what the fuk did I say about this to crack you up?? :uh:
> *


 :run: 











:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 01:04 PM~17886588
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> If you have any questions call him at:
> 480-307-5599
> ...



I want a "one of a kind never built before ADEX PUMP"!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 PM~17886622
> *Homiette what the fuk did I say about this to crack you up?? :uh:
> *


SIMPLE HOMIES WUD DO!!!

CAUSE ALL THE LADYS ON HERE ARE OUR HOMIES TO!!!! 
IT GOES FOR BOTH,,,,LOOK AT AL!!!


NO HE MORE LIKE A HOMIETTE WIT A SATCHEL!
:cheesy: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:42 PM~17886395
> *He can't pull no more homie cards!! :biggrin:
> *


This! :uh: 

Sorry Luna But it was funny! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

come out and support :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

1. Homette-
Feminine connotation of the word homie meaning friend, and or companion. In most situations not meant to be taken seriously but only as telling the receiver of the comment the they are the speaker freind.
Girl, you's my homette.

Sorry, I know I grew up in the projects but I never called any of the homegirls "Homiette or Homette......just sounds weird


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:13 PM~17886661
> *I want a "one of a kind never built before ADEX PUMP"!!!
> *


Adex Dump! :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 25 2010, 12:28 PM~17886284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR USE TO NO BLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Jun 24 2010, 08:02 AM~17875047
> *anyone know when Johhnys show is this year?
> thnks
> *



anybody..anybody..... :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 01:21 PM~17886709
> *Adex Dump! :uh:
> *


I want one of those too :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 PM~17886705
> *1.  Homette-
> Feminine connotation of the word homie meaning friend, and or companion. In most situations not meant to be taken seriously but only as telling the receiver of the comment the they are the speaker freind.
> Girl, you's my homette.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: homes


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 PM~17886705
> *1.  Homette-
> Feminine connotation of the word homie meaning friend, and or companion. In most situations not meant to be taken seriously but only as telling the receiver of the comment the they are the speaker freind.
> Girl, you's my homette.
> ...


X66


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 01:24 PM~17886727
> *IT WILL TAKE A 12 MAN POSSE WITH FLASH LIGHTS AND DOGS TO FIND YOUR SHIT FOOL. AND THEY WOULD NEED A LIFE LINE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YOUR USE TO NO BLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you fukin krazie vato loko


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 25 2010, 01:25 PM~17886731
> *anybody..anybody..... :dunno:
> *


Let me contact him homie. I'll find out.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:26 PM~17886744
> *you fukin krazie vato loko
> *


What you up to this weekend fool?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17886754
> *Let me contact him homie. I'll find out out.
> *


miralo muy chingon el vato


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17886758
> *What you up to this weekend fool?
> *


work and work ese what else could a paisa do.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup thomas


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:32 PM~17886784
> *work and work ese what else could a paisa do.
> *


work on my yard :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:31 PM~17886775
> *miralo muy chingon el vato
> *


HECTOR IS ON IT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 01:33 PM~17886801
> *work on my yard :biggrin:
> *


fuuuuuuuuuuck that shit have big ben help you


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 01:33 PM~17886806
> *HECTOR IS ON IT
> *


 :0 you didn't say no ****


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: _*SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!!!!*_ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jun 25 2010, 01:18 PM~17886686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOMETTE IS ALSO CONSIDERED A DOUBLE WIDE TRAILER :angry: IS THAT WHAT YOU CALLING ME!! :uh: 



























:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jun 25 2010, 01:25 PM~17886736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 25 2010, 01:43 PM~17886882
> *:drama: :drama: :drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LUNAS HOMIE CARD HAS BEEN PULLED :biggrin: HE CAN'T PULL NO MORE HOMIE CARDS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:31 PM~17886775
> *miralo muy chingon el vato
> *


huh! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 25 2010, 01:43 PM~17886882
> *:drama: :drama: :drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Not a whole lot :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 PM~17886700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL THESE GIRLS ON THE FLYER BE THERE...OR SOME SWEATY ASS DUDES?NO ****....LOLS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:47 PM~17886913
> *oh  :biggrin:
> HOMETTE IS ALSO CONSIDERED A DOUBLE WIDE TRAILER  :angry:  IS THAT WHAT YOU CALLING ME!! :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 














:roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 PM~17886941
> *WILL THESE GIRLS ON THE FLYER BE THERE...OR SOME SWEATY ASS DUDES?NO ****....LOLS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:50 PM~17886949
> *:0  :0
> :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 PM~17886941
> *WILL THESE GIRLS ON THE FLYER BE THERE...OR SOME SWEATY ASS DUDES?NO ****....LOLS
> *
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:48 PM~17886928
> *LUNAS HOMIE CARD HAS BEEN PULLED :biggrin:  HE CAN'T PULL NO MORE HOMIE CARDS
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: I WONDER WHY?????!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY OG? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 PM~17886938
> *Not a whole lot :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :biggrin: WHAT UP TERMITE :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 02:05 PM~17887086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THX A WHOLE DAM LOT OG!!!!!
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

I JUST SAT DOWN TO EAT MY LUNCHAND YOU GOT TO PUT THAT SHIT!! :banghead: 

YOU AINT NO WHERE NEAR RITE WITH THAT ONE!!! :barf: 

WE ALL KNOW THERES A TIME AND A PLACE FOR PICS LIKE THAT :barf: :barf: :barf: 

BUT HE IS OUT CAMPING :barf:

OH YA HE GOT HIS INTERNET :wave: HI AL....MY BAD!





U CRAZY OG!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 25 2010, 02:07 PM~17887102
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WONDER WHY?????!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY OG?  :biggrin:
> *


go back a few pages and read his homie card :biggrin: 
I'm doing good thanks for asking?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 25 2010, 02:11 PM~17887132
> *THX A WHOLE DAM LOT OG!!!!!
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> ...




*SORRY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 02:05 PM~17887086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 25 2010, 01:49 PM~17886941
> *WILL THESE GIRLS ON THE FLYER BE THERE...OR SOME SWEATY ASS DUDES?NO ****....LOLS
> *


 :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY NIGHT - MESA - MAIN STREET CRUISE NIGHT! OPEN TO ALL TYPES OF CRUISERS including LOWRIDERS!!!!

More info: HotRod Planet


*Identity will be cruising, anyone else going?*


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

THIS MADE ME LAUGH....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 PM~17886810
> *fuuuuuuuuuuck that shit have big ben help you
> *


BENS ALERGIC TO THE "W" WORD


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jun 25 2010, 01:34 PM~17886815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 02:44 PM~17887347
> *SATURDAY NIGHT - MESA - MAIN STREET CRUISE NIGHT! OPEN TO ALL TYPES OF CRUISERS including LOWRIDERS!!!!
> 
> More info: HotRod Planet
> ...


WHAT TIME?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 03:06 PM~17887539
> *WHAT TIME?
> *



we rollin out there around 630


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AZSIDE! IF YOU DONT HAVE A JOB, THIS PLACE IS HIRING WITH ON THE JOB TRAINING. NO EXPERIENCE NEEDED.

http://www.takeourjobs.org/


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP LOKOS!! JUS PASSING THROUGH TO SAY WUTZ UP!
PURO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 03:21 PM~17887679
> *AZSIDE! IF YOU DONT HAVE A JOB, THIS PLACE IS HIRING WITH ON THE JOB TRAINING. NO EXPERIENCE NEEDED.
> 
> http://www.takeourjobs.org/
> *


WHEN CAN I START?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 25 2010, 03:57 PM~17887879
> *WHEN CAN I START?
> *


so u did get fired for looking at layitlow. were u staring at the dude in short shorts and your boss caught u?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jun 25 2010, 04:02 PM~17887897
> *so u did get fired for looking at layitlow. were u staring at the dude in short shorts and your boss caught u?
> *


my boss likes that shit.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TIME TO GO HOME! IM OUT THIS MOTHA!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 01:07 AM~17882878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jun 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17888239
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


good post!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: anything good going on this weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 25 2010, 10:44 AM~17884914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 25 2010, 06:00 PM~17888561
> *:wave:    anything good going on this weekend
> *


Going to cruise main st tomorrow evening in mesa


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

$110 for a set of 255/80/13 OUT THE DOOR HOLLAR AT 
DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS

602-814-4179


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

I started a build thread and wanted to post link here so anyone that wants to see it can. Today went out to the Chawp Shop , checked out the progress and saw some other cool cars. The build thread is at link below and will be updated regularly.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548090 


Justin


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: quote=Knightstalker,Jun 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17888683]
:wave:








[/quote]
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Jun 25 2010, 04:59 PM~17888239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup homies!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:47 PM~17886913
> *oh  :biggrin:
> HOMETTE IS ALSO CONSIDERED A DOUBLE WIDE TRAILER  :angry:  IS THAT WHAT YOU CALLING ME!! :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HECTOR YOU IN TROUBLE HOMES AND HOMETTE'S :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 10:48 PM~17890660
> *Sup homies!
> *


SUP LOC


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 10:48 PM~17890660
> *Sup homies!
> *


what up dog?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 26 2010, 05:51 AM~17891699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 25 2010, 01:05 PM~17886599
> *MAN JAMAL!! WE ALL GETS DOWN WITH THE GETS DOWN!!!!
> WE JUST GIVIN HECTOR THE BIZZEE NESS!!
> WHY YOU THINK HE PUT ALL THEM NAMES UP THERE!!!! BECAUSE WE GETS DOWN WITH THE GETS DOWN!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 26 2010, 12:33 AM~17891180
> *HECTOR YOU IN TROUBLE HOMES AND HOMETTE'S :biggrin:
> *




Is there suppose to be a AND in place of IN? :0 
I got his back homie...just like i got your back Ese. NO ****!!!!!! :wow: 



_CLUB UNITED!!!_


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOOD MORNING O.G AZ SIDE...... :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ATTENTION OG AZ SIDE....THERE SEEMS TO BE A MISUNDERSTANDING HERE. APPARENTLY I GOT MY "HOMEY CARD" PULLED!! THERE ARE 2 REASONS THIS CANNOT HAPPEN!
# 1 - I DID NOT AUTHORIZE IT! 
# 2 - SEE #1!!! 

DONT GET IT TWISTED NOW! LOL
Ps why did the card have to be green OG? Lol

That shit was funny as hell when I seen that post!!! Mando posted that bullshit pic of me at the camp site in the trailer door and the asshole tent! I owe that puto again!!! 

You all have a safe HOT weekend! Enjoy the car wash and cruise tonite!! 

Sittin here at the site sippin a Budlite! Aaahhhhh don't get any better then this!!!

Thanks for the many pages of laffs! I owe u to Ben and Loks!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jun 26 2010, 12:34 AM~17891182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refined93+Jun 26 2010, 09:58 AM~17892522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 26 2010, 12:06 PM~17893150
> *ATTENTION  OG AZ SIDE....THERE SEEMS TO BE A MISUNDERSTANDING HERE. APPARENTLY I GOT MY "HOMEY CARD" PULLED!! THERE ARE 2 REASONS THIS CANNOT HAPPEN!
> # 1 - I DID NOT AUTHORIZE IT!
> # 2 - SEE #1!!!
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 26 2010, 12:06 PM~17893150
> *ATTENTION  OG AZ SIDE....THERE SEEMS TO BE A MISUNDERSTANDING HERE. APPARENTLY I GOT MY "HOMEY CARD" PULLED!! THERE ARE 2 REASONS THIS CANNOT HAPPEN!
> # 1 - I DID NOT AUTHORIZE IT!
> # 2 - SEE #1!!!
> ...



its ok mr luna,,,you dont owe me a thing i payed it forward!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 25 2010, 10:47 PM~17890651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pup carnal! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kExHaBkEYi8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kExHaBkEYi8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i know this is a lil late but it was sent to me from a good friend of mine,,,

they said he stood there for 3 hours in salute!!

this is for you Tata Luna and my Real Tata who also served in the armed forces!
and everybody past present and future!!
thank you!!

Art Loks


*<span style='font-family:Impact'>"HOO RAH"</span>*
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0gfnmDGk0KM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0gfnmDGk0KM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


3,000 vets on motorcycles from across the USA paraded in D.C. the Sunday before Memorial Day while a solitary, saluting Marine greeted them on Constitution Avenue. 

The Marine stood at salute for 3 straight hours while the parade of roaring bikes kept on coming. It is held in remembrance of those who've fallen in the military. The event (or the group) is called Rolling Thunder. 

The camera is on the Marine. Watch as he struggles with his emotions and his struggles with holding that salute.

The way he salutes is very touching. His head lowered, his eyes down, in reverence for the fallen.. 

I am a retired veteran and I know what he was feeling and as I watched him, I could feel it too. It got to be overwhelming for him and the tears started flowing. Watch what he says when he finally breaks, but keeps right on holding that salute. 

George Bush used to meet these bikers before they paraded--President Obama did not. 



Click on this link to see the video 

YouTube - Rolling Thunder 2010 - A Soldier's Vigil


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

where all the party people at??

had to come into work today!! 


now im headed to da shop!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 26 2010, 01:31 PM~17893849
> *i know this is a lil late but it was sent to me from a good friend of mine,,,
> 
> they said he stood there for 3 hours in salute!!
> ...


Thanks Art Loks. I can't view it. But I will when I get home! Peace!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i got bored




























cool shit happens when i goet bored!!!

this is my brains not on drugs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking for a good chromer here in the az if any info send it thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

heading out to mesa :wave:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 26 2010, 02:31 PM~17893849
> *i know this is a lil late but it was sent to me from a good friend of mine,,,
> 
> they said he stood there for 3 hours in salute!!
> ...


 :|


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Jun 26 2010, 03:47 PM~17894215
> *Looking for a good chromer here in the az if any info  send it thanks! :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Went to Rollez Only Car Wash!!!
Hung out with some firme gente!!!! 
Pic's coming soon!!!!!!</span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 26 2010, 04:22 PM~17894367
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

If anyone needs a set of 18" Cragar SS wheels on Pirelli tires let me know as Im selling mine. I believe the tires are 225-40-18 but am not sure as they are currently at the shop so I cant look. The set up costs around 2,500 bucks from Summit but Im asking 1,100 firm including lugs etc. I bought the rims and tires around April and have put around 250 miles maximum on them, there is nothing wrong with them but rather I just want to buy either 5 -14" Supremes or all gold wires. You can see pictures of them in my build thread (link below) and some the pictures are only 1 day old. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548090

Justin


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Intimidations car club for the softball tournament. Even though it was hot as hell we all had a great time!

What's up to Ariza car club. It was cool meeting you homies out there.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 26 2010, 05:09 PM~17894603
> *
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :biggrin: :twak: FUCK DA POLICE :wow:  :angry:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jun 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17895924
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :twak: FUCK DA POLICE  :wow:    :angry:
> *


SAY IT TO MY FACE BITCH!!!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Jun 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17895924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WA'SAPPENING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 27 2010, 07:02 AM~17897544
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 26 2010, 07:30 PM~17895301
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jun 26 2010, 09:22 PM~17895924
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :twak: FUCK DA POLICE   :wow:    :angry:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: FUCK JOE ARPAIO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jun 27 2010, 09:13 AM~17897960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

today is the grand opening of orlies new shop if u are in phx u should stop by
http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CAcQnwIwAA


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 27 2010, 11:46 AM~17898670
> *today is the grand opening of orlies new shop if u are in phx u should stop by
> http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CAcQnwIwAA
> *


IT JUST SHOWS A MAP OF THE EAST COAST :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 27 2010, 11:39 AM~17898644
> *:biggrin: WHATS GOOD HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: JUS CHILLIN AT HOME AND STAYIN OUT OF THE HEAT!!! :biggrin: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 27 2010, 11:52 AM~17898701
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN AT HOME AND STAYIN OUT OF THE HEAT!!!  :biggrin: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST WORKIN AND TRYING TO DECIDE WHERE TO START ON THE REGAL... WELL I KNOW WHERE TO START JUST NEED TO STOP BEING LAZY :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VIDEO MANDO  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 27 2010, 11:56 AM~17898728
> *BAD ASS VIDEO MANDO    :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>At it's best....._


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jun 27 2010, 09:13 AM~17897960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup homies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 27 2010, 11:50 AM~17898689
> *IT JUST SHOWS A MAP OF THE EAST COAST  :dunno:
> *


shit link was fucked up i just went by there and he said 2more weeks he is still getting stuff moved in
http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CAoQnwIwAA


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17899079
> *shit link was fucked up i just went by there and he said 2more weeks he is still getting stuff moved in
> http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4ADFA_en...ved=0CAoQnwIwAA
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 26 2010, 02:31 PM~17893849
> *i know this is a lil late but it was sent to me from a good friend of mine,,,
> 
> they said he stood there for 3 hours in salute!!
> ...


awsome video....makes me feel even prouder to have served the marines...and its ohh..rah...


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT VID HOMIE.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 27 2010, 12:31 PM~17898906
> *sup homies
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin: :wave:.......WHAT'S HAPPENING AZ SIDE!!!!!!!....DAMN HOT OUTSIDE!!!!


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 27 2010, 03:10 PM~17899734
> *TIGHT VID HOMIE.... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2 WAS THIS ON CENTRAL?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 27 2010, 03:16 PM~17899780
> *  :biggrin:  :wave:.......WHAT'S HAPPENING AZ SIDE!!!!!!!....DAMN HOT OUTSIDE!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: chingon mando te dejaste caer "you got down ese" :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know a place on the westside that steams engines? I dont need to do it now but was just wondering if place exists. Down south there was places that specialized in detailing big trucks where you could go and theyd steam the engine clean as hell and didnt cost much to do. 

Justin


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMPHX3_@Jun 27 2010, 03:25 PM~17899848
> *X2 WAS THIS ON CENTRAL?
> *


Main St Downtown Mesa 4th saturday of the month they have a cruise


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 26 2010, 12:06 PM~17893150
> *ATTENTION  OG AZ SIDE....THERE SEEMS TO BE A MISUNDERSTANDING HERE. APPARENTLY I GOT MY "HOMEY CARD" PULLED!! THERE ARE 2 REASONS THIS CANNOT HAPPEN!
> # 1 - I DID NOT AUTHORIZE IT!
> # 2 - SEE #1!!!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY THATS THE COLOR IT WAS HOMIE DIDN'T EVEN THINK OF THE COLOR :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS VIDEO MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 27 2010, 05:12 PM~17900417
> *
> *



HOW'S IT GOING COMPITA? :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 27 2010, 05:35 PM~17900548
> *HOW'S IT GOING COMPITA? :wave:
> *


just relaxing,how about yourself?feeling a lot better? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jun 27 2010, 05:37 PM~17900559
> *just relaxing,how about yourself?feeling a lot better? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



hell yeah stopped taking my meds I couldn't take it any more being sick I wanna be out there fuk these doc's!!!! :biggrin: Was outside today and felt good the heat didn't get to me :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17900579
> *hell yeah stopped taking my meds I couldn't take it any more being sick I wanna be out there  fuk these doc's!!!!  :biggrin: Was outside today and felt good the heat didn't get to me :biggrin:
> *


cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

stay cool OG!!!

what up az side!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 05:46 PM~17900613
> *cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> stay cool OG!!!
> ...



:biggrin: I am be out there soon


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice mando!!!  

:biggrin: that gots to be ur trademark intro!!!
man i hate missing out!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 27 2010, 05:55 PM~17900663
> *:biggrin: I am be out there soon
> *


good i need a designated driver!!
lol! cant wait to chill wit cha!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 26 2010, 01:31 PM~17893849
> *i know this is a lil late but it was sent to me from a good friend of mine,,,
> 
> they said he stood there for 3 hours in salute!!
> ...



I was finally able to see this Art!! WOW!! Thats deep!
Thanks!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, BIGMAZ, BigMandoAZ

Sup Homies!!! So.......who got their Homey Cards pulled this weekend!!!?????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 27 2010, 04:40 PM~17900579
> *hell yeah stopped taking my meds I couldn't take it any more being sick I wanna be out there  fuk these doc's!!!!  :biggrin: Was outside today and felt good the heat didn't get to me :biggrin:
> *


Good to here Sister! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 27 2010, 06:12 PM~17900785
> *Lunas64, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, BIGMAZ, BigMandoAZ
> 
> Sup Homies!!! So.......who got their Homey Cards pulled this weekend!!!?????
> *


just you !!!!!!

lolololol!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 27 2010, 06:11 PM~17900776
> *I was finally able to see this Art!! WOW!! Thats deep!
> Thanks!
> *


ya bro hit me in a soft spot!!! had to share!!!  
:thumbsup: 


so where do i pick up my fish! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 05:14 PM~17900812
> *just you !!!!!!
> 
> lolololol!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOPE!!!!!! :biggrin: 
You forgot.......My homey cards, I can only pull 'em!!!  

See below :wow: 

ATTENTION OG AZ SIDE....THERE SEEMS TO BE A MISUNDERSTANDING HERE. APPARENTLY I GOT MY "HOMEY CARD" PULLED!! THERE ARE 2 REASONS THIS CANNOT HAPPEN!
# 1 - I DID NOT AUTHORIZE IT! 
# 2 - SEE #1!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17900840
> *NOPE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> You forgot.......My homey cards, I can only pull 'em!!!
> 
> ...


ok but u mister fail to realize you were out ur jurisdiction!!!! you went to mnt pilot!!!
and mayberry was left to........
_*OGPLAYER....*_
so as you can see u were voted of the island!!!

now you got to swim back to get ur green homie card back!!!

u have no power when your at brokeback fantasy mountain!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 05:17 PM~17900835
> *ya bro hit me in a soft spot!!! had to share!!!
> :thumbsup:
> so where do i pick up my fish! :cheesy:
> *


I got u some Bro!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 05:20 PM~17900855
> *ok but u mister fail to realize you were out ur jurisdiction!!!! you went to mnt pilot!!!
> and mayberry was left to........
> OGPLAYER....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I have no reply!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shits tioo funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17900891
> *I got u some Bro!!
> *


u da man!!!

some lemon, garlic butter, sliced onion,,,salt pepper, secret spices,,, and some chili(no ****) on the grill in some foil!!
and bam,,,,,,
fat loks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17900903
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I have no reply!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> shits tioo funny!! :biggrin:
> *


no homie card no strength to reply!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey wtf????

did big ben get the weekend off???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, #1stunna, robs68, idogg, ART LOKS, unity_mike


:wave:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

DAMM...ITS BEEN A COUPLE OF MONTHS...BUT I JUST UPLOADED THESE PICS FROM THE GUAD SHOW EARLIER THIS YEAR....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 27 2010, 07:14 PM~17901307
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, #1stunna, robs68, idogg, ART LOKS, unity_mike
> :wave:
> *


what up bustin justin!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 27 2010, 07:16 PM~17901317
> *DAMM...ITS BEEN A COUPLE OF MONTHS...BUT I JUST UPLOADED THESE PICS FROM THE GUAD SHOW EARLIER THIS YEAR....
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics carnal
but this one is too dope with the calle sign homie!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 07:21 PM~17901336
> *what up bustin justin!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Not shit, Just watchin the kids. Other than that just looking online and reading about door poppers.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN THAT EAST SIDE CRUZ LOOKED FUN! I WAS VERRY VERRRRY FADED LAST NITE. I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY SOBER MOMENT I'VE HAD ALL WEEKEND. TIME TO START AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jun 27 2010, 07:14 PM~17901307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 27 2010, 06:00 PM~17900699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Where's the Rollerz Onlys Car Wash pic's PhxJoe?</span>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

security!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what up carnal!!!!! what da hell u do with big ben this weeked ,,,,u give him off this weekend!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 08:59 PM~17901726
> *security!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what up carnal!!!!! what da hell u do with big ben this weeked ,,,,u give him off this weekend!?? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17901411
> *DAMN THAT EAST SIDE CRUZ LOOKED FUN! I WAS VERRY VERRRRY FADED LAST NITE. I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY SOBER MOMENT I'VE HAD ALL WEEKEND. TIME TO START AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


drinkin coronas mikey!!!! at my carnalitas!!!!!

and cupcakes!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And when we're done its gonna be a daily driver....._


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this is for me and art buck!!!!
lolololol!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17901500
> *Where's the Rollerz Onlys Car Wash pic's PhxJoe?</span>
> *


i did not have a cam on me i had a budlight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:07 PM~17886134
> *Man! Thanks Homie! That is crazy i tripped out when i heard this! that's coo you are doing this to help me out in my loss! Thank you all for the help and support! I will keep everyone posted on whats going on and if i do get anything! Man! did i say Thank you? if not Thank you all!
> *


wuts up ROLL'N??? how r da donations cum'n???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Jun 27 2010, 09:17 PM~17902705
> *wuts up ROLL'N??? how r da donations cum'n???
> *


*Its going! just one so far but its early.. Thank you though, I did get your donation! that was real coo of you!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599

At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him too.
More details later..._


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17902926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: looking for a silver chain


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 BIG MANDO AZ PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN WITH THE BAD ASS VIDEO!!! :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898710
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST WORKIN AND TRYING TO DECIDE WHERE TO START ON THE REGAL... WELL I KNOW WHERE TO START JUST NEED TO STOP BEING LAZY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 27 2010, 12:31 PM~17898906
> *sup homies
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 27 2010, 11:53 AM~17898707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass hommie, Club unity , taking back the streets.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 27 2010, 03:42 PM~17899926
> *Main St Downtown Mesa 4th saturday of the month they have a cruise
> *


*VERY MUCHOS THANK YOUS!!!!!*
:thumbsup:


----------



## aashleyy12 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'M OUT BY SUPRISE, WHAT SHOW IS NEXT MONTH? WHAT CLUBS ARE YOU GUYS FROM? WHAT CARS YOU DO YOU GUYS HAVE? GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND?
_______________________________________
Hotel Italy
Apartments Italy


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 27 2010, 10:44 PM~17903573
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 27 2010, 08:29 PM~17902109
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And when we're done its gonna be a daily driver.....
> *


  LOOKIN GOOD HECTOR (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17902926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 06:14 PM~17900812
> *just you !!!!!!
> 
> lolololol!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 28 2010, 06:31 AM~17904852
> * LOOKIN GOOD HECTOR (NO ****) :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the luv homie! No ****! Hope to see you at the "Help The Kids"..... :biggrin:

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17902926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sick!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mando is up to his old tricks again!!!!  :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man mando is crazy!!!!

that is some funny shit !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
they said he gets a dog in this movie!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 07:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is funny as hell!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sorry Al but that shit gets funnier every time :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thats some funny stuff!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT IS UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: HAS ANYBODY SEEN OR HEARD FROM MY HOMIE BEN???(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS


:wave: Q-VO ART :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17906547
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS
> :wave: Q-VO ART :loco: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AZ_GhettoQueen_@Jun 28 2010, 11:08 AM~17906647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 28 2010, 10:54 AM~17906537
> *:biggrin: WHAT IS UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: HAS ANYBODY SEEN OR HEARD FROM MY HOMIE BEN???(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :dunno:
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 28 2010, 11:18 AM~17906749
> *Sup Homie
> *


 :biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE. JUS HERE AT THE HOUSE CHILLIN


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 28 2010, 10:54 AM~17906537
> *:biggrin: WHAT IS UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: HAS ANYBODY SEEN OR HEARD FROM MY HOMIE BEN???(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :dunno:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUKN MANDO HE A CRAZY MOFO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :happysad:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 28 2010, 12:32 PM~17907384
> *FUKN MANDO HE A CRAZY MOFO!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


CLASS CLOWN OG I TOLD YOU!!!!

THE STUFF HE COMES UP WITH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, OGPLAYER


OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 28 2010, 12:41 PM~17907463
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:
> CLASS CLOWN OG I TOLD YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


yeah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17907494
> *3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, OGPLAYER
> OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Lunas64



WHERE ALL THE PARTY PEOPLE AT???

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aashleyy12_@Jun 28 2010, 01:08 AM~17904341
> *I'M OUT BY SUPRISE, WHAT SHOW IS NEXT MONTH? WHAT CLUBS ARE YOU GUYS FROM? WHAT CARS YOU DO YOU GUYS HAVE? GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Ashley,

There's seems to be quite a few people in the far west valley on here. Regarding the shows if you check this thread you you will people posting up event flyer's on here all the time. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 28 2010, 01:10 PM~17907694
> *Ashley,
> 
> There's seems to be quite a few people in the far west valley on here. Regarding the shows if you check this thread you you will people posting up event flyer's on here all the time.
> ...


 :werd: :werd: :werd: 
WHAT HE SAID!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 27 2010, 08:29 PM~17902109
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And when we're done its gonna be a daily driver.....
> *



Is that a long bed? Can't really tell from my phone


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jun 28 2010, 01:28 PM~17907862
> *Is that a long bed?  Can't really tell from my phone
> *


k onda pinche gordo


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jun 27 2010, 05:33 PM~17900539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't resist :roflmao:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ORLIES IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING FOR HIS NEW SHOP JULY 11 HE WILL HAVE HOT DOGS AND HE SAID MAYBE A KEGGER TO :biggrin: , I WILL INFORM YOU GUYS WITH MORE DETAILS LATER.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17909294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Jun 28 2010, 03:21 PM~17908834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 28 2010, 12:54 PM~17907571
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: HELLO THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jun 28 2010, 03:21 PM~17908834
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17909294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL PAY A DOLLA TO SEE THIS FLICK


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 28 2010, 03:57 PM~17909711
> *ILL PAY A DOLLA TO SEE THIS FLICK
> *


Cuz thats all u have left over from buying me beers all night....no **** tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17909733
> *Cuz thats all u have left over from buying me beers all night....no **** tho!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 28 2010, 04:17 PM~17909318
> *ORLIES IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING FOR HIS NEW SHOP JULY 11 HE WILL HAVE HOT DOGS AND HE SAID MAYBE A KEGGER TO :biggrin: , I WILL INFORM YOU GUYS WITH MORE DETAILS LATER.
> *


WILL HE HAVE 520S?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know about Hercules tires? Im just wondering rather the 175-70-14 Hercules are any good or if better to use Hanooks.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: henry castillo, OGPLAYER

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jun 28 2010, 06:13 PM~17910539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :tongue:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17905240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i wonder if that bomb is air faged equiped ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 28 2010, 08:14 PM~17911858
> *i wonder if that bomb is air faged equiped .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 28 2010, 07:14 PM~17911858
> *i wonder if that bomb is air faged equiped .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: So what Part 2 La Mission story about?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 28 2010, 08:33 PM~17912063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: So what  Part 2 La Mission story about?
> *


wheres AL? he'll fill you in (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 28 2010, 08:34 PM~17912085
> *wheres AL? he'll fill you in (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


ok who is playing the son in part 2?????big ben maybe!!!!!!!!!!!j/k lol homie!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jun 28 2010, 06:13 PM~17910539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:46 PM~17912225
> *ok who is playing the son in part 2?????big ben maybe!!!!!!!!!!!j/k lol homie!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 28 2010, 07:46 PM~17912225
> *ok who is playing the son in part 2?????big ben maybe!!!!!!!!!!!j/k lol homie!!!!
> *


LOL Big Ben will play stunt double on all them gay parts!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 28 2010, 10:40 PM~17912882
> *LOL Big Ben will play stunt double on all them gay parts!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 28 2010, 05:33 PM~17910078
> *WILL HE HAVE 520S?
> *



NO HE SAID LUIS MIRANDA BOUGHT HIS WHOLE INVENTORY OF 520'S


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:46 PM~17912225
> *ok who is playing the son in part 2?????big ben maybe!!!!!!!!!!!j/k lol homie!!!!
> *



Bigmando is his side kick so bigmando gotta play his son!!!!! :biggrin: 
























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 28 2010, 08:14 PM~17911858
> *i wonder if that bomb is air faged equiped .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17912919
> *NO HE SAID LUIS MIRANDA BOUGHT HIS WHOLE INVENTORY OF 520'S
> *


that sucks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599

At one the up coming car shows we're gonna post up a Donation Box for him too.
More details later..._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 28 2010, 10:47 PM~17913496
> *If you have any questions call him at:
> 480-307-5599
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 28 2010, 04:17 PM~17909318
> *ORLIES IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING FOR HIS NEW SHOP JULY 11 HE WILL HAVE HOT DOGS AND HE SAID MAYBE A KEGGER TO :biggrin: , I WILL INFORM YOU GUYS WITH MORE DETAILS LATER.
> *


thnx Hector :biggrin: . Orlie been saying that for 3 weeks already


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike whats good dawg


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 29 2010, 12:04 AM~17914045
> *sup mike whats good dawg
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 29 2010, 12:03 AM~17914043
> *thnx Hector :biggrin: . Orlie been saying that for 3 weeks already
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:46 PM~17912225
> *ok who is playing the son in part 2?????big ben maybe!!!!!!!!!!!j/k lol homie!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:46 PM~17912225
> *ok who is playing the son in part 2?????big ben maybe!!!!!!!!!!!j/k lol homie!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side! :wave: Time to go to work !!! :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17912940
> *Bigmando is his side kick so bigmando gotta play his son!!!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 06:34 AM~17914993
> *Sup Az Side! :wave: Time to go to work !!! :uh:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 28 2010, 11:59 PM~17914016
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nicoderm: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 28 2010, 11:59 PM~17914016
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


Ha! Ha! Very funny! :biggrin:


But all kiddin aside.....
What's wierd is only one person has sent a money order....
I don't have much money but i'am sendin 20$ this week to help the homie out.
Pretend its a car wash....
Send 5$....10$....whatever you can :happysad: 






_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 06:34 AM~17914993
> *Sup Az Side! :wave: Time to go to work !!! :uh:
> *


what mr luna!!! 
:wow: yup ur rite got to get to work!!!
:biggrin: got a truckload goin to ohio! :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 28 2010, 11:59 PM~17914016
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


 :wave: QUE HONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 29 2010, 06:29 AM~17914976
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 09:24 AM~17916035
> *what mr luna!!!
> :wow: yup ur rite got to get to work!!!
> :biggrin: got a truckload goin to ohio! :happysad:
> *


 :wave: Q-VO CARNAL  WTF HAPPEN TO BIG BEN?????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 09:28 AM~17916074
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17912940
> *Bigmando is his side kick so bigmando gotta play his son!!!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah og you tell em!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 28 2010, 11:59 PM~17914016
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 09:30 AM~17916090
> *:wave: Q-VO CARNAL   WTF HAPPEN TO BIG BEN?????
> *


big ben dont like layitlow anymore cause mikey was crying about tortas too damn much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17909294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF ARE YOU GUYS DOING???? MIKEY IS GOING TO GET FIRED OVER THIS SHIT!!!!! *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i found him!!!!!!!!!!!

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels :biggrin: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK the word of the day is *BULLSHIT*</span>!!!!!!!!

use it in a sentence. I will start it off!


<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*There is alot of BULLSHIT in O.G. AZ Side!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2010, 10:26 AM~17916528
> *OK the word of the day is BULLSHIT !!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 AM~17916379
> *x63
> *


Why not 69 King of Booty Pics! LOL!
















JK fool.......
:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2010, 09:26 AM~17916528
> *OK the word of the day is Aint that some BULLSHIT??? :angry:*


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

fuk yeah hot as fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone need this fresh outta the tank


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 AM~17916721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Who did the plating?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 29 2010, 12:09 PM~17916847
> *:wow: Who did the plating?
> *


axle backing plates drums was done in LA ybone trailing arms empire customs :biggrin: all triple plated :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:28 AM~17916544
> *NOT HAVING A TORTA TUESDAY IS BULLSHIT</span> !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





Maestro Ben,

Fuck all that <span style=\'color:red\'>BULLSHIT  , post some tortas up in this bitch. :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RRWlfAJwCY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_RRWlfAJwCY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*isnt it some BULLSHIT when u get ur name put on blast!!!!*_

:rant: AND I THINK THAT IS BULLSHIT THE GAME THAT :rant: BIG BEN ISTNT POSTIN NO TORTAS CUZ OF MIKEYS BULLSHIT, AND THAT AL SAID ITS FUCKIN HOT!!! DUH AL :loco: 
I ONLY GOT ONE ONE THING TO SAY BOUT THAT!!!!! :rant: 

BULLSHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:35 AM~17916590
> *Why not 69 King of Booty Pics! LOL!
> JK fool.......
> :biggrin:
> *


cause my car is a 1963


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 AM~17916721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will it fit my 63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 11:20 AM~17916931
> *BIG BEN ISTNT POSTIN NO TORTAS CUZ OF MIKEYS BULLSHIT, AND THAT AL SAID ITS FUCKIN HOT!!! DUH AL :loco:
> I ONLY GOT ONE ONE THING TO SAY BOUT THAT!!!!! :rant:
> 
> ...


_
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2010, 10:26 AM~17916528
> *OK the word of the day is BULLSHIT</span>!!!!!!!!
> 
> use it in a sentence.  I will start it off!
> ...



:biggrin: 


Alot MORE bullshit in the Paisa Side......got alot of lovebirds in there :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, azmobn06, unity_mike



WHAT UP MR T,,,WHAT UP MIKEY!!!

THERE SOME BULLSHIT UP IN HERE UP IN HERE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

0H SHIT IT'S BEN!!!! HE'S BACK!!! WHAT'S UP BRO!!!!....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 12:06 PM~17917290
> *:biggrin:
> Alot MORE bullshit in the Paisa Side......got alot of lovebirds in there :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

AINT NUTTIN LIKE SOME PIASA LOVIN!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
_*BULLSHIT!!!!*_


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:12 AM~17916401
> *WTF ARE YOU GUYS DOING????  MIKEY IS GOING TO GET FIRED OVER THIS SHIT!!!!!
> *


AND ME TOO!!!........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

I decided to put my own torta tuesday up today........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I hope you like OG AZ SIDE............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 29 2010, 12:29 PM~17917470
> *I decided to put my own torta tuesday up today........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you like OG AZ SIDE............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


DAM AINT THAT SOME BULLSHIT....
GO FROM A MOFO GETTIN ALL HORNY,,,

TO A MOFO ALL HUNGRY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 29 2010, 11:29 AM~17917470
> *I decided to put my own torta tuesday up today........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you like OG AZ SIDE............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



Now thats.......BULLSHIT!!!!! :wow: 
















also....... you are FINED $25 for this shit too!! :0 




The $$$ is going to the Mando Hydros Fund!!!  

Also ........Your Homey Card is Pulled AGAIN!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 29 2010, 08:26 AM~17915644
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsdown:
> *


sup jamal :biggrin: man we know you a balla :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

WAS UP ARIZONA WHATS GOING DOWN IN IN PHX AND IN THE 623??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 AM~17916379
> *x63
> *


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:12 AM~17916401
> *WTF ARE YOU GUYS DOING????  MIKEY IS GOING TO GET FIRED OVER THIS SHIT!!!!!
> *


SO :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 11:35 AM~17917049
> *cause my car is a 1963
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 AM~17916065
> *:wave: QUE HONDA GUEY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nada waiting for ben to post some tortas


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 29 2010, 06:29 AM~17914976
> *:wave:
> *


sup loco


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 12:36 PM~17917055
> *will it fit my 63
> *


59-64 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 12:31 PM~17917494
> *Now thats.......BULLSHIT!!!!! :wow:
> also....... you are FINED $25 for this shit too!! :0
> The $$$ is going to the Mando Hydros Fund!!!
> ...



But why!!   I didn't complain about torta Tuesday......... I like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 29 2010, 12:45 PM~17917624
> *But why!!     I didn't complain about torta Tuesday......... I like it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x81


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 29 2010, 11:45 AM~17917624
> *But why!!     I didn't complain about torta Tuesday......... I like it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CUZ U POSTED THE WRONG TORTAS BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 12:07 PM~17917295
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, azmobn06, unity_mike
> WHAT UP MR T,,,WHAT UP MIKEY!!!
> ...


Sup homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 01:11 PM~17917886
> *Sup homie
> *


JUST HERE ENJOYIN THIS BULLSHIT SOME GUY STARTED TODAY!!!

AND U MY BROTHER WHATS GOOD ON THIS TORTA TUESDAY?!?!?!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:12 AM~17916401
> *WTF ARE YOU GUYS DOING????  MIKEY IS GOING TO GET FIRED OVER THIS SHIT!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 29 2010, 12:42 PM~17917603
> *sup loco
> *


chillin homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

*BEN THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!! POST UP SOME TORTAS PICS NUKKA!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 01:48 PM~17918238
> *BEN THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!! POST UP SOME TORTAS PICS NUKKA!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 12:31 PM~17917494
> *Now thats.......BULLSHIT!!!!! :wow:
> also....... you are FINED $25 for this shit too!! :0
> The $$$ is going to the Mando Hydros Fund!!!
> ...


:nono: :nono: *OK TATA LUNA!!! :uh: YOU CAN'T PULL ANY MORE HOMEY CARDS CUZ OG PLAYER PULLED AND REVOKED YOUR HOMEY CARD A FEW DAYS AGO!!!!! MEMBER...YOU MEMBER...MEMBER!!!!! * :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 AM~17916381
> *big ben dont like layitlow anymore cause mikey was crying about tortas too damn much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*OK THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT ALREADY BIG BEN!!!!

YOU KNOW IT MAKES ME WANT TO........................*

 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 01:55 PM~17918299
> *:nono: :nono: <span style=\'color:red\'>EY MANDO THATS SOME BULLSHIT !!!! I MEMBER!!! BAM HOMIE CARD PULLED FOR TRYIN TO BE SEXY!
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 01:55 PM~17918299
> *:nono: :nono: <span style=\'color:red\'>EY MANDO THATS SOME BULLSHIT !!!! I MEMBER!!! BAM HOMIE CARD PULLED FOR TRYIN TO BE SEXY!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 AM~17916721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  has the rear end been shortened and how much homey?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:rant: BEN I SUGGEST :rant: YOU :rant: UNFUCK :rant: URSELF AND :rant: POST SOME TORTAS PRIVATE SNOWBALL!!!!!
:rant: :rant: 

 :rant: :rant: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K HOMIE GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE MOVIE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*why you mofos scared ben wasn't the only one posting!! Now you guys acting like lil B'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Well here you go just be classy with them homies and you can see tortas every tuesday!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 01:12 PM~17918462
> *why you mofos scared ben wasn't the only one posting!! Now you guys acting like lil B'S!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Well here you go just be classy with them homies and you can see tortas every tuesday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT...MOM SAYS YOU KIDS CAN PLAY!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 02:13 PM~17918474
> *:biggrin:
> *


*RUUUUUUUTTTTTTHHHHHIIIIEEEEEE!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :yes: :naughty:  :cheesy: <img src=\'http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/27875090+w750+st0/lrmp_1008_28_o+1981_cadillac_fleetwood_brougham+model_sitting.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 02:14 PM~17918487
> *OH SHIT...MOM SAYS YOU KIDS CAN PLAY!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :rofl:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I got the homies back :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THATS SOME FUNNY CHIT OG!!!!
I WAS GONA TEXT YOU AND TELL YOU
"YOU SEE THE BULLSHIT ON LIL?"

AND I CHECK HERE AND YOU CAME THRU IN THE CLUTCH!!!!

WERE ALL GONNA GET FIRED!!!
WOO HOO!!!!!!

YA RIGHT!!!
LIKE YOU SAID CLASS!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 02:23 PM~17918577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mikey but 50 homies aginst 1 ain't gonna cut it :biggrin: Class is the word for today but mikey is gonna use the word BULLSHIT for what I am posting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2010, 10:26 AM~17916528
> *OK the word of the day is bullshit! </span>*[/u]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17918729
> *bullshit! </span></span>*[/u]
> [/b]


EASY KILLER!!!!! :wow: LOL
EASY ON THE KEYBOARD TOO!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:40 PM~17918729
> *bullshit! </span></span>*[/u]
> [/b]



:biggrin: :thumbsup: X1,000,000,000
Just No Novelas Homie :biggrin:

i got a 30 pack for you the next time I see you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 29 2010, 12:31 PM~17917494
> *Now thats.......BULLSHIT!!!!! :wow:
> also....... you are FINED $25 for this shit too!! :0
> The $$$ is going to the Mando Hydros Fund!!!
> ...



TAX THAT ASS LUNA!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 29 2010, 12:45 PM~17917624
> *But why!!     I didn't complain about torta Tuesday......... I like it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Wrong tortas! fined again! :biggrin: jk I dont have the power to fine people!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 29 2010, 01:55 PM~17918299
> *:nono: :nono: OK TATA LUNA!!! :uh: YOU CAN'T PULL ANY MORE HOMEY CARDS CUZ OG PLAYER PULLED AND REVOKED YOUR HOMEY CARD A FEW DAYS AGO!!!!! MEMBER...YOU MEMBER...MEMBER!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



she pulled his Southside homie card, not his westside homie card! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:44 PM~17918770
> *Wrong tortas! fined again!  :biggrin: jk I dont have the power to fine people!
> *


That's right cause you a pee wee OG You gotta be a double or triple OG :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:46 PM~17918782
> *she pulled his Southside homie card, not his westside homie card!  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 02:47 PM~17918791
> *That's right cause you a pee wee OG You gotta be a double or triple OG :biggrin:
> *



i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:50 PM~17918812
> *i know huh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you still got the same number homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:40 PM~17918729
> *bullshit! </span></span>*[/u]
> [/b]


THATS SOME REAL BULLSHIT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Gotta go be back later to see what mikey has to say!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17918824
> *:biggrin: you still got the same number homie?
> *


yeah you gonna call me? :nicoderm: lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 02:33 PM~17918669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice but not thick enough for tuesday :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Jun 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17919067]
nice but thick enough for tuesday :biggrin: :biggrin: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
PANECITO!!! :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 01:34 PM~17918112
> *JUST HERE ENJOYIN THIS BULLSHIT SOME GUY STARTED TODAY!!!
> 
> AND U MY BROTHER WHATS GOOD ON THIS TORTA TUESDAY?!?!?!
> *


That "guy" is my brotha

just here working as usual...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> *why you mofos scared ben wasn't the only one posting!! Now you guys acting like lil B'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Well here you go just be classy with them homies and you can see tortas every tuesday!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 03:34 PM~17919239
> *That "guy" is my brotha
> 
> just here working as usual...
> *


I KNOW HE MY HOMIE,,,,JUST DONT LIKE TO BE DROPPIN NAMES!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 03:37 PM~17919274
> *I KNOW HE MY HOMIE,,,,JUST DONT LIKE TO BE DROPPIN NAMES!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 03:41 PM~17919314
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

dentist gave this kid some good shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 02:34 PM~17919239
> *That "guy" is my brotha
> 
> just here working as usual...
> *


THAT is correct Brotha!  



> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 29 2010, 02:37 PM~17919274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Someone got a foot up their ass! That is 
*BULLSHIT!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2010, 04:25 PM~17919622
> *THAT is correct Brotha!
> Yes we are Homies!
> LOL!!! Someone got a foot up their ass!  That is
> ...













































AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT FORGOT,,,HERE YOU GO!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 03:30 PM~17919659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What I tell you Art Buck!!! This fool is hilarious!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

torta tuesday


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

We have a set of all chrome 13's, with tires, 5 lug universal adaptors and knock-offs. Rims and tires are in good shape. If anyone is interested let me know and I can text you pics of them, or PM me for info. $275 OBO
Thanks!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 29 2010, 12:03 AM~17914043
> *thnx Hector :biggrin: . Orlie been saying that for 3 weeks already
> *



HEY STUPID IM NOT HECTOR IM SMILEY :biggrin: AND ME AND THOMAS TALKED TO ORLIE AND CONVINCED HIM TO JUST FINISH PUTTING THE SHOP TOGETHER THATS Y I SAID 2 WEEKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jun 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17920480
> *We have a set of all chrome 13's, with tires, 5 lug universal adaptors and knock-offs. Rims and tires are in good shape. If anyone is interested let me know and I can text you pics of them, or PM me for info. $275 OBO
> Thanks!
> *



:0 nice price :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17920615
> *:0 nice price  :cheesy:
> *


Damn theres allot of good deals on 13" but never see hardly nothing 14". Anyone have trouble with the 13" hitting their calipers after front disk conversion?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 29 2010, 06:46 PM~17920754
> *Damn theres allot of good deals on 13" but never see hardly nothing 14". Anyone have trouble with the 13" hitting their calipers after front disk conversion?
> *


gotta grind down the calipers


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 07:00 PM~17920873
> *gotta grind down the calipers
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 07:00 PM~17920873
> *gotta grind down the calipers
> *


Mando,

Thanks for the advice. I think will look for a 13 to borrow and try it on my car to see if it fits and how it looks as can get good deal on used 13" but nothing on a 14". 

Justin


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :worship: :wave: :worship: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that's a long ass flyer :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 07:23 PM~17921792
> *dam that's a long ass flyer :biggrin:
> *



NO.......Thats some BULLSHIT!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17920426
> *torta tuesday
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!!!!!!!! LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THOSE TETAS!!!!!.......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17921792
> *dam that's a long ass flyer :biggrin:
> *



hector has competition now! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17921792
> *dam that's a long ass flyer :biggrin:
> *


long ass show too! 12 hours!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN I JUST ASKED!!!!!!!!!!! SOME OF YOU SEEM TO BE TAKING THIS BULLSHIT PERSONALY. IF YOU ARE! GO FUCK YOUR SELF!!!!!!!!!



I THOUGHT TORTA TUESDAY LIVES FOREVER BEN!!!! POST THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

DAMN, IS IT REALLY TILL 4AM?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 29 2010, 04:52 PM~17919878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17921426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 08:46 PM~17922050
> *hector has competition now!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 03:41 PM~17919314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 04:30 PM~17919659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 02:33 PM~17918669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17919067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > *why you mofos scared ben wasn't the only one posting!! Now you guys acting like lil B'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Well here you go just be classy with them homies and you can see tortas every tuesday!!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 29 2010, 12:33 PM~17917512
> *sup jamal :biggrin: man we know you a balla  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 29 2010, 12:35 PM~17917528
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 AM~17916721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean chrome homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 28 2010, 04:17 PM~17909318
> *ORLIES IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING FOR HIS NEW SHOP JULY 11 HE WILL HAVE HOT DOGS AND HE SAID MAYBE A KEGGER TO :biggrin: , I WILL INFORM YOU GUYS WITH MORE DETAILS LATER.
> *


whats good Smiley, did you get my PM?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

oldskool 62, Mr.Andres, ART LOKS, SANDALWOODCG, AZ WAR CHIEF, unity_mike

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 09:43 PM~17922741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 09:43 PM~17922741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17922684
> *whats good Smiley, did you get my PM?
> *


WHAT UP CURTIS YEAH I GOT YOUR PM AND NO I DONT HAVE THE HOOKUP NO MORE  BUT I THINK DAVID THE UPHOLSTERY GUY DOES ANGEL HAS HIS NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 03:41 PM~17919314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BULLSEYE!!!!! * :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17922511
> *DAMN I JUST ASKED!!!!!!!!!!! SOME OF YOU SEEM TO BE TAKING THIS BULLSHIT PERSONALY. IF YOU ARE! GO FUCK YOUR SELF!!!!!!!!!
> I THOUGHT TORTA TUESDAY LIVES FOREVER BEN!!!! POST THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN NICE PICS!!! SHIT KEEP THEM COMING, TORTA TUESDAYS IS THE SHIT!!!!......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17922511
> *DAMN I JUST ASKED!!!!!!!!!!! SOME OF YOU SEEM TO BE TAKING THIS BULLSHIT PERSONALY. IF YOU ARE! GO FUCK YOUR SELF!!!!!!!!!
> I THOUGHT TORTA TUESDAY LIVES FOREVER BEN!!!! POST THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG+Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17922528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17923315
> *THIS IS WHAT YOU HAVE TO DRINK! COFFEE, BUDLIGHT, BUDLIGHT, RED BULL, BUD LIGHT, BUD LIGHT, COFFEE, BUDWEISER, CORONA, SPARKS, CORONA, COARONA, TEQUILA, CORONA, RED BULL, HENNY, WATER, BUD LIGHT.COFFEE, BUDLIGHT, BUDLIGHT, RED BULL, BUD LIGHT, BUD LIGHT, COFFEE, BUDWEISER, CORONA, SPARKS, CORONA, COARONA, TEQUILA, CORONA, RED BULL, HENNY, WATER, BUD LIGHT.COFFEE, BUDLIGHT, BUDLIGHT, RED BULL, BUD LIGHT, BUD LIGHT, COFFEE, BUDWEISER, CORONA, SPARKS, CORONA, COARONA, TEQUILA, CORONA, RED BULL, HENNY, WATER, BUD LIGHT.COFFEE, BUDLIGHT, BUDLIGHT, RED BULL, BUD LIGHT, BUD LIGHT, COFFEE, BUDWEISER, CORONA, SPARKS, CORONA, COARONA, TEQUILA, CORONA, RED BULL, HENNY, WATER, BUD LIGHT.COFFEE, BUDLIGHT, BUDLIGHT, RED BULL, BUD LIGHT, BUD LIGHT, COFFEE, BUDWEISER, CORONA, SPARKS, CORONA, COARONA, TEQUILA, CORONA, RED BULL, HENNY, WATER, BUD LIGHT.COFFEE, BUDLIGHT, BUDLIGHT, RED BULL, BUD LIGHT, BUD LIGHT, COFFEE, BUDWEISER, CORONA, SPARKS, CORONA, COARONA, TEQUILA, CORONA, RED BULL, HENNY, WATER, BUD LIGHT.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 *AGAIN I SAY!!!!! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 09:43 PM~17922741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 29 2010, 10:20 PM~17923177
> *DAMN NICE PICS!!! SHIT KEEP THEM COMING, TORTA TUESDAYS IS THE SHIT!!!!......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 










:wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

[


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:


4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17923924
> *:wave:
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker
> *


You looking at the tortas too? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17880430
> *<span style='color:red'>Listen up AZ Side....
> Rollin is a good friend of mine, a dedicated family man and has been there for a lot of people, many times. What those fools in Tulsa did is some straight up bullshit. I think it's cool what you guys are trying to pull together, so....Street Life Customs (my shop) will match dollar for dollar every penny donated to this man for new equipment/camera and to help him recover from this loss. I know the impact some stupid shit like this, can have on business. Let's not just talk about it, let's be about it!!! *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 30 2010, 01:18 AM~17924149
> *Listen up AZ Side....
> Rollin is a good friend of mine, a dedicated family man and has been there for a lot of people, many times. What those fools in Tulsa did is some straight up bullshit. I think it's cool what you guys are trying to pull together, so....Street Life Customs (my shop) will match dollar for dollar every penny donated to this man for new equipment/camera and to help him recover from this loss.  I know the impact some stupid shit like this, can have on business. Let's not just talk about it, let's be about it!!!
> *


 :wow: Damn... that's wassup Guero! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, KING OF AZ!!!

:wave: Congrats on the new addition


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 29 2010, 11:02 PM~17924079
> *You looking at the tortas too?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 30 2010, 12:25 AM~17924177
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, KING OF AZ!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I'm workin on his ride right now!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 29 2010, 06:19 PM~17920517
> *HEY STUPID IM NOT HECTOR IM SMILEY :biggrin:  AND ME AND THOMAS TALKED TO ORLIE AND CONVINCED HIM TO JUST FINISH PUTTING THE SHOP TOGETHER THATS Y I SAID 2 WEEKS
> *


sorry smelly I tought you were hector you knom, always on top of things  lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jun 30 2010, 12:02 AM~17924079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David :twak: lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Jun 30 2010, 01:57 AM~17924314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: :happysad:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 30 2010, 02:38 AM~17924508
> *:angel:  :happysad:
> *


 :loco: :rofl:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 29 2010, 11:18 PM~17924149
> *IDENTITY CAR & BIKE CLUBS Check is in the mail!
> 
> Thats some cool shit right ther Bro about matching $ for $!!! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17923102
> *WHAT UP CURTIS YEAH I GOT YOUR PM  AND NO I DONT HAVE THE HOOKUP NO MORE    BUT I THINK DAVID THE UPHOLSTERY GUY DOES ANGEL HAS HIS NUMBER  :biggrin:
> *


just chillin homie, cool i'll hit up Angel then. Thanks again Smiley


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17924149
> *Listen up AZ Side....
> Rollin is a good friend of mine, a dedicated family man and has been there for a lot of people, many times. What those fools in Tulsa did is some straight up bullshit. I think it's cool what you guys are trying to pull together, so....Street Life Customs (my shop) will match dollar for dollar every penny donated to this man for new equipment/camera and to help him recover from this loss.  I know the impact some stupid shit like this, can have on business. Let's not just talk about it, let's be about it!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 30 2010, 01:11 AM~17924359
> *sorry smelly I tought you were hector you knom, always on top of things   lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17924149
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>[/i] *


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

what up luna :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jun 30 2010, 06:16 AM~17925218
> *:
> 
> 
> ...


OK Hector since you know what is going on all of the time, why is this show ending at 4 AM? Do they really want us to stay that late and hang out and then drive home? Please clarify!

thank you Club Uniter.


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

car show going on this saturday july 3rd at victory lane next to wet & wild move in at 6pm" fire works put on by wet & wild at 9pm"...... i dont know how to post flyers but here is there car club site (((((( art of noize.com ))))))


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 30 2010, 07:40 AM~17925758
> *car show going on this saturday july 3rd at victory lane next to wet & wild move in at 6pm" fire works put on by wet & wild at 9pm"......          i dont know how to post flyers but here is there car club site                  ((((((  art of noize.com ))))))
> *


Whats up Homie!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 08:20 AM~17925648
> *OK Hector since you know what is going on all of the time, why is this show ending at 4 AM?  Do they really want us to stay that late and hang out and then drive home?  Please clarify!
> 
> thank you Club Uniter.
> *


If its a club...4am is closing time. Most likely its a type o.


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 08:46 AM~17925818
> *Whats up Homie!!
> *


 whats up art ??? im going to funeral service today for dino's dad ... gona be hard....... :tears: :angel:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 30 2010, 07:10 AM~17925588
> *what up luna  :wave:
> *


Sup Brother!! Hows it going?? Staying outta the heat!!! :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 30 2010, 07:59 AM~17925901
> *whats up art ??? im going to funeral service today for dino's dad ... gona be hard.......    :tears:    :angel:
> *


Give Dino our Condolences!!! Our thoughts and prayers are with him and his family!! :angel:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17924149
> *Man! This is really coo thank you! I really appreciate this help! it does have a big impact on the flow of things (losing my camcorder) that's real good looking out Todd! Congrats to you and your new addition to the family! Ill keep everyone posted on whats going on! Thank you all for the support!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 30 2010, 06:22 AM~17924955
> *<span style='colorurple'>wow thanks Identity CC BC ill let you know when i receive it!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jun 30 2010, 07:59 AM~17925901
> *whats up art ??? im going to funeral service today for dino's dad ... gona be hard.......    :tears:    :angel:
> *


Not much just working today.

We are sorry for Dino's loss.  The passing away of a Dad is very difficult.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jun 29 2010, 11:33 PM~17923924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt get to meet the Dad ,but my heart goes out to homie and his family and friends! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 08:20 AM~17925648
> *OK Hector since you know what is going on all of the time, why is this show ending at 4 AM?  Do they really want us to stay that late and hang out and then drive home?  Please clarify!
> 
> thank you Club Uniter.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup AZtlan


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17926459
> *Sup AZtlan
> *


what up t!!!!!!!!!!!! 
just on the oldies thread gettin some rolas for my carnalita!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Morning Az Side! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 30 2010, 10:26 AM~17926527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup OG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17926613
> *Good Morning Az Side! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


hi og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

never heard this one!!!!
check this out termite!!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 30 2010, 10:38 AM~17926623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up? How's it going homie?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17926613
> *Good Morning Az Side! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: O.G.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17926459
> *Sup AZtlan
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:04 AM~17926849
> *never heard this one!!!!
> check this out termite!!
> :0  :0  :0
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 30 2010, 11:41 AM~17927169
> *:wave: O.G.
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave: How's it going?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 11:40 AM~17927167
> *chillin getting ready to go to cali :biggrin:
> What up? How's it going homie?
> *


 :0 you goin to cali og!!!! :0 

:cheesy: what shud i pack! 
 clean chonies!
:420: a sammich!
:yes: sprite!
:rant: and my laptop!!
:biggrin: and i got .73$ for gas money!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 11:43 AM~17927185
> *:biggrin:
> :wave: How's it going?
> *


  good, just here at work :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:51 AM~17927263
> *:0 you goin to cali og!!!! :0
> 
> :cheesy: what shud i pack!
> ...



hahahahaha yeah going to visit family :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 30 2010, 12:22 PM~17927453
> * good, just here at work  :biggrin:
> *



that's cool :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, Lunas64

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 11:54 AM~17927668
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, Lunas64
> 
> ...


'Sup OGizzle! How u been? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 30 2010, 01:14 PM~17927822
> *'Sup OGizzle! How u been?  :biggrin:
> *


Was doing good :biggrin: cause I stopped takin my meds but had to start taking them again


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17926613
> *Good Morning Az Side! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WA'SAPPENING OG! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17926459
> *Sup AZtlan
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 08:46 AM~17925818
> *Whats up Homie!!
> *


:wave: 'SUP MR. ART BUCK!!


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 30 2010, 09:03 AM~17925929
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

* :wow: :wow: :wow: check it out az side!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 
i just got EAST SIDE STORIES VOLUMES 1,2,4,5,7,9, AND HOPEFULLY 10 ,11,12 3 AND 6 I AINT GOT?!!

AND COUPLE OTHER COMPLETE CD OLDIES,
AND A BUNCH OF RANDOM OLDIES!!!!
IF ANYBODY WANTS A COPY OF ANY OF THESE.. JUST GET SOME BLANK CD'S TO ME AND I WILL HOOK IT UP!!!!

IF YOU GOT A SONG YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO FIND,,,,JUST PM ME AND I WILL LOOK FOR IT! CANT PROMISE NADA THO!

AND I WILL BE MAKIN MY OWN MIX OF OLDIES CD'S IF U WOULD LIKE A MIX OF LIKE HOURS OF NICE OLDIES MIX TO JUST PUT IN AND PLAY, ALL I NEED IS THE BLANKS!

ART LOKS :loco:


:biggrin: FOR MY GENTE THAT LIKE TO CRUISE LOW AND SLOW!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 30 2010, 09:11 AM~17925975
> *Sup Brother!! Hows it going?? Staying outta the heat!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP LUNA! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17928000
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow: check it out az side!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> i just got EAST SIDE STORIES VOLUMES 1,2,4,5,7,9,    AND HOPEFULLY 10 ,11,12  3 AND 6 I AINT GOT?!!
> 
> ...



  Q-VO ART LOKS!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 01:41 PM~17928026
> *   Q-VO ART LOKS!! :wave:
> *


WHATS UP CARNAL!!!!
JUST HERE AT WORK!!!!  
HUNGRY THAN A MOFO!!! 
I REALLY WISH I HAD A TORTA!!! 
IM GONA SETTLE FOR A GYRO!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 01:46 PM~17928069
> *WHATS UP CANAL!!!!
> JUST HERE AT WORK!!!!
> HUNGRY THAN A MOFO!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I WOULDN'T MIND HAVING A TORTA WITH SOME 40DDDs AND A BIG 'OL BU-DUNK-A-DUNK!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 01:54 PM~17928129
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I WOULDN'T MIND HAVING A TORTA WITH SOME 40DDDs AND A BIG 'OL BU-DUNK-A-DUNK!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND I DIET WATER! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17922511
> *DAMN I JUST ASKED!!!!!!!!!!! SOME OF YOU SEEM TO BE TAKING THIS BULLSHIT PERSONALY. IF YOU ARE! GO FUCK YOUR SELF!!!!!!!!!
> I THOUGHT TORTA TUESDAY LIVES FOREVER BEN!!!! POST THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not me mikey! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 12:06 PM~17917290
> *:biggrin:
> Alot MORE bullshit in the Paisa Side......got alot of lovebirds in there :biggrin:
> *


i know huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 29 2010, 12:09 PM~17917312
> *0H SHIT IT'S BEN!!!! HE'S BACK!!! WHAT'S UP BRO!!!!....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 29 2010, 02:12 PM~17918462
> *why you mofos scared ben wasn't the only one posting!! Now you guys acting like lil B'S!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Well here you go just be classy with them homies and you can see tortas every tuesday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


tell em og!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 29 2010, 02:23 PM~17918577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 02:40 PM~17918729
> *bullshit! </span></span>*[/u]
> [/b]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

orrrrraaaaaaaaaaallllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17924149
> *Listen up AZ Side....
> Rollin is a good friend of mine, a dedicated family man and has been there for a lot of people, many times. What those fools in Tulsa did is some straight up bullshit. I think it's cool what you guys are trying to pull together, so....Street Life Customs (my shop) will match dollar for dollar every penny donated to this man for new equipment/camera and to help him recover from this loss.  I know the impact some stupid shit like this, can have on business. Let's not just talk about it, let's be about it!!!
> *


muy chingon!!!!! lol

thats ku of you homie........... congtats on the addition to your family homie, you must be real happy!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 12:52 PM~17927653
> *hahahahaha yeah going to visit family :biggrin:
> *



what part of cali?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 30 2010, 08:20 AM~17925648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOOK IT DAWG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 12:39 PM~17928011
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP LUNA! :wave:
> *


Sup Senor Mando!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whos down to drink this?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 01:53 PM~17928598
> *UNITER IS ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE UNITY.
> YOU OWE ME A BEER! :biggrin:
> 
> *


*HORSESHIT!*

UNITY sounds alot better


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Jun 30 2010, 02:58 PM~17928643]
Whos down to drink this?









[/quote]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 03:03 PM~17928669
> *HORSESHIT!
> 
> UNITY sounds alot better
> *


I'M JUST TRYING TO GET A FREE BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 02:06 PM~17928690
> *I'M JUST TRYING TO GET A FREE BEER! :biggrin:
> *


BORRACHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 02:06 PM~17928690
> *I'M JUST TRYING TO GET A FREE BEER! :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE!!!!! lol!!! YOU SEE HOW FAR IT GOT HECTOR WHEN HE PUT MY NAME ON THE "LIST"................. :biggrin: NOTHING YET 'CAUSE I'M CHEAP! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 02:08 PM~17928706
> *YOU ARE BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE!!!!!  lol!!!  YOU SEE HOW FAR IT GOT HECTOR WHEN HE PUT MY NAME ON THE "LIST"................. :biggrin: NOTHING YET 'CAUSE I'M CHEAP! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT THAT MEANS i HAVE TO BUY ON FRIDAY FOR HAPPY HOUR??? CHEAP FUKER!!!! :uh: 















J/K HOMEY..... U CAN BUY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 03:06 PM~17928690
> *I'M JUST TRYING TO GET A FREE BEER! :biggrin:
> *


AND FREE MUSIC TO DRINK WITH THAT BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SUP FRANK!!! WE GONNA HOP AT THE 30TH ANNIVERSARY!!! I AM READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17928706
> *YOU ARE BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE!!!!!  lol!!!  YOU SEE HOW FAR IT GOT HECTOR WHEN HE PUT MY NAME ON THE "LIST"................. :biggrin: NOTHING YET 'CAUSE I'M CHEAP! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:







:biggrin: 

:werd: ME TOO!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> quote=BigMandoAZ,Jun 30 2010, 02:58 PM~17928643]
> Whos down to drink this?











[/quote]
SO THATS HOW THEY USE TO DRINK KING COBRA BACK IN THE AL?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17928706
> *YOU ARE BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE!!!!!  lol!!!  YOU SEE HOW FAR IT GOT HECTOR WHEN HE PUT MY NAME ON THE "LIST"................. :biggrin: NOTHING YET 'CAUSE I'M CHEAP! :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 30 2010, 03:10 PM~17928718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DOESNT HURT TO TRY :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 30 2010, 02:10 PM~17928718
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT THAT MEANS i HAVE TO BUY ON FRIDAY FOR HAPPY HOUR??? CHEAP FUKER!!!! :uh:
> J/K HOMEY..... U CAN BUY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17928819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH THE 59?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 30 2010, 02:24 PM~17928361
> *not me mikey!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NEVER YOU HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:26 PM~17928847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE MY CUZ WHEN HE IS ON ONE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 03:25 PM~17928839
> *WHATS UP WITH THE 59?
> *


JUST SEEN IT AND THOUGHT I WOULD POST!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:29 PM~17928868
> *JUST SEEN IT AND THOUGHT I WOULD POST!!
> *


THATS MY FAVORITE YEAR!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*HERE YOU GO AL!!!
GOT MUSIC FOR YOU TOO!!*_




> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 25 2010, 02:25 PM~17887221
> *La Mission Soundtrack [2010]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:31 PM~17928880
> *HERE YOU GO AL!!!
> GOT MUSIC FOR YOU TOO!!
> *




NO VILLAGE PEOPLE? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 02:22 PM~17928819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's Purrrrdy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 02:37 PM~17928914
> *NO VILLAGE PEOPLE? :biggrin:
> *


Screw u Mikey!! Im gonna tell Ben to post Torta all week so u can get fired!!! LOL :biggrin: 



j/k

I am at Macayos Friday for Happy Hour!! Pretty soon Happy hour at Hooters!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 30 2010, 03:48 PM~17928993
> *She's Purrrrdy!! :biggrin:
> *


WTF??









<span style=\'color:red\'>YOU FORGOT NO ****,,,,,YOU ****!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 03:37 PM~17928914
> *NO VILLAGE PEOPLE? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 9 VOLUMES OF THE EASTSIDE STORIES ON ONE CD MIKEY! :wow: 


AND SORRY NO VILLAGE PEOPLE FOR DA HOMOS!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jun 30 2010, 03:52 PM~17929010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR THE MIKEY DRINKING FUND :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:55 PM~17929039
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow: 9 VOLUMES OF THE EASTSIDE STORIES ON ONE CD MIKEY! :wow:
> AND SORRY NO VILLAGE PEOPLE FOR DA HOMOS!!
> *


DAMN IT MAN! NO ****








WELL AT LEAST I STILL HAVE MY BUD LIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 03:53 PM~17929027
> *
> 
> *


BAD ASS BURNER AT THE END!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP BEN? ARE YOU READY FOR THE 4TH? MAKE SURE TO EMPTY YOUR FRIDGE FOR ALL THE BREW! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 30 2010, 03:03 PM~17928669
> *HORSESHIT!
> 
> UNITY sounds alot better
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 30 2010, 03:10 PM~17928718
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT THAT MEANS i HAVE TO BUY ON FRIDAY FOR HAPPY HOUR??? CHEAP FUKER!!!! :uh:
> J/K HOMEY..... U CAN BUY!!! :thumbsup:
> *



invite mee too since your buying ****, i mean "homie"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN I NEED A BEER! CANT WAIT TO GET OFF WORK!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:03 PM~17929105
> *invite mee too since your buying ****, i mean "homie"
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17928819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tight as hell right thurrrr!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*REACH FOR THE STARS BEN!!!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_580dfcbd7aa44a67ae888fe3000f2033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_b7a394bffe53401d91e93aa6b6cb874a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_b056580c29c249f69595ae135a21f995.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_17c189a689d74414b96cd99321d20e73.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_4257424ce87344ddad9579effb96b8ac.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: unity_mike, Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah mikey i got the fridge in the garage empty ready for the cold ones!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:03 PM~17929105
> *invite mee too since your buying ****, i mean "homie"
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MIGHT GET A BLOW JOB, OR A SEX ON THE BEACH!J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:05 PM~17929127
> *BEN DONT LEAVE YET!!!!!
> *


:dunno: whats up???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17929142
> *yeah mikey i got the fridge in the garage empty ready for the cold ones!!!!!
> *


MY *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17929148
> *YOU MIGHT GET A BLOW JOB, OR A SEX ON THE BEACH!J/K :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FROM AL??????? HELL TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN NA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 04:07 PM~17929155
> *MY *****!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes:!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:08 PM~17929164
> *FROM AL??????? HELL TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN NA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT'S A DRINK YOU DIRTY BASTARD! WERES YOUR MIND?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FUCKIN VATO IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*REACH FOR THE STARS BEN!!!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_580dfcbd7aa44a67ae888fe3000f2033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_b7a394bffe53401d91e93aa6b6cb874a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_b056580c29c249f69595ae135a21f995.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_17c189a689d74414b96cd99321d20e73.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_4257424ce87344ddad9579effb96b8ac.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:05 PM~17929127
> *DIOS MIIIIIOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 04:09 PM~17929174
> *IT'S A DRINK YOU DIRTY BASTARD! WERES YOUR MIND?
> *


SHIT ***** YOU GOTS TO RE WARNING ME!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:10 PM~17929186
> *REACH FOR THE STARS BEN!!!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_580dfcbd7aa44a67ae888fe3000f2033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


OMG :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:12 PM~17929194
> *SHIT ***** YOU GOTS TO RE WARNING ME!!!!
> *


I GOTCHA BACK!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 04:12 PM~17929196
> *OMG :biggrin:
> *


ADM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:10 PM~17929186
> *REACH FOR THE STARS BEN!!!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_580dfcbd7aa44a67ae888fe3000f2033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


U MEMBER HER BEN?? I KNOW U MEMBER,MEMBER!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:13 PM~17929208
> *ADM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THERE LIKE BFF'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 04:15 PM~17929220
> *THERE LIKE BFF'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH CHIT !!!THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!

WELL IM OUT FELLAS GOT TO GO GIVE MOUTH TO MOUT TO SOME COLD ONES!!! 
NO HOMOS!!


LATER!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:15 PM~17929219
> *U MEMBER HER BEN?? I KNOW U MEMBER,MEMBER!!
> *


SHIT HOW CAN I FORGET?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:18 PM~17929242
> *OH CHIT !!!THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!
> 
> WELL IM OUT FELLAS GOT TO GO GIVE MOUTH TO MOUT TO SOME COLD ONES!!!
> ...


LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED BACK UP! NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jun 30 2010, 04:19 PM~17929251
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED BACK UP! NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SWING BY THE SHOP,,, :biggrin: NO **** POR FAVOR!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 04:15 PM~17929219
> *U MEMBER HER BEN?? I KNOW U MEMBER,MEMBER!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17929276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I MEMBER! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17928819
> *
> 
> 
> ...



art dont post pix. the transporter hasnt dropped it off at my house yet!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17928819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: If ever finish my Catalina a 59 will hopefully be next project as my daughter keeps talking about wanting a pink El Camino.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 30 2010, 02:58 PM~17928643
> *Whos down to drink this?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rice wine.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17928000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not ME
:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17929276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does Impala also use the h5001 and h5006 bulbs, if so has anyone converted to h4 or hid? Just ask as am wondering the name of relay you need to run all 4 and have ability to switch all 4 from high to low.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:

OGPLAYER


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jun 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17929276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: DAMN.....




I love her shoes!!!! :biggrin: Nice car Ben lol


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Here! I'm going to leave OG AZ Side something to look at for thick ass thursday. I's a little early, but i'm going to Cali. for vacation with the wife..... So here you go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













































See you Og AZ next week!!!!!!!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 09:26 AM~17926080
> *see here im thinkin,,,,,,right on the couple alone in a room!!!! :biggrin:
> and then i see this shit and im like!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17929840
> *Here!  I'm going to leave OG AZ Side something to look at for thick ass thursday. I's a little early, but i'm going to Cali. for vacation with the wife..... So here you go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :biggrin: _Your homie card has been reinstated!!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17929938
> *Nice :biggrin: Your homie card has been reinstated!!!!
> *


Yes it has!!!! Annnnnnd he gets a free pass next time too!!

Have a great time in Cali Homey!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17929840
> *Here!  I'm going to leave OG AZ Side something to look at for thick ass thursday. I's a little early, but i'm going to Cali. for vacation with the wife..... So here you go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thank Mark have fun at the beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 30 2010, 05:26 PM~17929751
> *:wave:
> 
> OGPLAYER
> *



Hi girl :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jun 30 2010, 11:04 AM~17926849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Come down and check out La Casa Blanca this Saturday night. The have REAL GOOD mexican food. I will be djing at 730pm. Cruise the rides out and have a beer or 2. McQueen just north of riggs


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jun 30 2010, 02:32 PM~17928416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17929839
> *:wow: DAMN.....
> I love her shoes!!!!  :biggrin: Nice car Ben lol
> *


I love her shoes too........in the air! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 30 2010, 08:44 PM~17931526
> *I love her shoes too........in the air! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17931526
> *I love her shoes too........in the air! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 30 2010, 08:49 PM~17931583
> *:cheesy:
> *


more like patas in the air :cheesy:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jun 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17928000
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow: check it out az side!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> i just got EAST SIDE STORIES VOLUMES 1,2,4,5,7,9,    AND HOPEFULLY 10 ,11,12  3 AND 6 I AINT GOT?!!
> 
> ...



i have the full collection of eastside story and undergound oldies. Ya know me I sell all kinds of mix cds. Get me the full collection of lowrider oldies and art laboe and I will trade you


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

I was checkin whats on Craigslist and I cant understand why people who have 4 door impalas want more than 10gs. WTF???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Will be entered in a raffle for a collection of Rollin Videos or a ADEX Dump!</span>_



If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jun 30 2010, 06:06 PM~17930068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: SO WHAT IS GOING ON AZ SIDE! :420: :420:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 10:00 PM~17932250
> *uffin: uffin: SO WHAT IS GOING ON AZ SIDE! :420: :420:
> *


que onda mando :nicoderm:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jun 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17929840
> *Here!  I'm going to leave OG AZ Side something to look at for thick ass thursday. I's a little early, but i'm going to Cali. for vacation with the wife..... So here you go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


daaammmnnn!!!!....pic number 1....
:yes: :boink:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 29 2010, 11:18 PM~17924149
> *Listen up AZ Side....
> Rollin is a good friend of mine, a dedicated family man and has been there for a lot of people, many times. What those fools in Tulsa did is some straight up bullshit. I think it's cool what you guys are trying to pull together, so....Street Life Customs (my shop) will match dollar for dollar every penny donated to this man for new equipment/camera and to help him recover from this loss.  I know the impact some stupid shit like this, can have on business. Let's not just talk about it, let's be about it!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jun 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17932311
> *que onda mando  :nicoderm:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO SOBRINO :wave: WHAT IS NEW HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  2,3,1,2 AND 3 AGAIN!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 10:20 PM~17932433
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO SOBRINO :wave: WHAT IS NEW HOMIE?
> *


nada :dunno: just chilling in here :drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 10:00 PM~17932250
> *uffin: uffin: SO WHAT IS GOING ON AZ SIDE! :420: :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jun 30 2010, 12:18 AM~17924149
> *Let's not just talk about it, let's be about it!!!</span></span>
> *


Coo thing to do to help a homie out.....
Congrats Todd! 

Jamal can my homie Todd get a Roll'n cover now, DAMN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jun 30 2010, 09:22 PM~17931889
> *I was checkin whats on Craigslist and I cant understand why people who have 4 door impalas want more than 10gs. WTF???
> *


THEY COME OUT CLEAN ASS FUCK! LOOK AT BEN AND LUNA CARS. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djsire+Jun 30 2010, 09:22 PM~17931889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 1 2010, 02:16 AM~17933487
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 10:27 PM~17932489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X85 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jun 30 2010, 10:18 PM~17932414
> *
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jun 30 2010, 10:00 PM~17932250
> *uffin: uffin: SO WHAT IS GOING ON AZ SIDE! :420: :420:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 04:32 AM~17933818
> *THEY COME OUT CLEAN ASS FUCK! LOOK AT BEN AND LUNA CARS. :biggrin:
> *


Thats right Mikey!!! Cant even see where we molded the back doors!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

AZ side to the TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 1 2010, 02:52 AM~17933550
> *Coo thing to do to help a homie out.....
> Congrats Todd!
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: *He's had 2 already!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17934792
> *:no:  :no: He's had 2 already!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17934792
> *:no:  :no: He's had 2 already!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17929453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL SEE WHATS UP HOMIE!! ILL PUT THE WORD OUT!!
AND IM NOT TRYIN TO TAKE UR BIZNESS HOMIE,,JUS FOR MY GENTE HERE ON THE OG SIDE!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 1 2010, 09:01 AM~17934998
> *
> CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>[/i]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

look what i just got!!! 







:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
now i got to learn how to use it!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 10:57 AM~17935787
> *look what i just got!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAY LEARN BEST WHEN IM WASTED! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 11:25 AM~17936005
> *I ALWAY LEARN BEST WHEN IM WASTED! :biggrin:
> *


ya me to bro,,but i always forget,,so i have to buy more beer to member!!
u member... member!!! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 11:34 AM~17936062
> *ya  me to bro,,but i always forget,,so i have to buy more beer to member!!
> u member... member!!! :0
> *


I MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jun 30 2010, 05:23 PM~17929722
> *:biggrin: ME ME ME!!! I will get you the cd's when I get back k
> Going to Indio and La
> Not ME
> ...



i got you OG....you were first on my list gurl!!!

u a V.I.P.!!
Very Important Player! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 05:32 AM~17933818
> *THEY COME OUT CLEAN ASS FUCK! LOOK AT BEN AND LUNA CARS. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT!!!!

IM A NERD!






















ALL IM MISSING IS THE BEER MIKEY !! IMA FORGET THIS SHIT!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :no: :no: *He's had 2 already!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jun 30 2010, 11:05 PM~17932728
> *nada  :dunno:  just chilling in here :drama:
> *



  SO HOW IS THE TOWN CAR RUNNING? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > :no: :no: *He's had 2 already!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 1 2010, 02:16 AM~17933487
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jul 1 2010, 06:28 AM~17934002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 07:42 AM~17934431
> *Thats right Mikey!!! Cant even see where we molded the back doors!! :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 07:59 AM~17934531
> *AZ side to the TOP! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x70!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:24 PM~17936419
> *CHECK THIS OUT!!!!
> 
> IM A NERD!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: quote=Lunas64,Jul 1 2010, 12:29 PM~17936471]


> :no:  :no: *He's had 2 already!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono: im startin to notice you dont appreciate your homies ,,,,homie!!!! :happysad: 
:wow: you already got a cover!!! :wow: worldwide!!!! no ****!!!
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 12:40 PM~17936583
> *:0  :0  :0 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


wait till i learn how to use it better...... i will have fun!!


like Big Mando!!!!! MIKEYS HERO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:50 PM~17936669
> *wait till i learn how to use it better...... i will have fun!!
> like Big Mando!!!!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :wow: you already got a cover!!! :wow: worldwide!!!! no ****!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE!!

I LOVE LEARNIN NEW CHIT!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 11:32 AM~17936499
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin: WHAT UP LUNA!  :wave:
> *


Sup Bro, waitin til mananas happy hour, u comin???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE!!
> 
> I LOVE LEARNIN NEW CHIT!
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 01:14 PM~17936864
> *Sup Bro, waitin til mananas happy hour, u comin???
> *


WHAT UP MR LUNA!!!!!!!

I GOT YOU TOO !! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 12:35 PM~17936530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 01:20 PM~17936931
> *WHAT UP MR LUNA!!!!!!!
> 
> I GOT YOU TOO !! :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OH SHIT ITS ART BUCK!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17937018
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HOPEFULLY UR REGAL SOON CARNAL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TO THE MUTHAFUKKKIN TOP COMPITA!!










HARD TO DO URZ,,, U BOUNCE AROUND ALOT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 01:20 PM~17936931
> *WHAT UP MR LUNA!!!!!!!
> 
> I GOT YOU TOO !! :biggrin:
> ...


fool thats mandos64. looks who driving!!!!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> :wow: quote=Lunas64,Jul 1 2010, 12:29 PM~17936471]
> :nono: :nono: :nono: *im startin to notice you dont appreciate your homies ,,,,homie!!!!* :happysad:
> :wow: you already got a cover!!! :wow: worldwide!!!! no ****!!!
> 
> ...


[/quote]
*who are you referring to ?*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*who are you referring to ?*
[/quote]
Relax My Brother Rolln, He is refering to the fact that they posted me on a "COVER" of the Movie La Mission!!! See the pic of me in the Bomb!!! So I already got a cover!! 
That I dont appreciate that they did it for me!!! Its got nuthin to do with you Bro!!!!

Its all good Mijo!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I want to give a big thanks To STEADY DIPPIN C.C AND IDENTITY C.C For there donations! You guys went out of your way to help me out and believe me when i tell you it will go a long way with me! Thank You!! you guys ever need anything let me know! Thank you again*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Relax My Brother Rolln, He is refering to the fact that they posted me on a "COVER" of the Movie La Mission!!! See the pic of me in the Bomb!!! So I already got a cover!! 
That I dont appreciate that they did it for me!!! Its got nuthin to do with you Bro!!!!

Its all good Mijo!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
]*man i was thinkin if you get that nitro we can use that cover on Roll'n Vids! a bomb on the bumper that will be a first! and im coo i was just askin that's all!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 02:10 PM~17937373
> *fool thats mandos64. looks who driving!!!!
> *


AT LEAST YOU SAID "FOOL" AND DID DROP MY NAME!!
:biggrin: 
MANDO AND HIS SONS 6FOE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 01:18 PM~17937486
> *HELL YA........I GOT THE NEXT COVER!!!!</span> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> j/k ITS ALL GOOD BRO!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Relax My Brother Rolln, He is refering to the fact that they posted me on a "COVER" of the Movie La Mission!!! See the pic of me in the Bomb!!! So I already got a cover!!
> That I dont appreciate that they did it for me!!! Its got nuthin to do with you Bro!!!!
> 
> Its all good Mijo!! :biggrin:


]*man i was thinkin if you get that nitro we can use that cover on Roll'n Vids! a bomb on the bumper that will be a first! and im coo i was just askin that's all!!*
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*who are you referring to ?*
[/quote]
NAW ROLLIN...... :nono:
THAT ONE WAS FOR AL LUNA...HE CRYBABYIN HE AINT BEEN ON NO COVERS!!
HE IS ON THE COVER OF LA MISSION 2!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 02:22 PM~17937533
> *<span style='color:red'>i got a 10 says he will win all 3 and he wont burn or break at all that night!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *who are you referring to ?*


NAW ROLLIN...... :nono:
THAT ONE WAS FOR AL LUNA...HE CRYBABYIN HE AINT BEEN ON NO COVERS!!
HE IS ON THE COVER OF LA MISSION 2!
[/quote]
CUZ I AM UNDER THE COVERS PUTO!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

NAW ROLLIN...... :nono:
THAT ONE WAS FOR AL LUNA...HE CRYBABYIN HE AINT BEEN ON NO COVERS!!
HE IS ON THE COVER OF LA MISSION 2!
[/quote]

*yeah? its going to be on la roll'n dos(droppin bombs)* :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 02:22 PM~17937533
> *<span style='color:red'>the only house call i do is when i roll up to your house and put my foot up your ass for saying i would bumper up to them!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> you loosing your fucking mind homie!!!!! :loco: :loco:*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 02:26 PM~17937578
> *
> i got a 10 says he will win all 3 and he wont burn or break at all that night!
> *



dont listen to that fool he drunk again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 01:40 PM~17937764
> *:wow: the only house call i do is when i roll up to your house and put my foot up your ass for saying i would bumper up to them!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you loosing your fucking mind homie!!!!! :loco:  :loco:
> *


Someone is skerred!!! hno: hno: hno: :rant: :drama: Thats not what you told me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 01:43 PM~17937787
> *dont listen to that fool he drunk again!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im at work fool!! LOL!! :uh: But plenty in the fridge!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 02:47 PM~17937845
> *Im at work fool!! LOL!! :uh: But plenty in the fridge!
> *



that dont mean shit. i saw the fridge in your office!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

HEELS & WHEELS VI BY KROWNENTERTAINMENT.COM
$500.00 CAR HOP 1ST 2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES 
CARS MUST SIGN IN BETWEEN 4-6PM TO WIN TROPHIES HOLLA AT ME ASAP


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 02:18 PM~17937486
> *I want to give a big thanks To STEADY DIPPIN C.C AND IDENTITY C.C For there donations! You guys went out of your way to help me out and believe me when i tell you it will go a long way with me! Thank You!! you guys ever need anything let me know! Thank you again
> *



you kno we got you homie! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 02:40 PM~17937764
> *:wow: the only house call i do is when i roll up to your house and put my foot up your ass for saying i would bumper up to them!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you loosing your fucking mind homie!!!!! :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: 

he's old member, homie loosing his mind


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HERE YOU GO BIGHAPPY55


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> NAW ROLLIN...... :nono:
> THAT ONE WAS FOR AL LUNA...HE CRYBABYIN HE AINT BEEN ON NO COVERS!!
> HE IS ON THE COVER OF LA MISSION 2!


*yeah? its going to be on la roll'n dos(droppin bombs)* :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Heres one for ya fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17938095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Luna remember last year when we went to vegas and we got pulled over?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17938095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS MR LUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin: 







































:happysad: 
ART LOKS THINKIN>>>>"MUST BE A REALLY OLD ASS PIC LOOKS LIKE HE GOT HAIR THERE"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 02:27 PM~17938357
> *BAD ASS MR LUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> :happysad:
> ART LOKS THINKIN>>>>"MUST BE A REALLY OLD ASS  PIC LOOKS LIKE HE GOT HAIR THERE"
> *


Yup, my Danny Terio look!! all slicked back!!! Fonzy like..Ayyyyyyyye! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, STEADYDIPPIN09, 1VATO64

well look what the tortas drug in  ... the dude who cant call a Homey back!!! :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 02:18 PM~17937486
> *I want to give a big thanks To STEADY DIPPIN C.C AND IDENTITY C.C For there donations! You guys went out of your way to help me out and believe me when i tell you it will go a long way with me! Thank You!! you guys ever need anything let me know! Thank you again
> *


Thanks homies!


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 02:18 PM~17937486
> *I want to give a big thanks To STEADY DIPPIN C.C AND IDENTITY C.C For there donations! You guys went out of your way to help me out and believe me when i tell you it will go a long way with me! Thank You!! you guys ever need anything let me know! Thank you again
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## STEADYDIPPIN09 (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 02:18 PM~17937486
> *It's all good anything to help out a friend and keep the videos comin'!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: </span></span>*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEADYDIPPIN09_@Jul 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17938571
> *It's all good anything to help out a friend and keep the videos comin'!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


'Sup Antwon!!! How u been Homey?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 01:34 PM~17937046
> *HOPEFULLY UR REGAL SOON CARNAL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  i hope homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 03:43 PM~17938522
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, STEADYDIPPIN09, 1VATO64
> 
> well look what the tortas drug in   ... the dude who cant call a Homey back!!!  :uh:
> *


  i thought i was the only one :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17929453
> *art dont post pix. the transporter hasnt dropped it off at my house yet!!!
> *


yeah right!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jun 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17929839
> *:wow: DAMN.....
> I love her shoes!!!!  :biggrin: Nice car Ben lol
> *


oh yeah, well i love that booty!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 30 2010, 08:39 PM~17931477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats tight!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 30 2010, 08:44 PM~17931526
> *I love her shoes too........in the air! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 01:13 PM~17936853
> *LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE!!
> 
> I LOVE LEARNIN NEW CHIT!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 1 2010, 12:33 PM~17937037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool!!! wished we could of got the CUBE that close to the jets! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you must have been a better bullshitter back in the day......loosing your touch!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 03:43 PM~17938522
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, STEADYDIPPIN09, 1VATO64
> 
> well look what the tortas drug in   ... the dude who cant call a Homey back!!!  :uh:
> *


whats up old man???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 04:01 PM~17938689
> *OH Shit!  I like that!  Thanks!
> cool!!! wished we could of got the CUBE that close to the jets! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you must have been a better bullshitter back in the day......loosing your touch!
> *


thats why he takes viagra homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 1 2010, 03:55 PM~17938631
> * i thought i was the only one  :biggrin:
> *


mee too bro!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2010, 04:10 PM~17938763
> *mee too bro!!!!
> *


whats up Ben, u forget about the rims or what :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 1 2010, 04:12 PM~17938780
> *whats up Ben, u forget about the rims or what :dunno:
> *


what rims bro. call me


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, spirit16, sicx13, Riderz-4-Life, 1968custom

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17938847
> *what rims bro. call me
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17938847
> *what rims bro. call me
> *


thanks for calling homie!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2010, 04:22 PM~17938887
> *thanks for calling homie!!!!!
> *


ARE YOU TALKING TO YOUR SELF? :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17939042
> *ARE YOU TALKING TO YOUR SELF? :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :no:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17939042
> *ARE YOU TALKING TO YOUR SELF? :wow:
> *


:yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > :no: :no: *He's had 2 already!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17939042
> *ARE YOU TALKING TO YOUR SELF? :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 03:24 PM~17938317
> *Luna remember last year when we went to vegas and we got pulled over?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Come join me at La Casa Blanca this saturday night for some great mexican food. I will be spinning some oldschool and latin beats on the patio at 730pm. McQueen and Riggs


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 04:01 PM~17938689
> *OH Shit!  I like that!  Thanks!
> cool!!! wished we could of got the CUBE that close to the jets! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you must have been a better bullshitter back in the day......loosing your touch!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 12:30 PM~17936482
> *   SO HOW IS THE TOWN CAR RUNNING?  :biggrin:
> *


running like a champ,tio.

from this 
















to this


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2010, 03:58 PM~17938645
> *lol thats tight!!!!!!!
> *


WHO'S BROTHER IS THIS?????


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 1 2010, 09:50 AM~17935354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> wait till i learn how to use it better...... i will have fun!!
> like Big Mando!!!!! MIKEYS HERO


YOU CAN BE MY HERO TO FOR THE LOW PRICE OF A 40OZ


> Relax My Brother Rolln, He is refering to the fact that they posted me on a "COVER" of the Movie La Mission!!! See the pic of me in the Bomb!!! So I already got a cover!!
> That I dont appreciate that they did it for me!!! Its got nuthin to do with you Bro!!!!
> 
> Its all good Mijo!! :biggrin:


]*man i was thinkin if you get that nitro we can use that cover on Roll'n Vids! a bomb on the bumper that will be a first! and im coo i was just askin that's all!!*
[/quote]
FIRST LUNA NEEDS TO SHOOT HIS MOVIE! FOR HE CAN BUY A BOMB! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> YOU CAN BE MY HERO TO FOR THE LOW PRICE OF A 40OZ
> 
> ]*man i was thinkin if you get that nitro we can use that cover on Roll'n Vids! a bomb on the bumper that will be a first! and im coo i was just askin that's all!!*


FIRST LUNA NEEDS TO SHOOT HIS MOVIE! FOR HE CAN BUY A BOMB! :biggrin:
[/quote]
sup mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17938095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY VAN! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 03:43 PM~17938522
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, STEADYDIPPIN09, 1VATO64
> 
> well look what the tortas drug in   ... the dude who cant call a Homey back!!!  :uh:
> *


HE CANT ANSWER THE PHONE AT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> :yes:


WELL WHEN THEY THROW YOUR ASS IN THE NUT HOUSE. ILL TAKE CARE OF THE TREY. :biggrin: 


> FIRST LUNA NEEDS TO SHOOT HIS MOVIE! FOR HE CAN BUY A BOMB! :biggrin:


sup mike
[/quote]
WHATS UP FOOL? WERE YOU BEEN HIDING?


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up O.G. AZ Side!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 1 2010, 08:26 PM~17940812
> *What up O.G. AZ Side!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 1 2010, 07:15 PM~17940173
> *running like a champ,tio.
> 
> from this
> ...


looks clean homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 1 2010, 07:15 PM~17940173
> *running like a champ,tio.
> 
> from this
> ...



:thumbsup:  WHAT IS NEXT......  SWITCHES??!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 1 2010, 03:59 PM~17938659
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:wow: :wow: AWWWWWWW SHIT...BIG BEN IN THE MUTHATRUCKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin:  :wave: What's up my homies!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17938095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 NIIIIIIIIIICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jul 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17941807
> *:biggrin:    :wave: What's up my homies!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 09:12 PM~17941858
> *:wave:
> *


'sup


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 1 2010, 07:15 PM~17940173
> *running like a champ,tio.
> 
> from this
> ...




Looks clean doggy I got my self a 97 too bought it stock and been slowly working on it...


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17934792
> *:no:  :no: He's had 2 already!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but most people don't remember those.. :roflmao:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 1 2010, 08:34 PM~17940871
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright, who has the beer specials today??

Corona or Tecate? Need to get drunk :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 2 2010, 04:03 AM~17943203
> *Alright, who has the beer specials today??
> 
> Corona or Tecate? Need to get drunk :biggrin:
> *


Fry's and Safeway usually do on Holiday weekends!! thats where I gets mne!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17940301
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey homegirl, whats crackin??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 1 2010, 07:54 PM~17940552
> *HE CANT ANSWER THE PHONE AT WORK! :biggrin:
> *


yeah like mikey said cause i might get fired like he will if he looks at totas at work
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 1 2010, 09:25 PM~17941402
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


que ona loco???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 10:02 PM~17941731
> *:wow: :wow: AWWWWWWW SHIT...BIG BEN IN THE MUTHATRUCKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


what up homie, its' friday, we aint got no job, we aint got shit to do!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 2 2010, 06:27 AM~17943440
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2010, 06:32 AM~17943461
> *whats up homie?
> *


Not shit just surfing web looking at car stuff. Was just hoping car runs when it returns from shop so can go to a event , also thinking what will happen if trunk shaved with it closed and cant get into and was thinking how to run a popper on the trunk so can open it. Other than that just thinking about moving soon.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2010, 06:24 AM~17943429
> *yeah like mikey said cause i might get fired like he will if he looks at totas at work
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BOSS IS A REAL ASSHOLE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17941894
> *'sup
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MR. BUCK :uh: JUS ENJOYING THE HUMID WEATHER INDOORS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 2 2010, 05:03 AM~17943203
> *Alright, who has the beer specials today??
> 
> Corona or Tecate? Need to get drunk :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: x70!!!!! :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN THE CERVEZAS ARE ICE COLD AND I WILL BE THERE TERMITE!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 06:11 AM~17943374
> *Fry's and Safeway usually do on Holiday weekends!! thats where I gets mne!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: MORNING TATA LUNA! WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE AT MACAYOS? :biggrin: I MIGHT BE ABLE TO ROLL THRU FOR A FEW COLD ONES!  :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2010, 06:25 AM~17943432
> *what up homie, its' friday, we aint got no job, we aint got shit to do!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: WELL HOMIE LET'S GET FUCKED UP TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 07:05 AM~17943587
> *FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!
> *


:scrutinize: I THOUGHT TODAY WAS THURSDAY!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 07:06 AM~17943595
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


:biggrin: x70!!!!! :thumbsup: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Freakin Friday like mikey said one million times is finally here homies!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 1 2010, 08:26 PM~17940812
> *What up O.G. AZ Side!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2010, 07:02 AM~17943882
> *:wave: MORNING TATA LUNA! WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE AT MACAYOS? :biggrin: I MIGHT BE ABLE TO ROLL THRU FOR A FEW COLD ONES!  :x: :x:
> *


Art says GAMETIME at 330 today!!! His treat!!! All Nite!!! He is cool las hell!!! no ****!!jaja :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

6.5" touch screen with dvd,cd,mp3,window media,and iplug never been used still in the box pm me if u like need to sell by today


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 2 2010, 06:25 AM~17943432
> *what up homie, its' friday, we aint got no job, we aint got shit to do!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn...must be nice!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 07:05 AM~17943587
> *FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!
> *


SO MIKE , ARE YOU SAYING TODAY IS FRIDAY..... :thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: HELLO !!


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 2 2010, 08:09 AM~17943933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 2 2010, 11:25 AM~17945425
> *SO MIKE , ARE YOU SAYING TODAY IS FRIDAY..... :thumbsup:
> *


ITS FRIDAY! BEN AINT GOT NO JOB! AND THERE AINT SHIT TO DO!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP LUIS? WERES THE BUDS AT?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 01:49 PM~17946877
> *WHATS UP LUIS? WERES THE BUDS AT?
> *


here but I gota go to work


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 1 2010, 01:13 PM~17936853
> *LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE!!
> 
> I LOVE LEARNIN NEW CHIT!
> ...


ooooh shit big ben repping the paisa side


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We can all do this than hit up Dukes Denny Kick Back then go to Heels and Wheels!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 2 2010, 01:50 PM~17946894
> *here but I gota go to work
> *


CALL IN FOOL! DRINK ALL DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 2 2010, 01:54 PM~17946923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS MANDATORY? Is Edward Norton going to there?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17946980
> *IS THIS MANDATORY? Is Edward Norton going to there?
> 
> 
> ...


yup and phx joe going to take pics with him


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 2 2010, 11:27 AM~17945453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*hey dj sire is this what you wanted??*_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 2 2010, 02:02 PM~17946987
> *yup and phx joe going to take pics with him
> *


THAT THE HULK FOOL! YOU KNOW YOU WANT A PIC!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck, Gata, henry castillo, Lunas64, unity_mike, ART LOKS

Gatos wife spying????? :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 08:50 AM~17944634
> *Art says GAMETIME at 330 today!!! His treat!!! All Nite!!! He is cool las hell!!! no ****!!jaja :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 












F A G













:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 06:11 AM~17943374
> *Fry's and Safeway usually do on Holiday weekends!! thats where I gets mne!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2010, 07:56 AM~17943845
> *:0 :cheesy: x70!!!!! :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN THE CERVEZAS ARE ICE COLD AND I WILL BE THERE TERMITE!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17944928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 2 2010, 02:09 PM~17947038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 2 2010, 02:09 PM~17947038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHOS GOING TO MACAYOS?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

gametime in a-town......im out


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 12:24 PM~17945973
> *everyday is friday to you fool
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 2 2010, 02:30 PM~17947202
> *gametime in a-town......im out
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 02:32 PM~17947224
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?
> *


 :uh: IT IS A SPORTS BAR IN AVONDALE ON DYSART AND MCDOWELL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2010, 01:35 PM~17947257
> *:uh: IT IS A SPORTS BAR IN AVONDALE ON DYSART AND MCDOWELL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


See you :ninja: 's there at 330!!! Lets get the drink on!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 02:24 PM~17947156
> *SO WHOS GOING TO MACAYOS?
> *



Hey MIKEY you need this at work so you dont get caught looking at tortas!!!! :biggrin: 

They wont see your face, the screen, or where your hands are at!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 2 2010, 02:35 PM~17947257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LIVE IN AZ! ITS TO HOT FOR THAT SHIT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*these ones too dj sire??*_


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 2 2010, 03:18 PM~17947586
> *these ones too dj sire??
> 
> 
> ...


YOU THINK YOUR BAD? :wow: 







J/K IM OUT! TIME TO SWIM IN BUD LIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Guatemala became the butthole of the world* :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 2 2010, 02:02 PM~17946987
> *yup and phx joe going to take pics with him
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lmao i will try homie!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17946980
> *IS THIS MANDATORY? Is Edward Norton going to there?
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17948642
> *
> *


What up g hows the MC coming?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77+Jul 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17941893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:twak:


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker


Get to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 2 2010, 09:05 PM~17949365
> *:twak:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker
> ...


 :angry: I should say the same shit!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2010, 08:06 PM~17949378
> *:angry: I should say the same shit!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17948642
> *
> *



YYooo !! Brandon ...............Happy 4th of july !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 2 2010, 04:35 PM~17948169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet he was calling the sancha , before the wife ..... :loco:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 2 2010, 07:05 PM~17949365
> *:twak:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker
> ...


Thats some funny shit!!! Shes in the kitchen and he's on the toilet in the same house!!! :0 :biggrin: thats Love!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17949875
> *Thats some funny shit!!! Shes in the kitchen and he's on the toilet in the same house!!! :0  :biggrin: thats Love!!
> *


whats up mr luna!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17949875
> *Thats some funny shit!!! Shes in the kitchen and he's on the toilet in the same house!!! :0  :biggrin: thats Love!!
> *



LMFAO... No he is actually at work... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17950012
> *LMFAO... No he is actually at work...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 1 2010, 08:30 PM~17940840
> *looks clean homie
> *


thanks
and thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17941646
> *:thumbsup:  WHAT IS NEXT......  SWITCHES??!! :x: :x: :x:
> *


i hope so :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's poppin az!!! I'm getting my drink on in Yuma!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Locs on layitlow more than Al Luna! Lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17950340
> *What's poppin az!!! I'm getting my drink on in Yuma!!!!
> *


Mando,

If from Yuma do you know much about San Luis? Do you know what shop did the car below? A guy in off topic said it was done in San Luis and that allot of the people in Yuma go there for chrome, the price he said guy paid to do car below was really cheap. I want to see what theyd charge to do bumpers etc.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 2 2010, 10:36 PM~17950363
> *Art Locs on layitlow more than Al Luna! Lol
> *


my comp is always on here!!
whats good wit yuma!!! got gente out there!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 2 2010, 10:54 PM~17950474
> *Mando,
> 
> If from Yuma do you know much about San Luis? Do you know what shop did the car below? A guy in off topic said it was done in San Luis and that allot of the people in Yuma go there for chrome, the price he said guy paid to do car below was really cheap. I want to see what theyd charge to do bumpers etc.
> ...



Are you Y-Town born or a resident? I was born and raised. I heard of a chrome guy but never took stuff to him. The only time I ever went to san luis was just to party and grub on tacos!!! Lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LETS GET A CRUISE TOGETHER ON THE WESTSIDE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 03:07 PM~17947517
> *ARE YOU GOING?
> 
> I LIVE IN AZ! ITS TO HOT FOR THAT SHIT!
> *


:nosad: :nosad: I GOTS NO CHEDDAR TO GO HOMIE   NOW NEXT WEEKEND!!!  IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17950280
> *i hope so :x:
> *


:biggrin: ORALE SOBRINO :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17950340
> *What's poppin az!!! I'm getting my drink on in Yuma!!!!
> *


:uh: WELL THERE GOES THE BIGMANDOAZ HYDRO FUNDS!!!!! :biggrin: HAVE FUN OUT THERE IN YUMA HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: I SEE YOU NETO 65!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :wow: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2010, 11:56 PM~17950797
> *:uh: WELL THERE GOES THE BIGMANDOAZ HYDRO FUNDS!!!!! :biggrin: HAVE FUN OUT THERE IN YUMA HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Nah I'm a contributor! My compa bought the beer!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 2 2010, 11:48 PM~17950761
> *:nosad: :nosad: I GOTS NO CHEDDAR TO GO HOMIE   NOW NEXT WEEKEND!!!  IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!! :biggrin: :h5:
> *


What's next weekend? I told luna let's roll to the imperials show in hawaiian gardens!!!!! No cars, we just taking beer!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 3 2010, 12:05 AM~17950843
> *Nah I'm a contributor! My compa bought the beer!!!!
> *


:0 :cheesy: NOW THAT IS MY KIND OF COMPA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 2 2010, 11:40 PM~17950723
> *Are you Y-Town born or a resident? I was born and raised. I heard of a chrome guy but never took stuff to him. The only time I ever went to san luis was just to party and grub on tacos!!! Lol
> *


Mando,

Neither, Born in Mississippi and a current resident of Waddell. Guy on link below said there's a chrome guy in San Luis that allot of people use. Supposedly a frame is 1,500 to have done there and doesnt have to be cut in half. I figure if frame is that price then bumpers, dash knobs and trim must not be expensive to have chromed there either. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=543793&st=0

Justin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 3 2010, 12:07 AM~17950849
> *What's next weekend? I told luna let's roll to the imperials show in hawaiian gardens!!!!!  No cars, we just taking beer!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NUTHIN THAT I KNOW OF :biggrin: I JUST WANNA GET DRUNK AND I WILL ACTUALLY HAVE MONEY THIS TIME!! :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:41 PM~17950731
> *LETS GET A CRUISE TOGETHER ON THE WESTSIDE THIS WEEKEND
> *


lets do it


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WELL I AM :sprint: TIME TO TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSINESS :naughty: AND THEN GO CATCH SOME Zs!!!!! :biggrin: LATERZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:14 AM~17950882
> *lets do it
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin: OYE COMPA EN EL "PAISA SIDE" TE REGAÑARON!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 2 2010, 04:39 PM~17948212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lmao i will try homie!!!!
> *


so have you seen the new rollin yet? we going to sijg that song Ay ay ay ay cholo no llores. lol good hot wings ha> :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 02:05 PM~17947010
> *THAT THE HULK FOOL! YOU KNOW YOU WANT A PIC!
> *


fuck no ill take 1 with big benito


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 2 2010, 03:07 PM~17947517
> *ARE YOU GOING?
> 
> I LIVE IN AZ! ITS TO HOT FOR THAT SHIT!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:18 AM~17950902
> *so have you seen the new rollin yet? we going to sijg that song Ay ay ay ay cholo no llores. lol good hot wings ha> :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :biggrin: I WAS TRIPPIN OUT ON THAT VATO FROM INTIMIDATONS THAT WAS MAKE ALL THAT FUSS AND IT WAS ONLY 1 CHICKEN WING!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:23 AM~17950932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:24 AM~17950935
> *:yes: :biggrin: I WAS TRIPPIN OUT ON THAT VATO FROM INTIMIDATONS THAT WAS MAKE ALL THAT FUSS AND IT WAS ONLY 1 CHICKEN WING!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


simon that vato was fuuuuuuuuuucked up 1st mofo that tops mikey :biggrin: yup I said it :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:23 AM~17950932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 AS LONG AS THOSE ARE SHOTS OF DON JULIO TEQUILA I AM DOWN CARNAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:28 AM~17950948
> *:0 :0 :0 AS LONG AS THOSE ARE SHOTS OF DON JULIO TEQUILA I AM DOWN CARNAL!!! :biggrin:
> *


fuck that mejor un buchanas del 18 con un jugo de pina :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:26 AM~17950944
> *:nono:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


:uh: DON'T BE ESCARED HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:29 AM~17950952
> *:uh: DON'T BE ESCARED HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


chingue a su madre pues sacala no **** :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:27 AM~17950947
> *simon that vato was fuuuuuuuuuucked up 1st mofo that tops mikey  :biggrin: yup I said it :0
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:32 AM~17950964
> *:0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


x81


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:29 AM~17950950
> *fuck that mejor un buchanas del 18 con un jugo de pina :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NEVER HAD THAT HOMIE :thumbsup: LET'S DO THIS!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:30 AM~17950955
> *chingue a su madre pues sacala no **** :cheesy:
> *


:h5: ALRIGHT ART LOKS YOU HEARD HIM  NEXT EVENT I WILL BRING THE BOTTLE OF DON JULIO AND WE WILL ALL TAKE SHOTS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:35 AM~17950974
> *:biggrin: NEVER HAD THAT HOMIE :thumbsup: LET'S DO THIS!!!!
> *


chingon wey no cruda ni nada homito o un remi martin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:26 AM~17950944
> *:nono:  :nono:  :barf:
> *











this is how im livin! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:37 AM~17950981
> *:h5: ALRIGHT ART LOKS YOU HEARD HIM  NEXT EVENT I WILL BRING THE BOTTLE OF DON JULIO AND WE WILL ALL TAKE SHOTS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


even tata luna and NI mando. you know they slept together last event mmmmmmmmmh :biggrin: mas putitos


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:38 AM~17950985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am down with that


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:37 AM~17950983
> *chingon wey no cruda ni nada homito o un remi martin
> *


:biggrin: ORALE PUES YA DIJISTES!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:38 AM~17950985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:no: :no: I WILL HAVE AND ICE COLD CORONA CARNAL!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:29 AM~17950950
> *fuck that mejor un buchanas del 18 con un jugo de pina :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:39 AM~17950988
> *even tata luna and NI mando. you know they slept together last event mmmmmmmmmh :biggrin: mas putitos
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:42 AM~17950999
> *:no: :no: I WILL HAVE AND ICE COLD CORONA CARNAL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:43 AM~17951000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok post up the 18 yr old bottle and the remi martin 1


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> :0 :0 :0 :0
> simon theres pics too


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:41 AM~17950996
> *:biggrin: ORALE PUES YA DIJISTES!!!
> *


ya estas peinado pa' tras


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:43 AM~17951000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:37 AM~17950981
> *:h5: ALRIGHT ART LOKS YOU HEARD HIM  NEXT EVENT I WILL BRING THE BOTTLE OF DON JULIO AND WE WILL ALL TAKE SHOTS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:44 AM~17951009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKIN BOUT ART :loco: !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0
> > simon theres pics too
> 
> 
> :scrutinize: DAMN LUNA!!! :uh: NO WONDER OG PLAYER PULLED AND REVOKED HIS HOMEY CARD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP TO EVERYBODY SIGNED IN RIGHT NOW ON OG AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 12:52 AM~17951048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaaaaaaaaaahhh its on thnx justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:44 AM~17951010
> *ok post up the 18 yr old bottle and the remi martin 1
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:53 AM~17951052
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP TO EVERYBODY SIGNED IN RIGHT NOW ON OG AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:
> *


me me me me


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:47 AM~17951024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:51 AM~17951046
> *:scrutinize: DAMN LUNA!!! :uh: NO WONDER OG PLAYER PULLED AND REVOKED HIS HOMEY CARD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:53 AM~17951054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I never seen that 1 mmmmmmmmmmhh art my b-day coming up ese :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:55 AM~17951061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hector should have a carwash and club unity to buy this bottles for my b-day :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:53 AM~17951053
> *yeaaaaaaaaaaahhh its on thnx justin
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:56 AM~17951063
> *damn I never seen that 1 mmmmmmmmmmhh art my b-day coming up ese :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 12:52 AM~17951048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NEVER TRIED THAT TEQUILA!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:55 AM~17951061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This used to be my favorite drink


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:58 AM~17951073
> *:0 :0 NEVER TRIED THAT TEQUILA!!
> *


fuck it homes


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:54 AM~17951056
> *me me me me
> *


:uh:  WHAT UP LUIS!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 01:03 AM~17951089
> *:uh:  WHAT UP LUIS!!!! :biggrin: :wave:
> *


nada whats up for the weekend


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 01:00 AM~17951077
> *This used to be my favorite drink
> 
> 
> ...


:0 THE WORLD FAMOUS JACK N COKE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:02 AM~17951083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Art,

Now we got a large assortment of liquors and a guitar. All we need now is chicharon, a deck of cards and some fine tortas and itll be a party . Might want to make some jungle juice, jello shots and everclear watermelons for the tortas though. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:04 AM~17951092
> *nada whats up for the weekend
> *


bad ass avater!!!!
u makin me want cake and drink!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:02 AM~17951086
> *fuck it homes
> *


:yes: OK OK!!!!  WHERE CAN WE FIND THE LOS ABUELOS TEQUILA!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 01:07 AM~17951106
> *:yes: OK OK!!!!  WHERE CAN WE FIND THE LOS ABUELOS TEQUILA!!?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0 all justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 01:05 AM~17951097
> *Art,
> 
> Now we got a large assortment of liquors and a guitar. All we need now is chicharon, a deck of cards and some fine tortas and itll be a party . Might want to make some jungle juice, jello shots and everclear watermelons for the tortas though.
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:06 AM~17951099
> *bad ass avater!!!!
> u makin me want cake and drink!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17951112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this vato


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:04 AM~17951092
> *nada whats up for the weekend
> *


:420: JUS CHILL AND TAKE THE KIDDIES TO WATCH SOME FIREWORKS ON SUNDAY! :biggrin: WHAT YOU DOIN THIS WEEKEND HOMITO?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 01:10 AM~17951117
> *:420: JUS CHILL AND TAKE THE KIDDIES TO WATCH SOME FIREWORKS ON SUNDAY! :biggrin: WHAT YOU DOIN THIS WEEKEND HOMITO?
> *


the fight tomorrow and work on sunday :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 12:58 AM~17951073
> *:0 :0 NEVER TRIED THAT TEQUILA!!
> *


It from Jalisco but branded under name Fortaleza for US market.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17951112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 UN BURRITO DE CHICHARRON AND A ICE COLD CORONA SOUNDS REALLY GOOD RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 01:11 AM~17951125
> *It from Jalisco but branded under name Fortaleza for US market.
> 
> 
> ...


how bout el cabrito just like cazadores


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17951111
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  all justin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17951112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah that what we needed. Now need some vinagar , calamansi and small red peppers to make a dip for those Chicharron.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:11 AM~17951123
> *the fight tomorrow and work on sunday :angry:
> *


:biggrin: OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 01:11 AM~17951125
> *It from Jalisco but branded under name Fortaleza for US market.
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:17 AM~17951146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: ORALE LUIS :0 :0 AY ESTA TU BOTELLA DE CABRITO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: WELL HOMIEZ I HAVE TO LEAVE THIS CANTINA!!! :biggrin: AL RATO VATOS!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 01:12 AM~17951129
> *:0 :0 UN BURRITO DE CHICHARRON AND A ICE COLD CORONA SOUNDS REALLY GOOD RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Man I really want that Chicharron and a Lechon, Lechonero here charge allot though, like 300 for small pig, when i move next month Im gonna build me a cement pit though :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 01:20 AM~17951160
> *:420: :420: WELL HOMIEZ I HAVE TO LEAVE THIS CANTINA!!! :biggrin: AL RATO VATOS!!!!!
> *


ya sabes!!!

AZ SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

man who spiked da juice!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 01:18 AM~17951154
> *:biggrin: ORALE LUIS :0 :0 AY ESTA TU BOTELLA DE CABRITO!!! :thumbsup:
> *


simon thx art


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:34 AM~17951209
> *man who spiked da juice!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:36 AM~17951215
> *simon thx art
> *


eso!!!!!

homies are all good!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 01:38 AM~17951219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my birthday december 15!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 2 2010, 04:21 PM~17948051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 3 2010, 12:23 AM~17950932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE 2 PLEASE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 12:57 AM~17951068
> *Hector should have a carwash and club unity to buy this bottles for my                  b-day  :biggrin:
> *


ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 3 2010, 01:38 AM~17951219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY BIRTHDAY IS THIS UP COMING WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn, I caught a buzz lookin at all that liquor on this thread!!!

Sup "homies and Homiettes", be safe this weekend and have a great time!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17952310
> *Damn, I caught a buzz lookin at all that liquor on this thread!!!
> 
> Sup "homies and Homiettes", be safe this weekend and have a great time!!
> *


OK HECTOR!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 09:35 AM~17952346
> *OK HECTOR!
> *


LMAO !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 09:35 AM~17952346
> *OK HECTOR!
> *


did he just call the ladies a trailor???


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:41 PM~17950731
> *LETS GET A CRUISE TOGETHER ON THE WESTSIDE THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup: sunday night ??????? when and wear ????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FILIBERTOS?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 09:40 AM~17952682
> *FILIBERTOS?
> *


What time???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here you go ART LOk......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 06:03 AM~17951471
> *im down!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF you doing up so early!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17952310
> *Damn, I caught a buzz lookin at all that liquor on this thread!!!
> 
> Sup "homies and Homiettes", be safe this weekend and have a great time!!
> *





> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 09:35 AM~17952346
> *OK HECTOR!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 10:07 AM~17952530
> *did he just call the ladies a trailor???
> *


double wide home trailor :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 3 2010, 12:06 PM~17952865
> *What time???
> *



SORRY FELLAS IT CANT BE THIS WEEKEND FOR ME FORGOT I HAVE KIDS! :wow: HAVE TO TAKE THEM TO WATCH THE FIREWORKS :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 01:22 AM~17951168
> *ya sabes!!!
> 
> AZ SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 11:33 AM~17953016
> *SORRY FELLAS IT CANT BE THIS WEEKEND FOR ME FORGOT I HAVE KIDS! :wow:  HAVE TO TAKE THEM TO WATCH THE FIREWORKS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: FIREWORKS!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: azmobn06, oldskool 62, MANDOS69C/10, childsplay69

Sup fellas


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2010, 11:31 AM~17953007
> *WTF you doing up so early!
> *


:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!! I GUESS WHEN YOU ARE A BUDLIGHT DRINKER YOU GET UP THAT EARLY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17953029
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: azmobn06, oldskool 62, MANDOS69C/10, childsplay69
> 
> ...


:wave: QUE PASA TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 11:39 AM~17953046
> *:wave: QUE PASA TERMITE :biggrin:
> *


bout to start drinking........laters!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 06:07 AM~17951483
> *FUCK NAW!
> JUST CUZ HE WAS LOUDER DOESNT MEAN HE WAS MORE FUCKED UP!
> 
> ...


:uh: WHAT DO YOU MEAN FUCK NAW!!! :uh: I SMELL P**** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




















:biggrin: J/K MIKEY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2010, 11:40 AM~17953050
> *bout to start drinking........laters!
> *


_CERTIFIED BORRACHO!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17952310
> *Damn, I caught a buzz lookin at all that liquor on this thread!!!
> 
> Sup "homies and Homiettes", be safe this weekend and have a great time!!
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP LUNA! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 11:33 AM~17953016
> *SORRY FELLAS IT CANT BE THIS WEEKEND FOR ME FORGOT I HAVE KIDS! :wow:  HAVE TO TAKE THEM TO WATCH THE FIREWORKS :biggrin:
> *


oooooooorrraaaalleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17952310
> *Damn, I caught a buzz lookin at all that liquor on this thread!!!
> 
> Sup "homies and Homiettes", be safe this weekend and have a great time!!
> *


mas puto status :biggrin: we don't need another hector :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 06:09 AM~17951494
> *ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE!
> *


x81 tell him mikey :cheesy: club unity and united and all that


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 06:07 AM~17951483
> *FUCK NAW!
> JUST CUZ HE WAS LOUDER DOESNT MEAN HE WAS MORE FUCKED UP!
> 
> ...


idk he was fuuuuuuuckd up pinche "LUPE" I think he from GUADALUPE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 2 2010, 10:19 PM~17950255
> *thanks
> and thanks for the info :thumbsup:
> *


  anytime homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 3 2010, 01:15 PM~17953476
> * anytime homie
> *


sup homeboy


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:44 AM~17951009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:16 PM~17953483
> *sup homeboy
> *


nada ese just here chillin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 12:38 AM~17950985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are turning o.g az side to borracho side part dos :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 11:48 AM~17953087
> *CERTIFIED BORRACHO!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: of course :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:00 PM~17953418
> *mas puto status  :biggrin: we don't need another hector :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 11:52 AM~17953107
> *:biggrin: 'SUP LUNA! :wave:
> *


sup Mando :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 3 2010, 01:44 PM~17953606
> *sup Mando  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE PASA CURTIS! WHAT YOU GOT PLANNED FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Come down tonight to La casa Blanca for some great food and music. mcQueen and Riggs 730pm till 10pm


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2010, 03:48 PM~17954209
> *
> *


:scrutinize: ARE YOU DRUNK YET??? :biggrin: OH YEAH  12 PACK TECATE CANS ARE $7.99 AT AM/PM!! :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 1 2010, 11:54 AM~17936195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Run Homie Run :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 3 2010, 04:01 PM~17954281
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> That was a 1 day pass home it was revoked that same night!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I will send mines on tuesday homie!!
> ...


:biggrin: :wave: ARE YOU STILL IN CALI?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

OG it was a 2 day pass. We picked it up when he went camping!!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

happy 4th of july AZ side :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

happy 4th of july AZ side :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


:burn:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 3 2010, 11:31 AM~17953007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DRUNK FUCKER! THATS MY DAWG!


> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17953580
> *you guys are turning o.g az side to borracho side part dos  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOTTACHOS TAKING OVER THIS B%$&


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 01:01 PM~17953422
> *x81 tell him mikey  :cheesy: club unity and united and all that
> *


u owe him a beer now LOL!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 3 2010, 04:09 PM~17954323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my bad :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 3 2010, 05:20 PM~17954640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:no: :no: I KNOW THAT I AM THE "TORTA SLAYER"  BUT I HAVE TO PASS ON THIS ONE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 3 2010, 06:57 PM~17955080
> *Naw got home today had fun and went to the casino on the way home :biggrin: Seen alot of low low's heading to cali
> oh my bad  :biggrin:
> *


 I AM GLAD YOU HAD A SAFE AND FUN TRIP!! :0 :0 DID YOU TAKE ANY PICS OF THE LO-LOS??? :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 05:54 PM~17954783
> *WORKING ON THE YARD!
> I DRINK BUDLIGHT CAUSE I DONT DRINK FOR A HOUR OR TWO LIKE YOU FOOLS. I START EARLY. IF I DRINK CORONAS ALL DAY ILL BE BROKE AND MY LIVER WILL DIE. YALL ROOKIES NEED TO TAKE NOTES!
> J/K GIVE ME ANOTHER BEER!
> ...


:scrutinize: ROOKIES???!!!! :angry: IF WE ARE ROOKIES DRINKING CORONAS THEN YOU ARE A LIGHTWEIGHT DRINKING BUDLIGHTS!!!!!! :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:burn:
[/quote]

:wave: WHAT UP DANIEL? HOW IS YUMA HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :h5: " To all my layitlow people " have a safe and fun 4th of
july........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: watch for those DUI-drivers.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: _AWWWWWWW CHIT ART LOKS IS IN THE CANTINA!!!!!!!_ :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!! man was hurtin all day hangin here last nite!! :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17955701
> *:h5:  :h5: " To all my layitlow people "  have a safe and fun 4th of
> july........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: watch for those DUI-drivers.
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 09:05 PM~17955732
> *what up az side!!! man was hurtin all day hangin here last nite!! :barf:
> *


:biggrin: I WAS TOO HOMIE!!  BUT MY LADY MADE ME A DENNY'S STYLE BREAKFAST AND THEN I WAS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 09:03 PM~17955720
> *:biggrin: AWWWWWWW CHIT ART LOKS IS IN THE CANTINA!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


man this place was poppin last nite!! i woke up hurt!!!
and still a lil woozy but im at it again!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 09:10 PM~17955758
> *:biggrin: I WAS TOO HOMIE!!  BUT MY LADY MADE ME A DENNY'S STYLE BREAKFAST AND THEN I WAS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


strait hit the menudo picked up my truck and came home and back to sleep!! :biggrin:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 09:10 PM~17955758
> *:biggrin: I WAS TOO HOMIE!!  BUT MY LADY MADE ME A DENNY'S STYLE BREAKFAST AND THEN I WAS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


tio, and i did not get an invite for breakfast? :thumbsdown:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Knightstalker, compita


QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> happy 4th of july AZ side :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :burn:
[/quote]
sorry bout that homie


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

my bad torta sorry bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 3 2010, 09:18 PM~17955822
> *tio, and i did not get an invite for breakfast? :thumbsdown:
> *


:biggrin: DISPENSA SOBRINO  MAYBE NEXT TIME!! :thumbsup:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17956072
> *:biggrin: DISPENSA SOBRINO  MAYBE NEXT TIME!! :thumbsup:
> *


 i will be waiting :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 3 2010, 10:08 PM~17956123
> * i will be waiting :h5:
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ORALE PUES!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 3 2010, 09:43 PM~17956003
> *my bad torta sorry bro
> *


:biggrin: NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE HOMIE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 3 2010, 09:15 PM~17955795
> *man this place was poppin last nite!! i woke up hurt!!!
> and still a lil woozy but im at it again!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: ALL THAT WAS MISSING WAS THE "CABARET KING"!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17954874
> *u owe him a beer now LOL!
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_WOO HOO!!! 3700 PAGES OG AZ SIDE!!!_ :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17954874
> *u owe him a beer now LOL!
> *


nah I got a pass cuz its for a good cause LICOR


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 3 2010, 11:17 PM~17956470
> *nah I got a pass cuz its for a good cause LICOR
> *


:uh: MUY CHINGON! I GOT A PASS!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_JULY HOMIES!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> :burn:


:wave: WHAT UP DANIEL? HOW IS YUMA HOMIE? :biggrin:
[/quote]


Wasssup bro.. havent been there in awhile.. been working on learning how to paint and stripe w Alex from Modern Arte.. Too much info to take in but trying hopefully i'll get better :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 03:58 PM~17954265
> *:scrutinize: ARE YOU DRUNK YET??? :biggrin: OH YEAH  12 PACK TECATE CANS ARE $7.99 AT AM/PM!! :h5:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 05:54 PM~17954783
> *WORKING ON THE YARD!
> I DRINK BUDLIGHT CAUSE I DONT DRINK FOR A HOUR OR TWO LIKE YOU FOOLS. I START EARLY. IF I DRINK CORONAS ALL DAY ILL BE BROKE AND MY LIVER WILL DIE. YALL ROOKIES NEED TO TAKE NOTES!
> J/K GIVE ME ANOTHER BEER!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

guess Im the only one up drunk in here :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jul 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17954874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry ill watch out for you guys to! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 3 2010, 11:17 PM~17956470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you talking about willis? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

heres a lil something we are working on over at LOWBOY .


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 09:06 AM~17957946
> *heres a lil something we are working on over at LOWBOY .
> 
> 
> ...



Look great. Badass


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 09:06 AM~17957946
> *heres a lil something we are working on over at LOWBOY .
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Logo homie......  


_And to all of AZ!!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 3 2010, 03:42 PM~17954185
> *:wave: QUE PASA CURTIS! WHAT YOU GOT PLANNED FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


don't know yet homie, have to see what pops up


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 3 2010, 05:54 PM~17954783
> *
> BOTTACHOS TAKING OVER THIS B%$&
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17955701
> *:h5:  :h5: " To all my layitlow people "  have a safe and fun 4th of
> july........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: watch for those DUI-drivers.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> happy 4th of july AZ side :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :burn:
[/quote]

:barf: :barf:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 4 2010, 08:06 AM~17957946
> *heres a lil something we are working on over at LOWBOY .
> 
> 
> ...


.


BAD ASS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Any pics from yesterday car shows?</span> _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :wave: WHAT UP DANIEL? HOW IS YUMA HOMIE? :biggrin:


Wasssup bro.. havent been there in awhile.. been working on learning how to paint and stripe w Alex from Modern Arte.. Too much info to take in but trying hopefully i'll get better :biggrin:
[/quote]

 PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT DANIELSON! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 4 2010, 07:13 AM~17957502
> *pay up puto! :biggrin:
> thats mr.lightweight to you! :biggrin:
> dont worry ill watch out for you guys to! :biggrin:
> ...


:biggrin: OK MR. BUD-LIGHTWEIGHT!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 4 2010, 08:36 AM~17957816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 4 2010, 01:25 AM~17956852
> *guess Im the only one up drunk in here :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: 'SUP TERMITE :wave: HOW MANY CORONAS DID YOU KILL LAST NIGHT?! :biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

THE NEW MEMBER OF IMPERIALS WWE STAR DAVE BAUTISTA..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17959267
> *:scrutinize: 'SUP TERMITE :wave: HOW MANY CORONAS DID YOU KILL LAST NIGHT?! :biggrin:
> *


plenty til @ 3AM :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 4 2010, 02:01 PM~17959603
> *THE NEW MEMBER OF IMPERIALS WWE STAR DAVE BAUTISTA..
> 
> 
> ...


pic is a little small...blow it up a bit


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 4 2010, 10:55 AM~17958574
> *don't know yet homie, have to see what pops up
> *


 IT IS TOO DAMN HOT OUT THERE!!  I AM JUST GONNA CHILL AT HOME WITH SOME ICE COLD CORONAS SOME PIZZAS AND WATCH THE FIREWORKS ON THE BIG SCREEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 4 2010, 02:05 PM~17959621
> *plenty til @ 3AM :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 *BORRACHO!!! PASS ME A CORONA!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 4 2010, 02:28 PM~17959761
> * IT IS TOO DAMN HOT OUT THERE!!  I AM JUST GONNA CHILL AT HOME WITH SOME ICE COLD CORONAS SOME PIZZAS AND WATCH THE FIREWORKS ON THE BIG SCREEN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


chingon


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17959935
> *chingon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10


:wave: 


Damn where's everybody at?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 4 2010, 12:07 PM~17959044
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 SAME TO YOU OG PLAYER! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 4 2010, 03:26 PM~17959955
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10
> :wave:
> ...


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17959935
> *chingon
> *


damn homie he dont invite no???? pizza and coronas.....like u said,,,chingon :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 4 2010, 02:28 PM~17959761
> * IT IS TOO DAMN HOT OUT THERE!!  I AM JUST GONNA CHILL AT HOME WITH SOME ICE COLD CORONAS SOME PIZZAS AND WATCH THE FIREWORKS ON THE BIG SCREEN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 4 2010, 03:26 PM~17959955
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10
> :wave:
> ...


happy 4th og!!! how was ur trip!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, PHXROJOE
:wave:
what up joe!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAPPY 4th OF JULY!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 4 2010, 03:01 PM~17959603
> *THE NEW MEMBER OF IMPERIALS WWE STAR DAVE BAUTISTA..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 4 2010, 06:20 PM~17960598
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, PHXROJOE
> :wave:
> ...


what's happen art !!!!!! no lake or rio this weekend homie?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: THE FIREWORKS WERE COOL :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17961019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2010, 07:07 PM~17961019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yea!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17961019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17961019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one big Filipino. Any pictures of the car?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: MUST GO TO SLEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!! :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17961019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jul 4 2010, 06:56 PM~17960748
> *HAPPY 4th OF JULY!!!!    :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :rofl: uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 4 2010, 10:57 AM~17958583
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 4 2010, 12:07 PM~17959044
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 4 2010, 08:36 AM~17957816
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 10:40 AM~17952682
> *FILIBERTOS?
> *


how about friday night ???


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 5 2010, 09:31 AM~17963534
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 5 2010, 09:50 AM~17963638
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up Compita


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wtf????????????? where da az side at!!!!
im still drunk i need a beer and im here at work!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 5 2010, 11:05 AM~17964062
> *wtf????????????? where da az side at!!!!
> im still drunk i need a beer and im here at work!!!
> *


still asleep :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 5 2010, 11:31 AM~17964210
> *still asleep :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
this is what i woke up feeling like!! sleep for me homie!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 4 2010, 03:27 PM~17959961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 5 2010, 12:28 PM~17964623
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty: :tongue:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 5 2010, 11:39 AM~17964272
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> this is what i woke up feeling like!! sleep for me homie!!!
> *


same here homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

64 Joe doing it big!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 5 2010, 01:45 PM~17965131
> *
> *


:happysad: 'SUP :barf: :barf: :barf: HAD 1 TOO MANY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 5 2010, 09:50 AM~17963638
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 5 2010, 12:31 PM~17964644
> *Thanks Homie :biggrin:
> Thanks!!! :biggrin:  It went good got  sick on the way up there but got better once there I think it was the long ride
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74+Jul 5 2010, 12:28 PM~17964623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x70!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 01:49 PM~17965154
> *:happysad: 'SUP :barf: :barf: :barf: HAD 1 TOO MANY!!! :biggrin:
> *


not me.....just 2 beers last night


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 5 2010, 02:01 PM~17965234
> *not me.....just 2 beers last night
> *


:biggrin: I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE STOPPED AT 9 :uh: BUT I FIGURED I WOULD KILL THE 12pk!!!!  :roflmao: :barf: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 02:14 PM~17965309
> *:biggrin: I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE STOPPED AT 9 :uh: BUT I FIGURED I WOULD KILL THE 12pk!!!!  :roflmao: :barf: :roflmao: :barf:
> *


STARTED AT NOON,,,AND CAME HOME AT 5 THIS MORNING!!! :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats sup az side, how was everyones weekend????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 04:07 PM~17966058
> *whats sup az side, how was everyones weekend????
> *


sup compa


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 5 2010, 04:08 PM~17966065
> *sup compa
> *


que onda loco, damn i just woke up from last nights party!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 04:07 PM~17966058
> *whats sup az side, how was everyones weekend????
> *


WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!! WAS GREAT FROM THE PARTS I CAN REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 04:14 PM~17966116
> *que onda loco, damn i just woke up from last nights party!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what party fooo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 5 2010, 04:18 PM~17966136
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!! WAS GREAT FROM THE PARTS I CAN REMEMBER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats ku homie, we all need to party like that once in a while!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 5 2010, 04:19 PM~17966143
> *what party fooo
> *


call me dog.... i was calling you all day yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 04:07 PM~17966058
> *whats sup az side, how was everyones weekend????
> *


partied like crazy, had a blast. how was urs homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 04:24 PM~17966182
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thats ku homie, we all need to party like that once in a while!!!!!
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 04:07 PM~17966058
> *whats sup az side, how was everyones weekend????
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BIG BEN! :biggrin: MY WEEKEND WAS GRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!!!  :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 5 2010, 04:19 PM~17966143
> *what party fooo
> *


 x70!!! :angry: AND WHY WASN'T I AND LUIS INVITED!!??  :burn: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 5 2010, 04:39 PM~17966283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 5 2010, 05:17 PM~17966526
> *partied like crazy, had a blast. how was urs homie
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 06:46 PM~17967243
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 03:07 PM~17966058
> *whats sup az side, how was everyones weekend????
> *


Sup Benny, weekend was great!! Family, Fireworks, BBQ and beers!!
Dont get any better then that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 5 2010, 04:39 PM~17966283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn art, see what you do to me???? :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 5 2010, 05:17 PM~17966526
> *partied like crazy, had a blast. how was urs homie
> *


same homie, almost felt like 5 de mayo again!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 06:36 PM~17967141
> *:wave: WHAT UP BIG BEN! :biggrin: MY WEEKEND WAS GRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!!!  :h5:
> *


thats good homie, glad to hear that!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17967193
> * x70!!! :angry: AND WHY WASN'T I AND LUIS INVITED!!??  :burn: :rant:
> *


you act like your lady would let you out the house!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




j/k homie!!!!!1


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 5 2010, 07:50 PM~17967976
> *Sup Benny, weekend was great!! Family, Fireworks, BBQ and beers!!
> Dont get any better then that!!! :biggrin:
> *


same here bro it was fun as hell and to put the iceing on the cake, a homie got the banda to play for like 5 hours, so you know we came home fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Come out and have some fun with us Lowrider Style Car Club and Alley Boy Productions!!!!!
Bring the Kids and get some free food while it last!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 5 2010, 08:36 PM~17968507
> *Come out and have some fun with us Lowrider Style Car Club and Alley Boy Productions!!!!!
> Bring the Kids and get some free food while it last!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


is this another music video????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06, PHX CUSTOM TEES


whats up homies??????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS, smiley602,

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17968554
> *is this another music video????
> *


NO ASTUPID READ THE FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:42 PM~17968567
> *azmobn06, PHX CUSTOM TEES
> whats up homies??????
> *


nothing much homie, just had a small party for my daughter


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17968554
> *is this another music video????
> *


No but AzStreetKings will be filming for the "King of the Calles" DVD! There looking for switch happy Riderz to go into action!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17968554
> *is this another music video????
> *


WHY Ben??????DO YOU WANT TO BE A BACK UP DANCER!!!!!!LOL J/K


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 5 2010, 08:45 PM~17968599
> *NO ASTUPID READ THE FLYER  :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah thats what i mean, it'll probaby end up to be that though!!!
so shut up estupit!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 5 2010, 08:46 PM~17968606
> *nothing much homie, just had a small party for my daughter
> *


thats ku homie!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17968578
> *ART LOKS, smiley602,
> 
> :wave:
> *


What up benito!!!!!!!! Ya u know who that pic was for homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 5 2010, 08:48 PM~17968631
> *No but AzStreetKings will be filming for the "King of the Calles" DVD! There looking for switch happy Riderz to go into action!
> *


i knew it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 5 2010, 08:49 PM~17968639
> *WHY  Ben??????DO YOU WANT TO BE A BACK UP DANCER!!!!!!LOL J/K
> *


negative!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:50 PM~17968652
> *lol  yeah thats what i mean, it'll probaby end up to be that though!!!
> so shut up estupit!!!!!
> *


Nice plan, decide to make a video, have bbq, invite lowriders then you can get hopping and shit for free on your video instead of having to pay ppl to be in your video. Damn thats game :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 5 2010, 08:51 PM~17968667
> *What up benito!!!!!!!! Ya u know who that pic was for homie!!!!!!!!!
> *


send all the pics you can of her homie, i wont be mad!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 5 2010, 08:53 PM~17968683
> *Nice plan, decide to make a video, have bbq, invite lowriders then you can get hopping and shit for free on your video instead of having to pay ppl to be in your video. Damn thats game  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:30 PM~17968421
> *same homie, almost felt like 5 de mayo again!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:53 PM~17968688
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Really wanna get gansta throw your bbq at the titty bar then can get ass shaking bitches and titties and shit up in your video for free too together with bad ass cars hopping and shit. If ever I finish my car Ill not let it be in a video unless being paid.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 2 2010, 10:54 PM~17950474
> *Mando,
> 
> If from Yuma do you know much about San Luis? Do you know what shop did the car below? A guy in off topic said it was done in San Luis and that allot of the people in Yuma go there for chrome, the price he said guy paid to do car below was really cheap. I want to see what theyd charge to do bumpers etc.
> ...


http://maps.google.com/maps/place?ftid=0x8...rdenas,MX&hl=en


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17968578
> *ART LOKS, smiley602,
> 
> :wave:
> *



WHAT UP BIG BEN :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 5 2010, 09:08 PM~17968834
> *http://maps.google.com/maps/place?ftid=0x8...rdenas,MX&hl=en
> *


Hello 51GJR,

Thank you for the link.

Justin


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT IS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 5 2010, 09:08 PM~17968834
> *http://maps.google.com/maps/place?ftid=0x8...rdenas,MX&hl=en
> *


WHAT'S HAPPEN GENE MY BROTHER!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17968435
> *thats good homie, glad to hear that!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17968739
> *Really wanna get gansta throw your bbq at the titty bar then can get ass shaking bitches and titties and shit up in your video for free too together with bad ass cars hopping and shit. If ever I finish my car Ill not let it be in a video unless being paid.
> *


Actually they putting out alot money for this...... :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 5 2010, 07:50 PM~17967976
> *Sup Benny, weekend was great!! Family, Fireworks, BBQ and beers!!
> Dont get any better then that!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:30 PM~17968414
> *damn art, see what you do to me???? :boink:
> *


:yes: ALRIGHT BEN  I REALLY HOPE YOU POST UP PLENTY OF PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!!!! hno: hno: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17968445
> *you act like your lady would let you out the house!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k homie!!!!!1
> *


:rant: :rant: :rant:























:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17968454
> *same here bro it was fun as hell and to put the iceing on the cake, a homie got the banda to play for like 5 hours, so you know we came home fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: _MUY CHINGON!!!! WE HAD A BANDA AT OUR PARTY!!!!_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17969962
> *Actually they putting out alot money for this...... :uh:
> *


 :uh: Wasn't talking about those people in particular man, just in general that a person could do that. It is nice though that those guys are paying the car owners to let the cars appear in the video.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17968729
> *  :biggrin:
> *


call me homie, your wheels are here!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17968739
> *Really wanna get gansta throw your bbq at the titty bar then can get ass shaking bitches and titties and shit up in your video for free too together with bad ass cars hopping and shit. If ever I finish my car Ill not let it be in a video unless being paid.
> *


calm down there big timer!!!!! all i'm saying is if there is a show and shine let it be just that, if they want to make a music video then just be straight out with it and say whats up!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 5 2010, 09:12 PM~17968875
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN  :biggrin:
> *


whats happening loco?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17969991
> *:yes: ALRIGHT BEN  I REALLY HOPE YOU POST UP PLENTY OF PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!!!! hno: hno: :x: :x: :x:
> *


i got you bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 11:03 PM~17970104
> *:uh: MUY CHINGON!!!! WE HAD A BANDA AT OUR PARTY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 11:26 PM~17970292
> *calm down there big timer!!!!! all i'm saying is if there is a show and shine let it be just that, if they want to make a music video then just be straight out with it and say whats up!!!!
> *


That's true. Im just half joking but I do think that if person puts car in video the car owner should profit from it. I meen whats point in spending 20-30g or more then letting someone else profit from the cars image that your vision and money created? I can see not getting paid if its a friend or family etc though. By the way I ain't big timing , just surviving, and trying to catch up.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*EARLY START TO TORTA TUESDAY FELLAS..............*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 11:57 PM~17970489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

yes sir the cochino is back


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17967193
> * x70!!! :angry: AND WHY WASN'T I AND LUIS INVITED!!??  :burn: :rant:
> *


I know estupit wtf you know I hear banda and am there :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 6 2010, 01:03 AM~17970776
> *yes sir the cochino is back
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice pics Big Ben!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 6 2010, 01:03 AM~17970776
> *yes sir the cochino is back
> *


:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 6 2010, 01:14 AM~17970799
> *I know estupit wtf you know I hear banda and am there  :biggrin:
> *


but you dont answer!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 6 2010, 01:32 AM~17970825
> *:biggrin: Nice pics Big Ben!!
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 02:48 AM~17970919
> *
> *


Nalgame dios :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17968554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER SEEN THERE VIDEOS. SO THEY SELL THEM?


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17970322
> *That's true. Im just half joking but I do think that  if person puts car in video the car owner should profit from it. I meen whats point in spending 20-30g or more then letting someone else profit from the cars image that your  vision and money created? I can see not getting paid if its a friend or family etc though. By the way I ain't big timing , just surviving, and trying to catch up.
> *


I GOTS TO GET PAID. DRINKABILTY REQUIRES AT LEAST A 6 PACK FOR 5 MINUTES. AND ONE BEER FOR EACH ADDITIONAL MINUTE.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 02:11 AM~17970876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up gato?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 3 2010, 01:20 AM~17951164
> *Man I really want that Chicharron and a Lechon, Lechonero here charge allot though, like 300 for small pig, when i move next month Im gonna build me a cement pit though  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :tears: :tears: why you guys did something like that with Ben


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 AM~17971940
> *what up gato?
> *


Aki nomas mikey what's new dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 11:26 PM~17970292
> *calm down there big timer!!!!! all i'm saying is if there is a show and shine let it be just that, if they want to make a music video then just be straight out with it and say whats up!!!!
> *


Bueno pinche gordo mamon you don't have to go if you don't want to that's why is a open invitation you fat fuck hahahahahahahaha 
Pd
I miss you amigo :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Gato! When is the next sonic cruise night!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 08:54 AM~17972001
> *Aki nomas mikey what's new dawg
> *


 :biggrin: WORKING


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We got new updates on our website!!!! Az is putting it down at the GoodTimes Yuma Car Show!!!! Pic's you vatos got to see!_ :cheesy: 

Here your link right to the page!

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


And since we're posting Booty pic's......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And i don't know anyone who does'nt like someone to take a picture or video of their ride.....[/i] :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 6 2010, 04:34 AM~17971108
> *Nalgame dios :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 05:16 AM~17971197
> *I KNOW LAST TIME I WAS JUST STANDING THERE. DRINKING MY BEER. SOME FOOL WITH A CAMERA COMES UP TO ME AND ASKED ME TO BOB MY HEAD. I WAS LIKE YOU BOB YOUR HEAD.
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 6 2010, 05:40 AM~17971258
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up og how you been playa????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17971952
> *hno:  :tears:  :tears:  why you guys did something like that with Ben
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: baboso, i give you permission!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 09:08 AM~17972095
> *Bueno pinche gordo mamon you don't have to go if you don't want to that's why is a open invitation you fat fuck hahahahahahahaha
> Pd
> I miss you amigo  :cheesy:
> *


*i was making sure you fuckin pint size lil homie action figure looking mothafucka!!!!*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 09:29 AM~17972227
> *Gato! When is the next sonic cruise night!!!!
> *


whats up Mando, how you been homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:19 AM~17972562
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WOO HOO!!! "TORTA TUESDAY" IS BACK!!! BIG BEN (a.k.a. CABARET KING) POSTED SOME VERY VERY NICE PICS!!!</span>_ :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:31 AM~17972663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17972727
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WOO HOO!!! "TORTA TUESDAY" IS BACK!!! BIG BEN (a.k.a. CABARET KING) POSTED SOME VERY VERY NICE PICS!!!</span> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:28 AM~17972637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN SEE MY HOUSE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:35 AM~17972699
> *i was making sure you fuckin pint size lil homie action figure looking mothafucka!!!!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: THAT IS A WHOLE LOTTA SHIT TALKIN IN ONE SENTENCE!!!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 10:45 AM~17972765
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: THAT IS A WHOLE LOTTA SHIT TALKIN IN ONE SENTENCE!!!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17972732
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up fool! Word on the streets is that you went for a little swim!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:39 AM~17972732
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I JUS TEXTEDED YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17972794
> *Whats up fool! Word on the streets is that you went for a little swim!
> *


LOL YA, THOSE BASTARDS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 10:50 AM~17972802
> *:biggrin: I JUS TEXTEDED YOU HOMIE!!
> *


I GOT IT HOMIE, YA COME THROUGH DOGGIE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

anybody remember this movie??
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIX8KnIzrJM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIX8KnIzrJM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 09:29 AM~17972227
> *Gato! When is the next sonic cruise night!!!!
> *


Whenever you want bro make it happen ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:56 AM~17972845
> *anybody remember this movie??
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIX8KnIzrJM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIX8KnIzrJM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


THAT MOVIE CAME OUT IN THE EARLY 80'S QUE NO??? AL LUNA WAS ABOUT 39 YEARS OLD WHEN IT CAME OUT!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:52 AM~17972818
> *LOL YA, THOSE BASTARDS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID THE WATER TURN BROWNER?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 10:57 AM~17972858
> *Whenever you want bro make it happen ...
> *


I REMEMBER A CAR CLUB WITH THAT NAME!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 10:59 AM~17972877
> *DID THE WATER TURN BROWNER?
> *


DO YOU LIKE BEER???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 6 2010, 05:29 AM~17971229
> *GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 10:49 AM~17972794
> *Whats up fool! Word on the streets is that you went for a little swim!
> *


:0 :0 :0 WHAT UP "MIKEY 5 BEERS"!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:52 AM~17972823
> *I GOT IT HOMIE, YA COME THROUGH DOGGIE!!!!
> *


:biggrin: KOO KOO!!! WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE AT HOME? I AM MORE THAN LIKELY GONNA ROLL THRU TOWARDS THE EVENING!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17971952
> *hno:  :tears:  :tears:  why you guys did something like that with Ben
> *


:angry:  DON'T BE TALKIN BOUT MY HOMIE BEN LIKE THAT!!!!! :rant: YOU DAMN CAT!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 11:17 AM~17972990
> *:biggrin: KOO KOO!!! WHAT TIME YOU GONNA BE AT HOME? I AM MORE THAN LIKELY GONNA ROLL THRU TOWARDS THE EVENING!
> *


THATS KU HOMIE


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 11:53 PM~17970458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BEN IS MY HERO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 11:21 AM~17973024
> *:angry:  DON'T BE TALKIN BOUT MY HOMIE BEN LIKE THAT!!!!! :rant: YOU DAMN CAT!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:
> *


HES A PUSSY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 6 2010, 11:37 AM~17973130
> *BIG BEN IS MY HERO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:59 AM~17972876
> *THAT MOVIE CAME OUT IN THE EARLY 80'S QUE NO???  AL LUNA WAS ABOUT 39 YEARS OLD WHEN IT CAME OUT!!!!!
> *


ya ur rite i think he was at the premiere like la mission!!! :biggrin: 

ya i was lookin for that movie for my mom,,,, i finally found it.
:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17970287
> *call me homie, your wheels are here!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 11:38 AM~17973132
> *HES A PUSSY!!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 09:29 AM~17972227
> *Gato! When is the next sonic cruise night!!!!
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:19 AM~17972562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:26 AM~17972623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 6 2010, 11:01 AM~17972890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 02:48 AM~17970919
> *
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:42 AM~17972750
> *I CAN SEE MY HOUSE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY U LOOKIN FOR UR HOUSE WITH THAT FINE ASS HYNA STANDING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 10:50 AM~17972802
> *:biggrin: I JUS TEXTEDED YOU HOMIE!!
> *


YOU STILL DRINKIN MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice use of beer tap handles that I saw on other thread.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 12:17 PM~17973485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE BORRACHOS, WHERES UR MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 6 2010, 12:18 PM~17973494
> *TRUE BORRACHOS, WHERES UR MIKEY  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON THE KEG IN MY TRUCK! WHY DO YOU THINK I ALWAYS HAVE MY TRUNK CLOSED AT SHOWS!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 12:20 PM~17973519
> *ITS ON THE KEG IN MY TRUCK ! WHY DO YOU THINK I ALWAYS HAVE MY TRUNK CLOSED AT SHOWS!
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN MIKEY U STILL DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 6 2010, 12:24 PM~17973551
> *:biggrin: DAMN MIKEY U STILL DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


OPPS I MEAN TRUNK


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 10:38 AM~17973132
> *HES A PUSSY!!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 12:28 PM~17973570
> *OPPS I MEAN TRUNK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 11:38 AM~17973132
> *HES A PUSSY!!!!!
> *


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17969036
> *WHAT'S HAPPEN GENE MY BROTHER!!!!!!
> *


GOOD, and U :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 6 2010, 01:26 PM~17974077
> *GOOD, and U :biggrin:
> *


NICE PIC ON AVATAR. IS THAT YOUR RIDE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

anybody want to buy a ps3 40 gig (not slim)$175 used
pm me and hit me up!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 6 2010, 11:38 AM~17973132
> *HES A PUSSY!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 6 2010, 12:16 PM~17973474
> *YOU STILL DRINKIN MANDO  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: UMMMMM.....NO! :x: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 01:48 PM~17974282
> *anybody want to buy a ps3 40 gig (not slim)$175  used
> pm me and  hit me up!
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy: DO YOU HAVE A LAY-A-WAY PAYMENT PLAN?? :x: :x: J/K CARNAL!! :biggrin: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"! :wow: :thumbsup: DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF BRANDY TALORE???  SHE IS A CUTE TORTA!!! :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 02:12 PM~17974543
> *:biggrin: UMMMMM.....NO! :x: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


 sure your not :biggrin: nada homie just here at work waitin to leave


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 6 2010, 02:33 PM~17974726
> *sure your not :biggrin: nada homie just here at work waitin to leave
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17974597
> *:0 :cheesy: DO YOU HAVE A LAY-A-WAY PAYMENT PLAN?? :x: :x: J/K CARNAL!! :biggrin: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"! :wow: :thumbsup: DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF BRANDY TALORE???  SHE IS A CUTE TORTA!!! :naughty:
> *



























































































*and last but not least ,,,,you know what team shes down with!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 01:48 PM~17974282
> *anybody want to buy a ps3 40 gig (not slim)$175  used
> pm me and  hit me up!
> 
> ...


WILL YOU TAKE 4 CASES OF BUDLIGHT, 1 PINT OF JACK, AND CAN OF CORN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17974880
> *WILL YOU TAKE 4 CASES OF BUDLIGHT, 1 PINT OF JACK, AND CAN OF CORN!
> *


cream or whole corn??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 02:59 PM~17974940
> *cream or whole corn??
> *


IVE GOT BOTH! TAKE YOUR PICK! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 6 2010, 12:18 PM~17973494
> *TRUE BORRACHOS, WHERES UR MIKEY  :biggrin:
> *


You can buy those tap handles on ebay for just few bucks each. Im looking for something to do with either beaches, tiki statue or voodoo. I just aint figured out how to mount the item on a column shift lever. Think will find item then figure out how to put it on shift lever.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 02:59 PM~17974940
> *cream or whole corn??
> *


Ill give you 250 lbs of white rice , a can of sardines and a can of cocunt milk plus throw in a bottle of pepsi or a half litro of Coca Cola de Mexico (though those fuckers done messed up the recipe now). :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

super size torta


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 03:04 PM~17975007
> *Ill give you 250 lbs of white rice and az can of corn plus throw in a bottle of pepsi.  :biggrin:
> *


chery pepsi,,,,and whys da rice got to be white??? are you a cracker or sumthin!!
woulda been a done deal if it was BROWN rice! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:02 PM~17974987
> *IVE GOT BOTH! TAKE YOUR PICK! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 03:07 PM~17975033
> *chery pepsi,,,,and whys da rice got to be white??? are you a  cracker or sumthin!!
> woulda been a done deal if it was BROWN rice! :biggrin:
> *


Shit Im the conservative cracker novela writer. On the real though I just got a whole closet full of rice and dont want to move it :biggrin: Regarding that Coca Cola de Mexico though, they done fucked up the recipe now and started putting corn syrup rather than cane sugar.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 03:11 PM~17975069
> *Shit Im the conservative cracker novela writer. On the real though I just got a whole closet full of rice and dont want to move it :biggrin:  Regarding that Coca Cola de Mexico though, they done fucked up the recipe now and started putting corn syrup rather than cane sugar.
> *


yup bullshit!!!!
and no novelas :nono:
people start get crazy in here! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 03:05 PM~17975013
> *super size torta
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON FOOL GET ME FIRED FOR A REASON!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 03:10 PM~17975057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Art,

Where that push cart of elote is? Man if they got bbq bananas itll be great.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17975103
> *yup bullshit!!!!
> and no novelas :nono:
> people start get crazy in here! :wow:
> ...


MEXICANS DONT LIKE TO READ PAST 10-12 WORDS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 03:17 PM~17975124
> *Art,
> 
> Where that push cart of elote is? Man if they got bbq bananas itll be great.
> ...


THAT LOOKS NASTY AS FUCK!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:17 PM~17975127
> *MEXICANS DONT LIKE TO READ PAST 10-12 WORDS!
> *


So is that why in Mexico all the novelas get turned into telenovelas :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 03:23 PM~17975181
> *So is that why in Mexico all the novelas get turned into telenovelas  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER BEEN TO MEXICO! COULDNT TELL YA!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17975136
> *THAT LOOKS NASTY AS FUCK!
> *


Naw that BBQ banana is good. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 03:27 PM~17975218
> *Naw that BBQ banana is good.  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE FOR BUBBLES!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:29 PM~17975246
> *MAYBE FOR BUBBLES!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:29 PM~17975246
> *MAYBE FOR BUBBLES!
> *


LOL It dont look good though in the pictures. It got allot of brown sugar on it though so tastes good. You even like flan de leche? It dont look good either but that shit is good also.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17975299
> *LOL It dont look good though in the pictures. It got allot of brown sugar on it though so tastes good. You even like flan de leche? It dont look good either but that shit is good also.
> 
> 
> ...


DONT TALK ABOUT FLAN THAT WAY! BEN WILL KICK YOUR ASS! 























J/K BEN IS LOVER NOT A FIGHTER. NO ****!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17975296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUBBLES PROABLEY TOLD MICHAEL " DONT YOU SOPPOSE TO HAVE A NOSE LIKE ME."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :happysad:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:42 PM~17975349
> *BUBBLES PROABLEY TOLD MICHAEL " DONT YOU SOPPOSE TO HAVE A NOSE LIKE ME."
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 03:40 PM~17975333
> *DONT TALK ABOUT FLAN THAT WAY! BEN WILL KICK YOUR ASS!
> J/K BEN IS LOVER NOT A FIGHTER. NO ****!
> *


All this damn food done made me hungry but I gotta either go out and eat or eat microwaved shit till Saturday. :biggrin: If didnt live in the damn mountains Id go eat this weird mix of food below :biggrin: Thankfully after this month Ill not live in mountains as moving into civilization :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 11:21 AM~17973024
> *:angry:  DON'T BE TALKIN BOUT MY HOMIE BEN LIKE THAT!!!!! :rant: YOU DAMN CAT!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:
> *


Look you stuped fuck I was crying thinking that someone did that to my homie I was hurt thinking of this so you better put your fckning guns away b4 I get mad  :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: 

































...................... JK Amigito :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 02:57 PM~17975452
> *All this damn food done made me hungry but I gotta either go out and eat or eat microwaved shit till Saturday.  :biggrin:  If didnt live in the damn mountains Id go eat this weird mix of food below  :biggrin:  Thankfully after this month Ill not live in mountains as moving into civilization  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH sHIT.... THIS THE FOOD CHANNEL!!! RACHEL RAY UP IN HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17975475
> *OH sHIT.... THIS THE FOOD CHANNEL!!! RACHEL RAY UP IN HERE!! :biggrin:
> *


Mr Luna,

Got eat so maintain strength to get my car looking good as your 64. (no ****). Went over and checked on it yesterday and it almost ready for paint , maybe next week then another 1.5 weeks to do patterns etc

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17975474
> *Look you stuped fuck I was crying thinking that someone did that to my homie I was hurt thinking of this so you better put your fckning guns away b4 I get mad    :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> ...................... JK Amigito  :biggrin:
> *


see man gato is seNsitive!!
HE WAS WORRIED BOUT BIG BEN!!!!




WHATS UP GATO!!!!!  
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ART LOKS, DRAGON BALL-Z, AzsMostHated, smiley602, SPIRITRUNNER74, unity_mike, 97TownCar, Justin-Az, compas62, locdownmexikan, Lunas64
ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17975474
> *Look you stuped fuck I was crying thinking that someone did that to my homie I was hurt thinking of this so you better put your fckning guns away b4 I get mad    :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> ...................... JK Amigito  :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET BENS GROUPIES MAD GATO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 04:24 PM~17975654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL TAG THAT ASS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 02:43 PM~17974813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 04:34 PM~17975736
> * :wow: :wow: ORALE CARNAL!!! :thumbsup: YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  THANKS FOR THESE PICS YOU POSTED!!!! :h5: :worship:  SO WHEN CAN I GO PICK UP THE PS3???? :biggrin:
> *


SHE IS SUCKING THAT CORONA! :biggrin:
THAT BITCH LOOKS HOT DOING THAT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 04:34 PM~17975736
> * :wow: :wow: ORALE CARNAL!!! :thumbsup: YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)  THANKS FOR THESE PICS YOU POSTED!!!! :h5: :worship:  SO WHEN CAN I GO PICK UP THE PS3???? :biggrin:
> *


SOMBODY WIT SOME ELOTE CAME ON A CART AND TRADED ME FOR IT!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 04:37 PM~17975778
> *SOMBODY WIT SOME ELOTE CAME ON A CART AND TRADED ME FOR IT!!
> *


GOOD TRADE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 04:01 PM~17975474
> *Look you stuped fuck I was crying thinking that someone did that to my homie I was hurt thinking of this so you better put your fckning guns away b4 I get mad    :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> ...................... JK Amigito  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: YOU NEED TO TAKE IT EASY BUDDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 04:36 PM~17975757
> *SHE IS SUCKING THAT CORONA! :biggrin:
> THAT BITCH LOOKS HOT DOING THAT!
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: ALL I NEED 3 MINUTES!!!! :naughty: MAYBE EVEN 4 MINUTES!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 04:37 PM~17975778
> *SOMBODY WIT SOME ELOTE CAME ON A CART AND TRADED ME FOR IT!!
> *


  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 04:40 PM~17975807
> *:biggrin: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: ALL I NEED 3 MINUTES!!!! :naughty: MAYBE EVEN 4 MINUTES!!!
> *


BARROW SOME OF LUNAS VIAGRA! AND PULL AN ALL NIGHTER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 04:42 PM~17975818
> *  :tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


ARE SAD BECAUSE OF THE ELOTE? OR THE PSP?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 04:42 PM~17975821
> *BARROW SOME OF LUNAS VIAGRA! AND PULL AN ALL NIGHTER!
> *


:uh: LUNA IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD FOR POSTING THAT COMMENT MIKEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17975836
> *ARE SAD BECAUSE OF THE ELOTE? OR THE PSP?
> *


BOTH!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 02:16 PM~17975120
> *THAT BITCH IS FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON FOOL GET ME FIRED FOR A REASON!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



FAT GIRLS NEED LOVEIN' TOO..........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 05:16 AM~17971197
> *I KNOW LAST TIME I WAS JUST STANDING THERE. DRINKING MY BEER. SOME FOOL WITH A CAMERA COMES UP TO ME AND ASKED ME TO BOB MY HEAD. I WAS LIKE YOU BOB YOUR HEAD.
> I NEVER SEEN THERE VIDEOS. SO THEY SELL THEM?
> I GOTS TO GET PAID. DRINKABILTY REQUIRES AT LEAST A 6 PACK FOR 5 MINUTES. AND ONE BEER FOR EACH ADDITIONAL MINUTE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IS IT TRUE LUNA THAT U WERE 39 WHEN THIS MOVIE CAME OUT??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Question about tires.

Why do allot of people run the 175-70-14 tires but have never read of anyone using the 175-65-14 tires on there car ? 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/COK-506542/

Also why do people constantly post looking for 520-13 when Summit has 520-13 Coker tires at on thier site? They are 332 bucks for set of 4 shipping included with ship date estimated at 7-22-2010.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 06:12 PM~17976628
> *Question about tires.
> 
> Why do allot of people run the 175-70-14 tires but have never read of anyone using the 175-65-14 tires on there car ?
> ...



research Danielson..then you may have your answer


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 6 2010, 01:26 PM~17974077
> *GOOD, and U :biggrin:
> *


IM OK I GOT TO GO SEE YOU SOON P.S. WHAT HAPPEN TO FEDOR!!!!!THIS IS HIS CAR!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sup az :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 06:46 PM~17977007
> *sup az :biggrin:
> *


whats good BigMando


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 6 2010, 06:32 PM~17976853
> *research Danielson..then you may have your answer
> *


AZMOBN,

Am researching it now by reading that long thread about the repops. Is amazing a big company like Coker makes tires such low quality. Im glad I didnt listen to my neighbor who told me if I get Supremes put Coker tires on them. 

Justin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 6 2010, 04:48 PM~17975889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats good termite!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 03:05 PM~17975013
> *super size torta
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: ME LIKEY LIKEY!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2010, 06:50 PM~17977039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17977055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ay cabron :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 6 2010, 07:10 PM~17977264
> *whats good BigMando
> *



TORTAS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 07:13 PM~17977289
> *AZMOBN,
> 
> Am researching it now by reading that long thread about the repops. Is amazing a big company like Coker makes tires such low quality. Im glad I didnt listen to my neighbor who told me if I get Supremes put Coker tires on them.
> ...


the web is a wonderful tool when you use it correctly


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody ever listen to this homie????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 6 2010, 05:18 PM~17976144
> *FAT GIRLS NEED LOVEIN' TOO..........
> *


x70!!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: " IS IT TIME TO DRINK ! ! " :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17977847
> *x70!!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


just like waxing a cadillac bigbody. Gotta start at the front and working your way to the back. gotta wax that big ass ride!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

she like a lowrider, baby got front, back and side to side.........lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


im j/k


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 6 2010, 06:12 PM~17976628
> *Question about tires.
> 
> Why do allot of people run the 175-70-14 tires but have never read of anyone using the 175-65-14 tires on there car ?
> ...


:biggrin: I ACTUALLY HAVE 14s ON MY TRUCK RIGHT NOW WITH 175-75 14 WHITEWALLS!  THE WHEELS ARE NEARLY NEW AND THE TIRES ARE TOO!! I USED TO GET THE 175-75 14 TIRES IN EITHER REMINGTONS OR HERCULES FOR ABOUT $45 EACH! ANYWAYS I KNOW OF A GUY THAT HAS ABOUT 3 OR 4 SETS OF BRAND NEW 175-75 14 TIRES.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 06:46 PM~17977007
> *sup az :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPENING HOMIE!! HOW WAS YUMA? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17977085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: LIKE MY POPS USED TO SAY...."CUT MY LEGS AND CALL ME SHORTY!!!" :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 07:20 PM~17977356
> *i need to go buy a new deck! :biggrin:
> me to! :biggrin:
> more cushion for the pushing
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:57 PM~17977831
> *TORTAS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*TORTAS TORTAS TORTAS TORTAS!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 08:03 PM~17977897
> *just like waxing a cadillac bigbody. Gotta start at the front and working your way to the back. gotta wax that big ass ride!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> she like a lowrider, baby got front, back and side to side.........lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:58 PM~17977843
> *anybody ever listen to this homie????
> 
> 
> ...


not really


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 07:20 PM~17977356
> *i need to go buy a new deck! :biggrin:
> me to! :biggrin:
> more cushion for the pushing
> ...


chilling homie, getting ready for work tonight


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Anybody know where to get some dj lights inexpensive here in town? Besides Guitar Center.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_MONEY ORDER IS IN THE MAIL!!!</span>_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:58 PM~17977843
> *anybody ever listen to this homie????
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah that's what this OG Listens too Chicano Rap & Chicano Rap Oldies :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 6 2010, 10:56 PM~17979920
> *hell yeah that's what this OG Listens too Chicano Rap & Chicano Rap Oldies :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 11:00 PM~17979959
> *:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: What up? See mofo's talking about fat girls!!! Hahahaha fat girls need love too  Hey but this fat girl can also cook, clean, fukn work on my car, yard work, and a skinny bitch will just stand there and look pretty, take your money and cheat on you with your homie!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:58 PM~17977843
> *anybody ever listen to this homie????
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, some is ok though. I used to like Mr. Shadow though, like songs below. Also used to like some of SPM, especially if screwed and chopped. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J5HNilztgsA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J5HNilztgsA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aaWpuq2Bv9U&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aaWpuq2Bv9U&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtiB4ckzqB8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtiB4ckzqB8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17979991
> *:biggrin:  What up? See mofo's talking about fat girls!!! Hahahaha fat girls need love too   Hey but this fat girl can also cook, clean, fukn work on my car, yard work, and a skinny bitch will just stand there and look pretty, take your money and cheat on you with your homie!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup: YOU TELL'EM OG PLAYER!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 11:09 PM~17980041
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup: YOU TELL'EM OG PLAYER!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stdf7tpokMc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stdf7tpokMc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NSMcyjGJLtI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NSMcyjGJLtI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:58 PM~17977843
> *anybody ever listen to this homie????
> 
> 
> ...


simon


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2010, 09:08 AM~17972095
> *Bueno pinche gordo mamon you don't have to go if you don't want to that's why is a open invitation you fat fuck hahahahahahahaha
> Pd
> I miss you amigo  :cheesy:
> *


quien te hablo baboso :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side?? Whats crackin?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 6 2010, 04:08 PM~17975509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ke rollo Art what's new dawg :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 6 2010, 04:19 PM~17975604
> *DONT GET BENS GROUPIES MAD GATO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: hno: hno: :x: :rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 01:37 AM~17980766
> *quien te hablo baboso  :angry:
> *


 :uh: bien me lo dijo el Mike pero fuck it :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 6 2010, 04:38 PM~17975788
> *:rimshot: YOU NEED TO TAKE IT EASY BUDDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 06:29 AM~17981219
> *Sup Az Side?? Whats crackin?
> *


What's up Mr. Luna


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Ruben how's everything perrito if you need anything you got my #


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 7 2010, 06:27 AM~17981215
> *
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17979991
> *:biggrin:  What up? See mofo's talking about fat girls!!! Hahahaha fat girls need love too   Hey but this fat girl can also cook, clean, fukn work on my car, yard work, and a skinny bitch will just stand there and look pretty, take your money and cheat on you with your homie!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS WHY YOU DO THE SAME BACK!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 7 2010, 06:29 AM~17981219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ENGLISH FOOL! WERE NOT ON AZ DOBLE SIDE FOOL!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 08:02 AM~17981367
> *Qvo Ruben how's everything perrito if you need anything you got my #
> *


:twak: Baboso... Lady C is gonna kick your ass when she sees you :buttkick:

You had people believing that shit  

All blowing up her phone and shit :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 7 2010, 07:50 AM~17981593
> *:twak: Baboso... Lady C is gonna kick your ass when she sees you :buttkick:
> 
> You had people believing that shit
> ...


That's some funny shit hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jul 7 2010, 06:27 AM~17981215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup














:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17982355
> *sup
> sup
> sup
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 07:02 AM~17981368
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 06:29 AM~17981219
> *Sup Az Side?? Whats crackin?
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17982355
> *sup
> sup
> sup
> ...


_*sup*_ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17982455
> *sup :biggrin:
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 07:42 AM~17981545
> *THATS WHY YOU DO THE SAME BACK!
> *



:biggrin: hahahaha well the bitch ain't got no money to throw or buy beer with so you are just gonna stand there and look *PRETTY* :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



















J/K HOMIE I HEAR WHAT YOU ARE SAYING HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17982355
> *sup
> sup
> sup
> ...


Qvo perrito


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 06:41 AM~17981283
> *Ke rollo Art what's new dawg  :biggrin:
> *


aqui omas Gato... just work and home homie,,,, aint got much of anything else,,,, you know wit da familia,,!
 

and you homie?? how is todo!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 10:15 AM~17982586
> *Qvo perrito
> *


WHAT UP GATO? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 7 2010, 09:55 AM~17982439
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Ke rollo how's the regal pa cuando


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie?* :biggrin: 






























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 7 2010, 10:16 AM~17982597
> *aqui omas Gato... just work and home homie,,,, aint got much of anything else,,,, you know wit da familia,,!
> 
> 
> ...



What up art ? How you feeling homie?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:22 AM~17982633
> *Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lmoa :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:03 PM~17977897
> *just like waxing a cadillac bigbody. Gotta start at the front and working your way to the back. gotta wax that big ass ride!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> she like a lowrider, baby got front, back and side to side.........lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



nicely put Mando....(no ****)....never thought of it that way..........."Any Big Body Lacs out there that need a "WAX" job or some "BUMPER" work?????" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 7 2010, 10:16 AM~17982597
> *aqui omas Gato... just work and home homie,,,, aint got much of anything else,,,, you know wit da familia,,!
> 
> 
> ...


Same here dawg trying to save some monay to redo my ride


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:16 AM~17982598
> *WHAT UP GATO? :biggrin:
> *


What's up playa playa how's everything


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 10:19 AM~17982616
> *Ke rollo how's the regal pa cuando
> *


  no updates yet homie, tryin to stack that feria :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 10:42 AM~17982767
> *Same here dawg trying to save some monay to redo my ride
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:22 AM~17982633
> *Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17982455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> *Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie?* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:24 AM~17982648
> *What up art ?  How you feeling homie?
> *


im good homegirl!!! the qustion is how are you doin???

and i got some music and a movie for you!!! see when i can get over to drop them off! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 10:43 AM~17982781
> *What's up playa playa how's everything
> *


I'm good homie? How's everything with you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > *Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie?* :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 7 2010, 10:59 AM~17982895
> *im good homegirl!!! the qustion is how are you doin???
> 
> and i got some music and a movie for you!!! see when i can get over to drop them off! :biggrin:
> *



cool an early b day present :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

this should be his new avatar.....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 06:29 AM~17981219
> *Sup Az Side?? Whats crackin?
> *




:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 01:37 AM~17980766
> *quien te hablo baboso  :angry:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 03:43 AM~17980905
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING MR. T! :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:22 AM~17982633
> *Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

PHX TEE MIKE WHERES THE PICTS FROM THE SHOW AND HOPP??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17982355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHENS YOUR BDAY?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 12:50 PM~17983564
> *WHERES THE CORONA TERMITE?
> I PUT MY BITCHS TO WORK! :biggrin:
> J/K DONT TELL MY OLD LADY I SAID THAT!
> ...



hahahahaha I won't tell her :biggrin: 

My B-Day Is July 18th


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17983618
> *hahahahaha I won't tell her  :biggrin:
> 
> My B-Day Is July 18th
> *


WHENS THE PARTY?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 12:58 PM~17983633
> *WHENS THE PARTY?
> *


Don't know yet might leave town but I will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17983618
> *hahahahaha I won't tell her  :biggrin:
> 
> My B-Day Is July 18th
> *


MY YOUTH IS OVER IN 12 HOURS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17983651
> *MY YOUTH IS OVER IN 12 HOURS!
> *



Yeah but you will be an OG tomorrow :biggrin: Then you can't get your homie card pulled no more!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 7 2010, 06:27 AM~17981215
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 06:29 AM~17981219
> *Sup Az Side?? Whats crackin?
> *


:biggrin: NOT A DAMN THANG IS CRACKIN TATA LUNA!!!! :cheesy: J/K HOMIE!! DON'T PULL MY HOMEY CARD!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 06:52 AM~17981332
> *:happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW GATITO! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

I know this isnt a legal forum but does anyone here ever been through separation, divorce where kids are involved? 

Justin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 07:46 AM~17981566
> *:biggrin:
> ENGLISH FOOL! WERE NOT ON AZ DOBLE SIDE FOOL!
> *


:0 :cheesy: THIS MEXICAN SAID DOBLE SIDE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 10:22 AM~17982633
> *Hey gato I was going by your house and you were speeding away where were you going homie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 10:30 AM~17982677
> *lmoa :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :uh: IT IS SPELLED LMAO ESTUPIT!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


















:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17982455
> *QUE PASA! :biggrin:*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 7 2010, 02:03 PM~17984252
> *:scrutinize: :uh: IT IS SPELLED LMAO ESTUPIT!!!! :twak: :buttkick:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 02:09 PM~17984303
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 7 2010, 02:03 PM~17984252
> *:scrutinize: :uh: IT IS SPELLED LMAO ESTUPIT!!!! :twak: :buttkick:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was waking up freaking A hole te pareces al gato :biggrin: 















sorry I took it to far  :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17983618
> *hahahahaha I won't tell her  :biggrin:
> 
> My B-Day Is July 18th
> *


get me a 12 pack and I wont tell ill even share the 12 pack with you :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:04 PM~17985337
> *get me a 12 pack and I wont tell ill even share the 12 pack with you :biggrin:
> *


Now thats the deal right there :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 7 2010, 04:15 PM~17985438
> *Now thats the deal right there  :biggrin:
> *


thats just cuz he my boy right mike and I know she could do some damage :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: then mike :worship: :worship: :tears: :run: :run: :yessad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:04 PM~17985337
> *get me a 12 pack and I wont tell ill even share the 12 pack with you :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha he PM me and is giving me a 30 pack!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17985492
> *hahahahaha he PM me and is giving me a 30 pack!!! :biggrin:
> *


he giving me a keg cuz I know where he lives. :0 and I get to drive the 66


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:20 PM~17985488
> *thats just cuz he my boy right mike and I know she could do some damage :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao: then mike :worship:  :worship:  :tears:  :run:  :run:  :yessad:
> *



shit then I don't want the 30 pack I bet $50 on his lady :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17985511
> *shit then I don't want the 30 pack I  bet $50 on his lady :biggrin:
> *


I got 100 on her and Ill tell her she gets a 40oz of cobra she down hahahahaha :biggrin: poor mikey


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17985505
> *he giving me a keg cuz I know where he lives. :0 and I get to drive the 66
> *


Damn it you got me there but I think we can make more money if we tell his old lady :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17983682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE WONT BELEIVE YOU! ILL TAKE YOUR ASS TO JUDGE JUDY FOR BLACKMAILING ME FOOL!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

even mike will bet 500dls on his lady


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17985532
> *I got 100 on her and Ill tell her she gets a 40oz of cobra she down hahahahaha :biggrin: poor mikey
> *


 POOR MIKEY !!! LOOK HE IS SCARED HE HAS BEEN WRITING AND HASN'T POSTED IT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17985536
> *Damn it you got me there but I think we can make more money if we tell his old lady :biggrin:
> *


koo OG deal


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17985536
> *Damn it you got me there but I think we can make more money if we tell his old lady :biggrin:
> *



YOUR LAST DAY OF BEING A YOUNGSTER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17985538
> *DO YOU HEAR THAT LUNA! :biggrin:
> I DID MY OWN DIVORCE! I HAVE FULL CUSTODY OF MY KIDS! IM CHEAP TO. YOU CAN PAY ME IN BUDLIGHT!
> :biggrin:
> ...


ok ill bring my lop top to work then, i was just trying to get fukd up with a 12 pack but it was nice meeting you homie. I CALL THE 66 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 7 2010, 04:20 PM~17985488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


211 FOOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:28 PM~17985576
> *ok ill bring my lop top to work then i just eanted to get fukd up with a 12 pack but it was nice meeting you homie I CALL THE 66  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17985578
> *DAMN PROJECT CHICKS
> SHES LYING A!!!!!!!
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!NO
> ...


yup thats what you get for getting a project chick and its a cobra she lives on the west side now lmao


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 7 2010, 04:26 PM~17985549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: 30


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 04:31 PM~17985595
> *I AINT SCARED A!
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad: 30
> *


damn niggy you old 70 more years to catch up to luna then


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:33 PM~17985609
> *damn niggy you old 70 more years to catch up to luna then
> *


WINOS DONT LIVE THAT LONG


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN ITS GETTING HEATED IN HERE WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 04:36 PM~17985628
> *WINOS DONT LIVE THAT LONG
> *


well look at luna he 99 .5 yrs old


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 7 2010, 08:30 AM~17981866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to New Mexico LOL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17985633
> *DAMN ITS GETTING HEATED IN HERE WHATS GOOD AZ
> *


sup lil hector


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 7 2010, 04:38 PM~17985647
> *JACK ASS!!  :angry:  :twak:
> I agree
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:38 PM~17985648
> *sup lil hector
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17985538
> *I DID MY OWN DIVORCE! I HAVE FULL CUSTODY OF MY KIDS! IM CHEAP TO. YOU
> *


Damn thats bad ass. I separated 5 weeks ago, no legal separation, nothing like that. She move to parents crib and is denying me ability to see or talk to my kids. I thought to just go take them but if i show up there her dad will start shit , call cops and use my past against me (Im a 2 time felon) to have me arrested, he tried doing that shit b4. They up on some bullshit though keeping my kids lock up in a room, yelling at them, today my daughter called secretly and say they told her I forgot bout her and told her if she calls me they will starve her to death etc. Then wife snatched phone from her and say Ill never see kids again without court order. I put a devil to rest long ago but they on verge of waking it up but I know if I do things my old ways Ill be in a cage , not with kids. Emailed my dad as hes a Atty but not sure wat he can do as he locked up in fed system on RICO charges.


----------



## strangerdanger (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17977039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## strangerdanger (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2010, 07:48 PM~17977022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue: :wow: :naughty:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1831065054.html


Got this for sale....if interested hit me up! Very clean car, runs and drives great. Ready for juice!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 04:53 PM~17985765
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 7 2010, 05:23 PM~17986034
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


WHAT UP CURTIS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17985633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 05:25 PM~17986054
> *WHAT UP CURTIS
> *


nada homie just chillin reading all this shit talking on here :biggrin: what you been up to


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 7 2010, 04:55 PM~17985785
> *Damn thats bad ass. I separated 5 weeks ago, no legal separation, nothing like that. She move to parents crib and is denying me ability to see or talk to my kids. I thought to just go take them but if i show up there her dad will start shit , call cops and use my past against me (Im a 2 time felon) to have me arrested, he tried doing that shit b4. They up on some bullshit though keeping my kids lock up in a room, yelling at them, today my daughter called secretly and say they told her I forgot bout her and told her if she calls me they will starve her to death etc. Then wife snatched phone from her and say Ill never see kids again without court order. I put a devil to rest long ago but they on verge of waking it up but I know if I do things my old ways Ill be in a cage , not with kids.  Emailed my dad as hes a Atty but not sure wat he can do as he locked up in fed system on RICO charges.
> *


That's real sad to hear. I hate to hear about women who do that to their kids. Especially because you want to be there for your kids.....lots of men don't! I'm sorry for what you're going thru. Hang in there!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 7 2010, 05:28 PM~17986080
> *That's real sad to hear. I hate to hear about women who do that to their kids. Especially because you want to be there for your kids.....lots of men don't! I'm sorry for what you're going thru.  Hang in there!
> *


Jen,

Thanks for the well wishes and also I hope things work out which I believe it will as generally obtsticals and stuff happen for a reason. Wouldnt it be great though if just happen in ways you could learn by watching and not living it. :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17986067
> *nada homie just chillin reading all this shit talking on here :biggrin: what you been up to
> *



NOT MUCH JUST WORK ALOT TRYING TO MAKE A LIVING :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17986061
> *shit is fucked up!!!!!
> *



Yeah it is but it also why Ive been focusing on the old car so much lately as it keeps mind off of the other shit. :biggrin: Good news is a guy now interested in buying my 18"s so hopefully he ends up getting them so can bring it out on either Supremes or 72 spokes.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL RAZA IM OUT HEADED TO DA CANTONE TO SEE QUE ONDA!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 7 2010, 05:40 PM~17986201
> *Yeah it is but it also why Ive been focusing on the old car so much lately as it keeps mind off of the other shit.  :biggrin:  Good news is a guy now interested in buying my 18"s so hopefully he ends up getting them so can bring it out on either Supremes or 72 spokes.
> *


72'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 7 2010, 12:29 PM~17983447
> *PHX TEE MIKE WHERES THE PICTS FROM THE SHOW AND HOPP??
> *


in the thread under the show in shows & evemts...ill post sum up here


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 04:53 PM~17985765
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:
> *


LOL!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 7 2010, 04:55 PM~17985785
> *Damn thats bad ass. I separated 5 weeks ago, no legal separation, nothing like that. She move to parents crib and is denying me ability to see or talk to my kids. I thought to just go take them but if i show up there her dad will start shit , call cops and use my past against me (Im a 2 time felon) to have me arrested, he tried doing that shit b4. They up on some bullshit though keeping my kids lock up in a room, yelling at them, today my daughter called secretly and say they told her I forgot bout her and told her if she calls me they will starve her to death etc. Then wife snatched phone from her and say Ill never see kids again without court order. I put a devil to rest long ago but they on verge of waking it up but I know if I do things my old ways Ill be in a cage , not with kids.  Emailed my dad as hes a Atty but not sure wat he can do as he locked up in fed system on RICO charges.
> *


Same. shit happened to me. I feel you homie. Good luck!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 7 2010, 06:24 PM~17986582
> *Same. shit happened to me. I feel you homie. Good luck!
> *


Lowrider Style,

I thank you sincerely for your well wishes as it meens allot to me as I didnt expect it. I also look forward to meeting you guys at some up comming events once my car gets out of the shop. 

Justin


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

damn is it me or is layitlow slow today? no one posting shit!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 7 2010, 10:15 AM~17982586
> *Qvo perrito
> *


what's happening Gato


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17983053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 7 2010, 12:26 PM~17983418
> *:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING MR. T! :wave:
> *


same ol chit homie...working


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 7 2010, 04:37 PM~17985638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE HER TO COURT DUDE! SHE CANT KEEP YOUR KIDS FROM YOU. YOU MIGHT NOT GET CUSTODY! BUT YOU WILL GET SOMETHING! EVEN THE WORST FUCK UPS GET TIME WITH THERE KIDS! JUST DONT GIVE UP! ITS NOT GOING TO BE EASY! THEY WILL GIVE MORE AND MORE TIME AS TIME GOES ON!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17985538
> *DO YOU HEAR THAT LUNA! :biggrin:
> I DID MY OWN DIVORCE! I HAVE FULL CUSTODY OF MY KIDS! IM CHEAP TO. YOU CAN PAY ME IN BUDLIGHT!
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:33 PM~17985609
> *damn niggy you old 70 more years to catch up to luna then
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 04:53 PM~17985765
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 7 2010, 07:10 PM~17987023
> *damn is it me or is layitlow slow today? no one posting shit!
> *


YOU WANT THE SHIT!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 03:53 PM~17985765
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya Smiley, even the old 99 yr old man will join in the ass kickin!!!

IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 7 2010, 07:10 PM~17987023
> *damn is it me or is layitlow slow today? no one posting shit!
> *


BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17987295
> *YOU WANT THE SHIT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987300
> *Hell ya Smiley,  even the old 99 yr old man will join in the ass kickin!!!
> 
> IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 08:34 PM~17987953
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup OG


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 7 2010, 08:34 PM~17987953
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987300
> *Hell ya Smiley,  even the old 99 yr old man will join in the ass kickin!!!
> 
> IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


LUNA THIS IS THE GROUP YOU FIT IN TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








WHERE'S LUNA??????


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 7 2010, 09:20 PM~17988561
> *LUNA THIS IS THE GROUP YOU FIT IN TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LUNA CARRIES A BUDLIGHT IN HIS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 7 2010, 09:26 PM~17988642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE "U" WILL BE THERE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:02 PM~17985311
> *I was waking up freaking A hole te pareces al gato :biggrin:
> sorry I took it to far    :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 7 2010, 04:28 PM~17985576
> *ok ill bring my lop top to work then, i was just trying to get fukd up with a 12 pack but it was nice meeting you homie.  I CALL THE 66  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :uh: WHAT THE FUCK IS A LOP TOP!!!  IT IS CALLED A LAP TOP!!!! :twak: WHAT A PENDEJO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


















:biggrin: J/K MY FRIEND!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 04:53 PM~17985765
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!
> [/quote
> 
> There will be all classes from 30's to 2000's OG to full custom! Over 100 plaques


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 07:31 PM~17987253
> *same ol chit homie...working
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17986067
> *nada homie just chillin reading all this shit talking on here :biggrin: what you been up to
> *


:yes: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987300
> *Hell ya Smiley,  even the old 99 yr old man will join in the ass kickin!!!
> 
> IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 7 2010, 09:27 PM~17988656
> *LUNA CARRIES A BUDLIGHTAND VIAGRA  IN HIS!
> *



 FIXED!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gelly602 (Apr 5, 2010)

for sale 4900 
all original 
67k
ac pw pl 

extremly clean


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 04:53 PM~17985765
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK LUIS IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what an ass hole I like the real hector better no ****


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987300
> *Hell ya Smiley,  even the old 99 yr old man will join in the ass kickin!!!
> 
> IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


you can't you might step on your huevos lol :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gelly602_@Jul 7 2010, 10:15 PM~17989146
> *for sale 4900
> all original
> 67k
> ...


thats one expensive monte! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17987300
> *Hell ya Smiley,  even the old 99 yr old man will join in the ass kickin!!!
> 
> IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


I be there 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>One reason i got a long bed......_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 7 2010, 08:55 PM~17988233
> *:wave:
> *


Hi amiga como estas miss you guys hno: :tongue: :h5: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 12:55 AM~17990103
> *you can't you might step on your huevos lol :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DID IT NOW LUIS :uh: LUNA IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 12:46 AM~17990058
> *:0  what an ass hole I like the real hector better no ****
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 05:23 AM~17990584
> *thats one expensive monte! :biggrin:
> *


_HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!...YOU LOOK LIKE A DRUNK!!!...AND YOU SMELL LIKE ONE TOO!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2010, 06:47 AM~17990811
> *I be there 2  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO KICK HIS ASS GATO!  MAYBE YOU CAN REACH HIS KNEECAPS.....MAYBE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 08:11 AM~17991264
> *:biggrin: YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO KICK HIS ASS GATO!  MAYBE YOU CAN REACH HIS KNEECAPS.....MAYBE!!! :biggrin:
> *



Gato can bust the knee caps and Luna can start swinging his balls in the air like bolos and knock him down. Then every one can jump in and tax that ass! Lmao!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 7 2010, 05:36 PM~17986173
> *NOT MUCH JUST WORK ALOT TRYING TO MAKE A LIVING :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17991506
> *Gato can bust the knee caps and Luna can start swinging his balls in the air like bolos and knock him down. Then every one can jump in and tax that ass! Lmao!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up :biggrin: true, but fucked up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17991506
> *Gato can bust the knee caps and Luna can start swinging his balls in the air like bolos and knock him down. Then every one can jump in and tax that ass! Lmao!!!!
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LUNA IS SOOOO GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD MANDO!!!! BUT THAT SHIT IS TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 08:45 AM~17991604
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats fucked up :biggrin:  true, but fucked up
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 08:06 AM~17991220
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!...YOU LOOK LIKE A DRUNK!!!...AND YOU SMELL LIKE ONE TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHY THANK YA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 08:06 AM~17991220
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!...YOU LOOK LIKE A DRUNK!!!...AND YOU SMELL LIKE ONE TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 BUDLIGHT NEEDS TO MAKE A BODY SPRAY.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 09:24 AM~17991955
> *WHY THANK YA
> *


:cheesy: I ALSO GOT YOU THIS HOMIE!!!! 













:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 09:26 AM~17991964
> *BUDLIGHT NEEDS TO MAKE A BODY SPRAY.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 09:28 AM~17991994
> *:cheesy: I ALSO GOT YOU THIS HOMIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn now thats a bday present there :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Well give him this also.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 8 2010, 08:11 AM~17991264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 09:26 AM~17991964
> *BUDLIGHT NEEDS TO MAKE A BODY SPRAY.
> *


 :cheesy: 

Corona mist :0 


HAPPY BARFDAY YOU DRUNK ASS!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!!!







<img src=\'http://www.eastlansingbars.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/kegsyadigg1-800x600.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />












<img src=\'http://www.ipass.net/a1idpirat/pty-bday-globe.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />






<img src=\'http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii256/fordracing390/41797932-O.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


THIS FOR ALL UR HATERZ


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/HomerFU.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



AND THIS IS WHEN U WERE JUST A BABY!!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/1IMG_1212.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


HAVE A GOOD ONE BRO!!*_


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 7 2010, 05:40 PM~17986201
> *Yeah it is but it also why Ive been focusing on the old car so much lately as it keeps mind off of the other shit.  :biggrin:  Good news is a guy now interested in buying my 18"s so hopefully he ends up getting them so can bring it out on either Supremes or 72 spokes.
> *


hey justin i have a set of brand new 72spoke cross lace 13x7s for sale with tires never been drove on


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 09:26 AM~17991964
> *BUDLIGHT NEEDS TO MAKE A BODY SPRAY.
> *


"Borracho" for Men :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy BIRFDAY MIKEY! Gettin old fool!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

happy b day mike


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*LOOK A THIS BULLSHIT!!*_



I'm a "Legal American Citizen", and I must show my ID, when: 1. Pulled over by the police. 2. Making purchases on my department store credit card. 3. When I show up for a doctor's appointment. 
4. When filling out a credit card or loan application. 
5. When applying for or renewing a driver's license or passport.
6. When applying for any kind of insurance. 
7. When filling out college applications. 8. When donating blood.
9. When obtaining certain prescription drugs.10. When making some debit purchases, especially if I'm out of state.11. When collecting a boarding pass for airline or train travel.
12. When Buying a Fishing License.
13. When buying beer or alcohol. 

I'm sure there are more instances, but the point is, that we citizens of the USA, are required to prove who we are nearly every day! So, why should people in this country illegally, be exempt!!!!! (NO ONE, SHOULD BE EXEMPT) Why shouldn't we guard our borders as closely as every other country in the world does? You Go ARIZONA !!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 07:58 AM~17991146
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DID IT NOW LUIS :uh: LUNA IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD!!! :biggrin:
> *


he cant OG PLAYER pulled his for good haha


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17991506
> *Gato can bust the knee caps and Luna can start swinging his balls in the air like bolos and knock him down. Then every one can jump in and tax that ass! Lmao!!!!
> *


thats fucked up mando I know what you drive puto :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 10:41 AM~17992586
> *LOOK A THIS BULLSHIT!!
> I'm a "Legal American Citizen", and I must show my ID, when:  1.  Pulled over by the police. 2.  Making purchases on my department store credit card.  3.  When I show up for a doctor's appointment.
> 4.  When filling out a credit card or loan application.
> ...


ill let you talk to my tio estupit lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:34 AM~17992543
> *Happy BIRFDAY MIKEY! Gettin old fool!
> *


tata mikey lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:42 AM~17992604
> *thats fucked up mando I know what you drive puto :biggrin:
> *


Lol I got a red biscayne now on bags! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:45 AM~17992625
> *Lol I got a red biscayne now on bags! :biggrin:
> *


nooooooooooo! you wouldnt go that low bags are for **** and groceries. :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:44 AM~17992616
> *ill let you talk to my tio estupit lol
> *


BULLCHIT EMAILS I GET HOMIE!!! 
MI VALLE DICK!!!
YA SABES BRO!!! 
WE WERE HERE FIRST!!!
QUE NO?? :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Since its Mikeys birthday, where are we meeting up to give him birthday chingasos! Don't matter how old you are fool! Gotta whoop that birthday ass! Ciaaoooo! Lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 10:47 AM~17992640
> *BULLCHIT EMAILS I GET HOMIE!!!
> MI VALLE DICK!!!
> YA SABES BRO!!!
> ...


simon :cheesy: I almost took you out of my buddy list


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 09:10 AM~17991861
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


  chillin at work, getting paid to be on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17992643
> *Since its Mikeys birthday, where are we meeting up to give him birthday chingasos! Don't matter how old you are fool! Gotta whoop that birthday ass! Ciaaoooo! Lol
> *


am down with that not when it comes to kick my ass but what time?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:47 AM~17992635
> *nooooooooooo! you wouldnt go that low bags are for **** and groceries. :uh:
> *


Hahaha never! Saving up for the hydros!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 09:48 AM~17992643
> *Since its Mikeys birthday, where are we meeting up to give him birthday chingasos! Don't matter how old you are fool! Gotta whoop that birthday ass! Ciaaoooo! Lol
> *


Fo Sho!! Happy Birthday Bro!!! We will be doing Happy Hour Friday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17992661
> * chillin at work, getting paid to be on layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


must be fukn nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17992664
> *Hahaha never! Saving up for the hydros!!!!
> *


 :0 what switches for them bitches yeiii yaaaa


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17992671
> *must be fukn nice!!!!!!!!
> *


it is ese :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:45 AM~17992625
> *Lol I got a red biscayne now on bags! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
AND LOOK WHO HES GOT WIPING IT DOWN SO HE CAN CRUISE WITH A CLEEAN RIDE!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 8 2010, 10:23 AM~17992455
> *hey justin i have a set of brand new 72spoke cross lace 13x7s for sale with tires never been drove on
> *



Primer,

I dont think I can fit 13x7 because 13" on front will hit the caliper and 7" on back Im told will require me to narrow rear end sonot scrub wheel wells. Im going to try one on the car though as I do not see why a 175-70-14 will rub when my 235-50-18 tires do not. If I can fit it though Ill send you a pm on your wheels. How much are you asking for them?

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17992655
> *simon  :cheesy:  I almost took you out of my buddy list
> *


  :tears: 


:scrutinize:

:loco: 


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17992717
> *Primer,
> 
> I dont think I can fit 13x7 because 13" on front will hit the caliper and 7" on back Im told will require me to narrow rear end sonot scrub wheel wells. Im going to try one on the car though as I do not see why a 175-70-14 will rub when my 235-50-18 tires do not. If I can fit it though Ill send you a pm on your wheels. How much are you asking for them?
> ...


IT DEPENDS ON THE OFFSET JUSTIN!!!
YOU GONNA GET MAESTRO BEN TO WRITE A NOVELA ON THIS MUFUKKA AND HE GONE BE MADE YOU MAKE HIM HAVE TO USE 2 HANDS!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17992717
> *Primer,
> 
> I dont think I can fit 13x7 because 13" on front will hit the caliper and 7" on back Im told will require me to narrow rear end sonot scrub wheel wells. Im going to try one on the car though as I do not see why a 175-70-14 will rub when my 235-50-18 tires do not. If I can fit it though Ill send you a pm on your wheels. How much are you asking for them?
> ...


pm sent my names thomas


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:00 AM~17992762
> *IT DEPENDS ON THE OFFSET JUSTIN!!!
> YOU GONNA GET MAESTRO BEN TO WRITE A NOVELA ON THIS MUFUKKA AND HE GONE BE MADE YOU MAKE HIM HAVE TO USE 2 HANDS!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK OG MIKEY IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED *_


FUCK WERE GONNA BE BZ ALOT!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:03 AM~17992793
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK OG MIKEY IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED
> FUCK WERE GONNA BE BZ ALOT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


alot of ass kickin coming up :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 10:41 AM~17992586
> *LOOK A THIS BULLSHIT!!
> I'm a "Legal American Citizen", and I must show my ID, when:  1.  Pulled over by the police. 2.  Making purchases on my department store credit card.  3.  When I show up for a doctor's appointment.
> 4.  When filling out a credit card or loan application.
> ...


Art,

Our borders are far more secure than most borders of the world. But you know instead of focusing on US/Mexico border I think it should be on US/Canadian border as its very lax and terrorist are known to have crossed it. So why focus on stopping people who 95% just to want work rather than on people wanting to blow shit up? 

Also, Amazing they didnt call themselves Americans as to me its funny as we are US Citizens but America includes Mexico, Cananda, Belize, Peru, Brazil and etc from north, central and south America lol. 

Even funnier is that shit about illegals making country broke by getting on welfare, any idiot who says that hasnt ever filled out or even seen a DES application as major requirement is a SS# for every member of household , Birth Certificate or VISA/Naturalization documents and even non-citizen legal greencard holders who pay taxes are not eligible untill after having worked 40 quarters (10yrs) . Isnt that taxation without equal representation? And the very thing this country was built in order to avoid?

Justin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 11:06 AM~17992817
> *Art,
> 
> Our borders are far more secure than most borders of the world. But you know instead of focusing on US/Mexico border I think it should be on US/Canadian border as its very lax and terrorist are known to have crossed it. So why focus on stopping people who 95% just to want work rather than on people wanting to blow shit up?
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 8 2010, 11:00 AM~17992766
> *pm sent my names thomas
> *


what up T


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 7 2010, 04:55 PM~17985785
> *Damn thats bad ass. I separated 5 weeks ago, no legal separation, nothing like that. She move to parents crib and is denying me ability to see or talk to my kids. I thought to just go take them but if i show up there her dad will start shit , call cops and use my past against me (Im a 2 time felon) to have me arrested, he tried doing that shit b4. They up on some bullshit though keeping my kids lock up in a room, yelling at them, today my daughter called secretly and say they told her I forgot bout her and told her if she calls me they will starve her to death etc. Then wife snatched phone from her and say Ill never see kids again without court order. I put a devil to rest long ago but they on verge of waking it up but I know if I do things my old ways Ill be in a cage , not with kids.  Emailed my dad as hes a Atty but not sure wat he can do as he locked up in fed system on RICO charges.
> *


when me and the ol lady split up i did our legal separation. it was easier to do then i thought it was. go online and get the forms, fill them out, make copies, and then take them to the clerk. they stamp them and file them. they will even waive the filing fees, and the serving fees to have her served. just give them the bs line that you are not working now, and you cant afford it. it worked for me. if you are working they make it easy to go to night court or even saturday court. you have to do parenting classes. do them right away so that you are ahead of the game. they have a listing of the classes you can take. it cost $50.00 when i went. that is the only thing they didnt waive. i had custody of my 2 little ones. 1 and 8. the story has a good ending at least. she got her shit straight (drugs) and we have gotten back together. the one thing i can tell you is to have a plan. trust me on that one. good luck. as far as your pops being a lawyer in fed custody...he can still give you advice, and at least he is eating better then being at lbj.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 11:06 AM~17992813
> *alot of ass kickin coming up  :biggrin:
> *


Gato will be there!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 11:10 AM~17992838
> *
> *


Sorry for that rant. It pisses me off actually as I'm a white US citizen and my soon to be ex was a US greencard holder for long before I ever met her. Anyway we moved to America and she was pregnant with our third child. The war had left me flat broke as guns, evacuating a country etc aren't cheap during war time. Anyway we went to DES to apply for access so child could be born and since she was a green card holder we where denied. Ended up going to a place called clinica adelante where they do not ask questions and offer child birth and pre-natal care for illegals and it wasn't free, fee was 750 bucks I think. Anyway, If a legal green card holder you do not qualify for anything and neither do illegals. Its just a nonsense that anti-immigration people started to misinform the public.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Jul 7 2010, 08:55 PM~17988233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 8 2010, 11:00 AM~17992766
> *pm sent my names thomas
> *


Got PM and will let you know if the guy from here ends up buying the wheels today. If he sees them I think he will buy them as less than 200 miles on them and Im seklling them at around 1,500 under what they cost new. Il also try to borrow a wheel off of a car at the shop and try it out as theres allot of cars there with 13" wires.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Bday mike


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 8 2010, 11:13 AM~17992851
> *when me and the ol lady split up i did our legal separation. it was easier to do then i thought it was. go online and get the forms, fill them out, make copies, and then take them to the clerk. they stamp them and file them. they will even waive the filing fees, and the serving fees to have her served. just give them the bs line that you are not working now, and you cant afford it. it worked for me. if you are working they make it easy to go to night court or even saturday court. you have to do parenting classes. do them right away so that you are ahead of the game. they have a listing of the classes you can take. it cost $50.00 when i went. that is the only thing they didnt waive. i had custody of my 2 little ones. 1 and 8.  the story has a good ending at least. she got her shit straight (drugs) and we have gotten back together. the one thing i can tell you is to have a plan. trust me on that one. good luck. as far as your pops being a lawyer in fed custody...he can still give you advice, and at least he is eating better then being at lbj.
> *


Thanks for the advise. I will file the legal separation. I was told that if person files divorce and other person isnt working the filing person (rather working or not) must shoulder the legal expenses and court cost for the non working person. To be honest I didnt want to bother my father as he has enough problems but last night I talked to him about it through corrlinks and hes been giving me allot of advise on what to do. Like to record conversations, avoid any contact except through the court or a mediator, not to give cash , approach every conversation like its recorded, do not go to their house, etc.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 11:11 AM~17992841
> *what up T
> *


whats good curtis?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 11:34 AM~17993050
> *Got PM and will let you know if the guy from here ends up buying the wheels today. If he sees them I think he will buy them as less than 200 miles on them and Im seklling them at around 1,500 under what they cost new. Il also try to borrow a wheel off of a car at the shop and try it out as theres allot of cars there with 13" wires.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:50 AM~17992670
> *Fo Sho!! Happy Birthday Bro!!! We will be doing Happy Hour Friday!!! :biggrin:
> *



You guys better watch out.....he didnt say "NO ****".........


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 8 2010, 12:06 PM~17993293
> *whats good curtis?
> *


not much homie just chillin  you got ride of the 68 rag?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 11:31 AM~17993013
> *Sorry for that rant. It pisses me off actually as I'm a white US citizen and my soon to be ex was a US greencard holder for long before I ever met her. Anyway we moved to America and she was pregnant with our third child. The war had left me flat broke as guns, evacuating a country etc aren't cheap during war time. Anyway we went to DES to apply for access so child could be born and since she was a green card holder we where denied. Ended up going to a place called clinica adelante where they do not ask questions and offer child birth and pre-natal care for illegals and it wasn't free, fee was 750 bucks I think. Anyway, If a legal green card holder you do not qualify for anything and neither do illegals. Its just a nonsense that anti-immigration people started to misinform the public.
> *


its all good homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 12:46 AM~17990058
> *:0  what an ass hole I like the real hector better no ****
> *


aaaaaahhhhh! No ****!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:19 AM~17992898
> *Gato will be there!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 8 2010, 12:46 PM~17993634
> *aaaaaahhhhh! No ****!
> *


maybe he didnt put in on purpose?????? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 8 2010, 01:03 PM~17993767
> *maybe he didnt put in on purpose?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 10:54 AM~17992709
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> AND LOOK WHO HES GOT WIPING IT DOWN SO HE CAN CRUISE WITH A CLEEAN RIDE!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


A home depot guy lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 8 2010, 07:15 AM~17990920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you doing girl? Would you like to do me favor since you are closer? Can you kick Gato for me? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 8 2010, 01:03 PM~17993767
> *maybe he didnt put in on purpose?????? :biggrin:
> *


  stop it tomas aka pollo campero


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

How are you doing girl? Would you like to do me favor since you are closer? Can you kick Gato for me? :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
OG hit me up ill help you and mikey's wife down too, just get her another king cobra


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 8 2010, 02:45 PM~17994731
> *:twak: I'm still mad at you!! I'm gonna send you my long phone bill for all the calls I got!! LOL
> How are you doing girl? Would you like to do me favor since you are closer? Can you kick Gato for me?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 IF OG PLAYER IS TOO BUSY  I WILL DO IT FOR HER!!!! :biggrin: I HATE THAT CAT!!!!! 


















J/K GATO :biggrin: YOU KNOWS THAT YOU IS MY AMIGITO!!!(NO ****..JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17992717
> *Primer,
> 
> I dont think I can fit 13x7 because 13" on front will hit the caliper and 7" on back Im told will require me to narrow rear end sonot scrub wheel wells. Im going to try one on the car though as I do not see why a 175-70-14 will rub when my 235-50-18 tires do not. If I can fit it though Ill send you a pm on your wheels. How much are you asking for them?
> ...


it's because of the back spacing that the 18's don't rub.....research Danielson


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17992661
> * chillin at work, getting paid to be on layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 03:34 PM~17995198
> *:0 :0 :0 IF OG PLAYER IS TOO BUSY  I WILL DO IT FOR HER!!!! :biggrin: I HATE THAT CAT!!!!!
> J/K GATO :biggrin: YOU KNOWS THAT YOU IS MY AMIGITO!!!(NO ****..JAJAJA!!!)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 09:28 AM~17991994
> *:cheesy: I ALSO GOT YOU THIS HOMIE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULDNT HAVE! :biggrin: 
THANKS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 09:53 AM~17992200
> *Damn now thats a bday present there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Well give him this also.
> ...


BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 10:21 AM~17992438
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE!!!
> <img src=\'http://www.eastlansingbars.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/kegsyadigg1-800x600.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://www.ipass.net/a1idpirat/pty-bday-globe.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17992467
> *"Borracho" for Men :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT WILL SELL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:34 AM~17992543
> *Happy BIRFDAY MIKEY! Gettin old fool!
> *


I KNOW I GOT TO START GOING TO OLD PEOPLE BARS! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 8 2010, 10:39 AM~17992569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HIDE YOUR NANAS! HERE COMES THE DRUNK OLD MAN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:47 AM~17992635
> *nooooooooooo! you wouldnt go that low bags are for **** and groceries. :uh:
> *


AND UGLY BITCHS FOOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 8 2010, 10:48 AM~17992643
> *Since its Mikeys birthday, where are we meeting up to give him birthday chingasos! Don't matter how old you are fool! Gotta whoop that birthday ass! Ciaaoooo! Lol
> *


BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST GIVE ME A BEER AFTERWARDS :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17992661
> * chillin at work, getting paid to be on layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


AHHHH THE GOOD LIFE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17992662
> *am down with that not when it comes to kick my ass but what time?
> *


JULIE WILL CUT YOU FOOL!!!!!!!!! WITH HER EYE LINER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17992670
> *Fo Sho!! Happy Birthday Bro!!! We will be doing Happy Hour Friday!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO DO A HAPPY WEEKEND! FUCK AN HOUR!
THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:03 AM~17992793
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTES HERE IS WHATS NEXT KICK OG MIKEY IN HIS ASS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED
> FUCK WERE GONNA BE BZ ALOT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im not going to wipe my ass for a week!






















come on putos come get some caca! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 8 2010, 11:06 AM~17992817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh!!!!!!hell naw!!!!!!!! ALL I READ WAS


Art,

Our borders are far zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17993043
> *Hi Girl :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!
> *


THANKS OG!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 8 2010, 11:42 AM~17993122
> *Happy Bday mike
> *


THANKS GATO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> How are you doing girl? Would you like to do me favor since you are closer? Can you kick Gato for me? :biggrin: :biggrin:


OG hit me up ill help you and mikey's wife down too, just get her another king cobra
[/quote]

211 FOOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 8 2010, 04:22 PM~17995529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RUN GATO RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 11:31 AM~17993013
> *Sorry for that rant. It pisses me off actually as I'm a white US citizen and my soon to be ex was a US greencard holder for long before I ever met her. Anyway we moved to America and she was pregnant with our third child. The war had left me flat broke as guns, evacuating a country etc aren't cheap during war time. Anyway we went to DES to apply for access so child could be born and since she was a green card holder we where denied. Ended up going to a place called clinica adelante where they do not ask questions and offer child birth and pre-natal care for illegals and it wasn't free, fee was 750 bucks I think. Anyway, If a legal green card holder you do not qualify for anything and neither do illegals. Its just a nonsense that anti-immigration people started to misinform the public.
> *











MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:53 PM~17995772
> *RUN GATO RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 8 2010, 05:12 PM~17995885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats it you off my buddy list ill get you more hot wings and dont cry this time. oh and FTP


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:45 PM~17995720
> *im not going to wipe my ass for a week!
> come on putos come get some caca! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:37 PM~17995646
> *HIDE YOUR NANAS! HERE COMES THE DRUNK OLD MAN!
> *


take main home made tortillas everyday, just make sure she takes her pills like tata luna :rofl: :yessad: :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:38 PM~17995660
> *AND UGLY BITCHS FOOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :no:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup ben stop being a stranger puto fukn gato talking chit wey


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:41 PM~17995681
> *JULIE WILL CUT YOU FOOL!!!!!!!!! WITH HER EYE LINER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


she still uses the sharpie ha :0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 8 2010, 05:33 PM~17996037
> *thats it you off my buddy list ill get you more hot wings and dont cry this time. oh and FTP
> *


lmao!!!!!hahaha do you think we look alike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 8 2010, 06:00 PM~17996276
> *lmao!!!!!hahaha do you think we look alike :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Jul 8 2010, 05:12 PM~17995885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you a ben groupie fool? :wow:
[/quote]
NAH HE MY HOMIE FOOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> Are you a ben groupie fool? :wow:


NAH HE MY HOMIE FOOL
[/quote]
lair!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

100 trophy's to give out :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 06:27 PM~17996504
> *mine tooooo!
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


ALRIGHT MIKE NEXTS BEER ON ME!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MY DAY OF TRYING TO BUY WHEELS AND TIRES FROM M&SONS ON GLENDALE AVE: PLEASE READ AND ADVISE

Hello,

Today a guy from this site bought my 18" Cragars and me and Chawps went to buy wires. We tried 13" rim and and no way it could fit. We then called 2 rim sellers on here and 1 did not answer phone and 602 Monte was having eye surgery so couldn't do business today. We needed rims on car so can move it around as its about to be sprayed so wanted to get them today.

Anyway we got the idea to go to a place in Glendale Ave called M&SONS and try them out. They didn't have 72 spokes but did have all chrome 100 spokes. We asked what size and they said 14x7 reverse. We asked for 5 wheels, 5 tires and lugs. The gave us price of 950 and I bargained for 900 with no tax or reciept. After paying them I learned my fifth rim was going to come with no adapter or knockoff. Kinda sucks I thought as seems every rim should come with all its intended parts (plus ill need those parts once I build my trunk). Anyway, I said fuck it as Chawps had spare adapter and knockoofs are readily available. I do not see the discount in knocking 50 bucks off price but taking 80 worth of parts as every wire wheel should include a knockoff and adapter as they come with the wheels. 

Before leaving we asked if wheel could be returned if it did not fit and where told YES IT CAN. So we go try wheel on car and 14x7 hit body on rear so we go back to shop. They gave us a standard offset but shits so fucking ugly Id be ashamed to roll it. So we returned and a big guy told us no refunds on wire wheels once mounted. Damn they should have said that upfront and Id have not bought them. Anyway, We talked a long time and they told me to shorten my axel etc , I do not want to pay to shorten axel I want wheels that fit my car without ghetto rigging the drive train. Then I told them give me 14x6 reverse to try as that gives a extra inch. After talking a while guy said come by shop tommorow and they will go with me to Chawp shop as they want to see evidence the wheels do not fit. Yhey said if they see they do not fit they will refund me minus 60 bucks mounting fee. 

Ill give a update on this situation tommorow. Also if they do give me a refund minus 60 dollars does someone here want to do bussiness and sell me wheels that fit. To be specific I want 5 14x6 wire wheels, 5 mounted 175-70-14 tires, 5 adapters, 2 1/4 inch spacers , 5 2 bar knocksoffs and one hammer. 

I must say after my dealings today I do not have high hopes for tommorow. Has anyone dealt with these guys before and do you think they will make good on their word or more double talking? I wasted a entire day trying to buy wheels and got nothing I can use.

Will update tommorow but if anyone can give me advise or wants to sell me decent wheels that work, assuming the m&sons refunds me, please let me know.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 8 2010, 07:47 PM~17997417
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17997449
> *MY DAY OF TRYING TO BUY WHEELS AND TIRES: PLEASE READ AND ADVISE
> 
> Hello,
> ...


what brand of wheels are they ?? I have read chinas are a little bit different in offset compared to dayton or Zenith . That might be a problem there ...




****** You do not have to respond with a book either ***


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17997553
> *what brand of wheels are they ?? I have read chinas are a little bit different in offset compared to dayton or Zenith . That might be a problem there ...
> *


Allegedly they are from OG Wire but no clue really as the shop just crossbreeds chips at whim and guy told me player, og wire etc are all from same factor but re-branded. Id say they are china's though. 

To any extent I hope they make good on their word as the behavior today was unprofessional and reminds me why I deal with Summit and big companies. I truly wish Id not gone there. If they make good on promise tommorow I will not hold hard feelings but its not right to tell me I can get refund and then tell me no refunds and offer to shorten my rear axel. Im ok with 60 dollar deduction for mounting but do think all 5 wheels should include knockoffs and adapters.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17997553
> ******* You do not have to respond with a book either ***
> *


Sorry bout that :biggrin: They are Chinas, we bought them as needed wheels today and had a idea to lace them out to match the roof :wow:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 08:06 PM~17997611
> *Allegedly they are from OG Wire but no clue really as the shop just crossbreeds chips at whim and guy told me player, og wire etc are all from same factor but re-branded. Id say they are china's though.
> 
> To any extent I hope they make good on their word as the behavior today was unprofessional and reminds me why I deal with Summit and big companies. I truly wish Id not gone there. If they make good on promise tommorow I will not hold hard feelings but its not right to tell me I can get refund and then tell me no refunds and offer to shorten my rear axel. Im ok with 60 dollar deduction for mounting but do think all 5 wheels should include knockoffs and adapters.
> *


Hopefully he does take them back , gonna be real tuff to find someone to give you 900 for 14" spokes i would say . Took me a month to get rid of my china 14s with new tires on them and i was only asking 350


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2010, 08:20 PM~17997754
> *Hopefully he does take them back , gonna be real tuff to find someone to give you 900 for 14" spokes i would say . Took me a month to get rid of my china 14s with new tires on them and i was only asking 350
> *


Yeah I know. 900 is used Daytons not 100 spoke chinas. Not sure what I can do if he dont take them back other than put them on blast every chance I get.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2010, 08:20 PM~17997754
> *Hopefully he does take them back , gonna be real tuff to find someone to give you 900 for 14" spokes i would say . Took me a month to get rid of my china 14s with new tires on them and i was only asking 350
> *



Is amazing though as this M&SONS looks like a respectable place, nice signage, good decor, allot of wheel on hand, good brands and clean showroom. Even has stereo equipment and etc. So would have expected more proffesional behavior. I guess will see what happens tommorow. I do not have high hopes though.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl: 






 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:












:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 8 2010, 07:01 PM~17996823
> *ALRIGHT MIKE NEXTS BEER ON ME!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


kool! :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

whats going on this sunday?


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

WE ARE LOS ANGELES BOUND THIS WEEKEND!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17997449
> *MY DAY OF TRYING TO BUY WHEELS AND TIRES FROM M&SONS ON GLENDALE AVE: PLEASE READ AND ADVISE
> 
> Hello,
> ...


I will be hitting you up first thing in the morning homie.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 10:10 PM~17998386
> *WE ARE LOS ANGELES BOUND THIS WEEKEND!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17998386
> *WE ARE LOS ANGELES BOUND THIS WEEKEND!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:45 PM~17995720
> *im not going to wipe my ass for a week!
> come on putos come get some caca! :biggrin:
> *


you a fool homie! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:48 PM~17995735
> *ohhh!!!!!!hell naw!!!!!!!! ALL I READ WAS
> Art,
> 
> ...


no shit....there's OFF TOPIC some this kind of shit


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 8 2010, 09:37 PM~17998681
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANKS LADY C AND KNIGHTSTALKER...ANY OF YOU GUYS GOING UP THERE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17997449
> *MY DAY OF TRYING TO BUY WHEELS AND TIRES FROM M&SONS ON GLENDALE AVE: PLEASE READ AND ADVISE
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17997449
> *MY DAY OF TRYING TO BUY WHEELS AND TIRES FROM M&SONS ON GLENDALE AVE: PLEASE READ AND ADVISE
> 
> Hello,
> ...



THATS JUST BAD BUSINESS....CONTACT AZ CONNECTION HE WILL HOOK YOU UP GOOD....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17998735
> *THANKS LADY C AND KNIGHTSTALKER...ANY OF YOU GUYS GOING UP THERE?
> *



Not this year we wanna take my dad too but his health still isn't there so next year we are hoping he will be well enough to make the drive...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17997553
> *what brand of wheels are they ?? I have read chinas are a little bit different in offset compared to dayton or Zenith . That might be a problem there ...
> ****** You do not have to respond with a book either ***
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I just heard Streetlife Krew doing a shop call @ Franks Hydraulics....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17998933
> *I just heard Streetlife Krew doing a shop call @ Franks Hydraulics....
> *



:0 :thumbsup: 

Post pics!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17998791
> *Not this year we wanna take my dad too but his health still isn't there so next year we are hoping he will be well enough to make the drive...
> *


Maybe he'll feel good enough to take the Lincoln :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17998938
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> Post video!!!
> *


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jul 8 2010, 09:11 PM~17998402
> *I will be hitting you up first thing in the morning homie.
> *


602,

Call Chawps about 10:30 as we should know something by then. I hope M&Sons makes good on thier word. 

Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 8 2010, 04:48 PM~17995735
> *ohhh!!!!!!hell naw!!!!!!!! ALL I READ WAS
> Art,
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Happy bday man.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 09:47 PM~17998785
> *THATS JUST BAD BUSINESS....CONTACT AZ CONNECTION HE WILL HOOK YOU UP GOOD....
> *


Bonneville,

Thats the plan . :biggrin: 

Justin


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS HERE IS WHATS NEXT 

JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.

JULY 10TH KICK LUISES ASS AND LET IDENTITY CAR CLUB RUN A TRAIN. SPECIAL INVITE TO IDENTITY AND ALL CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.

JULY 9TH HELP JUSTIN-AZ FIND SOME WHEELS THAT FIT ALL CLUB, SOLO RIDERS AND SHOPS WELCOME. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 09:47 PM~17998785
> *THATS JUST BAD BUSINESS....CONTACT AZ CONNECTION HE WILL HOOK YOU UP GOOD....
> *


Yeah its very bad business but I hope they make it right as have no need for 5 rims I cant use.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17998933
> *I just heard Streetlife Krew doing a shop call @ Franks Hydraulics....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: .....FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 10:54 PM~17999518
> *602,
> 
> Call Chawps about 10:30 as we should know something by then. I hope M&Sons makes good on thier word.
> ...


TAKE IT TO JUDGE BROWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 8 2010, 11:20 PM~17999677
> *TAKE IT TO JUDGE BROWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Would be interesting :biggrin: Anyway just warning ppl of the business practices so they can avoid same bs.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN WERE IS EVERY ONE AT


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Team blow me takes another win tonight


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:uh: DAMMMMIT MAN!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: THAT WAS A SHIT LOAD OF READING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 PM~17999743
> *DAMN WERE IS EVERY ONE AT
> *


:biggrin: PROBABLY GOT BORED OF READING SO MUCH AND WENT TO SLEEP!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17999837
> *Team blow me takes another win tonight
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NICE VIDEO!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 8 2010, 11:55 PM~17999873
> *:uh: DAMMMMIT MAN!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: THAT WAS A SHIT LOAD OF READING!!! :biggrin:
> *


Was another installment of the conservative cracker novela :biggrin: Anyway I just wanted to put that info out there to inform others. I hope they be true to their word tomorrow but so far my dealings with them are not good due to their professionalism. Either way Ill give a update so people know.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17999837
> *Team blow me takes another win tonight
> 
> 
> ...


HOUSE CALL DIDNT TURN OUT TOO GOOD BY THE LOOKS OF THE VIDEO! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

JUSTIN,

BEFORE YOU WRITE A WHOLE LETTER APOLOGIZING FOR THE LONG LETTERS YOU HAVE POSTED TODAY.  I AM JUST MESSING WITH YOU!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) 

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 9 2010, 12:03 AM~17999903
> *JUSTIN,
> 
> BEFORE YOU WRITE A WHOLE LETTER APOLOGIZING FOR THE LONG LETTERS YOU HAVE POSTED TODAY.  I AM JUST MESSING WITH YOU!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> ...


LOL You think it allot of reading, it also lot of typing :biggrin: I still cant get over that business today. Why they want to go watch us try rims on car? Makes no sense but if they want to waste their tomorrow its ok with me. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17999837
> *Team blow me takes another win tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Is nice video and both are bad ass. Is the yellow one really that much higher or just closer to the camera? Could person just get a long car, make back lock up high, and add weight to make enough momentum to hit back bumper hard. Question is where to add the weight ? Seems that may change from car to car. Also, What ever happened to the car that could sit up on back bumper?


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 PM~17999743
> *DAMN WERE IS EVERY ONE AT
> *


thats it am going to hide your car from you aka the easter egg :biggrin: you an asshole lil hector OG player going to pull you homitee card :0


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 12:02 AM~17999900
> *HOUSE CALL DIDNT TURN OUT TOO GOOD BY THE LOOKS OF THE VIDEO! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17999557
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS  HERE IS WHATS NEXT
> 
> JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
> ...


Thats some funny Shit right there!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS  HERE IS WHATS NEXT
> 
> JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
> ...


 :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lets not forget the Homie!!!!!!!</span> :happysad:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17998386
> *WE ARE LOS ANGELES BOUND THIS WEEKEND!!
> 
> 
> ...


Drive Safe!!!!
Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17997449
> *MY DAY OF TRYING TO BUY WHEELS AND TIRES FROM M&SONS ON GLENDALE AVE: PLEASE READ AND ADVISE
> 
> Hello,
> ...


i have delt with Alex a few time never had a problem


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 9 2010, 06:39 AM~18001093
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mando!  

OK Where we doing Happy Hour Today???? :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 9 2010, 07:45 AM~18001130
> *i have delt with Alex a few time never had a problem
> *



Which one is Alex? The old guy was was named Marishio (Hes actually nice) and I do not know other guys name (hes a big guy). All I can think is maybe they believe we are trying to run some kind of hustle on them. But when a person tells me upfront I need certain wheel size and can return them if they do not fit I expect them to make good on their word. To any extent in 1.5 hours they want to watch us try wheel on car at the Chawp shop and hopefully once they see it will not fit they do as they said and refund us.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 07:45 AM~18001132
> *Sup Mando!
> 
> OK Where we doing Happy Hour Today???? :dunno:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:39 AM~18000027
> *thats it am going to hide your car from you aka the easter egg  :biggrin: you an asshole lil hector OG player going to pull you homitee card  :0
> *


That's it iam changing my name LOL!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

anyone interested in buying an 80 caddy , its all stock now but im doing a mekeover , same color , leafing and patterns for 3 stacks or if u wana paint it whatever color i can do for 35 , painted wheels , new paint job , leafing and stripping an some patterns with a nice buff at the end  

hit me up if interested the car its already clean , its blue with dark blue interior , 

danny chawps 602 754 7205


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:39 AM~18000027
> *thats it am going to hide your car from you aka the easter egg  :biggrin: you an asshole lil hector OG player going to pull you homitee card  :0
> *


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 8 2010, 09:47 PM~17998785
> *THATS JUST BAD BUSINESS....CONTACT AZ CONNECTION HE WILL HOOK YOU UP GOOD....
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 9 2010, 07:45 AM~18001130
> *i have delt with Alex a few time never had a problem
> *


he is not there anymore


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL Amazing. The people from M&SONS know I posted the rim buying experience on LIL (which is fine as I was hoping theyd read it) and from what I was told a few minutes ago are now iffy about refunding me since I made the postings on LIL. LOL If they are iffy about refunding me due to posting the experience it simply means there was never a intention to refund me at all, guess that guy thinks Im born yesterday . :biggrin: I have done nothing wrong , as have told the truth in every detail about the transaction. 

Anyway, It up to them as they can either make the deal right or not but final outcome will be posted on LIL (and elsewhere) in clear view for all to read. Its my opinion that best way to handle this is publically so that everyone can see situation as being in the light generally brings about fair play.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS  HERE IS WHATS NEXT
> 
> JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
> ...


you crazy carnalito!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


these shud all be mandatory!!!!
if you dont make it homie cards pulled by the stacks!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 08:40 AM~18001829
> *LOL Amazing. The people from M&SONS know I posted the rim buying experience on LIL and from what I was told a few minutes ago are now iffy about refunding me since I made the postings on LIL. I have done nothing wrong , as have told the truth in every detail about the transaction.
> 
> Anyway, It up to them as they can either make the deal right or not but final outcome will be posted on LIL (and elsewhere) in clear view for all to read. Its my opinion that best way to handle this is publically so that everyone can see situation as being in the light generally brings about fair play.
> *



LOL! ooops, don't mean to poke fun but this is fucking hilarious!!! I think "the other guys" avoided your ass on purpose!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good luck getting what you want.  

Lesson of the day: *Don't expect the "Discount Tire Co." treatment from a llanteria......*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2010, 09:49 AM~18001907
> *Lesson of the day: Don't expect the "Discount Tire Co." treatment from a llanteria......
> *


Art Buck,

Big or small businesses should conduct operations using the same degree of professionalism. In fact most mom and pop stores generally understand that they should offer far superior customer service to big chains as that's the only card they have to play as many persons will gladly pay more for customer service and bring repeat patronage to places that provide it. 

Justin


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS  HERE IS WHATS NEXT
> 
> JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
> ...



TRAIN! Nah homie we will lightrail his ass! 








No ****!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 08:57 AM~18001980
> *Art Buck,
> 
> Big or small businesses should conduct operations using the same degree of professionalism. In fact most mom and pop stores generally understand that they should offer far superior customer service to big chains as that's the only card they have to play as many persons will gladly pay more for customer service and bring repeat patronage to places that provide it.
> ...


Justin, 

You are not dealing with a convenience store in a small town. Alot of these places could give a fuck about your repeat patronage. They got your cash already. But like I said good luck. 

I would think M & Sons should do right by you, I do not think they like this negative experience being put out there to all of us lowriders that have supported them with their car shows etc. :dunno: 

Art Buck


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2010, 09:49 AM~18001907
> *LOL!  ooops, don't mean to poke fun but this is fucking hilarious!!!  I think "the other guys" avoided your ass on purpose!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Good luck getting what you want.
> ...


art buck my brother always puttin it down like a fortune cookie!!!
short and sweet!!
no novelas!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 09:57 AM~18001981
> *TRAIN! Nah homie we will lightrail his ass!
> No ****!!!!! Hahahaha
> *


dam mando!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 09:05 AM~18002048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: 'sappening LOK?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2010, 10:06 AM~18002056
> *:wow:  :biggrin: 'sappening LOK?!
> *


here at work bro!!!
tryin to have my coffe and pastry so i can bust my ass!! no ****!

did you look at the fortune cookie real close?? :wow: 

and sup wit you homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 09:08 AM~18002077
> *here at work bro!!!
> tryin to have my coffe and pastry so i can bust my ass!! no ****!
> 
> ...


Hilarious!!!!!!! :biggrin: no I did not!!!!!!!! that's a good one!

I'm just kickcing it at home today enjoying my last days of my vacation.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2010, 10:04 AM~18002044
> *Justin,
> 
> You are not dealing with a convenience store in a small town.  Alot of these places could give a fuck about your repeat patronage.  They got your cash already.  But like I said good luck.
> ...



Art Buck,

Thats logical, I guess in a big city a place could hustle people on a daily basis and not run out of customers soon. Thankfully with the internet which offers 1000's of car releated sites and sites like YELP word can reach allot of ppl using just keystrokes. 

Im not saying they are conmen as they may make good on thier word, in fact I hope they do, as would like to say story had a good ending and promote their business by saying they made things right. 

Now I know what a landeria is will say outright the small shops , Ive dealt with so far, give far superior service to the big shops as Ive had stuff break a few days after fixing it and small shop like A&A in El Mirage stood by their work. Fernando at A&A is good people and I would recomend his small shop to anyone. 

Justin


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jul 9 2010, 09:11 AM~18001650
> *he is not there anymore
> *


Good!! ALEX is cool but M&SONS sucks had a bad experience with them and so did a couple of our club members I ain't never going back there to get work done


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2010, 09:10 AM~18002108
> *Hilarious!!!!!!! :biggrin: no I did not!!!!!!!!  that's a good one!
> 
> I'm just kickcing it at home today enjoying my last days of my vacation.
> *



Happy Hour Puto??????? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 10:17 AM~18002177
> *Good!! ALEX is cool but M&SONS sucks had a bad experience with them and so did a couple of our club members I ain't never going back there to get work done
> *


 :wow: 
that sux,,,now i dont feel so bad for missing there show and shines!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 10:17 AM~18002177
> *Good!! ALEX is cool but M&SONS sucks had a bad experience with them and so did a couple of our club members I ain't never going back there to get work done
> *


Lincoln,

Thanks for telling us that. Several others have contacted me via PM saying they had homies burned also by M&SONS. In my case it will be posted outright so ball in thier court to make it right or not. Either way Ill get rims, may lose 600 bucks, but they can lose 10's of thousands depending on thier actions. 

Justin


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 10:20 AM~18002213
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow:
> that sux,,,now i dont feel so bad for missing there show and shines!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


The car shows were cool but there customer service sucked and they fucked my rims up just putting new tires on


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 10:18 AM~18002187
> *Happy Hour Puto??????? :uh:  :dunno:
> *


mr lunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
whats up my brother!!!!!!!
man if i wasnt in  tempe i would head out there to enjoy a cold one,,,,,sux! :happysad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 09:30 AM~18002306
> *mr lunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> whats up my brother!!!!!!!
> man if  i wasnt in   tempe i would head out there to enjoy a cold one,,,,,sux! :happysad:
> *


Sup Mr Loks!!!!! Its all good, Hey we got the Aug 14 event at Kileys!!! :biggrin: We can have a few cold ones there Bro!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 10:26 AM~18002273
> *The car showes were cool but there customer service sucked and they fucked my rims up just putting new tires on
> *



1983 Lincoln,

Thats one thing that made me think its a good shop and only reason I spent money with them. In fact I paid them roughly 300 more than could have paid elsewhere. I meen M&Sons on Glendale Avenue looks like clean place, had tight rides in parking lot, nice showroom etc 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 10:32 AM~18002324
> *1983 Lincoln,
> 
> Thats one thing that made me think its a good shop and only reason I spent money with them. In fact I paid them roughly 300 more than could have paid elsewhere. I meen M&Sons on Glendale Avenue looks like clean place, had tight rides in parking lot, nice showroom etc
> ...


of course nice rides showroom......there burning people like you they can afford it!!!
i wont promote them!!!

and my ass gets around like a 2 dolla hoe!! no homos!!
i promote people every chance i get!!!!
IF THEY DO GOOD BIZNESS!!!!!
MY WORD IS BOND AND I CANT PROMOTE NO JANKE SHIT!!!
THATS DA WAY LOVE GOES!!!!
:biggrin: 
I MEAN ITS NOT LIKE I AM THE SHIT BUT HEY WORD OF MOUTH IS THE BEST BIZNESS,, THATS HOW WE RUN OUR BIZNESS, MOSTLY THRU COSTUMER REFERALS!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 10:38 AM~18002366
> *of course nice rides showroom......there burning people like you they can afford it!!!
> i wont promote them!!!
> 
> ...



Art,

LOL Thats what my mom said also when I told her showroom was nice etc. :biggrin: Anyway way I see it Ill get rims as another purchase is already in process. Sure I may lose 600 bucks but thats change compared to what bad business practices can cause you to lose, especially if person knows how to use SEO work to put you on top of google.

To me word is very important and people shouldnt need written contracts etc as a mans word should be contract enough. To be honest at this point even if they refund me I will not buy from M&SONS ever again as did not like way yesterday went down. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 10:31 AM~18002318
> *Sup Mr Loks!!!!! Its all good, Hey we got the Aug 14 event at Kileys!!! :biggrin: We can have a few cold ones there Bro!!
> *


AL
YOU KNOW IM THER BRO WOULDNT MISS IT!!! 
AND ALL THE FRIES YOU CAN GIVE ME!!!
AND IS THAT A PUB?? CAUSE IF IT IS........HOW BOUT SOME CORNED BEEF AND CABBAGE !!!








OR SOME BANGERS AND MASH!!!








:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 10:44 AM~18002408
> *Art,
> 
> LOL Thats what my mom said also when I told her showroom was nice etc.  :biggrin:  Anyway way I see it Ill get rims as another purchase is already in process. Sure I may lose 600 bucks but thats change compared to what bad business practices can cause you to lose, especially if person knows how to use SEO work to put you on top of google.
> ...


YA :werd:
MY WORD IS MY NUTZ!!!
AND THAT SEO WORK! :thumbsup: I GOT YOU THERE GOT THE SAME HOOKUP!!!
MY BOY IS A WEBMASTER,,,,SO YOU KNOW THE DRILL!
IT DONT TAKE BUT KEYSTROKES!!!
AND WE ALL KNOW HERE ON LIL THAT YOU LIKE STROKIN EM!!! NO ****!!
THE KEYS DAMMIT!!
WELL GOOD LUCK BRO!!! AND YOU SHOULDA JUST WENT WIT BIG BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 10:47 AM~18002422
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MARINATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 10:44 AM~18002410
> *AL
> YOU KNOW IM THER BRO WOULDNT MISS IT!!!
> AND ALL THE FRIES YOU CAN GIVE ME!!!
> ...


Art,

Wheres that Irish pub at? I want to eat black pudding, fried eggs, sausage and bacon. Ill not drnk the stout though, just coca cola for me. 

Not sure if its still there but used to be one called O' Conners near metro center that had map of ireland muraled on the wall. 

Justin


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 09:47 AM~18002429
> *YA :werd:
> MY WORD IS MY NUTZ!!!
> AND THAT SEO WORK! :thumbsup: I GOT YOU THERE GOT THE SAME HOOKUP!!!
> ...


HELL NOOO!!!! NEVER NO WAY!!! He is worse man!!!! 
















j/k Benny!!! U aight!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 10:53 AM~18002457
> *Art,
> 
> Wheres that Irish pub at? I want to eat black pudding, fried eggs, sausage and bacon.  Ill not drnk the stout though, just coca cola for me.
> ...


MAN YOU CAN EAT THAT BLACK PUDDIN SHIT!!! HELL NO!!!
AND YA THERES SOM GOOD PLACES TO GET SOME IRISH GRUB!!
THATS IN MESA,,, BUT OUT INSCOTTSDALE AND PV I ATE AT SOME GOOD ASS PUBS!!! AND ILL BUY UR COCAS U CAN BUY MY STOUTS!!!
BETTER YET BLACK AND TANS!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 10:53 AM~18002459
> *HELL NOOO!!!! NEVER NO WAY!!! He is worse man!!!!
> j/k Benny!!! U aight!!!
> *


He didnt answer his phone. We talked to 602 Monte also and he was going into eye surgery. 602 already has the tires and is checking on a set of wheels now. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS  HERE IS WHATS NEXT
> 
> JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 10:57 AM~18002480
> *He didnt answer his phone. We talked to 602 Monte also and he was going into eye surgery. 602 already has the tires and is checking on a set of wheels now.  :biggrin:
> *


SHE SHUDDA SAID YOU WERE GONNA TAKE HIM TO GET CHICKEN THEN HE WOULDA ANSWERED!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 10:56 AM~18002476
> *MAN YOU CAN EAT THAT BLACK PUDDIN SHIT!!! HELL NO!!!
> AND YA THERES SOM GOOD PLACES TO GET SOME IRISH GRUB!!
> THATS IN MESA,,, BUT OUT INSCOTTSDALE AND PV  I ATE AT SOME GOOD ASS PUBS!!! AND ILL BUY UR COCAS U CAN BUY MY STOUTS!!!
> ...


I like black pudding. Man when my grandma comes to AZ Ill eat irish grub everyday. :biggrin: You been to the one near 7th ave? I know a girl that works in that one. I used to hang out in pubs allot. Im Irish and Choctaw so Irish side loves to drink, Choctaw side cant handle it. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 9 2010, 08:56 AM~18001573
> *anyone interested in buying an 80 caddy , its all stock now but im doing a mekeover , same color , leafing and patterns  for 3 stacks  or if u wana paint it whatever color i can do for 35 , painted wheels , new paint job , leafing and stripping an some patterns with a nice buff at the end
> 
> hit me up if interested the car its already clean , its blue with dark blue interior ,
> ...



You forgot to say NO ****! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Strikeforce Challengers August 13th, Dodge Theatre, Phoenix AZ! Fight card TBA, but Lion's Den will be heavily represented... Tix available at the Den. More info to come!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 9 2010, 10:04 AM~18002044
> *Justin,
> 
> You are not dealing with a convenience store in a small town.  Alot of these places could give a fuck about your repeat patronage.  They got your cash already.  But like I said good luck.
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Art, 

I will post this jus to say your are right.

Termite :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 11:07 AM~18002570
> *Strikeforce Challengers August 13th, Dodge Theatre, Phoenix AZ! Fight card TBA, but Lion's Den will be heavily represented... Tix available at the Den. More info to come!
> *


YOU FORGOT TO SAY HOMIES AND HOMIETTES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an Idea,...or merely just a suggestion.

When Quoting someone, there's no need to write in their name as it's already in the quotes.

Secondly, we know who is doing the posting, no need to put your name underneath it.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 11:08 AM~18002584
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Art,
> ...


MR T!!!
AND I WILL POST THIS AND SAY!! 
:werd:

WHAT UP BRUH!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 11:07 AM~18002570
> *Strikeforce Challengers August 13th, Dodge Theatre, Phoenix AZ! Fight card TBA, but Lion's Den will be heavily represented... Tix available at the Den. More info to come!
> *


PRESS RELEASE Phoenix native and Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) star Joe "Diesel" Riggs will headline a stacked STRIKEFORCE Challengers event from Dodge Theatre in Phoenix, Ariz., when he takes on knockout artist Louis Taylor at a catch weight of 182 pounds in the...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 11:12 AM~18002612
> *MR T!!!
> AND I WILL POST THIS AND SAY!!
> :werd:
> ...



Art Loks, 

you forgot to put your screen name after your done commenting.

Mr.T :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 08:02 AM~18001245
> *Which one is Alex? The old guy was was named Marishio (Hes actually nice) and I do not know other guys name (hes a big guy). All I can think is maybe they believe we are trying to run some kind of hustle on them. But when a person tells me upfront I need certain wheel size and can return them if they do not fit I expect them to make good on their word. To any extent in 1.5 hours they want to watch us try wheel on car at the Chawp shop and hopefully once they see it will not fit they do as they said and refund us.
> *


the heavy set guy


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jul 9 2010, 09:11 AM~18001650
> *he is not there anymore
> *


he was the owner?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 9 2010, 11:17 AM~18002647
> *he was the owner?
> *


nah he was the manager


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 11:11 AM~18002603
> *I have an Idea,...or merely just a suggestion.
> 
> When Quoting someone, there's no need to write in their name as it's already in the quotes.
> ...


AZMOBN06

I THINK U ARE CORRECT. GOOD SUGGESTION.


ART :loco:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 9 2010, 07:04 AM~18000866
> *Drive Safe!!!!
> Good luck!!!!!!
> *



THANK YOU...I WILL POST PICS WHEN I GET BACK.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jul 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18002665
> *nah he was  the manager
> *


hmmm that sucks he always took care of shit


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18002671
> *AZMOBN06
> 
> I THINK U ARE CORRECT. GOOD SUGGESTION.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: 
*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672




CHECK THESE OUT!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 9 2010, 11:23 AM~18002692
> *hmmm that sucks he always took care of shit
> *


yeah he did,he is a good partner of mine,he was always looking out for the customer.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMIETTS  HERE IS WHATS NEXT
> 
> JULY 9TH GIVE MIKE BIRTHDAY PUTASOS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your crazy Smiley :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 10:26 AM~18002273
> *The car shows were cool but there customer service sucked and they fucked my rims up just putting new tires on
> *


Mine too fuck Mauricio FKN pussy He had Alex call me instead had to tell him what to tell me. I heard him in back ground. I told Alex tell that fuck head grow some balls. FUCK M&Sons I won't ever buy shit from there again.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2010, 11:01 PM~17999557
> *Please cross helping me off the list as AZ-CONNECTION took care of it and gave me a good deal on 5 wheels and tires with no deduction of parts or etc. THANKS *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 10:23 AM~18002234
> *Lincoln,
> 
> Thanks for telling us that. Several others have contacted me via PM saying they had homies burned also by M&SONS. In my case it will be posted outright so ball in thier court to make it right or not. Either way Ill get rims, may lose 600 bucks, but they can lose 10's of thousands depending on thier actions.
> ...


CALLATE CALLATE QUE ME DESESPERAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 9 2010, 08:52 AM~18001545
> *That's it iam changing my name LOL!
> *


Ok smiley!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 9 2010, 08:57 AM~18001577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: see smiley jr going too hook you up


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte+Jul 9 2010, 11:27 AM~18002723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
[/quote]


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Brand new batteries 1300CCA series $55 each NEW NO OBO FIRM ON PRICE SO DON'T WASTE MY TIME WITH TRADES OR BS $55 EACH BUY 1 OR 6 OR 14 DOESN'T MATTER. PASS WORD TO YOUR HOMIES WITH OLD BATTERIES 


GORDO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18002967
> *CALLATE CALLATE QUE ME DESESPERAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: Didn't mean to bring you despair :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 12:03 PM~18002982
> *Yes he is he even wanted to take care of me out of his own pocket for the fuck up m&sons did
> *


damn then he is a good guy then too bad he aint there anymore then


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 12:04 PM~18002993
> *:uh: Didn't mean to bring you despair  :biggrin:
> *


just make it short like mando said too much reading


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:04 PM~18002997
> *damn then he is a good guy then too bad he aint there anymore then
> *


Yeah, This Alex sounds like good guy even offering to go in his own pocket to do what his boss should have done. Sounds like M&Sons in Glendale AZ doesnt have a very good track record to say the least. Will see if they refund me or not :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:05 PM~18003005
> *just make it short like mando said too much reading
> *


Will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 12:07 PM~18003014
> *Will do.  :thumbsup:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: and az side and the whole layitlow you dont have to thank me he finally got it :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

thomas w sup eeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:11 PM~18003034
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup: and az side and the whole layitlow you dont have to thank me he finally got it :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


yup!!!

got the posting without adding his sig too :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jul 9 2010, 11:49 AM~18002859
> *Mine too fuck Mauricio FKN pussy He had Alex call me instead had to tell him what to tell me. I heard him in back ground. I told Alex tell that fuck head grow some balls. FUCK  M&Sons I won't ever buy shit from there again.
> *











*thats 2 votes for no m and sons ahh ahh ahh ahh!!!*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 12:18 PM~18003092
> *yup!!!
> 
> got the posting without adding his sig too :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18002972
> *Ok smiley!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BIG SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:20 PM~18003119
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BIG SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 12:18 PM~18003092
> *yup!!!
> 
> got the posting without adding his sig too :biggrin:
> *


Learning :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:11 PM~18003038
> *thomas w sup eeeeeeeeeeeeeese
> *


whats good buddy?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 12:07 PM~18003014
> *Will do.  :thumbsup:
> *


shorter


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:25 PM~18003166
> *shorter
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:25 PM~18003166
> *shorter
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 12:22 PM~18003132
> *Learning  :biggrin:
> *


took you a whole 5 months :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 12:27 PM~18003183
> *took you a whole 5 months :biggrin:
> *


Damn now the conservative cracker novelas done been shortned to a simple thumbs up :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 12:26 PM~18003172
> *:thumbsup:
> *


J/K HOMIE!!!
IM GLAD YOU GOT THE HOOKUP WIT THE AZ CONNECTION DIT JUSTIN AZ JUSTICE!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

SO WHAT OR WHERE IS ALEX NOW?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 12:32 PM~18003209
> *Damn now the conservative cracker novelas done been shortned to a simple thumbs up  :roflmao:
> *


:worship:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:35 PM~18003247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:35 PM~18003247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA CHIVO?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:32 PM~18003212
> *J/K HOMIE!!!
> IM GLAD YOU GOT THE HOOKUP WIT THE AZ CONNECTION DIT JUSTIN AZ JUSTICE!!!
> 
> ...


ok ok we get it :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:37 PM~18003270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nalgame dios :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:39 PM~18003305
> *QUE ONDA CHIVO?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *











HERE JUST DOIN MY THANG HOMIE WATS GOOD WIT YA??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:45 PM~18003362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:42 PM~18003335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING MUCH JUST HEARING JUSTIN AZ :tears: :tears: :tears: WE GOT LOVE 4 JUSTIN AZ ,next time just throw some coca on the glass counter -- ------ like 8ball and start do it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:50 PM~18003413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:50 PM~18003413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT GOES HARD HOMIE!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMando
Art Loks
AZ Mobn
Art Buck
MAndo
Phx ROJO
MArinate
Big Ben
Mr Andres
Primer665

How are you all?

Al


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18003525
> *BigMando
> Art Loks
> AZ Mobn
> ...


im good just going to get me a cold one soon to beat this heat homie!!!and you homie you wish you where back up north : :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE:

M&SONS in Glendale AZ said theyd have my 5th wheel at 9:30 am this morning. Just talked to Chawps and was informed wheel , I paid for, still not at his shop and its 1:08 pm, nor have they called to state why the wheel isnt there. Chawps said I should call them but in my opinion fuck that as they should be contacted us in regards to a purchase they seem to be unable to facilitate. Not wanting to refund after saying you will is shady as hell but not giving person something they paid for makes you a thief. 


True professionalism at its finest folks.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18002972
> *Ok smiley!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18003525
> *BigMando
> Art Loks
> AZ Mobn
> ...



doing good now, I'm out and time to get drunk!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17999837
> *Team blow me takes another win tonight
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ASS HOP LAST NITE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:20 PM~18003119
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BIG SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


WTF! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 9 2010, 12:36 PM~18003835
> *GOOD ASS HOP LAST NITE
> *


Dam, too bad LUNAS64 tank wasnt fully charged!!! :biggrin: I woulda rolled up!!!
You still King of the Calles????


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 9 2010, 01:36 PM~18003835
> *GOOD ASS HOP LAST NITE
> *


Here's some more from the hop behind the shop last night





Team blow me does it again


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GONNA BE A GOOD AS SHOW!!! HOPE ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS COME ON OUT! LIVE BAND INSIDE, DJ OUTSIDE, FOOD AND DRINK SPECIALS, MORE TO COME. UPDATED FLYER IN WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :run: :drama: :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18003525
> *BigMando
> Art Loks
> AZ Mobn
> ...


whats up homie, how you doing???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18003565
> *UPDATE:
> 
> M&SONS in Glendale AZ said theyd have my 5th wheel at 9:30 am this morning. Just talked to Chawps and was informed wheel , I paid for, still not at his shop and its 1:08 pm, nor have they called to state why the wheel isnt there. Chawps said I should call them but in my opinion fuck that as they should be contacted us in regards to a purchase they seem to be unable to facilitate. Not wanting to refund after saying you will is shady as hell but not giving person something they paid for makes you a thief.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 9 2010, 01:36 PM~18003835
> *GOOD ASS HOP LAST NITE
> *


damn!!!!!    
i wish i got a call!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

DID YOU BARELY WAKE UP BEN??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 02:21 PM~18004186
> *Here's some more from the hop behind the shop last night
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homies!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 9 2010, 12:35 PM~18003247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18004335
> *DID YOU BARELY WAKE UP BEN??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OR DID YOU FALL ASLEEP IN YOUR COMPUTER CHAIR READING JUSTIN's NOVELS???LOL IM J/K JUSTIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18004335
> *DID YOU BARELY WAKE UP BEN??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your gonna laugh when i tell you.......


my internet provider shut off my service cause of overpayment. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 02:29 PM~18004283
> *whats up homie, how you doing???
> *


:wave: 'SUP BIG BEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 9 2010, 02:52 PM~18004483
> *:wave: 'SUP BIG BEN!! :biggrin:
> *


chillin bro, how did the wheels work out for you bro???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 02:52 PM~18004481
> *your gonna laugh when i tell you.......
> my internet provider shut off my service cause of overpayment.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 02:54 PM~18004505
> *chillin bro, how did the wheels work out for you bro???
> *


ALL I GOTTA SAY IS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP ROGER, RAUL AND DANIEL! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 9 2010, 02:59 PM~18004544
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!
> *


thanks for the business homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18004567
> *
> *


big mando in the house!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:03 PM~18004590
> *big mando in the house!!!!!
> *


BIGBEN IN THE HOUSE!! Wass Sappenin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 03:07 PM~18004647
> *BIGBEN IN THE HOUSE!! Wass Sappenin
> *


just here chillin homie, i got my car done this last tuesday, now Al cant talk shit about the hole in the top!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON M&SONS in GLENDALE ARIZONA

Damn this funny as these guys have no professionalism. OK, I can hardly make phone calls as I do not talk well by phone unless I very comfortable with the person. Anyway, My mom called M&Sons in Glendale Az. 

They said they didn't give me my 5Th wire wheel because I talked about them on LAY IT LOW. They should realize had they handled shit correctly no one would need to say anything about them. Anyway by not giving me my wheel or promised refund they are only proving what they are. I'm doing nothing but documenting what they say and do in clear view for all to read. That stated if they look bad its due to thier doing not mine as they could just as easily look decent by making good on thier word. But they choose to be sad about situation being told on a website, a situation which shouldnt even exist I should add.

Next they said they didn't go try the wheel on the car to be sure it doesn't fit as they where to busy. So what? Damn these guys got lots of excuses.

Lastly, They said no refund was issued as the owner went out of town last night and only he can issue refunds, allegedly he will not return until Tuesday. Uh didn't he know yesterday if he was going out of town? And if so why did he agree to issue refund today?

Professionalism at its finest guys and it just keeps getting better. LOL.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18004676
> *UPDATE ON M&SONS.
> 
> Damn this  funny as these guys have no professionalism.  OK, I can hardly make phone calls as I do not talk well by phone unless I very comfortable with the person. Anyway, My mom called M&Sons in Glendale Az.
> ...


awwww shit, let me get my reading glasses!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:50 PM~18003413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:12 PM~18004708
> *awwww shit, let me get my reading glasses!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Sorry for the novelas but I am intent on documenting this incident. To be honest they are comical in their professionalism.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 9 2010, 03:17 PM~18004750
> *BAD ASS
> :thumbsup:
> *


x63 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 03:17 PM~18004751
> *LOL Sorry for the novelas but I am intent on documenting this incident. To be honest they are comical in their professionalism.
> *


damn homie that sucks bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT whats up homie??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:19 PM~18004774
> *damn homie that sucks bro!!!
> *


One thing, they are making allot of mistakes and exposing themselves before everyone by their actions. In end I may , or may not lose, a 500-600 dollars but thier actions will cost them 10's of thousands in lost patronage as allot of people search for tire and wheel shops online. Sorry for the novelas but Im also keywording these postings to M&Sons , Glendale Az, Arizona wire wheels and etc. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 02:52 PM~18004481
> *your gonna laugh when i tell you.......
> my internet provider shut off my service cause of FIXED :biggrin:*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:18 PM~18004756
> *x63 :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE HOW ARE THINGS?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:19 PM~18004779
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT  whats up homie??
> *


whats up big ben.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18004670
> *just here chillin homie, i got my car done this last tuesday, now Al cant talk shit about the hole in the top!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



how did the hole get there in the first place???? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

GOOGLE m&sons glendale az .

My novelas about M&Sons in Glendale Arizona are already hitting number 3 on Google search under those keywords and its only been 1 day. Lay It Low has a very high site rating so by next week the google bots will have these postings out ranking thier own M&SONS tire and wheel websites. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

SEEMS LIKE SOMEONE IS GETTING A TASTE OF HIS OWN MEDICINE!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 03:28 PM~18004849
> *how did the hole get there in the first place???? :biggrin:
> *


HE WAS TRYING TO BE A PLAYER BUT GOT CAUGHT!!! :biggrin: 
























J/K HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 9 2010, 03:27 PM~18004845
> *whats up big ben.....
> *



WHAT UP? HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 03:17 PM~18004751
> *LOL Sorry for the novelas but I am intent on documenting this incident. To be honest they are comical in their professionalism.
> *


man justin that fucked up !!!!!!!!!!!!hell no i would never go over there now thats B/S please everybody look or read       what going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 9 2010, 03:23 PM~18004813
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 9 2010, 03:25 PM~18004829
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOW ARE THINGS?
> *


shit real slow!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18003525
> *BigMando
> Art Loks
> AZ Mobn
> ...


roll call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im good mr luna!!! thx and make sure u have a cold one for me!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 9 2010, 03:27 PM~18004845
> *whats up big ben.....
> *


chillin chillin homie, gonna make a carne asada in a lil bit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 03:28 PM~18004849
> *how did the hole get there in the first place???? :biggrin:
> *


lol you act like you dont remember!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 02:52 PM~18004481
> *your gonna laugh when i tell you.......
> my internet provider shut off my service cause of overpayment.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u maniaco 

u paid to make sure they wudnt cut off ur tortas and they cut off ur cox!!!! :wow: 

i love it!!!

what up benito!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 9 2010, 03:31 PM~18004872
> *HE WAS TRYING TO BE A PLAYER BUT GOT CAUGHT!!! :biggrin:
> J/K HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


negative OG, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

JUSTIN GET A HOLD OF FRANK CAMACHO 3 ON YOUR SIDE !!!!!!!








NO B/S YOU PUT THEM ON BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!P.S. NEXT TIME GO W/T BIG BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 9 2010, 03:41 PM~18004980
> *lol you act like you dont remember!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO! I know huh!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LayItLow.com Forums -> O.G. AZ side!
8 posts - 3 authors - Last post: 19 hours ago
QUOTE(Justin-Az @ Jul 8 2010, 07:49 PM) * ... Anyway we got the idea to go to a place in Glendale Ave called M&SONS and try them out. ...
www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=61267... - 19 hours ago


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 03:47 PM~18005028
> *JUSTIN GET A HOLD OF  FRANK CAMACHO 3 ON YOUR SIDE !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


not him, its carey pena and the white dude


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:50 PM~18003413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

AND JUSTIN IM SURE SOME BODY IN HERE IS RELATED TO FRANK CAMACHO... HE GROW UP IN THE SOUTH OF PHX.....HE MIGHT BE BIG BEN TIO,OR PRIMO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 03:50 PM~18005063
> *not him, its carey pena and the white dude
> 
> 
> ...


dammm even better !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i like Carey pena


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 03:36 PM~18004929
> *man justin that fucked up !!!!!!!!!!!!hell no i would never go  over there now thats B/S please everybody look or read              what going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats amazing is the M&Sons people are obviously reading this , based on my what they told my mother, but have made no attempt to to respond. Its especially funny if consider they are mad about these postings and respond by not refunding me as they stated theyd do and by with holding what I rightfully paid for. Theres a name for a person who witholds something another person legitimately paid for.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 11:50 AM~18003413
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

mmunchies2, bigb01, 1983 lincoln, CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, PHXROJOE

WHATS GOOD ALL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP FUCKERS! WHERE IS THE LAY IT LOW HAPPY HOUR AT TODAY?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 03:08 PM~18005217
> *mmunchies2, bigb01, 1983 lincoln, CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, PHXROJOE
> 
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 9 2010, 04:13 PM~18005245
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP CHUCK!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 04:12 PM~18005244
> *WHATS UP FUCKERS! WHERE IS THE LAY IT LOW HAPPY HOUR AT TODAY?
> *



IN MY PANTS LOL WHAT UP MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 9 2010, 04:13 PM~18005245
> *:thumbsup:
> *



WHATS GOOD CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18005270
> *WHATS UP CHUCK!
> *


WHATS CRACKIN MIKE!! :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 03:16 PM~18005279
> *WHATS GOOD CHUCK HOW YOU BEEN  :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD WORKING ALLOT. HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:16 PM~18005274
> *IN MY PANTS  LOL  WHAT UP MIKE :biggrin:
> *


ha ha he shud be askin you wahts up....with happy hour!!!!
lololol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 03:47 PM~18005028
> *JUSTIN GET A HOLD OF  FRANK CAMACHO 3 ON YOUR SIDE !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been told by other persons to contact 3 on your side as well.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 9 2010, 04:17 PM~18005284
> *IVE BEEN GOOD WORKING ALLOT. HOW ABOUT YOU?
> *



SAME SHIT BROTHA JUST WORK ALOT AND PAY BILLS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 9 2010, 03:55 PM~18005103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you know bout modesto j!!!!!!!

im from the NO!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:18 PM~18005289
> *ha ha he shud be askin you wahts up....with happy hour!!!!
> lololol
> *



:biggrin: ILL GIVE HIM A SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 03:18 PM~18005293
> *SAME SHIT BROTHA JUST WORK ALOT AND PAY BILLS
> *




YUP YUP! WHAT CAR YOU WORKING ON NOW?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 9 2010, 04:20 PM~18005307
> *YUP YUP! WHAT CAR YOU WORKING ON NOW?
> *


I KEEP JUMPING FROM MY ELCO TO MY 40 :biggrin: PONTIAC THAT IS, NOT THE DRINK :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:20 PM~18005305
> *:biggrin:  ILL GIVE HIM A SMILEY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 03:22 PM~18005325
> *I KEEP JUMPING FROM MY ELCO TO MY 40  :biggrin: PONTIAC THAT IS, NOT THE DRINK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YEAH RIGHT!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 9 2010, 04:25 PM~18005353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YEAH RIGHT!! :biggrin:
> *



LOL OK ILL SNEEK IN A BUDLIGHT OR TWO :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 9 2010, 04:16 PM~18005274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE CEMENT. DAMN IT IS HOT!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 03:28 PM~18005386
> *LOL OK ILL SNEEK IN A BUDLIGHT OR TWO :biggrin:
> *


 ITS OK EVERYBODY NEEDS A 40 EVERY NOW AND THEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:28 PM~18005386
> *LOL OK ILL SNEEK IN A BUDLIGHT OR TWO :biggrin:
> *


 I WANT A BUDLIGHT OR TWO!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 04:29 PM~18005393
> *YOU ****. I KNEW THERE WAS SOMETHING FISHY ABOUT YOU FOOL! ARE YOU TRYING TO GIVE EVERYONE THE BROWN EYE?
> J/K WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE?
> THE CEMENT. DAMN IT IS HOT!
> *


NADA JUST HERE TRYING TO STAY FRESH


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Jul 9 2010, 04:29 PM~18005397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS CAN COME TO MY PAD AND HAVE SOME, JUST GONNA BE CHILLIN OUTSIDE ACTING LIKE IM WORKING ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18005400
> *I WANT A BUDLIGHT OR TWO!
> *


 or three :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT SHOULD I WEAR TO THE CLUB TONIGHT? SHOULD I GO WITH THE OLD SCHOOL ADIDAS AND MY MACK10?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 03:35 PM~18005446
> *WHAT SHOULD I WEAR TO THE CLUB TONIGHT? SHOULD I GO WITH THE OLD SCHOOL ADIDAS AND MY MACK10?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 9 2010, 04:31 PM~18005416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR 66


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 03:37 PM~18005465
> *ILL HELP ACT LIKE IM WORKING ON YOUR CAR!
> 
> OR 66
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 04:37 PM~18005465
> *ILL HELP ACT LIKE IM WORKING ON YOUR CAR!
> 
> OR 66
> *



THAT MY FRIENDS IS TEAM WORK CLUB UNITY :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 03:38 PM~18005477
> *THAT MY FRIENDS IS TEAM WORK  CLUB UNITY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:08 PM~18005217
> *mmunchies2, bigb01, 1983 lincoln, CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, PHXROJOE
> 
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> *


what's happen smiley????im just trying to beat this heat,im back at my mama house she still rock a swamp cooler    and i'm in my little room with the window a/c on at 67 drinking a beer!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:38 PM~18005477
> *THAT MY FRIENDS IS TEAM WORK  CLUB UNITY :biggrin:
> *


YOU OWE ME A BEER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:38 PM~18005477
> *THAT MY FRIENDS IS TEAM WORK  CLUB UNITY :biggrin:
> *


beer me!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 9 2010, 04:41 PM~18005495
> *what's happen smiley????im just trying to beat this heat,im back at my mama house she still rock a swamp cooler       and i'm in my little room with the window a/c on at 67 drinking a beer!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LUCKY IM GONNA BUY A 12 ILL BE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 04:42 PM~18005504
> *YOU OWE ME A BEER!
> *


dam u beat me!! i owe u a beer now!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anything going on this sunday? charging the batteries right not so i can cruise...SOMEWHERE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 04:42 PM~18005504
> *YOU OWE ME A BEER!
> *



HOW ABOUT I JUST LET YOU TELL PEOPLE WE ARE FRIENDS :biggrin: LOL J/K I GOT YOU VATO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:43 PM~18005508
> *beer me!
> *



ILL BEER YOU ALRIGHT WITH A SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 9 2010, 04:47 PM~18005544
> *anything going on this sunday? charging the batteries right not so i can cruise...SOMEWHERE
> *


a homie i got them art laboes and half of the lowrider oldies,,, il get at you!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:53 PM~18005587
> *a homie i got them art laboes and half of the lowrider oldies,,, il get at you!
> *



CAN YOU BURN ME SOME ARTE


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:53 PM~18005587
> *a homie i got them art laboes and half of the lowrider oldies,,, il get at you!
> *


cool man, let me know whats up


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2010, 12:05 PM~18003525
> *BigMando
> Art Loks
> AZ Mobn
> ...


I am good, thanks for asking! and you?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: toons, Art Buck, Justin-Az, 1968custom, bonneville77

:wave:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 05:26 PM~18005814
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: toons, Art Buck, Justin-Az, 1968custom, bonneville77
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*
Lowrider Carshow and Hop given by Youngminds ([email protected])

SHOW OUT 2010 All ages free!!!!

Location El Pajarito Bar 
3602 South Central Ave. 
Phx, AZ. 85041

Saturday July 10th 2010 2pm till 9pm Event info 602-487-4882*


*ANYONE DOING THIS SHOW?*


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:08 PM~18005217
> *mmunchies2, bigb01, 1983 lincoln, CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, PHXROJOE
> 
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> *


What up smiley :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 06:11 PM~18006134
> *What up smiley :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD BROTHER


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 06:22 PM~18006214
> *:biggrin:
> *


MIKE IM ON MY THIRD BEER CARNAL I NEED HELP ACTING LIKE WERE WORKING ON THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18006230
> *MIKE IM ON MY THIRD BEER CARNAL I NEED HELP ACTING LIKE WERE WORKING ON THE CAR :biggrin:
> *


PM YOUR NUMBER


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 06:26 PM~18006237
> *PM YOUR NUMBER
> *



YOU HAVENT EVEN TAKEN ME TO DINNER FUCKER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 06:27 PM~18006246
> *YOU HAVENT EVEN TAKEN ME TO DINNER  FUCKER
> *


IM A CHEAP BASTARD!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 06:30 PM~18006265
> *IM A CHEAP BASTARD!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 05:27 PM~18006246
> *YOU HAVENT EVEN TAKEN ME TO DINNER  FUCKER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuken Mikey ...trying to get it real cheap!! :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up O.G. AZ SIDE!!! :wave: :wave: 
Spent like 30 minutes trying to read all this m&sons suff thats wack :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
but hope it works for u Justin!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:08 PM~18005217
> *mmunchies2, bigb01, 1983 lincoln, CHUCKS66, BigMandoAZ, PHXROJOE
> 
> WHATS GOOD ALL
> *



sup homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 9 2010, 04:12 PM~18005244
> *WHATS UP FUCKERS! WHERE IS THE LAY IT LOW HAPPY HOUR AT TODAY?
> *



in your mouth, everyones coming! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: jk homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005988
> *
> Lowrider Carshow and Hop given by Youngminds ([email protected])
> 
> ...



not me, :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 9 2010, 07:14 PM~18006563
> *What up O.G. AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> Spent like 30 minutes trying to read all this m&sons suff thats wack :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> but hope it works for u Justin!!!
> *


I hope so also. Im think Im just going to order some Supremes and get tires I think as been told even 14x6 reverse wires will not fit on back without narrowing axle. A guy on pontiac thread has 14x7 reverse and had to narrow his axle 2". Have been told that 14x7 Standard Supremes should fit. Not sure but I do know my Cragars where 18x7 with 0.00 offset.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME vs STREET LIFE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14c9Z0DWxdA


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUzfB8jzdfk


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 08:39 PM~18007139
> *TEAM BLOW ME vs STREET LIFE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14c9Z0DWxdA
> *


here you go man. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/14c9Z0DWxdA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/14c9Z0DWxdA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18007227
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUzfB8jzdfk
> *


Heres other one for you.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUzfB8jzdfk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUzfB8jzdfk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 9 2010, 03:50 PM~18005063
> *not him, its carey pena and the white dude
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take Carey :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 9 2010, 07:14 PM~18006563
> *What up O.G. AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :wave:
> Spent like 30 minutes trying to read all this m&sons suff thats wack :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> but hope it works for u Justin!!!
> *


yea, that sucks


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:19 PM~18005297
> *what you know bout modesto j!!!!!!!
> 
> im from the NO!!!!!
> *


?????????????????????


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:19 PM~18005297
> *what you know bout modesto j!!!!!!!
> 
> im from the NO!!!!!
> *


u wanna knw my life story bro lol
  lol


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jul 9 2010, 11:49 AM~18002859
> *Mine too fuck Mauricio FKN pussy He had Alex call me instead had to tell him what to tell me. I heard him in back ground. I told Alex tell that fuck head grow some balls. FUCK  M&Sons I won't ever buy shit from there again.
> *


CALMATE MATON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jul 9 2010, 10:55 PM~18008223
> *:biggrin:
> CALMATE MATON :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If Maurcio is the owner of M&Sons tire and wheel shop in Glendale Az he suddenly decided to go out of town on a moments notice which is why they told my mother they could return my money. Didnt that guy know yesterday he was going on a trip? If so why he decided to promise me a refund? lol.

They didnt give me my 5th rim because I told about thier business practices on lay it low and hurt their feelings by saying in their words "not such nice things". I guess they expect to just hustle people and people to be silent. lol 

Oh and they didnt go to the shop to see the wheels not fit car because they where so busy. Wouldnt you say these guys at M&Sons in Glendale Arizonagot allot of excuses why they dont make good on their tire and wheel deals ? :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 11:53 PM~18008579
> *If Maurcio is the owner of M&Sons tire and wheel shop in Glendale Az he suddenly decided to go out of town on a moments notice which is why they told my mother they could return my money. Didnt that guy know yesterday he was going on a trip? If so why he decided to promise me a refund? lol.
> 
> They didnt give me my 5th rim because I told about thier business practices on lay it low and hurt their feelings by saying in their words "not such nice things". I guess they expect to just hustle people and people to be silent. lol
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A DEAD ISSUE...GO TO HOME DEPOT IN THE MORNING BUY SOME WOOD BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT! NEXT SUBJECT.......


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MARINATE @ Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM) 

Lowrider Carshow and Hop given by Youngminds ([email protected])

SHOW OUT 2010 All ages free!!!!

Location El Pajarito Bar 
3602 South Central Ave. 
Phx, AZ. 85041

Saturday July 10th 2010 2pm till 9pm Event info 602-487-4882
ANYONE DOING THIS SHOW?




not me, 
SPIRIT CC WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING FOR A GOOD CAUSE!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 12:57 AM~18008600
> *SOUNDS LIKE A DEAD ISSUE...GO TO HOME DEPOT IN THE MORNING BUY SOME WOOD BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT! NEXT SUBJECT.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 11:57 PM~18008600
> *SOUNDS LIKE A DEAD ISSUE...GO TO HOME DEPOT IN THE MORNING BUY SOME WOOD BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT! NEXT SUBJECT.......
> *


Nope is dead subject once corrected. Untill then I will continue typing about them. I may lose 600 bucks tops but will cost them 10's of thousands in lost business by exposing the shady business practices of M&sons of Glendale az. .


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 12:01 AM~18008625
> *Nope is dead subject once corrected. Untill then I will continue typing about them. I may lose 600 bucks tops but will cost them 10's of thousands in lost business by exposing the shady business practices of M&sons of Glendale az. .
> *


DO WHAT U DO THEN HOMMIE...MAKE A SEPARATE THREAD ABOUT IT OR CALL 3 ON UR SIDE PIMPING


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 12:06 AM~18008667
> *DO WHAT U DO THEN HOMMIE...MAKE A SEPARATE THREAD ABOUT IT OR CALL 3 ON UR SIDE PIMPING
> *


Good plan but I got a better one. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 01:00 AM~18008622
> *QUOTE(MARINATE @ Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM)
> 
> Lowrider Carshow and Hop given by Youngminds ([email protected])
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 03:28 PM~18004850
> *GOOGLE m&sons glendale az .
> 
> My novelas about M&Sons in Glendale Arizona are already hitting number 3 on Google search under those keywords and its only been 1 day. Lay It Low has a very high site rating so by next week the google bots will have these postings out ranking thier own M&SONS tire and wheel websites.  :biggrin:
> *


How come you didn't just go get your wheels from Big Ben?? :twak:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 10 2010, 12:46 AM~18008812
> *How come you didn't just go get your wheels from Big Ben??  :twak:
> *


We tried calling several people before going to M & Sons. I guess I need some weird size wheel that noone has , like a 14x5.5 if do not want it to hit fender. The guy on the Pontiac thread said he had to shorten his axle by about 2" on each side to fit his 13x7 Daytons.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18007475
> *Ill take Carey :biggrin:
> *


LET'S TRY TO GET HER ON TORTA TUESDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I KNOW BEN WOULD LOVE HER ALL OF US WOULD LOVE THAT MILF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 11:53 PM~18008579
> *If Maurcio is the owner of M&Sons tire and wheel shop in Glendale Az he suddenly decided to go out of town on a moments notice which is why they told my mother they could return my money. Didnt that guy know yesterday he was going on a trip? If so why he decided to promise me a refund? lol.
> 
> They didnt give me my 5th rim because I told about thier business practices on lay it low and hurt their feelings by saying in their words "not such nice things". I guess they expect to just hustle people and people to be silent. lol
> ...


fuck still with this shit. You should of just brought the car over and had them deal with it if they don't fit you don't pay we just wasted 2 pages of OG az side on nothing  . So what up for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 9 2010, 12:25 PM~18003163
> *whats good buddy?
> *


nothing still reading justin's sad story hope his internet gets disconnected LOl whats good carnal


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> WHAT SHOULD I WEAR TO THE CLUB TONIGHT? SHOULD I GO WITH THE OLD SCHOOL ADIDAS AND MY MACK10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 04:45 AM~18009097
> *fuck still with this shit. You should of just brought the car over and had them deal with it if they don't fit you don't pay we just wasted 2 pages of OG az side on nothing    . So what up for the weekend  :biggrin:
> *



:drama:


----------



## BETTERTHANYOU (Jul 10, 2010)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY NEW SETUP...
:h5:








:thumbsup: 









:boink: 









:worship: 









:nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 04:45 AM~18009097
> *fuck still with this shit. You should of just brought the car over and had them deal with it if they don't fit you don't pay we just wasted 2 pages of OG az side on nothing    . So what up for the weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Great idea had car been running and not sitting on blocks. Internet will not be getting disconnected and I do not see documenting a scam as a waste of anything. This guy at M & Sons knows his names being mentioned on here yet still does nothing. Maybe he thinks customers are so insignifigant as to be bothered with? Obviously he thinks something as will let himself ,and business, remain on blast rather than manning up to his word. If I cost the guy 10 customers hes lost damn near 10g and me 600 tops . And this aint only site story is being documented on and I guarantee Ill be topping Google and cost him well more than 10 costumers. One things for sure if guy wants to keep 900 and lose 20g or more he is not very intelligent. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BETTERTHANYOU_@Jul 10 2010, 09:17 AM~18009996
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY NEW SETUP...
> :h5:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY NEW SETUP...
> :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY NEW SETUP...
> > :h5:
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BETTERTHANYOU_@Jul 10 2010, 09:17 AM~18009996
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY NEW SETUP...
> :h5:
> 
> ...




the battery ties are clean as fuck. who cut them for you?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ, BETTERTHANYOU, CHEVYMAN480, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## BETTERTHANYOU (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BETTERTHANYOU_@Jul 10 2010, 09:17 AM~18009996
> *CHROME... FLAKE...KANDY</span>*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BETTERTHANYOU_@Jul 10 2010, 10:51 AM~18010499
> *YEAH BUT WHO DID <span style=\'color:red\'>THE WORK :biggrin: *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF LOZOYA IS HAVING THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 04:45 AM~18009097
> *fuck still with this shit. You should of just brought the car over and had them deal with it if they don't fit you don't pay we just wasted 2 pages of OG az side on nothing    . So what up for the weekend  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin: YOU NEED TO TAKE IT EASY PLAYBOY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 08:53 PM~18007237
> *
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/14c9Z0DWxdA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/14c9Z0DWxdA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *





> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 08:54 PM~18007248
> *
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUzfB8jzdfk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gUzfB8jzdfk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



TEAM BLOW CANT BE TOUCHED :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 10:59 AM~18010538
> *:0 :0 :biggrin: YOU NEED TO TAKE IT EASY PLAYBOY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



IT SOUNDS LIKE LUIS NEEDS A WHABURGER AND SOME FRENCHCRYS :biggrin: QUE NO MANDO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY NEW SETUP...
> > :h5:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18010550
> *IT SOUNDS LIKE LUIS NEEDS A WHABURGER AND SOME FRENCHCRYS :biggrin: QUE NO MANDO
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 09:59 AM~18010162
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 10 2010, 09:42 AM~18010108
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18010371
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 09:53 AM~18010144
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMEGIRL! :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 10:59 AM~18010538
> *:0 :0 :biggrin: YOU NEED TO TAKE IT EASY PLAYBOY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I say Fuck M & Sons as they aint men as they dont stand by their word. A man whos word is no good aint a man, aint even a bitch, just purely aint shit. Just ordered myself 5 new Astro Supremes from Summit Racing (they are legit with return policy) . I will recieve full refund and if it aint happening by Tueday legal action will be started. As stated Ill get wheels and money but now they gonna lose business for being SCAM ARTISTS as they have proven themselves to be such by their own actions. Funny thing is they could get off blast for 900 bucks but hell their actions going to cost them 20g if not more in lost business. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 11:09 AM~18010588
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


sup Mando!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 12:15 PM~18010640
> *I say Fuck  M & Sons as they aint men as they dont stand by their word. A man whos word is no good aint a man, aint even a bitch, just purely aint shit. Just ordered myself 5 new Astro Supremes from Summit Racing (they are legit with return policy) . So now I dont want a exchange from M & Sons. I want a full refund and if it aint happening by Tueday legal action will be taken. As stated Ill get wheels and money but now they gonna lose business for being SCAM ARTISTS. Funny thing is they could get off blast for 900 bucks but hell their actions going to cost them 20g if not more in lost business.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT FORM OF PAYMENT DID YOU USE?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 10 2010, 11:30 AM~18010715
> *WHAT FORM OF PAYMENT DID YOU USE?
> *



I used cash, if I would have used check or card Id just stop payment or dispute it.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 10 2010, 10:56 AM~18010529
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF LOZOYA IS HAVING THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR
> *


 :dunno: dont think so, he hasnt promoted anything yet...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 11:11 AM~18010602
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


whats up Mando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 12:00 AM~18008622
> *QUOTE(MARINATE @ Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM)
> 
> Lowrider Carshow and Hop given by Youngminds ([email protected])
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

SEO Keywording is a bitch lol. Damn I figured it would take a month to get properly indexed but after 1 day Im already above their site on google rankings :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 11:29 AM~18010710
> *sup Mando!
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN HOMIE  WHAT ARE YOU UP TO?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 12:20 AM~18008885
> *We tried calling several people before going to M & Sons. I guess I need some weird size wheel that noone has , like a 14x5.5 if do not want it to hit fender. The guy on the Pontiac thread said he had to shorten his axle by about 2" on each side to fit his 13x7 Daytons.
> *



Now who has excusses???....Ben never would of let you leave his shop without knowing you were satisfided (no ****).....and yes, WHY DIDNT YOUR STUPID ASS JUST GO TO BIG BEN TO BEGIN WITH????????......he is a very well respected and very well known man on this site....you going to M&SONS was a stupid move on your part....YO BEN!!!!!!!!!...HOW YA DOING FUCKER!!?????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 10 2010, 11:48 AM~18010838
> *whats up Mando
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! WAITING TO SEE IF ALL THIS :drama: IS GONNA MAKE IT TO "3 ON YOUR SIDE"!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:33 PM~18011101
> *Now who has excusses???....Ben never would of let you leave his shop without knowing you were satisfided (no ****).....and yes, WHY DIDNT YOUR STUPID ASS JUST GO TO BIG BEN TO BEGIN WITH????????......he is a very well respected and very well known man on this site....you going to M&SONS was a stupid move on your part....YO BEN!!!!!!!!!...HOW YA DOING FUCKER!!?????!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: x1,000,000!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18010638
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMEGIRL! :wave:
> *



CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 10 2010, 10:30 AM~18010715
> *WHAT FORM OF PAYMENT DID YOU USE?
> *



He paid CASH WITHOUT a receipt........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Shit bigben was at the shop when I bought my tires from him. He made sure they were mounted and balanced right before I put them in my truck.also made sure there were no leaks etc. 

BigBen makes sure your satisfied before he takes your money!

That's a true fucking G and good ass business man right there!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:33 PM~18011101
> *Now who has excusses???....Ben never would of let you leave his shop without knowing you were satisfided (no ****).....and yes, WHY DIDNT YOUR STUPID ASS JUST GO TO BIG BEN TO BEGIN WITH????????......he is a very well respected and very well known man on this site....you going to M&SONS was a stupid move on your part....YO BEN!!!!!!!!!...HOW YA DOING FUCKER!!?????!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x 1000000 :biggrin: 

WHAT UP DJ HOW YOU FEELING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:43 PM~18011147
> *CHILLIN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 9 2010, 11:57 PM~18008600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuckin mike!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 11:44 AM~18011160
> *x 1000000  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP DJ HOW YOU FEELING?
> *



Much better now that I got that off my chest.....MAN, some peoples kids....What the fuck was he thinking?????? M&SONS?????? Are you serious??????.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 12:43 PM~18011156
> *Shit bigben was at the shop when I bought my tires from him. He made sure they were mounted and balanced right before I put them in my truck.also made sure there were no leaks etc.
> 
> BigBen makes sure your satisfied before he takes your money!
> ...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 9 2010, 03:23 PM~18004813
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *



Teacher Moni LOL :wave: 

Did you see the mission I need you to do for me? LOL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER, gordo1234, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, goose, 1983 lincoln, RC6DEUCE



WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!....HOW THE HELL YA'LL DOING!!!?????? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben+Jul 10 2010, 12:46 AM~18008812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON THE WAY I DO BUSINESS.... I REALLY WANT THE HOMIES TO KNOW THAT I WILL ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR YOU GUYS WHEN DEALING WITH ME... I KNOW I'M NOT A BIG TIME SHOP LIKE THE ONES YOU SEE OUT THERE BUT I WILL GET THE JOB DONE AND RIGHT!!! (NOHOMO) :biggrin: AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR PUTTING YOUR TRUST IN ME AND I'LL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR WHEN YOU GUYS NEED ME..... (NO ****)* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:48 PM~18011188
> *Much better now that I got that off my chest.....MAN, some peoples kids....What the fuck was he thinking??????  M&SONS??????  Are you serious??????.....
> *



THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR...HAHAHAHAHAHA I CAN'T SAY SHIT CAUSE WHEN I TRY TO TELL THE TRUTH I AM STARTING SHIT ON LAYITLOW AND THEY GO NTO THE BIG BOSS :biggrin: THAT'S ON HIM ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT RIMS..SHIT THEY SEEN HIM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 11:49 AM~18011194
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



O.G.!!! Keep posting thes flyers like Hector does with all the show flyers....I dont think Justin saw it....and if you can, send him the flyers via PM......tell him to put Bens number on speed dial (no ****) for future refrence........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 10 2010, 12:51 PM~18011203
> *Teacher Moni LOL  :wave:
> 
> Did you see the mission I need you to do for me? LOL
> *



HAHAHAHAHA I SEEN IT THE PUSSY CAT IS HIDDING LOL :biggrin: 

WHAT HAPPEN?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 PM~18011208
> *I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON THE WAY I DO BUSINESS.... I REALLY WANT THE HOMIES TO KNOW THAT I WILL ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR YOU GUYS WHEN DEALING WITH ME... I KNOW I'M NOT A BIG TIME SHOP LIKE THE ONES YOU SEE OUT THERE BUT I WILL GET THE JOB DONE AND RIGHT!!! (NOHOMO) :biggrin:  AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR PUTTING YOUR TRUST IN ME AND I'LL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR WHEN YOU GUYS NEED ME..... (NO ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Very well trusted man I agree!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:43 PM~18011151
> *He paid CASH WITHOUT a receipt........
> *


:twak: NEVER NEVER PAY CASH WITHOUT A RECEIPT FOR ANYTHING UNLESS YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY 1OOO% SURE THAT WHAT YOU BUY WILL FIT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:54 PM~18011225
> *O.G.!!!  Keep posting thes flyers like Hector does with all the show flyers....I dont think Justin saw it....and if you can, send him the flyers via PM......tell him to put Bens number on speed dial (no ****) for future refrence........
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:49 PM~18011194
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT OG!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:55 PM~18011227
> *HAHAHAHAHA I SEEN IT THE PUSSY CAT IS HIDDING LOL :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT HAPPEN?
> *



I had put a status on myspace that I was just fed up.. This SHIT HEAD goes and puts "OMG you got divorced" Dude I had everyone and their mama calling me!!!!! That jack ass LOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 10 2010, 12:55 PM~18011231
> *:thumbsup: Very well trusted man I agree!!
> *



YES HE IS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18011239
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT OG!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
ALWAYS HOMIE YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18011240
> *I had put a status on myspace that I was just fed up.. This SHIT HEAD goes and puts "OMG you got divorced" Dude I had everyone and their mama calling me!!!!! That jack ass LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUKN GATO!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:58 PM~18011252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUKN GATO!!!
> *



I need you to put a swift kick up GATO ass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 11:52 AM~18011208
> *"RESPECT"</span> Homie......*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 10 2010, 12:59 PM~18011260
> *I need you to put a swift kick up shit GATO ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I GOT YOU GIRL WHEN I SEE HIM!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

THANKS GIRL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:54 PM~18011225
> *O.G.!!!  Keep posting thes flyers like Hector does with all the show flyers....I dont think Justin saw it....and if you can, send him the flyers via PM......tell him to put Bens number on speed dial (no ****) for future refrence........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 10 2010, 12:55 PM~18011231
> *:thumbsup: Very well trusted man I agree!!
> *


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:02 PM~18011274
> *THANK YOU!!!!!
> *


Always Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18011242
> *YES HE IS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:57 PM~18011247
> *:biggrin:
> ALWAYS HOMIE YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK!!!
> *


THANKS OG, IT'S NICE TO KNOW I HAVE HOMIES LIKE YOU!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:33 PM~18011101
> *Now who has excusses???....Ben never would of let you leave his shop without knowing you were satisfided (no ****).....and yes, WHY DIDNT YOUR STUPID ASS JUST GO TO BIG BEN TO BEGIN WITH????????......he is a very well respected and very well known man on this site....you going to M&SONS was a stupid move on your part....YO BEN!!!!!!!!!...HOW YA DOING FUCKER!!?????!!!!!!!!!!
> *


How Im going to go to Ben if I dont know where his shop is located? Anyway, Car couldnt go anyplace as its up on blocks and in all stages of body work and mechanical work. Did call people from this thread before going anywhere else. To be honest I have hired almost exclusively people Ive found through this site so far in building my car. The exhaust guy is from here, currently cars having body and paint done buy guy from here and 602 Monte can confirm we did hit up wheel sellers from this thread first. In fact I sent Ben PM's about the wheels a week before I ever sold the other rims. :biggrin:

Now is there a glass person on here who can handle insurance glass claims? If so I need that also.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 12:58 PM~18011252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUKN GATO!!!
> *


PUSS IN BOOTS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 11:55 AM~18011236
> *:twak: NEVER NEVER PAY CASH WITHOUT A RECEIPT FOR ANYTHING UNLESS YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY 1OOO% SURE THAT WHAT YOU BUY WILL FIT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Like we been telling the little PUTO......."Why didnt you just go to BIG BEN to begin with??????".........Now he's more concerned about "RATINGS" on pichi google.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 PM~18011208
> *I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON THE WAY I DO BUSINESS.... I REALLY WANT THE HOMIES TO KNOW THAT I WILL ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR YOU GUYS WHEN DEALING WITH ME... I KNOW I'M NOT A BIG TIME SHOP LIKE THE ONES YOU SEE OUT THERE BUT I WILL GET THE JOB DONE AND RIGHT!!! (NOHOMO) :biggrin:  AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR PUTTING YOUR TRUST IN ME AND I'LL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR WHEN YOU GUYS NEED ME..... (NO ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: WHERE IS MY DECAL HOMIE!!!??? :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:00 PM~18011263
> *Anytime Ben, anytime...(no ****).....You one of us and thats why we, (I), trust you..(no ****)....you a good man and you got lots of HEART for this game called "LOWRIDING"......Much Love & <span style=\'color:blue\'>"RESPECT"</span> Homie......
> *


THANKS HOMIE,


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:51 PM~18011205
> *D.J. Midnite, Ben'sCustomWheels, OGPLAYER, gordo1234, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, goose, 1983 lincoln, RC6DEUCE
> WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!....HOW THE HELL YA'LL DOING!!!?????? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 12:03 PM~18011282
> *How Im going to go to Ben if I dont know where his shop is located? Anyway, Car couldnt go anyplace as its up on blocks and in all stages of body work and mechanical work. Did call people from this thread before going anywhere else. To be honest I have hired almost exclusively people Ive found through this site so far in building my car. The exhaust guy is from here, currently cars having body and paint done buy guy from here and 602 Monte can confirm we did hit up wheel sellers from this thread first. In fact I sent Ben PM's about the wheels a week before I ever sold the other rims.  :biggrin:
> 
> Now is there a glass person on here who can handle insurance glass claims? If so I need that also.
> *



1-800-DIAL-A-RIDE!!!!!....here we go again with "EXCUSSES" again...Ecusses are like assholes,,,everyones got one only ones BIGGER than the other..you tried everyone except for BIG BEN....stop feeling sorry for yourself and stop exspecting the rest of us to feel sorry for you....Lesson leard already....DONT GO TO M&SONS.... Make Big Ben your one shop stop...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:04 PM~18011287
> *Like we been telling the little PUTO......."Why didnt you just go to BIG BEN to begin with??????".........Now he's more concerned about "RATINGS" on pichi google.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:04 PM~18011287
> *Like we been telling the little PUTO......."Why didnt you just go to BIG BEN to begin with??????".........Now he's more concerned about "RATINGS" on pichi google.....
> *


I dont know bout that puto thing but rest assured we did call sellers from this site first, as stated Im sure 602 monte can confirm it since he was only seller that answered the call. And you right as of now Im worried about pinchi google ratings but that aint it. More actions going on but will not post it here as they read this site and got homies on this site. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 01:03 PM~18011282
> *How Im going to go to Ben if I dont know where his shop is located? Anyway, Car couldnt go anyplace as its up on blocks and in all stages of body work and mechanical work. Did call people from this thread before going anywhere else. To be honest I have hired almost exclusively people Ive found through this site so far in building my car. The exhaust guy is from here, currently cars having body and paint done buy guy from here and 602 Monte can confirm we did hit up wheel sellers from this thread first. In fact I sent Ben PM's about the wheels a week before I ever sold the other rims.  :biggrin:
> 
> Now is there a glass person on here who can handle insurance glass claims? If so I need that also.
> *


CALL ME HOMIE WHEN EVER YOU NEED ME (NO ****) 

look i hooked up my homie Al's biscayne


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18011326
> *1-800-DIAL-A-RIDE!!!!!....here we go again with "EXCUSSES" again...Ecusses are like assholes,,,everyones got one only ones BIGGER than the other..you tried everyone except for BIG BEN....stop feeling sorry for yourself and stop exspecting the rest of us to feel sorry for you....Lesson leard already....DONT GO TO M&SONS.... Make Big Ben your one shop stop...
> *



THERE IS NO REASONING WITH HIM HOMIE DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18011326
> *1-800-DIAL-A-RIDE!!!!!....here we go again with "EXCUSSES" again...Ecusses are like assholes,,,everyones got one only ones BIGGER than the other..you tried everyone except for BIG BEN....stop feeling sorry for yourself and stop exspecting the rest of us to feel sorry for you....Lesson leard already....DONT GO TO M&SONS.... Make Big Ben your one shop stop...
> *


No need for dial a ride as got cars sitting in driveway and they run fine :biggrin: Anyway why Im making excuses, I got nothing I need excused from and Ben knows I contacted him numerous times about buying not only wheels but also asking if he does alarms as will need one for the shaved doors :biggrin: 

BTW, I aint feeling sorry myself either as already got 5 new rims on the way and yes I asked Ben to hook them up weeks ago as well as AZ-Connect but I guess neither carries Astro Supremes.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18011354
> *CALL ME HOMIE WHEN EVER YOU NEED ME (NO ****)
> 
> look i hooked up my homie Al's biscayne
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18011326
> *1-800-DIAL-A-RIDE!!!!!....here we go again with "EXCUSSES" again...Ecusses are like assholes,,,everyones got one only ones BIGGER than the other..you tried everyone except for BIG BEN....stop feeling sorry for yourself and stop exspecting the rest of us to feel sorry for you....Lesson leard already....DONT GO TO M&SONS.... Make Big Ben your one shop stop...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18011326
> *1-800-DIAL-A-RIDE!!!!!....here we go again with "EXCUSSES" again...Ecusses are like assholes,,,everyones got one only ones BIGGER than the other..you tried everyone except for BIG BEN....stop feeling sorry for yourself and stop exspecting the rest of us to feel sorry for you....Lesson leard already....DONT GO TO M&SONS.... Make Big Ben your one shop stop...
> *


AGAIN I SAY....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18011362
> *No need for dial a ride as got cars sitting in driveway and they run fine :biggrin:  Anyway why Im making excuses, I got nothing I need excused from and Ben knows I contacted him numerous times about buying not only wheels but also asking if he does alarms as will need one for the shaved doors :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I aint feeling sorry myself either as already got 5 new rims on the way and yes I asked Ben to hook them up weeks ago as well as AZ-Connect but I guess neither carries Astro Supremes.
> *


yes thats true about him contacting me, you would be surprised on how many people just ask and how many people really do something....... if you need to get that done stop the pm's and call directly to my phone and we can talk,
thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18011326
> *1-800-DIAL-A-RIDE!!!!!....here we go again with "EXCUSSES" again...Ecusses are like assholes,,,everyones got one only ones BIGGER than the other..you tried everyone except for BIG BEN....stop feeling sorry for yourself and stop exspecting the rest of us to feel sorry for you....Lesson leard already....DONT GO TO M&SONS.... Make Big Ben your one shop stop...
> *



Excuses? LOL Anyway, Ben knows , assuming he read the PMs, that I contacted him regarding Supremes, Wires and an Alarm. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18011354
> *CALL ME HOMIE WHEN EVER YOU NEED ME (NO ****)
> 
> look i hooked up my homie Al's biscayne
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS A CLEAN ASS BISCAYNE!!!! :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:27 PM~18011397
> *yes thats true about him contacting me, you would be surprised on how many people just ask and how many people really do something.......   if you need to get that done stop the pm's and call directly to my phone and we can talk,
> thanks
> *


Thats kinda what I thought man as figured allot of people may pm you asking bullshit. Thats why I quit answering PMs on bike parts as got tired of doing work to get prices and then people not buying anything. I wouldnt waste anyones time as I do not like my time wasted either.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 01:29 PM~18011410
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS A CLEAN ASS BISCAYNE!!!! :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


it is huh, i think Al messes around with girl too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 01:33 PM~18011424
> *Thats kinda what I thought man as figured allot of people may pm you asking bullshit. Thats why I quit answering PMs on bike parts as got tired of doing work to get prices and then people not buying parts. I wouldnt waste anyones time as I do not like my time wasted either.
> *


i'm a phone call away!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 12:30 PM~18011086
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN HOMIE  WHAT ARE YOU UP TO?
> *


Fuk'n working homie :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:32 PM~18011422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I AM STILL WAITING FOR MY DECAL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I-Lady c.c in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18011432
> *Fuk'n working homie :rant:
> *


no your not, your on layitlow homie!!!!!! must be nice!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18011436
> *:thumbsup: I AM STILL WAITING FOR MY DECAL!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its coming bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:33 PM~18011101
> *Now who has excusses???....Ben never would of let you leave his shop without knowing you were satisfided (no ****)..... and yes, WHY DIDNT YOUR STUPID ASS JUST GO TO BIG BEN TO BEGIN WITH????????......he is a very well respected and very well known man on this site....you going to M&SONS was a stupid move on your part....YO BEN!!!!!!!!!...HOW YA DOING FUCKER!!?????!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X85


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:34 PM~18011430
> *i'm a phone call away!!!! :biggrin:
> *


By phone homie it would take me 30 mins to ask you a simple question. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:33 PM~18011426
> *it is huh, i think Al messes around with girl too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: NO ES BUENO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 PM~18011208
> *I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON THE WAY I DO BUSINESS.... I REALLY WANT THE HOMIES TO KNOW THAT I WILL ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR YOU GUYS WHEN DEALING WITH ME... I KNOW I'M NOT A BIG TIME SHOP LIKE THE ONES YOU SEE OUT THERE BUT I WILL GET THE JOB DONE AND RIGHT!!! (NOHOMO) :biggrin:  AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR PUTTING YOUR TRUST IN ME AND I'LL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR WHEN YOU GUYS NEED ME..... (NO ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And I'll add that Ben took care of my Zeniths when I had problems with THEM.

Good looking out again homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18011432
> *Fuk'n working homie :rant:
> *


 ORALE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:37 PM~18011448
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its coming bro!!!
> *


:biggrin: HELL YEAH!!!! :h5: BIG BEN YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:36 PM~18011442
> *no your not, your on layitlow homie!!!!!!    must be nice!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:36 PM~18011442
> *no your not, your on layitlow homie!!!!!!    must be nice!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 09:22 AM~18010021
> *Great idea had car been running and not sitting on blocks. Internet will not be getting disconnected and I do not see documenting a scam as a waste of anything. This guy at M & Sons knows his names being mentioned on here yet still does nothing. Maybe he thinks customers are so insignifigant as to be bothered with? Obviously he thinks something as will let himself ,and business, remain on blast rather than manning up to his word.  If I cost the guy 10 customers hes lost damn near 10g and me 600 tops . And this aint only site story is being documented on and I guarantee Ill be topping Google and cost him well more than 10 costumers. One things for sure if guy wants to keep 900 and lose 20g or more he is not very intelligent. :biggrin:
> *


JUSTIN JUST DROP IT ALREADY HOMMIE GO ON TO THE NEXT SUBJECT....OR LIKE I SAID START A M&SONS THREAD THIS ISNT THE PLACE FOR JUSTICE. NOT TAKING ANY SIDES JUST A BORING ASS SUBJECT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 01:43 PM~18011482
> * ORALE
> *


no ORALE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 01:40 PM~18011470
> *And I'll add that Ben took care of my Zeniths when I had problems with THEM.
> 
> Good looking out again homie
> *


yes sir, i got you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (no ****)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18011519
> *JUSTIN JUST DROP IT ALREADY HOMMIE GO ON TO THE NEXT SUBJECT....OR LIKE I SAID START A M&SONS THREAD THIS ISNT THE PLACE FOR JUSTICE. NOT TAKING ANY SIDES JUST A BORING ASS SUBJECT
> *


:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18011516
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:34 PM~18011430
> *i'm a phone call away!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES YOU ARE AND RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER....I LIKE UR SERVICE BEN


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18011519
> *JUSTIN JUST DROP IT ALREADY HOMMIE GO ON TO THE NEXT SUBJECT....OR LIKE I SAID START A M&SONS THREAD THIS ISNT THE PLACE FOR JUSTICE. NOT TAKING ANY SIDES JUST A BORING ASS SUBJECT
> *


Been done already , seperate thread, and trust me I aint expecting justice to be obtained from LIL. Cant go in detail as those fools read here and I know for fact they got a person on here calling and telling them everything I write. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18011519
> *JUSTIN JUST DROP IT ALREADY HOMMIE GO ON TO THE NEXT SUBJECT....OR LIKE I SAID START A M&SONS THREAD THIS ISNT THE PLACE FOR JUSTICE. NOT TAKING ANY SIDES JUST A BORING ASS SUBJECT
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 01:52 PM~18011547
> *Been done already and trust me I aint expected justice to be obtained from LIL. Cant go iin detail as those fools read here and I know for fact they got a person on here calling and telling them everything I write.
> *


:yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 01:50 PM~18011533
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: Need a price check on some white spoke 13's mayne :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Rick? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 01:55 PM~18011567
> *:biggrin: Need a price check on some white spoke 13's mayne :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT UP SINGLE PUMP KING (RICK)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 01:55 PM~18011567
> *:biggrin: Need a price check on some white spoke 13's mayne :biggrin:
> *


do you like the price??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 02:05 PM~18011622
> *do you like the price??
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 02:01 PM~18011595
> *WHAT UP SINGLE PUMP KING (RICK)
> *


muy chingon!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MMMMMMMM.....$2 SUBWAY SAMMICHES!!!!! :biggrin: I AM :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 02:06 PM~18011628
> *MMMMMMMM.....$2 SUBWAY SAMMICHES!!!!! :biggrin: I AM :sprint:
> *


there aint nothing about you that says "RUN" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 10 2010, 02:06 PM~18011628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....you wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 02:09 PM~18011648
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....you wrong :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 12:38 PM~18011459
> *By phone homie it would take me 30 mins to ask you a simple question. LOL. :biggrin:
> *



BEN!!!!!... :nono: :nono: :nono: DONT ANSWER THE FONE!!!!!!!.....AND DONT LET HIM LEAVE YOU A MESSAGE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 PM~18011547
> *Been done already , seperate thread, and trust me I aint expecting justice to be obtained from LIL. Cant go in detail as those fools read here and I know for fact they got a person on here calling and telling them everything I write.  :biggrin:
> *



PLEASE!!!....NO MORE "DETAILS"....WE SHOULD AWARD YOU WITH THE "DRAMA QUEEN" AWARD.....OR THE "ATTENTION WHORE" AWARD......SOMEBODY KNOW WHERE WE CAN GET SUCH AN AWARD???????........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 02:30 PM~18011769
> *PLEASE!!!....NO MORE "DETAILS"....WE SHOULD AWARD YOU WITH THE "DRAMA QUEEN" AWARD.....OR THE "ATTENTION WHORE" AWARD......SOMEBODY KNOW WHERE WE CAN GET SUCH AN AWARD???????........
> *


Shit those may be up in your display case as you keep posting on a topic that you want to go away. :biggrin: Anyway I dont know you ,or where you from, but where Im from if you let a person take you for a g and dont say shit that make you a bitch. Anyway if Im boring you buy a documenting a scam artist then by all meens do not feel obligated to read the postings. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18011741
> *BEN!!!!!... :nono:  :nono:  :nono: DONT ANSWER THE FONE!!!!!!!.....AND DONT LET HIM LEAVE YOU A MESSAGE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 02:43 PM~18011830
> *Shit those may be up in your display case as you keep posting on a topic that you want to go away.  :biggrin: Anyway I dont know you ,or where you from, but where Im from if you let a person take you for a g and dont say shit that make you a bitch. Anyway if Im boring you buy a documenting a scam artist then by all meens do not feel obligated to read the postings.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Art Loks?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 01:43 PM~18011830
> *Shit those most be up in your display case as you keep posting on a topic that you want to go away.  :biggrin: Anyway I dont know you ,or where you from, but where Im from if you let a person take you for a g and dont say shit that make you a bitch. Anyway if Im boring you buy a documenting a scam artist then by all meens do not feel obligated to read the postings.  :biggrin:
> *



I dont know nore do i give a fuck where you from, but around here, someone take us for a "G", we dont type about it.....mutha fuckas get dealt with....we let the "PAPER" type about it.....and we aint no bitches around here....we some drunk, wino, borracho, good times, ass whoopin', rim sellin', vynil spinnin', lowrider crusin', mutha fuckas........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 9 2010, 10:31 PM~18008051
> *?????????????????????
> *


fresno homie!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 02:52 PM~18011881
> *I dont know nore do i give a fuck where you from, but around here, someone take us for a "G", we dont type about it.....mutha fuckas get dealt with....we let the "PAPER" type about it.....and we aint no bitches around here....we some drunk, wino, borracho, good times, ass whoopin', rim sellin', vynil spinnin', lowrider crusin', mutha fuckas........
> *



HELL YEAH YOU TELL HIM THE ONLY BITCHES AROUND HERE ARE THE ONES CRYING AND WORKING ON THE STREETS !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 01:54 PM~18011893
> *HELL YEAH YOU TELL HIM THE ONLY BITCHES AROUND HERE ARE THE ONES CRYING AND WORKING ON THE STREETS !!! :biggrin:
> *



AND ONLY ONE MUTHA FUCKA CRYING HERE IS JUSTIN.....YOU WANT YOUR "G"????....GET YOUR ASS UP AND GO GET THE MUTHA FUCKA.....THEN TYPE ABOUT HOW YOU GOT YOUR "G" OR HOW YOU DIDNT GET YOUR "G" BACK...........DONT TALK ABOUT IT...BE ABOUT IT...STOP ACTING LIKE THE BITCH YOU CLAIMING NOT TO BE....


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:sprint: :sprint: :run:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 01:54 PM~18011893
> *HELL YEAH YOU TELL HIM THE ONLY BITCHES AROUND HERE ARE THE ONES CRYING AND WORKING ON THE STREETS !!! :biggrin:
> *



SUP O.G!!!!!!!....I SEE YOU IN MY CORNER........NICE......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 10 2010, 02:02 PM~18011943
> *:sprint:  :sprint:  :run:
> *



I KNOW HUH.......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 02:52 PM~18011881
> *I dont know nore do i give a fuck where you from, but around here, someone take us for a "G", we dont type about it.....mutha fuckas get dealt with....we let the "PAPER" type about it.....and we aint no bitches around here....we some drunk, wino, borracho, good times, ass whoopin', rim sellin', vynil spinnin', lowrider crusin', mutha fuckas........
> *


DJ,

Ive probally done just as much dirt , if not more, as you but on the real it better to let the system in place work for you rather than get cought up in it. Trust me on that as I got in system and did time due to behaving like a crazy young thug. Now go rush out and do some dirt and risk losing freedom or sit back and contemplate handling the shit in a way where take no risk. Easy choice man. When I was young used to think diferently but age , and expeience, got ways of wising a person up. 

Justin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 02:47 PM~18011854
> *What up Art Loks?
> *


IM HERE OG,,,,HAD TO COME TO MY HOMIES SHOP AND CHANGE OUT MY MOMMAS TIRES,,, NEW TIRES AND BALANCE,,,, SUMMERTIME!!!
:wave:

AND I WILL CALL U LATER OG SO I CAN DROP OFF THAT MUSIC FOR YOU tomorrow HOMEGIRL!!!!

!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 03:04 PM~18011952
> *DJ,
> 
> Ive probally done just as much dirt , if not more, as you but on the real it better to let the system in place work for you rather than get cought up in it. Trust me on that as I got in system and did time due to behaving like a crazy young thug. Now go rush out and do some dirt and risk losing freedom or sit back and contemplate handling the shit in a way where take no risk. Easy choice man. When I was young used to think diferently but age , and expeience, got ways of wising a person up.
> ...



im gonna do this ART BUCK style!!!


LET THE SHIT GO JUSTIN YOU GET UR DEAL WIT M AND SONS. AND THE REST OF US ON HERE REMEMBER WHO WE ARE!!!!


OG AZ-SIDE!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 02:04 PM~18011952
> *DJ,
> 
> Ive probally done just as much dirt , if not more, as you but on the real it better to let the system in place work for you rather than get cought up in it. Trust me on that as I got in system and did time due to behaving like a crazy young thug. Now go rush out and do some dirt and risk losing freedom or sit back and contemplate handling the shit in a way where take no risk. Easy choice man. When I was young used to think diferently but age , and expeience, got ways of wising a person up.
> ...



ANYONE ELSE SMELL THAT????...I SMELL A PUSSY......DUDE...SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY....WHEN HAS THE "SYSTEM" EVER WORKED FOR YOU OR ANYONE OF US...YOUR TALKING ABOUT A FUCKIN' "G"...IF IT MEANS THAT MUCH TO YOU, THEN GO GET YOUR "G", UNLESS YOU CAN SHIT A "G" EVERYDAY OR TWICE A DAY AT THAT, LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE AREADY....YOU GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL!! NOW MOVE THE FUCK ON WITH YOUR LIFE....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:02 PM~18011944
> *SUP O.G!!!!!!!....I SEE YOU IN MY CORNER........NICE......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 02:04 PM~18011952
> *DJ,
> 
> Ive probally done just as much dirt , if not more, as you but on the real it better to let the system in place work for you rather than get cought up in it. Trust me on that as I got in system and did time due to behaving like a crazy young thug. Now go rush out and do some dirt and risk losing freedom or sit back and contemplate handling the shit in a way where take no risk. Easy choice man. When I was young used to think diferently but age , and expeience, got ways of wising a person up.
> ...



ANYONE ELSE SMELL THAT????...I SMELL A PUSSY......DUDE...SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY....WHEN HAS THE "SYSTEM" EVER WORKED FOR YOU OR ANYONE OF US...YOUR TALKING ABOUT A FUCKIN' "G"...IF IT MEANS THAT MUCH TO YOU, THEN GO GET YOUR "G", UNLESS YOU CAN SHIT A "G" EVERYDAY OR TWICE A DAY AT THAT, LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE AREADY....YOU GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL!! NOW MOVE THE FUCK ON WITH YOUR LIFE....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 10 2010, 03:04 PM~18011953
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IM HERE OG,,,,HAD TO COME TO MY HOMIES SHOP AND CHANGE OUT MY MOMMAS TIRES,,, NEW TIRES AND BALANCE,,,, SUMMERTIME!!!
> :wave:
> ...


 :biggrin: cool


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I bet he replys to my last post......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:15 PM~18012006
> *I bet he replys to my last post......
> *


Yup wait for it wait for it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:12 PM~18011994
> *ANYONE ELSE SMELL THAT????...I SMELL A PUSSY......DUDE...SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY....WHEN HAS THE "SYSTEM" EVER WORKED FOR YOU OR ANYONE OF US...YOUR TALKING ABOUT A FUCKIN' "G"...IF IT MEANS THAT MUCH TO YOU, THEN GO GET YOUR "G", UNLESS YOU CAN SHIT A "G" EVERYDAY OR TWICE A DAY AT THAT, LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE AREADY....YOU GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL!! NOW MOVE THE FUCK ON WITH YOUR LIFE....
> *


Man in my experience system has generally worked. Even when I got locked up I can say I deserved it based on my own actions. However man feel free to think of me as you please as when I was a young I thought like you but age and experience wisened me up a bit.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 10 2010, 03:07 PM~18011972
> *im gonna do this ART BUCK style!!!
> LET THE SHIT GO JUSTIN YOU GET UR DEAL WIT M AND SONS. AND THE REST OF US ON HERE REMEMBER WHO WE ARE!!!!
> OG AZ-SIDE!
> *


*QUE-NO WE LIVE LEARN AND MOVE THE FUK ON I KNOW I DO :biggrin: !!!!

*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:15 PM~18012006
> *I bet he replys to my last post......
> *


 :uh: I generally speak when spoken to or about.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WE ARE GHETTO AND HE IS EDUCATED HOMIE LEAVE HIM ALONE :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 02:18 PM~18012022
> *Man in my experience system has generally worked. Even when I got locked up I can say I deserved it based on my own actions. However man feel free to think of me as you please as when I was a young I thought like you but age and experience wisened me up a bit.
> *



I TOLD YOU......LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT HAS TO HAVE THE LAST WORD, SHE, I MEAN HE REPLIED.......TO FUNNY........DUDE!!!..GET THE FUCK OVER THE ASS FUCKIN' YOU GOT!!!!....



WATCH HER REPLY TO THIS........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OK GOT TO GO :biggrin: TALK TO YOU HOMIES LATER!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 02:22 PM~18012039
> *WE ARE GHETTO AND HE IS EDUCATED HOMIE LEAVE HIM ALONE  :biggrin:
> *



CORRECTION MY DEAR....WE ARE STREET SMART....WHO GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL??????...NOT ONE OF US......HIS EDUCATION DONT MEAN SHIT ON THE STREET......I DONT SEE US AS "GHETTO"....JUST MORE "INTELLIGENT" THAN HE IS.....IN OTHER WORDS,...."STREET SMART".. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*SOMETHING TO CLEAR YOUR MIND OFF THE BULLSHIT HOMIES!!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:27 PM~18012062
> *CORRECTION MY DEAR....WE ARE STREET SMART....WHO GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL??????...NOT ONE OF US......HIS EDUCATION DONT MEAN SHIT ON THE STREET......I DONT SEE US AS "GHETTO"....JUST MORE "INTELLIGENT" THAN HE IS.....IN OTHER WORDS,...."STREET SMART".. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH STREET SMART WE ARE!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG!!!..ITS BEEN PAST 10 MIN AND NO REPLY FROM THE CRY BABY....DID HE FINALLY GO AWAY WITH HIS TAIL BEWTEEN HIS LEGS AND ACCEPT THE FACT HE GOT FUCKED AND NO ONE REALLY GIVES A SHIT?????.....LETS HOPE AND PRAY.....













watch him reply to this post.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 02:31 PM~18012072
> *SOMETHING TO CLEAR YOUR MIND OFF THE BULLSHIT HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



GOT ANY, AS MIKEY PUTS IT, "FAT GIRLS".......THAT WILL CLEAR MY MIND FOR A WHILE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 12:33 PM~18011101
> *Now who has excusses???....Ben never would of let you leave his shop without knowing you were satisfided (no ****).....and yes, WHY DIDNT YOUR STUPID ASS JUST GO TO BIG BEN TO BEGIN WITH????????......he is a very well respected and very well known man on this site....you going to M&SONS was a stupid move on your part....YO BEN!!!!!!!!!...HOW YA DOING FUCKER!!?????!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Fuck Big Ben :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2010, 02:41 PM~18012115
> *Fuck Big Ben  :biggrin:
> *



NO!!!!FUCK YOU!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18011240
> *I had put a status on myspace that I was just fed up.. This SHIT HEAD goes and puts "OMG you got divorced" Dude I had everyone and their mama calling me!!!!! That jack ass LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahaha I was just trying to help you guys up memeber ii was going to have a conversation with Ruben I know you are a good caring girl


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18011519
> *JUSTIN JUST DROP IT ALREADY HOMMIE GO ON TO THE NEXT SUBJECT....OR LIKE I SAID START A M&SONS THREAD THIS ISNT THE PLACE FOR JUSTICE. NOT TAKING ANY SIDES JUST A BORING ASS SUBJECT
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 PM~18011208
> *I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON THE WAY I DO BUSINESS.... I REALLY WANT THE HOMIES TO KNOW THAT I WILL ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR YOU GUYS WHEN DEALING WITH ME... I KNOW I'M NOT A BIG TIME SHOP LIKE THE ONES YOU SEE OUT THERE BUT I WILL GET THE JOB DONE AND RIGHT!!! (NOHOMO) :biggrin:  AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR PUTTING YOUR TRUST IN ME AND I'LL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR WHEN YOU GUYS NEED ME..... (NO ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 03:32 PM~18012080
> *HELL YEAH STREET SMART WE ARE!!!
> *




:thumbsup: How are you doing OG


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:36 PM~18012094
> *OMG!!!..ITS BEEN PAST 10 MIN AND NO REPLY FROM THE CRY BABY....DID HE FINALLY GO AWAY WITH HIS TAIL BEWTEEN HIS LEGS AND ACCEPT THE FACT HE GOT FUCKED AND NO ONE REALLY GIVES A SHIT?????.....LETS HOPE AND PRAY.....
> watch him reply to this post.......
> *






:roflmao: Haaa ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:11 PM~18011986
> *ANYONE ELSE SMELL THAT????...I SMELL A PUSSY......DUDE...SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY....WHEN HAS THE "SYSTEM" EVER WORKED FOR YOU OR ANYONE OF US...YOUR TALKING ABOUT A FUCKIN' "G"...IF IT MEANS THAT MUCH TO YOU, THEN GO GET YOUR "G", UNLESS YOU CAN SHIT A "G" EVERYDAY OR TWICE A DAY AT THAT, LEAVE IT THE FUCK ALONE AREADY....YOU GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL!! NOW MOVE THE FUCK ON WITH YOUR LIFE....
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 03:31 PM~18012072
> *SOMETHING TO CLEAR YOUR MIND OFF THE BULLSHIT HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



" Nice pictures !! "


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:48 PM~18012161
> *NO!!!!FUCK YOU!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: only today I give you permiso to say anything you want but if you fuck with my sister wedding I will find you cabron .......... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 03:31 PM~18012072
> *SOMETHING TO CLEAR YOUR MIND OFF THE BULLSHIT HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bumper checkin :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sappening AZ-Side!! :wow:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 03:27 PM~18012062
> *CORRECTION MY DEAR....WE ARE STREET SMART....WHO GOT FUCKED ON THIS DEAL??????...NOT ONE OF US......HIS EDUCATION DONT MEAN SHIT ON THE STREET......I DONT SEE US AS "GHETTO"....JUST MORE "INTELLIGENT" THAN HE IS.....IN OTHER WORDS,...."STREET SMART".. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WHAT THA FUKKKKKK! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SUCH A SIMPLE TOPIC,,,,, 
THE BEST WAY IS TO NOT RESPOND,,,, 
NOT STREET SMART,,
EDUCATED THUGS ,,
GANGSTER,,,
OR ANY OTHER BULLSHIT,,,
DONT RESPOND,,,,
LIKE A SAY IT TURNS INVISIBLE TILL ITS IN MY MOTHERFUCKIN FACE,,,, 
THEN I WILL GLADLY SERVE YOU!!! :biggrin: 
:nono:
NO HARM NO FOUL... WE ALL LIVE AND LEARN,, WE WILL ALL LEARN FROM EACHOTHER,,
:wave:



I AM NOT PICKEN SIDES,,,
I REALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK(RIGHT ART BUCK!!!) 
BUT WHEN U GET ALL BACK AND FORTH ON A SCREEN ,,,,,MAN????
:dunno: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2010, 05:27 PM~18012571
> *WHAT THA FUKKKKKK! :wow:
> *


What up Mr. Luna?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2010, 03:26 PM~18012347
> *:uh: only today I give you permiso to say anything you want but if you fuck with my sister wedding I will find you cabron .......... :biggrin:
> *



Your sisters' having a wedding?????!!!!!.....WHY AM I NOT DJing THE WEDDING??????....CABRON!!!!!........I DONT WANNA FUCK WITH YOUR SISTERS WEDDING,.....I WANNA FUCK WITH YOU.....**** OR NO ****.....IT DONT MATTER.....WHAT UP GATO!!!?????? :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 06:51 PM~18012954
> *Your sisters' having a wedding?????!!!!!.....WHY AM I NOT DJing THE WEDDING??????....CABRON!!!!!........I DONT WANNA FUCK WITH YOUR SISTERS WEDDING,.....I WANNA FUCK WITH YOU.....**** OR NO ****.....IT DONT MATTER.....WHAT UP GATO!!!?????? :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 02:07 PM~18011635
> *there aint nothing about you that says "RUN"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:  OK OK...I MIGHT NOT RUN  BUT I WILL WALK FAST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 10 2010, 02:01 PM~18011595
> *WHAT UP SINGLE PUMP KING (RICK)
> *


whats up big mike thanks for the footage showing everyone im still the SINGLE PUMP KING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 10 2010, 04:41 PM~18012408
> * 'sappening AZ-Side!!  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2010, 05:27 PM~18012571
> *CALM DOWN OLD MAN!!! DON'T GET YOUR SPEEDOS IN A BUNCH!!!!!  :biggrin: :rimshot:*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 07:45 PM~18013324
> *:uh: CALM DOWN OLD MAN!!! DON'T GET YOUR SPEEDOS IN A BUNCH!!!!!  :biggrin: :rimshot:
> *


he mad i took his 64 for a cruise without telling him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 06:51 PM~18012954
> *Your sisters' having a wedding?????!!!!!.....WHY AM I NOT DJing THE WEDDING??????....CABRON!!!!!........I DONT WANNA FUCK WITH YOUR SISTERS WEDDING,.....I WANNA FUCK WITH YOU.....**** OR NO ****.....IT DONT MATTER.....WHAT UP GATO!!!?????? :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


wtf alex you cheating puto :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 10 2010, 02:09 PM~18011648
> *Oh yea?! Where?
> 
> I wont be undersold :biggrin:
> ...


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats up homeboys!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 07:48 PM~18013346
> *he mad i took his 64 for a cruise without telling him!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 DO YOU MEAN THE '64 BISCAYNE THAT BIG BEN POSTED UP EARLIER!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 07:48 PM~18013346
> *he mad i took his 64 for a cruise without telling him!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



What and you didn't come and visit???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 07:49 PM~18013353
> *wtf alex you cheating puto  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE HONDA GUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 07:50 PM~18013364
> *whats up homeboys!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN SEÑOR IDENTITY!!! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 03:18 PM~18012022
> *Man in my experience system has generally worked. Even when I got locked up I can say I deserved it based on my own actions. However man feel free to think of me as you please as when I was a young I thought like you but age and experience wisened me up a bit.
> *


so you saying that this guy Dj don;t know shit and he a pussy and a fuking ass hole and he smells and needs to grow up and he also dating gato :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















sup alex aka mi homito


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 07:54 PM~18013395
> *:wave: QUE HONDA GUEY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


just got out from work and reading the novela about some fucking wheels :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 10 2010, 07:53 PM~18013389
> *What and you didn't come and visit???
> *



it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!

here is what happen................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2010, 03:41 PM~18012115
> *Fuck Big Ben  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18013435
> *just got out from work and reading the novela about some fucking wheels :angry:
> *


:uh: :yessad: YA TIENEN QUE CAMBIAR ESTE CHINGADA CANAL DE NOVELA!!!!!!! :biggrin: QUE NO???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 09:22 AM~18010021
> *Great idea had car been running and not sitting on blocks. Internet will not be getting disconnected and I do not see documenting a scam as a waste of anything. This guy at M & Sons knows his names being mentioned on here yet still does nothing. Maybe he thinks customers are so insignifigant as to be bothered with? Obviously he thinks something as will let himself ,and business, remain on blast rather than manning up to his word.  If I cost the guy 10 customers hes lost damn near 10g and me 600 tops . And this aint only site story is being documented on and I guarantee Ill be topping Google and cost him well more than 10 costumers. One things for sure if guy wants to keep 900 and lose 20g or more he is not very intelligent. :biggrin:
> *


CALLATE CALLATE QUE ME DESEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESPEEERAS "KIKO" :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 10 2010, 08:10 PM~18013504
> *:uh: :yessad: YA TIENEN QUE CAMBIAR ESTE CHINGADA CANAL DE NOVELA!!!!!!! :biggrin: QUE NO???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


SIMON LESS TALKING OR READING AND MORE NALGAS BIG BEN CLOCK IN PERRO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 08:15 PM~18013545
> *SIMON LESS TALKING OR READING AND MORE NALGAS BIG BEN CLOCK IN PERRO
> *



WHERE THE FUCK IS BIGBEN?????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


thats badass homie much propps :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:25 PM~18013597
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS BIGBEN?????
> *


golden corral I think or eatin winnies with gato


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 08:27 PM~18013615
> *golden corral I think or eatin winnies with gato
> *



golden corral.....damn that 1st class buffet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:31 PM~18013636
> *golden corral.....damn that 1st class buffet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 08:26 PM~18013607
> *thats badass homie much propps  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 07:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


DAAAAAMN PUTO....... THIS IS WHAT U DID WHILE WE WERE CAMPIN????  

YA....... HOMEY CARD PULLED AND A $100 FINE!!!! :biggrin: 

SHITS BADASS BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2010, 08:39 PM~18013696
> *DAAAAAMN PUTO....... THIS IS WHAT U DID WHILE WE WERE CAMPIN????
> 
> YA....... HOMEY CARD PULLED AND A $100 FINE!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


x81 I wish you would of had left me a 30pk :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...



hahahhaha fukn mando and drunk driving :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 06:49 PM~18013353
> *wtf alex you cheating puto  :biggrin:
> *



EATEN AINT CHEATEN........(you jelious???)........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 06:58 PM~18013429
> *so you saying that this guy Dj don;t know shit and he a pussy and a fuking ass hole and he smells and needs to grow up and he also dating gato :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> sup alex aka mi homito
> *



I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT THIS BITCH SAYS ABOUT ME....YOU OUGHTA HEAR THE SHIT I SAY ABOUT HER/HIM WHATEVER IT IS......I THINK IT MIGHT BE THE SUPER MODEL NEXT TO LUNAS RIDE.....I COULD BE WRONG,,,THEN AGAIN...........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 06:59 PM~18013435
> *just got out from work and reading the novela about some fucking wheels :angry:
> *




HOW CAN YOU SAY YOU "READ" IF JUSTIN DIDNT POST ANY PICTURES?????? :0 :0 :0 :0 ..........YOU CANT READ MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18013824
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT THIS BITCH SAYS ABOUT ME....YOU OUGHTA HEAR THE SHIT I SAY ABOUT HER/HIM WHATEVER IT IS......I THINK IT MIGHT BE THE SUPER MODEL NEXT TO LUNAS RIDE.....I COULD BE WRONG,,,THEN AGAIN...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA SHE WAS HOT NEXT TO THE BISCAYNE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that is funny!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 07:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...



AT 2:10.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT!!!!!....I COULD JUST IMAGINE THE SIZE OF YOUR EYES HOW BIG THEY GOT WHEN YOU SAW THEM KEYS........LMFAO!!!!!...THAT WAS SWEET MANDO!!!!! BIG PROPS......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2010, 08:02 PM~18013848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YA SHE WAS HOT NEXT TO THE BISCAYNE!!! :biggrin:
> *



LUNA,...AT YOUR AGE, ANYTHING IS "HOT" NEXT TO YOUR CAR.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ........HOW YA DOING YA OLD FUCKER!!!!!!!!...ITS BEEN A MINUTE........


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 09:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 07:27 PM~18013615
> *golden corral I think or eatin winnies with gato
> *



MAYBE HE WENT TO CHICOS TACOS........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 07:32 PM~18013643
> *simon  :biggrin:
> *



MAN,...WHERE THE FUCK IS THIS TACO VENDING MUTHA FUCKA AT????????....


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Knightstalker, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, PHXROJOE


SUP HOMIES!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...



You a fool Mando. That video was tight


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 09:53 PM~18014172
> *Knightstalker, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, PHXROJOE
> SUP HOMIES!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's happen midnite ????its good to see you back homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

HOW YA DOING YA OLD FUCKER!!!!!!!!...ITS BEEN A MINUTE........
[/quote]
THAT"S WHAT SHE SAAAAAAAAAAAID


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT VIDEO WAS FUCKIN BAD ASS AND FUNNY!!!! I ESPECIALLY LIKE THE PART WHEN YOU OPEN THE DOOR AND ALL THE EMPTY BEER CANS FALL OUT!!!!! hno: I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL PART 2 COMES OUT!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 08:55 PM~18013795
> *EATEN AINT CHEATEN........(you jelious???)........
> *


yes it is estupit ask big ben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 10 2010, 09:02 PM~18013848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YA SHE WAS HOT NEXT TO THE BISCAYNE!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 DAMN LUNA!!!  YOUR IMPALA GOT "GANKED" IN THAT VIDEO!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:30 PM~18014390
> *yes it is estupit ask big ben
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> HOW YA DOING YA OLD FUCKER!!!!!!!!...ITS BEEN A MINUTE........


THAT"S WHAT SHE SAAAAAAAAAAAID
[/quote]


AT LEAST "SHE" SAID IT AND NOT "HE"........HOW YOU AND JUSTIN DONING?????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 10 2010, 09:11 PM~18014266
> *what's happen midnite ????its good to see you back homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP JOE....GOOD TO BE BACK HOMIE......HOW THE FUCK YA BEEN???????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

spirit16, Justin-Az, daddyworld


GREAT,......LOOK WHOS BACK AND GONNA START POSTING HER SAD STORIES..... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 10:48 PM~18014516
> *spirit16, Justin-Az, daddyworld
> GREAT,......LOOK WHOS BACK AND GONNA START POSTING HER SAD STORIES..... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Damn you always up on my dick. Only sad story I see is a motha fucking DJ online at 10:50pm on a Friday not instead of out getting paid spinning that vinyl.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 09:50 PM~18014526
> *Damn you like a bitch homie always up on my dick. Only sad story I see is a motha fucking DJ online at 10:50pm on a friday not instead of out gettin paid spinning that vynle.
> *




LOOK DIP SHIT...I JUST HAD SURGERY ON MY FUCKIN' KNEE....SO FUCK YOU AND THE SORRY PONY YOU RODE IN ON!!!!!!YOU GOT SOME SHIT YOU WANNA SAY, LETS MEET SOME WHERE AND ILL GIVE YOU THE OPPERTUNITY TO SAY IT TO MY FACE PUNK......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 10:52 PM~18014542
> *LOOK DIP SHIT...I JUST HAD SURGERY ON MY FUCKIN' KNEE....SO FUCK YOU AND THE SORRY PONY YOU RODE IN ON!!!!!!YOU GOT SOME SHIT YOU WANNA SAY, LETS MEET SOME WHERE AND ILL GIVE YOU THE OPPERTUNITY TO SAY IT TO MY FACE PUNK......
> *


You don't need yo fucking knee to spin vinyl man. Anyway dude if you gonna talk shit expect to have it talked back. And for damn sure you ought get off my dick as you starting to look **** up in here.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 09:55 PM~18014554
> *You don't need yo fucking knee to spin vinyl man. Anyway dude if you gonna talk shit expect to have it talked back. And for damn sure you ought get off my dick as you starting to look **** up in here.
> *




COME TO SHOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU KNOW.....AND I AINT TALKING SHIT.....LETS MEET SOME WHERE BITCH.....LET ME SHOW YOU HOW **** I WANNA GET WITH YOU....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18014526
> *Damn you always up on my dick. Only sad story I see is a motha fucking DJ online at 10:50pm on a Friday not instead of out getting paid spinning that vinyl.
> *


wtf I tought it was saturday :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 10:57 PM~18014570
> *COME TO SHOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU KNOW.....AND I AINT TALKING SHIT.....LETS MEET SOME WHERE BITCH.....LET ME SHOW YOU HOW **** I WANNA GET WITH YOU....
> *


Damn now you wanna show me how **** you can get? LOLOL I got enough shit going on that no need to go out to the ghetto to meet a out of work dj with a bum ass knee. Sorry but some us up on our game not all bout talking shit online.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 09:58 PM~18014575
> *wtf I tought it was saturday  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HUH...HE GETTING NERVIOUS HE DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TODAY IS ANY MORE........FUCKIN' PUNK......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 10:57 PM~18014570
> *COME TO SHOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU KNOW.....AND I AINT TALKING SHIT.....LETS MEET SOME WHERE BITCH.....LET ME SHOW YOU HOW **** I WANNA GET WITH YOU....
> *


COCHINO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18014582
> *I KNOW HUH...HE GETTING NERVIOUS HE DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TODAY IS ANY MORE........FUCKIN' PUNK......
> *


so is it friday or saturday help me out here :biggrin: tata luna where are you?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18014582
> *I KNOW HUH...HE GETTING NERVIOUS HE DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TODAY IS ANY MORE........FUCKIN' PUNK......
> *


Now man you got it str8 up twisted. I aint nervous of shit dog I done been in battle fields man and aint studying a out of work DJ .


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

OH FUCK TOO MUCH FUC*#%G VIOLENCE IN THIS PAGE CAN WE GET BACK TO LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18014581
> *Damn now you wanna show me how **** you can get? LOLOL I got enough shit going on that no need to go out to the ghetto to meet a out of work dj with a bum ass knee. Sorry but some us up on our game not all bout talking shit online.
> *




LETS MEET SOME WHERE BITCH...RIGHT NOW..TONIGHT....IM CALLING YOU OUT PUNK......FUCH THE GHETTO...ILL COME TO YOU......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 11 2010, 12:01 AM~18014596
> *OH FUCK TOO MUCH FUC*#%G VIOLENCE IN THIS PAGE CAN WE GET BACK TO LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18014581
> *Damn now you wanna show me how **** you can get? LOLOL I got enough shit going on that no need to go out to the ghetto to meet a out of work dj with a bum ass knee. Sorry but some us up on our game not all bout talking shit online.
> *


? who was the talking shit about M&Sons oh yhea cuz he doesen't know his wheels ha :0 sup alex big ben and compita in tha house


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18014585
> *COCHINO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



COCHINO IS COCHINO DOES....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:01 PM~18014597
> *LETS MEET SOME WHERE BITCH...RIGHT NOW..TONIGHT....IM CALLING YOU OUT PUNK......FUCH THE GHETTO...ILL COME TO YOU......
> *


OK homie. Im rolling out to frys on Cotton lane and Bell. Cant miss me as will be in a yellow car with a body kit.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18014606
> *? who was the  talking shit about M&Sons oh yhea cuz he doesen't know his wheels ha  :0  sup alex big ben and compita in tha house
> *



SUP HOMIE!!!!!....HOW YA BEEN!!!!??????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:01 PM~18014597
> *LETS MEET SOME WHERE BITCH...RIGHT NOW..TONIGHT....IM CALLING YOU OUT PUNK......FUCH THE GHETTO...ILL COME TO YOU......
> *


need a ride or you taking the hummer 500 balazoz :biggrin: maaaaan am bored sup pitirijas


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:02 PM~18014606
> *? who was the  talking shit about M&Sons oh yhea cuz he doesen't know his wheels ha  :0  sup alex big ben and compita in tha house
> *


'SUP COMPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 10:03 PM~18014609
> *OK homie. Im rolling out to frys on Cotton lane and Bell. Cant miss me as will be in a yellow CAB with a body kit.
> *






FIXED


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:02 PM~18014607
> *COCHINO IS COCHINO DOES....
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:02 PM~18014604
> *
> *


'SUP GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 10:03 PM~18014609
> *OK homie. Im rolling out to frys on Cotton lane and Bell. Cant miss me as will be in a yellow car with a body kit.
> *




OR YOU TAKING YOUR MAMAS CAR?????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:04 PM~18014618
> *FIXED
> *


don't do it homes he a jura lol fuuuuck I need a beer mikey where are you


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 11 2010, 12:05 AM~18014625
> *'SUP GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN MAYNE, JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON MY RIDE, GOING TO GLENDALE AUTO SWAPMEET MANANA!..WHATS CRACKING WITH YOU LOCO?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 10 2010, 11:01 PM~18014596
> *OH FUCK TOO MUCH FUC*#%G VIOLENCE IN THIS PAGE CAN WE GET BACK TO LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


q onda desaparecido dichosos los ojos


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:06 PM~18014635
> *don't do it homes he a jura lol fuuuuck I need a beer mikey where are you
> *



I DONT GIVE A GOOD FLYING FUCK AT A ROLLEN DOUNUT WHAT THE FUCK HE IS.....BOTTOM LINE...HE A PUNK.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 11:03 PM~18014609
> *OK homie. Im rolling out to frys on Cotton lane and Bell. Cant miss me as will be in a yellow car with a body kit.
> *


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck get gas reimbursment dj thats far ta' loco cotton lane


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 10 2010, 11:04 PM~18014614
> *'SUP COMPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nariz boleada y usted como esta la family


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18014642
> *I DONT GIVE A GOOD FLYING FUCK AT A ROOLEN DOUNUT WHAT THE FUCK HE IS.....BOTTOM LINE...HE A PUNK.......
> *


ok translate :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 10 2010, 11:01 PM~18014596
> *OH FUCK TOO MUCH FUC*#%G VIOLENCE IN THIS PAGE CAN WE GET BACK TO LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

SO LET ME TELL YA WHAT HE'S GONNA DO.....HE GOT OFF LINE AND GOT BACK ON AS A GUEST....GONNA WAIT TIL MAYBE 12:30 THEN GET BACK ON LINE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW I DIDNT SHOW AND HOW HE WAITED....THIS GUY MUST THINK THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW......DOES ANYONE BESIDES M&SONS KNOW WHAT THIS PUSSY LOOKS LIKE??????...SOME SAY HE A COP....I DONT GIVE A FUCK...IF HE NEEDS A BADGE TO GET AN ASS WHOOPEN, THEN SO BE IT.....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18014638
> *CHILLIN MAYNE, JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON MY RIDE, GOING TO GLENDALE AUTO SWAPMEET MANANA!..WHATS CRACKING WITH YOU LOCO?
> *


me trais algo guey ooooooooooorrraaaallleeeeeeeeee


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

SO LET ME TELL YA WHAT HE'S GONNA DO.....HE GOT OFF LINE AND GOT BACK ON AS A GUEST....GONNA WAIT TIL MAYBE 12:30 THEN GET BACK ON LINE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW I DIDNT SHOW AND HOW HE WAITED....THIS GUY MUST THINK THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW......DOES ANYONE BESIDES M&SONS KNOW WHAT THIS PUSSY LOOKS LIKE??????...SOME SAY HE A COP....I DONT GIVE A FUCK...IF HE NEEDS A BADGE TO GET AN ASS WHOOPEN, THEN SO BE IT.....


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18014638
> *CHILLIN MAYNE, JUST GOT DONE WORKING ON MY RIDE, GOING TO GLENDALE AUTO SWAPMEET MANANA!..WHATS CRACKING WITH YOU LOCO?
> *


NOW WHAT DO YOU DOING TO UR CAR GUEY?IT'S CLEAN GUEY ALREADY!!!!!!NADA TRYING TO STAY OUT THE SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:12 PM~18014672
> *SO LET ME TELL YA WHAT HE'S GONNA DO.....HE GOT OFF LINE AND GOT BACK ON AS A GUEST....GONNA WAIT TIL MAYBE 12:30 THEN GET BACK ON LINE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW I DIDNT SHOW AND HOW HE WAITED....THIS GUY MUST THINK THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW......DOES ANYONE BESIDES M&SONS KNOW WHAT THIS PUSSY LOOKS LIKE??????...SOME SAY HE A COP....I DONT GIVE A FUCK...IF HE NEEDS A BADGE TO GET AN ASS WHOOPEN, THEN SO BE IT.....
> *


es el mall cop sshhhhhhhhhhh :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 10 2010, 11:12 PM~18014681
> *NOW WHAT DO YOU DOING TO UR CAR GUEY?IT'S CLEAN GUEY ALREADY!!!!!!NADA TRYING TO STAY OUT THE SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


smart man y la chingona como anda


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 11 2010, 12:12 AM~18014681
> *NOW WHAT DO YOU DOING TO UR CAR GUEY?IT'S CLEAN GUEY ALREADY!!!!!!NADA TRYING TO STAY OUT THE SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YUO CAN NEVER STOP WORKING ON IT, LITTLE SHIT HERE AND THERE:happysad: GRACIAS :biggrin: YOU AINT LYING EITHER :burn:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:09 PM~18014651
> *nariz boleada y usted como esta la family
> *


BIEN GRACIAS A DIOS,AL 100 COMPA YA TE LA SABES Y TU FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18014657
> *ok translate :biggrin:
> *



I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT HE IS...JURA, NINJA, BITCH, PUSSY.....I DONT GIVE A FUCK......YOU COMPRENDE????????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 10 2010, 11:10 PM~18014661
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


x73


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:14 AM~18014688
> *es el mall cop sshhhhhhhhhhh :0
> *


THAT FOOL AINT A COP LOCO, HE JUST WANT TO LOWRIDE, CHAWPS PAINTING HIS RANFLA RIGHT NOW


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:14 PM~18014696
> *YUO CAN NEVER STOP WORKING ON IT, LITTLE SHIT HERE AND THERE:happysad: GRACIAS :biggrin: YOU AINT LYING EITHER :burn:
> *


YOU GOT THE RIGHT GUEY NEVER DONE WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!KEEP IT COOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18014700
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT HE IS...JURA, NINJA, BITCH, PUSSY.....I DONT GIVE A FUCK......YOU COMPRENDE????????
> *


gracias senor haha so let's pick on gato or ben or some one else then me :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 11 2010, 12:16 AM~18014710
> *YOU GOT THE RIGHT GUEY NEVER DONE WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!KEEP IT COOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'LL SEE IT IN VEGAS  :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18014639
> *q onda desaparecido dichosos los ojos
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:17 PM~18014717
> *YOU'LL SEE IT IN VEGAS   :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: D.J. Midnite, compita, New-Image-soldier, Pitirijas, Knightstalker



SEE...THERE HE IS.........


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18014697
> *BIEN GRACIAS A DIOS,AL 100 COMPA YA TE LA SABES Y TU FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


al 100 viejo cesiendo 2 plebes en camino quiero ser como el marinate taxes come chi ching haha q no marinate


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:16 PM~18014711
> *gracias senor haha so let's pick on gato or ben or some one else then me  :biggrin:
> *



HOW BOUT WE PICK ON RAY RAY???????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:18 AM~18014730
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: D.J. Midnite, compita, New-Image-soldier, Pitirijas, Knightstalker
> SEE...THERE HE IS.........
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NOPE THATS NINJA MARINATE :ninja:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:18 PM~18014730
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: D.J. Midnite, compita, New-Image-soldier, Pitirijas, Knightstalker
> SEE...THERE HE IS.........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :x: :x: he gone for gudd paisa boogie paisa boogie fuck am bored


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:20 PM~18014737
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: NOPE THATS NINJA MARINATE :ninja:
> *


oooooooooraaaaaaaaaalllllllllleeeeeeee


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 10:20 PM~18014737
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: NOPE THATS NINJA MARINATE :ninja:
> *



MY BAD MARINATE.........HERE HE IS.....7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:18 PM~18014731
> *al 100 viejo cesiendo 2 plebes en camino quiero ser como el marinate taxes come chi ching haha q no marinate
> *


ay cuando te divorcien compa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


child support ain't going to be fun viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:19 PM~18014735
> *HOW BOUT WE PICK ON RAY RAY???????
> *


no cux if we do then he'll pull the brief case out and no bad convination then lalalalalalalalala and we going to be like hno: hno: hno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 10 2010, 11:22 PM~18014754
> *ay cuando te divorcien compa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> child support ain't going to be fun viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no hay pedo cheaper to keep them cada una en su casa ay que ser ordenado


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:22 PM~18014757
> *no cux if we do then he'll pull the brief case out and no bad convination then lalalalalalalalala and we going to be like hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



FUCK 'EM....ILL KICK HIS ASS TOO.........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:23 PM~18014766
> *no hay pedo cheaper to keep them cada una en su casa ay que ser ordenado
> *



HEY FUCKER....IF YOU BORED, WHY DONT YOU COME OVER AND HAVE SOME BEERS WITH ME.....I GOT PATRON...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:16 PM~18014708
> *THAT FOOL AINT A COP LOCO, HE JUST WANT TO LOWRIDE, CHAWPS PAINTING HIS RANFLA RIGHT NOW
> *


yeah he said that like 254.5 times on thursday and it was a weekend wheel cuz m&sons are mean and won't give his money back then now DJ being mean to him fuckn bully's oh well life a bitch  :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:26 PM~18014790
> *:0  :0
> HEY FUCKER....IF YOU BORED, WHY DONT YOU COME OVER AND HAVE SOME BEERS WITH ME.....I GOT PATRON...... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no no patron for me buddy :barf: :barf: plus your old lady going to kick my ass cuz of you.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:24 PM~18014776
> *FUCK 'EM....ILL KICK HIS ASS TOO.........
> *


wow turbo no more patron for you buddy you getting crazy "LA PRIMERA LIVES" :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18014792
> *yeah he said that like 254.5 times on thursday and it was a weekend wheel cuz m&sons are mean and won't give his money back then now DJ being mean to him fuckn bully's oh well life a bitch    :0
> *




IM NOT BEING MEAN...JUST TIRED OF HIS CRYING ALREADY....FROM DAY ONE THATS ALL HES DONE IS BITCH N MOAN....HELL IF THE ANSWERS WE GAVE HIM WERENT GOOD ENOUGH, FUCK GO GET THE YELLOW PAGES....IF HE WANNA LOW RIDE, THEN LOW RIDE, YOU WANNA CRY AND WRITE NOVELS, GO WRITE FOR THE PAPER....THIS AINT THE "BBB"..WE KNOW WERE AND WHO TO GO TO FOR SHIT....NOT OUR FAULT M&SONS FUCKED YOU OVER......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:29 PM~18014810
> *wow turbo no more patron for you buddy you getting crazy "LA PRIMERA LIVES"  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS FOOL SAID "LA PRIMERA LIVES".... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:31 PM~18014823
> *IM NOT BEING MEAN...JUST TIRED OF HIS CRYING ALREADY....FROM DAY ONE THATS ALL HES DONE IS BITCH N MOAN....HELL IF THE ANSWERS WE GAVE HIM WERENT GOOD ENOUGH, FUCK GO GET THE YELLOW PAGES....IF HE WANNA LOW RIDE, THEN LOW RIDE,  YOU WANNA CRY AND WRITE NOVELS, GO WRITE FOR THE PAPER....THIS AINT THE "BBB"..WE KNOW WERE AND WHO TO GO TO FOR SHIT....NOT OUR FAULT M&SONS FUCKED YOU OVER......
> *


 :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :rimshot: he at fry's :ninja: :ninja: :run: :run: and we all are :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: go DJ!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:33 PM~18014834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS FOOL SAID "LA PRIMERA LIVES".... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


in the mini van with the 13's y todo la HAZARD controlamos todo :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:33 PM~18014835
> *:nicoderm:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :rimshot: he at fry's :ninja:  :ninja:  :run:  :run: and we all are :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: go DJ!!!
> *



HE NOT AT FRYS....FIRST OF ALL YELLOW CAB DONT RUN OUT THAT FAR....SECOND HIS MAMA AINT GONNA LET HIM USE THE CAR TO GET HIS ASS WHOOPED....HE STILL AT HOME JUST LIKE THE REST OF US......REMEMBER....HE WASNT MAN ENOUGH TO CALL M&SONS....HE HAD HIS MOM DO IT.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18014843
> *in the mini van with the 13's y todo la HAZARD controlamos todo  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SURE YOU HAVENT BEEN DRINKING ALREADY????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


WITH THE MINI VAN.......SI WEY....MUY CHINGON


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:37 PM~18014861
> *HE NOT AT FRYS....FIRST OF ALL YELLOW CAB DONT RUN OUT THAT FAR....SECOND HIS MAMA AINT GONNA LET HIM USE THE CAR TO GET HIS ASS WHOOPED....HE STILL AT HOME JUST LIKE THE REST OF US......REMEMBER....HE WASNT MAN ENOUGH TO CALL M&SONS....HE HAD HIS MOM DO IT.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 true :biggrin: where justin at I think he at frys man :happysad: alex I got you back ese mando go get the biscayne and pick us up we going to put in some work ese then bust a chicano U turn :sprint:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup joe are you with us or justin cuz I know you could hold a conversation with justin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:39 PM~18014880
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SURE YOU HAVENT BEEN DRINKING ALREADY????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WITH THE MINI VAN.......SI WEY....MUY CHINGON
> *


nah I just had me a couple beers but am ok senor am ooooooookay


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:40 PM~18014892
> *:0  :0  :0 true  :biggrin: where justin at I think he at frys man  :happysad: alex I got you back ese mando go get the biscayne and pick us up we going to put in some work ese then bust a chicano U turn  :sprint:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!!!...YOU SEE THAT JUSTIN.....I GOTS MY HOMIES IN MY CORNER, NOT THAT I NEED HELP TO FIGHT, BUT THATS WHAT HOMIES DO....YOU FUCK WITH ONE BEAN, YOU FUCK WITH THE WHOLE BURRITO.........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 10:41 PM~18014899
> *sup joe are you with us or justin cuz I know you could hold a conversation with justin :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH....JOE GOT MY BACK AS WELL.....(NO ****)....ITS BROs BEFORE HOES......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:43 PM~18014916
> *THANKS HOMIE!!!!...YOU SEE THAT JUSTIN.....I GOTS MY HOMIES IN MY CORNER, NOT THAT I NEED HELP TO FIGHT, BUT THATS WHAT HOMIES DO....YOU FUCK WITH ONE BEAN, YOU FUCK WITH THE WHOLE BURRITO.........
> *


simon we ready y todo :biggrin: talking bout burritos ill be back :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014923
> *NAH....JOE GOT MY BACK AS WELL.....(NO ****)....ITS BROs BEFORE HOES......
> *


hey carnal have you seen the rollin video and the wing eatn contest? joe was getting down NOT! fuckn with you joe, ready for next year I know UNITY joe is. :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014923
> *NAH....JOE GOT MY BACK AS WELL.....(NO ****)....ITS BROs BEFORE HOES......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

does anybody know if anyone sells mirror kits around here???


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

JUSTIN AT THE FRYS PARKING LOT ON SATURDAY NIGHT WAITING FOR MIDNITE....HE WAS WARMING UP.........


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:56 PM~18014972
> *JUSTIN AT THE FRYS PARKING LOT ON SATURDAY NIGHT WAITING FOR MIDNITE....HE WAS WARMING UP.........
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

JUSTIN STARTED OFF THE DAY JUST FINE OUT ON COTTON LN SOMEWHERE FAR FAR FAR AWAY FROM THE GEHTTO........


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:58 PM~18014986
> *JUSTIN STARTED OFF THE DAY JUST FINE OUT ON COTTON LN SOMEWHERE FAR FAR FAR AWAY FROM THE GEHTTO........
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha don't be hattin


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WHILE WAITING FOR MIDNITE TO SHOW UP SO HE COULD TALK ME TO DEATH.............


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup smiley and arturito loks and alex and knightstalker


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18015021
> *sup smiley and arturito loks and alex and knightstalker
> *



SUP HOMER........


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:06 AM~18015022
> *SUP HOMER........
> *


 :nono: :guns: thats mikey


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:05 AM~18015021
> *sup smiley and arturito loks and alex and knightstalker
> *


aqui nomas carnal..... familia is partyin!!
just chillin!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18015028
> *:nono:  :guns: thats mikey
> *



YEAH....SAME THANG......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:07 AM~18015030
> *YEAH....SAME THANG......
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:07 AM~18015029
> *aqui nomas carnal..... familia is partyin!!
> just chillin!!
> *


mira que nice!!!! drink 1 for me man


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY JUSTIN........


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember there was a guy by the nickname of JustinAZ what happend to that poor guy art, dj, smiley any1 knows what happend to him?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:12 AM~18015051
> *HEY JUSTIN........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG :biggrin: :biggrin: fukn alex you a crazy mofo only if he knew that you were the owner to m&sons































































just fuckn with you :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:14 PM~18015057
> *:0  :0  :0    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OMG  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  fukn alex you a crazy mofo only if he knew that you were the owner to m&sons
> just fuckn with you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:16 AM~18015063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry :happysad: am out am going mimis :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:18 PM~18015070
> *sorry  :happysad: am out am going mimis  :biggrin:
> *














ITS ABOUT TIME..........J/K HOMIE.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY JUSTIN...I DIDNT MEAN TO INTERRUP YOU GETTING READY TO PAINT THE TOWN RED...........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Justin-Az, Knightstalker, JM0NEY, smiley602, 2 83s, ART LOKS


HERE IT IS 12:30 ON THE MONEY.......DIDNT I CALL IT????????.....LET THE CRYING BEGIN.......AGAIN......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:31 AM~18015110
> *D.J. Midnite, Justin-Az, Knightstalker, JM0NEY, smiley602, 2 83s, ART LOKS
> HERE IT IS 12:30 ON THE MONEY.......DIDNT I CALL IT????????.....LET THE CRYING BEGIN.......AGAIN......
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :dunno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 10 2010, 11:31 PM~18015110
> *D.J. Midnite, Justin-Az, Knightstalker, JM0NEY, smiley602, 2 83s, ART LOKS
> HERE IT IS 12:30 ON THE MONEY.......DIDNT I CALL IT????????.....LET THE CRYING BEGIN.......AGAIN......
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:33 AM~18015114
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DJ,

I aint here to fight man, Im here to build a lowrider and take part in something Ive been interested in most my life. Going to meet you in a parking lot was rather stupid but in all reality your shit on here today was over the top. If you up on some drama you be bout that but for me Im going to be about building a lowrider. So do not expect me to meet you in a parking lot again as while standing there drinking my coke for a hour I thought about how immature it was to be there.

J.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 10 2010, 04:01 PM~18011938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took awhile to read thru all the bitchy novelas... :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 10 2010, 11:33 PM~18015117
> *DJ,
> 
> I aint here to fight man, Im here to build a lowrider and take part in something Ive been interested in most my life. Going to meet you in a parking lot was rather stupid but in all reality your shit on here today was over the top to point I had people speak to me about it. If you up on some drama you be bout that but for me Im going to be about building a lowrider. So do not expect me to meet you in a parking lot again as while standing there drinking my coke for a hour I thought about how immature it was to be there.
> ...


YOU WANNA LOWRIDE, THEN LOWRIDE....BE A FUCKIN' MAN AND TAKE THE ASS FUCKEN AND MOVE THE FUCK ON ALREADY....WE DONT WANNA READ YOUR SAD STORIES ABOUT HOW YOU GOT TOOK FOR A "G"....WHO GIVES A FUCK....YOU CAME TO US...WE DIDNT GO LOOKING FOR YOU...MAN UP ALREADY..YOU WANNA CRY??? GO SEE OPRAH....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

RC6DEUCE, gzking, Justin-Az, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, mleyva215, Knightstalker

what is up homies i just went threw the whole chingadera and man homie needs to just drop it. bullshit to the side how is A mothafucken Z doing tonight


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18015131
> *Nice quote  might put that on my signature
> Took awhile to read thru all the bitchy novelas... :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Took awhile to read thru all the bitchy novelas... :uh:
[/quote]


YOU SEE JUSTIN....NO ONE WANTS TO READ IT.....NO ONE GIVES A FUCK....STOP BEING AN ATTENTION WHORE....YOU WANT ATTENTION, GO TO OFF TOPIC...IF YOU THOUGHT M&SONS GAVE YOU AN ASS FUCKEN'....MAN YOU GOT ANOTHER THING COMING.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

QUE ONDA PUPS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup big Ray


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 10 2010, 11:40 PM~18015135
> *RC6DEUCE, gzking, Justin-Az, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, mleyva215, Knightstalker
> 
> what is up homies i just went threw the whole chingadera and man homie needs to just drop it.  bullshit to the side how is A mothafucken Z doing tonight
> *



YOU SEE JUSTIN...AGAIN..NO ONE WANTS TO READ THE BULLSHIT.....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:42 AM~18015146
> *QUE ONDA PUPS
> *


nada being bored at the pad and you


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 10 2010, 11:42 PM~18015141
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG
> *



HEY HOMIE...WE COULD OF BUT HOMER FUCKED IT UP FOR ME.....AS FAR AS YOU AND I GO, WHEN YOU WANNA HAVE A BEER???........


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:44 AM~18015151
> *nada being bored at the pad and you
> *


SAME SHIT VATO JUST HERE CHILLIN. SHIT I ALMOST FORGOT THIS WAS LAY IT LOW :biggrin: I THOUGHT IT WAS CHANNEL 33


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18015134
> *YOU WANNA LOWRIDE, THEN LOWRIDE....BE A FUCKIN' MAN AND TAKE THE ASS FUCKEN AND MOVE THE FUCK ON ALREADY....WE DONT WANNA READ YOUR SAD STORIES ABOUT HOW YOU GOT TOOK FOR A "G"....WHO GIVES A FUCK....YOU CAME TO US...WE DIDNT GO LOOKING FOR YOU...MAN UP ALREADY..YOU WANNA CRY??? GO SEE OPRAH....
> *


I did come here to LIL to learn about traditional lowriders as my back ground is in minitrucking so this is new to me. I aint crying at all about the wheels as Ill eat either way my point was to inform others of the situation to hopefully save others from dealing with same shit.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> Nice quote  might put that on my signature
> 
> 
> BY ALL MEANS KNIGHTSTALKER, GO AHEAD...KNOCK YOUR SELF OUT......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:44 AM~18015153
> *HEY HOMIE...WE COULD OF BUT HOMER FUCKED IT UP FOR ME.....AS FAR AS YOU AND I GO, WHEN YOU WANNA HAVE A BEER???........
> *



WHENEVER HOMIE I WAS ABOUT TO TELL LUIS TO DROP BY AND HAVE A COUPLE WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:45 AM~18015154
> *SAME SHIT VATO JUST HERE CHILLIN.  SHIT  I ALMOST FORGOT THIS WAS LAY IT LOW  :biggrin: I THOUGHT IT WAS CHANNEL 33
> *


no shit man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:43 AM~18015149
> *YOU SEE JUSTIN...AGAIN..NO ONE WANTS TO READ THE BULLSHIT.....
> *


Ok its all my fault. I apologize. Now lets get onto lowriding and not drama. I hope we are both above that level. If we want to fight and do that shit we should go join that MMA and get paid for it. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:46 AM~18015161
> *WHENEVER HOMIE I WAS ABOUT TO TELL LUIS TO DROP BY AND HAVE A COUPLE WITH ME  :biggrin:
> *


ill be there homie :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> I did come here to LIL to learn about traditional lowriders as my back ground is in minitrucking so this is new to me. I aint crying at all about the wheels as Ill eat either way my point was to inform others of the situation to hopefully save others from dealing with same shit. BTW, I figured someone would say I didnt go to the parking lot, in fact I went to 2 in case you got lost, and can admit I was dumb as fuck to do so. Anyway below are pics of my stupidity.
> 
> 
> YOU SEE.....YOU DONT STOP...YOU KEEP ON & ON & ON.....JUST FUCKEN DROP IT ALREADY....ONE POST OF THE BULLSHIT STORY WAS ENOUGH....NOW FUCKEN END IT HERE RIGHT NOW!!!....SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!..NOT ANOTHER FUCKEN WORD ABOUT IT.....TAKE YOUR LOSSES AND OWN IT......MOVE THE FUCK ON...........FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...



MANDO THAT WAS JUST BAD ASS HOMIE YOU GONNA BE SOMBODY BIG BRO FOR REALS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: What up Homies?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 10 2010, 11:46 PM~18015161
> *WHENEVER HOMIE I WAS ABOUT TO TELL LUIS TO DROP BY AND HAVE A COUPLE WITH ME  :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY INVITED THE FU, BUT LIKE JUSTIN, HE HAD AN EXCUSE.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup og player


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:52 AM~18015186
> *I ALREADY INVITED THE FU, BUT LIKE JUSTIN, HE HAD AN EXCUSE.......
> *


oh like that don't ever insult me like that again :angry: lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:52 AM~18015189
> *sup og player
> *


Sup :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:52 AM~18015186
> *I ALREADY INVITED THE FU, BUT LIKE JUSTIN, HE HAD AN EXCUSE.......
> *


LOL OK CARNAL LEAVE JUSTIN ALONE GUEY IM PRETTY SURE HE GOT IT NOW WE JUST NEED TO CONTINUE TO LOWRIDE AND LOWRIDE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:53 AM~18015192
> *oh like that don't ever insult me like that again  :angry: lol
> *


YOU GONNA DROP BY OR WHAT LOCO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:51 AM~18015185
> *:biggrin: What up Homies?
> *



WHATS GOOD OG HOW YOU DOING


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:55 AM~18015201
> *YOU GONNA DROP BY OR WHAT LOCO
> *


nah I gota work at 5 30 am  i wish


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:57 AM~18015209
> *nah I gota work at 5 30 am   i wish
> *


ORALE OK THEN MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:54 AM~18015194
> *Sup  :wave:
> *


just here reading the novela and shit how you doing?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:57 AM~18015213
> *ORALE OK THEN MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


simon manana wey q no


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 10 2010, 11:53 PM~18015192
> *oh like that don't ever insult me like that again  :angry: lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHO LOVES YA BABY!!?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:56 AM~18015205
> *WHATS GOOD OG HOW YOU DOING
> *


I am doing good thanks for asking  The heat still gets to me but I have been out and about now. hoping to having a birthday get together in a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:58 AM~18015218
> *simon manana wey q no
> *


WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENDS WEY I GOTT WORK MONDAY AT 2 AM


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:59 AM~18015220
> *I am doing good thanks for asking   The heat still gets to me but I have been out and about now. hoping to having a birthday get together in a couple of weeks :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ARE WE INVITED TO THE PACHANGA :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:58 AM~18015219
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHO LOVES YA BABY!!?????
> *


smiley and big ben and mi apa y mi ama :biggrin: say sorry


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:00 AM~18015227
> *smiley and big ben and mi apa y mi ama  :biggrin: say sorry
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:01 AM~18015232
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:00 AM~18015227
> *smiley and big ben and mi apa y mi ama  :biggrin: say sorry
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT.........










































IM SORRY BABE.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:00 AM~18015226
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ARE WE INVITED TO THE PACHANGA :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:00 AM~18015226
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ARE WE INVITED TO THE PACHANGA :biggrin:
> *



Yup I wil let you know when we decide to do it and where :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:02 AM~18015236
> *FUCK THAT SHIT.........
> IM SORRY BABE.......
> *



MAS PUTOS SO WHO WEARS THE PANTS IN THIS RELATIONSHIP


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:02 AM~18015236
> *FUCK THAT SHIT.........
> IM SORRY BABE.......
> *


mas puto you should of had textd me that you SUCIO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 01:03 AM~18015242
> *Yup I wil let you know when we decide to do it and where :biggrin:
> *



SWEET I KNOW WHO IM GONNA CALL TO DJ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:02 AM~18015236
> *FUCK THAT SHIT.........
> IM SORRY BABE.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:03 AM~18015243
> *MAS PUTOS SO WHO WEARS THE PANTS IN THIS RELATIONSHIP
> *


you :naughty: :rimshot: 




























andale cabron!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:03 AM~18015243
> *MAS PUTOS SO WHO WEARS THE PANTS IN THIS RELATIONSHIP
> *


HE DOES,....BUT "I" TELL HIM WITCH ONES TO WEAR.........


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:04 AM~18015250
> *you :naughty:  :rimshot:
> andale cabron!! :biggrin:
> *



THATS THE FUNNIEST SHIT YOU SAID ALL YEAR LUIS I REMEMBER MY FIRST BEER


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:04 AM~18015246
> *SWEET I KNOW WHO IM GONNA CALL TO DJ :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: djsire :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: look at alex :rant: :rant:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:05 AM~18015253
> *HE DOES,....BUT "I" TELL HIM WITCH ONES TO WEAR.........
> *


estop it


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:06 AM~18015255
> *:yes:  :yes: djsire :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: look an alex :rant:  :rant:
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:05 AM~18015253
> *HE DOES,....BUT "I" TELL HIM WITCH ONES TO WEAR.........
> *



HA HA HA I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I HEARD THAT ONE TATA LUNA ALMOST FELL OFF HIS DINOSAUR LAUGHING SO HARD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:04 AM~18015246
> *SWEET I KNOW WHO IM GONNA CALL TO DJ :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:05 AM~18015254
> *THATS THE FUNNIEST SHIT YOU SAID ALL YEAR LUIS I REMEMBER MY FIRST BEER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:06 AM~18015255
> *:yes:  :yes: djsire :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: look an alex :rant:  :rant:
> *



NO BIG BEN CAUSE HE WONT CHARGE UNTILL YOUR SATIFIED :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:07 AM~18015263
> *HA HA HA I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I HEARD THAT ONE TATA LUNA ALMOST FELL OFF HIS DINOSAUR LAUGHING SO HARD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: leave my tata alone


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:06 AM~18015255
> *:yes:  :yes: djsire :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: look an alex :rant:  :rant:
> *



LMFAO!!!!!!....FUCK YOU BITCH!!!!!......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:08 AM~18015267
> *NO BIG BEN CAUSE HE WONT CHARGE UNTILL YOUR SATIFIED  :biggrin:
> *



YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR......REMEMBER THAT.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:09 AM~18015278
> *YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR......REMEMBER THAT.....
> *



HEY MR ILL MEET YOU AT FRYS AND WE CAN TAKE A PIC TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:08 AM~18015270
> *LMFAO!!!!!!....FUCK YOU BITCH!!!!!......
> *


who loves you baby cakes RAY RAY!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:10 AM~18015280
> *HEY MR ILL MEET YOU AT FRYS AND WE CAN TAKE A PIC TOGETHER  :biggrin:
> *



SORRY HOMIE...I LIVE IN THE "GEHTTO"...MEET ME AT FOOD CITY........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:08 AM~18015267
> *NO BIG BEN CAUSE HE WONT CHARGE UNTILL YOUR SATIFIED  :biggrin:
> *


oooooraleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:10 AM~18015285
> *SORRY HOMIE...I LIVE IN THE "GEHTTO"...MEET ME AT FOOD CITY........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OMG foot city


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:10 AM~18015285
> *SORRY HOMIE...I LIVE IN THE "GEHTTO"...MEET ME AT FOOD CITY........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT HOMIE I LIVE IN THE HEART OF MARYVALE NOW THATS GHETTO ILL MEET YOU AT EL SUPER


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:10 AM~18015283
> *who loves you baby cakes RAY RAY!!!!
> *


MY MAMA, MY BABIES, O.G PLAYER, I HEARD JUSTIN WANTS TO MAKE UP,.....SAY YOUR SORRY........ :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:10 AM~18015280
> *HEY MR ILL MEET YOU AT FRYS AND WE CAN TAKE A PIC TOGETHER  :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE TO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:12 AM~18015289
> *SHIT HOMIE I LIVE IN THE HEART OF MARYVALE NOW THATS GHETTO ILL MEET YOU AT EL SUPER
> *


WORKS FOR ME......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:13 AM~18015295
> *WORKS FOR ME......
> *



AND ILL SHOW UP IN MY WHITE WITH GREEN PATTERNS CAR


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:46 AM~18015160
> *BY ALL MEANS KNIGHTSTALKER, GO AHEAD...KNOCK YOUR SELF OUT......
> *


  thanks homie :cheesy: 






BTW... if anyone else is tired of the whining and novels... just click on the name of the person, then when their profile comes up, hit ignore user... and problem fixed 

Either that or a 2 week BAN :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:12 AM~18015292
> *LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE TO MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


WAZ UP O.G.!!!!...GLAD WE COULD MAKE YOU LAUGH....LAUHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE.......IF NOT, THEN GO PUT SOME VICKS ON IT AND DRINK A 7-UP......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:12 AM~18015291
> *MY MAMA, MY BABIES, O.G PLAYER, I HEARD JUSTIN WANTS TO MAKE UP,.....SAY YOUR SORRY........ :happysad:
> *


sorry. mijo tito you are the menSO and its cool man brake up to make up :drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:14 AM~18015304
> *WAZ UP O.G.!!!!...GLAD WE COULD MAKE YOU LAUGH....LAUHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE.......IF NOT, THEN GO PUT SOME VICKS ON IT AND DRINK A 7-UP......
> *


 :yes: :yes: we just being estupid


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:13 AM~18015299
> *AND ILL SHOW UP IN MY WHITE WITH GREEN PATTERNS CAR
> *



AND ILL SHOW UP IN MY MINI VAN WITH THE DUBS....LMFAO!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 01:14 AM~18015300
> * thanks homie  :cheesy:
> BTW... if anyone else is tired of the whining and novels... just click on the name of the person, then when their profile comes up, hit ignore user... and problem fixed
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA FIXED THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OG IS LIKE "THESE ARE THE REAL LATIN KINGS OF COMEDY"


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:12 AM~18015289
> *SHIT HOMIE I LIVE IN THE HEART OF MARYVALE NOW THATS GHETTO ILL MEET YOU AT EL SUPER
> *


hey that was our spot take him to el ranch market :angry:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:16 AM~18015307
> *:yes:  :yes: we just being estupid
> *


WE????...YOU GOT A MOUSE IN YOUR POCKET?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:14 AM~18015304
> *WAZ UP O.G.!!!!...GLAD WE COULD MAKE YOU LAUGH....LAUHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE.......IF NOT, THEN GO PUT SOME VICKS ON IT AND DRINK A 7-UP......
> *


HAHAHAHA THANKS :biggrin: MY HOMIE ARE THE BEST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:17 AM~18015313
> *OG IS LIKE "THESE ARE THE REAL LATIN KINGS OF COMEDY"
> *



I KNOW, RIGHT!!!!!???


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:16 AM~18015311
> *AND ILL SHOW UP IN MY MINI VAN WITH THE 13's and neon lights....LMFAO!!!!
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:17 AM~18015315
> *hey that was our spot take him to el ranch market :angry:
> *



IF THAT WAS YOUR SPOT, THEN WHY THE FUCK YOU TAKE ME THERE FOR....YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE OVER HIM......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 AM~18015313
> *OG IS LIKE "THESE ARE THE REAL LATIN KINGS OF COMEDY"
> *


HELL YEAH GOTTA FILM YOU GUYS SO WE CAN MAKE SOME MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 AM~18015317
> *WE????...YOU GOT A MOUSE IN YOUR POCKET?????
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :buttkick:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 AM~18015315
> *hey that was our spot take him to el ranch market :angry:
> *


YUP TAKE HIM TO RANCH MARKET YOU DON'T WANNA GET CAUGHT UP


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:18 AM~18015323
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


HEY!!!...THOSE NEON LIGHTS ARE PART OF MY LIGHT SET-UP......WHY YOU GOTTA TALK SHIT FOR??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:19 AM~18015327
> *IF THAT WAS YOUR SPOT, THEN WHY THE FUCK YOU TAKE ME THERE FOR....YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE OVER HIM......
> *


is not even like that!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: am a playa


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:19 AM~18015327
> *IF THAT WAS YOUR SPOT, THEN WHY THE FUCK YOU TAKE ME THERE FOR....YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE OVER HIM......
> *


 AWW SHIT DON'T GET MAD :biggrin: HE STILL LOVES YOU :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:21 AM~18015335
> *HEY!!!...THOSE NEON LIGHTS ARE PART OF MY LIGHT SET-UP......WHY YOU GOTTA TALK SHIT FOR??
> *


AND HE HAS A CUSTOM MINI DISCO BALL ON THE REAR VIEW MIRROR :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 01:20 AM~18015334
> *YUP TAKE HIM TO RANCH MARKET YOU DON'T WANNA GET CAUGHT UP
> *


I know ha we got a new novela dos mujeres un camino :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

YOU SEE JUSTIN....THIS IS WHAT O.G AZ SIDE IS ALL ABOUT......NOTHING MORE, NOTHING LESS.....GOODTIMES!!!!!!....NO DRAMA.........YOU GET IT NOW?????THIS IS WHAT WE DO AND HOW WE DO IT UP IN THIS BITCH!!!!....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:22 AM~18015336
> *is not even like that!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  am a playa
> *


THERE IS ONLY ONE PLAYER HERE AND THAT OG PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:23 AM~18015341
> *I know ha we got a new novela dos mujeres un camino :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:22 AM~18015337
> *AWW SHIT DON'T GET MAD :biggrin:  HE STILL LOVES YOU :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WELL THATS WHAT HE TELLS ME.......HMMMMMMM....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:19 AM~18015327
> *IF THAT WAS YOUR SPOT, THEN WHY THE FUCK YOU TAKE ME THERE FOR....YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE OVER HIM......
> *


smiley has sumthng that idk what it is oh yeah beer just don't tell mike or tata luna


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:23 AM~18015343
> *THERE IS ONLY ONE PLAYER HERE AND THAT OG PLAYER  :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:22 AM~18015338
> *AND HE HAS A CUSTOM MINI DISCO BALL ON THE REAR VIEW MIRROR :biggrin:
> *



DOES HE REALLY?????......SO THATS WERE MY OTHER BALL WENT......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:24 AM~18015347
> *WELL THATS WHAT HE TELLS ME.......HMMMMMMM....
> *


fukn homosapien :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OG  AND US


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:24 AM~18015347
> *WELL THATS WHAT HE TELLS ME.......HMMMMMMM....
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:23 AM~18015343
> *THERE IS ONLY ONE PLAYER HERE AND THAT OG PLAYER  :biggrin:
> *



X64654645655656654645665626


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:23 AM~18015342
> *YOU SEE JUSTIN....THIS IS WHAT O.G AZ SIDE IS ALL ABOUT......NOTHING MORE, NOTHING LESS.....GOODTIMES!!!!!!....NO DRAMA.........YOU GET IT NOW?????THIS IS WHAT WE DO AND HOW WE DO IT UP IN THIS BITCH!!!!....
> *


so am drama now


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:25 AM~18015351
> *DOES HE REALLY?????......SO THATS WERE MY OTHER BALL WENT......
> *



NO YOUR LADY HAS THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:25 AM~18015353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18015358
> *so am drama now
> *



FUCK YEAH Y DO YOU THINK I STOPPED CALLING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18015361
> *NO YOUR LADY HAS THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


DAMN POOR HOMIE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:26 AM~18015358
> *so am drama now
> *



YOU SAID IT NOT ME....I JUST AGREED WITH YOU......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18015361
> *NO YOUR LADY HAS THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


she has them both in her purse :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 01:28 AM~18015367
> *DAMN POOR HOMIE
> *



OK OK I MIGHT HAVE GONE TO FAR WITH THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:26 AM~18015361
> *NO YOUR LADY HAS THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


BUT SHES INTITLED TO IT......SHES MY WIFE......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:28 AM~18015366
> *FUCK YEAH Y DO YOU THINK I STOPPED CALLING YOU  :biggrin:
> *


you could call me wherever I mean whenever :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:28 AM~18015369
> *she has them both in her purse :0
> *


BETTER IN HER PURSE THAN YOURS....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:28 AM~18015372
> *OK OK I MIGHT HAVE GONE TO FAR WITH THAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


nah you good


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE IS LUIS WHEN THEY TOLD HIM NO MORE BEER


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OK HOMIES GOOD NIGHT TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:28 AM~18015372
> *OK OK I MIGHT HAVE GONE TO FAR WITH THAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *



ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.....I KNOW WE PLAYIN'......AT LEAST YOU KNOW WHEN YOU THINK YOUVE GONE TO FAR....THIS OTHER FU DONT....THATS WHY MY WIFE PUTS HIM IN CHECK SOMETIMES......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 01:31 AM~18015386
> *OK HOMIES GOOD NIGHT TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


GOODNIGHT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:32 AM~18015389
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.....I KNOW WE PLAYIN'......AT LEAST YOU KNOW WHEN YOU THINK YOUVE GONE TO FAR....THIS OTHER FU DONT....THATS WHY MY WIFE PUTS HIM IN CHECK SOMETIMES......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 01:31 AM~18015386
> *OK HOMIES GOOD NIGHT TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


peace :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:31 AM~18015386
> *OK HOMIES GOOD NIGHT TALK TO YOU ALL TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *



DOUBLE DUCES O.G.......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:32 AM~18015389
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.....I KNOW WE PLAYIN'......AT LEAST YOU KNOW WHEN YOU THINK YOUVE GONE TO FAR....THIS OTHER FU DONT....THATS WHY MY WIFE PUTS HIM IN CHECK SOMETIMES......
> *



HELL YEAH CARNAL CLUBS UNITED :biggrin: 


HERE IS WHATS NEXT HOMIES AND HOMIETTES 

JULY11 AT 1:35 AM OG PLAYER GOING MIMIS

JULY 11 AT 1:35 AM IM DRINKING ANOTHER BEER 

JULY 11 AT 1:36 AM SOMEBODY WILL RESPOND TO THIS 

AL OG AZ SIDE, CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 10 2010, 03:48 PM~18012162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 



Wow that's 15 minutes of my life I'll never get back reading all those post LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

FUCK!!!!...ITS ONLY 1:30....ITS STILL EARLY......YO SMIELY!!!!...YOU AND LUIS SHOULD COME HAVE A FEW COLD ONE WITH ME....YA'LL AINT GOT SHIT TO DO....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:37 AM~18015403
> *
> HELL YEAH CARNAL CLUBS UNITED  :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHATS NEXT HOMIES AND HOMIETTES
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:39 AM~18015406
> *FUCK!!!!...ITS ONLY 1:30....ITS STILL EARLY......YO SMIELY!!!!...YOU AND LUIS SHOULD COME HAVE A FEW COLD ONE WITH ME....YA'LL AINT GOT SHIT TO DO....
> *



WERE YOU STAY AT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:39 AM~18015406
> *FUCK!!!!...ITS ONLY 1:30....ITS STILL EARLY......YO SMIELY!!!!...YOU AND LUIS SHOULD COME HAVE A FEW COLD ONE WITH ME....YA'LL AINT GOT SHIT TO DO....
> *


nah we waiting for justinaz at safeway lmao


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18015408
> *WERE YOU STAY AT
> *


IM ALMOST AFIAD TO SAY.....DONT WANT NOBODY TO JUDGE ME.....FUCK IT!!!!...I LIVE BY METRO CENTER.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:40 AM~18015411
> *nah we waiting for justinaz lmao at safeway
> *



WHAT AN ASS HOLE LEAVE HIM ALONE ALREADY AND PICK ON DJ MID-MORNING


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:41 AM~18015413
> *WHAT AN ASS HOLE LEAVE HIM ALONE ALREADY AND PICK ON DJ MID-MORNING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:41 AM~18015412
> *IM ALMOST AFIAD TO SAY.....DONT WANT NOBODY TO JUDGE ME.....FUCK IT!!!!...I LIVE BY METRO CENTER.....
> *



NOW THAT IS SOME FANCY LIVING :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:40 AM~18015411
> *nah we waiting for justinaz at safeway lmao
> *


YOU BETTER STOP WHILE YOUR AHEAD...HE MIGHT START TYPING ABOUT HOW "YOU" HURT HIS FEELINGS BY TEASING HIM......YA WEY....LEAVE HIM ALONE FOR A WHILE.....LET HIM GET OVER THIS.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:42 AM~18015417
> *NOW THAT IS SOME FANCY LIVING  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH....GOT 7-11 AT THE CORNER,..AND FOOD CITY ACROSS THE STREET.....WHAT MORE CAN I ASK FOR.....A FRYS?????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:43 AM~18015422
> *YOU BETTER STOP WHILE YOUR AHEAD...HE MIGHT START TYPING ABOUT HOW "YOU" HURT HIS FEELINGS BY TEASING HIM......YA WEY....LEAVE HIM ALONE FOR A WHILE.....LET HIM GET OVER THIS.....
> *


nah we cool me and smelly going to dring a beer with him ese. :biggrin: que no smiley


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:44 AM~18015426
> *I KNOW HUH....GOT 7-11 AT THE CORNER,..AND FOOD CITY ACROSS THE STREET.....WHAT MORE CAN I ASK FOR.....A FRYS?????
> *


a walgreens!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:44 AM~18015427
> *nah we cool me and smelly going to dring a beer with him ese. :biggrin:  que no smiley
> *


I DONT KNOW BOUT ALL THAT....YOU DONT WANNA BRING HIM TO THE GEHTTO.....ITS LIKE TAKEN AWAY THE MOVIE BROKE BACK MOUNTIN FROM TATA LUNA.....THAT JUST AINT RIGHT......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:41 AM~18015412
> *IM ALMOST AFIAD TO SAY.....DONT WANT NOBODY TO JUDGE ME.....FUCK IT!!!!...I LIVE BY METRO CENTER.....
> *


I used to live there on 31st and Peoria.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:43 AM~18015422
> *YOU BETTER STOP WHILE YOUR AHEAD...HE MIGHT START TYPING ABOUT HOW "YOU" HURT HIS FEELINGS BY TEASING HIM......YA WEY....LEAVE HIM ALONE FOR A WHILE.....LET HIM GET OVER THIS.....
> *


can't never do nuuuuuuthing :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:46 AM~18015433
> *I DONT KNOW BOUT ALL THAT....YOU DONT WANNA BRING HIM TO THE GEHTTO.....ITS LIKE TAKEN AWAY THE MOVIE BROKE BACK MOUNTIN FROM TATA LUNA.....THAT JUST AINT RIGHT......
> *


bring who its just smelly justin and myself at smileys BUDDY


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:47 AM~18015436
> *can't never do nuuuuuuthing :biggrin:
> *



I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO SLEEP ESTUPID


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

IM JUST GONNA DOWN A CHELADA REAL QUICK AND PROBABLY GO MIMIS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 11 2010, 02:16 AM~18015312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuućkkk work... jk :angel: I love my job... (in case they see this) :around:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:48 AM~18015443
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO SLEEP ESTUPID
> *


I am in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:48 AM~18015439
> *bring who its just smelly justin and myself at smileys BUDDY
> *


JUSTIN.....YOU SEE HOW LARGE HE LIVEN OVER ON COTTON LN.??????


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 01:49 AM~18015446
> *
> Fuuućkkk work... jk :angel: I love my job... (in case they see this) :around:
> *



LMFAO... Ya gotta throw that in there... :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 AM~18015446
> *
> Fuuućkkk work... jk :angel: I love my job... (in case they see this) :around:
> *



PUSSY!!!!....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 01:49 AM~18015446
> *
> Fuuućkkk work... jk :angel: I love my job... (in case they see this) :around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 01:49 AM~18015446
> *
> Fuuućkkk work... jk :angel: I love my job... (in case they see this) :around:
> *



KNIGHT STALKER NEEDS TO COME HAVE SOME BEERS WITH US


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:49 AM~18015450
> *JUSTIN.....YOU SEE HOW LARGE HE LIVEN OVER ON COTTON LN.??????
> *


still with that shit drop it buddy tell him smiley


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 AM~18015448
> *I am in a lil bit :biggrin:
> *


FUCKEN LYER!!!!!!...AND STOP TEXTING ME...YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY???, SAY IT HERE...NO ONE GONNA JUMP YOU.....WELL MAYBE ME. BUT NO ONE ELSE!!!!....I GOT YOUR BACK!!!!!,..LIKE ALWAYS.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:51 AM~18015458
> *KNIGHT STALKER NEEDS TO COME HAVE SOME BEERS WITH US
> *


x81 he should bring the beer tough :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:52 AM~18015461
> *still with that shit drop it buddy tell him smiley
> *



YES DROP IT DJ CACA HEAD IS THAT WHAT YOU WANTED ME TO SAY PUPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:51 AM~18015458
> *KNIGHT STALKER NEEDS TO COME HAVE SOME BEERS WITH US
> *


US????...WHO IS US......WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS AT??????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:52 AM~18015462
> *FUCKEN LYER!!!!!!...AND STOP TEXTING ME...YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY???, SAY IT HERE...NO ONE GONNA JUMP YOU.....WELL MAYBE ME. BUT NO ONE ELSE!!!!....I GOT YOUR BACK!!!!!,..LIKE ALWAYS.......no ****
> *


fixd you forgot the no **** RIGHT


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:51 AM~18015458
> *KNIGHT STALKER NEEDS TO COME HAVE SOME BEERS WITH US
> *



He'll be there in 6 hours lmfao... The beer might be hot by then :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:52 AM~18015462
> *FUCKEN LYER!!!!!!...AND STOP TEXTING ME...YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY???, SAY IT HERE...NO ONE GONNA JUMP YOU.....WELL MAYBE ME. BUT NO ONE ELSE!!!!....I GOT YOUR BACK!!!!!,..LIKE ALWAYS.......
> *



IDENTITY CAR CLUB GOTS HIS BACK TO :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:53 AM~18015466
> *YES DROP IT DJ CACA HEAD  IS THAT WHAT YOU WANTED ME TO SAY PUPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FINE.....    ...IM SORRY FELLAS.....I WONT DO IT NO MORE...... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:53 AM~18015466
> *YES DROP IT DJ CACA HEAD  IS THAT WHAT YOU WANTED ME TO SAY PUPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


simon


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 11 2010, 01:54 AM~18015472
> *He'll be there in 6 hours lmfao... The beer might be hot by then  :roflmao:
> *



ITS OK WE CAN PUT THOES IN ICE AND FINISH THE COLD ONES AND BY TIME WERE DONE THOS WILL BE COLD :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:54 AM~18015473
> *IDENTITY CAR CLUB GOTS HIS BACK TO  :biggrin:
> *


jealous :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:53 AM~18015470
> *fixd you forgot the no **** RIGHT
> *


I DIDNT WANT THE "NO ****" THERE.....THERE WAS NOTHING TO FIX......WAIT A MIN....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:55 AM~18015479
> *ITS OK WE CAN PUT THOES IN ICE AND FINISH THE COLD ONES AND BY TIME WERE DONE THOS WILL BE COLD  :biggrin:
> *



LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:53 AM~18015467
> *US????...WHO IS US......WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS AT??????
> *



WERE ON LAY IT LOW CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:53 AM~18015467
> *US????...WHO IS US......WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS AT??????
> *


at justin's


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:55 AM~18015479
> *ITS OK WE CAN PUT THOES IN ICE AND FINISH THE COLD ONES AND BY TIME WERE DONE THOS WILL BE COLD  :biggrin:
> *


X10000000000000000


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:56 AM~18015485
> *at justin's
> *




LMFAO :biggrin: 

SMILEY


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:56 AM~18015484
> *WERE ON LAY IT LOW CARNAL  at justin's :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN THERE GONNA SHUT DOWN THE FORUMS AT 2 AM


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:56 AM~18015485
> *at justin's
> *


FUCKEN 20 TIMER!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:55 AM~18015481
> *I DIDNT WANT THE "NO ****" THERE.....THERE WAS NOTHING TO FIX......WAIT A MIN....
> *


 :0 :guns: :guns: :nono:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUCKEN LAST CALL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:45 AM~18015429
> *a walgreens!!
> *


You got Lams market :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:57 AM~18015493
> *DAMN THERE GONNA SHUT DOWN THE FORUMS AT 2 AM
> *



OH NO what will you guys do with yourselves?? :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> FUCKEN LAST CALL
> ? :happysad:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 01:58 AM~18015497
> *You in Maryvale , You got Lams market :biggrin:
> *



ITS RANCH MARKET YOU BUTT FACE :biggrin: 


SMILEY


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 11 2010, 01:58 AM~18015498
> *OH NO what will you guys do with yourselves??  :roflmao:
> *



YOU DONT WANNA KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

QUOTE(smiley602 @ Jul 11 2010, 01:56 AM) 
WERE ON LAY IT LOW CARNAL at justin's 


YOU ASS!!!!!!!!!!!THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THURRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:59 AM~18015506
> *YOU DONT WANNA KNOW :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:59 AM~18015502
> *ITS RANCH MARKET YOU BUTT FACE  :biggrin:
> SMILEY
> *


Lams on 67th and Indian, it a Asian market :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 01:59 AM~18015502
> *ITS RANCH MARKET YOU BUTT FACE  :biggrin:
> SMILEY
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave: later homies


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 11 2010, 02:50 AM~18015454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plane takes an hour :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 12:58 AM~18015495
> *:0  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:
> *


YES I KNOW YOU LIKE IT ROUGH.....SO DO I......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18015509
> *Lams on 67th and Indian, it a Asian market :biggrin:
> *



OH MY BAD LOL WE GOT EL SUPER AND RANCH MARKET AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18015513
> *Plane takes an hour :0
> *


Ya like to see where you are gonna put those Coronas to sneak them on the plane LOL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 11 2010, 12:58 AM~18015498
> *OH NO what will you guys do with yourselves??  :roflmao:
> *


TEX EACH OTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18015510
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wave: later homies
> *



LATER


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 02:01 AM~18015519
> *TEX EACH OTHER!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:59 AM~18015506
> *YOU DONT WANNA KNOW :biggrin:
> *


I WANNA KNOW.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 02:02 AM~18015522
> *I WANNA KNOW.....
> *



COCHINO IM GOING TO TAKE A SHIT YOU HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 11 2010, 02:58 AM~18015498
> *OH NO what will you guys do with yourselves??  :roflmao:
> *


Cara de libro? :dunno:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 02:03 AM~18015524
> *COCHINO IM GOING TO TAKE A SHIT YOU HAPPY  :biggrin:
> *



From 2am to 4am SOB!!! LOL hey ain't it past 2am now????


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 11 2010, 02:01 AM~18015518
> *Ya like to see where you are gonna put those Coronas to sneak them on the plane LOL
> *


HES GONNA STUFF EM WERE THE SUN DONT SHINE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 03:04 AM~18015527
> *HES GONNA STUFF EM WERE THE SUN DONT SHINE
> *


:naughty: (no **** jajaja)



Circle K is on the way to my moms house :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 10 2010, 02:53 PM~18011887
> *fresno homie!!
> *


turlock bro


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac+Jul 11 2010, 08:30 AM~18016154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: whats going on fellas ?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whatz up AZ? Whatz goin on 4 2 day?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

everytime I get a chance to roll my Monte there is never anything going on.." I never get to do NOTHING" anyone want an LS I have it on classifieds


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 12:54 AM~18015473
> *IDENTITY CAR CLUB GOTS HIS BACK TO  :biggrin:
> *


OK, who's back do we got???? I cant keep up with these posts!!! I spent 45 minutes catching up and now my eyes are bleeding!!! Did all this shit get overwith already??? :uh: 
Please dont let us hear about M & Sons, Fry's, Rims, DJ's outta work, "G's" lost, Drama and all the BS!!!!!! Lets go back to the OLD AZ SIDE!!!!! Where we have a great time, posting pics of cars, tortas, ass, Bens Biscayne, talkin fun shit to each other!!.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 11 2010, 09:52 AM~18016526
> *OK, who's back do we got???? I cant keep up with these posts!!! I spent 45 minutes catching up and now my eyes are bleeding!!! Did all this shit get overwith already???  :uh:
> Please dont let us hear about M & Sons, Fry's, Rims, DJ's outta work, "G's" lost, Drama and all the BS!!!!!! Lets go back to the OLD AZ SIDE!!!!! Where we have a great time, posting pics of cars, tortas, ass, Bens Biscayne, talkin fun shit to each other!!.
> *



GOOD MORNING LUNA AND AZ SIDE WELL I WAS STATING IDENTITY HAS LUISES BACK AS IN BUSTING A TRAIN OR AS MANDO LIKE TO CALL IT THE VALLEY METRO :biggrin: AND DJ MIDNIGHT AND JUSTIN AZ SQUASHED IT ALREADY AND WE CONVINCED JUSTIN TO JUST DROP THE WHOLE M AND SUNS AND KNIGHT STALKER IS GONNA SNEEK IN SOME CORONAS IN HIS ASS. ANY QUESTIONS? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 10 2010, 08:26 PM~18013607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning az. Just want to say thank for all the love (no ****) and good comments on the mini movie. Luna was a big part of this too. Could not have done it with out him. (no ****) It was fun to do and was a idea I had brewing for a while.

There is a part 2 coming so keep an eye out for it!  :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Here is some hopping footage from last night on the south side for those who missed it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Jul 11 2010, 09:38 AM~18016444
> *Whatz up AZ? Whatz goin on 4 2 day?
> *


Hey Whats up.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 11 2010, 09:40 AM~18016459
> *everytime I get a chance to roll my Monte there is never anything going on.." I never get to do NOTHING"  anyone want an LS I have it on classifieds
> *



WHATS GOOD BRO I WANNA CRUISE TONIGHT TO HOW ABOUT A CRUISE FELLAS AT THE FILIBERTOS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 11 2010, 10:05 AM~18016567
> *Here is some hopping footage from last night on the south side for those who missed it
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP RALPH WHO DID YOU GUYS SERVE I MEAN HOP AGAINST :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 10:06 AM~18016572
> *Hey Whats up.
> *



WHATS GOOD JUSTIN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE OLD CAR SWAPMEET AT GLENDALE COLLEGE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:09 AM~18016581
> *WHATS GOOD JUSTIN
> *


Not doing much, just woke up and am reading all the postings.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:12 AM~18016594
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE OLD CAR SWAPMEET AT GLENDALE COLLEGE
> *


ALREADY WENT AND CAME HOME :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2010, 10:14 AM~18016602
> *ALREADY WENT AND CAME HOME :biggrin:
> *



ANYTHING GOOD OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 11 2010, 10:05 AM~18016567
> *Here is some hopping footage from last night on the south side for those who missed it
> 
> 
> ...



good stuff right there! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18016563
> *Good Morning az. Just want to say thank for all the love (no ****) and good comments on the mini movie. Luna was a big part of this too. Could not have done it with out him. (no ****) It was fun to do and was a idea I had brewing for a while.
> 
> There is a part 2 coming so keep an eye out for it!    :biggrin:
> *



Man that video was funny. I liked part where all the beer cans rolling in driveway then you got the letter on door. Was expecting you to take the 30 pack and roll out in the Impala. Nice song to man.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18016603
> *ANYTHING GOOD OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


mostly truck stuff


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 11 2010, 08:52 AM~18016526
> *OK, who's back do we got???? I cant keep up with these posts!!! I spent 45 minutes catching up and now my eyes are bleeding!!! Did all this shit get overwith already???  :uh:
> Please dont let us hear about M & Sons, Fry's, Rims, DJ's outta work, "G's" lost, Drama and all the BS!!!!!! Lets go back to the OLD AZ SIDE!!!!! Where we have a great time, posting pics of cars, tortas, ass, Bens Biscayne, talkin fun shit to each other!!.
> *



SUP LUNA....YOUR EYES MUST OF STARTED BLEEDING WHEN YOU GOT TO ALL THE SHIT TALKING BETWEEN LUIS, SMIELY, AND MYSELF.....AS FAR AS THE "OTHER" SHIT, YEAH, I THINK ITS OVER....I HOPE......


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 11 2010, 09:05 AM~18016302
> *:wave:  :wave: whats going on fellas ?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 10:23 AM~18016660
> *SUP LUNA....YOUR EYES MUST OF STARTED BLEEDING WHEN YOU GOT TO ALL THE SHIT TALKING BETWEEN LUIS, SMIELY, AND MYSELF.....AS FAR AS THE "OTHER" SHIT, YEAH, I THINK ITS OVER....I HOPE......
> *



with all the shit Luna got pink eye now! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 11 2010, 09:52 AM~18016526
> *OK, who's back do we got???? I cant keep up with these posts!!! I spent 45 minutes catching up and now my eyes are bleeding!!! Did all this shit get overwith already???  :uh:
> Please dont let us hear about M & Sons, Fry's, Rims, DJ's outta work, "G's" lost, Drama and all the BS!!!!!! Lets go back to the OLD AZ SIDE!!!!! Where we have a great time, posting pics of cars, tortas, ass, Bens Biscayne, talkin fun shit to each other!!.
> *


done and over that other shit got its own thread now.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 11 2010, 09:25 AM~18016674
> *with all the shit Luna got pink eye now!  :cheesy:
> *



DIDNT THINK ABOUT THAT MANDO....THATS FUNNY BRO.....HOW THE FUCK YOU DOIN THIS MORNIG???????...........WHAT UP O.G. AZ SIDE!!!!!!!???


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 09:29 AM~18016690
> *done and over that other shit got its own thread now.
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!....


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:15 AM~18016603
> *ANYTHING GOOD OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


CLUBS UNITED!!!!!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 11 2010, 10:11 AM~18016871
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!!!!!</span>[/i]
> *



DID YOU GET THE BEER PERMITS????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 11 2010, 08:53 AM~18016238
> *turlock bro
> *


a grew up in the no,,,,but the 602 is where i rest my neck foe life now!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

primer665, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, oldskool 62, bigbubba

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 10 2010, 12:52 PM~18011208
> *I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON THE WAY I DO BUSINESS.... I REALLY WANT THE HOMIES TO KNOW THAT I WILL ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR YOU GUYS WHEN DEALING WITH ME... I KNOW I'M NOT A BIG TIME SHOP LIKE THE ONES YOU SEE OUT THERE BUT I WILL GET THE JOB DONE AND RIGHT!!! (NOHOMO) :biggrin:  AGAIN THANKS ALOT FOR PUTTING YOUR TRUST IN ME AND I'LL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR WHEN YOU GUYS NEED ME..... (NO ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 09:03 AM~18016559
> *GOOD MORNING LUNA AND AZ SIDE  WELL I WAS STATING IDENTITY HAS LUISES BACK AS IN BUSTING A TRAIN OR AS MANDO LIKE TO CALL IT THE VALLEY METRO  :biggrin: AND DJ MIDNIGHT AND JUSTIN AZ SQUASHED IT ALREADY AND WE CONVINCED JUSTIN TO JUST DROP THE WHOLE M AND SUNS AND KNIGHT STALKER IS GONNA SNEEK IN SOME CORONAS IN HIS ASS.  ANY QUESTIONS? :biggrin:
> *


Well that clarifies it all!!! Thanks for the update!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


PART 2 IS GOING TO BE YOU BRINGING THAT 30 PACK OVER HERE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN FOOLS YOU GUYS POSTED A GRIP! YOU FUCKERS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DRINKING WITH ME!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18017173
> *DAMN FOOLS YOU GUYS POSTED A GRIP! YOU FUCKERS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DRINKING WITH ME!
> *



THE FUNNY PART IS THAT WE WERE SOLBER.....CAN YOU IMAGINE <span style=\'color:blue\'>"IF"</span> WE WERE DRINKING??????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18017200
> *THE FUNNY PART IS THAT WE WERE SOLBER.....CAN YOU IMAGINE <span style=\'color:blue\'>"IF"</span> WE WERE DRINKING??????
> *


WE CAN MAKE THIS A REALITY!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2010, 11:39 AM~18017314
> *WE CAN MAKE THIS A REALITY!
> *


IM DOWN....ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I DRANK...I STILL GOT AN UNOPENED BOTTLE OF PATRON IN THE FRIDGE.......LETS DO THIS.....YOU BRING SOME BEERS, ILL BRING THE MUSIC.........WHO ELSE IS DOWN.......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:22 AM~18016938
> *DID YOU GET THE BEER PERMITS????!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEPPERS!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:45 PM~18017346
> *IM DOWN....ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I DRANK...I STILL GOT AN UNOPENED BOTTLE OF PATRON IN THE FRIDGE.......LETS DO THIS.....YOU BRING SOME BEERS, ILL BRING THE MUSIC.........WHO ELSE IS DOWN.......
> *


im down


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2010, 11:51 AM~18017382
> *im down
> *



I KNOW YOU DOWN FU.....I SAID "ANYONE ELSE" DOWN....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 11 2010, 11:50 AM~18017377
> *YEPPERS!!!! :wow:
> *



DID YOU GET PLENTY OF BEER?????????


----------



## BETTERTHANYOU (Jul 10, 2010)

:h5:








:thumbsup: 









:boink: 









:worship: 









:nicoderm:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 PM~18017368
> *
> 
> *



:tears: A True Homie For Life!!!

Watching that video made me think we should all get together once a week at a park and chill :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:00 PM~18017429
> *:tears: A True Homie For Life!!!
> 
> Watching that video made me thnk we should all get together once a week at a park and chill :biggrin:
> *


A PARK THAT ALLOWS AMPLIFIED MUSIC.....RIGHT?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:01 PM~18017440
> *A PARK THAT ALLOWS AMPLIFIED MUSIC.....RIGHT?????
> *


HELL YEAH LIKE YOU SAID WE NEED TO HAVE ANOTHER OG SUNDAY SO MAYBE IT WILL BE AZ SIDES OG SUNDAY'S


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:55 PM~18017397
> *DID YOU GET PLENTY OF BEER?????????
> *


IT SAY'S KEGGER!!!!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 PM~18017368
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!! :drama: :drama: :drama:  :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 01:00 PM~18017429
> *:tears: A True Homie For Life!!!
> 
> Watching that video made me think we should all get together once a week at a park and chill :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 11 2010, 12:00 PM~18017429
> *:tears: A True Homie For Life!!!
> 
> Watching that video made me think we should all get together once a week at a park and chill :biggrin:
> *



chavez park?? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18017396
> *I KNOW YOU DOWN FU.....I SAID "ANYONE ELSE" DOWN....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where da hell you at bro ill fall thru and shake the spot!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BETTERTHANYOU (Jul 10, 2010)

RAY (BIG BOY) AND BONES :h5:













:thumbsup: 









:boink: 









:worship: 









:nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:01 PM~18017440
> *A PARK THAT ALLOWS AMPLIFIED MUSIC.....RIGHT?????
> *


always thinkin 2 steps ahead!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:34 PM~18017644
> *always thinkin 2 steps ahead!!
> *


GOT TOO...DONT WANNA HAVE ANOTHER EVENT WITHOUT ANY TUNES....I THINK YOU KNOW WHAT EVENT IM TALKING ABOUT.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

in case any haterz forgot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:36 PM~18017656
> *GOT TOO...DONT WANNA HAVE ANOTHER EVENT WITHOUT ANY TUNES....I THINK YOU KNOW WHAT EVENT IM TALKING ABOUT.....
> *


ya but that park is nice atmosphere homie,,,, just needed the tunes!!!! DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:27 PM~18017617
> *where da hell you at bro ill fall thru and shake the spot!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM BY METRO CENTER....THE GEHTTO PART SO IVE BEEN TOLD......YOU????...WHERE YOU AT?????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:39 PM~18017678
> *ya but that park is nice atmosphere homie,,,, just needed the tunes!!!! DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN....ANY PLACE,...ANY TIME.....IM DOWN FOR THE CAUSE.......AND THAT CAUSE BEING O.G. SUNDAYS.......RIGHT O.G.?????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 11 2010, 12:23 PM~18017592
> *chavez park??  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO AMPLIFIED MUSIC ALLOWED.....NEED A NEW SPOT......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 11 2010, 12:04 PM~18017455
> *IT SAY'S KEGGER!!!!!
> *


BUT HOW MANY???...IF JUST ONE, WHAT ARE WE GONNA DRINK????...UNITY MIKE CAN DRINK THAT BY HIMSELF........ :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

for u OG


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:39 PM~18017678
> *ya but that park is nice atmosphere homie,,,, just needed the tunes!!!! DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



OH AND ART,...I WAS THERE.....JUST DIDNT BRING MY GEAR DUE TO THE "NO AMPLIFIED" THINGY.....HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THE "ZONING"...WITCH IS BULLSHIT......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:49 PM~18017739
> *BUT HOW MANY???...IF JUST ONE, WHAT ARE WE GONNA DRINK????...UNITY MIKE CAN DRINK THAT BY HIMSELF........ :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats a shooter for dat fool!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:52 PM~18017759
> *OH AND ART,...I WAS THERE.....JUST DIDNT BRING MY GEAR DUE TO THE "NO AMPLIFIED" THINGY.....HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THE "ZONING"...WITCH IS BULLSHIT......
> *


ya bro i got you,,,,,, i told Mr Luna from the beginning,,,, but i thought cuz of the ducks but he said cause of the da golf resort!!!!

BUT YA YOU SIGNED OGS CARD DIDNT YOU BRO??


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:56 PM~18017790
> *ya bro i got you,,,,,, i told Mr Luna from the beginning,,,, but i thought cuz of the ducks but he said cause of the da golf resort!!!!
> 
> BUT YA YOU SIGNED OGS CARD DIDNT YOU BRO??
> *



YES SIIIIRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!......REPPEN THE BIG BLUE "T"......TECHNIQUES!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:46 PM~18017714
> *IM DOWN....ANY PLACE,...ANY TIME.....IM DOWN FOR THE CAUSE.......AND THAT CAUSE BEING O.G. SUNDAYS.......RIGHT O.G.?????
> *


YA AT LEAST 4 TIMES A YEAR YOU KNOW........

:biggrin: I LOVE YOU FOR ALL SEASONS!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 01:58 PM~18017798
> *YES SIIIIRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!......REPPEN THE BIG BLUE "T"......TECHNIQUES!!!!!
> *


YUP I MEMEBER,,,,,MEMBER NOW!!!!

YA THAT DAY WENT DOWN IN HISTORY AS ,,,,NOT A SHOW,,,, JUST LOVE !!!!
OG STYLE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

RIGHT OG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18017771
> *thats a shooter for dat fool!!!!
> *


YO MIKEY!!!WAS DIGGEN IN THE CRATES AND FOUND THIS OLD PIC OF YOU BEFORE YOU CLEANED UP........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 12:59 PM~18017804
> *YA AT LEAST 4 TIMES A YEAR YOU KNOW........
> 
> :biggrin:  I LOVE YOU FOR ALL SEASONS!!!...(No ****)
> *





FIXED.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18017841
> *FIXED.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD.....NOT TRYIN TO MAKE THOSE KINDA FRIENDS!!! HUH AL!! :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 01:07 PM~18017865
> *MY BAD.....NOT TRYIN TO MAKE THOSE KINDA FRIENDS!!! HUH AL!! :0
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: I KNOW HUH????...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 11 2010, 09:52 AM~18016526
> *OK, who's back do we got???? I cant keep up with these posts!!! I spent 45 minutes catching up and now my eyes are bleeding!!! Did all this shit get overwith already???  :uh:
> Please dont let us hear about M & Sons, Fry's, Rims, DJ's outta work, "G's" lost, Drama and all the BS!!!!!! Lets go back to the OLD AZ SIDE!!!!! Where we have a great time, posting pics of cars, tortas, ass, Bens Biscayne, talkin fun shit to each other!!.
> *


donnt forget about smileys easter egg aka 00 jeta :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup J how you doing carnal


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

kicking it


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:41 PM~18018077
> *sup J how you doing carnal
> *



HEY FU!!!!..WHERE YOU BEEN ALL DAY???????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Jul 11 2010, 02:42 PM~18018084
> *kicking it
> *


hell yeah homie hows the familia bro, anything going on today?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 02:43 PM~18018092
> *HEY FU!!!!..WHERE YOU BEEN ALL DAY???????
> *


its called work :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:45 PM~18018099
> *its called work  :wow:
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL IT??????......HEY!!!! I WENT TO THE STORE THIS MORNING AND SAY RAY RAY....WELL I DIDNT SEE HIM BUT I SAW HIS CAR OUTSIDE THE SHOPPING PLAZA.....TELL HIM ITS NOT PLAQUE FLYABLE YET!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 02:50 PM~18018130
> *IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL IT??????......HEY!!!! I WENT TO THE STORE THIS MORNING AND SAY RAY RAY....WELL I DIDNT SEE HIM BUT I SAW HIS CAR OUTSIDE THE SHOPPING PLAZA.....TELL HIM ITS NOT PLAQUE FLYABLE YET!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


he knows, thats his daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 01:52 PM~18018143
> *he knows thats his daily driver :biggrin:
> *



HEY...I GOT PICS OF HIS FIRST CAR!!!!... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 02:38 PM~18018061
> *donnt forget about smileys easter egg aka 00 jeta :biggrin:
> *





























:biggrin:

hit me up smiley!!!!
for dem cd's

pm sent!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 03:00 PM~18018191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup that 1


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:06 AM~18016573
> *WHATS GOOD BRO I WANNA CRUISE TONIGHT TO HOW ABOUT A CRUISE FELLAS AT THE FILIBERTOS :biggrin:
> *


ok filibertos over here on ocotillo and arizona ave? now your talking


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18016563
> *Good Morning az. Just want to say thank for all the love (no ****) and good comments on the mini movie. Luna was a big part of this too. Could not have done it with out him. (no ****) It was fun to do and was a idea I had brewing for a while.
> 
> There is a part 2 coming so keep an eye out for it!    :biggrin:
> *


The funniest part of the mini movie was knowing the beer cans falling was not a stunt that really happens to mando all the time :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18018381
> *The funniest part of the mini movie was knowing the beer cans falling was not a stunt that really happens to mando all the time  :roflmao:
> *



thats what happens when i cruise with unity mike all the time! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 11 2010, 10:15 AM~18016605
> *good stuff right there!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big mando but not as good as that mini movie
That was bad ass


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 11 2010, 09:52 AM~18016526
> *OK, who's back do we got???? I cant keep up with these posts!!! I spent 45 minutes catching up and now my eyes are bleeding!!! Did all this shit get overwith already???  :uh:
> Please dont let us hear about M & Sons, Fry's, Rims, DJ's outta work, "G's" lost, Drama and all the BS!!!!!! Lets go back to the OLD AZ SIDE!!!!! Where we have a great time, posting pics of cars, tortas, ass, Bens Biscayne, talkin fun shit to each other!!.
> *


 :roflmao: thank you gangsters scare me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OG im headed to ur house comin from a-town!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 11 2010, 02:38 PM~18018061
> *donnt forget about smileys easter egg aka 00 jeta :biggrin:
> *



ITS A 99 ESTUPID :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 11 2010, 03:00 PM~18018191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE MY RIDE :biggrin: AND IT GET 32 MILES TO THE GALLON


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 08:54 PM~18021276
> *I LOVE MY RIDE  :biggrin: AND IT GET 32 MILES TO THE GALLON
> *



TELL 'EM A...TELL 'EM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 09:54 PM~18021276
> *I LOVE MY RIDE  :biggrin: AND IT GET 32 MILES TO THE GALLON
> *



Plus its unique. Reminds me of in 80's-early 90's when ppl just built what they had. We had a guy in our club with a lowriding suzuki swift even (like a geo metro but with a body kit).


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!! :420:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 10:17 PM~18021424
> *TELL 'EM A...TELL 'EM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I DID I DID TELL THAT PUTTY TAT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 10:20 PM~18021446
> *Plus its unique. Reminds me of in 80's-early 90's when ppl just built what they had. We had a guy in our club with a lowriding suzuki swift even (like a geo metro but with a body kit).
> *



HELL YEAH MAN THANKS AND I BUILT IT BECAUSE I HAD TO PROVE A POINT AND THAT WAS THAT ANY CAR CAN BE CUSTOM AND THAT THE DRIVER IS THE LOWRIDER NOT THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:36 PM~18021538
> *uffin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!! :420:
> *



WHATS GOOD CARNAL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18021552
> *HELL YEAH MAN THANKS AND I BUILT IT BECAUSE I HAD TO PROVE A POINT AND THAT WAS THAT ANY CAR CAN BE CUSTOM AND THAT THE DRIVER IS THE LOWRIDER NOT THE CAR  :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH AND I STILL HAVE 2 OTHER CARS THAT I COULD HAVE BUILT BUT I BUILD WHAT I WANT BECAUSE THATS ME


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 09:36 PM~18021543
> *I DID I DID TELL THAT PUTTY TAT  :biggrin:
> *



WRONG PUTTY CAT.....ONLY ONE GATO AROUND THESE PARTS.......LETS SEE,.....WHAT CAN WE CALL HIM???????...HMMMMMMMMMMM.....HELP ME OUT FUCKER!!!!.....OH, ...FYI.....HE OVER AT JAGUARSRIGHT NOW....HE JUST TEXTED ME,....SIAD HE WAS FUCKED UP........... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:39 PM~18021556
> *WHATS GOOD CARNAL
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE! :angry: EL PINCHE BEN Y LUIS ARE AT THE HEELS N WHEELS AND THEY CALL ME TO RUB IT IN! :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 10:43 PM~18021581
> *WRONG PUTTY CAT.....ONLY ONE GATO AROUND THESE PARTS.......LETS SEE,.....WHAT CAN WE CALL HIM???????...HMMMMMMMMMMM.....HELP ME OUT FUCKER!!!!.....OH, ...FYI.....HE OVER AT JAGUARSRIGHT NOW....HE JUST TEXTED ME,....SIAD HE WAS FUCKED UP........... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH IT MEANS HE IS GAY AND BIG MANDO IS PROBABLY TAXING THAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:43 PM~18021583
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN  MUCH HOMIE! :angry: EL PINCHE BEN Y LUIS ARE AT THE HEELS N WHEELS AND THEY CALL ME TO RUB IT IN! :burn: :biggrin:
> *



LUCKY IF I HAD MONEY I WOULD PROBABLY NOT BE THERE I WOULD BE BUYING SHIT FOR MY RIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 10:43 PM~18021581
> *WRONG PUTTY CAT.....ONLY ONE GATO AROUND THESE PARTS.......LETS SEE,.....WHAT CAN WE CALL HIM???????...HMMMMMMMMMMM.....HELP ME OUT FUCKER!!!!.....OH, ...FYI.....HE OVER AT JAGUARSRIGHT NOW....HE JUST TEXTED ME,....SIAD HE WAS FUCKED UP........... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: WTF!!!??? GATO IS AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW????  HE MUST HAVE TOLD HIS WIFE THAT HE WAS GOING SOMEHWERE ELSE!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:47 PM~18021608
> *:wow: :wow: WTF!!!??? GATO IS AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW????  HE MUST HAVE TOLD HIS WIFE THAT HE WAS GOING SOMEHWERE ELSE!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *




LOL NO WE TALKING ABOUT LUIS :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:46 PM~18021601
> *LUCKY IF I HAD MONEY I WOULD PROBABLY NOT BE THERE I WOULD BE BUYING SHIT FOR MY RIDE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 RIGHT RIGHT!!! I WAS GONNA GO AND PULL AN "AL BUNDY"  I WAS GONNA TIE A STRING ON A $5 BILL AND PUT IT IN A THONG AND THEN YANK IT BACK!!! :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:40 PM~18021564
> *OH YEAH AND I STILL HAVE 2 OTHER CARS THAT I COULD HAVE BUILT BUT I BUILD WHAT I WANT BECAUSE THATS ME
> *


Yeah saw it in your tagline. 40 pontiac is a badass car, Is it hard to build? I meen is it hard finding parts. Even on my 66 Pontiac gotta search for parts but in end I think itll be worth it as will be unique. You been to Pontiac Heaven?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:48 PM~18021611
> *LOL NO WE TALKING ABOUT LUIS  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 OH!!!!!!! I PIMP OUT LUIS FROM TIME TO TIME  THAT "MAN-GINA" MADE ME SOME GOOD MONEY AT THE UNITY PICNIC!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18021608
> *:wow: :wow: WTF!!!??? GATO IS AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW????  HE MUST HAVE TOLD HIS WIFE THAT HE WAS GOING SOMEHWERE ELSE!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



AGAIN,..WRONG PUTTY CAT....THE PUTTY CAT WE TALKING ABOUT IS LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE.....WE GOTTA COME UP WITH A NEW NAME FOR HIM....AND ITS GOTTA BE A DAM GOOD ONE.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 09:57 PM~18021672
> *:0 :0 :0 OH!!!!!!! I PIMP OUT LUIS FROM TIME TO TIME  THAT "MAN-GINA" MADE ME SOME GOOD MONEY AT THE UNITY PICNIC!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



THEN WHERE IS MY CUT????DIDNT YOU KNOW THAT THATS MY BITCH??????......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 10:55 PM~18021660
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE  I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 10:58 PM~18021673
> *AGAIN,..WRONG PUTTY CAT....THE PUTTY CAT WE TALKING ABOUT IS LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE.....WE GOTTA COME UP WITH A NEW NAME FOR HIM....AND ITS GOTTA BE A DAM GOOD ONE.......
> *


:0 :cheesy: HMMMMMMMMMMM........HOW BOUT WE CALL HIM "LULU"???? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 12:00 AM~18021691
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE  I LIKE THE NEW AVATAR!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie... was bored drinking and took that with my phone... :biggrin:

RETRO CAMERA if anyone has an android phone


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:00 PM~18021688
> *THEN WHERE IS MY CUT????DIDNT YOU KNOW THAT THATS MY BITCH??????......
> *


 OH REALLY!!!??? DISPENSA HOMIE :angry: HE TOLD ME THAT HE WAS A FREE AGENT HO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 10:53 PM~18021642
> *Yeah saw it in your tagline. 40 pontiac is a badass car, Is it hard to build? I meen is it hard finding parts. Even on my 66 Pontiac gotta search for parts but in end I think itll be worth it as will be unique. You been to Pontiac Heaven?
> *



NOT AT ALL BRO EBAY GOTS A LOT OF STUFF FOR PONTIACS BUT I GOT LUCKY AS MY 40 CAME COMPLETE WITH MOLDINGS AND ALL :biggrin: 

I NEVER BEEN TO PONTIAC HEAVEN BEFORE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 09:44 PM~18021593
> *YEAH IT MEANS HE IS GAY AND BIG MANDO IS PROBABLY TAXING THAT ASS :biggrin:
> *



YUP......THATS WHAT IT MEANS......SHOULD WE GIVE HIM...











OR THIS????.......










:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: SO MANY OPPTIONS.......WHAT TO DO??....WHAT TO DO????.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 11:03 PM~18021708
> *:0 :cheesy: HMMMMMMMMMMM........HOW BOUT WE CALL HIM "LULU"???? :dunno:
> *



THAT SOUNDS LIKE A DAMN GOOD NAME FOR MY MIJA LUIS AKA LULU :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:03 PM~18021708
> *:0 :cheesy: HMMMMMMMMMMM........HOW BOUT WE CALL HIM "LULU"???? :dunno:
> *



I WAS THINKING LOIS...BUT THAT WORKS TO......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 11:05 PM~18021724
> *Thanks homie... was bored drinking and took that with my phone... :biggrin:
> 
> RETRO CAMERA if anyone has an android phone
> *


 THAT IS BAD ASS! I ACTUALLY HAVE THE MY TOUCH PHONE AND IT TAKES REALLY NICE PICS TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18021737
> *YUP......THATS WHAT IT MEANS......SHOULD WE GIVE HIM...
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:06 PM~18021728
> * OH REALLY!!!??? DISPENSA HOMIE :angry: HE TOLD ME THAT HE WAS A FREE AGENT HO!!! :biggrin:
> *



NOPE......IF HE YOUR BITCH....PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN......I GOT PICS......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:10 PM~18021751
> *NOPE......IF HE YOUR BITCH....PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN......I GOT PICS......
> *



WELL POST OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18021737
> *YUP......THATS WHAT IT MEANS......SHOULD WE GIVE HIM...
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:11 PM~18021761
> *WELL POST OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> *


x70!!! :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 11:14 PM~18021778
> *x70!!! :biggrin: :drama:
> *



I THINK HE IS BLUFFING X99


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18021740
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE A DAMN GOOD NAME FOR MY MIJA LUIS AKA LULU :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE PUES!  IT IS SETTLED...LUIS NEW NAME IS "LULU"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

OK...HERES ME AND MY BITCH.......ALONG WITH THE SLURPEE VENDOR......I GOTS TWO BITCHES.....











CAUSE THATS HOW I ROCK THIS BITCH!!!!!.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:14 PM~18021780
> *I THINK HE IS BLUFFING X99
> *


:0 :0 :0 IDK...LULU HAS BEEN PASSED AROUND ALOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18021793
> *:thumbsup: ORALE PUES!  IT IS SETTLED...LUIS NEW NAME IS "LULU"!!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHATS GOOD HOMIES AND HOMIETTS HERE IS WHAT JUST HAPPEND
JULY 11 LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE HAS A NEW NICKNAME AND ITS LULU PASS THE WIRE HOMIES ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

NOW LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT..............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:19 PM~18021802
> *OK...HERES ME AND MY BITCH.......ALONG WITH THE SLURPEE VENDOR......I GOTS TWO BITCHES.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK OK...HE WILL BE LIKE BOTH OF OURS BUT YOU KEEP HIM AT YO HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:06 PM~18021731
> *NOT AT ALL BRO EBAY GOTS A LOT OF STUFF FOR PONTIACS  BUT I GOT LUCKY AS MY 40 CAME COMPLETE WITH MOLDINGS AND ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> I NEVER BEEN TO PONTIAC HEAVEN BEFORE
> *


That was good it came complete. I had good luck on Ebay also as found a guy parting one out in Colorado. On some stuff though im finding that 66 Impala parts interchange. I shaved all the moldings and stuff though. Pontiac Heaven is out in East valley, it a field with like 1,000 Pontiacs in it. They hold Pontiac only swapmeets out Speedworld.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:22 PM~18021825
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK OK...HE WILL BE LIKE BOTH OF OURS BUT YOU KEEP HIM AT YO HOUSE!!! :biggrin:
> *



FUCK THAT SHIT!!!!!....MY WIFE DONT WANT HIM HERE......SHE SAYS HE'S A STRANGE BOY.......HE LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY DAUGHTERS DOLLS AND TEA SETS......THEN HE RUNS AROUND WITH HER BACK PACK FROM SCHOOL.....IT HAS HANNA MONTANNA ON IT.....GO FIGURE......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:21 PM~18021820
> *NOW LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT..............
> *



OK HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION SHE WAS STANDING NEXT TO DADDYS EL CAMINO AND LULU WAS LIKE HEYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Justin-Az, SS520, smiley602

SUP SMILEY!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: ...justin ... SS520 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 11 2010, 11:24 PM~18021839
> *That was good it came complete. I had good luck on Ebay also as found a guy parting one out in Colorado.  On some stuff though im finding that 66 Impala parts interchange. I shaved all the moldings and stuff though. Pontiac Heaven is out in East valley, it a field with like 1,000 Pontiacs in it. They hold Pontiac only swapmeets out Speedworld.
> *



REALLY SHIT MAN NEXT TIME THERE IS ANOTHER SWAPMEET LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE TO GO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:31 PM~18021884
> *D.J. Midnite, Justin-Az, SS520, smiley602
> 
> SUP SMILEY!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave: ...justin  ... SS520  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18021883
> *OK HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION  SHE WAS STANDING NEXT TO DADDYS EL CAMINO AND LULU WAS LIKE HEYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> 
> ...


IS SHE WEARING A NIGHTY???????? :barf: :barf: :barf: ...YOU WIN!!!!!......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:34 PM~18021903
> *IS SHE WEARING A NIGHTY???????? :barf:  :barf:  :barf: ...YOU WIN!!!!!......
> *


SHIT MAN I WAS DRINKING MY ICE T AND I READ YOUR POST AND I ALMOST SPIT IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18021917
> *SHIT MAN I WAS DRINKING MY ICE T AND I READ YOUR POST AND I ALMOST SPIT IT OUT  :biggrin:
> *


WITCH POST????????....SO....YOUR A SPITTER HUH??????...GOOD TO KNOW FOR FUTURE USE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18021925
> *WITCH POST????????....SO....YOUR A SPITTER HUH??????...GOOD TO KNOW FOR FUTURE USE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK THAT CARNAL LETS JUST CONSENTRATE ON LULU :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY LULU AFTER A NIGHT ON THE JOB!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 10:40 PM~18021935
> *FUCK THAT CARNAL LETS JUST CONSENTRATE ON LULU  :biggrin:
> *


WORKS FOR ME...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:32 PM~18021892
> *REALLY SHIT MAN NEXT TIME THERE IS ANOTHER SWAPMEET LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE TO GO
> *


Ok will do that man. I wanna go also as didnt make it to event in May as was a tournament going on so had 5 soccer games. 

Site says next ones are going to be on August 27&28 in Apache County and Nov 13 at Speedworld. Hopefully on Nov 13th will be busy watching Pacquiao school floyd though :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18021845
> *FUCK THAT SHIT!!!!!....MY WIFE DONT WANT HIM HERE......SHE SAYS HE'S A STRANGE BOY.......HE LIKE TO PLAY WITH MY DAUGHTERS DOLLS AND TEA SETS......THEN HE RUNS AROUND WITH HER BACK PACK FROM SCHOOL.....IT HAS HANNA MONTANNA ON IT.....GO FIGURE......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 10:48 PM~18021980
> *HERE IS A PIC OF MY LULU AFTER A NIGHT ON THE JOB!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A SHAME.......YOU FUCKERS REALLY MAKE THAT BITCH EARN HER KEEP, DONT YOU???????........NO WONDER SHE ALWAYS CALLING ME, CRYING N SHIT...... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WELL HOMIES I GOTTA GET GOIN! :sprint: GOTTA GET UP EARLY TO HELP FINISH MOVING MY SUEGRA OUT HER HOUSE! :wave: AL RATO!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 11:51 PM~18021998
> *THATS A SHAME.......YOU FUCKERS REALLY MAKE THAT BITCH EARN HER KEEP, DONT YOU???????........NO WONDER SHE ALWAYS CALLING ME, CRYING N SHIT...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 11 2010, 10:51 PM~18021998
> *THATS A SHAME.......YOU FUCKERS REALLY MAKE THAT BITCH EARN HER KEEP, DONT YOU???????........NO WONDER SHE ALWAYS CALLING ME, CRYING N SHIT...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



NOPE!!!...WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!!!!.....I TAKE THAT BACK......SHAME ON ME......LOOK WHAT THAT BITCH DOES FOR ME!!!!!.......BEFORE I GIVE HER HER CUT FOR THE NIGHT.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2010, 10:58 PM~18022032
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HEY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!...NNICE SIGNATURE!!!!.....I LIKE THAT......WISH I COULD COME UP WITH SUM SHIT LIKE THAT....THATS "CLASSIC"".......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

fuck that was alot of reading....I gave up 20 pages ago :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18022078
> *fuck that was alot of reading....I gave up 20 pages ago :biggrin:
> *



WELL GLAD YOU COULD JOIN US TERMITE...HOW YA DOING TONITE?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18022101
> *WELL GLAD YOU COULD JOIN US TERMITE...HOW YA DOING TONITE?????
> *


working homie....nothing else to do :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 11 2010, 11:15 PM~18022118
> *working homie....nothing else to do :happysad:
> *


WISH I WAS WORKING........


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HOP AT JAGUARS WAS KRACKIN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 01:00 AM~18022045
> *HEY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!!...NNICE SIGNATURE!!!!.....I LIKE THAT......WISH I COULD COME UP WITH SUM SHIT LIKE THAT....THATS "CLASSIC"".......
> *


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BETTERTHANYOU_@Jul 11 2010, 01:28 PM~18017619
> *RAY (BIG BOY)  AND BONES :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 11 2010, 02:02 PM~18017827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT THE ONLY THING THAT WAS CRACKIN! THAT COWBOYS FAN JAW WAS CRACKING!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 11:05 AM~18024816
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MANDO


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18024816
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *



SUP MANDO!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 10:10 AM~18024849
> *WHATS UP MANDO
> *



SUP MIKEY!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Side!! :biggrin: Man, recovering from a weekend of beers! Seems like I had one in my hand the whole time!!! Paying for it too!!! :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 AM~18024680
> *ttt
> *


what up t :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pics of Youngblood Show coming tonight!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 11:45 AM~18025129
> *Sup AZ Side!! :biggrin: Man, recovering from a weekend of beers! Seems like I had one in my hand the whole time!!! Paying for it too!!!  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


playaz dont play like they used to!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 11:05 AM~18024816
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


SUP Mando :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 11:45 AM~18025129
> *Sup AZ Side!! :biggrin: Man, recovering from a weekend of beers! Seems like I had one in my hand the whole time!!! Paying for it too!!!  :uh:
> *


SUP Al :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 12 2010, 12:10 PM~18025324
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> playaz dont play like they used to!!!!!
> *


 :wave: ART LOKS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 12 2010, 12:10 PM~18025319
> *Great pics of Youngblood Show coming tonight!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_ok here it is noon monday morning and nobody has posted up no pics from the heels and wheels????? wtf!!!!!

and of course the alley boy show those ......

PICS COMIN SOON..........right hector.......


comon people!!!

some pics from the gigs!!!

oh well ill just post up sup pics of the new sunglasses 2010 collection!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

WTF?! did O.G. AZ side turn into AZ *** side last night????????? :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 12 2010, 12:16 PM~18025377
> *ok here it is noon monday morning and nobody has posted up no pics from the heels and wheels????? wtf!!!!!
> 
> and of course the alley boy show those ......
> ...


bad ass sunglasses :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2010, 12:21 PM~18025419
> *WTF?!  did O.G. AZ side turn into AZ *** side last night????????? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _ok here it is noon monday morning and nobody has posted up no pics from the heels and wheels????? wtf!!!!!
> 
> and of course the alley boy show those ......
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2010, 11:21 AM~18025419
> *WTF?!  did O.G. AZ side turn into AZ *** side last night????????? :uh:
> *


OG **** SIDE!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and one for the soccer fans!!!!























keep goin........................























farther.........................................

























almost there...........................................

























can you feel it...................................




































bam!
<img src=\'http://img.mobypicture.com/7ec7c8a3c06a8a3be863676932260ad1_view.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


:uh: :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 11:29 AM~18025495
> *OG **** SIDE!!!!! :wow:
> *



2nd!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 11 2010, 11:48 PM~18021980
> *HERE IS A PIC OF MY LULU AFTER A NIGHT ON THE JOB!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I had mando down there going lalala


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:40 PM~18021935
> *FUCK THAT CARNAL LETS JUST CONSENTRATE ON LULU  :biggrin:
> *


look at this fukn chumps yalking shit I guess we got 3 new members to the justin crew they dont go out cuz their ladys said NO so they sit at home and make shit up lame mofos but they down and doing shit :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

at least big ben and gato were out there last night not like this mandilones hahaha and yeah they were charging to get in sorry. :yessad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 12 2010, 12:30 PM~18025499
> *and one for the soccer fans!!!!
> keep goin........................
> farther.........................................
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 12:29 PM~18025495
> *OG **** SIDE!!!!! :wow:
> *


sup tata luna


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 02:36 PM~18026716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


teaser


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18024917
> *SUP MIKEY!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP A!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 11 2010, 11:31 PM~18021883
> *OK HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION  SHE WAS STANDING NEXT TO DADDYS EL CAMINO AND LULU WAS LIKE HEYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> 
> ...


oh and smiley I could post pics too MEMER thats not her thats not her buddy It was her. just let me know  cuz my homie still sending them :cheesy: oh and a video too.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18026770
> *SUP A!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


where were you last night fool we got fuckkkkkd up homie :barf: :barf: even pitirijas had a couple of beers


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 01:41 PM~18026773
> *oh and smiley I could post pics too MEMER thats not her thats not her buddy It was her. just let me know   cuz my homie still sending them :cheesy: oh and a video too.
> *



POST EM OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 02:44 PM~18026812
> *POST EM OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :happysad: and it did happend :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BIG THANKS TO SPIRT FOR ALL THE BEERS THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 01:41 PM~18026770
> *SUP A!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



SUP MIKEY!!!...HEY HOMIE...FAIR WARNING.....DONT GO PAST THIS POST......IM GONNA POST UP SOME TORTAS......DONT KNOW IF YOUR PC CAN HANDLE EM.....SO STOP RIGHT HERE...........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:42 PM~18026792
> *where were you last night fool we got fuckkkkkd up homie  :barf:  :barf: even pitirijas had a couple of beers
> *


WHERE WERE YOU!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 01:45 PM~18026825
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :happysad: and it did happend  :0
> *



PROVE IT!!!!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: PLEASE.....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:46 PM~18026837
> *WHERE WERE YOU!
> *


inside we had 2 tables and like 4 buckets blas was there big ben pitirijas the dj that was at your picnic nI mando not the mandilon mando 69c10................ chivo and some other mofos :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 02:46 PM~18026845
> *PROVE IT!!!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: PLEASE.....
> *


nana he gona :tears: :tears: :tears: and he gona go gangster and meet me at big lots :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:48 PM~18026857
> *inside we had 2 tables and like 4 buckets blas was there big ben pitirijas the dj that was at your picnic nI mando not the mandilon mando 69c10................ chivo and some other mofos  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS BROKE! I WAS STUCK OUT SIDE!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

damn full house up in this beach. Big mando making another movie he going to mikeys house and drinking all his beer haha


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18026896
> *I WAS BROKE! I WAS STUCK OUT SIDE!
> *


we had extra brazalets fool I called you I didn't see you there tough


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:53 PM~18026913
> *we had extra brazalets fool I called you I didn't see you there tough
> *


LIAR!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18026939
> *LIAR!!!!!!
> *


chivo got in for free


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 01:55 PM~18026939
> *LIAR!!!!!!
> *



HE IS ISNT HE??????.............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18024849
> *WHATS UP MANDO
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY 5 BEERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18026951
> *HE IS ISNT HE??????.............
> *


stop justin just because they dont let you out!!! :0 you wish you were at least in the parking lot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18026945
> *chivo got in for free
> *


WHO IN THE FUCK IS THAT?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 01:55 PM~18026946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD!!!.....I GOT REINFORCEMENT!!!!(NO ****)....GOOD LOOKIN' OUT MANDO......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:57 PM~18026970
> *WHO IN THE FUCK IS THAT?
> *


thats my compadre fool


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18026966
> *stop justin just because they dont let you out!!! :0 you wish you were at least in the parking lot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO, NOT REALLY.....BUT IF YOU SAY SO.......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18026951
> *HE IS ISNT HE??????.............
> *


I HAD MY PHONE IN MY HAND THE WHOLE TIME!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:wave: :wave: smiley


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 02:57 PM~18026961
> *:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY 5 BEERS!! :biggrin:
> *


MANDO NO BEERS!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:59 PM~18026990
> *I HAD MY PHONE IN MY HAND THE WHOLE TIME!
> *


I even called mando69c10....................... but he was broke down some where in glendale again!!! I got him in trouble too his lady called back all pissed off me and big ben were fucking with him haha (no ****)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18024908
> *SUP MANDO!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 01:59 PM~18026990
> *I HAD MY PHONE IN MY HAND THE WHOLE TIME!
> *



HE TEXTED ME LASTNIGHT AND COULDNT UNDERSTAND WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY....THIS IS WHAT I READ......" HEY FUTO/////AMI FUKED UPP"...AMI AT......AND THAT WAS IT.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18027013
> *MANDO NO BEERS!
> *


I guess 5 its better then none lmao, how was oaxaca on friday mike?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 02:01 PM~18027019
> *:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMIE!
> *



NADA...JUST HEAR AT HOME WITH MY KIDS.....GETTING READY TO HEAR LULU START :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: BECAUSE WE WERE PLAYING WITHOUT HIM LASTNIGHT.....HE FEELS LEFT OUT..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 12 2010, 12:10 PM~18025325
> *SUP Mando  :wave:
> *


:wave: QUE PASA CURTIS :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> NADA...JUST HEAR AT HOME WITH MY KIDS.....while my lady works and supports the house
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:wave: que onda pitirijas gracias otra vez compa!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 01:48 PM~18026857
> *inside we had 2 tables and like 4 buckets of
> 
> 
> ...



FIXED!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:31 PM~18026666
> *look at this fukn chumps yalking shit I guess we got 3 new members to the justin crew they dont go out cuz their ladys said NO so they sit at home and make shit up lame mofos but they down and doing shit  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:uh: :uh: DO YOU WANT SOME CHEESE TO GO WITH THAT WHINE!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 03:21 PM~18027237
> *:uh: :uh: DO YOU WANT SOME CHEESE TO GO WITH THAT WHINE!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


NO WHINING HERE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> > NADA...JUST HEAR AT HOME WITH MY KIDS.....while my lady works and supports the house
> > FIXED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 03:24 PM~18027267
> *HEY FUCKER!!!!!......THIS DONT INVOLVER HER SO SHOW MY WIFE SOME RESPECT.....
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18027287
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU STUPID!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 03:27 PM~18027323
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU STUPID!!!!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 02:50 PM~18026881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: HELL YEAH!!!! I LOVE TORTAS!!! I LOVE TORTAS!!! :thumbsup: NICE PICS HOMIE!! :naughty:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY LUIS, OR SHOULD I SAY "LULU"....WHY YOU TRIPPIN' TODAY?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 03:00 PM~18027013
> *MANDO NO BEERS!
> *


:nono: :nono: IT IS MANDO FREE BEERS!!!  I STOCKED UP ON CORONAS WHEN THEY WERE ON SALE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 03:35 PM~18027406
> *HEY LUIS, OR SHOULD I SAY "LULU"....WHY YOU TRIPPIN' TODAY?????
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 12 2010, 03:35 PM~18027406
> *HEY LUIS, OR SHOULD I SAY "LULU"....WHY YOU TRIPPIN' TODAY?????
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP RAUL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 02:42 PM~18027475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT CLICK SAVE...IT WONT BE THERE LATERS......GET IT WHILE ITS HOT.....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Raul y las luces wey did you find them


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Luis......Im sorry Homie........Will you find it in your heart to forgive me?????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Hey Luis......Im sorry Homie........Will you find it in your heart to forgive me?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 02:31 PM~18026666
> *look at this fukn chumps yalking shit I guess we got 3 new members to the justin crew they dont go out cuz their ladys said NO so they sit at home and make shit up lame mofos but they down and doing shit  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 03:11 PM~18027141
> *:wave: QUE PASA CURTIS :biggrin:
> *


nada homie just got off of work, fckin tired


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Hey Luis......Im sorry Homie........Will you find it in your heart to forgive me?????
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> > Hey Luis......Im sorry Homie........Will you find it in your heart to forgive me?????
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

JUST GOT IN FROM CALI....IMPERIALS HAWIIAN GARDENS SHOW WAS A SUCCESS! I CANT WAIT FOR OUR ANNIVERSARY! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 12 2010, 06:53 PM~18028804
> *JUST GOT IN FROM CALI....IMPERIALS HAWIIAN GARDENS SHOW WAS A SUCCESS! I CANT WAIT FOR OUR ANNIVERSARY!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Post pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2010, 06:08 PM~18028965
> *Post pics homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

HERES A PIC OF US AND OUR NEWEST MEMBER WWE STAR DAVE BAUTISTA AND TOMAS 62 IMPALA TIPSY..


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 02:45 PM~18026827
> *BIG THANKS TO SPIRT FOR ALL THE BEERS THIS WEEKEND!
> *


Hey that's where all the beers went :angry: 

J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: its all good Homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 12:29 PM~18025495
> *OG **** SIDE!!!!! :wow:
> *


IM GLAD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT SEES IT THAT WAY!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 12 2010, 07:24 PM~18029128
> *HERES A PIC OF US AND OUR NEWEST MEMBER WWE STAR DAVE BAUTISTA AND TOMAS 62 IMPALA TIPSY..
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18029458
> *:cheesy:
> *


Nice Avi homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

driving back from Lunas house


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18029899
> *driving back from Lunas house
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18029899
> *driving back from Lunas house
> 
> 
> ...


dats dat shit!! :biggrin:

is that when they had to escort you when u was rollin in a 64????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18029899
> *driving back from Lunas house
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 12 2010, 06:24 PM~18029128
> *HERES A PIC OF US AND OUR NEWEST MEMBER WWE STAR DAVE BAUTISTA AND TOMAS 62 IMPALA TIPSY..
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHIT! :biggrin: BUT BATISTA IS NOT IN THE WWE ANYMORE!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18030790
> *THATS THE SHIT! :biggrin: BUT BATISTA IS NOT IN THE WWE ANYMORE!
> *


he is doing mma and he is looking to sign w/t strikeforce...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18030883
> *he is doing mma and he is looking to sign  w/t strikeforce...
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18030790
> *THATS THE SHIT! :biggrin: BUT BATISTA IS NOT IN THE WWE ANYMORE!
> *


And if anyones knows all about the WWE and that "REAL" rasslin, its Mikey!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 09:07 PM~18030999
> *And if anyones knows all about the WWE and that "REAL" rasslin, its Mikey!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH BROTHA!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18030790
> *THATS THE SHIT! :biggrin: BUT BATISTA IS NOT IN THE WWE ANYMORE!
> *



Means he has more time to rebuild his 64


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:13 PM~18031095
> *OH YEAH BROTHA!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 12 2010, 09:14 PM~18031109
> *Means he has more time to rebuild his 64
> *


OR DRINK BEER ALL DAY FOR HE CAN CATCH UP TO ME!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup OGizzle! Whats Crakin! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT IT DO SMILEY?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:22 PM~18031193
> *WHAT IT DO SMILEY?
> *



what up mike :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 12 2010, 09:23 PM~18031206
> *
> *



what up curtis


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 12 2010, 09:25 PM~18031230
> *what up mike  :biggrin:
> *


HAVING A COLD ONE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602, SS520, cadillacking602, Raguness, Rollin73, Justin-Az, unity_mike, Lunas64, OGPLAYER

Sup Ya'll nice to see No Drama And No **** up in here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  I am sure later it will be here tho!! :uh: LOL


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 12 2010, 09:25 PM~18031237
> *what up curtis
> *


  chillin homie catchin up on a couple pages here :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 09:26 PM~18031247
> *smiley602, SS520, cadillacking602, Raguness, Rollin73, Justin-Az, unity_mike, Lunas64, OGPLAYER
> 
> Sup Ya'll nice to see No Drama And No **** up in here!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:   I am sure later it will be here tho!! :uh: LOL
> *



what up luna :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:26 PM~18031241
> *HAVING A COLD ONE!
> *



lucky :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 12 2010, 08:29 PM~18031296
> *what up luna  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How u been Homey! All is kool at the Lunas House, Since I got my 64 back from Mando!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 09:26 PM~18031247
> *smiley602, SS520, cadillacking602, Raguness, Rollin73, Justin-Az, unity_mike, Lunas64, OGPLAYER
> 
> Sup Ya'll nice to see No Drama And No **** up in here!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:   I am sure later it will be here tho!! :uh: LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 12 2010, 09:30 PM~18031302
> *lucky :biggrin:
> *


IM STILL WAITING FOR MANDO TO SHOOT PART 2. ITS TIME FOR THIS STAR TO SHINE! BEING A WINO COMES NATURAL TO ME.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 09:31 PM~18031322
> *How u been Homey! All is kool at the Lunas House, Since I got my 64 back from Mando!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


I saw him over here in Avondale doing roadies in the dirt lot by the railroad tracks :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18031341
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR MANDO TO SHOOT PART 2. ITS TIME FOR THIS STAR TO SHINE! BEING A WINO COMES NATURAL LIGHT BEER TO ME.
> *


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:03 PM~18030941
> *WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?
> *


he wants to do what BIG BROCK LESNER is doing..........


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2010, 09:31 PM~18031322
> *How u been Homey! All is kool at the Lunas House, Since I got my 64 back from Mando!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



LOL IM GOOD CARNAL JUST CHILLIN GETTING READY TO GO MIMIS I GOTTA GO IN TO WORK AT 3 AM TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18031344
> *I saw him over here in Avondale doing roadies in the dirt lot by the railroad tracks :cheesy:
> *


TELL THAT FUCKER TO HURRY WITH THE BEER! IM RUNNING OUT!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

regal85, unity1963, unity_mike, MANDOS69C/10, Rollin73, PHXROJOE, 1966rag, smiley602, MIKEYMIKE, Justin-Az, cadillacking602

 full house tonight :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 12 2010, 09:34 PM~18031361
> *he wants to do what BIG BROCK LESNER is doing..........
> *


OH! THATS KOO!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FUCKEN SHIT!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:35 PM~18031374
> *TELL THAT FUCKER TO HURRY WITH THE BEER! IM RUNNING OUT!
> *


You running out of water?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:40 PM~18031401
> *FUCKEN SHIT!
> *


Fucken server.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 09:41 PM~18031407
> *You running out of water?
> *


DID YOU FIND MY PEEPEE BOTTLE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:45 PM~18031456
> *DID YOU FIND MY PEEPEE BOTTLE?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 09:47 PM~18031471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :rofl: :wave: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:45 PM~18031456
> *DID YOU FIND MY PEEPEE BOTTLE?
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: THIS REMINDS THAT I NEED TO GO GRAB A COLD CORONA RIGHT NOW!!! :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18031500
> *:wave:  :rofl:  :wave:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 09:50 PM~18031511
> *:cheesy: THIS REMINDS THAT I NEED TO GO GRAB A COLD CORONA RIGHT NOW!!! :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18031492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18031492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DID BEN BLOW HIS INTERNET BILL MONEY AT JAGS LAST NIGHT?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18031568
> *DID BEN BLOW HIS INTERNET BILL MONEY AT JAGS LAST NIGHT?
> *


I think so :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 09:54 PM~18031577
> *I think so :biggrin:
> *


OR IN HIS WORDS! HE OVER PAID!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  

What's up people


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 12 2010, 09:35 PM~18031382
> *regal85, unity1963, unity_mike, MANDOS69C/10, Rollin73, PHXROJOE, 1966rag, smiley602, MIKEYMIKE, Justin-Az, cadillacking602
> 
> full house tonight  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 09:55 PM~18031591
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18030883
> *he is doing mma and he is looking to sign  w/t strikeforce...
> *


How you think he will do? He is Filipino and a FMA fighter like Vera. I'm not sure how effective FMA is in MMA though since its primarily weapon based but it can work empty handed.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

OH NO! JUSTIN HAS BEEN REPLYING FOR AWILE NOW!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 12 2010, 09:56 PM~18031612
> *How you think he will do? He is Filipino and a FMA fighter like Vera. I'm not sure how effective FMA is in MMA though since its primarily weapon based but it can work empty handed.
> *


FALSE ALARM!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18031568
> *DID BEN BLOW HIS INTERNET BILL MONEY AT JAGS LAST NIGHT?
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 09:58 PM~18031641
> *:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Que pasa Mando??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 09:55 PM~18031591
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Q-VO VATO LOCO!! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18031354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE BEN CAN DO THIS TO BOUNCE BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 09:55 PM~18031591
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Sup Sergio!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Mr. Luna How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey you in the red police car.....you know how you are


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:58 PM~18031638
> *FALSE ALARM!
> *


 :roflmao: Expected a conservative cracker novela huh :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:57 PM~18031617
> *OH NO! JUSTIN HAS BEEN REPLYING FOR AWILE NOW!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 12 2010, 10:02 PM~18031684
> *What up Mr. Luna How's it going? :biggrin:
> *


HES HUNTING DOWN MANDO RITE NOW


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18031492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 10:02 PM~18031685
> *Hey you in the red police car.....you know how you are
> *


Shit, fuck that bubble top.....just picked up my other caddy tonight :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18031711
> *Shit, fuck that bubble top.....just picked up my other caddy tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18031711
> *Shit, fuck that bubble top.....just picked up my other caddy tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
:thumbsup:
Nice


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 PM~18031728
> *:wow:
> :thumbsup:
> Nice
> *


Told everyone it was a white caddy :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18031740
> *Told everyone it was a white caddy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 PM~18031726
> *:uh:
> *


Don't hate cause I have a high lock up


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18031740
> *Told everyone it was a white caddy :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:07 PM~18031750
> *Don't hate cause I have a high lock up
> *


SO HIGHT THAT ITS NOT ON THE SCREEN?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 10:07 PM~18031752
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18031711
> *Shit, fuck that bubble top.....just picked up my other caddy tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: UMMMMMMMM....OK! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHERE IS BIG BEN?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IS HE SLEEPING STILL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18031664
> *Que pasa Mando??
> *


AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN AND ENJOYING A COLD CORONA! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 10:34 PM~18031795
> *:uh: UMMMMMMMM....OK! :biggrin:
> *


It has 500.20's on them


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up Bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18031823
> *What up Bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART BUCK!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18031820
> *AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN AND ENJOYING A COLD CORONA! :biggrin:
> *


You get them tires?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18031821
> *It has 500.20's on them
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18031711
> *Shit, fuck that bubble top.....just picked up my other caddy tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: only 5.20's sir ! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 10:46 PM~18031896
> *:nono:  only 5.20's sir !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18031823
> *What up Bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:wave: :biggrin: GUUUUUUUUUUAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 10:46 PM~18031896
> *:nono:  only 5.20's sir !  :biggrin:
> *


Like that name of that Regal in your sig.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out, got a jobby job to do in the morning, back to days again


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:42 PM~18031853
> *You get them tires?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Jul 12 2010, 09:40 PM~18031838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 12 2010, 10:46 PM~18031896
> *:nono:  only 5.20's sir !  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP DANIEL-SON! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 12 2010, 10:52 PM~18031952
> *:biggrin:
> tell 'im aye!!!!
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 12 2010, 10:50 PM~18031931
> *I'm out, got a jobby job to do in the morning, back to days again
> *


:biggrin: LAAAAAAATERZ!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: :biggrin: AL RATO AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 12 2010, 11:45 PM~18032341
> *:biggrin:
> *


are you drunk mikey?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 12 2010, 11:50 PM~18032369
> *are you drunk mikey?
> *


yeah! a lil


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18031500
> *:wave:  :rofl:  :wave:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, AZ state-city CG, DIRTY SOUTH, Ben'sCustomWheels, unity_mike, 602 Monte

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 12 2010, 10:49 PM~18031925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup homie!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

CLEANING OUT MY STORAGE GOT NEW MOLDINGS FOR A 62 IMPALA WITH CLIPS AND I ALSO HAVE A USED PAIR OF 13X7 DAYTONS AND TIRES ARE IN REAL GOOD SHAPE KNOCK OFF'S AND ADAPTERS FOR $275.00 THE MOLDINGS NEVER BEEN USED I WANT $200 FOR THEM . MY NUMBER IS 602 810-9954 BIG ED


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn homies i was out for 3days and almost 40pages!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 12 2010, 10:50 PM~18031942
> * :biggrin:
> *


so is that a yes :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2010, 12:53 AM~18032555
> *Thx... its gonna be the car version of chucky  :biggrin:
> Whatup homie!!!
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18032600
> *damn homies i was out for 3days and almost 40pages!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18032600
> *damn homies i was out for 3days and almost 40pages!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18032600
> *damn homies i was out for 3days and almost 40pages!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU DID PAY YOUR BILL!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 04:36 AM~18032947
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ese mi Mando, whats up holmes???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 13 2010, 06:27 AM~18033327
> *:yes:
> *


what up doggie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:09 AM~18033524
> *SO YOU DID PAY YOUR BILL!
> *


*****, i said i made an overpayment!!!! thats why they shut off my service, cause its not normal for a mexican to overpay shit!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18032600
> *damn homies i was out for 3days and almost 40pages!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: WHAT UP BEN! :wave: DO YOU HAVE ANY GOOD NEWS FOR ME?? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 AM~18033865
> *:yes: :yes: WHAT UP BEN! :wave: DO YOU HAVE ANY GOOD NEWS FOR ME?? :x: :x: :x:
> *


shit homie, i'm up early trying to catch the worm!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:02 AM~18033850
> *ese mi Mando, whats up holmes???
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH AMIGO  AQUI EN LA CASA PATEANDOLA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 04:34 AM~18032940
> *so is that a yes :dunno:
> *


:yes: A HUEVO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:03 AM~18033864
> ******, i said i made an overpayment!!!! thats why they shut off my service, cause its not normal for a mexican to overpay shit!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2010, 12:53 AM~18032555
> *Thx... its gonna be the car version of chucky  :biggrin:
> Whatup homie!!!
> *


JUS AT THE HOUSE CHILL-AXIN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:05 AM~18033882
> *shit homie, i'm up early trying to catch the worm!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:09 AM~18033524
> *SO YOU DID PAY YOUR BILL!
> *


:0 :0 WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18013449
> *it was when he went camping. he just found out! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here is what happen................
> ...


lol damn homie that was tight as hell!!! i was reading tis last night but i couldnt see the video for some reason untill today (overpayment problems) lol you get down homie!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 13 2010, 06:27 AM~18033327
> *:yes:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 08:06 AM~18033886
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH AMIGO  AQUI EN LA CASA PATEANDOLA!
> *


why you up so early??? oh i know, you had to make your lady lunch huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:20 AM~18033982
> *why you up so early???  oh i know, you had to make your lady lunch huh!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 PM~18017368
> *
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 08:23 AM~18033997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:
> *


i did!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:09 AM~18033524
> *SO YOU DID PAY YOUR BILL!
> *



Nah he ran an extension cord from the neighbors so he can post torta tuesday pixxx!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:24 AM~18034005
> *i did!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 ORALE HOMIE!!  SCORING BROWNIE POINTS WITH YOUR LADY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:35 AM~18034069
> *TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: OHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :thumbsup: IT IS TORTA TUESDAY!!!!! :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 SOMEBODY BETTER WARN MIKEY THAT IT IS TORAT TUESDAY AND BEN IS POSTING UP SOME REALLY NICE PICS!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:47 AM~18034180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 13 2010, 08:03 AM~18033864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


working hard :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 13 2010, 08:30 AM~18034028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HER FROME SOMEWERE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:53 AM~18034225
> *yeah sure niggie!
> 
> working hard :biggrin:
> *


:no: I WOULD SAY YOU ARE HARDLY WORKING!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 08:58 AM~18034259
> *:no: I WOULD SAY YOU ARE HARDLY WORKING!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


IM MULTI TASKING


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:57 AM~18034251
> *THATS WHAT ALL THOSE WIRES WERE ABOUT! HEY BEN THATS A FIRE HAZARD!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:57 AM~18034251
> *
> 
> I KNOW HER FROME SOMEWERE!
> *


LOL, THATS YOUR SISTER!!!!!! J/K


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:00 AM~18034282
> *IM MULTI TASKING
> *


:uh: OH OK!!! :biggrin: YOU ARE WORKING AND FAPPING AT THE SAME TIME THEN!!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 09:04 AM~18034312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: AY DIOS MIO!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 09:05 AM~18034324
> *LOL, THATS YOUR SISTER!!!!!!    J/K
> *


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 13 2010, 09:05 AM~18034324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: FOOL WASH YOUR HAND BEFORE YOU TYPE YOU SICK BASTARD! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:12 AM~18034381
> *YOUR MAMA FOOL!        J/K
> :biggrin: FOOL WASH YOUR HAND BEFORE YOU TYPE YOU SICK BASTARD! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: IS THAT WHAT YOU DO!!!??? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 07:49 AM~18034194
> *:0 :0 SOMEBODY BETTER WARN MIKEY THAT IT IS TORAT TUESDAY AND BEN IS POSTING UP SOME REALLY NICE PICS!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty:
> *



I WILL....JUST GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES....... :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:17 AM~18034424
> *I WILL....JUST GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES....... :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: BIG BEN HOOKING UP AZ SIDE WITH THE TORTA PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: WHAT UP LUNA! :wave: I HAVE SEEN YOU ON HERE FOR A WHILE AND YOU HAVEN'T SAID ANYTHING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 09:16 AM~18034416
> *:nono: :nono: IS THAT WHAT YOU DO!!!??? :biggrin:
> *


CACA ON YOUR HAND COULD GIVE YOU HEPITITIS :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Enjoy!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:17 AM~18034424
> *I WILL....JUST GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES....... :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


THAY NEED TO MAKE ONE WITH A BUDLIGHT CAN AND PEANUTS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:25 AM~18034476
> *CACA ON YOUR HAND COULD GIVE YOU HEPITITIS  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 08:17 AM~18033961
> *lol damn homie that was tight as hell!!!  i was reading tis last night but i couldnt see the video for some reason untill today (overpayment problems) lol  you get down homie!!!!
> *



thats the shit brother....great job!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:33 AM~18034540
> *THAY NEED TO MAKE ONE WITH A BUDLIGHT CAN AND PEANUTS.
> *


:cheesy: :no: THEY NEED TO MAKE ONE DRINKING A CORONA BOTTLE IN ONE HAND AND THE OTHER HAND EATING SOME CHICHARRONES!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 09:40 AM~18034595
> *:cheesy: :no: THEY NEED TO MAKE ONE DRINKING A CORONA BOTTLE IN ONE HAND AND THE OTHER HAND EATING SOME CHICHARRONES!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA TATA! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 10:00 AM~18034750
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WHATS UP YA DRUNK!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:12 AM~18034381
> *YOUR MAMA FOOL!        J/K
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:17 AM~18034424
> *I WILL....JUST GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES....... :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE??????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 13 2010, 09:19 AM~18034435
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>If you have any questions call him at:
> 480-307-5599
> 
> ...


YOU LIKE THAT PIC CAUSE YOU IN THE BACKGROUND, HUH HECTOR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:25 AM~18034476
> *CACA ON YOUR HAND COULD GIVE YOU HEPITITIS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> Damn this girl is bad! :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up AZ SIDE? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 08:21 AM~18034453
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: BIG BEN HOOKING UP AZ SIDE WITH THE TORTA PICS! :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HUH!!!!!....YO BEN!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: OH MIGHTY BEN!!!....THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:33 AM~18034540
> *THAY NEED TO MAKE ONE WITH A BUDLIGHT CAN AND PEANUTS.
> *



I KNOW HUH....THIS ONE LOOKS WAY TO MUCH LIKE "JUSTIN-AZ"....AT FRYS WAITING FOR ME.....LMFAO!!!!!!!....WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!??????????


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 09:06 AM~18034337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CHICK!!!!!! :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 10:05 AM~18034780
> *WHATS UP YA DRUNK!
> *


Drunk!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 09:07 AM~18034346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
:boink: :boink: :x:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 12:00 PM~18035691
> *I KNOW HUH....THIS ONE LOOKS WAY TO MUCH LIKE "JUSTIN-AZ"....AT FRYS WAITING FOR ME.....LMFAO!!!!!!!....WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!??????????
> *


Not much. Was outside working on a bumper.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 10:25 AM~18034953
> *YOU LIKE THAT PIC CAUSE YOU IN THE BACKGROUND, HUH HECTOR!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS HE LOOKING AT HIS ASS? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 12:25 PM~18035916
> *IS HE LOOKING AT HIS ASS? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 11:25 AM~18035916
> *IS HE LOOKING AT HIS ASS? :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS LIKE HE GETTING READY TO DO THE UNBAIRABLE AT A SHOW.... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 13 2010, 11:26 AM~18035924
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


SUP LUIS!!?????....... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 12:30 PM~18035951
> *SUP LUIS!!?????....... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


q onda homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 12:00 PM~18035691
> *I KNOW HUH....THIS ONE LOOKS WAY TO MUCH LIKE "JUSTIN-AZ"....AT FRYS WAITING FOR ME.....LMFAO!!!!!!!....WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!??????????
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 13 2010, 12:11 PM~18035783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP A!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 12:33 PM~18035977
> *:biggrin:
> YOUR THE MAN! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


chillin about to go to work :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 13 2010, 12:34 PM~18035988
> *chillin about to go to work :angry:
> *


ARE YOU GUYS HIRING?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 12:35 PM~18035993
> *ARE YOU GUYS HIRING?
> *


all the time NOTTTT!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

LOOK AT THE GUY BEHIND HECTOR IN THE WHITE SHIRT....HE LOOKING AT HECTORS ASS LIKE.. :nicoderm: & HE'S THINKING..."NICE,..HE MUST WORK OUT"....... :naughty: :naughty: WATCH OUT HECTOR!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 12:37 PM~18036024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 12:37 PM~18036024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CORNHOLEIEO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 13 2010, 09:29 AM~18034505
> *Enjoy!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that blue Cadillac is bad.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 11:47 AM~18036112
> *CORNHOLEIEO
> *



WHAT DO YOU THINK????....THREE SUM??????...... :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 12:49 PM~18036142
> *Damn that blue Cadillac is bad.
> *


yes it is...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 12:47 PM~18036112
> *CORNHOLEIEO
> *


Ay Mike it was fun breaking bread with you Sunday at the picnic. no ****!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup OGPLAYER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 13 2010, 01:00 PM~18036247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS HOT AS FUCK! AND THE KEG WASNT READY! BUT IT WAS KOO! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 01:00 PM~18036247
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK????....THREE SUM??????...... :barf:  :barf:
> *


YOUR A SICK MAN MIDNITE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 01:00 PM~18036247
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK????....THREE SUM??????...... :barf:  :barf:
> *


wat da!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 09:04 AM~18034312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

CLASSES/CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOW... 30's,40,s o.g,street,mild. 50's o.g,street,mild. 60's o.g,street,mild,semi,full this goes for hardtop and convertibles. 70's street,mild,semi,full. 80's street,mild,semi,full. 90's street,mild,semi,full. 2000's street,mild,semi,full. Luxury79's & under , luxury89's & under, luxury90's & newer. Elco's street,mild,semi,full. Bomb Trucks 55's & under o.g,street,mild. S.U.V's street,semi,full.THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGE BY AN OUTSIDE PARTY.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

>


:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:wow: :wow: THOSE ARE SOME NICE "PELOTAS"!!!! :naughty: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 11:13 AM~18035321
> *What up AZ SIDE? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: HELLO OG!!! HOW ARE YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
IIMPALAA Dec 2006 7,968 104 1.00% 
*azmobn06 Nov 2005 7,963 64 0.61% *
kustombuilder Nov 2005 36,902 64 0.61% 
babymo1616 Aug 2009 1,462 61 0.59% 
*unity_mike Jun 2005 2,952 60 0.58% *
*Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 14,096 58 0.56% *
KAKALAK Mar 2005 35,757 55 0.53% 
*New-Image-soldier Jul 2009 2,942 54 0.52% *
Suburban Swingin Jun 2002 12,664 53 0.51% 
TEMPER909IE 


*WHORES :biggrin: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 01:50 PM~18037291
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> IIMPALAA Dec 2006 7,968 104 1.00%
> ...


More like Manginas!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 13 2010, 02:50 PM~18037291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 02:50 PM~18037291
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> IIMPALAA Dec 2006 7,968 104 1.00%
> ...


:yes: :yes: FIXED!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 03:18 PM~18037567
> *:yes: :yes: FIXED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


oh no you didnt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG RICH WHAT UP MIDNIGHT , 1968CUSTOM


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 13 2010, 04:25 PM~18038155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD MANDO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 08:18 AM~18033969
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 13 2010, 03:17 PM~18038083
> *WHAT UP BIG RICH  WHAT UP MIDNIGHT , 1968CUSTOM
> *



SUP HOMER!!!!!!....


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Duz any body have any good used hyrdaulic pumps I neewd 2


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

My bad I need to used or new hydraulic pumps for a good price


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

this video is the shit!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jul 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18038445
> *My bad I need to used or new hydraulic pumps for a good price
> *


Look over in parts section under AZ Parts as someone had some chrome and black ones posted up over there.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 02:50 PM~18037291
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> IIMPALAA Dec 2006 7,968 104 1.00%
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 13 2010, 02:53 PM~18037322
> *More like Manginas!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup AZtlan


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This is where im having lunch on friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18038995
> *This is where im having lunch on friday!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 06:23 PM~18039137
> *:rimshot:
> *


Sup homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
IIMPALAA Dec 2006 7,968 98 0.98% 
*azmobn06 Nov 2005 7,976 77 0.77% *
kustombuilder Nov 2005 36,920 62 0.62% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 14,096 58 0.58% 
unity_mike Jun 2005 2,956 56 0.56% 
babymo1616 Aug 2009 1,466 48 0.48% 
MANDOS69C/10 Jun 2008 6,268 47 0.47% 
mabeg Sep 2009 520 45 0.45% 
LIL PUPP3T LC Nov 2009 1,742 44 0.44% 
sean_2009 


shit, how can I post 77 times today if I was at work.....I don't think this is right :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jul 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18038445
> *My bad I need to used or new hydraulic pumps for a good price
> *


i got some


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 06:28 PM~18039200
> *LayItLow.com Forums > Todays top 10 posters
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> ...


shit,can't tell that you are working,you replying to this guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 13 2010, 06:44 PM~18039354
> *shit,can't tell that you are working,you replying to this guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda compita?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2010, 09:04 AM~18034312
> *
> 
> 
> ...





all day.....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody got an extra gold hex style roadster knock off for sale or a set of gold or chrome 2 way knock offs for sale send me a pm. i just bought a set of roadsters but the guy only had 3 knock offs


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TORTA TUESDAYS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I NEVER SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 06:51 PM~18040152
> *
> 
> I NEVER SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE
> *



YOU BETTER GO SEE IF THEY HIERING!!!!....GET YOUR RESUME IN.....LOOKS LIKE YOU FOUND YOUR NEW JOB....I CAN SEE YOU RETIERING FROM THIS COMPANY.....MAYBE MAKE CEO.......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

OH! SHIT CHECK OUT THIS ONE! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:01 PM~18040272
> *YOU BETTER GO SEE IF THEY HIERING!!!!....GET YOUR RESUME IN.....LOOKS LIKE YOU FOUND YOUR NEW JOB....I CAN SEE YOU RETIERING FROM THIS COMPANY.....MAYBE MAKE CEO.......
> *


I WILL BE ONE BROKE SON OF Ahhh!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:10 PM~18040382
> *OH! SHIT CHECK OUT THIS ONE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *



YOU KNOW THEY HAD YOU IN MIND WHEN THEY MADE THIS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18040402
> *I WILL BE ONE BROKE SON OF Ahhh!
> *



BUT YOU'LL BE DRUNK AND FEELING GOOD.....WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:15 PM~18040432
> *BUT YOU'LL BE DRUNK AND FEELING GOOD.....WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?????
> *


I COULD LIVE IN THE BREAK ROOM!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18040441
> *
> 
> *



THEY HAD JUSTIN IN MIND WHEN THEY MADE THIS ONE... :wow: :wow: :wow: I HOPE HE DONT SEE THIS... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18040453
> *I COULD LIVE IN THE BREAK ROOM!
> *


FUCK THAT!!! how much do I owe for the beer? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18040453
> *I COULD LIVE IN THE BREAK ROOM!
> *



BREAK ROOM MANAGER??????......HMMMMMM......CAN YOU HANDLE THE PRESSURE?????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 13 2010, 07:19 PM~18040488
> *FUCK THAT!!! how much do I owe for the beer? :biggrin:
> *



.25 CENT PER CUS WORD......FUCK THAT SHIT....FUCK!!!!!....I FUCKED UP.......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18040491
> *BREAK ROOM MANAGER??????......HMMMMMM......CAN YOU HANDLE THE PRESSURE?????
> *


ILL TAKE FOOLS FUCKEN LUNCHS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*FOUND YOUR BEER HOLDER!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 08:39 PM~18040710
> *FOUND YOUR BEER HOLDER!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:40 PM~18040728
> *:biggrin:
> *


i KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THAT BEER HOLDER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CLARIFICATION AND A APOLOGY TO BIG ALEX FROM TOTAL STREET STATUS. 

I just got home from meeting with Alex ,the big guy I met at M & Sons , and wanted to say that Alex had absolutely nothing to do with the situation but rather just walked into a situation without knowing what was going on. He doesnt even work for them. To be honest Alex is cool as hell and had fun talking to him when we met. 

Anyway, Alex does not work at that place and has his own business called TOTAL STREET STATUS. He also will try to help me in regards to my wheels even though he has nothing to do with the situation. Alex, If you read this my apologies and was nice meeting you today. After our meeting I think you understand what happened. 

BTW, The car show , on Aug.28Th with the $2000 hop is being held by ALEX and isn't a M & Sons thing. I look forward to attending that show. I also know who will be calling if I ever need anything lowrider related as big Alex seems to know everyone in Phoenix. :biggrin: 

Also, I want to say thank you to Mark from AZ-Connection for getting me in touch with Alex.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18040607
> *ILL TAKE FOOLS FUCKEN LUNCHS
> *



THATS IT????...THIER LUNCHES???...IM MORE hno: hno: OF JUSTIN THAN I AM OF YOU....YOU BETTER TAKE WALLETS N PURSES AND GET PIN NUMBERS FU......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:45 PM~18040778
> *THATS IT????...THIER LUNCHES???...IM MORE  hno:  hno: OF JUSTIN THAN I AM OF YOU....YOU BETTER TAKE WALLETS N PURSES AND GET PIN NUMBERS FU......
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18040753
> *CLARIFICATION AND A APOLOGY.
> 
> I just got home from meeting with Alex ,the big guy I met at M & Sons , and wanted to say that his name is Alex he had absolutely nothing to do with the situation but rather just walked into a situation without knowing what was going on. He doesnt even work for them.  To be honest Alex is cool as hell and had fun talking to him when we met.
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:45 PM~18040778
> *THATS IT????...THIER LUNCHES???...IM MORE  hno:  hno: OF JUSTIN THAN I AM OF YOU....YOU BETTER TAKE WALLETS N PURSES AND GET PIN NUMBERS FU......
> *


DAMN YOU LEAVE YOUR WALLET IN THE BREAK ROOM? :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 08:41 PM~18040739
> *i KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THAT BEER HOLDER!!! :biggrin:
> *


ANOTHER USE FOR A NICE PAIR OF NIPPLES


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18040753
> *CLARIFICATION AND A APOLOGY.
> 
> I just got home from meeting with Alex ,the big guy I met at M & Sons , and wanted to say that his name is Alex he had absolutely nothing to do with the situation but rather just walked into a situation without knowing what was going on. He doesnt even work for them.  To be honest Alex is cool as hell and had fun talking to him when we met.
> ...


BEER ME! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:49 PM~18040837
> *DAMN YOU LEAVE YOUR WALLET IN THE BREAK ROOM? :wow:
> *



IF I WAS TO GO INTO THE BREAK ROOM MY WALLET WOULD BE IN MY BACK POCKET........YOU KNOW WHAT?????FORGET ABOUT IT.......NO MANAGEMENT POSSISION FOR YOU.....ITS TOO MUCH THINKING FOR YOU.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18040887
> *IF I WAS TO GO INTO THE BREAK ROOM MY WALLET WOULD BE IN MY BACK POCKET........YOU KNOW WHAT?????FORGET ABOUT IT.......NO MANAGEMENT POSSISION FOR YOU.....ITS TOO MUCH THINKING FOR YOU.....
> *


IM KOO BEING THE MASTER OF THE CUSTODIAN ARTS!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18040887
> *IF I WAS TO GO INTO THE BREAK ROOM MY WALLET WOULD BE IN MY BACK POCKET........YOU KNOW WHAT?????FORGET ABOUT IT.......NO MANAGEMENT POSSISION FOR YOU.....ITS TOO MUCH THINKING FOR YOU.....
> *


A MIDNIGHT! STEP INTO MY OFFICE! CAUSE YOUR FUCKEN FIRED!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:55 PM~18040908
> *IM KOO BEING THE MASTER OF THE CUSTODIAN ARTS!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...AND WHAT IS THIS "ART" YOU SPEAK OF??????......MOPS????...BROOMS?????..ETC..ETC... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18040926
> *A MIDNIGHT! STEP INTO MY OFFICE! CAUSE YOUR FUCKEN FIRED!
> *



YOU CANT FIRE ME!!!!!.....I QUIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite, idogg, KrAzE1, auggie_97tc, El Azteca 85 Buick, rudyrangel, toons, unity_mike, 97TownCar, melow72, PHXROJOE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 08:01 PM~18040989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...



LOOKS LIKE A FULL HOUSE TO ME........


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WAT UP AZ SIDE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:04 PM~18041020
> *LOOKS LIKE A FULL HOUSE TO ME........
> *



 YUP!!! HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 08:59 PM~18040958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...AND WHAT IS THIS "ART" YOU SPEAK OF??????......MOPS????...BROOMS?????..ETC..ETC... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CUSTODIAN YOU DICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 13 2010, 09:04 PM~18041028
> *WAT UP AZ SIDE  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18041028
> *WAT UP AZ SIDE  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *




HEYYYYYY YOU     ........SUP???? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18041064
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wat up :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18041029
> * YUP!!! HOW'S IT GOING?
> *



IT WAS DOING GOOD TIL MIKEY THOUGH HE COULD FIRE ME...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT A DRUNK......I BET HE WONT REMEMBER IN THE MORNING........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 13 2010, 09:07 PM~18041085
> *Wat up  :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN DRINKING ONE OF LUNAS SPRITES


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18041042
> *CUSTODIAN YOU DICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



MUST YOU CALL ME OUT OF MY NAME?????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18041130
> *MUST YOU CALL ME OUT OF MY NAME?????
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:08 PM~18041098
> *IT WAS DOING GOOD TIL MIKEY THOUGH HE COULD FIRE ME...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT A DRUNK......I BET HE WONT REMEMBER IN THE MORNING........
> *


I MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

you guys are :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

YO MIKEY!!!!!........NOW I KNOW WHERE YOU GET THE BEER MONEY FROM.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2010, 08:17 PM~18041225
> *you guys are  :loco:  :loco:  :werd:
> *



HEY ART...YOU CANT BEAT EM......JOIN EM.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Pic's from the Youngbloods Show!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:17 PM~18041227
> *YO MIKEY!!!!!........NOW I KNOW WHERE YOU GET THE BEER MONEY FROM.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OH SHIT IM BUSTED :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18041261
> *:biggrin: OH SHIT IM BUSTED :biggrin:
> *



I WONT TELL NOBODY ELSE....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18041119
> *JUST CHILLIN DRINKING ONE OF LUNAS SPRITES
> *


No budlights? :dunno:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 09:07 PM~18041077
> *HEYYYYYY YOU         ........SUP???? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


JUS CATCHIN UP ON THIZ THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh chit!  I left my Ipod in my pocket and it got washed.....then dried..................................... :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :ugh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 03:59 PM~18037921
> *oh no you didnt
> *


:biggrin: OH YES I DID FOOLIO!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18041374
> *Oh chit!  I left my Ipod in my pocket and it got washed.....then dried..................................... :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :ugh:
> *


Damm that sux !! Take it to wal mart and see if they will return it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18041493
> *Damm that sux !! Take it to wal mart and see if they will return it  :biggrin:
> *


Go buy one at walmart just like it and use the reciept to return the broken one :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 13 2010, 06:44 PM~18039354
> *shit,can't tell that you are working,you replying to this guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Jul 13 2010, 08:39 PM~18041493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to try that! pretty sneeky buddy!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:10 PM~18040382
> *OH! SHIT CHECK OUT THIS ONE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


funny one!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2010, 09:41 PM~18041522
> *I might have to try that!  pretty sneeky buddy!
> *


Worked for me on a gaming system.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 08:39 PM~18040710
> *FOUND YOUR BEER HOLDER!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 13 2010, 06:44 PM~18039354
> *shit,can't tell that you are working,you replying to this guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :rimshot: YOU TELL'EM BUDDY BUDDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18041541
> *Worked for me on a gaming system.
> *


It's on tomorrow! :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18038083
> *WHAT UP BIG RICH  WHAT UP MIDNIGHT , 1968CUSTOM
> *


:wave: Q-VO HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18041374
> *Oh chit!  I left my Ipod in my pocket and it got washed.....then dried..................................... :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :ugh:
> *


  :angel: :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18040809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 08:49 PM~18041623
> *  :angel:  :angel:
> *


I accept your condolences.........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18040809
> *
> *


Im learning that most lowriders are cool ass people. So far Ive met noone that a ass or whatever but everyone I met has been cool as hell. Today met 3 new people as met Childsplay, Big Alex (From Total Street Status) and Alex (From Modern Arte) and all are cool. Aint met Mark yet but hes helped me allot on the rim situation.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18039953
> *Anybody got an extra gold hex style roadster knock off for sale or a set of gold or chrome 2 way knock offs for sale send me a pm. i just bought a set of roadsters but the guy only had 3 knock offs
> *


:biggrin: YOU SHOULD HIT UP BIG BEN HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2010, 09:54 PM~18041692
> *I accept your condolences.........
> *


pour a lil liquor :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18039953
> *Anybody got an extra gold hex style roadster knock off for sale or a set of gold or chrome 2 way knock offs for sale send me a pm. i just bought a set of roadsters but the guy only had 3 knock offs
> *


good luck in your endeavor on finding Roadster/Roadstar accessories...they are out there but you got to dig for them


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 13 2010, 09:59 PM~18041754
> *I THINK WE NEED THESE HERE IN PHOENIX..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 09:54 PM~18041694
> *Im learning that most lowriders are cool ass people. So far Ive met noone that a ass or whatever but everyone I met has been cool as hell. Today met 3 new people as met Childsplay, Big Alex (From Total Street Status) and Alex (From Modern Arte) and all are cool. Aint met Mark yet but hes helped me allot on the rim situation.
> *



Alex modern arte is cool as FK he got down on my trunk BIG INDIVIDUALS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18041374
> *Oh chit!  I left my Ipod in my pocket and it got washed.....then dried..................................... :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :ugh:
> *


:angel: SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MR. BUCK  GOOD LUCK ON YOUR  "SWITCHEROO" TOMORROW! :x: :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 PM~18041642
> *sup
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jul 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18041810
> *Alex modern arte is cool as FK he got down on my trunk BIG INDIVIDUALS
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 PM~18041878
> *SUP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


chilling homie, too hot to go in the garage and work on the caddy :around: :around:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1+Jul 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18041333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 13 2010, 09:38 PM~18041477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTIN MADE YOUR DAY HUH


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY I WAS APROACHING A RED LIGHT GOING 30 MPH. A COP TOLD ME I CANT GO 30 MPH IN A 45. THATS SOME BULLSHIT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18042008
> *TODAY I WAS APROACHING A RED LIGHT GOING 30 MPH. A COP TOLD ME I CANT GO 30 MPH IN A 45. THATS SOME BULLSHIT
> *


Badge # of said cop and cross streets :biggrin: 

and pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18042008
> *TODAY I WAS APROACHING A RED LIGHT GOING 30 MPH. A COP TOLD ME I CANT GO 30 MPH IN A 45. THATS SOME BULLSHIT
> *


Dont go to El Mirage, I got stopped going 3 miles over there by a cop with no radar. LOL. Then got ticketed for a invalid plate that was still valid for 3 more months. :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jul 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18041810
> *Alex modern arte is cool as FK he got down on my trunk BIG INDIVIDUALS
> *


Man I want to see the mural of the smoking skeleton as it looks detailed as hell in the pics.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: ALL DAY AND NIGHT WITH THESE 3 TORTAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18042008
> *TODAY I WAS APROACHING A RED LIGHT GOING 30 MPH. A COP TOLD ME I CANT GO 30 MPH IN A 45. THATS SOME BULLSHIT
> *


:uh: :uh: DID THEY ASK YOU IF YOU HAD YOUR GREEN CARD!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18041930
> *chilling homie, too hot to go in the garage and work on the caddy :around:  :around:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 10:37 PM~18042133
> *:cheesy:
> *


fuck this heat :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18042148
> *fuck this heat :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: TELL ME ABOUT IT HOMIE! :uh: MY BRO-INLAW LET ME BORROW HIS EXTRA CAR AND IT DOESN'T HAVE A/C!!! :burn:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 10:57 PM~18042284
> *:yessad: TELL ME ABOUT IT HOMIE! :uh: MY BRO-INLAW LET ME BORROW HIS EXTRA CAR AND IT DOESN'T HAVE A/C!!! :burn:
> *


Roll the windows down. The ac in my DD broke and I dont want to fix it as want to fixup my pontiac so just roll with the windows down. faster yiou go, cooler it gets :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18042308
> *Roll the windows down. The ac in my DD broke and I dont want to fix it as want to fixup my pontiac so just roll with the windows down. faster yiou go, cooler it gets  :biggrin:
> *


the faster you go the more heat you blast in yo face :burn: :burn:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 11:01 PM~18042333
> *the faster you go the more heat you blast in yo face :burn:  :burn:
> *


LOL True :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jul 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18041810
> *Alex modern arte is cool as FK he got down on my trunk BIG INDIVIDUALS
> *


it looks nice homie I seen it at the show on sunday I was fucked up but I memer :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


:wow: :wow: THOSE ARE SOME NICE "PELOTAS"!!!! :naughty: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :wave:
[/quote]
:biggrin: y las dos :cheesy:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18041930
> *chilling homie, too hot to go in the garage and work on the caddy :around:  :around:
> *


Tell me about it, fuckin hot, n the garage twice the heat homie jus slam
Coronaz n 4get bout the heat :biggrin:
Howz the caddy comin?


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18038995
> *This is where im having lunch on friday!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta hommie that lives by there and he's always trying to get me to go... and after seeing that... im ready to go.... Beer, good food, and TORTAS... what else do we want

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18038995
> *This is where im having lunch on friday!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


They showed this place on travel channel, if weigh 350 or more eat for free. I gonna gain some weight and live by there so will save on food :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18040753
> *CLARIFICATION AND A APOLOGY TO BIG ALEX FROM TOTAL STREET STATUS.
> 
> I just got home from meeting with Alex ,the big guy I met at M & Sons , and wanted to say that Alex had absolutely nothing to do with the situation but rather just walked into a situation without knowing what was going on. He doesnt even work for them.  To be honest Alex is cool as hell and had fun talking to him when we met.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18029899
> *driving back from Lunas house
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 
:wow: Fine the man for not keeping his whitewalls clean.... :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 14 2010, 05:59 AM~18043091
> *Nice!
> :wow: Fine the man for not keeping his whitewalls clean.... :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's your morning movie!!!  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 13 2010, 10:25 PM~18042041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT PUTO


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!! PHX PASSING TRU !!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 14 2010, 12:34 AM~18042895
> *They showed this place on travel channel, if weigh 350 or more eat for free. I gonna gain some weight and live by there so will save on food  :biggrin:
> *


Really??damn they just want me to die huh  :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 13 2010, 11:57 AM~18035665
> *I KNOW HUH!!!!!....YO BEN!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: OH MIGHTY BEN!!!....THANK YOU!!!!!
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 12:25 PM~18035916
> *IS HE LOOKING AT HIS ASS? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 02:50 PM~18037291
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> IIMPALAA Dec 2006 7,968 104 1.00%
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

soooooooo, we can!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18040057
> *TORTA TUESDAYS
> 
> 
> *


i will gladly lick the whip cream off both those bitches for free!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18040908
> *IM KOO BEING THE MASTER OF THE CUSTODIAN ARTS!
> *


i knew it mike!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18041506
> *Go buy one at walmart just like it and use the reciept to return the broken one  :biggrin:
> *


i think your begining to be one of us justin!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 13 2010, 10:31 PM~18042090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all day and all night WHAT?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18042308
> *Roll the windows down. The ac in my DD broke and I dont want to fix it as want to fixup my pontiac so just roll with the windows down. faster yiou go, cooler it gets  :biggrin:
> *


you got that 2-45 ac!!!!!












2 windows down at 45 mph!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 08:58 PM~18041741
> *good luck in your endeavor on finding Roadster/Roadstar accessories...they are out there but you got to dig for them
> *


Thanks Termite....yeah I know their out there...thats why I'm hitting the homie's up here on LIL for some help finding one or some


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18042308
> *Roll the windows down. The ac in my DD broke and I dont want to fix it as want to fixup my pontiac so just roll with the windows down. faster yiou go, cooler it gets  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 11:01 PM~18042333
> *the faster you go the more heat you blast in yo face :burn:  :burn:
> *


:yessad: :yessad: WA'SAPPONING TERMITE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 08:26 AM~18043594
> *all day and all night WHAT?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:  YOU KNOW  SOME BOW-CHICKA-WOW-WOW!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: WHAT UP BEN!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 09:15 AM~18043945
> *:uh:  YOU KNOW  SOME BOW-CHICKA-WOW-WOW!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: WHAT UP BEN!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: chillin homie, getting ready to take my son to the dentist!!!! :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: THOSE ARE SOME NICE "PELOTAS"!!!! :naughty: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :wave:


:biggrin: y las dos :cheesy:
[/quote]

:biggrin: QUE SHOW ESE VATO LOCO!! :nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 14 2010, 12:13 AM~18042787
> *Tell me about it, fuckin hot, n the garage twice the heat homie jus slam
> Coronaz n 4get bout the heat  :biggrin:
> Howz the caddy comin?
> *


yup, too hot in the garage!

I got the trunk open :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 09:23 AM~18043994
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  chillin homie, getting ready to take my son to the dentist!!!! :0
> *


:0 :0 KOO KOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18044024
> *:0 :0 KOO KOO!! :biggrin:
> *


later homies, whats up termite


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18044022
> *yup, too hot in the garage!
> 
> I got the trunk open :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: THAT DESERVES AN EXTENDED CORONA BREAK!!! :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 06:51 AM~18043214
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's your morning movie!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


_
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 08:24 AM~18043577
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> soooooooo, we can!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 09:05 AM~18043866
> *:yessad: :yessad: WA'SAPPONING TERMITE! :wave:
> *


chilling, about to have some breakfast then off to work.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 09:29 AM~18044034
> *later homies, whats up termite
> *


sup big homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 09:29 AM~18044035
> *:cheesy: THAT DESERVES AN EXTENDED CORONA BREAK!!!  :h5:
> *


yup :biggrin: 


I'm out...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 14 2010, 08:08 AM~18043497
> *Really??damn they just want me to die huh    :angel:
> *


LOL Ill be eating free there myself in due time :biggrin: Also, The show said if you eat entire food some hot chick rolls you out to your car in a wheelchair :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:34 AM~18044070
> *yup :biggrin:
> I'm out...
> *


:wave: LAAAAAAAATERZ!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 08:27 AM~18043598
> *you got that 2-45 ac!!!!!
> 2  windows down at 45 mph!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:33 AM~18044060
> *chilling, about to have some breakfast then off to work.
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 06:51 AM~18043214
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's your morning movie!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


_

:twak: :thumbsdown: :twak: :thumbsdown: THIS IS BULLSHIT !!
THIS IS NOT WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT !!!!!!   _


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 05:51 AM~18043214
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's your morning movie!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


_


HECTOR....YOUR "BANEDED".......HOW ARE YOU GONNA PROMOTE NON-VIOLINCE, SAY NO TO DRUGS, NO GANGS ON YOUR WEB SIT AND THEN COME HERE AND PROMOTE VIOINCE ON LIL????....WTF?????.....NOT KOOL HOMER....._


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 06:51 AM~18043214
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's your morning movie!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


_

HECTOR WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU POST THAT STUPID SHIT??? I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU SOMETIMES!!! :twak: :twak:_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:33 AM~18044065
> *sup big homie
> *


chillin homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 14 2010, 09:37 AM~18044084
> *LOL Ill be eating free there myself in due time  :biggrin: Also, The show said if you eat entire food some hot chick rolls you out to your car in a wheelchair  :biggrin:
> *


and then gives you a bj in the car!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 14 2010, 11:16 AM~18044671
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :thumbsdown: THIS IS BULLSHIT !!
> THIS IS NOT WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT !!!!!!
> *


Claim down anyone who can't handle a boxing match! This was for the homie's who enjoy a good fight !


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 11:03 AM~18044600
> *HECTOR SAID HE WASNT MAN ENOUGH TO POST THESE NEXT PICS THAT IM ABOUT TO POST....SAID HE DIDNT WANNA GET "BAND".....WHAT A PUSS......O.G. AZ SIDE......THIS IS FOR YOU.........
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: hey homie we have ladies in the Og Az side!!!!!




BUTN those are some nice culos!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:31 AM~18044762
> *Claim down anyone who can't handle a boxing match! This was for the homie's who enjoy a good fight !
> *


homie this is a type of thing we try to prevent from happening at these events, i know you wouldnt be posting this shit if it were you getting the crap kicked out of !!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 11:27 AM~18044736
> *HECTOR....YOUR "BANEDED".......HOW ARE YOU GONNA PROMOTE NON-VIOLINCE, SAY NO TO DRUGS, NO GANGS ON YOUR WEB SIT AND THEN COME HERE AND PROMOTE VIOINCE ON LIL????....WTF?????.....NOT KOOL HOMER.....
> *


Yes we do. And i don't condolen this.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:37 AM~18044810
> *Yes we do. And i don't condolen this.
> *


then why post that shit????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:42 AM~18044853
> *then why post that shit????
> *


what up Ben :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:42 AM~18044853
> *then why post that shit????
> *


Leave it only Ben. I explained it already. I meant no disrespect.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:34 AM~18044786
> *homie this is a type of thing we try to prevent from happening at these events , i know you wouldnt be posting this shit if it were you getting the crap kicked out of !!!!
> *


X85 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18044768
> *:twak:  hey homie we have ladies in the Og Az side!!!!!
> BUTN those are some nice culos!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 10:52 AM~18044936
> *Thank you
> *



DONT BE MAD........HATER..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:31 AM~18044762
> *Claim down anyone who can't handle a boxing match! This was for the homie's who enjoy a good fight !
> *


Hector you are a Fake you always perch about drugs, non-violence and changing our image and then you go post shit like that!!!! Hector that is no boxing match, boxing matchs are in a ring and are one on one!!! 
Hector think next time and if you enjoy watching stuff like that you have some issues!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 11:00 AM~18044976
> *Hector you are a Fake you always perch about drugs, non-violence and changing our image and then you go post shit like that!!!! Hector that is no boxing match, boxing matchs are in a ring and are one on one!!!
> Hector think next time and if you enjoy watching stuff like that you have some issues!!!!
> *



WATCH WHAT YOU SAY...HE MIGHT THINK YOU'RE CALLING HIM OUT AND WANNA MAKE HIS OWN VIDEO.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....














J/K/ HOMIE...........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 14 2010, 11:16 AM~18044671
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :thumbsdown: THIS IS BULLSHIT !!
> THIS IS NOT WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT !!!!!!
> *



X2 :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18044768
> *:twak:  hey homie we have ladies in the Og Az side!!!!!
> BUTN those are some nice culos!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*YEAH HOMIE  YOUR HOMIE CARD HAS BEEN REVOKED TILL FURTHER NOTICE :biggrin: RESPECT HOMIE!!!  *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 14 2010, 11:11 AM~18045039
> *YEAH HOMIE   YOUR HOMIE CARD HAS BEEN REVOKED TILL FURTHER NOTICE :biggrin: RESPECT HOMIE!!!
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: NOOOOOOOO!!!!!......NOT MY HOMIE CARD!!!!!!.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: .............IM SORRY O.G. AND TO ALL THE LADIES OF LIL.....IM SORRY......PLEASE FORGIVE ME......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

OK...I TOOK THE BOOTY PICS DOWN.........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 12:17 PM~18045075
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: NOOOOOOOO!!!!!......NOT MY HOMIE CARD!!!!!!.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: .............IM SORRY O.G. AND TO ALL THE LADIES OF LIL.....IM SORRY......PLEASE FORGIVE ME......
> *



:biggrin: you're forgiven but I won't forget you do it again and you will be the guy in the video!!!!  
























J/K HOMIE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 12:24 PM~18045124
> *OK...I TOOK THE BOOTY PICS DOWN.........
> *



 thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 12:00 PM~18044976
> *Hector you are a Fake you always perch about drugs, non-violence and changing our image and then you go post shit like that!!!! Hector that is no boxing match, boxing matchs are in a ring and are one on one!!!
> Hector think next time and if you enjoy watching stuff like that you have some issues!!!!
> *


Again I still believe in all that. And this should never happen at any show. This not at a show. And it was Truucha video tape. Just cause I post a street fight doesn't mean o don't believe on the cause


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18045139
> *:biggrin:  you're forgiven but I won't forget you do it again and you will be the guy in the video!!!!
> J/K HOMIE     :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HELLLLLL NAH!!!!.....AN ASS WHOOPEN FROM [email protected]*# THAT!!!!....IM GOOD....LESSON LEARND..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ siders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like this place is crackilackin again! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18045217
> *HELLLLLL NAH!!!!.....AN ASS WHOOPEN FROM [email protected]*# THAT!!!!....IM GOOD....LESSON LEARND..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:drama: cant we all just get along who gives a fuck about that fuckin video shit happen all the time mix beers gangs and guns and this is what u get :angry: :rant: no one can stop this someone is all way going to act up or get crazy maybe we can learn from this u guys just watchin every move he makes and fuckin with him give the guy a break 
:biggrin: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 12:39 PM~18045224
> *What's up AZ siders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Looks like this place is crackilackin again! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :yes: WA'SUP ART BUCK! :wave:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jul 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18045318
> *:drama: cant we all just get along who gives a fuck about that fuckin video shit happen all the time mix beers gangs and guns and this is what u get  :angry:  :rant: no one can stop this someone  is all way going to act up or get crazy maybe we can learn from this u guys just watchin every move  he makes and fuckin with him give the guy a break
> :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


Your wrong we can stop it!!! Posting it was a bad Idea go look at your web site that video goes against everything your website says you guys stand for!!!!
Thats the main point!!!!! It's know as practice what you preach!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 14 2010, 11:48 AM~18044900
> *what up Ben :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:12 PM~18045430
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


que onda Mando :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:31 AM~18044760
> *and then gives you a bj in the car!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: WHAT ARE WE WAITING FOR HOMIE!!!!  YOU GET TO EAT A BURGER AND AFTER YOU ARE DONE YOU GET YOUR DUCK SICK IN A WHEELCHAIR BY A NAUGHTY NURSE!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

a mistake was made he said he was sorry, so lets move on people.... :uh:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 12:36 PM~18045197
> *Again I still believe in all that. And this should never happen at any show. This not at a show. And it was Truucha video tape. Just cause I post a street fight doesn't mean o don't believe on the cause
> *


I see club shirts and cars and shit truucha was there so it was a hop....regardless whats the difference between a fight at a show and a street fight????????..... not a damn thing.........


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 14 2010, 01:22 PM~18045486
> *a mistake was made he said he was sorry, so lets move on people.... :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18045423
> *Your wrong we can stop it!!! Posting it was a bad Idea go look at your web site that video goes against everything your website says you guys stand for!!!!
> Thats the main point!!!!! It's know as practice what you preach!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im wrong? we cant stop the figths it would be nice unless ur a super hero :biggrin: 
then u got a job ....yea i dont agree that the video was a good idea but if ur perfect then u can say something just let it go its just a video :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 14 2010, 01:20 PM~18045470
> *que onda Mando :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH CURTIS! :drama: JUS WATCHING DJ MIDNITE POSTING SOME PORNOGRAPHIC SHIT :naughty: AND HECTOR GETTING YELLED FOR POSTING VIOLENCE :drama: OTHER THAN THAT  I AM AIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 14 2010, 01:22 PM~18045486
> *a mistake was made he said he was sorry, so lets move on people.... :uh:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18045423
> *Your wrong we can stop it!!! Posting it was a bad Idea go look at your web site that video goes against everything your website says you guys stand for!!!!
> Thats the main point!!!!! It's know as practice what you preach!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ay homie why don't you call the number on the site and we can handle this like gentlemen


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045573
> *:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your new screen saver!!!LOL!! That is a nice PIC!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045573
> *:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...



:boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 01:37 PM~18045609
> *Is that your new screen saver!!!LOL!!  That is a nice PIC!!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: EVERY WEEK I HAVE A DIFFERENT SCREENSAVER WHEN BIG BEN POST PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 14 2010, 01:44 PM~18045675
> *:boink:
> *


:biggrin: FIRST I WOULD GIVE HER SOME :tongue: ACTION ON THAT CULO!!! THEN IT IS ALL ABOUT :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP RAUL! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP robs68! I KNOW YOU GOT SOME GOOD TORTA PICS :x: :x: JUS LIKE THE ONES YOU POSTED LAST WEEK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 12:50 PM~18045749
> *:biggrin: FIRST I WOULD GIVE HER SOME :tongue: ACTION ON THAT CULO!!! THEN IT IS ALL ABOUT :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


 :uh: quit it Mandito.......... :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18044022
> *yup, too hot in the garage!
> 
> I got the trunk open :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: haha thatz ku homie lookin badass 
Cnt wait 2 see that  
No set up?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045573
> *:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 12:52 PM~18045768
> *:wave: WHAT UP RAUL! :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA MANDO HOW U BEEN


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:31 AM~18044762
> *Claim down anyone who can't handle a boxing match! This was for the homie's who enjoy a good fight !
> *





:| :| :| :| :|


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:26 PM~18045520
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH CURTIS! :drama: JUS WATCHING DJ MIDNITE POSTING SOME PORNOGRAPHIC SHIT :naughty: AND HECTOR GETTING YELLED FOR POSTING VIOLENCE :drama: OTHER THAN THAT  I AM AIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045573
> *:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 14 2010, 05:59 AM~18043091
> *Nice!
> :wow: Fine the man for not keeping his whitewalls clean.... :roflmao:
> *



we let him slide on this one. he had a blow out and that is his spare.  He still bought Al a 30 pack for good measure! Now he has credit! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 14 2010, 02:25 PM~18046100
> *:|  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *


 :| :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 14 2010, 02:21 PM~18046049
> *QUE ONDA MANDO HOW U BEEN
> *


what up Raul


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 14 2010, 02:34 PM~18046193
> *:|  :0   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



wassup pimp! whats new!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:50 PM~18045749
> *:biggrin: FIRST I WOULD GIVE HER SOME :tongue: ACTION ON THAT CULO!!! THEN IT IS ALL ABOUT :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 14 2010, 02:35 PM~18046216
> *wassup pimp! whats new!
> *


nada homie just here checkin in the AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 12:50 PM~18045749
> *:biggrin: FIRST I WOULD GIVE HER SOME :tongue: ACTION ON THAT CULO!!! THEN IT IS ALL ABOUT :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *



AND HERE I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT LIKED "CORN"......WHATS THE WORD NERD!!!!!HOW YA DOING MANDO!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 10:42 AM~18044853
> *then why post that shit????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 14 2010, 11:48 AM~18044900
> *what up Ben :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 11:49 AM~18044912
> *Leave it only Ben. I explained it already.  I meant no disrespect.
> *


yeah yeah!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 02:56 PM~18046392
> *AND HERE I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT LIKED "CORN"......WHATS THE WORD NERD!!!!!HOW YA DOING MANDO!!!!!!
> *


 :barf: if your back there :tongue: and you see corn, then your doing it wrong!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 14 2010, 12:11 PM~18045039
> *YEAH HOMIE   YOUR HOMIE CARD HAS BEEN REVOKED TILL FURTHER NOTICE :biggrin: RESPECT HOMIE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 14 2010, 12:26 PM~18045139
> *:biggrin:  you're forgiven but I won't forget you do it again and you will be the guy in the video!!!!
> J/K HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jul 14 2010, 12:56 PM~18045318
> *:drama: cant we all just get along who gives a fuck about that fuckin video shit happen all the time mix beers gangs and guns and this is what u get  :angry:  :rant: no one can stop this someone  is all way going to act up or get crazy maybe we can learn from this u guys just watchin every move  he makes and fuckin with him give the guy a break
> :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


oh shut up joe!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18045423
> *Your wrong we can stop it!!! Posting it was a bad Idea go look at your web site that video goes against everything your website says you guys stand for!!!!
> Thats the main point!!!!! It's know as practice what you preach!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:20 PM~18045473
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: WHAT ARE WE WAITING FOR HOMIE!!!!  YOU GET TO EAT A BURGER AND AFTER YOU ARE DONE YOU GET YOUR DUCK SICK IN A WHEELCHAIR BY A NAUGHTY NURSE!!!!!! :h5:
> *


thats the life!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 01:31 PM~18045550
> *Ay homie why don't you call the number on the site and we can handle this like gentlemen
> *


calm down shoop dogg!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045573
> *:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18046935
> *whats up homie
> *


chillin  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 02:57 PM~18046946
> *:barf:  if your back there :tongue: and you see corn, then your doing it wrong!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




NO MINSO...."CORN" IS WHAT ITS CALLED...CORNHOLIO-----CORN......STUPID.......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody got any 185 75 14's with a 2 inch whitewall


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 14 2010, 02:33 PM~18046188
> *we let him slide on this one. he had a blow out and that is his spare.   He still bought Al a 30 pack for good measure! Now he has credit!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Shit I always kept my spare clean and ready to put on :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045573
> *:biggrin: OK OK HOMIES!!!! I GOT SUMTIN WE CAN ALL AGREE ON!!!!  NOW THIS CULO RIGHT HERE *****....THIS CULO RIGHT HERE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

BUMP!!!
FROM 
_*THE FEW*_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 06:51 AM~18043214
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's your morning movie!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHWX1I2IuUs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


_

AHHHHHH! IM HAVING FLASH BACKS! BAD MEMORIES! WERE IS MY CRACK PIPE! IT TAKES AWAY THE PAIN! I HATE GETTING JUMPED! IT SUCKS WAKING UP NOT KNOW WHO YOU ARE!



IN CASE I DONT SAY IT ENOUGH! I LOVE MY HOMIES! NO ****! THANKS BEN! JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW BEN HAD MY BACK! BEN IS A REAL HOMIE!_


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18044768
> *:twak:  hey homie we have ladies in the Og Az side!!!!!
> BUTN those are some nice culos!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


these pix aint no different from any of the other pix!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2010, 03:59 PM~18046963
> *oh shut up joe!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k homie
> *


go to sleep fool :twak: lol j/k homie


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 14 2010, 07:23 PM~18048563
> *these pix aint no different from any of the other pix!
> *


Tell em mike it's 2010 these ladies are lovin it just as much as us. What's up with az side people on here getting all upset for posting girls and a fight? WTF
I like watching both :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18049120
> *Tell em mike it's 2010 these ladies are lovin it just as much as us. What's up with az side people on here getting all upset for posting girls and a fight? WTF
> I like watching both :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 12:39 PM~18045224
> *What's up AZ siders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Looks like this place is crackilackin again! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 13 2010, 08:03 AM~18033864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok I already know *O.G. AZ side!* is missing the warning label of *"Beware enter at your own risk"* after that LMFAO

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jul 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18045423
> *Your wrong we can stop it!!! Posting it was a bad Idea go look at your web site that video goes against everything your website says you guys stand for!!!!
> Thats the main point!!!!! It's know as practice what you preach!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2  


and fuck TRUUCHA videos :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 01:57 PM~18045814
> *:uh: quit it Mandito.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18049120
> *Tell em mike it's 2010 these ladies are lovin it just as much as us. What's up with az side people on here getting all upset for posting girls and a fight? WTF
> I like watching both :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 14 2010, 08:37 PM~18049290
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18049466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It's ok I already know O.G. AZ side! is missing the warning label of "Beware enter at your own risk" after that LMFAO
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18049467
> *x2
> and fuck TRUUCHA videos :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And please... don't do this at home......[/i] :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WUT UP AZ SIDE :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

MAN THERES ALOT OF BITCHING GOIN ON HERE, WHATS THE DIFFERENCE FROM POSTIN PICTURES NOW AND THE PICTURES. FROM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. COME ON DONT BE HYPACRITES THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 14 2010, 04:02 PM~18046994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 14 2010, 04:55 PM~18047422
> *Shit I always kept my spare clean and ready to put on :biggrin:
> *



 sup!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 06:57 PM~18048367
> *AHHHHHH! IM HAVING FLASH BACKS! BAD MEMORIES! WERE IS MY CRACK PIPE! IT TAKES AWAY THE PAIN! I HATE GETTING JUMPED! IT SUCKS WAKING UP NOT KNOW WHO YOU ARE!
> IN CASE I DONT SAY IT ENOUGH! I LOVE MY HOMIES! NO ****! THANKS BEN! JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW BEN HAD MY BACK! BEN IS A REAL HOMIE!
> *


WTF :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18049533
> *:wow:
> *


What? Buy Roll'n!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18049632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18049632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18049680
> *What? Buy Roll'n!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:14 PM~18049664
> *WTF :biggrin:
> *


JUST KIDDING ON THE CRACK PART :biggrin: 





















UNLESS YOU GOT SOME? :biggrin: J/K


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

We are "say no to drugs and gang violence " car club. We need your support to relay this message to our youth. They are our future! Help us help the kids. Will you support us?

THESE OUR YOUR WORD HECTOR! NOT JUST DRUGS! JUST SAYING! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 09:17 PM~18049716
> *JUST KIDDING ON THE CRACK PART :biggrin:
> UNLESS YOU GOT SOME? :biggrin: J/K
> *


NO! 

I say no to drugs too :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:22 PM~18049770
> *NO!
> 
> I say no to drugs too :biggrin:
> *


CRACK KILLS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18049680
> *What? Buy Roll'n!
> *


HI MY NAME IS MIKE!

YOU MY REMEMBER ME FROM SUCH FILMS AS "COASTING", "ALCHOLICS GONE WILD", AND "BOUND BY HONOR PART DOS"

AND WHEN I GET HOME AFTER A LONG NIGHT OF DRINKING! I WATCH ROLLI'N. BECAUSE ANYTHING ELSE WILL BE UNCIVALIZED! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:13 PM~18049657
> * sup!
> *


what up? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 14 2010, 09:26 PM~18049807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE ON THE WHEEL DEAL: (THE LAST NOVELA)

Today I spent entire day dealing with the wheels as Alex came through and fixed the problem. That guys one cool homie and his word is good. M & Sons gave a full refund and Alex helped me with my Supremes. 175-70-14 tires will not tuck so Alex hooked my up on some OG Sportway 5.20-14's and it looks sick as hell and has that str8 up OG look. Ill post pics soon :biggrin: Also he introduced me to several people who do sick upholstery work and etc. I cant say enough about this guys business style as he goes far and beyond what anyone could expect to make things right. 

If anyone needs 5.20-13s or 5.20-14's hit up Alex as he has the hookup on them :biggrin: Damn the car looks tight on Sportway 5.20s and Supremes though. Anyway If anyone needs 5.20s contact Alex either at [email protected] or at 602-434-3067.

Ill end by once again saying thank you to Mark (602MONTE) of AZ-CONNECTION as none of what happened today would have been possible without his help.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18049736
> *We are "say no to drugs and gang violence " car club. We need your support to relay this message to our youth. They are our future! Help us help the kids. Will you support us?
> 
> THESE OUR YOUR WORD HECTOR! NOT JUST DRUGS! JUST SAYING! :biggrin:
> *


Let me carlify homie....when we mean gang violence we're not against gangs. There's nothing wrong with having pride in your hood. We're against the violence they produce like drive bys. If they have to settle something...settle it one on one no guns. That does'nt mean i don't like watching UFC!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 09:36 PM~18049912
> *HI MY NAME IS MIKE!
> 
> YOU MY REMEMBER ME FROM SUCH FILMS AS "COASTING", "ALCHOLICS GONE WILD", AND "BOUND BY HONOR PART DOS"
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 14 2010, 06:23 PM~18048563
> *these pix aint no different from any of the other pix!
> *



AT LEAST SOMEONE GOT MY BACK...(NO ****).......THANKS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jul 14 2010, 08:12 PM~18049650
> *MAN THERES ALOT OF BITCHING GOIN ON HERE, WHATS THE DIFFERENCE FROM POSTIN PICTURES NOW AND THE PICTURES. FROM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. COME ON DONT BE HYPACRITES THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln+Jul 14 2010, 07:23 PM~18049120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has Premium Sportway 5:20's or the Coker Lowrider ones?
:dunno: Glad you finally got your wheels. NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!


J/K ......DON'T SEND ME A PM


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I LIKEY......I LIKEY ALOT.......


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18049736
> *We are "say no to drugs and gang violence " car club. We need your support to relay this message to our youth. They are our future! Help us help the kids. Will you support us?
> 
> THESE OUR YOUR WORD HECTOR! NOT JUST DRUGS! JUST SAYING! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 10:48 PM~18050565
> *I love watching women too!  Especially naked ones at the strip club!!!!  Highlighter is one of my FAVORITE spots!!!! :biggrin:
> he has Premium Sportway 5:20's or the Coker Lowrider ones?
> :dunno: Glad you finally got your wheels.  NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: ............................................ :|


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 10:48 PM~18050565
> *I love watching women too!  Especially naked ones at the strip club!!!!  Highlighter is one of my FAVORITE spots!!!! :biggrin:
> he has Premium Sportway 5:20's or the Coker Lowrider ones?
> :dunno: Glad you finally got your wheels.  NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> ...


Its a 5.20-14 and tire says Premium Sportway. How did the ipod thing go today?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 14 2010, 09:58 PM~18050632
> *Its a 5.20-14 and tire says Premium Sportway. How did the ipod thing go today?
> *


well...........I let it dry out completly and it started working..........but there are a couple of gliches still so I need to make the trade anyway....still plays music with no problems though...the screen just comes and goes. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 11:01 PM~18050646
> *well...........I let it dry out completly and it started working..........but there are a couple of gliches still so I need to make the trade anyway....still plays music with no problems though...the screen just comes and goes. :biggrin:
> *


trade it, trade it :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18049120
> *Tell em mike it's 2010 these ladies are lovin it just as much as us. What's up with az side people on here getting all upset for posting girls and a fight? WTF
> I like watching both :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BIG RICH IS THIS OG CHRISTIAN SIDE?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN MARIO B? (SLAKER)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 11:01 PM~18050646
> *well...........I let it dry out completly and it started working..........but there are a couple of gliches still so I need to make the trade anyway....still plays music with no problems though...the screen just comes and goes. :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!
J/K ......DON'T SEND ME A PM 
[/quote]
lmao thats just art ART DONT GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 11:45 PM~18050864
> *trade it, trade it :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> J/K ......DON'T SEND ME A PM


lmao thats just art ART DONT GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> lmao thats just art ART DONT GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave:
[/quote]
nada llegando al chante y tu q roll


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> J/K ......DON'T SEND ME A PM


lmao thats just art ART DONT GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:
[/quote]


:yes: :yes:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 10:49 PM~18050573
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :biggrin: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave:


nada llegando al chante y tu q roll
[/quote]

:420: BIEN CANSADO :wow: :wow: BUT I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> nada llegando al chante y tu q roll


:420: BIEN CANSADO :wow: :wow: BUT I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!
[/quote]
echate un :boink: :boink:  y a dormir


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :420: BIEN CANSADO :wow: :wow: BUT I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!


echate un :boink: :boink:  y a dormir
[/quote]

:biggrin: ORALE PUES!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 14 2010, 04:40 PM~18047272
> *NO MINSO...."CORN" IS WHAT ITS CALLED...CORNHOLIO-----CORN......STUPID.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 my bad!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 06:57 PM~18048367
> *AHHHHHH! IM HAVING FLASH BACKS! BAD MEMORIES! WERE IS MY CRACK PIPE! IT TAKES AWAY THE PAIN! I HATE GETTING JUMPED! IT SUCKS WAKING UP NOT KNOW WHO YOU ARE!
> IN CASE I DONT SAY IT ENOUGH! I LOVE MY HOMIES! NO ****! THANKS BEN! JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW BEN HAD MY BACK! BEN IS A REAL HOMIE!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 14 2010, 07:23 PM~18048563
> *these pix aint no different from any of the other pix!
> *


the other ones dont have bare monkey shots, but fuck it i'm down to see it!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18049120
> *Tell em mike it's 2010 these ladies are lovin it just as much as us. What's up with az side people on here getting all upset for posting girls and a fight? WTF
> I like watching both :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 09:08 PM~18049614
> *And please... don't do this at home......[/i] :0
> *


damn thats funny shit, and leonard is on this one!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

i seen some culo too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 14 2010, 09:36 PM~18049912
> *HI MY NAME IS MIKE!
> 
> YOU MY REMEMBER ME FROM SUCH FILMS AS "COASTING", "ALCHOLICS GONE WILD", AND "BOUND BY HONOR PART DOS"
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol baboso!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 14 2010, 10:48 PM~18050565
> *I love watching women too!  Especially naked ones at the strip club!!!!  Highlighter is one of my FAVORITE spots!!!! :biggrin:
> he has Premium Sportway 5:20's or the Coker Lowrider ones?
> :dunno: Glad you finally got your wheels.  NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy lmao!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Watup az og side well I've been lookin for 2 pumps or 2 motor for a good price if any body has or knowof any body can u send me there number I don't post anything up ever of. Anything but if u can do a homie a favor hit me up any time thanx to all that don't hate for me trying to get wat i need not knowing know were eles to get it I tryed that other site but don't know shh about replying thanx to the real og side and for your help


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 14 2010, 09:13 PM~18049657
> * sup!
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 01:41 AM~18051342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2010, 06:18 AM~18051756
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2010, 05:18 AM~18051756
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mikey, Sup OG AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 06:23 AM~18051780
> *Sup Mikey, Sup OG AZ SIDE!!!
> *


whats good AL :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 12:44 AM~18051349
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol baboso!!!!!
> *


Benny, you that fool hasd to have several beers in him to come up with that shit huh!!

Oh shiiiiit, 3000 posts!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 14 2010, 10:04 PM~18050189
> *Let me carlify homie....when we mean gang violence we're not against gangs. There's nothing wrong with having pride in your hood. We're against the violence they produce like drive bys. If they have to settle something...settle it one on one no guns. That does'nt mean i don't like watching UFC!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 06:23 AM~18051780
> *Sup Mikey, Sup OG AZ SIDE!!!
> *


JUST WORKING!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2010, 06:26 AM~18051805
> *ITS ALL GOOD!
> *


  



_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 12:40 AM~18051337
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  my bad!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ITS OK...DONT MAKE IT A HABIT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2010, 02:19 AM~18051387
> *:biggrin:
> *


ese mi knightstalker, whats up buddy??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 15 2010, 06:16 AM~18051751
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


whats crackin homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 07:54 AM~18052185
> *ITS OK...DONT MAKE IT A HABIT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok mr. corn eater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2010, 06:18 AM~18051756
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


mikey mike on the mic!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 06:23 AM~18051780
> *Sup Mikey, Sup OG AZ SIDE!!!
> *


whats up old man????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 06:26 AM~18051800
> *Benny, you that fool hasd to have several beers in him to come up with that shit huh!!
> 
> Oh shiiiiit, 3000 posts!!!
> *


:yes: aw shit 3000 post............... post whore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 06:55 AM~18052197
> *ok mr. corn eater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GET IT RIGHT!!!!...FU!!!... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jul 15 2010, 03:13 AM~18051433
> *Watup az og side well I've been lookin for 2 pumps or 2 motor for a good price if any body has or knowof any body  can u send me there number I don't post anything up ever of. Anything but  if u can do a homie a favor hit me up any time thanx to all that don't hate for me  trying to get wat i need not knowing know  were eles to get it I tryed that other site but don't know shh about replying thanx to the real og side and for your help
> *


STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
3141 N 31ST AVE

FOR ALL YOUR SUSPENSION, HYDRAULICS, CHROME, MECHANIC, AND STEREO NEEDS!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jul 15 2010, 07:56 AM~18052200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID MY CHROME ON MY OLD MONTE WITH THESE GUYS! THEY GET DOWN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 07:59 AM~18052223
> *GET IT RIGHT!!!!...FU!!!... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

COPY AND PASTE FROM CHAWPS THREAD. IS BAD WHEN THIS STUFF HAPPENS.

PASTED BELOW WRITTEN BY CHAWPS, LINK TO HIS THREAD BELOW THE WRITING.

i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel and alex when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........

LUIS was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint 

man that guy could detail a car like new and fast i would trip out but he was also a good worker , stayed late when needed and never asked questions he just worked 

it was all fun and laughs last night we were having a few cold ones from a hard days work , im jut glad my last memories with him were all smiles , he was a clown ,,,,and we will miss him

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=533604&st=540


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> COPY AND PASTE FROM CHAWPS THREAD. IS BAD WHEN THIS STUFF HAPPENS.
> 
> i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel and alex when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I had just copy and pasted that from Chawps thread. So may be good to post there as well. He has something planned but Im not sure what yet all I know is that guy seemed to be good young guy.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 07:54 AM~18052190
> *whats crackin homie?
> *


at work... on layitlow :biggrin: oh and thanks again for the rims homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 07:57 AM~18052209
> *:yes: aw shit 3000 post............... post whore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


look whos talking MR. 14,142 posts :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 15 2010, 09:15 AM~18052794
> *I had just copy and pasted that from Chawps thread. So may be good to post there as well. He has something planned but Im not sure what yet all I know is that guy seemed to be good young guy.
> *


damn that sucks!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 15 2010, 10:12 AM~18053174
> *at work... on layitlow  :biggrin: oh and thanks again for the rims homie
> *


you got it toyota!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 15 2010, 10:14 AM~18053186
> *look whos talking MR. 14,142 posts :biggrin:
> *


what???? that only 9,000 post more than him!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 15 2010, 10:12 AM~18053174
> *at work... on layitlow  :biggrin: oh and thanks again for the rims homie
> *


:0 :0 MUST BE NICE!!!!! :biggrin: I AM TALKING ABOUT THE NEW RIMS NOT THE BEING ON LAY IT LOW AT WORK!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 11:25 AM~18053694
> *what???? that only 9,000 post more than him!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: UMMMMMMMMMMMM.....IT IS MORE LIKE YOU HAVE 11,000 MORE POSTS THAN TATA LUNA!!!! :twak: :biggrin: BIG BEN IS SUCH A DAMN POST WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 07:59 AM~18052223
> *GET IT RIGHT!!!!...FU!!!... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2010, 06:18 AM~18051756
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 06:23 AM~18051780
> *Sup Mikey, Sup OG AZ SIDE!!!
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MR. PEE-BODY!!!! :0 :0 :0


















:biggrin: J/K AL LUNA!!! SO DID MANDO RETURN YOUR '64 YET???????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 15 2010, 09:03 AM~18052702
> *COPY AND PASTE FROM CHAWPS THREAD. IS BAD WHEN THIS STUFF HAPPENS.
> 
> PASTED BELOW WRITTEN BY CHAWPS, LINK TO HIS THREAD BELOW THE WRITING.
> ...




SORRY TO HEAR THAT MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS.. :angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIES? :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 11:25 AM~18053689
> *you got it toyota !!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 11:25 AM~18053694
> *what???? that only 9,000 post more than him!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 11:35 AM~18053760
> *:0 :0 MUST BE NICE!!!!! :biggrin: I AM TALKING ABOUT THE NEW RIMS NOT THE BEING ON LAY IT LOW AT WORK!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 15 2010, 08:03 AM~18052702
> *COPY AND PASTE FROM CHAWPS THREAD. IS BAD WHEN THIS STUFF HAPPENS.
> 
> PASTED BELOW WRITTEN BY CHAWPS, LINK TO HIS THREAD BELOW THE WRITING.
> ...


*
:angel:*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 15 2010, 09:03 AM~18052702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 10:41 AM~18053819
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *



SUP LOCO!!??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 15 2010, 08:15 AM~18052794
> *I had just copy and pasted that from Chawps thread. So may be good to post there as well. He has something planned but Im not sure what yet all I know is that guy seemed to be good young guy.
> *



THE DASH

I read of a man who stood to speak
At the funeral of a friend
He referred to the dates on her tombstone
From the beginning to the end.
He noted that first came the date of her birth
And spoke the following date with tears,
But he said what mattered most of all
Was the dash between those years.
For that dash represents all the time
That she spent alive on earth.
And now only those who loved her
Know what that little line is worth.
For it matters not how much we own;
The cars, the house, the cash,
What matters is how we live and love
And how we spend our dash.

So think about this long and hard.
Are there things you’d like to change?
For you never know how much time is left,
That can still be rearranged.
If we could just slow down enough
To consider what’s true and real
And always try to understand
The way other people feel.
And be less quick to anger,
And show appreciation more
And love the people in our lives
Like we’ve never loved before.
If we treat each other with respect,
And more often wear a smile
Remembering that this special dash
Might only last a little while.

So, when your eulogy is being read
With your life’s actions to rehash
Would you be proud of the things they say
About how you spent your dash?

by
Linda Ellis


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 01:39 PM~18054812
> *SUP LOCO!!??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I AM JUS CHILLIN AT HOME!! :biggrin: IT IS A HOT MUTHA-SUCKA OUTSIDE!!!! :burn: I LOVE AZ SUMMERS!!!!!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 12:12 PM~18054078
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP OG PLAYER! HOW ARE YOU DOING HOMEGIRL? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :biggrin:










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:











:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 02:15 PM~18055116
> *:biggrin: 'SUP OG PLAYER! HOW ARE YOU DOING HOMEGIRL? :wave:
> *


Doing ok homie just trying to stay out this heat :biggrin: How you doing homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: _ATTENTION AZ SIDE! I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR ART LOKS!! HE HAS BEEN MISSING FOR ALMOST A WEEK!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN MAKING BOOT LEG CDS FOR THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE!!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ON HIS WHEREABOUTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 02:25 PM~18055197
> *Doing ok homie just trying to stay out this heat :biggrin: How you doing homie?
> *


:thumbsup:  THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR THAT!  I AM DOING AIIIIIIIGHT ALSO :uh: I AM ALSO STAYING OUT THE HEAT TOO!!! :burn:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18055245
> *:nicoderm:  ATTENTION AZ SIDE! I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR ART LOKS!! HE HAS BEEN MISSING FOR ALMOST A WEEK!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN MAKING BOOT LEG CDS FOR THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE!!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ON HIS WHEREABOUTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!
> *


Last seen at my house sunday dropping off a movie!!!  He is MIA :biggrin: He is ok!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 02:35 PM~18055284
> *:thumbsup:  THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR THAT!  I AM DOING AIIIIIIIGHT ALSO :uh: I AM ALSO STAYING OUT THE HEAT TOO!!! :burn:
> *



 That's good :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18055245
> *:nicoderm:  ATTENTION AZ SIDE! I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR ART LOKS!! HE HAS BEEN MISSING FOR ALMOST A WEEK!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN MAKING BOOT LEG CDS FOR THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE!!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ON HIS WHEREABOUTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!
> *



calm down homie, he is in the cabaret>nalgas thread


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 02:41 PM~18055341
> *Last seen at my house sunday dropping off a movie!!!   He is MIA  :biggrin: He is ok!!!
> *



oh shit!!! OG got him tied up in the garage!!!!! You know what, I dont want to know. What you do in your garage stays in garage!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 PM~18055399
> *oh shit!!! OG got him tied up in the garage!!!!! You know what, I dont want to know. What you do in your garage stays in garage!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY HE IS GETTING FEED BETTER THEN THE INMATES :biggrin: 



























J/K HOMIES


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 02:48 PM~18055424
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY HE IS GETTING FEED BETTER THEN THE INMATES :biggrin:
> J/K HOMIES
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:49 PM~18055438
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU COCHINO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 PM~18055399
> *oh shit!!! OG got him tied up in the garage!!!!! You know what, I dont want to know. What you do in your garage stays in garage!!!!
> *


Sounds like a love connection!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 15 2010, 03:13 PM~18055705
> *Sounds like a love connection!
> *


:uh: :nono: :nono: HOMIES FOR LIFE I DON'T FUK AROUND WITH HOMIES!!! :angry: HOMIES ARE BROTHERS TO ME  I WILL BE THERE FOR THEM IF THEY NEED ANYTHING BUT i KNOW WHO MY TRUE HOMIES ARE AND THEY KNOW THEY CAN COUNT ON ME!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18053791
> *:uh: :uh: UMMMMMMMMMMMM.....IT IS MORE LIKE YOU HAVE 11,000 MORE POSTS THAN TATA LUNA!!!! :twak: :biggrin: BIG BEN IS SUCH A DAMN POST WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


thats not alot more!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 12:12 PM~18054078
> *WHAT UP HOMIES?  :wave:
> *


whats going on OG???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 15 2010, 12:35 PM~18054264
> *:dunno:
> *


thats just a nickname!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18055850
> *whats going on OG???
> *


WHAT UP?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 01:39 PM~18054812
> *SUP LOCO!!??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie, how's you week going???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18055245
> *:nicoderm:  ATTENTION AZ SIDE! I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR ART LOKS!! HE HAS BEEN MISSING FOR ALMOST A WEEK!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN MAKING BOOT LEG CDS FOR THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE!!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ON HIS WHEREABOUTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 lets find him!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:45 PM~18055391
> *calm down homie, he is in the cabaret>nalgas thread
> 
> 
> ...


shake it shake it!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 02:48 PM~18055424
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY HE IS GETTING FEED BETTER THEN THE INMATES :biggrin:
> J/K HOMIES
> *


wtf?????? whats going on???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18055881
> *wtf??????  whats going on???
> *



NADA HOMIE IT'S A JOKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 03:28 PM~18055800
> *:uh:  :nono:  :nono:HOMIES FOR LIFE I DON'T FUK AROUND WITH HOMIES!!! :angry:  HOMIES ARE BROTHERS TO ME   I WILL BE THERE FOR THEM IF THEY NEED ANYTHING BUT i KNOW WHO MY TRUE HOMIES ARE AND THEY KNOW THEY CAN COUNT ON ME!!!
> *


am i your homie???? :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:40 PM~18055898
> *am i your homie????  :dunno:
> *



YUP A TRUE HOMIE YOU SHOULD KNOW BY NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18055907
> *YUP A TRUE HOMIE YOU SHOULD KNOW BY NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


thank you i feel the same way OG!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18055917
> *thank you i feel the same way OG!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 03:28 PM~18055800
> *:uh:  :nono: :nono: HOMIES FOR LIFE I DON'T FUK AROUND WITH HOMIES!!! :angry:  HOMIES ARE BROTHERS TO ME   I WILL BE THERE FOR THEM IF THEY NEED ANYTHING BUT i KNOW WHO MY TRUE HOMIES ARE AND THEY KNOW THEY CAN COUNT ON ME!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao: 
" Now that's on the real ! ! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18055917
> *thank you i feel the same way OG!!!!!
> *


YOU AINT GOT TO LIE BEN, YOU AINT GOT TO LIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:45 PM~18055391
> *calm down homie, he is in the cabaret>nalgas thread
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 _<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WHEW!!!!! :biggrin: HE MUST HAVE FINALLY PASSED HIS PROBATION PERIOD TO LOG INTO THE CABARET! :cheesy: NOW HE IS IN "MANIACO" STATUS!!!!!!!</span>_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18056060
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :roflmao:
> " Now that's on the real ! ! "
> *



:biggrin: Damn right and you know this man!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18056156
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



What up? How's it going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18056420
> *:0 :0  <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WHEW!!!!! :biggrin: HE MUST HAVE FINALLY PASSED HIS PROBATION PERIOD TO LOG INTO THE CABARET! :cheesy: NOW HE IS IN "MANIACO" STATUS!!!!!!!</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 02:41 PM~18055341
> *Last seen at my house sunday dropping off a movie!!!   He is MIA  :biggrin: He is ok!!!
> *


hno: :0 _<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>OH SNAPPERS!!! OG PLAYER DIDN'T LIKE THE QUALITY OF THE BOOTLEG MOVIES AND DID THE "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK" ON HIM AND THREW THE BODY IN THE RIVERBOTTOM!!!!</span>_ :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 04:56 PM~18056522
> *hno: :0  <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>OH SNAPPERS!!! OG PLAYER DIDN'T LIKE THE QUALITY OF THE BOOTLEG MOVIES AND DID THE "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK" ON HIM AND THREW THE BODY IN THE RIVERBOTTOM!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:no: :no: DON'T BE TELLING MY SECRETS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18055907
> *YUP A TRUE HOMIE YOU SHOULD KNOW BY NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 AM I AT LEAST IN YOUR TOP 10 TRUE HOMIES LIST????? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 05:03 PM~18056590
> *:0 :0 AM I AT LEAST IN YOUR TOP 10 TRUE HOMIES LIST????? :x: :x: :x:
> *



:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 PM~18055399
> *oh shit!!! OG got him tied up in the garage!!!!! You know what, I dont want to know. What you do in your garage stays in garage!!!!
> *


:0 :0 OH SHIT MANDO!!! :biggrin: YOU IS ABOUT TO BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF THE _<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK!!!!!!!"</span>_ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 05:07 PM~18056642
> *:0 :0 OH SHIT MANDO!!! :biggrin: YOU IS ABOUT TO BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF THE  <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK!!!!!!!"</span> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toto (Jun 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:34 PM~18055841
> *thats not alot more!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:38 PM~18055872
> *:0  :0  :0  lets find him!!!!!
> *


 "MR. IDENTITY" FOUND HIM BEING A MANIACO IN THE CABARET!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 02:28 PM~18055800
> *:uh:  :nono: :nono: HOMIES FOR LIFE I DON'T FUK AROUND WITH HOMIES!!! :angry:  HOMIES ARE BROTHERS TO ME   I WILL BE THERE FOR THEM IF THEY NEED ANYTHING BUT i KNOW WHO MY TRUE HOMIES ARE AND THEY KNOW THEY CAN COUNT ON ME!!!
> *


<<<<<<True Homey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18056815
> *<<<<<<True Homey!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah we pull homie cards!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 04:53 PM~18056496
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 04:29 PM~18056828
> *hell yeah we pull homie cards!!! :biggrin:
> *


Dats why we Homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 05:00 PM~18056556
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


:biggrin: DON'T WORRY HOMEGIRL  YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH ME!!! OH BY THE WAY...I NEED YOU TO "TAKE CARE OF" A CERTAIN "CAT" FOR ME!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 05:04 PM~18056608
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


:tears: :tears: :thumbsup: YOU ARE WAY UP ON MY LIST ALSO HOMEGIRL!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 05:32 PM~18056852
> *Dats why we Homies!!! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: YOU CAN'T PULL ANY HOMEY CARDS ANYMORE!!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 04:57 PM~18057012
> *:uh: YOU CAN'T PULL ANY HOMEY CARDS ANYMORE!!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


My Cards, I can Pull Them!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 08:54 AM~18052186
> *ese mi knightstalker, whats up buddy??
> *


Aquí nomas... Catching up on pages :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 05:34 PM~18056866
> *:biggrin: DON'T WORRY HOMEGIRL  YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH ME!!! OH BY THE WAY...I NEED YOU TO "TAKE CARE OF" A CERTAIN "CAT" FOR ME!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 05:53 PM~18056981
> *:tears: :tears: :thumbsup: YOU ARE WAY UP ON MY LIST ALSO HOMEGIRL!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2010, 06:03 PM~18057053
> *My Cards, I can Pull Them!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 05:07 PM~18056642
> *:0 :0 OH SHIT MANDO!!! :biggrin: YOU IS ABOUT TO BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF THE  <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK!!!!!!!"</span> :biggrin:
> *



Nah im VIP. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 15 2010, 07:17 PM~18057748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

any one sailing 350 turbo


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Jul 15 2010, 07:35 PM~18057959
> *any one sailing 350 turbo
> *


go here craigslist has it...http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1844656732.html


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

CLASSES/CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOW... 30's, 40,s o.g, street, mild. 50's o.g, street, mild. 60's o.g, street, mild, semi, full this goes for hardtop and convertibles. 
70's street, mild, semi, full . 80's street, mild, semi, full. 90's street, mild, semi, full. 2000's street, mild, semi, full. Luxury 79's & under , luxury 89's & under, luxury 90's & newer. Elco's street, mild, semi, full. Bomb, Trucks 55's & under o.g, street,mild. S.U.V's street, semi, full.

THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGE BY AN OUTSIDE PARTY.










pm me for early registration :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2010, 08:49 PM~18058772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Art Buck? How you doing?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 04:07 PM~18056642
> *:0 :0 OH SHIT MANDO!!! :biggrin: YOU IS ABOUT TO BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF THE  <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK!!!!!!!"</span> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK! :angry:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 15 2010, 04:34 PM~18056866
> *:biggrin: DON'T WORRY HOMEGIRL  YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH ME!!! OH BY THE WAY...I NEED YOU TO "TAKE CARE OF" A CERTAIN "CAT" FOR ME!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



HEY!!!...LEAVE THE CAT ALONE......I HEARD A FEW DIFFERENT RUMORS THAT HE'S BEEN WORKING ON HIS CAR....











HE BEEN AT THE "SPA"......











AND THAT HE FINALLY GOT THE MONEY TO GO ON HIS HONEYMOON.....











WITCH RUMOR IS TRUE??????.....I DONT KNOW...THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 15 2010, 09:19 PM~18059066
> *WHAT THE FUCK! :angry:
> *



WHATS THE MATTER MIKEY???...DID YOU JUST NOTICE THAT THE FRIDGE IS EMPTY???... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 02:37 PM~18055864
> *whats up homie, how's you week going???
> *



YOU EVER HAVE ONE OF THESE WEEKS??????...











WELL...THATS HOW MINE IS GOING....BUT HEY!!!...THANKS FOR ASKING.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2010, 08:49 PM~18058772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah can't wait had a goodtime last time and got fucked up then the banda was playing


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ese compita


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

what up homie compita :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 15 2010, 10:57 PM~18059163
> *ese compita
> *


que onda viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 15 2010, 11:01 PM~18059174
> *what up homie compita :wave:
> *


'sup j2a2c2o2b2 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

homie


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 15 2010, 11:05 PM~18059192
> *que onda viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


descansando compa y a chingarle manana y tu onde te metes que no te dejas ver?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 10:22 PM~18059075
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY!!!...LEAVE THE CAT ALONE......I HEARD A FEW DIFFERENT RUMORS THAT HE'S BEEN WORKING ON HIS CAR....
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 10:22 PM~18059075
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY!!!...LEAVE THE CAT ALONE......I HEARD A FEW DIFFERENT RUMORS THAT HE'S BEEN WORKING ON HIS CAR....
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jul 15 2010, 11:06 PM~18059199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 15 2010, 08:17 PM~18057748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 15 2010, 07:17 PM~18057748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

What's up AZ side... Its finally almost Friday my weekend officially starts at 4pm!!  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2010, 10:41 PM~18059335
> *
> *



HEY KNIGHTSTALKER...THE MORE I READ YOUR SIGNITURE THE MORE I LIKE THE WAY THAT SOUNDS.......SOULD OF KEPT IT FOR MYSELF.....BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...ILL COME UP WITH ANOTHER ONE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 02:30 AM~18059600
> *HEY KNIGHTSTALKER...THE MORE I READ YOUR SIGNITURE THE MORE I LIKE THE WAY THAT SOUNDS.......SOULD OF KEPT IT FOR MYSELF.....BUT ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...ILL COME UP WITH ANOTHER ONE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It's Very poetic homie :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 15 2010, 10:38 PM~18059110
> *WHATS THE MATTER MIKEY???...DID YOU JUST NOTICE THAT THE FRIDGE IS EMPTY???... :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


YOU KNOW ME TO WELL!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Jul 15 2010, 06:50 PM~18058135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another good time with Spirit!


Local car clubs doing things! We may have something in the works too..........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2010, 08:49 PM~18058772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HELLO TO ALL LOWRIDERS!!
IM ROOSTER, LIVING IN CHARLOTTE, NC. LOWRIDING FOR 24 YEARS NOW. IM JUST LOOKING TO NETWORK WITH LOWRIDERS FROM ALL AROUND.
IM A FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER.. IF YOU WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS 2010 LETS HOOK UP.. ILL BE THERE FOR A WEEK. ILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR THE BIG-I..

ROOSTER
150*28001*30 NEXTEL/BOOST


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

the owner of A & W at 75th ave and encanto wants to try to put together a little kick back spot tonight around 8 if any one wants to roll threw


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 16 2010, 07:47 AM~18060423
> *Guedo!  We will be there for sure!
> 11 years!!!  Wow!  Time goes by too fast!  We will ber there!
> Another good time with Spirit!
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 16 2010, 07:57 AM~18060457
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Jul 16 2010, 08:15 AM~18060555
> *HELLO TO ALL LOWRIDERS!!
> IM ROOSTER, LIVING IN CHARLOTTE, NC. LOWRIDING FOR 24 YEARS NOW. IM JUST LOOKING TO NETWORK WITH LOWRIDERS FROM ALL AROUND.
> IM A FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER.. IF YOU WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS 2010 LETS HOOK UP.. ILL BE THERE FOR A WEEK. ILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR THE BIG-I..
> ...


Nice Pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 16 2010, 09:44 AM~18061092
> *the owner of A & W at 75th ave and encanto wants to try to put together a little kick back spot tonight around 8 if any one wants to roll threw
> *


  A rootbeer float sounds good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

D.J.Midnite, I-Lady c.c, bonneville77, childsplay69, Low Lac

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 16 2010, 08:44 AM~18061092
> *the owner of A & W at 75th ave and encanto wants to try to put together a little kick back spot tonight around 8 if any one wants to roll threw
> *


That sounds good Homie, but we (Phoenix Riderz) have other plans tonite  

Next time for sure though! sounds like a good spot.


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

WTF!!!!????...NOW IM A NEWBIE AGAIN!!????.....ALL MY PMs ARE GONE, MY "BUDDIES" ARE GONE!!!......WTF HAPPENED????......CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WTF!!?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J.Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 11:14 AM~18061732
> *WTF!!!!????...NOW IM A NEWBIE AGAIN!!????.....ALL MY PMs ARE GONE, MY "BUDDIES" ARE GONE!!!......WTF HAPPENED????......CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WTF!!?????
> *



remember you said game on!!!! Jokes on you homie :biggrin: 





































Naw J/K Homie don't know what happen


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

QUESTION :

If going for a full late 60s to early 70's retro look is it better to use .625 WW or 1.375 WW on a 5.20?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

i just got word theres a cruz at a&w on 75ave and encanto tonight starting at 8 the owners cool with it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J.Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 11:14 AM~18061732
> *WTF!!!!????...NOW IM A NEWBIE AGAIN!!????.....ALL MY PMs ARE GONE, MY "BUDDIES" ARE GONE!!!......WTF HAPPENED????......CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WTF!!?????
> *


Og pulled your homie card!

















Jk!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J.Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 11:14 AM~18061732
> *WTF!!!!????...NOW IM A NEWBIE AGAIN!!????.....ALL MY PMs ARE GONE, MY "BUDDIES" ARE GONE!!!......WTF HAPPENED????......CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WTF!!?????
> *


I think if you changed your e-mail to your original account you start all over... :dunno:


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 16 2010, 12:43 PM~18062329
> *I think if you changed your e-mail to your original account you start all over... :dunno:
> *



I DIDNT CHANGE ANYTHING......EVERYTHING IS THE SAME........    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

IM A NEWBIE BUT A FULLMEMBER......HMMM....


----------



## D.J.Midnite (Aug 22, 2007)

THIS IS SOME STRANG SHIT...GO BACK ONE PAGE AND IM A "BALLER POSTER"...ON THIS PAGE IM A "NEWBIE".....WTF IS REALLY GOING ON?????.....


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Jul 15 2010, 07:35 PM~18057959
> *any one sailing 350 turbo
> *


I am,pm sent


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac+Jul 16 2010, 09:44 AM~18061092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAYITLOW PROBABLY FUCKED WITH YOUR SHIT CAUSE YOU WERE POSTING NUDES! OUTSIDE OF THE CABERET!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP TATA?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 12:25 PM~18062739
> *ILL BE THERE! JUST AS LONG AS THEY DONT HATE ON MY REAL BEER! :biggrin:
> 
> LAYITLOW PROBABLY FUCKED WITH YOUR SHIT CAUSE YOU WERE POSTING NUDES!
> *


COULD BE..... hno: hno: hno: hno: ........ILL BE GOOD FROM NOW ON... :angel: :angel: ...I PROMISE..... :naughty: :naughty: YEAH RIGHT.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 01:29 PM~18062791
> *COULD BE..... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: ........ILL BE GOOD FROM NOW ON... :angel:  :angel: ...I PROMISE..... :naughty:  :naughty: YEAH RIGHT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY WILL FUCKEN BAND YOUR ASS DOG! I THINK THAT WHAT THEY WERE WORKING ON LAST NIGHT! THEY HAD TO CLEAN HOUSE ON ALL THE NUDES!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 01:25 PM~18062739
> *ILL BE THERE! JUST AS LONG AS THEY DONT HATE ON MY REAL BEER! :biggrin:
> *


Stop by circle k and take a big ass cup from the store, pour beer in cup so they will not know :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

A&W is in the walmart parking lot so beers not far and the good old red dixe cups.... Dont need root or float just beer..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:angry:  I HAVE BEEN TRYIN SINCE LAST NIGHT TO LOG IN AND FINALLY IT LETS ME!!!!! :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18062943
> *:angry:  I HAVE BEEN TRYIN SINCE LAST NIGHT TO LOG IN AND FINALLY IT LETS ME!!!!! :banghead: :rant:
> *


You been getting that check back in 5 min stuff also? Im not sure why but found if run CCleaner it seems to work.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18062841
> *Stop by circle k and take a big ass cup from the store, pour beer in  cup so they will not know  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: YOU GOTTA REMEMBER JUSTIN  MIKEY IS A PROFESSIONAL DRUNK BY TRADE :biggrin: HE PROBABLY HAS EVERYTHING PLANNED OUT ALREADY! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 12:34 PM~18062834
> *THEY WILL FUCKEN BAND YOUR ASS DOG! I THINK THAT WHAT THEY WERE WORKING ON LAST NIGHT! THEY HAD TO CLEAN HOUSE ON ALL THE NUDES!
> *



DOGG!!!!......










I GOT THIS...........EVERYTHING GOOD NOW......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2010, 01:50 PM~18062989
> *:uh: YOU GOTTA REMEMBER JUSTIN  MIKEY IS A PROFESSIONAL DRUNK BY TRADE :biggrin: HE PROBABLY HAS EVERYTHING PLANNED OUT ALREADY! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 01:29 PM~18062791
> *COULD BE..... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: ........ILL BE GOOD FROM NOW ON... :angel:  :angel: ...I PROMISE..... :naughty:  :naughty: YEAH RIGHT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.......  POST SOME TORTAS!!! :x: :x: POST SOME TORTAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 12:34 PM~18062834
> *THEY WILL FUCKEN BAND YOUR ASS DOG! I THINK THAT WHAT THEY WERE WORKING ON LAST NIGHT! THEY HAD TO CLEAN HOUSE ON ALL THE NUDES!
> *



DOGG!!!!......










I GOT THIS...........EVERYTHING GOOD NOW......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE ON THE AZ SIDE!!!!! :h5: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 16 2010, 01:49 PM~18062969
> *You been getting that check back in 5 min stuff also? Im not sure why but found if run CCleaner it seems to work.
> *


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2010, 12:53 PM~18063021
> *:0 :0 WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.......  POST SOME TORTAS!!! :x: :x: POST SOME TORTAS!!! :biggrin:
> *



I WOULD BUT I DONT WANT NO ONE CRYING ANYMORE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2010, 01:55 PM~18063044
> *:biggrin: I WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE ON THE AZ SIDE!!!!! :h5: :wave:
> *



What up?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 02:01 PM~18063096
> *I WOULD BUT I DONT WANT NO ONE CRYING ANYMORE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BIG BEN!!!! :biggrin: NAW HOMIE I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE MANIACOS :biggrin: SO I ENTER AT MY OWN RISK!!!!  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 16 2010, 01:11 PM~18063190
> *BIG BEN!!!! :biggrin:  NAW HOMIE I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE MANIACOS  :biggrin:  SO I ENTER AT MY OWN RISK!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NOT YOU HOMIE....THE OTHER ONES THAT DONT WANNA GET "FIRED" FROM THIER "JOBS"...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: hahahahaha like I said we all enter at our own risk :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 16 2010, 02:08 PM~18063161
> *What up?? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH JUST TRYIN TO STAY INDOORS!!! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 16 2010, 02:01 PM~18063096
> *I WOULD BUT I DONT WANT NO ONE CRYING ANYMORE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rant: :rant:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 16 2010, 01:50 PM~18062989
> *:uh: YOU GOTTA REMEMBER JUSTIN  MIKEY IS A PROFESSIONAL DRUNK BY TRADE :biggrin: HE PROBABLY HAS EVERYTHING PLANNED OUT ALREADY! :thumbsup:
> *


shit Mikey dont want hydros in his car. saving the room for the 2 keg set-up hardlined on co2. 1 Switch just to pour his beer from the bar tap mounted in the dash! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 03:30 PM~18063836
> *shit Mikey dont want hydros in his car. saving the room for the 2 keg set-up hardlined on co2. 1 Switch just to pour his beer from the bar tap mounted in the dash!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn homie you gave up his secret now everyone gonna put one in their cars!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 16 2010, 03:35 PM~18063874
> *damn homie you gave up his secret now everyone gonna put one in their cars!!!! :biggrin:
> *



luna had him beat already. that air tank in his 64 is filled with beer. that why he never hits his switches


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 03:47 PM~18063964
> *luna had him beat already. that air tank in his 64 is filled with beer. that why he never hits his switches
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac+Jul 16 2010, 01:45 PM~18062934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOSS IS GONE! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 16 2010, 03:30 PM~18063836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOING TO BAG MY SHIT! AND CUT OUT A KEG HAVE IT CHROMED AND HID THE TANK IN THE KEG SHELL! AND HAVE THE OTHER ONE LIVE!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Starting August 6th Auto Culture located at 823 N 7th Ave Phoenix, AZ 85007 will be having a cruise in at their shop start at 6 pm to 10 pm (time isnt definate). I told the guys at the shop that I would spread the word to the lowrider guys. They want to do this the first Friday of each month. Show your support and come on out! 

Thanks!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jul 16 2010, 04:48 PM~18064390
> *Starting August 6th Auto Culture located at 823 N 7th Ave Phoenix, AZ 85007 will be having a cruise in at their shop start at 6 pm to 10 pm (time isnt definate). I told the guys at the shop that I would spread the word to the lowrider guys. They want to do this the first Friday of each month. Show your support and come on out!
> 
> Thanks!!
> *


DAMN! THE COPS DONT HAVE TO DRIVE THAT FAR TO GET US! :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 04:55 PM~18064428
> *DAMN! THE COPS DONT HAVE TO DRIVE THAT FAR TO GET US! :biggrin:
> *


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jul 16 2010, 05:06 PM~18064480
> *exactly what I was thinking
> *


i have a green card im down! i just need a desi!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

BigMandoAZ, unity_mike :biggrin: 
:wave: 

What up Homies?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 04:55 PM~18064428
> *DAMN! THE COPS DONT HAVE TO DRIVE THAT FAR TO GET US! :biggrin:
> *


JUST DONT FUCK UP AND THEY WONT GET YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 16 2010, 05:48 PM~18064708
> *JUST DONT FUCK UP AND THEY WONT GET YOU!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up phx tee mike


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 03:30 PM~18063836
> *shit Mikey dont want hydros in his car. saving the room for the 2 keg set-up hardlined on co2. 1 Switch just to pour his beer from the bar tap mounted in the dash!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: THAT DEFINITELY SOUNDS LIKE SUMTIN THAT BORRACHO MIKEY WOULD DO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 04:08 PM~18064112
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IM GOING TO BAG MY SHIT! AND CUT OUT A KEG HAVE IT CHROMED AND HID THE TANK IN THE KEG SHELL! AND HAVE THE OTHER ONE LIVE!
> *


I found a set up for your car!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone in the Phoenix area that wants to donate blood can sign up now. Tito Ortiz will be hosting his annual blood drive on July 31st at Desert Sky Mall in Phoenix.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 16 2010, 06:34 PM~18064938
> *Anyone in the Phoenix area that wants to donate blood can sign up now. Tito Ortiz will be hosting his annual blood drive on July 31st at Desert Sky Mall in Phoenix.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Al Luna let your girls know homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 16 2010, 03:35 PM~18063874
> *damn homie you gave up his secret now everyone gonna put one in their cars!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 03:47 PM~18063964
> *luna had him beat already. that air tank in his 64 is filled with ALWAYS hits his switches
> *


 FIXED :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

SOME PICS FROM DENVER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

carwash tomorrow on 43th ave its between roosevelt and vanburen at 9am at the liquor store my friend kid die in his sleep my prayers go out to the family '' from eugene ldentity car club arizona


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18065426
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18066808
> *:angry:
> *


SUP LOC :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 16 2010, 10:39 PM~18066577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUP HOMIES HOW'S IT GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 12:53 AM~18067139
> *SUP HOMIES HOW'S IT GOING? :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T SLEEP :wow: AND YOU? :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 16 2010, 05:48 PM~18064708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE A LIQUOR STORE RITE THERE? :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18065511
> *SOME PICS FROM DENVER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

good morning az side! Damn slow on here last night. Good I dont have to go back 15 pages to catch up! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 17 2010, 06:55 AM~18067686
> *good morning az side! Damn slow on here last night. Good I dont have to go back 15 pages to catch up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP FUCKER!


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Good morning AZ side. I am looking for a 350 transmission. Any one selling one let me know.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Jul 17 2010, 09:02 AM~18068126
> *Good morning AZ side. I am looking for a 350 transmission. Any one selling one let me know.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

There is a event going on for the kids today at DESERT WEST PARK 67th and ENCANTO 12-7 they want to see some lowriders out there......


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 17 2010, 11:05 AM~18068407
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 17 2010, 12:55 AM~18067143
> *CAN'T SLEEP :wow:  AND YOU? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm good went to sleep cause no one was on lil :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18066808
> *:angry:
> *


WHY YOU ANGRY BUDDY??? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 12:53 AM~18067139
> *SUP HOMIES HOW'S IT GOING? :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: BUENOS DIAS OG PLAYER! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 17 2010, 12:20 AM~18067043
> *SUP LOC :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP VATO LOCO!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 17 2010, 06:23 AM~18067590
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 'SUP MY BUD LIGHT DRANKIN HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 17 2010, 06:55 AM~18067686
> *good morning az side! Damn slow on here last night. Good I dont have to go back 15 pages to catch up!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: WHEN IS PART 2 COMING OUT!!?? hno: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 17 2010, 09:30 AM~18068260
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Big show tommorrow! Please we need your support Az......_ :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, smiley602, *Gata*


Guess you finally changed your screen name from locdownmexican? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 11:17 AM~18068738
> *:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 17 2010, 11:19 AM~18068746
> *Big show tommorrow! Please we need your support Az...... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 17 2010, 12:20 AM~18067043
> *SUP LOC :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


working on a Friday night


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 12:53 AM~18067139
> *SUP HOMIES HOW'S IT GOING? :biggrin:
> *


Sup OG, going good. How you been?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 17 2010, 06:55 AM~18067686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2010, 11:25 AM~18068768
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, smiley602, Gata
> Guess you finally changed your screen name from locdownmexican? :biggrin:
> *


:0 :rimshot: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 10:55 AM~18068658
> *WHY YOU ANGRY BUDDY??? :dunno:
> *



Just have to work this weekend, have sat. off but back in sunday


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2010, 11:25 AM~18068768
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, smiley602, Gata
> Guess you finally changed your screen name from locdownmexican? :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone here have a set of 5.20-14s they want to get rid of?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 17 2010, 11:38 AM~18068866
> *Just have to work this weekend, have sat. off but back in sunday
> *


:happysad: OH OK! I THOUGHT MAYBE YOU WERE OUT OF CORONAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 11:42 AM~18068891
> *:happysad: OH OK! I THOUGHT MAYBE YOU WERE OUT OF CORONAS!! :biggrin:
> *


got a fridge full but no time to drink them


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 17 2010, 11:30 AM~18068807
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 17 2010, 11:06 AM~18069025
> *got a fridge full but no time to drink them
> *


You missed out on good times last nite foo!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 17 2010, 11:34 AM~18068833
> *Sup OG, going good. How you been?
> *


Doing good :biggrin: Hope you don't have to work next sunday homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: swimming


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 11:08 AM~18068708
> *:biggrin: 'SUP MY BUD LIGHT DRANKIN HOMIE! :wave:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 10:59 AM~18068677
> *:cheesy: BUENOS DIAS OG PLAYER! :wave:
> *


What up? :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 17 2010, 12:48 PM~18069248
> *:wave:
> *


whats good Hector :wave:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 16 2010, 04:55 PM~18064428
> *DAMN! THE COPS DONT HAVE TO DRIVE THAT FAR TO GET US! :biggrin:
> *


Just don't do abything that will make them get ya!  The shop is thinking about talking to the cops . The shop has the room for 125 to 150 cars plus the business across the street so it will be cool to cruise & hop off the street. It gives everyone another night to get out cruise & hang out since everywhere else we hav e been kicked out.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Strait out the PCSO. I'm BACK OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!! Wats da dilliyo......any bullshit pop off whle I was sleepin!!!!!!!
My ride shud be pullin up here any min and I'm headed to da shop to work on my 12 oz curls. Later az side!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2010, 11:25 AM~18068768
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, smiley602, Gata
> Guess you finally changed your screen name from locdownmexican? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2010, 04:21 PM~18070226
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


What up Gato How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 17 2010, 12:06 PM~18069025
> *got a fridge full but no time to drink them
> *


 I COULD ROLL THRU AND DRINK THEM SO THEY DON'T SPOIL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 17 2010, 12:51 PM~18069259
> *You missed out on good times last nite foo!
> *


  WHAT HAPPENED LAST NIGHT? :tears: :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 17 2010, 01:17 PM~18069384
> *:biggrin: swimming
> *


:uh: MUY CHINGON....SWIMMING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 01:19 PM~18069387
> *What up? :biggrin:
> *


NUTHIN MUCH uffin: CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 17 2010, 02:38 PM~18069767
> *Strait out the PCSO. I'm BACK OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!! Wats da dilliyo......any bullshit pop off whle I was sleepin!!!!!!!
> My ride shud be pullin up here any min and I'm headed to da shop to work on my 12 oz curls. Later az side!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL!!! :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 04:27 PM~18070256
> *What up Gato How's it going? :biggrin:
> *


Ke rollo playa playa


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2010, 04:21 PM~18070226
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:wave: 'SUP GATITO! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 17 2010, 01:38 PM~18069767
> *Strait out the PCSO. I'm BACK OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!! Wats da dilliyo......any bullshit pop off whle I was sleepin!!!!!!!
> My ride shud be pullin up here any min and I'm headed to da shop to work on my 12 oz curls. Later az side!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Mijo, ya you missed some BULLSHIT here, but thats what it was!!! Dont bother tryin to go back and check it out!!! Jus press on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 05:45 PM~18070588
> *:wave: 'SUP GATITO! :biggrin:
> *


Sup mando :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 17 2010, 05:45 PM~18070592
> *Sup Mijo, ya you missed some BULLSHIT here, but thats what it was!!! Dont bother tryin to go back and check it out!!! Jus press on!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP LUNA! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2010, 05:46 PM~18070598
> *Sup mando  :cheesy:
> *


uffin: JUS KICKIN IT AT THE HOUSE :biggrin: WHAT YOU DOIN HOMIE?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 05:39 PM~18070561
> *NUTHIN MUCH uffin: CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *



Same here


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 17 2010, 05:45 PM~18070592
> *Sup Mijo, ya you missed some BULLSHIT here, but thats what it was!!! Dont bother tryin to go back and check it out!!! Jus press on!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up Luna how's it going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2010, 05:45 PM~18070587
> *Ke rollo playa playa
> *



Just here homie staying out this heat hoping it rains and cools down before next sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 17 2010, 11:41 AM~18068884
> *Anyone here have a set of 5.20-14s they want to get rid of?
> *


I DO BUT IF THEY DONT FIT YOUR CAR THERE IS NO REFUNDS!!!!!!!SALE IS FINAL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 17 2010, 06:11 PM~18070709
> *I DO BUT IF THEY DONT FIT YOUR CAR THERE IS NO REFUNDS!!!!!!!SALE IS FINAL
> *


Thanks man. I just ordered some off Ebay about a hour ago as found a tire shop on there that had 5 listed. Already know they fit as we test fitted some last week. How much you asking for them?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> What up Luna how's it going?


I am good ! Recovering from a Quincinera foto shoot me and Mando did all day today!! HUng out wiht INTRUDERS CC Homeys! Was a good time!!  

:wave: WHAT UP LUNA! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Its all good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 17 2010, 05:11 PM~18070709
> *I DO BUT IF THEY DONT FIT YOUR CAR THERE IS NO REFUNDS!!!!!!!SALE IS FINAL
> *


Hey Mike, what about 5:20 - 13's???? :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 17 2010, 09:06 PM~18071599
> *I am good ! Recovering from a Quincinera foto shoot me and Mando did all day today!! HUng out wiht INTRUDERS CC Homeys! Was a good time!!
> 
> *


Thats cool but hot as fuk out there huh


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2010, 05:21 PM~18070226
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP BIG BAD ASS AZ SIDE!!!! uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 11:19 PM~18072408
> *:wave: 'SUP BIG BAD ASS AZ SIDE!!!! uffin:
> *



What's crackin homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 10:04 PM~18071930
> *Thats cool but hot as fuk out there huh
> *


:yessad: BUT I JUS WALKED IN THE DOOR FROM SWIMMING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 11:21 PM~18072424
> *:yessad: BUT I JUS WALKED IN THE DOOR FROM SWIMMING!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Must be nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 11:21 PM~18072419
> *What's crackin homie?
> *


:cheesy: JUS GOT BACK FROM SWIMMING! :cheesy: SO WHAT IS GOING ON NEXT SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 11:23 PM~18072433
> *Must be nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Next Sunday :dunno: what's going on? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 11:28 PM~18072467
> *Next Sunday  :dunno:  what's going on? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


:0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 11:47 PM~18072557
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 18 2010, 01:28 AM~18072905
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WAT UP AZ :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 17 2010, 12:51 PM~18069259
> *You missed out on good times last nite foo!
> *


yea I know....got a lot of work right now. Don't know if it's a good thing or bad :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 17 2010, 01:16 PM~18069373
> *Doing good  :biggrin: Hope you don't have to work next sunday homie
> *


Hope not, Bakery industry is kinda weird sometimes


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 17 2010, 02:38 PM~18069767
> *Strait out the PCSO. I'm BACK OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!! Wats da dilliyo......any bullshit pop off whle I was sleepin!!!!!!!
> My ride shud be pullin up here any min and I'm headed to da shop to work on my 12 oz curls. Later az side!!!!!!!!
> *


Welcome back


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 17 2010, 05:23 PM~18070504
> * I COULD ROLL THRU AND DRINK THEM SO THEY DON'T SPOIL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 06:59 AM~18073319
> *Hope not, Bakery industry is kinda weird sometimes
> *


ARE YOU THE MUFFIN MAN?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I LOVE WAKING UP BUZZED


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2010, 07:15 AM~18073380
> *ARE YOU THE MUFFIN MAN?
> *


Naw homie...lol

We supply Subway


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2010, 07:16 AM~18073382
> *I LOVE WAKING UP BUZZED
> *


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:00 AM~18073747
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18071605
> *Hey Mike, what about 5:20 - 13's???? :wow:
> *


mira 5.20's Luna want's to roll like the big boy's.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:00 AM~18073747
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 17 2010, 02:01 PM~18069561
> *whats good Hector :wave:
> *


Hope to see you at the show today!
_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Intruders CC looking good. This is a badass bomb trokita! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:16 AM~18074584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:19 AM~18074612
> *:thumbsup: nice pics
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

*Event Title- Total Street Status - Lowrider & Motorcycle Show

*Date- August 28th 2010

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067

*Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414

* Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected] an attachment will be sent to you (Please describe your Entry w/ full description.)

*Time (Setup Time Friday 9a -6p , Saturday 6a -12 noon) (Show starts at 4p- 4a)

*Location (Firebird International raceway @ 20,000 Maricopa rd. Chandler Az. 85226 # 602-268-0200)

*Admission Price $20.00....12 and under free


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18074578
> *Intruders CC looking good. This is a badass bomb trokita!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TODAY!!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18074578
> *Intruders CC looking good. This is a badass bomb trokita!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: This truck is wicked :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 18 2010, 11:02 AM~18074449
> *Hope to see you at the show today!
> CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


----------



## Audry (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 10:15 AM~18074578
> *Intruders CC looking good. This is a badass bomb trokita!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


These are some bad ass pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD AFTERNOON AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

IMPERIAL DAVE BAUTISTA AND HIS 64 SS....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 18 2010, 01:08 PM~18075325
> *IMPERIAL DAVE BAUTISTA AND HIS 64 SS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE !! IF U NEED PRE-REG..HIT ME OR LIL PHX UP WE WILL SEND IT TO U BY EMAIL OR MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18074578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 01:06 PM~18075315
> *GOOD AFTERNOON AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup OG


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 18 2010, 01:08 PM~18075325
> *IMPERIAL DAVE BAUTISTA AND HIS 64 SS....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 01:06 PM~18075315
> *GOOD AFTERNOON AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 07:01 AM~18073329
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :tears: OK I GUESS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 18 2010, 12:36 PM~18075133
> *
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18074578
> *Intruders CC looking good. This is a badass bomb trokita!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NICE PICS MANDO! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

que onda mando no show today


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 18 2010, 02:33 PM~18075799
> *que onda mando no show today
> *


NUTHIN MUCH RAUL JUS KICKIN IT :biggrin: THERE IS A SHOW TODAY BUT I THINK THERE IS NO HOP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 18 2010, 07:16 AM~18073382
> *I LOVE WAKING UP BUZZED
> *


:biggrin: _BORRACHO!!!!_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 01:38 PM~18075837
> *NUTHIN MUCH RAUL JUS KICKIN IT :biggrin: THERE IS A SHOW TODAY BUT I THINK THERE IS NO HOP
> *


ya that's what i heard but it's to hot outside to go anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 02:15 PM~18075685
> *Sup OG
> *


just chillin watching a movie with my daughter :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 02:18 PM~18075697
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *



What up mandoo69 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 18 2010, 02:44 PM~18075895
> *ya that's what i heard but it's to hot outside to go anywhere  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :burn: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side! Man it s hot out there!!! Went to eat Ablondigas after church....shoulda went to Baskin Robbins instead!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 02:53 PM~18075935
> *What up mandoo69 :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: CHILLIN WIT DA FAMILY AT THE CASA! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 02:58 PM~18075976
> *Sup Az Side! Man it s hot out there!!! Went to eat Ablondigas after church....shoulda went to Baskin Robbins instead!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MMMmmmmm Ablonbigas sound good but I'll take baskin Robbins :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 02:58 PM~18075976
> *Sup Az Side! Man it s hot out there!!! Went to eat Ablondigas after church....shoulda went to Baskin Robbins instead!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 _MMMMMMMMMM...ALBONDIGAS SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT NOW!!!!_ :biggrin: 'SUP MR. LUNA! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18075984
> *:cheesy: CHILLIN WIT DA FAMILY AT THE CASA! :biggrin:
> *



I don't blame you too hot out there!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 03:03 PM~18076004
> *MMMmmmmm Ablonbigas sound good but I'll take baskin Robbins :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 YOU READ MY MIND PLAYA!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 03:04 PM~18076011
> *I don't blame you too hot out there!!!
> *


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 18 2010, 03:05 PM~18076023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my daughter was gonna go to diary queen to buy me an ice cream cake but I told her it would be a slushie by the time she got home :biggrin: so going across the street to walmart to get an ice cream cake :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 02:23 PM~18075721
> *:biggrin: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:
> *


  chillin homie enjoying the weather... the a/c in my house :biggrin: u not going to the show today?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 02:31 PM~18076174
> *:biggrin:
> my daughter was gonna go to diary queen to buy me an ice cream cake but I told her it would be a slushie by the time she got home :biggrin:  so going across the street to walmart to get an ice cream cake :biggrin:
> *


LOL, ya it woulda melted by the time they walked to the car! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18076997
> *LOL, ya it woulda melted by the time they walked to the car! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Got a Bushmaster M4 AR-15 brand new (less than 20 rounds fired) w/ rail mounted scope, two 40 round clips, and a 30 round clip $1200. PM me


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jul 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18077209
> *Got a Bushmaster M4 AR-15 brand new  (less than 20 rounds fired) w/ rail mounted scope, two 40 round clips, and a 30 round clip $1200. PM me
> *


any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jul 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18077209
> *Got a Bushmaster M4 AR-15 brand new  (less than 20 rounds fired) w/ rail mounted scope, two 40 round clips, and a 30 round clip $1200. PM me
> *


Damn!!! thinking of mounting this on the Six4!! Might get more points for accessories!!! Not sure if this was a option back in '64!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey AZ side I got a 8gb 2g jailbroken phone so it works for tmobile asking $200 the back has some scratches but the screen looks brand new cuz it has the ghost shield on it, PM me if interested...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OK AZ SIDE......I FOUND THIS PIC OF BIG BEN WHEN HE WAS LIKE 12!! :wow: 
THIS IS HOW HE PAID FOR THE 63 RAG BISCAYNE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18078540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18078540
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 03:31 PM~18076174
> *:biggrin:
> my daughter was gonna go to diary queen to buy me an ice cream cake but I told her it would be a slushie by the time she got home :biggrin:  so going across the street to walmart to get an ice cream cake :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 09:31 PM~18078729
> *:0 :0 THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: It was good they also made me taquitos for my B-Day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 18 2010, 03:38 PM~18076214
> * chillin homie enjoying the weather... the a/c in my house :biggrin: u not going to the show today?
> *


:no: :no:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18078540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18078540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: _<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>EVER SINCE YOU WATCHED THAT "MISSION" MOVIE :scrutinize: YOU AIN'T THE SAME!!!!</span>_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18078768
> *WTF
> *


:cheesy: THAT IS WHAT I SAID!!!!! :biggrin: POST UP THE PIC OF THAT CAT WITH THE "WTF!!" :rimshot:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 09:37 PM~18078787
> *:uh: <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>EVER SINCE YOU WATCHED THAT "MISSION" MOVIE :scrutinize: YOU AIN'T THE SAME!!!!</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies? Did anyone go to the show today?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:38 PM~18078799
> *  :biggrin:
> *


where were you today guey?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:32 PM~18078747
> *:biggrin:  It was good they also made me taquitos for my B-Day!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 LUCKY YOU!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18078827
> *:0 :0 LUCKY YOU!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18078822
> *What up homies? Did anyone go to the show today?
> *


'sup OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

happy late b-day homegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18078824
> *where were you today guey?
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 09:44 PM~18078835
> *'sup OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> happy late b-day homegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Nothing much just watching TV :biggrin: Thanks you're not late it's my B-=Day all day today :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: azmobn06, compita, OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, mikegDenver, sixtripin

Sup!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18078824
> *where were you today guey?
> *


Trabajando guey! Todavia aqui :angry: 

No te enojes compa


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18078861
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: azmobn06, compita, OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, mikegDenver, sixtripin
> 
> ...


What up homie how's it going?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:48 PM~18078880
> *What up homie how's it going?
> *


ok I guess...still at work so it is what it is....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:48 PM~18078886
> *ok I guess...still at work so it is what it is....
> *


Damn that sucks but you gotta make that money Que-No :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18078861
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: azmobn06, compita, OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, mikegDenver, sixtripin
> 
> ...


WAT UP TERMITE?!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18078857
> *Nothing much just watching TV  :biggrin:  Thanks you're not late it's my B-=Day all day today :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 HOW RUDE OF ME!!!!!  _HAPPY BIRTHDAY PLAYA!!!!_ :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 09:50 PM~18078901
> *:0 :0 HOW RUDE OF ME!!!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY PLAYA!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



 :twak: :twak: Thanks Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18078861
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: azmobn06, compita, OGPLAYER, MANDOS69C/10, KrAzE1, mikegDenver, sixtripin
> 
> ...


:biggrin: QUE PASA TERMITE! :wave: THAT $2 SUB PROMTION GOT YOU WORKING LIKE CRAZY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:47 PM~18078875
> *Trabajando guey! Todavia aqui :angry:
> 
> No te enojes compa
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:46 PM~18078857
> *Nothing much just watching TV  :biggrin:  Thanks you're not late it's my B-=Day all day today :biggrin:
> *


oh thanks god for not being late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 09:52 PM~18078909
> *  :twak:  :twak: Thanks Homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18078892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no, I have a lead on leave and no one else to cover but me...sucks..double shifts


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:47 PM~18078875
> *Trabajando guey! Todavia aqui :angry:
> 
> No te enojes compa
> *


callese guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18078959
> *oh thanks god for not being late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: can't wait to kick back with you guys again.. I had fun the last time


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 09:58 PM~18078970
> *callese guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm out!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 18 2010, 10:00 PM~18078983
> *:biggrin:  can't wait to kick back with you guys again.. I had fun the last time
> *


us too homegirl,we have fun too!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

It's all about fun and good times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 10:03 PM~18079009
> *us too homegirl,we have fun too!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> It's all about fun and good times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yup just hope it's not so hot


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 10:03 PM~18079009
> *us too homegirl,we have fun too!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> It's all about fun and good times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: x1,000,000!!!!!  DO YOU KNOW WHY!!!!!????? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 18 2010, 09:34 PM~18078758
> *:no: :no:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
More pic's coming later.....[/i] :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 19 2010, 07:19 AM~18080864
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> More pic's coming later.....[/i] :biggrin:
> *


show was a good turn out Hector
 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 19 2010, 07:19 AM~18080864
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> More pic's coming later.....[/i] :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Sorry i'am late.....
my focus was on the show that day......_ :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 08:40 AM~18081756
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *



SUP HOMIE.....HOW YOU DOING????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 19 2010, 07:19 AM~18080864
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> More pic's coming later.....[/i] :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 19 2010, 09:41 AM~18081762
> *SUP HOMIE.....HOW YOU DOING????
> *


uffin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE! :420: WHAT'S NEW WITH YOU? WHERE THE FUCK IS BEN???? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 08:45 AM~18081795
> *uffin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE! :420: WHAT'S NEW WITH YOU? WHERE THE FUCK IS BEN???? :biggrin:
> *


SOME PERSONALE SHIT...TRYING TO GET MY HEAD CLEARED.....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 09:40 AM~18081756
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: SUP MANDO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 09:42 AM~18081772
> * :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18078959
> *oh thanks god for not being late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 15 2010, 03:36 PM~18055856
> *thats just a nickname!!!!!
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 19 2010, 09:47 AM~18081810
> *SOME PERSONALE SHIT...TRYING TO GET MY HEAD CLEARED.....
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 10:14 AM~18082017
> *:wave: SUP MANDO
> *


:wave: WHAT UP CURTIS! :biggrin: HOW WAS THE SHOW YESTERDAY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 10:14 AM~18082024
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 10:39 AM~18082232
> *:wave: WHAT UP CURTIS! :biggrin: HOW WAS THE SHOW YESTERDAY?
> *


it was cool homie, not as much cars and people as i thought there would be but i guess it was just too hot for people


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 10:41 AM~18082246
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

ANY 62 RAG IMPALAS FOR SALE IN AZ RIGHT NOW???...DAILY DRIVER OR RUST FREE BUILDER!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Jul 19 2010, 11:10 AM~18082460
> *ANY 62 RAG IMPALAS FOR SALE IN AZ RIGHT NOW???...DAILY DRIVER OR RUST FREE BUILDER!!!
> *


 :dunno: check the rides for sale homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 10:50 AM~18082309
> *it was cool homie, not as much cars and people as i thought there would be but i guess it was just too hot for people
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 12:30 PM~18083109
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Lunas64, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10

What up homies? :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:37 PM~18083176
> *Lunas64, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> What up homies? :wave:
> *


sup OG


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 11:37 AM~18083176
> *Lunas64, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> What up homies? :wave:
> *


Sup OGizzle!1 Jus gettin back from lunch. checkin in!! :biggrin: 

How is everyone on the AZ Side??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 12:38 PM~18083187
> *sup OG
> *



GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 12:38 PM~18083190
> *Sup OGizzle!1 Jus gettin back from lunch. checkin in!! :biggrin:
> 
> How is everyone on the AZ Side??
> *



That's cool  Have a wonderful day homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

que onda mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:37 PM~18083176
> *Lunas64, ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> What up homies? :wave:
> *


:wave: HELLO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

wassup bishes! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 AM~18083225
> *:wave: HELLO!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mando!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 12:41 PM~18083221
> *que onda mando
> *


:wave: 'SUP BUDDY! :biggrin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 12:45 PM~18083250
> *wassup bishes! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPONING ART BUCK! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 12:42 PM~18083225
> *:wave: HELLO!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: HELLO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 12:38 PM~18083190
> *Sup OGizzle!1 Jus gettin back from lunch. checkin in!! :biggrin:
> 
> How is everyone on the AZ Side??
> *


whats good Al :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 12:41 PM~18083221
> *que onda mando
> *


whats crackin Luis


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 12:45 PM~18083256
> *Sup Mando!
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP AL LUNA! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 12:46 PM~18083260
> *:wave: 'SUP BUDDY! :biggrin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?
> *


 bien pinche crudo compa :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:49 PM~18083298
> *:biggrin: HELLO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: O.G.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 12:49 PM~18083305
> *whats crackin Luis
> *


nun chillin at home carnal how you doing


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:49 PM~18083298
> *:biggrin: HELLO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 IT IS A HOT MUTHA-SUCKA OUT SIDE!! :burn:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 12:51 PM~18083324
> *nun chillin at home carnal how you doing
> *


doing good ese, here at work, hard at work as you can tell :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 12:50 PM~18083313
> *:wave: O.G.
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18083364
> *doing good ese, here at work, hard at work as you can tell  :biggrin:
> *


well get me a job there!!!lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18083400
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOW YOU DOING?
> *


i'm doing good :biggrin: how you been?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 12:59 PM~18083407
> *well get me a job there!!!lol
> *


if i could i would homie but we're not hiring and i'm only working 32 hours


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 12:50 PM~18083312
> *bien pinche crudo compa :uh:
> *


:0 :0 :0 ONE TOO MANY CORONAS VIEJON!? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 01:00 PM~18083413
> *i'm doing good  :biggrin: how you been?
> *



THAT'S GOOD  I'M DOING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18083364
> *doing good ese, here at work, hard at work as you can tell  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: QUE PASA ART LOKS!!!! :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18083488
> *THAT'S GOOD   I'M DOING GOOD :biggrin:
> *


GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 01:11 PM~18083539
> *:rimshot: :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

any want a set of custom made 72s come in straight lace or x lace as pictures stainless spokes tripple chrome platedhubs and barrels 7-10days build time these are not chinese crap wheels must see in person they look sick these are my sets


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 19 2010, 01:19 PM~18083626
> *any want a set of custom made 72s come in straight lace or x lace as pictures stainless spokes tripple chrome platedhubs and barrels 7-10days build time these are not chinese crap wheels must see in person they look sick these are my sets
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

here a pic with a china ko jus for refrence and no thier not cheap :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 19 2010, 07:45 AM~18080978
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Sorry i'am late.....
> my focus was on the show that day...... :happysad:
> *











HAPPY B-DAY OG PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!p.s. who is going to give her a lap dance????


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

what's up??? ART LOKS aka EL CHIVO...HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND????
WHAT'S UP??? BIG MANDO AND WEEKEND???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY BDAY OG


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5.20s.

Well since 520s have been a topic on various forums wanted to post it here. If you see them you better get them while you can. I just got off phone with a company in PA who says now that Denman is no more Cokers going with a company in PA and will be next year before production can start as molds must be retooled etc.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 19 2010, 12:30 PM~18083716
> *here a pic with a china ko jus for refrence and no thier not cheap :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Post price. Are these built by the same guy that sells wheels at the Old car parts swap meet in glendale? Those were not cheap either.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18083958
> *5.20s.
> 
> Well since 520s have been a topic on various forums wanted to post it here. If you see them you better get them while you can. I just got off phone with a company in PA who says now that Denman is no more Cokers going with a company in PA and will be next year before production can start as molds must be retooled etc.
> *



cool. As long as they will start making them agian.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 19 2010, 01:40 PM~18083797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :biggrin: LAP DANCE WOO WOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 19 2010, 01:49 PM~18083880
> *HAPPY BDAY OG
> *



THANKS!!! WHERE BIG BEN AT???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 19 2010, 01:58 PM~18083958
> *5.20s.
> 
> Well since 520s have been a topic on various forums wanted to post it here. If you see them you better get them while you can. I just got off phone with a company in PA who says now that Denman is no more Cokers going with a company in PA and will be next year before production can start as molds must be retooled etc.
> *


been saying this all along.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18084049
> *cool. As long as they will start making them agian.
> *


Yup, or u gatta change the rules!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 02:06 PM~18084042
> *Post price.  Are these built by the same guy that sells wheels at the Old car parts swap meet in glendale?  Those were not cheap either.
> *


may be the same guy I hear...he used to work at Zenith I think...hope the new Zenith :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Thanks :biggrin: LAP DANCE WOO WOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Ask Ben for the Lap Dance OG..... he was doin it back in tha day!!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 18 2010, 02:08 PM~18075325
> *IMPERIAL DAVE BAUTISTA AND HIS 64 SS....
> 
> 
> ...



 Can't wait to see him bust out when he redoes it


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > Thanks :biggrin: LAP DANCE WOO WOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> >
> > Ask Ben for the Lap Dance OG..... he was doin it back in tha day!!!!!! :biggrin: :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 19 2010, 01:19 PM~18083626
> *any want a set of custom made 72s come in straight lace or x lace as pictures stainless spokes tripple chrome platedhubs and barrels 7-10days build time these are not chinese crap wheels must see in person they look sick these are my sets
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Yes I want! How much for cross laced Bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:35 PM~18084255
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 01:15 PM~18084118
> *Yup, or u gatta change the rules!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We will not "have" to change shit. just fine the guys who did not buy them when they were supposed to............  I will be set for a few years.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 03:38 PM~18084290
> *We will not "have" to change shit.  just fine the guys who did not buy them when they were supposed to............  I will be set for a few years.
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 03:37 PM~18084285
> *WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING?
> *


Doing good< How about yourself?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 01:41 PM~18084310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope! Meathead! :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

It's been long over due but i'm working on an AZ based lowriding magazine.
www.lowlifemagazine.com
I'm scheduling feature layout shoots now so if want your ride featured please send me sample pics & contact info to [email protected] I also want to cover every event/show possible and represent AZ to the fullest. I'm going to need a lot of help from my AZ gente so please contact me if you want to be a part of LLM or want to help in any way.

Ronnie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 19 2010, 03:55 PM~18084424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Good luck with this Ronnie :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 02:15 PM~18084117
> *been saying this all along.....
> *


Yep. Guy basically said what you and Todd had told me. Theres no backorder because no manufacturer to make them. Also, That when Coker said November its wishful thinking as manufacturing will not start till next year at the new factory in PA. Pretty much same thing yall where telling me on other thread.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 19 2010, 01:19 PM~18083626
> *any want a set of custom made 72s come in straight lace or x lace as pictures stainless spokes tripple chrome platedhubs and barrels 7-10days build time these are not chinese crap wheels must see in person they look sick these are my sets
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Does he do custom sizes to like 14x5.5 ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 19 2010, 04:11 PM~18084525
> *Yep. Guy basically said what you and Todd had told me. Theres no backorder because no manufacturer to make them. Also, That when Coker said November its wishful thinking as manufacturing will not start till next year at the new factory in PA. Pretty much same thing yall where telling me on other thread.
> *



:uh: Goddamn Justin... you really do like to keep on and on and on about shit don't you? :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 03:15 PM~18084542
> *:uh: Goddamn Justin... you really do like to keep on and on and on about shit don't you? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Not Really :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 19 2010, 04:16 PM~18084552
> *Not Really  :biggrin:
> *


Just making sure...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18084348
> *Doing good< How about yourself?
> *



I am good :biggrin: hope you and the family can make it sunday


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jul 19 2010, 02:56 PM~18084425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: good luck


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _readin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084618
> *see thats the good stuff bout this place homies like you!!!!
> and i had barely left that day
> 
> ...


*
LUNA PULL HIS FUCKING HOMIE CARD NOW!!!! YOU CAN MASS QUOTE LIKE THAT! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK LOKS!!!!*


LMAO IM JK. SUP HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 04:30 PM~18084636
> *
> LUNA PULL HIS FUCKING HOMIE CARD NOW!!!! YOU CAN MASS QUOTE LIKE THAT! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK LOKS!!!!
> LMAO IM JK. SUP HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :werd: too many quotes... :nosad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

hehehehehehe! Too funny LOKS!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 02:36 PM~18084682
> *hehehehehehe!  Too funny LOKS!
> *


FUK IT I GOT LOST!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 19 2010, 03:26 PM~18084618
> *see thats the good stuff bout this place homies like you!!!!
> and i had barely left that day
> 
> ...



Damn you had a whole novela waiting for you huh


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

lookin thru my pics Big Ben!!!
this is a nice shot!!

check out the homies Az Side!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:30 PM~18084636
> *
> LUNA PULL HIS FUCKING HOMIE CARD NOW!!!! YOU CAN MASS QUOTE LIKE THAT! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK LOKS!!!!
> LMAO IM JK. SUP HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



qouted my ass off!
what up BIG MANDO!!!

thought it wud be easier for the gente to pass one along rather than a bunch of replies!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 19 2010, 03:40 PM~18084719
> *lookin thru my pics Big Ben!!!
> this is a nice shot!!
> 
> ...




lol he saw the girll. look at him all happy and shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I had the smile that day too! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 19 2010, 02:43 PM~18084743
> *JUSTINED</span> my ass off!</span>
> what up BIG MANDO!!!
> 
> ...


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 04:44 PM~18084752
> *lol he saw the girll . look at him all happy and shit!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I had the smile that day too!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 That's fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 02:44 PM~18084752
> *lol he saw the GRILL. look at him all happy and shit!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I had the smile that day too!  :biggrin:
> *


thats better!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 03:48 PM~18084791
> *thats better!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:44 PM~18084752
> *lol he saw the girll. look at him all happy and shit!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I had the smile that day too!  :biggrin:
> *



WE ALL HAD THAT SMILE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 03:46 PM~18084760
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 19 2010, 03:52 PM~18084836
> *WE ALL HAD THAT SMILE!! :biggrin:
> *



Wait till sunday homies food food food :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 03:48 PM~18084791
> *thats better!
> *



You aint fucking Mr. Art "SpellCheck" Buck


ART buck!!!!! PULL LUNAs SPELL CHECK CARD NOW!!!! There is only one SPELL CHECKER in azside! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 03:54 PM~18084854
> *Wait till sunday homies food food food :biggrin:
> *



im there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:55 PM~18084874
> *You aint fucking Mr. Art "SpellCheck" Buck
> ART buck!!!!! PULL LUNAs SPELL CHECK CARD NOW!!!! There is only one SPELL CHECKER in azside!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 03:54 PM~18084854
> *Wait till sunday homies food food food :biggrin:
> *


:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:

you know im gonna be there!!!
i booked my flight in advance!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:56 PM~18084880
> *im  there!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 02:55 PM~18084874
> *You aint fucking Mr. Art "SpellCheck" Buck
> ART buck!!!!! PULL LUNAs SPELL CHECK CARD NOW!!!! There is only one SPELL CHECKER in azside!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's Right! that old timer is trying to steal my job!!!  :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 03:59 PM~18084915
> *that's Right!  that old timer is trying to steal my job!!!   :twak:
> *


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)

**CARHOP* begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 
*Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 
* Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent… The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like... For those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!!!
This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy... Remember there is The Wildhorse Pass Casino and Hotel is located across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and I (ALEX) would like to make this our Formal Invitation to all Car Clubs and Motorcycle Clubs... Come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!



*ALEX from M&SONS custom wheels
[email protected]
call or text 602-456-2TSS*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 03:46 PM~18084764
> *:0 That's fucked up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DELETED



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18085095
> *DISCLAIMER:
> 
> All words expressed here on layitlow.com O.G. AZ-SIDE Thread can not be taking literally. This Includes: All person(s) talking shit on layitlow and or directly to a layitlow O.G. AZ-SIDE member(s), cursing, posting tortas, excessive post averaging more than (2) sentences and/or any drunk ass fool just acting a fool and posting dumb shit, includes post whores trying to boost post counts! Layitlow.com O.G. AZ-SIDE is for hanging out having a good time with other individuals with same interest in: lowrider(s), car club(s), torta(s), beer, carne asada(a), cruising, and good ol fashoined shit talking with good friends!
> *



Orale Justin Jr.... you actually took the time to type all that shit up? :wow:

You just don't want Ben to :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 04:23 PM~18085112
> *Orale Justin Jr.... you actually took the time to type all that shit up? :wow:
> 
> You just don't want Ben to :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


i deleted....you called me justin :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 05:26 PM~18085126
> *i deleted....you called me justin :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry homie... that was a long ass disclaimer.. I almost put the colin powell pic :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 04:28 PM~18085140
> *Sorry homie... that was a long ass disclaimer.. I almost put the colin powell pic :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ_GhettoQueen_@Jul 19 2010, 04:16 PM~18085064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up girl how you doing?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 04:21 PM~18085095
> *DELETED
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:werd:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 02:15 PM~18084113
> *THANKS!!! WHERE BIG BEN AT???
> *


IN MY POCKET! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 15 2010, 04:52 PM~18056489
> *What up? How's it going?
> *



" Sorry for the late post " I have a lot going on , with the car club.
:biggrin: but things are as good , as they can be...thanks for asking.

and how about you , how are you doing..and happy late birthday ! !
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ_GhettoQueen_@Jul 19 2010, 04:16 PM~18085064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 19 2010, 01:40 PM~18083797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



" HECTOR WILL !!! :biggrin: " :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 19 2010, 04:35 PM~18085210
> *IN MY POCKET! :biggrin:
> *


what happen he sold you his soul!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 19 2010, 04:39 PM~18085237
> *" HECTOR WILL !!!   :biggrin:  " :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:ugh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :guns:
come on homie you know me better than that :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 19 2010, 04:35 PM~18085210
> *IN MY POCKET! :biggrin:
> *











front or back pocket????


what up mikeee!!!!
we gonna have some beers sunday!!!!!!????????
:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 19 2010, 04:35 PM~18085210
> *IN MY POCKET! :biggrin:
> *


YOU DIDNT SAY , NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: WELCOME " CHINO " TO THE KNIGHTS IMAGE FAMILY.

:biggrin: OUR NEWEST KNIGHT MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 04:43 PM~18085263
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :guns:
> come on homie you know me better than that :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



" SORRY !!!!!!! MY BAD !!! '


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD !!!! :biggrin: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!! OG ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 19 2010, 04:48 PM~18085298
> *:rofl:  :rofl: WELCOME  " CHINO "  TO THE KNIGHTS IMAGE FAMILY.
> 
> :biggrin: OUR NEWEST KNIGHT MEMBER  :biggrin:
> ...


q-vo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 19 2010, 05:48 PM~18085298
> *:rofl:  :rofl: WELCOME  " CHINO "  TO THE KNIGHTS IMAGE FAMILY.
> 
> :biggrin: OUR NEWEST KNIGHT MEMBER  :biggrin:
> ...


Homie can even park in the handicap parking :cheesy: 

Fuck a classic car/historic vehicle plate... I want one of these :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 05:00 PM~18085390
> *Homie can even park in the handicap parking :cheesy:
> 
> Fuck a classic car/historic vehicle plate... I want one of these :biggrin:
> *



ill give you LUNAS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 06:07 PM~18085443
> *ill give you LUNAS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18085514
> *:cheesy:
> *



Then again... nah... I don't wanna make tata luna walk too much :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 04:43 PM~18085263
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :guns:
> come on homie you know me better than that :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You tell him OG! LOL!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 19 2010, 04:36 PM~18085215
> *:biggrin:
> " Sorry for the late post "  I have a lot going on , with the car club.
> :biggrin: but things are as good , as they can be...thanks for asking.
> ...


I'm doing good :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 19 2010, 04:56 PM~18085348
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HAPPY  HAPPY  HAPPY  BIRTHDAY !!!!  OG ...
> *


Thanks I'm catching up to Luna gonna be a triple OG soon :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 04:22 PM~18085574
> *Then again... nah... I don't wanna make tata luna walk too much :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMEY!!! THESE GUYS HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEIR "OLDERS"!! I'LL SHOW YOU MY NEW PLATES WHEN I GET THEM IN THE MAIL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 04:49 PM~18085780
> *I'm doing good  :biggrin:
> Thanks I'm catching up to Luna gonna be a triple OG soon :biggrin:
> *


GONNA BE A WHILE MIJA!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 05:50 PM~18085796
> *THANKS HOMEY!!! THESE GUYS HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEIR "ELDERS"!! I'LL SHOW YOU MY NEW PLATES WHEN I GET THEM IN THE MAIL!! :biggrin:
> *


Spell Check Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 04:53 PM~18085822
> *Spell Check Homie :biggrin:
> *


I MEANT TO PUT "OLDERS"!!! WHERE IS ART BUCK........ :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18085804
> *GONNA BE A WHILE MIJA!! :biggrin:
> *



I'm right behind you :biggrin: and I already need a wheel chair :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 05:54 PM~18085838
> *I MEANT TO PUT "OLDERS"!!! WHERE IS ART BUCK........ :wow:
> *


you did but it's elders :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

www.lowlifemagazine.com
I need all the help I can get to help represent AZ to the fullest!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 06:50 PM~18085796
> *THANKS HOMEY!!! THESE GUYS HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEIR "OLDERS"!! I'LL SHOW YOU MY NEW PLATES WHEN I GET THEM IN THE MAIL!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: I like the new avatar :roflmao:




> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18085883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was still in AZ homie.. you know I got your back... but if you wanna expand to new mexico let me know


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 05:06 PM~18085964
> *:cheesy: I like the new avatar :roflmao:
> Wish I was still in AZ homie.. you know I got your back... but if you wanna expand to new mexico let me know
> *


i GOT IT FROM YOUR POST!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 06:06 PM~18085964
> *:cheesy: I like the new avatar :roflmao:
> Wish I was still in AZ homie.. you know I got your back... but if you wanna expand to new mexico let me know
> *


Hopefully I will homie. Gotta get AZ locked down but let's hope 4 the best. U the man If we do.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 06:06 PM~18085964
> *:cheesy: I like the new avatar :roflmao:
> Wish I was still in AZ homie.. you know I got your back... but if you wanna expand to new mexico let me know
> *



just shoot and send some coverage from over there


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 04:54 PM~18085838
> *I MEANT TO PUT "OLDERS"!!! WHERE IS ART BUCK........ :wow:
> *


 
"ELDERS".... O.G. ALREADY CORRECTED YOU.........I WAS LOCKED OUT OF LIL..........TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BUSY! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jul 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18086008
> *Hopefully I will homie. Gotta get AZ locked down but let's hope 4 the best. U the man If we do.
> *



I know someone here better for the job if you do


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 03:54 PM~18084854
> *Wait till sunday homies food food food :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: EVERYBODY KEEPS TALKING ABOUT SUNDAY!!! :uh: WHAT IS GOING ON SUDAY!!!???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:27 PM~18086115
> *:dunno: EVERYBODY KEEPS TALKING ABOUT SUNDAY!!! :uh: WHAT IS GOING ON SUDAY!!!???
> *



what? sorry homie :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 02:38 PM~18084290
> *We will not "have" to change shit.  just fine the guys who did not buy them when they were supposed to............  I will be set for a few years.
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:35 PM~18084255
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 06:08 PM~18085984
> *i GOT IT FROM YOUR POST!
> *


:cheesy: I GOT A WAY BETTER AVATAR YOU CAN USE :biggrin: I WILL TRY AND POST IT LATERZZZ!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 03:15 PM~18084542
> *:uh: Goddamn Justin... you really do like to keep on and on and on about shit don't you? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:30 PM~18084636
> *
> LUNA PULL HIS FUCKING HOMIE CARD NOW!!!! YOU CAN MASS QUOTE LIKE THAT! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK LOKS!!!!
> LMAO IM JK. SUP HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 05:07 PM~18085443
> *ill give you LUNAS!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 05:18 PM~18086046
> *"ELDERS".... O.G. ALREADY CORRECTED YOU.........I WAS LOCKED OUT OF LIL..........TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BUSY! :wow:  :wow:
> *


You fools didnt get it!!! Do i need to do a Justin and type a novela to explain this shit!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 05:50 PM~18085796
> *THANKS HOMEY!!! THESE GUYS HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEIR "OLDERS"!! I'LL SHOW YOU MY NEW PLATES WHEN I GET THEM IN THE MAIL!! :biggrin:
> *


Elders? You older than cosmic dust :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 05:31 PM~18086163
> *me too! :biggrin:
> *


Me too huh Mr T?!!! :biggrin: Bro....no ****!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 01:06 PM~18083480
> *:0 :0 :0 ONE TOO MANY CORONAS VIEJON!? :biggrin:
> *


no buchanas con pina mmmmmmmhhhh :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18086327
> *Me  too huh Mr T?!!! :biggrin: Bro....no ****!
> *


yea, i want $150 a tire :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18086359
> *yea, i want $150 a tire :cheesy:
> *


BAM.......HOMEY CARD PULLED FOR THAT QUOTE!!  :wow: :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 06:29 PM~18086133
> *what? sorry homie  :wow:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18086396
> *BAM.......HOMEY CARD PULLED FOR THAT QUOTE!!   :wow:  :angry:
> *


o' come on man!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 06:45 PM~18086332
> *no buchanas con pina mmmmmmmhhhh :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: ORALE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 06:46 PM~18086359
> *yea, i want $150 a tire :cheesy:
> *


:wow: :wow: IS A 6 PACK OF CORONAS INCLUDED IN THAT PRICE QUOTE!!?? :x: :x:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 05:54 PM~18086445
> *o' come on man!!!!!!
> *


Now if you said 90 and a case of corona........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Found this in a Majestics Thread........and i said GAWWWWD DAAAMNNNNN! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18086509
> *:wow: :wow: IS A 6 PACK OF CORONAS INCLUDED IN THAT PRICE QUOTE!!?? :x: :x:
> *


no, you need to bring me a 12 pack just to get into my "warehouse" :biggrin: 

ICE COLD!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18086516
> *Now if you said 90 and a case of corona........... :biggrin:
> *


...plus 60 more! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 06:01 PM~18086563
> *no, you need to bring me a 12 pack just to get into my "warehouse" :biggrin:
> 
> ICE COLD!!!
> *


Ahh Shit "WAREHOUSE"!!! :0 big baller!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> > Found this in a Majestics Thread........and i said GAWWWWD DAAAMNNNNN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:02 PM~18086575
> *Ahh Shit "WAREHOUSE"!!! :0  big baller!!!
> *


well ok...the washroom!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18086568
> *...plus 60 more! :biggrin:
> *



plus 60 more! see....... thats why u got the card pulled!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 06:43 PM~18086312
> *Elders? You older than cosmic dust :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 06:03 PM~18086582
> *well ok...the washroom!
> *


thats better.....and honest too!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 07:01 PM~18086563
> *no, you need to bring me a 12 pack just to get into my "warehouse" :biggrin:
> 
> ICE COLD!!!
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:04 PM~18086587
> *plus 60 more! see....... thats why u got the card pulled!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 06:01 PM~18086563
> *no, you need to bring me a 12 pack just to get into my "warehouse" :biggrin:
> 
> ICE COLD!!!
> *


Its good Mando.....I pulled his card already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 19 2010, 07:05 PM~18086609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, azmobn06, 53-64LatinKustom, MANDOS69C/10, Justin-Az, azlow4life, MyDimonsChine, 97TownCar

Whats up fellas??? nobody watchin Monday Night RAW???? that Fake ass Rasslin? well Mikey prolly is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18086671
> *Lunas64, azmobn06, 53-64LatinKustom, MANDOS69C/10, Justin-Az, azlow4life, MyDimonsChine, 97TownCar
> 
> Whats up fellas??? nobody watchin Monday Night RAW???? that Fake ass Rasslin? well Mikey prolly is!!! :biggrin:
> *


Na just gettin my hustle on brotha!. puttin in work to make LLM off the hook...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Found this in a Majestics Thread........and i said GAWWWWD DAAAMNNNNN! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :naughty: DIOS MIO!!!! :wow: QUE TREMENDO CULO!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:07 PM~18086643
> *Its good Mando.....I pulled his card already!!! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :uh: YOU CANT PULL HOMEY CARDS UNTIL OG PLAYA REINSTATES YOUR HOMEY CARD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18086756
> *:nono: :nono: :uh: YOU CANT PULL HOMEY CARDS UNTIL OG PLAYA REINSTATES YOUR HOMEY CARD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x81


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 19 2010, 07:08 PM~18086663
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> 
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:15 PM~18086756
> *:nono: :nono: :uh: YOU CANT PULL HOMEY CARDS UNTIL OG PLAYA REINSTATES YOUR HOMEY CARD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


She has not received TRIPLE OG Status!!! She cant pull Shit from me!!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: recognize fools!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18086671
> *Lunas64, azmobn06, 53-64LatinKustom, MANDOS69C/10, Justin-Az, azlow4life, MyDimonsChine, 97TownCar
> 
> Whats up fellas??? nobody watchin Monday Night RAW???? that Fake ass Rasslin? well Mikey prolly is!!! :biggrin:
> *


 MONDAY NIGHT RAW DOESNT COME ON UNTIL LATER!!! :biggrin: AND I WILL BE WATCHING IT!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:18 PM~18086803
> *She has not received TRIPLE OG Status!!! She cant pull Shit from me!!!!!!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: recognize fools!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:20 PM~18086826
> * MONDAY NIGHT RAW DOESNT COME ON UNTIL LATER!!! :biggrin: AND I WILL BE WATCHING IT!!!!
> *


Duuuude! guess what????????? YES.... Its Pulled AGAIN!!! You watch that shit..... you lost Homey Status!!!! :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:18 PM~18086803
> *She has not received TRIPLE OG Status!!! She cant pull Shit from me!!!!!!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: recognize fools!
> *


:scrutinize: YOU ARE SO GONNA BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF OG PLAYERS "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK"!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 07:26 PM~18086893
> *:scrutinize: YOU ARE SO GONNA BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF OG PLAYERS "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK"!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: he was a nice tata :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:26 PM~18086893
> *:scrutinize: YOU ARE SO GONNA BE THE NEXT VICTIM OF OG PLAYERS "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK"!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We will see Sunday Homes!!! we will show you the rank structure then! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 06:28 PM~18086921
> *:nicoderm:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: he was a nice tata :biggrin:
> *


Still am Mijo!! Still Am!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18086756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:33 PM~18087002
> *We will see Sunday Homes!!! we will show you the rank structure then! :biggrin:
> Still am Mijo!! Still Am!!
> *


not for long OG in the casa bye bye :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 06:34 PM~18087023
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Keep reading Sister!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:22 PM~18086854
> *Duuuude! guess what????????? YES.... Its Pulled AGAIN!!! You watch that shit..... you lost Homey Status!!!! :uh:
> *


:no: :no: THERE YOU GO AGAIN DREAMIN THAT YOU CAN STILL PULL HOMEY CARDS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 07:22 PM~18086845
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 06:35 PM~18087041
> *not for long OG in the casa bye bye :tears:  :angel:
> *


We will see!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18087059
> *:no: :no: THERE YOU GO AGAIN DREAMIN THAT YOU CAN STILL PULL HOMEY CARDS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


OK Lets Ask Her!! Moni??????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:18 PM~18086803
> *She has not received TRIPLE OG Status!!! She cant pull Shit from me!!!!!!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: recognize fools!
> *



What you say? :angry: Now I am gonna pull your car to my house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn ......Some real OG's in the Az side tonite!!

Lunas64, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, OGPLAYER, smiley_62, thestrongsurvive, Knightstalker


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18087078
> *What you say? :angry:  Now I am gonna pull your car to my house!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ha, get in line..... you seen the video!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:37 PM~18087062
> *We will see!!!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18086671
> *Lunas64, azmobn06, 53-64LatinKustom, MANDOS69C/10, Justin-Az, azlow4life, MyDimonsChine, 97TownCar
> 
> Whats up fellas??? nobody watchin Monday Night RAW???? that Fake ass Rasslin? well Mikey prolly is!!! :biggrin:
> *


nope, still working :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 19 2010, 07:28 PM~18086921
> *:nicoderm:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: he was a nice tata :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:40 PM~18087100
> *Ha, get in line..... you seen the video!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hahahaha go look in the garage it's gone :biggrin: remember south side theif


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 06:42 PM~18087122
> *Hahahaha go look in the garage it's gone :biggrin: remember south side theif
> *


Nope.... got my baby on lock down!!!!  She aint goin nowwheres!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 06:42 PM~18087122
> *Hahahaha go look in the garage it's gone :biggrin: remember south side theif
> *


Tell you what.... if my Six4 is gone.... it better be on "OVERHAULIN"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 07:40 PM~18087108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: BAM!!!!! I TOLD YOU LUNA YOUR HOMEY CARD IS PULLED FOR LIFE UNTIL MONI REINSTATES IT!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 19 2010, 04:56 PM~18085352
> *q-vo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO !! TO YOU 2 !!  HOW ARE THINGS..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 06:46 PM~18087185
> *:biggrin: BAM!!!!! I TOLD YOU LUNA YOUR HOMEY CARD IS PULLED FOR LIFE UNTIL MONI REINSTATES IT!!!!!
> *


You cannot prove that is me in the pic!!! Looks like Art Buck to me!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:39 PM~18087089
> *Damn ......Some real OG's in the Az side tonite!!
> 
> Lunas64, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, OGPLAYER, smiley_62, thestrongsurvive, Knightstalker
> *


  OG when it comes to layitlow at least... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 06:47 PM~18087209
> * OG when it comes to layitlow at least...  :biggrin:
> *


15k Posts????? U OG Bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 05:00 PM~18085390
> *Homie can even park in the handicap parking :cheesy:
> 
> Fuck a classic car/historic vehicle plate... I want one of these :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: FOR REAL !! , WHEN WE ALL GO TO THE STORE , HE GETS
FRONT ROW PARKING ...LOL....

     




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:44 PM~18087172
> *Tell you what.... if my Six4 is gone.... it better be on "OVERHAULIN"!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:no: :no: I JUS SAW YOUR '64 BISCAYNE CRUISING DOWN BETHANY HOME RD WITH EMPTY BUD LIGHT CANS FLYING OUT THE WINDOWS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18087244
> *15k Posts????? U OG Bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *


It took years for that shit... :biggrin: since 2002 (the boycott)

that's why it says og under my avatar


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 19 2010, 07:43 PM~18087153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

someone send me a better pic :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN I LOVE LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18087206
> *You cannot prove that is me in the pic!!! Looks like Art Buck to me!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


:wow: :wow: AWWWWWW CHIT!!!! :biggrin: NOW YOU WANNA BE ON ART BUCKS SHIT LIST!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 09:02 PM~18087428
> *DAMN I LOVE LAY IT LOW  :biggrin:
> *



Fuck yeah :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHERE LUNA GO? I BET HE'S CHECKING HIS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 07:02 PM~18087434
> *:wow: :wow: AWWWWWW CHIT!!!! :biggrin: NOW YOU WANNA BE ON ART BUCKS SHIT LIST!!!!!!
> *


I aint worried!! I KNOW he cant pull My card!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18087400
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL PIC HOMEGIRL!!! :biggrin: I WILL PM IT TO YOU LATERZZZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 08:04 PM~18087459
> *Fuck yeah  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 07:04 PM~18087466
> *WHERE LUNA GO? I BET HE'S CHECKING HIS CAR :biggrin:
> *


NOPE!!!! Jus ate some Spaghetti my wife made!! Damn good too!! Lunas64 is tucked in her garage!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 08:02 PM~18087428
> *DAMN I LOVE LAY IT LOW  :biggrin:
> *


x1,000,000!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 07:05 PM~18087472
> * I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL PIC HOMEGIRL!!! :biggrin: I WILL PM IT TO YOU LATERZZZ! :thumbsup:
> *


you were supposed to Delete it Bro!! :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:06 PM~18087488
> *NOPE!!!! Jus ate some Spaghetti my wife made!! Damn good too!! Lunas64 is tucked in her garage!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:07 PM~18087497
> *you were supposed to Delete it Bro!! :wow:
> *


 :nono: WERE GONNA MAKE A LIFE SIZE POSTER AND TAKE IT TO ALL THE SHOWS!!!! :biggrin: 





























J/K HOMIE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA NOT REVOKED REVOKED REVOKED FOR LIFE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 07:14 PM~18087574
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA NOT REVOKED REVOKED REVOKED FOR LIFE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU ARE WRONG !!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:39 PM~18087089
> *Damn ......Some real OG's in the Az side tonite!!
> 
> Lunas64, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, OGPLAYER, smiley_62, thestrongsurvive, Knightstalker
> *


:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:16 PM~18087606
> *YOU ARE WRONG !!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LIKE THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 19 2010, 08:17 PM~18087609
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ON A SERIOUS NOTE........AZ SIDE, I JUS GOT THIS TEXT FROM DANNY CHAWPS. HE IS THE PAINTER THAT HAS PAINTED A FEW OF IDENTITY'S RIDES. 

Chawps and Rodriguez auto shop is holding down a car wash for funeral expenses for our shop worker who was murdered, "Luis Bermajo Marin", this saturday, July 24th, at FUEGOS Bar N Grill. Van Buren and 91st ave. There will be raffles for a set of 155-80-13 tires from AZ Connection, pinstripe work by Az Chavo, and patterned wheel paint job my Chawps. All donations are for the family. Car clubs will be in attendance, thanks and see you saturday!

Chawps asked me to set up the car wash. Which we appreciate Diego from Fuegos allowing us to have it there this saturday. We aks if any members of car clubs can come and help to wash cars or donate money for the family! 

Thanks Az Side!!! One of our own needs us!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18087621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LIKE THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


HELL NA!!!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18087721
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE........AZ SIDE, I JUS GOT THIS TEXT FROM DANNY CHAWPS. HE IS THE PAINTER THAT HAS PAINTED A FEW OF IDENTITY'S RIDES.
> 
> Chawps and Rodriguez auto shop is holding down a car wash for funeral expenses for our shop worker who was murdered, "Luis Bermajo Marin", this saturday, July 24th, at FUEGOS Bar N Grill. Van Buren and 91st ave. There will be raffles for a set of 155-80-13 tires from AZ Connection, pinstripe work by Az Chavo, and patterned wheel paint job my Chawps. All donations are for the family. Car clubs will be in attendance, thanks and see you saturday!
> ...


LLM will help support fallen soldiers by advertising fund raising events and memorial pages in the magazine. Unfortunately we are not up and running yet but our sympathy and prayers go out to you and loved ones.

Ronnie www.lowlifemagazine.com


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 08:18 PM~18087629
> *WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?
> *


What's up OG.. just been busy.. working you know..but other than that really good... how about you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 19 2010, 08:35 PM~18087831
> *What's up OG.. just been busy.. working you know..but other than that really good... how about you?
> *


I'm doing good :biggrin: I'm glad you're doing good!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18087721
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE........AZ SIDE, I JUS GOT THIS TEXT FROM DANNY CHAWPS. HE IS THE PAINTER THAT HAS PAINTED A FEW OF IDENTITY'S RIDES.
> 
> Chawps and Rodriguez auto shop is holding down a car wash for funeral expenses for our shop worker who was murdered, "Luis Bermajo Marin", this saturday, July 24th, at FUEGOS Bar N Grill. Van Buren and 91st ave. There will be raffles for a set of 155-80-13 tires from AZ Connection, pinstripe work by Az Chavo, and patterned wheel paint job my Chawps. All donations are for the family. Car clubs will be in attendance, thanks and see you saturday!
> ...


  I will try to make it out there


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*ON THE REAL HOMIES I CAN'T PULL LUNA'S HOMIE CARD CAUSE HE IS THE ONE WHO MADE THEM UP. SO LUNA YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN PULL HOMIE CARDS :biggrin: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18088161
> *NUFF SAID SUKKAS!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18087206
> *You cannot prove that is me in the pic!!! Looks like Art Buck to me!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 19 2010, 07:58 PM~18087372
> *It took years for that shit...  :biggrin: since 2002 (the boycott)
> 
> that's why it says og under my avatar
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18087721
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE........AZ SIDE, I JUS GOT THIS TEXT FROM DANNY CHAWPS. HE IS THE PAINTER THAT HAS PAINTED A FEW OF IDENTITY'S RIDES.
> 
> Chawps and Rodriguez auto shop is holding down a car wash for funeral expenses for our shop worker who was murdered, "Luis Bermajo Marin", this saturday, July 24th, at FUEGOS Bar N Grill. Van Buren and 91st ave. There will be raffles for a set of 155-80-13 tires from AZ Connection, pinstripe work by Az Chavo, and patterned wheel paint job my Chawps. All donations are for the family. Car clubs will be in attendance, thanks and see you saturday!
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Laters everyone... good times tonite! Peace!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18088282
> *Laters everyone... good times tonite! Peace!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18087721
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE........AZ SIDE, I JUS GOT THIS TEXT FROM DANNY CHAWPS. HE IS THE PAINTER THAT HAS PAINTED A FEW OF IDENTITY'S RIDES.
> 
> Chawps and Rodriguez auto shop is holding down a car wash for funeral expenses for our shop worker who was murdered, "Luis Bermajo Marin", this saturday, July 24th, at FUEGOS Bar N Grill. Van Buren and 91st ave. There will be raffles for a set of 155-80-13 tires from AZ Connection, pinstripe work by Az Chavo, and patterned wheel paint job my Chawps. All donations are for the family. Car clubs will be in attendance, thanks and see you saturday!
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18087721
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE........AZ SIDE, I JUS GOT THIS TEXT FROM DANNY CHAWPS. HE IS THE PAINTER THAT HAS PAINTED A FEW OF IDENTITY'S RIDES.
> 
> Chawps and Rodriguez auto shop is holding down a car wash for funeral expenses for our shop worker who was murdered, "Luis Bermajo Marin", this saturday, July 24th, at FUEGOS Bar N Grill. Van Buren and 91st ave. There will be raffles for a set of 155-80-13 tires from AZ Connection, pinstripe work by Az Chavo, and patterned wheel paint job my Chawps. All donations are for the family. Car clubs will be in attendance, thanks and see you saturday!
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18088445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18088445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18088222
> *I SAY....BULLSHIT!!!!! :rant: :rant:*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18088445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088161
> *ON THE REAL HOMIES I CAN'T PULL LUNA'S HOMIE CARD CAUSE HE IS THE ONE WHO MADE THEM UP. SO LUNA YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN PULL HOMIE CARDS :biggrin:
> *


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 08:09 PM~18087519
> *:nono: WERE GONNA MAKE A LIFE SIZE POSTER AND TAKE IT TO ALL THE SHOWS!!!! :biggrin:
> J/K HOMIE
> *


:cheesy: LET'S DO IT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 19 2010, 06:47 PM~18087206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :cheesy: *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

hello..............anyone in here?? Fuk it, I'm out too! see you manana!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

SOME PICS FROM THIS SUNDAY


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088161
> *ON THE REAL HOMIES I CAN'T PULL LUNA'S HOMIE CARD CAUSE HE IS THE ONE WHO MADE THEM UP. SO LUNA YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN PULL HOMIE CARDS :biggrin:
> *


then am not playing then :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

tata you awake still?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup Juan


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 19 2010, 04:41 PM~18085247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 20 2010, 12:31 AM~18089948
> *then am not playing then :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: CALMATE PINCHE PLAYBOY!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

SUP AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2010, 10:29 PM~18089296
> *:uh: You can't even remember that pic?  Mas Puto!
> He is already there!
> I already pulled it!  You just don't remember.......alheimerz has kicked in...... :biggrin:
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: 'SUP ART BUCK! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 20 2010, 08:37 AM~18091374
> *SUP AZ SIDE! :wave:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: I GUESS "TORTA TUESDAY" GOT CANCELLED AGAIN!!!  :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 03:43 AM~18090263
> *FOR SOME NOW AND LATERS! :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> NO **** :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: DAMN MIKEY YOU ARE UP EARLY TODAY!! :scrutinize: WERE YOU STILL DRINKING OR DID YOUR LADY KICK YOU OUT OF THE BED!? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 07:48 AM~18091447
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: 'SUP ART BUCK! :wave:
> *


just workin!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18089781
> *All i can say is WOW........[/i] *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:47 PM~18089794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Bad Ass!!!!_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2010, 09:04 AM~18091573
> *just workin!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18088941
> *:angry: I SAY....BULLSHIT!!!!! :rant: :rant:
> *


x96


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088161
> *HE MAKES THEM ON THE BACK OF VIAGRA FLYERS!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2010, 09:04 AM~18091573
> *just workin!
> *


:thumbsup: KOO KOO!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 10:22 AM~18092148
> *HE MAKES THEM ON THE BACK OF VIAGRA FLYERS!
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 09:38 AM~18091850
> *x96
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 09:16 AM~18091680
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 09:22 AM~18092148
> *HE MAKES THEM ON THE BACK OF VIAGRA FLYERS!
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 09:49 AM~18092353
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


SUP MY :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: !!!????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18092547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 11:00 AM~18092434
> *SUP MY  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: !!!????
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP HOMIE! I GUESS "TORTA TUESDAY" IS MIA TODAY!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18092547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NEVERMIND!!!!! :biggrin: YOU ARE THE MAN MIDNITE!!!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 11:09 AM~18092493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: QUE ROLLO CARNAL! :biggrin: NICE PICS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18092925
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: NEVERMIND!!!!! :biggrin: YOU ARE THE MAN MIDNITE!!!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> *


I TRY TO PICK UP THE SLACK WHERE OTHERS SLACK OFF......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: I HAVE A NEW SCREENSAVER!!! :naughty:










:thumbsup: THANKS MIDNITE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 12:16 PM~18092954
> *I TRY TO PICK UP THE SLACK WHERE OTHERS SLACK OFF......
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 12:15 PM~18092949
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO CARNAL! :biggrin: NICE PICS!! :thumbsup:
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK CARNAL!!!! WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18093001
> *:cheesy: I HAVE A NEW SCREENSAVER!!! :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT YOU WOULD LIKE THAT ONE....I WASNT GONNA PUT IT UP, BUT SAID.."FUCK IT"......ENJOY HOMIE......AND YOU'RE WELCOME.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Can the homie from Ariza get some luv? Where's the luv familia?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 20 2010, 11:33 AM~18093100
> *Can the homie from Ariza get some luv?  Where's the luv familia?
> *



FUCK NO YOU CANT!!!....YOU VIOLENT MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!.....


























































J/K HECTOR....BUT ON THE REAL........NO.....YOU CANT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 11:17 AM~18092547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice doggie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HOWS YOUR EYE SITE??????



















































IF YOU NOTICED THE GIRLS ASS IN THE BACKGROUND, GO SEE AN EYE DR....ITS THE SHOULDER OF THE GIRL TAKING THE PICTURE.......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 12:31 PM~18093084
> *I THOUGHT YOU WOULD LIKE THAT ONE....I WASNT GONNA PUT IT UP, BUT SAID.."FUCK IT"......ENJOY HOMIE......AND YOU'RE WELCOME.....
> *


:biggrin: IT IS ALL GOOD HOMIE! IT DOESN'T SHOW ANY NIPPLES OR TWAT SO IT IS COOL TO POST!!!  THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIES? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 12:27 PM~18093044
> *JUST HERE AT WORK CARNAL!!!! WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!???
> *


 I AM JUST ENJOYING ALL THE PICS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED BY ALL THE HOMIES ON AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:50 AM~18093257
> *WHAT UP HOMIES? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



SUP O.G. PLAYER!!!!!!.........HOW YOU STAYING COOL TODAY??????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 12:45 PM~18093209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 12:50 PM~18093257
> *WHAT UP HOMIES? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 

HOW IS YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 11:45 AM~18093209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT WAS IT??????....ITS GONE NOW......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 12:47 PM~18093225
> *HOWS YOUR EYE SITE??????
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: I NOTICED IT!!!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:49 AM~18092353
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


sup!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 12:53 PM~18093290
> *SUP O.G. PLAYER!!!!!!.........HOW YOU STAYING COOL TODAY??????
> *


SHIT JUST CAME OUT THE HEAT IT'S FUKN HOT OUT THERE..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 12:55 PM~18093304
> *WHAT UP OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> HOW IS YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'M GOOD TRYING TO COOL DOWN THEN BACK OUT IN THE HEAT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 12:50 PM~18093257
> *WHAT UP HOMIES? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: CHILLIN CHILLIN AT HOME! :biggrin: WAITING FOR SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 12:58 PM~18093350
> *sup!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE uffin: JUS TRYIN TO KEEP COOL!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 01:14 PM~18093543
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH TERMITE uffin: JUS TRYIN TO KEEP COOL!!
> *


yup, bout to take a walk to the palletizing room...it's 45 degrees in there :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 01:25 PM~18093654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18093394
> *:wave: CHILLIN CHILLIN AT HOME! :biggrin: WAITING FOR SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! hno:
> *



ME TOO BUT HAVE TO GO OUT IN THE HEAT TO BUY FOOD FOR SUNDAY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 01:41 PM~18093821
> *ME TOO BUT HAVE TO GO OUT IN THE HEAT TO BUY FOOD FOR SUNDAY!!!
> *


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!


STAY WIT A 40OZ OF WATER OG!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 20 2010, 12:35 PM~18093125
> *FUCK NO YOU CANT!!!....YOU VIOLENT MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!.....
> J/K HECTOR....BUT ON THE REAL........NO.....YOU CANT...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Violet? Me?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 01:20 PM~18093611
> *yup, bout to take a walk to the palletizing room...it's 45 degrees in there :biggrin:
> *


Damn would be nice to have a walk in cooler on these hot days.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Side, jus checkin in from work!!! Man I was on the last page and had to shut off the monitor!! Some ass was posted!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*JUST GOT OFF DA FONE WITH MY FRIEND HERE AND SHE SAID SHE WILL COME OUT AND MODEL FOR US AT THE IDENTITY SHOW!!!!
IM WORKIN ON AT LEAST ONE MORE TATA!!!
SHE REALLY COOL!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 10:22 AM~18092148
> *HE MAKES THEM ON THE BACK OF VIAGRA FLYERS!</span>
> *




So Mike was it <span style=\'color:red\'>hard, to get you card? lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18089781
> *SOME PICS FROM THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie! I like that dj shot! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 02:26 PM~18094207
> *So Mike was it hard, to get you card? lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COMON MANDO!!!!!
:happysad: IT WAS PROBABLY REAL  :wow: HARD  :biggrin: WHEN HE GOT IT!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP HOMIES ON THE AZ SIDE! :biggrin: I AM SELLING A BRAND NEW SET OF ALL CHROME 13s 100 SPOKES WITH ADAPTERS, 2 WING KNOCKOFFS AND THE HAMMER. THE WHEELS ARE STILL IN BOXES AND THEY NEVER HAD TIRES MOUNTED ON THEM YET. AND YES THEY ARE CHINAS. I AM ASKING $300 FOR THEM AND I NEED TO SELL THEM FAST BECAUSE I NEED TO FIX MY FAMILY CAR. PLEASE PM ME IF INTERESTED...THX!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IntruderS CC Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 01:25 PM~18093654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS ART :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 02:43 PM~18094345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SO NO LAYAWAY???

DAMMIT I KNEW I SHUDDA LET YOU GET THAT PS3 ON THE LAYAWAY PLAN,,,,
KARMAS A BITCH!!!


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 02:15 PM~18094107
> *JUST GOT OFF DA FONE WITH MY FRIEND HERE AND SHE SAID SHE WILL COME OUT AND MODEL FOR US AT THE IDENTITY SHOW!!!!
> IM WORKIN ON AT LEAST ONE MORE TATA!!!
> SHE REALLY COOL!!
> ...



NICE!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 02:58 PM~18094496
> *NICE!!!!!
> *


IM GONNA TRY TO GET SOME GIRLS OUT SO YOU CAN GET SOME GOOD SHOTS MANDO!!!!
SHE SAID BIKINI :wow: ALREADY!! HOPEFULLY SHE DONT LOLLLYGAG!!
BUT I DONT THINK SHE WILL LAG,,,, AND IM TRYIN TO GET HER FRIEND SO WE CAN WATCH THE TORTA KING DROOL HIMSELF!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 02:50 PM~18094420
> *DAMN SO NO LAYAWAY???
> 
> DAMMIT I KNEW I SHUDDA LET YOU GET THAT PS3 ON THE LAYAWAY PLAN,,,,
> ...


LOL I never been to a livestock auction but theres a gun auction on Western Ave and Dysart thats cool. Anyway good luck with selling the wheels.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 02:50 PM~18094420
> *DAMN SO NO LAYAWAY???
> 
> DAMMIT I KNEW I SHUDDA LET YOU GET THAT PS3 ON THE LAYAWAY PLAN,,,,
> ...


:happysad: I DON'T WANT TO REALLY SELL THEM  BUT I HAVE TO SACRIFICE TO KEEP THE FAMILY CAR RUNNING


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 20 2010, 03:02 PM~18094544
> *LOL I never been to a livestock auction but theres a gun auction on Western Ave and Dysart thats cool. Anyway good luck with selling the wheels.
> *


 THANKS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BigMandoAZ, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lunas64, ART LOKS, Identity Original


where u been hiding?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18089781
> *nice pics fellas!!!!</span>*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2010, 02:21 PM~18094745
> *nice pics fellas!!!!
> *


X 64!! Sup Benny?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2010, 03:21 PM~18094745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

MODEL SEARCH

LLM is in search of AZs finest ladies to feature in our magazine. If you are or know of any girls that could grace the pages of LLM please send contact info and sample pics or link to portfolio to>>>
[email protected]

Nalgonas y Chichonas welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 20 2010, 03:21 PM~18094745
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAMN HOMIE I WAS JUST TELLING MY SISTER I WAS GONNA SEND THE PO PO'S OUT TO LOOK FOR YOU WHERE YOU BE HIDDING :biggrin: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18094844
> *DAMN HOMIE I WAS JUST TELLING MY SISTER I WAS GONNA SEND THE PO PO'S OUT TO LOOK FOR YOU WHERE YOU BE HIDDING :biggrin:
> *



no need to send them out to look for him. they had his ass already!!! no ****!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 03:34 PM~18094873
> *no need to send them out to look for him. they had his ass already!!! no ****!!!!
> *



I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 02:15 PM~18094107
> *JUST GOT OFF DA FONE WITH MY FRIEND HERE AND SHE SAID SHE WILL COME OUT AND MODEL FOR US AT THE IDENTITY SHOW!!!!
> IM WORKIN ON AT LEAST ONE MORE TATA!!!
> SHE REALLY COOL!!
> ...



MY BABY GIRL WILL BE OUT THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Forgot to mention mama bodyguard will be out there too :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 20 2010, 12:48 PM~18093890
> *Violet? Me?
> *


"VIOLENT" It is spelled *"V" "I" "O" "L" "E" "N" "T"*



> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 20 2010, 02:02 PM~18094544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL YOU UNDERSTOOD WAS....."Any*way* good luck with selling the wheels." Huh?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 02:47 PM~18095007
> *Forgot to mention mama bodyguard will be out there too :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


THAT shoulda been the 1st thing u posted!!! then the pic!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2010, 02:55 PM~18095104
> *"VIOLENT" It is spelled  "V"  "I"    "O"  "L"  "E"  "N"  "T"
> WHAT?
> ALL YOU UNDERSTOOD WAS....."Any good luck with selling the wheels."  Huh?
> *


MR SPELL CHECKER IN THA HOUSE!!!! :biggrin: Sup Arthur!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 20 2010, 03:56 PM~18095111
> *THAT shoulda been the 1st thing u posted!!! then the pic!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 20 2010, 02:57 PM~18095117
> *MR SPELL CHECKER IN THA HOUSE!!!! :biggrin: Sup Arthur!
> *



YUP!!!!!!! except I mis-quoted Justin! Fuck, can't do anything right!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 20 2010, 03:57 PM~18095117
> *MR SPELL CHECKER IN THA HOUSE!!!! :biggrin: Sup Arthur!
> *


It's Mr. Arthur to you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok AZSIDE TORTA LOVERS!!!! I FOUND THE HARDCORE TORTA SHIT YOU BEEN LOOKING FOR! TOO HARDCORE FOR LAYITLOW


XXX TORTA GETS STUFFED BY A FAT ONE XXX (NO ****)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn Mando you writing a novela or what?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 02:58 PM~18095139
> *It's Mr. Arthur to you!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's up Home Girl! Gotta get the AC back in check on The Cube for Sunday! gonna be warm! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 02:59 PM~18095149
> *Ok AZSIDE TORTA LOVERS!!!! I FOUND THE HARDCORE TORTA SHIT YOU BEEN LOOKING FOR! TOO HARDCORE FOR LAYITLOW
> XXX TORTA GETS STUFFED BY A FAT ONE XXX (NO ****)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you gonna get BEN and Mando all excited on this one! Sprung!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2010, 04:00 PM~18095160
> *What's up Home Girl!  Gotta get the AC back in check on The Cube for Sunday!  gonna be warm! :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much just got back from shopping buying the food for sunday damn it's hot out there.Yes it is gonna be hot out gonna go early to get the big ramada :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 03:44 PM~18094973
> *MY BABY GIRL WILL BE OUT THERE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL I WAS GONNA ASK HER!!!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:10 PM~18095255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 03:47 PM~18095007
> *Forgot to mention mama bodyguard will be out there too :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> *


ART LOKS TOO......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:13 PM~18095279
> *ART LOKS TOO......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:10 PM~18095255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now i know that's not you cause you ran around all over the place on OG Sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:12 PM~18095268
> *COOL I WAS GONNA ASK HER!!!
> *


Yeah she is getting busy now she has a music video shoot friday and an mtv shoot saturday she is all excited i know she is doing a shoot at just blazed when they open up the new shop too.. I don't :biggrin: know if there gonna have the show and shine though.. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jul 20 2010, 04:13 PM~18095276
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


A HOMIE IM SEND SOME GIRLS UR WAY..... JUST SHOW EM LOVE BECAUSE I CANT SEND EM IF THEY GONNA GET TREATED WRONG,,,,BUT IF THEY ACT WRONG,,,ALL BETS ARE OFF,,,,,
EACH ONE TEACH ONE!!
ACT RIGHT GET TREATED RIGHT QUE NO!!
I RESPECT THE RESPECTABLE!!!

OK MY NOVELA IS OVER!!


HERES ONE FOR THE FELLAS!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 04:16 PM~18095306
> *Now i know that's not you cause you ran around all over the place on OG Sunday!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATEVER OG!!!!! I GOT TIRED OF RUNNING BACK AND FORTH IN FRONT OF YOU AND HEARIN YOU SAY,,,,,THERE HE GOES AGAIN!!!

MIGHT DO DA SAME SUNDAY!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:22 PM~18095356
> *WHATEVER OG!!!!! I GOT TIRED OF RUNNING BACK AND FORTH IN FRONT OF YOU AND HEARIN YOU SAY,,,,,THERE HE GOES AGAIN!!!
> 
> MIGHT DO DA SAME SUNDAY!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was like damn he's the energizer bunny!!!!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 04:19 PM~18095329
> *Yeah she is getting busy now she has a music video shoot friday and an mtv shoot saturday she is all excited i know she is doing a shoot at just blazed when they open up the new shop too.. I don't  :biggrin: know if there gonna have the show and shine though.. :biggrin:
> *


YA I WAS CHILLIN WIT HIM SUNDAY,,, HE'S HELLA BZ.... BUT WHEN THE SHOW AND SHINE GOES DOWN IMMA BE THERE.....
THE DJ EQUIPMENT HE GOT IS FROM MY HOMIE,,,SO MY HOMIE REQUESTED I BE AT ALL HIS GIGS.... KINDA COOL... THE SETUP IS LIKE 30G'Z

 AND TELL C, IF SHE EVER NEEDS A BODY GAURD IM CHEAP!!!  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:20 PM~18095338
> *A HOMIE IM SEND SOME GIRLS UR WAY..... JUST SHOW EM LOVE BECAUSE I CANT SEND EM IF THEY GONNA GET TREATED WRONG,,,,BUT IF THEY ACT WRONG,,,ALL BETS ARE OFF,,,,,
> EACH ONE TEACH ONE!!
> ACT RIGHT GET TREATED RIGHT QUE NO!!
> ...


Respect is what it's all about homie. Been shooting Low/Girls for over 10yrs and no complaints yet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 04:23 PM~18095371
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I was like damn he's the energizer bunny!!!!
> ...


AND NEVER ONCE DID I DROP MY BEER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jul 20 2010, 04:26 PM~18095394
> *Respect is what it's all about homie. Been shooting Low/Girls for over 10yrs and no complaints yet. Thanks for the help.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT CARNAL!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2010, 04:01 PM~18095165
> * you gonna get BEN and Mando all excited on this one!  Sprung!!
> *



hot and juicy!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:25 PM~18095386
> *YA I WAS CHILLIN WIT HIM SUNDAY,,, HE'S HELLA BZ.... BUT WHEN THE SHOW AND SHINE GOES DOWN IMMA BE THERE.....
> THE DJ EQUIPMENT HE GOT IS FROM MY HOMIE,,,SO MY HOMIE REQUESTED I BE AT ALL HIS GIGS.... KINDA COOL... THE SETUP IS LIKE 30G'Z
> 
> ...



cool I will tell her :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jul 20 2010, 04:26 PM~18095394
> *Respect is what it's all about homie. Been shooting Low/Girls for over 10yrs and no complaints yet. Thanks for the help.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:29 PM~18095420
> *AND NEVER ONCE DID I DROP MY BEER!!! :biggrin:
> *



No you didn't :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 20 2010, 01:48 PM~18093890
> *Violet? Me?
> *


 :yes: j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:56 PM~18095663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not torta enough homie for tuesday, but damn she fine! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 03:59 PM~18095149
> *Ok AZSIDE TORTA LOVERS!!!! I FOUND THE HARDCORE TORTA SHIT YOU BEEN LOOKING FOR! TOO HARDCORE FOR LAYITLOW
> XXX TORTA GETS STUFFED BY A FAT ONE XXX (NO ****)
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 04:59 PM~18095693
> *not torta enough homie for tuesday, but damn she fine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: YA I DOUBLE TAKED ON THIS ONE,,,, BUT ONLY CAUSE SHE COLD I PUT IT UP!!!!
AND THAT XXX MOVIE YOU POSTED MADE ME WANT A TORTA BAD!!!! HOT AND JUICY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 20 2010, 04:01 PM~18095165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you gonna get BEN and Mando all excited on this one!  Sprung!!
> *


:angry:  :burn: :rant: I AM SUING FOR FALSE ADVERTISING!!!!!! 


















:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18094844
> *DAMN HOMIE I WAS JUST TELLING MY SISTER I WAS GONNA SEND THE PO PO'S OUT TO LOOK FOR YOU WHERE YOU BE HIDDING :biggrin:
> *












:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 04:59 PM~18095693
> *not torta enough homie for tuesday, but damn she fine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 20 2010, 04:35 PM~18095487
> *CHECK THIS OUT OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL IM OUTEE GENTE.....
I DID MY LIL PART FOR TORTA TUESDAY.... SORRY BOUT THE RED X'S!!
I WAS TRYIN TO BE SLICK WITH MY BOSS HERe!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 04:33 PM~18095462
> *hot and juicy!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: NOW THIS IS HOT AND JUICY!!!!










:naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WAASSSS SAPPPENINGGGGG :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHWTa2tAYIc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHWTa2tAYIc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE TORTAS TUESDAY IS OFFICIALLY DEAD :tears: :tears: :tears: 



Tuesday will never be the same......May TUESDAYS TORTA FEST R.I.P.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 06:15 PM~18096365
> *LOOKS LIKE TORTAS TUESDAY IS OFFICIALLY DEAD    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> Tuesday will never be the same......May TUESDAYS TORTA FEST R.I.P.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Aww poor baby We need to get big ben on here again so you won't be sad!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 06:20 PM~18096411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Aww poor baby We need to get big ben on here again so you won't be sad!!! :biggrin:
> *



IM GOING TO START T&A TUESDAY!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18096425
> *IM GOING TO START T&A TUESDAY!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GOT TO QUIT YOUR JOB TO KEEP UP WITH BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18096459
> *:biggrin: YOU GOT TO QUIT YOUR JOB TO KEEP UP WITH BEN! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: 
Yes He does


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18096459
> *:biggrin: YOU GOT TO QUIT YOUR JOB TO KEEP UP WITH BEN! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 02:45 PM~18094375
> *IntruderS CC Phoenix  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work mando a bro is that the real life lowrider vato with the brim :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 20 2010, 06:03 PM~18096267
> * <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHWTa2tAYIc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHWTa2tAYIc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


BIGBEN WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO DO THIS TO THE 63 BIS...????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: " YES IT IS A KNIGHTS IMAGE CADDY "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

" HELLO EVERYBODY !!!!! " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS CRACKING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 20 2010, 07:15 PM~18096939
> *WHATS CRACKING THIS WEEKEND?
> *


sup homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 06:47 PM~18096653
> *nice work mando a bro is that the real life lowrider vato with the brim :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro! I dont know, no one knew who he was! lol jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 20 2010, 07:15 PM~18096939
> *WHATS CRACKING THIS WEEKEND?
> *


cruz on west side 75th and encanto.
7pm sat.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18097024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEETTTTTT! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE COMING SOON!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 08:34 PM~18097766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  can't wait :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18096459
> *:biggrin: YOU GOT TO QUIT YOUR JOB TO KEEP UP WITH BEN! :biggrin:
> *



lolololol!!!!!!!!!
and eat more chicken!!
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 20 2010, 07:57 PM~18097416
> *WHAT GOING DOWN TERMITE! :biggrin:
> SWEEEETTTTTT! :biggrin:
> *


same ol homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 20 2010, 06:15 PM~18096365
> *LOOKS LIKE TORTAS TUESDAY IS OFFICIALLY DEAD    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> Tuesday will never be the same......May TUESDAYS TORTA FEST R.I.P.
> *


  :angel: :angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

hey homie found out where Big Ben has been going :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 09:38 PM~18098451
> *hey homie found out where Big Ben has been going :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 WHAT A MANIACO!!!!! :biggrin: WHO AM I KIDDING  IF I HAD EXTRA CASH I WOULD BE THERE IN A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18098515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: CAN I BRING MY OWN BEER!!?? :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 09:38 PM~18098451
> *hey homie found out where Big Ben has been going :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18098515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Shit I need to go rob me a few places so I can buy me a new ride :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18098518
> *:0 :0 :0 WHAT A MANIACO!!!!! :biggrin: WHO AM I KIDDING  IF I HAD EXTRA CASH I WOULD BE THERE IN A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


DAMN DID YOU READ ON THERE IT SAYS CERVEZA DE BARRIL 1 CENT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18098671
> *DAMN DID YOU READ ON THERE IT SAYS CERVEZA DE BARRIL 1 CENT :biggrin:
> *


drink plenty of those then... :around: ......then..... :barf:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 20 2010, 09:49 PM~18098577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

supp yall,,,, im looking to relocate with my family and my rides.. my homie tony (form R.O.) is convincing me and im flying out next week to check out some houses... i do welding,bodywork,paint,murals,etc... any jobs out there? or any work if i start a shop?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 20 2010, 10:08 PM~18098801
> *supp yall,,,, im looking to relocate with my family and my rides.. my homie tony (form R.O.) is convincing me and im flying out next week to check out some houses... i do welding,bodywork,paint,murals,etc... any jobs out there? or any work if i start a shop?
> 
> 
> ...


  

Welcome to HELLAZONA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18098727
> *drink plenty of those then... :around: ......then..... :barf:
> *



hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 09:53 PM~18098630
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Shit I need to go rob me a few places so I can buy me a new ride :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

just like a mirror :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

look at this cake :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:26 PM~18099009
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18098671
> *DAMN DID YOU READ ON THERE IT SAYS CERVEZA DE BARRIL 1 CENT :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: WHO WANTS TO GO?!  I AM BUYING THE BEER FOR EVERYBODY!!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18098727
> *drink plenty of those then... :around: ......then..... :barf:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:28 PM~18099034
> *look at this cake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: THAT WOULD BE PERFECT FOR BEN'S DISPLAY FOR HIS '63 RAG!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:38 PM~18099141
> *:biggrin: THAT WOULD BE PERFECT FOR BEN'S DISPLAY FOR HIS '63 RAG!
> *


Display homie would eat it before the judges came around :biggrin: I know I would it looks good!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 20 2010, 10:03 PM~18098731
> *bring me some to
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: I DRINK CORONAS MIKEY! IS THAT KOO?? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18099181
> *:thumbsup: I DRINK CORONAS MIKEY! IS THAT KOO?? :biggrin:
> *


bring more than a 12 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:44 PM~18099192
> *bring more than a 12 :biggrin:
> *


yeah cause i drink 7 by myself :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:40 PM~18099162
> *Display homie would eat it before the judges came around :biggrin:  I know I would it looks good!!!
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18099222
> *yeah cause i drink 7 by myself :biggrin:
> *


7 before I drink 7 more than I drink the next 7 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:44 PM~18099192
> *bring more than a 12 :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: OOOOOOTAY!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18099234
> *7 before I drink 7 more than I drink the next 7 :biggrin:
> *


Damn he better bring a trunk full then :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18099250
> *:thumbsup: OOOOOOTAY!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18099222
> *yeah cause i drink 7 by myself :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DIDN'T DRINK!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

oh shit forgot to get a beer permit I better go tomorrow :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18099251
> *Damn he better bring a trunk full then :biggrin:
> *


I used to have my trunk set up so I can carry a full ice chest between the pumps :biggrin: 


Now that is a borracho :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:50 PM~18099267
> *:srutinize: I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DIDN'T DRINK!!?? :biggrin:
> *



I don't just messing with you so you'll buy more for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:50 PM~18099274
> *I used to have my trunk set up so I can cayy a full ice chest between the pumps :biggrin:
> Now that is a borracho :biggrin:
> *


that's why I love caddys i had my sytem in there and 3 kegs :biggrin: and 1 keg in the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18099234
> *7 before I drink 7 more than I drink the next 7 :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: BORRACHO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:53 PM~18099310
> *that's why I love caddys i had my sytem in there and 3 kegs :biggrin: and 1 keg in the back seat :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:54 PM~18099318
> *:biggrin: BORRACHO!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18099251
> *Damn he better bring a trunk full then :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 122,756 263 2.67% 
CHAIN REACTION Jun 2009 2,951 104 1.06% 
azmobn06 Nov 2005 8,244 93 0.95% 
IIMPALAA Dec 2006 8,238 90 0.91% 
MELLOMAN Dec 2008 2,984 86 0.87% 
DUBB-C Jun 2010 163 79 0.80% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 26,960 68 0.69% 
bigdogg323 Jun 2006 5,850 50 0.51% 
babymo1616 Aug 2009 1,621 50 0.51% 
MANDOS69C/10 Jun 2008 6,509 48 0.49% 



Dam!! Busy night :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:50 PM~18099273
> *oh shit forgot to get a beer permit I better go tomorrow :angry:
> *


:0 :0 :run: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuck it, I'm out.......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18099355
> *:0 :0 :run: :biggrin:
> *



I know :run: :run: :run: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:50 PM~18099274
> *I used to have my trunk set up so I can carry a full ice chest between the pumps :biggrin:
> Now that is a borracho :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: I MEMBER THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:53 PM~18099310
> *that's why I love caddys i had my sytem in there and 3 kegs :biggrin: and 1 keg in the back seat :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:13 PM~18098858
> *
> 
> Welcome to HELLAZONA :biggrin:
> *


thanks bRO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 11:03 PM~18099407
> *:0 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I as LOWRIDING :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:57 PM~18099349
> *:0
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


I WAS SUCH A POST WHORE TODAY!!  I FEEL LIKE BIG BEN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT HOMIES!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:11 PM~18099476
> *GOOD NIGHT HOMIES!!!
> *


:wave: BUENOS NOCHES PLAYA!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 20 2010, 10:08 PM~18098801
> *supp yall,,,, im looking to relocate with my family and my rides.. my homie tony (form R.O.) is convincing me and im flying out next week to check out some houses... i do welding,bodywork,paint,murals,etc... any jobs out there? or any work if i start a shop?
> 
> 
> ...


SICK :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18099365
> *Fuck it, I'm out.......
> *


:biggrin: LAAAAAAATERZ!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: AL RATO AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mi gente


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 20 2010, 10:08 PM~18098801
> *supp yall,,,, im looking to relocate with my family and my rides.. my homie tony (form R.O.) is convincing me and im flying out next week to check out some houses... i do welding,bodywork,paint,murals,etc... any jobs out there? or any work if i start a shop?
> 
> 
> ...


in buckeye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol bring down one of his limo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I4s0nzsU1Wg&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I4s0nzsU1Wg&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6uADPVzXFU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6uADPVzXFU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JnXhOeM3kF0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JnXhOeM3kF0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AhD6zvZ1qeY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AhD6zvZ1qeY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TrKgc7-oO_U&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TrKgc7-oO_U&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 12:56 AM~18099937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 20 2010, 11:08 PM~18098801
> *supp yall,,,, im looking to relocate with my family and my rides.. my homie tony (form R.O.) is convincing me and im flying out next week to check out some houses... i do welding,bodywork,paint,murals,etc... any jobs out there? or any work if i start a shop?
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Macgyver... 
Iv known Tony for a min, I use to live in Colorado Springs too, I started with RO southern colorado ... Tony is good peeps! 
Welcome to AZ ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Will be entered in a raffle for a collection of Rollin Videos or a ADEX Dump!_



_If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 20 2010, 11:24 PM~18099554
> *sup mi gente
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO GUEY! :biggrin: QUE HACES?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 12:52 AM~18099925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: _WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 20 2010, 09:31 PM~18099076
> *:yes: :yes: WHO WANTS TO GO?!  I AM BUYING THE BEER FOR EVERYBODY!!!! :h5: :biggrin:
> *



YOU CHEAP BASTARD!!!!!!!!!











































J/K HOMIE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 08:12 AM~18101171
> *YOU CHEAP BASTARD!!!!!!!!!
> J/K HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!! :cheesy: I AM NOT CHEAP!!!!  I CONSIDER MYSELF A "FRUGAL SPENDER"!!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :boink: :boink:










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 07:26 AM~18101240
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!! :cheesy: I AM NOT CHEAP!!!!  I CONSIDER MYSELF A "FRUGAL SPENDER"!!!! :h5:
> *



YOU'RE STARTING TO SOUND LIKE JUSTIN........STOP WHILE YOU'RE AHEAD.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Nice pics...


:boink: I guess it IS hump day huh?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2010, 09:11 AM~18101541
> *:biggrin: Nice pics...
> :boink: I guess it IS hump day huh?
> *


THANKS! :cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hump day! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 08:56 AM~18101439
> *YOU'RE STARTING TO SOUND LIKE JUSTIN........STOP WHILE YOU'RE AHEAD.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!!! :rant: I THOUGHT WE WAS HOMIES!!??(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 09:19 AM~18101584
> *Hump day! :0  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: 'SUP ART BUCK! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

>


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 08:18 AM~18101573
> *THANKS! :cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT MAKES YOU THINK HE WAS TALKING TO YOU??????



THANKS KNIGHTSTALKER.....ILL POST MORE IF I CAN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:28 PM~18099034
> *look at this cake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks so good dont know whether to eat it or drink it !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 10:35 AM~18101718
> *WHAT MAKES YOU THINK HE WAS TALKING TO YOU??????
> 
> THANKS KNIGHTSTALKER.....ILL POST MORE IF I CAN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 hno:


You fuckers are funny... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:50 PM~18099273
> *oh shit forgot to get a beer permit I better go tomorrow :angry:
> *


wtf O.G.  now sounds like you tryin to do a round up for arpiao!!!! :wow: 


easy pickens!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:51 PM~18099285
> *I don't just messing with you so you'll buy more for the homies :biggrin:
> *


dam u da girl OG!!
always lookin out for a brudda!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 01:05 AM~18099963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i do beleive somebody missed ben today


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 11:06 AM~18101910
> *i do beleive somebody missed ben today
> *



and you didn't say NO **** for him... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seems like a bz weekend comin up!!! 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
sending a lil prayer to da familia and friends dat lost the homie!!
and hopefully we get some justice!!!

       
and hope that the car wash is bz bz bz!!</span>
<img src=\'http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/BigMandoaz/funeral.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>
and you know me today i will post up this flyer as much as i can!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2010, 10:12 AM~18101975
> *and you didn't say NO **** for him... :0 :roflmao:
> *


MY BAD!!!!!
NO ****!! I HOPE JUSTIN!!!!! J/K!! :cheesy: 




what up knightstalker!!!!!!
que onda carnal!!!! hows the weather out in them there parts!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 12:13 AM~18099777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOO NO :0 :0 BIG BEN JUSTIN AZ IS COMING FOR THAT #1 SPOT NICE PIC AND VIDEO'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 11:17 AM~18102011
> *MY BAD!!!!!
> NO ****!! I HOPE JUSTIN!!!!! J/K!! :cheesy:
> what up knightstalker!!!!!!
> ...












Partly cloudy 86 degrees right now  :biggrin:

Thunderstorms in the forecast... next couple of days it will be LOW 80's... hottest from here till next week will be about 90'... :cheesy:


Back to you in the studio Art LoKs! :thumbsup:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuck I need to lay down, getting delirious :rofl:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2010, 11:24 AM~18102509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok ill just put it down like this bro.....








this was at midnight last not just a lil bit hotter than this tho!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 09:35 AM~18101718
> *WHAT MAKES YOU THINK HE WAS TALKING TO YOU??????
> THANKS KNIGHTSTALKER.....ILL POST MORE IF I CAN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: YOU ARE A FUNNY MO' FO' HOMIE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2010, 09:51 AM~18101825
> *:0 hno:
> You fuckers are funny... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:rimshot: THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I AM HERE 5 DAYS A WEEK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2010, 11:24 AM~18102509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

'SUP HOMIES!!! :wave: WHERE DID LUNA GO!?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:49 AM~18102679
> *:cheesy: YOU ARE A FUNNY MO' FO' HOMIE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



I KNOW HUH.....CAN YOU IMAGINE IF I WAS DRINKING??????.....WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A FEW COLD ONES...QUE NO?????....(NO PUTOS)....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 21 2010, 11:58 AM~18102747
> *:angry:
> *


:scrutinize: WHY YOU MAD TERMITE!?  I LOVE THIS AZ WEATHER!!! :thumbsup: EXCEPT FOR THE HEAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:59 AM~18102753
> *'SUP HOMIES!!! :wave: WHERE DID LUNA GO!?
> *


WHO CARES???...JUST LET THE OLD FUCKER GO........









































J/K LUNA.............



























I HAD TO SAY THE SO HE DONT PULL MY HOMIE CARD........
















































HEY!!!!.....DO I HAVE A HOMIE CARD????????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18102778
> *:scrutinize: WHY YOU MAD TERMITE!?  I LOVE THIS AZ WEATHER!!! :thumbsup: EXCEPT FOR THE HEAT!!! :biggrin:
> *



BUT ITS A DRY HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 12:05 PM~18102797
> *BUT ITS A DRY HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 11:03 AM~18102783
> *WHO CARES???...JUST LET THE OLD FUCKER GO........
> J/K LUNA.............
> I HAD TO SAY THE SO HE DONT PULL MY HOMIE CARD........
> ...


ha ha ...NOT NO MORE PUTO!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 21 2010, 12:53 PM~18102714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 12:01 PM~18102772
> *I KNOW HUH.....CAN YOU IMAGINE IF I WAS DRINKING??????.....WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A FEW COLD ONES...QUE NO?????....(NO PUTOS)....
> *


:biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN! ARE YOU GOING TO THE PAR-TAY ON SUNDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 21 2010, 12:10 PM~18102831
> *ha ha ...NOT NO MORE PUTO!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18102888
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN! ARE YOU GOING TO THE PAR-TAY ON SUNDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *



JES I AM....WITH OR WITH OUT A HOMIE CARD......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 21 2010, 11:10 AM~18102831
> *ha ha ...NOT NO MORE PUTO!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ITS ABOUT TIME!!!!!.......................................


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 21 2010, 11:23 AM~18102507
> *OOOOO NO :0  :0  BIG BEN JUSTIN AZ IS COMING FOR THAT #1 SPOT NICE PIC AND VIDEO'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Even remembered to post you up some cowgirls :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

[















i


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Can anyone let me know what lowrider bike shops there are in AZ. I'm looking for a business to sponsor a "bike of the month" feature in my magazine.

Thank You.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Saturday a busy day!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 21 2010, 09:57 AM~18101859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES JUST GOT THE BEER PERMIT :biggrin: CANS PLEASE NO BOTTLES THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 02:53 PM~18104154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Luna came to visit you after you stole his car and that's how you repay him!!! :angry: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 03:20 PM~18104375
> *wth OG where the hell am i gonna get a 40oz can!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

we are good OG i just spoke with mikee and he knows sombody that can get us these!!!! 
were a good!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 03:38 PM~18104501
> *wth OG where the hell am i gonna get a 40oz can!!!
> *


sorry walk around with a six pack :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 03:40 PM~18104522
> *sorry walk around with a six pack :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 03:40 PM~18104520
> *we are good OG i just spoke with mikee and he knows sombody that can get us these!!!!
> were a good!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 21 2010, 03:41 PM~18104531
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 03:42 PM~18104537
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 01:31 PM~18103958
> *Saturday a busy day!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 12:02 PM~18102778
> *:scrutinize: WHY YOU MAD TERMITE!?  I LOVE THIS AZ WEATHER!!! :thumbsup: EXCEPT FOR THE HEAT!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea I know, maybe I'll take a trip up north this weekend, I need to get away :biggrin: 

just sucks that we only get summer for 9 months, fall for 1 month, winter for 1 month and then spring for the other month :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 12:05 PM~18102797
> *BUT ITS A DRY HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 21 2010, 12:10 PM~18102831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 02:31 PM~18103958
> *Saturday a busy day!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sup locos


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74+Jul 21 2010, 03:17 PM~18104345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 21 2010, 04:13 PM~18104803
> *yea I know, maybe I'll take a trip up north this weekend, I need to get away :biggrin:
> 
> just sucks that we only get summer for 9 months, fall for 1 month, winter for 1 month and then spring for the other month :happysad:
> *



AND I KNOW I KNOW AL............................................

BAAAAAM HOMIE CARD PULLED!!!!
FAP FAP FAP!!!!

BUT I CANT LET A HOMIE GO OUT LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 03:33 PM~18104941
> *
> AND I KNOW I KNOW AL............................................
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 21 2010, 04:56 PM~18105072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE GONNA PULL SOMETHIN BRO I JUST KNOW IT!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i am out this bad boyee og az side,,,,,, but im gonna leave you with this!!!!!
watch till the end!!!

and please dont try this at home!!!
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yX2gLJOSNVs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yX2gLJOSNVs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 03:33 PM~18104941
> *ART LOKS IS BACK!!!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 21 2010, 03:15 PM~18104822
> *Sup locos
> *


Sup Senor T!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 20 2010, 10:08 PM~18098801
> *supp yall,,,, im looking to relocate with my family and my rides.. my homie tony (form R.O.) is convincing me and im flying out next week to check out some houses... i do welding,bodywork,paint,murals,etc... any jobs out there? or any work if i start a shop?
> 
> 
> ...



MAC 10 COMING TO AZ !!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jul 21 2010, 01:31 PM~18103497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 02:31 PM~18103958
> *Saturday a busy day!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 04:33 PM~18104941
> *
> AND I KNOW I KNOW AL............................................
> 
> ...


you are right, going to the beach instead :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 21 2010, 05:20 PM~18105257
> *Sup Senor T!!
> *


nothing much homie, you?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

ART BUCK IM GOING TO PICK YOU UP ON SATURDAY AND WE ARE GOING ON MY BOAT DOWN TEMPE TOWN LAKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU DOWN


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 21 2010, 05:44 PM~18105931
> *ART BUCK IM GOING TO PICK YOU UP ON SATURDAY AND WE ARE GOING ON MY BOAT DOWN TEMPE TOWN LAKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU DOWN
> *



yes I am!!!!!!! Let's Row!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Question:

What style cars where those that Larry Watson painted, hotrods or the original lowriders?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 05:53 PM~18106017
> *Question:
> 
> What style cars where those that Larry Watson painted, hotrods or the original lowriders?
> *


"google it"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18106039
> *"google it"
> *


I already did.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 05:59 PM~18106059
> *I already did.
> *


"google it" again


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 07:03 PM~18106104
> *"google it" again
> *


 :biggrin: Will Do. Seems they are called Bellflower cars. Still just wonder if others consider them lowriders? The are low, show pipes, patterns, lace etc.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 06:07 PM~18106133
> *:biggrin: Will Do. Seems they are called Bellflower cars. Still just wonder if others consider them lowriders? The are low, show pipes, patterns, lace etc.
> *


Ask the guys in the thread on Paint and Body forum.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18106144
> *Ask the guys in the thread on Paint and Body forum.
> *


Im going to ask in general. :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 06:09 PM~18106155
> *Im going to ask in general.  :biggrin:
> *


Try in off topic


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 08:12 PM~18106177
> *Try in off topic
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 21 2010, 07:15 PM~18106201
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 07:12 PM~18106177
> *Try in off topic
> *


X20000000


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

do anyone have a tissue box for 65-64 impala for sale  :420:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 21 2010, 07:21 PM~18106245
> *X20000000
> *


times ~870~ f#%Kn god zillion !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 06:12 PM~18106177
> *Try in off topic
> *


Try The Cabaret!!! :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Jul 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18106276
> * do anyone have a tissue box for 65-64 impala for sale   :420:
> *


Bro, if you find 2 let me know!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Jul 21 2010, 07:24 PM~18106276
> * do anyone have a tissue box for 65-64 impala for sale   :420:
> *


On Ebay there is 1 listing for a tissue box.

http://tinyurl.com/2wnyab3


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 21 2010, 07:25 PM~18106290
> *times ~870~ f#%Kn god zillion !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up ~870~ ?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

eatin home cookin......uuuuuuuuuuuuuu know !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 21 2010, 06:44 PM~18105931
> *ART BUCK IM GOING TO PICK YOU UP ON SATURDAY AND WE ARE GOING ON MY BOAT DOWN TEMPE TOWN LAKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU DOWN
> *


tempe town lake is almost empty part of the dam broke :thumbsdown:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 21 2010, 07:33 PM~18106378
> *eatin home cookin......uuuuuuuuuuuuuu know !!!!!!!!!
> *


FawkerI am headed to hop closest thing to home cookin here


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 06:46 PM~18105948
> *yes I am!!!!!!!  Let's Row!!!!!!
> *


Da dam broke...................no rowin..........my bro just told me.........is it true


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 21 2010, 07:37 PM~18106425
> *FawkerI am headed to hop closest thing to home cookin here
> *


big love uce....phx misses you...send nor-cal our best!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 21 2010, 07:42 PM~18106488
> *big love uce....phx misses you...send nor-cal our best!!!!
> *


Will do USO !!I am cruising with them this weekend


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 21 2010, 07:45 PM~18106520
> *Will do USO !!I am cruising with them this weekend
> *


did you move ???


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 21 2010, 07:45 PM~18106520
> *Will do USO !!I am cruising with them this weekend
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 21 2010, 07:48 PM~18106554
> *did you move ???
> *


In sactown for work for a couple weeks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 21 2010, 07:29 PM~18106342
> *Bro, if you find 2  let me know!!!
> *


bwahahahahahha you dont need a tissue box holder, you need a diaper box holder!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 21 2010, 02:31 PM~18103958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18107108
> *bwahahahahahha you dont need a tissue box holder, you need a diaper box holder!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and hes back :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18107108
> *bwahahahahahha you dont need a tissue box holder, you need a diaper box holder!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wow: :wow: WAS THAT BIG BEN I SAW IN HERE!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 21 2010, 09:18 PM~18107607
> *and hes back  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WELL HE WAS FOR A HOT MINUTE!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 09:22 PM~18107662
> *:cheesy: WELL HE WAS FOR A HOT MINUTE!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:
> *


 :yes: damn!!! Ben only replied to 2 posts, usually he does 20 :biggrin: nada homie just here at home chillin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 03:20 PM~18104375
> *OK HOMIES JUST GOT THE BEER PERMIT :biggrin:  CANS PLEASE NO BOTTLES THANK YOU!!!
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: THANK GOD FOR CORONAS IN CANS!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

WHAT UP EASTSIDE PHOENIX MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 25 OF JULY AT NUNEZ AUTO ON 41 E BROADWAY MESA AZ 85210. MAJOR CROSS ROADS ARE CENTER AND BROADWAY SO COME ON OUT AND GET YOUR CARS WASHED AND HANG OUT ITS FROM 8AM TO 12PM


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 20 2010, 11:11 PM~18099479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 21 2010, 09:27 PM~18107727
> *:yes: damn!!! Ben only replied to 2 posts, usually he does 20 :biggrin: nada homie just here at home chillin
> *


:cheesy: I KNOW HUH! WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO HAVE A LONG TALK WITH HIM!! :twak: I AM DOING THE SAME DAMN THANG TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18107848
> *:cheesy: I KNOW HUH! WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO HAVE A LONG TALK WITH HIM!! :twak: I AM DOING THE SAME DAMN THANG TOO!! :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE HE IS BUSY! :biggrin: THINGS ARE PICKING UP AT MY JOB! HOPEFULLY IT STAYS THIS WAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY GOOD CRIMINAL LAWERS :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies? :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:02 PM~18108211
> *What up homies? :wave:  :wave:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP PLAYA! :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:02 PM~18108211
> *What up homies? :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup og how you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 21 2010, 10:07 PM~18108255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing good hey when can we meet up so I can take that necklace? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 07:12 PM~18106177
> *Try in off topic
> *


he'll get eaten alive :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 21 2010, 09:48 PM~18108014
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY GOOD CRIMINAL LAWERS :wow:
> *


:scrutinize: OK MIKEY :uh: WHAT KINDA TROUBLE DID YOU GET INTO HOMIE!? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:09 PM~18108276
> *Nothing much just chillin :biggrin:
> I'm doing good hey when can we meet up so I can take that necklace? :biggrin:
> *


I been working prob saturday, is that ok


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18107108
> *bwahahahahahha you dont need a tissue box holder, you need a diaper box holder!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:10 PM~18108306
> *I been working prob saturday, is that ok
> *


yeah that's cool :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 21 2010, 10:09 PM~18108281
> *he'll get eaten alive :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:11 PM~18108322
> *yeah that's cool  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5: thx


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:12 PM~18108345
> *:nicoderm:  :h5: thx
> *


no problem is saturday the shower?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:14 PM~18108359
> *no problem is saturday the shower?
> *


I think so :dunno: :dunno: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:07 PM~18108256
> *sup og how you doing?
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave: YOU SHOULD BRING SOME BUCHANNAS AND PINEAPPLE JUICE FOR SUNDAY HOMIE!  :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:15 PM~18108384
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave: YOU SHOULD BRING SOME BUCHANNAS AND PINEAPPLE JUICE FOR SUNDAY HOMIE!  :thumbsup:
> *


I should q no am broke ese :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:15 PM~18108375
> *I think so  :dunno:  :dunno:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18108389
> *I should q no am broke ese :angry:
> *


we all broke


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:09 PM~18108276
> *Nothing much just chillin :biggrin:
> I'm doing good hey when can we meet up so I can take that necklace? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:17 PM~18108410
> *well all broke
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :banghead: I wish I was a baller like ben


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:19 PM~18108439
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :banghead: I wish I was a baller like ben
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18108396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know its so close I dont know how to change diapers :uh: :uh: mando are you still looking for a job


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:20 PM~18108451
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:21 PM~18108469
> *I know its so close I dont know how to change diapers :uh:  :uh: mando are you still looking for a job
> *



hahahaha better learn and hope he don't pee on you when you are changing him :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:22 PM~18108494
> *hahahaha better learn and hope he don't pee on you when you are changing him :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :barf: :run: :run: :run: :rant:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:22 PM~18108483
> *x81 :biggrin:
> *


shit I'd be happy with a couple of g's to pay my bills off :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18108522
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:  :barf:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :rant:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18108524
> *shit I'd be happy with a couple of  g's to pay my bills off  :biggrin:
> *


I concur :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18108389
> *I should q no am broke ese :angry:
> *


:happysad: WELL LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET A PITCH IN!!! :x: :x:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:25 PM~18108547
> *:happysad: WELL LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET A PITCH IN!!! :x: :x:
> *


lets do it :x: :x: :drama: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:21 PM~18108469
> *I know its so close I dont know how to change diapers :uh:  :uh: mando are you still looking for a job
> *


:no: THEM DIAPER CHANGING DAYS ARE OVER FOR ME HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:28 PM~18108589
> *:no: THEM DIAPER CHANGING DAYS ARE OVER FOR ME HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


ill pay with coronas :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:19 PM~18108439
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :banghead: I wish I was a baller like ben
> *


:0 :0 TRUE DAT!! I GOT AN IDEA  LETS ASK BEN TO BUY US SOME BOTELLAS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:30 PM~18108604
> *ill pay with coronas :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: SOUNDS TEMPTING!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:31 PM~18108619
> *:0 :0 TRUE DAT!! I GOT AN IDEA  LETS ASK BEN TO BUY US SOME BOTELLAS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


am down with that pero llenas eh


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:33 PM~18108646
> *:0 :cheesy: SOUNDS TEMPTING!
> *


yuo dont let mikey beat you to it :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:20 PM~18108451
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


AND ME MAKES THREE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:25 PM~18108547
> *:happysad: WELL LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET A PITCH IN!!! :x: :x:
> *


I want in on this.....want ti have one wit da homies.......and if ben buys em I want ti have a bunch wit da homies.lololololol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:35 PM~18108681
> *yuo dont let mikey beat you to it :biggrin:
> *


:nono: ESE GUEY DOESN'T DRINK CORONAS!!! :rimshot:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 10:39 PM~18108726
> *I want in on this.....want ti have one wit da homies.......and if ben buys em I want ti have a bunch wit da homies.lololololol
> *


  :h5: :wave: sup homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:34 PM~18108668
> *am down with that pero llenas eh
> *


:thumbsup: WE WILL GO WITH HIM TO BUY WHAT WE WANT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:39 PM~18108730
> *:nono: ESE GUEY DOESN'T DRINK CORONAS!!! :rimshot:
> *


he''ll drink werever homes jaja :barf: :yes: :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:41 PM~18108762
> *:thumbsup: WE WILL GO WITH HIM TO BUY WHAT WE WANT!!! :biggrin:
> *


oooooorrrraalllllee


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 10:39 PM~18108726
> *I want in on this.....want ti have one wit da homies.......and if ben buys em I want ti have a bunch wit da homies.lololololol
> *


:cheesy: WELL LIKE MY HOMIE LUIS SAID  LETS DO THIS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:39 PM~18108741
> *  :h5:  :wave: sup homie
> *


Aqui nomas carnal..............bout to ir a dormir


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 10:44 PM~18108814
> *Aqui nomas carnal..............bout to ir a dormir
> *


orale well good night dream about gato jaja


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:42 PM~18108777
> *he''ll drink werever homes jaja :barf:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:yes: :yes: HE IS A TRUE BORRACHO THEN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18108828
> *:yes: :yes: HE IS A TRUE BORRACHO THEN!!! :cheesy:
> *


I tought you knew eeeeeeeeeeeeessssseee :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 PM~18108795
> *:cheesy: WELL LIKE MY HOMIE LUIS SAID  LETS DO THIS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Hell ya boyeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:42 PM~18108788
> *oooooorrrraalllllee
> *


:biggrin: YA DIJISTES!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:49 PM~18108859
> *:biggrin: YA DIJISTES!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP RUDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 10:47 PM~18108840
> *I tought you knew eeeeeeeeeeeeessssseee :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 21 2010, 10:48 PM~18108853
> *Hell ya boyeeeeeeeeeee!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: YOOOOOOOOOO JACOB! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: I AM OUT!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:56 PM~18108921
> *:sprint: I AM OUT!!!!
> *


 :wave: alrato


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup alex and Jr


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WYFuzzy!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 21 2010, 05:44 PM~18105931
> *ART BUCK IM GOING TO PICK YOU UP ON SATURDAY AND WE ARE GOING ON MY BOAT DOWN TEMPE TOWN LAKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU DOWN
> *



TEMPE TOWN LAKE IS SHUT DOWN TIL NOVEMBER.....LASTNIGHT THE DAM BROKE AND ALL THE WATER DRAINED WITH IN 24 HOURS........GONNA COST OVER 300 MIL TO FIX.....


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Jul 21 2010, 09:35 PM~18107842
> *WHAT UP EASTSIDE PHOENIX MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 25 OF JULY AT NUNEZ AUTO ON 41 E BROADWAY MESA AZ 85210. MAJOR CROSS ROADS ARE CENTER AND BROADWAY SO COME ON OUT AND GET YOUR CARS WASHED AND HANG OUT ITS FROM 8AM TO 12PM
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 21 2010, 10:28 PM~18108589
> *:no: THEM DIAPER CHANGING DAYS ARE OVER FOR ME HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


*NOT FOR AL LUNA!!!!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2010, 04:39 AM~18109788
> *NOT FOR AL LUNA!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18107108
> *bwahahahahahha you dont need a tissue box holder, you need a diaper box holder!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Who tha fuck are you?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 21 2010, 11:11 PM~18109025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:29 AM~18110080
> *Who tha fuck are you?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18108950
> *:wave: alrato
> *


 :wave: SUP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 22 2010, 04:39 AM~18109788
> *NOT FOR AL LUNA!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10, gcareaga

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

SUP MANDO!!!!!!!!!........


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 05:27 AM~18109899
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:50 AM~18110567
> *D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10, gcareaga
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 06:42 AM~18110179
> *:wave: SUP
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 06:28 AM~18110075
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:29 AM~18110080
> *Who tha fuck are you?
> *


:0 :0 :0 SUCH VIOLENT WORDS FROM AN OLD MAN!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:biggrin: J/K MR. LUNA! :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WAS GOING THREW SOME OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES AND CAME ACROSS THE FIRST COPY PUPLISHED....JANUARY 1977...AND IT WAS ONLY A BUCK...BUT LOOK WHAT CLUB MADE THE COVER OF THAT ISSUE..............LUIS........THIS IS FOR YOU HOMIE.......


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

WAS UP AZ ???? ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN AZ .... :biggrin: :biggrin:  GOTTA LOVE IT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 08:36 AM~18110836
> *WAS GOING THREW SOME OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES AND CAME ACROSS THE FIRST COPY PUPLISHED....JANUARY 1977...AND IT WAS ONLY A BUCK...BUT LOOK WHAT CLUB MADE THE COVER OF THAT ISSUE..............LUIS........THIS IS FOR YOU HOMIE.......
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! AL WAS LIKE 80 YEARS OLD THEN!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 08:26 AM~18111165
> *DAMN! AL WAS LIKE 80 YEARS OLD THEN!
> *


Nope, 75!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is AZ! i wanted to thank you all again for the donations that were sent in! so far i have received 3 donations totaling $145.00. Steady Dippin C.C Lowrider Style C.C and Identity C.C have all put forth to help the cause! Just wanted to say thank you!!!*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

where all the party people at!?!?!?!

mornin og!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this is what we need to ask ben for!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just a reminder of what's going down on Firiday August 6th. 

Friday night Cruise in at Auto Culture located at Located at 823 N 7th Ave Phoenix, AZ 85007 from 6 pm to 10 pm. 

This event is welcome to anyone! We have parking for 100-125 cars easily and would like to keep it low key and drama free. 

We are doing it the first Friday of the month and would like to see this grow to a large event as there really isn't anywhere in AZ that supports the scene or allows us a spot to gather and show off with out drama...! 

Com'on out and have fun!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 10:34 AM~18111679
> *where all the party people at!?!?!?!
> 
> mornin og!!!
> *


:wave: QUE ONDA CARNAL! ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18111489
> *What it is AZ! i wanted to thank you all again for the donations that were sent in! so far i have received 3 donations totaling $145.00. Steady Dippin C.C Lowrider Style C.C and Identity C.C have all put forth to help the cause! Just wanted to say thank you!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 10:57 AM~18111856
> *:wave: QUE ONDA CARNAL! ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY!? :biggrin:
> *












my carnalito is buyin the fixins for ceviche and im gonna make it!!!!

i gets down wit da get down!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 22 2010, 09:22 AM~18111134
> *WAS UP AZ ???? ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN AZ .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:   GOTTA LOVE IT
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP BILLY! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 09:26 AM~18111165
> *DAMN! AL WAS LIKE 80 YEARS OLD THEN!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 11:01 AM~18111886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  CEVICHE SOUNDS REALLY GOOD HOMIE!  I JUST MIGHT GO BUY SOME FIXINS TO FOR CEVICHE AND HAVE MY SUEGRA MAKE IT FOR ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 09:35 AM~18111217
> *Nope, 75!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Jul 22 2010, 09:54 AM~18111838
> *Just a reminder of what's going down on Firiday August 6th.
> 
> Friday night Cruise in at Auto Culture located at Located at 823 N 7th Ave Phoenix, AZ 85007 from 6 pm to 10 pm.
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 11:07 AM~18111937
> *  CEVICHE SOUNDS REALLY GOOD HOMIE!  I JUST MIGHT GO BUY SOME FIXINS TO FOR CEVICHE AND HAVE MY SUEGRA MAKE IT FOR ME!!! :biggrin:
> *


wait till you taste mine,,,, its ok.... you will see!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

To all the homies and car clubs were throwing a car wash on sunday in Avondale at long johns on dysart from 7am till 2pm hope to see you guys there La Familia c.c.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 21 2010, 06:13 PM~18105710
> *you are right, going to the beach instead :biggrin:
> *







check this ot Mr T!!!

flavor flav is the shit!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 22 2010, 06:29 AM~18110080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup fellas


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 11:26 AM~18112108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy, sup homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 11:35 AM~18112195
> *Crazy, sup homie
> *


HERE AT WORK!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 11:13 AM~18112002
> *
> wait till you taste mine,,,,  its ok.... you will see!!
> *



sup homie but you didn't say no **** :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 11:43 AM~18112268
> *sup homie but you didn't say no **** :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K
> *


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

HELL NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 11:34 AM~18112181
> *Sup fellas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by la familia c.c. Az_@Jul 22 2010, 11:25 AM~18112098
> *To all the homies and car clubs were throwing a car wash on sunday in Avondale at long johns on dysart from 7am till 2pm hope to see you guys there  La Familia c.c.
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 11:56 AM~18112412
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRUH!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 11:52 AM~18112365
> *DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HELL NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


beware what you write these fools will get you on it :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 12:10 PM~18112550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> beware what you write these fools will get you on it :biggrin:
> *


like rabid pit bulls!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 08:36 AM~18110836
> *WAS GOING THREW SOME OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES AND CAME ACROSS THE FIRST COPY PUPLISHED....JANUARY 1977...AND IT WAS ONLY A BUCK...BUT LOOK WHAT CLUB MADE THE COVER OF THAT ISSUE..............LUIS........THIS IS FOR YOU HOMIE.......
> 
> 
> ...


that was my nana :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, New-Image-soldier, OGPLAYER


noticed your avatar had a red x homie!!!
i saved this one!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 07:07 PM~18106133
> *:biggrin: Will Do. Seems they are called Bellflower cars. Still just wonder if others consider them lowriders? The are low, show pipes, patterns, lace etc.
> *


:thumbsup:
















To each his own, Justin. Fuck what "others" think! I'm not building my ride for anyone but myself.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 22 2010, 12:49 PM~18112923
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is bad ass. Ive decided to go full retro with my car also as it looks good to me even the interiors.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 22 2010, 12:59 PM~18113031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 22 2010, 01:02 PM~18113052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its awesome that they wherent just Impalas back then. Did they run Aircraft setups , static slammed or just dropped with wheels and tires? Id like to know why they painted fenderweels white though. Hey was that first car yours?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, just something that caught my eye and I saved.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 12:32 PM~18112753
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, New-Image-soldier, OGPLAYER
> noticed your avatar had a red x homie!!!
> ...


thnx homie I had me a 1.75 liter on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:19 PM~18113210
> *thnx homie I had me a 1.75 liter on sunday  :biggrin:
> *


DAM THAT SHIT IS TASTY!!! NO ****!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:21 PM~18113230
> *DAM THAT SHIT IS TASTY!!! NO ****!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: tell me bout it better than tequila yup I said it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:22 PM~18113240
> *:cheesy:  tell me bout it better than tequila yup I said it
> *


,SCOTCH,BRANDY,GIN,VODKA, LOVE EM ALL!!!

TEKKKILA I LIKE BUT MAKES ME WANT TO KICK SOME ASS!!! :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18113264
> *,SCOTCH,BRANDY,GIN,VODKA, LOVE EM ALL!!!
> 
> TEKKKILA I LIKE BUT MAKES ME WANT TO KICK SOME ASS!!! :loco:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: calmate guey


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18113264
> *,SCOTCH,BRANDY,GIN,VODKA, LOVE EM ALL!!!
> 
> TEKKKILA I LIKE BUT MAKES ME WANT TO KICK SOME ASS!!! :loco:
> *


damn homie you guys are making me want a tequila sunrise :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 01:27 PM~18113274
> *damn homie you guys are making me want a teqila sunrise :biggrin:
> *


are you going to have a drink with us OG or what


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:26 PM~18113272
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: calmate guey
> *


 :cheesy: SEE JUST TALKIN BOUT TEKKKILA AND YOU CAN TELL IM TRIPPIN!!!
:wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18113284
> *:cheesy: SEE JUST TALKIN BOUT TEKKKILA AND YOU CAN TELL IM TRIPPIN!!!
> :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18113281
> *are you going to have a drink with us OG or what
> *


maybe :biggrin: I have only had a tequila sunrise and damn it's been years :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 01:27 PM~18113274
> *damn homie you guys are making me want a tequila sunrise :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 01:30 PM~18113301
> *maybe  :biggrin: I have only had a tequila sunrise and damn it's been years :biggrin:
> *


just don't drink with mikey el 5 beers lol, sup mikey


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:30 PM~18113310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18113281
> *are you going to have a drink with us OG or what
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ote=ART LOKS,Jul 22 2010, 01:32 PM~18113326]








[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:31 PM~18113316
> *just don't drink with mikey el 5 beers lol, sup mikey
> *


drink with him shit he wont let no one near his beer :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:32 PM~18113326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS TEQUILA FOR OG!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:34 PM~18113347
> *ITS TEQUILA FOR OG!!
> *


 :biggrin: 1 drink


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> ote=ART LOKS,Jul 22 2010, 01:32 PM~18113326]


:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18111489
> *What it is AZ! i wanted to thank you all again for the donations that were sent in! so far i have received 3 donations totaling $145.00. Steady Dippin C.C Lowrider Style C.C and Identity C.C have all put forth to help the cause! Just wanted to say thank you!!!
> *


This isn't working . Lets organize the first "Rollin Video Car Show " Just got the OK! But we need clubs to host it...who's up? 
We can't . We hosted 3 shows already and got one more to do...the "Say no to Drugs " show.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 01:35 PM~18113368
> *:biggrin:   1 drink FROM EACH BOTTLE!!! </span><img src=\'http://www.theskichannel.com/image/news/20090724_tequila2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>FIXED! :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:39 PM~18113391
> *FIXED! :cheesy:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

[/quote]
thats the shit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 01:37 PM~18113381
> *This isn't working . Lets organize the first "Rollin Video Car Show " Just got the OK! But we need clubs to host it...who's up?
> We can't . We hosted 3 shows already and got one more to do...the "Say no to Drugs " show.
> *


NO DISRESPECT ,,,BUT IF YOU GOT THE OK,,,THEN YOU DO IT,,, DONT PUT IT ON OTHER CLUBS,,, YOU AS WELL AS EVERYBODY WOULD LIKE TO HELP ROLLIN,,, BUT DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT!
LIKE YOU SAID YOU HAD A GOOD TURNOUT SUNDAY!!!DO IT AGAIN RITE!!! :thumbsup:
AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW,,,MAYBE IM WRONG, IF I AM CE' LA VI.


AND NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLIN, I HOPE THAT KARMA TAKES CARE OF THOSE PUNKS AND ROLLIN GETS HIS JUST DUE!!!

BUT DONT PUT IT ON EVERYBODY WHEN YOU GOT THE OK!!!

I JUST DONT THINK THATS RIGHT AT ALL!
WE ALL WOULD LIKE TO HELP ROLLIN!! BUT SHIT IS HARD FOR EVERYBODY YOU KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 12:03 PM~18112482
> *WHAT UP BRUH!!!
> *


  WHATS GOOD ART :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18113486
> *NO DISRESPECT ,,,BUT IF YOU GOT THE OK,,,THEN YOU DO IT,,, DONT PUT IT ON OTHER CLUBS,,, YOU AS WELL AS EVERYBODY WOULD LIKE TO HELP ROLLIN,,, BUT DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT!
> LIKE YOU SAID YOU HAD A GOOD TURNOUT SUNDAY!!!DO IT AGAIN RITE!!! :thumbsup:
> AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW,,,MAYBE IM WRONG, IF I AM CE' LA VI.
> ...


x818181 man rollin doesnt need our nickles and dimes and he wasnt the only 1 that got jacked come on hector speak for you self dont put other clubs on the spot and well said art


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 01:52 PM~18113501
> * WHATS GOOD ART  :wave:
> *


am here too fucker :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 01:52 PM~18113501
> * WHATS GOOD ART  :wave:
> *


IM THE OTHER FUCKER HERE TOO!!
:wave:

JUST BOUT TO GET TO WORK! AND LUNCH!!
AND YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: primer665, OGPLAYER
whats good OG


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18113669
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: primer665, OGPLAYER
> whats good OG
> *


sup thomas


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:52 PM~18113510
> *x818181 man rollin doesnt need our nickles and dimes and he wasnt the only 1 that got jacked *


Shit, even nickles and dimes would even help.

Your right he wasn't the only one jacked but he was out there representing the Az doing his thang. If i remember correctly he has also has supported your 2 shows in the past, so to not help and support Roll'n would be a dick move. :thumbsdown: 

Good looking out Identity, Lowrider Style and Steady Dipping!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Your right he wasn't the only one jacked but he was out there representing the Az doing his thang. If i remember correctly he has also has supported your 2 shows in the past, so to not help and support Roll'n would be a dick move. :thumbsdown: 

Good looking out Identity, Lowrider Style and Steady Dipping!
[/quote]
I see it both ways homie he supported us but he supported himself homeboy even before he got back to az he had orderd his new camera and how bout the other people that got jacked we got to be even and helped them all or none at all we got love for jamal but trust me if we knew tht he couldnt get another camera we would be 1 of the 1st ones to help out.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18113669
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: primer665, OGPLAYER
> whats good OG
> *



I'm good just staying out this heat.. How you doing?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:12 PM~18113673
> *sup thomas
> *


whats good bro


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:24 PM~18113797
> *whats good bro
> *


boout to go to work homie and you


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18113728
> *I'm good just staying out this heat.. How you doing?
> *


i hear ya im hiding out in my office


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:25 PM~18113809
> *boout to go to work homie and you
> *


just being bored as hell at work


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:25 PM~18113826
> *i hear ya im hiding out in my office
> *


thats a good spot they dont even know if you way backthere or not ha :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:26 PM~18113835
> *thats a good spot they dont even know if you way backthere or not ha :biggrin:
> *


nope my own cave


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:27 PM~18113846
> *nope my own cave
> *


lucky I got to deal with stupid people all day :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> Your right he wasn't the only one jacked but he was out there representing the Az doing his thang. If i remember correctly he has also has supported your 2 shows in the past, so to not help and support Roll'n would be a dick move. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Good looking out Identity, Lowrider Style and Steady Dipping!


I see it both ways homie he supported us but he supported himself homeboy even before he got back to az he had orderd his new camera and how bout the other people that got jacked we got to be even and helped them all or none at all we got love for jamal but trust me if we knew tht he couldnt get another camera we would be 1 of the 1st ones to help out. 
[/quote]


look i wasnt tryin to say we shudnt support Rollin!!!
i was sayin,,, that Hector got the ok hes all hyped up,,, so let him step up!!!!! 
and if nobody steps up because there agendas are full then it makes it seems like were not tryin to support him as a whole! and that shits not cool!
if it happens alot of us will be out there to support him from the az side!!!!
im not tryin to start shit!!
we all know rollin reps az!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:31 PM~18113885
> *lucky I got to deal with stupid people all day :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


speaking of that i gotta come see u :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright Homies and Homiettes (laghing my ass off),

As a car club member of one the local car clubs out here in AZ hitting the streets once in a while....I am putting out there the following:

We do not need another show this summer. It is HOT as FUCK out there!!!!! I say, save your energy for the nice weather. 

As far as the "hosting" a car show for Jamal goes, he should be able to host his own if he want to?? I am sure that he has met alot of people in lowriding that could help him throw one hell of a show and hop. Of course we would go and support him......

As far as donating nickels, dimes and money goes, next time I see Jamal I'm gonna shake his hand, pay him the 15 dollas I owe him for pushing his last video on me and then offer him a cold beer if I have one.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:35 PM~18113925
> *speaking of that i gotta come see u :biggrin:
> *


see what am saying lmao :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18113949
> *Alright Homies and Homiettes (laghing my ass off),
> 
> As a car club member of one the local car clubs out here in AZ hitting the streets once in a while....I am putting out there the following:
> ...


x2


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18113949
> *Alright Homies and Homiettes (laghing my ass off),
> 
> As a car club member of one the local car clubs out here in AZ hitting the streets once in a while....I am putting out there the following:
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18113949
> *Alright Homies and Homiettes (laghing my ass off),
> 
> As a car club member of one the local car clubs out here in AZ hitting the streets once in a while....I am putting out there the following:
> ...


:worship: YOUR NOVELAS ARE DA SHIZZZNITT!!!!

AND I HOPE YOU HAVE 2 COLD ONES!! I GET THIRSTY TO!!!


WHAT UP MR BUCK!!! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:42 PM~18113995
> *:worship: YOUR NOVELAS ARE DA SHIZZZNITT!!!!
> 
> AND I HOPE YOU HAVE 2 COLD ONES!! I GET THIRSTY TO!!!
> ...


I'm gonna have to buy alot of beer for all you borrachos! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18113949
> *Alright Homies and Homiettes (laghing my ass off),
> 
> As a car club member of one the local car clubs out here in AZ hitting the streets once in a while....I am putting out there the following:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:43 PM~18114008
> *I'm gonna have to buy alot of beer for all you borrachos! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:43 PM~18114008
> *I'm gonna have to buy alot of beer for all you borrachos! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: come on offering beer on azside is just as bad as not saying (NO ****) u know everyone is gonna be calling u out on it :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:45 PM~18114025
> *:yes: come on offering beer on azside is just as bad as not saying (NO ****) u know everyone is gonna be calling u out on it :biggrin:
> *


thats ok he''ll do it cuz he dont give a fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 01:45 PM~18114025
> *:yes: come on offering beer on azside is just as bad as not saying (NO ****) u know everyone is gonna be calling u out on it :biggrin:
> *


I just fucked up huh? :wow:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> Your right he wasn't the only one jacked but he was out there representing the Az doing his thang. If i remember correctly he has also has supported your 2 shows in the past, so to not help and support Roll'n would be a dick move. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Good looking out Identity, Lowrider Style and Steady Dipping!


I see it both ways homie he supported us but he supported himself homeboy even before he got back to az he had orderd his new camera and how bout the other people that got jacked we got to be even and helped them all or none at all we got love for jamal but trust me if we knew tht he couldnt get another camera we would be 1 of the 1st ones to help out. 
[/quote]
x2 we always have Jamals back he knows that


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> TATA! you gonna have cold beer on hand?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:49 PM~18114072
> *I just fucked up huh? :wow:
> *


ILL SHARE BRO!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:49 PM~18114072
> *I just fucked up huh? :wow:
> *


 not for us its free beer :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 02:49 PM~18114072
> *I just fucked up huh? :wow:
> *


just a lil but its ok wait till ***** reads that better erased that shit :wow: lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 01:53 PM~18113521
> *am here too fucker :biggrin:
> *


AWW I'M SORRY MIJA I FORGOT ABOUT YOU :biggrin: J/K HOMIE, WHATS GOOD


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18114113
> *AWW I'M SORRY MIJA I FORGOT ABOUT YOU  :biggrin: J/K HOMIE, WHATS GOOD
> *


whats good curtis


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18114091
> *not for us its free beer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:50 PM~18114080
> *I see it both ways homie he supported us but he supported himself homeboy even before he got back to az he had orderd his new camera and how bout the other people that got jacked we got to be even and helped them all or none at all we got love for jamal but trust me if we knew tht he couldnt get another camera we would be 1 of the 1st ones to help out.
> *


x2 we always have Jamals back he knows that
[/quote
like he says "yes sir" :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18114126
> *whats good curtis
> *


CHILLIN T, JUST HERE AT WORK GETTIN READY TO GO HOME :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18114111
> *just a lil but its ok wait till ***** reads that better erased that shit  :wow: lol
> *


YOU BETTER HURRY!!!!!!
!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18114113
> *AWW I'M SORRY MIJA I FORGOT ABOUT YOU  :biggrin: J/K HOMIE, WHATS GOOD
> *


mas puto not on public estupid :nono: :ninja: :rimshot: sup homes :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> No purses luna you know what happen at the last car wash :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:57 PM~18114165
> *mas puto not on public estupid :nono:  :ninja:  :rimshot: sup homes :biggrin:
> *


Damn he said MIJA it's like that huh :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 02:56 PM~18114158
> *CHILLIN T, JUST HERE AT WORK GETTIN READY TO GO HOME :biggrin:
> *


lucky


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

justin in tha house so what do you think about all this mr justinaz


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:57 PM~18114167
> *No purses luna you know what happen at the last car wash :biggrin:
> *




WHAT HAPPENED??????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 































































<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/tataluna.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/SIZE]


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:58 PM~18114174
> *Damn he said MIJA it's like that huh :biggrin:
> *


he :loco: :loco:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:00 PM~18114202
> *justin in tha house so what do you think about all this mr justinaz
> *


Don't ask homie Don't ask!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:01 PM~18114210
> *WHAT HAPPENED??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/tataluna.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


hey thats my tata/nana :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18114222
> *hey thats my tata/nana :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:00 PM~18114202
> *justin in tha house so what do you think about all this mr justinaz
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

OK SORRY BUT YOU ASKED FOR THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:01 PM~18114210
> *WHAT HAPPENED??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/tataluna.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18114219
> *Don't ask homie Don't ask!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont listen justin just ask and write just write ese :biggrin: ok homies gota go to work, laters


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:03 PM~18114229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh ok go ahead :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

wheres D.J. Midnite been he on lock down or?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:00 PM~18114202
> *justin in tha house so what do you think about all this mr justinaz
> *


About free beer? I dont drink. About the robbed guy? It sucks someone took his equipment. About those Bellflower rides? They are bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:03 PM~18114230
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> OK SORRY BUT YOU ASKED FOR THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:06 PM~18114259
> *About free beer? I dont drink. About the robbed guy? It sucks someone took his equipment. About those Bellflower rides? They are bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


come on speak your mind ese just type type and type you can do it buddy


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:06 PM~18114259
> *About free beer? I dont drink. About the robbed guy? It sucks someone took his equipment. About those Bellflower rides? They are bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


good answer!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:06 PM~18114259
> *About free beer? I dont drink. About the robbed guy? It sucks someone took his equipment. About those Bellflower rides? They are bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: nice spimple and to the point


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:07 PM~18114283
> *good answer!!!
> *


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiii he got it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:07 PM~18114283
> *good answer!!!
> *


Im learning :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, 1968custom, OGPLAYER, New-Image-soldier, ed1983, Lunas64, 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:07 PM~18114284
> *:thumbsup: nice spimple and to the point
> *


now we just got to work on hector :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

unity mike in tha house


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:04 PM~18114247
> *dont listen justin just ask and write just write ese :biggrin: ok homies gota go to work, laters
> *


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
TE SALLES HOMEBOY!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:06 PM~18114259
> *About free beer? I dont drink. About the robbed guy? It sucks someone took his equipment. About those Bellflower rides? They are bad ass.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:10 PM~18114308
> *now we just got to work on hector :cheesy:
> *


We'll leave it up to you!!!!!!! :biggrin: you did not say "no-****"!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18114297
> *yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiii he got it  :biggrin:
> *


HEY GOOD PRUEBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 03:12 PM~18114334
> *We'll leave it up to you!!!!!!!  :biggrin: you did not say "no-****"!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18114316
> *DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TE SALLES HOMEBOY!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we I gota go to work


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18114308
> *now we just got to work on hector :cheesy:
> *


Hector is link building with the postings.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 03:12 PM~18114334
> *We'll leave it up to you!!!!!!!  :biggrin: you did not say "no-****"!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 I tought you had my back and am not saying no **** ok big boy :biggrin: Mas puto


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:12 PM~18114336
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY GOOD PRUEBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 22 2010, 02:12 PM~18113677
> *Shit, even nickles and dimes would even help.
> 
> Your right he wasn't the only one jacked but he was out there representing the Az doing his thang.  If i remember correctly he has also has supported your 2 shows in the past, so to not help and support Roll'n would be a dick move. :thumbsdown:
> ...



Thanks homie!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:14 PM~18114360
> *Hector is link building.
> *


q dijo este guey t mak translate plz


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:16 PM~18114379
> *q dijo este guey t mak translate plz
> *


guey :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:13 PM~18114349
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: come see me you might get wrong parts again :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18114385
> *guey :loco:
> *


orale :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18114388
> *:twak: come see me you might get wrong parts again  :angry:
> *


jerk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ART LOKS, New-Image-soldier, la familia c.c. Az, Justin-Az, BigMandoAZ, D.J. Midnite, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, 97TownCar, Lunas64, unity_mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

no disrespect art Loco but you got no clue what's going on .


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:15 PM~18114365
> *:0 I tought you had my back and am not saying no **** ok big boy :biggrin: Mas puto
> *


Don't get all upset buddy buddy!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:18 PM~18114405
> *jerk
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:18 PM~18114405
> *jerk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well have my back you ass no **** just a lil


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:18 PM~18114408
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: ART LOKS, New-Image-soldier, la familia c.c. Az, Justin-Az, BigMandoAZ, D.J. Midnite, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, 97TownCar, Lunas64, unity_mike
> *


sup art lOOk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:19 PM~18114420
> *no disrespect art Look but you got no clue what's going on .
> *


 :happysad: 
NEITHER DO YOU THATS THE SAD PART!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 03:19 PM~18114421
> *Don't get all upset buddy buddy!!!
> *


ok just because you buying beer for everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:20 PM~18114436
> *sup art lOOk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

go DJ thats my DJ


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:18 PM~18114408
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: ART LOOK, New-Image-soldier, la familia c.c. Az, Justin-Az, BigMandoAZ, D.J. Midnite, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, 97TownCar, Lunas64, unity_mike
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:20 PM~18114437
> *:happysad:
> NEITHER DO YOU THATS THE SAD PART!
> *


I CONCUR


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:20 PM~18114436
> *sup art lOOk
> *


JUST COLD CHILLIN!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:16 PM~18114379
> *q dijo este guey t mak translate plz
> *


If you have a website you post allot and include your link in each post, google bot crawls the web and sees the links, this lifts your site ratings and makes you rank higher on Google. Theres nothing wrong with doing it as its a effective way to boost ratings and pull traffic into a site.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

primer665, New-Image-soldier, unity_mike, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS, 97TownCar, la familia c.c. Az, BigMandoAZ, Justin-Az


WHAT UP FUCKERS?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> FIXED :biggrlol i just called work to say am running late 15 mins this some good chit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:22 PM~18114457
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


ART BUCK SPELL CHECK!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:23 PM~18114467
> *If you have a website you post allot and include your link in each post, google bot crawls the web and sees the links, this lifts your site ratings and makes you rank higher on Google. Theres nothing wrong with doing it as its a effective way to boost ratings and pull traffic into a site.
> *


DAMIT see what u did puppet..............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18114308
> *now we just got to work on hector :cheesy:
> *


LOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:21 PM~18114442
> *ok just because you buying beer for everyone :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK! WHAT DID I MISS OUT ON! CAN I BE DOWN! NO ****


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:23 PM~18114467
> *If you have a website you post allot and include your link in each post, google bot crawls the web and sees the links, this lifts your site ratings and makes you rank higher on Google. Theres nothing wrong with doing it as its a effective way to boost ratings and pull traffic into a site.
> *


you were doing so good NO ****


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18114483
> *WHAT THE FUCK! WHAT DID I MISS OUT ON! CAN I BE DOWN! NO ****
> *


its up to you art and his free beer are you down or what


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18114481
> *DAMIT see what u did puppet..............
> *


sorry OG az side I fuckd it up


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:23 PM~18114470
> *primer665, New-Image-soldier, unity_mike, OGPLAYER, Art Buck, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS, 97TownCar, la familia c.c. Az, BigMandoAZ, Justin-Az
> WHAT UP FUCKERS?
> *


Sup PUTO!!!! 

































Don't ever call me fucker it's Miss Fucker to you :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:25 PM~18114493
> *its up to you art and his free beer are you down or what
> *


ART IS GIVING OUT FREE BEER?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18114484
> *you were doing so good NO ****
> *


Cant explain link building in few words :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18114508
> *ART IS GIVING OUT FREE BEER?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18114508
> *ART IS GIVING OUT FREE BEER?
> *


 LOOKS LIKE A CORONA FEST IS GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18114481
> *DAMIT see what u did puppet..............
> *


X96

BUT HE BEEN TRYN TO GET HIM TOO NOVELA,,,,AND YOU KNOW JUSTin TRYIN NOT TO!!
THEY BOTH FEENIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:20 PM~18114437
> *:happysad:
> NEITHER DO YOU THATS THE SAD PART!
> *


that's it your homie card has been revoked!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18114517
> *Cant explain link building in few words :biggrin:
> *


ok you get a pass don't let it happend again I got like 20 pm's of people inhere talking shit :uh:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:28 PM~18114532
> *that's it your homie card has been revoked!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:28 PM~18114532
> *that's it your homie card has been revoked!
> *


jajaja NO :nono:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:28 PM~18114532
> *that's it your homie card has been revoked!
> *



YOU DONT HAVE THE POWER TO PULL CARDS HOMIE! 


LUNA IS THE OFFICIAL CARD PULLER AROUND HERE! 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:28 PM~18114529
> *X96
> 
> BUT HE BEEN TRYN TO GET HIM TOO NOVELA,,,,AND YOU KNOW JUSTin TRYIN NOT TO!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:28 PM~18114532
> *that's it your homie card has been revoked!
> *



HAHAHA only LUNA can revoke homie cards now haven't you read!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:30 PM~18114544
> *YOU DONT HAVE THE POWER TO PULL CARDS HOMIE!
> LUNA IS THE OFFICIAL CARD PULLER AROUND HERE!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah he the puller big ****, does he keep the homie cards in his purse


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:28 PM~18114532
> *that's it your homie card has been revoked!
> *


 :biggrin: thats it no more bingo wit luna for you!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18114560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18114562
> *yeah he the puller big ****, does he keep the homie cards in his purse
> *



Yeah but it was custom made and custom is not ****!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:26 PM~18114505
> *Sup PUTO!!!!
> Don't ever call me fucker it's Miss Fucker to you :biggrin:
> *


estupid no beers for you :angry: have respect for a G


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:32 PM~18114574
> *Yeah but it was custom made and custom is not ****!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


I tought it was a custom **** :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18114575
> *estupid no beers for you  :angry: have respect for a G
> *


triple OG homie get it right! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:24 PM~18114483
> *WHAT THE FUCK! WHAT DID I MISS OUT ON! CAN I BE DOWN! NO ****
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18114585
> *triple OG homie get it right! :biggrin:
> *


man go and do another movie brad pitto


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18114575
> *estupid no beers for you  :angry: have respect for a G
> *



YEAH HOMIE :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18114583
> *I tought it was a custom **** :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Wait you started all this no **** shit! So must be the "**** King"


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:35 PM~18114599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Wait you started all this no **** shit! So must be the "**** King"
> *


and you my queen memer vegas cochino if you shut up ill shut up. and thomas started it


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18114585
> *triple OG homie get it right! :biggrin:
> *



NO DOUBLE OG LUNA IS TRIPLE OG :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:36 PM~18114609
> *and you my queen memer vegas cochino if you shut up ill shut up. and thomas started it
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:35 PM~18114597
> *YEAH HOMIE :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I got you :nicoderm:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: toons, NEWCOMING, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, 97TownCar, primer665, thestrongsurvive, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, Justin-Az, unity_mike

man doesnt anyone work :biggrin: it s popping in here


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:36 PM~18114609
> *and you my queen memer vegas cochino if you shut up ill shut up. and thomas started it
> *



LMAO OK TRUCE! :biggrin:  IM NOT THE QUEEN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18114562
> *yeah he the puller big ****, does he keep the homie cards in his purse
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:36 PM~18114612
> *NO DOUBLE OG LUNA IS TRIPLE OG with a purse :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:37 PM~18114623
> *LMAO OK TRUCE!  :biggrin:   IM NOT THE QUEEN
> *


then am not the king :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:37 PM~18114619
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: toons, NEWCOMING, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, 97TownCar, primer665, thestrongsurvive, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, Justin-Az, unity_mike
> 
> ...



I do but I get off(no ****) at 1pm


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:37 PM~18114619
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: toons, NEWCOMING, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, 97TownCar, primer665, thestrongsurvive, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, Justin-Az, unity_mike
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i am at work


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:38 PM~18114637
> *then am not the king  :cheesy:
> *



ok Thomas is!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:37 PM~18114619
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: toons, NEWCOMING, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, 97TownCar, primer665, thestrongsurvive, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, Justin-Az, unity_mike
> 
> ...


yeah am running late cuz of this fuckers lmao


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18114642
> *ok Thomas is!
> *


cx81 79 73


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:38 PM~18114639
> *I do but I get off(no ****) at 1pm
> *


i heard you say u from yuma mando. im from there but moved to casa grande about 12 years ago


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and Hector Anonymous Users)
14 Members: D.J. Midnite, BIGBOO475365, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, toons, ART LOKS, primer665, thestrongsurvive, NEWCOMING, childsplay69, 97TownCar, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az


Damn there is alot of mofo's in here!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:38 PM~18114639
> *I do but I get off(no ****) at 1pm
> *


lucky


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18114642
> *ok Thomas is!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114653
> *i heard you say u from yuma mando. im from there but moved to casa grande about 12 years ago
> *


born and raised homie. :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:06 PM~18114258
> *wheres D.J. Midnite been he on lock down or?
> *



IM RITE HERE FOOLS!!!!!!!!!......BEEN HANGIN' WIT MY KIDS ALL DAY....ENJOYING THE SOMEWHAT NICE WEATHER........BUT IM RITE HURR HOMIE!!!!!!!.....HOW THE FUCK YA'LL DOING O.G AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!??......WHATS THE WORD NERD!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114655
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup loko


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114656
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and Hector Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: D.J. Midnite, BIGBOO475365, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, toons, ART LOKS, primer665, thestrongsurvive, NEWCOMING, childsplay69, 97TownCar, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az
> Damn there is alot of mofo's in here!
> *


we just missing the beer :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114669
> *IM RITE HERE FOOLS!!!!!!!!!......BEEN HANGIN' WIT MY KIDS ALL DAY....ENJOYING THE SOMEWHAT NICE WEATHER........BUT IM RITE HURR HOMIE!!!!!!!.....HOW THE FUCK YA'LL DOING O.G AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!??......WHATS THE WORD NERD!!!!!!!!!??????
> *


there u are Alex


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114668
> *born and raised homie.  :biggrin:
> *


what high school did u go to


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114656
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and Hector Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: D.J. Midnite, BIGBOO475365, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, toons, ART LOKS, primer665, thestrongsurvive, NEWCOMING, childsplay69, 97TownCar, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az
> Damn there is alot of mofo's in here!
> *



DAMN A MOFO :uh:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114669
> *IM RITE HERE FOOLS!!!!!!!!!......BEEN HANGIN' WIT MY KIDS ALL DAY....ENJOYING THE SOMEWHAT NICE WEATHER........BUT IM RITE HURR HOMIE!!!!!!!.....HOW THE FUCK YA'LL DOING O.G AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!??......WHATS THE WORD NERD!!!!!!!!!??????
> *


suup eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessse


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114658
> *lucky
> *



not lucky, cuz everytime I pull onto the freeway Unity Mike always following me! I think he stalking me hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fixed!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114664
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yes: right mando


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18114690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was up art


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:41 PM~18114681
> *what high school did u go to
> *



Yuma High! Home of the Criminals!!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114670
> *sup loko
> *


Just chillin waiting for luna to come by in his boy shorts and clean my pool. NO **** I KEEP TELLING HIM I DONT HAVE NO DAMN POOL.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18114698
> *:yes: right mando
> *


u guys are mean


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18114655
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



wassup homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18114688
> *not lucky, cuz everytime I pull onto the freeway Unity Mike always following me! I think he stalking me hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


you did it to your self with all the empty beer cans you had in the movie. :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18114701
> *Yuma High! Home of the Criminals!!!!!
> *


o shit i garduated in 96 homie how bout u


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:15 PM~18114365
> *:0 I tought you had my back and am not saying no **** ok big boy :biggrin: Mas puto
> *



I GOT YOUR BACK... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: ....HOMIE.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18114703
> *Just chillin waiting for luna to come by in his boy shorts and clean my pool.  NO ****  I KEEP TELLING HIM I DONT HAVE NO DAMN POLL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yup thats luna


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:44 PM~18114719
> *I GOT YOUR BACK... :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: ....HOMIE.......
> *


no not like that buddy


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:44 PM~18114709
> *you did it to your self with all the empty beer cans you had in the movie. :0
> *


 i know huh.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18114684
> *DAMN A MOFO  :uh:
> *


dam you just gettin disrespected left and right huh og!!!



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


PLAYAS DONT PLAY LIKE THEY USED TOO!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:44 PM~18114712
> *o shit i garduated in 96 homie how bout u
> *


you guys are old 02 right here homie


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18114706
> *wassup homie
> *


Jus chillin getting the cadi ready for vegas.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:19 PM~18114420
> *no disrespect art Loco but you got no clue what's going on .
> *



I DONT THINK YOU GOT A CLUE OF WHATS GOING ON.......FU.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 03:26 PM~18114505
> *Sup PUTO!!!!
> Don't ever call me fucker it's Miss Fucker to you :biggrin:
> *


AHH! OK! I DONT WANT NO TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114740
> *i know huh.
> *


he could smell that shit homie :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114750
> *you guys are old 02 right here homie
> *


man r u even 21 :biggrin: . just fucking with u


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:45 PM~18114730
> *no  not like that buddy
> *




HEY...YOU THOUGHT IT NOT ME......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114752
> *I DONT THINK YOU GOT A CLUE OF WHATS GOING ON.......FU.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats my dj


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18114765
> *man  r u even 21 :biggrin: . just fucking with u
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18114768
> *HEY...YOU THOUGHT IT NOT ME......
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18114703
> *Just chillin waiting for luna to come by in his boy shorts and clean my pool.  NO ****  I KEEP TELLING HIM I DONT HAVE NO DAMN POOL.
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THATS FUCCKIN FUNNY!!! DOES HE BRING HIS PURSE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114741
> *dam you just gettin disrespected left and right huh og!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> PLAYAS DONT PLAY LIKE THEY USED TOO!!
> *



:no: :no: :no: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114751
> *Jus chillin getting the cadi ready for vegas.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: watcha


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 03:44 PM~18114712
> *o shit i garduated in 96 homie how bout u
> *


damn homie, 99 here :biggrin: i started when you were getting paroled


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18114517
> *Cant explain link building in few words :biggrin:
> *


ALL NEED TO SAY IS " U KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN'"


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18114519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:48 PM~18114773
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thats my dj
> *



I can tell you didn't say NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114750
> *you guys are old 02 right here homie
> *



I graduated 07 homies so all you fools are old to me specially tata Luna :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:28 PM~18114532
> *that's it your homie card has been revoked!
> *












NOW HE WANTS TO START PULLING HOMIE CARDS????.....SO NOW WHAT HECTOR????...YOU RUNNIN' SHIT UP IN HERE?????....YOU CANT JUST COME IN HERE AND TAKE TATA LUNAS JOB AWAY......WHATS WRONG WITH YOU??????......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18114643
> *yeah am running late cuz of this fuckers lmao
> *


IM TELLIN'


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:49 PM~18114792
> *OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THATS FUCCKIN FUNNY!!! DOES HE BRING HIS PURSE!
> 
> ...


Naw just his high heels and his liz claiborne halter top. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:36 PM~18114612
> *NO DOUBLE OG LUNA IS TRIPLE OG :biggrin:
> *



LUNA IS SOOOOOO O.G., WHEN HE WENT TO SCHOOL, THEY DIDNT HAVE HISTORY CLASSES........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:54 PM~18114860
> *Naw just his high heels and his liz claiborne halter top. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


DAMN HE STILL WEARS THAT TOP!??? :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 02:40 PM~18114656
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and Hector Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: D.J. Midnite, BIGBOO475365, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, toons, ART LOKS, primer665, thestrongsurvive, NEWCOMING, childsplay69, 97TownCar, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Justin-Az
> Damn there is alot of mofo's in here!
> *



CUZ WE ROLL DEEP IN THIS BITCH!!!....THOUGHT YOU KNEW THAT HOMIE?????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18114751
> *Jus chillin getting the cadi ready for vegas.
> *


nice!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18114688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM TRYING TO SEE IF YOU HAVE ANY BEER IN THE BACK


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 22 2010, 02:41 PM~18114677
> *there u are Alex
> *



SUP HOMIE!!!????...WE GONNA SEE YOU SUNDAY?????...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:55 PM~18114874
> *LUNA IS SOOOOOO O.G., WHEN HE WENT TO SCHOOL, THEY DIDNT HAVE HISTORY CLASSES........
> *


DAM UR WRONG BRO,,,,,, :biggrin: :happysad: 

TO HIM ITS NOT HISTORY?????

ITS HIS_STORY!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:56 PM~18114896
> *DAMN HE STILL WEARS THAT TOP!??? :0
> *


I thought he only wore that for me      I am going to have to put him on time out from layitlow. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:58 PM~18114920
> *IM TRYING TO SEE IF YOU HAVE ANY BEER IN THE BACK
> *


U KRAZY MIKEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jul 22 2010, 03:51 PM~18114824
> *I graduated 07 homies so all you fools are old to me specially tata Luna  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i didnt know you were old enough to drink till we went to Zoc's :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 03:58 PM~18114920
> *IM TRYING TO SEE IF YOU HAVE ANY BEER IN THE BACK
> *



empty beer cans


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:48 PM~18114773
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thats my dj
> *



NO ****...... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2010, 03:59 PM~18114931
> *I thought he only wore that for me          I am going to have to put him on time out from layitlow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
HE DONT WEAR FOR ME HOMIE,,,, I SEEN A PIC ON SEXY PICS GONE BAD THREAD OF HIM IN IT :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

see you all later gonna go watch my homicide shows!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18114819
> *I can tell you didn't say NO **** :biggrin:
> *



ITS OK...HE MENT IT LIKE THAT......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 04:03 PM~18114997
> *see you all later gonna go watch my homicide shows!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT,,,,,PISSED HER OFF MIKEE,,,,,SHE GONNA HONE HER SKILLZ just to make sure,,,,,,,THERE IS NO TROUBLE!!

RIGHT MIKEE "I DONT WANT NO TROUBLE" :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 22 2010, 02:43 PM~18114699
> *was up art
> *


'sup Toons! What are you working on these days? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 04:04 PM~18115000
> *ITS OK...HE MENT IT LIKE THAT......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 11:02 AM~18111899
> *:cheesy: 'SUP BILLY! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


good homie just trying 2 get by homie ... :uh:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 04:00 PM~18114950
> *i didnt know you were old enough to drink till we went to Zoc's :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I'm only 21 doggy but I can get down haha


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohh shit no **** :uh: :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jul 22 2010, 04:20 PM~18115151
> *Ohh shit no **** :uh:  :uh:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NICE SAVE HOMIE!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 22 2010, 04:01 PM~18114965
> *empty beer cans
> *


THATS WINO BAIT!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:23 PM~18115179
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NICE SAVE HOMIE!!
> 
> ...


 I don't wanna start on a bad note lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:05 PM~18115010
> *OH SHIT,,,,,PISSED HER OFF MIKEE,,,,,SHE GONNA HONE HER SKILLZ just to make sure,,,,,,,THERE IS NO TROUBLE!!
> 
> RIGHT MIKEE "I DONT WANT NO TROUBLE" :0
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18115217
> *THATS WINO BAIT!
> *


IT WORKS OBVIOUSLY,,,,,,,!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jul 22 2010, 04:28 PM~18115224
> *I don't wanna start on a bad note lol
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE I ALWAYS FORGET,,,,,BUT THEY REMIND ME HUH AZ SIDE!??? 


FIXED!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18115264
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE I ALWAYS FORGET,,,,,BUT THEY REMIND ME HUH HOMOS???
> *



damn now i'm a **** :uh: 























:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18115264
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE I ALWAYS FORGET,,,,,BUT THEY REMIND ME HUH HOMOS???
> *


 Alright good... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:05 PM~18115010
> *OH SHIT,,,,,PISSED HER OFF MIKEE,,,,,SHE GONNA HONE HER SKILLZ just to make sure,,,,,,,THERE IS NO TROUBLE!!
> 
> RIGHT MIKEE "I DONT WANT NO TROUBLE" :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 03:55 PM~18114874
> *LUNA IS SOOOOOO O.G., WHEN HE WENT TO SCHOOL, THEY DIDNT HAVE HISTORY CLASSES........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he IS history :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18115283
> *damn now i'm a **** :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AHHHHH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!
I FUCKED UP!!!!









SORRY OG!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:37 PM~18115306
> *AHHHHH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!
> I FUCKED UP!!!!
> 
> ...


damn you could have put up a bottle of tequila and I would have been happy!!! :biggrin: 









Naw it's cool I know you guys are talking about the guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 04:39 PM~18115326
> *damn you could have put up a bottle of tequila and I would have been happy!!! :biggrin:
> Naw it's cool I know you guys are talking about the guys!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:42 PM~18115351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: THERE YOU GO!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just to clear da air...I don't want anyone to put money out for this event. we can do it at the park at 32nd St and roaser for free. We had a picnic there and we was setting up the DJ and park ranger said nothing. Everyone just hide ur beers. And bring out da hoppers. Than boom everyones in the next Rollin Video!
As far as hosting...we need a few clubs to put on da flyer. This will be a annual event and will grow bigger each year. And of coarse it will spread to other states . Why not start here his home .


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:12 PM~18115068
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SUP HOMIE!!!?????.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

By da way...Midnite would be the perfect DJ for that event.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 04:02 PM~18115526
> *By da way...Midnite would be the perfect DJ for that event.
> *



I WOULD HUH?????....BUT I WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ANY OF YOUR OTHER SHOWS THAT YOU JUST DID.....WAS I??????....HMMMMMMM?????......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:05 PM~18115546
> *I WOULD HUH?????....BUT NOW A DAYS MONEY TALKS AND BULLSHIT WALKS......I NEED THE FUNDS HOMIE....NOT DOING ANYTHING FOR FREE NO MORE.....I CANT PAY BILLS WITH A "THANK YOU...YOU DID A GREAT JOB!!!".....SORRY HOMIE........I WOULD......BUUUUTTTTTTTTT.........
> *



:thumbsup: AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 04:57 PM~18115480
> *SUP HOMIE!!!?????.........
> *


GET READY TO GO TO DA WESTSIDE TO DROP OFF A EXCERCISE MACHINE TO MY FRIEND, SO SHE CAN GET NICE FOR AUG 14 SHOW!!!
NOT THAT SHE NEEDS HELP,,,, BUT TRYIN TO HUSLTLE DA MACHINE TOO!!!
2 birds one stone!
she bought one, so just call me the mailman!!








and she just a friend!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 04:06 PM~18115561
> *:thumbsup: AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!
> *



SOMETIMES THE TRUTH HURTS.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:11 PM~18115603
> *GET READY TO GO TO DA WESTSIDE TO DROP OFF A EXCERCISE MACHINE TO MY FRIEND, SO SHE CAN GET NICE FOR AUG 14 SHOW!!!
> NOT THAT SHE NEEDS HELP,,,, BUT TRYIN TO HUSLTLE DA MACHINE TOO!!!
> 2 birds one stone!
> ...



TRY TO GET HER A "HOOKED ON PHONICS" WHILE YOU AT IT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...THE SIGN ON THE TRUCK SAYS..."LOOK BUT DONT TOUCH"...... :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




J/K HOMIE...........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 05:06 PM~18115561
> *:thumbsup: AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:15 PM~18115639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT JA GOT ON MY 40 HOMIE?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:14 PM~18115636
> *TRY TO GET HER A "HOOKED ON PHONICS" WHILE YOU AT IT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...THE SIGN ON THE TRUCK SAYS..."LOOK BUT DONT TOUCH"...... :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K HOMIE...........
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

see we see more than just the girl!!!
and you know whats funny!! i seen the sign too but it didnt register!!!
lolololol :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:16 PM~18115646
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> see we see more than just the girl!!!
> ...



I LOOK AT THE WHOLE PICTURE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: EVERY NOOK AND CRANNY... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 04:18 PM~18115663
> *I LOOK AT THE WHOLE PICTURE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: EVERY NOOK AND CRANNY... :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



AND SHE GOT SOME NICE NOOKS AND CRANNIES..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:18 PM~18115663
> *I LOOK AT THE WHOLE PICTURE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: EVERY NOOK AND CRANNY... :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


GO DJ!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:20 PM~18115670
> *AND SHE GOT SOME NICE NOOKS AND CRANNIES..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GO DJ!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:20 PM~18115675
> *GO DJ!!!!!
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 22 2010, 02:57 PM~18114165
> *mas puto not on public estupid :nono:  :ninja:  :rimshot: sup homes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:20 PM~18115670
> *AND SHE GOT SOME NICE NOOKS AND CRANNIES..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WELL SHE WILL BE OUT AT THE IDENTITY SHOW FOR US TAKIN PICS SO!!! OFF I GO TO SAVE THE DAY!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 22 2010, 05:15 PM~18115639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NAW HOMIES WHAT YOU GOT ON MY 40?? :biggrin: *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 22 2010, 02:58 PM~18114174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:23 PM~18115699
> *WELL SHE WILL BE OUT AT THE IDENTITY SHOW FOR US TAKIN PICS SO!!! OFF I GO TO SAVE THE DAY!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



ID LIKE TO PUT MY REQUEST IN ADDVANCE......NEED LOTS OF TIGHT CLOSE UPS..... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: .........CAN YOU HANDLE THAT????....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18115737
> *NAW HOMIES WHAT YOU GOT ON MY 40?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MANY YOU WANT GIRL??..... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:29 PM~18115763
> *ID LIKE TO PUT MY REQUEST IN ADDVANCE......NEED LOTS OF TIGHT CLOSE UPS..... :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: .........CAN YOU HANDLE THAT????....
> *


SORRY ART LOKS HAS LEFT THE BUILDING,,,,,, :biggrin: 

THESE IS A RECORDING!!!!


BEEEP :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY O.G. AZ SIDE!!!!!!.....JUST GOT WORD THAT BIG BEN HAS FOUND A PART TIME JOB.............




































































MODELING.........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 04:44 PM~18115384
> *Just to clear da air...I don't want anyone to put money out for this event. we can do it at the park at 32nd St and roaser for free. We had a picnic there and we was setting up the DJ and park ranger said nothing. Everyone just hide ur beers.  And bring out da hoppers. Than boom everyones in the next Rollin Video!
> As far as hosting...we need a few clubs to put on da flyer. This will be a annual event and will grow bigger each year. And of coarse it will spread to other states . Why not start here his home .
> *


what event?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:36 PM~18115830
> *HEY O.G. AZ SIDE!!!!!!.....JUST GOT WORD THAT BIG BEN HAS FOUND A PART TIME JOB.............
> MODELING.........
> 
> ...


i always knew he had it in him! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

AND GATO BEEN WORKING UNDER COVER...........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:40 PM~18115879
> *AND GATO BEEN WORKING UNDER COVER...........
> 
> 
> ...


gatos not rasta fool


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:36 PM~18115830
> *HEY O.G. AZ SIDE!!!!!!.....JUST GOT WORD THAT BIG BEN HAS FOUND A PART TIME JOB.............
> MODELING.........
> 
> ...



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CRAZY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jul 22 2010, 04:28 PM~18115224
> *I don't wanna start on a bad note lol
> *


you learn quickly grasshopper! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 05:48 PM~18115947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 04:41 PM~18115890
> *gatos not rasta fool
> *



THATS WHY ITS CALLED <span style=\'color:blue\'>"UNDER COVER"</span>.......FOOL..........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:51 PM~18115978
> *THATS WHY ITS CALLED <span style=\'color:blue\'>"UNDER COVER"</span>.......FOOL..........
> *


be under cover and bring me a beer! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 05:13 PM~18116134
> *be under cover and bring me a beer! :biggrin:
> *













THATS THE BEST I CAN DO FOR NOW................YOU HAPPY?????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:05 PM~18115546
> *I WOULD HUH?????....BUT I WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ANY OF YOUR OTHER SHOWS THAT YOU JUST DID.....WAS I??????....HMMMMMMM?????......
> *


Its. cuz Wabo kept hitting me it for a show. And you had just did a show. So i figured You could use a break. Plus u did our last show!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:18 PM~18116171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:18 PM~18116171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is the budlight?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 05:20 PM~18116199
> *where is the budlight?
> *


YOU GOTTA DRINK YOUR WAY TO IT..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:22 PM~18116213
> *YOU GOTTA DRINK YOUR WAY TO IT..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 06:19 PM~18116183
> *Its. cuz Wabo kept hitting me it for a show. And you had just did a show. So i figured You could use a break. Plus u did our last show!
> *


Don't make me beg ! NO ****!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 05:39 PM~18115865
> *what event?
> *


THE FIRST ROLLIN VIDEO CAR SHOW!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 05:26 PM~18116238
> *Don't make me beg ! NO ****!
> *



HECTOR...ITS OK IF YOU TALK TO YOURSELF..........JUST DONT ANSWER YOURSELF.......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:30 PM~18116275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*P FOR PLAYER YOU TRYING TO BE A PLAYER NOW??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






J/K HOMIE :biggrin: PHOENIX RIDERZ IN DA HOUSE!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 05:06 PM~18115561
> *:thumbsup: AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!
> *


BE NICE...I WAS DA ONLY ONE THAT SENT YOU A BDAY CAKE! LOL!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 06:38 PM~18116340
> *BE NICE...I WAS DA ONLY ONE THAT SENT YOU A BDAY CAKE! LOL!
> *



I AM ALWAYS NICE BUT IT'S TRUE NOW A DAYS AIN'T NOTHING FOR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:33 PM~18116295
> *HECTOR...ITS OK IF YOU TALK TO YOURSELF..........JUST DONT ANSWER YOURSELF.......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! LOL!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU CHANGED IT ON ME HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 05:38 PM~18116339
> *P FOR PLAYER YOU TRYING TO BE A PLAYER NOW??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K HOMIE :biggrin: PHOENIX RIDERZ IN DA HOUSE!!!!
> *



jajajajjajajajajaaja!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WHOS FAMILY IS THIS???????????










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:44 PM~18116406
> *WHOS FAMILY IS THIS???????????
> 
> 
> ...


not enough kids to be mine :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

REDMAN IS A FUNNY MOTHAFUKA


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:45 PM~18116414
> *not enough kids to be mine :wow:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

DAM!!!!!!....ANOTHER FULL HOUSE TONIGHT!!!!...WOW!!!!...AND SOME NEW FACES........WECOME TO O.G. AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!

D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Double Ease, unity_mike, regal85, shrekdizzle, Knightstalker, BIGBOO475365, ROLL'N, Identity Original, 87CADDY, ART LOKS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 05:45 PM~18116414
> *not enough kids to be mine :wow:
> *



ONE TO MANY TO BE MINES...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:49 PM~18116438
> *DAM!!!!!!....ANOTHER FULL HOUSE TONIGHT!!!!...WOW!!!!...AND SOME NEW FACES........WECOME TO O.G. AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, Double Ease, unity_mike, regal85, shrekdizzle, Knightstalker, BIGBOO475365, ROLL'N, Identity Original, 87CADDY, ART LOKS
> ...


WTF DJ! You the welcome wagon? :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

* 
Majestics-Phoenix Car Wash 
Sunday the 25th 
Nunez Auto Repair 
41 E Broadway, Mesa, AZ 85210 
8-1. 
Hope to see you all there! 
*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:50 PM~18116444
> *WTF DJ!  You the welcome wagon? :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEW GUYS NEED TO BRING ME A 30 PK.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 05:50 PM~18116444
> *WTF DJ!  You the welcome wagon? :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE I AM......MAYBE IM NOT........ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ....HOW YA DOING ART BUCK WHO DONT GIVE A FUCK??!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 05:54 PM~18116487
> *YOU NEW GUYS NEED TO BRING US A 30 PK.
> *



FIXED!!!!..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:54 PM~18116488
> *MAYBE I AM......MAYBE IM NOT........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ....HOW YA DOING ART BUCK WHO DONT GIVE A FUCK??!!!!!!!!
> *


I am doing good.........you guys coming out to 75th ave and encanto on Sat?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:55 PM~18116496
> *FIXED!!!!..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


BRING 2 30PKS 1 FOR ME. AND 1 FOR EVERYONE ELSE!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jul 22 2010, 05:53 PM~18116480
> *
> Majestics-Phoenix Car Wash
> Sunday the 25th
> ...


'sup brotha! I like your signature and how it is showing all of the fallen brothers!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 01:37 PM~18113381
> *This isn't working . Lets organize the first "Rollin Video Car Show " Just got the OK! But we need clubs to host it...who's up?
> We can't . We hosted 3 shows already and got one more to do...the "Say no to Drugs " show.
> *


You got your heart in the right place LOWRIDER STYLE CC!. If it's not a car show, (yes it's hot), a car wash or some other fundraiser would be cool. I heard there are a couple DJ's in this thread, so maybe they can make something happen at the spot they work at. I will help do whatever, just PM me and let me know what you need.



> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18113486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great point ForeverMobinChevys! 

Look I've been on LayitLow since 2004 and have known Roll'n even longer than that. I'm not tryin to start problems or talk shit.....but the people that don't feel like Jamal or his video's are reppin AZ are probably the same ones who've never taken their car to a show outside of AZ. I keep reading about "clubs united", well that's what this is about. Jamal is not gettin rich off of anybody, and the 99% of the time, what he makes off the video's is enough to make another volume. He does what he does for the love of lowriding/hopping. 

If I've offended or pissed anyone off, I'm sorry but I don't really give a shit....because that's the message I'm hearing when I see the lack of support that AZ Side has for Jamal (Roll'n).....you don't give a shit!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 05:55 PM~18116498
> *I am doing good.........you guys coming out to 75th ave and encanto on Sat?
> *


I DONT KNOW....I HAVENT DONE ANYTHING WITH THE CLUB FOR A WHILE CAUSE I HAD SURGERY ON MY KNEE.....IM STILL TRYING TO RECOVER.....BUT ILL FIND OUT IF ANYONE GONIG....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:55 PM~18116498
> *I am doing good.........you guys coming out to 75th ave and encanto on Sat?
> *


YOUR BUYING THE BEER!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 22 2010, 05:58 PM~18116514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it is a non-alcholic event :dunno: but.........we'll see how it pans out?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:01 PM~18116542
> *cool.
> I heard it is a non-alcholic event :dunno: but.........we'll see how it pans out?
> *


FUCK NAW! DIXIE CUP IT!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:01 PM~18116542
> *cool.
> I heard it is a non-alcholic event :dunno: but.........we'll see how it pans out?
> *


Is that possible?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:01 PM~18116542
> *cool.
> I heard it is a non-alcholic event :dunno: but.........we'll see how it pans out?
> *


YOU HEARD WRONG! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:06 PM~18116594
> *Is that possible?? :biggrin:
> *


prolly not......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18116509
> *You got your heart in the right place LOWRIDER STYLE CC!. If it's not a car show, (yes it's hot), a car wash or some other fundraiser would be cool. I heard there are a couple DJ's in this thread, so maybe they can make something happen at the spot they work at. I will  help do whatever, just PM me and let me know what you need.
> I understand that shit is hard for everyone. It's not like anyone is expecting you personally to make a donation. It's donations from the public that want to come and pay a couple bucks (not 25 or 30 bucks like a person) to see the cars and enjoy a car show like atmosphere.
> How are you going to say Roll'n doesnt need your nickle and dimes? I don't think it's fair of you so say what Roll'n needs or doesn't need. You're telling Hector to speak for himself, well I'm saying the same to you. Speak for you, not what Roll'n needs.
> ...





> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 07:06 PM~18116597
> *Man! hey forever mobbin chevys Thanks Homie! as for he rest its all good no one asked you to help directly! and i know alot of you don't support me and that's okay! i started doing videos in phoenix and has made Arizona a worldwide attraction whether or not you all see it or know it that's what it is! Ive always been up to come out and support you all period! i lost big with the camera being stolen! life happens and i see a few people coming forward and saying hey we gonna help you out roll'n regardless! Thank you! all the rest of you haters hate! cause i will be fine with or with out your support! new image soldier WOW homie like that?  art loks is it? man you don't even have to post to anything pertaining to me but its weird how you get all defensive when hector post stuff about me and he isn't even asking you to really do anything! I don't get it, if there is a show that is being thrown for me coo i wouldn't expect any of you guys or girls to show up if you did i would be more then grateful! if there is no show thrown for me then so be it! i haven't always gotten alot of support and i don't expect it to change now so! Thank you all that do support me and for you that done maybe one day! Thank you lowrider style C.C for your support!! as for everyone saying they have my back really? cause a few of you that say that i know you don't and i wont call names! Primer665 you coo with me homie i wasn't referring to you at all!! ARIZONA I have nothing but love you all and i show it, no matter what i do and or where i go Arizona is where i am from,live and started that will never change! So i supporting you will always be!!!! Thanks!!!!
> *


I DONT THINK THERE PROBLEM IS WITH ROLLIN'


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 05:57 PM~18116509
> *You got your heart in the right place LOWRIDER STYLE CC!. If it's not a car show, (yes it's hot), a car wash or some other fundraiser would be cool. I heard there are a couple DJ's in this thread, so maybe they can make something happen at the spot they work at. I will  help do whatever, just PM me and let me know what you need.
> I understand that shit is hard for everyone. It's not like anyone is expecting you personally to make a donation. It's donations from the public that want to come and pay a couple bucks (not 25 or 30 bucks like a person) to see the cars and enjoy a car show like atmosphere.
> How are you going to say Roll'n doesnt need your nickle and dimes? I don't think it's fair of you so say what Roll'n needs or doesn't need. You're telling Hector to speak for himself, well I'm saying the same to you. Speak for you, not what Roll'n needs.
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: NOW HERES A WOMAN AFTER MY HEART!!!!......LOOK...I WOULD LOVE TO HELP AND HECTOR KNOWS THIS....BUT I GOT A FAMILY TO TAKE CARE OF...KINNDA HARD TO WALK OUT THE DOOR TO GO HELP A FELLOW BROTHER KNOWING I CANT COME BACK FROM THAT VERY SHOW AND PROVIDE FOR MY KIDS...HECTOR ALONG WITH THE REST OF O.G. AZ SIDE KNOWS IM DOWN TO HELP...NO MATTER WHO NEEDS HELP...BUT ME BEING OUT OF WORK FOR ALMOST TWO YEARS CAUSE OF THE ECONOMY,..DJING IS ALL I GOT TO FALL BACK ON...AND NOBODY WANT TO PAY WHAT WE DJ's ARE WORTH....ITS ALWAYS "COME ON, GIVE ME THE HOMIE HOOK UP"...WHAT DO I TELL MY KIDS WHEN THEY ASK WHATS FOR DINNER????.....A HOMIE HOOK UP?????...FUCK THAT!!!.....IF HECTOR WANTS TO GIVE ME A LITTLE SOMETHIN' SOMETHIN' THEN THTAS KOOL....IF NOT...THEN IM SORRY...........AND SORRY FOR THE NOVEL...IM NOT TRYING TO TAKE JUSTINS PLACE......

JUST MY 2 CENTS.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 06:11 PM~18116653
> *I DONT THINK THERE PROBLEM IS WITH ROLLIN'
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18113486
> *<span style='color:blue'>Man! hey forever mobbin chevys Thanks Homie! as for he rest its all good no one asked you to help directly! and i know alot of you don't support me and that's okay! i started doing videos in phoenix and has made Arizona a worldwide attraction whether or not you all see it or know it that's what it is! Ive always been up to come out and support you all period! i lost big with the camera being stolen! life happens and i see a few people coming forward and saying hey we gonna help you out roll'n regardless! Thank you! all the rest of you haters hate! cause i will be fine with or with out your support! new image soldier WOW homie like that? art loks is it? man you don't even have to post to anything pertaining to me but its weird how you get all defensive when hector post stuff about me and he isn't even asking you to really do anything! I don't get it, if there is a show that is being thrown for me coo i wouldn't expect any of you guys or girls to show up if you did i would be more then grateful! if there is no show thrown for me then so be it! i haven't always gotten alot of support and i don't expect it to change now so! Thank you all that do support me and for you that done maybe one day! Thank you lowrider style C.C for your support!! as for everyone saying they have my back really? cause a few of you that say that i know you don't and i wont call names! Primer665 you coo with me homie i wasn't referring to you at all!! ARIZONA I have nothing but love you all and i show it, no matter what i do and or where i go Arizona is where i am from,live and started that will never change! So i supporting you will always be!!!! Thanks!!!!*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

LET THE BULLSHIT BEGAN!!!!!!........


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 22 2010, 07:11 PM~18116653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are personally being asked for. I understand you have a family, we all do. No one is asking you to take anything away from your family. Support doesn't have to be monetary. If there is an event, tell someone, hand out a flyer, that's all it takes.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:20 PM~18116747
> *There isn't....and there shouldn't be a problem with Hector...(I'm guessing that's Lowrider Style??)
> I'm not sure what you are personally being asked for. I understand you have a family, we all do. No one is asking you to take anything away from your family. Support doesn't have to be monetary. If there is an event, tell someone, hand out a flyer, that's all it takes.
> *


I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HECTOR!

YOU DONT KNOW HECTOR?

HOW CAN YOU TELL PEOPLE NOT TO HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HIM.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:20 PM~18116747
> *There isn't....and there shouldn't be a problem with Hector...(I'm guessing that's Lowrider Style??)
> I'm not sure what you are personally being asked for. I understand you have a family, we all do. No one is asking you to take anything away from your family. Support doesn't have to be monetary. If there is an event, tell someone, hand out a flyer, that's all it takes.
> *



IM BEING ASKED TO DJ THIS EVENT....IF YOU GO BACK FAR ENOUGH YOULL SEE HECTO SAYING "DONT MAKE ME BEGG"....WELL DONT MAKE ME BEGG....IF OTHER DJ's ARE GETTING PAID TO DO A SHOW, WHY CANT I???.....JUST CAUSE IM A FELLOW BROTHER IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE?????.....BOTTOM LINE IS THIS....ILL DO IT IF I GET PAID.......IF NOT....IM SORRY.......THATS THE BEST I CAN DO....


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:25 PM~18116809
> *I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HECTOR!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HECTOR?
> ...


I don't know Hector...... I just don't understand why anyone has a problem with him for saying something, when he is trying to do something good to help someone else.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 06:25 PM~18116809
> *I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HECTOR!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HECTOR?
> ...



THEN WHO YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH???!!!!!!.....FU!!!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18116509
> *You got your heart in the right place LOWRIDER STYLE CC!. If it's not a car show, (yes it's hot), a car wash or some other fundraiser would be cool. I heard there are a couple DJ's in this thread, so maybe they can make something happen at the spot they work at. I will  help do whatever, just PM me and let me know what you need.
> I understand that shit is hard for everyone. It's not like anyone is expecting you personally to make a donation. It's donations from the public that want to come and pay a couple bucks (not 25 or 30 bucks like a person) to see the cars and enjoy a car show like atmosphere.
> How are you going to say Roll'n doesnt need your nickle and dimes? I don't think it's fair of you so say what Roll'n needs or doesn't need. You're telling Hector to speak for himself, well I'm saying the same to you. Speak for you, not what Roll'n needs.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :drama:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:27 PM~18116834
> *I don't know Hector...... I just don't understand why anyone has a problem with him for saying something, when he is trying to do something good to help someone else.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: ASK HIM?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:30 PM~18116275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:29 PM~18116849
> *THEN WHO YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH???!!!!!!.....FU!!!!!!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WITH THE FOOL THAT HASNT HOOKED UP WITH :biggrin: A BEER :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 06:30 PM~18116866
> *
> *


 What up Mr. T!!!!

You like that don't you! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:27 PM~18116832
> *IM BEING ASKED TO DJ THIS EVENT....IF YOU GO BACK FAR ENOUGH YOULL SEE HECTO SAYING "DONT MAKE ME BEGG"....WELL DONT MAKE ME BEGG....IF OTHER DJ's ARE GETTING PAID TO DO A SHOW, WHY CANT I???.....JUST CAUSE IM A FELLOW BROTHER IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE?????.....BOTTOM LINE IS THIS....ILL DO IT IF I GET PAID.......IF NOT....IM SORRY.......THATS THE BEST I CAN DO....
> *


Ok, you're unable to DJ the event. Everyone can respect that.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:31 PM~18116877
> *What up Mr. T!!!!
> 
> You like that don't you! :biggrin:
> *


DRUNK MR T


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 06:31 PM~18116876
> *WITH THE FOOL THAT HASNT HOOKED UP WITH  :biggrin: A BEER :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: I have not even seen you yet :twak: 







no more beer for you! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:33 PM~18116896
> *:twak: I have not even seen you yet :twak:
> no more beer for you! :0
> *


NO!!!!



IM SORRY!!!!!!!!!



PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!

DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

oldskool 62, azmobn06, childsplay69, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 97TownCar, joe 2 64s, CLEMENTE, gzking, ROLL'N, j_mann
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:31 PM~18116877
> *What up Mr. T!!!!
> 
> You like that don't you! :biggrin:
> *


yes!

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

...alot going on here today :around:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 07:06 PM~18116597
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wave: when the next video coming out homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18116931
> *New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What is considered a REAL OG Member??? Do I qualify???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:32 PM~18116894
> *DRUNK MR T
> *


not yet....... :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18116931
> *New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I will add "New rule" #2:

No more calling out OG members to volunteer or donate shit!!! Keep it....."General"..........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18116931
> *New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THIS AINT "MYSPACE"................


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Jul 22 2010, 07:36 PM~18116931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ROLLIN TO 75TH?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:38 PM~18116955
> *What is considered a REAL OG Member??? Do I qualify???
> *


I will speak with other OG's and get back to you on that..... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:36 PM~18116931
> *New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I remember getting on here the first time with BUBBZ, TROUBLE, you and the rest of the gang


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:32 PM~18116890
> *Ok, you're unable to DJ the event. Everyone can respect that.
> *



ITS NOT THAT IM UNABLE TO...ITS I WONT DO IT FOR FREE........LETS GET IT RIGHT.......


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:38 PM~18116955
> *What is considered a REAL OG Member??? Do I qualify???
> *


you petrified :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:39 PM~18116960
> *I will add "New rule" #2:
> 
> No more calling out OG members to volunteer or donate shit!!!  Keep it....."General"..........
> *


I agree...if you want to help, help...if you don't then don't.



> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:39 PM~18116961
> *THIS AINT "MYSPACE"................
> *


Raise your hand before you speak out in class.



> AND YOU HAVE TO PAY A BEER!
> Beer is what I need after all this BS!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, D.J. Midnite, azmobn06, Knightstalker, JEN IN PHX, CLEMENTE, Art Buck, unity_mike, YOUNG ROGUE, oldskool 62, ROLL'N, childsplay69, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 97TownCar, joe 2 64s, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, gzking, j_mann

Busy as hell up in here!!!! :wow: I am TATA so I am OG Right?????????? Help me fellas!! LOL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:40 PM~18116967
> *I will speak with other OG's and get back to you on that..... :biggrin:
> *



YOU NOT EVEN OG STATUS......HOW CAN YOU SPEAK WITH OTHER "OG's'????....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 22 2010, 06:32 PM~18116894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was calling you "Drunk Mr T"......I guess you barrachos understand one another LOL!




> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:38 PM~18116955
> *What is considered a REAL OG Member??? Do I qualify???
> *


'04 and older.............we may have to "grandfather" you in since you are old and we can't wait that long..........


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:37 PM~18116935
> *oldskool 62, azmobn06, childsplay69, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 97TownCar, joe 2 64s, CLEMENTE, gzking, ROLL'N, j_mann
> :biggrin:
> *


whatz up x64 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 06:41 PM~18116991
> *you petrified :biggrin:
> *


So I am OG PETRIFIED!!!! damn thats old!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jul 22 2010, 07:38 PM~18116943
> *:wave: when the next video coming out homie
> *


*August late August! Holmz!!*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 07:41 PM~18116991
> *you petrified :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116967
> *I will speak with other OG's and get back to you on that..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: call me :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 22 2010, 07:38 PM~18116955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116967
> *I will speak with other OG's and get back to you on that..... :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU NEED TO BARROW HIS HEARING AID?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> Raise your hand before you speak out in class.
> 
> 
> 
> IM A GROWN ASS MAN DOGG.....DONT NEED TO RAISE MY HAND...BUT I WILL RAISE A BUD LITE TO MIKEY.......WHAT UP MIKEY!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'04 and older.............we may have to "grandfather" you in since you are old and we can't wait that long.......... 

Well whatever status I am I dont need to ask for permission do do shit up in here!!!
:biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 06:44 PM~18117026
> *August late August! Holmz!!
> *


Aye! I will pay you for the last one when I buy the next one! OK??? :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to clarify for everyone in this topic.....*DJ MIDNITE IS WILLING TO DJ THE UNPLANNED EVENT, HE IS JUST NOT WILLING TO DJ IT FOR FREE! *

Ok, well thank you. I'll see what I can do. PM your DJ rates, and thank you in advance.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18117004
> *YOU NOT EVEN OG STATUS......HOW CAN YOU SPEAK WITH OTHER "OG's'????....
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18117026
> *August late August! Holmz!!
> *


cant wait vol 18 17 16 15 are bad azz :nicoderm: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:45 PM~18117035
> *'04 and older.............we may have to "grandfather" you in since you are old and we can't wait that long..........
> 
> Well whatever status I am I dont need to ask for permission do do shit up in here!!!
> ...



stop stuttering puto!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:45 PM~18117037
> *Aye!  I will pay you for the last one when I buy the next one! OK??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18117004
> *YOU NOT EVEN OG STATUS......HOW CAN YOU SPEAK WITH OTHER "OG's'????....
> *


How do you know?



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:45 PM~18117035
> *'04 and older.............we may have to "grandfather" you in since you are old and we can't wait that long..........
> :biggrin:
> Well whatever status I am I dont need to ask for permission do do shit up in here!!!
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jul 22 2010, 07:46 PM~18117054
> *cant wait vol 18 17 16  15 are bad azz  :nicoderm:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


*Thanks Homie!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 06:44 PM~18117026
> *August late August! Holmz!!
> *


jUST MAKE SURE I WIN THE ADE  X DUMP FOR MY AIR BAG SET UP!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:48 PM~18117078
> *jUST MAKE SURE I WIN THE ADE  X DUMP FOR MY AIR BAG SET UP!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:46 PM~18117056
> *stop stuttering puto!
> *


wHO IS SSSSSSTSTSTSTSTSTSTSTUDERING JACKASS!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 07:16 PM~18116704
> *Man! hey forever mobbin chevys Thanks Homie! as for he rest its all good no one asked you to help directly! and i know alot of you don't support me and that's okay! i started doing videos in phoenix and has made Arizona a worldwide attraction whether or not you all see it or know it that's what it is! Ive always been up to come out and support you all period! i lost big with the camera being stolen! life happens and i see a few people coming forward and saying hey we gonna help you out roll'n regardless! Thank you! all the rest of you haters hate! cause i will be fine with or with out your support! new image soldier WOW homie like that? art loks is it? man you don't even have to post to anything pertaining to me but its weird how you get all defensive when hector post stuff about me and he isn't even asking you to really do anything! I don't get it, if there is a show that is being thrown for me coo i wouldn't expect any of you guys or girls to show up if you did i would be more then grateful! if there is no show thrown for me then so be it! i haven't always gotten alot of support and i don't expect it to change now so! Thank you all that do support me and for you that done maybe one day! Thank you lowrider style C.C for your support!! as for everyone saying they have my back really? cause a few of you that say that i know you don't and i wont call names! Primer665 you coo with me homie i wasn't referring to you at all!! ARIZONA I have nothing but love you all and i show it, no matter what i do and or where i go Arizona is where i am from,live and started that will never change! So i supporting you will always be!!!! Thanks!!!!
> *


:werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:48 PM~18117078
> *jUST MAKE SURE I WIN THE ADE  X DUMP FOR MY AIR BAG SET UP!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Shit yeah! you can install it right next to your muffler bearings!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> I thought he was calling you "Drunk Mr T"......I guess you barrachos understand one another LOL!
> :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> I agree...if you want to help, help...if you don't then don't.
> Raise your hand before you speak out in class.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:43 PM~18117014
> *So I am OG PETRIFIED!!!! damn thats old!!  :biggrin:
> *


I told you, you older than cosmic dust........

....you rode in from the "BIG BANG" theory :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:45 PM~18117038
> *That was the good old days!  LOL :biggrin:
> I would like to clarify for everyone in this topic.....DJ MIDNITE IS WILLING TO DJ THE UNPLANNED EVENT, HE IS JUST NOT WILLING TO DJ IT FOR FREE!
> 
> ...



      































































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:49 PM~18117089
> *wHO IS SSSSSSTSTSTSTSTSTSTSTUDERING JACKASS!! :wow:
> *



dododododododododododododododododododdo I qualify? Mas Puto! :run:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18117090
> *:werd:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:49 PM~18117092
> *Shit yeah!  you can install it right next to your muffler bearings!
> *


WAIT, IT THOUGHT IT ATTACHED TO THE FLUX CAPACITOR NEXT TO MY RESTRICTOR :biggrin: PLATE!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:50 PM~18117099
> *drink beer save the whales
> you got my vote
> I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> That was the good old days! LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> yes they we're


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:51 PM~18117114
> *WAIT, IT THOUGHT IT ATTACHED TO THE FLUX CAPACITOR NEXT TO MY RESTRICTOR :biggrin:  PLATE!
> *


no next to mangalator acrossed from the cissalator..... :wow:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:51 PM~18117114
> *WAIT, IT THOUGHT IT ATTACHED TO THE FLUX CAPACITOR NEXT TO MY RESTRICTOR :biggrin:  PLATE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Raise your hand before you speak out in class.
> > IM A GROWN ASS MAN DOGG.....DONT NEED TO RAISE MY HAND...BUT I WILL RAISE A BUD LITE TO MIKEY.......WHAT UP MIKEY!!!!!!!!.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE CALLED EVERYONE AND SAID .."ITS GOIN DOWN ON THE AZ SIDE ESE...... LOG IN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:51 PM~18117114
> *WAIT, IT THOUGHT IT ATTACHED TO THE FLUX CAPACITOR NEXT TO MY RESTRICTOR :biggrin:  PLATE!
> *



MAKE SURE IT COMES WITH THE CANOOTER VALVE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: ....SUP TATA LUNA???!!!.....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:53 PM~18117140
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE CALLED EVERYONE AND SAID .."ITS GOIN DOWN ON THE AZ SIDE ESE...... LOG IN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:50 PM~18117099
> *drink beer save the whales
> you got my vote
> I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!
> ...




WHAT UP MIKEY R U GOING TO 75TH ON SATURDAY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18117092
> *Shit yeah!  you can install it right next to your muffler bearings!
> *


or Luna can install it next to the voicecoil in the muffler :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HES GOING TO GET THE BELT NOW

HOMEY CARDS ABOUT TO BE PULLED UP IN HERE UNLESS YOU ALL ARE NICE!!!

 :biggrin: :0


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:45 PM~18117038
> *That was the good old days!  LOL :biggrin:
> I would like to clarify for everyone in this topic.....DJ MIDNITE IS WILLING TO DJ THE UNPLANNED EVENT, HE IS JUST NOT WILLING TO DJ IT FOR FREE!
> 
> ...



ARE YOU FLIRTING WITH ME???????......... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:53 PM~18117148
> *MAKE SURE IT COMES WITH THE CANOOTER VALVE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....SUP TATA LUNA???!!!.....
> *


SUP DJ, HOW YOU BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:55 PM~18117160
> *HES GOING TO GET THE BELT NOW
> 
> HOMEY CARDS ABOUT TO BE PULLED UP IN HERE UNLESS YOU ALL ARE NICE!!!
> ...



FUCK IT!!!...I FORFIT MINE!!!!!........


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:56 PM~18117175
> *SUP DJ, HOW YOU BEEN? :biggrin:
> *



You flirting with him? :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:55 PM~18117160
> *HES GOING TO GET THE BELT NOW
> 
> HOMEY CARDS ABOUT TO BE PULLED UP IN HERE UNLESS YOU ALL ARE NICE!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:56 PM~18117175
> *SUP DJ, HOW YOU BEEN? :biggrin:
> *



IVE SEEN AND HAD BETTER DAYS.........YOU?????......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 22 2010, 07:48 PM~18117078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 unity_mike, oldskool 62, azmobn06, childsplay69, Art Buck, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 97TownCar, joe 2 64s, CLEMENTE, gzking, ROLL'N, j_mann



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:51 PM~18117114
> *WAIT, IT THOUGHT IT ATTACHED TO THE FLUX CAPACITOR NEXT TO MY RESTRICTOR :biggrin:  PLATE!
> *


YOU HAVE ONE OF THOSE TO!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18117178
> *FUCK IT!!!...I FORFIT MINE!!!!!........
> *


WERE YOU NOT NICE??? :uh:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18117158
> *or Luna can install it next to the voicecoil in the muffler :wow:
> *


*Adex Andy said he would use that car on the next add if he did that!Hahaha J/K*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18117181
> *You flirting with him? :roflmao:
> *


JEALOUS ARTIE......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18117181
> *You flirting with him? :roflmao:
> *



I THINK HE WAS....YOU SHOULD SEE THE "PM" I JUST GOT.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18117194
> *WERE YOU NOT NICE??? :uh:
> *



NO..IM JUST GONNA DO LIKE ART BUCK AND NOT GIVE A FUCK.......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 06:58 PM~18117204
> *JEALOUS ARTIE......
> *


True Homies know that it "ARTY"!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: azmobn06, Art Buck, KrAzE1, ART LOKS, BIGBOO475365, D.J. Midnite, ROLL'N, Mr.Andres, Lunas64, kraz13, MY85TOY PHX AZ, unity_mike, CLEMENTE, SS520, 97TownCar, gzking, joe 2 64s, SANDALWOODCG, JEN IN PHX



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 06:58 PM~18117205
> *I THINK HE WAS....YOU SHOULD SEE THE "PM" I JUST GOT.... :0  :0  :0
> *


LIAR LIAR!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 07:58 PM~18117197
> *Adex Andy said he would use that car on the next add if he did that!Hahaha J/K
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:01 PM~18117225
> *True Homies know that it "ARTY"!
> *


OLD FUCKERS DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL........ :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 08:36 PM~18116931
> *New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 06:58 PM~18117197
> *Adex Andy said he would use that car on the next add if he did that!Hahaha J/K
> *


LETS DO IT ROLLN, FIRST AIRBAGGED SIX4 TO GRACE YOUR COVER!! WHY NOT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


I HAVE A ROLLIN VIDEO STUCK IN MY DVD PLAYER IN MY TRUCK!
MY KIDS ARE ALWAYS YELLING THEY WANT TO WATCH TOY STORY!
I JUST TELL THEM TO WATCH THE CAR GO UP AND DOWN


> > That was the good old days! LOL :biggrin:
> > yes they we're
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 22 2010, 07:03 PM~18117244
> *:cheesy:
> *


Knightstalker<<<<<<<OG RIGHT THERRRRR!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 09:01 PM~18117225
> *True Homies know that it "MEATHEAD"!
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 07:02 PM~18117228
> *LIAR LIAR!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18117225
> *True Homies know that it "ARTY"!
> *


Yea foo :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Jul 22 2010, 07:58 PM~18117197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ THE SHIT IS ABOUT HOPPING!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 22 2010, 07:05 PM~18117269
> *
> *


'sup!!! What ever happened to "Corn Fed Fred"????


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 08:04 PM~18117254
> *I HAVE A ROLLIN VIDEO STUCK IN MY DVD PLAYER IN MY TRUCK!
> MY KIDS ARE ALWAYS YELLING THEY WANT TO WATCH TOY STORY!
> I JUST TELL THEM TO WATCH THE CAR GO UP AND DOWN
> ...


*haha! that what its about!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 09:04 PM~18117262
> *Knightstalker<<<<<<<OG RIGHT THERRRRR!
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 08:06 PM~18117284
> *'sup!!!  What ever happened to "Corn Fed Fred"????
> *


another cool homie I met on here....NO ****


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BRB..... GONNA CHECK OUT THE CABARET!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 08:06 PM~18117284
> *'sup!!!  What ever happened to "Corn Fed Fred"????
> *


*bubbzinaz?*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 08:07 PM~18117291
> *haha! that what its about!!!
> *


QUALITY FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 09:06 PM~18117284
> *'sup!!!  What ever happened to "Corn Fed Fred"????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 08:09 PM~18117319
> *QUALITY FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 08:08 PM~18117308
> *bubbzinaz?
> *


No.....RASCALKING..


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WAT UP AZ? 

WAT UP TERMITE, ROLL'N


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 07:02 PM~18117227
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: azmobn06, Art Buck, KrAzE1, ART LOKS, BIGBOO475365, D.J. Midnite, ROLL'N, Mr.Andres, Lunas64, kraz13, MY85TOY PHX AZ, unity_mike, CLEMENTE, SS520, 97TownCar, gzking, joe 2 64s, SANDALWOODCG, JEN IN PHX
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



THATS HECTOR HIDING............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 07:10 PM~18117336
> *No.....RASCALKING..
> *



That was Corn Fed Fred! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 09:10 PM~18117336
> *No.....RASCALKING..
> *


Aka the regulator :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18117337
> *WAT UP AZ?
> 
> WAT UP TERMITE, ROLL'N
> *


*Sup holmz?*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm out AZ side!!!!!!!!! Have a good nite everyone! Good times


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

CAN'T. CALL IT, HOWZ EVERYTHIN COMIN ALONG BRO?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18117337
> *WAT UP AZ?
> 
> WAT UP TERMITE, ROLL'N
> *


Sup Bro!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18117346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 22 2010, 08:08 PM~18117307
> *BRB..... GONNA CHECK OUT THE CABARET!! :biggrin:
> *


old perv :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 22 2010, 08:13 PM~18117367
> *CAN'T. CALL IT, HOWZ EVERYTHIN COMIN ALONG BRO?
> *


*Slowly but Surely *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:13 PM~18117362
> *I'm out AZ side!!!!!!!!!  Have a good nite everyone!  Good times
> *


LATERZ ARTHUR :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM OUT OF BEER! ILL BE BACK!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 08:13 PM~18117362
> *I'm out AZ side!!!!!!!!!  Have a good nite everyone!  Good times
> *


I'm out too....LATERZ


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 08:13 PM~18117370
> *Sup Bro!
> *


JUS BEEN WORKIN ON THE LINC,
HOWZ THE CADDY COMIN ALONG BRO?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PEACE AND SOUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLL! :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 08:14 PM~18117384
> *Slowly but Surely
> *


THATZ WATZ UP HOMIE STAY UP,
N KEEP DEM VIDEOZ COMIN


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i just read 10 pages :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18117688
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i just read 10 pages :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jul 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18117688
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i just read 10 pages :biggrin:
> *


when you learn to read fool! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Did i do thatttttttttt!!!! :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 09:35 PM~18118120
> *Did i do thatttttttttt!!!! :wow:
> *


oh shit Steve Urkel hacked into Hectors account :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18117725
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

compita, smiley602, 1968custom, ART LOKS

:wave: HOMIES


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 22 2010, 09:44 PM~18118216
> *CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> *


easy hector,why so violent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   























j/k homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_OH! AND LETS NOT FORGET THIS!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 09:44 PM~18118207
> *compita, smiley602, 1968custom, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave: HOMIES
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!too many pages to read f*@k that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 22 2010, 09:52 PM~18118311
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!too many pages to read f*@k that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i'm gettin a headache tryin to read all this :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 22 2010, 09:44 PM~18118207
> *compita, smiley602, 1968custom, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave: HOMIES
> *


whats good curtis 
:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jul 22 2010, 09:43 PM~18118197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up compita? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Riderz-4-Life, MANDOS69C/10

What up? How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: OGPLAYER, J2theCHI, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

What up homes?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

what up knighstalker how's it going?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18119048
> *Riderz-4-Life, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> What up? How's it going? :biggrin:
> *


:wow: NOW THAT WAS A WHOLE LOTTA READING!!! :run: I FINALLY GOT TO THE LAST PAGE!!!! :h5: WHAT UP PLAYA! :wave: HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 11:24 PM~18119400
> *:wow: NOW THAT WAS A WHOLE LOTTA READING!!! :run: I FINALLY GOT TO THE LAST PAGE!!!! :h5: WHAT UP PLAYA! :wave: HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING?
> *


Hahaha I know novel after novels huh! I'm doing good thanks for asking. How you doing?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:36 PM~18116931
> *New rule for OG AZ side: For all members of Layitlow, that are not real OG members...you need to have posts approved by an OG of AZ side thread prior to posting.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U so crazy Jen.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 11:28 PM~18119438
> *Hahaha I know novel after novels huh!  I'm doing good thanks for asking. How you doing?
> *


:yes: :biggrin: I AM DOING REALLY GOOD!!  MY SUEGRA LIVES WITH US NOW AND SHE HAS BEEN SPOILING ME WITH SOME OG MEXICAN COOKING!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 11:39 PM~18119532
> *:yes: :biggrin: I AM DOING REALLY GOOD!!  MY SUEGRA LIVES WITH US NOW AND SHE HAS BEEN SPOILING ME WITH SOME OG MEXICAN COOKING!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool are you bringing your lady Sunday?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: WELL I AM OUT THIS.......... :biggrin: GOODNIGHT PLAYA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 11:41 PM~18119542
> *That's cool are you bringing your lady Sunday?
> *


:dunno: I WILL BE AT A MEETING BEFORE I HEAD OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 11:41 PM~18119549
> *:420: WELL I AM OUT THIS.......... :biggrin: GOODNIGHT PLAYA!
> *


Good night homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18119560
> *:dunno: I WILL BE AT A MEETING BEFORE I HEAD OVER THERE :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool was just asking :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18119562
> *Good night homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 04:04 PM~18115000
> *ITS OK...HE MENT IT LIKE THAT......
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 05:05 PM~18115546
> *I WOULD HUH?????....BUT I WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ANY OF YOUR OTHER SHOWS THAT YOU JUST DID.....WAS I??????....HMMMMMMM?????......
> *


you were good for my show everyone said who that puto on the dj lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 12:53 AM~18119857
> *:biggrin:  :angry:
> *


Q vole HATER. HOW WAS TRABAJO!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:11 PM~18116653
> *I DONT THINK THERE PROBLEM IS WITH ROLLIN'
> *


this has nothing to do with rolling I talked to him a couple of hours ago, I want to apologize if I said anything wrong towards jamal am cool with him and he knows whats up, as far as this novela goes it was me and not my club New Image he been there for us at our show sorry again homie you know my point of view and it was nothing against you much love and respect.  ps If anyone wants to hit me up about this or anything pm me cuz this novelas get old.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 22 2010, 07:25 PM~18116809
> *I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HECTOR!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HECTOR?
> ...


x2 5 784587


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 22 2010, 07:27 PM~18116832
> *IM BEING ASKED TO DJ THIS EVENT....IF YOU GO BACK FAR ENOUGH YOULL SEE HECTO SAYING "DONT MAKE ME BEGG"....WELL DONT MAKE ME BEGG....IF OTHER DJ's ARE GETTING PAID TO DO A SHOW, WHY CANT I???.....JUST CAUSE IM A FELLOW BROTHER IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE?????.....BOTTOM LINE IS THIS....ILL DO IT IF I GET PAID.......IF NOT....IM SORRY.......THATS THE BEST I CAN DO....
> *


well said man, family got to eat how your leg carnal.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 22 2010, 07:39 PM~18116960
> *I will add "New rule" #2:
> 
> No more calling out OG members to volunteer or donate shit!!!  Keep it....."General"..........
> *


amen to that art


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 22 2010, 09:50 PM~18118298
> *easy hector,why so violent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/k homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


digale pariente a la verga


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 23 2010, 01:13 AM~18119927
> *Q vole HATER. HOW WAS TRABAJO!!!!!!!
> *


who the hater wey


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 01:33 AM~18119971
> *who the hater wey
> *


My bad.


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

WAT UP AZ SIDE  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 12:20 AM~18119948
> *well said man, family got to eat how your leg carnal.
> *



ITS GETTING BETTER.....











YOU SEE....IM READY TO BUST A MUTHA FUCKIN' MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 01:33 AM~18119971
> *who the hater wey
> *


My bad.


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

I JUST HOPE ARPAIO CATCHES ALL YOU ******** AND SEND ALL YOU FUCKS BACK TO MEZICO.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Jul 23 2010, 01:14 AM~18120039
> *I JUST HOPE ARPAIO CATCHES ALL YOU ******** AND SEND ALL YOU FUCKS BACK TO MEZICO.
> *













GO BACK TO THE BASEMENT...........


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 02:19 AM~18120049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARRIVA LA 10 70


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

New Image Soldier - You can't say Roll'n doesn't rep AZ. I'm at shows and events all over the US, REPPIN AZ TO THE FULLEST! I see the same hand full of people every time, Spirit CC and Team Blow Me, and Intruders. So why all you other mother fuckers are at home, rubbin your dick on your keyboard, we are out in the streets doin the damn thing and Roll'n is right there with us.

DJ Nomoney, what kind of brother are you, that you can't help this guy out? Don't you know it's better to give than receive? Maybe that's why you having problems...karma came early! We don't need you to DJ shit so crawl back under the rock you came out of. 

And Nacho Libre, fuck off with your racist ass bullshit.


I go to more shows and events in one year, than half you fools attend in 10 years!!!!!! I got Jamal's back, and if you don't that's on you. Just remember the next time any one of you or your clubs has an event and wants my shop or my club support...FUCK YOU!

PS, when's the last time any of you have driven over 30 hours one way to a show??? That's what I thought!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 23 2010, 03:37 AM~18120068
> *New Image Soldier - You can't say Roll'n doesn't rep AZ. I'm at shows and events all over the US, REPPIN AZ TO THE FULLEST! I see the same hand full of people every time, Spirit CC and Team Blow Me, and Intruders. So why all you other mother fuckers are at home, rubbin your dick on your keyboard, we are out in the streets doin the damn thing and Roll'n is right there with us.
> 
> DJ Nomoney, what kind of brother are you, that you can't help this guy out? Don't you know it's better to give than receive? Maybe that's why you having problems...karma came early! We don't need you to DJ shit so crawl back under the rock you came out of.
> ...


 :wow: Damn... tell em how you really feel Guero :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:uh:  :0   :biggrin: :cheesy: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 07:16 PM~18116704
> *Man! hey forever mobbin chevys Thanks Homie! as for he rest its all good no one asked you to help directly! and i know alot of you don't support me and that's okay! i started doing videos in phoenix and has made Arizona a worldwide attraction whether or not you all see it or know it that's what it is! Ive always been up to come out and support you all period! i lost big with the camera being stolen! life happens and i see a few people coming forward and saying hey we gonna help you out roll'n regardless! Thank you! all the rest of you haters hate! cause i will be fine with or with out your support! new image soldier WOW homie like that? art loks is it? man you don't even have to post to anything pertaining to me but its weird how you get all defensive when hector post stuff about me and he isn't even asking you to really do anything! I don't get it, if there is a show that is being thrown for me coo i wouldn't expect any of you guys or girls to show up if you did i would be more then grateful! if there is no show thrown for me then so be it! i haven't always gotten alot of support and i don't expect it to change now so! Thank you all that do support me and for you that done maybe one day! Thank you lowrider style C.C for your support!! as for everyone saying they have my back really? cause a few of you that say that i know you don't and i wont call names! Primer665 you coo with me homie i wasn't referring to you at all!! ARIZONA I have nothing but love you all and i show it, no matter what i do and or where i go Arizona is where i am from,live and started that will never change! So i supporting you will always be!!!! Thanks!!!!
> *


Jamel was that u i seen in that regal yesterday????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 08:37 AM~18120872
> *:uh:    :0      :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :happysad:  :wow:
> *



*This post has been edited by Art Buck: Today, 08:42 AM*

:0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 07:15 AM~18121090
> *This post has been edited by Art Buck: Today, 08:42 AM
> 
> :0
> *


What????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: :biggrin:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 08:17 AM~18121097
> *What????????
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP ARTY :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 07:33 AM~18121216
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP ARTY :biggrin:
> *


not much just working MANDY! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 09:17 AM~18121097
> *What????????
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 23 2010, 02:37 AM~18120068
> *New Image Soldier - You can't say Roll'n doesn't rep AZ. I'm at shows and events all over the US, REPPIN AZ TO THE FULLEST! I see the same hand full of people every time, Spirit CC and Team Blow Me, and Intruders. So why all you other mother fuckers are at home, rubbin your dick on your keyboard, we are out in the streets doin the damn thing and Roll'n is right there with us.
> 
> DJ Nomoney, what kind of brother are you, that you can't help this guy out? Don't you know it's better to give than receive? Maybe that's why you having problems...karma came early! We don't need you to DJ shit so crawl back under the rock you came out of.
> ...


*
:biggrin: My Wigga! Thanks Holmz*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 08:06 AM~18121030
> *Jamel was that u i seen in that regal yesterday????
> *


*Man y'all be butchering my name all the time you CAN NOT MESS UP JAMAL I WONT GO FOR IT!! :biggrin: ITS ROLL'N  Naw holmz it wasn't me in no regal. Remember i don't got a car!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18121346
> *not much just working MANDY! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: ME TOO!  TAKING ADVANTAGE OF THE SOMEWHAT COOL WEATHER TO CLEAN UP THE YARD!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 09:07 AM~18121474
> *Man y'all be butchering my name all the time you CAN NOT MESS UP JAMAL I WONT GO FOR IT!!  :biggrin:  ITS ROLL'N   Naw holmz it wasn't me in no regal. Remember i don't got a car!! :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: THAT'S NOT WHAT I HEARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!*


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 09:07 AM~18121474
> *Man y'all be butchering my name all the time you CAN NOT MESS UP JAMAL I WONT GO FOR IT!!  :biggrin:  ITS ROLL'N   Naw holmz it wasn't me in no regal. Remember i don't got a car!! :biggrin:
> *


sorry jamal i know everyone spells my name tomas...lol hey pm me if ur still looking for those seats and some other G-14 STUFF.....lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 10:09 AM~18121491
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 08:58 AM~18121413
> *:dunno: :biggrin:
> *


'SUP :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 10:11 AM~18121506
> *'SUP :wave:
> *



Qvo homie? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 09:10 AM~18121499
> *sorry jamal i know everyone spells my name tomas...lol hey pm me if ur still looking for those seats and some other G-14 STUFF.....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  *isn't it Thomas?*


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 09:09 AM~18121491
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 09:13 AM~18121521
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   isn't it Thomas?
> *


 :biggrin: YUP


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 09:11 AM~18121503
> *:wave:
> *


*What it is Stalker??*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 09:12 AM~18121511
> *Qvo homie? :biggrin:
> *


JUS CHILLIN AND ENJOYING THE LITTLE BREAK FROM THE HEAT :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 09:14 AM~18121524
> *
> *


*Mando!!! what's Good holmz??!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 10:15 AM~18121535
> *What it is Stalker??
> *



Sup homie? :biggrin:


Stalker by itself don't sound right huh? hno: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 09:20 AM~18121584
> *Sup homie? :biggrin:
> Stalker by itself don't sound right huh? hno: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: *naw its coo!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 09:17 AM~18121557
> *Mando!!! what's Good holmz??!!
> *


NUTHIN MUCH! :happysad: ENJOYING THE RAIN AND SOMEWHAT COOL WEATHER uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 10:22 AM~18121599
> *:biggrin: naw its coo!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> New Image Soldier - You can't say Roll'n doesn't rep AZ. I'm at shows and events all over the US, REPPIN AZ TO THE FULLEST! I see the same hand full of people every time, Spirit CC and Team Blow Me, and Intruders. So why all you other mother fuckers are at home, rubbin your dick on your keyboard, we are out in the streets doin the damn thing and Roll'n is right there with us.
> 
> DJ Nomoney, what kind of brother are you, that you can't help this guy out? Don't you know it's better to give than receive? Maybe that's why you having problems...karma came early! We don't need you to DJ shit so crawl back under the rock you came out of.
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:ninja: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_OK HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS!!!! :biggrin: I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR BIG BEN!!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW ON JULY 11th HANGING OUT WITH LUIS (aka PUPPET) AND GATO!!!! IF ANYBODY HAS HEARD FROM OR SEEN BIG BEN PLEASE CONTACT THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES!!!! THANK YOU!!!! _


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18121710
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS!!!! :biggrin: I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR BIG BEN!!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW ON JULY 11th HANGING OUT WITH LUIS (aka PUPPET) AND GATO!!!! IF ANYBODY HAS HEARD FROM OR SEEN BIG BEN PLEASE CONTACT THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 09:32 AM~18121710
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS!!!! :biggrin: I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR BIG BEN!!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW ON JULY 11th HANGING OUT WITH LUIS (aka PUPPET) AND GATO!!!! IF ANYBODY HAS HEARD FROM OR SEEN BIG BEN PLEASE CONTACT THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!
> *


maybe he over payed his internet bill again??????? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 09:34 AM~18121726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 09:32 AM~18121710
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS!!!! :biggrin: I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR BIG BEN!!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW ON JULY 11th HANGING OUT WITH LUIS (aka PUPPET) AND GATO!!!! IF ANYBODY HAS HEARD FROM OR SEEN BIG BEN PLEASE CONTACT THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!
> *


*Don't contact the local authorities they will deport him!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 09:37 AM~18121754
> *maybe he over payed his internet bill again??????? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 09:39 AM~18121771
> *Don't contact the local authorities they will deport him!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

whats good fellas? Roll'n- you and i have never met, but i feel your situation. do you have a back up camera? i can ask around. i know a few people that come across things from time to time.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 10:39 AM~18121771
> *Don't contact the local authorities they will deport him!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Oh shit hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 09:32 AM~18121710
> *OK HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS!!!! :biggrin: I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALERT FOR BIG BEN!!!! HE WAS LAST SEEN AT THE HEELS N WHEELS SHOW ON JULY 11th HANGING OUT WITH LUIS (aka PUPPET) AND GATO!!!! IF ANYBODY HAS HEARD FROM OR SEEN BIG BEN PLEASE CONTACT THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES!!!! THANK YOU!!!!
> *


somebody left him in a corner lying in the fetal position. sticky, wet, and confused...( hopefully no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> > New Image Soldier - You can't say Roll'n doesn't rep AZ. I'm at shows and events all over the US, REPPIN AZ TO THE FULLEST! I see the same hand full of people every time, Spirit CC and Team Blow Me, and Intruders. So why all you other mother fuckers are at home, rubbin your dick on your keyboard, we are out in the streets doin the damn thing and Roll'n is right there with us.
> >
> > DJ Nomoney, what kind of brother are you, that you can't help this guy out? Don't you know it's better to give than receive? Maybe that's why you having problems...karma came early! We don't need you to DJ shit so crawl back under the rock you came out of.
> >
> > ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:46 AM~18121843
> *:wow:
> *



Qvo wey? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 10:47 AM~18121850
> *Qvo wey? :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE WHATS GOOD WITH YOU?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 AM~18121839
> *D.J! What lolo do you have?
> *



I MENT TO SAY A CLUB MEMBER OR ONE OF MY HOMIES......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 01:32 AM~18119968
> *digale pariente  a la verga
> *


OUCH!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 AM~18121839
> *D.J! What lolo do you have?
> *



SO NOW YU WANNA START RAGGIN' ON ME TOO????.....HEY HOMIE....I WAS WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT AND I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU...HELL I DONT EVEN WATCH YOUR VIDS BUT I WAS WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT.....SOMEONE ELSE FUCKED IT UP......SO NOW YOU WANNA RAG ON ME........NICE.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:48 AM~18121863
> *CHILLIN HOMIE WHATS GOOD WITH YOU?
> *



Same here... before going to bed :420:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 09:52 AM~18121892
> *I MENT TO SAY A CLUB MEMBER OR ONE OF MY HOMIES......
> *


*oh! okay coo! * :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 09:54 AM~18121914
> *SO NOW YU WANNA START RAGGIN' ON ME TOO????.....HEY HOMIE....I WAS WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT AND I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU...HELL I DONT EVEN WATCH YOUR VIDS BUT I WAS WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT.....SOMEONE ELSE FUCKED IT UP......SO NOW YOU WANNA RAG ON ME........NICE.....
> *


*im sorry how was i raggin on you by asking a question homie? you said next time my pumps go out so i wanted to know what kind of car you have thats all homie!*


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup rollin hows everyone in here today, rollin am sorry for all this drama me and you talked about all this, people dont know that but everyone should just drop it and use this site for lowriders since thats what is supposed to be once again rollin you know how I feel I was just trying to be fear and cut cheese to everyone equally now you told me how it really happend and am there for you much love and respect.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 10:03 AM~18121984
> *im sorry how was i raggin on you by asking a question homie? you said next time my pumps go out so i wanted to know what kind of car you have thats all homie!
> *


i see where u are coming from some times its easy to put a name with a car then a face.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 10:07 AM~18122021
> *sup rollin hows everyone in here today, rollin am sorry for all this drama me and you talked about all this, people dont know that but everyone should just drop it and use this site for lowriders since thats what is supposed to be once again rollin you know how I feel I was just trying to be fear and cut cheese to everyone equally now you told me how it really happend and am there for you much love and respect.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

this definately not 'O.G.' AZ side so much drama up in here nowadays


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 09:54 AM~18121914
> *SO NOW YU WANNA START RAGGIN' ON ME TOO????.....HEY HOMIE....I WAS WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT AND I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU...HELL I DONT EVEN WATCH YOUR VIDS BUT I WAS WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT.....SOMEONE ELSE FUCKED IT UP......SO NOW YOU WANNA RAG ON ME........NICE.....
> *


is someone a little defensive????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 10:09 AM~18122035
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so we cool? kfc or mexican food, kool aid or horchata its on me man jk :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 23 2010, 11:09 AM~18122036
> *this definately not 'O.G.' AZ side so much drama up in here nowadays
> *



...and fuckin novelas :nosad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ssssssssssssssssssso art you got all the beer yet


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ok am going back to sleep now :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 23 2010, 09:10 AM~18122047
> *is someone a little defensive????
> *



NO...JUST TIRED OF ALL THE BULLSHIT......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18122075
> *NO...JUST TIRED OF ALL THE BULLSHIT......
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 09:12 AM~18122067
> *ssssssssssssssssssso art you got all the beer yet
> *


FUCK YOU GUYS! WHEN YOU DRIVE 30 HOURS STRAIGHT I'LL BUY YOU A BEER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:NO ONE IS GETTING SHIT, YOU ALL DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT!


j/k....not yet but I will buy some for tomorrow


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 09:14 AM~18122081
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 11:13 AM~18122075
> *NO...JUST TIRED OF ALL THE BULLSHIT..... .
> *



:werd:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 10:15 AM~18122099
> *FUCK YOU GUYS!  WHEN YOU DRIVE 30 HOURS STRAIGHT I'LL BUY YOU A BEER! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:NO ONE IS GETTING SHIT, YOU ALL DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT!
> j/k....not yet but I will buy some for tomorrow
> *


ok but you said it tough no going back mikey said just a 30 pack for himself :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 09:10 AM~18122048
> *so we cool? kfc or mexican food, kool aid or horchata its on me man jk :biggrin:
> *



LETS GO TO IHOP......YOUR TREAT......MAYBE BRING JAMAL WITH YOU SO HE KNOWS WHATS REALLY GOING ON.......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 11:15 AM~18122099
> *FUCK YOU GUYS!  WHEN YOU DRIVE 30 HOURS STRAIGHT I'LL BUY YOU A BEER! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO ONE IS GETTING SHIT, YOU ALL DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT!
> j/k....not yet but I will buy some for tomorrow
> *



Umm... 15hours to cali... 15 hours back to nm... that's 30 :cheesy:


Better have my beer when I roll to az soon :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 23 2010, 10:18 AM~18122116
> *LETS GO TO IHOP......YOUR TREAT......MAYBE BRING JAMAL WITH YOU SO HE KNOWS WHATS REALLY GOING ON.......
> *


mmmmmh lunch was for me and jamal memer kfc or mexican food kool aid or horchata and he knows whats going on I talked to him last night


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18122143
> *What up homies? :biggrin:
> *


sup og


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*15 User(s) are reading this topic*


funny how BULLSHIT brings all the gente to LIL :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup tata/nana luna


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18122155
> *sup og
> *


chillin reading all the bullshit going on :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 11:20 AM~18122143
> *What up homies? :biggrin:
> *



:wave: Hey Moni... PM me your address... I got that thing Corina said she'd send you


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 10:22 AM~18122171
> *chillin reading all the bullshit going on :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Knightstalker, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ

:wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:24 AM~18122195
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Knightstalker, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ
> 
> ...


q onda wey


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18122159
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic
> funny how BULLSHIT brings all the gente to LIL :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *



well when that 1 Anonymous person calls everyone and tells them what's going on then everyone is on here :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 09:20 AM~18122146
> *mmmmmh lunch was for me and jamal memer kfc or mexican food kool aid or horchata and he knows whats going on I talked to him last night
> *



OK,...THATS FINE......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18122195
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Knightstalker, New-Image-soldier, D.J. Midnite, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, ART LOKS, MY85TOY PHX AZ, OGPLAYER, BigMandoAZ
> 
> ...



It's been fluctuating between that and 17... everytime I hit refresh the number goes up :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

talk to you all in a bit going to doc appt. :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18122202
> *well when that 1 Anonymous  person calls everyone and tells them what's going on then everyone is on here :biggrin:
> *



SPY? hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 11:25 AM~18122213
> *SPY? hno:
> *


 :biggrin:  NEGATIVE LOCO


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:26 AM~18122220
> *:biggrin:   NEGATIVE LOCO
> *



ORALE! 


NINJA STATUS :ninja:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18121710
> *<span style='color:NAVY'>
> Ben'sCustomWheels 6456
> Knightstalker 5009*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18122143
> *What up homies? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 09:22 AM~18122170
> *sup tata/nana luna
> *


I am good Homey! Jus waiting til this Az Side Storm blows over and we can do our thang!! Gonna be a good weekend for the Az Side. Saturday evening Cruise. Sunday bbq and the the Dennys thing! Hope we all can put it aside and hang out and have a good time!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 10:29 AM~18122249
> *Just thought about this... maybe I can regain the top spot with Ben gone :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 SO IF BEN IS FIRST AND YOU ARE SECOND  DOES THAT MEAN I AM IN THIRD FOR POSTING ON OG AZ SIDE!!?? :x: :x: :x: :cheesy:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18122282
> *I am good Homey! Jus waiting til this Az Side Storm blows over and we can do our thang!!  Gonna be a good weekend for the Az Side. Saturday evening Cruise. Sunday bbq and the the Dennys thing! Hope we all can put it aside and hang out and have a good time!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :x: :x: well said tata :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 11:32 AM~18122290
> *:0 :0 :0 SO IF BEN IS FIRST AND YOU ARE SECOND  DOES THAT MEAN I AM IN THIRD FOR POSTING ON OG AZ SIDE!!?? :x: :x: :x: :cheesy:
> *



:yes: fuckin whores... it took me years of posting to get that... :angry:

*Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
Poster Posts
Ben'sCustomWheels 6456
Knightstalker 5010
MANDOS69C/10 3607
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
azmobn06 2501
TROUBLE 2219
OGPLAYER 2168
BigMandoAZ 2133
Art Buck 2038
JEN IN PHX 1882
locdownmexikan 1855
357IN602 1777
unity_mike 1558
big ray 1525
ART LOKS 1482
Lunas64 1260
Lowrider Style CC 1145
New-Image-soldier 1098
TRUDAWG 1053
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
MARINATE 948
regal85 850
PHX CUSTOM TEES 848
DeeLoc 776
smiley_62 767
lil ese 764
LADY C 724
Justin-Az 664
DIRTY SOUTH 655
YOUNG ROGUE 584
gzking 569
D.J. Midnite 488
remione1 459
BIGRICHSPIRIT 457
Cadi4life 448
ARIZA70 440
PHXROJOE 429
compita 421
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 335
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 309
TRU CRUIZERS 288
GLENDALE GRL 285
smiley602 276
I. K. Rico 266
PURO CERVANTES 266
RedDog 262
cadillac jay 256
Twiins 239
ROLL'N 215
azroller 197
Riderz-4-Life 195
87CADDY 194
djsire 191
PHXKSTM 191
beanerman 185
SPIRITRUNNER74 183
MISS *V* 183
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
unity1963 161
cutlass.hopper 160
mxcn_roc 150
sixninebuicks 145
refined93 145
HATERADE 142
ForeverMobinChevys 140
CHUCKS66 139
toons 139
94sikdeville602 138
4DA 8O5 137
purecandy az 135
Icemanrandy 133
hoppers602 133
Candy Blue 64 133
UNTOUCHABLE1 130
MonteLoko87 117
robs68 115
LUXURY 114
kraz13 113
gibby64 112
j_mann 111
primer665 111
Teamblowme602 110
BIG NICK 109
J2theCHI 104
KING OF AZ!!! 98
602 Monte 96
Nacho Individuals LA 95
tyrone_rolls_a_85 93
BIGBODY96 92
mando 91
Mr.Andres 90
MC83 89
ROLLERZ_47 89
big boy 1 88
dads86regal 87
chilango's-67 86
Fleetwood Rider 86
blaklak96 83
kiakirk007 83
1morecutty 82
NIMSTER64 81
MR_NAW_T_1 80
childsplay69 78
62wildcat 76
TOP GUN 74
Senor Chapulin 71
brownpridethug21 71
henry castillo 71
BIGHAPPY55 71
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 70
Techniquesphx 68
neto 65 67
calaveras73 67
purpl7duece 65
Loco Yesca 62
big86ben 62
Ryder IV Life 62
phx rider 62
BIG I FROM AZ 62
WEST COAST HOPPER 61
EASTSIDA 59
64sub 58
#1stunna 57
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 56
UPINSMOKE602 56
MY85TOY PHX AZ 55
GAME TIME 55
MARIO_B 55
hrojop2 54
jsobera 54
knightowl480 54
Maricoparider 53
rd62rdstr 52
calicat 50
STR8_CLOWN'N 50
armando martinez 50
AZGTIMIN64 49
Mistah.Martinez 48
SPIRIT 62 48
RO 4 LIFE 47
97TownCar 46
CDIDDY 46
joe 2 64s 43
UceGiggles 42
todamadre c.c 41
custom 41
PHXRollin 40
BIGGATO799 40
BIRD CITY BEAUTY 39
SMOKINATOKE 37
toker602 37
HOE81 36
seicerodos 36
Galaxieriderz 36
ragtop73 35
INTRUDERS_PHXAZ 35
azrdr 34
1983 lincoln 33
DIPPINIT 33
WUTITDU 33
Big Roach Hydros 33
Delwons 33
Az Events n Picz 32
RAGSEVEN 32
FOOLISH ONE 32
cutlass_rider 32
Black86Cutty 32
4_ever_green 31
AZ WAR CHIEF 31
AZs finest13 31
Loco Low Tucson 520 30
WiLlIe_YuM 30
kandylac 30
BackyardAZ 30
INSTIGATORR 30
M in Avondale 29
79 HEAT BEATER 29
Big Rich 29
Crazy Cutty 29
el camino man 29
JB602 29
A Rod 28
gordobig818 27
t_durden 27
WhoinAZ 27
eight_tre_regal_man 27
CHUCKIEBOYGT 27
p dogg 27
oldskool 62 27
CLEMENTE 26
genuine 26
Low Lac 25
teamblowmenow 25
let_it_go 25
jcrodriguez1975 24
Ariza photography 24
EL BLUEPRINT 24
malerie 24
Ilyciah M 24
SpyCam 23
PHX_DIPPIN 23
HYPNOTIC87 23
thestrongsurvive 22
JMCUSTOMS1 22
bonneville77 22
TonyO 22
AzsMostHated 21
STEADYDIPPIN09 21
Unlimited Hustle 21
2000 TOWNCAR 21
Lowroder63 21
bonez(480) 21
KrAzE1 21
dodgers_fan 21
87LUXURY 21
eledog 21
rgarcia15928 20
BIGTONY 20
CoupeDeville 20
Howard 20
true rider 20
JM0NEY 19
DISTINGUISHED1 19
GRUMPY36 19
COOLIDGE4LIFE 19
dippin84cutty 19
bighomies 19
Infamous James 19
~nip/tuck~ 19
montecarlo1987ls 19
1VATO64 18
worldwidesetup 18
mesa 480 18
sand1 18
BLVD66 17
goose 17
1968custom 17
chubsdaddycustoms 16
Pitirijas 16
mal_602chick 16
Toro 16
74 RAG 16
All Out Customs 16
rollerzonlypimp 15
Christina_602 15
LOS de BLE 15
GREEN EYED MEX 15
showandgo 15
nigdawg 15
B O L O 15
"spokes" 15
Big Worm 15
AzRockabilly.net 14
MAKEITHAPPEN 14
8Monte5 14
bigal602 14
CHEVYMAN480 14
LIL PHX 13
RIDERCHRONICLES 13
WYNER23 13
simp64 13
jusbcuz 13
KERN_COUNTYS_FINEST 13
51gjr 13
o g switchman 12
1 LO 64 12
azlow4life 12
SmileNowCryLater 12
Big nene 1 12
TopDogg 12
Ihop 12
Gotti 12
SPIRIT602 12
phoenixaz1966 11
BIG M GLENDALE AZ 11
backyard boogie cc 11
LINCOLNSAL 11
OneStopCustoms 11
Dookie&J-Bone 11
soyguera13 10
ricardo hernandez 10
Dirty Pirate 10
tonedox1 10
money addiction 10
NEW VISION C.C 10
RIDERZ NETWORK 10
roadmaster95 10
RMPHX3 10
grand natinal 84 10
MelaPelan 10
rc4life 10
Payasomm 10
auggie_97tc 10
rudyrangel 10
MCBENERONE 10
wally dogg 10*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:40 AM~18122368
> * ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?
> *


me me me me


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:40 AM~18122368
> * ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?
> *


where at?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 09:40 AM~18122368
> * ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?
> *


I will be there at 730 to set up camp Bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF. DUMBASS FOOLS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 23 2010, 11:56 AM~18122495
> *WTF. DUMBASS FOOLS
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin idiots... 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:










:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 09:40 AM~18122368
> * ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?
> *


ME


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 10:51 AM~18122456
> *where at?
> *


:twak: :twak: IT IS GONNA BE AT FUEGO'S BAR AND GRILL HOMITO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 23 2010, 09:51 AM~18122456
> *where at?
> *


Fuegos. Where u buyin me a beer!! 8 to 2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 10:35 AM~18122322
> *:yes: fuckin whores... it took me years of posting to get that... :angry:
> 
> MANDOS69C/10  3607</span>
> ...


:thumbsup: WOO HOO!!!! :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE FOR POSTING THAT UP!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BRING THE LOW LOWS OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 11:01 AM~18122551
> *:twak: :twak: IT IS GONNA BE AT FUEGO'S BAR AND GRILL HOMITO!! :biggrin:
> *


orale


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:14 AM~18122649
> *BRING THE LOW LOWS OUT! :biggrin:
> *


  OK........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 10:29 AM~18122249
> *Just thought about this... maybe I can regain the top spot with Ben gone :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind, just saw it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 12:17 PM~18122678
> * OK........
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 23 2010, 10:35 AM~18122322
> *:yes: fuckin whores... it took me years of posting to get that... :angry:
> 
> Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Any body have a drive line for a G-Body for sale?????????

PM me


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:40 AM~18122368
> * ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?
> *


Ima try to be there


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 23 2010, 11:22 AM~18122720
> *Any body have a drive line for a G-Body for sale?????????
> 
> PM me
> *



" I HAVE ONE " NOT FOR SALE ,, JUST COME AND PICK IT UP  


:biggrin: { 602 } 448-6328 WEASEL : KNIGHTS IMAGE C C


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 23 2010, 12:04 PM~18123038
> *" I HAVE ONE "  NOT FOR SALE ,,  JUST COME AND PICK IT UP
> :biggrin: { 602 } 448-6328      WEASEL : KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> *


Cool homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 23 2010, 12:04 PM~18123038
> *" I HAVE ONE "  NOT FOR SALE ,,  JUST COME AND PICK IT UP
> :biggrin: { 602 } 448-6328      WEASEL : KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> *


Thanks!!

be there later today


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> > New Image Soldier - You can't say Roll'n doesn't rep AZ. I'm at shows and events all over the US, REPPIN AZ TO THE FULLEST! I see the same hand full of people every time, Spirit CC and Team Blow Me, and Intruders. So why all you other mother fuckers are at home, rubbin your dick on your keyboard, we are out in the streets doin the damn thing and Roll'n is right there with us.
> >
> > DJ Nomoney, what kind of brother are you, that you can't help this guy out? Don't you know it's better to give than receive? Maybe that's why you having problems...karma came early! We don't need you to DJ shit so crawl back under the rock you came out of.
> >
> ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

WAS UP AZ ?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 23 2010, 12:04 PM~18123038
> *" I HAVE ONE "  NOT FOR SALE ,,  JUST COME AND PICK IT UP
> :biggrin: { 602 } 448-6328      WEASEL : KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> *


thats whats up right there good looking out Weasel


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 11:40 AM~18123320
> *thats whats up right there good looking out Weasel
> *


x 64!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 23 2010, 09:54 AM~18121914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18123038
> *" I HAVE ONE "  NOT FOR SALE ,,  JUST COME AND PICK IT UP
> :biggrin: { 602 } 448-6328      WEASEL : KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> *


Weasel, you got chrome undies for a 64 impala sittin in the yard to Bro!!!! LOL

J/K!!!! Thats kool shit Bro, what goes around.................


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 12:42 PM~18123332
> *x 64!
> *


whats good tata?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Good Afternoon AZ*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 11:44 AM~18123353
> *whats good tata?
> *


I am kool Tomas :0 Just waitin for the hours to go by so I can get my drink on and get ready for the car wash in the morning. Chawps asked me to help him out. Gonna roll out and support him. Hope its not tooo hot and it dont rain!!! You guys hittin the A & W?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 12:46 PM~18123366
> *I am kool Tomas  :0  Just waitin for the hours to go by so I can get my drink on and get ready for the car wash in the morning. Chawps asked me to help him out. Gonna roll out and support him. Hope its not tooo hot and it dont rain!!! You guys hittin the A & W?
> *


ill be there buddy and at the wash


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 11:44 AM~18123356
> *Good Afternoon AZ
> *


Sup Jamal, cant wait to win the Dump!!!! Gonna look good on my Air Tank! LOL
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 12:46 PM~18123366
> *I am kool Tomas  :0  Just waitin for the hours to go by so I can get my drink on and get ready for the car wash in the morning. Chawps asked me to help him out. Gonna roll out and support him. Hope its not tooo hot and it dont rain!!! You guys hittin the A & W?
> *


Rain may not be good for a car wash . Im tired of this heat also though but "its a dry heat". LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

whats up AZ SIDE


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 23 2010, 12:52 PM~18123408
> *Rain may not be good for a car wash .  Im tired of this heat also though but  "its a dry heat". LOL  :biggrin:
> *


rain or shine ill be there


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Jul 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18122282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP FOOL! LETS GO HALF ON A 30!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18123431
> *rain or shine ill be there
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm looking for one gold hex style knock off to complete my set. I bought a set of roadster 72 spoke wheels from a guy but he only had three knock offs. If anybody has one or a set let me know its a left side gold hex that I need


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 23 2010, 12:22 PM~18123679
> *FUCK PEACE! WHEN I SEE YOU TATA IM KICK YOUR CANE FROM UNDERNETH YOU! NO ****! :biggrin:
> SUP FOOL! LETS GO HALF ON A 30!
> *


Just make sure to put a cold beer in my hand when the cane falls Puto!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665+Jul 23 2010, 12:40 PM~18123320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 09:40 AM~18122368
> * ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING TOMARROW TO CHAWPS CAR WASH?
> *



I'll be there for a minute or 2 to Chawp it up


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18123038
> *" I HAVE ONE "  NOT FOR SALE ,,  JUST COME AND PICK IT UP
> :biggrin: { 602 } 448-6328      WEASEL : KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> *


  Real cool! thanks!  



> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 23 2010, 11:06 AM~18123057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 02:10 PM~18124088
> *Just make sure to put a cold beer in my hand when the cane falls Puto!! :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU TATA :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP JM0NEY, smiley602, 97TownCar, ART LOKS, Teamblowme602 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 23 2010, 03:07 PM~18124562
> *WHATS UP  JM0NEY, smiley602, 97TownCar, ART LOKS, Teamblowme602 :biggrin:
> *


what up mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
here at work just came back from buffalo browns for lunch!!!!
$2.50 24oz bottles all day everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

whats good az

el camino man, Pitirijas, JM0NEY, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18124608
> *what up mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> here at work just came back from buffalo browns for lunch!!!!
> $2.50 24oz bottles all day everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: YOU ROLLING TO A&W? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 23 2010, 03:07 PM~18124562
> *WHATS UP  JM0NEY, smiley602, 97TownCar, ART LOKS, Teamblowme602 :biggrin:
> *



what uo miguel


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 02:23 PM~18124706
> *whats good az
> 
> el camino man, Pitirijas, JM0NEY, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS
> *


Sup homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124706
> *whats good az
> 
> el camino man, Pitirijas, JM0NEY, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS
> *



What up? How's it going homie?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Jul 23 2010, 03:25 PM~18124731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not much about to go out and act like im working on my car and drink a few cold ones


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey luna... That guy never answered the phone from R&S.... Do you have an address for them?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 03:27 PM~18124755
> *not much about to go out and act like im working on my car and drink a few cold ones
> *



Cool :biggrin: Nice weather for working on the car today!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Luna? Ready for manana? remember no purses :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 03:28 PM~18124770
> *Cool  :biggrin: Nice weather for working on the car today!!!
> *



hell yeah it is and i gotta charge my batterys to :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 03:31 PM~18124806
> *hell yeah it is and i gotta charge my batterys to  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: well talk to you laterz my daughter is gonna be in a music video today and have to drive to scottsdale :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 03:33 PM~18124824
> *:biggrin:  well talk to you laterz my daughter is gonna be in a music video today and have to drive to scottsdale  :biggrin:
> *



lucky i just came from there not to long ago have fun


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124706
> *whats good az
> 
> el camino man, Pitirijas, JM0NEY, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS
> *


whats up carnalito!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124714
> *:biggrin: YOU ROLLING TO A&W? :biggrin:
> *


i dont know!!!!  

:wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 03:33 PM~18124824
> *:biggrin:  well talk to you laterz my daughter is gonna be in a music video today and have to drive to scottsdale  :biggrin:
> *


ya C.!!!!!!
you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats cool OG!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18125004
> *whats up carnalito!!!! :biggrin:
> *




WHATS GOOS ART :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

BIGHAPPY55, Teamblowme602, Justin-Az, BigMandoAZ

WHAT UP??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 03:24 PM~18124715
> *what uo miguel
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 23 2010, 04:11 PM~18125120
> *WHATS GOOS ART :biggrin:
> *


a
here at work,, havin my lil bro switch out some speakers in my truck,,,blew my 6x9's(no ****) and got me 2 12's w3's !! :cheesy: 

got them oldies for you homie!! i was on 69th and camelback last nite,,,,to lil to late,,, maybe this weekend homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SUP AZSIDE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

yall might know bout this site already but below is link to site with good prices on car audio.

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 23 2010, 05:15 PM~18125967
> *    :wave:  :wave:
> *


Killer Avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 23 2010, 04:58 PM~18125048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 23 2010, 08:39 AM~18121771
> *Don't contact the local authorities they will deport him!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 06:36 PM~18126113
> *Killer Avatar :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie not to many people know about Holbrook aka the Brook nice to get back once n awhile!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 23 2010, 08:35 PM~18126848
> *Thanks Homie not to many people know about Holbrook aka the Brook nice to get back once n awhile!!!!
> *


aye homie i got a friend lives out there,,,, his name is robert,,,,,and i forget hiz bro name!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 23 2010, 03:34 PM~18124838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies :biggrin: just got back had fun.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hope to see some of you guys there :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 09:38 PM~18127296
> *Thanks homies :biggrin:  just got back had fun.
> *


Did u shake ur money maker too OG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 23 2010, 11:07 PM~18127875
> *Did u shake ur money maker too OG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hahaha no :biggrin: but c got more shoots out of this one. She has one at 7am with MTV :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 23 2010, 09:38 PM~18127296
> *Thanks homies :biggrin:  just got back had fun.
> *



HOW WAS THE WEATHER OG


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 23 2010, 04:42 PM~18125358
> *a
> here at work,, havin my lil bro switch out some speakers in my truck,,,blew my 6x9's(no ****)  and got me 2 12's w3's !! :cheesy:
> 
> ...



LUCKY I WISH I HAD A SYSTEM LIKE YOU :biggrin: SO HOW MUCH DO I OWE YOU FOR THE TUNES


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 24 2010, 12:07 AM~18128177
> *HOW WAS THE WEATHER OG
> *


it was nice and cool hope it's like that on sunday!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 12:09 AM~18128186
> *it was nice and cool hope it's like that on sunday!!
> *


I HOPE SO TO :biggrin: SO MTV HUH LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 24 2010, 12:09 AM~18128192
> *I HOPE SO TO :biggrin:  SO MTV HUH LUCKY :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I am suppose to be a sleep :biggrin: got to get up at 5 am :biggrin: can't sleep though :uh:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 12:13 AM~18128202
> *Yeah I am suppose to be a sleep :biggrin:  got to get up at 5 am  :biggrin: can't sleep though :uh:
> *



YOU CANT SLEEP CAUSE YOU GOT THE LAYITLOW SINDROME :biggrin:


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 23 2010, 09:02 PM~18126611
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Lucky?? Stop by the thread sometime & say Q-Vo!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

whats up big rollin this is big rick single pump bitch whats been going on my buddie igot your back who cares about the haters you put me in all your videos so i gotyour back :guns: :guns:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:scrutinize: late night crew not working tonight???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jul 24 2010, 01:19 AM~18128221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning AZ..........Its that time again to ern a nother doller...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a little something to look at this morning......................



























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal+Jul 24 2010, 04:24 AM~18128631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that first chick looks scared!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18127702
> *    hope to see some of you guys there  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 24 2010, 12:19 AM~18128221
> *YOU CANT SLEEP CAUSE YOU GOT THE LAYITLOW SINDROME :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 05:20 AM~18128706
> *let me barrow a dolla!
> 
> that first chick looks scared!
> *




I know HUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 05:20 AM~18128706
> *let me barrow a dolla!
> 
> that first chick looks scared!
> *


:yes: SHE LOOKS LIKE hno: hno: :biggrin: QUE PASA 
MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 07:38 AM~18129110
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Good morning :biggrin: How's it going?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jul 23 2010, 08:02 PM~18126611
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wat up chuck


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 23 2010, 12:06 PM~18123057
> *Cool homie
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 23 2010, 12:07 PM~18123074
> *Thanks!!
> 
> be there later today
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 23 2010, 12:40 PM~18123320
> *thats whats up right there good looking out Weasel
> *







 THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 23 2010, 12:44 PM~18123350
> *Weasel, you got chrome undies for a 64 impala sittin in the yard to Bro!!!! LOL
> 
> J/K!!!! Thats kool shit Bro, what goes around.................
> *




" HHHAAAAA ! ! " GOOD ONE.... :loco: :loco: :loco: :nicoderm: "

I CAN GET PARTS FOR 64'S.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 02:27 PM~18124226
> * Real cool!  thanks!
> Yes it is.
> Hurry up and go get it foo!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...






:biggrin: " ANYTIME I CAN HELP "


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 24 2010, 11:16 AM~18130157
> *:biggrin:  " ANYTIME I CAN HELP "
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

" HOW IS EVERYBODY , THIS FINE SATURDAY  "


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 24 2010, 11:21 AM~18130188
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> " HOW IS EVERYBODY , THIS FINE SATURDAY   "
> *



I'm good hope everone else is doing good!!!


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up Az Side just wanted to see if anyone going out to the Main St. 
Cruise in Mesa today


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 11:25 AM~18130217
> *I'm good hope everone else is doing good!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 07:38 AM~18129110
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jul 24 2010, 11:06 AM~18130114
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good looking out again, got my (Albert's cutty) shit going


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good times "Chawping" it up the wash today    

got a good buzz going :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY WHERE IS BIG BEN ??????DID HE GET DEPORTED?????


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18130981
> *Good times "Chawping" it up the wash today
> 
> got a good buzz going :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: DAM IT WAS HOT ...................... BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THRU AND SHOWED SOME LOVE .....EVERYBODY GOT DOWN WASHING CARS THANKS ALOT FELLAS ......ANYTIME ILL BE DOWN TO RETURN THE FAVOR  


ARIZONA DONT SLEEP!!!!!! SE YOU AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 24 2010, 01:50 PM~18131083
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM IT WAS HOT ...................... BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THRU  AND SHOWED SOME LOVE .....EVERYBODY GOT DOWN WASHING CARS THANKS ALOT FELLAS ......ANYTIME ILL BE DOWN TO RETURN THE FAVOR
> ARIZONA DONT SLEEP!!!!!!    SE YOU AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT
> *


Anytime homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 24 2010, 01:55 PM~18131116
> *Anytime homie..  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 24 2010, 01:50 PM~18131083
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM IT WAS HOT ...................... BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THRU  AND SHOWED SOME LOVE .....EVERYBODY GOT DOWN WASHING CARS THANKS ALOT FELLAS ......ANYTIME ILL BE DOWN TO RETURN THE FAVOR
> ARIZONA DONT SLEEP!!!!!!    SE YOU AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18130981
> *Good times "Chawping" it up the wash today
> 
> got a good buzz going :biggrin:
> *


x70!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 24 2010, 01:55 PM~18131121
> *x2
> *


IT WAS KOO MEETING YOU TODAY HOMIE!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 24 2010, 12:07 PM~18130465
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP CURTIS! :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE CRUISE TONIGHT AT THE A&W?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

A GOT A HOT DATE TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!GOING TO CASINO AZ TO GO WATCH POWERDRIVE BAND PM IF YOU WANT TO MEET UP !(NO ****)

NEXT WEEK MY HOMIE TITO ORTIZ IS IN TOWN WE ARE DOING BREAKFAST IN SIDE DESERT SKY MALL 8:30-9:00AM PIC COMING SOOn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 02:20 PM~18131221
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP CURTIS! :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE CRUISE TONIGHT AT THE A&W?
> *


gonna try, got some things to take care


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 08:14 AM~18129248
> *Good morning  :biggrin:  How's it going?
> *


:wave: 'SUP OG PLAYA! :biggrin: READY FOR SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 24 2010, 11:42 AM~18130333
> *What up Az Side just wanted to see if anyone going out to  the Main St.
> Cruise in Mesa today
> *


nah homie we cruising the westside tonight! You should roll out there!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 02:18 PM~18131213
> *IT WAS KOO MEETING YOU TODAY HOMIE!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


Nice meeting all yall also man. no **** :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 PM~18131242
> *gonna try, got some things to take care
> *


ORALE! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 02:26 PM~18131247
> *:wave: 'SUP OG PLAYA! :biggrin: READY FOR SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!! :x: :x: :x:
> *



hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah I'm ready


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 24 2010, 02:27 PM~18131254
> *nah homie we cruising the westside tonight! You should roll out there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 02:33 PM~18131286
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah I'm ready
> *


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18130981
> *Good times "Chawping" it up the wash today
> 
> got a good buzz going :biggrin:
> *


weaklin


> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jul 24 2010, 01:50 PM~18131083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me to cant wait


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 24 2010, 02:27 PM~18131254
> *nah homie we cruising the westside tonight! You should roll out there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I TRADED 2 30 PACKS FOR THE TIRES I WON IN THE RAFFLE! BUD LIGHT FOR THE HOMIES TOGNIGHT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 02:44 PM~18131363
> *news flash az! justin is white! :biggrin: good man! didnt touch a beer
> *


Thats why Im the conservative cracker novela writer :biggrin: Gave up drinking 5yrs ago though and go to AA, so more beer for you


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 24 2010, 02:48 PM~18131389
> *Thats why Im the conservative cracker novela writer  :biggrin: Gave up drinking 5yrs ago though and go to AA, so more beer for you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Jul 24 2010, 02:49 PM~18131398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 01:46 PM~18131380
> *I TRADED 2 30 PACKS FOR THE TIRES I WON IN THE RAFFLE! BUD LIGHT FOR THE HOMIES TOGNIGHT
> *


I'll give you 3 30 packs for those tires homie :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 02:44 PM~18131363
> *news flash az! justin is white! :biggrin: good man! didnt touch a beer though! :scrutinize:
> *


You just figured this out today unity? :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Jul 24 2010, 02:50 PM~18131415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS KNEW BUT JUST GOT CONFIRMATION TODAY!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AZ SIDE, GOOD SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND THEIR FAMILIS WHO SHOWED UP TODAY TO BEAR THE HEAT TO HELP OUT "CHUMPS" AND HIS FRIEND AND THEIR FAMILY. THERE WAER LOTS OF CLUBS REPRESENTING! THANKS EVERYONE SEE YOU TONITE

AND A SHOUT OUT TO A NEW CLUB THAT I MET TODAY...LA GENTE. YOU FELLAS GOT DOWN ( i BETTER SAY NO ****) THANKS FOR COMING OUT!

 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 01:53 PM~18131433
> *DANM! DONE DEAL HOMIE! HOMIE ALREADY GOT THEM!
> ALWAYS KNEW BUT JUST GOT CONFIRMATION TODAY!
> *



Dammit  Oh well if I only knew :banghead:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

All kinds of people up in here

el camino man, LIFETIMER, Lunas64, Justin-Az, childsplay69, unity_mike, bonneville77, regal85, jachavez22, 97TownCar


----------



## LIFETIMER (Jul 17, 2010)

TO ALL GOOD TIMERS

IF ANY MEMBERS ARE GOING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HAVE YOUR PRESIDENT CALL ME SO WE COULD GET A HEAD COUNT AND SEE HOW MANY ROOMS WE NEED TO GET. IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 505-340-1178

MY HOUSE AND PAULS HOUSE ARE ALSO OPEN FOR YOU GUYS TO STAY AT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 02:46 PM~18131380
> *I TRADED 2 30 PACKS FOR THE TIRES I WON IN THE RAFFLE! BUD LIGHT FOR THE HOMIES TOGNIGHT
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP MIKEY! SO YOU WON THE TIRE RAFFLE!!??  LUNA TEXT ME EARLIER AND TOLD ME I WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB RAFFLE!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 03:03 PM~18131512
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP MIKEY! SO YOU WON THE TIRE RAFFLE!!??  LUNA TEXT ME EARLIER AND TOLD ME I WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB RAFFLE!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


congrates :biggrin: u gonna get the galant pinstripped?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good times out at the car wash in T-Town!!!!!!!!!

Good hanging with the Homies and meeting new people  

Big Congrats to those that won the raffle prizes :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 03:03 PM~18131512
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP MIKEY! SO YOU WON THE TIRE RAFFLE!!??  LUNA TEXT ME EARLIER AND TOLD ME I WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB RAFFLE!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


Ill trade you a 30 pack for the pinstriping.. since I see that's how you borrachos barter! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 02:30 PM~18131270
> *ORALE! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 24 2010, 03:11 PM~18131566
> *Ill trade you a 30 pack for the pinstriping.. since I see that's how you borrachos barter! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: I AM A PART-TIME BORRACHO!!! :biggrin: MIKEY IS A FULL-TIME BORRACHO!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 24 2010, 02:51 PM~18131416
> *You just figured this out today unity? :wow:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 03:03 PM~18131512
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP MIKEY! SO YOU WON THE TIRE RAFFLE!!??  LUNA TEXT ME EARLIER AND TOLD ME I WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB RAFFLE!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *



Awww didn't make it out there to buy raffle tickets!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 24 2010, 03:07 PM~18131538
> *congrates :biggrin: u gonna get the galant pinstripped?
> *


:biggrin: THANKS! :nono: I AM GONNA HAVE TO SAVE IT UNTIL MY C/10 IS DONE :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 24 2010, 03:09 PM~18131553
> *Good times out at the car wash in T-Town!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good hanging with the Homies and meeting new people
> ...


 x70!!!! :0 :0 :0 I WAS ONE OF THE WINNERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 03:27 PM~18131649
> * x70!!!! :0 :0 :0 I WAS ONE OF THE WINNERS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 03:20 PM~18131603
> *Awww didn't make it out there to buy raffle tickets!!!!
> *


:cheesy: WELL LUNA SAID THAT NO GIRLS WERE ALLOWED TO ENTER IN THE RAFFLES TODAY!!! :happysad:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 03:29 PM~18131656
> *CONGRATS  HOMIE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: THANKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 03:30 PM~18131663
> *:cheesy: WELL LUNA SAID THAT NO GIRLS WERE ALLOWED TO ENTER IN THE RAFFLES TODAY!!! :happysad:
> *


he wanted to be the only one with a purse


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 03:37 PM~18131696
> *he wanted to be the only one with a purse
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 03:37 PM~18131698
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY ON AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave:
> *


sup homies


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY+Jul 24 2010, 11:42 AM~18130333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well just checking i guess its off to the WestSide then See u 
Homies out there!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

damn it az i got sun burned bad!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 04:11 PM~18131857
> *damn it az i got sun burned bad!
> *


:0 :0 :0 WHAT UP :ninja: MIKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 24 2010, 03:42 PM~18131718
> *sup homies
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO HOMITO! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 04:25 PM~18131907
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO HOMITO! :biggrin:
> *


aqui curandomela q hay de nuevo


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

thnx again OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 24 2010, 03:30 PM~18131663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie hotter then fuk out there huh!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 04:22 PM~18131899
> *:0 :0 :0 WHAT UP :ninja: MIKE!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn i think i have heat stroke! i have a sun burn and a bad headache


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 04:55 PM~18132023
> *:angry:  ok I ain't gonna pull his homie card but I am gonna pull that DAMN PURSE!!! :biggrin:
> :biggrin: NOT ANY MORE IT GOT PULLED :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


JACK MOVE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 24 2010, 04:53 PM~18132015
> *thnx again OG
> *



You're welcome homie  Nice meeting you today :biggrin: 

I know who are all the cool homies on here!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 24 2010, 04:53 PM~18132015
> *thnx again OG
> *


A FOOL U BETTER CALL IN!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 04:57 PM~18132037
> *You're welcome homie   Nice meeting you today :biggrin:
> 
> I know who are all the cool homies on here!! :biggrin:
> *


thnx can't wait for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 04:58 PM~18132039
> *A FOOL U BETTER CALL IN!
> *


ill be out by 3 ese and me and you are drinkin a beer thnx for having my back no ****


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 04:57 PM~18132036
> *JACK MOVE! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but he had no money in it all that was in there were his booty shorts halter top and one high heel I think he traded the other one for a budlight :biggrin: 

























J/K LUNA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 04:55 PM~18132026
> *damn i think i have heat stroke! i have a sun burn and a bad headache
> *


better be good for tomorrow fucker


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 04:59 PM~18132048
> *Yeah but he had no money in it all that was in there were his booty shorts halter top and one high heel I think he traded the other one for a budlight :biggrin:
> J/K LUNA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 mmmmmh what color if I could ask :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 24 2010, 04:58 PM~18132043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


red halter and pink shorts oh shit he might have escaped from Joe Arpio's Jail :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 24 2010, 05:00 PM~18132051
> *better be good for tomorrow fucker
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 05:03 PM~18132070
> *:biggrin: Remember 1 drink :biggrin:
> red halter and pink shorts oh shit he might have escaped from Joe Arpio's Jail :biggrin:
> *


yup yu having 1 drink with all of us SALUD!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 24 2010, 04:59 PM~18132047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRYING! I FUCKEN BURNING UP! I HAVE A TOWEL ON MY HEAD AND DRINKING A GRIP OF WATER!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18132176
> *TRYING! I FUCKEN BURNING UP! I HAVE A TOWEL ON MY HEAD AND DRINKING A GRIP OF BUD LIGHT!
> *


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

If any one can help... I barely shut the trunk on my LS and now I cant open it. Nothing was in the way and I put the key in and it wont turn.... WTF.... I have someone coming to check it out too.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 24 2010, 01:50 PM~18131083
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM IT WAS HOT ...................... BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THRU  AND SHOWED SOME LOVE .....EVERYBODY GOT DOWN WASHING CARS THANKS ALOT FELLAS ......ANYTIME ILL BE DOWN TO RETURN THE FAVOR
> ARIZONA DONT SLEEP!!!!!!    SE YOU AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 02:46 PM~18131380
> *I TRADED 2 30 PACKS FOR THE TIRES I WON IN THE RAFFLE! BUD LIGHT FOR THE HOMIES TOGNIGHT
> *


you crazy homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 24 2010, 03:11 PM~18131566
> *Ill trade you a 30 pack for the pinstriping.. since I see that's how you borrachos barter! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 04:55 PM~18132026
> *damn i think i have heat stroke! i have a sun burn and a bad headache
> *


Weakling























:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18132176
> *:biggrin: ALL DAY FOOL
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



again




weaklin














:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 06:01 PM~18132382
> *again
> weaklin
> :biggrin:
> *


fucken sun


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18132176
> *:biggrin: ALL DAY FOOL
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WTF mikey and water I never heard that before unless he swiming :0


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

SOME FLICKS FROM THE VIDEO SHOOT YESTERDAY


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

I need all the help & support I can get Arizona.......
I'm working on an online magazine to represent the Arizona LOWrider LIFEstyle
Here are a few things I need.......
Lowrider submissions for photoshoots
Lowrider bike submissions for photoshoots
Models
Writers for layout articles
Photographers
Content ideas
Upcoming event information
Businesses that would like to be a part of LLM

If you can help please send all inquiries to>>> [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

* 
Majestics-Phoenix Car Wash 
Sunday the 25th 
Nunez Auto Repair 
41 E Broadway, Mesa, AZ 85210 
8-1. 
Hope to see you all there! 
*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 24 2010, 07:30 PM~18132755
> *SOME FLICKS FROM THE VIDEO SHOOT YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Thanks homie had fun out there :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 09:35 PM~18133557
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Thanks homie had fun out there :biggrin:
> *


hno: SUNDAY!! SUNDAY!! SUNDAY!! hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 04:55 PM~18132023
> *:angry:  ok I ain't gonna pull his homie card but I am gonna pull that DAMN PURSE!!! :biggrin:
> :biggrin: NOT ANY MORE IT GOT PULLED :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 24 2010, 04:41 PM~18131960
> *aqui curandomela q hay de nuevo
> *


:biggrin: ES TODO VIEJON! :scrutinize: WHERE WERE YOU EARLIER? WE WERE ALL AT THE CRUISE AT A&W!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 04:57 PM~18132037
> *You're welcome homie   Nice meeting you today :biggrin:
> 
> I know who are all the cool homies on here!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: AND YOU ARE THE COOLEST HOMEGIRL EVER!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 24 2010, 09:48 PM~18133641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18133759
> *YUP Making potato salad rite now  MMMmmmmmmm
> Thanks :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 CAN I R.S.V.P. FOR TOMORROW!!?? :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: I AM OUT!!!  GOTTA SAVE UP MY ENERGY FOR TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 03:55 PM~18132023
> *:angry:  ok I ain't gonna pull his homie card but I am gonna pull that DAMN PURSE!!! :biggrin:
> :biggrin: NOT ANY MORE IT GOT PULLED :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Thanks for pulling the purse OG, I dont want that shit no more!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Sup Az... Good night


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GREAT TURN OUT TONITE, LOTS OF KILLER CARS AND CAR CLUBS REPRESENTING!!! DUDE AT A & W SAYS THANKS & HE LOVES WHEN WE ALL SHOW UP!! GOOD TIMES KICKIN IT OUT THERE, TALKING WITH ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUB MEMBERS! WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! :biggrin:  PEACE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 24 2010, 10:18 PM~18133818
> *:0 :0 :0 CAN I R.S.V.P. FOR TOMORROW!!?? :x: :x: :biggrin:
> *



I got you on already homie!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 24 2010, 10:58 PM~18134083
> *Thanks for pulling the purse OG, I dont want that shit no more!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hahahahaha homies said to give it back to you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

good night everyone gotta be at the paark at 4:30 am to get a ramada  see you homies tomorrow!!! God Bless You All!!!!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 09:35 PM~18133557
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Thanks homie had fun out there :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS FOR MAKING IT O.G. INTRUDERS HADA GOOD TIME TO :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 24 2010, 11:15 PM~18134189
> * THANKS FOR MAKING IT O.G. INTRUDERS HADA GOOD TIME TO :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: sorry she can't make it tomorrow for the shoot maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

Good times out on the West Side Today !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 11:16 PM~18134202
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: sorry she can't make it tomorrow for the shoot maybe next time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD THE WILL BE A NEXT TIME


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 24 2010, 11:08 PM~18134148
> *GREAT TURN OUT TONITE, LOTS OF KILLER CARS AND CAR CLUBS REPRESENTING!!! DUDE AT A & W SAYS THANKS & HE LOVES WHEN WE ALL SHOW UP!! GOOD TIMES KICKIN IT OUT THERE, TALKING WITH ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUB MEMBERS! WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!  :biggrin:   PEACE
> *


A&W was a cool and allot of bad ass rides.


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 24 2010, 02:54 PM~18131442
> *AZ SIDE, GOOD SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND THEIR FAMILIS WHO SHOWED UP TODAY TO BEAR THE HEAT TO HELP OUT "CHUMPS" AND HIS FRIEND AND THEIR FAMILY. THERE WAER LOTS OF CLUBS REPRESENTING! THANKS EVERYONE SEE YOU TONITE
> 
> AND A SHOUT OUT TO A NEW CLUB THAT I MET TODAY...LA GENTE. YOU FELLAS GOT DOWN ( i BETTER SAY NO ****) THANKS FOR COMING OUT!
> ...


  we were happy to help out for the fallen homie. And it was nice to meet everybody today! We will do it again anytime to help out the raza! AZ CAR CLUBS TTMFT!!!!!!! Fuk Drama!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 24 2010, 11:31 PM~18134267
> *:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD THE WILL BE A NEXT TIME
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!  hno: IT'S SUNDAY!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 25 2010, 04:00 AM~18134787
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!    hno: IT'S SUNDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING! DAMN! MY BACK IS FUCKED UP! ITS RED AND LUMPY! FUCKEN SUN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA GATO?


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

GOODNIGHT AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 24 2010, 06:18 PM~18132464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH SHIT! IM GOING TO DO THE PATATO SALAD DANCE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 25 2010, 05:19 AM~18134834
> *GOODNIGHT AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


GOODNIGHT? YOU PARTY ANIMAL! :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Tu savez out 4 de count :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up mike


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 25 2010, 05:15 AM~18134830
> *GOOD MORNING! DAMN! MY BACK IS FUCKED UP! ITS RED AND LUMPY! FUCKEN SUN!
> *



DAMN HOMIE WHAT HAPPEN YOU STAYED IN THE SUN TO LONG?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OK HOMIES GOT THE RAMADA RIGHT NEXT TO PLAYGROUND SAME SPOT AS LAST TIME.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 25 2010, 05:32 AM~18134851
> *What's up mike
> *


QUE PASA GATO? COMO ESTAS?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 25 2010, 05:32 AM~18134851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH! IVE GOT SENSTIVE WHITE SKIN! SOON AS I GET ANY KIND OF SUN I TURN INTO MR. CRABS! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up AZ.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning AZ side! Good times yesterday, first at the Chawps car wash and then at the A&W cruise........Hot as hell though! Just a little burned out today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot: :h5:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Wuts up AZ Side


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good times yesterday


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 24 2010, 01:03 AM~18128356
> *whats up big rollin this is big  rick single pump bitch whats been going on my buddie igot your back who cares about the haters you put me in all your videos so i gotyour back :guns:  :guns:
> *


*Thanks Rick! people will hate! No worries Holmz!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING AZ!!!*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 25 2010, 05:32 AM~18134851
> *What's up mike
> *


que paso Gato :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18136156
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!
> *


whats good ROLL'N :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 25 2010, 03:46 AM~18134774
> *ART LOKS  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


hi og!!! hungover!!!!!!!!!!!uuuuuuuuhhg!!!
shit to do shit to do!!!!!!!
and im hungry than a mofo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i cant wait to eat!!!!!!!!!!!
see you later alligator!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Jul 25 2010, 10:25 AM~18135892
> *Wuts up AZ Side
> *


 :wave: HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Jul 25 2010, 01:28 AM~18134590
> * we were happy to help out for the fallen homie. And it was nice to meet everybody today! We will do it again anytime to help out the raza! AZ CAR CLUBS TTMFT!!!!!!! Fuk Drama!!!
> *


X85


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18136156
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!!!
> *


'sup guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

What's up everybody :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 25 2010, 02:28 PM~18137203
> *What's up everybody :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 25 2010, 02:10 PM~18137124
> *'sup  guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 25 2010, 02:10 PM~18137124
> *'sup  guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 whats up compita! its fucking hot in this desert!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 24 2010, 11:09 PM~18134152
> *I got you on already homie!!!!
> *


:cheesy: WOO HOO!!!!! :h5: THANKS PLAYA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 24 2010, 11:08 PM~18134148
> *GREAT TURN OUT TONITE, LOTS OF KILLER CARS AND CAR CLUBS REPRESENTING!!! DUDE AT A & W SAYS THANKS & HE LOVES WHEN WE ALL SHOW UP!! GOOD TIMES KICKIN IT OUT THERE, TALKING WITH ALL THE DIFFERENT CLUB MEMBERS! WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!  :biggrin:   PEACE
> *


:yes: x70!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 25 2010, 04:00 AM~18134787
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!    hno: IT'S SUNDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 25 2010, 11:55 AM~18136439
> *whats good ROLL'N :biggrin:
> *


'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 25 2010, 05:32 AM~18134851
> *What's up mike
> *


'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 25 2010, 09:12 AM~18135477
> *Good morning AZ side!  Good times yesterday, first at the Chawps car wash and then at the A&W cruise........Hot as hell though!  Just a little burned out today
> *


'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 25 2010, 10:59 AM~18136084
> *Good times yesterday
> *


'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18137561
> *'SUP :wave: :biggrin:
> *


q onda loco


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 25 2010, 03:11 PM~18137411
> *:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 25 2010, 03:44 PM~18137568
> *q onda loco
> *


STAYING OUT OF THE HEAT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 25 2010, 02:28 PM~18137203
> *What's up everybody :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18137663
> *STAYING OUT OF THE HEAT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE! :biggrin:
> *



I was hoping it was gonna be nice and cool  Oh well still gonna have fun with the family and homies :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 25 2010, 02:10 PM~18137124
> *'sup  guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


'SUP :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 25 2010, 04:08 PM~18137678
> *I was hoping it was gonna be nice and cool   Oh well still gonna have fun with the family and homies :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: IT IS DEFINITELY GONNA BE GOOD TIMES LATERZZZ!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got back from the dbacks game, they suck, they traded the best player we had for a shitty one, and then the fucking wiggles started to perform... terrible day :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

not my photo just a nice shot :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> not my photo just a nice shot :naughty: :naughty:
> Yezerr it is!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

thank you OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ha ha og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ur roses!!!!
ur roses ur roses !!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 25 2010, 11:56 PM~18140817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you're welcome. Had fun with the family and friends :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 12:04 AM~18140844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA :biggrin: That pic came out nice


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What about D-LOK hahahahahaha she is a trip :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Had a great B-Day thank you guys for making it out to celebrate with me had fun :biggrin: *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QWfbGGZE07M&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QWfbGGZE07M&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wat. UP TERMITE :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*OG. AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!
ARIZONA DONT LOOK LIKE THIS???????????????

YA IT DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


























































































































































































UNDERCOVER BUD LITE LOVER!!!!!!!!!!!!HELL NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ONLY IN CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 02:32 AM~18141173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18137444
> *'SUP :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 01:22 AM~18141169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good times hanging with O.G. on her birthday!!

Happy birthday again O.G. Player!!! Thanks for the food! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 08:13 AM~18141924
> *Good times hanging with O.G. on her birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday again O.G. Player!!!  Thanks for the food! :biggrin:
> *


BOMB ASS FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 26 2010, 08:13 AM~18141924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you tell them  Had fun and it was nice meeting you :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 25 2010, 05:33 PM~18138069
> *Just got back from the dbacks game, they suck, they traded the best player we had for a shitty one, and then the fucking wiggles started to perform... terrible day  :angry:
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WUT UP DANIEL :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 08:13 AM~18141924
> *Good times hanging with O.G. on her birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday again O.G. Player!!!  Thanks for the food! :biggrin:
> *


ya it was Mr Buck!!!!
beer was cold food was da bomb company was awesome!!!


Good Mornin My Brudda!!!!!!!

:wow: 
So you never did tell mikee if they gave you beer for that memeber of the week??? :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER

mornin!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
woke up a lil late OG,,,,lol!! slept like a baby!!!!!!!
big ass baby!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 12:48 AM~18140990
> *What about D-LOK hahahahahaha she is a trip :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: SHE SURE WAS!!!! SHE KEPT TELLING ME AND ART LOKS THAT HER NAME WAS DEE-LO AND THAT SHE WAS A LADY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:35 AM~18142799
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WUT UP DANIEL :wave:
> *


wat up bruh!!!!
man cool loungin wit you last nite!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18142837
> *:yes: :yes: SHE SURE WAS!!!! SHE KEPT TELLING ME AND ART LOKS THAT HER NAME WAS DEE-LO AND THAT SHE WAS A LADY!!! :biggrin:
> *


that she not a gurl!!!
A LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 12:50 AM~18140995
> *Had a great B-Day thank you guys for making it out to celebrate with me had fun  :biggrin:
> *


x70!!!!! :thumbsup: I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT! :h5: GREAT COMPANY AND SOME BOMB ASS GRUB!!! THANKS FOR INVITING ME PLAYA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 02:32 AM~18141173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: NICE PICS CARNAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 26 2010, 06:42 AM~18141572
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: 'SUP CURTIS :biggrin: WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:41 AM~18142849
> *wat up bruh!!!!
> man cool loungin wit you last nite!!!
> 
> *


SAME HERE CARNAL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:42 AM~18142853
> *that she not a gurl!!!
> A LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


:yes: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:49 AM~18142933
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: NICE PICS CARNAL! :thumbsup:
> *


got lucky cause my battery died!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18142837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad homie and thanks for coming out here. you're welcome homie :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 26 2010, 09:36 AM~18142801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You gotta be careful with D-Lo! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:53 AM~18142965
> *:wave: 'SUP CURTIS :biggrin: WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN!!!
> *


  same shit different day homie, you know :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 26 2010, 06:46 AM~18141598
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hope everyone had a safe weekend.
> Thanks to all the gente that made the Dukes event!
> 
> ...


_
did you make it to the Dukes event???????_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up AZ??? i just wanna thank Al Luna for helping me out today.... Yesterday i told him i needed some help and this morning my daughter went to my room and said, "daddy there is a titan truck with a wheelchair lift outside and an old guy at the door"!!!!! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messing around Al... thanks alot homie for coming through, you really are areal good homie and if you ever need something, you let me know (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144186
> *HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT
> *



Glad to see you back homie :biggrin: I care homie was worried about you but you didn't answer my calls and didn't know where you lived


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 26 2010, 01:08 AM~18141039
> *Wat. UP TERMITE :wave:
> *


sup homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 02:16 AM~18141163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, is it Bud light Or Can-Ronas :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144186
> *HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT
> *


Good to see you back hommie, I got a pair of speakers waitng for you if ur still looking....No rush ese...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144186
> *HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT
> *


 :0 hey big ben!! glad your back!!!! 
and you know we care homie!!!
amber alert was issued for you too!!!!!!
you know whats up homie!!!
we all here for eachother!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144186
> *HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT
> *


sup homie, hope all is good


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 26 2010, 01:33 PM~18144315
> *Good to see you back hommie, I got a pair of speakers waitng for you if ur still looking....No rush ese...
> *


what up jmann!
hey bro did you ever deal with SUIT YOURSELF??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 01:31 PM~18144296
> *sup homie!
> *


  what up Mr T!!!!!!!
good times yestaday!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is AZ? I wanted to Thank New Vision C.C and Big Ray For there donations this weekend! Thank you!!!*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 26 2010, 01:48 PM~18144452
> *What it is AZ? I wanted to Thank New Vision C.C and Big Ray For there donations this weekend! Thank you!!!
> *


Fuck niggy! I was drunk!...I want it back!!....hahaha!...
U know waz up homie....homies take care of homies! U know wasssuuuup!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 26 2010, 01:51 PM~18144477
> *Fuck niggy! I was drunk!...I want it back!!....hahaha!...
> U know waz up homie....homies take care of homies! U know wasssuuuup!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *support does go both ways holmz!!*


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144186
> *HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT
> *


Welcome Back :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 01:33 PM~18144311
> *WTF, is it Bud light Or Can-Ronas :biggrin:
> *



I'm not telling :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 26 2010, 01:53 PM~18144490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: support does go both ways holmz!!
> *


What up Roll'n? I have never met you or even seen one of your videos but I have much respect for you for putting Az out there.I hope they catch the people who stole your stuff. I am sending my donation out tomorrow. Keep doing what your doing Much Luv & Respect To You Always..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*My little cousin took these pic's yesterday.. :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38679_143332819026920_100000506074323_366189_6955653_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38524_143332505693618_100000506074323_366186_8341810_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38508_143332555693613_100000506074323_366187_6344341_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38394_143332415693627_100000506074323_366185_7450191_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 02:26 PM~18144818
> *My little cousin took these pic's yesterday.. :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38679_143332819026920_100000506074323_366189_6955653_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 26 2010, 02:21 PM~18144769
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 03:44 PM~18144935
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP CHUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

It was coo kicking it at both Cruise spots Sat and Sun.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 26 2010, 03:02 PM~18145063
> *WHAT UP CHUMPS :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was prounounced like Chomps , not Chops or Chumps. Nice meeting yall as was fun clownin around at the A&W.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 04:21 PM~18145184
> *I thought it was prounounced like Chomps , not Chops or Chumps. Nice meeting yall as was fun clownin around at the A&W.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18143431
> *she crazy
> yeah get it rite homie a lady
> I'm glad homie and thanks for coming out here. you're welcome homie  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 12:18 PM~18143693
> *'sup Loks!  You crept up on us!  LOL!  I did get a cold Corona for being the member of the week!
> :0 You gotta be careful with D-Lo! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 26 2010, 12:31 PM~18143769
> * same shit different day homie, you know :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 26 2010, 02:21 PM~18144769
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 12:18 PM~18143693
> *'sup Loks!  You crept up on us!  LOL!  I did get a cold Corona for being the member of the week!
> :0 You gotta be careful with D-Lo! :biggrin:
> *


congrats again,,,,

and D-lo!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
she was a trip!!! she was funny,, we stayed there laffin our butts off and then the cops cruised up,,,and we were sittin there drinkin and OG took the beer permit!!!!
some funny shit!!! !!
but we got lucky they kept on drivin!!


mini novela!!! :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18144186
> *HOW HAS THE AZ SIDE BEEN????? SORRY FOR THE ABSENCE, NOT LIKE ANYONE CARES, BUT I'M BACK!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOING THROUGH SOME SHIT
> *


:angry: I DID CARE HOMIE!!!  I EVEN ISSUED AN AMBERT ALERT LOOKING FOR YOU!!!! I ASKED AROUND FOR YOU AND ASKED EVERYONE IF YOU WERE OK!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 01:31 PM~18144296
> *sup homie!
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 26 2010, 01:47 PM~18144440
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 02:26 PM~18144818
> *My little cousin took these pic's yesterday.. :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38679_143332819026920_100000506074323_366189_6955653_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 01:39 AM~18141108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Luna did you go golfing before the party??? look like Cholo Woods! :biggrin: jk


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 01:44 PM~18144405
> * what up Mr T!!!!!!!
> good times yestaday!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes it was


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 26 2010, 03:02 PM~18145063
> *WHAT UP CHUMPS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 03:14 PM~18145654
> *Luna did you go golfing before the party??? look like Cholo Woods!  :biggrin: jk
> *


FINE!! as in monetary......for not wearing his Identity shirt! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 05:19 PM~18145695
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 04:32 PM~18145821
> *FINE!! as in monetary......for not wearing his Identity shirt! :wow:
> *


shit if he is out in public dressed like that im glad people dont know his IDENTITY! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


j/k LUNA


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 04:32 PM~18145821
> *FINE!! as in monetary......for not wearing his Identity shirt! :wow:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: Fined 25 bucks for not wearing your shirt...... :biggrin: :biggrin: Or 25 empty beer bottles............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18142801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST USED THE RONA BOX TO TAKE SOME BUDLIGHTS HOME!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Termite looks scared!!!!!!!







hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 26 2010, 04:48 PM~18145978
> *SO DID THEY?
> NO ONE CARES! YA BROKE MUTHA @#%[email protected]#$! WHAT HAPPENED DID YOU OVER PAY YOUR BILL AGAIN? :biggrin: J/K
> I JUST USED THE RONA BOX TO TAKE SOME BUDLIGHTS HOME!
> *



fool when you got to a birthday party the only thing you can take home is cake! THE BEER STAYS!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jul 26 2010, 04:47 PM~18145966
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :twak:  Fined 25 bucks for not wearing your shirt...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:   Or 25 empty beer bottles............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



too easy Mark! 25 full ones would make him cry.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 04:14 PM~18145654
> *Luna did you go golfing before the party??? look like Cholo Woods!  :biggrin: jk
> *


NAW! HE JUST GOT OUT OF THE JUSTIN BEIBER FAN CLUB MEETING! :biggrin: HE WAS WEARING HIS FAN CLUB PRESIDENT SHIRT! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 26 2010, 04:51 PM~18146012
> *NAW! HE JUST GOT OUT OF THE JUSTIN BEIBER FAN CLUB MEETING! :biggrin: HE WAS WEARING HIS FAN CLUB PRESIDENT SHIRT! :biggrin:
> *



Well 2 ways to look at that one..........

1. Your point of him being gay (no ****) got across but....


2. You know how many fine ass MILF'S take their kids to that shit!!! Luna might taping into a new undiscovered resource!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18145962
> *shit if he is out in public dressed like that im glad people dont know his IDENTITY!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k LUNA
> *


Wasnt a club function, was invited to a Bday Party!! Was in the Titan!!!

I "AM" IDENTITY!!!! Recognize!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 03:32 PM~18145821
> *FINE!! as in monetary......for not wearing his Identity shirt! :wow:
> *


SORRY ARTY.....BAM!!!!!!!





























HOMEY CARD PULLED!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jul 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18145966
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :twak:  Fined 25 bucks for not wearing your shirt...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Or 25 empty beer bottles............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I AM WORKING ON THEM RIGHT NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 03:56 PM~18146047
> *Well 2 ways to look at that one..........
> 
> 1. Your point of him being gay (no ****) got across but....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: #2 IS RIGHT BRO!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 26 2010, 04:49 PM~18145983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU MUST NOT HANG OUT WITH MUCH ALCHOLICS! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 26 2010, 05:01 PM~18146108
> *IT LOOKS LIKE LUNAS BACK HANDING HIM!
> 
> :biggrin: YOU MUST NOT HANG OUT WITH MUCH ALCHOLICS! :biggrin:
> *



You must be light weight cuz when we party there is never any beer left!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 05:00 PM~18146097
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: #2 IS RIGHT BRO!
> *


I WANT TO BE A BACK STAGE GAURD! I HEARD MILFS GET A LITTLE NASTY TO GET THEIR KIDS BACK STAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 05:02 PM~18146115
> *You must be light weight cuz when we party there is never any beer left!
> *


I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY! CAR GOT TOWED! I WOULDNT LEAVE A FULL ICE CHEST!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 26 2010, 05:03 PM~18146125
> *I WANT TO BE A BACK STAGE GAURD! I HEARD MILFS GET A LITTLE NASTY TO GET THEIR KIDS BACK STAGE! :biggrin:
> *



now your thinking!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 02:26 PM~18144818
> *My little cousin took these pic's yesterday.. :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/38679_143332819026920_100000506074323_366189_6955653_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



  forgot the Caddies tho :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 04:56 PM~18146055
> *Wasnt a club function, was invited to a Bday Party!! Was in the Titan!!!
> 
> I "AM" IDENTITY!!!! Recognize!!! :biggrin:
> *



Calm down TATA don't want your blood pressuer going up!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 04:49 PM~18145983
> *Termite looks scared!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel looked like he wanted to kick my ass! :biggrin: 

I was watching him to get ready to hit him over the head with my bottle :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K Daniel!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jul 26 2010, 05:09 PM~18146185
> *Calm down TATA don't want your blood pressuer going up!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 04:56 PM~18146055
> *Wasnt a club function, was invited to a Bday Party!! Was in the Titan!!!
> 
> I "AM" IDENTITY!!!! Recognize!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HEY UNITY MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 26 2010, 05:03 PM~18146125
> *I WANT TO BE A BACK STAGE GAURD! I HEARD MILFS GET A LITTLE NASTY TO GET THEIR KIDS BACK STAGE! :biggrin:
> *



Me to Me to!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 26 2010, 05:01 PM~18146108
> *IT LOOKS LIKE LUNAS BACK HANDING HIM!
> 
> :biggrin: YOU MUST NOT HANG OUT WITH MUCH ALCHOLICS! :biggrin:
> *



Shit, al so old he can barely raise his hand to drink his beer let alone try to back hand someone :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CHUCKS66, Low Lac, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, j_mann, Audry


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 01:43 PM~18144394
> *what up jmann!
> hey bro did you ever deal with SUIT YOURSELF??
> *


yeah I did, hommies a cool guy. Ima go get fitted for a couple suits here soon.
He's hunting down like ten hats ( fadoras) spell check that one) for me to give to all 
my groomsmen. Thanx for da hook up... 

Yo, if I send some CDs ur way can u dub me some of the lowrider oldies still ??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 26 2010, 01:48 PM~18144452
> *What it is AZ? I wanted to Thank New Vision C.C and Big Ray For there donations this weekend! Thank you!!!
> *


anytime homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 05:11 PM~18146191
> *Daniel looked like he wanted to kick my ass! :biggrin:
> 
> I was watching him to get ready to hit him over the head with my bottle :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



That's when a car pulled up when we were trying to leave!.. I was thinking FTP!!!!





J/k :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 03:56 PM~18146055
> *Wasnt a club function, was invited to a Bday Party!! Was in the Titan!!!
> 
> I "AM" IDENTITY!!!! Recognize!!! :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 03:57 PM~18146063
> *SORRY ARTY.....BAM!!!!!!!
> HOMEY CARD PULLED!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Like I want your HOMIE CARD!!!!! Keep that fuker! You threw it at me like you were one of those Vegas Hooker Car dispenser guys from South America!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 04:51 PM~18146563
> *:uh: Like I want your HOMIE CARD!!!!!  Keep that fuker!  You threw it at me like you were one of those Vegas Hooker Car dispenser guys from South America!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


LIAR!!! LIAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 04:50 PM~18145997
> *fool when you got to a birthday party the only thing you can take home is cake! THE BEER STAYS!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


Shit not at my party we even gave the beer that was left away :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 04:56 PM~18146621
> *Shit not at my party we even gave the beer that was left away  :biggrin:
> *


Sup OG! How old are you?? LOL u older then me??? :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 26 2010, 05:05 PM~18146138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am 43 I don't got to lie but you still older than me :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 05:01 PM~18146670
> *I am 43 I don't got to lie but you still older than me :biggrin:
> *


DAMN ,,,,,,,,!! Lemme go talk to the cool homey from the FEW!!!! :biggrin: Hey I dont mind!! jus shows I still got love for lowriding and the people in it!! You all are my Homies!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 05:08 PM~18146170
> *   forgot the Caddies tho :biggrin:
> *



If I had tken them I would have just taken the pic's of the caddys :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 04:53 PM~18146589
> *LIAR!!! LIAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


sure Bro! You started flicking the card until I looker, then you were like "Catch"!

















:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 06:04 PM~18146699
> *DAMN ,,,,,,,,!! Lemme go talk to the cool homey from the FEW!!!!  :biggrin:  Hey I dont mind!! jus shows I still got love for lowriding and the people in it!! You all are my Homies!!!
> *


Homies for life Luna I got you back now and in years to come :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 05:07 PM~18146736
> *Homies for life Luna I got you back now and in years to come :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 06:06 PM~18146726
> *sure Bro!  You started flicking the card until I looker, then you were like "Catch"!
> 
> 
> ...



You suck the homes said they paid you to give me a lap Dane and you ran! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 05:09 PM~18146754
> *You suck the homes said they paid you to give me a lap Dane and you ran! :biggrin:
> *


I paid $20........he never danced for u OG??? thats BULLSHIT!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 06:11 PM~18146782
> *I paid $20........he never danced for u OG??? thats BULLSHIT!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 05:09 PM~18146754
> *You suck the homes said they paid you to give me a lap Dane and you ran! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: That cheapo LUNA did not pay me my retainer....Sorry! :biggrin: I was there to attend your party, not perform. You need to have a little O.G. talk to your boy


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 06:09 PM~18146754
> *You suck the homes said they paid you to give me a lap Dane and you ran! :biggrin:
> *













HE CANT DANE WITHOUT HIS MEDS





 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 05:14 PM~18146814
> *:0  :biggrin: That cheapo LUNA did not pay me my retainer....Sorry! :biggrin: I was there to attend your party, not perform.  You need to have a little O.G. talk to your boy
> *


Dont be mad cuz u forgot ur PR thong!!! :wow: No ****!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 06:14 PM~18146814
> *:0  :biggrin: That cheapo LUNA did not pay me my retainer....Sorry! :biggrin: I was there to attend your party, not perform.  You need to have a little O.G. talk to your boy
> *


L :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 06:15 PM~18146840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 05:15 PM~18146840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You want to start shit up in here?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 05:16 PM~18146847
> *Dont be mad cuz u forgot ur PR thong!!! :wow: No ****!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18146888
> *You want to start shit up in here?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 05:24 PM~18146912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 06:28 PM~18146958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 05:30 PM~18146976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 26 2010, 05:49 PM~18146542
> *That's when a car pulled up when we were trying to leave!.. I was thinking FTP!!!!
> J/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 06:05 PM~18146710
> *If I had tken them I would have just taken the pic's of the caddys  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 06:28 PM~18146958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 26 2010, 06:15 PM~18146840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit that shit is funny!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

HEY WHATS UP AZ. ILL BE IN THE SURPRISE, AZ. AREA THIS WEEKEND ARE THERE ANY EVENTS GOING ON


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18144785
> *What up Roll'n? I have never met you or even seen one of your videos but I have much respect for you for putting Az out there.I hope they catch the  people who stole your stuff. I am sending my donation out tomorrow. Keep doing what your doing Much Luv & Respect To You Always..
> *


*Sup OG? Thank you for the donation! and ill send you a video to the return address! that way you know what roll'n videos is all about! I will continue to put on, one of these day ill put you on video coo? Thank you again OG!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 26 2010, 05:27 PM~18146334
> *yeah I did, hommies a cool guy. Ima go get fitted for a couple suits here soon.
> He's hunting down like ten hats ( fadoras) spell check that one) for me to give to all
> my groomsmen.  Thanx for da hook up...
> ...


I got u homie. If u out herr u know where my shop is at homie stop by.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 26 2010, 07:15 PM~18148137
> *Sup OG? Thank you for the donation! and ill send you a video to the return address! that way you know what roll'n videos is all about! I will continue to put on, one of these day ill put you on video coo? Thank you again OG!
> *


DAMN.......AND ALL I GOT WAS A ADEX DUMP FOR MY AIRBAG SET UP!!!!! :uh: 














J/K ROLLN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18148204
> *DAMN.......AND ALL I GOT WAS A ADEX DUMP FOR MY AIRBAG SET UP!!!!! :uh:
> J/K ROLLN!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up fellas 

3 Members: coupedup, gzking, 64sub


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jul 26 2010, 08:57 PM~18148596
> *What's up fellas
> 
> 3 Members: coupedup, gzking, 64sub
> *


What's up USO ?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18148204
> *DAMN.......AND ALL I GOT WAS A ADEX DUMP FOR MY AIRBAG SET UP!!!!! :uh:
> J/K ROLLN!! :biggrin:
> *



see you're triple og and I'm double og but you will never be the tru og like me :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18149156
> *see you're triple og and I'm double og but you will never be the tru og like me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18149156
> *see you're triple og and I'm double og but you will never be the tru og like me :biggrin:
> *


Ok we need some clarifacation........we all know ur OG STANDS FOR!!!!!!
Lunas is OLD GOAT????????
At leaat that what it says on hi twitter........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 26 2010, 09:46 PM~18149212
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup locos and locas homies and homittes LOL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18149366
> *sup locos and locas homies and homittes LOL
> *



:biggrin: what up homie!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 09:57 PM~18149360
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup og sorry i couldnt make it yesterday  but is there any cake left :biggrin: jk


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18149374
> *:biggrin: what up homie!!!
> *


nun waiting for my lady to POP :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 09:56 PM~18149339
> *Ok we need some clarifacation........we all know ur OG STANDS FOR!!!!!!
> Lunas is OLD GOAT????????
> At leaat that what it says on hi twitter........
> *


Old gayster I mean gangster fool I tought you knew


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18149376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: when is her due date damn I thought we were gonna have a drink homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 10:03 PM~18149435
> *It's cool i didn't have to keep an eye on my cup :biggrin:  yup :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  when is her due date damn I thought we were gonna have a drink homie
> *


jaja bacardi limon q no FUCKN MIKE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18149376
> *sup og sorry i couldnt make it yesterday   but is there any cake left  :biggrin: jk
> *


:uh: :uh: THERE IS NO CAKE LEFT!! :angry: BUT I DO HAVE A FULL CAN OF PINEAPPLE JUICE!!!!! :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18149450
> *jaja bacardi limon q no FUCKN MIKE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yup you know it!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18149457
> *:uh: :uh: THERE IS NO CAKE LEFT!! :angry: BUT I DO HAVE A FULL CAN OF PINEAPPLE JUICE!!!!! :twak:
> *


Oh tu tambien guey sorry to every1 I couldnt make it out there I owe you carnal Istill have that half a bottle


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18149465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yup you know it!!!
> *


funny chit jaja mike a trip q no


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18149469
> *Oh tu tambien guey sorry to every1 I couldnt make it out there I owe you carnal Istill have that half a bottle
> *



DID I HEAR HAPPY HOUR YOU OWE US HOMIE!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:06 PM~18149481
> *funny  chit jaja mike a trip q no
> *


YUP HE DIDN'T EVEN SHOW UP


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 10:07 PM~18149501
> *DID I HEAR HAPPY HOUR YOU OWE US HOMIE!!
> *


yeah I owe you and mando :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 10:08 PM~18149509
> *YUP HE DIDN'T EVEN SHOW UP
> *


what a puto oh shit I didn't showed up either never mind


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 26 2010, 01:48 PM~18144452
> *What it is AZ? I wanted to Thank New Vision C.C and Big Ray For there donations this weekend! Thank you!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18144785
> *What up Roll'n? I have never met you or even seen one of your videos but I have much respect for you for putting Az out there.I hope they catch the  people who stole your stuff. I am sending my donation out tomorrow. Keep doing what your doing Much Luv & Respect To You Always..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18149469
> *Oh tu tambien guey sorry to every1 I couldnt make it out there I owe you carnal Istill have that half a bottle
> *


:biggrin: PURO PEDO VIEJON! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 26 2010, 10:07 PM~18149501
> *DID I HEAR HAPPY HOUR YOU OWE US HOMIE!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>More pic's from "Help The Kids" car show!!!!!</span>_


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:19 PM~18149601
> *:biggrin: PURO PEDO VIEJON! :biggrin:
> *


oh no llevaste el jugo wey?  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18149646
> *oh no llevaste el jugo wey?   :biggrin:
> *


NO NOVELAS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:08 PM~18149511
> *yeah I owe you and mando  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18149679
> *NO NOVELAS PLEASE  :biggrin:
> *


stay out of it, this is a borracho talk fool jk :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:27 PM~18149688
> *stay out of it, this is a borracho talk fool jk :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18149646
> *oh no llevaste el jugo wey?   :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: I DID TAKE THE JUICE HOMITO!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 10:29 PM~18149706
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so where the pics of you car man :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:31 PM~18149727
> *:buttkick: I DID TAKE THE JUICE HOMITO!! :biggrin:
> *


orale :0


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18148117
> *HEY WHATS UP AZ. ILL BE IN THE SURPRISE, AZ. AREA THIS WEEKEND ARE THERE ANY EVENTS GOING ON
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:27 PM~18149688
> *stay out of it, this is a borracho talk fool jk :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 26 2010, 10:33 PM~18149741
> *:dunno:
> *


What up man? Never seem to be nothing in Surprise but post under yours shows a carwash on 59th and Thomas on Sunday and I guess there may be a cruise at 75th and Encanto on Saturday.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 26 2010, 10:33 PM~18149741
> *:dunno:
> *


NUTHIN GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND  BUT NEXT WEEKEND AUG. 7th TO BE EXACT SPIRIT CC IS HAVING A DANCE IN DOWNTOWN PHOENIX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:32 PM~18149738
> *orale  :0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:31 PM~18149732
> *so where the pics of you car man :wow:
> *


Will post some tommorow. Half bodies done and primed, 5.20s arrived today so will be going to M&Sons to have them mounted.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18149776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job guys!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:08 PM~18149511
> *yeah I owe you and mando  :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18149803
> *Will post some tommorow. Half bodies done and primed, 5.20s arrived today so will be going to M&Sons to have them mounted.
> *


no novelas


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 26 2010, 10:36 PM~18149779
> *NUTHIN GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND  BUT NEXT WEEKEND AUG. 7th TO BE EXACT SPIRIT CC IS HAVING A DANCE IN DOWNTOWN PHOENIX!!! :biggrin:
> *


They aint gonna do the thing at the A&W on 75th and Encanto this week? That aint a bad drive from Surprise.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18149803
> *Will post some tommorow. Half bodies done and primed, 5.20s arrived today so will be going to M&Sons to have them mounted.
> *


By today you mean tomorrow....right?? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18149815
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


sup :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 10:40 PM~18149820
> *By today you mean tomorrow....right?? :biggrin:
> *


The 5.20s came this afternoon via FedEx, will get them mounted tomorrow.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 26 2010, 09:23 PM~18149645
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>NICE PICS HECTOR!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18149812
> *Good job guys!
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18149818
> *They aint gonna do the thing at the A&W on 75th and Encanto this week? That aint a bad drive from Surprise.
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18149816
> *no novelas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 08:19 PM~18148168
> *I got u homie. If u out herr u know where my shop is at homie stop by.
> *


Alright then, ima try and make a trip out there this thursday...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:40 PM~18149826
> *sup :0
> *


How u gonna leave art loks out da :ching ching: carnal?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:54 PM~18149936
> *How u gonna leave art loks out da :ching ching: carnal?
> *


you know whats up ese i dont even gota tell you ese you with the borracho crew :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 11:04 PM~18150012
> *you know whats up ese i dont even gota tell you ese you with the borracho crew  :biggrin:
> *


WooooooOoooooooo hooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


O.G.B.C. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup smiley


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup alex how you doing homie


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:27 PM~18150185
> *sup alex how you doing homie
> *



YOU TALKING TO THIS ALEX OR AN OTHER ALEX?????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 26 2010, 11:32 PM~18150231
> *YOU TALKING TO THIS ALEX OR AN OTHER ALEX?????
> *


Duhh you estupit


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:34 PM~18150250
> *Duhh you estupit
> *



SUP HOMIE......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 26 2010, 11:34 PM~18150255
> *SUP HOMIE......
> *


at home chillin whats new


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:35 PM~18150257
> *at home chillin whats new
> *


nada.....the same we talked about over the fone the other day.....just trying to get past it all....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 26 2010, 11:36 PM~18150270
> *nada.....the same we talked about over the fone the other day.....just trying to get past it all....
> *


damn man am sorry but everything would be ok homie just keep your head up homito


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18150282
> *damn man am sorry but everything would be ok homie just keep your head up homito
> *


hey...i bumped into a blast from my past friday night......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 26 2010, 11:42 PM~18150302
> *hey...i bumped into a blast from my past friday night......
> *


oooooooooooooooook!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EnOp0R4A0QA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EnOp0R4A0QA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18148137
> *Sup OG? Thank you for the donation! and ill send you a video to the return address! that way you know what roll'n videos is all about! I will continue to put on, one of these day ill put you on video coo? Thank you again OG!
> *


need the address went back some pages and couldn't find it. Cool


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18144229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*whats up homies??? how's life treating you guys???*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:33 AM~18150602
> *
> whats up homies???  how's life treating you guys???
> *



I'm good homie :biggrin: you take care if you need anything hit me up ok homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:33 AM~18150602
> *
> whats up homies???  how's life treating you guys???
> *


sup ese


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:37 AM~18150618
> *sup ese
> *


Hey homie what was the other guys name the one that got ripped off too? I wanna give him some feria too. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:37 AM~18150617
> *I'm good homie  :biggrin: you take care if you need anything hit me up ok homie
> *


yeah thats ku OG, everything looks like it should be to normal...... only thing thats missing is torta tues!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:40 AM~18150632
> *Hey homie what was the other guys name the one that got ripped off too? I wanna give him some feria too. :biggrin:
> *


big ben!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:37 AM~18150618
> *sup ese
> *


que onda loco??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:42 AM~18150641
> *yeah thats ku OG, everything looks like it should be to normal...... only thing thats missing is torta tues!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool but still if you need anything I am here homie  Naw homie ask art looks and mando69 about tort as and what the lady with the 40 said about tort as :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:43 AM~18150642
> *big ben!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool I will be there Friday homie :biggrin: need an address though


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:43 AM~18150642
> *big ben!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup he sukd pee pe and didn;t get paid. andale cabron


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:43 AM~18150646
> *que onda loco??
> *


nada chillin ese


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:48 AM~18150662
> *Cool I will be there Friday homie :biggrin: need an address though
> *


one one, (eleventh) st. ranker!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k

i live on 11th st just north of roeser!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:40 AM~18150632
> *Hey homie what was the other guys name the one that got ripped off too? I wanna give him some feria too. :biggrin:
> *


nah I guess its all good with him og damn you ballin ha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:50 AM~18150668
> *yup he sukd pee pe and didn;t get paid. andale cabron
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 AM~18150679
> *one one, (eleventh) st. ranker!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  j/k
> 
> i live on 11th st just north of roeser!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


miralo pinche gayster :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 AM~18150681
> *nah I guess its all good with him og damn you ballin ha
> *


x63


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 AM~18150679
> *one one, (eleventh) st. ranker!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  j/k
> 
> i live on 11th st just north of roeser!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool I'll call you when I'm on my way :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18150693
> *Cool I'll call you when I'm on my way :biggrin:
> *


ok!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18150693
> *Cool I'll call you when I'm on my way :biggrin:
> *


he never there og he at golden corral all the time


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:55 AM~18150697
> *ok!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WWWWhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhat!!!!













oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:56 AM~18150702
> *he never there og he at golden corral all the time
> *


thats true, i'm always taking your sister to eat asshole!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:57 AM~18150706
> *thats true, taking your sister te eat asshole!!!!
> *


but he never gets to eat baboso you gota pay for him too


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:58 AM~18150710
> *but he never gets to eat baboso you gota pay for him too
> *


fuck that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that bitch is on her own!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:59 AM~18150715
> *fuck that!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that bitch is on her own!!!!
> *


how you doing amiguito quien te quiere pinche panson :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 01:00 AM~18150720
> *how you doing amiguito quien te quiere pinche panson :biggrin:
> *


aqui tengo tu panson colgando guey!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:01 AM~18150721
> *aqui tengo tu panson colgando guey!!!
> *


pinche mosquita jaja neta como estas re baboso


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 AM~18150724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my buddy buddy back yeiiii yaaaa


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 AM~18150726
> *pinche mosquita jaja neta como estas re baboso
> *


estoy mejor, gracias a dios loco!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 AM~18150681
> *nah I guess its all good with him og damn you ballin ha
> *


Ok cool I just wanted to help him out too . Naw homie I just try to help out when I can homie  Shit if that was the case I would have my ride :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:03 AM~18150736
> *Ok cool I just wanted to help him out too  . Naw homie I just try to help out when I can homie   Shit if that was the case I would have my ride  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out OG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 27 2010, 12:56 AM~18150702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18148117
> *HEY WHATS UP AZ. ILL BE IN THE SURPRISE, AZ. AREA THIS WEEKEND ARE THERE ANY EVENTS GOING ON
> *



I just got a flyer Sunday night for a Car Show and Hop at Panteras on Sunday Aug 1st.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 27 2010, 01:07 AM~18150753
> *I just got a flyer Sunday night for a Car Show and Hop at Panteras on Sunday Aug 1st.
> *


panteras??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:04 AM~18150738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh shit BIG BEN is back!!!

*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:08 AM~18150759
> *Oh shit BIG BENis back!!!
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:08 AM~18150761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok homie I'm out see you all tomorrow. glad to have you back Ben.. these maniacos have missed you :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:11 AM~18150778
> *Ok homie I'm out see you all tomorrow. glad to have you back Ben.. these maniacos have missed you :cheesy:
> *


lol thanks og, and your right, they kinda did miss me!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:16 AM~18150795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: apachurro


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:11 AM~18150778
> *Ok homie I'm out see you all tomorrow. glad to have you back Ben.. these maniacos have missed you :cheesy:
> *


simon


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:39 AM~18151137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NALGA- ME-DIOS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

GOODNIGH AZ :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 12:15 AM~18150531
> *need the address went back some pages and couldn't find it. Cool
> *



Po Box 295
Avondale Az 85323
Write the money order out to:
Jamal Colins


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18149450
> *jaja bacardi limon q no FUCKN MIKE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:35 AM~18151120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Posting with love & respect....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Art Buck for the respones on the last pic's! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES!
> 
> Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> 
> I hope the last sentence of your signature is not directed to any of my members/ furture members of Identity CC!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats happening AZ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:33 AM~18150602
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: WELCOME BACK HOMIE!! I HOPE THAT EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YOU AND IF YOU NEED ANYTHING I AM THERE CARNAL!!! :biggrin: BTW :naughty: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTAS TUESDAYS!!!" :wow: :boink:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:08 AM~18150759
> *THAT'S MY MANIACO PICS POSTING *****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 AM~18150724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: NOW THOSE ARE SOME VERY NICE LOOKING MELONS!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 09:11 AM~18152516
> *whats happening AZ?
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 27 2010, 06:29 AM~18151564
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP MIKEY! DID THE '66 MAKE IT HOME OK ON SUNDAY HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 27 2010, 07:11 AM~18151791
> *:boink:  :naughty:
> *


:cheesy: WA'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES!
> >
> > Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> >
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please if anyone has a question about my signature please pm me.


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:33 AM~18150602
> *
> whats up homies???  how's life treating you guys???
> *


Not bad hommie, just glad to see Torta Tuesday back in full effet, my phones gonna be dead by noon... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:29 AM~18151088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hommie, how did u get this pic of J-Lo outta my cell phone??? 

I'm already getting texts messages, she's pissed... :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 27 2010, 09:37 AM~18153187
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Frankie ! Good seeing u on sunday! Always good times hanging out! Yes no ****!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:29 AM~18151088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

N E body see LRM.s Sept. issue yet? I just picked it up @ Food City while getting my morning beer im mean burro... It has a Memorial for BIG RICH "Majestics" and all the pics from the Guadalupe show back in April...Its a good Issue for AZ this month....

i was like  :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 27 2010, 10:58 AM~18153343
> *N E body see LRM.s Sept. issue yet? I just picked it up @ Food City while getting my morning beer im mean burro... It has a Memorial for BIG RICH "Majestics" and all the pics from the Guadalupe show back in April...Its a good Issue for AZ this month....
> 
> i was like    :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



COOL GONNA GO GET IT THANKS!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:01 AM~18153372
> *COOL GONNA GO GET IT THANKS!!!
> *


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18153276
> *Sup Frankie ! Good seeing u on sunday! Always good times hanging out! Yes no ****!
> *


Just working looking torta Tuesday. Always nice hanging out and drinking a couple of beers.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:36 AM~18151125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:29 AM~18151088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

NICE PICS BIG BEN!!! WELCOME BACK HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 27 2010, 10:04 AM~18153397
> *Just working looking torta Tuesday. Always nice hanging out and drinking a couple of beers.
> *


COCHINO!!!!!! :0


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:36 AM~18151125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:37 AM~18151129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES</span>!
> >
> > Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> >
> > ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES!
> >
> > Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> >
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 27 2010, 10:37 AM~18153187
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 27 2010, 12:16 PM~18154043
> *:angry:
> *


sup mike what hapennd now :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 12:21 PM~18154080
> *:wave: 'SUP
> *


hello


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:37 AM~18151127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE!!!!!








TORTA TUESDAYS FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jul 27 2010, 12:02 PM~18153916
> *:uh:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP J2A2C2O2B! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > > Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES!
> > >
> > > Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> > >
> > ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > > Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES</span>!
> > >
> > > Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> > >
> > ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18154124
> *:drama:
> *


sup loco :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18154121
> *Well if you haven't done any of this...
> it doesn't protain to you.
> but if you have anyone who heard you is wondering about you.
> ...


LOOK BRO PM YOU??? YOU PUT IT OUT THERE....LET SLEEPING DOGS LIE BRO...NO HARM NO FOUL,,,JUST TRYIN TO CLARIFY WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT,,
NOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 12:27 PM~18154128
> *Q-VO CARNAL! :wave:
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK,,,,,TO MUCH PINCHE COFFEE CARNAL!!!!!!!!!
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:28 PM~18154148
> *sup loco :biggrin:
> *


HERE AT WORK BORED.... :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:23 PM~18154098
> *hello
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO GUEY! YOU NEVER ANSWERED MY TEXT FROM LAST NIGHT!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :happysad:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

WHATS UP MARIO


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 12:31 PM~18154166
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO GUEY! YOU NEVER ANSWERED MY TEXT FROM LAST NIGHT!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :happysad:
> *


yes I did wey


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 12:30 PM~18154159
> *JUST HERE AT WORK,,,,,TO MUCH PINCHE COFFEE CARNAL!!!!!!!!!
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:32 PM~18154178
> *yes I did wey
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, ART LOKS, DIRTY SOUTH, SPIRITRUNNER74, New-Image-soldier


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 12:31 PM~18154166
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO GUEY! YOU NEVER ANSWERED MY TEXT FROM LAST NIGHT!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :happysad:
> *



He was busy homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 09:15 AM~18152541
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: WELCOME BACK HOMIE!! I HOPE THAT EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YOU AND IF YOU NEED ANYTHING I AM THERE CARNAL!!! :biggrin: BTW :naughty: NICE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTAS TUESDAYS!!!" :wow: :boink:
> 
> *


your welcome homie, and thanks for having my back bro!!!! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 27 2010, 10:18 AM~18153063
> *Not bad hommie, just glad to see Torta Tuesday back in full effet, my phones gonna be dead by noon... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 27 2010, 10:47 AM~18153258
> *Hey hommie, how did u get this pic of J-Lo  outta my cell phone???
> 
> I'm already getting texts messages,    she's pissed... :angry:
> *


muy chingon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Jul 27 2010, 11:24 AM~18153582
> *NICE PICS BIG BEN!!! WELCOME BACK HOMIE!!!    :biggrin:
> *


cool homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:22 PM~18154094
> *sup mike what hapennd now :0
> *


hector is at it again homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 AM~18150724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU BIG BEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE MISSED YOU HOMIE NICe!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 12:23 PM~18154105
> *GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mr. art loks....... i stopped by the shop yesterday and you have berely left!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:45 PM~18154277
> *:wave:
> BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, ART LOKS, DIRTY SOUTH, SPIRITRUNNER74, New-Image-soldier
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 27 2010, 12:30 PM~18154163
> *HERE AT WORK BORED.... :happysad:
> *


whats up big homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 12:32 PM~18154178
> *yes I did wey
> *


que onda loco moco?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Jul 27 2010, 12:56 PM~18154389
> *THANK YOU BIG BEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE MISSED YOU HOMIE NICe!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats crackin homeboy???


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> > Warning: We got some ex-members who are trying to defile the reputation of this car club! Do not let this influence how you feel about this car club! We are a positive car club and will continue to try to change the negative sterio-types that the media protray of the lowrider community and continue to warn our next generation of the effects of drug use! Some have left peacefully...and some have left like little BITCHES!
> >
> > Hector, I have a few " ex memebrs" now prospecting or are full time members of Identity CC Arizona.
> >
> > I hope the last sentence of your signature is not directed to any of my members/ furture members of Identity CC!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18154400
> *whats up big homie???
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up OG, how you doing???


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18154400
> *whats up big homie???
> *


WHATS UP BEN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:56 PM~18154396
> *whats up mr. art loks.......  i stopped by the shop yesterday and you have berely left!!!!!!!
> *


Whats Up Bro!!!
thats funny i was headed over to OG"s to drop of some clavo for her!!

j/k,,,,an excercise equipment she bought off of me, and some of that ceviche i made!!! man i ate 7 tostadas last nite!
!!
you were up north and i was over on da sur!,,,no ****!!
good to have you back homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 09:45 AM~18152738
> *:cheesy: WA'SUP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 27 2010, 12:58 PM~18154415
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:54 PM~18154359
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18154431
> *Whats Up Bro!!!
> thats funny i was headed over to OG"s to drop of some clavo for her!!
> 
> ...


i missed out huh


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18154421
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

MOVE IN AT 4PM.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18154429
> *WHATS UP BEN
> *


chillin, getting ready to go to court!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 02:06 AM~18150746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know what shes thinking!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18154452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


panteezee fo sheezee my neezee!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 27 2010, 01:03 PM~18154472
> *I know what shes thinking!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:04 PM~18154481
> *:dunno:
> *


shes thinkin!!!!!!!!!!
IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK ON TORTA TUESDAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18154422
> *whats up OG, how you doing???
> *


What up homie :wave: doing good homie :biggrin:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18154452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What time does the hop start...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK ON TORTA TUESDAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 03:29 AM~18151088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new avatar pic. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 12:56 PM~18154386
> *hector is at it again homie!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


novela time


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NICE BOOTS! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18155078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18155078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How about them flowers???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18154457
> *chillin, getting ready to go to court!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO THE FOOD COURT? BASKETBALL COURT? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: 


MAJESTICS DOIN IT!!!!!!!!  
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 27 2010, 02:01 PM~18155113
> *How about them flowers???
> *


what flowers ohhh I see them now lol


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 27 2010, 02:03 PM~18155134
> *ARE YOU GOING TO THE FOOD COURT? BASKETBALL COURT? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18155078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THAT NEW PHONE? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valledelsol_@Jul 27 2010, 01:26 PM~18154722
> *What time does the hop start...
> *


when the sun go's down...bout 730 8:00


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 27 2010, 02:04 PM~18155157
> *IS THAT THAT NEW PHONE? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT FONE?? I THOUGHT IT WAS HER COMPACT?? :0 NO ****!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

mike are you drunk? YET


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

COME GET UR LOW LOWS WASH BEFORE THE CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:00 PM~18155095
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *



Well homie I guess the 30 pack goes to you cause all these homos see other things and not the girl in the pic  









































:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:22 PM~18155359
> *Well homie I guess the 30 pack goes to you cause all these homos see other things and not the girl in the pic
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTH ????????????
30 PACK?????
WHY WASNT I IN THAT RAFFLE???
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:22 PM~18155359
> *Well homie I guess the 30 pack goes to you cause all these homos see other things and not the girl in the pic
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thx OG you the best, do I have to share the 30 with mike?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 02:03 PM~18155141
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Big "M" up in this and JUSTBLAZED baby I will be there!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18155416
> *WTH ????????????
> 30 PACK?????
> WHY WASNT I IN THAT RAFFLE???
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it was a secret raffle :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

how you feeling 3ple OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18155416
> *WTH ????????????
> 30 PACK?????
> WHY WASNT I IN THAT RAFFLE???
> ...



it wasn't a raffle homie was just reading and everyone was talking about everything else in that pic and he was the only guy not a **** in this bitch hehehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18155417
> *thx OG you the best, do I have to share the 30 with mike?
> *



That's up to you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18155430
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: it was a secret raffle :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18155452
> *it wasn't a raffle homie was just reading and everyone was talking about everything else in that pic and he was the only guy not a **** in this bitch hehehehehehehe :biggrin:
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn in ya face art


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:30 PM~18155455
> *That's up to you homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


nah all fo me and i still owe you bacardi limon and another 1 for thnxgiving me and your cuz mike will buy it for you


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:28 PM~18155439
> *how you feeling 3ple OG
> *



I'm good but had to take my meds today cause sugar went up to high I will be down tonight or tomorrow once it kicks in


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18155478
> *I'm good but had to take my meds today cause sugar went up to high I will be down tonight or tomorrow once it kicks in
> *


does it make you fly hiiiiiiii


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18155474
> *nah all fo me and i still owe you bacardi limon and another 1 for thnxgiving me and your cuz mike will buy it for you
> *




cool I will make sure to invite you over but you better make sure you bring a empty stomach cause we make alot of foooddddddddd :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:30 PM~18155464
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn in ya face art
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
IM THIRSTY..............TOO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 02:33 PM~18155486
> *does it make you fly hiiiiiiii
> *



Naw homie if that was the case I'd be out there.. I won't be able to be out in the sun makes me dizzy and can't even stand up homie :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18155510
> *
> *



What up how's the family homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:34 PM~18155492
> *cool I will make sure to invite you over but you better make sure you bring a empty stomach cause we make alot of FIXED!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18155516
> *Naw homie if that was the case I'd be out there.. I won't be able to be out in the sun makes me dizzy and can't even stand up homie :angry:
> *


YA THAT SUX OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18155510
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 27 2010, 02:37 PM~18155529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but at least I can get out every now and then now :biggrin: Being stuck in a room for 3 months sucked it's all cool now I can go out side somethimes but still can't wait till it cools down...


damn almost a novela sorry =)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:42 PM~18155577
> *Yup You Know It :biggrin:
> Yeah but at least I can get out every now and then now :biggrin: Being stuck in a room for 3 months sucked it's all cool now I can go out side somethimes but still can't wait till it cools down...
> damn almost a novela sorry =)
> *



NOVELA,,,HAHAHHAHAHH








     
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY OG....................??????
TRUCK???????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 27 2010, 01:01 PM~18154447
> *whats up homie???
> *


break time here at work


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18155078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that who i think it is? lil lupe :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 02:51 PM~18155672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE AND WHN WAS THAT PARTY MANDO!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 02:51 PM~18155672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a nice birthday present :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18155649
> *HEY OG....................??????
> TRUCK???????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



They are coming for it in a lil bit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 27 2010, 02:53 PM~18155695
> *is that who i think it is? lil lupe :biggrin:
> *


SNACK SIZE! :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 27 2010, 02:19 PM~18155325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:54 PM~18155710
> *They are coming for it in a lil bit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18155078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 27 2010, 03:26 PM~18155924
> *:sprint:
> *




I think dinner at hooters tonight :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!!! MORE RAFFLES JUST ADDED! Official Raffle sponsors Sleek Image and Autozone


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18156234]








[/quote]
BAD ASS FLYER MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> quote=BigMandoAZ,Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18156234]


BAD ASS FLYER MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]


thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18156234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm gonna be there :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW HOMIE, SORRY A FEW OF USE FROM MAJESTICS AVONDALE WILL BE WORKING THE KICK OFF GAME FOR THE ARIZONA CARDINALS.  *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2010, 04:43 PM~18156552
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW HOMIE, SORRY A FEW OF USE FROM MAJESTICS AVONDALE WILL BE WORKING THE KICK OFF GAME FOR THE ARIZONA CARDINALS.
> *



excuses....LOL jk, its all good homie! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Jul 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18156005
> *I think dinner at hooters tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: eNJOy!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Jul 27 2010, 02:07 PM~18155194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE ONE ON 75TH OPEN ALREADY?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

NEW VISION C.C, SPIRITRUNNER74, Riderz-4-Life

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18155719
> *SNACK SIZE! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 27 2010, 04:51 PM~18156632
> *:biggrin: eNJOy!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *











:run: SHE CRAZY :loco: AND SHE PROBABLY GONNA KICK MY ASS,,, hno: BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!! :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:13 PM~18156858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fukn D Lo Cake and A 40 :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18156234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:17 PM~18156891
> *Fukn D Lo Cake and A 40  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, compita, dads86regal, Low Lac, primer665, ARIZA70, NEW VISION C.C, leesandles



HEADED TO DA SHOP!!! IM THIRSTY!!!!!!!!!!!!

LATER AZ SIDE!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

you didn't get the one of her licking herself for MANDOS69C/10 his eyes got all big and he couldn't even see her :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:21 PM~18156937
> *you didn't get the one of her licking herself for MANDOS69C/10 his eyes got all big and he couldn't even see her :biggrin:
> *












CLOSEST I GOT!!!

SORRY MANDOS69C/10 THIS IS AS CLOSE AS I GOT!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18156234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok homies we were thinking of having OG Sunday pot luck 4 times a year not for me but for us homies to get together and just chill what you guys think? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18156982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MEMBER OG I SAID WAIT,,,, LET ME GET A PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18156993
> *Ok homies we were thinking of having OG Sunday pot luck 4 times a year not for me but for us homies to get together and just chill what you guys think?  :biggrin:
> *


YOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:26 PM~18157004
> *MEMBER OG I SAID WAIT,,,, LET ME GET A PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLO
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:28 PM~18157016
> *YOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18156993
> *Ok homies we were thinking of having OG Sunday pot luck 4 times a year not for me but for us homies to get together and just chill what you guys think?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



oh and THANKS for THE FOOD AND DRINKS LAST SUNDAY I HAVE A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS O.G PLAYER THANKS THE FOOD WAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jul 27 2010, 05:29 PM~18157028
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> oh and THANKS for THE FOOD AND DRINKS LAST SUNDAY I HAVE A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS O.G PLAYER THANKS THE FOOD WAS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cool :biggrin: You're welcome  Thanks homie glad you had fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:34 PM~18155492
> *cool I will make sure to invite you over but you better make sure you bring a empty stomach cause we make alot of foooddddddddd :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan ill be there b4 ben shows up tough :biggrin: sorry ben, are you having apple pie.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18156993
> *Ok homies we were thinking of having OG Sunday pot luck 4 times a year not for me but for us homies to get together and just chill what you guys think?  :biggrin:
> *


x81


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:33 PM~18157064
> *sounds like a plan ill be there b4 ben shows up tough :biggrin: sorry ben, are you having apple pie.
> *



naw homie I think there will be enough food for ben that day and the next day homie :biggrin: and we don't even wanna talk about christmas :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:17 PM~18156891
> *Fukn D Lo Cake and A 40  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats mandos type of girl :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18157080
> *x81
> *


cool gonna try and get a date and a flyer up soon gonna talk to some more homies and see what they think.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18157100
> *damn thats mandos type of girl  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: shit I left the park and him and art loks stayed there with her :biggrin: 

I wonder


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18155516
> *Naw homie if that was the case I'd be out there.. I won't be able to be out in the sun makes me dizzy and can't even stand up homie :angry:
> *


man thats not fun I was about to ask you for one of them.  :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157146
> *:biggrin: shit I left the park and him and art loks stayed there with her :biggrin:
> 
> I wonder
> *


I heard they made out and she was watching lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157150
> *I heard they made out and she was watching lmfao :biggrin:
> *



Oh shit LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess what happens at the park stays at the park!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18157098
> *naw homie I think there will be enough food for ben that day and the next day homie  :biggrin: and we don't even wanna talk about christmas :biggrin:
> *


Ok thats it now you are my nana OG yup I said it is that ok nana OG


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:43 PM~18157164
> *Oh shit  LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I guess what happens at the park stays at the park!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell nah its all ove layitlow jajajajajajajajajajajajajaa and jaja sorry mando and art looks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE FLYER!!!!! SLEEK IMAGE & AUTOZONE HAVE JUST SIGNED AS OFFICIAL RAFFLE SPONSORS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18157189
> *UPDATE FLYER!!!!! SLEEK IMAGE & AUTOZONE HAVE JUST SIGNED AS OFFICIAL RAFFLE SPONSORS
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooorrrrraaaleeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157146
> *:biggrin: shit I left the park and him and art loks stayed there with her :biggrin:
> 
> I wonder
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:43 PM~18157171
> *Ok thats it now you are my nana OG yup I said it is that ok nana OG
> *



hahahahahaha you could have tia or something but now you ain't getting nada :angry: 




















LMAO :biggrin: just kidding


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18157177
> *hell nah its all ove layitlow jajajajajajajajajajajajajaa and jaja sorry mando and art looks
> *



hahahahaha we just messing with you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18157215
> *hahahahahaha you could have tia or something but now you ain't getting nada  :angry:
> LMAO :biggrin:  just kidding
> *


so are you my tia og or nana og I already got like 2 tatas and no nanas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157150
> *I heard they made out and she was watching lmfao :biggrin:
> *


WTF??????????????? :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18157189
> *UPDATE FLYER!!!!! SLEEK IMAGE & AUTOZONE HAVE JUST SIGNED AS OFFICIAL RAFFLE SPONSORS
> 
> 
> ...



Cool homie if you need anything let me know k :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: primer665, OGPLAYER, showcars00, New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS, sicksurside
whats good AZside?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:49 PM~18157231
> *Cool homie if you need anything let me know k :biggrin:
> *


tata needs his purse bk


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 27 2010, 05:50 PM~18157238
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: primer665, OGPLAYER, showcars00, New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS, sicksurside
> whats good AZside?
> *


q onda guero


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18157214
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Damn homie she lit your fire like that!!!!!!






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K She sent me pic's to post for you and mando :biggrin: She said she's not drunk in those pic's


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18157248
> *q onda guero
> *


whats going on bro


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:49 PM~18157227
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> WTF??????????????? :wow:
> 
> ...


mando said you got pretty eyes ARTURO LOCO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:13 PM~18156858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who this??????cake and 40! Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:49 PM~18157226
> *so are you my tia og or nana og I already got like 2 tatas and no nanas
> *



Ok i'll be your OG NANA 


Original Gangsta Nana :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18157250
> *Damn homie MANDO lit your fire like that!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K She sent me pic's to post for you and mando :biggrin:  She said she's not drunk in those pic's
> *


fixed


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18157259
> *mando said you got pretty eyes ARTURO LOCO
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18157273
> *who this??????cake and 40! Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


then bust a chicano u turn hey :biggrin: nah she sensitive jaja


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18157274
> *Ok i'll be your  OG NANA
> Original Gangsta Nana :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: simon my "OGN" fuck with me and my nana would fuck you up hey for serio. lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18157273
> *who this??????cake and 40! Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That's my homegirl D-Lo she got to my party when we were getting readt to leave and she had a 40 with her she was all drunk she was coming from fuegos and she dropped the cake on her shirt and was licking it off and mando69c/10 and art locks were the only ones there she had us rollin homie she a trip :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:21 PM~18156937
> *you didn't get the one of her licking herself for MANDOS69C/10 his eyes got all big and he couldn't even see her :biggrin:
> *



WTF KINDA PARTY DID THIS TURN OUT TO BE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18157309
> *That's my homegirl D-Lo she got to my party when we were getting readt to leave and she had a 40 with her she was all drunk she was coming from fuegos and she dropped the cake on her shirt and was licking it off and mando69c/10 and art locks were the only ones there she had us rollin homie she a trip :biggrin:
> *


damn really I would of tought that mando would rub cake all over his face and pansa jeje


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:55 PM~18157294
> *then bust a chicano u turn hey :biggrin: nah she sensitive jaja
> *


yup she went off on them cause we were talking about torta tuesdays she said I'm a lady not a torta


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:58 PM~18157315
> *WTF KINDA PARTY DID THIS TURN OUT TO BE!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I think mando wanted to do some licking too :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:58 PM~18157315
> *WTF KINDA PARTY DID THIS TURN OUT TO BE!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



see what you missed homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:59 PM~18157324
> *yup she went off on them cause we were talking about torta tuesdays she said I'm a lady not a torta
> *


WTF then what is she a BUTT RITO :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 06:00 PM~18157337
> *WTF then what is she a BUTT RITO  :happysad:
> *



she thought they were making fun of tortas I told her no they likeeeeeeeeeee tortas


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:00 PM~18157331
> *see what you missed homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know my stupid car    got it fixd to late NO **** just in case


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:01 PM~18157343
> *she thought they were making fun of tortas I told her no they likeeeeeeeeeee tortas
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

6 Members: henry castillo, BigMandoAZ, New-Image-soldier, 1VATO64, primer665

What up homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:01 PM~18157343
> *she thought they were making fun of tortas I told her no they likeeeeeeeeeee tortas
> *


they wanted to put some jamon in the birote!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18157353
> *6 Members: henry castillo, BigMandoAZ, New-Image-soldier, 1VATO64, primer665
> 
> What up homies  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


hi nana


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18157364
> *they wanted to put some jamon in the birote!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no, more like crema :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 06:01 PM~18157344
> *I know my stupid car        got it fixd to late NO **** just in case
> *



it's cool homie there will always be OG SUNDAYS and all the other shows to hang out at... :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:04 PM~18157374
> *it's cool homie there will always be OG SUNDAYS and all the other shows to hang out at... :biggrin:
> *


but this is gangsta sundays q no


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18157364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18157274
> *Ok i'll be your  OG NANA
> Original Gangsta Nana :biggrin:
> *


can't go back on your word :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jul 27 2010, 06:05 PM~18157375
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 06:08 PM~18157408
> *can't go back on your word  :biggrin:
> *



save it take a picture I don't give a fuk!!!! :biggrin: 







































naw just kidding homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ok talk to you all later have to go make dinner!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18157425
> *save it take a picture I don't give a fuk!!!! :biggrin:
> naw just kidding homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: your nana card has been pulled am out am going to cry myself to sleep :tears: :tears: :tears: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: BigMandoAZ, gordo1234, 1968custom, showcars00, New-Image-soldier, azmobn06, childsplay69, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, compita, henry castillo



getting packed up in here


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey homies!!

Here are 2 things that we are going to raffle at our show on August 14th. Thanks to our sponsors Don Q Rum & Shiner Bock Beer!!!!!! Perfect for the garage, game room etc

*First Don Q has hooked us up with this Don Q illuminated sign!!!!*










*And Shiner Bock has hooked us up with this neon sign!!!!*










*
We got a lot more to raffle. We will keep you posted on what else will be up!!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18157100
> *damn thats mandos type of girl  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18156982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: WHEN SHE WAS LICKING HER FINGERS AND THEN I WAS LIKE WHEN IS IT MY TURN TO :tongue: :tongue: TO LICK HER FINGERS!!! :naughty:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

whats up every one :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:21 PM~18156937
> *you didn't get the one of her licking herself for MANDOS69C/10 his eyes got all big and he couldn't even see her :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 27 2010, 07:22 PM~18158300
> *whats up every one :wave:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO SOBRINO! :wave: HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILIA DOING!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157146
> *:biggrin: shit I left the park and him and art loks stayed there with her :biggrin:
> 
> I wonder
> *


 I AM A GENTLEMAN AND I AIN'T SAYIN NUTHIN!! :biggrin: WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PARK....STAYS AT THE PARK!!!!


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:26 PM~18158365
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO SOBRINO! :wave: HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILIA DOING!?
> *


i am doing good just trying to keep kool its too hot,fam is doing good thanks.
whats new?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157150
> *I heard they made out and she was watching lmfao :biggrin:
> *


:angry:  :twak: :buttkick: CALMATE CON TU PINCHE COSAS DE JOTERRIA GUEY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:34 PM~18158454
> * I AM A GENTLEMAN AND I AIN'T SAYIN NUTHIN!! :biggrin: WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PARK....STAYS AT THE PARK!!!!
> *



i know you or loks took pixxx :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 27 2010, 07:37 PM~18158508
> *i am doing good just trying to keep kool its too hot,fam is doing good thanks.
> whats new?
> *


 THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE! NUTHIN MUCH NEW WITH US  ARE CAR BROKE DOWN  BUT WE ARE GETTING IT FIXED NEXT WEEK! :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18157259
> *mando said you got pretty eyes ARTURO LOCO
> *


:uh: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18158565
> * THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE! NUTHIN MUCH NEW WITH US  ARE CAR BROKE DOWN   BUT WE ARE GETTING IT FIXED NEXT WEEK! :happysad:
> *


que le paso?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:58 PM~18157315
> *WTF KINDA PARTY DID THIS TURN OUT TO BE!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18158641
> *que le paso?
> *


The timing belt broke! :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:59 PM~18157328
> *I think mando wanted to do some licking too :0
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: PUES YA SABES QUE SIMON!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18157250
> *Damn homie she lit your fire like that!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K She sent me pic's to post for you and mando :biggrin:  She said she's not drunk in those pic's
> *


ah hell now!!!!!!!!!!!
im just sayin you put us on blast bad........................... :wow: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18157259
> *mando said you got pretty eyes ARTURO LOCO
> *


he told you too???no ****....
shit both our eyes got big when she started licking herself!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 07:38 PM~18158517
> *i know you or loks took pixxx :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: MAYBE WE DID :x: :x: OR MAYBE WE DIDN'T!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18157276
> *fixed
> *


que gacho carnal!!!!!!
we supposed to be brothers man!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18157309
> *That's my homegirl D-Lo she got to my party when we were getting readt to leave and she had a 40 with her she was all drunk she was coming from fuegos and she dropped the cake on her shirt and was licking it off and mando69c/10 and THE GUY SHE WAS WITH were the only ones there she had us rollin homie she a trip :biggrin:
> *



novela novela novela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LIKE SOME OLD MAN ON HERE SAYS,,,,,,,,,,,,,LIAR LIAR!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 
OH YEAH FIXED


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18157963
> *Hey homies!!
> 
> Here are 2 things that we are going to raffle at our show on August 14th. Thanks to our sponsors Don Q Rum & Shiner Bock Beer!!!!!! Perfect for the garage, game room etc
> ...


:0 :0 :0 ORALE BIG MANDO :thumbsup: YOU OUTDID YOURSELF ON THIS FLYER HOMIE!!! :h5: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:58 PM~18157315
> *WTF KINDA PARTY DID THIS TURN OUT TO BE!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


5-0 ROLLED UP WE DIDNT GET TO FIND OUT!
:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:59 PM~18157323
> *damn really I would of tought that mando would rub cake all over his face and pansa jeje
> *


HE TRIED BUT I STOPPED HIM!!!!!!
:nono:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18158828
> *que gacho carnal!!!!!!
> we supposed to be brothers man!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: TRUCHA CON EL GHOST DEL IDENTITY!!!(aka rudyrangel) :run: :run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:59 PM~18157324
> *yup she went off on them cause we were talking about torta tuesdays she said I'm a lady not a torta
> *


SHE A LADY!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 05:59 PM~18157328
> *I think mando wanted to do some licking too :0
> *


I TOLD YOU THE 5-0 SHOWED UP,,,,,NO ****!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18157364
> *they wanted to put some jamon in the birote!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18157963
> *Hey homies!!
> 
> Here are 2 things that we are going to raffle at our show on August 14th. Thanks to our sponsors Don Q Rum & Shiner Bock Beer!!!!!! Perfect for the garage, game room etc
> ...


cool will go good with my budwieser one :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 06:04 PM~18157372
> *no, more like crema  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


YIKES PERRO!!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:04 PM~18157374
> *it's cool homie there will always be OG SUNDAYS and all the other shows to hang out at... :biggrin:
> *


OG SUNDAY CAME FROM LOVE THAT YOU HAVE FOR LOWRIDING AND HOMIES OG!!!!!!
AND ALL WE DID WAS GIVE YOU WHAT YOU BEEN GIVING!!

THAT DAY WAS BORN FROM RESPECT AND LOVE!!
ITS AN OG AZ-SIDE ORIGINAL!!!!!!!!
AND ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE GENTE THAT MADE US LOOK FORWARD TO THAT DAY NEXT YEAR!!

HA HA MY NOVELA!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 06:05 PM~18157378
> *but this is gangsta NANA sundays q no
> *


FIXED FOR YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18157425
> *save it take a picture I don't give a fuk!!!! :biggrin:
> naw just kidding homie :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
IN YOU FACE!!!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Jul 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18157963]
Hey homies!!

Here are 2 things that we are going to raffle at our show on August 14th. Thanks to our sponsors Don Q Rum & Shiner Bock Beer!!!!!! Perfect for the garage, game room etc

*First Don Q has hooked us up with this Don Q illuminated sign!!!!*










*And Shiner Bock has hooked us up with this neon sign!!!!*










*
We got a lot more to raffle. We will keep you posted on what else will be up!!!!*









[/quote]

ME ME ME ME ME ME !!!

ALL GOOD SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18158914
> *:nicoderm: TRUCHA CON EL GHOST DEL IDENTITY!!!(aka rudyrangel) :run: :run:
> *



"EL RUDY CUCUY"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 08:02 PM~18158863
> *:0 :0 :0 ORALE BIG MANDO :thumbsup: YOU OUTDID YOURSELF ON THIS FLYER HOMIE!!! :h5: :worship: :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 06:10 PM~18157438
> *ok talk to you all later have to go make dinner!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:20 PM~18158273
> *:biggrin: I WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: AND THEN I WAS LIKE WHEN IS IT MY TURN TO !!!!! NOT YOU ART LOKS!!NO **** :tongue: :tongue: :naughty:*


MAN YOU BETTER CLARIFY SHIT HOMIE!!!      

FIXED!!!!! :biggrin: 
SHIT IS JAKKED UP IN HERE!!
LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:32 PM~18159208
> *"EL RUDY CUCUY"
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 I AM E-SCARED!!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:24 PM~18158334
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:34 PM~18158454
> * I AM A GENTLEMAN AND I AIN'T SAYIN NUTHIN!! :biggrin: WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PARK....STAYS AT THE PARK!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by auggie_97tc_@Jul 27 2010, 07:22 PM~18158300
> *whats up every one :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 07:38 PM~18158515
> *:angry:  :twak: :buttkick: CALMATE CON TU PINCHE COSAS DE JOTERRIA GUEY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SEE INSTEAD OF IMAGINING ONE OF US WITH HER,,,,HE THOUGHT OF 2 VATOS!!!!
:barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 07:38 PM~18158517
> *i know you or loks took pixxx :biggrin:
> *


BATTERY DIED!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, dodgers_fan, MANDOS69C/10, PHXROJOE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:33 PM~18159215
> *Thanks bro!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 08:50 PM~18159392
> *
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I AM :sprint: :biggrin: CHICKEN ENCHILADAS ARE FRESH OUT THE OVEN AND I AM GONNA GET MY GRUB ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 27 2010, 08:53 PM~18159430
> *I AM :sprint: :biggrin: CHICKEN ENCHILADAS ARE FRESH OUT THE OVEN AND I AM GONNA GET MY GRUB ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ENJOY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 08:52 PM~18159415
> *WHAT UP CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: CHICKEN ENCHILADAS IS WHAT IS UP CARNAL!!!!! AL-RATO!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]
> [/quote
> 
> Where we take the 13x7's tradition into the future!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 27 2010, 07:57 PM~18158768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats what mando69c/10 eyes looked like :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 27 2010, 09:04 PM~18159556
> *ttt
> *


QVOLE HOMIE,,,CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK!!!!!
WELCOME TO AZ!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18159758
> *QVOLE HOMIE,,,CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK!!!!!
> WELCOME TO AZ!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18159758
> *QVOLE HOMIE,,,CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK!!!!!
> WELCOME TO AZ!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


He got a thread in body and paint, looks sick.


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

i got a power glide 200 obo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 09:15 PM~18159683
> *:biggrin: I know
> hahahahahaha me and my other homegirl were like what the fuk
> yup thats what mando69c/10 eyes looked like :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WAS HELLA FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18159846
> *SHIT WAS HELLA FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *



yeah it was :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SIGNATURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NICE HECTOR!!!!!!!

:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





:thumbsup: NO ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 27 2010, 09:26 PM~18159796
> *He got a thread in body and paint, looks sick.
> *


WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 27 2010, 09:50 PM~18160064
> *SIGNATURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NICE HECTOR!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WTF?????? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18158828
> *que gacho carnal!!!!!!
> we supposed to be brothers man!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we are ese we are :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 09:33 PM~18159877
> *yeah it was  :biggrin:
> *


sup 3ple OG nana how you doing


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, 97TownCar, El Azteca 85 Buick

WHAT UP CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, oldskool 62, Refined95, El Azteca 85 Buick :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 11:26 PM~18160846
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, oldskool 62, Refined95, El Azteca 85 Buick :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: New-Image-soldier, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, Refined95, j_mann, Justin-Az, oldskool 62, El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18160680
> *sup 3ple OG nana how you doing
> *


I'm good just tired had to go out and clean the front yard funk home association then the meeds kicked in :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:33 PM~18160869
> *I'm good just tired had to go out and clean the front yard funk home association then the meeds kicked in  :angry:
> *


UR YARD IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:33 PM~18160869
> *I'm good just tired had to go out and clean the front yard funk home association then the meeds kicked in  :angry:
> *


juat have art or mikey clean up the yard you a g you got to chill with a 40oz on your lap :biggrin: thats how luna does it.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 PM~18160888
> *UR YARD IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


The other side of the drive way had those weeds that spread all over and a birch to get out :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18160221
> *WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up Art? Here not much, worked on car all day and accomplished very little in process. LOL.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:44 PM~18160920
> *juat have art or mikey TAKE LUIS TO clean up the yard you a g you got to chill with a 40oz on your lap. :biggrin: thats how luna does it.
> *


I GOT YOU HOMIE,,, I FIXED IT FOR YOU!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 27 2010, 09:26 PM~18159796
> *He got a thread in body and paint, looks sick.
> *


X2 he does good work and has a good thread going!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:44 PM~18160920
> *juat have art or mikey clean up the yard you a g you got to chill with a 40oz on your lap  :biggrin: thats how luna does it.
> *


I like this 1 better carnal :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:44 PM~18160920
> *juat have art or mikey clean up the yard you a g you got to chill with a 40oz on your lap  :biggrin: thats how luna does it.
> *



Naw homie that's one thinkI'm not is lazy and don't depend on a man. I have always done things myself and not gonna start depending on a man now :biggrin: I could be dying and still out there doing what I have too


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:51 PM~18160957
> *Naw homie that's one thinkI'm not is lazy and don't depend on a man. I have always done things myself and not gonna start depending on a man now :biggrin:  I could be dying and still out there doing what I have too
> *


they aint men's tough its just mikey and art jaja just fuckn w you homie nana lol :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry if spelling is wrong on my messages it's cause I'm using my daughters I pad and these letters and stuff are little and hit letters next to the other ones :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 11:50 PM~18160952
> *X2 he does good work and has a good thread going!
> *


Man theres allot of badass painters in AZ . Suprised noone posted anything up on interior though.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:54 PM~18160975
> *Sorry if spelling is wrong on my messages it's cause I'm using my daughters I pad and these letters and stuff are little and hit letters next to the other ones :biggrin:
> *


thats what happens to me but I got chunky fingers :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:51 PM~18160956
> *I like this 1 better carnal :biggrin:
> *


OK OK WE WILL STAY AND CHILL WITH OG SO YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO,,,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:53 PM~18160968
> *they aint men's tough its just mikey and art jaja just fuckn w you homie nana lol :biggrin:
> *


Lmao they would probably bitch and say it's too hot so they could leave so I would still end up doing it myself :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 27 2010, 11:55 PM~18160981
> *Man theres allot of badass builders in AZ on paint body. Suprised noone posted anything up on interior though.
> *


hey fucker wheres the pics  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:56 PM~18160983
> *thats what happens to me but I got chunky fingers :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:56 PM~18160986
> *Lmao they would probably bitch and say it's too hot so they could leave so I would still end up doing it myself :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: OG you just like art DON"T GIVE A FUCK!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:57 PM~18160995
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  OG you just like art DON"T GIVE A FUCK!!!!
> *



He'll yeah got to be like that homie I'm an OG :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:56 PM~18160990
> *hey fucker wheres the pics   :biggrin:
> *


LOL I accomplished nothing but to break a grinding wheel and ruin a 1/2" lugnut stud. Well did get the 5.20s on the wheels, just didnt get the wheels on the car. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:56 PM~18160986
> *Lmao they would probably bitch and say it's too hot so they could leave so I would still end up doing it myself :biggrin:
> *


YA ID GET TO TIRED AND SLEEP ALL FULL FROM THE FOOD!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 27 2010, 11:57 PM~18160995
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  OG you just like art DON"T GIVE A FUCK!!!!
> *


OH MY BAD CARNAL I THOUGHT YOU WERE TALKIN BOUT ME ,, IDIDNT KNOW U WERE TALKIN BOUT ART BUCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 PM~18160888
> *UR YARD IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


People could get lost in my yard, got weeds higher than the fence :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 12:08 AM~18161048
> *People could get lost in my yard, got weeds higher than the fence  :biggrin:
> *


You must not live in s home association community cause you would be fined and fined :biggrin: my fine was $75 just for the few weeds on the one side of the house.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Good night talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 12:13 AM~18161062
> *You must not live in s home association community cause you would be fined and fined  :biggrin: my fine was $75 just for the few weeds on the one side of the house.
> *


We got a HOA, I get weeds from front so they dont say anything.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 12:00 AM~18161011
> *LOL I accomplished nothing but to break a grinding wheel and ruin a 1/2" lugnut stud. Well did get the 5.20s on the wheels, just didnt get the wheels on the car.  :biggrin:
> *


Yep! You took two steps back... haha.. should've posted pics of ur fuck up... people like making fun of others :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 28 2010, 12:32 AM~18161137
> *Yep! You took two steps back... haha.. should've posted pics of ur fuck up... people like making fun of others  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: True. :biggrin: After you left the other grinding wheel exploded while doing the front calipers. :biggrin: I get sick with grinding calipers, though Im going to retire from it for a while


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2010, 12:56 AM~18161218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 27 2010, 09:52 AM~18152796
> *Iam only talking about my ex members who left spreading lies about our club.
> *



Why not just name the people outright ? I mean it gives them ability to speak up , or not, in their own behalf and eliminates possible drama caused by people making incorrect assumptions.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 12:45 AM~18161185
> *:biggrin:  True.  :biggrin:  After you left the other grinding wheel exploded while doing the front calipers.  :biggrin: I get sick with grinding calipers, though Im going to retire from it for a while
> *


I only known one other person that happened to and he bled all over the shop.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 09:21 PM~18159758
> *QVOLE HOMIE,,,CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK!!!!!
> WELCOME TO AZ!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


thanks brotha... lemme know if you know of any shops looking for a worker... il be out there next week


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 27 2010, 09:25 PM~18159790
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 27 2010, 09:26 PM~18159796
> *He got a thread in body and paint, looks sick.
> *


yes i do... alot of older pics in there, i need to update it... thanks though


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 11:50 PM~18160952
> *X2 he does good work and has a good thread going!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!!![/i] :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 28 2010, 06:44 AM~18162317
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!!![/i] :cheesy:
> *


Good pics Hector!  those Bombas look sweet! I missed this one, but I should be at the next one


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 28 2010, 05:21 AM~18161778
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 28 2010, 06:38 AM~18162000
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 06:46 AM~18162023
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


x2!!! :thumbsup: 'SUP MIKEY :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 28 2010, 12:56 AM~18161218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: WHAT YOU SMOKIN ON THAT YOU ALL SMILEY FACES!!?? :biggrin: IT IS GOOD TO SEE YOU ARE BACK BEN!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 08:07 AM~18162442
> *:cheesy: 'SUP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*AINT NOTHING LIKE A GOOD LAUGH IN THE MORNING!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 08:10 AM~18162460
> *x2!!! :thumbsup: 'SUP MIKEY :wave:
> *


JUST WORKING! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:34 AM~18162600
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE A GOOD LAUGH IN THE MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT FOO IS DOING THE "MEXICAN CRIP WALK"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 08:40 AM~18162632
> *JUST WORKING! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2010, 08:01 AM~18162412
> *Good pics Hector!  those Bombas look sweet!  I missed this one, but I should be at the next one
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 28 2010, 08:16 AM~18162504
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:34 AM~18162600
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE A GOOD LAUGH IN THE MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...


Killer Top Rock! LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jul 28 2010, 06:46 AM~18162023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a homegirl homie!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check this shit out fez is gangsta in this movie!!!
this movie looks dope anybody see it???








<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UnZdquI3Er4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UnZdquI3Er4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

MOVE IN AT 4PM.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 28 2010, 08:01 AM~18162412
> *Good pics Hector!  those Bombas look sweet!  I missed this one, but I should be at the next one
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP MR. BUCK


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 28 2010, 11:17 AM~18163677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 "GO OUTSIDE AND WATCH THEM HIT SWITCHES :cheesy: OR GO INSIDE AND WATCH SOME HALF NAKED BITCHES!!!!" :run: :run: DECISIONS DECISIONS!!!???  :0 :0 :0 I WILL BE DOING THIS INSIDE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 11:07 AM~18163602
> *check this shit out fez is gangsta in this movie!!!
> this movie looks dope anybody see it???
> 
> ...


that looks like a good movie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 11:07 AM~18163602
> *check this shit out fez is gangsta in this movie!!!
> this movie looks dope anybody see it???
> 
> ...


that movie look bad ass


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 09:16 AM~18162803
> *
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SupPpppppPppppppppPppppppP


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 12:20 PM~18164160
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, j_mann
> WHAT UP JMANN!!
> ...


Yeah hommie, ima drop bye tomorrow mid day..good looking out on that i need some good chicano music...I gots to leave the cumbias and tejano at home for now, so I dont get pulled over... I think the law passed today or yesterday que-no??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 08:05 AM~18162429
> *:wave: 'SUP
> *


sup homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 12:20 PM~18164160
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, j_mann
> WHAT UP JMANN!!
> ...


I need some too!!!!....no ****!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up Luna, You going to the hop at Panteras???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 28 2010, 12:37 PM~18164328
> *Yeah hommie, ima drop bye tomorrow mid day..good looking out on that i need some good chicano music...I gots to leave the cumbias and tejano at home for now, so I dont get pulled over... I think the law passed today or yesterday que-no??
> *


ORALE CARNAL,,,,
I WILL BE HERE CARNAL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18164348
> *I need some too!!!!....no ****!
> *


MR T!!!!!!!!!!!
I GOT YOU!!!!

WHERE YOU LIVE AT HOMIE!!

IM ON 40AT AND BROADWAY!!

AND HELL NO ****! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 28 2010, 12:37 PM~18164328
> *Yeah hommie, ima drop bye tomorrow mid day..good looking out on that i need some good chicano music...I gots to leave the cumbias and tejano at home for now, so I dont get pulled over... I think the law passed today or yesterday que-no??
> *


Looks like a federal judge blocked most the stuff that was being protested. Guess anything can happen though as even a place with no rights can operate while giving the illusion of freedom.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 12:52 PM~18164484
> *Looks like a federal judge blocked most the stuff that was being protested. Guess anything can happen though as even a place with no rights can operate while giving the illusion of freedom.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 12:52 PM~18164484
> *Looks like a federal judge blocked most the stuff that was being protested. Guess anything can happen though as even a place with no rights can operate while giving the illusion of freedom.
> *



Yeah i just read all that on Yahoo, The law still going threw tomorrow,but with some restrictions... Havent met you, but from what ive read... you dont have n e thing to worry bout...lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 28 2010, 01:01 PM~18164558
> *Yeah i just read all that on Yahoo, The law still going threw tomorrow,but with some restrictions... Havent met you, but from what ive read... you dont have n e thing to worry bout...lol
> *


ONLY THING JUSTIN GOT TO WORRY BOUT IS CRUISIN WIT A GANG OF US IN A BIG OLE BOX TRUCK!!!
THEN HE THE POLLERO!~!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 28 2010, 01:01 PM~18164558
> *Yeah i just read all that on Yahoo, The law still going threw tomorrow,but with some restrictions... Havent met you, but from what ive read... you dont have n e thing to worry bout...lol
> *


Nope Im the conservative cracker novela writer. Just follow news as it may affect my kids as they grow older.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18164575
> *ONLY THING JUSTIN GOT TO WORRY BOUT IS CRUISIN WIT A GANG OF US IN A BIG OLE BOX TRUCK!!!
> THEN HE THE POLLERO!~!! :biggrin:
> *


That would be just my luck to be mistaken for the pollero.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 01:07 PM~18164607
> *Nope Im a cracker. Just like following news though as this kind of shit could effect my kids when they grow older.
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 01:10 PM~18164637
> *That would be just my luck to be mistaken for the polero.
> *


WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY CRACKER HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 01:15 PM~18164681
> *WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MY CRACKER HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not much, just waking up LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 01:18 PM~18164711
> *Not much, just waking up LOL.  :biggrin:
> *


YA I WOKE UP LATE TODAY!!! BUT IM DA BOSS!!

YA RIGHT!! I GOT JOKES TOO!!! :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

whats up ralph.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 01:22 PM~18164740
> *YA I WOKE UP LATE TODAY!!! BUT IM DA BOSS!!
> 
> YA RIGHT!! I GOT JOKES TOO!!! :biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :wow:
> *


I was going to go work on my car but after yesterday decided to retire. So will just chill.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 01:33 PM~18164845
> *I was going to go work on my car but after yesterday decided to retire. So will just chill.
> *






AND ITS BUST A MOVE,, NOT BUST A GRINDING WHEEL!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, New-Image-soldier, El Azteca 85 Buick</span>, j_mann

<span style=\'colorurple\'>WHAT UP HOMIE!!!
I GOT THAT FLOORING READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iOKMWSR2Aio&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iOKMWSR2Aio&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PFWmnLTPXWY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PFWmnLTPXWY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18164348
> *I need some too!!!!....no ****!
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 12:48 PM~18164447
> *MR T!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


40ave or street?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18165463
> *40ave or street?
> *


st homie


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

might be old news but i just found it... 59 RAG was stolen in Glendale, Ca

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 10:51 AM~18163476
> *what up mikee!!!
> thats a homegirl homie!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 28 2010, 03:27 PM~18165815
> *might be old news but i just found it... 59 RAG was stolen in Glendale, Ca
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> *


DAMN! THATS MY DREAM CAR! I IT NEEDED WAS A CONTINETAL KIT! AND A CASE OF BUD LIGHT IN THE BACK SEAT! :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

what up homies?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 04:48 PM~18166581
> *what up homies?
> *


whats good og!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 28 2010, 02:00 PM~18165066
> * <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iOKMWSR2Aio&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iOKMWSR2Aio&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


THEY AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME! 10 YEARS AGO! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:34 AM~18162600
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE A GOOD LAUGH IN THE MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

MOVE IN AT 4PM.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 05:30 PM~18166933
> *whats good og!
> *



I'm ok homie  How you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 28 2010, 05:54 PM~18167136
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:34 AM~18162600
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE A GOOD LAUGH IN THE MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...


 get down like james brown :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18167531
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 05:56 PM~18167160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 08:34 AM~18162600
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE A GOOD LAUGH IN THE MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...



was the video from OG PLAYERS PARTY???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 28 2010, 03:27 PM~18165815
> *might be old news but i just found it... 59 RAG was stolen in Glendale, Ca
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> *


thats some fcked up shit right there, cars probly stripped or re-vinded by now


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 28 2010, 06:35 PM~18167570
> *thats some fcked up shit right there, cars probly stripped or re-vinded by now
> *



or parted out on craigslist. fuckers are brave to sell the whole thing


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 06:38 PM~18167593
> *or parted out on craigslist. fuckers are brave to sell the whole thing
> *


or maybe they have or know somebody with an f-ed up one and switching parts off,vin # everything if they have the old title for the f-ed one or claim abandon title


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 06:35 PM~18167562
> *was the video from OG PLAYERS PARTY???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam I missed that............and why was he holding his pants


----------



## DLOGETLO (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:13 PM~18156858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS DRUNK AND HAPPY SO DONT RAIN ON MY PARADE!! AHHAHHA











TAKE THIS!!


----------



## DLOGETLO (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18157273
> *who this??????cake and 40! Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ITS ME DLO KEEPIN IT REAL!!! LOL HAD A BLAST THAT DAY AND WHATEVER CAUGHT ME UNGORGEOUS....

THIS IS THE GODDESS IN ME


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 06:38 PM~18167593
> *or parted out on craigslist. fuckers are brave to sell the whole thing
> *




:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DLOGETLO (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18156982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATEVER I DIDNT SAY POST IT .......!!! FREAKIN CAKE WAS GOOD....










HERE ME WITH NO CAKE .....DONT DO THIS AGAIN .....LOL


----------



## DLOGETLO (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:42 AM~18142853
> *that she not a gurl!!!
> A LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *



I DONT REMEMBER HALF OF THE NITE SO GIVE A **LADY ***A BREAK


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 06:35 PM~18167562
> *was the video from OG PLAYERS PARTY???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NO  :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:33 PM~18168216
> *I WAS DRUNK AND HAPPY SO DONT RAIN ON MY PARADE!!  AHHAHHA
> 
> 
> ...



What up girl :biggrin:


----------



## DLOGETLO (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 07:53 PM~18168426
> *What up girl  :biggrin:
> *



Im good you know me .....its always a good time!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:57 PM~18168455
> *Im good you know me .....its always a good time!!
> *


that's good girl glad you made it to the party.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 06:43 PM~18168319
> *WHATEVER I DIDNT SAY POST IT .......!!! FREAKIN CAKE WAS GOOD....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I missed some shit huh??!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:57 PM~18168455
> *Im good you know me .....its always a good time!!
> *


Was fun chillin wit you ....we were all buzzd..........all con todo respeto.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 28 2010, 08:05 PM~18168548
> *Damn I missed some shit huh??!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

art mando69c/10 is like this rite now!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:33 PM~18168216
> *I WAS DRUNK AND HAPPY SO DONT RAIN ON MY PARADE!!  AHHAHHA
> 
> 
> ...


Ok when???????????
J:k :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:33 PM~18168216
> *I WAS DRUNK AND HAPPY SO DONT RAIN ON MY PARADE!!  AHHAHHA
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 I WILL TAKE IT!!!! :naughty: YOU DON'T HAVE TO ASK ME TWICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 08:09 PM~18168616
> *art mando69c/10 is like this rite now!! :wow:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:39 PM~18168278
> *ITS ME DLO KEEPIN IT REAL!!! LOL HAD A BLAST THAT DAY AND WHATEVER CAUGHT ME UNGORGEOUS....
> 
> THIS IS THE GODDESS IN ME
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 08:19 PM~18168736
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



hi i'm ok


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:43 PM~18168319
> *WHATEVER I DIDNT SAY POST IT .......!!! FREAKIN CAKE WAS GOOD....
> 
> 
> ...


you look better with a 40 in your hand :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DLOGETLO_@Jul 28 2010, 07:43 PM~18168319
> *WHATEVER I DIDNT SAY POST IT .......!!! FREAKIN CAKE WAS GOOD....
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: VERY NICE PIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18167506
> *I'm ok homie   How you doing?
> *


IM GOOD! FUCKING IMPALA HAS A FLAT!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18168880
> *IM GOOD! FUCKING IMPALA HAS A FLAT!
> *



Damn it one thing or another huh :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 28 2010, 08:05 PM~18168548
> *Damn I missed some shit huh??!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18168817
> *you look better with a 40 in your hand :biggrin:
> *


  man in my own rite!!!!!! :wow: 
:biggrin: what up mikee hows the :0 pin hole?? no ****,,, 
the radiator!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18168809
> *hi i'm ok
> *


THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18168817
> *you look better with a 40 in your hand :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ what's good playa srry didn't make it to your bday.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18168943
> *THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 08:31 PM~18168906
> *Damn it one thing or another huh  :biggrin:
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uKE1svgKVGQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uKE1svgKVGQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18168974
> *Qvo AZ what's good playa srry didn't make it to your bday.
> *



WHAT UP GATO  IT'S COOL HOMIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18168809
> *im  :wow: HI  :wow:  i'm ok
> *



WTH OG YOU HOLDIN OUT ON THE CLAVO!!!!!
PUT IT IN A COFFEE CAN AND SEND IT!!!!!!!!















J/K YOU KNOW IM HAPPY UR ALL UP ON HERE REGULATING!!!


I THINK YOU SHUD BE A LIL MODERATER!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 08:41 PM~18169022
> *WTH OG YOU HOLDIN OUT ON THE CLAVO!!!!!
> PUT IT IN A COFFEE CAN AND SEND IT!!!!!!!!
> J/K YOU KNOW IM HAPPY UR ALL UP ON HERE REGULATING!!!
> ...


 
:wow: WTF YOU ON :biggrin: YOU DON'T NEED ANYMORE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18168974
> *Qvo AZ what's good playa srry didn't make it to your bday.
> *


HE BEEN UNDER COVER OG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18169118
> *:wow: WTF YOU ON  :biggrin:  YOU DON'T NEED ANYMORE
> *


MEMBER LIKE ON BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT!!

TELL HER TO PUT SOME CLAVO IN IT NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 08:51 PM~18169187
> *MEMBER LIKE ON BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT!!
> 
> TELL HER TO PUT SOME CLAVO IN IT NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 08:49 PM~18169154
> *HE BEEN UNDER COVER OG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Something like that just been bussy with my RAZA :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo jonny any luck on you sale


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2010, 08:55 PM~18169256
> *Something like that just been bussy with my RAZA  :0
> *


YA SABES BRO,,,,MISSED YOU THERE, PA LA OTRO!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 28 2010, 08:31 PM~18168906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks mando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18168974
> *Qvo AZ what's good playa srry didn't make it to your bday.
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO GATITO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 28 2010, 09:58 PM~18170075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There it go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jul 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18169570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Kris and Seth, Dee said what's up!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jul 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18169570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Has anybody heard anything on the civic show


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub+Jul 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18169570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 29 2010, 06:26 AM~18172380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


morning Al :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 28 2010, 10:51 AM~18163476
> *what up mikee!!!
> thats a homegirl homie!!
> *


oops sorry, thanks girl!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 29 2010, 05:31 AM~18172394
> *morning Al  :wave:
> *


Sup Mr Curtis! What crakin?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddyworld_@Jul 29 2010, 06:03 AM~18172332
> *Has anybody heard anything on the civic show
> *


we r hosting a show in sept 18th :biggrin:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya we will be there but have u guys heard anything


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 06:21 AM~18172360
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :nosad:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP MIKEY :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 29 2010, 06:26 AM~18172380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: WHAT UP LUNA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 29 2010, 06:31 AM~18172394
> *morning Al  :wave:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!!_ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 09:14 AM~18173305
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP MIKEY :wave:
> *


whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 09:24 AM~18173362
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


  GOOD MORNING HOMIE :wave: TIME TO ROLL UP MY BREAKFAST


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 29 2010, 06:54 AM~18172492
> *oops sorry, thanks girl!
> *



:biggrin: it's cool everyone makes that mistake if they don't know me


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 10:11 AM~18173687
> *whats up? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE! JUST CHILLIN AT HOME! uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan, MANDOS69C/10, BIGBOO475365, unity_mike

mornin party people!
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 29 2010, 06:26 AM~18172380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:
its gettin close!
:thumbsup:
Mornin Mr Luna!!!!!
:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 29 2010, 10:15 AM~18173711
> * GOOD MORNING HOMIE  :wave: TIME TO ROLL UP MY BREAKFAST
> *


:0 :0 :0 REMEMBER THE GOLDEN RULE HOMIE!!  PUFF PUFF PASS!!!! uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 09:24 AM~18173362
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


what up carnal!!!!
just gettin here to work,,,
coffee and a muffin!!!  
que rollo??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:18 AM~18173732
> *:biggrin: it's cool everyone makes that mistake if they don't know me
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 29 2010, 10:19 AM~18173743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES IT IS!!!! :biggrin: GONNA BE WAITING BY THE FREEWAY WITH MY THUMB UP AND SEE WHICH HOMIE PICKS ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 10:27 AM~18173799
> *:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE HOW'S IT GOING? :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:18 AM~18173732
> *:biggrin: it's cool everyone makes that mistake if they don't know me
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: MORNIN OG!!! :wave:
HOW WAS THE FRY BREAD,,,,I KNOW I KNOW STUPID ? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 10:23 AM~18173774
> *:0 :0 :0 REMEMBER THE GOLDEN RULE HOMIE!!  PUFF PUFF PASS!!!! uffin: uffin: :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:29 AM~18173817
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: MORNIN OG!!! :wave:
> HOW WAS THE FRY BREAD,,,,I KNOW I KNOW STUPID ? :wow:
> *


MORNING  THERE HAS BEEN A FEW ON HERE HOMIE BUT i TOLD THEM :biggrin: 

HAHAHAHAHAHA DAMN RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:28 AM~18173806
> *MORNING MANDO BET YOU HAD GOOD DREAMS LAST NIGHT ABOUT YOUR SNOOKIE :biggrin:
> YES IT IS!!!! :biggrin:  GONNA BE WAITING BY THE FREEWAY WITH MY THUMB UP AND SEE WHICH HOMIE PICKS US UP :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:36 AM~18173871
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPE THE TRUCK IS FIXED BY THEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18173861
> *MORNING   THERE HAS BEEN A FEW ON HERE HOMIE BUT i TOLD THEM :biggrin:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA DAMN RAIN :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT,,,,,,AND I WAS AT MY HOMIES HOUSE AND BY THE TIME HE WAS DONE MAKIN SOME BOMB ASS CHEESE SOUP I HAD TO GO,,,, I HELPED CUT UP THE VEGETABLES,,,AND DIDNT GET TO EAT...LOLOLOLOLOL!
TWICE IN ONE NITE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:19 AM~18173743
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan, MANDOS69C/10, BIGBOO475365, unity_mike
> 
> ...


:wave: WHAT UP ART :loco: !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:38 AM~18173890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOPE THE TRUK IS FIXED BY THEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH SHE FIXED,,,,BUT AS MUCH :run: :run: :run: AROUND I DO,,, IF I DONT TAKE MY TRUCK THEN I DONT HAVE TO SWEAT IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:39 AM~18173891
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT,,,,,,AND I WAS AT MY HOMIES HOUSE AND BY THE TIME HE WAS DONE MAKIN SOME BOMB ASS CHEESE SOUP I HAD TO GO,,,, I HELPED CUT UP THE VEGETABLES,,,AND DIDNT GET TO EAT...LOLOLOLOLOL!
> TWICE IN ONE NITE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:40 AM~18173904
> *OH SHE FIXED,,,,BUT AS MUCH  :run:  :run:  :run: AROUND I DO,,, IF I DONT TAKE MY TRUCK THEN I DONT HAVE TO SWEAT IT!! :biggrin:
> *


Whats wrong with your truck?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 28 2010, 09:33 PM~18169716
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO GATITO!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's up mando ke ahi de nuevo bro


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:40 AM~18173904
> *OH SHE FIXED,,,,BUT AS MUCH  :run:  :run:  :run: AROUND I DO,,, IF I DONT TAKE MY TRUCK THEN I DONT HAVE TO SWEAT IT!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH SHE HAD BOUGHT THE EXTENDED WARRANTY ON THE TRUCK AND DIDN'T REMEMBER CALLED DEALER TO SEE WHAT THEY SAID AND TOLD HER SHE HAD IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18173914
> *Whats wrong with your truck?
> *


TRANSMISSION BUT IT'S AT DEALERS NOW GETTING FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:28 AM~18173806
> *MORNING MANDO BET YOU HAD GOOD DREAMS LAST NIGHT ABOUT YOUR SNOOKIE :biggrin:
> YES IT IS!!!! :biggrin:  GONNA BE WAITING BY THE FREEWAY WITH MY THUMB UP AND SEE WHICH HOMIE PICKS ME UP :biggrin:
> *


:naughty: :naughty: MAYBE!!!??? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 10:44 AM~18173937
> *:naughty: :naughty: MAYBE!!!??? :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA QUE MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18173919
> *What's up mando ke ahi de nuevo bro
> *


:cheesy: QUE SHOW MI GATITO!!  PUES AQUI NO MAS VALIENDO........... :biggrin: Y TU QUE HACES?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:46 AM~18173950
> *HAHAHAHA QUE MAYBE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 10:39 AM~18173897
> *:wave: WHAT UP ART :loco: !!! :biggrin:
> *


THIS SHIT RITE HERE GOT TO BE ILLEGAL,,,,ITS SO DAMN GOOD!!!!
HELL NO ****!!
















JUST COLD CHILLIN!
WAITIN TO SEE IF THE HOMIE JMANN COMES BY! NO ****!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 29 2010, 07:42 AM~18172693
> *Sup Mr Curtis! What crakin?
> *


another day at work :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 09:19 AM~18173341
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE
> *


whats good Mando


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18173914
> *Whats wrong with your truck?
> *


THE NUT BEHIND THE STEERING WHEEL!!! :biggrin: 

GOT TO GET A NEW TORTION BAR BRO,, GOT TRIGGER HAPPY AND ,,,,,LIL BIT TO MUCH WEIGHT ON THE DRIVER SIDE !!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:50 AM~18173975
> *THIS SHIT RITE HERE GOT TO BE ILLEGAL,,,,ITS SO DAMN GOOD!!!!
> HELL NO ****!!
> 
> ...


made me hungry... fck it, lunch time :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:42 AM~18173926
> *YEAH SHE HAD BOUGHT THE EXTENDED WARRANTY ON THE TRUCK AND DIDN'T REMEMBER CALLED DEALER TO SEE WHAT THEY SAID AND TOLD HER SHE HAD IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18173919
> *What's up mando ke ahi de nuevo bro
> *


MORNIN GATO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*it's thursday homies almost the weekend!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 10:44 AM~18173937
> *:naughty: :naughty: MAYBE!!!??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 10:46 AM~18173950
> *HAHAHAHA QUE MAYBE  :biggrin:
> *


HE TALKIN BOUT SNOOKIE,,, HE PASSED YOU RITE BYE ON THE FREEWAY :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 29 2010, 10:55 AM~18174021
> *made me hungry... fck it, lunch time  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MR C.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 11:03 AM~18174093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KINDA LIKE MY CHOCALATE MUFFIN!!
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES LAST ONE I'LL LET YOU GUYS GET TO WORK!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 11:06 AM~18174131
> *HE TALKIN BOUT SNOOKIE,,, HE PASSED YOU RITE BYE ON THE FREEWAY :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MANDO69C/10 JUST PASSED ME BUY IT'S COOL


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:55 AM~18174016
> *THE NUT BEHIND THE STEERING WHEEL!!! :biggrin:
> 
> GOT TO GET A NEW TORTION BAR BRO,, GOT TRIGGER HAPPY AND ,,,,,LIL BIT TO MUCH WEIGHT ON THE DRIVER SIDE !!
> ...


hit me up bro i work for a truck recycler


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=OGPLAYER,Jul 29 2010, 11:10 AM~18174179]
*OK HOMIES LAST ONE I'LL LET YOU GUYS GET TO WORK!!! :biggrin: *









[/quote]
:h5:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

wuts up AZ SIDE??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 11:08 AM~18174149
> *WHAT UP MR C.!!!!!!!!!!
> *


same shit homie, here at work on my lunch break :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 11:10 AM~18174169
> *KINDA LIKE MY CHOCALATE MUFFIN!!
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


but better :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 11:10 AM~18174179
> *OK HOMIES LAST ONE I'LL LET YOU GUYS GET TO WORK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont stop now O.G :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Jul 29 2010, 11:20 AM~18174270
> *wuts up AZ SIDE??
> *


 :wave: HOMIE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 29 2010, 11:24 AM~18174306
> *dont stop now O.G  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 29 2010, 11:25 AM~18174315
> *:wave: HOMIE
> *


Checkn it out tryn to see when the next shows are??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Jul 29 2010, 11:20 AM~18174270
> *wuts up AZ SIDE??
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE
CASAS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18174485
> *WHAT UP HOMIE
> CASAS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wut up homie


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

JUST COLD CHILLIN!
WAITIN TO SEE IF THE HOMIE JMANN COMES BY! NO ****!
[/quote]


Yo, ima roll threw between 2-3... Got caught up at the emissions place in Chandler... :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 11:06 AM~18174120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn shes fine. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 10:55 AM~18174016
> *THE NUT BEHIND THE STEERING WHEEL!!! :biggrin:
> 
> GOT TO GET A NEW TORTION BAR BRO,, GOT TRIGGER HAPPY AND ,,,,,LIL BIT TO MUCH WEIGHT ON THE DRIVER SIDE !!
> *


Gotta figure something out bout my car in regards to the trunk lock how we gonna get in there, thinking to just remove the latch for now so it cant lock.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> JUST COLD CHILLIN!
> WAITIN TO SEE IF THE HOMIE JMANN COMES BY! NO ****!


Yo, ima roll threw between 2-3... Got caught up at the emissions place in Chandler... :angry:
[/quote]
ALL GOOD IM HERE TILL 5 AND IF CANT MAKE IT TILL AFTER LET ME KNOW I CAN CHILL!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Jul 29 2010, 11:41 AM~18174470
> *Checkn it out tryn to see when the next shows are??
> *


theres a few coming up :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 12:06 PM~18174696
> *:wow: Damn shes fine.  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up franky?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 29 2010, 10:54 AM~18174010
> *whats good Mando
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH...JUS TRYN TO KEEP COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 11:10 AM~18174179
> *OG PLAYER HOOKIN UP THE HOMIES ON THE AZ SIDE WITH SOME PICS FOR "TITS N ASS" THURSDAYS!!!! NICE PICS!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS HOMEGIRL!!!!  :wow: :wow: :wow:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 12:47 PM~18175003
> *:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: OG PLAYER HOOKIN UP THE HOMIES ON THE AZ SIDE WITH SOME PICS FOR "TITS N ASS" THURSDAYS!!!! NICE PICS!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS HOMEGIRL!!!!  :wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


You're welcome but big mando was talking about posting tata's and Nana's for us :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

BRB :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18175150
> *You're welcome but big mando was talking about posting tata's and Nana's for us  :biggrin:
> *


WTF???????????//


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 01:06 PM~18175155
> *BRB  :biggrin:
> *


???????????????
NANA AND TATA PICS??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, smiley602
WHAT UP HOMIE GOT THAT FOR YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 01:20 PM~18175293
> *WTF???????????//
> *



hahahahaha I know that's what I said  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18175150
> *You're welcome but big mando was talking about posting tata's and Nana's for us  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :nono: :nono: IF THEY DO POST THAT KINDA STUFF  *BAM!!!!! BOTH THEIR HOMEY CARDS WILL BE PULLED!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*
Nice Pic!!!!
<img src=\'http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e360/funbi1/Shotkolla/DSC_496844.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18175150
> *You're welcome but big mando was talking about posting tata's and Nana's for us  :biggrin:
> *


BULLSHIT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 29 2010, 02:09 PM~18175807
> *BULLSHIT
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How you doing Big Mando


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jul 29 2010, 11:18 AM~18174257
> *hit me up bro i work for a truck recycler
> *


homie i need a 4l60e transmission for a 1993 van. pm me a price


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 12:36 PM~18174912
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH...JUS TRYN TO KEEP COOL! :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah homie is hot as hell in the warehouse were i work, no a/c just swamp coolers


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Jul 29 2010, 02:15 PM~18175880
> *homie i need a 4l60e transmission for a 1993 van. pm me a price
> *


be like $350 plus warrenty and taxes u choose the warrenty we have a bunch of different options


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 02:11 PM~18175835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Jul 29 2010, 02:37 PM~18176122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Jul 29 2010, 02:37 PM~18176122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man prayers out to homie and his familia!

DAM AZ SIDE SEEMS LIKE WE HAVE BEEN THRU A LOT WIT OUR FAMILYS THIS YEAR!!!
GOD PRAY FOR ALL OF US AND OUR FAMILYS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 03:28 PM~18176681
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> ...



AMEN :angel:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

LUIS....THIS IS A PIC OF THE GIRL I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE OTHER DAY.....SHE IS THE BLAST FROM MY PAST....SHE IS THE ONE I TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT WOULD NEVER HURT ME AND THAT I COULD TRUST COMPLETLY......LOTS OF PEOPLE HAVE TRIED TO GET WITH HER, BUT SHE TURNED THEM DOWN CAUSE HER HEART WAS ALWAYS WITH ME........AND I ALWAYS LOVED HER....NOW SHE AND I ARE TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN.....AND NO ONE IS GONNA COME BETWEEN US EVER AGAIN............

I LOVE YOU MELISSA


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18177010
> *LUIS....THIS IS A PIC OF THE GIRL I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE OTHER DAY.....SHE IS THE BLAST FROM MY PAST....SHE IS THE ONE I TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT  WOULD NEVER HURT ME AND THAT I COULD TRUST COMPLETLY......LOTS OF PEOPLE HAVE TRIED TO GET WITH HER, BUT SHE TURNED THEM DOWN  CAUSE HER HEART WAS ALWAYS WITH ME........AND I ALWAYS LOVED HER....NOW SHE AND I ARE TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN.....AND NO ONE IS GONNA COME BETWEEN US EVER AGAIN............
> 
> I LOVE YOU MELISSA
> ...



You tell em homie!! :biggrin: Happy for you homie!!!! Take Care


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18177010
> *LUIS....THIS IS A PIC OF THE GIRL I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE OTHER DAY.....SHE IS THE BLAST FROM MY PAST....SHE IS THE ONE I TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT  WOULD NEVER HURT ME AND THAT I COULD TRUST COMPLETLY......LOTS OF PEOPLE HAVE TRIED TO GET WITH HER, BUT SHE TURNED THEM DOWN  CAUSE HER HEART WAS ALWAYS WITH ME........AND I ALWAYS LOVED HER....NOW SHE AND I ARE TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN.....AND NO ONE IS GONNA COME BETWEEN US EVER AGAIN............
> 
> I LOVE YOU MELISSA
> ...


THATS COOL AS HELL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!
MAN MINE GOT AWAY,, BUT AT LEAST SOMEBODY GOT THERES!!!
BOTH OF YOU!!!!!!!
LIKE I SAID BEFORE!!
GOD BLESS!!
US ALL!!!!!!!!!!



AND HOMIE I GOT THAT MUSIC YOU ASK ME FOR!!! PM ME!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18168880
> *IM GOOD! FUCKING IMPALA HAS A FLAT!
> *


I bet you wish you kept those tires you won in the raffle now.... :biggrin: 


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Booking feature layout shoots this weekend for the premier issue.

If you would like your ride featured or if you want to model hit me up....

[email protected]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18177143
> *I bet you wish you kept those tires you won in the raffle now.... :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



LMAO Yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 29 2010, 03:04 PM~18177143
> *I bet you wish you kept those tires you won in the raffle now.... :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 ................tires or beer? tires or beer? fuck it I want beer! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18177143
> *I bet you wish you kept those tires you won in the raffle now.... :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS CRACKN AZ ? NICE PIX !!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jul 29 2010, 03:30 PM~18177432
> *WHATS CRACKN AZ ? NICE PIX !!
> *



the sky Homie! It is finally raining! :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18177500
> *the sky Homie!  It is finally raining! :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah !! We need this rain 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

10 Members: J69RAGTOP69, ROLLERZ_47, ART LOKS, Ryder IV Life, showcars00, SS520, BIGBOO475365, D.J. Midnite, locdownmexikan


What up homies?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A young Chinese couple gets married. She's a virgin. Truth be told, he is a
virgin too, but she doesn't know that. On their wedding night, she cowers naked
under the sheets as her husband undresses in the darkness.



He climbs into bed next to her and tries to be reassuring. 'My darring,' he
whispers, 'I know dis you firss time and you berry flighten. I promise you, I
give you anyting you want, I do anyting - juss anyting you want... You juss
ask. Whatchu want?' he says, trying to sound experienced and worldly, which he
hopes will impress her..



A thoughtful silence follows and he waits patiently (and eagerly) for her
request.



She eventually shyly whispers back, 'I want to try someting I have hear about
from odda girls... Numbaa 69.'



More thoughtful silence from him. Eventually, in a puzzled tone he asks
her......



'You want...... Garlic Chicken wif snow peas?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 03:38 PM~18177531
> *10 Members: J69RAGTOP69, ROLLERZ_47, ART LOKS, Ryder IV Life, showcars00, SS520, BIGBOO475365, D.J. Midnite, locdownmexikan
> What up homies?
> *



SUP CHIKA!!!!! HOW YOU BEEN????.......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 04:46 PM~18177634
> *SUP CHIKA!!!!!      HOW YOU BEEN????.......
> *


doing good homie  I see you're doing good :biggrin: I'm happy for you homie!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 04:46 PM~18177634
> *SUP CHIKA!!!!!      HOW YOU BEEN????.......
> *






Hey homie were gonna do OG SATURDAYS 4 times a year first one in november I will let you know when gonna need a DJ so PM prrice homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compas62+Jul 29 2010, 02:37 PM~18176122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











THIS IS A PIC OF THE ONE I TOLD YOU ABOUT. AND NOTHING IS NEVER EVER EVER EVERRRR! EVER EVER EVER COMING IN BETWEEN ME AND HER EVER! :biggrin: 
J/K CONGRATS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 04:54 PM~18177735
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO YOU CRAZY MIKE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 04:55 PM~18177755
> *LMFAO YOU CRAZY MIKE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I NEED HELP! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 04:57 PM~18177770
> *I NEED HELP! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: YOU NEED HELP DRINKING IT!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18177735
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GOT JOKES!!!!!!.........THANK YOU HOMIE!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 04:52 PM~18177704
> *Hey homie were gonna do OG SATURDAYS 4 times a year first one in november I will let you know when gonna need a DJ so PM prrice homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAM GIRL GETTIN GOOD TO YOU HUH!!!! LOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 05:20 PM~18178032
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DAM GIRL GETTIN GOOD TO YOU HUH!!!! LOLOLOL :biggrin:
> *


Yup cause alot of people have family gatherings on sunday and clubs have their meetings on sunday so we gonna do Saturdays!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 04:57 PM~18177770
> *I NEED HELP! :biggrin:
> *


ALOT OF HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I SAID I'D POST SOME MORE FOR YOU GUYS HERE THEY GO HOMIES!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

does any body know if lazoya is going to have the civic plaza show this year?and is there a date?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gentephx_@Jul 29 2010, 05:42 PM~18178242
> * does any body know if lazoya is going to have the civic plaza show this year?and is there a date?
> *



HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING I LOOKED IT UP AND THERE WAS NOTHING ON IT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: Damn that hail is crazy, it a trip seeing ice fall from sky in dessert at summer :wow:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 02:28 PM~18176681
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> ...




Did he die?!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AZSIDE. THIS FUNDRAISER IT TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY WITH MEDICAL EXPENSES!!!!Homie had a accident that left paralyzed from the shoulders down!!!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gentephx_@Jul 29 2010, 04:42 PM~18178242
> * does any body know if lazoya is going to have the civic plaza show this year?and is there a date?
> *





x2?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 29 2010, 03:28 PM~18176681
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> ...



They are raising money for his medical expenses! He is paralyzed from the Shoulders Down


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 29 2010, 05:55 PM~18178351
> *Did he die?!
> *



NO!!!!!!!!! He had an accident that left him paralized from shoulders down!!!! They are raising money for medical expenses


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 29 2010, 05:55 PM~18178360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OK THANKS HOMIE FOR CLARIFYING IT UP FOR US!!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18178281
> *HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING I LOOKED IT UP AND THERE WAS NOTHING ON IT
> *


  orale thx bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 05:49 PM~18178301
> *:wow:  Damn that hail is crazy, it a trip seeing ice fall from sky in dessert at summer  :wow:
> *



Justin you need to quick smoking that cigaweed!!!! You seeing shit!!! lol im jk! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gentephx_@Jul 29 2010, 05:42 PM~18178242
> * does any body know if lazoya is going to have the civic plaza show this year?and is there a date?
> *



i heard last year he was retiring. I could be wrong, but thats what I heard


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 05:45 PM~18178268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jul 29 2010, 06:13 PM~18178571
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1lpSmnW-lTQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1lpSmnW-lTQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 29 2010, 06:06 PM~18178474
> *i heard last year he was retiring. I could be wrong, but thats what I heard
> *


orale


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jul 29 2010, 06:13 PM~18178571
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: how you like the rivi ??? dam that car came out clean joser got down :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 29 2010, 05:05 PM~18177888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 29 2010, 04:55 PM~18177755
> *LMFAO YOU DRUNK
> MIKE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 FIXED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 29 2010, 04:54 PM~18177735
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 05:13 PM~18177971
> *YOU GOT JOKES!!!!!!.........THANK YOU HOMIE!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 29 2010, 04:21 PM~18177310
> *:0 ................tires or beer?  tires or beer?  fuck it I want beer! :cheesy:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 06:57 PM~18179960
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *



SUP LOCO!!!!!!....HOW YA BEEN??????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

*WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I RECENTLY WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB THAT WAS RAFFLED OFF AT THE CAR WASH THAT DANNY CHAWPS HAD THIS PAST SATURDAY. I WILL BE SELLING IT DUE TO THE FACT I DO NOT HAVE A VEHICLE TO PINSTRIPE AT THIS TIME. I AM TRYING TO FIND OUT HOW MUCH THE RAFFLE WAS WORTH AND AS SOON AS I DO I WILL SELL IT FOR HALF THE PRICE! :biggrin: IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME!!! GRACIAS AZ SIDE!  *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 08:36 PM~18180490
> *SUP LOCO!!!!!!....HOW YA BEEN??????
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE! uffin: ENJOYIN THE RAIN KICKIN IT OUTSIDE!  CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR GIRL :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Jul 29 2010, 06:50 PM~18179053
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Q-VO SERGIO!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 07:48 PM~18180664
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE! uffin: ENJOYIN THE RAIN KICKIN IT OUTSIDE!  CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR GIRL :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE....WE WERE TOGETHER 11 YEARS AGO,.....IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT....BUT BECAUSE OF ALL THE BULLSHIT AND SOME PEOPLE THAT WOULDNT LET US BE TOGETHER, I WALKED AWAY FROM HER AND BROKE HER HEART.....11 YEARS LATER SHE STILL HAS THAT SAME LOVE FOR ME.....MANY HAVE TRIED SO HARD TO BE WITH HER.....THEY GOT SHOT DOWN......SHE WAITED FOR ME ALL THESE YEARS.....NOW WE ARE TOGETHER AGAIN,...MANY WILL BE MAD, HURT, AND DISAPOINTED, AND MAYBE HELLA PISSED,.....BUT OH WELL........NO ONES COMING BETWEEN US AGAIN.......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/BigMandoaz/IDENTITYxxx1580.png
> 
> Jus a reminder......... :cool:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 08:56 PM~18180790
> *THANKS HOMIE....WE WERE TOGETHER 11 YEARS AGO,.....IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT....BUT BECAUSE OF ALL THE BULLSHIT AND SOME PEOPLE THAT WOULDNT LET US BE TOGETHER, I WALKED AWAY FROM HER AND BROKE HER HEART.....11 YEARS LATER SHE STILL HAS THAT SAME LOVE FOR ME.....MANY HAVE TRIED SO HARD TO BE WITH HER.....THEY GOT SHOT DOWN......SHE WAITED FOR ME ALL THESE YEARS.....NOW WE ARE TOGETHER AGAIN,...MANY WILL BE MAD, HURT, AND DISAPOINTED, AND MAYBE HELLA PISSED,.....BUT OH WELL........NO ONES COMING BETWEEN US AGAIN.......
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18180591
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I RECENTLY WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB THAT WAS RAFFLED OFF AT THE CAR WASH THAT DANNY CHAWPS HAD THIS PAST SATURDAY. I WILL BE SELLING IT DUE TO THE FACT I DO NOT HAVE A VEHICLE TO PINSTRIPE AT THIS TIME. I AM TRYING TO FIND OUT HOW MUCH THE RAFFLE WAS WORTH AND AS SOON AS I DO I WILL SELL IT FOR HALF THE PRICE! :biggrin: IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME!!! GRACIAS AZ SIDE!
> *


Ill buy it as must pay Chavo anyway so 50% of value is good deal. Its either 75 or 150 but not sure which, you should call Chawps and ask value man.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18180790
> *THANKS HOMIE....WE WERE TOGETHER 11 YEARS AGO,.....IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT....BUT BECAUSE OF ALL THE BULLSHIT AND SOME PEOPLE THAT WOULDNT LET US BE TOGETHER, I WALKED AWAY FROM HER AND BROKE HER HEART.....11 YEARS LATER SHE STILL HAS THAT SAME LOVE FOR ME.....MANY HAVE TRIED SO HARD TO BE WITH HER.....THEY GOT SHOT DOWN......SHE WAITED FOR ME ALL THESE YEARS.....NOW WE ARE TOGETHER AGAIN,...MANY WILL BE MAD, HURT, AND DISAPOINTED, AND MAYBE HELLA PISSED,.....BUT OH WELL........NO ONES COMING BETWEEN US AGAIN.......
> *


Fuckin Midnite! You are all in love and shit! I did not know that you were so sappy :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 29 2010, 09:22 PM~18181137
> *Fuckin Midnite!  You are all in love and shit!  I did not know that you were so sappy :wow:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18181137
> *Fuckin Midnite!  You are all in love and shit!  I did not know that you were so sappy :wow:
> *


I AM NOW......."HATER" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18180984
> *Ill buy it as must pay Chavo anyway so 50% of value is good deal. Its either 75 or 150 but not sure which, you should call Chawps and ask value man.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 09:28 PM~18181230
> *PM SENT
> *


Got it, Also just got off phone with Chawps about it as well. PM SENT.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 08:00 PM~18180849
> *
> *


Y ESO???????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 08:00 PM~18180849
> *
> *


Y ESO????......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 29 2010, 08:27 PM~18181201
> *I AM NOW......."HATER" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!???
> *


 :biggrin: nah Homie, Glad you are Happy! :biggrin: I've been good


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 29 2010, 08:43 PM~18181493
> *:biggrin: nah Homie, Glad you are Happy! :biggrin:  I've been good
> *


MY HAPPYNESS WAS A LONG TIME COMING......WHEN WE GETTING TOGETHER AGAIN????????.....(NO ****) :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 29 2010, 05:55 PM~18178360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you mando that what i thought!!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up Art lok, these CDs are ha shit.... Over 130 songs on one disc. That's a hommie hook up. Thanx again buddy....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 29 2010, 09:15 PM~18181951
> *What up Art lok, these CDs are ha shit.... Over 130 songs on one disc. That's a hommie hook up. Thanx again buddy....
> *


I GOT OVER 300,000 SONGS IN MY LIBRARY.....HIY ME UP.....WE'LL MAKE YOU SOME MORE......(NO ****)....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

falls right on my b day


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18180591
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I RECENTLY WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB THAT WAS RAFFLED OFF AT THE CAR WASH THAT DANNY CHAWPS HAD THIS PAST SATURDAY. I WILL BE SELLING IT DUE TO THE FACT I DO NOT HAVE A VEHICLE TO PINSTRIPE AT THIS TIME. I AM TRYING TO FIND OUT HOW MUCH THE RAFFLE WAS WORTH AND AS SOON AS I DO I WILL SELL IT FOR HALF THE PRICE! :biggrin: IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME!!! GRACIAS AZ SIDE!
> *


ITS $150, SELL IT FOR $75


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :run: :wow: :run: :wow: :run:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 30 2010, 07:09 AM~18183813
> *ITS $150, SELL IT FOR $75
> *


x-2....i got you if you want $75


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>So far Johnny Lozoya does'nt answer his phone and does'nt responed on Myspace...
But i found this show on Facebook an agreed with homie to help promote it....
Looks like a winner familia!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Jul 29 2010, 08:52 PM~18181617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is throwing this one? I'm just curious :scrutinize:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 08:02 AM~18184272
> *At the next event!  How's your knee Homie?
> Who is throwing this one?  I'm just curious :scrutinize:
> *


there website sucks


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> At the next event!  How's your knee Homie?
> 
> 
> 
> ITS BETTER....IM ABLE TO WALK NOW...THANKS FOR ASKING HOMIE!.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

GOOD MORNING FROM THE.............




*PHOENIX RIDERZ! *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Art Buck, primer665, Galaxieriderz

SUP PAUL!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ......YOU GOT MY SHOT GLASS????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 08:02 AM~18184272
> *At the next event!  How's your knee Homie?
> Who is throwing this one?  I'm just curious :scrutinize:
> *


Here you goes their link homie......

http://www.extremeautofest.com/


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 30 2010, 06:09 AM~18183813
> *ITS $150, SELL IT FOR $75
> *


I thought its 150 also but called Chawps and he said 100.


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

art is that tims towncar ?? Looks like it's getting close to being done ... Looks good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

tissue dispenser with a color bar.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18184524


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 30 2010, 09:20 AM~18184411
> *I thought its 150 also but called Chawps and he said 100.
> *


YOU TELL CHAWPS HE'S A LYING SACK OF SHIT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jul 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18180849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2010, 09:03 AM~18184712
> *YOU TELL CHAWPS HE'S A LYING SACK OF SHIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i called chavo its 150


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn homies a lot of shows hitting up the valley


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18180591
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I RECENTLY WON THE CHAVO PINSTRIPE JOB THAT WAS RAFFLED OFF AT THE CAR WASH THAT DANNY CHAWPS HAD THIS PAST SATURDAY. I WILL BE SELLING IT DUE TO THE FACT I DO NOT HAVE A VEHICLE TO PINSTRIPE AT THIS TIME. I AM TRYING TO FIND OUT HOW MUCH THE RAFFLE WAS WORTH AND AS SOON AS I DO I WILL SELL IT FOR HALF THE PRICE! :biggrin: IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME!!! GRACIAS AZ SIDE!
> *


So what ya going to want for this pin stripe work from chavo get at me I might entertain the offer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 30 2010, 10:34 AM~18184938
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i called      chavo its  150
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 30 2010, 07:30 AM~18184474
> *art is that tims towncar ?? Looks like it's getting close to being done ... Looks good
> *


Yup That is tim's Licoln Towncar!! He is still working on it! Gonna be real nice.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 29 2010, 10:15 PM~18181951
> *What up Art lok, these CDs are ha shit.... Over 130 songs on one disc. That's a hommie hook up. Thanx again buddy....
> *


right on bro!! :thumbsup: hit me up if you nee that tv stand or anything else bro!!!
and hit up that vato i was telling you about to,,,,no ****!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2010, 09:03 AM~18184712
> *YOU TELL CHAWPS HE'S A LYING SACK OF SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18179717
> *:wave: how you like the rivi ??? dam that car came out clean joser got down  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I WAS LIKE :wow: WHEN I SAW IT... YES HE DID :yes:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 30 2010, 09:34 AM~18184938
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i called      chavo its  150
> *


:biggrin: :yes: JUS GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH CHAWPS AND IT IS CONFIRMED  IT IS WORTH $150! :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 30 2010, 08:20 AM~18184411
> *I thought its 150 also but called Chawps and he said 100.
> *


:biggrin: IT IS WORTH $150 HOMIE! CHAWPS CONFIRMED IT WITH CHAVO


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2010, 11:49 AM~18185965
> *:biggrin: :yes: JUS GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH CHAWPS AND IT IS CONFIRMED  IT IS WORTH $150! :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE!
> *


just keep da pinstripe deal......an pinstripe yo belly an yo corona bottle...... :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k mando...........wuz up azsiderz :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 30 2010, 09:06 AM~18184742
> *      :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP CURTIS :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 30 2010, 11:55 AM~18186042
> *just keep da pinstripe deal......an pinstripe yo belly an yo corona bottle...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k mando...........wuz up azsiderz :biggrin:
> *


:angry: CALMATE GUEY!!!! :biggrin: 'SUP DANNY BOY :wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2010, 12:06 PM~18186146
> *:angry: CALMATE GUEY!!!! :biggrin: 'SUP DANNY BOY :wave:
> *


wus up mando........ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 30 2010, 12:09 PM~18186178
> *wus up mando........ :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: JUS CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE HOMIE! HOW IS WORK GOING?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+Jul 30 2010, 10:55 AM~18186042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could just see him pin striping your belly :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he'd be like......."what the fuck" :around: :rofl:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 12:17 PM~18186246
> *I could just see him pin striping your belly :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he'd be like......."what the fuck" :around:  :rofl:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: WA'SAPPONING MR. BUCK :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 12:17 PM~18186246
> *I could just see him pin striping your belly :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he'd be like......."what the fuck" :around:  :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2010, 11:54 AM~18186034
> *:biggrin: IT IS WORTH $150 HOMIE! CHAWPS CONFIRMED IT WITH CHAVO
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Az Side!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2010, 11:54 AM~18186034
> *:biggrin: IT IS WORTH $150 HOMIE! CHAWPS CONFIRMED IT WITH CHAVO
> *


 SELL IT TO ME FOOL!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 30 2010, 12:38 PM~18186884
> *SELL IT TO ME FOOL!
> *


So you can trade it for a Radiator!! :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jul 29 2010, 11:49 PM~18182907
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2010, 12:02 PM~18186116
> *:wave: 'SUP CURTIS :biggrin:
> *


tryin to stay out the heat, man its hot out there


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2010, 01:40 PM~18186902
> *So you can trade it for a Radiator!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 30 2010, 12:37 PM~18186411
> *What up Az Side!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18186950
> *tryin to stay out the heat, man its hot out there
> *


Not too bad today!! Had lunch at the new Hooters at noon and sat outside! Was nice.......so was the eye candy! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2010, 02:04 PM~18187067
> *Not too bad today!! Had lunch at the new Hooters at noon and sat outside! Was nice.......so was the eye candy! :biggrin:
> *


well yeah in the shade its not bad, but out in the sun its different and with that kind of eyecandy around i wouldn't be thinkin about the heat :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 30 2010, 01:48 PM~18186961
> *:wave:
> *



How's your day going? Ready for the weekend??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 30 2010, 02:36 PM~18187354
> *How's your day going? Ready for the weekend??
> *


  its going good O.G. , how about yours? i'm always ready :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 12:17 PM~18186246
> *I could just see him pin striping your belly :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he'd be like......."what the fuck" :around:  :rofl:
> *


THATS ALOT OF PINSTRIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jul 30 2010, 02:57 PM~18187566
> * its going good O.G. , how about yours? i'm always ready  :biggrin:
> *



Glad to hear that :biggrin: Mines is going good just chillin!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave: was up az...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2010, 01:40 PM~18186902
> *So you can trade it for a Radiator!! :biggrin:
> *


OR BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 07:28 PM~18178767
> * <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1lpSmnW-lTQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1lpSmnW-lTQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP PEPE?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18188344
> *OR BEER! :biggrin:
> *


VERY TRU  :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 30 2010, 04:27 PM~18188388
> *VERY TRU  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*These pic's should have had Budweiser,Corona and Budlight!!!! :biggrin: 



<img src=\'http://adland.tv/n1rv4n4g8/2005/julyjpgs/MBL_buzzsaw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://adland.tv/n1rv4n4g8/2005/julyjpgs/MBL_car.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://adland.tv/n1rv4n4g8/2005/julyjpgs/MBL_rims.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 08:15 AM~18184367
> *GOOD MORNING FROM THE.............
> PHOENIX RIDERZ!
> 
> ...


baddass pics


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 30 2010, 11:49 AM~18185965
> *:biggrin: :yes: JUS GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH CHAWPS AND IT IS CONFIRMED  IT IS WORTH $150! :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE!
> *



Yo, it was good meeting you today hommie. First couple rounds on me next time we get together(no ****).. I went and met Chawps too, he cool people... Thanx for d hommie hook up,,,,,
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 30 2010, 05:06 PM~18188680
> *These pic's should have had Budweiser,Corona and Budlight!!!! :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://adland.tv/n1rv4n4g8/2005/julyjpgs/MBL_buzzsaw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


naw just budlight


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 30 2010, 04:24 PM~18188355
> *WHATS UP PEPE?
> *


WAT UP MIKE QUE ROLLO CONTIGO


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

This is some funny shit i found on the random video post


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5LhY2lSlHk...player_embedded


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jul 30 2010, 10:58 PM~18191277
> *This is some funny shit i found on the random video post
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5LhY2lSlHk...player_embedded
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

New-Image-soldier :wave: :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup og


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:07 AM~18191668
> *sup og
> *


how you doing? No baby yet?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 12:06 AM~18191666
> *New-Image-soldier :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats new og


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 12:08 AM~18191674
> *how you doing? No baby yet?
> *


negative am waiting any day now :run: :run: :run: :sprint: hno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:08 AM~18191677
> *whats new og
> *



not much I have just been chillin


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 12:10 AM~18191681
> *not much I have just been chillin
> *


you on that medication?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:10 AM~18191679
> *negative am waiting any day now :run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:  hno:
> *



cool calm down everything gonna be alright


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:11 AM~18191683
> *you on that medication?
> *



 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 12:12 AM~18191689
> *cool calm down everything gonna be alright
> *


I know nana I know do you wana be there taake my place I really don't wana be there :h5: :drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup gangstas


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:14 AM~18191697
> *I know nana I know do you wana be there taake my place I really don't wana be there  :h5:  :drama:
> *



Naw you did it now you gotta be there with her.. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 12:15 AM~18191702
> *Naw you did it now you gotta be there with her.. :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :tongue: I don't wana play daddy no more jaja :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:17 AM~18191705
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :tongue: I don't wana play daddy no more jaja :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 12:17 AM~18191710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 12:31 AM~18191757
> *:scrutinize:
> *


sup homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:32 AM~18191760
> *sup homie
> *


small world ha homie!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 12:32 AM~18191761
> *:0
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:33 AM~18191765
> *
> *


where everybody go???? they finnaly gave me the laptop back,,,and everybody :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up knightstalker!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:36 AM~18191773
> *what up knightstalker!!!!!!!!
> *



Nada homie... just at work :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2010, 12:45 AM~18191797
> *Nada homie... just at work :420:
> *


u the only nite crew now carnalito.... seems like everybody bz?!?!?!?!
so how u been??
:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 12:33 AM~18191763
> *small world ha homie!!!!
> *


simon


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 12:40 AM~18191783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellllllllllllllllllllll yeah no red bull tough ill go crazy crazyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2010, 12:45 AM~18191797
> *Nada homie... just at work :420:
> *


hey bro ,,,,, you get bz wit a camera que no??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:52 AM~18191812
> *hellllllllllllllllllllll yeah no red bull tough ill go crazy crazyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

am out art txt me in the morning if you wana do that shhhhhh G 14 classified jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jul 31 2010, 12:59 AM~18191829
> *am out art txt me in the morning if you wana do that shhhhhh G 14 classified jk
> *


ya sabes
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, El Azteca 85 Buick



sup carnal!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Art what time is the shoot again


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER

i know iknow im supposed to be sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:04 AM~18191852
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 01:04 AM~18191851
> *Art what time is the shoot again
> *


i was told 8,,, but then i herd nine,, but location changed,,,avondale,,,where i dont remember,,,, TATA IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 01:06 AM~18191859
> *oh ok :biggrin:
> *


I WANTED TO GO!!!!!!!!!
BUT I GOT TO SHOW MY BABY LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:08 AM~18191871
> *I WANTED TO GO!!!!!!!!!
> BUT I GOT TO SHOW MY BABY LOVE!!!!!!!!
> *



Yeah they wanted c to model but she couldn't with work being mandatory


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:10 AM~18191881
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Luis owes me one of those!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn it's pouring out here it's about time we get rain :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 01:14 AM~18191888
> *Damn it's pouring out here it's about time we get rain :biggrin:
> *


DAM GONNA COME MY WAY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 01:11 AM~18191883
> *Yeah they wanted c to model but she couldn't with work being mandatory
> *


YA BUT WE NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 



smiley602 WHAT UP CARNALITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:42 AM~18191953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BROWN SOCIETY CC will be there :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Jul 31 2010, 01:46 AM~18191958
> *BROWN SOCIETY CC  will be there  :biggrin:
> *


CASAS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:56 AM~18191972
> *CASAS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Gotta do something while im at work hahaha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:









> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Jul 31 2010, 02:12 AM~18191989
> *Gotta do something while im at work  hahaha
> *



another graveyard homie,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: i gotta crash homie!!!!
well meet at this!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 02:16 AM~18191998
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


later homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

i hope eeeeeevey getsa may gback.Q


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 31 2010, 01:50 AM~18191807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Sometimes :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Meet @titoortiz & get an autographed photo at the Ultimate Blood Drive: Desert Sky Mall, Sat 9a-2p, www.BloodHero.com sponsor code Tito
IM GETTING READY TO GO CHILL WITH MY HOMIE TITO ORTIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Chavo at it again! Lowrider Style Truck getting done up as we speak!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Wat up az i need some 3tons or 3 1/2 ton coils pm me n ill got them off ur hands today


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know streetlife phone number


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Throwing outside line on gold leafing...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Throwing outside line on gold leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just informed that CHICHIS CABERATE IS HAVING 1cent drinks tonite..........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 11:13 AM~18193434
> *I was just informed that CHICHIS CABERATE IS HAVING 1cent drinks tonite..........
> *


what up homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 11:13 AM~18193434
> *I was just informed that CHICHIS CABERATE IS HAVING 1cent drinks tonite..........
> *


I'll PM you later about getting some music  

I'm out........shooping with the kids for school clothes


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SHOW&SHINE UPDATE! LOW LIFE MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 31 2010, 10:50 AM~18193335
> *Throwing outside line on gold leafing...
> *


Looks sick. BTW, The striping on wall in background the red/white one is bad ass


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jul 31 2010, 10:11 AM~18193107
> *Does anyone know streetlife phone number
> *



*602-242-3811*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2010, 11:21 AM~18193478
> *I'll PM you later about getting some music
> 
> I'm out........shooping with the kids for school clothes
> *


Ya bro. Just let me know I got u!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Whos got the best prices on 155/80/13 tires that are in stock??? pm me or post em up here


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 31 2010, 01:07 PM~18194025
> *Whos got the best prices on 155/80/13 tires that are in stock??? pm me or post em up here
> *


pepboys has cornell brand for $35 but dont know if they have any right now. call them


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:30 AM~18191931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love this song!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 01:30 AM~18191931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that song is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up AZ? It's dead up in here where everyone at?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 05:04 PM~18195164
> *What up AZ? It's dead up in here where everyone at?
> *


What up og!!!!! Burnt day today.........didn't acomplish crap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

bored as fuck today! just drinking beer and eating tacos!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 12:41 PM~18193913
> *Ya bro. Just let me know I got u!!!!!!
> *


will do


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jul 31 2010, 05:04 PM~18195164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tired from partying last night...getiing ready to do it all over again :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 31 2010, 05:59 PM~18195433
> *Tired from partying last night...getiing ready to do it all over again :biggrin:
> *


I THINK SOMEONE PUT A ROOFIES IN DRINK LAST NIGHT! I CANT REMEMBER MOST OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 31 2010, 05:56 PM~18195412
> *bored as fuck today! just drinking beer and eating tacos!!!!!!!
> *


Damn....tacos......had nasty ass jacks crack. No ****. But there chicken sammiches are otay.


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jul 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18195397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn and you didn't invite!!! :angry: 



hahahahaha just kidding homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 06:33 PM~18195571
> *Damn to much to drink last night huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Damn and you didn't invite!!! :angry:
> hahahahaha just kidding homie :biggrin:
> *



no your not!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 06:07 PM~18195470
> *Damn....tacos......had nasty ass jacks crack. No ****. But there chicken sammiches are otay.
> *



i had the double chicken w/bacon at jacks yesterday. it was good, i heard am/pm has a secret menu now with tortas!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 31 2010, 06:41 PM~18195605
> *no your not!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 31 2010, 02:14 PM~18194410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killer work bro


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

D.J. Midnite 

What up homie?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 07:22 PM~18196077
> *D.J. Midnite
> 
> What up homie?
> *


SUP MIJA!!????.....JUST HERE ON THE FONE WITH MELISSA.......HOW'S YOUR WEEKEND SO FAR??????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jul 31 2010, 08:30 PM~18196120
> *SUP MIJA!!????.....JUST HERE ON THE FONE WITH MELISSA.......HOW'S YOUR WEEKEND SO FAR??????
> *



Cool  It's going good so far just chillin watching cop out :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: 1 cent you call it at chichis caberat 19 ave and campbell!
 i didnt get to go somebody go for me!!!! :wow: 



im here at homie watchin grown ups!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 31 2010, 03:12 AM~18192063
> *i hope eeeeeevey getsa may gback.Q
> *


ya bro i think you were tookin advantage of!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jul 31 2010, 09:51 PM~18196586
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jul 31 2010, 09:52 PM~18196596
> *ART LOKS
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


and i was up at 7:22
ok i went back to bed for a lil but something came up and didnt get to do what i planned,,,, i will do manana..... i got keys to my homies shop,,, so i gonna handle it!!! 
my truck is at the shop,,,,, i got the tow truck tonite! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 10:08 PM~18196683
> *and i was up at 7:22
> ok i went back to bed for a lil but something came up and didnt get to do what i planned,,,, i will do manana..... i got keys to my homies shop,,, so i gonna handle it!!!
> my truck is at the shop,,,,, i got the tow truck tonite! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 30 2010, 12:42 PM~18186914
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: YO WHATS UP


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wow: :wow: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up og????? :wave:
now watchin the karate kid,,,, chose the babies over chichi's lololol!
i got them pizza and some pan dulce!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 11:56 PM~18197319
> *what up og????? :wave:
> now watchin the karate kid,,,, chose the babies over chichi's lololol!
> i got them pizza and some pan dulce!!!!!!
> *



Cool have fun :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

CAR WASH HAS BEEN CANCELLED


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jul 31 2010, 10:30 PM~18196484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UCE CC & IDENTITY CC ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING SOMETHING TO AZ THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE IN PHOENIX!
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!! GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









MORE INFO TO COME! THE DATE IS SET!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18198750
> *UCE CC & IDENTITY CC ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING SOMETHING TO AZ THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE IN PHOENIX!
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!! GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILIA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


sounds good


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18198750
> *UCE CC & IDENTITY CC ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING SOMETHING TO AZ THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE IN PHOENIX!
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!! GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILIA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


AS LONG AS WE DONT HAVE TO WATCH BROKE BACK CHOLO :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 11:20 AM~18199136
> *AS LONG AS WE DONT HAVE TO WATCH BROKE BACK CHOLO :biggrin: NO ****
> *


We wont let LUNA pick the show :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 31 2010, 02:14 PM~18194410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE SAME COLORS AS THE ARIZONA LICENCE PLATE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 1 2010, 11:23 AM~18199146
> *We wont let LUNA pick the show  :biggrin:
> *


WE SHOULD WATCH THIS MOVIE! IT WILL BE OUT AROUND THEN!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 31 2010, 06:04 PM~18195453
> *I THINK SOMEONE PUT A ROOFIES IN DRINK LAST NIGHT! I CANT REMEMBER MOST OF THE NIGHT!
> *


 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 11:58 AM~18199327
> *
> 
> *


IS THAT THE MAZDROTI HOPPING ON A FOOL?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 11:58 AM~18199327
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Check out the leaked clip....

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3445620.html?v=1ab...42402f540ca67d4


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18190452
> *Yo, it was good meeting you today hommie. First couple rounds on me next time we get together(no ****).. I went and met Chawps too, he cool people... Thanx for d hommie hook up,,,,,
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ORALE HOMIE...SAME HERE(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) POST UP PICS WHEN CHAVO IS DONE WITH YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18198750
> *UCE CC & IDENTITY CC ARE TEAMING UP TO BRING SOMETHING TO AZ THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE IN PHOENIX!
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!! GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME AND FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILIA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 THE DRIVE IN IS JUST DOWN THE STREET WHERE I LIVE!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 1 2010, 10:12 AM~18198723
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jul 31 2010, 06:04 PM~18195453
> *I THINK SOMEONE PUT A ROOFIES IN DRINK LAST NIGHT! I CANT REMEMBER MOST OF THE NIGHT!
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 12:53 PM~18199612
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FOOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 01:02 PM~18199659
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave:
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 11:42 AM~18199231
> *:0
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 01:02 PM~18199661
> *WHATS UP FOOL!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH uffin: JUS ENJOYIN THE RAINY WEATHER AT HOME :420: WHAT UP FOR TODAY HOMIE!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP TO THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER!!! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 01:11 PM~18199709
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP TO THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER!!! :wave:
> *



What up homie? Me just chillin' waiting for my brother to come over gonna go fishing at chavez park :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 01:07 PM~18199686
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH uffin: JUS ENJOYIN THE RAINY WEATHER AT HOME :420: WHAT UP FOR TODAY HOMIE!?
> *


I thought we live in dessert but it raining every day. :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 1 2010, 01:16 PM~18199746
> *I thought we live in dessert but it raining every day.  :wow:
> *


it's monsoon weather it rolls in through the months of june till september..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Jul 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18190452
> *Yo, it was good meeting you today hommie. First couple rounds on me next time we get together(no ****).. I went and met Chawps too, he cool people... Thanx for d hommie hook up,,,,,
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I need to go there also to take pics of my car as havent updated my build thread since car went to shop.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 1 2010, 01:18 PM~18199753
> *it's monsoon weather it rolls in through the months of june till september..
> *


Its nice though as its not so hot.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 1 2010, 01:21 PM~18199770
> *Its nice though as its not so hot.
> *


Yup


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 12:53 PM~18199612
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup Mando


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!![/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_But you got to admit he did a good job!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 01:47 PM~18200297
> *But you got to admit he did a good job!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 12:58 PM~18199631
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18200297
> *But you got to admit he did a good job!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 1 2010, 01:15 PM~18199737
> *What up homie? Me just chillin' waiting for my brother to come over gonna go fishing at chavez park :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN!  VERY NICE WEATHER FOR FISHING TOO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 1 2010, 01:16 PM~18199746
> *I thought we live in dessert but it raining every day.  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: ALL I GOTTA SAY JUSTIN IS THAT OUR AZ WEATHER IS UNPREDICTABLE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 01:42 PM~18199919
> *sup Mando
> *


:biggrin: NOTHING MUCH TERMITE :cheesy: ENJOYIN THE BREAK FROM THE HEAT :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18200297
> *But you got to admit he did a good job!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18200297
> *But you got to admit he did a good job!
> 
> 
> ...


That is tight who hooked it up for u


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 1 2010, 03:05 PM~18200399
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 04:34 PM~18200877
> *:cheesy: THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN!  VERY NICE WEATHER FOR FISHING TOO!
> *



Yeah but he never came to pic me up


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Aug 1 2010, 12:57 PM~18199993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anybody going?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 31 2010, 01:38 PM~18193896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 1 2010, 04:51 PM~18200959
> *Yeah but he never came to pic me up
> *


OH  SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP j_mann


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DJ0_HYuR_fk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DJ0_HYuR_fk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XiOcW_YR1G8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XiOcW_YR1G8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Df-ab-wfEIk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Df-ab-wfEIk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Aug 1 2010, 05:02 PM~18201010
> *anybody going?
> *


We went but nobody was there. Just a dj.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Aug 1 2010, 04:49 PM~18200944
> *That is tight who hooked it up for u
> *


Chavo ese.....


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 05:20 PM~18201089
> *:wave: 'SUP j_mann
> *


I'm just chillin at work, I think Ima check out Panteras when I get out at 7 .. I wanna see
if I can make it there for the hop.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 06:36 PM~18201559
> *We went but nobody was there. Just a dj.
> *


There was a caddy and 2 bikes along with thedj when I passed by. :thumbsdown:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FUCK IM BORED! :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 07:23 PM~18201955
> *FUCK IM BORED! :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: And now its raining again


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 06:37 PM~18201569
> *Chavo ese.....
> *


Chavo got down on that truck. No ****


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 1 2010, 04:44 PM~18200924
> *:biggrin: NOTHING MUCH TERMITE :cheesy: ENJOYIN THE BREAK FROM THE HEAT :thumbsup:
> *


It has been nice.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 07:23 PM~18201955
> *FUCK IM BORED! :uh:
> *


drink more beer foo :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 06:44 PM~18202169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chavo gets down!!! How many times was he on the fone while striping??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

az in 2 days..... im getin the shakes.lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18203393
> *az in 2 days..... im getin the shakes.lol
> *


dont worry, you'll get the sweats! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 10:33 PM~18203858
> *dont worry, you'll get the sweats! :0  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 1 2010, 07:17 PM~18201884
> *There was a caddy and 2 bikes along with thedj when I passed by. :thumbsdown:
> *


I was the only bike there. :tears:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 10:33 PM~18203858
> *dont worry, you'll get the sweats! :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...that was funny! :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Side! Weekend went by to damn fast!!!! Weather was nice! Have a good week!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 2 2010, 12:58 AM~18204562
> *LOL...that was funny! :rimshot:
> *


x2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>It was great hanging out with the vato...
And yes he was on his cell phone a few times LOL!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 1 2010, 07:00 PM~18201725
> *I'm just chillin at work, I think Ima check out Panteras when I get out at 7 .. I wanna see
> if I can make it there for the hop.
> *


 I WANTED TO GO :cheesy: BUT I HAD FAMILY ISSUES SO I DIDN'T MAKE IT!! :angry: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 1 2010, 07:15 PM~18201853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 WHAT UP JUSTIN :wave: IS THAT YOUR RIDE HOMIE? hno:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 07:39 AM~18205373
> * I WANTED TO GO :cheesy: BUT I HAD FAMILY ISSUES SO I DIDN'T MAKE IT!! :angry: :banghead:
> *


I didn't go after all . I heard there was nothing really happining there from a few different people so I just chilled at the casa... And now it's off to work... I didn't get to do nothing this weekend... :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 1 2010, 07:23 PM~18201955
> *FUCK IM BORED! :uh:
> *


 JUST KEEP DRINKING!!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 07:29 PM~18202007
> *It has been nice.....
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 07:44 AM~18205397
> *:0 :0 WHAT UP JUSTIN :wave: IS THAT YOUR RIDE HOMIE? hno:
> *


I wish its mine. Itll be kinda like that but more gold than beige and candy red roof over gold flake. Mines primer yellow now though on most parts.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 07:44 PM~18202169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: LOOKS NICE HOMIE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 2 2010, 07:07 AM~18205196
> *
> Now enter the world of CHAVO! :wow:
> 
> ...


THIS IS SICK :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 1 2010, 10:33 PM~18203858
> *dont worry, you'll get the sweats! :0  :biggrin:
> *


x3!!! :rimshot: :biggrin: AND DON'T FORGET THE CASE OF THE "BATWINGS" ON THOSE HOT AND HUMID DAYS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 2 2010, 06:24 AM~18205075
> *Sup AZ Side! Weekend went by to damn fast!!!! Weather was nice! Have a good week!!!
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MR. LUNA :wave: SO HOW IS THE NEW HOOTERS??? :naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 08:19 AM~18205569
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MR. LUNA :wave: SO HOW IS THE NEW HOOTERS??? :naughty:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 08:03 AM~18205485
> *I wish its mine. Itll be kinda like that but more gold than beige and candy red roof over gold flake. Mines primer yellow now though on most parts.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!_ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 2 2010, 08:27 AM~18205601
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WA'SAPPONING! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

What up my brudda...........


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 08:32 AM~18205630
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 08:52 AM~18205737
> *What up my brudda...........
> *


:cheesy: QUE ONDA CARNAL :wave: HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 07:19 AM~18205569
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MR. LUNA :wave: SO HOW IS THE NEW HOOTERS??? :naughty:
> *


It was good. Lots of eye candy! But most were Chinese.....TOO YOUNG!!!!!
Some didnt even reach the tall table they were so small!! LOL
Its will be a cool place to go for lunch! 
Didnt get pics, but got a model for a foto shoot! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18205897
> *:cheesy: QUE ONDA CARNAL :wave: HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


friday nite got tore back like a can a sardines!!!
saturday valio chet!! did get to do anything,,yesterday tinkered with my truck.....
o ya i had my a-arms extended :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ,,,,,,,
pics comie soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and how was your weekend homie!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> SHOW&SHINE UPDATE! LOW LIFE MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

locks up pretty high now,,, :twak: :twak: ,im learnin,,,, having fun too!!










and i know this isnt a lolo,,,but its fuckin bad ass,,, a new toy we got!!


















and its for sale,,,,,if anybody interested pm me!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:33 AM~18206546
> *locks up pretty high now,,, :twak:  :twak: ,im learnin,,,, having fun too!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Art whats the ticket on the blazer????


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:33 AM~18206546
> *locks up pretty high now,,, :twak:  :twak: ,im learnin,,,, having fun too!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 LOOKS NICE CARNAL :thumbsup: THAT K5 LOOKS BAD ASS TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 2 2010, 09:44 AM~18206172
> *It was good. Lots of eye candy! But most were Chinese.....TOO YOUNG!!!!!
> Some didnt even reach the tall table they were so small!! LOL
> Its will be a cool place to go for lunch!
> ...


:cheesy: ORALE HOMIE!  I AM GONNA GO HAVE LUNCH THERE SOMETIME THIS WEEK!! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:09 AM~18206369
> *friday nite got tore back like a can a sardines!!!
> saturday valio chet!! did get to do anything,,yesterday tinkered with my truck.....
> o ya i had my a-arms extended  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ,,,,,,,
> ...


  MY WEEKEND WAS AIIIIIGHT :happysad: EXCEPT FOR THE FAMILY DRAMA FROM YESTERDAY! :angry: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Aug 2 2010, 10:41 AM~18206613
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Aug 2 2010, 11:03 AM~18206777
> *
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 2 2010, 10:36 AM~18206571
> *looks good Art whats the ticket on the blazer????
> *


big ticket!!!
new motor, new paint, new suspension/lift kit, new rims/tires, new interior, new ac,bad ass sound system....
:wow: :wow:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 11:08 AM~18206802
> *big ticket!!!
> new motor, new paint, new suspension/lift kit, new rims/tires, new interior, new ac,bad ass sound system....
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


pm me


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+Aug 2 2010, 11:03 AM~18206777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 2 2010, 11:17 AM~18206859
> *pm me
> *


dam i guess somebody already came to see it this weekend and is gonna pick it up,, they gave my bro some money,,, he didnt tell me how much though,,,, but its super nice!


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 2 2010, 01:06 PM~18207676
> *pit bull pups for sale $100each for the the white ones and $50 for any other------->4802348624
> 
> they were running in dirt so they are dirty
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 2 2010, 01:08 PM~18207687
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
THEMS SUM NICE NICE PUPPIES HOMIE!! GOOD LUCK ON THE SALES!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PHXROJOE, Riderz-4-Life, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, compita, gzking
:wave:


WHAT UP JOE HOW WAS IT CHILLIN WIT TITO!!
GZKING !!!! WHAT UP HOMIE!!
SPIRIT RUNNER!!!!!!!! Q-VOLE!!!!!!
RIDERZ 4 LIFE WHATS GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!
COMPITA!!!!! AL LUNA SAID IM ALMOST READY TO HOP AGAINST YOU!!!LOLOLOL
J/K COMPITA YOU DA MAN! :worship:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I want to thank OGPLAYER and New Vision CC for there donations NV C.C this is there second donation thank you!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Aug 1 2010, 09:14 AM~18198402
> *  Daaammm the big "M"  had a good time  :thumbsup: place was pack. i was told next weekend they are having a hop $1000 pay out. I'll have info tomorrow.
> *


DAMN I WANTED TO GO,, BUT I WAS TOO DAM TIRED,,!!! 
SOUNDS LIKE THE PLACE WAS BOUNCIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 31 2010, 06:42 PM~18195613
> *i had the double chicken w/bacon at jacks yesterday. it was good, i heard am/pm has a secret menu now with tortas!
> *


OK I CUDDA SWORE I SAW ONE LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO....AND I WAS LIKE,,,HMMMM TORTA IN HOT BOX!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 2 2010, 02:14 PM~18208326
> *I want to thank OGPLAYER and New Vision CC for there donations NV C.C this is there second donation thank you!!!!
> *


You're welcome!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 1 2010, 07:44 PM~18202169
> *
> 
> 
> ...



came out clean. did you pick the colors or did you let chavo just get down on it?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 2 2010, 02:38 PM~18208517
> *You're welcome!!!
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UCE AND IDENTITY EVENT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










and another IDENTITY event is in the works for November!!!! Keep everyone posted on that! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 02:29 PM~18208428
> *OK I CUDDA SWORE I SAW ONE LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO....AND I WAS LIKE,,,HMMMM TORTA IN HOT BOX!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


:0 :0 :0 WELL AT COSTCO THEY ARE SERVING A CARNE ASADA BAKE :biggrin: I WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:45 PM~18208577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: IS BEER GOING TO BE ALLOWED AT THE DRIVE IN EVENT?? :x: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 02:54 PM~18208684
> *:thumbsup: IS BEER GOING TO BE ALLOWED AT THE DRIVE IN EVENT?? :x: :x:
> *



like a no beer rule has stopped you before!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

we are working to see what is and what is not allowedat the drive-in. let you know closer to date!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody read this in off topic?????






> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Aug 1 2010, 03:18 PM~18200477
> *http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/immig...arpaio-07292010
> 
> PHOENIX - He's been at the center of the discussions and controversies surrounding illegal immigration enforcement in Arizona for quite a while.
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:43 PM~18208568
> *came out clean. did you pick the colors or did you let chavo just get down on it?
> *


I saw something on the wall and said " I want that"...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 02:44 PM~18208574
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



Hi homie what's going on?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:55 PM~18208696
> *like a no beer rule has stopped you before!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> we are working to see what is and what is not allowedat the drive-in. let you know closer to date!
> *


ain't got a lo lo but I will be there pizza wings soda water and yes "SPRITE" Luna Style!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:56 PM~18208704
> *anybody read this in off topic?????
> *


MAN MANDO I GOT THAT MESSAGE LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO,,,,LOL
MY CUNADO ASKED ME THURSDAY ART U WANNA MAKE A MILLION DOLLARS,,AND I SAID DUH,,,
AND HE SAID WAIT , I HAVENT GOT THE TEXT YET,,,, AND I TOLD HIM THIS ONE???
AND HE SAID HOW DA FUCK DID YOU GET IT!!!
AND I SAID MAN HAVENT YOU EVER HEARD OF TORTA KILLA!!!! GET IT,,,,,(KILL THAT PUSSY JOE ARPAIO!!!!!!!)
THATS WHY I GOT THE MESSAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BUT ON REAL TIP I GOT THE NUMBA IF ANYBODY WANTS TO JOIN!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:45 PM~18208577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM MANDO THAT DRIVIN FLYER IS DOPE,,,, :thumbsup:
THAT VATO ON THE SCREEN,,,IS THAT ONE OF AL'S ORIGIAL HOMIES??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 2 2010, 03:00 PM~18208742
> *I saw something on the wall and said " I want that"...
> *


cool, looks good! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 2 2010, 03:07 PM~18208820
> *ain't got a lo lo but I will be there pizza wings soda water and yes "SPRITE" Luna Style!!! :biggrin:
> *


AH SHIT!!!! AND ALL THE FRIES YOU CAN GIVE ME!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT UP OG....! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 03:14 PM~18208874
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> DAM MANDO THAT DRIVIN FLYER IS DOPE,,,, :thumbsup:
> THAT VATO ON THE SCREEN,,,IS THAT ONE OF AL'S ORIGIAL HOMIES??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



i think so! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 2 2010, 03:07 PM~18208820
> *ain't got a lo lo but I will be there pizza wings soda water and yes "ESPRITE" Luna Style!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 2 2010, 03:00 PM~18208742
> *I saw something on the wall and said " I want that"...
> *


GOOD THING YOU WERENT LOOKIN AT ONE OF THE TORTAS ON THE WALL!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

CAME OUT CLEAN HECTOR!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 03:16 PM~18208895
> *AH SHIT!!!! AND ALL THE FRIES YOU CAN GIVE ME!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: I'm good!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 03:19 PM~18208930
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ I NEED BACK SEAT FOR 65 OUR 66 TOP SEAT


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:45 PM~18208577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS GOOD AZ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Mando and Art...
video coming soon!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ya mikeee i want to go see this one!!!!!!!!!!!
looks bad ass!!!!!!
hell no ****!*
:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 05:35 PM~18209660
> *ya mikeee i want to go see this one!!!!!!!!!!!
> looks bad ass!!!!!!
> hell no ****!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 2 2010, 02:14 PM~18208326
> *New Vision CC </span>for there donations NV C.C this is there second donation thank you!!!!*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up homies... Any one have 2 sets of 13's tires instock.. Pm me how much


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Aug 2 2010, 05:17 PM~18210015
> *What's up homies... Any one have 2 sets of 13's tires instock.. Pm me how much
> *


x2 i only need one set though :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Aug 2 2010, 06:17 PM~18210015
> *What's up homies... Any one have 2 sets of 13's tires instock.. Pm me how much
> *


Did you try big ben?


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

@gzking. Lol.. 
@knightstalker, not yet bro.. Gonna pm him


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Aug 2 2010, 04:01 PM~18209319
> * WHAT UP AZ I NEED BACK SEAT FOR 65 OUR 66 TOP SEAT
> *


rag or hard top?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Aug 2 2010, 06:42 PM~18210254
> *@gzking. Lol..
> @knightstalker, not yet bro.. Gonna pm him
> *



Call him mejor


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone here use bellflower pipes or know a place locally that sells and installs them? For those who don't know they are the exhaust like in photo below.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:55 PM~18208696
> *like a no beer rule has stopped you before!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> we are working to see what is and what is not allowedat the drive-in. let you know closer to date!
> *


I WENT LAST WEEK AND WE DID ALOT OF DRINKING NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ONLY THING THEY DIDNT LIKE WAS ME GRILLING ....BUT I DID ANYWAYS ....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 2 2010, 07:44 PM~18211522
> *I WENT LAST WEEK AND WE DID ALOT OF DRINKING NOBODY SAID ANYTHING  ONLY THING THEY DIDNT LIKE WAS ME GRILLING ....BUT I DID ANYWAYS ....
> *


now thems some big cojones,,,,,(no ****)charcoal or gas???? :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 2 2010, 07:44 PM~18211522
> *I WENT LAST WEEK AND WE DID ALOT OF DRINKING NOBODY SAID ANYTHING  ONLY THING THEY DIDNT LIKE WAS ME GRILLING ....BUT I DID ANYWAYS ....
> *


So if we all roll in with bbq grill we should be ok ?? they cant KICK us all out :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 04:35 PM~18209660
> *ya mikeee i want to go see this one!!!!!!!!!!!
> looks bad ass!!!!!!
> hell no ****!
> ...


WTF


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 PM~18212057
> *So if we all roll in with bbq grill we should be ok ?? they cant KICK us all out  :biggrin:
> *


if they do ill get the refund for our money!!! :biggrin: 
and well all go to RITOS for LUNCH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 05:19 PM~18210571
> *Anyone here use bellflower pipes or know a place locally that sells and installs them? For those who don't know they are the exhaust like in photo below.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice i been looking for those OG organ pipes that are made in metal not plastic. Let me know if you know anyone!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 2 2010, 08:47 PM~18212133
> *Nice i been looking for those OG organ pipes that are made in metal not plastic. Let me know if you know anyone!
> *


Try go-cat-go at link below, thats where I was thinking to order mine from but they are chrome over plastic though . Where to get the rabbit ears and color bar?


http://www.go-kat-go.com/50sstylorpip.html


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 2 2010, 08:47 PM~18212133
> *Nice i been looking for those OG organ pipes that are made in metal not plastic. Let me know if you know anyone!
> *


ya dem shits are old school like a mofo!!! tight as fuck!!
:wow: :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:33 AM~18206546
> *locks up pretty high now,,, :twak:  :twak: ,im learnin,,,, having fun too!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah hommie, You fixed up the front end a- arms... You got ur toy back.. Whens the next kickback???A&w???Chis-Chis???Panteras???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 2 2010, 09:20 PM~18212524
> *Hell yeah hommie, You fixed up the front end a- arms... You got ur toy back.. Whens the next kickback???A&w???Chis-Chis???Panteras???
> *


ya bro.... did the front,,, as far as the kickbacks got to ask hector or smiley602!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18212314
> *ya dem shits are old school like a mofo!!! tight as fuck!!
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


I like those speaker covers also, the real OG shit is expensive as hell though and hard to find.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 2 2010, 09:20 PM~18212524
> *Hell yeah hommie, You fixed up the front end a- arms... You got ur toy back.. Whens the next kickback???A&w???Chis-Chis???Panteras???
> *


Damn that Blazer is badass, is that the one where back half the top removes and goes convertable?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 2 2010, 07:44 PM~18211522
> *I WENT LAST WEEK AND WE DID ALOT OF DRINKING NOBODY SAID ANYTHING  ONLY THING THEY DIDNT LIKE WAS ME GRILLING ....BUT I DID ANYWAYS ....
> *


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: YOU ARE CRAZY HOMIE!  I WOULD DO THE SAME DAMN THANG!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18212818
> *Damn that Blazer is badass, is that the one where back half the top removes and goes convertable?
> *


ya bro its bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 09:51 PM~18212917
> *:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: YOU ARE CRAZY HOMIE!  I WOULD DO THE SAME DAMN THANG!!! :thumbsup:
> *


whats up vato loko!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18213037
> *ya bro its bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18213037
> *ya bro its bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn I like those Blazers where back removes. I bet that fuckers fun in the dunes, get allot of beer, a few chicks and get stuck on purpose , build a bonfire and party in the dessert LOL.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 07:56 PM~18212248
> *Try go-cat-go at link below, thats where I was thinking to order mine from but they are chrome over plastic though . Where to get the rabbit ears and color bar?
> 
> 
> ...


Yea im holding out for og metals ones.... as for rabbit ears you can get em here for $21.95 http://www.truckers-store.com/store-produc...1094668255.html
As for colorbar i hit up hoppin62 on layitlow he makes real good one and is a great seller!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:05 PM~18213046
> *whats up vato loko!!!!!!!!
> *


:nicoderm: CHILLIN CARNAL :420:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 08:40 PM~18212792
> *I like those speaker covers also, the real OG shit is expensive as hell though and hard to find.
> *


Shit if OG metal and pricey.....send them my way i will buy em!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 2 2010, 10:08 PM~18213103
> *Yea im holding out for og metals ones.... as for rabbit ears you can get em here for $21.95  http://www.truckers-store.com/store-produc...1094668255.html
> As for colorbar i hit up hoppin62 on layitlow he makes real good one and is a great seller!
> *


Thanks allot for the info man, post saved in files. Your building a oldschool ride also? Id like to see it as only event I went to so far had no full out retros.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 2 2010, 10:05 PM~18213048
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP OG! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 10:12 PM~18213142
> *:biggrin: 'SUP OG! :wave:
> *



What up homie???? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 2 2010, 10:09 PM~18213115
> *Shit if OG metal and pricey.....send them my way i will buy em!
> *


Hey check out the Los Boulivardos forums, they may have some there. Im banned over there but the forum is all about retro rides from Bellflower time.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: I AM GONE :sprint: AL RATO AZ SIDE!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 09:15 PM~18213163
> *Hey check out the Los Boulivardos forums, they may have some there. Im banned over there but the forum is all about retro rides from Bellflower time.
> *


I will , banned hun lol! Im not build a retro ride yet im looking for a 62 impala to build one but for now im working on a og 40 chevy!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 2 2010, 10:15 PM~18213160
> *What up homie???? :biggrin:
> *


:420: CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 2 2010, 10:17 PM~18213180
> *I will , banned hun lol! Im not build a retro ride yet im looking for a 62 impala to build one but for now im working on a og 40 chevy!
> *


Yeah. They didnt like idea of me wanting to take my car to Mexico for interior/paint and insulted me about it. The way I see it its my car and money so I insulted them back and got banned. Anyway besides for that its a good forum to read about bellflower cars etc.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18213088
> *Damn I like those Blazers where back removes. I bet that fuckers fun in the dunes, get allot of beer, a few chicks and get stuck on purpose , build a bonfire and party in the dessert LOL.
> *


HELLZ YA!!! BEFORE WE GET RID ILL TAKE MORE PICS AND POST MORE!! 
YA THEM K-5'S ARE MY FAVORITE TO.... BUT EVEN MORE THE FULL REMOVED TOP!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 2 2010, 10:17 PM~18213180
> *I will , banned hun lol! Im not build a retro ride yet im looking for a 62 impala to build one but for now im working on a og 40 chevy!
> *


HOW YOU GET BANNED??


NEVERMIND JUST READ UP!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:25 PM~18213269
> *HOW YOU GET BANNED??
> *


They didnt like idea of me wanting to take my car to Mexico for interior/paint and insulted me about it. The way I see it its my car and money so I insulted them back and got banned. In end didnt go to Mexico anyway though I may for chrome now I know where to go in Mexicali.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK IM OUT!!!
I KNOW OG...... AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:24 PM~18213256
> *HELLZ YA!!! BEFORE WE GET RID ILL TAKE MORE PICS AND POST MORE!!
> YA THEM K-5'S ARE MY FAVORITE TO.... BUT EVEN MORE THE FULL REMOVED TOP!
> *


Man a K-5 or a International Scout either one.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 2 2010, 02:45 PM~18208577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that drive in idea.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILibbrGl2R8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILibbrGl2R8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

Que honda family

User :knighstalker


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Aug 2 2010, 11:54 PM~18213451
> *Que honda family
> 
> User :knighstalker
> *



:wave: Qvo homie... you ready for vegas? :naughty:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 2 2010, 07:39 AM~18205373
> * I WANTED TO GO :cheesy: BUT I HAD FAMILY ISSUES SO I DIDN'T MAKE IT!! :angry: :banghead:
> *


pa" que te casabas mandilon jaja q onda verga :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:34 PM~18213360
> *I like that drive in idea.
> *


x2... seems like it would be cool...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 06:19 PM~18210571
> *Anyone here use bellflower pipes or know a place locally that sells and installs them? For those who don't know they are the exhaust like in photo below.
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.thenightprowlers.com/NP-mufflers%20&%20Stuff.htm


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side! Good Morning!! Wonder if Big Ben gonna give us the Torta Tuesday Special!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

il be in az tommorow for a week if anyone needs some work done, il come by and check out your ride and give a quote.. hopefully hit up a few shops and land a job (or rent another shop?) 719-659-8151 thanks macgyver


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 3 2010, 06:35 AM~18214793
> *Sup Az Side! Good Morning!! Wonder if Big Ben gonna give us the Torta Tuesday Special!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: SUP AL :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 2 2010, 11:15 PM~18213626
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

were is everybody?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Will be entered in a raffle for a collection of Rollin Videos or a ADEX Dump!_



_If you have any questions call him at:
480-307-5599_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 3 2010, 12:32 AM~18214067
> *pa" que te casabas mandilon jaja q onda verga :biggrin:
> *


:angry: CALMATE PINCHE VERGILLA DEL GATO!! :biggrin: AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:34 PM~18213360
> *I like that drive in idea.
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO :wave: QUE HAY DE NUEVO HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 2 2010, 11:15 PM~18213626
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 12:46 AM~18214114
> *x2... seems like it would be cool...
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 3 2010, 06:35 AM~18214793
> *Sup Az Side! Good Morning!! Wonder if Big Ben gonna give us the Torta Tuesday Special!! :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :nosad: WHAT UP MR. LUNA :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 06:40 AM~18214807
> *:wave: SUP AL  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPENING CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 2 2010, 08:26 PM~18211914
> *now thems some big cojones,,,,,(no ****)charcoal or gas???? :biggrin:
> *


GAS ........   AND BUD LIGHT ...LOL AND WHOLE LOT OF SMOKIN :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn I wish I could have went to LA today. Big hop goin down very soon. My brother and his 61 hopping against 4 cars from Goodtimes CC. This is gonna be a great hop, and Roll'n will be there filming it!!! I'll keep you guys posted! 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=554554&st=0 :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:36 AM~18215864
> *Damn I wish I could have went to LA today. Big hop goin down very soon. My brother and his 61 hopping against 4 cars from Goodtimes CC.  This is gonna be a great hop, and Roll'n will be there filming it!!! I'll keep you guys posted!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=554554&st=0 :drama:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Pm me with ideas for Jamal's show......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:36 AM~18215864
> *Damn I wish I could have went to LA today. Big hop goin down very soon. My brother and his 61 hopping against 4 cars from Goodtimes CC.  This is gonna be a great hop, and Roll'n will be there filming it!!! I'll keep you guys posted!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=554554&st=0 :drama:
> *


:0 :0 :0 GOOD LUCK TO TODD AND STREET LIFE REPRESENTIN' AZ IN CALI!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 PM~18212057
> *So if we all roll in with bbq grill we should be ok ?? they cant KICK us all out  :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt say that butt fuck it we gona find out all take a grill ......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 3 2010, 06:35 AM~18214793
> *Sup Az Side! Good Morning!! Wonder if Big Ben gonna give us the Torta Tuesday Special!! :biggrin:
> *


*were gona hve to put out an APB!!!

Az side Por Ben!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 3 2010, 09:43 AM~18215918
> *i wouldnt say that butt fuck it we gona find out all take a grill ......
> *


:yes: :biggrin: 'SUP BILLY :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 3 2010, 09:35 AM~18215852
> *GAS ........    AND BUD LIGHT ...LOL AND WHOLE LOT OF SMOKIN  :420:  :420:
> *


thats what im talkin bout carnal!!!
all of the above!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:44 AM~18215935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Aug 3 2010, 09:49 AM~18215984]








[/quote]
dam that looks like a thick ass raquel welch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:19 AM~18215734
> *:cheesy: WA'SAPPENING CURTIS :wave:
> *


another day another dollar :biggrin: whats good with you Mando aka TORTA SLAYER :biggrin: nice pics homie


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin: Don't forget playas!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 10:01 AM~18216076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie! Didn't know you had it in you...


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Aug 3 2010, 10:12 AM~18216170
> *Isnt this street beat ??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 10:01 AM~18216076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!!!  THOSE ARE SOME NICE AND THICK NALGAS!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18216715
> *
> *


THATS WAHT IT IS HUH,,, I WAS TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT EXACTLY WHERE IT IS!! I THINK YOUR RIGHT HOMIE!
:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:47 AM~18215967
> *were gona hve to put out an APB!!!
> 
> Az side Por Ben!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TELL THEM I SAID HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 10:03 AM~18216096
> *another day another dollar :biggrin: whats good with you Mando aka TORTA SLAYER :biggrin: nice pics homie
> *


:0 :0 THAT IS COOL HOMIE :cheesy: I AM JUS CHILLIN AT HOME TRYIN TO KEEP "TORTA TUESDAY" GOIN  :thumbsup: :biggrin: THANKS...YOU POSTED SOME NICE PICS TOO!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :h5:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 09:36 AM~18215864
> *Damn I wish I could have went to LA today. Big hop goin down very soon. My brother and his 61 hopping against 4 cars from Goodtimes CC.  This is gonna be a great hop, and Roll'n will be there filming it!!! I'll keep you guys posted!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=554554&st=0 :drama:
> *


Shut it down Todd! 

NO MERCY! :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2010, 10:40 AM~18216410
> *
> *


:nicoderm: SUP MR. T :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 3 2010, 10:48 AM~18216486
> *Dam homie! Didn't know you had it in you...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:30 AM~18216741
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!!!  THOSE ARE SOME NICE AND THICK NALGAS!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:38 AM~18216808
> *:0 :0 THAT IS COOL HOMIE :cheesy: I AM JUS CHILLIN AT HOME TRYIN TO KEEP "TORTA TUESDAY" GOIN  :thumbsup: :biggrin: THANKS...YOU POSTED SOME NICE PICS TOO!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18216887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:43 AM~18215917
> *:0 :0 :0 GOOD LUCK TO TODD AND STREET LIFE REPRESENTIN' AZ IN CALI!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 12:54 PM~18217399
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: SUP HOMEGIRL :biggrin: I AM ON "CABARET KING" STATUS TODAY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18217443
> *:wave: SUP HOMEGIRL :biggrin: I AM ON "CABARET KING" STATUS TODAY!!
> *


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

THIS IS A SRCATCH ON MY CAR ONE OF MY THREE KIDS DID IT ....WHEN I FIND OUT AM GOING TO B GIVING THAT KID AWAY PM ME IF INTERESTED :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18217443
> *:wave: SUP HOMEGIRL :biggrin: I AM ON "CABARET KING" STATUS TODAY!!
> *


hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 3 2010, 01:57 PM~18217900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aww there just kids.. I'll take all 3 of them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 12:56 PM~18217414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

REMEMBER AZ THIS SATURDAY!!!! EVERYONES WELCOME  
WITH COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE , PARTY STARTS AT 8 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 02:13 PM~18218081
> *Aww there just kids.. I'll take all 3 of them!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya BUT THERE EVIL KIDS LOL JK .... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 02:37 PM~18218328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:43 AM~18215917
> *:0 :0 :0 GOOD LUCK TO TODD AND STREET LIFE REPRESENTIN' AZ IN CALI!! :thumbsup:
> *


x81 get down todd


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 3 2010, 02:38 PM~18218340
> *ya BUT THERE EVIL KIDS LOL JK .... :biggrin:
> *



hahahhaaI will still take them!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 3 2010, 03:03 PM~18218614
> *x81 get down todd
> *



What up Homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:36 AM~18215862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY HERO'S OF THE WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 02:36 PM~18218310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND MY SECOND HERO OF THE WEEK!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU HOMIES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:41 AM~18216824
> *:nicoderm: SUP MR. T :biggrin:
> *


Sup!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:47 AM~18215960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18216887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=regal85,Aug 3 2010, 12:20 PM~18217108]








[/quote]


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18216715



now its autoculture , new owners


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MY ONLY CONTRIBUTION FOR TODAY! :biggrin: 


































































































OK ONE MORE ONLY CUZ I LOVE THIS PLACE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS FUKKKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...T6k9s91l5ZBedqe


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 04:52 PM~18219466
> *THIS IS FUKKKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...T6k9s91l5ZBedqe
> *


this is fucked up :biggrin: 



12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Lunas64, azmobn06, childsplay69, SS520, SPIRIT 62, unity_mike, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, DRAGON BALL-Z, 2 83s


Sup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2010, 04:57 PM~18219502
> *this is fucked up :biggrin:
> 12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Lunas64, azmobn06, childsplay69, SS520, SPIRIT 62, unity_mike, ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, DRAGON BALL-Z, 2 83s
> ...


no spell check homie on badd werds!!
lol!!!

what up Mr T!!!
:wave:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

REMEMBER AZ THIS SATURDAY!!!! EVERYONES WELCOME  
WITH COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE , PARTY STARTS AT 8 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2010, 03:30 PM~18218806
> *AND MY SECOND HERO OF THE WEEK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANK YOU HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> quote=regal85,Aug 3 2010, 12:20 PM~18217108]











[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 02:36 PM~18218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2010, 03:29 PM~18218799
> *ONE OF MY HERO'S OF THE WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: YOU ARE WELCOME HOMIE! :thumbsup: I WILL KEEP "TORTA TUESDAY" GOING ON THE OG AZ SIDE!!  OF COURSE WITH SOME HELP FROM THE HOMIES CURTIS AND ART LOKS!! :biggrin: OH YEAH BEFORE I FORGET THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER ALSO SOMETIMES CONTRIBUTES TO "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 06:03 PM~18220093
> *:cheesy: YOU ARE WELCOME HOMIE! :thumbsup: I WILL KEEP "TORTA TUESDAY" GOING ON THE OG AZ SIDE!!  OF COURSE WITH SOME HELP FROM THE HOMIES CURTIS AND ART LOKS!! :biggrin: OH YEAH BEFORE I FORGET THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER ALSO SOMETIMES CONTRIBUTES TO "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :h5:
> *


Yeah but someone said my tortas were to skinny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2010, 04:05 PM~18219083
> *Sup!
> *


:cheesy: CHILLAXIN COMPA!  BEING A MAÑIACO!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 06:03 PM~18220093
> *:cheesy: YOU ARE WELCOME HOMIE! :thumbsup: I WILL KEEP "TORTA TUESDAY" GOING ON THE OG AZ SIDE!!  OF COURSE WITH SOME HELP FROM THE HOMIES CURTIS AND ART LOKS!! :biggrin: OH YEAH BEFORE I FORGET THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER ALSO SOMETIMES CONTRIBUTES TO "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :h5:
> *


YES!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THANK YOU HOMIES AND HOME GIRL!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:06 PM~18220124
> *Yeah but someone said my tortas were to skinny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


who cares post em :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:06 PM~18220124
> *Yeah but someone said my tortas were to skinny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


estas crazy og those were my taquitos, Big mando said,,,,,nice art loks but too skinny for torta tuesday!
:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 06:03 PM~18220093
> *:cheesy: YOU ARE WELCOME HOMIE! :thumbsup: I WILL KEEP "TORTA TUESDAY" GOING ON THE OG AZ SIDE!!  OF COURSE WITH SOME HELP FROM THE HOMIES CURTIS AND ART LOKS!! :biggrin: OH YEAH BEFORE I FORGET THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER ALSO SOMETIMES CONTRIBUTES TO "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=OGPLAYER,Aug 3 2010, 06:12 PM~18220176]


























[/quote]
you da girl OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:06 PM~18220124
> *Yeah but someone said my tortas were to skinny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:rant: DON'T LISTEN TO THOSE HATERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 06:22 PM~18220262
> *:rant: DON'T LISTEN TO THOSE HATERS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yout tell em!!!
:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:12 PM~18220176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! BOOBIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 06:29 PM~18220327
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! BOOBIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I said mando gonna like this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 02:36 PM~18218310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the money shot playa :boink: :boink: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 06:16 PM~18220214
> *who cares post em  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: x70!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MIKEYMIKE, auggie_97tc, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, Mr.Andres, MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 06:33 PM~18220365
> *thats the money shot playa  :boink:  :boink:  :run:
> *


welcome to the az-side homie!!!!!!!! :h5:
DJ MIDNIGHT!! IS THE WELCOME WAGON!!! BUT HE BZ RITE NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, INSANE ONE, PHXROJOE, MANDOS69C/10, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, auggie_97tc

WHATS DA DILLY YO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:30 PM~18220339
> *I said mando gonna like this one!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: DO YOU MEAN THIS PIC!!?? :cheesy:


----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

Whats the word Brotha? took me long enough lol. i tried all day to register but my Ssgt finaly stopped makin me hustle for the moment. now im chillin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Aug 3 2010, 06:40 PM~18220433
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MIKEYMIKE, auggie_97tc, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, Mr.Andres, MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 'SUP :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you guys done with the naked-tivity yet?? LOL...



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSANE ONE_@Aug 3 2010, 06:53 PM~18220564
> *Whats the word Brotha? took me long enough lol. i tried all day to register but my Ssgt finaly stopped makin me hustle for the moment. now im chillin
> *


TORTAS IS THE WORD!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 06:54 PM~18220570
> *Are you guys done with the naked-tivity yet??  LOL...
> :biggrin:
> *


GOOD ONE JEN!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 06:50 PM~18220534
> *:biggrin: DO YOU MEAN THIS PIC!!?? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that one!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 06:54 PM~18220570
> *Are you guys done with the naked-tivity yet??  LOL...
> :biggrin:
> *



Naw girl they will be at it till midnight tonight!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Loks, i need one of them right about now :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:59 PM~18220627
> *Naw girl they will be at it till midnight tonight!!!
> *


IM DONE!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSANE ONE_@Aug 3 2010, 07:01 PM~18220643
> *Hey Loks, i need one of them right about now  :wow:
> *


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:06 PM~18220124
> *Yeah but someone said my tortas were to skinny!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Short,Tall,Chubby,Flaca. We like the girls wit da biggo nalgas!!!!
Do whatcha do. O.G. Don't ever stop... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CUDNT HELP IT!!! 
ONE FOR ME!
:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 3 2010, 07:06 PM~18220689
> *Short,Tall,Chubby,Flaca. We like the girls wit da biggo TORTAS!!!!
> Do whatcha do. O.G.  Don't ever stop... :biggrin:
> *


FIXED JMANN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 3 2010, 03:03 PM~18218614
> *x81 get down todd
> *


:biggrin: QUE ONDA VATO LOCO! :wave: QUE HAY DE NUEVO HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 3 2010, 07:06 PM~18220689
> *Short,Tall,Chubby,Flaca. We like the girls wit da biggo nalgas!!!!
> Do whatcha do. O.G.  Don't ever stop... :biggrin:
> *


:yes: x70!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 3 2010, 06:59 PM~18220627
> *Naw girl they will be at it till midnight tonight!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 06:33 PM~18220365
> *thats the money shot playa  :boink:  :boink:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 07:13 PM~18220769
> *:yes: x70!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


x85 :biggrin:


----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

YOU AINT RIGHT LOKS LOL!!!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSANE ONE_@Aug 3 2010, 07:20 PM~18220876
> *YOU AINT RIGHT LOKS LOL!!!!  :uh:
> *


----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

JAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 3 2010, 06:59 PM~18220627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18220934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

YI


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:47 AM~18215967
> *were gona hve to put out an APB!!!
> 
> Az side Por Ben!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


FUCK BIG BEN :thumbsup:


----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

but he dont wanna rhyme fight lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18221021
> *I
> DUCK BIG BEN  :thumbsup:
> *


OH SHIT ITS GATO!!! WHERE U BEEN HIDIN HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INSANE ONE_@Aug 3 2010, 07:33 PM~18221028
> *but he dont wanna rhyme fight lol
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18221021
> *I
> DUCK BIG BEN  :thumbsup:
> *


lololol!!!!!!

whats up gato que rollo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:28 PM~18220970
> *Maybe these guys should check out YouPorn or RedTube.....
> 
> Calm down already!
> ...


What up jenn. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Art y Curtis


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2010, 07:37 PM~18221067
> *What up jenn.  :biggrin:
> *


This is what's up!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18221190
> *This is what's up!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: AZ In Da House!!!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:


> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 06:33 PM~18220365
> *thats the money shot playa  :boink:  :boink:  :run:
> *


aaahhh shit joser's on lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, j_mann, Lunas64, Rollin73, OGPLAYER, la familia c.c. Az



tata in the heezy fo sheezy!!



hey tata i seen some guy leaning on your car!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

you let people lean on your chet?? :dunno:
that is ur license plate right??


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18221021
> *YI
> FUCK BIG BEN  :thumbsup:
> *


BEN WENT TO A PARADE!!!!!!!!!LOL ,IN THE 63 RAG PLAYING THIS SONG!!!!!! :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18221021
> *YI
> FUCK BIG BEN  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221504
> *BEN WENT TO A PARADE!!!!!!!!!LOL ,IN THE 63 RAG PLAYING THIS SONG!!!!!! :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGLZqDXau98&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGLZqDXau98&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
wtf?????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 08:24 PM~18221576
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGLZqDXau98&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hGLZqDXau98&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


THANKS ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 3 2010, 08:26 PM~18221604
> *THANKS ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wtf???

pinche ben!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18221190
> *This is what's up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 3 2010, 07:37 PM~18221074
> *Qvo Art y Curtis
> *


same shit homie just chillin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18221190
> *This is what's up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Todds putting it down


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18221778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AM GONNA BUY SOME WHITE SHOE POLISH AND WRITE "PULL ME OVER....I LOVE BEANS!!!" ON THE BACK WINDOW OF MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 08:43 PM~18221809
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 08:43 PM~18221809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: MIKEY....STOP POSTING PICS OF MY FUTURE-EX-BABY MOMMA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 08:50 PM~18221909
> *:angry: MIKEY....STOP POSTING PICS OF MY FUTURE-EX-BABY MOMMA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 you wish Mando... hell so do i :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18221780
> *looks like Todds putting it down
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 08:50 PM~18221909
> *:angry: MIKEY....STOP POSTING PICS OF MY FUTURE-EX-BABY MOMMA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


which one? I wonder if the one in whites momma let her talk to white folks :biggrin: Damn she fine :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:51 PM~18221914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: THIS COCHINA IS FIIIIIIIIIINE!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18221937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok now im in love!!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221978
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: THIS COCHINA IS FIIIIIIIIIINE!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


:yes: hell yeah she is :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this dude is on my team when we play some yard ball!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dz6gFokvOr0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dz6gFokvOr0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221987
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ok now im in love!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18221931
> *you wish Mando... hell so do i  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18222012
> *this dude is on my team when we play some yard ball!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dz6gFokvOr0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dz6gFokvOr0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


i wonder how many times they tried it before it went in


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 08:58 PM~18222033
> *:rimshot: :biggrin:
> *


thank you, i'm here every night :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:59 PM~18222040
> *i wonder how many times they tried it before it went in
> *


110 mins.... :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 09:00 PM~18222050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:01 PM~18222061
> *110 mins.... :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:59 PM~18222044
> *thank you, i'm here every night :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 09:02 PM~18222073
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 09:13 PM~18222208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:17 PM~18222261
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: AL RATO AZ SIDE!! :sprint:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18221780
> *looks like Todds putting it down
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:good job tod alex neededthat ass whoopin. he's lucky i didnt give it to em.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Too late for Torta Tues???? :biggrin: 

An oldie but goodie....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 3 2010, 07:59 PM~18221322
> *:
> aaahhh shit joser's on lay it low  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I just told him about Torta Tues... He will be around more often now.. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:01 PM~18223430
> *Too late for Torta Tues????  :biggrin:
> 
> An oldie but goodie....
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 3 2010, 11:36 PM~18223671
> *:0  :0
> *



:biggrin: had to coverup the face on that last pic to protect the innocent :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 08:50 PM~18221234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 09:30 PM~18222434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at mikey getting down


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PICTURE: Dont show wheels on or etc but just shows the creation in progress.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:01 PM~18223430
> *Too late for Torta Tues????  :biggrin:
> 
> An oldie but goodie....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 09:30 PM~18222434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18222383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 THIS CHIC IS BAD!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 04:15 AM~18224457
> *PICTURE: Dont show wheels on or etc but just shows the creation in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!_ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18222383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit looking good mikey!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 08:21 AM~18225399
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


good morning :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 3 2010, 06:35 AM~18214793
> *Sup Az Side! Good Morning!! Wonder if Big Ben gonna give us the Torta Tuesday Special!! :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:47 AM~18215967
> *were gona hve to put out an APB!!!
> 
> Az side Por Ben!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18216887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaammmmnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks scrumptious!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 3 2010, 01:57 PM~18217900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats some funny shit!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 08:21 AM~18225399
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 08:41 AM~18225586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEEEEEEEES BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 08:42 AM~18225591
> *daaaaaaammmmnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that looks scrumptious!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:07 PM~18223470
> *Yeah I just told him about Torta Tues... He will be around more often now.. :biggrin:
> *


ha ha my lil bro broke his layitlow cherry yesterday too!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Justin-Az,Aug 4 2010, 04:15 AM~18224457]PICTURE: Dont show wheels on or etc but just shows the creation in progress.









[/quote]
i like that body style!!!!
caint wait to see it done my friend!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> quote=Justin-Az,Aug 4 2010, 04:15 AM~18224457]PICTURE: Dont show wheels on or etc but just shows the creation in progress.


i like that body style!!!!
caint wait to see it done my friend!!!
[/quote]

Thanks Art, Decided to flake it out as well as patterns, lace and leafing. LOL Still thinking bout getting the plate that says NOVELA :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WCPpOba2O4g&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WCPpOba2O4g&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good mornin az side!!!!! 


heres my contribution for weenie wensdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> i like that body style!!!!
> caint wait to see it done my friend!!!


Thanks Art, Decided to flake it out as well as patterns, lace and leafing. LOL Still thinking bout getting the plate that says NOVELA :biggrin:
[/quote]
good plate!!! it has meaning in good ways!!! and you can say it was inspired by the az side!!!!


mornin brother!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 08:42 AM~18225593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats some funny shit!!!!
> *


TODAY ITS A LIL FUNNY BUT NOT YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> Thanks Art, Decided to flake it out as well as patterns, lace and leafing. LOL Still thinking bout getting the plate that says NOVELA :biggrin:


good plate!!! it has meaning in good ways!!! and you can say it was inspired by the az side!!!!
mornin brother!!!!!
:biggrin:
[/quote]

Good morning to you also. Im just listening to some country music on youtube.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 10:53 AM~18226710
> *
> 
> *


well let that one b for mike justin!

what up mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow: 

great torta tuesday,,,,,, only missed big ben to put the icing on the cake!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 AM~18227103
> *
> *


what up homie,,,,,,,, just here at work watchin gabriel iglesias,,,,,,, hot and fluffy
some funny shit!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 4 2010, 09:25 AM~18225953
> *HEEEEEEEES BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, KrAzE1, locdownmexikan, OGPLAYER, tserna
:cheesy: 


what up party people?? :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 4 2010, 11:51 AM~18227234
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 11:43 AM~18227176
> *what up homie,,,,,,,, just here at work watchin gabriel iglesias,,,,,,, hot and fluffy
> some funny shit!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


same ol here homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18227072
> *well let that one b for mike justin!
> 
> what up mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow:
> ...


THAT FOOL PUTS ICING ON HIS OWN CAKES! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 12:11 PM~18227373
> *THAT FOOL PUTS ICING ON HIS OWN CAKES! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 04:15 AM~18224457
> *PICTURE: Dont show wheels on or etc but just shows the creation in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 4 2010, 12:18 PM~18227426
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

first post on layitlow..was sup locos


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227766
> *first post on layitlow..was sup locos
> *


orale another nuevo homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 4 2010, 09:25 AM~18225953
> *HEEEEEEEES BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK  :biggrin:
> *


yes i am, been a lil busy!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 4 2010, 10:43 AM~18226602
> *:uh:
> TODAY ITS A LIL FUNNY BUT NOT YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> *


i bet homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227766
> *first post on layitlow..was sup locos
> *


WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU??????????????????????????????

























LOL j/k...... welcome to az side!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 11:07 AM~18226847
> *WHATS UP AZ?
> *


whats up mikey mike???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 AM~18227103
> *
> *


termite in the house!!!!!


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

lol...damn ese...name is thomas


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 4 2010, 11:51 AM~18227234
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda culo wango???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:21 PM~18227963
> *lol...damn ese...name is thomas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messing around homie..... are you from the 602, 623, 480????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: , ART LOKS, tserna, Riderz-4-Life, Low Lac, JM0NEY

Art Buck, YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:19 PM~18227951
> *WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU??????????????????????????????
> LOL j/k......    welcome to az side!!!!!
> *













what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:22 PM~18227974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just messing around homie..... are you from the 602, 623, 480????
> *


623...tolleson


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 12:24 PM~18227997
> *:wave:  , ART LOKS, tserna, Riderz-4-Life, Low Lac, JM0NEY
> 
> Art Buck, YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


'SUP BEN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 01:25 PM~18228001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18228010
> *'SUP BEN!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, AND YOU??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18228005
> *623...tolleson
> *


THATS KU HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS, ARE YOU GONNA BE AT THE SHOP TODAY???


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

hey ben..lookin for sum tires loco

p175 70 r13...but 1 1/2 whitewalls


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BETTER LATE THEN NEVER!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:31 PM~18228047
> *hey ben..lookin for sum tires loco
> 
> p175 70 r13...but 1 1/2 whitewalls
> *


P/M ME A PHONE NUMBER SO I CAN REACH YOU HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:31 PM~18228047
> *hey ben..lookin for sum tires loco
> 
> p175 70 r13...but 1 1/2 whitewalls
> *


14'S ?????


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:36 PM~18228092
> *14'S ?????
> *


13's


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:38 PM~18228105
> *13's
> *


ok i'll hit you up...... thanks for the p/m


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:29 PM~18228035
> *ART LOKS, ARE YOU GONNA BE AT THE SHOP TODAY???
> *


man he dont do alignments after 3!!!
and if your gonna be there, bud light will be next to me when i pull up! no ****!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:19 PM~18227946
> *i bet homie!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD WE BUILD EM WE CAN FIX EM !!!!!


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 2 2010, 01:06 PM~18207676
> *pit bull pups for sale $100each(trades welcomed) for the the white ones and $50 for any other
> (BETTER PICS UP)
> 
> ...


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:39 PM~18228109
> *ok i'll hit you up...... thanks for the p/m
> *


orale


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

ART LOKS..what kind of ride u got?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:36 PM~18228092
> *14'S ?????
> *


14's :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18228292
> *ART LOKS..what kind of ride u got?
> *


Art got a badass mini that got beats, rolls on spokes and be lifted. I aint seen his truck yet though but hopefully theres a chill spot this weekend.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18228292
> *ART LOKS..what kind of ride u got?
> *


96 nissan truck.... :biggrin:


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18228391
> *96 nissan truck.... :biggrin:
> *


any pics?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18228391
> *96 nissan truck.... :biggrin:
> *


I want a truck also. Want to set it on reverse wires, put a body kit, a phantom grill or a fiberglass grill, a solid side snug , zr1 rollpan , flipped tailgate handle, shaved tail lights, wide ass vent visors, vynle top on the snug, and wall it off with (12) 15" subs then paint that bitch with a flipflop cocaine white with a purple pearl. Rollin old school mini style. All Id need is a tilt bed.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18228401
> *any pics?
> *


funny that you ask if i got pics......lol i got alot of pics bro!


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:13 PM~18228457
> *funny that you ask if i got pics......lol i got alot of pics bro!
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

the homie big bens ride!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:13 PM~18228457
> *funny that you ask if i got pics......lol i got alot of pics bro!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics :wow: Man If I ever have a truck like that Id take it str8 to mid 90's style. I miss the 90's mini trucks as thats last time they where still clean.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

tata Lunas ride!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:20 PM~18228518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's clean


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:23 PM~18228545
> *tata Lunas ride!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


where can i find those tires at?..those are the ones i'm lookn for!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THE CUBE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:23 PM~18228545
> *tata Lunas ride!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride :wow: Tserna wanna see my car/ its sits in primer, no rolling going on at all yet.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 02:26 PM~18228566
> *where can i find those tires at?..those are the ones i'm lookn for!!
> *


Call Alex at M&Sons they got 1 set (4) 5.20s in stock but they the Wide Whites not the pinner whites.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 02:26 PM~18228566
> *where can i find those tires at?..those are the ones i'm lookn for!!
> *


ASK THIS GUY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU EVER GOT TO RIDE IN THE BACK OF THIS ONE???(NO ****)


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

We need some music in here. Yall want to listen to country or rap?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I JUST THOUGHT THIS WAS A NICE PIC!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:32 PM~18228629
> *YOU EVER GOT TO RIDE IN THE BACK OF THIS ONE???(NO ****)
> 
> 
> ...


lol...this is how they catch us...pinche undercover


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:36 PM~18228653
> *We need some music in here. Yall want to listen to country or rap?
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:39 PM~18228681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice pic !!!!!!!!!!!! I been told 5.20s can only last from west valley to tuscon though.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

One Bad Pontiac


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HxI5wzW1VTU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HxI5wzW1VTU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:42 PM~18228717
> *Damn nice pic !!!!!!!!!!!!  I been told 5.20s can only last from west valley to tuscon though.
> *


SUMMER OR WINTER???
:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:47 PM~18228758
> *SUMMER OR WINTER???
> :wow:
> *


No clue. When mounted the tires they told me if I go to Tuscon theyll be bald, they said to adjust the air in them so theyll last longer. Gonna try to see about shortening axle soon or finding a axle thatll swap out as new tires every few hundred miles sounds more expensive.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227766
> *first post on layitlow..was sup locos
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:18 PM~18227941
> *yes i am, been a lil busy!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 01:25 PM~18228001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 12:26 PM~18228005
> *623...tolleson
> *


T-Town!  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 02:54 PM~18228820
> *T-Town!   :biggrin:
> *


yall from the east side :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, sixtyfive rag, sp1293060, Art Buck, 97TownCar, regal85, tserna

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 02:54 PM~18228820
> *T-Town!   :biggrin:
> *


think not


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:46 PM~18228751
> * <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HxI5wzW1VTU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HxI5wzW1VTU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


HA HA THATS THE SCARFACE GETO BOYS BEAT!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAW SHAWTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 02:58 PM~18228845
> *think not
> *


you not from Tolleson?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:57 PM~18228836
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, sixtyfive rag, sp1293060, Art Buck, 97TownCar, regal85, tserna
> 
> ...


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<INVISABLE :scrutinize:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

MAJESTICS IN DA HOUSE! BIG GIBBY' RIDE


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:59 PM~18228856
> *you not from Tolleson?
> *


uh okay homie..wtf


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 03:01 PM~18228865
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<INVISABLE :scrutinize:
> *



hahahahahaha yup :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 4 2010, 08:28 AM~18225455
> *good morning  :h5:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave: WAS THAT SCRATCH YOU POSTED YESTERDAY ON THE ELCO???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 03:01 PM~18228865
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<INVISABLE :scrutinize:
> *


What up Art? How you got invisable?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 4 2010, 03:03 PM~18228876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 03:03 PM~18228882
> *uh okay homie..wtf
> *


Just saying Art said T-Town cuz of Tolleson man.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Homies? How's it going?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 08:42 AM~18225591
> *daaaaaaammmmnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that looks scrumptious!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: WTF!!!??? :cheesy: WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING AT!!!??? :scrutinize: WELCOME BACK BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

THXS OG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 4 2010, 09:24 AM~18225934
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


'SUP :nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 4 2010, 03:03 PM~18228876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Does it hop ? Gotta ask as I know yalls hoppers look like show cars.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 4 2010, 03:10 PM~18228936
> *THXS OG!! :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 11:07 AM~18226847
> *WHATS UP AZ?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2010, 11:36 AM~18227103
> *
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

NO MY RAG LAYS FRAME!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:21 PM~18227964
> *que onda culo wango????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18228010
> *'SUP BEN!
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN MR. BUCK :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18229024
> *NO MY RAG LAYS FRAME!!!
> *



there is no other way! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18229028
> *
> *










:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18228892
> *What up Art? How you got invisable?
> *


WTF HOMIE ARE YOU OK???
J/K!!!
CAN YOU SEE ME NOW???
:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:35 PM~18228078
> *BETTER LATE THEN NEVER!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: IT IS ALL GOOD BEN!  YOU STILL ARE THE "CABARET KING OF THE OG AZ SIDE!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 4 2010, 01:35 PM~18228078
> *BETTER LATE THEN NEVER!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like them tatted up! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> This badass ride is in the process of a re-do!!!! :wow: cant wait to see this one!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:25 PM~18229074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK,OK, OK,OK!!!!!
WHERE THE HELL IS THAT MACHINE AT!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:57 PM~18228836
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, sixtyfive rag, sp1293060, Art Buck, 97TownCar, regal85, tserna
> 
> ...


SUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 03:33 PM~18229147
> *OK,OK, OK,OK!!!!!
> WHERE THE HELL IS THAT MACHINE AT!!!
> *


Lunas Garage


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up OG AZ Side!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 4 2010, 02:36 PM~18229166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup J!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:25 PM~18229074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :wow: :wow: I LIKE THE VENDING MACHINE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:36 PM~18229166
> *Lunas Garage
> *


:0 :0 YUPPERS!!  RIGHT NEXT TO HIS VIAGRA VENDING MACHINE!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 03:06 PM~18228909
> *What up Homies? How's it going?
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP OG!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:57 PM~18228836
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, sixtyfive rag, sp1293060, Art Buck, 97TownCar, regal85 , tserna
> 
> ...





:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:36 PM~18229166
> *Lunas Garage
> *


I THOUGHT I SEEN IT IN YOU VIDEO!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 4 2010, 01:20 PM~18227957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHATS UP A!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 4 2010, 02:20 PM~18228518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE HOW IT IS ART! SHOW EVERYONE ELSE CAR LOVE! BUT MINE! :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:25 PM~18229074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT NO M&M'S? THAT SOME BULL SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 4 2010, 03:03 PM~18228876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Gibby


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tserna+Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18228845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much just working and looking at all this *BULLSHIT *on AZ side!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 03:10 PM~18228939
> *'SUP :nicoderm:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 4 2010, 03:51 PM~18229267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn mando why you put yourself on blast like that!! I told you no dancing on the street!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 02:57 PM~18228836
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MANDOS69C/10, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, sixtyfive rag, sp1293060, Art Buck, 97TownCar, regal85, tserna
> 
> ...


WHAT'S HAPPEN JUSTIN AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:26 PM~18229092
> *i like them tatted up!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 04:15 PM~18229454
> *You said you were from Tolleson.........it does not matter. :uh:
> Justin.  We don't give a fuck!  remember??  let it go! :wow:
> Not much just working and looking at all this BULLSHIT on AZ side!
> *


WHATS UP ART! WHERES THE RONAS?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:14 PM~18229447
> *WHAT NO M&M'S? THAT SOME BULL SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


Damn I thought you would say NO BUDLIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18229475
> *WHATS UP ART! WHERES THE RONAS?
> *


I need a cold one............sounds good with some chips and salsa! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:17 PM~18229466
> *What up homie? Me just chillin!!! :biggrin:
> Damn mando why you put yourself on blast like that!! I told you no dancing on the street!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE JUST GOT HIS BUDLIGHT REBATE IN THE MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:17 PM~18229466
> *What up homie? Me just chillin!!! :biggrin:
> Damn mando why you put yourself on blast like that!! I told you no dancing on the street!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i was um, ok! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:19 PM~18229484
> *HE JUST GOT HIS BUDLIGHT REBATE IN THE MAIL :biggrin:
> *



Something!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 04:20 PM~18229487
> *i was um, ok!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's some funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 4 2010, 04:19 PM~18229481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM THE POOL! NO **** :biggrin: WITH A TORTA FEEDING ME THE CHIPS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:22 PM~18229502
> *HUH! I'M SLIPPING! THANKS OG! WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MUTHA FUCKEN BUDLIGHT IN THE PEICE OF SHIT MUTHA FUCKA!
> IM THE POOL! NO **** :biggrin: WITH A TORTA FEEDING ME THE CHIPS :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Did you fix the car?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

PAGE 4000! BETTER LATE THAN NEVER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:36 PM~18229167
> *What up OG AZ Side!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:24 PM~18229518
> *PAGE 4000! BETTER LATE THAN NEVER
> *


You said it now you owe us on AZ Side 4000 beers 2000 budlight and 2000 coronas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18228005
> *623...tolleson
> *


X2 :biggrin: :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:24 PM~18229517
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Did you fix the car?
> *


NAW! IM BROKE LIKE A JOKE! MAYBE HECTOR COULD HOOK ME UP! I NEED DONATIONS FOR BEER! SO I COULD FORGET MY CAR IS BROKE! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 03:22 PM~18229502
> *HUH! I'M SLIPPING! THANKS OG! WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MUTHA FUCKEN BUDLIGHT IN THE PEICE OF SHIT MUTHA FUCKA!
> IM THE POOL! NO **** :biggrin: WITH A TORTA FEEDING ME THE CHIPS :biggrin:
> *


you meant "in" right? not you are the pool? :biggrin: Torta Slayer may be available for you..... :roflmao: 

j/k! Mandy!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 04:24 PM~18229522
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *



What up Homie? :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:25 PM~18229529
> *You said it now you owe us on AZ Side 4000 beers 2000 budlight and 2000 coronas!!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT! I GIVE YOU GUY EMPTY CANS WHEN IM DONE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:26 PM~18229536
> *NAW! IM BROKE LIKE A JOKE! MAYBE HECTOR COULD HOOK ME UP! I NEED DONATIONS FOR BEER! SO I COULD FORGET MY CAR IS BROKE! :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 04:26 PM~18229537
> *you meant "in" right?  not you are the pool? :biggrin: Torta Slayer may be available for you..... :roflmao:
> 
> j/k!  Mandy!
> *


LOOK HERE! MR PERFECT! MAYBE I WANT TO BE A POOL! :biggrin: FILLED WITH BUDLIGHT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:27 PM~18229550
> *FUCK THAT! I GIVE YOU GUY EMPTY CANS WHEN IM DONE!
> *


I SEE HOW YOU ARE AND I WAS GONNA DONATE SOME MONEY TO FIX YOU'RE CAR AND TAKE A 30 PACK SO YOU CAN WATCH THEM FIX IT :angry: 


HOMIE STATUS REVOKED :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:30 PM~18229569
> *I SEE HOW YOU ARE AND I WAS GONNA DONATE SOME MONEY TO FIX YOU'RE CAR AND TAKE A 30 PACK SO YOU CAN WATCH THEM FIX IT :angry:
> HOMIE STATUS REVOKED :biggrin:
> *


AHHH! MAN NOT THE BUD LIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 03:29 PM~18229566
> *LOOK HERE! MR PERFECT! MAYBE I WANT TO BE A POOL! :biggrin: FILLED WITH BUDLIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: Ok Homie........ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 4 2010, 04:18 PM~18229471
> *WHAT'S HAPPEN JUSTIN AZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not much going on Joe, just thinkin bout posting up some cowgirls later :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 PM~18229601
> *AHHH! MAN NOT THE BUD LIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 04:32 PM~18229602
> *:biggrin: Ok Homie........ :biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU GUYS DOING HAPPY HOUR AT ON FRIDAY? I SAY WE HIT HOOTERS!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:19 PM~18229484
> *HE JUST GOT HIS BUDLIGHT REBATE IN THE MAIL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 04:33 PM~18229614
> *Not much going on Joe, just thinkin bout posting up some cowgirls later  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR GOING TO POST PICS OF LUNA? :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:13 PM~18229439
> *I SEE HOW IT IS ART! SHOW EVERYONE ELSE CAR LOVE! BUT MINE! :angry:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:29 PM~18229566
> *LOOK HERE! MR PERFECT! MAYBE I WANT TO BE A POOL! :biggrin: FILLED WITH BUDLIGHT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 4 2010, 04:36 PM~18229638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY CAR LOOKS DIRTY IN THOSE PICS! IT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK THAT DAY!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 04:30 PM~18229569
> *I SEE HOW YOU ARE AND I WAS GONNA DONATE SOME MONEY TO FIX YOU'RE CAR AND TAKE A 30 PACK SO YOU CAN WATCH THEM FIX IT :angry:
> HOMIE STATUS REVOKED :biggrin:
> *


OG ALWAYSS ON POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18229659
> *MY CAR LOOKS DIRTY IN THOSE PICS! IT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK THAT DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


OK MR PERFECT!
:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18229659
> *MY CAR LOOKS DIRTY IN THOSE PICS! IT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK THAT DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that dancing chick is hot as hell.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 03:34 PM~18229621
> *WERE YOU GUYS DOING HAPPY HOUR AT ON FRIDAY? I SAY WE HIT HOOTERS!
> *


I'm not sure yet Mikey....I'll let you know Friday.


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Aug 4 2010, 04:25 PM~18229531
> *X2 :biggrin:  :0
> *


oh yea..who dis


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Aug 4 2010, 03:06 PM~18228905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 4 2010, 04:42 PM~18229684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SUP FUCKERS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18229659
> *MY CAR LOOKS DIRTY IN THOSE PICS! IT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK THAT DAY!
> 
> 
> ...



your car is always dirty..............lol jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Aug 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18230082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WITH BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here u go homie.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Aug 4 2010, 05:21 PM~18230004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 4 2010, 05:58 PM~18230313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have bald tire......hmmmmm

Keeping those tires sound good now huh :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2010, 05:52 PM~18230759
> *Looks like you have bald tire......hmmmmm
> 
> Keeping those tires sound good now huh :biggrin:
> *


I have his 4th one in my garage!!!! If he wants it back, I will charge him a 30 pack!!! Bud Liiiiiite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 4 2010, 06:57 PM~18230802
> *I have his 4th one in my garage!!!! If he wants it back, I will charge him a 30 pack!!! Bud Liiiiiite!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hostage!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18229659
> *MY CAR LOOKS DIRTY IN THOSE PICS! IT WAS CLEAN AS FUCK THAT DAY!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18230759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 4 2010, 05:58 PM~18230313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS ONE BIG PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today! :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231597
> *Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn tight ass shoot homie!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Gato? How's it going homie?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Gato? How's it going homie?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 08:24 PM~18231645
> *Damn tight ass shoot homie!!!
> *



i should of called you and had your daughter come out and get in the pics too


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:28 PM~18231679
> *i should of called you and had your daughter come out and get in the pics too
> *




Thats what we are missing!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 4 2010, 08:28 PM~18231679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231597
> *Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIS IS TO ALL THOSE FOOLS WHO LIKE TO WEAR SKINNY JEANS! NO **** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 04:15 PM~18229454
> *You said you were from Tolleson.........it does not matter. :uh:
> Justin.  We don't give a fuck!  remember??  let it go! :wow:
> Not much just working and looking at all this YOU TELL'EM ART BUCK WHO DON'T GIVE A F#*$!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18230082
> *SUP FUCKERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:uh:  *THE SKY!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 08:26 PM~18232181
> *:0 :0 :0YOU TELL'EM ART BUCK WHO DON'T GIVE A F#*$!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  'sup Mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2010, 07:00 PM~18230823
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


:biggrin: SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 09:33 PM~18232243
> *
> 'sup Mando
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH :run: JUS TRYIN TO GET ALL THE KIDS STUFF FOR SCHOOL! :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231597
> *Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:0 :0 VERY NICE PICS MANDO! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18232262
> *:biggrin: SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


Chillin at work homie... Vampire shift :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: *rudyrangel* :scrutinize: THIS GUY HAS SAID NOTHING ALL THIS TIME!!!!!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18232336
> *Chillin at work homie... Vampire shift :420:
> *


:0 :cheesy: ORALE! :thumbsup: HOW IS THE NEW MEXICO WEATHER? :rant: WE HIT AROUND 110 TODAY!!! :burn:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_There you go homie....
Its cause i did it on my new Droid and it take big pic's. But it copys & paste so i can post pic's from my cell phone on here. Luv it!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 10:45 PM~18232383
> *:0 :cheesy: ORALE! :thumbsup: HOW IS THE NEW MEXICO WEATHER? :rant: WE HIT AROUND 110 TODAY!!! :burn:
> *


Bout 20 degrees cooler :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 4 2010, 10:05 PM~18232569
> *There you go homie....
> Its cause i did it on my new Droid and it take big pic's. But it copys & paste so i can post pic's from my cell phone on here. Luv it! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE PIC AND CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231597
> *Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wassup OG???? :wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 04:15 AM~18224457
> *PICTURE: Dont show wheels on or etc but just shows the creation in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S CLEAN JUSTIN!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Aug 4 2010, 10:54 PM~18232973
> *DAMN THAT'S CLEAN JUSTIN!!!
> *


Thanks refined 93. We gonna flake the whole car out with 2 pounds of flake, candy paint it, pattern and lace the roof and then I gotta figure out how to make it sit on the ground. Maybe once I put all the Supremes on it itll sit lower as the tires will be allot smaller.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 10:43 PM~18232886
> *
> Wassup OG???? :wave:
> *


What up girl? How you doing? :wave:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18233006
> *Thanks refined 93. We gonna flake the whole car out with 2 pounds of flake, candy paint it, pattern and lace the roof and then I gotta figure out how to make it sit on the ground. Maybe once I put all the Supremes on it itll sit lower as the tires will be allot smaller.
> *


YEAH BRO, IT SHOULD LOOK MUCH LOWER ONCE YOU PUT THE 13'S. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN IT'S COMPLETED!!!.........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Aug 4 2010, 11:09 PM~18233090
> *YEAH BRO, IT SHOULD LOOK MUCH LOWER ONCE YOU PUT THE 13'S. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN IT'S COMPLETED!!!.........
> *


I couldnt fit 13s, I went with 14" Supremes and 5.20-14 Coker tires. Will prolly cut a few coils also.


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 11:11 PM~18233109
> *I couldnt fit 13s, I went with 14" Supremes and 5.20-14 Coker tires.
> *


IT'LL STILL KINDA DROP WITH THE 14'S.....MY BAD!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 4 2010, 04:19 PM~18229483
> *I need a cold one............sounds good with some chips and salsa! :biggrin:
> *


sorry am a paisa ill say aguachile or ceviche :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 4 2010, 10:43 PM~18232886
> *
> Wassup OG???? :wave:
> *


sup jenn where the pics from the hop


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 PM~18233155
> *
> *


q hubole senor compita que roll


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup homies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 4 2010, 11:49 PM~18233420
> *sup homies
> *


whats up paisa :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 PM~18233155
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 4 2010, 10:05 PM~18232569
> *There you go homie....
> Its cause i did it on my new Droid and it take big pic's. But it copys & paste so i can post pic's from my cell phone on here. Luv it! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18231597
> *Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


some more bad ass pics Mando :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 4 2010, 09:32 PM~18232236
> *:uh:  THE SKY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Aug 4 2010, 10:19 PM~18232707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2010, 07:00 PM~18230823
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 11:11 PM~18233109
> *I couldnt fit 13s, I went with 14" Supremes and 5.20-14 Coker tires. Will prolly cut a few coils also.
> *


:nono: :nono: DON'T CUT THE COILS HOMIE!  SWITCH UP THAT BITCH!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 PM~18233155
> *
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 4 2010, 11:37 PM~18233321
> *sorry am a paisa ill say aguachile or ceviche :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: AY MUY CHINGON!! :uh: "SOY UN PAISA Y YO QUIERO UN AGUACHILE O CEVICHE!!" :cheesy: :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 06:37 AM~18234484
> *whats up paisa :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 06:40 AM~18234501
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 4 2010, 11:49 PM~18233420
> *sup homies
> *


:wave: QUE HONDA GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2010, 10:18 PM~18232698
> *Bout 20 degrees cooler :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


  LUCKY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Aug 4 2010, 10:19 PM~18232707
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

*WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!!!* :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 07:21 AM~18234672
> *:nono: :nono: DON'T CUT THE COILS HOMIE!  SWITCH UP THAT BITCH!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


Thats the plan after interior but gotta save more money first, want to run a aircraft setup.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 4 2010, 09:59 PM~18233006
> *Thanks refined 93. We gonna flake the whole car out with 2 pounds of flake, candy paint it, pattern and lace the roof and then I gotta figure out how to make it sit on the ground. Maybe once I put all the Supremes on it itll sit lower as the tires will be allot smaller.
> *


good luck with all that flake!....your shit is gonna be hella thick. :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 09:13 PM~18232065
> *
> 
> THIS IS TO ALL THOSE FOOLS WHO LIKE TO WEAR SKINNY JEANS! NO **** :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's me! (not the skinny jeans wearing guy you ****!)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18232094
> *
> 
> *


here I go again :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 08:05 AM~18234933
> *good luck with all that flake!....your shit is gonna be hella thick. :wow:
> *


:scrutinize: YOU FORGOT TO SAY "(NO ****)" :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 5 2010, 08:20 AM~18235036
> *here I go again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: ISN'T THAT THE "WORLD'S MOST INTERESTING RIDERZ" GUY!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 07:45 AM~18234812
> *Thats the plan after interior but gotta save more money first, want to run a aircraft setup.
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 07:21 AM~18235042
> *:scrutinize: YOU FORGOT TO SAY "(NO ****)" :biggrin:
> *


He didnt on purpose Mr T!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 06:45 AM~18234812
> *Thats the plan after interior but gotta save more money first, want to run a aircraft setup.
> *


Get your setup from tattoo76 ! you wont regret it!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 07:29 AM~18234716
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE :wave:
> *


workin homie :biggrin: u?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74+Aug 5 2010, 08:03 AM~18234920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Aug 5 2010, 09:53 AM~18235663
> *Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 07:31 AM~18234726
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 5 2010, 08:20 AM~18235036
> *here I go again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today! :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

















[/quote]




ALWAYS DOPE MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18231956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QVOLE PIASA!!! ONE AGUACHILE POR :loco: POR PLEASE!!













*
I KNEW IT WAS YOU!!!! :wow: *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Did a shoot with Homie Marks Regal today! :biggrin:
> :biggrin:


ALWAYS DOPE MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IS SHE GONNA BE AT THE JUST BLAZED GRAND OPENING!!????
QVOLE PIASA!!! ONE AGUACHILE POR :loco: POR PLEASE!!











*
I KNEW IT WAS YOU!!!! :wow: *
[/quote]

:uh: :uh: dam it Art!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anybody have any coils 3 tons 3 1/2 or 3 3/4 new or use with 5 or more turns on them i need them asap let me know how much


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:uh: :uh: dam it Art!
[/quote]
hno: OH SHIT JUST REALIZED THAT WAS ONE OF MANDOS PICS!!!!! MY BAD MANDO!!! DONT MEANT TO DISRESPECT THE BIGMANDOAZ SHOTS! hno:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin: WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Aug 5 2010, 11:38 AM~18236406
> *    :biggrin: WHAT'S CRACKIN AZ SIDE!!!!
> *


WHAT UP BRUH!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 07:21 AM~18235042
> *:scrutinize: YOU FORGOT TO SAY "(NO ****)" :biggrin:
> *


No I did not........my statement was not GAY :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 08:07 AM~18235303
> *He didnt on purpose Mr T!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


You are right, I did it on purpose jackass........Mr. T is Joe aka Termite aka AZMOBN06............

you are such a re....tard....... :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok......When you jokers (everyone on O.G. AZ side) talk/type/quote to me (Art Buck) or the other Art (Art Loks) state our whole name so that we know who the FUCK you are talking to or about! :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Art Buck 


ok.......where did everyone go? :scrutinize: :around: :run: :sprint:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 12:03 PM~18236593
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Art Buck
> ok.......where did everyone go? :scrutinize:  :around:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


you must of hurt their feelings :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 12:01 PM~18236579
> *Ok......When you jokers (everyone on O.G. AZ side) talk/type/quote to me (Art Buck) or the other Art (Art Loks) state our whole name so that we know who the FUCK you are talking to or about! :wow:
> *


yoU now what Mr Buck! :scrutinize:
YOU ARE TOTALLY RIGHT!!! :thumbsup:
QOUTE THE RIGHT MOFO!!! :yes: ART LOKS?? ART BUCK?? ART lOKS?? ART BUCK??
BUT REMEMBER THIS AZ SIDE!!! :dunno:
I DONT GIVE A FUCK EITHER!!
:h5:


WHAT UP ART BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 12:27 PM~18236796
> *you must of hurt their feelings  :biggrin:
> *


NOT ME


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 12:30 PM~18236814
> *yoU now what Mr Buck!  :scrutinize:
> YOU ARE TOTALLY RIGHT!!! :thumbsup:
> QOUTE THE RIGHT MOFO!!! :yes: ART LOKS?? ART BUCK?? ART lOKS?? ART BUCK??
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, regal85, PHXROJOE, MANDOS69C/10


:wave:
WHAT UP MY BRUDDAS!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 12:31 PM~18236821
> *NOT ME
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP ART LOKS? I'M GONNA TRY TO GET THOSE CD'S FROM U TOMORROW, LAST WEEKEND WAS ALL SCREWED UP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 12:01 PM~18236579
> *Ok......When you jokers (everyone on O.G. AZ side) talk/type/quote to me (Art Buck) or the other Art (Art Loks) state our whole name so that we know who the FUCK you are talking to or about! :wow:
> *


:0 :0 OKEY DOKEY *ART BUCK :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS

What up homies? :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 12:32 PM~18236839
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP ART LOKS? I'M GONNA TRY TO GET THOSE CD'S FROM U TOMORROW, LAST WEEKEND WAS ALL SCREWED UP
> *


I GOT YOU,, JUST DONT FORGET THE #1 MEAL! NO ONIONS ****!!! 


LOL J/K HOMIE,,,, PM ME I GOT MORE MUSIC!!!

:wow: JUST BURNED 2 DVD'S AND 1 CD WITH ALL NOTHING BUT VIDEOS OFF OF YOU TUBE,,, LIKE 9 GIGS OF VIDS AND SONGS! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 12:39 PM~18236896
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:  MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS
> 
> ...



HI Ms. OG. HOW ARE YOU DOIN :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 10:05 AM~18235745
> *workin homie  :biggrin: u?
> *


 WORKIN REALLY HARD TO STAY OUT OF THE HEAT TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 12:49 PM~18236983
> *HI Ms. OG. HOW ARE YOU DOIN
> *


x2!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 12:53 PM~18237013
> * WORKIN REALLY HARD TO STAY OUT OF THE HEAT TODAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats the way to do it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>OK THIS JUST IN OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
"SHOW AND SHINE AND HOP @ CHICHIS CABERAT"

CAR SHOW AND HOP THIS SUNDAY FROM 5-9 PM :thumbsup: 

19TH AVE AND CAMPBELL!!!!!!!!

SOME COME ON OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE AND MAYBE GET TO SEE SOME........:x:
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/70/l_145827807ec240498e141fe0c218689f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 12:46 PM~18236948
> *I GOT YOU,, JUST DONT FORGET THE #1 MEAL! NO ONIONS ****!!!
> LOL J/K HOMIE,,,, PM ME I GOT MORE MUSIC!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

UPDATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE....HERES ANOTHER CRAZY BEER ADD FOR THIS WEEK...FRYS CORONA 12PKS $9.88..BUT THERE SHOULD BE A $3 CUPON ATTACHED TO IT..BRINGING THE PRICE DOWN TO $6.88 :0 :0 FOR A 12PK...IF THERES NO CUPONS HIT ME UP I HAVE SOME...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 5 2010, 01:37 PM~18237375
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE....HERES ANOTHER CRAZY BEER ADD FOR THIS WEEK...FRYS CORONA 12PKS $9.88..BUT THERE SHOULD BE A $3 CUPON ATTACHED TO IT..BRINGING THE PRICE DOWN TO $6.88 :0  :0 FOR A 12PK...IF THERES NO CUPONS HIT ME UP I HAVE SOME...
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 09:07 AM~18235303
> *He didnt on purpose Mr T!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


:scrutinize: :uh: EXCUSE ME *YOU OLD FART* I AM NOT MR. T!!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 5 2010, 01:37 PM~18237375
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE....HERES ANOTHER CRAZY BEER ADD FOR THIS WEEK...FRYS CORONA 12PKS $9.88..BUT THERE SHOULD BE A $3 CUPON ATTACHED TO IT..BRINGING THE PRICE DOWN TO $6.88 :0  :0 FOR A 12PK...IF THERES NO CUPONS HIT ME UP I HAVE SOME...
> *


:0 :0 :0 ORALE!!! :thumbsup: TIME TO STOCK UP ON CORONAS AGAIN!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 01:58 PM~18237543
> *:scrutinize: :uh: EXCUSE ME YOU OLD FART I AM NOT MR. T!!!! :twak: :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: !! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 01:06 PM~18237125
> *:biggrin: thats the way to do it
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 02:03 PM~18237579
> *:0 :0 :0 ORALE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 02:04 PM~18237603
> *:rimshot: !! :wow:
> *


:biggrin: WATCHA CARNAL :wow: LUNA IS GONNA TRY TO PULL MY HOMEY CARD!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP FOOLS? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 02:07 PM~18237632
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE ART :loco: LOKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 5 2010, 02:10 PM~18237655
> *WHATS UP FOOLS? :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: *NOTHING FOOLIO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 02:08 PM~18237638
> *:biggrin: WATCHA CARNAL :wow: LUNA IS GONNA TRY TO PULL MY HOMEY CARD!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: primer665, ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, OGPLAYER, 62wildcat, Teamblowme602, DRAGON BALL-Z
whats good Frank ? cant wait for this weekend its gonna be a good time ............NO ****


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 5 2010, 12:49 PM~18236983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up how's it going MANDOS69C/10 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18231956
> *:biggrin: :yes::yes: I am gonna try and start taking pic's this sunday for her portfolio
> :yes: :yes: :biggrin:
> *



if you bring her to my side of town, lol I can contribute to the cause! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18232331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies. i like this one most!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Aug 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18237818]thanks homies. i like this one most! 









[/quote]
THATS BAD ASS MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18237804
> *I'm doing good homie!!! ART LOKS :biggrin:
> What up how's it going MANDOS69C/10 :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH :run: JUS GETTIN MY KIDS STUFF TOGETHER FOR SCHOOL!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18237818
> *thanks homies. i like this one most!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18237818
> *thanks homies. i like this one most!
> 
> 
> ...


  YUP!! :thumbsup: THAT IS A VERY NICE SHOT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 11:03 AM~18236593
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Art Buck
> ok.......where did everyone go? :scrutinize:  :around:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


Hell, you yelled at the whole AZ Side about your name and Art Loks and they said











Laters........

















Cuz they DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18237807
> *if you bring her to my side of town, lol I can contribute to the cause!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool she is off on sundays only let me know when and what time :biggrin:

Thanks alot homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18237818
> *thanks homies. i like this one most!
> 
> 
> ...



That's bad ass love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 02:54 PM~18238015
> *Hell, you yelled at the whole AZ Side about your name  and Art Loks and they said
> Laters........
> Cuz they DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!
> *


:no:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 01:54 PM~18238015
> *Hell, you yelled at the whole AZ Side about your name  and Art Loks and they said
> Laters........
> Cuz they DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!
> *



not whole az side :twak: just the ones that don't differentiate between the Arts. :uh: 

Fuck it! I'll just make it easy for you all and change my screen name to *ALLEN*!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 02:54 PM~18238015
> *Hell, you yelled at the whole AZ Side about your name  and Art Loks and they said
> Laters........
> Cuz they DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!
> *



No Art Buck Will Be Art Buck And I Don't Give A Fuck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 02:13 PM~18238185
> *No Art Buck Will Be Art Buck And I Don't Give A Fuck!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that's right O.G.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:12 PM~18238171
> *not whole az side :twak: just the ones that don't differentiate between the Arts. :uh:
> 
> Fuck it! I'll just make it easy for you all and change my screen name to ALLEN!
> *



Fuck that I won't speak to you cause I don't know no ALLEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:14 PM~18238194
> *:biggrin: that's right O.G.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 10:47 AM~18236025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:12 PM~18238171
> *not whole az side :twak: just the ones that don't differentiate between the Arts. :uh:
> 
> Fuck it! I'll just make it easy for you all and change my screen name to JESSE!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Badass Flake


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

hey art loks when is the grand opening homie?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 03:18 PM~18238237
> *Badass Flake
> 
> 
> ...



to big of a flake for me!!! :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 02:19 PM~18238244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  fuckin Termite!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18238255
> * fuckin Termite!
> *












was luna taking a piss on the tire?????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18238266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was gonna try and hit the switches :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 03:24 PM~18238282
> *I think he was gonna try and hit the switches :biggrin:
> *



to much power for him to handle :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:25 PM~18238289
> *to much power for him to handle :cheesy:
> *



:wow: I know huh


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18238254
> *to big of a flake for me!!! :happysad:
> *


Not sure the flake size n picture but I ordered micro flake as heard it dances more.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 03:27 PM~18238302
> *Not sure the flake size n picture but I ordered micro flake as heard it dances more.
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 4 2010, 04:13 PM~18229439
> *I SEE HOW IT IS ART! SHOW EVERYONE ELSE CAR LOVE! BUT MINE! :angry:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 03:18 PM~18238239
> *hey art loks when is the grand opening homie?
> *


IM GONNA START WORKIN THERE ,,,,HE'S GONNA SET ME UP A CUSTOM AREA...
IM GOIN TO DO AIR BRUSH,,,,SHIRTS,HATS, BACKPACKS, SHOES,,,, !!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18238359
> *IM GONNA START WORKIN THERE ,,,,HE'S GONNA SET ME UP A CUSTOM AREA...
> IM GOIN TO DO AIR BRUSH,,,,SHIRTS,HATS, BACKPACKS, SHOES,,,, !!!!!
> *


You can airbrush?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 03:35 PM~18238388
> *You can airbrush?
> *



he can brush air


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18238350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!! FROM THE MASTER SAVIN THE DAY! 
:worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18238266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at AL sneeking in the picture :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 5 2010, 03:37 PM~18238416
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 03:24 PM~18238282
> *I think he was gonna try and hit the switches :biggrin:
> *


hell no, he would have to put down his SPRITE for that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know that aint gonna happen :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 5 2010, 03:40 PM~18238446
> *hell no, he would have to put down his SPRITE for that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you know that aint gonna happen  :biggrin:
> *


look at the pic real good, his can is sitting on the floor! i think he was gonna hit them switches


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:41 PM~18238461
> *look at the pic real good, his can is sitting on the floor! i think he was gonna hit them switches
> *


DAMMIT!!!! i didnt see that, well he suprised the hell out of me :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 03:35 PM~18238388
> *You can airbrush?
> *


YA MOSTLY GRAFF,,, LETTERS,,, COMICS,,,,, NOT INTO MURALS AND PORTRAITS,,,, TAKES TO MUCH TIME AND DETAIL, AND I HATE CHARGN PEOPLE CUZ I UNDERCUT MYSELF BIGTIME!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 02:41 PM~18238461
> *look at the pic real good, his can is sitting on the floor! i think he was gonna hit them switches
> *


do you have the one where Tim has is foot up Al's butt????? That is a classic shot.


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

What up curtis :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Aug 5 2010, 03:48 PM~18238539
> *What up curtis  :cheesy:
> *


about time you learn to post something :biggrin: what up Angel


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18238524
> *do you have the one where Tim has is foot up Al's butt?????  That is a classic shot.
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 03:52 PM~18238572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 02:18 PM~18238237
> *Badass Flake
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN ARE WE GOING FISHING???????.....WAY TO MUCH FLAKE FOR ME....LOOKS LIKE A BASS BOAT......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18238520
> *YA MOSTLY GRAFF,,, LETTERS,,, COMICS,,,,, NOT INTO MURALS AND PORTRAITS,,,, TAKES TO MUCH TIME AND DETAIL, AND I HATE CHARGN PEOPLE CUZ I UNDERCUT MYSELF BIGTIME!!!
> *


Damn thats  . Im gonna go to that shop as it looks cool on the youtube videos.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18238594
> *WHEN ARE WE GOING FISHING???????.....WAY TO MUCH FLAKE FOR ME....LOOKS LIKE A BASS BOAT......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18238594
> *WHEN ARE WE GOING FISHING???????.....WAY TO MUCH FLAKE FOR ME....LOOKS LIKE A BASS BOAT......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I bet it looks sick under the street lights though but yeah its allot of flake, guy that owns it said its 28oz of HOK flake.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18238524
> *do you have the one where Tim has is foot up Al's butt?????  That is a classic shot.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 04:03 PM~18238651
> *
> 
> *


look at the arcades in background of video, space invaders and pacman type suff :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 5 2010, 04:02 PM~18238645
> *Damn thats   . Im gonna go to that shop as it looks cool on the youtube videos.
> *





THIS VIDEO BY JESSE WHO DONT GIVE A FUKKK!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 04:05 PM~18238677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF WAS TATA DOIN??? DID HE FALL OVER AND GET TIMS FOOT CAUGHT IN HIS CACA BOX???? :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18237804
> *I'm doing good homie!!! ART LOKS :biggrin:
> What up how's it going MANDOS69C/10 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18238651
> *
> 
> *


SUP ART LOKS????!!!!!!....HOWS IT GOING...GOT MY FONE WORKING AGAIN...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 5 2010, 04:12 PM~18238728
> *SUP ART LOKS????!!!!!!....HOWS IT GOING...GOT MY FONE WORKING AGAIN...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


RIGHT ON!! JUST HERE AT WORK!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18238350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite pic of my car. your the man mando! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>OK THIS JUST IN OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
"SHOW AND SHINE AND HOP @ CHICHIS CABERAT"

CAR SHOW AND HOP THIS SUNDAY FROM 5-9 PM :thumbsup: 
<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/87/l_5febcf0416704a379bf3b1c2d48bc211.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
19TH AVE AND CAMPBELL!!!!!!!!

SOME COME ON OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE AND MAYBE GET TO SEE SOME........:x:
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/70/l_145827807ec240498e141fe0c218689f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 04:19 PM~18238782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 5 2010, 04:20 PM~18238790
> *:biggrin:
> *


THEY HAD 1. CENT BUD LITES LAST WEEK MIKEE!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

GET UR PRE-REGS SHOW COMING SOON ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OPEN TO ALL :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:05 PM~18238677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 5 2010, 04:11 PM~18238712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up homie how's it going?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 04:21 PM~18239221
> *:biggrin:
> What up homie how's it going?
> *


ITS GOING GOOD.....HOW THE HELL YOU DOING?????........WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND DISCUS THIS O.G. SATURDAY.....PLANING IS KEY.....NOVEMBER WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Aug 5 2010, 11:57 AM~18236552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 5 2010, 01:37 PM~18237375
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE....HERES ANOTHER CRAZY BEER ADD FOR THIS WEEK...FRYS CORONA 12PKS $9.88..BUT THERE SHOULD BE A $3 CUPON ATTACHED TO IT..BRINGING THE PRICE DOWN TO $6.88 :0  :0 FOR A 12PK...IF THERES NO CUPONS HIT ME UP I HAVE SOME...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I'M there...........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:17 PM~18238220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 


No more beard


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 5 2010, 03:21 PM~18238255
> * fuckin Termite!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 5 2010, 05:24 PM~18239239
> *ITS GOING GOOD.....HOW THE HELL YOU DOING?????........WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND DISCUS THIS O.G. SATURDAY.....PLANING IS KEY.....NOVEMBER WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT.....
> *


Yup I'm dzzzzzzzzzzzown I'm in on that sitdown


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18238266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he was trying to creep


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18238266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show the other one where Tim is kicking him in the ass!

*Nevermind, just saw it :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 04:30 PM~18239295
> *Yup I'm dzzzzzzzzzzzown I'm in on that sitdown
> *



ITS GONNA BE ALL ABOUT LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Aug 5 2010, 05:24 PM~18239239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 5 2010, 05:35 PM~18239348
> *ITS GONNA BE ALL ABOUT LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.........
> *


Yup working on location now will know soon!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 04:36 PM~18239357
> *Yup working on location now will know soon!!!!
> *


MAKE SURE AMPLIFIED MUSIC IS GOING TO BE ALLOWED..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 5 2010, 05:39 PM~18239382
> *MAKE SURE AMPLIFIED MUSIC IS GOING TO BE ALLOWED..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I got you :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up AZ side. I no this aint the classifieds section, but theres nothing going on in there....Im looking to buy a set of spokes 15s-18s knockoffs or bolt on/ new or used/ Standards/five lug for a 99 deville. And I am balling on a budget... :biggrin: 

Thanx hommies


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 2 2010, 01:06 PM~18207676
> *pit bull pups for sale $100each(trades welcomed) for the the white ones and $50 for any other
> (BETTER PICS UP)
> 
> ...










Just want to thank the homie for selling me the new Lowrider Style Mascot!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Side, gettin my Buzz on!!! Geetin close to Football season too!!!




















ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL! :biggrin: 

THESE ARE MY MASCOTS!!! SSSSHHHHEEEEOOOOOOWWWW! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 04:33 PM~18238882
> *THEY HAD 1. CENT BUD LITES LAST WEEK MIKEE!!
> *


were?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

good to meet u art loks ..........no ****


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

So much for "No ****!".... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18240959
> *Sup AZ Side, gettin my Buzz on!!! Geetin close to Football season too!!!
> 
> 
> ...











GO GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18241588
> *So much for "No ****!".... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaamn, thats either a fine,or a hommie card being pulled...lol/ but will worth it.lol :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 5 2010, 09:21 PM~18241499
> *good to meet u art loks ..........no ****
> *


Ya homie same here. Thanks for the knowledge!!!!!
And hope u enjoy the tunes.
And no ****.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18241588
> *So much for "No ****!".... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!
Waa that at fuego de mayo!!!!!!!!
I missed that shit.....
Gracias adios!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18241588
> *THEY BE **** IF I EVER SEEN IT!!!!
> MANDY :biggrin: LUNA DON'T HAVE TO CHANGE THAT NAME :biggrin: AND THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin: THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT *
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

award catagories 40’s and below (BOMBS)……………………………………………………………1
50’s ……………………………………………………………………………………1
 LOWRIDER * STREET ROD / ORIGINAL * CONVERTIBLE 
60’s …………………………………………………………………………………..1
 LOWRIDER * STREET ROD / ORIGINAL * CONVERTIBLE 
70’s ……………………………………………………………………………….…1
 LOWRIDER * STREET ROD / ORIGINAL * CONVERTIBLE * DONK 
80’s …………………………………………………………………………….……
 LOWRIDER / MILD * WILD * LUXURY * DONK 
90’s …………………………………………………………………….…………..1
 LOWRIDER * LUXURY * FULL SIZE * SUB-COMPACT 
2000’s ………………………………………………………………………….….1
 LUXURY * DOMESTIC SPORT * IMPORT SPORT * FULL SIZE * SUB-COMPACT 
MOTORCYCLES …………………………………………………………….…….1
 BAGGERS * CHOPPERS 
TRUCKS & SUV’S ..………………………………………………………………….1
 LIFTED * LOWERED 
LOWRIDER BICYCLES ………………………………………………………………
SPECIAL INTERESTS …………………………………………………………………
CHILDREN’S SPECIAL INTERESTS ………………………………………………….1
BEST OF: 
SHOW * PAINT * INTERIOR * HYDRAULIC * AIR RIDE * LIFT KIT * CLUB PARTICIPATION * DISPLAY * AUDIO/VIDEO * THEME 
42 DIFFERENT CLASSES / 72 TROPHIES TOTAL 
[HOP CONTEST JUDGED SEPERATELY] 
st, 2nd & 3rd place st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> LETS ME SAY THIS OFFICIALLY!!! MARK HAS BEEN FINED $$$$$$$ AND HIS HOMEY CARD HAS BEEN REVOKED!!! FOREVER!!!!</span>
> 
> DAMN, THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> WE DID REP IDENTITY FO SHO!!! SHIRTS N KOOZIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18241588
> *MASSSSSSS PUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > LETS ME SAY THIS OFFICIALLY!!! MARK HAS BEEN FINED $$$$$$$ AND HIS HOMEY CARD HAS BEEN REVOKED!!! FOREVER!!!!</span>
> >
> > DAMN, THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > WE DID REP IDENTITY FO SHO!!! SHIRTS N KOOZIES!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> > Is that a tent in Dano's pants??? No ****!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> hahahaha shirt's are kind of pink!!! Luna you and Mando are so funny But you still
> FUNNY AS HELL OG!!!! I NEED TO FIND OUT WHO TOOK THE PIC AND PULL THAT HOMEY CARD!!!! :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18241970
> *
> Is that a tent in Dano's pants??? No ****!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He was thinking I get them both tonight.. he was probably giving them more beer to drink all night long!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Is that a tent in Dano's pants??? No ****!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> YOU CAN ASK DANO WHEN YOU SEE HIM AT THE MEETING........ :wow:
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > hahahaha shirt's are kind of pink!!! Luna you and Mando are so funny But you still
> > FUNNY AS HELL OG!!!! I NEED TO FIND OUT WHO TOOK THE PIC AND PULL THAT HOMEY CARD!!!! :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> hahahaha I don't know who took it but hell yeah it is funny!!! I'm not laughing at you homie I'm laughing with you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 09:17 PM~18242021
> *hahahaha I don't know who took it but hell yeah it is funny!!! I'm not laughing at you homie I'm laughing with you!!! :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO, I HAVE BEEN LAFFIN EVERYTIME I SEE THIS SHIT!!! I BETTER LOG OFF!!!

SE U ALL MANANA!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2010, 10:22 PM~18242059
> *ME TOO, I HAVE BEEN LAFFIN EVERYTIME I SEE THIS SHIT!!! I BETTER LOG OFF!!!
> 
> SE U ALL MANANA!!
> ...


see u manana homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 10:28 PM~18242104
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



what up homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 5 2010, 04:05 PM~18238677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 WE HAD A VERY GOOD TIME AT THAT PICNIC IN TUCSON!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 10:30 PM~18242116
> *what up homie?
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMEGIRL  JUS CHILLIN AT HOME :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18242216
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMEGIRL  JUS CHILLIN AT HOME :420:
> *



That's cool did you finish buying your kids school stuff


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > hahahaha shirt's are kind of pink!!! Luna you and Mando are so funny But you still
> > FUNNY AS HELL OG!!!! I NEED TO FIND OUT WHO TOOK THE PIC AND PULL THAT HOMEY CARD!!!! :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 10:48 PM~18242239
> *That's cool did you finish buying your kids school stuff
> *


:yes: :yes: I SURE DID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 11:07 PM~18242382
> *Dam tata. U looked scared in that pic......and now ur sayin u don't know who took the pic......
> OG PULL HIS CARD. Pull his damn card for bein a fucked up ****. I think mando herd his lady callin and tryd to run......
> Ya right............
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

For Sale Will Fit All Gbodies Everything Is Brand New, I Want $300 If Interested PM Me No BS I Need Them Gone


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 11:49 PM~18242583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean Ass Cadillac!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

what up knightstalker?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

2009 VEGAS












































......DEWIN IT AGAIN IN 2010


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 6 2010, 02:04 AM~18242837
> *what up knightstalker?
> *


Qvo Moni? Haven't forgotten about your package homegirl 

Graveyards been killin me lately :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We goin to
Vegas
Huh
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 02:15 AM~18242859
> *OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We goin to
> Vegas
> ...


I can't wait for vegas :biggrin: already got the trip booked and planned :run:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

SPIRIT CAR CLUB   THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that mutha is bad


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!! SUPPOSED TO BE ANOTHER DAMN HOT DAY!!!...  :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

award catagories 40’s and below (BOMBS)……………………………………………………………1
50’s ……………………………………………………………………………………1
 LOWRIDER * STREET ROD / ORIGINAL * CONVERTIBLE 
60’s …………………………………………………………………………………..1
 LOWRIDER * STREET ROD / ORIGINAL * CONVERTIBLE 
70’s ……………………………………………………………………………….…1
 LOWRIDER * STREET ROD / ORIGINAL * CONVERTIBLE * DONK 
80’s …………………………………………………………………………….……
 LOWRIDER / MILD * WILD * LUXURY * DONK 
90’s …………………………………………………………………….…………..1
 LOWRIDER * LUXURY * FULL SIZE * SUB-COMPACT 
2000’s ………………………………………………………………………….….1
 LUXURY * DOMESTIC SPORT * IMPORT SPORT * FULL SIZE * SUB-COMPACT 
MOTORCYCLES …………………………………………………………….…….1
 BAGGERS * CHOPPERS 
TRUCKS & SUV’S ..………………………………………………………………….1
 LIFTED * LOWERED 
LOWRIDER BICYCLES ………………………………………………………………
SPECIAL INTERESTS …………………………………………………………………
CHILDREN’S SPECIAL INTERESTS ………………………………………………….1
BEST OF: 
SHOW * PAINT * INTERIOR * HYDRAULIC * AIR RIDE * LIFT KIT * CLUB PARTICIPATION * DISPLAY * AUDIO/VIDEO * THEME 
42 DIFFERENT CLASSES / 72 TROPHIES TOTAL 
[HOP CONTEST JUDGED SEPERATELY] 
st, 2nd & 3rd place st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places st & 2nd places


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln+Aug 6 2010, 12:36 AM~18242900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*Happy Friday from the *


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18241588
> *So much for "No ****!".... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I knew Luna was a ****! Time to come out of the closet man, we all know. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 08:27 AM~18244102
> *Happy Friday from the
> 
> 
> ...


Firme Banner!!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Hope you playas can make it!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 08:27 AM~18244102
> *Happy Friday from the
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: GRACIAS pARTY aRTY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: LOOKS REALLY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 6 2010, 03:10 AM~18243022
> *damn that mutha is bad
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 03:24 AM~18243048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that 61 is clean


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

*BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!!! :biggrin: :wave:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 6 2010, 09:21 AM~18244502
> *damn that 61 is clean
> *


:yes: :yes: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 6 2010, 07:44 AM~18244204
> *Firme Banner!!!
> *


thanks!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN IT I NEED A BEER! THIS IS A FUCKED UP WEEK! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 5 2010, 04:19 PM~18238782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!
happy friday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18241588
> *So much for "No ****!".... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mas Putos!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 08:27 AM~18244102
> *Happy Friday from the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TIME FOR ONE OF THESE COLD ONES AFTER WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 10:34 AM~18245119
> *what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> happy friday!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 03:24 AM~18243048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just got done looking at this car few mins ago , yall got down on it.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 6 2010, 10:44 AM~18245189
> *Mas Putos!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 08:27 AM~18244102
> *Happy Friday from the
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2010, 01:12 AM~18242854
> *Qvo Moni? Haven't forgotten about your package homegirl
> 
> Graveyards been killin me lately :happysad:
> *



It's cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 6 2010, 11:11 AM~18245393
> *:wave:
> *


wat up homie u gonna make it by here today??/no ****!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 12:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Did Frank do the front end on this? Looks bad ass. I like the tubular control arms and steering!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 11:31 AM~18245541
> *Did Frank do the front end on this?  Looks bad ass.  I like the tubular control arms and steering!
> *


it looks like a complete mustang 2 kit on it?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 10:34 AM~18245119
> *what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> happy friday!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 6 2010, 11:01 AM~18245304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU JUST CANT GET AWAY FROM **** SHIT HUH TATA?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 6 2010, 01:06 AM~18242839
> *2009 VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CADDYS!!.... :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 5 2010, 11:49 PM~18242583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuggin delicious :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 10:29 AM~18245076
> *:wow:
> *


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL :biggrin: ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE!?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 6 2010, 10:44 AM~18245189
> *Mas Putos!
> *


:rimshot: x2!!! :cheesy: THAT IS WHAT I SAID YESTERDAY!! :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 6 2010, 11:55 AM~18245723
> *YOU JUST CANT GET AWAY FROM **** SHIT HUH TATA?
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 6 2010, 11:19 AM~18245451
> *It's cool homie :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MONICA? :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 6 2010, 01:42 PM~18246482
> *:wave: Q-VO CARNAL :biggrin: ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE!?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :thumbsup:
> *


ya man!!!! 
here at work slaving away!!!

you goin to da cruise tonite carnal??


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

found some old footage from chandler high school show, check it out.circa 1996.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 02:24 PM~18246811
> *ya man!!!!
> here at work slaving away!!!
> 
> ...


 ORALE ES TODO HOMIE! :no: I WON'T BE AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT  I WILL BE AT THE SPIRIT FUNCTION TOMORROW NIGHT :thumbsup: ARE YOU GOING TOMORROW?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 6 2010, 02:37 PM~18246920
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE
> *


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG+Aug 6 2010, 02:33 PM~18246882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

finally figured how to get you tube stuff up. Hope you enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 02:24 PM~18246811
> *ya man!!!!
> here at work slaving away!!!
> 
> ...


  what up Art Loks, it was cool meeting you (no ****) thanks again for the cd's, only listened to alittle bit so far but alot of bad ass jams already, gracias homie :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 6 2010, 02:40 PM~18246953
> * ORALE ES TODO HOMIE! :no: I WON'T BE AT THE CRUISE TONIGHT  I WILL BE AT THE SPIRIT FUNCTION TOMORROW NIGHT :thumbsup: ARE YOU GOING TOMORROW?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


i dont know hom ie i really want to go,, but i think the famulia is doin alogo :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 6 2010, 02:00 PM~18246643
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MONICA? :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY?
> *



What up Homie? Me just chillin just got done making the kids spaghetti and cup cakes for dinner they were all happy they say their mom's don't know how to make spaghetti :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 6 2010, 03:40 PM~18247386
> *What up Homie? Me just chillin just got done making the kids spaghetti and cup cakes for dinner they were all happy they say their mom's don't know how to make spaghetti :biggrin:
> *


oh snap,,,, pusgetti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im headed that way in a lil bit!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 6 2010, 03:06 PM~18247148
> * what up Art Loks, it was cool meeting you (no ****) thanks again for the cd's, only listened to alittle bit so far but alot of bad ass jams already, gracias homie :biggrin:
> *


ya was good choppin it up with you homie!!! hell no ****!!

and with the cash i got from you,,,, extra cheese on my burger and biggie fries !
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 6 2010, 03:40 PM~18247386
> *What up Homie? Me just chillin just got done making the kids spaghetti and cup cakes for dinner they were all happy they say their mom's don't know how to make spaghetti :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: wait a min OG.... :scrutinize: you got some stray kids at cho house? :scrutinize: 
i dont want to get jumped when i go by there :scrutinize: this aint know set up is it?? :scrutinize: 
:wow: the driver carrys less than 20$ at all times!!!!!!!!! :wow: 







:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 6 2010, 03:40 PM~18247386
> *What up Homie? Me just chillin just got done making the kids spaghetti and cup cakes for dinner they were all happy they say their mom's don't know how to make spaghetti :biggrin:
> *


WTF! SPAGHETTI! THAT SHIT IS EASY!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 6 2010, 04:00 PM~18247498
> *WTF! SPAGHETTI! THAT SHIT IS EASY!
> *



hahahaha I know huh and make my own sauce too no store bought homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18241965
> *hahahaha shirt's are kind of pink!!! Luna you and Mando are so funny But you still My Tru Homies For Life  :biggrin:
> *



that shit was photoshopped! lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 6 2010, 04:49 PM~18248141
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


'sup Serg!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 6 2010, 05:13 PM~18247944
> *
> *


Hey OG, Did a shoot last night. Here is one I thought you might like  Kinda OG


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up bro i got a quest? were do you get the silk banners. i cant fine them if you can help me out i wood appreciate thank


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 6 2010, 05:12 PM~18248235
> *Hey OG, Did a shoot last night. Here is one I thought you might like  Kinda OG
> 
> 
> ...


New G - Gangsta.......Nice pic though


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Aug 6 2010, 05:15 PM~18248251
> *was up bro i got a quest? were do you get the silk banners. i cant fine them if you can help me out i wood appreciate thank
> *


Phoenix Lettering


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 6 2010, 06:12 PM~18248235
> *Hey OG, Did a shoot last night. Here is one I thought you might like  Kinda OG
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mando!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Aug 6 2010, 06:18 PM~18248263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Art & Art


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

DONT FORGET TOMARROW NIGHT COME PARTY WITH SPIRIT CAR CLUB


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 6 2010, 05:26 PM~18248316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 6 2010, 06:12 PM~18248235
> *Hey OG, Did a shoot last night. Here is one I thought you might like  Kinda OG
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Nice ass pic Mando!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 6 2010, 07:11 PM~18248550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Where's all the party people at!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Aug 6 2010, 03:02 PM~18247127
> *finally figured how to get you tube stuff up. Hope you enjoy. :biggrin:
> *


I dont know how to post youtube....just the link :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 08:44 PM~18249013
> *Where's all the party people at!!!!!!!!
> *


I guess at the cruise spot :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 6 2010, 07:44 PM~18249013
> *Where's all the party people at!!!!!!!!
> *


At Art Buck's house and we don't give a FUCk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Corona's baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 09:16 PM~18249225
> *At Art Buck's house and we don't give a FUCk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> Corona's baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Good corona's getting fuck up to :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 6 2010, 08:19 PM~18249252
> *Good corona's getting fuck up to :biggrin:
> *


drunk ass!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life+Aug 6 2010, 09:19 PM~18249252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 09:20 PM~18249263
> *drunk ass!
> *


Your one to talk delete delete delete


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 6 2010, 08:21 PM~18249275
> *Your one to talk delete delete delete
> *


No its called backspace!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18249293
> *No its called backspace!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18249293
> *No its called backspace!
> *


Or you should use spell check


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 6 2010, 08:25 PM~18249301
> *Or you should use spell check
> *


ok


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

suo LUNA and LOKS! you fools just reading?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK...............WHATEVER! :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn.. OG AZ Side turned into a Phoenix Riderz topic there :biggrin: 

Wasssup Homies!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 09:00 PM~18249478
> *Damn.. OG AZ Side turned into a Phoenix Riderz topic there  :biggrin:
> 
> Wasssup Homies!
> *


'sup Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 10:00 PM~18249478
> *Damn.. OG AZ Side turned into a Phoenix Riderz topic there  :biggrin:
> 
> Wasssup Homies!
> *


And you know this mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 6 2010, 09:03 PM~18249497
> *And you know this mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:
> *


jackass! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wasssss uuppppppppp RIDERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 6 2010, 10:19 PM~18250058
> *Wasssss uuppppppppp RIDERZ
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'Sup Serg! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: 'SUP HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2010, 01:05 AM~18250563
> *:drama: :drama: 'SUP HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup loco


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 7 2010, 01:12 AM~18250567
> *sup loco
> *


:biggrin: QUE SHOW VIEJON!  PUES VOY A TIRAR UN PALO :boink: Y LLUEGO A DORMIR!!! :cheesy:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Anybody have any good motors 4 my pumps for sale and a tranny for a 85 cutlass 3.8..and big props to the..O.G..side and the jente that makes this happen


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> DONT FORGET TOMARROW NIGHT COME OUT AND PARTY WITH SPIRIT CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > DONT FORGET TOMARROW NIGHT COME OUT AND PARTY WITH SPIRIT CAR CLUB
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> > DONT FORGET TOMARROW NIGHT COME OUT AND PARTY WITH SPIRIT CAR CLUB
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:36 AM~18242900
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN......


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

ITS TIME TO PARTY AZ SIDE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 7 2010, 08:49 AM~18251416
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WE APPRECIATE ALL THE CALLS FOR TABLES AZ!!
> HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT AND HAS A BLAST!!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2010, 10:15 AM~18251787
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: sup Mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 7 2010, 10:17 AM~18251792
> *:wave: sup Mando
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH CURTIS  JUS ENJOYING THIS RAINY SATURDAY MORNING  WHAT IS NEW WIT YOU HOMIE?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Aug 7 2010, 09:20 AM~18251558
> *ITS TIME TO PARTY AZ SIDE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TONIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


UCE will be out this evening !! See everyone there


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Aug 7 2010, 09:20 AM~18251558
> *ITS TIME TO PARTY AZ SIDE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE TONIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REALITY C.C will b there homies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 6 2010, 10:00 PM~18249478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

GM AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU TONIGHT AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN PHX FOR ADEX DUMP...CHECK, SET OF RIMS.....CHECK, PISTON PUMP.......CHECK,
2NIGHTS IN VEGAS LOWRIDER WEEKEND.....CHECK, ROCKY POINT HOTEL....CHECK, AND A GREAT TIME WITH SPIRIT C.C. 30TH ANNIVERSARY.......
...........CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2010, 10:23 AM~18251811
> *:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH CURTIS  JUS ENJOYING THIS RAINY SATURDAY MORNING  WHAT IS NEW WIT YOU HOMIE?
> *


  just got done putting in my new Alpine deck in the lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 7 2010, 11:10 AM~18251993
> *GM AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU TONIGHT AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN PHX FOR ADEX DUMP...CHECK, SET OF RIMS.....CHECK, PISTON PUMP.......CHECK,
> ...



 Not gonna make it but you guys have a great time!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 7 2010, 02:36 PM~18252677
> *  Not gonna make it but you guys have a great time!!
> *



THANK YOU O.G.!!!


EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!! HIGH CLASS EVENT!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 7 2010, 02:22 PM~18252868
> *THANK YOU O.G.!!!
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!! HIGH CLASS EVENT!!!!
> *



Yeah I know  You're welcome!! Not feeling well today


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 7 2010, 11:02 AM~18251968
> *:biggrin:
> This is the most you've posted ever in one day!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 7 2010, 01:36 PM~18252677
> *  Not gonna make it but you guys have a great time!!
> *


   SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOU WON'T MAKE IT TONIGHT OG! :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 7 2010, 12:44 PM~18252465
> * just got done putting in my new Alpine deck in the lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: ORALE HOMIE :thumbsup: THAT IS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 7 2010, 11:10 AM~18251993
> *GM AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU TONIGHT AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN PHX FOR ADEX DUMP...CHECK, SET OF RIMS.....CHECK, PISTON PUMP.......CHECK,
> ...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2010, 04:47 PM~18253259
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 7 2010, 08:49 AM~18251416
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WE APPRECIATE ALL THE CALLS FOR TABLES AZ!!
> HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT AND HAS A BLAST!!
> *



Thanks for sending me the invite homie!!! You have fun and make sure they take pic's so I can see later on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 7 2010, 03:41 PM~18253226
> *   SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOU WON'T MAKE IT TONIGHT OG! :happysad:
> *


Yeah homie wish I could go but had to take my meds last night and not feeling well  Make sure you take pic's homie so you can post them up tomorrow k..  Remember keep that camera focused on luna tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> > DONT FORGET TOMARROW NIGHT COME OUT AND PARTY WITH SPIRIT CAR CLUB
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 7 2010, 11:20 AM~18252048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suup justin... good meetin you and chawps the other day


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 7 2010, 05:19 PM~18253661
> *suup justin... good meetin you and chawps the other day
> *


Was nice meeting you guys also. No **** hehehe. BTW, How everything going in AZ so far?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 7 2010, 05:24 PM~18253683
> *Was nice meeting you guys also. No **** hehehe. BTW, How everything going in AZ so far?
> *


going good... think we found a house in buckeye, and found a few shops in phoenix... waitin on the bank and see if they will take our offer on the house... im ready to start throwing down some work here


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope everyone is having a great night at the Spirit Event!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Its bad ass party that spirit is doing


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

JUST GOT HOME FROME SPIRITS DANC E ...HAD A GREAT TIME MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT REALITY C.C


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 8 2010, 02:06 AM~18255792
> *JUST GOT HOME FROME SPIRITS DANC E  ...HAD A GREAT TIME MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT REALITY C.C
> *


x81 thanks to SPIRIT cc for having us we had a great time, you vatos got down can't wait for next year


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

WE R HAVING A CAR WASH TODAY @ 35TH AND VAN BUREN STOP AND GET UR LOW LOW WASH


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SPIRIT CC, thanks for the great times we had at the 30 yr Celebration.
Place was packed!!! Music was good, beer was cold!!!! Good seeing all the people out there!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Congratulations  !!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 8 2010, 08:22 AM~18256319
> *SPIRIT CC, thanks for the great times we had at the 30 yr Celebration.
> Place was packed!!! Music was good, beer was cold!!!! Good seeing all the people out there!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup: Congratulations  !!!!
> *


X2 !! GReat time


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 8 2010, 08:22 AM~18256319
> *SPIRIT CC, thanks for the great times we had at the 30 yr Celebration.
> Place was packed!!! Music was good, beer was cold!!!! Good seeing all the people out there!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup: Congratulations  !!!!
> *


 :angry: looks like i missed a bad ass event, hopefully next year


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SOME ITEMS WE ARE RAFFLING OFF! 

















LOOK FOR OUR SHOW AD IN THE ARIZONA REPUBLIC will be in wed, thurs & fridays paper!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 8 2010, 08:22 AM~18256319
> *SPIRIT CC, thanks for the great times we had at the 30 yr Celebration.
> Place was packed!!! Music was good, beer was cold!!!! Good seeing all the people out there!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup: Congratulations  !!!!
> *


x2... was great meeting everyone


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whatz up Az, is there anything going on 2 day?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

WENT TO MUD PIT LAST NIGHT WITH THE HOMIES ROMPING THE 4x4 HAD FUN RAUL (CUTTY HOPPER) WAS PUTTING IT DOWN IN HIS CHEVY. NEAR QUEEN CREEK IRONWOOD ROAD OFF THE 60


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 8 2010, 11:41 AM~18257384
> *Whatz up Az, is there anything going on 2 day?
> *


guy posted Rollerz Only Car Wash on 35th Ave and Van Buren


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 6 2010, 07:11 PM~18248550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S FKN FUNNY SHIT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Can some 1 tell me how the hell u put pics on this site?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 8 2010, 12:22 PM~18257547
> *Can some 1 tell me how the hell u put pics on this site?
> *


Yeah man, as followed

1. Upload pics into photobucket
2. Scroll over pic and copy and paste IMG Code
3. Paste the IMG Code in your LAY IT LOW message


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 01:27 PM~18257575
> *Yeah man, as followed
> 
> 1.  Upload pics into photobucket
> ...


Finally a helpful novela :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Aug 8 2010, 11:34 AM~18257343
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 11:51 AM~18257429
> *guy posted Rollerz Only Car Wash on 35th Ave and Van Buren
> *


yeah its at auto zone, just got my ride washed there, they did a good job


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 01:28 PM~18257808
> *:wave:
> *


sup ese


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 01:30 PM~18257821
> *sup ese
> *


chillin homie  you going to chichi's tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 01:41 PM~18257871
> *chillin homie  you going to chichi's tonight?  :biggrin:
> *


maybe am still chilaxing from last night it was badass you missed it


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 01:44 PM~18257878
> *maybe am still chilaxing from last night it was badass you missed it
> *


  , yeah dont remind me


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 01:48 PM~18257902
> * , yeah dont remind me
> *


ok but it was bad ass cold beer tata luna playimg grab ass cold beers good music cold beers and lots of eye candy and cold beer ask mikey


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 01:53 PM~18257918
> *ok but it was bad ass cold beer tata luna playimg grab ass cold beers good music cold beers and lots of eye candy and cold beer ask mikey
> *


 :roflmao: what, no cold beer :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 01:54 PM~18257923
> *:roflmao: what, no cold beer :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah cold beer 5dls cover 10 dls parking 7 dls kicking it at the SPIRIT event with most of the clubs getting fukd up PRICELESS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 01:57 PM~18257932
> *lol yeah cold beer 5dls cover 10 dls parking 7 dls kicking it at the SPIRIT event with most of the clubs getting fukd up PRICELESS!!! :biggrin:
> *


hopefully next time i guess :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 01:59 PM~18257951
> *hopefully next time i guess :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah but you missed it it was firme :biggrin: am just giving you shit ese jajajajajajajajaja but cantwait for next year am going to sneak in a 40oz jaja


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup homies :wave:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

What up az side :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SEE..... BEN IS ****!!! DONT LET HIM FOOL YOU CUZ HE POSTS TORTAS N SHIT!!!
HIM AND LUIS WE GRABBIN ASS TOO  :uh: FUKERS!!!




























IDENTITY ENJOYING THE GOOD TIMES AT THE SPIRIT CELEBRATION :biggrin:  

SHIITY CELL FONE PICS I KNOW!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 02:01 PM~18257964
> *:biggrin: yeah but you missed it it was firme  :biggrin: am just giving you shit ese jajajajajajajajaja but cantwait for next year am going to sneak in a 40oz jaja
> *


  its cool homie, thats what i get for not going :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Aug 8 2010, 02:27 PM~18258106
> *What up az side  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit another post :biggrin: j/k ese


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

I am getting now


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

=ART LOKS,Aug 5 2010, 04:19 PM~18238782]








*<span style=\'color:blue\'>OK THIS JUST IN OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
"SHOW AND SHINE AND HOP @ CHICHIS CABERAT"

CAR SHOW AND HOP THIS SUNDAY FROM 5-9 PM :thumbsup: 
<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/87/l_5febcf0416704a379bf3b1c2d48bc211.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
19TH AVE AND CAMPBELL!!!!!!!!

SOME COME ON OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE AND MAYBE GET TO SEE SOME........:x:
<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/70/l_145827807ec240498e141fe0c218689f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Missed da spirit event......da sux....might try get to dis tho. Hopefully. Anbody else goin????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Aug 8 2010, 02:34 PM~18258143
> *I am getting now
> *




your getting what :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> =ART LOKS,Aug 5 2010, 04:19 PM~18238782]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed da spirit event......da sux....might try get to dis tho. Hopefully. Anbody else goin????
[/quote]

i'm gonna go :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

damn its dead in here


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Itz dead were


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> SEE..... BEN IS ****!!! DONT LET HIM FOOL YOU CUZ HE POSTS TORTAS N SHIT!!!
> HIM AND LUIS WE GRABBIN ASS TOO  :uh: FUKERS!!!AND I LOVED IT
> :biggrin:
> FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > SEE..... BEN IS ****!!! DONT LET HIM FOOL YOU CUZ HE POSTS TORTAS N SHIT!!!
> > HIM AND LUIS WE GRABBIN ASS TOO  :uh: FUKERS!!! <span style='color:blue'>MAS PUTO [/b] :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 05:10 PM~18259001
> *MAS PUTO   :biggrin:
> *


jajaja it was fixed but yeah mas puto jaja


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 05:16 PM~18259038
> *jajaja it was fixed but yeah mas puto jaja
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ANNIVERSARY,WE APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE FROM EVERYBODY,IT WAS A KICKASS EVENT   
THANKS AGAIN -SPIRIT CC-


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 8 2010, 02:29 PM~18257816
> *yeah its at auto zone, just got my ride washed there, they did a good job
> *



 You must of been driving the white lincoln.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 8 2010, 07:21 PM~18259864
> *  You must of been driving the white lincoln.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 8 2010, 05:26 PM~18259487
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ANNIVERSARY,WE APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE FROM EVERYBODY,IT WAS A KICKASS EVENT
> THANKS AGAIN  -SPIRIT CC-
> *


Had a great time!!! Thansk for the invite!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 8 2010, 06:26 PM~18259487
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ANNIVERSARY,WE APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE FROM EVERYBODY,IT WAS A KICKASS EVENT
> THANKS AGAIN  -SPIRIT CC-
> *


_I could'nt personally make it but i sent the homie's out there and they said it was off the hook!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Chichis is poppin!!!!!!!!!
Pics comin soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 8 2010, 10:25 PM~18261051
> *Chichis is poppin!!!!!!!!!
> Pics comin soon!!!!!!!!
> *



   Damn I knew I should of went.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 05:16 PM~18259038
> *jajaja it was fixed but yeah mas puto jaja
> *


What up Lil Puppet? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 8 2010, 10:30 PM~18261552
> *What up Lil Puppet? :biggrin:
> *


sup nana how you doing?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 8 2010, 06:26 PM~18259487
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ANNIVERSARY,WE APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE FROM EVERYBODY,IT WAS A KICKASS EVENT
> THANKS AGAIN  -SPIRIT CC-
> *


ttt homies it was bad ass


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 8 2010, 09:25 PM~18261051
> *Chichis is poppin!!!!!!!!!
> Pics comin soon!!!!!!!!
> *


thnx for them cd's homie good jams ese


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 8 2010, 09:25 PM~18261051
> *Chichis is poppin!!!!!!!!!
> Pics comin soon!!!!!!!!
> *


Nice finally meeting you Art. No **** hehehe. There some badass cars at Chichis.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 11:53 PM~18262111
> *Nice finally meeting you Art. No **** hehehe. There some badass cars at Chichis.
> *


hey there was lots of chi chis too :biggrin: q no art look


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 11:48 PM~18262085
> *thnx for them cd's homie good jams ese
> *


Ya. Sabes carnalito!!!!!!! U wanted some jams to cruise da drop top.!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:08 AM~18262221
> *Ya. Sabes carnalito!!!!!!! U wanted some jams to cruise da drop top.!!!!!!!!! :h5:
> *


shit am still listening to them carnal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 11:53 PM~18262111
> *Nice finally meeting you Art. No **** hehehe. There some badass cars at Chichis.
> *


Same here jusin!
You crazy. U went and took pics of my truck!!!!!

Pics monday!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:10 AM~18262238
> *Same here jusin!
> You crazy. U went and took pics of my truck!!!!!
> 
> ...


it is monday already c'mon ese :biggrin: hey mando missed it you memer that torta q no  apachurro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:12 AM~18262245
> *it is monday already c'mon ese :biggrin: hey mando missed it you memer that torta q no  apachurro
> *


I wanna see the car pics also, there was a roadmaster with a vanderslice style paint and a Doc patterned car with muraled trunk that was sick as hell.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:12 AM~18262254
> *Mando was there.
> *


I didnt see him at all there was a bad ass torta man :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 11:53 PM~18262111
> *Nice finally meeting you Art. No **** hehehe. There some badass cars at Chichis.
> *


I wish I was in jersey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:14 AM~18262269
> *I wish I was in jersey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:14 AM~18262263
> *I didnt see him at all there was a bad ass torta man :biggrin:
> *


Hell there was some bad tortas there to but fuck lookin if cant touch lol.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:17 AM~18262283
> *Hell there was some bad tortas there to but fuck lookin if cant touch lol.
> *


I know mexicali its the place to be its called el miauh miauh its badass man babydolls and :boink: :boink: :boink: for sure :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:16 AM~18262277
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Her name was jersey! :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:18 AM~18262296
> *I know mexicali its the place to be its called el miauh miauh its badass man babydolls and  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: for sure :naughty:
> *


Now I know where to visit if go there to chrome shop LOL.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:23 AM~18262319
> *Her name was jersey! :boink:
> *


got it :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:24 AM~18262322
> *Now I know where to visit if go there to chrome shop LOL.
> *


shit that 1 or la casona or la cabana and a nice hotel would be hotel vireyes man they bring you anything you want beer smokes food girls you name it :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

whats crakin justin :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 8 2010, 11:39 PM~18262020
> *sup nana how you doing?
> *



What up I am ok just hanging in there again..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:30 AM~18262353
> *shit that 1 or la casona or la cabana and a nice hotel would be hotel vireyes man they bring you anything you want beer smokes food girls you name it :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


You from Mexicali? Heard of a chrome shop there called Aba Chrome but to be honest found a price here cheaper than I can drive to Mexicali.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2010, 12:31 AM~18262360
> *whats crakin justin :cheesy:
> *


What up?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2010, 12:31 AM~18262360
> *whats crakin justin :cheesy:
> *


Not much. What you up to?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:32 AM~18262364
> *What up I am ok just hanging in there again..
> *


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan no baby yet nana am on call everytime I go out :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I dint want to play daddy no more :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 9 2010, 12:33 AM~18262367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 catchin up on LIL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:32 AM~18262366
> *You from Mexicali? Heard of a chrome shop there called Aba Chrome but to be honest found a price here cheaper than I can drive to Mexicali.
> *


got family there man and hook it up its cheap there but if you take like stuff for three or four cars cuz they charge when you go out and some times coming back then gas food girls, jaja but really on the long run you'll spend about the same homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:33 AM~18262373
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan no baby yet nana am on call everytime I go out :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: I dint want to play daddy no more :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn not yet!!! Well all I can tell you if you don't wanna be a daddy is next cover up homie!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:36 AM~18262386
> *Damn not yet!!! Well all I can tell you if you don't wanna be a daddy is next cover up homie!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I usually just go like this :x: :x: and it works :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2010, 12:35 AM~18262382
> *what up OG how you feelin?
> *


bad shit missed everything this weekend it sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:38 AM~18262393
> *bad shit missed everything this weekend it sucks!!! :angry:
> *


take care hope you get to feelin better


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:38 AM~18262390
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I usually just go like this :x:  :x:  and it works :biggrin:
> *


LMAO Well then you got to be a daddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2010, 12:40 AM~18262401
> *take care hope you get to feelin better
> *



Thanks homie!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:36 AM~18262384
> *got family there man and hook it up its cheap there but if you take like stuff for three or four cars cuz they charge when you go out and some times coming back then gas food girls, jaja but really on the long run you'll spend about the same homie
> *


Yeah thats wat was thinking. I think only way to make trip to Mexicali worthwhile is to take allot of parts or go when need other stuff from Mexicali etc.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 9 2010, 12:40 AM~18262401
> *take care hope you get to feelin better
> *


x81


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:41 AM~18262414
> *x81
> *



Thanks!! I am just hoping I get one OG Saturday going so you guys can keep it going when I can't!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:41 AM~18262414
> *x81
> *


x1000


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:40 AM~18262403
> *LMAO Well then you got to be a daddy!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy: I know nana wana know something?










tata luna didn't have a purse with him last night 






















he had the make up in his pocket :biggrin: 













































































mas puto tata, I still love you tatita :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:43 AM~18262427
> *x1000
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:43 AM~18262427
> *x1000
> *


oh yeah fucker well x2000 in a half :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:43 AM~18262424
> *Thanks!! I am just hoping I get one OG Saturday going so you guys can keep it going when I can't!!!
> *


You know would be cool if there a spot to chill and bring the kids etc on a regular basis. I just cant wait till my car is ready to chill.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:44 AM~18262432
> *oh yeah fucker well x2000 in a half :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:44 AM~18262432
> *oh yeah fucker well x2000 in a half :biggrin:
> *


Shit I cant beat that one. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 12:45 AM~18262436
> *You know would be cool if there a spot to chill and bring the kids etc on a regular basis. I just cant wait till my car is ready to chill.
> *


 
There used to be but the cops messed with us to much.. That's what OG Saturday's is gonna be all about chillin' with the homies and family!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:46 AM~18262437
> *LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: am glad I can make you laugh nana am just being estupid but justin is the men SO jaja sorry justin you the only one in here :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:49 AM~18262455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: am glad I can make you laugh nana am just being estupid but justin is the men SO jaja sorry justin you the only one in here  :happysad:
> *



yes thank you!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:48 AM~18262450
> *There used to be but the cops messed with us to much.. That's what OG Saturday's is gonna be all about chillin' with the homies and family!!!!!
> *


simon but how bout big ben can he come over too please please :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:50 AM~18262459
> *yes thank you!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: here comes thanksgiving along with bacardi limon


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:43 AM~18262428
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I know nana wana know something?
> tata luna didn't have a purse with him last night
> he had the make up in his pocket :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: hahahaha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:51 AM~18262462
> *simon but how bout big ben can he come over too please please :biggrin:
> *



Yeah he's invited tooo :biggrin: lmao


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:52 AM~18262471
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: here comes thanksgiving along with bacardi limon
> *


yeah but I am buying a cup with a tight ass lid!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:56 AM~18262486
> *Yeah he's invited tooo :biggrin:  lmao
> *


thnx that puto I mean mi amiguito :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Good Night Homies!!! *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:57 AM~18262491
> *yeah but I am buying a cup with a tight ass lid!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:  I saw mike today by the way and bacardi limin story came to my mind jaja


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:59 AM~18262505
> *Good Night Homies!!!
> *


good night nana


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 01:00 AM~18262507
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:   I saw mike today by the way and bacardi limin story came to my mind jaja
> *



you should have asked him about it he would have started laughing!!! :biggrin: Then he would have said how you know my cousin? hahahahahaha


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 01:02 AM~18262516
> *you should have asked him about it he would have started laughing!!! :biggrin: Then he would have said how you know my cousin? hahahahahaha
> *


 :cheesy: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run: jajajajajajaja


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 01:02 AM~18262520
> *:cheesy:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :run: jajajajajajaja
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bye ttyt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 8 2010, 09:25 PM~18261051
> *Chichis is poppin!!!!!!!!!
> Pics comin soon!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: hell yeah, bad ass cars, fine ass girls :naughty: , hoppers hittin back bumper, what more could you ask for


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 9 2010, 06:59 AM~18263192
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Any 1 got pics from late nite show


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:10 AM~18262238
> *Same here jusin!
> You crazy. U went and took pics of my truck!!!!!
> 
> ...


bwahahahaha


That was Art Buck taking them shots!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 9 2010, 09:03 AM~18263832
> *bwahahahaha
> That was Art Buck taking them shots!
> *


I just noticed this. Yep Art Buck took them pictures. I took the ones of the sick red Caddy in back with the patterns.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 8 2010, 06:26 PM~18259487
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR ANNIVERSARY,WE APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE FROM EVERYBODY,IT WAS A KICKASS EVENT
> THANKS AGAIN  -SPIRIT CC-
> *


 I HAD A VERY VERY GOOD TIME AT THE SPIRIT 30th ANNIVERSARY PARTY!!! :thumbsup: GREAT MUSIC AND ICE COLD CORONAS!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 12:12 AM~18262245
> *it is monday already c'mon ese :biggrin: hey mando missed it you memer that torta q no  apachurro
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave: I WAS THERE GUEY!!! :twak: I WAS KICKIN IT ACROSS THE STREET CON LOS HOMIES DEL PHOENIX RIDERZ!!! :thumbsup: I WAS HOPPING ART LOKS TROKITA IN THE PARKING LOT!!!! :0 :0 :0  BUT DON'T TELL HIM THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 10:11 AM~18263879
> *I just noticed this. Yep Art Buck took them pictures. I took the ones of the sick red Caddy in back with the patterns.
> *



POST THEM UP!

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP AROUND THE SHOP LOCO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:10 AM~18262238
> *Same here jusin!
> You crazy. U went and took pics of my truck!!!!!
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: WHERE ARE THE PICS YOU PROMISED TO POST TODAY!!!!???? :rant: :angry:  :burn: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 06:45 AM~18263137
> *:yes:  :biggrin: hell yeah, bad ass cars, fine ass girls :naughty: , hoppers hittin back bumper, what more could you ask for
> *


:nicoderm: SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 9 2010, 09:03 AM~18263832
> *bwahahahaha
> That was Art Buck taking them shots!
> *


:yes: :yes: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 01:04 AM~18262528
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bye ttyt
> *


:wave: WHAT UP OG! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU FEELING TODAY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! * :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 9 2010, 09:03 AM~18263832
> *bwahahahaha
> That was Art Buck taking them shots!
> *


ART BUCK WORKIN ART LOKS'S CAMERA!!! THATS IT RIGHT THERE! BROS BEFORE HOES!!!
SOMETHIN LIKE THAT!!!
I WAS OUT BACK MR T!!!
AND FOR THE RECORD!
NO ****!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 09:38 AM~18264086
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave: I WAS THERE GUEY!!! :twak: I WAS KICKIN IT ACROSS THE STREET CON LOS HOMIES DEL PHOENIX RIDERZ!!! :thumbsup: I WAS HOPPING ART LOKS TROKITA IN THE PARKING LOT!!!! :0 :0 :0  BUT DON'T TELL HIM THAT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: I WAS WONDERIN WHY MY BATTERIES WERE DEAD WHEN I GOT BACK!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:43 AM~18264124
> *POST THEM UP!
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP AROUND THE SHOP LOCO
> *


Anytime. I aint got the pics, Art Loks has them .


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 09:56 AM~18264220
> *:nicoderm: SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


  back at work homie :biggrin: wish yesterday never ended


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 11:24 AM~18264888
> * back at work homie :biggrin: wish yesterday never ended
> *


HOW LONG DID YOU STAY LAST NITE CARNALITO!!!
I LEFT RIGHT AFTER THE HOP! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 09:38 AM~18264086
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave: I WAS THERE GUEY!!! :twak: I WAS KICKIN IT ACROSS THE STREET CON LOS HOMIES DEL PHOENIX RIDERZ!!! :thumbsup: I WAS HOPPING ART LOKS TROKITA IN THE PARKING LOT!!!! :0 :0 :0  BUT DON'T TELL HIM THAT!!! :biggrin:
> *


neta fuck there was a badass torta in the club ese que no art loks :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:39 AM~18265022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18264859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 11:45 AM~18265061
> *neta fuck there was a badass torta in the club ese que no art loks :biggrin:
> *


O YA MANDO!!!
I DONT GET ALL BABOSO FOR NO TORTA,,, BUT THIS ONE MANDO!!!!! :boink:
WAS A CERTIFIED OG AZ-SIDE TORTA TUESDAY TOP SHELF TORTA!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
AND YA I WAS ALL BABOSO ALONGSIDE LUIS!!!
SHE WAS NICETY!!!!
NO ****!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

thats whats up brotha, nice pic's.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*PICS BY ART BUCK!!!!
THANKS HOMIE!!! 
I LOST JUSTIN AND YOU FOUND HIM!!
NO ****!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:39 AM~18265016
> *HOW LONG DID YOU STAY LAST NITE CARNALITO!!!
> I LEFT RIGHT AFTER THE HOP! :wow:
> *


after the hop i went inside and chilled with the ladies :naughty: but ended up stayin till 12:30 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 12:58 PM~18265725
> *after the hop i went inside and chilled with the ladies  :naughty: but ended up stayin till 12:30  :biggrin:
> *


OK YOU VERIFIE FOR MANDO!!! WAS JERSEY A BAD ASS TORTA OW WHAT???!!!
:boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ,


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18265823
> *OK YOU VERIFIE FOR MANDO!!! WAS JERSEY A BAD ASS TORTA OW WHAT???!!!
> :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: but thats just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18265828
> *whats up AZ,
> *


whats good Ben? were did you go last night, i saw u, then turned away and looked back and you were :sprint: gone, you must have :ninja: like reflexes :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Here You Go OG AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: Thanks Art Loks!!! *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 01:20 PM~18265921
> *whats good Ben? were did you go last night, i saw u, then turned away and looked back and you were  :sprint: gone, you must have  :ninja: like reflexes  :biggrin:
> *



He was crusing downtown phoenix!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 01:20 PM~18265921
> *whats good Ben? were did you go last night, i saw u, then turned away and looked back and you were  :sprint: gone, you must have  :ninja: like reflexes  :biggrin:
> *


A big guy in red shirt out front ask everyone if they seen him so he could give him VIP pass. Thats baller status when ppl is hunting you down to give you VIP.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18265952
> *He was crusing downtown phoenix!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, KrAzE1, mleyva215, Lunas64, MARIO_B, ART LOKS, oglowriding, regal85

:wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 01:43 PM~18266154
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, KrAzE1, mleyva215, Lunas64, MARIO_B, ART LOKS, oglowriding, regal85
> 
> ...


WHAT UP JUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:16 PM~18265347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 01:33 PM~18266061
> *  :biggrin:
> *





















NEW VISION IN THE HEEZY!!!!!!!!


 

THOUGHT I FORGOT HUH??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:08 AM~18264743
> *:wow: I WAS WONDERIN WHY MY BATTERIES WERE DEAD WHEN I GOT BACK!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: SORRY!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 01:43 PM~18266154
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, KrAzE1, mleyva215, Lunas64, MARIO_B, ART LOKS, oglowriding, regal85
> 
> ...


whats good homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 9 2010, 11:24 AM~18264888
> * back at work homie :biggrin: wish yesterday never ended
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 02:39 PM~18266694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nah homie i knew you would sooner or later :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 02:52 PM~18266796
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 11:45 AM~18265061
> *neta fuck there was a badass torta in the club ese que no art loks :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 PICS OF HER OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:50 AM~18265111
> *:wow:
> O YA MANDO!!!
> I DONT GET ALL BABOSO FOR NO TORTA,,, BUT THIS ONE MANDO!!!!! :boink:
> ...


:scrutinize: OH REALLY!!??  PICS OF HER OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! :biggrin: LET ME SEE IF SHE CAN GET THE "TORTA SLAYER" SEAL OF TORTA APPROVAL!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 02:55 PM~18266819
> *:0 :0 :0 PICS OF HER OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!! :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


OH IT HAPPENED!!!! WE BOTH SAID!!!! MANDO WOULD LOVE THIS ONE!!! :yes:
IT HAPPENED!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18265828
> *whats up AZ,
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18266963
> *OH IT HAPPENED!!!! WE BOTH SAID!!!! MANDO WOULD LOVE THIS ONE!!! :yes:
> POST PICS OF HER! POST PICS OF HER! POST PICS OF HER! * :x: :x: :x:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 03:07 PM~18266932
> *:scrutinize: OH REALLY!!??  PICS OF HER OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! :biggrin: LET ME SEE IF SHE CAN GET THE "TORTA SLAYER" SEAL OF TORTA APPROVAL!!!! :rimshot:
> *


THEN WE GO BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18267000
> *POST PICS OF HER! POST PICS OF HER! POST PICS OF HER!  :x: :x: :x:
> *


SHUDDA CAME INSIDE INSTEAD OF HOPPIN MY TRUCK!!
SEE YOU WERE PLAYIN WITH THE WRONG THANG! :0 :0 

OMG SHE WAS ...............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 03:21 PM~18267051
> *SHUDDA CAME INSIDE INSTEAD OF HOPPIN MY TRUCK!!
> SEE YOU WERE PLAYIN WITH THE WRONG THANG! :0  :0
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: OK OK OK!!! :biggrin: SO HER NAME IS JERSEY AND SHE WORKS THERE??  IS SHE LATINA? :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 9 2010, 03:29 PM~18267115
> *
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 03:30 PM~18267131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT!!!! hno: hno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:13 AM~18264794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lots of good pics Art :loco: !!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 03:34 PM~18267171
> *:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :wave:
> *


chilling homie, took the day off to see my lil girl off to school.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 9 2010, 03:37 PM~18267212
> *lots of good pics Art :loco: !!!!
> *


THX.
YA NITE SHOTS SO HAD TO LIGHTEN THEM UP... I STILL HAVENT MESSED WITH THAT PHOTOSHOPCS5 AT ALL.... AND I JUST GOT ADOBE LIGHTROOM TOO!!

CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEEKEND!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 9 2010, 03:31 PM~18267141
> *:uh: :uh: OK OK OK!!! :biggrin: SO HER NAME IS JERSEY AND SHE WORKS THERE??  IS SHE LATINA? :x: :x:
> *


WHEN YOU SEE HERE I DONT THINK IT WILL MATTER!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 03:47 PM~18267308
> *WHEN YOU SEE HERE I DONT THINK IT WILL MATTER!!!
> *



where are all the chic pics????


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I say that the torta was real good I had a bite and it was. Torta torta I want more torta like that que no ArT lOk'S


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 9 2010, 03:55 PM~18267368
> *where are all the chic pics????
> *


LIKE THEY WERE ALL SCARED OR SOMTHING??? WHAT DA HELL! THEY WERE ALREADY HALF NAKED?!??!!?
THEY LIKE DIDNT WANT TO TAKE PICS!???

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Aug 9 2010, 03:58 PM~18267406
> *I say that the torta was real good I had a bite and it was. Torta torta I want more torta like that que no ArT lOk'S
> *


LIKE THIS QUE NO??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Where's all the pics of the girls at this show??? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 01:29 PM~18266010
> *A big guy in red shirt out front ask everyone if they seen him so he could give him VIP pass.  Thats baller status when ppl is hunting you down to give you VIP.
> *


Vien Indio Paisano :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18266963
> *OH IT HAPPENED!!!! WE BOTH SAID!!!! MANDO WOULD LOVE THIS ONE!!! :yes:
> IT HAPPENED!!
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 9 2010, 04:18 PM~18267607
> *Where's all the pics of the girls at this show???    :biggrin:
> *


MAN THEY DIDNT WANT TO COME OUT!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 04:30 PM~18267738
> *x81 :biggrin:
> *


HEY LUIS SHE LOOKED LIKE THIS PERO 6FT TALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










QUE NO??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 04:34 PM~18267774
> *HEY LUIS SHE LOOKED LIKE THIS PERO 6FT TALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


simon just way bigger melones :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 04:35 PM~18267783
> *simon just way bigger melones :biggrin:
> *


*YUP YUP!!*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 04:33 PM~18267765
> *MAN THEY DIDNT WANT TO COME OUT!!! :angry:
> *


WTF! Man ....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 04:34 PM~18267774
> *HEY LUIS SHE LOOKED LIKE THIS PERO 6FT TALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


There was a tall chick at Chichis that was fine as hell.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ORLIES HUDRAULICS & CHEVY ACCESSORIES
NEW LOCATION
AT 335 N 25TH AVE PHOENIX AZ 85009
BUESINESS HOURS MON-FRI 8-5
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT THEM AT 602-643-8037
I was in there today to check out the new store again and he has in completely set up now has everything u could need........... or zeniths, paint, adex,all sizes cyl,full setups NOS chevy parts everythingi will be back tomorrow to take pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Alzheimer's Test 

How fast can you guess these words?

1. F_ _K 
2. PU_S_ 
3. S_X 
4. P_N_S 
5. BOO_S 
6. _ _NDOM *


scroll down

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
*Answers:

1. FORK 
2. PULSE 
3. SIX 
4. PANTS 
5. BOOKS 
6. RANDOM 
You got all 6 wrong....didn't you? *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 04:33 PM~18267765
> *MAN THEY DIDNT WANT TO COME OUT!!! :angry:
> *


They said hell no to many cholos out there!! :biggrin: 

Damn they were some scardy ass girls then!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 9 2010, 04:57 PM~18267965
> *WTF! Man ....
> *


EVEN SOME OF THE GIRLS THAT WERE JUST CHILLIN INSIDE ,,WE HIT EM UP IF THEY WANTED TO TAKE PICS,,,, AND THERE WERE LIKE UHH NO IM NOT FOTOGENIC!!
WTF???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 05:00 PM~18267993
> *There was a tall chick at Chichis that was fine as hell.
> *


THERE YOU GO MANDO!!!
JUSTIN DELIEVERED!!!!
SHE WAS TORTA!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 05:08 PM~18268056
> *They said hell no to many cholos out there!! :biggrin:
> 
> Damn they were some scardy ass girls then!!!
> *


YA THEY WAS STANDING AT THE DOOR LIKE hno:
AND THE ONES OUTSIDE WERE IN PACKS AND WERE LIKE NOT WANTING TO TAKE PICS??? WEIRD??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 04:11 PM~18268077
> *THERE YOU GO MANDO!!!
> JUSTIN DELIEVERED!!!!
> SHE WAS TORTA!!!!!! :wow:
> *


SEND TO ME PLZ!!
:cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 05:14 PM~18268104
> *YA THEY WAS STANDING AT THE DOOR LIKE hno:
> AND THE ONES OUTSIDE WERE IN PACKS AND WERE LIKE NOT WANTING TO TAKE PICS??? WEIRD??
> *



:wow: That's some shit!!! They wanted to get paid for their pic's lmao :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2010, 05:15 PM~18268105
> *SEND TO ME PLZ!!
> :cheesy:
> *


SORRY TATA I MENT DELIVERED THE TRUTH,,,, NO PICS... YOU OLD PERV! :biggrin: 
AND IF DID HAVE EM YOU WOULD BE THE FIRST I SEND TO!!! :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2010, 05:15 PM~18268105
> *SEND TO ME PLZ!!
> :cheesy:
> *



No we don't want you to have a heart attack :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18268122
> *:wow: That's some shit!!! They wanted to get paid for their pic's lmao :biggrin:
> *


Mostly the girls just stood around smiling, I think they was about business and like you said looking to get paid.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 9 2010, 04:57 PM~18267965
> *WTF! Man ....
> *


You shoulda gone man, we went directly from the shop.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18268122
> *:wow: That's some shit!!! They wanted to get paid for their pic's lmao :biggrin:
> *


true I was like FUCK YOU you fine ass bitch :biggrin: am just playing they were stuck up tough


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 9 2010, 05:01 PM~18267999
> *ORLIES HUDRAULICS & CHEVY ACCESSORIES
> NEW LOCATION
> AT 335 N 25TH AVE PHOENIX AZ 85009
> ...


Orale hector jajajaja lmao sup t mak :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:58 AM~18265179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is sick.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 9 2010, 04:19 PM~18268138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took my Blood Pressure Pill!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2010, 05:57 PM~18268538
> *Ya, mind in the Gutter! :biggrin:
> I took my Blood Pressure Pill!!!   :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN!!!! hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18268682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels and tires Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 9 2010, 06:34 PM~18268934
> *Nice wheels and tires Justin
> *


Thanks Art. I promised Alex at M&Sons Id post that pic but couldnt since had loaned out camera wire, just got it back few hours ago.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18269099
> *Thanks Art.  I promised Alex at M&Sons Id post that pic but couldnt since had loaned out camera wire, just got it back few hours ago.
> *


Art who???
:scrutinize:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 07:00 PM~18269199
> *Art who???
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: I forgot must signify which Art for now on as per Art Bucks request. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUSTIN WHERES WADDELL ARIZONA?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 07:24 PM~18269499
> *JUSTIN WHERES WADDELL ARIZONA?
> *


Near Luke Base heading towards the White Tank Park.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 05:35 PM~18268266
> *Orale hector jajajaja lmao sup t mak :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 07:00 PM~18269199
> *Art who???
> :scrutinize:
> *


what you talkin bout willis :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 08:30 PM~18269599
> *Near Luke Base heading towards the White Tank Park.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18269984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i look sunburned like a mofo, wonder what im trying to talk about lol.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18269984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is justin az???????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 9 2010, 08:09 PM~18270042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OG AZ SIDE, I JUST RECEIVED THIS TEXT FORM CARLOS, OF SOPHISTICATED FEW CC. I FORWARDED TO SEVERAL CAR CLUB MEMBERS. BUT I THINK I CAN REACH MORE THROUGH LAYITLOW.

"THE FEW WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUB LEADERS TO ATTEND A MEETING REGARDING A BENEIFIT SHOW N SHINE FOR PETER LUV, WEDNESDAY AUGUST 11TH AT THE 27TH AVE BAR N GRILL TO TALK ABOUT WAYS TO HELP. PASS TO ALL CLUB LEADERS. PLEASE SHOW SUPPORT. THANKS"


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 9 2010, 05:35 PM~18268266
> *Orale hector jajajaja lmao sup t mak :biggrin:
> *


Spell check homie LOL! What's It say!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:08 PM~18270029
> *this is justin az???????
> *


Yeah thats me. Theres another pic of me on here also from chichis last night.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18265210
> *PICS BY ART BUCK!!!!
> THANKS HOMIE!!!
> I LOST JUSTIN AND YOU FOUND HIM!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 07:13 PM~18270101
> *Yeah thats me. Theres another pic of me on here also from chichis last night.
> *


dID JUSTIN GET A TABLE DANCE FROM THAT TORTA YOU ALL BEEN TALKIN ABOUT??? :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18270134
> *dID JUSTIN GET A TABLE DANCE FROM THAT TORTA YOU ALL BEEN TALKIN ABOUT??? :0
> *


If he did..................no I don't think so.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18270134
> *dID JUSTIN GET A TABLE DANCE FROM THAT TORTA YOU ALL BEEN TALKIN ABOUT??? :0
> *


No, It was very crowded so no tables.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WTF! THOSE PICS OF THE CHI CHI SHOW ONLY HAD ONE PAIR OF CHI CHIS. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18269984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey where you with danny today at 75th and northern??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 9 2010, 08:12 PM~18270081
> *Spell check homie LOL! What's It say!
> *


can't tell you its G14 classified :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 9 2010, 07:49 PM~18269832
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 9 2010, 10:47 PM~18271598
> *Hey where you with danny today at 75th and northern??
> *


Not today, yesterday I was over that way but today never left the crib.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

any pics from chichis last night?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 9 2010, 11:26 PM~18271840
> *any pics from chichis last night?
> *


Hey wats up man? Go back few pages , to page 427, as theres allot of pics of cars from chichis


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18271849
> *Hey wats up man? Go back few pages , to page 427, as theres allot of pics of cars from chichis
> *


thanks bro.... think i closed a deal on a house 2day so POOL party/barbq at my crib when i get here... now i gotta go back to colo, and finish all the cars in my shop,close it, and pack up and move...yuk


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 9 2010, 11:47 PM~18271958
> *thanks bro.... think i closed a deal on a house 2day so POOL party/barbq  at my crib when i get here... now i gotta go back to colo, and finish all the cars in my shop,close it, and pack up and move...yuk
> *


damn homie you fukd up PARTYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 9 2010, 11:47 PM~18271958
> *thanks bro.... think i closed a deal on a house 2day so POOL party/barbq  at my crib when i get here... now i gotta go back to colo, and finish all the cars in my shop,close it, and pack up and move...yuk
> *


Congrates homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TORTA TUES!!!!! OOOOOHHHHH YEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*"BIG BEN" (602)763-6980*</span>


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Got flake????


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Big ben you're the madafucken man!! (No ****)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 10 2010, 12:02 AM~18272026
> *damn homie you fukd up PARTYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 01:02 AM~18272319
> *Congrates homie...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 03:18 AM~18272754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 03:18 AM~18272756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_We got a winner!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Aug 9 2010, 03:58 PM~18267406
> *I say that the torta was real good I had a bite and it was. Torta torta I want more torta like that que no ArT lOk'S
> *


 :nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: u look like a undercover cop lol


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 9 2010, 08:06 PM~18270003
> *damn i look sunburned like a mofo, wonder what im trying to talk about lol.
> *


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Aug 10 2010, 06:55 AM~18273282
> *Big ben you're the madafucken man!! (No ****)
> *


x 93


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18269984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i thought i was the only white guy on AZ side............ :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 10 2010, 09:28 AM~18274247
> *shit i thought i was the only white guy on AZ side............ :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18274479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 10 2010, 09:28 AM~18274247
> *shit i thought i was the only white guy on AZ side............ :biggrin:
> *


bookends!!!!!! :biggrin: 


what up my brother!!!
man cruisin my ride is a whole nudda world homie!!!
pulled up to a light the other mornin,,,,,
6 trucks at the light all full size....
except mine,,,,
BUT I WAS AS HIGH AS ALL OF THEM!  
THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOOKUP!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 09:54 AM~18274449
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


OH YA YOU 1 0F 3
 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Az side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:43 AM~18272799
> *Got flake????
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: My flake arrived also, Detonator ships fast.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:27 AM~18274704
> *Morning Az side
> *


Q BOLE BIG GATO! QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 10 2010, 10:27 AM~18274713
> *:wow:  My flake arrived also, Detonator ships fast.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SOME BIG ASS BAGS OF FLAKE CLAVO!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18274479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:27 AM~18274704
> *Morning Az side
> *


whats up Gato? :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 10:24 AM~18274687
> *OH YA YOU 1 0F 3
> :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Hell ya Bro!!!
> 
> Looks like mr curtis was in the cabaret this morning!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

regal85,Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18274479]








[/quote]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> >
> > Hell ya Bro!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 10 2010, 10:27 AM~18274713
> *:wow:  My flake arrived also, Detonator ships fast.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18269984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTIN YOU LOOK LIKE BRAD PITT :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:46 AM~18275300
> *JUSTIN YOU LOOK LIKE BRAD PITT :0  :0  :0
> *


LOOKS LIKE WE GOT ANOTHER PHOTO HEAD!!!
PRETTY SURE JUSTIN GONNA TOTE THE CAM AND POST UP PICS OF THE SHOWS HE GOES TO!!
MORE FOR OG TO SEE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

isnt this torta tuesday less flakes more girls :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 12:10 PM~18275495
> *isnt this torta tuesday less flakes more girls :angry:
> *


Whatup Joser.. Fudging newbie :guns:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Wuts up AZ side!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 12:10 PM~18275495
> *isnt this torta tuesday less flakes more girls :angry:
> *


 :twak: well post them up :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 10:28 AM~18274714
> *Q BOLE BIG GATO! QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:27 AM~18274704
> *Morning Az side
> *


que onda loko?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Aug 10 2010, 06:55 AM~18273282
> *Big ben you're the madafucken man!! (No ****)
> *


lol thanks homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 10 2010, 08:42 AM~18273916
> *:naughty:
> *


you like??? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 10 2010, 08:46 AM~18273943
> *We got a winner!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 09:59 AM~18274491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn!!!!!! nice pics homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 10 2010, 01:09 PM~18275989
> *  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, how you doing this fine torta tuesday????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Views:238


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 11:54 AM~18275364
> *LOOKS LIKE WE GOT ANOTHER PHOTO HEAD!!!
> PRETTY SURE JUSTIN GONNA TOTE THE CAM AND POST UP PICS OF THE SHOWS HE GOES TO!!
> MORE FOR OG TO SEE!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 
Cool as long as there not pic's of him just the low low's :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I SEE BIG BEN IS BACK!!!!!! :biggrin: WELCOME BACK HOMIE*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 01:18 PM~18276076
> *I SEE BIG BEN IS BACK!!!!!! :biggrin: WELCOME BACK HOMIE
> *


YUP YUP!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:25 PM~18276119
> *YUP YUP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: AY DIOS MIO!!!!! ESTE CULO ESTA MUY GRANDE!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: SI APACHURRO!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 01:17 PM~18276064
> *Cool as long as there not pic's of him just the low low's  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA I KNEW YOU GONNA SAY THAT!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO BIG BEN AND CURTIS FOR POSTING THE FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY!!!" :thumbsup: :h5: :scrutinize: I GUES ART LOKS MUST STILL BE THINKING OF THAT TORTA HE SAW AT CHI-CHIS CABARET ON SUNDAY!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 01:17 PM~18276064
> *Cool as long as there not pic's of him just the low low's  :biggrin:
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18276237
> *:biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO BIG BEN AND CURTIS FOR POSTING THE FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY!!!" :thumbsup: :h5: :scrutinize: I GUES ART LOKS MUST STILL BE THINKING OF THAT TORTA HE SAW AT CHI-CHIS CABARET ON SUNDAY!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


THANK YOU MEESTER, THATS MY CONTRIBUTION TO TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES?????


Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, BIGBOO475365, El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:39 PM~18276258
> *WHATS UP HOMIES?????
> Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, BIGBOO475365, El Azteca 85 Buick
> *


Not much Ben. BTW, Was nice finally meeting you. No **** hehehe.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 10 2010, 01:40 PM~18276272
> *Not much Ben. BTW, Was nice finally meeting you. No **** hehehe.
> *


YEAH THATS KU HOMIE, YOU WERENT WHAT I EXPECTED BUT YOUR COOL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MY85TOY PHX AZ ESE MI PEPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mMWBh0B9F0M&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mMWBh0B9F0M&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18276237
> *:biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO BIG BEN AND CURTIS FOR POSTING THE FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY!!!" :thumbsup: :h5: :scrutinize: I GUES ART LOKS MUST STILL BE THINKING OF THAT TORTA HE SAW AT CHI-CHIS CABARET ON SUNDAY!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


MAN IM TRYIN TO BRING THE FAME!!
SHOW EM HOW WE DO IN AZ!!!
POSTIN THIS SHIT ON ALL THE REGIONAL LOWRIDERS PAGES!!
*JUST PASSIN THRU  


ART LOK$ :wow: *





:wow: I WILL LET THE MASTER AND :biggrin: GRASSHOPPER HANDLE IT,,, IF THEY FUMBLE I WILL PIC UP THE TORTA AND RUN WITH IT!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:39 PM~18276258
> *WHATS UP HOMIES?????
> Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, BIGBOO475365, El Azteca 85 Buick
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA AMIGO BENITO!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 01:59 PM~18276420
> *MAN IM TRYIN TO BRING THE FAME!!
> SHOW EM HOW WE DO IN AZ!!!
> POSTIN THIS SHIT ON ALL THE REGIONAL LOWRIDERS PAGES!!
> ...


:cheesy: OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Views:287


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:43 PM~18276294
> *YEAH THATS KU HOMIE, YOU WERENT WHAT I EXPECTED BUT YOUR COOL!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BEN you guys met!!!!!!!!did you guys arm wrestle??????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 10 2010, 02:44 PM~18276732
> *BEN you guys met!!!!!!!!lmao ben did you go to sleep on justin az ???lol
> *


DAM WTF??
H :angry: M :wow: S????


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:48 PM~18276767
> *DAM WTF??
> H :angry: M :wow: S????
> *


what i ment was you know justin and has novels !!!!did it put you to sleep ben i'm just j/k justin your cool


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:33 PM~18276204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes!!! torta tuesday


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 10 2010, 02:50 PM~18276780
> *what i ment was you know justin and has novels !!!!did it put you to sleep ben i'm just j/k justin your cool
> *


WELL YOU SAID FELL ASLEEP ON HIM :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey homies my sister has 5 chihuahua puppies for sale $200 each they are 6 weeks old if interested PM me thank you I can send you pic's there are 3 boys and 2 girls


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:26 PM~18276126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nobody move the page im almost done :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:19 PM~18276992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is badass. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 10 2010, 03:28 PM~18277057
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:48 PM~18276767
> *DAM WTF??
> H :angry: M :wow: S????
> *



:uh: Joe been watching that cholo brokeback mountain show to much. JK Joe I knew what you where trying to say :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:28 PM~18277056
> *nobody move the page im almost done  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ? DAMN BEN! LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT YOU INTERNET BACK ON! :biggrin: WELCOME BACK NAGGA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

* HOLD THIS PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 10 2010, 12:43 PM~18276294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL........... :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18276237
> *:biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO BIG BEN AND CURTIS FOR POSTING THE FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY!!!" :thumbsup: :h5: :scrutinize: I GUES ART LOKS MUST STILL BE THINKING OF THAT TORTA HE SAW AT CHI-CHIS CABARET ON SUNDAY!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


THANKS MANDO, JUST TRYIN TO PUT SOME GOOD EYE CANDY OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 10:22 AM~18274673
> *bookends!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> what up my brother!!!
> man cruisin my ride is a whole nudda world homie!!!
> ...


no problem bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 04:43 PM~18277719
> *THANKS MANDO, JUST TRYIN TO PUT SOME GOOD EYE CANDY OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



and hey i owe u a couple of cd's found out that a couple of em are missing volumes,,, and i got the other 3 eastside stories!!!
i got you carnal!






















j/k
 






and hey i owe u a couple of cd's found out that a couple of em are missing volumes,,, and i got the other 3 eastside stories!!!
i got you carnal!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:56 PM~18277315
> * HOLD THIS PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :nicoderm: nice


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 04:55 PM~18277842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orale, i'll probly stop by friday but i'll hit u up first


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 05:19 PM~18278104
> *orale, i'll probly stop by friday but i'll hit u up first
> *


ya bro... feel like i cheated you out of some tunes,,,,, i dont get down like that!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE YOU GO HOMIES NOT TORTAS BUT ENJOY!!!*


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 10 2010, 09:28 AM~18274247
> *shit i thought i was the only white guy on AZ side............ :biggrin:
> *


me to im also a cracker ..... straight up maryvale born and raised cracker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 02:05 PM~18276465
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA AMIGO BENITO!!! :wave:
> *


aqui nomas homie y tu???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18278388
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIES NOT TORTAS BUT ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 10 2010, 02:44 PM~18276732
> *BEN you guys met!!!!!!!!did you guys arm wrestle??????
> *


lol i didnt want to beat him???? no ****!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:48 PM~18276767
> *DAM WTF??
> H :angry: M :wow: S????
> *


i know huh!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:28 PM~18277056
> *nobody move the page im almost done  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 10 2010, 03:52 PM~18277280
> *WHATS UP AZ? DAMN BEN! LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT YOU INTERNET BACK ON! :biggrin: WELCOME BACK NAGGA!
> *


yeah *****, i'm happy i was able to sell this 32in flat screen i bought like two months ago!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 06:04 PM~18278544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s, ART LOKS,

my two homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OGPLAYER,

my OG, homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Riderz-4-Life,


my rider homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

602 Monte

my 602 homie!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Good to have u back homie. No ****.
Awesome torta tuesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 06:18 PM~18278704
> *Good to have u back homie. No ****.
> Awesome torta tuesday!!!!!!!!
> *


it was nice huh!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:12 PM~18278643
> *602 Monte
> 
> my 602 homie!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18278411
> *me to im also a cracker ..... straight up maryvale born and raised cracker :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought there was only one cracker aloud per state?? :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 10 2010, 03:38 PM~18277155
> *:uh: Joe been watching that cholo brokeback mountain show to much. JK Joe I knew what you where trying to say  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thank justin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: noooooo brokeback :uh: :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18278625
> *OGPLAYER,
> 
> my OG, homie!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 10 2010, 06:32 PM~18278870
> *I thought there was only one cracker aloud per state?? :dunno:    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*REMEMBER HOMIES BIG BEN!!!*


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18278620
> *joe 2 64s, ART LOKS,
> 
> my two homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 06:51 PM~18279093
> *REMEMBER HOMIES BIG BEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice og!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 10 2010, 06:50 PM~18279695
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup Mando!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:43 PM~18276302
> *MY85TOY PHX AZ  ESE MI PEPE!!!!!!!
> *



QUE ONDA COMPA BEN


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

ANYBODY HAS A CUTLASS EURO FRONT CLIP FOR SALE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Aug 10 2010, 06:57 PM~18279774
> *ANYBODY HAS A CUTLASS EURO FRONT CLIP FOR SALE
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 08:04 PM~18279867
> *:nosad:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18279986
> *:wave:
> *


'sup! How's the Low Lac?


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 08:13 PM~18280014
> *'sup!  How's the Low Lac?
> *


you guys going to idenity show saturday ??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 10 2010, 07:15 PM~18280036
> *you guys going to idenity show saturday ??
> *


I wished we were. We have prior commitments....It's gonna be a good show and we are not going to be there. Kinda bumbed about this one  

you going?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 09:17 PM~18280052
> *I wished we were.  We have prior commitments....It's gonna be a good show and we are not going to be there.  Kinda bumbed about this one
> 
> you going?
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE ART, WE GOTTA WORK THE GAME!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 10 2010, 04:43 PM~18277719
> *THANKS MANDO, JUST TRYIN TO PUT SOME GOOD EYE CANDY OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE HOMIE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:00 PM~18278491
> *aqui nomas homie y tu???
> *


:cheesy: ES TODO COMPA! JUS CHILLIN AT THE CHANTE WIT DA FAMILIA!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 10 2010, 07:22 PM~18280118
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE ART, WE GOTTA WORK THE GAME!
> *


'sup Marinate!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 10 2010, 05:50 PM~18278388
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIES NOT TORTAS BUT ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS!!! WHAT UP HOMEGIRL! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 06:18 PM~18278704
> *Good to have u back homie. No ****.
> Awesome torta tuesday!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: x70!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18278620
> *joe 2 64s, ART LOKS,
> 
> my two homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  Y YO QUE!!!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 08:17 PM~18280052
> *I wished we were.  We have prior commitments....It's gonna be a good show and we are not going to be there.  Kinda bumbed about this one
> 
> you going?
> *


Art buck who da hell gonna take pics.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:02 PM~18278526
> *yeah *****, i'm happy i was able to sell this 32in flat screen i bought like two months ago!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn! MY BROTHA BOUGHT A BAD AS TV! IT MAKES MOVIES LOOK LOW BUDGET! LIKE A SOAP OPRAHS! SHIT IS 3-D.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 09:06 PM~18280661
> *'sup Marinate!
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA aRT bUCK :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 08:30 PM~18280955
> *Art buck who da hell gonna take pics.!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 I'll leave it up to JUSTIN :biggrin:  I tried teaching him :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18280967
> *damn! MY BROTHA BOUGHT A BAD AS TV! IT MAKES MOVIES LOOK LOW BUDGET! LIKE A SOAP OPRAHS! SHIT IS 3-D.
> *



WTF :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 10 2010, 09:27 PM~18280922
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: SUP MR. T!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 08:32 PM~18280981
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA aRT bUCK :wave:
> *


'sup


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18280967
> *damn! MY BROTHA BOUGHT A BAD AS TV! IT MAKES MOVIES LOOK LOW BUDGET! LIKE A SOAP OPRAHS! SHIT IS 3-D.
> *


:scrutinize: ARE YOU SMOKIN MY SHIT AGAIN MIKEY!!??? :biggrin: MESSIN WIT MY WEED IS LIKE MESSIN WIT MY EMOTIONS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 10 2010, 09:35 PM~18281011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Arty!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 09:35 PM~18281022
> *'sup
> *


uffin: JUS GLAD THAT MY KIDS ARE IN SCHOOL AGAIN!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 10 2010, 09:43 PM~18281102
> *Nothing, bout to hit the sack...no ****
> Sup Arty!
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 01:35 PM~18276237
> *:biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO BIG BEN AND CURTIS FOR POSTING THE FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY!!!" :thumbsup: :h5: :scrutinize: I GUES ART LOKS MUST STILL BE THINKING OF THAT TORTA HE SAW AT CHI-CHIS CABARET ON SUNDAY!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


Shit I wasnt even there and im thinking bout her, Cant wait to go check that place out.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 06:02 PM~18278526
> *yeah *****, i'm happy i was able to sell this 32in flat screen i bought like two months ago!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I might have another one when you need it>>> lol :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 10 2010, 09:43 PM~18281102
> *Nothing, bout to hit the sack...no ****
> Sup Arty!
> *


Mr t.........
whata up wit da music. I got u!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18281767
> *I might have another one when you need it>>> lol :biggrin:
> *


And I got the tv stand.


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

WUT UP AZ SIDE


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18281824
> *And I got the tv stand.
> *


The one I bought is holding up real nice... :biggrin: 

You gonna be out at the Identity show on Sat?? Im trying to fit some tru spokes on my ride before the show, but they need to be wrapped(not Tires) but the outer spoke part, do you know n e one that might still do that??


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Aug 10 2010, 09:28 AM~18274247
> *shit i thought i was the only white guy on AZ side............ :biggrin:
> *


you are my white boy buddy jaja :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:43 AM~18272799
> *Got flake????
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 10 2010, 11:18 PM~18281968
> *The one I bought is holding up real nice...  :biggrin:
> 
> You gonna be out at the Identity show on Sat?? Im trying to fit some tru spokes on my ride before the show, but they need to be wrapped(not Tires) but the outer spoke part, do you know n e one that might still do that??
> *


Hit up big ben!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 12:17 AM~18282253
> *Hit up big ben!!!!!!
> *


sup loco


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

[

[


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 10 2010, 09:35 PM~18281022
> *'sup
> *




Art Buck...!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 02:35 AM~18282560
> *Art Buck...!
> 
> 
> ...


2003? And Chelio still wears those same boots! :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 10 2010, 01:07 PM~18275971
> *que onda loko?????
> *


Aki nomas perro y tu ke rollo


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> SHOW&SHINE UPDATE! LOW LIFE MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 05:23 PM~18278144
> *ya bro... feel like i cheated you out of some tunes,,,,, i dont get down like that!!
> *


its all good homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 10 2010, 08:54 PM~18280500
> *:thumbsup: ORALE HOMIE!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 10:52 PM~18281787
> *Mr t.........
> whata up wit da music. I got u!!!!!
> *


Havent had time to make it out your way...and I'm still thinking about what kind of jams i want...hit you up soon.....no ****  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 11 2010, 02:35 AM~18282560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 06:59 AM~18283113
> *:wave:
> *


Sup!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 11 2010, 08:09 AM~18283149
> *Sup!
> *


Chillin homie... No more Vampire shift for you? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 11 2010, 06:59 AM~18283113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 01:35 AM~18282560
> *Art Buck...!
> 
> 
> ...


'sup Dan!

Yup that used to be my G-Ride aka "In Trouble"........At that point I traded Chalio for his '72 Impala and he owned the Grand Prix....I kicked myself in ass for that trade  

I like his shirt though!

thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: _WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 06:59 AM~18283113
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 11 2010, 06:53 AM~18283086
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 09:08 AM~18283436
> *'sup Dan!
> 
> Yup that used to be my G-Ride aka "In Trouble"........At that point I traded Chalio for his '72 Impala and he owned the Grand Prix....I kicked myself in ass for that trade
> ...



:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 10 2010, 10:16 PM~18281439
> *Shit I wasnt even there and im thinking bout her, Cant wait to go check that place out.... :wow:  :wow:
> *


:yes: :yes: ART LOKS HAS SOME VIP PASSES!!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 10:20 AM~18283858
> *:yes: :yes: ART LOKS HAS SOME VIP PASSES!!!! :h5: :biggrin:
> *


:loco: Save me one for when I roll down there :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 10 2010, 11:41 PM~18282078
> *you are my white boy buddy jaja :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO VATO LOCO! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 09:23 AM~18283873
> *:loco: Save me one for when I roll down there :naughty:
> *


:0  ORALE YA SABES QUE SI HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 12:17 AM~18282253
> *Hit up big ben!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave: I AM INTERESTED IN GETTIN SOME MUSIC VIDEOS FROM YOU ON DVD  CAN YOU PM A LIST OF VIDEOS YOU HAVE(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 11 2010, 06:23 AM~18282972
> *Aki nomas perro y tu ke rollo
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MI GATITO! :wave: QUE HACES HOMIE?


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 12:17 AM~18282253
> *Hit up big ben!!!!!!
> *


Ill try him again.. thanx


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 09:20 AM~18283858
> *:yes: :yes: ART LOKS HAS SOME VIP PASSES!!!! :h5: :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up, I see how they never told you if she was mesikan or not, but the way they described them tortas, I think I can be color blind for a night... :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 AM~18283899
> *:0  ORALE YA SABES QUE SI HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK BIG BEN I AM POSTING UP FLYERS TO GET YOU BUSINESS AND YOU DON'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE.I AM GONNA GO DOWN THERE AND KICK YOU IN YOUR ASS OG STYLE HOMIE!!! :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 10:08 AM~18284170
> *OK BIG BEN I AM POSTING UP FLYERS TO GET YOU BUSINESS AND YOU DON'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE.I AM GONNA GO DOWN THERE AND KICK YOU IN YOUR ASS OG STYLE HOMIE!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 _<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DO THE "SOUTHSIDE SHANK" ON HIM!!!!!!!</span>_ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 AM~18284309
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DO THE "SOUTHSIDE SHANK" ON HIM!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18284136
> *Thats whats up, I see how they never told you if she was mesikan or not, but the way they described them tortas, I think I can be color blind for a night... :wow:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 08:58 AM~18283726
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


  chillin, takin a break at work :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 11 2010, 10:40 AM~18284426
> * chillin, takin a break at work :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 10:30 AM~18284340
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 11 2010, 07:05 AM~18283139
> *Havent had time to make it out your way...and I'm still thinking about what kind of jams i want...hit you up soon.....no ****   :biggrin:
> *


just pm me wit some of what you want if i aint got i will get! or try !
:uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 09:23 AM~18283873
> *:loco: Save me one for when I roll down there :naughty:
> *


i got vip passes to CHRISTIES! :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 08:04 AM~18283757
> *:wow:
> *


  Yes he went to the DARK side for a while.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18283935
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave: I AM INTERESTED IN GETTIN SOME MUSIC VIDEOS FROM YOU ON DVD  CAN YOU PM A LIST OF VIDEOS YOU HAVE(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


i have nine gigs of videos,,,, some are just songs and some are video.

ill tel you what i will burn u the dvds and u can decide! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18284136
> *Thats whats up, I see how they never told you if she was mesikan or not, but the way they described them tortas, I think I can be color blind for a night... :wow:
> *


she might be a chikonki but not weda,,,, !!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 11 2010, 07:11 AM~18283156
> *Chillin homie... No more Vampire shift for you? :biggrin:
> *


I'm in and out..NO ****....I work as the plant supervisor at a bakery so I'm on call 24/7 :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Aug 11 2010, 07:11 AM~18283158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 08:54 AM~18283701
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 11:07 AM~18284589
> *just pm me wit some of what you want if i aint got i will get! or try !
> :uh:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 11:17 AM~18284645
> * Yes he went to the DARK side for a while.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 10:08 AM~18284170
> *OK BIG BEN I AM POSTING UP FLYERS TO GET YOU BUSINESS AND YOU DON'T ANSWER YOUR PHONE.I AM GONNA GO DOWN THERE AND KICK YOU IN YOUR ASS OG STYLE HOMIE!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 11 2010, 11:32 AM~18284737
> *I'm in and out..NO ****....I work as the plant supervisor at a bakery so I'm on call 24/7 :happysad:
> *


Mr T got All the dough!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 11 2010, 07:08 AM~18283148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem.. be on the lookout for some more vintage footage comming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Some Old Hopping Videos...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 12:39 PM~18285606
> *Some Old Hopping Videos...
> 
> 
> ...


  cool stuff! anybody notice that it was Compitas regal hoping against the blazer and the LS???

the blazer and LS used to do it! memories of Sueno Park.......I loved that park on Sunday afternoons.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 01:57 PM~18285771
> * cool stuff!  anybody notice that it was Compitas regal hoping against the blazer and the LS???
> 
> the blazer and LS used to do it!  memories of Sueno Park.......I loved that park on Sunday afternoons.....
> *



I got a feeling those days will come around again....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 02:26 PM~18285991
> *I got a feeling those days will come around again....
> *


that would be cool


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 01:39 PM~18285606
> *Some Old Hopping Videos...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sup homie!!!   
keep postin and i will download a burn em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 03:03 PM~18286280
> *:wow: sup homie!!!
> keep postin and i will download a burn em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:
> *




 Patent Pending Fooker !!! :biggrin: 


nah thats cool just give me a copy


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

FOUND THIS IN MY OLD PIC'S


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 03:20 PM~18286441
> *FOUND THIS IN MY OLD PIC'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 02:26 PM~18285991
> *I got a feeling those days will come around again....
> *


YA NOW THAT WE CAN ALL CARRY CONCEALED WEAPONS LEGALLY!!! :0 

THATS WHAT THE COPS ARE GONA THINK!!!  

LIL DO THEY KNOW WERE LIKE ONE BIG OLD FAMILY!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 03:07 PM~18286317
> *  Patent Pending Fooker !!!  :biggrin:
> nah thats cool just give me a copy
> *


VIDEOS
BROUGHT TO YOU FROM 
CHILDSPLAY69


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 03:45 PM~18286636
> *VIDEOS
> BROUGHT TO YOU FROM
> CHILDSPLAY69
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 03:53 PM~18286721
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 11:10 AM~18284610
> *i got vip passes to CHRISTIES!  :wow:
> *


:0 :0 ORALE CARNAL!  BUT THE CHICS ARE STUCK UP AT CHRISTIE'S :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 11 2010, 03:43 PM~18286618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: YO SERGIO :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 11:24 AM~18284680
> *i have nine gigs of videos,,,, some are just songs and some are video.
> 
> ill tel you what i will burn u the dvds and u can decide! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE CARNAL!  SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 04:06 PM~18286817
> *:cheesy: YO SERGIO :wave:
> *



Wasss up Mando :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 11 2010, 11:26 AM~18284699
> *she might be a chikonki but not weda,,,, !!
> *


:biggrin: I HAVEN'T HEARD THAT "CHIKONKI" WORD IN YEARS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: WE USED TO CALL MY HOMIE'S LADY THAT CUZ SHE WAS WEDA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 11 2010, 11:38 AM~18284790
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 11 2010, 04:12 PM~18286868
> *Wasss up Mando  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH...JUS TRYIN TO KEEP COOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 01:39 PM~18285606
> *Some Old Hopping Videos...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that blazer is bad.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Aite homies... last one for today cuz these things take too long to fudging upload :biggrin: .... 8 Years ago to the day! :biggrin: 

Hope yall like......


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ok one more.... 












Did the camera guy say " Get em' Turkey"??? :dunno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 05:30 PM~18287389
> *ok one more....
> 
> 
> ...



yes it was something all of us homies use to say,you had to be there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 05:30 PM~18287389
> *ok one more....
> 
> 
> ...


thats street life todd i havent seen that car in years ..... brandy on the rocks that car was clean


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG AZ ?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 11 2010, 06:45 PM~18288032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 11 2010, 07:11 AM~18283155
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 10 2010, 09:34 PM~18281007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW! JUST POPING TYLENOL 3 PILLS! IT TAKES AWAY THE PAIN ESE! :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 11 2010, 06:38 PM~18287992
> *thats street life todd i havent seen that car in years ..... brandy on the rocks that car was clean
> *


Yep! Hmm...wonder what ever happened to that car???? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Aug 11 2010, 07:01 PM~18288148
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 11 2010, 04:30 PM~18287389
> *ok one more....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my my my friggin funny! Yeah that was TODD back in the day with his glass house and yes we used to call him "Turkey"..... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life+Aug 11 2010, 05:21 PM~18287817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*READY TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL TOMORROW!!! GO RAIDERS!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18289717
> *Yep! Hmm...wonder what ever happened to that car???? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 11 2010, 06:22 PM~18287823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 10:09 PM~18289819
> *READY TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL TOMORROW!!! GO RAIDERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: I TAKE IT YOU ARE A RAIDERS FAN!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 11 2010, 04:37 PM~18287047
> *Damn that blazer is bad.
> *


that's the LS from more bounce ha ddddddddamn its been a long time :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 11 2010, 04:37 PM~18287047
> *Damn that blazer is bad.
> *


:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 10:09 PM~18289819
> *READY TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL TOMORROW!!! GO RAIDERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tell them nana :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18289966
> *:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN :biggrin:
> *


Not much at all, just reading link below

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10231


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18289960
> *that's the LS from more bounce ha ddddddddamn its been a long time  :0
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO HOMITO! :wave: QUE HACES?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18289960
> *that's the LS from more bounce ha ddddddddamn its been a long time  :0
> *


I wonder if he has any car dancer videos, can find them on youtube but not many at all.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 11 2010, 10:27 PM~18289972
> *Not much at all, just reading link below
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10231
> *


 ANY UPDATES ON YOUR RIDE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: compita :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18290007
> * ANY UPDATES ON YOUR RIDE?
> *


Body is basically done, flake has arrived, may start painting this week if decide not to french in 2 antennas. Also have plan to pattern more of car than just the roof. Tommorow hopefully will get wheels on so can see if need to slam car with heating or cutting coils.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 11 2010, 10:28 PM~18289985
> *I wonder if he has any car dancer videos, can find them on youtube but not many at all.
> *


:dunno: I GOT A FEW CAR DANCE VIDEOS  BUT THEY ARE ON 8MM FILM! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18290053
> *Body is basically done, flake has arrived, may start painting this week if decide not to french in 2 antennas. Also have plan to pattern more of car than just the roof. Tommorow hopefully will get wheels on so can see if need to slam car with heating or cutting coils.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 11 2010, 10:37 PM~18290073
> *:dunno: I GOT A FEW CAR DANCE VIDEOS  BUT THEY ARE ON 8MM FILM! :biggrin:
> *


I think thats bad thing is the old minitrucks etc where in pre-digital age so not much video and pictures


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint: LATERZ!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18289960
> *that's the LS from more bounce ha ddddddddamn its been a long time  :0
> *


yes it is and its sittin in the back of our shop rotting away now :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> thats street life todd i havent seen that car in years ..... brandy on the rocks that car was clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 11 2010, 10:09 PM~18289819
> *READY TO WATCH SOME FOOTBALL TOMORROW!!! GO RAIDERS!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 12:17 PM~18284645
> * Yes he went to the DARK side for a while.
> *


Yeah I remember...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> JUST AROUND THE CORNER!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > JUST AROUND THE CORNER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anybody know about a good insurence place for the low lows


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18292152
> *Anybody know about a good insurence place for the low lows
> *


AAA CLASSIC CAR INS.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 12 2010, 09:18 AM~18292207
> *AAA CLASSIC CAR INS.
> *


You have the website :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18292152
> *Anybody know about a good insurence place for the low lows
> *


Hagerty Car Insurance is the best. They have agreed values, 0 deductables, pay out fast , free towing, free roadside assistance, unlimited milaege , free glass coverage and on 25k value you pay about 170 bucks a year.

http://www.hagerty.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 12 2010, 09:18 AM~18292207
> *AAA CLASSIC CAR INS.
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > JUST AROUND THE CORNER!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> hno: hno: :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. LUNA :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2010, 09:59 AM~18292505
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


  whats good homie :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 12 2010, 01:08 AM~18290781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 09:50 AM~18292441
> *Hagerty Car Insurance is the best. They have agreed values, 0 deductables, pay out fast , free towing, free roadside assistance, unlimited milaege , free glass coverage and on 25k value you pay about 170 bucks a year.
> 
> http://www.hagerty.com/
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 12 2010, 10:07 AM~18292577
> * whats good homie  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH :h5: JUS ENJOYING THAT MY KIDS ARE BACK IN SCHOOL!!! :thumbsup: WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP MIDNITE! :biggrin: WHERE YOU BEEN HOMIE!?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 09:11 AM~18292152
> *Anybody know about a good insurence place for the low lows
> *


:biggrin: QUE SHOW MI GATITO :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18289936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I POSTED IT CAUSE IT WAS A BAD ASS PIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18289969
> *tell them nana :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: TOLD AND RETOLD!!!! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 12 2010, 10:39 AM~18292797
> *:biggrin: TOLD AND RETOLD!!!!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

as long as we show support to everything rite????

























<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jb1rmHEMszw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jb1rmHEMszw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 09:46 AM~18292413
> *You have the website  :biggrin:
> *


www.aaa.com


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18292552
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


not shit just working on my ride vegas is right around the corner :uh: :uh:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

_Someone told me this was last year....
I think it was posted to let gente know its happening this year too. Right?_

Ya it's every New Years day but its out in California.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sophisticated Few would like to thank everyone that made it out yesterday to the meeting.
Intruders, Spirit , Majestics , Dukes , Society , United , Phoeniquera Classics, Identity, Slow Lane, Silent Breeze , Rollerz Only , Viejitos , Alma. 

If I missed anyone I do apologize.

Thank You for your support on our up coming Benefit Show n Shine for Peter "LUV" Lopez This Sunday Aug 15Th...

Thanks, 
Carlos Mena


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Aug 12 2010, 12:41 PM~18294099
> *Sophisticated Few would like to thank everyone that made it out yesterday  to the meeting.
> Intruders, Spirit , Majestics , Dukes , Society , United , Phoeniquera Classics, Identity, Slow Lane, Silent Breeze , Rollerz Only , Viejitos , Alma.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Aug 12 2010, 01:41 PM~18294099
> *Sophisticated Few would like to thank everyone that made it out yesterday  to the meeting.
> Intruders, Spirit , Majestics , Dukes , Society , United , Phoeniquera Classics, Identity, Slow Lane, Silent Breeze , Rollerz Only , Viejitos , Alma.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 10:03 PM~18289789



You guys are really taking your corona drinking a lil to serious now!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

YEAH I POSTED IT CAUSE IT WAS A BAD ASS PIC!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 12 2010, 01:41 PM~18294605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: what? Don't hate Mando!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18294605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some southside shit right there!!! :biggrin: I remember those days washer and dryer outside but filled with BUDWIESER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Aug 12 2010, 01:41 PM~18294099
> *Sophisticated Few would like to thank everyone that made it out yesterday  to the meeting.
> Intruders, Spirit , Majestics , Dukes , Society , United , Phoeniquera Classics, Identity, Slow Lane, Silent Breeze , Rollerz Only , Viejitos , Alma.
> 
> ...


We couldn't make it. The text said 4pm an everyone was working. But we're in! Pm me with details.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!where is justin az and Big ben are they out playing video games????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 12 2010, 04:47 PM~18295742
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!where is justin az and Big ben are they out playing video games????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn that's true they haven't been on!!!

I think they out playing pool!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 12 2010, 04:53 PM~18295793
> *Damn that's true they haven't been on!!!
> 
> I think they out playing APB for 2 az siders????
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2010, 10:30 AM~18292737
> *:biggrin: QUE SHOW MI GATITO :wave:
> *


Qvo mando just here waiting for Vegas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: locdownmexikan, ART LOKS, J69RAGTOP69, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X



what up gato!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres something to watch incase you guys get bored.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 12 2010, 04:47 PM~18295742
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!where is justin az and Big ben are they out playing video games????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :x: :drama:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 12 2010, 05:12 PM~18295944
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: locdownmexikan, ART LOKS, J69RAGTOP69, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X
> what up gato!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Lol akinomas dawg waiting for Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 05:50 PM~18296230
> *:yes:  :yes:  :x:  :drama:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

uffin: wut up O.G. AZ SIDE


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 06:30 PM~18296074
> *Heres something to watch incase you guys get bored.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 12 2010, 05:53 PM~18296251
> *:wave:
> *


  what's up dawg are you comming out on Saturday


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 05:30 PM~18296074
> *Heres something to watch incase you guys get bored.....
> 
> 
> ...



Nice those were the days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 12 2010, 10:37 AM~18292782
> *YUP YOU KNOW IT FOR LIFE SO FUK DA HATERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> YEAH I POSTED IT CAUSE IT WAS A BAD ASS PIC!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 GANGSTA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 12 2010, 12:20 PM~18293485
> *:0
> not shit just working on my ride vegas is right around the corner  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2010, 06:14 PM~18296407
> *:0 :0 :0 GANGSTA!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 12 2010, 04:53 PM~18295793
> *Damn that's true they haven't been on!!!
> 
> I think they out playing pool!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OG out by the swimming pool!!!!!!!!!!well they both better help each other out by putting suntan lotion on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 12 2010, 01:08 PM~18293866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: THIS EVENT IS BADASS!!! :h5: I WENT TO IT THIS YEAR WITH THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 06:02 PM~18296328
> *  what's up dawg are you comming out on Saturday
> *


 :yes: ill be there should be a good time.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 12 2010, 06:21 PM~18296454
> *OG out by the swimming pool!!!!!!!!!!well they both better help each other out by putting suntan lotion on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *


Hahaha justin going to need like 4 hours to put suntan lotion on Ben hahahaha


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 12 2010, 06:25 PM~18296480
> *:yes: ill be there should be a good time.....
> *


You know how we doit AZ side familia is always good times


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 12 2010, 04:47 PM~18295742
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!where is justin az and Big ben are they out playing video games????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT WORD THEY WERE SEEN AT SALT RIVER TUBBING TOGETHER!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 12 2010, 06:45 PM~18296619
> *JUST GOT WORD THEY WERE SEEN AT SALT RIVER TUBBING TOGETHER!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Hahaha fckng mike :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 12 2010, 06:45 PM~18296619
> *JUST GOT WORD THEY WERE SEEN AT SALT RIVER TUBBING TOGETHER!
> *


holding hands no rope :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up 1Vato64 are you ready for your big day


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo 94sikdeville602 is been a while your comming out Saturday


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish Id been swimming or playing pool. NO ****. I just been grinding calipers , mixing some paint with flake and sleeping. :biggrin: 

LocDownMexikan, Did you check out Hagerty? Ive filed 3 claims (glass,electrical and a wreck) and they pay out everytime without much wait, soon will file a mechanical claim as well.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18297118
> *I wish Id been swimming or playing pool. NO ****. I just been grinding calipers , mixing some paint with flake and sleeping.  :biggrin:
> 
> LocDownMexikan, Did you check out Hagerty?  Ive filed 3 claims (glass,electrical and a wreck) and they pay out everytime without much wait, soon will file a mechanical claim as well.
> *


Yea I'm working on it.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18294605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, that's us! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 12 2010, 02:43 PM~18294622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> YES SIR  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 05:30 PM~18296074
> *Heres something to watch incase you guys get bored.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Posting this up for a homie !

1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398














































Also for Sale 59 impala Also


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18297343
> *
> *


sik video azmobn06


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Aug 12 2010, 08:08 PM~18297415
> *sik video azmobn06
> *


why you telling me :uh: , I didn't post it :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 07:04 PM~18297385
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


nice rides!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Aug 12 2010, 05:45 PM~18296619
> *JUST GOT WORD THEY WERE SEEN AT SALT RIVER TUBBING TOGETHER!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats funny as hell!!! fucked up part id I pictured it too!! :uh: :wow: :angry: I bet they didnt need a tube!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 12 2010, 07:49 PM~18297746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats funny as hell!!! fucked up part id I pictured it too!!  :uh:  :wow:  :angry: I bet they didnt need a tube!!!
> *


you pictured it cause YOU ARE A ****! :barf:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Fucking Luna, I invited him to the torta fest tonight and he didn't want to go!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 12 2010, 07:56 PM~18297817
> *Fucking Luna, I invited him to the torta fest tonight and he didn't want to go!!!!
> *


What Torta Fest?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

My wifes softball game!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 08:57 PM~18297824
> *What Torta Fest?
> *


x96


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 07:58 PM~18297834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Vid Dan!!!!! Saw some Mazdarotti in that one, some '63 Me and my old '69.....although I think it belonged to Papa Head at that time.....was that Randy's Cadi???? the Blazer was killing it again.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18297883
> *My wifes softball game!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 12 2010, 05:28 PM~18296498
> *Hahaha justin going to need like 4 hours to put suntan lotion on Ben hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 12 2010, 07:56 PM~18297817
> *Fucking Luna, I invited him to the torta fest tonight and he didn't want to go!!!!
> *


I am busy Puto!!  
Jus cuz all you gatta do is show up with your camera to the show. Some of us got lotsa shit to do!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18297775
> *you pictured it cause YOU ARE A ****! :barf:
> *


Its on now Art Linkletter!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:06 PM~18297930
> *Cool Vid Dan!!!!!  Saw some Mazdarotti in that one, some '63 Me and my old '69.....although I think it belonged to Papa Head at that time.....was that Randy's Cadi????  the Blazer was killing it again.
> *



I thought the caddy was Cream of the Crop before the makeover... could be wrong


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18297118
> *I wish Id been swimming or playing pool. NO ****. I just been grinding BENS calipers , mixing some BODY paint with BIG BEN and sleeping.  :biggrin:
> .....................lmfao....jus effin with u JUSTIN
> LocDownMexikan, Did you check out Hagerty?  Ive filed 3 claims (glass,electrical and a wreck) and they pay out everytime without much wait, soon will file a mechanical claim as well.
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 12 2010, 08:09 PM~18297967
> *Its on now Art Linkletter!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ok......Allen Alda!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18297930
> *Cool Vid Dan!!!!!  Saw some Mazdarotti in that one, some '63 Me and my old '69.....although I think it belonged to Papa Head at that time.....was that Randy's Cadi????   the Blazer was killing it again.
> *


THAT EURO LAC IS RAY FROM WORLD WIDE, THE OTHER ONE IS EITHER TODDS OR MARIOS


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:06 PM~18297930
> *Cool Vid Dan!!!!!  Saw some Mazdarotti in that one, some '63 Me and my old '69.....although I think it belonged to Papa Head at that time.....was that Randy's Cadi????  the Blazer was killing it again.
> *



that was raymonds cadi i had the big body at that time you knowwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 08:18 PM~18298069
> *THAT EURO LAC IS RAY FROM WORLD WIDE, THE OTHER ONE IS EITHER TODDS OR MARIOS
> *


RIGHT RIGHT Now that I look at it it is RAY.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18297883
> *My wifes softball game!!!!!
> *


my uncle was a coach for a womens sofball team when i was a kid!!!!!!
tortaville every week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 08:21 PM~18298095
> *that was raymonds cadi i had the big body at that time you knowwwwww :biggrin:
> *


sorry Randy sthir! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

damn its cool to see someone has old videos brings back memories, hey Art tell compita to bust out the videos he has member his big ass camera he had :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18298139
> *damn its cool to see someone has old videos brings back memories, hey Art tell compita to bust out the videos he has member his big ass camera he had :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know he used to get all the excitement!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 12 2010, 08:23 PM~18298125
> *my uncle was a coach for a womens sofball team when i was a kid!!!!!!
> tortaville every week!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Art Loks! _Your_ Avatar makes me dizzy...... :wow:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:26 PM~18298163
> *:biggrin: I know he used to get all the excitement!
> *



yes sir alot of evidence  he has on film :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18297385
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


damn, my two favorite year impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 08:28 PM~18298182
> *yes sir alot of evidence   he has on film :0
> *


hey remember the time you were throwing ice on the stage? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 09:58 PM~18297834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KEEP THEM COMING! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:29 PM~18298194
> *hey remember the time you were throwing ice on the stage? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: shrekdizzle, Art Buck, JB602, Cadi4life, Justin-Az, 1968custom, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick, SOUTHSIDE_D, DREWMILL

WHAT UP FELLAS!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18298239
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: shrekdizzle, Art Buck, JB602, Cadi4life, Justin-Az, 1968custom, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick, SOUTHSIDE_D, DREWMILL
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW JUST REMEMBERING THE OLD DAYS :biggrin: WITH MY BOY ART


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 08:35 PM~18298257
> *YOU KNOW JUST REMEMBERING THE OLD DAYS :biggrin: WITH MY BOY ART
> *


  good times  .......


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:37 PM~18298277
> * good times  .......
> *



CIRCLE OF TRUST :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:27 PM~18298175
> *Art Loks!  Your Avatar makes me dizzy...... :wow:
> *


go towards the light art buck!!
:wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 09:24 PM~18298139
> *damn its cool to see someone has old videos brings back memories, hey Art tell compita to bust out the videos he has member his big ass camera he had :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


oh yeah back memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life+Aug 12 2010, 08:38 PM~18298284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there Coronas on the other side? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18298239
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: shrekdizzle, Art Buck, JB602, Cadi4life, Justin-Az, 1968custom, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick, SOUTHSIDE_D, DREWMILL
> 
> ...


just got done watchin that stupid movie vampire sucks with my son!!
it sucked!!!! :uh:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:26 PM~18298163
> *:biggrin: I know he used to get all the excitement!
> *


oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!member you member :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 09:39 PM~18298299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> oh yeah back memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 09:41 PM~18298314
> *oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!member you member :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YES I MEMBER YOU PEEKING IN THE HOTEL ROOMS WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 09:38 PM~18298284
> *CIRCLE OF TRUST :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 09:42 PM~18298335
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!
> *



CHILLIN AND YOU


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:37 PM~18298277
> * good times  .......
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:39 PM~18298302
> *
> Are there Coronas on the other side? :wow:
> *


in the dryer!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 08:43 PM~18298345
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup Compita how's it going Homie?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 09:42 PM~18298328
> *YES I MEMBER YOU PEEKING IN THE HOTEL ROOMS WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


just don't tell no one homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 08:44 PM~18298361
> *just don't tell no one homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Toooooo late!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 09:44 PM~18298361
> *just don't tell no one homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I WONT ITS A SECRET HOMIE


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:44 PM~18298360
> *'sup Compita how's it going Homie?
> *


just watching the videos and pictures that u post of the truck and remember back memories!!!!!!how you doing homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18298382
> *just watching the videos and pictures that u post of the truck and remember back memories!!!!!!how you doing homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm all good. Just wished I worried about cameras and shit like that back in the day......instead I just worried about the beer and cruising


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18298385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMM beer! You are making us thirsty!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:45 PM~18298368
> *Toooooo late!
> *


I know uh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good times as always!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:48 PM~18298401
> *I'm all good.  Just wished I worried about cameras and shit like that back in the day......instead I just worried about the beer and cruising
> *



DONT FORGET THE BISHES


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18298239
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: shrekdizzle, Art Buck, JB602, Cadi4life, Justin-Az, 1968custom, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick, SOUTHSIDE_D, DREWMILL
> 
> ...


Not much just watching a movie on netflix.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 09:50 PM~18298434
> *Not much just watching a movie on netflix.
> *


AND EATING POPCORN :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 10:50 PM~18298434
> *Not much just watching a porno on netflix.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298450
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



MAMON :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

These are the only ones that I scanned in so far....


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 10:52 PM~18298454
> *MAMON :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 09:51 PM~18298446
> *AND EATING POPCORN :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298450
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


They aint got no porn on netflix so gotta go to redtube and youporn for that. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 10:54 PM~18298472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sick homie!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298455
> *These are the only ones that I scanned in so far....
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I HAVENT SEEN SOME OF THOSE IN A MINUTE WOW THE GRAND PRIX CLEAN ASS CAR


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Aug 12 2010, 08:52 PM~18298458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298455
> *These are the only ones that I scanned in so far....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 10:55 PM~18298485
> *They aint got no porn on netflix so gotta go to redtube and youporn for that.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18298463
> *:drama:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :h5:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 09:56 PM~18298505
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



DAMN WAS THAT ME :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 08:55 PM~18298493
> *DAMN I HAVENT SEEN SOME OF THOSE IN A MINUTE WOW THE GRAND PRIX CLEAN ASS CAR
> *


I gotta pry some of the pics that Tim has out from his hands so that I can scan them


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, Cadi4life, Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., *childsplay69*

post some more videos :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 08:56 PM~18298505
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You like that one huh?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 09:57 PM~18298515
> *DAMN WAS THAT ME :biggrin:
> *


That was your truck? Its sick. Im gonna call my grandma to see if any old minitruck are still in Mississippi.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:57 PM~18298517
> *I gotta pry some of the pics that Tim has out from his hands so that I can scan them
> *



ILL HELP YOU ----------NEVERMIND HES TOO BIG :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 12 2010, 09:59 PM~18298532
> *That was your truck? Its sick. Im gonna call my grandma to see if any old minitruck are still in Mississippi.
> *



YES A LONG TIME AGO :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:02 PM~18298558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW I KNOW WHAT TO GET TERMITE FOR HIS B-DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18298544
> *YES A LONG TIME AGO :biggrin:
> *


Theres guy in Suprise building a "retro mini". Make me feel old to hear it called retro.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18298560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:58 PM~18298519
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, Cadi4life, Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., childsplay69
> 
> ...



Editing one now... wont be up til tomorrow thou... Its one with good ol George Washington :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C., :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:  was up bro how u doin ???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 09:05 PM~18298590
> *Editing one now... wont be up til tomorrow thou... Its one with good ol George Washington  :biggrin:
> *


"Whoooos car is that?" "Oh yeah, I know him" hell yeah can't wait to see it!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 10:08 PM~18298610
> *"Whoooos car is that?"  "Oh yeah, I know him"  hell yeah can't wait to see it!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:02 PM~18298558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He can get the hat also :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298455
> *These are the only ones that I scanned in so far....
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: Damn ... you guys never took pics of the bikes back then huh  




:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18298594
> * PHOENIX PRIME C.C., :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:   was up bro how u doin ???
> *


SUP MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 10:08 PM~18298610
> *"Whoooos car is that?"  "Oh yeah, I know him"  hell yeah can't wait to see it!
> *



Its funny cuz Tim was talking shit to him, and George had his T Top Impala :wow:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMOKIE U SMOKIN MY SHIT  :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 09:11 PM~18298631
> *:angry:  Damn ... you guys never took pics of the bikes back then huh
> :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bro.....I never took any pics of anything.......These were George Moreno's or Tim's......They just gave me copies. 

Tim has a bunch of pics that I will try to get.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 10:11 PM~18298638
> *SUP MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER....
> *


ABOUT TO ROLL ME UP A LIL BURRITO . :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 09:12 PM~18298645
> *Its funny cuz Tim was talking shit to him, and George had his T Top Impala :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

alright Homies! I'm out!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 10:12 PM~18298645
> *Its funny cuz Tim was talking shit to him, and George had his T Top Impala :wow:
> *



YOU MEAN HIS HOLLYWOOD TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 10:13 PM~18298658
> *Sorry Bro.....I never took any pics of anything.......These were George Moreno's or Tim's......They just gave me copies.
> 
> Tim has a bunch of pics that I will try to get.
> *



DID YOU SAY GEORGE I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN A MINUTE :0


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 12 2010, 10:12 PM~18298646
> *SMOKIE U SMOKIN MY SHIT  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


NAW YOU NO I DONT BE FUXIN WIT YOUR SHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 10:13 PM~18298658
> *Sorry Bro.....I never took any pics of anything.......These were George Moreno's or Tim's......They just gave me copies.
> 
> Tim has a bunch of pics that I will try to get.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 10:17 PM~18298703
> *NAW YOU NO I DONT BE FUXIN WIT YOUR SHIT
> *


   tomorrow it's friday am gona get u <span style='color:red'>420: LOL JK UNLESS U WANT 2 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 09:54 PM~18298472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 12 2010, 10:21 PM~18298741
> *   tomorrow it's friday am gona get u <span style='color:red'>420: LOL JK UNLESS U WANT 2 ....... :biggrin:
> *


I GOT FIRED ON MY DAY OFF


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

some pics from the homies from last weekend at checker (o,rilieys)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 12 2010, 08:58 PM~18297834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 09:54 PM~18298472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:02 PM~18298558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Aug 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18298574
> *NOW I KNOW WHAT TO GET TERMITE FOR HIS B-DAY :biggrin:
> *


How'd you know :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 12 2010, 10:57 PM~18299028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hella bright out there...did you get rid of the shakes?? :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 12 2010, 06:22 PM~18296459
> *:thumbsup: THIS EVENT IS BADASS!!! :h5: I WENT TO IT THIS YEAR WITH THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ!!! :biggrin:
> *


The Hop the next day was just as good! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 12 2010, 11:17 PM~18299175
> *The Hop the next day was just as good! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 12 2010, 11:28 PM~18299272
> *yessir... im ready for the sorryass bank to hurryup and i wanna get out the and hook everyone up
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Aug 12 2010, 12:28 AM~18290653
> *yes it is and its sittin in the back of our shop rotting away now :0
> *


damn really, I just saw jose not too long ago that car was badass back them man.


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18298458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 13 2010, 01:26 AM~18299757
> *damn really, I just saw jose not too long ago that car was badass back them man.
> *


WHATS UP PUTO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 07:31 AM~18300489
> *WHAT UP MIKEY!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 09:32 AM~18301186
> *WHAT UP MIKEY!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


JUST WORKING! ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 12 2010, 11:17 PM~18299175
> *The Hop the next day was just as good! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: I SAW THAT ON THE ROLLN VIDEO! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We hope to see everyone there!!! Get there early for good spots!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18301223
> *JUST WORKING! ARE YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND? :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: WORKING ON LAY IT LOW!! :biggrin: YUP I AM READY FOR THE WEEKEND! :thumbsup: WHAT YOU GONNA GET INTO THIS WEEKEND HOMIE? BESIDES AN 18PK OF BUDLIGHT! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 13 2010, 09:41 AM~18301252
> *We hope to see everyone there!!! Get there early for good spots!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 09:42 AM~18301256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: QUE PASA ART :loco: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 09:48 AM~18301330
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA ART :loco: :wave:
> *


aqui nomas carnal... waitin for my carnalito to come so we can break into some soda machines.....uh i mean drill out some locks on some machines that we have here,, my bro is a locksmith! :biggrin: 

yu tu homie how deep??/no ****??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 12 2010, 08:56 PM~18297817
> *Fucking Luna, I invited him to the torta fest tonight and he didn't want to go!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 DID SOMEONE SAY TORTA FEST!!!??? :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 09:51 AM~18301355
> *aqui nomas carnal... waitin for my carnalito to come so we can break into some soda machines.....uh i mean drill out some locks on some machines that we have here,, my bro is a locksmith! :biggrin:
> 
> yu tu homie how deep??/no ****??
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: JUS CHILLIN EN LA CASA CARNAL uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 07:31 AM~18300489
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


What up homie? Did the kids start school already?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*What up Az Side? How's everyone doing? Hey Luna what about that game last night Cowgirls thought they had it from the get go huh I know you told me it's only preseason..!!! Well you all have a great day homies!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18297963
> *I am busyFIXED!  :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18301619
> *FIXED!  :biggrin:
> *


He's mad cause the cowgirls lost to the RADIDERS!!! last night :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up MANDOS69C/10? I have to clarify which mando :biggrin: hahahahaha
How's it going homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:33 AM~18301632
> *What up MANDOS69C/10? I have to clarify which mando  :biggrin: hahahahaha
> How's it going homie?
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!  I AM DOING GOOD  JUS GLAD THAT THE KIDS ARE IN SCHOOL NOW! :thumbsup: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:25 AM~18301589
> *What up homie? Did the kids start school already?
> *


WHAT UP OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD MORNIN!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:32 AM~18301629
> *He's mad cause the cowgirls lost to the RADIDERS!!! last night :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:27 AM~18301602
> *What up Az Side? How's everyone doing? Hey Luna what about that game last night Cowgirls thought they had it from the get go huh I know you told me it's only preseason..!!! Well you all have a great day homies!!!
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 10:42 AM~18301688
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!  I AM DOING GOOD  JUS GLAD THAT THE KIDS ARE IN SCHOOL NOW! :thumbsup: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



That's good to hear I bet it's all quiet now huh till they get home :biggrin: I'm ok just hanging in there that's all I can do..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 10:44 AM~18301702
> *WHAT UP OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GOOD MORNIN!!!
> 
> ...



Morning Art make sure you take alot of pics on saturday :biggrin: I'm not gonna make it out there and C has to work at the park and club so she's not gonna make it.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 10:44 AM~18301709
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

isnt it fat ass friday???? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 11:04 AM~18301826
> *Morning Art make sure you take alot of pics on saturday :biggrin: I'm not gonna make it out there and C has to work at the park and club so she's not gonna make it.
> *


I WILL OG YOU KNOW ME!!!
AND C. CANT MAKE IT....
AND MY MODEL GOT A NEW BOYFRIEND,,,, AND HE TRIPPIN OVER THE MODEL STUFF, SO SHE LIKE GIVING ME EXCUSES, I TOLD HER ITS COOL JUST NOT TO LET DAT FOOL TREAT HER LIKE A PUPPET,,,, NOT GOOD :nono:
OH WELL ALL THE HOMIES WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Mesa, AZ show, I attended back in 1999


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:12 AM~18301880
> *Mesa, AZ I show I attended back in 1999
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAM HOMIE!! :biggrin: 

YOU EVERYWHERE!!!
LOL!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes Sir, I was. I'll download some Vid's from 1988 later this week


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:31 AM~18302004
> *Yes Sir, I was. I'll download some Vid's from 1988 later this week
> *


RIGHT ON!!!!
NOW WE GOIN WAY BACK,,,, HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET SOME OTHER GENTE TO POST UP SOME OLD STUFF TOO!!!

THX! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 07:32 AM~18300497
> *WHATS UP PUTO?
> *


q onda miguel how you doing perro :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:31 AM~18302004
> *Yes Sir, I was. I'll download some Vid's from 1988 later this week
> *


???????????? damn I was 4 yrs old in 1988 and tata luna was like 70 lmao sup tata


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:32 AM~18301629
> *He's mad cause the cowgirls lost to the RADIDERS!!! last night :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes one for Big Ass Friday!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This in my 66 Ventura shaved and sittin on Supremes and 5.20s. Will soon be slammed few more inches, flaked out, candy painted , patterned out and laced. Gonna take it retro meets modern :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CARS COMIN ALONG DOPE!!
THATS KINDA BIG RANFLA FOR A LIL JUSTIN!!!
JUST LIKE MY FAT ASS IN MY LIL TRUCK!!











> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 13 2010, 02:53 PM~18303381
> *This in my 66 Ventura shaved and sittin on Supremes and 5.20s. Will soon be slammed few more inches, flaked out, candy painted , patterned out and laced. Gonna take it retro meets modern  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JUSTIN YOU GONA BE THE COOLEST COP IN McNairy County!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 03:02 PM~18303439
> *CARS COMIN ALONG DOPE!!
> THATS KINDA BIG RANFLA FOR A LIL JUSTIN!!!
> JUST LIKE MY FAT ASS IN MY LIL TRUCK!!
> *


Thanks Art Lok . It comin along slowly but surely, no rush though as want to get it right. Still got some more body stuff to do to it then off to the paint booth. Hey check out Chawps thread for some more pics of other local cars at the shop. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=533604&st=680


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 13 2010, 03:12 PM~18303501
> *Thanks Art Lok . It comin along slowly but surely, no rush though as want to get it right. Still got some more body stuff to do to it then off to the paint booth. Hey check out Chawps thread for some more pics of other local cars at the shop.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=533604&st=680
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:12 AM~18301880
> *Mesa, AZ show, I attended back in 1999
> 
> 
> ...


Badass video Doggy! Hey you coming to the show tomorrow? La Raza, Mi Vida, and United Dreams are rollin in together. Wondering if your ragtop is in the caravan to? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 13 2010, 03:24 PM~18303584
> *Badass video Doggy! Hey you coming to the show tomorrow? La Raza, Mi Vida, and United Dreams are rollin in together. Wondering if your ragtop is in the caravan to? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup AZ! Got another oldie Hop tape... Hope it gets you guys hyped up for the weekend and show for tomorrow...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 03:30 PM~18303622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass loks. The bomb pic is my favorite


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18303704
> *badass loks. The bomb pic is my favorite
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 13 2010, 09:43 AM~18301267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW NOT TILL NEXT WEEK! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 13 2010, 10:32 AM~18301629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IN A MINUTE I WILL BE A WHOLE LOT BETTER WITH A BEER IN MY HAND :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18303704
> *badass loks. The bomb pic is my favorite
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pics man.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM OUT PUTOS. SEE EVERYONE MANANA


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18298239
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: shrekdizzle, Art Buck, JB602, Cadi4life, Justin-Az, 1968custom, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick, SOUTHSIDE_D, DREWMILL
> 
> ...


 :wave: sup homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Aug 13 2010, 03:50 PM~18303755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To late homie I read your mind before you even typed it hit sent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup Homies... Im Looking for a Leftside quarter glass for a 69-70 Impala Convertable.. Please hit me up if you have one or know where I might find one..

Thx


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18303704
> *badass loks. The bomb pic is my favorite
> 
> 
> ...


YA BAD ASS PICS YOU TAKE BRO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 03:50 PM~18303755
> *ANOTHER 24 PACK OF BUDLIGHT :biggrin:
> WHAT UP ART? ARE ROLLING TO IDENTITY SHOW?
> NAW NOT TILL NEXT WEEK! :biggrin:
> *


DAM SKIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18304091
> *DAM SKIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LEAVE SKIPPY ALONE FOOL! HE DIDNT DO ANYTHING TO YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 04:02 PM~18303834
> *oh ok
> To late homie I read your mind before you even typed it hit sent!!! :biggrin:
> *


LET FINSH MY BEER AT LEAST! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 04:47 PM~18304106
> *LEAVE SKIPPY ALONE FOOL! HE DIDNT DO ANYTHING TO YOU! :biggrin:
> *


IM OUTEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:12 AM~18301880
> *Mesa, AZ show, I attended back in 1999
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18303701
> *Wasssup AZ!  Got another oldie Hop tape... Hope it gets you guys hyped up for the weekend and show for tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 13 2010, 04:09 PM~18303881
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18304115
> *LET FINSH MY BEER AT LEAST! :biggrin:
> *



I was gonna hit you with beers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:27 AM~18301602
> *What up Az Side? How's everyone doing? Hey Luna what about that game last night Cowgirls thought they had it from the get go huh I know you told me it's only preseason..!!! Well you all have a great day homies!!!
> *


Only pre-season Cowgirl fans just remember When **** got sacked three times the frist string offense was in there!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*What up Homies? Hope you all have a great weekend!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 05:15 PM~18304292
> *I was gonna hit you with beers!!! :biggrin:
> *


THEN BEAT ME DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 13 2010, 06:21 PM~18304650
> *THEN BEAT ME DOWN! :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*A Few Back In The Day Pic's

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/MAJESTICS/MAJESTICSHOW18.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/MAJESTICS/PHXSHOWS020.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/MAJESTICS/MAJESTICSHOW7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/MAJESTICS/MAJESTICSHOW6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:12 AM~18301880
> *Mesa, AZ show, I attended back in 1999
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 06:29 PM~18304686
> *A Few Back In The Day Pic's
> 
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/MAJESTICS/MAJESTICSHOW18.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



Yo, is that a Majestic pic nic @ Estrella park, back in the day??? That black on black Fleetwood was sickkkk.... It has black leather in the inside too.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 13 2010, 07:25 PM~18305003
> *Yo, is that a Majestic pic nic @ Estrella park, back in the day??? That black on black Fleetwood was sickkkk.... It has black leather in the inside too.. :biggrin:
> *



Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 13 2010, 02:43 PM~18303701
> *Wasssup AZ!  Got another oldie Hop tape... Hope it gets you guys hyped up for the weekend and show for tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


sick Video!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

BIG RICKS OLD PICS SPIRIT CAR CLUB


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18305252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 13 2010, 07:05 PM~18305252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Que Pasa gato?


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Aug 13 2010, 08:19 PM~18305334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 09:03 PM~18305622
> *Que Pasa gato?
> *


Ke rollo playa


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18305692
> *Ke rollo playa
> *


Nothing much just here!! Did you get your car painted again or is it still the same


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18305252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: NICE PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:banghead: :run: :banghead: :run:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 09:55 PM~18305948
> *:banghead: :run: :banghead: :run:
> *



What's wrong with you homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18305975
> *What's wrong with you homie?
> *


:angry: FAMILY DRIVING ME NUTS!!! :rant:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18306113
> *:angry: FAMILY DRIVING ME NUTS!!! :rant:
> *


Oh go hide and drink a beer :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*DAMN FRIDAY THE 13TH BUT IT WAS A GOOD ONE FOR ME :biggrin: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 10:31 PM~18306197
> *DAMN FRIDAY THE 13TH BUT IT WAS A GOOD ONE FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


og i missed you today but i will make my rounds in da manana!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 13 2010, 10:37 PM~18306220
> *og i missed you today but i will make my rounds in da manana!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


OK THANKS!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 13 2010, 11:29 PM~18306474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish we could make this event, some of the RIDERZ have prior commitments :happysad:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 13 2010, 02:53 PM~18303381
> *This in my 66 Ventura shaved and sittin on Supremes and 5.20s. Will soon be slammed few more inches, flaked out, candy painted , patterned out and laced. Gonna take it retro meets modern  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JUSTIN THAT SITS CLEAN BRO WITH THEM SUPREMES AND 5.20S!!! LOOKING BAD ASS!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Aug 14 2010, 06:09 AM~18307004
> *DAMN JUSTIN THAT SITS CLEAN BRO WITH THEM SUPREMES AND 5.20S!!! LOOKING BAD ASS!!!      :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man its got another week orr so of body work then can put it in the paint booth. After that gonna ask smeone to show me how to heat springs as can still drop it another 2-3".


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Aug 14 2010, 06:15 AM~18307017
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18305252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 68 with hide away head lights has always been one of my favorite az cars... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18297385
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> ...


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18305252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity at Kileys last night setting up for the show


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 14 2010, 10:40 AM~18308017
> *Identity at Kileys last night setting up for the show
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 14 2010, 10:40 AM~18308017
> *Identity at Kileys last night setting up for the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: lookin good nice pics
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 14 2010, 10:50 AM~18308071
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  lookin good nice pics
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro! Today going to be a good day! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup homies


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 14 2010, 10:51 AM~18308077
> *thanks bro! Today going to be a good day!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


cant wait to see all the pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18308290
> *sup homies
> *


What up? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 14 2010, 11:29 AM~18308324
> *What up? :biggrin:
> *


whats good :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 14 2010, 11:34 AM~18308350
> *whats good :biggrin:
> *



Just chillin watching tv..Are you going to the identity show?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NICE ASS DAY TO GET FUCKED UP! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18308534
> *NICE ASS DAY TO GET FUCKED UP! :biggrin:
> *


any day good for you fucker :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18308534
> *NICE ASS DAY TO GET FUCKED UP! :biggrin:
> *



X2 especially when you feeling down!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 14 2010, 12:13 PM~18308582
> *any day good for you fucker :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

move in is @ 6am to 10 am


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Aug 14 2010, 11:03 AM~18308158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18308534
> *NICE ASS DAY TO GET FUCKED UP! :biggrin:
> *


YUP!!!


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:around:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:around: :around: :nicoderm: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 14 2010, 05:44 PM~18310095
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: SUP SERGIO :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 14 2010, 03:07 PM~18309552
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18308534
> *NICE ASS DAY TO GET FUCKED UP! :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: IT SURE IS!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18308290
> *sup homies
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Found these surfin Lay It Low!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 14 2010, 07:28 PM~18310538
> *Found these surfin Lay It Low!
> *


:biggrin: YOU DID IT NOW HECTOR!  JUSTIN IS GONNA BE ALL hno: hno: hno: WHEN HE SEES THESE PICS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 14 2010, 07:28 PM~18310538
> *Found these surfin Lay It Low!
> *


Thanks Hector  These are sick. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 14 2010, 07:10 PM~18310445
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


  chillin at the house homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Can anybody send me the link to some center gold 13inch rims on Craiglists? :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 14 2010, 09:13 PM~18311036
> *Can anybody send me the link to some center gold 13inch rims on Craiglists? :happysad:
> *



http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1892199387.html


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up regal85?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18311072
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1892199387.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 14 2010, 10:08 PM~18311307
> *:thumbsup:
> *


better pic i couldnt tell if they were faded or wtf


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 09:34 PM~18305841
> *:wow: NICE PICS! :thumbsup:
> *


thaks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 14 2010, 10:22 PM~18311414
> *better pic i couldnt tell if they were faded or wtf
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he said they were faded......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>64 Joe won the chrome kit wraffle!

And Mike won Best in Show 90's!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Found this pic online and had to share it. Truly shows more cars where used as lowriders back in the day.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Compita?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

2010 IDENTITY C.C. Summer Jam @ Kiley's. Just a few pic. more to come....


----------



## badboynaz (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 14 2010, 06:18 AM~18307022
> *Thanks man its got another week orr so of body work then can put it in the paint booth. After that gonna ask smeone to show me how to heat springs as can still drop it another 2-3".
> *


Justin,

I've been building hot rods since I was in high school. (about 25 years and yes i'm old). Heating the springs is not only a bad idea it's VERY dangerous. It takes more time and work but take the springs out and cut half a coil off each spring or even a quarter would be better and reinstall them until you reach the ride height you desire. (you may have to remove cut and replace more than once better to cut to little than to much) When you heat the springs you have to heat them to the point of colapse wich is not smart with a 5000 pound car on top of them and most of the time afterwards it doesn't set even. If you cut each spring evenly the spring rate is even between the springs. When heated you change the spring rate and they may not be heated evenly or in the same place on each spring and you take the chance of that spring colapsing while driving down the road. So please take some extra time and buy an air powered cutoff tool and safe cruising for all. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 14 2010, 07:18 PM~18310479
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO GUEY! :biggrin:
> *


como la cancion BIEN PEDO BIEN LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Aug 15 2010, 01:17 AM~18312185
> *2010 IDENTITY C.C. Summer Jam @ Kiley's. Just a few pic. more to come....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic's :biggrin:


----------



## badboynaz (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 13 2010, 06:31 PM~18304702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW looks like my car :wow: 

http://i34.tinypic.com/2zqh6y1.jpg


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Aug 15 2010, 01:44 AM~18312219
> *Justin,
> 
> I've been building hot rods since I was in high school. (about 25 years and yes i'm old). Heating the springs is not only a bad idea it's VERY dangerous. It takes more time and work but take the springs out and cut half a coil off each spring or even a quarter would be better and reinstall them until you reach the ride height you desire. (you may have to remove cut and replace more than once better to cut to little than to much) When you heat the springs you have to heat them to the point of colapse wich is not smart with a 5000 pound car on top of them and most of the time afterwards it doesn't set even. If you cut each spring evenly the spring rate is even between the springs.  When heated you change the spring rate and they may not be heated evenly or in the same place on each spring and you take the chance of that spring colapsing while driving down the road. So please take some extra time and buy an air powered cutoff tool and safe cruising for all. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the advice man. I already have people on other forums worried about grinded calipers and 5" tires on 7" wheels. I was thinking to order custom coils from coil spring specialities or just ride stock height until juiced.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

I need some help from the East Valley riders. Yesterday I was at a birthday party at Stratum Laser tag on Stapley and the 60. My car was broken into and my double din Panasonic DVD player was stolen. If anyone hears or sees one for sale can you please contact me via PM?

Thanks,

Jessie


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 14 2010, 09:40 PM~18311158
> *What up regal85?
> *


just chillin O.G.  how u been?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Aug 15 2010, 02:30 AM~18312297
> *WOW looks like my car :wow:
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2zqh6y1.jpg
> *


can i ask where you got it i think that used to be my car before i sold it :tears:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 01:54 AM~18312241
> *como la cancion BIEN PEDO BIEN LOCO  :biggrin:
> *


Compra un aluma seal cabron para radiator


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 14 2010, 11:19 PM~18311807
> *What up Compita?
> *


'sup OGPLAYER how you doing homegirl???


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: O.G. AZ SIDE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Aug 15 2010, 11:53 AM~18313981
> *Compra un aluma seal cabron para radiator
> *


no sirven esas madres wey :angry: que onda gordo :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 15 2010, 01:42 PM~18314567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was badass mando far but badass I was druuuuuuuuuuuunk :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 02:01 PM~18314682
> *It was badass mando far but badass I was druuuuuuuuuuuunk  :biggrin:
> *



i know you were drunk, when i walked by you kept looking at me


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18314705
> *i know you were drunk, when i walked by you kept looking at me
> *


oh I wasn't drunk yet I was still sober :0 cochino :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies, where are the pics mando????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2010, 02:12 PM~18314748
> *whats up homies, where are the pics mando????
> *


sup ben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 02:13 PM~18314759
> *sup ben  :biggrin:
> *


que onda loco???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2010, 02:12 PM~18314748
> *whats up homies, where are the pics mando????
> *


i didnt take any pix, busy judging. Low Life Magazine took the pics and I think Mark from our club is gonna post some later


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 02:07 PM~18314718
> *oh I wasn't drunk yet I was still sober :0 cochino :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now im worried about partying with you in Vegas! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 15 2010, 02:18 PM~18314788
> *now im worried about partying with you in Vegas!  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 15 2010, 02:18 PM~18314788
> *now im worried about partying with you in Vegas!  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 15 2010, 02:17 PM~18314778
> *i didnt take any pix, busy judging. Low Life Magazine took the pics and I think Mark from our club is gonna post some later
> *


orale homie......................................................


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 15 2010, 03:00 PM~18315036
> *orale homie......................................................
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up OG side, I won the engine chrome kit raffle last night at the Identity show, but my car isnt gonna go that route just yet. So ima sale it for half of what it's worth,,,(120.00). So if n e ones interested PM me...


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 14 2010, 11:10 PM~18311756
> *Found this pic online and had to share it. Truly shows more cars where used as lowriders back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS AN IMPERIALS CAR BACK IN THE DAY...


----------



## badboynaz (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 15 2010, 11:19 AM~18313791
> *can i ask where you got it i think that used to be my car before i sold it :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



I bought it from Big Ben Hernandez (BIG86BEN) last summer :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We posted this earlier an for some reason it disappeared......

CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 15 2010, 06:37 PM~18316344
> *We posted this earlier an for some reason it disappeared......
> 
> CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>
> *



WOW IT DID!!!! I HAD SEEN IT UP EARLIER


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

GUESS WHO THIS IS???? AND WIN A FREE LAP DANCE FROM BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 15 2010, 06:56 PM~18316526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know who it is but i don't want a lap dance so I'll let some one else guess :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Aug 15 2010, 05:38 PM~18315958
> *THAT WAS AN IMPERIALS CAR BACK IN THE DAY...
> *


Found that picture on HAMB where a guy had posted it for some people who looking for that pic. To me the car is sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Aug 15 2010, 06:24 PM~18316239
> *I bought it from Big Ben Hernandez (BIG86BEN) last summer :biggrin:
> *


nice car man.


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Long ass weekend!!! Great times!!! Great support at Sophisticated Few benefit today!!! Hot as hell!! But worth the cause! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY IDENITY, LUNA, & BIG MANDO,....ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WANNA THANK YOU FOR HAVING US OUT THERE AND WANNA THANK YOU FOR A GOOD TIME.....WE NEED TO DO IT AGAIN...AND SOON...(NO ****)....YOU AND MANDO OWE ME AND LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE A BEER.....WE DRANK AND DRANK AND DRANK WAITING FOR YOU FOOLS AND YOU NEVER STOP BY TO HAVE A COLD ONE WITH US......SOOOOOOOO.... YOU OWE US...LOL.....(NO ****)........


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:cool: GT PASSING TRU


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 15 2010, 06:53 PM~18316502
> *WOW IT DID!!!! I HAD SEEN IT UP EARLIER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Aug 15 2010, 12:27 PM~18314155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Big Ben?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 15 2010, 08:46 PM~18317603
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Where are all the pic's from the shows?


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Some more pic. of IDENTITY C.C. 2010 Summer Jam.................................





IMG]http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy279/dads86regal/SANY0364.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I'am sure better pic's will pop up.........._


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 15 2010, 09:02 PM~18317739
> *I'am sure better pic's will pop up..........
> *


looks like a fun time


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 15 2010, 08:40 PM~18317549
> *HEY IDENITY, LUNA, & BIG MANDO,....ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WANNA THANK YOU FOR HAVING US OUT THERE AND WANNA THANK YOU FOR A GOOD TIME.....WE NEED TO DO IT AGAIN...AND SOON...(NO ****)....YOU AND MANDO OWE ME AND LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE A BEER.....WE DRANK AND DRANK AND DRANK WAITING FOR YOU FOOLS AND YOU NEVER STOP BY TO HAVE A COLD ONE WITH US......SOOOOOOOO.... YOU OWE US...LOL.....(NO ****)........
> *


I FUCKIN AGREE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 15 2010, 09:10 PM~18317819
> *looks like a fun time
> *


it was man I was fuckd up :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> What up? How's it going?
> 
> its great getting ready to go to the hospital. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > What up? How's it going?
> >
> > its great getting ready to go to the hospital. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 15 2010, 09:18 PM~18317896
> *that's good text me and let me know k :biggrin:
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 01:54 AM~18312241
> *como la cancion BIEN PEDO BIEN LOCO  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: ERES UN BORRACHO COMO EL MIKEY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 15 2010, 09:57 PM~18318399
> *:cheesy: ERES UN BORRACHO COMO EL MIKEY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


tampoco tampoco verga me ofendes jajajaja


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

crazy 8 bigricks :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:bigricksl:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

SEXY SEVEN :biggrin: GETTN A MAKE OVER NOW WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 15 2010, 10:23 PM~18318643
> *koolaid :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the shit right there!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 15 2010, 10:23 PM~18318643
> *koolaid :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that a bad mofo


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

SPIRITbig mike


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 15 2010, 10:23 PM~18318643
> *koolaid :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wat happend tp this one? last time i seen it was wen i was a lil kid


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18317833
> *I FUCKIN AGREE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU HAVE TO FUCKIN' AGREE !!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 15 2010, 08:13 PM~18317846
> *it was man I was fuckd up :biggrin:
> *



YOU HAD TO BE FUCKED UP......$1.50 BUD LITES....AND WE WAS DOWNIN' 'EM HOMIE.....(NO ****) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 03:27 AM~18319873
> *YOU HAD TO BE FUCKED UP......$1.50 BUD LITES....AND WE WAS DOWNIN' 'EM HOMIE.....(NO ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: really 1.50 did you hear that mike!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 02:30 AM~18319875
> *:biggrin: really 1.50 did you hear that mike!!!!
> *



AND THEY WANTED TO CHARGE MY FULL PRICE AFTER 5......NO MAMIS WEY.....FUCK THAT....I GOT EM FOR A BUCK FIFTY TIL 7P.M..............IT WAS ADDVERTISED.......11-7P.M. DAILY.......SATURDAY WAS DAILY TIL 7 P.M......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 03:33 AM~18319876
> *AND THEY WANTED TO CHARGE MY FUUL PRICE AFTER 5......NO MAMIS WEY.....FUCK THAT....I GOT EM FOR A BUCK FIFTY TIL 7P.M..............IT WAS ADDVERTISED.......11-7P.M. DAILY.......SATURDAY WAS DAILY TIL 7 P.M......
> *


I told you she didn 't like you I was like fuck you you fine ass bitch lol jk she was fine ha :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 02:35 AM~18319880
> *I told you she didn 't like you I was like fuck you you fine ass bitch lol jk she was fine ha :0
> *



NO NOT REALLY......NOT MY CUP OF TEA......I GOT MY CUP OF COFFEE AT HOME THANK YOU.......


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 03:43 AM~18319885
> *NO NOT REALLY......NO MY CUP OF TEA......I GOT MY CUP OF COFFEE AT HOME THANK YOU.......
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i NEED SOME COFFEE TAMBIEN


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

WATCHA DOING SUCIO


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 02:44 AM~18319886
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: i NEED SOME COFFEE TAMBIEN
> *


THIS COFFEE IS ONLY FOR ME.......SHES A ONE OF A KIND CUP... :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 03:55 AM~18319891
> *THIS COFFEE IS ONLY FOR ME.......SHES A ONE OF A KIND CUP... :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 02:46 AM~18319887
> *WATCHA DOING SUCIO
> *



JUST HERE BORD....WANNA GO BACK AND HAVE SOME MORE $1.50 BUD LITES.....


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 03:57 AM~18319896
> *JUST HERE BORD....WANNA GO BACK AND HAVE SOME MORE $1.50 BUD LITES.....
> *


X81 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 02:56 AM~18319893
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :yessad:
> *



THATS CUZ MY CUP IS FULL AND YOURS IS EMPTY....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 02:58 AM~18319898
> *X81 :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE IT WOULD BE CHEAPER IF WE WENT TO CIRCLE K AND BOUGHT EM THER THEN PUT EM IN THE ICE SHEST....I BET THEY'LL BE COLDER THAN THE ONES WE HAD SATURDAY, QUE NO??????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 03:58 AM~18319901
> *THATS CUZ MY CUP IS FULL AND YOURS IS EMPTY....
> *


OOOK NOW MAN AM TIRED ESE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 03:01 AM~18319905
> *OOOK NOW MAN AM TIRED ESE
> *


WELL GO ME-ME'S......HEY!!!!!...NO BABY YET???????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 04:02 AM~18319907
> *WELL GO ME-ME'S......HEY!!!!!...NO BABY YET???????
> *


AM HERE IN THE ROOM WE WAITNIG AND WAITING ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................AND WAITING


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup alex


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 04:25 AM~18319989
> *sup alex
> *



GOOD MORNING HOMIE FROM MELISSA AND I!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:37 AM~18320008
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIE FROM MELISSA AND I!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sup ese


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 04:39 AM~18320011
> *:biggrin: sup ese
> *



HEY HOMIE....WHAT HAPPENED AT THE BAR WHEN I BOUGHT US THE FIRST ROUND????...WHY WERE YOU TELLING ME "SHE DIDNT LIKE ME???"....AND TELL THE TRUTH.....PLZ....


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:43 AM~18320018
> *HEY HOMIE....WHAT HAPPENED AT THE BAR WHEN I BOUGHT US THE FIRST ROUND????...WHY WERE YOU TELLING ME "SHE DIDNT LIKE ME???"....AND TELL THE TRUTH.....PLZ....
> *


she over charged you fool


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Aug 16 2010, 05:53 AM~18320045
> *
> *


q onda loco


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 04:58 AM~18320058
> *she over charged you fool
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE......... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 04:58 AM~18320058
> *she over charged you fool
> *


NO BABY YET????????....WTFuzzy!!!!!!!???????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:59 AM~18320062
> *THANK YOU HOMIE......... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


wtf whats that about  :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 06:00 AM~18320064
> *NO BABY YET????????....WTFuzzy!!!!!!!???????
> *


not yet I wana go home  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 05:01 AM~18320067
> *wtf whats that about   :biggrin:
> *


ILL CALL YOU LATER ABOUT IT........WHERE'S THE BABY??????....WE NEED TO HAVE SOME BEERS SO YOU DONT FEEL THE PAIN DURIN THE DELIVERY....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 15 2010, 07:40 PM~18317549
> *HEY IDENITY, LUNA, & BIG MANDO,....ON BEHALF OF TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB I WANNA THANK YOU FOR HAVING US OUT THERE AND WANNA THANK YOU FOR A GOOD TIME.....WE NEED TO DO IT AGAIN...AND SOON...(NO ****)....YOU AND MANDO OWE ME AND LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE A BEER.....WE DRANK AND DRANK AND DRANK WAITING FOR YOU FOOLS AND YOU NEVER STOP BY TO HAVE A COLD ONE WITH US......SOOOOOOOO.... YOU OWE US...LOL.....(NO ****)........
> *


Thanks Bro!!! Sorry we dint make it into the Bar, We were ouside judgung the cars for a while!!! Lots of cars and bikes to judge!!! It was jus me n Mando. You werent the only one offering us beers! And we appreciate it, cuz you know we are always down to drink a cold refreshing beer!! Thanks for coming and supporting us at the show!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here go a few more homie's......


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:37 AM~18320008
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIE FROM MELISSA AND I!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


good morning :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 08:47 AM~18320850
> *
> *


sup loco :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 08:49 AM~18320854
> *sup loco  :biggrin:
> *


nada homie just here at work waisting time :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 08:50 AM~18320861
> *nada homie just here at work waisting time :biggrin:
> *


nice, make that money


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 08:47 AM~18320850
> *
> *


:wave: SUP CURTIS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 08:58 AM~18320915
> *:wave: SUP CURTIS
> *


q me ivas a decir verga


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18320876
> *nice, make that money
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO VATO LOCO :nicoderm:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 09:01 AM~18320935
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO VATO LOCO :nicoderm:
> *


todavia esperando :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo Arizona


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 AM~18321316
> *Qvo Arizona
> *


que onda chiquinaco :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 09:03 AM~18320958
> *todavia esperando :happysad:
> *


:cheesy: ORALE HOMIE!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 AM~18321316
> *Qvo Arizona
> *


:wave: WHAT UP GATITO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 09:03 AM~18320958
> *todavia esperando :happysad:
> *



He don't wanna come out cause he don't want to meet your crazy ass!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:50 AM~18321922
> *:biggrin:
> He don't wanna come out cause he don't want to meet your crazy ass!!!
> *


be nice


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 AM~18321316
> *Qvo Arizona
> *



What up gato? How's it going? Are yoy going to the show on the 28th?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18320876
> *nice, make that money
> *


and you know this, man! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 08:58 AM~18320915
> *:wave: SUP CURTIS
> *


chillin Mando, whats good with you homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:50 AM~18321929
> *be nice
> *



Always :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What's up art loks? Did you take pic's at the show?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 AM~18321316
> *Qvo Arizona
> *


Whats up Gato :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 10:53 AM~18321954
> *chillin Mando, whats good with you homie
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rollin73, ART LOKS, New-Image-soldier

whats up homies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:55 AM~18321971
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats good O.G.? how you feelin?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 10:55 AM~18321978
> *Rollin73, ART LOKS, New-Image-soldier
> 
> whats up homies
> *


q onda homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 10:56 AM~18321985
> *whats good O.G.? how you feelin?
> *



Here watching cartoons with my god daughter :biggrin: Feeling ok gonna try to go to the show on the 28th :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 11:05 AM~18322077
> *Here watching cartoons with my god daughter :biggrin:  Feeling ok gonna try to go to the show on the 28th :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 11:03 AM~18322050
> *q onda homie
> *


chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 11:07 AM~18322096
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:biggrin: don't work to hard!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup tata luna


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side!! Good seeing all the people out there this weekend! Man it was hot! Thanks to all for coming to our Summer Jam!! Good seeing all the clubs and Solo riders out there also supporting the Few CC and Pete Luv. I am still tired as hell! Feet hurt, I dont wanna drink a beer for a while!! (that wont last long I am sure)
Az Side sure showed alot of love and support !

Thanks Again!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 16 2010, 07:11 AM~18320275
> *Here go a few more homie's......
> 
> 
> ...


This is some sick striping.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side !!
didnt make the shows this weekend,,,, family matters!!!
i jumped out the shower saturday and was gettin ready gettin ready to go to the idntity show and bam! shit hit the fan!! and a nefew in da hospital,,,, everthing ok now,,, but i missed out!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 11:52 AM~18322556
> *what up az side !!
> didnt make the shows this weekend,,,, family matters!!!
> i jumped out the shower saturday and was gettin ready gettin ready to go to the idntity show and bam!  shit hit the fan!! and a nefew in da hospital,,,, everthing ok now,,, but i missed out!
> *


sup dawg


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 11:09 AM~18322127
> *:biggrin:  don't work to hard!!!
> *


i wont :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:54 AM~18321965
> *What's up art loks? Did you take pic's at the show?
> *


didnt get to go  
son actin up :angry: 
brother actin up worse  
and baby nefew in hospital  
its all good now,,,baby still in hospital but he ok....
i missed out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 11:55 AM~18322596
> *sup dawg
> *


sup canalito!!
you had a good time eh!!!
borachito holdin it down!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18322671
> *didnt get to go
> son actin up :angry:
> brother actin up worse
> ...


Aww  I am glad everything is ok though..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 12:08 PM~18322703
> *Aww   I am glad everything is ok though..
> *


ya the drama is bullshit,,, but the baby,,, his lymph nodes, he ok just on anti biotics. in a cage at da docs.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 11:56 AM~18322609
> *i wont  :biggrin:
> *



You probably have an easy job huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 12:11 PM~18322724
> *ya the drama is bullshit,,, but the baby,,, his lymph nodes, he ok just on anti biotics. in a cage at da docs.
> *


Well I hear you on the bullshit had alot of that this weekend too. I am glad the baby is ok :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 12:13 PM~18322739
> *Well I hear you on the bullshit had alot of that this weekend too.  I am glad the baby is ok :biggrin:
> *


thanks og...
and ya we didnt accomlish nada this weekend,,, 
i was at the shop saturday, chillin for a min and COMPITA passed by and talked with me fo a minute!!!!
said he might go by show and i told him me too,, and when i went back home,,,, 
shudda just stayed at shop,,,, but my batteries were dead on my fone too,, 
i needed calgon,,,,,no homos for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 12:04 PM~18322677
> *sup canalito!!
> you had a good time eh!!!
> borachito holdin it down!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: had to they were only 1.50


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18322671
> *didnt get to go
> son actin up :angry:
> brother actin up worse
> ...


Sounds like you had a weekend bout like mine. I wanted to go to show also.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 12:18 PM~18322787
> *thanks og...
> and ya we didnt accomlish nada this weekend,,,
> i was at the shop saturday, chillin for a min and COMPITA passed by and talked with me fo a minute!!!!
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18322671
> *didnt get to go
> son actin up :angry:
> brother actin up worse
> ...


Prayers go out to the baby Ese.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18322808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: had to they were only 1.50
> *


I remember my first time in AZ there was a bar called bob mcgees that had penny drinks.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 16 2010, 12:27 PM~18322867
> *Prayers go out to the baby Ese.
> *


x2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 16 2010, 12:27 PM~18322867
> *Prayers go out to the baby Ese.
> *


thanks.
not all that bad,,,, 
but i pray it dont get to that point.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 12:22 PM~18322817
> *Sounds like you had a weekend bout like mine. I wanted to go to show also.
> *


ya thats the way love goes,,,no ****


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 03:30 AM~18319875
> *:biggrin: really 1.50 did you hear that mike!!!!
> *


YEAH! TO BAD NONE OF MY HOMIES PICKED ME UP! PUTOS! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 12:41 PM~18322985
> *sup mike
> *


GETTING READY TO GO SEE THE DENTIST!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 12:38 PM~18322958
> *LOL No love involved in my part, no ****. Here my soon to be ex ruined weekend. For last month she wouldnt let me talk to nor see my kids. This weekend had planned to go to the Identity show but she called and ask me to get kids, easy choice for me. Then my mom went to Queen creek to get them, I cant go as theyve stated they will frame me. They showed up looking like orphans, wife sent son in shoes i couldnt get on his feet, 8 yr old daughter wearing skirt where her butt stick out, all 3 kids look like never seen a salon or barber shop. Being a barber by trade I cut sons hair. Then daughter say she wore same skirt to meet teacher night at her new school. Then they ask allot of weird questions. Then when take them home I see dumb girl (ex) has new car etx, pretty messed up to let kids look like that but spend money on cars, phones and laptops etc.  Sorry for the novela.
> *



Damn I hate bitches(sorry for the word) like that.. I give props to the men out there who wanna take care of their kids!!! Cause there are many out there that don't!!!:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 12:38 PM~18322958
> *LOL No love involved in my part, no ****. Here my soon to be ex ruined weekend. For last month she wouldnt let me talk to nor see my kids. This weekend had planned to go to the Identity show but she called and ask me to get kids, easy choice for me. Then my mom went to Queen creek to get them, I cant go as theyve stated they will frame me. They showed up looking like orphans, wife sent son in shoes i couldnt get on his feet, 8 yr old daughter wearing skirt where her butt stick out, all 3 kids look like never seen a salon or barber shop. Being a barber by trade I cut sons hair. Then daughter say she wore same skirt to meet teacher night at her new school. Then they ask allot of weird questions. Then when take them home I see dumb girl (ex) has new car etx, pretty messed up to let kids look like that but spend money on cars, phones and laptops etc. Then the kicker is kids say they are moving back to philippines and cried cause they said theyll never see me again.  Sorry for the novela.
> *


WTF! I THOUGHT WE HAD YOU TRAINED ALREADY! NO NOVELAS! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Aug 16 2010, 12:42 PM~18322992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take a shot of tequila :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18322808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: had to they were only 1.50
> *


dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 12:43 PM~18323007
> *Damn I hate bitches(sorry for the word) like that.. I give props to the men out there who wanna take care of their kids!!! Cause there are many out there that don't!!!:biggrin:
> *


Thanks OG. I cut the kids hair and bought clothing etc. Just pissed me off the bitch let them look like that. The part about them going back to Philippines is just BS as passports are expired.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:44 PM~18323015
> *WTF! I THOUGHT WE HAD YOU TRAINED ALREADY! NO NOVELAS! :biggrin:
> *



True :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 12:46 PM~18323030
> *Thanks OG. I cut the kids hair and bought clothing etc. Just pissed me off the bitch let them look like that. The part about them going back to Philippines is just BS as passports are expired.
> *



You're welcome


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 12:45 PM~18323021
> *  me either :biggrin:
> take a shot of tequila :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME I DID EVERYTHING TO CALM DOWN THIS SHIT! TEQUILA TO SOME WHITE POWDER ON IT! SHIT STILL HURTS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:49 PM~18323067
> *TRUST ME I DID EVERYTHING TO CALM DOWN THIS SHIT! TEQUILA TO SOME WHITE POWDER ON IT! SHIT STILL HURTS!
> *



Damnnnn then you have to go to get the good shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:43 PM~18323002
> *GETTING READY TO GO SEE THE DENTIST!
> *


barely!!! man how u been drinkin homie???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 16 2010, 12:51 PM~18323084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:49 PM~18323067
> *TRUST ME I DID EVERYTHING TO CALM DOWN THIS SHIT! TEQUILA TO SOME WHITE POWDER ON IT! SHIT STILL HURTS!
> *


You should go to Algodones, they got lots of drugs and the dentist chick is sexy :biggrin: .


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:55 PM~18323126
> *I DONT KNOW! I THOUGHT MY HOMIE HAD THE GOOD SHIT! I WOULDNT KNOW I DONT FUCK WITH THAT SHIT! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: Then they gonna have to yank it out homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 12:55 PM~18323129
> *You should go to Algodones, they got lots of drugs and the dentist chick is sexy  :biggrin: .
> *


DOES SHE DO SOMETHING STRANGE FOR SOME CHANGE AND MAKE YOU HOLLA FOR A DOLLA?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 12:38 PM~18322958
> *LOL No love involved in my part, no ****. Here my soon to be ex ruined weekend. For last month she wouldnt let me talk to nor see my kids. This weekend had planned to go to the Identity show but she called and ask me to get kids, easy choice for me. Then my mom went to Queen creek to get them, I cant go as theyve stated they will frame me. They showed up looking like orphans, wife sent son in shoes i couldnt get on his feet, 8 yr old daughter wearing skirt where her butt stick out, all 3 kids look like never seen a salon or barber shop. Being a barber by trade I cut sons hair. Then daughter say she wore same skirt to meet teacher night at her new school. Then they ask allot of weird questions. Then when take them home I see dumb girl (ex) has new car etx, pretty messed up to let kids look like that but spend money on cars, phones and laptops etc. Then the kicker is kids say they are moving back to philippines and cried cause they said theyll never see me again.  Sorry for the novela.
> *


man homie i feel for you bro!!! no homie!!
sucks that the babys have to go thru that and that they have to deal wit the moms shit bein in the middle of you too!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 12:57 PM~18323142
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Then they gonna have to yank it out homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! ITS A WISDOM TOOTH! SHIT WAS TO INFECTED LAST WEEK TO YANK OUT!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:57 PM~18323147
> *DOES SHE DO SOMETHING STRANGE FOR SOME CHANGE AND MAKE YOU HOLLA FOR A DOLLA?
> *


Nope she didnt do anything strange fo the change


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 12:55 PM~18323126
> *I DONT KNOW! I THOUGHT MY HOMIE HAD THE GOOD SHIT! I WOULDNT KNOW I DONT FUCK WITH THAT SHIT! :biggrin:
> TO THE SIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Aug 16 2010, 01:03 PM~18323197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Aug 16 2010, 01:26 PM~18323420
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ToTyNqWlHJA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ToTyNqWlHJA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

this shit is just


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 02:07 PM~18323824
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ToTyNqWlHJA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ToTyNqWlHJA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> this shit is just
> *



:wow: Thats old school. I need a little steering wheel , thought i had a 9" red flaked steering wheel but guy sold it to someone else. If anyone needs a green one I know where a NOS Grant is for 55 bucks.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres link to the Grant Green Metalflaked 10" steering wheel if anyone needs it.

http://tinyurl.com/2cenk4f


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 02:17 PM~18323910
> *:wow: Thats old school.  I need a little steering wheel , thought i had a 9" red flaked steering wheel but guy sold it to someone else. If anyone needs a green one I know where a NOS Grant is for 55 bucks.
> *


ya i had a juke box back in the day that had the lights like that when i was a whippersnapper!! :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 02:27 PM~18324032
> *ya  i had a juke box back in the day that had the lights like that when i was a whippersnapper!! :0
> *


Theres a guy on here who Im told makes them. They are  though. Im going to fgo og on my interior with few retro assesories like organ pipes (got em now), little flaked steering wheel and a color bar.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 02:27 PM~18324032
> *ya  i had a juke box back in the day that had the lights like that when i was a whippersnapper!! :0
> *


couldnt send you pm your box is full :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 02:37 PM~18324153
> *couldnt send you pm your box is full :biggrin:
> *


YA I B POPULAR!!
ALL HATE MAIL!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18324463
> *YA I B POPULAR!!
> ALL HATE MAIL!
> 
> ...



I hear you!!! Need one of those shirts but mines is gonna say fuk my haterz


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Aug 16 2010, 01:26 PM~18323420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IDENTITY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 03:13 PM~18324548
> *I hear you!!! Need one of those shirts but mines is gonna say fuk my haterz
> *


ILL AIBRUSH ONE FOR YOU!!! JUST ORDERED THIS!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

New-Image-soldier</span>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 03:30 PM~18324744
> *CONGRADULATIONS LUIS!!!
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> ...



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 02:30 PM~18324744
> *CONGRADULATIONS LUIS!!!
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> ...


CONGRATS BRO!!!!! :cheesy: 

Sup OGIZZLE!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 03:28 PM~18324718
> *ILL AIBRUSH ONE FOR YOU!!! JUST ORDERED THIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You really spent $200 on that stuff....dam i could've taught you for about that.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 03:30 PM~18324744
> *New-Image-soldier</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 16 2010, 03:36 PM~18324824
> *You really spent $200 on that stuff....dam i could've taught you for about that.
> *


COMON NOW!!!
I BEEN DOIN AIRBRUSH FOR 19 YRS OFF AND ON!!
AND YA I ODERED IT,,,,BUT ITS COMIN ON THE HOUSE! :THUMBS UP:
IM RUSTY, NEED TO BUILD MY SKILLS AGAIN,,,,, COBWEBS UP IN THE ATTIC,,, BOUT READY TO GET ON TATAS TEAM.... THE WHEELCHAIR ASSASSAINS!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 02:42 PM~18324888
> *COMON NOW!!!
> I BEEN DOIN AIRBRUSH FOR 19 YRS OFF AND ON!!
> AND YA I ODERED IT,,,,BUT ITS COMIN ON THE HOUSE! :THUMBS UP:
> ...


U Crazy!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 03:55 PM~18324991
> *U Crazy!! :biggrin:
> *


MAN ALL I SHAVED MY HEAD AND EVERYTHING! (NO ****)
I WAS LOOKIN FORWARD TO UR SHOW!!!
THERES ALWAYS MORE TO COME!!
HOW WAS LOWLIFE??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 03:55 PM~18324991
> *U Crazy!! :biggrin:
> *



How you doing Luna?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> How you doing Luna?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 03:03 PM~18325056
> *How you doing Luna?
> *


Still recovering!!! Had a Dr Appt! He says I am in good health!!! Blood work was good to go! I was worried !!!! Liver is good!!! Lets go have a beer!!
Blood pressure check today was 111 over 75!!! Excellent! Pills are working!!! they do when I take them huh?!! LOL
Hope you are dong good!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 04:08 PM~18325099
> *Still recovering!!! Had a Dr Appt! He says I am in good health!!! Blood work was good to go! I was worried !!!! Liver is good!!! Lets go have a beer!!
> Blood pressure check today was 111 over 75!!! Excellent! Pills are working!!! they do when I take them huh?!! LOL
> Hope you are dong good!
> *



That's good to hear that everything is good with you.. :biggrin: Shit I need a shot not a beer :biggrin: I am doing good today hope it stays that way!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 04:08 PM~18325099
> *Still recovering!!! Had a Dr Appt! He says I am in good health!!! Blood work was good to go! I was worried !!!! Liver is good!!! Lets go have a beer!!
> Blood pressure check today was 111 over 75!!! Excellent! Pills are working!!! they do when I take them huh?!! LOL
> Hope you are dong good!
> *



good to hear but i think your lying bout your liver! the way your ass drinks....lol jk


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:cheesy: Muchas felicidades Luis.
ITS A BOY.  :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 04:12 PM~18325140
> *That's good to hear that everything is good with you.. :biggrin:  Shit I need a shot not a beer :biggrin:  I am doing good today hope it stays that way!!
> *


OH SNAP!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 04:19 PM~18325207
> *OH SNAP!
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!! :biggrin: cheers!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 16 2010, 04:15 PM~18325174
> *good to hear but i think your lying bout your liver! the way your ass drinks....lol jk
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

CONGRATS TO LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE C.C......TODAY HE BECAME A DADDY OF LIL LUIS MANUEL.....7 LBS 10oz..............











WE WELCOME YOU TO LAY IT LOW O.G. AZ. SIDE................CONGRATS LUIS!!!!!!!!...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:09 PM~18325695
> *CONGRATS TO LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE C.C......TODAY HE BECAME A DADDY OF LIL LUIS MANUEL.....7 LBS 10oz..............
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 12:11 PM~18322726
> *You probably have an easy job huh? :biggrin:
> *


:yes: at times yes but not always


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:09 PM~18325695
> *CONGRATS TO LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE C.C......TODAY HE BECAME A DADDY OF LIL LUIS MANUEL.....7 LBS 10oz..............
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE NEW EDITION CARNAL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 05:22 PM~18325802
> *:yes:  at times yes but not always
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 04:08 PM~18325099
> *Still recovering!!! Had a Dr Appt! He says I am in good health!!! Blood work was good to go! I was worried !!!! Liver is good!!! Lets go have a beer!!
> Blood pressure check today was 111 over 75!!! Excellent! Pills are working!!! they do when I take them huh?!! LOL
> Hope you are dong good!
> *


Thats good to hear, Health is no joke...We dont need to be losing n e more O.Gs.. We all want to see you around for many more years, with your matching 64 and wheel chair... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:09 PM~18325695
> *CONGRATS TO LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE C.C......TODAY HE BECAME A DADDY OF LIL LUIS MANUEL.....7 LBS 10oz..............
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats hommie,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Aug 16 2010, 05:48 PM~18326079
> *Thats good to hear, Health is no joke...We dont need to be losing n e more O.Gs.. We all want to see you around for many more years, with your matching 64 and wheel chair... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 16 2010, 10:53 AM~18321954
> *chillin Mando, whats good with you homie
> *


 NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE! :thumbsup: JUS BEEN CHILLAXIN AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 05:57 PM~18326158
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


:wave: HELLO OG!!! :biggrin: HOW IS YOUR MONDAY GOIN?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 06:18 PM~18326379
> *:wave: HELLO OG!!! :biggrin: HOW IS YOUR MONDAY GOIN?
> *



Hi How you doing? I am doing good so far!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 16 2010, 02:43 PM~18324201
> *      :biggrin:
> *


:wave: SUP TERMITE :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 06:24 PM~18326438
> *Hi How you doing? I am doing good so far!!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: THAT IS REALLY GOOD TO HEAR!  MY SON HASN'T PUT DOWN HIS XBOX WE BOUGHT HIM SINCE HE UNWRAPPED IT FOR HIS BIRTHDAY YESTERDAY! :run: :run:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 06:31 PM~18326516
> *:cheesy: THAT IS REALLY GOOD TO HEAR!  MY SON HASN'T PUT DOWN HIS XBOX WE BOUGHT HIM SINCE HE UNWRAPPED IT FOR HIS BIRTHDAY YESTERDAY! :run: :run:
> *


yeah I hope it stays like that :biggrin: Damn I am gonna go sit with him and play too :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 16 2010, 04:41 PM~18325414
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 06:33 PM~18326545
> *yeah I hope it stays like that  :biggrin:  Damn I am gonna go sit with him and play too :biggrin:
> *


:x: I HOPE SO TOO! :biggrin: I AIN'T GONNA LIE  I WAS PLAYING IT FOR A WHILE TODAY WHEN HE IS AT SCHOOL! :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 06:40 PM~18326622
> *:x: I HOPE SO TOO! :biggrin: I AIN'T GONNA LIE  I WAS PLAYING IT FOR A WHILE TODAY WHEN HE IS AT SCHOOL! :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:
> *



Thanks!!! I bet :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18324463
> *YA I B POPULAR!!
> ALL HATE MAIL!
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 06:42 PM~18326647
> *Thanks!!!  I bet  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: I GET TO PLAY IT ON THE 50inch TV DOWNSTAIRS! :thumbsup: HE GETS TO PLAY IT ON A 32inch UPSTAIRS IN HIS ROOM!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 16 2010, 01:07 PM~18323227
> *DAMN TEASE :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 06:48 PM~18326721
> *:biggrin: :yes: I GET TO PLAY IT ON THE 50inch TV DOWNSTAIRS! :thumbsup: HE GETS TO PLAY IT ON A 32inch UPSTAIRS IN HIS ROOM!
> *



You a hater :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 06:52 PM~18326771
> *You a hater :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :no: :no: WE WATCH TV DOWSTAIRS :biggrin: SO HE HAS TO PLAY UPSTAIRS! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 07:10 PM~18326992
> *:0 :0 :no: :no: WE WATCH TV DOWSTAIRS :biggrin: SO HE HAS TO PLAY UPSTAIRS! :thumbsup:
> *



Hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 16 2010, 04:23 PM~18325247
> *THINGS TO DO IN WALMART NEXT TIME YOU GO THERE!
> 1. Take 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's carts when they weren't looking
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:09 PM~18325695
> *CONGRATS TO LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE C.C......TODAY HE BECAME A DADDY OF LIL LUIS MANUEL.....7 LBS 10oz..............
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alex and all the OG az side homies thnx homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 07:12 PM~18327012
> *Hahahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Aug 16 2010, 04:17 PM~18325190
> *:cheesy: Muchas felicidades Luis.
> ITS A BOY.  :cheesy:
> *


thnx carnal :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 16 2010, 07:17 PM~18327067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rimshot: THAT IS MUY FUNNY!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 16 2010, 05:09 PM~18325695
> *CONGRATS TO LUIS FROM NEW IMAGE C.C......TODAY HE BECAME A DADDY OF LIL LUIS MANUEL.....7 LBS 10oz..............
> 
> 
> ...


Cute kid! Best Wishes Carnal...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 07:18 PM~18327087
> *thnx carnal  :cheesy:
> *


:angry: :angry: Y YO QUE GUEY!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th 

flyer and more info coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 06:12 PM~18326327
> * NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE! :thumbsup: JUS BEEN CHILLAXIN AT HOME :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 16 2010, 07:00 AM~18320227
> *<span style='colorrange'>Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)
> 
> Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 16 2010, 08:19 PM~18327900
> *Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)
> 
> Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 16 2010, 07:06 PM~18327710
> *Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> 
> flyer and more info coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


Hell Ya Phx Rider witha Z!!!!!!!! Cant wait for this one too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 16 2010, 08:28 PM~18328815
> *Hell Ya Phx Rider witha Z!!!!!!!! Cant wait for this one too!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 07:27 PM~18327228
> *:angry: :angry: Y YO QUE GUEY!!?? :biggrin:
> *


thank you very mochis sinaloa :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 16 2010, 07:26 PM~18327208
> *Cute kid! Best Wishes Carnal...
> *


thnx hector :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 08:54 PM~18329176
> *thnx hector :happysad:
> *


congrats!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18329201
> *congrats!
> *


thx art!!!! :cheesy: whats good homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 09:58 PM~18329220
> *thx art!!!! :cheesy: whats good homie
> *



Damn homie u still up did you get some rest yet?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup Mz OG ready for bacardi limon


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:01 PM~18329244
> *sup Mz OG ready for bacardi limon
> *



HELL YEAH BRING IT ESPECIALLY AFTER ALL THE BULLSHIT!!! I'M READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 PM~18329261
> *HELL YEAH BRING IT!!! I'M READY!!! :biggrin:
> *


she gangsta yeeeeeiiiya :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:03 PM~18329267
> *she gangsta yeeeeeiiiya :biggrin:
> *


DAMN RIGHT SO DON'T FORGET IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:00 PM~18329239
> *Damn homie u still up did you get some rest yet?
> *


chale I mean negative am enjoying my bby boy I told him he keeping my convertible :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:04 PM~18329289
> *DAMN RIGHT SO DON'T FORGET IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dispensa nana dispensa :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:05 PM~18329296
> *chale I mean negative am enjoying my bby boy I told him he keeping my convertible :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU BETTER GET SOME REST..I GONNA SAVE THIS MESSAGE SO I CAN SHOW IT TO HIM WHEN HE GETS OLDER SO DON'T CHANGE YOUR MIND LATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:05 PM~18329305
> *dispensa nana dispensa  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 PM~18329261
> *HELL YEAH BRING IT ESPECIALLY AFTER ALL THE BULLSHIT!!! I'M READY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I tought you were going to say names nana :nono: :nono:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:08 PM~18329332
> *DAMN YOU BETTER GET SOME REST..I GONNA SAVE THIS MESSAGE SO I CAN SHOW IT TO HIM WHEN HE GETS OLDER SO DON'T CHANGE YOUR MIND LATER!!! :biggrin:
> *


memer what u told me save it take or pic jaja


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:09 PM~18329341
> *:0  :0  :0 I tought you were going to say names nana  :nono:  :nono:
> *



NAME AINT NO NAMES IN MY MESSAGES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 16 2010, 08:06 PM~18327710
> *Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> 
> flyer and more info coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:10 PM~18329352
> *memer what u told me save it take or pic jaja
> *


 I MEMBER :biggrin: 
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:10 PM~18329354
> *NAME AINT NO NAMES IN MY MESSAGES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was like hno: hno: hno: :drama: :drama: :run: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:12 PM~18329369
> *I was like hno:  hno:  hno:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


NAW I AIN"T LIKE THAT!!!! I JUST KNOW ONE NAME IN THIS MAFUKER AND THAT'S OG PLAYER 4 LIFE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:14 PM~18329393
> *NAW I AIN"T LIKE THAT!!!! I JUST KNOW ONE NAME IN THIS MAFUKER AND THAT'S OG PLAYER 4 LIFE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


simon que si :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 16 2010, 08:06 PM~18327710
> *Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> 
> flyer and more info coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 16 2010, 10:21 PM~18329449
> *simon que si  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 16 2010, 10:22 PM~18329459
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


q hubo tacuache  :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

*Wondering if you guys could help me out here..... Im from the weak ass northern part of Wisconsin where there aint shit to do & I am planning a 2 week trip to AZ within the next 2 months - To decide if I would like moving there..


Im looking for some ideas to do some fun stuff while there ,, 



Should I stay in one central area (say phoenix) & drive to different areas ? 

Any suggestions on Hotels or would a weekly vacation rental from craigslist be the way to go ???

Local Car scenes / shows taking place from around the 29th of September to the 13th of Oct ????



Any info sent to my Pm box would be appreciated ...... Thanks for your time , BOB_T*


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 16 2010, 08:19 PM~18327900
> *Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)
> 
> Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 16 2010, 03:30 PM~18324744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP MANDO? WHATS GOOD HOMIE? I SEE BEN IS SLACKING OFF THIS TUESDAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 06:00 AM~18330732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Unity Mike starting it out today!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Aug 17 2010, 05:56 AM~18330709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 06:01 AM~18330735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 17 2010, 08:51 AM~18331691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Aug 17 2010, 08:46 AM~18331655]








[/quote]
i got this!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> quote=MANDOS69C/10,Aug 17 2010, 08:46 AM~18331655]


ORALE CARNAL!!! :thumbsup: HOOK UP THE HOMIES ON THE OG AZ SIDE WITH ANOTHER FIRME "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 06:00 AM~18330732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 17 2010, 08:50 AM~18331689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 06:00 AM~18330732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, INTIMADATOR, TopDogg

 what up bro ,,you see we got a new edition to the az side family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18331860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies, nice torta tuesday so far!!!!! nice pics guys!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Aug 17 2010, 01:39 PM~18334064]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









[/quote]
the lord is my sheperd! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:48 PM~18334144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmm :wow: :nicoderm: :naughty: :boink: :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 17 2010, 01:49 PM~18334151
> *Dammmmmm :wow:  :nicoderm:  :naughty:  :boink:  :run:
> *


hey there stranger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:47 PM~18334142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 12:52 PM~18333655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:47 PM~18334142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:32 PM~18334019
> *whats up homies, nice torta tuesday so far!!!!!  nice pics guys!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 01:02 PM~18333772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:53 PM~18334190
> *hey there stranger!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whatz up homie :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 17 2010, 02:00 PM~18334245
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


whats good carnalito!!!
listen to all that music yet??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 12:15 PM~18333306
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, INTIMADATOR, TopDogg
> 
> ...



Yup so keep it clean Homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 17 2010, 02:33 PM~18334557
> *Yup so keep it clean Homies!!! :biggrin:
> *


shoot og!!!! why do you think THE WORLD FAMOUS
TORTA 
TUESDAYS!!!!</span>


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 03:02 PM~18334758
> *shoot og!!!! why do you think THE WORLD FAMOUS
> TORTA
> TUESDAYS!!!!</span>
> ...



I know homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Aug 17 2010, 08:11 AM~18331401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK! TIME FOR A BATHROOM BREAK :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 02:03 PM~18334275
> *whats good carnalito!!!
> listen to all that music yet??
> 
> *


not even close homie :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=unity_mike,Aug 17 2010, 04:18 PM~18335472]



















































[/quote]


OK MORE OF THIS ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:46 PM~18334130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:48 PM~18334144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 04:18 PM~18335472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 04:55 PM~18335895
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
DAMN I READ THAT SHIT JUSTIN!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 05:11 PM~18336080
> *:wow:
> DAMN I READ THAT SHIT JUSTIN!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I thought I deleted my conservative cracker novela in time :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 05:11 PM~18336080
> *:wow:
> DAMN I READ THAT SHIT JUSTIN!!!!
> *


Hows your day going? Here just went to avondale then to visit my car.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 05:14 PM~18336105
> *:biggrin:  I thought I deleted my conservative cracker novela in time  :biggrin:
> *



I FAST FOR A BROWN GUY!!  

FUNNY I WENT TO REPLY AND WHEN THE SCREEN CAME UP IT JUST SHOWED :biggrin: 




YOU GOT LUCKY!
YA MAN DONT FEEL BAD!!! THERE IS A HOMIE ON THE WESTSIDE THAT MAYBE YOU CAN GET AT..... ILL TRY TO GET U HIS NUMBA!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 17 2010, 05:22 PM~18336178
> *I FAST FOR A BROWN GUY!!
> 
> FUNNY I WENT TO REPLY AND WHEN THE SCREEN CAME UP IT JUST SHOWED  :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks man, guy today was rude as hell and I only asked for a price. Woulda thought id asked to bone his wife by his behavior LOL.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 05:26 PM~18336213
> *Thanks man, guy today was rude as hell and I only asked for a price. Woulda thought id asked to bone his wife by his behavior LOL.
> *


BAD JUSTIN BAD :nono: JUSTIN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=unity_mike,Aug 17 2010, 04:22 PM~18335506]








































[/quote]


*SUPER TORTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

No clue why it dont show up but supposed to be a song: MaCK 10 - Hittin Switches


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 05:22 PM~18335506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gianna michales mmmmmmmmmmm :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 07:17 PM~18336693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 06:32 PM~18336859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: .... delicious!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:37 PM~18334057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:32 PM~18334019
> *whats up homies, nice torta tuesday so far!!!!!  nice pics guys!!!!
> *


:yes: x70!!! :thumbsup: WHAT UP BEN! :wave: HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:39 PM~18334064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NOW THOSE ARE SOME BIG PELOTAS!!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 04:14 PM~18335441
> *:biggrin:
> OK! TIME FOR A BATHROOM BREAK :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: MIKEY!  TU ERES UN BORRACHO COCHINO!!!! :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 17 2010, 09:22 PM~18338713
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: SUP :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I just saw the preview for MACHETTE.. is that COMPITA in the trailer hopping?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 17 2010, 01:59 PM~18334243
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: SI APACHURRO TODO LA NOCHE!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 09:47 PM~18339020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: NICE PICS JUSTIN! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

LAAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 17 2010, 09:37 PM~18338889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meeee tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18338988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she's fine homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn justin, nice pics homie, today was a nice ass torta tuesday huh!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 17 2010, 05:50 AM~18330674
> *DAMN IT LUIS YOUR CATCHING UP! CONGRATS FOOL!
> 
> NICE TO HEAR YOUR OK!
> ...


mikey what a puto :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 11:28 PM~18340040
> *damn justin, nice pics homie, today was a nice ass torta tuesday huh!!!!!
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

64 Joe and familia doing it big in their 64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2010, 07:09 AM~18341382
> *64 Joe and familia doing it big in their 64!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 01:36 PM~18334046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 17 2010, 09:29 PM~18338794
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wow: shes fine :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 11:24 PM~18340011
> *meeee tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 18 2010, 08:23 AM~18341842
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave: IT IS GONNA BE A HOT AND HUMID TODAY :uh: :burn:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 18 2010, 08:27 AM~18341873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE :wave: HOW YOU BEEN?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 17 2010, 11:28 PM~18340040
> *damn justin, nice pics homie, today was a nice ass torta tuesday huh!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: IT SURE WAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 01:12 AM~18340624
> *mikey what a puto  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 QUE ROLLO GUEY! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 18 2010, 07:22 AM~18341456
> *looks baddass
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2010, 07:09 AM~18341382
> *64 Joe and familia doing it big in their 64!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks hector for postin my ride
lowriderstyle car club T*T*M*F*T :run: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

no carshow photos?.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 18 2010, 07:33 AM~18341911
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE :wave: HOW YOU BEEN?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


WAZ UP HOMIE!!!???....NOT ALOT OVER HERE...JUST LOOKING AT WHAT I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ..TU SABES....THE TORTAS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:31 AM~18341898
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave: IT IS GONNA BE A HOT AND HUMID TODAY :uh: :burn:
> *


 :yessad: HELL YEAH IT IS, THE WAREHOUSE I WORK AT HAS SWAMP COOLERS SO THAT MAKES IT WORSE


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a good deal on batteries group 31?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 18 2010, 10:23 AM~18342811
> *:yessad: HELL YEAH IT IS, THE WAREHOUSE I WORK AT HAS SWAMP COOLERS SO THAT MAKES IT WORSE
> *


OLE SWAMP ASS HIMSELF :wow: 


HA HA I GOT SWAMP COOLERS TOO!!!

WHAT UP CARNALITO!!! 
:wave:

AND WTF DOES MANDO KNOW BOUT HOT AND HUMID,,,,, HE INSIDE PLAYIN THE XBOX,,,,,AT LEAST TILL HIS MIJO COMES HOME AND HE GETS XBOX CHECKED HOMIE!!
WHAT UP MANDO!!
:h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 10:35 AM~18342916
> *OLE SWAMP ASS HIMSELF :wow:
> HA HA I GOT SWAMP COOLERS TOO!!!
> 
> ...


SAME SHIT DIIFERENT DAY HOMIE, JUST HERE AT WORK


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 18 2010, 09:25 AM~18342317
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


 uffin: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

here u go homies a slde show video from the identity show in chandler on aug 14th....enjoy...courtsy of united dreams cc yuma, az

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKxTiNKBvrA


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Aug 18 2010, 12:51 PM~18344021
> *here u go homies a slde show video from the identity show in chandler on aug 14th....enjoy...courtsy of united dreams cc yuma, az
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKxTiNKBvrA
> *


Nice Video


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Aug 18 2010, 12:51 PM~18344021
> *here u go homies a slde show video from the identity show in chandler on aug 14th....enjoy...courtsy of united dreams cc yuma, az
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Aug 18 2010, 12:51 PM~18344021
> *here u go homies a slde show video from the identity show in chandler on aug 14th....enjoy...courtsy of united dreams cc yuma, az
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKxTiNKBvrA
> *


Nice video!!! I didn't get to go so thanks for posting!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Aug 18 2010, 12:51 PM~18344021
> *here u go homies a slde show video from the identity show in chandler on aug 14th....enjoy...courtsy of united dreams cc yuma, az
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKxTiNKBvrA
> *


 :thumbsup: good video :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone wants to buy a Adex


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

[]
1964 impala it needs a tune up and battery to run it has its usual rust on floor and trunk. bucket seats automatic with center console shifter has a 38in moonroof. has tags till 2012 title ready to be notorized missin trim $3800 firm 

































































































[/quote]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> []
> 1964 impala it needs a tune up and battery to run it has its usual rust on floor and trunk. bucket seats automatic with center console shifter has a 38in moonroof. has tags till 2012 title ready to be notorized missin trim $3800 firm


[/quote]
i saw this one on craigslist a while back in scottdale for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

yes sir im on 74st and mc dowell in scottsdale


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 18 2010, 08:42 AM~18341977
> *:0 :0 :0 QUE ROLLO GUEY! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


nada aqui en el chante


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup art


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 18 2010, 06:09 AM~18341382
> *64 Joe and familia doing it big in their 64!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Six4 Bro!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 18 2010, 12:42 PM~18344506
> *Anyone wants to buy a Adex
> *


I might win one from Rollns raffle!!! Hold on til I find out if I win it!!! I may need two !! :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 18 2010, 01:42 PM~18344506
> *Anyone wants to buy a Adex
> *


how much ?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 18 2010, 02:31 PM~18344903
> *Nice Six4 Bro!
> *


thank you  :wow: urs is bad azz i keep lookin at it and lookin at it 
:nicoderm: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

posting this up for the Majestics Homies!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 18 2010, 02:33 PM~18344931
> *I might win one from Rollns raffle!!! Hold on til I find out if I win it!!! I may need two !! :biggrin:
> *


 Nope I'm gonna win then you will be buying 2 :biggrin: 


















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 03:07 PM~18345233
> *posting this up for the Majestics Homies!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Like Always Bad Ass Flyer Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 03:20 PM~18345353
> *Like Always Bad Ass Flyer Homie!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Art Lok's What Up Homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 03:32 PM~18345464
> *Art Lok's What Up Homie?
> *


just here at work tryin to keep my mind occupied,,,
my bro in laws uncle,,, was like a tata to him passed :tears: away today,, my sister called me upset,,,, so i just waitin to go home so it can hit me too...
he was a quadruple OG. He's in a better place now! :angel:


y tu OG did u freeze my 2 slices?? :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 03:52 PM~18345618
> *just here at work tryin to keep my mind occupied,,,
> my bro in laws uncle,,, was like a tata to him passed :tears: away today,, my sister called me upset,,,, so i just waitin to go home so it can hit me too...
> he was a quadruple OG. He's in a better place now! :angel:
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: are prayers are out to the whole family :angel: :angel: 
stay strong art


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 03:52 PM~18345618
> *just here at work tryin to keep my mind occupied,,,
> my bro in laws uncle,,, was like a tata to him passed :tears: away today,, my sister called me upset,,,, so i just waitin to go home so it can hit me too...
> he was a quadruple OG. He's in a better place now! :angel:
> ...


sorry to hear that homie stay up my prayers going out to your familia


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:00 PM~18345683
> *sorry to hear that homie stay up my prayers going out to your familia
> *


x2 homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s+Aug 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18345664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias....
im good , had alot of love and respect for him,,,
its my bro in law that is gonna take it hard!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup homies


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Question:

Has anyone ever had Supremes with unilug (the one that uses the washer) and is there a technique of getting the wheels on without taking 45 mins per wheel?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 04:06 PM~18345731
> *Question:
> 
> Has anyone ever had Supremes with unilug (the one that uses the washer) and is there a technique of getting the wheels on without taking 45 mins per wheel?
> *


  just do 100 spokes ese :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 03:52 PM~18345618
> *just here at work tryin to keep my mind occupied,,,
> my bro in laws uncle,,, was like a tata to him passed :tears: away today,, my sister called me upset,,,, so i just waitin to go home so it can hit me too...
> he was a quadruple OG. He's in a better place now! :angel:
> ...


My condolences go out to you and yours.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:08 PM~18345754
> * just do 100 spokes ese :biggrin:
> *


Cant without shortening axle 2" on each side plus 100 spokes arent retro. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:08 PM~18345754
> * just do 100 spokes ese :biggrin:
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 04:06 PM~18345731
> *Question:
> 
> Has anyone ever had Supremes with unilug (the one that uses the washer) and is there a technique of getting the wheels on without taking 45 mins per wheel?
> *


start cadi corner and do not let ANYONE USE A IMPACT ON THEM TILL THERE SNUG!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 17 2010, 09:22 PM~18338730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR YOU FAMS LOST MAN!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 18 2010, 04:17 PM~18345817
> *YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNN!
> THE ONE WHERE HE IS HOPPING ON A FOOL?
> :biggrin: WHATS UP FOOL! CANT WAIT TO START DRINKING AGAIN!
> ...


I tought you had quit drinkin fool :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 04:17 PM~18345814
> *start cadi corner and do not let ANYONE USE A IMPACT ON THEM TILL THERE SNUG!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Art, Ill try that. Man they are a bitch to get on but look good once on. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 03:52 PM~18345618
> *just here at work tryin to keep my mind occupied,,,
> my bro in laws uncle,,, was like a tata to him passed :tears: away today,, my sister called me upset,,,, so i just waitin to go home so it can hit me too...
> he was a quadruple OG. He's in a better place now! :angel:
> ...



Damn sorry to hear that homie!! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family if you need anything let me know ok!!!

Naw homie freeze them nope not me I will make them fresh again!!! Kids ate them all and I made 4 of them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:04 PM~18345722
> *sup homies
> *


What up did you get sleep last night?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Naw homie freeze them nope not me I will make them fresh again!!! Kids ate them all and I made 4 of them!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:angry: :angry: what is it nana?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 04:19 PM~18345840
> *Thanks Art, Ill try that. Man they are a bitch to get on but look good once on.  :biggrin:
> *


ya there annoying,,, but u have to start each one.
and then tightin all lil by lil,,,,,no **** just in case! :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Im Selling a set of TIS rims 2/ 20 inch- 2/22inch They all have new tires.. 

20 inch rim-399.99 a rim 

22 inch rim-525.00 a rim 

22 inch tires toyo proxes- 329.99 a tire 285/30/r22 

20 inch tires Hienda - 145.00 a tire 245/35/r20 

= 2800.00 + 


im selling these for 800.00 cash OBO I am willing to deal.... no trades, all wrapped in new tires.. there five lug they fit Dodge, and Cadillac and Nissan..( thats what ive had em on) 

Call JAY 480-236-8373 I can e_mail pics upon requests... 

My computer is fckin up here, so I cant down load n e pics, They are on craigslist but if n e one from layitlow wants em ill let em go @650.00. thats what i spent on tires alone..


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 04:22 PM~18345858
> *What up did you get sleep last night?
> *


GGRRRREEEEEAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!! thanks nana :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 04:21 PM~18345851
> *Damn sorry to hear that homie!! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family if you need anything let me know ok!!!
> 
> Naw homie freeze them nope not me I will make them fresh again!!! Kids ate them all and I made 4 of them!!! :biggrin:
> *


extr cheese plz :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:24 PM~18345880
> *GGRRRREEEEEAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!! thanks nana :biggrin:
> *



That's good !!! :biggrin: You're welcome  Gonna make a bud and budlight necklace :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 04:26 PM~18345888
> *extr cheese plz :biggrin:
> *


 K :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 04:27 PM~18345900
> *That's good !!! :biggrin:  You're welcome   Gonna make a bud and budlight necklace  :biggrin:
> *


really for borracho mike


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres some 100 spokes I helped with today, These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well party people have a good one im out! i need abeer!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Naw he don't even know I make them :biggrin: The manager of the club where my daughter works ordered 2 of each


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 04:31 PM~18345943
> *Naw he don't even know I make them :biggrin:  The manager of the club where my daughter works ordered 2 of each
> *


nice post some pics you are real talented nana


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:33 PM~18345954
> *nice post some pics you are real talented nana
> *


I will when I am done with them!! Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 03:11 PM~18345780
> *Cant without shortening axle 2" on each side plus 100 spokes arent retro.  :biggrin:
> *


well then retro your monkey fingers and start turning those lug nuts little by little..........Retroman! :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 04:33 PM~18345954
> *nice post some pics you are real talented nana
> *



Car club ones coming soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 18 2010, 03:52 PM~18345618
> *just here at work tryin to keep my mind occupied,,,
> my bro in laws uncle,,, was like a tata to him passed :tears: away today,, my sister called me upset,,,, so i just waitin to go home so it can hit me too...
> he was a quadruple OG. He's in a better place now! :angel:
> ...


Sorry to hear about your families loss buddy, Just keep reminding your brother in law that hes in a better place now... May he REST IN PEACE...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 18 2010, 04:28 PM~18345911
> *K :biggrin:
> *


same on mine papapapaplz :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:34 PM~18345964
> *well then retro your monkey fingers and start turning those lug nuts little by little..........Retroman! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this vato


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 03:36 PM~18345988
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: this vato
> *


what? pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher  

:nono: no easy way Danielson! If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or could of got some paisas at home depot to do the fence and floors :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 03:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Aug 18 2010, 03:46 PM~18346063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up brothas!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Aug 18 2010, 04:46 PM~18346063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Throw back pic of my regal with Roadstars-96


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


Either way danileson would have still got his ass beat!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18345167
> *how much ?
> *


250 for the adex


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 04:42 PM~18346027
> *what?  pinche Justin wants to be "retro" then wants to know all the tricks too......I say experience is the best teacher
> 
> :nono: no easy way Danielson!  If Mr Miagee wanted Danielson to have it easy he would have given him an orbital waxer! :biggrin:
> *


No shit.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey ever since Justin AZ and Ben meet ,they have been MIA??????i think i found a pic of them and shoot a video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUFaBQ7U8cs
lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:30 PM~18346874
> *Hey ever since Justin AZ and Ben meet ,they have been MIA??????i think i found a pic of them and shoot a video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUFaBQ7U8cs
> lol!!!!!!!!!
> *


good 1 joe lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

q onda compita?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Got some throw back pics from back in the 80's. Let's see if anyone recognizes any of them...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

All these we're taken by me at the Civic Show in.....86 maybe???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:46 PM~18347057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lethal weapon! badass monte!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:39 PM~18346981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18347078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Jesse still looking good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18347131
> *:wow:
> *


That was "RAW DEAL" 1st Lowrider truck of the year....heavy competition with "WRAPPED WITH ENVY"..aka CALIFORNIA RAISIN truck ( for you old foos :biggrin: ) it's the double scissor mini I posted....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 18 2010, 06:52 PM~18347140
> *Damm Jesse still looking good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thought someone would recognize some of these old cars


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 05:38 PM~18346967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing this one cruise central!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:34 PM~18346920
> *Got some throw back pics from back in the 80's. Let's see if anyone recognizes any of them...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn nice shoe box classics! Some of those signs are actually way better than some of the current signs I've seen at shows. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18347195
> *:wow: Damn nice shoe box classics!  Some of those signs are actually way better than some of the current signs I've seen at shows. :biggrin:
> *


thats for sure


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I forget what year this was from...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18347184
> *thought someone would recognize some of these old cars
> *


sorry I was born on 1984 man nice pics tough :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 05:36 PM~18346936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One Tuff TA! It was clean when he put daytons on it too


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 06:59 PM~18347246
> *sorry I was born on 1984 man nice pics tough  :biggrin:
> *


youngster :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:39 PM~18346975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one was at the end of LRM Video one! @ 1:25:55







PHOENIX CIVIC PLAZA show right after intro.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 18 2010, 06:59 PM~18347263
> *One Tuff TA! It was clean when he put daytons on it too
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:01 PM~18347287
> *this one was at the end of LRM Video one! @ 1:25:55
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:00 PM~18347267
> *youngster :biggrin:
> *


Jealous? :biggrin: shit I wish I was there to see that :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18347078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rollin on the Tru's


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18347310
> *:0
> *



same year Que no?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 07:02 PM~18347318
> *Jealous? :biggrin: shit I wish I was there to see that :biggrin:
> *


Hell naw, I saw the late 70's (I was 10) 80's and all that shit :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:04 PM~18347329
> *same year Que no?
> *


yes it is!!! I saw alot of the cars I took pics of...just haven't scanned them..take too long :angry:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 06:32 PM~18346899
> *q onda compita?
> *


que rollo guey,hey FELICIDADES guey en tu nino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























de quien sospechas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k homie que bueno que todo salio bien homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18347500
> *que rollo guey,hey FELICIDADES guey en tu nino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> de quien sospechas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k homie que bueno que todo salio bien homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You too homie!! I heard


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Car Club "DToy" This one use to belong to Diana Soto. She was an original Identity member from the 80's! Civic Plaza Show


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:21 PM~18347532
> *Identity Car Club "DToy" This one use to belong to Diana Soto. She was an original Identity member from the 80's! Civic Plaza Show
> 
> 
> ...


I member this one, very few Chevelle's back in the day fixed up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:26 PM~18347601
> *I member this one, very few Chevelle's back in the day fixed up
> *


i think Toda Madre had one back like in 95. An orange one


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:28 PM~18347632
> *i think Toda Madre had one back like in 95. An orange one
> *


not sure....mid 90's were a little fuzzy....no **** :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:29 PM~18347650
> *not sure....mid 90's were a little fuzzy....no **** :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 04:30 PM~18345924
> *Heres some 100 spokes I helped with today, These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.
> 
> 
> ...


Some people have asked who these wheels belong to and who painted them. I helped tape them and Chawps painted them and is patterning them. They belong to a Cadillac , in picture below, thats getting flaked panels and etc.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:09 PM~18347395
> *Hell naw, I saw the late 70's (I was 10) 80's and all that shit :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I was only 23 back then!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18347696
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:36 PM~18347721
> *Shit, I was only 53 back then!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out....got some caddy's to work on :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Al still holding a beer!


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:40 PM~18347782
> *I'm out....got some caddy's to work on :biggrin:
> *



stop drinking and work on that car


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:09 PM~18347395
> *Hell naw, I saw the late 70's (I was 10) 80's and all that shit :biggrin:
> *


lucky bastard jk you a lucky mofo :biggrin: I hope they stop selling CORONAS :angry: puro pedo homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18347500
> *que rollo guey,hey FELICIDADES guey en tu nino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> de quien sospechas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k homie que bueno que todo salio bien homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


gracias viejon muchas gracias


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18347500
> *que rollo guey,hey FELICIDADES guey en tu nino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> de quien sospechas guey!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k homie que bueno que todo salio bien homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pinche ojete I didn't read the bottom part ojete, ni que fuera gato o ben que ocupara ayuda :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 07:20 PM~18347528
> *You too homie!! I heard
> *


pinches culeros thats it no more coronas in az


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> THIS IS WHAT MANDO WILL DO TO YOU IF U TAKE HIS CAMERA!!! :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18347803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG why hey so happy? and wtf are they wearing jk :biggrin: bk in the 60's


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Al still holding a beer!
> 
> 
> THATS A BAD MOFO ON THE LEFT!!! CHICK MAGNET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Al still holding a beer!
> > THATS A BAD MOFO ON THE LEFT!!! CHICK MAGNET!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> > Al still holding a beer!
> > THATS A MAS PUTO ON THE LEFT!!! COCK MAGNET!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> FIXED


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18347930
> *FIXED
> *


LUIS...... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:56 PM~18347940
> *LUIS...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, Justin-Az, New-Image-soldier, Identity Original, Mr.Andres


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:56 PM~18347940
> *LUIS...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


sorry tata it was just too easy :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Why is Allen and Franky wearing the exact same clothes but Pancho changed. I think this was Franky and Allen's only going out clothes. So they wore them to every party.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Why is Allen and Franky wearing the exact same clothes but Pancho changed. I think this was Franky and Allen's only going out clothes. So they wore them to every party.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Luna, Sis dimed you out!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> > Why is Allen and Franky wearing the exact same clothes but Pancho changed. I think this was Franky and Allen's only going out clothes. So they wore them to every party.
> 
> 
> thats how they roll in the 60's jaja I think its enugh of the mas puto fest jaja jk :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:36 PM~18346936
> *
> 
> 
> ...




My cousin Louie's car! ... Fuck i aint seen this in a min!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 08:12 PM~18348130
> *My cousin Louie's car! ... Fuck i aint seen this in a min!!!!
> *


what kind of wheels are those? :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:54 PM~18347917
> *you look like the karate kid!  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Whos the fucker in the Zebra print sweatsuit in the summer??? :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 08:13 PM~18348137
> *Whos the fucker in the Zebra print sweatsuit in the summer???  :biggrin:
> *


hey mr. thats my tata luna he might look gay,fruty mas puto and all but he still my tata so leave him alone.  :biggrin: I got you tata :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> hey mr. thats my tata luna he might look gay,fruty mas puto and all but he still my tata so leave him alone.  :biggrin: I got you tata :biggrin: :happysad:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

NOW INTRODUCING THE FIRST CHICANO BOY BAND COMING OUT OF ARIZONA!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:








LUNA AND LOS SONIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 18 2010, 06:45 PM~18347052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18347814
> *stop drinking and work on that car
> *


I'm trying!

Dam hubcap locks :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18347819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18347803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 08:40 PM~18348415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 08:13 PM~18348137
> *Whos the fucker in the Zebra print sweatsuit in the summer???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 08:41 PM~18348425
> *
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 08:13 PM~18348135
> *what kind of wheels are those? :happysad:
> *


those are called centerlines


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18348526
> *those are called centerlines
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 18 2010, 09:14 AM~18342232
> *thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


trying to get my 64 to look as nice as yours!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 38,647 190 1.85% 
azmobn06 Nov 2005 8,920 96 0.94% 
Ant-Wan Feb 2005 7,048 95 0.93% 
vallero68 Jul 2009 2,394 92 0.90% 
El Aztec Pride May 2006 3,217 50 0.49% 
Outlaw66 Mar 2009 4,850 48 0.47% 
Justin-Az Feb 2010 1,688 44 0.43% 
REGAL81 Oct 2008 10,498 43 0.42% 
drasticbean May 2002 22,678 42 0.41% 
~TRU~ Feb 2006 2,894 41 0.40% 



dam :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18347803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thought it was chico debarge :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18347803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Homies?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: childsplay69, refined93, Riderz-4-Life, *JAVIERS CUSTOMS*, ART LOKS, STEADYDIPPIN09




Get back to work fool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18349328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 08:38 PM~18348399
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sup dawg whats good?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18348526
> *those are called centerlines
> *


orale thnx homie :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18348232
> *Still love these kinds of paintjobs
> haha.. IDK but it looked way better when he slapped on DAYTONS!!!!
> :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


I bet it looked way better I still dont know about them other wheels but am a youngster.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18349328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf los temerarios :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18348875
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 38,647 190 1.85%
> ...


what Franky said fool! :0


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 10:29 PM~18349577
> *what Franky said fool! :0
> *


SUP Art


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 10:31 PM~18349589
> *:biggrin:
> *



Pretty soon its gonna be your car in the booth...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18349581
> *SUP Art
> *


not much Homie


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:36 PM~18346936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Eddie paint this car!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 10:38 PM~18349644
> *Pretty soon its gonna be your car in the booth...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 07:33 PM~18347686
> *Some people have asked who these wheels belong to and who painted them. I helped tape them and Chawps painted them and is patterning them. They belong to a Cadillac , in picture below, thats getting flaked panels and etc.
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA LOOK BADDASS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

whats up AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 19 2010, 05:58 AM~18351010
> *<span style='colorrange'>Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)
> 
> Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 18 2010, 10:19 PM~18349502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life+Aug 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18349061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS AS **** AS IT GETS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 19 2010, 06:37 AM~18350900
> *whats up AZ SIDE  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: WA'SUP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 19 2010, 08:49 AM~18351760
> *Nothing much homie!
> 
> *


:wave: QUE PASA SEÑOR TERMITE! :biggrin:  THOSE WERE SOME NICE "BACK IN THE DAY" PICS YOU POSTED YESTERDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! DAY 4 WITH NO BEER! MY BRAIN IS STARTING TO FUNCTION AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!!! :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 09:43 AM~18352160
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! DAY 4 WITH NO BEER! MY BRAIN IS STARTING TO FUNCTION AGAIN! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave: :scrutinize: SO IS IT 4 DAYS WITHOUT BY YOUR CHOICE OR IS YOUR LADY MAKING YOU STOP DRINKING????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2010, 09:48 AM~18352216
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave: :scrutinize: SO IS IT 4 DAYS WITHOUT BY YOUR CHOICE OR IS YOUR LADY MAKING YOU STOP DRINKING????
> *


The dentist says I can't drink for 2 weeks!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 10:21 AM~18352553
> *
> *


Whats up Holmes?


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Aug 18 2010, 11:23 PM~18349922
> *Didn't Eddie paint this car!!!
> *


yeah he did back in the late 80s


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18352322
> *The dentist says I can't drink for 2 weeks!
> *



See you should of got some pliers and pulled it out yourself then you could have drank all the beers you wanted!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 10:21 AM~18352553
> *
> *




Your monte is looking good bro.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 19 2010, 11:20 AM~18353079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18352322
> *The dentist says I can't drink for 2 weeks!
> *


 OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin: OK!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 11:32 AM~18353146
> *See you should of got some pliers and pulled it out yourself then you could have drank all the beers you wanted!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :wave: HOW ARE YOU TODAY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 19 2010, 11:20 AM~18353079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: Q-VO CARNAL :wave:  NICE PIC! :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2010, 01:06 PM~18353859
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :wave: HOW ARE YOU TODAY?
> *



Doing good trying to get this OG Saturday Picnic & Toy Drive going :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2010, 01:08 PM~18353875
> *:nicoderm: Q-VO CARNAL :wave:  NICE PIC! :naughty:
> *


QVOLE CARNAL WHATS GOOD WITCHA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 01:13 PM~18353910
> *Doing good trying to get this OG Saturday Picinc & Toy Drive going :biggrin:
> *


OH CHET ,,,,IM GONNA GET SOME TOYS!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2010, 01:04 PM~18353848
> * OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin: OK!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


OK!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOTHINGS OK!!!!!!!!!!! I'M BREAKING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 19 2010, 01:28 PM~18354023
> *OH CHET ,,,,IM GONNA GET SOME TOYS!!!!!
> *



Cool :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 19 2010, 01:28 PM~18354023
> *OH CHET ,,,,IM GONNA GET SOME TOYS!!!!!
> *


NOT THEM TYPE OF TOYS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18354041
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NOT THEM TYPE OF TOYS!
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18354041
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NOT THEM TYPE OF TOYS!
> *


TOT LOKS :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 10:27 AM~18352619
> *Whats up Holmes?
> *


  what's going on mike...shit sucks about da tooth. I messed around for a year and a half before i took care of mine.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Aug 19 2010, 11:54 AM~18353319
> *Your monte is looking good bro.
> *


  Thanks homie :thumbsup: pm me pic of your mc so i can peep it out


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2010, 09:34 AM~18352091
> *:biggrin: :wave: WA'SUP HOMIE
> *


here at work homie, just waiting to go home :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

* DECEMBER 11, 2010 MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354661
> * DECEMBER 11, 2010 MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FOOD AND TOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 19 2010, 02:57 PM~18354750
> *FOOD AND TOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354661
> * DECEMBER 11, 2010 MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up joe 2 64s? :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 19 2010, 01:38 PM~18354112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK IT WAS LIKE 5-7 YEARS AGO THEY TOLD ME TO YANK OUT MINES.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 19 2010, 09:38 AM~18352119
> *:wave: QUE PASA SEÑOR TERMITE! :biggrin:  THOSE WERE SOME NICE "BACK IN THE DAY" PICS YOU POSTED YESTERDAY :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP SMILEY?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 19 2010, 04:26 PM~18355367
> *Thanks homie!
> *


WHATS UP DUPPA VILLAN?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354661
> * DECEMBER 11, 2010 MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 07:33 PM~18347686
> *Some people have asked who these wheels belong to and who painted them. I helped tape them and Chawps painted them and is patterning them. They belong to a Cadillac , in picture below, thats getting flaked panels and etc.
> 
> 
> ...


I know who's car is that one :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 04:26 PM~18355363
> *HOW ARE YOU OG?
> *



Good homie :biggrin: How you doing? Did you get the car fixed yet???? Wanna do a photo shoot with my daughter and your car soon if that's ok with you.. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

any body want to go to a&w 75th ave and encanto saturday night the manager has been asking ??????????


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354661
> * DECEMBER 11, 2010 MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18356168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is there going to be any delicious females i wanna see some muffin :boink: :machinegun:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Aug 19 2010, 06:30 PM~18356335
> *any body want to go to a&w 75th ave and encanto saturday night the manager has been asking ??????????
> *


 i would if my car wasnt rusting at the shop those losers are taking there time :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18356168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

FOR SALE!!!! 96 caddy, super clean in and out. runs great 95000 miles pm for more info


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18356978
> * FOR SALE!!!! 96 caddy, super clean in and out. runs great 95000 miles pm for more info
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!! :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE OF IT!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

These Cadillac panels where flaked , water dropped and patterned out at the Chawp Shop today. The Chawp Shop can be reached by calling Chawps at 602-7547205


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 19 2010, 04:27 PM~18355376
> *WHATS UP DUPPA VILLAN?
> *


sup homie! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18356978
> * FOR SALE!!!! 96 caddy, super clean in and out. runs great 95000 miles pm for more info
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 08:38 PM~18357439
> *These Cadillac panels where flaked , water dropped and patterned out at the Chawp Shop today. The  Chawp Shop can be reached by calling Chawps at 602-7547205
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, 1968custom, OGPLAYER

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

....dam...dirty bumpers :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Repaired, resealed with the help of Big Ben...re-chromed knock offs by Pelon (hit me up for his #)
No more fucken leaks, loose spokes, and all that shit...fucken wheels


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 08:47 PM~18356978
> * FOR SALE!!!! 96 caddy, super clean in and out. runs great 95000 miles pm for more info
> 
> 
> ...


Picture is sick as fuck! :wow:

Clean ass lac... I think I have some more pics of it when it first busted out...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 19 2010, 09:32 PM~18357997
> *Repaired, resealed with the help of Big Ben...re-chromed knock offs by Pelon (hit me up for his #)
> No more fucken leaks, loose spokes, and all that shit...fucken wheels
> 
> ...




Sooooooo your saying buy DAYTONS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18358157
> *Sooooooo your saying buy DAYTONS!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


take it any way you want!....NO **** :biggrin: 

Just saying that my next wheels will be from a dif. manufacture


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18356978
> * FOR SALE!!!! 96 caddy, super clean in and out. runs great 95000 miles pm for more info
> 
> 
> ...



damn i want me a big body :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 19 2010, 09:46 PM~18358173
> *take it any way you want!....NO **** :biggrin:
> 
> Just saying that my next wheels will be from a dif. manufacture
> *



:thumbsup: ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18358186
> *damn i want me a big body  NO ****? :cheesy:
> *



You aint down fool..... 

Aye guey.. I need a big body guey...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18358195
> *:thumbsup: ...
> *



u aint down to get some for the coupe.... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18356978
> * FOR SALE!!!! 96 caddy, super clean in and out. runs great 95000 miles pm for more info
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice car man. :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 09:51 PM~18358225
> *u aint down to get some for the coupe.... :biggrin:
> *



Fool my wallet aint down...


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

after seeing all these cadillacs sure miss mine... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18358372
> *after seeing all these cadillacs sure miss mine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



clean :cheesy: , thats kinda where the idea came to just do the moldiings on the silver lak , i had the pics of this caddy as a reference for the moldings :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 09:55 PM~18358274
> *Fool my wallet aint down...
> *



shit your coupe will still look sweet enough to rock the RO plaque ....u aint down to help me finish mine :biggrin: ...i think ama take a week off to finally paint it and pattern her up  .....CHAWP N SCREW has to come out to play already :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 09:55 PM~18358274
> *Fool my wallet aint down...
> *


Flake it out like this car and put some flaked and patterned wires on it.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18358582
> *Flake it out like this car and put some flaked and patterned wires on it.
> 
> 
> ...



i think the blue wheels they put on this car were all flaked the fuck out too :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18358372
> *after seeing all these cadillacs sure miss mine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18358623
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin og player :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18358621
> *i think the blue wheels they put on this car were all flaked the fuck out too  :cheesy:
> *


That guy put 28oz of flake on that but including the engine bay etc. It has build thread below, truly a sick looking 4 door I think. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=517863&st=100


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:27 PM~18358705
> *whats crackin og player :biggrin:
> *



Nothing much just chillin and you how you been?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 10:33 PM~18358793
> *Nothing much just chillin and you how you been?
> *


same oh shit different day. been doing good how about you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18358814
> *same oh shit different day. been doing good how about you?
> *



Same here but doing better :biggrin: Trying to get everything together for OG Saturday :biggrin: Looking for a DJ know of any?


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 10:38 PM~18358843
> *Same here but doing better :biggrin:  Trying to get everything together for OG Saturday :biggrin:  Looking for a DJ know of any?
> *



yeah mikey mike from our club is a dj. let me know i can talk to him. same here getting ready for are show Nov. 13th.


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

i see you Art.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18358874
> *yeah mikey mike from our club is a dj. let me know i can talk to him. same here getting ready for are show Nov. 13th.
> *


cool PM sent


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 19 2010, 10:38 PM~18358843
> *Same here but doing better :biggrin:  Trying to get everything together for OG Saturday :biggrin:  Looking for a DJ know of any?
> *


 you know 2 djs ...hello


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Aug 19 2010, 10:49 PM~18358957
> *you know 2 djs ...hello
> *


I know 1 :biggrin: I hadn't seen you on homie for a while sorry


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Aug 19 2010, 10:13 PM~18358499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 11:05 PM~18359137
> *Fool you aint down... nah but lets start atleast getting the body all prepped and ready for spray when your all caught up with the other projects..
> *


Theres place on ebay selling 5lbs flake for 100 bucks any colors you choose, advertisement said they got it from a place going out of business. Detonator good to, that guy ships fast. 

http://tinyurl.com/2fkpxx8


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18358372
> *after seeing all these cadillacs sure miss mine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS ALL OF MINE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 11:12 PM~18359203
> *Theres place on ebay selling 5lbs flake for 100 bucks any colors you choose, advertisement said they got it from a place going out of business.  Detonator good to, that guy ships fast.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2fkpxx8
> *



Fucking 5 pounds of flake!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping big in all the videos so you already know. Delano Majestics had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

OOOO THE NEW ROLL'N IS OUT!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 19 2010, 11:31 PM~18359343
> *Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping  big in all the videos so you already know.  Delano Majestics  had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Nice Video!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18358582
> *Flake it out like this car and put some flaked and patterned wires on it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 19 2010, 11:31 PM~18359343
> *Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping  big in all the videos so you already know.  Delano Majestics  had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 08:15 AM~18361081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18358372
> *after seeing all these cadillacs sure miss mine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That was a bad mofo!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 20 2010, 06:29 AM~18360405
> *looks good bro
> *


Its not mine though it belongs to a person from Florida
.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 10:11 AM~18361952
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


chillin got the day off.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 19 2010, 11:31 PM~18359343
> *Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping  big in all the videos so you already know.  Delano Majestics  had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 ANOTHER BAD ASS VIDEO ROLL'N!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright AZ! Here is another great event popping off in December! Hosted by OG Player Promotions! :biggrin:   









Another AZSIDE flyer by BigMandoaz.com Flyers!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Where's all the party people at?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 10:27 AM~18362065
> *Where's all the party people at?
> *


@ work! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 10:15 AM~18361977
> *:0 :0 :0 ANOTHER BAD ASS VIDEO ROLL'N!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 10:15 AM~18361976
> *chillin got the day off.
> *


:rimshot: ME TOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 10:27 AM~18362065
> *Where's all the party people at?
> *


:dunno: 'SUP CARNAL! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 19 2010, 11:31 PM~18359343
> *Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping  big in all the videos so you already know.  Delano Majestics  had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin::thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :wow: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 10:27 AM~18362059
> *Alright AZ! Here is another great event popping off in December! Hosted by OG Player Promotions!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS MANDO!! BAD ASS LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 10:52 AM~18362247
> *THANKS MANDO!! BAD ASS LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



Your welcome! Im glad you like it!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 10:44 AM~18362195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a tight azz show homie


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup gato?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Aug 20 2010, 11:52 AM~18362689
> *Sounds like a tight azz show homie
> *


I think it will be!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

REMINDER SHOW N SHINE THIS SUNDAY...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 10:27 AM~18362059
> *Alright AZ! Here is another great event popping off in December! Hosted by OG Player Promotions!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 01:36 PM~18363426
> *:0 :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE! hno: hno: hno:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: hey we gotta invite your's and art lok's friend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 08:15 AM~18361081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 01:37 PM~18363443
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: hey we gotta invite your's and art lok's friend!!! :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: I WILL BRING THE CAKE  AND ART LOKS WILL BRING THE 40oz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 01:45 PM~18363517
> *:scrutinize: I WILL BRING THE CAKE  AND ART LOKS WILL BRING THE 40oz!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO I will bring the camera!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 01:45 PM~18363517
> *:scrutinize: I WILL BRING THE CAKE  AND ART LOKS WILL BRING THE 40oz!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK IM GONA BE REAL WITH THIS SHIT!  

THIS AINT NO DAM GAME HERE!!! :angry: 

I CANT GAURAUNTEE THAT THE 40 IS GONA COME UNOPEND AND MITE BE EMPTY! :0 

I DONT WANT TO GET MY ASS KICKED CUZ I GOT THIRSTY!  

YA FEEL ME!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 12:30 PM~18362970
> *sup gato?
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CABRON!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 01:46 PM~18363526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMFAO I will bring the camera!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill bring my 2 and hd video camera :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 01:49 PM~18363557
> *OK IM GONA BE REAL WITH THIS SHIT!
> 
> THIS AINT NO DAM GAME HERE!!! :angry:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL IF THAT IS THE CASE  THE CAKE MIGHT NOT MAKE IT EITHER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 01:46 PM~18363526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMFAO I will bring the camera!!! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: THERE CAN'T BE ANY EVIDENCE!! :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 01:49 PM~18363557
> *OK IM GONA BE REAL WITH THIS SHIT!
> 
> THIS AINT NO DAM GAME HERE!!! :angry:
> ...


Then buy 2 homie :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 01:53 PM~18363602
> *ill bring my 2 and hd video camera :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 01:53 PM~18363602
> *ill bring my 2 and hd video camera :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 02:12 PM~18363774
> *:nono: :nono: THERE CAN'T BE ANY EVIDENCE!! :angel: :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha it's not to get you in the pic it's to get her remember you missed what me and art lok's seen with the cake!!!lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 02:09 PM~18363732
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL IF THAT IS THE CASE  THE CAKE MIGHT NOT MAKE IT EITHER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ok so 2 against 1,,, odds are even now :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 02:18 PM~18363830
> *hahahaha it's not to get you in the pic it's to get her remember you missed what me and art lok's seen with the cake!!!lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: OHHHHHHHHH!!!  SHE CAN FEED ME SOME CAKE THIS TIME :thumbsup: AND THEN I WILL :naughty: THE FROSTING OFF HER FINGERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here you go homie it didn't let me post on torta tuesday!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 02:15 PM~18363809
> *Then buy 2 homie :biggrin:
> *


you tryin to get me drunk :0 

i dont need help :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 02:32 PM~18363945
> *you tryin to get me drunk :0
> 
> i dont need help :biggrin:
> *



No just so you would have one for her :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 02:37 PM~18363982
> *No just so you would have one for her :biggrin:
> *


in a brown bag!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrFKmLoe-ls


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 20 2010, 10:27 AM~18362059
> *Alright AZ! Here is another great event popping off in December! Hosted by OG Player Promotions!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> sup BIG AL THOUGHT U WOULD LIKE THESE PICS...
> 
> Some talent roight there!! :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 02:30 PM~18363934
> *Here you go homie it didn't let me post on torta tuesday!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

woo hoo big ben in the house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 05:04 PM~18365073
> *woo hoo big ben in the house!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up OG


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 20 2010, 04:24 PM~18365190
> *whats up OG
> *


Sup Benny!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18365194
> *Sup Benny!
> *


whats up old man???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 20 2010, 05:24 PM~18365190
> *whats up OG
> *


Nothing much just chillin' on a friday afternoon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18365235
> *whats up old man???
> *


sup compa thx for lunch again :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2010, 01:49 PM~18363562
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO CABRON!! :biggrin:
> *


q rollo homie :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 02:30 PM~18363934
> *Here you go homie it didn't let me post on torta tuesday!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup og how are you


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Aug 20 2010, 12:00 PM~18363197
> *REMINDER SHOW N SHINE THIS SUNDAY...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 08:42 PM~18366344
> *sup og how are you
> *


I'm good  How you doing?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 09:06 PM~18366494
> *I'm good   How you doing?
> *


am ok now :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 20 2010, 09:06 PM~18366494
> *I'm good   How you doing?
> *


 :biggrin: 
what up og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 10:13 PM~18366938
> *am ok now  :biggrin:
> *


hows the eskwinkle carnalito!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 10:18 PM~18366963
> *hows the eskwinkle carnalito!!!!
> 
> *


good ese real good :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 10:20 PM~18366974
> *good ese real good  :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'>sorry ladies,,,,,,,,,,,, i jus had too!


bad art ,,,,bad art :loco:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 10:55 PM~18367095
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>sorry ladies,,,,,,,,,,,, i jus had too!
> bad art ,,,,bad art :loco:
> *


Bad art Bad art GOOD 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 10:59 PM~18367115
> *Bad art Bad art GOOD 1  :biggrin:
> *


man i googled "nipple" y salio ................................... :naughty:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 11:21 PM~18367202
> *man i googled "nipple" y salio ................................... :naughty:
> *


pinche MANIACO :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18367204
> *pinche MANIACO :biggrin:
> *


man i ment nipple like bottle!!!
:dunno:

ok ok ,,, then i figured,,,,,, :naughty:

if dads gettin his,,,,,,,,,,  
pues que no!
:drama:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 11:28 PM~18367228
> *man i ment nipple like bottle!!!
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


fuckn art you a trip hey whats good for the weekend?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 20 2010, 10:16 PM~18366952
> *:biggrin:
> what up og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Nothing much just watching tv


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 11:50 PM~18367298
> *fuckn art you a trip hey whats good for the weekend?
> *


nada carnalito.. family matters..
im the oldest so..... im the mr know it all,,, ya right,,,, but if ican i will ,,,,, if i know how ,i do,, 
this weekend ,,,,,not another weekend for leisure,,,not for me at least!
sux,,, but isnt it what family is about!
THE PLEASURE WILL COME WHEN MY FAMILY IS HAPPY,,,

THEN ITS BUCK ASS NAKED FOR NACHOS!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 21 2010, 12:02 AM~18367350
> *Nothing much just watching tv
> *


gettin ready to go rest my neck..... gotta deal wit my sisters car,,,,, didnt fix ...YET!
:dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

googled layitlow and this is what showed up so here you go Homies!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 21 2010, 12:06 AM~18367377
> *gettin ready to go rest my neck..... gotta deal wit my sisters car,,,,, didnt fix ...YET!
> :dunno:
> *



cool :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=OGPLAYER,Aug 21 2010, 12:08 AM~18367384]
googled layitlow and this is what showed up so here you go Homies!!!









[/quote]

u almost as crazy as me OG!
:rimshot:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY JUSTIN AZ IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J/K HOMIE 4 REALS


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 21 2010, 12:15 AM~18367418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN ANY BODY GUESS WHO THIS IS????????????????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

got to get up sometime today!!
so i will leave ya wit dis!!!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nuDyaKBG9Ew&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nuDyaKBG9Ew&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
2:39!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 21 2010, 12:17 AM~18367429
> *CAN ANY BODY GUESS WHO THIS IS????????????????
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 12:23 AM~18367452
> *That not me, Im a cracker LOL. Ill meet you though at yalls show in September as looking forward to attending it. NO ****.  :biggrin:
> *


just like opie from mayberry.. and my road dogg J.D.......and all the rest of the LIL
crackers!!
u'z a cool one!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 12:23 AM~18367452
> *That not me, Im a cracker LOL. Ill meet you though at yalls show in September as looking forward to attending it. NO ****.  :biggrin:
> *


JUSTIN AZ WHO IS THAT ?????BECAUSE WHEN PEOPLE CALL MY HOUSE I TELL THEM HIS NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 21 2010, 12:27 AM~18367470
> *JUSTIN AZ WHO IS THAT ?????BECAUSE WHEN PEOPLE CALL MY HOUSE I TELL THEM HIS NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


solved it , it the guy from howard stern, baba booey. If click on quote it told who guy is LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 21 2010, 12:15 AM~18367418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JUSTIN AZ NICE TO MEET YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 21 2010, 12:52 AM~18367556
> *HEY JUSTIN AZ NICE TO MEET YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JUSTIN AZ YOU ARE BABA BOOEY you real look like baba booey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
OOOOOOOOSHUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM SORRY J/AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

GOOD PIC OF YOU JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, OGPLAYER 

:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 01:35 AM~18367658
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...


i have no girl im board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Aug 21 2010, 01:38 AM~18367662
> *i have no girl im board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


prolly allot out now just leaving the clubs. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 01:35 AM~18367658
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up where evryone at? Identity skating down the 10 fteeway fest!!!!!!358 am ciaaaooooooo


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 04:00 AM~18367881
> *What's up where evryone at? Identity skating down the 10 fteeway fest!!!!!!358 am ciaaaooooooo
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 20 2010, 12:30 PM~18362970
> *sup gato?
> *


Ke rollo dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 21 2010, 06:54 AM~18368156
> *:wave:
> *


Qvo Gibby :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 21 2010, 02:40 AM~18367811
> *
> *


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 21 2010, 09:47 AM~18368922
> *Qvo Gibby  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 21 2010, 10:27 AM~18369125
> *whats up homie
> *


Nada bro akinomas a home pateandola


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo playa playa


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 12:08 PM~18369697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/?tnmztwmvytz


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 21 2010, 01:30 PM~18370073
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?tnmztwmvytz
> *


Thanks Art. Whats crakin? Here just doing house work.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Diabolic Raps:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good afternoon AZ side...........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by refined93_@Aug 21 2010, 02:15 PM~18370241
> *Good afternoon AZ side...........
> *


 :wave:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> bad ass video I know dj midnite would like this video :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

We stopped by the Rollerz Only CC car wash earlier. It was hella hot today, and they were busting some serious suds, and had some nice rides out there.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin: AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18371134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18371158
> *
> *


whats up king george.........


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

frank i see you..... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 21 2010, 05:38 PM~18371405
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whatz up AZ? Is there anything going on this weekin


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18372265
> *Whatz up AZ? Is there anything going on this weekin
> *



Dennys cruise night


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18372265
> *Whatz up AZ? Is there anything going on this weekin
> *


If you search the thread a few pages you will see allot of flyers as LOWRIDERSTYLE posts them on a daily basis and is very complete in the postings. BTW, Did you find any event to attend last week?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18372265
> *Whatz up AZ? Is there anything going on this weekin
> *


BTW Man, Nice seing another person from farwest valley (no ****) as seems to be allot people from Surprise area now.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, geminid73, smiley602

:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD JUSTIN ITS BEEN A WHILE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 PM~18373416
> *WHATS GOOD JUSTIN ITS BEEN A WHILE
> *


Whats crakin? Here just surfing the net looking at car parts.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Homies? It's raining like a Mofo out here!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 11:28 PM~18373436
> *Whats crakin? Here just surfing the net looking at car parts.
> *


THATS COO I HAVENT BEEN UP IN THIS IN A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:29 PM~18373439
> *What up Homies? It's raining like a Mofo out here!!
> *


Here also, Im just hoping my old car is either in the shop or got plastic over windows.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:29 PM~18373439
> *What up Homies? It's raining like a Mofo out here!!
> *



WHATS GOOD OG HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:29 PM~18373439
> *What up Homies? It's raining like a Mofo out here!!
> *


fuck yeah it is


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18373444
> *THATS COO I HAVENT BEEN UP IN THIS IN A WHILE :biggrin:
> *


Yeah youve had a amber alert out for a minute now. :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18373447
> *WHATS GOOD OG HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:
> *


sup stranger


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 11:31 PM~18373450
> *Yeah youve had a amber alert out for a minute now.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL NO SHIT I BEEN WORKING ALOT AT WORK AND ON MY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 21 2010, 11:31 PM~18373454
> *sup stranger
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18373445
> *Here also, Im just hoping my old car is either in the shop or got plastic over windows.
> *


Hope it is :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:32 PM~18373457
> *LOL NO SHIT  I BEEN WORKING ALOT AT WORK AND ON MY RIDES :biggrin:
> *


Hows the pontiac doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18373447
> *WHATS GOOD OG HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:
> *



What up? I aam doing good i have my bad days though.. Just been chilling and trying to get this og saturday picnic organized :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 11:33 PM~18373472
> *Hows the pontiac doing?
> *



MAN SHE IS SITTING OUT GETTING WET I DONT LIKE IT WHEN MY BOMB GETS WET :biggrin: SHE GONNA GET SURFACE RUST AGAIN


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:32 PM~18373466
> *Hope it is :biggrin:
> *


Cant roll widows up though till door poppers are installed. They said it was going back inside, if not then the interior will be really clean. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:34 PM~18373475
> *What up? I aam doing good i have my bad days though.. Just been chilling and trying to get this og saturday picnic organized :biggrin:
> *



I CANT WAIT FOR THAT ONE ITS GONNA BE GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 21 2010, 11:30 PM~18373448
> *fuck yeah it is
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:32 PM~18373463
> *WHAT UP
> *


nada just had my new baby carnal and just chillin homie


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:35 PM~18373482
> *I CANT WAIT FOR THAT ONE ITS GONNA BE GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> *



Yup you know it :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 21 2010, 11:36 PM~18373489
> *nada just had my new baby carnal and just chillin homie
> *



THATS GOOD MAN CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW BORN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP STEVE AKA SHREKDIZZLE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18373491
> *THATS GOOD MAN CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW BORN  :biggrin:
> *


gracias loco


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SO WHEN IS YOUR RIDE GONNA BE OUT THE PAINT SHOP JUSTIN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:35 AM~18373481
> *Cant roll widows up though till door poppers are installed. They said it was going back inside, if not then the interior will be really clean.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Some edits I did for Overdose Records. Homie in the pics is Edgar. Also a homie from the club!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:45 PM~18373532
> *SO WHEN IS YOUR RIDE GONNA BE OUT THE PAINT SHOP JUSTIN
> *


Maybe next month, we keep thinking of new stuff to do to it though. Now will be flaked, patterned, laced and shaved. After that will save money and go to another shop for interior.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:47 PM~18373542
> *:wow:
> *


Hey Marinate whats crakin?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:49 AM~18373560
> *Hey Marinate whats crakin?
> *


SORRY TO SAY BUDDY YOUR CARS OUTSIDE :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:47 PM~18373545
> *Some edits I did for Overdose Records. Homie in the pics is Edgar. Also a homie from the club!
> 
> 
> ...


The half skull face looks cool. Is he a rapper?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:47 PM~18373545
> *Some edits I did for Overdose Records. Homie in the pics is Edgar. Also a homie from the club!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS BAD ASS MANDO :biggrin: WE NEED TO DO I PHOTO SHOOT FOR EL COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18373565
> *SORRY TO SAY BUDDY YOUR CARS OUTSIDE :happysad:  :wow:
> *


Its ok I guess, it didnt rain long, interior will just be clean. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:51 AM~18373571
> *Its ok I guess, it didnt rain long, interior will just be clean.  :biggrin:
> *


JUST STOP A MINUTE AGO HERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18373565
> *SORRY TO SAY BUDDY YOUR CARS OUTSIDE :happysad:  :wow:
> *



GO COVER IT FOR HIM WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:52 PM~18373574
> *JUST STOP A MINUTE AGO HERE :biggrin:
> *


Here it barely rained, just allot of thunder.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:53 AM~18373576
> *GO COVER IT FOR HIM WEY :biggrin:
> *


SURE IM ON MY WAY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:55 PM~18373586
> *SURE IM  ON  MY WAY
> *


LOL. Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:55 PM~18373586
> *SURE IM  ON  MY WAY
> *



:biggrin: LOL HEY YOU GOT ANY MODELS FOR SALE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:57 AM~18373592
> *:biggrin:  LOL HEY YOU GOT ANY MODELS FOR SALE
> *


WHAT U NEED PLAYA


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:57 PM~18373594
> *WHAT U NEED PLAYA
> *



YOU GOT ANY EL CAMINOS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:47 PM~18373545
> *Some edits I did for Overdose Records. Homie in the pics is Edgar. Also a homie from the club!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18373567
> *The half skull face looks cool. Is he a rapper?
> *


he sure is!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18373601
> *YOU GOT ANY EL CAMINOS :biggrin:
> *


GOT AN 1982 DOUBLE HEADLIGHT PROMO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 21 2010, 11:51 PM~18373570
> *LOOKS BAD ASS MANDO :biggrin:  WE NEED TO DO I PHOTO SHOOT FOR EL COCHINO :biggrin:
> *


yes we do! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:00 AM~18373606
> *GOT AN 1982 DOUBLE HEADLIGHT PROMO
> *



WHATS THAT LOOK LIKE
AND HOW MUCH


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:01 AM~18373611
> *WHATS THAT LOOK LIKE
> AND HOW MUCH
> *



how much you got??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: we'll talk homie!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:59 PM~18373604
> *he sure is!
> 
> 
> ...


I gonna make me a rap album someday also :biggrin: JK . That song was tight though.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:00 AM~18373607
> *yes we do!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS A GOOD BACK DROP FOR IT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:55 PM~18373586
> *SURE IM  ON  MY WAY
> *


q culero wey Why you undrecover fucker?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:03 AM~18373618
> *WHATS A GOOD BACK DROP FOR IT
> *


need to find a wall thats muraled with alot of colors and park it right in front of the wall! Since your car is newer and has a lot of patterns it would go together real good!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:02 AM~18373615
> *I gonna make me a rap album someday also  :biggrin:  JK . That song was tight though.
> *


SERIO :biggrin: malibu's most wanted :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:04 AM~18373625
> *need to find a wall thats muraled with alot of colors and park it right in front of the wall! Since your car is newer and has a lot of patterns it would go together real good!
> *



THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS :biggrin: MAYBE SOMETIME AROUND VEGAS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:02 AM~18373614
> *how much you got???  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: we'll talk homie!
> *


I got a 30 pk and a tip :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:05 AM~18373628
> *SERIO :biggrin:  malibu's most wanted :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:04 AM~18373625
> *need to find a wall thats muraled with alot of colors and park it right in front of the wall! Since your car is newer and has a lot of patterns it would go together real good!
> *


A train in graffiti would be cool with the car on either rocks or cracked cement.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:07 AM~18373638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


smiley you such an ass :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18373611
> *WHATS THAT LOOK LIKE
> AND HOW MUCH
> *


MINUS THE WHEELS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:06 AM~18373632
> *THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS  :biggrin: MAYBE SOMETIME AROUND VEGAS
> *


that will work. you showing in vegas?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:07 AM~18373643
> *MINUS THE WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean weyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:05 AM~18373628
> *SERIO :biggrin:  malibu's most wanted :0
> *


 :biggrin: I cant rap though but a little , gotta learn to talk before I can rap unless i want that texas chopped style. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:07 AM~18373643
> *MINUS THE WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...



Nice homie!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:08 AM~18373648
> *that will work. you showing in vegas?
> *



YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 01:09 AM~18373651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS OG


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:09 AM~18373655
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


party time! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:09 AM~18373655
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


you are lllluuuuucky me llevas wey :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:11 AM~18373662
> *party time!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A BIG TEN FO :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:11 AM~18373662
> *party time!  :biggrin:
> *


COCHINO COCHINO COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:11 AM~18373664
> *you are lllluuuuucky me llevas wey :biggrin:
> *


SURE IT WILL COST YOU 260 FOR THE ROOM LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:12 AM~18373667
> *THATS A BIG TEN FO :biggrin:
> *


always with that cop talk lol. jk. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:12 AM~18373668
> *COCHINO COCHINO COCHINO :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:14 AM~18373676
> *SURE IT WILL COST YOU 260 FOR THE ROOM LOL
> *


in vegas?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:14 AM~18373676
> *SURE IT WILL COST YOU 260 FOR THE ROOM LOL
> *


are you going to put out fool :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALMOST SIMILAR TO YOUR CAR JUSTIN!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> *
> THANKS OG
> *


I think I am gonna buy me a few models and start fixing them up shit all I got is time on my hands :biggrin: Where can I buy them at?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:14 AM~18373683
> *in vegas?
> *



YES SIR AT THE STRATOSPHERE FRIDAY NIGHT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373689
> *are you going to put out fool :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:14 AM~18373682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373689
> *are you going to put out fool :0
> *



MAYBE JUSTIN WILL :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373695
> *YES SIR AT THE STRATOSPHERE FRIDAY NIGHT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT
> *


WTF, I think we got ours for 160 sat sun mon


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373697
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


sorry I was talking to you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18373693
> *I think I am gonna buy me a few models and start fixing them up shit all I got is time on my hands :biggrin: Where can I buy them at?
> *


MARINATEKUSTOMS GOT A GANG OF THEM FOR SALE RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373693
> *I think I am gonna buy me a few models and start fixing them up shit all I got is time on my hands :biggrin: Where can I buy them at?
> *



YOU CAN BUY THEM AT MARINATE AUTO SALES :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Aug 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18373695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU STAYING MANDIZE?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:17 AM~18373702
> *MAYBE JUSTIN WILL  :biggrin:
> *


marinate said he aint that good


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:17 AM~18373703
> *WTF, I think we got ours for 160 sat sun mon
> *


 :0 WERE AT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:18 AM~18373715
> *marinate said he aint that good
> *


 :wow: AY GUEY :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373689
> *are you going to put out fool :0
> *



damn you crazy fool :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:19 AM~18373718
> *:wow: AY GUEY :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:18 AM~18373706
> *YOU CAN BUY THEM AT MARINATE AUTO SALES :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=340140&st=1720


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

WHERE YOU STAYING MANDIZE?
[/quote]
he stayin at D's


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:18 AM~18373704
> *sorry I was talking to you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18373692
> *ALMOST SIMILAR TO YOUR CAR JUSTIN!
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Thats same car minus the grill and lights up front. Theres a 66 Bonneville on ebay that has same grill and lights .


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:18 AM~18373705
> *MARINATEKUSTOMS GOT A GANG OF THEM FOR SALE RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:
> *



cool I will hit you up on friday when i get feria :biggrin: 

What they run?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 01:21 AM~18373736
> *Yep. Thats same car minus the grill and lights up front. Theres a 66 Bonneville on ebay that has same grill and lights .
> *


12 BUCKS ITS YOURS KILLA  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:18 AM~18373714
> *THAT AINT BAD :biggrin:
> 
> WHERE YOU STAYING MANDIZE?
> *


stratosphere


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:22 AM~18373743
> *cool I will hit you up on friday when i get feria :biggrin:
> 
> What they run?
> *


DIFFERENT RANGES GET AT ME WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:22 AM~18373745
> *stratosphere
> *


SHIT WHEN DID YOU GUYS GET YOUR ROOMS


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:19 AM~18373718
> *:wow: AY GUEY :wow:
> *


jajajaja :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:22 AM~18373745
> *stratosphere
> *


HELLA CHEAP, I BOOKED AT THE EXCALIBUR, THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:21 AM~18373735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


andale wey :cheesy: :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:23 AM~18373748
> *DIFFERENT RANGES GET AT ME WHEN YOUR READY
> *


cool I will


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:24 AM~18373752
> *HELLA CHEAP, I BOOKED AT THE EXCALIBUR, THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY
> *


cuanto?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:24 AM~18373752
> *HELLA CHEAP, I BOOKED AT THE EXCALIBUR, THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY
> *



HELL YEAH THATS CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:23 AM~18373749
> *SHIT WHEN DID YOU GUYS GET YOUR ROOMS
> *


luna got them like a month ago.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 12:19 AM~18373725
> *damn you crazy fool :biggrin:
> *


nah am just bored :happysad:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:26 AM~18373762
> *luna got them like a month ago.
> *


he gets the viejo discount :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:26 AM~18373762
> *luna got them like a month ago.
> *


WHEN YOU GUYS HEADING UP THERE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BigMandoAZ, smiley602, TopDogg

Damn partys over! lol whats up Doggy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:25 AM~18373760
> *cuanto?
> *


3 :angry: 00 :angry:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:27 AM~18373766
> *he gets the viejo discount  :biggrin:
> *


LOL SENIOR SITIZEN SPECIAL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:27 AM~18373769
> *3 :angry: 00 :angry:
> *


no mames wey, really?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:27 AM~18373767
> *WHEN YOU GUYS HEADING UP THERE
> *


luna will be there fri morning and the rest of us are going up there early on sat


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:29 AM~18373775
> *no mames wey, really?
> *



THATS BALLER STATUS PRETTY MUCH POCKET CHANGE FOR HIM :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:28 AM~18373773
> *LOL SENIOR SITIZEN SPECIAL
> *


i think he used his AARP Card


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:28 AM~18373773
> *LOL SENIOR SITIZEN SPECIAL
> *


I wish my a grand grand tata was still a life :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:28 AM~18373773
> *LOL SENIOR SITIZEN SPECIAL
> *


viejo means old/ancient right?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:29 AM~18373777
> *luna will be there fri morning and the rest of us are going up there early on sat
> *



YOU GUYS SHOWING


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:29 AM~18373779
> *THATS BALLER STATUS  PRETTY MUCH POCKET CHANGE FOR HIM  :biggrin:
> *


simon I wana be lil marinate and be a baller


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:30 AM~18373784
> *viejo means old/ancient right?
> *



YES SIR


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:29 AM~18373779
> *
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:30 AM~18373788
> *simon I wana GET A lil marinate ON ME and be a baller
> *



NO MAMES :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:30 AM~18373786
> *YOU GUYS SHOWING
> *


yessir, taking the 64, blazer, marks regal and alot of beer!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO BALLER HERE FELLAS I JUST LIKE THAT FACT ITS ON THE STRIP & ITS IN A NICE CASINO, I WONT HAVE TO BE PAYING FOR TAXIS LEFT AND RIGHT.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:30 AM~18373784
> *viejo means old/ancient right?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

last year


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:31 AM~18373791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I REMEMBER I FOUND THAT PRINGLES CAN ROLLIN AROUND


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:31 AM~18373791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who did those patterns?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:32 AM~18373798
> *NO BALLER HERE FELLAS I JUST LIKE THAT FACT ITS ON THE STRIP & ITS IN A NICE CASINO, I WONT HAVE TO BE PAYING FOR TAXIS LEFT AND RIGHT.
> *


shit last year we stayed out in henderson!!!! long drive when your fucking drunk


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:32 AM~18373798
> *NO BALLER HERE FELLAS I JUST LIKE THAT FACT ITS ON THE STRIP & ITS IN A NICE CASINO, I WONT HAVE TO BE PAYING FOR TAXIS LEFT AND RIGHT.
> *


Smart mofo :biggrin: am still waitin for your call fool "ill call you right now right now"  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:33 AM~18373805
> *Who did those patterns?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:33 AM~18373805
> *Who did those patterns?
> *



MY BOY CHAVO


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:34 AM~18373809
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


D!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:34 AM~18373810
> *MY BOY CHAVO
> *


Damn he does allot of work, will be doing my car also.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 22 2010, 01:33 AM~18373806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA PARTY THIS YEAR WITH US  MANDO AND LUNA MADE IT LAST YEAR


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:35 AM~18373813
> *Damn he does allot of work, will be doing my car also.
> *


CHAWPS AINT GONNA DO YOURS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:36 AM~18373820
> *CHAWPS AINT GONNA DO YOURS
> *


LOL. He just waiting on santiago to finish with the body work then will paint it. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:36 AM~18373818
> *:wow: LONA ASS DRIVE
> 
> YOU GONNA PARTY THIS YEAR WITH US    MANDO AND LUNA MADE IT LAST YEAR
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:38 AM~18373823
> *:wow:
> *


IS THAT A NO ?


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:36 AM~18373818
> *:wow: LONA ASS DRIVE
> 
> YOU GONNA PARTY THIS YEAR WITH US    MANDO AND LUNA MADE IT LAST YEAR
> *


simon vato I wana get caca face :biggrin: no ****


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:39 AM~18373830
> *IS THAT A NO ?
> *


Chawps doesnt do striping, Chavo goes to their shop and does the leafing and striping. Did you see the green box? Chavo did that one also.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:36 AM~18373818
> *:wow: LONA ASS DRIVE
> 
> YOU GONNA PARTY THIS YEAR WITH US    MANDO AND LUNA MADE IT LAST YEAR
> *


Shit Luis got us shot after shot at sahara, luna couldnt walk anymore


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:40 AM~18373832
> *simon vato I wana get caca face :biggrin:  no ****
> *


 :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:40 AM~18373833
> *Chawps doesnt do striping, Chavo goes to their shop and does the leafing and striping.  Did you see the green box? Chavo did that one also.
> *


I SURE DID THAT ONE IS BAD ASS ALSO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:40 AM~18373833
> *Chawps doesnt do striping, Chavo goes to their shop and does the leafing and striping.  Did you see the green box? Chavo did that one also.
> *


"Natural High" Identity CC new addition coming to a show near you!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:43 AM~18373840
> *"Natural High" Identity CC new addition coming to a show near you!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad mofo :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin childsplay, ben and eryk?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:41 AM~18373836
> *I SURE DID THAT ONE IS BAD ASS ALSO
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:46 AM~18373847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS MANDO I LIKE THAT BLACK AND WHITE LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:41 AM~18373834
> *Shit Luis got us shot after shot at sahara, luna couldnt walk anymore
> *


 :biggrin: simon and we going to do it again


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:41 AM~18373835
> *:wow:
> *


just like that :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:48 AM~18373852
> *:biggrin: simon and we going to do it again
> *


Hey Luna said you can crash in his room, here are the sleeping arrangements


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:49 AM~18373856
> *Hey Luna said you can crash in his room, here are the sleeping arrangements
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:49 AM~18373856
> *Hey Luna said you can crash in his room, here are the sleeping arrangements
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:46 AM~18373844
> *Whats crakin childsplay, ben and eryk?
> *



Whatup just catching up on what you fools talking about.. got bored so I finished a model I had...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:49 AM~18373856
> *Hey Luna said you can crash in his room, here are the sleeping arrangements
> 
> 
> ...


is that big ben's thong :0 wow


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 12:50 AM~18373861
> *Whatup just catching up on what you fools talking about.. got bored so I finished a model I had...
> *


pics or it didn't happend :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:52 AM~18373869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn mikey's dream come true!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BigMandoAZ, New-Image-soldier, KrAzE1, LADY C, childsplay69, big86ben, smiley602, OGPLAYER


Stalker aint here :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:04 AM~18373625
> *need to find a wall thats muraled with alot of colors and park it right in front of the wall! Since your car is newer and has a lot of patterns it would go together real good!
> *


Big Mando There is some nice hispanic murals on a wall on Roosevelt Beetween 7th st and 24st. They look new and have some bright colors to them!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 12:53 AM~18373871
> *damn mikey's dream come true!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 12:54 AM~18373876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Aug 22 2010, 12:55 AM~18373878
> *Big Mando There is some nice hispanic murals on a wall on Roosevelt Beetween 7th st and 24st. They look new and have some bright colors to them!!!
> *


thanks bro, ill have to check them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 12:54 AM~18373876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice Work :wow: How long did it take to assemble that?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 12:54 AM~18373876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

FULL HOUSE TONIGHT WHATS GOOD AZ 

New-Image-soldier, Justin-Az, LADY C, smiley602, big86ben, KrAzE1, BigMandoAZ, JEN IN PHX, cadillacking602, childsplay69, OGPLAYER


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (*4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users*)
12 Members: smiley602, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, Justin-Az, SOUTHSIDE_D, cadillacking602, JEN IN PHX, big86ben, KrAzE1, BigMandoAZ, childsplay69, OGPLAYER

MISSED A COUPLE SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18373888
> *FULL HOUSE TONIGHT WHATS GOOD AZ
> 
> New-Image-soldier, Justin-Az, LADY C, smiley602, big86ben, KrAzE1, BigMandoAZ, JEN IN PHX, cadillacking602, childsplay69, OGPLAYER
> *


 :biggrin: sup homies


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 12:56 AM~18373882
> *:wow: Nice Work  :wow:  How long did it take to assemble that?
> *


3 days total ... paint and assemble..


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18373891
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: smiley602, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, Justin-Az, SOUTHSIDE_D, cadillacking602, JEN IN PHX, big86ben, KrAzE1, BigMandoAZ, childsplay69, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...


still undercover wey


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18373889
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK BRO IM GONNA HAVE TO POST UP PICS OF ONE OF MY BUILDS 
NOT AS CLEAN AS YOURS THO :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 AM~18373891
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: smiley602, New-Image-soldier, LADY C, Justin-Az, SOUTHSIDE_D, cadillacking602, JEN IN PHX, big86ben, KrAzE1, BigMandoAZ, childsplay69, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...



ORALE MY BAD


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 12:54 AM~18373875
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BigMandoAZ, New-Image-soldier, KrAzE1, LADY C, childsplay69, big86ben, smiley602, OGPLAYER
> Stalker aint here  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



No LOL he actually has to work now.. But since you mention his name he will be on in a few minutes he senses when his name is called hahaha like "candy man candy man" LMFAO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 12:59 AM~18373893
> *3 days total ... paint and assemble..
> *


is this your bike?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:00 AM~18373896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I SEEN THAT PIC BEFOR IS THAT A REAL CAT OR A PHOTO SHOP


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP EVERYBODY ON OG AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:00 AM~18373899
> *No LOL he actually has to work now.. But since you mention his name he will be on in a few minutes he senses when his name is called hahaha like "candy man candy man" LMFAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 22 2010, 12:56 AM~18373884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah post your builds up man..


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:00 AM~18373896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all over gato tatted y todo jajaja


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18373905
> *:wave: WHAT UP EVERYBODY ON OG AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *



THERE GOES AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18373903
> *I SEEN THAT PIC BEFOR IS THAT A REAL CAT OR A PHOTO SHOP
> *


ima say photoshop, but if its real i want to buy that cat! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18373905
> *:wave: WHAT UP EVERYBODY ON OG AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


q onda wey


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:02 AM~18373911
> *THERE GOES AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


its gonna get real cochino up in here!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:00 AM~18373900
> *is this your bike?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was my older sons bike... I sold it to Sal which has found its way back in my living room right now to redo :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:03 AM~18373915
> *its gonna get real cochino up in here!
> *



LOL ITS BEGUN :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:03 AM~18373918
> *Yeah that was my older sons bike... I sold it to Sal which has found its way back in my living room right now to redo  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:02 AM~18373912
> *ima say photoshop, but if its real i want to buy that cat!  :biggrin:
> *


Ill sell you gato he a bigger pussy lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:04 AM~18373925
> *Ill sell you gato he a bigger pussy lol
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:06 AM~18373929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you crazy mofo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I C U - Jen!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 01:08 AM~18373933
> *I C U - Jen!
> *


What's up?? Guess you didn't go to SD either???  


It's raining outside and all us AZ'ers are inside on Layitlow....LOL It's still raining over here. I think I'm gonna go outside and drink a few beers with Sancho. :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, gotta save that cash for Vegas!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Knightstalker, MANDOS69C/10, smiley602, Justin-Az, LADY C, childsplay69, JEN IN PHX, New-Image-soldier


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 01:12 AM~18373947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Knightstalker</span>, BigMandoAZ, MANDOS69C/10, smiley602, Justin-Az, <span style=\'color:red\'>LADY C, childsplay69, JEN IN PHX, New-Image-soldier


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 01:12 AM~18373947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN YOU HAVING A POOL PARTY


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 22 2010, 01:12 AM~18373950
> *:wave:
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Knightstalker, MANDOS69C/10, smiley602, Justin-Az, LADY C, childsplay69, JEN IN PHX, New-Image-soldier
> *



:0 :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:12 AM~18373954
> *WHEN YOU HAVING A POOL PARTY
> *


just need the grill


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This is what im working on now...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:13 AM~18373957
> *This is what im working on now...
> 
> 
> ...


Termites????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 01:10 AM~18373941
> *Nope, gotta save that cash for Vegas!
> *


I hear ya!! I'm gonna start collecting cans LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:13 AM~18373955
> *:0  :sprint:
> *


busted


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:14 AM~18373959
> *Termites????
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:13 AM~18373957
> *This is what im working on now...
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color red? Is it regal red or fire red?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 01:14 AM~18373964
> *I like that color red? Is it regal red or fire red?
> *


rag red


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 01:14 AM~18373964
> *I like that color red? Is it regal red or fire red?
> *



House of Kolor's Brandy Wine


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:14 AM~18373961
> *busted
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:13 AM~18373957
> *This is what im working on now...
> 
> 
> ...


Agree.....love the color! Looks similar to my sons caddy we're building!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:15 AM~18373966
> *rag red
> *



Ha.. fucking Termite ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18373971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Corina!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18373972
> *Ha.. fucking Termite ...
> *


nah Lunas is rag red


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18373971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that a crooked ass grill :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:18 AM~18373977
> *Hi Corina!
> *


Hey girl!!! :wave: 

You guys need to share that rain with New Mexico LOL


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:19 AM~18373985
> *Hey girl!!!  :wave:
> 
> You guys need to share that rain with New Mexico LOL
> *


LOL....9.99 plus shipping!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Aug 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18373971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: I cant see the image!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:20 AM~18373988
> *LOL....9.99 plus shipping!
> *


Can I get that overnighted? :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:21 AM~18373990
> *Can I get that overnighted?  :roflmao:
> *


LOL....


I'm bored!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:22 AM~18373993
> *LOL....
> I'm bored!
> *


everyone left you behind i see!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:21 AM~18373989
> *:angry:  I cant see the image!
> *


It of a dude with a southern rapper grill thats crooked as hell. I forget who it was that ask if i had a grill when they learn im a southerner. lol.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:14 AM~18373960
> *I hear ya!!  I'm gonna start collecting cans LOL
> *


Ha! I'm gonna have to get a part time at the new location of Street Life cleaning restrooms and floors! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:22 AM~18373993
> *LOL....
> I'm bored!
> *



I can imagine you guys always have action going on in Phoenix!! I'll be more than happy to take the rain so you can go out and play lol Can't wait to see you in October girl!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN I WENT TO MAKE MYSELF A SANDWICH AND ALREADY TWO PAGES


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 01:23 AM~18373997
> *It of a dude with a southern rapper grill thats crooked as hell. I forget who it was that ask if i had a grill when they learn im a southerner. lol.
> *


Somehow you explaining the picture still doesnt help!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:25 AM~18374004
> *Somehow you explaining the picture still doesnt help!
> 
> *


lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 22 2010, 01:23 AM~18373995
> *everyone left you behind i see!
> *


Yep. My semester starts Monday so I couldn't go. Swing is filming the hop for Roll'n this weekend and D and I were doing some stuff at the shop this today.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

This will be *Knightstalker * when we leave out of town in October 












:roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Aug 22 2010, 01:24 AM~18373998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMM....a sandwich sounds good. I was thinking about Jack in the Box. :biggrin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up OG AZ side,
Does n e one know were to get a rim sealed???


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:31 AM~18374020
> *Hope I can make it! I'm tryin girl!
> *



We will be stopping in PHX that Thursday and Monday so we will visit you if you can't go 

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:31 AM~18374020
> *HMMM....a sandwich sounds good. I was thinking about Jack in the Box. :biggrin:
> *


TWO TACOS FOR A DOLLAR IS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:28 AM~18374012
> *This will be Knightstalker  when we leave out of town in October
> 
> 
> ...


You two are the only couple I know that texts each other while you are sitting next to each other at Denny's. LOL.....member that from a couple years ago in LA???


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:32 AM~18374026
> *TWO TACOS FOR A DOLLAR IS THE SHIT :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:32 AM~18374026
> *TWO TACOS FOR A DOLLAR IS THE SHIT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Aug 22 2010, 01:32 AM~18374025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop talkin about food!!! LOL..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:31 AM~18374020
> *No steppin on toes! My sons got that on lock! LOL  He and my nephew are working hard to get their own room in Vegas this year. LOL He turns 16 next month.
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:33 AM~18374030
> *You two are the only couple I know that texts each other while you are sitting next to each other at Denny's. LOL.....member that from a couple years ago in LA???
> *



LMFAO yes!!! Girl we don't physical talk to each other that's why our marriage is so great hahaha


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:34 AM~18374037
> *Just keep your fingers crossed that things work out for me!
> Stop talkin about food!!! LOL..
> *



WITH RANCH AND SOME JALAPENO POPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn it now I want tacos..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:34 AM~18374037
> *Just keep your fingers crossed that things work out for me!
> *



I will mama cause we need some updated pictures in Vegas and that Saturday is my birthday I gotta have a birthday shot with you :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:36 AM~18374043
> *Damn it now I want tacos..
> *


me too


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:36 AM~18374043
> *Damn it now I want tacos..
> *



LOL WHAT KINDA TACOS WE TALKING ABOUT HERE :biggrin: JK


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:09 AM~18373938
> *What's up??  Guess you didn't go to SD either???
> It's raining outside and all us AZ'ers are inside on Layitlow....LOL  It's still raining over here. I think I'm gonna go outside and drink a few beers with Sancho. :biggrin:
> *



X2 but gonna watch im drink till I know i can get my way with him!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:35 AM~18374039
> *LMFAO yes!!! Girl we don't physical talk to each other that's why our marriage is so great hahaha
> *


LOL...that's funny!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Aug 22 2010, 01:28 AM~18374009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up ladies!!! how's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:38 AM~18374054
> *what up ladies!!! how's it going? :biggrin:
> *



It's going and going and going lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:37 AM~18374049
> *X2 but gonna watch im drink till I know i can get my way with him!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:37 AM~18374048
> *LOL WHAT KINDA TACOS WE TALKING ABOUT HERE  :biggrin: JK
> *



Fool im 300+ pounds! Im talking about Jack In The Box!!! :boink:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:39 AM~18374058
> *Fool im 300+ pounds! Im talking about Jack In The Box!!!  :boink:
> *



LMFAO THAT WAS JUST TO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Aug 22 2010, 01:35 AM~18374039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well same here hope it takes us somewhere!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: MANDOS69C/10, OGPLAYER, LADY C, childsplay69, smiley602, New-Image-soldier, BigMandoAZ, joe 2 64s, j_mann, Justin-Az


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Aug 22 2010, 01:35 AM~18374040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....Sancho is my puppy! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:39 AM~18374056
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:03 AM~18373915
> *its gonna get real cochino up in here!
> *


:biggrin: DID SOMEONE SAY IT'S COCHINO TIME!!!??? :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:41 AM~18374064
> *:banghead:
> I know girl. Just dont leave me in the bathroom at Hooters.  I swear it was the blue stuff I was drinking!
> LOL....Sancho is my puppy!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE JALAPENOS POPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:38 AM~18374054
> *what up ladies!!! how's it going? :biggrin:
> *


Things are good OG. Just hangin out in here for a bit.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:41 AM~18374064
> *
> LOL....Sancho is my puppy!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha mines aren't :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:31 AM~18374020
> *
> HMMM....a sandwich sounds good. I was thinking about Jack in the Box. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you buying Jen?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:41 AM~18374066
> *:biggrin: DID SOMEONE SAY IT'S COCHINO TIME!!!??? :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...



ABOUT TIME


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:41 AM~18374064
> *I know girl. Just dont leave me in the bathroom at Hooters.  I swear it was the blue stuff I was drinking!
> *



Hey I never left you!! I past out on that sofa they had in there lmfao remember us walking back to the room leaning on each other so we didn't fall over hahaha I swear I couldn't fell the bottom half of my body after all those drinks..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:41 AM~18374066
> *:biggrin: DID SOMEONE SAY IT'S COCHINO TIME!!!??? :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...




ciaaaooooo


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:42 AM~18374069
> *Things are good OG. Just hangin out in here for a bit.
> *



that's good!! yeah me too just hanging out in here with these crazy homies


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:43 AM~18374077
> *that's good!! yeah me too just hanging out in here with these crazy homies
> *



YOU DAMN RIGHT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn sounds like a real good time gonna go down in Vegas this year! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:42 AM~18374070
> *hahahahaha mines aren't :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 22 2010, 01:42 AM~18374070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll buy, but you gotta fly!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:02 AM~18373911
> *THERE GOES AZ SIDE :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I WOULD POST UP SOME "OTHER" PICS  BUT WE HAVE SOME LADIES IN HERE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:44 AM~18374079
> *YOU DAMN RIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 01:45 AM~18374081
> *Damn sounds like a real good time gonna go down in Vegas this year!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:43 AM~18374077
> *that's good!! yeah me too just hanging out in here with these crazy homies
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:46 AM~18374084
> *:biggrin: I WOULD POST UP SOME "OTHER" PICS  BUT WE HAVE SOME LADIES IN HERE RIGHT NOW!
> *



I'm married to knightstalker nothing will offend me TRUST ME hahaha go for it haha


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:46 AM~18374084
> *:biggrin: I WOULD POST UP SOME "OTHER" PICS  BUT WE HAVE SOME LADIES IN HERE RIGHT NOW!
> *


THEY DONT MIND


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:46 AM~18374084
> *:biggrin: I WOULD POST UP SOME "OTHER" PICS  BUT WE HAVE SOME LADIES IN HERE RIGHT NOW!
> *


am heading that way :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: smiley602, BigMandoAZ, OGPLAYER, j_mann, MANDOS69C/10, LADY C, JEN IN PHX, Justin-Az, joe 2 64s, New-Image-soldier

Mando you need to talk to your boy rudy!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:45 AM~18374083
> *LOL...I settled down quite a bit. Cuz back in my day.... LOL  well you know!
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18374088
> *I'm married to knightstalker nothing will offend me TRUST ME hahaha go for it haha
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18374089
> *THEY DONT MIND
> *


they might like :0


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:45 AM~18374083
> *LOL...I settled down quite a bit. Cuz back in my day.... LOL  well you know!
> *



You where a bad bad bad girl lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18374095
> *they might like :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 01:45 AM~18374082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need too !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:48 AM~18374098
> *PLAYA PLAYA  :biggrin:
> I need too !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:43 AM~18374074
> *Hey I never left you!! I past out on that sofa they had in there lmfao remember us walking back to the room leaning on each other so we didn't fall over hahaha I swear I couldn't fell the bottom half of my body after all those drinks..
> *


OMG...I saw pics of that night recently. Had to see the pics, cause I barely remember it. I feel like I should start the story with "this one time...in Vegas" LOL


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 22 2010, 01:43 AM~18374077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O yes! You get your room yet??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:43 AM~18374077
> *that's good!! yeah me too just hanging out in here with these crazy homies
> *


x70!!!! :thumbsup: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18374094
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:48 AM~18374096
> *You where a bad bad bad girl lol
> *


 :0 :cheesy: az side full of playa playa's tonight


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

childsplay69 went to jack in the box


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:49 AM~18374103
> *OMG...I saw pics of that night recently.  Had to see the pics, cause I barely remember *



Girl that time in Vegas we could make a movie just out of that night hahahaha...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:48 AM~18374098
> *PLAYA PLAYA  :biggrin:
> I need too !!! :biggrin:
> *


just a lil bit nana I wana be like you


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18374109
> *childsplay69 went to jack in the box
> *



LMFAO!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:49 AM~18374103
> *O yes!  You get your room yet??
> *


 :yes: U know it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:51 AM~18374110
> *Girl that time in Vegas we could make a movie just out of that night hahahaha...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18374109
> *childsplay69 went to jack in the box
> *



LOL NO SHIT BUY ME 4 TACOS AND 3 JALAPENOS AND GET 3 RANCH FOR ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:51 AM~18374116
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



We were bad we even had cops chasing us with bean guns LMFAO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:52 AM~18374117
> *LOL NO SHIT BUY ME 4 TACOS AND 3 JALAPENOS AND GET 3 RANCH FOR ME TO :biggrin:
> *


someone said food and he logged out! shit i dropped burritos in the microwave!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:46 AM~18374084
> *:biggrin: I WOULD POST UP SOME "OTHER" PICS  BUT WE HAVE SOME LADIES IN HERE RIGHT NOW!
> *



Fool please!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 01:52 AM~18374119
> *We were bad we even had cops chasing us with bean guns LMFAO
> *


PICS?????


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:52 AM~18374117
> *LOL NO SHIT BUY ME 4 TACOS AND 3 JALAPENOS AND GET 3 RANCH FOR ME TO :biggrin:
> *


ill take the same anyone else :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:46 AM~18374084
> *:biggrin: I WOULD POST UP SOME "OTHER" PICS  BUT WE HAVE SOME LADIES IN HERE RIGHT NOW!
> *


  



> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18374093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One of these days, I'll tell ya! LOL :angel:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374121
> *Fool please!!!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374121
> *Fool please!!!
> 
> 
> ...




#2


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374120
> *someone said food and he logged out! shit i dropped burritos in the microwave!!!!
> *



DEEP FRY THEM AND YOU CAN HAVE CHIMICHANGAS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18374108
> *:0  :cheesy: az side full of playa playa's tonight
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374121
> *Fool please!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374121
> *Fool please!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18374109
> *childsplay69 went to jack in the box
> *


I hope he don't fuck up my order!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:54 AM~18374130
> *DEEP FRY THEM AND YOU CAN HAVE CHIMICHANGAS
> *


Ive done that before, taste even better when your buzzed


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:54 AM~18374130
> *DEEP FRY THEM AND YOU CAN HAVE CHIMICHANGAS
> *


shuuuut uup


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374126
> *
> One of these days, I'll tell ya! LOL :angel:
> *



cool :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374121
> *Fool please!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18374124
> *PICS?????
> *



I'm looking for it right now but knightstalker has so much shit in his photbuckets LOL


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:54 AM~18374130
> *DEEP FRY THEM AND YOU CAN HAVE CHIMICHANGAS
> *


Add Sour cream and Taco Bell sauce on top and its over! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18374091
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: smiley602, BigMandoAZ, OGPLAYER, j_mann, MANDOS69C/10, LADY C, JEN IN PHX, Justin-Az, joe 2 64s, New-Image-soldier
> 
> ...


 WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THAT FOO!!?? :dunno:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:55 AM~18374134
> *I hope he don't fuck up my order!
> *


shit ill take it if you don't want it


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

YUMMM...an Arizona burrito with bacon, sour cream and guacamole from Filiberto's. Damn....Childsplay better hurry up with my Jack in the box!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18374109
> *childsplay69 went to jack in the box
> *



Fuck yeah i did!... now im reading and eating a crunchy taco... :biggrin: 

also got some of those fucking cinnamon churros... :boink:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 22 2010, 01:56 AM~18374136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM GONNA MAKE ME ONE THAT SANDWICH I MAID DIDNT CUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374141
> *Add Sour cream and Taco Bell sauce on top and its over! :biggrin:
> *


with a diet coke smiley


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 01:54 AM~18374130
> *DEEP FRY THEM AND YOU CAN HAVE CHIMICHANGAS
> *


Man I made burritos to but in the oven. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:51 AM~18374113
> *just a lil bit nana I wana be like you
> *



hahahahaha never you would hey caught up that's the first rule never get caught up :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374142
> * WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THAT FOO!!?? :dunno:
> *












cant take these fuckers anywhere! this was at peter piper pizza today!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Fuckers forgot my fries


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374141
> *Add Sour cream and Taco Bell sauce on top and its over! :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW EVERY MEXICAN GOT EXTRA TACO BELL PACKETS IN THE FRIDGE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374146
> *Fuck yeah i did!... now im reading and eating a crunchy taco... :biggrin:
> 
> also got some of those fucking cinnamon churros...  :boink:
> *


I want some menudo :happysad:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:58 AM~18374156
> *   Fuckers forgot my fries
> *



LOL never fails!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374146
> *Fuck yeah i did!... now im reading and eating a crunchy taco... :biggrin:
> 
> also got some of those fucking cinnamon churros...  :boink:
> *


churros are the shit


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 01:58 AM~18374153
> *hahahahaha never you would hey caught up that's the first rule never get caught up :biggrin:
> *


I haven't YET  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diet coke, extra ice with a styrofoam cup. I'm not picky. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 01:59 AM~18374159
> *LOL never fails!
> *


or when you order curly fries they still give the regular straight fries! fucking hate that shit!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:59 AM~18374158
> *I want some menudo :happysad:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:00 AM~18374160
> *churros are the shit
> *


 I HAD A CHURRO EARLYER WITH A AGUA DE FRUTA :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 01:59 AM~18374158
> *I want some menudo :happysad:
> *




really??? vvvvvvv ???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 01:59 AM~18374158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah i forgot about that you haven't huh :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:01 AM~18374165
> *or when you order curly fries they still give the regular straight fries! fucking hate that shit!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:00 AM~18374162
> *I came to your carwash today, since it rained can I can a rewash??  LOL
> Diet coke, extra ice with a styrofoam cup.  I'm not picky. :biggrin:
> *


damn I tought you were picky how bout an horchata or tamarindo :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18374144
> *YUMMM...an Arizona burrito with bacon, sour cream and guacamole from Filiberto's.  Damn....Childsplay better hurry up with my Jack in the box!
> *


carnitas burrito from filibertos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:00 AM~18374162
> *I came to your carwash today, since it rained can I can a rewash??  LOL
> Diet coke, extra ice with a styrofoam cup.  I'm not picky. :biggrin:
> *



Sure thing.... Ask for Nate and he will take care of ya :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:02 AM~18374171
> *me too
> oh yeah i forgot about that you haven't huh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: so am good right


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Fuck I'm hungry now! :banghead:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:02 AM~18374170
> *really???  vvvvvvv ???
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







I already know Lady C is diggin out black mail photo's. I'm letting you all know in advance, it wasnt me!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:01 AM~18374164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmh mama me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

this one is for mando69c/10


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:01 AM~18374164
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Fudging Delicious...... 








:naughty:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:02 AM~18374170
> *really???  vvvvvvv ???
> 
> 
> ...


you ass NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 AM~18374181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: New-Image-soldier, smiley602, JEN IN PHX, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, childsplay69, joe 2 64s, BigMandoAZ, j_mann, big86ben, LADY C


:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 AM~18374184
> *this one is for mando69c/10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: MMMMMMMMMM...I AM GRUBBIN ON SOME CANNED MENUDO WITH LEMON, CEBOLLA AND OREGANO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 AM~18374184
> *this one is for mando69c/10
> 
> 
> ...



I would consider trading my churros for that....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:06 AM~18374193
> *:cheesy: MMMMMMMMMM...I AM GRUBBIN ON SOME CANNED MENUDO WITH LEMON, CEBOLLA AND OREGANO!!! :biggrin:
> *


pinche culero ojala y te de chorro :angry:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 AM~18374180
> *LMFAO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I already know Lady C is diggin out black mail photo's. I'm letting you all know in advance, it wasnt me!
> *




Shhh don't tell them lmfao.. This guy has some fucked up pictures of people.. Everyone when you see knightstalker act right he will get you in some messed up moments hahaha


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 02:02 AM~18374174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm thinkin about some Philly cheese steak Hot Pockets. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:07 AM~18374196
> *I would consider trading my churros for that....
> *


fuck trade ill feed her a churro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin,


Are you gonna start with the asain porn again?

signed

Chucky


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:08 AM~18374203
> *fuck trade ill feed her a churro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 AM~18374184
> *this one is for mando69c/10
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: OHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! :boink: :boink: THANKS OG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> Sounds good, I'll wait outside by the mailbox so you can deliver it. LOL
> :biggrin:
> am outside!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:06 AM~18374191
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members:  New-Image-soldier, smiley602, JEN IN PHX, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, childsplay69, joe 2 64s, BigMandoAZ, j_mann, big86ben, LADY C
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 22 2010, 02:06 AM~18374193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't want to hear about the kinky pics you and Knightstalker take!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:08 AM~18374203
> *fuck trade ill feed her a churro
> *


x81.5


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> > Sounds good, I'll wait outside by the mailbox so you can deliver it. LOL
> > :biggrin:
> > am outside!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:08 AM~18374206
> *Justin,
> Are you gonna start with the asain porn again?
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:10 AM~18374214
> *Canned menudo??  GROSS!!!
> tell him.
> 
> ...


and we don't, oh yeah we don't :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 02:03 AM~18374178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:10 AM~18374214
> *Canned menudo??  GROSS!!!
> We don't want to hear about the kinky pics you and Knightstalker take!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats why he wanted to buy my extra tripod!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:11 AM~18374219
> *LOL....
> *


ok am leaving lol I even brought you both  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:07 AM~18374200
> *pinche culero ojala y te de chorro :angry:
> *


:biggrin: PUES QUE ONDA CON TIGO PARIENTE! :angry: YOU WANT ME TO SAVE YOU SOME!!??(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 02:09 AM~18374212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :nicoderm: :naughty: :drama: HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:11 AM~18374222
> *Yup you good!! :biggrin:
> You're welcome homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


  yyyeei yaaaaaaaa


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:12 AM~18374223
> *Thats why he wanted to buy my extra tripod!!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


A TRIPOD???? Now that is some seriously kinky shit!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:12 AM~18374226
> *:biggrin: PUES QUE ONDA CON TIGO PARIENTE! :angry: YOU WANT ME TO SAVE YOU SOME!!??(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: simon wey


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:13 AM~18374229
> *A TRIPOD????    Now that is some seriously kinky shit!
> *


yeah its padded just in case it gets knocked over


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:13 AM~18374229
> *A TRIPOD????    Now that is some seriously kinky shit!
> *



LOL THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:13 AM~18374229
> *A TRIPOD????    Now that is some seriously kinky shit!
> *


sounds like some manaco shit cochinos :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:14 AM~18374231
> *yeah its padded just in case it gets knocked over
> *


So were the handcuff she borrowed...I mean found. LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:10 AM~18374214
> *Canned menudo??  GROSS!!!
> We don't want to hear about the kinky pics you and Knightstalker take!!  :biggrin:
> *


  I DON'T FEEL LIKE DRIVING TO JACK IN THE CRACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Aug 22 2010, 02:13 AM~18374229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit she is looking for pic's of you guys watch out :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:15 AM~18374237
> *So were the handcuff she borrowed...I mean found. LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:15 AM~18374235
> *sounds like some manaco shit  cochinos :biggrin:
> *


We can find you a tripod too...I'll check Craigslist.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:10 AM~18374214
> *Canned menudo??  GROSS!!!
> We don't want to hear about the kinky pics you and Knightstalker take!!  :biggrin:
> *



Oh hell no haha not us... but we got some pretty funny ones of ray with elmo todd and the fish member those?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:15 AM~18374240
> *oh shit she is looking for pic's of you guys watch out :biggrin:
> *


not of me!!!! we left the party early


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:15 AM~18374234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:16 AM~18374247
> *not of me!!!! we left the party early
> *



hahahahaha r u sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:15 AM~18374238
> *  I DON'T FEEL LIKE DRIVING TO JACK IN THE CRACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me either...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:16 AM~18374244
> *We can find you a tripod too...I'll check Craigslist.
> *


it depends. how do you use it? :dunno: :dunno: am a boy :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:17 AM~18374248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you gonna break your neck homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:17 AM~18374250
> *hahahahaha r u sure!! :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Aug 22 2010, 02:16 AM~18374246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't make it last year. First one I missed in 14 years.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 02:18 AM~18374253
> *you gonna break your neck homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


it will be worth it!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:19 AM~18374255
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:17 AM~18374251
> *Me either...
> *


man you didn't even want to come outside!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 02:17 AM~18374252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm so close to going to Jack in the box right now. I'm too lazy to get dressed to go.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR MY HOMIE LUIS WHO CAN'T GET ANY PUSSY FOR AT LEAST 45 DAYS!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 02:16 AM~18374245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE IS JUSTIN WHEN HE LOOKS AT THE IMPORT GIRLS


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Jen is hood famous in that trailer! LOL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374261
> *Let's ask Knightstalker and Lady C....
> Get this guy a neck brace!!!
> I'm so close to going to Jack in the box right now. I'm too lazy to get dressed to go.
> *


am outside ill drive you pay :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374262
> *:biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR MY HOMIE LUIS WHO CAN'T GET ANY PUSSY FOR AT LEAST 45 DAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374262
> *:biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR MY HOMIE LUIS WHO CAN'T GET ANY PUSSY FOR AT LEAST 45 DAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Too much info!!! I don't want tacos anymore. :angry:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 02:24 AM~18374264
> *HERE IS JUSTIN WHEN HE LOOKS AT THE IMPORT GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 02:24 AM~18374264
> *HERE IS JUSTIN WHEN HE LOOKS AT THE IMPORT GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 02:24 AM~18374264
> *HERE IS JUSTIN WHEN HE LOOKS AT THE IMPORT GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:24 AM~18374267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 02:24 AM~18374264
> *HERE IS JUSTIN WHEN HE LOOKS AT THE IMPORT GIRLS
> 
> 
> ...


Sin Verguenza! :roflmao:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374262
> *:biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR MY HOMIE LUIS WHO CAN'T GET ANY PUSSY FOR AT LEAST 45 DAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaw thnx buddy but I got my other girl memer


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:25 AM~18374268
> *Too much info!!!  I don't want tacos anymore. :angry:
> *



And I suddenly want more tacos....... :boink:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374261
> *Let's ask Knightstalker and Lady C....
> *



Umm how do we what?

I'm lost got caught up looking for that stupid picture in Knightstalker million and one photobucket accounts


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:26 AM~18374275
> *And I suddenly want more tacos....... :boink:
> *


fish tacos


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:25 AM~18374268
> *Too much info!!!  I don't want tacos anymore. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: how bout a torta :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:27 AM~18374279
> *:biggrin: how bout a torta  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 02:26 AM~18374273
> *Sin Verguenza!  :roflmao:
> *


si tiene verguenza pero se aguanta :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:17 AM~18374251
> *Me either...
> *


 I AM STILL HUNGRY WITH ALL THIS FOOD TALK :happysad: SHIT IF I AM GONNA DRIVE RIGHT NOW  MIGHT AS WELL GO TO DENNY'S INSTEAD! :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:27 AM~18374279
> *:biggrin: how bout a torta  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done deal!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:27 AM~18374280
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


coming right up Mando they want a torta hook him up :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:28 AM~18374282
> *si tiene verguenza pero se aguanta :biggrin:
> *


Escandaloso! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:29 AM~18374287
> *coming right up Mando they want a torta hook him up :biggrin:
> *


im a boy damon!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:29 AM~18374286
> *That was a long time ago!
> LMAO...
> Everytime they come to film at the shop I ask them if we can redo that trailer. Look how young my son looks!
> ...


whenever you ready jen


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:23 AM~18374262
> *:biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR MY HOMIE LUIS WHO CAN'T GET ANY PUSSY FOR AT LEAST 45 DAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:26 AM~18374274
> *aaaaw thnx buddy but I got my other girl memer
> *


:uh:  MUY CHINGON! I HAVE ANOTHER GIRL! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier+Aug 22 2010, 02:27 AM~18374279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down, which one??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

I so fail myself on this quest but after of how ever long it was here is the picture of the cops chasing us


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:30 AM~18374289
> *im a boy damon!
> *


mando hook him up ese


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:31 AM~18374294
> *No thanks....maybe some chorizo! LOL
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> No thanks....maybe some chorizo! LOL
> wow jen at least pm me jk jajaja :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:31 AM~18374295
> *I so fail myself on this quest but after of how ever long it was here is the picture of the cops chasing us
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I thought yall was joking but damn yall did get chased by cops :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 02:16 AM~18374245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:31 AM~18374295
> *I so fail myself on this quest but after of how ever long it was here is the picture of the cops chasing us
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT HE DOES HAVE IT!!!! Remember my Pops talkin shit to the cops?? That was funny shit.





OK, are we going to Denny's for real or you just getting my hopes up??


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 02:33 AM~18374302
> *LOL I thought yall was joking but damn yall did get chased by cops  :biggrin:
> *



Oh no we had a grip of them after us lol they even put us on lock down in our rooms for a hour! any one who would open the door they would pull out their rooms and arrest them..


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:33 AM~18374304
> *HOLY SHIT HE DOES HAVE IT!!!!  Remember my Pops talkin shit to the cops?? That was funny shit.
> OK, are we going to Denny's for real or you just getting my hopes up??
> *


wherever you wana go you paying hurry am outside :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:33 AM~18374304
> *HOLY SHIT HE DOES HAVE IT!!!!  Remember my Pops talkin shit to the cops?? That was funny shit.
> *



Pops was loco that night he was like fuck you all I'm not going to my room haha


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:29 AM~18374287
> *coming right up Mando they want a torta hook him up :biggrin:
> *


  I GOT THIS!!!! :biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR THE HOMIE BIGMANDOAZ :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> > No thanks....maybe some chorizo! LOL
> > wow jen at least pm me jk jajaja :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:36 AM~18374313
> *  I GOT THIS!!!! :biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR THE HOMIE BIGMANDOAZ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


enjoy mando :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:36 AM~18374313
> *  I GOT THIS!!!! :biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR THE HOMIE BIGMANDOAZ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my type right thurrrrr!! More cushion for the pushin!!!!! :boink:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

guess I'm not hungry for watermelon.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:36 AM~18374313
> *  I GOT THIS!!!! :biggrin: THIS PIC IS FOR THE HOMIE BIGMANDOAZ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:37 AM~18374314
> *That was crazy!! Still had fun though!
> *



Hell ya we had a blast like we do EVERY year lol I'm excited now can't wait!! And it's gonna be my birthday a double HELL YA!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:38 AM~18374319
> *Hell ya we had a blast like we do EVERY year lol I'm excited now can't wait!! And it's gonna be my birthday a double HELL YA!
> *


when your bday???


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:38 AM~18374320
> *when your bday???
> *



That Saturday we are there October 9th :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:37 AM~18374315
> *enjoy mando :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> Dont keep a lady waiting!!!
> who am I to say no to a lady is the door open :0 jk


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:39 AM~18374322
> *That Saturday we are there October 9th  :biggrin:
> *


mines oct 25th but im gonna party like its the 25th


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:38 AM~18374317
> *guess I'm not hungry for watermelon.
> *


jajajajaja  I am


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:40 AM~18374326
> *mines oct 25th but im gonna party like its the 25th
> *



We gotta take birthday shots while we are there!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:27 AM~18374278
> *fish tacos
> *


:no: :no: I RATHER HAVE A "FUR-BURGER" MINUS THE FUR!!!! :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:41 AM~18374328
> *We gotta take birthday shots while we are there!!
> *


im down! gonna be 30 this year! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> Hell ya we had a blast like we do EVERY year lol I'm excited now can't wait!! And it's gonna be my birthday a double HELL YA!


I always take you for a drink in Vegas for your birthday, but it's never just one!


> That Saturday we are there October 9th :biggrin:


O my!! The night of the party!



> > Dont keep a lady waiting!!!
> > who am I to say no to a lady is the door open :0 jk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 02:43 AM~18374332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice but not big enough!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 02:43 AM~18374332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 02:43 AM~18374332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am in love :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:42 AM~18374331
> *im down! gonna be 30 this year!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



I'm gonna be 26 lol :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:43 AM~18374333
> *I always take you for a drink in Vegas for your birthday, but it's never just one!
> O my!!  The night of the party!
> *



I know you do Jen you get me FADED!! lol and It is the night of the banquet!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

ONE OF THE MANDO'S MENTIONED DENNYS.......


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:48 AM~18374344
> *ONE OF THE MANDO'S MENTIONED DENNYS.......
> *



I think they left you hanging girl!


:twak: lol


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:40 AM~18374326
> *mines oct 25th but im gonna party like its the 25th
> *


mines on aug 30th so lets party :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOODNIGHT AZ SIDE


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

>


http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/1free-sexy-smileys-946.gif[/img]








[/quote]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:49 AM~18374346
> *I think they left you hanging girl!
> :twak: lol
> *


I guess you're right! Time to get up for a little snack!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 02:50 AM~18374349
> *GOODNIGHT AZ SIDE
> *


later homie


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 02:50 AM~18374349
> *GOODNIGHT AZ SIDE
> *


Yep, I'm out too. Goodnite everyone....it's been fun!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 22 2010, 02:37 AM~18374316
> *Thats my type right thurrrrr!!  More cushion for the pushin!!!!! :boink:
> *


:yes: :yes: YUP YUP!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:52 AM~18374356
> *Yep, I'm out too.  Goodnite everyone....it's been fun!
> *



Night mama...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:49 AM~18374346
> *I think they left you hanging girl!
> :twak: lol
> *


nah it was c-10. my ass is out in the east valley. id go but im hella far


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:52 AM~18374356
> *Yep, I'm out too.  Goodnite everyone....it's been fun!
> *


later goodnight


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 22 2010, 02:52 AM~18374358
> *Night mama...
> *


Goodnite~ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:50 AM~18374352
> *I guess you're right!  Time to get up for a little snack!
> *


:happysad: SORRY BOUT THE WHOLE DENNY'S THING...I AM TOO DAMN LAZY TO GO ANYWHERE!  MAYBE NEXT TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:54 AM~18374362
> *Goodnite~ :biggrin:
> *


Later Jen.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:53 AM~18374359
> *nah it was c-10. my ass is out in the east valley. id go but im hella far
> *


He must be playin with his tripod. LOL....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:55 AM~18374367
> *He must be playin with his tripod. LOL....
> *


just bought a HD video cam, now i gotta put extra padding on it!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Aug 22 2010, 02:55 AM~18374364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodnite Rudy.


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:55 AM~18374364
> *:happysad: SORRY BOUT THE WHOLE DENNY'S THING...I AM TOO DAMN LAZY TO GO ANYWHERE!  MAYBE NEXT TIME! :biggrin:
> *


LOCK DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

alright homies im out!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Se banan!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:52 AM~18374356
> *Yep, I'm out too.  Goodnite everyone....it's been fun!
> *


:biggrin: BUENOS NOCHES! :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:53 AM~18374359
> *nah it was c-10. my ass is out in the east valley. id go but im hella far
> *


:biggrin: IT WAS ME!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:57 AM~18374373
> *alright homies im out!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:420: LAAAAATERZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 22 2010, 02:57 AM~18374373
> *alright homies im out!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALRATO VATO


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm out too gotta go make knightstalker his dinner since he works graveyards and doesn't get off till 5:30am LOL


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 02:57 AM~18374374
> *Se banan!
> *


PEACE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 22 2010, 02:57 AM~18374371
> *LOCK DOWN :biggrin:
> *


:angry: NO SEAS MAMON GUEY!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 03:02 AM~18374385
> *:420: LAAAAATERZZZZZ!!!
> *


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 03:04 AM~18374393
> *:angry: NO SEAS MAMON GUEY!!! :twak: :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NO TE ENOJES WEY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 03:05 AM~18374397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its gonna be a huge difference from the before and after flicks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 03:07 AM~18374399
> *Its gonna be a huge difference from the before and after flicks!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah its going from hotrod style to lowrider. I like the supremes better than the 18s though. BTW do you work at tattoo empire? I ask as its on your tagline.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Nah that's my Compadre Wyners shop and where I got my tat work at. Just advertising for the homies.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 03:10 AM~18374404
> *Nah that's my Compadre Wyners shop and where I got my tat work at. Just advertising for the homies.
> *


Thats cool, I need to start a small business and put a tagline.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 03:20 AM~18374420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay guey..... too much for me!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: I AM :sprint: !!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 03:20 AM~18374420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 22 2010, 03:21 AM~18374422
> *Ay guey..... too much for me!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 03:24 AM~18374427
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin: THAT IS WHAT YOU CALL A "SUPER SIZE TORTA" JUSTIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 03:35 AM~18374446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMN, I HAD TO GO BACK 50 DAMN PAGES TO CATCH UP!!!
GOOD STUFF!!! SOUNDED LIKE EVERYONE WAS HUNGRY BUT TOO LAZY TO GO GET FOOD!!lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 02:20 AM~18374420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: STOP POSTING IF THEY LOOK LIKE THIS! :wow:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP OF THE MOTHA FUCKING MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG IS SEPT 3RD COME SUPPORT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 22 2010, 01:13 AM~18373957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)

Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th 

flyer and more info coming soon.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Who got Direct TV?

Direct PPV O.G. Rider Presents "Mi Vida Loca" adult listing :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ you guys put some paginas on this bitch yesterday


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 12:05 PM~18376086
> *Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)
> 
> Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)

Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th 

flyer and more info coming soon.
* :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Do ANYONE know were I can get some lowrider bike parts right now ? Looks like all the bike shop r close


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 22 2010, 02:03 PM~18376718
> *Do ANYONE know were I can get some lowrider bike parts right now ? Looks like all the bike shop r close
> *


What are you looking for? There's peeps on here with some parts laying around..


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 18 2010, 04:07 PM~18345233
> *posting this up for the Majestics Homies!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/Bi..._Drive_2010.jpg[/img]


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 22 2010, 08:13 AM~18374837
> *DAMN, I HAD TO GO BACK 50 DAMN PAGES TO CATCH UP!!!
> GOOD STUFF!!! SOUNDED LIKE EVERYONE WAS HUNGRY BUT TOO LAZY TO GO GET FOOD!!lol
> 
> *


LOL....we were puttin in work on the late shift! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 05:50 PM~18378368
> *LOL....we were puttin in work on the late shift!  :biggrin:
> *


 Ya u all were!! I got hungry readin all about the food everyone was talkin about gettin! Fish tacos. Jack n the box. Dennys. 
How did the fellas do at the Hop?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, Riderz-4-Life, Az_Chicano_1, cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 22 2010, 07:41 PM~18378845
> *Ya u all were!! I got hungry readin all about the food everyone was talkin about gettin! Fish tacos. Jack n the box. Dennys.
> How did the fellas do at the Hop?
> *


I havent talk to them yet. They called me earlier but I couldn't answer. I'm just getting the kids settled down and ready bed so I'll call them after that. I'll let you know when I talk to them.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 08:17 PM~18379189
> *I havent talk to them yet. They called me earlier but I couldn't answer. I'm just getting the kids settled down and ready bed so I'll call them after that. I'll let you know when I talk to them.
> *



Hi Jen :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

childsplay69, ART LOKS, ARIZA70


What up how's it going?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 22 2010, 08:43 PM~18379480
> *Hi Jen :wave:
> *


Sup woman??? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD I JUST GOT HOME FROM SONICS GOT ME SOME CHEDDER PEPPERS, SOM CHICKEN POPPERS AND A LARGE CHERRY LIMEADE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 09:10 PM~18379754
> *WHATS GOOD I JUST GOT HOME FROM SONICS GOT ME SOME CHEDDER PEPPERS, SOM CHICKEN POPPERS AND A LARGE CHERRY LIMEADE
> *


weres mine :angry:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 22 2010, 09:17 PM~18379830
> *weres mine :angry:
> *



I FORGOT IT AT SONICS :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 22 2010, 09:21 PM~18379868
> *I FORGOT IT AT SONICS :biggrin:
> *


fucker :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18379873
> *fucker :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup smiley


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 22 2010, 07:41 PM~18378845
> *Ya u all were!! I got hungry readin all about the food everyone was talkin about gettin! Fish tacos. Jack n the box. Dennys.
> How did the fellas do at the Hop?
> *


 :biggrin: sup tata :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q onda pariente!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:08 PM~18380713
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


q que onda wey


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:07 PM~18380711
> *q onda pariente!!!
> *


:scrutinize: WELCOME TO THE OG AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:09 PM~18380721
> *:scrutinize: WELCOME TO THE OG AZ SIDE!!!
> *


mas puto pariente :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:09 PM~18380717
> *q que onda wey
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:14 PM~18380753
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! :wave:
> *


nada no pude cambiar el screen name vale vrga :banghead: :banghead: no cabaret


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:10 PM~18380726
> *mas puto pariente  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :twak: CALMATE PINCHE NEWBIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:17 PM~18380771
> *:angry: :twak: CALMATE PINCHE NEWBIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ojete


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18380767
> *nada no pude cambiar el screen name vale vrga  :banghead:  :banghead:  no cabaret
> *


:0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:24 PM~18380841
> *:0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


oh well que hay de nuevo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:19 PM~18380789
> *ojete
> *


:nono: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:27 PM~18380879
> *:nono: :tongue: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:25 PM~18380853
> *oh well que hay de nuevo
> *


NUTHIN MUCH HOMITO  BOUT TO GO TO SLEEP!!! :420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18380767
> *nada no pude cambiar el screen name vale vrga  :banghead:  :banghead:  no cabaret
> *


who dis :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 11:30 PM~18380903
> *who dis :0
> *


otra vez :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 22 2010, 11:30 PM~18380899
> *NUTHIN MUCH HOMITO  BOUT TO GO TO SLEEP!!! :420:
> *


orale wey :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Aug 22 2010, 11:32 PM~18380910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 11:35 PM~18380933
> *yup......
> sup homie!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: este loco


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 22 2010, 11:36 PM~18380941
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: este loco
> *


sup homie


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 11:41 PM~18380974
> *sup homie
> *


nada just kickin it ese and you? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 22 2010, 09:05 PM~18379709
> *Sup woman??? :biggrin:
> *



NOTHING MUCH JUST DEALING WITH SOME DRAMA BUT IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin: CAUSE KARMA IS A BITCH


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:03 AM~18381072
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST DEALING WITH SOME DRAMA BUT IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin: CAUSE KARMA IS A BITCH
> *


hay nana this is my new account how you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHERE BIG BEN AT? HAVEN'T SEEN THAT HOMIE IN A BIT..I THINK THAT HOMIE HIT THE LOTTERY AND IS HIDING FROM US  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:04 AM~18381077
> *hay nana this is my new account how you doing?
> *



GOOD THAT'S ANOTHER WAY NOT TO GET CAUGHT UP :biggrin: YOU DOING GOOD


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:05 AM~18381078
> *WHERE BIG BEN AT? HAVEN'T SEEN THAT HOMIE IN A BIT..I THINK THAT HOMIE HIT THE LOTTERY AND IS HIDING FROM US   LOL :biggrin:
> *


jaja I saw him earlier :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:06 AM~18381082
> *GOOD THAT'S ANOTHER WAY NOT TO GET CAUGHT UP :biggrin:  YOU DOING GOOD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: no I couldnt change my screen name on the other account :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:06 AM~18381083
> *jaja I saw him earlier :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:07 AM~18381088
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: no I couldnt change my screen name on the other account :angry:
> *



YEAH I KNOW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 01:03 AM~18381072
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST DEALING WITH SOME DRAMA BUT IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin: CAUSE KARMA IS A BITCH
> *



:werd:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER? WHERE WERE YOU LAST NIGHT?? WE ALL HAD A BLAST!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:08 AM~18381093
> *YEAH I KNOW
> *


how you doing tough


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:09 AM~18381102
> *WHAT UP KNIGHTSTALKER? WHERE WERE YOU LAST NIGHT?? WE ALL HAD A BLAST!!
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2010, 12:09 AM~18381100
> *:werd:
> *



WHAT YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN KARMA?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:09 AM~18381104
> *how you doing tough
> *


I AM DOING SANCHO GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:11 AM~18381112
> *I AM DOING SANCHO GOOD!! :biggrin:
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaan TMI nana I got a mental pic nana  wheres art lok :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:12 AM~18381115
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaan TMI nana I got a mental pic nana   wheres art lok :0
> *



:biggrin: LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I DON'T KNOW WHERE HE'S AT HAVEN'T HEARD FROM HIM ALL DAY.. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:14 AM~18381125
> *:biggrin:  LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHERE HE'S AT HAVEN'T HEARD FROM HIM ALL DAY.. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


AMBER ALERT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:18 AM~18381133
> *AMBER ALERT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



He's probably with his lady


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:22 AM~18381144
> *He's probably with his lady
> *


wtf he likes girls jk lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:26 AM~18381156
> *wtf he likes girls jk lol
> *



yeah budlight girls :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:27 AM~18381161
> *yeah budlight girls :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:27 AM~18381165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



How's da baby doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:27 AM~18381165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



oh I forgot him and mando like cake 40 girls :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:28 AM~18381169
> *How's da baby doing?
> *


good sleeping a lot :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18381172
> *good sleeping a lot :biggrin:
> *



That's good at least he's not keeping you guys up


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUBS UNITED!!!</span>[/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: _GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:11 AM~18381112
> *I AM DOING SANCHO GOOD!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18381172
> *good sleeping a lot :biggrin:
> *



Si te puedes cambiar el nombre go here...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518588


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh shit my bad i didt read it b4 i put it up i guess the name change is on hold


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 23 2010, 08:41 AM~18382494
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


  whats up Mando :wave:


----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY :420:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*AZ SIDE! DON'T FORGET TO SAVE THE DATE FOR THE PHOENIX RIDERZ SHOW!!!!!!!!!


NOVEMBER 13!!!!!!!*


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Aug 23 2010, 12:12 AM~18381115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



and dam az side had a blast this weekend!! once again i missed out!! but thanx for the laff readin!!!! GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, primer665, locdownmexikan

Qvole fellas!!!


----------



## INSANE ONE (Aug 4, 2010)

Que pues? whats da word? javascript:add_smilie(":wave:")


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Aug 23 2010, 10:02 AM~18383175
> *Oh shit my bad i didt read it b4 i put it up i guess the name change is on hold
> *


ni pedo compita vamos a enpezar de nuevo un nuevo cyclo en lavida ojala y sea para bien q no


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:03 PM~18384147
> *ni pedo compita vamos a enpezar de nuevo un nuevo cyclo en lavida ojala y sea para bien q no
> *


hey newbie,,,,,,save dat pedo for the piasa lado,,,speak inGleesh aqui!!!


WHATS UP CARNALITO!!!
:h5:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSANE ONE_@Aug 23 2010, 11:54 AM~18384068
> *Que pues? whats da word? javascript:add_smilie(":wave:")
> *


OTRO WIT DA SPANICH!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2010, 12:11 PM~18384212
> *
> *


WHAT UP MARINATE!!!
MODELS ARE LOOKIN FRIME BRO!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 12:09 PM~18384199
> *hey newbie,,,,,,save dat pedo for the piasa lado,,,speak inGleesh aqui!!!
> WHATS UP CARNALITO!!!
> :h5:
> *


mas puto art loks


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)

Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th 

flyer and more info coming soon.

* :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:21 PM~18384305
> *mas puto art loks
> *


INGLEESH I SAY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 12:26 PM~18384340
> *Phoenix Riderz with the DAV/DAVA (Disabled American Veterans)
> 
> Car Show Saturday Nov. 13th
> ...


HI OG!!!!
:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, INSANE ONE, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If you got haterz tell em good morning


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 23 2010, 12:46 PM~18384526
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Justin-Az, INSANE ONE, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: WHAT UP JUSTIN!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 12:58 PM~18384618
> *:scrutinize:  WHAT UP JUSTIN!
> *


not much just listening to music on youtube, some old 3 6 .


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18384627
> *not much just listening to music on youtube, some old 3 6 .
> *


DID U D/L THAT BAMBU ALBUM,,,THAT SHIT KNOCKS!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 01:02 PM~18384658
> *DID U D/L THAT BAMBU ALBUM,,,THAT SHIT KNOCKS!!!!!
> *


Yeah, Thanks for the link, that dude can really flow. You listen to the double dosage one? they are dope also.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 23 2010, 10:29 AM~18383399
> *AZ SIDE!  DON'T FORGET TO SAVE THE DATE FOR THE PHOENIX RIDERZ SHOW!!!!!!!!!
> NOVEMBER 13!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



We got you dog! Pm me information....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 23 2010, 01:05 PM~18384678
> *Yeah, Thanks for the link, that dude can really flow. You listen to the double dosage one? they are dope also.
> *


NO TELL ME THE NAME OF THE ALBUM AND IL GET IT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.worldstarcandy.com/

THIS ONE IS FOR THE MANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND THE PUPPET
AND THE JUSTIN
AND ,,,,,,ANYBODY THAT LIKES TORTAS!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18385082
> *Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OG ALWAYS TAKING CARE OF THE GENTE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 12:33 PM~18384399
> *HI OG!!!!
> :wave:
> *



Hi :wave: What up??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 02:01 PM~18385131
> *OG ALWAYS TAKING CARE OF THE GENTE!
> *



Got To!!! Seen that someone only posts flyers up so had to make it right Que- No!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18385152
> *Got To!!! Seen that someone only posts flyers up so had to make it right Que- No!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 02:01 PM~18385133
> *Hi  :wave: What up??
> *


SLOW DAY TODAY NOT GOOD!!!!
:wow:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18385082
> *Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: thanks og


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Aug 23 2010, 01:11 PM~18385204
> *:biggrin: thanks og
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 thanks OG!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life+Aug 23 2010, 02:11 PM~18385204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome homies :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 12:03 PM~18384147
> *ni pedo compita vamos a enpezar de nuevo un nuevo cyclo en lavida ojala y sea para bien q no
> *



Simon que sera para bien ya veras


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 23 2010, 02:18 PM~18385266
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats good Gibby uffin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18385152
> *Got To!!! Seen that someone only posts flyers up so had to make it right Que- No!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for posting up da flyer Og. But I was gonna post up the text when I got home with or without a pm from the Riderz. Just been So busy. Sorry Art Buck.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 23 2010, 03:03 PM~18385653
> *Thanks for posting up da flyer Og. But I was gonna post up the text when I got home with or without a pm from the Riderz. Just been So busy. Sorry Art Buck.
> *


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 23 2010, 02:42 PM~18385468
> *:wave: whats good Gibby uffin:
> *


WHATS GOING ON HOMIE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 23 2010, 02:03 PM~18385653
> *Thanks for posting up da flyer Og. But I was gonna post up the text when I got home with or without a pm from the Riderz. Just been So busy. Sorry Art Buck.
> *


  Thanks!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

childsplay69 check this out!!!!
pretty cool!
found it surfin!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 23 2010, 03:16 PM~18385755
> *WHATS GOING ON HOMIE
> *


  chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Aug 23 2010, 02:23 PM~18385325
> *Simon que sera para bien ya veras
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: es todo mi chingon


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole gente


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18388215
> *Qvole gente
> *


whats up Gato


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18388215
> *Qvole gente
> *


sup ese? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 01:45 PM~18385014
> *http://www.worldstarcandy.com/
> 
> THIS ONE IS FOR THE MANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010

12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18388683
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18388683
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> ...


64s days 64 rides 64 features! 64 JOE AND LUNAS 64 STYLE! 
COMING SOON :h5: :thumbsup: 
J/K :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18385082
> *Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE FLYER LOOKS BAD AZZ :thumbsup: X64


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18388683
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> ...



 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18388683
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> ...


That's what's up mando... Its ganna be sick!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 05:18 PM~18386819
> *childsplay69 check this out!!!!
> pretty cool!
> found it surfin!!!
> ...



Ha... that's tight but I can't really use that since I have no haterz! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, Cadi4life, OGPLAYER, PHXROJOE

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 23 2010, 01:55 PM~18385082
> *Here you go RIDERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: THAT IS A BAD ASS FLYER OG! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 23 2010, 10:00 PM~18390031
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, Cadi4life, OGPLAYER, PHXROJOE
> 
> ...


:wave: 'SUP JUSTIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18390060
> *:wave: 'SUP JUSTIN! :biggrin:
> *


Not much, just sitting and reading.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 23 2010, 05:55 PM~18387170
> * chillin  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 23 2010, 10:04 PM~18390073
> *Not much, just sitting and reading.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18388215
> *Qvole gente
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO MI GATITO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 23 2010, 07:27 PM~18388300
> *sup ese? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: QUE ONDA GUEY! :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18388683
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> ...




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 23 2010, 10:01 PM~18390046
> *:thumbsup: THAT IS A BAD ASS FLYER OG! :h5: :biggrin:
> *



 thanks


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18390198
> *:cheesy: QUE ONDA GUEY! :wave:
> *


sup compa!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Big Ed?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 23 2010, 01:45 PM~18385014
> *http://www.worldstarcandy.com/
> 
> THIS ONE IS FOR THE MANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


you the best dawg :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 12:23 AM~18390918
> *What up Big Ed?
> *


x81 whats up big homie and og player how you homies doing


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats going on AZ ,, Im trying to get things in line to come down for a few months to see if the phoenix area is somewhere id like to live & do my thing.......


I have been searching craigslist trying to find places to rent & shop space as well ,,, I would appreciate any of you guys could suggest places that would be good location wise for painting & such ..??

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/off/1833994064.html


Some of my work :


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 24 2010, 12:25 AM~18390927
> *x81 whats up big homie and og player how you homies doing
> *



what up? I'm doing good :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 12:28 AM~18390941
> *what up? I'm doing good  :biggrin:
> *


am glad nana are you going to the show? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 24 2010, 12:29 AM~18390943
> *am glad nana are you going to the show? :biggrin:
> *



I think so


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 12:30 AM~18390949
> *I think so
> *


ooooraleeeeeeeeee
:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Some more of my work ...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry , double post


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 24 2010, 12:40 AM~18390973
> *Some more of my work ...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Nice Work Good Luck In Your Search


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 24 2010, 03:15 AM~18391308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  good job justin :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 24 2010, 03:17 AM~18391312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Lady C?? I see justin taking over!!! Where Big Ben At???


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 24 2010, 12:26 AM~18390932
> *Whats going on AZ ,, Im trying to get things in line to come down for a few months to see if the phoenix area is somewhere id like to live & do my thing.......
> I have been searching craigslist trying to find places to rent & shop space as well ,,, I would appreciate any of you guys could suggest places that would be good location wise for painting & such ..??
> 
> ...


MESA, Broadway & country club, not too small or big with small office and toilet room. could fit like 4 b-bodyes in there and paint booth on site for $100 a car...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 23 2010, 07:19 PM~18388848
> *64s days 64 rides 64 features! 64 JOE  AND LUNAS 64 STYLE!
> COMING SOON  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya!!! Good call out Joe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> I knew it...... Justins partner right there!!! He is a Cop!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 04:02 AM~18391414
> *What up Lady C??
> *



Nada girl just checking out Az side lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 24 2010, 07:12 AM~18391677
> *Nada girl just checking out Torta tuesday on Az side lol
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2010, 06:16 AM~18391690
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *




:twak: :twak: :nono: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 24 2010, 07:34 AM~18391774
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 24 2010, 03:56 AM~18391401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS JUSTIN THAT YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :thumbsup:  YOUR NEW SCREEN NAME SHOULD BE "JUST-A-COCHINO IN AZ"!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 24 2010, 07:37 AM~18392024
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :wave: :scrutinize: ARE YOU A HAPPY DRUNK AGAIN YET??? :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 04:02 AM~18391414
> *What up Lady C?? I see justin taking over!!! Where Big Ben At???
> *


:wave: GOOD MORNING OG!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 AM~18391661
> *Hell ya!!! Good call out Joe!!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: MORNING MR. LUNA :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 24 2010, 12:09 AM~18390871
> *sup compa!!
> *


:drama: NUTHIN MUCH HOMITO! :wow: JUS ENJOYING THE PICS THAT JUSTIN POSTED! :biggrin: Y COMO ESTA EL NUEVO ADDITION?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 24 2010, 07:37 AM~18392024
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *











The highly skilled Federale Machete is hired by some unsavory types to assassinate a senator. But just as he's about to take the shot, he notices someone aiming at him and realizes he's been set up. He barely survives the sniper's bullet, and is soon out for revenge on his former employers, with the reluctant assistance of his old friend Cheech Marin, who has become a priest and taken a vow of nonviolence. If you hire him to take out the bad guys, make sure the bad guys aren't you

















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 24 2010, 04:50 AM~18391388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 24 2010, 09:16 AM~18392266
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dang Justin booted Ben for the Torta Tuesday poster


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 24 2010, 10:31 AM~18393197
> *dang Justin booted Ben for the Torta Tuesday poster
> *


WHAT UP DEELOC...........HEY I GOT THEM AIRBRUSH DVD'S,,DONT SOUND LIKE YOU NEED EM BUT IF YOU WANT A COPY OF EM HIT ME UP BRO! :thumbsup:



nevermind deeloc,,,,, i just check out ur myspace :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

MORE TORTAS PLEASE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2010, 08:38 AM~18392419
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING OG!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



Good morning mando how's it going this morning?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Found this in IDENTITY THREAD them homies are holding out on you guys!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2010, 11:42 AM~18393651
> *MORE TORTAS PLEASE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2010, 08:45 AM~18392473
> *:drama: NUTHIN MUCH HOMITO! :wow: JUS ENJOYING THE PICS THAT JUSTIN POSTED! :biggrin: Y COMO ESTA EL NUEVO ADDITION?
> *


good dawg :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this ones for you JAVIER CUSTOMS AND ESSE PUPPET AND BOTH MANDOS AND JUSTIN AND LUNA AND ALL U AZSIDERS THAT LOVE THIS DAM JOINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





:wow: :wow: LIKE MR MIYAGI SAID,,,,,,,,ALWAYS LOOK EYES! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 12:26 PM~18394011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


channel 33 this vato is my HERO !!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey homies I have Lowrider Videos VHS Vol 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9 and Tokyo Super Show,Unity Tour don't remember if this is Vol 7 For Sale Make An Offer!! :biggrin: 

They are in excellet condition the only thing is my name is on them


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

HELLO EVERYBODY ,    

I AM TRYING TO SELL THESE WHEELS 13X7 WITH GOLD CAPS.
FOR $ 100.00. :biggrin: 

THESE WHEELS ARE GOOD FOR SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO DRESS UP
THERE CAR . { Need the money to help out a friend } :h5: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

sup loco's...trying to find sum 13's w/whitewall


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Did the topic get regulated on?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 24 2010, 01:25 PM~18394429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER!!!!
GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18394508
> *Did the topic get regulated on?
> *


YEAH BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
HE TRADED HOOTERS FOR HOPPERS......LOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 01:38 PM~18394541
> *YEAH BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE TRADED HOOTERS FOR HOPPERS......LOLOLOL :biggrin:
> *



I thought so I was like wait these post weren't on this page... LMFAO


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 24 2010, 01:39 PM~18394556
> *I thought so I was like wait these post weren't on this page... LMFAO
> *


YA I WAS LIKE!!!!!! :0 

I WAS GONNA POST THIS A REAL NICE ONE THEN I SAID NO,,,, BETTER NOT,,, NIPPLES SHOTS,,, AND THEN I SAID FUCKIT,,, AND WHEN I POSTED ,,, THE MAN WAS IN THE ROOM,,, AND I DELETED IT,,, AND HE DELETED EM ALL :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 24 2010, 01:39 PM~18394556
> *I thought so I was like wait these post weren't on this page... LMFAO
> *



I told them :biggrin: homies don't listen


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18394504
> *sup loco's...trying to find sum 13's w/whitewall
> *


good luck :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Aug 24 2010, 01:49 PM~18394642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They never do girl they are stubborn until AZ side gets locked down LOL


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

dang aint today torta tuesdays on az side


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SO NO MORE TORTAS   :tears: :tears:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Aug 24 2010, 02:01 PM~18394766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just Keep It Clean :biggrin: They Say


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 02:05 PM~18394800
> *Just Keep It Clean  :biggrin: They Say
> *



Ya *Pg17* LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 02:03 PM~18394791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You goooo girl!!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

hell yeah sssssssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeet thanks OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

i was about to cry if there was no more torta tuesday


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 02:09 PM~18394841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 03:05 PM~18394800
> *YUP :biggrin:
> Just Keep It Clean  :biggrin: They Say
> *


O THANKS O.G. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

DSCI0720.jpg


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Aug 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18394818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 03:14 PM~18394874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Aug 24 2010, 02:34 PM~18395067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 03:01 PM~18395266
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18394355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass video, old fairgrounds, imperial valley show and home depot shit!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:53 AM~18393741
> *Found this in IDENTITY THREAD them homies are holding out on you guys!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!! Private stash!!!    lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 12:12 PM~18393879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nalgalicious! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eledog_@Aug 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18395438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY YOU POSTING PICS OF MY SANCHA! :biggrin:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

kids lowrider bike show this past sunday.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 10:22 AM~18393129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we just got asked to do the Premier to this....


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp61/liftedcaddy/wanker.gif
> :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 01:09 PM~18394841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2010, 08:34 AM~18392379
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :wave: :scrutinize: ARE YOU A HAPPY DRUNK AGAIN YET??? :x: :x:
> *


YEAH! I STARTED ON FRIDAY! THE DENTIST TOLD ME NOT TO DRINK FOR TWO WEEKS! IT WAS ONLY ONE WEEK! THE BEER WAS CALLING FOR ME! I DONT KNOW IF IT WAS JUST TIMING OR SOMETHING. BUT AS SOON AS I TOOK A DRINK! THE SOCKET PAIN WERE THE TOOTH USE TO BE WENT AWAY! DOCTORS DONT KNOW SHIT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2010, 03:46 PM~18395674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 AM~18391661
> *Hell ya!!! Good call out Joe!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: how r u doing luna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/a9022dfd...f17a577363c.jpg


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 11:53 AM~18393741
> *Found this in IDENTITY THREAD them homies are holding out on you guys!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:








































WELL GOT TO GO AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 













































































BUT I WILL LEAVE YOU WITH THIS!
:biggrin: 







SMILE!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 10:22 AM~18393129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So of coarse......we accepted.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 24 2010, 03:32 PM~18396023
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5: how r u doing luna
> *


Doin Good Bro. Headin up north this weekend to get ouuta the HEAT!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 04:25 PM~18395969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@Aug 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18394504
> *sup loco's...trying to find sum 13's w/whitewall
> *


Hit me up 602 434 6530


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hot wheel photo shoot! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER HOOKING UP THE OG AZ SIDE WITH SOME FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:  THANK YOU!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2010, 10:17 PM~18399414
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER HOOKING UP THE OG AZ SIDE WITH SOME FIRME PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:  THANK YOU!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



YOU'RE WELCOME!!!
:thumbsup: DON'T KNOW WHERE BIG BEN BE AT?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:04 PM~18398622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 10:23 PM~18399454
> *YOU'RE WELCOME!!!
> :thumbsup: DON'T KNOW WHERE BIG BEN BE AT?????
> *


:dunno:  :tears: :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: GOOD NIGHT AZ SIDE! :420:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Went to Waffle House for the $5.99 All You Can Eat......BOMB!!!!!  


CHILDSPLAY: :biggrin: Just thought I would share this with you...forget about Jack in the Box!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:23 PM~18399454
> *YOU'RE WELCOME!!!
> :thumbsup:  DON'T KNOW WHERE BIG BEN BE AT </span>?????
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Dont worry your posting better pics than what big ben does!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 24 2010, 10:58 PM~18399689
> *Dont worry your posting better pics than what big ben does!
> *



hahahahahaha thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES THIS IS IT FOR TORTA TUESDAY'S :biggrin: 



<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/19/l_943c6a33afdd4f4b95c45a7bbfe0fcab.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/l_4d4e069633fd4a0899c383f046ec6a8a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/13/l_11c57140adf44759aa40b8641d8d7b36.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/42/l_c4082e56e9d34666b30768f805788779.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://hiphop.popcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/vida_guerra_maxim_1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y177/lowlifes63/MISC/2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/79/88/46988879/photos/chikititas-lindas/206.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/79/88/46988879/photos/mamitas-de-brasil/184.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/79/88/46988879/photos/hot-mamis25/176.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/79/88/46988879/photos/hot-mamis25/192.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 24 2010, 10:28 PM~18399498
> *:420: GOOD NIGHT AZ SIDE! :420:
> *


Good night homie!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 24 2010, 10:42 AM~18393282
> *WHAT UP DEELOC...........HEY I GOT THEM AIRBRUSH DVD'S,,DONT SOUND LIKE YOU NEED EM BUT IF YOU WANT A COPY OF EM HIT ME UP BRO! :thumbsup:
> nevermind deeloc,,,,, i just check out ur myspace  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:biggrin: 

Thanks for the thought. NO ****
Justin tells me you haven't sprayed in a while. I'm living here by Coast Airbrush now, its so hard to go in and not drop $ like I was in a strip club. NO ****

And this was a very good TORTA TUESDAY...I got a lot of pictures for those murals for the trunks!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 24 2010, 10:41 PM~18399579
> *Went to Waffle House for the $5.99 All You Can Eat......BOMB!!!!!
> CHILDSPLAY:  :biggrin: Just thought I would share this with you...forget  about Jack in the Box!
> *



Holy fuck... yep next time I'm hitting them up... the waffle house by my house better do the same shit!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ side


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2010, 04:38 AM~18400551
> *Good morning AZ side
> *


whats up gato


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side...... Hope you all have a good day!!! Its Fine Ass Wednesday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 24 2010, 08:56 PM~18398531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 25 2010, 05:20 AM~18400630
> *whats up gato
> *


Qvo mike what's new bro are you goin to Vegas


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18396466
> *Doin Good Bro. Headin up north this weekend to get ouuta the HEAT!!!
> 
> *


where at? u like to catch fishs and if u dont catch any fishs u know u can catch a buzz lol :run: im the fisherman of the year lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Q-vo AZ Side!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 25 2010, 06:18 AM~18400775
> *Sup Az Side...... Hope you all have a good day!!! Its Fine Ass Wednesday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Luna


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 24 2010, 10:41 PM~18399579
> *Went to Waffle House for the $5.99 All You Can Eat......BOMB!!!!!
> CHILDSPLAY:  :biggrin: Just thought I would share this with you...forget  about Jack in the Box!
> *


mornin jen! :biggrin: 
ok all you can eat what?? :0 waffles,,,,what else :wow: ,,dam im stuck here i dont ever get out! 
sombeody :uh: help??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2010, 09:09 AM~18401690
> *What's up Art
> *


q bole GATO,,, here at work,, to early even come it @ 9 :wow: 

que tranza carnal!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 24 2010, 11:56 PM~18399970
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the thought. NO ****
> ...


it was you i remembered that asked about askin for more girls for murals,,,,right on,,,,,
ya bro i havent shot(no ****) for some years but itll come right back,,ya i never seen anyvideos,im self taught,,,so i will pick up some good tips and tricks!!
ya thats why im airbrushin so i can go drop dolla at a strip club :roflmao: 

and ya awesome torta tuesday! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 25 2010, 06:18 AM~18400775
> *Sup Az Side...... Hope you all have a good day!!! Its Fine Ass Wednesday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Mornin Mr Luna!!! :wave:
didja get rain out in the wild wild west :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2010, 08:15 AM~18401366
> *Q-vo AZ Side!
> *


:wave: 'SUP MR. BUCK :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 09:20 AM~18401756
> *q bole GATO,,, here at work,, to early even come it @ 9 :wow:
> 
> que tranza carnal!
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP ART :loco: ! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2010, 09:09 AM~18401690
> *What's up Art
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 25 2010, 10:10 AM~18402138
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP ART :loco: ! :wave:
> *


whats up brutha!!!  
here at work ! :uh: 
just tryin to nut like a squirrel! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 10:11 AM~18402153
> *whats up brutha!!!
> here at work ! :uh:
> just tryin to nut like a squirrel! :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin: :scrutinize: ES TODO CARNAL!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup!!

What did I miss??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 08:34 AM~18401865
> *Mornin Mr Luna!!! :wave:
> didja get rain out in the wild wild west :wow:
> *


Jus a lil, enough to get the truck dirty !!! Hate that shit!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 25 2010, 10:22 AM~18402242
> *Sup!!
> 
> What did I miss??? :biggrin:
> *


what up mr t!!!!
just torta tuesdays!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 25 2010, 10:25 AM~18402284
> *Jus a lil, enough to get the truck dirty !!! Hate that shit!!  :uh:
> *


ya hate that too,,  so i let mine sleep at da shop last nite,,,,  and it didnt even rain!! :biggrin: 

SO U CHANGED WEENIE WEDNESDAYS TO FINE ASS FRIDAYS,,BOUT DAM TIME! :wow: 

YOUR FINNALY COMIN AROUND! :cheesyNO ****)


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ONLY IN ARIZONA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:31 AM~18402368
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO!!! HOWS THE ROLLERZ FAM OUT THERE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 25 2010, 10:22 AM~18402242
> *Sup!!
> 
> What did I miss??? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  



















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 09:20 AM~18401756
> *q bole GATO,,, here at work,, to early even come it @ 9 :wow:
> 
> que tranza carnal!
> *


Hahaha try to come at 4 am to work lol :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 25 2010, 10:11 AM~18402149
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up playa playa


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2010, 10:51 AM~18402549
> *Hahaha try to come at 4 am to work lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YA U USED TO DO THEM HOURS BRO,,,, PERO HERE IM SPOILED  ,,, AS LONG AS THE FONES ARE FORWARDED TO MY FONES,,,,,,IM STILL WORKIN!
 7 OCLOCK THIS MORNING GET A CALL FROM CUSTOMERS... :wow: 

THE INTERNET NEVER SLEEPS :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 10:29 AM~18402328
> *what up mr t!!!!
> just torta tuesdays!!!! :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 25 2010, 10:51 AM~18402546
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

call will for more info 5209710432 or email [email protected]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SINCE YOU MADE UP "FINE ASS WEDNESDAYS" HERE YA GO TATA!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Homies hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 25 2010, 02:03 PM~18404145
> *What up Homies hope everyone is having a great day!!!
> *


I WISH I WAS TO>>>>>>>>>>>>> :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 02:28 PM~18404356
> *I WISH I WAS TO>>>>>>>>>>>>> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *



That's the way my day is going too just was hoping the homies day might be going better but as i see your day is going crazy!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

anybody need any 155/80/13's? $200 a set


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 02:03 PM~18403619
> *SINCE YOU MADE UP "FINE ASS WEDNESDAYS" HERE YA GO TATA!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 01:03 PM~18403619
> *SINCE YOU MADE UP "FINE ASS WEDNESDAYS" HERE YA GO TATA!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats it for Mr. Lunas newly proclaimed FINE ASS WEDSDAYS.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 09:29 AM~18401818
> *it was you i remembered that asked about askin for more girls for murals,,,,right on,,,,,
> ya bro i havent shot(no ****) for some years but itll come right back,,ya i never seen anyvideos,im self taught,,,so i will pick up some good tips and tricks!!
> ya thats why im airbrushin so i can go drop dolla at a strip club :roflmao:
> ...



I'm waiting for the garage out here to be finished then its painting time! My roomie (the owner of the house) is getting new drywall put in and the floor epoxied. Hopefully will be textured this weekend as the people come once a week.


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Aug 24 2010, 01:51 PM~18394672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: good job justin AZ 
on the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Aug 25 2010, 06:24 PM~18406385
> *:thumbsup: good job justin AZ
> on the pics :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 25 2010, 04:49 PM~18405492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 25 2010, 08:46 PM~18407730
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE???? :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin: 
elchevy


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

lookin for cars and trucks that might be interested in hoping at the next autoculture cruise night, just for exhibition this time but could turn into something big later on also come out and cruise and hang out sept 3 
if anyone could help me out with a car or truck to hop please contact me via pm 
thx James uce phx


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 11:41 AM~18402467
> *WHATS UP BRO!!! HOWS THE ROLLERZ FAM OUT THERE!!
> *


NOT MUCH JUST THE SAME OL SHIT HOMIE.....THE RO FAM IS GOOD....HOW EVERYTHING IN AZ......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 25 2010, 02:03 PM~18403619
> *SINCE YOU MADE UP "FINE ASS WEDNESDAYS" HERE YA GO TATA!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Was somebody looking for 13s? I ask as just saw these 13" on craigslist. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1918460443.html


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 25 2010, 11:49 PM~18409145
> *TTMFT
> *


sup justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 26 2010, 12:10 AM~18409222
> *sup justin
> *


not much man just surfing the net


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 25 2010, 06:36 AM~18400830
> *Qvo mike what's new bro are you goin to Vegas
> *


I DONT KNOW! ITS NOT LOOKING LIKE IT AT THE MOMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 26 2010, 05:12 AM~18409896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 26 2010, 05:12 AM~18409896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Good morning mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 26 2010, 05:12 AM~18409896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 25 2010, 07:59 PM~18407252
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave: WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 25 2010, 08:46 PM~18407730
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP ROGER :biggrin: COMO VAN LOS RANFLAS COMPA?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 25 2010, 08:51 PM~18407786
> *WHAT UP HOMIE???? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO OG PLAYER! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 26 2010, 08:19 AM~18410718
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave: WHAT IS GOING ON?
> *


nothin much homie  just here workin ( not really ) :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

has anyone got anything chromed at Metro Plating in mesa?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 26 2010, 08:58 AM~18410984
> *nothin much homie  just here workin ( not really )  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 26 2010, 07:44 AM~18410477
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup az sid heres a video slide show of our show n shine down here in Yuma, Az....it was a great turn out with over 60 entrys thats good for yuma county...check it out..


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 26 2010, 08:59 AM~18410996
> *has anyone got anything chromed at Metro Plating in mesa?
> *


Ya used them a few times years ago and just recently. same people good work...prices are decent but not cheap...make sure you ask when they go on vacation. Owner shuts the whole shop down for a month or so...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Aug 26 2010, 11:48 AM~18412309
> *sup az sid heres a video slide show of our show n shine down here in Yuma, Az....it was a great turn out with over 60 entrys thats good for yuma county...check it out..
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid bro
:wow: looks like it was a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 26 2010, 08:59 AM~18410996
> *has anyone got anything chromed at Metro Plating in mesa?
> *


nah but hey pete's plating does some good work or talk to todd at street life man :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18412739
> *nah but hey pete's plating does some good work or talk to todd at street life man :biggrin:
> *



What up?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2010, 12:48 PM~18412759
> *What up?
> *


sup 3ple og


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18412770
> *sup 3ple og
> *



I'm good how you doing? Hope your staying out of trouble!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18412332
> *Ya used them a few times years ago and just recently. same people good work...prices are decent but not cheap...make sure you ask when they go on vacation. Owner shuts the whole shop down for a month or so...
> *


Thanks homie, tryin to get some feed back about them before i use them


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 26 2010, 01:46 PM~18413140
> *Thanks homie, tryin to get some feed back about them before i use them
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Aug 26 2010, 06:18 AM~18410098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18412739
> *nah but hey pete's plating does some good work or talk to todd at street life man :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS YOU LUIS?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 26 2010, 03:01 PM~18413699
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOME **** CHET! :0
> *


GLAD UR BACK WITH THE BORRACHO CREW AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/lalalandphotography2/favorites/

OG CHECK OUT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 26 2010, 03:02 PM~18413705
> *GLAD UR BACK WITH THE BORRACHO CREW AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU TALKING TO YOUR SELF AGAIN? :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18394357
> *HELLO EVERYBODY ,
> 
> I AM TRYING TO SELL THESE WHEELS 13X7 WITH GOLD CAPS.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 26 2010, 04:02 PM~18414191
> *http://www.flickriver.com/photos/lalalandphotography2/favorites/
> 
> OG CHECK OUT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18415316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  !!!!!!!!! DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:26 PM~18415331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PICS MANDO :biggrin: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: who is going to the fire bird show this weekend ????????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18415316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 





:cheesy: :cheesy: 


:h5: :h5: :h5: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

OG AZ SIDES THICK ASS THURSDAY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 05:25 PM~18415316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! She is inpecting herself! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 08:33 PM~18416605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 05:57 PM~18415645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:25 PM~18415316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 26 2010, 08:25 PM~18416533
> *LOL!  She is inpecting herself! :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 26 2010, 03:07 PM~18413736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like everything in this pic except that regal. it's too high and the wheels are way too big


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 08:33 PM~18416605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 10:11 PM~18417532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 08:56 AM~18419884
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 27 2010, 06:37 AM~18419091
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE IT IS GONNA BE ANOTHER COOL AND RAINY DAY IN AZ!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 26 2010, 09:29 PM~18417117
> *I like everything in this pic except that regal. it's too high and the wheels are way too big
> *


YA MAN HE GOT A GALLERY AT JUST BLAZE ALSO... NOT ONLY ART SUPPLIES BUT GEAR AND MORE!































AND BIGMANDO SHOWROOM FLOOR ,,,,,,HMMMM BACKDROP FOR PHOTOSHOOT?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2010, 09:09 AM~18419968
> *:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE IT IS GONNA BE ANOTHER COOL AND RAINY DAY IN AZ!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


YES IT IS HOMIE !LOOKIN OUT MY OFFICE WINDOW AND IT LOOKS SO NICE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 09:41 AM~18420172
> *YES IT IS HOMIE !LOOKIN OUT MY OFFICE WINDOW AND IT LOOKS SO NICE!
> 
> *


:yes: :yes: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: WHAT IS ON THE AGENDA FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2010, 09:49 AM~18420219
> *:yes: :yes: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: WHAT IS ON THE AGENDA FOR THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 :cheesy: IF I GET LUCKY KICK :happysad: OFF MY SHOES AND RELAX MY FEET :biggrin: ,,, HAVE A COLD ONE  IN MY HANDS AND ENJOY SOME GOOD COMPANY!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 09:29 AM~18420097
> *YA MAN HE GOT A GALLERY AT JUST BLAZE ALSO... NOT ONLY ART SUPPLIES BUT GEAR AND MORE!
> 
> 
> ...



YUP C GONNA GO DO A J PHOTO SHOOT THERE :biggrin: BAD ASS SITE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 09:59 AM~18420277
> *:cheesy: IF I GET LUCKY KICK  :happysad: OFF MY SHOES AND RELAX MY FEET :biggrin: ,,, HAVE A COLD ONE   IN MY HANDS AND ENJOY SOME GOOD COMPANY!
> *


  Good Luck!!! :biggrin: 


I'm waiting on Luis he owes me a bottle of Bacardi Limon :biggrin: I need a drink!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2010, 09:09 AM~18419968
> *:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE IT IS GONNA BE ANOTHER COOL AND RAINY DAY IN AZ!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *



WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS???? YOU KNOW ALL WE GET AROUND HERE ARE DARK CLOUDS!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2010, 08:51 AM~18420226
> *:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mando! Jus waiting to get off work in a few, pack up the Titan and head North!

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 08:59 AM~18420277
> *:cheesy: IF I GET LUCKY KICK  :happysad: OFF MY SHOES AND RELAX MY FEET :biggrin: ,,, HAVE A COLD ONE   IN MY HANDS AND ENJOY SOME GOOD COMPANY!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5: YEZZZERRRRR


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 10:14 AM~18420412
> *YUP C GONNA GO DO A J PHOTO SHOOT THERE :biggrin: BAD ASS SITE
> *


 :wow: YA I HOPE TO MAKE IT TO THAT ONE SO WE CAN CHILL :420:!!
MAYBE LUIS WILL BRING THE LIMON TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18420426
> *  Good Luck!!! :biggrin:
> I'm waiting on Luis he owes me a bottle of Bacardi Limon  :biggrin: I need a drink!!!
> *


I NEED TO GET AWAY,,, THE FAMILY AND MY YOUNGINS GOT ME :run: 
SHIT IS REAL! SHIT IS MAD REAL! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 10:20 AM~18420450
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS???? YOU KNOW ALL WE GET AROUND HERE ARE DARK CLOUDS!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: GOT RAIN OVER HERE ON 40STREET AND BROADWAY,,,, GOT THE FLO WET,, THATS IT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 27 2010, 10:33 AM~18420547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes:  :h5: YEZZZERRRRR
> *


 :420: LIKE THE NITE BEFORE THE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL FOR A KID IS HOW I SLEPT! :420:
AND THEN I WAKE UP THINKIN BOUT BUYIN SOME DAM TIRES FROM 602MONTE FOR MY TRUCK!!! :cheesy: 

:loco: REALITY SUX SOMETIMES!! :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 27 2010, 10:32 AM~18420534
> *Sup Mando! Jus waiting to get off work in a few, pack up the Titan and head North!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Have fun and drive safely!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 10:38 AM~18420575
> *:wow: YA I HOPE TO MAKE IT TO THAT ONE SO WE CAN CHILL :420:!!
> MAYBE LUIS WILL BRING THE LIMON TOO!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Ill let you know when


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 10:42 AM~18420601
> *:cheesy: GOT RAIN OVER HERE ON 40STREET AND BROADWAY,,,, GOT THE FLO WET,, THATS IT
> *



:angry: nothing over here


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2010, 09:51 AM~18420226
> *:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA! :biggrin:
> *



What up mando?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_YA WHATS UP MANDO!!!!!! :cheesy: _


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18420426
> *  Good Luck!!! :biggrin:
> I'm waiting on Luis he owes me a bottle of Bacardi Limon  :biggrin: I need a drink!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I know we shpuld party sat my b day on monday


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 27 2010, 09:01 AM~18419915
> *:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! :biggrin:
> *


just here homie, getting shit done


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Aug 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18394357
> *HELLO EVERYBODY ,
> 
> I AM TRYING TO SELL THESE WHEELS 13X7 WITH GOLD CAPS.
> ...



STILL GOT THEM !!! STILL GOT THEM !!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :rofl: :naughty:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Rollin out!! U all be koo AZ Side! Identity headin North! Peace!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 27 2010, 02:08 PM~18422057
> *Rollin out!! U all be koo AZ Side! Identity headin North! Peace!
> *


im bout to get out here too!!! :naughty: :run: :sprint: 
clock is tickin,,,,,,,,,,and the tickin i hear is the clock!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 08:05 PM~18415733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 08:08 PM~18415755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: THANKS JUSTIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 09:29 AM~18420097
> *YA MAN HE GOT A GALLERY AT JUST BLAZE ALSO... NOT ONLY ART SUPPLIES BUT GEAR AND MORE!
> 
> 
> ...



Im always down.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 26 2010, 10:40 PM~18417232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG ASS ASS ASS ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18422203
> *Im always down.
> 
> 
> ...


hey mando you goin up north too???


AND HELL YA I KNOW UR DOWN!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18422223
> *hey mando you goin up north too???
> AND HELL YA I KNOW UR DOWN!!!
> *


No, I dont go to remote areas where there are no phones, wifi or cable. :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Aug 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18422212
> *OMG ASS ASS ASS ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: ITS NALGALICIOUS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: WELL AZ-SIDE,,,,,, :cheesy: STAY COOL!,,,,,,SEE YA SUNDAY!! :wow: THERES SOME COLD ONES WITH MY NAME ON IT AND THERE UP NORTH!!! GOT TO GO! :sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:34 PM~18422283
> *No, I dont go to remote areas where there are no phones, wifi or cable.  :roflmao:
> *


Especially with Al!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:34 PM~18422283
> *No, I dont go to remote areas where there are no phones, wifi or cable.  :roflmao:
> *


  AH HELL NO!!!
I WASNT TOLD THAT??? :happysad: 
OH WELL ILL JUST HAVE TO DROWN MY SORROWS IN BEER!!! :cheesy: 
I GOT THIS! :biggrin: 
HOLD IT DOWN BRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18422298
> *   :biggrin: WELL AZ-SIDE,,,,,,  :cheesy: STAY COOL!,,,,,,SEE YA SUNDAY!! :wow:  THERES SOME COLD ONES WITH MY NAME ON IT AND THERE UP NORTH!!! GOT TO GO!  :sprint:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Just remember up north with "Luna" no phones, cell reception, or police!!!! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:46 PM~18422380
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: Just remember up north with "Luna" no phones, cell reception, or police!!!! :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

"don't look at me little puppet"

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422436
> *a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422436
> *a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you teaser :twak: :twak: :biggrin: looks real good man more pics :yes: :yes: :x:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422436
> *a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18422489
> *you teaser :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: looks real good man more pics :yes:  :yes:  :x:
> *


I'm posting on the paint & body...Patterns by Vicious  

Thanks homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18422490
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 03:06 PM~18422492
> *I'm posting on the paint & body...Patterns by Vicious
> 
> Thanks homie!
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422436
> *a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks badass...Termite :thumbsup: 

Albert did a killer job....Like always


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 27 2010, 03:59 PM~18422896
> *Looks badass...Termite  :thumbsup:
> 
> Albert did a killer job....Like always
> *


Yes he did...not bad for a hobby huh? :cheesy: :0


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422436
> *a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 27 2010, 04:15 PM~18422989
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Pete


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Aug 27 2010, 04:28 PM~18423083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Same day as the show thrown by Rollerz Only :happysad:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 03:34 PM~18423133
> *Same day as the show thrown by Rollerz Only :happysad:
> *



Im sorry my cousins friend who ownes this shop set up the date. i didnt intend for it to be on that date.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

thread is dead today :happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422431
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> "don't look at me little puppet"
> ...



lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 06:46 PM~18415532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIZAMN.. LOOK AT ALL THAT ASS STAMPEDE


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 07:05 PM~18415733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18423634
> *thread is dead today :happysad:
> *


Sorry I can't be every where! :biggrin: J/K How you doing?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Justin-Az, JB602

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Last Week I posted pics of some wire wheels and Cadillac moldings being patterned out. Well below are the same but finished. If anyone wants their wheels patterned call Chawps at 602-754-7205


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 07:44 PM~18424316
> *Sorry I can't be every where!
> *



Yea I always see you on facebook LOL :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 27 2010, 08:19 PM~18424559
> *Yea I always see you on facebook LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


Not even on there I might log in and walk away and leave it on :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats up A.Z.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 08:28 PM~18424621
> *Not even on there I might log in and walk away and leave it on :biggrin:
> *



That explains why I'm always HELLO........... nothing lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:



3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, Lunas64


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LADY C, *Knightstalker*, Lunas64


I see we are ignoring your customer tonight lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 27 2010, 10:26 PM~18424969
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker, Lunas64
> I see we are ignoring your customer tonight lol
> *


 :happysad: Training for 3 hours


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18425113
> *:happysad: Training for 3 hours
> *



On how to pay attention? lol jk


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Aug 27 2010, 09:26 PM~18424969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Aug 27 2010, 10:48 PM~18425119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18425169
> *:werd:
> :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 10:59 PM~18425203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 27 2010, 09:59 PM~18425203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sup! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: azmobn06, henry castillo, PHX CUSTOM TEES, LADY C, BigMandoAZ


let the party begin :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18425738
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: azmobn06, henry castillo, PHX CUSTOM TEES, LADY C, BigMandoAZ
> let the party begin :biggrin:
> *



:drama:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, *OGPLAYER*



TROUBLE!!! LOL


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LADY C, *Knightstalker*, OGPLAYER


:0 :run:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Aug 27 2010, 09:23 PM~18424944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK I'M READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18425755
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, OGPLAYER
> TROUBLE!!! LOL
> *



NO :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18425769
> *OK I'M READY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 27 2010, 11:10 PM~18425780
> *:roflmao:
> *



SEE THE GUYS HAVE A LITTLE FRIGE IN THEIR GARAGE!!!
AND tHAT IS MY GARAGE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 11:12 PM~18425794
> *SEE THE GUYS HAVE A LITTLE FRIGE IN THEIR GARAGE!!!
> AND tHAT IS MY GARAGE!!! :biggrin:
> *



Haha drunk asses jk lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 27 2010, 11:13 PM~18425798
> *Haha drunk asses jk lol
> *


NAW NOT ME BOOTLEG LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 11:15 PM~18425807
> *NAW NOT ME  BOOTLEG LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


hahaha!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 11:12 PM~18425794
> *SEE THE GUYS HAVE A LITTLE FRIGE IN THEIR GARAGE!!!
> AND tHAT IS MY GARAGE!!! :biggrin:
> *


I have a little fridge  :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 11:18 PM~18425820
> *I have a little fridge   :happysad:
> *


my new favorite pic..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 11:33 PM~18425897
> *my new favorite pic..
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

A lot of people cleaning their rides for tomorrows show huh??? :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 28 2010, 12:39 AM~18426185
> *A lot of people cleaning their rides for tomorrows show huh??? :biggrin:
> *


 YUP BETTER NOT RAIN!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18425769
> *YUP THAT'S WHY  :biggrin:
> OK I'M READY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WHAT? READY FOR WHAT? I WANT TO BE DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422436
> *a little peak at my 92 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOWEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 28 2010, 03:25 AM~18426434
> *OOOOWEEEEE! :biggrin:
> *


sup niggy :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow: 
A lot of nice looking cars out at Firebird!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got back from Firebird! Thought i'd catch upon pic's real quick!
Here goes lasts weeks Duke Show!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Move in Firebird!!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Aug 28 2010, 04:42 PM~18429262
> *
> *


sup loco? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 28 2010, 04:50 PM~18429300
> *sup loco? :biggrin:
> *


What up? You going to the show?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:



8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LADY C, Lunas64, OGPLAYER


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps asked me to post that hes looking for a 95-00 Towncar and willing to do paint as a trade, if anyone has one give him a call at 602-754-7205


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2010, 12:09 AM~18431507
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



YUP DEAD UP IN THIS BITCH TODAY!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 29 2010, 12:40 AM~18431596
> *YUP DEAD UP IN THIS BITCH TODAY!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 28 2010, 05:02 PM~18429349
> *What up? You going to the show?
> *


just got back was drinkin with mike my b day on monday am fukd up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 07:03 AM~18431938
> *just got back was drinkin with mike my b day on monday am fukd up
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 29 2010, 06:04 AM~18431939
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup ese how you doing homeboy


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wow: :wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Aug 29 2010, 06:14 AM~18431960
> *:wow:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18425769
> *YUP THAT'S WHY  :biggrin:
> OK I'M READY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale 1964 impala
no reserve

happy bidding

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=










































 happy bidding!![size]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

How was the show at Firebird last night? Didnt go....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 29 2010, 01:39 PM~18433866
> *:angry: :angry: :angry:
> *


Why you mad homie!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 06:15 AM~18431961
> *sup homie
> *


am good ...how r u homie ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

went to the store yesterday and price of tortillas went up


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 29 2010, 02:16 PM~18434022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn homie where you be shopping at?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 29 2010, 01:39 PM~18433866
> *:angry: :angry: :angry:
> *



Don't be mad homie I'm gonna kick Luis ass cause he didn't bring us our bottle he owes us and I won't get in trouble cause it will be his birthday ass beating.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Aug 25 2010, 02:49 PM~18404501
> *I HAVE THESE IN STOCK,HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED A SHIPPING QUOTE. THE SETS ARE GOING FOR $200 TAX INCLUDED,PLUS SHIPPING. 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Two sets of tires , we will be picking up more soon


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:46 PM~18422380
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: Just remember up north with "Luna" no phones, cell reception, or police!!!! :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



man i found out the hard way(no Hom0)




> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18422431
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> "don't look at me little puppet"
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Aug 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18425769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 29 2010, 02:35 PM~18434114
> *Don't be mad homie I'm gonna kick Luis ass cause he didn't bring us our bottle he owes us and I won't get in trouble cause it will be his birthday ass beating.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was at the show and we had 3 bottles :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 29 2010, 08:49 AM~18432492
> *for sale  1964 impala
> no reserve
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18434468
> *i was at the show and we had 3 bottles  :biggrin:
> *


1 for u  
1 for me :biggrin: 
and one for OG


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18434563
> *1 for u
> 1 for me :biggrin:
> and one for OG
> *


Did you get any pics of the show?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18434563
> *1 for u
> 1 for me :biggrin:
> and one for OG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck, Justin-Az, Lunas64



what up art buck!!!!!
what up justin!
what up al....how was ur trip??? 
where da pics!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18434614
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck, Justin-Az, Lunas64
> what up art buck!!!!!
> ...


Not much , just watching youtube videos.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

oh chet look what i found on my camera! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 03:59 PM~18434647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where them trees at?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, TopDogg, ART LOKS, BIGBODY96


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:01 PM~18434661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:06 PM~18434696
> *27 miles west of flagstaff! :wow:
> *


Looks like a different world there, hard to think its in same state. Do any people live there?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 03:49 PM~18434581
> *:biggrin:
> *




what up pinche puppet??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:09 PM~18434718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:14 PM~18434749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:17 PM~18434781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is she gonna jump? jk. Nice pic. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Aug 29 2010, 04:12 PM~18434735
> *what up pinche puppet??
> *


sup homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:20 PM~18434804
> *ya justin there was one mexican there!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL He looks petrified, maybe he seen deliverance :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 04:22 PM~18434828
> *sup homie
> *



te devo las pinches cervezas for your bday....para el otro sabado...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 29 2010, 03:25 PM~18434414
> *Thanks for the Two sets of tires , we will be picking up more soon
> *


anytime bro,let me know when you need the other ones.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:43 PM~18434968
> *WE DRANK LIKE FISH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


He really drinks like a fish :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Aug 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18434880
> *te devo las pinches cervezas for your bday....para el otro sabado...
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

I remember when is was about lowriders up in here ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 04:50 PM~18435017
> *    :biggrin:
> *



haha....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 04:58 PM~18435053
> *I remember when is was about lowriders up in here ART LOKS
> *


MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Aug 29 2010, 04:59 PM~18435060
> *haha....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 05:00 PM~18435065
> *MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we got a new justin jajaja sorry justin :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 29 2010, 10:27 AM~18432968
> *How was the show at Firebird last night? Didnt go....
> *


THE SHOW WAS TIGHT....ALEX AND JOJO DID A GOOD JOB HANDLING THE SHOW! WHO EVER DIDNT SHOW MISSED OUT...................


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 04:58 PM~18435053
> *I remember when is was about lowriders up in here ART LOKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2010, 05:05 PM~18435097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup gato


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

what up AZ side our show is coming soon if u need pre-reg hit me or lil phx up


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

pre reg if u need it


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 05:08 PM~18435111
> *sup gato
> *


What's up dawg


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18435502
> *What's up dawg
> *


chillin ese bored as fuck


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 29 2010, 02:04 PM~18433967
> *Why you mad homie!
> *


:banghead: I WAS ON MY WAY TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY AND I HAD TO TURN AROUND BECAUSE THE POLICE WAS AT MY HOUSE :burn: STUPID SISTER-IN-LAW WAS FIGHTING WITH HER MAN!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 29 2010, 06:31 PM~18435592
> *chillin ese bored as fuck
> *


 QUE ROLLO VIEJON!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats the Temps & stuff like down there in Mid November thru January ??


Im Getting the itch to get down there .


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 04:59 PM~18435058
> *:wow:
> *


:nicoderm: Q-VO ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 29 2010, 06:44 PM~18435728
> *:nicoderm: Q-VO ART :loco:
> *


QUE ROLLO CARNAL!!!!
HE JUST CHILLIN,,,, KINDA WINDING DOWN, BOUT TO THROW DOWN ON SOME STEAKS!!
ALL BUENO AT UR CANTONE NOW????


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eledog_@Aug 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18436163
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 29 2010, 06:46 PM~18435752
> *QUE ROLLO CARNAL!!!!
> HE JUST CHILLIN,,,, KINDA WINDING DOWN, BOUT TO THROW DOWN ON SOME STEAKS!!
> ALL BUENO AT UR CANTONE NOW????
> *


:0 :0 :0 CARNE ASADA SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!! :biggrin: YEAH EVERYTHING COOL NOW


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 29 2010, 07:33 PM~18436253
> *:0 :0 :0 CARNE ASADA SOUNDS GOOD RIGHT ABOUT NOW!!! :biggrin: YEAH EVERYTHING COOL NOW
> *


SIMON!!!
IM HELLA TIRED IM BOUT TO GO TO Y PAD AND THROW A PLAYA,,, AND CRASH OUT!!!!!  
AND GLAD EVERYTHING IS GOOD ON THE HOME FRONT!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18436209
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MONICA! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 29 2010, 07:34 PM~18436266
> *
> *


'SUP :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_It was a great show!!!!
The only thing was it needed more catigories for throphys._ :happysad:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Nice ass pics Bro!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, WUTITDU, 4_ever_green, azroller, compita, ricardo hernandez, dodgers_fan, jachavez22, BigMandoAZ

:wave: :wave: Whats up in here!!!! How you all doin?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Justin-Az, BIGMAZ, childsplay69, LINCOLNSAL, 4_ever_green, macgyver, ricardo hernandez, Riderz-4-Life, compita, dodgers_fan, jachavez22


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

macgyver, Art Buck, ricardo hernandez, BIGMAZ, SS520, Riderz-4-Life, 4_ever_green, compita, dodgers_fan, jachavez22


suup everyone.... 

good lookin pics


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18436976
> *Lunas64, WUTITDU, 4_ever_green, azroller, compita, ricardo hernandez, dodgers_fan, jachavez22, BigMandoAZ
> 
> :wave:  :wave: Whats up in here!!!! How you all doin?
> *


'sup al!!!!!!!!!!!!I see you got a good weekend with art loks and fam.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 29 2010, 07:53 PM~18437065
> *'sup al!!!!!!!!!!!!I see you got a good weekend with art loks and fam.!!!!!!!!
> *


Great times!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And here's the best part of the Hop!!!!!!
This is for you Frank!!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmGVYki-oyQ


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 29 2010, 09:10 PM~18437248
> *
> 
> *


Mike they changed way you gotta do the video now man, click on share under the video and everything after the = sign cut and paste into the post bewteen the youtube and /youtube


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

here it is man


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eledog_@Aug 29 2010, 07:35 PM~18436283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18437359
> *here it is man
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18437359
> *here it is man
> 
> 
> ...





:burn:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18437359
> *here it is man
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 29 2010, 08:53 PM~18437065
> *'sup al!!!!!!!!!!!!I see you got a good weekend with art loks and fam.!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY!! :biggrin: HOW DID YOU DO AT THE HOP LAST NIGHT???? hno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey homies looks like the show was a good turn out. I was up in chicago did the cruz up to the mexican festival in Wisconsin wit the SolitoS fam N now getting in jumpin off out in AZ. SOLITOS CC CENTRAL AZ IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 29 2010, 09:54 PM~18437558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S.....  VID.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 29 2010, 09:43 PM~18437496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18437515
> *:wave: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY!! :biggrin: HOW DID YOU DO AT THE HOP LAST NIGHT???? hno:
> *


He showered us all with oil!!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 29 2010, 09:54 PM~18437558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 29 2010, 07:35 PM~18436274
> *:wave: WHAT UP MONICA! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



Hello I'm ok!! How are you today?


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18437319
> *And here's the best part of the Hop!!!!!!
> This is for you Frank!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Aug 29 2010, 10:11 PM~18437702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I was able to take a few with my phone before leaving in the morning and lighting sucked to get the rest when I got back with the camera.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 30 2010, 02:40 AM~18438681
> *I was able to take a few with my phone before leaving in the morning and lighting sucked to get the rest when I got back with the camera.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

wtf alex why you being a stranger ese


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 30 2010, 08:22 AM~18439656
> *wtf alex why you being a stranger ese
> *


qvo lil puppet!!!
BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUCKIN SUX!!!  
BUT A PROBABLY SLEPT LIKE UR BABY BOY DID!!!!
I HAD A AWESOME WEEKEND!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 30 2010, 07:22 AM~18439656
> *wtf alex why you being a stranger ese
> *



go check your in box....PM sent...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 07:27 AM~18439690
> *qvo lil puppet!!!
> BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUCKIN SUX!!!
> ...



SUP ART?????!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Galaxieriderz, ART LOKS, Lunas64, EsePuppet

SUP ART....PAUL....LUNA.....LUIS.....MIDNITE!!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, D.J. Midnite, Galaxieriderz, Lunas64, EsePuppet












MORNIN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 08:29 AM~18439702
> *SUP ART?????!!!!!!!!.......
> *


WHAT UP BRO,,,,JUST HERE TRYIN TO SHAKE THE COBWEBS OFF FROM THE WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 07:32 AM~18439729
> *WHAT UP BRO,,,,JUST HERE TRYIN TO SHAKE THE COBWEBS OFF FROM THE WEEKEND!!!!!
> *



NICE......HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?????.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 08:35 AM~18439755
> *NICE......HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?????.....
> *


CHECK OUT THE IDENTITY THREAD!!!!!!!!
I THOUGHT I WAS A BEE,,,,,I STAYED BUZZED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18438114
> *He showered us all with oil!!! :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 30 2010, 02:40 AM~18438681
> *I was able to take a few with my phone before leaving in the morning and lighting sucked to get the rest when I got back with the camera.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NICE PICS!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 30 2010, 08:22 AM~18439656
> *wtf alex why you being a stranger ese
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW CABRON! :biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PARIENTE! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2010, 08:56 AM~18439939
> *:0 :0 NICE PICS!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2010, 09:00 AM~18439973
> *:wave: QUE SHOW CABRON! :biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PARIENTE! :thumbsup:
> *


my bad homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*happy birthday to you PUPPET!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 30 2010, 09:44 AM~18440310
> *whats up homie :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Feliz cumpleanos Luis


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 10:06 AM~18440492
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chillin at work homie :biggrin: whats good with you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUIS HAVE A GREAT ONE HOMIE!!!*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUIS HAVE A GREAT ONE HOMIE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 30 2010, 10:56 AM~18440947
> *chillin at work homie :biggrin: whats good with you?
> *


here at work!!! 
like a chicken with head cut off!!!
but started my day off with a 800$ sale!!! woo hoo!!
hopefully the begging of a productive week!!!
did you make it out to the show???
:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 11:18 AM~18441155
> *here at work!!!
> like a chicken with head cut off!!!
> but started my day off with a 800$ sale!!! woo hoo!!
> ...


no i had a prior plans to attend to :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUIS HAVE A GREAT ONE HOMIE!!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18441237
> *no i had a prior plans to attend to :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 30 2010, 09:44 AM~18440310
> *whats up homie :wave:
> *


:cheesy: NOTHING MUCH HOMIE uffin: JUS CHILLIN AT HOME :420: WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 30 2010, 11:10 AM~18441097
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUIS HAVE A GREAT ONE HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: I WISH IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*IT'S LUIS BIRTHDAY SO ENJOY THE PIC'S HOMIES!!!*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 30 2010, 01:40 AM~18438681
> *I was able to take a few with my phone before leaving in the morning and lighting sucked to get the rest when I got back with the camera.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Any more pictures of the show


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, djsire
WHAT UP HOMIE,,,,,,U STILL WANT THEM ART LABOES??? OR WAS IT THE LOWRIDER OLDIES??? OR BOTH??? :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2010, 01:24 PM~18442291
> *Nice pics!   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 02:17 PM~18443153
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Art LOKS! Man, I really like this!

Thanks! :rimshot: :h5: :worship:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2010, 03:37 PM~18443383
> *Art LOKS!  Man, I really like this!
> 
> Thanks! :rimshot:  :h5:  :worship:
> *


 :angry: YA SEEN THE PICS OF YOUR RIDE :happysad: AT THE SHOW WITH THE PLASTIC ON THE WINDOWS :wow: ..... THAT SUX  !!!!!!!!
 AND NOT TO MENTION,,, :cheesy: I LIKE YO RIDE,,,, AND THATS NO ****,,,10-4 GOOD :biggrin: BUDDY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18443471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

not tuesday, fuck it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY FUNDRAISER!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18443471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean lac homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

it look like a good show


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 30 2010, 02:45 AM~18438690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I HOPE I SPELLED IT RIGHT COMPITA!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Aug 30 2010, 04:02 PM~18443612]
IDENTITY FUNDRAISER!! 









[/quote]
:wow: PUZGETTI AND $1.50 :biggrin: BEERS!!!! 
COME WIT IT!!
:drama:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 02:49 PM~18443506
> *:angry: YA SEEN THE PICS OF YOUR RIDE  :happysad: AT THE SHOW WITH THE PLASTIC ON THE WINDOWS :wow: ..... THAT SUX  !!!!!!!!
> AND NOT TO MENTION,,,  :cheesy: I LIKE YO RIDE,,,, AND THATS NO ****,,,10-4 GOOD :biggrin:  BUDDY!!!
> *


Yah the weather pretty much screwed up my car that nite.....good thing the lighting there sucked so nobody could really tell.  Intruders gave is plastic to cover our cars. Big thanks to them because my window were down and I was not there at the time. Albert and Mikey from my club covered my car up. Big thanks to them too!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 04:43 PM~18443974
> *I HOPE I SPELLED IT RIGHT COMPITA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: 


Looks good!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2010, 04:45 PM~18444004
> *Yah the weather pretty much screwed up my car that nite.....good thing the lighting there sucked so nobody could really tell.   Intruders gave is plastic to cover our cars.  Big thanks to them because my window were down and I was not there at the time.  Albert and Mikey from my club covered my car up.  Big thanks to them too!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 30 2010, 04:45 PM~18444004
> *Yah the weather pretty much screwed up my car that nite.....good thing the lighting there sucked so nobody could really tell.   Intruders gave is plastic to cover our cars.  Big thanks to them because my window were down and I was not there at the time.  Albert and Mikey from my club covered my car up.  Big thanks to them too!
> *


YA THATS WHAT HOMIES DO!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 30 2010, 04:46 PM~18444010
> *:around:  :around:  :around:
> Looks good!
> *


GOT TO GET PICS OF YERZ MR T!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 05:00 PM~18444119
> *GOT TO GET PICS OF YERZ MR T!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18438114
> *He showered us all with oil!!! :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 my bad homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 04:43 PM~18443974
> *I HOPE I SPELLED IT RIGHT COMPITA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


close enough homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mazda-rroti but it work thank's homie I like it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey why didn't someone say it was lil cute booty Monday!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Maniac Monday
Torta Tuesday
Fine Ass Wedsday
Thick Thursday
Freaky Friday
SAT-SUN: Not yet designated LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 30 2010, 07:32 PM~18444922
> *Maniac Monday
> Torta Tuesday
> Fine Ass Wedsday
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 30 2010, 04:05 PM~18443646
> *clean lac homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


  thxs homie


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18443471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz Gibby :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18443471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz Gibby :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18446189
> *Bad azz Gibby  :biggrin:
> *


thxs homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

...DUKE'S PHX CHAPTER.....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> > :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I be there :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 30 2010, 12:24 PM~18441678
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: I WISH IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY!!!
> *


yup but its mine fucker :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 30 2010, 12:30 PM~18441726
> *IT'S LUIS BIRTHDAY SO ENJOY THE PIC'S HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thnx nana you the best :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Knightstalker, EsePuppet, regal85, henry castillo, shrekdizzle, chinoloczxxxx, locdownmexikan

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2010, 08:54 PM~18446534
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Knightstalker, EsePuppet, regal85, henry castillo, shrekdizzle, chinoloczxxxx, locdownmexikan
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 30 2010, 10:04 AM~18440472
> *my bad homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> happy birthday to you PUPPET!!!!!!!!
> *


thnx homie


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18440614
> *Feliz cumpleanos Luis
> *


muchas gracias perrito :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> > *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUIS HAVE A GREAT ONE HOMIE!!!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Aug 30 2010, 11:28 AM~18441245
> *X85 HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUIS  :biggrin:
> *


thx carnalito :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> > :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THEM FUCKERS BETTER NOT TELL ME ITS ONLY TILL 5 PM LIKE THEY DID AT YOUR GUY'S SHOW A COUPLE OF WEEKENDS AGO.......MAN THAT SHIT PISSED ME OFF........AINT THAT RIGHT LUIS?????????????.........THEM MOFOS!!!!...........


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 08:30 AM~18439711
> *D.J. Midnite, Galaxieriderz, ART LOKS, Lunas64, EsePuppet
> 
> SUP ART....PAUL....LUNA.....LUIS.....MIDNITE!!!!!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup dawg


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 09:01 PM~18446641
> *THEM FUCKERS BETTER NOT TELL ME ITS ONLY TILL 5 PM LIKE THEY DID AT YOUR GUY'S SHOW A COUPLE OF WEEKENDS AGO.......MAN THAT SHIT PISSED ME OFF........AINT THAT RIGHT LUIS?????????????.........THEM MOFOS!!!!...........
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 30 2010, 07:56 PM~18446569
> *thnx homie
> *



YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!............HAPPY MUTHA FUCKEN BIRTHDAY PUTO!!!..........J/K.......HEY FUCKER......NEED YOU TO CALL ME......A.S.A.P.!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 30 2010, 09:02 PM~18446661
> *      :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 30 2010, 09:04 PM~18446691
> *happy birthday.
> *


thx justin :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 30 2010, 08:02 PM~18446661
> *      :biggrin:
> *



YEAH....HE KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.......$1.50 TILL 5P.M. MY ASS.......(NO ****).........I'LL SEE THEM FUCKERS IN COURT FOR FALSE ADDVERTISMENT.......


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 09:03 PM~18446670
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!............HAPPY MUTHA FUCKEN BIRTHDAY PUTO!!!..........J/K.......HEY FUCKER......NEED YOU TO CALL ME......A.S.A.P.!!!!!!
> *


thnx a hole and thnx to all the az side homies  :tears: :tears: :drama:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18446706
> *YEAH....HE KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.......$1.50 TILL 5P.M. MY ASS.......(NO ****).........I'LL SEE THEM FUCKERS IN COURT FOR FALSE ADDVERTISMENT.......
> *


jajaja ill 5pm you buddy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1.50 a drink, hell yall ballin. Aint no place got penny drinks no more like bob mcgees used to have back in the day.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 30 2010, 08:10 PM~18446752
> *1.50 a drink, hell yall ballin. Aint no place got penny drinks no more like bob mcgees used to have back in the day.
> *



HELL YEAH....AT THAT PRICE LUIS GOT FUCKED UP.....I JUST GOT BUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZED......AND I DRANK MORE THAN HE DID....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 30 2010, 08:10 PM~18446752
> *1.50 a drink, hell yall ballin. Aint no place got penny drinks no more like bob mcgees used to have back in the day.
> *



HEY FU....MAYBE IF I SEE YOU THERE IF I OR YOU GO.....ILL BUY YOU A DRINK OR 12........


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Aug 30 2010, 09:27 PM~18446946
> *HEY FU....MAYBE IF I SEE YOU THERE IF I OR YOU GO.....ILL BUY YOU A DRINK OR 12........
> *


I dont drink man, go to AA and got 5+ years. Thanks for offer though and Ill buy you a drink if I see you.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

HERE YOU GO HENRY


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

pre-reg deadline is sept 3


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics og


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 12:43 AM~18448057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: IT MUST BE "TORTA TUESDAY!!!" :naughty: NICE PICS OG PLAYER!!  THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 31 2010, 08:26 AM~18449438
> *nice pics og
> *


:wow: :wow: HOLY SHIT!!!!! hno: BIG BEN IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE!!!!!!! :biggrin: HOW THE HELL YOU BEEN HOMIE!!??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

cadillac jay, PHX CUSTOM TEES, MANDOS69C/10


whats up fellas????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS BEN!!! :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2010, 10:35 AM~18450571
> *What's up AZ
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP GATITO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 2010, 11:18 AM~18450960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 11:14 AM~18450922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP EM COMIN O.G :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 2010, 10:43 AM~18450649
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP GATITO! :wave:
> *


What's up bro :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 31 2010, 11:34 AM~18451079
> *What's up bro  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA HOMIE uffin: Y TU QUE HACES?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: AYE DIOS MIO!!!!! :naughty: QUIERO JUGAR CON ESOS MELONES!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! This Friday from 6 pm to 10 pm, is the cruise in and chill at Auto Culture off of 7th Ave & Roosevelt. This will be their second one, if you want to bring out your lo-low out and just chill com'on on out! If you want to come out and hop that is great too, we are looking from anyone who wants to hop! Please contact myself or 64sub (James) for more information. 

Thanks and see you out there!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 201 0, 11:40 AM~18451136
> *:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA HOMIE uffin: Y TU QUE HACES?
> *


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18444922
> *Maniac Monday
> Torta Tuesday
> Fine Ass Wedsday
> ...


 Anything goes weekend? lol


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels :0 

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Aug 31 2010, 02:20 PM~18452542
> *Ben'sCustomWheels  :0
> 
> :wave:
> *



damn your only early, im use to seeing you on lil after 10pm! :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HI OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 31 2010, 02:56 PM~18452818
> *HI OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wave:
> *



Hello :biggrin: What's cracking homie??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 02:59 PM~18452839
> *Hello  :biggrin:  What's cracking homie??
> *


HERE AT WORK OG,,,,,,
I GOT A COLD,,,,, :barf: 
IM COLD hno: 
IM HOT,,, :burn:
AND









OK ENUFF :tears: CRYBABYING,,,,
WHATS GOOD WITCHA OG??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:03 PM~18452867
> *HERE AT WORK OG,,,,,,
> I GOT A COLD,,,,, :barf:
> IM COLD hno:
> ...



Damn I guess Luna did some work on you over the weekend huh :biggrin: 


Big mando your luck you didn't go!!! :biggrin: 
























J/K Homie!!!!Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 03:06 PM~18452894
> *Damn I guess Luna did some work on you over the weekend huh :biggrin:
> Big mando your luck you didn't go!!! :biggrin:
> J/K Homie!!!!Hope you feel better soon!!!
> *


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


AW HELL NO!!!  
IT WUD BE YOU TO START IT HUH OG!!!! :wow: 
ONE THE HOMIES NEFEWS HAD A COLD AND I THINK HE PASSED IT ALONG!  
ITS ALL GOOD HE HAD IT FOR 1 DAY :0 BUT HE WAS A YOUNGIN,,, BUT MY ASS IS OLD! 
(NO ****)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:10 PM~18452929
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> AW HELL NO!!!
> IT WUD BE YOU TO START IT HUH OG!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :yes: Yup you know me sorry Luna :biggrin: It's all in good fun on Luna!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Naw but seriously hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 2010, 11:46 AM~18451197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 03:13 PM~18452953
> *:biggrin:  :yes: Yup you know me sorry Luna  :biggrin: It's all in good fun on Luna!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Naw but seriously hope you feel better soon!!!
> *


IM SURE I WILL BECAUSE ABOUT 5:15 I WILL BE MEDICATING MY BODY WITH THIS!!!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 31 2010, 02:55 PM~18452812
> *WHAT UP ART :loco:
> *



Sup homie, me just chilling checking out the tortas


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Aug 31 2010, 03:44 PM~18453266
> *Sup homie, me just chilling checking out the tortas
> *


YA KINDA SLOW FOR DA TORTAS TOODAY?!?!?!?!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:22 PM~18453022
> *IM SURE I WILL BECAUSE ABOUT 5:15 I WILL BE MEDICATING MY BODY WITH THIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm BEeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 30 2010, 04:02 PM~18443612
> *IDENTITY FUNDRAISER!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS MAKING THE SAUCE? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HEY BEN! WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS CHICK?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 31 2010, 02:21 PM~18452555
> *damn your only early, im use to seeing you on lil after 10pm!  :biggrin:
> *



I decided to switch it up today LOL :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 31 2010, 03:03 PM~18452867
> *HERE AT WORK OG,,,,,,
> I GOT A COLD,,,,, :barf:
> IM COLD hno:
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE LUNA BROKEBACK YOUR MOUNTAIN! LOL!

















OH NO HE DIDN'T!!!!! LOL!!!!






























JUST KIDDING HOMIE....
HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 11:07 AM~18450859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

hello :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 31 2010, 11:11 AM~18450893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm she a bad azz :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Aug 31 2010, 04:51 PM~18453917
> *SOUNDS LIKE LUNA BROKEBACK YOUR MOUNTAIN!  LOL!
> OH NO HE DIDN'T!!!!! LOL!!!!
> JUST KIDDING HOMIE....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 


























WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! DEADLINE FOR PRE REG IS SEPT 3RD IF ANYONE NEED ONE HIT ME UP OR LIL PHX THANKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:


4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, locdownmexikan


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

coming soon



































:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 31 2010, 05:11 PM~18454511
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 31 2010, 06:11 PM~18454511
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT IDEA ESE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 31 2010, 05:11 PM~18454511
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 07:28 PM~18454667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: quote=OGPLAYER,Aug 31 2010, 06:28 PM~18454667]







:wow: :wow:









:wow: :wow: 








:wow: :wow: 








:wow: 







:wow: 
:wow: 








:wow: 







:wow: :wow: 









[/quote]dam u win great job :biggrin: 
:naughty: :naughty: :run: :run: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 06:49 PM~18454897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO RAIDERS :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WE GOT SOME SERIOUS PERVS HERE IN AZ LOCOS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

someone started another az thread!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 07:06 PM~18455102
> *GO RAIDERS :wow:
> *



Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 31 2010, 08:04 PM~18455749
> *someone started another az thread!!!
> *


WTF???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2010, 07:42 PM~18455514
> *WE GOT SOME SERIOUS PERVS HERE IN AZ LOCOS
> *


i know and you 1 of us :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 08:09 PM~18455813
> *Hell yeah  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 09:46 PM~18456224
> *i know and you 1 of us :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18456265
> *:wow:
> *


mr.oooooooooooorrraleeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:00 PM~18456386
> *
> *



What up compita? :wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:00 PM~18456386
> *
> *


q onda loco primero rompe costillas y luego los bana lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18456265
> *:wow:
> *



:wave: What up? How's the family?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:24 PM~18456659
> *What up compita? :wave:
> *


'sup homegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 09:25 PM~18456671
> *q onda loco primero rompe costillas y luego los bana lol
> *


de la que te as salvado guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:26 PM~18456685
> *'sup homegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nothing much just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:28 PM~18456705
> *nothing much just chillin  :biggrin:
> *


same here!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:27 PM~18456698
> *de la que te as salvado guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja haber que me toca q no homie :roflmao: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:30 PM~18456743
> *same here!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That's good and thank you for coming out in december.. :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 09:33 PM~18456771
> *jajajaja haber que me toca q no homie  :roflmao:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:
> *


you know it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:34 PM~18456792
> *That's good and thank you for coming out in december.. :biggrin:
> *


not a problem homegirl, I'm gonna try to be ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:36 PM~18456811
> *you know it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :loco: puppet hay viane el compita en la troka :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: fuga por la 300 :run: :yes:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 09:38 PM~18456833
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :loco: puppet hay viane el compita en la troka :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint: fuga por la 300 :run:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MAMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18456893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MAMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pura cura viejon y que rollo wey q hay pal weekend vas a ir con el pitirijas? :0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 09:42 PM~18456906
> *pura cura viejon y que rollo wey q hay pal weekend vas a ir con el pitirijas? :0
> *


yo se viejon,simon un ratito homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 31 2010, 09:44 PM~18456927
> *yo se viejon,simon un ratito homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


eso es todo dice que se va a poner el mandil jajaja


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES I AM GETTING EVERYTHING IN ORDER FOR OG SATURDAY PICINC AND TOY DRIVE.. I AM LOOKING FOR CAR CLUBS TO SHOW THEIR CARS AT THIS EVENT. I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR HOPPERS FOR EXHIBITION SO PLEASE PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP ME OUT IN THIS EVENT. THANK YOU!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 09:46 PM~18456958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:53 PM~18457053
> *OK HOMIES I AM GETTING EVERYTHING IN ORDER FOR OG SATURDAY PICINC AND TOY DRIVE.. I AM LOOKING FOR CAR CLUBS TO SHOW THEIR CARS AT THIS EVENT. I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR HOPPERS FOR EXHIBITION  SO PLEASE PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP ME OUT IN THIS EVENT. THANK YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


me me me me can I nana papapaplzzz


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 09:57 PM~18457100
> *me me me me can I nana papapaplzzz
> *


YES YOU CAN HELP :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 10:11 PM~18457233
> *YES YOU CAN HELP :biggrin:
> *


you cooking tough right :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 


























WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! DEADLINE FOR PRE REG IS SEPT 3RD IF ANYONE NEED ONE HIT 62wildcat UP OR LIL PHX THANKS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 10:12 PM~18457248
> *you cooking tough right  :biggrin:
> *



YUP IF YOU WILL BE MY EYES AND KEEP AN EYE ON THINGS FOR ME


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18457077
> *NICE!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, jus finishing the paint


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 31 2010, 06:11 PM~18454511
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Question: Should we limit the torta pics to 1 certain day a week? I ask because its been brought up that some members have kids wanting to check out OG AZ Side and cant due to the pics. I realize theres a bike section but the kids it seems want to see and post show pics here as well. Anyway, Just wanted to bring this up as it may help us not have so many Arizona threads. 

BTW, Sorry for the novela :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Aug 31 2010, 11:29 PM~18457398
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I like your signature


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 31 2010, 11:10 PM~18457688
> *Question:  Should we limit the torta pics to 1 certain day a week? I ask because its been brought up that some members have kids wanting to check out OG AZ Side and cant due to the pics. I realize theres a bike section but the kids it seems want to see and post show pics here as well. Anyway, Just wanted to bring this up as it may help us not have so many Arizona threads.
> 
> BTW, Sorry for the novela  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Found this pic on other AZ thread, clean trunk


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 31 2010, 10:27 PM~18457384
> *thanks bro, jus finishing the paint
> *


 :0 :0 thats my nana homie that og player and she'll mess u up jaja nah but she a g bro :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 31 2010, 11:10 PM~18457688
> *Question:  Should we limit the torta pics to 1 certain day a week? I ask because its been brought up that some members have kids wanting to check out OG AZ Side and cant due to the pics. I realize theres a bike section but the kids it seems want to see and post show pics here as well. Anyway, Just wanted to bring this up as it may help us not have so many Arizona threads.
> 
> BTW, Sorry for the novela  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: you were doing so good ese :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 31 2010, 11:27 PM~18457832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajajajajaja :tongue: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 11:38 PM~18457927
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: you were doing so good ese :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 Sorry bout that :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, EsePuppet, childsplay69, 97TownCar

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 31 2010, 11:39 PM~18457932
> *Sorry bout that :biggrin:
> *


just messing w you :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 31 2010, 11:41 PM~18457950
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, EsePuppet, childsplay69, 97TownCar
> 
> ...



Did you buy the fat girl choonies so we can do the lace patterns on your car???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 1 2010, 12:14 AM~18458087
> *Did you buy the fat girl choonies so we can do the lace patterns on your car???
> *


wtf


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 1 2010, 12:14 AM~18458087
> *Did you buy the fat girl choonies so we can do the lace patterns on your car???
> *


Chawps already has the lace fabric but they still gotta do more body work before can paint. Ill go by and take pics in next few days.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 1 2010, 12:17 AM~18458098
> *Chawps already has the lace fabric but they still gotta do more body work before can paint. Ill go by and take pics in next few days.
> *


damn its been like 2 weeks of body work :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 1 2010, 02:55 AM~18458334
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 1 2010, 12:14 AM~18458087
> *Did you buy the fat girl choonies so we can do the lace patterns on your car???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Aug 31 2010, 11:36 PM~18457907
> *:0  :0 thats my nana homie that og player and she'll mess u up jaja nah but she a g bro  :biggrin:
> *


huh


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 1 2010, 12:17 AM~18458098
> *Chawps already has the lace fabric but they still gotta do more body work before can paint. Ill go by and take pics in next few days.
> *


 Justin who is hitting up sum lace out here


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 1 2010, 06:46 AM~18458902
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:26 AM~18459834
> *:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 1 2010, 12:14 AM~18458087
> *Did you buy the fat girl choonies so we can do the lace patterns on your car???
> *


:0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd: :rimshot: :run: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 1 2010, 06:11 AM~18458762
> *huh
> *


What he is trying to say is that I am a woman not a Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 1 2010, 06:11 AM~18458762
> *huh
> *


 :uh:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 10:42 AM~18460457
> *What he is trying to say is that I am a woman not a Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2010, 10:51 AM~18460537
> *What's up Art
> *


aqui nomas homie tryin to get better,, pinche gripa kicked my ass!!!! :happysad: 

y tu homie que rollo!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 1 2010, 12:24 PM~18461162
> *aqui nomas homie tryin to get better,, pinche gripa kicked my ass!!!! :happysad:
> 
> y tu homie que rollo!!!!!!!
> *


I'm home doing nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 1 2010, 11:24 AM~18461162
> *aqui nomas homie tryin to get better,, pinche gripa kicked my ass!!!! :happysad:
> 
> y tu homie que rollo!!!!!!!
> *


did you get that from Al? :barf: j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 01:01 PM~18461530
> *did you get that from Al? :barf: j/k! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 10:42 AM~18460457
> *What he is trying to say is that I am a woman not a Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke rollo puppet


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 1 2010, 01:44 PM~18461887
> *yup
> *


 :worship:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2010, 01:45 PM~18461899
> *Ke rollo puppet
> *


q onda compa :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2010, 01:49 PM~18461922
> *:worship:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :werd: :werd:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 01:01 PM~18461530
> *did you get that from Al? :barf: j/k! :biggrin:
> *


Where is Luna? Is he sick too? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 1 2010, 02:03 PM~18462030
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :twak: :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 02:07 PM~18462042
> *Where is Luna? Is he sick too? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sick in the head no **** :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2010, 02:13 PM~18462060
> *:twak:  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :run: :sprint:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 1 2010, 12:10 AM~18457688
> *Question:  Should we limit the torta pics to 1 certain day a week? I ask because its been brought up that some members have kids wanting to check out OG AZ Side and cant due to the pics. I realize theres a bike section but the kids it seems want to see and post show pics here as well. Anyway, Just wanted to bring this up as it may help us not have so many Arizona threads.
> 
> BTW, Sorry for the novela  :biggrin:
> *


GTFO you shouldnt let your kids on here we keep it clean as possible at the shows, but this is the intewebz=PORN!
O.G. AZ SIDE=SWITCHES AND BITCHES


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18462507
> *GTFO you shouldnt let your kids on here we keep it clean as possible at the shows, but this is the intewebz=PORN!
> O.G. AZ SIDE=SWITCHES AND BITCHES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18462507
> *GTFO you shouldnt let your kids on here we keep it clean as possible at the shows, but this is the intewebz=PORN!
> O.G. AZ SIDE=SWITCHES AND BITCHES
> *


Aint me man as my kids dont get on here.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Sep 1 2010, 07:27 AM~18459076
> *Justin who is hitting up sum lace out here
> *


My car will be getting lace patterns soon, kinda like in pic below.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 31 2010, 11:27 PM~18457832
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: osoforyou, D.J. Midnite, unity_mike, unity prospect


I WONDER WHO THIS "UNITY PROSPECT IS??????....HMMMMMMMM......I WONDER.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 1 2010, 03:35 PM~18462803
> *Aint me man as my kids dont get on here.
> *


then hush it jaja


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 1 2010, 04:42 PM~18463296
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: osoforyou, D.J. Midnite, unity_mike, unity prospect
> I WONDER WHO THIS "UNITY PROSPECT IS??????....HMMMMMMMM......I WONDER.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q onda cholo whiner


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 04:25 PM~18463185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you tell him mike sup borracho :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats up Az !!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Sep 1 2010, 04:47 PM~18463321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 10:42 AM~18460457
> *What he is trying to say is that I am a woman not a Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


oops :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 1 2010, 05:03 PM~18463436
> *
> *


Ke rollo wey


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Ruben your ready for vegas


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole Henry are you going to Long Beach


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am here and not sick!!! I am in good health!! Jus need another beer to keep me that way!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18463863
> *I am here and not sick!!! I am in good health!! Jus need another beer to keep me that way!! :biggrin:
> *


I bet that was nice to go up north to kick back ,fish, drink and be with famliy :thumbsup;


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18463697
> *oops :biggrin:
> *


and she gangsta watch i homes  :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TODA MADRE C.C.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > [
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, regal85, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, NEW VISION C.C, azlow4life


:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS, NEW VISION C.C, MANDOS69C/10

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 1 2010, 07:51 PM~18464890
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, regal85 , MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, NEW VISION C.C, azlow4life
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Sep 1 2010, 07:53 PM~18464921
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: !!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18463697
> *oops :biggrin:
> *




It's cool your not the first and won't be the last to think I am a bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 1 2010, 06:57 PM~18464313
> *and she gangsta watch i homes   :biggrin:
> *



 :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 08:01 PM~18465013
> *It's cool your not the first and won't be the last to think I am a bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO THERE MONICA!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464898
> *ART LOKS, NEW VISION C.C, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP CURTIS! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 08:04 PM~18465043
> *:biggrin: HELLO THERE MONICA!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY? :biggrin:
> *



What up mando? I am good how have you been?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 1 2010, 06:57 PM~18464313
> *and she gangsta watch i homes   :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: AND SHE WILL "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK" YOU TOO!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 08:09 PM~18465089
> *:yes: :yes: AND SHE WILL "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK" YOU TOO!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *




and you forgotI will steal the ride too and strip it if they get on my bad side :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 08:09 PM~18465089
> *:yes: :yes: AND SHE WILL "SOUTHSIDE SHANK SHANK" YOU TOO!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: IS YOUR TRUCK GETTING ANY CLOSER ??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2010, 06:46 PM~18463713
> *What's up Ruben your ready for vegas
> *


  Shit I can't wait... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Sep 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18465129
> *:wave: IS YOUR TRUCK GETTING ANY CLOSER ??
> *


:nosad: :nosad: NO JOB=NO MONEY FOR THE TRUCK :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 1 2010, 07:51 PM~18464890
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, regal85, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, NEW VISION C.C, azlow4life
> :wave:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN :biggrin: I KNOW A "TORTA" THAT WILL LET ME BORROW HER LACE CHONIES IF YOU NEED THEM FOR YOUR RANFLA!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18465079
> *What up mando? I am good how have you been?
> *


:biggrin: THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR!  I AM DOING GOOD ALSO! :thumbsup: IF YOU NEED ANOTHER COOK FOR THE OG SATURDAY EVENT ON THE GRILL :thumbsup: I CAN HELP YOU OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TODA MADRE C.C.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 08:12 PM~18465109
> *and you forgotI will steal the ride too and strip it if they get on my bad side :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 08:06 PM~18465061
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP CURTIS! :wave:
> *


chillin Mando just tryin to make shit happen you know, how u been?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 08:31 PM~18465340
> *:biggrin: THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR!  I AM DOING GOOD ALSO! :thumbsup: IF YOU NEED ANOTHER COOK FOR THE OG SATURDAY EVENT ON THE GRILL :thumbsup: I CAN HELP YOU OUT!!! :biggrin:
> *



cool that would be nice..thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 1 2010, 08:01 PM~18465013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either!!! it's gonna be the best Vegas trip EVER I declare it LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 08:27 PM~18465275
> *:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN :biggrin: I KNOW A "TORTA" THAT WILL LET ME BORROW HER LACE CHONIES IF YOU NEED THEM FOR YOUR RANFLA!!!
> *



:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18463863
> *I am here and not sick!!! I am in good health!! Jus need another beer to keep me that way!! :biggrin:
> *


ill drink to that tata


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA PEPE?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18465498
> *I'm sure she can fight like a BRO tho LOL
> Me either!!! it's gonna be the best Vegas trip EVER I declare it LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LADY C, *Knightstalker*


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP MANDO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 1 2010, 08:40 PM~18465426
> *chillin Mando just tryin to make shit happen you know, how u been?
> *


 ORALE!  JUS CHILLIN AND BEEN SAVING A DOLLAR HERE AND THERE!! :x: :x:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18465786
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LADY C, Knightstalker
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2010, 09:25 PM~18466048
> *:cheesy:
> *



Do you ever *work*???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:20 PM~18465976
> *WHATS UP MANDO
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave: DID YOU FIX YOUR RIDE???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2010, 09:04 PM~18465750
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:27 PM~18466084
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave: DID YOU FIX YOUR RIDE???
> *


YEAH


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 1 2010, 08:53 PM~18465597
> *:wow:
> *


:biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW THIS "TORTA SLAYER" ROLLS!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18466114
> *YEAH
> *


:thumbsup:  ORALE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:37 PM~18466229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna know how many of you actually tried to click the picture? :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:34 PM~18466188
> *:thumbsup:  ORALE! :biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU BEEN HIDDING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2010, 08:45 PM~18465481
> *cool that would be nice..thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


  THERE MIGHT BE A FEW BURGERS MISSING THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18466244
> *I wanna know how many of you actually tried to click the picture?  :roflmao:
> *


HEY!!!!!!! I DONT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18466244
> *I wanna know how many of you actually tried to click the picture?  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: NOT ME!!! :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:42 PM~18466313
> *:biggrin: NOT ME!!! :angel:
> *


LIAR! YOU BROKE YOUR MOUSE! CAUSE IT WOULDNT WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:43 PM~18466325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: 

Looks like you exceeded your bandwidth LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18466253
> *WERE YOU BEEN HIDDING?
> *


:scrutinize: JUS BEEN CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin: ARE YOU GOING TO THE HEELS N WHEELS THIS SUNDAY??? THAT FUCKER PUPPET OWES ME A BOTTLE OF BUCHANANS!!!! :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:45 PM~18466355
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> Looks like you exceeded your bandwidth LOL
> *


FUCKEN COX


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18466369
> *:scrutinize: JUS BEEN CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin: ARE YOU GOING TO THE HEELS N WHEELS THIS SUNDAY??? THAT FUCKER PUPPET OWES ME A BOTTLE OF BUCHANANS!!!! :angry:
> *


NAW! THEM FUCKERS WOULDNT LET ME IN LAST TIME! THEY SAID I WAS TO DRUNK!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:45 PM~18466354
> *LIAR! YOU BROKE YOUR MOUSE! CAUSE IT WOULDNT WORK! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: I AM USING THE INTERNET ON MY PHONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 10:26 PM~18466059
> *Do you ever work???
> *


:yes:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:48 PM~18466394
> *FUCKEN COX
> *



Photobucket cut your ass off LOL

you will soon be receiving a email from them with this inside


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466416
> *:nono: :nono: I AM USING THE INTERNET ON MY PHONE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE YOU BROKE YOUR MOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466425
> *Photobucket cut your ass off LOL
> 
> you will soon be receiving a email from them with this inside
> ...


IS THAT WHAT BEN GOT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:45 PM~18466355
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> Looks like you exceeded your bandwidth LOL
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466425
> *Photobucket cut your ass off LOL
> 
> you will soon be receiving a email from them with this inside
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18466469
> *IS THAT WHAT BEN GOT?
> *


Nah he got this










He was to far from book help

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18466469
> *IS THAT WHAT BEN GOT?
> *


:no: :no: :uh: HE PROBABLY OVER PAID HIS INTRTNET BILL AGAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 PM~18466451
> *CAUSE YOU BROKE YOUR MOUSE :biggrin:
> *


:burn: :no:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:50 PM~18466440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:56 PM~18466521
> *:no: :no: :uh: HE PROBABLY OVER PAID HIS INTRTNET BILL AGAIN!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BALLA :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:54 PM~18466501
> *Nah he got this
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE AWAY THE "CABARET KING" STATUS FROM BEN  AND GIVE IT TO OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin: SHE WILL BE THE "CABARET QUEEN"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:54 PM~18466501
> *Nah he is too far for books to help...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18466627
> *:biggrin: WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE AWAY THE "CABARET KING" STATUS FROM BEN  AND GIVE IT TO OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin: SHE WILL BE THE "CABARET QUEEN"!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



:worship: 



> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18466629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 10:04 PM~18466616
> *DAMN BALLA :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18466629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

whats up AZ Siders!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18466755
> *whats up AZ Siders!
> *




:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18466755
> *whats up AZ Siders!
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP MR. BUCK!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 10:09 PM~18466669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:24 PM~18466800
> *:biggrin: 'SUP MR. BUCK!! :wave:
> *


Nada just checking out L.I.L. :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 10:27 PM~18466829
> *Nada just checking out L.I.L. :wow:
> *


:biggrin: UNITY MIKE WAS ON "MANIACO" STATUS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: DUECES!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:20 PM~18466760
> *:wave:
> *


Hi! How's meathead doing? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 10:38 PM~18466937
> *Hi!  How's meathead doing? :biggrin:
> *



He is currently on pissed off mode cause he is at work haha...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 1 2010, 09:40 PM~18466957
> *He is currently on pissed off mode cause he is at work haha...
> *


tell him "don't cry".......Art Buck says "don't cry mijo"......."it's just work". :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 10:43 PM~18466982
> *tell him "don't cry".......Art Buck says "don't cry mijo"......."it's just work". :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO!! :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2010, 11:43 PM~18466982
> *tell him "don't cry".......Art Buck says "don't cry mijo"......."it's just work". :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Arty... I feel better now :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 10:09 PM~18466669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18466627
> *:biggrin: WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO TAKE AWAY THE "CABARET KING" STATUS FROM BEN  AND GIVE IT TO OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin: SHE WILL BE THE "CABARET QUEEN"!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



hahahahahaha I can never take that crown Big Ben put in to many hours and pic's up in AZ SIDE shit I don't think anyone can beat him LOL "NO ****" FOR YOU HOMIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning Az Side!!!!  Hope you all have a great weekend and if you decide to roll out, be careful. There are lots of events coming up here in AZ. Wanna see everyone there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18466110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 2 2010, 06:43 AM~18468482
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 2 2010, 06:22 AM~18468366
> *Good Morning Az Side!!!!   Hope you all have a great weekend and if you decide to roll out, be careful. There are lots of events coming up here in AZ. Wanna see everyone there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MR. LUNA! :wave:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylc=X3oDMTEwM3B0Y...purchasing-wood


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 08:09 AM~18468973
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 08:06 AM~18468960
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 08:06 AM~18468960
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



WHAT'S GOOD ABOUT IT MANDO!!!!!  










































J/K HOMIE HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 2 2010, 07:32 AM~18468424
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 o shit!! the one in the black dress is my ex!!i have dat pic in my phone!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SOME PICS FROM THA WEGO SHOW I WUZ NOT THERE BUT STREET SEEN WUZ


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18467044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Unity Prospect" ? That is a real interesting name. What are you gonna call yourself after or should I say if you make *it into *that club? And what about if you don't??? :dunno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18466274
> *  THERE MIGHT BE A FEW BURGERS MISSING THOUGH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


save me 2 with extra cheese :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18466369
> *:scrutinize: JUS BEEN CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin: ARE YOU GOING TO THE HEELS N WHEELS THIS SUNDAY??? THAT FUCKER PUPPET OWES ME A BOTTLE OF BUCHANANS!!!! :angry:
> *


my bad I got like 4 empty 1s and a couple of remy :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466414
> *NAW! THEM FUCKERS WOULDNT LET ME IN LAST TIME! THEY SAID I WAS TO DRUNK!
> *


and they weren't lying ha fuckin mike


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 2 2010, 12:03 PM~18470692
> *You are wlecome!  We all need a kick in the ass sometimes.
> "Unity Prospect" ?  That is a real interesting name.  What are you gonna call yourself after or should I say if you make it into that club?  And what about if you don't???  :dunno:
> *


ART stop it I had to start my account  :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 1 2010, 10:09 PM~18466669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn who needs tortas :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 12:08 PM~18470718
> *save me 2 with extra cheese  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: you didnt say NO :nono: **** LIL MARIONETO :twak: 

:biggrin: SO WAS THAT FUMUNDA :wow: CHEESE X2???? :h5:

Y QUE PUES CON EL "POR PLEASE"


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 2 2010, 01:03 PM~18470692
> *You are wlecome!  We all need a kick in the ass sometimes.
> "Unity Prospect" ?  That is a real interesting name.  What are you gonna call yourself after or should I say if you make it into that club?  And what about if you don't???  :dunno:
> *


o ima make it in i just gota start a new acount wen i do or i dnt.wat does dat matter to you though bro???im new to lay it low and realy dnt know how to use it..i gota learn .. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18470761
> *:wow: you didnt say NO :nono: **** LIL MARIONETA  :twak:
> 
> :biggrin: SO WAS THAT FUMUNDA  :wow: CHEESE X2???? :h5:
> ...


ok pinche art loka


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup smiley


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 12:26 PM~18470826
> *sup smiley
> *



WHAT UP


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 2 2010, 12:29 PM~18470840
> *WHAT UP
> *


nada q hases cochino :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 2 2010, 11:25 AM~18470817
> *o ima make it in i just gota start a new acount wen i do or i dnt.wat does dat matter to you though bro???im new to lay it low and realy dnt know how to use it..i gota learn .. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Now u boys play nice!!! :biggrin: That you Mando???? Whats up Bro? You guys still gonna be in Vegas?? We get there Friday!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 12:33 PM~18470858
> *nada q hases cochino :biggrin:
> *



NADA JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK WHAT YOU DOING


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 12:25 PM~18470819
> *ok pinche art loka
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MY BAD YOU KNOW MY SPANGLEESH IS KINDA WANGO(HELL NO ****)


 AND THATS MR ART LOKA TO YOU!!! NEWBIE!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 2 2010, 12:36 PM~18470872
> *NADA JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK WHAT YOU DOING
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT :biggrin: UP :biggrin: SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 12:53 PM~18471017
> *:biggrin: WHAT :biggrin:  UP  :biggrin: SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT UP ART HOW YOU BEEN CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG RICH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 2 2010, 01:03 PM~18471098
> *WHAT UP ART HOW YOU BEEN CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


BEEN OK CARNAL.... WHATS UP WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOMIES HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup AZ side...im from United Dreams cc yuma, az and my carnal is lokking for a good 2 pump set-up where the best shops in Phx?? its for an 86 regal??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 12:52 PM~18471015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MY BAD YOU KNOW MY CULO IS KINDA WANGO(HELL YEAH ****)
> AND THATS MRs ART LOKA TO YOU!!! DADDY!!!! :wow:
> *



FIXED :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Picture of the Ventura with base on, later will post pics of it flaked out. PS it doesnt really sit that high, its on stands in picture.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 02:13 PM~18471705
> *FIXED :wow:
> *


 :0 TE SALLES PINCHE TITIRE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 02:24 PM~18471821
> *:0 TE SALLES PINCHE TITIRE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


andale cabron jajajajajjaaja :biggrin: did you like it ese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 02:19 PM~18471761
> *Picture of the Ventura with base on, later will post pics of it flaked out. PS it doesnt really sit that high, its on stands in picture.
> 
> 
> ...


just strip it and roll it loke that :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 02:29 PM~18471877
> *just strip it and roll it loke that  :biggrin:
> *


I like that gold in pic actually, next coat of gold will be darker and flaked with micro flake.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 02:26 PM~18471843
> *andale cabron jajajajajjaaja :biggrin: did you like it ese
> *


YA:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
MY STUPID ASS WAS LAFFIN WHEN I WROTE THE WORD WANGO,,,, DID REALIZE WHAT WHIPPERSNAPPER I WAS A DEALIN WIT!!!
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 02:19 PM~18471761
> *Picture of the Ventura with base on, later will post pics of it flaked out. PS it doesnt really sit that high, its on stands in picture.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 02:52 PM~18472095
> *YA:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MY STUPID ASS WAS LAFFIN WHEN I WROTE THE WORD WANGO,,,, DID REALIZE WHAT WHIPPERSNAPPER I WAS A DEALIN WIT!!!
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol. How your day going Art? Here just trying to cook some lunch.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 02:52 PM~18472095
> *YA:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MY STUPID ASS WAS LAFFIN WHEN I WROTE THE WORD WANGO,,,, DID REALIZE WHAT WHIPPERSNAPPER I WAS A DEALIN WIT!!!
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



puppet is only like 17!!! thought you knew


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 02:57 PM~18472163
> *lol. How your day going Art? Here just trying to cook some lunch.
> *


NOT TO BAD JUSTIN,,,, JUST HERE FINISHING MY LATE LUNCH, WAITIN FOR A RETURN CALL FROM A CUSTOMER WATCHIN A TRIPPY MOVIE CALLED, EXPERIMENT SIPPIN ON A ICED TEA........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 2 2010, 03:05 PM~18472246
> *puppet is only like 17!!! thought you knew
> *


BABYS HAVING BABYS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 2 2010, 03:05 PM~18472246
> *puppet is only like 17!!! thought you knew
> *



Don't be talking about my grandson!!!  

























:biggrin: J/K


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 03:23 PM~18472411
> *BABYS HAVING BABYS!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yup but I give him props for taking care of his and holding down his own!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 2 2010, 03:59 PM~18472651
> *Yup but I give him props for taking care of his and holding down his own!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X 96!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 12:08 PM~18470718
> *save me 2 with extra cheese  :biggrin:
> *


 YOU GOT IT BUDDY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 02:19 PM~18471761
> *Picture of the Ventura with base on, later will post pics of it flaked out. PS it doesnt really sit that high, its on stands in picture.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD JUSTIN! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 2 2010, 10:42 AM~18470100
> *WHAT'S GOOD ABOUT IT MANDO!!!!!
> J/K HOMIE HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: I AM DOIN GOOD!  JUS GETTIN MY BOY A HAIRCUT :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU UP TO?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+Sep 2 2010, 01:43 PM~18471454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin, with the most creative build in AZ! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 05:02 PM~18473097
> *:0 :cheesy: I AM DOIN GOOD!  JUS GETTIN MY BOY A HAIRCUT :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU UP TO?
> *



That's good homie!!! I'm just here watching tv with my god daughter I have custody of her now so were just chillin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 2 2010, 03:05 PM~18472246
> *puppet is only like 17!!! thought you knew
> *


jealous oldie


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 2 2010, 03:58 PM~18472640
> *Don't be talking about my grandson!!!
> :biggrin: J/K
> *


yeah estupit tell him nana we'll bust a chicano u turn ese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 2 2010, 03:59 PM~18472651
> *Yup but I give him props for taking care of his and holding down his own!!! :thumbsup:
> *


simon just like nana :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 2 2010, 03:23 PM~18472411
> *BABYS HAVING BABYS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


let me know if you need 1 ese  ill hook u up :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Borracho is going to the game!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 2 2010, 12:25 PM~18470817
> *o ima make it in i just gota start a new acount wen i do or i dnt.wat does dat matter to you though bro???im new to lay it low and realy dnt know how to use it..i gota learn .. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Easy buddy! Art Buck don't give a fuck! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 2 2010, 12:03 PM~18470692
> *You are wlecome!  We all need a kick in the ass sometimes.
> "Unity Prospect" ?  That is a real interesting name.  What are you gonna call yourself after or should I say if you make it into that club?  And what about if you don't???  :dunno:
> *


Damn it! Unity rookie! Well Art Unity members have to pass the test! Drinking none stop for a week. No sleep or water! Homie my not be in the rite state of mind! :biggrin: Hes a young grasshopper!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18473216
> *jealous oldie
> *


but a goodie! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2010, 06:11 PM~18473553
> *Damn it! Unity rookie! Well Art Unity members have to pass the test! Drinking none stop for a week. No sleep or water! Homie my not be in the rite state of mind!  :biggrin: Hes a young grasshopper!
> *


rookies!!!!! Has he bought you beer yet???? Shit our prospects buy us a 30 pk every week til they earn their maroon and gold!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 12:13 PM~18470740
> *and they weren't lying ha fuckin mike
> *


SO FUCK THEM!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 2 2010, 12:25 PM~18470817
> *o ima make it in i just gota start a new acount wen i do or i dnt.wat does dat matter to you though bro???im new to lay it low and realy dnt know how to use it..i gota learn .. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


good if you make it in! I hear the last week you have to spend it with big ben out in the desert. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18473472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit!!!! PARTY TIME MIKEY STYLE


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2010, 06:00 PM~18473494
> *Easy buddy! Art Buck don't give a fuck! :biggrin:
> *


x81.5 tell him mikey art buckk just just just 
































dont give a fuck


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2010, 06:14 PM~18473575
> *SO FUCK THEM!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18473472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you just going to waste your time ha :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 2 2010, 06:11 PM~18473554
> *but a goodie!  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


a wango 1 too ill stay with luna 3 beers then he passes out and he all mine :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 06:31 PM~18473704
> *a wango 1 too ill stay with luna 3 beers then he passes out and he all mine :biggrin:
> *


****


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> ****
> 
> what you mean **** thats cheap, ill need a 18pk of weisers for you ass


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup isaac


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2010, 08:37 PM~18474855
> *:wave:
> *


sup loco :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18474372
> *The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 IT LOOKS SO NICE AND SPARKLY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q onda verga q haces mando


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18474372
> *The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.... (2 me as a artist i see a blank canvas and ready to throw down! post some pics as you chawp it up...) mac


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: IT LOOKS LIKE LEINHART SORRY ASS IS GONNA BE A "BENCHWARMER" AGAIN THIS SEASON!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 08:47 PM~18474995
> *q onda verga q haces mando
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI EN LA CASA WATCHING THE CARDINALS GAME AND DRINKING SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 2 2010, 05:08 PM~18473125
> *That's good homie!!! I'm just here watching tv with my god daughter I have custody of her now so were just chillin.. :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: THAT IS SOOOOO COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18475064
> *:biggrin: PUES AQUI EN LA CASA WATCHING THE CARDINALS GAME AND DRINKING SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


orale mi chingon


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18473472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18475171
> *orale mi chingon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 2 2010, 08:38 PM~18474881
> *
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18474963
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 IT LOOKS SO NICE AND SPARKLY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando, In the pics cant really see the sparkle but in person its blinding :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 2 2010, 08:49 PM~18475019
> *looks good bro.... (2 me as a artist i see a blank canvas and ready to throw down! post some pics as you chawp it up...) mac
> *


Thanks Mac, Will post pics as it progress is made. :biggrin: BTW, You still in Colorado or out in Buckeye now?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 2 2010, 09:38 PM~18474883
> *sup loco :biggrin:
> *


Here at work :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 09:07 PM~18475271
> *:wave: WA'SAPPNIN TERMITE :biggrin:
> *


chilling homie, postin up pics on my build thread.....

sup with you....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 2 2010, 08:58 PM~18475141
> *:cheesy: THAT IS SOOOOO COOL! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 2 2010, 09:13 PM~18475351
> *chilling homie, postin up pics on my build thread.....
> 
> sup with you....
> *


:0 :0 :0 I AM GONNA GO CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin: I AM AT HOME WATCHING THE CARDINALS GAME


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 09:10 PM~18475306
> *Thanks Mando, In the pics cant really see the sparkle but in person its blinding :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought Layitlow was gone forever LOL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 2 2010, 11:42 PM~18476009
> *I thought Layitlow was gone forever LOL
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2010, 10:44 PM~18476018
> *X2  :happysad:
> *




Shit during that time frame you actually where talking to me :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, OGPLAYER


:wave: 

Just for you LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

At the movies now, 4 mins until Machete starts.... this is gonna be good!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18476060
> *At the movies now, 4 mins until Machete starts.... this is gonna be good!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Not a racist, but this movie theater is full white people.... they love them some Machete!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 2 2010, 11:01 PM~18476086
> *Not a racist, but this movie theater is full white people.... they love them some Machete!
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 2 2010, 10:48 PM~18476033
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY C, OGPLAYER
> :wave:
> ...



:biggrin: Thanks girl


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 2 2010, 10:42 PM~18476009
> *I thought Layitlow was gone forever LOL
> *



X10000 :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

How about them RAIDERS! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 2 2010, 11:01 PM~18476086
> *Not a racist, but this movie theater is full white people.... they love them some Machete!
> *


how was it no ****


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 3 2010, 01:48 AM~18476524
> *how was it no ****
> *


Fucking funny. Tits, ass, gun fights and lowriders...what else do you need... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 3 2010, 02:56 AM~18476532
> *Fucking funny. Tits, ass, gun fights and lowriders...ticketes 30 dls snacks 15 dls machete movie priceless... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 2 2010, 11:41 PM~18476246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 2 2010, 11:41 PM~18476246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass...  :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

it's going to be a good show...hope everyone can make it...  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :nicoderm:
> 
> This is some real badass artwork!!! Looks SIKKKKK! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 3 2010, 12:41 AM~18476246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass... T-step? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 2 2010, 11:41 PM~18476246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killer art work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 2 2010, 11:25 AM~18470817
> *o ima make it in i just gota start a new acount wen i do or i dnt.wat does dat matter to you though bro???im new to lay it low and realy dnt know how to use it..i gota learn .. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Just saying hard to know who that hell we are talking to or reading about. Now put you navaja away .....  

Good luck prospecting.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Sep 2 2010, 05:00 PM~18473494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Gold Finger".........looks good Justin!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18477678
> *"Gold Finger".........looks good Justin!
> *


Thanks Art. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Justin-Az,Sep 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18474372]
The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping. 



























[/quote]
comin out dope justin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 3 2010, 09:20 AM~18477678
> *What up Mikey!!!!!!!  Show him the way Loco!
> 
> "Gold Finger".........looks good Justin!
> *


 :uh: :uh: damn homie my bad i didnt mean for you guys to take it like that lol and i am a young grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18477678
> *What up Mikey!!!!!!!  Show him the way Loco!
> 
> "Gold Finger".........looks good Justin!
> *


:biggrin: I THINK JUSTIN IS MORE LIKE "GOLD MEMBER" FROM THE AUSTIN POWERS MOVIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin: whats crackin az side


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 3 2010, 09:28 AM~18478172
> *:uh:  :uh: damn homie my bad i didnt mean for you guys to take it like that lol and i am a young grasshopper  :biggrin:
> *


U will get the hang of it soon enough daniel son, mr meeaggeee will show u how to paint the fence!!!!!! Than u may be living on here


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Sep 3 2010, 09:47 AM~18478281
> *:biggrin: whats crackin az side
> *


:wave: 'SUP FRANKIE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> quote=Justin-Az,Sep 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18474372]
> The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.


comin out dope justin!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Thanks Art.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 3 2010, 05:32 AM~18476790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like its going to be a good show homies


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2010, 09:37 AM~18478219
> *:biggrin: I THINK JUSTIN IS MORE LIKE "GOLD MEMBER" FROM THE AUSTIN POWERS MOVIES! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 3 2010, 10:11 AM~18478443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look this gold one :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo az side. Lost all my # in this pinche phone PM your # pa tras


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Sep 3 2010, 08:55 AM~18478336
> *U will get the hang of it soon enough daniel son,  mr meeaggeee will show u how to paint the fence!!!!!! Than u may be living on here
> *


LOL, he needs someone else to teach him Bro!!!! All Mikey will teach him will be how to get FADED!!!! And if Ben teaches him, then all he will know is the Cabaret!!!
Poor Mando!! :wow: :uh:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> comin out dope justin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Art.
[/quote]
HEY JUSTIN!!! YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD MATCH W/T YOUR CAR IF YOU GOT A MATCHING GOLD GRILL FOR YOUR TEETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect+Sep 3 2010, 08:28 AM~18478172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'sup Ese!!!! what's for lunch today?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 3 2010, 10:49 AM~18478714
> *:biggrin:
> 'sup Ese!!!!  what's for lunch today?
> *


its fryday ART BUCK!!!!!!

a fresh talapia frito,fresh corn tortillas, a lemon. hot sauce, and a cold soda.....from ranch market!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life+Sep 3 2010, 09:47 AM~18478281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: 
HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY WEEKEND !!!!!!!
TO ANYBODY HITTIN THE ROAD !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 3 2010, 10:42 AM~18478646
> *LOL, he needs someone else to teach him Bro!!!! All Mikey will teach him will be how to get FADED!!!! And if Ben teaches him, then all he will know is the Cabaret!!!
> Poor Mando!! :wow:  :uh:
> *


WHAT UP TATA!!
IM MIXIN THAT OLD SCHOOL MIX AS I TYPE!!!!
ALOT OF BAD ASS JAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YA OG MIX :h5: FOR YOU TOO.... AND I GOT ALOT MORE OLDIES FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

sup! Art...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Sep 3 2010, 11:32 AM~18479023
> *sup! Art...
> *


JUST HERE CARNAL!!! :wave:
WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!
JUST HERE MIXIN SOME MUSIC.... SIPPIN A TEA!!!!
WHAT YOU GOT GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 3 2010, 11:44 AM~18479111
> *JUST HERE CARNAL!!! :wave:
> WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!
> JUST HERE MIXIN SOME MUSIC.... SIPPIN A TEA!!!!
> ...


Completely NADA, just gonna take this four day weekend and chill, AND drink lil


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Sep 3 2010, 11:55 AM~18479168
> *Completely NADA, just gonna take this four day weekend and chill, AND drink lil
> *


YA BOUT IT,,,, GONA TINKER WITH MY TRUCK SUNDAY TOMORROW NITE GOT TO JUST BLAZE AND CHILL!
TONITE SIT BACK MIX SOME MORE MUSIC,,, AND HAVE SOME COLD ONES!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 1 2010, 04:44 PM~18463702
> *Ke rollo wey
> *


just chillin working e tu ke


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 3 2010, 12:14 PM~18479284
> *just chillin working e tu ke
> *


:wave: WHAT UP RAUL :biggrin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 3 2010, 11:22 AM~18478951
> *:wow:
> HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY WEEKEND !!!!!!!
> TO ANYBODY HITTIN THE ROAD !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 FIXED! :biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL! LISTO PARA THE WEEKEND??!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  childsplay69 

'SUP DANIEL :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody got a pair of precut coils for sale


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 3 2010, 01:00 PM~18479619
> *Anybody got a pair of precut coils for sale
> *


HIT UP STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2010, 12:47 PM~18479526
> * FIXED! :biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL! LISTO PARA THE WEEKEND??!! :h5:
> *


ORALE CARNAL YA SABES.....
TONITE GONA COLD CHILL,,,,GOT INVITED TO A HOMIES ON THE WEST,TO GO HAVE SOME COLD ONES AND GET MY HANDS DIRTY,,,, BUT I HAVE TO MISS OUT THIS TIME  
MANANA ILL BE HERE COLD CHILLIN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.vivamachete.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 3 2010, 01:15 PM~18479735
> *ORALE CARNAL YA SABES.....
> TONITE GONA COLD CHILL,,,,GOT INVITED TO A HOMIES ON THE WEST,TO GO HAVE SOME COLD ONES AND GET MY HANDS DIRTY,,,, BUT I HAVE TO MISS OUT THIS TIME
> MANANA ILL BE HERE COLD CHILLIN!
> ...


:cheesy: ORALE HOMIE! :thumbsup: I AM JUS GONNA CHILL WIT DA FAMILIA ALL WEEKEND!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2010, 01:29 PM~18479858
> *:cheesy: ORALE HOMIE! :thumbsup: I AM JUS GONNA CHILL WIT DA FAMILIA ALL WEEKEND!
> *


YA THATS MY PLAN,,,,, SUNDAY IM GONNA GO TO DA SHOP AND JUST SHOW MY TRUCK SOME LOVE,,,,, I HAVE THE SHOP TO MYSELF SO I GOT EVERYTHING AT THE READY AND THE COLD ONES ARE RIGHT NEXT STORE! :naughty:
AND MANANA I HAVE TO GOT SHAKE THE SPOT CUZ THATS WHERE IM GONA PUT SOME EXTRA PAPER IN MY POCKET! DOIN AIRBRUSH!!! :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 3 2010, 01:58 PM~18480061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 3 2010, 01:58 PM~18480061
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yo Justin, here's where you can order your lace :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 3 2010, 02:29 PM~18480270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: i love that shit


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2010, 01:02 PM~18479641
> *HIT UP STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 2 2010, 06:13 PM~18473572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE FORCE IS STONG IN THIS ONE!


> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 3 2010, 09:28 AM~18478172
> *:uh:  :uh: damn homie my bad i didnt mean for you guys to take it like that lol and i am a young grasshopper  :biggrin:
> *


GRASSHOPPER OR GAS HOPPER? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 3 2010, 02:55 PM~18480435
> *WE REQUIRE A 30 PK FOR EACH MEMEBER
> 
> *


thats alot of beer


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

[/quote]
HEY JUSTIN!!! YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD MATCH W/T YOUR CAR IF YOU GOT A MATCHING GOLD GRILL FOR YOUR TEETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 3 2010, 02:55 PM~18480435
> *WE REQUIRE A 30 PK FOR EACH STONG IN THIS ONE!
> 
> GRASSHOPPER OR GAS HOPPER? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: looks as though mikee is still feeling the effects of the game last nite :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Tomorrow Saturday September 4th from 6-10pm at the south phoenix Kmart parking lot (Baseline & Jesse Owens) will be the ultimate tailgate party show and shine. For additional info call Raul 602-348-1469  [/blue]


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 



























Pre-reg has been moved back to 09/08/10. Get them pre-reg in  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 3 2010, 06:53 PM~18481962
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


paid our pre reg today


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

ttt AZ....... FRIDAY NIGHT!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 3 2010, 06:42 PM~18481925
> *Tomorrow Saturday September 4th from 6-10pm at the south phoenix Kmart parking lot (Baseline & Jesse Owens) will be the ultimate tailgate party show and shine. For additional info call Raul 602-348-1469
> 
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 3 2010, 01:00 PM~18479619
> *Anybody got a pair of precut coils for sale
> *


HIT UP FRANK @ FRANKS HYDRAULICS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18482356
> *ttt  AZ....... FRIDAY NIGHT!!!
> *


what up brudda!!!!!!!!!!!! 
cant wait to :wow: ur work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> whats up wit this bro!!!!!!! </span>


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 3 2010, 10:24 PM~18483520
> *
> *


What up compita?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 3 2010, 10:30 PM~18483565
> *What up compita?
> *


'sup OGPLAYERl!!!!!!!!how you doing???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 3 2010, 10:33 PM~18483597
> *'sup OGPLAYERl!!!!!!!!how you doing???
> *



I am doing ok just tired of being in the house!!! Gonna try and get out to the park this weekend and barbeque and go fishing :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :run: :wow: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 3 2010, 11:46 PM~18484029
> *I am doing ok just tired of being in the house!!! Gonna try and get out to the park this weekend and barbeque and go fishing :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 3 2010, 10:24 PM~18483520
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2010, 02:49 AM~18484476
> *hno: hno: :sprint:
> *


:twak: Post*WHORE* :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2010, 01:40 AM~18484456
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Sep 3 2010, 11:29 PM~18483947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! HELL NAW GABACHO! WHAT WEBSITE DO YOU THINK YOUR ON! :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18483249
> *what up brudda!!!!!!!!!!!!
> cant wait to  :wow: ur work!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro.. just got word back from the bank so hopefully we will be moving soon


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2010, 01:41 AM~18484458
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2010, 02:27 AM~18484504
> *:twak: PostWHORE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2010, 02:27 AM~18484504
> *:twak: PostWHORE  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 4 2010, 02:43 AM~18484524
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :wave: SO HOW WAS FISHING YESTERDAY????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 4 2010, 10:57 AM~18485914
> *  :wave:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 4 2010, 11:05 AM~18485992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :uh: MIKEY!!!! STOP POSTING PICS OF MY FUTURE EX-BABY MOMMA FOO!!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 3 2010, 02:22 PM~18480213
> *Yo Justin, here's where you can order your lace :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :angry: 




anyways , im parting out my 90 cadillac fleet wood , full 90 front end etc i got all the trimming and moldings , i was gonna go ahead and finish it but i just dont have time to work on a big project , fuck it hit me up 800 obo for the whole car 602 754 7205 

there it is as u see it on the pic , the body is all ready for paint i just never got around to it , i need space on my driveway :happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2010, 12:52 PM~18486628
> *:angry: :uh: MIKEY!!!! STOP POSTING PICS OF MY FUTURE EX-BABY MOMMA FOO!!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


She only likes dark meat fool!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 4 2010, 05:32 PM~18487776
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that is bad ass video!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 4 2010, 05:32 PM~18487776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that guy gets down


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2010, 12:48 PM~18486616
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


not much just at home not doin a damn thing homie :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 4 2010, 05:32 PM~18487776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mike Lamberson definitely gets down!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> This Thursday!! Come on out to Dinner with IDENTITY CC!!
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

still trying to sell or trade this

3500$ firm click on the picture its a video


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, LADY C

:sprint:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2010, 12:48 AM~18489862
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, LADY C
> 
> ...



Why you following me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 5 2010, 12:48 AM~18489862
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, LADY C
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE VAMPIRE SHIFT!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2010, 12:54 AM~18489877
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE VAMPIRE SHIFT!!! :wave:
> *



:roflmao: That's a good one!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 5 2010, 01:03 AM~18489896
> *:roflmao: That's a good one!
> *


 THE HOMIE KNIGHTSTALKER AND TERMITE MADE THAT UP A COUPLE MONTHS AGO! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2010, 01:05 AM~18489904
> * THE HOMIE KNIGHTSTALKER AND TERMITE MADE THAT UP A COUPLE MONTHS AGO! :biggrin:
> *


did they I must of missed it! lol we need to recruit more people to this shift it's boring at night LOL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN IT JAKE THAT MEXICAN MOONSHINE IS NO JOKE! FUCKER! I FEEL GOOD! :biggrin: JULIA IS GOING TO KICK MY ASS IN THE MORNING THOUGH.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 5 2010, 02:28 AM~18489990
> *DAMN IT JAKE THAT MEXICAN MOONSHINE IS NO JOKE! FUCKER! I FEEL GOOD!  :biggrin:  JULIA IS GOING TO KICK MY ASS IN THE MORNING THOUGH.
> *


sup mike tough  im fuckd up


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up az


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Sep 5 2010, 07:58 AM~18490918
> *was up az
> *


WHAT UP J :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

AT HOME KICKING IT AND YOU


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Sep 5 2010, 08:46 AM~18491158
> *AT HOME KICKING IT AND YOU
> *


ABOUT TOGET BACK TO WORK IN THE GARAGE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Sep 5 2010, 03:29 AM~18490054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 5 2010, 03:29 AM~18490054
> *sup mike  tough  im fuckd up
> *


:biggrin: PINCHE BORRACHO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 5 2010, 02:28 AM~18489990
> *DAMN IT JAKE THAT MEXICAN MOONSHINE IS NO JOKE! FUCKER! I FEEL GOOD!  :biggrin:  JULIA IS GOING TO KICK MY ASS IN THE MORNING THOUGH.
> *


:uh: :uh: OTRO PINCHE BORRACHO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2010, 11:52 AM~18491711
> *:uh: :uh: OTRO PINCHE BORRACHO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 5 2010, 12:18 PM~18491831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> DRUNK TYPING? I WAS VERY FUCKED UP LAST NIGHT TOO! I THINK IM GETTING GOOD AT TYPING DRUNK!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: ill get there some day :cheesy: but now :barf: :barf:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Sep 5 2010, 11:48 AM~18491700]
:biggrin: PINCHE BORRACHO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 4 2010, 12:44 PM~18486604
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :wave: SO HOW WAS FISHING YESTERDAY????
> *



Hi Mando I am good just chillin' listening to some oldies and eating menudo didn't go fishing after all...to hot out there maybe tonight!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 5 2010, 11:21 AM~18491557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

any one want to buy a pool table? 500 dark wood with black top 8ft


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

AZ im on my way


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18494739
> *AZ im on my way
> 
> 
> ...


 ohh shit its on fo sho


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

wats up az side! wats poppin


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18494739
> *AZ im on my way
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> quote=MANDOS69C/10,Sep 5 2010, 11:48 AM~18491700]
> :biggrin: PINCHE BORRACHO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:wow: :wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]

 :biggrin: QUE ROLLO GUEY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18495750
> *wats up az side! wats poppin
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE-SKILLET! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18492459
> *Hi Mando I am good just chillin' listening to some oldies and eating menudo didn't go fishing after all...to hot out there maybe tonight!!!
> *


:0 :thumbsup: MENUDO SOUNDS SO GOOD RIGHT ABOUT NOW! :biggrin: I COOKED UP SOME CARNE ASADA, CHICKEN AND SOME SHRIMP KABOBS TODAY!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 5 2010, 07:03 PM~18493885
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP CURTIS :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

SORRY...BUT I AM GONNA HAVE TO CALL IN FROM THE VAMPIRE SHIFT!!! :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2010, 11:58 PM~18496006
> * SORRY...BUT I AM GONNA HAVE TO CALL IN FROM THE VAMPIRE SHIFT!!! :tears: :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 6 2010, 12:58 AM~18496006
> * SORRY...BUT I AM GONNA HAVE TO CALL IN FROM THE VAMPIRE SHIFT!!! :tears: :biggrin:
> *


you're fuckin FIRED! :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2010, 12:09 AM~18496040
> *you're fuckin FIRED!  :angry:
> *


lmao TERMINATED fuckin paisas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2010, 11:48 PM~18495964
> *:wave: WHAT UP CURTIS :biggrin:
> *


  nada homie, whats good with you :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 6 2010, 12:44 AM~18496161
> *
> *


ke rollo Raul :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18495750
> *wats up az side! wats poppin
> *


 :wave: whats up Mando


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18495750
> *wats up az side! wats poppin
> *


Wazzup mando how ya been homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18494739
> *AZ im on my way
> 
> 
> ...


AWW! SHIT! YOU BAD! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just want to say QVO to the familia. Internet still down. Feel like a crack head without crack!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please come out and support the orphans of 9-11....
Post done by Droid.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 5 2010, 01:05 AM~18489904
> * THE HOMIE KNIGHTSTALKER AND TERMITE MADE THAT UP A COUPLE MONTHS AGO! :biggrin:
> *


I'm "every shift"......24/7


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 6 2010, 10:37 AM~18497970
> *Just want to say QVO to the familia. Internet still down. Feel like a crack head without crack!
> *


lmao!!!!!! just like old times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2010, 02:09 PM~18499218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2010, 01:39 PM~18499067
> *lmao!!!!!!  just like old  times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  j/k :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

does anyone know when the vegas show is??????????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hector post all the up coming events pklease!!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2010, 02:37 PM~18499430
> *does anyone know when the vegas show is??????????????
> *




Oct. 10, 2010 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 6 2010, 02:44 PM~18499497
> *Oct. 10, 2010 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homie!!!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2010, 02:46 PM~18499512
> *thank you homie!!!!!!
> *


Any time homie!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

when some one at mc donalds forgets your fries, they didnt forget! They did the shit on purpose


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE YOU GO BEN!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 04:03 PM~18499965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT OG TOOK OVER HECTORS JOB!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 6 2010, 04:07 PM~18499999
> *OH SHIT OG TOOK OVER HECTORS JOB!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 YUP AND ALL IN ORDER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 04:13 PM~18500029
> *YUP AND ALL IN ORDER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY BEN WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ??EVER SINCE YOU MET JUSTIN AZ YOU GUYS HIT IT OFF GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HERE IS YOUR SONG!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUFaBQ7U8cs


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 6 2010, 05:03 PM~18499965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 6 2010, 03:23 PM~18499745
> *when some one at mc donalds forgets your fries, they didnt forget! They did the shit on purpose
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that letter wasn't from the one in south phoenix, those fuckers owe me like a quarter million in food!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 04:03 PM~18499965
> *HERE YOU GO BEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!
Thanks OG!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 6 2010, 04:47 PM~18500224
> *Too bad that letter wasn't from the one in south phoenix, those fuckers owe me like a quarter million in food!
> *


thats why i love JACK IN THE CRACK AND PETE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

96cavi whats good bro


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> HERE YOU GO BEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 6 2010, 05:17 PM~18500439
> *thats why i love JACK IN THE CRACK AND PETE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Damn homie Petes is the shit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 6 2010, 07:19 PM~18501589
> *Damn homie Petes is the shit!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x80 :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

can someone lead me to some GOOD platers here in az pm me thx


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 AWWWWW SHIT!!! :biggrin: THE IDENTITY CC GHOST IS IN THE HOUSE!!! hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 6 2010, 07:19 PM~18501589
> *Damn homie Petes is the shit!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: x1,000,000!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh My God 3 Is Up In Here!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 6 2010, 12:20 PM~18498637
> *I'm "every shift"......24/7
> *


 SUP TERMITE :wave: HOW WAS YOUR LABOR DAY WEEKEND HOMIE?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18502326
> * SUP TERMITE :wave: HOW WAS YOUR LABOR DAY WEEKEND HOMIE?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *



What Up Mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18502319
> *Oh My God 3 Is Up In Here!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: HELLOOOOOOO OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 6 2010, 08:32 PM~18502354
> *:wave: :wave: HELLOOOOOOO OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18502343
> *What Up Mando?
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CHILLIN CHILLIN!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 6 2010, 02:37 PM~18499430
> *does anyone know when the vegas show is??????????????
> *


:scrutinize: WHY!!?? ARE YOU GOING!!?? :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG BEN!! :wave: WHAT THE HELL YOU BEEN UP TO!!??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 6 2010, 04:07 PM~18499999
> *OH SHIT OG TOOK OVER HECTORS JOB!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 04:13 PM~18500029
> *YUP AND ALL IN ORDER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 6 2010, 12:10 AM~18496043
> *lmao TERMINATED fuckin paisas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: OYE CABRON!!! :angry: TU NO TE METAS EN NEGOCIOS DE GENTE GRANDE!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 6 2010, 08:35 PM~18502384
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CHILLIN CHILLIN!!!
> *



Same here


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 6 2010, 08:49 AM~18497325
> * nada homie, whats good with you  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18502588
> *Same here
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18502326
> * SUP TERMITE :wave: HOW WAS YOUR LABOR DAY WEEKEND HOMIE?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


It didn't feel like a 3 day weekend....had puppies born late Friday night/early Saturday morning, mom would'nt feed them so we did every 2 hours....all 3 passed on one by one yesterday  ....just tired from being up feeding them.....

Hope yours was better than mine....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 6 2010, 09:32 PM~18503091
> *It didn't feel like a 3 day weekend....had puppies born late Friday night/early Saturday morning, mom would'nt feed them so we did every 2 hours....all 3 passed on one by one yesterday  ....just tired from being up feeding them.....
> 
> Hope yours was better than mine....
> *



Aww I had that happen to but I had 2 dogs have puppies only 2 days apart so I put the with the other om and she feed them I got lucky... Sorry about the puppies...Get some rest !!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 09:47 PM~18503237
> *Aww I had that happen to but I had 2 dogs have puppies only 2 days apart so I put the with the other om and she feed them I got lucky... Sorry about the puppies...Get some rest !!!
> *


Thanks, it sucks as the wifey got attached to them....chihuahuas are like that tho...getting rest now!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 6 2010, 10:06 PM~18503408
> *Thanks, it sucks as the wifey got attached to them....chihuahuas are like that tho...getting rest now!
> *



Yeah thats what we have..


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 04:03 PM~18499965
> *HERE YOU GO BEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...



What the deal on Og Sunday so me and Knightstalker can go down there??? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TopDogg

Getting ready for Torta Tuesday? :ninja:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 6 2010, 10:50 PM~18503693
> *What the deal on Og Sunday so me and Knightstalker can go down there???  :biggrin:
> *


NOT GONNA HAPPEN WITH ALL THE SHIT I HAVE BEEN GETTING ABOUT IT.. PEOPLE JUST DON'T GET IT!!! THIS EVENT WAS FOR THE HOMIES NOT FOR ME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...TO THE NEWBIE WHO SENT ME THOSE PM'S I HAVE A FEELING I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND I WILL DEAL WITH YOU WHEN I SEE YOU AGAIN AND I DON'T NEED MY HOMIES TO BACK ME UP AND YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS BY NOW!!! :angry: :twak:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 11:08 PM~18503785
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN WITH ALL THE SHIT I HAVE BEEN GETTING ABOUT IT.. PEOPLE JUST DON'T GET IT!!!  THIS EVENT WAS FOR THE HOMIES NOT FOR ME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...TO THE NEWBIE WHO SENT ME THOSE PM'S  I HAVE A FEELING I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND I WILL DEAL WITH YOU WHEN I SEE YOU AGAIN AND I DON'T NEED MY HOMIES TO BACK ME UP  AND YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS BY NOW!!! :angry:  :twak:
> *



Man people are nothing but haters!!! That's messed up I'm sorry girl...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 7 2010, 12:11 AM~18503794
> *Man people are nothing but haters!!! That's messed up I'm sorry girl...
> *


 :angry: x2... what a bunch of lil BITCHES! Don't let them get to you OG!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 6 2010, 11:11 PM~18503794
> *Man people are nothing but haters!!! That's messed up I'm sorry girl...
> *



IT'S COOL GIRL BUT I DO WANNA THANK BIG MANDO FOR MAKING THE FLYER, MANDO69E/10 AND LUIS FOR OFFERING TO COOK, ART LOKKS AND JEN FROM STREET LIFE TO OFFER TO HELP OUT AND COMPITA BRINGING OUT THE HOPPER.. THANK YOU GUYS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18503814
> *:angry: x2... what a bunch of lil BITCHES! Don't let them get to you OG!
> *



NEVER!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Members are celebrating their *birthday *today

*
Knightstalker(28)*




















:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 6 2010, 07:49 PM~18501904
> *can someone lead me to some GOOD platers here in az pm me thx
> *


STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
2995 W. Whitton Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85017


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 6 2010, 11:25 PM~18503846
> *Members are celebrating their birthday today
> 
> 
> ...


X93


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :drama:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 06:43 AM~18504915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 07:26 AM~18505085
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 7 2010, 07:32 AM~18505106
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 11:08 PM~18503785
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN WITH ALL THE SHIT I HAVE BEEN GETTING ABOUT IT.. PEOPLE JUST DON'T GET IT!!!  THIS EVENT WAS FOR THE HOMIES NOT FOR ME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...TO THE NEWBIE WHO SENT ME THOSE PM'S  I HAVE A FEELING I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND I WILL DEAL WITH YOU WHEN I SEE YOU AGAIN AND I DON'T NEED MY HOMIES TO BACK ME UP  AND YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS BY NOW!!! :angry:  :twak:
> *



 well og..... the way see it is we do what were gonna do and if the people want to show love in the spirit of giving to the LESS fortunate then so be it and for the ones that dont,,,, its even better,LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY WOKE UP ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE BED!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 09:52 AM~18505940
> * well og..... the way  see it is we do what were gonna do and if the people want to show love in the spirit of giving to the LESS fortunate then so be it and for the ones that dont,,,, its even better,LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY WOKE UP ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE BED!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


x64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz up og side :drama:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

art lok joe 2 64s 
is in da house :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 06:57 AM~18504986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NOW THAT IS A GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT LOOKIN ASS RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 7 2010, 10:14 AM~18506092
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: NOW THAT IS A GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT LOOKIN ASS RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 7 2010, 10:10 AM~18506044
> *art lok joe 2 64s
> is in da house :h5:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, joe 2 64s


QVO JOE 
QVO MANDO!!!!!

WHATS HAPPENING!!!
WHERES ALL THE LEFTOVERS FROM YESTADAYS GRILLIN!!!!!
I ATE SOME BOMB ASS MENUDO YESTADAY, WORKED ON MY TRUCK HUNGOVER AS FUKKK
AND IF WUDDA NOT BEEN SLIPPIN,,, MY HOMEGIRL INVITED ME, :thumbsup: WUDDA ATE SOME BOMB ASS MENUDO SUNDAY!!!! BUT I WAS TO BZ DRANKIN!!! AND MY PHONE WAS DEAD OR SUMPIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 06:42 AM~18504914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 10:20 AM~18506143
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, joe 2 64s
> QVO JOE
> ...


:biggrin: WHAT UP ART :loco: !!! :wave: THE LEFT OVERS ARE GONE!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BIG THANKS TO THE HOMIE CURTIS FOR HOOKIN IT UP WITH THE BOMB PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 7 2010, 10:26 AM~18506200
> * BIG THANKS TO THE HOMIE CURTIS FOR HOOKIN IT UP WITH THE BOMB PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT IM A DAY BEHIND,,,MAN ITS MODAY FOR ME!!!!
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU GO CURTIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 7 2010, 10:26 AM~18506200
> * BIG THANKS TO THE HOMIE CURTIS FOR HOOKIN IT UP WITH THE BOMB PICS FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


  i saw no one else was doin it so i had to get the job done :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 10:38 AM~18506271
> *OH SHIT IM A DAY BEHIND,,,MAN ITS MODAY FOR ME!!!!
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU GO CURTIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*OK OG AZ  SIDE WE HAD SOME :biggrin: TORTAS,,,
NOW SOME REAL :thumbsup: TORTAS FOR THOSE OF US :scrutinize: THAT LOVE EM LIKE :worship: THIS :naughty: TOO!!!
:h5: WHICH ONE DO YOU LIKE!!!!*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> well og..... the way see it is we do what were gonna do and if the people want to show love in the spirit of giving to the LESS fortunate then so be it and for the ones that dont,,,, its even better,LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY WOKE UP ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE BED!!!!!!!!!!!![/color]


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 11:19 AM~18506535
> *  i saw no one else was doin it so i had to get the job done  :biggrin:
> *


JOB WELL DONE GRASSHOPPA!!! :run: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 11:23 AM~18506578
> *OK OG AZ   SIDE WE HAD SOME  :biggrin: TORTAS,,,
> NOW SOME REAL  :thumbsup: TORTAS FOR THOSE OF US :scrutinize: THAT LOVE EM LIKE :worship: THIS :naughty: TOO!!!
> :h5: WHICH ONE DO YOU LIKE!!!!
> ...


TO BAD THEY DONT MAKE CARS LIKE THESE ANYMORE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 11:08 PM~18503785
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN WITH ALL THE SHIT I HAVE BEEN GETTING ABOUT IT.. PEOPLE JUST DON'T GET IT!!!  THIS EVENT WAS FOR THE HOMIES NOT FOR ME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...TO THE NEWBIE WHO SENT ME THOSE PM'S  I HAVE A FEELING I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND I WILL DEAL WITH YOU WHEN I SEE YOU AGAIN AND I DON'T NEED MY HOMIES TO BACK ME UP  AND YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS BY NOW!!! :angry:  :twak:
> *


FTP


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 11:32 AM~18506657
> *
> *


DAM CURTIS YOU ON MANIACO STATUS TODAY HOMIE!!!! :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2010, 11:35 AM~18506675
> *BUT YOU KNOW WHAT GATO I HAVE A FEELING ITS GONNA TURN OUT GOOD FOR THE NINO'S HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[/quote]

Still don't got my internet up gente. That's why there's no color text. Thank God Droids copy & paste.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 11:37 AM~18506691
> *DAM CURTIS YOU ON MANIACO STATUS TODAY HOMIE!!!! :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT AND SAVE WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 11:19 AM~18506535
> *  i saw no one else was doin it so i had to get the job done  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2010, 11:35 AM~18506675
> *FTP
> *


x70!!!! :burn:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 7 2010, 11:35 AM~18506675
> *FTP
> *


x70!!!! :burn:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 11:38 AM~18506700
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> BUT YOU KNOW WHAT GATO I HAVE A FEELING ITS GONNA TURN OUT GOOD FOR THE NINO'S HOMIE!!!
> 
> ...


Playa if this goin to happen I be there to help out 2. Who ever don't like it don't go simple as that.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, Lunas64, ART LOKS, Black86Cutty

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 7 2010, 02:27 PM~18507940
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, Lunas64, ART LOKS, Black86Cutty
> 
> ...


OH SHIT LIL LOST JUSTIN !!!!!
WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!
:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 02:31 PM~18507982
> *OH SHIT LIL LOST JUSTIN !!!!!
> WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!
> :h5:
> *


Not much man some stuff came up and Im taking care of my 3 kids so been busy. Im used to keeping crackhead type hours so am tired as hell. How you doing?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 7 2010, 02:34 PM~18508013
> *Not much man some stuff came up and Im taking care of my 3 kids so been busy. Im used to keeping crackhead type hours so am tired as hell. How you doing?
> *


IM MR ALL THAT HOMIE,,,, GETTIN BETTER STILL HAVIN A LIL TROUBLE BREATHIN!!!,,, MAYBE CAUSE I JUST STUFFED MY FACE!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 02:36 PM~18508023
> *IM MR ALL THAT HOMIE,,,, GETTIN BETTER STILL HAVIN A LIL TROUBLE BREATHIN!!!,,, MAYBE CAUSE I JUST STUFFED MY FACE!!!!LOLOLOL
> *


LOL Thats cool. Here Im just watching Sponge Bob. How did your weekend go?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 7 2010, 02:39 PM~18508041
> *LOL Thats cool. Here Im just watching Sponge Bob. How did your weekend go?
> *


FRIDAY NITE I STAYED OUT TILL 4 AM.... :cheesy: 
SATURDAY WAS A GOOD BOY.....  
SUNDAY NITE DIDNT GET HOME TIL 8 IN THE MORNIN!! :0 
AND TODAY,,,, IM JUST CHILLIN!!! :wow:
MAKIN SOME OLDIES MIX CD'S 
This post has been edited by ART LOKS: Today, 02:45 PM


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

vWQv0DOIG0s&feature


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 7 2010, 03:34 PM~18508512
> *vWQv0DOIG0s&feature
> *


WTF :0 that was justin az :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 :wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 7 2010, 03:34 PM~18508512
> *vWQv0DOIG0s&feature
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR C/10


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: 
Damm today was a good day!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 11:23 AM~18506578
> *OK OG AZ   SIDE WE HAD SOME  :biggrin: TORTAS,,,
> NOW SOME REAL  :thumbsup: TORTAS FOR THOSE OF US :scrutinize: THAT LOVE EM LIKE :worship: THIS :naughty: TOO!!!
> :h5: WHICH ONE DO YOU LIKE!!!!
> ...


I HAVE THE WIND BLOWING THREW MY BEARD! :biggrin: HAIR IS OVER RATED!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 6 2010, 03:23 PM~18499745
> *when some one at mc donalds forgets your fries, they didnt forget! They did the shit on purpose
> 
> 
> ...


BEN SHOT FOOLS FOR SHIT LIKE THAT!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 7 2010, 08:00 PM~18510960
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 7 2010, 06:32 PM~18510112
> *BEN SHOT FOOLS FOR SHIT LIKE THAT!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :rimshot: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  </span>*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18502563
> *:uh: OYE CABRON!!! :angry: TU NO TE METAS EN NEGOCIOS DE GENTE GRANDE!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


yo tambien estoy gordo estupido :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 7 2010, 09:11 PM~18511645
> *yo tambien estoy gordo estupido :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: COMO ERES TAN...... :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 7 2010, 09:24 PM~18511762
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: COMO ERES TAN...... :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2010, 09:02 PM~18511557
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  </span>
> *


feliz cumpleanos loco


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Sep 7 2010, 09:52 AM~18505940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been thinking all day today and I a not gonna let that hater bring me down so OG SATURDAY IS BACK ON!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 10:45 PM~18511968
> *I have been thinking all day today and I a not gonna let that hater bring me down so OG SATURDAY IS BACK ON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 09:45 PM~18511968
> *I was so pissed off forgot what I was doing it for..The KIDS!!!
> Yeah FTP
> I have been thinking all day today and I a not gonna let that hater bring me down so OG SATURDAY IS BACK ON!!!!
> ...


just remember nana me das esquina te doy esquina  we going to be there


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup compita q onda


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 7 2010, 10:37 PM~18511869
> *feliz cumpleanos loco
> *


x2  shots on me in vegas


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 10:45 PM~18511968
> *I have been thinking all day today and I a not gonna let that hater bring me down so OG SATURDAY IS BACK ON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Haters just hate cause they aren't creative enough to do something like that their self hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2010, 09:48 PM~18511999
> *x2  shots on me in vegas
> *


bring me 1 loco :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 7 2010, 10:53 PM~18512058
> *bring me 1 loco :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 09:53 PM~18512050
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTSTALKER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


jajajaja mine was better with rucas y todo q no nana thnx again :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2010, 09:54 PM~18512062
> *
> *


ooooooooorrraaalllllle :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 7 2010, 09:54 PM~18512067
> *jajajaja mine was better with rucas y todo q no nana thnx again :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT TO REMEMBER HE'S MARRIED NOW AND YOUR NOT!!! IT'S CALLED RESPECT MIJO !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Sep 7 2010, 10:37 PM~18511869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks moni


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 7 2010, 09:47 PM~18511988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OH THEY DON'T KNOW WHATS NEXT IN LINE FOR NEXT YEAR SO THE CAN KEEP ON HATING!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 10:57 PM~18512096
> *YOU GOT TO REMEMBER HE'S MARRIED NOW AND YOUR NOT!!! IT'S CALLED RESPECT MIJO !!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: 







Besides... my bday fell on Torta Tuesday... thats better :naughty:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2010, 09:58 PM~18512104
> *Thanks homie...
> :biggrin: just no wheelchairs
> thanks moni
> *



YOU'RE WELCOME NAW YOUR GONNA NEED A WHEELCHAIR IF IT'S ANYTHING LIKE LAST YEAR!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 11:01 PM~18512132
> *YOU'RE WELCOME  NAW YOUR GONNA NEED A WHEELCHAIR IF IT'S ANYTHING LIKE LAST YEAR!!!
> *


:happysad: That Majestics banquet ain't no joke :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2010, 10:03 PM~18512151
> *:happysad: That Majestics banquet ain't no joke :wow:
> *



YUP SEEN THE PIC'S FROM LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 7 2010, 09:47 PM~18511994
> *sup compita q onda
> *


que rollo guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 7 2010, 10:16 PM~18512246
> *que rollo guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nada nada de vacaciones viejon


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 7 2010, 11:03 PM~18512151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2010, 11:22 PM~18512283
> *
> *


 :run: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 7 2010, 03:45 PM~18508613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 7 2010, 08:22 PM~18511164
> *:0 :0 :0 :rimshot: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :biggrin:
> *


JUST LAYING LOW


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2010, 09:02 PM~18511557
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  </span>
> *


OH HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 7 2010, 09:45 PM~18511968
> *I was so pissed off forgot what I was doing it for..The KIDS!!!
> Yeah FTP
> I have been thinking all day today and I a not gonna let that hater bring me down so OG SATURDAY IS BACK ON!!!!
> ...


WHAT HATER?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up mike it's jacob


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 8 2010, 06:36 AM~18513717
> *JUST LAYING LOW
> *


:scrutinize: WHO YOU LAYIN LOW FROM!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 8 2010, 06:45 AM~18513759
> *
> *


:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 7 2010, 10:20 PM~18512277
> *nada nada de vacaciones viejon
> *


:uh: MUY CHINGON  I'M ON VACATION!! :biggrin: ME TOO!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Az side


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey tecolote este wey a de estar chambando no me contesto


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2010, 09:23 AM~18514696
> *:uh: MUY CHINGON  I'M ON VACATION!! :biggrin: ME TOO!!!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


I wish I was on vacation :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What ever happen con el gordo asqueroso


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > Lets not forget tomorrow nite!!! :biggrin:
> >
> > If your hungry, swing on by and enjoy a good Spaghetti n Meatball dinner, served to you by IDENTITY CC members!!! Drink Specials also!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo tata are you ready for Vegas


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

locdownmexikan, MC83, joe 2 64s, knightowl480

Sup Fellas!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to give a BIG THANKS to Robert from INTRUDERS CC, Last nite my daughters ride broke down near Casa Grande, He didnt hesitate to let me use his Car Hauler so I can get her car back home! This was at 9 pm last night!!
Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate the help! 
Great to know there are good people out there still!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 

Wasss up people!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 09:47 AM~18514856
> *locdownmexikan, MC83, joe 2 64s, knightowl480
> 
> Sup Fellas!!
> *



Que pasa Mr Luna.... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: CHECK THIS OUT AZ SIDE!!! :wow: 
:biggrin: A HOMIE SENT ME THIS !!!!! :cheesy: 

 MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 09:50 AM~18514881
> *I want to give a BIG THANKS to Robert from INTRUDERS CC, Last nite my daughters ride broke down near Casa Grande, He didnt hesitate to let me use his Car Hauler so I can get her car back home! This was at 9 pm last night!!
> Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate the help!
> Great to know there are good people out there still!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON AL!!! 
I WAS WONDERIN,,,,, GLAD SHE AND YOU ARE GOOD!!

Q-VO ROBERT!!!!


LIKE YOU SAID AL WE IN THE WRONG JALE!!! (NO ****)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please if just one member from every club....
Great cause ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2010, 09:45 AM~18514843
> *I wish I was on vacation  :happysad:
> *



Fool you just got back from vacation!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 09:50 AM~18514881
> *I want to give a BIG THANKS to Robert from INTRUDERS CC, Last nite my daughters ride broke down near Casa Grande, He didnt hesitate to let me use his Car Hauler so I can get her car back home! This was at 9 pm last night!!
> Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate the help!
> Great to know there are good people out there still!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that is good ....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 12:17 PM~18515906
> *Fool you just got back from vacation!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yea but one like Mando 6 months vacations :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 09:50 AM~18514881
> *I want to give a BIG THANKS to Robert from INTRUDERS CC, Last nite my daughters ride broke down near Casa Grande, He didnt hesitate to let me use his Car Hauler so I can get her car back home! This was at 9 pm last night!!
> Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate the help!
> Great to know there are good people out there still!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


X64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18516037
> *Yea but one like Mando 6 months vacations  :biggrin:
> *


Oh I see the one where you sit at home playing xbox :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 12:35 PM~18516053
> *Oh I see the one where you sit at home playing xbox  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 12:35 PM~18516053
> *Oh I see the one where you sit at home playing xbox  :biggrin:
> *


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
NOT EVEN HIS!!!! HIS BABYS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2010, 12:40 PM~18516085
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HEY GATO IM NOT DROPPIN NO NAMES BUT THAT VIDEO I POSTED UR IN IT! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 8 2010, 12:41 PM~18516087
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> NOT EVEN HIS!!!! HIS BABYS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I know and the baby doesn't get to use the big screen like mando does... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

PM box is full cant send message back :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 12:52 PM~18516154
> *PM box is full cant send message back :biggrin:
> *


UR AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18516194
> *UR AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha you like and changed my personal photo too :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 8 2010, 12:43 PM~18516103
> *HEY GATO IM NOT DROPPIN NO NAMES BUT THAT VIDEO I POSTED UR IN IT! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ART LOKS, Refined95, OGPLAYER, locdownmexikan, Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, unity prospect
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2010, 09:02 PM~18511557
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  </span>
> *


Shit I forgot homie! Happy Late B-Day from the Vampire shift :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a 2-D image of a child playing, creating the illusion that the approaching driver will soon blast into a child.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 01:04 PM~18516246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I DON'T FORGET MY HOMIES!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 01:04 PM~18516246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

I.......C......U..... 
RUDY




























LOL :biggrin: 



















J/K


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 8 2010, 01:45 PM~18517050
> *I.......C......U.....
> RUDY
> LOL :biggrin:
> ...


Joe, Rudy is gonna wear a half shirt in Vegas he said!!!! WTF!!!!!!
Dont know what look he is goin for!!! :wow: :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18517115
> *Joe, Rudy is gonna wear a I CAN GET HIM A JUST BLAZE ONE TATA!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18517115
> *Joe, Rudy is gonna wear a half shirt in Vegas he said!!!! WTF!!!!!!
> Dont know what look he is goin for!!! :wow:  :0
> *


HOW U DOIN LUNA 
LOL


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18517115
> *Joe, Rudy is gonna wear a half shirt in Vegas he said!!!! WTF!!!!!!
> Dont know what look he is goin for!!! :wow:  :0
> *


THE HALF SHIRT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








J/K :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Who's coming to the Town of Superior & Society car club show this weekend!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2010, 09:45 AM~18514843
> *I wish I was on vacation  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO MI GATITO! :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 12:35 PM~18516053
> *Oh I see the one where you sit at home playing xbox  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 8 2010, 02:10 PM~18517286
> *HOW U DOIN LUNA
> LOL
> *


Doin good, getting the Six4 ready for the Rollerz and Vegas Shows!!!
How about you? You showin??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 04:31 PM~18517976
> *Doin good, getting the Six4 ready for the Rollerz and Vegas Shows!!!
> How about you? You showin??
> *


NOT ANOTHER HALF SHIRT????


J/K J64!!!!!
hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 AM~18514958
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> Wasss up people!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: Q-VO HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 09:50 AM~18514881
> *I want to give a BIG THANKS to Robert from INTRUDERS CC, Last nite my daughters ride broke down near Casa Grande, He didnt hesitate to let me use his Car Hauler so I can get her car back home! This was at 9 pm last night!!
> Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate the help!
> Great to know there are good people out there still!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2010, 04:22 PM~18517891
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO MI GATITO! :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE!
> *


What's up Mando  
I'm good just here a home playing Xbox :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey pinche caddilac call me


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22+Sep 8 2010, 06:43 AM~18513738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FROM PINCHE JOE!!!!!!!!! J\K :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 04:31 PM~18517976
> *Doin good, getting the Six4 ready for the Rollerz and Vegas Shows!!!
> How about you? You showin??
> *


i wish but the cars need more 
work one day both of my babys 
will be with me showing and shining 
like stars .......lol


:naughty: :x: :h5:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> I want to give a BIG THANKS to Robert from INTRUDERS CC, Last nite my daughters ride broke down near Casa Grande, He didnt hesitate to let me use his Car Hauler so I can get her car back home! This was at 9 pm last night!!
> Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate the help!
> Great to know there are good people out there still!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2010, 09:23 AM~18514696
> *:uh: MUY CHINGON  I'M ON VACATION!! :biggrin: ME TOO!!!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


tu estas en vacasiones permanentes I got to go bk on friday loco


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2010, 09:46 AM~18514847
> *What ever happen con el gordo asqueroso
> *


who mando still here on lil he on vacation lol sup mando how you doing homito :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 8 2010, 08:05 PM~18520039
> *tu estas en vacasiones permanentes I got to go bk on friday loco
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 8 2010, 08:07 PM~18520057
> *who mando still here on lil he on vacation lol sup mando how you doing homito :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :rant:  NO ESTA HABLANDO DE MI PENDEJO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN VIEJON!  WHAT YOU BEEN DOING?


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18517115
> *Joe, Rudy is gonna wear a half shirt in Vegas he said!!!! WTF!!!!!!
> Dont know what look he is goin for!!! :wow:  :0
> *


Dam i think i would look good . no ****


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 8 2010, 05:18 PM~18518331
> *What's up Mando
> I'm good just here a home playing Xbox  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: ORALE!! ES TODO HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 8 2010, 08:39 PM~18520390
> *Dam i think i would look good . no ****
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2010, 08:43 PM~18520439
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> *


What's up homie how have u been.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP RUDY, ROGER AND ART LOKS! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what up az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 8 2010, 08:55 PM~18520561
> *What's up homie how have u been.
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH MR. "IDENTITY GHOST"  JUS CHILLIN AT HOME. WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18502319
> *Oh My God 3 Is Up In Here!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 8 2010, 08:56 PM~18520582
> *what up az
> *


:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam i sure enjoyed those last pics after a 12c hour shift at the shop .....faaaaaaawken biiiiiiitches :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2010, 09:00 PM~18520640
> *:wave:
> *



what it dooo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's whats nexts!!!!!!






















































































































_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 8 2010, 09:00 PM~18520637
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




What up how's it going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*JUST ADDED TO OG SATURDAY G-BABY WILL BE PERFORMING.!!!!

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/gbgtacover.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 09:45 PM~18521203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Plenty of Rappers and dance crews also!!!!!_


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up knightstalker? How was your birthday?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Who is going to this show??


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18522144
> *Who is going to this show??
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18522144
> *Who is going to this show??
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working this weekend :angry:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18521692
> *What up knightstalker? How was your birthday?
> *


It was really good... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18522144
> *Who is going to this show??
> 
> 
> ...




IDENTITY CC will be there!......................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: VERY NICE AND COOL WEATHER THIS MORNING!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 8 2010, 05:52 PM~18518599
> *Whats up Jacob? Were you been hidding at fool?
> 
> FROM PINCHE JOE!!!!!!!!! J\K :biggrin:
> *


:twak: FUCK THAT PUTO!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>The "Few" will be out in superior this weekend!!!!</span>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 8 2010, 09:04 PM~18520687
> *what it dooo
> *


:biggrin: JUS BEEN CHILLIN HOMIE uffin: WHAT YOU WORKIN ON NOW? hno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 8 2010, 09:52 PM~18521279
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 8 2010, 10:08 PM~18521454
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA TERMITE :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 9 2010, 06:27 AM~18523031
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 9 2010, 09:32 AM~18524133
> *Good morning AZ
> *


:wave: WHAT UP GATO! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 8 2010, 08:55 PM~18520573
> *:wave: WHAT UP RUDY, ROGER AND ART LOKS! :biggrin:
> *


what up carnal...... a new day!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 8 2010, 08:56 PM~18520582
> *what up az
> *


what up danny!!!!!!!!!!!!  
hows work! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> Lowrider Style [/color]CC,Sep 8 2010, 09:10 PM~18520751]
> _
> fixed  :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 8 2010, 09:45 PM~18521203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64
what up mr Luna!
hows this mighty fine mornin treatin ya?!?!?!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > Lowrider Style [/color]CC,Sep 8 2010, 09:10 PM~18520751]
> > _
> > fixed  :thumbs up:
> > _
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Plenty of Rappers and dance crews also!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:54 AM~18524295
> *what up carnal...... a new day!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: IT SURE IS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: WHAT YOU DOIN?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:05 AM~18524389
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64
> what up mr Luna!
> ...


I am good Bro!!! Waiting til later for the KILEYS GRILL Speghetti and Meatball All U Can Eat Dinner tonite!! We servin em up!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18524856
> *I am good Bro!!! Waiting til later for the KILEYS GRILL Speghetti and Meatball All U Can Eat Dinner tonite!! We servin em up!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ya man i dont think im gonna be able to make it but.... if i get a chance ima :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 9 2010, 10:49 AM~18524732
> *:thumbsup: :yes: IT SURE IS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: WHAT YOU DOIN?
> *


just here tryin to put some pennies in my pocket bro!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Art Buck


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Im up in flagstaff. Any clubs or anything going on up here. Ive only seen 3 lowriders here besides me. where tha homies at?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KingDavid_@Sep 9 2010, 12:40 PM~18525589
> *Im up in flagstaff. Any clubs or anything going on up here. Ive only seen 3 lowriders here besides me. where tha homies at?
> *


YOU TOO FAR HOMIE!!!
WE HERE IN THE VALLEY!!!!
WELCOME TO THE AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 9 2010, 09:43 AM~18524204
> *:biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE :wave:
> *


just here at work chillin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Azside!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingDavid_@Sep 9 2010, 12:40 PM~18525589
> *Im up in flagstaff. Any clubs or anything going on up here. Ive only seen 3 lowriders here besides me. where tha homies at?
> *


in rottonhood(cottonwood) :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 9 2010, 11:09 AM~18525337
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Art Buck
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

My kid's representing Chandler,AZ.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Fucking around making music...................


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, compita


again! :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 08:59 PM~18529813
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: azmobn06, compita
> again! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 9 2010, 09:38 PM~18530345
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




What up compita? :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ?


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18530645
> *WHATS UP AZ?
> *



WHAT UP MIKEY MIKE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Sep 9 2010, 10:08 PM~18530678
> *WHAT UP MIKEY MIKE
> *


BORED AS FUCK! WAITIN FOR JULIE TO GET HOME. RAN OUT OF BEER!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 10:10 PM~18530700
> *BORED AS FUCK! WAITIN FOR JULIE TO GET HOME. RAN OUT OF BEER!
> *



Damn Borracho!!! :biggrin: How you doing?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 10:10 PM~18530700
> *BORED AS FUCK! WAITIN FOR JULIE TO GET HOME. RAN OUT OF BEER!
> *


Not good....gotta keep at least 3 12 packs in the mini fridge :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 09:10 PM~18530700
> *BORED AS FUCK! WAITIN FOR JULIE TO GET HOME. RAN OUT OF BEER!
> *



:x: MAYBE SHE'LL SHOW UP WITH A 30 PACK


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Sep 9 2010, 04:59 PM~18527580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's everyone


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2010, 10:11 PM~18530723
> *Damn Borracho!!! :biggrin:  How you doing?
> *


HANGIN IN THERE! HOW ARE YOU OG?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 10:12 PM~18530739
> *Not good....gotta keep at least 3 12 packs in the mini fridge :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT DONT LAST AROUND ME :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 10:12 PM~18530739
> *Not good....gotta keep at least 3 12 packs in the mini fridge :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD NEVER GO TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Sep 9 2010, 10:13 PM~18530747
> *:x:  MAYBE SHE'LL SHOW UP WITH A 30 PACK
> *


I WONT LET HER IN UNLESS SHE DOES


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 9 2010, 05:31 PM~18527848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Sep 9 2010, 10:15 PM~18530775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and double true :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 10:20 PM~18530840
> *True
> and double true :biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU BEEN HOMIE? HAVENT KICK IT WITH YA IN A MINUTE!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 10:25 PM~18530892
> *WERE YOU BEEN HOMIE? HAVENT KICK IT WITH YA IN A MINUTE!
> *


man homie, stuck making dough :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 10:13 PM~18530755
> *How's everyone
> *



Good how's it going with you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18530764
> *HANGIN IN THERE! HOW ARE YOU OG?
> *



I think everyone is just trying to hang in there these days... I'm doing good!!! Are you bringing the car out for OG Sayurday??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 10:47 PM~18531128
> *man homie, stuck making dough :biggrin:
> *



Hey do you know if they do corona in kegs?? Don't wanna leave my riderz out for OG Saturday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 10 2010, 01:04 AM~18531684
> *:ninja:
> *



:machinegun: :ninja: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 10 2010, 12:09 AM~18531699
> *:machinegun:  :ninja:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


does this mean he in trouble :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 01:18 AM~18531750
> *does this mean he in trouble  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



haha no.. I'm just giving him a hard time :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 10 2010, 12:22 AM~18531775
> *haha no.. I'm just giving him a hard time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I just wanted to see some blood jk


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 01:36 AM~18531827
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I just wanted to see some blood jk
> *


 :roflmao: 



There happy?











:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 10 2010, 12:46 AM~18531849
> *:roflmao:
> There happy?
> 
> ...


pobre homie damn she gangsta :0 I was yoking goddddd!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 01:47 AM~18531850
> *pobre homie damn she gangsta  :0 I was yoking goddddd!!!!
> *



hahahaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 10 2010, 01:46 AM~18531849
> *:roflmao:
> There happy?
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2010, 10:47 PM~18531128
> *man homie, stuck making dough :biggrin:
> *


THAT MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2010, 11:15 PM~18531398
> *I think everyone is just trying to hang in there these days... I'm doing good!!! Are you bringing the car out for OG Sayurday??
> *


IT BROKEDOWN AGAIN! I NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHATS WRONG WITH IT.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2010, 11:17 PM~18531413
> *Hey do you know if they do corona in kegs?? Don't wanna leave my riderz out for OG Saturday!!! :biggrin:
> *


FTP's! I'LL IF THEY DONT DRINK THE BUDLIGHT! THEN MORE FOR ME! J/K :biggrin: ON THE FTP PART NOT THE MORE BEER FOR ME PART :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2010, 06:15 AM~18532379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaammmmn.. nice :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 10 2010, 06:23 AM~18532422
> *daaammmmn.. nice :thumbsup:
> *


When are you coming down to the AZ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 12:47 AM~18531850
> *pobre homie damn she gangsta  :0 I was yoking goddddd!!!!
> *


que onda fool?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2010, 05:10 AM~18532361
> *FTP's! I'LL IF THEY DONT DRINK THE BUDLIGHT! THEN MORE FOR ME! J/K :biggrin: ON THE FTP PART NOT THE MORE BEER FOR ME PART :biggrin:
> *


??????? no Mikey..........Fuck you!!!!!!! j/k.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Sep 9 2010, 10:17 PM~18531413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fucker!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2010, 07:25 AM~18532676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

Its Friday :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Sep 10 2010, 08:31 AM~18533146
> *Its Friday :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 12:47 AM~18531850
> *pobre homie damn she gangsta  :0 I was yoking goddddd!!!!
> *



Mijo she's my homegirl enough said!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:worship: Friday ! Friday ! Friday :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Sep 10 2010, 09:52 AM~18533703
> *:worship: Friday !  Friday ! Friday  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2010, 07:25 AM~18532676
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 10 2010, 09:54 AM~18533720
> *:thumbsup:
> *



How is everything with you guys ..


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Sep 10 2010, 09:56 AM~18533731
> *How is everything with you guys  ..
> *


good :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 10 2010, 10:06 AM~18533799
> *good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*ALREADY CONFIRMED G-BABY

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/gbgtacover.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/gcynfly2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

WAITING ON ANOTHER ARTIST TO CONFIRM ALL FROM PHOENIX!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey so how was kileys last nite???????????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Sep 10 2010, 08:31 AM~18533146
> *Its Friday :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 11:03 AM~18534134
> *hey so how was kileys last nite???????????
> *



it was fucking ladies night and torta fest all in one!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: Badass! :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18534190
> *it was fucking ladies night and torta fest all in one!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Badass!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


noooooo damm i want to go,but i had class latenight intel 9:30 any pic Mando???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18534190
> *it was fucking ladies night and torta fest all in one!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Badass!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 DID YOU SAY TORTA FEST!!?? hno: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 10 2010, 08:55 AM~18533305
> * :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *



What up Mando?? :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18534190
> *it was fucking ladies night and torta fest all in one!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Badass!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


ok like you say boss!!!!!!!!
PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 10 2010, 11:11 AM~18534178
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave: READY FOR THE WEEKEND??? :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18535063
> *ok like you say boss!!!!!!!!
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:yes: :yes: x70!!! :biggrin: YOU TELL'EM CARNAL!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 01:18 PM~18535033
> *What up Mando?? :wave:
> *


:cheesy: WHY HELLO THERE MONICA!!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?  IF YOU STILL NEED A COOK I AM STILL DOWN TO DO IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 10 2010, 01:27 PM~18535116
> *:cheesy: WHY HELLO THERE MONICA!!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?  IF YOU STILL NEED A COOK I AM STILL DOWN TO DO IT!!! :biggrin:
> *



Hi I am doing ok and yes I still need a cook :biggrin: Thanks Mando :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 01:40 PM~18535209
> *Hi I am doing ok and yes I still need a cook :biggrin:  Thanks Mando :biggrin:
> *


   YOU CAN COUNT ON ME HOMEGIRL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 10 2010, 01:49 PM~18535272
> *   YOU CAN COUNT ON ME HOMEGIRL!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!!! :h5:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

to
the
top


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok Old School CC was first to show up! Due to it being work hours they will be taking Lowriders all the way up to 7pm!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*SOUTH SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 02:34 PM~18535865
> *SOUTH SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Sep 10 2010, 03:38 PM~18535547
> *to
> the
> top
> *


YOU MEAN UNITY TO THE MUTHAFUKIN TOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 10 2010, 01:23 PM~18535076
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE :wave: READY FOR THE WEEKEND??? :x: :x:
> *


:yes: you know it homie :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: OH SNAP IS THAT THE TORTA :ninja: SLAYER!!!!!! :squint: 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ruff Riders just got here!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2010, 06:06 AM~18532351
> *IT BROKEDOWN AGAIN! I NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHATS WRONG WITH IT.
> *


the driver fool get a diffrent driver homes jajajajajaja


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 04:37 PM~18536242
> *:cheesy: OH SNAP IS THAT THE TORTA  :ninja: SLAYER!!!!!! :squint:
> hno:  hno:    hno:    hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> ...


so sexxxxy 













puro pedo :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 10 2010, 07:15 AM~18532642
> *que onda fool?
> *


whats good mikey


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin for bow tie tailpipe chrome ends. 2-1/4" :ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey for LOWRIDER movie nite september 25 WE GONNA GET TO WATCH MACHETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010

12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 06:37 PM~18537011
> *Lookin for bow tie tailpipe chrome ends. 2-1/4" :ninja:
> *


Summit has them for 11 bucks.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/PLT-PMZ-013


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 9 2010, 11:17 PM~18531413
> *Hey do you know if they do corona in kegs?? Don't wanna leave my riderz out for OG Saturday!!! :biggrin:
> *


'su homegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!and :yes: :yes: :yes: beer :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone going to the superior show tomorrow


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 10 2010, 07:18 PM~18537225
> *COMING TO BIGMANDOAZ.COM NOV 2010
> 
> 12 MONTHS 12 RIDES 12 FEATURES! BIGMANDO STYLE!
> ...


Thanks homie for posting! :biggrin:  

I got 6 cars set to shoot! 3 owners confirmed and ready! When I get my new lens its on!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 10 2010, 07:57 PM~18537546
> *Anyone going to the superior show tomorrow
> *


UCE is rolling out there should have 6 vehicles out


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18537987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell [email protected]#%$%en yeah!!!!! ramon ayala......i see that 18 pack got you feelin good bro otra vez salud !!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 10 2010, 09:05 PM~18538097
> *UCE  is rolling out there should have 6 vehicles out
> *


Anyone meeting up to roll out there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Sep 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18538328
> *hell [email protected]#%$%en yeah!!!!! ramon ayala......i see that 18 pack got you feelin good bro otra vez salud !!!!
> *


hell yeah wifey made some hot ass salsa, bought chips (totopos) fucking good with beer


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Sep 10 2010, 09:35 PM~18538366
> *Anyone meeting up to roll out there
> *


Uce and Identity meting up at the Quicktrip om the 60 and mesa dr about 615 and rllling out that way


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18538409
> *Uce and Identity meting up at the Quicktrip om the 60 and mesa dr about 615 and rllling out that way
> *


What up Cuzzo how's that 60Duece?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 10 2010, 09:45 PM~18538425
> *What up Cuzzo how's that 60Duece?
> *


frame is out for paint and patterns , body is about complete then it comes back to the shop for the aircraft setup to be installed


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18537987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hommie, you busted out with the Tejano...Now Ima go threw some cds and kill the 30 pack......Salue


AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIHI!!!!
( spell check on the greetos) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18537987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PARA TODOS MI <span style=\'color:yellow\'>COMPAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 07:20 PM~18537705
> *Thanks homie for posting!  :biggrin:
> 
> I got 6 cars set to shoot! 3 owners confirmed and ready! When I get my new lens its on!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 





j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 10 2010, 12:27 PM~18535116
> *:cheesy: WHY HELLO THERE MONICA!!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?  IF YOU STILL NEED A COOK I AM STILL DOWN TO DO IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


They will not let you cook because you will eat all of the food! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 10 2010, 07:30 PM~18537341
> *'su homegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!and  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: beer  :cheesy:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What up? Where can I get corona at???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:13 PM~18538962
> *What up? Where can I get corona at???
> *


sup gangsta


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 10 2010, 10:37 PM~18538764
> *They will not let you cook because you will eat all of the food! :biggrin:
> *



Naw I will throw a shank at him everytime I see him eating :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:14 PM~18538967
> *sup gangsta
> *



What up mijo?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:14 PM~18538969
> *Naw I will throw a shank at him everytime I see him eating :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: like american me then he'llfall on the grill jajaja


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 10:12 PM~18538613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this song!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:16 PM~18538987
> *:0  :0  :wow: like american me then he'llfall on the grill jajaja
> *



hahahahaha yup that's how we do it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:18 PM~18538996
> *hahahahaha yup that's how we do it!!! :biggrin:
> *


then we put an apple on his mouth lmao sorry mandis :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup smiley


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:19 PM~18539000
> *then we put an apple on his mouth lmao sorry mandis :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YUP AND ROAST HIS ASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:21 PM~18539007
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YUP AND ROAST HIS ASS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


not the ass too much fat :0 :happysad: I bet he tossing and turning like a mofo


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:22 PM~18539013
> *not the ass too much fat :0  :happysad: I bet he tossing and turning like a mofo
> *



HAHAHAHA YUP HE'S GONNA LOGIN IN A FEW WATCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:24 PM~18539020
> *WHAT UP
> *


here just making nana laugh :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:25 PM~18539033
> *here just making nana laugh :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEAH THATS WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:24 PM~18539020
> *WHAT UP
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:26 PM~18539038
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



HOW YOU DOING OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:25 PM~18539033
> *here just making nana laugh :biggrin:
> *



YUP :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:26 PM~18539040
> *HOW YOU DOING OG
> *



I HAVE MY GOOD AND BAD DAYS BUT DOING ALOT BETTER THAN I WAS..THANKS FOR ASKING!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:28 PM~18539050
> *I HAVE MY GOOD AND BAD DAYS BUT DOING ALOT BETTER THAN I WAS..THANKS FOR ASKING!! :biggrin:
> *



THATS GOOD TO HEAR :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2010, 10:09 PM~18530688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:25 PM~18539031
> *HAHAHAHA YUP HE'S GONNA LOGIN IN A FEW WATCH!!! :biggrin:
> *


then ill :sprint: :sprint: i dnt care my nana gots my bk holms jaja :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:26 PM~18539041
> *YUP :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:28 PM~18539053
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR  :biggrin:
> *



 YUP NOW JUST TRYING TO GET EVERYTHING READY FOR OG SATURDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PUPPET DID YOU EVER FIND A SETUP


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:30 PM~18539067
> *  YUP NOW JUST TRYING TO GET EVERYTHING READY FOR OG SATURDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE
> *



WHEN IS IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:28 PM~18539057
> *then ill  :sprint:  :sprint: i dnt care my nana gots my bk holms jaja :biggrin:
> *


 
HAHAHAHAHA YUP I GOT YOUR BACK I AM GONNA PUSH YOU RIGHT INTO HIM!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















NAW JUST KIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:30 PM~18539068
> *PUPPET DID YOU EVER FIND A SETUP
> *


nah am not really in a hurry but kinda looking wey


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:31 PM~18539070
> *WHEN IS IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 










G-Baby confirmed already


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:34 PM~18539090
> *nah am not really in a hurry but kinda looking wey
> *



ORALE ILL LET YOU KNOW IF I COME UP ON A SET UP :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:32 PM~18539077
> *HAHAHAHAHA YUP I GOT YOUR BACK I AM GONNA PUSH YOU RIGHT INTO HIM!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NAW JUST KIDDING :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: and thats supossed to be funny nana thats fukd up hey :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :ninja:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:35 PM~18539094
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL ILL DEFINETLY BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:35 PM~18539097
> *:tears:  :tears: and thats supossed to be funny nana thats fukd up hey :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :ninja:
> *


Don't cry I am gonna back you up always!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:36 PM~18539098
> *COOL ILL DEFINETLY BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:35 PM~18539095
> *ORALE ILL LET YOU KNOW IF I COME UP ON A SET UP :biggrin:
> *


i heard black magic has it for 1250.00 complete w 3 pumps you think ill be able to stand still?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:37 PM~18539101
> *Don't cry I am gonna back you up always!!! :biggrin:
> *


not like that nana


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:38 PM~18539111
> *i heard black magic has it for 1250.00 complete w 3 pumps you think ill be able to stand still?
> *


YES SIR WITH SOME 14 INCH CYLINDERS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2010, 11:41 PM~18539122
> *YES SIR WITH SOME 14 INCH CYLINDERS
> *


cnt wait ese mmmmh rivi


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:38 PM~18539105
> *
> *


the baby took pics ill bring u 1 nana :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18538698
> *PARA TODOS MI <span style=\'color:yellow\'>COMPAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


this is bad rip chalino


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Sophisticated Few is already in Superior with a transport and all!!! The Show is Right by my House!! If any one needs anything hit me up 623-810-3822 BEN!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:
ART :ninja: LOKS, Knight :ninja: stalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 11 2010, 03:04 AM~18539509
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:
> ART :ninja: LOKS, Knight :ninja: stalker
> *


:420: :420: :squint:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Sep 10 2010, 08:08 AM~18532933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU DOING TODAY?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Sep 10 2010, 11:51 PM~18539168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT SUCKS !!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

anybody want to buy a gallon of baby blue? 50 bucks :dunno:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 06:52 AM~18539978
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
thats a sad day for that 64 
why why why :banghead: 




:guns: :burn: 







j/k 


lol




maybe not :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 9 2010, 09:29 AM~18524113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


long days and late nights :wow: :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18538698
> *PARA TODOS MI <span style=\'color:yellow\'>COMPAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :rimshot: 
bad azz one


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats up Az?


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18536732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Sep 11 2010, 09:59 AM~18540915
> *Whats up Az?
> *



What up?? :wave: Welcome to OG AZ SIDE!!! Love your signature it's da mufukin' truth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 06:52 AM~18539978
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> ...


that sucks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfinishd_buisness_@Sep 11 2010, 09:59 AM~18540915
> *Whats up Az?
> *


YOU GOT SOME FUCKED UP FREINDS! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> 
> ...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 11 2010, 09:30 AM~18540757
> *anybody want to buy a gallon of baby blue?  10 bucks :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNIGHTS MEMBER " MARKIE " :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










    











   



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 10 2010, 10:37 PM~18538764
> *They will not let you cook because you will eat all of the food! :biggrin:
> *


 I WILL JUST BE TASTE TESTING EVERYTHING I COOK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 01:32 PM~18542289
> * I WILL JUST BE TASTE TESTING EVERYTHING I COOK!!! :biggrin:
> *



SUP HOME BOY!!!!!!..............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 10 2010, 11:14 PM~18538969
> *Naw I will throw a shank at him everytime I see him eating :biggrin:
> *


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 11 2010, 02:35 PM~18542305
> *SUP HOME BOY!!!!!!..............
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE  WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN WIT YOU?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 02:41 PM~18542339
> *  :tears: :tears:
> *



Damn first luis now you I am not gonna say anything anymore you guys are to sensitive!!! :biggrin: 










































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 02:44 PM~18542358
> *:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE  WHAT IS  KRAK-A-LAKIN WIT YOU?
> *


What up Mando how's it going?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Clubs United!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 11 2010, 02:45 PM~18542360
> *Damn first luis now you I am not gonna say anything anymore you guys are to sensitive!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 11 2010, 02:47 PM~18542378
> *What up Mando how's it going?
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH  JUS BEEN CHILL-AXIN AT HOME! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 11 2010, 02:56 PM~18542422
> *Clubs United!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 11 2010, 10:05 AM~18540952
> *What up?? :wave: Welcome to OG AZ SIDE!!! Love your signature it's da mufukin' truth!! :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up OG..yeah its tha truth homie...  :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 11 2010, 10:54 AM~18541256
> *YOU GOT SOME FUCKED UP FREINDS! :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Unity... Tell me about it..Not friends anymore..ha..  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 11 2010, 03:09 PM~18542493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got done making hot wings going to south mountain to check on the site for OG Saturday..Then to my brothers to kick back at his cabana/bar :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 01:32 PM~18542289
> * I WILL JUST BE TASTE TESTING EVERYTHING I COOK!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 06:52 AM~18539978
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> ...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

One week to go!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2010, 05:58 PM~18543615
> *One week to go!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: what up!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 11 2010, 03:37 PM~18542618
> *
> Just got done making hot wings  going to south mountain to check on the site for OG Saturday..Then to my brothers to kick back at his cabana/bar :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 MMMMMMMMMM.......HOTWINGS!!!!! :biggrin: IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE GONNA HAVE FUN TONIGHT HOMEGIRL! :thumbsup:  DONT DRINK TOO MUCH!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 11 2010, 04:26 PM~18542855
> *:0
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 08:50 PM~18544362
> *:0 :0 :0 MMMMMMMMMM.......HOTWINGS!!!!! :biggrin: IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE GONNA HAVE FUN TONIGHT HOMEGIRL! :thumbsup:  DONT DRINK TOO MUCH!!
> *


Just got home and I don't drink homie!!! Had fun but can't be out there to long


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 06:52 AM~18539978
> *Check this out dude was trying to sell or trade a nice 64 and when it was on it's way to a trade it fell off the transporter..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550374
> ...


 DAMN THAT SUCKS!!! :angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 11 2010, 09:37 AM~18540785
> *a caddy and a monte calro
> long days and late nights  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

startin to pattern a 68 roof


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 10 2010, 11:19 PM~18539000
> *then we put an apple on his mouth lmao sorry mandis :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :banghead: VAS AVER LO QUE TE VA PASAR GUEY!!! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 11 2010, 09:09 PM~18544471
> *startin to pattern a 68 roof
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> quote=mrouija,Aug 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18410605]
> *Here is the <span style=\'color:red\'>pre-registration forms **above, so you can download forms or pay thru paypal to pre register for Dec. 5 (los magnificos) car show .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Superior fiesta car show pic.


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

some more pic. of Supie.


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

and a few more pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18546900
> *Superior fiesta car show pic.
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE 1ST PLACE WIN!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

good looking pics bro.. look like a good show


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18546900
> *Superior fiesta car show pic.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC'S!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 12 2010, 09:53 AM~18546967
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE 1ST PLACE WIN!!!!
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

GO GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 08:59 PM~18544406
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:  whats good Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 12 2010, 09:53 AM~18546967
> *CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE 1ST PLACE WIN!!!!
> *


X85


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:58 AM~18547312
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


 :biggrin: alot of good shows coming up :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 12 2010, 11:04 AM~18547346
> *:biggrin: alot of good shows coming up  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We got 9,10,16,and 17th of that month open.......[/i]


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:58 AM~18547312
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


whats up with the date for the drive-ins :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:58 AM~18547312
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *



hector your flyer has the wrong date!!! Here is the official flyer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 12 2010, 12:31 PM~18547799
> *hector your flyer has the wrong date!!! Here is the official flyer
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i just copied it from the time OG posted them all in order....
Whoever made the flyer made a error LOL! :uh: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 12 2010, 11:31 AM~18547799
> *hector your flyer has the wrong date!!! Here is the official flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 Wonder who made it?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2010, 12:39 PM~18547821
> *Wonder who made it?
> *


Yeah i wondered about that date when i posted it on my calender......
Its all good....its fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN SOCIETY FOR A GREAT DAY IN SUPERIOR..


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 12 2010, 12:50 PM~18547881
> *THANKS AGAIN SOCIETY FOR A GREAT DAY IN SUPERIOR..
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC"S!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 12 2010, 12:31 PM~18547799
> *hector your flyer has the wrong date!!! Here is the official flyer
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I posted the wrong one


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 12 2010, 12:50 PM~18547881
> *THANKS AGAIN SOCIETY FOR A GREAT DAY IN SUPERIOR..
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you made it out, it was our pleasure! I would like to THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND GENTE who came out to support this event!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Sep 12 2010, 02:35 PM~18548409
> *Glad you made it out, it was our pleasure!  I would like to THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND GENTE who came out to support this event!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2010, 12:39 PM~18547821
> *Wonder who made it?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 12 2010, 12:39 PM~18547821
> *Wonder who made it?
> *


Budlight makes the ones with mistakes and Mando makes the right ones!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*

BAD ASS PIC RIGHT HERE!!! :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://images.lowridermagazine.com/editorial/lrmp_0811_02_z+1963_chevy_impala+front_up.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP GATO?


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

TODD WHEN HE WAS 15 YEARS OLD I JUST FOUND THIS ON YOUTUBE View My Video


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Sep 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18548943
> *TODD WHEN HE WAS 15 YEARS OLD I JUST FOUND THIS ON YOUTUBE  View My Video
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

todd when he bought his first escalade back in 1994 View My Video


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18546900
> *Superior fiesta car show pic.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like it was a firme show homie!!!
and crongrats on the first place!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 12 2010, 12:02 PM~18547638
> *We got <span style=\'color:blue\'>9,10,16,and 17th of that month open.......[/SIZE][/i]
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: 

Vegas Weekend!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 12 2010, 12:37 PM~18547814
> *Sorry i just copied it from the time OG posted them all in order....
> Whoever made the flyer made a error LOL!  :uh:  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN!...... :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS, showcars00, azroller, rudyrangel, jachavez22</span>


qvo  raza!!!!!!!!!!</span></span>
7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, CLEMENTE, LINCOLNSAL

what up bro what up <span style=\'color:yellow\'>hector  !!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 12 2010, 05:16 PM~18549212
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:
> 
> Vegas Weekend!
> *


Thanks for catching that Ese! Thats makes the 16 & 17th a better weekend..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Sep 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18548943
> *TODD WHEN HE WAS 15 YEARS OLD I JUST FOUND THIS ON YOUTUBE  View My Video
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Sep 12 2010, 04:34 PM~18548986
> *todd when he bought his first escalade back in 1994 View My Video
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Good job , justin , jeff, yvonne, and joe on your first place awards yesterday, and thanks for all the fun and team work today :biggrin: 





























gettin some work done USO style!!!, vegas here we come!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Sep 12 2010, 10:30 PM~18552216
> *Good job , justin , jeff, yvonne, and joe on your first place awards yesterday, and thanks for all the fun and team work today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

que onda compita u going to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 11 2010, 09:10 PM~18544476
> *:angry: :banghead: VAS AVER LO QUE TE VA PASAR GUEY!!! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad: hola amigo


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18552289
> *que onda compita u going to vegas :biggrin:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no se todavia si voy voy pero sin la troka!!!!y tu estas listo o que onda homie???????? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!! :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 12 2010, 10:48 PM~18552355
> *:biggrin:  :happysad: hola amigo
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin: NO SEAS MAMON GUEY!!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Sep 12 2010, 11:05 PM~18552441
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no se todavia si voy  voy pero sin la troka!!!!y tu estas listo o que onda homie???????? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 12 2010, 11:25 PM~18552556
> *:scrutinize: :biggrin: NO SEAS MAMON GUEY!!! :rimshot:
> *


che culero


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 12 2010, 11:22 PM~18552541
> *:drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!!! :drama:
> *



NADA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 12 2010, 11:45 PM~18552675
> *NADA!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 13 2010, 12:01 AM~18552735
> *:biggrin:
> x2 :angry:
> *



Damn it's dead up in here not even the vampires are up in here???? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 13 2010, 12:05 AM~18552746
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 12 2010, 10:36 PM~18552266
> *
> *


wher uuuuu been :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2010, 12:02 AM~18552738
> *Damn it's dead up in here not even the vampires are up in here???? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2010, 12:06 AM~18552748
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

does anyone know who owns the bike behind this. I'm not sure if he owns both of these but I know he owns the one behind it with the skull patterns. And does he post on layitlow?


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Sep 12 2010, 10:30 PM~18552216
> *Good job , justin , jeff, yvonne, and joe on your first place awards yesterday, and thanks for all the fun and team work today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea looking good guys. see ya in Vegas.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 12 2010, 11:45 PM~18552675
> *NADA!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 13 2010, 08:28 AM~18554030
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style line up at "9-11 Orphan Fund Show"!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 13 2010, 12:01 AM~18552735
> *:biggrin:
> x2 :angry:
> *


X93 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1949Packard,Sep 13 2010, 02:32 AM~18553013]
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Show time last Friday at 911 Lowrider Style fund raiser Show and Shine.

Old School Glendale Chapter represented.

My 1937 Trokita Placed Best Custom.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Sep 12 2010, 11:09 PM~18552762
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> wher uuuuu been :cheesy:
> *


hiding lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 13 2010, 02:36 PM~18556759
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up goose?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Mando?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 13 2010, 04:36 PM~18557823
> *Whats up Mando?
> *



whats up loco!!!!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

WHATS CRACKN AZ ??


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 13 2010, 02:34 PM~18556747
> *hiding lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Raul :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2010, 06:52 PM~18559175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2010, 06:52 PM~18559175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: GONNA BE HELL OF FUN!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> What movie?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

What movie?
we will try and figure it out this weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18559363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18559363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18559623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Luna's gonna :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: You!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 13 2010, 04:41 PM~18557878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 13 2010, 04:41 PM~18557878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



firme


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats up AZ !! I am looking for a good pinstriper thanks


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Sep 13 2010, 10:28 PM~18561015
> *Whats up AZ !! I am looking for a good pinstriper thanks
> *


Bugs !


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18559623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18559623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18559203
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: GONNA BE HELL OF FUN!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: x2!!! :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83+Sep 13 2010, 02:36 PM~18556759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING CARNALES!!! :wave:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: OGPLAYER :wave: EsePuppet

:biggrin: I SEE YOU!!!! :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18561508
> *:wave: OGPLAYER :wave: EsePuppet
> 
> :biggrin: I SEE YOU!!!! :wow:
> *


sup ese :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18561508
> *:wave: OGPLAYER :wave: EsePuppet
> 
> :biggrin: I SEE YOU!!!! :wow:
> *


What up mando??? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18559623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I that he was going to be the son when he's old I mean REAL OLD :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2010, 11:19 PM~18561919
> *What up mando??? :biggrin:
> *


Qvo playa


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 04:44 PM~18557908
> *whats up loco!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: WHEN ARE YOU MAKING PART 2 OF MANDOS DAY OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 05:24 AM~18562658
> *:biggrin: WHEN ARE YOU MAKING PART 2 OF MANDOS DAY OUT! :biggrin:
> *


X93 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by bonneville77_@Sep 14 2010, 05:29 AM~18562669
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 pinche big Ben is not here


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 06:29 AM~18562851
> *:biggrin:
> *


Qvo how's the regal


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18559363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A MOVIE WITH BOOBS OR MORE BOOBS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Sep 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18561015
> *Whats up AZ !! I am looking for a good pinstriper thanks
> *


BUGZ!!!!!!!!!!! PM 4 HIS #


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 13 2010, 10:46 PM~18561656
> *sup ese :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA VIEJON!  Y TU QUE HACES GUEY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 13 2010, 11:19 PM~18561919
> *What up mando??? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMEGIRL!  WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 14 2010, 08:29 AM~18563496
> *A MOVIE WITH BOOBS OR MORE BOOBS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: I HEARD THAT THE MOVIE "MACHETE" HAS SOME BOOTY AND BOOBIES IN IT!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 06:29 AM~18562851
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 14 2010, 05:12 AM~18562635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X92 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER


mornin og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 14 2010, 06:42 AM~18562915
> *Qvo how's the regal
> *


its still just sittin, been too lazy to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 AM~18564375
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what up Mando whats good


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 14 2010, 10:27 AM~18564447
> *What up Gato?
> X92 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: how you doing OG


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 10:30 AM~18564470
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER
> mornin og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: whats up carnal how you been


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

d's for sale



> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Sep 14 2010, 10:29 AM~18564458
> *13x7 72spoke daytons gold nip and hub 2 tires you can still ride and the other two are bald as you can see 1 was half ass repaired. all hold air and 1 has a bent spoke. have curbage and road rash but still good to throw on your daily come with 5 lug universal adapters and bullets if you want them.(all pre-stamped 225) gold is a little faded on all of them and somebody spray painted the lip blue so it still has little blue paint left on them.
> 
> $350 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 10:39 AM~18564534
> *:wave:  whats up carnal how you been
> *


man just here at work tryin make a dollar out of monedas!!!!!!  

whats good witcha carnalito!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 AM~18564375
> *:wave:
> *


Hey mando ke le hicieron al gordo cara de culo reganado :angry: extrano sus comentarios estupidos :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 14 2010, 11:23 AM~18564891
> *Hey mando ke le hicieron al gordo cara de culo reganado  :angry: extrano sus comentarios estupidos  :cheesy:
> *


esta a dieta y en el la fitness :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 14 2010, 11:24 AM~18564901
> *esta a dieta y en el la fitness :0
> *


what up puppet!!!! 
what up gato !!!
what up az side!!!???

so no torta tuesday huh???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18564927
> *
> what up puppet!!!!
> what up gato !!!
> ...



sup holms :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

WHAT UP BIG AZ SIDE


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Sep 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18564958
> *WHAT UP BIG AZ SIDE
> *


sup loco


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Adam & God 









God 
said, 'Adam, I
Want you to do 
Something for Me.'

Adam said, 'Gladly, 
Lord, what do You 
Want me to do?' 

God said, 'Go down 
Into that valley.'

Adam said, 'What's a Valley?' 

God explained it to 
Him. Then God said, 
'Cross the river.'

Adam said, 'What's a River?' 

God explained that 
To him, and then said, 
'Go over to the hill.' 

Adam said, 'What is a 
Hill?' 

So, God explained to 
Adam what a hill was. 

He told Adam, 'On 
The other side of the 
Hill you will find a 
Cave.' 

Adam 
said, 'What's a 
Cave?' 

After God explained, 
He said, 'In the cave 
You will find a woman.' 

Adam said, 'What's a Woman?' 

So God explained 
That to him, too. 

Then, God said, 'I 
Want you to 
Reproduce.' 

Adam 
said, 'How do 
I do that?' 

God first said (under 
His breath), 'Geez.' 

And then, just like Everything else, God Explained that to 
Adam, as well. 

So, Adam goes down 
Into the valley, 

Across the river, and 
Over the hill, into the 
Cave, and finds the 
Woman. 

Then, in about five Minutes, he was back. 

God, His patience 
Wearing thin, said
Angrily, 'What is it
Now?' 

And Adam said. 





(YOU'RE GOING TO 
LOVE THIS!!!!!!!)










'What's a 
headache?'


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 14 2010, 11:30 AM~18564941
> *sup holms :biggrin:
> *


here workin!!!!
hows the lil slugger doin??!?!?!?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 11:04 AM~18564753
> *man just here at work tryin make a dollar out of monedas!!!!!!
> 
> whats good witcha carnalito!!!!!!
> *


  same here homie just work tryin to save some cash to throw at the regal :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 11:47 AM~18565119
> *here workin!!!!
> hows the lil slugger doin??!?!?!?!
> *


they good ese the 2nd one was born sept 3rd :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 11:50 AM~18565135
> * same here homie just work tryin to save some cash to throw at the regal  :biggrin:
> *


wich regal my regal?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2010, 10:16 AM~18564356
> *:biggrin: I HEARD THAT THE MOVIE "MACHETE" HAS SOME BOOTY AND BOOBIES IN IT!!! :naughty:
> *


hey mando are you going????Ok for Me MACHETE it is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 14 2010, 11:51 AM~18565149
> *wich regal my regal?
> *


no, my regal :biggrin: 

whats good ese


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Sep 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18564958
> *WHAT UP BIG AZ SIDE
> *


 :wave: Gibby


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 11:53 AM~18565164
> *no, my regal  :biggrin:
> 
> whats good ese
> *


  
lifese life is good homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 14 2010, 11:55 AM~18565178
> *
> lifese life is good homie
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18564927
> *
> what up puppet!!!!
> what up gato !!!
> ...



Qvo Art akinomas dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 11:50 AM~18565135
> * same here homie just work tryin to save some cash to throw at the regal  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I know how it is I guess we don't have to worried about jail time like this


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Que onda AZ!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Sep 14 2010, 10:30 AM~18564470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am doing ood homie just on days I have theraphy I am in pain and meds don't work for my pain anymore.. How have you been???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18564927
> *
> what up puppet!!!!
> so no torta tuesday huh???
> *





Sorry busy I will hit you guys up with tortas pics later


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL+Sep 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18548943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ANDREW...LIKE THAT???? :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Armondo's son Hector reppn hard!
Mesa Az Chapter.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: IT IS "TORTA TUESDAY" SO I POSTED SOME PICS FOR THE HOMIES TO ENJOY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 14 2010, 12:18 PM~18565381
> *Yea I know how it is I guess we don't have to worried about jail time like this
> *


thats how it is homie, making money is twice as hard when its legit


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18565577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH, MANDO GETTIN IT STARTED IN HERE :worship: TORTA SLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 14 2010, 01:19 PM~18565962
> *
> I am doing ood homie just on days I have theraphy I am in pain and meds don't work for my pain anymore.. How have you been???
> *


I'M DOING GOOD, JUST TRYIN TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: regal85, 4_ever_green, aztecsef1 , unity prospect

damn hell must of froze over, your on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2010, 01:49 PM~18566293
> * WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: IT IS "TORTA TUESDAY" SO I POSTED SOME PICS FOR THE HOMIES TO ENJOY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 05:41 AM~18562697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Sep 14 2010, 11:23 AM~18564891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

It sure is a cold day in hell couldn't miss T :biggrin: orta Tuesday brotha lol!


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Sep 14 2010, 03:27 PM~18567113
> *It sure is a cold day in hell couldn't miss T :biggrin: orta Tuesday brotha lol!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 04:24 PM~18567559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

what up AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Sep 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18567583
> *what up AZ
> *


 :wave: what up homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18567717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18567476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good job :wow: 
nice :x:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Unity Mikey!! Thanks for rollin in and helpin me prep my car! Appreciate the help!
See you Saturday!!!  

Budlites were cold and goin down smoothe!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JC Customs and Modern Arte are having a kandy paint special for G-Bodys ( or similar size ) cars with minimum bodywork.





Kandy color change with striping and leafing 3500..... example 













Kandy color change with mild patterns, striping and leafing 4500































Please call Jose at 623-326-1886 to set up appointments or if you have any other questions about other vehicles and prices. Time frame is about a 2 to 3 week turnaround at this time.. Thank you


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Sep 14 2010, 06:11 PM~18568454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18569828
> *Unity Mikey!! Thanks for rollin in and helpin me prep my car! Appreciate the help!
> See you Saturday!!!
> 
> ...


ANYTIME TATA! HOW COULD I LET A OLD MAN HANDLE ALL THAT WORK BY HIM SELF! IM TALKING ABOUT THE BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 03:41 PM~18567717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 14 2010, 08:29 PM~18569934
> *JC Customs and Modern Arte are having a kandy paint special for G-Bodys ( or similar size ) cars with minimum bodywork.
> Kandy color change with striping and leafing 3500..... example
> 
> ...


good prices!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18559077
> *Qvo Raul  :biggrin:
> *


que onda gato what u been up to bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats up az, just wanted to let you know that a friend of mine will have 10 sets of milestar 155 80 13 tires available during the rollers show this sat, for anyone who needs tires, 200 a set


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18570407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 14 2010, 09:02 PM~18570450
> *que onda gato what u been up to bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 08:08 PM~18570560
> *
> 
> 
> ...




UGH! WTF MIKE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Sep 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18570615
> *UGH! WTF MIKE!
> *


MY BAD! I HAVE BEER GOGLES ON! I JUST SEEN BIG CHICHIS


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18570693
> *MY BAD! I HAVE BEER GOGLES ON! I JUST SEEN BIG CHICHIS
> *



PINCHI MANIACO MIKE!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18570693
> *MY BAD! I HAVE BEER GOGLES ON! I JUST SEEN BIG CHICHIS
> *













Better??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18570902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ALL I SEEN :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 14 2010, 09:28 PM~18570902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Much better!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: HELLO !!! HELLO !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: THE CAT FROM ..........HELL !!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 02:00 PM~18566395
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> HELL YEAH, MANDO GETTIN IT STARTED IN HERE  :worship: TORTA SLAYER  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: THE CAT FROM ..........HELL !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The cat prolly thought the babysitter was fucking with his homie, he was gonna put that girl back in her place!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2010, 09:49 PM~18571231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man that's my compa ''chalino sanchez''ya despues de muerto that song it's the true homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MARINATE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18566808
> *TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 14 2010, 04:53 PM~18567834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Homie Sage knows how to airbrush!














:boink:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18566808
> *TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  no chicharrones foo :twak: :barf: :barf: :loco:


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 15 2010, 12:16 AM~18572127
> *Homie Sage knows how to airbrush!
> 
> 
> ...


Much respect to Sage!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 15 2010, 12:16 AM~18572127
> *Homie Sage knows how to airbrush!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I can just imagine Sage with his airbrush gun :naughty: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 14 2010, 09:02 PM~18570450
> *que onda gato what u been up to bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Akinomas bro tarbajando and home trying to save every penny to get my ride ready


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18571446
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up az. anybody know wat time move in is at the show this weekend ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 15 2010, 05:44 AM~18572969
> *Akinomas bro tarbajando and home trying to save every penny to get my ride ready
> *


DID YOUR CHROME UNDIES FUND PAY OFF?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up mike this jacob :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 14 2010, 11:16 PM~18572127
> *Homie Sage knows how to airbrush!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Sep 15 2010, 06:39 AM~18573169
> *was up mike this jacob  :wow:
> *


GOOD MORNING JACOB? WHATS GOOD? I SEEN BLACK CHEEKS YESTERDAY


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 04:38 PM~18567684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 15 2010, 06:38 AM~18573168
> *DID YOUR CHROME UNDIES FUND PAY OFF?
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

What up Jacob, you showing this weekend bro?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q onda gus


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP PHX


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 04:20 PM~18567529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18571451
> *The cat prolly thought the babysitter was fucking with his homie, he was gonna put that girl back in her place!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AND THE DOG WALKED IN , SEEN THAT CAT , AND SAID " FUCK DAT !! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: YOOO !!! LUNA , HOW ARE YOU !!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOOO !!! MIKE !! , HOW ARE YOU ?? !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mikey????? so i see you took over on the naughty pics..... you must of got your own office witha door!!!! lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: YOOO!!! BEN !!! HOW ARE YOU !!!


IN FACT " HOW IS EVERYBODY IN LAYITLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 15 2010, 08:36 AM~18573938
> *
> *


I GUESS NOT! YOU SHOULD PUT A BIN AT ME AND ALS HOUSES! WE WILL GET YOU THERE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18576058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WITH A BIG A BIG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Sep 15 2010, 01:25 PM~18576069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOOO!!!  BEN !!!  HOW ARE YOU !!!
> IN FACT " HOW IS EVERYBODY IN LAYITLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "
> *


whats sup homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 15 2010, 06:28 AM~18573115
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 01:52 PM~18576279
> *whats up az????
> *


:wow: WHAT THE!!!!! :scrutinize: DAMN!!!! BIG BEN IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE!!! :biggrin: WHAT THE HECK YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE!!??


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 01:52 PM~18576279
> *whats up az????
> *


whatz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 15 2010, 01:43 PM~18575745
> *q onda gus
> *


k onda luis!!k ases vato


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18576261
> *whats sup homie
> *


whats up big wooorm!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 01:58 PM~18576314
> *:wow: WHAT THE!!!!! :scrutinize: DAMN!!!! BIG BEN IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE!!! :biggrin: WHAT THE HECK YOU BEEN UP TO HOMIE!!??
> *


chillin homie, and you???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 15 2010, 06:40 AM~18573181
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA BORRACHO MIKEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 15 2010, 01:58 PM~18576317
> *whatz up homie  :biggrin:
> *


where the hell are you at homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 15 2010, 02:00 PM~18576328
> *whats up big wooorm!!!! :biggrin:
> *


im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:01 PM~18576340
> *chillin homie, and you???
> *


:cheesy: KOO KOO!!! AS FOR ME...DOIN THE SAME OL' THANG  TRYIN TO TURN "NUTHIN" INTO "SUMTIN"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 03:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


woooooorm... :dunno: :tears: :worship:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 15 2010, 03:07 PM~18576393
> *woooooorm... :dunno:  :tears:  :worship:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


:0 :0 :0 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yes sir just got here 
just about to check out 
vol 19 rollin video :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 15 2010, 12:43 PM~18575745
> *q onda gus
> *


:angry: QUE ROLLO CABRON!? QUE HAY DE NUEVO? :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 03:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


cumin let me get sum for my cataracs!!oooohh heaven ms parker!!!!ms parker!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 01:55 PM~18576296
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


another day at work homie, whats good wit ya


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 14 2010, 11:16 PM~18572127
> *Homie Sage knows how to airbrush!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: NIIIIIIIIIIIICE CULO!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 15 2010, 02:14 PM~18576447
> *another day at work homie, whats good wit ya
> *


:thumbsup:  NUTHIN MUCH WITH ME HOMIE  JUS TRYIN TO SEE WHERE MY NEXT HUSTLE WILL COME THRU! :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 03:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


comon let me get sum for my cataracts!ohh heaven ms parker!!!ms parker!!! :roflmao: remember dat part ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:18 PM~18576476
> *:thumbsup:  NUTHIN MUCH WITH ME HOMIE  JUS TRYIN TO SEE WHERE MY NEXT HUSTLE WILL COME THRU! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS R :biggrin: WELCOME!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 14 2010, 11:23 PM~18572178
> * no chicharrones foo :twak:  :barf:  :barf:  :loco:
> *


 CHICHARRONES NEED SOME LOVIN TOO GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: WHAT UP ART :loco: :loco: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 15 2010, 01:09 PM~18575932
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18576502
> * CHICHARRONES NEED SOME LOVIN TOO GUEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 02:28 PM~18576558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE A GIANT FLY SWATTER :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 14 2010, 08:04 PM~18570491
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 15 2010, 01:37 PM~18576612
> *LIKE A GIANT FLY SWATTER  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!! wHAT UP C!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

$200 FOR BEST OF SHOW (CAR) $200 FOR BEST OF SHOW (TRUCK) AND BOTH COMES WITH SHOW TROPHIES :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:23 PM~18576519
> *:scrutinize: WHAT UP ART :loco: :loco: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


here at work watchin the new resident :wow: evil movie!! kinda sux,,, 
and backing up all of my music.


que rollo brudda!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18576646
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 15 2010, 02:55 PM~18576777
> *LOL!! wHAT UP C!!
> *


 :biggrin: what good AL, how you been


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

What it do Raul, Curtis? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Sep 15 2010, 04:11 PM~18577303
> *What it do Raul, Curtis? :biggrin:
> *


  what up Sef, whats the status on the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

I haven't gone to check on her yet waiting till next week so I can take some pics of progress. Still need to get that body stand done mustang is setting me back piece of shit fords! Lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Sep 15 2010, 04:20 PM~18577358
> *I haven't gone to check on her yet waiting till next week so I can take some pics of progress. Still need to get that body stand done mustang is setting me back piece of shit fords! Lol
> *


i think its the operator not the car :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Very possible, did u notice my last posting was at 420 coincidence I think not


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:02 PM~18576343
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA BORRACHO MIKEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


WORKING! WHATS UP WITH YOU? ARE WE DRINKING THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *


WHOS HIM?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Sep 15 2010, 04:27 PM~18577407
> *Very possible, did u notice my last posting was at 420 coincidence I think not
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect+Sep 15 2010, 02:12 PM~18576433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP GUS! YOU ONLY HAVE TO SAY THAT SHIT 1TIME NAGGA! 
Excuse me brother, what we call drugs at the 74th Street Baptist Church we call the sin of sin sins.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Well round here, between Normandie and Western, we call this here a little twenty twen twen...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry homies last time I put the wrong number, here's the correct posting..


JC Customs and Modern Arte are having a kandy paint special for G-Bodys ( or similar size ) cars with minimum bodywork.





Kandy color change with striping and leafing 3500..... example 













Kandy color change with mild patterns, striping and leafing 4500































Please call Jose at 623-326-1886 to set up appointments or if you have any other questions about other vehicles and prices. Time frame is about a 2 to 3 week turnaround at this time.. Thank you


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18576502
> * CHICHARRONES NEED SOME LOVIN TOO GUEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


  not from me ese :uh: am like an elevator ese weight limit jajajajajaja :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18576366
> *im gonna give you till ten o'clock.... not ten o'one , not ten o'two.... if you aint got my money or my bud, i killing you and him
> *














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 07:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

I GOT 2 INT DOOR HANDLES FOR 47-48 FLEETMASTER BRAND NEW 10.00 AND A CHROME VALVE COVER FOR A 216 BRAND NEW 20.00. P.M ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> that right there is some funny ass shit!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You smoking my weed too? I gonna kill you and Smokey because you playin' with my emotions...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:26 PM~18576536
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


Sup!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 THAT IS BAD ASS MANDO!!! :worship: :thumbsup: BEN SHOULD USE THIS PIC AS HIS AVATAR!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

wat up sef its j


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 15 2010, 04:28 PM~18577412
> *WORKING! WHATS UP WITH YOU? ARE WE DRINKING THIS WEEKEND?  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: AND YOU KNOW THISSSSSSS...MAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 15 2010, 03:02 PM~18576824
> *here at work watchin the new resident  :wow: evil movie!! kinda sux,,,
> and backing up all of my music.
> que rollo brudda!!!!
> *


 ES TODO CARNAL! :biggrin: I HAVE BEEN CHILLIN CHILLIN!! :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18576646
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO RAUL! :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 15 2010, 06:02 PM~18578092
> * not from me ese :uh: am like an elevator ese weight limit jajajajajaja :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: COMO ERES TAN MAMON GUEY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18579274
> *Sup!!
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN!!! :biggrin: SIPPIN ON SOME YAK!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new avatar, not for me tough :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 09:13 PM~18579832
> *:uh: :uh: COMO ERES TAN MAMON GUEY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


that what she said jajajaja


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 09:17 PM~18579880
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN!!! :biggrin: SIPPIN ON SOME YAK!!!
> *


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 15 2010, 02:06 PM~18576386
> *:cheesy: KOO KOO!!! AS FOR ME...DOIN THE SAME OL' THANG  TRYIN TO TURN "NUTHIN" INTO "SUMTIN"!!! :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s+Sep 15 2010, 02:10 PM~18576419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 16 2010, 05:11 AM~18581484
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin: NICE AVATAR BIG PERM!! OH I MEAN BIG BEN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 15 2010, 09:42 PM~18580161
> *that what  YIKES!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP MANDO? WHAT YOU DOING UP THIS EARLY? YOU DONT HAVE A JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 15 2010, 11:11 PM~18580774
> *must be nice :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 16 2010, 05:28 AM~18581528
> *WHAT UP MANDO? WHAT YOU DOING UP THIS EARLY? YOU DONT HAVE A JOB! :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY!!! GOTTA TAKE MY LADY TO WORK EARLIER NOW! :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 16 2010, 05:28 AM~18581526
> * :biggrin: GOOD MORNING OG AZ SIDE!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 16 2010, 05:26 AM~18581522
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:  YIKES!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a lil som for u maniacos :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/27379


http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/27262


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Sep 15 2010, 02:57 PM~18576789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 14 2010, 11:16 PM~18572127
> *Homie Sage knows how to airbrush!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 14 2010, 04:20 PM~18567529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 16 2010, 05:33 AM~18581547
> *:dunno: :biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY!!! GOTTA TAKE MY LADY TO WORK EARLIER NOW! :wow: :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> 24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > 24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 16 2010, 05:11 AM~18581484
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!
YOU CRAZY!!!! BUT THAT AVATAR IS DOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18576517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 16 2010, 12:16 PM~18583825
> *:0
> *


what up mr buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 16 2010, 06:27 AM~18581720
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 16 2010, 02:08 PM~18584629
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

An elderly man goes into a brothel and tells the madam he would like a young girl for the night.
Surprised, she looks at the ancient man and asks how old he is.
'I'm 90 years old,' he says.
'90!' replies the woman. 'Don't you realize you've had it?'
'Oh, sorry,' says the old man. 'How much do I owe you?'


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> > 24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 16 2010, 05:20 AM~18581501
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin: NICE AVATAR BIG PERM!! OH I MEAN BIG BEN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


lol thanks to mando!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 16 2010, 11:26 AM~18583513
> *WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!
> YOU CRAZY!!!! BUT THAT AVATAR IS DOPE!!!!!!!
> *


whats up art loks, how you been homie????


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 16 2010, 03:19 PM~18585107
> *whats up art loks, how you been homie????
> *


i big good homie,,,, just work is all i :0 know,,, dont got to much  time for nada  mas!!!!

i hope all is well with you and urz carnal!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Somebody ripped off the thing I ripped off!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 15 2010, 06:34 PM~18578302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Shit with a smile like that I'd take his weed, money and his car!!! Not Gangster enough with that pretty smile!!!LOL



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies? How's everyone doing??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 16 2010, 03:18 PM~18585100
> *lol thanks to mando!!!!!
> *



What up Big Ben? How have you been? Hope all is well with you and the family homie..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 04:31 PM~18585590
> *Shit with a smile like that I'd take his weed, money and his car!!! Not Gangster enough with that pretty smile!!!LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TAKE HIS ICE CREAM 2


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 16 2010, 04:39 PM~18585640
> *TAKE HIS ICE CREAM 2
> *



Yup forgot about that :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## siresigon (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 04:40 PM~18585644
> *Yup forgot about that  :biggrin:
> *


Is the only thing he will kill for ice cream and food so be care full :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 16 2010, 07:42 PM~18586925
> *Is the only thing he will kill for ice cream and food so be care full  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns: I'm ready for him :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 07:51 PM~18586995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns: I'm ready for him :biggrin:
> *


No your not playa you need the all the Army with you and even that will be hard


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: WHAT IS GOING ON AZ SIDE!! :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 07:51 PM~18586995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns: I'm ready for him :biggrin:
> *


:wave: HELLO MONICA! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 04:32 PM~18585601
> *What up homies? How's everyone doing??
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 16 2010, 10:14 PM~18588347
> *:wave: HELLO MONICA! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:
> *



Hi Mando I am doing ok just taking it easy trying to rest up


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 07:51 PM~18586995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns: I'm ready for BENZILLA :biggrin:
> *


FIXED


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> > 23 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 16 2010, 08:34 PM~18587370
> *No your not playa you need the all the Army with you and even that will be hard
> *



Que onda gato


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 16 2010, 10:30 PM~18588483
> *Hi Mando I am doing ok just taking it easy trying to rest up
> *


  THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 17 2010, 02:46 AM~18589183
> *FIXED
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Sep 17 2010, 06:23 AM~18589548
> *Que onda gato
> *


Ke rollo Pepe Jose komo estas


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

what up AZ SIDE? Im new to this post, and i live in flagstaff. anyone else? anyways, i gots a joke. 


Do you know why its hard for girls to piss in the morning?...




You ever tried pulling apart a cold grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2010, 09:05 AM~18590432
> *Ke rollo Pepe Jose komo estas
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO GATITO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2010, 08:48 AM~18590307
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: mornin Mando


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

What's happenin AZilla


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2010, 09:05 AM~18590432
> *Ke rollo Pepe Jose komo estas
> *



Aqui nomas 2 3 en north carolina perdiendome todo lo que esta pasando en phoenix no vale verga aca


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: aztecsef1, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope you all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 17 2010, 01:41 PM~18592296
> *1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225
> 
> 
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 16 2010, 07:42 PM~18586925
> *Is the only thing he will kill for ice cream and food so be care full  :biggrin:
> *


GATO HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Sep 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18592157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Sep 17 2010, 12:48 PM~18591912
> *Aqui nomas 2 3 en north carolina perdiendome todo lo que esta pasando en phoenix no vale verga aca
> *


Fck it paga los pinches bills ke no


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 17 2010, 01:47 PM~18592349
> *GATO HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY
> *


I know he almos sit on me for a pinche wooper with cheese no tomatoes or onions :0 
Desde ese dia kede traumado :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, smiley_62, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz up mr luna :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP GOOSE? GO LOOKIN WITH THE TIRE MOUNT! WHAT TIME YOU CLOSE UP SHOP?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST TIME TO CRACK OPEN A 30 PACK AND WASH THE CAR FOR THE ROLLERS SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 17 2010, 04:20 PM~18593365
> *ALMOST TIME TO CRACK OPEN A 30 PACK AND WASH THE CAR FOR THE ROLLERS SHOW! :biggrin:
> *


Will be glad when i can bring my car to a show  Out of curiousity why are there never any shows in far west valley like surprise, el mirage, goodyear etc?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 04:26 PM~18593400
> *Will be glad when i can bring my car to a show  Out of curiousity why are there never any shows in far west valley like surprise, el mirage, goodyear etc?
> *


EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE THERE IS! I DONT THINK THEY GET THAT BIG THOUGH!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 17 2010, 04:28 PM~18593420
> *EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE THERE IS! I DONT THINK THEY GET THAT BIG THOUGH!
> *


Ive seen 2 shows in Surprise at Sands Chevy and at a church but neither had any lowriders, mostly hotrods.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Sep 17 2010, 06:25 PM~18594083
> *:wave:
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, oglowriding, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey az-side anybody live by the pick and pull on 56 and chandler,,, east valley???

a lil bird told me that there might be a 70's monte carlo (73 to 77) not to sure..
but said it might be lifted,, maybe has batteries and pumps,,, ticket for it like $1700 range. dont hold me to it,,, but if anybody by there,,, worth a look :wow: 

and 77 cutlass right around same ticket!!!!

just passin the wire!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 17 2010, 06:31 PM~18594120
> *hey az-side anybody live by the pick and pull on 56 and chandler,,, east valley???
> 
> a lil bird told me that there might be a 70's monte carlo (73 to 77) not to sure..
> ...



too late I picked it up last week



















jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 17 2010, 06:36 PM~18594158
> *too late I picked it up last week
> jk :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which one!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 17 2010, 09:25 AM~18590603
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO GATITO!!! :biggrin:
> *


Qvo mando are you going to the show tomorrow


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The best monte ss around!!!!



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 17 2010, 09:15 PM~18594833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :worship: Bad Ass pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 17 2010, 08:26 PM~18594912
> *:0  :worship: Bad Ass pictures!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 17 2010, 08:21 PM~18594878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X93


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what up az side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I think everyones cleaning their rides for the show.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

car hop also. cash prizes for 123 double pump 250,150,50. and single pump 123 awarded hydaulic parts. pump,cylinders,dumps. We need min of 3 entrys per class 25$ in enter. Hop starts 3pm


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Sep 17 2010, 10:12 PM~18595363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 17 2010, 08:15 PM~18594833
> *The best monte ss around!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   yup!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Sep 17 2010, 08:15 PM~18594833]
The best monte ss around!!!!



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

<span style=\'colorurple\'>shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> quote=BigMandoAZ,Sep 17 2010, 08:15 PM~18594833]
> The best monte ss around!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'colorurple\'>shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]

:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :biggrin:  GRACIAS POR EL PM YOU SENT ME!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 11:02 PM~18596090
> *TTT
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP JUSTIN! :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW TODAY?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 18 2010, 12:42 AM~18596591
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP JUSTIN! :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW TODAY?
> *


Not going, gotta help my mom move.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 17 2010, 11:59 PM~18596418
> *    yup!
> *


:420: 'SUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 18 2010, 12:44 AM~18596598
> *Not going, gotta help my mom move.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 18 2010, 12:47 AM~18596615
> *
> *


You going?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 17 2010, 06:51 PM~18594255
> *Qvo mando are you going to the show tomorrow
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Art fell sleep at the keys.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 18 2010, 12:48 AM~18596623
> *You going?
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 18 2010, 12:51 AM~18596630
> *I think Art fell sleep at the keys.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> <span style=\'colorurple\'>shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :biggrin:  GRACIAS POR EL PM YOU SENT ME!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
ya sabes bro!!! i tripped out on that pedo!!! some r3al chet que no???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 18 2010, 12:44 AM~18596598
> *Not going, gotta help my mom move.
> *


uz a good justin!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 18 2010, 12:51 AM~18596630
> *I think Art fell sleep at the keys.
> *


naw naw naw,,,,,, not me homie!!!
MR ALL THAT!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Some old footage from the 1996 civic plaza show Frank and Lino in the caddillac hittin everybody up after the show :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHol4Gc8YZY...be_gdata_player


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

See everyone at the Rollerz Show!!!

Fuck its early!! I dont get up this damn early to go to work!!!

Gettin coffee and gettin ready!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2010, 06:01 AM~18596978
> *See everyone at the Rollerz Show!!!
> 
> Fuck its early!! I dont get up this damn early to go to work!!!
> ...


I thought old people got up early TaTa? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2010, 05:01 AM~18596978
> *See everyone at the Rollerz Show!!!
> 
> Fuck its early!! I dont get up this damn early to go to work!!!
> ...


:wow: :wow: I TAKE MY COFFEE WITH CREAM AND SUGAR PLEASE!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :biggrin:  GRACIAS POR EL PM YOU SENT ME!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


ya sabes bro!!! i tripped out on that pedo!!! some r3al chet que no???
[/quote]

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

See you guys at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 18 2010, 05:01 AM~18596978
> *See everyone at the Rollerz Show!!!
> 
> Fuck its early!! I dont get up this damn early to go to work!!!
> ...


wish i was there to check it out... someone take some pics

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rollerz


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 18 2010, 03:26 AM~18596894
> *Some old footage from the 1996 civic plaza show Frank and Lino in the caddillac hittin everybody up after the show :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHol4Gc8YZY...be_gdata_player
> ...


  i remember that show, long time ago...nice video


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CAR WASH ON SUNDAY FOR A FALLEN TIO OF A HOMIE.
KYRENE AND WARNER
If you out that way . Any az siders out there AROUND THE WAY. SHOW SOME LO LO LOVE AZ STYLE.

THX ART :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club's United!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 17 2010, 07:15 PM~18594833
> *The best monte ss around!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MAndo!! Your pics are badd ASS!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats to the ROLLERZ!!!!!!! Good show yesterday! 

Big props to all the Low Lows, bikes and everyone else who was at the event


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

a couple from yesterday


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 18 2010, 10:39 PM~18601747
> *Club's United!!!
> *


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 18 2010, 03:26 AM~18596894
> *Some old footage from the 1996 civic plaza show Frank and Lino in the caddillac hittin everybody up after the show :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHol4Gc8YZY...be_gdata_player
> ...


I REMEMBER US CRUISING CENTRAL IN THAT CADDY & US IN OUR WHITE CADDY HOPPING DOWN PASSED SMITTY'S. GOOD TIMES WE WOULD POST UP AT ACE MUFFLER

BIG LINO THEN 90"d IT OUT SICK ASS CADDY & LATER CAME OUT WITH THE BIG BODY KILLED THE STREETS. SURE MISS SEEING HIM IN THE STREETS. HIS BRO RAY STILL HAS SHOP ON CLARENDON & 38th AVE WORLD WIDE HYDRAULICS

GOOD GENTE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 19 2010, 10:32 AM~18603633
> *a couple from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 17 2010, 06:23 AM~18589547
> *let the count down begin :biggrin:
> *


I DONT WANNA HEAR WHO'S NOT GOINGOR MAYBE!!!! 

WHO'S REALLY FKN GOING THIS YEAR!? IM GOING BECAUSE IT WILL BE MY 1ST TIME GOING FUCK THE SHOW IM GOING FOR THE STREETS! HOPS ETC


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Sep 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18576646
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE RAUL CONTESTA TU CELL LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 19 2010, 01:11 PM~18604348
> *I DONT WANNA HEAR WHO'S NOT GOINGOR MAYBE!!!!
> 
> WHO'S REALLY FKN GOING THIS YEAR!? IM GOING BECAUSE IT WILL BE MY 1ST TIME GOING FUCK THE SHOW IM GOING FOR THE STREETS! HOPS ETC
> *



IDENTITY GONNA THERE 100% PARTY, SHOW, CRUISE, PARTY & PARTY SOME MORE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18604296
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS!
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 18 2010, 07:36 AM~18597337
> *See you guys at the show! :biggrin:
> *



where were you homie! We had a lot of food left. We were giving it away!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MOVIE TO BE DETERMINED


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 19 2010, 12:11 PM~18604348
> *I DONT WANNA HEAR WHO'S NOT GOINGOR MAYBE!!!!
> 
> WHO'S REALLY FKN GOING THIS YEAR!? IM GOING BECAUSE IT WILL BE MY 1ST TIME GOING FUCK THE SHOW IM GOING FOR THE STREETS! HOPS ETC
> *


LIKE MANDO SAYS....IDENTITY WILL BE THERE FRIDAY NITE.... STRATUSFERE!!
COOLER FULL OF BEER, ROLLIN OUT TO THE THE PARTIES!!
SEE U ALL AZ SIDE HOMIES THERE TOO HIT US UP!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2010, 12:56 PM~18604290
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 19 2010, 10:32 AM~18603633
> *a couple from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

WHAT TIME DOES DENNYS START TODAY??


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE OUR SHOW AND THANK YOU FOR STICKING IT OUT IN THE HEAT....CONGRATS TO ALL!! :biggrin: IT WAS OUR FIRST SHOW AND WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AND WE LEARNED ALOT AS A CLUB. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIME.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Sep 19 2010, 03:02 PM~18604874
> *WHAT TIME DOES DENNYS START TODAY??
> *



i think it starts at 5pm


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 19 2010, 03:31 PM~18605004
> *i think it starts at 5pm
> *


THANKS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_ :scrutinize: WHERE ARE ALL THE 0-2 COWBOYS FANS AT!!!??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 19 2010, 04:27 PM~18605265
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 19 2010, 02:26 PM~18604717
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 19 2010, 01:31 PM~18604442
> *Thanks homie
> *


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18605391
> *RAIDERS BABY!!!!*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2010, 07:27 PM~18607309
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: RAIDERS BABY!!!!
> *


IM SORRY,...BUT YOU COULD OF PICKED A BETTER TEAM..........LMFAO!!!!!!.....







































































J/K.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Toni found this song that remind's her of Tata Al!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good job phx Uso's at the rollers show yesterday 8 trophys for 8 entries, we r all warmed up for vegas , lets go get um!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 19 2010, 08:27 PM~18607309
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'> PURO PHILADELPHIA EAGLES AQUI!!!! :biggrin:</span>[/i]*


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Sep 19 2010, 03:30 PM~18604998
> *I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE OUR SHOW AND THANK YOU FOR STICKING IT OUT IN THE HEAT....CONGRATS TO ALL!! :biggrin: IT WAS OUR FIRST SHOW AND WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AND WE LEARNED ALOT AS A CLUB. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIME.
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:squint: rudyrangel :squint:

:biggrin: DON'T DO ANYTHING CRAZY BECAUSE THE COWBOYS ARE 0-2 MIJO!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 20 2010, 12:53 AM~18608980
> *sup
> *


What up? How you doing?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_ :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wow: :wow: _


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 20 2010, 05:57 AM~18609405
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wow: :wow:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Sep 20 2010, 12:53 AM~18608980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 20 2010, 05:57 AM~18609405
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wow: :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Sep 19 2010, 03:30 PM~18604998
> *I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE OUR SHOW AND THANK YOU FOR STICKING IT OUT IN THE HEAT....CONGRATS TO ALL!! :biggrin: IT WAS OUR FIRST SHOW AND WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AND WE LEARNED ALOT AS A CLUB. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIME.
> *


We had a good time out there, thanks for having us


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18607560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good job phx Uso's at the rollers show yesterday 8 trophys for 8 entries, we r all warmed up for vegas , lets go get um!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just want to say thaks to my brothers of USO C.C. for all the soda and water :cheesy: :cheesy:
To my IDENTITY C.C. thaks for la carne asada (next time please put Mados wifes cooking) lol :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 20 2010, 07:40 AM~18609806
> *We had a good time out there, thanks for having us
> *


X93


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 20 2010, 08:03 AM~18609949
> *X93
> *


whats good Gato


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 18 2010, 10:39 PM~18601747
> *Club's United!!!
> *



it was faaawken hot that day , just looking a those pics makes me hot :happysad:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 18 2010, 10:39 PM~18601747
> *Club's United!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 20 2010, 08:51 AM~18610273
> *whats good Gato
> *


Nada aki nomas


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 20 2010, 08:58 AM~18610340
> *it was faaawken hot that day , just looking a those pics makes me hot  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wave: :burn:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18607560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good job phx Uso's at the rollers show yesterday 8 trophys for 8 entries, we r all warmed up for vegas , lets go get um!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GREAT JOB HOMIE'S!


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18605391
> * :scrutinize: WHERE ARE ALL THE 0-2 COWBOYS FANS AT!!!??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Says the guy who's team struggled against one of the worst teams in the league...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 20 2010, 05:57 AM~18609405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD MORNING HOMIES!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS, unity prospect, joe 2 64s

WHAT UP? HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD WEEKEND!!!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18605391
> * :scrutinize: WHERE ARE ALL THE 0-2 COWBOYS FANS AT!!!??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *












Right here :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valledelsol_@Sep 20 2010, 10:44 AM~18611127
> *Says the guy who's team struggled against one of the worst teams in the league...
> *


:biggrin: IT IS ALL GOOD! :thumbsup: THE EAGLES GOT THE WIN THOUGH! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Sep 20 2010, 11:20 AM~18611463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :yes: :yes: I BET LUNA AND RUDY WERE LIKE THIS YESTERDAY!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2010, 10:49 AM~18611168
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIES!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!! :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE CARDINALS vs. RAIDERS "BRAWL" :0 I MEAN GAME ON SUNDAY!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 20 2010, 12:53 AM~18608980
> *sup
> *


:wave: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 20 2010, 06:39 AM~18609540
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 20 2010, 06:42 AM~18609548
> *  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18607560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good job phx Uso's at the rollers show yesterday 8 trophys for 8 entries, we r all warmed up for vegas , lets go get um!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah CONGRATS! We too placed 2 for 2 with our caddy's 
1st & 2nd place. Weather sucked thank God I live near by see ya in Vegas & congratulations once again


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 20 2010, 11:51 AM~18611749
> *Hell yeah CONGRATS! We too placed 2 for 2 with our caddy's
> 1st & 2nd place. Weather sucked thank God I live near by see ya in Vegas & congratulations once again
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO GORDO :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2010, 10:49 AM~18611168
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIES!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: mornin OG :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 20 2010, 10:21 AM~18610952
> *Nada aki nomas
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 20 2010, 11:36 AM~18611618
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:
> *


CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 20 2010, 11:51 AM~18611749
> *Hell yeah CONGRATS! We too placed 2 for 2 with our caddy's
> 1st & 2nd place. Weather sucked thank God I live near by see ya in Vegas & congratulations once again
> *


Big Props!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 19 2010, 07:40 PM~18606905
> *1 SET UNIROYAL 155/80/13 WW $225
> 
> 
> ...


good doing business with you homie thx


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2010, 10:50 AM~18611181
> *ART LOKS, unity prospect, joe 2 64s
> 
> WHAT UP? HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD WEEKEND!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 20 2010, 11:59 AM~18611821
> *CHILLIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 20 2010, 02:47 PM~18613195
> * :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 20 2010, 11:26 AM~18611541
> *:cheesy: :yes: :yes: I BET LUNA AND RUDY WERE LIKE THIS YESTERDAY!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


No they're used to bring disappointed by their damn team hahaha


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DID ANYONE HIT UP CHICHIS YESTERDAY? I WAS PLANNING ON GOING! I TOLD MY OLD LADY IT WAS FOR CHARITY. SOON AS SHE FOUND OUT WERE IT WAS AT SHE PULLED THE PRISON SHANK ON ME! :angry:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Sep 20 2010, 04:28 PM~18614007
> *
> *


WAS UP ??????????????


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2010, 04:32 AM~18609241
> *What up? How you doing?
> *


am good nana how bout you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 20 2010, 05:24 PM~18614549
> *am good nana how bout you?
> *



I'm ok mijo? How are the babies?


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

just wanted to pass on the info that arizona retreaders at 19th ave and hatcher in phx have the mile star 155 80 13 tires for 180 a set, get them before they r all gone


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 20 2010, 11:51 AM~18611749
> *Hell yeah CONGRATS! We too placed 2 for 2 with our caddy's
> 1st & 2nd place. Weather sucked thank God I live near by see ya in Vegas & congratulations once again
> *


Orale wey felicidades nos vemos en Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Sep 20 2010, 06:10 PM~18615049
> *just wanted to pass on the info that arizona retreaders at 19th ave and hatcher in phx have the mile star 155 80 13 tires for 180 a set, get them before they r all gone
> *


I have a few sets still,I can hook up the OG AZ SIDE for $180 a set.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Sep 20 2010, 03:54 PM~18613735
> *No they're used to bring disappointed by their damn team hahaha
> *


:0 :0 :0 I KNOW HUH!!! :biggrin: YOU BETTER BE CAREFUL THAT LUNA DON'T PULL YOU HOMIE CARD!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 20 2010, 04:30 PM~18614022
> *DID ANYONE HIT UP CHICHIS YESTERDAY? I WAS PLANNING ON GOING! I TOLD MY OLD LADY IT WAS FOR CHARITY. SOON AS SHE FOUND OUT WERE IT WAS AT SHE PULLED THE PRISON SHANK ON ME! :angry:
> *


:0 :0 :0 YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOUR LADY YOU WERE GOING TO A EMERGENCY CLUB MEETING!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18614110
> *WAS UP ??????????????
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 20 2010, 05:44 PM~18614757
> *I'm ok mijo? How are the babies?
> *


they good nana getting big


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 20 2010, 10:23 AM~18610967
> *:yes:  :yes:  :wave:  :burn:
> *



suuuup maaaine ....i was hpoing to wake up to some torta tuesday pics :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 21 2010, 06:15 AM~18619849
> *suuuup maaaine ....i was hpoing to wake up to some torta tuesday pics  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 06:29 AM~18619919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 21 2010, 04:30 AM~18619563
> *Good morning AZ
> *


x2!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 21 2010, 06:57 AM~18620110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 06:29 AM~18619919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 06:48 AM~18620062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaayuuuuuuuum :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 09:17 AM~18621076
> *
> *


daaammmmmmm :wow: 
good job on all the pics 
x64:thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :x: :wow: :biggrin: :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 21 2010, 10:04 AM~18621386
> *daaammmmmmm :wow:
> good job on all the pics
> x64:thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

nice pix cochino..... :thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 06:36 AM~18619974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 06:39 AM~18619992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT A WINNER!


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

13x7 72spoke daytons gold nip and hub as you can see 1 was half ass repaired since it looks to have a bullet hole. all hold air and 1 has a bent spoke. have curbage and road rash but still good to throw on your daily .i would paint the lip and they should be good . (all pre-stamped 225) gold is a little faded on all of them.(i painted the lip black so they look a little better not really

*350$ with tires at 50%*


























*$285 no adapters or knockoffs* :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 21 2010, 11:14 AM~18622019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP BRO ? :420: 2 WKS 2 DAYS TILL VEGAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 21 2010, 02:07 PM~18622973
> *WAS UP BRO ? :420: 2 WKS 2 DAYS TILL VEGAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up billy!!this is gus!rogers cuzin.you goin to vegas.. :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 21 2010, 01:36 PM~18623289
> *what up billy!!this is gus!rogers cuzin.you goin to vegas.. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir !!!! was up gus ? how u doin homie ?


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 21 2010, 02:39 PM~18623317
> *yes sir !!!!  was up gus ? how u doin homie ?
> *


nuthin just doin the same old shit.working.if you need tires hit me up bro ill hook u up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 07:04 AM~18620147
> *what up homie
> X85  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE!  JUS ENJOYING THE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 06:39 AM~18619999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 21 2010, 01:39 PM~18623317
> *yes sir !!!!  was up gus ? how u doin homie ?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BILLY! :biggrin: I MIGHT BE GOING TO VEGAS TOO! :x: :x: :x: HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is Vise President of the Glendale Az Chapters hydro set up! Done by Franks Hydraulics in Phx Az!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 21 2010, 01:59 PM~18623549
> *This is Vise President of the Glendale Az Chapters hydro set up! Done by Franks Hydraulics in Phx Az!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 21 2010, 10:17 AM~18621076
> *
> *


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 21 2010, 03:11 PM~18623693
> *
> 
> 
> ...















































MAS TORTAS!!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2010, 02:52 PM~18623470
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *





























AND MORE TORTAS!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2010, 02:05 PM~18623631
> * LOOKS VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


YES IT IS.....
Thanks for the comment homie.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 12:03 PM~18622391
> *nice pix cochino..... :thumbsup:
> *


i learned from the best on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2010, 01:45 PM~18623387
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE!  JUS ENJOYING THE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :thumbsup: :naughty:
> *


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anybody know wats the next show :wow:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2010, 01:57 PM~18623524
> *:wave: WHAT UP BILLY! :biggrin: I MIGHT BE GOING TO VEGAS TOO! :x: :x: :x: HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?
> *


ive been ok ...just ready 2 to party in vegas and show vegas how AZ SIDE gets down


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 21 2010, 01:07 PM~18622973
> *WAS UP BRO ? :420: 2 WKS 2 DAYS TILL VEGAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST TRYING TO STAY UP MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER....... :nicoderm: YOU NO HOW WE DEWS .


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2010, 12:45 PM~18623387
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE!  JUS ENJOYING THE PICS YOU POSTED FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!! :thumbsup: :naughty:
> *


X Sixty 4!!!!
Thanks for the Pix Curtis!!! You nominated for Torta Slayer of the Month!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 21 2010, 03:15 PM~18624927
> *ive been ok ...just ready 2 to party in vegas and show vegas how  AZ SIDE</span>  gets down
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Hell Yea, you rolling with Vato?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18626298
> *X Sixty 4!!!!
> Thanks for the Pix Curtis!!! You nominated for Torta Slayer of the Month!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 21 2010, 02:39 PM~18623996
> *YES IT IS.....
> Thanks for the comment homie.
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 21 2010, 04:15 PM~18624927
> *ive been ok ...just ready 2 to party in vegas and show vegas how  AZ SIDE  gets down
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18626298
> *X Sixty 4!!!!
> Thanks for the Pix Curtis!!! You nominated for Torta Slayer of the Month!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TIME FOR THE LATE NIGHT "TORTA TUESDAY" PICS!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ok homies that's it for me good night and enjoy the rest of torta tuesday!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Mando! A couple of those were questionable.......I think you know which ones! :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 21 2010, 10:37 PM~18628940
> *Mando!  A couple of those were questionable.......I think you know which ones! :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize: WHICH ONES!!?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 21 2010, 10:31 PM~18628886
> *ok homies that's it for me good night and enjoy the rest of torta tuesday!!!
> *


:cheesy: THOSE WERE SOME NICE PICS YOU POSTED OG PLAYER!!! :thumbsup: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 22 2010, 04:36 AM~18629961
> *:wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wow:
> *


Sup Mando, Nice pics!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 21 2010, 02:18 PM~18623782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup AZ!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

What up AZ side?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 21 2010, 06:58 PM~18626324
> *Hell Yea, you rolling with Vato?
> *


nope am leaving on thursday ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 22 2010, 07:21 AM~18630424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Sep 22 2010, 07:13 AM~18630384
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 22 2010, 07:21 AM~18630424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Does anyone know when and where is the Car Pool Car Show?_


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn myspace freaks!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 22 2010, 05:35 AM~18629957
> *:cheesy: THOSE WERE SOME NICE PICS YOU POSTED OG PLAYER!!! :thumbsup: HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *



Thanks Mando I am ok I was on cloud nine last night with my meds so posted up some tortas for you all :biggrin:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT'S UP EAST SIDE!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 22 2010, 07:28 AM~18630854
> *nope am leaving on thursday ...
> *


Hell Yea i will be there fri afternoon!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 22 2010, 09:44 AM~18631543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam whats up with that sharpie bandit :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 02:05 PM~18633265
> *dam whats up with that sharpie bandit  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hahaha thats what i said!i posted that cuz i thought it was fukin funny.. :roflmao:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 21 2010, 08:51 PM~18628465
> *:biggrin: TIME FOR THE LATE NIGHT "TORTA TUESDAY" PICS!!! :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up AZ


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 22 2010, 02:59 PM~18633712
> *whats up AZ
> *


what up mikey


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CAR POOL CAR SHOW. ITS THIS WEEKEND IN MESA. WHO GOTS INFO?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 22 2010, 09:33 AM~18631431
> *Here's whats nexts Homie's!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


_


NO HERE IS WHATS NEXT!!! POSTING THE WRONG FLYER FOR A WHILE BRO!!!! THIS IS THE REAL FLYER!!!! :biggrin: 









_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 22 2010, 10:33 AM~18631431
> *Does anyone know when and where is the Car Pool Car Show?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 22 2010, 02:41 PM~18634076
> *CAR POOL CAR SHOW. ITS THIS WEEKEND IN MESA. WHO GOTS INFO?
> *


*
Just Google and You Might Just Find!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 22 2010, 02:45 PM~18634123
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Yup can't blame it on me cause mando told him the last time he posted it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave: 




*15 more days* :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 22 2010, 02:33 PM~18634019
> *what up mikey
> *


DAY DREAMING ABOUT MY NEXT BEER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 20 2010, 09:34 PM~18617465
> *:0 :0 :0 YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOUR LADY YOU WERE GOING TO A EMERGENCY CLUB MEETING!
> *


SHIT WAS ALL OVER THE RADIO!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCKING DBACKS!!! SET A ANOTHER WORLD RECORD!!!!

1403 SEASON STRIKEOUTS!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18634433
> *:wave:
> 15 more days  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



BIRTHDAY SHOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Sep 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18634433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IT WISH I WAS GOING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18634615
> *BIRTHDAY SHOTS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT IS GOING ON ARIZONA??? :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks OG!
My bad Mando....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 22 2010, 05:06 PM~18635340
> *Thanks OG!
> My bad Mando....
> *


no problem homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 22 2010, 04:39 PM~18634615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude hide in some ones trunk!! lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 22 2010, 05:44 PM~18635611
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> Dude hide in some ones trunk!! lol
> *



YEAH RIGHT GOTTA WATCH THE KIDS GIRL OR I WOULD GIRL... sHIT VEGAS WOULDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH US 3 GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C+Sep 22 2010, 04:17 PM~18634433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just don't get too drunk mando... last year>>

Before:










and after a couple shots:



almost got wheeled out of the Majestics banquet... well at least this guy did :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Sep 22 2010, 08:15 AM~18630743
> *What up AZ side?
> *


:wave: 'SUP JACOB :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 22 2010, 10:52 AM~18632140
> *Thanks Mando I am ok I was on cloud nine last night with my meds so posted up some tortas for you all :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 22 2010, 06:40 PM~18636088
> *I like this one better  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



good times last year!!! more this year!!!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 4 Members: 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ, rudyrangel, LADY C

Identity in the house!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Sep 22 2010, 07:37 PM~18636648
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 4 Members: 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ, rudyrangel, LADY C
> 
> Identity in the house!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 08:29 PM~18636558
> *good times last year!!! more this year!!!
> *



And none of this shit either!!! lol












:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 07:29 PM~18636558
> *good times last year!!! more this year!!!
> *


:0 :0 JUST DON'T GET TOO DRUNK AND PASS OUT ON YOUR STOMACHE IN FRONT OF LUNA HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 22 2010, 08:43 PM~18636725
> *:0 :0 JUST DON'T GET TOO DRUNK AND PASS OUT ON YOUR STOMACH IN FRONT OF LUNA HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Sep 22 2010, 07:37 PM~18636648
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 4 Members: 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ, rudyrangel, LADY C
> 
> Identity in the house!!
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18636715
> *And none of this shit either!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE BORRACHO MANDO!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18636731
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> And none of this shit either!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 22 2010, 06:33 AM~18630174
> *Sup Mando, Nice pics!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > And none of this shit either!!! lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18636715
> *And none of this shit either!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


your mad cuz he was huggin me later!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 07:53 PM~18636868
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP CHAWPS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

got my bike ready for vegas!!!!! B.U.I. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 22 2010, 08:58 PM~18636949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao yes you grab asses hahaha


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 09:00 PM~18636985
> *got my bike ready for vegas!!!!! B.U.I. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



Aww where is the side car for Luna and Knightstalker??? lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > And none of this shit either!!! lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18637013
> *I don't have a clue on how to use photoshop and I put that lol that's all you while intoxicated LOL
> Lmfao yes you grab asses hahaha
> *



that was LUNA


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 22 2010, 12:36 PM~18633037
> *Hell Yea i will be there fri afternoon!
> *


kool ...c ya there !!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 22 2010, 12:36 PM~18633037
> *Hell Yea i will be there fri afternoon!
> *


are u showing ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 08:04 PM~18637048
> *that was LUNA
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Sep 22 2010, 08:05 PM~18637959
> *are u showing ?
> *


Not this year were going for the fun!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 08:00 PM~18636985
> *got my bike ready for vegas!!!!! B.U.I. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of tires are those?


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 22 2010, 08:00 PM~18636985
> *got my bike ready for vegas!!!!! B.U.I. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Yo I wish I had this bike for the weekend, we going out to Laughlin and its bike fest this weekend. My brothers taking the Ducati out, and im taking the family...It just aint fair mane....lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 22 2010, 10:17 PM~18639334
> *What kind of tires are those?
> *


the kind you put on a bike!!! :biggrin: "Google it" :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Sep 22 2010, 11:15 PM~18639315
> *Not this year were going for the fun!
> *


kool .....hell ya ....fun we will have


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 23 2010, 08:12 AM~18641107
> *the kind you put on a bike!!! :biggrin: "Google it" :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. BUCK!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Sep 23 2010, 12:27 AM~18639742
> *Yo I wish I had this bike for the weekend, we going out to Laughlin and its bike fest this weekend. My brothers taking the Ducati out, and im taking the family...It just aint fair mane....lol
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

whats good everyone?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :drama: :drama: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18642318
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:  :drama:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:biggrin: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18642318
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:  :drama:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



It's not friday why are you so happy??? :dunno: :dunno: 





















J/K :biggrin: How are you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18642469
> *:biggrin: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :wave:
> *


What up Mando how's it going?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIRSTY THURSDAYS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 23 2010, 10:15 AM~18642087
> *whats good everyone?
> *


BUD LIGHT IS GOOD! WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 11:33 AM~18642780
> *BUD LIGHT IS GOOD! WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE?
> *


just trying to get my truck ready for vegas


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 22 2010, 06:53 PM~18636219
> *:wave: 'SUP JACOB :biggrin:
> *


nothn jus anther day homie.how you doin bro?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 23 2010, 11:36 AM~18642808
> *just trying to get my truck ready for vegas
> *


LUCKY YOU!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18642469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here at work on my lunch eatin a burrito and im watchin
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

























































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 23 2010, 11:36 AM~18642808
> *just trying to get my truck ready for vegas
> *


what carnal!!!!  
havent forgot about you!!! :biggrin: 
actually need to get at you got some ?'s for you...... :0 
and how much more on ur truck left to get her where u want her??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 12:13 PM~18643141
> *LUCKY YOU!
> *


not really got way to much crap to do :angry:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:29 PM~18643295
> *what carnal!!!!
> havent forgot about you!!!  :biggrin:
> actually need to get at you got some ?'s for you...... :0
> ...


whats good bro......... shit she still has quite a bit


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:18 PM~18643194
> *what up carnal!
> whats good with the torta  :ninja: slayer!!
> here at work on my lunch eatin a burrito and im watchin
> ...


burn me a copy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 23 2010, 12:30 PM~18643308
> *whats good bro......... shit she still has quite a bit
> *


ya i havent did nada for my truck,,,,,,no ends,,, aint easy bein the oldest... and single,,, but if i can do for my family,, and am able,,, i will... so my truck has to wait!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 23 2010, 12:31 PM~18643318
> *burn me a copy
> *


you got VERY IMPORTANT PRIMER!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 23 2010, 12:31 PM~18643318
> *burn me a copy
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 12:40 PM~18643394
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


VIP
VERY IMPORTANT PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 23 2010, 08:58 AM~18641959
> *:rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. BUCK!
> *


What up Mando!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:51 PM~18643480
> *VIP
> VERY IMPORTANT PLAYER :biggrin:
> *



And you know this mannnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHAT IS UP ??

Az Lowrider, ART LOKS, locdownmexikan, Art Buck


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

LvLRWFTEx1Y?fs=1&hl=en_US"
YAAAAAAAAAAAA THE MOVIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Sep 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18643699
> *WHAT IS UP ??
> 
> Az Lowrider, ART LOKS, locdownmexikan, Art Buck
> *


WHAT UP CLEMENTE!!!!!!!!!!!  


>


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:35 PM~18643349
> *you got VERY IMPORTANT PRIMER!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY O.G. AZ. SIDE.......FOR ALL YOU HARD CORE OAKLAND RAIDER FANS OUT THERE....I HAVE TWO TICKETS FOR THIS SUNDAYS GAME........SEC. 112, ROW 8 SEATS 11 & 12.....FACE VALUE IS $105.00 PER TICKET........THE FIRST $150.00 TAKES 'EM.........SEATS ARE ON THE 20 YARD LINE..........SEND ME A PM IF YOU WANT 'EM..........YES LUNA I KNOW........WE COWBOY FANS.......DOING THIS FOR A FRIEND.............


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> WHAT UP CLEMENTE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> NO HERE IS WHATS NEXT!!! POSTING THE WRONG FLYER FOR A WHILE BRO!!!! THIS IS THE REAL FLYER!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 23 2010, 02:26 PM~18644314
> *HEY O.G. AZ. SIDE.......FOR ALL YOU HARD CORE OAKLAND RAIDER FANS OUT THERE....I HAVE TWO TICKETS FOR THIS SUNDAYS GAME........SEC. 112, ROW 8 SEATS 11 & 12.....FACE VALUE IS $105.00 PER TICKET........THE FIRST $150.00 TAKES 'EM.........SEATS ARE ON THE 20 YARD LINE..........SEND ME A PM IF YOU WANT 'EM..........YES LUNA I KNOW........WE COWBOY FANS.......DOING THIS FOR A FRIEND.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 02:54 PM~18644516
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME REAL ****** SHIT RITE THERE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 02:57 PM~18644542
> *THATS SOME REAL ****** SHIT RITE THERE
> *



why are you a cowgirl fan too :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > NO HERE IS WHATS NEXT!!! POSTING THE WRONG FLYER FOR A WHILE BRO!!!! THIS IS THE REAL FLYER!!!! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:01 PM~18644576
> *why are you a cowgirl fan too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: regal85, Rollin73, ART LOKS

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:01 PM~18644576
> *why are you a cowgirl fan too :biggrin:
> *


NAW! BOTH OF THEMS TEAM SUCK!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 03:19 PM~18644741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn and you say our teams suck but yours is gay!!!! :biggrin: 

























hahahahaha J/K Homie we all have our teams good or bad as long as were are true fans thats all that matters!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:24 PM~18644789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Damn and you say our teams suck but yours is gay!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...











I DON'T KNOW! RAIDERS SEEM GAY! :biggrin: 

THEY MUST HAVE SWIMMED ACROSS THE BAY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

AND BEFORE TATA SAYS ANYTHING!









COWBOYS FANS CAN'T USE THE GAY JOKES ON 49ERS FANS ANYMORE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 03:33 PM~18644855
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Fukn mikey!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: I' gonna stop cause this is a lowrider thread :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ok just one more :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Love this caddy!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:41 PM~18644931
> *ok just one more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











LAST ONE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP JACOB?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Did anyone post what movie was selected for the drive in gig??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 23 2010, 03:46 PM~18644966
> *Did anyone post what movie was selected for the drive in gig??
> *


Now Playing At West Wind Glendale 9 Drive-In 

Alpha and Omega - 

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore - 

Despicable Me - 

Devil - 

Easy A - 

Grown Ups - 

Iron Man 2 - 

Nanny McPhee Returns - 

Resident Evil: Afterlife - 

Takers - 

The Last Exorcism - 

The Other Guys - 

The Town - 

Toy Story 3 - 

You Again -


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 03:55 PM~18645067
> *Now Playing At West Wind Glendale 9 Drive-In
> 
> Alpha and Omega -
> ...



No "Machete"??? :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 23 2010, 04:06 PM~18645190
> *No "Machete"??? :angry:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN! :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 03:55 PM~18645067
> *Now Playing At West Wind Glendale 9 Drive-In
> 
> Alpha and Omega -
> ...


TAKERS :biggrin:


IF YOU NO TAKERS YOUR KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 23 2010, 03:55 PM~18645067
> *Now Playing At West Wind Glendale 9 Drive-In
> 
> Alpha and Omega -
> ...







They should have went old school with


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Sep 23 2010, 12:09 PM~18643101
> *nothn jus anther day homie.how you doin bro?
> *


 I HAVE BEEN JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:18 PM~18643194
> *what up carnal!
> whats good with the torta  :ninja: slayer!!
> here at work on my lunch eatin a burrito and im watchin
> ...


:biggrin: I AM DOING AIIIIIGHT HOMIE! JUS BEEN CHILLIN AT THE CASA WIT DA FAMILIA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 11:22 AM~18642665
> *What up Mando how's it going?
> *


:wave: HELLO MONICA! :biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD  JUS CHILLIN CHILLIN AS USUAL!  WHAT YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 23 2010, 01:08 PM~18643647
> *What up Mando!
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH MR. BUCK  JUS CHILLIN AT HOME


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 23 2010, 06:43 PM~18647235
> *:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH MR. BUCK  JUS CHILLIN AT HOME
> *


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:36 PM~18644894
> *Fukn mikey!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I' gonna stop cause this is a lowrider thread  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


More Like A Lowrider Myspace Thats Wat It Is


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

What's up big justin!!!!! I bet now that ur cars gettin doped up u got Two faced mofo tryin to hang off ur PEE PEE.


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18644950
> *Love this caddy!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ya og !!!!!!!!its nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the lay out in the mag bad


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

see me at the movies on saturday!!!!!!!!!!GREENBAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 23 2010, 01:31 PM~18643847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO GREENBAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 03:41 PM~18644931
> *ok just one more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 04:24 PM~18645332
> *They should have went old school with
> 
> 
> ...


GET A FREE PRISON SHANK WITH YOUR PURCHASED TICKET!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 24 2010, 01:40 AM~18649641
> *lmao :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT FUNNY PUTO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 24 2010, 01:40 AM~18649641
> *lmao :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO PINCHE CABRON!!! 























:biggrin: J/K HOMITO! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 24 2010, 06:39 AM~18650315
> *ITS NOT FUNNY PUTO!
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 24 2010, 08:03 AM~18650400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 24 2010, 06:54 AM~18650372
> *:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY!! :wave:
> *


just waiting for 5pm so I could turn into "Drunk-azz"


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18651030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :x: :naughty: x64 :biggrin:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18651030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Sep 24 2010, 12:25 AM~18649392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az side???? long time no see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

here you go BIGBERM! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 10:52 AM~18651919
> *here you go BIGBERM!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 23 2010, 04:24 PM~18645332
> *They should have went old school with
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot "Heartbreakers"....
Only the baddest Lowrider movie ever!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

SORRY HOMIES.....THE RAIDER TICKETS FOR SUNDAYS GAME HAVE BEEN SOLD JUST A FEW MINUTES AGO...........


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2010, 10:51 AM~18651912
> *whats up az side???? long time no see!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we know!!!!!!!!! you justin az are best friends ever since you guys met :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BEN HAS BEEN MISSING TUESDAY ARE NOT THE SAME    
DAMM IM HATIN :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: LOL!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2010, 10:51 AM~18651912
> *whats up az side???? long time no see!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: QUE PASA AMIGO BEN!!! :wave: IS EVERYTHING OK WITH YOU HOMIE!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18651030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TOMORROW











GOING TO BE A GOOD TIME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

So what movie was selected???????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 24 2010, 12:21 PM~18652546
> *
> 
> So what movie was selected???????
> *



ill be posting it in a second


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 12:26 PM~18652601
> *ill be posting it in a second
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Eva Mendes:naughty: :naughty: , Samuel L. Jackson, Michael Keaton, Dwayne Johnson, Lindsay Sloane, Ray Stevenson, Steve Coogan


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

COME ON MANDO!!!!!!!!

That first flick is a chick flick :angry:

I know Luna is into that kind of chit man, but come on............ :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 24 2010, 01:12 PM~18652969
> *COME ON MANDO!!!!!!!!
> 
> That first flick is a chick flick :angry:
> ...


 :0


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18642018
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:
> *


what up hommie, I'm chillen in Laughlin for bike fest, I been meaning to thank you again for the hook up on the pin striping. It came out bad ass... My computer at home messed up on me it won't let me down load pics, it's purl cell phone right know....


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2010, 10:51 AM~18651912
> *whats up az side???? long time no see!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whatzzzz up big perm big worn big sperm :wow: 
whatz up homie :biggrin: 
:wave: :scrutinize: hno: :loco: :werd: :nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Sep 24 2010, 10:23 AM~18651701
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Chuck send me your #


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 24 2010, 01:12 PM~18652969
> *COME ON MANDO!!!!!!!!
> 
> That first flick is a chick flick :angry:
> ...



Justin from UCE picked it! He been hanging out with Luna!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 24 2010, 12:07 AM~18649309
> *What's up big justin!!!!! I bet now that ur cars gettin doped up u got Two faced mofo tryin to hang off ur PEE PEE.
> *


Cars looking good but will be glad when its done, hopefully it will be done soon.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 24 2010, 01:36 PM~18653126
> *whatzzzz up big perm big worn  big sperm  :wow:
> whatz up homie  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :scrutinize:  hno:  :loco:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :rimshot:
> *


Ben will you Please show this vato how to post pic's on here?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 24 2010, 02:15 PM~18653416
> *Ben will you Please show this vato how to post pic's on here?
> *


ben to busy to show me 
he BIG PERM hno: 
SO LIL HECTOR CALM DOWN 
I GOT THIS :biggrin: 


THESE ARE MY PIC HOMIE 


:biggrin: 






 





:thumbsup: 






:dunno: 





:burn: 





:buttkick: 





:nono: 



:scrutinize: 


:tongue: 



:banghead: 



:werd: 





:loco: 









:nicoderm: 


:rimshot: 






J/K 

LOL

TTMFT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 24 2010, 02:29 PM~18653469
> *ben to busy to show me
> he BIG PERM  hno:
> SO LIL HECTOR  CALM DOWN
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 12:37 PM~18652686
> *Eva Mendes:naughty:  :naughty: , Samuel L. Jackson, Michael Keaton, Dwayne Johnson, Lindsay Sloane, Ray Stevenson, Steve Coogan
> *


I WANT TO SEE BOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 24 2010, 02:42 PM~18653551
> *I WANT TO SEE BOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I C U JOE 










:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

tHE OTHER GUYS IS GOOD MOVIE


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

whats up fellow AZ riders


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 24 2010, 02:45 PM~18653577
> *I      C      U      JOE
> :nicoderm:
> *


are you stocking me ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

LvLRWFTEx1Y?fs=1&hl=en_US"
JUSTINAZ what's up???? are you going to the movies tomorrow???i think you should :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 24 2010, 04:15 PM~18654262
> *are you stocking me ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


only if u have a 64 :biggrin: 
:rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Pendaykos!!!!! :biggrin: How is everyone tonite?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 24 2010, 02:52 PM~18653629
> *tHE OTHER GUYS IS GOOD MOVIE
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'>EVA MENDEZ........ :cheesy: NUFF SAID!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the store is on 59th ave and Glendale , been there for a minute but my boy word just took over the place , cool guy check him out he can match store prices and beat them , ill post more later  

KC AUTO PAINTS , formally known as AUTO COLOR CONNECTIONS


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 24 2010, 04:43 PM~18654430
> *only if u have a 64  :biggrin:
> :rimshot:
> *













sorry joe    i got one of these 72 mc convert


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 24 2010, 10:51 AM~18651912
> *whats up az side???? long time no see!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up Ben :wave: how you been homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18651030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tarzan :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 24 2010, 05:55 PM~18654903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Sep 24 2010, 04:25 PM~18654313
> *LvLRWFTEx1Y?fs=1&hl=en_US"
> JUSTINAZ what's up???? are you going to the movies tomorrow???i think you sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


will not be there, going to get my kids tommorow.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I know we have a vehicles classified section, just posting this up for Albert.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562406


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18656154
> *will not be there, going to get my kids tommorow.
> *


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA JUSTINAZ IS GOING TO THE MOVIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IM J/K HOMIE FOR REALS!!!!!GO HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 24 2010, 09:52 PM~18656573
> *I know we have a vehicles classified section, just posting this up for Albert.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562406
> *


Nice Car :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Sep 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18653116
> *what up hommie, I'm chillen in Laughlin for bike fest, I been meaning to thank you again for the hook up on the pin striping. It came out bad ass... My computer at home messed up on me it won't let me down load pics, it's purl cell phone right know....
> *


   HAVE FUN IN LAUGHLIN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 24 2010, 10:15 PM~18656760
> *   HAVE FUN IN LAUGHLIN HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


Dont kick over any of the bikes !!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 24 2010, 04:48 PM~18654476
> *Sup Pendaykos!!!!! :biggrin: How is everyone tonite?
> *


:squint: QUE DICE ESTE VIEJITO!!?? :squint:




:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttmft


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 10:16 PM~18656772
> *Dont kick over any of the bikes !!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKsd8z6scw
dammm it JUSTINAZ knocking bikes over video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!j/k homie lol


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Mane, Ima stick to low riding events only... There asking 45.00 to get into the show grounds..... No ma mes


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*



Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Sep 23 2010, 07:40 PM~18647187--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(MANDOS69C/10 @ Sep 23 2010, 07:40 PM) [snapback]18647187[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>:wave: HELLO MONICA! :biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD  JUS CHILLIN CHILLIN AS USUAL!  WHAT YOU DOING?


Click to expand...

*_

HEY HOMIE  I AM DOING GOOD JUST TAKING CARE OF THE KIDS :biggrin: AND CHILLIN'...GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING GOOD  





Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 12:18 AM~18649363
*ya og !!!!!!!!its nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: the lay out in the mag bad
*

Click to expand...


I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET GONNA HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT.. WHAT MONTH IS IT IN?




Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:36 AM~18650305
*GET A FREE PRISON SHANK WITH YOUR PURCHASED TICKET!
*

Click to expand...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND YOURS COMES WITH A BUDLIGHT





Originally posted by Ben'[email protected] 24 2010, 10:51 AM~18651912
*whats up az side???? long time no see!!!!!!!!!! 
*

Click to expand...


WHAT UP HOMIE? HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?

<!--QuoteBegin-Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 24 2010, 11:04 AM~18652007
*You forgot "Heartbreakers"....
Only the baddest Lowrider movie ever!
*[/quote]


MY BAD FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE!!  

[/b]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 25 2010, 08:18 AM~18658472
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


sup drunk ass :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 07:36 AM~18658547
> *sup drunk ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

good morning az side!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2010, 01:43 PM~18653196
> *Justin from UCE picked it! He been hanging out with Luna!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 25 2010, 10:23 AM~18658968
> *
> *


oh hey justin didnt see you there!!!! lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 25 2010, 10:38 AM~18659043
> *oh hey justin didnt see you there!!!! lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 10:41 AM~18659061
> *:roflmao:
> *



sup homie! you cruzin out to the movies tonight?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 25 2010, 08:18 AM~18658472
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


x2!!! :thumbsup: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 08:36 AM~18658547
> *sup drunk ass :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 'SUP MR. T! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 25 2010, 11:10 AM~18659226
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 'SUP MR. T! :wave:
> *


Just at work.... :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 25 2010, 02:58 AM~18657841
> *
> 
> HEY HOMIE    I AM DOING GOOD JUST TAKING CARE OF THE KIDS  :biggrin: AND CHILLIN'...GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING GOOD
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 11:10 AM~18659234
> *Just at work.... :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18656154
> *will not be there, going to get my kids tommorow.
> *


Its a family function dawg take your kids :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2010, 12:11 PM~18659594
> *Its a family function dawg take your kids  :wow:
> *


yea, Dawgy Dawg :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 12:50 PM~18659742
> *yea, Dawgy Dawg :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

6PM TONIGHT! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 25 2010, 02:28 PM~18660419
> *6PM TONIGHT! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



fixed......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Sep 25 2010, 03:33 PM~18660445
> *fixed......
> *


lol thanks homie!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 25 2010, 03:28 PM~18660419
> *6PM TONIGHT! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:
Wife is Making some Ceviche and we will be headed out that way


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 25 2010, 03:28 PM~18660419
> *6PM TONIGHT! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





SMART IDEA JUST WISH WOULD OF BEEN IN NOVEMBER BECAUSE Sept/October still warm certain days


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 25 2010, 04:49 PM~18660849
> *SMART IDEA JUST WISH WOULD OF BEEN IN NOVEMBER BECAUSE Sept/October still warm certain days
> *


if all goes well there will be plenty more of these :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

whats up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 25 2010, 08:58 PM~18662225
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP CURTIS :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

DUKE'S....ERICS 1949....


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Check this out the 1997 civic plaza car show it's filmed by the one and only BIG RICH from SPIRIT Car Club
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAbdqKmIeP4...be_gdata_player


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: Had a good time at the drive ins thanx Identity c.c and Uce c.c :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Sep 26 2010, 01:14 AM~18663175
> *:biggrin: Had a good time at the drive ins thanx Identity c.c and Uce c.c :thumbsup:
> *


it was good seen you clemente :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: K.I.T.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 25 2010, 11:21 PM~18662864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good morning AZ. What's going on 4 2day


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

any body got pics of the hop last night in the east valley?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 25 2010, 05:00 PM~18660922
> *if all goes well there will be plenty more of these  :biggrin:
> *


It actually wasn't bad at all seems weather was on our side. It was cool atleast now we can know what to take next time


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Whatz Good AZside :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 25 2010, 11:21 PM~18662864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We Uce & Identity want to thank everyone who cruised out to the movie nite last night! Goodtimes with good friends & family! Plus the weather was real nice!!!! We want to thank all the clubs that rolled in last night! 

Majestics
Steady dippin
Individuals
Knights image
Spirit
Dukes
Phoeniquera Classics
Rollerz only
Old School
Intruders

and a grip of solo riders


Thanks again and we will see all of you in vegas!!!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Ya it was funny last night. What's up 4 2 day?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES PASSING TRU


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

IF ANYBODY IS SELLING A 1949-1954 CHEVY TRUCK OR ANY CHEVY RAG TOPS LET ME KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 25 2010, 10:21 PM~18662864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 26 2010, 09:29 AM~18664456
> *We Uce & Identity want to thank everyone who cruised out to the movie nite last night! Goodtimes with good friends & family! Plus the weather was real nice!!!! We want to thank all the clubs that rolled in last night!
> 
> Majestics
> ...


We misse La Gente!!! Sorry Fellas!!! Thanks for hangin out!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

can somebody just explain what just happen at the game?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

FUCK.FUCK FUCK!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Sep 26 2010, 04:37 PM~18666508
> *can somebody just explain what just happen at the game?
> *


Kicker kick ball

Kicker kick to the left

Kicker missed field goal

Kicker should be shot


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18666533
> *Kicker kick ball
> 
> Kicker kick to the left
> ...


 :werd: 




But I still hate anderson...... replace him now


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18666533
> *Kicker kick ball
> 
> Kicker kick to the left
> ...


Fuck that got LUCKY!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Sep 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18666648
> *Fuck that got LUCKY!!!
> *


AZmobn is a Raiders FAN! but yes CARDS did get lucky!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 26 2010, 03:12 PM~18666335
> *We misse La Gente!!! Sorry Fellas!!! Thanks for hangin out!!
> *


"missed"......... pendejo! :uh:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2010, 05:24 PM~18666831
> *AZmobn is a Raiders FAN!  but yes CARDS did get lucky!
> *


TWISE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2010, 06:26 PM~18666844
> *"missed"......... pendejo! :uh:
> *



:0 


Why so violent Arty? :angry:  

:squint:


j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18666533
> *Kicker kick ball
> 
> Kicker kick to the left
> ...


It looked like he missed that shit on purpose


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 25 2010, 04:57 PM~18660593
> *What's up AZ
> *



que onda compa when u dropping off your seats?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666883
> *It looked like he missed that shit on purpose
> *


missed it 3 times


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2010, 05:24 PM~18666831
> *AZmobn is a Raiders FAN!  but yes CARDS did get lucky!
> *


Yes, I am...it was a great game!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666883
> *It looked like he missed that shit on purpose
> *



that foo made a 55 yarder and misses that cheap shot...fuck, I'm a Raiders fan but they suck :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Janikowski was the Cards MVP!  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2010, 04:26 PM~18666844
> *"missed"......... pendejo! :uh:
> *


Ya, but we didnt "misse" your ass!!! Puto!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 26 2010, 05:59 PM~18667063
> *Janikowski was the Cards MVP!    :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 26 2010, 05:26 PM~18667278
> *Ya, but we didnt "misse" your ass!!! Puto!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good! Joto!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18666533
> *Kicker kick ball
> 
> Kicker kick to the left
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Go Cardinals A Z baby! Now if they can win on christmas whatever happens the rest of the season will be good :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin: 



:roflmao: 
:thumbsup:
:rofl: 
:scrutinize: 
:nicoderm: 
:x: 
:rimshot: 
:drama: 


we won go cards
your kicker should be :twak: over :twak: and over :twak: 
your kicker kicks like this :buttkick: 




lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I owe janikowski a beer for that game :biggrin: Cardinals tried to give the game away thank god for the raiders :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 26 2010, 07:44 PM~18668018
> *Go Cardinals A Z baby! Now if they can win on christmas whatever happens the rest of the season  will be good :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x 64 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


no luck just skills the better team won :biggrin:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

AZ. baby!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 26 2010, 07:49 PM~18668077
> *I owe janikowski a beer for that game :biggrin: Cardinals tried to give the game away thank god for the raiders :biggrin:
> *


i owe him a 6 pack lol :wow: 
i think janikowski is a die hard cardinals fan :scrutinize: 

:h5:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 26 2010, 04:35 PM~18666883
> *It looked like he missed that shit on purpose
> *


I would too if i played for Fadiers


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: x 64
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> no luck just skills the better team won  :biggrin:
> [/quote


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 26 2010, 07:50 PM~18668090
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: x 64
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> no luck just skills the better team won  :biggrin:
> *


IT was ALL LUCK no SKILLS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18669388
> *IT was ALL LUCK no SKILLS.
> *


:uh: :uh: LUCK IS WHAT THE COWBOYS HAD TODAY!!!! :biggrin: THEY FINALLY WON A GAME!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18666533
> *Kicker kick ball
> 
> Kicker kick to the left
> ...


:0 :0 THAT FOOLIO WAS ALL NERVOUS ON THE SIDELINE hno: hno: HE WAS LOOKIN LIKE A ROOKIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18669388
> *IT was ALL LUCK no SKILLS.
> *


calm down homie the girls will get serv :biggrin: on the 25 :wow: 
if not i will do a house call on u :wow: 


















j/k



lol :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 26 2010, 09:53 PM~18669535
> *:0 :0 THAT FOOLIO WAS ALL NERVOUS ON THE SIDELINE hno: hno: HE WAS LOOKIN LIKE A ROOKIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 26 2010, 09:57 PM~18669571
> *calm down homie the girls will get serv  :biggrin: on the 25  :wow:
> if not i will do a house call on u  :wow:
> j/k
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

i c u rudy :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18669586
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18669618
> *i c u  rudy :biggrin:
> *


RUUUUUUUUUDY!!!!! :twak: :twak: YOU ARE NOT DREAMING HOMIE! :biggrin: YOUR TEAM WON TODAY!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 26 2010, 09:57 PM~18669571
> *calm down homie the girls will get serv  :biggrin: on the 25  :wow:
> if not i will do a house call on u  :wow:
> j/k
> ...


WE will see what happens on DEC.25


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18669650
> *RUUUUUUUUUDY!!!!! :twak: :twak: YOU ARE NOT DREAMING HOMIE! :biggrin: YOUR TEAM WON TODAY!!!! :rimshot:
> *


What's up homie dont make me do a house call on u lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

im not a raider fan but i just finished this mural tonight for a homie


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Hell ya, that's fuckin clean. Nice work homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 26 2010, 10:13 PM~18669738
> *What's up homie dont make me do a house call on u lol.
> *


:0 :0 :0 LET ME JUS CHARGE MY BATTERIES AND PUT MY PUMPS BACK IN AND I AM READY FOR YOUR HOUSE CALL HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Sep 26 2010, 10:44 PM~18670026
> *Hell ya, that's fuckin clean. Nice work homie
> *


if you were talking to me, THAKNS BRO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18669840
> *im not a raider fan but i just finished this mural tonight for a homie
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: LOOKS REALLY NICE!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

I was


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks bros... my broncos sucked ass today


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18669840
> *im not a raider fan but i just finished this mural tonight for a homie
> 
> 
> ...



I AM TILL I DIE :biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18667323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LACES OUT!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good morning AZ. STL RAMS 4 life. Ya I know they suck right now, I'm riding with them


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did anyone who is showing in Vegas get their Confirmation yet?????? :around: hno: :dunno: :dunno: 
Should be in this week!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Check out this Monte familia!!!_ :wow: 

















.








.









The Girls

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Need a flyer for the Vega's Show...... :dunno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 27 2010, 09:43 AM~18672179
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18670305
> *I AM TILL I DIE  :biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 27 2010, 06:28 AM~18671056
> *LACES OUT!
> *


:yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: WHAT UP AZ SIDE'S "BORRACHO"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!! :biggrin:  REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

paint jobs starting at 1500 basecoat clearcoat /3000 candy with stripe n leaf/includes jams and full detrim


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: x64


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Sep 27 2010, 06:46 AM~18671096
> *Good morning AZ. STL RAMS 4 life. Ya I know they suck right now, I'm riding with them
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New Member- Jessie: Phx Az Chapter!_ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *


<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF IDENTITY!!!!!!!!!!!!  ell ya!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 27 2010, 10:10 AM~18672393
> *:wave: 'SUP!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up Mando :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:27 AM~18672964
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF IDENTITY!!!!!!!!!!!!  ell ya!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18672797
> *paint jobs starting at 1500 basecoat clearcoat /3000 candy with stripe n leaf/includes jams and full detrim
> 
> 
> ...


goootimes


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2010, 12:07 PM~18672797
> *paint jobs starting at 1500 basecoat clearcoat /3000 candy with stripe n leaf/includes jams and full detrim
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that compa mikes old cadillac?that caddy was badass!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 27 2010, 11:29 AM~18672972
> *whats up Mando  :wave:
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE  WHAT IS GOOD WITH YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 27 2010, 11:19 AM~18672912
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:27 AM~18672964
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF IDENTITY!!!!!!!!!!!!  ell ya!!!!!
> *


:wave: QUE PASA ART :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 27 2010, 11:31 AM~18672986
> *X2
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO AMIGITO GATITO! :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18672797
> *paint jobs starting at 1500 basecoat clearcoat /3000 candy with stripe n leaf/includes jams and full detrim
> 
> 
> ...


they look bad azz :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Qvo Curtis!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Sep 27 2010, 01:40 PM~18674027
> *Qvo Curtis!
> *


nada homie  just here waisting time at work :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz up clemente :wave: 
i c u :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 27 2010, 11:18 AM~18672902
> *New Member- Jessie: Phx Az Chapter! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 26 2010, 10:11 PM~18669715
> *WE will see what happens on DEC.25
> *


lets bet a 12 pack :ugh:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHAT UP JOE 2 64 S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT IS UP AZ SIDE :wave: :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Sep 27 2010, 03:59 PM~18675133
> *WHAT UP JOE 2 64 S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


how have u been


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 27 2010, 10:23 AM~18672494
> *:yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: WHAT UP AZ SIDE'S "BORRACHO"!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nothin' just fucking with every 
faders fan I see! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18672797
> *paint jobs starting at 1500 basecoat clearcoat /3000 candy with stripe n leaf/includes jams and full detrim
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy is bad ass!


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 27 2010, 03:53 PM~18675085
> *lets bet a 12 pack :ugh:
> *


U r on homie 12 pack it is then.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 27 2010, 04:06 PM~18675188
> *how have u been
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *



sweet dont forget your turntable :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 27 2010, 02:53 PM~18675085
> *lets bet a 12 pack :ugh:
> *


THEY MAKE 12 PACKS STILL????? IDENTITY DONT BET FOR LESS THEN A 30 PACK BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 27 2010, 04:21 PM~18675847
> *sweet dont forget your turntable :cheesy:
> *


Shit I forgot!!! Oh well, we are outside in the sun!! no turntable needed!! LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 27 2010, 05:01 PM~18675702
> *U r on homie 12 pack it is then.
> *



Don't you know we don't setal for less then a 30 pack! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:29 PM~18675922
> *THEY MAKE 12 PACKS STILL????? IDENTITY DONT BET FOR LESS THEN A 30 PACK BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *



I think we should fine him!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 27 2010, 04:34 PM~18675958
> *I think we should fine him!!!
> *


Hell ya.......Rudy Fined!!! three "12 packs" !!!!  Pay up in Vegas!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:31 PM~18675940
> *Shit I forgot!!! Oh well, we are outside in the sun!! no turntable needed!! LOL!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



you got indoors fool!!! mark didnt text you back


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 27 2010, 05:33 PM~18675951
> *Don't you know we don't setal for less then a 30 pack! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


30pack and 2 bottles of beer salt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18675982
> *you got indoors fool!!! mark didnt text you back
> *


Liar Liar!!! Ima be with my IDENTITY FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin: Outsiiiiide!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18675958
> *I think we should fine him!!!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18675972
> *Hell ya.......Rudy Fined!!! three "12 packs" !!!!  Pay up in Vegas!!!
> *



or LUNAS gonna tax that ass in the hotel room!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:37 PM~18675999
> *Liar Liar!!! Ima be with my IDENTITY FAMILIA!!!!  :biggrin: Outsiiiiide!
> *



nope in the middle of perfect score, and cherry 64 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 04:38 PM~18676006
> *or LUNAS gonna tax that ass in the hotel room!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUKER , WHY U GATTA BRING UP **** SHIT ????? :wow:  :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:39 PM~18676020
> *FUKER , WHY U GATTA BRING UP **** SHIT ????? :wow:    :uh:
> *



cuz you 2 are the only 2 "guys" sharing a room in vegas!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18676017
> *nope in the middle of perfect score, and cherry 64 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YA WITH KROMEIT FROM KLIQUE ACROSS FROM ME AND THE DE ABLAS ON THE OTHER SIDE!!! AINT HAPPENING ESE!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18675982
> *you got indoors fool!!! mark didnt text you back
> *



Now we should fine him for lying to you !!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 04:40 PM~18676025
> *cuz you 2 are the only 2 "guys" sharing a room in vegas!
> *


HEY BRO.....REMEMBER WHOS CREDIT CARD THE ROOMS ARE ON.........
































YES MINE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18676039
> *Now we should fine him for lying to you !!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


you want to rack up beers so you dont have to buy any!!!!!















win/win either way we will be drunk!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18676025
> *cuz you 2 are the only 2 "guys" sharing a room in vegas!
> *



Sounds like someone wants to bed with you!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 27 2010, 04:42 PM~18676039
> *Now we should fine him for lying to you !!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


SHIIIIT MANDO OWES LIKE 10 G'S TO THE CLUB FOR ALL HIS FINES!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18676043
> *HEY BRO.....REMEMBER WHOS CREDIT CARD THE ROOMS ARE ON.........
> YES MINE!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Luna you can tax rudy all you want to!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18676053
> *you want to rack up beers so you dont have to buy any!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thats right!!!! beer,beer,beers :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Sep 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18676054
> *Sounds like someone wants to bed with you!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BIG MANDO IS TURNING THIS THREAD INTO THE **** SIDE!!! CUT UR SHIT PUTO!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18676055
> *SHIIIIT MANDO OWES LIKE 10 G'S TO THE CLUB FOR ALL HIS FINES!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18676083
> *BIG MANDO IS TURNING THIS THREAD INTO THE **** SIDE!!! CUT UR SHIT PUTO!!
> *


nope not me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18676034
> *YA WITH KROMEIT FROM KLIQUE ACROSS FROM ME AND THE DE ABLAS ON THE OTHER SIDE!!! AINT HAPPENING ESE!!
> *



kinda looks like ur dissapointed Mr Luna???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18676503
> *kinda looks like ur dissapointed Mr Luna???
> *


NAA MANDO IS TALKIN SHIT!! AS USUAL!!  IM BEING REAL!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 07:00 PM~18676703
> *NAA MANDO IS TALKIN SHIT!! AS USUAL!!  IM BEING REAL!!
> *


ya i know homie just givin you the biziness!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

off topic poppin tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18675534
> *Nothin' just fucking with every
> faders fan I see! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18676025
> *cuz you 2 are the only 2 "guys" sharing a room in vegas!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

tripple thumbs down


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18676060
> *Luna you can tax rudy all you want to!!!!
> *


Shit AL going to tax u all nite long because when u start drinking it makes it easy for AL.lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Sep 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18677408
> *Shit AL going to tax u all nite long because when u start drinking it makes it easy for AL.lol
> *



I dont have to worry!!! Al passes out around 8pm! I dont start partying til 10!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18664456
> *We Uce & Identity want to thank everyone who cruised out to the movie nite last night! Goodtimes with good friends & family! Plus the weather was real nice!!!! We want to thank all the clubs that rolled in last night!
> 
> Majestics
> ...


YEAH BUDDY! VEGAS READY OR NOT HERE WE COME!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Check out this Monte familia!!!_ :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

THE LAST GIRL LOOKS LIKE SHE GOT BEAT UP WITH A SHARPIE MARKER! LMAO 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18676025
> *cuz you 2 are the only 2 "guys" sharing a room in vegas!
> *


HEY HEY HEY.......
WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS. LOL

Mando If He Tells U His Ass Hurts That He Must Of Fell Off The Stairs & He's In A Single Floor Hotel.......Well U Already Know What Happened.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18672797
> *paint jobs starting at 1500 basecoat clearcoat /3000 candy with stripe n leaf/includes jams and full detrim
> 
> 
> ...


1 Sick INDIVIDUALS CADILLAC 
Also Homie GoodTimes Rivi Boat Tail...... GLASSED OUT PAINT!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Sep 27 2010, 11:47 AM~18673119
> *:0  is that compa mikes old cadillac?that caddy was badass!
> *


SURE IS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

Saturday, October 30th Trunk and Treat Car Show! Top 3 awards in all classes with $300, $200, $100 Best of Show and $100 Best Bike of Show. Call (480) 215-1398 for exhibitor and vendor registration. Kids 17 and under free Bike registration! Presented by Fantastic Swapmart and Motorsport Showcase


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 27 2010, 08:35 PM~18677748
> *HEY HEY HEY.......
> WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS. LOL
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

tortas time


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 27 2010, 07:38 PM~18677137
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Check out this Monte familia!!!_ :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


torta tuesday pics :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *



:0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning Az


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 03:25 AM~18679733
> *tortas time
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 28 2010, 06:56 AM~18680163
> *Good morning Az
> *


WHAT UP GATO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ill contribute to torta tuesday :wow: :wow: :wow: 

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/27733 i was like :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hoooly shit check this out :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: ....this ones a keeper :wow: :wow: 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...Ot4gzFIVzb58CIH


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 07:17 AM~18680260
> *hoooly shit check this out  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: ....this ones a keeper  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...Ot4gzFIVzb58CIH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18664456
> *We Uce & Identity want to thank everyone who cruised out to the movie nite last night! Goodtimes with good friends & family! Plus the weather was real nice!!!! We want to thank all the clubs that rolled in last night!
> 
> Majestics
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ruben Madrigal likes this 
Ruben [email protected] there you go... did you enjoy vegas? and it's your grandson K-N-I-G-H-T-S-T-A-L-K-E-R 17 hours ago · Like 
Al Luna We went already mijo? Damn!! I wonder how my car did!! Good talking to u B-I-G M-A-N-D-O!! Lo 17 hours ago · Like 
Ruben Madriga ol... fuckin tata.. that's your other grandson... the gay one member?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" THE BEST THINGS IN LIFE " :thumbsup: 

IS TO SPEND TIME WITH MY GRANDBABY :h5: 

:h5: :h5: :h5: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WOO HOO!!!! :naughty: TORTA TUESDAY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 









IT'S THE CAT THAT IS " THE MEANONE !! "
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 10:28 AM~18681630
> *:biggrin: WOO HOO!!!! :naughty: TORTA TUESDAY!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 10:45 AM~18681766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy mother of all chi chis :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 28 2010, 10:55 AM~18681842
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2010, 12:15 PM~18682420
> *Holy mother of all chi chis :wow:
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin: 'SUP TERMITE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 12:15 PM~18682418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18682647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 09:59 AM~18681875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAM! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 01:38 PM~18683072
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


chillin homie  nice pics Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18682806
> *THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn!!! YOUR GIVEN THOSE RIMS AWAY BEN G/L :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 01:42 PM~18683113
> *:thumbsup: Q-VOLE CARNAL! :wave:
> *


WHAT UP TORTA TUESDAYS IN EFECTIVO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 28 2010, 01:59 PM~18683253
> *BAM! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:  MORE LIKE BAM :boink: BAM :boink: BAM :boink: !!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 28 2010, 02:06 PM~18683305
> *chillin homie  nice pics Mando
> *


 GRACIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 02:15 PM~18683398
> *WHAT UP TORTA TUESDAYS IN EFECTIVO!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: SIMON CACHATON! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 02:18 PM~18683411
> *:cheesy:  MORE LIKE BAM :boink: BAM :boink: BAM :boink: !!!!
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 11:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Sep 28 2010, 03:55 PM~18684532
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 01:40 PM~18683091
> *:cheesy: :biggrin: 'SUP TERMITE :wave:
> *


Just passing thru :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2010, 04:23 PM~18684845
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18682806
> *THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!! THANKS HORMIGA!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 01:44 PM~18683131
> *:wave: WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE??? HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18683317
> *Damn!!! YOUR GIVEN THOSE RIMS AWAY BEN G/L  :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW HOMIE BUT TIMES ARE ROUGH AND THEY ARE A SET I GOT STUCK WITH AND I HAD THEM FOR WAY TOO LONG!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Sep 28 2010, 03:03 PM~18683873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIES???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

im thirsty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18685294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHIS BORRACHOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18685293
> *WHATS UP HOMIES???
> *


what up big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good to see you homie,,,, and hope u sell them thangs!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gordobig818,

WHATS UP HOMIE???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:07 PM~18685316
> *what up big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> good to see you homie,,,, and hope u sell them thangs!!!!
> *


THEY ARE SOLD ALREADY... THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 05:03 PM~18685274
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!! THANKS HORMIGA!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:14 PM~18685404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18685294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 05:13 PM~18685394
> *THEY ARE SOLD ALREADY... THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!!
> *


hear at work,,,,, readin,,,im a nerd,,,, knowledge is power homie!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT IS UP ARIZONA :wave: :wave:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18672638
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!!! IDENTITY CC HAS CONFIRMATION AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!  :biggrin:   REPRESENTING THE AZ SIDE TO THE FULLEST!!!
> *


Nice Congrats!!! We got confrimed as well! See you there Luna! 

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 05:04 PM~18685284
> *I KNOW HOMIE BUT TIMES ARE ROUGH AND THEY ARE A SET I GOT STUCK WITH AND I HAD THEM FOR WAY TOO LONG!!!
> *


i hear ya homie


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 27 2010, 11:15 AM~18672882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya, its about time I find some 1 out here in AZ.


----------



## sixtripin (Aug 12, 2009)

83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO











































:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18685294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Water!!!



:biggrin: ....J/K


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2010, 04:33 PM~18684979
> *Just passing thru :wow:
> *


:biggrin: ORALE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18687813
> *Water!!!
> :biggrin: ....J/K
> *


:0 :0 :yes: :yes: WELL HE DID SAY HE WAS THIRSTY!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 05:04 PM~18685281
> *WHATS UP HOMIE???  HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


:biggrin: NOTHING MUCH BEN  JUS TRYIN TO TURN NUTHIN INTO SUMTIN!!  CONGRATS ON SELLING THOSE WHEELS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Sep 28 2010, 05:10 PM~18685899
> *Nice Congrats!!! We got confrimed as well! See you there Luna!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yezzzerr!, make sure we have a few cold ones too!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtripin_@Sep 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18687513
> *83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Nice


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687949
> *Yezzzerr!, make sure we have a few cold ones too!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP LUNA :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtripin_@Sep 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18687513
> *83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE CUTTY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixtripin_@Sep 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18687513
> *83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 06:24 AM~18680053
> *:0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


you ready for vegas wey?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixtripin_@Sep 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18687513
> *83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!! :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562800

AZ Side, If you haven't seen this thread check it out and show your love for Roll'n and add the Firefox Persona!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 29 2010, 12:19 AM~18689855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562800
> 
> AZ Side, If you haven't seen this thread check it out and show your love for Roll'n and add the Firefox Persona!
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 12:03 PM~18682806
> *THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Dam they sold already?? U got anymore?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 29 2010, 01:19 AM~18689855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562800
> 
> AZ Side, If you haven't seen this thread check it out and show your love for Roll'n and add the Firefox Persona!
> ...


 :wow: nice... :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 08:14 PM~18688153
> *:wave: WHAT UP LUNA :biggrin:
> *


How u doin Mando??  I am good, almost Vegas time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 01:59 PM~18683250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtripin_@Sep 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18687513
> *83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



dam i like this one :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

anyone know where there are shops for rent with a lift? the plan is to open up shop for jan but i looking around :dunno: shit or a lift for sale


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Sep 28 2010, 07:14 PM~18686536
> *Hell ya, its about time I find some 1 out here in AZ.
> *


a homie i been down since 1978 wit my old ass......
i heard them all,,,the lambs lololo
but im still down.
and by the way we had the best super bowl GAME in history !!!!!
QUE NO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 07:50 AM~18691284
> *anyone know where there are shops for rent with a lift?  the plan is to open up shop for jan but i looking around :dunno: shit or a lift for sale
> *


Fire and Water Intl' Church - 1937 E Diamond St., Phx., AZ 602-257-1937



WHAT UP CARNALITO!!! HEY HIT THIS CHURCH UP,,,,I KNOW AWHILE BACK THEY HAD A LIFT BRAND NEW :cheesy: DONATED TO THEM,,, I THINK THEY WERE ASKIN ALOT BUT,,,,DONT HURT TO HIT THEM UP,,,TELL EM FERNANDOS ALIGNMENT TOLD U ABOUT THEM,,,,THE PASTOR IS PASTOR GUS,,,, HE COOL GENTE!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 29 2010, 10:43 AM~18692476
> *a homie i been down since 1978 wit my old ass......
> i heard them all,,,the lambs lololo
> but im still down.
> ...


Whats good ART :wave: how you been carnal


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 29 2010, 10:39 AM~18692437
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Sep 29 2010, 11:37 AM~18692766
> *Whats good ART :wave: how you been carnal
> *


QVO CARNAL.... IM GOOD HOMIE,,JUST WORK IS ALL I KNOW,,,,NEW HOURS FROM 11 TO 7 , BUT I STILL COME IN EARLY AND SOMETIMES I STAY LATE.... FUCKIN WITH MY MUSIC,,, READIN UP ON TECK STUFF,,WORKIN ON AND FIXIN COMPUTERS,,, OR JUST COLD CHILLIN,,, AND THEN I GO HOME AND GO TO SLEEP,,,, AND DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN!  

AND NO **** JUST IN CASE!! :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 29 2010, 12:00 PM~18692957
> *QVO CARNAL.... IM GOOD HOMIE,,JUST WORK IS ALL I KNOW,,,,NEW HOURS FROM 11 TO 7 , BUT I STILL COME IN EARLY AND SOMETIMES I STAY LATE.... FUCKIN WITH MY MUSIC,,, READIN UP ON TECK STUFF,,WORKIN ON AND FIXIN COMPUTERS,,, OR JUST COLD CHILLIN,,, AND THEN I GO HOME AND GO TO SLEEP,,,, AND DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN!
> 
> AND NO **** JUST IN CASE!! :0
> ...


same here homie, same shit different day :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Where can I get some club shirts done at? Started a new club and need to get some shirts made.


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18693473
> *Where can I get some club shirts done at? Started a new club and need to get some shirts made.
> *


my wife has a screen printing machine to make logos on t-shirts, she's selling for $120. you can save alot of money. pm me for details


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK THIS IS FOR ALL MY AZ SIDE RAZA THAT IS GOIN TO VEGAS!!!!!

I CANT MAKE IT,,, AS BAD AS I WANT TO GO.... JUST GOT TO TEND TO MY FAMILY FIRST......  

BUT FOR THE RIDE OUT THERE,,, I GOT A GANG OF MUSIC FOR YOU..
TO MAKE THAT RIDE SHORT I GOT OLDIES,, OLD SCHOOL, RAP, SLOW JAMS,,,
ALOT OF GOOD MUSIC.
IM GONNA MIX UP SOME STUFF THIS WEEK,CUSTOM CD'S. 
SO IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME FOR DETAILS..


ART :loco:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18693473
> *Where can I get some club shirts done at? Started a new club and need to get some shirts made.
> *


phx tees!!! Da homie from Spirit CC
Someone help me with info ......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:40 PM~18685631
> *hear at work,,,,, readin,,,im a nerd,,,, knowledge is power homie!!!
> *


ok nerd.. i mean homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 28 2010, 08:56 PM~18687921
> *:biggrin: NOTHING MUCH BEN  JUS TRYIN TO TURN NUTHIN INTO SUMTIN!!  CONGRATS ON SELLING THOSE WHEELS! :thumbsup:
> *


it was about time huh!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 29 2010, 01:55 PM~18693889
> *phx tees!!! Da homie from Spirit CC
> Someone help me with info ......
> *


*(602) 575-6518 *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687949
> *Yezzzerr!, make sure we have a few cold ones too!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up luna????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 29 2010, 01:05 AM~18690180
> *Dam they sold already?? U got anymore?
> *


a year later!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 29 2010, 01:47 PM~18693819
> *OK THIS IS FOR ALL MY AZ SIDE RAZA THAT IS GOIN TO VEGAS!!!!!
> 
> I CANT MAKE IT,,, AS BAD AS I WANT TO GO.... JUST GOT TO TEND TO MY FAMILY FIRST......
> ...


hook me up homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 29 2010, 01:55 PM~18693885
> *
> *


whats good homie??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2010, 02:01 PM~18693965
> *ok nerd.. i mean homie!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KEEPS ME CALM......  

FOOD FOR THE SOUL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2010, 02:05 PM~18693996
> *hook me up homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM ME WITH WHAT YOU WANT BEN,,,,  
OR YOU JUST WANT SOME DJ MIXES?? :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 29 2010, 02:07 PM~18694008
> *KEEPS ME CALM......
> 
> FOOD FOR THE SOUL!!! :biggrin:
> *


i can think of other things to keep me calm!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hoe in the house!!!! whats up homie???


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 29 2010, 01:55 PM~18693889
> *phx tees!!! Da homie from Spirit CC
> Someone help me with info ......
> *


Thank you


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2010, 02:04 PM~18693982
> *(602) 575-6518
> *


thank you!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2010, 02:04 PM~18693982
> *(602) 575-6518
> *


THANKS BIG DOG!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 29 2010, 02:26 PM~18694174
> *THANKS BIG DOG!!!!
> *


you got it toyota!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 02:24 PM~18694156
> *Thank you
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW CLUB ESE!
WHAT YOU NAME IT ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2010, 02:09 PM~18694025
> *i can think of other things to keep me calm!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18694193
> *GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW CLUB ESE!
> WHAT YOU NAME IT ?
> *


This is the name


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 29 2010, 01:04 PM~18693983
> *whats up luna????
> *


Dont give me that look Puto> I called and texted ur big ass and u never answered. I was on 35th and Southern!! waitin!!!!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

WHATS UP MR. LUNA


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz up Mr luna :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 02:51 PM~18694324
> *This is the name
> 
> 
> ...


q-vo homie!!!!!
bendiciones on ur new club carnal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

and big mando AZ :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 29 2010, 03:16 PM~18694495
> *Dont give me that look Puto> I called and texted ur big ass and u never answered. I was on 35th and Southern!! waitin!!!!
> *


maybe you shudda called his big head and not his ass Al... :0 
2 totally different regions!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 29 2010, 02:26 PM~18694580
> *maybe you shudda called his big head and not his ass Al... :0
> 2 totally different regions!
> *


Jus give me my "drivin to Vegas" CD !!!!  LOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> WHATS UP MR. LUNA
> Sup Bro!!! Is ur ride ready for Los Begas????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtripin_@Sep 28 2010, 08:24 PM~18687513
> *83 MAJENTA CUTTY T-TOPS PW,PB,PS,OSTRICH DOWN V-8 PATERNED DOWN AND STRIPE FOR SALE 6500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


seen it parked in mesa today!!! good luck with the sale homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 29 2010, 03:16 PM~18694495
> *Dont give me that look Puto> I called and texted ur big ass and u never answered. I was on 35th and Southern!! waitin!!!!
> *


and tata i got ur mixes for you!!!!

no ****!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 29 2010, 03:29 PM~18694608
> *6fo Jo!!! What up Homey!!! Hows the fo's??
> *


MY CADDYS READY BUT I GOT DECLINED THEY SAID OVER BOOKED ALREADY


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Sep 29 2010, 03:32 PM~18694641
> *MY CADDYS READY BUT I GOT DECLINED THEY SAID OVER BOOKED ALREADY
> *


Hey Gibby they told me that one time and I took my car to vegas and they still let me in!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 02:51 PM~18694324
> *This is the name
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on ur new club 
theres all ways haters out there watching what u do :wow: what u drive :wow: 
but stay strong and keep ur head up :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Sep 29 2010, 03:34 PM~18694657
> *good luck on ur new club
> theres all ways haters out there watching what u do :wow:  what u drive  :wow:
> but stay strong and keep ur head up :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 01:51 PM~18694324
> *This is the name
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER CAR CLUB IN AZ MAKING THE LIFESTYLE STRONGER!!! 
CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK!! SEE YOU ROLLIN OUT THERE BRO!!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Sep 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18694655
> *Hey Gibby they told me that one time and I took my car to vegas and they still let me in!!!
> *


i think im gonna try it. thxs :thumbsup: cuz i built that car jus 4 Vegas this year


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 29 2010, 03:29 PM~18694608
> *6fo Jo!!! What up Homey!!! Hows the fo's??
> *


still working on them lil tight with money 
right now so i have to sell my 54 belair 
so i can finsh one :biggrin: so i can 
be just like u when i grow up :biggrin: 
with a bad azz 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 29 2010, 03:52 PM~18694812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
dammmm im buying u a 6 pack 

for those pics :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

DAMN CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS!!!!!! Bubba and Mando checkin LAS VEGAS Blvd last year!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18695626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz fotos


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18695626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 29 2010, 03:16 PM~18694495
> *Dont give me that look Puto> I called and texted ur big ass and u never answered. I was on 35th and Southern!! waitin!!!!
> *


he never does pinche putote


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 07:50 AM~18691284
> *anyone know where there are shops for rent with a lift?  the plan is to open up shop for jan but i looking around :dunno: shit or a lift for sale
> *


  I told you weyy


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 29 2010, 03:52 PM~18694812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lick


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, BigMandoAZ


Manico status early huh? :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I was having a shitty morning then bam! Tits and ass.... :boink:
:boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please come and support this chapter....
when the other chapters could'nt make it they were there......_ :happysad:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 29 2010, 04:02 PM~18694893
> *DAMN CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS!!!!!!  Bubba and Mando checkin LAS VEGAS Blvd last year!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S STILL THE BADDEST PICTURE EVER TALK ABOUT DOING BIG THINGS CLEAN ASS HOPPER TOO.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 28 2010, 05:07 PM~18685317
> *gordobig818,
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE???
> *


Que rollo big dog! Listo para aser un desmadre en las Vegas?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS A BAD ASS COCHINA!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 09:03 AM~18700656
> *Que rollo big dog! Listo para aser un desmadre en las Vegas?
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :biggrin:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

THIS SHOW POSTPONED????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 07:20 AM~18700002
> *I was having a shitty morning then bam! Tits and ass.... :boink:
> :boink:
> *


same here!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW who is this? DAMN


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18701241
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :biggrin:
> *


Que rollo Mando! Aqui nomas falling in love with that suiza taking pics in the mirror. Damn that bitch is thicker than a fkn snickers! 
Any of u RYDERZ going to Sin City? 
Its gonna be my 1st time for Lowrider show in Vegas, last time I was gonna go BUT week prior caught a case. I'm staying home this week lol. a huevo I'm gonna go.


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18701900
> *Que rollo Mando! Aqui nomas falling in love with that suiza taking pics in the mirror. Damn that bitch is thicker than a fkn snickers!
> Any of u RYDERZ going to Sin City?
> Its gonna be my 1st time for Lowrider show in Vegas, last time I was gonna go BUT week prior caught a case. I'm staying home this week lol. a huevo I'm gonna go.
> *


que onda homie como andamos me saluda all compa mike cuando lo mire


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whatz going down this weekin AZ


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18701900
> *Que rollo Mando! Aqui nomas falling in love with that suiza taking pics in the mirror. Damn that bitch is thicker than a fkn snickers!
> Any of u RYDERZ going to Sin City?
> Its gonna be my 1st time for Lowrider show in Vegas, last time I was gonna go BUT week prior caught a case. I'm staying home this week lol. a huevo I'm gonna go.
> *


you going compa te echas una por mi viejon


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> Whatz going down this weekin AZ


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 11:33 AM~18701957
> *que onda homie como andamos me saluda all compa mike cuando lo mire
> *


Simon Que si lo Mando saludos Al compa Mike cuando lo miro you guys gonna tear up Vegas too como siempre


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 30 2010, 12:51 PM~18702728
> *you going compa te echas una por mi viejon
> *


I have to go homie been too long over due Tengo que ayir antes que se acaba el mundo HA HA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HOW DO THEY DO THIS!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 30 2010, 02:20 PM~18703582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hydraulics :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18701900
> *Que rollo Mando! Aqui nomas falling in love with that suiza taking pics in the mirror. Damn that bitch is thicker than a fkn snickers!
> Any of u RYDERZ going to Sin City?
> Its gonna be my 1st time for Lowrider show in Vegas, last time I was gonna go BUT week prior caught a case. I'm staying home this week lol. a huevo I'm gonna go.
> *


easy gangster.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 30 2010, 02:32 PM~18703663
> *Hydraulics :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 30 2010, 02:47 PM~18703782
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 30 2010, 02:32 PM~18703663
> *Hydraulics :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


nah bro its airbags!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 30 2010, 02:20 PM~18703582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alot of aircylenders have a prt on the bottom that sucks the air out the cylender


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 29 2010, 03:23 PM~18694556
> *
> *



E0kn5JjMlCg?fs


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 30 2010, 02:29 PM~18704115
> *alot of aircylenders have a prt on the bottom that sucks the air out the cylender
> *


Yup thats how Lunas 64 does it!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2010, 03:54 PM~18704334
> *Yup thats how Lunas 64 does it!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 30 2010, 02:20 PM~18703582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ask JMONEY ???he does it w/t his monte all the time


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2010, 02:54 PM~18704334
> *Yup thats how Lunas 64 does it!! :biggrin:
> *


*BULLSHIT!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP AZ SIDE? JUST WANNA WISH EVERYONE GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS!! DRIVE SAFELY HOMIES!!*


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: God bless her daddy for not pullin out that time.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Cause thats a miracle..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 04:16 PM~18704555
> *BULLSHIT!
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 04:18 PM~18704582
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 30 2010, 04:16 PM~18704562
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE? JUST WANNA WISH EVERYONE GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS!! DRIVE SAFELY HOMIES!!
> *


thanks OG


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:21 PM~18704058
> *nah bro its airbags!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so where u guys drinking this year????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 30 2010, 04:32 PM~18704726
> *so where u guys drinking this year????
> *



we are going to start at IHOP right after the cars are loaded!!!then where ever we go after that! lol are you drinking this year????


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 04:35 PM~18704760
> *we are going to start at IHOP right after the cars are loaded!!!then where ever we go after that! lol are you drinking this year????
> *


Yes he will be drinking , he just don't know it yet. We might start at the NASCAR Cafe again this year.start off with the beer towers, like last year.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 30 2010, 05:04 PM~18705028
> *Yes he will be drinking , he just don't know it yet. We might start at the NASCAR Cafe again this year.start off with the beer towers, like last year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 30 2010, 05:04 PM~18705028
> *Yes he will be drinking , he just don't know it yet. We might start at the NASCAR Cafe again this year.start off with the beer towers, like last year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 09:03 AM~18700656
> *Que rollo big dog! Listo para aser un desmadre en las Vegas?
> *


Ke rollo wey kuando sales para vegas


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 4 Members: 97TownCar, Lunas64, ART LOKS, locdownmexikan

Tata!! Art!! Gato!! What's up cabrones!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Sep 30 2010, 06:31 PM~18705688
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 4 Members: 97TownCar, Lunas64, ART LOKS, locdownmexikan
> 
> Tata!! Art!! Gato!! What's up cabrones!!
> *


what up homie,,,,,, just got done watchine the movie hno: CASE 39,,,,,,
NOW THATS A TRIPPY FLICK!!!!!  

BOUT TO GO HOME AND ENJOY THIS 6PACK THAT A HOMIE :biggrin: HOOKED ME UP WIT  
AND IM PRETTTY SURE THERE GONNA ENJOY THE MUSIC!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

WELL HASTA MANANA HOMIE,,,,, :wave:
ART LOKS HEADN TO DA CANTONE!!!!!!!!!! my workday is done!!!! :wow: 
CIAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 30 2010, 06:25 PM~18705645
> *Ke rollo wey kuando sales para vegas
> *


what up gato!!!
did u buy some nice headfones??  

no **** for the ****'s


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Sep 30 2010, 07:00 PM~18705900
> *what up homie,,,,,, just got done watchine the movie hno: CASE 39,,,,,,
> NOW THATS A TRIPPY FLICK!!!!!
> 
> ...


Damn I wanna see that movie I didn't know it was out already :cheesy:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

IN NEED OF A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?
I HAVE ONE SPACE LEFT FOR VEGAS TRIP, PM FOR PRICE AND SCHEDULE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Sep 30 2010, 08:50 PM~18706305
> *IN NEED OF A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?
> I HAVE ONE SPACE LEFT FOR VEGAS TRIP, PM FOR PRICE AND SCHEDULE
> 
> ...


  GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE HOMIES, RUBEN TAKES CARE OF YOUR RIDE


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Sep 30 2010, 07:50 PM~18706305
> *IN NEED OF A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?
> I HAVE ONE SPACE LEFT FOR VEGAS TRIP, PM FOR PRICE AND SCHEDULE
> 
> ...


Posted on FACEBOOK for you


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Sep 30 2010, 04:31 PM~18704712
> *thanks OG
> *



You're Welcome Homie!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Sep 30 2010, 06:25 PM~18705645
> *Ke rollo wey kuando sales para vegas
> *


LA NETA DUNNO IF FRIDAY MORNING MIDDAY OR LA NOCHE BUT THE SOONER THE BETTER! Quando salen ustedes cholos?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Sep 30 2010, 07:50 PM~18706305
> *IN NEED OF A TRANSPORT TO VEGAS?
> I HAVE ONE SPACE LEFT FOR VEGAS TRIP, PM FOR PRICE AND SCHEDULE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

check out this web page 

blvdmagz.ning.com


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

WHAT IT DOO AZ


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 30 2010, 01:52 PM~18703830
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 01:46 PM~18703284
> *Simon Que si lo Mando saludos Al compa Mike cuando lo miro you guys gonna tear up Vegas too como siempre
> *


lla save que nos vale i luego vamos andar al 100 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 08:53 PM~18707849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOO!!!!!!!!
> *


Happy Beerthday Mr T!!


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 04:16 PM~18704555
> *BULLSHIT!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 09:53 PM~18707849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOO!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 x2!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Sep 30 2010, 04:17 PM~18704568
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: God bless her daddy for not pullin out that time.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Cause thats a miracle..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: OR YOU CAN SAY..."THANK GOD HER MOMMA DIDN'T SWALLOW HER!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP HOMIES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMANDOAZ pics! click my link for more! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18707861
> *Happy Beerthday Mr T!!
> *


x2


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 30 2010, 10:39 PM~18708282
> *x2
> *


Whatup justin!... been doing a lot of research on some vintage paintjobs and came up with some sketches... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Sep 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18701900
> *Que rollo Mando! Aqui nomas falling in love with that suiza taking pics in the mirror. Damn that bitch is thicker than a fkn snickers!
> Any of u RYDERZ going to Sin City?
> Its gonna be my 1st time for Lowrider show in Vegas, last time I was gonna go BUT week prior caught a case. I'm staying home this week lol. a huevo I'm gonna go.
> *


:cheesy: ES TODO COMPA! :thumbsup: CREO QUE SI VAN IR  I AM TRYIN TO HUSTLE UP SOME FERIA SO I CAN GO TOO!! :x: :x:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 09:43 PM~18708301
> *Whatup justin!... been doing a lot of research on some vintage paintjobs and came up with some sketches...  :biggrin:
> *


oh chit! :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:37 PM~18708258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:44 PM~18708309
> *oh chit! :0
> *


The bad thing that it might look exactly like the patterns on your Monte... but atleast you guys can have something in common :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18708356
> *The bad thing that it might look exactly like the patterns on your Monte... but atleast you guys can have something in common :biggrin:
> *


sup loco :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 30 2010, 10:52 PM~18708366
> *sup loco :biggrin:
> *


Whatup homie? What's good?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 09:50 PM~18708356
> *The bad thing that it might look exactly like the patterns on your Monte... but atleast you guys can have something in common :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: NO BITING GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:54 PM~18708377
> *:twak: NO BITING GUEY! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: 


Back to the drawing board.......


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 10:53 PM~18708374
> *Whatup homie? What's good?
> *


same old chit weeeyy sup w you loco


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 10:56 PM~18708385
> *:tears:
> Back to the drawing board.......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you crazy vato jaja


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 09:56 PM~18708385
> *:tears:
> Back to the drawing board.......
> *


drink more root beer and the ideas will start flowin! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 30 2010, 10:58 PM~18708392
> *same old chit weeeyy sup w you loco
> *


Making sure my shits here are covered so I can enjoy vegas! .....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:59 PM~18708404
> *drink more root beer and the ideas will start flowin! :biggrin:
> *


Its ice-t now  mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:59 PM~18708404
> *drink more root beer and the ideas will start flowin! :biggrin:
> *


Fookers will never forget will you! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 11:00 PM~18708407
> *Making sure my shits here are covered so I can enjoy vegas! .....
> *


luuuuucky I wish I was going to vegas


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 30 2010, 11:01 PM~18708417
> *Its ice-t now    mas puto :biggrin:
> *


Damn fookers!, this is why I just read and not post on here!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 11:03 PM~18708432
> *Damn fookers!, this is why I just read and not post on here!
> *


you crazy mofo hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Sep 30 2010, 02:20 PM~18703582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE SAME WAY THEY DO THAT......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 10:43 PM~18708301
> *Whatup justin!... been doing a lot of research on some vintage paintjobs and came up with some sketches...  :biggrin:
> *


Not much man just searching net looking at bellflower pipes, Ill post some vintage paint jobs also as found some youtube videos full of vintage lowriders.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please come and support this chapter....
when the other chapters could'nt make it they were there......_ :happysad: 










Photo by El Volo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: 



 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Sep 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18706028
> *Damn I wanna see that movie I didn't know it was out already  :cheesy:
> *


this lil girl is f&*$IN BANANAS!!!!!!!!!! hno: :wow:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 03:30 AM~18699286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill tap that niceeeee :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SEXUAL ADVICE

A woman went to her doctor for advice.
She told him that her husband had developed a penchant for anal sex, and she was not sure that it was such a good idea.

'Do you enjoy it?' The doctor asked. 
'Actually, yes, I do. 
''Does it hurt you?' he asked. 
'No...I rather like it.' 

'Well, then,' the doctor continued, 'there's no reason that you shouldn't practice anal sex, if that's what you like, so long as you take care not to get pregnant.'

The woman was mystified. 'What? You can get pregnant from anal sex?'

'Of course,' the doctor replied. 'Where do you think people like ART :wow: LOK$ come from? Come on !!!!


Now that's funny!


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME BACK OUR HOMIE "ANGEL" BACK FROM AFGHANISTAN


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 1 2010, 10:00 AM~18710950
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME BACK OUR HOMIE "ANGEL" BACK FROM AFGHANISTAN
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah!!! Good to hear your homie is back safe and sound bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 30 2010, 05:04 PM~18705028
> *Yes he will be drinking , he just don't know it yet. We might start at the NASCAR Cafe again this year.start off with the beer towers, like last year.
> 
> 
> ...



luna will kill that shit in one swig!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 1 2010, 10:00 AM~18710950
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME BACK OUR HOMIE "ANGEL" BACK FROM AFGHANISTAN
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME BACK ANGEL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: AND THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: TECHNIQUES :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 09:53 PM~18707849
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOO!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Arty!!!

Had a good time last night, thanks again!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Sep 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18707861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Sep 30 2010, 10:37 PM~18708258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 1 2010, 11:00 AM~18710950
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME BACK OUR HOMIE "ANGEL" BACK FROM AFGHANISTAN
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 servin our country bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 1 2010, 11:31 AM~18711582
> *Thanks fellas  happy b-day termite
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 1 2010, 10:00 AM~18710950
> *WELCOME HOME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND TTT FOR ALL THE REST OF YOU!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 1 2010, 11:32 AM~18711583
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


AND ITS A SAPO VERDO FOR YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR T


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 1 2010, 09:00 AM~18710950
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME BACK OUR HOMIE "ANGEL" BACK FROM AFGHANISTAN
> 
> 
> ...


Roooben!! Thanks for hookin up Marks car!! See you in Vegas!!! :biggrin: 
Angel!!! Welcome home!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 1 2010, 05:57 AM~18709865
> *Photo by El Volo
> *


_

Thanks _


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac+Oct 1 2010, 11:36 AM~18711615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas! That's what I'll be drinking after work!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Oct 1 2010, 11:35 AM~18711605
> *thanks 4 servin our country bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X79


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 1 2010, 01:55 PM~18712570
> *Thanks fellas! That's what I'll be drinking after work!
> *


Cheers! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 1 2010, 01:55 PM~18712570
> *Thanks fellas! That's what I'll be drinking after work!
> *


were at?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Oct 1 2010, 11:35 AM~18711605
> *thanks 4 servin our country bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up 4 this weekin AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Oct 1 2010, 02:20 PM~18712779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my house foo...in Avondale if you want to stop by....NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 30 2010, 03:16 PM~18704562
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE? JUST WANNA WISH EVERYONE GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS!! DRIVE SAFELY HOMIES!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 1 2010, 01:58 PM~18713133
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




you going to vegas??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Identity CC going to have fun in vegas for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 1 2010, 04:49 PM~18713535
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 1 2010, 03:50 PM~18713046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice motor boat :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 1 2010, 04:36 PM~18713902
> *Identity CC  going to have fun in vegas for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IS THE BRIDGE THAT GOES OVER THE HOOVER DAM BUILT ALREADY?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Oct 1 2010, 05:54 PM~18714394
> *IS THE BRIDGE THAT GOES OVER THE HOOVER DAM BUILT ALREADY?
> *


dont know


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 06:09 PM~18714466
> *dont know
> *


it does not open intel like mid NOV


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 1 2010, 02:38 PM~18712928
> *were at?
> *




¡¡¡ǝɟıן ɹoɟ oɥɔɐɹɹoq


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 1 2010, 08:14 PM~18715139
> *
> *


what up toons


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 11:22 PM~18716293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn the good old days!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Special thanks to El Volo......_




Photo by El Volo

Here goes the homie's link to his website:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elvolo/sets/


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 08:42 AM~18717518
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: see u in Vegas


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Oct 1 2010, 05:54 PM~18714394
> *IS THE BRIDGE THAT GOES OVER THE HOOVER DAM BUILT ALREADY?
> *


Built but isn't supposed to open until November.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

One more week


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 11:22 PM~18716293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 1 2010, 03:50 PM~18713546
> *you going to vegas??
> *


  :nosad: :nosad: :tears:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave: any thing good going on tonight or tomorrow ????


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Ya what's going on this weekin?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18713133
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

wud up AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please come out and support Spirit & the Majestic for this very serious cause..... :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We'll be there with this....._ :cheesy:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

good luck in vagas, get herpies for me. lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 2 2010, 04:11 PM~18719847
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We'll be there with this..... :cheesy:
> *



are you gonna enter your seabring???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 2 2010, 04:13 PM~18719862
> *good luck in vagas, get herpies for me. lol
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2010, 04:17 PM~18719883
> *are you gonna enter your seabring???
> *


Needs full custom interior first an some patterns..... :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$550 FOR 4 WHEELS AND 4 TIRES,13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE AND 155 80 13 WW,HIT ME UP 602 434 6530


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's going on 2nite AZ


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 1 2010, 02:50 PM~18713546
> *you going to vegas??
> *


See you at Vegas!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TO THE MOTHA FAWKIN TOP


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, Hatchet Ryda_65, ART LOKS, Rollin73, Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What Up Homies? Hope You All Are Having A Great Weekend!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Oct 2 2010, 06:07 PM~18720505
> *$550 FOR 4 WHEELS AND 4 TIRES,13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE AND 155 80 13 WW,HIT ME UP 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice Deal  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

no body gets on late anymore wtf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

DAMM AZ SIDEZ DEAD :scrutinize:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:24 AM~18722272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda reminds me of the cowgirls.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Oct 3 2010, 12:40 AM~18722477
> *Kinda reminds me of the cowgirls.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Justin-Az, 97TownCar, BigMandoAZ, AT1in2009, ART LOKS, money addiction, Knightstalker, CLEMENTE

Whats krackin yall?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This I dedicated to all my borrachos in az!!! small commercial i submitted to budlight.com.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

qvo!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 3 2010, 12:59 AM~18722528
> *qvo!!!
> *


que rollo wey.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 12:58 AM~18722527
> *This I dedicated to all my borrachos in az!!! small commercial i submitted to budlight.com.
> 
> 
> ...



ONCE AGAIN ANOTHER BAD ASS VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 3 2010, 01:02 AM~18722540
> *ONCE AGAIN ANOTHER BAD ASS VIDEO :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:36 AM~18722463
> *no body gets on late anymore wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks homies!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:00 AM~18722533
> *que rollo wey.
> *


old chillin,,, bout to crash and hope for a new day.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 3 2010, 01:07 AM~18722561
> *old chillin,,, bout to crash and hope for a new day.
> *


same here man.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 Anonymous Users


What up :ninja:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone going out to the thing in Avondale that was posted up earlier?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:09 AM~18722567
> *1 Anonymous Users
> What up  Hector :ninja:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:58 AM~18722527
> *This I dedicated to all my borrachos in az!!! small commercial i submitted to budlight.com.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn phone won't let me see :banghead:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:09 AM~18722567
> *1 Anonymous Users
> What up  :ninja:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2010, 01:12 AM~18722583
> *Damn phone won't let me see :banghead:
> *


Now it says video removed by user


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2010, 01:12 AM~18722583
> *Damn phone won't let me see :banghead:
> *



nah deleted music copyright or some shit!!! fucking you tube


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 3 2010, 01:12 AM~18722583
> *Damn phone won't let me see :banghead:
> *


Removed by user.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 3 2010, 01:15 AM~18722590
> *Removed by user.
> *


yes, no music to go with the video!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 3 2010, 01:15 AM~18722590
> *Removed by user.
> *


Thats fucked up huh? They delete it then blame it on the user.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:18 AM~18722596
> *yes, no music to go with the video!!!
> *


It was a nice video.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:18 AM~18722597
> *Thats fucked up huh? They delete it then blame it on the user.
> *


no they remove the audio from the video. then i deleted the video cuz shit is boring without sounds


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 02:14 AM~18722589
> *nah deleted music copyright or some shit!!! fucking you tube
> *


  


Youtube :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

this is some shit that will come out soon. This is just a test shoot I did with Overdose Records. The guy in this clip is Edgar from Identity aka KNightmare! I want to get more into videos.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:24 AM~18722613
> *this is some shit that will come out soon. This is just a test shoot I did with Overdose Records. The guy in this clip is Edgar from Identity aka KNightmare! I want to get more into videos.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:28 AM~18722624
> *Nice video  :wow:
> *


thanks, Im working on cleaning it up and have more to shoot. Im still new to the video scene, but this was a test to see if i could pull it off.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I think editing videos would be a bitch but then again if its fun for you its prolly not that bad as people do good at stuff they enjoy.


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> this is some shit that will come out soon. This is just a test shoot I did with Overdose Records. The guy in this clip is Edgar from Identity aka KNightmare! I want to get more into videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:35 AM~18722641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gangsta :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:24 AM~18722613
> *this is some shit that will come out soon. This is just a test shoot I did with Overdose Records. The guy in this clip is Edgar from Identity aka KNightmare! I want to get more into videos.
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > this is some shit that will come out soon. This is just a test shoot I did with Overdose Records. The guy in this clip is Edgar from Identity aka KNightmare! I want to get more into videos.
> 
> 
> :wow:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, EsePuppet, LADY C



:scrutinize:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 01:24 AM~18722613
> *this is some shit that will come out soon. This is just a test shoot I did with Overdose Records. The guy in this clip is Edgar from Identity aka KNightmare! I want to get more into videos.
> 
> 
> ...


dam Edgar can hop and rap :thumbsup: 
good job mando on the video bad azz 
that shit was tight :biggrin: 




I






C







A








SUPER STAR





IN AZ TTMFT HOMIE


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good morning AZ. Whatz up 4 2 day


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
And please don't forget this......_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CARDINALS VS SAN DIEGO 1PM


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

AZ baby!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Needs full custom interior first an some patterns..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style and Unity in Washington State.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > Needs full custom interior first an some patterns..... :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 3 2010, 01:05 PM~18724656
> *Sorry bro! Trying to be different... to many g body's. They've been lowriding Sebrings for years on 13's. Thats were i got the idea. I'am going to Chavo anyway for that. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: dam i used to see them in the 90's :dunno: ...what is chavo doing to it? :cheesy: full paint job , hope its got alot of flake and tight patterns with leafing etc etc :wow: :| 



:|


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SanDiego 7 Cardinals 0


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

San Diego 7 Cardinals 7


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

AZ!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

San Diego 14 Cards 7


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

7 card 28 SD


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up AZ?! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Were down here right now good live music


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: dam cardinals :rant:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuckin cards sucked today! Saints next week?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18725587
> *Fuckin cards sucked today! Saints next week?
> *


wasnt much of a game. who dat?


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

next time


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 04:37 PM~18725617
> *wasnt much of a game. who dat?
> *


justin you dont be watching the foozeball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18726955
> *justin you dont be watching the  foozeball!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

FUNNY SHIT CLICK ON THE LINK.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=civOdWxd4Kc


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18727186
> *FUNNY SHIT CLICK ON THE LINK.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=civOdWxd4Kc
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 3 2010, 01:05 PM~18724656
> *Sorry bro! Trying to be different... to many g body's. They've been lowriding Sebrings for years on 13's. Thats were i got the idea. I'am going to Chavo anyway for that. :biggrin:
> *


DAM HECTOR UR KILLING THEM WITH THAT RAG BRO THAT SHIT IS FIRME....UR SHIT IS UNIQUE BRO KEEP IT COMING! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM PATTERNS ON THERE!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 08:05 PM~18727328
> *DAM HECTOR UR KILLING THEM WITH THAT RAG BRO THAT SHIT IS FIRME....UR SHIT IS UNIQUE BRO KEEP IT COMING! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM PATTERNS ON THERE!
> *


sup mike :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 3 2010, 08:06 PM~18727334
> *sup mike :biggrin:
> *


SUP ESE PUPPET...WATS KRAKIN HOMMIE


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 08:07 PM~18727350
> *SUP ESE PUPPET...WATS KRAKIN HOMMIE
> *


chillin ese ready for vegas? :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:11 AM~18722575
> *Anyone going out to the thing in Avondale that was posted up earlier?
> *


SPIRIT WAS OUT THERE REPPING IT WASNT A CARSHOW OR A PHOTOSHOOT OR A HOP BUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 3 2010, 08:07 PM~18727356
> *chillin ese ready for vegas?  :cheesy:
> *


SPIRIT STAY READY HOMMIE!!!!!!! YOU GUYS READY?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 08:12 PM~18727405
> *SPIRIT WAS OUT THERE REPPING IT WASNT A CARSHOW OR A PHOTOSHOOT OR A HOP BUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!!!!!
> *


  thats tight homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:11 AM~18722575
> *Anyone going out to the thing in Avondale that was posted up earlier?
> *


SPIRIT WAS OUT THERE REPPING IT WASNT A CARSHOW OR A PHOTOSHOOT OR A HOP BUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18727424
> *SPIRIT STAY READY HOMMIE!!!!!!! YOU GUYS READY?
> *


am just going to party like a rockstar and come back shit faced jajaja no **** :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup jacob whats good carnal?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 3 2010, 08:17 PM~18727467
> *am just going to party like a rockstar and come back shit faced jajaja no **** :happysad:
> *


KOO KOO MEMER WAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18727494
> *KOO KOO MEMER WAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS!!!!!!!
> *


I wish it did ese all the homies memer stupid shit that happens when you drunk jaja


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup alex?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie super natural car club and desert life car culb will be haveing a horseshoes tournament on oct 16 2010 at green vallay park from 11am-5:00pm 20$ per team flyers will be up soon


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 3 2010, 08:31 PM~18727625
> *was up homie super natural car club and desert life car culb will be haveing a horseshoes tournament on oct 16 2010  at green vallay park from 11am-5:00pm 20$ per team  flyers will be up soon
> *


  how you been carnalito


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

whats crackin AZ


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2010, 08:05 PM~18727328
> *DAM HECTOR UR KILLING THEM WITH THAT RAG BRO THAT SHIT IS FIRME....UR SHIT IS UNIQUE BRO KEEP IT COMING! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM PATTERNS ON THERE!
> *


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Like he said a GREAT cause!!!!!_


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18728423
> *:wave:
> *


suup justin


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Oct 1 2010, 09:41 PM~18715776
> *what up toons
> *


what up ese ready for vegas.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 10:30 PM~18728613
> *suup justin
> *


Not much, just chillin and looking for car parts online.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 10:45 PM~18728708
> *Not much, just chillin and looking for car parts online.
> *


niice


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 02:40 AM~18722656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit look like a ice cream truck :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP TATA?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 4 2010, 05:24 AM~18729834
> *WHATS UP TATA?
> *


Sup Mikey!!! Jus checkin in before rollin to work!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Oct 2 2010, 06:07 PM~18720505
> *$550 FOR 4 WHEELS AND 4 TIRES,13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE AND 155 80 13 WW,HIT ME UP 602 434 6530
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 4 2010, 09:49 AM~18730972
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 4 2010, 06:26 AM~18729843
> *Sup Mikey!!! Jus checkin in before rollin to work!!
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING LUNA :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 4 2010, 06:24 AM~18729834
> *WHATS UP TATA?
> *


:biggrin: QUE ONDA BORRACHO MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

good morning Arizona!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 4 2010, 10:25 AM~18731340
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


not much homie just here at work (working) :biggrin: yeah right


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18731638
> *good morning Arizona!
> *


whats good homie


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18728646
> *what up ese ready for vegas.
> *


YEAH IM READY  CANT WAIT . WE LEAVING FRIDAY AT 5 IN DA MORNING! hno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

IS ALMOST THAT DAY

X1y5pbLm7aE&feature

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18733137
> *IS ALMOST THAT DAY
> 
> X1y5pbLm7aE&feature
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 4 2010, 11:29 AM~18731939
> *not much homie just here at work (working) :biggrin: yeah right
> *


:rimshot: ORALE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream: 
One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. 
The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. 
The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. 
Which one is married?'

The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, 'Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone.'

To which Little RALPHY replied, 'The correct answer is 'the one with the wedding ring on,' but I like your thinking.'


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 4 2010, 06:26 AM~18729843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE OFFICE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 4 2010, 04:25 PM~18734213
> *There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream:
> One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream.
> The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 4 2010, 12:13 PM~18732235
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 4 2010, 05:39 PM~18734811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18734318
> *:biggrin:
> 
> JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE OFFICE!
> *


:uh: MUY CHINGON!!!! :biggrin: I HAVE AN OFFICE!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT STOP VEGAS!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735948
> *:uh: MUY CHINGON!!!! :biggrin: I HAVE AN OFFICE!!!
> *



*YUP THIS IS HIS OFFICE!! :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 4 2010, 08:48 PM~18736797
> *YUP THIS IS HIS OFFICE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 4 2010, 07:48 PM~18736797
> *YUP THIS IS HIS OFFICE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 4 2010, 08:48 PM~18736797
> *YUP THIS IS HIS OFFICE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: I CAN TOTALLY PICTURE MIKEY IN THAT OFFICE!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP MONICA! :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 4 2010, 10:17 PM~18737982
> *:wow:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18733137
> *IS ALMOST THAT DAY
> 
> X1y5pbLm7aE&feature
> ...


:thumbsup: BEST MOVIE EVER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18738144
> *:thumbsup: BEST MOVIE EVER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


The sequel is coming soon... Starring the az side homies in vegas :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 4 2010, 10:30 PM~18738086
> *:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN :biggrin:
> *


Not much just surfing net looking at car parts, whats crakin ?


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone needs a old Sony Micro TV theres a 1964 model on ebay starting at 8 bucks that looks clean. link below. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 4 2010, 11:42 PM~18738544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool how in old days they shaved the doors and etc so the body lines stood on thier own and nothing to distract eye from body of car and paint.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Art I got the Ipod when can I drop it off


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo to all my AZ side familia


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 4 2010, 03:08 PM~18733137
> *IS ALMOST THAT DAY
> 
> X1y5pbLm7aE&feature
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 4 2010, 11:32 PM~18738500
> *The sequel is coming soon... Starring the az side homies in vegas :cheesy:
> *


:0 :0 hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 4 2010, 11:37 PM~18738520
> *Not much just surfing net looking at car parts,  whats crakin ?
> *


 :biggrin: THE SUMMER TIME WEATHER IS FINALLY OVER!!! :thumbsup: THAT IS WHAT IS CRACKIN!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 5 2010, 06:37 AM~18739434
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 5 2010, 08:33 AM~18740043
> *What's up Art I got the Ipod when can I drop it off
> *


hey i dont got i tunes...... but i got all the cd's for you that u asked for homie!!!
and mas,,,,,alot of music!!!! YOU CAN PICK THEM UP WHENEVER HOMIE .TODAY SI QUERES

AND SMILEY602....I GOT YOURS TOO

AND DAVID URS TOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

IT IS TORTA TUESDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 5 2010, 08:53 AM~18740657
> *hey i dont got i tunes...... but i got all the cd's for you that u asked for homie!!!
> and mas,,,,,alot of music!!!! YOU CAN PICK THEM UP WHENEVER HOMIE .TODAY SI QUERES
> 
> ...


  :dunno: :nono: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 5 2010, 09:57 AM~18740676
> *  :dunno:  :nono:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


Sorry Luna no CD for you :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 AM~18740713
> *Sorry Luna no CD for you  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 5 2010, 09:57 AM~18740676
> *  :dunno:  :nono:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


man tata ive had urz too along time ago!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

What's up homies just so you guys know I'm gonna run an H.I.D light sale from now until Sunday $60 cash and carry I'm gonna be out in Vegas but I will have some of my people distribute lights while I'm away. Just make sure you mention layitlow sale because they are still $70 on Craigslist. 1 year warranty Bulbs and ballast. Gracias! 
Gordo 623.261.2616 



PSon't forget that I also sell kits to make old school whips H4 lights so u can do Xenon hid lights too same goes for choppers quads & reverse lights


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 5 2010, 10:09 AM~18740760
> *:biggrin: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


QUE ROLLO COMPA MANDO WHAT'S THE WORD YOU PHOENIX RIDERZ gonna make it Corona time this weekend as usual


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Little RALPHY goes to school, and the teacher says, 'Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have 
an example of a multi-syllable word?'
RALPHY says 'Mas-tur-bate.'
Miss Rogers smiles and says, 'Wow, little RALPHY, that's a mouthful.'
Little RALPHY says, 'No, Miss Rogers, you're thinking of a blowjob.'


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 5 2010, 09:54 AM~18740665
> *IT IS TORTA TUESDAY!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT A WINNER ALREADY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 5 2010, 10:00 AM~18740691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhh myyyy gooooodddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2010, 12:19 PM~18741823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 1 valve stem? Lol remember that movie ***** asked for 1 rib & asked got change for a Hundred


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 5 2010, 12:29 PM~18741885
> *How much for 1 valve stem? Lol remember that movie ***** asked for 1 rib & asked got change for a Hundred
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2010, 12:35 PM~18741945
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Ben :wave: how you been homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FOOL?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: torta tuesday...:naughty:
ok a mini :tongue: torta :boink: 




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 5 2010, 10:14 AM~18740806
> *man tata ive had urz too along time ago!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: HE IS MAD CUZ YOU HAVEN'T MADE HIS 8 TRACKS YET!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18742148
> *:biggrin: HE IS MAD CUZ YOU HAVEN'T MADE HIS 8 TRACKS YET!!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


45's :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 5 2010, 10:25 AM~18740898
> *QUE ROLLO COMPA MANDO WHAT'S THE WORD YOU PHOENIX RIDERZ gonna make it Corona time this weekend as usual
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO MI COMPA GORDO! :wave: PUES SOME OF THE RIDERZ ARE GOING TO VEGAS :thumbsup: BUT I AM NOT GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 5 2010, 12:16 PM~18741802
> *WE GOT A WINNER ALREADY!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2010, 12:17 PM~18741810
> *ooohhh  myyyy gooooodddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: THAT IS WHAT I SAID!!! WHAT UP BENITO!? :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18742144
> *:biggrin: SOMEONE FUCKED UP! :biggrin:
> YOU BEEN TO MY OFFICE?
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I HAVE THREE SETS OF 155/80/13 WHITEWALLS GOING FOR $160,LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A SET. 602 434 6530 GUERO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18742146
> *:cheesy: torta tuesday...:naughty:
> ok a mini :tongue:  torta  :boink:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Oct 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18742821
> *WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I HAVE THREE SETS OF 155/80/13 WHITEWALLS GOING FOR $160,LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A SET. 602 434 6530 GUERO
> *


good price homie, they should sell fast


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18742146
> *:cheesy: torta tuesday...:naughty:
> ok a mini :tongue:  torta  :boink:
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 5 2010, 02:55 PM~18743043
> *good price homie, they should sell fast
> *


thanks bro,I also have a set of 13x7 100 spokes all chrome going for $350 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Oct 5 2010, 03:09 PM~18743178
> *thanks bro,I also have a set of 13x7 100 spokes all chrome going for $350  :biggrin:
> *


Whats your prices and turn around time on chrome like? For example a bumper to a 66 Catalina.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 5 2010, 11:18 AM~18741818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM BENITO!!!!!! GOOD PIC BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 4 2010, 10:23 PM~18738026
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: I CAN TOTALLY PICTURE MIKEY IN THAT OFFICE!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP MONICA! :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN!?
> *


Just hanging in there homie...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18742144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup you member :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ! The rain finally let I went outside took a pic!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Ariza C.C Horeshoe Tournament and Picnic October 17th at Daly Park.Broadway east of mill on College. 1st& 2nd cash prize Potluck style picnic,50/50 Raffle All are welcome 11a.m. til 6p.m. more info call Ruben @ 480-735-4316or Simon 480-553-1137   posting for the homies


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 05:13 PM~18744129
> *Whats up AZ! The rain finally let I went outside took a pic!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 05:13 PM~18744129
> *Whats up AZ! The rain finally let I went outside took a pic!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 05:13 PM~18744129
> *Whats up AZ! The rain finally let I went outside took a pic!
> 
> 
> ...



Should be cleaning the car! Not taking pics. !! Hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: 















nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 5 2010, 09:10 PM~18746883
> *Should be cleaning the car! Not taking pics. !!  Hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nice pics. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i am cleaning! i got my rims in the kitchen sink!!!!!!! again!!!!!!



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

crazy ass day here in the East Valley . Got home from work to find one of my bedrooms flooded , roofing material ripped off , fence blown over and big ass tree snapped in the back yard .. The best thing of the day was my wife giving me my set of 96 spoke Zeniths all chrome :biggrin: :biggrin: Serial numbered .....KING2010PHX.....


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 5 2010, 09:40 PM~18747214
> *crazy ass day here in the East Valley . Got home from work to find one of my bedrooms flooded , roofing material ripped off , fence blown over and big ass tree snapped in the back yard .. The best thing of the day was my wife giving me my set of 96 spoke Zeniths all chrome  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Serial numbered .....KING2010PHX.....
> *


sorry to hear about your house. Good thing the family is all good! Congrats on your new set!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747461
> *sorry to hear about your house. Good thing the family is all good! Congrats on your new set!
> *


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn hail storm last night, made my car look like a golf ball  :angry: :guns: :machinegun: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 6 2010, 05:48 AM~18749255
> *Damn hail storm last night, made my car look like a golf ball    :angry:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


yup! I hear you!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747461
> *sorry to hear about your house. Good thing the family is all good! Congrats on your new set!
> *


x3


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

Everyone goin to the carshow in Vegas expect delays. Only goin to have one lane open. Because they are paving that bridge . Leave early or find another way. Be safe


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 6 2010, 08:48 AM~18749994
> *Everyone goin to the carshow in Vegas expect delays. Only goin to have one lane open. Because they are paving that bridge . Leave early or find another way. Be safe
> *


DAMMMM R U SERIOUS


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 6 2010, 08:01 AM~18749622
> *CLUBS UNITED!!!
> *


ILL SEE U FELLAS THER


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 6 2010, 08:48 AM~18749994
> *Everyone goin to the carshow in Vegas expect delays. Only goin to have one lane open. Because they are paving that bridge . Leave early or find another way. Be safe
> *




I never take that rout :biggrin: i go threw laughlin,NV and stop eat there and then head out to vegas. only 1.5 hour to vegas from there...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 6 2010, 10:28 AM~18750785
> *I never take that rout :biggrin: i go threw laughlin,NV and stop eat there and then head out to vegas. only 1.5 hour to vegas from there...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good luck brudda!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

good luck in vagas,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS HOMIES!! DRIVE SAFELY !!!!!!!  *


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art when can we hook up for the Jamz CD??? I leave Friday morning!!

Holla!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 6 2010, 08:48 AM~18749994
> *Everyone goin to the carshow in Vegas expect delays. Only goin to have one lane open. Because they are paving that bridge . Leave early or find another way. Be safe
> *



delays mean time to drink more beer! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 6 2010, 12:37 PM~18751725
> *Art when can we hook up for the Jamz CD??? I leave Friday  morning!!
> 
> Holla!! :biggrin:
> *


davids supposed to come by today so i will send with him!!!
or you welcome to come by tomorrow or today bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Send with David kool? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 6 2010, 03:04 PM~18752987
> *Art  Send with David  kool? :biggrin:
> *


ok i got you bro!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

FOUND THIS IN AZ REPUBLIC


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

VEGAS VEGAS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 6 2010, 01:55 PM~18752337
> *delays mean time to drink more beer!  :biggrin:
> *


lmao !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AZ REPIN IN VEGAS.... BE SAFE


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up homies from arizona .. to the top in las vegas :thumbsup: :worship: :barf: :loco: :worship:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64_@Oct 6 2010, 04:30 PM~18753682
> *VEGAS VEGAS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo vato where are you staying


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 6 2010, 06:48 AM~18749255
> *Damn hail storm last night, made my car look like a golf ball    :angry:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


x2 it fuck all my car up hail rip my top :tears: :tears:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Art Send with David kool? :biggrin:
> Brother, why didn't you tell me Art had cd's for you. Baby Franky went and picked some up for me last week, he would have hooked his Uncle Allen up and picked them up for you.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PARTY IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE STRATOSPHERE!!!! BYOB 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AZ RIDAZ HITN VEGAS... BE SAFE AND DRINK 1 FOR ME.... (POST SOME PICS)


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18756410
> *:wave:
> *


suup bro


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 6 2010, 09:15 PM~18756420
> *suup bro
> *


not much just chillin, you?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 6 2010, 07:31 AM~18749466
> *yup!  I hear you!
> *


My 96 Bagged Impala SS IS FUCKED FROM HEAD TO TOE! Thank God For Collector Car Insurance LOL.......
They Can Keep It & Stick It Up Their Ass. My Whole Neighborhood Has Broken Windows, hope You Phx Riderz Didnt get too much damage.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747461
> *sorry to hear about your house. Good thing the family is all good! Congrats on your new set!
> *


HIS ELCO LOOKS SICK I GOT A SNEEK PEAK. LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 6 2010, 01:55 PM~18752337
> *delays mean time to drink more beer!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: thats right


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Christmas in october....right on ART!!!!! now im really ready for VEGAS we got the JAMZ IDENTITY lets :sprint: out this mofo and :barf: PARTY


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Oct 6 2010, 04:10 PM~18753528
> *FOUND THIS IN AZ REPUBLIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Looks like I'll be having to change my route. Good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 6 2010, 10:16 PM~18756832
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


MORNING MANDO!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is for you OG....._


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 6 2010, 09:18 PM~18756447
> *My 96 Bagged Impala SS IS FUCKED FROM HEAD TO TOE! Thank God For Collector Car Insurance LOL.......
> They Can Keep It & Stick It Up Their Ass. My Whole Neighborhood Has Broken Windows, hope You Phx Riderz Didnt get too much damage.
> *


That sucks but good thing you have insurence :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18756379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Might have to check this out! Looks like the weather gonna good!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Oct 6 2010, 09:53 PM~18757134
> *Christmas in october....right on ART!!!!! now im really ready for VEGAS we got the JAMZ IDENTITY lets  :sprint: out this mofo and  :barf: PARTY
> *


DID you get Mines??? hno: hno: hno: :yes: :h5: :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'> :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: </span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 7 2010, 09:11 AM~18759088
> *That sucks but good thing you have insurence  :0
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO MI AMIGITO GATITO! :biggrin: LISTO PARA EL VIAJE PA VEGAS!? :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 7 2010, 06:06 AM~18758290
> *MORNING MANDO!
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :wave: DAMN THAT SUCKS ABOUT YOUR RIDE HOMIE  WELL AT LEAST YOU WILL BE HAVING TOO MUCH FUN IN VEGAS TO BE THINKING ABOUT IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 6 2010, 09:18 PM~18756447
> *My 96 Bagged Impala SS IS FUCKED FROM HEAD TO TOE! Thank God For Collector Car Insurance LOL.......
> They Can Keep It & Stick It Up Their Ass. My Whole Neighborhood Has Broken Windows, hope You Phx Riderz Didnt get too much damage.
> *


I didn't get anything but a lil piss storm in Avondale.....a lil hail but no damage to anything..

sorry to hear your ride.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 12:10 PM~18760278
> *call Alex at 602-434-3067
> *


how much just for tires 155/80 13


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Oct 7 2010, 12:19 PM~18760345
> *how much just for tires 155/80 13
> *


Hit up Alex , at number listed, as he will beat any price guaranteed.


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 12:23 PM~18760378
> *Hit up Alex , at number listed, as he will beat any price guaranteed.
> *


Will do thanks Justin-AZ!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BRING ME BACK A BEER FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 12:10 PM~18760278
> *call Alex at 602-434-3067
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Alex doing big thang !!!he is good people


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 7 2010, 01:34 PM~18760976
> *BRING ME BACK A BEER FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:
> *


x2 plus a stripper with breast milk :0 :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Art Send with David kool? :biggrin:
> > Brother, why didn't you tell me Art had cd's for you. Baby Franky went and picked some up for me last week, he would have hooked his Uncle Allen up and picked them up for you.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Oct 6 2010, 10:53 PM~18757134
> *Christmas in october....right on ART!!!!! now im really ready for VEGAS we got the JAMZ IDENTITY lets  :sprint: out this mofo and  :barf: PARTY
> *


ya sabes!!!! :thumbsup:

AND MANDO..... I DIDNT FORGET BOUT MR IDENTITY.... :wow: 
I SENT YOU A MIX CD TOO HOMIE!!!!!!!!


AND GATO YOU COMIN TODAY TO GET URZ HOMIE!!!  

40 ST AND BROADWAY!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 7 2010, 02:03 PM~18761208
> *x2 plus a stripper with breast milk :0  :uh:
> *


AND SOME COOKIES :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 6 2010, 08:18 PM~18756447
> *My 96 Bagged Impala SS IS FUCKED FROM HEAD TO TOE! Thank God For Collector Car Insurance LOL.......
> They Can Keep It & Stick It Up Their Ass. My Whole Neighborhood Has Broken Windows, hope You Phx Riderz Didnt get too much damage.
> *


just my family car got hit with the hail Homie. I'm not sure about the other RIDERZ...... sorry to hear about your ride.


----------



## mrchapa (Oct 6, 2009)

THE ARIZONA CRUISERS ASSOCIATION ORGANIZES CAR CRUISE TO HELP SAINT MARYS FOOD BANK AND TEACH OUR GENTE ABOUT OUR ROOTS. IF YOU HAVE INDIGENOUS OR XICANO ART, WE WILL ALLOW YOU TO EXHIBIT IT.
We are goin to kick it of @ Indian Steel Park @ 9 am & Cruise to Denny's on 51st & Indianschool, to continue the celebration with a Lowrider Car, Motocycle, & Lowrider Bike Show ( we are also having a can food drive to help out the communite & our Raza...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 7 2010, 02:19 PM~18761316
> *that was my bad sis i forgot..... so my bad :uh:
> 
> but his got sent with David!!!!
> *


you da man Art Loks, you DA MAN.


----------



## mrchapa (Oct 6, 2009)

THE ARIZONA CRUISERS ASSOCIATION ORGANIZES CAR CRUISE TO HELP SAINT MARYS FOOD BANK AND TEACH OUR GENTE ABOUT OUR ROOTS. IF YOU HAVE INDIGENOUS OR XICANO ART, WE WILL ALLOW YOU TO EXHIBIT IT.
We are goin to kick it of @ Indian Steel Park @ 9 am & Cruise to Denny's on 51st & Indianschool, to continue the celebration with a Lowrider Car, Motocycle, & Lowrider Bike Show ( we are also having a can food drive to help out the communite & our Raza...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Oct 7 2010, 04:55 PM~18762352
> *you da man Art Loks, you DA MAN.
> *


i aint the man i just i just kick it with him!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello AZ SIDE this is ALEX

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am no longer working for M&sons.
I wanted to invite everyone of you to check out my NEW SPOT located at
1502 W. Hatcher Rd. Phoenix Az. 85021 
NW corner of 15th ave & Hatcher ( Between Peoria & Dunlap ) East of the I-17 HWY.

I wanted to take the time to THANK every person and or car clubs that have supported me or attended any of the functions or carshows that I have been involved with. THANK YOU!!!!!!
and to show my grattitude please allow me to let you know that I will beat any legitimate written estimate or price from any retail shop! on NEW RIMS & TIRES! Visit me & challenge my prices

LOWRIDER SPECIAL
100 spoke wires & tires
13x7's $570 mounted & installed 



ASK FOR ALEX...



email: [email protected]

cell # 602-434-3067

shop # 602-626-5002


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME THE # TO STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks !!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 7 2010, 05:41 PM~18762686
> *CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME THE # TO STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanks !!
> *


This is number in their tagline

602-242-3811


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 7 2010, 03:27 PM~18761765
> *just my family car got hit with the hail Homie.  I'm not sure about the other RIDERZ...... sorry to hear about your ride.
> *


We didnt have any hail out here in Waddell just light rain but I got to see the hail as was on 59th and Glendale during the storm.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 05:42 PM~18762698
> *This is number in their tagline
> 
> 602-242-3811
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: " Thanks Homie !! " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 7 2010, 05:51 PM~18762754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: " Thanks Homie !! "  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I had saved the number as plan to go there for chrome as nobody it seems can touch their chrome pricing.


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 7 2010, 11:11 AM~18759946
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :wave: DAMN THAT SUCKS ABOUT YOUR RIDE HOMIE  WELL AT LEAST YOU WILL BE HAVING TOO MUCH FUN IN VEGAS TO BE THINKING ABOUT IT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Ya sabes plus insurance is gonna cover it no money out of pocket


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

MY 93 FLEETWOOD GOT ALL FUCKED UP IN THAT STORM AS WELL IM SURE ITS GOING TO BE TOTAL SO I MIGHT HAVE TO GET DRUNK IN VEGAS JUST TO FORGET ABOUT MY CAR FOR AT LEAST TWO DAYS. TO MY BROTHER MAJESTICS JUST KEEP ME DRUNK


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18763244
> *MY 93 FLEETWOOD GOT ALL FUCKED UP IN THAT STORM AS WELL IM SURE ITS GOING TO BE TOTAL SO I MIGHT HAVE TO GET DRUNK IN VEGAS JUST TO FORGET ABOUT MY CAR FOR AT LEAST TWO DAYS. TO MY BROTHER MAJESTICS JUST KEEP ME DRUNK
> *


sorry about the ride henry,keep your head up brother :happysad:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Whatz crackin AZside :wave: :wave:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone get hail damage in the storm we work with all insurance companies ill waive the deductible up to $500 for all layitlow members :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, childsplay69, mrchapa, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18763424
> *anyone get hail damage in the storm we work with all insurance companies ill waive the deductible up to $500 for all layitlow members  :cheesy:
> *


Good looking out Joser!....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18763424
> *anyone get hail damage in the storm we work with all insurance companies ill waive the deductible up to $500 for all layitlow members  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 07:35 PM~18763465
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Justin-Az, childsplay69, mrchapa, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


Whatup homie....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 7 2010, 07:38 PM~18763493
> *Whatup homie....
> *


Not much man, did you ever recover from almost drowning? Yesterday scraped my car yellow into the garage so once the Pontiacs gets done plan to paint the yellow one too, in kawasaki ninja green. When yall leaving for Vegas?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

If anyone needs any glass... windshields etc for their car after the hail storm hit me up... My cousin and brother do glass and can work with you


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2010, 07:30 PM~18763424
> *anyone get hail damage in the storm we work with all insurance companies ill waive the deductible up to $500 for all layitlow members  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 7 2010, 01:34 PM~18760976
> *BRING ME BACK A BEER FROM VEGAS! :biggrin:
> *


Me too.....but Coronas please :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 7 2010, 09:42 PM~18764421
> *Me too.....but Coronas please :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 7 2010, 06:41 PM~18763078
> *Ya sabes plus insurance is gonna cover it no money out of pocket
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 7 2010, 09:46 PM~18764447
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


what up Mando??!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Oct 7 2010, 01:28 PM~18760914
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 7 2010, 09:49 PM~18764477
> *what up Mando??!
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLAXIN AT HOME!  WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 7 2010, 01:33 PM~18760957
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 7 2010, 09:53 PM~18764510
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLAXIN AT HOME!  WHAT YOU UP TO?
> *


the same!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18763244
> *MY 93 FLEETWOOD GOT ALL FUCKED UP IN THAT STORM AS WELL IM SURE ITS GOING TO BE TOTAL SO I MIGHT HAVE TO GET DRUNK IN VEGAS JUST TO FORGET ABOUT MY CAR FOR AT LEAST TWO DAYS. TO MY BROTHER MAJESTICS JUST KEEP ME DRUNK
> *


dont trip henry i got you


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18763244
> *MY 93 FLEETWOOD GOT ALL FUCKED UP IN THAT STORM AS WELL IM SURE ITS GOING TO BE TOTAL SO I MIGHT HAVE TO GET DRUNK IN VEGAS JUST TO FORGET ABOUT MY CAR FOR AT LEAST TWO DAYS. TO MY BROTHER MAJESTICS JUST KEEP ME DRUNK
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pics


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

everyone going to vegas drive safe ill see u there


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this video made me lol :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...16dUJU9VivO645H


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 8 2010, 07:52 AM~18765893
> *this video made me lol  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...16dUJU9VivO645H
> *


 :biggrin: whats up danny?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM AZ THAT ARE GOING TO VEGAS  REPRESENT AZ TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN' FULLEST :thumbsup: :h5: OH YEAH...AND WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS :0 :0 STAYS IN VEGAS!!! hno: hno: EXCEPT FOR HERPES :rimshot: THAT SHIT COMES BACK WITH YOU!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 8 2010, 08:11 AM~18765990
> *:biggrin: whats up danny?
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA PINCHE BORRACHITO!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 7 2010, 10:05 PM~18764597
> *the same!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 8 2010, 08:58 AM~18766231
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA PINCHE BORRACHITO!!! :wave:
> *


DAY DREAMING ABOUT BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 8 2010, 09:36 AM~18766425
> *DAY DREAMING ABOUT BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


:uh:  WHY ARE YOU DAYDREAMIN ABOUT "WATER"!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 

this is how its done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEXT STOP VEGAS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 8 2010, 10:28 AM~18766666
> *:uh:  WHY ARE YOU DAYDREAMIN ABOUT "WATER"!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Better than Gatorade!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 8 2010, 09:36 AM~18766425
> *DAY DREAMING ABOUT BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


Remember, I'll be drinking later!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 7 2010, 09:56 PM~18764530
> *:wave:
> *


whats good Mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 8 2010, 10:37 AM~18766729
> *Better than Gatorade!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 8 2010, 12:25 PM~18767301
> *Remember, I'll be drinking later!
> *


:0 :0 AROUND WHAT TIME AND WHERE!!?? :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 8 2010, 01:31 PM~18767704
> *whats good Mando
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE HOMIE  WISHING I WAS ON MY WAY TO VEGAS!! WHAT YOU GITTIN INTO THIS WEEKEND CURTIS?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 8 2010, 01:49 PM~18767861
> *:0 :0 AROUND WHAT TIME AND WHERE!!?? :x: :x:
> *


my [email protected] 4PM! Hit me up later!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 8 2010, 12:25 PM~18767301
> *Remember, I'll be drinking later!
> *


I'M DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Oct 8 2010, 01:47 PM~18767845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BEER THIRTY DIRTY DIRTY


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

New Image c.c & Identity c.c. all loaded up heading to Vegas


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 8 2010, 01:51 PM~18767885
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE HOMIE  WISHING I WAS ON MY WAY TO VEGAS!! WHAT YOU GITTIN INTO THIS WEEKEND CURTIS?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


same here homie, i wanted to go to Vegas too but anit got the money to. i'll be getting quotes this weekend to get my lincoln fixed sinec the hail storm screwed my shit up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY CC and NEW IMAGE just rolled into Vegas!!! Party Time!!!!! Ciaoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 8 2010, 05:30 PM~18769101
> *IDENTITY CC and NEW IMAGE just rolled into Vegas!!! Party Time!!!!! Ciaoooooooooooo!!!!!
> *


fuckin a homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

alright homie's good luck in vegas....have a safe trip......  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 8 2010, 07:52 AM~18765893
> *this video made me lol  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...16dUJU9VivO645H
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchapa (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 8 2010, 03:49 PM~18768626
> *New Image c.c & Identity c.c. all loaded up heading to Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck 2 all my lowrider Familia in Vegas.......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn hommies, I cant slep for shit.. All I think about is the bad ass time every bodies having in Vegas...Memmer what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas unless you have pics. then you bring that shit back to layitlow... :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 8 2010, 03:49 PM~18768626
> *New Image c.c & Identity c.c. all loaded up heading to Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 9 2010, 01:55 PM~18773066
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 9 2010, 02:04 PM~18773091
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" I AM LOOKING FOR SOME TAIL-LIGHTS FOR A 1979 CUTLASS "

:biggrin: IF ANYBODY KNOWS , LET ME KNOW ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 06:02 PM~18762832
> *I had saved the number as plan to go there for chrome as nobody it seems can touch their chrome pricing.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

So is there anymore cruise nights or hangouts ? The weather's nice now ..... :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave: A :wave: Z :wave: S :wave: I :wave: D :wave: E :wave: T :wave: O :wave: T :wave: H :wave: E :wave: T :wave: O :wave: P :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 9 2010, 04:30 PM~18773526
> *So is there anymore cruise nights or hangouts ? The weather's nice now .....  :0
> *


the festa in tolleson


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

isnt the cruise on central tonight at park central mall


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

WHAT UP HOMIES HOW IS VEGAS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB'S UNITED!!!</span>_


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Oct 9 2010, 05:14 PM~18773696
> *isnt the cruise on central tonight at park central mall
> *



yes it is , see u guys there , couldnt make vegas  ...ill take pics :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

were on central?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Oct 9 2010, 05:52 PM~18773842
> *were on central?
> *



between thomas and mc dowel


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 9 2010, 05:10 PM~18773682
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 9 2010, 05:40 PM~18773789
> *CLUB'S UNITED!!!</span>
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up AZ! Just want to announce our prospect David C. Is now a fulltimer of Identity CC!


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18774458
> *What's up AZ! Just want to announce our prospect David C. Is now a fulltimer of Identity CC!
> *


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM AZ IN VEGAS. SHOW THEM HOW AZ DOES IT *:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18774458
> *What's up AZ! Just want to announce our prospect David C. Is now a fulltimer of Identity CC!
> *



Cool Congrats to David!!! :biggrin: Good Luck Out There In VEGAS!!!! Drink One For Me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18774458
> *What's up AZ! Just want to announce our prospect David C. Is now a fulltimer of Identity CC!
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18774458
> *What's up AZ! Just want to announce our prospect David C. Is now a fulltimer of Identity CC!
> *


  HOW IS VEGAS GOING MANDO!? hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 9 2010, 08:24 PM~18774694
> *Cool Congrats to David!!! :biggrin: Good Luck Out There In VEGAS!!!! Drink One For Me!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 9 2010, 08:55 PM~18774806
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Had a great time last night with my Identiity family! Hit up the Majestic party. Parties with the Rollerz Only Family! Congrats to David Conchas! Identity CC member! We got effed up last nite!! Today is Showtime!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 9 2010, 11:31 PM~18775445
> *:biggrin: HELLO!!! :wave:
> *


Hello Mando how's it going?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 07:17 AM~18775957
> *Had a great time last night with my Identiity family! Hit up the Majestic party. Parties with the Rollerz Only Family! Congrats to David Conchas! Identity CC member! We got effed up last nite!!  Today is Showtime!!!
> *



Cool Have Fun & Good Luck To Day At The Show!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homies desert life c.c & super natural c.c well be haveing a horse shoe tourment on oct 16 2010 from 11-5:00 pm at green vally park 16st and watkins hope to see you there


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Franks hydraulics "Team Blow Me" on the way to Vegas once again to represent for SPIRIT CC   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCg03il-AwQ...be_gdata_player




Video of the hop will be up soon it's just about to start


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

ITS SHOW TIME!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Franks Hydraulics, Street life and goodtimes at the Vegas Supershow hop today


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

Frank puttin' AZ on the map Again like always uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 10 2010, 02:04 PM~18777543
> *Franks Hydraulics, Street life and goodtimes at the Vegas Supershow hop today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

go cards :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 10 2010, 10:11 AM~18776631
> *was up homies desert life c.c & super natural c.c well be haveing a horse shoe tourment  on oct 16 2010 from 11-5:00 pm at green vally park 16st and watkins hope to see you there
> *


whats good Jacob  this is Curtis homie :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie did angs tell you guys about our car club thing next weekend


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AVONDALE MAJESTICS......Getting ready to head home.....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4. Danny v alenzuelas pedal car and first time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some pics from last nights cruise on central :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i wish i would have made it to vegas , oh well theres always next year  ...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Check out Frank gas hopping out the Pitt today riding a wheelie in Big Dogs regal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtZ2YIokAXk...be_gdata_player


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


Congats homies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 10 2010, 06:01 PM~18778662
> *was up homie did angs tell you guys about our car club thing next weekend
> *


no but i saw the post u put up with the info, i'll try to make it


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


....congrats ..... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18781259
> *Check out Frank gas hopping out the Pitt today ridding a wheelie in Big Dogs regal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtZ2YIokAXk...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


Dat's my homie!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Oct 10 2010, 12:15 PM~18777171
> *ITS SHOW TIME!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice's pic's!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


BIG PROPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A few more pic's of the Vega's Show!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4. Danny v alenzuelas pedal car  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


Congrats to IDENTITY for doin the thang,,,,,,Big Mando,,,,HELL YA BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!

David congrats on the membership...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!

TO EVERY BODY FROM THE AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!
THANKS FOR REPESENTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4. Danny v alenzuelas pedal car  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


carnal it was a pleasure meeting u out there in the vegas show!!! Congrats fo bringing a win home


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18781259
> *Check out Frank gas hopping out the Pitt today riding a wheelie in Big Dogs regal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtZ2YIokAXk...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats Crackn Az ??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody coming back from vegas, do not go by the the damn! Its fucking packed. Big time delay. Have a safe trip!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 10 2010, 02:04 PM~18777543
> *Franks Hydraulics, Street life and goodtimes at the Vegas Supershow hop today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:26 AM~18782283
> *A few more pic's of the Vega's Show!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

congrt to all who wow :biggrin: this sat 10/16/10 at green valley park from 11-5:00pm 20$ per team


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:13 AM~18782216
> *Dat's my homie!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 10 2010, 11:55 PM~18781105
> *some pics from last nights cruise on central  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


That red/black bus is sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 11 2010, 06:42 PM~18786415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 11 2010, 04:53 PM~18785617
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :sprint:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

oM_15bfYBSM&feature

kXiEX-RPHVk&feature


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779971
> *IDENTITY CC showed real nice in Vegas! Mark Perez 86 Regal. Al Lunas Six 4. Danny v alenzuelas pedal car  and first  time in Vegas. Bigmando showing his 03 Blazer "24-7" bringin home a 2nd place to the Az Side!! Congrats Mando!
> *


YOU GUYS LOOKED REAL NICE LUNA !!!! CONGRATS MANDO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:










_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  WOO HOO!!! ANOTHER "TORTA TUESDAY" IS HERE!!!!</span>_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Got new updates on our website homie's......_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME PHOENIX CAR CLUB BROUGHT HOME SOME TROPHIES OG FRANK BROUGHT HOME TWO FIRST PLACE TROPHIES WITH HIS S10 TRUCK AND HIS FULL SIZE GMC TRUCK AND JESSE BROUGHT HOME 2ND PLACE WITH HIS CUTLASS AND I BROUGHT HOME 1ST WITH MY JETTA ALL AZ CLUBS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE VEGAS WASN'T EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18790762
> *WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE  FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME PHOENIX CAR CLUB BROUGHT HOME SOME TROPHIES OG FRANK BROUGHT HOME TWO FIRST PLACE TROPHIES WITH HIS S10 TRUCK AND HIS FULL SIZE GMC TRUCK AND JESSE BROUGHT HOME 2ND PLACE WITH HIS CUTLASS AND I BROUGHT HOME 1ST WITH MY JETTA  ALL AZ CLUBS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE VEGAS WASN'T EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18790762
> *WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE  FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME PHOENIX CAR CLUB BROUGHT HOME SOME TROPHIES OG FRANK BROUGHT HOME TWO FIRST PLACE TROPHIES WITH HIS S10 TRUCK AND HIS FULL SIZE GMC TRUCK AND JESSE BROUGHT HOME 2ND PLACE WITH HIS CUTLASS AND I BROUGHT HOME 1ST WITH MY JETTA  ALL AZ CLUBS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE VEGAS WASN'T EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!!!!
CONGRATS TO ALL,,,, 
AND WHEN U GONNA COME PICK UP THAT MUSIC!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 11 2010, 11:52 AM~18783613
> *
> Congrats to IDENTITY for doin the thang,,,,,,Big Mando,,,,HELL YA BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Art thanks for all the CD you are the best brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18790762
> *WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE  FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME PHOENIX CAR CLUB BROUGHT HOME SOME TROPHIES OG FRANK BROUGHT HOME TWO FIRST PLACE TROPHIES WITH HIS S10 TRUCK AND HIS FULL SIZE GMC TRUCK AND JESSE BROUGHT HOME 2ND PLACE WITH HIS CUTLASS AND I BROUGHT HOME 1ST WITH MY JETTA  ALL AZ CLUBS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE VEGAS WASN'T EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:
> *


Felicidades dawg


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Hoe


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

AZ was looking good out in Vegas (not Vega's)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PROPS HOMIE!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Oct 12 2010, 10:48 AM~18791053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JUST TRYING TO SHOW THE WORLD HOW AZ SIDE GETS DOWN


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18790762
> *WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE  FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME PHOENIX CAR CLUB BROUGHT HOME SOME TROPHIES OG FRANK BROUGHT HOME TWO FIRST PLACE TROPHIES WITH HIS S10 TRUCK AND HIS FULL SIZE GMC TRUCK AND JESSE BROUGHT HOME 2ND PLACE WITH HIS CUTLASS AND I BROUGHT HOME 1ST WITH MY JETTA  ALL AZ CLUBS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE VEGAS WASN'T EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:
> *


You know the rules, PICS or it didn't happen! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 12 2010, 10:12 AM~18790762
> *WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE  FEELS GOOD TO BE HOME PHOENIX CAR CLUB BROUGHT HOME SOME TROPHIES OG FRANK BROUGHT HOME TWO FIRST PLACE TROPHIES WITH HIS S10 TRUCK AND HIS FULL SIZE GMC TRUCK AND JESSE BROUGHT HOME 2ND PLACE WITH HIS CUTLASS AND I BROUGHT HOME 1ST WITH MY JETTA  ALL AZ CLUBS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE VEGAS WASN'T EXPECTING THAT :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE TROPHIES HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE 2ND PLACE WIN BILLY!! :thumbsup: THE ELCO LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18791748
> *You know the rules, PICS or it didn't happen! LOL :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 12 2010, 10:29 AM~18790909
> *DAMN HOMIE!!!!!
> CONGRATS TO ALL,,,,
> AND WHEN U GONNA COME PICK UP THAT MUSIC!!!
> *


:nicoderm: Q-VO ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 12 2010, 10:42 AM~18791013
> *Art thanks for all the CD you are the best brother!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


ya sabe homie glad u enjoyed it,,,, thats how we do!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Congrats to all winners! 

Clay and Felix New Image CC

















Rudog, Todd & Duende
































and everyone that showed put it down for AZ!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 12 2010, 12:49 PM~18791825
> *:nicoderm: Q-VO ART :loco:
> *


what up carnal,,,whats good witcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> ...












CONGRATS MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER...YOU DESERVE IT...YOU PUT IN ALOT OF HARD WORK TO BRING THE EL CO BACK TO LIFE AND HOW IT LOOKS TODAY.....STILL UNFAZED!!!!!!! R.I.P. JTN .. :angel: and YOU no hes looking down smiling :biggrin: with a  and a DP....----STILL TALKING SH#T----- :nicoderm:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 12 2010, 10:42 AM~18791013
> *Art thanks for all the CD you are the best brother!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 x 2 ART thanks for them cdz bro 
:thumbsup: and too ALL who won in vegas congrats!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 12 2010, 01:46 PM~18792219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG HOMIE .......YA MY EARS START RINGING EVERY TIME HE DOES ....R.I.P JOHN .....


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 01:26 PM~18792060
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats to all winners!
> ...


THANK U


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Oct 12 2010, 02:10 PM~18792474
> *x 2 ART thanks for them cdz bro
> :thumbsup: and too ALL who won in vegas congrats!!!!
> *


right on you made it back!!!!!
and im glad you enjoyed the music homie!!!!!!!!
LET ME KNOW IF U NEED SOME MORE!!
:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

USO Phoenix took 7 vehicles up and 3 bikes . We brought home 4 trophies . James 64 sub, Jasons 72 sub, Yvonnes Blazer , and Vics Mustang


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 12 2010, 02:23 PM~18792596
> *USO Phoenix took 7 vehicles up and 3 bikes . We brought home 4 trophies . James 64 sub, Jasons 72 sub, Yvonnes Blazer , and Vics Mustang
> *


CONGRATRS TO ALL USOS'S!!!!

dam i think its bad ass that az bringin home alot of winners,,,,,
i thought they knew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> 
> 
> ...


looks good hoe


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Oct 12 2010, 02:10 PM~18792474
> *x 2 ART thanks for them cdz bro
> :thumbsup: and too ALL who won in vegas congrats!!!!
> *


Yes ART thanks so much I listened to one track of one CD all the way home. Thank you so much


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I am looking for some front upper a arms for 65-70 impala and some front strut rod washers anybody got some pm me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Oct 12 2010, 03:24 PM~18793138
> *Yes ART thanks so much I listened to one track of one CD all the way home. Thank you so much
> *


YOUR SO VERY WELCOME,,,,,,,,ALOT OF GOOD MUSIC,,,,, WE HAD A PARTY SUNDAY AND I PLAYED MUSIC FOR LIKE 6 HOURZ AND PUT ON A PLAYLIST AND DIDNT TOUCH MY LAPTOP, JUST TO ADD REQUESTS.... :wow: :wow: 

GLAD U ENJOYED AND THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, CLEMENTE</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>COME HERE OFTEN :naughty:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> > az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Oct 12 2010, 03:04 PM~18792957
> *looks good hoe
> *


thanks roger .....


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 12 2010, 09:27 AM~18790895
> *az looked real good in vegas congrats to all the winners </span>
> <img src=\'http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll147/billyhoe304/Mobile%20Uploads/temp-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll147/billyhoe304/Mobile%20Uploads/2547420.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Congrad homie!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

all az culbs dont for get this sat oct-16-10 at green valley park 16 & watkins from 11-5:00pm 20$ per team came out and kick it


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793901
> *all az culbs dont for get this sat oct-16-10 at green valley park 16 & watkins  from 11-5:00pm 20$ per team came out and kick it
> *



Que onda Carnal? Its going down this weekend or what


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes sir how you guys doing


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 12 2010, 05:09 PM~18793951
> *yes sir how you guys doing
> *



Gettin ready to win that cash lol!  How many per team?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

20$ per team frist place only


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 12 2010, 05:22 PM~18794063
> *20$ per team frist place only
> *


A homie are you on here cuz its torta Tuesday! Lol! Pelado :wow:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18793679
> *Congrad homie!
> *


   thanks homie ...


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18793679
> *Congrad homie!
> *


congrats..... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF! :wow: 










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18794783


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 01:26 PM~18792060
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats to all winners!
> ...


Nice pix!! AZ looked damn good out there! Congrats to the winners! Gotta love that Glasshouse....I worked hard setting it up!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 06:52 PM~18794912
> *WTF!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame! I love this car. I am glad that the owner and his people made it out unhurt. We don't realize how lucky we are to be home in one piece until you see something like this. :angel:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 12 2010, 10:48 AM~18791053
> *Looking good Hoe
> *



Que onda gato culero no te dejas ver en las vegas te olvidas de tus compas me colgaste y nunca llegaste a la taqueria el domingo en la noche


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 12 2010, 11:24 PM~18796592
> *Que onda gato culero no te dejas ver en las vegas te olvidas de tus compas me colgaste y nunca llegaste a la taqueria el domingo en la noche
> *


simon que se valla a la verga elo gato


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18796183
> *Nice pix!!  AZ looked damn good out there! Congrats to the winners! Gotta love that Glasshouse....I worked hard setting it up!
> *


Ya and I worked hard tearing it down! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

wheres all the pic of the show????


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

show pics???? hop pics????


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

A few I took....Looks like I need to get a new camera...:thumbsdown:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

That's about it... :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 12 2010, 11:24 PM~18796592
> *Que onda gato culero no te dejas ver en las vegas te olvidas de tus compas me colgaste y nunca llegaste a la taqueria el domingo en la noche
> *


No mames wey no podia manejar wey ya andaba bien pedo :happysad:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 12 2010, 02:23 PM~18792596
> *USO Phoenix took 7 vehicles up and 3 bikes . We brought home 4 trophies . James 64 sub, Jasons 72 sub, Yvonnes Blazer , and Vics Mustang
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18796183
> *Nice pix!!  AZ looked damn good out there! Congrats to the winners! Gotta love that Glasshouse....I worked hard setting it up!
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

TRUDAWG'S 64 up for sale or trade!  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564860


----------



## BombQueen (Oct 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


> USO Phoenix took 7 vehicles up and 3 bikes . We brought home 4 trophies . James 64 sub, Jasons 72 sub, Yvonnes Blazer , and Vics Mustang
> [CONGRATS to you all.....as alwayz lookin good....! :biggrin: :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 13 2010, 12:29 AM~18796961
> *Ya and I worked hard tearing it down!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS YOU POSTED FROM VEGAS HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

still waiting on the nuddie pics from vages


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Franks Hydraulics TEAM BLOW ME at the 2010 Las Vegas super show 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPhubCljv8...be_gdata_player




TEAM BLOW ME, STREET LIFE, and GOODTIMES put on a good show for us :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InK6oBlnrV0...be_gdata_player


----------



## BombQueen (Oct 7, 2009)

First things first....as my good friend ruben said, 'A sad day in lowriding history'.....Perfect Score was cut off going home from the Super Show....just greatful to hear the familia was ok...a ride is replaceable, family is not.....still a very unfortunate thing to happen. We met a few members from Traditions and they were real kool dudes....much props for showin your bad ass rides....and thanks for the props.....As for all the clubs from the AZ showin....what can I say but we represented hard and with class....CONGRATS to all the winners....BAD ASS Super Show with a whole lot of BAD ASS rides from everywhere......  :0


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: for Frank and the rest of the crew


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

It was like this all weekend non stop hopping from Saturday till Monday it was good times and Arizona was looking good both at the show and on the streets   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzqPTVEHFP8...be_gdata_player


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BombQueen_@Oct 13 2010, 12:07 PM~18800220
> *First things first....as my good friend ruben said, 'A sad day in lowriding history'.....Perfect Score was cut off going home from the Super Show....just greatful to hear the familia was ok...a ride is replaceable, family is not.....still a very unfortunate thing to happen. We met a few members from Traditions and they were real kool dudes....much props for showin your bad ass rides....and thanks for the props.....As for all the clubs from the AZ showin....what can I say but we represented hard and with class....CONGRATS to all the winners....BAD ASS Super Show with a whole lot of BAD ASS rides from everywhere......   :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 13 2010, 12:55 PM~18800573
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up mando!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Tie the Knot
A girl is about to tie the knot, and is watching her mother bake biscuits in the kitchen. 
"Mom?" she asks. "How do you keep Dad so happy after all these years of marriage?" 
The mother promptly throws a wad of biscuit dough on the floor, hikes up her dress, and squats down, picking the dough up with 
her privates. 
"Practice this and when you can do it, I'll guarantee that your man will be satisfied for the rest of his life," said her mother. So the girl practiced and practiced until her wedding night. 
While her anxious husband waited for her in the bed, she emerged wearing a sexy negligee, carrying a can of biscuit dough. She opened the can, threw the dough on the floor, lifted her negligee, and squatted over the dough, letting out a thunderous fart as she did so. Her husband, startled, jumped from the bed and backed away. 
"What's wrong, honey?" she asked. 
He replied, "Shit woman!" as he stepped further away. "If that thing barks like that for a biscuit, I sure as hell don't want to throw any meat at it."


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:biggrin: I HAD A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Oct 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18793223
> *I am looking for some front upper a arms for 65-70 impala and some front strut rod washers anybody got some pm me
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 13 2010, 03:20 PM~18801930
> *:biggrin:
> whats up mando!
> *


uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN AT THE HOUSE  DRANKIN SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!! :thumbsup: WHAT YOU UP TO MIKEY!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Oct 13 2010, 03:31 PM~18802024
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 13 2010, 05:36 PM~18802921
> *uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN AT THE HOUSE  DRANKIN SOME ICE COLD CORONAS!! :thumbsup: WHAT YOU UP TO MIKEY!?
> *


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Oct 13 2010, 03:16 PM~18801904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad: :yessad: THAT SUCKS WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT RIDE! :angel:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: I HAD A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 13 2010, 12:54 PM~18800566
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *











:no: :no: :no: :burn: FULL OF CACA. 10 YEARS LATER PULLING THE SAME SHIT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 13 2010, 05:38 PM~18802954
> *must be nice :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :yes: :yes: WHAT UP CURTIS! :wave: WHAT THE INSURANCE COMPANY SAY ABOUT YOUR CAR HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > :biggrin: I HAD A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 13 2010, 05:42 PM~18802982
> *:cheesy: :yes: :yes: WHAT UP CURTIS! :wave: WHAT THE INSURANCE COMPANY SAY ABOUT YOUR CAR HOMIE?
> *


 i didnt call them because i only have liability so i will have to pay for everything  fuck it


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 13 2010, 05:53 PM~18803079
> *i didnt call them because i only have liability so i will have to pay for everything   fuck it
> *


THAT SUCKS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE!!! Damn a long 4 days in Vegas, and Im still not right! lol 

Congrats to all the homies that won in Vegas! Thanks to all the homies that dropped some congrats on me! Brought that WIN back to the FUCKING AZ SIDE!!! 

Time to drop some pics I took. First here is a lil video from Friday morning


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Rest in Peace "Perfect Score"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*I didnt take this pic, but here is a group photo of some of the best lowrider photographers around. Carlos V. & BigMando Reppin the BIG AZ!!!!! *

Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)








PIC BY TWOTONZ


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18803257
> *Whats up AZSIDE!!! Damn a long 4 days in Vegas, and Im still not right! lol
> 
> Congrats to all the homies that won in Vegas! Thanks to all the homies that dropped some congrats on me! Brought that WIN back to the FUCKING AZ SIDE!!!
> ...


Fucking Mando drove his blazer up that ramp like he was trying to jump it. everybody was trippin on that shit.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 13 2010, 06:29 PM~18803419
> *Fucking Mando drove his blazer up that ramp like he was trying to jump it. everybody was trippin on that shit.
> *



IM POST THAT SHIT RIGHT NOW! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 13 2010, 06:29 PM~18803419
> *Fucking Mando drove his blazer up that ramp like he was trying to jump it. everybody was trippin on that shit.
> *



Listen to Luna!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

waz up homies this sat oct 16 2010 desert life c.c well be having a hosreshoe term 20$ per team @ green valley park 16st and wwatkings hope to see all you there


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18803725
> *waz up homies this sat oct 16 2010 desert life c.c well be having a hosreshoe term 20$ per team @ green valley park  16st and wwatkings hope to see all you there
> *


sup jacob how you doing carnal :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

just getting ready for sat & you


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 13 2010, 05:59 PM~18803118
> *THAT SUCKS
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: it does


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

JUDGED BY FEW...... MISSED BY ALL...... R.I.P. J.T.N .... ALWAYS IN OUR HEARTS.....PFFP...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:17 PM~18803292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pic's look bad ass homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 13 2010, 07:18 PM~18804059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya R.I.P COMPA


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> > :biggrin: I HAD A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:17 PM~18803292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Mando! And nice 4x4'n :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 01:26 PM~18792060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: These 2 cars are sick :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:22 PM~18803343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: 4TH OF JULY :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:25 PM~18803378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

who is this???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 08:37 PM~18804957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 BAD ASS PICS AS USUAL MANDO!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 13 2010, 08:46 PM~18806098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that GATO?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 13 2010, 06:59 PM~18803767
> *just getting ready for sat & you
> *


trying to make a dolla out of 50 cents carnal!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Oct 13 2010, 11:03 PM~18806883
> *Is that GATO?
> *


yp he finally came out of the closet jajaja


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18806098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Que onda gato is why u never made it to the taqueria estabas muy ocupado


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 13 2010, 11:55 PM~18807191
> *Que onda gato is why u never made it to the taqueria estabas muy ocupado
> *


he was too busy acting gay :biggrin: or being gay :0 :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

who is this???


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Oct 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18806098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EN LA MADRE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE+Oct 13 2010, 10:46 PM~18806098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 14 2010, 01:36 AM~18807313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Gato is backing that ass up BAWHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

*Sound sucks cause I was next to the speaker but Gato getting down with his moves at the Majestics Banquet hahaha
*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 13 2010, 11:36 PM~18807313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Gato i didnt know!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@Oct 14 2010, 02:27 AM~18807426
> *Sound sucks cause I was next to the speaker but Gato getting down with his moves at the Majestics Banquet hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL! I guess what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay in Vegas... :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 14 2010, 03:16 AM~18807482
> *LOL! I guess what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay in Vegas...  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Me and the wifey with TaTa Luna :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: damn Gato, your crazy homie


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:happysad: Everyone know I don't drink so I was in Vegas y me dije a mi mismo, mi mismo let's drink all this weekend and on the pic with the guy dancing I was battle him on a dance contest I win a bottle of patron just for dance....... and with the old ladie she want it to get on my pants but I ask her for only 500 dlls and she didn't want to pay. :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 14 2010, 08:03 AM~18808374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2010, 06:31 AM~18807931
> *Me and the wifey with TaTa Luna :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 14 2010, 12:36 AM~18807313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they say what happens in vegas stays in vegas except the tryouts For Thunder From Down Under lmfao


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2010, 10:55 AM~18809770
> * :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SUP WEY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO PUPPET! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 14 2010, 10:57 AM~18809789
> *SUP WEY
> *


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA VIEJON!  QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2010, 10:57 AM~18809792
> *:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO PUPPET! :wave:
> *


CERO JUST CHILLIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 14 2010, 11:04 AM~18809855
> *CERO JUST CHILLIN
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2010, 11:08 AM~18809884
> *:biggrin:
> *


DID YOU SEE GATO LIVIN LA VIDA LOCA :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Plus sneek peek of our new hopper!!!
Keep in mind he has only 6 batterys and they where low......_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 14 2010, 11:09 AM~18809889
> *DID YOU SEE GATO LIVIN LA VIDA LOCA :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: WHEN HE CAME BACK FROM VEGAS HIS WIFEY DID THIS TO HIM!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

Much props to raul from Individuals came out in the lrm PA QUE SEPAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18809932
> *Plus sneek peek of our new hopper!!!
> Keep in mind he has only 6 batterys and they where low......
> *


thats Johns car he wants to trade me that car for my cadillac!! Thats as high as that car goes charged or not, but its just a street car no big mods!! So it doing good!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18809932
> *Plus sneek peek of our new hopper!!!
> Keep in mind he has only 6 batterys and they where low......
> *


 :biggrin: BAD AZZ SONG :thumbsup: 
CANT WAIT TILL THE VIDEO :rimshot: X64


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18809932
> *Plus sneek peek of our new hopper!!!
> Keep in mind he has only 6 batterys and they where low......
> *


backyard built homie


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a clean set of chrome 13s all 4 with tires , hit me up 602 754 7205 300firm


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18809938
> *Much props to raul from Individuals came out in the lrm PA QUE SEPAN!!!!!!!!
> *


que onda mi compa


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Oct 14 2010, 11:49 AM~18810193
> *thats Johns car he wants to trade me that car for my cadillac!! Thats as high as that car goes charged or not, but its just a street car no big mods!! So it doing good!!
> *


YEPPERS!!!
NEW MEMBER OF MESA CHAPTER!
JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM....
NOT 4 SALE NO MORE......
AND HE JUST TOLD ME HE'S PULLING OUT HIS 2 PUMP EL CAMINO HOPPER.
REPP'N AZ TO THE FULLEST!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 14 2010, 12:21 PM~18810387
> *backyard built homie
> *


HE'S A NATURALLY! !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64
what up TATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what up hector


----------



## Sur Side Rider (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 14 2010, 02:16 PM~18810731
> *HE'S A NATURALLY! !!!
> *


very true homie i am


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Oct 14 2010, 12:49 PM~18810598
> *que onda mi compa
> *


q rollo mi pepe que hay de nuevo?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18808646
> *:happysad: Everyone know I don't drink so I was in Vegas y me dije a mi mismo, mi mismo let's drink all this weekend and on the pic with the guy dancing I was battle him on a dance contest I win a bottle of patron just for dance....... and with the old ladie she want it to get on my pants but I ask her for only 500 dlls and she didn't want to pay.  :uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



HE CHARGED ME $700 JK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY, VIEJITOS, ROLLERZ ONLY, OLD SCHOOL, MAJESTICS,


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2010, 02:44 PM~18811490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

200 best of show 100 best bike call for more info 5209710432


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2010, 02:46 PM~18811503
> *HE CHARGED ME $700 JK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a sprite in his hand Mando??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18811522
> *is that a sprite in his hand Mando??
> *


pespi


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2010, 02:48 PM~18811514
> *IDENTITY, VIEJITOS, ROLLERZ ONLY, OLD SCHOOL, MAJESTICS,
> 
> 
> ...


CLUBS UNITED!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Oct 14 2010, 02:48 PM~18811515
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


the 2 on the end are twins!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, TopDogg, BigMandoAZ, Black86Cutty, mrchapa


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats crackn Az.....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18809938
> *Much props to raul from Individuals came out in the lrm PA QUE SEPAN!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 14 2010, 10:15 AM~18809938
> *Much props to raul from Individuals came out in the lrm PA QUE SEPAN!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 14 2010, 02:55 PM~18812000
> *:0 :0 :thumbsup: x2!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

THIS IS A PREFECT ADVERTISEMENT FOR VIAGRA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LIKE ON BILLBOARDS &THE NEWTIMES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18811522
> *is that a sprite in his hand Mando??
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 14 2010, 05:06 PM~18812092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats so true! lol tata luna


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Edgar & Lil Rob reppin IDENTITY!!!!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

JUST A FEW PICS OF MY GOOD FRIENDS IN AZ AND THE IDENTITY CC!!
TOO BAD IT WAS SO SHORT HOMIES.
PAZ
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2010, 04:55 PM~18812587
> *JUST A FEW PICS OF MY GOOD FRIENDS IN AZ AND THE IDENTITY CC!!
> TOO BAD IT WAS SO SHORT HOMIES.
> PAZ
> ...



Hell yeah bro! We had some real goodtimes! Now you have to plan a trip to AZ!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

YES SIR!!
P :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

is that Al in the corner takin a pic of some dude???


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2010, 04:48 PM~18812503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 14 2010, 04:04 PM~18812073
> *THANKS HOIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT DICK HEAD FROM THE BIG "I" THAT WAS DOING A WHEELIE ON LAS VEGAS STRIP SATURDAY & GOT HIS CAR IMPOUNDED? IF SO CONGRATS CABRON YOU DESERVED IT CAR PUTS IN WORK & STAYS ON DA BUMPER!
THATS 2 HOPPERS THAT ARE FROM BIG "I" PHX TO TAKE BOTH PAGES ON LRM.


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

AZ I need your help..........
I'm working on the premier issues of Low Life Magazine and I need the following......

Lowriders for feature layouts
Sponsors/Advertisers
Models
Upcoming Events (large and small)
Contributing Photographers
REALLY need a Writer
Any ideas are welcome

The 1st issue will be ready January 2011

Please send all inquiries to [email protected]

Gracias a todos


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 14 2010, 05:37 PM~18812911
> *is that Al in the corner takin a pic of some dude???
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaammmnnnn the biscayne is looking off the chain homie!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Que cute


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

anybody need their lawn over seeded :biggrin: hit me up i got alt of seed from work


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Oct 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18813583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 14 2010, 06:30 PM~18813390
> *IS THAT DICK HEAD FROM THE BIG "I" THAT WAS DOING A WHEELIE ON LAS VEGAS STRIP SATURDAY & GOT HIS CAR IMPOUNDED? IF SO CONGRATS CABRON YOU DESERVED IT CAR PUTS IN WORK & STAYS ON DA BUMPER!
> THATS 2 HOPPERS THAT ARE FROM BIG "I" PHX TO TAKE BOTH PAGES ON LRM.
> *


:0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Oct 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18814228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SPIRIT & TEAM BLOW ME REPRESENTING IN VEGAS FOR AZ


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU THINK IS IN THERE....LEAD OR UNLEADED?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 14 2010, 11:13 PM~18816444
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK IS IN THERE....LEAD OR UNLEADED?
> 
> 
> ...


I saw 3 of them vatos try to move the shit and they coudn't.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 14 2010, 04:06 PM~18812092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L.M.A.O. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 14 2010, 06:30 PM~18813390
> *IS THAT DICK HEAD FROM THE BIG "I" THAT WAS DOING A WHEELIE ON LAS VEGAS STRIP SATURDAY & GOT HIS CAR IMPOUNDED? IF SO CONGRATS CABRON YOU DESERVED IT CAR PUTS IN WORK & STAYS ON DA BUMPER!
> THATS 2 HOPPERS THAT ARE FROM BIG "I" PHX TO TAKE BOTH PAGES ON LRM.
> *


ese mero es I called him today and he didnt even answer my call the voice mail said PA QUE SEPAN bwahahahahahahahaha :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18809932
> *Plus sneek peek of our new hopper!!!
> Keep in mind he has only 6 batterys and they where low......
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> JUST A FEW PICS OF MY GOOD FRIENDS IN AZ AND THE IDENTITY CC!!
> TOO BAD IT WAS SO SHORT HOMIES.
> PAZ
> PURO
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 14 2010, 10:45 PM~18816226
> *SPIRIT & TEAM BLOW ME REPRESENTING IN VEGAS FOR AZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Clubs United!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now with over 10 cars lifted in AZ!!!!
Repp'n AZ to the FULLEST!!!!_ :cheesy:

Sorry only a few of us could be there.......


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 15 2010, 08:51 AM~18818641
> *Now with over 10 cars lifted in AZ!!!!
> Repp'n AZ to the FULLEST!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, smiley602, MANDOS69C/10, DRAGON BALL-Z, JMAC36


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 15 2010, 10:18 AM~18819272
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, smiley602, MANDOS69C/10, DRAGON BALL-Z, JMAC36
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 15 2010, 09:36 AM~18818953
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 15 2010, 10:19 AM~18819291
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave: :biggrin:
> *


here at work waitin for my boss  to come in from out of town so i can have some words :angry: with his :0 ass,,,,,,and his :cheesy: face!! :wow: NO ****!!

TIRED ,,BEEN A LONG WEEK!!!

LOOKIN FORWARD TO GETTIN A LIL :biggrin: TIPSY :barf: THIS WEEKEND AND SOME CARNE :drama: ASADA,,,, AND POST UP LIKE LAMPOST!  

and you homie whats good :cheesy: witcha!!!!

maybe ill thro a cruise  this weekend out ur way so i can give you them cd's.....

Gave Mr T his cd's saturday and aint seen him on here :dunno: maybe he's still out cruisin listenen to em..  




whatever you do dont clikkk on this link!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, azmobn06, 4_ever_green, joe 2 64s

what up Mr T ,,,,how was da music??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 14 2010, 02:50 PM~18811531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Art! Thanks for the jams


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

good afternoon Arizona,


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Oct 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18814228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 14 2010, 08:47 PM~18815065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 15 2010, 10:57 AM~18819615
> *Juanchi!!! RIDERZ
> Sup Art!  Thanks for the jams
> *


WHAT UP TERMITE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 14 2010, 10:45 PM~18816226
> *SPIRIT & TEAM BLOW ME REPRESENTING IN VEGAS FOR AZ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 15 2010, 10:42 AM~18819480
> *here at work waitin for my boss   to come in from out of town so i can have some words :angry:  with his :0  ass,,,,,,and his  :cheesy: face!! :wow: NO ****!!
> 
> TIRED ,,BEEN A LONG WEEK!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 15 2010, 11:02 AM~18819647
> *WHAT UP TERMITE?
> *


What brochacho...hit me up later...I'll be home little later..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 15 2010, 09:36 AM~18818953
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks homie!
How's da club ese?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, ARIZA70, 602 Monte, mike(p), unity_mike :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 15 2010, 11:13 AM~18819741
> *Thanks homie!
> How's da club ese?
> *


  everyones doin good homie, just tryin to get our cars built :biggrin: slowly but surely


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this shit is crazy!!!! :angry:
now she will find out what or who your doin at all times with this shit!!!!

http://phonetrace.org/ 

type in ur number and better hope ur at work!!!!!!!!
it shows where ur at!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dont clikkk on this linkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
:0 






:biggrin: 










 








:wow: 



:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 


























thats whats up!!! another az-side ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 15 2010, 12:04 PM~18820107
> * everyones doin good homie, just tryin to get our cars built  :biggrin: slowly but surely
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 








thats whats up!!! another az-side ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:
[/quote]
much props hugo


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 15 2010, 11:02 AM~18819647
> *WHAT UP TERMITE?
> *


sup mikey


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 15 2010, 12:35 PM~18820306
> *sup mikey
> *


Just working! Whats up with you? Almost time to hit the bud light! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 15 2010, 11:11 AM~18819718
> *What brochacho...hit me up later...I'll be home little later..
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 15 2010, 02:23 PM~18820972
> *Just working! Whats up with you? Almost time to hit the bud light! :biggrin:
> *


x96


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Unity1963 is that your car up at Tinos Upholstery? I ask as saw pic in your profile that looks like the car I saw at Tinos.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Oct 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18821016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats krackin Art?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 03:32 PM~18821484
> *Whats krackin Art?
> *


just here at work homie,,,,, gonna get out early and go post up....i think maybe tomorrow start doin some body work on my hooptie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 02:58 PM~18821183
> *Hey Unity1963 is that your car up at Tinos Upholstery? I ask as saw pic in your profile that looks like the car I saw at Tinos.
> *


THAT CAR IS NOT HIS NO MORE! I TRADED HIM FOR A BUCKET OF KFC! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 15 2010, 03:43 PM~18821585
> *THAT CAR IS NOT HIS NO MORE! I TRADED HIM FOR A BUCKET OF KFC! J/K :biggrin:
> *


original or extra crispy??? :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 15 2010, 08:51 AM~18818641
> *Now with over 10 cars lifted in AZ!!!!
> Repp'n AZ to the FULLEST!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :rimshot: :drama: :nicoderm: 













LOL :loco:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 15 2010, 03:56 PM~18821678
> *original or extra crispy??? :wow:
> *


Extra crispy and throw in some creole seasoning. :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 15 2010, 02:01 AM~18817486
> *ese mero es I called him today and he didnt even answer my call the voice mail said PA QUE SEPAN bwahahahahahahahaha  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: liar u called me yesterday not today


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone get hail damage in the storm  jc collision is waiving deductibles up to $500 we work with all insurance companies


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2010, 05:01 PM~18822074
> *anyone get hail damage in the storm    jc collision is waiving deductibles up to $500 we work with all insurance companies
> *


Only for hail damage or for other stuff also?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 15 2010, 04:18 PM~18821813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: liar u called me yesterday not today
> *


  then how come you didnt answer fool? jajajaja


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 15 2010, 06:00 PM~18822475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY C, locdownmexikan


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 15 2010, 07:53 PM~18823260
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT'S GOOD CURTIS!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 15 2010, 07:09 PM~18822913
> * then how come you didnt answer fool? jajajaja
> *


:biggrin: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

dont forget desert life c.c hosre shoe term sat 10/16/10 from 11/5:00pm at green valley park


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 15 2010, 09:33 PM~18824050
> *:biggrin: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


bien pedo bien loko jaja :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is what's up Gente!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 15 2010, 11:59 PM~18825155
> *bien pedo bien loko jaja :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: ESTE VATO!!! :loco: Y MI INVITACION!!?? :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2010, 12:23 PM~18827460
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


what up dogg


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 15 2010, 09:32 PM~18824038
> *:biggrin: WHAT'S GOOD CURTIS!? :biggrin:
> *


just chiilin at home :biggrin: whats up with you


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 16 2010, 02:13 PM~18828058
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 15 2010, 08:51 AM~18818641
> *Now with over 10 cars lifted in AZ!!!!
> Repp'n AZ to the FULLEST!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz up clemente :thumbsup: :wave: 







I






C







U





LOL :werd: :loco:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

What's up Az side
Just found the perfect hot spot after a Sunday Cruise
(or any other time) It's open 24/7

It's a new BOMB ASS mexican restuarant on the WEST SIDE
*83RD AVE & CAMELBACK*
25%[/b][/i]</span></span> off all orders over $20.00
to all members <span style=\'color:blue\'>wearing their club shirts.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

BACK IN THE DAY.....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 16 2010, 12:20 PM~18827439
> *:biggrin: ESTE VATO!!! :loco: Y MI INVITACION!!?? :rant: :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Oct 16 2010, 08:12 PM~18829708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

3RD ANNUAL BRUSH BASH OCTOBER 23RD . 7AM - 7PM FEATURING LOCAL PINSTRIPERS AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST FROM AROUND THE VALLEY. HAVE YOUR RIDE STRIPED OR AIRBRUSHED WHILE YOUR THERE..FOOD, ENTERTAINMENT, MUSIC, RAFFLES,, ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME...
2533 W. HOLLY ST.
PHX.AZ 85009
2 BLOCKS NORTH OF McDOWELL RD
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT E.T. 480-274-1762 OR ANT 602-703-0576.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> dam thats a tight picture :cheesy:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

What's up Az Side Real quick just wanted to ask for support lil homie Dee brother Marcus passed away. Having car wash at 10 am-thru mid PM on 27th Ave and MC Dowell. Stop by family needs donations Thanks again!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 15 2010, 03:43 PM~18821585
> *THAT CAR IS NOT HIS NO MORE! I TRADED HIM FOR A BUCKET OF KFC! J/K :biggrin:
> *


Ill give you 5 kegs & 10 more 30 packs of Bud light DEAL?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is what's up Gente!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 16 2010, 04:24 PM~18828678
> *just chiilin at home :biggrin: whats up with you
> *


:biggrin: KOO KOO! I AM JUS CHILLAXIN WITH THE FAMILY  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 16 2010, 09:53 PM~18830750
> *:happysad:
> :wow:  :wow:      :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :scrutinize: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 16 2010, 04:25 PM~18828684
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: " HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU GUYS " :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Oct 16 2010, 08:24 PM~18830211
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: " I REMEMBER THIS CAR CLUB "

THIS IS PROBABLY THE ONLY CAR CLUB , I WOULD GO BACK TO IF BENNY
ARCE BROUGHT IT BACK...???????


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 14 2010, 11:13 PM~18816444
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK IS IN THERE....LEAD OR UNLEADED?
> 
> 
> ...



" WELL , LIKE NENE SAID ....10% GATE 90%WEIGHT " GOOD CATCH !! "


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 17 2010, 09:19 AM~18832642
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  " I REMEMBER THIS CAR CLUB "
> 
> THIS IS PROBABLY THE ONLY CAR CLUB  , I WOULD GO BACK TO IF BENNY
> ...


U SHOULD CHeck out Benny's facebook he his all kinds of old school pic of that Car Club!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18832596
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  " HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU GUYS "  :biggrin:
> *


  were all good homie. just trying to make things happen :biggrin:


----------



## Passion (Mar 20, 2009)

FOR SALE 



















(4) 2 way knockoffs and a set of cadi wheel chips for Sale

Asking $80.00 for everything they are used. If interested PM me.


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

any body have a set of tires for sale 235/75/15 or rims and tires 72 chevy 5 lug


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 17 2010, 09:11 AM~18832591
> *:biggrin: :scrutinize: :twak: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: _ DALLAS COWGIRLS 1-4!!! I GUESS AMERICA'S TEAM WON'T BE IN THE SUPERBOWL AGAIN THIS YEAR EITHER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:_ :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anybody going to the hop


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 17 2010, 05:06 PM~18835707
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  DALLAS COWGIRLS 1-4!!! I GUESS AMERICA'S TEAM WON'T BE IN THE SUPERBOWL AGAIN THIS YEAR EITHER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


U cant talk shit until u pay up for last years losses fool!!!! Untill then... STFU!!!

If i member right, I got 2, 30 packs coming....... u member?????? :wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Good job to Ariza car club on their horseshoe tourney.Had a great time out there


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Que paso AZ hows everyone doing this evening?


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Oct 17 2010, 08:10 PM~18836977
> *Que paso AZ hows everyone doing this evening?
> *


trying to get drunk


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Chester's Harley-Davidson show n shine pics..................





























































































































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 17 2010, 08:42 AM~18832420
> *Ill give you 5 kegs & 10 more 30 packs of Bud light DEAL?
> *


SOLD!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 17 2010, 09:51 PM~18838100
> *Chester's Harley-Davidson show n shine pics..................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 17 2010, 07:00 PM~18836227
> *U cant talk shit until u pay up for last years losses fool!!!! Untill then... STFU!!!
> 
> If i member right, I got 2, 30 packs coming....... u member?????? :wow:
> *


:scrutinize: :nono: :nono: I DO REMEMBER AND IT WAS ONLY 1 30PK FOOLIO!!!! :biggrin: I EVEN TRIED PAYING UP A FEW TIMES AND YOU SAID NOPE!!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Passion_@Oct 17 2010, 04:43 PM~18834631
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Oct 17 2010, 04:11 PM~18834790
> *any body have a set of tires for sale 235/75/15 or rims and tires 72 chevy 5 lug
> *


what up carnal!!!!

still got them party supplies if you need em!!!!!! :biggrin: 

and if you bring the youngin, will plug in the video game in the back so he can cruise!!!
didnt think about it last time :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>limit 4!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 17 2010, 09:51 PM~18838100
> *Chester's Harley-Davidson show n shine pics..................
> 
> 
> ...



ALWAYS GOOD PIC HOMIE!
:thumbsup:

HEY ANYBODY GOT ANY PICS OF THE HORSHOE PICS.... AND THE CRUISE,,,DIA DE LA RAZA PICS :dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP ART LOKS HOW YOU DOING CARNAL?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 18 2010, 11:59 AM~18841855
> *WHAT UP ART LOKS HOW YOU DOING CARNAL?
> *


IM HERE BRUDDA!!!
LONG WEEKEND HELPED MY SISTER MOVE,,,AND IM MOVIN THIS WEEKEND :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 18 2010, 12:28 PM~18842112
> *IM HERE BRUDDA!!!
> LONG WEEKEND HELPED MY SISTER MOVE,,,AND IM MOVIN THIS WEEKEND  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE WERE YOU MOVING TO


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 17 2010, 11:42 AM~18833419
> * were all good homie. just trying to make things happen  :biggrin:
> *



" THAT'S COOL " HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL BE BETTER FOR US IN 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD WEISEL


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 17 2010, 10:04 AM~18832875
> *U SHOULD CHeck out Benny's facebook he his all kinds of old school pic of that Car Club!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DO YOU TALK TO BENNY ?? :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SET OF REAR TAIL-LIGHTS "
FOR MY 1979 CUTLASS . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 18 2010, 12:31 PM~18842149
> *ORALE WERE YOU MOVING TO
> *


AROUND DA CORNER FROM MY HOMIES SHOP :cheesy: 
18ST AND DIAMOND


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 18 2010, 12:36 PM~18842187
> *WHATS GOOD WEISEL
> *



:biggrin: LIKE EVERYBODY , LIVING DAY TO DAY . I'M GOING TO TRY TO
PAINT MY 79 CUTLASS ,," MAYBE ?? ".

I NEED SOME TAIL LIGHTS , YOU KNOW OF ANY JUNK YARDS ?? ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 18 2010, 07:31 AM~18840077
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 18 2010, 07:31 AM~18840077
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 18 2010, 12:28 PM~18842112
> *IM HERE BRUDDA!!!
> LONG WEEKEND HELPED MY SISTER MOVE,,,AND IM MOVIN THIS WEEKEND  :cheesy:
> *


:nicoderm: WA'SAPPNIN ART :loco: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Oct 18 2010, 01:34 PM~18842623
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: YO!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Oct 18 2010, 01:07 PM~18842420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 18 2010, 01:05 PM~18842403
> *:biggrin:  LIKE EVERYBODY , LIVING DAY TO DAY . I'M GOING TO TRY TO
> PAINT MY 79 CUTLASS ,," MAYBE ?? ".
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!!!!

J & L Auto Wreckers 
1640 W Broadway Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85041-2228

(602) 243-6722 () ‎ 

50$ EACH AND A LIL SUNCRACK.....OFF A 78
TELL EM FERNANDOS ALIGNMENT SENT YOU!
DONT KNOW IF ITS WORTH IT, BUT AS A LAST SHOT!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 18 2010, 01:34 PM~18842627
> *:nicoderm: WA'SAPPNIN ART :loco: :wave:
> *


AQUI NOMAS HOMEBOY,,,,,WATCHIN JACKASS 3D :wow: 

AND U CARNAL WHATS GOOD WIT DA SLAYER!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HOW MANY OF YOU DRIVE 25 MILES TO WORK???

HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE YOU??

THIS GUY 6:37

NOW THIS SHIT IS INTENSE!! hno:

THIS IS ONE REASON I HAVE SO MANY BROKEN BONES.. :twak: 





http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/27/video-m...mute/#continued


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody have any upper a arms for 65-70 impala


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

Time Saturday, November 6 · 10:00am - 6:00pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SOCIETY C.C. HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT


Location Pioneer Park
526 E. Main Mesa,AZ 85210
Mesa, AZ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created By Bobby Quihuis 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Info 40 REG PER TEAM, DAY OF. DOUBLE ELIMINATION! SIGN UPS AT 11 TOURNY STARTS AT NOON. Contact Bobby Q 602-410-5751 or Joe Mirrales 623-374-1544 for more info. BRING THE FAMILY! LIVE DJ, FOOD BOOTHS, RAFFLES. 1ST one was huge, don't miss this one!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 18 2010, 01:45 PM~18842751
> *WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!!!!
> 
> J & L Auto Wreckers
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK YOU !!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 18 2010, 11:52 AM~18841811
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>limit 4!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


damn i shouldve got that for my birthday yesterday


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BIGGATO799,Oct 18 2010, 04:15 PM~18843945]Time Saturday, November 6 · 10:00am - 6:00pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SOCIETY C.C. HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT


Location Pioneer Park
526 E. Main Mesa,AZ 85210
Mesa, AZ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created By Bobby Quihuis 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Info 40 REG PER TEAM, DAY OF. DOUBLE ELIMINATION! SIGN UPS AT 11 TOURNY STARTS AT NOON. Contact Bobby Q 602-410-5751 or Joe Mirrales 623-374-1544 for more info. BRING THE FAMILY! LIVE DJ, FOOD BOOTHS, RAFFLES. 1ST one was huge, don't miss this one!
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 05:55 PM~18844957
> *damn i shouldve got that for my birthday yesterday
> *


wtf????????
another birthday :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

thats like tha 5th birthday this year!!!!!!!
was it for reals homie???
i mean was this the real one??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 18 2010, 05:50 PM~18844894
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  THANK YOU !!!!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


did you get em Weasel :cheesy:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side im outee! :sprint:
till the sun brings me back,,,,,alrato!!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

what is up fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gordobig818, locdownmexikan, CLEMENTE, Lunas64, ARIZA70, bonneville77, regal85


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 05:55 PM~18844957
> *damn i shouldve got that for my birthday yesterday
> *


happy birthday homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 18 2010, 06:20 PM~18845211
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> wtf????????
> another birthday :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


yeah this one is the real one homie!!!!!!!! 33years old!!!!!    old fart but as long as im not as old as Al Luna im good!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Oct 18 2010, 08:09 PM~18846570
> *happy birthday homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 18 2010, 01:00 PM~18842353
> *" ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SET OF REAR TAIL-LIGHTS "
> FOR MY 1979 CUTLASS . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


There are some on ebay, try links below. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Oldsmo...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Oldsmo...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/78-79-80-OL...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/79-CUTLASS-...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/79-CUTLASS-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 05:55 PM~18844957
> *damn i shouldve got that for my birthday yesterday
> *


Happy Birthday


----------



## BIG MEEZEE (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 10:51 PM~18848186
> *yeah this one is the real one homie!!!!!!!!  33years old!!!!!       old fart  but as long as im not as old as Al Luna im good!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday Ben :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 10:51 PM~18848186
> *yeah this one is the real one homie!!!!!!!!  33years old!!!!!       old fart  but as long as im not as old as Al Luna im good!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday carnal!!!
i remember when i was 33,,, i remember it like it was five years ago :roflmao: 
dam homie i known u for a min,,,,,,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE,,,, AND MANY MORE TO COME!!


AND WHEN YOU GONNA COME GET THEM CD'S IM PINCHE THIRSTY!!!!! :wow:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 18 2010, 01:00 PM~18842353
> *" ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SET OF REAR TAIL-LIGHTS "
> FOR MY 1979 CUTLASS . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i have some bro how much you tryin to spend they are clean to


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 10:51 PM~18848186
> *yeah this one is the real one homie!!!!!!!!  33years old!!!!!       old fart  but as long as im not as old as Al Luna im good!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy birthday big perm I mean worm I mean ben :biggrin: :biggrin: I remember when I turn 33 ohh wait I'm only 21 lol :0 :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Oct 18 2010, 08:09 PM~18846570
> *happy birthday homie  :biggrin:
> *


FTFP :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's upp AZSIDE. I got some info on the "Trunk and Treat" show coming up. If you need some reg forms hit me up and Ill email them to you!

Join us at the Fantastic Indoor SwapMart on Saturday, October 30th, for the 1st Annual Fantastic Trunk and Treat Custom Car Show. A family oriented event presented by Fantastic Indoor Swapmart, Titan Insurance, and Motorsport Showcase, a combination Lowrider Car Show and Halloween Trick or Treating event that will benefit the Los Bomberos Food Drive. The Fantastic Trunk and Treat Custom Car Show will be family friendly, for all ages, and include FOOD, FUN, ENTERTAINMENT, Trick or Treating, a Halloween Costume Contest (for children 12 and under) and a Parade! Prizes will also be awarded to the winners in three categories of the Halloween coloring contest. See beautiful custom lowriders cars, motorcycles and bicycles on display and fill the Fantastic Indoor SwapMart parking lot. The show will be held between 1-6pm, with prizes for open categories and the Best in Show $300, $200, $100 Cash awarded on stage between 5-6pm. Free Bike Registration for ages 17 and under.  Admission to the event is $1 or a food donation to the Los Bomberos Food Drive, a charitable group comprised of Hispanic Firefighters who fight hunger in Arizona. For Information call (480) 215-1398unk and Treat Custom Car Show will be family friendly, for all ages, and include FOOD, FUN, ENTERTAINMENT, Trick or Treating, aHalloween Costume Contest (for children 12 and under) and a Parade! unk and Treat Custom Car Show will be family friendly, for all ages, and include FOOD, FUN, ENTERTAINMENT, Trick or Treating, aHalloween Costume Contest (for children 12 and under) and a Parade! Prizes will also be awarded to the winners in three categories of the Halloween coloring contest.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS COMPADRE BENITO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 19 2010, 08:39 AM~18850083
> *FTFP  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :rant: CALMATE PINCHE GATO!!! :twak: DON'T TALK ABOUT MY HOMIE BEN LIKE THAT!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 18 2010, 10:51 PM~18848186
> *yeah this one is the real one homie!!!!!!!!  33years old!!!!!       old fart  but as long as im not as old as Al Luna im good!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












_
NO ****!!!! lol!!!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2010, 10:01 AM~18850672
> *:angry: :rant: CALMATE PINCHE GATO!!! :twak: DON'T TALK ABOUT MY HOMIE BEN LIKE THAT!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


THAT PM I SENT YOU IS JUST NUDE WOMENS WRESLING DVD D/L :cheesy: 
NO BIGGIE :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

PINCHE BIG BEN !!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2010, 09:56 AM~18850633
> * :biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS COMPADRE BENITO!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: pinche lambe huevos :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2010, 10:01 AM~18850672
> *:angry: :rant: CALMATE PINCHE GATO!!! :twak: DON'T TALK ABOUT MY HOMIE BEN LIKE THAT!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :buttkick: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happpy Bday B.B.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

DON'T KNOW YOU BUT HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 19 2010, 02:45 PM~18852940
> *DON'T KNOW YOU BUT HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 19 2010, 03:00 PM~18853074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep him in mind, might need some plating done, where does he get it done at?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 19 2010, 07:29 AM~18849716
> *happy birthday Ben :biggrin:
> *



I'm hungry what happened to torta Tuesday? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 19 2010, 03:16 PM~18853222
> *I'll keep him in mind, might need some plating done, where does he get it done at?
> *


dont know gotta hit him up


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Oct 19 2010, 03:19 PM~18853253
> *I'm hungry what happened to torta Tuesday? Lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Oct 19 2010, 03:19 PM~18853253
> *I'm hungry what happened to torta Tuesday? Lol  :biggrin:
> *


i know, i been slackin :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 19 2010, 04:38 PM~18853852
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ART puttin it down for Torta Tuesdays  

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Phoeniquera Classics - Rocktoberfest 2010 - Chester Harley Davidson - Chandler, Arizona


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18854570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the car and the pic I like this one big mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18854640
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for the car and the pic I like this one big mando
> *



thanks homie! Fucking car is badass!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Sooooo I hear IDENTITY CC has been challenged by Rollerz Only's Az Warchief to a game of horshoes!!!!! Its on Bro!!!! Bigmando says 30 pack minimum!!!!!!
> How many teams??? We can put up 3 teams!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18854846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Mark! :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

New AZ online magazine coming soon. I need all the help I can get if anyone is down. I need.....

Rides for feature layouts
Models
Sponsors/Advertisers
Photographers
Writers
Upcoming Show Info
Content suggestions or ideas

[email protected]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2010, 07:25 PM~18855572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> > Sooooo I hear IDENTITY CC has been challenged by Rollerz Only's Az Warchief to a game of horshoes!!!!! Its on Bro!!!! Bigmando says 30 pack minimum!!!!!!
> > How many teams??? We can put up 3 teams!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Hit me up with any questions! goin to be another good one!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Oct 19 2010, 03:19 PM~18853253
> *I'm hungry what happened to torta Tuesday? Lol  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HERE IS THE LATE NIGHT EDITION!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sooooo I hear IDENTITY CC has been challenged by Rollerz Only's Az Warchief to a game of horshoes!!!!! Its on Bro!!!! Bigmando says 30 pack minimum!!!!!!
How many teams??? We can put up 3 teams!!! :biggrin: 
[/quote]



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Oct 15 2010, 02:58 PM~18821183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres my chicken puto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 19 2010, 03:12 PM~18853165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo video, my road dogg johnny n juans cuttys lookin clean


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18856058
> *I here crickets :dunno:  :dunno: where is warchief  :dunno:  :dunno: is the challeng on :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: I'm here, so Identity has excepted my challenge. A 30 pack sounds good to me.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY LATE BDAY AHOLE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY LATE BDAY AHOLE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Oct 19 2010, 10:46 PM~18857840
> *yes sirr
> 
> wheres my chicken puto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pitirijas AND BEN WAS TAKING IT TO YOUR HOUSE! THEY DIDNT TAKE IT?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP JACOB?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie i want and talk to black cheeks


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

VERY NICE PICS MANDOC10!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2010, 06:30 AM~18859109
> *VERY NICE PICS MANDOC10!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


whats up Al :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> thats whats up :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2010, 11:46 PM~18857843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 19 2010, 11:47 PM~18857858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: love them natural


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up nest its jacob


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Oct 20 2010, 09:58 AM~18860835
> *was up nest its jacob
> *






WHATS UP JACOB WHERE'VE YOU BEEN BRO


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

any one know who has cheap batteries? need 8 of them


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

for anybody that has already got music off of me...pm me for these....so i can get em to ya!!!!!just got this set of 10 cds,,,,all on 1 cd!!!!!! some good tunes!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, EsePuppet

what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hows the babys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


and ill pm you the lay it low special!! :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 20 2010, 06:23 AM~18859055
> *Pitirijas AND BEN WAS TAKING IT TO YOUR HOUSE! THEY DIDNT TAKE IT?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: fukn mike jaja :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 20 2010, 12:39 PM~18861555
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, EsePuppet
> 
> ...


they real good ese diaper company are in debt w me jaja and simon ese am off today :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup senor jacob how you doing carnal!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 20 2010, 05:44 AM~18859183
> *whats up Al  :wave:
> *


Sup Mr C? Havent seen u in a minute!! Next stop for us will be the Swap meet show
Trunk Or Treat! See you out there. 1st beer on me Bro!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18861593
> *they real good ese diaper company are in debt w me jaja and simon ese am off today :cheesy:
> *


IF YOU WANNA FALL THRU LATER ON TODAY ITS ALL GOOD!
IM HERE TILL 7 HOMIE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2010, 12:46 PM~18861624
> *Sup Mr C? Havent seen u in a minute!! Next stop for us will be the Swap meet show
> Trunk Or Treat! See you out there. 1st beer on me Bro!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE THAT TRUNK OR TREAT IS GONA BE NICE!!!

WHATS UP MR LUNA!!! WHO YOU GONA HAVE ON UR TEAM FOR THE HORSHOE TOURNY,,,,,, DAVID?? MARK?? WD40???? :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18861593
> *they real good ese diaper company are in debt w me jaja and simon ese am off today :cheesy:
> *


IM JUST CHILLIN WATCHIN A MOVIE!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2010, 12:46 PM~18861624
> *Sup Mr C? Havent seen u in a minute!! Next stop for us will be the Swap meet show
> Trunk Or Treat! See you out there. 1st beer on me Bro!
> *


same old stuff just workin and tryin to get things movin on the regal :biggrin:
see ya there hopefully


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Oct 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18856529
> *Hit me up with any questions! goin to be another good one!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

check it out AZ. Chromeyourundies.com
a chance to win a complete undercarriage for $35
raffle tickets on line and proceeds to help out the Aztlan Youth Program
chrome work done by "Chrome Shop" out of tucson 
Robert has done plenty of work for my club members as well as my 74 mc
good work and good person to work with


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

a couple pics


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 20 2010, 12:42 PM~18861583
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: fukn mike jaja :happysad:
> *


Whats up fool? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 20 2010, 12:12 PM~18861817
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> SOUNDS LIKE THAT TRUNK OR TREAT IS GONA BE NICE!!!
> 
> ...


Sup Art..... My partner will be the less drunk one! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2010, 05:06 PM~18863722
> *Sup Art..... My partner will be the less drunk one! :biggrin:  LOL
> *



so that will have to be someone under the age of 21! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 20 2010, 05:10 PM~18863783
> *so that will have to be someone under the age of 21!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Or me lol :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2010, 05:06 PM~18863722
> *Sup Art..... My partner will be the less drunk one! :biggrin:  LOL
> *



So pretty much everyone in Identity will be drunk! :barf: . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hard to chose a sober one..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Oct 20 2010, 06:28 PM~18864569
> *So pretty much everyone in Identity will be having a goodtime! :barf: . :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hard to chose a sober one..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FIXED! :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 20 2010, 07:20 PM~18865224
> *FIXED!  :biggrin:
> *


Good call Mando!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 20 2010, 12:25 PM~18861448
> *for anybody that has already got music off of me...pm me for these....so i can get em to ya!!!!!just got this set of 10 cds,,,,all on 1 cd!!!!!! some good tunes!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats good carnal ill see you friday homie hook me up with these to carnal :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 20 2010, 04:12 PM~18863223
> *
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA RAUL :wave: CAN YOU AUTOGRAPH MY MAGAZINE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU HOMIE!!?? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 20 2010, 05:02 PM~18863686
> *Whats up fool?  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

whassssssssup biiiiiiiiiiiiiiaches!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18866662
> *whassssssssup biiiiiiiiiiiiiiaches!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



what up art :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 20 2010, 08:28 PM~18866673
> *what up art :biggrin:
> *


Not much Smiley! Where you been? I have not seen you in a while!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2010, 06:30 AM~18859109
> *VERY NICE PICS MANDOC10!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. LUNA! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 20 2010, 08:29 PM~18866679
> *:wave:
> *


  'sup!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

just chillin , how you doing?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18866662
> *whassssssssup biiiiiiiiiiiiiiaches!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: MR. BUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2010, 09:32 PM~18866715
> *Not much Smiley!  Where you been?  I have not seen you in a while!
> *



ive been around mostly was just getting my car ready for vegas but its done ill be at the swapmeet car show you guys going :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Oct 20 2010, 08:33 PM~18866733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm not sure if we are going or not........


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18866636
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA RAUL :wave: CAN YOU AUTOGRAPH MY MAGAZINE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU HOMIE!!?? :x: :x: :x:
> *


Mando get off the sacccccccckkkkkkk wey :angry: but raul can you autograph mine lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 20 2010, 10:10 PM~18867099
> *
> *


sup senor justin? nice meeting you man :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

dam mike/toro oro i served you again i got two videos of me serving you in vegas in listen to the video and you can hear darrel say i got you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58LGWs9bgIs&NR=1


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 20 2010, 10:10 PM~18867099
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ????WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO BE FOR HALLOWEEN ???
:biggrin: :biggrin: I HOPE NOTHING TO SCAREY HOMIE :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMJTmmfksVw&feature=related


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

hers another video of me serving the fuck outa toro oro i think you should go back to the drawing bord and start over http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUTFpFuv8w...player_embedded


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :drama: rematch hop at the A V PICNIC :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2010, 09:44 PM~18866819
> *same!
> 'sup Mando!
> Toons!  I was in your town yesterday and today!  How have you been?
> ...


:biggrin: SAME CHIT!  DIFFERENT PILE!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18866973
> *Mando get off the sacccccccckkkkkkk wey :angry:  but raul can you autograph mine lmao :biggrin:
> *


:uh:  I ASKED FIRST GUEY!!! :buttkick: SO WAIT YOUR TURN CABRON!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 20 2010, 10:10 PM~18867099
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP JUSTIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18866662
> *whassssssssup biiiiiiiiiiiiiiaches!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what up Art Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok check this out anyone want this movie hit me up!!!!!!!!!!
dvd copy of a vhs!!!

for real old school!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

I HAVE A CHEVY TURBO 350 TRANNY CORE THATS BEEN PARTIALLY POLISHED...IF YOU WANT IT MESSAGE ME...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 20 2010, 04:12 PM~18863223
> *
> *


ha ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> I HAVE A CHEVY TURBO 350 TRANNY CORE THATS BEEN PARTIALLY POLISHED...IF YOU WANT IT MESSAGE ME...
> sorry!!


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

PM ME YOUR NUMBER



> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18870733
> *how much??
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 21 2010, 09:51 AM~18870166
> *:uh:  I ASKED FIRST GUEY!!! :buttkick: SO WAIT YOUR TURN CABRON!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I already got it homes jaja :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 21 2010, 11:50 AM~18871171
> *I already got it homes jaja :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :rant: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Oct 21 2010, 11:52 AM~18871189
> *
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA ROGELIO! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 20 2010, 09:44 PM~18866819
> *same!
> 'sup Mando!
> Toons!  I was in your town yesterday and today!  How have you been?
> ...


 :wave: JUST.TRYING.TO.MAKE.THINGS.HAPEN.MAN


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 21 2010, 12:21 PM~18871415
> *:angry: :rant: :burn: :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok i just got this one,,,,, its subtitled in spanish for all us chunti's :roflmao:


pm me if u want it!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18866660
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP MIKEY!! :wave:
> *


JUST WORKING FOR BEER MONEY! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 21 2010, 01:20 PM~18871842
> *JUST WORKING FOR BEER MONEY! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 21 2010, 01:20 PM~18871842
> *JUST WORKING FOR BEER MONEY! :biggrin:
> *


i been workin 2 1/2 weeks and got enuff for a 40oz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 21 2010, 01:33 PM~18871496
> *  :biggrin:
> *


k onda chola :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 21 2010, 02:09 PM~18872202
> *i been workin 2 1/2 weeks and got enuff for a 40oz!!! :biggrin:
> *


Tall can for me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 21 2010, 03:03 PM~18872760
> *Tall can for me
> *


come now mr t,,,you got all the dough!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 21 2010, 02:09 PM~18872202
> *i been workin 2 1/2 weeks and got enuff for a 40oz!!! :biggrin:
> *












Damn! Thats a lot of work for a 40oz! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 21 2010, 03:03 PM~18872760
> *Tall can for me
> *


UN TALL BOY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 21 2010, 04:02 PM~18873204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the one in :cheesy: the middle :machinegun: the one in :wow: the middle! :machinegun:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Oct 20 2010, 10:57 PM~18867440
> *dam mike/toro oro i served you again i got two videos of me serving you in vegas in listen to the video and you can hear darrel say i got you   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58LGWs9bgIs&NR=1
> *



:thumbsup: WAY TO GO . . . . RICK EVERYONE KNOWS WHO WON COME ON THEY GAVE YOU 78 AT THE SHOW ON THE 4TH YOU DID 82 SO WHO REALLY LOST HA HA HA YOU LOST TWO WAYS BY ME AND INCHES ON THE 4TH I DID 80 NOW TELL ME DO YOU THINK I WOULD EVEN TAKE MY CAR TO VEGAS STILL AT 80 OR DOING LESS :nono: BUT I AINT A HATER I KNOW YOU HATE TO LOSE SO WE CAN HOP AGAIN I'LL GIVE YOU A CHANCE TO COME BACK


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 20 2010, 03:42 PM~18862945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ke tranza AZ.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 21 2010, 04:03 PM~18873209
> *UN TALL BOY!
> *


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We at lowriderstylecarclub.com have found some of the best photo's posted all over Lay it Low and now got 50 of the best of the best on our website! See if you photos made it......._  

Your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 20 2010, 08:25 PM~18866636
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA RAUL :wave: CAN YOU AUTOGRAPH MY MAGAZINE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU HOMIE!!?? :x: :x: :x:
> *


SIMON U KNOW I GOT U HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18866973
> *Mando get off the sacccccccckkkkkkk wey :angry:  but raul can you autograph mine lmao :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM PUPPET JUST SCHEDULE AN APPOINTMENT WITH MY AGENT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Oct 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18875548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



location??? :dunno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18876048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18876048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 21 2010, 07:43 PM~18875169
> *SIMON U KNOW I GOT U HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18874378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18874378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad ass I hope one day I can make it to a show out there...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18874378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTIN AZ YOU NEED TO GET SOME PIPE LIKE THEM FIRRRRRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 21 2010, 10:46 PM~18877019
> *JUSTIN AZ YOU NEED TO GET SOME PIPE LIKE THEM FIRRRRRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Those flame thrower exhausts are cool.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Oct 19 2010, 01:32 AM~18848908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 06:57 AM~18868973
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :drama:  rematch hop at the A V PICNIC  :0
> *


IM SURE THATS WHAT EVERYONE WANTS TO C! TEAM BLOW ME & SPIRIT CC WILL BE THERE TO HYPE THAT PICNIC UP AS ALWAYS.....HOPE THERE R SUM REAL HOPPERS THERE!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 21 2010, 08:28 PM~18875583
> *location??? :dunno:
> *


casa grande


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 21 2010, 07:48 PM~18875220
> *NO PROBLEM PUPPET JUST SCHEDULE AN APPOINTMENT WITH MY AGENT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


masssssssssss puto he said you are already booked till next week fucker :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18876048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 21 2010, 03:24 PM~18872956
> *come now mr t,,,you got all the dough!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


It's the wrong kind of dough :angry:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Oct 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18875548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN CASA GRANDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18876048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE DOCTOR! THAT FUCKER TOLD ME IM COLOR BLIND! HE TOLD ME I CANT SEE NOTHING IN RED! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 21 2010, 04:15 PM~18873288
> *:wow:
> :0 the one in :cheesy:  the middle :machinegun: the one in  :wow: the middle! :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: OK ILL TAKE THE REST!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 21 2010, 05:51 PM~18874058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU LIKE THE CLASSICS :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2010, 05:13 AM~18878436
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE DOCTOR! THAT FUCKER TOLD ME IM COLOR BLIND! HE TOLD ME I CANT SEE NOTHING IN RED! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2010, 06:13 AM~18878436
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE DOCTOR! THAT FUCKER TOLD ME IM COLOR BLIND! HE TOLD ME I CANT SEE NOTHING IN RED! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :h5: :h5: :x: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Oct 21 2010, 07:43 PM~18875169
> *SIMON U KNOW I GOT U HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can you get me the magazine with your autograph :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2010, 06:13 AM~18878436
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE DOCTOR! THAT FUCKER TOLD ME IM COLOR BLIND! HE TOLD ME I CANT SEE NOTHING IN RED! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BombQueen, impala123, Identity Original


:wave: :wave: WHATS GOOD EVERY ONE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 21 2010, 11:58 PM~18877468
> *IM SURE THATS WHAT EVERYONE WANTS TO C! TEAM BLOW ME & SPIRIT CC WILL BE THERE TO HYPE THAT PICNIC UP AS ALWAYS.....HOPE THERE R SUM REAL HOPPERS THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18876048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody showing at the west gate show tomorrow ?? Kool fm clasic car show


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Oct 22 2010, 11:41 AM~18880637
> *anybody showing at the west gate show tomorrow ?? Kool fm clasic car show
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 22 2010, 08:59 AM~18879458
> *BombQueen, impala123, Identity Original
> :wave:  :wave: WHATS GOOD EVERY ONE
> *


Qvo smiley txt me dawg I lost your #


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide! 

*Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!


BigMando 
Identity V.P. Phoenix, Arizona*


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Phoenix Prime C.C. would like to send are Thouhgts and Prayers out For HIM and His FAMILY... 
:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *
> :angel:
> :angel:
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide!
> 
> Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!
> ...


RIP


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide!
> 
> Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!
> ...


I LIKE TO SEND MY CONDOLENCES TO THE DUKES C.C. RIP FROM JOE A GARCIA :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide!
> 
> Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!
> ...


Prayers go out to him and his family :angel: from all of NEW VISION CC


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 AM~18880752
> *:dunno:
> *


WERE THE CORONAS AT?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

R.I.P FROM THE DESERT LIFE FAM


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS UP AZ ?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

So what's going down tonight in az :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

uffin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide!
> 
> Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!
> ...



:angel: :angel: RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide!
> 
> Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!
> ...


x100,000,000


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2010, 02:52 PM~18882341
> *To our Dukes C.C. Brothers in Phoenix and World Wide!
> 
> Identity C.C. would like to express our condolences on the passing of Fernando Ruelas. We will keep The Ruelas Family & all of our Dukes Brothers in our prayers!
> ...


My Condolences


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CHI CHIS Caberet! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 22 2010, 10:11 PM~18885684
> *CHI CHIS Caberet! :biggrin:
> *


lucky bastard picka picka :biggrin: sup mofo


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 AM~18880752
> *:dunno:
> *


x81


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 22 2010, 10:11 PM~18885684
> *CHI CHIS Caberet! :biggrin:
> *



post pics :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

quote=itsonlyme1,Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885713]
So I put this together right before the banquet in Vegas but wasn't able to play it due to technical difficulties :uh: so I thought I would at least post it on here....




[/quote]


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Oct 22 2010, 10:52 PM~18886025
> *quote=itsonlyme1,Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885713]
> So I put this together right before the banquet in Vegas but wasn't able to play it due to technical difficulties  :uh:  so I thought I would at least post it on here....
> 
> ...


  THATS CLEAN HOMIE!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chuckys got a chubby :naughty: :boink:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

uffin: 










:420: 

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 22 2010, 11:50 PM~18886319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

doing a 300$ raffle , not the wheels but a paintjob on the wheels , the works , flake, kandy patterns any colors u want 

and if u hit me up that day the 300 wheel deal is 180$ for the works only that day at the show hit me up see u there........... 

check out my wheels thread 602 754 7205 



















[/IMG]

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 22 2010, 11:50 PM~18886319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The place is called chi chi's and she has no CHI CHI'S 


False advertising


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 21 2010, 04:25 PM~18873341
> *:thumbsup: WAY TO GO . . . . RICK EVERYONE KNOWS WHO WON COME ON THEY GAVE YOU 78 AT THE SHOW ON THE 4TH YOU DID 82 SO WHO REALLY LOST HA HA HA YOU LOST TWO WAYS BY ME AND INCHES ON THE 4TH I DID 80 NOW TELL ME DO YOU THINK I WOULD EVEN TAKE MY CAR TO VEGAS STILL AT 80 OR DOING LESS  :nono:  BUT I AINT A HATER I KNOW YOU HATE TO LOSE SO WE CAN HOP AGAIN I'LL GIVE YOU A CHANCE TO COME BACK
> *


your done mike again mike y didnt u put up the other video that is on OG AZ side it shows u getting ur ass fuckn served u sore loser! if ur shit was all that why wasnt ur piece of shit inside of the lowriderr magizine i got invited what abt you? and i was hopping 10 times in a row all weekend long. and thts why u are a sore loser u can watch mines on youtube n see how many times i was hopping hahah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:0


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> quote=itsonlyme1,Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885713]
> So I put this together right before the banquet in Vegas but wasn't able to play it due to technical difficulties :uh: so I thought I would at least post it on here....


[/quote]
WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ ??????SO WHAT ARE GOING TO BE FOR HALLOWEEN???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18887375
> *The place is called chi chi's and she has no CHI CHI'S
> False advertising
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18887375
> *The place is called chi chi's and she has no CHI CHI'S
> False advertising
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 22 2010, 04:21 PM~18883008
> *WERE THE CORONAS AT?
> *


Shit homie, I just got up!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2010, 09:49 AM~18887375
> *The place is called chi chi's and she has no CHI CHI'S
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Q - VO U NAISE wheres the 30 pack at foo :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 23 2010, 08:11 PM~18890756
> *:uh:
> *



what :dunno: just saying nikka :happysad: all of a sudden huhh , ssssssssckacking raaaaandy dduuuuuuuuuude


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 07:50 AM~18887124
> *doing a 300$ raffle ,  not the wheels but a paintjob on the wheels , the works , flake, kandy patterns any colors u want
> 
> and if u hit me up that day  the 300 wheel deal is 180$ for the works only that day at the show  hit me up  see u there...........
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: " 4-SALE !! " SOME AC PARTS $ 130.00 FOR BOTH PARTS.

OR I AM WILLING TO EXCHANGE FOR HYDRAULIC PARTS . :thumbsup: 










LET ME KNOW " 602-448-6328 " :thumbsup: Weasel ..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SUP AZ!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 24 2010, 02:26 AM~18892602
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave: :420: :420: :420:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> quote=itsonlyme1,Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885713]
> So I put this together right before the banquet in Vegas but wasn't able to play it due to technical difficulties :uh: so I thought I would at least post it on here....


[/quote]


" NICE !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: "


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 24 2010, 12:37 PM~18894231
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Hello , me and a few of my friends were wondering , how can we get into
your carclub..

We have been checking around and seeing how other carclubs do there thing. and
it has been brought to our attention that the knights image car club would be a
good club to look into..

A lot of people have said good things about the carclub, :thumbsup: 

When is your next club meeting ?? ..


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18894460
> *From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


DAMN!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18894460
> *From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


fuckin Raul lol your crazy homie :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18894460
> *From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 whos cutty was that


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 whos cutty was that
> 
> Thats some good shit right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: 97TownCar, Lunas64, el camino man, BigMandoAZ, 62wildcat, FOOLISH ONE
Whats up Identity


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Oct 24 2010, 03:37 PM~18895502
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: 97TownCar, Lunas64, el camino man, BigMandoAZ, 62wildcat, FOOLISH ONE
> Whats up Identity
> *


 :wave: sup edgar


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 24 2010, 04:25 PM~18895410
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  whos cutty was that
> *


Rauls from Individuals


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

NEW EVENT








[/QUOTE]


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 22 2010, 11:50 PM~18886319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF HOMIE WHY U PUTTING MY SISTER ON BLAST?! HA HA JK ****** MIGHT GET IT TWISTED AND THINK ITS TRUE. LOL
BEST CLUB IN AZ WITH FREAK HOES HANDS DOWN JUST TOO SMALL.


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

WHATS AZ OG'S 
 *P*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18894460
> *From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 24 2010, 07:37 PM~18897038
> *WTF HOMIE WHY U PUTTING MY SISTER ON BLAST?! HA HA JK ****** MIGHT GET IT TWISTED  AND THINK ITS TRUE. LOL
> BEST CLUB IN AZ WITH FREAK HOES HANDS DOWN JUST TOO SMALL.
> *


pinche gorgo q onda weyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 24 2010, 03:02 PM~18894593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 24 2010, 08:16 PM~18897494
> *pinche gorgo q onda weyyy :biggrin:
> *


Nada Guey Aqui Nomas Cunado! Ha Ha.... Whats up with u Fuck My head hurts como que Ill stick to my expensive Mexican beers. LOL


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 24 2010, 08:16 PM~18897494
> *pinche gorgo q onda weyyy :biggrin:
> *


LAST NIGHT PARTY WAS FUN~
GOOD SEEING ALL THE HOMIES FROM UNITY PHX RIDERZ SLOW LANE BIG M & SORRY IF I FORGOT ANYONE ELSE.......


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2010, 07:49 PM~18897165
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


JUST REPORT IT AS HAIL DAMAGE LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We want to apologize for only showing a few car at the ACA Leveen Car Show today. Either they we're at work or working on their cars. _


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE ROLLO MI GENTE DEL AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 24 2010, 10:37 PM~18899349
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 24 2010, 09:13 PM~18898205
> *Nada Guey Aqui Nomas Cunado! Ha Ha.... Whats up with u Fuck My head hurts como que Ill stick to my expensive Mexican beers. LOL
> *


SIMON LA MAFIA PAGA :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Oct 24 2010, 09:16 PM~18898240
> *LAST NIGHT PARTY WAS FUN~
> GOOD SEEING ALL THE HOMIES FROM UNITY PHX RIDERZ SLOW LANE BIG M & SORRY IF I FORGOT ANYONE ELSE.......
> *


SIMON QUE SI SENOR INDIVIDUAL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18894460
> *From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is for you Frank!
Much luv & respect for Spirit CC!!!!_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Oct 24 2010, 01:07 PM~18894372
> *:wave:  Hello , me and a few of my friends were wondering , how can we get into
> your carclub..
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: We will be looking for new members , after the new year ..

 at the moment , we are going through a lot of bullshit , and I'm cleaning up
my car club.." Just One Thing ? " How do you see yourself as a knight member.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

que onda pinche goose?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP MANDO?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up azside!!!b


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 25 2010, 05:22 PM~18905189
> *que onda pinche goose?
> *


k onda borracho! had a good time at bens on saturday lol :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Oct 25 2010, 04:54 PM~18905514
> *k onda borracho! had a good time at bens on saturday lol :biggrin:
> *




Se puso bueno el fieston con la banda


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 04:53 PM~18905504
> *What's up azside!!!b
> *


BIG MANDO DID YOU SEE YUMA AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ON SATURDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Oct 25 2010, 04:40 PM~18905392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats good Mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 25 2010, 06:38 PM~18906484
> *BIG MANDO DID YOU SEE YUMA AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ON SATURDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wasnt a good fight! I wasnt on the card! :cheesy: :cheesy: Did you tell your boy TITO Ive been training????? :biggrin: :biggrin: jk

I didnt see any of the fights saturday


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18906563
> *
> whats good Mando
> *



Chillin Bro! Cant move, Im stuffed. My wife made me a big ass carne asada, beans, rice dinner with homemade salsa for my Bday and she had hand cramping cold budlights ready for me when I got off work!!!!  :thumbsup: She's a keeper! lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18906921
> *Chillin Bro! Cant move, Im stuffed. My wife made me a big ass carne asada, beans, rice dinner with homemade salsa for my Bday and she had hand cramping cold budlights ready for me when I got off work!!!!    :thumbsup: She's a keeper! lol
> *


NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 25 2010, 07:18 PM~18906930
> *NICE!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 25 2010, 03:22 PM~18905189
> *que onda pinche goose?
> *



QUE ONDA MIKEY MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 07:21 PM~18906978
> *:yes:  :yes:    happy birthday mando
> *


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 07:13 PM~18906877
> *wasnt a good fight! I wasnt on the card!  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Did you tell your boy TITO Ive been training????? :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> 
> I didnt see any of the fights saturday
> *


I LIKE THAT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT IM SURE YOU HEARD WHO GOT THEIR ASS KICKED :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 25 2010, 08:32 PM~18907875
> *I LIKE THAT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT IM SURE YOU HEARD WHO GOT THEIR ASS KICKED  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



yeah I heard! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE CC....
WANT TO GIVE BIG PROPS TO ALL THE CLUB'S THAT ARE HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY AND SHOWING THE WORLD THIS IS A POSITIVE LIFESTYLE WITH THE CAR SHOW'S THAT HAVE PASSED AND CAR SHOW'S COMING UP!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 06:17 PM~18906921
> *Chillin Bro! Cant move, Im stuffed. My wife made me a big ass carne asada, beans, rice dinner with homemade salsa for my Bday and she had hand cramping cold budlights ready for me when I got off work!!!!    :thumbsup: She's a keeper! lol
> *


Happy Birthday Homie!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY BEERTHDAY MIJO!! BEERS THIS WEEKEND! 30 YRS OLD!! SOON YOU WILL BE TATA JR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO!!!! :biggrin: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

Benefit Car Show hosted by GROUPE CAR CLUB Nov 7, 2010 from 1pm to 5pm. move-in from 10am to 12pm. $10 entry fee for cars/trucks and $5 entry fee bicycles. There will be food,drinks,entertainment, and raffles. 116 N Lindsay Rd. Mesa Arizona 85239. Lindsay north of Main St. All the proceed will be donated to Iglesia Discipulos Del Reino. For more info contact Tony (602) 703 8983.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18908434
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>X85*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 07:21 PM~18906978
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


HAPPY B DAY HOMIE NOW YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO BUY BEER RIGHT, JAJA :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2010, 06:30 PM~18864590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AM READY :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

anybody know of a cheap alarm place all I really need is a basic remote to unlock/lock (dont care for the siren thing) since i lost the key to my door and they are chargin up the ass for duplicate :dunno:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHYIMPALA69 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Oct 25 2010, 11:42 PM~18909722
> *anybody know of a cheap alarm place all I really need is a basic remote to unlock/lock (dont care for the siren thing) since i lost the key to my door and they are chargin up the ass for duplicate :dunno:
> *


call josh 480 255 6898 he will come to you


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHYIMPALA69_@Oct 25 2010, 09:23 PM~18908444
> *Benefit Car Show hosted by GROUPE CAR CLUB Nov 7, 2010 from 1pm to 5pm. move-in from 10am to 12pm. $10 entry fee for cars/trucks and $5 entry fee bicycles. There will be food,drinks,entertainment, and raffles. 116 N Lindsay Rd. Mesa Arizona 85239. Lindsay north of Main St. All the proceed will be donated to Iglesia Discipulos Del Reino. For more info contact Tony (602) 703 8983.
> *


 :wow: Same day as....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect+Oct 25 2010, 04:54 PM~18905514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG ERN DAWG! NO MORE ****! I GOT A ROPE YOU CAN BARROW! J\K :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18908434
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X66


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 26 2010, 05:55 AM~18910487
> *JUST WAKING UP! WHATS GOOD WITH YOU HOLMES?
> NICE! :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, TRYING TO GET THINGS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

damn, you guys wake up early!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18908434
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x99


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 26 2010, 06:40 AM~18910677
> *damn, you guys wake up early!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I WAKE UP A 5:30 TO GO TO WORK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club's United!!!</span>_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18906921
> *Chillin Bro! Cant move, Im stuffed. My wife made me a big ass carne asada, beans, rice dinner with homemade salsa for my Bday and she had hand cramping cold budlights ready for me when I got off work!!!!    :thumbsup: She's a keeper! lol
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HAPPY B-DAY MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

> NEW EVENT


[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 26 2010, 12:06 PM~18912822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks to all the homies who dropped some birthday comments! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

My homie is selling his 61 impala. The car has a rebuilt 327 engine, 2 speed powerglide. Runs and drives good. No leaks at all. It has NEW OG stitch suede interior, new paint, new fresh chrome undercarriage. Only thing NOT chromed is the drive shaft. It also has brand new side mouldings. The grill is chromed too. It has 2 CCE FatBoy pumps, 4 batts, 4 switches FBSS Here's some pics.. He's asking $22K OBO. If you are interested in this CLEAN ACE give Gabe a call at 505-659-0763









































































*I'll post more pics up as soon as I take some more. *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18906921
> *Chillin Bro! Cant move, Im stuffed. My wife made me a big ass carne asada, beans, rice dinner with homemade salsa for my Bday and she had hand cramping cold budlights ready for me when I got off work!!!!    :thumbsup: She's a keeper! lol
> *


Happy Late Birthday Homie!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 26 2010, 01:51 PM~18913752
> *:wow:
> *


WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ WATCH YOU GOING TO BE FOR HALLOWEEN HOMIE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 26 2010, 03:02 PM~18914433
> *Happy Late Birthday Homie!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!! found in off topic












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 26 2010, 04:16 PM~18915109
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!! found in off topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: fools will do anything to save a buck


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Oct 25 2010, 11:42 PM~18909722
> *anybody know of a cheap alarm place all I really need is a basic remote to unlock/lock (dont care for the siren thing) since i lost the key to my door and they are chargin up the ass for duplicate :dunno:
> *


if you know someone that can put it in, I got an alarm for sale with accuators and relays for door locks


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHT UP TORTA SLAYER!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 26 2010, 07:58 PM~18917245
> *WHT UP TORTA SLAYER!! :biggrin:
> *


where is Mando (torta slayer), havent seen him in a minute :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Oct 26 2010, 07:58 PM~18917245
> *WHT UP TORTA SLAYER!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO COMPA ERNESTO! :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side! See you al this weekend at the Show! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 26 2010, 08:08 PM~18917380
> *where is Mando (torta slayer), havent seen him in a minute :dunno:
> *


:0 :biggrin: WHAT UP CURTIS :wave:  I AM GITTIN READY TO POST UP THE LATE NIGHT TORTA TUESDAY PICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18917490
> *Sup Az Side! See you al this weekend at the Show! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP LUNA!!! :wave:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2010, 07:10 PM~18917416
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO COMPA ERNESTO! :wave: COMO ESTAS HOMIE?
> *



BIEN, BIEN BRO THE RIDERZ GOING TO THE HALLOWEEN SHOW? IF SO WE'LL 
SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18915758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



300 raffle and specials :biggrin: 


painting up these 20 inch wheels  































































this is what 300$ can get u on some 20s


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 26 2010, 08:33 PM~18917713
> *300  raffle and specials  :biggrin:
> painting up these  20 inch wheels
> 
> ...


looks good brotha....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18917532
> *:0 :biggrin: WHAT UP CURTIS :wave:  I AM GITTIN READY TO POST UP THE LATE NIGHT TORTA TUESDAY PICS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


here chillin at home  , just watched the suns fall apart


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18917532
> *:0 :biggrin: WHAT UP CURTIS :wave:  I AM GITTIN READY TO POST UP THE LATE NIGHT TORTA TUESDAY PICS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Post em up :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2010, 10:13 PM~18918814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, knightowl480, childsplay69, MANDOS69C/10


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :sprint: AL RATO AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 27 2010, 06:04 AM~18920371
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice posts Mandito!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Check this out homie!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And here's some eye candy....._ :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: primer665, ART LOKS, JM0NEY
whats good Art


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

happy haloween :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

There's goin to be a band, free candy, punkin carving contest and costume contest. Goin to be a good time! 
Anyone who want's to get the pre-reg price all you gotta do is email richard your applications before Saturday and then just pay your pre-reg entry fee's at the show. 
Per Richard Ochoa, EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Oct 27 2010, 10:21 AM~18922320
> *There's goin to be a band, free candy, punkin carving contest and costume contest. Goin to be a good time!
> Anyone who want's to get the pre-reg price all you gotta do is email richard your applications before Saturday and then just pay your pre-reg entry fee's at the show.
> Per Richard Ochoa, EMAIL [email protected]
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Oct 27 2010, 09:43 AM~18921617
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: primer665, ART LOKS, JM0NEY
> whats good Art
> *


nada here at work homie,,, when you want them flicks???
i eraed twilight but ima see if my lil homie has the copy i gave him!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 27 2010, 09:17 AM~18921473
> *And here's some eye candy..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 27 2010, 06:59 AM~18920593
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 27 2010, 01:40 PM~18923321
> *nada here at work homie,,, when you want them flicks???
> i eraed twilight but ima see if my lil homie has the copy i gave him!
> *


cool thanks bro just let me know


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 27 2010, 03:57 PM~18924366
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:03 AM~18928894
> *Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.
> 
> 
> ...


hey I was there 2 fucker :biggrin: it looks bad ass now you can statr you chapter out there where you live ese jajajaja you memer!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 28 2010, 01:07 AM~18928905
> *hey I was there 2 fucker :biggrin: it looks bad ass now you can statr you chapter out there where you live ese jajajaja you memer!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, LOL. I cant wait to see the rest of the patterns done. Sucks I had to leave but was expecting a call at 6:30-7:30pm from my kids. Thanks for helping out on it man.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:11 AM~18928915
> *Yeah, LOL. I cant wait to see the rest of the patterns done. Sucks I had to leave but was expecting a call at 6:30-7:30pm from my kids. Thanks for helping out on it man.
> *


yupp looks bad ass and thnx to chawps for letting me learn on justins car  





































































































just playing justin jaja


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 28 2010, 01:12 AM~18928921
> *yupp looks bad ass and thnx to chawps for letting me learn on justins car
> just playing justin jaja
> *


LOL, I gonna learn on your Regal soon. :biggrin: JK :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:14 AM~18928928
> *LOL, I gonna learn on your Regal soon.  :biggrin:  JK  :biggrin:
> *


you could water sand jajaja :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 12:03 AM~18928894
> *Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice J!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:03 AM~18928894
> *Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18918653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

7 o clock , back to work :420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:03 AM~18928894
> *Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL NICE CHAWPS :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

I need a clean ride for a photoshoot in downtown phx this saturday morning. It's a test shoot for a new photographer interested in working for the magazine. If the pictures come out good it will be featured in Low Life Magazine.

If you're interested contact me>>>> [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 27 2010, 11:59 PM~18928665
> *
> *


WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO BE FOR HALLOWEEN?????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Unity CC is already in the house!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 27 2010, 08:23 AM~18921097
> *Nice posts Mandito!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS MR. BUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 28 2010, 06:48 AM~18929492
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 28 2010, 07:46 AM~18929810
> *LOOKS REAL NICE CHAWPS :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: MIKEY!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:03 AM~18928894
> *Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 LOOKS REALLY NICE JUSTIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 28 2010, 10:36 AM~18930960
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


  HERE AT WORK NOT WANTING TO DO A DAM THING HOMIE, WHATS GOOD WIT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 28 2010, 07:00 AM~18929550
> *
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 28 2010, 10:41 AM~18931004
> * HERE AT WORK NOT WANTING TO DO A DAM THING HOMIE, WHATS GOOD WIT YOU :biggrin:
> *


 SAME OL CHIT HERE :biggrin: YOU GOIN TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 28 2010, 10:47 AM~18931050
> * SAME OL CHIT HERE :biggrin: YOU GOIN TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


i'm planning on it unless some other bullshit comes up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 07:02 AM~18929563
> *7  o clock , back to work  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


damn homie you getting down with that ride bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

regal85 whats up homeboy????


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2010, 12:10 PM~18931245
> *regal85  whats up homeboy????
> *


que onda ben ..whens the next party lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Oct 28 2010, 11:15 AM~18931289
> *que onda ben ..whens the next party lol  :biggrin:
> *


ON YOUR BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2010, 11:10 AM~18931245
> *regal85  whats up homeboy????
> *


not much homie just here at work tryin to make that money :biggrin: how you been Ben, havent seen you in a minute


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:03 AM~18928894
> *Chawps and Chucky started the lace and patterns, heres the hood patterned and laced.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some sun pics :biggrin: kandy and flake go together  
































































 there u go justin :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thnks man , chucky and i did it , i just shot paint , the rest was all chucky


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 01:06 PM~18932145
> *thnks man , chucky and i did it , i just shot paint , the rest was all chucky
> *


Orale tarzzzzan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...



shit lookin bad ass chawps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


thats coming out nice


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 11:44 AM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awsome! Good job


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN TIGHT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chawps. Damn I cant wait to see rest of car patterned out, I think it gonna be sick. :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass you guys laid that paint and patterns Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 04:27 PM~18933702
> *Thanks Chawps. Damn I cant wait to see rest of car patterned out, I think it gonna be sick.  :wow:
> *


cars comin out sweet justin.....

and PHXROJOE got me all fucked up......WHAT YA GONA BE FOR HALLOWEEN JUSTIN???

ME IM LEAVIN MY WALLET AT HOME,,,, IM GONA BE HISPANIC...... hno:

UH I MEAN HIS-PANIC....  

YOU KNOW JOE ARPAIOS PANIC,,,, :wow: 

A UNDOCUMENTED CRAZY MOFO!!!!! :biggrin: 

ART :loco:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

whats up fellas,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18933888
> *cars comin out sweet justin.....
> 
> and PHXROJOE got me all fucked up......WHAT YA GONA BE FOR HALLOWEEN JUSTIN???
> ...


Thanks Art. Im not dressing up for halloween but will just pass candy out to the trick or treaters.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Roller Joe, What you dressing up as for Halloween?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 28 2010, 04:54 PM~18933940
> *whats up fellas,
> *


almost friday homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 01:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 28 2010, 03:01 PM~18932648
> *Orale tarzzzzan!!! :biggrin:
> *


TALK ABOUT TARZAN


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 28 2010, 11:09 AM~18931242
> *damn homie you getting down with that ride bro!!!
> *


:wow: :wow: WTF!!!! :biggrin: QUE PASA COMPA BENITO!!! :wave: DISPENSA THAT I DIDN'T MAKE IT TO YOUR PACHANGA SATURDAY!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 PM~18931957
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 ORALE CHAWPS!!! :thumbsup: YOU HOMIES GOT DOWN ON JUSTIN'S RANFLA!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 28 2010, 02:01 PM~18932648
> *Orale tarzzzzan!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO GUEY! :biggrin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO CON TIGO???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 28 2010, 02:03 PM~18932668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: :cheesy: Q-VO ART :loco: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 28 2010, 09:34 PM~18936742
> *:0  NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: HELLO MONICA! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Vampire shift :wow:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 05:03 PM~18934011
> *Roller Joe, What you dressing up as for Halloween?
> *


IM GOING TO BE A BLOODY TAMPON!!!!!!!!!!!!I NEED TO GO GET A PAINTER JUMP SUIT!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PIC COMING SOON AND BIG BEN IS GOING TO BE A 70's PORN STAR !!!!!!!!J/K LOL


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 05:01 PM~18933998
> *Thanks Art. Im not dressing up for halloween but will just pass candy out to the trick or treaters.
> *


JUSTIN AZ I THINK YOU SHOULD DRESS UP AS TOM CRUZ LIKE IN TOP GUN,BECAUSE YOU ALREADY LOOK LIKE TOM CRUZ JUST GET THE GLASS AND JACKET HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!!im j/k homie so what are you passing out JUSTIN AZ??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 28 2010, 10:46 PM~18937365
> *JUSTIN AZ I THINK YOU SHOULD DRESS UP AS TOM CRUZ LIKE  IN TOP GUN,BECAUSE YOU ALREADY LOOK LIKE TOM CRUZ JUST GET THE GLASS AND JACKET HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!!im j/k homie so what are you passing out JUSTIN AZ??
> *


Dont know yet. I gotta go to Sams club on Saturday and buy candy, they got big ass bags of candybars and stuff there.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We have a new topic where you can post your kids wearing your club shirts!
Lets show the world how Az does it! _:cheesy: 

Here's your link:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18930636


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2010, 06:17 PM~18934619
> *TALK ABOUT TARZAN
> *


orale the other tarzaaaan get offf the zackk wey jajaja


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18937038
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO GUEY! :biggrin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO CON TIGO???
> *


al 100 viejon y usted? q hay de nuevo?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Oct 28 2010, 11:36 AM~18931431
> *not much homie just here at work tryin to make that money  :biggrin: how you been Ben, havent seen you in a minute
> *


ive been ok homie, could be better but owell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Oct 28 2010, 10:42 PM~18937334
> *IM GOING TO BE A BLOODY TAMPON!!!!!!!!!!!!I NEED TO GO GET A PAINTER JUMP SUIT!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PIC COMING SOON AND BIG BEN IS GOING TO BE A 70's PORN STAR !!!!!!!!J/K LOL
> *


yeah joe, im going to put sideburns on my balls!!!!!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 28 2010, 09:54 PM~18936923
> *:wow: :wow: WTF!!!! :biggrin: QUE PASA COMPA BENITO!!! :wave: DISPENSA THAT I DIDN'T MAKE IT TO YOUR PACHANGA SATURDAY!!
> *


aqui nomas homie...... te la perdistes loco!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>BUT SERIOUSLY HOMIE HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM YOUR HOMIE BIG BEN!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Pics Justin, good start to my Firday! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 29 2010, 04:05 AM~18938389
> *Nice Pics Justin, good start to my Firday! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Sup tata....you up early......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 01:51 AM~18938225
> *<span style='color:red'>BUT SERIOUSLY HOMIE HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM YOUR HOMIE BIG BEN!!!!!!
> *


HAPPY BDAY OL DIRTY BLAS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 29 2010, 04:05 AM~18938389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIME TO GET A CAFE CON LECHE HOMIES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2010, 05:07 AM~18938513
> *TIME TO GET A CAFE CON LECHE HOMIES
> *


with a shot of Kha'lua :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 29 2010, 03:30 AM~18938438
> *Sup tata....you up early......
> *


Yup, had to cover for the Manager on vacation! 3 am came quick!!
Ready for the weekend! You gong to the show?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> some others from vegas show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 29 2010, 06:29 AM~18938711
> *some others from vegas show
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks tight!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda compita???


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 01:51 AM~18938225
> *<span style='color:red'>BUT SERIOUSLY HOMIE HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM YOUR HOMIE BIG BEN!!!!!!
> *


HAPPY B-DAY COMPA BLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

steadydippin4life whats up homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo az ....sup big ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 29 2010, 08:23 AM~18939270
> *what it doo az ....sup big ben
> *


whats up homie, how did you like the pachanga on sat???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 08:24 AM~18939280
> *whats up homie, how did you like the pachanga on sat???
> *



it was tight man ,beer, live banda and lots of eyekandy , cant go wrong


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 29 2010, 08:44 AM~18939385
> *it was tight man ,beer,  live banda and lots of eyekandy , cant go wrong
> *


What up Danny?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 08:24 AM~18939280
> *whats up homie, how did you like the pachanga on sat???
> *


what up big perm?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzzzup Az side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Oct 29 2010, 09:18 AM~18939650
> *Wazzzzup Az side
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 01:43 AM~18938195
> *ive been ok homie, could be better but owell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: same here homie, someday i guess


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 29 2010, 12:51 AM~18938004
> *al 100 viejon y usted? q hay de nuevo?
> *


:cheesy: ES TODO COMPA! :thumbsup:  PUES AQUI NO MAS MIRANDO LOS FOTOS QUE PUSO EL JUSTIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 28 2010, 10:16 PM~18937164
> *Vampire shift :wow:
> *


:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 01:44 AM~18938202
> *aqui nomas homie...... te la perdistes loco!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :tears:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2010, 09:14 AM~18939617
> *What up Danny?
> *



what up muufuking mike :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2010, 11:51 AM~18940314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Oct 29 2010, 09:18 AM~18939650
> *Wazzzzup Az side
> *


whatz up TREND SETTER :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 29 2010, 01:36 PM~18941349
> *what up muufuking  mike  :biggrin:
> *


almost miller time!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM OUT OF THIS MUTHA BITCHES. TIME FOR MY BUD LIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2010, 10:51 AM~18940314
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 08:24 AM~18939280
> *whats up homie, how did you like the pachanga on sat???
> *


I didnt go bro, someone forgot to email me an invitation!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18943804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 29 2010, 08:24 AM~18939280
> *whats up homie, how did you like the pachanga on sat???
> *


AY AY AY GOOD TIMES BRO! WAIT WHO HAD A PARTY LOL


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18943804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK PIC, HOMMIE.THATS MY DREAM CAR RIGHT THERE...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Oct 29 2010, 10:51 AM~18940314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Oct 28 2010, 02:14 PM~18932745
> *shit lookin bad ass chawps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Oct 29 2010, 02:25 PM~18941711
> *whatz up TREND SETTER  :wave:
> *


Wats GoOd Homie how's Life TrEaTiNg U


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Oct 30 2010, 07:30 AM~18946188
> *Wats GoOd Homie how's Life TrEaTiNg U
> *


real good now my hours are 50 60 hours in 5 days :biggrin: =more money on my 64s :biggrin: and my family becuz the BIG 25TH OF DEC IS COMING LOL
:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 29 2010, 05:52 PM~18943074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: AY CARRUMBA!!!! :naughty: WHAT A LOVELY VISION OF THICKNESS!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18894460
> *From the hop last night at jaguars Rauls cutlass against Big Wills single pump Lincoln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


Big will says it's nothin the Lincolns fixed and ready to serve :biggrin:  








TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

new he was going to fix it already


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

good time today at the trunk or treat show :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 30 2010, 07:22 PM~18949444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next stop for toda madre the big M picnics are always a good time


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good day at the Trunk & Treat show! Congrats to all the clubs and solo riders showing and congrats to all the winners!! 



Identity Family did real well today

Danny & Denissa 1st Place Pedal Car
Chapa - 1st place trike
Chapa - 2nd place trike
Al Luna - 3rd Place 60's Mild 
Rudy - 1st Place 80's Street
BigMando - 1st Place street CUV

Identity Family also took 2nd place Best Club Display!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Oct 30 2010, 07:35 PM~18949504
> *next stop for toda madre the big M picnics are always a good time
> *



x2 Identity will be there!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18949553
> *Good day at the Trunk & Treat show! Congrats to all the clubs and solo riders showing and congrats to all the winners!!
> Identity Family did real well today
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the wins. Out of curiosity how do the categories get defined? I mean like what separates street from mild and etc.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18949553
> *Good day at the Trunk & Treat show! Congrats to all the clubs and solo riders showing and congrats to all the winners!!
> Identity Family did real well today
> 
> ...


That's what's up!!!!
IDENTITY FAM TO DA TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18949719
> * Out of curiosity how do the categories get defined? I mean like what separates street from mild and etc.
> *


LRMS categories and classifications but they may have changed. Im guessing everyone that hosts a show might do it different.

STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with up to two (2) Major modifications and up to four (4) Minor modifications.

SEMI CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least three (3) Major and up to four (4) Minor modifications.

FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least five (5) Major and four (4) Minor modifications.

RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least seven (7) Major modifications and over.

MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disk brakes, striping/mild mural and wheels. Minor body modifications include individually: shaving, filling, frenching antenna or aftermarket grille alterations. Five (5) minor body modifications equal one (1) major modification.

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: custom engine compartment or engine swap; complete custom paint; custom interior (including alterations); major body changes (example: frenching lights; tilt; suicide; splitting; chopping; sectioning; molded body kit; complete undercarriage including filled or molded frame).


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 30 2010, 01:28 PM~18947871
> *Big will says it's nothin the Lincolns fixed and ready to serve  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looked good to me ....looking good spirit  

heres some pics from todays show , just a few


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 30 2010, 09:40 PM~18950074
> *LRMS categories and classifications but they may have changed. Im guessing everyone that hosts a show might do it different.
> 
> STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.
> ...


Thanks allot. How do you decide if a modification is minor or major?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 09:45 PM~18950104
> *Thanks allot. How do you decide if a modification is minor or major?
> *


MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disk brakes, striping/mild mural and wheels. Minor body modifications include individually: shaving, filling, frenching antenna or aftermarket grille alterations. Five (5) minor body modifications equal one (1) major modification.

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: custom engine compartment or engine swap; complete custom paint; custom interior (including alterations); major body changes (example: frenching lights; tilt; suicide; splitting; chopping; sectioning; molded body kit; complete undercarriage including filled or molded frame).


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i know u like this pic mike :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 09:43 PM~18950092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some pics came out blurry sorry guys , but its still pics :biggrin: 
it was koo chawping it up with u guys there


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 30 2010, 09:46 PM~18950111
> *MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disk brakes, striping/mild mural and wheels. Minor body modifications include individually: shaving, filling, frenching antenna or aftermarket grille alterations. Five (5) minor body modifications equal one (1) major modification.
> 
> MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: custom engine compartment or engine swap; complete custom paint; custom interior (including alterations); major body changes (example: frenching lights; tilt; suicide; splitting; chopping; sectioning; molded body kit; complete undercarriage including filled or molded frame).
> *


Thanks again. 

I think ill be in street class.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, spirit16, ART LOKS, ForeverMobinChevys


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 08:51 PM~18950142
> *some pics came out blurry sorry guys , but its still pics  :biggrin:
> it was koo chawping it up with u guys there
> *


Its all good Chawps!!!! you jus keep paintin your ass of like you do!!!!

Thanks for the pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18950191
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, spirit16, ART LOKS, ForeverMobinChevys
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM......










BE SAFE OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 09:51 PM~18950142
> *some pics came out blurry sorry guys , but its still pics  :biggrin:
> it was koo chawping it up with u guys there
> *


Nice Pics Chawps


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 30 2010, 10:04 PM~18950206
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM......
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU GONNA BE FOR HALLOWEEN MR. LUNA?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18950218
> *WHAT YOU GONNA BE FOR HALLOWEEN MR. LUNA?
> *


IMA BE PASSIN OUT CANDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18949553
> *Good day at the Trunk & Treat show! Congrats to all the clubs and solo riders showing and congrats to all the winners!!
> Identity Family did real well today
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 09:43 PM~18950092
> *looked good to me    ....looking good spirit
> 
> heres some pics from todays show , just a few
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18950128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Chawps...I got a 3rd place in I don't know what :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics from yesterdays show had a good time hangin with everybody out there


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 09:06 PM~18950218
> *WHAT YOU GONNA BE FOR HALLOWEEN MR. LUNA?
> *


"Bill Cosby" :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Great Show yesterday Motorsport Showcase and the Society crew!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 31 2010, 01:48 AM~18951109
> *Nice pics Chawps...I got a 3rd place in I don't know what :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: we told you, 90's luxury street


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go our winners from yesterday!!![/i] :biggrin: 


1st Street 90's
1st Compact 90's
2nd Street Lowrider Bike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*............ Much Love And Respect To The Big AZ!!! Happy Holloween.............. !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 31 2010, 09:43 AM~18951973
> *Great Show yesterday Motorsport Showcase and  the Society crew!!
> *


X2


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 31 2010, 08:28 AM~18951907
> *"Bill Cosby" :roflmao:
> *


FUKER!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 30 2010, 09:40 PM~18950074
> *LRMS categories and classifications but they may have changed. Im guessing everyone that hosts a show might do it different.
> 
> STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.
> ...


good info


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 30 2010, 10:04 PM~18950206
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2010, 01:18 PM~18953315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :yes: :yes:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

_Happy Halloween From Our SolitoS Family_


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

_ :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: _


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*New Image, Phoenix Riderz and Identity caravan to the Trunk & Treat show yesterday. cruised from 51st and mcdowell down to the swapmart*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 31 2010, 02:40 PM~18953756
> *:wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:wave: What Up???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 31 2010, 03:48 PM~18954097
> *New Image, Phoenix Riders and Identity caravan to the Trunk & Treat show yesterday. cruised from 51st and mcdowell down to the swapmart
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

here are some pics my son took...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 31 2010, 03:59 PM~18954151
> *here are some pics my son took...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice pics BIG MANDO and SON :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Oct 31 2010, 02:40 PM~18953756
> *:wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Wat up Weasel! :biggrin: 

Ready for the video footage of the hop we did against each other at the"Help the Kids" Car Show? :cheesy:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 31 2010, 03:48 PM~18954097
> *New Image, Phoenix Riderz and Identity caravan to the Trunk & Treat show yesterday. cruised from 51st and mcdowell down to the swapmart
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

_lookin good out there AZ!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

congrats to all the winners from yesterdaystrunk or treat show and nice pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18950128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CHAWPS!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FUCKEN MONDAYS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 1 2010, 07:49 AM~18957608
> *FUCKEN MONDAYS!
> *


:banghead: :rant: :angry:  :burn: I KNOW HUH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 1 2010, 08:54 AM~18957942
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 31 2010, 03:48 PM~18954097
> *New Image, Phoenix Riderz and Identity caravan to the Trunk & Treat show yesterday. cruised from 51st and mcdowell down to the swapmart
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 NICE PICS MANDO! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: BY THE WAY HOMIE  KEEP AN EYE ON LUNA :scrutinize: HIS COWBOYS LOST AGAIN YESTERDAY AND NOW THEY ARE 1-6!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2010, 09:12 AM~18958042
> *:0 :0 NICE PICS MANDO! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: BY THE WAY HOMIE  KEEP AN EYE ON LUNA :scrutinize: HIS COWBOYS LOST AGAIN YESTERDAY AND NOW THEY ARE 1-6!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


TAKE AWAY HIS SHOE STRINGS AND ALL SHARP OBJECTS!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Doing some test videos.






Make sure to view in HD.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18958351
> *Doing some test videos.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAMERA!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 1 2010, 07:49 AM~18957608
> *FUCKEN MONDAYS!
> *


 :biggrin: I like mondays !! My " Dayoff !!!!!!!! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 31 2010, 03:30 PM~18954020
> * :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: All good ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Oct 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18954104
> *:wave: What Up???
> *



uffin: same old shit , I'm just trying to pick a day to paint my 79 cutlass.
 so da haters can stop talking shit.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 31 2010, 08:34 PM~18955685
> *Wat up Weasel! :biggrin:
> 
> Ready for the video footage of the hop we did against each other at the"Help the Kids" Car Show? :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: Lights !! Camera !! Action !! ...The cutlass would have did better
if the batterys were charged up .. " But we had a good time !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2010, 09:07 AM~18958009
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP! :wave:
> *


chillin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 1 2010, 09:21 AM~18958105
> *TAKE AWAY HIS SHOE STRINGS AND ALL SHARP OBJECTS!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 1 2010, 11:56 AM~18959134
> *chillin
> *


:biggrin: ORALE! :thumbsup: ARE YOU GOIN TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18958351
> *Doing some test videos.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video and camera the test came out good :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 1 2010, 10:37 AM~18958622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  All good ..
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 1 2010, 10:35 AM~18958608
> *:biggrin:  I like mondays !!  My " Dayoff !!!!!!!! "
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2010, 12:56 PM~18959437
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:
> *


wishing i was swimming is bud light!


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

1 Curbed bolt on good for spare the tire is a mohave p155/80/R13 with 90% tread left pick up only $30


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S UP NEXT HOMIES ALMOST THE END OF THE YEAR...WISHING YOU ALL MUCH SUCCESS WITH YOUR EVENTS MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIES!!!! *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 1 2010, 04:48 PM~18960969
> *HERE'S WHAT'S UP NEXT HOMIES ALMOST THE END OF THE YEAR...WISHING YOU ALL MUCH SUCCESS WITH YOUR EVENTS MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for Posting homegirl! 

All flyers done by BIGMANDOAZ.COM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just want to say thanks to all the AZ car clubs who choose me to do their flyer design! Much love and respect and of course no ****! lol  


BigMando


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 1 2010, 12:58 PM~18959453
> *:biggrin: ORALE! :thumbsup: ARE YOU GOIN TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


 :dunno: hopefully, everytime i say i am something comes up and i dont make it  but im planning on it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18958351
> *Doing some test videos.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Video


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lookin' good.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Oct 31 2010, 08:34 PM~18955685
> *Wat up Weasel! :biggrin:
> 
> Ready for the video footage of the hop we did against each other at the"Help the Kids" Car Show? :cheesy:
> *


DAM A YOU AND WEASEL WENT AT IT? WHO WON?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 2 2010, 01:51 AM~18965102
> *
> *



Sup Justin


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 1 2010, 01:00 PM~18959475
> *Nice video and camera the test came out good :biggrin:
> *


baddass


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Nov 1 2010, 08:34 PM~18962988
> *TTT
> *


suup tone loc


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo az, just chillin online , i thought this shit was funny :happysad: http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...621wiXE5n1s9HFV :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 1 2010, 04:48 PM~18960969
> *Hope your feeling better OG!!!![/i] *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
Lowrider Style CC vs. Knight Image CC!!!! 





_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 2 2010, 08:50 AM~18966437
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> Lowrider Style CC vs. Knight Image CC!!!!
> 
> ...


_

:thumbsup: uffin:_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 1 2010, 06:28 PM~18961686
> *Thanks for Posting homegirl!
> 
> All flyers done by BIGMANDOAZ.COM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Just want to say thanks to all the AZ car clubs who choose me to do their flyer design! Much love and respect and of course no ****! lol
> ...



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18966347
> *Hope your feeling better OG!!!!
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

This Saturday, last one was big!! Don't miss this one!! Bring the rides!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

AZ SIDE GO VOTE TODAY !!!! YES ON PROP 203 !!!!!!!!! :420: :420: :420:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I GUESS SINCE TORTA TUESDAYS DIED IT 55 PACK TUESDAYS NOW!!!!!


<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ceOGGdD9PAM/SmWcl8vr0uI/AAAAAAAAA9I/0ueOxS5jzHQ/s400/IMG_1908.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIES :biggrin: *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18969359
> *I GUESS SINCE TORTA TUESDAYS DIED IT 55 PACK TUESDAYS NOW!!!!!
> <img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ceOGGdD9PAM/SmWcl8vr0uI/AAAAAAAAA9I/0ueOxS5jzHQ/s400/IMG_1908.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


Now your talking! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 2 2010, 03:50 PM~18969365
> *Now your talking! :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU HOMIE :biggrin: I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THE 55 PACKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Nov 2 2010, 05:33 AM~18965625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer......same day as our show..........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moyamike+Nov 2 2010, 06:33 AM~18965625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT COOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 2 2010, 04:05 PM~18969473
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE :biggrin: I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THE 55 PACKS!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM I JUST TO DRUNK WHEN I GO BUY BEER? I NEVER SEEN THOSE BEFORE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18969359
> *If you don't know what it is, basically it's a large plastic ball filled with beer which you insert a cheap plastic tap that holds 55, 12 oz beers.
> 
> kind of looks like this</span>
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18969359
> *
> A Bud <img src=\'http://tehparadox.com/forum/images/smilies/Perm/flushbydarkmoon36368ov.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />Light Party ball costs on average $30.00. Basically it's a large plastic ball filled with beer which you insert a cheap plastic tap that holds 55, 12 oz beers. The taps accompany the party ball when purchased.
> kind of looks like this</span>
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 2 2010, 03:35 PM~18969684
> *THATS NOT COOL!
> *


Mikey it's all good Bro. with so many events there are sure to be two shows on the same day.  But.........you better go to ours! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18969949
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> If you don't know what it is, basically it's a large plastic ball filled with beer which you insert a cheap plastic tap that holds 55, 12 oz beers.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 2 2010, 05:32 PM~18970635
> *Mikey it's all good Bro.  with so many events there are sure to be two shows on the same day.   But.........you better go to ours! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Classy Art Buck!! :biggrin: Thats why ur My Homey!!! ya No ****!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 2 2010, 04:35 AM~18965268
> *Sup Justin
> *


Not much man just chillin.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 2 2010, 06:01 PM~18970918
> *Classy Art Buck!! :biggrin: Thats why ur My Homey!!! ya No ****!!
> *


'sup Luna!  Yes you are my Homey!! 

A friend listens to your problems but a real friend always offers you a beer! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Nov 2 2010, 07:03 PM~18970926
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

desert life will be at the p riders show


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:420:  uffin: :biggrin: :wave: :drama:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

MY RATES ARE AS POSTED.....


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18969949
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> If you don't know what it is, basically it's a large plastic ball filled with beer which you insert a cheap plastic tap that holds 55, 12 oz beers.
> ...


WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ?????? WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO BUY ONE OF THESE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 2 2010, 11:00 PM~18973075
> *WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ?????? WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO BUY ONE OF THESE??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got 5yrs with A.A.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sup Puppet


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Late night tortas :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 2 2010, 11:23 PM~18973188
> *I got 5yrs with A.A.
> *


WHATS A.A. JUSTIN AZ ???? ANY BODY PLEASE


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

never heard of A.A. but I'm always to drunk to pay attention!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 2 2010, 06:32 PM~18970635
> *Mikey it's all good Bro.  with so many events there are sure to be two shows on the same day.   But.........you better go to ours! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNN! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED!!!_



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 2 2010, 12:16 AM~18964818
> *DAM A YOU AND WEASEL WENT AT IT? WHO WON?
> *



:biggrin: THE KNIGHTS IMAGE TOOK THAT !! . EVEN WITH DEAD BATTERYS.
" BUT IT'S ALL JUST FOR FUN "


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 2 2010, 12:16 AM~18964818
> *DAM A YOU AND WEASEL WENT AT IT? WHO WON?
> *


WHO DO U THINK WON?


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:43 AM~18975496
> *WHO DO U THINK WON?
> *


weasel


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Nov 2 2010, 11:32 PM~18973226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: NICE PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 3 2010, 10:56 AM~18975586
> *:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 3 2010, 11:07 AM~18975685
> *whats up carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH CARNAL  JUS CHILLAXIN AS USUAL  WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO? ARE YOU GOING TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC? (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975930
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH CARNAL  JUS CHILLAXIN AS USUAL  WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO? ARE YOU GOING TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC? (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


man i want to but i got shit goin on with my sons. they wylin out ... i cant go have fun with family drama..... you know what i mean!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18969949
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> If you don't know what it is, basically it's a large plastic ball filled with beer which you insert a cheap plastic tap that holds 55, 12 oz beers.
> ...



No didn't see one found it on the net...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S UP NEXT HOMIES FORGOT A FEW FLYERS BUT THEY ARE UP NOW.. ALMOST THE END OF THE YEAR...WISHING YOU ALL MUCH SUCCESS WITH YOUR EVENTS MUCH LUV AND RESPECT HOMIES!!!! *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Nov 2 2010, 11:32 PM~18973226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful homie she looks mighty young!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 3 2010, 03:08 PM~18977363
> *
> *


what up danny did you clean that peace up already?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

sup


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP AZ


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 3 2010, 04:01 PM~18977791
> *what up danny did you clean that peace up already?
> *



yeh i fixed the dent and buffed it up , clean enough to pull out the ls monte for the av show  ....thanks foo :cheesy: .........u down for some cold ones this weekend foo :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 3 2010, 08:26 PM~18979985
> *WAT UP AZ
> *



sup PAYSA ! dont hate on my ******* swagg nikka  :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 3 2010, 08:31 PM~18980028
> *sup PAYSA !    dont hate on my ******* swagg nikka    :biggrin:
> *


SORRY SIR NO COMPRENDE :biggrin: :biggrin: KE ONDA WEY


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18980018
> *yeh i fixed the dent and buffed it up , clean enough to pull out the ls monte for the av show   ....thanks foo :cheesy: .........u down for some cold ones this weekend foo  :cheesy:
> *


u know hes always down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 3 2010, 08:39 PM~18980101
> *SORRY SIR NO COMPRENDE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: KE ONDA WEY
> *


k onda


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 2 2010, 08:50 AM~18966437
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> Lowrider Style CC vs. Knight Image CC!!!!
> 
> ...


_

DAMN ROLLIN YOU MISSED THE HOP OF THE YEAR! LOL....._


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Nov 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18980299
> *k onda
> *



QUE ONDA ROYER :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking forward to Avondale Majestics Picnic, Hope the weather isnt hard on us, 2 years ago was HOT! Last Year we went late


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18981050
> *Looking forward to Avondale Majestics Picnic, Hope the weather isnt hard on us, 2 years ago was HOT! Last Year we went late
> *


Should be nice out there.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18980836
> *DAMN ROLLIN YOU MISSED THE HOP OF THE YEAR! LOL.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: PINCHE GORDO!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 3 2010, 08:03 AM~18974392
> *YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNN! :biggrin:
> *


X81 MIKE AM CALLING SHUTGUN!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 3 2010, 11:13 PM~18981626
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: PINCHE GORDO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 3 2010, 10:48 PM~18980836
> *DAMN ROLLIN YOU MISSED THE HOP OF THE YEAR! LOL.....
> *


DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT LMAO I WAS THINKIN THE SAME SHIT WEY! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DAMN ROLLIN YOU MISSED THE HOP OF THE YEAR! LOL.....

DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT LMAO I WAS THINKIN THE SAME SHIT WEY!

GM AZ!!!!![/i] :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

whats up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando+Nov 3 2010, 08:26 PM~18979985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN BE THE BEER HOLDER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 4 2010, 09:46 AM~18983841
> *DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT LMAO I WAS THINKIN THE SAME SHIT WEY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GUYS MUST BE TWINS!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 4 2010, 08:21 AM~18983237
> *:biggrin:
> *


you an ass jejeje whats gud when we going to dwn some modelos ese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2010, 11:13 AM~18984532
> *YOU GUYS MUST BE TWINS!
> *


we have enough with 1 gooose fool :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WaZzZUp AZ


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 4 2010, 12:16 PM~18984968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 4 2010, 11:49 AM~18984790
> *we have enough with 1 gooose fool :biggrin:
> *











you could never have too much goose :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 4 2010, 12:16 PM~18984968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 4 2010, 11:47 AM~18984774
> *you an ass jejeje whats gud when we going to dwn some modelos ese
> *


SUNDAY GUEY AT THE PARK YA SABES CHOLO


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18985023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hes el goooose numero 2!!! lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 4 2010, 02:27 PM~18985474
> *SUNDAY GUEY AT THE PARK YA SABES CHOLO
> *


PEDA SEGURA! CON EL COMPA INDIVIDUAL!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

SET OF USED 28 INCH TIRES PERRILI IN VERY GOOD SHAPE .. $ 800 FOR THE WHOLE SET HIT ME UP 602 367 8630


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

posting for a homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, CLEMENTE, unity prospect


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 4 2010, 01:54 PM~18985676
> *hes el goooose numero 2!!! lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


SOME GOOD SHIT!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 4 2010, 10:40 AM~18984271
> *whats up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 4 2010, 03:38 PM~18986543
> *WHAT UP HOMIE???
> *


just here at work og!! :cheesy: 
how you doin?!?!?!?! :biggrin: 
how you been?!?!?!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 4 2010, 03:59 PM~18986703
> *just here at work og!! :cheesy:
> how you doin?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> how you been?!?!?!
> *



Cool  I'm ok just taking it day by day you know..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18980836
> *DAMN ROLLIN YOU MISSED THE HOP OF THE YEAR! LOL.....
> *


calm down homie it was in fun thatz all!!!!!!!
so if we are not hittin back bumper we cant 
PLAY :angry: FUCK THAT SHIT IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK
BECUZ WE WILL STILL PLAY WITH ARE CARS ALL DAY EVERYDAY
4 LIFE TILL THE DAY THAT I DIE LOWRIDERSTYLE CAR CLUB 
PHX :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 4 2010, 11:49 AM~18984790
> *we have enough with 1 gooose fool :biggrin:
> *


x63


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Nov 3 2010, 10:01 PM~18980978
> *QUE ONDA ROYER :biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 4 2010, 09:46 AM~18983841
> *DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT LMAO I WAS THINKIN THE SAME SHIT WEY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what do u got prospect !!!!! :angry: if u got a single pump pull up
let me know :biggrin: 

DAMM ITS SAD THAT U CANT JUST HAVE FUN HITTIN 
SWITCHES WITH OUT SOME ONE TALKIN SHIT SO SAD  
BUT I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM STILL HITTIN MY SHIT 
:roflmao: :roflmao: SO LAUGH AT THAT SHIT 


LOWRIDERSTYLE
CAR CLUB 64 JOE :biggrin: 
PHX


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin: :run: :loco: :werd: hno: :scrutinize: :rofl: :rofl: :machinegun: :banghead: 
lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 4 2010, 06:43 PM~18988042
> *what do u got prospect !!!!! :angry: if u got a single pump pull up
> let me know  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Wazzup wats good eh how ya doing


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 4 2010, 06:55 PM~18988166
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: X64
> *



Here you go Joe....
As you requested......


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Nov 4 2010, 07:36 PM~18988658
> *Wazzup wats good eh how ya doing
> *


im doing good just workin alot this week im going to work 64 hours in 5 days 
:wow: and u ?


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18980018
> *yeh i fixed the dent and buffed it up , clean enough to pull out the ls monte for the av show   ....thanks foo :cheesy: .........u down for some cold ones this weekend foo  :cheesy:
> *


I'm a break out "Natural High" for the first time at the Majestics picnic wey.. So you there chawps :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!?!?!?! :biggrin:  SO WHAT HAVE I MISSED!?!?!?! :dunno: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 4 2010, 07:07 PM~18988302
> *:|
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA SEÑOR TERMITE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 4 2010, 03:38 PM~18986543
> *WHAT UP HOMIE???
> *


:biggrin: :wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 4 2010, 04:59 PM~18987172
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP CURTIS! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

come to the picnic to win some painted wheels ( not the wheels themselves just the paint job )


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssssup AZ SIDE!.... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 4 2010, 09:51 PM~18990459
> *Wasssssup AZ SIDE!.... :biggrin:
> *



faaaaaaaaaaaaawken chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuky :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 09:50 PM~18990453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I buy mys tickets.....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 4 2010, 09:52 PM~18990481
> *Where do I buy mys tickets.....
> *



at the MAJESTICS picnic foo


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18987319
> *calm down homie it was in fun thatz all!!!!!!!
> so if we are not hittin back bumper  we cant
> PLAY  :angry: FUCK THAT SHIT IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK
> ...


 SIMON QUE SI......


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18985750
> *SET OF USED 28 INCH TIRES PERRILI IN VERY GOOD SHAPE .. $ 800 FOR THE WHOLE SET HIT ME UP 602 367 8630
> *


THATS CHEAP! Im Gonna Ask My Boy If He Wants ThemIf Not Might Buy Something To Slap Them On Ya Sabes


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 4 2010, 10:38 PM~18990994
> *SIMON QUE SI......
> *


controlate homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18985750
> *SET OF USED 28 INCH TIRES PERRILI IN VERY GOOD SHAPE .. $ 800 FOR THE WHOLE SET HIT ME UP 602 367 8630
> *


answer you phone perro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 4 2010, 10:46 PM~18991076
> *controlate homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Big Homie Listo Para El Domingo You Gonna Be On Da Bumper or que rollo? Oh Yeah Call me tomorrow para las luces cholo OK?!
:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 4 2010, 10:58 PM~18991169
> *Whats Up Big Homie Listo Para El Domingo You Gonna Be On Da Bumper or que rollo? Oh Yeah Call me tomorrow para las luces cholo OK?!
> :biggrin:
> *


compita ready es todo viejon!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 4 2010, 01:27 PM~18985474
> *SUNDAY GUEY AT THE PARK YA SABES CHOLO
> *


es todo viejon ay estamos :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 5 2010, 12:55 AM~18991902
> *es todo viejon ay estamos  :biggrin:
> *


They Said Cans only.......Ya sabes me vale madre modelos & corona's taste mas buenas de bottle cholo.
:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 4 2010, 10:58 PM~18991169
> *Whats Up Big Homie Listo Para El Domingo You Gonna Be On Da Bumper or que rollo? Oh Yeah Call me tomorrow para las luces cholo OK?!
> :biggrin:
> *


'sup compa gordo ya te la sabes homie you know how mojados do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I call you al rato homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 5 2010, 12:46 AM~18991854
> *compita ready es todo viejon!!
> *


ya sabes mi compa esepuppet trato de estar listo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED TO FULLEST!!!!!_


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 4 2010, 11:50 PM~18991102
> *answer you phone perro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO POR K TU NOMAS ME HABLAS CUANDO KIERES LLANTAS PINCHI BUDDY!!! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 5 2010, 07:21 AM~18992586
> *They Said Cans only.......Ya sabes me vale madre modelos & corona's taste mas buenas de bottle cholo.
> :biggrin:
> *


PURA PINCHI BUD LIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 4 2010, 08:00 PM~18988972
> *im doing good just workin alot this week im going to work 64 hours in 5 days
> :wow: and u ?
> *


Just working and getting ready for the Holidays less than 8 weeks away till we bring in the New year eh!!!!! Keeping booted N suited


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 5 2010, 10:17 AM~18994090
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

This Saturday!! Bring the rides out early! We are giving out a plaque for most members and I'll have your name put on it! And we are giving out 1st place plaques for the Tourny Champs and I have their names put on them as well!! 
SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 5 2010, 10:25 AM~18994147
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP DANIEL! :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE? ARE YOU GONNA BRING THE BULLDOG THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THE LORD IS MY SHEPERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THIS ONES FOR THE MANDO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 5 2010, 01:59 PM~18995599
> *THE LORD IS MY SHEPERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS ONES FOR THE MANDO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


 :0 ddaaaaaaammmmmnnnnnnn........ :wow:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

2 tickets for suns vs kings, if anybodys intrested in buying?

10th row from floor, and asking $360 o.b.o

hit me up, 602-451-3080


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

2 tickets for suns vs kings, if anybodys intrested in buying?
nov. 12

10th row from floor, and asking $360 o.b.o

hit me up, 602-451-3080


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Nov 5 2010, 10:32 AM~18994190
> *This Saturday!! Bring the rides out early! We are giving out a plaque for most members and I'll have your name put on it! And we are giving out 1st place plaques for the Tourny Champs and I have their names put on them as well!!
> SEE YOU THERE!
> 
> ...



Bro just go ahead and engrave Identity on the 1st Place Plaque!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See everyone at the tournament tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s+Nov 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18987319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONE ONE ELEVENTH STREET RANKER :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 5 2010, 01:59 PM~18995599
> *THE LORD IS MY SHEPERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS ONES FOR THE MANDO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


HUBBA HUBBA HUBBA


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 5 2010, 10:49 AM~18994349
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP DANIEL! :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE? ARE YOU GONNA BRING THE BULLDOG THIS SUNDAY?
> *



Man I was just talking to Lenny about bringing some pits but theres a big show in Tuscon in two weeks and cant afford if those fuckers get sick or something..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@Nov 5 2010, 02:54 PM~18995922
> *2 tickets for suns vs kings, if anybodys intrested in buying?
> nov. 12
> 
> ...


Whats face value of those?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP UNITY MIKE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2010, 03:33 PM~18996195
> *WHATS UP UNITY MIKE!
> *


DREAMING ABOUT MY TALL BOY IN THE FRIDGE! NO ****!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

In loving memory of andy carrillo july 6,1987-October 31,2010 You will always be loved and missed car wash will be held at the autozone on 67th ave bethany saturday 11-6-10 and on 59th ave thomas at the 7eleven sunday 11-7-10 this is eugene. i would miss you homie and my prayers go out to the family.  :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 5 2010, 03:45 PM~18996265
> *DREAMING ABOUT MY TALL BOY IN THE FRIDGE! NO ****!
> *


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

if you check suns box office seating chart, there ranging between $85-$156 each ticket......
DIS IS MY ASKING PRICE BRO!

asking $360 o.b.o

make me reasonable offer bro?

hit me up, rob 602-451-3080


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

DAM MIKE TORO ORO DO I GOTA SHOW EVERY ONE AGAIN HOW MANY TIMES I SERVED YOU. YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BORD AND START OVER OR JUST GIVE FRANK A CALL. HAHAHAHA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMJTmmfksVw&feature=related LISTEN TO DARREL AT THE END HE SAID I BEAT YOU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58LGWs9bgIs&feature=related AND AGAIN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUTFpFuv8w&feature=related


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: OHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 5 2010, 01:59 PM~18995599
> *THE LORD IS MY SHEPERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS ONES FOR THE MANDO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


:0 :0 :0 ME LIKEY LIKEY THICKY THICKY COCHINA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 5 2010, 03:30 PM~18996164
> *Man I was just talking to Lenny about bringing some pits but theres a big show in Tuscon in two weeks and cant afford if those fuckers get sick or something..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 5 2010, 03:45 PM~18996265
> *DREAMING ABOUT MY TALL BOY IN THE FRIDGE! NO ****!
> *


:squint: :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 5 2010, 06:32 PM~18997694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 5 2010, 09:22 AM~18993753
> *NO POR K TU NOMAS ME HABLAS CUANDO KIERES LLANTAS PINCHI BUDDY!!! LOL :roflmao:
> *


pidele las nachas pues compita :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 5 2010, 06:21 AM~18992586
> *They Said Cans only.......Ya sabes me vale madre modelos & corona's taste mas buenas de bottle cholo.
> :biggrin:
> *


we could pour them on cups ill bring a 44oz cup :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 5 2010, 06:43 AM~18992661
> *ya sabes mi compa esepuppet trato de estar listo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ay me hecha el cable si algo viejon o me tira la alerta al radio :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 5 2010, 04:08 PM~18996392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



unity reppin huuh :cheesy: i dont know about the ****** though i had it on mute and they look retarded :uh: :uh: :| :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2010, 10:35 PM~18998958
> *unity reppin huuh  :cheesy:  i dont know about the ****** though i had it on mute and they look retarded  :uh:  :uh:  :|  :happysad:
> *


sup chumps :biggrin:


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up az looking for some 6lug adapters let me know plz


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 5 2010, 10:12 PM~18998805
> *ay me hecha el cable si algo viejon o me tira la alerta al radio :biggrin:
> *


simon compa si sale algo yo le aviso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 5 2010, 11:19 PM~18999256
> *simon compa si sale algo yo le aviso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



did u put the wheels on? :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 5 2010, 11:19 PM~18999256
> *simon compa si sale algo yo le aviso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


10-4 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18999270
> *did u put the wheels on? :cheesy:
> *


  ? I wana know the g 14 classified o la clave privada plebes!!!!! :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 5 2010, 11:24 PM~18999279
> * ? I wana know the g 14 classified o la clave privada plebes!!!!! :uh:
> *



:biggrin: im out nikkas , bed time :420:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18999310
> *:biggrin:  im out nikkas , bed time  :420:
> *


orale on the status loko handle it!!! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED TO FULLEST!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 6 2010, 07:09 AM~19000129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a complete set of rocker panel moldings for the 2 door box and some other parts hit me up on the pm if interested  Also a couple Landau trim pieces


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Sneek peek of the Lowrider Style Truck new mural!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity cc vs Rollerz Only main event
Society cc Horseshoe Tourney

Final Score - Identity 21 - Rollerz Only 1


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!! Much respect to RO for coming out to support the homies from Society CC!!!


See everyone at the Majestics 11th year party tomorrow!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 6 2010, 04:26 PM~19002687
> *Identity cc vs Rollerz Only main event
> Society cc Horseshoe Tourney
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE I AM LOOKING FOR SOME 14 IN WIRE WHEELS ENEY KIND DONT NEED TO BE PERFECT IF U HAVE SOME CAN U PM ME THANKS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Nov 6 2010, 05:17 PM~19002914
> *WHATS UP AZ SIDE I AM LOOKING FOR SOME 14 IN WIRE WHEELS ENEY KIND DONT NEED TO BE PERFECT IF U HAVE SOME CAN U PM ME THANKS
> *


Here you go homie.......
Click on link:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568254


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 6 2010, 04:26 PM~19002687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18999270
> *did u put the wheels on? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18988042
> *what do u got prospect !!!!! :angry: if u got a single pump pull up
> let me know  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HEY JOE I GOT A SINGLE PUMP LOL


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Az Side save the date for our show big hop contest going down...last year Az repped hard at our show and this year we gonna take the hop crown from cali....If u need pre regs hit me up wit ur email..thanks Rick United Dreams cc


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 5 2010, 06:21 AM~18992586
> *They Said Cans only.......Ya sabes me vale madre modelos & corona's taste mas buenas de bottle cholo.
> :biggrin:
> *


dont drink shitty as corona and your good


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 7 2010, 12:16 AM~19005785
> *HEY JOE I GOT A SINGLE PUMP LOL
> *


Dammmma thatz not fair raul :biggrin: i seen the rolln 
video :thumbsup: its all good homie i love to see people hit there switches
:biggrin: chippers are people to thats me and alote of us
but its ok :happysad: we look up to guys like franks :worship: todd :worship: 
you :worship: chulio :worship: and roll"n for making it happen 
so chippers can learn how its done and enjoy it and maybe one day we will be hittin back bumber :x: untill then im a chipper lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 7 2010, 04:24 AM~19006183
> *dont drink shitty as corona and your good
> *


:angry: :nono: OR YOU CAN DRINK CANNED WATER!!! (aka BUDLIGHT) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 7 2010, 09:05 AM~19006853
> *:angry: :nono:  OR YOU CAN DRINK CANNED WATER!!! (aka BUDLIGHT) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


That too lol!!!!


Ill be sippin on these


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 7 2010, 09:27 AM~19006960
> *That too lol!!!!
> Ill be sippin on these
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUBS UNITED TO FULLEST!!!!!_


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 6 2010, 05:26 PM~19002687
> *Identity cc vs Rollerz Only main event
> Society cc Horseshoe Tourney
> 
> ...



 ................................ :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 7 2010, 12:16 AM~19005785
> *HEY JOE I GOT A SINGLE PUMP LOL
> *


THERE WILL BE A SINGLE PUMP AT ALTA VISTA PARK IN THE SOUTH...PULL UP :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Another sneek peek....._ :wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Goodtime at the Society tourney on sat


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*SPIRIT CC PICNIC TODAY*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 7 2010, 12:16 AM~19005785
> *HEY JOE I GOT A SINGLE PUMP LOL
> *


q onda raul!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 7 2010, 10:20 PM~19013090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice model! Any contact info on her?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 7 2010, 10:56 PM~19013337
> *Nice model!  Any contact info on her?
> 
> *


ILL SEND U A MESSAGE CARLOS


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 7 2010, 11:53 PM~19013673
> *ILL SEND U A MESSAGE CARLOS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*SPIRIT CC PICNIC 11/07/10*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 7 2010, 11:53 PM~19013677
> *:thumbsup:
> *


U MISSED A HELL OF A PICNIC CARLOS...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 12:12 AM~19013788
> *U MISSED A HELL OF A PICNIC CARLOS...
> *


I didn't even know about it. :dunno: 

I was suppose to go to the Traffic Show today, but I had to change plans at last minute.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*SPIRIT CC PICNIC 11/07/10*


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 12:19 AM~19013843
> *SPIRIT CC PICNIC 11/07/10
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC Family had a great time at the Majestics picnic! Good seeing all the clubs and solo riders out there once again showing the love.  

We want a rematch Majestics!!! Bring our trophy to the next picnic! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 7 2010, 11:52 PM~19013669
> *From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:
> 
> 
> ...


badass pics.. looked like a great time


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 12:19 AM~19013843
> *SPIRIT CC PICNIC 11/07/10
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 4 2010, 12:30 PM~18985060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity in action!!!!!_  


By the way we mean no disrespect to any club who has the word UNITY or UNITED in it when we say "Club Unity". "Club Unity" is a figure of speech...a saying...expressing club's working together. :happysad:

I guess i'am going to owe you alot beer Mike.  
I love you Ernesto!  NO ****!

Club's United just did'nt sound right. :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 7 2010, 11:52 PM~19013669
> *From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic's!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 8 2010, 06:55 AM~19014505
> *IDENTITY CC Family had a great time at the Majestics picnic! Good seeing all the clubs and solo riders out there once again showing the love.
> 
> We want a rematch Majestics!!! Bring our trophy to the next picnic!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 
Thee knights image c c had a damm good time to , da food was real goooood !! .
" above all that " NO BULLSHIT !...Just a lot of good clean fun !!!!!!!!!!!

uffin: Thanks Majestics ! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 12:11 AM~19013779
> *SPIRIT CC PICNIC 11/07/10
> 
> 
> ...


You out did yourself again homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 8 2010, 07:26 AM~19014596
> *You out did yourself again homie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS JUST HOW *ITS NUTHIN!*


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Nov 8 2010, 07:26 AM~19014593
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> Thee knights image c c had a damm good time to , da food was real goooood !! .
> " above all that "  NO BULLSHIT !...Just a lot of good clean fun !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: Your club cadi looked badass!! hopping down the street , :biggrin: 

we hope to here from you guys after the new year :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 7 2010, 12:16 AM~19005785
> *HEY JOE I GOT A SINGLE PUMP LOL
> *


thats why you were scared to come and hop against me yesterday all that shit talking you and mike did and you guys were scared you aint on my level will served you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18987319
> *calm down homie it was in fun thatz all!!!!!!!
> so if we are not hittin back bumper  we cant
> PLAY  :angry: FUCK THAT SHIT IF U DONT LIKE IT DONT LOOK
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: { For Real !! }


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 4 2010, 09:46 AM~18983841
> *DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT LMAO I WAS THINKIN THE SAME SHIT WEY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



is this how you guys do things ???


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 8 2010, 06:55 AM~19014505
> *IDENTITY CC Family had a great time at the Majestics picnic! Good seeing all the clubs and solo riders out there once again showing the love.
> 
> We want a rematch Majestics!!! Bring our trophy to the next picnic!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 7 2010, 10:40 PM~19013199
> *q onda raul!!!
> *


:wave: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON GETTIN INTO UNITY CC HOMIE!!! :h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 10:30 AM~19015749
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: { For Real !! }
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: good luck on ur new club


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

SUP ISSAC!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 8 2010, 10:43 AM~19015864
> *:wave: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON GETTIN INTO UNITY CC HOMIE!!! :h5:
> *


THNX HOMIE THEY SHOWED ME LOTS OF LOVE (NO ****)


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 10:39 AM~19015827
> *is this how you guys do things ???
> *


?


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 2 2010, 08:50 AM~18966437
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> Lowrider Style CC vs. Knight Image CC!!!!
> 
> ...


_

:biggrin: we were here , and we had a good time _


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

[/quote]
props mike this is a bad mothafuka


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Nov 8 2010, 10:47 AM~19015889
> *thanks homie  :biggrin: good luck on ur new club
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: We are wanting to be knights , but who know ?? we can only

wait and see... I have found out a lot of good things about there club president.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 8 2010, 10:53 AM~19015937
> *THNX HOMIE THEY SHOWED ME LOTS OF LOVE (NO ****)
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 11:39 AM~19015827
> *is this how you guys do things ???
> *


??


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 11:10 AM~19016064
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: We are wanting to be knights , but who know ?? we can only
> 
> wait and see... I have found out a lot of good things about there club president.
> *


the president is a good guy he cares about his club :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

MR LUNAS64 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 8 2010, 10:53 AM~19015937
> *THNX HOMIE THEY SHOWED ME LOTS OF LOVE (NO ****)
> *


SORRY TO HEAR U LEFT NEW IMAGE CC. UNITY CC AND NEW IMAGE CC ARE GREAT CLUBS. CONGRADS!!!


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 8 2010, 11:19 AM~19016144
> *??
> *



I got your guys PM. and just FYI...

My car is ready to be put in a carshow.



So. I don't need any hook-ups . as for the primer car , if he wants to fly his club
name in a car that is getting ready for paint and more .. you should'nt bring the
car into this..


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 8 2010, 09:53 AM~19015937
> *THNX HOMIE THEY SHOWED ME LOTS OF LOVE (100% ****) CAUSE THATS HOW I LIKE IT
> *



FIXED.....SUP LIL PUPPET!!?????!!!!!???......LMFAO!!!!....QUE PEDO!!????....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 8 2010, 06:55 AM~19014505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL PAY UP HOMIE! I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH YOU SAYING CLUB UNITY! AS LONG AS THE BEER FLOWS! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH+Nov 8 2010, 10:39 AM~19015827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME SIT DOWN AND HAVE A BEER WITH ME ON SATURDAY! LETS SEE IF WE CAN WORK THIS OUT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 02:50 PM~19017668
> *UNITY WANTS A REMATCH 2! IM ONLY GOOD AT THAT SHIT WHEN IM DRUNK! NEXT TIME I WILL HAVE A DESI WITH ME! :biggrin:
> WELL PAY UP HOMIE! I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH YOU SAYING CLUB UNITY! AS LONG AS THE BEER FLOWS! :biggrin:
> DON'T WORRY ABOUT HOW WE DO THINGS!
> ...


I was thinking that women should put pictures of missing husbands on beer cans! :0


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

>


props mike this is a bad mothafuka 
[/quote]

HELL YEA THANKS ALOT HOMIE !!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 8 2010, 03:30 PM~19018014
> *I was thinking that women should put pictures of missing husbands on beer cans! :0
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

FOUND THIS IN THE BASEMENT.....I HAD TO POST IT UP IN HERE...ITS JUST TO FUNNY NOT TOO...ENJOY....













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 8 2010, 03:50 PM~19018191
> *FOUND THIS IN THE BASEMENT.....I HAD TO POST IT UP IN HERE...ITS JUST TO FUNNY NOT TOO...ENJOY....
> 
> 
> ...


WAS HE TALKING ABOUT THE CAR OR HER? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 8 2010, 03:50 PM~19018191
> *FOUND THIS IN THE BASEMENT.....I HAD TO POST IT UP IN HERE...ITS JUST TO FUNNY NOT TOO...ENJOY....
> 
> 
> ...


simple tips to keep ur car runnin! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 02:50 PM~19017668
> *UNITY WANTS A REMATCH 2! IM ONLY GOOD AT THAT SHIT WHEN IM DRUNK! NEXT TIME I WILL HAVE A DESI WITH ME! :biggrin:
> !
> *


Bring who ever you want homie! We will beat you again! :biggrin: :biggrin: lol jk goodtimes as always bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:01 PM~19018296
> *Bring who ever you want homie! We will beat you again!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol jk goodtimes as always bro!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT LUCKY PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:09 PM~19018370
> *here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS MANDO!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 04:22 PM~19018469
> *YOU GOT LUCKY PUTO!  :biggrin:
> *


If you want a rematch, we can set it up! Whats the wager? 30packs of budlight on ice have been steady bets lately!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 04:24 PM~19018492
> *BAD ASS PICS MANDO!
> *


thx homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:24 PM~19018496
> *If you want a rematch, we can set it up! Whats the wager? 30packs of budlight on ice have been steady bets lately!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A DATE! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 04:26 PM~19018505
> *SOUNDS LIKE A DATE! :biggrin:
> *


you didnt say no ****! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:26 PM~19018508
> *you didnt say no ****!  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


HOMOS DONT DRINK BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:09 PM~19018370
> *here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 10:39 AM~19015827
> *is this how you guys do things ???
> *


? what does that mean homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:09 PM~19018370
> *here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Nov 8 2010, 04:41 PM~19018622
> *? what does that mean homie
> *


QUE ONDA! PINCHE ROYER?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 04:53 PM~19018708
> *QUE ONDA! PINCHE ROYER?
> *


chilling just got off work


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Nov 8 2010, 04:58 PM~19018747
> *chilling just got off work
> *


COOL! IM OFF NOW TO SEE YALL LATERS! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

good,pics,mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 8 2010, 05:12 PM~19018857
> *good,pics,mando
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

here are a few more.....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 05:38 PM~19019042
> *here are a few more.....
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Nov 8 2010, 06:07 PM~19019322
> *GREAT PICS!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Bad ass Spirit Ride!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> > Bad ass Spirit Ride!!
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 04:29 PM~19018533
> *HOMOS DONT DRINK BEER! :biggrin:
> *


LOL...GOOD ONE MIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

View My Video
RAUL AND TODO ORO WERE HIDN NO WER TO BE SEEN 
EVN ROLLIN GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND NO SIGN OF THEM ANYWHERE THEY EVN SHUT THER FONES OFF CUS THEY KNEW I WAS LOOKIN FOR THEM I DROVE ALL AROUND TOWN AS U CAN SEE ON THE *FREEWAY *
TELL ME RAUL && MIKE CAN YOU GUYS DO THAT ?

IM REAL LOWRIDING .. PULL UP OR SHUT UP 

ALL THAT SHIT YOU GUYS WER TALKING AN THEN WEN IM OUT U GUYS HIDEE HAHHAHA


AN DONT TRY TO DRIVE YOUR PIECE OF SHITZ ON THE FREE WAY IDONT WANT TO HAVE TO SEE YOU GUYS STRANDED ON THE SIDE OF THE RODE AN HAVE TO GIVE YOU GUYS A JUMP HAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


NEXT ILL BE GAS HOPPING ON THE FREE WAY.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 11:50 AM~19016417
> *I got your guys PM. and just FYI...
> 
> My car is ready to be put in a carshow.
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS WEASEL HIMSELF.... :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cutlass.hopper @ Nov 7 2010, 12:16 AM) 
HEY JOE I GOT A SINGLE PUMP LOL


thats why you were scared to come and hop against me yesterday all that shit talking you and mike did and you guys were scared you aint on my level will served you 


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! WAS HE SCARED RICK? HE DIDNT WANNA DRIVE OUT TO THE SPIRIT CC PICNIC YESTERDAY? I THOUGHT HIM AND ROLLIN SAID THEY WAS ON THEIR WAY TO THE SOUTH?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 8 2010, 06:39 PM~19019636
> *THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 badass ride bro!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 8 2010, 11:06 AM~19016042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

*AMERICA'S MOST WANTED ! *



:machinegun: KILLEN EM ! :machinegun: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Bad ass Spirit Ride!!
> 
> 
> x66 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WATS KRAKIN RAUL?


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 05:43 PM~19019690
> *View My Video
> RAUL AND TODO ORO WERE HIDN NO WER TO BE SEEN
> EVN ROLLIN GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND NO SIGN OF THEM ANYWHERE THEY EVN SHUT THER FONES OFF CUS THEY KNEW I WAS LOOKIN FOR THEM I DROVE ALL AROUND TOWN AS U CAN SEE ON THE FREEWAY
> ...


WORD ON THE STREETS U WHERE SUPPOSE TO COME HOUSE CALL ME AND U NEVER SHOWED UP THEN U CALL ME AGAIN THAT YOUR COMING AND U STILL HAVEN'T SHOWED UP SO U TELL ME HOW SCARED :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

45MPH GOING A LITTLE TO SLOW FOR THE FREEWAY :roflmao: :roflmao: WATCH GAS HOP ON THE FREEWAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 06:43 PM~19019690
> *View My Video
> RAUL AND TODO ORO WERE HIDN NO WER TO BE SEEN
> EVN ROLLIN GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND NO SIGN OF THEM ANYWHERE THEY EVN SHUT THER FONES OFF CUS THEY KNEW I WAS LOOKIN FOR THEM I DROVE ALL AROUND TOWN AS U CAN SEE ON THE FREEWAY
> ...


HEY RICK WASNT THE PINK CUTLASS USED AS A TOW TRUK PULLIN ANOTHER CAR RECENTLY?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 8 2010, 07:10 PM~19019954
> *WORD ON THE STREETS U WHERE SUPPOSE TO COME HOUSE CALL ME AND U NEVER SHOWED UP THEN U CALL ME AGAIN THAT YOUR COMING AND U STILL HAVEN'T SHOWED UP SO U TELL ME HOW SCARED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ROLLIN SAID YOU WERE AT THE CLUB SO QUIT BEING A LIL BITCH AND ADMIT IT YOU WERE SCARED AND TODO ORO


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:09 PM~19018370
> *here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PIC'S HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 06:16 PM~19020018
> *HEY RICK WASNT THE PINK CUTLASS USED AS A TOW TRUK PULLIN ANOTHER CAR RECENTLY?
> *


YUP THAT WRIGHT I DON'T LEAVE MY BOY BEHIND :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 06:20 PM~19020049
> *ROLLIN SAID YOU WERE AT THE CLUB SO QUIT BEING  A LIL BITCH AND ADMIT IT YOU WERE SCARED AND TODO ORO
> *


I DON'T WAST MY TIME SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0 :0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 04:09 PM~19018370
> *here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :biggrin:  NICE PICZ!!!! :420:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 8 2010, 07:23 PM~19020080
> *YUP THAT WRIGHT I DON'T LEAVE MY BOY BEHIND :0  :0
> *


YOU LET YOUR BOI GORDO DOWN IN VEGAS REMBER THAT WE ALL DO :biggrin:


----------



## TELL THE TRUTH (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 06:47 PM~19019721
> *SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS WEASEL HIMSELF.... :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Wrong !


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 07:27 PM~19020125
> *YOU LET YOUR BOI GORDO DOWN IN VEGAS REMBER THAT WE ALL DO :biggrin:
> *


 SO IT WASNT A LIE....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 8 2010, 07:27 PM~19020120
> *I DON'T WAST MY TIME SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP :0  :0
> *


I BEEN SPANKING BOTH YOU AND MIKE FOR YEARS AND I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU GUYS YESTERDAY TO DO IT AGAIN BUT YOU GUYS WERE HIDING YOU GOTA COME GET ME NOW


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TELL THE TRUTH_@Nov 8 2010, 07:29 PM~19020142
> *Wrong !
> *


CMON....TELL THE TRUTH....LOL


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 06:27 PM~19020125
> *YOU LET YOUR BOI GORDO DOWN IN VEGAS REMBER THAT WE ALL DO :biggrin:
> *


GORDO WRIGHT HERE AND HE SAID HE DON'T KNOW WHAT U TALKING ABOUT :0 :0 :0 SO QUIT WITH YOUR LIES


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 06:08 PM~19019933
> *WATS KRAKIN RAUL?
> *


WAITING ON RICK TO COME THRU HE CALLED ME TODAY TALKING ABOUT LETS HOP BUT HE SCARED


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WUTITDU WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

What up , see you putn down :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Nov 8 2010, 07:06 PM~19020526
> *What up , see you putn down :biggrin:
> *


YUP PUTTING IT DOWN 4 THE HATERS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 05:43 PM~19019683
> *LOL...GOOD ONE MIKE!!!!!!!
> *


He came up with that one and he was drunk too! :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 8 2010, 08:10 PM~19020565
> *YUP PUTTING IT DOWN 4 THE HATERS
> *


YA YOU GUYS ARE HATERS BE READY WERE GOING TO BUST YOUR LITTLE 73 INCH CAR OFF


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THE YELLOW REGAL IS READY FOR ANYBODY THAT WANTS TO STEP UP AND GET SERVED NOT SAYIN ANY NAMES!!!!!!!!*IM JUS SAYIN......PSSSS RAUL!!*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IS IT GONNA GO DOWN RIGHT NOW RAUL?


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 07:07 PM~19019924
> *x66 :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 07:54 PM~19020950
> *IS IT GONNA GO DOWN RIGHT NOW RAUL?
> *


YUP READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 8 2010, 08:57 PM~19020975
> *YUP READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT SEE U GUYS N A BIT ........LETS DO DISS


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 8 2010, 07:59 PM~19020997
> *AIGHT SEE U GUYS N A BIT ........LETS DO DISS
> *


KU SEE U THERE


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Nov 8 2010, 08:06 PM~19020526
> *What up , see you putn down :biggrin:
> *


Awww mam,where yo ass been


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 8 2010, 08:59 PM~19021005
> *KU SEE U THERE
> *


Wher :biggrin: e tha hop at


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

91 and thomas come over and see raul and todo oro get served


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 09:23 PM~19021227
> *91 and thomas come over and see raul and todo oro get served
> *


Were on the way


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

COME SIT DOWN AND HAVE A BEER WITH ME ON SATURDAY! LETS SEE IF WE CAN WORK THIS OUT!
[/quote]



The first beer mike or after a 30 pack


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what up az


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 8 2010, 07:22 AM~19014581
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity in action!!!!!
> By the way we mean no disrespect to any club who has the word UNITY or UNITED in it when we say "Club Unity". "Club Unity" is a figure of speech...a saying...expressing club's working together. :happysad:
> 
> ...




NICE PICTURES BROTHER 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 8 2010, 11:06 AM~19016042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


after thre av show we rolled up to the spirit thing and this car was still bad ass at night , i been wanting to check out the ride for a min , looks dope ant :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Last but not least...
the Arizona Cruising Association for supporting the cause! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Nov 8 2010, 10:22 PM~19021865
> *NICE PICTURES BROTHER
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

TEAM BLOW ME takes another win
At the walmart parking lot tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyrjPiMQqjk...be_gdata_player


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Big Dog TEAM BLOW ME #1








Americas Most Wanted


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 8 2010, 10:39 PM~19022066
> *Big Dog TEAM BLOW ME #1
> 
> 
> ...


grimis didnt take that crown :uh: mike n raul put it down :0 
i didnt see rick gashop on thee freeway he lookd kinda scared
raul smashed doing 90 n todo oro 
ricks didnt wanna take the bet 2 go on the ruler 
cuz todo oro took it :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Nov 8 2010, 11:35 PM~19022600
> *grimis didnt take that crown :uh:  mike n raul put it down :0
> i didnt see rick gashop on thee freeway he lookd kinda scared
> raul smashed doing 90 n todo oro
> ...


The video don't lie and yeah we gassed hoped on the freeway it's on video don't worry
And yeah we saw todo oro almost wreck 4 times all we saw was him losing control of his car doing 50 mph and WHAT RULER? all you brought was 2 2x4s ductaped together lol..who wants to stand that shit next to there car? We don't need no ruler just watch the hop 
One more thing TEAM BLOW ME ain't never scared you can ask anybody


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 8 2010, 11:39 PM~19022066
> *Big Dog TEAM BLOW ME #1
> 
> 
> ...


is that the dude off burger king comercial :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 8 2010, 11:47 PM~19022687
> *The video don't lie and yeah we gassed hoped on the freeway it's on video don't worry
> And yeah we saw todo oro almost wreck 4 times all we saw was him losing control of his car doing 50 mph and WHAT RULER? all you brought was 2 2x4s ductaped together lol..who wants to stand that shit next to there car? We don't need no ruler just watch the hop
> One more thing TEAM BLOW ME ain't never scared you can ask anybody
> ...


never said ur scared homie itsw all fun n games but from the looks of it todo oro took that 
n rick culd have settled that hop with mike by the ruler :dunno: bt it was a goood hop team blow me an raul n mike put it down no disrespect homie


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Nov 9 2010, 12:01 AM~19022769
> *never said ur scared homie itsw all fun n games but from the looks of it todo oro took that
> n rick culd have settled that hop with mike by the ruler  :dunno: bt it was a goood hop team blow me an raul n mike put it down no disrespect homie
> *


I do agree with you about it being a good hop and both cars were working good


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

all fun n games spirit "team blow me" put it down
good ass hop though :drama:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 8 2010, 10:58 PM~19022749
> *is that the dude off burger king comercial :biggrin:
> *


YUP HE WAS A GOOD BOY THEY TOOK HIM TO BURGER KING :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 8 2010, 10:33 PM~19021970
> *TEAM BLOW ME takes another win
> At the walmart parking lot tonight
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyrjPiMQqjk...be_gdata_player
> ...


Badass Video.  Out of curiosity did the purple car hop also? That car is sick.


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

TEAM BLOW ME PUT IT DOWN TONIGHT IN THE WALMART PARKING LOT AND THE GAS HOP ON THE FREEWAY!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

Both cars p ut it down.raul yous a foo.gas hoppin doin 85 on the freeway.


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Nov 8 2010, 11:36 PM~19022950
> *Both cars p ut it down.raul yous a foo.gas hoppin doin 85 on the freeway.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 8 2010, 11:21 PM~19022866
> *Badass Video.   Out of curiosity did the purple car hop also? That car is sick.
> *


THANK HOMIE BUT NAW I OLNY GAS HOP ON THE FREEWAY :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

WHAT UP WILL U STILL MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Nov 8 2010, 11:35 PM~19022600
> *grimis didnt take that crown :uh:  mike n raul put it down :0
> i didnt see rick gashop on thee freeway he lookd kinda scared
> raul smashed doing 90 n todo oro
> ...



shut the fuck up popcorn head! if you werent so stuck up rauls ass, you would have seen frank pop a a wheelie on the freeway...you and your bent ass, fucked up lincoln!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

HEY RICK HOW DOES IT FEEL TO GET SERVED TWICE BY BURGER KING AND BY T.O. :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 12:46 AM~19022995
> *HEY RICK HOW DOES IT FEEL TO GET SERVED TWICE BY BURGER KING AND BY T.O. :roflmao:
> *


you didnt serv shit are you blind or what you were so scared you couldnt even pull your car up like i said i murderd todo oro :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :angel:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 11:51 PM~19023031
> *you didnt serv shit are you blind or what you were so scared you couldnt even pull your car up like i said i murderd todo oro :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHY YOU DIDN'T TAKE THE BET WITH MIKE HUH BECAUSE YOU KNOW T.O. GOT THAT WIN LIKE THEY SAY THE VIDEO DON'T LIE :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 12:55 AM~19023052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  THAT'S WHY YOU DIDN'T TAKE THE BET WITH MIKE HUH BECAUSE YOU KNOW T.O. GOT THAT WIN  LIKE THEY SAY THE VIDEO DON'T LIE  :biggrin:
> *


why would i make my car get stuck when my car gots a MEEEEEAN FLEX that makes my car win :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 12:45 AM~19022992
> *shut the fuck up popcorn head! if you werent so stuck up rauls ass, you would have seen frank pop a a wheelie on the freeway...you and your bent ass, fucked up lincoln!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin: haha fuckin rick, my shitz gettin ther both cars put it
Down props 2 raul n mike n rick n all team blow me puttin it down good hop
Fellaz  :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 12:21 AM~19022866
> *Badass Video.   Out of curiosity did the purple car hop also? That car is sick.
> *


no the purple one didnt want an ass woopin so he did not hop :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Nov 9 2010, 01:06 AM~19023085
> *:0    :biggrin: haha fuckin rick, my shitz gettin ther both cars put it
> Down props 2 raul n mike n rick n all team blow me puttin it down good hop
> Fellaz   :biggrin:
> *


what do you mean good hop the purple one didnt pull up he did not want an ass woopin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Idk bout that bt it was a good 1 keep puttin it down fellaz 
Bt that freeway was crazy n lotz of close kallz on the freeway n po-poz patrollin 
Deep right now once again homiez good hop carz were workin good


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 8 2010, 11:58 PM~19022749
> *is that the dude off burger king comercial :biggrin:
> *


is your mama :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, KrAzE1, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, EsePuppet, ForeverMobinChevys

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 8 2010, 04:22 PM~19018469
> *YOU GOT LUCKY PUTO!  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it mike we could do it ese!!!!


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 01:26 AM~19023156
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, KrAzE1, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, EsePuppet, ForeverMobinChevys
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 01:26 AM~19023156
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, KrAzE1, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, EsePuppet, ForeverMobinChevys
> 
> ...


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 01:26 AM~19023156
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, PHXROJOE, KrAzE1, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, EsePuppet, ForeverMobinChevys
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MY HOMIE JUSTIN AZ ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY JUSTIN WHERE ALL THE HOEZZZZZ AT???? :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 9 2010, 01:47 AM~19023194
> *WHATS UP MY HOMIE  JUSTIN AZ ????? :biggrin:  :biggrin: HEY JUSTIN WHERE ALL THE HOEZZZZZ AT???? :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> *


Not much up man.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Justin hanging out with minors! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> He came up with that one and he was drunk too! :biggrin:


YA KNOW THIS MANNN!


> COME SIT DOWN AND HAVE A BEER WITH ME ON SATURDAY! LETS SEE IF WE CAN WORK THIS OUT!


The first beer mike or after a 30 pack
[/quote]

DEPENDS WHO HE WANTS TO TALK TO! :biggrin: LOL


> lets do it mike we could do it ese!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK AZ-SIDE! Don't forget about this weekend!  Come out to support the Disabled American Veterans!!!!!! Let's show them how the Lowrider Family of AZ does it!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

The GAS HOPS on the freeway was crazy last night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2010, 07:10 AM~19023827
> *U" will be there!*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 07:35 AM~19023951
> *The GAS HOPS on the freeway was crazy last night  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE SOME CRAZY ASS MOFOS! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 01:01 AM~19023067
> *why would i make my car get stuck when my car gots a MEEEEEAN FLEX that makes my car win  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats crazy now they want cars to get stuck to see who wins I like to see cars hop to win not get stuck and yeah the yellow regal does have a mean ass flex look at the video one more time :biggrin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyrjPiMQqjk...be_gdata_player


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 12:42 AM~19022977
> *WHAT UP WILL U STILL MY BOY :biggrin:
> *


can we all just have a moment of silence for "Todo Oro"...."Single Pump Bitch" killed him last night :angel: :angel:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 08:35 AM~19023951
> *The GAS HOPS on the freeway was crazy last night  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea they were !i was goin like 65mph right behind you guys! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Last but not least...
the Arizona Cruising Association for supporting the cause! _


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

what up billy! i bet u only go on az side on tuesdays... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2010, 07:10 AM~19023827
> *OK AZ-SIDE!  Don't forget about this weekend!  Come out to support the Disabled American Veterans!!!!!!  Let's show them how the Lowrider Family of AZ does it!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

whats up frank


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 08:51 AM~19024384
> *whats up frank
> *


I KNOW YOUR TREATING THIS MORNING


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 9 2010, 08:55 AM~19024409
> *
> 
> I KNOW YOUR TREATING THIS MORNING
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 03:36 AM~19023273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad bitch...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 9 2010, 10:06 AM~19024826
> *bad bitch...
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NASTY BASTARD QUIT JACKING OFF!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 07:35 AM~19023951
> *The GAS HOPS on the freeway was crazy last night  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: funny shit huh we had a traffic jam lol
( LOWRIDERS SHUT DOWN 101 ) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 07:55 AM~19024105
> *Thats crazy now they want cars to get stuck to see who wins I like to see cars hop to win not get stuck and yeah the yellow regal does have a mean ass flex look at the video one more time :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyrjPiMQqjk...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 9 2010, 08:39 AM~19024329
> *hell yea they were !i was goin like 65mph right behind you guys! :roflmao:
> *



Video


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 10:54 AM~19025187
> *
> *


WHATS UP TERMITE?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 07:35 AM~19023951
> *The GAS HOPS on the freeway was crazy last night  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's the shit we shut freeway down lots of fun and good laughs.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 9 2010, 11:07 AM~19025283
> *That's the shit we shut freeway down lots of fun and good laughs.
> *


x81 till the boss came and said shut the fuck up jeje sup raul :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 9 2010, 08:39 AM~19024329
> *hell yea they were !i was goin like 65mph right behind you guys! :roflmao:
> *


shhhit compita was doing 100 on the freeway and couldnt catch raul :0 :wow: crazy mofos


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q huvo mi compa gordo!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 9 2010, 11:00 AM~19025248
> *WHATS UP TERMITE?
> *


trying to work... :biggrin: 

You homie?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Good weekend we had are meeting and we hed alot of fun at the society horseshoe tournament :biggrin:  here some pics


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 9 2010, 11:07 AM~19025283
> *That's the shit we shut freeway down lots of fun and good laughs.
> *


 :yes: hell yeah last night was bad ass, gas hoopin on the freeway and closin the 101 down :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT IS GOING ON AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: WHAT DID I MISS!!??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 9 2010, 12:26 PM~19025827
> *:yes: hell yeah last night was bad ass, gas hoopin on the freeway and closin the 101 down :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 9 2010, 12:33 PM~19025877
> *:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


whats ggo Mando  you missed some 80mph gas hops on the freeway by Raul :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 9 2010, 08:40 AM~19024330
> *Last but not least...
> the Arizona Cruising Association for supporting the cause!
> *


 we appeciate u guys moving the show homie...that how az clubs unite to make the best shows possible...once again thanks from united dreams cc we appreciate it...much respect to lowriderstye cc


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 9 2010, 12:36 PM~19025904
> *whats ggo Mando  you missed some 80mph gas hops on the freeway by Raul  :biggrin:
> *


  DAMMMIT!!! :angry: ANYBODY GOT VIDEO OF IT???? :x: :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 9 2010, 12:55 PM~19026012
> *  DAMMMIT!!! :angry: ANYBODY GOT VIDEO OF IT???? :x: :x:
> *


ROLL'N :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 9 2010, 11:29 AM~19025444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT! I LIVE RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM ALL THIS SHIT! SOMEONE SHOULD HAVE KNOCKED ON MY DOOR!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 9 2010, 01:31 PM~19026284
> *TRYING NOT TO WORK :biggrin:
> 
> DAMN IT! I LIVE RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM ALL THIS SHIT! SOMEONE SHOULD HAVE KNOCKED ON MY DOOR!
> *



Been a slow day....dragging with not much going on..I guess that's good :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 01:38 PM~19026341
> *Been a slow day....dragging with not much going on..I guess that's good :biggrin:
> *


THAT SUCKS! I HATE THEM DAYS!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 9 2010, 01:58 PM~19026501
> *THAT SUCKS! I HATE THEM DAYS!
> *


That's why I need to work...make my day go quicker


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DIS VATO IS ON SOME CRAZY SHIT!!! :cheesy: 

MIKEE HE CALLIN YOU OUT!!!

AND LISTEN TO HIS MUSIC!!! :0 

HE SHUDA CALLED DJ  MIDNIGHT TO TURN THE MOFO OUT
,,,, BUT HE DRANK THAT SHIT!!

 FOUR LOKKKO FRIDAYS! :cheesy: 







MY BAD KINDA GOT CARRIED AWAY.....

TORTA TUESDAYS :worship:









































































HEY DEELOC,,,,,,THIS WOULD MAKE A BAD ASS MURAL!!!!!!1












AND THE BEST FOR LAST.......









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




OK I DID MY PART!  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 9 2010, 11:26 AM~19025421
> *q huvo mi compa gordo!!!
> *


Aqui nomas Cholo ya sabes what's cooking can't wait for Phoenix Ryderz Event for the Veteranos


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 9 2010, 02:12 PM~19026603
> *
> DIS VATO IS ON SOME CRAZY SHIT!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...



What up Art!.......I see a bunch of red "x"'s


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 9 2010, 11:34 AM~19025473
> *Good weekend we had are meeting and we hed alot of fun at the society horseshoe tournament :biggrin:   here some pics
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie didnt even see u walking around. Should of said whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 02:42 PM~19026816
> *What up Art!.......I see a bunch of red "x"'s
> *


those must have been the real good ones!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2010, 02:48 PM~19026874
> *those must have been the real good ones!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 02:09 PM~19026587
> *That's why I need to work...make my day go quicker
> *


YOUR GOING TO MAKE THE REST OF US LOOK BAD! SLOW DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 02:42 PM~19026816
> *What up Art!.......I see a bunch of red "x"'s
> *


SORRY MISTER T!!!! :happysad: 
WAS BEIN LAZY.... :cheesy: 
ONLY HAD ONE FREE HAND!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Nov 9 2010, 12:40 PM~19025929
> *we appeciate u guys moving the show homie...that how az clubs unite to make the best shows possible...once again thanks from united dreams cc we appreciate it...much respect to lowriderstye cc
> *


NOT A PROBLEM HOMIE! GLAD WE WE'RE ABLE TO HELP OUT. I HOPE BOTH OUR SHOWS GET A GOOD TURN OUT!
CLUB UNITY!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 9 2010, 02:43 PM~19026828
> *damn homie didnt even see u walking around. Should of said whats up!  :biggrin:
> *


AH YOU KNOW ME I WOULD HAVE GOT MY HAND SHAKE AND BEAR HUG! BUT I DIDN'T TAKE THE PICS...ARMANDO PREZ OF MESA CHP TOOK THEM. I DON'T GO TO TOO MANY SHOWS NOW. KINDA FOCUSING ON MY 1 YEAR OLD NOW.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 9 2010, 01:12 PM~19026603
> *
> DIS VATO IS ON SOME CRAZY SHIT!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Shit Art Loks, guess  we shoulda put an APB on yo ass huh?
How you been Bro? You gonna come out someday and chill with us, have a beer, listen to some old school tunes. Enjoy the day?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, CoupeDeville, cutlass.hopper, money addiction, Lunas64, unity_mike, BELAIR52, ARIZA70, g-espinoza

HERE YOU GO GENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 9 2010, 03:48 PM~19027350
> *Shit Art Loks, guess   we shoulda put an APB on yo ass huh?
> How you been Bro? You gonna come out someday and chill with us, have a beer, listen to some old school tunes. Enjoy the day?
> *


YOU KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN TATA!!!!!!!!!

MY YOUNGEST SON IS DRIVIN ME NUTZ...... HE SHUD BECOME A COP AS MUCH AS THEY BRING HIS LIL ASS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HE AINT BAD HE JUST TRYIN TO BE HARD TO BE COOL... TO MANY IDIOTS IN OUR NECK OF THE WOODS... :wow: 

BUT I BEEN MISSIN OUT ON ALL THE GOOD SHOWS... REALLY SUX!!!!!

:happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 9 2010, 03:15 PM~19027133
> *NOT A PROBLEM HOMIE! GLAD WE WE'RE ABLE TO HELP OUT. I HOPE BOTH OUR SHOWS GET A GOOD TURN OUT!
> CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


BEER ME!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN ART PUTTING IN WORK! NICE :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 12:09 AM~19022813
> *I do agree with you about it being a good hop and both cars were working good
> *


X 2 Now other clubs gotta start getting in on the action. Seems like: 

PHX Ryderz, 
Majestics, 
Spirit, 

AND BIG "I" INDIVIDUALS are the only ones smacking bumper at shows, strip clubs, parks, Streets, State To State & the MUTHA FKN FREEWAY!

Like I said before last night was hella fun, & cars did well. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 9 2010, 04:27 PM~19027589
> *DAMN ART PUTTING IN WORK! NICE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Art Loks! Most of those pics were real NICE........except a couple of them :barf: 

I guess you are posting for every ones taste huh?
:biggrin:  

thanks anyway!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 08:15 PM~19027976
> *
> *


you v.s. joe64 from lowrider style car club phx chapter he has no balls


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2010, 05:17 PM~19027996
> *Art Loks!  Most of those pics were real NICE........except a couple of them :barf:
> 
> I guess you are posting for every ones taste huh?
> ...


ya some freaky mofos on here Mr Buck....... 
but everyone has there place in life!


this wud be a really super duper nifty nice place right here.....

this is my niche :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 9 2010, 04:54 PM~19027796
> *X 2 Now other clubs gotta start getting in on the action. Seems like:
> 
> PHX Ryderz,
> ...


WORKING ON IT AS WE SPEAK!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Nov 8 2010, 11:35 PM~19022600
> *grimis didnt take that crown :uh:  mike n raul put it down :0
> i didnt see rick gashop on thee freeway he lookd kinda scared
> raul smashed doing 90 n todo oro
> ...


LOL........TEAM BLOW ME IS NEVER SCARED HOMMIE....TEAM BLOW ME TOOK THAT WIN LAST NIGHT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 12:45 AM~19022992
> *shut the fuck up popcorn head! if you werent so stuck up rauls ass, you would have seen frank pop a a wheelie on the freeway...you and your bent ass, fucked up lincoln!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO.......IS IT BENT RICK? :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 9 2010, 04:54 PM~19027796
> *X 2 Now other clubs gotta start getting in on the action. Seems like:
> 
> PHX Ryderz,
> ...


We leave it to the pro's! I give props to all the Big Hoppers! Shit aint as easy as it looks! Much respect to all who put it down on the bumper! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 9 2010, 05:10 PM~19027933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well got to head home party people!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, PHX CUSTOM TEES, mleyva215, childsplay69, jachavez22, locdownmexikan


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 06:50 PM~19028805
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> <span style='color:blue'> :naughty: WELL THATS 2 DAM BAD IM GOIN TO GET HOT WINGS AT BUFFALO BROWNS :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats up Art LOK? You going to the show Saturday?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*BIG RICK* SERVING MIKE LAST NIGHT!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

BIG RICK WITH ANOTHER WIN LAST NIGHT!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Job Guy's!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 9 2010, 07:38 PM~19029234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP YUP........THATS TEAM BLOW ME SERVING UP TODO ORO!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 06:41 PM~19029252
> *YUP YUP........THATS TEAM BLOW ME SERVING UP TODO ORO!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A GOOD ONE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 08:18 PM~19029583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS A GOOD ONE
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO U RAUL? U SMASHED OUT HOMMIE.....WE GAS SUPPOSE TO GAS HOP ON THE FREEWAY NOT RACE...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN TO U RAUL? U SMASHED OUT HOMMIE.....WE WAS SUPPOSE TO GAS HOP ON THE FREEWAY NOT RACE...


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 07:24 PM~19029107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sponsored by burger king...lol


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 07:51 PM~19029879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAS HOPPING ON THE ON RAMP IS NOT CONSIDER GAS HOPPING ON THE FREEWAY :0


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 09:29 PM~19030183
> *GAS HOPPING ON THE ON RAMP IS NOT CONSIDER GAS HOPPING ON THE FREEWAY :0
> *


IF I REMEMBER RIGHT ? I SEEN THE ( PINK CAR ) HOPPING ON THE RAMP GETTING ON THE FREEWAY !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: REMEMBER WHAT U DO BEFORE U SAY WHAT U SAY


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

CAR WASH NOV 13 th : SOLITOS CC Of Central Arizona will be putting on A car wash to raise Funds For Central Arizona Shelter Services, Location: Power Rd And Broadway south east corner this Saturday NOV 13th 8am- whenever. Come out to support a good cause to help families in need this holiday season!! For over 25 years, Central Arizona Shelter Services (CASS) has responded to the community's need to provide emergency shelter for Central Arizona's homeless population. Today, CASS is Arizona's largest shelter and supportive service center for homeless individuals, serving an average of 5,000 men, women and children annually. Our goal is to provide clients with the tools needed to become self-sufficient and end their homelessness. Thank you for your support


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 9 2010, 08:39 PM~19030254
> *IF I REMEMBER RIGHT ? I SEEN THE ( PINK CAR ) HOPPING ON THE RAMP GETTING ON THE FREEWAY !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: REMEMBER WHAT U DO BEFORE U SAY WHAT U SAY
> *


YUP THAT WRIGHT BUT IT DIDN'T STOP THERE I FLY THREW THE FREEWAY GAS HOPPING TO VIDEO WILL BE POSTED SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 9 2010, 09:39 PM~19030254
> *IF I REMEMBER RIGHT ? I SEEN THE ( PINK CAR ) HOPPING ON THE RAMP GETTING ON THE FREEWAY !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: REMEMBER WHAT U DO BEFORE U SAY WHAT U SAY
> *


THEN AFTER HE DID THAT HE SMASHED OUT AND LEFT HIS BOY :run: BHIND :sprint:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 09:46 PM~19030333
> *YUP THAT WRIGHT BUT IT DIDN'T STOP THERE I FLY THREW THE FREEWAY GAS HOPPING  TO VIDEO WILL BE POSTED SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O I KNOW IM RIGHT !!!!! :yessad: :yessad: JUST WANTED YOU TO KNOW U DID IT TOO INCASE YOU FORGOT :dunno:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, 1983 lincoln, mike(p), Teamblowme602, PHX CUSTOM TEES, , 623onistone, 

SPIRIT CC MEETING IN LIL TONIGHT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 9 2010, 09:53 PM~19030403
> *O I KNOW IM RIGHT !!!!!  :yessad:  :yessad: JUST WANTED YOU TO KNOW U DID IT TOO INCASE YOU FORGOT  :dunno:
> *


i know he left his boy behid in vegas he knows who im talking about thats why he didnt pull up on the yellow regal to help his good friend out : :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: what up az


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 09:55 PM~19030422
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, 1983 lincoln, mike(p), Teamblowme602, PHX CUSTOM TEES, , 623onistone,
> 
> ...


where @


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 10:20 PM~19030635
> *:drama:
> *


Big Rick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

mike where u at? Todo Oro :buttkick: :buttkick: :drama:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 10:23 PM~19030672
> *mike where u at? Todo Oro :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :drama:
> *


he don't want none...u scared him away :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 10:23 PM~19030672
> *mike where u at? Todo Oro :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :drama:
> *


Can we all have a moment of silence for "Todo Oro"...please! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

these kids today...they're sissyfied...scared to hit a switch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030731
> *Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What up guys! :biggrin: Hoppers looking good in the video


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030731
> *Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI
> *


it look like rick took it


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030731
> *Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI
> *


LET ME ASK U THIS COMPITA WHO DO U THINK WON?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 10:38 PM~19030841
> *LET ME ASK U THIS COMPITA WHO DO U THINK WON?
> *


YEA VIEW IT CLOSELY HOMMIE THIS POST WILL BE UP FOR A MINUTE FOR U CAN DCIDE!!!!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 9 2010, 10:31 PM~19030759
> *What up guys! :biggrin: Hoppers looking good in the video
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

Here are the next videos and gas hopping on the freeway, crazy mofo!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wNR8rX7t5Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS-hDcqcP2w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D48T5NACFTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAPwizp_Kj4


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030731
> *Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI
> *


YEA VIEW IT CLOSELY HOMMIE THIS POST WILL BE UP FOR A MINUTE FOR U CAN DCIDE!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 10:42 PM~19030882
> *YEA VIEW IT CLOSELY HOMMIE THIS POST WILL BE UP FOR A MINUTE FOR U CAN DCIDE!!!!
> *


I DON'T NEED TO LOOK IT TWICE, TODO ORO WAS HIGHER BUT YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES RICK WINS ALL THE TIME SO WHAT TO ARGUE FOR!!!!!OH AND I DON'T SWING AT NOBODY NUTS THATS MY POINT OF VIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PEACE LATER!!!!!!!!!   

BIG PROPS TO BOTH CARS IT WORKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

Whats up spirit


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 9 2010, 10:43 PM~19030889
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


'SUP MIKE CRAZY NIGHT LAST NIGHT UH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:05 PM~19031106
> *'SUP MIKE CRAZY NIGHT LAST NIGHT UH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES IT WAS.... SOME GOOD HOPPING BUT THE FREEWAY WAS A LIL CRAZY !!! THE 101 WAS THE LOWRIDERS LASTNIGHT LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:03 PM~19031090
> *I DON'T NEED TO LOOK IT TWICE, TODO ORO WAS HIGHER BUT YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES RICK WINS ALL THE TIME SO WHAT TO ARGUE FOR!!!!!OH AND I DON'T SWING AT NOBODY NUTS THATS MY POINT OF VIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PEACE LATER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG PROPS TO BOTH CARS IT WORKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!
> *


I EXCPECTED U TO SAY THAT! IM SURE U WUD NEVER ADMIT TO UR SELF THAT TEAM BLOW ME EVER WON OR EVEN CAN SAY U EVER LOST TO THE YELLOW OR BLACK REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SAD TO SAY COMPITA......THAT U GUYS GO OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT JUST TO SEE IF RICK IS GUNNA LOSE...HEY HOMMIE WE WIN SUM AND LOSE SUM...AND KEEP IN MIND WE TRAVEL AROUND TO DIFFERENT STATES AND REPRESENT THE STATE U STAY IN....CAN U DO THAT?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 08:51 PM~19029879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fukn rick you are crazy :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN HAD TO GO THROUGH A GRIP OF PAGES!!! WHAT UP HOMIES? :wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 11:14 PM~19031196
> *I EXCPECTED  U TO SAY THAT! IM SURE U WUD NEVER ADMIT TO UR SELF THAT TEAM BLOW ME EVER WON OR EVEN CAN SAY U EVER LOST TO THE YELLOW OR BLACK REGAL  :biggrin:
> *


I TAKE A LOST ANYTIME EVEN IIIIFFFFFFF IT THE TRUCK WORKS I STILL LOST SO WHAT TO ARGUE FOR IT'S ALL FUN, IF I LOST YOU SEE ALL THE TIME I TRY TO BE READY FOR THE NEXT ONE CAUSE IT'S ALWAYS ANOTHER HOP GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 9 2010, 11:10 PM~19031156
> *YES IT WAS.... SOME GOOD HOPPING BUT THE FREEWAY WAS A LIL CRAZY !!! THE 101 WAS THE LOWRIDERS LASTNIGHT LOL :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH IT WAS NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 11:23 PM~19031254
> *SAD TO SAY COMPITA......THAT U GUYS GO OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT JUST TO SEE IF RICK IS GUNNA LOSE...HEY HOMMIE WE WIN SUM AND LOSE SUM...AND KEEP IN MIND WE TRAVEL AROUND TO DIFFERENT STATES AND REPRESENT THE STATE U STAY IN....CAN U DO THAT?
> *


I AIN'T GOING TO FAR, SORRY FOR ME BUT I DO HAVE TO WORK ENOUGH SAY!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:26 PM~19031283
> *I  TAKE A LOST ANYTIME EVEN IIIIFFFFFFF IT THE TRUCK WORKS  I STILL LOST SO WHAT TO ARGUE FOR IT'S ALL FUN, IF I LOST YOU SEE ALL THE TIME I TRY TO BE READY FOR THE NEXT ONE CAUSE IT'S ALWAYS ANOTHER HOP GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHO IS TO ARGUE FOR (WHO IS ARGUING)...SO U READY TO TAKE A LOST THIS WEEKEND IIIIIIFFFFF IT THE TRUCK IS WORKING (IF YOUR TRUCK IS WORKING)?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:30 PM~19031320
> *I AIN'T GOING TO FAR, SORRY FOR ME BUT I DO HAVE TO WORK ENOUGH SAY!!!!!!!
> *


OH OK IM NOT TO ARGUE WITH YOU.....SORRY FOR YOU BRO DIDNT KNOW U WORKED ENOUGH!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 11:31 PM~19031331
> *WHO IS TO ARGUE FOR (WHO IS ARGUING)...SO U READY TO TAKE A LOST THIS WEEKEND IIIIIIFFFFF IT THE TRUCK IS WORKING (IF YOUR TRUCK IS WORKING)?
> *


DID YOU HAVE A HOPPER(YOU)TO PULL???


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19031354
> *DID YOU HAVE A HOPPER(YOU)TO PULL???
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:35 PM~19031354
> *DID YOU HAVE A HOPPER(YOU)TO PULL???
> *



WHAT UP COMPITA ? 
:wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:35 PM~19031354
> *DID YOU HAVE A HOPPER(YOU)TO PULL???
> *


DID OR DO? DID IS PAST TENSE HOMMIE....


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 9 2010, 11:40 PM~19031392
> *WHAT UP COMPITA ?
> :wave:
> *


'SUP OGPLAYER,HOW YOU BEEN HOMEGIRL???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 11:39 PM~19031384
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


OF COURSE U WUD LAUGH AT IT RAUL CUZ IT MADE SENSE TO U HAAA HOMMIE...LOL


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 11:39 PM~19031384
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


'SUP HOMIE,I OUT LATER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 9 2010, 11:35 PM~19031352
> *OH OK IM NOT TO ARGUE WITH YOU.....SORRY FOR YOU BRO  DIDNT KNOW U WORKED ENOUGH!
> *


WELL MAYBE ONE WEEKEND U SHOULD TOLD (TELL) THEM FOR A DAY OFF! :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:30 PM~19031320
> *I AIN'T GOING TO FAR, SORRY FOR ME BUT I DO HAVE TO WORK ENOUGH SAY!!!!!!!
> *


WELL MAYBE ONE WEEKEND U SHOULD TOLD (TELL) THEM FOR A DAY OFF!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHATS UP BIG BEN???!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: DID YOU GET DEPORTED   LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030731
> *Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI
> *


both guys look good in the hop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:52 PM~19030977
> *Here are the next videos and gas hopping on the freeway, crazy mofo!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wNR8rX7t5Y
> ...



damn thats crazy shit right there!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 10 2010, 01:01 AM~19031818
> *WHATS UP BIG BEN???!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: DID YOU GET DEPORTED     LOL
> *


yup how did you know!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up big mando???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2010, 01:53 AM~19031954
> *whats up big mando???
> *


leaving for work! got me doing crazy hours right now


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

shit at least you got a job!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 9 2010, 01:31 PM~19026284
> *TRYING NOT TO WORK :biggrin:
> 
> DAMN IT! I LIVE RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM ALL THIS SHIT! SOMEONE SHOULD HAVE KNOCKED ON MY DOOR!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 11:25 PM~19031279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Raul you a fool :wow:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:0 :0 








hey Raul, this shit is crazy!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Nov 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19030459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 09:52 PM~19030977
> *Here are the next videos and gas hopping on the freeway, crazy mofo!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wNR8rX7t5Y
> ...


THAT LAST ONE WAS INSANE! YOU FELLAS IS CRAZY! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 10 2010, 01:12 AM~19031859
> *both guys look good in the hop!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I KNEW U WERE GAY! LOL QUE ROLLO COMPA BEN?! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19030731
> *Here are the videos from last night, let you guys decided who took the win
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGOFfUKShI
> *


TODO ORO TOOK THAT ONE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 11:25 PM~19031279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FCKN RAUL YOUR CRAZY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Come out and join us!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We need sponsers & vendors for this show. Plus we looking for a pony ride for the kids. Please any car clubs that know anyone...please pm me._ :happysad:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

WHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WHEN IS THE REMATCH!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 09:39 AM~19033269
> *WHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WHEN IS THE REMATCH!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*X85* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I would need some clean underwear gas hopin' on the freeway like that :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ya'll is some crazy mofos!
gass hoppin on the freeway! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


AZ SIDE PUTTIN IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 09:39 AM~19033269
> *WHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WHEN IS THE REMATCH!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 09:39 AM~19033269
> *WHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WHEN IS THE REMATCH!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x66 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 10 2010, 12:18 PM~19034316
> *NICE PIC!
> *


Thanks Gordo I just love to see a good hop go down these guys put alot of MONEY and TIME into these regals to give us a good show plus you got Rick love him or hate him he knows how to hype up these hops and some of the shit they be sayin is funny as fuck. I'm ready for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Nov 10 2010, 05:25 AM~19032223
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


once again he still didnt hit the bumper like at the shows :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 11:03 PM~19031090
> *I DON'T NEED TO LOOK IT TWICE, TODO ORO WAS HIGHER BUT YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES RICK WINS ALL THE TIME SO WHAT TO ARGUE FOR!!!!!OH AND I DON'T SWING AT NOBODY NUTS THATS MY POINT OF VIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PEACE LATER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG PROPS TO BOTH CARS IT WORKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!
> *


why you bieing a hater when your truck only did 20 inches at tha picnic last week :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Nov 10 2010, 02:14 PM~19035077
> *once again he still didnt hit the bumper like at the shows  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i don't see anyone else doing 65 mph on the freeway gas hopping :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2010, 01:58 PM~19034950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
































































[

















































































































THE END!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2010, 03:15 PM~19035528
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THAT GIRL FIXING HER SHOES HAVE A PIMPLE ON HER BUTT? :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 9 2010, 11:25 PM~19031279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 10 2010, 07:24 AM~19032589
> *Come out and join us!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Nov 10 2010, 06:01 PM~19036749
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 10 2010, 06:04 PM~19036769
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 10 2010, 06:10 PM~19036821
> *sup guey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Aqui nomas...mirando las hynas :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 10 2010, 12:18 PM~19034316
> *NICE PIC!
> *


x2


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 10 2010, 02:01 PM~19034973
> *Thanks Gordo I just love to see a good hop go down these guys put alot of MONEY and TIME into these regals to give us a good show plus you got Rick love him or hate him he knows how to hype up these hops and some of the shit they be sayin is funny as fuck. I'm ready for the next one :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Nov 10 2010, 02:18 PM~19035103
> *why you bieing a hater when your truck only did 20 inches at tha picnic last week :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up rual


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Nov 10 2010, 05:54 PM~19037161
> *was up RAUL
> *


WHAT UP JAY


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

you going to the show


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Nov 10 2010, 05:59 PM~19037205
> *you going to the show
> *


YES SIR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2010, 01:58 PM~19034950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita+Nov 9 2010, 11:41 PM~19031396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing much homie  How you doing?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 10 2010, 09:06 PM~19038479
> *Doing ok homie!!! How's it going?
> Nothing much homie   How you doing?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!! :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 10 2010, 11:01 PM~19039839
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


up loco!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 10 2010, 09:13 PM~19038554
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!! :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?
> *



I'm good homie :biggrin: How you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 10 2010, 11:34 PM~19040133
> *up loco!!!
> *



What up??? Waited for you what happen???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 10 2010, 11:00 PM~19039828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I'll be there!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Justin? How's the car coming along??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 11 2010, 12:29 AM~19040504
> *What up Justin? How's the car coming along??
> *


Not much OG, car is doing ok, will be glad when its finished though.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Nov 10 2010, 05:25 AM~19032223
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Thats some crazy shit right there  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 11 2010, 12:33 AM~19040527
> *Not much OG, car is doing ok, will be glad when its finished though.
> *


Cool  yeah I bet well hope to see it out there soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 10 2010, 06:36 AM~19032398
> *I KNEW U WERE GAY! LOL QUE ROLLO COMPA BEN?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pinchi puto!!!!..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 10 2010, 09:06 PM~19038479
> *Doing ok homie!!! How's it going?
> Nothing much homie   How you doing?
> *


Getting ready for work! 2 more days until kicking it with my compas los riders. :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 10 2010, 11:34 PM~19040133
> *up loco!!!
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS VALIENDO........  Y TU QUE HACES COMPADRE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 11 2010, 12:25 AM~19040474
> *I'm good homie  :biggrin:  How you doing?
> *


:thumbsup: I AM GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU ARE DOING GOOD! :biggrin: I AM DOING GOOD ALSO  I AM HAPPY TO HEAR THAT YOU WILL BE AT THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19040734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: CHINGADO COMPA BEN!!! :biggrin: HECTOR POSTED UP A GOOD ONE :thumbsup: QUE NO????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 01:14 AM~19040731
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  pinchi puto!!!!..
> *


:yes: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y MAS PUUUUUUUTO!!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP BEN! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 11 2010, 05:36 AM~19041094
> *Getting ready for work! 2 more days until kicking it with my compas los  RIDERZ   :biggrin:
> *


 FIXED!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 11 2010, 04:36 AM~19041094
> *Getting ready for work! 2 more days until kicking it with my compas los riders. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah Mikey! Gonna be a real nice day!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: SHE HAS A NICE SMILE! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19040734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 10 2010, 03:15 PM~19035528
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: I LIKE HER "TATTOOS"!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 11 2010, 07:43 AM~19041483
> *Hell yeah Mikey!  Gonna be a real nice day!
> *


:yes: :yes: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: BOW-CHICKA-WOW-WOW!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 11 2010, 07:22 AM~19041354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 02:15 AM~19040734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19040734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty: :boink: :run: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 11 2010, 07:27 AM~19041373
> * :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Nov 11 2010, 07:57 AM~19041548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good cause! Good luck homie!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 02:15 AM~19040734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh Shiiiiit Davids getting his Plaque!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 11 2010, 07:07 AM~19041306
> *:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS VALIENDO........  Y TU QUE HACES COMPADRE?
> *


chiiilin about to go to work ese :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup mike whats good loco


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 11 2010, 12:26 AM~19040481
> *What up??? Waited for you what happen???
> *


had to take them back nana


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 11 2010, 05:36 AM~19041094
> *Getting ready for work! 2 more days until kicking it with my compas los riders. :biggrin:
> *


SIMON QUE SI!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 11 2010, 11:40 AM~19042941
> *sup mike whats good loco
> *


The tacos across the street are good :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Nov 11 2010, 12:28 PM~19043283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY NO BEER?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Tata Driving
As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang.
Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Al, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 10. Please be careful!" 
"Heck," said Al, "It's not just one car. It's hundreds of them!"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 11 2010, 02:43 PM~19044093
> *Tata Driving
> As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang.
> Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Al, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 10. Please be careful!"
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 11 2010, 02:43 PM~19044093
> *Tata Driving
> As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang.
> Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Al, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 10. Please be careful!"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 11 2010, 02:43 PM~19044093
> *Tata Driving
> As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang.
> Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Al, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 10. Please be careful!"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 9 2010, 10:52 PM~19030977
> *Here are the next videos and gas hopping on the freeway, crazy mofo!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wNR8rX7t5Y
> ...


now,that,mofo,is,crazy, :thumbsup: that,was,not,5mph,either


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

> > here are some pics from the Majestics Picnic! I'll post some more later.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 11 2010, 03:29 PM~19044394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Perfect Size Bro! :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Back in My Military Days working on the F-16 Falcon! 1988
when I had hair! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19045009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't have F-16's in 1888...or nice cameras like nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19045009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 11 2010, 04:00 PM~19045057
> *They didn't have F-16's in 1888...or nice cameras like nowadays :biggrin:
> *


I got to Luke in 1983 and was working on F-16s Bro!!! You callin me a liar?? I know what I did when you were playin Hot wheels and thought girls had cooties!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 05:20 PM~19045222
> *I got to luke in 1983 b.c. and was working on teradactyls Bro!!! You callin me a liar?? I know what I did when you were playin Hot wheels and thought girls had cooties!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19045009
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Nice feathering


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITY!!!</span> _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Nov 11 2010, 09:41 PM~19047602
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DANG WHICH ONE WHICH ONE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 11 2010, 07:15 AM~19041330
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: CHINGADO COMPA BEN!!! :biggrin: HECTOR POSTED UP A GOOD ONE :thumbsup: QUE NO????
> *


yup asta que iso algo bien el guey!!!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Is anybody parting out a cutlass or knows someone who is i need a quarter panel PM me if anyone has it $$$


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Nov 11 2010, 05:20 PM~19045222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19048140
> *yup  asta que iso algo bien el guey!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 11 2010, 10:59 PM~19048507
> *Slow your roll...I mean power scooter...ain't nobody calling you a liar old timer. I SAID 1888..but I guess you need binoculars for those cataracts of yours :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lighten up and have some fun
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Tata said "I member in 1608 when Johann Lipperhey invented the first binocular telescope."


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 01:57 AM~19049526
> *Tata said "I member in 1608 when Johann Lipperhey invented the first binocular telescope."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 11 2010, 09:59 PM~19048507
> *Slow your roll...I mean power scooter...ain't nobody calling you a liar old timer. I SAID 1888..but I guess you need binoculars for those cataracts of yours :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lighten up and have some fun
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, you did put 1888, my bad Mr T!!! LOL,


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :wow:
> :run: :run: :run: :yes:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 11 2010, 05:16 PM~19045196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 11 2010, 08:30 PM~19046947
> *CLUB UNITY!!!</span>
> *


_

:thumbsup: _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19048140
> *yup  asta que iso algo bien el guey!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 11 2010, 11:35 PM~19048807
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 06:43 AM~19049978
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: x2!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 12 2010, 09:03 AM~19050677
> *:biggrin: x2!!! :wave:
> *


ARE YOU READY FOR MANANA HOLMES?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 09:23 AM~19050852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ARE YOU READY FOR MANANA HOLMES?
> *


:yes: :yes:  YOU KNOW IT MIKEY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19045009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you RESPECT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 11 2010, 10:59 PM~19048507
> *Slow your roll...I mean power scooter...ain't nobody calling you a liar old timer. I SAID 1888..but I guess you need binoculars for those cataracts of yours :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lighten up and have some fun
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


viejito siego!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 11 2010, 11:35 PM~19048807
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda loco, how's it hanging??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 12 2010, 06:29 AM~19049932
> *DAMN, you did put 1888, my bad Mr T!!! LOL,
> *


whats up old timer..... its friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 12 2010, 08:55 AM~19050615
> *:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie, better have some cold ones for unity too!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 12 2010, 09:46 AM~19051080
> *
> *


 whats up homie, when is the rematch???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2010, 10:04 AM~19051228
> *que onda loco, how's it hanging???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its hanging!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 12 2010, 10:06 AM~19051244
> *whats up homie, better have some cold ones for unity too!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Nov 12 2010, 09:02 AM~19051210
> *thank you RESPECT
> *


Thanks Bro. I appreciate that!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, ART LOKS

Art you gonna come out manana and kick it with us?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 12 2010, 12:48 PM~19052476
> *Lunas64, ART LOKS
> 
> Art  you gonna come out manana and kick it with us?
> *



Well Tata.... i think i need a break before i flip my wig.....

my mom my son and my 1 yr old niece was in a car accident wednesday and i spent the majority of that day at the hospital STRESSIN. TOTALED THE CAR I GOT MY MOM FOR MOTHERS DAY 2 YEARS AGO..... BUT BUMPS AND BRUISES IS ALL THAT HAPPENED TO ,MY FAMILY.. I THANK :angel: GOD..... SO TIME TO LET OF SOME STEAM!!!!!

I JUS WANNA KNOW WHOS GOT THE FIRST ROUND!!!  
AND THE 2ND :naughty:
AND THE 3RD
AND THE 4TH
AND THE 5TH
AND THE (HICCUP) SITHH
AD DA SEBENT
D ATE
:barf:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 12 2010, 06:29 AM~19049932
> *DAMN, you did put 1888, my bad Mr T!!! LOL,
> *


All good Tata  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 06:43 AM~19049978
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mike!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 12 2010, 12:47 PM~19052468
> *Thanks Bro. I appreciate that!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Hope you had a good Veterans day


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 12 2010, 01:11 PM~19052639
> *Well Tata.... i think i need a break before i flip my wig.....
> 
> my mom my son and my 1 yr old niece was in a car accident wednesday and i spent the majority of that day at the hospital STRESSIN. TOTALED THE CAR I GOT MY MOM FOR MOTHERS DAY 2 YEARS AGO..... BUT BUMPS AND BRUISES IS ALL THAT HAPPENED TO ,MY FAMILY.. I THANK :angel: GOD..... SO TIME TO LET OF SOME STEAM!!!!!
> ...



Good to hear they all good.

Come out and have some drinks in the lounge. Drink specials all day!!...and the best part is, it's open at 8AM :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 01:17 PM~19052686
> *Good to hear they all good.
> 
> Come out and have some drinks in the lounge. Drink specials all day!!...and the best part is, it's open at 8AM :wow:
> *


ID BE DRUNK BY 9 IF I WENT EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 

WHAT UP MR T!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 12 2010, 01:29 PM~19052774
> *ID BE DRUNK BY 9 IF I WENT EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> WHAT UP MR T!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


Chilling right now homie...got some things to prepare for tomorrow.

I'd be drunk too...but I may start @ noon :biggrin: 






Aw chit, my 10,000th post :happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 01:13 PM~19052655
> *Sup Mike!
> *


 READY FOR SOME BEERS :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 01:17 PM~19052686
> *Good to hear they all good.
> 
> Come out and have some drinks in the lounge. Drink specials all day!!...and the best part is, it's open at 8AM :wow:
> *


HELL YES!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 01:38 PM~19052816
> *Chilling right now homie...got some things to prepare for tomorrow.
> 
> I'd be drunk too...but I may start @ noon :biggrin:
> ...


SO YOU THINK YOU BAD OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 01:38 PM~19052816
> *Chilling right now homie...got some things to prepare for tomorrow.
> 
> I'd be drunk too...but I may start @ noon :biggrin:
> ...


5 years of termiteism!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 02:17 PM~19053014
> *HELL YES!
> *


mikee,,,,,if hector shows up can i have one 10,000 beers he owes you! :happysad: 


j/k hector!!!

unum club
thats latin for what hector says


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 12 2010, 02:32 PM~19053117
> *mikee,,,,,if hector shows up can i have one 10,000 beers he owes you! :happysad:
> j/k hector!!!
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT HECTOR GOING TO PAY ME MY BEERS, AND WE ARE ALL GOING TO NEED TOW TRUCKS AND CABS! :biggrin:

GO CLUB UNITY!


DAMN IT I GUESS I HAVE TO BUY MYSELF A BEER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 02:35 PM~19053151
> *THATS RIGHT HECTOR GOING TO PAY ME MY BEERS, AND WE ARE ALL GOING TO NEED TOW TRUCKS AND CABS! :biggrin:
> 
> GO CLUB UNITY!
> ...


ok check this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














:cheesy: 






























CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 12 2010, 02:39 PM~19053191
> *ok check this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TO DAY IS NOT TURNING OUT SO BAD! I MIGHT HAVE A 6 PACK WORTH BY THE END OF THE DAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 12 2010, 02:39 PM~19053191
> *ok check this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH YEAH! BEER ME! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 02:49 PM~19053274
> *OH YEAH! BEER ME! :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow homie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 12 2010, 03:01 PM~19053373
> *tomorrow homie!
> *


YES!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

whats up Arizona, east valley checkin' in saying :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Nov 12 2010, 02:10 PM~19052965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE+Nov 12 2010, 03:40 PM~19053658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 03:55 PM~19053756
> *Yea...call me...NO ****!!!
> 
> Yup :biggrin:
> ...


I WILL WHEN I GET OUT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE U GUYS!
























NO ****! LOL!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 12 2010, 04:14 PM~19053879
> *I LOVE U GUYS!
> NO ****! LOL!
> *


ok if im right you dont drink hector,,,,,, but mikee i think he's drinkin your beer... he's drunk typin..... :wow: 


or its payday!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Nov 12 2010, 04:40 PM~19054059]








[/quote]


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 12 2010, 04:40 PM~19054059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*AVONDALE MAJESTICS DOES IT AGAIN.....BUBBA WITH THE BACK BUMPER CUTTY......  *


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 05:13 PM~19054331
> *AVONDALE MAJESTICS DOES IT AGAIN.....BUBBA WITH THE BACK BUMPER CUTTY......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIES?? SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 05:13 PM~19054331
> *AVONDALE MAJESTICS DOES IT AGAIN.....BUBBA WITH THE BACK BUMPER CUTTY......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 05:13 PM~19054331
> *AVONDALE MAJESTICS DOES IT AGAIN.....BUBBA WITH THE BACK BUMPER CUTTY......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Well Tata.... i think i need a break before i flip my wig.....
> 
> my mom my son and my 1 yr old niece was in a car accident wednesday and i spent the majority of that day at the hospital STRESSIN. TOTALED THE CAR I GOT MY MOM FOR MOTHERS DAY 2 YEARS AGO..... BUT BUMPS AND BRUISES IS ALL THAT HAPPENED TO ,MY FAMILY.. I THANK :angel: GOD..... SO TIME TO LET OF SOME STEAM!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

looking for 72 impala grill if anyone has one or knows where i can get one pm me thanks


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 12 2010, 02:35 PM~19053151
> *THATS RIGHT HECTOR GOING TO PAY ME MY BEERS, AND WE ARE ALL GOING TO NEED TOW TRUCKS AND CABS! :biggrin:
> 
> GO CLUB UNITY!
> ...


nope buy me one ese jeje


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 12 2010, 05:13 PM~19054331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to read the rule book!

Chapter 19 Line 66

"All Beer owed to club must be checked and distrubuted by Mike."

Just like Chapter 68 line 69

"All hoes you are planning to have sexual intercourse with must do Mikey first."
:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hope to see you all come out !*


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE PHOENIX RIDERZ SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 11:49 AM~19059038
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE PHOENIX RIDERZ SHOW!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 12:22 PM~19059163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Theres allot of nice cars out there. :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:angry: DAMN PHONE IS DYING!!! :burn: WILL FINISH POSTING PICS LATERZZZ!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 12:22 PM~19059163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


knowing mike that keg was killed during move in! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MIKE! Congrats Homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT HOMIES :thumbsup: NICE TO BE BACK IN THE LINE UP !!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> GOOD TIMES TODAY FELLAS!!! DJ PLAYIN THE JAMS! WEATHER WAS PERFECT! THE BEER INSIDE WAS COLD! BADASS CARS!
> 
> FYI ART PULLED UP ON MY BUMPER TO HOP..... I WAS INSIDE DRINKIN BEERS! SO IF HE SAYS HE WON...... WELL I WAS DRINKIN BEERS INSIDE!
> GOOD SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: rite on mike,nice to see it hittin the streets!!!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 13 2010, 06:51 PM~19061155
> *
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: rite on mike,nice to see it hittin the streets!!!
> *


HELL YEA THANKS HOMIE ....


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


congrats. clean ride!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 13 2010, 07:06 PM~19061245
> *congrats. clean ride!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...



BAD ASS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 13 2010, 07:39 PM~19061475
> *BAD ASS  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: HERE ARE MORE PICS OF THE PHOENIX RIDERZ SHOW!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Yes i was there....
And so was the big Dog Roll'n!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FREE HOTDOGS AND DRINKS!!!!!!_ :wow: 


Call Frank at 602-488-2565


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Yes i was there too!
Like the ol days!!!
Hitting to 2 show's in one day!!!!
That won't happen for a while LOL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WELL THAT IS ALL THE PICS I GOT :thumbsup: CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS :h5: AND ALSO CONGRATS TO SPIRIT C.C. FOR WINNING THE CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD!!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 11:10 PM~19062874
> *:biggrin: WELL THAT IS ALL THE PICS I GOT :thumbsup: CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS :h5: AND ALSO CONGRATS TO SPIRIT C.C. FOR WINNING THE CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD!!!
> *


Thanks MANDO we had a good time out there or should I say the lounge :biggrin: and thanks for postin the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 10:19 PM~19062926
> *Thanks MANDO we had a good time out there or should I say the lounge :biggrin:  and thanks for postin the pics  :biggrin:
> *


Yezerr mando, nice pics Bro! :biggrin: Thanks IDENTITY CC had a great time!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup mike!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

h ioytv7
gytuyy n-98


ioiopui 9


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 14 2010, 12:21 AM~19063295
> *h ioytv7
> gytuyy n-98
> ioiopui 9
> *


iiou# tiure$&%*#( SUP NIKKA :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> sup mike!!
> [/quoteIO I WENT TO KLLLAS1 THEEERY DROVE ME HOME AGAINEQ!
> GOO D LOKKING ESE THEANKS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 14 2010, 12:22 AM~19063301
> *iiou# tiure$&%*#( SUP NIKKA :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU DOOING FOOL LEATTS DO SOMTEING


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> > sup mike!!
> > [/quoteIO I WENT TO KLLLAS1 THEEERY DROVE ME HOME AGAINEQ!
> > GOO D LOKKING ESE THEANKS
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 14 2010, 12:25 AM~19063315
> *WHATTTtt? HOW DIDI YOU GET THERE FUCKER YOU SHOULD BE MIMIS NOW AND YOU OWE ME 40DLS ESE MEMER
> *


SYCKK MY BALLS NIIGA


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 14 2010, 12:26 AM~19063326
> *SYCKK MY BALLS NIIGA
> *


DRUNK ASS NIKKA :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 14 2010, 12:27 AM~19063329
> *DRUNK ASS NIKKA :angry:
> *


THA NKS FOOL YOUR NY DONGG NIGGLA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NHIBIOUFFF VA


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 14 2010, 12:27 AM~19063334
> *THA NKS FOOL YOUR NY DONGG NIGGLA
> *


  YUP BLACK AND YELLOW :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Nov 14 2010, 12:31 AM~19063353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 11:49 AM~19059038
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE PHOENIX RIDERZ SHOW!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys, good turn out... we had a good time


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

Carl Hayden high school car show......


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

good turn out  :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 11:04 PM~19062844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: it was tight rolling out to the riderz show  , got to take my ls out one time befor the teardown , off to my boy ivans for hydros and a new paint job for may :biggrin: ....


post more car show pics at my old high school carl hayden :cheesy:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

DESERT LIFE C.C like to thank the P RIDER CLUB for a good show :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

DONT FORGET TODAY AT 15 AV AND SOUTHERN FOOD DRIVE COME HELP OUT FROM 12-4PM


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

111310: Carl Hayden High School Show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FREE HOTDOGS AND DRINKS!!!!!!_ :wow: 


Call Frank at 602-488-2565


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 14 2010, 12:19 PM~19065205
> *FREE HOTDOGS AND DRINKS!!!!!! :wow:
> Call Frank at 602-488-2565
> *


spirit will be there


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 14 2010, 12:38 PM~19065308
> *spirit will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Phoenix Riderz would like to thank all the clubs that came to our show i was a great turn out.

Spirit
Indentity
Unity
Desert Life
Lowrider Style
Individuals
Toda Madre
Camaradas
La Familia
Rollerz Only
Intruders
New Image
Central
Rollin
Glendale Police Explores
Dare Glendale


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 13 2010, 02:00 PM~19059672
> *knowing mike that keg was killed during move in!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I was fucked up !


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > GOOD TIMES TODAY FELLAS!!! DJ PLAYIN THE JAMS! WEATHER WAS PERFECT! THE BEER INSIDE WAS COLD! BADASS CARS!
> >
> > FYI ART PULLED UP ON MY BUMPER TO HOP..... I WAS INSIDE DRINKIN BEERS! SO IF HE SAYS HE WON...... WELL I WAS DRINKIN BEERS INSIDE!
> > GOOD SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE TODAY! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 14 2010, 03:17 PM~19066408
> *Phoenix Riderz would like to thank all the clubs that came to our show i was a great turn out.
> 
> Spirit
> ...


Hell yeah the show was a success!!! 100% of all the money made was for the DAV/DAVA! They really appreciated all of the love and support that our Homies who attended this show gave!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 14 2010, 04:17 PM~19066408
> *Phoenix Riderz would like to thank all the clubs that came to our show i was a great turn out.
> 
> Spirit
> ...


YOU GOT IT MANN


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Just some pictures of what I was working on this weekend.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Are those two frenched antennas?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


This is real nice, Ant did a great job on the paint


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 14 2010, 03:17 PM~19066408
> *Phoenix Riderz would like to thank all the clubs that came to our show i was a great turn out.
> 
> Spirit
> ...


We had a great time Frankie! You all did a great job!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Super clean... hopefully when we get started on justins ride again you can come swing by and give some advice homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


looks clean mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_He's one of the best......_















































Contact him at 480-236-5472

To see more go here:
http://www.hypnoticair.com/portfolio/


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

NICE MURALS.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 14 2010, 08:01 PM~19068184
> *This is real nice, Ant did a great job on the paint
> *


thanks termite,appreciate the compliment


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam im blown away :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 14 2010, 10:08 PM~19069434
> *dam im blown away  :cheesy:
> *




WELL YEAH YOUR ONLY 3FEET TALL :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 08:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 14 2010, 09:13 PM~19068911
> *He's one of the best......
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely does some solid work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2010, 11:48 AM~19065045
> *111310: Carl Hayden High School Show
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19068750
> *Super clean... hopefully when we get started on justins ride again you can come swing by and give some advice homie
> *


Itll be ready for you soon Chucky, just gotta put transpan gasket, oilpan gasket and bolt on the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind my previous question, I saw more pictures of the antennas on yalls UCE thread. Did you do the body work also? Cant wait to see car done as it looks super clean. What wheels will it run?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2010, 04:35 PM~19066502
> *Hell yeah the show was a success!!!  100% of all the money made was for the DAV/DAVA!  They really appreciated all of the love and support that our Homies who attended this show gave!
> 
> 
> *


Was badass show Art.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 14 2010, 11:16 PM~19070339
> *Was badass show Art.
> *


Thanks Justin! Thanks for your support! We appreciate it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2010, 04:32 PM~19066487
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:biggrin: NO PROBLEM MR. BUCK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>From now until December 15, Roll'n is slashing prices in half for Volumes 12-19!</span>*
So from the regular price of $20, the *SALE PRICE is $10*! If you buy 5 or more DVDs you will get the Greatest Moments DVD FREE! So all you supporters out there check your collections cause you can get the DVDs that you are missing and get caught up. Call Roll'n or PM him on here! 480-307-5599


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good mornin az side,,,,,

i missed the RIDERZ show....... sux... looks like it was bangin...



heres a lil monday mornin humor!!

and mikee,,,,, i owe you 2 now for not showin :happysad:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 15 2010, 12:07 AM~19070292
> *Nevermind my previous question, I saw more pictures of the antennas on yalls UCE thread. Did you do the body work also? Cant wait to see car done as it looks super clean. What wheels will it run?
> *



i didnt french the antennas , i did the other body work, it will run supremes


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 14 2010, 10:08 PM~19069434
> *dam im blown away  :cheesy:
> *



thanks homie, that means alot, ive seen your work, and its very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2010, 04:32 PM~19066487
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


YEAH! GREAT PICS HOMIE!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 15 2010, 08:44 AM~19071474
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


YOU BETTER PAY UP HECTOR! MY BEERS ARE PAST DUE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 15 2010, 11:47 AM~19072770
> *good mornin az side,,,,,
> 
> i missed the RIDERZ show....... sux... looks like it was bangin...
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! I HAD TO MUCH BEER ANYWAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: Sick and clean!!!!


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

LIKE THE COLORS NO IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Nov 10 2010, 07:25 AM~19032223
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT UP..AZ IS CRAZY FOR THAT EVERY TIME IM THERE I SEE SOMEONE GASHOPPIN DOWN THE FREEWAY KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB AZ RIDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I heard that are state got approved to sell Medical bud, we just have to wait for the doctors to set rules and regulations on who can buy and sell it.
My uncle who ownes a Pawn shop here in Chandler says he's going to apply to open up shop to sell it... It's funny but hr says he never smoked weed in his life, :uh: 
All I need know is a chronic pain


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 15 2010, 09:04 PM~19077969
> *I heard that are state got approved to sell Medical bud, we just have to wait for the doctors to set rules and regulations on who can buy and sell it.
> My uncle who ownes a Pawn shop here in Chandler says he's going to apply to open up shop to sell it... It's funny but hr says he never smoked weed in his life,  :uh:
> All I need know is a chronic pain
> *


Yeah I bet there will be a bud doctor giving out prescriptions. I say legalize all drugs and tax them as prohibition doesnt work and only allows a industry to operate tax free,


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The way the law is written is fucked for all....The dispensary has to get the weed somehow and a grower cannot be compensated in any form from the dispensaries. The dispensary owner will be fingerprinted and they supposedly going to limit the amount of weed a patient can aquire a month.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 15 2010, 09:13 PM~19078096
> *The way the law is written is fucked for all....The dispensary has to get the weed somehow and a grower cannot be compensated in any form from the dispensaries. The dispensary owner will be fingerprinted and they supposedly going to limit the amount of weed a patient can aquire a month.
> *


Maybe the state can set up grow facilities to provide job and earn revenue for the state by supplying the dispensaries. I read it that there will only be like 120 (?) dispensaries allowed in the state.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2010, 10:48 AM~19065045
> *111310: Carl Hayden High School Show
> 
> 
> ...


That came out lookin good :0 Done by Chawps :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 15 2010, 09:15 PM~19078132
> *Maybe the state can set up grow facilities to provide job and earn revenue for the state by supplying the dispensaries. I read it that there will only be like 120 (?) dispensaries allowed in the state.
> *


Thats what I heard with the amount of dispensaries. I don't think they'll set up anything, they rather see this law fail.


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 15 2010, 09:13 PM~19078096
> *The way the law is written is fucked for all....The dispensary has to get the weed somehow and a grower cannot be compensated in any form from the dispensaries. The dispensary owner will be fingerprinted and they supposedly going to limit the amount of weed a patient can aquire a month.
> *


 :biggrin: 2 oz every two weeks. That's enough


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2010, 11:48 AM~19065045
> *111310: Carl Hayden High School Show
> 
> 
> ...


fukn clean :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...hlight=lowrider


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 15 2010, 10:06 PM~19078771
> *http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...hlight=lowrider
> *


 :biggrin: good find


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ??? ANY BURN OUTS LATELY IN YOUR CAR????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 15 2010, 10:17 PM~19078911
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ??? ANY BURN OUTS LATELY IN YOUR CAR?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah did one at the shop while trying to back car up, cabt do anymore though as cars up on stands.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hows your car going Joe, any burnouts lately?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 15 2010, 10:21 PM~19078958
> *Yeah did one at the shop while trying to back car up, cabt do anymore though as cars up on stands.
> *


dammm :wow: :wow: justin az you got to be carry full, You could end up doing what PEE WEE Herman did by knocking all them bikes over :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 15 2010, 10:23 PM~19078992
> *Hows your car going Joe, any burnouts lately?
> *


good !!!!but no burns I wish ,az71monte is coming over on wed!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: to work on it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 15 2010, 10:26 PM~19079029
> *dammm :wow:  :wow:  justin az you got to be carry full, You could end up doing what PEE WEE Herman did by knocking all them bikes over :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Nope was in complete controll. So what you been doing to your car?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 15 2010, 10:28 PM~19079065
> *good !!!!but no burns I wish ,az71monte is coming over on wed!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: to work on it
> *


Whats he gonna do to it wedsday? You need to shave the doors so can get in like the dukes of hazard.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 15 2010, 10:29 PM~19079082
> *Whats he gonna do to it wedsday? You need to shave the doors so can get in like the dukes of hazard.
> *



I'm going to paint it gold with old school lace. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a lill som to start off our tuesday :cheesy: 

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/29049


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Nov 15 2010, 09:29 PM~19078321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CAMINO MAN AND PUPPET AND
BUT A BIG THANKS TO MY HOMIE ANDY WHO TOOK CARE OF SAME WORK AND FOR FINISHING THE CAR. HE SANDED THE 73 AND GAVE IT THE FINAL POLISH. HE ALSO FOUND ALL THE PARTS THAT GOT LOST AT THE SHOP. OTHER THAN THAT IT CAME OUT CLEAN.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Nov 16 2010, 06:42 AM~19080716
> *I'm going to paint it gold with old school lace. :biggrin:
> *


THATS whats up justin az :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol j/k


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2010, 07:16 AM~19080836
> *a lill som to start off our tuesday  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/29049
> *


SHE GOT THEM BRAIL NIPPLES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RUBEN FROM ARIZA CC GOT CARDS TICKETS AND TAMALAS FOR SALE TO RAISE MONEY FOR SONS FOOTBALL TEAM. PLEASE CALL HIM AT 480-735-4316 FOR INFO.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER, 602 Monte, 1983 lincoln, MARINATE


:biggrin: 

what up party people!!!!!!!!!!!

hi og!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 01:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 01:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Modern Machines
A salesman checked into a futuristic motel. Realizing he needed a haircut before the next day's meeting, he called down to the desk clerk to ask if there was a barber on the premises. "I'm afraid not, sir," the clerk told him apologetically, "but down the hall from your room is a vending machine that should serve your purposes. 

Skeptical but intrigued, the salesman located the machine, inserted $15.00, and stuck his head into the opening, at which time the machine started to buzz and whirl. Fifteen seconds later the salesman pulled out his head and surveyed his reflection, which reflected the best haircut of his life. 

Two feet away was another machine with a sign that read, 'Manicures, $20.00.' "Why not?" thought the salesman. He paid the money, inserted his hands into the slot, and the machine started to buzz and whirl. Fifteen seconds later he pulled out his hands and they were perfectly manicured. 

The next machine had a sign that read, 'This Machine Provides a Service Men Need When Away from Their Wives, 50 Cents.' The salesman looked both ways, put fifty cents in the machine, unzipped his fly, and with some anticipation, stuck his manhood into the opening. When the machine started buzzing, the guy let out a shriek of agony and almost passed out Fifteen seconds later it shut off. With trembling hands, the salesman was able to withdraw his member... which now had a button sewed on the end.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 16 2010, 01:24 PM~19083210
> *RUBEN FROM ARIZA CC GOT CARDS TICKETS AND TAMALAS FOR SALE TO RAISE MONEY FOR SONS FOOTBALL TEAM. PLEASE CALL HIM AT 480-735-4316 FOR INFO.
> *



damn hector what are tamalas??? :biggrin: Tamales!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 16 2010, 01:38 PM~19083339
> *User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, BIGRICHSPIRIT, OGPLAYER, 602 Monte, 1983 lincoln, MARINATE
> :biggrin:
> ...



What Up Art???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Nov 16 2010, 02:10 PM~19083574
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 1000 :biggrin: Bad Ass Ride!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 16 2010, 04:37 PM~19084884
> *What Up Art???
> *


JUST HERE,,,, WENT ALL THE WAY TO DURANGO COURT WIT MY SON FOR A CURFEW ISSUE AND THEY TOLD ME I DIDNT EVEN NEED TO GO,,, A WASTE OF TIME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 16 2010, 04:36 PM~19084875
> *damn hector what are tamalas???  :biggrin:  Tamales!!!
> *


LOL!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Nov 16 2010, 02:10 PM~19083574
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 1000 Bad Ass Ride!!! 



thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

where are the tortas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 08:16 PM~19087041
> *where are the tortas
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 12 2010, 04:40 PM~19054059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 05:13 PM~19054331
> *AVONDALE MAJESTICS DOES IT AGAIN.....BUBBA WITH THE BACK BUMPER CUTTY......
> 
> 
> ...


big "M" doin big thangs


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 02:26 PM~19059809
> *It's first time showing today NO JUSTICE from SPIRIT C.C.
> Congrats to Mike on the build she looks clean Homie
> 
> ...


damn homie that ride is clean as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2010, 11:48 AM~19065045
> *111310: Carl Hayden High School Show
> 
> 
> ...


you should ask Big Mando to show you how to take pics bro!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 14 2010, 12:38 PM~19065308
> *spirit will be there
> *


see thats what i like about Spirit.... they always show every club some love and support!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 14 2010, 04:17 PM~19066408
> *Phoenix Riderz would like to thank all the clubs that came to our show i was a great turn out.
> 
> Spirit
> ...


good turnout homies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro you get down homie!!!!! looking bad ass!!!!! lets see the finished product


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 15 2010, 11:47 AM~19072770
> *good mornin az side,,,,,
> 
> and mikee,,,,, i owe you 2 now for not showin :happysad:
> ...


funny shit homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 16 2010, 04:38 PM~19084900
> *X 1000  :biggrin:  Bad Ass Ride!!!
> *


whats up OG long time no hear!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies q'vo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 16 2010, 09:11 PM~19087726
> *whats up OG long time no hear!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO BENITO LOCON!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 16 2010, 09:12 PM~19087743
> *sup homies q'vo
> *


:scrutinize: QUE SHOW HOMITO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Black and Jellow :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  IT IS STILL TORTA TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 16 2010, 09:18 PM~19087836
> *:scrutinize: QUE SHOW HOMITO!!! :biggrin:
> *


nada everything going good ese family club work rides nothing else to ask for carnal!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 16 2010, 09:32 PM~19088001
> *nada everything going good ese family club work rides nothing else to ask for carnal!!!
> *


:thumbsup: ES TODO COMPA!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Nov 16 2010, 09:45 AM~19081586
> *THANKS CAMINO MAN AND PUPPET AND
> BUT A BIG THANKS TO MY HOMIE ANDY WHO TOOK CARE OF SAME WORK AND FOR FINISHING THE CAR. HE SANDED THE 73 AND GAVE IT THE FINAL POLISH. HE ALSO FOUND ALL THE PARTS THAT GOT LOST AT THE SHOP. OTHER THAN THAT IT CAME OUT CLEAN.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: u make it sound like u lost all kinds of shit , fucking lil mirror piece for the door panel that i even offered to pay for , u know u dont have to get online and write all that nikka u scanless , , dont try to call me out fool tell it how it really is , shit im not perfect but it sounds like u still wana keep running your mouth but instead of putting the shit online come to my shop first , call me or fuck it u know where i live other than that the caprice came out nice u got waaaay more than what u payed for but atleast appreciate or recognize when someones trying to hook u up fool because your hook it up phrase wont sit well with everyone that works on your cars


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2010, 09:38 PM~19088081
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: u make it sound like u lost all kinds of shit  , fucking lil mirror piece for the door panel that i even offered to  pay for , u know u dont have to get online and write all that nikka u scanless , , dont try to call me out fool tell it how it really is , shit im not perfect but it sounds like u still wana keep running your mouth but instead of  putting the shit online come to my shop first , call me or fuck it u know where i live  other than that the caprice came out nice  u got waaaay more than what u payed for  but atleast appreciate or recognize when someones trying to hook u up fool because your hook it up phrase wont  sit well with everyone that works on your cars
> *


 :drama: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 16 2010, 09:59 PM~19088380
> *:drama:  :drama:  :nicoderm:
> *


calmate viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2010, 10:01 PM~19088403
> *calmate viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: TU DILE BUDDY BUDDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 16 2010, 10:04 PM~19088450
> *:biggrin: TU DILE BUDDY BUDDY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


'sup homie,ya te alivianastes de la desvelada del weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2010, 10:01 PM~19088403
> *calmate viejon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


siempre calmado viejo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2010, 10:06 PM~19088470
> *'sup homie,ya te alivianastes de la desvelada del weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: YA SABES BUDDY!  AHORA ESTOY AL 100%!!!! :biggrin: Y TU??????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 16 2010, 10:07 PM~19088490
> *siempre calmado viejo
> *


:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 16 2010, 10:18 PM~19088627
> *:0 :0 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 16 2010, 10:20 PM~19088654
> *
> *


uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 13 2010, 09:16 PM~19062210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ACTUALLY LOOKS CLEAN LOL... RAUL WAS NICE TO WASH IT AFTER HE DID CHROME CADDY ARMS ON IT DEBATING SELLING OR TRADING IT


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 16 2010, 10:32 PM~19088818
> *DAMN ACTUALLY LOOKS CLEAN LOL... RAUL WAS NICE TO WASH IT AFTER HE DID CHROME CADDY ARMS ON IT DEBATING SELLING OR TRADING IT
> *


keep it gordo!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup pepe? q onda mi gordo!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2010, 10:36 PM~19088861
> *keep it gordo!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Piston Pump Higher lock up & re-enforce it y pa dar le en la madre. HA HA 
Its fun car really light, but Im a chevy man puro GM, would like to sell it & use $ for downpayment para comprar otra casa para rentar. Ya sabes


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 16 2010, 10:40 PM~19088911
> *sup pepe? q onda mi gordo!!
> *


QUE ROLLO WHATS COOKING IN THE KITCHEN!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Nov 16 2010, 10:43 PM~19088943
> *Piston Pump Higher lock up & re-enforce it y pa dar le en la madre. HA HA
> Its fun car really light, but Im a chevy man puro GM, would like to sell it & use $ for downpayment para comprar otra casa para rentar. Ya sabes
> *


ira nomas la mafia watcha el vato jeje


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 16 2010, 09:11 PM~19087726
> *whats up OG long time no hear!!!!!!
> *



man i have been texting you and calling you but you never answer the phone needed quote on some tires :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2010, 09:38 PM~19088081
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: u make it sound like u lost all kinds of shit  , fucking lil mirror piece for the door panel that i even offered to  pay for , u know u dont have to get online and write all that nikka u scanless , , dont try to call me out fool tell it how it really is , shit im not perfect but it sounds like u still wana keep running your mouth but instead of  putting the shit online come to my shop first , call me or fuck it u know where i live   other than that the caprice came out nice  u got waaaay more than what u payed for   but atleast appreciate or recognize when someones trying to hook u up fool because your hook it up phrase wont  sit well with everyone that works on your cars
> *



And now a word from our sponsor...


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say what up to all the C.C. In 602.480.623.928.520 and if I missed u mad respectto u also and to that show love to my homies from IDENTITY C.C. EL Chevy ..EL AZTECA much love AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Nov 17 2010, 07:44 AM~19090671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_RUBEN FROM ARIZA CC GOT CARDS TICKETS AND TAMALES FOR SALE TO RAISE MONEY FOR SONS FOOTBALL TEAM. PLEASE CALL HIM AT 480-735-4316 FOR INFO._


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

DAM CHAWPS YOU GROW BALLS WHEN YOU TEXT AND ON HERE TOO. BUT WHEN I GO OVER THERE YOUR YOU TUCK YOUR TAIL. THE CAR CAME OUT GOOD DOE CHAWPS. ILL HIT YOU UP AT THE SHOP. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Nov 17 2010, 03:42 AM~19090129
> *Just wanted to say what up to all the C.C. In 602.480.623.928.520 and if I missed u mad respectto u also and to that show love to my homies from IDENTITY C.C. EL Chevy ..EL AZTECA much love AZ
> *


dam you up late viejo!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 17 2010, 08:51 AM~19091090
> *dam you up late viejo!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 16 2010, 10:36 PM~19088861
> *keep it gordo!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: x2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 16 2010, 10:19 PM~19087850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that songs a hit on the radio mikey :biggrin: i be bumpin it...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 01:51 AM~19089905
> *And now a word from our sponsor...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

`


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 17 2010, 09:22 AM~19091281
> *that songs a hit on the radio mikey  :biggrin:  i be bumpin it...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 17 2010, 01:38 PM~19093248
> *:wave:
> *


what up homie!!!!
hows tha kurkee treatin ya????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA CLEMENTE? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ITS WACKY WEDNESDAY!!! WRUMP DAY!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 16 2010, 09:07 PM~19087685
> *see thats what i like about Spirit.... they always show every club some love and support!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Nov 17 2010, 03:42 AM~19090129
> *Just wanted to say what up to all the C.C. In 602.480.623.928.520 and if I missed u mad respectto u also and to that show love to my homies from IDENTITY C.C. EL Chevy ..EL AZTECA much love AZ
> *


Thats whats up homie! :biggrin: Much Respect


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late night at the Chawp Shop! Homie Goose numero 1 cutty from Unity....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 10:07 PM~19098017
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop! Homie Goose numero 1 cutty from Unity....
> 
> 
> ...


looking guddd!! get down lokos


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 10:07 PM~19098017
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop! Homie Goose numero 1 cutty from Unity....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Nice.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2010, 08:38 PM~19088081
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: u make it sound like u lost all kinds of shit  , fucking lil mirror piece for the door panel that i even offered to  pay for , u know u dont have to get online and write all that nikka u scanless , , dont try to call me out fool tell it how it really is , shit im not perfect but it sounds like u still wana keep running your mouth but instead of  putting the shit online come to my shop first , call me or fuck it u know where i live  other than that the caprice came out nice  u got waaaay more than what u payed for  but atleast appreciate or recognize when someones trying to hook u up fool because your hook it up phrase wont  sit well with everyone that works on your cars
> *


 :wow: :ninja: :drama: :nosad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 09:07 PM~19098017
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop! Homie Goose numero 1 cutty from Unity....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 17 2010, 10:27 PM~19098231
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Mine next :biggrin:
> *


You can go after mine :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 10:07 PM~19098017
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop! Homie Goose numero 1 cutty from Unity....
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 17 2010, 10:37 PM~19098320
> *You can go after mine  :biggrin:
> *


take a number locos got my 81 my rivi and the 96 impala and the 54 truck :0 did i say 54 truck oh well fuck it still take a num  JK :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

el senor gordo in the casa whatz kookin in the kichen weeeeyyyY!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 17 2010, 10:50 PM~19098441
> *take a number locos got my 81 my rivi and the 96 impala and the 54 truck  :0 did i say 54 truck oh well fuck it still take a num  JK :biggrin:
> *


What you planning to do to the 96 Impala? I saw one with kamillion paint that was cool.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 17 2010, 10:56 PM~19098493
> *What you planning to do to the 96 Impala? I saw one with kamillion paint that was cool.
> *


nah thats my homies ride its going to get chawpd up justin


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another look all mocked up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 17 2010, 10:57 PM~19098508
> *nah thats my homies ride its going to get chawpd up justin
> *


The one with the cowl hood? I saw it for sell on Craigslist then again around 60th ave, baddass car.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 10:59 PM~19098526
> *Another look all mocked up
> 
> 
> ...


What is that part Chucky?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 17 2010, 11:04 PM~19098567
> *The one with the cowl hood? I saw it for sell on Craigslist then again around 60th ave, baddass car.
> *


nah some other 1


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 17 2010, 11:05 PM~19098577
> *What is that part Chucky?
> *



Plastic headliner around T Tops for the cutty...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 16 2010, 09:17 PM~19087816
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO BENITO LOCON!!! :wave:
> *


whats up homie, how you been bro... didnt have much time to talk and chill on saturday


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2010, 09:38 PM~19088081
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: u make it sound like u lost all kinds of shit  , fucking lil mirror piece for the door panel that i even offered to  pay for , u know u dont have to get online and write all that nikka u scanless , , dont try to call me out fool tell it how it really is , shit im not perfect but it sounds like u still wana keep running your mouth but instead of  putting the shit online come to my shop first , call me or fuck it u know where i live  other than that the caprice came out nice  u got waaaay more than what u payed for  but atleast appreciate or recognize when someones trying to hook u up fool because your hook it up phrase wont  sit well with everyone that works on your cars
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 17 2010, 12:39 AM~19089732
> *man i have been texting you and calling you but you never answer the phone needed quote on some tires  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


im sorry OG ive been going through alot of shit.... i keep having damn problems that need to be taken care of, but then again who doesnt huh :biggrin: :biggrin: ill call you tomorrow so be expecting a call ok OG.... sorry about that!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 17 2010, 07:36 AM~19090620
> *Good morning AZ
> *


vete a la verga pinchi cuerpo de chucky recien culiado!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 10:07 PM~19098017
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop! Homie Goose numero 1 cutty from Unity....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 17 2010, 11:50 PM~19098441
> *take a number locos got my 81 my rivi and the 96 impala and the 54 truck  :0 did i say 54 truck oh well fuck it still take a num  JK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 10:59 PM~19098526
> *Another look all mocked up
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/IMG_20101117_221526.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


UNITY


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 17 2010, 05:18 PM~19094035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


an oldie but goodie!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 11:59 PM~19098526
> *Another look all mocked up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 08:39 AM~19100388
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SO YOU THINK YOUR BAD NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITY!!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 18 2010, 10:00 AM~19100861
> *CLUB UNITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BEER ME!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 06:01 AM~19099687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


ohhh also marinate's car so take a number :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup goooose!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:28 AM~19100654
> *SO YOU THINK YOUR BAD NOW? :biggrin:
> *


noo.i think my car is bad now lol :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:13 AM~19100971
> *sup goooose!!
> *


que onda loco!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:18 AM~19100998
> *noo.i think my car is bad now lol  :biggrin:
> *


simon I agree weyyyyyyy fuckin paiiiisa jajaja


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:19 AM~19101005
> *que onda loco!
> *


nada nada whats good ese!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup T MAK


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 18 2010, 07:29 AM~19100322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:20 AM~19101007
> *simon I agree weyyyyyyy fuckin paiiiisa jajaja
> *


fukin guy...lol what up nikka :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:21 AM~19101021
> *nada nada whats good ese!!!
> *



HEY FU!!!....WHATS THE WORD NERD!!??......


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:22 AM~19101038
> *fukin guy...lol what up nikka  :biggrin:
> *


damn you got chapwd up ese ya te bautizaron lil big chawps jajjaja


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:23 AM~19101051
> *damn you got chapwd up ese ya te bautizaron lil big chawps jajjaja
> *


i have specials rite now on patterns wassup dogg u wana do the drop top


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:22 AM~19101035
> *
> *


again foo damn


















bad ass video jejeje


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:25 AM~19101074
> *i have specials rite now on patterns wassup dogg u wana do the drop top
> *


jajajaaja simon but big chawps already going to do it nikka :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:23 AM~19101051
> *damn you got chapwd up ese ya te bautizaron lil big chawps jajjaja
> *


what u.f.f.u????????????????????


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 10:24 AM~19101064
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


sup loco


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:25 AM~19101075
> *again foo damn
> bad ass video jejeje
> *



THATS HOW WE ROLL FU!!.......

WHATS EVERYONE UP TOO!!?????........


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:26 AM~19101083
> *jajajaaja simon but big chawps already going to do it nikka :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


this guy :dunno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:26 AM~19101090
> *what u.f.f.u????????????????????
> *


pm'd


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:27 AM~19101098
> *this guy :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: dispeensa


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:27 AM~19101097
> *THATS HOW WE ROLL FU!!.......
> 
> WHATS EVERYONE UP TOO!!?????........
> *


THIS GUY


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:30 AM~19101126
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: dispeensa
> *


ffffffffffffffffukiiiiiiiiiiiinn biiiiiiiiiiiishes


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup sober michael!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:29 AM~19101117
> *pm'd
> *



DONT BE ASHAMED OF WHAT IT MEANS HOMIE.....TELL EM......BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ROLL WIT.....OR YOU WANT ME TO DO IT FOR YOU???.......(NO ****)........LOL!!...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:30 AM~19101132
> *THIS GUY
> *



QUE PEDO!!???......QUE ROLLO CON SU POLLO???!!!!.....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:31 AM~19101142
> *ffffffffffffffffukiiiiiiiiiiiinn biiiiiiiiiiiishes
> *


jajajajaja I wana go see some che cheeees wey jajajajaa hey chawps a caracter jajajajajajaja


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:32 AM~19101152
> *QUE PEDO!!???......QUE ROLLO CON SU POLLO???!!!!.....
> *


almoranas en tu hollo :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:31 AM~19101145
> *DONT BE ASHAMED OF WHAT IT MEANS HOMIE.....TELL EM......BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ROLL WIT.....OR YOU WANT ME TO DO IT FOR YOU???.......(NO ****)........LOL!!...
> *


handle it ese it was a g14 classified homes but handle it :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:32 AM~19101154
> *jajajajaja I wana go see some che cheeees wey jajajajaa hey chawps a caracter jajajajajajaja
> *


i didnt kno chawps was illegal!! lol oh shit my bad sorry danny chawps :biggrin: 
FUCK JOE ARPAIO :machinegun:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:34 AM~19101168
> *handle it ese it was a g14 classified homes but handle it :biggrin:
> *



TECHNIQUES FOREVER....FOREVER TECHNIQUES..........

NUFF SAID......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 10:27 AM~19101092
> *sup loco
> *


:0 :0 NUTHIN MUCH GUEY!!! :biggrin: UNITY CC ALL UP IN THE AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:35 AM~19101178
> *i didnt kno chawps was illegal!! lol oh shit my bad sorry danny chawps  :biggrin:
> FUCK JOE ARPAIO :machinegun:
> *


wtf he aint ilegal foo he puerto rican so that makes him legal :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:33 AM~19101160
> *almoranas en tu hollo :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!.....WHATS UP HOMIE......HOW THE FUCK YA BEEN??!!!.....HOWS YOUR BOY DOING???......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 11:35 AM~19101178
> *i didnt kno chawps was illegal!! lol oh shit my bad sorry danny chawps  :biggrin:
> FUCK JOE ARPAIO :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

U.F.F.U=unity forever forever unity
unity forever fuck u
forever unity unity forever 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:35 AM~19101183
> *TECHNIQUES FOREVER....FOREVER TECHNIQUES..........
> 
> NUFF SAID......
> *


damn you good no ****


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 11:36 AM~19101187
> *:0 :0 NUTHIN MUCH GUEY!!! :biggrin: UNITY CC ALL UP IN THE AZ SIDE!!!
> *


TTMFT


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:37 AM~19101210
> *damn you good no ****
> *



I KNOW HUH...... :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:37 AM~19101200
> *LMFAO!!.....WHATS UP HOMIE......HOW THE FUCK YA BEEN??!!!.....HOWS YOUR BOY DOING???......
> *


good and great ese he all pelon already jajaja he a lil G


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 10:36 AM~19101187
> *:0 :0 NUTHIN MUCH GUEY!!! :biggrin: UNITY CC ALL UP IN THE AZ SIDE!!!
> *


cuz we got a meeting rt now at 11am so we going to have it here on og az side :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:38 AM~19101222
> *good and great ese he all pelon already jajaja he a lil G
> *



BUT IS HE "YOUR" LIL G????.......J/K FU!!!......LOL!!....


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:40 AM~19101232
> *cuz we got a meeting rt now at 11am so we going to have it here on og az side :biggrin:
> *


ALRITE WHOS GOT DUECE????? :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:27 AM~19101097
> *THATS HOW WE ROLL FU!!.......
> 
> WHATS EVERYONE UP TOO!!?????........
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO??(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:37 AM~19101205
> *U.F.F.U=unity forever forever unity
> unity forever fuck u
> forever unity unity forever
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you fukn TARZAN!!!!!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:41 AM~19101248
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you fukn TARZAN!!!!!!
> *


GET OFF THE SACK WEEEEEY! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:40 AM~19101237
> *ALRITE WHOS GOT DUECE????? :cheesy:
> *


YOU HAD TO FUCK IT UP FUCKER :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 09:40 AM~19101238
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO??(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *



TRYING TO GET ALOT OF SHIT TOGETHER......(G14 CLASSIFIED)....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect+Nov 18 2010, 10:18 AM~19100998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STARTING TO NOTICE THINGS! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:40 AM~19101233
> *BUT IS HE "YOUR" LIL G????.......J/K FU!!!......LOL!!....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 11:42 AM~19101257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA UNTIL U START TWITCHING AND SHIT AND BRAGGIN U NEED A BEER LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:37 AM~19101205
> *U.F.F.U=unity forever forever unity
> unity forever fuck u
> forever unity unity forever
> ...


HERE YOU GO MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:42 AM~19101254
> *YOU HAD TO FUCK IT UP FUCKER :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


DNT WORRY WEY I AINT GOT IT EITHER :biggrin: FINED!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:40 AM~19101237
> *ALRITE WHOS GOT DUECE????? :cheesy:
> *


DAMN IT I SAID I WASNT GOING TO DRINK TILL THE MEETING! FUCK IT THERE GOES SOBER ME! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:43 AM~19101274
> *YEA UNTIL U START TWITCHING AND SHIT AND BRAGGIN U NEED A BEER LOL!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nah he had too much on saturday enough till friday :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 10:40 AM~19101232
> *cuz we got a meeting rt now at 11am so we going to have it here on og az side :biggrin:
> *


OHHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: DISPENSA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 09:43 AM~19101266
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MY BAD HOMIE....I FORGOT I WASENT SUPPOSE TO SAY ANYTHING...


FUCK IT......TO LATE NOW.......
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101284
> *DNT WORRY WEY I AINT GOT IT EITHER :biggrin:  FINED!!!!!
> *


from chawps to roger this guy :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:43 AM~19101274
> *YEA UNTIL U START TWITCHING AND SHIT AND BRAGGIN U NEED A BEER LOL!  :roflmao:
> *


DID YOU KNOW WE HAVE A BLACK PRESIDENT?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101288
> *DAMN IT I SAID I WASNT GOING TO DRINK TILL THE MEETING! FUCK IT THERE GOES SOBER ME! :biggrin:
> *


no michael be strong buddy I never met this michael before :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101290
> *OHHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: DISPENSA!!! :biggrin:
> *


ITS KOOL ITS BYOB


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101290
> *OHHHHHH!!!! :biggrin: DISPENSA!!! :biggrin:
> *


DISPENSADO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101292
> *:0  :0  :0 MY BAD HOMIE....I FORGOT I WASENT SUPPOSE TO SAY ANYTHING...
> FUCK IT......TO LATE NOW.......
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


ffffffffffffuuuuuuck it weyyyyyyyyy :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 11:47 AM~19101307
> *no michael be strong buddy I never met this michael before  :biggrin:
> *


ME IETHER WEY HE LET HIS HAIR GROW AND SHAVED HIS MUSTASH! LMAO


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

WHAT UP DRAGON BALL Z HOWS THE BIG BODY


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:46 AM~19101299
> *DID YOU KNOW WE HAVE A BLACK PRESIDENT?
> *


you bearly noticed that :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:47 AM~19101310
> *ITS KOOL ITS BYOB
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:49 AM~19101341
> *ME IETHER WEY HE LET HIS HAIR GROW AND SHAVED HIS MUSTASH! LMAO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:50 AM~19101350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


apachurro :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 10:47 AM~19101307
> *no michael be strong buddy I never met this michael before  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO BLACK OUT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 AM~19101350
> *
> 
> 
> ...












lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:56 AM~19101397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ARE YOU TURNING JAPANESSE?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101288
> *DAMN IT I SAID I WASNT GOING TO DRINK TILL THE MEETING! FUCK IT THERE GOES SOBER ME! :biggrin:l
> *



:uh: YOU AIN'T GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT MIKEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 11:02 AM~19101443
> *:uh: YOU AIN'T GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT MIKEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


LIAR! :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 AM~19101350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:46 AM~19101299
> *DID YOU KNOW WE HAVE A BLACK PRESIDENT?
> *


:0 :0 :0 QUE QUE QUE!?!?!?!?! I THOUGHT HE WAS DOMINICAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 AM~19101350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:42 AM~19101256
> *TRYING TO GET ALOT OF SHIT TOGETHER......(G14 CLASSIFIED)....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 10:07 AM~19100910
> *BEER ME!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 10:53 AM~19101376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE!
HOPE YOUR FEELING WELL...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:50 AM~19101350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :boink: :wow: :boink: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 11:03 AM~19101451
> *LIAR! :biggrin:
> *


:no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 18 2010, 10:47 AM~19101316
> *DISPENSADO!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: GRACIAS GUEY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 11:21 AM~19101605
> *:no: :no: :biggrin:
> *


WERE DID ALL THE PIASAS GO?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 11:26 AM~19101642
> *WERE DID ALL THE PIASAS GO?
> *


:dunno: MAYBE IT'S "LONCH" TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 11:34 AM~19101709
> *:dunno: MAYBE IT'S "LONCH" TIME!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 11:02 AM~19101445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats shits pretty cool homie.......

ok so does that make them chinkanos? or japanos?:wow: 

like my mom used to call my sister inlaw chikonky??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 10:38 AM~19101746
> *thats shits pretty cool homie.......
> 
> ok so does that make them chinkanos?  or japanos?:wow:
> ...



IDK.......EITHER WAY IT MAKES EM A TECHNIQUER FO LIFE......LOL!!!......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 10:52 AM~19101895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALCOHOL ABUSES............SOMEONE SHOULD KICK HER ASS.......WHERE'S MIKEY????.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Nov 18 2010, 12:01 PM~19101979
> *ALCOHOL  ABUSES............SOMEONE SHOULD KICK HER ASS.......WHERE'S MIKEY????.......
> *


thats what i said MIKEE LAGGING!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 11:07 AM~19102035
> *thats what i said MIKEE LAGGING!!!!!!
> *



OH....MY BAD HOMIE....I DIDNT SEE THAT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 18 2010, 10:31 AM~19101142
> *ffffffffffffffffukiiiiiiiiiiiinn biiiiiiiiiiiishes
> *



Ha... we got u saying it now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 10:31 AM~19101694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN' LITE WEIGHT......WHAT A PUSS......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

the four stages of life :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 12:24 PM~19102185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a man :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 12:56 PM~19102384
> *its a man :uh:
> *


:wow: 

like Mr Buck Said,,,,"some pics are nice some are :barf: but i guess ur just post somethin for everybody"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:wow: and if its a man my bad i dont get down like that,,, i just that she had enuff condoms on for the whole team! :wow:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 18 2010, 10:36 AM~19101187
> *:0 :0 NUTHIN MUCH GUEY!!! :biggrin: UNITY CC ALL UP IN THE AZ SIDE!!!
> *



Aqui ya se reporto otro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Two guys in a bar
Two men are in a bar. 
One man turns to the other and asks,"Tell me, why do you keep pouring beer into your hand?"
The other man replies, "I'm getting my date drunk."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

is this one of the reasons they stopped making our white falls for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.techzug.com/index.php/innovativ...tyre-tweel.html


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FOR THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE COME TO SEE ME PM ME AND HIT ME UP I GOT SOME NEW MUSIC FOR YOU!!!
 





HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!


AND SMILEY602

I GOT THAT CHENTE FOR YOU HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 03:36 PM~19103554
> *FOR THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE COME TO SEE ME PM ME AND HIT ME UP I GOT SOME NEW MUSIC FOR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOOK IT UP HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 04:15 PM~19103848
> *HOOK IT UP HOMIE!
> *


WHEN YOU GONNA BE ON THE EAST SIDE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Nov 18 2010, 12:01 PM~19101979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 04:22 PM~19103887
> *WHEN YOU GONNA BE ON THE EAST SIDE!
> *


EITHER FRIDAY OR SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP TERMITE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 04:26 PM~19103916
> *WHATS UP TERMITE?
> *


fucken reading 20 pages :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 04:39 PM~19104003
> *fucken reading 20 pages :biggrin:
> *


DAMN JUNITYS!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 04:24 PM~19103911
> *EITHER FRIDAY OR SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


SATURDAY AT PLAYGROUND AT EDISON PARK


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 04:45 PM~19104055
> *SATURDAY AT PLAYGROUND AT EDISON PARK
> 
> 
> ...


That's not Edison, you got one muufuka throwing up West Side and the rest wearing flu :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 18 2010, 04:40 PM~19104013
> *DAMN JUNITYS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19104085
> *That's not Edison, you got one muufuka throwing up West Side and the rest wearing flu :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 08:06 PM~19104284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


W.S for life


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 05:06 PM~19104284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 03:59 PM~19102839
> *is this one of the reasons they stopped making our white falls for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.techzug.com/index.php/innovativ...tyre-tweel.html
> *


no more white walls. is this a joke


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 06:28 PM~19104992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicious Custom Paint
623-221-5261

Alley Cat's 51 will make its debut at The Goodguys Show this weekend


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 12:53 PM~19102367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME GUESS 5TH DUI 3 MONTHS TENTS! LOL....


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 08:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


 that's some pimp shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 01:56 PM~19102818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: i knew i wasnt :loco: :420: :drama: :run: 












j/k :biggrin: lol







:roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN....... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

mathafaaaaaaawken az :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


bad ass car in person :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: faaaaaawken biiiiiiiiiitch :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 18 2010, 12:58 PM~19102397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit chivo in the background ......shes a big one :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...



Albert does it again... And as sweet as the pics look still doesnt do the car justice..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuK7KnogC0





I dont understand what thier saying but the car is sweet....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Nov 18 2010, 01:15 PM~19102495
> *Aqui ya se reporto otro
> *


aqui tambien :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: faaaaaawken biiiiiiiiiitch :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...


That's a clean azz ride. Believing what true lowriding was founded on. Laid out on the grond wit a smooth ass paint n interior. Good job homie


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

jc collision is now waiving deductibles for hail damaged vehicles for layitlow members give me a call to set up an appointment 623-326-1886 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 12:01 AM~19108157
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuK7KnogC0
> 
> 
> ...


chucky thats a clean ride but whats up with the backstreet boys :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 12:01 AM~19108157
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuK7KnogC0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF DID THEY SAY!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:09 AM~19110128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


diiiispensa mikey :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:11 AM~19110140
> *WTF DID THEY SAY!
> *


noodles and rice combined :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:17 AM~19110182
> *noodles and rice combined  :biggrin:
> *


AND ORANGE CHICKEN PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:19 AM~19110191
> *AND ORANGE CHICKEN PLEASE! :biggrin:
> *


w sushhi on the side and a pecsi jeje bad 65 tough


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:19 AM~19110191
> *AND ORANGE CHICKEN PLEASE! :biggrin:
> *


there polish not chinese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:20 AM~19110199
> *there polish not chinese
> *


que que wey? whats getting polished :0


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

but no i dont know what they said


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Nov 19 2010, 10:20 AM~19110198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAME THING! :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:21 AM~19110207
> *que que wey? whats getting polished :0
> *


lol from poland......


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:22 AM~19110211
> *YUP!
> 
> SAME THING! :biggrin:
> *


    true I didnt undestand any they said translate mike :happysad:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:22 AM~19110211
> *YUP!
> 
> SAME THING! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:22 AM~19110219
> *lol from poland......
> *


got ya!!! thnx buddy what would I do without you homes NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:21 AM~19110208
> *but no i dont know what they said
> *


THEIR RAPPING ABOUT CHINESE FOOD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:22 AM~19110219
> *lol from poland......
> *


LAND FULL OF STRIPPERS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:21 AM~19110208
> *but no i dont know what they said
> *


 :angry: google that shit


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:25 AM~19110241
> *LAND FULL OF STRIPPERS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 can we have a meeting there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:25 AM~19110243
> *:angry: google that shit
> *


i tryed ........lol cant find lyrics


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:24 AM~19110237
> *THEIR RAPPING ABOUT CHINESE FOOD!
> *


panda express it is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:24 AM~19110236
> *got ya!!! thnx buddy what would I do without you homes NO **** :biggrin:
> *


I PUT SOY SAUCE ON MY RICE! I PUT SOY SAUCE ON MY RICE! AND WHEN I GET DONE WITH THAT IM GONNA TEAR OP SOME CHING *********** CHONG!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:27 AM~19110256
> *i tryed ........lol cant find lyrics
> *


   chuuuuukkky wtf were they sayiiing weeeeyyyyyyyyy  :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:28 AM~19110265
> *I PUT SOY SAUCE ON MY RICE! I PUT SOY SAUCE ON MY RICE! AND WHEN I GET DONE WITH THAT IM GONNA TEAR OP SOME CHING *********** CHONG!
> *


kong pow chicken :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 11:28 AM~19110265
> *I PUT SOY SAUCE ON MY RICE! I PUT SOY SAUCE ON MY RICE! AND WHEN I GET DONE WITH THAT IM GONNA TEAR OP SOME CHING *********** CHONG!
> *


me likey the soy sauce :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Nov 19 2010, 10:26 AM~19110254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT IM HUNGY


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:30 AM~19110278
> *me likey the soy sauce  :biggrin:
> *


wtf!! are you drinking loose goose


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Nov 19 2010, 10:30 AM~19110277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT TIME DOES PANDA OPEN?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:30 AM~19110283
> *4 SHO
> 
> DAMN IT IM HUNGY
> *


fuck it goose paying lets go :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:31 AM~19110291
> *WHAT TIME DOES PANDA OPEN?
> *


10:00am :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:27 AM~19110256
> *i tryed ........lol cant find lyrics
> *


NO NEED! IM 1/100TH POLISH


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:32 AM~19110293
> *fuck it goose paying lets go :0
> *


GOOSE IS THE MAN


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:33 AM~19110301
> *NO NEED! IM 1/100TH POLISH
> *


  :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:33 AM~19110310
> *GOOSE IS THE MAN
> *


he the MEN SOOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:34 AM~19110321
> *he the MEN SOOO!! :biggrin:
> *


IS THERE MORE THAN ONE GOOSE?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:36 AM~19110336
> *IS THERE MORE THAN ONE GOOSE?
> *


HOPE NOT :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:37 AM~19110340
> *HOPE NOT :0
> *


GEESE


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:37 AM~19110343
> *GEESE
> *


WHAT YOU DOING SOBER MIKE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:38 AM~19110352
> *WHAT YOU DOING SOBER MIKE?
> *


I GOT A BEER IN THE FRIDGE ONCE I CUT THE LAST TILE!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 11:36 AM~19110336
> *IS THERE MORE THAN ONE GOOSE?
> *


NOPE IM THE ONE AND ONLY GOOOOOOSE NUMERO 1!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:42 AM~19110374
> *NOPE IM THE ONE AND ONLY GOOOOOOSE NUMERO 1!!
> *


THE GOOSANATOR


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

UNITY IN THE MUTHA FUKIN HOUSE!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:41 AM~19110370
> *I GOT A BEER IN THE FRIDGE ONCE I CUT THE LAST TILE!
> *


TOUGHT YOU QUIT DRINKIN FOOL


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 11:42 AM~19110376
> *THE GOOSANATOR
> *


GOOSE GOTEM LOOSE!.. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:42 AM~19110377
> *UNITY IN THE MUTHA FUKIN HOUSE!!
> *


AND JUNITYS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:42 AM~19110377
> *UNITY IN THE MUTHA FUKIN HOUSE!!
> *


WE HAVIN A MEETING AGAIN JAJAJAJ :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:43 AM~19110383
> *AND JUNITYS
> *


SIMON QUE SI :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 11:43 AM~19110380
> *TOUGHT YOU QUIT DRINKIN FOOL
> *


HE QUIT FOR TWO DAYS ONLY ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:43 AM~19110382
> *GOOSE GOTEM LOOSE!..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:44 AM~19110391
> *HE QUIT FOR TWO DAYS ONLY ...
> *


NOPE HE SAID NO BEER FOR A MONTH


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:44 AM~19110391
> *HE QUIT FOR TWO DAYS ONLY ...
> *


I SAID QUIT DRINKING ALOT!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 11:43 AM~19110384
> *WE HAVIN A MEETING AGAIN JAJAJAJ :biggrin:
> *


I AINT GOT DUECE AGEN :happysad: THE ONLY DUECE I GOT IS THE ONE I HAVE TO TAKE RITE NW :happysad: :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:45 AM~19110407
> *NOPE HE SAID NO BEER FOR A MONTH
> *


RAISE YOUR HAND FOOL!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 11:46 AM~19110412
> *RAISE YOUR HAND FOOL!
> *


FOUND A NAAME FOR MY CAR ALREADY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:48 AM~19110425
> *FOUND A NAAME FOR MY CAR ALREADY
> *


THE "GOOSE FLYER"


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 11:48 AM~19110427
> *THE "GOOSE FLYER"
> *


SEXY MAJENTA :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:48 AM~19110425
> *FOUND A NAAME FOR MY CAR ALREADY
> *


PUT A STICKER THAT SAYS "I LIKE IT PINK AND WET" JAJA


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:49 AM~19110435
> *SEXY MAJENTA  :biggrin:
> *


GOOSEMOBILE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:49 AM~19110435
> *SEXY MAJENTA  :biggrin:
> *


MA-YENTA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:49 AM~19110436
> *PUT A STICKER THAT SAYS "I LIKE IT PINK AND WET" JAJA
> *


 CALL IT PINK PUSSY


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:46 AM~19110412
> *RAISE YOUR HAND FOOL!
> *


 :wave: :wave: YOU DIDNT SAY WICH MONTH TOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 11:49 AM~19110436
> *PUT A STICKER THAT SAYS "I LIKE IT PINK AND WET" JAJA
> *


THAT WILL BE TIGHT LOL BITCHES GO CRAZY ON THE CUTTY CUZ OF THE COLOR .THIS BITCH ONCE TOLD ME AT THE GAS STATION THAT ITS A SEXY EXOTIC COLOR AND THATS WHEN I SAID SEXY MAJENTA :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:50 AM~19110442
> *MA-YENTA
> *


WHAT YOU TRYING TO SAY NIKKA :angry: ARE YOU BECOMING A JUNITY!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:51 AM~19110451
> *:wave:  :wave: YOU DIDNT SAY WICH MONTH TOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT COMES AFTER DECEMBER ON THE CALENDER?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:52 AM~19110463
> *WHAT COMES AFTER DECEMBER ON THE CALENDER?
> *


NONE WE START ALL OVER AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:52 AM~19110462
> *WHAT YOU TRYING TO SAY NIKKA :angry: ARE YOU BECOMING A JUNITY!!! :wow:
> *


HELL NAW *****!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 11:52 AM~19110463
> *WHAT COMES AFTER DECEMBER ON THE CALENDER?
> *


OG AZ SIDE IS OURS!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 19 2010, 10:53 AM~19110469
> *NONE WE START ALL OVER AGAIN :cheesy:
> *


I GUESS IM NOT QUITING THEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:53 AM~19110476
> *OG AZ SIDE IS OURS!!
> *


THE UNITY TAKE OVER!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

GOODGIRL8383 JOIN US...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 19 2010, 10:54 AM~19110488
> *THE UNITY TAKE OVER!
> *


JUNITYS YOU MEAN RIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

if its the unity page then whats up unity its friday wheres the beer ??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Nov 19 2010, 11:35 AM~19110846
> *if its the unity page then whats up unity its friday wheres the beer ??
> *


IN MY BELLY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Nov 19 2010, 11:35 AM~19110846
> *if its the unity page then whats up unity its friday wheres the beer ??
> *


IM READY!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 18 2010, 07:29 AM~19100322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:53 AM~19110476
> *OG AZ SIDE IS OURS!!
> *


easy there cowboy


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup AZ!

I'm up in this mutha!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Nov 19 2010, 09:59 AM~19110080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fookers... I put it on there for the car haha.. they are saying something about impalas :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Nov 19 2010, 10:52 AM~19110461
> *THAT WILL BE TIGHT LOL BITCHES GO CRAZY ON THE CUTTY CUZ OF THE COLOR .THIS BITCH ONCE TOLD ME AT THE GAS STATION THAT ITS A SEXY EXOTIC COLOR AND THATS WHEN I SAID SEXY MAJENTA  :biggrin:
> *


En la madre Miralo el vato im a have to put my cutlass next to urs aver si se le pega algo :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

pinches junity paysas :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/27733 


this shit got me wanting to hit up the strip club tonight :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2010, 01:52 PM~19111803
> *http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/27733
> this shit got me wanting to hit up the strip club tonight  :cheesy:
> *


ABC is juss down the road


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 19 2010, 01:58 PM~19111875
> *ABC is juss down the road
> *



u aint down :squint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 19 2010, 10:23 AM~19110226
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for the direction homie!!!!!! :cheesy: 

ON THE ROAD AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2010, 01:59 PM~19111883
> *u aint down  :squint:
> *


lets go fool!























Kidding. :cheesy:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Nov 19 2010, 11:35 AM~19110846
> *if its the unity page then whats up unity its friday wheres the beer ??
> *


Wazzup homie that's what I'm talking


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TO THE LAYITLOW RIDERS..LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR YOUR LOW LOW . WE HAVE THE BEST DEALS IN THE U.S...JUST LOOKS FOR US IN THE HYDRUALICS SECTION.. UNDER " FITTINGS, CHECKVALVES,SLOWDOWNS, ETC." under STRICTLY 1


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

whats up Az? whats up 4 this weekin


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)

Spread the word, let's make it happen. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just in!!!! Nov. 21 Sunday
Malos CC is throwing a Food Drive Car Show!!!!
At 51st & Indian School!!!!
Move in - 11am Start - 1pm!!!!
Wire Wheel Raffle!!!!
Bring 5$ or Non Perishable Food!!!!!
Questions call 602-423-8011_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J69RAGTOP69_@Nov 19 2010, 06:18 PM~19113697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 19 2010, 07:08 PM~19114047
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  WHAT UP FRANK WHERE U BEN


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Nov 19 2010, 07:12 PM~19114075
> * WHAT UP FRANK WHERE U BEN
> *


Its Hector homie......  
Who's Frank?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what up az :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Chawps!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 19 2010, 09:26 PM~19114872
> *
> 
> Sup Chawps!
> *



chillin :biggrin: sup with u man


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2010, 09:29 PM~19114903
> *chillin  :biggrin:  sup with u man
> *


Chilling homie, working tomorrow so just laying low


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 19 2010, 02:23 PM~19112102
> *thanks for the direction homie!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ON THE ROAD AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 20 2010, 06:59 AM~19116523
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:squint: u ip powder coating shit up early or what foo


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 20 2010, 07:08 AM~19116544
> *:squint: u ip powder coating shit up early or what foo
> *


yeaaa boy


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

luna i see u :nicoderm: in the basement huuuuuuh :squint: :biggrin: 

what up az


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 20 2010, 06:45 AM~19116626
> *luna i see u :nicoderm:  in the basement huuuuuuh  :squint:    :biggrin:
> 
> what up az
> *


Why yes I wuz!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just in!!!! Nov. 21 Sunday
Malos CC is throwing a Food Drive Car Show!!!!
At 51st & Indian School!!!!
Move in - 11am Start - 1pm!!!!
Wire Wheel Raffle!!!!
Bring 5$ or Non Perishable Food!!!!!
Questions call 602-423-8011_


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITY!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

New Image & Identity car clubs are caravaning down to Yuma for this show! Anybody down to roll and rep the AZ-SIDE let Luna know.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_He's one of the best......_
Here go a few more homie....



















To see more go here:
http://www.hypnoticair.com/portfolio/


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Something different, In tucson now for an extreme pitbull show... here's some pics...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Our Kennels male swooped up on some ribbons and best of shows... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 01:23 PM~19111555
> *You fookers... I put it on there for the car haha.. they are saying something about impalas  :biggrin:
> *


sayin what about inpalas weiyyy :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 20 2010, 05:50 PM~19119767
> *sayin what about inpalas weiyyy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 20 2010, 10:55 AM~19117962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Mando..............but I do not need to let Luna know if I want to rep AZ-SIDE  i'LL JUST DO IT.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 20 2010, 06:55 PM~19120164
> *Sorry Mando..............but I do not need to let Luna know if I want to rep AZ-SIDE   i'LL JUST DO IT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up O.G AZ SIDE!!! :wave: :rimshot:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

USO Phoenix and Identity Arizona chillin at the roller derby!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Nov 20 2010, 07:49 PM~19120562
> *whats up O.G AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  :rimshot:
> *


Wazzup eh how ya guys been


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 20 2010, 02:02 PM~19118623
> *Something different, In tucson now for an extreme pitbull show... here's some pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Pits are looking bad ass  

Say what up to Lenny...and tell him to get the Impala going


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!

2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 20 2010, 08:43 PM~19120960
> *Pits are looking bad ass
> 
> Say what up to Lenny...and tell him to get the Impala going
> *


.. he said he's trying haha :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 20 2010, 09:48 PM~19121505
> *.. he said he's trying haha :biggrin:
> *


Tell him to turn the key :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 20 2010, 09:03 PM~19121119
> *Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> ...


 :wow: :wow: This cars badass. Is it bagged, juiced or just slammed?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 20 2010, 10:20 PM~19121738
> *:wow:  :wow:  This cars badass. Is it bagged, juiced or just slammed?
> *


Bagged  

Theres more pics of it on the Patterns by Vicious-Paint and Body thread


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105228
> *Vicious Custom Paint
> 623-221-5261
> 
> ...



That's one BAD Kustom :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 20 2010, 05:55 PM~19120164
> *Sorry Mando..............but I do not need to let Luna know if I want to rep AZ-SIDE   i'LL JUST DO IT.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 20 2010, 09:03 PM~19121119
> *Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean ride


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

WERE TAKING A ROLL DOWN SOUTH TODAY WHOS WITH US..
LETS PULL THEM LOW LOWS OUT NICE DAY FOR A RIDE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 21 2010, 09:15 AM~19123618
> *WERE TAKING A ROLL DOWN SOUTH TODAY WHOS WITH US..
> LETS PULL THEM LOW LOWS OUT NICE DAY FOR A RIDE !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  

Sucks I have to work today


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 21 2010, 10:18 AM~19123935
> *
> 
> Sucks I have to work today
> *


ALL GOOD HOMIE JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie were the cruz at :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Nov 21 2010, 10:47 AM~19124114
> *was up homie were the cruz at :biggrin:
> *


WERE GOING TO ROLL OUT AROUND 1 TO THE SOUTH SIDE NICE DAY OUT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!!!! Nov. 21 Sunday
Malos CC is throwing a Food Drive Car Show!!!!
At 51st & Indian School!!!!
Move in - 11am Start - 1pm!!!!
Wire Wheel Raffle!!!!
Bring 5$ or Non Perishable Food!!!!!
Questions call 602-423-8011_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_RUBEN FROM ARIZA CC GOT CARDS TICKETS AND TAMALES FOR SALE TO RAISE MONEY FOR SONS FOOTBALL TEAM. PLEASE CALL HIM AT 480-735-4316 FOR INFO._


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 21 2010, 05:34 AM~19123176
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 21 2010, 08:15 AM~19123618
> *WERE TAKING A ROLL DOWN SOUTH TODAY WHOS WITH US..
> LETS PULL THEM LOW LOWS OUT NICE DAY FOR A RIDE !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Where you guys gonna end up?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*what it is az side! anyone going to chichis tonite? ill have the greatest moments dvd for those of you that havent got it yet!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 21 2010, 09:15 AM~19123618
> *WERE TAKING A ROLL DOWN SOUTH TODAY WHOS WITH US..
> LETS PULL THEM LOW LOWS OUT NICE DAY FOR A RIDE !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 21 2010, 12:00 PM~19124572
> *what it is az side! anyone going to chichis tonite? ill have the greatest moments dvd for those of you that havent got it yet!
> *


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 21 2010, 11:56 AM~19124552
> *Where you guys gonna end up?
> *


NT SURE HOMIE JUST A LIL STROLL


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 21 2010, 12:20 PM~19124681
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HOWS THAT 51ST SHOW GOING


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 21 2010, 01:00 PM~19124572
> *what it is az side! anyone going to chichis tonite? ill have the greatest moments dvd for those of you that havent got it yet!
> *


is there a hop out there 2night?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 20 2010, 05:58 PM~19119817
> *
> *


 :biggrin: fukn chuckeeeey


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 20 2010, 09:03 PM~19121119
> *Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Nov 21 2010, 09:47 PM~19129003
> *
> *


nice shot USO :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 21 2010, 07:22 PM~19127665
> *:biggrin: fukn chuckeeeey
> *


:scrutinize: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 22 2010, 08:56 AM~19131647
> *:scrutinize: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


nada I was checking out my cousin's video con la plebada :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup unity prospect


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 22 2010, 09:06 AM~19131712
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> Club Unity!!!!
> *


  mikey ain't here so ill claim that beer jeje beer me!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 22 2010, 09:08 AM~19131726
> * mikey ain't here so ill claim that beer jeje beer me!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:  No ****!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 22 2010, 09:13 AM~19131759
> *:wow:  :biggrin:   No ****!!!!
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 21 2010, 11:48 AM~19124495
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 22 2010, 08:58 AM~19131657
> *nada I was checking out my cousin's video con la plebada :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: LISTO PARA EL DIA DEL PAVO!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 22 2010, 09:38 AM~19132002
> * :thumbsup: LISTO PARA EL DIA DEL PAVO!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


simon q si :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 22 2010, 04:43 AM~19130894
> *nice shot USO :biggrin:
> *


thx Mando


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

WELL RAZA IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME! BIG ED FROM SPIRIT C.C IS HAVEING. THE 1ST ANNUAL "RAZA BOWL" BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND TAKE THAT CRUZ BEFORE YOU PUT IT DOWN! AT ALTA VISTA PARK THANKS GIVING DAY FROM 11:OO A.M TILL WE SHUT IT DOWN. IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT! WELL HOP FOR THE CROWN AND BRAGGIN RITES OF THE FIRST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. MAYBE A COUPLE HUNDRED DOLLARS WITH THAT CROWN. SO NOTHING TO DO JUMP IN YOUR CARS OR HOPPER AND CRUZ OUT AND SUPPORT ARE 1ST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. WE COULD SIT HOME AND DO NOTHING OR PULL OUT THEM CLEAN RANFLAS OUT AND DO SOMETHING. YA SABES EVERYONES WELCOME ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS COME ON! FOR MOR INFO YOU CAN CONTACT "BIG ED"AT (602)794-7809 OR P.M ME LOOK'N FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE! IT'S SOMETHING TO DO HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS. :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 22 2010, 02:15 PM~19133497
> *WELL RAZA IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME! BIG ED FROM SPIRIT C.C IS HAVEING. THE 1ST ANNUAL "RAZA BOWL" BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND TAKE THAT CRUZ BEFORE YOU PUT IT DOWN! AT ALTA VISTA PARK THANKS GIVING DAY  FROM 11:OO A.M TILL WE SHUT IT DOWN. IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT! WELL HOP FOR THE CROWN AND BRAGGIN RITES OF THE FIRST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL.  MAYBE A COUPLE HUNDRED DOLLARS WITH THAT CROWN. SO NOTHING TO DO JUMP IN YOUR CARS OR HOPPER AND CRUZ OUT AND SUPPORT ARE 1ST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. WE COULD SIT HOME AND DO NOTHING OR PULL OUT THEM CLEAN RANFLAS OUT AND DO SOMETHING. YA SABES EVERYONES WELCOME ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS COME ON! FOR MOR INFO YOU CAN CONTACT "BIG ED"AT (602)794-7809 OR P.M ME LOOK'N FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE! IT'S SOMETHING TO DO HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 22 2010, 09:13 AM~19131759
> *:wow:  :biggrin:   No ****!!!!
> *


HOMOS DONT LIKE BEER


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 22 2010, 01:15 PM~19133497
> *WELL RAZA IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME! BIG ED FROM SPIRIT C.C IS HAVEING. THE 1ST ANNUAL "RAZA BOWL" BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND TAKE THAT CRUZ BEFORE YOU PUT IT DOWN! AT ALTA VISTA PARK THANKS GIVING DAY  FROM 11:OO A.M TILL WE SHUT IT DOWN. IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT! WELL HOP FOR THE CROWN AND BRAGGIN RITES OF THE FIRST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL.  MAYBE A COUPLE HUNDRED DOLLARS WITH THAT CROWN. SO NOTHING TO DO JUMP IN YOUR CARS OR HOPPER AND CRUZ OUT AND SUPPORT ARE 1ST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. WE COULD SIT HOME AND DO NOTHING OR PULL OUT THEM CLEAN RANFLAS OUT AND DO SOMETHING. YA SABES EVERYONES WELCOME ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS COME ON! FOR MOR INFO YOU CAN CONTACT "BIG ED"AT (602)794-7809 OR P.M ME LOOK'N FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE! IT'S SOMETHING TO DO HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 22 2010, 01:15 PM~19133497
> *WELL RAZA IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME! BIG ED FROM SPIRIT C.C IS HAVEING. THE 1ST ANNUAL "RAZA BOWL" BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND TAKE THAT CRUZ BEFORE YOU PUT IT DOWN! AT ALTA VISTA PARK THANKS GIVING DAY  FROM 11:OO A.M TILL WE SHUT IT DOWN. IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT! WELL HOP FOR THE CROWN AND BRAGGIN RITES OF THE FIRST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL.  MAYBE A COUPLE HUNDRED DOLLARS WITH THAT CROWN. SO NOTHING TO DO JUMP IN YOUR CARS OR HOPPER AND CRUZ OUT AND SUPPORT ARE 1ST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. WE COULD SIT HOME AND DO NOTHING OR PULL OUT THEM CLEAN RANFLAS OUT AND DO SOMETHING. YA SABES EVERYONES WELCOME ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS COME ON! FOR MOR INFO YOU CAN CONTACT "BIG ED"AT (602)794-7809 OR P.M ME LOOK'N FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE! IT'S SOMETHING TO DO HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS. :biggrin:
> *





Where is alta vista park at bro?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 22 2010, 01:15 PM~19133497
> *WELL RAZA IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME! BIG ED FROM SPIRIT C.C IS HAVEING. THE 1ST ANNUAL "RAZA BOWL" BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND TAKE THAT CRUZ BEFORE YOU PUT IT DOWN! AT ALTA VISTA PARK THANKS GIVING DAY  FROM 11:OO A.M TILL WE SHUT IT DOWN. IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT! WELL HOP FOR THE CROWN AND BRAGGIN RITES OF THE FIRST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL.  MAYBE A COUPLE HUNDRED DOLLARS WITH THAT CROWN. SO NOTHING TO DO JUMP IN YOUR CARS OR HOPPER AND CRUZ OUT AND SUPPORT ARE 1ST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. WE COULD SIT HOME AND DO NOTHING OR PULL OUT THEM CLEAN RANFLAS OUT AND DO SOMETHING. YA SABES EVERYONES WELCOME ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS COME ON! FOR MOR INFO YOU CAN CONTACT "BIG ED"AT (602)794-7809 OR P.M ME LOOK'N FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE! IT'S SOMETHING TO DO HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS. :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: 


WHAT UP BIG ED???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Nov 22 2010, 04:46 PM~19135286
> *Where is alta vista park at bro?
> *


ALTA VISTA PARK IN ON 7ST AND ALTA VISTA!!! ALTA VISTA IS SOUTH OF SOUTHERN AVE


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2010, 05:08 PM~19135433
> *ALTA VISTA PARK IN ON 7TH AVE AND ALTA VISTA!!!  ALTA VISTA IS SOUTH OF SOUTHERN AVE
> *



Thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 22 2010, 01:15 PM~19133497
> *WELL RAZA IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME! BIG ED FROM SPIRIT C.C IS HAVEING. THE 1ST ANNUAL "RAZA BOWL" BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND TAKE THAT CRUZ BEFORE YOU PUT IT DOWN! AT ALTA VISTA PARK THANKS GIVING DAY  FROM 11:OO A.M TILL WE SHUT IT DOWN. IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT! WELL HOP FOR THE CROWN AND BRAGGIN RITES OF THE FIRST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL.  MAYBE A COUPLE HUNDRED DOLLARS WITH THAT CROWN. SO NOTHING TO DO JUMP IN YOUR CARS OR HOPPER AND CRUZ OUT AND SUPPORT ARE 1ST ANNUAL RAZA BOWL. WE COULD SIT HOME AND DO NOTHING OR PULL OUT THEM CLEAN RANFLAS OUT AND DO SOMETHING. YA SABES EVERYONES WELCOME ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS COME ON! FOR MOR INFO YOU CAN CONTACT "BIG ED"AT (602)794-7809 OR P.M ME LOOK'N FORWARD TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE! IT'S SOMETHING TO DO HOMIES AND HOMEGIRLS. :biggrin:
> *


well be there homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good looking out!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 22 2010, 05:08 PM~19135433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7th st and alta vista!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

what up luna????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 22 2010, 04:43 PM~19135756
> *fixed  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 7th st and alta vista!!!!!
> *


Shit Ben you can walk there fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 22 2010, 05:46 PM~19135778
> *Shit Ben you can walk there fool!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol but i wont!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 22 2010, 04:45 PM~19135773
> *what up luna????
> *


Sup Bro!! How you been?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 22 2010, 06:03 PM~19135880
> *Sup Bro!! How you been?
> *


chillin bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

mike(p) whats up homie?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 22 2010, 05:46 PM~19135778
> *Shit Ben you can walk there fool!!! :biggrin:
> *


YA ben ride your bike there or little ben's bike and have justin az with you on the hand bars :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Nov 21 2010, 09:47 PM~19129003
> *
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY HOMIES LOOKING FOR A LOW LOW RED OR WHITE CAR FOR TOMORROW AT 3PM FOR A PHOTO SHOOT ON THE WEST SIDE AT WEST GATE PM ME THANKS!!


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 22 2010, 06:45 PM~19136255
> *YA ben ride your bike there or little ben's bike and have justin az with you on the hand bars :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Joe are you going?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2010, 08:16 PM~19137295
> *HEY HOMIES LOOKING FOR A LOW LOW RED OR WHITE CAR FOR TOMORROW AT 3PM FOR A PHOTO SHOOT ON THE WEST SIDE AT WEST GATE PM ME THANKS!!
> *



:0 :0 i wana see pics afterwards :cheesy:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

heres acouple more !!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Nov 22 2010, 09:43 PM~19138339
> *Joe are you going?
> *


ya i might BIG ED is my homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 22 2010, 10:18 PM~19138765
> *heres acouple more !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Nov 22 2010, 09:43 PM~19138339
> *Joe are you going?
> *


Joe is going , he gonna ride his unicycle there.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Nov 22 2010, 09:18 PM~19138002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Nov 22 2010, 09:18 PM~19138002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 23 2010, 12:52 AM~19140274
> *Joe is going , he gonna ride his unicycle there.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD AS LONG AS HE IS THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 23 2010, 08:31 AM~19141498
> *ITS ALL GOOD AS LONG AS HE IS THERE!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya PHX CUSTOM TEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 23 2010, 08:34 AM~19141514
> *Hell ya PHX CUSTOM TEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll race you there fool.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 23 2010, 03:50 AM~19140727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 22 2010, 06:06 PM~19135411
> * :thumbsup:
> WHAT UP BIG ED???
> *


whats up O.G


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THIS HERE IS FOR HOMIES,,,,,,, THE MANDOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 23 2010, 10:33 AM~19142389
> *whats up O.G
> *



NOTHING MUCH HOMIE!! I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT GONNA BE ON THE SOUTH SIDE AROUND 5


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 23 2010, 11:10 AM~19142667
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS HERE IS FOR HOMIES,,,,,,, THE MANDOS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Viva Gorditas!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 11:24 AM~19142790
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE!! I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT GONNA BE ON THE SOUTH SIDE AROUND 5
> *


on the south side around 5,,,,,,,girl u live on the 13!!!!!!!!!!!


hi OG :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 22 2010, 06:45 PM~19136255
> *YA ben ride your bike there or little ben's bike and have justin az with you on the hand bars :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 22 2010, 10:18 PM~19138765
> *heres acouple more !!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homies!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR YOU ART....
LOCS. ENJOY!













































:0 :wow: :0

AND TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT APPRECIATE A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

This should probably be taped
to your bathroom mirror
where one could read it every day.
You may not realize it,
but it's 100% true.

1. There are at least two people in this world
that you would die for.

2.. At least 15 people in this world
love you in some way.

3. The only reason anyone would ever hate you
is because they want to
be just like you.

4. A smile from you can bring happiness to anyone,
even if they don't
like you.

5. Every night,
SOMEONE thinks about you
before they go to sleep.

6. You mean the world to someone.

7. You are special and unique.

8. Someone that you don't even know exists loves you.

9. When you make the biggest mistake ever,
something good comes from it.

10. When you think the world
has turned its back on you
take another look.

11. Always remember the compliments you received..
Forget about the rude remarks.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Lowrider Style CC,Nov 23 2010, 12:16 PM~19143205]
THIS IS FOR YOU ART....
LOkS. ENJOY!













































:0 :wow: :0

AND TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT APPRECIATE A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN.....
[/quote]
fixed  

and big tall short or small...... you just gotta luv em all!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: *OK HOMIES THIS IS ON WEDNESDAY NOVEMBER 24TH.

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150366_458466348156_609948156_5747189_6335700_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 01:26 PM~19143814
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What day?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 23 2010, 03:15 PM~19145275
> *What day?
> *


I was confused too Mikey! Long day today...........I think it is tomorrow nite?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 23 2010, 04:27 PM~19145361
> *I was confused too Mikey!  Long day today...........I think it is tomorrow nite?
> *


ITS NOT TODAY?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 23 2010, 04:15 PM~19145275
> *What day?
> *



i figured it was on wednesday I 'll ask and make sure they just sent me the flyer :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 23 2010, 11:31 AM~19142859
> *on the south side around 5,,,,,,,girl u live on the 13!!!!!!!!!!!
> hi OG :wave:
> *



and you know this man!!! :biggrin: but gonna be rollin so won't be out that way till then!!! What up with you homie?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

ANTS CUSTOM PAINT


----------



## Defied87 (Apr 7, 2008)

NEED Work on your Vehicle. Send it to us, High Quality Paint and body!

NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS

ALL MAJOR INSURANCES ACCEPTED
CUSTOM PAINT JOBS
ACCIDENT REPAIRS
1747 N ALMA SCHOOL RD #B4
MESA, AZ. 85201
(480) 283-3411

MON-FRI 8-5
SAT. BY APPT ONLY
CLOSED SUNDAY


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Defied87_@Nov 23 2010, 06:54 PM~19146475
> *NEED Work on your Vehicle. Send it to us, High Quality Paint and body!
> 
> NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS
> ...


TTT for the homie Ray does good work painted a 63' for us.should be out soon hit him up


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

for the homies


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

torta tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!

8yDuHBN3KwI&rel


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 23 2010, 04:15 PM~19145275
> *What day?
> *


this is for tomorrow wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:04 PM~19147952
> *this is for tomorrow wednesday  :biggrin:
> *


SUP NANA? CNT WAIT FOR THURS :biggrin: BACARDI LIMON MEMER :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 23 2010, 09:05 PM~19147963
> *SUP NANA? CNT WAIT FOR THURS :biggrin:  BACARDI LIMON MEMER :biggrin:
> *



YUP WE ARE EATING AT NOON SO BE ON TIME :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*BUDLIGHT $15.99 A 30 PACK AT FRYS HOMIES*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:08 PM~19147986
> *YUP WE ARE EATING AT NOON SO BE ON TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: MAAAAAN!!! GOT TO WORK TILL 4PM NANA   SAVE ME A PLATE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 23 2010, 09:09 PM~19148008
> *:angry: MAAAAAN!!! GOT TO WORK TILL 4PM NANA      SAVE ME A PLATE :biggrin:
> *


OK I WILL THEN WE WILL GO HIT UP MY BROTHERS HOUSE AT 5:30 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:10 PM~19148023
> *OK I WILL THEN WE WILL GO HIT UP MY BROTHERS HOUSE AT 5:30  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 23 2010, 11:10 AM~19142667
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS HERE IS FOR HOMIES,,,,,,, THE MANDOS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: AYE DIOS MIO!!!! :naughty: SI APACHURRO!!!! :boink: :boink: GRACIAS CARNAL!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!


<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 23 2010, 12:02 PM~19143100
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA BENITO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


:0 :0 :0 LOOKS REALLY NICE OG PLAYER! :thumbsup: SO HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? ARE YOU READY FOR TURKEY DAY!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Nov 23 2010, 09:48 AM~19142020
> *I'll race you there fool.
> *


Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: on your mark get ready go!!!! :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 08:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Badd ass pic!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 23 2010, 09:58 PM~19148587
> *Badd ass pic!
> *


:biggrin: sUP aRT bUCK :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 23 2010, 12:25 PM~19143285
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 23 2010, 02:04 PM~19144150
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave: WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 23 2010, 09:57 PM~19148568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS ART!! GONNA POST MORE AS SOON AS THEY SEND THEM TO ME


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :cheesy: 

the trey still looks dope on stocks big ben :cheesy: nice pic


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hope to see you all there!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 23 2010, 09:09 PM~19148008
> *:angry: MAAAAAN!!! GOT TO WORK TILL 4PM NANA      SAVE ME A PLATE :biggrin:
> *


that s some bullshit! they have julia working to! how in the fuck im i going to get my dinner on!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 23 2010, 10:12 PM~19148775
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP HOMIE :wave: WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING??
> *


  just been workin homie, you know same old shit. tryin to get my frame ready for powder coating :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


bad ass pic O.G


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 23 2010, 09:00 PM~19148628
> *:biggrin: sUP aRT bUCK :wave:
> *


wasup Man do!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: quote=OGPLAYER,Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500]
*THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*
[/quote]

if the fuckin cards looked as good as this pic!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

they just might win one!!!!!  

bad ass pic og!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


bad ass pic


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2010, 04:44 PM~19145475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 23 2010, 08:19 PM~19147411
> *torta tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8yDuHBN3KwI&rel
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 23 2010, 08:37 AM~19141530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> bad ass pic O.G





> :wow: :wow: quote=OGPLAYER,Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500]
> *THANKS HOMIES I'LL POST SOME MORE ONE THEY SEND THEM TO ME.. BIG BEN TOOK SOME TOO SO HE MIGHT BE POSTING THEM SOON..*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Nov 23 2010, 10:08 PM~19148724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2010, 03:06 PM~19154756
> *We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted your character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments.  Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?
> 
> This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less[/color]*
> [/b]


Something to be Thankful For! Our Family, Friends and Our Car Clubs! 

I found this in another thread. What we all should live by.........

Thanks my Friends.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving.......From IDENTITIY CC AZ FAMILY


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2010, 04:09 PM~19154773
> *Something to be Thankful For! Our Family, Friends and Our Car Clubs!
> 
> I found this in another thread. What we all should live by.........
> ...


*
:thumbsup: HAPPY THANKSGIVING LUNA AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2010, 04:09 PM~19154773
> *Something to be Thankful For! Our Family, Friends and Our Car Clubs!
> 
> I found this in another thread. What we all should live by.........
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: 

happy birthday tata!

i mean happy turkey day to u and your family Mr Luna!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2010, 04:09 PM~19154773
> *Something to be Thankful For! Our Family, Friends and Our Car Clubs!
> 
> I found this in another thread. What we all should live by.........
> ...


Good words  

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all your family...and all AZ Side


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 24 2010, 04:22 PM~19154822
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> happy birthday tata!
> ...


Sup Art!....Any new music


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 24 2010, 04:36 PM~19154952
> *Sup Art!....Any new music
> *


what up Mr T :biggrin: 


only 76 oldie compilation cd's....


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ!



WISHING EVERYONE A SAFE HOLLIDAY, VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Nov 24 2010, 04:55 PM~19155091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! I just saw the Christmas ghost in here :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 24 2010, 05:12 PM~19155201
> *:0  make me some!
> Dam!  I just saw the Christmas ghost in here :biggrin:
> *


WHERE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:15 PM~19155218
> *WHERE?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:18 PM~19155246
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


GOING OUT BLASTING :biggrin: :0


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

YUP. IM OUT! :guns:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> thumbsup: HAPPY THANKSGIVING LUNA AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE!!![/size][/color][/b]


Thanks OG, Happy Thaknsgiving to you and yours! :biggrin: 

happy birthday tata!

Art Locs (hehe) Happy Turkey day to you too Homey!  

i mean happy turkey day to u and your family Mr Luna!!!!!!
[/quote]

Good words  

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all your family...and all AZ Side 
[/quote]

Thanks Mr T, I likes the words when I read it. I had to postit here!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING.......EVERYONE....HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE ONE.....
:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Nov 24 2010, 07:15 PM~19156812
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING.......EVERYONE....HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE ONE.....
> :biggrin:
> *


  you too Brotha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ANYONE GOING TO THIS?*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS HOMIES BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE DAY!!! IT'S ON 7ST AND ALTA VISTA.. ALTA VISTA IS SOUTH OF SOUTHERN =)


<img src=\'http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/SPIRITRAZABOWL/RAZA2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

SUNDAY NOV.28 THE EXECUTIVE SHOWCLUB SHOW AND SHINE $1000. CASH & PRIZES SET UP STARTS @ 5 SHOW STARTS @ 6 TIL 2AM TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT 9:30 THERES AWARDS FOR BEST OF SHOW,BEST PAINT,BEST INTERIOR,LOUDEST PIPES, & MOST CLUB MEMBERS ALL PEOPLES CHOICE SO BRING YOUR FRIENDS.... ALSO THERE WILL BE DRINK SPECIALS $1. BOTTLE BEER & $3. MIX DRINKS FROM 10PM TILL CLOSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 08:46 PM~19157167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 24 2010, 09:55 AM~19152013
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


BEER ME!



































HAPPY THANKSGIVING PUTOS! :biggrin: AND HOMEGIRS


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 24 2010, 11:33 PM~19158589
> *BEER ME!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING PUTOS! :biggrin: AND HOMEGIRS
> *




*THANKS SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU ALL, HAVE A GREAT DAY TODAY AND BE THANKFUL FOR FAMILY FRIENDS AND LOWRIDERS! :biggrin: 

FROM IDENTITY CC AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 08:46 PM~19157167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


USO will be out there :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

SolitoS cc of Central Az would like to wish u all a blessed and safe Thanksgiving this year


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: I WANT TO WISH ALL THE AZ SIDE A HAPPY & SAFE THANKSGIVING DAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2010, 12:39 AM~19159065
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: I WANT TO WISH ALL THE AZ SIDE A HAPPY & SAFE THANKSGIVING DAY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


*

WHERES THE PUMKIN ROLLS AT?*


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

TO ALL AZ HOMIES HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE DESERT LIFE FAM


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies in AZ!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Nov 25 2010, 09:18 AM~19160934
> *TO ALL AZ HOMIES HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE DESERT LIFE FAM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 24 2010, 11:33 PM~19158589
> *BEER ME!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING PUTOS! :biggrin: AND HOMEGIRS
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

[/


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving AZ side


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE MUCH LOVE FROM LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB..


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2010, 08:46 PM~19157167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Intruders will be there


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving AZ Side.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Nov 25 2010, 12:44 PM~19162127
> *Intruders will be there
> *


Majestics will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

On behalf Of New Image car club we would like to wish all the the lowriders and their families a happy and blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you from the Majestics.


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500
> *THANKS BIG BEN FOR COMING THROUGH :biggrin: THIS IS A PIC FROM TODAYS SHOOT MORE COMING SOON!!!!
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1181.snc4/150323_155593991151585_100001029550818_294935_3118981_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


nice pic..


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL ON LAY IT LOW FROM: PHOENIX CAR CLUB FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE AND THE FAMILIES :biggrin: FROM NEW VISION CC  *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING AZ FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO !!!!!!!!! EVERYONE HAVE GOOD AND SAFE ONE!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 25 2010, 09:16 AM~19160912
> *WHERES THE PUMKIN ROLLS AT?
> *


:nono: :nono: IT IS ALL ABOUT THE PUMPKIN PIES MIKEY!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: IT WAS A PERFECT THANKSGIVING :h5: THE COWBOYS LOST!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2010, 07:30 PM~19165433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO BIG RED! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Nov 25 2010, 10:26 AM~19161518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what time did this end?


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

i went to alat vista park at 4 and nobody was there the park looked like its under construction all fenced up all well still was a good little cruise


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 25 2010, 07:30 PM~19165433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is Gil Vel a magazine or just some internet thing?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 26 2010, 09:31 AM~19168204
> *Is Gil Vel a magazine or just some internet thing?
> *


I don't thing is't Gil Vel I think it says G level put spelled diffrent.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I FOUND THIS IN POST YOUR RIDES. :wow: 










HAD TO POST THIS.......


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 26 2010, 09:31 AM~19168204
> *Is Gil Vel a magazine or just some internet thing?
> *


Gil vel photography/phxhotties.com


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 26 2010, 11:22 AM~19168738
> *I FOUND THIS IN POST YOUR RIDES. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


its photo shopped


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP ART AND THE AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 26 2010, 12:46 PM~19169175
> *WHAT UP ART AND THE AZ SIDE
> *


what up carnal....just here at work...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Nov 26 2010, 11:31 AM~19168779
> *Gil vel photography/phxhotties.com
> *



THANKS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 12:52 PM~19169197
> *what up carnal....just here at work...
> *



IM AT WORK TO  SO WHATS GOOD


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 26 2010, 01:45 PM~19169390
> *IM AT WORK TO    SO WHATS GOOD
> *


JUST HERE DE OKIS...... SHIT IS MAD DEAD BRUDDA.... I GOT A BUNCH MORE OLDIES FOR YOU HOMIE!!
IM JUST WATCHIN SOME VIDEOS :0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 01:54 PM~19169427
> *JUST HERE DE OKIS...... SHIT IS MAD DEAD BRUDDA.... I GOT A BUNCH MORE OLDIES FOR YOU HOMIE!!
> IM JUST WATCHIN SOME VIDEOS :0  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


It wasn't dead at Walmart-Kohls-Target and Best Buy....it was madness!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 26 2010, 02:33 PM~19169596
> *It wasn't dead at Walmart-Kohls-Target and Best Buy....it was madness!
> *


 :cheesy: YOU SHUDDA CAME BY MR T,,,,,,I WUDDA GAVE YOU SOME FLIERS TO HAND OUT FOR ME!! :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 02:41 PM~19169627
> *:cheesy: YOU SHUDDA CAME BY MR T,,,,,,I WUDDA GAVE YOU SOME FLIERS TO HAND OUT FOR ME!! :0
> *


I was over here in AV.

How about some new music


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

Any body gona hit up 75th macayos tonight ?? Good day to drink a few beers...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Nov 23 2010, 09:52 PM~19148500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you OG.... when ever you need me i'm here!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 23 2010, 11:11 PM~19149605
> *:cheesy:
> 
> the trey still looks dope on stocks big ben  :cheesy:  nice pic
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 26 2010, 09:31 AM~19168204
> *Is Gil Vel a magazine or just some internet thing?
> *


why do you care bro????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 03:42 PM~19169913
> *I got you OG.... when ever you need me i'm here!!!!!!!
> *


 THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: LOOKING INTO THAT CAL THING WE TALKED ABOUT BEFORE I GOT SICK HOMIE YOU MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 02:42 PM~19169913
> *I got you OG.... when ever you need THE BISCAYNE i'm here!!!!!!!
> *



FIXED!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 26 2010, 02:59 PM~19169691
> *I was over here in AV.
> 
> How about some new music
> *


SMILEY 602 JUST LEFT WITH THE NEW MUSIC...
ALWAYS GOOD CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YOU :biggrin: SMILEY!!! ENJOY DA ROLAS HOMIE!


I GOT THEM OLDIES CD'S WHEN YOU WANT EM??  
HAVENT BURNT EM YET THOUGH..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2010, 04:35 PM~19170232
> *FIXED!! :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS FUCKIN  WITH SOMEBODY AL..... U NEVER LEARN,,, BENS GONA TURN U INTO A PIECE A CHICKEN! :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 03:38 PM~19170255
> *ALWAYS FUCKIN   WITH SOMEBODY AL..... U NEVER LEARN,,, BENS GONA TURN U INTO A PIECE A CHICKEN! :biggrin:
> *


Ya Art like nobody fucks with me here!!! Ben started the Biscayne shit!!! I just get him back! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19171202
> *Ya Art  like nobody fucks with me here!!! Ben started the Biscayne shit!!! I just get him back! :biggrin:
> *


tata you didnt say no **** as usual jaja :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19171202
> *Ya Art  like nobody fucks with me here!!! Ben started the Biscayne shit!!! I just get him back! :biggrin:
> *


who fucks with u??

i dont never see it?? 

looks like the scenile :loco: stage of your life is a creepin up on you there mister LUNA.

everybody loves you and RESPECTS you on this thread!

aint that right EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WA'SAPPONING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, 87WAYS, MANDOS69C/10, neto 65, smiley602


what up!gente!!!!

smiley 12 cd's total of them oldies!!!

burnt the rest of em for you,,, 
let me know when you wanna get em during the week!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 07:24 PM~19171392
> *who fucks with u??
> 
> i dont never see it??
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :no: 




















































:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 07:24 PM~19171392
> *who fucks with u??
> 
> i dont never see it??
> ...


:biggrin: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 07:28 PM~19171417
> * :wave: WA'SAPPONING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


q honda loco  como estava el guajolote  !!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 07:29 PM~19171419
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, 87WAYS, MANDOS69C/10, neto 65, smiley602
> what up!gente!!!!
> ...


:wave: QUE ROLLO ART :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> who fucks with u?? everyone on lay it low
> 
> i dont never see it?? get glasses wey
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 26 2010, 07:32 PM~19171441
> *q honda loco  como estava el guajolote  !!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS RECOVERING FROM EATING ALL THAT TURKEY!!! :barf: Y COMO TE LO PASASTES TU VIEJON?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 07:37 PM~19171473
> *:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS RECOVERING FROM EATING ALL THAT TURKEY!!! :barf: Y COMO TE LO PASASTES TU VIEJON?
> *


AGGGGGGGGGGUUUUSTOOOOO!!!!! chillin just working ese!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 04:35 PM~19170236
> *SMILEY 602 JUST LEFT WITH THE NEW MUSIC...
> ALWAYS GOOD CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YOU  :biggrin: SMILEY!!! ENJOY DA ROLAS HOMIE!
> I GOT THEM OLDIES CD'S WHEN YOU WANT EM??
> ...


Next weekend is cool...thanks!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Nov 26 2010, 04:49 PM~19170325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt there another function that same date 

:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 07:24 PM~19171392
> *who fucks with u??
> 
> i dont never see it??
> ...


 :uh: .................................................





























J/K....he's cool :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 07:28 PM~19171417
> * :wave: WA'SAPPONING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup MAndo!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 26 2010, 08:04 PM~19171651
> *:uh: .................................................
> J/K....he's cool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 26 2010, 08:05 PM~19171659
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup ESE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2010, 04:35 PM~19170232
> *FIXED!! :biggrin:
> *


jajajajajajajaja :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

whats up AZ? just saying


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 26 2010, 07:41 PM~19171500
> *AGGGGGGGGGGUUUUSTOOOOO!!!!! chillin just working ese!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 26 2010, 08:05 PM~19171657
> *Sup MAndo!
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH teRMITE  JUS HERE AT THE HOUSE WATCHING MOVIES WITH THE FAMILIA :biggrin: HOW WAS YOUR TURKEY DAY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 08:15 PM~19171726
> *jajajajajajajaja :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO! :wave: HOW WAS YOUR TURKEY DAY!?!?!!?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 26 2010, 08:19 PM~19171748
> *whats up AZ? just saying
> *


whats up homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 08:22 PM~19171778
> * :biggrin:
> *


sup Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 26 2010, 08:05 PM~19171659
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats good puppet


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2010, 04:35 PM~19170232
> *FIXED!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP MR. LUNA!  HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!?!?!?! :rimshot: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 08:32 PM~19171854
> *:wave: 'SUP MR. LUNA!  HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!?!?!?! :rimshot: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 26 2010, 08:29 PM~19171836
> *sup Mando
> *


:wave: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE  HOW WAS YOUR TURKEY DAY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 26 2010, 04:38 PM~19170255
> *ALWAYS FUCKIN   WITH SOMEBODY AL..... U NEVER LEARN,,, BENS GONA TURN U INTO A PIECE A CHICKEN! :biggrin:
> *


i give him permission today, just today to say anything he wants just cause i know he was nibbling on the pito of the turkey all day!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19171202
> *Ya Art  like nobody fucks with me here!!! Ben started the Biscayne shit!!! I just get him back! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 26 2010, 08:33 PM~19171864
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HE GONNA TRY AND PULL MY "HOMEY" CARD FOR THAT ONE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 08:34 PM~19171872
> *i give him permission today, just today to say anything he wants just cause i know he was nibbling on the pito of the turkey all day!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 08:34 PM~19171870
> *:wave: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE  HOW WAS YOUR TURKEY DAY?
> *


it was good homie got to see some family and eat ALOT OF FOOD :biggrin: how was yours?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 26 2010, 08:38 PM~19171899
> *:biggrin: HE GONNA TRY AND PULL MY "HOMEY" CARD FOR THAT ONE!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 08:35 PM~19171880
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats good Ben


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 03:53 PM~19169984
> *why do you care bro????
> *


I inquired because some of the girls I shoot with had asked if I knew anything about this "Gil Vel." They had assumed it was some type of magazine, since that is the way it is presented.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 26 2010, 08:34 PM~19171872
> *i give him permission today, just today to say anything he wants just cause i know he was nibbling on the pito of the turkey all day!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i told you AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: 








:wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'sup drunk mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 27 2010, 08:38 AM~19174317
> *'sup drunk mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT DRUNK YET IM ONLY ON MY 4TH BUD!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 27 2010, 08:46 AM~19174355
> *IM NOT DRUNK YET IM ONLY ON MY 4TH BUD!
> *


oh so you try to be sober this morning uh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 27 2010, 08:48 AM~19174358
> *oh so you try to be sober this morning uh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! IM GOING TO COOK UP SOME EGGS D' LIGHT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity_mike, smiley602, unity prospect, compita


WHATS UP HOMIES?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD MIKE QUE ONDA COMPITA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 27 2010, 08:53 AM~19174381
> *WHATS GOOD MIKE  QUE ONDA COMPITA
> *


'sup homie,how you been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 26 2010, 08:28 PM~19171832
> *whats up homie
> *


sup loko!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 27 2010, 12:48 PM~19175603
> *
> *


sup stranger


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 27 2010, 12:48 PM~19175603
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP RAUL :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Nov 27 2010, 12:26 PM~19175466
> *
> *


:biggrin: YO!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 27 2010, 12:40 PM~19175544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 26 2010, 08:44 PM~19171955
> *it was good homie got to see some family and eat ALOT OF FOOD  :biggrin: how was yours?
> *


IT WAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*THANKS OG! :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2010, 07:44 PM~19178183
> *THANKS OG! :biggrin:
> *



YOU'RE WELCOME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 27 2010, 05:00 PM~19177064
> *sup loko!!
> *


chillin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Nov 27 2010, 12:48 PM~19175603
> *
> *


 :wave: raul


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Went to drop off the hood for the Lowrider Style Truck and snap a few photos of his work......_ :wow: 





































Sorry flash was off...
but you vatos get the idea.....


See more at:

http://www.hypnoticair.com/


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey fellas, I'm lookin' to buy a car trailer this weak, hit me up if you know of one for sale thanks


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 28 2010, 04:09 PM~19183758
> *hey fellas, I'm lookin' to buy a car trailer this weak, hit me up if you know of one for sale    thanks
> *


Theres a Uhaul not far from u...arizona ave and riggs that sells their old car haulers. I asked a while back and he said 800


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 28 2010, 06:03 PM~19184527
> *Theres a Uhaul not far from u...arizona ave and riggs that sells their old car haulers. I asked a while back and he said 800
> *


That for dolly or the kind of trailor where whole car fits on it?


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 08:32 PM~19185994
> *That for dolly or the kind of trailor where whole car fits on it?
> *


WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ??????TO MUCH TURKEY OVER THE WEEKEND
JUSTIN AZ I THINK YOU DROP YOUR DRIVER LICENSE DOING TO MUCH
BURN OUTS!!!!!!!!!!!! 








IM J/K JUSTIN AZ


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Sup Homie's how is the world revolving in the lowrider world!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 28 2010, 01:38 PM~19182943
> *Went to drop off the hood for the Lowrider Style Truck and snap a few photos of his work...... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That guy does great work, pretty detailed


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Nov 27 2010, 08:53 AM~19174381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup homies hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 08:32 PM~19185994
> *That for dolly or the kind of trailor where whole car fits on it?
> *


:wave: 'SUP JUSTIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 29 2010, 05:40 AM~19188420
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 29 2010, 08:59 AM~19189111
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY! :wave:
> *


WORKING! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 29 2010, 09:13 AM~19189163
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


BEER ME!


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 27 2010, 06:43 PM~19177798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the few lookin bad ass!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 28 2010, 09:23 PM~19186553
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ??????TO MUCH TURKEY OVER THE WEEKEND
> JUSTIN AZ I THINK YOU DROP YOUR DRIVER LICENSE DOING TO MUCH
> BURN OUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


thats not the homie justin,,,,, this is him!!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 04:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture bro


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 29 2010, 07:14 PM~19192078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats it no more of her


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 29 2010, 04:56 PM~19192400
> *
> *


sup brotha!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

found this on a freinds facebook. funny ass shit here!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Nov 28 2010, 09:23 PM~19186553
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ??????TO MUCH TURKEY OVER THE WEEKEND
> JUSTIN AZ I THINK YOU DROP YOUR DRIVER LICENSE DOING TO MUCH
> BURN OUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Nov 29 2010, 05:45 PM~19192760
> *found this on a freinds facebook. funny ass shit here!!
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CUDNT HELP MYSELF!! :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Nov 29 2010, 05:57 PM~19193424
> *CUDNT HELP MYSELF!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.......Liiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzz! Where you at? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 29 2010, 07:04 PM~19193527
> *Damn.......Liiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzz! Where you at? :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU MUST BE GETTING OLD MAN, DO YOU REALIZE YOU SAID THAt OUTLOUD!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ALRIGHT AZ SIDE,,, IM OUTEE :boink:







:rimshot: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good FEW!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


C. Chavez in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:32 PM~19193912
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 29 2010, 05:00 PM~19192427
> *sup brotha!!!
> *


Sup homie!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19195983
> *Sup homie!!
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 30 2010, 07:27 AM~19199112
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190680
> *BEER ME!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes our latest video using Vegas Pro. Just getting the hang of it. Hope you gente like it._ :happysad: 






Compared to our first videos.....
BIG difference! :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 30 2010, 08:33 AM~19199437
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


suup homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:32 PM~19193912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> suup homie!!! :biggrin:
> Ese Puppet thank you for taking care of us the other day at the store. Looking forward to seeing you at some shows.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MY GIFT TO YOU MIKE ...











BEER ME!!!


































OH WAIT A MINUTE!!! I DON'T DRINK!!! JK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 30 2010, 01:58 PM~19201842
> *MY GIFT TO YOU MIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ILL DRINK IT FOR YOU!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 01:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds good!! Hopefully nobody will step on that date Homie.......Phoenix Riderz will be there to support IDENTITY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Nov 30 2010, 04:02 PM~19202935
> *:biggrin: ILL DRINK IT FOR YOU!
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup Luna! I see you!


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

1947 chevy fleetmaster 4 door, car is complete p.m. me or call 602-799-5881 $2,500


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 30 2010, 04:38 PM~19203237
> * Sounds good!! Hopefully nobody will step on that date Homie.......Phoenix Riderz will be there to support IDENTITY
> *


Thanks Bro! Gonna be a good time!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> > suup homie!!! :biggrin:
> > Ese Puppet thank you for taking care of us the other day at the store. Looking forward to seeing you at some shows.
> 
> 
> yOU GOT IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 05:44 PM~19203807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:32 PM~19193912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Nov 30 2010, 08:33 AM~19199437
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


'sup compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, compita, CLEMENTE

qvole party people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Nov 29 2010, 05:45 PM~19192760
> *found this on a freinds facebook. funny ass shit here!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats some funny shit... RIP Leslie Nielson he was a funny comedian


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 30 2010, 07:27 AM~19199112
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Mama aint home huh?? :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 30 2010, 04:38 PM~19203237
> * Sounds good!! Hopefully nobody will step on that date Homie.......Phoenix Riderz will be there to support IDENTITY
> *


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

]








[/


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 30 2010, 06:26 PM~19204125
> *'sup compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 30 2010, 10:05 AM~19200093
> *suup homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


not much homie just at home chillin


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 30 2010, 06:26 PM~19204125
> *'sup compa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


k onda compita


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Nov 30 2010, 07:21 PM~19205219
> *ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Nov 30 2010, 08:02 PM~19205040
> *k onda compita
> *


nada mi rogelio,aqui nomas tirando barra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


and you what's new homie!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: OG WILL BE THERE IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING OR NEED ME TO BRING SOMETHING LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

The date is taken.... :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: THAT IS MY BIRTHDAY WEEKEND!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Nov 30 2010, 08:43 PM~19205467
> *:biggrin: OG WILL BE THERE IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING OR NEED ME TO BRING SOMETHING LET ME KNOW!!!
> *


:wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 26 2010, 08:46 PM~19171971
> *I inquired because some of the girls I shoot with had asked if I knew anything about this "Gil Vel."  They had assumed it was some type of magazine, since that is the way it is presented.
> *


tell them to mind thier own business!!!!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Nov 29 2010, 01:01 PM~19190682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking homie!!!!! nice looking girl and bad ass rides!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna go!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 PM~19207272
> *i wanna go!!!!!
> *


Nah, cuz last time partied with you all hell broke loose! Plus that shit that went down with the midgets was crazy.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 30 2010, 04:38 PM~19203237
> * Sounds good!! Hopefully nobody will step on that date Homie.......Phoenix Riderz will be there to support IDENTITY
> *


Got a point.....
Better put this out there b4 someone locks this date in. :uh: 

Club Unity!!![/i]


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 1 2010, 05:50 AM~19208078
> *Got a point.....
> Better put this out there b4 someone locks this date in. :uh:
> 
> ...


beer me! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup gus we been calling you are you on STATUS!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 1 2010, 04:50 AM~19208078
> *Got a point.....
> Better put this out there b4 someone locks this date in. :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR DA HOMIES!!!!!





































ESPECIALLY YOU BIG MANDO...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 1 2010, 05:50 AM~19208078
> *Got a point.....
> Better put this out there b4 someone locks this date in. :uh:
> 
> ...


beer me


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 1 2010, 09:34 AM~19209015
> *beer me! :biggrin:
> *


ITS MINE PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 1 2010, 01:49 PM~19210796
> *beer me
> *


done :biggrin: pick it up at big ben house friday uffin: 
I will take it and u can take that to the bank :rimshot: 




64 joe :loco:





maybe hector wants to be from 
club unity :wow: 
  







j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: 



LOWRIDERSTYLE CAR CLUB 



TTMFT CLUB TOGETHER !!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MONDO CAN WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Dec 1 2010, 06:17 PM~19213755
> *HEY MONDO CAN WE GO  :biggrin:
> *


All Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome!! ALWAYS!!!  Jus come out and celebrate our 1 Year Anniversary!  :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  BUENOS NOCHES AZ SIDE!!!!  :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 1 2010, 09:34 AM~19209015
> *beer me! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 1 2010, 01:49 PM~19210796
> *beer me
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 1 2010, 07:33 PM~19213843
> *All Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome!! ALWAYS!!!  Jus come out and celebrate our 1 Year Anniversary!   :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 1 2010, 08:34 PM~19214498
> *
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO ROGER  QUE HAY DE NUEVO COMPA?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 PM~19207272
> *i wanna go!!!!!
> *


:uh:  ME TOO!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP BEN!? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 1 2010, 09:34 AM~19209015
> *beer me! :biggrin:
> *


 QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO GUEY!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2010, 04:12 AM~19207978
> *Nah, cuz last time partied with you all hell broke loose! Plus that shit that went down with the midgets was crazy.
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

QVOLE ARIZA WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE 623??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 1 2010, 03:52 PM~19212006
> *ITS MINE PUTO! :biggrin:
> *


nope I replied first ass!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 1 2010, 07:33 PM~19213843
> *All Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome!! ALWAYS!!!  Jus come out and celebrate our 1 Year Anniversary!   :biggrin:
> *


you having beer for all of us right at least for me and mike, and coronas for the RIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

wassssssuuuupppp !!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 1 2010, 11:28 PM~19216450
> *wassssssuuuupppp !!!!
> *


whats gud senor chucky!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

bored just doing some models


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 1 2010, 11:42 PM~19216578
> *bored just doing some models
> *


nice can i have 1 :biggrin: ill buy you an ice T


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 30 2010, 01:58 PM~19201842
> *MY GIFT TO YOU MIKE ...
> 
> 
> ...


daaaammmmnnnn... the shit i would eat out her ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 1 2010, 04:12 AM~19207978
> *Nah, cuz last time partied with you all hell broke loose! Plus that shit that went down with the midgets was crazy.
> *


lol hey but dont bring that midget thing up again cause gato might get mad!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 1 2010, 09:08 PM~19214900
> *:uh:  ME TOO!!!! :biggrin: WHAT UP BEN!? :wave:
> *


whats up cholo???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

skip to minute 3:30  :cheesy:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Dec 1 2010, 06:50 PM~19213436
> *done  :biggrin: pick it up at big ben house friday  uffin:
> I will take it and u can take that to the bank  :rimshot:
> 64 joe  :loco:
> ...


 :biggrin: COOL! THE TOTAL IS 446,735,118 BEERS :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 1 2010, 11:24 PM~19216417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2010, 03:05 AM~19217424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRIPLE OG PLAYA! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2010, 01:47 AM~19217309
> *daaaammmmnnnn... the shit i would eat out her ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


She is bad in her movies !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2010, 01:47 AM~19217309
> *daaaammmmnnnn... the shit i would eat out her ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2010, 01:50 AM~19217314
> *whats up cholo???
> *


:cheesy: JUS HERE CHILL-AXIN HOMIE uffin: WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU BENITO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2010, 01:49 AM~19217312
> *lol  hey but dont bring that midget thing up again cause gato might get mad!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


jajaja who is gato :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 2 2010, 10:47 AM~19219241
> *jajaja who is gato  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 2 2010, 10:53 AM~19219292
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


I DONT MEMER THAT VATO :biggrin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 2 2010, 06:04 AM~19217654
> *:biggrin: COOL! THE TOTAL IS 446,735,118 BEERS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Tomorrow there is a get together at auto culture on 7th ave and roosevelt from 7p.m - 11p.m there will be a hop at 8p.m so come out and support az!!! Ill be there filming! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 2 2010, 02:12 PM~19220677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A TREE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP ART LOKS?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I heard they moved the phoenix lowrider show to May. Has anybody else heard anything?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 1 2010, 09:03 PM~19214843
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO ROGER  QUE HAY DE NUEVO COMPA?
> *


lo mismo de simpre y tu loco


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Dec 2 2010, 05:23 PM~19222422
> *I heard they moved the phoenix lowrider show to May. Has anybody else heard anything?
> *


I heard the same shit = HOT!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 2 2010, 06:19 PM~19222389
> *WHAT UP ART LOKS?
> *


just here og and you!!
went to court today wit my youngin,,,,,
mo money mo money mo money.

sum bulonee!!!!!!!!!

and you og whats good witcha!!!!!






and this dude is :loco:
cutlass 4 sale


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 2 2010, 01:47 AM~19217309
> *daaaammmmnnnn... the shit i would eat out her ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 2 2010, 03:32 PM~19221195
> *Tomorrow there is a get together at auto culture on 7th ave and roosevelt from 7p.m - 11p.m there will be a hop at 8p.m so come out and support az!!! Ill be there filming! Thanks!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2010, 07:13 PM~19222860
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 2 2010, 10:57 AM~19219336
> *I DONT MEMER THAT VATO  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: YOU MEMER! :biggrin: MEMBER!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 2 2010, 06:47 PM~19222642
> *lo mismo de simpre y tu loco
> *


 PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 2 2010, 09:53 PM~19224419
> *:uh: YOU MEMER! :biggrin: MEMBER!
> *


YEAH I MEMER NOW :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Dec 2 2010, 06:23 PM~19222422
> *I heard they moved the phoenix lowrider show to May. Has anybody else heard anything?
> *


   LETS BOYCOTT THAT SHIT THATS TOO DAMN HOT :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 2 2010, 10:20 PM~19224723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 2 2010, 07:49 AM~19217992
> *She is bad in her movies !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: nice
> *


where's the links pues???????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 2 2010, 09:39 AM~19218671
> *:cheesy: JUS HERE CHILL-AXIN HOMIE uffin: WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU BENITO?
> *


same ol shit homie ya sabes!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2010, 07:13 PM~19222860
> *
> *


whats up termite how you doing homie???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 3 2010, 05:52 AM~19226773
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


morning az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 3 2010, 05:56 AM~19226785
> *morning az
> *


what is NEZAHUALCOYOTL?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Morning AZ Siders!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Reserve a table for IDENTITY CC AZ!!!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2010, 03:45 AM~19226527
> *where's the links pues???????
> *


:cheesy: YOU TELL'EM AY!!! :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2010, 03:46 AM~19226530
> *same ol shit homie ya sabes!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: YA SE COMPA!!  AQUI TAMBIEN LO MISMO CHINGADERA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 3 2010, 06:49 AM~19226921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 2 2010, 11:03 PM~19225182
> *   LETS BOYCOTT THAT SHIT THATS TOO DAMN HOT  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


:nono: :nono: IT ISN'T  THAT HOT  IN MAY!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 3 2010, 08:06 AM~19227679
> *:nono: :nono: IT ISN'T  THAT HOT  IN MAY!!! :uh: :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE HELL U SMOKING AGAIN FOOL! :wow: ITS HOTTER THEN A MOFO IN MAY! HELL MARCH HAS BEEN HOT THE THE LRM SHOW! :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 2 2010, 10:20 PM~19224723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB WANT TO WISH EVERYONE A PLEASANT & SAFE WEEKEND.......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 3 2010, 06:49 AM~19226921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 3 2010, 05:52 AM~19226773
> *GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mike!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 3 2010, 06:49 AM~19226921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Reserve a table for IDENTITY CC AZ!!!!!
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 3 2010, 03:01 PM~19230142
> *Sup Mike!
> *


trying to make a dolla out 15cents


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIS IS FOR YOU GOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 3 2010, 03:45 PM~19230420
> *trying to make a dolla out 15cents
> *


get rich or die trying :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 08:32 PM~19185994
> *That for dolly or the kind of trailor where whole car fits on it?
> *


the full hauler trailer


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 3 2010, 06:44 PM~19231734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 3 2010, 06:44 PM~19231734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 3 2010, 06:01 AM~19226801
> *what is NEZAHUALCOYOTL?
> *


a very evil place :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 3 2010, 03:08 PM~19230182
> *        :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP BIG MANDO? HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 3 2010, 07:32 PM~19232114
> *a very evil place :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 3 2010, 10:59 AM~19228453
> *WHAT THE HELL U SMOKING AGAIN FOOL! :wow:  ITS HOTTER THEN A MOFO IN MAY! HELL MARCH HAS BEEN HOT THE THE LRM SHOW!  :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: IF I REMEMBER  WE ALL ALMOST DROWNED AT THIS YEAR'S LRM SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 3 2010, 04:49 PM~19230830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY BUDLIGHT GIRL WAS SO WET SHE DIDNT COULDNT STAND STRAIGHT ANYMORE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 3 2010, 09:54 PM~19233343
> *WHAT UP BIG MANDO? HOW'S IT GOING?
> *


going good homegirl, how you been?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 3 2010, 09:10 PM~19233463
> *:uh: :uh: IF I REMEMBER   WE ALL ALMOST DROWNED AT THIS YEAR'S LRM SHOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


IN recent years fool!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 1 2010, 08:15 PM~19214286
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202104
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 1 2010, 08:15 PM~19214286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Knights Image car club will be there !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!_
:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 4 2010, 10:28 AM~19236010
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


BEER ME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!![/i]


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 3 2010, 03:45 AM~19226527
> *where's the links pues???????
> *


ok go to pornhub.com ,and in the right coner (search) punch in her name then click and there you go any of those Barrio girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its all free you dont have to download nothing !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 4 2010, 03:59 PM~19238066
> *ok go to pornhub.com ,and in the right coner (search) punch in her name then click and there you go any of those Barrio girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its all free you dont have to download nothing !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MAJESTICS CC, good times at the Toy Drive today!! Great turn out. Shows that the Az Side has alot of love for the less fortunate and can come through and help the kids have a Great Christmas this year!!! :biggrin: 
Great to see all the Clubs and Solo riders Support each other and keep our love for Lowriding Alive! :thumbsup: Gets better every year!!
Great weather Great Friends and Great Times!!! :biggrin: 
See everyone next week on the east side.....USO/TECHNIQUES Toy Drive!

Then Society CC Anniversary :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!! :biggrin: PHOENIX RIDERZ TOOK A TRIP DOWN TO TUCSON TODAY TO SUPPORT GROUPE C.C. AND THEIR TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW! :thumbsup: HERE ARE SOME PICS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I HAVE MORE PICS AND I WILL POST LATER!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 4 2010, 07:35 PM~19239498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 4 2010, 12:56 PM~19237073
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!![/i]
> *



thanks for posting!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 4 2010, 07:35 PM~19239498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Mando!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 4 2010, 08:11 PM~19239823
> *thanks for posting!!
> *


Had you in mind when i posted it....
Hope your feeling better.... :happysad:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

PHOENIX MAJESTICS WOULD LOVE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY. EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ARE GONNA MADE A LESS FORTUNATE CHILD HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS. THANKS EACH AND EVERYONE ONE OF YOU THATS WHAT I CALL CLUB UNITY :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are some more pics from the Group Toy Drive from Tucson...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> CONGRATS CHEVY!!
> 
> IDENTITY CC AZ NEWEST MEMBER :biggrin: RECEIVING HIS PLAQUE AND OFFICIAL FULL MEMBER CLUB SHIRT. CONGRATS CHEVY.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

They even had a freaking robot....


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 4 2010, 08:30 PM~19240721
> *PHOENIX MAJESTICS WOULD LOVE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY. EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ARE GONNA MADE A LESS FORTUNATE CHILD HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS. THANKS EACH AND EVERYONE ONE OF YOU THATS WHAT I CALL CLUB UNITY  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 5 2010, 07:41 AM~19243355
> *good morning az
> *


dam Mike, up early catching the beer worm :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice pics Danielson :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 4 2010, 09:30 PM~19240721
> *PHOENIX MAJESTICS WOULD LOVE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY. EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ARE GONNA MADE A LESS FORTUNATE CHILD HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS. THANKS EACH AND EVERYONE ONE OF YOU THATS WHAT I CALL CLUB UNITY  :thumbsup:
> *


This was a good turn out n to see everyone come together for the toy drive every year let's the ppl know the lowrider lifestyle is a positive thing


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 4 2010, 09:30 PM~19240721
> *PHOENIX MAJESTICS WOULD LOVE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY. EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ARE GONNA MADE A LESS FORTUNATE CHILD HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS. THANKS EACH AND EVERYONE ONE OF YOU THATS WHAT I CALL CLUB UNITY  :thumbsup:
> *


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Great time Majestics!!!! Hope to see you all at our event!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 5 2010, 09:28 AM~19243709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEER ME


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 4 2010, 09:32 PM~19240747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > CONGRATS CHEVY!!
> >
> > IDENTITY CC AZ NEWEST MEMBER :biggrin: RECEIVING HIS PLAQUE AND OFFICIAL FULL MEMBER CLUB SHIRT. CONGRATS CHEVY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 5 2010, 11:12 AM~19244207
> *Great time Majestics!!!!  Hope to see you all at our event!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 5 2010, 11:15 AM~19244225
> *HAD ONE AT 3 IN THE MORNING
> 
> BEER ME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Congrads Michael!!!_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hey just want to say thank you all that came out friday night for coming out! Hope to do it again soon!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CAR SHOW AT 15600 N HAYDEN RD IN SCOTTDALE!
ITS OVER AT 6PM!</span>_ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 5 2010, 01:12 PM~19245034
> *Hey just want to say thank you all that came out friday night for coming out! Hope to do it again soon!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

A few pix from the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive are up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM










BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 02:09 PM~19245335
> *A few pix from the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive are up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> :wow:
> 
> ...


 :wow: clean shot mando


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 5 2010, 12:35 PM~19244784
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Congrads Michael!!!
> *


....congrats mikie...  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 02:09 PM~19245335
> *A few pix from the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive are up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mando i will right click save this one  :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 03:09 PM~19245335
> *A few pix from the Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive are up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...


* :wow: SICK FLICK MANDO..........*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Congrads Michael!!!_
> 
> This Homey has been down for his car club and for the lowrider community! :biggrin: taking pics and representing his club each and every car show and picnic he attends. He and his Lady represents all the time!!!
> Congrats Michael from IDENTITY CC AZ
> ...


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 5 2010, 11:12 AM~19244207
> *Great time Majestics!!!!  Hope to see you all at our event!!!
> 
> 
> ...


PHOENIX MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE HOMIES


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 3 2010, 08:47 AM~19227522
> *:cheesy: YOU TELL'EM AY!!! :drama:
> *


pues si... que se ponga las pilas!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 4 2010, 12:56 PM~19237073
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!![/i]
> *


since you say club unity you should post some unity cars que no? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 PM~19249225
> *since you say club unity you should post some unity cars que no? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 5 2010, 01:12 PM~19245034
> *Hey just want to say thank you all that came out friday night for coming out! Hope to do it again soon!
> *


it was ku homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Dec 5 2010, 09:56 PM~19249268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Dec 4 2010, 09:30 PM~19240721
> *PHOENIX MAJESTICS WOULD LOVE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY. EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU ARE GONNA MADE A LESS FORTUNATE CHILD HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS. THANKS EACH AND EVERYONE ONE OF YOU THATS WHAT I CALL CLUB UNITY   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND UNITY C,C, IS HAPPY TO BE PART OF SUCH A GOOD CAUSE WITH GIVES TO THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN... GOD BLESS YOU ALL........ HERE GOES SOME PICS FROM THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE... I KNOW ITS NOT MANDO QUALITY BUT I CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH WITH A DISPOSABLE CAMERA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE GOES SOME PICS FROM THE CRUISE AFTER THE TOY DRIVE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thats all i got homies!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 6 2010, 12:13 AM~19250149
> *thats all i got homies!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB ON POSTING THE PICS FA SHOW :thumbsup: 
I ALWAYS DID LOVE THE WAY YOU GUYS LOW RIDE IN AZ...WILL BE OUT THERE SOON RIDING ALSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

I'M LOOKING SOME RAGS ALL STOCK OR BUILT FOR A GOOD TICKET...I WOULD LIKE A 62 RAG!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

What's up AZ what's going down :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2010, 11:13 PM~19250149
> *thats all i got homies!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


badass pix ben!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2010, 11:13 PM~19250149
> *thats all i got homies!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: NICE PICS BEN!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!  :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Badass pics Benito. That shit was crazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

This weekend was kick ass! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 6 2010, 05:39 AM~19251092
> *:wow: :wow:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MANDO?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2010, 11:08 PM~19250104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I LOOK LIKE SOBER?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice pics Ben. It was cool meeting ya finally homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Dec 5 2010, 11:54 PM~19250408
> *GOOD JOB ON POSTING THE PICS FA SHOW :thumbsup:
> I ALWAYS DID LOVE THE WAY YOU GUYS LOW RIDE IN AZ...WILL BE OUT THERE SOON RIDING ALSO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah homie... there aint nothing but love (no ****) in our big family of lowriding in the big AZ!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 6 2010, 03:16 AM~19250939
> *badass pix ben!
> *


thanks Mando... check out the unity page homie!!!!!!!! 

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 6 2010, 01:17 AM~19250792
> *What's up AZ what's going down  :biggrin:
> *


was up homie ??? how u doin ?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 6 2010, 10:33 AM~19252475
> *thanks Mando... check out the unity page homie!!!!!!!!
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


theres a torta in there big mando :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 PM~19249225
> *since you say club unity you should post some unity cars que no? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > CONGRATS CHEVY!!
> >
> > IDENTITY CC AZ NEWEST MEMBER :biggrin: RECEIVING HIS PLAQUE AND OFFICIAL FULL MEMBER CLUB SHIRT. CONGRATS CHEVY.
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

My Son the Vet

One Sunday, while counting the money in the weekly offering, the pastor of a small Florida church found a pink envelope containing $1000. It happened again the next week. 
The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw a little old lady put the distinctive pink envelope in the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her. 
"Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated. 
"Why yes," she replied, "every week my son sends me money, and I give some of it to the church." 
The pastor replied, "That's wonderful, how much does he send you?" 
The old lady said, "$10,000 a week." 
The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; what does he do for a living?" 
"He is a veterinarian," she answered. 
"That is an honorable profession," the pastor said. "Where does he practice?" 
The old lady said proudly, "In Nevada. He has two cat houses in Las Vegas and one in Reno."
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*THATS HOW WE DO IT HOMIES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fawk Ya and it aint even tuesday yet!!! :biggrin: :wow: 
Nice pics Benito!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 6 2010, 01:14 PM~19253789
> *Fawk Ya and it aint even tuesday yet!!!  :biggrin:  :wow:
> Nice pics Benito!!!
> *


lol thanks bro!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 6 2010, 01:30 PM~19253899
> *What's good AZ
> *


Whats up smiley


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 6 2010, 10:41 AM~19252538
> *was up homie ??? how u doin ?
> *


What up been good what about u


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Dec 6 2010, 03:34 PM~19255027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badass jam right there! Majestics doin it BIG!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 6 2010, 11:32 AM~19252923
> *congratulations EL CHEVY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Dec 6 2010, 03:34 PM~19255027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tight as hell bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Dec 6 2010, 03:34 PM~19255027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is tight. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

<

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2010, 07:50 PM~19258288
> *  :wow:
> *


What up Brotha


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 6 2010, 08:50 PM~19258288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

that last one is for mando!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Dec 6 2010, 03:34 PM~19255027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS TIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Who knows a good window tint man with good prices? PM me please!
Nooooo the Six 4 isnt getting tint!! :biggrin: My daughters new car needs it 

thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2010, 06:32 AM~19261250
> *Who knows a good window tint man with good prices? PM me please!
> Nooooo the Six 4 isnt getting tint!!  :biggrin: My daughters new car needs it
> 
> ...


call me i got you!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 6 2010, 11:51 PM~19260367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:  NOW THAT IS A "REAL TORTA" RIGHT THERRR!!!  :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 6 2010, 11:51 PM~19260370
> *that last one is for  MANDOS69C/10 !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 FIXED! :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE! :thumbsup: RIGHT CLICK AND SAVED THAT ONE!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 6 2010, 07:16 AM~19251318
> *WHATS UP MANDO?
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY!  WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN WITH YOU HOMIE?!?!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 6 2010, 09:20 AM~19251957
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 6 2010, 10:41 AM~19252538
> *was up homie ??? how u doin ?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BILLY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 10:28 AM~19262597
> *:wow: :wow:  NOW THAT IS A "REAL TORTA" RIGHT THERRR!!!  :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


yes she is!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 7 2010, 08:01 AM~19261626
> *call me i got you!!!!
> *


SEE ALL THIS TIME YOU SAID BEN FUCKS WITH YOU TATA!!!!!
SEE HE GONA HOOK YOU UP!!!
GLAD ITS NOT THE :wow: BISCANE :nono: WUDNT LOOK RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 7 2010, 10:59 AM~19262817
> *SEE ALL THIS TIME YOU SAID BEN FUCKS WITH YOU TATA!!!!!
> SEE HE GONA HOOK YOU UP!!!
> GLAD ITS NOT THE :wow:  BISCANE :nono: WUDNT LOOK RIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE PASA CARNAL! :biggrin: WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU!?!?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 7 2010, 10:58 AM~19262802
> *yes she is!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 6 2010, 10:53 AM~19252640
> *theres a torta in there big mando :cheesy:
> *


:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO GUEY!?!? :wave: QUE HAY DE NUEVO CON TIGO?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 10:37 AM~19262656
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY!  WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN WITH YOU HOMIE?!?!
> *


BORED AS FUCK AT WORK! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 11:06 AM~19262885
> *:wave: QUE PASA CARNAL! :biggrin: WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU!?!?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


here at work,,, slow as fuck,, just tryuin to get some cleanup done,,, 
and you bro whats da good word!?!?!?!?
and no **** for the homos that be on that **** shit,, and im not sayin no names but he has a manpurse :cheesy: ,,,oh i mean a satchel :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2010, 11:15 AM~19262940
> *BORED AS FUCK AT WORK! :uh:
> *


:biggrin:  WHAT UP FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 7 2010, 11:49 AM~19263197
> *here at work,,, slow as fuck,, just tryuin to get some cleanup done,,,
> and you bro whats da good word!?!?!?!?
> and no **** for the homos that be on that **** shit,, and im not sayin no names but he has a manpurse :cheesy: ,,,oh i mean a satchel :0
> *


 NUTHIN MUCH WIT ME EITHER  LUNA IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD FOR CLOWNIN' ON HIS "MANPURSE"!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 12:39 PM~19263592
> * NUTHIN MUCH WIT ME EITHER  LUNA IS GONNA PULL YOUR HOMEY CARD FOR CLOWNIN' ON HIS "MANPURSE"!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


its a  damn satchel!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 7 2010, 12:33 PM~19263545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP PEPE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2010, 06:32 AM~19261250
> *Who knows a good window tint man with good prices? PM me please!
> Nooooo the Six 4 isnt getting tint!!  :biggrin: My daughters new car needs it
> 
> ...


buy the tint and a 30pack and cruise over to my house!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 10:28 AM~19262597
> *:wow: :wow:  NOW THAT IS A "REAL TORTA" RIGHT THERRR!!!  :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


Golden Corral torta :cheesy: :cheesy: !


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Did I hear someone say that someone on LIL has a "man-purse" otherwise called a sachel??


*MAS PUTO!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :twak: :squint:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2010, 03:13 PM~19265418
> *Golden Corral torta :cheesy:  :cheesy: !
> *


Any more Golden Corral and she will just be FAT.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2010, 04:50 PM~19265748
> *Any more Golden Corral and she will just be FAT - FUCKING ALL THAT.
> *


You got that right! :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

any body from the west side going to the uce show saturday ??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Dec 7 2010, 04:48 PM~19266298
> *any body from the west side going to the uce show saturday ??
> *


What up Bro


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 7 2010, 09:59 AM~19262817
> *SEE ALL THIS TIME YOU SAID BEN FUCKS WITH YOU TATA!!!!!
> SEE HE GONA HOOK YOU UP!!!
> GLAD ITS NOT THE :wow:  BISCANE :nono: WUDNT LOOK RIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


Ya he hooked me up ........Black spray paint!!!! :wow: See he always fuckin with :biggrin: me!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Dec 7 2010, 04:48 PM~19266298
> *any body from the west side going to the uce show saturday ??
> *


I am but in the LAYITLO TITAN! :biggrin:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 10:28 AM~19262597
> *:wow: :wow:  NOW THAT IS A "REAL TORTA" RIGHT THERRR!!!  :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


yes it is


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

CORONA TIME


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2010, 06:02 PM~19266449
> *Ya he hooked me up ........Black spray paint!!!!  :wow: See he always fuckin with :biggrin:  me!
> *


flat or glossy???
:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Dec 7 2010, 06:05 PM~19266470
> *yes it is
> *


what up lil brudda!!!!


i got some more music for you!!!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 7 2010, 06:31 PM~19266703
> *what up lil brudda!!!!
> i got some more music for you!!!!!
> 
> ...


you working...homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 PM~19249225
> *since you say club unity you should post some unity cars que no? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_UNITY CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 7 2010, 06:38 PM~19266785
> *UNITY CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Last pic is of Central C.C.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats up AZ SIDE!! Anyone know a good Auto electrician, who doesn't charge you the same price as a paint job. I have a 64 impala SS, the fuse box keeps blowing out the tail light fuse every time I put a fuse in. it's probably something simple but I need a new set of eyes to check it out and Im tired of fuckng with it. PM If you know of anyone that can help me out. Prefer someone in the Central PHX, South Phx or west side but am willing to trailer the car anywhere. Gracias, any help is appreciated.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Dec 7 2010, 05:48 PM~19266298
> *any body from the west side going to the uce show saturday ??
> *


Its all freeway . :biggrin: us60 to power then north or 202 to power then south . hope to see some westsiders out .


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2010, 12:47 PM~19263641
> *WHATS UP PEPE?
> *



Que onda compa


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for those of you who gave me info on window tint. Appreciate that! I went with BigBen's Homey. Benito hit me up 1st, Good work and price too :biggrin: 

thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 7 2010, 09:17 PM~19268374
> *Thanks for those of you who gave me info on window tint. Appreciate that! I went with BigBen's Homey. Benito hit me up 1st, Good work and price too :biggrin:
> 
> thanks fellas  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: 'SUP MR. LUNA!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2010, 05:51 PM~19266909
> *Last pic is of Central C.C.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 7 2010, 12:43 PM~19263615
> *its a   damn satchel!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: "I HAD SOME SKITTLES IN THERE!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2010, 12:47 PM~19263631
> *BUDLIGHT-A-THON :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2010, 03:19 PM~19264849
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2010, 04:13 PM~19265418
> *Golden Corral torta :cheesy:  :cheesy: !
> *


:nono: :nono: SHE IS MORE LIKE AN "OLD COUNTRY BUFFET" TORTA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2010, 04:45 PM~19265710
> *Did I hear someone say that someone on LIL has a "man-purse" otherwise called a sachel??
> MAS PUTO!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :twak:  :squint:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 7 2010, 06:14 PM~19266548
> *CORONA TIME
> *


:0 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 10:36 PM~19269115
> *:0 :0 :0 :h5:
> *


sup cochino!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 7 2010, 10:54 PM~19269297
> *sup cochino!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :no: :no: NO NINTENDO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Roll call!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 8 2010, 12:39 AM~19270088
> *Roll call!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 8 2010, 04:50 AM~19270583
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 7 2010, 11:39 PM~19270088
> *IDENTITY CC AZ in the House!! *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it iiiiiiis az 

a lil sneak peak  



















more to come


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:34 AM~19270955
> *what it iiiiiiis az
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:34 AM~19270955
> *what it iiiiiiis az
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> ...


  shits gonna look sick when its done


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

just talked tp LRM and the show its going to be may 15th!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:34 AM~19270955
> *what it iiiiiiis az
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> ...


damn chawps you gona have justin supafly


----------



## BLUTRUTH (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 7 2010, 06:50 AM~19261109
> *THAT SHIT IS TIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLUTRUTH_@Dec 8 2010, 11:23 AM~19272469
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 7 2010, 10:19 PM~19269493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motor boat time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!brlbrlbrlblblrbrblrblrlbrblrlbrlbrlbrl!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6vUwC-YOwA...ayer_detailpage good shit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

we know who this is for..

kool pik


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:34 AM~19270955
> *what it iiiiiiis az
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:34 AM~19270955
> *what it iiiiiiis az
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> ...


:0 :0 :0 LOOKS FAWKEN SICK CHAWPS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 8 2010, 11:07 AM~19272356
> *just talked tp LRM and the show its going to be may 15th!!!!
> *


:scrutinize: ESTAS SEGURO GUEY!?!?!? :squint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 8 2010, 01:07 PM~19273343
> *motor boat time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!brlbrlbrlblblrbrblrblrlbrblrlbrlbrlbrl!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Dec 6 2010, 10:58 PM~19259845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 8 2010, 03:01 PM~19274403
> *we know who this is for..
> 
> kool pik
> ...


  

This pic is Chucky approved! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> This pic is Chucky approved! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:34 AM~19270955
> *what it iiiiiiis az
> 
> a lil sneak peak
> ...



lookin good homie, one day ill be a good painter just like you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  lookin real nice cant wait to see it rollin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2010, 07:47 PM~19277753
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 07:27 PM~19278183
> *
> *


Ride is lookin real good J!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 8 2010, 08:37 PM~19278305
> *Ride is lookin real good J!!!!
> *


Thanks Mr. Luna


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 08:27 PM~19278183
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!! when are we going to do some burn outs in it??????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 8 2010, 08:39 PM~19278326
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ NICE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!! when are we going to do some burn outs in it??????
> *


Hopefully next week we can do burnouts :biggrin: You been doing any burnouts in your car lately?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 08:27 PM~19278183
> *
> *


'SUP JUSTIN :wave: CHAWPS IS GITTIN' DOWN ON YOUR RANFLA HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 8 2010, 08:59 PM~19278554
> *'SUP JUSTIN :wave: CHAWPS IS GITTIN' DOWN ON YOUR RANFLA HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando and I agree that Chawps and Chucky are doing a great job on it, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

whats crackn phoenix ???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Dec 8 2010, 09:28 PM~19278874
> *whats crackn phoenix ???
> *


what's up clickest????? you guys going to the toy drive in east mesa and Society annual???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 8 2010, 04:51 PM~19275643
> *:scrutinize: ESTAS SEGURO GUEY!?!?!? :squint:
> *


simonn just talked to yolanda from lowrider mag weyyyyy!!!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 11:17 PM~19280170
> *:biggrin:
> *


car coming clean justin, but now REGAL time ese sorry


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19280229
> *car coming clean justin, but now REGAL time ese sorry
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 11:25 PM~19280242
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: its looking real nice homie just bring energy drinks for chawps and chucky they dragging homie :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 9 2010, 12:59 AM~19280965
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: its looking real nice homie just bring energy drinks for chawps and chucky they dragging homie :biggrin:
> *


Still here.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2010, 05:16 AM~19281446
> *good morning az
> *


:biggrin: x2!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2010, 05:56 AM~19281679
> *:biggrin: x2!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Mando!! How you been?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 09:00 PM~19278562
> *Thanks Mando and I agree that Chawps and Chucky are doing a great job on it, cant wait to see it done.
> *


:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 9 2010, 06:58 AM~19281691
> *Sup Mando!! How you been?
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPNIN LUNA! I HAVE BEEN DOING GOOD  WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo az


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

just chekin' in. :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 9 2010, 06:56 AM~19281679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 9 2010, 07:24 AM~19281824
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 9 2010, 08:09 AM~19282021
> *what it doo az
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2010, 09:47 AM~19282736
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY "5 BEERS"!!! :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup az side united dreams cc from yuma, az stopping by to show love to az>>>>


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

GOOD AFTERNOON HOMIES :biggrin: HOW'S IT GOING? :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2010, 10:21 AM~19283006
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY "5 BEERS"!!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: I NEED FIVE BEERS!


> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+Dec 9 2010, 11:33 AM~19283513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD OG?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 9 2010, 01:33 AM~19281090
> *Still here.....
> *


fuckin soldiers rite here get down homies ride coming out real clean!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

You cannot imagine how glad I was to get this explanation.

I never understood it before this


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 9 2010, 12:23 PM~19283918
> *fuckin soldiers rite here get down homies ride coming out real clean!!!
> *


We ended up leaving the shop at 4am ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2010, 11:50 AM~19283657
> *:biggrin: I NEED FIVE BEERS!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 9 2010, 12:40 PM~19284031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WERE YOU GUYS WORKING OR WERE YOU GUYS A CHICHI CLUB? :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 9 2010, 08:09 AM~19282021
> *what it doo az
> *



Que rollo mi compa


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2010, 03:51 PM~19285539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WERE YOU GUYS WORKING OR WERE YOU GUYS A CHICHI CLUB? :biggrin:
> *



NO..... T&A caberet :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 9 2010, 11:36 AM~19283530
> *GOOD AFTERNOON HOMIES :biggrin:  HOW'S IT GOING?  :wave:
> *


hey OG i have a video for u from 
the toy drive i made it 6min long 
2 songs i will get it to you some how
what happen to OG sunday  toy drive ??


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 9 2010, 06:21 PM~19286830
> *:wave:
> *


whatz up ben 63 drop top :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Just wanted to thank Mr. Luna, Ese Puppet and Teamblowme602 for reaching out to help me out on my electrical issue. It took me 4 more beers and I figured it out. Next beers are on me homies!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 9 2010, 06:39 PM~19286975
> *NO..... T&A caberet  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 9 2010, 11:36 AM~19283530
> *GOOD AFTERNOON HOMIES :biggrin:  HOW'S IT GOING?  :wave:
> *


:cheesy: BUENOS NOCHES OG PLAYER!!! :wave: HOW ARE YOU!!??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 9 2010, 07:04 PM~19287777
> *Just wanted to thank Mr. Luna, Ese Puppet and Teamblowme602 for reaching out to help me out on my electrical issue. It took me 4 more beers and I figured it out. Next beers are on me homies!!   :thumbsup:
> *


No Problem Bro! I help anyone for a free beer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 9 2010, 11:50 AM~19283657
> *:biggrin: I NEED FIVE BEERS!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: ARE YOU SURE ONLY 5 BEERS!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 9 2010, 06:21 PM~19286830
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 9 2010, 06:49 PM~19287048
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING!!! :wave:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 9 2010, 09:29 PM~19288666
> *No Problem Bro! I help anyone for a free beer!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMM!!!!! Luna thats the true meaning of will work for beer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Dec 9 2010, 11:09 AM~19283333
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


wazzup homie it waz kool meeting u vatos wit central cc see ya out. Again soon


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Dec 9 2010, 06:44 PM~19287012
> *hey OG i have a video for u from
> the toy drive i made it 6min long
> 2 songs i will get it to you some how
> ...


I heard u doing this up where ya posting it at


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s+Dec 9 2010, 06:44 PM~19287012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP MANDO? HOW YOU DOING? I'M GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 9 2010, 11:27 PM~19289863
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP? SEE THE KNIGHTS CRUSING UP 35TH AVE ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, BigMandoAZ

FAWK its early!!!! :biggrin: Sup Bro!

IDENTITY in the house!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>More to come......_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 12:25 AM~19290283
> *COOL I WILL BE AT THE OLD SCHOOL EVENT ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> WHAT UP MANDO?  HOW YOU DOING? I'M GOOD HOMIE
> *


 THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR THAT OG!! :thumbsup: I AM DOING GOOD ALSO  JUS GITTIN READY FOR CHRISTMAS! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 10 2010, 04:01 AM~19290526
> *Lunas64, BigMandoAZ
> 
> FAWK its early!!!! :biggrin: Sup Bro!
> ...


:wave: 'SUP HOMIES! :wow: YOU GUYS ARE UP EARLY TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

This show is free to enter and 250.00 for best of show. 19th and I-10

bikes will be setup has well


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 10 2010, 04:42 AM~19290599
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>More to come......
> *


you have jessus and booty on the truck well jessus did create booty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 10 2010, 04:42 AM~19290599
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>More to come......
> *


the impala mural looks good so far :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 07:07 AM~19291300
> *the impala mural looks good so far  :cheesy:
> *


Very detailed down to the hole in knock off.  Looking good so far.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXROJOE_@Dec 10 2010, 07:57 AM~19291262
> *you have jessus and booty on the truck well jessus did create booty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES HE DID.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 08:07 AM~19291300
> *the impala mural looks good so far  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 08:07 AM~19291300
> *the impala mural looks good so far  :cheesy:
> *


YEPPERS


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 10 2010, 09:24 AM~19291384
> *YEPPERS
> *


is that todds 61?


----------



## elburrito (May 1, 2006)

morning AZ, i have a tub full of lowrider magazines im selling they are from 1999 to 2009 there might be some older than 99. if interested txt me at 623-205-7568


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning az


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Dec 10 2010, 08:43 AM~19291518
> *is that todds 61?
> *


 wheres my tires  :happysad: :biggrin: q vo pinche gooooooose


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 09:16 AM~19291735
> *wheres my tires    :happysad:  :biggrin:  q vo pinche gooooooose
> *


q onda paisa?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Dec 10 2010, 08:43 AM~19291518
> *is that todds 61?
> *


NOPE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 9 2010, 06:39 PM~19286975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE 12


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 10 2010, 04:36 AM~19290593
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


BEER ME


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect+Dec 10 2010, 08:43 AM~19291518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT!

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 10:44 AM~19292399
> *LOOKS LIKE IT!
> 
> LOOKS GOOD!
> *


THANKS DOG


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

here u go muuuuuufuking justin


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

[/quote]
chingon paisano!! :biggrin: nos S time weyyyy


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BAD ASS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 12:07 PM~19293178
> *BAD ASS
> *


q onda?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 12:09 PM~19293195
> *q onda?
> *


BORED AS FUCK AT WORK


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 12:11 PM~19293217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tomorrow :biggrin: right junity's


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 12:12 PM~19293227
> *thats tomorrow :biggrin:  right junity's
> *


AFTER ROYERS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 12:17 PM~19293272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE WE ALL DO NOW A DAYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 12:12 PM~19293223
> *BORED AS FUCK AT WORK
> *



yeah we can tell :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 12:26 PM~19293344
> *yeah we can tell :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Dec 10 2010, 12:19 PM~19293280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 12:30 PM~19293388
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up mikeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 10 2010, 12:36 PM~19293447
> *what up mikeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAITIN ON 5 OCLOCK FOR I COULD KRACK A COLD ONE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR LOOKS GOOD CHAWPER


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 12:01 PM~19293098
> *here u go muuuuuufuking justin
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 11:50 AM~19293559
> *WAITIN ON 5 OCLOCK FOR I COULD KRACK A COLD ONE
> *


What's wrong Loco? Can't sell any pumps?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 10:37 AM~19292338
> *I KNEW IT! WORKING ON SOME ASS!
> 
> MAYBE 12
> *


:biggrin: PINCHE BORRACHO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2010, 01:40 PM~19293915
> *What's wrong Loco?  Can't sell any pumps?
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2010, 07:14 AM~19291327
> *Very detailed down to the hole in knock off.  Looking good so far.
> *


"Thank you for the compliment".............. :twak: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 10 2010, 01:40 PM~19293915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 10 2010, 12:43 PM~19293945
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


  Sup Big Homie!! What are you doing?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2010, 01:40 PM~19293915
> *What's wrong Loco?  Can't sell any pumps?
> *


WANT TO BUY A PUMP? WE CAN PUMP BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 8 2010, 02:54 PM~19274338
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6vUwC-YOwA...ayer_detailpage good shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 12:46 PM~19293972
> *WANT TO BUY A PUMP? WE CAN PUMP BEER! :biggrin:
> *


Doin alot of projects right now......but not specifying any pumps.....sorry


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2010, 01:44 PM~19293952
> *"Thank you for the compliment".............. :twak:  :420:
> *


:biggrin: HE MUST BE TOO BUSY TRYING TO GET TOGETHER ALL THE BEER HE OWES MIKEY!!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 01:46 PM~19293972
> *WANT TO BUY A PUMP? WE CAN PUMP BEER! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: YOU FORGOT TO SAY "NO ****"!!!! :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 10 2010, 01:45 PM~19293961
> * Sup Big Homie!!  What are you doing?
> *


 SAME CHIT DIFFERENT PILE!!! WHAT IS GOIN ON WIT YOU aRT bUCK?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck


ARTS, BENS AND MANDOS O MY
ARTS BENS AND MANDOS O MY.
ARTS BENS AND MANDOS O MY!

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 9 2010, 06:39 PM~19286975
> *NO..... T&A caberet  :biggrin:
> *


we were there last night!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Dec 9 2010, 06:48 PM~19287037
> *whatz up ben 63 drop top  :biggrin:
> *


whats up joe, whats crackin homie????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 9 2010, 09:29 PM~19288666
> *No Problem Bro! I help anyone for a free beer!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit..... you forgot to say"no ****"........
i have a free beer for you to help me out with this blue ball problem!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k tata, you know i get mines!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 9 2010, 09:34 PM~19288717
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO!!! :wave:
> *



que onda mi mando, como estas loco?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 12:01 PM~19293098
> *here u go muuuuuufuking justin
> 
> 
> ...


damn chawps............ looking real nice homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 10 2010, 02:27 PM~19294268
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck
> ARTS, BENS AND MANDOS O MY
> ...


whats up arty art, how you been homeboy..... long time no hear


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Art?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 10 2010, 02:08 PM~19294117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID BEFORE "HOMOS DONT LIKE BEER"


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 03:00 PM~19294566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT, djsire, ART LOKS, unity1963, sixtyfive rag
whats up homies from the big bad AZ SIDE????


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 10 2010, 03:16 PM~19294677
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2010, 02:43 PM~19294409
> *whats up arty art, how you been homeboy..... long time no hear
> *


what up brudda..... been tryin to tend to my youngins bro.... home work home work,,,,

:wow: :wow: check this out ben,,, i found it when i was moving this past weekend,,,, you never answered this number either!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 10 2010, 03:21 PM~19294715
> *what up brudda..... been tryin to tend to my youngins bro.... home work home work,,,,
> 
> :wow:  :wow: check this out ben,,, i found it when i was moving this past weekend,,,, you never answered this number either!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


ITS CUZ HE LIKE THE VIBRATOR!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 03:00 PM~19294566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE VIDEO :biggrin: BUT DAMN DRANK A 40 OZ BEFORE IT LOADED :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 03:26 PM~19294767
> *NICE VIDEO  :biggrin:  BUT DAMN DRANK A 40 OZ BEFORE IT LOADED  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 10 2010, 03:21 PM~19294715
> *what up brudda..... been tryin to tend to my youngins bro.... home work home work,,,,
> 
> :wow:  :wow: check this out ben,,, i found it when i was moving this past weekend,,,, you never answered this number either!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



YOU FOOLS ARE CALLING THE WRONG NUMBER THAT'S WHY HE DON'T ANSWER CALL THIS ONE AND HE'LL ANSWER 


1-800-HOES R US :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 03:27 PM~19294771
> *I WANT ONE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 03:00 PM~19294566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mike you just forgot this pic bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 02:48 PM~19294455
> *Whats crakin Art?
> *


just here chillin watchin a movie ,,,,, slow like mikee....












whats good witcha Big Just!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2010, 03:32 PM~19294803
> *very nice mike you just forgot this pic bro
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: BAD ASS PIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 10 2010, 03:21 PM~19294715
> *what up brudda..... been tryin to tend to my youngins bro.... home work home work,,,,
> 
> :wow:  :wow: check this out ben,,, i found it when i was moving this past weekend,,,, you never answered this number either!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


daaaammmmnnnn homie that was a long ass time ago bro!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 03:29 PM~19294787
> *:biggrin:
> YOU FOOLS ARE CALLING THE WRONG NUMBER THAT'S WHY HE DON'T ANSWER CALL THIS ONE AND HE'LL ANSWER
> 1-800-HOES R US :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 03:25 PM~19294754
> *ITS CUZ HE LIKE THE VIBRATOR!
> *


but you were always barrowing my phone doggy!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 03:29 PM~19294787
> *:biggrin:
> YOU FOOLS ARE CALLING THE WRONG NUMBER THAT'S WHY HE DON'T ANSWER CALL THIS ONE AND HE'LL ANSWER
> 1-800-HOES R US :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol how did you get that number???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2010, 03:35 PM~19294828
> *but you were always barrowing my phone doggy!!!!!
> *


SICK BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2010, 03:38 PM~19294857
> *lol how did you get that number???
> *



YOU MEMBER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY I GAVE IT OUT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN MISS THE GOOD TIMES WE NEED TO HANG OUT HOMIES!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY GATO WHAT THE HELL DID THAT GIRL HAVE ON AT THE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE???? :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 04:07 PM~19295091
> *DAMN MISS THE GOOD TIMES WE NEED TO HANG OUT HOMIES!!!
> *


ANYTIME OG :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 04:08 PM~19295105
> *HEY GATO WHAT THE HELL DID THAT GIRL HAVE ON AT THE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE????  :uh:
> *


I WANT TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 04:16 PM~19295155
> *I WANT TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


 I WENT TO LOOK FOR THEM BUT SHE TOOK THEM OFF GONNA GO LOOK AT HER MYSPACE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 04:18 PM~19295171
> *I WENT TO LOOK FOR THEM BUT SHE TOOK THEM OFF GONNA GO LOOK AT HER MYSPACE
> *


YOU CAN DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 04:24 PM~19295218
> *YOU CAN DO IT :biggrin:
> *


go nana go!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 04:26 PM~19295233
> *go nana go!!!
> *


IT YOUR BIRHTDAY :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 04:27 PM~19295256
> *IT YOUR BIRHTDAY :biggrin:
> *


this guy!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.vevo.com/watch/dr-dre/kush/USUV71002735
WHAT HAPPEND TO THE 64S


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Big Ben's Car































Gato's Car that's the only one I found but there were more :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 10 2010, 04:36 PM~19295342
> *Big Ben's Car
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 10 2010, 02:57 PM~19294534
> *ITS ALL GOOD! :biggrin:
> DAMN! THATS ALOT! HEY HECTOR DO YOU THINK YOU CAN PAY UP BY NEW YEARS? SO WE CAN HAVE A FIRST EVER LAYITLOW NEW YEAR PARTY AT MANDOS HOUSE?
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

TGIF TTT


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 05:40 PM~19295898
> *TGIF      TTT
> *


WAZUP MAC.... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

http://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y350/l...allery68_04.jpg
http://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y350/l...Photo0361Tp.jpg


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 07:29 PM~19296947
> *
> *


sup homie!!!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MIKEYMIKE, childsplay69, LINCOLNSAL, moyamike

:wave: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:06 PM~19297220
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MIKEYMIKE, childsplay69, LINCOLNSAL, moyamike
> 
> ...


Whatup homie... are you getting your bumpers done???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup chucky i wish ese lmao


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 10 2010, 02:35 PM~19294344
> *que onda mi mando, como estas loco?
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA COMPA :thumbsup: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:09 PM~19297234
> *Whatup homie... are you getting your bumpers done???
> *


I wish man, soon tho I hope. :biggrin: You in vegas?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 08:16 PM~19297291
> *I wish man, soon tho I hope.  :biggrin:  You in vegas?
> *


yes he is in vegas memer the couple was going to vegas PIKA PIKA


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 05:42 PM~19295919
> *WAZUP MAC.... :biggrin:
> *


beer,tape, and paint on a friday night... dont get no better


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Dec 10 2010, 08:16 PM~19297291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah in Vegas.. needed a break from tape and lace  :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:09 PM~19297234
> *Whatup homie... are you getting your bumpers done???
> *


YEAH HOMIE THEY IN CALI GETTING CHROMED AND MAYBE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS.. THEY ALOT OF WORK...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:25 PM~19297359
> *Hell yeah in Vegas.. needed a break from tape and lace    :biggrin:
> *


so what you doing on layitlow :angry: bring me something back :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:25 PM~19297359
> *Hell yeah in Vegas.. needed a break from tape and lace    :biggrin:
> *


LOL Yeah I think dreaming about pullin tape means you need a break from it :roflmao: , you guys did badass though, cant wait to see what yall do to it on Monday. Have fun in vegas.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 08:26 PM~19297370
> *so what you doing on layitlow :angry: bring me something back :biggrin:
> *


Waiting for the girls to get ready so we can start the night .... ill bring u an Arizona shot glass :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 08:29 PM~19297389
> *LOL Yeah I think dreaming about pullin tape means you need a break from it :roflmao:  , you guys did badass though, cant wait to see what yall do to it on Monday. Have fun in vegas.
> *


I helped out too fucker :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 08:29 PM~19297389
> *LOL Yeah I think dreaming about pullin tape means you need a break from it :roflmao:  , you guys did badass though, cant wait to see what yall do to it on Monday. Have fun in vegas.
> *


Monday??? :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:32 PM~19297405
> *Monday???  :uh:
> *


LOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:30 PM~19297395
> *Waiting for the girls to get ready so we can start the night ....  ill bring u an Arizona shot glass  :biggrin:
> *


deal make sure its full "no ****" hey tell chawps that we going to t&a's tomorrow :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 08:26 PM~19297369
> *YEAH HOMIE THEY IN CALI GETTING CHROMED AND MAYBE DONE IN A COUPLE WEEKS.. THEY ALOT OF WORK...
> *


Whos chroming them in Cali and is the price better than in Az?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 08:32 PM~19297404
> *I helped out too fucker :angry:
> *


Thanks for helping out Puppet.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 10 2010, 08:47 PM~19297528
> *Thanks for helping out Puppet.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: no prob looking good homie did you get a new phone


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 08:49 PM~19297536
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  no prob looking good homie did you get a new phone
> *


Not yet my grandma sent me one though that should be here Tuesday.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 10 2010, 07:30 PM~19296954
> *sup homie!!!
> *


same ol' chit homie... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 10 2010, 08:30 PM~19297395
> *Waiting for the girls to get ready so we can start the night ....  ill bring u an Arizona shot glass  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Took my ride out for some pix


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 09:28 PM~19297809
> *Just don't bring back the virus :0  :biggrin:
> *


what virus?????? :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 09:26 PM~19297795
> *same ol' chit homie... :biggrin:
> *


corona time or what??? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:37 PM~19297871
> *Took my ride out for some pix
> 
> 
> ...


Chop the top off that mutha :0 :biggrin: 

J/k...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 10 2010, 09:39 PM~19297896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 09:40 PM~19297901
> *Chop the top off that mutha :0  :biggrin:
> 
> J/k...
> *


i was thinking about that! might have to put that on the to do list :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:41 PM~19297917
> *i was thinking about that! might have to put that on the to do list :biggrin:
> *


Walk thru cabin like the old days :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 09:42 PM~19297931
> *Walk thru cabin like the old days :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:42 PM~19297926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:42 PM~19297926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Dec 10 2010, 09:44 PM~19297945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies. I never really take pics of my ride. Took it out for some after I washed it earlier tonight.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 09:41 PM~19297910
> *:0
> Yup....
> *











corona time!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:46 PM~19297971
> *Thanks homies. I never really take pics of my ride. Took it out for some after I washed it earlier tonight.
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 09:40 PM~19297901
> *Chop the top off that mutha :0  :biggrin:
> 
> J/k...
> *


:nono:  JUICE THAT MUTHA SUCKA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:37 PM~19297871
> *Took my ride out for some pix
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 BAD ASS PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 10 2010, 09:49 PM~19297989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 10:45 PM~19297956
> *NICE HOMIE...
> *


WAS UP HOMIE MY HOMIE MAC IS MOVING TO AZ. SOON AND HE PROSPECTING HIS 90 DAYS UP THIS MONTH BUTT WE NEED U TO WELCOME HIM IN TO YOUR CHAPTER . HE BEEN PUTTING IN ALOT OF WORK FOR THE GT FAM HERE SO I KNOW HE WILL DO YOU GOOD . PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 10 2010, 10:48 PM~19298421
> *
> *


sup homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 10 2010, 09:37 PM~19297871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDE AND PIC'S MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 11 2010, 12:08 AM~19299065
> *sup homie!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT UP COMPITA? HOW YOU DOING? HOW'S THE TRUCK DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 11 2010, 01:40 AM~19299432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT THE WAY YOU THOW A FOOTBALL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> THATS NOT THE WAY YOU THOW A FOOTBALL
> 
> Oh, sorry Mr Joe Montana!!!! I dont think we were supposed to care about how she threw the ball! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> how about seen.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > how about seen.......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:42 PM~19297926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLEASE SUPPORT THESE EVENTS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 11 2010, 02:47 AM~19299576
> *WHAT UP COMPITA? HOW YOU DOING? HOW'S THE TRUCK DOING? :biggrin:
> *


'sup homegirl,doing good how about youself and family??the truck it's just seating on the garage for now!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 11 2010, 12:08 AM~19299065
> *sup homie!!!!!!!!!
> *


K transa loco


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_SOME MORE SNEEK PEEK PIC'S OF THE LOWRIDER STYLE TRUCK PROJECT!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 11 2010, 10:26 AM~19300825
> *K transa loco
> *


nada vato y tu que rollo con el chicken?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 11 2010, 11:05 AM~19301067
> *SOME MORE SNEEK PEEK PIC'S OF THE LOWRIDER STYLE TRUCK PROJECT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


murals look killer bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 10 2010, 10:11 PM~19298162
> *WAS UP HOMIE MY HOMIE MAC IS MOVING TO AZ. SOON AND HE PROSPECTING HIS 90 DAYS UP THIS MONTH BUTT WE NEED U TO WELCOME HIM IN TO YOUR CHAPTER . HE BEEN PUTTING IN ALOT OF WORK  FOR THE GT FAM HERE SO I KNOW HE WILL DO YOU GOOD . PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.
> *


thanks jim


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Dec 10 2010, 10:11 PM~19298162
> *WAS UP HOMIE MY HOMIE MAC IS MOVING TO AZ. SOON AND HE PROSPECTING HIS 90 DAYS UP THIS MONTH BUTT WE NEED U TO WELCOME HIM IN TO YOUR CHAPTER . HE BEEN PUTTING IN ALOT OF WORK  FOR THE GT FAM HERE SO I KNOW HE WILL DO YOU GOOD . PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.
> *


U ALREADY KNOW......


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday. I let a *H8R* get the best of me and I over reacted. I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it. Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time. Especially at a toy drive there was no competition. I just don't get it. Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it. I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits. If yours is *going* to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.  I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.  I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *


Bro now that's what's up!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.  I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.  I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *


Right on Bro! I know how u roll and i respect u for it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 07:28 PM~19303739
> *murals look killer bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please come out and support these events.........[/i]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Phoenix Riderz had a great time last night at the Society C.C. 30th Anniversary Celebration! Big Thanks to Society C.C.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 11 2010, 01:39 AM~19299426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:  hno: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 12 2010, 08:08 AM~19306340
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin: visiting whent to PIC A PART 83 caprice new rotors and calipers 3250W broadway rd still there - RT. 66 salvage yard gots a Ford 9'' still there - Aizona vintage 3120grand gots a continental kit good luck


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 12 2010, 10:32 AM~19306982
> *Phoenix Riderz had a great time last night at the Society C.C. 30th Anniversary Celebration!  Big Thanks to Society C.C.
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.  I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.  I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2010, 09:35 AM~19306642
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Good reason to cruise from the Eastside :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 06:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.  I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.  I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Uso &Techniques would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came ot to the toy drive yesterday . Alot of kids will have smiles on there faces . Thank You guys very much


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Technique car club and myself would like to thank:
Society
Identity
Majestics
Sophisticated Few
Solitos
Lowrider Style
Toda Madre
Unique Image
Central
And any other clubs and solo riders that supported us at our first toy drive. Next year we hope it will be bigger and better with the help of all of you.

Thanks again.
Paul Techniques CC


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

sup AZ


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

bank finally gave us the green light and we will be moving the the big AZ (hopefully 30-45 days) looking fer a joby job if anyone knows of something..


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.  I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.  I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> bank finally gave us the green light and we will be moving the the big AZ (hopefully 30-45 days) looking fer a joby job if anyone knows of something
> [/quoteGOODTIMES !!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 12 2010, 03:44 PM~19308947
> *Technique car club and myself would like to thank:
> Society
> Identity
> ...


Homie we had a good time thank you. We will looking forward to chilling wit u vatos again soon.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 12 2010, 03:44 PM~19308947
> *Technique car club and myself would like to thank:
> Society
> Identity
> ...


_You know this man!
Pic's coming soon!!!!!
Club Unity!!!_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause, 

thanks
James USO phx prez


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 09:21 PM~19311662
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> ...


May his son rest in peace , I am sure the Lowriding Community will come together for this cause .


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 09:21 PM~19311662
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> ...



several local pinstripers and other artist will be there selling stuff and striping with all procedes going to benefit the family, hope to see you there


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.  I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.  I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *


thanks USO, its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 08:38 PM~19311848
> *thanks USO, its all good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: We need to remember...... its not about the plaque in the back window, what color shirt you rock...... its about you and what you represent as a person, as a family! The lowrider community is a FAMILY...... remember that!! We need to treat each other with respect. We are what makes things successful.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 12 2010, 09:49 PM~19311970
> *:thumbsup: We need to remember...... its not about the plaque in the back window, what color shirt you rock...... its about you and what you represent as a person, as a family! The lowrider community is a FAMILY...... remember that!! We need to treat each other with respect. We are what makes things successful.
> *


Well said Luna


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 12 2010, 09:49 PM~19311970
> *:thumbsup: We need to remember...... its not about the plaque in the back window, what color shirt you rock...... its about you and what you represent as a person, as a family! The lowrider community is a FAMILY...... remember that!! We need to treat each other with respect. We are what makes things successful.
> *


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 04:32 PM~19309206
> *bank finally gave us the green light and we will be moving the the big AZ (hopefully 30-45 days)    looking fer a joby job if anyone knows of something..
> *



Whats Up Macgyver My brother in springs says you guys are working on his truck now doing it up good. Its been a minute since i moved from springs going through some old posts on other forums brought back memories from back in the day. I'm on the east side hit me up when you get here.


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 09:21 PM~19311662
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 12 2010, 09:49 PM~19311970
> *:thumbsup: We need to remember...... its not about the plaque in the back window, what color shirt you rock...... its about you and what you represent as a person, as a family! The lowrider community is a FAMILY...... remember that!! We need to treat each other with respect. We are what makes things successful.
> *



:thumbsup: Much Respect :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 12 2010, 09:49 PM~19311970
> *:thumbsup: We need to remember...... its not about the plaque in the back window, what color shirt you rock...... its about you and what you represent as a person, as a family! The lowrider community is a FAMILY...... remember that!! We need to treat each other with respect. We are what makes things successful.
> *


*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THE SOUTH SIDE WAS PACKED LIKE A MOFO TODAY THANKS TO OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB..........LIKE OLD TIMES!!!!!!    

*AWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4500 PAGES BABY!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

QUE ONDA MANDITO 69 WHATEVER THE FUCK


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19312652
> *QUE ONDA MANDITO 69 WHATEVER THE FUCK
> *


Que rollo wey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 12 2010, 11:07 PM~19312662
> *Que rollo wey
> *


QUE ONDA PINCHI GUERO??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2010, 11:07 PM~19312671
> *QUE ONDA PINCHI GUERO???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOLOL Damn. Nothing much up here just watching tv.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10

Sup Mando, did you watch the Eagles tonight?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 12 2010, 11:10 PM~19312703
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :yes: YOU KNOW I DID HOMIE!!!  THEM LAME ASS DALLAS FAGBOYS DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 12 2010, 11:09 PM~19312693
> *LOLOL Damn.  Nothing much up here just watching tv.
> *


ORALE PUES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2010, 11:17 PM~19312773
> *:biggrin: :yes: YOU KNOW I DID HOMIE!!!  THEM LAME ASS DALLAS FAGBOYS DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


They are accustomed to losing though I think :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19312652
> *QUE ONDA MANDITO 69 WHATEVER THE FUCK
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI EN LA CASA COMO SIEMPRE AMIGITO!  Y TU QUE HACES?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2010, 11:01 PM~19312606
> *THE SOUTH SIDE WAS PACKED LIKE A MOFO TODAY THANKS TO OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB..........LIKE OLD TIMES!!!!!!
> 
> AWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  4500 PAGES BABY!!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!?!?!?!? :drama:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2010, 11:17 PM~19312773
> *:biggrin: :yes: YOU KNOW I DID HOMIE!!!  THEM LAME ASS DALLAS FAGBOYS DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


EASY WITH THOSE WORDS HOMIE,LAST YEAR U WERE CRYING SO IT'S ALWAYS NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 12 2010, 11:35 PM~19312919
> *EASY WITH THOSE WORDS HOMIE,LAST YEAR U WERE CRYING SO IT'S ALWAYS NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 12 2010, 07:31 PM~19310521
> *Club Unity!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BEER ME


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 13 2010, 09:15 AM~19314384
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD MANDO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312781
> *ORALE PUES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP BEN


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2010, 11:17 PM~19312773
> *:biggrin: :yes: YOU KNOW I DID HOMIE!!!  THEM LAME ASS DALLAS FAGBOYS DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 AL'S GONNA TRY TO PULL YOUR HOMIE CARD AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 13 2010, 09:52 AM~19314568
> *WHATS GOOD MANDO
> *


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE  JUS WATCHING ALL THESE COMMENTATORS HATING ON MY EAGLES FOR LAST NIGHT'S TOUCHDOWN!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 13 2010, 09:56 AM~19314592
> *:0  :0  :0  AL'S GONNA TRY TO PULL YOUR HOMIE CARD AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HE ALREADY DID LAST NIGHT WHEN I WAS TEXTING HIM!!! :rimshot:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 13 2010, 09:56 AM~19314595
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE  JUS WATCHING ALL THESE COMMENTATORS HATING ON MY EAGLES FOR LAST NIGHT'S TOUCHDOWN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: HATERS GONNA HATE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 AM~19314609
> *:biggrin: HE ALREADY DID LAST NIGHT WHEN I WAS TEXTING HIM!!! :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2010, 11:20 PM~19312804
> *:biggrin: PUES AQUI EN LA CASA COMO SIEMPRE AMIGITO!  Y TU QUE HACES?
> *


chillin homeboy!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 12 2010, 11:22 PM~19312821
> *:scrutinize: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!?!?!?!? :drama:
> *


shit homie i know there is someone out there that was taking pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 13 2010, 09:54 AM~19314580
> *:wave: WHAT UP BEN
> *


que onda loco?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, El Azteca 85 Buick


QVOLE CARNAL!!!!!! QUE ROLLO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

24/7 IS LOOKIN FIRME MANDO!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 10:00 PM~19298071
> *i remeber one night you had like 30 of them bottles around your computer.
> thanks homie!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I MEMBER THAT PIC I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THANG!! :wow: 


HEY BUT IF THAT BEER IS SO GOOD WHY YOU GOT TO PUT LIME IN IT FOR????
ONLY THING YOU GOT TO PUT IN BUD LIGHT IS DA ICE CHEST! 

J/K MR T.. I LOVE ME A GOOD CORONA WITH LIME!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19315592
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> I MEMBER THAT PIC I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THANG!! :wow:
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2010, 12:30 PM~19315476
> *shit homie i know there is someone out there that was taking pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COMING SOON.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by melow72_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306242
> *I would like to Apologize for the turn of events after the Toy Drive in Mesa Yesterday.  I let a H8R get the best of me and I over reacted.   I built my car with my own hands from the paint to the interior the engine the hydraulics the undercarriage I did it all, I take pride in it.  Yesterday was a family event, I am trying to show my kids this is not about violence or mad drama this is about family and friends coming together and having a good time.  Especially at a toy drive there was no competition.  I just don't get it.  Lowriding is in my blood I've done it since childhood for me its a way of life not a weekend fad, I live it.   I build for me, not for points and trophies those are just benefits.  If yours is going to be nicer more props to you, but mine is mine I like I built it I drive it it is mine........ :nicoderm:
> *


WELL SAID HOMIE.... 
I HAD A GUY TRY TO TELL ME "YOUR GONA FADE OUT HOMIE, THIS AINT YOU, YOU DONT GOT IT IN YOU. " :wow: :wow: :wow: 
LITLE DID THAT PERSON KNOW THAT I WAS 8 YEARS OLD WHEN I HIT MY 1ST SWITCH, THREE OF MY OLDER COUSINS HAD BAD ASS LIFTED RIDES. 77 MONTE, 64 GALAXIE, AND A78 TBIRD.
AND MY UNCLES FROM HERE WERE IN A CAR CLUB HERE, HE HAD A BAD ASS MONTE LAYED FRAME, AND A BAD ASS ELCO.... I WAS 10 WHEN I SEEN THEM....I REMEBER THEM CARS LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY, FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT I STARED AT EVERY INCH OF THEM!!!!!
IM 3RD GENERATION IN THIS LIFESTYLE,,,,I MISS OUT ALOT.. IM A SINGLE DAD AND MY SONS DRIVIN ME CRAZY!!! BUT MY BOYS COME FIRST.

BUT ILL TELL YOU ONE THING HOMIE,,,,,, UR PRIDE WILL SHOW IN UR RIDE!!!!!

STAY LOW AND SLOW HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 12 2010, 04:32 PM~19309206
> *bank finally gave us the green light and we will be moving the the big AZ (hopefully 30-45 days)    looking fer a joby job if anyone knows of something..
> *


THATS WHATS UP MAC!!!!
GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 09:21 PM~19311662
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> ...


 :angel: 
BEDICIONES TO ALL HIS FAMILY!!!

AND TO ALL OF US!!!
LORD HEAR OUR PRAYERS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19315592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this guy was talking about your haircut. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 13 2010, 01:32 PM~19315881
> *He likes his horse piss straight with no lime. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ur crazy mikeee,,, i had conrolls and rollers like big bens avatar!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

parting out a 77 monte carlo....interior is shot electric windows, electric driver seat, front clip,fenders. trunk, bumpers all PARTED OUT 305 motor, motor runs,!!!!!

IF INTERESTED CALL THIS GUY!!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Low Life Magazine will be launching January 1st 2011
The premier issue is almost done and I'm going to be shooting feature layouts this weekend in PHX for the February issue.
If you would like your ride featured in LLM please send sample pics and contact info to... [email protected]

ATTN AZ Business owners! I'm offering incredible deals on advertising! 
Please contact me for details.....

I need your help AZ to make this successful!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Buy the Bull
A brunette arrives at the stockyard, inspects a bull, and decides she wants to buy it. The man tells her that he will sell it for $599, no less.
After paying him, she drives to the nearest town to send her sister a telegram to tell her the news.

She walks into the telegraph office, and says, "I want to send a telegram to my sister telling her that I've bought a bull for our ranch. 

I need her to hitch the trailer to our pickup truck and drive out here so we can haul it home."

The telegraph operator explains that he'll be glad to help her, and then adds, "It's just 99 cents a word."

Well, after paying for the bull, the brunette only has $1 left. She realizes that she'll only be able to send her sister one word.

After a few minutes of thinking, she nods and says, "I want you to send her the word "comfortable."

The operator shakes his head. "How is she ever going to know it you want her to hitch the trailer to your pickup truck and drive out here to haul that bull back to your ranch if you send her just the word Comfortable?

The brunette explains, "My sister's blonde. The word's big. She'll read it very slowly...........com-for-da-bull


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DEFINITIONS FOR PARENTS 
DEFINITIONS FOR PARENTS 

AMNESIA: condition that enables a woman who has gone through labor to have sex again. 

DUMBWAITER: One who asks if the kids would care to order dessert. 

FAMILY PLANNING: The art of spacing your children the proper distance apart to keep you on the edge of financial disaster. 

FEEDBACK: The inevitable result when the baby doesnt appreciate the strained carrots. 

FULL NAME: What you call you child when you're mad at him. 

GRANDPARENTS: The people who think your children are wonderful even though they're sure youre not raising them right. 

HEARSAY: What toddlers do when anyone mutters a dirty word. 

IMPREGNABLE: A woman whose memory of labor is still vivid. 

INDEPENDENT: How we want our children to be as long as they do everything we say. 

OW: The first word spoken by children with older siblings. 

PRENATAL: When your life was still somewhat your own. 

PUDDLE: A small body of water that draws other small bodies wearing dry shoes into it. 

SHOW OFF: A child who is more talented than yours. 

STERILIZE: What you do to your first babys pacifier by boiling it and to your last baby's pacifier by blowing on it. 

TOP BUNK: Where you should never put a child wearing Super-man jammies. 

TWO-MINUTE WARNING: When the babys face turns red and she begins to make those familiar grunting noises. 

VERBAL: Able to whine in words. 

WHODUNIT: None of the kids that live in your house.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2010, 12:31 PM~19315488
> *que onda loco?
> *


chillin homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey Al i got some new cd's for you!!!
:0 :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 04:37 PM~19317198
> *hey Al i got some new cd's for you!!!
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> ...


can i get the 2 on top and 5 on the bottom?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 03:37 PM~19317198
> *hey Al i got some new cd's for you!!!
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> ...


Sweet! Hope the two on top didnt get scratched from her nips!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 13 2010, 04:41 PM~19317238
> *can i get the 2 on top and 5 on the bottom?
> *


the 5 on the bottom are bootlegs. :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:10 PM~19317494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:10 PM~19317494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Send me a flyer when its done and ill put it in the magazine bro. Or any other upcoming events.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 13 2010, 04:18 PM~19317047
> *chillin homie
> *


where you been homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:10 PM~19317494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 AM~19314609
> *
> *


all yours homie!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:38 PM~19317766
> *all yours homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot mando!!!!!
i was gonna make burgers for dinner tonite    


maybe ill just have........


A TORTA!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:38 PM~19317766
> *all yours homie!!
> 
> 
> ...




Damn thats enough nalga for everyone in AZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 13 2010, 05:25 PM~19317623
> *where you been homie?
> *


just been workin homie tryin to make that money :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Dec 13 2010, 06:33 PM~19318209
> *Damn thats enough nalga for everyone in AZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: and then some :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dont you just love the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 07:02 PM~19318459
> *dont you just love the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah WET chicks are cool :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well i got to get out of here party people........

well tomorrows  tuesday........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

What up to all the carnales and carnalitas in this thred and to my jente and new family from identity and to my good homie MR.Art lok$ and if I missed u what up to u family ......good nite my jentes and new family EL CHEVY


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 07:02 PM~19318459
> *dont you just love the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 12 2010, 10:01 PM~19312606
> *THE SOUTH SIDE WAS PACKED LIKE A MOFO TODAY THANKS TO OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB..........LIKE OLD TIMES!!!!!!
> 
> AWWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  4500 PAGES BABY!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 13 2010, 05:38 PM~19317766
> *all yours homie!!
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 13 2010, 10:52 PM~19320854
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


 :wow: :dunno: :biggrin: what it doooooooo moe cushin for the pushin type huuuuuh :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 10:17 PM~19320492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Que rollo mi paisa


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo mi compa pitirijas


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 08:02 PM~19318990
> *well i got to get out of here party people........
> 
> well tomorrows   tuesday........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :cheesy:
> ...





OH HELL THE FUCK YEAH :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Dec 13 2010, 08:26 PM~19319972
> *What up to all the carnales and carnalitas in this thred and to my jente and new family from identity  and to my good homie MR.Art lok$ and if I missed u what up to u family ......good nite my jentes and new family EL CHEVY
> *


Sup Bro ! Whats Crakin!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> that there is the money shot :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Dec 13 2010, 11:24 PM~19321145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what it doo muuuufukas bout to get ready to get back on the grind 
let me throw on the jam to get me motivated :biggrin: 






das ma shiiiit :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2010, 04:22 AM~19322054
> *Sup Bro ! Whats Crakin!
> *


whats good Al


----------



## wynsue (Dec 14, 2010)

And all the the rust free classics just chillin all over AZ.


Jordan Retro Shoes


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> > that there is the money shot :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> trudat... to bad the pic wasnt shot from the other end


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 07:25 AM~19322481
> *trudat... to bad the pic wasnt shot from the other end
> *



like this :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 










:biggrin: alright off to work


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2010, 07:36 AM~19322540
> *like this  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue: :run: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 05:54 PM~19317895
> *thanks alot mando!!!!!
> i was gonna make burgers for dinner tonite
> maybe ill just have........
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 13 2010, 06:47 PM~19318311
> *just been workin homie tryin to make that money  :biggrin:
> *


shit make some for me too!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320314
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whats up chuck????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 10:17 PM~19320492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same to you homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

\


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:29 AM~19323134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:03 AM~19322985
> *shit make some for me too!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow: awesome


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 10:29 AM~19323134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q onda mando!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2010, 07:36 AM~19322540
> *like this  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:  hno: AY DIOS MIO!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 14 2010, 10:02 AM~19323373
> *q onda mando!!!!
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS MIRANDO LAS COCHINAS!!  QUE ROLLO CON TIGO VIEJON?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:29 AM~19323134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER</span> RIGHT THERE ! :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 11:01 PM~19320952
> *:wow:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  what it doooooooo moe cushin for the pushin type huuuuuh  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: THAT WOULD A "BIG 10-4" GHOST RIDER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 14 2010, 10:09 AM~19323432
> *WINNER</span> RIGHT THERE ! :tongue:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 10:17 AM~19323469
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!
> *


NOT SHIT JUST CHECKING OUT SOME TORTA'S


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:01 AM~19322974
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  OK AZ SIDE  LET US ALL WELCOME BACK OUR TRUE AZ SIDE COCHINO BIG BEN a.k.a. "THE CABARET KING"!!!! :h5: NICE PICS HOMIE FOR "TORTA TUESDAYS"!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 14 2010, 10:19 AM~19323476
> *
> NOT SHIT JUST CHECKING OUT SOME TORTA'S
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And a hopping video you won't believe!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 10:35 AM~19323603
> *:biggrin:  OK AZ SIDE  LET US ALL WELCOME BACK OUR TRUE AZ SIDE COCHINO BIG BEN a.k.a. "THE CABARET KING"!!!! :h5: NICE PICS HOMIE FOR "TORTA TUESDAYS"!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 10:07 AM~19323411
> *:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS MIRANDO LAS COCHINAS!!  QUE ROLLO CON TIGO VIEJON?
> *


nada posting up cochinas homie its tuesday q no!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 14 2010, 10:46 AM~19323683
> *nada posting up cochinas homie its tuesday q no!!!!!
> *


Que onda junity?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Dec 13 2010, 09:26 PM~19319972
> *What up to all the carnales and carnalitas in this thred and to my jente and new family from identity  and to my good homie MR.Art lok$ and if I missed u what up to u family ......good nite my jentes and new family EL CHEVY
> *


you know whats up carnal... just work and home!!!!
glad to here Bout the IDENTITY family,!!!!
Ya Sabes Carnal!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:03 AM~19322985
> *shit make some for me too!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
this is how we get some money big ben,,,,,,gas up the tre!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 10:35 AM~19323603
> *:biggrin:  OK AZ SIDE  LET US ALL WELCOME BACK OUR TRUE AZ SIDE COCHINO BIG BEN a.k.a. "THE CABARET KING"!!!! :h5: NICE PICS HOMIE FOR "TORTA TUESDAYS"!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you crazy homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

pinches maniaaaaaaks :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2010, 01:36 PM~19324857
> *pinches maniaaaaaaks :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 01:39 PM~19324877
> *:yes:
> *


q onda fluffy :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

az side thats my contribution to torta tuesday!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:28 PM~19325248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:22 PM~19325197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I SEE BEN IS BACK ON THE PAYROLL! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pictures everybody!!! :biggrin:  

CLub Unity........Lowrider Family.......One Town Different Plaques but we all Homies! blah blah blah......Oh shit! I'm sounding alot like somebody I know......
just kidding, nobody get your feathers in a bunch......... :biggrin: 

What up AZ-SIDE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 03:23 PM~19325717
> *Nice pictures everybody!!! :biggrin:
> 
> CLub Unity........Lowrider Family.......One Town Different Plaques but we all Homies! blah blah blah......Oh shit! I'm sounding alot like somebody I know......
> ...


BLAH BLAH BLAH! JUST BEER ME! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:30 PM~19325266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MULTI TASKING! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 02:48 PM~19325871
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH! JUST BEER ME! :biggrin:
> *


You want a water beer>>>>>budlight


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 04:06 PM~19325994
> *You want a water beer>>>>>budlight
> *


I'LL TAKE THAT OR SOME OF YOUR HORSE PISS>>>>>CORONA.

IM NOT BEERIST. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:32 PM~19325297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



He's BAAAAAACCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

UNITY IS A EQUAL OPPORTUNITY BORRACHO ASSOCIATION


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 03:23 PM~19325717
> *Nice pictures everybody!!! :biggrin:
> 
> CLub Unity........Lowrider Family.......One Town Different Plaques but we all Homies! blah blah blah......Oh shit! I'm sounding alot like somebody I know......
> ...


 :uh: lol!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:28 PM~19325248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Now This Is Funny!!!

Sheriff's Car 
The Kern County, California, Sheriff's Department orders plain white patrol units and has the graphics applied locally. In this case, what they ordered was not quite what they got. 
This car was driven for 1 week before an officer noticed what the graphics company employee did on the passenger side of the car. The employee did this on his last day working for the graphics company before he retired.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ART LOKS, SS520, rgarcia15928, unity_mike, El Azteca 85 Buick, Art Buck, J2theCHI


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 14 2010, 04:20 PM~19326082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ART! ANOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 04:28 PM~19326158
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP ART! ANOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE?
> *


half and half.......

just got back from mesa courts with my oldest son,,,hopefullyhe straitens up!!

he got lucky gracias adios!

just here doin some qoutes..

BEER ME! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 14 2010, 04:31 PM~19326187
> *half and half.......
> 
> just got back from mesa courts with my oldest son,,,hopefullyhe straitens up!!
> ...


 :biggrin: I GOT U


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 14 2010, 04:38 PM~19326217
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 14 2010, 03:19 PM~19326077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.....a few tenant improvement projects......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 04:39 PM~19326231
> *:biggrin:
> yup.....a few tenant improvement projects......
> *


THEY NEED A MEH1CR45-3-2/2CRE16-50 3X460. I'll hook you up for $30,000 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 03:43 PM~19326254
> *THEY NEED A MEH1CR45-3-2/2CRE16-50 3X460. I'll hook you up for $30,000 :biggrin:
> *


sorry......I may be specifying recirc pumps only!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 04:39 PM~19326231
> *:biggrin:
> yup.....a few tenant improvement projects......
> *


THEY NEED WOOD FLOORING,,,,, I GOT IT $3.99 S/F ITS THE SHIT THAT IS GONNA BE THE IN THING :naughty: NEXT YEAR !!!!!

IF NOT I GOT SOME VINYL FOR .79 S/F!

LET ME KNOW ILL GIVE YOU A QUOTE! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 13 2010, 04:29 AM~19313643
> *Club Unity!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whos Linc is this? Saw it Sunday in AV...... :| 

Now I gotta go lift my chit...... :|


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19315592
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> I MEMBER THAT PIC I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THANG!! :wow:
> ...


 :0 :0 

That one pic of the 2 bottles is an old one...I'll create another one this Friday!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2010, 05:21 PM~19326531
> *:0  :0
> 
> That one pic of the 2 bottles is an old one...I'll create another one this Friday!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 04:12 PM~19326028
> *I'LL TAKE THAT OR SOME OF YOUR HORSE PISS>>>>>CORONA.
> 
> IM NOT BEERIST. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

You sure liked horse piss when we kicked it.....NO ****!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 14 2010, 05:22 PM~19326544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, MIRACLE



ITS A MIRACLE
AND ART LOKS
AND YOU KNOW WHY HES IN HERE........TATA PERV 

TORTA TUESDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 14 2010, 05:18 PM~19327027
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, MIRACLE
> ITS A MIRACLE
> ...


Just reading the funny quotes Bro!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 01:28 PM~19324786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> My contributions to Torta Tuesday!!! Gawwwwd Daaaaammmmm! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 14 2010, 06:23 PM~19327757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 14 2010, 07:23 PM~19327757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Identity got fuuuuuuucked up at this celebration!!!! Great times too! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 14 2010, 02:34 PM~19325322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mando????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 03:04 PM~19325573
> *I SEE BEN IS BACK ON THE PAYROLL! :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 03:23 PM~19325717
> *Nice pictures everybody!!! :biggrin:
> 
> CLub Unity........Lowrider Family.......One Town Different Plaques but we all Homies! blah blah blah......Oh shit! I'm sounding alot like somebody I know......
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dont say his name cause hector will get mad!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:28 PM~19325248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 03:48 PM~19325871
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH! JUST BEER ME! :biggrin:
> *


lol stupid mike!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 04:12 PM~19326028
> *I'LL TAKE THAT OR SOME OF YOUR HORSE PISS>>>>>CORONA.
> 
> IM NOT BEERIST. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 14 2010, 04:18 PM~19326064
> *He's BAAAAAACCCCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 14 2010, 04:38 PM~19326217
> *
> *


why dont you ever write anything rogelio???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ben'sCustomWheels 6990 * 

Knightstalker 5109 
MANDOS69C/10 5034 
OGPLAYER 2981 
azmobn06 2892 
INSIDIOUS 2822 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
BigMandoAZ 2646 
ART LOKS 2488 
Art Buck 2258 
TROUBLE 2219 
unity_mike 2213 
locdownmexikan 1997 
JEN IN PHX 1939 
357IN602 1777 
big ray 1526 
Lowrider Style CC 1510 
Lunas64 1492 
regal85 1481 
New-Image-soldier 1456 
Justin-Az 1435 
TRUDAWG 1053 
MARINATE 1047 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016 
PHX CUSTOM TEES 914 
LADY C 827 
DeeLoc 795 
smiley_62 767 
lil ese 764 
DIRTY SOUTH 657 
gzking 600 
YOUNG ROGUE 587 
D.J. Midnite 568 
PHXROJOE 539


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328907
> *regal85 1482  *  :biggrin:
> New-Image-soldier 1456
> Justin-Az 1435
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > My contributions to Torta Tuesday!!! Gawwwwd Daaaaammmmm! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, 155-80-13




:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328907
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>azmobn06 2892
> INSIDIOUS 2822
> BUBBZinAZ 2689
> ...


Dam...is that it :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 08:12 PM~19328769
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dont say his name cause hector will get mad!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk
> *


LOL! I was not talking about Hector..............I was referring to this politician that I know....... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 14 2010, 05:26 PM~19326576
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2010, 09:02 PM~19329357
> *Dam...is that it :biggrin:
> *


post whore!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 10:41 PM~19329741
> *LOL!  I was not talking about Hector..............I was referring to this politician that I know....... :biggrin:
> *


:x: :x:  IS IT AL LUNA!?!?!?!?  :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328907
> *<span style=\'color:green\'> MANDOS69C/10 5034  :thumbsup:
> OGPLAYER 2981
> azmobn06 2892
> ...


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328907
> *Justin-Az 1435
> TRUDAWG 1053
> MARINATE 1047
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 09:46 PM~19329799
> *:x: :x:  IS IT AL LUNA!?!?!?!?  :x: :x:
> *


No........It was not LUNA. I was just messing around..........................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19329791
> *post whore!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 09:57 PM~19329943
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


you are actually worse than Termite......... :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 14 2010, 11:16 AM~19323906
> *Que onda junity?
> *


sup junity wanabe :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 11:04 PM~19330031
> *you are actually worse than Termite......... :0
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 14 2010, 11:10 PM~19330123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 10:54 PM~19329903
> *
> *



1400 were pics of Pontiacs


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2010, 10:02 PM~19329357
> *Dam...is that it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 10:41 PM~19329741
> *LOL!  I was not talking about Hector..............I was referring to this politician that I know....... :biggrin:
> *


yeah right!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19329791
> *post whore!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 10:57 PM~19329936
> *No........It was not LUNA. I was just messing around..........................
> *


now you have to tell us!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 14 2010, 11:04 PM~19330031
> *you are actually worse than Termite......... :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 12:09 AM~19330599
> *1400 were pics of Pontiacs
> *


i know huh.... pinchi guero feo!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328907
> *
> Wow! Top 20 and not even trying! LOL![/i] *


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:29 AM~19323134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  az ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 12:09 AM~19330599
> *1400 were pics of Pontiacs
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 07:06 AM~19331614
> *
> Wow! Top 20 and not even trying! LOL!
> *


:biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE GONNA PAY UNITY MIKE ALL THE BEERS YOU OWE HIM  HE IS GONNA NEED HELP DRINKIN' THEM! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2010, 03:34 AM~19331170
> *i know huh.... pinchi guero feo!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN HOMIE :wow: YOU WERE UP EARLY TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!  uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 15 2010, 08:50 AM~19332190
> *:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 07:12 AM~19331643
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 07:06 AM~19331614
> *
> Wow! Top 20 and not even trying! LOL!
> *


under cover post whore... :biggrin: j/k Hector


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 15 2010, 08:43 AM~19332141
> *:biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE GONNA PAY UNITY MIKE ALL THE BEERS YOU OWE HIM  HE IS GONNA NEED HELP DRINKIN' THEM! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2010, 03:30 AM~19331163
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328907
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ART LOKS 2488
> Art Buck 2258
> TROUBLE 2219
> ...



NEXT MONTH IM GONA BE AN OG MEMBER,,,,,,,, AND ALL MY POSTS WILL BE IN THE CABERAT :naughty:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 15 2010, 11:18 AM~19333428
> *TTT
> *


LONG TIME NO SEE... WHATS UP SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 AM~19333156
> *NEXT MONTH IM GONA BE AN OG MEMBER,,,,,,,, AND ALL MY POSTS WILL BE IN THE CABERAT :naughty:
> *


ACTUALLY U WILL BE A FULL MEMBER NOT OG YET :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Dec 14 2010, 04:38 PM~19326217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 15 2010, 11:27 AM~19333482
> *ACTUALLY U WILL BE A FULL MEMBER NOT OG YET  :biggrin:
> *


OH :werd: 
WHAT HE SAID! :wow:
AND IT WILL BE A NEW YEAR,,,,,,,,, I THINK I WILL HAVE WAITED LONG ENUFF..

THIS NEW YEAR IS GONNA BRING ME GOOD THINGS,,, IM NOT GONA LET NOTHING GET ME DOWN,,,,,

FORWARDS EVER BACKWARDS NEVER!

WITH THAT IN MIND,,,,,,


IM GONA SEE ABOUT JOINING A CAR CLUB......
I GOT MY MIND MADE UP.....
JUST HOPE THAT THEY EXCEPT ME. :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 11:52 AM~19333632
> *OH :werd:
> WHAT HE SAID! :wow:
> AND IT WILL BE A NEW YEAR,,,,,,,,, I THINK I WILL HAVE WAITED LONG ENUFF..
> ...


WELL SINCE ALL OUR EX MEMBERS ARE JOINING INDENTITY.....
IAM GUESSING ... INDENTITY.
AND IF U ARE WE WISH U DA BEST.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 12:49 PM~19333955
> *WELL SINCE ALL OUR EX MEMBERS ARE JOINING INDENTITY.....
> IAM GUESSING ... INDENTITY
> *


WHO IS :wow: INDENTITY :wow: 
AND WHERE ARE THEY FROM??
:happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 12:59 PM~19334034
> *WHO IS  :wow: INDENTITY :wow:
> AND WHERE ARE THEY FROM??
> :happysad:
> *


LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 01:09 PM~19334080
> *LOL!
> *


BEEN WANING TO CALL YOU ON THAT ONE FOR A LONG TIME,,,, BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD LEAVE THAT TO MR BUCK

ITS ALL GOOD HECTOR!
YOU KNOW WHATS UP BRO!!!
TTT!!!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 12:49 PM~19333955
> *WELL SINCE ALL OUR EX MEMBERS ARE JOINING INDENTITY.....
> IAM GUESSING ... INDENTITY.
> AND IF U ARE WE WISH U DA BEST.
> *


Really, What's the point of posting that Hector?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 12:49 PM~19333955
> *WELL SINCE ALL OUR EX MEMBERS ARE JOINING INDENTITY.....
> IAM GUESSING ... INDENTITY.
> AND IF U ARE WE WISH U DA BEST.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19334186
> *Really, What's the point of posting that Hector?
> *


x81


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19334186
> *Really, What's the point of posting that Hector?
> *


KINDA THE FIRST THING I THOUGHT CARNAL. :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:30 PM~19334247
> *KINDA THE FIRST THING I THOUGHT CARNAL.  :wow:
> *


anyone is free to go to a club where they think they fit better!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 11:49 AM~19333955
> *WELL SINCE ALL OUR EX MEMBERS ARE JOINING INDENTITY.....
> IAM GUESSING ... INDENTITY.
> AND IF U ARE WE WISH U DA BEST.
> *


I am going to leave this one alone.......But PLEASE at least give us the respect to Spell IDENTITY correctly!!! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 01:31 PM~19334254
> *anyone is free to go to a club where they think they fit better!!
> *


STRIP CLUB! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
AND FIT IN AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE!!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:32 PM~19334261
> *I am going to leave this one alone.......But PLEASE at least give us the respect to Spell IDENTITY correctly!!! :uh:
> *


AINT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE AT WORK!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:33 PM~19334264
> *STRIP CLUB! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> AND FIT IN AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE!!!!! :0
> *


true!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:32 PM~19334261
> *I am going to leave this one alone.......But PLEASE at least give us the respect to Spell IDENTITY correctly!!! :uh:
> *


tata you no fun jk much respect ese


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:34 PM~19334284
> *AINT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE AT WORK!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:34 PM~19334284
> *AINT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE AT WORK!
> *


shiiiit!!!!!! he pays the cost to be the boSSSSSSs!!! doughnuts everyday lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 12:40 PM~19334342
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


This wont get your ass in IDENTITY!!!! LOL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:40 PM~19334342
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


tata said that your homie card been pulled NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:41 PM~19334364
> *This wont get your ass in IDENTITY!!!! LOL
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would only get tata on your ass!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 01:31 PM~19334254
> *anyone is free to go to a club where they think they fit better!!
> *


Your exactly right!! You get in, where you fit in!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

had a good time at the society anniversary :thumbsup: Thank You


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 15 2010, 01:43 PM~19334382
> *Your exactly right!! You get in, where you fit in!
> *


 :biggrin: I mean


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:41 PM~19334364
> *This wont get your ass in IDENTITY!!!! LOL
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD TATA....

IM LAFFING SO DAM HARD IM :TEARZ:

IS THIS BETTER????















AND JUST THINK IF I WERE TO JOIN IDENTITY,,, THEN I WOULD HAVE TO RESPECT YOU :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

CAUSE IF NOT.........




FINED !!!FINED!!! FINED!!!! FINED!!!! FINED!!!


FUCK, YOU WUD HAVE ME PAYIN FOR VEGAS! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> MY BAD TATA....
> 
> IM LAFFING SO DAM HARD IM :TEARZ:
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:49 PM~19334438
> *MY BAD TATA....
> 
> IM LAFFING SO DAM HARD IM :TEARZ:
> ...


tata if thats you who the gay son? art loks or mando lol sorry mando :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 01:43 PM~19334380
> *that would only get tata on your ass!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AINT GETTIN NONE OF THIS!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:53 PM~19334485
> *AINT GETTIN NONE OF THIS!
> 
> 
> ...


not yet homie :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 01:51 PM~19334464
> *:biggrin:
> tata if thats you who the gay son? art loks or mando lol sorry mando :biggrin:
> *


EL CUCUI!!! :0 


J/K RUDY DONT WANT YOU TO THIS TO ME!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 15 2010, 01:43 PM~19334383
> * had a good time at the society anniversary :thumbsup: Thank You
> *


Thanks for making it out!! Good to see you out there!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup Homies....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 01:54 PM~19334498
> *not yet homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

For some reason I think this thread is gonna blow up tonite......Im jus sayin!!! :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 01:56 PM~19334512
> *Wassssup Homies....
> *


sup chucky :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19334518
> *For some reason I think this thread is gonna blow up tonite......Im jus sayin!!! :0
> *


OKaaaaay!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 01:56 PM~19334512
> *Wassssup Homies....
> *











WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 01:56 PM~19334513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19334519
> *sup chucky :biggrin:
> *




What up homie...you comming to the shop tonight so we can finish Justins car??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 02:01 PM~19334568
> *What up homie...you comming to the shop tonight so we can finish Justins car??
> *


nah i was there till 2 am ese and gota work tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19334186
> *Really, What's the point of posting that Hector?
> *


OK! NOW I CAN SAY IT!


































JK
I GOT EVERYONE!!!
YOU KNOW WE LOVE US SOME IDENTITY!!!
WE LOVE US SOME ART TOO!
NO ****!
JUST PLAYING LIKE A FEW OF US DO.
LOOK AT FUNNY PICS OF LUNA. LOL!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 02:06 PM~19334621
> *OK! NOW I CAN SAY IT!
> JK
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:04 PM~19334600
> *nah i was there till 2 am ese and gota work tonite :biggrin:
> *


Call in fool.... hey y'all kno as soon as justins shit gets finished, he's gonna bypass knightstalker for the king of posts :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 02:08 PM~19334639
> *Call in fool.... hey y'all kno as soon as justins shit gets finished, he's gonna bypass knightstalker for the king of posts  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but knightstalker has a life so its not the same status lol :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup mike!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:10 PM~19334656
> *yeah but knightstalker has a life so its not the same status lol :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup clemente!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Justin-Az, Teamblowme602, 64sub, EsePuppet, azrdr, childsplay69, CLEMENTE, ART LOKS, Lunas64


:wave:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 15 2010, 02:06 PM~19334621
> *OK! NOW I CAN SAY IT!
> JK
> I GOT EVERYONE!!!
> ...


KOO


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:18 PM~19334738
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, ART LOKS, CLEMENTE, Lunas64
> :wave:
> *


sup ese!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:19 PM~19334745
> *sup ese!!!!
> *


que rollo ese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:19 PM~19334755
> *que rollo ese
> *


nada wey que haces guey!!!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Justin-Az, Teamblowme602, 64sub, azrdr, childsplay69, ART LOKS, Lunas64



What is up fellas whats new???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 15 2010, 01:43 PM~19334382
> *Your exactly right!! You get in, where you fit in!
> *


AND YOU KNOW WHAT HOMIE... 
I MET ALOT OF FIRME GENTE,,,,,AZ HAS ALOT OF BAD ASS CLUBS!!!!

BESIDES AZ A WHOLE... I AM PART OF A CLUB.... 
CUZ I,LIKE ALL THE CLUBS IN HERE REP!











SOME JUST DO IT WITH MORE STYLE AND CLASS. SOME JUST DOIT IT STRAIT UP!
BUT WE ARE JUDGED BY ARE PEERS........
AND GOT ALOT OF DAM GOOD ASS PEERS.
(NO ****)


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:17 PM~19334734
> *sup clemente!!!
> *


whats up with u ese


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:18 PM~19334738
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Justin-Az, Teamblowme602, 64sub, EsePuppet, azrdr, childsplay69, CLEMENTE, ART LOKS, Lunas64
> :wave:
> *


WHATS GOOD WIT YOUR 1400 PONTIAC POSTING PICTURE ASS JUSTIN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:20 PM~19334767
> *Justin-Az, Teamblowme602, 64sub, azrdr, childsplay69, ART LOKS, Lunas64
> What is up fellas whats new???
> *


how bout me fool  :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:21 PM~19334770
> *AND YOU KNOW WHAT HOMIE...
> I MET ALOT OF FIRME GENTE,,,,,AZ HAS ALOT OF BAD ASS CLUBS!!!!
> 
> ...




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:21 PM~19334780
> *whats up with u ese
> *


chillin being lazy at the chante homie!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:22 PM~19334786
> *how bout me fool   :biggrin:
> *


 que onda ese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:24 PM~19334800
> *que onda ese
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:23 PM~19334794
> *chillin being lazy at the chante homie!!!!
> *


me to just got homie from work at one


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:20 PM~19334761
> *nada wey que haces guey!!!!!!
> *


not much just got home , so doing little as possible


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:22 PM~19334783
> *WHATS GOOD WIT YOUR 1400 PONTIAC POSTING PICTURE ASS JUSTIN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL, Problems that bout it.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:20 PM~19334767
> *Justin-Az, Teamblowme602, 64sub, azrdr, childsplay69, ART LOKS, Lunas64
> What is up fellas whats new???
> *


WHATS UP CLEMENTE!!!
HEY WE LOVES US SOME CLEMENTE TOO RIGHT HECTOR!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:26 PM~19334825
> *WHATS UP CLEMENTE!!!
> HEY WE LOVES US SOME CLEMENTE TOO RIGHT HECTOR!!!!
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK MY BAD IS THIS BETTER CLEMENTE! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 AM~19333156
> *NEXT MONTH IM GONA BE AN OG MEMBER,,,,,,,, AND ALL MY POSTS WILL BE IN THE CABERAT :naughty:
> *


Hell Yeah, cabnt wait till i make it a year but no novelas in the caberet :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:27 PM~19334836
> *:uh:
> *


were did that picture come from its foto shopped


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 11:52 AM~19333632
> *OH :werd:
> WHAT HE SAID! :wow:
> AND IT WILL BE A NEW YEAR,,,,,,,,, I THINK I WILL HAVE WAITED LONG ENUFF..
> ...


Good choice about joining a club, I think next year Ill try to join one also.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:35 PM~19334890
> *Good choice about joining a club, I think next year Ill try to join one also.
> *


I tought you were going to lowrider style


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 15 2010, 02:12 PM~19334672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP HOMIES?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:35 PM~19334887
> *were did that picture come from its foto shopped
> *


no you were drunk lol


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 15 2010, 02:37 PM~19334908
> *WAS UP HOMIES?
> *


sup junity :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:37 PM~19334905
> *I tought you were going to lowrider style
> *


No


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:57 PM~19334518
> *For some reason I think this thread is gonna blow up tonite......Im jus sayin!!! :0
> *


Oh shit...get da gas masks.. tata had beans for lunch.....lol














j/k :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:38 PM~19334918
> *No
> *


really why not!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:35 PM~19334887
> *were did that picture come from its foto shopped
> *


YOU TALKIN ABOUT THE FINGER???????
WE HAD TO PRY IT AWAY FROM THIS!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:37 PM~19334905
> *I tought you were going to lowrider style
> *


NAW MAN MEMBER HE WAS CALLED A CRACKER WHEN HE POSTED HIS PIC UP... HECTOR DONT WANT HIM OR HIS BUCKET.


WAIT ITS NOT A BUCKET NO MORE....... :wow: :wow:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:40 PM~19334938
> *YOU TALKIN ABOUT THE FINGER???????
> WE HAD TO PRY IT AWAY FROM THIS!
> 
> ...



oh ya my bad that is me :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:45 PM~19334962
> *NAW MAN MEMBER HE WAS CALLED A CRACKER WHEN HE POSTED HIS PIC UP... HECTOR DONT WANT HIM OR HIS BUCKET.
> WAIT ITS NOT A BUCKET NO MORE....... :wow:  :wow:
> *


nope not no moe q no justin!!!!! :biggrin: he a cracker tough jajaja jk justin


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 15 2010, 02:38 PM~19334914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT BUDLIGHT IN THERE?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 15 2010, 02:48 PM~19335001
> *WORKING MY ASS OFF TODAY!
> 
> IS THAT BUDLIGHT IN THERE?
> *


mike its wed ese chill hold your horses!!!!!! and no its corona


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:47 PM~19334988
> *nope not no moe q no justin!!!!! :biggrin:  he a cracker tough jajaja jk justin
> *


I am a cracker


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> WORKING MY ASS OFF TODAY!
> good make my $$$ nika :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 15 2010, 02:45 PM~19334962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 15 2010, 02:39 PM~19334927
> *Oh shit...get da gas masks.. tata had beans for lunch.....lol
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING HOMIE!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > WORKING MY ASS OFF TODAY!
> > good make my $$$ nika :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Send some that $$$ my way so I can quit hustling.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:49 PM~19335013
> *I am a cracker
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:52 PM~19335051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I just read through a bunch of *BULLSHIT*!! :roflmao: 

What's up AZ-SIDE!!!!! 


and that is my WORD of the day!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19335068
> *I just read through a bunch of BULLSHIT!! :roflmao:
> 
> What's up AZ-SIDE!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 15 2010, 02:48 PM~19335001
> *WORKING MY ASS OFF TODAY!
> 
> IS THAT BUDLIGHT IN THERE?
> *


MAN YOU GOT HIM FUCKED UP MIKEE
DAT WAS 2 BUDLIGHTS IN THERE!!!!




HE HAD A 3RD ONE AND WAS GONNA PUT IT IN HIS CUP BUT THIS VATO JAKKED HIM FOR IT WHEN HE BLINKED :wow: ......................................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19335068
> *I just read through a bunch of BULLSHIT HOMIE!
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>WORD OF THE DAY! :wow:*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:39 PM~19334928
> *really why not!!!!!
> *


I will not join any club till my cars ready bcuz regardless what club I think if cars flying plaque you represent a entire club so must come correct with your ride.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:59 PM~19335124
> *I will not join any club till my cars ready bcuz regardless what club I think if cars flying plaque you represent a entire club so must come correct with your ride.
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:59 PM~19335122
> *WHAT UP MR BUCK!!!!!
> WHATS UP WIT YOU AND UR BULLSHIT</span> HOMIE!
> 
> ...


mr buck don't give a fuck!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19335065
> *LOLOLOL
> *


WE ALL LOVE US SOME JUSTIN TOO!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:26 PM~19334825
> *WHATS UP CLEMENTE!!!
> HEY WE LOVES US SOME CLEMENTE TOO RIGHT HECTOR!!!!
> 
> ...


YEPPERS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:38 PM~19334918
> *No
> *


OH COME ON JUSTIN! WE DONT BITE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:45 PM~19334962
> *NAW MAN MEMBER HE WAS CALLED A CRACKER WHEN HE POSTED HIS PIC UP... HECTOR DONT WANT HIM OR HIS BUCKET.
> WAIT ITS NOT A BUCKET NO MORE....... :wow:  :wow:
> *


GOOD ONE ART!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 15 2010, 01:59 PM~19335122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sapponing ESE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 15 2010, 02:59 PM~19335124
> *I will not join any club till my cars ready bcuz regardless what club I think if cars flying plaque you represent a entire club so must come correct with your ride.
> *


GOOD ANSWER!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 03:20 PM~19335312
> *working my nalgas off!
> sapponing ESE
> *


just chillin ese!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 03:20 PM~19335312
> *working my nalgas off!
> sapponing ESE
> *


WE LOVE US SOME ART BUCK TO  
BUT THIS AS CLOSE AS I GET TO FUCKIN WITH U ART BUCK hno:
THE CUBE








CUZ WERD ON THE STREET IS THAT YOU DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

CUZ WERD ON THE STREET IS THAT YOU DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!
***** I TOLD YA :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Daughter
A woman, her husband, and their three rambunctious young sons were in their car waiting at a traffic. 
The woman glanced over at the car next them, noticing a blissfully happy mother with her baby daughter. 
Looking at her husband she said, "As soon as I lose my weight from the last baby, I want to try for a daughter." 
The husband reached up to the dash, grabbed an open box of snacks, and said, "Here, have another cookie."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 04:05 PM~19335631
> *Daughter
> A woman, her husband, and their three rambunctious young sons were in their car waiting at a traffic.
> The woman glanced over at the car next them, noticing a blissfully happy mother with her baby daughter.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn Whats up AZSIDE! A lot of BULLSHIT>>>>(word of the day) goin down here today! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 15 2010, 04:19 PM~19335761
> *Damn Whats up AZSIDE! A lot of BULLSHIT>>>>(word of the day) goin down here today!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


what up Mando.......did you get that pm????
i believe its the portable one..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  WHAT THE FUCK IS GOINGS ON UP IN HERE!!!!  :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 04:22 PM~19335788
> *what up Mando.......did you get that pm????
> i believe its the portable one..
> *


yeah bro thanks! Ill take a look at it when I get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 12:59 PM~19334034
> *WHO IS  :wow: IDENTITY :wow:
> AND WHERE ARE THEY FROM??
> :happysad:
> *


its been a long hard year for me but this is where i started with all of the AZ SIDE!!!

I JOKE AND PLAY ALOT, BUT I COME WITH MAD RESPECT!
SO TO ALL OF YOU AZ SIDERS THAT HAVE WELCOMED ME,,, IM GONNA POST UP SOME THX FOR TODOS!!!!

SHIT HAPPENS!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 15 2010, 04:22 PM~19335793
> *:biggrin: BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LONGS WONGS WAS NICE!
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS VIDEO WAS IRONIC!!!!!!  
WASNT IT EL CHEVY!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 02:27 PM~19335375
> *WE LOVE US SOME ART BUCK TO
> BUT THIS AS CLOSE AS I GET TO FUCKIN WITH U ART BUCK hno:
> THE CUBE
> ...


 :biggrin: boing!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS ONE I GOT CLOWNED ON....
SOMEBODY TOLD ME ROLLN SHUDDA BEEN THERE,,,, SHIT I WAS READY TO BATTLE COMPITA JACK!!!!!

JUST KIDDIN COMPITA  

HEY BUT I CAN HIT MY OWN SWITCH QUE NO???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONE MY SONE CAME TO WITH ME,,, HE WAS NERVOUS,,,
BUT IN THE END IT WAS THE BEST TIME I HAD CUZ I HAD MY SON WITH ME!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS ONE WAS A CO PRODUCTION....

I MISSED OUT ON THIS GIG,,,,
SO ALL THE PICS WERE PROVIDED BY 

LIL BEN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES PASSING TRU


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS ONE WAS ONE WHERE I GOT FUUUUUUUUCKED UP!!!!!

HADNT BEEN OUT TO A SHOW IN MONTHS AND EVERYBODY SHOWED ME LOVE!!!
THX AGAIN!
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

EVEN THE IDENTITY YOUNGINS ARE DOIN IT!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND WE ALL KNOW WHO THIS CRAZY PIASA IS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

EVEN THE ICE CREAM VATOS IN AZ BE DIPPIN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND I DONT EVEN GOT TO SAY NADA BOUT THIS CLIP!!
IT JUST SHOWS WHATS UP!!!!!
  
SWEET LINEUP!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GOT TO SEE HOW THE AZ SIDE COMES TOGETHER FOR A HOMEGIRL!
YOU GENTE ARE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PART 2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PART 3

ONE OF MY FAVS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS HOW ITS DONE IN THE AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







THX FRANK THAX COMPITA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONE WAS MY FAVORITE.
BUT WE STARTED GETTING COMPLAINTS ABOUT THE NUDITY ON THIS THREAD.
SO I WASNT ABLE TO PUT ALL THE PICS I TOOK INSIDE ON THIS ONE!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 8 Members: 97TownCar, BIGRICHSPIRIT, ART LOKS, gzking, Justin-Az, knightowl480, Art Buck, CHEVYMAN480

Full house


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr+Dec 15 2010, 01:22 PM~19334186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X870


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BULLSHIT</span> DIFFERENT DAY!!!!!




CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL OF THE REPLIES TO MY BULLSHIT TOMORROW! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 04:50 PM~19335984
> *EVEN THE IDENTITY YOUNGINS ARE DOIN IT!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boy! He'll be back out with it soon. He is working on it!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19329791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was about to say the same :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19329791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 AM~19333156
> *NEXT MONTH IM GONA BE AN OG MEMBER,,,,,,,, AND ALL MY POSTS WILL BE IN THE CABERAT :naughty:
> *


No more OG Members, just Full Member status


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 15 2010, 01:56 PM~19334512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Homies!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 02:37 PM~19334905
> *I tought you were going to lowrider style
> *


 what are u try to say homie ??????



LOWRIDERSTYLE CAR CLUB TTMFT



:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 15 2010, 07:27 PM~19337524
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 07:28 PM~19337535
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 15 2010, 07:30 PM~19337544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Dec 15 2010, 07:18 PM~19337404
> *what are u try to say homie ??????
> LOWRIDERSTYLE CAR CLUB TTMFT
> :biggrin:
> *


trying to say about what homie!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup J whats good carnal


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 07:43 PM~19337677
> *sup J whats good carnal
> *


you talking to me :uh: 























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 07:44 PM~19337695
> *you talking to me :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was talking to jacob but whats up termite!!!!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie my bad :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 07:45 PM~19337703
> *I was talking to jacob but whats up termite!!!!!!
> *


oh. Ok.......just not alot of people know my real name since it starts with a j...but I got a new name now...look at my sig :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Dec 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19337732
> *was up homie my bad :biggrin:
> *


its all good ese whats good carnal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Dec 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19337732
> *was up homie my bad :biggrin:
> *


its all good ese whats good carnal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 07:50 PM~19337739
> *oh. Ok.......just not alot of people know my real name since it starts with a j...but I got a new name now...look at my sig :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


fuckin ALWAYS jajaja you crazy mr DRUNK lol


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

working homie and you wats good. do you know if there is anything going on this weekend ?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

MY85TOY PHX AZ, jachavez22, BigMandoAZ, EsePuppet

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 15 2010, 08:03 PM~19337805
> *MY85TOY PHX AZ, jachavez22, BigMandoAZ, EsePuppet
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 07:53 PM~19337758
> *fuckin ALWAYS jajaja you crazy mr DRUNK lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 15 2010, 06:53 PM~19337758
> *fuckin ALWAYS jajaja you crazy mr DRUNK lol
> *


AZMOBN has alot of alias'

Termite
Flaco
Fall Guy
......................an the list goes on and on................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 08:40 PM~19338094
> *AZMOBN has alot of alias'
> 
> Termite
> ...


 :0 

Gumby
Slice
Termite-nator
.........

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 07:42 PM~19338111
> *:0
> 
> Gumby
> ...


OK.........who calls you "Termite-nator" ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 08:51 PM~19338202
> *OK.........who calls you "Termite-nator" ?
> *


 :biggrin: 

just saying.............


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alot of BULLSHIT earlier......sure is quiet :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 15 2010, 03:08 PM~19334639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LETS FOCUS ON WORKING TOGETHER AND TRYING TO MAKE A POSITIVE DIFFERENT TOGETHER.  :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 15 2010, 11:07 PM~19339188
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


:scrutinize: DAMN... GUESS I'VE BEEN SLACKING :wow: 

Who posted in: O.G. AZ side!
Poster Posts
Ben'sCustomWheels 6997
*Knightstalker 5110*
MANDOS69C/10 5049
OGPLAYER 2981
azmobn06 2907
INSIDIOUS 2822
BUBBZinAZ 2689
BigMandoAZ 2652
ART LOKS 2534
Art Buck 2267
TROUBLE 2219
unity_mike 2216
locdownmexikan 1997
JEN IN PHX 1939
357IN602 1777
big ray 1526
Lowrider Style CC 1520
Lunas64 1496
regal85 1491
New-Image-soldier 1456
Justin-Az 1453
TRUDAWG 1053
MARINATE 1047
Rascal King 1032
Blue7 1016
PHX CUSTOM TEES 914
LADY C 827
DeeLoc 795
smiley_62 767
lil ese 764
DIRTY SOUTH 657
gzking 601
YOUNG ROGUE 587
D.J. Midnite 568
PHXROJOE 539
Cadi4life 489
compita 486
BIGRICHSPIRIT 484
EsePuppet 461
remione1 459
ARIZA70 457
smiley602 393
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 392
l/t1 359
73 Riviera 357
BIG CHANO 338
caddy_teXxx 323
ISPRAYPPG 320
blazed out 314
TRU CRUIZERS 290
GLENDALE GRL 285
ForeverMobinChevys 282
PURO CERVANTES 268
I. K. Rico 266
RedDog 262
cadillac jay 262
childsplay69 242
Twiins 239
ROLL'N 229
SPIRITRUNNER74 226
beanerman 220
Riderz-4-Life 216
unity1963 211
cutlass.hopper 210
87CADDY 210
djsire 203
azroller 198
PHXKSTM 192
MISS *V* 183
joe 2 64s 178
refined93 173
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167
mxcn_roc 160
CHUCKS66 157
primer665 157
toons 156
purecandy az 155
j_mann 150
sixninebuicks 145
HATERADE 142


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

U


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

POST


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

WHORES


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late night on justinAZs ride....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I like them swirls childsplay


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2010, 11:45 PM~19340166
> *I like them swirls childsplay
> *


Thanks homie... just hoping when its all done, people will like it :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 12:17 AM~19340472
> *Thanks homie... just hoping when its all done, people will like it :happysad:
> *


You guys done at shop now? Anyway bro dont worry about what people think much as its looking sick and you and Chawps really got down on it.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 16 2010, 12:20 AM~19340494
> *You guys done at shop now? Anyway bro dont worry about what people think much as its looking sick and you and Chawps really got down on it.
> *


We are leaving right now... really tired bro... gonna try and finish it tomorrow so Alex can do his thing on it...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 AM~19340531
> *We are leaving right now... really tired bro... gonna try and finish it tomorrow so Alex can do his thing on it...
> *


I cant wait to see what Alex does on it, my plan is to tell him to do whatever he wants but keep it oldschool.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 12:17 AM~19340472
> *Thanks homie... just hoping when its all done, people will like it :happysad:
> *


damn homie looking real nice!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 16 2010, 12:34 AM~19340630
> *I cant wait to see what Alex does on it, my plan is to tell him to do whatever he wants but keep it oldschool.
> *


 damn justin your ride is coming out bad ass homie.... i give you props homie!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 12:57 AM~19340797
> *damn justin your ride is coming out bad ass homie.... i give you props homie!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Ben, still got long way to go though to be as clean as your ride.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 16 2010, 12:57 AM~19340803
> *Thanks Ben, still got long way to go though to be as clean as your ride.
> *


YOURS IS TURNING OUT TO BE REAL NICE HOMIE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 01:02 AM~19340826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Smiley faces  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 12:56 AM~19340791
> *damn homie looking real nice!!!!!
> *


Thx Ben ... should have some updated photos tomorrow if all goes well


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 16 2010, 01:10 AM~19340871
> *Damn Smiley faces    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Dec 15 2010, 11:31 PM~19340027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 01:02 AM~19340826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 11:43 PM~19340146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 01:06 AM~19340846
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2010, 11:32 PM~19340046
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 04:09 AM~19341212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is bad :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s+Dec 15 2010, 07:18 PM~19337404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA TERMITE? I NEED TO GO PICK UP MY CHARGER! HOW COLD ARE THE CORONAS AT YOUR PAD?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 01:02 AM~19340826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We got a winner!!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Goose?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 08:29 AM~19341963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Soda Me!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 11:40 PM~19340111
> *Late night on justinAZs ride....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> daaaaayum :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doooooo az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 06:47 AM~19341467
> *bitch is bad :biggrin:
> *


yup :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 09:12 AM~19342254
> *what it doooooo az
> *


whats crackin homie?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:14 AM~19342270
> *whats crackin homie?
> *



nothing much about to be heading back to the shop


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 16 2010, 09:01 AM~19342178
> *Soda Me!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T HAVE NO SODA! HOW ABOUT SOME KOOL-AID?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 09:21 AM~19342320
> *nothing much about to be heading back to the shop
> *


HUSTLER! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:14 AM~19342270
> *whats crackin homie?
> *


WHAT YOU DOING BEN?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 09:12 AM~19342254
> *what it doooooo az
> *


:wave: x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:14 AM~19342270
> *whats crackin homie?
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO!!! :wave:  NICE PICS YOU POSTED!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 09:23 AM~19342348
> *WHAT YOU DOING BEN?
> *


:biggrin: 'SAPPNIN DRUNK MIKEY MIKE!!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 09:21 AM~19342320
> *nothing much about to be heading back to the shop
> *


where is the shop at bro?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 09:23 AM~19342348
> *WHAT YOU DOING BEN?
> *


smoking crack.... lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 16 2010, 09:33 AM~19342418
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO!!! :wave:  NICE PICS YOU POSTED!!! :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


gracias..... copy and paste!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 16 2010, 09:36 AM~19342437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PASS THAT SHIT *****!....LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:35 AM~19342431
> *
> *


hno:  :wow: hno:  :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 AM~19342443
> *where is the shop at bro?
> *


:biggrin: I KNOW! I KNOW!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:38 AM~19342451
> *gracias..... copy and paste!!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 09:37 AM~19342443
> *where is the shop at bro?
> *



65th and northern right on grand


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 10:01 AM~19342648
> *65th and northern right on grand
> *


NOT THE STRIP CLUB! YOUR SHOP! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 09:40 AM~19342476
> *MAKING MONEY  TO  BUY SOME BUDLIGHTS!
> PASS THAT SHIT *****!....LOL
> *


 FIXED! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 10:03 AM~19342667
> *NOT THE STRIP CLUB! YOUR SHOP! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: Q-VO ART :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 16 2010, 10:05 AM~19342699
> * FIXED! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW ME SO WELL! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 16 2010, 10:10 AM~19342736
> *:wave: Q-VO ART :loco: :biggrin:
> *


whats up carnal just here at work again,,, i think i mught do some work today :biggrin: 


hey we gona hang out and party saturday if you wanna come by homie  

sorry no coronas,,,, maybe just a keg a bud light :cheesy: i get thirsty.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

what up!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 16 2010, 10:45 AM~19343029
> *what up!
> *


mr buck well top of the morning to ya!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 10:47 AM~19343049
> *
> *


what up Mr C!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 11:15 AM~19343253
> *what up Mr C!
> *


chillin here at work homie, do you have black wall tires on your truck?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 11:28 AM~19343349
> *chillin here at work homie, do you have black wall tires on your truck?
> *


ya had to settle for them man its my work truck but im get new rims and tires 520s
for when i hit da shows..... ya feel me!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 10:13 AM~19343244
> *mr buck well top of the morning to ya!
> *


'Sup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 16 2010, 11:36 AM~19343414
> *'Sup
> *


here at work bro hows trix?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 10:18 AM~19342792
> *whats up carnal just here at work again,,, i think i mught do some work today :biggrin:
> hey we gona hang out and party saturday if you wanna come by homie
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup mike!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 10:12 AM~19342754
> *:biggrin: YOU KNOW ME SO WELL! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 12:34 PM~19343844
> *sup mike!!!!!
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO COMPA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 16 2010, 10:45 AM~19343029
> *what up!
> *


:wave:  NUTHIN!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 10:18 AM~19342792
> *whats up carnal just here at work again,,, i think i mught do some work today :biggrin:
> hey we gona hang out and party saturday if you wanna come by homie
> 
> ...


:biggrin:  WHEN AND WHERE CARNAL?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 09:21 AM~19342324
> *I DON'T HAVE NO SODA! HOW ABOUT SOME KOOL-AID?
> *


DAT WILL WORK!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 11:34 AM~19343399
> *ya had to settle for them man its my work truck but im get new rims and tires 520s
> for when i hit da shows..... ya feel me!
> *


orale  , i was just askin cause i saw your truck on 18th st and van buren last night but i saw black tires so i thought i might of been a different truck


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 16 2010, 12:34 PM~19343844
> *sup mike!!!!!
> *


sup ese :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 16 2010, 11:36 AM~19343414
> *'Sup
> *


'sup :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 16 2010, 12:34 PM~19343844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pay me my Beer first! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 11:50 AM~19343512
> *:biggrin:
> *


you know you invited too mikey.......just wudnt be right not invited you to a bud light keg.

it be like NOT inviting the hamburgler to macdonalds


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 16 2010, 01:36 PM~19344314
> *:biggrin:  WHEN AND WHERE CARNAL?
> *


1
saturday evening, 17 st and palm lane,,,,, i usaully throw a big as party, pig, kegs, pisto, party favors :naughty: , but baseball hasnt been very good to me this year.... my son broke a dam back window to a 2000 sumpin tahoe.... chaching, cost me $320 to fix, so come by and drank a cold one with me!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 01:56 PM~19344457
> *orale   , i was just askin cause i saw your truck on 18th st and van buren last night but i saw black tires so i thought i might of been a different truck
> *


ok i was at da alamo wit my son get some pizza and wings and drank........
thats my story and im stickin to it...

whats ur alibi :naughty: :squint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 02:18 PM~19344610
> *you know you invited too mikey.......just wudnt be right not invited you to a bud light keg.
> 
> it be like NOT inviting the hamburgler to macdonalds
> *


ITS LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 02:31 PM~19344707
> *ITS LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND NO JELLY
> *


THATS WHATS UP MIKEY!!! :biggrin: 
THIS BE A FAMILY THANG,,, SO JUST COME WIT DA JOKE LIKE YOU DO ON HERE! :biggrin:
WE GOT YOUNGINS TOO SO BRING UR BABYS TOO HOMIE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 02:34 PM~19344724
> *THATS WHATS UP MIKEY!!!  :biggrin:
> THIS BE A FAMILY THANG,,, SO JUST COME WIT DA JOKE LIKE YOU DO ON HERE! :biggrin:
> WE GOT YOUNGINS TOO SO BRING UR BABYS TOO HOMIE!
> *


4 SURE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 01:58 PM~19344471
> *'sup  :biggrin:
> *


HEY CURTIS YOU INVITED TO HOMIE , NOTHIN SPECIAL, BUT COME BY AND HAVE A COLD ONE WIT ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 02:23 PM~19344652
> *ok i was at da alamo wit my son get some pizza and wings and drank........
> thats my story and im stickin to it...
> 
> ...


i was on my to this chicks house with some little cesars pizza and some drank :biggrin: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 02:46 PM~19344821
> *HEY CURTIS YOU INVITED TO HOMIE , NOTHIN SPECIAL, BUT COME BY AND HAVE A COLD ONE WIT ME!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 02:54 PM~19344882
> *i was on my to this chicks house with some little cesars pizza and some drank :biggrin:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


good alibi


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 02:15 PM~19344580
> *sup G!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 16 2010, 03:04 PM~19344982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

its quiet in here! :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 03:00 PM~19344948
> *good alibi
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 04:46 PM~19345820
> *its quiet in here! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 04:46 PM~19345820
> *its quiet in here! :0
> 
> 
> ...


WANT TO GET IT PACKED IN HERE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 16 2010, 04:47 PM~19345831
> *:biggrin:
> *


was this you last nite ??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 04:52 PM~19345873
> *WANT TO GET IT PACKED IN HERE?
> *


:yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 08:43 AM~19342044
> *QUE ONDA TERMITE? I NEED TO GO PICK UP MY CHARGER! HOW COLD ARE THE CORONAS AT YOUR PAD?
> *


Friday afternoon!

The Coronas are very cold!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 16 2010, 10:18 AM~19342792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fellas!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 05:57 PM~19346359
> *Sup fellas!
> *


ok Mr T 
where you went to my cantone to pick up them cd's ..............around da corner

saturday come buy and have a cold one wit me!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 05:54 PM~19346337
> *Friday afternoon!
> 
> The Coronas are very cold!
> *


damn got to work ill call you right after!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 05:57 PM~19346359
> *Sup fellas!
> *


sup ese!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 06:01 PM~19346397
> *ok Mr T
> where you went to my cantone to pick up them cd's ..............around da corner
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 16 2010, 06:02 PM~19346407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, hit me up, Mr. Drunk needs to get drunk :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 16 2010, 04:55 PM~19345900
> *was this you last nite ??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 06:12 PM~19346497
> *Cool, hit me up, Mr. Drunk needs to get drunk :biggrin:
> *


me 2 holmes


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 09:21 PM~19311662
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> ...


ROLL OUT FOR THE CAUSE ON SATURDAY............


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Dec 16 2010, 08:16 PM~19347572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 05:57 PM~19346359
> *Sup fellas!
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

*The ULTIMATE in women's body piercing. Biggest turn on for guys! * 

Men all over are urging their wives and sweethearts to get this 'chic' procedure.
The going rate now exceeds $10,000. however, many men feel it is worth it .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 16 2010, 09:40 AM~19342476
> *PASS THAT SHIT *****!....LOL
> *


you didnt put in on this *****!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 10:01 AM~19342648
> *65th and northern right on grand
> *


thats ku homie, now i know!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 16 2010, 09:55 PM~19348577
> *The ULTIMATE in women's body piercing. Biggest turn on for guys!
> 
> Men all over are urging their wives and sweethearts to get this 'chic' procedure.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 06:12 PM~19346497
> *Cool, hit me up, Mr. Drunk needs to get drunk :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

LRM TOUR 2011 SHOW DATES !!!
MAY 15TH AZ PHX
JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA

JULY 1OTH DENVER COLO

AUG 14TH DALLAS TX 

SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO

SEP 25TH NOR CAL LOCATION TBA

LOOKING FOR EAST COAST LOCATION TBA 

OCT 9TH LAS VEGAS NV


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 PM~19348913
> *you didnt put in on this *****!!!!!
> *


I got these cheeseburgers mannnnnn!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 05:54 PM~19346337
> *Friday afternoon!
> 
> The Coronas are very cold!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDO! MY BELLY IS FULL OF BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THANKS DANNY! YOUR THE SHIT MY NIG!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 PM~19348913
> *you didnt put in on this *****!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 I GOT 5 ON IT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2010, 08:27 AM~19351039
> *MANDO! MY BELLY IS FULL OF BUDLIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: WHERE WAS MY INVITE FOOLIO!!! :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Dec 17 2010, 03:51 AM~19350277
> *LRM TOUR 2011 SHOW DATES !!!
> MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 17 2010, 12:29 AM~19349778
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP ESE VATO :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty:










:boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS ONE IS ALL YOU BIG BEN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS ONE IS FOR ALL MY HOMIES THAT ARE DALLAS COWBOYS FANS!  YOUR TEAM IS DONE FOR THE SEASON....BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2010, 08:28 AM~19351047
> *THANKS DANNY! YOUR THE SHIT MY NIG!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:54 AM~19351200
> *:biggrin: THIS ONE IS ALL YOU BIG BEN!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


We got a winner!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!_


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 17 2010, 10:40 AM~19352009
> *Club Unity!!!
> *


 looks like it was a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 17 2010, 10:40 AM~19352009
> *Club Unity!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Veterans
Fred mistakenly gets on a bus full of war veterans, but upon discovering it is going his way, decides to stay on for the ride. 
He sits down next to a guy that jerks his head to the left every few seconds, over and over. This really starts to get on Fred's 
nerves so he asks him, "What the hell is wrong with you?" 
The reply is, "l got this in the war." 
Fred finds this pretty annoying so he switches seats. 
The next guy he sits by has uncontrollable spastic twitches in his right leg, causing him to kick the seat in front of him, and even kicks Fred a few times. 
So Fred asks him, "What the hell is wrong with you?" 
Again the answer is, "l got this in the war." 
Fred moves. 
The next guy poor Fred sits by begins erratically flailing his left hand. 
Fred says, "Let me guess, you got that in the war." 
His reply was, "No, l got it out of my nose. I can't get it off of my hand."


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2010, 08:28 AM~19351047
> *THANKS DANNY! YOUR THE SHIT MY NIG!
> *


you still mad at me my nikka!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:36 AM~19351095
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP ESE VATO :loco:
> *


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 17 2010, 11:25 AM~19352390
> *Veterans
> Fred mistakenly gets on a bus full of war veterans, but upon discovering it is going his way, decides to stay on for the ride.
> He sits down next to a guy that jerks his head to the left every few seconds, over and over. This really starts to get on Fred's
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.phoenixhotties.com/model_cynthia.php


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> http://www.phoenixhotties.com/model_cynthia.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 17 2010, 12:06 PM~19352700
> *you still mad at me my nikka!!!
> *


just buy me a 6 pack


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 17 2010, 10:40 AM~19352009
> *Club Unity!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2010, 01:42 PM~19353435
> *just buy me a 6 pack
> *


we said a 40 :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 07:35 PM~19347234
> *me 2 holmes
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 16 2010, 08:51 PM~19347866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup fellas


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 17 2010, 01:48 PM~19353481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAAAASSSSS UPPPPPPPPP! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

1 more hour :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 17 2010, 08:24 AM~19351026
> *I got these cheeseburgers mannnnnn!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 AM~19351057
> *:0 :0 I GOT 5 ON IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:54 AM~19351200
> *:biggrin: THIS ONE IS ALL YOU BIG BEN!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 17 2010, 12:54 PM~19353045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good OG!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 17 2010, 10:14 AM~19351783
> *<span style='colorrange'>We got something planned for JAN 22ND! I'll keep everyone posted as info comes available !  :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > http://www.phoenixhotties.com/model_cynthia.php
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:44 AM~19351145
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:44 AM~19351145
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2010, 04:54 PM~19355010
> *looking real good OG!!!!!!
> *


x 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 17 2010, 12:54 PM~19353045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT THERE OG PLAYER!!! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2010, 02:10 PM~19353656
> *Sup fellas
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Dec 12 2010, 10:21 PM~19311662
> *yesterday the son of local airbrusher Mike royale passed away, the family needs help to pay for funeral exspences , on sat the 18th at west gate there will be a benefit car show and shine i have been asked by by ron hernandez and dave torez to try and get support from mine and other lowrider clubs, this show will be from 10 to 2pm on sat, donations will be accepted for car entrys, all types of cars and bikes etc are welcome, please come out and show support for this cause,
> 
> thanks
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 17 2010, 04:54 PM~19355005
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 17 2010, 05:29 PM~19355276
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 17 2010, 06:18 PM~19355660
> *:0
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: VERY NICE "CHESTICLES"!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 11:00 PM~19358104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: awsome funbags


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > http://www.phoenixhotties.com/model_cynthia.php
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 10:28 PM~19357864
> *:thumbsup: I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT THERE OG PLAYER!!! :x: :x:
> *



*Cool I will be there!!! :biggrin: Pm me your name so i can put you on the list :biggrin: *


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 17 2010, 08:44 AM~19351145
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaamn


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1949Packard_@Dec 18 2010, 07:40 AM~19359562
> *OLD SCHOOL C. C.
> JESSE GONZALES
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We where there DEEP![/i] :biggrin:


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 18 2010, 10:38 AM~19360363
> *
> We where there DEEP![/i] :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We luv us some Old Shool CC!!!!!
No ****!!!!
LOL!!!!!</span>_ :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 18 2010, 10:38 AM~19360363
> *PRESIDENT.[/size]
> 
> We where there DEEP! :biggrin:
> *


i didnt see you there!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2010, 02:30 PM~19361762
> *i didnt see you there!!!!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY supporting the Benifit Show n Shine at Westgate. :biggrin: Thanks for the Coronas Mr T!!  Good hangin out everyone!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 18 2010, 02:30 PM~19361762
> *i didnt see you there!!!!
> *


My club was! Truck!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Plus i was at the ACA Toys 4 Tots Show all day and i had to get back to the Familia._ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 18 2010, 02:44 PM~19361856
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> *


que onda tio :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

some pics from west gate


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> Some work done by Wilo at Tattoo Blvd


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Dec 15 2010, 09:07 AM~19331620
> *
> az ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

Come join the Phoenix Riderz new years day at estrella park for bbq and hang out day. Bring your own stuff and hang out And have fun. Any hoppers wanting to swing there shit bring it. Starts at 11am. Lets have club unity.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Dec 18 2010, 08:45 PM~19364665
> *some pics from west gate
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out I forgot to take pics out there :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> > Some work done by Wilo at Tattoo Blvd
> 
> 
> looks good USO Justin :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 19 2010, 01:02 AM~19365711
> *Come join the Phoenix Riderz new years day at estrella park for bbq and hang out day. Bring your own stuff and hang out And have fun. Any hoppers wanting to swing there shit bring it. Starts at 11am. Lets have club unity.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 19 2010, 01:02 AM~19365711
> * Come join the Phoenix Riderz New Years Day at Estrella Park for bbq and hang out day. Bring your own stuff and hang out And have fun. Any hoppers wanting to swing there shit bring it. Starts at 11am. Lets have club unity.
> *


:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 18 2010, 09:06 AM~19359862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > http://www.phoenixhotties.com/model_cynthia.php
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning az


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOOODTIMES!!!!! PASSING THRU


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > Some work done by Wilo at Tattoo Blvd
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 19 2010, 01:02 AM~19365711
> *Come join the Phoenix Riderz new years day at estrella park for bbq and hang out day. Bring your own stuff and hang out And have fun. Any hoppers wanting to swing there shit bring it. Starts at 11am. Lets have club unity.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Az Side.....I have family coming in for Xmas....they want to go to the Cowboys Cards game. Anyone know someone selling 4 tickets hit me up.
Thansks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 19 2010, 07:20 AM~19366372
> *Good morning az
> *


:wave: x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 19 2010, 06:32 AM~19366292
> *beer me
> Ill be there!
> *


 :thumbsup: 'SUP MIKEY!!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies.... last weekend was cool as hell cruising down central after the old school toy drive so me and some homies from the south side decieded to have all the homies that wanna hang out and lets meet at the alta vista park at about 5 and chill there until alot of us gather there and then go shoot a cruise down central!!!! if your down come through and kick it with us and get central crackin again!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2010, 10:28 AM~19367016
> *Az Side.....I have family coming in for Xmas....they want to go to the Cowboys Cards game. Anyone know someone selling 4 tickets hit me up.
> Thansks
> *


i know you got big mando's direct line so call him and tell him to call me cause i have an emergency!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: Hello .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2010, 02:23 PM~19325202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM !!!!!! all you need now is the 3D glass's :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 19 2010, 11:54 AM~19367511
> *whats up homies.... last weekend was cool as hell cruising down central after the old school toy drive so me and some homies from the south side decieded to have all the homies that wanna hang out and lets meet at the alta vista park at about 5 and chill there until alot of us gather there and then go shoot a cruise down central!!!!  if your down come through and kick it with us and get central crackin again!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Chrome & Gold Undercarriage!!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  ALL I GOTTA SAY IS....DESEAN JACKSON DOES IT AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 19 2010, 12:25 PM~19367669
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Chrome & Gold Undercarriage!!!!! :wow:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 19 2010, 06:33 AM~19366295
> *ILL TRY TO BE THERE OG!
> *



COOL THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2010, 10:28 AM~19367016
> *Az Side.....I have family coming in for Xmas....they want to go to the Cowboys Cards game. Anyone know someone selling 4 tickets hit me up.
> Thansks
> *



MY SISTERS FRIEND IS SELLING 2 TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 18 2010, 03:12 PM~19362019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Coronas at Calico Jacks


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

some pics from yesterday


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Dec 19 2010, 05:53 PM~19369672
> *some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Dec 19 2010, 05:53 PM~19369672
> *some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 19 2010, 10:28 AM~19367016
> *Az Side.....I have family coming in for Xmas....they want to go to the Cowboys Cards game. Anyone know someone selling 4 tickets hit me up.
> Thansks
> *


HEY CARNAL ILL get in touch wit ya


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 19 2010, 09:53 AM~19366851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it monday already mondo! Time to sober up! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies for the tickets. The family got some!!! Appreciate the help! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 20 2010, 06:04 AM~19373656
> *beer me
> 
> Damn it monday already mondo! Time to sober up! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 20 2010, 06:35 AM~19373722
> *Thanks for the replies for the tickets. The family got some!!! Appreciate the help! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Guess who's hitting the switch?_ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Dec 19 2010, 12:02 AM~19365711
> *Come join the Phoenix Riderz new years day at estrella park for bbq and hang out day. Bring your own stuff and hang out And have fun. Any hoppers wanting to swing there shit bring it. Starts at 11am. Lets have club unity.*


TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 20 2010, 10:19 AM~19374773
> *TTT!
> *


FLYER?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 10:30 AM~19374860
> *FLYER?
> *


Just show up


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 20 2010, 10:30 AM~19374860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 10:36 AM~19374895
> *Just show up
> *


cool flyer! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 10:36 AM~19374895
> *Just show up
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 20 2010, 11:45 AM~19375372
> *cool flyer! :cheesy:
> *


  
NO ****!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 11:49 AM~19375401
> *
> NO ****!
> *


??????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 20 2010, 12:40 PM~19375811
> *??????
> *


CUZ ITS A WINK LOL!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2010, 11:38 AM~19375320
> *:roflmao:
> *


what?...I'm serious


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 20 2010, 11:45 AM~19375372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't have time to put a flyer together....it's a kick back and everyone is welcome to show up and have some fun  

New Years Day at Estrella park, 11AM..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BORED


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HOW BOUT THIS?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 03:01 PM~19376968
> *what?...I'm serious
> *


cause hecters always askin for a flyer :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 03:21 PM~19377107
> *HOW BOUT THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


sick asss regal


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 03:17 PM~19377078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


serious bumper checkin :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 03:07 PM~19377011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Dec 20 2010, 01:40 PM~19376398
> *
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:39 AM~19374164
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Guess who's hitting the switch? :biggrin:
> *


the TRUCK is lookin good hector :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Dec 19 2010, 05:53 PM~19369672
> *some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 19 2010, 12:07 PM~19367575
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint: Hello .
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: whats up weisel


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Dec 18 2010, 09:45 PM~19364665
> *some pics from west gate
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 02:03 PM~19376979
> *:biggrin:
> We didn't have time to put a flyer together....it's a kick back and everyone is welcome to show up and have some fun
> 
> ...


    

Some of the clubs go to California....we have gone in the past......we cannot go this year so we decided we should do something here!

Like Termite said, come out and have a good time. Bring your own grilles, food, drinks, beers and cars!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 20 2010, 04:02 PM~19377440
> *
> 
> Some of the clubs go to California....we have gone in the past......we cannot go this year so we decided we should do something here!
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 03:03 PM~19376979
> *:biggrin:
> We didn't have time to put a flyer together....it's a kick back and everyone is welcome to show up and have some fun
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2010, 03:26 PM~19377179
> *the TRUCK is lookin good hector  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

just wanted to stop in and say :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 20 2010, 04:31 PM~19377627
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME!
> *


YES IT DOES.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 20 2010, 04:39 PM~19377697
> *just wanted to stop in and say  :wave:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2010, 06:07 PM~19378385
> *whats good homie
> *


 Chillin, just got my car back from frank,


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 20 2010, 08:39 AM~19374164
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Guess who's hitting the switch? :biggrin:
> *


some fkn clown! :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2010, 03:26 PM~19377179
> *the TRUCK is lookin good hector  :biggrin:
> *


Who's doing the murals they actually look nice as fuck


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 20 2010, 03:02 PM~19377440
> *
> 
> Some of the clubs go to California....we have gone in the past......we cannot go this year so we decided we should do something here!
> ...


Im too damn hung over to go anywheres!!! But this year I may have to kick with the Phx Riderz!!!  Me and Art gonna Hop !!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 20 2010, 08:28 PM~19379591
> *Chillin, just got my car back from frank,
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 03:03 PM~19376979
> *:biggrin:
> We didn't have time to put a flyer together....it's a kick back and everyone is welcome to show up and have some fun
> 
> ...



*I GOT YOU HOMIES!!!!*


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

I am selling 2 tickets for this weekends game. They are in the ring of honor section comes with green parking pass on the football fields off 91st. Great tailgate spot!! 250 for all. Pm me if interested


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 20 2010, 06:04 AM~19373656
> *beer me
> 
> Damn it monday already mondo! Time to sober up! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin: I SAW YOU CRUISING DOWN 27TH AVE & BETHANY HOME RD :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 20 2010, 09:12 PM~19380123
> *I GOT YOU HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 BAD ASS FLYER OG!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 20 2010, 04:02 PM~19377440
> *
> 
> Some of the clubs go to California....we have gone in the past......we cannot go this year so we decided we should do something here!
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2010, 06:07 PM~19378385
> *whats good homie
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380043
> *Im too damn hung over to go anywheres!!! But this year I may have to kick with the Phx Riderz!!!  Me and Art gonna Hop !!!!
> *


:0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Dec 20 2010, 08:47 PM~19379814
> *Who's doing the murals they actually look nice as fuck
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 20 2010, 03:03 PM~19376979
> *:biggrin:
> We didn't have time to put a flyer together....it's a kick back and everyone is welcome to show up and have some fun
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i now sell brand spankin new wheels and im also able ship them anywhere in the u s at a starting price of 800 , all wheels include knock offs and adapters 

13's and 14's 375 

powder coated spokes 525

powder coated spokes and hub 585

center golds starting at 1,000 

include knock offs and adaptors 

100 all four painted one color 

150 all four painted one color with spokes 

250 all four patternd 

300 all four patternd with flake 

100 starting prices stripped 

150 starting prices leafed 

can do logos on wheels letterings and club plaques 

hit me up danny chawps 602 754 7205 or click on my wheels thread link to check them out


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 20 2010, 10:55 PM~19381464
> *i now sell brand spankin new wheels and im also able ship them anywhere in the u s  at a starting price of 800 , all wheels include knock offs and adapters
> 
> 13's and 14's  375
> ...


dispensa hombre de negocios jaja super baller!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 20 2010, 10:55 PM~19381464
> *i now sell brand spankin new wheels and im also able ship them anywhere in the u s  at a starting price of 800 , all wheels include knock offs and adapters
> 
> 13's and 14's  375
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19381508
> *dispensa hombre de negocios jaja super baller!!!!!!
> *


gotta make that chedda for the chuuren :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 20 2010, 11:04 PM~19381551
> *gotta make that chedda for the chuuren  :happysad:
> *


is that all you think about you damn baller how bout che cheeees wey!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19381561
> *is that all you think about you damn baller how bout che cheeees wey!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin: HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 20 2010, 11:30 PM~19381832
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?  :biggrin:    HOW YOU DOING?
> *


AM GOOD THX AND YOU HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 20 2010, 11:38 PM~19381924
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


SUP COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

WUS UP BIG AZ IM IN TOWN VISITIN AND CAN ANYONE HELP A HOMIE FROM THE MIDWEST TO GET SUM OK DAT GUD AZ KUSH.PLEASE IM IN MEZA AZ E MAIN STREET LET ME KNOW I JUST NEED TO FULFILL MY MARIJUANA DREAMS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 20 2010, 10:47 PM~19381374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goodness :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 20 2010, 11:00 PM~19381516
> *
> *


POST UP THOSE PICS PINCHE BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! IT IS ANOTHER TORTA TUESDAY!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 20 2010, 09:38 PM~19380442
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:
> *


just got to work :biggrin: whats good wit ya?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 06:43 AM~19383199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics mando, good way to start the day :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 06:45 AM~19383206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Pics Mando! :biggrin: Good way to start the work day!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WELL THAT IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO TORTA TUESDAY! :naughty: HERE IS THE LAST PIC! 










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 21 2010, 06:43 AM~19383197
> *just got to work  :biggrin: whats good wit ya?
> *


 JUS HERE CHILLIN AND POSTING PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 21 2010, 06:46 AM~19383207
> *nice pics mando, good way to start the day  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 21 2010, 07:03 AM~19383258
> *Nice Pics Mando!  :biggrin: Good way to start the work day!
> *


:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 07:18 AM~19383318
> *WELL THAT IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO TORTA TUESDAY! :naughty: HERE IS THE LAST PIC!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: well heres mine :cheesy: 

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30003


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 20 2010, 09:12 PM~19380123
> *I GOT YOU HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Girl!!!!!
You got skills!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Dec 20 2010, 08:47 PM~19379814
> *Who's doing the murals they actually look nice as fuck
> *


Thanks homie!!!
Matt from:
http://www.hypnoticair.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And here goes the 3rd piece of the puzzle!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 07:18 AM~19383318
> *WELL THAT IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO TORTA TUESDAY! :naughty: HERE IS THE LAST PIC!
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 07:22 AM~19383333
> * JUS HERE CHILLIN AND POSTING PICS! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY MUST BE TUESDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Anybody have tickets for cards game on christmas for sale. My lady is a cowboy fan :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WHILE WE'RE AT IT....
WHO DOES CUT OUTS / BUFF WALLS?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 21 2010, 12:32 PM~19385400
> *Anybody have tickets for cards game on christmas for sale. My lady is a cowboy fan :happysad:
> *


THERE IS A HOMIE FROM OLD SCHOOL CC THAT POSTED HE HAD SOME TIX AND PARKING PASSES.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 01:56 PM~19385909
> *THERE IS A HOMIE FROM OLD SCHOOL CC THAT POSTED HE HAD SOME TIX AND PARKING PASSES.
> *


whats up mando!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 21 2010, 01:33 PM~19385762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 20 2010, 08:12 PM~19380123
> *I GOT YOU HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn O.G. you are a good friend to the Phoenix Riderz! We appreciate you!

Thanks.

Art Buck!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 21 2010, 01:58 PM~19385922
> *whats up mando!
> *


:biggrin: CHILLAXIN MIKEY! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! :cheesy: :biggrin:  If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call!   

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the pick on newyear's :machinegun:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 21 2010, 03:53 PM~19386699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's bad ass homie. Congrats!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 21 2010, 02:19 PM~19386055
> *Damn O.G. you are a good friend to the Phoenix Riderz!  We appreciate you!
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



YOU KNOW YOU GUYS ARE MY HOMIES FOR LIFE AND I HAVE KNOWN YOU GUYS FOR A LONG TIME!!! YOU'RE WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Dec 21 2010, 05:31 PM~19387500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies! I take it as a blessing. Never thought I would be apart of something like this!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 08:05 PM~19388333
> *Thanks homies! I take it as a blessing. Never thought I would be apart of something like this!
> *


 :biggrin: THATS THE SHIT! SOME LADY EMAILED HENRY ABOUT THIS! GOING TO BE A GOOD DOCUMENTARY. I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19388535
> *:biggrin: THATS THE SHIT! SOME LADY EMAILED HENRY ABOUT THIS! GOING TO BE A GOOD DOCUMENTARY. I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 fuck yeah!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19388608
> *fuck yeah!
> *


 :biggrin:     CONGRATS PLAYA!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19388535
> *:biggrin: THATS THE SHIT! SOME LADY EMAILED HENRY ABOUT THIS! GOING TO BE A GOOD DOCUMENTARY. I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




x2 :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 21 2010, 12:32 PM~19385400
> *Anybody have tickets for cards game on christmas for sale. My lady is a cowboy fan :happysad:
> *


Never mine guys I found some :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 20 2010, 09:12 PM~19380123
> *I GOT YOU HOMIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks OG!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2010, 07:47 PM~19389226
> *Thanks OG!
> *


What Mr T??? u didnt post a  ?????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 21 2010, 08:52 PM~19389261
> *What Mr T??? u didnt post a   ?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 21 2010, 09:08 PM~19389435
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2010, 08:47 PM~19389226
> *Thanks OG!
> *



YOU'RE WELCOME!!! I WAS BORED :biggrin: GOTTA DO SOMETHING SO I WON'T GO CRAZY !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2010, 09:25 PM~19389578
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 21 2010, 03:52 PM~19386688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*UNITY C.C. IN THE HOUSE BABY!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE, CONGRATS BRO... THEY DID DO A GOOD THING BY PICKING THE BEST PHOTOGRAPHER TOO!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwKLhdrt7mU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DAAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!! NOW THATS A BAD ASS BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awh shit! My homie Mando is coming on right after the tele tubbies and elmo! LOL

J\K Congrats homie! Sound bad ass!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good mornin az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 




















quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call!
BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! :c If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 
BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 
BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 
BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 
BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! :cheesy: :biggrin:  If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! :cheesy: :biggrin:  If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call!   

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! :cheesy: :biggrin:  If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call!   

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]









Whats up AZSIDE! Got some news to announce. BigMando Photography has been chosen to be apart of a documentary about Chevrolet! 

A New York City film company will be in Phoenix on Saturday Jan 22nd 2011. They are coming to AZ to interview/film me and a couple other car enthusiast for upcoming documentary they are producing on "100 years of Chevrolet" to come out on PBS. They will be filming all aspects of Chevrolet including lowriders. 

"The 100 year story of Chevrolet will be told by collectors, car club members, customizers, NASCAR drivers, music and TV stars, photographers, GM engineers, and designers. They will be shooting in garages, at races, car shows and club meetings, under the hood, on the road, and around the country. 

And now after a few phone conversations with the producers, they are coming to *Arizona* to see what *"Arizona Chevy Lowriders are all about"*

So on Jan 22nd I invite all clubs to bring out all the *CHEVYS* in your club and have them be apart of this film event. The film crew is also looking for "Chevy" Hoppers! If you got one bring and swing it in front of the cameras! If you want more info on this, pm me or give me a call! 

BigMando
Identity C.C. Arizona / BigMandoaz.com
[/quote]
quote=BigMandoAZ,Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 22 2010, 01:38 AM~19391820
> *DAMN HOMIE, CONGRATS BRO... THEY DID DO A GOOD THING BY PICKING THE BEST PHOTOGRAPHER TOO!!!!!!
> *


Quit suckin up Ben....u trying to get a Foto Shoot!!. :uh:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 06:24 AM~19392406
> *Quit suckin up Ben....u trying to get a Foto Shoot!!. :uh:
> *


 :uh: always picking on somebody.......Luna :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

mornin' AZ how is everyone?


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Ran accross some tires if anyone is looking. They are brand new!! 155/80/13 $250 set cash and carry. 175/70/14 $275 Cash and carry Got alot in stock in shop.


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hit me up 602-690-8269


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2010, 07:51 AM~19392530
> *:uh: always picking on somebody.......Luna :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Dec 22 2010, 08:06 AM~19392590
> *Ran accross some tires if anyone is looking.  They are brand new!!  155/80/13 $250 set cash and carry.  175/70/14 $275 Cash and carry Got alot in stock in shop.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 21 2010, 03:44 PM~19386632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Club Unity!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19386810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Your the Man!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 22 2010, 09:15 AM~19392979
> *Club Unity!!!!!
> *


Beer me!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 22 2010, 09:15 AM~19392979
> *Club Unity!!!!!
> *


I sure hope thats soda in that cup tata!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 21 2010, 10:51 PM~19390453
> *:wave:
> *


  sup homie


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 07:24 AM~19392406
> *Quit suckin up Ben....u trying to get a Foto Shoot!!. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup THOMAS!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 22 2010, 01:13 PM~19394721
> *sup THOMAS!!!
> *


not to much working on the truck what u up too


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 22 2010, 09:15 AM~19392979
> *Club Unity!!!!!
> *



that's a negative ghostrider...
Termite missed that even


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 22 2010, 08:15 AM~19392979
> *Club Unity!!!!!
> *


YUP! That is me! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 22 2010, 10:49 AM~19394071
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I sure hope thats soda in that cup tata!
> *


Nope Esprite!!'Member????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2010, 06:51 AM~19392530
> *:uh: always picking on somebody.......Luna :biggrin:
> *


Chill Arthur.....or I will go to your house and drink all ur beers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 22 2010, 04:17 PM~19396257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my yob!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 20 2010, 09:44 PM~19380511
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO :wave:
> *


What's up homie aqui nomas trying to get use to this pinche iPad, idk how to get alerts when I get replies. So I have to go back and check last few days postings. Ya sabes todo bueno aqui homie, just working and selling lights nomas. Still debating taking my car to caddy or just dipping out with the club for new years Cali, either way I'm going de una manera. If not you know I'll roll up to your guys event most definitely :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Bish should know better!!! Wheres the Budlites!!!! :angry:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*What is the correct date for the Phoenix lowrider show ?*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 20 2010, 03:29 PM~19377209
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: whats up weisel
> *



Same old shit . trying to find parts for my 79 cutlass before i paint it.
uffin: I know there , out there ........


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Dec 22 2010, 05:33 PM~19397415
> *What is the correct date for the Phoenix lowrider show ?
> *


Basically the hottest month of the year!!! MAY!!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 22 2010, 06:50 PM~19397575
> *Same old shit . trying to find parts for my 79 cutlass before i paint it.
> uffin: I know there , out there ........
> *


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > Bish should know better!!! Wheres the Budlites!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> Obviously not your Bish....................She has Coronas not water light.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2010, 08:11 PM~19398777
> *Obviously not your Bish....................She has Coronas not water light.
> *


Ya, well your Bish is a Transtesticle!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Az Side. Big Ben jus text me. He and his lady are on their way to the hospital. She is ready to download another Baby!! We wish them well and pray all goes well with his lady and the baby! Good luck Homey!! ! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399277
> *Hey Az Side. Big Ben jus text me. He and his lady are on their way to the hospital. She is ready to download another Baby!! We wish them  well and pray all goes well with his lady and the baby! Good luck Homey!! ! :biggrin:
> *


x2 good luck big ben and family hope everything goes good


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 22 2010, 07:51 AM~19392530
> *:uh: always picking on somebody.......Luna :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: YOU OLD BULLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399277
> *Hey Az Side. Big Ben jus text me. He and his lady are on their way to the hospital. She is ready to download another Baby!! We wish them  well and pray all goes well with his lady and the baby! Good luck Homey!! ! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: x3!!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 22 2010, 04:50 PM~19396569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup mando!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Bish should know better!!! Wheres the Budlites!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> :uh:  YOU IS A  CORONA HATER!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 22 2010, 10:44 PM~19399692
> *sup mando!!!
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA!! Y TU QUE HACES VIEJON?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Dec 22 2010, 06:11 PM~19397243
> *What's up homie aqui nomas trying to get use to this pinche iPad, idk how to get alerts when I get replies. So I have to go back and check last few days postings. Ya sabes todo bueno aqui homie, just working and selling lights nomas. Still debating taking my car to caddy or just dipping out with the club for new years Cali, either way I'm going de una manera. If not you know I'll roll up to your guys event most definitely  :thumbsup:
> *


 ES TODO HOMIE!!!  IT IS GONNA BE A GOOD TIME AS USUAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 22 2010, 10:50 PM~19399784
> *:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA!! Y TU QUE HACES VIEJON?
> *


fumando tragando chillin the pad ese!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Bish should know better!!! Wheres the Budlites!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399277
> *Hey Az Side. Big Ben jus text me. He and his lady are on their way to the hospital. She is ready to download another Baby!! We wish them  well and pray all goes well with his lady and the baby! Good luck Homey!! ! :biggrin:
> *


congrates Ben


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399277
> *Hey Az Side. Big Ben jus text me. He and his lady are on their way to the hospital. She is ready to download another Baby!! We wish them  well and pray all goes well with his lady and the baby! Good luck Homey!! ! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 23 2010, 04:36 AM~19401445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S IT! YOU AND LUNA ARE CUT OFF!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please join us in a "Celebration In Club Unity"...... _


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Benefit horeseshoe tournament January 8th at Pioneer park in Mesa. This is to raise funds for 14 year old Marissa Molina who was diagnosed with cancer. The family is asking for the lowriding community's help in raising funds so come on out


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399277
> *Hey Az Side. Big Ben jus text me. He and his lady are on their way to the hospital. She is ready to download another Baby!! We wish them  well and pray all goes well with his lady and the baby! Good luck Homey!! ! :biggrin:
> *


oh snap big ben!!!
another lil junity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 AM~19403389
> *Benefit horeseshoe tournament January 8th at Pioneer park in Mesa. This is to raise funds for 14 year old Marissa Molina who was diagnosed with cancer. The family is asking for the lowriding community's help in raising funds so come on out
> *


SOCIETY WILL BE THERE, FOR A GREAT CAUSE!! LET'S SEE WHO ELSE IS UP TO IT?

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Dec 23 2010, 11:52 AM~19403389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USO Will be there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

24 inches











An elderly couple was watching a Discovery Channel special about a West African bush tribe whose men all had penises 24 inches long. 


When the Black male reached a certain age, a string was tied around his penis, and on the other end a weight. After a while, the weight stretched the penis to 24 inches. 


Later that evening as the husband was getting out of the shower, his wife looked at him and said, "How about we try the African string-and-weight procedure?" The husband agreed and they tied a string and a weight to his penis.


A few days later, the wife asked the husband, "How is our little tribal experiment coming along?" 


"Well, it looks like we're about half way there," he replied. 


"Wow, you mean it's grown to 12 inches?" 


"No, it's turned black."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side wish the sons luck so they dont get there asses kicked in front of me and my son!!!!

heading to the game right now :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404980
> *SOCIETY WILL BE THERE, FOR A GREAT CAUSE!! LET'S SEE WHO ELSE IS UP TO IT?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Identity will be there for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Have a Merry Christmas everyone, I'm out until then.


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

desert life will be there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2010, 06:47 PM~19406269
> *Have a Merry Christmas everyone, I'm out until then.
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2010, 06:47 PM~19406269
> *Have a Merry Christmas everyone, I'm out until then.
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2010, 07:47 PM~19406269
> *Have a Merry Christmas everyone, I'm out until then.
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

feliz navidad :biggrin: ......isnt it tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: IT IS TIME FOR X-MAS EDITION TORTAS!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 23 2010, 10:14 PM~19407608
> *:biggrin: IT IS TIME FOR X-MAS EDITION TORTAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: more xmas torta


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Dec 23 2010, 11:52 AM~19403389
> *Benefit horeseshoe tournament January 8th at Pioneer park in Mesa. This is to raise funds for 14 year old Marissa Molina who was diagnosed with cancer. The family is asking for the lowriding community's help in raising funds so come on out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 10:34 PM~19407789
> *:cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: I WILL POST MORE LAAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> x64...Nice Mando!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

happy holidays to all arizona riders and your familys


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Please join us in a "Celebration In Club Unity"...... _


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE TO ALL MY AZ SIDE FAMILIA FROM UNITY C.C.!!!*


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: merry christmas to the az side familia from clemente  :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES BE SAFE OUT THERE AND BEWARE OF THE HO HO HO'S :biggrin: *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 24 2010, 08:15 AM~19410145
> *happy holidays to all arizona riders and your familys
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 24 2010, 02:37 PM~19412866
> *MERRY  CHRISTMAS HOMIES BE SAFE OUT THERE AND BEWARE OF THE HO HO HO'S  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!! OG !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 24 2010, 02:12 PM~19412721
> *:biggrin: merry christmas to the az side familia from clemente  :yes:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 24 2010, 01:49 PM~19412569
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE TO ALL MY AZ SIDE FAMILIA FROM UNITY C.C.!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Nice !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 24 2010, 04:18 AM~19409575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: merry Christmas !!!! Happy almost newyear !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE AZ SIDERS  FROM NEW VISION CC*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here we go az side official updated flyer and info on show in Yuma, Az..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 24 2010, 06:29 PM~19414266
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE AZ SIDERS   FROM NEW VISION CC
> *



:thumbsup: Be careful out there ! :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 24 2010, 06:46 PM~19414341
> *Here we go az side official updated flyer and info on show in Yuma, Az..
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: Everybody be safe out there .... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 24 2010, 03:03 PM~19413046
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!! OG !!
> *



THANKS HOMIE SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!!! BE SAFE OUT THERE TOO THERE ARE SOME CRAZY DRIVERS OUT THERE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 24 2010, 09:46 PM~19415322
> *THANKS HOMIE SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!!! BE SAFE OUT THERE TOO THERE ARE SOME CRAZY DRIVERS OUT THERE
> *


are you talking about me????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 24 2010, 10:34 PM~19415539
> *are you talking about me????
> *


CONGRATULATIONS. ON YOUR NEW BABY......?
PICS?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas AZ


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Merry Xmas AZSIDE 
King and USO family


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity to the top!!!_


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave: :wave: , ART LOKS :wave: :wave:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Dec 25 2010, 11:21 AM~19417922
> *:wave:  :wave: , ART LOKS :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie!!!
merry xmas!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

merry xmas to all of the az side from THE POLIN BOYZ!!! :biggrin: 

AND CONGRATS TO UR NEW ONE BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 24 2010, 06:46 PM~19414341
> *Here we go az side official updated flyer and info on show in Yuma, Az..
> 
> 
> ...


IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Merry Christmas!

From the Phoenix Riderz!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 24 2010, 09:46 PM~19415322
> *THANKS HOMIE SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!!! BE SAFE OUT THERE TOO THERE ARE SOME CRAZY DRIVERS OUT THERE
> *





:biggrin: Thank You ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 25 2010, 04:08 PM~19419404
> *Merry Christmas!
> 
> From the Phoenix Riderz!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Be Safe !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 25 2010, 03:10 PM~19419139
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 25 2010, 10:38 AM~19417693
> *Merry Xmas AZSIDE
> King and USO family
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

cowgirls come up short again


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM CENTRAL C.C.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE AZ SIDE FROM THE MIRANDA FAMILY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Dec 25 2010, 08:58 PM~19420630
> * DALLAS FAGBOYS  come up short again
> *


 FIXED!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Dec 25 2010, 11:48 AM~19418091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Homies Hope You All Had A Great Day With Family and Friends :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 25 2010, 11:56 PM~19421574
> *Merry Christmas Homies Hope You All Had A Great Day With Family and Friends  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: HOW WAS YOUR CHRISTMAS OG!?!?!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 23 2010, 09:20 AM~19402328
> *THAT'S IT!  YOU AND LUNA ARE CUT OFF!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 25 2010, 05:57 PM~19419801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


_Wat do say Weasle.....
rematch at the "Say no to Drugs "car show?_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 25 2010, 11:56 PM~19421574
> *Merry Christmas Homies Hope You All Had A Great Day With Family and Friends  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2010, 12:18 AM~19421709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR MEEEEEEE? :wow: :around: :run: :thumbsup: :naughty: :x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TODAY 12PM!!!</span>_ :wow: 

The homie's from Alley Boy Productions started up a detail shop & asked me to post this........


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

desert life cc will be there :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the south tonight ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WUT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Dec 26 2010, 09:39 AM~19422569
> *
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 26 2010, 08:48 AM~19422396
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP MIKEY!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 26 2010, 10:36 AM~19422819
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up its jacob you guys going to the car wash toinght  on the south


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Dec 26 2010, 02:45 PM~19424454
> *was up its jacob you guys going to the car wash toinght    on the south
> *


whats going on out there ese!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

just to kick it some homies call me and said they heard peps were going out there


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

around 5:00


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Dec 26 2010, 02:50 PM~19424481
> *just to kick it some homies call me and said they heard peps were going out there
> *


orale ill hit you up carnal!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i got a full 90 square interior anyone need it come get it im scrapping the car ill take 100 for it 

located in glendale az 602 754 7205 full dash and all its already a good deal so dont try to low ball me


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2010, 01:28 PM~19423903
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

ill see you homies out there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what az side,,,, chillin partyin grub and drank anybody on the east side hit me up,,,, last minute thang!!!
602 643 5858!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Dec 26 2010, 03:23 PM~19424653
> *ill see you homies out there
> *


all you az siders have a firme cruz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

cant drive got 4 bottles of tekkkilla here!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 26 2010, 05:10 PM~19425215
> *what az side,,,, chillin partyin grub and drank anybody on the east side hit me up,,,, last minute thang!!!
> 602 643 5858!
> *



WHAT UP ART LOKS!!! HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 26 2010, 05:32 PM~19425418
> *WHAT UP ART LOKS!!! HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS!!! :biggrin:
> *


og thank you!!! gona go chill with you some time this week!!!! 
i got to kick it with Tata,,,, we had lunch and just chill wit a good homie!!!!!!!!
gona go chill with you,,
i dont get no time off,
i work like a dogg,,,
but i got 2 weeks off for xmas... :cheesy: 
best believe im gona gona go chill wit my homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 26 2010, 05:12 PM~19425232
> *all you az siders have a firme cruz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant drive got 4 bottles of tekkkilla here!
> *


:0 :0  Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: HOW WAS YOUR X-MAS!?!?!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2010, 07:40 PM~19426524
> *:0 :0  Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: HOW WAS YOUR X-MAS!?!?!
> *


sup perro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 26 2010, 02:47 PM~19424467
> *whats going on out there ese!!!
> *


:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO ESE VATO LOCO! :biggrin: COMO TE FUE LA NAVIDAD?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 26 2010, 07:41 PM~19426541
> *sup perro!!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 02:08 PM~19424586
> *i got a full 90 square interior anyone need it come get it im scrapping the car  ill take 100 for it
> 
> located in glendale az   602 754 7205  full dash and all its already a good deal so dont try to low ball me
> *


Thats a 90 caddy fleetwood for those that dont know :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dam az side,,,, kinda faded :0 
be safe out there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

whats up az side. Hopefully someone out there can help me out. I am looking to buy a radiator for a 51 chevy deluxe. Anybody out there selling one PM me. Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!  uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 26 2010, 01:26 PM~19423892
> *:wave: 'SUP MIKEY!
> *


Whats up Holmes! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 27 2010, 07:14 AM~19429608
> *:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!!  uffin:
> *


GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2010, 07:26 AM~19429660
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


BEER ME! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 07:28 AM~19429670
> *BEER ME! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 07:28 AM~19429670
> *BEER ME! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN MIKEY  HECTOR IS GONNA HAVE TO THROW A CAR SHOW SO HE CAN GET DONATIONS TOGETHER TO BUY ALL YOUR BEERS HE OWES YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 27 2010, 07:33 AM~19429697
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN MIKEY  HECTOR IS GONNA HAVE TO THROW A CAR SHOW SO HE CAN GET DONATIONS TOGETHER TO BUY ALL YOUR BEERS HE OWES YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


He can collect at our show in free hot dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 07:22 AM~19429635
> *Whats up Holmes! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH! uffin: CHILLIN' LIKE A VILLAIN! WHAT IS UP WIT YOU BUDDY?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2010, 07:37 AM~19429714
> *He collect at our show in free hot dogs!  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 ORALE MIKEY!!! :biggrin:  "FREE WEENIES!!!"  (NO ****..JAJAJA!!!) :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 26 2010, 10:48 AM~19422900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 27 2010, 07:14 AM~19429608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZSIDE! Update on the documentary film event coming up. As of right now the date and time are set but location is pending. This event will not be at Encanto Park due to park being booked for several other events that weekend. However new locations are being looked at. I want to thank all the clubs who have responded and confirmed their attendance. If you want more info, pm me or give me a call.


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 27 2010, 06:39 AM~19429530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: qv az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!










Unity C.C.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 27 2010, 07:37 AM~19429714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that!  
I need beer! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 01:33 PM~19431832
> *Congrats Ben!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:  CONGRATULATIONS COMPA BENITO!!!! :thumbsup: WHEN CAN I PICK UP MY CIGAR!?!?!?!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 27 2010, 01:17 PM~19431725
> *:biggrin: qv az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CARNAL!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 27 2010, 01:36 PM~19431844
> *:biggrin:  CONGRATULATIONS COMPA BENITO!!!! :thumbsup: WHEN CAN I PICK UP MY CIGAR!?!?!?!
> *


COME THROUGH ANYTIME HOMIE, YA SABES LOCO!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 01:30 PM~19431812
> *Fuck that!
> I need beer! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 27 2010, 01:41 PM~19431881
> *:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:
> *


HAHAHA HECTOR IS TRYING TO PAY HIM WITH HIS WINNIE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:41 PM~19431879
> *COME THROUGH ANYTIME HOMIE, YA SABES LOCO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:43 PM~19431902
> *HAHAHA HECTOR IS TRYING TO PAY HIM WITH HIS WINNIE!!!!
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: EN LA MADRE!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 27 2010, 06:39 AM~19429530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats BIG BEN 
ON YOUR NEW EDITION TO THE FAMILY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


JUST SAW THIS!
GREAT JOB HOMIE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR PRAYERS HOMIES AND EVERYTHING WENT REAL GOOD .......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:43 PM~19431902
> *HAHAHA HECTOR IS TRYING TO PAY HIM WITH HIS WINNIE!!!!
> *


NO ****!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81+Dec 27 2010, 01:49 PM~19431950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMEBOYS!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2010, 01:52 PM~19431974
> *NO ****!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 02:01 PM~19432055
> *Congrats to you and your family!
> *


THANKS BRO!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful gift homie. congrats to ya Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OG Player thanks alot for everything... the tamales were bomb and my lady liked the cakes....... your the best OG!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 27 2010, 02:20 PM~19432219
> *What a wonderful gift homie. congrats to ya Ben
> *


gracias homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU'RE WELCOME HOMIE :biggrin: THANKS!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2010, 03:07 PM~19432577
> *
> YOU'RE WELCOME HOMIE  :biggrin:  THANKS!!
> *


i didnt get any tamles  




lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


congradulation Ben


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 27 2010, 03:07 PM~19432577
> *CONGRATS HOMIE TO YOU AND THE FAMILY!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAUSE IT'S FREE!!!
> YOU'RE WELCOME HOMIE  :biggrin:  THANKS!!
> *


LOL! I WISH. WE STILL GOT TO CUM UP WITH DA MONEY FOR ALL DA FOOD.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 12:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Ben!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

IAM DOING THIS TO THE LOWRIDER STYLE TRUCK ONE DAY IF I DON'T MAKE IT A HOPPER....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2010, 04:04 PM~19432942
> *IAM DOING THIS TO THE LOWRIDER STYLE TRUCK ONE DAY IF I DON'T MAKE IT A HOPPER....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOW


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 27 2010, 04:11 PM~19433003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my girl! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 27 2010, 01:36 PM~19431844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up huh! 






I am a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are not in prison any more hector!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats not how we do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 04:39 PM~19433197
> *Not ciga-weed *****!
> Thats fucked up huh!
> 
> ...


A....BOY? :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HERE LET ME HELP YOU HOMIE.
YOUR A MAN HOMIE.
A MAN. YOUR NOT A BOY NO MORE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 27 2010, 04:39 PM~19433197
> *Not ciga-weed *****!
> Thats fucked up huh!
> 
> ...


BY DA WAY....
I DON'T SWING DAT WAY.....
LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 26 2010, 09:56 AM~19422633
> *Wat do say Weasle.....
> rematch at the "Say no to Drugs "car show? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

So we can get the story straight !!!! the blue cutlass belongs to my son frank !!
so stop saying weasel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyway it's not lifted anymore


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Dec 27 2010, 06:46 PM~19434070
> *So we can get the story straight !!!!  the blue cutlass belongs to my son frank !!
> so stop saying weasel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyway it's not lifted anymore
> *


OK BRING WAT EVER YOU GOT AND LETS PUT A SMILE ON SOME KIDS FACE. :happysad:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 27 2010, 02:48 PM~19432456
> *
> Congrats Mijo!!!! Now Wrap that Rascal from now on Ese!!!! :biggrin: j/K Now you have another Kid to wash the Biscayne!!!!!
> *


lmao!!!!! the more the marrier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 27 2010, 03:06 PM~19432574
> *shit Ben got like 18 kids now!!! lol jkCongrats homie!
> *


19 homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Dec 27 2010, 03:53 PM~19432858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks homies!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 08:20 PM~19434886
> *lmao!!!!!  the more the marrier!!!!!!!!!
> *


good tax credits


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2010, 08:23 PM~19434914
> *good tax credits
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 02:26 PM~19432268
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Wtf?? I spy ... someone short and brown that paints.... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*FUCKEN JUSTIN IS ALL WET RIGHT NOW :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD LOCOS!*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2010, 08:40 PM~19435058
> *FUCKEN JUSTIN IS ALL WET RIGHT NOW :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD LOCOS!
> *


Justin was lost for words...hahaha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 09:41 PM~19435068
> *Justin was lost for words...hahaha
> *


STUTTERING STEVE STATUS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2010, 08:42 PM~19435074
> *STUTTERING STEVE STATUS
> *


LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 PM~19435044
> *Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks real good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and yours.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 07:39 PM~19435044
> *Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2010, 07:23 PM~19434914
> *good tax credits
> *


:yes: gonna be x4 for me in a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 PM~19435044
> *Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 PM~19435044
> *Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 JUSTIN'S RIDE IS COMING OUT BAD ASS CHAWPS & CHUCKY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats whats up unity  y junity's :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps we need to get a pic like below of the car, like a whole car pic.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 10:44 PM~19436510
> *Chawps we need to get a pic like below of the car, like a whole car pic.
> 
> 
> ...



i dont have one


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:45 PM~19436520
> *i dont have one
> *


I know, We can take one though so can see it in bottom of below.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> check this out justin :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30185


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > check this out justin :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> > http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30185
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Justin-Az, MY85TOY PHX AZ, MANDOS69C/10, 1983 lincoln, azrdr, HOE81, OGPLAYER

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 10:55 PM~19436645
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Justin-Az, MY85TOY PHX AZ, MANDOS69C/10, 1983 lincoln, azrdr, HOE81, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...


Sup Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 10:56 PM~19436655
> *Sup Justin
> *


Que onda Termite


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 11:00 PM~19436694
> *Que onda Termite
> *


Nada guero... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:03 PM~19436720
> *Nada guero... :biggrin:
> *


sup locos!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:06 PM~19436757
> *sup locos!!
> *



puta susia  andas con el mando :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 11:07 PM~19436766
> *puta susia    andas con el mando  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: are you yealous weyyy!!! you got chuuky wey!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Dec 27 2010, 11:06 PM~19436757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> > check this out justin :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> > http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30185
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:09 PM~19436785
> *Sup homie!
> :0
> *


whats good homie!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup chawps TOLTECA tomorrow for them buttritos o que weyyy!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 27 2010, 11:10 PM~19436789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin homie...bout to hit the sack and call it a night


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:10 PM~19436789
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



this one for u :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...x44mt0F6Ozvig6B


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:12 PM~19436810
> *sup chawps TOLTECA tomorrow for them buttritos o que weyyy!!
> *


o'chit, thats the bomb right there


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19436849
> *o'chit, thats the bomb right there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:16 PM~19436856
> *:biggrin:
> *


I grew up not far from there


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19436840
> *:biggrin:
> Chillin homie...bout to hit the sack and call it a night
> *


es todo puff puff


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:12 PM~19436810
> *sup chawps TOLTECA tomorrow for them buttritos o que weyyy!!
> *



bomb ass food :cheesy: u buying o que ...what the hell are buttritos :dunno: burritos and doritos all in one or what :uh: :uh: :| i want a buuurrro :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:17 PM~19436865
> *I grew up not far from there
> *


Orale did I open a can of worms ese lol :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 11:18 PM~19436874
> *bomb ass  food  :cheesy:  u buying o que ...what the hell are buttritos  :dunno:  burritos and doritos all in one or what  :uh:  :uh:  :|  i want a buuurrro  :happysad:
> *


jajajaja BUTT RITOS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:19 PM~19436886
> *jajajaja BUTT RITOS
> *



this is how i felt about that guy u sent me today  





dam some ppl are just fucking weird :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 27 2010, 11:18 PM~19436874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 11:24 PM~19436928
> *this is how i felt about that guy u sent me today
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: slap that niika with styleeee weyy :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Im out


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:30 PM~19436976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: slap that niika with styleeee weyy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

that fucks going on with the chicken hno: hno: hno: 

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30199


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 11:34 PM~19437035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 11:24 PM~19436928
> *this is how i felt about that guy u sent me today
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah WTF Puppet??? fucking piece of shit... that guy was a fucking nutcase... I almost had the break his fucking jaw he was talking all wrong, it was the wrong tone...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 11:34 PM~19437035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep ... thats what hes gonna get tomorrow if he talks that way again :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 28 2010, 12:01 AM~19437264
> *Yeah WTF Puppet??? fucking piece of shit... that guy was a fucking nutcase... I almost had the break his fucking jaw he was talking all wrong, it was the wrong tone...
> *


   I WAS JUST SENDING MONEY THAT WAY BUT FUCK HIM UP ESE :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 27 2010, 01:27 PM~19431789
> *Whats up AZ side........ I wanna introduce the new edition to my family and the AZ family... He was the best gift God can give me on Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Big Ben!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 08:36 PM~19435019
> *Wtf?? I spy ... someone short and brown that paints.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

awwww shit!!!!! i got 15,000 post!!!!!!! i need a damn job huh!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2010, 08:40 PM~19435058
> *FUCKEN JUSTIN IS ALL WET RIGHT NOW :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD LOCOS!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: he just busted a nut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Dec 27 2010, 09:01 PM~19435267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks homies!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:28 PM~19436309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn chawps you guys are getting down homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:44 PM~19436509
> *congrats big ben  :cheesy:
> thats whats up unity                y junity's :biggrin:
> *


gracias homie.... thats a new addition to the junity family :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:12 PM~19436810
> *sup chawps TOLTECA tomorrow for them buttritos o que weyyy!!
> *


save me sum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19436844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 08:39 PM~19435044
> *Sneak peeks... Chawps will post a couple more....
> 
> 
> ...


Firme!!!
Lots of money.
Just a dream for me right now.........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...CSHvCl37UvHc73I

gangstah ass kid hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


:nosad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 07:38 AM~19438576
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...CSHvCl37UvHc73I
> 
> gangstah ass kid  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> ...


  
Get to work nikka!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 28 2010, 07:44 AM~19438589
> *
> Get to work nikka!
> *




its still early


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD MIKE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 27 2010, 04:54 PM~19433322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Get down Danny! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Dec 28 2010, 08:07 AM~19438669
> *WHATS GOOD MIKE
> *


TRYING TO STOCK UP BEER FOR NEW YEARS! 
BUT IM HAVING A HARD TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 09:01 AM~19438887
> *Dont offer grown men wennies then!
> Just beer!
> :biggrin: Get down Danny! :biggrin:
> *


I tried they don't feel its a good idea to offer beer at say no to drugs show.
Sorry carnal.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 09:09 AM~19438945
> *TRYING TO STOCK UP BEER
> *


lol Mikey you cant go full budlight display at a say no to drugs show!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 28 2010, 09:23 AM~19439029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEER IS NOT A DRUG! 

ITS NOT SAY NO TO BEER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 28 2010, 09:32 AM~19439094
> *Club Unity!!!!
> *


BEER ME


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:52 AM~19439194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Dec 28 2010, 07:44 AM~19438589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys were on here late last night and now this early! Get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 28 2010, 09:09 AM~19438945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 10:17 AM~19439332
> *Me too...I started drinking mine last night ....again
> :0
> *


It aint easy! :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Dec 28 2010, 09:33 AM~19439101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they recorded this doing everything backward...just a thought


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 09:33 AM~19439101
> *BEER IS NOT A DRUG!
> 
> ITS NOT SAY NO TO BEER!
> *


that's why they make cups N coolers lol 

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Dec 28 2010, 10:39 AM~19439503
> *that's why they make cups N coolers lol
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:26 AM~19439049
> *lol Mikey you cant go full budlight display at a say no to drugs show!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


YES HE CAN LOL!
IT WOULD BE ASHAME NOT TO SEE THAT BEAUTIFUL CAR AT DA SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 09:33 AM~19439101
> *BEER IS NOT A DRUG!
> 
> ITS NOT SAY NO TO BEER!
> *


I AGREE.


WE CAN ALL DEBATE ON WATS A DRUG OR WAT DESTROYS LIVES BUT WE'RE TRYING TO FOCUS ON DA HARD DRUGS.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 10:19 AM~19439345
> *It aint easy! :happysad:
> *


 :nosad: 


:banghead:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az?????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 AM~19439850
> *I AGREE.
> WE CAN ALL DEBATE ON WATS A DRUG OR WAT DESTROYS LIVES BUT WE'RE TRYING TO FOCUS ON DA HARD DRUGS.
> *


LIKE CRACK ROCKS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 11:49 AM~19440035
> *LIKE CRACK ROCKS :biggrin:
> *


thats a drug????? :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 28 2010, 11:46 AM~19440001
> *whats up az?????
> *


sup homie


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

LOCOS!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 11:49 AM~19440035
> *LIKE CRACK ROCKS :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRRRR!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 AM~19439850
> *I AGREE.
> WE CAN ALL DEBATE ON WATS A DRUG OR WAT DESTROYS LIVES BUT WE'RE TRYING TO FOCUS ON DA HARD DRUGS.
> *


so what about medical weed!! If somebody needs it they can puff right?? I'm just looking out for those who may have a medical condition


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Dec 28 2010, 12:09 PM~19440201
> *so what about medical weed!! If somebody needs it they can puff right?? I'm just looking out for those who may have a medical condition
> *


IS WEED A HARD DRUG?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Please join us in a "Celebration In Club Unity"...... _ 




JUST GOT WORD PHOENIX CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

today is Tuesday right? :angry:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Dec 28 2010, 12:57 PM~19440949
> *today is Tuesday right?      :angry:
> *


Ya bro. And these fellas talkin about Weenoes and what's a Drug!! Sumthin aint right!! Where Big daddy Ben?? He knows what's up! Toooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrtaaaaaaaaaaa Tooooooooooooooooosdayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 28 2010, 02:13 PM~19441038
> *Ya bro. And these fellas talkin about Weenoes and what's a Drug!! Sumthin aint right!! Where Big daddy Ben?? He knows what's up! Toooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrtaaaaaaaaaaa Tooooooooooooooooosdayyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


VIAGRA IS A DRUG TATA! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER+Dec 28 2010, 12:09 PM~19440201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 02:22 PM~19441111
> *VIAGRA IS A DRUG TATA! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 28 2010, 04:03 PM~19441886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its about time damn it! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 04:06 PM~19441914
> *Its about time damn it! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 28 2010, 01:22 PM~19441111
> *VIAGRA IS A DRUG TATA! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! u a fool Mikey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2010, 07:38 PM~19434528
> *OK BRING WAT EVER YOU GOT AND LETS PUT A SMILE ON SOME KIDS FACE. :happysad:
> *





:dunno: Don't know if my white cutlass will be ready ?? :dunno:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If it is....
Here's more information for you gente to research._


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 28 2010, 11:58 AM~19440122
> *LOCOS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


need help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 27 2010, 07:38 PM~19434528
> *OK BRING WAT EVER YOU GOT AND LETS PUT A SMILE ON SOME KIDS FACE. :happysad:
> *


can i get some :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 28 2010, 10:06 PM~19445338
> *can i  get some :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Hell yeah! Bring it to the show. The kids would love it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 28 2010, 10:01 PM~19445276
> *If it is....
> Here's more information for you gente to research.
> *


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up homies just got done building the club website check it out http://www.uniqueimagecarclub.com/ let me know what u think still working on it :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Dec 28 2010, 12:09 PM~19440201
> *so what about medical weed!! If somebody needs it they can puff right?? I'm just looking out for those who may have a medical condition
> *


 :biggrin: rite here rite here ese!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 28 2010, 11:39 PM~19446429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 28 2010, 11:51 PM~19446583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 28 2010, 11:54 PM~19446609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


q onda maniaco!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, backyard boogie cc, EsePuppet, MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, PAYASO31


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 11:58 AM~19440118
> *sup homie
> *


chillin and you????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 28 2010, 11:59 PM~19446661
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, backyard boogie cc, EsePuppet, MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, PAYASO31
> :wave:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP JUSTIN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 28 2010, 02:13 PM~19441038
> *Ya bro. And these fellas talkin about Weenoes and what's a Drug!! Sumthin aint right!! Where Big daddy Ben?? He knows what's up! Toooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrtaaaaaaaaaaa Tooooooooooooooooosdayyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


im right here tata...... but im grounded!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 28 2010, 11:58 PM~19446643
> *q onda maniaco!!!
> *


:nono: NOT ME ESE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 28 2010, 11:59 PM~19446661
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, backyard boogie cc, EsePuppet, MANDOS69C/10, Ben'sCustomWheels, PAYASO31
> :wave:
> *


whats up homies???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 12:07 AM~19446722
> *im right here tata...... but im grounded!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 WHAT UP BENITO! HOW IS YOUR BABY BOY?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2010, 12:06 AM~19446710
> *:biggrin: 'SUP JUSTIN
> *


Sup Mando? Not much here , just chillin now that the game is over.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 12:08 AM~19446731
> *whats up homies???
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 12:08 AM~19446731
> *whats up homies???
> *


What up Big Ben? Not much here just chillin and being glad to be back home.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Dec 28 2010, 10:01 PM~19445276
> *If it is....
> Here's more information for you gente to research.
> *



Yes it is bro. They have contacted me and I have everything already set-up. So on Jan 22nd @ 2pm bring out your car clubs Chevys to be apart of this event. All clubs are invited as I posted in a previous post! 

Must be Chevy's only since its a documentary about 100 years of Chevrolet!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 12:42 AM~19446995
> *Yes it is bro. They have contacted me and I have everything already set-up. So on Jan 22nd @ 2pm bring out your car clubs Chevys to be apart of this event. All clubs are invited as I posted in a previous post!
> 
> Must be Chevy's only since its a documentary about 100 years of Chevrolet!
> *


No Pontiacs Allowed :tears:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 12:42 AM~19446995
> *Yes it is bro. They have contacted me and I have everything already set-up. So on Jan 22nd @ 2pm bring out your car clubs Chevys to be apart of this event. All clubs are invited as I posted in a previous post!
> 
> Must be Chevy's only since its a documentary about 100 years of Chevrolet!
> *


MAS PUTO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Dec 29 2010, 12:44 AM~19447010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, asshole! whats new fool!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 01:13 AM~19447136
> *nope sorry bro!
> lol, asshole! whats new fool!
> *


Is it open to public so we can go walk around? Im not sure Ill have my Pontiac by the 28th anyway as it still has more work to do to it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 29 2010, 01:16 AM~19447148
> *Is it open to public so we can go walk around? Im not sure Ill have my Pontiac by the 28th anyway as it still has more work to do to it.
> *


yessir! cruise by!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2010, 12:10 AM~19446739
> *:0 :0 :0 WHAT UP BENITO! HOW IS YOUR BABY BOY?
> *


damn homie he's doing great....... this lil guy filled a place in my heart i never knew was empty!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 29 2010, 12:12 AM~19446752
> *What up Big Ben? Not much here just chillin and being glad to be back home.
> *


thats good guero!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 29 2010, 12:45 AM~19447013
> *MAS PUTO!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 02:16 AM~19447351
> *yessir! cruise by!
> *


can i go????


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

congrats on the new addition Ben!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 29 2010, 02:54 AM~19447406
> *congrats on the new addition Ben!
> *


thanks homie.... he's a blessing!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 10:14 AM~19439315
> *You guys were on here late last night and now this early! Get to work! :biggrin:
> *



shit u think i was gonna miss out on torta tuesday :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 03:26 AM~19447446
> *
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 02:42 AM~19447380
> *damn homie he's doing great....... this lil guy filled a place in my heart i never knew was empty!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Dec 28 2010, 10:01 PM~19445276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A HEART BEN?LOL

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 PM~19446304
> *What up homies just got done building the club website check it out http://www.uniqueimagecarclub.com/ let me know what u think still working on it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 12:42 AM~19446995
> *Yes it is bro. They have contacted me and I have everything already set-up. So on Jan 22nd @ 2pm bring out your car clubs Chevys to be apart of this event. All clubs are invited as I posted in a previous post!
> 
> Must be Chevy's only since its a documentary about 100 years of Chevrolet!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Having Technical difficulties at this time. PLease check back later! thx


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 09:25 AM~19448327
> *WELL ITS FINALLY HERE OG AZ SIDE. ARIZONAS FIRST ONLINE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. RONNIE PLUMB IS THE CREATOR OF THIS FINE MAGAZINE. HE HAD A DREAM OF CREATING THIS FOR ALL LOWRIDERS TO SEE. HE FEATURES LOWRIDER CARS FROM AROUND ARIZONA, CAR SHOWS AND EVENTS. IF YOU HAVE A FLYER OR WANT TO BE A SPONSOR, HIT HIM UP.
> 
> CHECK IT OUT A WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> ...





PAGE EXPIRED WTF!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 08:29 AM~19448350
> *PAGE EXPIRED WTF!!!
> *


CLICK ON COVER


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 AM~19448360
> *CLICK ON COVER
> *


did and it said expired


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 08:31 AM~19448370
> *did and it said expired
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: TRY LATER.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 09:35 AM~19448391
> *:dunno:  :dunno: TRY LATER.
> *


ok


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Having technical issues. I'm on it. Check back later.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Dec 29 2010, 10:12 AM~19448592
> *Having technical issues. I'm on it. Check back later.
> *


Do your thing homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 01:13 AM~19447136
> *nope sorry bro!
> lol, asshole! whats new fool!
> *


 :biggrin: not you wey!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 29 2010, 11:20 AM~19449024
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 29 2010, 11:22 AM~19449039
> *:biggrin:  not you wey!!!
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP ESE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 AM~19448360
> *CLICK ON COVER
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2010, 11:12 AM~19449408
> *:wave: WHAT UP MR. LUNA!
> *


Sup Mr Mando!! How was Xmas Bro?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 02:14 PM~19450264
> *Sup Mr Mando!! How was Xmas Bro?
> *


:biggrin: IT WAS COOL! :thumbsup: HOW WAS YOURS?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 29 2010, 12:48 PM~19449692
> *WHATS UP AZ
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO MIKEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 09:29 AM~19448350
> *PAGE EXPIRED WTF!!!
> *


TATA BROKE IT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2010, 02:51 PM~19450529
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO MIKEY!! :biggrin:
> *


WORKING OUT MY BEER CHUGGING ARM :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 29 2010, 06:51 AM~19447713
> *HA HA! SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A CHEVY! :biggrin:
> *


Maybe next time.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 29 2010, 05:32 AM~19447552
> *shit u  think i was gonna miss out on torta tuesday  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :run:
> *


Chawps we know you did the rain dance this morning so you could stay home and look at the fine ass hyna pics on here.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Dec 29 2010, 10:12 AM~19448592
> *Having technical issues. I'm on it. Check back later.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 AM~19448360
> *CLICK ON COVER
> *


Mr. Luna, It says host gator error 404.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2010, 12:07 PM~19449365
> *:biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN CURTIS :wave:
> *


chillin homie  just got done workin in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 11:26 AM~19447446
> *
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 29 2010, 06:51 AM~19447713
> *YOU HAVE A HEART BEN?LOL
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


yes asshole!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2010, 09:25 AM~19448327
> *Having Technical difficulties at this time. PLease check back later!  thx
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :run:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 29 2010, 11:53 PM~19455644
> *whats up az?
> *


sup homie!!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

The Magazine was having some technical issues yesterday but its all good now. Check it out.
WWW LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
I did this for you Arizona so show some love and please spread the word.
Your feedback and suggestions mean a lot so hit me up.


Enjoy AZ!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Dec 30 2010, 05:56 AM~19456923
> *The Magazine was having some technical issues yesterday but its all good now. Check it out.
> WWW LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> I did this for you Arizona so show some love and please spread the word.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 30 2010, 08:06 AM~19457224
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


x66 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ!!!!!_


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 30 2010, 08:10 AM~19457237
> *x66 :biggrin:
> *



what it do what it doooooooooooo


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LOWLIFE MAGAZINE here is the link, a lot of good rides in this one.


lowlifemagazine


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:42 AM~19457747
> *what it do what it doooooooooooo
> *


IT DOOOOOOOO GOOD!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 30 2010, 04:59 PM~19460774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :wave: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 30 2010, 04:41 PM~19460635
> *AZ TTT
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:42 AM~19457747
> *what it do what it doooooooooooo
> *


:wave:  WHAT IS IT!?!?!?!?!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Dec 30 2010, 10:18 AM~19458009
> *IT DOOOOOOOO GOOD!
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a safe Happy New Year all my AZ peoples!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 30 2010, 09:01 AM~19457888
> *LOWLIFE MAGAZINE here is the link, a lot of good rides in this one.
> lowlifemagazine
> *



That's badass!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 30 2010, 05:17 PM~19460903
> *:nicoderm: :wave: uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 30 2010, 08:30 PM~19462584
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

tha faaaawk where did everyone go :dunno: its lonely up in this biiiiish


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin ?


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66+Dec 29 2010, 10:20 PM~19454321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo big ben


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 30 2010, 10:01 AM~19457888
> *LOWLIFE MAGAZINE here is the link, a lot of good rides in this one.
> lowlifemagazine
> *


bad azz magazine :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
Here's what next homie's!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Dec 30 2010, 05:56 AM~19456923
> *The Magazine was having some technical issues yesterday but its all good now. Check it out.
> WWW LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> I did this for you Arizona so show some love and please spread the word.
> ...



Awsome software!!!!
Thanks for posting the flyers!!!!
Great Job!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE+Dec 30 2010, 05:58 PM~19461171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: whats up homies


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my camera died but phone pics will do , it cas cold then a muuuufuka but it was a good turn out  

at the parking lot freezing our asses off 


















everyone was doing the worm :biggrin: 









exept for this guy :squint:









and then this guy needed some beer in his system 










we headed over to encanto park after the cruise to open up a few cold ones , its was a good atmosphere everyone was one whole family 












 now time for me to get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Just want to thank everyone for coming out today to the Fiesta Bowl pre-parade event. The event was a big success considering the cold weather, thanks to everyone who put up with it. If anyone has pics of the event please post them.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 01:45 PM~19468635
> *my camera died but phone pics will do , it cas cold then a muuuufuka but it was a good turn out
> 
> at the parking lot freezing our asses off
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*JUST WANNA WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY NEW YEAR BE SAFE OUT THERE!!! *


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking for a spot to chill tonight? brascos tonight $10 cover $3 beer/drinks and Dj Sire Country Club just north of the US 60


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Have a Happy and safe New Years from the PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 31 2010, 10:42 AM~19467001
> *:wave: whats up homies
> *


not much , trying to get some info on the phoenix area.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Dec 31 2010, 03:28 PM~19469855
> *not much , trying to get some info on the phoenix area.
> *


What info Bro??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 01:45 PM~19468635
> *my camera died but phone pics will do , it cas cold then a muuuufuka but it was a good turn out
> 
> at the parking lot freezing our asses off
> ...


Nice story line :biggrin: Im already buzzing!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 31 2010, 05:50 PM~19470351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i yie yie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS.............RO 4 LIFE.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 01:45 PM~19468635
> *my camera died but phone pics will do , it cas cold then a muuuufuka but it was a good turn out
> 
> at the parking lot freezing our asses off
> ...



Hell yeah, AZ looked real good filling up the streets! AZSIDE TTMFT! 

I'll be posting some pics in a few!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I WANT TO WISH ALL THE AZ SIDE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! :h5: SEE ALL YOU HOMIES NEXT YEAR!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 31 2010, 04:40 PM~19469927
> *What info Bro??
> *


PM sent


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 31 2010, 01:51 PM~19468686
> *Just want to thank everyone for coming out today to the Fiesta Bowl pre-parade event. The event was a big success considering the cold weather, thanks to everyone who put up with it. If anyone has pics of the event please post them.
> *


What up, Had a good time hanging out with Smiley (Phx C.C) and Leonard aKa DaVince. It was good meeting and hanging with some of you guys out the parade Henry & Jaimie (Majestics C.C.), Big Mando and Luna (Identity C.C.), Ben and his crew (Unity C.C.), Chris (Phx Prime C.C.) and anybody else i didn't get to mention. Here's some pictures too.
'10 Fiesta Parade



































Me (Fish) & the homey Smiley








JoJo (Intruders C.C.)








Jimmy (Intruders C.C.)








Smiley (Phx C.C.)








Chris (Phx Prime C.C.)








On to the parade

























































































At encanto Park after the parade


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/64plaque.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

EVERYONE BE SAFE OUT THERE! SEE YOU TOMORROW ST THE PHX RIDERZ PICNIC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Dec 31 2010, 02:23 PM~19468951
> *JUST WANNA WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY NEW YEAR BE SAFE OUT THERE!!!
> *


Happy New Year OG!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 31 2010, 08:00 PM~19471251
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/64plaque.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




Yes you will.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Dec 31 2010, 07:55 PM~19471213
> *What up, Had a good time hanging out with Smiley (Phx C.C) and Leonard aKa DaVince. It was good meeting and hanging with some of you guys out the parade Henry & Jaimie (Majestics C.C.), Big Mando and Luna (Identity C.C.), Ben and his crew (Unity C.C.), Chris (Phx Prime C.C.) and anybody else i didn't get to mention. Here's some pictures too.
> '10 Fiesta Parade
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Dec 31 2010, 07:55 PM~19471213
> *What up, Had a good time hanging out with Smiley (Phx C.C) and Leonard aKa DaVince. It was good meeting and hanging with some of you guys out the parade Henry & Jaimie (Majestics C.C.), Big Mando and Luna (Identity C.C.), Ben and his crew (Unity C.C.), Chris (Phx Prime C.C.) and anybody else i didn't get to mention. Here's some pictures too.
> '10 Fiesta Parade
> 
> ...



Whats up Bro! Good pics!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ SIDE...HAVE A GOOD TIME TIONIGHT AND TOMARROW AT THE RIDERZ PICNIC...GOTTA WORK TOMMARROW :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This one for Big Ben!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Images from todays parade now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM





































Images from todays parade now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 31 2010, 10:21 PM~19472151
> *Images from todays parade now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 31 2010, 10:19 PM~19472141
> *This one for Big Ben!
> 
> 
> ...


_A PROUD PAPA!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin people?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 31 2010, 10:47 PM~19472298
> *Whats crackin people?
> *


what up big Just!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Dec 31 2010, 10:58 PM~19472360
> *what up big Just!!!!!
> *


Not much, just chillin and trying to keep from freezing :happysad: What are you up to?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!  *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy New Years AZ!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

FUCK, IT'S 2011 ALREADY... OH WELL


HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

happy new year az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy New Years AZ! Its fucking cold!


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011 CALENDARS WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK MAKE SURE YOU ALL COME TO THE RELEASE PARTY JANUARY 16TH 2011 STARTING @ 1PM ALL AGES FOR THE FAM.. COME EARLY FOR THE BEST PARKING SPOTS. WERE LOOKING FOR VENDORS & SPONSORS FOR THIS EVENT SO HIT ME UP ASAP THX


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2011, 02:21 AM~19473110
> *Happy New Years AZ! Its fucking cold!
> *


no shit homie!
only in AZ!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

qp6XQ-cUSc


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 31 2010, 09:19 PM~19472141
> *This one for Big Ben!
> 
> 
> ...


Heyyyyyy..... where are the other 14 kids? Dont have room in the Biscayne i see!!! LOL! :biggrin: J/K Benny, you only have 13 other kids! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Fuck my head is pounding! 

Happy new years to all my Layitlow Familia!

Im going back to sleep now to see if I could shake this headache before I head out to mis compas picnic. 

Who has Menudo?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 1 2011, 07:32 AM~19473449
> *Heyyyyyy..... where are the other 14 kids? Dont have room in the Biscayne i see!!! LOL! :biggrin:  J/K Benny, you only have 13 other kids! :cheesy:
> *


Hes going to turn his Biscayne into a limo to fit them all in ther


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!!


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy new year AZ!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 1 2011, 09:01 AM~19473658
> *Fuck my head is pounding!
> 
> Happy new years to all my Layitlow Familia!
> ...


X2....HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

happy new year to all the AZ Familia. my God give you many Blessing in your health and well being for the future. my we all be a little better than we were, and strive to be the best we can be. heres to riding low in slow in 2011


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ*


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to da park today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 11:47 AM~19474060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats old school :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:47 AM~19474060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin nice Justin  ( no **** )


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 1 2011, 10:53 AM~19474104
> *lookin nice Justin   ( no **** )
> *


Thanks


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 1 2011, 09:01 AM~19473658
> *Fuck my head is pounding!
> 
> Happy new years to all my Layitlow Familia!
> ...








i know this yo jam :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
Grand opening coming soon


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19473665


I still got half of a pot, I live in Buckeye.... tu dices. :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...


Congratulations on Franks new shop.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Sup Smilie? how you doing homie?


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

PHX CLUBS LOOKED GOOD AT PARADE YESTERDAY. WAITING FOR MY YOU TUBE VIDOE TO FINISH, THEN WILL POST.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...


SHOP LOOKS NICE..... CONGRATS... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...


now thats a shop


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

a little video from the parade (12-31-10). PHX lowriders looked, way to represent. good way to end the year.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Jan 1 2011, 01:01 PM~19474768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin: I will let you know on the grand opening as soon as Frank gives the date


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice Shop


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: It was a good day today!!! Good seeing all the Homies today who showed up to kick back at Estrella with us!!!! 

WE WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY 2012!!!!! :biggrin: 

Hang over or no hang over, we are doing it AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 06:27 PM~19476591
> *:biggrin: It was a good day today!!!  Good seeing all the Homies today who showed up to kick back at Estrella with us!!!!
> 
> WE WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY 2012!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Had a great time bro!   Thanks for the invite!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 1 2011, 02:36 PM~19475277
> *a little video from the parade (12-31-10). PHX lowriders looked, way to represent. good way to end the year.
> 
> 
> ...


there you go, hope you enjoy.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 06:27 PM~19476591
> *:biggrin: It was a good day today!!!  Good seeing all the Homies today who showed up to kick back at Estrella with us!!!!
> 
> WE WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY 2012!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


hell yes... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 1 2011, 06:40 PM~19476671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 1 2011, 05:43 PM~19476689
> *there you go, hope you enjoy.
> *


  cool! nice job


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

at the pad "waiting" for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 1 2011, 06:43 PM~19476689
> *there you go, hope you enjoy.
> *


Badass Video


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

at Estrella


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

we had a good time today at the phoenix riderz picnic i hope it becomes a yearly event


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks to all who showed up on a short notice:

Identity
Lowrider Style
La Familia
Majestics
Desert Life
Toda Madre

and anyone else we missed.

Goodtimes out there


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jan 1 2011, 05:53 PM~19476794
> *we had a good time today at the phoenix riderz picnic i hope it becomes a yearly event
> *


thanks for coming out!! We plan on it Homie  It will be better next year, this was the first run :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 1 2011, 02:36 PM~19475277
> *a little video from the parade (12-31-10). PHX lowriders looked, way to represent. good way to end the year.
> 
> 
> ...


badass bro! good video and pics!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19476805
> *thanks to all who showed up on a short notice:
> 
> Identity
> ...


X2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 06:58 PM~19476822
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2011, 05:58 PM~19476832
> *:biggrin:
> *


keep posting pics guey! :cheesy:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 06:27 PM~19476591
> *:biggrin: It was a good day today!!!  Good seeing all the Homies today who showed up to kick back at Estrella with us!!!!
> 
> WE WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY 2012!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Bad ass la pasamos a TODA MADRE. Piked a good day fellas had a good time


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 06:59 PM~19476837
> *keep posting pics guey! :cheesy:
> *


That all I have...I forgot my memory card for the camera  

I have to look in my phone pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The parade and cookout look fun, damn Ill be glad when my cars ready.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jan 1 2011, 06:02 PM~19476864
> *Bad ass la pasamos a TODA MADRE. Piked a good day fellas had a good time
> *


  perfect choice of words Brotha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 1 2011, 06:02 PM~19476867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your car is looking good Justin.....patience grasshopper, your ride will be out soon enough


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 07:06 PM~19476903
> *:cheesy: Good thing mandy was taking pics too!
> Your car is looking good Justin.....patience grasshopper, your ride will be out soon enough
> *


Thanks Art


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jan 1 2011, 07:02 PM~19476864
> *Bad ass la pasamos a TODA MADRE. Piked a good day fellas had a good time
> *


Thanks for coming thru homies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 07:06 PM~19476903
> *:cheesy: Good thing mandy was taking pics too!
> Your car is looking good Justin.....patience grasshopper, your ride will be out soon enough
> *


So was the paparazzi


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Phone pics


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2011, 07:13 PM~19476947
> *Last name "Drunk"
> First name "Always"
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Luna getting whooped on "baggo" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19476959
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2011, 07:11 PM~19476931
> *Thanks for coming thru homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jan 1 2011, 06:53 PM~19476794
> *we had a good time today at the phoenix riderz picnic i hope it becomes a yearly event
> *


wanted to go but estrella Mtn is too damn far for me


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TOO BAD SOME OF US HAD TO WORK TODAY RIDERZ :angry: SORRY WE COULDNT BE THERE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19477893
> *TOO BAD SOME OF US HAD TO WORK TODAY RIDERZ :angry: SORRY WE COULDNT BE THERE
> *




x2


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Good way to start the new year hanging with Phoenix Riderz C.C. and Identity C.C. and any other clubs I missed at Estrella. 



























Riding with Leonard at yesterdays parade


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 06:22 AM~19465591
> *what  it doo big ben
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Dec 31 2010, 01:51 PM~19468686
> *Just want to thank everyone for coming out today to the Fiesta Bowl pre-parade event. The event was a big success considering the cold weather, thanks to everyone who put up with it. If anyone has pics of the event please post them.
> *


thanks for letting us know


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 31 2010, 10:19 PM~19472141
> *This one for Big Ben!
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie thats a nice pic........ thanks alot!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 1 2011, 07:32 AM~19473449
> *Heyyyyyy..... where are the other 14 kids? Dont have room in the Biscayne i see!!! LOL! :biggrin:  J/K Benny, you only have 13 other kids! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 1 2011, 02:36 PM~19475277
> *a little video from the parade (12-31-10). PHX lowriders looked, way to represent. good way to end the year.
> 
> 
> ...



nice video !!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 1 2011, 06:40 PM~19476671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGGO BITTIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 1 2011, 09:16 PM~19477994
> *Good way to start the new year hanging with Phoenix Riderz C.C. and Identity C.C. and any other clubs I missed at Estrella.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone has a recomended chrome shop or upholsterer can you please let me know.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 1 2011, 08:04 PM~19477893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 11:27 PM~19478708
> *That sucks......next year?
> Randy Dude!
> 
> *


any game that goes on in cardinals stadium we work it  :angry:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire+Jan 1 2011, 07:47 PM~19477249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good homies


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I want to thanx phoenix riders for inviting us to ur new years picnic. 







CLUB UNITY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19479860
> *I want to thanx phoenix riders for inviting us to ur new years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19479860
> *I want to thanx phoenix riders for inviting us to ur new years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


shouldve let it land on that truck!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*CAR WASH ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE ON SUNDAY EVENING EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES... THE PAST TWO WEEKS WE'VE BEEN KICKIN IT AND WE GET A PRETTY GOOD TURNOUT SO COME CHILL!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great times at the 1st Annual Phx Riderz New Years Picnic!!! Food was good, beer was flowing and DJ Mr T had the jams going good! Great turnout! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:36 PM~19475277
> *a little video from the parade (12-31-10). PHX lowriders looked, way to represent. good way to end the year.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Video Bro! Appreciate you standing in the cold to shoot this! Came out badass!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

It's official Arizona! Low Life Magazine is up and running. If you haven't checked it out go to>>>>> www.lowlifemagazine.com
Please spread the word and show some love.
If you would like to be a part of LLM I need.........
Feature rides
Models
Advertisers
Photographers
Upcoming Event Info

Hit me up [email protected]


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 2 2011, 07:20 AM~19480348
> *Nice Video Bro! Appreciate you standing in the cold to shoot this! Came out badass!
> *


not a problem bro. good to so many clubs come together.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:22 PM~19478651
> *If anyone has a recomended chrome shop or upholsterer can you please let me know.
> *


tinos for interior and todds for chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19474738
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c+Jan 1 2011, 07:33 PM~19477117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2011, 06:56 PM~19476809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 2 2011, 07:18 AM~19480344
> *Great times at the 1st Annual Phx Riderz New Years Picnic!!! Food was good, beer was flowing and DJ Mr T had the jams going good! Great turnout!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Luna! And thanks to internet radio :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 2 2011, 07:18 AM~19480344
> *Great times at the 1st Annual Phx Riderz New Years Picnic!!! Food was good, beer was flowing and DJ Mr T had the jams going good! Great turnout!  :biggrin:
> *


damn looks like a missed a good kickback!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 2 2011, 09:46 AM~19480733
> *No problem homie!
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


your the best homie!!!!!! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 1 2011, 06:27 PM~19476591
> *:biggrin: It was a good day today!!!  Good seeing all the Homies today who showed up to kick back at Estrella with us!!!!
> 
> WE WILL BE DOING THIS AGAIN ON NEW YEARS DAY 2012!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Yes it was!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2011, 06:55 PM~19476805
> *thanks to all who showed up on a short notice:
> 
> Identity
> ...


Anytime homie!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 1 2011, 09:16 PM~19477994
> *Good way to start the new year hanging with Phoenix Riderz C.C. and Identity C.C. and any other clubs I missed at Estrella.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19479860
> *I want to thanx phoenix riders for inviting us to ur new years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jan 2 2011, 07:41 AM~19480381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jan 2 2011, 08:05 AM~19480427
> *not a problem bro. good to so  many clubs come together.
> *


Club Unity at its BEST!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 2 2011, 02:49 AM~19480138
> *CAR WASH ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE ON SUNDAY EVENING EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES... THE PAST TWO WEEKS WE'VE BEEN KICKIN IT AND WE GET A PRETTY GOOD TURNOUT SO COME CHILL!!!!
> *


What time homie?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

DESERT LIFE CC WILL BE THERE HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 2 2011, 11:51 AM~19481915
> *Club Unity!!!!!
> *


Nice pics! and Congratulations to Mike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 2 2011, 02:49 AM~19480138
> *CAR WASH ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE ON SUNDAY EVENING EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES... THE PAST TWO WEEKS WE'VE BEEN KICKIN IT AND WE GET A PRETTY GOOD TURNOUT SO COME CHILL!!!! AROUND 530
> *



IM CRUISING OUT THERE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 2 2011, 01:51 PM~19481915
> *Here go our set of pic's of the Phx Riderz Picnic!!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>I like this one got any more Pics? :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 1 2011, 06:56 PM~19476811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BEN where you at! There 100 mafawkas out here!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## A Rod (Sep 25, 2009)

94 FLEETWOOD..... PAINT,STRIPING,FRESH CLEAN INTERIOR,2 PUMP HARDLINED(leonard) SHOWTIME SET-UP, 6 BATT.4 SWITCH.,OG WIRES,READY FOR SHOW,CAR IS IN PHOENIX,AZ(avondale)119,500 OG MILES $7500


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 2 2011, 12:23 PM~19481710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie i just got home from the car wash!!!! all drunk!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:0


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 2 2011, 12:51 PM~19481915
> *Club Unity!!!!!
> *


BEER ME


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19479860
> *I want to thanx phoenix riders for inviting us to ur new years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU 2

BEER ME


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MORNING AZ :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjjrj2IFcOk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7y9KZT_Orw :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 3 2011, 12:22 AM~19488219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 3 2011, 07:31 AM~19489322
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


........speachless............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 3 2011, 05:59 AM~19488889
> *BEER ME
> *


I know beer me.
Morning Mike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 3 2011, 07:34 AM~19489145
> *MORNING AZ  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 3 2011, 07:50 AM~19489195
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjjrj2IFcOk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7y9KZT_Orw :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 3 2011, 08:31 AM~19489322
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2011, 08:46 AM~19489364
> *........speachless............
> *


x2


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

dam az side it was a good weekend with the parade and the riderz picnic but its time for me to tear down the lac and get ready for may show


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jan 3 2011, 09:09 AM~19489435
> *dam az side it was a good weekend with the parade and the riderz picnic but its time for me to tear down the lac and get ready for may show
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

TEAM BLOW ME Representing for the big AZ at the new years hop and after hop in Cali


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 2 2011, 11:37 AM~19481419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MORNING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 3 2011, 10:51 AM~19489954
> *TEAM BLOW ME Representing for the big AZ at the new years hop and after hop in Cali
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS!
GREAT JOB!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 3 2011, 09:51 AM~19489954
> *TEAM BLOW ME Representing for the big AZ at the new years hop and after hop in Cali
> 
> 
> ...


Rght on Spirit and Team Blow Me! Happy New Year!  Looking good out there


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 11:35 AM~19490298
> *X2
> GOOD MORNING HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


HOW YOU BEEN OG?


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 3 2011, 11:40 AM~19490340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo thanks guys it was raining and cold yesterday but still had blast it was some good hopping the whole day and some after hops at night shit it's still raining :biggrin:  

Ohh yeah Happy New Year Art :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:54 AM~19489382
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Benefit horeseshoe tournament January 8th at Pioneer park in Mesa. This is to raise funds for 14 year old Marissa Molina who was diagnosed with cancer. The family is asking for the lowriding community's help in raising funds so come on out.

Society will be their to support!!! Please come out!! This Girl can use all help she can get, Thanks!! 

B


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Posting for a friend  ..... All,
This Saturday we will be hosting a horseshoe tournament fundraiser to help out Marissa and the Molina family.

~ Location: Pioneer Park in Mesa / 526 East Main Street

~ Registration starts at 10:00am, Play starts at 11:00am

~ Two man, women or mixed teams - $20.00 each player, double elimination per team.



Please forward this e mail on and invite your teammates, coworkers, friends and family. You don’t have to be a professional to toss some shoes to have fun and help raise money for a great cause.



All proceeds will help the Molina Family pay bills, travel to appointments, eat, etc.

We have set up a FACEBOOK page “Miracle for Marissa”.



For more information please see the attached flyer.

Volunteers please give me a call on my cell at 480-628-8092.



Thanks,





Chuey J. Martinez

Assistant Manager & Safety Coordinator

Ergon Asphalt & Emulsions Inc.

6940 West Chandler Blvd.

Chandler, Az 85226



Cell 480-628-8092

Direct 480-785-2538 x 2201

Fax 480-763-0693

E mail: [email protected]

Alternate e mail:[email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR JUSTIN .


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:54 AM~19489382
> *<span style='colorrange'> I D E N T I T Y  :twak:*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 3 2011, 02:04 PM~19491697
> *its spelled       I D E N T I T Y  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 3 2011, 03:04 PM~19491697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE KNOWS HOW TO SPELL UNITY REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 3 2011, 03:04 PM~19491697
> *its spelled       I D E N T I T Y  :twak:
> *


OH SHIT! THANKS FOR CATCHING THAT! MY BAD!
:happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_ 

THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 3 2011, 03:12 PM~19491760
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


MY GIFT TO YOU!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 03:35 PM~19491931
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> 
> THERE  :biggrin:
> *


BEER ME


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 02:35 PM~19491931
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> 
> THERE  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 02:26 PM~19491442
> *THIS IS FOR JUSTIN .
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hector


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 3 2011, 04:03 PM~19492170
> *FIXED!!!
> *


YOUR SO HELPFULL TATA!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 03:35 PM~19491931
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> 
> THERE  :biggrin:
> *




:|


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:54 AM~19489382
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


FIXED


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

trying to call about the show on the 16th but its the wrong number, can someone give me the right one please, thx


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 3 2011, 10:51 AM~19489954
> *TEAM BLOW ME Representing for the big AZ at the new years hop and after hop in Cali
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Looking good out in Cali


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alot of "fixing" going on..... :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2011, 06:37 PM~19493632
> *Alot of "fixing" going on..... :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES SAVE THE DATE MARCH 12TH OG SATURDAY BARBEQUE & KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK FROM 12 NOON TILL 7PM BRING YOUR GRILLS AND FOOD AND ENJOY A DAY OUT WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS . I WILL BE GETTING A BEER PERMIT =) FLYER COMING SOON!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19494097
> *OK HOMIES SAVE THE DATE MARCH 12TH OG SATURDAY BARBEQUE & KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK FROM 12 NOON TILL 7PM BRING YOUR GRILLS AND FOOD AND ENJOY A DAY OUT WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS . I WILL BE GETTING A BEER PERMIT =) FLYER COMING SOON!!  :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 3 2011, 07:28 PM~19494237
> *OH SNAP!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



YUP IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME LET'S DO THIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2011, 06:37 PM~19493632
> *Alot of "fixing" going on..... :wow:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 07:33 PM~19494285
> *YUP IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME LET'S DO THIS!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAM! SO DAM FAST!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 3 2011, 07:48 PM~19494444
> *DAM! SO DAM FAST!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 07:56 PM~19494549
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE :wow: Hopefully my car will be done in time to bring there.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 07:57 PM~19494561
> *NICE  :wow:  Hopefully my car will be done in time to bring there.
> *



COOL CAUSE I KNOW ALOT OF CARS ARE GONNA BE GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S SO WE CAN ALL KICK IT AND GRUB ON SOME FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 2 2011, 08:12 AM~19480436
> *tinos for interior and todds for chrome :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mike, Also Modern Arte does chrome, I saw the chrome their office and it looked great.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 08:04 PM~19494648
> *COOL CAUSE I KNOW ALOT OF CARS ARE GONNA BE GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S SO WE CAN ALL KICK IT AND GRUB ON SOME FOOD  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there with or without a car as it sounds like a good time.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, azmobn06, compita, Riderz-4-Life, ART LOKS, ARIZA70


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 08:11 PM~19494737
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, azmobn06, compita, Riderz-4-Life, ART LOKS, ARIZA70
> :wave:
> *


Sup Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19494777
> *Sup Justin
> *


Not much really just dealing with the car, today paid for upholstery so its now getting closer and closer to completion, next step will be chrome.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 08:08 PM~19494700
> *Ill be there with or without a car as it sounds like a good time.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone have a good exhaust shop they recommend in Glendale area?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 3 2011, 08:16 PM~19494802
> *Not much really just dealing with the car, today paid for upholstery so its now getting closer and closer to completion, next step will be chrome.
> *


cool man, good luck on the build


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2011, 08:28 PM~19494949
> *cool man, good luck on the build
> *


Thanks Termite


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19494097
> *OK HOMIES SAVE THE DATE MARCH 12TH OG SATURDAY BARBEQUE & KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK FROM 12 NOON TILL 7PM BRING YOUR GRILLS AND FOOD AND ENJOY A DAY OUT WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS . I WILL BE GETTING A BEER PERMIT =) FLYER COMING SOON!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 3 2011, 12:22 AM~19488219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The real todo oro took the win. Individuals all day we just pulled back in town right now. We started new year with a bang literally. Be on the look out for footage Rollin and Big Fish video


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19496378
> *The real todo oro took the win. Individuals all day we just pulled back in town right now. We started new year with a bang literally. Be on the look out for footage Rollin and Big Fish video
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: #1stunna, CHEVYMAN480, EsePuppet, Justin-Az, kraz13, cutlass.hopper


:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19496378
> *The real todo oro took the win. Individuals all day we just pulled back in town right now. We started new year with a bang literally. Be on the look out for footage Rollin and Big Fish video
> *


looking good sup compa gordo whats cooking.


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

What up Puppet, and Ben how was your new year


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 3 2011, 11:30 PM~19497222
> *What up Puppet, and Ben how was your new year
> *


sup ese como andas homie whats good, hey sup with them lights ese let me know!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 3 2011, 10:31 PM~19497229
> *sup ese como andas homie whats good, hey sup with them lights ese let me know!!!
> *


Going to need them now fuckin Mike I told him stop lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 3 2011, 11:30 PM~19497222
> *What up Puppet, and Ben how was your new year
> *


 whats up homie... shit it was good homie..... beer, weed, bombfire, and the homies, couldnt get any better bro!!!! i see you guys a good ass time!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19496378
> *The real todo oro took the win. Individuals all day we just pulled back in town right now. We started new year with a bang literally. Be on the look out for footage Rollin and Big Fish video
> *


damn that video was crazy bro... i wish i was there!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 3 2011, 08:31 AM~19489322
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 3 2011, 08:46 AM~19489364
> *........speachless............
> *



huh!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 3 2011, 10:39 PM~19497311
> *whats up homie... shit it was good homie.....  beer, weed, bombfire, and the homies, couldnt get any better bro!!!!  i see you guys a good ass time!!!!!
> *


Yes sir we do but it was cold like a Mofo but we had fun


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 3 2011, 03:19 PM~19491818
> *HE KNOWS HOW TO SPELL UNITY REAL GOOD :biggrin:
> *



fuck that!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what happened to clubs united?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19497350
> *Yes sir we do but it was cold like a Mofo  but we had fun
> *


pues gordo was with you bro, you shouldve just cuddled with him!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 3 2011, 03:30 PM~19491894
> *OH SHIT! THANKS FOR CATCHING THAT! MY BAD!
> :happysad:
> *


i think you do that on purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19494097
> *OK HOMIES SAVE THE DATE MARCH 12TH OG SATURDAY BARBEQUE & KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK FROM 12 NOON TILL 7PM BRING YOUR GRILLS AND FOOD AND ENJOY A DAY OUT WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS . I WILL BE GETTING A BEER PERMIT =) FLYER COMING SOON!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 3 2011, 11:38 PM~19497303
> *Going to need them now fuckin Mike I told him stop lol
> *


  :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 4 2011, 03:17 AM~19498180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin Big Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 4 2011, 03:22 AM~19498194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2011, 03:27 AM~19498204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats all me mando!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

img]http://i54.tinypic.com/2j5gsh4.jpg[/img]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 03:39 AM~19498233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaammmmnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 4 2011, 03:38 AM~19498232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2011, 03:27 AM~19498204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uuuuuuuuuum thickness :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

NICE PICS BEN AND JUSTIN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 4 2011, 07:48 AM~19498758
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Oooo I forgot today was tuesday :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Till I saw the pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jan 4 2011, 07:28 AM~19498695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 03:35 AM~19498228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So many winners!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 3 2011, 11:43 PM~19497359
> *fuck that!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  what happened to clubs united?????
> *


Does'nt sound da same......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 4 2011, 10:15 AM~19499618
> *Does'nt sound da same......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 10:31 AM~19499711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey Tata check out the accessories,,,,,,bling bling playa!!!
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: HO SNAP FOUND THE MURAL FOR MY TRUCK! :biggrin: :cheesy: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOUND THIS ON ONE OF OUR TOPICS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 4 2011, 10:15 AM~19499618
> *Does'nt sound da same......
> *


 :uh: YOU ALREADY KNOW!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 12:08 PM~19500406
> *:cheesy: HO SNAP FOUND THE MURAL FOR MY TRUCK! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 10:31 AM~19499711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HIDE ME FROM ROGER! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 4 2011, 04:06 PM~19502136
> *:uh: YOU ALREADY KNOW!
> *


this one old lady told me some shit one time funny as shit,,,,,,

it like tryin to blow smoke a dead dogs ass tryin to get it to bark!!
:roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 04:16 PM~19502236
> *this one old lady told me some shit one time funny as shit,,,,,,
> 
> it like tryin to blow smoke a dead dogs ass tryin to get it to bark!!
> ...


FUCKIN ART :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

32in dynex lcd tv $250 firm bought it last week so couple days old tried to return it but only gave store credit

480 234 8624


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 04:54 PM~19502605
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 04:54 PM~19502605
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 04:16 PM~19502236
> *this one old lady told me some shit one time funny as shit,,,,,,
> 
> it like tryin to blow smoke a dead dogs ass tryin to get it to bark!!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 12:08 PM~19500406
> *:cheesy: HO SNAP FOUND THE MURAL FOR MY TRUCK! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

What's up man? :cheesy: what's the temp like out there right now?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 04:16 PM~19502236
> *this one old lady told me some shit one time funny as shit,,,,,,
> 
> it like tryin to blow smoke a dead dogs ass tryin to get it to bark!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 05:12 PM~19502812
> *What's up man? :cheesy: what's the temp like out there right now?
> *


52


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TRAFFIC AT 11 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 05:12 PM~19502812
> *What's up man? :cheesy: what's the temp like out there right now?
> *


cold


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

:roflmao: Right on homie. That sounds good about now. I'm sick of this Indiana weather.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2011, 05:27 PM~19502944
> *cold
> *


 I will take 52° over the 27° that it is here right now.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 05:37 PM~19503054
> *I will take 52° over the 27° that it is here right now.
> *


52 is freezing for us here!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2011, 05:55 PM~19503282
> *52 is freezing for us here!
> *


Come July will be complaining about the 110 degree heat though :biggrin: For me Id rather 52 degrees than 100+ degrees.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 4 2011, 04:49 PM~19502548
> *32in dynex lcd tv $250 firm bought it last week so couple days old tried to return it but only gave store credit
> 
> 480 234 8624
> ...


how much for the table????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

So is everyone starting to hang out on the south side on sundays again??


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

BIG M PHOENIQUERA!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2011, 05:55 PM~19503282
> *52 is freezing for us here!
> *


right, but y'all can easily lowride all year round. I'm not hating, just jealous.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 07:17 PM~19504236
> *right, but y'all can easily lowride all year round. I'm not hating, just jealous.
> *


hot, cold always cruising somewhere


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 4 2011, 07:18 PM~19504247
> *hot, cold always cruising somewhere
> *


that's what I'm talking about ! I need that in my life ! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 07:20 PM~19504267
> *that's what I'm talking about ! I need that in my life ! :biggrin:
> *


Where you from? Out here there seems to be allot of lowriding with events every week sometimes 2 on same day.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 07:39 PM~19504556
> *Where you from? Out here there seems to be allot of lowriding with events every week sometimes 2 on same day.
> *


Indianapolis, been putting some thought into coming out that way.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 07:44 PM~19504629
> *Indiananapolis, been putting some thought into coming out that way.
> *


Nows a good time to move out here as can get housing cheap now. You a colts fan?


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 07:46 PM~19504653
> *Nows a good time to move out here as can get housing cheap now. You a colts fan?
> *


I am, but don't keep up much. more of a lowriding fan. lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 4 2011, 07:48 PM~19504676
> *I am, but don't keep up much. more of a lowriding fan. lol
> *


Are there much lowriders in your place?


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 07:52 PM~19504719
> *Are there much lowriders in your place?
> *


I can send you a PM. probably easier.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 08:29 PM~19505191
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 08:29 PM~19505191
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 08:35 PM~19505273
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats cracking?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:biggrin:  WOO HOO!!! :h5: THE FIRST TORTA TUESDAY OF 2011!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 4 2011, 08:37 PM~19505293
> *:wave:  WHAT UP MANDO  :biggrin:
> *


 PURO MAÑIACO STATUS!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 09:25 PM~19506012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics Mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

GORDO818,

On the HID lights do you sell dual beam lights and is it possible to run 4 at once so all 4 lights can switch from high beam to low beam?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 3 2011, 11:44 PM~19497369
> *pues gordo was with you bro, you shouldve just cuddled with him!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah pinche Raul we could of cuddled remember gordos give you warmth in winter shade in summer guey!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 09:56 PM~19506543
> *GORDO818,
> 
> On the HID lights do you sell dual beam lights and is it possible to run 4 at once so all 4 lights can switch from high beam to low beam?
> *


Yups! U can do all 4 run at 1 time just takes relay jumping high beam to low beam relay is a must looking at $25 to make work both plus the kits and headlight conversions. Also got different color bulbs bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 10:14 PM~19506810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: this is how u take of this :boink:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 5 2011, 05:25 AM~19506012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 10:14 PM~19506810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 08:45 PM~19505433
> * PURO MAÑIACO STATUS!!! :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when are you not homie :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 5 2011, 05:02 AM~19508619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: oldschool is coming back :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 10:14 PM~19506810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooooooooooooo laaaaawd :wow: :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 06:52 AM~19508879
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  oldschool is coming back  :cheesy:
> *


I dont know where they get that light orange tint though


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 4 2011, 09:02 PM~19505658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: it needs your favorite song in the backround :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 5 2011, 06:55 AM~19508890
> *I dont know where they get that light orange tint though
> *


your car would look good with that :cheesy: i think window tinting places can get it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 07:00 AM~19508907
> *your car would look good with that  :cheesy:   i think window tinting places can get it
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 4 2011, 04:49 PM~19502548
> *32in dynex lcd tv $250 firm bought it last week so couple days old tried to return it but only gave store credit
> 
> 480 234 8624
> ...



that means i can watch my 70s show :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 4 2011, 11:53 AM~19500322
> *hey Tata check out the accessories,,,,,,bling bling playa!!!
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> ...



what a waste  :angry:  :tears:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 5 2011, 07:02 AM~19508911
> *:biggrin:
> *



check this model out justin :cheesy: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=539091&st=700


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 07:17 AM~19508967
> *check this model out justin  :cheesy:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=539091&st=700
> *


Damn thats just like my car. where did they get a 66? Ive been searching ebay and can find allot of 65s but no 66.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 5 2011, 07:22 AM~19508981
> *Damn thats just like my car. where did they get a 66? Ive been searching ebay and can find allot of 65s but no 66.
> *



ill get the one off marinate


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 07:22 AM~19508983
> *ill get the one off marinate
> *


Its a Bonneville not a Catalina but it looks the same to me. Marinate has a 65 which has a different front. He has a 66 also?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 5 2011, 07:24 AM~19508993
> *Its a Bonneville not a Catalina but it looks the same to me. Marinate has a 65 which has a different front. He has a 66 also?
> *


picky muuufuka :angry: well good luck finding one :dunno: you should ask in the modelers adds wanted on model section


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 07:29 AM~19509016
> *picky muuufuka  :angry:  well good luck finding one  :dunno:  you should ask in the modelers adds wanted on model section
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>STEADY DIPPIN CC IS NOW IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 4 2011, 07:05 PM~19504083
> *So is everyone starting to hang out on the south side on sundays again??
> *


yesssss sir!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 4 2011, 08:44 PM~19505405
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  WOO HOO!!! :h5: THE FIRST TORTA TUESDAY OF 2011!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 4 2011, 09:02 PM~19505658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad ass slide show homie!!!!!! lots of old pics!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 4 2011, 10:11 PM~19506770
> *Yeah pinche Raul we could of cuddled remember gordos give you warmth in winter shade in summer guey!
> *


lmao!!!!! y si!!!


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

anything going on this weekend on the southside??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 5 2011, 09:08 AM~19509452
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>STEADY DIPPIN CC IS NOW IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


BEER ME


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2011, 09:21 AM~19509519
> *thats a bad ass slide show homie!!!!!! lots of old pics!!!!
> *


I HAD THAT BLACK AND YELLOW SONG ON IT BUT IT GOT YANKED OFF?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 5 2011, 11:30 AM~19510491
> *I HAD THAT BLACK AND YELLOW SONG ON IT BUT IT GOT YANKED OFF?
> *


sup mr. black and jellow :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 5 2011, 11:39 AM~19510568
> *sup mr. black and jellow :biggrin:
> *


Que onda pinche Puppet?


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7LarUB5jtU...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OzP7h8rStg...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fIvv6G57m0...be_gdata_player


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cutty buddy, ART LOKS, El Azteca 85 Buick, unity_mike
what up party people!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 5 2011, 03:07 PM~19512194
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: cutty buddy, ART LOKS, El Azteca 85 Buick, unity_mike
> what up party people!!!
> *


WHAT UP ART?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 5 2011, 04:11 PM~19512861
> *WHAT UP ART?
> *


here at work bro,,, just got done watchin the last part of the walking dead,,,,,, some freaky shit A.


lunch over got to get back to work.
whats up with u homie??


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 5 2011, 01:51 PM~19511599
> *Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
> TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player
> ...


  :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: REPIN THE BIG AZ IN CALI THANKS HOMIES!! MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 5 2011, 01:51 PM~19511599
> *Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
> TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player
> ...



TEAM BLOW ME LOOKING GOOD IN CALI HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 5 2011, 01:51 PM~19511599
> *Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
> TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 5 2011, 12:51 PM~19511599
> *Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
> TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player
> ...


Great Job Reppin Az Fellas!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

New issue of LRM has a lot of AZ in it!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*THE OG SATURDAY KICKBACK HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MARCH 19TH THANK YOU FLYER UP SOON!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:tears:  WTF!!! PAGE 2!!! :burn:  :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 5 2011, 01:51 PM~19511599
> *Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
> TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player
> ...


. It was fkn cold rain but fuck it we were there rain or shine


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 5 2011, 04:26 PM~19513016
> *here at work bro,,, just got done watchin the last part of the walking dead,,,,,, some freaky shit A.
> lunch over got to get back to work.
> whats up with u homie??
> *


Nothing, can't sleep much. My nana is in her last days.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2011, 08:49 PM~19516039
> *THE OG SATURDAY KICKBACK HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MARCH 19TH THANK YOU FLYER UP SOON!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 5 2011, 08:57 PM~19516155
> *whats up homies
> *


 :wave: BIG PERM I MEAN BIG WORM I MEAN BIG BEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 5 2011, 01:51 PM~19511599
> *Some video of the Majestics New Years hop 2011 Franks Custom Hydraulics
> TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain but still had fun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19517175
> *:tears:  WTF!!! PAGE 2!!! :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im saying bro!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 5 2011, 11:07 PM~19517693
> *.      It was fkn cold rain but fuck it we were there rain or shine
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 6 2011, 06:35 AM~19519369
> *:wave: BIG PERM I MEAN BIG WORM I MEAN BIG BEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you better have my money or my bud or im killing you and him.... cause your playin with my emotions!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

yo check this shit out az :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ!!!! :biggrin: 

Found this on Facebook.....
Just thought i'd share.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2011, 08:27 AM~19519773
> *you better have my money or my bud or im killing you and him.... cause your playin with my emotions!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 6 2011, 09:15 AM~19520030
> *GM AZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Found this on Facebook.....
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 08:55 AM~19519922
> *yo check this shit out az  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


PUSSY TRYIN TO E-BANG GOT HIS ASS WHOOPED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 6 2011, 03:11 AM~19519013
> *Nothing, can't sleep much. My nana is in her last days.
> *


dam brother i feel you just had a homie lose his nana, and then his tata last month,,, shit is real bro!
keep ya head up for ur babys mang!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 11:29 AM~19521115
> *dam brother i feel you just had a homie lose his nana, and then his tata last month,,, shit is real bro!
> keep ya head up for ur babys mang!
> *


yeah i will thanks homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 6 2011, 03:11 AM~19519013
> *Nothing, can't sleep much. My nana is in her last days.
> *


keep your head up homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 6 2011, 12:42 PM~19521693
> *keep your head up homie
> *


THANKS :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 6 2011, 01:14 PM~19521940
> *:angry:
> *


WHATS WRONG CARNAL??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TOTHEFUCKINGTOP


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 04:13 PM~19523346
> *TOTHEFUCKINGTOP
> *


SUCH FILTH JUST!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK?? :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 01:35 PM~19522083
> *WHATS WRONG CARNAL??
> 
> 
> ...


Aki nomas bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 04:16 PM~19523363
> *SUCH FILTH JUST!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK?? :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Art?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 04:27 PM~19523473
> *Whats up Art?
> *


  CHILLIN LIKE A WITCHES NIPPLE!!!!! :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 04:33 PM~19523515
> * CHILLIN LIKE A WITCHES NIPPLE!!!!! :0
> *


Same here, earlier was wet sanding my ranfla but for now im just chillin.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: EASTSIDA, Justin-Az, Lunas64, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, BRYAN94CADI


Mr Luna is up in the house


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 04:34 PM~19523526
> *Same here, earlier was wet sanding my ranfla but for now im just chillin.
> *


YA IM JS SURFIN EAIN SOME FRESH TORTILLA FROM THE MOTHERLAND.....
GONA EAT EM ALL BEFORE I GET HOME AND HAVE NONE FOR DINNER :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 6 2011, 04:51 PM~19523697
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MISTER SLAYER??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:32 PM~19524044
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY MISSIN PHXROJOE :cheesy: 

WHERE DA HELL HE BEEN AT ANYWAY :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 05:35 PM~19524063
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY MISSIN PHXROJOE :cheesy:
> 
> WHERE DA HELL HE BEEN AT ANYWAY :dunno:
> *


I think he has been hanging out with Big Ben.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:38 PM~19524078
> *I think he has been hanging out with Big Ben.
> *


OH YOU MEAN BIG BALLA BEN!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 6 2011, 01:14 PM~19521940
> *:angry:
> *



Que rollo GATO donde te escondes


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 03:35 PM~19523532
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: EASTSIDA, Justin-Az, Lunas64, BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, BRYAN94CADI
> Mr Luna is up in the house
> *


Sup J, I check in at work from time to time!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 07:52 PM~19525499
> *:wave:
> *



thought you were tired


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 08:15 PM~19525849
> *thought you were tired
> *


I was/am tired. Hey how did you like them songs I posted up? LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 6 2011, 08:34 PM~19526031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I see the *BULLSHIT* continues in here........ :run: :rimshot: :thumbsup: 

'sup AZ Side!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 08:51 PM~19526206
> *I see the BULLSHIT continues in here........ :run:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 'sup AZ Side!
> *


Not much , how was your day?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 08:51 PM~19526206
> *I see the BULLSHIT continues in here........ :run:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 'sup AZ Side!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 07:52 PM~19526220
> *Not much , how was your day?
> *


it fuckin sucked! how the hell was yours?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 6 2011, 07:55 PM~19526256
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Gato!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 08:55 PM~19526272
> *it fuckin sucked!  how the hell was yours?
> *


OK I guess


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19526306
> *OK I guess
> *


Justin...........no, I will just tell them: Mag solo ka


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19526306
> *OK I guess
> *


chicken........... :biggrin: why did you edit your post? afraid the Pinoy Police will get you? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 08:00 PM~19526329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good song! Now I feel like a beer


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19526288
> *Gato!
> *


What's up Art


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 6 2011, 08:08 PM~19526408
> *What's up Art
> *


not much, just relaxing.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 09:00 PM~19526343
> *chicken........... :biggrin: why did you edit your post?  afraid the Pinoy Police will get you? :biggrin:
> *


nah lolol I just said tell them yawa ka bilat enamo. it meansd your a devil from your mothers vagina, like being told fuck you kinda. Telling them to dso it themselves i guess is nicer though. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 09:05 PM~19526373
> *Good song! Now I feel like a beer
> *


I dont drink but could handle a sprite though.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 6 2011, 06:59 PM~19524838
> *Que rollo GATO donde te escondes
> *


Ke rollo Pepe Jose no me escondo nomas me salgo de la picture para verla mejor ya sabes asi tu sabes kien es y KIEN NO ES.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 08:10 PM~19526425
> *nah lolol I just said tell them yawa ka bilat enamo. it meansd your a devil from your mothers vagina, like being told fuck you kinda. Telling them to dso it themselves i guess is nicer though.  :biggrin:
> *


or we could tell them bajo pookie mo!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 09:13 PM~19526469
> *or we could tell them bajo pookie mo!
> *


LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats up onquest?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 09:10 PM~19526420
> *not much, just relaxing.
> *


Orale I been relaxin for a min trying to stay away from shows and picnic.


----------



## OnQuest (Jun 7, 2010)

same stuff diff day Justin... You got your car done yet ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OnQuest_@Jan 6 2011, 09:22 PM~19526582
> *same stuff diff day Justin... You got your car done yet ?
> *


Not yet mike, just now doing leafing, striping and interior.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hows your bike doing mike?


----------



## OnQuest (Jun 7, 2010)

Ordering parts, Nothing kept in stock here of course.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OnQuest_@Jan 6 2011, 09:27 PM~19526628
> *Ordering parts, Nothing kept in stock here of course.
> *


Thats cool, I know it beats the hell out of taking the jeepney


----------



## OnQuest (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah, Public transport here is a lot like being a sardine LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OnQuest_@Jan 6 2011, 09:32 PM~19526705
> *yeah, Public transport here is a lot like being a sardine LOL.
> *


Yeah but man I wish we had your labor costs, shit imagine could do interior there for 300-400 bucks


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 6 2011, 08:59 PM~19526319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is going on here???? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 08:51 PM~19526206
> *I see the BULLSHIT continues in here........ :run:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 'sup AZ Side!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 09:34 PM~19526726
> *WTF is going on here???? :biggrin:
> *



i dont know but justins pontiac pics have invaded the model threads  :twak: :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 6 2011, 09:34 PM~19526031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 09:48 PM~19526887
> *i dont know but justins pontiac pics have invaded the model threads    :twak:  :twak:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 6 2011, 08:34 PM~19526031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this may show another show a week apart from the lowrider show at the coliseum :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 09:51 PM~19526911
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 09:52 PM~19526920
> *:angry:
> *


LOL. Whats up Danny?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:51 PM~19526913
> *is this may show another show a week apart from the lowrider show at the coliseum  :dunno:
> *


A WEEK APART LOKO...THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AND ITS INDOORS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 09:53 PM~19526930
> *LOL. Whats up Danny?
> *



nothing much writting to yo ass


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19526941
> *A WEEK APART LOKO...THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE  A GOOD SHOW AND ITS INDOORS :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup chumps!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

what up puppet?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 6 2011, 10:00 PM~19527009
> *sup chumps!!!
> *



looking at a mean camel toe thats been used and abused :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 10:01 PM~19527016
> *what up puppet?
> *


sup guero loco!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:03 PM~19527059
> *looking at a mean camel toe thats been used and abused  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: puta sucia status q0 no :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 11:03 PM~19527059
> *looking at a mean camel toe thats been used and abused  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19527101
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :sprint:
> *



home sick AGAIN HUUUUUUH :squint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 09:48 PM~19526887
> *i dont know but justins pontiac pics have invaded the model threads    :twak:  :twak:
> *


Fucking Justin.... No more pics puto! Unless there are pics of fine ass girls having camel toe! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 10:09 PM~19527136
> *Fucking Justin.... No more pics puto! Unless there are pics of fine ass girls having camel toe! :biggrin:
> *


x81 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 PM~19527127
> *home sick AGAIN HUUUUUUH  :squint:
> *


 :ninja: :h5: :squint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 10:09 PM~19527136
> *Fucking Justin.... No more pics puto! Unless there are pics of fine ass girls having camel toe! :biggrin:
> *


or on my own topic. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 04:53 PM~19523708
> *WHAT UP MISTER SLAYER??
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH CARNAL  JUS LOOKIN FOR THE NEXT "TORTA" I AM GONNA SLAY!!! :boink:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:08 PM~19527127
> *home sick AGAIN HUUUUUUH  :squint:
> *


are you sick marinate???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19527151
> *:ninja:  :h5:  :squint:
> *


did he mean the S status weyyy?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 6 2011, 11:09 PM~19527136
> *Fucking Justin.... No more pics puto! Unless there are pics of fine ass girls having camel toe! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19526945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: PINCHE CAMELTOE STATUS!!!! :h5:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 6 2011, 11:11 PM~19527170
> *are you sick marinate???
> *


 :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: too much


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19527181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:13 PM~19527193
> *:yes:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: too much
> *


MANIACO OOOORRRAAAALEEE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19527148
> *x81 :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 6 2011, 10:15 PM~19527215
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO GUEY! :biggrin:
> *


pateandola wey ya sabes!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19527181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



we breaking inn the new wii playing mario bros :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

q vo pinche gooooooooooos el numero uno :wow: :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:23 PM~19527258
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> we breaking inn the new wii  playing mario bros  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: what a paisa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:23 PM~19527258
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> we breaking inn the new wii  playing mario bros  :cheesy:
> *


You got bowling on your wii?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 6 2011, 10:24 PM~19527278
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  what a paisa!!! :biggrin:
> *


mario bros is tha shit :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19527295
> *You got bowling on your wii?
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19527300
> *mario bros is tha shit  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 PM~19527302
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


less wii more painting paisa lol :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 PM~19527302
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


You any good at it?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 10:29 PM~19527323
> *You any good at it?
> *


that not what she saiiiiid!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19527300
> *mario bros is tha shit  :cheesy:
> *


I dont have the mario brothers game. Go to gamestop.com as they got pre-owned games cheap, as low as like 2 bucks.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 6 2011, 10:16 PM~19527230
> *pateandola wey ya sabes!!
> *


:cheesy: ES TODO HOMIE!!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19527379
> *:cheesy: ES TODO HOMIE!!! uffin:
> *


  andas de maniaco wey!!!


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Sunday kick back spot in the East Valley at Brasco Sports Bar Country Club just north of the 60. Come cruise the rides out.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:38 PM~19524078
> *I think he has been hanging out with Big Ben.
> *


hell na homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 6 2011, 05:41 PM~19524100
> *OH YOU MEAN BIG BALLA BEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


broke balla ben!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 6 2011, 08:51 PM~19526206
> *I see the BULLSHIT continues in here........ :run:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 'sup AZ Side!
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 6 2011, 09:13 PM~19526457
> *Ke rollo Pepe Jose no me escondo nomas me salgo de la picture para verla mejor ya sabes asi tu sabes kien es y KIEN NO ES.
> *


oh shut up pinchi enano etupido... no sales porque no te dejan.... di la verdad guey!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19527181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 6 2011, 10:33 PM~19527360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 2 words .....face first :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty:


heres my contribution http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30493
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 7 2011, 07:03 AM~19529134
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_With coverage now by Low Life Magazine!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2011, 09:53 AM~19530047
> *ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YESSIR :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19527181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK, SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 7 2011, 07:03 AM~19529134
> *
> *


what up 64!!!!! :cheesy: 








:0 did the truth set you free :cheesy: !!!
Happy New Year Homie!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=rgarcia15928,Jan 7 2011, 01:07 PM~19531582]

















[/quote]


looks like gonna be a nice show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2011, 01:00 AM~19528371
> *oh shut up pinchi enano etupido... no sales porque no te dejan.... di la verdad guey!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Callate cara de marrana engordada :biggrin: tu sabes kienes son te acuerdas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 7 2011, 03:49 PM~19533151
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 7 2011, 03:40 PM~19533073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AND HOT DAY!! GOTTA FIND ME A DATE LOL J/K !!! I RIDE SOLO HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2011, 04:09 PM~19533323
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: WHAT UP HOMIE???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 7 2011, 04:33 PM~19533529
> *DAMN GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AND HOT DAY!! GOTTA FIND ME A DATE LOL J/K !!! I RIDE SOLO HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW YOU DOIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 7 2011, 04:34 PM~19533540
> *:biggrin:  :wave: WHAT UP HOMIE???
> *


What's up playa thanks for new year. Cookies and cake was soo good


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2011, 04:09 PM~19533323
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up Gato :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 7 2011, 04:40 PM~19533578
> *WHAT UP OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOW YOU DOIN!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm doing ok just chillin trying to get the flyer done :biggrin: 
How are things with you?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 7 2011, 04:40 PM~19533580
> *What's up playa thanks for new year. Cookies and cake was soo good
> *



Nothing much homie  you're welcome i am just glad my health was good and I was able to make them :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 7 2011, 05:52 PM~19534139
> *I'm doing ok just chillin trying to get the flyer done  :biggrin:
> How are things with you?
> *


GETTIN BETTER,, IWAS SICK HERE FOR A MIN,,,,, IM BETTER NOW,, BUT I SPENT ALL DAY ON THE FONE WITH SHIPPING COMPANY AND A LADY THAT WAS TRIPPIN!!!

ON SOME BULLSHIT FOR A FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2011, 12:00 AM~19528368
> *whats up homie???
> *


same ol thang Big Ben. How you doing?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2011, 12:58 AM~19528359
> *hell na homie!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn so Roller Joe is lost, yall better put out a alert.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 7 2011, 01:23 AM~19528450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 7 2011, 09:36 AM~19529939
> *With coverage now by Low Life Magazine!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 6 2011, 10:22 PM~19527251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 7 2011, 10:36 PM~19536741
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 7 2011, 10:21 PM~19536602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pinche justin getting all maniakiiis :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:40 AM~19537657
> *pinche justin getting all maniakiiis  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


he got it from you paisano!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin puppet?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:42 AM~19537671
> *Whats crackin puppet?
> *


nada nada just chilaxing ese!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup pepe!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 12:41 AM~19537667
> *he got it from you paisano!!! :biggrin:
> *



justin stop beating off , you need to save that energy on your arms for wet sanding :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 12:43 AM~19537675
> *nada nada just chilaxing ese!!! :cheesy:
> *


same here , just chillaxin and cooking some food wey


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 AM~19537681
> *justin stop beating off , you need to save that energy on your arms for wet sanding  :biggrin:
> *


chALES I got justin for that wet sanding I meant jaja


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 AM~19537686
> *same here , just chillaxin and cooking some food wey
> *



you inviting us ? :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 AM~19537686
> *same here , just chillaxin and cooking some food wey
> *


make some food nikka we hungry q no chawpsssss!! puts sucia status jajaja


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:46 AM~19537697
> *you inviting us ? :cheesy:
> *


pick me up ese lets roll vato!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 AM~19537681
> *justin stop beating off , you need to save that energy on your arms for wet sanding  :biggrin:
> *


I thought the wetsanding was done already


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:47 AM~19537710
> *I thought the wetsanding was done already
> *


its a g14 classified ese :biggrin: shhhh!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:46 AM~19537697
> *you inviting us ? :cheesy:
> *


Nope cuz ppl is sleeping already. I just cooking some kinilaw


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:47 AM~19537710
> *I thought the wetsanding was done already
> *



the candy's done you still need all the jams and eeeeeeeeeeverything else  :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19537722
> *Nope cuz ppl is sleeping already. I just cooking some kinilaw
> *


wtf is that justino!!! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:44 AM~19537681
> *justin stop beating off , you need to save that energy on your arms for wet sanding  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19537722
> *Nope cuz ppl is sleeping already. I just cooking some kakaine
> *



:0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 12:50 AM~19537728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *



otro maniakis :squint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19537726
> *the candy's done you still need all the jams and eeeeeeeeeeverything else    :biggrin:
> *


then wax on wax off wax on wax off!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19537727
> *wtf is that justino!!! :0
> *


like ceviche


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:50 AM~19537734
> *otro maniakis :squint:
> *


MR SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! tatus!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:50 AM~19537734
> *otro maniakis :squint:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:49 AM~19537726
> *the candy's done you still need all the jams and eeeeeeeeeeverything else    :biggrin:
> *


Man Im going to bring somebody to help do it next time.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:51 AM~19537738
> *like ceviche
> *


fish or shrimp!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:52 AM~19537744
> *Man Im going to bring somebody to help do it next time.
> *


lazyyyyyyy wey!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 12:52 AM~19537742
> *:wow:
> *


Where the maniakis pics at ?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:52 AM~19537744
> *Man Im going to bring somebody to help do it next time.
> *



lazy bastard :twak: :twak: :biggrin: no wonder you sleep inn all day foo


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*THIS IS THE LINK TO THE SUPER SHOW THAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE PASS BY THE SAME PROMOTER*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=480100&st=1140


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 12:52 AM~19537747
> *fish or shrimp!!!
> *


Fish


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:55 AM~19537765
> *Fish
> *


WHAT YOU PUT IN IT....RECIPE PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:54 AM~19537762
> *lazy bastard  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  no wonder you sleep inn all day foo
> *


You remember how huck fin painted the fence?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 12:57 AM~19537775
> *You remember how huck fin painted the fence?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 12:56 AM~19537770
> *WHAT  YOU PUT IN IT....RECIPE PLEASE! :biggrin:
> *


fish kinilaw
Ingredients: 

Ingredients: Ingredients: 
1 kilo tuna 
1/2 cup vinegar 
1 medium onion 
1 medium cucumber 
Pinch of salt
1 medium ginger 
5 pieces lemon 
2 pieces hot chili 
2 medium tomatoes 

Instructions

1.1. First, you have to clean the fish and cut it into cubes 
2.2. put it into the bowl 
3.3. Pour the vinegar 
4.3. Cut the lemon in half and squeeze it. 
5.4. Put the sliced onion, sliced tomatoes, ginger, cucumber and salt to taste in the bowl together with the fish 
6.5. Leave it out for one hour in the refrigerator before you serve


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:01 AM~19537793
> *fish kinilaw
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


 :uh: just bring some wey :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:01 AM~19537793
> *fish kinilaw
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:04 AM~19537802
> *pics or it didnt happen justin
> *


Ill just get a pic off google if i can remember my damn photobucket password


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:06 AM~19537814
> *Ill just get a pic off google if i can remember my damn photobucket password
> *


maniakkis wey!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 02:01 AM~19537793
> *fish kinilaw
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:00 AM~19537788
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:    :dunno:
> *


It may have been tom sawyer. anyway one those 2 fuckers held a contest and got other ppl to paint the fence they had to paint.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 AM~19537822
> *It may have been tom sawyer. anyway one those 2 fuckers held a contest and got other ppl to paint the fence they had to paint.
> *



yes that ....i member that ...so what you saying get the paysa chawps to do it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 01:06 AM~19537818
> *maniakkis wey!!!
> *


we need some maniakkis photos in here but Marinate is holding out on us.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:09 AM~19537829
> *yes that ....i member that ...so what you saying get the paysa chawps to do it
> *


No was thinking wqe give wetsanding lessons, advertise it through adco, then get 20 bucks a person, enroll 12 ppl , get them to wetsand the car and pocket 120 bucks each


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:10 AM~19537837
> *No was thinking wqe give wetsanding lessons, advertise it through adco, then get 20 bucks a person, enroll 12 ppl , get them to wetsand the car and pocket 120 bucks each
> *


 :cheesy: go make ma money then biiish :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:15 AM~19537860
> *:cheesy: go make ma money then biiish  :biggrin:
> *


fakk it mains too wey!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:15 AM~19537860
> *:cheesy: go make ma money then biiish  :biggrin:
> *


well more than likely my guero ass will be wetsanding. Hey we gotta wetsand again after clearing or not?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:17 AM~19537867
> *well more than likely my guero ass will be wetsanding. Hey we gotta wetsand again after clearing or not?
> *


simon to buff ese!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 01:17 AM~19537869
> *simon to buff ese!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hey is puro oro meen pure gold in spanish?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 7 2011, 12:51 PM~19531425
> *what up 64!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


yes it did :happysad: 
happy new year homie  
how are u doing ? hows the boys ?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:20 AM~19537881
> *hey is puro oro meen pure gold in spanish?
> *


theres already a todo oro right COMPA MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:17 AM~19537867
> *well more than likely my guero ass will be wetsanding. Hey we gotta wetsand again after clearing or not?
> *


after the 100th time :yessad: :|  :buttkick:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 AM~19537892
> *theres already a todo oro right COMPA MIKE :biggrin:
> *


Is that same as Puro Oro?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 3 2011, 08:31 AM~19489322
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:23 AM~19537897
> *after the 100th time  :yessad:  :|    :buttkick:
> *


 You been climbing any mountains lately?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:23 AM~19537897
> *after the 100th time  :yessad:  :|    :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: wey


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:27 AM~19537906
> *You been climbing any mountains lately?
> *


only at T&A's right :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 01:28 AM~19537909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: wey
> *



:run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:29 AM~19537912
> *:run:  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn we need a new novela writer in here.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:30 AM~19537917
> *Damn we need a new novela writer in here.
> *


a what!!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :rant:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 01:30 AM~19537920
> *a what!!! :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :rant:
> *


LOLOL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, GRUMPY36, El Azteca 85 Buick, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., BIGGATO799


:wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:27 AM~19537906
> *You been climbing any mountains lately?
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

There's a lot of BULLSHIT in here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2011, 01:43 AM~19537966
> *There's a lot of BULLSHIT in here.... :biggrin:
> *



hey look whos here .....sup tarzan :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn it got quiet up in here all of a sudden


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:52 AM~19537998
> *hey look whos here .....sup tarzan  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 02:02 AM~19538038
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

quote=PHOENIX PRIME C.C.,Jan 8 2011, 02:18 AM~19538074]








[/quote]

Nice Pic


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 8 2011, 02:18 AM~19538074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thatz a bad azz 64 and a nice rear end :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

4600


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 AM~19529806
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 01:52 AM~19537998
> *hey look whos here .....sup tarzan  :biggrin:
> *


This fucking guy...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!_  


I Know Beer me......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 8 2011, 10:44 AM~19539558
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!
> I Know Beer me......
> *


beer me x2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 8 2011, 11:21 AM~19539833
> *beer me x2
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP MIKEY :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Future Phoenix Riderz events: 

*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 

All clubs and solo riders are invited!

Save the dates Homies! :biggrin: 

Flyers will be made closer to the dates!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2011, 01:43 AM~19537966
> *There's a lot of BULLSHIT in here.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 11:40 AM~19539971
> *Future Phoenix Riderz events:
> 
> 2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic - 1-1-2012
> ...


    :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

alot of beers last night :around: :around:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 8 2011, 11:01 AM~19540138
> *alot of beers last night :around:  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: a few


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:56 AM~19538016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: NICE PICS GUERO MAÑIACO! :rimshot: TOO BAD IT'S NOT TORTA TUESDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 12:17 PM~19540258
> *:biggrin: a few
> *


:yes: :yes:  JUST A FEW!!!!!!! : :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 12:17 PM~19540258
> *:biggrin: a few
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Old School Car Club is having the Best of the Best Super Bowl of lowriders car show.

Car Hop, Trophies, and Cash. This going to be a big event!!!

Get your rides ready for April 15th at El Gran Mercado 35th ave and Buckeye

Flier to come soon!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 11:40 AM~19539971
> *Future Phoenix Riderz events:
> 
> 2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic - 1-1-2012
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Jan 8 2011, 12:48 PM~19540453
> *Old School Car Club is having the Best of the Best Super Bowl of lowriders car show.
> 
> Car Hop, Trophies, and Cash. This going to be a big event!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 11:40 AM~19539971
> *Future Phoenix Riderz events:
> 
> 2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic - 1-1-2012
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sponsored by CORONA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 11:40 AM~19539971
> *Future Phoenix Riderz events:
> 
> 2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic - 1-1-2012
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 11:40 AM~19539971
> *Future Phoenix Riderz events:
> 
> 2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic - 1-1-2012
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wana say today was a good day kickin it with the fam at the park takin pics......


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Seenin MR.Art loks and the fam from identity...... And wat up to all the fellas and theis thred I knw and the ones I dnt knw two


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 8 2011, 05:44 PM~19542323
> *Seenin MR.Art loks and the fam from identity...... And wat up to all the fellas and theis thred I knw and the ones I dnt knw two
> *


Whats crackin El Azteca?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Seenin MR.Art loks and the fam from identity...... And wat up to all the fellas and this thred that I knw and the ones I dnt knw two oops


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Chillin y tu que onda geuro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 8 2011, 05:50 PM~19542380
> *Chillin y tu que onda geuro
> *


Same thing, just chillin.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

What up mr, clemente


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19544075
> *What up mr, clemente
> *




:biggrin: HI :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick+Jan 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19542292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we all had a great time yesterday! We got some new additions to the family and another homie in and plaqued for life! great time with all the rides out there!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lets show them how AZ does it!
Club Unity!!!!!_


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

anyone down to cruise to the eastside and chill down at Brascos? country club and hampton one block north of the 60 freeway


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY FAMILY WILL BE IN YUMA FOR THIS SHOW! NEW IMAGE FAMILY IS CRUISING DOWN THERE WITH US. ANYONE WANT TO CARAVAN HIT UP LUNA SO WE CAN SET UP TIME AND PLACE TO MEET!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

What's up everyone? Yup we will be there covering the show and scoping out a couple cars to shoot..... I hope you all can make it out to the show and make it a success for a great cause...... Havnt been to AZ in a few years and can't wait to show the world what you guys and gals have over there..... Thanks Hector for getting us out there and letting us be a part of it....... See you in the AZ side in A few weeks.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 8 2011, 11:32 AM~19539910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer me!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2011, 09:48 AM~19546812
> *What's up everyone? Yup we will be there covering the show and scoping out a couple cars to shoot..... I hope you all can make it out to the show and make it a success for a great cause...... Havnt been to AZ in a few years and can't wait to show the world what you guys and gals have over there..... Thanks Hector for getting us out there and letting us be a part of it.......  See you in the AZ side in A few weeks.....
> *


_Just got a pm from Phx Prime CC.....
Looks good!!!!!!</span>_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 9 2011, 08:07 AM~19546650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phoenix Riderz will meet you guys there!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2011, 10:05 AM~19546881
> *
> Phoenix Riderz will meet you guys there!   :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro! We will see you there!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lets show them how AZ does it!
Club Unity!!!!!_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE...lOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE CAR SHOW AND HOP....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 9 2011, 11:17 AM~19547295
> *UPDATE...lOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE CAR SHOW AND HOP....
> 
> 
> ...


WoW! Great weekend for AZ!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 9 2011, 11:17 AM~19547295
> *UPDATE...lOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE CAR SHOW AND HOP....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 7 2011, 05:01 PM~19533752
> *whats up Gato  :wave:
> *


Ke rollo bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL


----------



## DIRTCITYEMPIRE (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 9 2011, 02:16 PM~19548499
> *ITS THAT TIME AGAIN ARIZONA!
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie that was ten years ago. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN ARIZONA








FLYER BY BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTCITYEMPIRE_@Jan 9 2011, 02:26 PM~19548552
> *hey homie that was ten years ago. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out homie! A.D.D. fucking with me again lol jk


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats crackin Az?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 8 2011, 11:31 PM~19545551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder Whos House this is from??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 9 2011, 07:03 PM~19550319
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are you ready to cruise el catalina?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 9 2011, 07:19 PM~19550469
> *Are you ready to cruise el catalina?
> *


Been Ready :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Loks, Heard from Roller Joe he aint missing but rather started a new account and cant post.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP AZ HOMIES


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2011, 06:53 PM~19550227
> *Wonder Whos House this is from??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lets show them how AZ does it!
Club Unity!!!!!_


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

It was cool hangin with everyone at the car wash, hope to do it again soon, thank god for booty kits with real tires, i had a flat on the way home tonight but was able to change it and get goin again :thumbsup: i want to give a shout out to lowrider style cc for stopping to check on a fellow rider and make sure i was ok :h5: thank you


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19552647
> *:tears:
> *


q onda loco!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 9 2011, 09:08 PM~19552345
> *It was cool hangin with everyone at the car wash, hope to do it again soon, thank god for booty kits with real tires, i had a flat on the way home tonight but was able to change it and get  goin again :thumbsup:  i want to give a shout out to lowrider style cc for stopping to check on a fellow rider and make sure i was ok  :h5:  thank you
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: LOOKING FOR SOME 1979 CUTLASS GRILLS ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 5 2011, 08:49 PM~19516039
> *THE OG SATURDAY KICKBACK HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MARCH 19TH THANK YOU FLYER UP SOON!!!
> *





:nicoderm: :wave: :worship: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 9 2011, 11:45 PM~19553352
> *
> :biggrin:  LOOKING FOR SOME 1979 CUTLASS GRILLS ...
> *


 have you tried the salvage yards... ecology, u-pull it, all the salvage yards on broadway?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19552647
> *:tears:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 9 2011, 09:34 PM~19551885
> *Lets show them how AZ does it!
> Club Unity!!!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

And also in the Vegas Hop Section :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
















uffin: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:02 AM~19554940
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


FTP DON'T BEER HIM HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 09:02 AM~19554940
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555069
> *FTP DON'T BEER HIM HAHAHAHAHA
> *


Hey kitty dont fuck with my beer


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 09:25 AM~19555087
> *Hey kitty dont fuck with my beer
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 09:24 AM~19555084
> *beer me
> *


Hey mike why you club is not in the list :0 
You guys need to PM Hector


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo gordo


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 AM~19555287
> *Hey mike why you club is not in the list  :0
> TYou guys need to PM Hector
> *


Somos dos Gato pero ya sabes homie los vale madre. Que rollo guey ya sabes marka me cuando estas listos pa tus lucez


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 AM~19555376
> *Somos dos Gato pero ya sabes homie los vale madre. Que rollo guey ya sabes marka me cuando estas listos pa tus lucez
> *


Orale cuanto dijiste 10 o 15 no me acuerdo :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 AM~19555287
> *Hey mike why you club is not in the list  :0
> You guys need to PM Hector
> *


WE ALREADY INVITED THEM. WE PM HIM PERSONALLY. IMPALA MAGAZINE IS LOOKING TO SHOOT TWO CARS FOR THEIR MAG AN HIS COULD BE PICKED. NO REPLY YET. WE HOPE THEY MAKE IT
:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 AM~19555287
> *Hey mike why you club is not in the list  :0
> You guys need to PM Hector
> *


We are on every list for Hector! Club Unity :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ASS!  Congrats Big Rick and Franks Hydraulics !


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2011, 10:07 AM~19555426
> *Orale cuanto dijiste 10 o 15 no me acuerdo  :biggrin:
> *


Simon meow meow $15 por cada foco y cada ballast tambien so 60 el set completo ha ha!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: streetlife is doing it man less then week and its back in action


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 06:34 AM~19554337
> *have you tried the salvage yards... ecology, u-pull it, all the salvage yards on  broadway?
> *



 Yes . for some reason there all broken .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 06:34 AM~19554337
> *have you tried the salvage yards... ecology, u-pull it, all the salvage yards on  broadway?
> *



 Yes . for some reason there all broken .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 10 2011, 12:38 PM~19556480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's why streetlife hydraulics is #1 :h5: :h5:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 AM~19555287
> *Hey mike why you club is not in the list  :0
> You guys need to PM Hector
> *



Asta que le pagen toda la cerveza que le deven al mike :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 10 2011, 12:44 PM~19556537
> *  Yes . for some reason there all broken .
> *


THAT SUCKS, IF I COME ACROSS SOME I'LL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19542292
> *Wana say today was a good day kickin it with the fam at the park takin pics......
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 AM~19537888
> *yes it did  :happysad:
> happy new year homie
> how are u doing ? hows the boys ?
> *


there drivin me  nuts,, but im blessed h ihave both my boys,, wudnt change it for the world! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:02 PM~19557050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WAS LUNAS ARTHERITIS ACTING UP DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> Simon meow meow $15 por cada foco y cada ballast tambien so 60 el set completo ha ha!
> [/quote
> 
> THANKS FOR THE GOOD NEWS!!!
> LOOKS LIKE THE INDIVIDUALS MIGHT BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 9 2011, 10:02 AM~19546864
> *Just got a pm from Phx Prime CC.....
> Looks good!!!!!!</span>
> *


ffixed AGAIN!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:07 PM~19557092
> *ffixed AGAIN!
> *


NOT AGAINNNNNNNN! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: </span>
> <img src=\'http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m111/1983lincoln/ce9d9d38.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m111/1983lincoln/f5266b62.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



THATS THE SHIT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:02 PM~19557050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST WANT TO CONGRADULATE ALL THE EX LOWIDER STYLE MEMBERS FOR JOINING IDENTITY CC AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT. PLUS THANKS TO CLEMENTE AND RUDY FOR GOING TO OUR BAR B QUE YESTERDAY. THATS WHAT CLUB UNITY IS ABOUT! MUCH LUV IDENTITY CC!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 02:26 PM~19557256
> *JUST WANT TO CONGRADULATE ALL THE EX LOWIDER STYLE MEMBERS FOR JOINING IDENTITY CC AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT. PLUS THANKS TO CLEMENTE AND RUDY FOR GOING TO OUR BAR B QUE YESTERDAY. THATS WHAT CLUB UNITY IS ABOUT! MUCH LUV IDENTITY CC!!!
> *


BEER ME


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:02 PM~19557050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AL TROWING UP GANG SIGNS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTMFT AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 10 2011, 02:04 PM~19557065
> *WAS LUNAS ARTHERITIS ACTING UP  DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT?  :biggrin:
> *


NO CARNAL, THATS JUST THE WAYS HIS HANDS LOOK WHEN HE AINT GOT A BEER IN HIS HANDS!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:41 PM~19557383
> *NO CARNAL, THATS JUST THE WAYS HIS HANDS LOOK WHEN HE AINT GOT A BEER IN HIS HANDS!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:33 PM~19557309
> *thanx,
> 
> but the sad part is that you say EX MEMBERS TO DAM MUCH, ALL THE TIME,, I THINK YOU SHUD THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU SAY.
> ...


I WASN'T PLAYING. I WAS SEROUS. THERE WAS NO OTHER WAY TO PUT IT. BUT THANKS FOR DA LUV.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 02:26 PM~19557256
> *JUST WANT TO CONGRADULATE ALL THE EX LOWIDER STYLE MEMBERS FOR JOINING IDENTITY CC AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT. PLUS THANKS TO CLEMENTE AND RUDY FOR GOING TO OUR BAR B QUE YESTERDAY. THATS WHAT CLUB UNITY IS ABOUT! MUCH LUV IDENTITY CC!!!
> *



EX MEMBERS! Bro you need to stop with that already, its getting old and another thing, they are not members, they are IDENTITY FAMILIA! So when you talk about my familia you refer to them by their names and nothing more! Thanks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 02:40 PM~19557367
> *AL TROWING UP GANG SIGNS
> *


NAW I ASKED HIM IF HE WANTED A BEER AND HE SAID,,,
THIS MANY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19557419
> *EX MEMBERS! Bro you need to stop with that already, its getting old and another thing, they are not members, they are IDENTITY FAMILIA! So when you talk about my familia you refer to them by their names and and nothing more! Thanks
> *


THX MANDO,,,THATS BASICALY WHAT I WANTED TO SAY,,,


  IDENTITY FAMILIA


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 09:25 AM~19555087
> *Hey kitty dont fuck with my beer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 02:54 PM~19557511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP JUNITY?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 03:02 PM~19557575
> *Bad ass.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 frank reppin az!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19557420
> *NAW I ASKED HIM IF HE WANTED A BEER AND HE SAID,,,
> THIS MANY :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT DUDE IS HARD CORE!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:02 PM~19557573
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP JUNITY?
> *


Where is the beer? :cheesy: and who owes us one :biggrin: 
Beer Unity


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 03:26 PM~19557256
> *JUST WANT TO CONGRADULATE ALL THE EX LOWIDER STYLE MEMBERS FOR JOINING IDENTITY CC AND I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT. PLUS THANKS TO CLEMENTE AND RUDY FOR GOING TO OUR BAR B QUE YESTERDAY. THATS WHAT CLUB UNITY IS ABOUT! MUCH LUV IDENTITY CC!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 03:12 PM~19557651
> *Where is the beer? :cheesy: and who owes us one  :biggrin:
> Beer Unity
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 03:12 PM~19557651
> *Where is the beer? :cheesy: and who owes us one  :biggrin:
> Beer Unity
> *


I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE! 




AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!




GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!




Queen Latifah OWES US 25.





AND WE OWE BIG MANDO 30 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 10 2011, 03:18 PM~19557700
> *:loco:
> *


YOU CRAZY HOLMES :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP COMPITA :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 04:22 PM~19557739
> *YOU CRAZY HOLMES :biggrin:
> *


wat up mikey..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...



and then we kill all the beer!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect+Jan 10 2011, 03:26 PM~19557762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS SOME CLUB UNITY RIGHT THURR


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 02:40 PM~19557367
> *AL TROWING UP GANG SIGNS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 01:43 PM~19557398
> *I WASN'T PLAYING. I WAS SEROUS. THERE WAS NO OTHER WAY TO PUT IT. BUT THANKS FOR DA LUV.
> *


We hope you are sincere when you post things like that. But the "Ex Members" dont like to be refered to as that! Leave that alone already Hector! Nuff Said!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...


THE FUNNY THING IS THAT THATS A REAL COUNT OF BEERS OWED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 10 2011, 02:41 PM~19557381
> *TTMFT AZ
> *


WHAT UP SMILEY, HOW YOU BEEN CARNAL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 03:42 PM~19557922
> *THE FUNNY THING IS THAT THATS A REAL COUNT OF BEERS OWED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT FORGET A BEER :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:44 PM~19557939
> *I DONT FORGET A BEER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...



Let's start collecting...
don't tell mando though. :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 03:42 PM~19557922
> *THE FUNNY THING IS THAT THATS A REAL COUNT OF BEERS OWED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


people owe unity enough to fill this.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 03:45 PM~19557948
> *Let's start collecting...
> don't tell mando though. :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


OH YEAH RICK JAMES OWED US 75 BEERS!

BUT THAT FOOL IS DEAD!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19557948
> *Let's start collecting...
> don't tell mando though. :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Ima have to tell Mando, he shares the beers with me!!! ya no **** tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 03:46 PM~19557962
> *people owe unity enough to fill this.....
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH YEAH! LETS FILL IT UP PEOPLE! UNITY BEER DRIVE! IM NOT LEAVING TILL THE WHOLE TRUCK IS FILLED :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19557419
> *EX MEMBERS! Bro you need to stop with that already, its getting old and another thing, they are not members, they are IDENTITY FAMILIA! So when you talk about my familia you refer to them by their names and nothing more! Thanks
> *


OK MANDO!!!!
I MEANT NO DISRESPECT. THE FACT IS YOU GOT MORE THAN A FEW OF OUR X MEMBERS. AND I WAS TRYING TO POINT OUT THE BEAUTY IN OUR MEMBERS STILL HANGING OUT TOGETHER. PLUS I WAS REALLY CONGRATULATING MY X MEMBERS. I HABOR NO BAD FEELINGS TOWARDS THEM. I MEANT WELL.
SO PLEASE NO MORE NEGATIVE COMMENTS. YOU GOT MY NUMBER CALL ME.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 03:47 PM~19557970
> *Ima have to tell Mando, he shares the beers with me!!! ya no **** tho!! :biggrin:
> *


WHEN WE GET IT WE WILL JUST HAVE TO TURN TATA HEARING AID DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:50 PM~19557995
> *OHHH YEAH! LETS FILL IT UP PEOPLE! UNITY BEER DRIVE! IM NOT LEAVING TILL THE WHOLE TRUCK IS FILLED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 03:46 PM~19557962
> *people owe unity enough to fill this.....
> 
> 
> ...


that would do it for friday, but we need more for saturday's hang over.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:52 PM~19558013
> *WHEN WE GET IT WE WILL JUST HAVE TO TURN TATA HEARING AID DOWN! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 03:54 PM~19558035
> *that would do it for friday, but we need more for saturday's hang over.
> *


YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY TRUCK!



ITS MINE! ALL MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 03:54 PM~19558042
> *:wow:
> *


PAY UP HECTOR! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...


i o :wow: we you 2 mikeey,,,one for you and one to drink with you! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 04:00 PM~19558075
> *i o :wow: we you 2 mikeey,,,one for you and one to drink with you! :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 03:26 PM~19557765
> *and then we kill all the beer!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Jan 10 2011, 03:45 PM~19557948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST KIDDING ILL SHARE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry this pic is at an angle but couldnt get everybody in !!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:58 PM~19558067
> *PAY UP HECTOR! :biggrin:
> *


OUCH!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP AZ Side?!?!?!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 04:05 PM~19558123
> *JUST KIDDING ILL SHARE
> *


Mike ill tip sum cold ones wit ya


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 03:54 PM~19558035
> *that would do it for friday, but we need more for saturday's hang over.
> *


damn and I thought we could drink! :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER+Jan 10 2011, 04:18 PM~19558244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 04:08 PM~19558148
> *sad to say you always start it....
> and you just got asked to stop about that ex memeber shit and your still doin it.
> you just dont get it do you hector??? :happysad:
> ...


ITS COOL HOMIE. I THINK I GOT MY POINT ACROSS. LETS DROP IT. AGAIN I MEANT WELL.
WHEN MEMBERS THAT USE TO BE IN DA SAME CLUB GO AN JOIN ANOTHER AND STILL HANG OUT TOGETHER AN LAUGH AN BREAK BREAD TOGETHER ...THATS A BEAUTIFUL THING!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 10 2011, 04:14 PM~19558198
> *OUCH!!!
> *


I COULD SET YOU UP FOR A PAYMENT PLAN!

ITS KIND OF LIKE THOSE LOAN REMODS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 04:26 PM~19558330
> *I COULD SET YOU UP FOR A PAYMENT PLAN!
> 
> ITS KIND OF LIKE THOSE LOAN REMODS!
> *


LOL!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:57 PM~19558060
> *YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY TRUCK!
> ITS MINE! ALL MINE! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :twak: beer Unity!!! :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Sup Mikey? I'll drink a few cold ones with ya


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 04:29 PM~19558353
> *:twak: beer Unity!!! :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


READ THE UNITY RULE BOOK!

CHAPTER 19, LINE 66

ALL BEER OWED TO UNITY CAR CLUB MUST BE GIVEN TO MIKE. IF HE FEELS LIKE SHARING THEN HE MUST BE CARING! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Jan 10 2011, 04:29 PM~19558362
> *Sup Mikey?  I'll drink a few cold ones with ya
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU KNOW WHATS UP! ANYTIME!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: Identity Original, mandini, chilango's-67, unity_mike, el camino man, TREND SETTER :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 04:20 PM~19558271
> *damn and I thought we could drink!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Borrachos C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> :biggrin: Identity Original, mandini, chilango's-67, unity_mike, el camino man, TREND SETTER :thumbsup: :wave:
> What's good Clemente !!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19558400
> *:biggrin: Identity Original, mandini, chilango's-67, unity_mike, el camino man, TREND SETTER :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Wazzup clemente how ya doing homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19558400
> *:biggrin: Identity Original, mandini, chilango's-67, unity_mike, el camino man, TREND SETTER :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 04:32 PM~19558386
> *READ THE UNITY RULE BOOK!
> 
> CHAPTER 19, LINE 66
> ...


It has not been provided to me just yet.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations big rich and franks hydraulics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 04:38 PM~19558440
> *Borrachos C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT UNITY WAS GOING TO BE!

BUT THEN THE POLICE WOULD PULL US OVER ALL THE TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19558400
> *:biggrin: Identity Original, mandini, chilango's-67, unity_mike, el camino man, TREND SETTER :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 04:43 PM~19558485
> *It has not been provided to me just yet.
> *


YOU LOST IT! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 04:45 PM~19558509
> *YOU LOST IT!  :biggrin:
> *


I don't member, member?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok check this out,,,, one last pic!!!
MY FAV!!!
 NOW SHES DOWN FOR HER RANFLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 04:47 PM~19558522
> *I don't member, member?
> *


I THINK YOU WERE DRUNK!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 04:56 PM~19558591
> *I THINK YOU WERE DRUNK!
> *


YOU MUSTA BEEN REALL CARING THAT DAY ,,, U SHARED UR BEER AND GOT HIM DRUNK,,,, NOW UR A HOMIE MIKE!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 02:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...


sorry Mike. Phoenix Riderz dont owe you shit.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19558630
> *sorry Mike.  Phoenix Riderz dont owe you shit.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19558630
> *sorry Mike.  Phoenix Riderz dont owe you shit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 04:55 PM~19558580
> *ok check this out,,,, one last pic!!!
> MY FAV!!!
> NOW SHES DOWN FOR HER RANFLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


She is our youngest member! The family is proud of her! She keeps her ride clean! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!!!! CAR CLUB IN THE AZ HOUSE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TO THE TOP


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 05:31 PM~19558883
> *AZ TO THE TOP
> *


what up big just!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19557758
> *WHATS UP COMPITA :biggrin:
> *


'sup MIKE!!!!!!how was the ride home with the windows down?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19558630
> *sorry Mike.  Phoenix Riderz dont owe you shit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 05:25 PM~19559460
> *CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


compita how was Central last nite? cold?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 06:25 PM~19559460
> *CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Compa! Im ready to be a switchman! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 05:34 PM~19559580
> *Whats up Compa! Im ready to be a switchman!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Get in Line Puto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 06:25 PM~19559460
> *CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEPPERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HERE IT COMES AZ SIDE!!!!!........... :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 06:32 PM~19559559
> *compita how was Central last nite?  cold?
> *


it was pack better the last week,not too cold enough to be kicking it with the homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19557732
> *I THINK PHOENIX RIDERZ OWES US ONE!
> AND HECTOR OWES US 764 BEERS!
> GATO OWES US 1 1/2 BEERS!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 

from what??


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 06:34 PM~19559580
> *Whats up Compa! Im ready to be a switchman!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you know the rule you break it you pay for it!!!!!!if you didn't know now you know!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Jan 9 2011, 10:33 PM~19552676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 EAGLES LOST YESTERDAY!!! :banghead:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:35 PM~19559587
> *Get in Line Puto!!! :biggrin:
> *


calm down tata luna!!!!don't be gangster!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

what up az side


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 06:46 PM~19559709
> * EAGLES LOST YESTERDAY!!! :banghead:
> *


why you cry for they lost!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jan 10 2011, 06:47 PM~19559725
> *what up az side
> *


'sup homie, did you already take your car apart yet??????


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:42 PM~19559661
> *HERE IT COMES AZ SIDE!!!!!........... :biggrin:
> *


'SUP TATA LUNA !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19558630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:35 PM~19559587
> *Get in Line Puto!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:35 PM~19559587
> *Get in Line Puto!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup tata!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 06:46 PM~19559709
> * EAGLES LOST YESTERDAY!!! :banghead:
> *


cholo no :tears:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 05:50 PM~19559748
> *'SUP TATA LUNA !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sup Bro!!! How u been? 

Sup Aaron!! Like Compita said is the Lac torn apart!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:42 PM~19559661
> *HERE IT COMES AZ SIDE!!!!!........... :biggrin:
> *


wait for it.... wait for it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 05:53 PM~19559774
> *Sup tata!
> *


Sup Mr T!!!! How u been Bro!!! U see them Corona Cases I posted?? ur house or Arts?? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 06:25 PM~19559460
> *CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 05:54 PM~19559794
> *wait for it.... wait for it...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL waiting.............Fuken Mando........


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:54 PM~19559798
> *Sup Mr T!!!! How u been Bro!!! U see them Corona Cases I posted?? ur house or Arts?? :biggrin:
> *


that's my bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 05:55 PM~19559826
> *that's my bathroom :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!! Damn , wonder what the kitchen looks like!! :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 10 2011, 04:43 PM~19558488
> *congratulations big rich and franks hydraulics :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x64 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 06:47 PM~19559729
> *why you cry for they lost!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: IT IS ALL GOOD BUDDY BUDDY!!!  I HAD SOME CORONAS WHEN I GOT HOME LAST NIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Jan 10 2011, 05:55 PM~19559821
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Mijo!!! Ur ride was lookin killa Bro!!! We gonna baptizer her friday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

We should call Mondays "BULLSHIT MONDAYS" :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 06:58 PM~19559864
> *We should call Mondays "BULLSHIT MONDAYS" :biggrin:
> *


WHY??? :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 04:09 PM~19558162
> *sorry this pic is at an angle but couldnt get everybody in !!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
wow lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 06:25 PM~19559460
> *CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x3!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO REPRESENT THE AZ AND FRANK'S HYDRAULICS''TEAM BLOW ME''!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:42 PM~19559661
> *HERE IT COMES AZ SIDE!!!!!........... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ONDA VIEJITO BORRACHO!!! :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I feel like writing a novela.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 06:58 PM~19559864
> *We should call Mondays "BULLSHIT MONDAYS" :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: I TOTALLY AGREE WITH TERMITE! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Question: What clubs allow cars not on 13" rims or wires? I ask as Ive heard several clubs only allow cars on spokes.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 07:00 PM~19559882
> *WHY??? :biggrin:
> *


Tu sabes :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:06 PM~19559942
> *I feel like writing a novela.
> *


:nono: :nono: DON'T DO IT GUERO MAÑIACO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:06 PM~19559942
> *I feel like writing a novela.
> *


aaw hell naw Justin :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona! 

Since day one Identity has received much love and respect from car clubs and individuals from the Phoenix lowrider community and all over! Since that first day we have grown to over 17 members strong. In the past year, we have met a lot of people we now call friends! Would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for all the support you have given us! We thank all the clubs and solo riders on the layitlow community for their support as well! On Saturday Feb 5th 2011 Identity Car Club would like to invite everyone to join us at our one party at the park! 




_Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _

*"84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE! *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 06:54 PM~19559794
> *wait for it.... wait for it...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 07:13 PM~19559975
> *aaw hell naw Justin :biggrin:
> *


I aint gonna write one :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Justin-Az, compita, ART LOKS, childsplay69, SS520, david602, smiley602, MANDOS69C/10, El Azteca 85 Buick, azmobn06, showcars00


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Jan 10 2011, 07:14 PM~19559978]AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona! 

Since day one Identity has received much love and respect from car clubs and individuals from the Phoenix lowrider community and all over! Since that first day we have grown to over 17 members strong. In the past year, we have met a lot of people we now call friends! Would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for all the support you have given us! We thank all the clubs and solo riders on the layitlow community for their support as well! On Saturday Feb 5th 2011 Identity Car Club would like to invite everyone to join us at our one party at the park! 
_Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _

*"84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE! *








[/quote]
BAD ASS MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

NOW I CAN GO HOME,,, I WAS WAITIN FOR IT,, WAITIN FOR IT......ME GO HOME NOW


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 10 2011, 04:38 PM~19558440
> *Borrachos C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


Borrachos CC is already taken by JC Customs :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 07:12 PM~19559967
> *Tu sabes :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TIME TO GO TO THE GARAGE!!!LATER AND PEACE OUT TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 06:58 PM~19559862
> *Sup Mijo!!! Ur ride was lookin killa Bro!!! We gonna baptizer her friday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know it!!!!! and baptize my belly with some beer :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by david602_@Jan 10 2011, 07:29 PM~19560149
> *you know it!!!!! and baptize my belly with some beer :biggrin:
> *


How do you babtize the car ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 07:27 PM~19560124
> *OK THEN CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TIME TO GO TO THE GARAGE!!!LATER AND PEACE OUT TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Orale pues....me too


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Justin-Az, joe 2 64s


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19560172
> *How do you babtize the car ?
> *


The way we do it is an Identity secret


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:43 PM~19560320
> *The way we do it is an Identity secret
> *


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 06:43 PM~19560320
> *The way we do it is an Identity secret
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 06:30 PM~19560172
> *How do you babtize the car ?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19555067
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats :cheesy: dam az been holding down the back bumper section for some time now


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 04:44 PM~19558490
> *:0
> *


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON STARTING YOUR PROSPECT TO IDENTITY!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19560172
> *How do you babtize the car ?
> *



when you take a chick out to the drive inn and do a backseat session :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:14 PM~19559978
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> 
> Since day one Identity has received much love and respect from car clubs and individuals from the Phoenix lowrider community and all over! Since that first day we have grown to over 17 members strong. In the past year, we have met a lot of people we now call friends! Would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for all the support you have given us! We thank all the clubs and solo riders on the layitlow community for their support as well! On Saturday Feb 5th 2011 Identity Car Club would like to invite everyone to join us at our one party at the park!
> ...


AWSOME PIC BRO!!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19560172
> *How do you babtize the car ?
> *


 :nono: cant tell you :biggrin:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:43 PM~19560320
> *The way we do it is an Identity secret
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:14 PM~19559978
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> 
> Since day one Identity has received much love and respect from car clubs and individuals from the Phoenix lowrider community and all over! Since that first day we have grown to over 17 members strong. In the past year, we have met a lot of people we now call friends! Would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for all the support you have given us! We thank all the clubs and solo riders on the layitlow community for their support as well! On Saturday Feb 5th 2011 Identity Car Club would like to invite everyone to join us at our one party at the park!
> ...


:0 :0 :0 NOW THAT IS A FIRME FLYER HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:14 PM~19559978
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> 
> Since day one Identity has received much love and respect from car clubs and individuals from the Phoenix lowrider community and all over! Since that first day we have grown to over 17 members strong. In the past year, we have met a lot of people we now call friends! Would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for all the support you have given us! We thank all the clubs and solo riders on the layitlow community for their support as well! On Saturday Feb 5th 2011 Identity Car Club would like to invite everyone to join us at our one party at the park!
> ...


 :cheesy: hell yeah ill be there fellas  the club is lookin good and all of you guys are koo ppl  n ill bring mikey with me to help you guys drink the beer :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 10 2011, 07:50 PM~19560429
> *when you take a chick out to the drive inn and do a backseat session :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 10 2011, 07:50 PM~19560429
> *when you take a chick out to the drive inn and do a backseat session :biggrin:
> *


Chawps thats what it meant where Im from also, though on a dirt road as no drive in movies back home.


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

i posted up like 20 minutes ago and its already 3 pages back son of a bitch it packed in here tonight


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:55 PM~19560517
> *Chawps thats what it meant where Im from also, though on a dirt road as no drive in movies back home.
> *



you did good today foo get ready to do some more tomorrow  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 10 2011, 07:57 PM~19560538
> *you did good today foo get ready to do some more tomorrow    :biggrin:
> *


I wanna get that damn wetsanding done already.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jan 10 2011, 07:57 PM~19560535
> *i posted up like 20 minutes ago and its already 3 pages back son of a bitch it packed in here tonight
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 07:49 PM~19560403
> *:wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON STARTING YOUR PROSPECT TO IDENTITY!
> *


THANKS BRO...
WAITED LONG ENUFF.. 
NOW ITS MY TURN TO SHINE,,,
BEEN AWAY TOO LONG..
IM THIRSTY,,
AND IM HUNGRY..
AND I WANT TO GETS DOWN WITS DA GET DOWN!
(no ****)

SHUDA ALREADY BEEN A PART OF THEM,,,
BUT I HAD TO FOCUS ON MY BOYS....
BEEN A SINGLE DAD FOR 17YRS AND 14 YEARS,, HAD BOTH MY SONS SINCE THEY CAME OUT THE POCKET!!
IVE BEEN LUCKY TO HAVE THEM!!
IT AINT BEEN EASY,,,, BUT I CAN SAY ONE THING,,,,,
IM STILL GONA KEEP DOIN IT AND BE A FATHER TO MY BOYS TILL THE DAY I DIE!!!

OR GET RANT OVER BY MIKEE TRYIN TO GET AWAY WITH THE BUD LIGHT TRUCK! :wow: 

FAMILY FIRST!

AINT THAT RIGHT IDENTITY!!!!!!!!!!!   


HA HA JUSTIN NOVELA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 10 2011, 07:57 PM~19560538
> *you did good today foo get ready to do some more tomorrow    :biggrin:
> *


wax on, wax off :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19560580
> *THANKS BRO...
> WAITED LONG ENUFF..
> NOW ITS MY TURN TO SHINE,,,
> ...



Congrats homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 08:00 PM~19560595
> *wax on, wax off :cheesy:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 08:00 PM~19560595
> *wax on, wax off :cheesy:
> *



yeah and many breaks later


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 07:15 PM~19559988
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


  just here check'n out was going on in the AZside :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 08:00 PM~19560595
> *wax on, wax off :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 08:02 PM~19560615
> *Congrats homie
> *


thanks bro!!!
missed hangin out with all you gente!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19560580
> *THANKS BRO...
> WAITED LONG ENUFF..
> NOW ITS MY TURN TO SHINE,,,
> ...


congrats ART  do your thang homie :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:04 PM~19560648
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19560580
> *THANKS BRO...
> WAITED LONG ENUFF..
> NOW ITS MY TURN TO SHINE,,,
> ...


Art your a lucky man to have both your sons bro. I havent been able to see my kids in 4 months (wife is playing bitch) and its been hell but thanfully next feb 7th we got a hearing so at least I should get some visitation if not the full custody that im asking for.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 10 2011, 08:02 PM~19560630
> *yeah and many breaks later
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:08 PM~19560699
> *Art your a lucky man to have both your sons bro.  I havent been able to see my kids in 4 months (wife is playing bitch) and its been hell but thanfully next feb 7th we got a hearing so at least I should get some visitation if not the full custody that im asking for.
> *


sorry to hear that Justin, hopefully you get your kids


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: regal85, Justin-Az, Mr.Andres, CLEMENTE, Low Lac, Art Buck, azmobn06, Teamblowme602, smiley602, MCBENERONE, BIGBOO475365

FULL HOUSE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 06:07 PM~19559958
> *Question: What clubs allow cars not on 13" rims or wires? I ask as Ive heard several clubs only allow cars on spokes.
> *


Answer: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 08:05 PM~19560665
> *congrats ART   do your thang homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro you know whats up.
had to just keep my head up and stay focused. missed out on alot this past year but its all good! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

it's getting sappy in here........ :werd: BULLSHIT!!


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19560758
> *thanks bro you know whats up.
> had to just keep my head up and stay focused. missed out on alot this past year but its all good! :biggrin:
> *


like you said homie familia first, theres always gonna be more car shows, cruises, picnics, etc....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:08 PM~19560699
> *Art your a lucky man to have both your sons bro.  I havent been able to see my kids in 4 months (wife is playing bitch) and its been hell but thanfully next feb 7th we got a hearing so at least I should get some visitation if not the full custody that im asking for.
> *


ya sometimes i forget and dont realize how lucky i am,,, it aint easy brudda believe me.

and i hope all works out for you homie.... and ill say a lil prayer for you and urz bro! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19560766
> *it's getting sappy in here........ :werd: BULLSHIT!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:11 PM~19560751
> *Answer:  :twak:
> *


Damn that hurts


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS, 83lowlac, azmobn06, regal85, Lunas64, Justin-Az, Mr.Andres, Teamblowme602, purecandy az, MCBENERONE, MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, Identity Original, smiley602, CLEMENTE


dam shits poppin up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 08:09 PM~19560729
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: regal85, Justin-Az, Mr.Andres, CLEMENTE, Low Lac, Art Buck, azmobn06, Teamblowme602, smiley602, MCBENERONE, BIGBOO475365
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19560766
> *it's getting sappy in here........ :werd: BULLSHIT!!
> *


sorry Mr Buck........ BULLSHIT MONDAYS! :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19560766
> *it's getting sappy in here........ :werd: BULLSHIT!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:14 PM~19560796
> *ART LOKS, 83lowlac, azmobn06, regal85, Lunas64, Justin-Az, Mr.Andres, Teamblowme602, purecandy az, MCBENERONE, MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, Identity Original, smiley602, CLEMENTE
> dam shits poppin up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 EVERYBODY UP IN THE AZ SIDE THREAD!!! :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:14 PM~19560796
> *ART LOKS, 83lowlac, azmobn06, regal85, Lunas64, Justin-Az, Mr.Andres, Teamblowme602, purecandy az, MCBENERONE, MANDOS69C/10, Art Buck, Identity Original, smiley602, CLEMENTE
> dam shits poppin up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hell yeah now we just need to create 20 pages of interesting pics and posts. Who got the titty pics?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:11 PM~19560751
> *Answer:  :twak:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19560831
> *Hell yeah now we just need to create 20 pages of interesting pics and posts. Who got the titty pics?
> *


CALM DOWN JUSTIN, THATS FOR TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

how you post up so dam fast wit just one free hand justin!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

alright im outee,,,,,,,,i was just takin care of some last minute monday bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:20 PM~19560877
> *how you post up so dam fast wit just one free hand justin!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:20 PM~19560877
> *how you post up so dam fast wit just one free hand justin!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19560831
> *Hell yeah now we just need to create 20 pages of interesting pics and posts. Who got the titty pics?
> *


:uh: :nono: :nono: YOU HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL MAÑANA GUEY!!! :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:20 PM~19560891
> *alright im outee,,,,,,,,i was just takin care of some last minute monday bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:20 PM~19560877
> *how you post up so dam fast wit just one free hand justin!
> *


That Whiteboy is talented!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 08:19 PM~19560871
> *CALM DOWN JUSTIN, THATS FOR TOMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


True, Tomorrow is THE WORLD FAMOUS TORTA TUESDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19560910
> *That Whiteboy is talented!!! :biggrin:
> *


he has a voice activated keypad so he can use both hands :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 07:22 PM~19560910
> *That Whiteboy is talented!!! :biggrin:
> *


so you've received his "one handed talents" before Luna? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19560910
> *That Whiteboy is talented!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19560914
> *True, Tomorrow is THE WORLD FAMOUS TORTA TUESDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 07:23 PM~19560926
> *he has a voice activated keypad so he can use both hands  :biggrin:
> *


You didnt say No **** if u knew that shit Curtis!! LMAO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 08:23 PM~19560926
> *he has a voice activated keypad so he can use both hands  :biggrin:
> *


It would look like this though guey. 

Helllooo wwwhat are you you you doing . I cant talk worth a fuck LOLOL I cant imagine wat text would look like if i had voice activated keypad LOLOLOL.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:23 PM~19560930
> *so you've received his "one handed talents" before Luna? :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 07:23 PM~19560930
> *so you've received his "one handed talents" before Luna? :wow:
> *


HUG MY NUTZ ARTHUR! NOW THATS BULLSHIT!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 07:24 PM~19560945
> *You didnt say No **** if u knew that shit Curtis!! LMAO!! :biggrin:
> *


Neither did you!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:23 PM~19560930
> *so you've received his "one handed talents" before Luna? :wow:
> *


lolz


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:23 PM~19560930
> *so you've received his "one handed talents" before Luna? :wow:
> *


SEE NOW THIS IS THE BULLSHIT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:24 PM~19560945
> *You didnt say No **** if u knew that shit Curtis!! LMAO!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 07:25 PM~19560956
> *HUG MY NUTZ ARTHUR! NOW THATS BULLSHIT!
> *


that is gay BULLSHIT right there!! Asking another dude to hug your nuts...... :nono:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:25 PM~19560951
> *It would look like this though guey.
> 
> Helllooo wwwhat are you you you doing . I cant talk worth a fuck LOLOL I cant imagine wat text would look like if i had voice activated keypad LOLOLOL.
> *


thats why they invented spell check :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OR MAYBE NOT!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 08:29 PM~19561014
> * OR MAYBE NOT!!!!! :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit Mando gettin started early i see :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:26 PM~19560975
> *SEE NOW THIS IS THE BULLSHIT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


In all seriousness, congrats on the "prospect" status with IDENTITY! They are cool vatos


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19560914
> *True, Tomorrow is THE WORLD FAMOUS TORTA TUESDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 08:29 PM~19561014
> * OR MAYBE NOT!!!!! :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


does that website say LUNASCAM.COM? i didnt know AL had his own website :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 08:29 PM~19561014
> * OR MAYBE NOT!!!!! :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:30 PM~19561020
> *In all seriousness, congrats on the "prospect" status with IDENTITY!  They are cool vatos
> *


X85


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:30 PM~19561020
> *In all seriousness, congrats on the "prospect" status with IDENTITY!  They are cool vatos
> *


THANKS MR BUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 08:32 PM~19561053
> *X85
> *


Congratulations Art.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:25 PM~19560956
> *HUG MY NUTZ ARTHUR! NOW THATS BULLSHIT!
> *


:uh:  LEAVE IT UP TO LUNA TO "GAY UP" THE AZ SIDE THREAD!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: ART LOKS POST UP THE PIC OF LUNA WITH HIS PURSE!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 08:27 PM~19560991
> *that is gay BULLSHIT right there!!  Asking another dude to hug your nuts...... :nono:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:34 PM~19561096
> *Congratulations Art.
> *


THANKS ONE HANDED BANDIT...
NO ****,,,,, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 08:35 PM~19561121
> *:uh:  LEAVE IT UP TO LUNA TO "GAY UP" THE AZ SIDE THREAD!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: ART LOKS POST UP THE PIC OF LUNA WITH HIS PURSE!!!
> *


WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 08:35 PM~19561121
> *:uh:  LEAVE IT UP TO LUNA TO "GAY UP" THE AZ SIDE THREAD!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: ART LOKS POST UP THE PIC OF LUNA WITH HIS PURSE!!!
> *


SORRY CARNAL,,, IM A PROSPECT,,,, I HAVE TO RESPECT :nono: HIS OLD ASS,,,, BUT ILL PM YOU THE PICK AND YOU CAN POST IT UP URSELF! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:37 PM~19561147
> *SORRY CARNAL,,, IM A PROSPECT,,,, I HAVE TO RESPECT :nono: HIS OLD ASS,,,, BUT ILL PM YOU THE PICK AND YOU CAN POST IT UP URSELF! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19561045
> *does that website say LUNASCAM.COM? i didnt know AL had his own website  :biggrin:
> *


spaceage pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19561043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: HOLD UP A MINUTE!!! :angry: WHY ISN'T MY NAME ON THAT FLYER!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 07:42 PM~19561197
> *hno: hno: HOLD UP A MINUTE!!! :angry: WHY ISN'T MY NAME ON THAT FLYER!?!?!?!?
> *


Cuz it a chick............doh! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 10 2011, 07:27 PM~19560991
> *that is gay BULLSHIT right there!!  Asking another dude to hug your nuts...... :nono:
> *


Thats Bullshit!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: HERE IT IS HOMIES  THE PIC OF ALL PICS FROM 2010!!! THANKS TO THE HOMIE ___ ____!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 07:48 PM~19561283
> *:biggrin: HERE IT IS HOMIES  THE PIC OF ALL PICS FROM 2010!!! THANKS TO THE HOMIE ___ ____!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A SATCHEL FUKERS!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19561300
> *ITS A SATCHEL FUKERS!!!
> *


Its a european murse. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19561300
> *ITS A SATCHEL FUKERS!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19561300
> *ITS A SATCHEL FUKERS!!!
> *


YEAH SATCHEL IS EUROPEON FOR PURSE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 08:39 PM~19561170
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19561338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hey refined 95, whats crackin?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19561338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ARE SOOOOO GONNA GET FINED FOR THAT ONE CARNAL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 PM~19561385
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ARE SOOOOO GONNA GET FINED FOR THAT ONE CARNAL!
> *


A MAN I WAS DEFENDIN HIM AND HIS SATCHEL....... :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 07:56 PM~19561385
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ARE SOOOOO GONNA GET FINED FOR THAT ONE CARNAL!
> *


ITS A FIRST..........FIRST PROSPECT TO GET FINED!!!!!  DONE DEAL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19561048
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: THAT IS ALL YOU GET UNTIL TOMORROW!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 09:00 PM~19561437
> *ITS A FIRST..........FIRST PROSPECT TO GET FINED!!!!!  DONE DEAL!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: I AM OUT THIS MUTHA-TRUCKA!!! :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561454
> *:biggrin: THAT IS ALL YOU GET UNTIL TOMORROW!
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19561300
> *ITS A SATCHEL FUKERS!!!
> *


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19561300
> *ITS A SATCHEL FUKERS!!!
> *


That's a MAN BAG homies!!!!! Lmao :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 10 2011, 02:01 PM~19557038
> *THAT SUCKS, IF I COME ACROSS SOME I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> *





:biggrin: Now that's club unity , Oh shit I owe mike a beer !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 11:40 AM~19539971
> *Future Phoenix Riderz events:
> 
> 2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic - 1-1-2012
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

MAC10 PASSIN THRU


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 9 2011, 10:33 PM~19552676
> *q onda loco!!!
> *


Hola hermosa ya no me ases text carbon! Ha ha


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:45 PM~19557419
> *EX MEMBERS! Bro you need to stop with that already, its getting old and another thing, they are not members, they are IDENTITY FAMILIA! So when you talk about my familia you refer to them by their names and nothing more! Thanks
> *


that's what's up right here, couldn't of been better said


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:14 PM~19557164
> *THATS THE SHIT FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/color]
> *


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 9 2011, 02:36 PM~19548610
> *ITS THAT TIME AGAIN ARIZONA
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck hope it's not as hot this year. 
Was hot last year, but we took 3 for 3 and my very 1st show and took 1st place. Thanks to Tino's upholstery and triple J's paint


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Jan 8 2011, 09:28 PM~19544141
> *:biggrin: HI :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Glad to see Monte still looking good homie. No more 3 wheel competition tires too expensive lol and I only use hankook :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 AM~19537892
> *theres already a todo oro right COMPA MIKE :biggrin:
> *


Pues ya sabes cholo


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BackyardAZ, Justin-Az, big86ben, rudyrangel, TREND SETTER, cutlass.hopper, El Azteca 85 Buick


:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 08:55 PM~19561370
> *hey refined 95, whats crackin?
> *


Not much bro, kickin back at work checking out the :drama: on the az side. Your cars looking good! When is it going to b done?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Jan 10 2011, 11:23 PM~19563049
> *Not much bro, kickin back at work checking out the  :drama: on the az side. Your cars looking good! When is it going to b done?
> *


Thanks man and to answer when itll be done I have no idea LOL. Hows your car going?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin big Ben?


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 11:25 PM~19563063
> *Thanks man and to answer when itll be done I have no idea LOL. Hows your car going?
> *


SLOW! I'm to impatient, but I gotta take care of the kids. Now that Christmas is over things should take off & I'll be back on the streets soon.


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 10 2011, 03:47 PM~19557967
> *OH YEAH RICK JAMES OWED  US 75 BEERS!
> 
> BUT THAT FOOL IS DEAD!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Jan 10 2011, 11:40 PM~19563197
> *SLOW! I'm to impatient,  but I gotta take care of the kids. Now that Christmas is over things should take off & I'll be back on the streets soon.
> *


I know what you meen, I got three kids to but they live in santan valley with my soon to be ex. What you planning to do to your car?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 7 2011, 06:43 PM~19534534
> *same ol thang Big Ben. How you doing?
> *


man everything is going real good bro... my new lil angel gives me a good reason to have a good attitude... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
sounds cheezy but true!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 7 2011, 06:43 PM~19534543
> *Damn so Roller Joe is lost, yall better put out a alert.
> *


maybe he's like gato that got put on lock down!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 10 2011, 02:26 PM~19557256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hector, with all due respect,,,,,,,, you really need to stop worring about everybody elses club and start paying more attention to your own club... if you learned how to run your own club you wouldnt have to worry about anyone leaving your club and going else where... In this whole lowrider family everyone has respect for one another but you saying and carrying on with this dumb shit is making it real difficult to have any respect for you... this has nothing to do with Lowrider Style C.C. just you as a person!!! Grow up homeboy!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2011, 11:59 PM~19563361
> *Hey Hector, with all due respect,,,,,,,,  you really need to stop worring about everybody elses club and start paying more attention to your own club... if you learned how to run your own club you wouldnt have to worry about anyone leaving your club and going else where... In this whole lowrider family everyone has respect for one another but you saying and carrying on with this dumb shit is making it real difficult to have any respect for you... this has nothing to do with Lowrider Style C.C. just you as a person!!! Grow up homeboy!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 AM~19563403
> *SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 10 2011, 10:36 PM~19562562
> *Hola hermosa ya no me ases text carbon! Ha ha
> *


yo no hablo con putas sucias :nosad: :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 11 2011, 12:14 AM~19563474
> *yo no hablo con putas sucias :nosad:  :nosad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19561043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin puppet?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:29 AM~19563563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 11 2011, 12:30 AM~19563573
> *Whats crackin puppet?
> *


sup loco, whats up ben como estas carnalito!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics to start it off Ben!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Dec 28 2010, 09:20 PM~19444788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS POSTED THAT FLYER ALOT!
BUT YOU GUYS HAD THE HOMIE DISCOUNT!
1/10 OF BEER FOR EACH POST! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jan 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19560172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPPPS! I DIDNT SEE A SPEED BUMP!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Jan 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19562124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME CHECK MY CALENDER!

I HAVE A COUPLE OF THINGS THAT DAY!

I MIGHT HAVE SOME TIME IN THE AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  IT IS ANOTHER TORTA TUESDAY!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 01:00 AM~19563738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEN PUTTING IN WORK!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2011, 05:45 AM~19564276
> *:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  IT IS ANOTHER TORTA TUESDAY!!! :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MANDO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 05:47 AM~19564282
> *WHATS UP MANDO
> *


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY!  JUS POSTING SOME PICS! :naughty: WUT UP WIT YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2011, 05:50 AM~19564290
> *:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY!  JUS POSTING SOME PICS! :naughty: WUT UP WIT YOU?
> *


 GETTING READY FOR WORK! YELLING AT KIDS TO GET UP! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 11 2011, 05:59 AM~19564309
> *Morning az
> *


WHAT UP ROGER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 11 2011, 12:14 AM~19563474
> *yo no hablo con putas sucias :nosad:  :nosad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your a straight menti rosa today you tell me something y manana otra cosa


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 AM~19563403
> *SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x64 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 05:56 AM~19564305
> *GETTING READY FOR WORK! YELLING AT KIDS TO GET UP! :biggrin:
> *


  ME TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 11 2011, 06:20 AM~19564366
> *Your a straight menti rosa today you tell me something y manana otra cosa
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 06:02 AM~19564315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> ITS TIME FAMILY
> _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> 
> *"84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE! *
> ...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 10 2011, 10:40 PM~19562623
> *Fuck hope it's not as hot this year.
> Was hot last year, but we took 3 for 3 and my very 1st show and took 1st place. Thanks to Tino's upholstery and triple J's paint
> *


Congrats on your win! And going 3 for 3!! Well it's 1 month ahead of the year before plus our show is done at night so it kinda helps! 

Hope to see you and all the homies there! 

B


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 07:27 PM~19560124
> *OK THEN CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TIME TO GO TO THE GARAGE!!!LATER AND PEACE OUT TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Cual garage mi compa, puro cabaret!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2011, 11:59 PM~19563361
> *Hey Hector, with all due respect,,,,,,,,  you really need to stop worring about everybody elses club and start paying more attention to your own club... if you learned how to run your own club you wouldnt have to worry about anyone leaving your club and going else where... In this whole lowrider family everyone has respect for one another but you saying and carrying on with this dumb shit is making it real difficult to have any respect for you... this has nothing to do with Lowrider Style C.C. just you as a person!!! Grow up homeboy!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Again why is it a positive congrads has to be turn into something ugly.... :uh:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

mi contribucion al torta tuesday


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 11 2011, 08:17 AM~19564849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZ Side!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 11 2011, 08:17 AM~19564849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 11 2011, 07:39 AM~19564667
> *Congrats on your win! And going 3 for 3!! Well it's 1 month ahead of the year before plus our show is done at night so it kinda helps!
> 
> Hope to see you and all the homies there!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 08:15 AM~19564842
> *Again why is it a positive congrads has to be turn into something ugly.... :uh:
> *


Reading what you posted was not all positive! There was a lot of negativity in that comment when you said ex-members it was no longer positive!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 11 2011, 09:20 AM~19565283
> *Reading what you posted was not all positive! There was a lot of negativity in that comment when you said ex-members it was no longer positive!!!
> *


Again i meant well. Why is it in life some people focus only on just the bad. :uh:

Please if anyone has anything negitive to say please PM me. We can't have people beckering on our Topic. :happysad:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2011, 11:59 PM~19563361
> *Hey Hector, with all due respect,,,,,,,,  you really need to stop worring about everybody elses club and start paying more attention to your own club... if you learned how to run your own club you wouldnt have to worry about anyone leaving your club and going else where... In this whole lowrider family everyone has respect for one another but you saying and carrying on with this dumb shit is making it real difficult to have any respect for you... this has nothing to do with Lowrider Style C.C. just you as a person!!! Grow up homeboy!!!!!! :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 11 2011, 10:25 AM~19565750
> *X2
> *


dam it is getting crazy in here but its about time your told how childish you are and how much respect you are loseing cause of it hector....
X3


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 AM~19563403
> *SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


oh chet big ben!!!!

its on!!! brinka brinka and a banda!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 11 2011, 10:34 AM~19565831
> *dam it is getting crazy in here but its about time your told how childish you are and how much respect you are loseing cause of it hector....
> X3
> *


  what up homie,,,,, hows da family!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mornin az side,,,, torta tuesday in full effect! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, El Azteca 85 Buick
morning carnal.....


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 10:46 AM~19565913
> * what up homie,,,,, hows da family!?!?!?!?!
> *


we are good and how bout u hows the world treating u


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Its a really good morning it sure is and its gona get better !!!!! Wat up my identity family ....and a good morning to all who reads my post ?????wat my jente????


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

What up ben thanks 4 the micky dees the day of the parade it hit the spot bro "orale"


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 11 2011, 10:34 AM~19565831
> *dam it is getting crazy in here but its about time your told how childish you are and how much respect you are loseing cause of it hector....
> X3
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Que onda Raza...just contributing to la torta tuesday


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 11 2011, 01:25 AM~19563833
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice pics to start it off Ben!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 11 2011, 10:34 AM~19565831
> *dam it is getting crazy in here but its about time your told how childish you are and how much respect you are loseing cause of it hector....
> X3
> *


:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 11 2011, 08:21 AM~19564872
> *mi contribucion al torta tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 10:40 AM~19565879
> *oh chet big ben!!!!
> 
> its on!!! brinka brinka and a banda!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah homie gotta do it better than last year!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 11:25 AM~19566142
> *What up ben thanks 4 the micky dees the day of the parade it hit the spot bro "orale"
> *


na its all good homie...... you know if i got it so do you!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 11:35 AM~19566200
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BENITO! :biggrin: HOW IS THE NEW ADDITION DOIN HOMIE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 08:15 AM~19564842
> *Again why is it a positive congrads has to be turn into something ugly.... :uh:
> *


homie you know exactly what your trying to say and so do we so please homeboy grow up already........... oh and another thing, please dont put our flyer on your list of flyers...... we got this!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 06:02 AM~19564315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn its gonna be a year already


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 11 2011, 12:28 AM~19563562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: Jynx :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 08:15 AM~19564842
> *Again why is it a positive congrads has to be turn into something ugly.... :uh:
> *


Unfortunately Hector wether or not you meant it as a positive, the verbage you used was incorrect. So in the future I would just refrain from posting some of those comments that twice you seem to have posted about ex-memebers. 
Sometime's it just doesn't work out in some clubs and you go where you feel the most comfortable!!
In my short tenure in Society, 17 of the 30years of our existince we have lost many people and they have moved on to several other reputible clubs. 
And we still hang out together at shows and other events. 

We're not turning this into something ugly, just pointing out something that perhaps you do not see.

Much respect,
BQ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:14 PM~19559978
> *AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> 
> Since day one Identity has received much love and respect from car clubs and individuals from the Phoenix lowrider community and all over! Since that first day we have grown to over 17 members strong. In the past year, we have met a lot of people we now call friends! Would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders for all the support you have given us! We thank all the clubs and solo riders on the layitlow community for their support as well! On Saturday Feb 5th 2011 Identity Car Club would like to invite everyone to join us at our one party at the park!
> ...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

i have 5gold hydo tanks for sale if anyone is interested pm me


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

:wow: 10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: primer665, valledelsol, Lunas64, kraz13, Rollin73, El Azteca 85 Buick, azrdr
its getting packe in here :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Orale ben thanx and If I have it and u need it u will have it bro mad respect


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 11 2011, 11:08 AM~19566038
> *we are good and how bout u hows the world treating u
> *


good to hear all is good for you homie..
as for me ....its a doggy dog world and i got on milkbone chonies!

but is gonna be a good year,,, im gona collect my pennies put em all together and do somethin this year,, 
maybe buy a 40 of bud lite or sumthin. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 11:21 AM~19566117
> *Its a really good morning it sure is and its gona get better !!!!! Wat up my identity family ....and a good morning to all who reads my post ?????wat my jente????
> *


ya nice and cold...
ya hopefully it gets better!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up MR.Art lok's and MR luna how's work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 12:15 PM~19566522
> *Orale ben thanx and If I have it and u need it u will have it bro mad respect
> *


if you got it and he needs it you better have alot!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 12:23 PM~19566564
> *Wat up MR.Art lok's and MR luna how's work
> *


just came back from fed ex and KIMS chinese take out..
a lil chinese food in my life


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 11 2011, 12:14 PM~19566520
> *:wow: 10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: primer665, valledelsol, Lunas64, kraz13, Rollin73, El Azteca 85 Buick, azrdr
> its getting packe in here :biggrin:
> *


what up homie,,,, where u been at??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:24 PM~19566570
> *if you got it and he needs it you better have alot!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:30 PM~19566617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aint dat da truth big ben,,,, dont tease a mofo,,, come with it !!!!
no **** for da homos


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR DA CHILDISH COMMENTS.....
ITS CHILDISH TO KEEP ATTACKING ME ON THIS TOPIC. I'AM HUMAN. I'AM NOT PERFECT. I APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED. AGAIN I MEANT WELL.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 12:35 PM~19566665
> *THIS IS FOR DA CHILDISH COMMENTS.....
> ITS CHILDISH TO KEEP ATTACKING ME ON THIS TOPIC. I'AM HUMAN. I'AM NOT PERFECT. I APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED. AGAIN I MEANT WELL.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i am a boy daymon!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:33 PM~19566645
> *aint dat da truth big ben,,,, dont tease a mofo,,, come with it !!!!
> no **** for da homos
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT what's good az what up curtis how you doing homie


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:27 PM~19566595
> *what up homie,,,, where u been at??
> *


shit just working and redoing the s10 how u been bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 11 2011, 12:50 PM~19566776
> *shit just working and redoing the s10 how u been bro
> *


work is all i know!
got my truck some brand new 12s for the back for xmas.
i thought i had 12s but i had 10s
bout to start puttin in work on my truck!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 11 2011, 12:43 PM~19566724
> *TTT what's good az what up curtis how you doing homie
> *


what up smiley!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:53 PM~19566806
> *what up smiley!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What's good art loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 11 2011, 12:43 PM~19566724
> *TTT what's good az what up curtis how you doing homie
> *


  i'm doing good homie, just here at work tryin to make a buck. how you been? did you get my PM?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I think ill be able to have enough for u ben if I have It when I have it and art no **** carnal ya te conosko


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 11 2011, 12:57 PM~19566835
> *What's good art loks
> *


what you think playa!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19566848
> * i'm doing good homie, just here at work tryin to make a buck. how you been? did you get my PM?
> *


this ones for u C

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey art whats up with all the little red X's


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 12:35 PM~19566665
> *THIS IS FOR DA CHILDISH COMMENTS.....
> ITS CHILDISH TO KEEP ATTACKING ME ON THIS TOPIC. I'AM HUMAN. I'AM NOT PERFECT.  I APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED . AGAIN I MEANT WELL.
> *


  THERE IT IS HOMIE OWNED UP TO HIS MISTAKE, TIME TO DROP THE ISSUE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 01:01 PM~19566856
> *I think ill be able to have enough for u ben if I have It when I have it and art no **** carnal ya te conosko
> *


i only know nathing! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 PM~19566891
> *hey art whats up with all the little red X's
> *


my contribution.... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 PM~19566887
> *this ones for u C
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ART  JYNX IS A BANGIN BITCH :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 PM~19566891
> *hey art whats up with all the little red X's
> *


ok this is the only pic that i could post from here...
but you gotta C for urself :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
http://promo.devicebondage.com/g/721:revshare/9612/i/29/h/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 01:08 PM~19566910
> *THANKS ART   JYNX IS A BANGIN BITCH :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


ya thers something bout here eyes bro! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 PM~19566947
> *ya thers something bout here eyes bro! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf Art lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:14 PM~19566947
> *ya thers something bout here eyes bro! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'D STILL HIT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 11 2011, 01:16 PM~19566969
> *Wtf Art lol
> *


man i cudnt help it that shit is funny!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, kraz13, Lunas64, regal85, azrdr

OH SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN! hno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19566701
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i am a boy daymon!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES U ARE!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 11 2011, 12:01 PM~19566437
> *Unfortunately Hector wether or not you meant it as a positive, the verbage you used was incorrect. So in the future I would just refrain from posting some of those comments that twice you seem to have posted about ex-memebers.
> Sometime's it just doesn't work out in some clubs and you go where you feel the most comfortable!!
> In my short tenure in Society, 17 of the 30years of our existince we have lost many people and they have moved on to several other reputible clubs.
> ...


WELL SAID.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:11 PM~19566931
> *ok this is the only pic that i could post from here...
> but you gotta C for urself :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> http://promo.devicebondage.com/g/721:revshare/9612/i/29/h/
> ...


damn thats some crazy shit bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 01:49 PM~19567205
> *damn thats some crazy shit bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hno:
THERS LIKE 4 PAGES OF THAT SHIT hno:
:naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 01:29 PM~19567064
> *YES U ARE!!!! :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok imma drop it just cause curtis said to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> DAM SHES FAPTAPULAS! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SAME GIRL :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THAT IS A BAD ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ SIDE REPPIN LIKE A MOFO!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND I DO BELEIVE THIS WILL GIVE YOU A TOOTHACHE!!!
IS SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!
NO ****! :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, rudyrangel, El Azteca 85 Buick
OH SHIT BROWN VELVET :naughty:
OH SHIT NO ****!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, rudyrangel, El Azteca 85 Buick


IDENTITY in the house! Whats up family!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, rudyrangel, El Azteca 85 Buick
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:39 PM~19567596
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, rudyrangel, El Azteca 85 Buick
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 02:40 PM~19567608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup art! you bootleggin magazines or what?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:43 PM~19567630
> *sup art! you bootleggin magazines or what?
> *


NAW MANDO JUST GOT DONE LOOKIN :wow: AT IT AND NOTICED THE FAM :cheesy: WAS IN IT AND THE AZ SIDE TOO  !

NO BOOTLEGS I DONT WANT TO CATCH A BEATDOWN hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 02:38 PM~19567580
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, rudyrangel, El Azteca 85 Buick
> OH SHIT BROWN VELVET :naughty:
> ...



"Brown Velvet" 






:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 05:20 AM~19564228
> *I PRESENT MY CASE! :biggrin:
> 
> *


Homie OG player made that flyer not PHOENIX RIDERZ. If you try to tax her she will kick your ass! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 05:30 AM~19564243
> *ROOKIE! ASK TATA WE DID MINE!
> 
> *


He did you? wtf? :happysad: :happysad:



lol jk


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Sup mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19567795
> *Sup mando
> *


not much bro! see you on this more and more now! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:56 PM~19567774
> *Homie OG player made that flyer not PHOENIX RIDERZ. If you try to tax her she will kick your ass!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you need to make a flyer for dat chet mando!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19567794
> *He did you? wtf?  :happysad:  :happysad:
> lol jk
> *


ok i didnt want to ask,,, but since you did,,,,
WTF?!?!?!!?










http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0807/no-****-****-gay-demotivational-poster-1216485644.jpg


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 AM~19563403
> *SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *



IDENTITY Will be there homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19567795
> *Sup mando
> *


 :biggrin: 







:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2011, 06:01 AM~19564313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2011, 06:18 AM~19564363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bush front to back :scrutinize: wtf? Shit is growing out of control!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > ITS TIME FAMILY
> > _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> >
> > *"84 and back for more, IDENTITY FOR LIFE! *
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 11 2011, 07:39 AM~19564667
> *Congrats on your win! And going 3 for 3!! Well it's 1 month ahead of the year before plus our show is done at night so it kinda helps!
> 
> Hope to see you and all the homies there!
> ...



Going to be a good show! Last year was badass, this should be even better!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I'm trying to keep up bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Jan 11 2011, 08:34 AM~19564948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the best pic posted all day!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 11 2011, 12:01 PM~19566437
> *Unfortunately Hector wether or not you meant it as a positive, the verbage you used was incorrect. So in the future I would just refrain from posting some of those comments that twice you seem to have posted about ex-memebers.
> Sometime's it just doesn't work out in some clubs and you go where you feel the most comfortable!!
> In my short tenure in Society, 17 of the 30years of our existince we have lost many people and they have moved on to several other reputible clubs.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 01:18 PM~19566985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'D STILL HIT THAT  :biggrin:
> *


you want to knock her eye strait?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:10 PM~19567924
> *the best pic posted all day!
> *


that shit cant be real,,, it looks to dam scrumdilumptious! :tongue:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 02:26 PM~19567477
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND I DO BELEIVE THIS WILL GIVE YOU A TOOTHACHE!!!
> IS SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!
> NO ****! :happysad:
> ...



Much Respect, Spirit C.C. always doing it big!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 03:00 PM~19567829
> *you need to make a flyer  for dat chet mando!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:17 PM~19567977
> *lol
> *


mikees gona be like this!








who made that flyer? :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ART LOKS, smiley602, alonzo, A Rod, BigMandoAZ, AZLACS, El Azteca 85 Buick, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Art Buck, unity prospect
dam 12 pack in this!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 04:20 AM~19564228
> *I PRESENT MY CASE! :biggrin:
> DONT BE SORRY! PAY UP PUTO! :biggrin:
> NOT TO BAD FOR ME! I ROLLED UP THE DRIVER SIDE WINDOW! BUT MY OLD LADY FROZE HER ASS OFF ON THE PASSENGER SIDE! TO BAD ITS A SUPER SPORTS! SHE CANT CUDLE UP NEXT TO DADDY! :biggrin:
> ...


 Again I tell you.........Phoenix Riderz does not owe you SHIT! And further more I am not sorry... :uh:  :biggrin: 

Puto that!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it,,, wait for it......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 03:52 PM~19568250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll take the chick on the right, with a paper bag on her head


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 11 2011, 11:43 AM~19566278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know one cares if your sorry. I dont want SHIT! I want BEER! :biggrin:

Puto that!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS WAS POSTED UP BY A FRIEND OF MINE ON HER MY SPACE....


ANYBODY WANT TO HELP HER PM ME FOR HER NUMBER!

ART LOKS!



ATTENTION CAR CLUBS
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
my 2 month old nephew/ godson just passed on the 7th from SIDS Rest In Peace Michael Chavez 11-2-10/ 1-7-11. If u can find it in ur heart to help do a bbq or a lil show to raise money it would be amazing!!

SOME OF YOU MIGHT REMEMBER HER!








http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...e436539db3c.jpg


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 11 2011, 03:37 PM~19568133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




certified TORTAS!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:13 PM~19567946
> *you want to knock her eye strait?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 01:52 PM~19567217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok imma drop it just cause curtis said to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19568409
> *:biggrin:
> Know (no one) one cares if your (you're) sorry. I dont want SHIT! I want BEER!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh: We are not giving you any beer. :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2011, 04:24 PM~19568537
> *:uh: We are not giving you any beer. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 to mikey those are fighting words :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2011, 04:24 PM~19568537
> *:uh: We are not giving you any beer. :uh:
> *


YOU PLAYING WITH MY BEER YOU PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS SMOKEY :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 04:25 PM~19568555
> *:0  :0  :0 to mikey those are fighting words  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 04:25 PM~19568555
> *:0  :0  :0 to mikey those are fighting words  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jan 11 2011, 03:25 PM~19568555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"smokey!"



> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jan 11 2011, 03:27 PM~19568577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......jajajajjajajas!......... :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2011, 04:24 PM~19568537
> *:uh: We are not giving you any beer. :uh:
> *


YOU TELL HIM ART BUCK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 04:28 PM~19568589
> *WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 04:09 PM~19568409
> *
> Whats up blood!
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 04:13 PM~19568448
> *THIS WAS POSTED UP BY A FRIEND OF MINE ON HER MY SPACE....
> ANYBODY WANT TO HELP HER PM ME FOR HER NUMBER!
> 
> ...


LETS HELP HER OUT AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2011, 04:33 PM~19568629
> *:biggrin:
> "smokey!"
> No, you are a drinker!
> ...


THATS TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 04:35 PM~19568647
> *LETS HELP HER OUT AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


X85


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 04:33 PM~19568633
> *YOU TELL HIM ART BUCK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT! :biggrin: 

BEER ME


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 11 2011, 04:39 PM~19568677
> *FUCK THAT! :biggrin:
> 
> BEER ME
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 04:22 PM~19568521
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAD LUV FOR YOU BRO!
NO ****!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 11 2011, 04:34 PM~19568641
> *still waiting  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 04:50 PM~19568754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN THATS A HUGE ASS


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 11 2011, 11:43 AM~19566278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Sorry to here that about her art and I'm down to help bro and if u can get at me with her number


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 11 2011, 05:18 PM~19568958
> *Sorry to here that about her art and I'm down to help bro and if u can get at me with her number
> *


sent it to you carnal!
thx!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 11 2011, 05:26 PM~19569030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the one handed bandit is in full effect! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Justin-Az,Jan 11 2011, 05:29 PM~19569056]








[/quote]
the one in the middle the one in the middle......
wait for it ,,,,wait for it.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, chilango's-67, BLVD66, ART LOKS, 1968custom


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 11 2011, 05:43 PM~19569172
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Justin-Az, chilango's-67, BLVD66, ART LOKS, 1968custom
> :wave:
> *


you know what i noticed justin,,,,,
that lil smiley looks like you,,,,
one hand,,cant lift the other.
j/k homie,,, some nice pics! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 05:52 PM~19569232
> *you know what i noticed justin,,,,,
> that lil smiley looks like you,,,,
> one hand,,cant lift the other.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hows your day going Art?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 11 2011, 05:54 PM~19569249
> *Hows your day going Art?
> *


wish i was here but im at work ,,,for the most part ok,,, but its torta tuesday ,,,woo hoo!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

\








[/quote]

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 05:55 PM~19569254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, You're doing a good job, KEEP POSTING...... :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 03:48 PM~19568218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: AYE DIOS MIO!!!!!   QUE NALGAS TAN GRANDES!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 06:22 PM~19569517
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS JUSTIN (a.k.a. "GUERO MAÑIACO-a.k.a. "ONE HAND TYPING BANDIT") :biggrin: ALSO PROPS TO ART :loco: FOR THE PICS TOO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 02:56 PM~19567774
> *Homie OG player made that flyer not PHOENIX RIDERZ. If you try to tax her she will kick your ass!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:05 PM~19567876
> *IDENTITY Will be there homie!
> *


hell yeah bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 05:52 PM~19569232
> *you know what i noticed justin,,,,,
> that lil smiley looks like you,,,,
> one hand,,cant lift the other.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 11 2011, 06:22 PM~19569505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:15 PM~19567962
> *Much Respect, Spirit C.C. always doing it big!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 11 2011, 07:36 PM~19570326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats on the back bumper section in LRM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 11 2011, 07:36 PM~19570326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looking good in the magazine!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels, Pitirijas, MY85TOY PHX AZ

UNITY C.C. in the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity to the Fullest!!!!!_


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 11:45 AM~19566291
> *SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2011, 06:18 AM~19564363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: i wounder what the front looks like???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19570667
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, Pitirijas, MY85TOY PHX AZ
> 
> UNITY C.C. in the house!!!!!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Barrio Breakthrough is gonna televis the show!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 11 2011, 06:11 AM~19564344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 11 2011, 09:53 PM~19571406
> *:uh:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19570667
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, Pitirijas, MY85TOY PHX AZ
> 
> UNITY C.C. in the house!!!!!!!!
> *



Que rollo compas


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

FLYER COMING SOON, MORE DETAILS NEXT WEEK, WANTED TO GET THE DATE LOCKED IN.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 11 2011, 10:27 PM~19571761
> *Que rollo compas
> *


chillin homie!!!!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 11 2011, 04:24 PM~19568537
> *:uh: We are not giving you any beer. :uh:
> *


sup art when are we going to kill another 12 pack at your pad ese it was cool homie and I wont bring mikey ese!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 11 2011, 08:12 PM~19570694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  FUCK YOUR TWELVE NAGGA! I GOT 2 THIRTY PACKS :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 08:11 PM~19570667
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, Pitirijas, MY85TOY PHX AZ
> 
> UNITY C.C. in the house!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 12 2011, 06:47 AM~19573384
> *beer me
> FUCK YOUR TWELVE NAGGA! I GOT 2 THIRTY PACKS :biggrin:
> *



such an angry drinker hno:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 11 2011, 12:01 PM~19566437
> *Unfortunately Hector wether or not you meant it as a positive, the verbage you used was incorrect. So in the future I would just refrain from posting some of those comments that twice you seem to have posted about ex-memebers.
> Sometime's it just doesn't work out in some clubs and you go where you feel the most comfortable!!
> In my short tenure in Society, 17 of the 30years of our existince we have lost many people and they have moved on to several other reputible clubs.
> ...


x64 im an x member aka 64 joe it wasnt for me i tried so hard but shit happens
u need to know when to hold them or fold them and im solo for now :biggrin: 
hector you need to chose ur words and not say what the hell you want and not 
expect to pay the price


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 10 2011, 11:59 PM~19563361
> *Hey Hector, with all due respect,,,,,,,,  you really need to stop worring about everybody elses club and start paying more attention to your own club... if you learned how to run your own club you wouldnt have to worry about anyone leaving your club and going else where... In this whole lowrider family everyone has respect for one another but you saying and carrying on with this dumb shit is making it real difficult to have any respect for you... this has nothing to do with Lowrider Style C.C. just you as a person!!! Grow up homeboy!!!!!! :angry:
> *


x64 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jan 11 2011, 09:41 PM~19571938
> *FLYER COMING SOON, MORE DETAILS NEXT WEEK, WANTED TO GET THE DATE LOCKED IN.
> 
> 
> ...


  
Right on! A great cause. You can count me in!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 11 2011, 11:23 PM~19572737
> *sup art when are we going to kill another 12 pack at your pad ese it was cool homie and I wont bring mikey ese!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fool you are crazy!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 12 2011, 08:20 AM~19573731
> *
> Right on!  A great cause.  You can count me in!
> *


x66


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 12 2011, 07:21 AM~19573491
> *x64 im an x member aka 64 joe it wasnt for me i tried so hard but shit happens
> u need to know when to hold them or fold them and im solo for now :biggrin:
> hector you need to chose ur words and not say what the hell you want and not
> ...


LOOK HOMIE WE HAD A OFFICERS MEETING AN YOU DIDNT SHOW! YOU DIDN'T EVEN CALL! YOU YOU SAY YOU GOING THIS AN THAT AND YOU DON'T! YOUR ALL TALK! AGAIN WE'RE SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BUT YOU COULD HAVE CALLED! ITS OBVIOUS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME AN ALL YOUR DOING IS TRYING TO START DRAMA! THAT WAS ANOTHER ISSUE! YOUR A DRAMA QUEEN! PLEASE IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM DON'T AIR IT OUT ON HERE! CALL ME LIKE A MAN!

SORRY HOMIES!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh damn


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 12 2011, 08:21 AM~19573491
> *x64 im an x member aka 64 joe it wasnt for me i tried so hard but shit happens
> u need to know when to hold them or fold them and im solo for now :biggrin:
> hector you need to chose ur words and not say what the hell you want and not
> ...


 :thumbsup: and this came from one of your EX members! (hector) :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 12 2011, 08:55 AM~19573973
> *:thumbsup: and this came from one of your EX members! (hector) :uh:
> *


YEAH HE'S TRYING TO START SHIT!










DATS WHY HE'S A former MEMBER.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

maaaaaaan its wednesday and too gotdam early for drama  id rather look at torta tuesday pics :biggrin: .......NUFF SAID!!!!!


what it doo az 






 :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 12 2011, 10:19 AM~19574162
> *maaaaaaan its wednesday and too got dam early for drama    id rather look at  torta tuesday pics  :biggrin: .......NUFF SAID!!!!!
> what it doo az
> *


wat it do chawps :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 12 2011, 09:21 AM~19574172
> *wat it do chawps :biggrin:
> *



what it doo ninja ,,,,just finishing up some stuff around my house before i head to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Whats up blood!
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 08:40 PM~19571036
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  i wounder what the front looks like???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I GOT THAT PIC TOO!!! :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 09:48 AM~19574350
> *:drama: :drama: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: 








time for lunch!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Jan 11 2011, 09:53 PM~19571406
> *:uh:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP J2A2C2O2B! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2011, 09:53 AM~19574396
> *X2 :biggrin:
> time for lunch!
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP MR. T! :wave: WHAT'S FOR LUNCH???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 12 2011, 09:19 AM~19574162
> *maaaaaaan its wednesday and too gotdam early for drama    id rather look at  torta tuesday pics  :biggrin: .......NUFF SAID!!!!!
> what it doo az
> 
> ...


x2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 08:51 AM~19573933
> *LOOK HOMIE WE HAD A OFFICERS MEETING AN YOU DIDNT SHOW! YOU DIDN'T EVEN CALL! YOU YOU SAY YOU GOING THIS AN THAT AND YOU DON'T!  YOUR ALL TALK! AGAIN WE'RE SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BUT YOU COULD HAVE CALLED! ITS OBVIOUS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME AN ALL YOUR DOING IS TRYING TO START DRAMA! THAT WAS ANOTHER ISSUE! YOUR A DRAMA QUEEN! PLEASE IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM DON'T AIR IT OUT ON HERE! CALL ME LIKE A MAN!
> 
> SORRY HOMIES!
> *


Sorry to say hector put by posting this you showed who the real Drama Queen is!!!!
And last time I had something to say to you I called your number and you ignored my calls! You responded to me through a PM!! Im sure you know were this ex-member lives go see him like a man would!!! Im starting to think you have more ex-members than members!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 12 2011, 09:19 AM~19574162
> *maaaaaaan its wednesday and too gotdam early for drama    id rather look at  torta tuesday pics  :biggrin: .......NUFF SAID!!!!!
> what it doo az
> 
> ...


x100,000,000


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 12 2011, 10:10 AM~19574517
> *Sorry to say hector put by posting this you showed who the real Drama Queen is!!!!
> And last time I had something to say to you I called your number and you ignored my calls! You responded to me through a PM!! Im sure you know were this ex-member lives go see him like a man would!!! Im starting to think you have more ex-members than members!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


call me now
480-694-6660

AND WE GOT PLENTY OF MEMBERS
ACTUALLY WE GAIN 4 NEW MEMBER THE SAME DAY WE LOST JOE. AND IAM JUST DEFENDING MYSELF. IF GENTE WOULD STOP ATTACKING ME...
I WOULD STOP DEFENDING MY SELF.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 09:19 AM~19574580
> *call me now
> 480-694-6660
> 
> ...


FELLAS, THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT! THE HORSE HAS BEEN BEAT ENOUGH ALREADY!!! HECTOR, I HOPE YOU GOT THE POINT ON THIS FROM THIS WHOLE THING! AS FAR AS IDENTITY CC IS CONCERNED, IT IS OVER! WE SAID OUR PIECE! NOW RESPECT WHAT WE ASK!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 11 2011, 12:35 PM~19566665
> *THIS IS FOR DA CHILDISH COMMENTS.....
> ITS CHILDISH TO KEEP ATTACKING ME ON THIS TOPIC. I'AM HUMAN. I'AM NOT PERFECT. I APOLOGIZE TO ANYONE I OFFENDED. AGAIN I MEANT WELL.
> *


Hector you know how many times you have posted shit that got you in trouble, you just do it over and over again!!! I feel for your club!!! Fonder your not maybe you need to be the ex-member!!! So you need to think who the childish one is!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 12 2011, 07:21 AM~19573491
> *x64 im an x member aka 64 joe it wasnt for me i tried so hard but shit happens
> u need to know when to hold them or fold them and im solo for now :biggrin:
> hector you need to chose ur words and not say what the hell you want and not
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2011, 10:26 AM~19574633
> *FELLAS, THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT! THE HORSE HAS BEEN BEAT ENOUGH ALREADY!!! HECTOR, I HOPE YOU GOT THE POINT ON THIS FROM THIS WHOLE THING! AS FAR AS IDENTITY CC IS CONCERNED, IT IS OVER! WE SAID OUR PIECE! NOW RESPECT WHAT WE ASK!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 09:51 AM~19574376
> * I GOT THAT PIC TOO!!! :naughty:
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 12 2011, 09:31 AM~19574679
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 12 2011, 10:10 AM~19574517
> *Sorry to say hector put by posting this you showed who the real Drama Queen is!!!!
> And last time I had something to say to you I called your number and you ignored my calls! You responded to me through a PM!! Im sure you know were this ex-member lives go see him like a man would!!! Im starting to think you have more ex-members than members!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2011, 10:33 AM~19574690
> *THANKS BRO.
> *


sup tata?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 10:19 AM~19574580
> *call me now
> 480-694-6660
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2011, 10:26 AM~19574633
> *FELLAS, THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT! THE HORSE HAS BEEN BEAT ENOUGH ALREADY!!! HECTOR, I HOPE YOU GOT THE POINT ON THIS FROM THIS WHOLE THING! AS FAR AS IDENTITY CC IS CONCERNED, IT IS OVER! WE SAID OUR PIECE! NOW RESPECT WHAT WE ASK!
> 
> 
> *


LOOK HOMIE. IVE BEEN TRYING TO BE RESPECTFUL. I SAID I MEANT NO DISRESPECT. I APOLOGIZE. ALL THE NEGATIVE PEOPLE WHO KEEP ATTACKING ME ARE JUST TRYING TO BREAK ME. BUT THIS IS JUST MAKING ME STRONGER.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jan 12 2011, 10:27 AM~19574643
> *Hector you know how many times you have posted shit that got you in trouble, you just do it over and over again!!! I feel for your club!!! Fonder your not maybe you need to be the ex-member!!! So you need to think who the childish one is!!!
> *


AND YOU! IAM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR CALL! LOL!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I JUST WANT TO APOLOGIZE TO ALL THE POSITIVE GENTE ON LAYITLOW FOR ALL THE NEGATIVITY THAT WAS CREATED BY MY POST.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

FUCK YOUR TWELVE NAGGA! I GOT 2 THIRTY PACKS :biggrin:
[/quote]
we had carne asada tough thnx again art!!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 11:19 AM~19574580
> *call me now
> 480-694-6660
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY WE GAIN 4 NEW MEMBER THE SAME DAY WE LOST JOE :dunno: :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 08:51 AM~19573933
> *LOOK HOMIE WE HAD A OFFICERS MEETING AN YOU DIDNT SHOW! YOU DIDN'T EVEN CALL! YOU YOU SAY YOU GOING THIS AN THAT AND YOU DON'T!  YOUR ALL TALK! AGAIN WE'RE SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BUT YOU COULD HAVE CALLED! ITS OBVIOUS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME AN ALL YOUR DOING IS TRYING TO START DRAMA! THAT WAS ANOTHER ISSUE! YOUR A DRAMA QUEEN! PLEASE IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM DON'T AIR IT OUT ON HERE! CALL ME LIKE A MAN!
> 
> SORRY HOMIES!
> *


Damn that should be between you guys not the whole AZ man, and all kinds of members are droping your club but you blame them but really you might be the problem ese check yourself and if you got to hand it to someone else do what you got to do, you pay a lot of atention to other clubs and events and you should take care of your club first, earn your respect homie, remember justin no one liked that vato but he earned respect. do what you got to do but fix what you have or let it go and to joe 64 stay up homie (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 12 2011, 11:00 AM~19574896
> *ACTUALLY WE GAIN 4 NEW MEMBER THE SAME DAY WE LOST JOE :dunno:  :uh:
> *


sup goose!!! #1


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 12 2011, 12:05 PM~19574950
> *Damn that should be between you guys not the whole AZ man, and all kinds of members are droping your club but you blame them but really you might be the problem ese check yourself and if you got to hand it to someone else do what you got to do, you pay a lot of atention to other clubs and events and you should take care of your club first, earn your respect homie, remember justin no one liked that vato but he earned respect. do what you got to do but fix what you have or let it go and to joe 64 stay up homie (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 12 2011, 12:06 PM~19574957
> *sup goose!!! #1
> *


nada wey just trying to find the perfect project...theres nuthing!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 12 2011, 11:09 AM~19574980
> *nada wey just trying to find the perfect project...theres nuthing!!
> *


get a pinto wey :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2011, 10:26 AM~19574633
> *FELLAS, THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT! THE HORSE HAS BEEN BEAT ENOUGH ALREADY!!! HECTOR, I HOPE YOU GOT THE POINT ON THIS FROM THIS WHOLE THING! AS FAR AS IDENTITY CC IS CONCERNED, IT IS OVER! WE SAID OUR PIECE! NOW RESPECT WHAT WE ASK!
> 
> 
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Now that's what I'm talking about , real club unity !!! :biggrin: 
Oh Damm !! I owe mike two beers now .....here you go mike !!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2011, 11:11 AM~19574991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about , real club unity !!!      :biggrin:
> ...


mike doesnt drink anymore but get him a diet coke :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 AM~19563403
> *SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *



:wave: Knights Image will be there !! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 10 2011, 06:25 PM~19559460
> *CAN WE ALL GET ALONG,FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!!and no MIKE I don't owe you a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 12 2011, 09:19 AM~19574162
> *maaaaaaan its wednesday and too gotdam early for drama    id rather look at  torta tuesday pics  :biggrin: .......NUFF SAID!!!!!
> what it doo az
> 
> ...


what up chawps.... hows danielson commin along with the wet sanding!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 12 2011, 11:12 AM~19575000
> *mike doesnt drink anymore but get him a diet coke :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Oh Damm !!! Mybad ...how about a diet pepsi ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2011, 11:11 AM~19574991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about , real club unity !!!      :biggrin:
> ...


dam and dem 2 beers came out a 30 pack!!
thats whats up :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hers one for everybody! :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Jan 12 2011, 10:32 AM~19574686]
pics or it didnt happen!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 Members: ART LOKS, BackyardAZ, HOE81, oldskool 62, smiley602, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, CARNALES CAR CLUB

what up raza!!!!! :cheesy: 

GOOD MORNIN AZ SIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:31 AM~19575153
> *dam and dem 2 beers came out a 30 pack!!
> thats whats up :naughty:
> *



:thumbsup: Mike don't drink anymore , more for us !! :rofl:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:38 AM~19575203
> *7 Members: ART LOKS, BackyardAZ, HOE81, oldskool 62, smiley602, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, CARNALES CAR CLUB
> 
> what up raza!!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


just chillin on this great day in AZ ....  :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2011, 11:27 AM~19575128
> *:biggrin:  Oh  Damm !!!  Mybad ...how about a diet pepsi ...
> *


ok with ice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2011, 11:39 AM~19575207
> *:thumbsup:  Mike don't drink anymore ,  more for us !!  :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:38 AM~19575203
> *7 Members: ART LOKS, BackyardAZ, HOE81, oldskool 62, smiley602, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, CARNALES CAR CLUB
> 
> what up raza!!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


 :wave: whats up ART LOKS


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

QUE ONDA AZ PARECE UNA PINCHE NOVELA IN HERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jan 12 2011, 11:41 AM~19575226
> *just chillin on this great day in AZ ....   :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


ya thats a good thang!!!
always a good thang. :naughty:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:51 AM~19575301
> *ya thats a good thang!!!
> always a good thang. :naughty:
> *


YES IT IS !!!!   :420: :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Jan 12 2011, 11:47 AM~19575275
> *:wave: whats up ART LOKS
> *


im just here at work homie,,, whats good witcha.....you gonna come down and shake the spot with us??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 12 2011, 11:50 AM~19575300
> *QUE ONDA AZ PARECE UNA PINCHE NOVELA IN HERE
> *


dont say novela,,,,justin starts fiendin hno:

what up carnal!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:54 AM~19575324
> *dont say novela,,,,justin starts fiendin hno:
> 
> what up carnal!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: justin :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19575307
> *YES IT IS !!!!     :420:  :420:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2011, 10:26 AM~19574633
> *FELLAS, THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT! X85 WELL SAID AL, HOPEFULLY PEOPLE GET THE POINT AND STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT ALREADY *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2011, 11:11 AM~19574991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about , real club unity !!!      :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 12 2011, 11:56 AM~19575343
> *X85 WELL SAID AL, HOPEFULLY PEOPLE GET THE POINT AND STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT ALREADY
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 PM~19575436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS PIC ART! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 12:20 PM~19575532
> *I LOVE THIS PIC ART!  :biggrin:
> *


me too :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

i used to have one too...... My Negrita!,,,,she was firme,,, oh well .


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

what up gente? this is happy from phx majestics aka team locos


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 12 2011, 12:32 PM~19575629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie!!!
nice ranfla!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

El Azteca 85 Buick,, you finnaly woke up viejo>!>!>!>!>!??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, TREND SETTER, Teamblowme602, todamadre c.c, El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup az side?!?! Clean Azz pics homies that's what's up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, Teamblowme602, TREND SETTER, djsire, todamadre c.c, El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 12 2011, 12:58 PM~19575852
> *Wazzup az side?!?! Clean Azz pics homies that's what's up
> *


thankx bro,,,, 
gonna take alot more this year! alot MORE..lookin forward to hangin out with all of the az side!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:06 PM~19575912
> *thankx bro,,,,
> gonna take alot more this year! alot MORE..lookin forward to hangin out with all of the az side!
> *


  nice piks bro.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jan 12 2011, 01:10 PM~19575939
> * nice piks bro.
> *


just tryin to get this thread back on track who we are!!!!
ALL OF US!!!
WE ARE THE OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 12 2011, 11:09 AM~19574980
> *nada wey just trying to find the perfect project...theres nuthing!!
> *



what you need what you need :biggrin: i might have something :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i told justin to go to pics of cars wit my camera and some black and jellow guys jacked my camera and took pics of my own ride!!
PHOENIX RIDERZ TTT!








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:25 PM~19576053
> *just tryin to get this thread back on track who we are!!!!
> ALL OF US!!!
> WE ARE THE OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!
> ...


This car is sick :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:43 PM~19576186
> *i told justin to go to pics of cars wit my camera and some black and jellow guys jacked my camera and took pics of my own ride!!
> PHOENIX RIDERZ TTT!
> 
> ...


LOL Yeah Art Buck took those pics in front the club.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 01:50 PM~19576235
> *LOL Yeah Art Buck took those pics in front the club.
> *


YEA next time im just gonna give it to him. (no ****)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:54 AM~19575324
> *dont say novela,,,,justin starts fiendin hno:
> 
> what up carnal!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:52 PM~19576264
> *YEA next time im just gonna give it to him. (no ****)
> 
> 
> ...


I took pics of a Majestic car and a Rollerz car, that Majestics car was tight with the Doc patterned roof.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE(ART LOKS @ Jan 12 2011, 11:54 AM) *
dont say novela,,,,justin starts fiendin hno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:57 PM~19576307
> *QUOTE(ART LOKS @ Jan 12 2011, 11:54 AM) *
> dont say novela,,,,justin starts fiendin hno:
> 
> ...


All the drama up in here it does resemble a soap opera earlier, AS THE DAYTONS TURN.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 12:47 PM~19575757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this car is flaked out, looks :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:00 PM~19575874
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, Teamblowme602, TREND SETTER, djsire, todamadre c.c, El Azteca 85 Buick
> 
> ...


good times


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Jan 12 2011, 01:10 PM~19575939
> * nice piks bro.
> *


WAT UP HOMIE! THANKS FOR THE NUMBER FOR FAT WHITEWALLS! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 02:14 PM~19576421
> *WAT UP HOMIE! THANKS FOR THE NUMBER FOR FAT WHITEWALLS! :biggrin:
> *


you gonna roll on gangster whites?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:25 PM~19576053
> *just tryin to get this thread back on track who we are!!!!
> ALL OF US!!!
> WE ARE THE OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!
> ...


Yeppers! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 12 2011, 02:10 PM~19576385
> *good times
> *


ya it was frank..lookin forward doin it again this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 01:58 PM~19576320
> *All the drama up in here it does resemble a soap opera earlier, AS THE DAYTONS TURN.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 12 2011, 09:58 AM~19574420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin is one cool..........white guy :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2011, 02:28 PM~19576524
> *Jack in the Box :happysad:
> Justin is one cool..........white guy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:43 PM~19576186
> *i told justin to go to pics of cars wit my camera and some black and jellow guys jacked my camera and took pics of my own ride!!
> PHOENIX RIDERZ TTT!
> 
> ...


That was some funny shit!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 02:16 PM~19576441
> *you gonna roll on gangster whites?
> *


THINKING ABOUT IT HOMIE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2011, 02:28 PM~19576524
> *Jack in the Box :happysad:
> Justin is one cool..........white guy :biggrin:
> *


YES HE IS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 03:02 PM~19576832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 02:02 PM~19576832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like we already gave this foolio BEER! :biggrin: you know he does not buy Coronas!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY C.C.  TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 03:11 PM~19576909
> *:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics Art!!!
Nice to see all the luv & unity between the clubs.
Thanks for the luv!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, Knightstalker, Lunas64, la familia c.c. Az, AZ WAR CHIEF, BIGBOO475365
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 03:57 PM~19577327
> *Great pics Art!!!
> Nice to see all the luv & unity between the clubs.
> Thanks for the luv!
> *


its all good man,,,, just postin up a lil somethin for everybody!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY 

59TH AVE AND MCDOWELL

7-ELEVEN

FROM 9:00-AM TIL??

:angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT IS GOINGS ON AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 04:49 PM~19577260
> *
> 
> *



What up Homie how you been? Do you remember this video Big to you and your new FAMILY, Hope WE do this again sum day. I still Have the Footage if you want it let me know.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X8QIt8njmSI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X8QIt8njmSI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 03:04 PM~19576844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: VATOS LOCOS 4EVER!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stricklyclownin_@Jan 12 2011, 05:00 PM~19577828
> *What up Homie how you been? Do you remember this video Big to you and your new FAMILY, Hope WE do this again sum day. I still Have the Footage if you want it  let me know.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X8QIt8njmSI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X8QIt8njmSI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU HOMIE!!!!
I BEEN OK,,, DEALIN WITH MY YOUNGINS,, YOU KNOW HOW I DO.
AND THANKS HOMIE,, AND BIG UPS TO YOU TOO!

AND YA BRO YOU KNOW WHEN WE SEE EACHOTHER ITS ALWAYS GOOD!
(NO ****) FOR DA HOMOS :biggrin:
AND YA MAN I REMEMBER BRUDDA, TTT FOR STRICKLY CLOWNIN AZ!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 05:06 PM~19577879
> *:biggrin: VATOS LOCOS 4EVER!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 05:17 PM~19577976
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU HOMIE!!!!
> I BEEN OK,,, DEALIN WITH MY YOUNGINS,, YOU KNOW HOW I DO.
> AND THANKS HOMIE,, AND BIG UPS TO YOU TOO!
> ...


Badass VW Bug at 1:31


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 05:21 PM~19578021
> *Badass VW Bug at 1:31
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I FINALLY FOUND MY SD CARD THAT HAS THE PICS FROM THE 1st ANNUAL PHOENIX RIDERZ NEW YEAR'S DAY PICNIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 05:31 PM~19578098
> *:biggrin: I FINALLY FOUND MY SD CARD THAT HAS THE PICS FROM THE 1st ANNUAL PHOENIX RIDERZ NEW YEAR'S DAY PICNIC!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN??? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

2day is was a nice out side it. Wasn't cold or hot it was and still is a good day so wat peeps how's all my jente on here,,,,beer any one


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 05:42 PM~19578215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is nice :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Jan 12 2011, 05:42 PM~19578215]








[/quote]
IT HAPPENED :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 12 2011, 05:42 PM~19578224
> *2day is was a nice out side it. Wasn't cold or hot it was and still is a good day so wat peeps how's all my jente on here,,,,beer any one
> *


Whats up El Azteca?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> 2day is was a nice out side it. Wasn't cold or hot it was and still is a good day so wat peeps how's all my jente on here,,,,beer any one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> Yea you already know what it is, I been Real since the day we met,. you do you still have the hookup on decks?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 05:44 PM~19578250
> *Whats up El Azteca?
> *


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda ke rollo con el pollo dise el gallo,,,,beer any one


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 08:51 AM~19573933
> *LOOK HOMIE WE HAD A OFFICERS MEETING AN YOU DIDNT SHOW! YOU DIDN'T EVEN CALL! YOU YOU SAY YOU GOING THIS AN THAT AND YOU DON'T!  YOUR ALL TALK! AGAIN WE'RE SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BUT YOU COULD HAVE CALLED! ITS OBVIOUS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME AN ALL YOUR DOING IS TRYING TO START DRAMA! THAT WAS ANOTHER ISSUE! YOUR A DRAMA QUEEN! PLEASE IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM DON'T AIR IT OUT ON HERE! CALL ME LIKE A MAN!
> 
> SORRY HOMIES!
> *


this is the last time im going to post on this issue i called hector we talk i wish lowridestyle the best hector move on i will to its about club unity :biggrin: 












FUCK U HECTOR NOW IM DONE :biggrin: 
THATS FOR CALL ME A DRAMA QUEEN 







LETS MOVE ON NOW I FEEL BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Yea you already know what it is, I been Real since the day we met,. you do you still have the hookup on decks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, sixninebuicks, Identity Original, unity prospect, joe 2 64s, Justin-Az, El Azteca 85 Buick, EsePuppet, stricklyclownin, MANDOS69C/10, rudyrangel, JB602


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

que onda ese puppet?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 05:53 PM~19578332
> *[/color]
> REAL BEGATS REAL!
> 
> ...


What kind of decks where they?


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> quote=MANDOS69C/10,Jan 12 2011, 05:42 PM~19578215]


IT HAPPENED :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]
DAM I REMEMBER THAT CAN... IT USE TO BE MINE...... BUYER LIED TO ME.... WONDER WHERE THE HELL MY CONVERTABLE IS STILL HERE TOO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 05:56 PM~19578366
> *What kind of decks where they?
> *











DAMMIT JUSTIN I TOLD YOU THEY WER GONE !!!!!

THEY WERE MINI DISKS!!!


JUST KIDDIN... I HAD AB GANG A AUDIO EQUIPMENT LAST YEARR... BUT ITS ALL GONE..
OH YA AND EL AZTECA BOUGHT THE OTHER HALF! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 05:59 PM~19578389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres a good site for audio gear. 

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> IT HAPPENED :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


DAM I REMEMBER THAT CAN... IT USE TO BE MINE...... BUYER LIED TO ME.... WONDER WHERE THE HELL MY CONVERTABLE IS STILL HERE TOO
[/quote]
WHAT CAR CLUB IS THIS FROM? ANYBODY KNOW??????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 05:55 PM~19578354
> *que onda ese puppet?
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 05:59 PM~19578396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS VATO LOCO! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAIT FOR IT,,,,, WAIT FOR IT.......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Art u knw I dnt rite checks bro I pay with cash and food stamps bro can I by beer with food stamps hehehehe as for beer wait tell are gig in February ke ke si can't wait


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Jan 12 2011, 06:12 PM~19578500]








[/quote]
OH CHET IDENTITY







IN THE HOUSE,,,,, I TOLD YOU TO WAIT FOR IT!! :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 06:14 PM~19578524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DATS DA CAMERA GUY








AND COMPITA!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 12 2011, 06:14 PM~19578519
> *Art u knw I dnt rite checks bro I pay with cash and food stamps bro can I by beer with food stamps hehehehe  as for beer wait tell are gig in February ke ke si can't wait
> *


VAMOS A VER!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

What's good Justin ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 12 2011, 06:22 PM~19578614
> *What's good Justin ?
> *


Not much man how are you today?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 06:27 PM~19578670
> *Not much man how are you today?
> *


I'm ok. Just ready for this snow to go away.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 06:29 PM~19578686
> *:biggrin:
> *


MAN DONT DO DAT,,, WHICH ONES!!!!
YOU JUST WROTE A CHECK CASH IT!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 06:35 PM~19578741
> *MAN DONT DO DAT,,, WHICH ONES!!!!
> YOU JUST WROTE A CHECK CASH IT!
> 
> ...


I dont know but heard some the arab stores on the southside will do it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 12 2011, 06:31 PM~19578711
> *I'm ok. Just ready for this snow to go away.
> *


Come to AZ man no snow here unless you go a few hours north I think.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 06:37 PM~19578762
> *Come to AZ man no snow here unless you go a few hours north I think.
> *


I want to for sure. Just gotta line up a job out there and sell my house.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know any mobile installers or a person who installs shaved door kits for cars? I had a guy in Surprise that was gonna do it but problem is he got a job so now doesnt have time.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 06:36 PM~19578751
> *I dont know but heard some the arab stores on the southside will do it.
> *


:0 we gotta find big :run: ben !!!!!

or you talkin bout the southside of waddell :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 06:37 PM~19578762
> *Come to AZ man no snow here unless you go a few hours north I think.
> *


or messin around with dem Sinaloas :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 06:40 PM~19578798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE! YOU WERE OUT THERE AND DIDN'T SAY QVO!!!!
GREAT PICS ESE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> quote=MANDOS69C/10,Jan 12 2011, 05:42 PM~19578215]


IT HAPPENED :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]

:yes: AND IT IS GONNA HAPPEN AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry couldnt help myself. 
:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> IT HAPPENED :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


:yes: AND IT IS GONNA HAPPEN AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!!!!
[/quote]
:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 06:02 PM~19578427
> *NICE PICS VATO LOCO! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 GRACIAS CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ART LOKS, rudyrangel, RAWLO62, Rollin73, Identity Original, Ben'sCustomWheels</span>, FOOLISH ONE, El Azteca 85 Buick, LowIndyd, 97TownCar, MANDOS69C/10


ok we call call this meeting to order,,,, <span style=\'color:red\'>Big Ben in the house!!!!

now wheretf are them stores at that justin was talkin bout?? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
he said they were here!>>>>>>>>


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hey I'm sinalo and I like play with SNOW bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 06:57 PM~19578972
> *sorry couldnt help myself.
> :naughty:
> 
> ...


:uh:  MAÑIACO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Where them stores at big Ben?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3700 posts!!!!!
to much dam coffeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 06:57 PM~19578972
> *sorry couldnt help myself.
> :naughty:
> 
> ...


she needs to move her damn hands!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:03 PM~19579028
> *Where them stores at big Ben?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:04 PM~19579036
> *she needs to move her damn hands!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Ben'sCustomWheels, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, RAWLO62, ART LOKS, FOOLISH ONE, mike(p), Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, LowIndyd, El Azteca 85 Buick, 97TownCar, Identity Original



dam fire hazzard in this mug!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 12 2011, 06:39 PM~19578783
> *I want to for sure. Just gotta line up a job out there and sell my house.
> *


Jobs is rare here right now. What do you do?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 07:07 PM~19579060
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


and you callin me maniaco!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:07 PM~19579066
> *Jobs is rare here right now. What do you do?
> *


Welding/fabrication. Love working on low lows of course.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 12 2011, 07:10 PM~19579100
> *Welding/fabrication. Love working on low lows of course.
> *


Cool. Maybe someone on here knows about some jobs.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:07 PM~19579066
> *Jobs is rare here right now. What do you do?
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:11 PM~19579117
> *Cool. Maybe someone on here knows about some jobs.
> *


I hope. That would be nice. I find myself on this forum a lot lately.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Jan 12 2011, 07:10 PM~19579100
> *Welding/fabrication. Love working on low lows of course.
> *


well there you go homie you gona fit it like a nice bead!!!
good luck on the transition! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:12 PM~19579125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a hell of a hustle there Art.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 07:13 PM~19579131
> *:biggrin: HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i know those cd's :naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 07:13 PM~19579131
> *:biggrin: HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:14 PM~19579144
> *well there you go homie you gona fit it like a nice bead!!!
> good luck on the transition! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Next month I can get in the caberet :wow: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:11 PM~19579117
> *Cool. Maybe someone on here knows about some jobs.
> *


Yeah, if anyone knows of anything, please let me know. Much appreiciated.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2011, 02:28 PM~19576524
> *Justin is one cool..........white guy :biggrin:
> *


yes he is.......... undercover cop!!!!!! that was funny shit when everyone thought that......... i wounder who started that????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 12 2011, 11:05 AM~19574950
> *Damn that should be between you guys not the whole AZ man, and all kinds of members are droping your club but you blame them but really you might be the problem ese check yourself and if you got to hand it to someone else do what you got to do, you pay a lot of atention to other clubs and events and you should take care of your club first, earn your respect homie, remember justin no one liked that vato but he earned respect. do what you got to do but fix what you have or let it go and to joe 64 stay up homie (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


x63


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:17 PM~19579179
> *Next month I can get in the caberet  :wow:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your gona end up at the emergency room like that lil kid that took a bottle of viagra...
he got 2nd degree burns on his hands :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 12 2011, 11:17 AM~19575040
> *:wave:  Knights Image will be there !!  :thumbsup:
> *


thats ku homie.... you are all welcome


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:20 PM~19579204
> *yes he is.......... undercover cop!!!!!!  that was funny shit when everyone thought that......... i wounder who started that????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You started that , Could you imagine how long it take me to read a person their rights :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:21 PM~19579216
> *your gona end up at the emergency room like that lil kid that took a bottle of viagra...
> he got 2nd degree burns on his hands :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:22 PM~19579223
> *You started that , Could you imagine how long it take me to read a person their rights  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you would have to sing that shit!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:20 PM~19579204
> *yes he is.......... undercover cop!!!!!!  that was funny shit when everyone thought that......... i wounder who started that????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


facebook pic :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 02:53 PM~19576751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next generation of UNITYs


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:22 PM~19579223
> *You started that , Could you imagine how long it take me to read a person their rights   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man that day i met you justin you coulda read all of chi-chis caberat there rights in 8.2 minutes!


you was words were fine homie! (NO ****!)


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:23 PM~19579241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you would have to sing that shit!!!!!!
> *


or text it to them :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

you aint never got two things that match!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 12 2011, 05:53 PM~19578328
> *this is the last time im going to post on this issue i called hector we talk i wish lowridestyle the best hector move on i  will to its about club unity :biggrin:
> FUCK U HECTOR NOW IM DONE  :biggrin:
> THATS FOR CALL ME A DRAMA QUEEN
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was some funny shit!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:25 PM~19579264
> *man that day i met you justin you coulda readyou was fine homie! (NO ****!)</span>*


homie even you saying no **** to that still makes it sound all ****!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:26 PM~19579280
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 06:36 PM~19578751
> *I dont know but heard some the arab stores on the southside will do it.
> *


are you talking shit about the south side bro??? :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:29 PM~19579321
> *homie even you saying no **** to that still makes it sound all ****!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19579331
> *are you talking shit about the south side bro??? :angry:
> *


No we hjeard that we can bvring EBT Card to some Arab stores abnd buy beer and porn so now we gotta find those Arabs so can go buy our porn supply.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:03 PM~19579028
> *Where them stores at big Ben?
> *


are you sure you wanna come to the south homie cause you might get robbed on the way out!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:31 PM~19579346
> *No we hjeard that we can bvring EBT Card to some Arab stores abnd buy beer and porn so now we gotta find those Arabs so can go buy our porn supply.
> *


dam big ben you got him all shook up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:32 PM~19579355
> *are you sure you wanna come to the south homie cause you might get robbed on the way out!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit nobody will rob my car I got a ghetto fabulous mirror held on with electrical tape :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:32 PM~19579355
> *are you sure you wanna come to the south homie cause you might get robbed on the way out!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wait for it wait for it............... :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:33 PM~19579373
> *dam big ben you got him all shook up!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn that one handed typing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:33 PM~19579381
> *Shit nobody will rob my car I got a ghetto fabulous mirror held on with electrical tape  :biggrin:
> *


is that shit department issued occifer :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:23 PM~19579246
> *facebook pic :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


ooooo :wow: shit justin :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:31 PM~19579346
> *No we abnd buy beer and porn so now we gotta find those Arabs so can go buy our porn supply.
> *


 looks like you got all nervous when you answered that!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:35 PM~19579398
> *is that shit department issued occifer :wow:
> *


No it just something I rigged up for 3 bucks. Chawps took a picture of the mirror so maybe he can post it up. LOL.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:32 PM~19579355
> *are you sure you wanna come to the south homie cause you might get robbed on the way out!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man justins gangsta!!!!
dont you remember them pics of him in front of frys waitnin for da homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:34 PM~19579383
> *wait for it wait for it............... :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:36 PM~19579420
> *man justins gangsta!!!!
> dont you remember them pics of him in front of frys waitnin for da homie!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lmfao........ that was funny... i member!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:36 PM~19579420
> *man justins gangsta!!!!
> dont you remember them pics of him in front of frys waitnin for da homie!
> 
> ...


Shit all the gangstas chill in the Frys parking lot, it looks like a third world battle zone every friday night.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19579438
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lmfao........ that was funny... i member!!!!!!
> *


i memer u memer!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19579443
> *Shit all the gangstas chill in the Frys parking lot, it looks like a third world battle zone every friday night.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:38 PM~19579443
> *Shit all the gangstas chill in the Frys parking lot, it looks like a third world battle zone every friday night.
> *


is that south side waddell playa?? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:40 PM~19579464
> *is that south side waddell playa?? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:40 PM~19579464
> *is that south side waddell playa?? :cheesy:
> *


I dont know but they got the white tank posse out here and them white boys gets ruthless up in the frys parkinglot.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:23 PM~19579246
> *facebook pic :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i knew it homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:41 PM~19579484
> *I dont know but they got the white tank white boys gets ruthless up in the frys parkinglot.
> *















 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:41 PM~19579484
> *I dont know but they got the white tank posse out here and them white boys gets ruthless up in the frys parkinglot.
> *


fuck them white boys..... we chill at food city puto!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 12 2011, 07:36 PM~19579420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:43 PM~19579503
> *fuck them white boys..... we chill at food city puto!!!!!!
> *


shit get packed too!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:46 PM~19579531
> *shit get packed too!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:46 PM~19579528
> *:biggrin:  I MEMBER
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up og !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:46 PM~19579528
> *:biggrin:  I MEMBER
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


remember when we thought justin was a cop????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:48 PM~19579541
> *what up og !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NADA JUST CHILLIN CATCHING UP ON ALL THESE PAGES DAMN THERE ARE ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


joe 2 64s, LowIndyd, Justin-Az, OGPLAYER, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, RAWLO62


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:49 PM~19579557
> *remember when we thought justin was a cop????
> *



HAHAHAHA YEAH AND MEMBER HE SAID HE WAS A BROKE JUSTIN AND IF HE WAS A COP HE WOULD HAVE MONEY HAHAHAHA LOOK AT HIS RIDE HUM???? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:51 PM~19579584
> *HAHAHAHA YEAH AND MEMBER HE SAID HE WAS A BROKE JUSTIN AND IF HE WAS A COP HE WOULD HAVE MONEY HAHAHAHA LOOK AT HIS RIDE HUM????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol you got a point!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:50 PM~19579565
> *:wave:
> joe 2 64s, LowIndyd, Justin-Az, OGPLAYER, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, RAWLO62
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:51 PM~19579584
> *HAHAHAHA YEAH AND MEMBER HE SAID HE WAS A BROKE JUSTIN AND IF HE WAS A COP HE WOULD HAVE MONEY HAHAHAHA LOOK AT HIS RIDE HUM????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit leave it to OG to bring it to dat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:49 PM~19579557
> *remember when we thought justin was a cop????
> *


We thought he was one of Joe Arputos officer! Turned out to be just a cool mofo! That loves them asian tortas! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:52 PM~19579595
> *oh shit leave it to OG to bring it to dat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2011, 07:54 PM~19579613
> *We thought he was one of Joe Arputos officer!  Turned out to be just a cool mofo! That loves them asian tortas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yup!!!!!!! fuckin justin!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2011, 07:54 PM~19579613
> *We thought he was one of Joe Arputos officer! please the facts and nothing but the facts!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2011, 07:54 PM~19579613
> *We thought he was one of Joe Arputos officer!  Turned out to be just a cool mofo! That loves them asian tortas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA I DON'T GIVE A FUK IF HE'S A COP OR NOT HE STILL OWES ME ONE FOR TRYING TO GET BAD WITH THIS OG HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:52 PM~19579593
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


how you been OG???


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 07:57 PM~19579654
> *how you been OG???
> *


I AM DOING GOOD JUST DON'T THINK ABOUT THE BAD AND TRY TO STAY POSITIVE YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:57 PM~19579650
> *HAHAHA I DON'T GIVE A FUK IF HE'S A COP OR NOT HE STILL OWES ME ONE FOR TRYING TO GET BAD WITH THIS OG HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


thats your ass mista postman!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:57 PM~19579650
> *HAHAHA I DON'T GIVE A FUK IF HE'S A COP OR NOT HE STILL OWES ME ONE FOR TRYING TO GET BAD WITH THIS OG HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


Thats true, My appologies OG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:57 PM~19579650
> *HAHAHA I DON'T GIVE A FUK IF HE'S A COP OR NOT HE STILL OWES ME ONE FOR TRYING TO GET BAD WITH THIS OG HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


i told you .......WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT!









BETTER BRING ALL THEM FRYS BOYS JUSTIN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 
NOW YOU REALLY FUCKIN WITH THE SOUTH SIDE ,,,FIRST BIG BEN NOW OG......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 07:59 PM~19579672
> *I AM DOING GOOD JUST DON'T THINK ABOUT THE BAD AND TRY TO STAY POSITIVE YOU KNOW!!!
> *


you got it OG!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:59 PM~19579678
> *Thats true, My appologies OG
> *


DON'T KISS ASS IN FRONT OF THE HOMIES HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:59 PM~19579679
> *i told you .......WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 12 2011, 07:59 PM~19579679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 07:59 PM~19579678
> *Thats true, My appologies OG
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL. Them Frys boys aint nothing nice, they armed with sharp toothpicks. Other than that only excitement in waddell was my neighbor with the tattood face that got arrested for growing herb in his crib, guess he was plabnning to hoard it and sell it to the medical despensories, LOLOL.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

im out!!!! gotta go check on the homies at food city!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 08:00 PM~19579692
> *DON'T KISS ASS IN FRONT OF THE HOMIES HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 08:06 PM~19579728
> *im out!!!!  gotta go check on the homies at food city!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRING ME BACK SOME TORTILLAS A!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 08:06 PM~19579728
> *im out!!!!  gotta go check on the homies at food city!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE ROLLING OUT THERE IN A FEW HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:08 PM~19579756
> *BRING ME BACK SOME TORTILLAS A!
> *


What bout some Coca-Cola de Mexico in them glass bottles


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:08 PM~19579756
> *BRING ME BACK SOME TORTILLAS A!
> *



HAHAHAHA YOU KNOW THEY WILL NEVER MAKE IT TO YOU HOMIE:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 08:08 PM~19579760
> *I'LL BE ROLLING OUT THERE IN A FEW HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Lok, You ever chill at the foodcity with Bens homies? We got a store in Waddell with a hitching posts where people tie their horses up before going inside.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 08:10 PM~19579769
> *What bout some Coca-Cola de Mexico in them glass bottles
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 12 2011, 08:10 PM~19579771
> *HAHAHAHA YOU KNOW THEY WILL NEVER MAKE IT TO YOU HOMIE:biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 08:11 PM~19579792
> *Art Lok,  You ever chill at the foodcity with Bens homies? We got a store in Waddell with a hitching posts where people tie their horses up before going inside.
> *


MAN SINCE THEY CLOSED THE OG FOOD CITY HELL NAE I BOYCOTT SALS!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:12 PM~19579795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fanta is the shit. It and Royal orange.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 08:20 PM~19579898
> *:biggrin:
> *


HA HA GUESS WHAT JUSTIN,,,, GUESS WHERE IM HEADING FOR REALS??








GOT TO GO GET MY OWN DAM TORTILLAS,,,,
ITS RIGHT BY MY HOUSE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:26 PM~19579972
> *HA HA GUESS WHAT JUSTIN,,,, GUESS WHERE IM HEADING FOR REALS??
> 
> 
> ...


you got a bread bakery by it? The one in el mirage has a bakery next door with pan de leche in it.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SEE YOU MANANA AZ SIDE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:29 PM~19580000
> *SEE YOU MANANA AZ SIDE!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 08:28 PM~19579996
> *you got a bread bakery by it? The one in el mirage has a bakery next door with pan de leche in it.
> *


DAM NOW GOT TO GET SOME PAN TOO!


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 08:28 PM~19579300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was some funny shit!!!!
> *


DAMN thats my ***** 64 joe thats whats homie LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats going on PLANJOE?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Justin-Az, SS520, Fish of AZ, stricklyclownin, smiley602, regal85, unity prospect

:wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup Homies


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

_*Whats Up Hows the everyone out here nice to see that crazy shit is over we all enjoy rollin low and slow so why cant we just do it together?I love to ride down the road turnin heads every where we go ..... dont yall... shit its a new year lets have fun and cruze when we can where we can and dont for get the only true enemy we realy have is the police any ways... *_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Naw i can't do that to him......










2 wrongs don't make a right.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 12 2011, 09:39 PM~19581110
> *Whats Up Hows the everyone out here nice to see that crazy shit is over we all enjoy rollin low and slow so why cant we just do it together?I love to ride down the road turnin heads every where we go ..... dont yall... shit its a new year lets have fun and cruze when we can where we can and dont for get the only true enemy we realy have is the police any ways...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

This is the slowest I've seen this thred in 2days weres every body at


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 12 2011, 10:41 PM~19582000
> *This is the slowest I've seen this thred in 2days weres every body at
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 09:40 PM~19581137
> *Naw i can't do that to him......
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice Hector, steps 4, 8, 9 and 10


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 09:40 PM~19581137
> *Naw i can't do that to him......
> 
> 
> ...


put the real message you put first pussy!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





hey hector did you used to blow bubbles when you were little?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, 1968custom



:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Ninjas?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:16 PM~19582428
> *Hey Ninjas?
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 11:26 PM~19582573
> *:ninja:
> *


All the ninjas left now, I was just wondering who they where. What you doing Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:28 PM~19582594
> *All the ninjas left now, I was just wondering who they where. What you doing Ben?
> *


nothing just chillin and talking shit on here!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 12 2011, 11:34 PM~19582665
> *
> *


whats up pepe?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

big86ben whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: RAWLO62,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:50 PM~19582815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 05:40 PM~19578793
> *Does anyone know any mobile installers or a person who installs shaved door kits for cars? I had a guy in Surprise that was gonna do it but problem is he got a job so now doesnt have time.
> *


let me call my boy up


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:01 PM~19582237
> *Good choice Hector, steps 4, 8, 9 and 10
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 11:04 PM~19582271
> *put the real message you put first pussy!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey hector did you used to blow bubbles when you were little?
> *


 :roflmao: your crazy Ben :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 10:25 PM~19581768
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 PM~19582830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

what up Mike


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 12 2011, 11:52 PM~19582831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > Whats up blood!
> > :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I see how it is!


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about , real club unity !!! :biggrin:
> Oh Damm !! I owe mike two beers now .....here you go mike !!


Your the man!


> mike doesnt drink anymore but get him a diet coke :biggrin:


Luis dont fuck with my beer!


> :thumbsup: Mike don't drink anymore , more for us !! :rofl:


Dont listen to divoe lottie.


> it looks like we already gave this foolio BEER! :biggrin: you know he does not buy Coronas!


That box was full of budlights! Ask OG


> this is the last time im going to post on this issue i called hector we talk i wish lowridestyle the best hector move on i will to its about club unity :biggrin:
> FUCK U HECTOR NOW IM DONE :biggrin:
> THATS FOR CALL ME A DRAMA QUEEN
> LETS MOVE ON NOW I FEEL BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


Beer me!



> you aint never got two things that match!!!!!!


Everything matchs when your drunk!


> what up Mike


Whats up homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 12 2011, 09:40 PM~19581137
> *Naw i can't do that to him......
> 
> 
> ...


that was fucked up hector what u said about big ben
justin -my85 toy =joe264-azmobo6 we saw it that was wrong 
im glad u changed it it show want kind of fake azz man u are
it comes out more and more each day that go by :wow: 
maybe u should stay on ur car club site and not og site
becuz ur diggin a deep hole that maybe u cant get out 
of come hector just be your self thats all stay up






:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks unity mike i do 
owe u 1 but just in case i have 5 more 
sittin there so that make a 6pack i will 
drop it off at big ben house :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> Whats up Termite
> You may have gain 4 members. But you lost one good one! As far as I could see he was one to always get your back on AZ side!
> 
> we had carne asada tough thnx again art!!!


I see how it is!
Your the man!
Luis dont fuck with my beer!
Dont listen to divoe lottie.
That box was full of budlights! Ask OG
Beer me!
Everything matchs when your drunk!

Whats up homie
[/quote]

damn thats alot of replys :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 05:57 AM~19583916
> *:roflmao: your crazy Ben  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 06:44 AM~19584039
> *that was fucked up hector what u said about big ben
> justin -my85 toy =joe264-azmobo6  we saw it that was wrong
> im glad u changed it it show want kind of fake azz man u are
> ...


and it continues :run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 06:44 AM~19584039
> *that was fucked up hector what u said about big ben
> justin -my85 toy =joe264-azmobo6  we saw it that was wrong
> im glad u changed it it show want kind of fake azz man u are
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im not sweating it homie you know why he edited his shit!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:57 AM~19584079
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 06:58 AM~19584085
> *and it continues  :run:
> *


you seen that last night? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:00 AM~19584102
> *you seen that last night? :biggrin:
> *


no but i'm guessing something was said that shouldn't of been?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:02 AM~19584112
> *no but i'm guessing something was said that shouldn't of been?
> *


yup someone texted me exactly what he said but he was smart and changed his shit before i got home!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

regal85, smiley602, Identity Original good morning fellas!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:05 AM~19584127
> *yup someone texted me exactly what he said but he was smart and changed his shit before i got home!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: oh well i tried to get all this bullshit to stop but i guess it didnt work, fuck it :angry:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:08 AM~19584140
> *regal85, smiley602, Identity Original    good morning fellas!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: morning big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:09 AM~19584142
> *:nosad: oh well i tried to get all this bullshit to stop but i guess it didnt work, fuck it :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i know huh... o well :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:10 AM~19584148
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i know huh... o well :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:09 AM~19584146
> *:wave: morning big homie  :biggrin:
> *


so whats up homie, a little layitlow before work???? or are you on layitlow at work like the rest of these guys? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:11 AM~19584152
> *so whats up homie, a little layitlow before work???? or are you on layitlow at work like the rest of these guys?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm like the rest of these guys... here at work on layitlow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:13 AM~19584156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm like the rest of these guys... here at work on layitlow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


luuuucccccccckkkyyyyyy!!!! we cant get on layitlow at my work!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME... EVEN YOU HECTOR...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup homies... Hopefully it will be a No Drama Thursday on OG AZSIDE today..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Top of the motha fucken morning homies


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

So what did he say ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:14 AM~19584158
> *luuuucccccccckkkyyyyyy!!!! we cant get on layitlow at my work!!!! :angry:
> *


why not?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 AM~19584163
> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME... EVEN YOU HECTOR...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 07:24 AM~19584182
> *Wassssup homies... Hopefully it will be a No Drama Thursday on OG AZSIDE today..
> *


*X85*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:26 AM~19584191
> *Top of the motha fucken morning homies
> *


morning Smiley


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:27 AM~19584193
> *So what did he say ben
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:30 AM~19584212
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


So much for no drama lol did you get my pm homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:34 AM~19584224
> *So much for no drama lol did you get my pm homie
> *


you only sent one right? did you get my pm with the stuff i want done and my #?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes I just noticed it I will let you know


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Joe when you gonna sell me your 64


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 AM~19584163
> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME... EVEN YOU HECTOR...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


I Love you BEN....  

No ****!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 07:24 AM~19584182
> *Wassssup homies... Hopefully it will be a No Drama Thursday on OG AZSIDE today..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:39 AM~19584246
> *Joe when you gonna sell me your 64
> *


i have a 54belair for sell :biggrin: 3,000


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:26 AM~19584191
> *Top of the motha fucken morning homies
> *


GM Doggie!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:29 AM~19584203
> *X85
> *


GM Big Homie!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 07:42 AM~19584261
> *i have a 54belair for sell  :biggrin: 3,000
> *



Post up pics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 07:24 AM~19584182
> *Wassssup homies... Hopefully it will be a No Drama Thursday on OG AZSIDE today..
> *


TOO LATE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jan 13 2011, 07:27 AM~19584193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAUSE I WORK TOO HARD.. DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:37 AM~19584240
> *Yes I just noticed it I will let you know
> *


cool


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 13 2011, 07:43 AM~19584271
> *GM Big Homie!!!!!
> *


 :wave: morning Hector


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:49 AM~19584294
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SHHHHH NO DRAMA REMEMBER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CAUSE I WORK TOO HARD.. DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry for ya :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:49 AM~19584291
> *TOO LATE!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it didnt stop huh! :wow: WTF??? 
Who is going to the Krown Entertainment Calendar Breakout Party in Tempe Sunday??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602, regal85

Sup My Brothas!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:49 AM~19584294
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SHHHHH NO DRAMA REMEMBER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CAUSE I WORK TOO HARD.. DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT!!!!
> *



Ok text it to me then


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 12 2011, 04:49 PM~19577706
> *Our Prayers go out to their Familias.......[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good al how you doing brotha


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:05 AM~19584367
> *smiley602, regal85
> 
> Sup My Brothas!!
> *


HOW YOU BEEN AL?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 08:06 AM~19584368
> *Ok text it to me then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:07 AM~19584373
> *What's good al how you doing brotha
> *


Doin good. Starting my new shift next week, 4 -10's mon-thur, 3 days off!!!
But its a night shift!!! So I will be on LIL with Knightstalker and Ben and the Midnight Ninjas!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 AM~19584381
> *Doin good. Starting my new shift next week, 4 -10's mon-thur, 3 days off!!!
> But its a night shift!!! So I will be on LIL with Knightstalker and Ben and the Midnight Ninjas!! :biggrin:
> *


4 10'S... MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:09 AM~19584379
> *HOW YOU BEEN AL?
> *


Survivin and Hopin the BS on here disappears like you said! Poor horse got beat down!!! :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 AM~19584391
> *Survivin and Hopin the BS on here disappears like you said! Poor horse got beat down!!! :uh:
> *


I HEAR YA... OH WELL WHAT CAN YOU DO YOU KNOW :dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I love 4 tens its awsome


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 08:18 AM~19584429
> *I love 4 tens its awsome
> *


YOU TOO!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not yet in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:55 AM~19584314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry for ya  :biggrin:
> *


fuck this job... i quit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:05 AM~19584366
> *I guess it didnt stop huh! :wow: WTF???
> Who is going to the Krown Entertainment Calendar Breakout Party in Tempe Sunday??
> *


im going!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Doin good. Starting my new shift next week, 4 -10's mon-thur, 3 days off!!!
> But its a night shift!!! So I will be on LIL with Knightstalker and Ben and the Midnight Ninjas!! :biggrin:
> AL, Dano and I will be texting your A$$ in the middle of the afternoon, just like you did to us when we were working nights. :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Jan 13 2011, 08:06 AM~19584368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mister stop this drama!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 AM~19584381
> *Doin good. Starting my new shift next week, 4 -10's mon-thur, 3 days off!!!
> But its a night shift!!! So I will be on LIL with Knightstalker and Ben and the Midnight Ninjas!! :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah.... another ninja on the team!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 AM~19584391
> *Survivin and Hopin the BS on here disappears like you said! Poor horse got beat down!!! :uh:
> *


jajajajja poor horse dont know when to shut the fuck up!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME... EVEN YOU HECTOR...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*
> This started my morning with a good laugh. :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

primer665, elphoenixquetzal, Galaxieriderz, J2theCHI, smiley602
Good Morning everyone.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 12 2011, 11:27 AM~19575124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you up early huuuuh :scrutinize: :scrutinize: what up muthafuuuuka  





WHAT IT DOO AZ :cheesy:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2011, 09:56 AM~19574407
> *:biggrin: 'SUP J2A2C2O2B! :wave:
> *


nothin much mando jus chillin :wave:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 07:55 AM~19584634
> *fucking terrible    :biggrin:  wht it doo
> cheap bastard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Xzibit gonna come knockin on your door soon Justin


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 13 2011, 08:54 AM~19584631
> *primer665, elphoenixquetzal, Galaxieriderz, J2theCHI, smiley602
> Good Morning everyone.
> *


whats good just catching up on all these pages........damn my head hurts


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: primer665, unity prospect, customiced, smiley602, elphoenixquetzal, J2theCHI
morning everyone its packed in here again


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 08:46 AM~19584600
> *jajajajja poor horse dont know when to shut the fuck up!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 09:08 AM~19584722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 09:01 AM~19584677
> *Xzibit gonna come knockin on your door soon Justin
> *



i can just imagine how that would play out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: justin would get stuck on his words for ever and he would freestyle some shit for him :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 09:10 AM~19584732
> *i can just imagine how that would play out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  justin would get stuck on his words for ever  and he would freestyle some shit for him  :biggrin:
> *



Lmfao freestyle some shit for him now that's a good one


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 AM~19584732
> *i can just imagine how that would play out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  justin would get stuck on his words for ever  and he would freestyle some shit for him  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 09:14 AM~19584757
> *Lmfao freestyle some shit for him now that's a good one
> *



he can actually frestyle without stuttering :| ..........weve seen it done :ugh: hno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Boats and hoes


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Were running out of gas please someone call the arabs


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 08:20 AM~19584805
> *Were running out of gas please someone call the arabs
> *


ain't nobody running outta gas, that's the propaganda put out by the MAN.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 AM~19584778
> *he can actually frestyle without stuttering  :| ..........weve seen it done  :ugh:  hno:
> *


no shit, that's cool


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 09:17 AM~19584778
> *he can actually frestyle without stuttering  :| ..........weve seen it done  :ugh:  hno:
> *


Yep...fucking amazing.... he should just always rap instead of talking and he will be fine :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 09:08 AM~19584722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:  hno:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 06:58 AM~19584085
> *and it continues  :run:
> *


 :nicoderm: no more :run: im sorry :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 09:44 AM~19584971
> *Yep...fucking amazing.... he should just always rap instead of talking and he will be fine :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 09:51 AM~19585013
> *hno:  hno:
> *



what up foo :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 13 2011, 08:06 AM~19584371
> *Our Prayers go out to their Familias.......
> 
> 
> ...


x64 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> thanks unity mike i do
> owe u 1 but just in case i have 5 more
> sittin there so that make a 6pack i will
> drop it off at big ben house :biggrin:


THATS COOL! I COULD TRUST BEN WITH BEER! THE FOOL ONLY DRINKS PEPSI! :biggrin: 


> I see how it is!
> Your the man!
> Luis dont fuck with my beer!
> Dont listen to divoe lottie.
> ...


damn thats alot of replys :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin: 


> luuuucccccccckkkyyyyyy!!!! we cant get on layitlow at my work!!!! :angry:


GET A LAPTOP! THEY WORK ON THE CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 09:55 AM~19585048
> *what up foo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :drama: :drama: CATCHING UP WITH THE "CHISME" :biggrin: IF IT DON'T STOP  I AM GONNA START POSTING SOME "SUPER SIZE TORTAS"!!!!!! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> THATS COOL! I COULD TRUST BEN WITH BEER! THE FOOL ONLY DRINKS PEPSI! :biggrin:
> damn thats alot of replys :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 
GET A LAPTOP! THEY WORK ON THE CORNER :biggrin:
[/quote]

:wave: 'SUP MIKEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 AM~19585101
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :drama: :drama: CATCHING UP WITH THE "CHISME" :biggrin: IF IT DON'T STOP  I AM GONNA START POSTING SOME "SUPER SIZE TORTAS"!!!!!! :x: :x:
> *



theres some bad ones on cabaret the random gif post :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :happysad: ok im off to work :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 AM~19585132
> *theres some bad ones on cabaret the random gif post  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :happysad:  ok im off to work  :biggrin:
> *


 TELL CHUCKY I SAID "'SUP!" :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Nov 4 2010, 07:46 PM~18988808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i still like the video :thumbsup: :biggrin: 





64 joe


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 AM~19584971
> *Yep...fucking amazing.... he should just always rap instead of talking and he will be fine :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 08:24 AM~19584460
> *Not yet in about 2 weeks.
> *


 must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 AM~19584581
> *fuck this job... i quit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah right


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 09:52 AM~19585019
> *:nicoderm: no more  :run: im sorry  :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 AM~19585101
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :drama: :drama: CATCHING UP WITH THE "CHISME" :biggrin: IF IT DON'T STOP  I AM GONNA START POSTING SOME "SUPER SIZE TORTAS"!!!!!! :x: :x:
> *


do it Mando, that will teach em :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 13 2011, 08:53 AM~19584626
> *This started my morning with a good laugh.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 09:01 AM~19584677
> *Xzibit gonna come knockin on your door soon Justin
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that would be some shit!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 13 2011, 09:09 AM~19584724
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 13 2011, 09:10 AM~19584732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 09:19 AM~19584797
> *Boats and hoes
> *


keep going bro!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 09:44 AM~19584971
> *Yep...fucking amazing.... he should just always rap instead of talking and he will be fine :biggrin:
> *


everyone that studders can sing good as hell!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

steadydippin4life, oldskool 62, CHUCKS66, DeeLoc, HOE81


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES????


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 11:08 AM~19585600
> *steadydippin4life, oldskool 62, CHUCKS66, DeeLoc, HOE81
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: what it do !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Jan 12 2011, 09:39 PM~19581110
> *thats whats up homie.... what i love the most is when you see a lil kid lookin out the side window and there with there parents,,,, :wow: :wow: :wow:
> and then you hit the switch and there lil eye :wow: light up ,,,and then mash out..
> the look on there face is the coolest,,, i remember that feeling as a kid!!!</span> :cool:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 12 2011, 10:41 PM~19582000
> *This is the slowest I've seen this thred in 2days weres every body at
> *


its called sleep PINCHE VAMPIRO! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 PM~19582830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:08 AM~19584140
> *regal85, smiley602, Identity Original    good morning fellas!!!!!!
> *


thats ma SISTER C!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:13 AM~19584156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm like the rest of these guys... here at work on layitlow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cant work if i aint got my fix hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:14 AM~19584158
> *luuuucccccccckkkyyyyyy!!!! we cant get on layitlow at my work!!!! :angry:
> *


OMG!!!!!!!!
bens on the narcotics again!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 07:24 AM~19584182
> *Wassssup homies... Hopefully it will be a No Drama Thursday on OG AZSIDE today..
> *


what up homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:26 AM~19584191
> *Top of the motha fucken morning homies
> *


fuckin a smiley whats good homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 07:36 AM~19584233
> *you only sent one right? did you get my pm with the stuff i want done and my #?
> *


that shit just dont sound right :wow: :wow: :wow: 

j/k!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 07:39 AM~19584246
> *Joe when you gonna sell me your 64
> *


joes gonna get buried







in his 64's one for each cheek!










he aint give up them bad boys!!! :nono:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:10 AM~19584381
> *Doin good. Starting my new shift next week, 4 -10's mon-thur, 3 days off!!!
> But its a night shift!!! So I will be on LIL with Knightstalker and Ben and the Midnight Ninjas!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 AM~19584391
> *Survivin and Hopin the BS on here disappears like you said! Poor horse got beat down!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:34 AM~19585857
> *that shit just dont sound right :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> j/k!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 08:13 AM~19584404
> *I HEAR YA... OH WELL WHAT CAN YOU DO YOU KNOW :dunno:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 13 2011, 08:18 AM~19584429
> *I love 4 tits its awsome
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 08:44 AM~19584589
> *im going!!!!!!!!
> *


CABARAT KING!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Doin good. Starting my new shift next week, 4 -10's mon-thur, 3 days off!!!
> > But its a night shift!!! So I will be on LIL with Knightstalker and Ben and the Midnight Ninjas!! :biggrin:
> > AL, Dano and I will be texting your A$$ in the middle of the afternoon, just like you did to us when we were working nights. :twak:
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 08:45 AM~19584594
> *oh yeah.... another ninja on the team!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 13 2011, 08:54 AM~19584631
> *primer665, elphoenixquetzal, Galaxieriderz, J2theCHI, smiley602
> Good Morning everyone.
> *


mornin sis,
hey you never pmd me with the names??!?!?!?! :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 08:55 AM~19584634
> *fucking terrible    :biggrin:  wht it doo
> cheap bastard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats some fuckin funny shit!!!!
justin fix that shit playa!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 09:17 AM~19584778
> *he can actually frestyle without stuttering  :| ..........weve seen it done  :ugh:  hno:
> *


that frys parkin lot i bet!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 09:44 AM~19584971
> *Yep...fucking amazing.... he should just always rap instead of talking and he will be fine :biggrin:
> *


the rappin duke!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:54 AM~19586007
> *the rappin duke!
> 
> *


ok justin you gotta hear this shit its fuckin hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/search/son...it%20wasnt%20me
its the 5th song down!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> GET A LAPTOP! THEY WORK ON THE CORNER :biggrin:


:wave: 'SUP MIKEY!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
sup mando :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:41 AM~19585916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they still beating that horse. Well u sure can lead a horse to water but u can't make him drink, although they smart enough they do piss down stream while drink up stream :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 13 2011, 11:15 AM~19585673
> *:wave: what it do !!
> *


whats up homie pretty sad on 19th ave now huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:20 AM~19585714
> *
> 
> true dat :cheesy:
> ...


a long long long time ago :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:31 AM~19585836
> *OMG!!!!!!!!
> bens on the narcotics again!!!!! :wow:
> *


dont judge me bro!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 13 2011, 08:05 AM~19584366
> *I guess it didnt stop huh! :wow: WTF???
> Who is going to the Krown Entertainment Calendar Breakout Party in Tempe Sunday??
> *


Lookin for the flyer luna, wazzup homie how ya been


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:41 AM~19585916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:44 AM~19585940
> *CABARAT KING!
> *



wtf???? who is??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:24 PM~19586220
> *Damn they still beating that horse. Well u sure can lead a horse to water but u can't make him drink, although they smart enough  they  do piss down stream while drink up stream  :biggrin:
> *


lol you aint lieing bro!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 12:45 PM~19586357
> *lol you aint lieing bro!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its not the first rodeo a horse gets loose lmfao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 13 2011, 12:51 PM~19586404
> *Its not the first rodeo a horse gets loose lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 12:40 PM~19586312
> *dont judge me bro!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


aye man i aint judgin you just hope you member my cataracts :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 12:54 PM~19586425
> *aye man i aint judgin you just hope you member my cataracts :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DO YOU GOT 20 BUCKS???   :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 12:55 PM~19586435
> *DO YOU GOT 20 BUCKS???     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:27 AM~19585784
> *thats ma SISTER C!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 12:57 PM~19586450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 12:45 PM~19586357
> *lol you aint lieing bro!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no more ben let it go u will feel better in 5 mins if not 
i will be at ur house in 8 mins to give u a hug :biggrin: 
its about CLUB UNITY and together we can make a difference 
shows 
bbq 
rollin 
and sunday chillin at the car wash :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> mornin sis,
> hey you never pmd me with the names??!?!?!?! :happysad:
> I've been sick since Monday and just felt better today. But I'll do it at some point


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 12:59 PM~19586466
> *no more ben let it go u will feel better in 5 mins if not
> i will be at ur house in 8 mins to give u apollo loco
> and  sunday chillin at the car wash  :biggrin:
> *


fixed!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > mornin sis,
> > hey you never pmd me with the names??!?!?!?! :happysad:
> > I've been sick since Monday and just felt better today. But I'll do it at some point
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> that was fucked up hector what u said about big ben
> justin -my85 toy =joe264-azmobo6 we saw it that was wrong
> im glad u changed it it show want kind of fake azz man u are
> it comes out more and more each day that go by :wow:
> ...





> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:





> Wassssup homies... Hopefully it will be a No Drama Thursday on OG AZSIDE today..





> I guess it didnt stop huh! :wow: WTF???
> Who is going to the Krown Entertainment Calendar Breakout Party in Tempe Sunday??





> nothin much mando jus chillin :wave:





> bad ass!! :wow: :wow:





> :wave: 'SUP MIKEY!!!! :biggrin:


sup mando :biggrin:
[/quote]


Sup fellas


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> lol you aint lieing bro!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> everyone took turns like it was a pinata. I could hear the horse yelling UNCLE UNCLE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> no more ben let it go u will feel better in 5 mins if not
> i will be at ur house in 8 mins to give u a hug :biggrin:
> its about CLUB UNITY and together we can make a difference
> shows
> ...


 :biggrin: 


> sup mando :biggrin:


Sup fellas
[/quote]
SUP TERMITE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> sup mando :biggrin:


Sup fellas
[/quote]
whats good homie!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS, O.G. 65 Impala SS, SPIRITRUNNER74, CHUCKS66, Knightstalker, Identity Original, joe 2 64s

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 AM~19585600
> *steadydippin4life, oldskool 62, CHUCKS66, DeeLoc, HOE81
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 11:37 AM~19585887
> *joes gonna get buried
> 
> 
> ...


u got it never ever if i could i would get buried in both 
but i give them to my two boys :ugh: hno: :tears: 
all they have to do is finsh high school and then wait 72 more years 
tell they take me to the rest home then they get them :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 13 2011, 01:08 PM~19586564
> *ART LOKS, O.G. 65 Impala SS, SPIRITRUNNER74, CHUCKS66, Knightstalker, Identity Original, joe 2 64s
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOOD MIKEE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 01:10 PM~19586574
> *u got it never ever if i could i would get buried in both
> but i give them to my two boys  :ugh:  hno:  :tears:
> all they have to do is finsh high school and then wait 4</span> more years
> ...


FIXED!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 12:59 PM~19586466
> *no more ben let it go u will feel better in 5 mins if not
> i will be at ur house in 8 mins to give u a hug  :biggrin:
> its about CLUB UNITY and together we can make a difference
> ...


LOL HOMIE IM GOOD... YOU KNOW THAT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 13 2011, 01:05 PM~19586523
> *everyone took turns like it was a pinata. I could hear the horse yelling UNCLE UNCLE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, 26cruiser., Lunas64, SPIRITRUNNER74, CHUCKS66, Knightstalker, joe 2 64s, unity_mike, Identity Original


DAM THE NEW YEAR GOT EVERYBODY UP IN HERE UP IN HERE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 01:14 PM~19586624
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, 26cruiser., Lunas64, SPIRITRUNNER74, CHUCKS66, Knightstalker, joe 2 64s, unity_mike, Identity Original
> DAM THE NEW YEAR GOT EVERYBODY UP IN HERE UP IN HERE!!!
> *


YES SIR!!!!! WHATS UP HOMIES?????


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Jan 13 2011, 01:09 PM~19586571
> *:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:
> *


Wazzup chuck how ya been homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 01:13 PM~19586608
> *LOL HOMIE IM GOOD... YOU KNOW THAT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what  no hug lol
:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 01:13 PM~19586605
> *FIXED!
> *


i like that :biggrin: FIXED :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NO **** !!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 12:43 PM~19586343
> *wtf????  who is??
> *


NUN'YA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 01:20 PM~19586680
> *what  no hug lol
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MADE THE SHIT CRASH


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 01:11 PM~19586593
> *WHATS GOOD MIKEE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WORKING HARD


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 12:33 PM~19586278
> *whats up homie  pretty sad on 19th ave now huh!!!!
> *



its all good!! one monkey dont stop the show :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 AM~19585101
> *:biggrin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :drama: :drama: CATCHING UP WITH THE "CHISME" :biggrin: IF IT DON'T STOP  I AM GONNA START POSTING SOME "SUPER SIZE TORTAS"!!!!!! :x: :x:
> *


 :naughty: :x: :naughty: :drama: :drama: 
i think that will work post them up :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 12 2011, 11:37 PM~19582697
> *whats up pepe?
> *



Que onda compa ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 13 2011, 01:20 PM~19586680
> *what  no hug lol
> :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO ****!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 01:24 PM~19586725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK ILL TAKE A HUG FROM HER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 13 2011, 01:30 PM~19586776
> *its all good!! one monkey dont stop the show  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AINT RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586973
> *Que onda compa ben
> *


AQUI TIRANDO BARRA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 02:41 PM~19587390
> *HELL NO ****!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 13 2011, 02:42 PM~19587398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 02:57 PM~19587487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 02:57 PM~19587487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 13 2011, 02:57 PM~19587487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 03:24 PM~19587667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 02:43 PM~19587405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU AINT RIGHT!!!!!
> *



yea gotta b positive tho... our pres and vice pres is gone so its up to the rest of us we will b out there this sunday. see u at the wash uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 13 2011, 05:11 PM~19588616
> *yea gotta b positive tho... our pres and vice pres is gone so its up to the rest of us we will b out there this sunday. see u at the wash  uffin:
> *


cool homie sounds good!!!!!


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 05:19 PM~19588695
> *cool homie sounds good!!!!!
> *



save us a spot :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, compita, 97TownCar, El Azteca 85 Buick, Pitirijas


qvole!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> save us a spot :biggrin:
> Nano maybe you should change your club colors to black and whte STRIPS.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 09:44 AM~19584971
> *Yep...fucking amazing.... he should just always rap instead of talking and he will be fine :biggrin:
> *


found justin calabo with fiddy cent! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<span style=\'color:red\'>Porn Worm Extorts Money From 2,500 Victims

By John E Dunn, techworld.com Jan 13, 2011 9:52 am

A fast-spreading Russian ransom worm that locks people out of their files has found at least 2,500 victims willing to pay up to get back control of their PCs, researchers have discovered.

The malware is identified by Trend Micro as Worm_Rixobot.A, which says it has been spreading in recent weeks using infected porn websites, instant messaging applications and even infected USB drives, hence its designation as a worm rather than a Trojan.

After taking over a user's PC, terminating a range of Windows and security programs and blocking access to websites, a splash screen demands that users pay the Russian rouble equivalent of $12 by texting a premium-rate SMS number in order to receive an unlock key.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 05:49 PM~19588960
> *found justin calabo with fiddy cent! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 13 2011, 05:20 PM~19588709
> *save us a spot  :biggrin:
> *


get there early homie cause you know it was packed like crazy at the wash on sunday!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Jan 13 2011, 05:30 PM~19588795
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up big pimpin???


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> > save us a spot :biggrin:
> > Nano maybe you should change your club colors to black and whte STRIPS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 13 2011, 05:41 PM~19588889
> *Nano maybe you should change your club colors to black and whte STRIPS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:32 PM~19589374
> *get there early homie cause you know it was packed like crazy at the wash on sunday!!!!!!
> *



we got a meeting this sunday we will b there early


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jan 13 2011, 06:26 PM~19589316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 13 2011, 06:36 PM~19589408
> *we got a meeting this sunday we will b there early
> *


ok ku!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 13 2011, 05:49 PM~19588960
> *found justin calabo with fiddy cent! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shits funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: EsePuppet, MIRACLE, regal85, RedDog, purecandy az, CHUCKS66


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Jan 13 2011, 05:26 PM~19589316
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MIRACLE, WHO ARE YOU??


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 04:17 PM~19588672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME... EVEN YOU HECTOR...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:59 AM~19584095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im not sweating it homie you know why he edited his shit!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: why!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:39 PM~19589453
> *:wave:    EsePuppet, MIRACLE, regal85, RedDog, purecandy az, CHUCKS66
> *


sup homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 06:47 PM~19589535
> *:dunno:  :dunno: why!!
> *


YA PAQUE LOCO??? ALL LATE AND SHIT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:39 PM~19589453
> *:wave:    EsePuppet, MIRACLE, regal85, RedDog, purecandy az, CHUCKS66
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 06:49 PM~19589544
> *sup homie  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 06:49 PM~19589544
> *sup homie  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up Puppet :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS UP BIGRICH??? HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:49 PM~19589546
> *YA PAQUE LOCO???  ALL LATE AND SHIT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man I got to quit my job to be on here :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 06:51 PM~19589566
> *what up Puppet  :biggrin:
> *


sup ese :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 06:50 PM~19589561
> *
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 13 2011, 06:12 PM~19589200
> *Club Unity!!! :cheesy:
> *


beer me


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 06:54 PM~19589588
> *sup ese  :cheesy:
> *


at home tryin to get some stuff done on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 13 2011, 06:59 PM~19589626
> *at home tryin to get some stuff done on the frame  :biggrin:
> *


Es todo :h5: am working on the new engine for the regal homie!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 13 2011, 06:58 PM~19589619
> *pecsi me!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 06:54 PM~19589585
> *man I got to quit my job to be on here  :angry:
> *


:yes:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:01 PM~19589649
> *:yes:
> *


DONE :biggrin: I wish :x:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19589666
> *DONE  :biggrin: I wish :x:
> *


YOUR AT WORK NOW SO GET YOUR ASS OFF THE COMPUTER AND DO SOMETHING!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:06 PM~19589690
> *YOUR AT WORK NOW SO GET YOUR ASS OFF THE COMPUTER AND DO SOMETHING!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I just got home estupid :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19589666
> *DONE  :biggrin: I wish :x:
> *


I GONNA GET YOU FIRED RITE NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 07:09 PM~19589724
> *:angry:
> I just got home estupid  :angry:
> *


OH MY BAD!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 13 2011, 07:10 PM~19589738
> *I GONNA GET YOU FIRED RITE NOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat clemente ke rollo con el pollo dise el gallo I herd u got a good dinner


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 13 2011, 08:42 PM~19591100
> *Wat clemente ke rollo con el pollo dise el gallo I herd u got a good  dinner
> *


simon i did and a kiss too


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2011, 08:55 AM~19584634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Gangsta, you just aint cool if you aint got duct tape holding something on your ride :biggrin:


----------



## LIL 71 (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL 71_@Jan 13 2011, 08:39 PM~19591910
> *
> *


1 Post!! :biggrin: Welcome to the OG AZ Side!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: I SEE YOU  "BROWN VELVET" !!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 13 2011, 08:08 PM~19591489
> *Thats Gangsta, you just aint cool if you aint got duct tape holding something on your ride  :biggrin:
> *


Imma duct tape the whole car then


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:21 PM~19592524
> *Imma duct tape the whole car then
> *


Damn thats only for ballas


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  OK HOMIES  FOR MY 9,000th POST I AM GONNA POST WHAT I LOVE THE MOST :h5: A NICE THICK TORTA!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:26 PM~19592606
> *:biggrin:  OK HOMIES  FOR MY 9,000th POST I AM GONNA POST WHAT I LOVE THE MOST :h5: A NICE THICK TORTA!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats beyond thick :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 13 2011, 09:26 PM~19592599
> *Damn thats only for ballas
> *


You think if I clear coat it it'll look like this??


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 09:26 PM~19592606
> *:biggrin:  OK HOMIES  FOR MY 9,000th POST I AM GONNA POST WHAT I LOVE THE MOST :h5: A NICE THICK TORTA!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


If I airbrush her on the trunk of a car, you'll hit the back bumper


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:29 PM~19592658
> *You think if I clear coat it it'll look like this??
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe  :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

que rollo puppet?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 13 2011, 10:32 PM~19592694
> *que rollo puppet?
> *


chillin homes whats good weeeeeeeey!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 13 2011, 10:28 PM~19592642
> *Thats beyond thick  :biggrin:
> *


:no: :no: THAT IS PERFECTLY THICK JUSTIN!  IF YOU LIKE I COULD POST A BEYOND THICK CHIC!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 10:37 PM~19592757
> *chillin homes whats good weeeeeeeey!!
> *


:banghead: Y YO QUE CABRON!!!!???? :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:30 PM~19592673
> *If I airbrush her on the trunk of a car, you'll hit the back bumper
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 AWWWWW SHIT!!!! :biggrin: BIG BEN IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN' HOUSE!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:26 PM~19592606
> *:biggrin:  OK HOMIES  FOR MY 9,000th POST I AM GONNA POST WHAT I LOVE THE MOST :h5: A NICE THICK TORTA!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats all you mando!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:44 PM~19592851
> *:no: :no: THAT IS PERFECTLY THICK JUSTIN!  IF YOU LIKE I COULD POST A BEYOND THICK CHIC!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


please dont bro!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:46 PM~19592869
> *:banghead: Y YO QUE CABRON!!!!???? :twak:
> *


sup ese!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

T & A Caberet...... :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

_*What's Up Az.:wave: If you are looking to do some custom work for your system hit me up. Fish (Eugenio)*_ 

Click on the lower link to take you to my forum to see more work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2011, 12:33 AM~19593646
> *T & A Caberet......  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna go!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda chilango??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Oh my god I've seen tortas but thats a torta and a side of torta with some torta to go and the triple D's with the two 45s smith n weson that a bad B


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 01:23 AM~19593827
> *i wanna go!!!!!
> *


Just came back... had a fucking great time... We going next Thurs Chawps... get ur womans permission so you can go nikka! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 14 2011, 12:54 AM~19593720
> *What's Up Az.:wave: If you are looking to do some custom work for your system hit me up. Fish (Eugenio)
> 
> Click on the lower link to take you to my forum to see more work
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 13 2011, 07:47 PM~19590266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know that chick was a wide load! :uh:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:44 PM~19592851
> *:no: :no: THAT IS PERFECTLY THICK JUSTIN!  IF YOU LIKE I COULD POST A BEYOND THICK CHIC!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


Homies keep that in mind when torta tuesday rolls around


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 01:35 AM~19593866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice guns :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:44 PM~19592851
> *:no: :no: THAT IS PERFECTLY THICK JUSTIN!  IF YOU LIKE I COULD POST A BEYOND THICK CHIC!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MORNING AZ


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2011, 02:52 AM~19593981
> *Just came back... had a fucking great time... We going next Thurs Chawps... get ur womans permission so you can go nikka!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: shit i dont need permission ill just say im going to the southside to flake some shit :happysad: that way when i come home with glitter all over me she wont be suspicious  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

GM AZ


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:29 PM~19592658
> *You think if I clear coat it it'll look like this??
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ, Get the weekend on!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AL AND THE BIG AZ SIDE


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Just want to get saludar out before the big boss gets in. Good Morning AZ side


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 14 2011, 08:01 AM~19594635
> *Just want to get saludar out before the big boss gets in.  Good Morning AZ side
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 07:29 AM~19594488
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  shit i dont need permission ill just say im going to the southside to flake some shit  :happysad:  that way when i come home with glitter all over me she wont be suspicious    :biggrin:
> *


:0 :thumbsup: THAT IS GANGSTA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 10:51 PM~19592924
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  thats all you mando!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: YA SABES!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 10:51 PM~19592929
> *please dont bro!!!
> *


:uh: ARE YOU SURE!?!?!? :biggrin: I CAN GET SOME GOOD ONES! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 13 2011, 10:58 PM~19593001
> *sup ese!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO LOCO! :wave: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 14 2011, 07:21 AM~19594453
> *DO IT  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:  WAIT FOR IT...........  hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 14 2011, 05:04 AM~19594121
> *beer me
> I dont know that chick was a wide load! :uh:
> *


 UMMMMM....MORE CUSHION FOR THE PUSHIN' MIKEY!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2011, 02:52 AM~19593981
> *Just came back... had a fucking great time... We going next Thurs Chawps... get ur womans permission so you can go nikka!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 07:29 AM~19594488
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  shit i dont need permission ill just say im going to the southside to flake some shit  :happysad:  that way when i come home with glitter all over me she wont be suspicious    :biggrin:
> *


and ill say i was helping you!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jan 14 2011, 07:23 AM~19594460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



goog morning my ******!!!! TGIF!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 14 2011, 08:31 AM~19594809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DO IT THEN!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Good morning to all of O.G. AZ Side...I want to say that im sorry but I will not be DJing the show on Feb. 13th.....Im having surgery on my ankle Jan. 26th and will be down & out for six weeks after that...really wish I could be there but I cant postpone surgery...wanna wish everyone "GOOD LUCK" and hope everyone has a great time......again....sorry I can't make it......</span>


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

D.J. Midnite whats up homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:30 PM~19592673
> *If I airbrush her on the trunk of a car, you'll hit the back bumper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hello titty... i mean hello kitty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 14 2011, 08:26 AM~19594767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TO MUCH CUSHION! :biggrin: I HAVE A BAD BACK ALREADY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 14 2011, 01:56 AM~19593907
> *Oh my god I've seen tortas but thats a torta and a side of torta with some torta to go and the triple D's with the two 45s smith n weson that a bad B
> *


my favorito a set of bad ass guns with a set of bad ass........







:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 09:18 AM~19595580
> *D.J. Midnite whats up homie?
> *



NADA HOMIE.......JUST GETTING READY FOR SURGERY..........HOW THE HELL YOU BEEN???.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 14 2011, 12:54 AM~19593720
> *What's Up Az.:wave: If you are looking to do some custom work for your system hit me up. Fish (Eugenio)
> 
> Click on the lower link to take you to my forum to see more work
> ...


nice work loco! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 14 2011, 07:23 AM~19594460
> *MORNING AZ
> *


what up Mr C!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 09:20 AM~19595603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 07:29 AM~19594488
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:   shit i dont need permission ill just say im going to the southside to flake some shit   :happysad:   that way when i come home with glitter all over me she wont be suspicious    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 14 2011, 08:49 AM~19594943
> *:cheesy:  WAIT FOR IT...........  hno:
> *


fuck dat shit A, dont start the weekend like that!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19595570
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Good morning to all of O.G. AZ Side...I want to say that im sorry but I will not be DJing the show on Feb. 13th.....Im having surgery on my ankle Jan. 26th and will be down & out for six weeks after that...really wish I could be there but I cant postpone surgery...wanna wish everyone "GOOD LUCK" and hope everyone has a great time......again....sorry I can't make it......</span>
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear you wont be there bro, and good luck with the surgery, and hope you have a speedy recovery.......

I can't wait for this show.....havn't been to AZ in a minute..... I hope everyone comes out for a good cause...and remember, shine those rides cuz Impalas Mag will be in the house covering the event......I fly in Sunday morning and leave Monday morning, sooooooo whats up for after the show???

Toro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 09:41 AM~19595332
> *and ill say i was helping you!!!!
> *


HOMIES HELPIN HOMIES!!! :cheesy: 
NOW THATS WHAT CLUB CALLED UNITY IS BOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 10:17 AM~19595570
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Good morning to all of O.G. AZ Side...I want to say that im sorry but I will not be DJing the show on Feb. 13th.....Im having surgery on my ankle Jan. 26th and will be down & out for six weeks after that...really wish I could be there but I cant postpone surgery...wanna wish everyone "GOOD LUCK" and hope everyone has a great time......again....sorry I can't make it......</span>
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE TAKE CARE A THAT SHIT SO YOU CAN GET BACK OUT HERE WIT ALL OF US!! :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2011, 09:27 AM~19595663
> *sorry to hear you wont be there bro, and good luck with the surgery, and hope you have a speedy recovery.......
> 
> I can't wait for this show.....havn't been to AZ in a minute..... I hope everyone comes out for a good cause...and remember, shine those rides cuz Impalas Mag will be in the house covering the event......I fly in Sunday morning and leave Monday morning, sooooooo whats up for after the show???
> ...



THANKS HOMIE.....MAYBE IF IM ABLE TO GET OUT FOR A MINUTE, ILL SWING BY AND SAY HI.....BUT IT ALL DEPENDS......AGAIN....GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:30 AM~19595684
> *DAM HOMIE TAKE CARE A THAT SHIT SO YOU CAN GET BACK OUT HERE WIT ALL OF US!! :happysad:
> *



THANKS ART.......HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME OUT THERE...ILL TRY TO SWING BY FOR A LIL.........OH....AND DID YOU CHANGE YOUR NUMBER?????....PM THE NEW ONE IF YOU DID.......THANKS IN ADVANCE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 10:17 AM~19595570
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Much luv & Respect......[/i]*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 AM~19595628
> *NADA HOMIE.......JUST GETTING READY FOR SURGERY..........HOW THE HELL YOU BEEN???.....
> *


just chillin bro.... hey remember when justin was gonna kick your ass at the fry's parking lot!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 14 2011, 09:36 AM~19595725
> *Much luv & Respect......
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE!!!....ANYTIME I CAN HELP OUT A GOOD CAUSE, ILL DO WHAT I CAN.....EVERYONE KNOWS THAT....BUT DONT LET THIS STOP EVERYONE FROM COMING OUT TO THE SHOW....THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE....STILL COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT...THERE WILL BE OTHERS THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 10:50 AM~19595844
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE!!!....ANYTIME I CAN HELP OUT A GOOD CAUSE, ILL DO WHAT I CAN.....EVERYONE KNOWS THAT....BUT DONT LET THIS STOP EVERYONE FROM COMING OUT TO THE SHOW....THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE....STILL COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT...THERE WILL BE OTHERS THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:37 AM~19595730
> *just chillin bro.... hey remember when justin was gonna kick your ass at the fry's parking lot!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM I KNEW YOU WAS GONNA INSTIGATE,,,,,, :0 

J/K,,,,IF IT WASNT FOR MIDNITE FUCKIN WITH JUSTIN I DONT THINK JUSTIN WUDDA GOT THE RESPECT THAT CAME ABOUT ALL THAT!
BUT FOR FUTRE REFERENCE JUSTIN YOU DONT TRY TO KICK THE DJ'S ASS... JUST KEEP BUMPIN HIS SETUP,,,,,AND THEN HE'LL KICK YOUR ASS!! LOLOLOLOL 

ITS COOL THAT WERE ALL HOMIES NOW!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

AND THE FACT THAT HES NOT A







DID PLAY A BIG PART TOO!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:37 AM~19595730
> *just chillin bro.... hey remember when justin was gonna kick your ass at the fry's parking lot!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lmfao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:57 AM~19595890
> *DAM I KNEW YOU WAS GONNA INSTIGATE,,,,,,  :0
> 
> J/K,,,,IF IT WASNT FOR MIDNITE FUCKIN WITH JUSTIN I DONT THINK JUSTIN WUDDA GOT THE RESPECT THAT CAME ABOUT ALL THAT!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i had to homie,, just for laughs!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 14 2011, 10:58 AM~19595895
> *lmfao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:59 AM~19595904
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I was drinking soda and read that and well im not gonna say nothing because i already know were its gonna go :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:58 AM~19595897
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i had to homie,, just for laughs!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA MIDNITE HADNT BEEN ON FOR A MINUTE AND BAM DJ IN DA HEEZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 09:37 AM~19595730
> *just chillin bro.... hey remember when justin was gonna kick your ass at the fry's parking lot!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




CABRON!!.....DONT REMIND ME......I STILL SHAKE IN MY BOOTS BECAUSE OF HIM....IM LIKE.....












CAUSE HE WAS LIKE....













NOW IM LIKE ALL FUCKED UP....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 14 2011, 11:00 AM~19595919
> *I was drinking soda and read that and well im not gonna say nothing because i already know were its gonna go  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 AM~19595921
> *YA MIDNITE HADNT BEEN ON FOR A MINUTE AND BAM DJ IN DA HEEZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



he was in wadell looking for a frys to fight justin and he got lost :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:57 AM~19595890
> *DAM I KNEW YOU WAS GONNA INSTIGATE,,,,,,  :0
> 
> J/K,,,,IF IT WASNT FOR MIDNITE FUCKIN WITH JUSTIN I DONT THINK JUSTIN WUDDA GOT THE RESPECT THAT CAME ABOUT ALL THAT!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 09:58 AM~19595897
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i had to homie,, just for laughs!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I COULD USE THE LAUGHS RIGHT NOW TO HOMIE....THANKS BEN......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:03 AM~19595938
> *CABRON!!.....DONT REMIND ME......I STILL SHAKE IN MY BOOTS BECAUSE OF HIM....IM LIKE.....
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao goodtimes :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595919
> *I was drinking soda and read that and well im not gonna say nothing because i already know were its gonna go  :biggrin:
> *



SUP SMILEY!!??? HOWS IT GOING??!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:03 AM~19595938
> *CABRON!!.....DONT REMIND ME......I STILL SHAKE IN MY BOOTS BECAUSE OF HIM....IM LIKE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:06 AM~19595978
> *SUP SMILEY!!???  HOWS IT GOING??!!!
> *



WHATS GOOD MIDNITE JUST HERE AT WORK :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 14 2011, 10:07 AM~19595992
> *WHATS GOOD MIDNITE JUST HERE AT WORK  :biggrin:  HOW YOU BEEN
> *



IVE SEEN AND HAD BETTER DAYS....BUT ITS ALL GOOD.....GOING UP HILL FROM HERE ON OUT......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ILL BE BACK FELLAS LUNCH TIME


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 14 2011, 10:09 AM~19596013
> *ILL BE BACK FELLAS LUNCH TIME
> *



WHAT THE FCKS A LUNCH??!!!........OH...IT MUST BE THAT THING THAT I "WORK" THREW...........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I BETTER EDIT SOME OF THIS SHIT BEFORE JUSTIN SEES IT........... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:13 AM~19596062
> *I BETTER EDIT SOME OF THIS SHIT BEFORE JUSTIN SEES IT........... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


JUSTINS A RAPPER NOW!!! :cheesy: 

HE'LL JUST WRITE A RYME BOUT IT!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL GOT TO DO SOME WORK,,,,
YOU ALL PLAY NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19596093
> *JUSTINS A RAPPER NOW!!! :cheesy:
> 
> WADDELLS MOST WANTED! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:24 AM~19595637
> *what up Mr C!
> *


just another day at the office working :biggrin: kinda


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:12 AM~19596046
> *WHAT THE FCKS A LUNCH??!!!........OH...IT MUST BE THAT THING THAT I "WORK" THREW...........
> *



Lol I don't work for free lunch time is yummy time


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:29 AM~19595674
> *HOMIES HELPIN HOMIES!!! :cheesy:
> NOW THATS WHAT CLUB CALLED UNITY IS BOUT! :biggrin:
> *


beer me


----------



## rudyrangel (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19592341
> *:nicoderm: I SEE YOU  "BROWN VELVET" !!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :squint: :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie how have u been .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 14 2011, 11:00 AM~19595919
> *I was drinking soda and read that and well im not gonna say nothing because i already know were its gonna go  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 AM~19595921
> *YA MIDNITE HADNT BEEN ON FOR A MINUTE AND BAM DJ IN DA HEEZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah its been a minute!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:03 AM~19595938
> *CABRON!!.....DONT REMIND ME......I STILL SHAKE IN MY BOOTS BECAUSE OF HIM....IM LIKE.....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 14 2011, 11:06 AM~19595965
> *I COULD USE THE LAUGHS RIGHT NOW TO HOMIE....THANKS BEN......
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i got you homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19596093
> *JUSTINS A RAPPER NOW!!! :cheesy:
> 
> HE'LL JUST WRITE A RYME BOUT IT!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: eminem!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2011, 01:37 PM~19597124
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!
LONG TIME NO SPEAK! :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 02:39 PM~19597135
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!
> LONG TIME NO SPEAK! :cheesy:
> *



Just reading thru all the BULLSHIT :happysad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side, DJ No Money, I mean Midnite, back in the House!!!! Get thru the surgery and back in training!!! MC Justin wants to battle!! LOL
Good to have you back!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE! 











As I posted in the past, I was chosen to be apart of the Documentary. I told the film company I would do it and Im bringing the AZSIDE with me!  So we are set and ready to go. 

Again I thank all the AZSIDE for all your support you have given me over the years! So be sure to bring out your clubs Chevrolets and have them filmed for the documentary! Any questions, pm me or send a email. Gonna to be a good day for the Arizona lowrider community! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 14 2011, 01:16 PM~19597377
> *Sup Az Side, DJ No Money, I mean Midnite, back in the House!!!! Get thru the surgery and back in training!!! MC Justin wants to battle!! LOL
> Good to have you back!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS TATA LUNA........


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19597951
> *UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 14 2011, 03:50 PM~19598130
> *sup homies :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 14 2011, 04:01 PM~19598212
> *:rant:
> *


:twak: :twak: calm down paisa :biggrin: what you got on my 40 :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 14 2011, 04:09 PM~19598287
> *:twak:  :twak: calm down paisa :biggrin: what you got on my 40 :angry:
> *


YOU OFF FOOL? :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19597951
> *UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2011, 01:46 PM~19597188
> *Just reading thru all the BULLSHIT  :happysad:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 14 2011, 02:16 PM~19597377
> *Sup Az Side, DJ No Money, I mean Midnite, back in the House!!!! Get thru the surgery and back in training!!! MC Justin wants to battle!! LOL
> Good to have you back!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19597951
> *UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...



thats da shit!!!!!!

az side gona show and prove!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  


big ups Mando


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up Art loks u ready for the weeken and for the first 40oz drink I meen gulp


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 14 2011, 04:32 PM~19598514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beer time!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 14 2011, 04:33 PM~19598526
> *Wat up Art loks u ready for the weeken and for the first 40oz drink I meen gulp
> *


my middle name is come with it!!!
no ****! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2011, 04:38 PM~19598563
> *thanks bro!
> beer time!*


oHHHH YEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2011, 04:38 PM~19598563
> *thanks bro!
> beer time!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19595493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Beer any one


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Jan 14 2011, 08:05 PM~19600185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Es todo compa Raul


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what up muthafuuukas :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 07:38 PM~19600392
> *what up muthafuuukas  :biggrin:
> *



SUP DANNY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 14 2011, 12:46 PM~19597188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Jan 14 2011, 10:09 PM~19601420
> *SUP DANNY
> *



what it dooooo :cheesy: nothing much chillin online :happysad: what up man


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 14 2011, 11:20 PM~19601577
> *That is what I keep saying!  :biggrin:
> *


You know what's up


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 14 2011, 01:37 PM~19597124
> *:wave:
> *


what up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 14 2011, 02:16 PM~19597377
> *Sup Az Side, DJ No Money, I mean Midnite, back in the House!!!! Get thru the surgery and back in training!!! MC Justin wants to battle!! LOL
> Good to have you back!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19597951
> *UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...


can i take my car??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:39 PM~19602479
> *can i take my car???  :biggrin:
> *


NO BISCAYNES ALLOWED!! SO NO!!! :biggrin: i WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19602683
> *NO BISCAYNES ALLOWED!! SO NO!!! :biggrin: i WILL BE THERE!! IN MY NISSAN TITAN
> *


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 AM~19584163
> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME... EVEN YOU HECTOR...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19602683
> *NO BISCAYNES ALLOWED!! SO NO!!! :biggrin: i WILL BE THERE!!
> *


with your BISPALA !!!! you know, biscayne/impala!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 14 2011, 10:59 PM~19602683
> *NO BISCAYNES ALLOWED!! SO NO!!! :biggrin: i WILL BE THERE!!
> *


We all know you won't miss an opportunity to get your old ass in front of a camera to campaign! fukkin politician!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 15 2011, 02:25 AM~19603429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic BENNY! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2011, 10:27 AM~19595663
> *sorry to hear you wont be there bro, and good luck with the surgery, and hope you have a speedy recovery.......
> 
> I can't wait for this show.....havn't been to AZ in a minute..... I hope everyone comes out for a good cause...and remember, shine those rides cuz Impalas Mag will be in the house covering the event......I fly in Sunday morning and leave Monday morning, sooooooo whats up for after the show???
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2011, 09:08 AM~19604591
> *We all know you won't miss an opportunity to get your old ass in front of a camera to campaign!  fukkin politician!! :biggrin:
> *


Dont hate Puto!! I seen where you put "we will be there" and knowing your ass, you will be first in line!! :uh: You and Tim will be my Body Guards!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 15 2011, 09:16 AM~19604637
> *Dont hate Puto!! I seen where you put "we will be there" and knowing your ass, you will be first in line!!  :uh: You and Tim will be my Body Guards!!!
> *


 :ninja: :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_DOING BIG THINGS!!!!!!</span>_ :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 15 2011, 03:17 AM~19603417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 14 2011, 10:20 AM~19595603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT'S UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 15 2011, 10:08 AM~19604591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homie how you been bro???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 14 2011, 10:20 PM~19601577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 15 2011, 10:43 AM~19605096
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats up homie how you been bro???
> *


I can't complain Bro, been doing ok.  How have you been?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 15 2011, 10:48 AM~19605134
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> yessir!
> *



que paso Mando? next time you go to Luna's pad to party call me first so that I can let you know where to go after 10:00 PM..........I may be drinking some cold ones somewhere.  :biggrin: No sense driving all the way back to east side without a buzz.......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2011, 11:51 AM~19605157
> *que paso Mando?  next time you go to Luna's pad to party call me first so that I can let you know where to go after 10:00 PM..........I may be drinking some cold ones somewhere.   :biggrin: No sense driving all the way back to east side without a buzz.......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE










The homies from United Dreams CC Yuma, AZ will be here to party with us on Feb 5th,2011. They will also set up shop and have registration forms ready for anyone who wants to pre-reg for the Yuma Show / Hop on Feb 12th! 

















UNITED DREAMS SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2011, 11:51 AM~19605157
> *que paso Mando?  next time you go to Luna's pad to party call me first so that I can let you know where to go after 10:00 PM..........I may be drinking some cold ones somewhere.   :biggrin: No sense driving all the way back to east side without a buzz.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 15 2011, 10:53 AM~19604847
> *DOING BIG THINGS!!!!!!</span> :wow:
> *


 damn will you can do better then that, :biggrin:, you all ready for the show?
c-ya there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 15 2011, 05:24 PM~19607009
> *damn will you can do better then that,  :biggrin:, you all ready for the show?
> c-ya there! :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIRRRRRR!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello PlanJoe, Whats crackin?


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Jan 14 2011, 08:05 PM~19600185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Japans Lowrider Car Show!!!!!!</span>_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 15 2011, 03:17 AM~19603417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > I LOVE THIS MODEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND THAT A CLEAN ASS 64 HOMIE
> 
> 
> This is badass!


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Jan 15 2011, 10:52 PM~19609509
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2011, 11:49 AM~19605137
> *I can't complain Bro, been doing ok.   How have you been?
> *


good bro....... the baby brought alot of peace in my home bro!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2011, 10:17 AM~19604647
> *:ninja:  :h5:
> *


make sure nothing happens to tata's purse :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 15 2011, 09:57 PM~19609084
> *Japans Lowrider Car Show!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics :wow:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick+Jan 14 2011, 05:59 PM~19599143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FOOL!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 16 2011, 07:56 AM~19611006
> *
> *


What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 16 2011, 07:56 AM~19611006
> *
> *


Anything new done to the regal?


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

_*Whats up AZ Side ?*_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 16 2011, 09:02 AM~19611028
> *What up homie :biggrin:
> *


chillin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 16 2011, 09:05 AM~19611039
> *Anything new done to the regal?
> *


nothing yet just waiting to get a price for some powder coating :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 16 2011, 12:26 PM~19612119
> *nothing yet just waiting to get a price for some powder coating  :biggrin:
> *



I'm still working on that homie :biggrin:


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 14 2011, 05:29 PM~19598483
> *
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CSa8S12LaEQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CSa8S12LaEQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone hittin up the southside tonight??? gonna go for a drive later  :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Jan 16 2011, 12:44 PM~19612493
> *anyone hittin up the southside tonight??? gonna go for a drive later   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZ Side?


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats Crackn AZ ??   :wave: :wave:


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

sharing Some Pics of whats to Come


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

How is everyone tonite !! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: I am still looking for some 1979 grills for my cutlass :wave: 



uffin: Also need some tail lights :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 16 2011, 08:17 PM~19615094
> *Whats Crackn AZ ??     :wave:  :wave:
> *


suup my brotha big T. 2 weeks and il be there in our new home chillen and we can grab some cold ones


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 16 2011, 09:36 PM~19616020
> *sharing Some Pics of whats to Come
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

il be movin to the big az in 2 weeks.. if anyone knows of any jobs lemme know... custom paint, or construction,etc... somewhere close to buckeye if possible


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 16 2011, 08:36 PM~19616020
> *sharing Some Pics of whats to Come
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:17 PM~19616396
> *suup my brotha big T.  2 weeks and il be there in our new home chillen and we can grab some cold ones
> *


MAN MAKE IT A WEEK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 16 2011, 10:17 PM~19616396
> *suup my brotha big T.  2 weeks and il be there in our new home chillen and we can grab some cold ones
> *



Hell yeah homie ... im waitin..


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 16 2011, 09:36 PM~19616020
> *sharing Some Pics of whats to Come
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 16 2011, 11:26 PM~19617111
> *Hell yeah homie ... im waitin..
> *


ive got alot of work waitn there allready but need a cool chop to work at... dont think i got the green to start another shop right now


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

No pics from tonight's calendar release???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 16 2011, 11:04 PM~19616305
> *:h5: I am still looking for some 1979 grills for my cutlass  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Casa Grande at a salvage yard on cottonwood lane on the east side of town. They had 3 cars in this year or close to it one had the entire front clip still good no damage. I didnt check out the taillights. Just some info I forgot the name of the place though.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 16 2011, 10:36 PM~19616020
> *sharing Some Pics of whats to Come
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Thats some good work. You live in maricopa?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

whats good AZ :biggrin: it was good chillin with homies last night at the car wash


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

3rd annual NEW IMAGE carshow will be sunday March 20 flyer to come soon :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 17 2011, 08:10 AM~19618585
> *3rd annual NEW IMAGE carshow will be sunday March 20 flyer to come soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copapaint_@Jan 16 2011, 09:36 PM~19616020
> *sharing Some Pics of whats to Come
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 17 2011, 08:10 AM~19618585
> *3rd annual NEW IMAGE carshow will be sunday March 20 flyer to come soon :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YO COUCH WHAT UP TOMAS YOU KNOW PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2011, 08:20 AM~19618625
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup chawps


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 17 2011, 09:48 AM~19619148
> *sup chawps
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies and gordo whats cookin wey


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 AM~19619194
> *sup  :biggrin:
> *


sup loco!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 15 2011, 11:09 PM~19609625
> *good bro.......    the baby brought alot of peace in my home bro!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya big ben thats a beautiful thing homie,,,,congrats again!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stricklyclownin_@Jan 16 2011, 12:41 PM~19612206
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CSa8S12LaEQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CSa8S12LaEQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


CSa8S12LaEQ?fs


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 17 2011, 09:47 AM~19619143
> *FUCK YO COUCH  WHAT UP TOMAS YOU KNOW PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: gonna be bigger and better this year


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 17 2011, 08:10 AM~19618585
> *3rd annual NEW IMAGE carshow will be sunday March 20 flyer to come soon :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1. HER DIARY

Tonight I thought he was acting weird.

We had made plans to meet at a bar to have a drink. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment. Conversation wasn't flowing so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed but he kept quiet and absent. I asked him what was wrong; he said nothing. I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said it had nothing to do with me and not to worry.

On the way home I told him that I loved him, he simply smiled and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior. I don't know why he didn't say I love you too. When we got home I felt as if I had lost him, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there and watched T.V. He seemed distant and absent.

Finally, I decided to go to bed. About 10 minutes later he came to bed, and to my surprise he responded to my caress and we made love, but I still felt that he was distracted and his thoughts were somewhere else.

He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.

2. HIS DIARY

I shot the worst round of golf in my life today, but at least I got laid.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 17 2011, 01:36 PM~19620939
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...tdQvDJLQy55M05q


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 17 2011, 02:31 PM~19621293
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...tdQvDJLQy55M05q
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"if you even say happy birthday Im gonna beat your ass!!!!""" LMAO that whats up. Damn kids acting hard need a good old fashion ass whopping!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARCH 12TH 2011 - SOCIETY CAR CLUB & MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT - PIONEER PARK - MESA, ARIZONA

FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

NEW IMAGE 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW - MARCH 20TH 2011 - DATE IS SET FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGMANDOAZ.COM - FLYERS- 

EVENT DATES ARE FILLING IN FAST FOR THE FIRST PART OF 2011. IF YOU ARE PLANNING AN EVENT AND WILL BE USING ME TO MAKE YOUR FLYERS PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2011, 02:17 PM~19621693
> *BIGMANDOAZ.COM - FLYERS-
> 
> EVENT DATES ARE FILLING IN FAST FOR THE FIRST PART OF 2011. IF YOU ARE PLANNING AN EVENT AND WILL BE USING ME TO MAKE YOUR FLYERS PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP!
> ...


WOW! We are gonna have another show too! MArch or April........working on the date.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2011, 03:58 PM~19622041
> *WOW!  We are gonna have another show too!  MArch or April........working on the date.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2011, 03:17 PM~19622212
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


I know! We are working with DAV again so they have certain dates that they need to have the show on. We'll see and coordinate with everyone elses dates so that we do not have an event on someone elses day.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 17 2011, 02:31 PM~19621293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Art? Damn you guys were shit faced last night! Good times homie! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 17 2011, 07:11 AM~19618337
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 17 2011, 04:32 PM~19622324
> *beer me
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 17 2011, 03:31 PM~19622312
> *Thats some funny shit! :biggrin:
> 
> Whats up Art? Damn you guys were shit faced last night! Good times homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: LOL! good times at that show yesterday.......$2.00 Coronas cant beat that!

You showed up too late or you would have been shit faced too! :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2011, 04:03 PM~19622558
> *:wow: LOL!  good times at that show yesterday.......$2.00 Coronas cant beat that!
> 
> You showed up too late or you would have been shit faced too! :biggrin:
> *


I wanted to drink just like Tim did yesterday! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 17 2011, 05:47 PM~19622958
> *I wanted to drink just like Tim did yesterday! LOL
> *


Luna forgot his name from what I heard!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!! UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA, AZ JUST DROPPING BY SHOWING SUM LOVE TO THE AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up Fella's uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

mac10 passin thru


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+Jan 17 2011, 05:50 PM~19623001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: whats good homies :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 AM~19619204
> *sup homies and gordo whats cookin wey
> *


Chicken in the water! Que rollo compa Luis I mean ese pinche puppet


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

sup sup Az?


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2011, 08:46 PM~19624135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSa8S12LaEQ


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP AZ SIDE...DONT KNOW IF U SEEN IN LOWRIDER GENERAL TOPIC GOODTIMES HAS CALLED OUT SPIRIT AND TEAM BLOW ME....LETS SHOW THEM HOW AZ SUPPORTS ITS AZ HOPPERZ...GET ON THE TOPIC AND SHOW LOVE TO TEAM BLOW ME!!! UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA, AZ


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is az!? I finally have the date set for my first annual show! it will be feb.19th at richards ATV's by metro center mall! more info and flier coming soon! mark your calenders! I hope to see you all there!!! *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19625367
> *What it is az!? I finally have the date set for my first annual show! it will be feb.19th at richards ATV's by metro center mall! more info and flier coming soon! mark your calenders! I hope to see you all there!!!
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19625367
> *What it is az!? I finally have the date set for my first annual show! it will be feb.19th at richards ATV's by metro center mall! more info and flier coming soon! mark your calenders! I hope to see you all there!!!
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Jan 17 2011, 08:09 PM~19624402
> *Chicken in the water! Que rollo compa Luis I mean ese pinche puppet
> *


es todo ay pa' echarnos unas modelos viejo en el ta' cabron q no :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 17 2011, 07:46 PM~19624135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19625367
> *What it is az!? I finally have the date set for my first annual show! it will be feb.19th at richards ATV's by metro center mall! more info and flier coming soon! mark your calenders! I hope to see you all there!!!
> *


:0 :cheesy:

all these shows coming up i need to pull out my ride :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres my torta tuesday contribution :biggrin: http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30768












i love me some jinx :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 17 2011, 11:49 AM~19620145
> *CSa8S12LaEQ?fs
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam its dead up in here .......


SLEEEEEPING ASS MUUUUUFUKAS :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19625367
> *What it is az!? I finally have the date set for my first annual show! it will be feb.19th at richards ATV's by metro center mall! more info and flier coming soon! mark your calenders! I hope to see you all there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 18 2011, 06:07 AM~19627965
> *heres my torta tuesday contribution  :biggrin: http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/30768
> 
> 
> ...


x85 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19625367
> *What it is az!? I finally have the date set for my first annual show! it will be feb.19th at richards ATV's by metro center mall! more info and flier coming soon! mark your calenders! I hope to see you all there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: I KNOW IT'S TORTA TUESDAY AND I WILL POST SOME PICS IN A BIT!  :uh: I AM STILL RECOVERING FROM SUNDAY'S SHOW!!! :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2011, 05:03 PM~19622558
> *:wow: LOL!  good times at that show yesterday.......$2.00 Coronas cant beat that!
> 
> You showed up too late or you would have been shit faced too! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: I AM STILL TRYIN' TO RECOVER!!!! :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: SNEAK PEEK!!! :naughty:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:46 PM~19624135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

so, I took my wife to the " Champagn Room" thinking it was a strip club..... oops! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jan 17 2011, 08:27 PM~19624608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Da Knights Image will be there !!! :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Whats going on ! Art Lok


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:05 AM~19628393
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> Club Unity!!!!
> *


beer me x2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 18 2011, 12:25 PM~19630021
> *:wave:  :wave:  Whats going on ! Art Lok
> *


im here at work, brother,, im cool wit it. :cheesy: 
how is the new year treating the knights?!?!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 18 2011, 09:33 AM~19629240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed a good time Mr. T.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 01:25 PM~19630485
> *:biggrin: 'sup Mando!  Glad you had a good time!
> You missed a good time Mr. T.
> *


I'm reading!

Alot of Coronas I hear!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup AZ...anybody got some models that wanna do some work for LUCKY 13 clothing? Get at me, I'll send you the info.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2011, 04:59 PM~19622529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2011, 05:03 PM~19622558
> *:wow: LOL!  good times at that show yesterday.......$2.00 Coronas cant beat that!
> 
> You showed up too late or you would have been shit faced too! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! TOO BAD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jan 17 2011, 05:47 PM~19622958
> *I wanted to drink just like Tim did yesterday! LOL
> *


TIM WAS THROWING PEOPLE AROUND! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19622979
> *Luna forgot his name from what I heard!
> *


alzheimer's disease


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 01:25 PM~19630485
> *:biggrin: 'sup Mando!  Glad you had a good time!
> You missed a good time Mr. T.
> *


:biggrin: YUP YUP!!!  I SURE DID MR. bUCK!!! :h5: DO YOU KNOW WHY!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2011, 01:33 PM~19630552
> *I'm reading!
> 
> Alot of Coronas I hear!!
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: QUE PASA TERMITE!? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 04:24 PM~19632080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOT BIG ENOUGH, TRY AGAIN! :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 04:28 PM~19632114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting warmer. lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 04:27 PM~19632103
> *NOT BIG ENOUGH, TRY AGAIN!  :angry:
> *


:biggrin: HOW ABOUT THESE!?!?!?!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: OR THESE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 04:39 PM~19632213
> *:biggrin: HOW ABOUT THESE!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 03:07 PM~19631947
> *:biggrin: YUP YUP!!!  I SURE DID MR. bUCK!!! :h5: DO YOU KNOW WHY!?!?!?!?!?
> *


Because that is how we do it!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 04:32 PM~19632147
> *getting warmer. lol
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Biggest Show to hit Southern Arizona! UNITED DREAMS C.C. Yuma doing it big this year!!!! *

















*EVENT COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE* _FLYERS BY BIGMANDOAZ.COM_


Clubs attending as of today!!!! 

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex


UNITED DREAMS WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY CC ANNIVERSARY @ ENCANTO PARK. IF YOU WANT TO PRE-REG FOR THE SHOW YOU CAN CAN DO IT FEB 5TH AT ENCANTO!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 04:53 PM~19632317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :tears: :tears: :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 04:46 PM~19632261
> *Because that is how we do it!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, CLEMENTE, Knightstalker, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 06:40 PM~19633254
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Justin-Az, CLEMENTE, Knightstalker, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


what up Just!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 18 2011, 06:43 PM~19633289
> *what up Just!
> *


Not much been working on the car all day. What you been doing?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 06:44 PM~19633301
> *Not much been working on the car all day. What you been doing?
> *


here at work tryin to make my ends connect


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Need your help OG AZSIDE my homie was the owner of this mini truck INSSANE 187 it was center fold on lowrider magazine in september 1993 it only made it to 1 major show in vegas n took best paint best mural n 3rd overall in full custom he lost the truck back in the day it was at a Impound yard for years in tucson it was sold around 1997 again last seen in tucson if anyone knows where is at or has seen the truck please let me know pm me my homie wants to buy it back ..... Thanks


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 17 2011, 01:34 AM~19617823
> *:wow:  Thats some good work. You live in maricopa?
> *


Thanks for all the Replys and Yes we are in Maricopa


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jan 18 2011, 03:19 PM~19631483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nada :biggrin:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 18 2011, 07:15 PM~19633608
> *Need your help OG AZSIDE my homie was the owner of this mini truck INSSANE 187 it was center fold on lowrider magazine in september 1993 it only made it to 1 major show in vegas n took best paint best mural n 3rd overall in full custom he lost the truck back in the day it was at a Impound yard for years in tucson it was sold around 1997 again last seen in tucson if anyone knows where is at or has seen the truck please let me know pm me my homie wants to buy it back ..... Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT JAVIER PAINT THIS TRUCK??? HE'S STILL IN TUCSON I BELIEVE ........


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Jan 18 2011, 08:29 PM~19634447
> *DIDNT JAVIER PAINT THIS TRUCK??? HE'S STILL IN TUCSON I BELIEVE ........
> *


yea he did


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats Crakin AZ Side?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 04:51 PM~19632292
> *Biggest Show to hit Southern Arizona! UNITED DREAMS C.C. Yuma doing it big this year!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 18 2011, 12:49 PM~19630176
> *im here at work, brother,, im cool wit it. :cheesy:
> how is the new year treating the knights?!?!
> *



:biggrin: Trying real hard to get most of our cars out this summer.  
We all want to be at the yuma carshow , shit i mite have to work .  

And we still need alot of cutlass parts , like this one . if you here of anyone
selling cutlass parts please let me know ASAP!!.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :rofl: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, smiley_62, *childsplay69*, og ron c

WHY AINT YOU HELPING AT THE SHOP? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 06:44 PM~19633301
> *Not much been working on the car all day. What you been doing?
> *


You fucking piece of shit Justin... I told you the next time you post that u are working on your car and u just sanded 1/8 of ur hood, I was gonna put you on blast fooker! Chawps told me that everytime you tried to start you would stop, drink a coke, and start talking jajajaja :biggrin: 

And you still owe us lunch


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 18 2011, 08:57 PM~19635386
> *You fucking piece of shit Justin... I told you the next time you post that u are working on your car and u just sanded 1/8 of ur hood, I was gonna put you on blast fooker! Chawps told me that everytime you tried to start you would stop, drink a coke, and start talking jajajaja  :biggrin:
> 
> And you still owe us lunch
> *


so what you are saying is:

(1)Justin=(1)lazy person

(1) coke + (1) Justin = (1) lazy BULLSHITTER 
:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19635436
> *
> 
> so what you are saying is:
> ...





Yep... :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19635436
> *
> 
> so what you are saying is:
> ...




Not true I was wetsanding today but next time it needs done I got a guy thats gonna substitute sand for me. BTW, Met yalls club member from Surprise today, was cool guy.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 09:06 PM~19635498
> *Not true I was wetsanding today but next time it needs done I got a guy thats gonna substitute sand for me. BTW, Met yalls club member from Surrise today, was cool guy.
> *


 What? Where the fuk is Surrise? and who the hell is yalls?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 10:07 PM~19635513
> *What?  Where the fuk is Surrise?  and who the hell is yalls?
> *


Sorry, I meant to say I met your fellow Phoenix Rider from Surprise today, I think name is Danny.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 09:08 PM~19635529
> *Sorry, I meant to say I met your fellow Phoenix Rider from Surprise today, I think name is Danny.
> *


oh yeah you should get along real good with him......a couple of BULLSHITTERS!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 10:09 PM~19635539
> *oh yeah you should get along real good with him......a couple of BULLSHITTERS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 10:06 PM~19635498
> *Not true I was wetsanding today but next time it needs done I got a guy thats gonna substitute sand for me. BTW, Met yalls club member from Surprise today, was cool guy.
> *


Substitute?? You fooker.... imma call Obama and tell em you trying to own slaves again!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 18 2011, 09:57 PM~19635386
> *You fucking piece of shit Justin... I told you the next time you post that u are working on your car and u just sanded 1/8 of ur hood, I was gonna put you on blast fooker! Chawps told me that everytime you tried to start you would stop, drink a coke, and start talking jajajaja  :biggrin:
> 
> And you still owe us lunch
> *


:0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 18 2011, 10:15 PM~19635609
> *Substitute?? You fooker.... imma call Obama and tell em you trying to own slaves again!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19635436
> *
> 
> so what you are saying is:
> ...




:rimshot: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19635645
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You called Chawps fooker! Hahahaha... Chawps ain't gonna lie for you :biggrin: 


You kno I'm fucking with ya Justin, but for reals if you were working for a shop, you would've been fired by lunchtime :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 10:06 PM~19635498
> *Not true I was wetsanding today but next time it needs done I got a guy thats gonna substitute sand for me. BTW, Met yalls club member from Surprise today, was cool guy.
> *


:uh: I THINK WET SANDING IS KOOL!!! :biggrin: I HAVE DONE IT SOOOOOOO MANY TIMES!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 10:24 PM~19635707
> *Whats crakin Mando?
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332 *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 10:28 PM~19635762
> *:biggrin: 'SUP!
> *


Not much just chillin.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 18 2011, 10:27 PM~19635748
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 10:29 PM~19635777
> *Not much just chillin.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 18 2011, 10:23 PM~19635698
> *You called Chawps fooker! Hahahaha... Chawps ain't gonna lie for you  :biggrin:
> You kno I'm fucking with ya Justin, but for reals if you were working for a shop, you would've been fired by lunchtime  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL You called him too, your right though that I do owe you guys lunch. Want me to post a pic of what yall did yesterday?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 10:37 PM~19635859
> *LOL You called him too, your right though that I do owe you guys lunch. Want me to post a pic of what yall did yesterday?
> *


No more pics of pontiacs!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 18 2011, 10:38 PM~19635871
> *No more pics of pontiacs!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

la pontiac novela :ninja:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 18 2011, 11:38 PM~19636451
> *la pontiac novela  :ninja:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, big86ben, PHXTEESHIRTS, djsire, Lunas64

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 19 2011, 06:03 AM~19637287
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19635436
> *
> 
> so what you are saying is:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 18 2011, 10:07 PM~19635513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jan 19 2011, 06:03 AM~19637287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 18 2011, 10:27 PM~19635748
> *
> *


    WAS UP ????


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Jan 19 2011, 05:03 AM~19637287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'sup Everyone! Have a good HUMPDAY!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!_


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 18 2011, 09:53 PM~19635341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thus the term bought not built comes to mind :happysad: or should i say payed for not built :biggrin: fucking justin :no: :no: 

chucky when are you getting started on your lac the shits not gonna build itself foo  i should have kept it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

fucking clowns :|


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2011, 07:59 AM~19637715
> *'sup Everyone!  Have a good HUMPDAY!
> *


Sup Arty!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2011, 07:59 AM~19637715
> *'sup Everyone!  Have a good HUMPDAY!
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN aRT bUCK! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2011, 08:53 AM~19638032
> *Sup Arty!
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 19 2011, 06:03 AM~19637287
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


:biggrin: x2!!! :thumbsup: WUT UP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 18 2011, 11:38 PM~19636451
> *la pontiac novela  :ninja:
> *


:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO ESE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 19 2011, 06:33 AM~19637335
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2011, 07:59 AM~19637715
> *'sup Everyone!  Have a good HUMPDAY!
> *


  :420: :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 19 2011, 10:14 AM~19638556
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK TRYIN TO DECIDE WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE FIRST  BUT UNTIL THEN I'M SEARCHIN LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ, any shows going down this weekin?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Jan 19 2011, 11:42 AM~19639129
> *What's up AZ, any shows going down this weekin?
> *










:cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

LOOKING FOR SOME TIRES NEW OR USED (155/80/13) IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW THXS! CANT FIND ANY ANY WHERE


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 19 2011, 09:54 AM~19638411
> *:wave: 'SUP TERMITE! uffin:
> *


Sup homie!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 18 2011, 09:21 PM~19635108
> *:biggrin: Trying real hard to get most of our cars out this summer.
> We all want to be at the yuma carshow , shit i mite have to work .
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 18 2011, 09:21 PM~19635108
> *:biggrin: Trying real hard to get most of our cars out this summer.
> We all want to be at the yuma carshow , shit i mite have to work .
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see all the knights!!!

and ya bro i will keep an eye out! :wow:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: Whats up AZ


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 19 2011, 01:28 PM~19639530
> *LOOKING FOR SOME TIRES NEW OR USED (155/80/13) IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW THXS! CANT FIND ANY ANY WHERE
> *


i got them


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 19 2011, 01:43 PM~19640116
> *i got them
> *


WHATS DA PRICE FOR A SET OF 14'S BRO??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

UPDATE










The homies from United Dreams CC Yuma, AZ will be here to party with us on Feb 5th,2011. They will also set up shop and have registration forms ready for anyone who wants to pre-reg for the Yuma Show / Hop on Feb 12th! 

















UNITED DREAMS SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Jan 19 2011, 06:33 AM~19637335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breaking my back at work


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

sup everyone :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 19 2011, 03:51 PM~19641130
> *:biggrin:
> I need a beer!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Jan 19 2011, 04:06 PM~19641293
> *sup everyone :nicoderm:
> *



Whats good homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AZSIDE. Remember back in the day when shows would host some badass bikini contest!!!! :cheesy:  discuss!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2011, 03:33 PM~19641503
> *AZSIDE. Remember back in the day when shows would host some badass bikini contest!!!!  :cheesy:   discuss!!!!
> *


I remember those......I don't really miss them though.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2011, 04:38 PM~19641552
> *I remember those......I don't really miss them though.
> *


I remember cops almost shut down the civic center show cuz them chics were getting down!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 19 2011, 03:09 PM~19640341
> *WHATS DA PRICE FOR A SET OF 14'S BRO??
> *


call me 602 3678630 el gus


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 19 2011, 12:28 PM~19639530
> *LOOKING FOR SOME TIRES NEW OR USED (155/80/13) IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW THXS! CANT FIND ANY ANY WHERE
> *




 51 st ave & ind scl rd " Firestone " last time i was there , they have
them for $ 60.00 each.. :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2011, 02:51 PM~19640663
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 19 2011, 01:23 PM~19639950
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 19 2011, 12:28 PM~19639530
> *LOOKING FOR SOME TIRES NEW OR USED (155/80/13) IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW THXS! CANT FIND ANY ANY WHERE
> *


pm sent


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 19 2011, 01:26 PM~19639964
> *Cant wait to see all the knights!!!
> 
> and ya bro i will keep an eye out! :wow:
> *




:thumbsup: Hell ya ! and we need to do a BBQ !!! both clubs..

Dats what we do best ...........drink and cook.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 19 2011, 03:42 PM~19641578
> *I remember cops almost shut down the civic center show cuz them chics were getting down!
> *


I remember this was right in front of a AZ congress man or senator? LOL


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2011, 03:38 PM~19641552
> *I remember those......I don't really miss them though.
> *


Cuz u miss the Hardbody Contests!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2011, 06:04 PM~19642821
> *Cuz u miss the Hardbody Contests!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 19 2011, 08:20 AM~19637831
> *Club Unity!!!
> *


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 19 2011, 05:08 PM~19641744
> *  51 st ave & ind scl rd " Firestone " last time i was there , they have
> them for $ 60.00 each..  :biggrin:
> *




found some lady on 35th and broadway 48 a tire mounted n balanced no tax 155/80/13

im getting 4 2marrow 4 192 mounted n balanced


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 19 2011, 06:50 PM~19642651
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *




:wave: How are things with you ?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 19 2011, 08:13 PM~19643604
> *found some lady on 35th and broadway 48 a tire mounted n balanced no tax 155/80/13
> 
> im getting 4 2marrow 4 192 mounted n balanced
> *




:thumbsup: SSwwwweeeeeeett !!!! . :biggrin: hope she has some more
this friday ...it's payday !


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 19 2011, 06:04 PM~19642821
> *Cuz u miss the Hardbody Contests!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 19 2011, 09:52 PM~19644732
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn, Im the only one up in the Az Side!!! Midnite Ninja Shift!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandini+Jan 19 2011, 04:06 PM~19641293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Roger?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup Az side?!?!?!?!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Jan 19 2011, 10:47 PM~19645500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 19 2011, 10:57 PM~19645657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Jan 19 2011, 10:47 PM~19645500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>CLUB UNITY!!!_


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

all them flyers svery day huuuuh :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i think i memmorized the shows and dates by now :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2011, 03:16 AM~19647042
> *Damn, Im the only one up in the Az Side!!! Midnite Ninja Shift!!!
> *


:wow: 'SUP MR. LUNA!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 09:42 AM~19648380
> *all them flyers svery day huuuuh  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i think i memmorized the shows and dates by now  :uh:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 20 2011, 06:08 AM~19647288
> *What up Mando?
> WTF! It was 3 in the morning Tata :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 09:42 AM~19648380
> *all them flyers svery day huuuuh  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:   i think i memmorized the shows and dates by now  :uh:
> *


YEAH AZ GONNA BE BUSY THIS YEAR. HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS PEOPLE FROM SETTING EVENTS ON DA SAME DAY.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 20 2011, 09:42 AM~19648380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think chawps was trying to say you post them flyers too much :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2011, 03:16 AM~19647042
> *Damn, Im the only one up in the Az Side!!! Midnite Ninja Shift!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 20 2011, 11:43 AM~19649440
> *i think chawps was trying to say you post them flyers too much  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW BUT I ONLY DO IT ONCE A WEEK AND THEY GET LOST AFTER A WEEK OF PAGES. SO NOW I GOT TO DO IT TWICE A WEEK CUZ AGAIN TWO SHOWS WERE SET UP ON DA SAME DAY.  

PLUS I GET REQUESTS TO DO IT TOO. OH! AND IF I FORGET TO POST SOMEONES FLYER I HEAR ABOUT IT.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 20 2011, 08:20 AM~19647872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 20 2011, 01:24 PM~19650253
> *Whats up Danny!
> beer me
> Bullshit!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 20 2011, 01:24 PM~19650253
> *Whats up Danny!
> beer me
> Bullshit!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i know this is kinda corny but im a dad,,, and i know alot of you on here are too

so here it goes..

had to go to court today for my 14 year old son, was so worried that they were gona keep his butt. but thank you LORD,
they let him come home. 
been stressin so much  

but a friend sent me this ,,, she really made my day..

So if you love ur kids like i do... take a second...  






this is what lifes about az side!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 20 2011, 04:10 PM~19651715
> *i know this is kinda corny but im a dad,,, and i know alot of you on here are too
> 
> so here it goes..
> ...


Damn!!!!! Now that's what's up homie


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2011, 03:16 AM~19647042
> *Damn, Im the only one up in the Az Side!!! Midnite Ninja Shift!!!
> *


sorry tata.... only da older folks like to get up early...........lol j/k





by 3:16 i'm at work already thinking about lunch time


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 20 2011, 04:39 PM~19651994
> *Damn!!!!!  Now that's what's up homie
> *


YA BRO IT AINT EASY BUT HAVING MY BOYS ,,,,,,WUDNT CHANGE IT FOR THE WORLD... TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS...
BUT ON A LIGHTER NOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW MANY :biggrin: CHEVYS GONA BE AT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 20 2011, 04:51 PM~19652104
> *sorry tata.... only da older folks like to get up early...........lol j/k
> by 3:16 i'm at work already thinking about lunch time
> *


DAM HOMIE I USED TO WORK THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT..

AT 3 OCLOCK IT WAS LUNCHTIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 20 2011, 04:10 PM~19651715
> *i know this is kinda corny but im a dad,,, and i know alot of you on here are too
> 
> so here it goes..
> ...



Glad everything worked out bro! Family first always!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 05:47 PM~19652568
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
is that the car you had the substitute sander workin on while you were drinkin your coke and freestyling!!!

cuz it looks dope! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 20 2011, 06:11 PM~19652760
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> is that the car you had the substitute sander workin on while you were drinkin your coke and freestyling!!!
> 
> ...


Thats the car but no substitute sander untill next time, then I can kickback , drink coca-cola and bust some rymes.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 06:32 PM~19652967
> *Thats the car but no substitute sander untill next time, then I can kickback , drink coca-cola and busta rymes.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hows your day today Art? All I did was go by the car shops and to lunch with Chawps , Joe and Chucky since I owed them lunch.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 06:39 PM~19653047
> *Hiows your day today Art? All I did was go by the Chawp Shop and Modern Arte and to lunch with Chawps , Joe and Chucky, we ate some bomb ass carne at place called ta cabron.
> *



stress ful day justin..... had to deal with my youngin,,
found out last nite i have to work all weekend..
but i had to pull rank and grab my boss by the shirt and say...
<span style='color:blue'>
CHEVYS THAT IS... :biggrin: 

SO I STILL GOT A JOB :wow: 

ONLY CAUSE HES MY BRO!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 20 2011, 06:56 PM~19653234
> *stress ful day justin..... had to deal with my youngin,,
> found out last nite i have to work all weekend..
> but i had to pull rank and grab my boss by the shirt and say...
> ...


LOL. Thats cool, Im trying to get my car done enough to bring out in time for the show but not sure itll be done by then or not.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 20 2011, 04:10 PM~19651715
> *i know this is kinda corny but im a dad,,, and i know alot of you on here are too
> 
> so here it goes..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2011, 05:50 PM~19652590
> *Glad everything worked out bro! Family first always!
> *


X 870


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:uh: THAT DID NOT WORK............  FUK IT.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Viva El Chevy I'm meen los chevys QUE NO Art Loks mi brother from another mother but the same "IDENTITY" familia


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin az side?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat's up justin u chillin u coming down or wat bro


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> stress ful day justin..... had to deal with my youngin,,
> found out last nite i have to work all weekend..
> but i had to pull rank and grab my boss by the shirt and say...
> <span style='color:blue'>
> ...


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Art Bro its ok to cry ur still my carnal but dnt cry. On sat ok ........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 20 2011, 08:32 PM~19654319
> *Art Bro its ok to cry ur still my cranal but dnt cry. On sat ok  ........
> *


He might cry because no nissans allowed, only chevy cars.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats Crackin El Azteca?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> =Identity Original,Jan 20 2011, 08:23 PM~19654218]
> 
> 
> > stress ful day justin..... had to deal with my youngin,,
> ...


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 19 2011, 12:28 PM~19639530
> *LOOKING FOR SOME TIRES NEW OR USED (155/80/13) IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW THXS! CANT FIND ANY ANY WHERE
> *


Unity Prospect aka goose has all 4 new $220 installed 602-367-8630


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 18 2011, 04:22 PM~19632066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ese culito quiere verga!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 10:44 PM~19655906
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 20 2011, 10:45 PM~19655918
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Randy, Whats crakin?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Why cant you post plan joe?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 10:46 PM~19655930
> *Thanks Randy, Whats crakin?
> *



just got home and you :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just playing on LIL and trying to build my post count :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 10:50 PM~19656000
> *Just playing on LIL and trying to build my post count  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

T&A mother fuckers hahaha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

img]http://www.subirporno.com/files/galeria/2/dd34ba7dd11b2b939681fbb68f36c868/imagen07.jpg[/img]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:38 AM~19657144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up tata?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2011, 05:18 PM~19652824
> *This one dedicated to the whole family, past and present! One year down, a lifetime to go!
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER BIGMANDOAZ.COM MASTERPIECE  

IFFI

'84 AND BACK FOR MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 04:34 AM~19657603
> *Whats up tata?
> *


Sup Unity "Beer Me" Mikey! Jus got off work, checkin out Justins "Thick Ass Thursday" Pics! :biggrin: 
You coming by Saturday fo rthe Chevy Event?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 05:46 AM~19657629
> *Sup Unity "Beer Me" Mikey! Jus got off work, checkin out Justins "Thick Ass Thursday" Pics!  :biggrin:
> You coming by Saturday fo rthe Chevy Event?
> *


you know it! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:38 AM~19657144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 06:10 PM~19652756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 05:42 AM~19657625
> *ANOTHER BIGMANDOAZ.COM MASTERPIECE
> 
> IFFI
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 05:42 AM~19657625
> *ANOTHER BIGMANDOAZ.COM MASTERPIECE
> 
> IFFI
> ...


Damn I'm on this video I feel special :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 21 2011, 07:43 AM~19658051
> *
> Club Unity!!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 11:28 PM~19657077
> *img]http://www.subirporno.com/files/galeria/2/dd34ba7dd11b2b939681fbb68f36c868/imagen07.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


DAmn Justin, you finally posted something good.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 21 2011, 08:05 AM~19658167
> *DAmn Justin, you finally posted something good.
> *


WE MIGHT HAVE A NEW KING.
LONG LIVE THE KING! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 06:10 PM~19652756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING BAD ASS JUSTIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > stress ful day justin..... had to deal with my youngin,,
> > found out last nite i have to work all weekend..
> > but i had to pull rank and grab my boss by the shirt and say...
> >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 20 2011, 08:01 PM~19653950
> *Viva El Chevy I'm meen los chevys QUE NO Art Loks  mi brother from another mother but the same "IDENTITY" familia
> *


are we gona show you :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 08:34 PM~19654341
> *He might cry because no nissans allowed, only chevy cars.
> *


its ok i think i still got one of the coolest work trucks in az :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2011, 08:43 PM~19654457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam you too!!!

we supposed to be brothas man :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 21 2011, 12:38 AM~19657144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 11:43 AM~19659544
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 12:04 PM~19659734
> *
> *


WHATS UP ART?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 11:43 AM~19659544
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

THIS IS FOR 6YEAR OLD MIKENZIE ADAMS-KNIGHT .WHO HAD TO HAVE A LEG AMPUTATED. THE MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO HELP HER GET A PROSTHESIS. AND MEDICAL BILLS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 12:04 PM~19659734
> *
> *


:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 12:32 PM~19659972
> *WHATS UP ART?
> *


cant call it homie..... gotta bust my ass so i can be out there tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!

be back later!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2011, 12:41 PM~19660049
> *:scrutinize: :wave:
> *


mr slayer!!!
gona see you out ther manana???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Jan 21 2011, 12:39 PM~19660033
> *THIS IS FOR 6YEAR OLD MIKENZIE ADAMS-KNIGHT .WHO HAD TO HAVE A LEG AMPUTATED. THE MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO HELP HER GET A PROSTHESIS. AND MEDICAL BILLS.
> 
> 
> ...


dam,,,, some real chet there! :happysad:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Art loks u da man in ur hard body truck,,, that lil truck is u bro,,, And u the only one in az side that has a white hard body that can get off the ground on 3 batt ke no carnal u da man I don't care wat anybody says U DA MAN bro. Oh I need a favor hehehe j/k bro u da man


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup og az side?!?!?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 21 2011, 01:13 PM~19660352
> *Art loks u da man in ur hard body truck,,, that lil truck is u bro,,, And u the only one in az side that has a white hard body that can get off the ground on 3 batt  ke no carnal u da man I don't care wat anybody says U DA MAN bro. Oh I need a favor hehehe j/k bro u da man
> *


dont be spreadin rumors..... i know you saw that but it is what it is... anyways,,, i need a favor too :biggrin: !!

and i aint the man i just kick it with em :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 21 2011, 12:38 PM~19660025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUT YOUR ELBOW INTO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 21 2011, 01:16 PM~19660378
> *Wazzup og az side?!?!?
> *


WHATS UP?


----------



## ESE COOLIDGE (Jan 21, 2011)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 21 2011, 12:13 PM~19660352
> *Art loks u da man in ur hard body truck,,, that lil truck is u bro,,, And u the only one in az side that has a white hard body that can get off the ground on 3 batt  ke no carnal u da man I don't care wat anybody says U DA MAN bro. Oh I need a favor hehehe j/k bro u da man
> *


Sounds like Chevy need to learn the word........"No ****"!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hey NO **** carnal NO **** chevy's don't swing that way


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 21 2011, 02:44 PM~19660957
> *Hey NO **** carnal NO **** chevy's don't swing that way
> *


LUNAS CHEVY DOES! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE COOLIDGE_@Jan 21 2011, 02:28 PM~19660864
> *WHAT UP AZ
> *


WELCOME TO AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Need Lowriders bad at this events!!!!!!!_ :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 11:29 AM~19659446
> *its ok i think i still got one of the coolest work trucks in az :biggrin:
> *


indeed it is


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 21 2011, 09:50 AM~19658742
> *:0 :0 :0 YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING BAD ASS JUSTIN! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats going on AZ SIDE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST TIME FOR THE BEER DANCE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 04:15 PM~19661609
> *ALMOST TIME FOR THE BEER DANCE!
> *


Put it on youtube :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 21 2011, 04:16 PM~19661618
> *Put it on youtube  :biggrin:
> *


ITS X RATED :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 03:15 PM~19661609
> *ALMOST TIME FOR THE BEER DANCE!
> *


Gonna have a few Budlites and clean up the Homo64 as you call it now Puto!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 05:09 PM~19662065
> *Gonna have a few Budlites and clean up the Homo64 as you call it now Puto!!!
> *


you got tata!!! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ I AM LOOKING FOR A LOCAL CAR CLUB PLAQUE MAKER THAT MAKES MOLDED PLAQUES ANYBODY GOT ANY INFO THANKS!!


TTT!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Sep 30 2010, 11:35 PM~18708812
> *Here are some pics of plaques I have made.
> I have been doing plaques for about 7 yrs
> These are traditional sand cast Lowrider plaques and Traditional Hotrod plaques also.Some are coppies of  original plaques  and some are from complete new setups made by me.Currenty I have several plaque projects in the works, i will post pics as they come along.
> ...


Found this in Lowrider general!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call...These are some of the clubs that have confirmed for the United Dreams car Show Feb 12, 2011....Biggest show in southern az!!!

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex

Majestics cc-Kingman, Az 
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE! Just some info for tomorrow. Roll in at 2pm. Beer permit obtained. No glass containers allowed. All we ask, is after you park your cars, please turn off your stereos. This way car stereo sounds do not interfere with film crew sound. Members from Identity C.C. will be assisting with moving in cars into the reserved parking lot. CHEVROLET makes and models will only be allowed, elco, montes, impalas etc. If you dont have a chevy, jump in your homies "Chevy" and roll out to the event.  We hope to see all of the AZSIDE Chevys out there tomorrow. This films entire lowrider segment will be filmed at Encanto! 


Again, I want to thank everybody for the support you have shown me over the years. Im happy to be apart of this project and very excited I could invite all the AZSIDE to take this trip with me! See everyone at Encanto Tomorrow!!!!

BigMando  



Clubs confirmed for Jan 22, 2011

Society CC Mesa, Arizona
Lifestyle CC Los Angeles, California
Identity CC Arizona 
Majestics CC Phoenix, Arizona
USO CC Phoenix, Arizona
Phoeniquera Classics Phoenix, Arizona
Unity CC, Phoenix, Arizona
Phoenix Riderz CC Phoenix, Arizona
Imperials CC Phoenix, Arizona
Techniques CC Arizona


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 06:55 PM~19662755
> *Found this in Lowrider general!
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OU I HAD FORGOT ABOUT THIS GUY I JUST DONT MEMBER IF HE IS LOCAL THANKS I WILL PM HIM AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 05:09 PM~19662065
> *Gonna have a few Budlites and clean up the Homo64 as you call it now Puto!!!
> *


There is no **** in beer!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 02:15 PM~19660818
> *WHATS UP?
> *




:biggrin: Mike if you know anybody that wants to buy your old
monte carlo { the black one } it's gong forsale for $ 5,000.00.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19663967
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


feelin good huh bro :naughty: :naughty: 
and thats a no **** for da homos!

im just closing my doors and headin home.... been a long day!


next stop liquor store for a lil bottle of ripple! :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: My bad { GOING FORSALE } :banghead: I hate when that happens


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 21 2011, 09:17 PM~19664008
> *:biggrin:  Mike if you know anybody that wants to buy your old
> monte carlo { the black one }  it's gong forsale for $ 5,000.00.
> 
> ...



:banghead: :banghead: { GOING FORSALE !!! } Slip of da keyboard !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 09:17 PM~19664009
> *feelin good huh bro :naughty: :naughty:
> and thats a no **** for da homos!
> 
> ...



:loco: :loco: :loco: No ripple ! BUDLITE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 21 2011, 09:25 PM~19664059
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  No ripple !  BUDLITE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that too!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Whats going on Ricky ..... :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 09:30 PM~19664103
> *that too!
> *



:biggrin: too 3 4 5 6 30 pack !! :rofl:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Hello Mr Luna . :nicoderm:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 21 2011, 09:37 PM~19664148
> *What up!
> *



:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Yo this is for all az side I personal want to apologize for hector being a fool. Lol I tried to tell him but he is digging his self a nice lil grave for y'all to barry him in. I don't think he's all there lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 21 2011, 09:40 PM~19664168
> *Yo this is for all az side I personal want to apologize for hector being a fool. Lol I tried to tell him but he is digging his self a nice lil grave for y'all to barry him in. I don't think he's all there lol
> *



:rofl: :rofl: HHAAAAAAA !!!! Hector lost it , back in da 80's LOL.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah but he is a fool the club haas love for unity, identity, ect.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly+Jan 21 2011, 09:40 PM~19664168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont even worry about it homie! You cool with us! :thumbsup: When you see Mike, tell him I said whats up! Him and his lady with the Betty Boop real cool people!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 21 2011, 07:04 PM~19662827
> *Roll Call...These are some of the clubs that have confirmed for the United Dreams car Show Feb 12, 2011....Biggest show in southern az!!!
> 
> Identity cc-Phx, Az
> ...



Cant wait homie


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

cant wait for the yuma show, It's going to be off the hook.
I just hope I dont get my head cut off by the cartels :tears: :burn:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 21 2011, 08:47 PM~19664234
> *Yeah but he is a fool the club haas love for unity, identity, ect.
> *


Thanks Bro! Appreciate the love. Peace


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 10:36 PM~19664691
> *Thanks Bro! Appreciate the love. Peace
> *


Yo wtf Luna, it's past your bedtime! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 21 2011, 08:38 PM~19664153
> *:wave:  Hello Mr Luna .  :nicoderm:
> *


Sup Bro, How You Been? All is good at the Luna Casa and the Identity Family!
have a looooong day ahead of us manana! :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Kewl. Yeah we will be at oso park sunday. Old school is throwing that memorial thing for joby, and we throwing a lil bbq n stuff so maybe will see some of y'all out there. : )


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

But shit all u az chevy riders have a good time 2marrow at the chevy thing. I can't ride got a stinkin lincoln.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Every body is wecome to come manana to encanto but only chevy rides will be in that one parking lot bro there still 2 more parking lots to fill que no c u all there good nite az


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Og aiight maybe I'll roll out to check it out!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2011, 09:37 PM~19664699
> *Yo wtf Luna, it's past your bedtime! :biggrin:
> *


Foo, remember Im on the Midnite Ninja Shift now!! 4 -10's off Fri, Sat n Sun!!!
im awake til the morning!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Az all are wecome to come let's have a good time like we did back in the 90s and cruz el encanto park and c. All the rides that come put to show love come 1 come all to the park.............................IDENTITY.C.C.AND FAMILY....


----------



## sixtripin (Aug 12, 2009)

do you know what parking lot they are using tomaro :biggrin: ?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

North one for the chevys and the rest for our non chevys like mine lol bro


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hi Az side u all ready for today???????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 22 2011, 12:29 AM~19665281
> *Foo, remember Im on the Midnite Ninja Shift now!! 4 -10's off Fri, Sat n Sun!!!
> im awake til the morning!!!
> *


I cant believe you working the midnight shift...I know how you like to kick people out your party's at 10PM :biggrin: ......and to work those hours :wow: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 21 2011, 09:17 PM~19664008
> *:biggrin:  Mike if you know anybody that wants to buy your old
> monte carlo { the black one }  it's gong forsale for $ 5,000.00.
> 
> ...


i do were is it?


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

SUP AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 22 2011, 03:55 AM~19665683
> *i do were is it?
> *


Good deal jump on it mike


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 21 2011, 07:52 AM~19658094
> *Damn I'm on this video I feel special  :biggrin:
> *


You are special cabron! Special Ed :roflmao: Puro fart homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 21 2011, 09:40 PM~19664168
> *Yo this is for all az side I personal want to apologize for hector being a fool. Lol I tried to tell him but he is digging his self a nice lil grave for y'all to barry him in. I don't think he's all there lol
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 21 2011, 09:43 PM~19664198
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  HHAAAAAAA !!!!  Hector lost it , back in da 80's  LOL.
> *


Yeah.....
I did alot of crazy things in my life.....
but now i'am trying to make up for it. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this sux had to come into work ,,,,,, dam truck aint even here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Be safe out there homie's.....
Much luv........_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 21 2011, 09:47 PM~19664234
> *Yeah but he is a fool the club haas love for unity, identity, ect.
> *


Its all good! We got love for you guys to! 
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2011, 10:17 AM~19666672
> *:twak:
> *


dam hector you got a president in the making there :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 22 2011, 10:27 AM~19666723
> *Its all good! We got love for you guys to!
> :biggrin:
> *


mike how come you aint out at the park :dunno:
     
i got cald in said there was a truck here that wasnt supposed to be here till monday,,,
and the mofo took off, he supposed to come back!!
this fuckin sux donkey ballz


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 22 2011, 10:31 AM~19666755
> *dam hector you got a president in the making there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Club Unity!!!_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2011, 10:23 AM~19666706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good time all you chevy riders!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2011, 02:00 AM~19665546
> *I cant believe you working the midnight shift...I know how you like to kick people out your party's at 10PM :biggrin: ......and to work those hours :wow:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 12:43 PM~19660069
> *mr slayer!!!
> gona see you out ther manana???
> *


:dunno: I DON'T THINK SO CARNAL  I GOT A PREVIOUS ENGAGEMENT I AM GOING TO AROUND THE SAME TIME!  HAVE FUN OUT THERE THOUGH!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 21 2011, 02:02 PM~19660747
> *:biggrin: whats good mando?
> PUT YOUR ELBOW INTO IT! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: JUS' CHILLIN' HOMIE! uffin: SO WHAT UP WITH YOUR OLD MONTE?????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*Anything goin on tomorrow Sunday the 23 ?*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB UNITY!!!!!_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that came out to Encanto park for the 100 years of Chevy. It was a great turn out.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 22 2011, 03:55 AM~19665683
> *i do were is it?
> *



 The guy that has the car said he would bring it to my house.
so i can post it up on here...I will let you know when i have the car.. :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2011, 10:20 AM~19666687
> *Yeah.....
> I did alot of crazy things in my life.....
> but now i'am trying to make up for it. :biggrin:
> *



:twak: Well then stop fucking up :rofl: L O L !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 10:39 PM~19664709
> *Sup Bro, How You Been? All is good at the Luna Casa and the Identity Family!
> have a looooong day ahead of us manana! :biggrin:
> *






:rofl: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

finally goin home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bee along day and still got to work manana!!!
glad the chevy thing went well!!
nite az side!


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Whats up AZ side! Had a great time at the event today. Seen a lot of nice rides out there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 22 2011, 07:17 PM~19669569
> *:twak:  Well then stop fucking up  :rofl:  L O L !!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2011, 05:26 PM~19668875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is badass


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 21 2011, 02:27 PM~19659433
> *dam........................ :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: </span>
> <img src=\'http://www.deskpicture.com/DPs/Miscellaneous/AtomicBlast.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>A bomb is one of G towns finest tattoo and body piercing shops check us out at 5413 w glendale ave or hit us up at 623-399-6482 mention your bighomies and get the hook up!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

any one here going to the yuma show? I'll see you guys there! it's on an crackin' big AZ in the house!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 22 2011, 09:28 PM~19670211
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 22 2011, 09:52 PM~19670814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Was a good day to day seen a lot of the homies and a lot of bad ass rides that are top of the line big props to big homie frank driving the yellow regal gas hopping like no other good job big homie and to all who came to support AZ at its time to shine and all so to all the homies who couldn't make it there its ok there will be other event bro's its koo....thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out today Was the shhh in az at encanto


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

CHEVY SHOOT


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Jan 22 2011, 10:38 AM~19666788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


koo :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

unity1963
WAS UP CUZZIN ???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

"cuz i find myself in the place where im last seen"

thats a quote from a song!

im here at work again az side not that all you day offers give a care,, enjoy the day and have a cold one for me2

tequila and coffe for me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, money addiction, JM0NEY

what up homie long time no see :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 23 2011, 08:46 AM~19672676
> *damn that sucks
> beer me
> dont know?  :biggrin:
> ...



ya but if dont make this extra money i aint gonna be able to pay all the fines tata be hiitin a playa wit :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Yes this is his ramfla......_


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 21 2011, 10:15 PM~19664519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this foo is funny as hell!! you gotta watch all his other stuff


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 23 2011, 10:58 AM~19673552
> *
> *


whats up chawps?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone hitting the South up tonight ? USO having there meeting at LongWongs then Cruising from there


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jus rolled out of bed from a long day yesterday!!! 

I gatta say "it was a good day"!!!!

Thanks to all the Clubs and Solo riders that came out to the park to support BigMando on the Chevy Documentary! The Film Crew was amazed!!!
Thanks Az Side! :biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2011, 10:23 AM~19666706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i see this video?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 23 2011, 11:57 AM~19674094
> *Jus rolled out of bed from a long day yesterday!!!
> 
> I gatta say "it was a good day"!!!!
> ...


YES IT WAS A GOOD DAY  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jan 23 2011, 12:15 PM~19674226
> *YES IT WAS A GOOD DAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Jan 23 2011, 12:07 PM~19674180
> *where can i see this video?
> *


it will be aired nation wide on PBS in october. Film crew will contact me when its ready and then I'll let everyone know when to tune in!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

And a 1







and a 2








and a 3







and a 4









REMEMBER! STRETCHING IS ALWAYS GOOD FOR THE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 23 2011, 11:57 AM~19674094
> *Jus rolled out of bed from a long day yesterday!!!
> 
> I gatta say "it was a good day"!!!!
> ...



Yes it was! AZSIDE again I thank everyone who showed up to the film event yesterday! Everyone came out and repp'd the AZSIDE real big! Talking with the film crew and they were amazed to see all the clubs and all of the beautiful lowriders we have out here in az! BIG THANKS to Chalio for bringing out his Monte and showing New York how its done! Yesterday we had over 100 cars in attendance!!! Found out that the hotrods only had about 20 or so to rep themselves!!!!! 100 lowriders over 20 rods was badass!!!! 

THANK YOU ARIZONA for all the love (no ****) and support you have given me! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I want to thank my Identity CC Family for all their hard work with assisting with moving cars into the park! They are a badass family, and one hell of a team when it comes to things like this!!!! Also special thanks to Motorsports Showcase for all their hard work and dedication to ensure this event went down with no problems! :thumbsup: Thanks to Lowrider Magazine for covering this event! Also thanks to The City of PHX Film Office, and the Parks and Rec Dept for letting us bring lowriders back to Encanto for this special event!!!!! Yesterday was a great day!!!!!!


AZSIDE TTMFT !!!!!   


BigMando


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> :wave: 'SUP HOMIE
> NOT SHIT JUST CHILLIN GETTING READY FOR MAY ....HOW U DOIN


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jan 23 2011, 09:24 AM~19672874
> *unity1963
> WAS UP CUZZIN ???
> *


Sup hoe


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 23 2011, 04:20 PM~19675894
> *
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> > :wave: 'SUP HOMIE
> > NOT SHIT JUST CHILLIN GETTING READY FOR MAY ....HOW U DOIN
> 
> 
> SAME CHIT HERE! :biggrin: I AM GLAD THAT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IS IN MAY!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 23 2011, 12:29 PM~19674327
> *it will be aired nation wide on PBS in october. Film crew will contact me when its ready and then I'll let everyone know when to tune in!
> *


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19675999
> *:cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP!!!! :wave:
> *


'sup homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup homies


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jan 23 2011, 04:13 PM~19675830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA ME 2 BIG TIME


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 23 2011, 12:48 PM~19674505
> *Yes it was! AZSIDE again I thank everyone who showed up to the film event yesterday! Everyone came out and repp'd the AZSIDE real big! Talking with the film crew and they were amazed to see all the clubs and all of the beautiful lowriders we have out here in az! BIG THANKS to Chalio for bringing out his Monte and showing New York how its done! Yesterday we had over 100 cars in attendance!!! Found out that the hotrods only had about 20 or so to rep themselves!!!!! 100 lowriders over 20 rods was badass!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU ARIZONA for all the love (no ****) and support you have given me!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I want to thank my Identity CC Family for all their hard work with assisting with moving cars into the park! They are a badass family, and one hell of a team when it comes to things like this!!!! Also special thanks to Motorsports Showcase for all their hard work and dedication to ensure this event went down with no problems!  :thumbsup: Thanks to Lowrider Magazine for covering this event! Also thanks to The City of PHX Film Office, and the Parks and Rec Dept for letting us bring lowriders back to Encanto for this special event!!!!! Yesterday was a great day!!!!!!
> ...


Sounds like it waz a good turn out. We had my sons birthday party so we didn't t make it


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 23 2011, 11:47 AM~19674021
> *Anyone hitting the South up tonight ? USO having there meeting at LongWongs then Cruising from there
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Knights Image Car Club Will Be There :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Jan 23 2011, 02:29 AM~19672078
> *
> 
> 
> ...








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

Im sure you all have herd it already. but i am the new proud owner of this bad ass hopper. i cant wait to bring it out to have some fun with it.... 


KNIGHTS IMAGE BUMPER SMASHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 22 2011, 11:46 AM~19667122
> *Club Unity!!!
> *


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 06:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 were u at? I'll go bumper to bumper with ya! :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Jan 23 2011, 02:29 AM~19672078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I was going to go too, but couldnt get no info about it. Atleast a homie won it


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 06:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Can'twait to see it in action again. U sale the cutty


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 23 2011, 06:42 PM~19677005
> *were u at? I'll go bumper to bumper with ya! :biggrin:
> *


ill be at the yuma show. you gonna go???


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 23 2011, 07:14 PM~19677353
> *Can'twait to see it in action again. U sale the cutty
> *


not yet im waiting for my brother to buy the cutty. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Kewl bro well congrats on that regal its a beast lol.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 07:15 PM~19677368
> *ill be at the yuma show. you gonna go???
> *



Ya, I'll be there, single pump in the house


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 06:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 06:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: big it on


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 06:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lets play


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats crack AZ .....2011 SHOWTIME :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 23 2011, 05:12 PM~19676302
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA HOMIE! :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 23 2011, 07:34 PM~19677545
> *Kewl bro well congrats on that regal its a beast lol.
> *



THaNKS homie. Yeah ima have lots of fun with this beast


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 23 2011, 07:49 PM~19677696
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: lets play
> *




YEZZIR LET'S PLAY. Have some fun.


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 23 2011, 07:43 PM~19677642
> *Ya, I'll be there, single pump in the house
> *




SWEEEEEEEET. Mine is single pump too.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 23 2011, 09:58 PM~19679064
> *:biggrin: AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA HOMIE! :drama: :drama:
> *


ya somos dos :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 23 2011, 11:29 PM~19679799
> *
> *


 :wave: sup wey


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 23 2011, 09:58 PM~19679064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sapening homies


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

What no Mike yet :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 24 2011, 05:46 AM~19680619
> *What no Mike yet :biggrin:
> *


Im here! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 23 2011, 11:12 PM~19679680
> *ya somos dos  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: YA DIJISTES GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Jan 23 2011, 11:29 PM~19679799
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 23 2011, 11:45 PM~19679928
> *Was sapening homies
> *


:cheesy: NUTHIN' MUCH TERMITE uffin: WA'SAPPNIN WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

mornin' everyone


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az. How was central last night


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 24 2011, 07:33 AM~19680885
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Club Unity!!!!
> *


beer me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > > UPDATE
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 24 2011, 10:41 AM~19682521
> *Swing on by!!!!
> *


What's up Mamon! I had a good yardsale this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 23 2011, 11:57 AM~19674094
> *Jus rolled out of bed from a long day yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dam i hated too miss this but sounds like it was a succuess!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:06 AM~19682688
> *dam i hated too miss this but sounds like it was a succuess!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x1000!

We had to miss this event also......by the time I finished my obligation, It was late.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 23 2011, 12:48 PM~19674505
> *Yes it was! AZSIDE again I thank everyone who showed up to the film event yesterday! Everyone came out and repp'd the AZSIDE real big! Talking with the film crew and they were amazed to see all the clubs and all of the beautiful lowriders we have out here in az! BIG THANKS to Chalio for bringing out his Monte and showing New York how its done! Yesterday we had over 100 cars in attendance!!! Found out that the hotrods only had about 20 or so to rep themselves!!!!! 100 lowriders over 20 rods was badass!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU ARIZONA for all the love (no ****) and support you have given me!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I want to thank my Identity CC Family for all their hard work with assisting with moving cars into the park! They are a badass family, and one hell of a team when it comes to things like this!!!! Also special thanks to Motorsports Showcase for all their hard work and dedication to ensure this event went down with no problems!  :thumbsup: Thanks to Lowrider Magazine for covering this event! Also thanks to The City of PHX Film Office, and the Parks and Rec Dept for letting us bring lowriders back to Encanto for this special event!!!!! Yesterday was a great day!!!!!!
> ...



damn mando thats some cool chet...
im upset i had to miss. 
but at the drop of the dime i got to do this,,, im on call like your blazer!!! 24/7
so its something i got to deal with... but even though i wasnt there my family was!!!!!!!
MY LIL SISTER WENT AND SHE SAID IT WAS PACKED SO MANY BEAUTIFUL CARS AND THEY HAD JUST SHUT THE GATES CAUSE IT WAS FULL!!
and thats whats up!!!

IDENTITY TTMFT!!

AND AZ SIDE....JUST THINK WHEN THAT DOCUMENTARY COMES OUT. NATIONWIDE IS GONNA SEE HOW WE DO IT HERE!!!

AND THATS DA TRUTH RUTH! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 24 2011, 12:14 PM~19682745
> *x1000!
> 
> We had to miss this event also......by the time I finished my obligation, It was late.
> *


WTF MR BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
THE CUBE DIDNT MAKE IT  
MAN THATS A BAD  ASS CHEVY AZ RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I WAS JUST GETTIN READY TO HEAD OUT THE DOOR WHEN I GOT A DAMN CALL BOUT A TRUCK HERE AT WORKK, I WORKED FROM 10 TILL 8PM.
AND YESTADAY 10 TILL A LIL AFTER 6..


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 07:15 PM~19677368
> *ill be at the yuma show. you gonna go???
> *



sup knights image.....United DReams cc yuma, az appreciates ur support......see you homies down here in a few weeks...... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2011, 08:42 AM~19681218
> *:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


what up Mando :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 12:18 PM~19682769
> *sup knights image.....United DReams cc yuma, az appreciates ur support......see you homies down here in a few weeks...... :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Time to have fun !! Hope to have a few beers with you
homies ..


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I can't wait its going to be a good day


> > > > UPDATE
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> > > > UPDATE
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > ...


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

What up MR.ART LOKS


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: Good afternoon to everybody !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 24 2011, 02:35 PM~19683926
> *What up MR.ART LOKS
> *


just online gettin ready to order :0 one of these







,,cuz i just got my ass :0 chewed out cause we aint done  
no ****..



im here at work tired and thirsty than a mofo!


whats good homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 23 2011, 07:49 PM~19677696
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: lets play
> *






:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 24 2011, 02:36 PM~19683937
> *:rofl:  :rofl: Good afternoon to everybody !!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats happening bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 24 2011, 08:49 AM~19681253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup fellas and everyone else


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 24 2011, 02:50 PM~19684040
> *Sup fellas andeveryone else
> *


:scrutinize: 



what up Mt T!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 24 2011, 03:01 PM~19684142
> *:scrutinize:
> what up Mt T!!!!!!!!
> *


Just working away homie....you?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I think my bro Art loks needs a beer or 2 or 3 or wth a 12pack to get mellow


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 24 2011, 03:07 PM~19684191
> *Just working away homie....you?
> *


bout to go get lunch,,,, havent eatin yet....


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 12:18 PM~19682769
> *sup knights image.....United DReams cc yuma, az appreciates ur support......see you homies down here in a few weeks...... :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY in the HEEZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, El Azteca 85 Buick, Identity Original


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 24 2011, 02:50 PM~19684040
> *Sup fellas and everyone else
> *


WHAT UP TERMITE?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:17 AM~19682765
> *WTF MR BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
> THE CUBE DIDNT MAKE IT
> MAN THATS A BAD   ASS CHEVY AZ RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Nope the Cube did not make it....

Thanks for the compliment Brotha! Sucks you did not get to go either. Congrats to all the AZ low lows that go to go though! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

ok my power windows go up hell of slow, just replaced the motors and not really a big difference. Anyone else know how to fix? got an 86 monte


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 24 2011, 04:29 PM~19684936
> *Nope the Cube did not make it....
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Brotha!  Sucks you did not get to go either.  Congrats to all the AZ low lows that go to go though! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 24 2011, 04:49 PM~19685154
> *ok my power windows go up hell of slow, just replaced the motors and not really a big difference. Anyone else know how to fix? got an 86 monte
> *


Spray Your Window Tracks With WD 40,It Worked On My 86 Cutlass


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19684979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass video righ there!!!!


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit right there homie! keep up the good work, great job!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 24 2011, 04:28 PM~19684930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's up AZ side!!!
Hopefully everyone had a chance to check out the premier issue. If not go to>>>
www.lowlifemagazine.com
The FEB issue will be done soon so keep checking back.
I need rides to shoot for the March issue so if you want to be a part of LLM hit me up. If someone has a super clean ride that's GREEN I want one for the cover to rep march! Message me on here or>>>>>
[email protected]


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19684979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :biggrin: bad azz video 
:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: uffin: 
i couldnt' make it........
and i get to watch all the 
ridez that were there :thumbsup: 
keep postin more video


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2011, 06:03 PM~19685830
> *badass video righ there!!!!
> *


x 64 :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 06:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: nice homie bad azz


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19687024
> *:thumbsup:  :wow: nice homie bad azz
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

NEXT HEEL'S & WHEEL'S SHOW WILL BE IN LATE MARCH EARLY APRIL


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone know of a good powdercoater that does kandy powdercoat? The shop I used to use went out of business


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ARIZA70, moyamike, rudyrangel, la familia c.c. Az, LIL 71, BIGBOO475365 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 24 2011, 07:24 PM~19686779
> *hell yea  :biggrin: bad azz video
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot:  uffin:
> i couldnt' make it........
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 24 2011, 02:23 PM~19683824
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Time to have fun !! Hope to have a few beers with you
> homies ..
> *



you know it $1 beers at the after party homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*DUE TO MY AUNT PASSING AWAY SATURDAY I HAVE MOVED THE DATE FOR THE OG BARBEQUE AND KICKBACK TO APRIL 16TH. FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY. *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19688826
> *DUE TO MY AUNT PASSING AWAY SATURDAY I HAVE MOVED THE DATE FOR THE OG BARBEQUE AND KICKBACK TO APRIL 16TH. FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY.
> *


My condolences to you and yours for the loss of your aunt.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19688826
> *DUE TO MY AUNT PASSING AWAY SATURDAY I HAVE MOVED THE DATE FOR THE OG BARBEQUE AND KICKBACK TO APRIL 16TH. FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY.
> *


 SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR TIA :angel: ME AND MY FAMILIA WILL HAVE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA IN OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19687292
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP JUSTIN! :wave: DID YOU WORK ON YOUR RANFLA TODAY?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19689468
> *:biggrin: 'SUP JUSTIN! :wave: DID YOU WORK ON YOUR RANFLA TODAY?
> *


No, Just waiting for the striper to be ready. How was your day?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19688791
> *you know it $1 beers at the after party homie..... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 IS THERE GONNA BE $1 CORONAS!?!?!?!?!?! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 24 2011, 08:51 PM~19687957
> *anyone know of a good powdercoater that does kandy powdercoat? The shop I used to use went out of business
> *


Theres a guy from Surprise, RC4LIFE, that has a powdercoating thread in the paint and body section.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19689503
> *:0 :0 IS THERE GONNA BE $1 CORONAS!?!?!?!?!?! :x: :x: :x:
> *


Afterparty for what?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 24 2011, 10:36 PM~19689491
> *No, Just waiting for the striper to be ready. How was your day?
> *


 IT WAS KOO!  uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 24 2011, 10:39 PM~19689525
> *Afterparty for what?
> *


:squint: IT IS FOR THE UNITED DREAMS C.C. CAR SHOW NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flicks


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 24 2011, 07:42 AM~19681218
> *:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Sup mando


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 23 2011, 10:30 PM~19679808
> *:wave: sup wey
> *


See puppet que Onda way


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 24 2011, 10:41 PM~19687024
> *:thumbsup:  :wow: nice homie bad azz
> *


you should hit it on chevy from ldentity car club


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 23 2011, 09:29 PM~19676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should hit it on chevy from ldentity cc


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Jan 24 2011, 08:51 PM~19687957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Jan 24 2011, 11:29 PM~19689944
> *you should hit it on chevy from ldentity car club
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Nice justin didn't know it was panocha tuesday


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 25 2011, 01:22 AM~19690647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the dead chick justin???... fucking creepy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 25 2011, 01:30 AM~19690689
> *What's with the dead chick justin???... fucking creepy
> *


I think shes supposed to be a sushi bar.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 25 2011, 01:31 AM~19690695
> *I think shes supposed to be a sushi bar.
> *


Looks creepy... note to Justin... no more dead chicks... now continue with your other pics :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side, Just got home from the Job! Checkin in!
Hope u all have a kickass day while I sleep!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

What no mike again :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 25 2011, 05:54 AM~19691089
> *What no mike again :biggrin:
> *


Damn it late again! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 PM~19689965
> *you should hit it on chevy from ldentity cc
> *





:roflmao: :around: :around: :rofl: ..... :nono:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GO TODD!!!!!!_ 

Here's your link homie's:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19688791
> *you know it $1 beers at the after party homie..... :biggrin:
> *





:rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup: $1 Beer oh yea !! :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 24 2011, 04:28 PM~19684930
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:h5: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: Knights Image c c will be there !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder IV Life_@Jan 24 2011, 03:17 PM~19684304
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: good morning son :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 24 2011, 02:49 PM~19684027
> *whats happening bro!!!!!!!!!
> *




:nicoderm: gooood !! morning Mr Loks !!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 











:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 25 2011, 01:25 AM~19690662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:  SO MANY CHOICES!?!?!?!?!?  hno: :run:  hno:  :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19684979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Jan 25 2011, 08:39 AM~19691751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 25 2011, 09:42 AM~19692198
> *WERE?!?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:burn: AT THE UNITED DREAMS C.C. CAR SHOW NEXT MONTH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 AM~19691087
> *Sup Az Side, Just got home from the Job! Checkin in!
> Hope u all have a kickass day while I sleep!! :biggrin:
> *


:loco: WA'SUP TATA LUNA!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Jan 24 2011, 07:09 PM~19686595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK MAGAZINE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Now taking inn cars get yo shit painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin: 602 754 7205


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 09:59 AM~19692330
> *Now taking inn cars  get yo shit painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin:  602 754 7205
> *




TTT!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: TORTA TUESDAY!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

Members: coupedup, A Rod, 

Good morning Uso


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Jan 24 2011, 11:29 PM~19689944
> *you should hit it on chevy from ldentity car club
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19688826
> *DUE TO MY AUNT PASSING AWAY SATURDAY I HAVE MOVED THE DATE FOR THE OG BARBEQUE AND KICKBACK TO APRIL 16TH. FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY.
> *


dam og , my heart goes out to you and ur family!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 25 2011, 01:19 AM~19690637
> *Nice justin didn't know it was panocha tuesday
> *


we got a new maniaco in this mug,,,,, justin be pervin out! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 24 2011, 10:39 PM~19689525
> *Afterparty for what?
> *


for torta tuesday after party!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19688826
> *DUE TO MY AUNT PASSING AWAY SATURDAY I HAVE MOVED THE DATE FOR THE OG BARBEQUE AND KICKBACK TO APRIL 16TH. FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY.
> *


OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR 6YEAR OLD MIKENZIE ADAMS-KNIGHT .WHO HAD TO HAVE A LEG AMPUTATED. THE MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO HELP HER GET A PROSTHESIS. AND HELP WITH MEDICAL BILLS.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 25 2011, 08:56 AM~19692296
> *:loco: WA'SUP TATA LUNA!!! :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mando!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 25 2011, 12:09 PM~19693359
> *Sup Mando!!
> *


uffin: JUS CHILLIN :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

SURGERY ON MY ANKLE TOMORROW MORNING....WISH ME LUCK.....GO IN AT 5:30 A.M.....SURGERY SET FOR 7:30 A.M.........


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up az side? :wave:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19684979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gud video  :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 12:52 PM~19693672
> *SURGERY ON MY ANKLE TOMORROW MORNING....WISH ME LUCK.....GO IN AT 5:30 A.M.....SURGERY SET FOR 7:30 A.M.........
> *


good luck homie!!!!!!!!

hope all goes well.

and just keep pushin that lil button when it hurts :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 12:52 PM~19693672
> *SURGERY ON MY ANKLE TOMORROW MORNING....WISH ME LUCK.....GO IN AT 5:30 A.M.....SURGERY SET FOR 7:30 A.M.........
> *


good luck on the surgery homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this torta is for the mandos!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 09:59 AM~19692330
> *Now taking inn cars  get yo shit painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin:  602 754 7205
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19694505
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:    :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 01:18 PM~19694332
> *good luck homie!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope all goes well.
> ...




THANKS ART.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2011, 01:19 PM~19694339
> *good luck on the surgery homie
> *



THANKS HOMIE.......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 02:38 PM~19694491
> *this torta is for the mandos!
> 
> 
> ...


got a number :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 01:45 PM~19694555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: ALL IN HER CORN.......ATM ALL FCKN DAY.............(ATM= ASS TO MOUTH)......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 02:44 PM~19694548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:              :run:  :run:    :boink:  :boink:    :run:  :run:              :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


ya kinda liked that one too :boink:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 01:48 PM~19694599
> *ya kinda liked that one too :boink:
> *




NOPE....I LOVE THAT ONE!!!!!....GET IT RIGHT HOMIE!!!.......POST UP SUM MORE.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 02:47 PM~19694580
> *got a number  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


220-4444 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 12:52 PM~19693672
> *SURGERY ON MY ANKLE TOMORROW MORNING....WISH ME LUCK.....GO IN AT 5:30 A.M.....SURGERY SET FOR 7:30 A.M.........
> *


GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 01:50 PM~19694614
> *220-4444 :biggrin:
> *




WHATS THE AREA CODE CABRON!!!!!!!!......AND YOU BETTER NOT ANSWER THE FONE!!!!......LOL!!!.....J/K HOMIE!!.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 01:50 PM~19694620
> *GOOD LUCK BRO!
> *



THANKS HECTOR.....HOPE YOUR SHOW TURNS OUT A SUCCESS.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 02:51 PM~19694627
> *WHATS THE AREA CODE CABRON!!!!!!!!......AND YOU BETTER NOT ANSWER THE FONE!!!!......LOL!!!.....J/K HOMIE!!.......
> *


isnt that pizza huts old numba??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 02:59 PM~19694724
> *isnt that pizza huts old numba??
> *


nah thats dominoes old number


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 03:04 PM~19694786
> *nah thats dominoes old number
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:07 PM~19694821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it.................. :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:14 PM~19694889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:40 PM~19695155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 04:00 PM~19694737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Its nice to c torta tuesday with. Sum realy big ass tortas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it.....wait for it.............






























i got to get back to work so... 








later peeps





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 04:00 PM~19695332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 They say orange juice duz the body good


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:20 PM~19694954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE'S DA BEEF!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 25 2011, 03:30 PM~19695059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEER ME


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 25 2011, 04:28 PM~19695575
> *They say orange juice duz the body good
> *


them there are tangelos


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 05:45 PM~19696329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 25 2011, 03:30 PM~19695059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 04:52 PM~19695781
> *BEER ME
> *


 :nono: NOW MIKEY'S GONNA TAX YOU FOR STEALING HIS LINE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:14 PM~19694889
> *wait for it.................. :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A HUGE BITCH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:40 PM~19695155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 02:38 PM~19694491
> *this torta is for the mandos!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT BIG CHICKS RIGHT...



























WAIT FOR IT, WAIT FOR IT...












































































THEY MAKE THE BEST FOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 02:45 PM~19694566
> *THANKS HOMIE.......
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2011, 06:08 PM~19696584
> *:nono: NOW MIKEY'S GONNA TAX YOU FOR STEALING HIS LINE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19688826
> *DUE TO MY AUNT PASSING AWAY SATURDAY I HAVE MOVED THE DATE FOR THE OG BARBEQUE AND KICKBACK TO APRIL 16TH. FLYER WILL BE UP SOON. THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY.
> *


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSE OG, PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 06:13 PM~19696631
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19684979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2011, 06:06 PM~19696561
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:19 PM~19696704
> *whats up homie!
> *


  JUST HERE CHILLIN MANDO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:23 PM~19696730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THESE BLACK AND WHITE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Homie Juan from the club!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2011, 06:23 PM~19696737
> * JUST HERE CHILLIN MANDO, HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


good bro just working on some pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Society C.C.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:23 PM~19696730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic Mando :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2011, 06:24 PM~19696753
> *I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THESE BLACK AND WHITE PICS  :biggrin:
> *


me too, i like b/w pics a lot


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What's good az


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 02:38 PM~19694491
> *this torta is for the mandos!
> 
> 
> ...



this chick looks like my baby siter :uh:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19696815
> *good bro just working on some pics
> *


what up was that u I seen cruising on the freeway today


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 24 2011, 10:59 PM~19689717
> *Nice flicks
> *


BADASS VIDEO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 25 2011, 07:54 PM~19697683
> *what up was that u I seen cruising on the freeway today
> *


probably, was it this one you saw?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19696815
> *good bro just working on some pics
> *


  do your thing :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 25 2011, 07:09 PM~19697238
> *What's good az
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 25 2011, 08:38 PM~19698179
> * do your thing  :biggrin:
> *


always :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: WUTITDU, mmunchies2, MANDOS69C/10, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 02:38 PM~19694491
> *<span style='color:blue'> OOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!  :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 25 2011, 08:43 PM~19698239
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: WUTITDU, mmunchies2, MANDOS69C/10, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> :wave:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 25 2011, 08:50 PM~19698332
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!
> *


\not much man just chillin, how bout you?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19684979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad ass video


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice video..... whats the name of that song????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

justin you got down on the torta pics homie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 05:45 PM~19696329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:14 PM~19694889
> *wait for it.................. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*ON BEHALF OF MY COUSIN TROUBLE/MIKE FROM LOCOS AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. SHE IS MY AUNT AND MIKE'S GRANDMOTHER.

<img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/CARWASHFLYERFORTIAFELIE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


THERE WILL ALSO BE A CAR WASH IN THE EAST VALLET TOO AT ARBY'S ON GILBERT RD AND GUADALUPE THAT ONE IS SATURDAY ALSO FROM 7:00 AM TILL 12:00 PM HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU OUT THERE!!!

WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A SHOW N SHINE BY DONATION AND A LUNCH SPECIAL ON SUNDAY THE 30TH AT PELICAN BAY OYSTER BAR AND GRILL 7710 W. LOWERBUCKEYE RD AT 12:00 PM COST WILL $10 AND IT INCLUDES HAMBURGER,FRIES AND DRINK.. THANK YOU AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL BOTH DAYS!!!
*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jan 25 2011, 07:29 PM~19697449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jan 25 2011, 09:11 PM~19698622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that gives me an idea!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:24 PM~19696756
> *Homie Juan from the club!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2011, 11:06 PM~19699693
> *:wave:
> *


Midnight shift checking in :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 12:26 AM~19699853
> *Midnight shift checking in :biggrin:
> *


 More like mid-day shift :0

Haven't worked graveyard for about 3 months :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2011, 11:30 PM~19699884
> *More like mid-day shift :0
> 
> Haven't worked graveyard for about 3 months :biggrin:
> *


I'm on call 24/7


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 25 2011, 09:36 PM~19699430
> *ON BEHALF OF MY COUSIN TROUBLE/MIKE FROM LOCOS AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. SHE IS MY AUNT AND MIKE'S GRANDMOTHER.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/CARWASHFLYERFORTIAFELIE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Dam, O.G. my condolences to your family. Let Mike know I'm sorry for his loss.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 12:37 AM~19699943
> *I'm on call 24/7
> *


Gotta make that dough right? :cheesy:

Shit, by the end of that last shift I was hating my job... Fuck a graveyard shift.... :guns:

Won't ever do that again :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 26 2011, 12:48 AM~19700033
> *Dam, O.G. my condolences to your family. Let Mike know I'm sorry for his loss.
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2011, 11:52 PM~19700059
> *Gotta make that dough right? :cheesy:
> 
> Shit, by the end of that last shift I was hating my job... Fuck a graveyard shift.... :guns:
> ...


Yup...with these new Subway promotions it keeps us busy...plus we may start supplying Hawaii in the near future..too much work :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 01:02 AM~19700135
> *Yup...with these new Subway promotions it keeps us busy...plus we may start supplying Hawaii in the near future..too much work :angry:
> *



Are they hiring in hawaii? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 25 2011, 10:36 PM~19699430
> *ON BEHALF OF MY COUSIN TROUBLE/MIKE FROM LOCOS AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. SHE IS MY AUNT AND MIKE'S GRANDMOTHER.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/CARWASHFLYERFORTIAFELIE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


my prayers go out to you and your family OG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

remember my favorite torta


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 25 2011, 11:48 PM~19700033
> *Dam, O.G. my condolences to your family. Let Mike know I'm sorry for his loss.
> *



THANK YOU AND I WILL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 12:53 AM~19700453
> *my prayers go out to you and your family OG
> *


THANKS BEN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  WHERE IS "BEER ME" MIKE AT!!!??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Dam mike that's 3 days in a row


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 26 2011, 05:43 AM~19700988
> *Dam mike that's 3 days in a row
> *


:yes: :yes: QUE ROLLO ROGER! :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 26 2011, 05:48 AM~19700996
> *:yes: :yes: QUE ROLLO ROGER! :wave:
> *


Chilling y tu bro


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 26 2011, 05:42 AM~19700986
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  WHERE IS "BEER ME" MIKE AT!!!??? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


morning Mando :wave: what it do :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Jan 25 2011, 04:52 PM~19695781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Present! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 26 2011, 05:43 AM~19700988
> *Dam mike that's 3 days in a row
> *


Slippin'


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 25 2011, 10:00 PM~19699132
> *thats a nice video..... whats the name of that song????
> *


SLOW PAIN - BUMP DAT ASS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 26 2011, 06:42 AM~19701128
> *Fuck that shit! Now you gots pay me double!
> Sorry for yout lose og
> dough boy! :biggrin:
> ...


Morning Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:36 PM~19696860
> *Society C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 25 2011, 09:42 PM~19699000
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Qvo Homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 25 2011, 10:36 PM~19699430
> *ON BEHALF OF MY COUSIN TROUBLE/MIKE FROM LOCOS AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. SHE IS MY AUNT AND MIKE'S GRANDMOTHER.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/ogplayer/CARWASHFLYERFORTIAFELIE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 12:53 AM~19700453
> *my prayers go out to you and your family OG
> *


x2


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup Og Az side?!?!?!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 02:30 AM~19700622
> *remember my favorite torta
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that picture at your house ben??? :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 25 2011, 12:52 PM~19693672
> *SURGERY ON MY ANKLE TOMORROW MORNING....WISH ME LUCK.....GO IN AT 5:30 A.M.....SURGERY SET FOR 7:30 A.M.........
> *





:thumbsup: Gooood Luck Homie !!!! hope your back on your feet soon.. :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:24 PM~19696756
> *Homie Juan from the club!
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 25 2011, 08:43 PM~19698239
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: WUTITDU, mmunchies2, MANDOS69C/10, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C
> :wave:
> *




:wave: Whats going on , Justin . how you doing homie.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700154
> *Are they hiring in hawaii?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ha!

I was quick to volunteer to be a sales rep and fly out to Hawaii :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 26 2011, 06:42 AM~19701128
> *
> dough boy! :biggrin:
> 
> *



"I make dough but don't call me dough boy" :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 26 2011, 05:49 AM~19701001
> *Chilling y tu bro
> *


 LO MISMO DE SIEMPRE :biggrin: TIRANDO BARRA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 26 2011, 06:14 AM~19701054
> *morning Mando :wave: what it do  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: SAME OL' SHIT DIFFERENT DAY :cheesy: WA'SUP WITH YOU CURTIS?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 26 2011, 06:42 AM~19701128
> *Fuck that shit! Now you gots pay me double!
> Sorry for yout lose og
> dough boy! :biggrin:
> ...


:rimshot:  BULLSHIT!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:squint: IS THAT ART :loco: ????? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 26 2011, 09:52 AM~19702251
> *:biggrin: SAME OL' SHIT DIFFERENT DAY :cheesy: WA'SUP WITH YOU CURTIS?
> *


same here homie, another day another dollar :biggrin: just here at work taking ANOTHER break :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 AM~19702292
> *:squint: IS THAT ART :loco: ????? :wave: :biggrin:
> *


whats up brother.... here at work,,,, burnt out,,, i got home last night and was makin dinner and was falling asleep makin dinner...... all work and no play........ :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up ricky


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 26 2011, 11:26 AM~19703017
> *What's good art
> *


here at work homie!!!
whats good homie!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!!*


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:36 PM~19696860
> *Society C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! PIC!! ME, MY LITTLE BRO AND MY SON CZR CRUIZIN THRU SOCIETY STYLE!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:49 AM~19701467
> *Wazzup Og Az side?!?!?!
> *


 :wave: whatz up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:04 PM~19703272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Az Side check out some of the clubs that will be rolling to our United Dreams cc show Feb. 12, 2011..

Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ

Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ
thanks everyone>>>who else....u guys gonna make this a great show!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 01:30 AM~19700622
> *remember my favorite torta
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmm can i get some


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side! Whats crakin!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

UPDATE










The homies from United Dreams CC Yuma, AZ will be here to party with us on Feb 5th,2011. They will also set up shop and have registration forms ready for anyone who wants to pre-reg for the Yuma Show / Hop on Feb 12th! 

















UNITED DREAMS SHOW WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

Lets wake up Encanto again!!! Like back in the day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 26 2011, 01:06 PM~19703759
> *Sup Az Side check out some of the clubs that will be rolling to our United Dreams cc show Feb. 12, 2011..
> 
> Roll Call...
> ...



damn homie I didnt know it was a SUPER SHOW! Gonna be good with all them clubs there!!! We will be there friday night!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 26 2011, 12:21 PM~19703425
> *NICE!!!! PIC!! ME, MY LITTLE BRO AND MY SON CZR CRUIZIN THRU SOCIETY STYLE!!
> *


thanks homie glad you like it! Your bro's ride is fucking clean! Badass shade of blue right there!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 12:59 AM~19700485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



perfect!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it,,,,,wait for it :0 :0 :0 



















Attorneys question whether what Taco Bell calls ‘beef’ is actually beef :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

WHATS UP AZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 26 2011, 12:52 PM~19703634
> *:wave: whatz up
> *


what up 64!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2011, 02:24 PM~19704314
> *damn homie I didnt know it was a SUPER SHOW! Gonna be good with all them clubs there!!! We will be there friday<img src=\'http://www.hiphopdownloadz.com/images/smilies/bIzarro.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> night!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 26 2011, 03:01 PM~19704633
> *WHATS UP AZ.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 09:16 AM~19702024
> *"I make dough but don't call me dough boy" :biggrin:
> *


Calm down Ice Cube :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jan 26 2011, 09:55 AM~19702278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 26 2011, 05:36 PM~19705386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: DONT MISS OUT!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2011, 02:24 PM~19704314
> *damn homie I didnt know it was a SUPER SHOW! Gonna be good with all them clubs there!!! We will be there friday night!
> *



Thats the plan..to make it a southern Az super show homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

HELLL YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1 #1


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 26 2011, 03:02 PM~19704641
> *what up 64!!
> 
> 
> ...


fixed :biggrin: whatz up art lok


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 26 2011, 03:20 PM~19704785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm :wow: i like that it put a :biggrin: on my face 
good one mando :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 26 2011, 11:04 AM~19703272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you Joe?!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Jan 26 2011, 05:15 PM~19705794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Joe whats crakin?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 26 2011, 07:02 PM~19706680
> *
> 
> Is that you Joe?!
> *


yes it is homie!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 07:48 PM~19707174
> *Hey Joe whats crakin?
> *


What up justin az any big jump in the car lately like the Duke boys!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Jan 26 2011, 07:54 PM~19707238
> *What up justin az any big jump in the car  lately like the Duke boys!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cars at Modern Arte now for striping/leafing and etc. Once I get it done though may go smoke some tires. Hows your car doing now?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 07:56 PM~19707253
> *Cars at Modern Arte now for striping/leafing and etc.  Once I get it done though may go smoke some tires. Hows your car doing now?
> *


mine just chilling POWER MMA next week money, work, school and hoes !!!!!i will send you pic


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANY 1 KNWS WHO TOOK THESE PICS AND MADE A VIDEO CAUSE THERES A PIC OF MY RIDE THAT I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IF SO PM THXS VATO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Jan 26 2011, 08:00 PM~19707293
> *mine just chilling POWER MMA next week money, work, school and hoes !!!!!i will send you pic
> *


send pics of the hoes :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 26 2011, 10:20 AM~19702467
> *same here homie, another day another dollar  :biggrin: just here at work taking ANOTHER break  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

damn joe, I missed ya, no ****, were you been? when and were is that super bowl party!!!!????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 26 2011, 04:13 PM~19705219
> *Calm down Ice Cube :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Mike... I thought I was the only one with a similar meter :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 26 2011, 10:20 AM~19702467
> *same here homie, another day another dollar  :biggrin: just here at work taking ANOTHER break  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS! :tears:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 08:20 PM~19707540
> *Dam Mike... I thought I was the only one with a similar meter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 25 2011, 03:14 PM~19694889
> *wait for it.................. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats a huge bish :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 26 2011, 08:48 PM~19707878
> *:wow: thats a huge bish :0
> *


I think thats the daughter of bigfoot.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 PM~19707600
> *:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: One of the best things in life , is having the rite woman at your side.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 26 2011, 04:36 PM~19705386
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 26 2011, 01:06 PM~19703759
> *Sup Az Side check out some of the clubs that will be rolling to our United Dreams cc show Feb. 12, 2011..
> 
> Roll Call...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 26 2011, 08:15 PM~19707477
> *damn joe, I missed ya, no ****, were you been? when and were is that super bowl party!!!!????
> *


My moms house in Gilbert i will BIG!!!!!!!LOTS OF FOOD BIG SCEEN in the front yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!i will let you know


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 26 2011, 05:37 PM~19705978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19708742
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


sup wey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 26 2011, 01:46 PM~19704011
> *mmmmmm can i get some
> *


you know what your problem is right????? you aint got no game!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 PM~19708276
> *:h5: One of the best things in life , is having the rite woman at your side.
> 
> 
> ...



AT PETER PIPER PIZZA!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 26 2011, 09:59 PM~19708778
> *
> *


WHATS UP UNITY???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 09:58 PM~19708755
> *sup wey
> *



q vo pinches paysas :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 09:59 PM~19708774
> *you know what your problem is right????? you aint got no game!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ha i was just watching that part from friday on the netflix :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:02 PM~19708813
> *q vo pinches paysas  :biggrin:
> *


q pedo wey ready or what?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:03 PM~19708835
> *q pedo wey ready or what?
> *


Whats crackin puppet?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:03 PM~19708829
> *ha i was just watching that part from friday on the netflix  :biggrin:
> *


LOL THATS KU HOMIE!!!!!! READY FOR MY RIDE HOMIE????


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

porfavor baliviiiiit :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19708908
> *Whats crackin puppet?
> *


WHATS UP JUSTIN???? HOW IS THE CAR COMING ALONG?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:03 PM~19708835
> *q pedo wey ready or what?
> *



ju tell me vato did you figure out what you wana do ? got ma shit ready ? :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19708908
> *Whats crackin puppet?
> *


nun waitin on chumps ese  :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:14 PM~19709007
> *ju tell me vato did you figure out what you wana do ?  got ma shit ready ? :biggrin:
> *


waiyn on you ill drop it off or werever wey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHITE TRASH!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:12 PM~19708987
> *porfavor baliviiiiit  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:00 PM~19708791
> *AT PETER PIPER PIZZA!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Damm ! Homie you know your pizza places :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:12 PM~19708990
> *WHATS UP JUSTIN????  HOW IS THE CAR COMING ALONG?
> *


Its going good, Chawps drove it to modern Arte today for leafing and striping etc. Was no seat so he drove on a bucket. Thats gangsta huh , no taillights, no headlights, no bumpers and driving on a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:18 PM~19709079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:21 PM~19709118
> *Its going good, Chawps drove it to modern Arte today for leafing and striping etc. Was no seat so he drove on a bucket. Thats gangsta huh , no taillights, no headlights, no bumpers and driving on a 5 gallon bucket.
> *


NOVELA.........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:17 PM~19709060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:22 PM~19709139
> *NOVELA.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:24 PM~19709157
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: WHERES MY CEVICHE FUCKER


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:15 PM~19709035
> *waiyn on you ill drop it off or werever wey
> *



bring me a hood and the paint  oh and wait till i get the new spot so i dont have to move all kinds of cars :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:25 PM~19709174
> *bring me a hood and the paint    oh and wait till i get the new spot so i dont have to  move all kinds of cars  :happysad:
> *


When you movin to the new spot?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:25 PM~19709174
> *bring me a hood and the paint     oh and wait till i get the new spot so i dont have to  move all kinds of cars  :happysad:
> *


WHEN AND WHERE THE SHOP WEY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:28 PM~19709209
> *WHEN AND WHERE THE SHOP WEY
> *


I know where it is, just not when.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*FUCK THE WORLD!!!!!!*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:30 PM~19709235
> *I know where it is, just not when.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 26 2011, 10:20 PM~19709109
> *Damm !  Homie you know your pizza places  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!!! WITH AS MANY KIDS AS I HAVE YOU KNOW THATS TRUE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:21 PM~19709118
> *Its going good, Chawps drove it to modern Arte today for leafing and striping etc. Was no seat so he drove on a bucket. Thats gangsta huh , no taillights, no headlights, no bumpers and driving on a 5 gallon bucket.
> *


DAMN THATS CRAZY ...... JUST MAKE SURE HE PUTS HIS SEAT BELT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:32 PM~19709254
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


It nicer shop, it gonna have a coca-cola/beer machine too.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:21 PM~19709118
> *Its going good, Chawps drove it to modern Arte today for leafing and striping etc. Was no seat so he drove on a bucket. Thats gangsta huh , no taillights, no headlights, no bumpers and driving on a 5 gallon bucket.
> *


Milk crate fool! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jan 26 2011, 10:28 PM~19709205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


73rd and orange wood right down the street :biggrin: gonna try to step it up for them non believers :happysad: justin you can sweep the floors and throw the trash :biggrin: when im moving inn you can help us fix up the place


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:35 PM~19709298
> *It nicer shop, it gonna have a coca AND beer machine too.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19709307
> *next month
> 73rd and orange wood right down the street  :biggrin:  gonna try to step it up for them non believers  :happysad:  justin  you can sweep the floors and throw the trash  :biggrin:  when im moving inn you can help us fix up the place
> *


I planning to put a coca-cola/beer machine in there and a snack machine.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19709305
> *Milk crate fool! :biggrin:
> *



shoulda made you drive it  that shit was unconfortable :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19709307
> *next month
> 73rd and orange wood right down the street  :biggrin:  gonna try to step it up for them non believers  :happysad:  justin  you can sweep the floors and throw the trash  :biggrin:  when im moving inn you can help us fix up the place
> *


ILL HELP TOO HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19709307
> *next month
> 73rd and orange wood right down the street  :biggrin:  gonna try to step it up for them non believers  :happysad:  justin  you can sweep the floors and throw the trash  :biggrin:  when im moving inn you can help us fix up the place
> *


TOUGHT HE WAS WET SANDING


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 10:36 PM~19709305
> *Milk crate fool! :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah it was a milk crate not a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:37 PM~19709317
> *I planning to put a coca-cola/beer machine in there and a snack machine.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:37 PM~19709320
> *shoulda made you drive it      that shit was unconfortable  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:37 PM~19709320
> *shoulda made you drive it      that shit was unconfortable  :angry:
> *


Both u and I kno that fucking milk crate was not gonna hold up... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:38 PM~19709332
> *TOUGHT HE WAS WET SANDING
> *



no hes much more use to me that way :biggrin: ill give you a sign to twirl it while cars pass :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:38 PM~19709341
> *:cheesy:
> *


We can get the machines pretty cheap off craigslist and do like a proffit sharing deal.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:41 PM~19709362
> *We can get the machines pretty cheap off craigslist and do like a proffit sharing deal.
> *


 :uh: THIS GUY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

QUE ONDA PEPE??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 PM~19709352
> *no hes much more use to me that way  :biggrin:  ill give you a sign to twirl it while cars pass  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Should hold a grand opening carwash or car show so everyone knows where place is.


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

QUE ONDA JUNITYS :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:41 PM~19709362
> *We can get the machines pretty cheap off craigslist and do like a proffit sharing deal.
> *



50 50 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 PM~19709352
> *no hes much more use to me that way  :biggrin:  ill give you a sign to twirl it while cars pass  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Justin would just make his buddy Obama twirl the sign fool haha :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:41 PM~19709373
> *Should hold a grand opening carwash or car show so everyone knows where place is.
> *


WITH YOU ITS ENOUGH JAJA :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:42 PM~19709378
> *50 50  :biggrin:
> *


And we can sell the cans to ralf.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 PM~19709347
> *Both u and I kno that fucking milk crate was not gonna hold up... :biggrin:
> *



tell me about it you almost broke the seat on the 69 :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

ESEPUPPET HEY GUEY NO E TENIDO TIEMPO PA LEVANTAR EL CHROME GUARDAMELO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

theres alot of black and jellow in here :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:43 PM~19709396
> *tell me about it you almost broke the seat on the 69  :biggrin:
> *


Get it right, I DID break the seat on the 69...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:43 PM~19709400
> *ESEPUPPET HEY GUEY NO E TENIDO TIEMPO PA LEVANTAR EL CHROME GUARDAMELO
> *



q vo wey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:44 PM~19709408
> *theres  alot of black and jellow in here  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:43 PM~19709400
> *ESEPUPPET HEY GUEY NO E TENIDO TIEMPO PA LEVANTAR EL CHROME GUARDAMELO
> *


YA SE LO DI AL CHAWPS WEY
















































PURO PEDO JAJA AY CUANDO TEBGAS CHANSA :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:44 PM~19709408
> *theres  alot of black and jellow in here  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:42 PM~19709390
> *WITH YOU ITS ENOUGH JAJA :biggrin:
> *


LOL Would be cool to hold a grand opening car show , or something, at Chawps new shop though.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:46 PM~19709440
> *LOL Would be cool to hold a grand opening car show , or something, at Chawps new shop though.
> *


:yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 10:45 PM~19709421
> *:biggrin:
> *


and a rollerz :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: BLACK AND YELLOW :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:47 PM~19709447
> *:yes:
> *



I SEE A CARNE ASADA IN THE NEAR FUTURE :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:42 PM~19709378
> *50 50  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 09:46 PM~19709440
> *LOL Would be cool to hold a grand opening car show , or something, at Chawps new shop though.
> *


 Your in charge of organizing since your coming up with all these ideas :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:48 PM~19709462
> *I SEE A CARNE ASADA IN THE NEAR FUTURE  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  JUSTIN BUYING :0


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:41 PM~19709372
> *QUE ONDA PEPE??
> *



NADA NADA AQUI NOMAS TIRANDO BARRA COMPA BEN


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ben, Can you get orange window tint?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:44 PM~19709414
> *q vo wey
> *



QUE ROLLO PAISA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:48 PM~19709462
> *I SEE A CARNE ASADA IN THE NEAR FUTURE  :cheesy:
> *


AM I INVITED?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:49 PM~19709472
> *:biggrin:   JUSTIN BUYING  :0
> *


I gotta get a job first, Im a broke fucker.


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:44 PM~19709420
> *YA SE LO DI AL CHAWPS WEY
> PURO PEDO JAJA AY CUANDO TEBGAS CHANSA :biggrin:
> *



SOBRES PUES PORQUE YA MERO SALE EL CUTLASS CANT WAIT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 10:49 PM~19709471
> *Your in charge of organizing since your coming up with all these ideas :biggrin:
> *


Ill help if needed but I aint gonna twirl that sign, my head will get sunburned.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:50 PM~19709478
> *Ben, Can you get orange window tint?
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT,,,,,,, DANNY CALLED ME ABOUT THAT AND I CALLED THE WAREHOUSE AND THEM MOTHAFUKKAS NEVER CALLED ME BACK.... IMMA CALL THEM IN THE MORNING OK


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:48 PM~19709462
> *I SEE A CARNE ASADA IN THE NEAR FUTURE  :cheesy:
> *



YA DIJISTE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:51 PM~19709501
> *YOU KNOW WHAT,,,,,,,  DANNY CALLED ME ABOUT THAT AND I CALLED THE WAREHOUSE AND THEM MOTHAFUKKAS NEVER CALLED ME BACK.... IMMA CALL THEM IN THE MORNING OK
> *


Thanks


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 09:50 PM~19709478
> *Ben, Can you get orange window tint?
> *


Your gonna kill it with orange tint :twak: :nono:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:49 PM~19709474
> *NADA NADA AQUI NOMAS TIRANDO BARRA COMPA BEN
> *


AQUI NOMAS HOMIE... TRYING TO GET ALL UP IN THE CONVERSATION BUT THESE ****** INGNORE THE HELL OUT OF ME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:51 PM~19709491
> *SOBRES PUES PORQUE YA MERO SALE EL CUTLASS CANT WAIT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:53 PM~19709524
> *AQUI NOMAS HOMIE... TRYING TO GET ALL UP IN THE CONVERSATION BUT THESE ****** INGNORE THE HELL OUT OF ME!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:53 PM~19709524
> *AQUI NOMAS HOMIE... TRYING TO GET ALL UP IN THE CONVERSATION BUT THESE ****** INGNORE THE HELL OUT OF ME!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



VERDAD ESQUE TIENEN SU PROPIO ROLLO ESTOS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:55 PM~19709547
> *VERDAD ESQUE TIENEN SU PROPIO ROLLO ESTOS
> *


 :nicoderm: :loco: :loco: :no:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 10:52 PM~19709511
> *Your gonna kill it with orange tint :twak:  :nono:
> *


Check out one below


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:51 PM~19709491
> *SOBRES PUES PORQUE YA MERO SALE EL CUTLASS CANT WAIT
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!! UNITY C.C. COMING UP!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:55 PM~19709547
> *VERDAD ESQUE TIENEN SU PROPIO ROLLO ESTOS
> *


Y SI QUE NO??


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:56 PM~19709556
> *Check out one below
> 
> 
> ...


if you keep it a very light orange tint i think itll work , dont go too orange foo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:54 PM~19709540
> *:wave:
> *


QUE ONDA LOC DOGG??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:56 PM~19709556
> *Check out one below
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: FUCK IT ESE JUST DO IT THEN TAKE IT OFF LATER IF YOU DNT LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 09:56 PM~19709556
> *Check out one below
> 
> 
> ...


 That won't fly if you wanna roll with a plaque in your back window :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:57 PM~19709573
> *if you keep it a very light orange tint i think itll work , dont go too orange foo
> *


yeah thats what i was thinking, i think that light orange is called amber and if it looks bad we can rip it off again. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:50 PM~19709485
> *AM I INVITED??????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit foo you my drinking buddy :biggrin: BEER ME :happysad: where tha faawk is mike  is he on status


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709577
> *QUE ONDA LOC DOGG??
> *


CHILLIN ESE JUST WORKIN CARNAL COMO ANDA TODO EN LA 11 11ST RANKER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:57 PM~19709573
> *if you keep it a very light orange tint i think itll work , dont go too orange foo
> *


THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD WITH UNITY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709586
> *That won't fly if you wanna roll with a plaque in your back window :scrutinize:
> *


Thanks for letting me know that, somewhere I wish I could get a list of rules for various clubs.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709598
> *shit foo you my drinking buddy  :biggrin:  BEER ME  :happysad:    where tha faawk is mike    is he  on status
> *


LETS DO THIS HOMIE... ILL BRING SOME BEER AND SOME CARNE!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709598
> *shit foo you my drinking buddy  :biggrin:  BEER ME  :happysad:    where tha faawk is mike    is he  on status
> *


JAJAJA YOU OWE MIKEY 2 BEERS NOW WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:00 PM~19709613
> *LETS DO THIS HOMIE... ILL BRING SOME BEER AND SOME CARNE!!!!!!
> *


Ill bring sodas :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709586
> *That won't fly if you wanna roll with a plaque in your back window :scrutinize:
> *


what if he gets murals all over the car would that work? :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709600
> *CHILLIN ESE JUST WORKIN CARNAL COMO ANDA TODO EN LA 11 11ST RANKER
> *


 VA ESTAR LA BANDA EN LA ONCE CALLE MUY PRONTO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709604
> *THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD WITH UNITY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709628
> *VA ESTAR LA BANDA EN LA ONCE CALLE MUY PRONTO!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BANDA NO PUES PEDA SEGURA AHI ESTARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709586
> *That won't fly if you wanna roll with a plaque in your back window :scrutinize:
> *


You guys don't allow tint?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709624
> *what if he gets murals all over the car would that work? :happysad:
> *


only murals will be inside trunk, inside door jams. plan to get deelok to do the murals :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709628
> *VA ESTAR LA BANDA EN LA ONCE CALLE MUY PRONTO!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ILL HAVE A 1800'S FOR ME AND MY COMPA GUERO DIGO *****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709622
> *Ill bring sodas  :biggrin:
> *


I BET YOUR GONNA GO BUY THEM AT THE FRY'S WHERE YOU WERE GONNA KICK DJ MIDNIGHT'S ASS HUH!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709604
> *THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD WITH UNITY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: oh and if he gets a real dark ass tan to blend inn with us :cheesy: now thats commitment ma nikka :cheesy: .....justin if you can look darker then me , rojer and pitirijas ill bring you to a meeting :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709652
> *I BET YOUR GONNA GO BUY THEM AT THE FRY'S WHERE YOU WERE GONNA KICK DJ MIDNIGHT'S ASS HUH!!!!
> *


No them guys to rowdy at frys plus sams club cheaper and takes EBT :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 PM~19709604
> *THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD WITH UNITY PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 

There ya go Justin!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709644
> *BANDA NO PUES PEDA SEGURA AHI ESTARE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709644
> *BANDA NO PUES PEDA SEGURA AHI ESTARE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Y SI YA SABES LOKO!!!! ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709650
> *only murals will be inside trunk, inside door jams. plan to get deelok to do the murals :biggrin:
> *



let me refrase that , you should get some real big aztec murals all over since your car is gold :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow: fucking justin ....make up your mind foo


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709624
> *what if he gets murals all over the car would that work? :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:01 PM~19709624
> *what if he gets murals all over the car would that work? :happysad:
> *


 :dunno: I don't like tint on my cars personally cuz you can't see your interior or a plaque in the back window


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709651
> *:0 ILL HAVE A 1800'S FOR ME AND MY COMPA GUERO DIGO *****
> *


YA DIJISTES HOMIE EHHHH!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709652
> *I BET YOUR GONNA GO BUY THEM AT THE FRY'S WHERE YOU WERE GONNA KICK DJ MIDNIGHT'S ASS HUH!!!!
> *


THATS A BIG 10-4 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709657
> *:h5:    oh and if he gets a real dark ass tan to blend inn with us  :cheesy:    now thats commitment ma nikka  :cheesy: .....justin if you can look darker then me , rojer and pitirijas  ill bring you to a meeting  :happysad:
> *


HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:04 PM~19709675
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *



Y LUEGO MI COMPA PUPPET NO ME DEJA MORIR SOLO


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:05 PM~19709687
> *let me refrase that , you should get some real big aztec murals all over since your car is gold  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:  :wow:  fucking justin ....make up your mind foo
> *


WTF?? Justin is getting Aztec murals now???


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:06 PM~19709697
> *YA DIJISTES HOMIE EHHHH!!!!!
> *


HOW DID I EVEN GOT HOME LAST TIME yo JUSTIN YOU DESIGNATED DRIVER HOMES :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:04 PM~19709666
> *No them guys to rowdy at frys plus sams club cheaper and takes EBT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:05 PM~19709687
> *let me refrase that , you should get some real big aztec murals all over since your car is gold  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:  :wow:  fucking justin ....make up your mind foo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:07 PM~19709714
> *WTF?? Justin is getting Aztec murals now???
> *


HIS GREEN EYES ARE TURNING BROWN ESE........ CAKITA BROWN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 11:07 PM~19709710
> *Y LUEGO MI COMPA PUPPET NO ME DEJA MORIR SOLO
> *


NEVER ando BIEN PEDO BIEN LOKO PERO AL SIGUIENTE DIA hno: :banghead: :barf: :barf: NO MORE 11ST FO ME :barf: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:07 PM~19709714
> *WTF?? Justin is getting Aztec murals now???
> *


Im not getting Aztec murals :uh: If I get murals was thinking of Santa Muerte.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:08 PM~19709738
> *HIS GREEN EYES ARE TURNING BROWN ESE........  CAKITA BROWN!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AMARILLO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 11:06 PM~19709696
> *:dunno: I don't like tint on my cars personally cuz you can't see your interior or a plaque in the back window
> *


IT WOULD STILL SHOW IF ITS A LIGHT ORANGE TINT QUE NO?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 11:08 PM~19709726
> *:biggrin:
> *



ju know what it is foo :biggrin: ......so when can i get the keys to my box :wow: :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

You foos are crazy I'm out.. hasta mana :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:08 PM~19709739
> *NEVER ando BIEN PEDO BIEN LOKO PERO AL SIGUIENTE DIA hno:  :banghead:  :barf:  :barf: NO MORE 11ST FO ME  :barf:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Jan 26 2011, 11:08 PM~19709739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:09 PM~19709751
> *ju know what it is foo  :biggrin: ......so when can i get the keys to my box  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Soon as you give me the keys to my big body


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:09 PM~19709751
> *ju know what it is foo  :biggrin: ......so when can i get the keys to my box  :wow:  :wow:
> *


So whens the party Chawps?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 11:10 PM~19709765
> *You foos are crazy I'm out.. hasta mana :biggrin:
> *


LATER HOMIE


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:09 PM~19709749
> *IT WOULD STILL SHOW IF ITS A LIGHT ORANGE TINT QUE NO?
> *


I guess


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:12 PM~19709786
> *So whens the party Chawps?
> *


???????? YEAH????


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 26 2011, 11:08 PM~19709738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19709779
> *LOL  PERO TE GUSTA.... DONT LIE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: Y SUENA LA BANDA Y :run: :run: :drama: :run: :run:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:09 PM~19709741
> *Im not getting Aztec murals  :uh:  If I get murals was thinking of Santa Muerte.
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

LATER HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:13 PM~19709810
> *:yes:  :yes: Y SUENA LA BANDA Y :run:  :run:  :drama:  :run:  :run:
> *


Y SI HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:13 PM~19709809
> *:biggrin:
> 
> This guEy...
> *


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

YA ESTUBO AL RATO JUNITYS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:14 PM~19709820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:14 PM~19709824
> *LATER HOMIES!!!!!
> *


ALRATO HOMIE!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19709782
> *Soon as you give me the keys to my big body
> *



why cant i have both ? :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:14 PM~19709820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:14 PM~19709820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:16 PM~19709852
> *why cant i have both ? :dunno:
> *


GOLOSO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 26 2011, 11:15 PM~19709834
> *YA ESTUBO AL RATO JUNITYS
> *


ME TOO....... I HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW...... 









YEAH RIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


BLACK AND YELLOW OUT!!!! PEACE!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:16 PM~19709852
> *why cant i have both ? :dunno:
> *


Just get that c ar Chawps, does it run good?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:17 PM~19709865
> *ME TOO....... I HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW......
> YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BLACK AND YELLOW OUT!!!!  PEACE!!!!!
> *


X81 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:14 PM~19709820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man fool when I read Justins comment about his mural idea, I did just that :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:16 PM~19709860
> *GOLOSO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



says the guy with a rag top regal and a rivi :cheesy: 




donde vaz mandion  what tha faaaaawk all of asudden everyones on status :angry:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hey I'm the one with the aztec. On my ride,,, justin u going to do it or not,, bro its ok bro "u can do it"


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19709877
> *says the guy with a rag top regal and a rivi  :cheesy:
> donde vaz mandion        what tha faaaaawk all of asudden everyones on status  :angry:
> *


YOU ON HERE CUZ MISS CHAWPS MIMIS WEY YOU KNOW YOU UNDER THE BED ON THE COMPUTER LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19709875
> *Man fool when I read Justins comment about his mural idea, I did just that :biggrin:
> *


Whats wrong with the mural only in door jams and in trunk, not mural out entire car. To be honest Im going to add some murals but not sure theme yet, the reaper I like though.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 11:17 PM~19709865
> *ME TOO....... I HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW......
> YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BLACK AND YELLOW OUT!!!!  PEACE!!!!!
> *



MANDILONES !!! :biggrin: IM JUST WAITING TO GET YELLED AT TO GET OFF :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19709877
> *says the guy with a rag top regal and a rivi  :cheesy:
> donde vaz mandion        what tha faaaaawk all of asudden everyones on status  :angry:
> *


ALRATO PUTA SUCIA START TINKIN CHET FOR THE RAG WEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY tarzan//////// :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19709880
> *Hey I'm the one with the aztec. On my ride,,, justin u going to do it or not,, bro its ok bro "u can do it"
> *


Whats up El Azteca? No I dont plan to have any Aztec murals though I do plan to put murals in doorjams and inside trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19709880
> *Hey I'm the one with the aztec. On my ride,,, justin u going to do it or not,, bro its ok bro "u can do it"
> *


If Justin covers up our work with murals imma punch him in his chest... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:19 PM~19709902
> *MANDILONES !!! :biggrin:  IM JUST WAITING TO GET YELLED AT TO GET OFF  :happysad:
> *


I KNEW IT :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:18 PM~19709880
> *Hey I'm the one with the aztec. On my ride,,, justin u going to do it or not,, bro its ok bro "u can do it"
> *



DONT ENCOURAGE THAT GUY PRETTY SOON HE WANTS TO MAKE IT A RADICAL OR SOME SHIT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:21 PM~19709926
> *I KNEW IT :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:21 PM~19709924
> *If Justin covers up our work with murals imma punch him in his shest... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:21 PM~19709924
> *If Justin covers up our work with murals imma punch him in his chest... :biggrin:
> *


POWER PUCH :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:22 PM~19709943
> *POWER PUCH  :biggrin:
> *


PIKA PIKACHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU RIGHT CHUKY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:21 PM~19709929
> *DONT ENCOURAGE THAT GUY PRETTY SOON HE WANTS TO MAKE IT A RADICAL OR SOME SHIT
> *


nope I want a cruiser . BTW, Some guy at modern arte gave yall props on the paint today, guy pulled a picture of a 70's Intruders car with nearly same patterns.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:19 PM~19709900
> *Whats wrong with the mural only in door jams and in trunk, not mural out entire car. To be honest Im going to add some murals but not sure theme yet, the reaper I like though.
> *


Reaper huh? Get some naked asain girls sitting on ur face fool :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:24 PM~19709965
> *nope I want a cruiser . BTW, Some guy at modern arte gave yall props on the paint today, guy pulled a picture of a 70's Intruders car with nearly same patterns.
> *


NOVELA STATUS JUSTIN SHUUUUUUUUUUUUT IT START THE CEVICHE MAKIN WEY :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:24 PM~19709966
> *Reaper huh? Get some naked asain girls sitting on ur face fool :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: now that i like :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 26 2011, 11:22 PM~19709943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:27 PM~19709996
> *:cheesy:  now that i like  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:
> *


Or me with 2 asian chicks. :wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Justin I thing u should put sum tortas on the hood and sum cheenas on ur trunk that's the sHhht that will make it pop hehehe


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:28 PM~19710005
> *Or me with 2 asian chicks.  :wow:
> *


That's like ten bucks huh Justin?... they love u long time???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:30 PM~19710025
> *That's like ten bucks huh Justin?... they love u long time???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:28 PM~19710008
> *Justin I thing u should put sum tortas on the hood and sum cheenas on ur hood that's hehehe
> *



he better not put tranny murals though  ....that would cover our work though


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

So whens the party chawps? I got you on the soda and Ben said he gots the carne.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ur rite bro cheenas on the door jams and tortas on the rims so we can c them go round and round that a good idea


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:35 PM~19710077
> *Ur rite bro cheenas on the door jams and tortas on the rims so we can c them go round and round that a good idea
> *


Who did your murals?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:35 PM~19710077
> *Ur rite bro cheenas on the door jams and tortas on the rims so we can c them go round and round that a good idea
> *



like these wey











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























:biggrin:











:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:32 PM~19710051
> *So whens the party chawps? I got you on the soda and Ben said he gots the carne.
> *



well first i gotta open the shop and then we do a grand opening :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:37 PM~19710103
> *well first i gotta open the shop and then we do a grand opening  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

El Azteca, Who did your murals man? I heard Chavo did them and heard another guy, whoever did them got down as they looked badass when I saw your car at chichis.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Chavo did mine but I think I want those tortas on my on my rims sorry justin I want them yes I or better yet in my back seat heheh but for justin ur car is firme bro I would leave. Que no az side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19710126
> *Chavo did mine but I think I want those tortas on my on my rims sorry justin I want them yes I or better yet in my back seat heheh but for justin ur car is firme bro I would leave. Que no az side
> *


Im not going to mural out the car, just the doorjams and inside the trunk, I have to many patterns and murals would hide them. Ypurs look tight though. If I may ask what did Chavo charge?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19710126
> *Chavo did mine but I think I want those tortas on my on my rims sorry justin I want them yes I or better yet in my back seat heheh but for justin ur car is firme bro I would leave. Que no az side
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19710120
> *El Azteca,  Who did your murals man? I heard Chavo did them and heard another guy, whoever did them got down as they looked badass when I saw your car at chichis.
> *


 sum other vato did it but wen I got they were all f-up and chavo redid all and put more my respect goes out to chavo and all the vatos who can get down like that to do art that's talent and much respect to all them vatos


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

im out ninjas


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:52 PM~19710198
> *im out ninjas
> *


Night


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn it got quiet up in here. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Mexica90?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

SUP NINJA :wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:24 PM~19709966
> *Reaper huh? Get some naked asain girls sitting on ur face fool :biggrin:
> *


awwwww fuck, I loled LOUD on this one, think i woke my girl up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 01:07 AM~19710508
> *awwwww fuck, I loled LOUD on this one, think i woke my girl up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, DeeLoc, childsplay69, Ben'sCustomWheels

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 26 2011, 11:19 PM~19709898
> *YOU ON HERE CUZ MISS CHAWPS MIMIS WEY YOU KNOW YOU UNDER THE BED ON THE COMPUTER LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: or in the closet!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 10:09 PM~19709741
> *Im not getting Aztec murals  :uh:  If I get murals was thinking of Santa Muerte.
> *


If you wanna go with that I've got some ideas right now....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:19 PM~19709902
> *MANDILONES !!! :biggrin:  IM JUST WAITING TO GET YELLED AT TO GET OFF  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 10:21 PM~19709924
> *If Justin covers up our work with murals imma punch him in his chest... :biggrin:
> *



Fuk that I wouldn't think of covering up them patterns, that paint job don't need anything else except the final striping.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:22 PM~19709943
> *POWER PUCH  :biggrin:
> *


donkey punch!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:24 PM~19709966
> *Reaper huh? Get some naked asain girls sitting on ur face fool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 27 2011, 01:39 AM~19710611
> *Fuk that I wouldn't think of covering up them patterns, that paint job don't need anything else except the final striping.
> *


Is cool Ive had two old guys tell me it looks straight out the 60s-70s without me even telling them that was look was going for.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 01:41 AM~19710616
> *Is cool Ive had two old guys tell me it looks straight out the 60s-70s without me even telling them that was look was going for.
> *


why did you edit that homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:47 AM~19710629
> *why did you edit that homie???
> *


Edited it because I want to get it right first.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 01:52 AM~19710643
> *Edited it because I want to get it right first.
> *


hahahahahaha thats ku homie!!!!!!!! im just messing with you... im pretty sure you gonna go where your most comfortable!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:48 AM~19710631
> *HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What are yalls rules about wheels etc? I ask because allot of clubs say wires only?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:54 AM~19710646
> *hahahahahaha  thats ku homie!!!!!!!!  im just messing with you... im pretty sure you gonna go where your most comfortable!!!!
> *


So far Ive norrowed it down to 3 clubs where Ive met the people and they are cool.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr. Luna in the house!!!!!!! What crackin Mr. Luna?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:41 AM~19710617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shes fine :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 01:55 AM~19710648
> *So far Ive norrowed it down to 3 clubs where Ive met the people and they are cool.
> *


thats ku homie im sure youll make a good choice!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

looks like luna is stuck!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:59 AM~19710658
> *looks like luna is stuck!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah he aint saying nothing but hes in constant post mode LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin deelok?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ben you up early or awake late?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 01:01 AM~19710664
> *Whats crackin deelok?
> *


tired as fuck and can't sleep...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:48 AM~19710631
> *HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


justin your cars too clean for that plaque


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 27 2011, 02:23 AM~19710703
> *tired as fuck and can't sleep...
> *


Same here , so just chillin online.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 01:25 AM~19710705
> *justin your cars too clean for that plaque
> *


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 02:25 AM~19710705
> *justin your cars too clean for that plaque
> *


RC, Unity has allot of very clean cars and cool people. Youll meet them at Chawps grand opening party.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Identity = 13" or 14" knock-offs only. all 4 tires must have matching white walls, must be all the same brand. no mix match tires. White walls and rims must be clean at all times!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2011, 03:33 AM~19710781
> *x2 thats the only thing i dont like about my ride. i cant take my tint off
> *


Do they make clear windows for the Blazer? For me tint if done right looks good, I like that car with the light orange tint in the pictures.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mike slipping


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 27 2011, 05:44 AM~19710967
> *Mike slipping
> *


What time he supposed to be online?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 27 2011, 05:44 AM~19710967
> *Mike slipping
> *


:yes: :yes: :twak: WAKE UP PINCHE MIKEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 05:48 AM~19710979
> *What time he supposed to be online?
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP JUSTIN :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2011, 06:05 AM~19711023
> *:biggrin: 'SUP JUSTIN :wave:
> *


Not much . just chillin online.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 02:47 AM~19710731
> *RC, Unity has allot of very clean cars and cool people. Youll meet them at Chawps grand opening party.
> *


 Yea I know man, I forgot I don't post in this topic and people prolly don't get my humor much..1000000% didn't mean any thing against unity, it was juss a friendly jab at chawpers.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jan 27 2011, 05:44 AM~19710967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM AWAKE! TIME FOR COFFEE WITH BAILEYS :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 05:48 AM~19710979
> *What time he supposed to be online?
> *


he is always on here


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2011, 06:00 AM~19711007
> *:yes: :yes: :twak: WAKE UP PINCHE MIKEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


Que onda compa


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711059
> *Yea I know man, I forgot I don't post in this topic and people prolly don't get my humor much..1000000% didn't mean any thing against unity, it was juss a friendly jab at chawpers.
> *


I get ur humor and I still wanna do this :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 12:57 AM~19710653
> *Mr. Luna in the house!!!!!!! What crackin Mr. Luna?
> *


Sup J and Ben! Damn you fukers were busy last night! We got a Shop grand opening, murals, a soda machine, window tint, yes/no! Door jambs, azteca murals! a fat man on a milk crate, a Unity plaque, an asian sitting on Justins brown face, RC4life thinkin hes in Off Topic talkin shit!! funny ass shit fellas! Time to get to sleep. Midnite Ninja shift!  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Jan 26 2011, 10:01 PM~19708798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK YOU SAYIN'


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 06:39 AM~19711144
> *WIRES ONLY NO TINT
> *


Knock-offs or wires? What bout TRU Spokes?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 27 2011, 06:31 AM~19711107
> *Que onda compa
> *


:biggrin: AQUI NO MAS CATCHING UP ON ALL THE "CHISME"!! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Identity Original, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, childsplay69, 602 Monte


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 06:06 AM~19711029
> *Not much . just chillin online.
> *


 :biggrin: I WILL AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE :thumbsup: UNITY C.C. HAS SOME CLEAN RIDES AND THEY ARE REALLY COOL HOMIES!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 06:35 AM~19711128
> *Sup J and Ben! Damn you fukers were busy last night! We got a Shop grand opening, murals, a soda machine, window tint, yes/no! Door jambs, azteca murals! a fat man on a milk crate, a Unity plaque, an asian sitting on Justins brown face, RC4life thinkin hes in Off Topic talkin shit!! funny ass shit fellas! Time to get to sleep. Midnite Ninja shift!   :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: TATA LUNA HAS LEFT THE BUILDING! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, smiley602, Identity Original, regal85, el camino man, 602 Monte, Lunas64


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 06:17 AM~19711081
> *IM ON A SLIPPERY SLOP
> RITE ABOUT NOW! :biggrin:
> IM AWAKE! TIME FOR COFFEE WITH BAILEYS :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Identity Original, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, childsplay69, 602 Monte
> :wave:
> :wave: Morning everyone.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > 8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> > 6 Members: Identity Original, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, childsplay69, 602 Monte
> > :wave:
> > :wave: Morning everyone.
> ...


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

What up AZ SIDE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 06:46 AM~19711164
> *Knock-offs or wires? What bout TRU Spokes?
> *


I dont know? The situation never came up before.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 AM~19710781
> *no tint allowed, im the only exception. my tint is embedded in the glass. new clear rear window coming soon!  :biggrin:
> x2 thats the only thing i dont like about my ride. i cant take my tint off
> it will show.
> ...


no tire tread is required......right Mando? slicks are all good.  

I think Identity would be a good spot for good ol' Justin.......  


'sup Mando!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 27 2011, 07:04 AM~19711244
> *What up AZ SIDE
> *


Whats up Mark? Here just chillin and thinking bout going to sleep.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Identity Original, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, childsplay69, 602 Monte
> :wave:


 :biggrin: 


> :biggrin: I WILL AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE :thumbsup: UNITY C.C. HAS SOME CLEAN RIDES AND THEY ARE REALLY COOL HOMIES!!! :h5:


thanks homie


> > 8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> > 6 Members: Identity Original, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, unity_mike, childsplay69, 602 Monte
> > :wave:
> > :wave: Morning everyone.
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2011, 07:07 AM~19711256
> *no tire tread is required......right Mando?  slicks are all good.
> 
> I think Identity would be a good spot for good ol' Justin.......
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ OFF TO WORK NOW


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711059
> *Yea I know man, I forgot I don't post in this topic and people prolly don't get my humor much..1000000% didn't mean any thing against unity, it was juss a friendly jab at chawpers.
> *


rc4life ya he is a big Racist use words like they where his first and late name...


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:











*=========================================================================================================================*


HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Justin-Az, arizonalow-480, kraz13, BigMandoAZ, EL CHIMAYOSO, regal85, SS520


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Because one thing we all do have in common is the love for Lowriding......._


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711059
> *Yea I know man, I forgot I don't post in this topic and people prolly don't get my humor much..1000000% didn't mean any thing against unity, it was juss a friendly jab at chawpers.
> *



  this guy :loco:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Jan 27 2011, 07:41 AM~19711385
> *rc4life ya he is a big Racist use words like they where his first and late name...
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: u gotta meat the guy firt holmes , hes a jack ass but i dont think so on what you posted :ugh: ...im turning that foo brown one bud light at a time :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 08:13 AM~19711561
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 01:48 AM~19710631
> *HERE YOU GO JUSTIN!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats gonna look bad ass on my ride  ...whichever i finish first :happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 08:42 AM~19711730
> *thats gonna look bad ass on my ride   ...whichever i finish first  :happysad:
> *


Cant wait to see you in the line up homie :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 09:01 AM~19711850
> *Cant wait to see you in the line up homie :biggrin:
> *



heeeeeeey buddy heard you did you taxes :cheesy: :naughty:  :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: AZ SIDE


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 PM~19708276
> *:h5: One of the best things in life , is having the rite woman at your side.
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up homie...... 
you both look genuinly happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 08:35 AM~19711689
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  u gotta meat the guy firt holmes , hes a jack ass  but i dont think so on what you posted  :ugh: ...im turning that foo brown one bud light at a time :biggrin:
> *


hahaha lmao!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:17 PM~19709060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 26 2011, 10:18 PM~19709079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAPULOUS!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda Art loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:28 PM~19710008
> *Justin I thing u should put sum tortas on the hood and sum cheenas on ur trunk that's the sHhht that will make it pop  hehehe
> *


DAM WHAT WAS U DOIN IN HERE THEY TURN THIS CHET INT DA JUNIYS THREAD :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 27 2011, 11:39 AM~19713103
> *Ke onda Art loks
> *


MADE IT TO WORK ,,,, WAS RUNNIN AROUND ALL MORNIN DOIN PAPAREWORK FOR MY HIJOS..... SHIT SUX,,,,,,, DIDNT ACCOMPLIS PEDO... OH WELL MANANA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 26 2011, 11:35 PM~19710077
> *Ur rite bro cheenas on the door jams and tortas on the rims so we can c them go round and round that a good idea
> *


:loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2011, 11:47 AM~19713161
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Dang bro"""I'm in the same boat bro had to GET in the morning to do a lot ot shhhh with the roof vato and u knw bro I don't do mornings I do nooners hehehehe


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 27 2011, 11:53 AM~19713205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 06:35 AM~19711128
> *Sup J and Ben! Damn you fukers were busy last night! We got a Shop grand opening, murals, a soda machine, window tint, yes/no! Door jambs, azteca murals! a fat man on a milk crate, a Unity plaque, an asian sitting on Justins brown face, RC4life thinkin hes in Off Topic talkin shit!! funny ass shit fellas! Time to get to sleep. Midnite Ninja shift!   :biggrin:
> *


DAM AL WAS ON ONE ,,NO WONDER WHY HE WAS STUCK!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup BISHES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 27 2011, 11:54 AM~19713216
> *Dang bro"""I'm in the same boat bro had to GET in the morning to do a lot ot shhhh with the roof vato and u knw bro I don't do mornings I do nooners hehehehe
> *


64 JOE ALWAYS SAID DONT CALL YOU TILL AFTER 2 OR 3!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 27 2011, 12:03 PM~19713268
> *64 JOE ALWAYS SAID DONT CALL YOU TILL AFTER 2 OR 3!
> *


 carnal u knw I have to get my chevy sleep


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2011, 11:55 AM~19713225
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP CARNAL :wave:
> *


PO PIMPIN HOMIE!!

CANT CALL IT TRYIN TO GET MOTIVATED!
:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 27 2011, 09:03 AM~19711864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NO PUNK BIISH :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2011, 12:00 PM~19713249
> *'sup BISHES!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MR BUCK!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19713353
> *YEAH! IN ABOUT A WEEK OR 2 ILL GET MY ***** RICH CHECK
> BEER ME :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YOU HERD THE NEW GAME CD PURPS AND PATRON


ITS GOT A SONG ON IT........................ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

     

PURPS AND YELLOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody looking for whitewall 155 80 13's hit me up,I will have some maxxis next week...$260 a set. :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE+Jan 27 2011, 07:41 AM~19711385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is all I drink


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hotel info here the number so u can reserve Cocopah Resort 928-722-6677....tell them u there for car show for discount rate...Feb12, 2011 United Dreams supershow yuma, az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side, Hey I am looking for a Keg Tap to borrow for the picnic! Mando wants to drink alot for our anniversary, so we got him a Keg instead of the normal 30 pack! Hit me up please! :biggrin: 
thanks


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 02:10 PM~19714359
> *Sup Az Side, Hey I am looking for a Keg Tap to borrow for the picnic! Mando wants to drink alot for our anniversary, so we got him a Keg instead of the normal 30 pack! Hit me up please! :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


We got one 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 27 2011, 01:14 PM~19714399
> *We got one
> :thumbsup:
> *


Would you like to let us use it for the picnic Bro? Appreciate it!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wow: don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 02:10 PM~19714359
> *Sup Az Side, Hey I am looking for a Keg Tap to borrow for the picnic! Mando wants to drink alot for our anniversary, so we got him a Keg instead of the normal 30 pack! Hit me up please! :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


i want the one keg back pack like at the baseball games! So i can walk around with it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 09:01 AM~19711850
> *Cant wait to see you in the line up homie :biggrin:
> *


yeah the line that always forms to the Identity ice chest!!!!!:roflmao: :roflmao: lol jk


Mikey, chawps you always welcome at our cooler homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2011, 07:07 AM~19711256
> *no tire tread is required......right Mando?  slicks are all good.
> 
> I think Identity would be a good spot for good ol' Justin.......
> ...


just allowed for Luna! cuz he so fast!!!!!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no ****!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 02:24 PM~19714481
> *Would you like to let us use it for the picnic Bro? Appreciate it!
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos_@Jan 27 2011, 02:02 PM~19714279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos_@Jan 27 2011, 02:02 PM~19714279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, cant go!!!! NO BEER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL JK


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2011, 02:29 PM~19714535
> *i want the one keg back pack like at the baseball games! So i can walk around with it
> *


What about those hard hats that holds like 2, 3, or 4 cans.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 27 2011, 02:40 PM~19714652
> *What about those hard hats that holds like 2, 3, or 4 cans.
> *



for a show yes, but this is a special occasion!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 27 2011, 02:26 PM~19714503
> *:wow: don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


lol, whats up homie!!!! The day is getting closer!!!!! hno: hno: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol go get a camelpack from any sporting good store n feel that bish up with some beer. :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 27 2011, 02:44 PM~19714692
> *Lol go get a camel pach from any sporting good store n feel that bish up with some beer.  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


i got one


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Shit there u go u good then.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos+Jan 27 2011, 02:02 PM~19714279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I liked you for a reason :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 02:06 AM~19710674
> *Ben you up early or awake late?
> *


up late as hell homie.... crack is good!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 02:25 AM~19710705
> *justin your cars too clean for that plaque
> *



wtf?????????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

OK HOMIES I'M POSTING THIS FOR A CLOSE HOMIE OF MINE. HIS LADIES GRANDFATHER :angel: ( BILLY WHITE ) :angel: PASSED AWAY ON THIS PAST MONDAY, SO TO PAY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES THEY ARE HAVING CAR WASH (FOR DONATIONS) THIS SUNDAY FROM 9AM TO ? AT THE 7/11 ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 02:47 AM~19710731
> *RC, Unity has allot of very clean cars and cool people. Youll meet them at Chawps grand opening party.
> *



thanks homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 06:12 AM~19711059
> *Yea I know man, I forgot I don't post in this topic and people prolly don't get my humor much..1000000% didn't mean any thing against unity, it was juss a friendly jab at chawpers.
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 27 2011, 06:31 AM~19711107
> *Que onda compa
> *



whats up my *****???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 03:35 PM~19715056
> *up late as hell homie.... crack is good!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 27 2011, 06:33 AM~19711117
> *I get ur humor and I still wanna do this  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 27 2011, 06:35 AM~19711128
> *Sup J and Ben! Damn you fukers were busy last night! We got a Shop grand opening, murals, a soda machine, window tint, yes/no! Door jambs, azteca murals! a fat man on a milk crate, a Unity plaque, an asian sitting on Justins brown face, RC4life thinkin hes in Off Topic talkin shit!! funny ass shit fellas! Time to get to sleep. Midnite Ninja shift!   :biggrin:
> *



damn tata pretty much summed it all up for us


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 27 2011, 03:35 PM~19715060
> *OK HOMIES I'M POSTING THIS FOR A CLOSE HOMIE OF MINE. HIS LADIES GRANDFATHER :angel: ( BILLY WHITE ) :angel: PASSED AWAY ON THIS PAST MONDAY, SO TO PAY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES THEY ARE HAVING CAR WASH (FOR DONATIONS) THIS SUNDAY FROM 9AM TO ?  AT THE 7/11 ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED.
> *


I'll be there to get my bucket washed


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 27 2011, 06:50 AM~19711183
> * :biggrin: I WILL AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE :thumbsup: UNITY C.C. HAS SOME CLEAN RIDES AND THEY ARE REALLY COOL HOMIES!!! :h5:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 08:42 AM~19711730
> *thats gonna look bad ass on my ride   ...whichever i finish first  :happysad:
> *



yes it will bro, cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 AM~19713132
> *DAM WHAT WAS U DOIN IN HERE THEY TURN THIS CHET INT DA JUNIYS THREAD :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: puro black and yellows!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 03:29 PM~19715013
> *WHAT UP BEN?
> *


whats up mikey???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 03:40 PM~19715089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 03:51 PM~19715170
> *whats up mikey???
> *


Another day at the office!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 04:00 PM~19715278
> *Another day at the office!
> *


tell me about it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 04:04 PM~19715321
> *tell me about it!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Taco party out side of Bens office :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :angry: :machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 03:49 PM~19715155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  puro black and yellows!!!!
> *


to many muncho :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

you guys did like 38 pages :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 27 2011, 04:26 PM~19715478
> *to many muncho :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> you guys did like 38 pages :wow:
> *


We do it big!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 27 2011, 04:31 PM~19715511
> *We do it big!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 03:49 PM~19715155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  puro black and yellows!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: BLACK AND JELLOW BLACK AND JELLOW :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats up puppet?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

To all Unity CC members...</span>

I think what I said has been taken out of context a little too far.. I cant say enough on how I 120% ment* <span style=\'color:red\'>ZERO* disrespect towards the club or any members init. It was just ment to be a light hearted friendly jab at Chawps and some what a complement to justinAZ. I know a lot of you don't know me and my personality on how much I joke around( Im an off topicer) it wasnt after I posted what I did, did I realize how much it could be taken offensively and the wrong way. I shortly after posted a response to what I had said, saying it was just a joke and no disrespect, but it came to my attention from some one other than chawps people were calling him(chawps) and giving him a hard time about what I said. So i wanted to come back here and clear the air once again and apologize to Unity and all its members for what I said. Hopefully we can get over this and move on and get to meet most of you guys at chawps opening...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19717163
> *To all Unity CC members...</span>
> 
> I think what I said has been taken out of context a little too far.. I cant say enough on how I 120% ment <span style=\'color:red\'>ZERO disrespect towards the club or any members init. It was just ment to be a light hearted friendly jab at Chawps and some what a complement to justinAZ. I know a lot of you don't know me and my personality on how much I joke around( Im an off topicer) it wasnt after I posted what I did, did I realize how much it could be taken offensively and the wrong way. I shortly after posted a response to what I had said, saying it was just a joke and no disrespect, but it came to my attention from some one other than chawps people were calling him(chawps) and giving him a hard time about what I said. So i wanted to come back here and clear the air once again and apologize to Unity and all its members for what I said. Hopefully we can get over this and move on and get to meet most of you guys at chawps opening...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do art


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Art?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Once again......I say....................*BULLSHIT*! :biggrin:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

CLEAN ASS TRADE! Anyone interested in a trade i'm sitting on a 1994 LINCOLN towncar. 59k original miles on it. all original. All maintenace has been done by dealer, car fax to prove it. Car runs like a champ! This car is super clean, very strong project car, interior is original and clean! Very minor hail damage. It's either going to be my next car to hit the paint booth or if anyone wants to trade me for a Chevy, i'd like to get an El camino or Impala. Hit me up, serious offers only. trade car must be running and in good condition, with clean title.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup az side


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Jan 27 2011, 08:32 PM~19717638
> *CLEAN ASS TRADE! Anyone interested in a trade i'm sitting on a 1994 LINCOLN towncar. 59k original miles on it. all original. All maintenace has been done by dealer, car fax to prove it. Car runs like a champ! This car is super clean, very strong project car, interior is original and clean! Very minor hail damage. It's either going to be my next car to hit the paint booth or if anyone wants to trade me for a Chevy, i'd like to get an El camino or Impala. Hit me up, serious offers only. trade car must be running and in good condition, with clean title.
> *


K onda guero


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 27 2011, 08:33 PM~19717656
> *K onda guero
> *


what it do AZ, what it do darkness i see you


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

FOR SALE: 93 CADDY FLEET WOOD $6K OBO
SALVAGE TITLE- DUE TO THEFT

CHECK MY POST ON LAY IT LOW, UNDER "93 CADDY" OR CRAIGLIST
CAR IS LOCATED IN PHX,AZ

QUESTION: CALL OR TEXT 602-451-3080


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19717163
> *To all Unity CC members...</span>
> 
> I think what I said has been taken out of context a little too far.. I cant say enough on how I 120% ment <span style=\'color:red\'>ZERO disrespect towards the club or any members init. It was just ment to be a light hearted friendly jab at Chawps and some what a complement to justinAZ. I know a lot of you don't know me and my personality on how much I joke around( Im an off topicer) it wasnt after I posted what I did, did I realize how much it could be taken offensively and the wrong way. I shortly after posted a response to what I had said, saying it was just a joke and no disrespect, but it came to my attention from some one other than chawps people were calling him(chawps) and giving him a hard time about what I said. So i wanted to come back here and clear the air once again and apologize to Unity and all its members for what I said. Hopefully we can get over this and move on and get to meet most of you guys at chawps opening...
> *


I'm not even in THE U, but I still wanna kick ur ginger ass hahahah :buttkick:

Nah fool I talked to you in person and you are a real cool person, I kno in offtopic you say crazy shit just to see peoples reactions but when you come on this thread with people not really knowing you, just becareful on what you say and remember that a lot of people take their clubs very serious and will defend it as if its their own family because that's what it is to some people....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 27 2011, 06:40 PM~19716513
> *:biggrin:  BLACK AND JELLOW BLACK AND JELLOW :biggrin:
> *



Ya mero sale otro black n jellow guey ay la lleva el primo irvin con mi cutlass


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2011, 08:22 PM~19717515
> *Once again......I say....................BULLSHIT! :biggrin:
> *


You got that right! :biggrin: 

Took me over an hour to read all this chit :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2011, 09:04 PM~19718761
> *You got that right! :biggrin:
> 
> Took me over an hour to read all this chit :biggrin:
> *


  'sup Termite!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:, spirit16, El Azteca 85 Buick, SOCIETY1980, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 187edition, myty :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda my identity family


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke ke onda mi raza de az side


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 27 2011, 10:09 PM~19718824
> * 'sup Termite!
> *


just working brotha :happysad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 27 2011, 08:22 PM~19717515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Chevy


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jan 27 2011, 09:38 PM~19718443
> *Ya mero sale otro black n jellow guey ay la lleva el primo irvin con mi cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


chingon mi compa irvin getting down ese!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 27 2011, 08:59 PM~19717926
> *I'm not even in THE U, but I still wanna kick ur ginger ass hahahah :buttkick:
> 
> Nah fool I talked to you in person and you are a real cool person, I kno in offtopic you say crazy shit just to see peoples reactions but when you come on this thread with people not really knowing you, just becareful on what you say and remember that a lot of people take their clubs very serious and will defend it as if its their own family because that's what it is to some people....
> *


x81 rc you cool peeps but you got to remember everyone represents their plaque with pride ese so we take that really serious homie get 2 30 packs and we could talk bout it right mikey :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup tata!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Sup justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 28 2011, 01:19 AM~19720180
> *Sup justin
> *


Not much , just surfing the net. You?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 28 2011, 01:24 AM~19720197
> *:boink:
> *


Whats going on RC?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, Knightstalker, Lunas64


:wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 01:25 AM~19720200
> *Whats going on RC?
> *


chillin mayne


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 28 2011, 01:27 AM~19720209
> *chillin mayne
> *


Same here, bored mostly so surfing the net.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 01:27 AM~19720208
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Justin-Az, Knightstalker, Lunas64
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 01:29 AM~19720212
> *Same here, bored mostly so surfing the net.
> *


yezzzir same here


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

esepuppet, whats up homie?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 28 2011, 01:32 AM~19720226
> *yezzzir same here
> *


get a life fockers jajaja am doing the same :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 28 2011, 01:33 AM~19720233
> *get a life fockers jajaja am doing the same :biggrin:
> *


LOL, How was your day?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 01:34 AM~19720237
> *LOL, How was your day?
> *


it was ok buddy how bout yours?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 28 2011, 01:36 AM~19720244
> *it was ok buddy how bout yours?
> *


was good went to watch the striper working on my car, went to check on the upholstery and went to chawps shop for a while. Other than that just been chillin. You?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 28 2011, 12:51 AM~19720072
> *x81 rc you cool peeps but you got to remember everyone represents their plaque with pride ese so we take that really serious homie get 2 30 packs and we could talk bout it right mikey :biggrin:
> *


What will you drink then? LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin El Azteca? You awake early or late?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 27 2011, 03:56 PM~19715226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: 
Que onda Big Ben homie?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 27 2011, 12:29 PM~19713475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
Que pasa senor Art?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 28 2011, 12:51 AM~19720072
> *x81 rc you cool peeps but you got to remember everyone represents their plaque with pride ese so we take that really serious homie get 2 30 packs and we could talk bout it right mikey :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 01:40 AM~19720263
> *What will you drink then? LOL.
> *


59 for me 1 for him :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morninig az


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 05:28 AM~19720644
> *59 for me 1 for him :biggrin:
> *


Sup mike


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

X63


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 27 2011, 08:59 PM~19717926
> *I'm not even in THE U, but I still wanna kick ur ginger ass hahahah :buttkick:
> 
> Nah fool I talked to you in person and you are a real cool person, I kno in offtopic you say crazy shit just to see peoples reactions but when you come on this thread with people not really knowing you, just becareful on what you say and remember that a lot of people take their clubs very serious and will defend it as if its their own family because that's what it is to some people....
> *


X63


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 28 2011, 05:44 AM~19720672
> *Sup mike
> *


Whats up Roger? Ready for Sunday homie? :biggrin:
Time to break in Chawps house.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 07:35 AM~19721055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_OK HOMIES I'M POSTING THIS FOR A CLOSE HOMIE OF MINE. HIS LADIES GRANDFATHER :angel: ( BILLY WHITE ) :angel: PASSED AWAY ON THIS PAST MONDAY, SO TO PAY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES THEY ARE HAVING CAR WASH (FOR DONATIONS) THIS SUNDAY FROM 9AM TO ? AT THE 7/11 ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED. _


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

NEXT WEEKEND

















HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE! UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! THEY WILL BE ACCEPTING PRE-REG FOR THEIR SHOW IN YUMA THE FOLLOWING SATURDAY! GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 07:06 AM~19720940
> *Whats up Roger? Ready for Sunday homie? :biggrin:
> Time to break in Chawps house.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2011, 02:35 PM~19714606
> *yeah the line that always forms to the Identity ice chest!!!!!:roflmao:  :roflmao: lol jk
> Mikey, chawps you always welcome at our cooler homie!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Were the fuck is everyone? 'cause it's Friday; Ben ain't got no job... and you ain't got shit to do.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 08:56 AM~19721546
> *Were the fuck is everyone? 'cause it's Friday; Ben ain't got no job... and you ain't got shit to do.
> *



immo get you hiiigh today


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2011, 08:47 AM~19721490
> *:biggrin:
> *


Danny , buy me a 40oz for my birthday.


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Don't miss this one!! The last 2 were huge!! Come out chill, listen to good music, challenge another club in the Horseshoe tourny!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 10:27 AM~19722116
> *      :biggrin:
> *


what up holmes


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 28 2011, 01:05 AM~19720134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, smiley602, The1and0nly, valledelsol, ROLL'N
:wave:

SMILEY I GOT SOME NEW MUSIC FOR YOU HOME,,, THE NEW GAME,PAUL WALL, SOME OTHA CHET TO HOMIE... HIT ME UP!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Jan 28 2011, 09:28 AM~19721759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 05:28 AM~19720644
> *59 for me 1 for him :biggrin:
> *


how can you do that 5 beer mike!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 28 2011, 12:06 PM~19722775
> *how can you do that 5 beer mike!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY I DO IT! I JUST DO, DAMN IT! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 28 2011, 12:02 PM~19722740
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PUTO


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What's good for tonight az


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2011, 08:47 AM~19721490
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 28 2011, 01:14 PM~19723210
> *Hell yeah
> *


Off work already?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19717163
> *To all Unity CC members...</span>
> 
> I think what I said has been taken out of context a little too far.. I cant say enough on how I 120% ment <span style=\'color:red\'>ZERO disrespect towards the club or any members init. It was just ment to be a light hearted friendly jab at Chawps and some what a complement to justinAZ. I know a lot of you don't know me and my personality on how much I joke around( Im an off topicer) it wasnt after I posted what I did, did I realize how much it could be taken offensively and the wrong way. I shortly after posted a response to what I had said, saying it was just a joke and no disrespect, but it came to my attention from some one other than chawps people were calling him(chawps) and giving him a hard time about what I said. So i wanted to come back here and clear the air once again and apologize to Unity and all its members for what I said. Hopefully we can get over this and move on and get to meet most of you guys at chawps opening...
> *


look at u rc in here starting trouble :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 28 2011, 11:20 AM~19722461
> *:wow:
> *


:scrutinize: WHAT UP HOMIE! :burn: WHERE MY TALL TEE SHIRT!?!?!?!?! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 09:04 AM~19721598
> *Danny , buy me a 40oz for my birthday.
> *



whens you b day? :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  TGIF!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2011, 02:14 PM~19723677
> *whens you b day? :cheesy:
> *


:wave: 'SUP CHAWPS :biggrin: :uh: THAT FOOLIO'S B-DAY IS IN JULY!!!! :twak: HE MUST BE DRUNK ALREADY! :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 01:45 PM~19723449
> *Off work already?
> *


Yup it's Friday y tu cabron where u b


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jan 28 2011, 01:54 PM~19723522
> *look at u rc in here starting trouble :biggrin:
> *


lol i know bro, my second post in here and I pissed off an entire car club :twak:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 28 2011, 01:27 PM~19723776
> *lol i know bro, my second post in here and I pissed off an entire car club :twak:
> *


LAMO!!! I see you in Off Topic doin the same thing!! Funny as hell too!!! You fellas down there are crazy! I know you were bullshittin and didnt mean anything by it. But like they say in this thread. Club is sacred and family!!!  Its all good!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2011, 02:14 PM~19723677
> *whens you b day? :cheesy:
> *


WHATS TODAY?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 02:19 PM~19723708
> *:biggrin:  TGIF!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty: :boink:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 02:22 PM~19723733
> *:wave: 'SUP CHAWPS :biggrin: :uh: THAT FOOLIO'S B-DAY IS IN JULY!!!! :twak: HE MUST BE DRUNK ALREADY! :roflmao:
> *











:biggrin: J/K


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 28 2011, 02:22 PM~19723736
> *Yup it's Friday y tu cabron where u b
> *


HARD AT WORK STILL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2011, 02:30 PM~19723793
> *LAMO!!! I see you in Off Topic doin the same thing!! Funny as hell too!!! You fellas down there are crazy! I know you were bullshittin and didnt mean anything by it. But like they say in this thread. Club is sacred and family!!!   Its all good!
> *


:biggrin: WA'SSSUP MR. LUNA :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 02:34 PM~19723832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: YOU IS A VIOLENT DRUNK MIKEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 02:32 PM~19723813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: GET YOUR OWN TATER-TOTS FOO!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2011, 02:30 PM~19723793
> *LAMO!!! I see you in Off Topic doin the same thing!! Funny as hell too!!! You fellas down there are crazy! I know you were bullshittin and didnt mean anything by it. But like they say in this thread. Club is sacred and family!!!   Its all good!
> *


WERE THE BUD






























LIGHT AT TATA?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 02:38 PM~19723862
> *hno: hno: YOU IS A VIOLENT DRUNK MIKEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM A DRUNKEN MASTER! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Get back to work mike


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 28 2011, 03:11 PM~19724101
> *Get back to work mike
> *


THIS IS MY JOB!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, ART LOKS, az71monte, unity_mike


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 03:29 PM~19724223
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, ART LOKS, az71monte, unity_mike
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MANDO! :biggrin: IS IT BEER THIRTY YET?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 03:34 PM~19724256
> *WHAT UP MANDO! :biggrin: IS IT BEER THIRTY YET?
> *


man i been drinking since 10 am. got the day off!!!!! another 3day weekend paid!!!!! better hurry up


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 03:43 PM~19724305
> *man i been drinking since 10 am. got the day off!!!!! another 3day weekend paid!!!!! better hurry up
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 03:29 PM~19724223
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BigMandoAZ, Lunas64, ART LOKS, az71monte, unity_mike
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MY BROTHER!
JUST HERE MIXIN,,,,,WAITIN FOR BEER 30


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats up AZ?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

OK HOMIES I'M POSTING THIS FOR A CLOSE HOMIE OF MINE. HIS LADIES GRANDFATHER :angel: ( BILLY WHITE ) :angel: PASSED AWAY ON THIS PAST MONDAY, SO TO PAY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES THEY ARE HAVING CAR WASH (FOR DONATIONS) THIS SUNDAY FROM 9AM TO ? AT THE 7/11 ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 28 2011, 05:38 PM~19724956
> *OK HOMIES I'M POSTING THIS FOR A CLOSE HOMIE OF MINE. HIS LADIES GRANDFATHER :angel: ( BILLY WHITE ) :angel: PASSED AWAY ON THIS PAST MONDAY, SO TO PAY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES THEY ARE HAVING CAR WASH (FOR DONATIONS) THIS SUNDAY FROM 9AM TO ?  AT THE 7/11 ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED.
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

ok, I'm bored. what hopper wants to come over for a house call? :biggrin: pm me and I'll give you the address


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 28 2011, 05:56 PM~19725091
> *ok, I'm bored.  what hopper wants to come over for a house call? :biggrin: pm me and I'll give you the address
> *


AZ-SIDE TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE THATS WHATS UP!!!!!
MOFOS IN AZ WANT A HOUSECALL ON :wow: THEMSELVES!!!!!!!!!



DATS DA SHIT!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LATER AZ SIDE.....TIME TO DRINK A COLD ONE OR 12!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, El Azteca 85 Buick

:wave:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I wana go C a hopp were and when


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ill bring the beer bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 28 2011, 07:02 PM~19725566
> *Ill bring the beer bro
> *


Bring the beer where?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin Mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 02:57 PM~19723986
> *IM A  MASTER DRUNK!  :biggrin:
> *


 FIXED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 07:09 PM~19725629
> *Whats crackin Mando?
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN' BUDDY!  BOUT TO GO HAVE DINNER WITH MY LADY  WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 07:14 PM~19725666
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN' BUDDY!  BOUT TO GO HAVE DINNER WITH MY LADY  WHAT YOU UP TO?
> *


just chillin


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttft


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 28 2011, 07:24 PM~19725741
> *:biggrin: ttft
> *


x2


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Car wash 10-29-11 donations for armando burnias funeral costs any glendale @taco mex please stop by for help out the kids that los there dad. God bless you home towner born and res in glendale this is eugene the vato that used to be from ldentity car club


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up luna ke onda muchacho


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Jan 28 2011, 08:05 PM~19726480
> *Car wash 10-29-11 donations for armando burnias funeral costs any glendale @taco mex please stop by for help out the kids that los there dad. God bless you home towner born and res in glendale this is eugene the vato that used to be from ldentity car club
> *



Eugene call me!
520-370-1071


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 28 2011, 08:07 PM~19726499
> *Wat up luna ke onda muchacho
> *


Sup Super Chevy!!!! Getting the car ready for Tucson Bro! What u up to Loco


----------



## knightsimagecadi84 (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sup AZ?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## knightsimagecadi84 (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 07:58 AM~19721191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: Knights Image C C ! will be there .


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 28 2011, 05:56 PM~19725091
> *ok, I'm bored.  what hopper wants to come over for a house call? :biggrin: pm me and I'll give you the address
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: i want to watch that hop :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19726499
> *Wat up luna ke onda muchacho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 28 2011, 08:26 PM~19726675
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Sup Joe how u been? U comin to the Picnic next weekend?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

CHEVYS ???? who invited these mudder scratchers :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2011, 09:33 PM~19726713
> *Sup Joe how u been? U comin to the Picnic next weekend?
> *


yes sir been workin on my 64s :biggrin: cant wait :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 28 2011, 09:38 PM~19726762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> CHEVYS ???? who invited these mudder scratchers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, rc4life, joe 2 64s, Pitirijas, Knightstalker, CHAPA


Be Nice Loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin RC?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 28 2011, 08:42 PM~19726799
> *yes sir been workin on my 64s  :biggrin: cant wait  :h5:
> *


Work on one, bring it out!!! Kick it with us!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> > CHEVYS ???? who invited these mudder scratchers :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 28 2011, 09:00 PM~19726950
> *thxs luna ....cant make it to Yuma its my girlfriends b day that weekend  ..............but i think my wifes going :biggrin:
> *


Ahh Shiiit, you got it like that huh Playa?!!!!! Lifes good!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2011, 10:02 PM~19726958
> *Ahh Shiiit, you got it like that huh Playa?!!!!! Lifes good!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 28 2011, 09:04 PM~19726983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell you what...... two 30 packs Bud Lite and I dont say Shit in Yuma......!!!!!
 
I'm jus sayin........... :biggrin: and I ran out of beers!! :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Jan 28 2011, 09:42 PM~19726799
> *yes sir been workin on my 64s  :biggrin: cant wait  :h5:
> *


He won't make it. He ain't 64 joe he's slowpoke joe! Jk :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Damn ......Another Super Show!!! Thats some badass shit right there!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19727023
> *Tell you what...... two 30 packs Bud Lite and I dont say Shit in Yuma......!!!!!
> 
> I'm jus sayin........... :biggrin: and I ran out of beers!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL.... :biggrin: cool its cheaper to keeper


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsimagecadi84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:13 PM~19726565
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:wave: Whats going on markie !! :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Alley Kats 51 at the Grand Nationals Roadster Show...Painted by Vicious of PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 02:19 PM~19723708
> *:biggrin:  TGIF!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty: :boink:
> *







:worship: Friday ! Friday ! Friday !!! :rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 10:18 PM~19727121
> *Alley Kats 51 at the Grand Nationals Roadster Show...Painted by Vicious of PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of a sick ass car.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: One more day of work ! ! and four days home to work on my cutlass.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: azmobn06, mmunchies2, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C,  Riderz-4-Life

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2011, 02:14 PM~19723677
> *whens you b day? :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHA EVERYDAY IS HIS BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up my peeps from AZ side ke onda,,,,,,wat up 64joe justin.and All


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 07:58 AM~19721191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN GONNA GET TO GO TO THIS ONE THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 09:30 PM~19727241
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: azmobn06, mmunchies2, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C,  Riderz-4-Life
> 
> ...


........ :biggrin: Get some rest for manana!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OK HOMIES WHAT DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE??? HELP NEED A DATE FOR THE OG KICKBACK


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 28 2011, 10:35 PM~19727295
> *........ :biggrin: Get some rest for manana!
> *


I will....later...just working out the 12oz curls to get my arm ready for more :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:36 PM~19727307
> *OK HOMIES WHAT DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE??? HELP NEED A DATE FOR THE OG KICKBACK
> *


april 17th sunday
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 10:43 PM~19727371
> *april 17th sunday
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


What up Mando? I know you aint at Lunas kus you would have been kicked out already :biggrin: :0  :biggrin: 

Tata needs his rest :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 28 2011, 10:33 PM~19727275
> *Wat up my peeps from AZ side ke onda,,,,,,wat up 64joe justin.and  All
> *


Que onda Azteca


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 10:47 PM~19727405
> *What up Mando? I know you aint at Lunas kus you would have been kicked out already :biggrin:  :0    :biggrin:
> 
> Tata needs his rest :0
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Jan 28 2011, 10:30 PM~19727245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19727430
> *:biggrin: ALL DAY EVERY DAY
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What up borracho


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yo Mando, help me out :happysad: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUQPcigkO40


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 11:05 PM~19727575
> *Yo Mando, help me out :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 11:08 PM~19727602
> *
> *


Thanks!

How you do dat chit....I'm n old focker


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone has a set of 14x6 TRU Spokes for sell PM me, they need to be 5x5 bolt pattern.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Az2J7ONvWw


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 11:18 PM~19727688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

fuk dis chit...I can post :angry: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPkpJels9Qc


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 11:31 PM~19727833
> *:angry:
> *


:dunno: WHY IS YOU ANGRY!?  ARE YOU OUT OF CORONAS!?!?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 11:36 PM~19727875
> *:dunno: WHY IS YOU ANGRY!?  ARE YOU OUT OF CORONAS!?!?
> *


fuk no, I cant post vids worth a chit :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19727894
> *fuk no, I cant post vids worth a chit :angry:
> *


Did you read the thread about how to post them?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18390382


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19727894
> *fuk no, I cant post vids worth a chit :angry:
> *


 I CAN'T EITHER!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 11:41 PM~19727913
> *Did you read the thread about how to post them?
> *


yea, but i'm fuken mesican so it don't mean chit :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 11:41 PM~19727922
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18390382
> *


i kept doing that chit...fuken teknology :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BUT I AM AN EXPERT ON POSTING........ 












:naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 28 2011, 11:47 PM~19727967
> * BUT I AM AN EXPERT ON POSTING........
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AND THIS..........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPUEckHVMo8

fuk it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19728027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 11:55 PM~19728029
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

mayne, I've tried everything and this biatch kicks me off


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 10:43 PM~19727371
> *april 17th sunday
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



THANKS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:02 AM~19728075
> *THANKS
> *


sup OG how are you!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4

Help me again Mando :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:06 AM~19728111
> *36lSqG4
> 
> Help me again Mando :biggrin:
> *



dont work on this one


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hQgCJGNspI


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:10 AM~19728141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:09 AM~19728133
> *dont work on this one
> *


 :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:11 AM~19728146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...you want to get political  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y-7fl1nJfw


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:12 AM~19728157
> *Oh...you want to get political
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y-7fl1nJfw
> *


nah just like the song


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:13 AM~19728161
> *nah just like the song
> *


SOAD is bad ass


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:15 AM~19728169
> *SOAD is bad ass
> *


fuck yeah I trip people out when that shit is in the blazer!!! :biggrin: fuck em! I play what I want!


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

What up fellas :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:18 AM~19728179
> *What up fellas  :wave:
> *


Sup homie!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:18 AM~19728179
> *What up fellas  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 29 2011, 12:03 AM~19728095
> *sup OG how are you!!!
> *


I'M GOOD HOMIE WHAT ABOUT YOU HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:16 AM~19728175
> *fuck yeah I trip people out when that shit is in the blazer!!!  :biggrin: fuck em! I play what I want!
> *


yup, I play everything from oldies to classic rock to heavy metal to all kinds of rock  

I play the electric guitar by the way...  Rock n Roll gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:23 AM~19728205
> *yup, I play everything from oldies to classic rock to heavy metal to all kinds of rock
> 
> I play the electric guitar by the way...    Rock n Roll gangsta :biggrin:
> *


trumpet and drums, Im teaching my son trumpet and then he started band at school.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES DIDN'T SEE A FLYER OR ANYTHING POSTED ABOUT APRIL 9TH..


SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9TH OG KICKBACK AND BARBEQUE!!! FLYER WILL BE UP SOON :biggrin: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:25 AM~19728218
> *OK HOMIES DIDN'T SEE A FLYER OR ANYTHING POSTED ABOUT APRIL 9TH..
> SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9TH OG KICKBACK AND BARBEQUE!!! FLYER WILL BE UP SOON  :biggrin:
> *



nobody has flyers with me for that day. go for it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:25 AM~19728216
> *trumpet and drums, Im teaching my son trumpet and then he started band at school.
> *


I forgot the trumpet... I played it for years and always wanted to be a Mariachi...playing hard rock and drinking Coronas driving lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:23 AM~19728205
> *yup, I play everything from oldies to classic rock to heavy metal to all kinds of rock
> 
> I play the electric guitar by the way...   Rock n Roll gangsta :biggrin:
> *


you play country?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:28 AM~19728227
> *you play country?
> *


ok Justin you were cool til you said country!!! Banned for 3 days!!! lol jk


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is another political SOAD song for the Middle East war

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:29 AM~19728229
> *ok Justin you were cool til you said country!!! Banned for 3 days!!! lol jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:28 AM~19728227
> *you play country?
> *


Stevie Ray Vaughn is as far as I go...some Kid Rock but fuk all that "my wife left me with my best friend and took my dog with them" chit :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:27 AM~19728222
> *nobody has flyers with me for that day. go for it
> *



COOL  YOU DO NOW HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:31 AM~19728240
> *COOL    YOU DO NOW HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: get in line! I got 7 projects im working on right now!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:31 AM~19728239
> *Stevie Ray Vaughn is as far as I go...some Kid Rock but fuk all that "my wife left me with my best friend and took my dog with them" chit :biggrin:
> *


LOL. I mostly listen to country and rap. I got no musical talents though my lil brother sings and plays guitar for a living.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:33 AM~19728245
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: get in line! I got 7 projects im working on right now!
> *



:0 DRINK ANOTHER BEER I WAS JOKING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:25 AM~19728218
> *OK HOMIES DIDN'T SEE A FLYER OR ANYTHING POSTED ABOUT APRIL 9TH..
> SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9TH OG KICKBACK AND BARBEQUE!!! FLYER WILL BE UP SOON  :biggrin:
> *


Same place ?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:34 AM~19728249
> *LOL. I mostly listen to country and rap. I got no musical talents though my lil brother sings and plays guitar for a living.
> *


here...decode this  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE HAVE TO GET UP EARLY FOR THE CAR WASH  *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:36 AM~19728256
> *Same place ?
> *



YEAH I'LL POST THE INFO UP TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:37 AM~19728260
> *GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE HAVE TO GET UP EARLY FOR THE CAR WASH
> *


goodnight!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:25 AM~19728218
> *OK HOMIES DIDN'T SEE A FLYER OR ANYTHING POSTED ABOUT APRIL 9TH..
> SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9TH OG KICKBACK AND BARBEQUE!!! FLYER WILL BE UP SOON  :biggrin:
> *


you can do it!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:39 AM~19728269
> *goodnight!
> *



NIGHT HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:37 AM~19728260
> *GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE HAVE TO GET UP EARLY FOR THE CAR WASH
> *


goodnight OG see you tomorrow


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Ben?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:36 AM~19728257
> *here...decode this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U
> *


come on Justin...you know you like this blues chit


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 12:41 AM~19728277
> *goodnight OG see you tomorrow
> *



NIGHT HOMIE YUP I'LL BE THERE BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 12:43 AM~19728282
> *come on Justin...you know you like this blues chit
> *


I like some blues but old stuff like muddy waters, robert johnson etc


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda Mando,AZ ke rollo con el pollo dijo el gallo


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 29 2011, 12:47 AM~19728296
> *Ke onda Mando,AZ ke rollo con el pollo dijo el gallo
> *


One day Im going to learn how to read this. Wats up Azteca?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:45 AM~19728289
> *I like some blues but old stuff like muddy waters, robert johnson etc
> *


muddy waters is cool 

but it dont get better than SRV imo


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:48 AM~19728303
> *One day Im going to learn how to read this. Wats up Azteca?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Whats up Chevy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 11:20 PM~19727714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was some funny shit mando!!!! thanks homie i needed that!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:42 AM~19728281
> *Whats crakin Ben?
> *


chillin homie just watching some tv!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is a nice version to the classic of Jimi Hendrix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHTwMDK1WE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 29 2011, 12:43 AM~19728283
> *NIGHT HOMIE YUP I'LL BE THERE BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT TIME  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: early OG!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:48 AM~19728303
> *One day Im going to learn how to read this. Wats up Azteca?
> *


pinchi guero!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

bigben got on I looked at the clock. 5min til 1am must be graveyard shift on azside


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Jan 28 2011, 09:38 PM~19726762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 12:55 AM~19728337
> *pinchi guero!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I can read that :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:56 AM~19728339
> *bigben got on I looked at the clock. 5min til 1am must be graveyard shift on azside
> *


reporting for duty sir!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 12:58 AM~19728347
> *I can read that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 12:58 AM~19728350
> *reporting for duty sir!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just waiting for the torta flood to begin!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

hurry up close laitlow gonna shut down at 2am





The forums will be offline for maintenance from 2am to 4am (pacific)


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:59 AM~19728356
> *Just waiting for the torta flood to begin!
> *


are you serious or are you being sarcastic???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:00 AM~19728361
> *are you serious or are you being sarcastic????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: azmobn06, Justin-Az, BigMandoAZ, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, El Azteca 85 Buick, childsplay69


Dam...it got packed for 1AM :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:00 AM~19728361
> *are you serious or are you being sarcastic????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hope hes serrious as we got music in here but no damn tortas, so let the flooding begin :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 01:03 AM~19728370
> *I hope hes serrious as we got music in here but no damn tortas, so let the flooding begin  :biggrin:
> *


heres one more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySzrJ4GRF7s


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 01:02 AM~19728366
> *:dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:17 AM~19728382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

dam... :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:13 AM~19728377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 01:21 AM~19728389
> *dam... :wow:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:22 AM~19728395
> *whats up homie???
> *


rinkin...bout to go to bed :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody here ever had to drill out a rim and how did it go?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 01:25 AM~19728401
> *rinkin...bout to go to bed :wow:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

nice pics Ben


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

just some old pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:25 AM~19728407
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: azmobn06, BigMandoAZ, MY85TOY PHX AZ, big86ben, Justin-Az, El Azteca 85 Buick


:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ill c u all there at the car wash good nite to all on the AZ side and thanx ben for the tartas b4 I sleep u da man


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

fook it, I'm turning this page to black and gold!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hermans' Caddy


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Tim's Linc


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Davids 68


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

me!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

My old 72


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:20 AM~19728645
> *My old 72
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, wheres that shop at? looks familiar.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 02:22 AM~19728651
> *Nice car, wheres that shop at? looks familiar.
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:26 AM~19728666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Truck.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 02:27 AM~19728676
> *Nice Truck.
> *


thanks ****** :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:30 AM~19728690
> *thanks ****** :biggrin:
> *


Welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:31 AM~19728692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is unique, a lowrider Corsica. Who did the glass tattooing?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 02:33 AM~19728701
> *This is unique, a lowrider Corsica. Who did the glass tattooing?
> *


dont talk chit about the Corsi-lac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:34 AM~19728704
> *dont talk chit about the Corsi-lac :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My old club in Mississippi had a lowriding Suzuki Swift (geo metro with diffrent badge) in it.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:43 AM~19728724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

that's it for the night :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Pics Termite


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 02:45 AM~19728732
> *Nice Pics Termite
> *


thanks!

One more :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:48 AM~19728739
> *thanks!
> 
> One more :biggrin:
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn, I thought I was in the Phoenix Riderz thread for a minute! 

Nice Pics Mr T!! :thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:40 AM~19728718
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This monte is freaking clean.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64 on the trailer. Heading to Tucson for a Foto and Video Shoot.
Art Loks riding shotgun! Peace all


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 29 2011, 07:16 AM~19729071
> *Lunas64 on the trailer. Heading to Tucson for a Foto and Video Shoot.
> Art Loks riding shotgun! Peace all
> 
> *


Have a Good time n be safe 
:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

who is rollin to the silent breeze show?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 29 2011, 07:16 AM~19729071
> *Lunas64 on the trailer. Heading to Tucson for a Foto and Video Shoot.
> Art Loks riding shotgun! Peace all
> 
> *


thats whats up, have fun N have a safe trip


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:36 PM~19727307
> *OK HOMIES WHAT DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE??? HELP NEED A DATE FOR THE OG KICKBACK
> *


Iam sorry OG for not posting the Calender up lately. Its easier to see a stretch of flyers than jumping around Post your Events. Then sometimes not all the up coming shows are posted on there. And i know i don't usually put them in order but its still easier. With gente pointing out that i post them too much......i figured i'd stop and keep the peace. But i guess it does serve a purpose. 







_Now television coverage by BarrioBreak Through!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZSIDE. Im posting this at the request of Imperials: Today is a sad day in the Lowrider World. Just got word that Legendary Lowrider Jesse Valdez Sr. owner of "Gypsy Rose" just passed away. 

Our prayers go out to our Imperials family worldwide. Our prayers and condolences also go out to the Valdez Familia! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 29 2011, 05:06 AM~19728898
> *Damn, I thought I was in the Phoenix Riderz thread for a minute!
> 
> Nice Pics Mr T!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Thanks Luna


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 12:25 AM~19728407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 29 2011, 11:00 AM~19729969
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 AM~19729922
> *Good Morning AZSIDE. Im posting this at the request of Imperials: Today is a sad day in the Lowrider World. Just got word that Legendary Lowrider Jesse Valdez Sr. owner of "Gypsy Rose" just passed away.
> 
> Our prayers go out to our Imperials family worldwide. Our prayers and condolences also go out to the Valdez Familia!  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


MY CONDOLENCES TO ALL THE VALDEZ FAMILY, AND TO IMPERIAL C.C.

:angel: RIDE IN PEACE. :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 28 2011, 10:59 PM~19727518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She didnt ask you to post!


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

im selling my03 lancer if anybody is interested in a daily runs good no mechanical problems i drive it every day.trying to get
3200 cash for it but ill trade for a gbody but i need atleats 1300 cash if anybody is interested pm me


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 29 2011, 11:43 AM~19730214
> *Got a crazy hang over
> 
> She didnt ask you to post!
> *


Your just mad cuz you cant BEER ME LoL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_OK HOMIES I'M POSTING THIS FOR A CLOSE HOMIE OF MINE. HIS LADIES GRANDFATHER :angel: ( BILLY WHITE ) :angel: PASSED AWAY ON THIS PAST MONDAY, SO TO PAY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES THEY ARE HAVING CAR WASH (FOR DONATIONS) THIS SUNDAY FROM 9AM TO ? AT THE 7/11 ON 59TH AVE AND THOMAS, PLEASE COME OUT AND GET YOUR CAR WASHED. _


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:55 AM~19730286
> *Your just mad cuz you cant BEER ME LoL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I dont get mad! I get drunk!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 29 2011, 12:20 PM~19730451
> *I dont get mad! I get drunk!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jan 29 2011, 06:03 AM~19729045
> *This monte is freaking clean.
> *


  Thanks az71monte


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 01:24 AM~19728660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE pics Joe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 29 2011, 01:29 AM~19728427
> *nice pics Ben
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 01:31 AM~19728434
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Damn it OG! I tried to go to the wash! I guess you shut it down early!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:19 AM~19728640
> *me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a mirror or what??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 29 2011, 02:08 PM~19731028
> *Damn it OG! I tried to go to the wash! I guess you shut it down early!
> *


the flyer does say its over at 12 mr late guy!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 AM~19729922
> *Good Morning AZSIDE. Im posting this at the request of Imperials: Today is a sad day in the Lowrider World. Just got word that Legendary Lowrider Jesse Valdez Sr. owner of "Gypsy Rose" just passed away.
> 
> Our prayers go out to our Imperials family worldwide. Our prayers and condolences also go out to the Valdez Familia!  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


  That's sad news... My father in law just went to see him a few days ago... 


May he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

OK PEOPLE......I GOT HOME YESTERDAY FROM THE HOSPITAL......I WENT TO GO HAVE THE BANDAGES REMOVED AND HAVE THE CAST PUT ON.....GONNA SHOW A FEW PICS OF WHAT WAS DONE......PICTURES ARE VERY GRAPHIC..........




they are taken off the bandages.....











still taken em off....











the bandages are open...trying to pry them from my ankle...











after prying them away from my ankle...











the right side of my ankle.....worts worst than what it looks....











the outside of my ankle....











a better shot of the outside of my ankle...











my foot from above......











they also opened the bottom of my foot to fuse three muscles together bu one muscle so so badly damaged the made an incision in the back of my calf to cut and pull that muscle out...so now i have one less muscle in my right leg vs. the left....but i will make a strong and big come back.....it will take me a while but ill be out there with all my fellow brothers in no time.... WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE WELL WISHES AND PRAYERS......SEE YOU GUYS SOON...........


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 29 2011, 02:08 PM~19731028
> *Damn it OG! I tried to go to the wash! I guess you shut it down early!
> *


We were there till 1:15 homie :biggrin: Hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE CAR WASH AND THOSE WHO TRIED TO MAKE IT :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT'S UP FOR TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Some pic's from the Silent Breeze Show......_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 29 2011, 03:00 PM~19731362
> *OK PEOPLE......I GOT HOME YESTERDAY FROM THE HOSPITAL......I WENT TO GO HAVE THE BANDAGES REMOVED AND HAVE THE CAST PUT ON.....GONNA SHOW A FEW PICS OF WHAT WAS DONE......PICTURES ARE VERY GRAPHIC..........
> they are taken off the bandages.....
> 
> ...


Good luck on your recovery Ese!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 AM~19729922
> *Good Morning AZSIDE. Im posting this at the request of Imperials: Today is a sad day in the Lowrider World. Just got word that Legendary Lowrider Jesse Valdez Sr. owner of "Gypsy Rose" just passed away.
> 
> Our prayers go out to our Imperials family worldwide. Our prayers and condolences also go out to the Valdez Familia!  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


OUR CONDOLENCES TO ALL THE VALDEZ FAMILY, AND TO IMPERIAL C.C.

:angel: :angel:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 29 2011, 02:26 AM~19728666
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Now that is one beautiful truck :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: It's Friday !!!!!!!!!! for me !!!!!!!! :loco: :loco: and I'm getting





Drunk !!!!!!!!!! :loco:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Jan 29 2011, 08:54 PM~19733537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 AM~19729922
> *Good Morning AZSIDE. Im posting this at the request of Imperials: Today is a sad day in the Lowrider World. Just got word that Legendary Lowrider Jesse Valdez Sr. owner of "Gypsy Rose" just passed away.
> 
> Our prayers go out to our Imperials family worldwide. Our prayers and condolences also go out to the Valdez Familia!   :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...


On behalf of the Desert Life Family. Our condolences and prayers go out to the family and friends of the Valdez family, were sorry for your loss.


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 29 2011, 01:26 AM~19728411
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up az side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsimagecadi84_@Jan 28 2011, 09:13 PM~19726565
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :loco: :twak: :loco:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*What's up Arizona what's going down today any shows ? :biggrin: *


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa355/...NEYEARFLYER.jpg[/img]









]


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 29 2011, 09:58 AM~19729719
> *Iam sorry OG for not posting the Calender up lately. Its easier to see a stretch of flyers than jumping around Post your Events. Then sometimes not all the up coming shows are posted on there. And i know i don't usually put them in order but its still easier. With gente pointing out that i post them too much......i figured i'd stop and keep the peace. But i guess it does serve a purpose.
> Now television coverage by BarrioBreak Through!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: idogg, knightowl480, Identity Original :wave: :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

SILENT BREEZE show looked like a good turn out


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE _










When i decided to bring the club back in 2006 he was one of the first members we recruited. He always wore his shirt with pride! And was one of the first members to buy a plaque and embroidered shirts. His car was in the shop at Sinful Customs in Casa Grande when he died yesterday. The homies at Sinful Customs vow to finish it and it will be at our show Feb 13th. We will be having a moment of silence at the show in his honor. We're having a car wash this Saturday for him and his familia with Sinful Ways CC, Unique Image CC and a few of the Casa Grande Majestic's. You are all invited to help out if you wish.
As for his furnual. His son Lil David said he wanted a Lowrider Caravan for it and anyone who want to caravan up there with us is welcome. More details later. Our prayers go out to him and his Familia......


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 30 2011, 02:46 PM~19737975
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 30 2011, 02:46 PM~19737975
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

WTF 155/80 13s are expensive now...what happen to the $19 tires? Mil Amores wanted $70.....


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 30 2011, 03:53 PM~19738416
> *WTF 155/80 13s are expensive now...what happen to the $19 tires? Mil Amores wanted $70.....
> *


average is 200 a set now....


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Henry from Majestics is asking for support for this show!

Idenitity CC will be there!

Last year was a great success!

Thanks Henry for setting this up foir the Veterans!


----------



## GTCUTTYAZ (Feb 25, 2008)

what up AZ...


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

KICK BACK AT THE SOUTHSIDE TONIGHT!!!! CENTRAL AND BASELINE


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 30 2011, 06:06 PM~19739494
> *KICK BACK AT THE SOUTHSIDE TONIGHT!!!! CENTRAL AND BASELINE
> *


lets do it weyyy!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> lets do it weyyy!!
> ITS A DONE DEAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

SUP PHX


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, Lunas64, Big Worm, El Azteca 85 Buick

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>If everyone remembers Rocky use to do the Lowrider Magazine Tours!!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*BIGGEST SHOW HAPPENING IN SOUTHERN ARIZONA *


















Lowrider Magazine will be covering this event!!!!! 


Clubs attending this show!!!! 


Roll Call...

Identity cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc-Casa Grande, Az
Phoenix Riderz cc- Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc- Blythe, Ca
Nokturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Cochella, Ca...
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca
La Raza cc- Yuma, Az
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
GoodTimes cc-IE chapter, Rialto,Ca 
City Cruisers cc-Blythe, ca
Street Kings/queens cc Cochellla, Ca
Good Times cc- Yuma, AZ
Good Times cc- San Diego, Ca
Rollerz Only cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only cc-Phx, Az
Vegas Most Wanted cc-Las Vegas, Nv
Society cc-Mesa, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Realistics cc -SanLuis, Mex
Majestics cc-Kingman, Az
Knights Image cc phx, AZ
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx,Az
La Gente cc-Phx, AZ

Thanks to all the Phoenix Clubs that are attending!!! 

Special Rooms Rates for clubs, After party inside COCOPAH Casino!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Jan 30 2011, 04:14 PM~19738560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowrider styles will be there


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up AZ side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 30 2011, 10:39 PM~19742463
> *Wats up AZ side
> *


Just chillin and searching for something online. Whats crakin with you?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> 
> We invite all clubs and solo riders to join us for our one year party at the park!
> _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> ...


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> > AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> >
> > We invite all clubs and solo riders to join us for our one year party at the park!
> > _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 29 2011, 01:19 PM~19730778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up brotha!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

I


> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Jan 30 2011, 06:06 PM~19739494
> *KICK BACK AT THE SOUTHSIDE TONIGHT!!!! CENTRAL AND BASELINE
> *


   I'm stuck at work


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

AZ side a want to send out my respect and condo lents to all who lost some body ,,,,I lost my grand mom on 16 and grand dad 22 in December so I knw how u all feel and from me and my family just want to say I knw. Its hard but things happen for a reason and as long as they knew we had love for them that's what counts and again keep ur heads up


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 30 2011, 09:20 PM~19741491
> *BIGGEST SHOW HAPPENING IN SOUTHERN ARIZONA
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: It's going to be a hell of a show ! gald to be a part of it ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 30 2011, 09:43 AM~19736376
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> > AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> >
> > We invite all clubs and solo riders to join us for our one year party at the park!
> > _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az side


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 31 2011, 05:47 AM~19743827
> *Morning az side
> *


Morning Roger!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Jan 31 2011, 05:51 AM~19743833
> *Morning Roger!
> *


Morning mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 30 2011, 03:53 PM~19738416
> *WTF 155/80 13s are expensive now...what happen to the $19 tires? Mil Amores wanted $70.....
> *


Where you been? That aint nothing new. They jacked them prices up.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 31 2011, 12:08 AM~19743268
> *AZ side a want to send out my respect and condo lents to all who lost some body ,,,,I lost my grand mom on 16 and grand dad 22 in December so I knw how u all feel and from me and my family just want to say I knw. Its hard but things happen for a reason and as long as they knew we had love for them that's what counts and again keep ur heads up
> *


  







_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE _










When i decided to bring the club back in 2006 he was one of the first members we recruited. He always wore his shirt with pride! And was one of the first members to buy a plaque and embroidered shirts. His car was in the shop at Sinful Customs in Casa Grande when he died yesterday. The homies at Sinful Customs vow to finish it and it will be at our show Feb 13th. We will be having a moment of silence at the show in his honor. We're having a car wash this Saturday for him and his familia with Sinful Ways CC, Unique Image CC and a few of the Casa Grande Majestic's. You are all invited to help out if you wish.
As for his furnual. His son Lil David said he wanted a Lowrider Caravan for it and anyone who want to caravan up there with us is welcome. More details later. Our prayers go out to him and his Familia......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB SEND OUR PRAYER & REGRETS FOR YOUR LOST......_


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2011, 11:08 PM~19742764
> *Thanks Arty!
> Door panel :biggrin:
> 
> ...


'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Jan 31 2011, 05:47 AM~19743827
> *Morning az side
> *


good morning roger!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

Benefit Car Wash For Tata Dave Saturday 2/5/11 at Aaron parking lot in casa grande from 8-? all donations will go to family.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2011, 09:12 PM~19726556
> *Sup Super Chevy!!!! Getting the car ready for Tucson Bro! What u up to Loco
> *


wait for it...wait for it.........















had a good time this weekend....
did the cd photo shoot with Tucsons Finest,,, and hung out , and thru a nice cruise..
them vatos from Tucsons Finest Kevin and Jon showed us mad love...
and thats a no **** for you homos :cheesy: 

wait for it .................................. :biggrin: 







pics comin soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jan 31 2011, 09:30 AM~19744837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE LUV!!!!
WE'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 29 2011, 12:29 AM~19728229
> *ok Justin you were cool til you said country!!! Banned for 3 days!!! lol jk
> *


cholo slap for that one :0 




wiat for it..............................


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> wait for it...wait for it.........
> had a good time this weekend....
> did the cd photo shoot with Tucsons Finest,,, and hung out , and thru a nice cruise..
> them vatos from Tucsons Finest Kevin and Jon showed us mad love...
> ...


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

my ride for sell or trade really i need of money  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579595


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 29 2011, 07:16 AM~19729071
> *Lunas64 on the trailer. Heading to Tucson for a Foto and Video Shoot.
> Art Loks riding shotgun! Peace all
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Jan 29 2011, 03:00 PM~19731362
> *OK PEOPLE......I GOT HOME YESTERDAY FROM THE HOSPITAL......I WENT TO GO HAVE THE BANDAGES REMOVED AND HAVE THE CAST PUT ON.....GONNA SHOW A FEW PICS OF WHAT WAS DONE......<span style=\'color:blue\'>oh chet its da 6 million dolllar dj!!!
> DJ midnite austin! :biggrin:
> 
> speedy recovery homie!!!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > wait for it...wait for it.........
> > had a good time this weekend....
> > did the cd photo shoot with Tucsons Finest,,, and hung out , and thru a nice cruise..
> > them vatos from Tucsons Finest Kevin and Jon showed us mad love...
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > wait for it...wait for it.........
> > had a good time this weekend....
> > did the cd photo shoot with Tucsons Finest,,, and hung out , and thru a nice cruise..
> > them vatos from Tucsons Finest Kevin and Jon showed us mad love...
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

here goes tata REPPIN!!!!

IT WAS NICE LUNAS 64 GOT ALOT OF COMPLIMENTS AND LUV....

CANT WAIT TO GO DOWN TH








ERE AND SHAKE THE SPOT AGAIN SOON!!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jan 31 2011, 09:30 AM~19744837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring your low lows we will b there to show love to a real brother.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 31 2011, 11:39 AM~19745830
> *bring your low lows we will b there to show love to a real brother.
> *


YES SIRRRR!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Jan 30 2011, 09:23 PM~19741520
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR DA HOSPITALITY!!!
MUCH APPRECIATED... HAD A GOOD TIME JUST CHOPPIN IT UP... THANKS FOR DA CRUISE DOWN 6th ave!!!!!

aye fams homies ride is FAWKIN BANGIN!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2011, 06:57 AM~19743967
> *
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE
> 
> ...


sorry for the loss

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a lil sumpthin..........video comin soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAIT FOR IT.......................


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Is that all the pics u got Art Loks


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 31 2011, 12:12 PM~19746071
> *Is that all the pics u got Art Loks
> *


MAN U GOT 2 PUT ANOTHER 25 CENTS IN FOR THIS PEEP SHOW PLAYA! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 12:30 PM~19746209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love This Pic :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THEY MUSTA NEW WE WERE COMIN :cheesy: 
THEY PUT UP SIGNS FOR TATA! :0 

















DEFINITLY GET FINED FOR THIS ONE! :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

RODEO PARK.....THIS WAS WHEN WE GOT THERE AFTER THE FOTOSHOOT.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 31 2011, 12:32 PM~19746229
> *Love This Pic :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO CAME OUT DOPE!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF JESSE VALDEZ SR. AND TA TA DAVE MAY THEY REST IN PEACE*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:51 AM~19745925
> *sorry for the loss
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE ....
MUCH LUV.....
NO ****...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 31 2011, 12:44 PM~19746309
> *OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF JESSE VALDEZ SR. AND TA TA DAVE MAY THEY REST IN PEACE
> *


THANK YOU OG...
MUCH RESPECT....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 31 2011, 11:44 AM~19746309
> *OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF JESSE VALDEZ SR. AND TA TA DAVE MAY THEY REST IN PEACE
> *


OG it was a great turnout  We had a good time kickin back.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 31 2011, 12:44 PM~19746309
> *OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF JESSE VALDEZ SR. AND TA TA DAVE MAY THEY REST IN PEACE
> *


 glad it all went well!!!
az side has to much love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry to have to leave so fast og,,, but just gettin back into town and was tired...

but ill challenge you to some beer pong next week at out picnic!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

we were takin pics back!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

the 64 was just sweet! prezident of Tucsons Finest Ride!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

My 25c must have went in the machine as I got to c more pics


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 

Cab Driver
A businessman flew to Vegas for the weekend to gamble. He lost the shirt off his back, and had nothing left but a quarter and the second half of his round-trip ticket -- If he could just get to the airport he could get himself home. 

So he went out to the front of the casino where there was a cab waiting. He got in and explained his situation to the cabbie. He promised to send the driver money from home, he offered him his credit card numbers, his drivers license number, his address, etc. but to no avail. 

The cabbie said, "If you don't have fifteen dollars, get the hell out of my cab!" So the businessman was forced to hitch-hike to the airport and was barely in time to catch his flight. 

One year later the businessman, having worked long and hard to regain his financial success, returned to Vegas and this time he won big. Feeling pretty good about himself, he went out to the front of the casino to get a cab ride back to the airport. Well who should he see out there, at the end of a long line of cabs, but his old buddy who had refused to give him a ride when he was down on his luck. The businessman thought for a moment about how he could make the guy pay for his lack of charity, and he hit on a plan. 

The businessman got in the first cab in the line, "How much for a ride to the airport," he asked? "Fifteen bucks," came the reply. "And how much for you to give me oral sex on the way?" 

"What?!!! Get the hell out of my cab." 

The businessman got into the back of each cab in the long line and asked the same questions, with the same result. When he got to his old friend at the back of the line, he got in and asked "How much for a ride to the airport?" The cabbie replied "fifteen bucks." 

The businessman said "OK" and off they went. 

Then, as they drove slowly past the long line of cabs the businessman gave a big smile and thumbs up sign to each driver.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2011, 01:03 PM~19746420
> *THANK YOU OG...
> MUCH RESPECT....
> *



your welcome and thanks


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 31 2011, 01:13 PM~19746479
> *OG it was a great turnout  We had a good time kickin back.
> *


yes it was  glad you guys had a good time got there alittle late sorry didnt walk over to say hi I had fallen and hurt my leg and it hurted like a mofo


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 01:18 PM~19746511
> *glad it all went well!!!
> az side has to much love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sorry to have to leave so fast og,,, but just gettin back into town and was tired...
> ...



Yes they do and as I have much luv and respect for all of AZ SIDE :biggrin: 
It's cool you made it out that's all that matters que no  

1st I don't drink beer!!!
2nd If I did I would win hands down with the beer mug Luna gave me :biggrin: 
3rd GAME OVER HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 31 2011, 02:18 PM~19746986
> *Yes they do and as I have much luv and respect for all of AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> It's cool you made it out that's all that matters que no
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:08 AM~19745596
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic art! No matter were we go *CLUB UNITY! * Unity Mike I got you beer for that one and you always know we got beer homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 02:50 PM~19747272
> *badass pic art! No matter were we go CLUB UNITY!  Unity Mike I got you beer for that one and you always know we got beer homie!
> *


mikee....6 pack saturday for you. :biggrin: .(CHEVYS BRINGING IT) :cheesy: 

MANDO CLUB UNITY WAS IN FULL EFFECT ALL DAY LONG..
TUCSONS FINEST,SOPHISTCATED FEW,SALCIDA,CRYSTALES JUST TO NAME A COUPLE, MADE US FEEL LIKE WE WERE AT HOME!!!!
AL FINALLY GOT TO SEE ME DRINK. :wow: 
SHIT HOSPITALITY WAS REAL NICE FROM ALL THE VATOS!!!! 

I GOT ALOT OF PICS I WILL POST UP MANANA!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE....IN ADDITION TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND ROLLN COVERING THE EVENT WE WILL ALSO HAVE A CELEBRITY ACTOR IN THE HOUSE.....DANNY DE LA PAZ FROM AMERICAN ME AND BOULEVARD NIGHTS......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 03:11 PM~19747469
> *UPDATE....IN ADDITION TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND ROLLN COVERING THE EVENT WE WILL ALSO HAVE A CELEBRITY ACTOR IN THE HOUSE.....DANNY DE LA PAZ FROM AMERICAN ME AND BOULEVARD NIGHTS......
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT THATS WHATS UP!!!

BUT LUIS FROM UNITY,,,,,, PONTE  TRUUCHA :wow: CARNAL! hno:
HOPE HE DONT HAVE A FLASHBACK :biggrin:

OH WAIT UR ESE PUPPET NOT LIL PUPPET...MY BAD,,, ITS ALL GOOD AS YOU WERE BLACK AND JELLOW :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 31 2011, 03:21 PM~19747588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit was pretty dope!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 03:11 PM~19747469
> *UPDATE....IN ADDITION TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND ROLLN COVERING THE EVENT WE WILL ALSO HAVE A CELEBRITY ACTOR IN THE HOUSE.....DANNY DE LA PAZ FROM AMERICAN ME AND BOULEVARD NIGHTS......
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS GONNA SURPRISE EVERYONE LATER BUT DANNY'S COMING TO OUR SHOW TOO WITH THE CHOLO DJ.THEIR GETTING ACOUPLE. OF VENDER BOOTHS AND SELLING CD'S. I FOUND OUT LAST NIGHT. SO IF YOU CANT MAKE IT OVER THERE....
YOU CAN STILL SEE HIM HERE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this ones for the mandos and six million dolla dj!!!

wait for it.................

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and this one is for big ben :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 31 2011, 03:21 PM~19747588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was badass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 04:03 PM~19747961
> *this ones for the mandos and six million dolla dj!!!
> 
> wait for it.................
> ...


cant see it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rgarcia15928, azrdr, BELAIR52, BIGBOO475365, SPIRITRUNNER74, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick

whats up homies!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 04:25 PM~19748161
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: rgarcia15928, azrdr, BELAIR52, BIGBOO475365, SPIRITRUNNER74, regal85, El Azteca 85 Buick
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 02:50 PM~19747272
> *badass pic art! No matter were we go CLUB UNITY!  Unity Mike I got you beer for that one and you always know we got beer homie!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 04:25 PM~19748156
> *cant see it
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 31 2011, 03:11 PM~19747469
> *UPDATE....IN ADDITION TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND ROLLN COVERING THE EVENT WE WILL ALSO HAVE A CELEBRITY ACTOR IN THE HOUSE.....DANNY DE LA PAZ FROM AMERICAN ME AND BOULEVARD NIGHTS......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Jan 31 2011, 01:14 PM~19746961
> *yes it was    glad you guys had a good time got there alittle late sorry didnt walk over to say hi I had fallen and hurt my leg and it hurted like a mofo
> *


Its all good OG...  Hope you feel better today.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 04:40 PM~19748325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 05:01 PM~19748538
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 31 2011, 07:26 AM~19744078
> *good morning roger!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


K transa hijo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 06:11 PM~19749233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ganna be good. Ppl are ganna be chocolate wasted.
:thumbsup: :420: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 06:17 PM~19749292
> *ganna be good. Ppl are ganna be chocolate wasted.
> :thumbsup:  :420:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hell yeah! See you homies on saturday!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 06:17 PM~19749292
> *ganna be good. Ppl are ganna be chocolate wasted.
> :thumbsup:  :420:  uffin:
> *


wait for it..................................................




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 30 2011, 02:46 PM~19737975
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE
> 
> 
> ...


Our deepest Condolences go out to His Family and friends :angel: 
"Ride in Peace"


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 06:19 PM~19749316
> *wait for it..................................................
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


nice!!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 06:19 PM~19749316
> *wait for it..................................................
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone has a set of TRU Spokes they want to sell please pm me. They need to be 14x6 standard with a 5x5 bolt pattern.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:420:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 06:30 PM~19749418
> *If anyone has a set of TRU Spokes they want to sell please pm me. They need to be 14x6 standard with a 5x5 bolt pattern.
> *


have u checked craigslist


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 06:42 PM~19749528
> *have u checked craigslist
> *


Yeah but didnt see any in Phoenix, well there was one set but not sure the bolt pattern or offset so I emailed the guy and I still waiting for answer. I just wanted to try here in case someone has a set laying around.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh aight hopefully u get some.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 12:35 PM~19746247
> *RODEO PARK.....THIS WAS WHEN WE GOT THERE AFTER THE FOTOSHOOT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
bad azz 64 s wow :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

maxxis 155 80 13 whitewalls in stock $260 a set.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jan 31 2011, 06:20 PM~19749317
> *Our deepest Condolences go out to His Family and friends  :angel:
> "Ride in Peace"
> *


THANKS HOMIE!
THAT WAS A GOOD VATO...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 07:39 PM~19750130
> *maxxis 155 80 13 whitewalls in stock $260 a set.
> 
> 
> ...


260 a set is a lot can get them mounted n balanced for 196 a set or 48 a tire tax included.
:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19750594
> *260 a set is a lot can get them mounted n balanced for 196 a set or 48 a tire tax included.
> :thumbsup:
> *


where???????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOUND THIS IN THE ROLLIN VIDEO CAR SHOW TOPIC. IN SHOW & EVENTS.







> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2011, 12:43 PM~19746304
> *:0  :biggrin: Damn az's having all the shows this year. :biggrin:
> Congrats homie.
> *




YES SIRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19750594
> *260 a set is a lot can get them mounted n balanced for 196 a set or 48 a tire tax included.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :guns: :dunno: :twak: :twak:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 08:18 PM~19750678
> *:guns:  :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Sry bro but times are hard right now so tryin to save everyone some money. I mean ur still decent cheaper then hernandez on 75th.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 PM~19750647
> *where???????
> *


34th ave and broadway.
:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2011, 06:57 AM~19743967
> *
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TA TA DAVE
> 
> ...


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:22 PM~19750739
> *Sry bro but times are hard right now so tryin to save everyone some money. I mean ur still decent cheaper then hernandez on 75th.
> *


thats all good bro,just don't make it sound like I'm exspensive,bcuz Im always trying to hook the homies up.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:24 PM~19750755
> *34th ave and broadway.
> :biggrin:
> *


where on broadway thats near my house :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 31 2011, 08:27 PM~19750806
> *
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19750594
> *260 a set is a lot can get them mounted n balanced for 196 a set or 48 a tire tax included.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Damn you guys are lucky yall can roll these tires as only tire thatll fit my car is 85-125 bucks each if you can even find them.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 08:29 PM~19750829
> *thats all good bro,just don't make it sound like I'm exspensive,bcuz Im always trying to hook the homies up.
> *


mybad homie yeah hernandez wants like 320 plus tax not sure if thats even mounted.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:31 PM~19750852
> *
> *


i used to talk to him when he would come in to harris casino every weekend and when he would hang out at homeboy matts tire shop in casa grande good person ill miss him


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:32 PM~19750859
> *mybad homie yeah hernandez wants like 320 plus tax not sure if thats even mounted.
> *


Damn for 180 more can get a new set of chinas on tires mounted and balanced. :wow:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Smiley when u want thoses block some cat from tuscon just got at me about them. Holla at me....


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 08:31 PM~19750853
> *Damn you guys are lucky yall can roll these tires as only tire thatll fit my car is 85-125 bucks each if you can even find them.
> *


hit me up bro to see if I can help you out.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 08:34 PM~19750885
> *Damn for 180 more can get a new set of chinas on tires mounted and balanced.  :wow:
> *


 Yeah bro i told them they might as well clearnce them and not get no more cuzz thats crazy.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 08:35 PM~19750910
> *hit me up bro to see if I can help you out.
> *


Will do that Mark soon as I need new tires, I got 6 of the 520s now though.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:32 PM~19750859
> *mybad homie yeah hernandez wants like 320 plus tax not sure if thats even mounted.
> *


all good bro,believe me I know I deal with alot of people and I hear about how much some shops are taxing.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I drive my shit daily n i got a lincoln so 520s would look retarted n dont make a good daily driver tire.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 08:38 PM~19750945
> *all good bro,believe me I know I deal with alot of people and I hear about how much some shops are taxing.
> *


yeah bro discount tires cheaper then them cats they want 55 a tire with tax it was like 63. So 80s crazy u can get 520s for 91 from some dude in tempe.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 08:44 PM~19751029
> *yeah bro discount tires cheaper then them cats they want 55 a tire with tax it was like 63. So 80s crazy u can get 520s for 91 from some dude in tempe.
> *


The guy in Tempe has 520s in stock? I have to run 520-14s. I think theyd not be good for daily though as guy at m&sons said ill be lucky to get 1,000 miles out of them.


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, EsePuppet, Identity Original, BigMandoAZ


:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 03:15 PM~19747506
> *OH SHIT THATS WHATS UP!!!
> 
> BUT LUIS FROM UNITY,,,,,, PONTE   TRUUCHA  :wow: CARNAL! hno:
> ...


 :uh: got that right memer puppet killed lil puppet we do what we do ese :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 08:47 PM~19751077
> *The guy in Tempe has 520s in stock? I have to run 520-14s. I think theyd not be good for daily though as guy at m&sons said ill be lucky to get 1,000 miles out of them.
> *


no I have an account there so let me know,I just talked with coker friday and they told me the end of february they will be available.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 08:47 PM~19751077
> *The guy in Tempe has 520s in stock? I have to run 520-14s. I think theyd not be good for daily though as guy at m&sons said ill be lucky to get 1,000 miles out of them.
> *


and they are running about $129 a piece,no more $90


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 08:59 PM~19751247
> *no I have an account there so let me know,I just talked with coker friday and they told me the end of february they will be available.
> *


I hope when they set up new shop they go to 4ply and not 2ply as Ive read allot of stuff about the cokers cracking where the ww is.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 09:05 PM~19751327
> *I hope when they set up new shop they go to 4ply and not 2ply as Ive read allot of stuff about the cokers cracking where the ww is.
> *


the new ones are 4 ply


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 08:47 PM~19751077
> *The guy in Tempe has 520s in stock? I have to run 520-14s. I think theyd not be good for daily though as guy at m&sons said ill be lucky to get 1,000 miles out of them.
> *


Hes probably right.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 PM~19750647
> *where???????
> *


I can get hurcules


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 09:31 PM~19751676
> *the new ones are 4 ply
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:36 PM~19751756
> *I can get hurcules
> *


Can you get light orange window tint?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:36 PM~19751756
> *I can get hurcules
> *


Thats what she has hurcules n mile stars. :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 09:41 PM~19751822
> *Can you get light orange window tint?
> *


i can call my supplier n see!! If they cant get it ill track it down, but it has to be quality film, i dont like working wit cheap film.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Jan 31 2011, 09:41 PM~19751825
> *Thats what she has hurcules n mile stars.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:49 PM~19751960
> *i can call my supplier n see!! If they cant get it ill track it down, but it has to be quality film, i dont like working wit cheap film.
> *


Thanks man, We found one supplier but they want you to buy 100 lf of it.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:36 PM~19751756
> *I can get hurcules
> *


then we need to talk,,I get alot of calls for those.. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 31 2011, 10:01 PM~19752201
> *:happysad:
> *


Whats crakin mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I USED TO GET THE 175/75 14 IN EITHER THE REMINGTONS OR HERCULES FOR ABOUT $36 EACH.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 10:11 PM~19752376
> *Whats crakin mando?
> *


NUTHIN MUCH :burn: JUST PRICED A SET OF 520s-13 FROM COKER TIRE...$582 SHIPPED TO MY HOUSE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 31 2011, 10:20 PM~19752482
> *NUTHIN MUCH :burn: JUST PRICED A SET OF 520s-13 FROM COKER TIRE...$582 SHIPPED TO MY HOUSE!
> *


For your C10? At least the new Cokers 602Monte said will be 4ply. Hey if you look on craigslist and ebay sometimes can see the premium sport 520-13s.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 31 2011, 10:13 PM~19752419
> *:biggrin: I USED TO GET THE 175/75 14 IN EITHER THE REMINGTONS OR HERCULES FOR ABOUT $36 EACH.
> *


Damn... I used to love the remingtons... :cheesy:


13's for the monte and 14's for the caddy.... 

Do they still make remington? :dunno:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 10:31 PM~19751676
> *the new ones are 4 ply
> *


so they say


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

jus made a call MIGHT be getting 10 sets of cornells ill keep u posted


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 31 2011, 10:34 PM~19752644
> *so they say
> *


Arent the Cokers 4ply with 2ply on the sidewalls? I hope its true theyll be all 4ply now.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 11:36 PM~19752678
> *Arent the Cokers 4ply with 2ply on the sidewalls? I hope its true theyll be all 4ply now.
> *


the new chokers look pretty nice to og as they have gotten but will they tear or wear is the question :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 31 2011, 10:39 PM~19752717
> *the new chokers look pretty nice to og as they have gotten but will they tear or wear is the question :0
> *


What I cant figure out is why noone makes the 520s with a higher rated weight since everyone knows they are mostly going on big American cars.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 31 2011, 11:41 PM~19752754
> *What I cant figure out is why noone makes the 520s with a higher rated weight since everyone knows they are mostly going on big American cars.
> *


5.20s werent made to be used on freeways or high speeds the were made for low and slow thats why u get the 4 ply og tires that would still have issues from thier strenght but if u use a 5.20 properly u shouldnt have any issues


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

lets hope these guys on here get that og 5.20 repoped


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 31 2011, 10:49 PM~19752843
> *lets hope these guys on here get that og 5.20 repoped
> *


Yeah Ive been following that thread also, theirs will be 6ply right? Ive never ridden in a car with OG 5.20s but would like to just to see what the sound is I read about.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

whats crakin azteca?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 31 2011, 09:54 PM~19752049
> *then we need to talk,,I get alot of calls for those..  :biggrin:
> *


just pm me


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Working the night shift really sucks


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up justin ....bro I like the rims that are on u ride now that makes it stand out well that and the bad ass paint bro but the og rims are the shhhhhhttt and u would be the only guerro with them ke know bro esta chingon tu ranfla....get the span-glish dictionary bro it meen u ride is okeee dokeee rite on dude don't change a thing its a bad ass ride bro well u can put an aztec here and there if u want bro hehehehehe


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Jan 31 2011, 11:51 PM~19753450
> *Wat up justin ....bro I like the rims that are on u ride now that makes it stand out well that and the bad ass paint bro but the  og rims are the shhhhhhttt and u would be the only guerro with them ke know bro esta chingon tu ranfla....get the span-glish dictionary bro it meen u ride is okeee dokeee rite on dude don't change a thing its a bad ass ride bro well u can put an aztec here and there if u want bro hehehehehe
> *


Id for sure be the only guero with Aztec murals I think. Im thinking to get day of the dead murals with skulls, santa muerte and etc. How did you decide to get Aztec murals?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I got the car and it had sum on it all ready but they were all f_up and I had chavo fix them and my son said if this was my car dad I would put sum here and there so I did so he would knw that what he wanted counted bro ...and that made it,,,EL AZTECA,,,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 1 2011, 12:07 AM~19753521
> *I got the car and it had sum on it all ready but they were all f_up and I had chavo fix them and my son said if this was my car dad I would put sum here and there so I did so he would knw that what he wanted counted bro ...and that made it,,,EL AZTECA,,,
> *


Plus it good because itll make kids learn about Aztecs.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

And I think that what u want on it would me the sHhhht bro ...wats up identity family can't wait till sat


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 1 2011, 12:09 AM~19753532
> *And I think that what u want on it would me the sHhhht bro ...wats up identity family can't wait till sat
> *


Saturday will be here soon, not sure if I can go though as must prepare for court on Monday.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: childsplay69, Knightstalker, LINCOLNSAL, Justin-Az, El Azteca 85 Buick


:wave:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 12:12 AM~19753542
> *Saturday will be here soon, not sure if I can go though as must prepare for court on Monday.
> *


Prepare 4 court??? bro its on sat u still got a day do make it home and get ready for court that's if one of the homies don't keep u here and make u there slave No **** sht tho lol bro its all good we need the homie justin in the park playin sum oldy toons kickin it on a sat acternoon I thought u were our DJ. Ke no carnal el dj geurro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 1 2011, 12:31 AM~19753678
> *Prepare 4 court??? bro its on sat u still got a day do make it home and get ready for court that's if one of the homies don't keep u here and make u there slave  No **** sht tho  lol bro its all good we need the homie justin in the park playin sum oldy toon I thought u were our DJ. Ke no carnal el dj geurro
> *


LOLOL Ill try to be there. Its on 15th Ave and Encanto right?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Simon bro at el encanto park there no reason why u can't make it bro courts come and go encanto with the homies are 4ever ke knw bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder why noone is here posting torta pics as its torta tuesday now.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

U need to start it bro I would but dnt knw how so torta tuesday starts rite now bro so let's c the tortas bro its that time again


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup from the Ninja Shift!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up justin I'm waiting for the tartas


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Orale bro now I can go to sleep,,,,no not yet,,, oh and wats up ninja shift man working hard or hardy working AL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2011, 12:49 AM~19753791
> *Sup from the Ninja Shift!!! :biggrin:
> *


Whats crakin Mr. Luna?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

U did it bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 12:54 AM~19753815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the tortas the DR. ordered me to get but 4got to give me the scriped


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Post some pics Azteca.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Pics Dee


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Justin and Chevy, I was checkin in earlier! I see Torta Tue is alive and going! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2011, 02:57 AM~19754209
> *Sup Justin and Chevy, I was checkin in earlier! I see Torta Tue is alive and going! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but its not the same without Ben posting up Tortas.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, BigMandoAZ, Lunas64


:wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 1 2011, 05:37 AM~19754410
> *Morning az side
> *


Morning


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 1 2011, 05:37 AM~19754410
> *Morning az side
> *


Yah beat me again Roger


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2011, 06:15 AM~19754494
> *Yah beat me again Roger
> *


you slipping :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics guys!

By the way I used to roll the Premium Sportway 5:20's and now I've had the Coker ones for a few years now and on both circumstances, if the tire pressure is kept right and they are on a G-body = no problems. 

They do not handle the big bodys too well, I assume it is the weight transfer during turning etc. too much car on too little of a tire. just my un-professional opinion. For the record, the Coker tire is way easier to keep the white walls clean :biggrin:and as for the ride, they both are worthless. If you want a nice ride, stick with the tire size that the manufacturer recommends for the car you have :uh: 

PEACE!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 08:07 AM~19754913
> *Nice pics guys!
> 
> By the way I used to roll the Premium Sportway 5:20's and now I've had the Coker ones for a few years now and on both circumstances, if the tire pressure is kept right and they are on a G-body = no problems.
> ...


"If you want a nice ride, stick with the tire size that the manufacturer recommends for the car you have :uh:" 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT DAY FOR LOWRIDERS!!!!!!_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT good morning AZ hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> NUTHIN MUCH :burn: JUST PRICED A SET OF 520s-13 FROM COKER TIRE...$582 SHIPPED TO MY HOUSE!
> [/quotew
> I can probably save you on that shipping when I place my order bro,trying to get a count on how many I'm going to order,let me know.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Found This in Another Topic.


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 10:24 AM~19755818
> *Found This in Another Topic.
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: even cartoons love chevys


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, Unity, Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Art Lok whats crakin?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 AM~19756140
> *The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, Unity, Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19755646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What materials are used on those specials??????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 12:03 PM~19756487
> *What materials are used on those specials??????
> *


Just call Chawps and ask.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az side.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 12:24 PM~19756617
> *What up az side.
> *


Chillin and trying to stay awake, you?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, Lunas64, unity_mike, 602 Monte


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 12:03 PM~19756487
> *What materials are used on those specials??????
> *


GOOD ONES


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2011, 12:40 PM~19756742
> *GOOD ONES
> *


I know on my car PPG and House of Kolor was used so think the specials may use same materials. Ill call and ask.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2011, 12:40 PM~19756742
> *GOOD ONES
> *


I just called, the materials used will be PPG and House of Kolor


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whasts crakin Unity Mike?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> LOOK TATA IM ON THE COVER TO :biggrin:
> 
> Check it out Az!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > LOOK TATA IM ON THE COVER TO :biggrin:
> >
> > Check it out Az!
> 
> ...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Clean ass impala props to unity.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Whats up layitlow !!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> Whasts crakin Unity Mike?


JUST CHILLIN AT WORK


> > LOOK TATA IM ON THE COVER TO :biggrin:
> >
> > Check it out Az!
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2011, 01:14 PM~19756994
> *JUST CHILLIN AT WORK
> :biggrin:
> THANKS JUSTIN
> ...






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 AM~19756140
> *The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, Unity, Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 01:44 PM~19757240
> *uffin: uffin: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 IS THERE A LAY-AWAY PLAN WITH THE SPECIALS!!!??? :x: :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2011, 01:47 PM~19757263
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 1 2011, 08:55 AM~19755167
> *TTT good morning AZ hope everyone has a good day today
> *


aye homie hit me up when you get a chance got some audio questions!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 01:51 PM~19757303
> *:0 :0 :0 IS THERE A LAY-AWAY PLAN WITH THE SPECIALS!!!??? :x: :x: :x: :biggrin:
> *


You can pay by installments etc.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 AM~19756140
> *The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, Unity, Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I KNOW THE DRUNK GUY WHO OWNS THAT RANFLA!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 01:53 PM~19757324
> *You can pay by installments etc.
> *


:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 11:27 AM~19756228
> *Hey Art Lok whats crakin?
> *


just came back from the spaggetti factory for lunch!

im ready for nap! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 12:22 PM~19756607
> *Just call Chawps and ask.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 02:05 PM~19757419
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL I didnt mean it like that. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 02:05 PM~19757426
> *LOL I didnt mean it like that.  :biggrin:
> *


i know i just want to see a justincicle wit Art Bucks foot stickin out ur ass!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k no homos in here! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 1 2011, 11:40 AM~19756742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well good luck to Chawps just the same....I only asked because his prices shown are reasonable so it must be that his labor rates are low.  I know from when I had my car painted the materials alone were pretty high. In the end you get what you pay for.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

http://youtu.be/5J9Zd4VA0OY


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:08 PM~19757450
> *i know i just want to see a justincicle wit Art Bucks foot stickin out ur ass!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 02:08 PM~19757454
> *well good luck to Chawps just the same....I only asked because his prices shown are reasonable so it must be that his labor rates are low.   I know from when I had my car painted the materials alone were pretty high.  In the end you get what you pay for.
> *



I think his labor rates are low but also think that for 2,500 will not be winning best of show paint, for me at the price Id just expect something nice and clean but not perfection. Ill be glad to cruise my car and itll be in a show come may I hope.


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

What up Bobby, how's Mi Sancha coming along.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 02:05 PM~19757426
> *LOL I didnt mean it like that.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ???? IM STILL BUILDING THOSE RAMP FOR YOUR BIG CAR JUMP COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 1 2011, 02:35 PM~19757680
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ???? IM STILL BUILDING THOSE RAMP FOR YOUR BIG CAR JUMP COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up Joe? Yeah we gonna be like the AZ version of the Dukes of Hazzard. You get that gym opened yet?


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

what big dogg here one of the video i did for rolln back in september 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GouQNB5poo...yer_profilepage


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stricklyclownin_@Feb 1 2011, 02:38 PM~19757709
> *what big dogg here one  of the video i did for rolln back in september
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GouQNB5poo...yer_profilepage
> *


clean video mi SolitoS fam


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stricklyclownin_@Feb 1 2011, 02:38 PM~19757709
> *what big dogg here one  of the video i did for rolln back in september
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GouQNB5poo...yer_profilepage
> *


Nice video, excellent music.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 02:37 PM~19757702
> *What up Joe? Yeah we gonna be like the AZ version of the Dukes of Hazzard. You get that gym opened yet?
> *


POWER MMA NO ,THEY STILL NEED TO GET SOME PERMITTS FROM THE CITY OF GILBERT, ITS A BITCH,JUST WAITING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 01:51 PM~19757303
> *:0 :0 :0 IS THERE A LAY-AWAY PLAN WITH THE SPECIALS!!!??? :x: :x: :x: :biggrin:
> *



i just hope my utiliy suppliers can give me lay away too :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 02:22 PM~19757573
> *I think his labor rates are low but also think that for 2,500 will not be winning best of show paint, for me at the price Id just expect something nice and clean but not perfection. Ill be glad to cruise my car and itll be in a show come may I hope.
> *



:biggrin: thats why it says moderate body work to return the car back asap :biggrin: its descent prices for the average lowrider  one thing i do know i wont be pushing out junk  i do my best :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 03:03 PM~19757936
> *:biggrin:  thats why it says moderate body work to return the car back asap  :biggrin:  its descent prices for the average lowrider        one thing i do know i wont be pushing out junk    i do my best  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I was trying to say. Im more than happy with the way my car is turning out.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 02:59 PM~19757899
> *i just hope my  utiliy suppliers can give me lay away too  :cheesy:
> *


:0 :0 :0 JUST TELL THEM IF THEY DON'T  YOU WILL HAVE JUSTIN WRITE THEM ONE OF HIS "WORLD FAMOUS NOVELAS"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 04:12 PM~19758490
> *:0 :0 :0 JUST TELL THEM IF THEY DON'T  YOU WILL HAVE JUSTIN WRITE THEM ONE OF HIS "WORLD FAMOUS NOVELAS"!!!! :biggrin:
> *


a conservative cracker novela :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 02:59 PM~19757899
> *i just hope my  utiliy suppliers can give me lay away too  :cheesy:
> *


Run a extension cord to the shop next door! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stricklyclownin_@Feb 1 2011, 02:38 PM~19757709
> *what big dogg here one  of the video i did for rolln back in september
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GouQNB5poo...yer_profilepage
> *




ALWAYS DOPE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!



WORKIN ON A LIL VID RIGHT NOW........ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 03:03 PM~19757936
> *:biggrin:  thats why it says moderate body work to return the car back asap  :biggrin:  its descent prices for the average lowrider        one thing i do know i wont be pushing out junk    i do my best  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: FROM WHAT I HAVE SEEN ON CHAWPS THREAD :wow: NUTHIN' BUT BAD ASS PAINT JOBS ARE COMING OUT OF CHAWPS CUSTOMS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, *Unity* , Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 1 2011, 04:14 PM~19758505
> *Run a extension cord to the shop next door! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 04:13 PM~19758499
> *a conservative cracker novela  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 01:53 PM~19757324
> *You can pay by installments etc.
> *


aka *lay-a-way*!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 04:21 PM~19758573
> *also reffered to as lay-a-way!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 04:16 PM~19758523
> *ALWAYS DOPE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> WORKIN ON A LIL VID RIGHT NOW........ :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP  CHAINSAW!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 04:21 PM~19758573
> *aka lay-a-way!
> *


:biggrin: THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 04:28 PM~19758634
> *:biggrin: THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 03:40 PM~19748325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:    :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: TURN AROUND!!!...DONT LOOK AT ME BITCH!!! :rant: :rant: :rant:

THANKS ART....I KINDA NEEDED THAT.....(NO ****).....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 04:23 PM~19758589
> *:wave: 'SUP  CHAINSAW!!!  :biggrin:
> *


COLD CHILLIN WORKIN ON VID ,,,, AND MAXIN,,, DID YOU GET THAT CHET RUNNIN Carna??? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 1 2011, 04:37 PM~19758699
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:        :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:    TURN AROUND!!!...DONT LOOK AT ME BITCH!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> THANKS ART....I KINDA NEEDED THAT.....(NO ****).....
> *


oh shit,,,,, thats fuckin crazy!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 04:40 PM~19758720
> *:wow:
> COLD CHILLIN WORKIN ON VID ,,,, AND MAXIN,,, DID YOU GET THAT CHET RUNNIN Carna??? :wow:
> *


 NOT YET  GONNA TRY IT LATER THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WANNA TAKE THIS SHORT MOMENT TO SAY IVE BEEN LOOKING BACK QUIT A FEW PAGES AND WOULD LIKE TO SAY IDENTITY C.C., TUCSON FINEST, UNITY, PHX. RIDERZ, AND ALL OF AZ.'s FINEST CAR CLUBS ARE LOOKING GOOD & STRONG....YOU GUYS KEEP THE SPOKES SPINNING HARD AND STRONG....ILL BE BACK ON THE SCENE A.S.A.P......MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVERYONE........


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 31 2011, 10:36 PM~19752673
> *jus made a call MIGHT be getting 10 sets of cornells ill keep u posted
> *


pm me when u do


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 04:03 PM~19758931
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HOLEY SHEEP SHIT MANDO!!!!.....A WHOLE NEW MEANING TO THE PHRASE "SPREAD 'EM!!".........NICE.......................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 05:03 PM~19758931
> *THIS  all FOR you ART LOKS
> 
> 
> ...



FIXED


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 1 2011, 05:04 PM~19758945
> *WANNA TAKE THIS SHORT MOMENT TO SAY IVE BEEN LOOKING BACK QUIT A FEW PAGES AND WOULD LIKE TO SAY IDENTITY C.C., TUCSON FINEST, UNITY, PHX. RIDERZ, AND ALL OF AZ.'s FINEST CAR CLUBS ARE LOOKING GOOD & STRONG....YOU GUYS KEEP THE SPOKES SPINNING HARD AND STRONG....ILL BE BACK ON THE SCENE A.S.A.P......MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVERYONE........
> *


Thanks bro! Hope your doing well. When your up and about.....BEER TIME! We gonna have to go kill a few!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty:








:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 1 2011, 05:04 PM~19758945
> *WANNA TAKE THIS SHORT MOMENT TO SAY IVE BEEN LOOKING BACK QUIT A FEW PAGES AND WOULD LIKE TO SAY IDENTITY C.C., TUCSON FINEST, UNITY, PHX. RIDERZ, AND ALL OF AZ.'s FINEST CAR CLUBS ARE LOOKING GOOD & STRONG....YOU GUYS KEEP THE SPOKES SPINNING HARD AND STRONG....ILL BE BACK ON THE SCENE A.S.A.P......MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVERYONE........
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19755646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: who's car is that :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Chawps, Thank you for your business!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 10:24 AM~19755818
> *Found This in Another Topic.
> 
> 
> ...


that was fuckin stupid :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 04:36 PM~19759275
> *Thanks bro! Hope your doing well. When your up and about.....BEER TIME! We gonna have to go kill a few!
> *



THANKS MANDO.....AND MOST DEFIANTLY...WE GANNA HAVE TO HAVE ME A DIVORCE PARTY....AS OF JAN 13th AT 3:12 P.M. IM A SINGLE MAN AGAIN.....SO LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING TOGETHER WITH YOU TO MAKE A FLYER ON THAT ONE, IF YOU DONT MIND.........AND AGAIN, THANKS HOMIE......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 1 2011, 06:53 PM~19760104
> *that was fuckin stupid  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 1 2011, 06:54 PM~19760113
> *THANKS MANDO.....AND MOST DEFIANTLY...WE GANNA HAVE TO HAVE ME A DIVORCE PARTY....AS OF JAN 13th AT 3:12 P.M. IM A SINGLE MAN AGAIN.....SO LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING TOGETHER WITH YOU TO MAKE A FLYER ON THAT ONE, IF YOU DONT MIND.........AND AGAIN, THANKS HOMIE......
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 10:24 AM~19755818
> *Found This in Another Topic.
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have a chevy, 13s or ,16 switches.....wut is my car considered???? : :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 1 2011, 07:03 PM~19760209
> *i dont have a chevy, 13s or ,16 switches.....wut is my car considered???? :  :dunno:
> *


I dunno, I got 14s, no switches and a Pontiac, guess I cant be a lowrider either.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 07:14 PM~19760335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Trunk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I HAD TO GET THIS ONE :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

6 Members: coupedup, Knightstalker, LKWD Local, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels

Sup Fellas!!!

Knighstalker. My *****! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 07:21 PM~19760424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :tongue: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Feb 1 2011, 07:30 PM~19760526
> *6 Members: coupedup, Knightstalker, LKWD Local, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> Sup Fellas!!!
> ...


qvo brudda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Feb 1 2011, 07:30 PM~19760526
> *6 Members: coupedup, Knightstalker, LKWD Local, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> Sup Fellas!!!
> ...


:wave: Qvo homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 1 2011, 07:34 PM~19760543
> *:cheesy: :tongue: :boink:
> *


Knighstalker. My ninja! thats exactly what i said.
































































and finish her off


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 07:43 PM~19760617
> *Knighstalker. My ninja! thats exactly what i said.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 PM~19761074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What it do pinchi joe


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:18 PM~19761148
> *What it do pinchi joe
> *


chillin and u homie :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Chillin dawg where was u at sunday thought u were goin to central


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:22 PM~19761213
> *Chillin dawg where was u at sunday thought u were goin to central
> *


i was then i spark my batts my shit was on fire 
then i got burned a lil so i said fuck that i couldnt see i
eyes were burnin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19761292
> *i was then i spark my batts my shit was on fire
> then i got burned a lil so i said fuck that i couldnt see i
> eyes were burnin
> *


from the hydraulics?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 08:27 PM~19761300
> *from the hydraulics?
> *


yes 10 batts


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:28 PM~19761317
> *yes      10 batts
> *


 :wow:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19761292
> *i was then i spark my batts my shit was on fire
> then i got burned a lil so i said fuck that i couldnt see i
> eyes were burnin
> *


Damn when :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:22 PM~19761213
> *Chillin dawg where was u at sunday thought u were goin to central
> *


just pm sent playa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:28 PM~19761317
> *yes      10 batts
> *


Did u mess n e thing up


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:29 PM~19761329
> *Damn when    :wow:
> *


saturday i was charging the batt gettin ready to 
roll out :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh sunday. No one came this sunday it was dead!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19761369
> *Did u mess n e thing up
> *


yea but i need a new switch and more springs so i can hop :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Feb 1 2011, 04:04 PM~19758945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........*I* consider it one of the *badest lowriders period*............


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I got carling switches


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it.....................





.
wait for it....................


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19761412
> *Oh sunday. No one came this sunday it was dead!
> 
> *


maybe this sunday i hope u going


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:36 PM~19761461
> *maybe this sunday i hope u going
> *


Might be leaving to disney land with the kids but if not ill be there


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:35 PM~19761448
> *I got carling switches
> *


how much becuz u dont give any thing free :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

glad ur ok 64joe.........but next time bro dont put the fire out with ur face homie!
that shit aint kool!

j/k glad ur ok!!! :thumbsup:

well az side im gona get pizza and wings for my boys and go watch THEY CALL ME BRUCE!






WAIT FOR IT............


WAIT FOR IT..........................













      







:biggrin: VIDEO COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:38 PM~19761481
> *Might be leaving to disney land with the kids but if not ill be there
> *


shit i want to go to and trailer my car lol


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

10 each. Well I owe that lady a grip of money for all the hydro shit that I got here for sale.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 1 2011, 08:39 PM~19761511
> *shit i want to go to and trailer my car lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 05:03 PM~19758931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:  DAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!  :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita  

:wave: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19761412
> *Oh sunday. No one came this sunday it was dead!
> 
> *



No it was not dead


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 09:16 PM~19762119
> * compita
> 
> :wave: WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!! :biggrin:
> *


'SUP MI COMPA MANDO,QUE AS HECHO???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 1 2011, 09:22 PM~19762221
> *No it was not dead
> *


WHAT TIME DID U GET THERE CAUSE I ROLL OUTHERE AND IT WAS NO BODY !!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 1 2011, 08:28 PM~19762346
> *'SUP MI COMPA MANDO,QUE AS HECHO???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Compita!!! No more Tequila for me and no more Captain n Coke for you! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19762346
> *'SUP MI COMPA MANDO,QUE AS HECHO???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS ARREGLANDO UNAS PROBLEMAS FAMILIAR :happysad:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 1 2011, 09:29 PM~19762375
> *WHAT TIME DID U GET THERE CAUSE I ROLL OUTHERE AND IT WAS NO BODY !!!!!!!
> *


QUE ROLLO COMPITA ESTUBIMOS AHI DESDE LAS 7:30 YO Y BLAS FUIMOS LOS PRIMEROS PORQUE SI NO DESPUES NOS PONES FALTA :biggrin: ASTA DEL CHURCHS NOS CORRIERON PORQUE ERA MUCHO DESMADRE


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

thought i'd throw this in kinda late, but, I think that purple patterned out impala from groupe rides 5:20's and I think he drives the freeways. Not to sure though. I used to have them on an 80 regal back in the day and had no problems three wheelin and hoppin too.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

.........*I* consider it one of the *badest lowriders period*............ 
[/quote]
Thxs homie ....its aight....i isnt Art Buck....but I DONT GIVE A [email protected]%K


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> .........*I* consider it one of the *badest lowriders period*............


Thxs homie ....its aight....i isnt Art Buck....but I DONT GIVE A [email protected]%K 








[/quote]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 09:30 PM~19762386
> *Compita!!!  No more Tequila for me and no more Captain n Coke for you! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 09:30 PM~19762386
> *Compita!!!  No more Tequila for me and no more Captain n Coke for you! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NO MAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 1 2011, 09:34 PM~19762451
> *QUE ROLLO COMPITA ESTUBIMOS AHI DESDE LAS 7:30 YO Y BLAS FUIMOS LOS PRIMEROS PORQUE SI NO DESPUES NOS PONES FALTA :biggrin: ASTA DEL CHURCHS NOS CORRIERON PORQUE ERA MUCHO DESMADRE
> *


PASAMOS A ESA HORA Y NO HABIA NADIE,ME HUBIERAS HABLADO PEPEJOSE,LE HABLE AL PITIRIJAS Y DIJO QUE ALGUNOS DE USTEDES IVAN A IR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Feb 1 2011, 08:37 PM~19762492
> *thought i'd throw this in kinda late, but, I think that purple patterned out impala from groupe rides 5:20's and I think he drives the freeways.  Not to sure though.  I used to have them on an 80 regal back in the day and had no problems three wheelin and hoppin too.
> *


Back in the 90's I used to drive my Grand Prix daily and then to places like Yuma and Safford to show. I drove all the way on my Premium Sportways.......only had one problem and it was a nail my tire, in clifton......no fucking places to fix it :uh: .........luckily I had a spare......... :biggrin: 

I did have one 5:20 peal off like an orange here in Phoenix too. Most of the time they were pretty good to me.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> Thxs homie ....its aight....i isnt Art Buck....but I DONT GIVE A [email protected]%K


 
[/quote]

:wave: WA'SAPPONING aRT bUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> NO MAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 


>


:wave: WA'SAPPONING aRT bUCK :biggrin:
[/quote]
same 'ol thang! You left waaaaaaaaay to early Sat nite!!!! :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 1 2011, 09:44 PM~19762615
> *Back in the 90's I used to drive my Grand Prix daily and then to places like Yuma and Safford to show.  I drove all the way on my Premium Sportways.......only had one problem and it was a nail my tire, in clifton......no fucking places to fix it :uh: .........luckily I had a spare......... :biggrin:
> 
> I did have one 5:20 peal off like an orange here in Phoenix too. Most of the time they were pretty good to me.
> *


Someone in Phoenix has a NOS Premium Sportway 5.20-14 on Ebay if anyone needs one, link below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-PREMIUM...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> :wave: WA'SAPPONING aRT bUCK :biggrin:


same 'ol thang! You left waaaaaaaaay to early Sat nite!!!! :0
[/quote]

:tears: I KNOW HUH!  WAS COMPITA DOING HIS CAPTAIN POSE!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 1 2011, 09:41 PM~19762575
> *:nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> NO MAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: I BOUGHT A BOTTLE OF CAPTAIN FOR THIS WEEKEND AT THE IDENTITY PICNIC! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> same 'ol thang! You left waaaaaaaaay to early Sat nite!!!! :0


:tears: I KNOW HUH!  WAS COMPITA DOING HIS CAPTAIN POSE!?!?!? :biggrin:
[/quote]

nah it was my turn to un-wind............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 09:53 PM~19762705
> *Someone in Phoenix has a NOS Premium Sportway 5.20-14 on Ebay if anyone needs one, link below.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-PREMIUM...sQ5fAccessories
> *


:angry: I WENT TO THE SUMMIT WEBSITE TO PRICE A SET OF 520-13s AND THEY ARE CHEAPER THAN COKER :uh: BUT THEY SAID THE ESTIMATED TIME OF SHIP IS 4-14-2011!!!!!! :burn: I WAS LIKE WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :tears: I KNOW HUH!  WAS COMPITA DOING HIS CAPTAIN POSE!?!?!? :biggrin:


nah it was my turn to un-wind............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:
[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19762930
> *:angry: I WENT TO THE SUMMIT WEBSITE TO PRICE A SET OF 520-13s AND THEY ARE CHEAPER THAN COKER :uh: BUT THEY SAID THE ESTIMATED TIME OF SHIP IS 4-14-2011!!!!!! :burn: I WAS LIKE WTF!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats just computer generated I think. Try asking the customer service at Summit.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 1 2011, 10:03 PM~19762851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING ?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19764029
> *OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW
> 
> UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011
> ...


What about two compressors and a 5 gallon tank??? Can I get in??? and pinstriping on my A arms??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Its cold as fuck but good.morning az


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 2 2011, 05:42 AM~19764901
> *Its cold as fuck but good.morning az
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Feb 1 2011, 05:04 PM~19758945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_In robot voice_"You are not a lowrider" lol j/k


> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 2 2011, 05:42 AM~19764901
> *Its cold as fuck but good.morning az
> *


Freezing my BALLS OFF


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

shit Mike I'm freezing my balls off I work outside been out here since 5


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19764029
> *OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW
> 
> UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 2 2011, 05:42 AM~19764901
> *Its cold as fuck but good.morning az
> *


hno: hno: x3!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2011, 06:11 AM~19764964
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LETS SHOW THEM HOW AZ DOES IT!!!!![/i]


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19764029
> *OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW
> 
> UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:38 PM~19761494
> *glad ur ok 64joe.........but next time bro dont put the fire out with ur face homie!
> that shit aint kool!
> 
> ...


the spark fuck me up i was like a foot away 
and u do what u have to do to put the fire out 
if that means use ur body or face :biggrin: 
those cars are my baby u wouldnt understand 
j/k lol


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2011, 07:21 AM~19765207
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :nicoderm:
> *


tryin to stay warm here at work, its f-ing cold


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19764029
> *OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW
> 
> UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011
> ...


Thanks for letting us know about the trucks in advance Homie.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to be warming up, whats up with this cold and wind :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 08:53 PM~19761720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks justin...


this was how we spent are day out in tucson!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 2 2011, 07:56 AM~19765346
> *the spark fuck me up i was like a foot away
> and u do what u have to do to put the fire out
> if that means use ur body or face  :biggrin:
> ...


i feel ur bro (no ****)
glad ur ok.....time to regroup and bring her back to life!!!

you can tell the story saturday at the picnic,,in between grub and drank!


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

Good morning AZ.. Damm its cold!


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

Double post sorry


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19764029
> *OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW
> 
> UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011
> ...





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 2 2011, 03:08 AM~19764694
> *What about two compressors and a 5 gallon tank??? Can I get in??? and pinstriping on my A arms???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *







:loco: :loco: No trucks , No radical airbags !! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 12:16 PM~19767078
> *:loco:  :loco:  No trucks</span> , <span style=\'color:red\'>No radical airbags !!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


no compita and art loks, and no tata!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 2 2011, 12:24 PM~19767132
> *no compita and art loks, and no tata!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I included this ad in the Feb issue. Check it out homies.
www.lowlifemagazine.com


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 2 2011, 12:53 PM~19767303
> *I included this ad in the Feb issue. Check it out homies.
> www.lowlifemagazine.com
> *


issue came out dope homie!!!!

you coming to our picnic??


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 12:16 PM~19767078
> *:loco:  :loco:  No trucks , No radical airbags !!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



MAYBE NEXT TEAR WE WILL DO A AIR BAG HOP FOR YOU LUNA..... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sweet Tea
A woman goes to the doctor all black and blue .. 

Doctor: "What happened?"

Woman: "Doctor, I don't know what to do. Every time my husband comes home drunk on Bud Light he beats me up." 

Doctor: "I have a real good medicine for that. When your husband comes home drunk on Bud Light, just take a glass of sweet tea and start swishing it in your mouth but don't swallow. 

Just keep swishing and swishing until he goes to bed in his Bud Light stupor."

Two weeks later the woman comes back to the doctor looking fresh and reborn. 

Woman: "Doctor, that was a brilliant idea. Every time my husband came home drunk on Bud Light, I swished with sweet tea. 
I swished and swished,and he didn't touch me!"

Doctor: "You see how much keeping your mouth shut helps?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up everybody. this [email protected]#$ing weater is wack.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 2 2011, 07:56 AM~19765346
> *the spark fuck me up i was like a foot away
> and u do what u have to do to put the fire out
> if that means use ur body or face  :biggrin:
> ...


pinchi joe lol. my shit catches on fire all the time. i need new batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 2 2011, 06:53 AM~19765108
> *shit Mike I'm freezing my balls off I work outside been out here since 5
> *


BLACK ICE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, *Unity *, Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 2 2011, 01:25 PM~19767580
> *The February 2011 issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE! Check it out AZ and please spread the word and show some love. This month we got Techniques, Intruders, Unity , Slow Lane & Phoenix Car Clubs representing.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


LOOKS FIRME HOMIE!!!


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)

ONE MORE


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 2 2011, 12:55 PM~19767320
> *issue came out dope homie!!!!
> 
> you coming to our picnic??
> ...


Thanks brotha glad you liked it. I won't be able to make it working 12hrs that day but I'm gonna try and get one of my boys out there to cover it for the magazine.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2011, 03:28 PM~19768490
> *      :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD TERMITE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 2 2011, 01:43 PM~19767761
> *Thanks brotha glad you liked it. I won't be able to make it working 12hrs that day but I'm gonna try and get one of my boys out there to cover it for the magazine.
> *


WHATS UP RONNIE? MAGIZINE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 2 2011, 03:45 PM~19768658
> *WHATS UP RONNIE?
> MAGZINE LOOKS FUCKIN BAD ASS!!!!!!!!
> MY BAD ASS RIDE IS ON THE COVER TO0!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TATA LUNA










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LOL JK LUNA!!!!! From the family with love -NO ****!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2011, 04:46 PM~19769321
> *TATA LUNA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 2 2011, 01:43 PM~19767761
> *Thanks brotha glad you liked it. I won't be able to make it working 12hrs that day but I'm gonna try and get one of my boys out there to cover it for the magazine.
> *


ya i work like that to,,,,,got the whip marks on my back to prove it....
but hey hell ya tell ur guy to get down there,,,,gonna be nice! :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to 

:thumbsup: Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
on our new knights image car club plaques... Check it out ! :worship: 



















:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 2 2011, 12:57 PM~19767334
> *MAYBE NEXT TEAR WE WILL DO A AIR BAG HOP FOR YOU LUNA..... :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I got money on da red 64 ! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 2 2011, 03:45 PM~19768652
> *WHATS GOOD TERMITE
> *


same ol chit homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2011, 04:46 PM~19769321
> *TATA LUNA
> 
> 
> ...


Dam...The old geezer is about to kick the bucket :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769829
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to
> 
> :thumbsup:  Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
> ...


those are nice!!!!!!

super chiny!!!

there gonna look bad ass inthe back window of that HOPPER!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769829
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to
> 
> :thumbsup:  Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 05:42 PM~19769894
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I got money on da red 64 !  :wave:
> *


were gona have to break him out of the homie home! :cheesy:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2011, 04:46 PM~19769321
> *TATA LUNA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769829
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to
> 
> :thumbsup:  Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
> ...


look real good homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769829
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to
> 
> :thumbsup:  Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
> ...


looks bad azz :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW UPDATES!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Chainsaw I'm going to give you the budlight ice chest after the picnic to hook it up ok?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, El Azteca 85 Buick, azlow4life :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 2 2011, 06:14 PM~19770329
> *those are nice!!!!!!
> 
> super chiny!!!
> ...



:biggrin: Thank you homie , Im doing alot of changes for my knights,
thats how much i care about my knight family..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2011, 04:46 PM~19769321
> *TATA LUNA
> 
> 
> ...



next is a wheel chair lift on his 64 biscayne!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 2 2011, 08:11 PM~19771654
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, El Azteca 85 Buick, azlow4life  :wave:
> *


whats up homeboy???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769829
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to
> 
> :thumbsup:  Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
> ...



awwwww damn looking good homie!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 2 2011, 06:43 PM~19770672
> *look real good homie!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Thank you homie , soon we will be asking you to a club photo shoot.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 2 2011, 05:53 PM~19770017
> *Dam...The old geezer is about to kick the bucket :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's an old bat!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:14 PM~19771702
> *awwwww damn looking good homie!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Thank you , Thank you , we will be at your show ..


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 1 2011, 11:14 PM~19763740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:12 PM~19771671
> *:biggrin:  Thank you homie , Im doing alot of changes for my knights,
> thats how much i care about my knight family..
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:16 PM~19771736
> *:biggrin:  Thank you , Thank you , we will be at your show ..
> *


we'll be expecting you!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

regal85, toons, NEW VISION C.C, g-espinoza, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Ben'sCustomWheels


what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2011, 08:22 PM~19771817
> *regal85, toons, NEW VISION C.C, g-espinoza, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Ben'sCustomWheels
> what up homies  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie??? its fuckin cold as hell outside!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:23 PM~19771826
> *whats up homie???  its fuckin cold as hell outside!!!!
> *


hell yeah it is, i'm stayin inside where the heat is :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2011, 08:25 PM~19771855
> *hell yeah it is,  i'm stayin inside where the heat is  :biggrin:
> *


on shrivel status!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:26 PM~19771862
> *on shrivel status!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

is everyone ready for the UNITY picnic??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 2 2011, 07:28 PM~19771118
> *looks bad azz  :thumbsup:
> *




 Thank you !! Thank you !! it's good to see there is real club unity.

Oh shit ! Mike how many beers is dat...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 1 2011, 09:29 PM~19762373
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771904
> *is everyone ready for the UNITY picnic??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: Were getting there !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771906
> *  Thank you !!  Thank you !!  it's good to see there is real club unity.
> 
> Oh shit !  Mike how many beers is dat...
> *


that drunk ass dont need anymore beers!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

You ever hear anything about that orange tint?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:30 PM~19771928
> *:biggrin:  Were getting there !!
> *


time flys homie!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771904
> *is everyone ready for the UNITY picnic??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir last years was the ish :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 2 2011, 08:33 PM~19771975
> *Yes last years was the ish  :thumbsup:
> *


I hope to be there in my car :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 2 2011, 08:33 PM~19771967
> *You ever hear anything about that orange tint?
> *


sorry homie... ive been at the hospital cause my new born baby got sick and ive been in there since monday night but ill call in the morning to see whats up!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:19 PM~19771778
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :rofl: :thumbsup: :rofl: :wave: Good One !!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:34 PM~19771986
> *sorry homie... ive been at the hospital cause my new born baby got sick and ive been in there since monday night but ill call in the morning to see whats up!!!
> *


Thats ok I hope your baby gets to feeling better.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:34 PM~19771986
> *sorry homie... ive been at the hospital cause my new born baby got sick and ive been in there since monday night but ill call in the morning to see whats up!!!
> *


Damn ben sry to hear that is the baby ok


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 2 2011, 08:33 PM~19771975
> *Yes last years was the ish  :thumbsup:
> *


*UNITY *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 2 2011, 08:34 PM~19771984
> *I hope to be there in my car  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE YOU ARE TOO!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:33 PM~19771954
> *that drunk ass dont need anymore beers!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:35 PM~19771989
> *:thumbsup:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :wave:  Good One !!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Feb 2 2011, 08:35 PM~19772000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah hes better homies thanks for your concern.... he had fever and some congestion but the childrens hospital wanted to keep him just to make sure he wasnt catching any viruses.... until now every test that they have taken are all negative so thank god he gets to come home tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:21 PM~19771804
> *we'll be expecting you!!!!!
> *




:nicoderm: Have the food ready !!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:42 PM~19772091
> *:nicoderm:  Have the food ready !!!
> *


you know how we do it!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 12:53 AM~19753809
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY MOLY DONUT SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 04:35 PM~19769829
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a BIG shout out and thank you to
> 
> :thumbsup:  Famoso Custom Metal Fab . for doing a damm good job
> ...


looking good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jan 31 2011, 03:21 PM~19747588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THAT FOOL WAS TALKING SHIT.... JAJAJAJAJA THATS FUNNY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 31 2011, 04:19 PM~19748091
> *and this one is for big ben :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ohhhhh yeeeeaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 2 2011, 08:46 PM~19772156
> *looking good
> *



:nicoderm: Thanks Homie !! the club is growing and we have a few more surprises
for 2011 ..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

paque llore el pinchi goose!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 09:06 PM~19772411
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:18 PM~19772548
> *paque llore el pinchi goose!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



PINCHI GOOSE THAT CAR WAS NICE :no: :no:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

uffin: Have a good night everybody ! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Feb 2 2011, 09:22 PM~19772600
> *PINCHI GOOSE THAT CAR WAS NICE :no:  :no:
> *


 i know huh!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 09:28 PM~19772692
> *uffin:  Have a good night everybody !  :biggrin:
> *


peace out homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

just sharing some pics homies


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*PROUD MEMBER..... BIG BEN!!!!!*


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 4_ever_green, Techniquesphx, maztec69, cadillacking602, g-espinoza, LIL 71, MY85TOY PHX AZ, Pitirijas :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: HOLY SHIT BATMAN!!! :wow: :wow: IT IS FREEZING OUTSIDE!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:16 PM~19771725
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he's  an old bat!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZ Side?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

First time that I'm the only one on here by my self oh shhht I afraid to be alone hehehehehe


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 01:09 AM~19774847
> *First time that I'm the only one on here by my self oh shhht I afraid to be alone hehehehehe
> *


LOL Whats crakin Azteca?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin big Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 2 2011, 09:57 PM~19773076
> *hno: hno: HOLY SHIT BATMAN!!! :wow: :wow: IT IS FREEZING OUTSIDE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes it is


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 02:11 AM~19775097
> *Whats crakin big Ben?
> *


just got home from the hospital


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 2 2011, 10:03 PM~19773157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homies?????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:12 AM~19775105
> *just got home from the hospital
> *


With your baby or he will come home tommorow still? Here Im just trying to register my business with this car audio place so can buy equipment wholesale.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 01:09 AM~19774847
> *First time that I'm the only one on here by my self oh shhht I afraid to be alone hehehehehe
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 02:14 AM~19775110
> *With your baby or he will come home tommorow still? Here Im just trying to register my business with this car audio place so can buy equipment wholesale.
> *


yes with my baby boy..... he still coming home tomorrow but i miss the lil guy so i went to be with him for a couple of hours before i came to sleep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 3 2011, 01:41 AM~19774963
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:17 AM~19775120
> *yes with my baby boy.....  he still coming home tomorrow but i miss the lil guy so i went to be with him for a couple of hours before i came to sleep  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know that feeling, I miss my kids as havent seen them in 5 months but on Monday I have court and theyll decide on custody, visitation, childsupport etc.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 02:19 AM~19775128
> *I know that feeling, I miss my kids as havent seen them in 5 months but on Monday I have court and theyll decide on custody, visitation, childsupport etc.
> *


oh yeah when you were berly getting on layitlow you said you were going through a divorce huh?? damn homie that sucks, im sorry!!!! i went through a seperation like two and a half years ago and didnt see my son for like almost a year and that almost killed me homie.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 3 2011, 01:55 AM~19775036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinchi chilango maniaco!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*UNITY *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:38 AM~19775183
> *UNITY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone needs car audio equipment I found this site thats pretty cool, link below.

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night justin!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: peace out homie!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 08:41 PM~19772083
> *yeah hes better homies thanks for your concern.... he had fever and some congestion but the childrens hospital wanted to keep him just to make sure he wasnt catching any viruses....  until now every test that they have taken are all negative so thank god he gets to come home tomorrow!!!!!!
> *


good to hear bro!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:24 AM~19775141
> *pinchi chilango maniaco!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning az cold ass hell again


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 3 2011, 05:48 AM~19775473
> *Good morning az cold ass hell again
> *


morning homie


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it is homie! Good Morning


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!_  














:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning az


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2011, 03:33 AM~19775274
> *good to hear bro!
> *


Yeah bro he will be home today. Hey when you have a chance give me a call I really need to talk to you.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 3 2011, 05:48 AM~19775473
> *Good morning az cold ass hell again
> *


Hey ***** give me call when you see this.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 3 2011, 06:22 AM~19775590
> *
> Your big ass dont need anymore chicken!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Jajajajajajajaj your mikey 5 beers and I'm big ben 5 pieces!!!!!!!

What's up mikey are you ready for the 13th?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 3 2011, 08:25 AM~19776152
> *Good morning az
> *


What's up homie how are things?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: primer665, Ben'sCustomWheels, armando martinez, The1and0nly
whats good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 3 2011, 08:53 AM~19776327
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: primer665, Ben'sCustomWheels, armando martinez, The1and0nly
> whats good
> *


Chillin like a villan!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:13 AM~19775106
> *whats up homies?????
> *


sup brotha, glad to hear your son is doing better...I'm waiting on my little one to be born


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 08:57 AM~19776352
> *Chillin like a villan!!!!!!!
> *


i hear ya its fucking cold outside :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 07:59 AM~19776365
> *sup brotha, glad to hear your son is doing better...I'm waiting on my little one to be born
> *


whats up Joe!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 3 2011, 08:33 AM~19776198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:00 AM~19776375
> *whats up Joe!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


chilling at home on vacation :biggrin: :biggrin: 

How you doing Arty!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Old school pic of the day


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 09:11 AM~19776448
> *Old school pic of the day
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, that is old....whos pictured with Orlie?


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 09:15 AM~19776472
> *Dam, that is old....whos pictured with Orlie?
> *


I don't know I'm thinking some old SPIRIT of L.A. Members


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 08:59 AM~19776365
> *sup brotha, glad to hear your son is doing better...I'm waiting on my little one to be born
> *


Ya bro I'm on my way now to pick him up. Do you know what its going to be?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 3 2011, 07:33 AM~19776198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 09:16 AM~19776483
> *I don't know I'm thinking some old SPIRIT of L.A. Members
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 09:17 AM~19776489
> *Ya bro I'm on my way now to pick him up.  Do you know what its going to be?
> *


Girl


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:13 AM~19775106
> *whats up homies?????
> *


what up big ben


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THE HOMIES AT SINFUL CUSTOMS IN CASA GRANDE ARE DOING A AWSOME JOB ON TA TA DAVES RIDE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jan 31 2011, 09:23 AM~19744773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Chainsaw I'm going to give you the budlight ice chest after the picnic to hook it up ok?
> 
> 
> just ordererd me a new airbrush yesterday!!!
> it shud get here monday! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE'RE ALL MEETING AT THE HARKINS THEATER AT THE ARIZONA MILLS MALL THIS SATURDAY AT 7:30 AM IF ANYONE WANTS TO CARAVAN UP THERE...
THE REST OF THE CLUB THAT CANT MAKE IT WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY PICNIC TO SUPPORT THEM...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 2 2011, 08:12 PM~19771671
> *:biggrin:  Thank you homie , Im doing alot of changes for my knights,
> thats how much i care about my knight family..
> *


thats the way its supposed to be homie you take care of ur knights and u all SHINE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:15 AM~19775115
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 02:17 AM~19775120
> *yes with my baby boy.....  he still coming home tomorrow but i miss the lil guy so i went to be with him for a couple of hours before i came to sleep  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up Ben!!
soon enuff hell be steady mobbin witcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Feb 2 2011, 09:13 PM~19772478]

















ohhhhh yeeeeaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
i hit her up bout goin to our picnic,,, but dont know if she gona make it!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 2 2011, 09:33 PM~19772747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ben ur ranfla is pic whore! :biggrin: (i mean that in a bad ass way)

Art Loks homie of Big Ben PROUD UNITY MEMBER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 3 2011, 08:33 AM~19776198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie said "i love fat girls and there longha shakes" lololololollololol
dats some funny chet!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 08:50 AM~19776308
> *Jajajajajajajaj your mikey 5 beers and I'm big ben 5 pieces!!!!!!!
> 
> What's up mikey are you ready for the 13th?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 09:46 AM~19777132
> *just ordererd me a new airbrush yesterday!!!
> it shud get here monday! :biggrin:
> *


  I like dat sticker....What kind of brush you getting?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 AM~19777446
> * I like dat sticker....What kind of brush you getting?
> *


its just a starter brush dual action knockoff,,,its more for my son.
i got pasche's .
i just want him to learn how to maintain and clean it first... then i will buy him a good one.....but im gonna break it in for him.
ya im gona start airbrushin again,,, im not anywhere near ur status.. i dont do cars.. just shirts and lil stuff... i aint tryin to get down like that... cuts into my drankin time! :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 10:34 AM~19777499
> *its just a starter brush dual action knockoff,,,its more for my son.
> i got pasche's .
> i just want him to learn how to maintain and clean it first... then i will buy him a good one.....but im gonna break it in for him.
> ...


Thst's good, getting your son into it.
Shirts take skill too my brotha, and if you doing it, then the cars should be no problem. I still use my pasche VL for shirts, great all around brush. Iwata's on the cars. I not that good, lot of other airbrushers out there that can get down better than me, but thanks for the props. Swing by the Roll'n show, I'll be out there.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 11:46 AM~19777600
> *Thst's good, getting your son into it.
> Shirts take skill too my brotha, and if you doing it, then the cars should be no problem. I still use my pasche VL for shirts, great all around brush. Iwata's on the cars. I not that good, lot of other airbrushers out there that can get down better than me, but thanks for the props. Swing by the Roll'n show, I'll be out there.
> *


right on i was gonna ask when you was plannin to come down.

ya i found a dude that had a iwata and a compressor for 70 bucks :wow: but he never returned my calls...
sux cause i wanted that for me!!!!!!! its been like 3 years since i airbrushed..last time i did i made 300 bucks in 2 days!
60 sum shirts and 20 some hats, for some church function,, i gave a smoking deal!
you know kinda pay it forward type stuff!

cause i do a shirt like for 10 to 35 bucks, all depends what you want... cheap price for alot of work and my shit will last for years!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 10:55 AM~19777666
> *right on i was gonna ask when you was plannin to come down.
> 
> ya i found a dude that had a iwata and a compressor for 70 bucks :wow: but he never returned my calls...
> ...


That's not bad pricing at all. That iwata and compressor combo was a good deal. I live close to Coast Airbrush....but I try to stay away, too much goodies in there to tempt the wallet to open. I haven't airbrushed in a while, been busy with school and looking for a real j.o.b. But I have been feeling the urge to fire up the compressor and run some paint through the brushes. I got some skatedecks that need some paint on em.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 12:18 PM~19777803
> *That's not bad pricing at all. That iwata and compressor combo was a good deal. I live close to Coast Airbrush....but I try to stay away, too much goodies in there to tempt the wallet to open. I haven't airbrushed in a while, been busy with school and looking for a real j.o.b. But I have been feeling the urge to fire up the compressor and run some paint through the brushes. I got some skatedecks that need some paint on em.
> *


my boy loves to :wow: skate,,, he does graff on hats backpacks shoes... with acrylic markes and stuff,,,
want him to step his game up.... hes gettin good... i guess all those years as a baby watchin me payed off! :biggrin: 

ya im lookin forward to seein what i can do,, been awhile! :0 

this was my spot!!! he was 2 blocks away from me! :biggrin: 
but he moved


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 3 2011, 08:50 AM~19776308
> *Jajajajajajajaj your mikey 5 beers and I'm big ben 5 pieces!!!!!!!
> 
> What's up mikey are you ready for the 13th?
> *


My bad fool! Whats it on the 13th? :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 09:28 AM~19776571
> *Girl
> *


congrats homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 3 2011, 01:41 AM~19774963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: I WOULD SOOOOO DIVE IN FACE FIRST!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 11:23 AM~19777853
> *my boy loves to :wow:  skate,,, he does graff on hats backpacks shoes... with acrylic markes and stuff,,,
> want him to step his game up.... hes gettin good... i guess all those years as a baby watchin me payed off! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I've always been a fan of graffitti. I still got some old Krylon at my parent's house in Hawaii lol. 
One of the Islander's C.C. member's son is into graff. I was talking with him, told him he should step it up, get into other forms of media. He got his dad to gather talent off of, me, shit the whole city of L.A. lol. But he a hardhead youngsta.

I heard of JustBlaze...never got a chance to get down there... Where he move to?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TREND SETTER, ~nip/tuck~, G_KRALY, unity_mike, DeeLoc, Galaxieriderz




:wave: :wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Just letting everyone know spokes went up again starting Monday,about $35 to $40 a set on 13's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 12:49 PM~19778049
> *I've always been a fan of graffitti. I still got some old Krylon at my parent's house in Hawaii lol.
> One of the Islander's C.C. member's son is into graff. I was talking with him, told him he should step it up, get into other forms of media. He got his dad to gather talent off of, me, shit the whole city of L.A. lol. But he a hardhead youngsta.
> 
> ...


off of camelback and 10thst,
ya that place is graff central. he got a gallery with some bad ass shit in it... aint been there in a min,,, got some glass shelves i been meanin to take him.

ive always love graff!!

love that mural in the backround!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check out my new browser :naughty:






wait for it..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 11:28 PM~19727802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno: :run: :run: :run: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 12:31 PM~19778381
> *off of camelback and 10thst,
> ya that place is graff central. he got a gallery with some bad ass shit in it... aint been there in a min,,, got some glass shelves i been meanin to take him.
> 
> ...



When I rode the Amtrak up to Santa Maria from Anaheim, there was so much nice pieces along the track, expecially near the train station in L.A. Definately something to check out, as a lot of it doesn't run along a roadway.

I used to go to this cheap cigarette shop up in North Phoenix and it was a cig shop/head shop/graff shop...tripped me out, as they had a bunch of magazines, videos, caps, and paint....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 3 2011, 02:48 PM~19778892
> *When I rode the Amtrak up to Santa Maria from Anaheim, there was so much nice pieces along the track, expecially near the train station in L.A. Definately something to check out, as a lot of it doesn't run along a roadway.
> 
> I used to go to this cheap cigarette shop up in North Phoenix and it was a cig shop/head shop/graff shop...tripped me out, as they had a bunch of magazines, videos, caps, and paint....
> *


ya when i was a youngin i would come from fresno to az on the greyhound....when we wud go thru LA i wud break my neck checkin shit out!!!!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members:ART LOKS, steadydippin, , El Azteca 85 Buick, unity_mike

Art Loks Steady Dippin in El Azteca wit Unity Mike and 3 guests in da back!
:wave:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Sending a get well to our carnal RUDY who's at the hospital gettin better keep ur head up bro and get ready for the weaken and ur b-day bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 03:35 PM~19779238
> *Sending a get well to our carnal RUDY who's at the hospital gettin better keep ur head up bro and get ready for the weaken and ur b-day bro
> *


aye man does he have caller ID because he aint answer me???

YA WHAT EL CHEVY SAID X97


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 03:33 PM~19779227
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members:ART LOKS, steadydippin, , El Azteca 85 Buick, unity_mike
> 
> ...


Weres every body at ????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 03:46 PM~19779338
> *Weres every body at ????
> *


man i been talkin to my mofo self for like 5 hours...me and dee loc! :dunno:


whats up with that laptop,,,when you want me to work on it??


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 03:39 PM~19779274
> *aye man does he have caller ID because he aint answer me???
> 
> YA WHAT EL CHEVY SAID X97
> *


 I dnt think he has he's phone on him but illl send u his hospital and room number


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

maybe they all fell in here hno:

mandoc10 nosedived......maybe everybody else too? :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 03:51 PM~19779389
> *I dnt think he has he's phone on him but illl send u his hospital and room number
> *


i called it Brown Velvet dont answer??
no **** :wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 03:49 PM~19779374
> *man i been talkin to my mofo self for like 5 hours...me and dee loc! :dunno:
> whats up with that laptop,,,when you want me to work on it??
> *


Ill get the laptops at u on sat and the talking to ur self bro that's u telling ur brain I wish I was off of work drinking a 40oz and ur brain saying not 1 but 2 would hit the spot ke no carnal or is it 1 2 3 4 take a step and hit the floor no not u bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> Ill get the laptops at u on sat and the talking to ur self bro that's u telling ur brain I wish I was off of work drinking a 40oz and ur brain saying not 1 but 2 would hit the spot ke no carnal or is it 1 2 3 4 take a step and :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 3 2011, 04:03 PM~19779497
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


how was the nosedive :naughty: you made it back safe! :cheesy:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Sending a get well to our carnal RUDY who's at the hospital gettin better keep ur head up bro and get ready for the weaken and ur b-day bro
> 
> Chevy he is enjoying that he told us the night nurse is HOT.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Sending a get well to our carnal RUDY who's at the hospital gettin better keep ur head up bro and get ready for the weaken and ur b-day bro
> >
> > Chevy he is enjoying that he told us thats why he didnt answer last night!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 3 2011, 04:53 PM~19779914
> *
> *


what up curtis,,, you showin up saturday??


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 03:01 PM~19778977
> *ya when i was a youngin i would come from fresno to az on the greyhound....when we wud go thru LA i wud break my neck checkin shit out!!!!:*


I used to go stay with my cousins for the summer in Visalia.We used to go cruise his van in fresno :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 3 2011, 04:57 PM~19779946
> *I used to go stay with my cousins for the summer in Visalia.We used to go cruise his van in fresno :biggrin:
> *


its nice in visalia too.... we wud cruise out once in awhile.. i got family in huron,coalinga,fresno, clovis,san jo, salinas, been thru all them lil towns :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Jump
Bob, a handsome dude, walked into a sports bar around 9:58 pm. He sat down next to a blonde at the bar and stared up at the TV. The 10 pm news was coming on. The news crew was covering the story of a man on the ledge of a large building preparing to jump. 
The blonde looked at Bob and said, "Do you think he'll jump?" 
Bob said, "You know, I bet he'll jump.." 
The blonde replied, "Well, I bet he won't."
Bob placed a $20 bill on the bar and said, "You're on!" 
Just as the blonde placed her money on the bar, the guy on the ledge did a swan dive off the building, falling to his death. 
The blonde was very upset, but willingly handed her $20 to Bob, saying, "Fair's fair. Here's your money." 
Bob replied, "I can't take your money. I saw this earlier on the 5 pm news, and so I knew he would jump." 
The blonde replied, "I did too, but didn't think he'd do it again." 
Bob took the money.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 3 2011, 04:57 PM~19779946
> *I used to go stay with my cousins for the summer in Visalia.We used to go cruise his van in fresno :biggrin:
> *


What's up Fernando?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: chrome !!!chrome!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 3 2011, 06:17 PM~19780526
> *What's up Fernando?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: chrome !!!chrome!!!
> *


yup getting there :biggrin: kind of a pain in the ass though


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 04:56 PM~19779945
> *what up curtis,,, you showin up saturday??
> *


:yes: thats the plan


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup az


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

sup ROGER how r things on the ES


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

My Grandbaby (she's 4): "Tata whats a Dump"?

Me: (Thinking how I should approach this right) Shall I tell her about Poop?? or Caca?? or the #2???? as I'm thinking.............

Grandbaby: Is it where they throw trash???

Me: What a dumbass I am!!! :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 3 2011, 05:32 PM~19780673
> *sup ROGER how r things on the  ES
> *


Sup Bro!!! I owe u them beers from Vegas!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 3 2011, 12:45 PM~19778020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 06:34 PM~19780690
> *Sup Bro!!! I owe u them beers from Vegas!!!
> *


u dont owe my nothin homie we good thats what u call az love we take care of our own   all c u guy's on saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

WILLIAM YO HOENESS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 2 2011, 12:53 PM~19767303
> *I included this ad in the Feb issue. Check it out homies.
> www.lowlifemagazine.com
> *



:0 :cheesy: dam thanks alot man we really appreciate that :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 3 2011, 07:56 PM~19781663
> *u dont owe my nothin homie we good thats what u call az love we take care of our own     all c u guy's on saturday  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19782102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where is encanto park located :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19782251
> *Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 09:03 PM~19782303
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WAZUP JUSTIN HOWS THE RIDE COMING ALONG...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Feb 3 2011, 09:04 PM~19782315
> *WAZUP JUSTIN HOWS THE RIDE COMING ALONG...
> *


Its still at modern arte. Alex is striping and leafing it and their going to redo the exhaust and install the door poppers. I havent been there since monday so not sure whats been done but I may go there tommorow if I wake up before dark.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE'RE ALL MEETING AT THE HARKINS THEATER AT THE ARIZONA MILLS MALL THIS SATURDAY AT 7:30 AM IF ANYONE WANTS TO CARAVAN UP THERE...
THE REST OF THE CLUB THAT CANT MAKE IT WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY PICNIC TO SUPPORT THEM..._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

Who's got the new flyer........


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:02 PM~19782281
> *where is encanto park located :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just get in carface it will take u there


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:39 PM~19782009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was up big bro


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19782281
> *where is encanto park located :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Right where you fellas parked the Chevy Cadillacs a few weeks ago!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:28 PM~19782699
> *Right where you fellas parked the Chevy Cadillacs a few weeks ago!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


is that the same spot 4 the picnic ?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19782102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 08:28 PM~19782699
> *Right where you fellas parked the Chevy Cadillacs a few weeks ago!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


WE gonna be in the farthest away parking space.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> 
> We invite all clubs and solo riders to join us for our one year party at the park!
> _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> > AZSIDE! On behalf of IDENTITY CAR CLUB ARIZONA, we would like to announce our ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY in Arizona!
> >
> > We invite all clubs and solo riders to join us for our one year party at the park!
> > _Lowriding is what we do, and our family is our IDENTITY! _
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:32 PM~19782757
> *WE gonna be in the farthest away parking space.......... :biggrin:
> *


Good for you!!! Stay away from the real people!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19782608
> *just get in carface it will take u there
> *


hate when that happens :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:34 PM~19782801
> *okay.............attention whore.............we got it..........................
> :biggrin: j/k Mr. Moon!
> *


Thats Mr Mayor to you Puto!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 08:34 PM~19782808
> *Good for you!!! Stay away from the real people!
> *


ok no problem... :uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 3 2011, 08:30 PM~19782726
> *is that the same spot 4 the picnic  ?
> *


No, where we all met before we cruised to the spot the Chevy Cadillacs parked!!
The main area!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:28 PM~19782699
> *Right where you fellas parked the Chevy Cadillacs a few weeks ago!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


picts or it didnt happen...








if i was there and im just saying if i wuz dont tell my wife


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:35 PM~19782829
> *ok no problem... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

whats up fellas looks like everybodys up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:35 PM~19782829
> *ok no problem... :uh:
> *


Only you, all the other kool PR fellas can hang out!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: azmobn06, Art Buck, Justin-Az, Lunas64, HOE81, el camino man, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., El Azteca 85 Buick, childsplay69


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:32 PM~19782757
> *WE gonna be in the farthest away parking space.......... :biggrin:
> *


im gonnna bring my golf clubs just incase i have to hop the fence and do a great escape. four


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 08:37 PM~19782861
> *Only you, all the other kool PR fellas can hang out!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



I'll have the Coronas so they will stay around me..........you have bud light.......and they hate bud light........ :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:40 PM~19782895
> *I'll have the Coronas so they will stay around me..........you have bud light.......and they hate bud light........ :wow:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:36 PM~19782848
> *No, where we all met before we cruised to the spot the Chevy Cadillacs parked!!
> The main area!
> *


so chebee lacs have to park in the non main area :twak:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:36 PM~19782852
> *picts or it didnt happen...
> 
> 
> ...













Busted fool!!! 30 pack Budlite and I dont say shit to the wife!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:39 PM~19782883
> *im gonnna bring my golf clubs just incase i have to hop the fence and do a great escape.  four
> *


LOL.......you are gonna get LUNA all excited talking about golf........he used to be an "amature pro" :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:42 PM~19782926
> *so chebee lacs have to park in the non main area :twak:
> *


Naa Bro, bring them Chevillacs!!! You know whats up! all the Homies are invited!!!
Who cares what you roll!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:42 PM~19782937
> *LOL.......you are gonna get LUNA all excited talking about golf........he used to be an "amature pro" :biggrin:
> *


Cholo Woods ?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:42 PM~19782937
> *LOL.......you are gonna get LUNA all excited talking about golf........he used to be an "amature pro" :biggrin:
> *


used to be?????


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:40 PM~19782895
> *I'll have the Coronas so they will stay around me..........you have bud light.......and they hate bud light........ :wow:
> *


more for me an my clubs...golf clubs....four


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 08:45 PM~19782964
> *Cholo Woods ?
> *


 :squint: what are you saying Justin?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19782964
> *Cholo Woods ?
> *


thats tiger hood


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 08:45 PM~19782964
> *Cholo Woods ?
> *


JJJJJJJustin you better chill!!!

J/K Bro!!


Na hell na!!!

I aint kidding!!!

You making it out saturday!! no excuses Guerro!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:45 PM~19782972
> *more for me an my clubs...golf clubs....four
> 
> 
> ...


now you did it...............Luna won't be able to stop starring at his screen......and I bet he is trying to grab it now........ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:46 PM~19782982
> *:squint: what are you saying Justin?
> *


Was just thining of time Mr. Luna had his straw hat on and someone called him chollo woods.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:46 PM~19782982
> *:squint: what are you saying Justin?
> *


ya that fool callin me out??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:47 PM~19782989
> *JJJJJJJustin you better chill!!!
> 
> J/K Bro!!
> ...


15th ave and encanto right?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19783002
> *now you did it...............Luna won't be able to stop starring at his screen......and I bet he is trying to grab it now........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naaa bro, I got my 30 pack ! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:46 PM~19782982
> *:squint: what are you saying Justin?
> *


think hes trying to say mex see cans cant hit a white ball with a club


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19783007
> *ya that fool callin me out??
> *


he told me he could beat you and he would spot you as many mulligans as you want. i dunno.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19783014
> *15th ave and encanto right?
> *


YEZERRRRRR! hope to see you there  J!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:42 PM~19782933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some bad ass lacs


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19783017
> *think hes trying to say mex see cans cant hit a white ball with  a club
> *


that is what it sounded like to me to........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19783017
> *think hes trying to say mex see cans cant hit a white ball with  a club
> *


I see cans..........of Budlite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 08:50 PM~19783032
> *those are some bad ass lacs
> *


CHEVILLACS!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:49 PM~19783022
> *he told me he could beat you and he would spot you as many mulligans as you want.  i dunno.
> *


Tellem lets go!!! game on!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783042
> *I see cans..........of Budlite!!! :biggrin:
> *


Better have your Depends on with all that Bud Light :cheesy:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783042
> *I see cans..........of Budlite!!! :biggrin:
> *


that would be my problem on the course .... in can see the plenty of cans


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19783075
> *Better have your Depends on with all that Bud Light :cheesy:
> *


Dont need em! I piss wherever! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:51 PM~19783050
> *CHEVILLACS!!!!
> *


SHALACK


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19783115
> *Dont need em! I piss wherever! :biggrin:
> *


except for my back yard!!!!!!!!!! blaaaaaahahahahahahahaha! That shit was too funny!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:56 PM~19783115
> *Dont need em! I piss wherever! :biggrin:
> *


just run a tube down your leg :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 3 2011, 09:27 PM~19782680
> *was up big bro
> *


MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19783120
> *SHALACK
> *


U fellas bringing the chevys?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783135
> *U fellas bringing the chevys?
> *


AHH UMMM AAHHH O YA WE HAVE A IMPALAH


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

good nite AZ-siders!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 08:57 PM~19783129
> *except for my back yard!!!!!!!!!!  blaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!  That shit was too funny!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Me: I need to piss
Art: go out side the garage, the dogs are inside  
Me: cool! as i whip it out, i see a sillouette of this big ass dog!! then he barks and charges!! :wow: 
Me: running my ass inside!! WTF!!!  
Art: laffing his ass off!! :biggrin: 
Me: Fuck u puto, that aint funny!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19783160
> *AHH UMMM AAHHH O YA WE HAVE A IMPALAH
> *


Cool, bring the 4 door Impala Carface!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19783244
> *Cool, bring the 4 door Impala Carface!! :biggrin:
> *


we will be there with 3 foo doors an 1 too doe


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:12 PM~19783314
> *we will be there with 3 foo doors an 1 too doe
> *


FOURRRR


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:13 PM~19783330
> *FOURRRR
> *


and golf clubs too! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

whats crakin Azteca?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19783234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Me: I need to piss
> Art: go out side the garage, the dogs are inside
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 PM~19783361
> *and golf clubs too! :biggrin:
> *


Ive been known to shoot a couple good rounds every now and then :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19783440
> *Ive been known to shoot a couple good rounds every now and then :biggrin:
> *


Lets go sometime bro! I love that shit!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Thats what it looked like!! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....  









 :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:26 PM~19783487
> *Lets go sometime bro! I love that shit!
> *


hellz ya ,,,time to do it befour it gets to hot ...its a game i hate to luv :banghead:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19783540
> *hellz ya ,,,time to do it befour it gets to hot ...its a game i hate to luv :banghead:
> *


I hear you Bro!! Love it! games on !!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:31 PM~19783559
> *I hear you Bro!! Love it! games on !!!
> *


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> I hear you Bro!! Love it! games on !!!
> [/quote
> KEW


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> > I hear you Bro!! Love it! games on !!!
> > [/quote
> > KEW
> >
> > ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

AW YEAH i needs me another shallac...you no im from the S S in the summer time when i gots my tan on ..they calls me blac niclous :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:41 PM~19783669
> *AW YEAH i needs me another shallac...you no im from the S S in the summer time when i gots my tan on ..they calls me blac niclous  :biggrin:
> *


Ya, but can you hit a Titileist??? Thats the question!!! Being from the SS can mean you Mow the golf course!! Not play it!! LOL!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:44 PM~19783701
> *Ya, but can you hit a Titileist??? Thats the question!!! Being from the SS can mean you Mow the golf course!! Not play it!! LOL!
> *


pinicle the way i rolls .....and hell jess when im mowing it im looking at all of the spots to hit it .... and planting my balls :scrutinize:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:51 PM~19783758
> *pinicle  the way i rolls .....and hell jess when im mowing it im looking at all of the spots .... and planting my balls  :scrutinize:
> *


LOLOLOL!!! Never mind!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19783764
> *LOLOLOL!!! Never mind!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOURRRRR


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:51 PM~19783758
> *pinicle  the way i rolls .....and hell jess when im mowing it im looking at all of the spots .... and planting my balls  :scrutinize:
> *


Slazenger is the shit. It to cold for golf though but hell if beer cart comes to you enough times youll not even notice the weather. LOL. On the real I havent picked up a club in 13 yrs.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 09:53 PM~19783779
> *Slazenger is the shit. It to cold for golf though but hell if beer cart comes to you enough times youll not even notice the weather. LOL. On the real I havent picked up a club in 13 yrs.
> *


Only if the lady is fine! Golf is my game!!! Old men play it!!! Thats me!
:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 10:53 PM~19783779
> *Slazenger is the shit. It to cold for golf though but hell if beer cart comes to you enough times youll not even notice the weather. LOL. On the real I havent picked up a club in 13 yrs.
> *


bad day of golf is better than a good day at work


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:53 PM~19783772
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOURRRRR
> *


u Crazy Homey! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:55 PM~19783800
> *Only if the lady is fine! Golf is my game!!! Old men play it!!! Thats me!
> :biggrin:
> *


My grandpa plays allot too, hes a retired club pro. Do you play at the course near Luke base?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:56 PM~19783805
> *u Crazy Homey!  :biggrin:
> *


im usually sauced up beFOURRRR the 10th or 11th


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783823
> *My grandpa plays allot too, hes a retired club pro. Do you play at the course near Luke base?
> *


I play the base course alot! nice course!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:59 PM~19783832
> *im usually sauced up beFOURRRR the 10th or 11th
> *


LOL! you hit more beer cans then golf balls!! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:04 PM~19783879
> *LOL! you hit more beer cans then golf balls!! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


funny how that happens.. i usually stash a twelver in my bag...and they dissapear before one sleeve


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 10:53 PM~19783779
> *Slazenger is the shit. It to cold for golf though but hell if beer cart comes to you enough times youll not even notice the weather. LOL. On the real I havent picked up a club in 13 yrs.
> *


dust them off prices are going down and the temp is going up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 11:09 PM~19783935
> *dust them off prices are going down and the temp is going up
> *


I lost them a long time ago as I sold everything and moved overseas. I may build me a new set of clubs and play again, last summer I was looking at the green fees and they looked cheap in early mornings.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19783916
> *funny how that happens.. i usually stash a twelver in my bag...and they dissapear before one sleeve
> *


12 for 3? not bad!!!! :biggrin: What happens after that?.......... 3 beers 12 balls gone??!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 11:11 PM~19783962
> *I lost them a long time ago as I sold everything and moved overseas. I may build me a new set of clubs and play again, last summer I was looking at the green fees and they looked cheap in early mornings.
> *


hotter it is the cheaper it gits....summer time about 30 bux riding city courses


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:12 PM~19783964
> *12 for 3? not bad!!!! :biggrin: What happens after that?.......... 3 beers 12 balls gone??!
> *


naw 6 to 8 more beers one more sleeve ,,, :biggrin: then after that i start running over everyone and they ballz


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:14 PM~19783980
> *hotter it is the cheaper it gits....summer time about 30  bux riding city courses
> *


I dont pay more then 30 a round! fuk them winter rates!!! we gatta go sometime bro!! Roll up to the course in Carface and Lunas64, have them wash the clubs. then roll out and play!!! They may think we are there to mow the grass or clean the golf carts!! screw em!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

If we go, just dont have all the beers and do this.....................








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 PM~19784013
> *I dont pay more then 30 a round! fuk them winter rates!!! we gatta go sometime bro!! Roll up to the course in Carface and Lunas64, have them wash the clubs. then roll out and play!!! They may think we are there to mow the grass or clean the golf carts!! screw em!! :biggrin:
> *


I used to cut the grass, reshaft and regrip clubs etc.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 PM~19784013
> *I dont pay more then 30 a round! fuk them winter rates!!! we gatta go sometime bro!! Roll up to the course in Carface and Lunas64, have them wash the clubs. then roll out and play!!! They may think we are there to mow the grass or clean the golf carts!! screw em!! :biggrin:
> *


ya lets do this.......my bro plays to just need a FOURRRRRTH... i no when im done with 18 holes and about the same amount of beers.... feel bad for the grounds keepers... :biggrin: im out ski see you satday


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19784064
> *I used to cut the grass, reshaft and regrip clubs etc.
> *


J, you know the rule.... u say shaft ... you have to say No ****!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 10:24 PM~19784083
> *ya lets do this.......my bro plays to just need a FOURRRRRTH... i  no  when im done with 18 holes and about the same amount of beers....  feel bad for the grounds keepers... :biggrin:  im out ski see  you satday
> 
> 
> ...


Ku Bro Later!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:25 PM~19784090
> *J, you know the rule.... u say shaft ... you have to say No ****!!!
> *


No **** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin Azteca?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 PM~19784118
> *Whats crackin Azteca?
> *


Just chillin bro and waitin to c how the weaken goes I don't drink but I mite get drunk hope fully


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

any one looking for a g body 85 buick regal for sale 1500 obo , car must go :biggrin: 



























hit me up f interested 602 754 7205 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 11:34 PM~19784176
> *Just chillin bro and waitin to c how the weaken goes I don't drink but I mite get drunk hope fully
> *


you ready for your picnic?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 3 2011, 11:36 PM~19784192
> *any one looking for a g body  85 buick regal for sale  1500 obo , car must go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats crakin chawps?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I'm ready for the picnic its going to be a good day


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 11:41 PM~19784238
> *I'm ready for the picnic its going to be a good day
> *


You gonna do a keg stand?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

I think so I dnt know the whole 411 on the beer thing I just knw I can't wait so u going to be here bro or ke onda bro s


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 3 2011, 11:54 PM~19784359
> *I think so I dnt know the whole 411 on the beer thing I just knw I can't wait so u going to be here bro or ke onda bro s
> *


I plan on going to but no keg stands for me, I dont drink. be glad my car is done so can cruise it everywhere.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What up AZ Side?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 06:33 PM~19780682
> *My Grandbaby (she's 4): "Tata whats a Dump"?
> 
> Me: (Thinking how I should approach this right) Shall I tell her about Poop?? or Caca?? or the #2???? as I'm thinking.............
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chilango's-67, G_KRALY

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHERE EVERYONE AT TONIGHT???????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19784661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 4 2011, 12:39 AM~19784675
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:  chilango's-67, G_KRALY
> 
> ...


how you feelin' homie?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 3 2011, 11:44 PM~19784710
> *how you feelin' homie?
> *



STILL IN PAIN....PAIN WONT LET ME SLEEP EVEN WITH ALL THE MORFIN IVE BEEN GIVEN.....BUT IT WILL GET BETTER,...THANKS FOR ASKING...HOW YOU BEEN???....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 3 2011, 08:33 AM~19776198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 09:11 AM~19776448
> *Old school pic of the day
> 
> 
> ...



set ups that cheap back in the day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 09:28 AM~19776571
> *Girl
> *


congrates homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 3 2011, 10:27 AM~19777013
> *what up big ben
> *



whats going on homie....... do your son get out the hospital???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 11:11 AM~19777314
> *thats whats up Ben!!
> soon enuff hell be steady mobbin witcha! :thumbsup:
> *




yup yup gonna wait till it gets a lil bit warmer homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 11:16 AM~19777359
> *i hit her up bout goin to our picnic,,, but dont know if she gona make it!!! :wow:
> *


ku homie ill be looking out.... your the man bro!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 01:18 AM~19784845
> *set ups that cheap back in the day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Was that the installed price or just the buy the setup price?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19777380
> *Ben ur ranfla is pic whore! :biggrin: (i mean that in a bad ass way)
> 
> Art Loks homie of Big Ben PROUD UNITY MEMBER!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 4 2011, 12:37 AM~19784661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 3 2011, 12:42 PM~19777991
> *My bad fool! Whats it on the 13th? :biggrin:
> *


are you drunk again????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:28 AM~19784882
> *Was that the installed price or just the buy the setup price?
> *


i guess just the setup but thats not todays price!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 01:32 AM~19784900
> *i guess just the setup but thats not todays price!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah the one I want is 1600 from Black Magic. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin rc?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 06:33 PM~19780682
> *My Grandbaby (she's 4): "Tata whats a Dump"?
> 
> Me: (Thinking how I should approach this right) Shall I tell her about Poop?? or Caca?? or the #2???? as I'm thinking.............
> ...



yes you are!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tell her about the deuce!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:48 PM~19783002
> *now you did it...............Luna won't be able to stop starring at his screen......and I bet he is trying to grab it now........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19783234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Me: I need to piss
> Art: go out side the garage, the dogs are inside
> ...



art: aw shit look at your pants
al: dammit i just pissed all over myself
art: its ok tata dont cry... just let me change your diaper and you'll feel better

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:22 PM~19784055
> *If we go, just dont have all the beers and do this.....................
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thata fucked up!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 4 2011, 12:37 AM~19784661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello :ninja: whats crackin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 4 2011, 12:47 AM~19784727
> *STILL IN PAIN....PAIN WONT LET ME SLEEP EVEN WITH ALL THE MORFIN IVE BEEN GIVEN.....BUT IT WILL GET BETTER,...THANKS FOR ASKING...HOW YOU BEEN???....
> *


stop taking the viagras!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:49 AM~19784945
> *Hello  :ninja: whats crackin?
> *


just catching up on az side


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 01:51 AM~19784949
> *just catching up on az side
> *


What kind of pictures you got for FINE ASS FRIDAY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:54 AM~19784952
> *What kind of pictures you got for FINE ASS FRIDAY?
> *


let me check


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:49 AM~19784947
> *stop taking the viagras!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NOT TAKEN THE LIL BLUE PILLS....GAVE THOSE TO TATA LUNE...HE NEED EM MORE THAN I DO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 12:59 AM~19784964
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAM JUSTIN....YOU LEARNING LIL BUDDY.....(NO ****)........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

You got any pics to post Azteca?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:57 AM~19784958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is sexy as hell!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

justin is going to get kicked off az side showing all that nipple..... if not by the moderator, by og player!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 4 2011, 01:59 AM~19784963
> *NOT TAKEN THE LIL BLUE PILLS....GAVE THOSE TO TATA LUNE...HE NEED EM MORE THAN I DO  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:07 AM~19784984
> *justin is going to get kicked off az side showing all that nipple.....  if not by the moderator, by og player!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I better go replace them with smiley faces I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:08 AM~19784990
> *I better go replace them with smiley faces I guess.  :biggrin:
> *


just leave em cause i like em!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:57 AM~19784958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i just found my screen saver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:07 AM~19784986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hows your ankle doing DJ Midnight?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:11 AM~19784994
> *just leave em cause i like em!!!!!!!
> *


I already edited them, dont wanna piss off OG Player.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:18 AM~19785011
> *I already edited them, dont wanna piss off OG Player.
> *


jajajajajajaja your smart justin!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

post some more girls justin!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:24 AM~19785025
> *jajajajajajaja your smart justin!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah cuz dont want to be hit like this :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:30 AM~19785042
> *Yeah cuz dont want to be hit like this  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:34 AM~19785053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bish looks good.... im really diggin the tatted up chicks!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:44 AM~19785093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:46 AM~19785103
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:49 AM~19785107
> *i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:53 AM~19785116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 4 2011, 05:45 AM~19785398
> *Morning az
> *


What up Roger!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2011, 05:49 AM~19785408
> *What up Roger!
> *


Sup mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70+Feb 3 2011, 04:57 PM~19779946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: making me thirsty


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 4 2011, 06:08 AM~19785451
> *
> *


Sup


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE'RE POSTING ALL THE UP COMING FLYERS IN "POST ALL ARIZONA SHOWS" IN "SHOW & EVENTS" NOW.......[/i]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 4 2011, 06:29 AM~19785505
> *Sup
> *


chillin homie  just here checkin out Justins pic ( no **** ) :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 03:57 AM~19785214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:44 AM~19785093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:49 AM~19784945
> *Hello  :ninja: whats crackin?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 01:57 AM~19784958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:44 AM~19785093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Big Ben I never get tired of this one I think you post her up more than any other chick :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Damn she's thick :nicoderm: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

SPIRIT C.C. Gas hopping by the Chevrolet documentary filming at encanto park










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cg3W-kt5x8...be_gdata_player


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 09:05 AM~19786261
> *SPIRIT C.C. Gas hopping by the Chevrolet documentary filming at encanto park
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 09:05 AM~19786261
> *SPIRIT C.C. Gas hopping by the Chevrolet documentary filming at encanto park
> 
> 
> ...


I have to spell it out! WOW!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: goodmorning az.. im finally here and this sum cold ass weather... guess i brought it with me from colorado


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 09:59 AM~19786649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: goodmorning az.. im finally here and this sum cold ass weather... guess i brought it with me from colorado
> *


 :wave: WELCOME TO AZ SIDE   :420: :420:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Gmorning!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BEER RUN BOBBY WILL BE MC'ING THE SHOW!!!!! :biggrin: 






THIS VATO CAN DRINK!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 06:33 PM~19780682
> *My Grandbaby (she's 4): "Tata whats a Dump"?
> 
> Me: (Thinking how I should approach this right) Shall I tell her about Poop?? or Caca?? or the #2???? as I'm thinking.............
> ...


its a man thind TATA,,, you got bags!!!!! :0 


out of the mouths of babes ,,thats cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 3 2011, 07:56 PM~19781663
> *u dont owe my nothin homie we good thats what u call az love we take care of our own     all c u guy's on saturday  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 3 2011, 08:44 PM~19782062
> *:0  :cheesy:  dam thanks alot man  we really appreciate that  :cheesy:
> *


hey danny did my boy eERNZ get ahold of you???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19782251
> *Lastest from the Chawp Shop.....
> 
> 
> ...


P.I.M.P :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:36 PM~19782852
> *picts or it didnt happen...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:39 PM~19782883
> *im gonnna bring my golf clubs just incase i have to hop the fence and do a great escape.  four
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19782964
> *Cholo Woods ?
> *


 :wow: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19782972
> *more for me an my clubs...golf clubs....four
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 3 2011, 09:48 PM~19783002
> *now you did it...............Luna won't be able to stop starring at his screen......and I bet he is trying to grab it now........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LICKING HIS BLACKBERRY :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19783234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Me: I need to piss
> Art: go out side the garage, the dogs are inside
> ...


YOU SHUDA BEEN WORRIED BOUT THE CHICKENS TATA????
DOGS DONT LIKE WORMS???? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:18 AM~19785011
> *I already edited them, dont wanna piss off OG Player.
> *


SISSYBOY!!
HOW U GONNA GET HER RESPECT IF YOU ALWAYS CHESSIN UP!  


















J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2011, 06:05 AM~19785441
> *kings Canyon :biggrin:
> My kids were all over that tree this weekend
> What you talking about gay guys?
> ...


DAM MIKEE WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 09:05 AM~19786261
> *SPIRIT C.C. Gas hopping by the Chevrolet documentary filming at encanto park
> 
> 
> ...


FRANK DOIN THE DAM THANG!!!

HE GONNA BE ABLE TO DRIVE THAT THING IN THERE ALL THE TIME SOON ENUFF!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 09:59 AM~19786649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: goodmorning az.. im finally here and this sum cold ass weather... guess i brought it with me from colorado
> *


ITS ALL GOOD SOON ENUFF YOULL BE SWEATIN BALLZ!!!
NO ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*4800 pages!!!!! *


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 08:45 AM~19786147
> *Yo Big Ben I never get tired of this one I think you post her up more than any other chick :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Damn she's thick  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :naughty:
> *


thats my favorite :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 10:50 AM~19787011
> *YOU SHUDA BEEN WORRIED BOUT THE CHICKENS TATA????
> DOGS DONT LIKE WORMS???? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 11:10 AM~19787167
> *4800 pages!!!!!
> *


what up 5 Peices!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 10:58 AM~19787070
> *SISSYBOY!!
> HOW U GONNA GET HER RESPECT IF YOU ALWAYS CHESSIN UP!
> J/K
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 11:15 AM~19787220
> *what up 5 Peices!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit i wish i had 5 pieces right now cause im hungry... im broke and no food in the fridge ... i gues im gonna have to stop by my mom's house.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHEN WE WERE IN TUCSON SATURDAY WERE GONNA GO EAT KFC... BUT AL SAID NO!!! 
SO WE WENT TO POPEYES CHICKEN......

I JUST FOUND OUT WHY HE DIDNT WANT TO GO TO KFC!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 



















WAIT FOR IT................................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 11:17 AM~19787234
> *shit i wish i had 5 pieces right now cause im hungry...  im broke and no food in the fridge ... i gues im gonna have to stop by my mom's house.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SWING BY MY SHOP,I GOT 2 HOMEMADE CHICKEN CHEESE ENCHILADAS IN RED SAUCE AND HOMEMADE BULLETS!!
IF U COME BY THERE URS,,, IF NOT IM GONA HAVE TO TEAR THEM BAD BOYS UP!!!!!!!!

AND YUP ART LOKS MADE EM!! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19783234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Me: I need to piss
> Art: go out side the garage, the dogs are inside
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

just showing a picture of my trunk,, all power no wight :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 11:18 AM~19787244
> *WHEN WE WERE IN TUCSON SATURDAY WERE GONNA GO EAT KFC... BUT AL SAID NO!!!
> SO WE WENT TO POPEYES CHICKEN......
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dirty old man!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 4 2011, 11:21 AM~19787267
> *just showing a picture of my trunk,, all power no wight :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


jajajajaja yeah right!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 11:20 AM~19787255
> *SWING BY MY SHOP,I GOT 2 HOMEMADE CHICKEN CHEESE ENCHILADAS IN RED SAUCE AND HOMEMADE BULLETS!!
> IF U COME BY THERE URS,,, IF NOT IM GONA HAVE TO TEAR THEM BAD BOYS UP!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


lol thanks homie cause i know you would hook me up cause thats the kind of homie you are...... but i found some tortillas and some doritos so imma make a dorito burrito!!!!! that sounds good!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 11:25 AM~19787295
> *lol thanks homie cause i know you would hook me up cause thats the kind of homie you are...... but i found some tortillas and some doritos so imma make a dorito burrito!!!!! that sounds good!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN TAPATILLO,,,,,TAPATILLO!!!!!!
GOTTA PUT THAT ON THE DORITOS OR IT AINT A BURRITO! :cheesy: 


YA HOMIE ANY TIME... 2MORROW WE EAT AND DRINK AND LAFF AND ENJOY THE DAY BRUDDA!!!!!

I GOTTA GET SOME SHIT READY TO SHIP OUT SO ILL BE BACK!! :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE RUDY FROM IDENTITY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 11:28 AM~19787322
> *MAN TAPATILLO,,,,,TAPATILLO!!!!!!
> GOTTA PUT THAT ON THE DORITOS OR IT AINT A BURRITO! :cheesy:
> YA HOMIE ANY TIME... 2MORROW WE EAT AND DRINK AND LAFF AND ENJOY THE DAY BRUDDA!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 12:19 PM~19787727
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE RUDY FROM IDENTITY!!!
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 12:20 PM~19787742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: perfection!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ben'sCustomWheels 7528 *
MANDOS69C/10 5468 
Knightstalker 5132 
azmobn06 3154 
ART LOKS 3148 
OGPLAYER 3050 
BigMandoAZ 2846 
INSIDIOUS 2822 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
unity_mike 2488 
Art Buck 2375 
TROUBLE 2219 
Justin-Az 2203 
locdownmexikan 2014 
JEN IN PHX 1939 
Lowrider Style CC 1791 
357IN602 1777 
regal85 1729 
Lunas64 1632 
big ray 1526 
New-Image-soldier 1456 
MARINATE 1076 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787926
> *Ben'sCustomWheels 7528
> MANDOS69C/10 5468
> Knightstalker 5132
> ...


POST WHORES.. JAJAJAJAJA EXCEPT ME!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: azrdr, ART LOKS, refined93, steadydippin4life, mike(p), lowrider louie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<span style='color:blue'>


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787926
> *ART LOKS 3148
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 12:49 PM~19787959
> *
> *



lol that dont look like you!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:46 PM~19787947
> *:wave:  azrdr, ART LOKS, refined93, steadydippin4life, mike(p), lowrider louie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 12:50 PM~19787978
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats crappining???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

art buck in the house!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:05 PM~19783234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Me: I need to piss
> Art: go out side the garage, the dogs are inside
> ...


I'm still laughing every time I think about this......... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 11:51 AM~19787994
> *art buck in the house!!!!!!!
> *


'sup Ben!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787926
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> MANDOS69C/10 5468
> Knightstalker 5132
> azmobn06 3154
> ...


:biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:51 PM~19787983
> *whats crappining???
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA BENITO!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2011, 01:00 PM~19788070
> *'sup Ben!
> *


:cheesy: WA'SAPPONIN' aRT bUCK! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 12:50 PM~19787978
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL!  LISTO PARA MAÑANA!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 4 2011, 10:05 AM~19786703
> *:wave: WELCOME TO AZ SIDE      :420:  :420:
> *


:thumbsup: x2!!! WHAT UP BILLY :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:50 PM~19787973
> *lol that dont look like you!!!!
> *


ya but its funny tho huh!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2011, 12:59 PM~19788066
> *I'm still laughing every time I think about this......... :biggrin:
> *


:worship: !!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 4 2011, 02:41 AM~19785080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2011, 01:47 PM~19788422
> *:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL!  LISTO PARA MAÑANA!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


propane tank (check)
pickles (check)
plastic gloves (check)
plastic cups for da keg :naughty: (check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)

appetite (check)

thirsty :naughty: (check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)(check)


i think so homie...what you thank??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 02:07 PM~19788550
> *propane tank (check)
> pickles (check)
> plastic gloves (check)
> ...


:0 :0 :yes: IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE EVERYTHING IN ORDER! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787926
> *Ben'sCustomWheels 7528  <<<<<High post rate due to no job!
> MANDOS69C/10 5468
> Knightstalker 5132
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787926
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>regal85 1729
> Lunas64 1632
> big ray 1526
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 09:05 AM~19786261
> *SPIRIT C.C. Gas hopping by the Chevrolet documentary filming at encanto park
> 
> 
> ...


badass shit right there! I heard him hopping but I wasnt by the street to take a pic. The lady standing on the sidewalk with the hat on, holding a camera is the films producer! She had never seen anything like that before!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Tootie Green
A guy goes into the confessional on Saturday afternoon and says to the priest, Father, he confessed, it has been one month since my last confession. I had sex with Tootie Green twice last month. 

The priest told the sinner, You are forgiven. Go out and say three Hail Marys. 

Soon thereafter, another Irish man entered the confessional. Father, it has been two months since my last confession. Ive had sex with Tootie Green twice a week for the past two months. 

This time, the priest questioned, Who is this Tootie Green? 

A new woman in the neighborhood, the sinner replied. 

Very well, sighed the priest. Go and say ten Hail Marys.
At mass the next morning, as the priest prepared to deliver the sermon, a tall, voluptuous, drop-dead gorgeous redheaded woman entered the sanctuary. The eyes of every man in the church fell upon her as she slowly sashayed up the aisle and sat down right in front of the priest. Her dress was green and very short, and she wore matching, shiny emerald-green shoes. 

The priest and the altar boy gasped as the woman in the green dress and matching green shoes sat with her legs spread slightly apart, but just enough to realize she wasnt wearing any underwear. 

The priest turned to the altar boy and whispered, Is that Tootie Green? 

The bug-eyed altar boy couldnt believe his ears but managed to calmly reply, No Father, I think its just a reflection from her shoes..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 4 2011, 09:59 AM~19786649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: goodmorning az.. im finally here and this sum cold ass weather... guess i brought it with me from colorado
> *


welcome homie!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT'S UP MIDNITE !!! WHEN CAN WE SEE YOU DO THE MOONWALK???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 4 2011, 01:00 PM~19788070
> *'sup Ben!
> *


hey art how you been homie?????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2011, 01:38 PM~19788353
> *:biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2011, 01:41 PM~19788377
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA BENITO!? :biggrin:
> *


que onda loko where the hell have you been loko??? are you going to hang out at encanto tomorrow???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 01:53 PM~19788467
> *ya but its funny tho huh!
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 02:07 PM~19788550
> *propane tank (check)
> pickles (check)
> plastic gloves (check)
> ...



pickles???? gloves???? wtf is going on????? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19788635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its friday, i aint got no job, and i aint got shit to do!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies????

Pitirijas, Knightstalker


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:03 PM~19788898
> *pickles???? gloves????  wtf is going on????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pickles for the burgers :cheesy: 

gloves for cookin... i know you aint want no grubby paws on ur pollo :wow: we'z proffessionals up in this establishment!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, azlow4life, El Azteca 85 Buick


what up ronnie!!!!! :biggrin: 


what up viejo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:05 PM~19788908
> *its friday, i aint got no job, and i aint got shit to do!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 03:17 PM~19789002
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pickles for the burgers :cheesy:
> ...


ok i feel better now homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

this ia all you mando!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:24 PM~19789052
> *ok i feel better now homie!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya kinda scared me to hno:

you know theres some homos in here hno:
them fuckers cant spell :nono:

ITS HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOT HOMOS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 11:03 AM~19787104
> *DAM MIKEE WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT???
> *


I USE TO RIDE MY BIKE TO GO CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin: 
EAST SIDE FRESNO BULLDOGS :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2011, 03:42 PM~19789195
> *I USE TO RIDE MY BIKE TO GO CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin:
> EAST SIDE FRESNO BULLDOGS :biggrin:
> *


WEST SIDE FINK WHITE DUCES PLAYA....
I LIVED ON THE WEST SIDE.... 
WE WAS THE ONLY MESSICANS ON THE BLOCK THE REST WAS ALL KINFOLK..
BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD...
LEARNED HOW TO HOLD MY OWN  

YA BULLDOGS AINT NUTTIN NICE :wow: 

RIDE UR BIKE?? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 03:53 PM~19789274
> *WEST SIDE FINK WHITE DUCES PLAYA....
> I LIVED ON THE WEST SIDE....
> WE WAS THE ONLY MESSICANS ON THE BLOCK THE REST WAS ALL KINFOLK..
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 PM~19789065
> *this ia all you mando!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2011, 01:52 PM~19788459
> *:thumbsup: x2!!! WHAT UP BILLY :wave:
> *


was up ? how r thing goin ? :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 4 2011, 04:32 PM~19789589
> *was up ? how r thing goin ?  :420:  :420:
> *


whats up hoe??????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 4 2011, 03:42 PM~19789195
> *I USE TO RIDE MY BIKE TO GO CHECK IT OUT! :biggrin:
> BULLDOGS :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 4 2011, 05:18 PM~19790000
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOE81+Feb 4 2011, 09:30 AM~19786408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo thanks guys what's even crazier is we were doing a quincenera at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE, here is whats up for tomorrow at the Identity Anniversary Picnic.










*EVENT IS FROM 11AM TO 5PM>>>>BUT REALLY WE WILL LEAVE WHENEVER WE FEEL LIKE LEAVING :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Bring out your rides, grills, coolers, ez-ups, chairs, families to this special event. 

BEER PERMIT in effect and no glass containers please.*

IDENTITY MEMBER RECOGNITION Ceremony at 3:10pm _*   


Now due the passing of Jesse Valdez Sr. of Imperials Car Club Los Angeles. Jesse's funeral services are on Saturday Feb 5th 2011 also. Identity has expressed our condolences to the Valdez Family and The Imperials Car Club Family and to our Imperials brothers here in AZ. Since Identity will not be able to attend services in L.A. we will host a Memorial and Moment of Silence in Honor of Jesse Valdez Sr. "Gypsy Rose" at 3:00PM on Saturday at Encanto Park. 

















Its going to be a good day at Encato! Any question hit up Luna or myself! WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!*_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 05:23 PM~19790028
> *Yo thanks guys what's even crazier is we were doing a quincenera at the same time :biggrin:
> *


Nah not crazy, Thats just how SPIRIT gets down! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 05:22 PM~19790022
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 3 2011, 09:11 PM~19782413
> *WE'RE ALL MEETING AT THE HARKINS THEATER AT THE ARIZONA MILLS MALL THIS SATURDAY AT 7:30 AM IF ANYONE WANTS TO CARAVAN UP THERE...
> THE REST OF THE CLUB THAT CANT MAKE IT WILL BE AT THE IDENTITY PICNIC TO SUPPORT THEM...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See u out there!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2011, 05:28 PM~19790066
> *Nah not crazy, Thats just how SPIRIT gets down!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 10:50 AM~19787011
> *YOU SHUDA BEEN WORRIED BOUT THE CHICKENS TATA????
> DOGS DONT LIKE WORMS???? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Knights Image Plaque " DONE ! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2011, 05:28 PM~19790066
> *Nah not crazy, Thats just how SPIRIT gets down!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19792043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 PM~19789065
> *this ia all you mando!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0  "TORTA-SLAYER APPROVED"!!!! :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:58 PM~19788875
> *que onda loko where the hell have you been loko???  are you going to hang out at encanto tomorrow???
> *


:biggrin: PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA! uffin: YUPPERS  I WILL BE OUT THERE MAÑANA COMPA! :h5:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 01:26 AM~19784875
> *whats going on homie....... do your son get out the hospital???
> *


yeah i picked him up the same day you pick up your son but around one


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19792043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x64


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 4 2011, 01:48 PM~19788810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT'S UP MIDNITE !!! WHEN CAN WE SEE YOU DO THE MOONWALK???
> *



SOONER THAN WHAT MOST OF YA'LL THINK...........LOL!!!!.....BTW......WHO IS THIS NUBBE??????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 02:25 PM~19789065
> *this ia all you mando!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DONT KNOW WHY THESE WERE POSTED, BUT I WILL HAVE TO CONFISCATE THEM FOR FURTHER "TORTA" APROVEALE.........................


















































































































"TORTA APPROVED!!!!!........ 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:08 PM~19788928
> *whats up homies????
> 
> Pitirijas, Knightstalker
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 4 2011, 10:12 PM~19792211
> *:0 :0 :0  "TORTA-SLAYER APPROVED"!!!! :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 4 2011, 10:24 PM~19792333
> *yeah i picked him up the same day you pick up your son but around one
> *



thats real good to hear homie... im really happy your son is better!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 4 2011, 10:43 PM~19792516
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: x64
> *


whats up Joe????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 5 2011, 01:15 AM~19793282
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie???? let me know if you need them knock offs!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up OG tripple OG tripple tripple?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 02:11 AM~19793420
> *whats up homie????  let me know if you need them knock offs!!!!!
> *



I'll see what he says... he and Corina are in LA for the funeral tomorrow... :angel:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 02:12 AM~19793424
> *whats up OG tripple OG tripple tripple??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what up??? Just trying to sleep but can't You going today?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 02:18 AM~19793442
> *what up??? Just trying to sleep but can't You going today?
> *


yes maam ill be there!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 5 2011, 02:14 AM~19793431
> *I'll see what he says... he and Corina are in LA for the funeral tomorrow... :angel:
> *


sorry to hear that homie!!! let me know then!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up black and yellow (mike)


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 02:45 AM~19793480
> *whats up black and yellow    (mike)
> *


just got back from chepes! Im bent *****! me and the fool killed a case! and some


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 5 2011, 02:48 AM~19793486
> *just got back from chepes! Im bent *****! me and the fool killed a case! and some
> *


drunk asses!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 02:51 AM~19793489
> *drunk asses!!!!
> *


y thank you


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

goodnight!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

zSBlh_YyXNw&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow:  WHERE IS EVERYBODY!?!?!?!?  hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 5 2011, 02:45 AM~19793479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: They're gonna open up Whittier Blvd tomorrow and let the Lowriders cruise in his honor :wow: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 4 2011, 12:47 AM~19784727
> *STILL IN PAIN....PAIN WONT LET ME SLEEP EVEN WITH ALL THE MORFIN IVE BEEN GIVEN.....BUT IT WILL GET BETTER,...THANKS FOR ASKING...HOW YOU BEEN???....
> *


You know how it is, tryin to make a dollar out of 67 cents.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 5 2011, 02:45 AM~19793547
> *You know how it is, tryin to make a dollar out of 67 cents.
> *



its all good homie....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 5 2011, 02:35 AM~19793543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY CABRON!!!......WHERE CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE "DESK LAMPS"??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Benefit Car Wash For Tata Dave Saturday 2/5/11 at Aaron parking lot in casa grande from 8-? all donations will go to family._


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 4 2011, 10:05 AM~19786703
> *:wave: WELCOME TO AZ SIDE      :420:  :420:
> *


thankx :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 4 2011, 11:06 AM~19787131
> *ITS ALL GOOD SOON ENUFF YOULL BE SWEATIN BALLZ!!!
> NO ****!!!!!!!
> *


lol, ya not looking foward to the heat


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2011, 02:29 PM~19788681
> *welcome homie!
> *


thx mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS SATURDAY!!!!! BEER TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BEER IS ON ICE!!!!! SEE EVERYONE AT ENCANTO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Whats up AZSIDE, here is whats up for tomorrow at the Identity Anniversary Picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> > Whats up AZSIDE, here is whats up for tomorrow at the Identity Anniversary Picnic.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 5 2011, 07:27 AM~19793881
> *Morning az
> *


 uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> > Whats up AZSIDE, here is whats up for tomorrow at the Identity Anniversary Picnic.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:22 PM~19784055
> *If we go, just dont have all the beers and do this.....................
> 
> 
> ...


thats how i rolls .....and thats just after the practice teez warming up :biggrin:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 5 2011, 08:53 AM~19793651
> *Benefit Car Wash For Tata Dave Saturday 2/5/11 at Aaron parking lot in casa grande from 8-? all donations will go to family.
> 
> *


My prayers go out to your family homie we well miss you lowrider style car club family


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bighomies_@Feb 5 2011, 12:05 PM~19795036
> *My prayers go out to your family homie we well miss you lowrider style car club family
> *


x 64


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

2day was a good ass day thanx to all the jente who came out to support us and to have a good time we should more sat like this at encanto park again a real good day and more to come


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_There's so much more! Video coming soon! We want to thank Devoted Few CC, Majestic's Casa Grande Chapter, Sinful Wayz CC, Unique Image CC, Brown Society CC and all the solo riders and Motorcycle clubs who came out! Not to mention the awsome DJ: DJ Manuel from 520 Enterainment!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> 2day was a good ass day thanx to all the jente who came out to support us and to have a good time we should more sat like this at encanto park again a real good day and more to come
> Yes it was and what a great turn out. So many clubs out there grilling , drinking and socializing.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats to SPIRIT C.C. for their feat. In the new lowrider mag. Big props homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 5 2011, 08:16 PM~19797606
> *:wave:
> *


Where are the cochinas at?



You know you're the man...



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 5 2011, 09:03 PM~19797983
> *Congrats to SPIRIT C.C. for their feat. In the new lowrider mag. Big props homies. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


And a big props to Frank doing the gas hopp again at encanto wish I would have got that on video rite on Frank


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR A PICNIC :biggrin: THANKS IDENTITY FOR A GREAT DAY. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN I HAD FUN OUT THERE. 


DON'T FORGET TO SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9, 2011 OG PICNIC AND KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK 12:00 PM TILL 7:00PM :biggrin: 
*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19798478
> *IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR A PICNIC  :biggrin:  THANKS IDENTITY FOR A GREAT DAY. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN I HAD FUN OUT THERE.
> DON'T FORGET TO SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9, 2011  OG PICNIC AND KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK 12:00 PM TILL 7:00PM  :biggrin:
> 
> *


  it was nice to finally meet you og :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 5 2011, 06:42 PM~19797060
> *2day was a good ass day thanx to all the jente who came out to support us and to have a good time we should more sat like this at encanto park again a real good day and more to come
> *


thanks for throughing a nice ass picnic Identity... much props!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 5 2011, 10:22 PM~19798532
> * it was nice to finally meet you og  :biggrin:
> *



SAME HERE :biggrin: HOPE TO BE AT MORE OF THE SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19798478
> *IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR A PICNIC  :biggrin:  THANKS IDENTITY FOR A GREAT DAY. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN I HAD FUN OUT THERE.
> DON'T FORGET TO SAVE THE DATE APRIL 9, 2011  OG PICNIC AND KICKBACK AT CESAR CHAVEZ PARK 12:00 PM TILL 7:00PM  :biggrin:
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:24 PM~19798544
> *SAME HERE  :biggrin:  HOPE TO BE AT MORE OF THE SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


hey OG tripple OG tripple tripple!!!!! the food you have was fuckin bomb and the ribs were killin the game!!! thanks for sharing with me and my family....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

money addiction, Knightstalker
whats up homies????


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:23 PM~19798543
> *thanks for throughing a nice ass picnic Identity... much props!!!!!!
> *


X85  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

* I WANNA SEND OUT A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO BIG BEN HE'S FINALY GONNA HAVE A BALL AND CHAIN AROUND HIS ANKLE FOR GOOD HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIE BUT CONGRATS ON GETTING READY TO WALK DOWN THAT AISLE!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:26 PM~19798563
> *hey OG tripple OG tripple tripple!!!!!  the food you have was fuckin bomb and the ribs were killin the game!!!  thanks for sharing with me and my family....
> *



THANKS :biggrin: YOU'RE WELCOME YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:28 PM~19798581
> * I WANNA SEND OUT A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO BIG BEN HE'S FINALY GONNA HAVE A BALL AND CHAIN AROUND HIS ANKLE FOR GOOD HAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K HOMIE BUT CONGRATS ON GETTING READY TO WALK DOWN THAT AISLE!!!
> *


jajaja thats funny but true!!!!! thanks OG gonna do it now!!!! my lady is a real good woman!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:27 PM~19798568
> *money addiction, Knightstalker
> whats up homies????
> *


:wave: Chillin homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:30 PM~19798591
> *THANKS  :biggrin:  YOU'RE WELCOME YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you and your familia are real good people.... and its a blessing to know all of you!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:30 PM~19798594
> *jajaja  thats funny but true!!!!!  thanks OG  gonna do it now!!!!  my lady is a real good woman!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH SHE IS SO BETTER BE GOOD TO HER OR I WILL FIND YOU HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 5 2011, 10:30 PM~19798597
> *:wave: Chillin homie...
> *


you need to come back home homie cause your missing alot!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19798603
> *YEAH SHE IS SO BETTER BE GOOD TO HER OR I WILL FIND YOU HAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



hno: hno: hno: i will i promise!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19798602
> *you and your familia are real good people....  and its a blessing to know all of you!!!
> *



AWW THANK YOU HOMIE  YOU KNOW YOU ARE LIKE FAMILY AND WE ARE ALWAYS HERE FOR YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:33 PM~19798616
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  i will i promise!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19798610
> *you need to come back home  homie cause your missing alot!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shit you're telling me homie... I miss AZ alot... I think a move in in the cards soon... My pops in law is tired of the cold.... but he's partial to Cali... so it's between Cali and AZ soon... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL GOOD NIGHT HOMIES GONNA DOWNLOAD PICS AND I'LL POST UP TOMORROW OR LATER IF I CAN'T SLEEP HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 5 2011, 10:35 PM~19798630
> *Shit you're telling me homie... I miss AZ alot... I think a move in in the cards soon... My pops in law is tired of the cold.... but he's partial to Cali... so it's between Cali and AZ soon... :biggrin:
> *



HOMIE AZ IS CHEAPER TO LIVE IN THAN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ben do I here a bachelor party at chi chi's coming soon bro ill bring my lucky dollar bill ?????????


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:38 PM~19798644
> *HOMIE AZ IS CHEAPER TO LIVE IN THAN CALI  :biggrin:
> *



True... but my suegro ain't worried about all that... :biggrin: 

He wants to be next to his hometown... the ocean... etc etc... :wow: 

We'll see...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 09:28 PM~19798581
> * I WANNA SEND OUT A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO BIG BEN HE'S FINALY GONNA HAVE A BALL AND CHAIN AROUND HIS ANKLE FOR GOOD HAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K HOMIE BUT CONGRATS ON GETTING READY TO WALK DOWN THAT AISLE!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Oh shit! Congrad homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 5 2011, 10:34 PM~19798619
> *AWW THANK YOU HOMIE    YOU KNOW YOU ARE LIKE FAMILY AND WE ARE ALWAYS HERE FOR YOU HOMIE!!
> *


thanks OG same here!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 5 2011, 10:35 PM~19798630
> *Shit you're telling me homie... I miss AZ alot... I think a move in in the cards soon... My pops in law is tired of the cold.... but he's partial to Cali... so it's between Cali and AZ soon... :biggrin:
> *



muy chingon cali!!!! lol you should come back home


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Nice pics justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 6 2011, 12:54 AM~19799344
> *Nice pics justin
> *


Thanks man, whats crackin?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 5 2011, 10:57 PM~19798740
> *Ben do I here a bachelor party at chi chi's coming soon bro ill bring my lucky dollar bill ?????????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: do it up homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 6 2011, 12:15 AM~19799153
> *Oh shit! Congrad homie!
> *


thanks homie!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:08 AM~19799390
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  do it up homie!!!!
> *


I thought the bachelor party was at the asian massage parlor . JK LOL :biggrin: Chichis it is just gotta remember to bring a roll of quarters so can ask em to get strange fo the change. LOLOLOL.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics justin!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:11 AM~19799396
> *I thought the bachelor party was at the asian massage parlor .  JK LOL :biggrin: Chichis it is just gotta remember to bring a roll of quarters so can ask em to get strange fo the change. LOLOLOL.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:14 AM~19799403
> *nice pics justin!!!!
> *


Thanks Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:15 AM~19799410
> *Thanks Ben
> *


your the man!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 6 2011, 12:46 AM~19799307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: This one is from here... my homie fisheye took it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 6 2011, 01:19 AM~19799427
> *Shit I want to homie... Ain't shit going on over here... I miss family, the homies... the whole Lowrider Scene in AZ :tears: :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: This one is from here... my homie fisheye took it
> *


I just borrowed it from another thead.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:21 AM~19799431
> *I just borrowed it from another thead.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 6 2011, 01:19 AM~19799427
> *Shit I want to homie... Ain't shit going on over here... I miss family, the homies... the whole Lowrider Scene in AZ :tears: :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie it would be nice to kick it again like old times!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:32 AM~19799461
> *yeah homie it would be nice to kick it again like old times!!!!
> *


Did you go to the picnic today?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:33 AM~19799463
> *Did you go to the picnic today?
> *


yes homie you missed out big time!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:32 AM~19799461
> *yeah homie it would be nice to kick it again like old times!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:34 AM~19799467
> *yes homie you missed out big time!!!!!
> *


I didnt wake up in time.,was supposed to roll with Chawps out there but didnt get awake till 7pm


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:36 AM~19799472
> *I didnt wake up in time.,was supposed to roll with Chawps out there but didnt get awake till 7pm
> *


wtf??? why would you sleep all day long on a saturday?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What you doing Azteca?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:37 AM~19799475
> *wtf???  why would you sleep all day long on a saturday?
> *


Took some sleeping pills so could sleep but damn things knocked me out cold lol.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:37 AM~19799474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:39 AM~19799479
> *Took some sleeping pills so could sleep but damn things knocked me out cold lol.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: did you wake up with your thumb in your butte?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:38 AM~19799478
> *What you doing Azteca?
> *


Just chilling winding down from 2day as it was a good day I drank a few bud lites and kicked it with all the homies and 8 a lot bro and u bro wtf u should have came oh I 4got u got to get ready for monday ke guerro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:44 AM~19799492
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  did you wake up with your thumb in your butte??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NO :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 6 2011, 01:45 AM~19799497
> *Just chilling winding down from 2day as it was a good day I drank a few bud lites and kicked it with all the homies and 8 a lot bro and u bro wtf u should have came oh I 4got u got to get ready for monday ke guerro
> *


I was supposed to be there, did you take pictures doing a keg stand?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:39 AM~19799479
> *Took some sleeping pills so could sleep but damn things knocked me out cold lol.
> *


Sleeping pills why would u wana do that bro its koo there will be other picnics u can go to bro lol a lot


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:45 AM~19799498
> *:uh: NO  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 6 2011, 01:46 AM~19799501
> *I was supposed to be there, did you take pictures doing a keg stand?
> *


he did 3 of them!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:51 AM~19799509
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 6 2011, 01:48 AM~19799505
> *Sleeping pills why would u wana do that bro its koo there will be other picnics u can go to bro lol a lot
> *


I just took them to help with sleep, I like staying awake at night and sleeping in day. You did three keg stands huh? how many did big ben do?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 6 2011, 01:27 AM~19799453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kool azz photo shoot!!!! Looks Good


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> > Whats up AZSIDE, here is whats up for tomorrow at the Identity Anniversary Picnic.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Forget to mention Mi Vida CC! Sorry homie's!!!!_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'sup AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 01:44 AM~19799492
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  did you wake up with your thumb in your butte??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it..................................................


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

i want to thank all az side for the love they showed us in phx at the identity picnic........it was cool meeting everyone out there.....United Dreams cc Yuma, Az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS DAY WAS ALL ABOUT CLUB UNITY AND IT WAS IN FULL EFFECT!

I WOKE UP A LIL CRUDO...... BUT I CAME IN TO WORK JUST TO POST THESE UP FOR THE AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 6 2011, 11:25 AM~19801089
> *i want to thank all az side for the love they showed us in phx at the identity picnic........it was cool meeting everyone out there.....United Dreams cc Yuma, Az
> *


IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU VATOS TO!!!
WE WILL SEE YOU OUT IN YUMA!
THANKS FOR COMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ SIDE TO THE M&$%*#N TOP!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ALL RITE IM OUT AZ SIDE... IM GONNA GO GET READY FOR THE GAME!!
GO RAMS!!!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 6 2011, 12:05 PM~19801368
> *
> AZ SIDE TO THE M&$%*#N TOP!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We raised 1700$ dollars yesterday! And with all the clubs that came out.....
the unity was alive and strong in Casa Grande!_  



















Yeah thats my fat ass washing cars! LoL!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 6 2011, 12:05 PM~19801368
> *
> AZ SIDE TO THE M&$%*#N TOP!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

On behalf of IDENTITY CC AZ, I want to say a Big Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders and Families that came out to spend the day celebrating with our family our 1 Year Anniversary! We hope everyone had a great time. Thanks to DJ Los and his crew. We all enjoyed the music. Big Thanks to Majestics CC for donating the Keg of Beer and allowing us to use the Griill for the feast!! Special thanks to Nancy for baking the Identity cake!! No matter what palque is in your back window, or what club name is on your back........we are all One Family!! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 6 2011, 01:54 PM~19802268
> *On behalf of IDENTITY CC AZ, I want to say a Big Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders and Families that came out to spend the day celebrating with our family our 1 Year Anniversary! We hope everyone had a great time. Thanks to DJ Los and his crew. We all enjoyed the music. Big Thanks to Majestics CC for donating the Keg of Beer and allowing us to use the Griill for the feast!! Special thanks to Nancy for baking the Identity cake!! No matter what palque is in your back window, or what club name is on your back........we are all One Family!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 6 2011, 01:54 PM~19802268
> *On behalf of IDENTITY CC AZ, I want to say a Big Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders and Families that came out to spend the day celebrating with our family our 1 Year Anniversary! We hope everyone had a great time. Thanks to DJ Los and his crew. We all enjoyed the music. Big Thanks to Majestics CC for donating the Keg of Beer and allowing us to use the Griill for the feast!! Special thanks to Nancy for baking the Identity cake!! No matter what palque is in your back window, or what club name is on your back........we are all One Family!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS IDENTITY SPIRIT C.C. Had a good time at your anniversary and we will be there for your next one :biggrin: and if you weren't there you missed out it was a good day to tell you the truth Sometimes I like kicking it at the park like that then being at shows   and it was a good cruise to the south


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 6 2011, 11:48 AM~19801232
> *THIS DAY WAS ALL ABOUT CLUB UNITY AND IT WAS IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> I WOKE UP A LIL CRUDO...... BUT I CAME IN TO WORK JUST TO POST THESE UP FOR THE AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> ...



we had a good time thanks for the invite , it was a succesfull picnic identity had the parking lot full of other clubs showing some luv  see you guys at our unity picnic


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 6 2011, 11:48 AM~19801232
> *THIS DAY WAS ALL ABOUT CLUB UNITY AND IT WAS IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> I WOKE UP A LIL CRUDO...... BUT I CAME IN TO WORK JUST TO POST THESE UP FOR THE AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> ...


we had a good time thanks for the invite , it was a succesfull picnic identity had the parking lot full of other clubs showing some luv  see you guys at our unity picnic


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 6 2011, 03:16 PM~19802720
> *THANKS IDENTITY SPIRIT C.C. Had a good time at your anniversary and we will be there for your next one  :biggrin: and if you weren't there you missed out it was a good day to tell you the truth Sometimes I like kicking it at the park like that then being at shows    and it was a good cruise to the south
> *


:thumbsup: yes it was an thanks for playing all the good music ( ralph )


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 5 2011, 11:55 PM~19799349
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHE GOT SOME REALLY NICE HEELS!!!!!.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Green Bay Packers All day
31 25
Fuck yeah!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 6 2011, 01:54 PM~19802268
> *On behalf of IDENTITY CC AZ, I want to say a Big Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders and Families that came out to spend the day celebrating with our family our 1 Year Anniversary! We hope everyone had a great time. Thanks to DJ Los and his crew. We all enjoyed the music. Big Thanks to Majestics CC for donating the Keg of Beer and allowing us to use the Griill for the feast!! Special thanks to Nancy for baking the Identity cake!! No matter what palque is in your back window, or what club name is on your back........we are all One Family!! :biggrin:
> *


thx al ROLLERZ ONLY had a great time!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 6 2011, 10:59 PM~19805858
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave: What up compita? it was nice talking to you at the picnic can't wait to go out there again...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 6 2011, 11:13 AM~19801000
> *wait for it..................................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice pics art!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 6 2011, 12:05 PM~19801368
> *
> AZ SIDE TO THE M&$%*#N TOP!!!!!!
> *



we had a good time homies!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP BEN? HEY MIKE SAID YOUR PICNIC IS NOT GONNA START TILL I GET THERE SO I GUESS I HAVE TO GO OR NO ONE WILL EAT HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 6 2011, 01:54 PM~19802268
> *On behalf of IDENTITY CC AZ, I want to say a Big Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders and Families that came out to spend the day celebrating with our family our 1 Year Anniversary! We hope everyone had a great time. Thanks to DJ Los and his crew. We all enjoyed the music. Big Thanks to Majestics CC for donating the Keg of Beer and allowing us to use the Griill for the feast!! Special thanks to Nancy for baking the Identity cake!! No matter what palque is in your back window, or what club name is on your back........we are all One Family!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks tata for the invite..... you guys really know how to show good hospitality!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 11:31 PM~19806072
> *we had a good time homies!!!!!!
> *



HELL YEAH X92


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 6 2011, 03:16 PM~19802720
> *THANKS IDENTITY SPIRIT C.C. Had a good time at your anniversary and we will be there for your next one  :biggrin: and if you weren't there you missed out it was a good day to tell you the truth Sometimes I like kicking it at the park like that then being at shows    and it was a good cruise to the south
> *



the south side was poppin saturday night huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 6 2011, 07:28 PM~19804108
> *SHE GOT SOME REALLY NICE HEELS!!!!!.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up OG? did you have a super bowl party?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 11:41 PM~19806159
> *whats up OG? did you have a super bowl party?
> *


 MORE FOOD MORE FOOD :biggrin: 
WE HAD A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR MY AUNT TODAY


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 6 2011, 11:47 PM~19806206
> *MORE FOOD MORE FOOD  :biggrin:
> WE HAD A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR MY AUNT TODAY
> *


aw that was cool a b-day party and a superbowl party..... kill two ****** with one bullet!!!!! lol jajajaja jk i mean two birds with one stone!!!!

: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

some pics that made me lmao!!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 11:58 PM~19806281
> *aw that was cool a b-day party and a superbowl party.....  kill two ****** with one bullet!!!!! lol jajajaja jk i mean two birds with one stone!!!!
> 
> :  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wazzup Ben thats sum chit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:04 AM~19806325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:04 AM~19806321
> *Wazzup Ben thats sum chit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oops my bad!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:05 AM~19806335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  oops my bad!!!!
> *


I hear dat lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:06 AM~19806341
> *I hear dat lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


real bad anology!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Or was it????


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:07 AM~19806349
> *real bad anology!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Or was it????
> *


it could go either way homie but if it worked all is good lol :wow: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:09 AM~19806361
> *it could go either way homie but if it worked all is good lol :wow:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


lol what you up to homie??


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:09 AM~19806368
> *lol  what you up to homie??
> *


chillin homie been sippin sum cold ones


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:11 AM~19806375
> *chillin homie been sippin sum cold ones
> *


really?? this late??? dont you work in the morning?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:12 AM~19806379
> *really?? this late???  dont you work in the morning?
> *


naw homie im on that line eh


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:12 AM~19806382
> *naw homie im on that line eh
> *


shit homie, i called in for tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:14 AM~19806390
> *shit homie, i called in for tomorrow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:15 AM~19806395
> *nice lol :biggrin:
> *


better yet let me call them and quit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Ben i tried to post up something from you tube but it came up as a link wazzup wit dat


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:17 AM~19806407
> *better yet let me call them and quit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what kinda work ya do


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:18 AM~19806415
> *Ben i tried to post up something from you tube but it came up as a link wazzup wit dat
> *


i dont know bro .....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:19 AM~19806428
> *what kinda work ya do
> *


nothing now cause i just quit!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:22 AM~19806441
> *i dont know bro  .....
> *


have u put videos up on here before


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:23 AM~19806445
> *nothing now cause i just quit!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats f.,[] up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:23 AM~19806447
> *have u put videos up on here before
> *


na bro i always had to pay someone to do it!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:24 AM~19806455
> *thats f.,[] up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it all your fault you told me to quit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:24 AM~19806457
> *na bro i always had to pay someone to do it!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :rant: :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity 87 LS..... eres tu mario???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Feb 6 2011, 01:05 PM~19801855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 7 2011, 05:03 AM~19806857
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


What up 5 beers mike


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 7 2011, 05:03 AM~19806857
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 7 2011, 05:39 AM~19806886
> *What up 5 beers mike
> *


Sup'


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA_  

It's a sad day. Anyone who wants to meet at Harkins at Arizona Mills at 8am today are welcome to caravan out to Ta Ta Daves funeral with us. He wanted a lowrider funeral......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Which reminds me, better pay up sucka!!!!


Lol





> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 12:24 AM~19806457
> *na bro i always had to pay someone to do it!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 7 2011, 05:03 AM~19806857
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 7 2011, 06:01 AM~19806930
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 7 2011, 05:39 AM~19806886
> *What up 5 beers mike
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2011, 07:25 AM~19807138
> *Which reminds me, better pay up sucka!!!!
> Lol
> *


why you trying to bring up old shit??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

congrats to












you have made such a positive impact to AZ in such a short time, I thank you.
I look foward to riding side by side for many more years to come.





p.s. The Imperials C.C. would like to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers with the passing of Jessie Valadez....Friend to ALL the lowriding family.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 7 2011, 10:19 AM~19808549
> *congrats to
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks My Brother!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 7 2011, 11:19 AM~19808549
> *congrats to
> 
> 
> ...


x63rag


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 10:41 AM~19808659
> *x63BISCAYNE*



Fixed! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 7 2011, 11:19 AM~19808549
> *congrats to
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 7 2011, 11:53 AM~19808766
> *Fixed! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!!!!


so what bout them packers!!!

came into work a lil hurtin today!!!
:happysad: 

still feel drunk from saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up fellas! :wave:
7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, j_mann, Ben'sCustomWheels, PLANJOE


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY :biggrin: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 7 2011, 09:38 AM~19807910
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP!!! :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check out Mr. Valadez's casket.
Ride In Peace Brother :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 01:37 PM~19809579
> *check out Mr. Valadez's  casket.
> Ride In Peace Brother :angel:
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 12:18 PM~19808931
> *what up fellas! :wave:
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, j_mann, Ben'sCustomWheels, PLANJOE
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn i quit just to be on layitlow and nobody is here???? maaaaannnn that sucks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 01:51 PM~19809697
> *damn i quit just to be on layitlow and nobody is here????  maaaaannnn  that sucks!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 01:48 PM~19809664
> *whats up homie??
> *


HERE AT WORK FEELING LIKE SHIT.... TO MANY MUNCHO CERVASAS FOR DA :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 01:51 PM~19809697
> *damn i quit just to be on layitlow and nobody is here????  maaaaannnn  that sucks!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I called in today... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 7 2011, 02:29 PM~19809977
> *Shit I called in today... :biggrin:
> *


i wish i could,,, :happysad: but my boss wud go to my house.....hes my brother.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, knightowl480, OGPLAYER, RedDog, marin77


what up OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 11:26 AM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 02:39 PM~19810036
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, knightowl480, OGPLAYER, RedDog, marin77
> what up OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



 :wave: I'm ok


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS SPIRIT CAR CLUB MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL*


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 7 2011, 03:24 PM~19810417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 7 2011, 03:24 PM~19810417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats on the cali swangin vid too... they showed the owner of the 64,, he was a young chicano vato.... man the look on his face was undescribable :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Video coming soon....._


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 7 2011, 04:09 PM~19810815
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

to my brothers and sisters in IDENTITY cc , thanks the bbq was great :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

just came in today my new airbrush..
anybody want some airbrush done hit me up..
i mostly just do shirts and clothes... im not bad ass but i can get down on lettering,and i can do cartoon characters and simple stuff.my prices are cheap but well worth it!
so anybody want somethin done hit me up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 7 2011, 04:20 PM~19810895
> *to my brothers and sisters in IDENTITY cc , thanks the bbq was great :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx for comin out brother, and was good to see all of u USO's out there with us.

there was soooooo many people out there i didnt get a chance to talk to hardly anybody for more than 5 min,,, i didnt get to chill with alot of people,,but it was really nice seein everybody laffin, eatin and drinkin....and socializing with eachother!!!


thanx again to everybody!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 01:51 PM~19809697
> *damn i quit just to be on layitlow and nobody is here????  maaaaannnn  that sucks!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BEN YOU CAN ALWAYS GO BACK TO DICK'S CABARET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 7 2011, 04:49 PM~19811119
> *BEN YOU CAN ALWAYS GO BACK TO DICK'S CABARET  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh no :cheesy: he didnt :wow: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 7 2011, 08:35 AM~19807874
> * :wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE! uffin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF????????????


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ARIZONA TO THE TOP!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 05:21 PM~19811386
> *WTF????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 TE DIGO!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 7 2011, 03:24 PM~19810417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he did hop over a car. almost lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 05:21 PM~19811386
> *WTF????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 05:21 PM~19811386
> *WTF????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

My gift to the Phoenix Riderz.....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 6 2011, 01:54 PM~19802268
> *On behalf of IDENTITY CC AZ, I want to say a Big Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders and Families that came out to spend the day celebrating with our family our 1 Year Anniversary! We hope everyone had a great time. Thanks to DJ Los and his crew. We all enjoyed the music. Big Thanks to Majestics CC for donating the Keg of Beer and allowing us to use the Griill for the feast!! Special thanks to Nancy for baking the Identity cake!! No matter what palque is in your back window, or what club name is on your back........we are all One Family!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I HAD A KICK ASS TIME AT THE PIC-NIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 7 2011, 05:34 PM~19811489
> *:biggrin: I HAD A KICK ASS TIME AT THE PIC-NIC!!! :thumbsup:
> *


TO BAD YOU DIDNT HAVE A BUD :biggrin: LIGHT WITH ME AND MR 5 BEERS!!!

HUH MIKEE :cheesy: 

AND HELL YEAH IT WAS NICE.....

DID THEM DVDS WORK SLAYA????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ SIDE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THIS WAS A SAD  BUT TOUCHING MOMENT! :happysad:

CLUB UNITY AT ITS FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 7 2011, 05:24 PM~19811415
> *TE DIGO!!
> *


 :yessad: :loco: :buttkick: :dunno: DO YOU REALLY THINK HE WAS FOR REAL BRO??


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CONGRATS..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 7 2011, 03:49 PM~19811119
> *BEN YOU CAN ALWAYS GO BACK TO DICK'S CABARET  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 11:26 AM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/02/05/...s-impala-owner/


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 7 2011, 04:20 PM~19810895
> *to my brothers and sisters in IDENTITY cc , thanks the bbq was great :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you for coming out, and supporting us.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808989
> *MY SPIRIT BROTHERS MUCH LOVE !!!!
> LOWRIDER MAG BABY 30 YEARS AN A BAD ASS PARTY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Searching for 2 rides to feature in their next issue!!!!!_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a picture my wife took of my bro and me during the fiesta bowl parade.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Feb 7 2011, 06:25 PM~19811420
> *he did hop over a car. almost lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

had a good time kickin it with the az siders at the identity picnic and the car wash


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Feb 7 2011, 09:12 PM~19814117
> *had a good time kickin it with the az siders at the identity picnic and the car wash
> *


THATS WHATS UP KEVIN,, GOOD TO HANG WITH U AND JON AND D POLLO AND THE HOMIE TEXAS!!!!!
THANKS FOR COMIN DOWN BRO!!!!


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

you guys know how to throw a good picnic  we'll be back soon bro!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 05:45 PM~19811594
> *TO BAD YOU DIDNT HAVE A BUD :biggrin:  LIGHT WITH ME AND MR 5 BEERS!!!
> 
> HUH MIKEE :cheesy:
> ...


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:











:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2011, 08:49 PM~19813776
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 7 2011, 04:33 PM~19811473
> *My gift to the Phoenix Riderz.....
> 
> 
> ...


  cool video. Thanks for posting it Hector!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP ART BUCK? HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 7 2011, 09:39 PM~19815014
> *WHAT UP ART BUCK? HOW YOU DOING?
> *


'sup OG! I'm doing good.How about you?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS :biggrin: 

i just need to put up some more lighting and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art :cheesy: 



















had to let my ride break inn the new shop :happysad: 



























, i couldnt have done it without the support of all of those who helped make this possible , and all the hard work is finally starting to pay off thanks everyone


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up 64 joe joe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 01:57 PM~19809749
> *HERE AT WORK FEELING LIKE SHIT.... TO MANY MUNCHO CERVASAS FOR DA :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 7 2011, 02:29 PM~19809977
> *Shit I called in today... :biggrin:
> *



adda boy!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Feb 7 2011, 03:24 PM~19810417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn i would be mad as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Que onda ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 7 2011, 04:49 PM~19811119
> *BEN YOU CAN ALWAYS GO BACK TO DICK'S CABARET  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wtf???? that was mas puto to the maxxxxx!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

U going to start torta tuesday cuz justin not in the house


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 7 2011, 11:55 PM~19815655
> *Que onda ben
> *


chillin like a villin!!!!! and you homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 06:08 PM~19811757
> *AZ SIDE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THIS WAS A SAD   BUT TOUCHING MOMENT! :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 7 2011, 11:56 PM~19815666
> *U going to start torta tuesday cuz justin not in the house
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 7 2011, 06:11 PM~19811787
> *:yessad:  :loco:  :buttkick:  :dunno: DO YOU REALLY THINK HE WAS FOR REAL BRO??
> *


shit I hope not but you never know now a days


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 7 2011, 09:03 PM~19813988
> *Here's a picture my wife took of my bro and me during the fiesta bowl parade.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK PIC!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:05 AM~19815719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 7 2011, 10:07 PM~19814740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck in your business homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.spicetwins.com/hosted/twins_tub...?ccbill=1688817


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 8 2011, 12:48 AM~19815927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2011, 02:09 AM~19816150
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:10 AM~19816156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2011, 02:17 AM~19816173
> *DAM IT!!!
> *


:yes: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:18 AM~19816176
> *:yes:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thats my contribution to tortas tuesdays and last but not least..............












:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:34 AM~19816217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's bad...who is she?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:06 AM~19815726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We have a winner!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GAWD DAMN BENNY!!! THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST SET OF HOTTIES SINCE WE STARTED TORTA TUESDAYS!!! I WAS LIKE, DAMN SHES HOT, AND HER AND HER AND THAT ONE, AND FAWK, AND HER AND DAAAAAMN AND.........i HAD TO TAKE AN EXTRA BLOOD PRESSURE PILL!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2011, 05:53 AM~19816449
> *GAWD DAMN BENNY!!! THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST SET OF HOTTIES SINCE WE STARTED TORTA TUESDAYS!!! I WAS LIKE, DAMN SHES HOT, AND HER AND HER AND THAT ONE, AND FAWK, AND HER AND DAAAAAMN AND.........i HAD TO TAKE AN EXTRA BLOOD PRESSURE PILL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 8 2011, 05:50 AM~19816446
> *Morning az
> *


WHATS UP ROGER


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2011, 05:53 AM~19816449
> *GAWD DAMN BENNY!!! THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST SET OF HOTTIES SINCE WE STARTED TORTA TUESDAYS!!! I WAS LIKE, DAMN SHES HOT, AND HER AND HER AND THAT ONE, AND FAWK, AND HER AND DAAAAAMN AND.........i HAD TO TAKE AN EXTRA BLOOD PRESSURE yPILL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2011, 09:48 AM~19546812
> *What's up everyone? Yup we will be there covering the show and scoping out a couple cars to shoot..... I hope you all can make it out to the show and make it a success for a great cause...... Havnt been to AZ in a few years and can't wait to show the world what you guys and gals have over there..... Thanks Hector for getting us out there and letting us be a part of it.......  See you in the AZ side in A few weeks.....
> *


_WE GOT THE HEEL AND WHEELS CALENDER GIRLS COMING OUT TO THIS SHOW!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:21 AM~19816183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ms. Mya Jane. I wonder where she is these days. The old number I have for her doesn't work anymore.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2011, 05:53 AM~19816449
> *GAWD DAMN BENNY!!! THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST SET OF HOTTIES SINCE WE STARTED TORTA TUESDAYS!!! I WAS LIKE, DAMN SHES HOT, AND HER AND HER AND THAT ONE, AND FAWK, AND HER AND DAAAAAMN AND.........i HAD TO TAKE AN EXTRA  VIAGRA  PILL!! :biggrin:
> *


 FIXED!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:33 AM~19816215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 01:52 AM~19816092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: THAT IS A GRRRRRRRRRREAT LOOKING ASS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: NICE PICS COMPA BEN!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 11:02 PM~19815229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 CONGRATS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:32 AM~19816213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the king is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 6 2011, 11:35 PM~19806108
> *the south side was poppin saturday night huh!!!!
> *















































BLURRY..... But you git the PICTURE :biggrin: :biggrin: get it , picture :squint:  :loco: :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Feb 7 2011, 09:50 PM~19814556
> *you guys know how to throw a good picnic  we'll be back soon bro!
> *


YA THE PROSPECTS HOOKED IT UP :biggrin: ON THE GRILL


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Frozen Crabs and the Blonde Flight Attendant 

A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen crabs and asked a blonde flight attendant to take care of them for him. 

She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator. He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them staying frozen, mentioning in a very haughty manner that he was a lawyer, and proceeded to rant at her about what would happen if she let them thaw out. Needless to say, she was annoyed by his behavior. 

Shortly before landing in New York , she used the intercom to announce to the entire cabin, "Would the lawyer who gave me the crabs in New Orleans please raise your hand?"

Not one hand went up, so she took them home and ate them. 


Two lessons here: 


1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are. 


2. Blondes aren't as dumb as most folk think.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Feb 7 2011, 09:03 PM~19813988
> *Here's a picture my wife took of my bro and me during the fiesta bowl parade.
> 
> 
> ...


SURFS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NICE PIC.. I WISH I WUDDA BEEN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:48 AM~19815927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THOSE CULITOS,,,I I MADE THAT! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 10:45 AM~19817940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man we missed all that!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2011, 02:55 AM~19816252
> *She's bad...who is she?
> *


when she comes over this weekend ill get her number for you!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 8 2011, 04:16 AM~19816323
> *We have a winner!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 8 2011, 05:50 AM~19816446
> *Morning az
> *



que onda mi *****???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 11:44 AM~19818349
> *man we missed all that!!!
> *


yup it was packed like a mofo... i couldnt even pull in the wash cause it was so packed!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2011, 05:53 AM~19816449
> *GAWD DAMN BENNY!!! THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST SET OF HOTTIES SINCE WE STARTED TORTA TUESDAYS!!! I WAS LIKE, DAMN SHES HOT, AND HER AND HER AND THAT ONE, AND FAWK, AND HER AND DAAAAAMN AND.........i HAD TO TAKE AN EXTRA BLOOD PRESSURE PILL!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 8 2011, 08:57 AM~19817123
> *Ms. Mya Jane.  I wonder where she is these days.  The old number I have for her doesn't work anymore.
> 
> *



jajajajaja... muy chingon, "old number i have for her"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 8 2011, 09:22 AM~19817335
> *:naughty: THAT IS A GRRRRRRRRRREAT LOOKING ASS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: NICE PICS COMPA BEN!
> *



yes sir it is!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: your welcome!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 8 2011, 09:45 AM~19817488
> *the king is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 8 2011, 10:45 AM~19817940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


unity in the house!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 11:32 AM~19818255
> *I REMEMBER THOSE CULITOS,,,I I MADE THAT! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry i saves them and i had to use em!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 PM~19789065
> *this ia all you mando!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: 

this one is chucky approved


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 12:20 PM~19818654
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up mikey mike???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2011, 12:21 PM~19818665
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> this one is chucky approved
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: chucky or chuncky?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:08 PM~19818555
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  sorry i saves them and i had to use em!!!!
> *


YOU DA MAN!!!!!I ERASED THEM BY ACCIDENT..... MAN I DUMP MY COMP AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH AND REDO IT :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 12:26 PM~19818711
> *YOU DA MAN!!!!!I ERASED THEM BY ACCIDENT..... MAN I DUMP MY COMP AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH AND REDO IT :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT, HOE81, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, whats up homies???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:15 PM~19819420
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, HOE81, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, whats up homies???
> *


PASTRAMI AND CHEESE FOR LUNCH......AND DUE DATE ON THE LAPTOP!!

:biggrin: LUNCHTIME!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 02:27 PM~19819519
> *PASTRAMI AND CHEESE FOR LUNCH......AND DUE DATE ON THE LAPTOP!!
> 
> :biggrin: LUNCHTIME!!!
> *


must be nice!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:15 PM~19819420
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, HOE81, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, whats up homies???
> *


was up bro just enjoying this torta day  :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 8 2011, 02:42 PM~19819625
> *was up bro just enjoying this torta day    :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it was nice huh!!!!! it was ku talking to you on saturday!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:15 PM~19819420
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, HOE81, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, whats up homies???
> *


whats up big ben


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:42 PM~19819622
> *must be nice!!!!!!
> *


NOT REALLY NO MIVE HALF A SAMICH.... CUSTOMERS CAME IN!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 02:43 PM~19819633
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it was nice huh!!!!!  it was ku talking to you on saturday!!
> *


ya its been awhile since we chopped it up well all c u at your ann . for sure !!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ I KNOW THIS AINT THE PLACE TO PUT THESE BUT IM IN A BIND AND NEED TO SELL THEM 
I HAVE SOME 14X7 TWISTED GOLD AND DIAMOND CUT CHROME ROADSTERS FOR SALE HAVE SOME CURVE CHECK I WILL POST BETTER PICS LATER TODAY OR TOMORROW MAKE OFFER TIRES ARE NO GOOD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 8 2011, 02:44 PM~19819642
> *whats up big ben
> *


how you been homie? spirit had tha wash on lock saturday!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup hoe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 02:49 PM~19819675
> *NOT REALLY NO MIVE HALF A SAMICH.... CUSTOMERS CAME IN!
> *



que le fuck??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 8 2011, 03:01 PM~19819762
> *ya its been awhile since we chopped it up well all c u at your ann . for sure !!!
> *



yeah we will be expecting youi homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 8 2011, 03:19 PM~19819886
> *WHAT UP AZ I KNOW THIS AINT THE PLACE TO PUT THESE BUT IM IN A BIND AND NEED TO SELL THEM
> I HAVE SOME 14X7 TWISTED GOLD AND DIAMOND CUT CHROME ROADSTERS FOR SALE  HAVE SOME CURVE CHECK  I WILL POST BETTER PICS LATER TODAY OR TOMORROW  MAKE OFFER TIRES ARE NO GOOD
> 
> ...


do you have the spinners for them??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up gibby??


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:01 PM~19818486
> *que onda mi *****???
> *


Just chilling working on my car u?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 8 2011, 03:29 PM~19819964
> *Just chilling working on my car u?
> *


do you need help??? i aint got no jod and i aint got shit to do!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 03:28 PM~19819948
> *do you have the spinners for them??
> *



WHAT UP BEN I GOT THE CENTER LOCKS BUT I HAVE TO GET HOME AND CHECK IF I GOT ALL SPINNERS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 8 2011, 03:31 PM~19819980
> *WHAT UP BEN I GOT THE CENTER LOCKS BUT I HAVE TO GET HOME AND CHECK IF I GOT ALL SPINNERS :biggrin:
> *


check for me homie and call me!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 11:02 PM~19815229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY CHAWPS DID MY BOY ERNZ GIVE YOU A CALL bout the graffitti????

AND I CAN GET DOWN TOO on some graffitti!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:

no ****!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 03:44 PM~19820092
> *HEY CHAWPS DID MY BOY ERNZ GIVE YOU A CALL????
> 
> AND I CAN GET DOWN TOO  !!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


si chuy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 03:30 PM~19819976
> *do you need help??? i aint got no jod and i aint got shit to do!!!!
> *


Simon come tru and check out my engine came out bad ass


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 8 2011, 02:44 PM~19819642
> *whats up big ben
> *


WHAT UP BIG RICH!!!
WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU SATURDAY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 8 2011, 03:46 PM~19820102
> *Simon come tru and check out my engine came out bad ass
> *


are you at home?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 03:25 PM~19819925
> *que le fuck???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAS FINNALY EATIN AND STARTED THE MOVIE TO WATCH A LIL BIT AND A CUSTOMER CAME IN,,, DUDE HADE ME MOVE SHIT AROUND TO GET THE SHIT ALL THE WAY ON THE BOTTOM, THEN SAID HE WANTED A DIFFERENT ONE THAT WAS AT TOP,, AND THEN SAID HE DIDNT THINK HE HAD TO PAY TAXES CAUSE IT WAS AN AD FROM CRAIGS LIST  

DUMBFUCK HE WALKED INTO A GOT DAMN BUSINESS!!!!!!!

NOW THE SHIT THAT COMES OUT THE BACK OF MY TRUCK IS A DIFFERENT STORY :naughty:

CHICANO NOVELA.....

I KNOW BIG BEN SAY IT!
















WAIT FOR IT......................................






























:cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 03:44 PM~19820092
> *HEY CHAWPS DID MY BOY ERNZ GIVE YOU A CALL????
> 
> AND I CAN GET DOWN TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *




DAMN YOU CAN GET DOWN :wow: THE HOMIES WILL BE CALLING YOU 
YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO **** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:17 PM~19820303
> *DAMN YOU CAN GET DOWN  :wow:  THE HOMIES WILL BE CALLING YOU
> YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit aint safe up in this peice hno:



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:25 PM~19820369
> *shit aint safe up in this peice hno:
> :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA IT AIN'T SAFE ANYWHERE HOMIE YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:24 PM~19818697
> *whats up mikey mike???
> *


What up Ben! 5 more days!



























RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MY DAUGHTER TOOK SOME PIC'S AT THE IDENTITY PICNIC :biggrin: I AM WAITING FOR THEM TO LOAD SO I CAN POST THEM :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:41 PM~19820518
> *What up Ben! 5 more days!
> RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: BIG BEN IS A GOOD MAN HE AIN'T GONNA RUN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 03:23 PM~19819908
> *how you been homie?  spirit had tha wash on lock saturday!!!
> *


good......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:45 PM~19820541
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: BIG BEN IS A GOOD MAN HE AIN'T GONNA RUN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cuz he cant


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 8 2011, 04:46 PM~19820547
> *good......
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:43 PM~19820528
> *MY DAUGHTER TOOK SOME PIC'S AT THE IDENTITY PICNIC  :biggrin:  I AM WAITING FOR THEM TO LOAD SO I CAN POST THEM  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

og's getting loaded :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:46 PM~19820557
> *cuz he cant
> *



THAT AIN'T RIGHT THAT'S AN ASS KICKIN FOR YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:48 PM~19820568
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yes


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:48 PM~19820568
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 8 2011, 04:49 PM~19820575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:49 PM~19820575
> *THAT AIN'T RIGHT THAT'S AN ASS KICKIN FOR YOU!! :biggrin:
> *


I WISH A MUTHA F4#%[email protected] WOULD :biggrin: J/K


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:51 PM~19820591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WROTE THAT BOOK IN 1966


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:50 PM~19820587
> *HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


was up og nice 2 meet u the other day !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:53 PM~19820608
> *I WROTE THAT BOOK IN 1966
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:55 PM~19820621
> *
> *http://wesclark.com/am/1966_cover.jpg




66 WAS A GOOD YEAR


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP ROGER?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 8 2011, 04:55 PM~19820620
> *was up og nice 2 meet u the other day  !!
> *



SAME HERE HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN AND CHILL


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:59 PM~19820658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWW SORRY CAN'T MAKE IT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 11:19 AM~19818167
> *YA THE PROSPECTS HOOKED IT UP :biggrin: ON THE GRILL
> *


yes they did. They took care of everyone. That was damn good idea to have the prospects take control.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19820901
> *yes they did. They took care of everyone.  That was damn good idea to have the prospects take control.
> *




























j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 05:46 PM~19820943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pictures OG. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

awesome pics OG! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original+Feb 8 2011, 05:50 PM~19820978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* THANKS MY DAUGHTER TOOK THEM :biggrin: WAITING FOR THE OTHERS TO LOAD  *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:50 PM~19820981
> *awesome pics OG! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK THAT'S ALL I HAVE HOPE YOU ENJOY THEM!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

all good pics og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE: HALF THE HOTEL IS BOOKED FOR THE CAR SHOW ALREADY..SOO BOOK UR ROOM FAST GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW...

Cocopah resort & casino 928-722-6677 tell them you in show for discount...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 8 2011, 12:02 AM~19815229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

What's up AZ ? :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowIndyd_@Feb 8 2011, 07:05 PM~19821544
> *What's up AZ ? :cheesy:
> *


what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:41 PM~19820518
> *What up Ben! 5 more days!
> RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:45 PM~19820541
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: BIG BEN IS A GOOD MAN HE AIN'T GONNA RUN!!!! :biggrin:
> *



you tell em OG!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:27 PM~19821752
> *Whats crackin Ben?
> *


chillin bro and you??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:46 PM~19820557
> *cuz he cant
> *



oooo you mothafucka!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 07:29 PM~19821771
> *chillin bro and you??
> *


Same , had court monday and tommorow Ill be online less.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:49 PM~19820575
> *THAT AIN'T RIGHT THAT'S AN ASS KICKIN FOR YOU!! :biggrin:
> *



let him slide OG he was more than likley drunk when he made that comment!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:30 PM~19821786
> *Same , had court monday and tommorow Ill be online less.
> *


custody battle?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 8 2011, 04:52 PM~19820600
> *I WISH A MUTHA F4#%[email protected] WOULD :biggrin: J/K
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 05:19 PM~19820748
> *AWW SORRY CAN'T MAKE IT
> *



why cant you make it to our picnic?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 8 2011, 05:56 PM~19821017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*FUCK YEAH!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 07:32 PM~19821809
> *custody battle?
> *


Went to court monday and judge gave me weekly visitation fri-sun. then today wife decided she wants to give me the 3 kids so tommorow at 6pm , unless she changes her mind, ill be a single dad so will be online less.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:35 PM~19821830
> *Went to court monday and judge gave me weekly visitation fri-sun. then today wife decided she wants to give me the 3 kids so tommorow at 6pm , unless she changes her mind, ill be a single dad.
> *


WTF ARE YOU SERIOUS???? I MEAN THATS A GOOD FOR YOU RIGHT??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

NICE PICS OG, YOUR DAUGHTER GOT DOWN ON THE PICS!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 07:36 PM~19821838
> *WTF ARE YOU SERIOUS????  I MEAN THATS A GOOD FOR YOU RIGHT??
> *


Yeah I preffer it, on weekends they can stay with her and I can still do stuff, will take some getting used to being a single dad of 3 small kids (4,7,8) but Im looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:39 PM~19821861
> *Yeah I preffer it, on weekends they can stay with her and I can still do stuff, will take some getting used to being a single dad of 3 small kids (4,7,8) but Im looking forward to trying it.
> *


i know exactly how you feel bro...... when me and my first baby mama separated she also gave me my two kids and at the time they were 3 and 4... it was hard at first but you can do it homie, ...... hit me up if you need anything homie!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 07:42 PM~19821890
> *i know exactly how you feel bro...... when me and my first baby mama separated she also gave me my two kids and at the time they were 3 and 4... it was hard at first but you can do it homie, ......  hit me up if you need anything homie!!!
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 11:02 PM~19815229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Chawps if you need any help arranging stuff etc call me


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:43 PM~19821905
> *Thanks man
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: henry castillo, Identity Original, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, MY85TOY PHX AZ, KillaCam64, todamadre c.c, ARIZA70, compita


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:16 PM~19822187
> *:wave:  henry castillo, Identity Original, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, MY85TOY PHX AZ, KillaCam64, todamadre c.c, ARIZA70, compita
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA ALL THESE ****** IN HERE AND NO ONE IS REPLYING!!!!


I THINK ALL YOU GUYS ARE JACKING OFF LOOKING AT THE TORTAS HUH!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:39 PM~19821861
> *Yeah I preffer it, on weekends they can stay with her and I can still do stuff, will take some getting used to being a single dad of 3 small kids (4,7,8) but Im looking forward to trying it.
> *


Justin you're going to make a great single dad. Stay positive. :yes:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:19 PM~19822217
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was checking out the tortas :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 8 2011, 08:22 PM~19822254
> *I was checking out the tortas  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


JAJAJA I KNOW YOU WERE!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 8 2011, 08:22 PM~19822251
> *Justin you're going to make a great single dad. Stay positive.  :yes:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:16 PM~19822187
> *:wave:  henry castillo, Identity Original, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, MY85TOY PHX AZ, KillaCam64, todamadre c.c, ARIZA70, compita
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:23 PM~19822263
> *JAJAJA I KNOW YOU WERE!!!!!
> *


And some fine ass tortas they are :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:23 PM~19822263
> *JAJAJA I KNOW YOU WERE!!!!!
> *


 I think everyone else is too hahaha


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 8 2011, 08:26 PM~19822294
> *I think everyone else is too hahaha
> *


Hell even I was. I'll admit it. :0


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 8 2011, 08:31 PM~19822346
> *Hell even I was. I'll admit it.  :0
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:20 PM~19822228
> *JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA ALL THESE ****** IN HERE AND NO ONE IS REPLYING!!!!
> I THINK ALL YOU GUYS ARE JACKING OFF LOOKING AT THE TORTAS HUH!!!!!
> 
> ...


CALLESE GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

must be fu*@ing nice NOT to have a JOB to be here all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 07:45 PM~19821917
> *Congratulations Chawps if you need any help arranging stuff etc call me
> *


YA!!!!!put justin az to work,like cleaning the toilet's cleaning all the floor w/t a tooth brush :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k justin az


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 8 2011, 08:22 PM~19822251
> *Justin you're going to make a great single dad. Stay positive.  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 8 2011, 09:15 PM~19822860
> *YA!!!!!put justin az to work,like cleaning the toilet's cleaning all the floor w/t a tooth brush :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k justin az
> *


Ill be pealing potatoes, cleaning floor wt a tooth brush etc, sounds like Im in boot camp.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 12:25 PM~19818703
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  chucky or chuncky?
> *


Chucky loves Chunky!  

I just want a big girl with low self esteem and I'm cool :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 8 2011, 09:04 PM~19822749
> *CALLESE GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> must be fu*@ing nice NOT to have a JOB to be here all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2011, 10:25 PM~19823708
> *Chucky loves Chunky!
> 
> I just want a big girl with low self esteem and I'm cool  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 8 2011, 08:24 PM~19822271
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 08:24 PM~19822272
> *And some fine ass tortas they are  :biggrin:
> *



yes sir they are!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 8 2011, 08:26 PM~19822294
> *I think everyone else is too hahaha
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 8 2011, 09:04 PM~19822749
> *CALLESE GUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> must be fu*@ing nice NOT to have a JOB to be here all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



dont hate me cause you aint me!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2011, 10:25 PM~19823708
> *Chucky loves Chunky!
> 
> I just want a big girl with low self esteem and I'm cool  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: at least your not lieing!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*IT'S OFFICIAL SAVE THE DATE HOMIES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 8 2011, 09:30 PM~19823040
> *Ill be pealing potatoes, cleaning floor wt a tooth brush etc, sounds like Im in boot camp.
> *


lmao !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 8 2011, 11:29 PM~19824276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 11:30 PM~19824285
> *IT'S OFFICIAL SAVE THE DATE HOMIES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


     i'll be there!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

IS IT STILL TORTA TUESDAY????


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*COOKIE COOKIE COOKIE COOKIE!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*..............GOT MILK?..............*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Been digging at the basement huh Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 AM~19825006
> *Been digging at the basement huh Ben :biggrin:
> *


 AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SHIT IF THATS THE WAY BEER WAS SERVED ID BE LIKE MIKEY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*DAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THERE NOW TORTA TUESDAY IS OVER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 8 2011, 11:29 PM~19824276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good morning az


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Not to mention with got models coming in from all over the state and Cali!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 9 2011, 05:46 AM~19825386
> *Good morning az
> *


whass up my neega? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 9 2011, 06:08 AM~19825422
> *
> *


que onda loko?


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!  uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 9 2011, 09:50 AM~19826483
> *:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!  uffin:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 8 2011, 11:29 PM~19824276
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NOW WE KNOW WHERE MIKE GOT THE YAYO FROM :wow: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Q-VO TO ALL.. FROM THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY GT CHAPTER... *


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 9 2011, 12:33 PM~19827767
> *Q-VO TO ALL.. FROM  THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY GT CHAPTER...
> 
> 
> ...


QVO CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 8 2011, 08:20 PM~19822228
> *JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA ALL THESE ****** IN HERE AND NO ONE IS REPLYING!!!!
> I THINK ALL YOU GUYS ARE JACKING OFF LOOKING AT THE TORTAS HUH!!!!!
> 
> ...



Pero no le digas a nadien


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 9 2011, 09:44 AM~19826449
> *
> *


unity in the house!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 9 2011, 09:50 AM~19826483
> *:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!  uffin:
> *



whats sup homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 9 2011, 10:05 AM~19826590
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up homie, when you guys bringing the hopper out???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 02:02 PM~19828451
> *Pero no le digas a nadien
> *


ya sabia!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sixtyfive rag, unity_mike whats up homies????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LEFTOVER TORTAS FROM YESTERDAY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Feb 9 2011, 03:18 PM~19829012]LEFTOVER TORTAS FROM YESTERDAY!!!!!








[/quote]
OK ,,OK ,,OK,,,,,OK!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: 
NOW THIS FOR ME IS IT!!!!! :0 

OK ,,OK ,,OK,,,,,OK!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: 
NOW THIS FOR ME IS IT!!!!! :0 

OK ,,OK ,,OK,,,,,OK!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: 
NOW THIS FOR ME IS IT!!!!! :0 

OK ,,OK ,,OK,,,,,OK!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: 
NOW THIS FOR ME IS IT!!!!! :0 

OK ,,OK ,,OK,,,,,OK!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: 
NOW THIS FOR ME IS IT!!!!! :0 

OK ,,OK ,,OK,,,,,OK!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: 
NOW THIS FOR ME IS IT!!!!! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 8 2011, 07:29 PM~19821782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT............................
















ONE FOR THE GUYS THAT LOVE THEM BLACK AND WHITE PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2011, 03:26 PM~19829077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2011, 03:29 PM~19829104
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG PERM


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2011, 08:04 AM~19825771
> *whass up my neega?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2011, 03:33 PM~19829132
> *WHATS UP BIG PERM
> *


Sup mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 9 2011, 03:36 PM~19829152
> *Sup mike
> *


WORKIN'


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2011, 03:53 PM~19829287
> *WORKIN'
> *


Working on what? Your next beer? :biggrin: J/K Homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Where is everyone, sleeping?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 9 2011, 06:09 PM~19830278
> *Where is everyone, sleeping?
> *


tell me about it!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 9 2011, 01:40 PM~19828754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2011, 02:58 PM~19828895
> *whats sup homie
> *


:cheesy: CHILLIN' CHILLIN' BRUH! uffin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2011, 03:18 PM~19829012
> *LEFTOVER TORTAS FROM YESTERDAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK OUT THE SKIN FOR MY VIRTUAL DJ PROGRAM!!!!!!!!

FUCKIN BAD ASS!!!!!!! IM NOT DONE YET :cheesy: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 9 2011, 08:39 PM~19832287
> *CHECK OUT THE SKIN FOR MY VIRTUAL DJ PROGRAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCKIN BAD ASS!!!!!!! IM NOT DONE YET :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Where's all the night shift at????


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 10 2011, 05:09 AM~19834310
> *Morning az
> *


ROGER THAT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 9 2011, 04:32 PM~19829573
> *Working on what? Your next beer?  :biggrin: J/K Homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW DID YOU KNOW


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_KILLY KILL WILL BE THERE!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

MORNING AZ


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

New Image c.c. is helping out St. Mathews raise some money for the school. It's a small show but a great cause. Free to the public. They will have food and drinks for sale all day. We just trying to do a little good for the community. Come check it out.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 10 2011, 07:38 AM~19834750
> *New Image c.c. is helping out St. Mathews raise some money for the school. It's a small show but a great cause. Free to the public. They will have food and drinks for sale all day. We just trying to do a little good for the community. Come check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 8 2011, 11:30 PM~19824285
> *IT'S OFFICIAL SAVE THE DATE HOMIES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

KC AUTO PAINTS IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING ON SATURDAY FEB 26TH FROM 9AM TO 2PM BBQ / SHOW AND SHYNE 











there will be a 5$ raffle for a a paint kit , which includes a gallon of paint gallon of reducer and a gallon of clear with hardener :cheesy: thats about a couple hundred bucks of paints :biggrin: i didnt make an actual flyer but for now this will de , come and support your local paint store 

word escobar 623 256 3373 6830 N 59th ave glendale az 85301 i hope some low lows can make it see ya there


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 08:43 AM~19835176
> *KC AUTO PAINTS IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING  ON SATURDAY  FEB 26TH  FROM 9AM TO 2PM  BBQ / SHOW AND SHYNE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 7 2011, 11:54 PM~19815648
> *damn i would be mad as hell!!!!!!!
> *


ben you would pick it up and move it! king kong!


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

LOCOS SANTAMARIA AZ :machinegun:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 09:16 AM~19835430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT MY TATA CHELIO :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 10 2011, 12:03 AM~19833463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know i want that..... i will get it too! :biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 09:00 AM~19835298
> *ben you would pick it up and move it! king kong!
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 10 2011, 06:38 AM~19834750
> *New Image c.c. is helping out St. Mathews raise some money for the school. It's a small show but a great cause. Free to the public. They will have food and drinks for sale all day. We just trying to do a little good for the community. Come check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 11:59 AM~19836468
> *
> *


change your mind? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOUND THIS.....
THOUGHT I'D SHARE.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2011, 11:07 AM~19836533
> *change your mind? :biggrin:
> *


My Niece is getting married that day.....so I cannot make it.  I really wanted to go to that show. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ANY HOMIES CRUISING TO YUMA FRIDAY NIGHT???? WE GOING FOR A CRUISE THROUGH Y-TOWN. MEET AT IN AND OUT ON 16TH STREET 8PM


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 08:43 AM~19835176
> *KC AUTO PAINTS IS HAVING A GRAND OPENING  ON SATURDAY  FEB 26TH  FROM 9AM TO 2PM  BBQ / SHOW AND SHYNE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats where I get my Paint and supplies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 02:39 PM~19837546
> *ANY HOMIES CRUISING TO YUMA FRIDAY NIGHT???? WE GOING FOR A CRUISE THROUGH Y-TOWN. MEET AT IN AND OUT ON 16TH STREET 8PM
> *


 I'm leaving chandler around 2pm


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SNEEK PEEK OF THE NEW ENGRAVED PLAQUES DONE BY JAGSTERS ....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Mr.Andres,Feb 10 2011, 07:45 AM~19834799]








[/quote]

:cheesy: CANT WAIT FOR THIS!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: IDENTITY EDITION SKIN ON MY VIRTUAL DJ PROGRAM! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 01:00 PM~19836884
> *My Niece is getting married that day.....so I cannot make it.   I really wanted to go to that show. :wow:
> *


ill drink the corona for you


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19838262
> *ill drink the corona for you
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2011, 04:25 PM~19838262
> *ill drink the corona for you
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2011, 03:23 PM~19837861
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE NEW ENGRAVED PLAQUES DONE BY JAGSTERS ....
> 
> 
> ...






nice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 9 2011, 09:19 PM~19832077
> *
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 04:03 PM~19838131
> * :cheesy: IDENTITY EDITION SKIN ON MY VIRTUAL DJ PROGRAM! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 THAT IS BAD ASS CARNAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 07:37 PM~19839557
> *:0 :0 THAT IS BAD ASS CARNAL! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRUH,,,,,,, I LIKES IT.... THATS JUST A FREE TRIAL.... A DEMO...A PUT ANOTHER QUARTER IN THE MACHINE.... IM GONA MAKE A REAL NICE ONE.

COMIN SOON.................  

DID U GET THAT WORKIN???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 10 2011, 04:25 PM~19838262
> *ill drink the corona for you
> *


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 07:42 PM~19839608
> *THANKS BRUH,,,,,,, I LIKES IT.... THATS JUST A FREE TRIAL.... A DEMO...A PUT ANOTHER QUARTER IN THE MACHINE.... IM GONA MAKE A REAL NICE ONE.
> 
> COMIN SOON.................
> ...


 NOT YET  BUT THE VIDEOS DIDN'T WORK


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 05:00 PM~19838447
> *
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP aRT :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 07:45 PM~19839645
> * NOT YET  BUT THE VIDEOS DIDN'T WORK
> *


WELL I SURE AM GLAD THEY WERE FREE :cheesy: 

I STILL GOT EM ON MY COMP..... THOSE WERE FROM LAST YEAR,, I GOT A GANG OF NEW PROGRAMS.. AND I CAN BURN IT SO THEY WILL PLAY ON UR DVD! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 07:35 PM~19839538
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY! :wave:
> *


'sup homie,sabado,sabado,sabado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 07:53 PM~19839715
> *WELL I SURE AM GLAD THEY WERE FREE :cheesy:
> 
> I STILL GOT EM ON MY COMP..... THOSE WERE FROM LAST YEAR,, I GOT A GANG OF NEW PROGRAMS.. AND I CAN BURN IT SO THEY WILL PLAY ON UR DVD! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ORALE! THAT WOULD BE KOO! ARE YOU GONNA MAKE THE YUMA TRIP ON SATURDAY?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 10 2011, 08:07 PM~19839867
> *'sup homie,sabado,sabado,sabado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QVO compita listo para el savado


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 10 2011, 08:07 PM~19839867
> *'sup homie,sabado,sabado,sabado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :h5: LET'S DO THIS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: DO YOU KNOW WHY!?!?!?!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 10 2011, 08:07 PM~19839867
> *'sup homie,sabado,sabado,sabado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QVO compita listo para el sabado


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

wassup az


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Feb 10 2011, 08:14 PM~19839941
> *QVO compita listo para el savado
> *


hey que rollo homie,ya sabes que simon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19839966
> *:yes: :yes: :h5: LET'S DO THIS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: DO YOU KNOW WHY!?!?!?!
> *


BECAUSE THATS HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19839918
> *:thumbsup: ORALE! THAT WOULD BE KOO! ARE YOU GONNA MAKE THE YUMA TRIP ON SATURDAY?
> *


thats a big 10-4 goodbuddy!
compita triple dogg dARED me and said i wudnt go dat im escared hno:
but im gonna "do it for johnny man"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 08:36 PM~19840192
> *thats a big 10-4 goodbuddy!
> compita triple dogg dARED me and said i wudnt go dat im escared hno:
> but im gonna "do it for johnny man"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 10 2011, 08:39 PM~19840216
> *:wave:
> *


what's up Justin az ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2011, 03:23 PM~19837861
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE NEW ENGRAVED PLAQUES DONE BY JAGSTERS ....
> 
> 
> ...



dam now they need a nice car to go on :cheesy:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 10 2011, 12:52 PM~19836816
> *FOUND THIS.....
> THOUGHT I'D SHARE.
> 
> ...


ME 2 !!!!



































OVER 30 YEARS .... AND NEVER NEEDED TO CHANGE OUR PLAQUE


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

whats up az side..for those of you coming to yuma on friday night and staying at hotel i will be at casino working hit me up just ask for Ricardo floor manager i will be there after 3pm.... See all the Az side homies this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 09:08 PM~19840599
> *ME 2  !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 10 2011, 08:33 PM~19840154
> *BECAUSE THATS HOW WE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 10 2011, 09:08 PM~19840606
> *whats up az side..for those of you coming to yuma on friday night and staying at hotel i will be at casino working hit me up just ask for Ricardo floor manager i will be there after 3pm.... See all the Az side homies this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


no pre party for you homie!!!! lol Ill call you when we get into to town!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:15 PM~19840684
> *no pre party for you homie!!!! lol Ill call you when we get into to town!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 08:36 PM~19840192
> *thats a big 10-4 goodbuddy!
> compita triple dogg dARED me and said i wudnt go dat im escared hno:
> but im gonna "do it for johnny man"
> ...


:thumbsup: I AM ROLLIN' UP THERE WITH COMPITA  HE WILL BE DRIVING AND I WILL BE DRANKIN' CORONAS ALL THE WAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 09:21 PM~19840760
> *:thumbsup: I AM ROLLIN' UP THERE WITH COMPITA  HE WILL BE DRIVING AND I WILL BE DRANKIN' CORONAS ALL THE WAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


DOG PISS!!!! LOL jk What time you leaving?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 10 2011, 08:08 PM~19840606
> *whats up az side..for those of you coming to yuma on friday night and staying at hotel i will be at casino working hit me up just ask for Ricardo floor manager i will be there after 3pm.... See all the Az side homies this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


Phoenix Riderz will see you on Saturday Morning


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 09:18 PM~19840726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie! You hittin up the Yuma show?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:15 PM~19840684
> *no pre party for you homie!!!! lol Ill call you when we get into to town!
> *



i know fcken sucks i was gonna try and get off early but the other manager called off so i have to stay till 11pm.... :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:15 PM~19840684
> *no pre party for you homie!!!! lol Ill call you when we get into to town!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 10 2011, 09:24 PM~19840804
> *i know fcken sucks i was gonna try and get off early but the other manager called off so i have to stay till 11pm.... :angry:
> *


AB taking his ride out saturday night?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19840786
> *DOG PISS!!!! LOL jk What time you leaving?
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: don't hate cause you have to drink water with old man Moon!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:25 PM~19840820
> *AB taking his ride out saturday night?
> *



ya ab my brother a prospect and danny i believe....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:22 PM~19840786
> *DOG PISS!!!! LOL jk What time you leaving?
> *


:angry: :twak: :biggrin:  SABADO! SABADO!! SABADO!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 09:27 PM~19840845
> *:twak:  :machinegun: don't hate cause you have to drink water with old man Moon!
> *


Mr. Moon to you Arthur! LOL What news homie!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 09:27 PM~19840845
> *:twak:  :machinegun: don't hate cause you have to drink water with old man Moon!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 what up art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Feb 10 2011, 09:14 PM~19840670]









[/quote]
this fuckin pic is super bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 09:27 PM~19840845
> *:twak:  :machinegun: don't hate cause you have to drink water with old man Moon!
> *


YOU TELL'EM AY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 10 2011, 09:27 PM~19840850
> *ya ab my brother a prospect and danny  i believe....
> *


cool want to snap some pics of it


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> quote=BigMandoAZ,Feb 10 2011, 09:14 PM~19840670]


this fuckin pic is super bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[/quote]


cuz i dont fuck around!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 09:27 PM~19840845
> *:twak:  :machinegun: don't hate cause you have to drink water with old man Moon!
> *


 :0


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:24 PM~19840803
> *Whats up homie! You hittin up the Yuma show?
> *


Thats a big negative joyrider...wanted to but its my ladys birthday...but my wife should be there ..luna said he would keep her company


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> this fuckin pic is super bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cuz i dont fuck around! 
[/quote]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19840920
> *Thats a big negative joyrider...wanted to but its my ladys birthday...but my wife should be there ..luna said he would keep her company
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: He goes to bed at 8pm sharp, hope she got friends to hang out with the rest of the night!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19840920
> *Thats a big negative joyrider...wanted to but its my ladys birthday...but my wife should be there ..luna said he would keep her company
> *


 :biggrin: 
oh yeah i member,,, the great escape!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:33 PM~19840933
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: He goes to bed at 8pm sharp, hope she got friends to hang out with the rest of the night!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=PHOENIX PRIME C.C.,Feb 10 2011, 09:08 PM~19840599]
ME 2 !!!!



































OVER 30 YEARS .... AND NEVER NEEDED TO CHANGE OUR PLAQUE
[/quote]


 this ride is to dam clean!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:33 PM~19840933
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: He goes to bed at 8pm sharp, hope she got friends to hang out with the rest of the night!
> *











ya she always has 6 to 18 of them around her :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:28 PM~19840875
> * MRS.  Moon to you Arthur! LOL What news homie!
> *


:cheesy: :drama: :drama:  FIXED!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well im outta here!!!
everybody thats leavin tomorrow,,,,be safe on that road!!!!

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 09:39 PM~19841026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM A FRIEND IN NEED !QUE NO!!!

LATER CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C.+Feb 10 2011, 09:39 PM~19841026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> quote=PHOENIX PRIME C.C.,Feb 10 2011, 09:08 PM~19840599]
> ME 2 !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 this ride is to dam clean!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:
[/quote]
is ok ...for not beeing part of the fastest growing car club in the nation


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 09:40 PM~19841036
> *:cheesy: :drama: :drama:  FIXED!
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEHOW I FEEL LIKE THIS ONE GONNA COME BACK TO ME IN THE FORM OF A...........




FINE ! FINE! FINE! FINE!


THANKS ALOT MANDO! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19841070
> *SOMEHOW I FEEL LIKE THIS ONE GONNA COME BACK TO ME IN THE FOR OF A...........
> FINE ! FINE! FINE! FINE!
> THANKS ALOT MANDO! :cheesy:
> *


luna gonna pull your homie card and prospect card


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19841080
> *luna gonna pull your homie card and prospect card
> *


I KNEW IT! :banghead: 


















WAIT FOR IT..........................



















ALRATO AZ -SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 09:42 PM~19841070
> *SOMEHOW I FEEL LIKE THIS ONE GONNA COME BACK TO ME IN THE FORM OF A...........
> FINE ! FINE! FINE! FINE!
> THANKS ALOT MANDO! :cheesy:
> *


:no: YOU GOTTA REMEMBER  I ORIGINALLY TOOK THAT PIC SO YOU SHOULD BE KOO! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 09:45 PM~19841114
> *:no: YOU GOTTA REMEMBER  I ORIGINALLY TOOK THAT PIC SO YOU SHOULD BE KOO! :biggrin:
> *


OH NO CHET!!!! :cheesy: 
AND YOU DIDNT GET IT FROM ME


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19841080
> *luna gonna pull your homie card and prospect card
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 10 2011, 09:46 PM~19841127
> *OH NO CHET!!!! :cheesy:
> AND YOU DIDNT GET IT FROM ME
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave: :wave: PHOENIX PRIME C.C., unity1963, Knightstalker, HOE81, 1968custom, jachavez22, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Feb 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19841251
> *:wave:  :wave: PHOENIX PRIME C.C., unity1963, Knightstalker, HOE81, 1968custom, jachavez22, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS KRACKIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 10 2011, 09:58 PM~19841268
> *WUTS KRACKIN
> *


just chekking what up before i crash out gotta be up earlt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 10 2011, 08:28 PM~19840875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'sup Homie


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Sup Homie!
'sup Homie 
[/quote]
THIRSTY THURSDAY... SIPPIIN ON SUM BRASS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Sup Homie!
> 'sup Homie


THIRSTY THURSDAY... SIPPIIN ON SUM BRASS
[/quote]
Tomorrow as soon as I get outta work.......gonna throw back some cold ones and get the ride ready :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 09:16 AM~19835430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hermans caddy


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19840404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 9 2011, 03:33 PM~19829132
> *WHATS UP BIG PERM
> *


whats crackin???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 9 2011, 03:35 PM~19829144
> *
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 9 2011, 08:15 PM~19831526
> *:cheesy: CHILLIN' CHILLIN' BRUH! uffin:
> *



damn im gonna miss out on saturday!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Feb 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19831560
> *uffin:
> *



toda madre in the house!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 09:00 AM~19835298
> *ben you would pick it up and move it! king kong!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 09:20 AM~19835462
> *LOOK AT MY TATA CHELIO :roflmao:
> *



great grampa!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 09:40 PM~19841036
> *:cheesy: :drama: :drama:  FIXED!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


dam this vato! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 11 2011, 01:56 AM~19842793
> *dam this vato! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 11 2011, 01:58 AM~19842795
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: you made it


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 11 2011, 02:03 AM~19842802
> *:h5:  :h5: you made it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 11 2011, 02:07 AM~19842811
> *sup OG
> *



what up :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 10 2011, 01:00 PM~19836884
> *My Niece is getting married that day.....so I cannot make it.   I really wanted to go to that show. :wow:
> *


GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 05:24 AM~19843019
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


Morning mike


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 11 2011, 01:56 AM~19842793
> *dam this vato! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 11 2011, 05:24 AM~19843019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



early birds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2011, 09:40 PM~19841036
> *:cheesy: :drama: :drama:  FIXED!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this pic is gonna haunt Al for the rest of his life :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 11 2011, 01:12 AM~19842646
> *
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Feb 11 2011, 02:07 AM~19842811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>

Well it's gonna be a great weekend for Arizona! With 3 Magazines hitting the state in one weekend! With professional photographers and models from all over coming out to both shows.....
It will be a perfect weekend for a photoshoot!_ :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67+Feb 11 2011, 01:56 AM~19842793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you ready ben hno: hno: hno: 

junity in the house


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-sn...5_6844097_n.jpg 
Art of Noize Presents Bring the Noize 2011 brought to you by AirBagit.com is coming February 13 2011
The Bring the Noize car show will be returning again with vehicles showing on the pristine grass fields of Victory Lane Sports Park in Glendale, AZ. This year we have teamed up with AirBagit.com to do our best to offer a premier show with over 100 awards and one of the most extensive raffles to be offered in the history of our sho...w. This is one of the MUST ATTEND shows of the year! Relax at the ONSITE BAR AND GRILL overlooking the show, play some volleyball, or enjoy one of the many other activities going on. Each year we continue to grow our event. Check out our previous year's results page to see how the show has grown. The event is covered in numerous print and online magazines.

Show shirts designed by Surface Art will also be sold onsite, so be sure to bring a little extra cash to take home one of your own.

If your company is interested in being a Sponsor of a portion of the event and / or being a vendor check out our website Artofnoize.com

Contact Aaron at [email protected]. We will again have vending spaces available as well. But sign up early as we sold out last year.

(602) 628-7598

NO outside Alcohol is allowed They will be searching coolers and taking all alcohol. If you wish to drink, alcohol will be sold on site. If outside alcohol is found the park will stop the event and not let us use it again.


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Feb 11 2011, 05:51 AM~19843063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why waist your life sleeping! :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 09:41 AM~19844055
> *It can't haunt him if he likes it!
> *


TRUE DAT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME MOTIVATED THE HOMIES EVEN MORE TO FIX UP THEIR RIDES. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER WITHOUT YOU.
THANK YOU! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 11 2011, 11:02 AM~19844645
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME MOTIVATED THE HOMIES EVEN MORE TO FIX UP THEIR RIDES. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE BETTER WITHOUT YOU.
> THANK YOU! :cheesy:
> *


HOW IS THAT?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

whos headed out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

from the shows thread!!!!!!!!
CHECK OUT WHAT WILL BE IN ALL MEDIA PRESS IN YUMA.......

Cocopah Casino’s Dreams to Reality Car Show to Benefit Local Athletic Program



United Dreams a local car club and Cocopah Casino have combined forces to launch SUPERSHOW 2 “ Battle of the Best” Dreams to Reality Car Show!

Admission is just $5 and a portion of the proceeds go to benefit the Yuma District One Athletic Program. With $3,000 in prizes for an epic Car Hop Battle …this Car Show promises the regions best cars, trucks and tricked out rides in the Desert Southwest!



United Dreams was created when popular local car clubs joined forces to create the Dreams to Reality Car Show. This year the organizers are using the net proceeds to support the Yuma School District One Athletic Program general athletic fund. The Dreams to Reality Car Show will he held this Saturday February 12th from 11AM to 5PM at Cocopah Casino. 



Car clubs from as far away as Fresno CA & Las Vegas NV will participate. The ‘Car Hop Battle’ with $3,000 in prize money is drawing registrations from some of the biggest names in Car Hop Competitions like Spirit Car Club from Phoenix AZ, Good Times Car Cub from San Diego and local Coronado Customs.



Cocopah Casino is a premiere entertainment destination for winter visitors and locals alike with over 500 slot machines, Blackjack and monthly promotions for cash, prizes, fun & excitement 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. 



:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 12:14 PM~19845184
> *whos headed out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> from the shows thread!!!!!!!!
> ...


WHATS UP ART?


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Let's not forget this!!! Coming in a month! Bring your Family, Rides, Canopies and come have some fun. You don't have to play Horseshoes, just come out and chill!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 12:41 PM~19845408
> *WHATS UP ART?
> *


just here at work brotha!!!
whats crackalackin wit my UNITY brudda!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Polish Divorce
A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl. 
Although his English was far from perfect, they got along very well. 
One day he rushed into a lawyer's office 
and asked him if he could arrange a divorce for him. 
The lawyer said that getting a divorce would depend on the circumstances, and asked him the following questions: 
Have you any grounds? 
Yes, an acre and half and nice little home. 

No, I mean what is the foundation of this case? 
It made of concrete. 

I don't think you understand. Does either of you have a real grudge? 
No, we have carport, and not need one. 

I mean what are your relations like? 
All my relations still in Poland . 

Is there any infidelity in your marriage? 
We have hi-fidelity stereo and good DVD player. 

Does your wife beat you up? 
No, I always up before her. 

Is your wife a nagger? 
No, she white. 

Why do you want this divorce? 
She going to kill me. 

What makes you think that? 
I got proof. 

What kind of proof? 

She going to poison me. She buy a bottle at drugstore and put on shelf in bathroom. I can read English pretty good, and it say: 



POLISH REMOVER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 12:41 PM~19845408
> *WHATS UP ART?
> *


some music for you mikee!
      




  


shit i like! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
some music for you mikee!
      




  
shit i like! :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
some music for you mikee!
      




  
shit i like! :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 01:06 PM~19845643]
quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
some music for you mikee!
      




  
shit i like! :wow:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 01:06 PM~19845643]
> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
> some music for you mikee!
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]

some funny shit but its true!!!



"DAMN SHAME THEY DONT MAKE﻿ MUSIC LIKE THIS NO MORE NOW ALL WE GOT IS CRANK THAT BATMAN.. SUPERMAN..JERKIN.. ARAB MONEY LOL MUSIC IS A JOKE COMPARED TO THE 90'S EARLY 2000'S"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
some music for you mikee!
      




  
shit i like! :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
> some music for you mikee!
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
> some music for you mikee!
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 01:21 PM~19845759]
quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
some music for you mikee!
      




  
shit i like! :wow:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 01:21 PM~19845759]
> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
> some music for you mikee!
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: this was the jam to play with a tender!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 01:21 PM~19845759]
> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19845585]
> some music for you mikee!
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 01:29 PM~19845829]
  ya i know this is a lowrider :happysad: thread!!!!!!!!










wait for it..........wait for it.....................














 





[/quote]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC Gettin ready to roll out in a minute!

Representing the OG AZ SIDE!!!!

You all be safe and have fun this weekend....we will!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 11 2011, 12:41 PM~19845937
> *IDENTITY CC Gettin ready to roll out in a minute!
> 
> Representing the OG AZ SIDE!!!!
> ...


really? Are you proud of yourself? :uh: j/k Have a safe trip, see you manana!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 11 2011, 12:41 PM~19845937
> *IDENTITY CC Gettin ready to roll out in a minute!
> 
> Representing the OG AZ SIDE!!!!
> ...


really? Are you proud of yourself? :uh: j/k Have a safe trip, see you manana!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 11 2011, 01:41 PM~19845937
> *IDENTITY CC Gettin ready to roll out in a minute!
> 
> Representing the OG AZ SIDE!!!!
> ...


be safe on that rode!!! :happysad: 
well see you manana!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 11 2011, 01:50 PM~19845998
> *really?  Are you proud of yourself? :uh:  j/k  Have a safe trip, see you manana!
> *


when are the riderz leaving??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:15 PM~19846120]




[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:16 PM~19846128]
quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:15 PM~19846120]




[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:18 PM~19846141]
quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:16 PM~19846128]
quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:15 PM~19846120]




[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:18 PM~19846141]
> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:16 PM~19846128]
> quote=ART LOKS,Feb 11 2011, 02:15 PM~19846120]


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

LYRICS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 12:53 PM~19845527
> *The Polish Divorce
> A Polish man moved to the USA and married an American girl.
> Although his English was far from perfect, they got along very well.
> ...


 ........................that's some funny shit bro funny funny shit bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 11 2011, 03:17 PM~19846469
> *........................that's some funny shit bro funny funny shit bro
> *


  and thats the truth NAGGA! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 10:02 PM~19815229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 11 2011, 03:20 PM~19846484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........................that's some funny shit bro funny funny shit bro 





hey midnite you asked about limewire... 

http://cabos.en.softonic.com/

check this out...............now this right here...that's some funny shit bro funny funny !!

i dont think you need it anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 12:52 PM~19845517
> *just here at work brotha!!!
> whats crackalackin wit my UNITY brudda!
> *


FUCKIN CRAZY BIZZY AT WORK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 03:29 PM~19846544
> *FUCKIN CRAZY BIZZY AT WORK
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, ARIZA70, MY85TOY PHX AZ, dodgers_fan, Knightstalker, smiley602, unity_mike, LowIndyd, G_KRALY


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 08:34 AM~19843624
> *q vo pinche cjillango  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> non sleepig ass muuuufukas :biggrin:
> ...


Sup homie


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> I hear someone has a super clean engine :biggrin:
> nothing special


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 01:29 PM~19845829
> *:biggrin: this was the jam to play with a tender!
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard this track before...and surely not one to get with a tender with..come on Art, there's better jams than that :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Feb 11 2011, 12:44 PM~19845442
> *Let's not forget this!!! Coming in a month! Bring your Family, Rides, Canopies and come have some fun. You don't have to play Horseshoes, just come out and chill!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 11 2011, 04:24 PM~19846885
> *I never heard this track before...and surely not one to get with a tender with..come on Art, there's better jams than that :biggrin:
> *


when she acting a fool she need to be told!


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

40 miles to yuma. We need more beer!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 11 2011, 03:59 PM~19846718
> *Sup homie
> *



q vo pinche paysa :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 11 2011, 04:37 PM~19846995
> *40 miles to yuma. We need more beer!!!!!
> *


damn save me one bro!!! ill bee there in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 11 2011, 04:37 PM~19846995
> *40 miles to yuma. We need more beer!!!!!
> *


COME BACK I HAVE PLENTY IN MY FRIDGE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 04:40 PM~19847023
> *q vo pinche  paysa  :biggrin:
> *


danny some pinche piasa is supposed to call you bout painting a big blazer.... he my vecino!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > I hear someone has a super clean engine :biggrin:
> > nothing special
> 
> 
> :biggrin: JA RITE HOLMES


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 04:40 PM~19847023
> *q vo pinche  paysa  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU DOWN FOR SOME BEERS FOOL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 04:43 PM~19847047
> *danny some pinche piasa is supposed to call you bout painting a big blazer.... he my vecino!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



sweet :cheesy: hit me up on my cell foo , few questions


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 04:44 PM~19847054
> *ARE YOU DOWN FOR SOME BEERS FOOL
> *


as long as you buy , im broke now  stupid shop :happysad: psyke lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 04:53 PM~19847148
> *as long as you buy , im broke now   stupid shop  :happysad:  psyke lets do this  :biggrin:
> *


ILL HIT YOU UP IN A LIL BIT WHEN IM OUTSKIIIS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 11 2011, 04:54 PM~19847157
> *ILL HIT YOU UP IN A LIL BIT WHEN IM OUTSKIIIS
> *



but make sure your lady dont see you so you can come drink with me :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 11 2011, 12:51 PM~19846004
> *be safe on that rode!!!  :happysad:
> well see you manana!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Tommorrow morning!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

[/quote]

some funny shit but its true!!!

"DAMN SHAME THEY DONT MAKE﻿ MUSIC LIKE THIS NO MORE NOW ALL WE GOT IS CRANK THAT BATMAN.. SUPERMAN..JERKIN.. ARAB MONEY LOL MUSIC IS A JOKE COMPARED TO THE 90'S EARLY 2000'S"
[/quote]
agreed, I was bumping some Eric B. and Rakim earlier.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 07:30 PM~19848132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: bad azz hopper homie :biggrin: 
so fresh and so so so clean :thumbsup: x64


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 11 2011, 07:14 PM~19848020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz video :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 11 2011, 06:17 PM~19847646
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice 64 i seen it on rollin video :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up AZ side anyone know where the best deal on some tires is :dunno:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Feb 11 2011, 08:14 PM~19848422
> *What up AZ side anyone know where the best deal on some tires is :dunno:
> *


what size ?


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY+Feb 11 2011, 08:14 PM~19848422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 155-80-13


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Feb 11 2011, 08:14 PM~19848422
> *What up AZ side anyone know where the best deal on some tires is :dunno:
> *


602 434 6530 hit me up bro I have some.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


_And one more thing.....
we don't think we're better than any other car clubs. Don't get me wrong i'am not saying you do or anyone else does but we feel we're all equals.......FAMILIA! Plus we don't just promote our club we promote everyone!
God Bless.....</span>_


----------



## Monte Mike 13 (May 5, 2008)

just moved to yuma this past monday and dont know a soul out here. trying to find some 14s that i can throw on my 95 fleetwood. also just tryin to find the lowriders out here. ill be at the united dreams show tomorrow if anyone can/wants to help me out. ill be the guero walking around in the tru family cc shirt.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*TO ALL MY HOMIES IN YUMA FOR THE SHOW AND THE ONES LEAVING IN THE MORNING BE SAFE OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN  *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 11 2011, 09:12 PM~19848902
> *And one more thing.....
> we don't think we're better than any other car clubs. Don't get me wrong i'am not saying you do or anyone else does but we feel we're all equals.......FAMILIA! Plus we don't just promote our club we promote everyone!
> God Bless.....</span>
> *





Is hector applying for a job ?? or did someone in here piss him off ??? LOL !!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 09:41 PM~19849178
> *Is hector applying for a job ??  or did someone in here piss him off ???  LOL !!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 07:30 PM~19848132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

And one more thing.....
we don't think we're better than any other car clubs. Don't get me wrong i'am not saying you do or anyone else does but we feel we're all equals.......FAMILIA! Plus we don't just promote our club we promote everyone!
God Bless.....[/i] 
 well said homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 09:41 PM~19849178
> *Is hector applying for a job ??  or did someone in here piss him off ???  LOL !!
> *


He was trying to say we don't have any nice cars so i proved him wrong. We got some bad ass rides homie.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2011, 02:17 AM~19825037
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 9 2011, 02:12 AM~19825022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMNNN :0 
Can i get a pitcher please :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19849335
> *He was trying to say we don't have any nice cars so i proved him wrong. We got some bad ass rides homie.
> *



Okay ??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19849340
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 09:07 PM~19840588
> *dam now they need a nice car to go on  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :drama: :drama: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey chawps put it in your car lol :biggrin: j/k hector it is a bad ass plaque tho :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 11 2011, 10:52 PM~19849769
> *Hey chawps put it in your car lol :biggrin: j/k hector it is a bad ass plaque tho :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What is good az side


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave: Man its fucking friendly up in this place :h5:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 07:30 PM~19848132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Bro bad ass ride I remember when me and my carnal did the interior on this car at my bros shop named duran,duran . BIG PROPS HOMIE ON THE BAD ASS RIDE can't wait to c it hopping again


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda ben ke rollo con el pollo dijo el gallo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 08:34 AM~19843624
> *are you ready ben hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> *



fa sho my *****!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 11 2011, 10:58 PM~19849813
> *:wave:  Man its fucking friendly up in this place  :h5:
> *


:werd: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

For those who r going to the yuma show have fum becare full and take lots of pics and we c use when use get back to PHX


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 11 2011, 10:58 PM~19849813
> *:wave:  Man its fucking friendly up in this place  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice rides but they still missing something........CHROME! :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up bro team blow me u guys not going to yuma bro they need sum hopper bro


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 12 2011, 01:44 AM~19850678
> *Nice rides but they still missing something........CHROME! :biggrin:
> *


i feel it


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Feb 11 2011, 09:12 PM~19848902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: i said the plaque needs a nice car to go on now :dunno: i never said the plaque looks bettter then the cars  very nice looking plaque though , you cant take everything to heart


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2011, 07:05 AM~19851089
> *Morning az
> *



:cheesy: :wave: como la vez paysa :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up chawps what up az good luck to the az clubs in yuma


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up mike have you talked to your boys about the deal


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 11 2011, 09:12 PM~19848902
> *And one more thing.....
> we don't think we're better than any other car clubs. Don't get me wrong i'am not saying you do or anyone else does but we feel we're all equals.......FAMILIA! Plus we don't just promote our club we promote everyone!
> God Bless.....</span>
> *


YOU GUYS BEEN AROUND FOR A GRIP! MY CUZ WAS IN YOUR CLUB LIKE 10 YEARS AGO!
EVERY COUPLE OF MONTHS YOU GUYS HAVE A NEW SET OF MEMBERS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 12 2011, 08:43 AM~19851442
> *What up mike have you talked to your boys about the deal
> *


IM WORKING ON IT! IVE BEEN REAL BUSY LATELY IM GONNA GET ON IT THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: azmobn06

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2011, 08:44 AM~19851443
> *YOU GUYS BEEN AROUND FOR A GRIP! MY CUZ WAS IN YOUR CLUB LIKE 10 YEARS AGO!
> EVERY COUPLE OF MONTHS YOU GUYS HAVE A NEW SET OF MEMBERS!
> *



BIG AZ FAMILIA!!!!!![/i]


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2011, 08:12 AM~19851308
> *:dunno:  i said the plaque needs a nice car to go on now :dunno:  i never said the plaque looks bettter then the cars    very nice looking plaque though , you cant take everything to heart
> *


 :0 this guy always talking chet fukn chumps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2011, 09:56 AM~19851753
> *First of all i want to thank everyone who contacted me on this issue and basically said you had our backs.
> 
> *


FIRST OF ALL HECTOR IF YOU GO BACK TO THE POST WHERE CHAWPS SAID "NOW IT NEEDS A NICE CAR TO GO ON" THAT DID NOT SAY YOU GUYS DIDNT HAVE ANY NICE CARS...... I KNOW CHAWPS DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE OR CLUBS LIKE THAT...... A PLAQUE THAT NICE NEED S A NICE CAR TO GO ON SO PICK THE NICEST CARS FROM YOUR CLUB AND PUT THEM ON THERE.... STOP BEING A BIG FUCKIN CRYBABY DRAMA QUEEN AND REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT HE PUT..... NOBODY REALL CARES ABOUT YOUR ADDICTION AND ALL THAT SHIT, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE TO BETTER YOUR LIFE AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS AND MAKE A BIG THING WHICH IS NOW "LOWRIDER STYLE"....... YOU ALWAYS SEEM TO TAKE THINGS NEGATIVE INSTED OF POSITIVE....... I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR ALOT OF GUYS IN YOUR CLUB BECAUSE THEY SHOW ALOT OF RESPECT BACK.... CHILL OUT ALREADY, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19852286
> *FIRST OF ALL HECTOR IF YOU GO BACK TO THE POST WHERE CHAWPS SAID "NOW IT NEEDS A NICE CAR TO GO ON"  THAT DID NOT SAY YOU GUYS DIDNT HAVE ANY NICE CARS......  I KNOW CHAWPS DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE OR CLUBS LIKE THAT......  A PLAQUE THAT NICE NEED S A NICE CAR TO GO ON SO PICK THE NICEST CARS FROM YOUR CLUB AND PUT THEM ON THERE.... STOP BEING A BIG FUCKIN CRYBABY DRAMA QUEEN AND REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT HE PUT.....  NOBODY REALL CARES ABOUT YOUR ADDICTION AND ALL THAT SHIT, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE TO BETTER YOUR LIFE AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS AND MAKE A BIG THING WHICH IS NOW "LOWRIDER STYLE"....... YOU ALWAYS SEEM TO TAKE THINGS NEGATIVE INSTED OF POSITIVE.......  I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR ALOT OF GUYS IN YOUR CLUB BECAUSE THEY SHOW ALOT OF RESPECT BACK....  CHILL OUT ALREADY, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 12 2011, 11:54 AM~19852297
> *
> *


WELL IM OFF TO TONY'S WEDDING!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 11 2011, 09:12 PM~19848902
> *And one more thing.....
> we don't think we're better than any other car clubs. Don't get me wrong i'am not saying you do or anyone else does but we feel we're all equals.......FAMILIA! Plus we don't just promote our club we promote everyone!
> God Bless.....</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Feb 11 2011, 04:14 PM~19846817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

CAN WE PUT A "LOWRIDER STYLE" PLAQUE ON THIS???????........I THINK ITS READY FOR ONE!!!!!!!......












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 12 2011, 12:34 PM~19852503
> *CAN WE PUT A "LOWRIDER STYLE" PLAQUE ON THIS???????........I THINK ITS READY FOR ONE!!!!!!!......
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I LOVE U BRO! NO ****!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Feb 12 2011, 12:15 PM~19852386
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19852286
> *FIRST OF ALL HECTOR IF YOU GO BACK TO THE POST WHERE CHAWPS SAID "NOW IT NEEDS A NICE CAR TO GO ON"  THAT DID NOT SAY YOU GUYS DIDNT HAVE ANY NICE CARS......  I KNOW CHAWPS DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE OR CLUBS LIKE THAT......  A PLAQUE THAT NICE NEED S A NICE CAR TO GO ON SO PICK THE NICEST CARS FROM YOUR CLUB AND PUT THEM ON THERE.... STOP BEING A BIG FUCKIN CRYBABY DRAMA QUEEN AND REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT HE PUT.....  NOBODY REALL CARES ABOUT YOUR ADDICTION AND ALL THAT SHIT, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE TO BETTER YOUR LIFE AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS AND MAKE A BIG THING WHICH IS NOW "LOWRIDER STYLE"....... YOU ALWAYS SEEM TO TAKE THINGS NEGATIVE INSTED OF POSITIVE.......  I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR ALOT OF GUYS IN YOUR CLUB BECAUSE THEY SHOW ALOT OF RESPECT BACK....  CHILL OUT ALREADY, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK HOMIE! I WASN'T DA ONLY ONE WHO SAW IT THAT WAY! AND HE GOT ALOT OF GIGGLES AN SMILES OUT OUT THAT COMMENT. YOU NEED TO READ AHEAD. AGAIN U ALWAYS GOT TO SAY SOMETHING STUPID! CLOWN! LOL! BUT UR U AND U CANT HELP IT. I STILL LUV UR FAT ASS THOUGH! NO ****! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19852286
> *FIRST OF ALL HECTOR IF YOU GO BACK TO THE POST WHERE CHAWPS SAID "NOW IT NEEDS A NICE CAR TO GO ON"  THAT DID NOT SAY YOU GUYS DIDNT HAVE ANY NICE CARS......  I KNOW CHAWPS DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE OR CLUBS LIKE THAT......  A PLAQUE THAT NICE NEED S A NICE CAR TO GO ON SO PICK THE NICEST CARS FROM YOUR CLUB AND PUT THEM ON THERE.... STOP BEING A BIG FUCKIN CRYBABY DRAMA QUEEN AND REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT HE PUT.....  NOBODY REALL CARES ABOUT YOUR ADDICTION AND ALL THAT SHIT, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE TO BETTER YOUR LIFE AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS AND MAKE A BIG THING WHICH IS NOW "LOWRIDER STYLE"....... YOU ALWAYS SEEM TO TAKE THINGS NEGATIVE INSTED OF POSITIVE.......  I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR ALOT OF GUYS IN YOUR CLUB BECAUSE THEY SHOW ALOT OF RESPECT BACK....  CHILL OUT ALREADY, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Here we go again :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2011, 08:13 AM~19851324
> *:cheesy:  :wave:  como la vez  paysa  :biggrin:
> *


Mandalo a verganzitos o vergalavizion


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup hoe


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2011, 09:56 AM~19851753
> *
> BIG AZ FAMILIA!!!!!![/i]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Feb 12 2011, 12:10 PM~19852359
> *
> *


whats up tony?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2011, 12:12 PM~19852667
> *Here we go again :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *



WHERE'S JUSTIN?????....I RATHER READ HIS PINCHI NOVELAS THEN TO SEE THE HOMIES FIGHTING OVER STUPID SHIT........NEXT THING YOU KNOW, THEY GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO HAS THE PRETTIEST AND SEXIEST "PANTIES"........


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 12 2011, 04:02 PM~19853401
> *WHERE'S JUSTIN?????....I RATHER READ HIS PINCHI NOVELAS THEN TO SEE THE HOMIES FIGHTING OVER STUPID SHIT........NEXT THING YOU KNOW, THEY GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO HAS THE PRETTIEST AND SEXIEST "PANTIES"........
> *



:naughty:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 12 2011, 04:02 PM~19853401
> *WHERE'S JUSTIN?????....I RATHER READ HIS PINCHI NOVELAS THEN TO SEE THE HOMIES FIGHTING OVER STUPID SHIT........NEXT THING YOU KNOW, THEY GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO HAS THE PRETTIEST AND SEXIEST "PANTIES"........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 08:34 AM~19843624
> *q vo pinche cjillango  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> non sleepig ass muuuufukas :biggrin:
> ...


Aqui wachando nomas, esta madre esta mas divertida que wachin' t.v.
How's everythin' at the shop?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2011, 01:21 PM~19852703
> *Sup hoe
> *


not shit homie just getting high


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2011, 09:56 AM~19851753
> *
> BIG AZ FAMILIA!!!!!![/i]
> *










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2011, 12:54 PM~19852594
> *LOOK HOMIE! I WASN'T DA ONLY ONE WHO SAW IT THAT WAY! AND HE GOT ALOT OF GIGGLES AN SMILES OUT OUT THAT COMMENT. YOU NEED TO READ AHEAD. AGAIN U ALWAYS GOT TO SAY SOMETHING STUPID! CLOWN! LOL! BUT UR U AND U CANT HELP IT. I STILL LUV UR FAT ASS THOUGH! NO ****! :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you Hector! Your the clown! Dont call my homie a clown! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2011, 07:19 PM~19854289
> *Fuck you Hector! Your the clown!  Dont call my homie a clown! :biggrin:
> *


I love you too. There's enough to around. No ****!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 12 2011, 07:02 PM~19854186
> *not shit homie just getting high
> *


where you be homie ill rather smoke then read this shit :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 12 2011, 07:19 PM~19854289
> *Fuck you Hector! Your the clown!  Dont call my homie a clown! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :drama: :rant: :rant:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2011, 01:12 PM~19852667
> *Here we go again :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2011, 01:15 PM~19852680
> *Mandalo a verganzitos o vergalavizion
> *


x81 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: piripipipiiii!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And yes we've around since 1995 but we broke up the first time cuz i got addicted to cocaine and dropped the club. In 2002 i got out of rehab with some clean time and started it up again. This is time your talking about. But i met this hyna at a AA meeting and we feel in love....then she relaspe. I stuck by her and relaspe later. :uh: During this time we split up and went from 23 members to 6. Three clubs came out of that split up. But i got busted for sales and the club cease to exit.
> When i got out and i vowed to start over. This was gonna be a New Lowrider Style. New Plaque design everything! New shirts! New banner! New set up fees. :uh:
> So it was if i started a NEW club. So we're 3 years old now. As for going through new members all the time. Its part of the process. And we got plenty of og member who've been in the club from the beginning.[/i]
> 
> :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 12 2011, 08:05 PM~19854554
> *where you be homie ill rather smoke then read this shit  :uh:
> *


at my house chillin doin my thang how u doin homie ? :420: :420:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 12 2011, 04:02 PM~19853401
> *WHERE'S JUSTIN?????....I RATHER READ HIS PINCHI NOVELAS THEN TO SEE THE HOMIES FIGHTING OVER STUPID SHIT........NEXT THING YOU KNOW, THEY GONNA BE FIGHTING OVER WHO HAS THE PRETTIEST AND SEXIEST "PANTIES"........
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 11 2011, 11:00 PM~19849824
> *Bro bad ass ride I remember when me and my carnal did the interior on this car at my bros shop named duran,duran . BIG PROPS HOMIE ON THE BAD ASS RIDE can't wait to c it hopping again
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19852286
> *FIRST OF ALL HECTOR IF YOU GO BACK TO THE POST WHERE CHAWPS SAID "NOW IT NEEDS A NICE CAR TO GO ON"  THAT DID NOT SAY YOU GUYS DIDNT HAVE ANY NICE CARS......  I KNOW CHAWPS DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE OR CLUBS LIKE THAT......  A PLAQUE THAT NICE NEED S A NICE CAR TO GO ON SO PICK THE NICEST CARS FROM YOUR CLUB AND PUT THEM ON THERE.... STOP BEING A BIG FUCKIN CRYBABY DRAMA QUEEN AND REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT HE PUT.....  NOBODY REALL CARES ABOUT YOUR ADDICTION AND ALL THAT SHIT, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE TO BETTER YOUR LIFE AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS AND MAKE A BIG THING WHICH IS NOW "LOWRIDER STYLE"....... YOU ALWAYS SEEM TO TAKE THINGS NEGATIVE INSTED OF POSITIVE.......  I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR ALOT OF GUYS IN YOUR CLUB BECAUSE THEY SHOW ALOT OF RESPECT BACK....  CHILL OUT ALREADY, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:rofl: I say Gott - Daaaaammmmm!!!! das club unity !! Oh shit another
beer for mike !!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

team blow me getting to the casino today... good turn out lots of people lots of drunk people lol good times homies


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 12 2011, 01:41 PM~19852794
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2011, 12:54 PM~19852594
> *LOOK HOMIE! I WASN'T DA ONLY ONE WHO SAW IT THAT WAY! AND HE GOT ALOT OF GIGGLES AN SMILES OUT OUT THAT COMMENT. YOU NEED TO READ AHEAD. AGAIN U ALWAYS GOT TO SAY SOMETHING STUPID! CLOWN! LOL! BUT UR U AND U CANT HELP IT. I STILL LUV UR FAT ASS THOUGH! NO ****! :biggrin:
> *



Jajajajajajaja homie I just say what I feel and I appreciate you insulting me the nice way so I'm going to do the same..... I love you too bitch ass *****!!! Lol lol. (No ****)


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin: I Need The Side Moldings For Both Quarters For A 68 Impala PM ME If You Have Any :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 12 2011, 09:09 PM~19854953
> *at my house chillin doin my thang how u doin homie ? :420:  :420:
> *


just chillin carnal just workin oin the ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 12 2011, 10:53 PM~19855729
> *just chillin carnal just workin oin the ride!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD 2 HERE YA AM DOIN THE SAME CHIT OVER HERE HOMIE MAY IS ON ITTS WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 12 2011, 10:56 PM~19855752
> *GOOD 2 HERE YA AM DOIN THE SAME CHIT OVER HERE HOMIE MAY IS ON ITTS WAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I dont thimk am going to make it ese the rag getting a full make over engine swap y todo :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The party is fucking jumping here at the casino!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Anybody know wat time is the show manana for the kids drug thing and who's all going


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 12 2011, 11:32 PM~19855980
> *The party is fucking jumping here at the casino!!!
> *




Lets see some pics. :cheesy:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 12 2011, 11:32 PM~19855980
> *The party is fucking jumping here at the casino!!!
> *


mando do you remember when i said ok heres the plan ? lol please tell me you got them pics for me ? :nicoderm: .....
i bet its is jumping shiiiit when i left they said $1 beers in the casino


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

im sure al is out for the count ! he was in the beer garden all day :420: :420: 
good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Is everybody having fun in yuma? Damn I wish I couldve gone.... What's up mando post some pics homie for those of us that couldn't make it!!!!!! Lol


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 


TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ON THIS TREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 12 2011, 10:28 PM~19855552
> *
> *


Que pasa roger how's the family


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 11 2011, 09:41 PM~19849178
> *Is hector applying for a job ??  or did someone in here piss him off ???  LOL !!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

*OK HOMIES I COMMENT ON THIS COMMENT ABOVE AND I GOT THIS IN MY PM FROM HECTOR Please don't egg on this type of behavior. Disrespecting a club in that way is wrong. Your a OG you know better than that. 

BY PUTTING SMILEY FACES WTF HECTOR WELL THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY ON THE MATTER I DID NOT DISRESPECT NO ONE AND IF ANYONE IS DISRESPECTING A CLUB IT IS YOU WITH ALL THE DRAMA YOU BE BRING YOUR CLUBS!! YES I AM AN OG SO DON'T FORGET THAT AND I AM NOT A WOMAN TO TAKE THINGS LIKELY SO RESPECT HOMIE!! 
*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 13 2011, 12:43 AM~19856377
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ON THIS TREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HELL YEAH AND NOW I GOT PUT INTO IT  IT'S COOL CAUSE I CAN HANDLE MINES :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Is it me or is our thred becomin a novela ......justin come out and play and no **** play lol. But I think some should put sum tortas on here lol g-nite az and c u all that shows up to 23ave gig


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Feb 11 2011, 10:15 AM~19843880
> *http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-sn...5_6844097_n.jpg
> Art of Noize Presents Bring the Noize 2011 brought to you by AirBagit.com is coming February 13 2011
> The Bring the Noize car show will be returning again with vehicles showing on the pristine grass fields of Victory Lane Sports Park in Glendale, AZ. This year we have teamed up with AirBagit.com to do our best to offer a premier show with over 100 awards and one of the most extensive raffles to be offered in the history of our sho...w. This is one of the MUST ATTEND shows of the year! Relax at the ONSITE BAR AND GRILL overlooking the show, play some volleyball, or enjoy one of the many other activities going on. Each year we continue to grow our event. Check out our previous year's results page to see how the show has grown. The event is covered in numerous print and online magazines.
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 13 2011, 02:07 AM~19856639
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE HOW YOUR DOING?


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I LIKE WEENI LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

IM GAY ASS FUK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 13 2011, 01:45 AM~19856608
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OK HOMIES I COMMENT ON THIS COMMENT ABOVE AND I GOT THIS IN MY PM FROM HECTOR Please don't egg on this type of behavior. Disrespecting a club in that way is wrong. Your a OG you know better than that.
> ...


 :uh: I was'nt saying you were disrespecting anyone. Weasel started with the negative crap again and i felt the smiley face was egging him on. That's all. :uh: 

:wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Hope to see everyone out! Even you CHAWPS!_ :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19854361
> *I love you too. There's enough to around. No ****!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE TONY
I WISH YOU AND YOUR WIFE THE BEST!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

EVERYONE WAS GETTING LOVE FROM THE KITTY! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 12 2011, 09:46 PM~19855231
> *team blow me getting to the casino today... good turn out lots of people lots of drunk people lol good times homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

K onda pitirijas


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 13 2011, 12:43 AM~19856377
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ON THIS TREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :sprint: I KNOW RITE !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 13 2011, 01:45 AM~19856608
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OK HOMIES I COMMENT ON THIS COMMENT ABOVE AND I GOT THIS IN MY PM FROM HECTOR Please don't egg on this type of behavior. Disrespecting a club in that way is wrong. Your a OG you know better than that.
> ...




:h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 13 2011, 01:47 AM~19856610
> *HELL YEAH AND NOW I GOT PUT INTO IT    IT'S COOL CAUSE I CAN HANDLE MINES  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: Oh yes you can !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19852286
> *FIRST OF ALL HECTOR IF YOU GO BACK TO THE POST WHERE CHAWPS SAID "NOW IT NEEDS A NICE CAR TO GO ON"  THAT DID NOT SAY YOU GUYS DIDNT HAVE ANY NICE CARS......  I KNOW CHAWPS DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE OR CLUBS LIKE THAT......  A PLAQUE THAT NICE NEED S A NICE CAR TO GO ON SO PICK THE NICEST CARS FROM YOUR CLUB AND PUT THEM ON THERE.... STOP BEING A BIG FUCKIN CRYBABY DRAMA QUEEN AND REALLY PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT HE PUT.....  NOBODY REALL CARES ABOUT YOUR ADDICTION AND ALL THAT SHIT, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE TO BETTER YOUR LIFE AND FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS AND MAKE A BIG THING WHICH IS NOW "LOWRIDER STYLE"....... YOU ALWAYS SEEM TO TAKE THINGS NEGATIVE INSTED OF POSITIVE.......  I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR ALOT OF GUYS IN YOUR CLUB BECAUSE THEY SHOW ALOT OF RESPECT BACK....  CHILL OUT ALREADY, DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 13 2011, 06:18 AM~19856977
> *:uh: I was'nt saying you were disrespecting anyone. Weasel started with the negative crap again and i felt the smiley face was egging him on. That's all.  :uh:
> 
> :wow:
> *



HHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats some funnyass bullshit :rofl: :rofl: 






:twak: I didn't start shit :twak: Stop crying !!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 13 2011, 01:47 AM~19856610
> *HELL YEAH AND NOW I GOT PUT INTO IT    IT'S COOL CAUSE I CAN HANDLE MINES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Still in Yuma and Al is still asleep!!!! He partied like a rockstar lastnight!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

And I need some fucking menudo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks to all tha AZ clubs that came out to support the United Dreams car show pics will be up soon......much respect to all of AZ.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 13 2011, 06:31 AM~19857141
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE TONY
> I WISH YOU AND YOUR WIFE THE BEST!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thank you everybody who helped out with tony's wedding :worship:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> EVERYONE WAS GETTING LOVE FROM THE KITTY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats to Tony and his wife!


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 13 2011, 08:13 AM~19857241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
Nice! That's AZ Lowriding right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Techniques L.A. Chapter.........D.J. Midnite bumppin' that Redwood......this cut is bad azz..............


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Another Techniques L.A. Chapter cut........."Redwood"......



bLrQMyQYE6Y&feature=related


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Techniques & Hellafyde Records in L.A.............


YNBafbKU5t0&feature=related


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO TONY AND HIS WIFE WISH YOU ALL THE BEST!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > EVERYONE WAS GETTING LOVE FROM THE KITTY! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

C4WmdXZB8bc&feature=related


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

WAY TOO MUCH DRAMA UP IN HERE! :drama: :drama: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Congratulations to smiley (tony) and his wife..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2011, 03:53 PM~19859699
> *Congratulations to smiley (tony) and his wife..
> *


X64 CONGRATS BROTHER! SORRY WE MISSD IT.


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 13 2011, 12:43 AM~19856377
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ON THIS TREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Que onda pinchi compita


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19860009
> *Que onda pinchi compita
> *


que ondas chirilin!!!!!!!!!!donde te as metido guey,te tiras a perder guey!!!!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 13 2011, 03:08 PM~19859170
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO TONY AND HIS WIFE WISH YOU ALL THE BEST!!!!
> *


x2,'sup OGPLAYER!!!HOW U BEEN HOMEGIRL?????


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Feb 13 2011, 10:25 AM~19857768
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: thank you everybody who helped out with tony's wedding :worship:
> *



Anytime


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ben's place is the place!!!! Bad ass food, bad ass music. Congrats ese. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 13 2011, 05:56 PM~19860262
> *x2,'sup OGPLAYER!!!HOW U BEEN HOMEGIRL?????
> *


qvo compa que pedo in the hop


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2011, 04:53 PM~19859699
> *Congratulations to smiley (tony) and his wife..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: X87 Congrats homie!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> whats up tony?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Whats Up Joe..


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

pics from Yuma show


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 13 2011, 05:56 PM~19860262
> *x2,'sup OGPLAYER!!!HOW U BEEN HOMEGIRL?????
> *



I'm good homie just been chillin :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And yes we've around since 1995 but we broke up the first time cuz i got addicted to cocaine and dropped the club. In 2002 i got out of rehab with some clean time and started it up again. This is time your talking about. But i met this hyna at a AA meeting and we feel in love....then she relaspe. I stuck by her and relaspe later. :uh: During this time we split up and went from 23 members to 6. Three clubs came out of that split up. But i got busted for sales and the club cease to exit.
> When i got out and i vowed to start over. This was gonna be a New Lowrider Style. New Plaque design everything! New shirts! New banner! New set up fees. :uh:
> So it was if i started a NEW club. So we're 3 years old now. As for going through new members all the time. Its part of the process. And we got plenty of og member who've been in the club from the beginning.[/i]


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo compa ben muchas felizidades we all had a great time muy buen fieston


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 14 2011, 12:02 AM~19864030
> *pics from Yuma show
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pics bro wish I was there


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: primer665, M in Avondale, Mr.Andres, smiley602
good morning


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 14 2011, 07:25 AM~19865173
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: primer665, M in Avondale, Mr.Andres, smiley602
> good morning
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

how do you put a link up? i posted lots of pics on UNITED DREAMS shows and events link. would be easier than uploading pics again.thanks for any help.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

What no mike yet?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP AZ side


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Someone once told me there was no Club Unity........
We beg to differ......._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 14 2011, 12:02 AM~19864030
> *pics from Yuma show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!
FIRST OFF I JUST WANT TO SAY CONGRADULATIONS TO THE HOMIE TONY AND HIS NEW BRIDE!!!
GOD BLESS YOU AND URZ HOMIE!!!!!!!!

NEXT.....
WE MADE IT HOME....
I STILL FEEL FUUUUUUUCKED UP......
DAM SEEIN SO MANY GENTE OUT THERE AT THE SHOW WAS NICE....
JUST A MENUDO BOWL OF CULTURE,,,, EVERYBODY LAFFIN AND DRINKIN AND JUST FEELING THE POSITIVE ENERGY ALL AROUND WAS REALLY BAD ASS!!

IM GLAD I MISSED ALL THE TIT FO TAT ON HERE THIS WEEKEND... NO DISRESPECT TO NOBODY,,,,BUT LIKE IT SAYS IN THE SONG,,,,

SO WHEN IT COMES TO ME SAVE THE DRAMA FOR UR....... WE ALL KNOW THE REST!!

WELL I KNOW SOMEBODY OUT THERE TOOK PICS. IM PRETTY SURE THEY'LL BE POSTING THEM UP SOON..... :wow: 

K THERES MY FUCKIN NOVELA....

NEXT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin AZ SIDE? :wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 14 2011, 10:17 AM~19866159
> *Whats crackin AZ SIDE?  :wave:
> *


Where the fuck you been?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 14 2011, 10:21 AM~19866188
> *Where the fuck you been?
> *


Taking care of my 3 kids.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FELLOW IDENTITY MEMBERS FOR PLACING !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 09:34 AM~19866285
> *AND CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FELLOW IDENTITY MEMBERS FOR PLACING !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


PLACING AND GETTING FUUUUUUCKED UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK IM GETTIN THIRSTY HOW BOUT A LIL BEER GARDEN ACTION :naughty:
NEED TO SEE UR I.D.'S FIRST PLEASE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK I WANT TO TAKE A SECOND TO SPEAK ON THESE HERE PICS!!

THEY BROUGHT THIS CAR OUT AND AS THEY WERE SETTING IT UP 3 VATOS JUMPED ON THIS CAR AND TOOK TO DUSTING AND WIPING AND SPRAYING IN CHINGA!!!!
THE CAR WAS A SOPHISTICATED FEW CAR,,,BUT ONE OF THE VATOS HELPIN WAS A ARIZA CAR CLUB MEMBER!!!

THIS WAS REALLY AWESOME TOO SEE.....

CLUBS IN UNISON TO DO THE SAME THING,,,, GET THE PINCE CAR READY FOR THE GENTE!!!!!
BIG UPS TO THE FEW AND ARIZA C.C. FOR SHOWING WHAT ITS REALLY ABOUT!!!

CLUBS UNIDOS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS WAS AFTER THE HOP!!!!

IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOME HOPPING ACTION YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET WITH ROLLIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 13 2011, 05:54 PM~19860245
> *que ondas chirilin!!!!!!!!!!donde te as metido guey,te tiras a perder guey!!!!!!
> *


Orale tu lla no hablas


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody have a shipping company that can transport my car to sacramento andb bring a car back to me?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I GOT TO DO SOME WORK SO ILL POST UP MORE LATER...... =)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Can somebody recomend an auto transport company that they have used and that's reasonable to send a car up to Sacramento and bring one back


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting Chinese superstition! 
This year July has 5 fridays 5 saturdays and 5 Sundays. This apparently happens once every 823 years. This is called money bags. So send this on and money will arrive in 5 days. Based on chinese feng shui the one who does not pass this on will have money troubles for the rest of the year...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 13 2011, 04:53 PM~19859699
> *Congratulations to smiley (tony) and his wife..
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> > <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And yes we've around since 1995 but we broke up the first time cuz i got addicted to cocaine and dropped the club. In 2002 i got out of rehab with some clean time and started it up again. This is time your talking about. But i met this hyna at a AA meeting and we feel in love....then she relaspe. I stuck by her and relaspe later. :uh: During this time we split up and went from 23 members to 6. Three clubs came out of that split up. But i got busted for sales and the club cease to exit.
> > When i got out and i vowed to start over. This was gonna be a New Lowrider Style. New Plaque design everything! New shirts! New banner! New set up fees. :uh:
> > So it was if i started a NEW club. So we're 3 years old now. As for going through new members all the time. Its part of the process. And we got plenty of og member who've been in the club from the beginning.[/i]
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: rgarcia15928, This Is Dre, mleyva215, primer665, PLANJOE, elphoenixquetzal, ART LOKS, drop64ss, rudyrangel, 64sub, CHUCKS66, daddyworld, smiley602


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TANKS FOR THE PICS ART LOKS!!! THEY SAY ALOT,,,,,,,,BUT THERE WAS NOTHING LIKE BEING THERE ENJOYING THE FUN TIMES BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 14 2011, 02:34 PM~19868185
> *JA JA! COCAINE IS A HELL OF A DRUG! :roflmao:
> *


YEPPERS! LOST EVERYTHING! IT WILL TAKE YOUR FREEDOM....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 14 2011, 03:21 PM~19868517
> *TANKS FOR THE PICS ART LOKS!!! THEY SAY ALOT,,,,,,,,BUT THERE WAS NOTHING LIKE BEING THERE ENJOYING THE FUN TIMES BRO! :biggrin:
> *


ya fuck that dollar beer shit!!! :happysad: 

i think im getting drunk again posting these pics!!!!! :cheesy: 

this is when you guys started playin quarters!!! :wow: 

memer,,i memer!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

NICE AND COOL PIC ART LOKS !!!!!!AKA (CHIVO) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 10:34 AM~19866285
> *AND CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FELLOW IDENTITY MEMBERS FOR PLACING !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to our homie Juan. First big show and pulled 2nd place street! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 14 2011, 03:39 PM~19868667
> *NICE AND COOL PIC ART LOKS !!!!!!AKA (CHIVO) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro,,,, i took over :cheesy: 700,,, just posting what i can !!
a real bad ass time!!! :biggrin: 

by the end of the night gente was just posing everytime i put up the camera...was cool as hell bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 14 2011, 10:49 AM~19866403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn ART, badass pics, thanks running back up on the shots! My pics wont be seen for a while! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The homies from The Few and Ariza, Dont matter what plaque you, or shirt you wear, we all real family!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 03:58 PM~19868820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Luna eyes have the tanked look! One eye looking at the camera and the other looking for another beer!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 03:33 PM~19868607
> *ya fuck that dollar beer shit!!! :happysad:
> 
> i think im getting drunk again posting these pics!!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


I MEMBER


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 04:00 PM~19868844
> *I MEMBER
> *


does tmac memer :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:01 PM~19868847
> *does tmac memer :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 14 2011, 04:07 PM~19868893
> *:happysad:
> *


i guess that mean no! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 03:55 PM~19868793
> *Damn ART, badass pics, thanks running back up on the shots! My pics wont be seen for a while!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


man these are just some pics... now ur pics are da shiznit!!!

and it wasnt me takin em it was this vato!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:01 PM~19868847
> *does tmac memer :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i remember when they started


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 14 2011, 04:10 PM~19868911
> *i remember when they started
> *


do you remember when me and shocker carried your ass to your room! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:12 PM~19868928
> *do you remember when me and shocker carried your ass to your room!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


define remember  and u forgot nohomo......lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 14 2011, 04:14 PM~19868946
> *define remember  and u forgot nohomo......lol
> *


no **** doesnt apply if "you" cant remember anything!!!!   :roflmao: :roflmao: jk, no ****


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:12 PM~19868928
> *do you remember when me and shocker carried your ass to your room!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:15 PM~19868953
> *no **** doesnt apply if "you" cant remember anything!!!!      :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk, no ****
> *


i remember being in my room pucking my guts out....... thats why i dont drink fuck it i had a awesome time


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT AFTER PARTY WAS POPPIN ALL NIGHT.....GREAT TIMES HOMIES.....MORE PICS MORE PICS HAHAHA


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 14 2011, 04:19 PM~19868989
> *i remember being in my room pucking my guts out....... thats why i dont drink fuck it i had a awesome time
> *


 :thumbsup: That's why we do all this. To have a great time.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn I missed a good one but fuck it next year ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<span style='color:blue'>MR RICHARD OCHOA f/ LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 04:25 PM~19869038
> *:thumbsup: That's why we do all this. To have a great time.
> *


yessir always a greatime


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:26 PM~19869040
> *<span style='color:blue'>MR RICHARD OCHOA f/ LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


U.D. put it down in Yuma. They put Yuma back on the lowrider map!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 14 2011, 08:12 AM~19865352
> *What no mike yet?
> *


BUSY ASS DAY HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: primer665, ART LOKS, PLANJOE, unity_mike, Mr.Andres, chevycaprice89, rgarcia15928, smiley602, augies86regal, CLEMENTE, D.J. Midnite


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:35 PM~19869112
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: primer665, ART LOKS, PLANJOE, unity_mike, Mr.Andres, chevycaprice89, rgarcia15928, smiley602, augies86regal, CLEMENTE, D.J. Midnite
> *


its packed in here


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:29 PM~19869055
> *U.D. put it down in Yuma. They put Yuma back on the lowrider map!
> *


PROUD TO BE A UNITED DREAMS MEMBER....AND THIS COULDNT BE DONE WITHOUT THE AZ SIDE AND CALI BACKING US UP...THANKS AGAIN


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 14 2011, 04:33 PM~19869094
> *BUSY ASS DAY HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


hey homie thanks for cruising back to make sure I was good! much respect bro


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:39 PM~19869142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:39 PM~19869142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but he came back with 40 :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:42 PM~19869176
> *but he came back with 40 :cheesy:
> *


he had his coupon book :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:38 PM~19869137
> *hey homie thanks for cruising back to make sure I was good! much respect bro
> *


YOU PROLY STILL HAD BEER,,,,CMON NOW :0 

J/K!! UNITY MIKE IS DOWN WITH CLUB UNITY!!
HE ALWAYS HELP OUT A BROTHER WHETHER HE GOT BEER OR DONT GOT BEER, OR GONA GET SOME BEER, OR HAD SOME BEER, OR IS WAITN FOR BEER OR,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19869189
> *he had his coupon book :biggrin:
> *


no shit I seen those, fucking 2 for 1 drinks on top of $1 beers! shit was insane!!!! :wow: :wow: Then homies would go to the other bar to get beer cuz the bartender couldnt keep up!!! strait up beer fest!!!!!!!!AZSIDE had that shit on lock


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:46 PM~19869211
> *no shit I seen those, fucking 2 for 1 drinks on top of $1 beers! shit was insane!!!!  :wow:  :wow: Then homies would go to the other bar to get beer cuz the bartender couldnt keep up!!! strait up beer fest!!!!!!!!AZSIDE had that shit on lock
> *


That's what happens when you got a bunch of thirsty mofos in the middle of the desert. we'll drink it all.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19869194
> *YOU PROLY STILL HAD BEER,,,,CMON NOW :0
> 
> J/K!! UNITY MIKE IS DOWN WITH CLUB UNITY!!
> ...


lol nah, I had pulled over on the side of the 10 today cuz the hood on the blazer came open. By the time I closed it and got back on the road, luna called said Mikey saw me on the side of the road and circled around to see what happen. I was gone when he came back. but much respect for coming back through to help.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:46 PM~19869211
> *no shit I seen those, fucking 2 for 1 drinks on top of $1 beers! shit was insane!!!!  :wow:  :wow: Then homies would go to the other bar to get beer cuz the bartender couldnt keep up!!! strait up beer fest!!!!!!!!AZSIDE had that shit on lock
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:42 PM~19869176
> *but he came back with 40 :cheesy:
> *


I SHURE AS HELL DONT SEE HOW WHEN HE KEPT DROPPING MONEY ON THE FLOOR      











I WISH I WUDDA NEVER PICKED THAT DAMN DOLLAR UP :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 04:49 PM~19869231
> *That's what happens when you got a bunch of thirsty mofos in the middle of the desert. we'll drink it all.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:49 PM~19869237
> *I SHURE AS HELL DONT SEE HOW WHEN HE KEPT DROPPING MONEY ON THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...





CHAINSAW DONT LOOK DOWN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:12 PM~19868928
> *do you remember when me and shocker carried your ass to your room!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


RITE AFTER THIS PIC!!!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:51 PM~19869250
> *CHAINSAW DONT LOOK DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: got you.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:58 PM~19869298
> *
> RITE AFTER THIS PIC!!!!
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: lmao


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IT WAS HOMIES AND HIS LADYS ANNIVERSARY!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: , BigMandoAZ, SS520, Mr.Andres, D.J. Midnite, primer665, LUV ME OR HATE ME, chilango's-67 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Feb 14 2011, 04:02 PM~19869339
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: , BigMandoAZ, SS520, Mr.Andres, D.J. Midnite, primer665, LUV ME OR HATE ME, chilango's-67 :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Lunas64, :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 04:58 PM~19869299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: got you.
> *


 LOOK REAL CLOSE AT THE GUARDS HAND,,,,HE PICKED UP 2 DOLLARS!! :0 









ILL TELL YOU WHAT NOT NO DAM LOWRIDER IN YUMA COUNTY!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> SO WHO WAS THE SOBER ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 05:06 PM~19869366
> *LOOK REAL CLOSE AT THE GUARDS HAND,,,,HE PICKED UP 2 DOLLARS!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker took my dollar :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ART LOKS, 97TownCar, Lunas64, El Azteca 85 Buick, CLEMENTE, LUV ME OR HATE ME, phx1976, Mr.Andres, 62wildcat, D.J. Midnite, chilango's-67, BigMandoAZ, primer665



DAMN YOU WUD THINK IT WAS TORTA TUESDAY IN THIS MOFO THEY WAY ALL YALL IS UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKING AT ALL THESE BADASS PICS........ALL I NEED IS 25 BEERS IN ME AND IT WILL BE LIKE IM THERE AGAIN!!! GREAT PICS MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > [/quote
> > SO WHO WAS THE SOBER ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ILL TELL YOU WHAT NOT NO DAM LOWRIDER IN YUMA COUNTY!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: OK CHECK THIS OUT...... 

THESE EMPTIES WERE FROM OUR TABLE,,,,JUST OUR TABLE AFTER I EMPTIED THE TABLE 3 TIMES,,,, WHEN EVERYBODY WUD GO PISS BREAK OR GO GET MORE BEER OR MINGLE,, I CLEARED THE TABLE!. :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 05:17 PM~19869459
> * :cheesy: OK CHECK THIS OUT......
> 
> THESE EMPTIES WERE FROM OUR TABLE,,,,JUST OUR TABLE AFTER I EMPTIED THE TABLE 3 TIMES,,,, WHEN EVERYBODY WUD GO PISS BREAK OR GO GET MORE BEER OR MINGLE,, I CLEARED THE TABLE!. :cheesy:
> ...


didn't mando ask the bartender for 2 cases of bud light. I remember everytime some one ordered beer they came back with hands full caring as many as they could.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ART LOKS, mister smiley, Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, D.J. Midnite, Mr.Andres, phx1976, 97TownCar, Techniquesphx, reglos84, chilango's-67, HOE81, OGHARDBODY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 05:28 PM~19869537
> *didn't mando ask the bartender for 2 cases of bud light. I remember everytime some one ordered beer they came back with hands full caring as many as they could.
> *


THATS RIGHT HE DID I THOUGHT HE WAS FUCKIN PLAYING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here the official roll of clubs that attended....

The Ferr cc
Gouls cc-Yuma, Az
La Gente cc-Imperial Valley, Ca 
Street Dreams cc-Yuma, Az
Majestics cc-Phx, Az
Intruders cc-Phx, Az
Rollerz Only Phx, YUma, & Imperial Valley Ca
Uniques cc-Yuma, Az
Street Kings cc- Valle de Cochella, Ca
GoodTimes cc- Yuma, IE, San Diego, 
Sophisticated Few cc-Phx, Casa Grande, Eloy Az
Suavecito cc- Yuma, Az
Spirit cc-Phx, Az
Nockturnal cc-Yuma, Az
Del Valle cc- Imperial Valley, ca
Nostalgia cc-Yuma, Az
Phoenix Ryderz cc-Phx, Az
City Cruisers cc- Blythe, Ca
Mi Vida cc-Yuma, Az
New Image cc-Phx, Az
Brown Society cc- Casa Grande, Az
Identity cc Phx, az
La Raza cc-Yuma, Az
Elite Kreations cc-Salinas Ca
Az Pride cc Yuma, Az
Phoenix cc Phx, az
Los Saints cc Yuma, Az
Groupe cc Phx, az
Individuals cc Phx, Az
Society cc Phx, Az
Desert Dreams cc Blythe, Ca
Desert Cruzers cc Imperial Valley, Ca
Ariza cc Phx, az

Sorry if i missed anyone there was so many clubs that didnt bring cars but came to check out the show if i missed you please add yourself to the List.

THIS SHOW COULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED WITHOUT ALL OF YOU CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED ONCE AGAIN THANKS.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 04:49 PM~19869237
> *I SHURE AS HELL DONT SEE HOW WHEN HE KEPT DROPPING MONEY ON THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 05:05 PM~19869357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why does this pix look akward?






j/k.. sup Luna?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869825
> *Here the official roll of clubs that attended....
> 
> The Ferr cc
> ...





















WELL BRO FROM ME AND MY BROTHERS!!!

THANK YOU!! IT WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 05:09 PM~19869389
> *That fucker took my dollar :twak:
> *


 sup Jr. you should off :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

fuckin' security wouldnt let my ass in cause my ID was expired,


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 14 2011, 06:03 PM~19869896
> *sup Jr. you should off  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 14 2011, 06:04 PM~19869901
> *fuckin' security wouldnt let my ass in cause my ID was expired,
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKED UP!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AT ONE POINT AND I THINK THIS IS IT.... YOU COULDNT EVEN WALK IN THAT DAM LOUNGE IT WAS FUCKIN PACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND I KNOW THIS VATO IS GONNA COME IN HERE AT SOME POINT AND SEE ALL THESE PICS..... WELL JUST ONE LAST PIC OF ONE OF THE GENTE I GOT TO MEET OUT THERE IN YUMA!!!












WAS GOOD TO ME YOU *TOPP DOGG!*

 LAY IT LOW TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE IM SURE THERES MORE PICS TO BE POSTED BUT IT AINT GONNA BE FROM ME,,,THE REST OF THEM CANT GET OUT ON THE INTERNET :wow: 

SO ANYWAYS... THANKS AGAIN TO U.D. C.C. AND TO ALL OF THE AZ SIDE FOR TURNIN THAT MOFO OUT!!!









:biggrin: BIG MANDO  ART LOKS  TATA LUNA! :biggrin: 

DAVID WAS ALREADY MIMIS,,, THE HOMIE JUAN WENT TO BE WITH HIS FAMILIA FOR A BDAY GIG!!!

TILL WE MEET AGAIN !!
AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!

LIKE THEY SAY... IT AINT WHERE YOUR FROM ,,ITS WHERE YOUR AT!!!!

:cheesy: BEER ME :wow:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:10 PM~19869938
> *
> 
> 
> ...





again with my damn mouth open! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

WHATS UP O.G. AZ RIDERS! HERE'S OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS THAT WILL BEGIN ON VALENTINES DAY MONDAY

PURCHASE 7 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS AND GET 1








THERE IS NO LIMIT SO FOR EVERY 7 SOLENOIDS I GIVE YOU ONE FREE
EXAMPLE:
BUY 7 GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
BUY 1 CASE GET 4 FREE
ETC......
PRICE PER SOLENOID $8.00 EA 
____________________________________
WAIT THERES MORE! CHECK THIS OUT!...

PURCHASE ANY 7 FIITINGS AND I GIVE YOU 1 OF EQUAL OR SMALLER VALUE 








THERE IS NO LIMIT
EXAMPLE
BUY 7 FITTINGS GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
ETC...

WE WILL TAKE ORDERS EARLY BUT WILL NOT SHIP TILL TUESDAY
TAX TIME SALE WILL START MONDAY AND END AT THE END OF MARCH

WE TAKE PAYPAL OR WE CAN SEND YOU AN INVOICE TO YOUR EMAIL WHICH LETS YOU PAY WITH CREDIT CARD

OUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS UNDER
[email protected]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Feb 14 2011, 06:33 PM~19870161
> *again with my damn mouth open!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA HA,,,BUT THANKS SHE WAS GONNA FLIP ME OFF..... I THINK YOU WERE YELLIN SUMPTIN!!!

THAT WAS THE GIRL THAT THAT OTHER GIRL WAS SAYIN ::::::OMG MY FRIEND IS MISSING,, SHE PROBLY DEAD HER CAR IS OUT FRON AND SHES MISSING!!!!::::

SHE WAS STILL THERE SOMEWHERE IN THE MOTEL :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Feb 14 2011, 06:33 PM~19870161
> *again with my damn mouth open!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  

Thanks for the beer homegirl!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 05:28 PM~19869537
> *didn't mando ask the bartender for 2 cases of bud light. I remember everytime some one ordered beer they came back with hands full caring as many as they could.
> *


yeah, cuz homie couldnt keep up with orders, so I told him to give me 2 cases to speed shit up a little


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 06:46 PM~19870268
> *yeah, cuz homie couldnt keep up with orders, so I told him to give me 2 cases to speed shit up a little
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ART LOKS, Mr.Andres, unity_mike, BRYAN94CADI, AZ WAR CHIEF, BigMandoAZ, THE REAL BIG M, WUTITDU, david602, 1VATO64, JAVIERS CUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:38 PM~19869137
> *hey homie thanks for cruising back to make sure I was good! much respect bro
> *


I was hauling ass to! did a crazy ass cross across the freeway! :biggrin: I got you all day homie! LOLO in destress


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 14 2011, 06:49 PM~19870309
> *I was hauling ass to! did a crazy ass cross across the freeway! :biggrin: I got you all day homie! LOLO in destress
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And yes we've around since 1995 but we broke up the first time cuz i got addicted to cocaine and dropped the club. In 2002 i got out of rehab with some clean time and started it up again. This is time your talking about. But i met this hyna at a AA meeting and we feel in love....then she relaspe. I stuck by her and relaspe later. :uh: During this time we split up and went from 23 members to 6. Three clubs came out of that split up. But i got busted for sales and the club cease to exit.
> > When i got out and i vowed to start over. This was gonna be a New Lowrider Style. New Plaque design everything! New shirts! New banner! New set up fees. :uh:
> > So it was if i started a NEW club. So we're 3 years old now. As for going through new members all the time. Its part of the process. And we got plenty of og member who've been in the club from the beginning.[/i]
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 01:46 PM~19867767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! IT DONT PLAY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:54 PM~19870353
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP ART! HOW WAS YOUR DAY!


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 06:45 PM~19870253
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the beer homegirl!
> *



no problem just wanted to have fun and be cool ..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19870413
> *WHAT UP ART! HOW WAS YOUR DAY!
> *


HELLA THIRSTY MIKEE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Feb 14 2011, 07:04 PM~19870450
> *no problem just wanted to have fun and be cool ..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 14 2011, 08:51 AM~19865547
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Someone once told me there was no Club Unity........
> We beg to differ.......
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:04 PM~19870456
> *HELLA  THIRSTY MIKEE!!!!
> *


I got some new budlight boxers for valentines day :biggrin:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:41 PM~19870221
> *HA HA,,,BUT THANKS SHE WAS GONNA FLIP ME OFF..... I THINK YOU WERE YELLIN SUMPTIN!!!
> 
> THAT WAS THE GIRL THAT THAT OTHER GIRL WAS SAYIN ::::::OMG MY FRIEND IS MISSING,, SHE PROBLY DEAD HER CAR IS OUT FRON AND SHES MISSING!!!!::::
> ...




i was yelling at her but dont remeber what i was saying ...

that girl took off walking from the motel ...i have no idea what happened to her after that !!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Feb 14 2011, 07:09 PM~19870526
> *i was yelling at her but dont remeber what i was saying  ...
> 
> that girl took off walking from the motel ...i have no idea what happened to her after that !!!!!
> *


oh chet then she was missing?? :happysad: 

missing out on a hella party!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 01:14 PM~19867581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats David, on winning the chez its


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 04:56 PM~19869825
> *Here the official roll of clubs that attended....
> 
> The Ferr cc
> ...


Good show.


and..............




it 



is 

WAIT 


FOR



IT ( AS ART LOKS WOULD SAY...)










*PHOENIX RIDERZ!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 03:45 PM~19868728
> *thanks bro,,,, i took over  :cheesy: 700,,, just posting what i can !!
> a real bad ass time!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Chainsaw you need a tattoo that reads CHAINSAW


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2011, 07:32 PM~19870773
> *Good show.
> and..............
> it
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 14 2011, 07:38 PM~19870854
> *Chainsaw you need a tattoo that reads CHAINSAW
> *


car was donations to pay for it!!!

mando can make the flyer! :biggrin: 




ya right!!!

dont do dat shit mando!!



dammit all at the party sayin...."if you wanna be like the man you got to think like the man" and i go and slip!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:00 PM~19868834
> *Luna eyes have the tanked look! One eye looking at the camera and the other looking for another beer!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

is that you viejo in the corner screaming......
"i just save a ton on my insurance"


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Damm it ... Looks like We missed a Hell of a show....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Damm it ... Looks like We missed a Hell of a show....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 14 2011, 07:45 PM~19870921
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn i love that camera og!!!
awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> > Damm it ... Looks like We missed a Hell of a show....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19869825
> *Here the official roll of clubs that attended....
> 
> The Ferr cc
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pics OG, thanks for posting! We OBVIOUSLY didnt make the show! we were all still a bit CRUDO!!!! Now if they had $1 beers there, we may have made it back in time! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 14 2011, 06:56 PM~19871034
> *think he didnt git the job.. :biggrin:
> *


What was odd is he threw the cash register and didnt take it!! Weird!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN G-BODY CHROME, PM ME


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 14 2011, 07:54 PM~19871021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your welcome was there for about 2 hours :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:32 PM~19870147
> *WELL AZ SIDE IM SURE THERES MORE PICS TO BE POSTED BUT IT AINT GONNA BE FROM ME,,,THE REST OF THEM CANT GET OUT ON THE INTERNET :wow:
> 
> SO ANYWAYS... THANKS AGAIN TO U.D. C.C. AND TO ALL OF THE AZ SIDE FOR TURNIN THAT MOFO OUT!!!
> ...


Great pictures brother, thanks for sharing. Lets us know what we missed this weekend. damn it to hell


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 14 2011, 06:49 PM~19870309
> *I was hauling ass to! did a crazy ass cross across the freeway! :biggrin: I got you all day homie! LOLO in destress
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 14 2011, 07:38 PM~19870851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR DAUGHTER TOOK SOME BAD ASS PICS! THANKS FOR POSTING THEM.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, JM0NEY, The1and0nly, ENCINAS, Mr.Andres, BigMandoAZ, Identity Original, LKWD Local, BIGBOO475365, MY85TOY PHX AZ, gentephx, rgarcia15928

:biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Feb 14 2011, 07:04 PM~19870450
> *no problem just wanted to have fun and be cool ..
> *


Chrissy, thank you for taking care of my brothers this weekend. :wave: :h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:32 PM~19870147
> *WELL AZ SIDE IM SURE THERES MORE PICS TO BE POSTED BUT IT AINT GONNA BE FROM ME,,,THE REST OF THEM CANT GET OUT ON THE INTERNET :wow:
> 
> SO ANYWAYS... THANKS AGAIN TO U.D. C.C. AND TO ALL OF THE AZ SIDE FOR TURNIN THAT MOFO OUT!!!
> ...


and you forgot Jorge passed out at 7pm :wow: :wow: :wow: too much beer, now the pic of us getting ready to cruise back home. loaded up lunas64 all grudo and shit!!!!! like artloks says.......









wait for it.............................................after $1 beer night


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:43 PM~19870902
> *is that you viejo in the corner screaming......
> "i just save a ton on my insurance"
> 
> ...


Fucking Chainsaw you funny little bastard


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Compita hopping at the United Dreams Car Show in Yuma.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCCY0GDcZ1o 


not sure how to post it as the video from YouTube........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:17 PM~19871202
> *and you forgot Jorge passed out at 7pm :wow:  :wow:  :wow: too much beer, now the pic of us getting ready to cruise back home. loaded up lunas64 all grudo and shit!!!!! like artloks says.......
> wait for it.............................................after $1 beer night
> 
> ...


ART LOKS, i just noticed you still had your beer garden bracelet on


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2011, 08:18 PM~19871224
> *Compita hopping at the United Dreams Car Show in Yuma.
> 
> 
> ...


i got it too mr buck......just takes forever to load that shit!!!!
the mazdarotti was in fulleffect :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:21 PM~19871263
> *i got it too mr buck......just takes forever to load that shit!!!!
> the madarotti was in fulleffect :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


thanks! I did not know how to post it like that?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:21 PM~19871260
> *ART LOKS, i just noticed you still had your beer garden bracelet on
> *


i was too damn weak to pull thats chet off!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:21 PM~19871260
> *ART LOKS, i just noticed you still had your beer garden bracelet on
> *


He didn't want to take any chances just in case they reopened the beer garden.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 14 2011, 08:23 PM~19871289
> *He didn't want to take any chances just in case they reopened the beer garden.
> *


check out this guy :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 14 2011, 08:23 PM~19871289
> *He didn't want to take any chances just in case they reopened the beer garden.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, The1and0nly, chevycaprice89, azmobn06, gentephx, MY85TOY PHX AZ, LKWD Local, ENCINAS, BIGBOO475365
:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:21 PM~19871263
> *i got it too mr buck......just takes forever to load that shit!!!!
> the mazdarotti was in fulleffect :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


listen to the lil kid at 17seconds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

damn look like yuma was a dope show im making it next year. congrat to every1 that got trophys in az much props. I heard every one was choclate wasted.
:roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:43 PM~19870902
> *is that you viejo in the corner screaming......
> "i just save a ton on my insurance"
> 
> ...


Puro padelante viejon dijo el compa chalino de kulichi,sinaloa,,,que onda bro con yuma te enborachastes


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

24/SEVEN NO TRAILER NEEDED


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:27 PM~19871346
> *listen to the lil kid at 17seconds!!!!!!!!!!
> *


too funny! kids say the craziest things! :biggrin: :biggrin: AS if that kid always talked to Luis or something....... that is one of his famous lines!!

"That's what I'm talking about"..."you know what I mean homie?" - Luis AKA Compita!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 08:28 PM~19871355
> *damn look like yuma was a dope show im making it next year. congrat to every1 that got trophys in az much props. I heard every one was choclate wasted.
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


nah homie we were fudged up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2011, 08:18 PM~19871224
> *Compita hopping at the United Dreams Car Show in Yuma.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 14 2011, 08:28 PM~19871356
> *Puro padelante viejon dijo el compa chalio de kulichi,sinaloa,,,que onda bro con yuma te enborachastes
> *


maybe just a lil bit pokito!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:30 PM~19871383
> *nah homie we were fudged up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Heard yall didnt stop partin till like after 6am


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:30 PM~19871383
> *nah homie we were fudged up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


more like ex-laxed out playa!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 14 2011, 08:22 PM~19871275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

glad every1 made it back safely.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 14 2011, 08:25 PM~19871321
> *Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, ART LOKS, Justin-Az, The1and0nly, chevycaprice89, azmobn06, gentephx, MY85TOY PHX AZ, LKWD Local, ENCINAS, BIGBOO475365
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 08:31 PM~19871405
> *Heard yall didnt stop partin till like after 6am
> *


we did like 3 vegas nights all in one night! $1 BEER IS DANGEROUS FOR LOWRIDERS :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 PM~19871378
> *too funny!  kids say the craziest things! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AS if that kid always talked to Luis or something....... that is one of his famous lines!!
> 
> "That's what I'm talking about"..."you know what I mean homie?" - Luis AKA Compita!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 PM~19871378
> *too funny!  kids say the craziest things! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AS if that kid always talked to Luis or something....... that is one of his famous lines!!
> 
> "That's what I'm talking about"..."you know what I mean homie?" - Luis AKA Compita!
> *


no shit huh!!!

and listen to the pendejo at 11 sec screaming,,,thats that idiot that always says.........................










wait for it............







no thats what he always says,,,,,it was me art loks! :biggrin: 

he got that from MR C,,,,Curtis!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:33 PM~19871432
> *we did like 3 vegas nights all in one night! $1 BEER IS DANGEROUS FOR LOWRIDERS :wow:
> *


I heard that :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: ART LOKS, The1and0nly, Justin-Az, Mr.Andres, BigMandoAZ, augies86regal, rgarcia15928, DDCC83, El Azteca 85 Buick, Art Buck, SANDALWOODCG, 155-80-13, BELAIR52, 602 Monte, gentephx, orchid66ragss, mike(p), david602, Dat fool Juan


:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 07:33 PM~19871425
> *glad every1 made it back saftly.*



Homie, I'm gonna have yo call you on this one! :biggrin: 

Me being the chief spell-checker on O.G. AZside I have to correct you.....


"S A F E L Y"


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:35 PM~19871450
> *
> *


what ever happen to that cone Jorge confiscated???


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 PM~19871361
> *24/SEVEN NO TRAILER NEEDED
> 
> 
> ...



thats how its done homie....... :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:35 PM~19871450
> *no shit huh!!!
> 
> and listen to the pendejo at 11 sec screaming,,,thats that idiot that always says.........................
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS :wave: :wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just to let the Az side know...The casino loved the show and is definatly gonna let us do it again next year!!! So get prepared hoppers and show cars!!!OH YA AND THE AFTER PARTY WILL BE ON ONCE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:37 PM~19871479
> *what ever happen to that cone Jorge confiscated???
> *


when we got back it was rite behind my truck in his garage.....

its the official Identity choriskada cone!!!


remember he was screamin at the people walkin by sayin....

"you wit the blah blah shirt.. you just won a free years subscription of a choriskadas!" :biggrin:


spell check on choriskadas mr buck!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 14 2011, 08:37 PM~19871475
> *Homie, I'm gonna have yo call you on this one! :biggrin:
> 
> Me being the chief spell-checker on O.G. AZside I have to correct you.....
> ...


SPELL CHECK ON page 4863 - Post #97248 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wow 24 in the house


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

so how many of u guys :barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 14 2011, 08:41 PM~19871528
> *Wow 24 in the house
> *


te falto uno viejo!
25 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, El Azteca 85 Buick, Art Buck, azmobn06, A mi gusto 97, chevycaprice89, DDCC83, SS520, LKWD Local, Mr.Andres, 602 Monte, SANDALWOODCG, ARIZA70, orchid66ragss, rgarcia15928, BELAIR52, gentephx, mike(p)


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 14 2011, 08:40 PM~19871520
> *SPELL CHECK ON page 4863 - Post #97248 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol let me fix that :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 08:41 PM~19871531
> *so how many of u guys  :barf:
> *


Tmack was the driver of the bus! :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 08:42 PM~19871545
> *lol let me fix that  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 08:39 PM~19871503
> *Just to let the Az side know...The casino loved the show and is definatly gonna let us do it again next year!!! So get prepared hoppers and show cars!!!
> *


tell the bars to be prepared , i think next year we'll drink all the beer they have in stock. and atleast 3 bar tenders per bar please.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN G-BODY CHROME, PM ME


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 07:33 PM~19871425
> *glad every1 made it back safely.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:40 PM~19871519
> *when we got back it was rite behind my truck in his garage.....
> 
> its the official Identity choriskada cone!!!
> ...


"""""" :biggrin: :biggrin: CHORISQUIADAS 4 FREE ONE YEAR SUBSCRIPTION :biggrin: :biggrin: """""""""""""""""""""''


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:40 PM~19871519
> *when we got back it was rite behind my truck in his garage.....
> 
> its the official Identity choriskada cone!!!
> ...












here it is


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 14 2011, 08:44 PM~19871578
> *tell the bars to be prepared , i think next year we'll drink all the beer they have in stock. and atleast 3 bar tenders per bar please.
> *


let us buy beer by the case


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh i wanted to thank all the az riderz for the love and support. Thanx for coming out to our show. especialy the riderz that came from the yuma show. Thanx uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 PM~19871605
> *"""""" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  CHORISQUIADAS 4 FREE ONE YEAR SUBSCRIPTION :biggrin:  :biggrin: """""""""""""""""""""''
> *


thanks bro i knew it was wrong!!!

you even awarded the security a free year que kno?? :cheesy:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 14 2011, 08:45 PM~19871592
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN G-BODY CHROME, PM ME
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the roller skates.. :biggrin: I need a gbody everyone gots parts for them


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Feb 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19871646]









here it is
[/quote]
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa276/m...Wheel20Jump.jpg]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa276/m...Wheel20Jump.jpg[/img]


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:57 PM~19871741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Art told you dont be posting hectors childhood pictures. he gets really upset
:biggrin: haha


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 08:57 PM~19871740
> *how much for the roller skates..  :biggrin: I need a gbody everyone gots parts for them
> *


yeah but they all dont have chrome


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

whats up az side,took a few pics myself,had a great time in yuma,meet a lot of cool guys, thanks for showing love and getting pics of me and my girl on our anniversary ART LOKS.tried to hit up after party on 3rd floor but popo stopped me, maybe next year, haha.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Those are some sick pix


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 07:43 PM~19870902
> *is that you viejo in the corner screaming......
> "i just save a ton on my insurance"
> 
> ...


He was doing the ymca :biggrin:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

thats all i got,enjoy and see you at the next show,PEACE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 09:10 PM~19871849
> *Art told you dont be posting hectors childhood pictures. he gets really upset
> :biggrin: haha
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

FOR all the o.g's


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn these pics keep coming and coming!!!!! :biggrin: We drank at the bar from like 730 to 230 and had one or more beers in our hands the whole damn nite!!
The pics say it all!!! Awesome Time Everyone!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 14 2011, 08:16 PM~19871896
> *whats up az side,took a few pics myself,had a great time in yuma,meet a lot of cool guys, thanks for showing love and getting pics of me and my girl on our anniversary ART LOKS.tried to hit up after party on 3rd floor but popo stopped me, maybe next year, haha.
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pics Bro!!! Good drinkin and hangin out with you fellas! 
2 Clubs 1 Family


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 14 2011, 09:16 PM~19871896
> *whats up az side,took a few pics myself,had a great time in yuma,meet a lot of cool guys, thanks for showing love and getting pics of me and my girl on our anniversary ART LOKS.tried to hit up after party on 3rd floor but popo stopped me, maybe next year, haha.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 14 2011, 09:24 PM~19872006
> *He was doing the ymca  :biggrin:
> *


Bro please DON'T JUgdE ME I DNT WANT TO BE JugDeD WELL go ahead and JUGde me but BE fair carnal lololololol ymcai dnt think the have a mexican in that group bro lololol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19872388
> *Bro please DON'T JUgdE ME I DNT WANT TO BE JugDeD WELL go ahead and JUGde me but BE fair carnal lololololol ymcai dnt think the have a mexican in that group bro lololol
> *


ya foo tienen el indio!! :boink:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 14 2011, 09:35 PM~19872168
> *:wow:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 14 2011, 10:03 PM~19872394
> *ya foo tienen el indio!! :boink:
> *


Si pero no el chevy lol no canto bro grito como el boracho in purple foooshooo!!!!!!!!! I almost had the magazine lol


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 14 2011, 10:14 PM~19872504
> *Si pero no el chevy lol no canto bro grito como el boracho in purple foooshooo!!!!!!!!! I almost had the magazine lol
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 14 2011, 10:14 PM~19872504
> *Si pero no el chevy lol no canto bro grito como el boracho in purple foooshooo!!!!!!!!! I almost had the magazine lol
> *


haha i think they woulda judged you on that compa haha


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, who has pics og Big Bens wedding and party!! I couldnt make it as I was getting fuken faded in Yuma!!!!! I hear it was a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 12:22 AM~19873495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Andas suelto wey!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Solmente asi se pasa la pinche noche rapido.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 15 2011, 12:35 AM~19873549
> *Andas suelto wey!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Solmente asi se pasa la pinche noche rapido.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 14 2011, 10:30 PM~19872645
> *Hey, who has pics og Big Bens wedding and party!! I couldnt make it as I was getting fuken faded in Yuma!!!!! I hear it was a great time! :biggrin:
> *


Haven't got time bu tomorrow will do, by the way, where's Ben?
:yes: :yes:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 15 2011, 12:45 AM~19873572
> *Haven't got time bu tomorrow will do, by the way, where's Ben?
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


on his honeymoon :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:33 PM~19871432
> *we did like 3 vegas nights all in one night! $1 BEER IS DANGEROUS FOR LOWRIDERS :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 15 2011, 01:38 AM~19873700
> *dollar beer?.... got to get me a green card just to go to that bar. :wow:  :wow:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly+Feb 14 2011, 08:57 PM~19871740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrads to the Majestic's for getting the Impala Magazine photoshoot! 
And congrads to La Familia CC for getting the next cover of Low Life Magazine!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of the baddest monster pit bulls (tamed of coarse) then off to the HOP!!!!!![/i] :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR 6YEAR OLD MIKENZIE ADAMS-KNIGHT .WHO HAD TO HAVE A LEG AMPUTATED. THE MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO HELP HER GET A PROSTHESIS. AND HELP WITH MEDICAL BILLS.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz az :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19871646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny Bro


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 12:22 AM~19873495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 14 2011, 09:10 PM~19871849
> *Art told you dont be posting hectors childhood pictures. he gets really upset
> :biggrin: haha
> *


but thats gangsta!!!
thats the highest 3 wheel motion ever!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 14 2011, 09:16 PM~19871896
> *whats up az side,took a few pics myself,had a great time in yuma,meet a lot of cool guys, thanks for showing love and getting pics of me and my girl on our anniversary ART LOKS.tried to hit up after party on 3rd floor but popo stopped me, maybe next year, haha.
> 
> 
> ...



right on carnal awesome pics.....ya i was tore back!!! and the cops ya they were fuckin with gente,,, i just told em not to fuck up my buzz.....lolol
anyway congrats on the anniversary carnal!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 14 2011, 09:31 PM~19872101
> *thats all i got,enjoy and see you at the next show,PEACE.
> 
> 
> ...




thats funny... i said it didnt happen nobody got a pic of me dancin!!!
it happened! :wow: man i was feelin good beers were flowin,,music was jammin,,, and didnt one person buy no dam food!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19872388
> *Bro please DON'T JUgdE ME I DNT WANT TO BE JugDeD WELL go ahead and JUGde me but BE fair carnal lololololol ymcai dnt think the have a mexican in that group bro lololol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
now they do! :wow:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 09:34 AM~19874952
> *thats funny... i said it didnt happen nobody got a pic of me dancin!!!
> it happened! :wow:  man i was feelin good beers were flowin,,music was jammin,,, and didnt one person buy no dam food!!!
> *



well done


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 15 2011, 08:23 AM~19874441
> * whatz az   :biggrin:
> *


well ill answer that 64,,,,,,
AZ is the place to b in the 20-1-one, 
cuz this place is poppin like hot grease ,
thru out the whole yEAR G!!
SHOW AFTER SHOW AFTER SHOW,
ANOTHER NEW LO-LO,
2 SEE, 
EVERYBODY FROM THE 602 
TO THE 
520 TO 
THE 928 
IS STEPPIN UP TO THE PLATE!!
AND AZ IS KNOCKIN EM ALL OUT THE PARK!

THATS WHATZ AZ!

:biggrin: 

WHAT UP 64!


IM SOBERING UP 3 DAYS LATER,,,WHEW!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Feb 15 2011, 09:44 AM~19875006
> *well done
> *


CONGRATS AGAIN MY BROTHER,,,, FIRST SHOW OUT AND YOU PLACED!!!!!

THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:17 PM~19871202
> *and you forgot Jorge passed out at 7pm :wow:  :wow:  :wow: too much beer, now the pic of us getting ready to cruise back home. loaded up lunas64 all grudo and shit!!!!! like artloks says.......
> wait for it.............................................after $1 beer night
> 
> ...




cant wait for vegas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Feb 15 2011, 09:54 AM~19875084
> *cant wait for vegas
> *


DONT START THAT CRAP,,,,,,WE JUST GOT BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IN HONOR OF TORTA TUESDAYS!!!
HERES A LATE VALENTINES PIC FOR ALL MY LIL FAMILY!!!

HAPPY VALENTINES TORTA TUESDAY!!!! :biggrin: 


















WAIT FOR IT!!!













THIS TORTA UR GONNA WANNA EAT  
















WAIT FOR IT!!!!.......................




















:biggrin: 

















:wow:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 03:44 PM~19868712
> *Congrats to our homie Juan. First big show and pulled 2nd place street!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man good show, good peep's, good times props to you guys in Yuma making it happen


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 09:48 AM~19875046
> *well ill answer that 64,,,,,,
> AZ is the place to b in the 20-1-one,
> cuz this place is poppin like hot grease ,
> ...


thatz whatz up good times :biggrin: x64


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 10:01 AM~19875122
> *IN HONOR OF TORTA TUESDAYS!!!
> HERES A LATE VALENTINES PIC FOR ALL MY LIL FAMILY!!!
> 
> ...


can i get a cookie :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 15 2011, 10:08 AM~19875162
> *can i get a cookie :biggrin:
> *


STOP BULLSHITTIN YOU KNOW YOU :wow: WANT MORE THAN ONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 10:09 AM~19875167
> *:wow:
> STOP BULLSHITTIN YOU KNOW YOU :wow:  WANT MORE THAN ONE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 2 tops 1 bottoms :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 15 2011, 10:25 AM~19875246
> *:biggrin: 2 tops 1 bottoms  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 10:23 AM~19875239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 15 2011, 11:16 AM~19875555
> *:wow:
> *


whatz up call me homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 10:23 AM~19875239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 15 2011, 11:43 AM~19875763
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


top of the morning mr mike :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn dead in here today!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, ENCINAS, david602</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>
IDENTITY in the house!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

=)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDO'S...........DJ MIDNITE..............














WAIT FOR IT.......................














:0


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 10:23 AM~19875239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

This coming spring SolitoS cc of Central Az is looking to throw their first Annual Chill N Grill. I will update everyone soon with more details!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 01:05 PM~19876669
> *MANDO'S...........DJ MIDNITE..............
> WAIT FOR IT.......................
> 
> ...




AWWWW HELLL TO THE MUTHA FUCK NAH!!!!!.....HOMIE...I HAVE WEIGHT LIMITS!!!!!.....SHE PAST 'EM!!!!!!........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 03:48 PM~19877324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is az I hope to see az in full force over 14 classes for the show and the hoppers will be coming from all over dont miss it! I will be *filming the whole show not just the hop


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s+Feb 15 2011, 12:15 PM~19875963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 03:48 PM~19877324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey art loks, how come you skipped my ride??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 15 2011, 05:03 PM~19877928
> *hey art loks, how come you skipped my ride??
> *


i dont know,,, i just put em all together,,, let me see if i recorded it..... sorry bro..... you know i try to hook it all up!!! but sometimes i get a lil faded and dont realize i didnt push rec! :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN G-BODY CHROME, PM ME


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 05:07 PM~19877960
> *i dont know,,, i just put em all together,,, let me see if i recorded it..... sorry bro..... you know i try to hook it all up!!! but sometimes i get a lil faded and dont realize i didnt push rec! :happysad:
> *


ok I was the red regal


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 15 2011, 05:03 PM~19877928
> *hey art loks, how come you skipped my ride??
> *


i know what happened!!!!!

i ran to the bathroom and gave my cam to a homie and he didnt record....

sorry bro... but i think he mighta got it on his phone!!
ill see whats up!!!

sorry bro!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 02:05 PM~19876669
> *MANDO'S...........DJ MIDNITE..............
> WAIT FOR IT.......................
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf:thats it tata pull his homie card :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 05:19 PM~19878072
> *i know what happened!!!!!
> 
> i ran to the bathroom and gave my cam to a homie and he didnt record....
> ...


liar you ran to the beer garden   lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2011, 05:37 PM~19878262
> *liar you ran to the beer garden    lol jk
> *


shit i turned down at least 6 at the beer garden. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 05:27 PM~19878136
> *:barf:  :barf:thats it tata pull his homie card :angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dam f im gettin flak like this wait till Mr Buck gets on!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Feb 15 2011, 04:15 PM~19877512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 03:48 PM~19877324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where was knight image lol 

heard he had some issues come up with his pump. 
:biggrin:


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 15 2011, 04:15 PM~19877512
> *What it is az I hope to see az in full force over 14 classes for the show and the hoppers will be coming from all over dont miss it! I will be filming the whole show not just the hop
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda identity family


----------



## drop64ss (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 03:48 PM~19877324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Video!! :yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ANYBODY NEED SOME CUSTOM FABRICATING LET ME KNOW!! CHEAP WORK * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ANYBODY NEED SOME CUSTOM FABRICATING LET ME KNOW!! CHEAP WORK 



































































































:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 05:00 PM~19878477
> *dam f im gettin flak like this wait till Mr Buck gets on!!!
> *


don't sweat it tocayo...............they love to pull the Homie cards..............FTP :biggrin: 







just hide it.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 15 2011, 04:30 PM~19877619
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KillaCam64 (Jun 15, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Who has tires for 155/80-13 not milestars PM me brand n price please


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

>


[/quote]

"I SEEN EM" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 PM~19880490
> *Who has tires for 155/80-13 not milestars PM me brand n price please
> *


220 hurcules


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 PM~19880490
> *Who has tires for 155/80-13 not milestars PM me brand n price please
> *


el gus #1 ese 225 mounted!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2011, 07:46 PM~19879361
> *don't sweat it tocayo...............they love to pull the Homie cards..............FTP :biggrin:
> just hide it.
> *


tell him to stop posting them triple tortas ese :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies and a big q hubo to mi compa gordo del 818!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

wtf killa in the casa wtf lets smoke smoke puff puff lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 04:27 PM~19878136
> *:barf:  :barf:thats it tata pull his homie card :angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I will fine him and pull the card once I recover from throwing up from this pic!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:51 PM~19880739
> *I will fine him and pull the card once I recover from throwing up from this pic!!!
> *


thats what am talkin bout tata :biggrin: that way he learn :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, money addiction, CLEMENTE, MANDOS69C/10, gordobig818, KillaCam64, valledelsol, moyamike, thestrongsurvive, mleyva215, azmobn06


Sup Essays!!! How evertone doing tonite! I was busy all day moving form this house to that house!!

BTW.......it sucks!!!


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

I need some 155/80/13 w/wall send me a number tnks


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19880756
> *Lunas64, money addiction, CLEMENTE, MANDOS69C/10, gordobig818, KillaCam64, valledelsol, moyamike, thestrongsurvive, mleyva215, azmobn06
> Sup Essays!!! How evertone doing tonite! I was busy all day moving form this house to that house!!
> 
> ...


got a new pad tata PARTY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 09:46 PM~19880684
> *el gus #1 ese 225 mounted!!! :biggrin:
> *



SI QUERIA LLEVARLE NOGOCIO AL COMPA PERO SON MILESTARS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 09:56 PM~19880786
> *SI QUERIA LLEVARLE NOGOCIO AL COMPA PERO SON MILESTARS
> *


y q no la cuajan wey!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Feb 15 2011, 09:25 PM~19880490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say..don't you have a couple guys in the club selling tires  

Oh, yea.....hit up Big Ben :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19880756
> *Lunas64, money addiction, CLEMENTE, MANDOS69C/10, gordobig818, KillaCam64, valledelsol, moyamike, thestrongsurvive, mleyva215, azmobn06
> Sup Essays!!! How evertone doing tonite! I was busy all day moving form this house to that house!!
> 
> ...


Sup tata...how's the night shift going?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 08:55 PM~19880782
> *got a new pad tata PARTY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Have to get all the shit moved in first.

My Bday/25 yr Anniversary is next month, so I gatta get it ready!!
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 09:55 PM~19880782
> *got a new pad tata PARTY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit...tata be kicking foo's out at 8pm :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 15 2011, 02:05 PM~19876669
> *MANDO'S...........DJ MIDNITE..............
> WAIT FOR IT.......................
> :0
> *


:angry: :angry: WTF!?!?!?!? :burn: WHERE IS THAT PIC AT!!!???? SHE WAS A PERFECT SIZE TORTA EXCEPT FOR THE DIRTY FEET! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 08:58 PM~19880832
> *Sup tata...how's the night shift going?
> *


Its koo, got used to it, but I am on vacatation moving! 

Now that I am on the Ninja shift, I wont kick anyone out til Midnite!! :biggrin: or even later!!! I Cowboyed up in Yuma til 4 am foo!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:05 PM~19880903
> *Its koo, got used to it, but I am on vacatation moving!
> 
> Now that I am on the Ninja shift, I wont kick anyone out til Midnite!! :biggrin: or even later!!! I Cowboyed up in Yuma til 4 am foo!!!
> *


if we bring the budlight we dont get kicked out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:05 PM~19880903
> *Its koo, got used to it, but I am on vacatation moving!
> 
> Now that I am on the Ninja shift, I wont kick anyone out til Midnite!! :biggrin: or even later!!! I Cowboyed up in Yuma til 4 am foo!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's coo brotha.

Where you move to?

Sun City :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 15 2011, 09:06 PM~19880919
> *if we bring the budlight we dont get kicked out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


One Smart Prospect!!!!

I see u may be getting a Glasshouse??? Do it Do it Do it!!!

Thats one of my favorite rides!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 09:06 PM~19880929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's coo brotha.
> ...


LMAO - Sun City!!! 
Just a mile away!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm out for minute....fuck work.

Going home.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19880756
> *Lunas64, money addiction, CLEMENTE, MANDOS69C/10, gordobig818, KillaCam64, valledelsol, moyamike, thestrongsurvive, mleyva215, azmobn06
> Sup Essays!!! How evertone doing tonite! I was busy all day moving form this house to that house!!
> 
> ...


:wave: WA'SAPPONING TATA MOON! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to Chevy and David for coming over and helping a Homey move today!!!
See you fellas again tomorrow!!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 09:56 PM~19880799
> *y q no la cuajan wey!!
> *



NO ME GUSTAN ESAS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2011, 09:10 PM~19880973
> *:wave: WA'SAPPONING TATA MOON! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Cholo Mando!! How you doing Tiny?? :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:07 PM~19880936
> *One Smart Prospect!!!!
> 
> I see u may be getting a Glasshouse??? Do it Do it Do it!!!
> ...


i want one so bad but dont want to get rid of one of my babys :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 09:57 PM~19880804
> *I was about to say..don't you have a couple guys in the club selling tires
> 
> Oh, yea.....hit up Big Ben :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YEA BEN WAS MY FIRST TO CALL BUT THAT FOO NEVER ANSWERS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 09:13 PM~19880998
> *:biggrin: YEA BEN WAS MY FIRST TO CALL BUT THAT FOO NEVER ANSWERS
> *


x64!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:13 PM~19880998
> *:biggrin: YEA BEN WAS MY FIRST TO CALL BUT THAT FOO NEVER ANSWERS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 10:08 PM~19880951
> *I'm out for minute....fuck work.
> 
> Going home.
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP MR. T! :wave:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 15 2011, 10:19 PM~19881076
> *
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP!!! :wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2011, 10:25 PM~19881125
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP!!! :wave:
> *


q onda loko


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 10:26 PM~19881144
> *q onda loko
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY DONDE ESTABAS PA LA BODA DEL TONY Y LA OTRA DE EL BEN TE PERDISTE LOS TACA TACAS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:28 PM~19881163
> *QUE ONDA GUEY DONDE ESTABAS PA LA BODA DEL TONY Y LA OTRA DE EL BEN TE PERDISTE LOS TACA TACAS
> *


I took my lil boy to the ER room on sunday he was real sick ese we came back home at 2:00am


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:28 PM~19881163
> *QUE ONDA GUEY DONDE ESTABAS PA LA BODA DEL TONY Y LA OTRA DE EL BEN TE PERDISTE LOS TACA TACAS
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: ni pedo pa'la otra!!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 10:31 PM~19881202
> *I took my lil boy to the ER room on sunday he was real sick ese we came back home at 2:00am
> *


NO NI PEDO GUEY ESTAVAS EN ALGO MAS IMPORTANTE PERO PA LA OTRA LA CELEBRAMOS QUE NO ALCABO NO SABEMOS COMO :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Feb 15 2011, 08:48 PM~19880715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"cowboyed up"? that sounded "****".



> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 15 2011, 09:06 PM~19880919
> *if we bring the budlight we dont get kicked out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah right.......try it sometime and I guarrantee he'll kick you right out at 10....... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:38 PM~19881278
> *NO NI PEDO GUEY ESTAVAS EN ALGO MAS IMPORTANTE PERO PA LA OTRA LA CELEBRAMOS QUE NO ALCABO NO SABEMOS COMO :biggrin:
> *


ay le calamos "NO ****" :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2011, 10:48 PM~19881380
> *:biggrin:
> yeah no shit....
> "cowboyed up"?  that sounded "****".
> ...


ya ur right hell still kick us out and keep the buds


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Feb 15 2011, 10:13 PM~19880998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

wut it dew AZside


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Feb 15 2011, 10:13 PM~19880998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR! I SEEN YOU AT THE BAR :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2011, 06:09 AM~19882371
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Than......_  

YctGYsY51KY&feature=feedu


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19871646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 i know that car :0 sick addition to identity


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Feb 16 2011, 06:20 AM~19882400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2011, 08:59 AM~19883010
> *WHATS GOOD FELLAS
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, WORKIN :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup BIG AZ!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 15 2011, 07:46 PM~19879361
> *don't sweat it tocayo...............they love to pull the Homie cards..............FTP :biggrin:
> just hide it.
> *


 :biggrin: 
:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 15 2011, 09:28 PM~19880513
> *220 hurcules
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 15 2011, 09:48 PM~19880715
> *tell him to stop posting them triple tortas ese :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


hey man i was still fucked up from yuma, my vision was still blurry! :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:51 PM~19880739
> *I will fine him and pull the card once I recover from throwing up from this pic!!!
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

TAX TIME SPECIALS CALL FOR PRICING 602-690-6555


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19880756
> *Lunas64, money addiction, CLEMENTE, MANDOS69C/10, gordobig818, KillaCam64, valledelsol, moyamike, thestrongsurvive, mleyva215, azmobn06
> Sup Essays!!! How evertone doing tonite! I was busy all day moving form this house to that house!!
> 
> ...


with DRINKING the beer when ur done moving!! :0 </span>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 09:59 PM~19880844
> *Shit...tata be kicking foo's out at 8pm :biggrin:
> *


HES HANGIN OUT WITH ME :biggrin: NOW....LAST 2 TIMES WE GOT FUCKED UP TILL AFTER MIDNITE!!
NO ****!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2011, 09:47 AM~19883298
> *Sup BIG AZ!
> *


SUP MANDO :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 15 2011, 10:02 PM~19880877
> *:angry: :angry: WTF!?!?!?!? :burn: WHERE IS THAT PIC AT!!!???? SHE WAS A PERFECT SIZE TORTA EXCEPT FOR THE DIRTY FEET! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YA HATE TO SAY IT BUT THEM CHONIES WERE ON SOME SERIOUS JAMON! :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 10:21 AM~19883555
> *hey man i was still fucked up from yuma, my vision was still blurry! :happysad:
> *


GOOD COVER ART :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:05 PM~19880903
> *Its koo, got used to it, but I am on vacatation moving!
> 
> Now that I am on the Ninja shift, I wont kick anyone out til Midnite!! :biggrin: or even later!!! I Cowboyed up in Yuma til 4 am foo!!!
> *


YA LAST I REMEMBER AT 4 I WAS SITTIN IN THE LOBBY BULLSHITTIN WITH SECURITY, AND ALL OF A SUDDEN I HEAR "PARTIES WAS AT!!!
ROOM 209!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:07 PM~19880936
> *One Smart Prospect!!!!
> 
> I see u may be getting a Glasshouse??? Do it Do it Do it!!!
> ...


BE CARFUL BRO... HE ALWAYS GONNA WANNA RIDE YO SHIT........BACKSEAT :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:08 PM~19880950
> *LMAO - Sun City!!!
> Just a SMILE away!!
> *


FIXED :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:13 PM~19880998
> *:biggrin: YEA BEN WAS MY FIRST TO CALL BUT THAT FOO NEVER ANSWERS
> *


JUST PUT THE WORD OUT THAT YOU WANT TO TAKE HIM TO LUNCH FOR 5 PEICES ,,,,HE WILL ANSWER :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 16 2011, 07:29 AM~19882587
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i know that car  :0  sick addition to identity
> *


SHIT HE GOT PATTERNS AND LACE ON IT!!!

FUCKIN SWINE FLU SICC NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 16 2011, 10:41 AM~19883701
> *TAX TIME SPECIALS CALL FOR PRICING 602-690-6555
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FRANK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 16 2011, 10:47 AM~19883743
> *GOOD COVER ART  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I WAS STILL FUCKED UP CAUSE WHEN I POSTED THE PIC SHE WAS SKINNY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 11:02 AM~19883845
> *I KNOW I WAS STILL FUCKED UP CAUSE WHEN I POSTED THE PIC SHE WAS SKINNY!!! :cheesy:
> *


BEER GOGGLES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2011, 11:17 AM~19883976
> *BEER GOGGLES
> *


thats my story and im sticking to it ocifer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Time to get Religious in this bitch!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

can anyone help me on explaining how to uplead a video on here from youtubr??


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 16 2011, 12:13 PM~19884384
> *can anyone help me on explaining how to uplead a video on here from youtubr??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2011, 12:18 PM~19884406
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> *


kooo thnx :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SO THOSE WHO KNOW ME KNOW THAT I GO TO SCHOOL FOR GENERAL MOTORS AND NOW U CAN SEE A VIDEO I LEARN ABOUT I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY AND PLEASE LEAVE SOME FEEDBACK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 16 2011, 12:30 PM~19884506
> *SO THOSE WHO KNOW ME KNOW THAT I GO TO SCHOOL FOR GENERAL MOTORS AND NOW  U CAN SEE A VIDEO I LEARN ABOUT I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY AND PLEASE LEAVE SOME FEEDBACK
> 
> 
> ...


ya my dingle arm is all f*&^d up!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 16 2011, 12:30 PM~19884506
> *SO THOSE WHO KNOW ME KNOW THAT I GO TO SCHOOL FOR GENERAL MOTORS AND NOW  U CAN SEE A VIDEO I LEARN ABOUT I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY AND PLEASE LEAVE SOME FEEDBACK
> 
> 
> ...


 IF I WERE DRUNK I COULD FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 16 2011, 12:30 PM~19884506
> *SO THOSE WHO KNOW ME KNOW THAT I GO TO SCHOOL FOR GENERAL MOTORS AND NOW  U CAN SEE A VIDEO I LEARN ABOUT I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY AND PLEASE LEAVE SOME FEEDBACK
> 
> 
> ...


AT 0:34 - 0:39 I WAS LIKE :uh: HE USED ALOT OF WORDS I NEVER HEARD BEFORE :biggrin: I SHOULD OF STAYED IN SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2011, 01:05 PM~19884780
> *IF I WERE DRUNK I COULD FIGURE IT OUT
> *


 WIAT A MINUTE......







UR NOT DRUNK RIGHT NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 16 2011, 01:33 PM~19885003
> *WIAT A MINUTE......
> UR NOT DRUNK RIGHT NOW?  :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!

damn he shudda went to yuma!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels

what up benito!!!! 
barely recoupen or WTF? :cheesy:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 12:44 PM~19884589
> *ya my dingle arm is all f*&^d up!
> *


lol I KNOW MY INSTRUCTOR WAS LIKE TAKE NOTES AND I HAD ALL MY SHIT READY AND I DIDNT UNDERSTAND SHIT HAHAH


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2011, 11:59 AM~19884288
> *Time to get Religious in this bitch!
> 
> 
> ...


ALA MADRE..LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2011, 11:59 AM~19884288
> *Time to get Religious in this bitch!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 16 2011, 06:44 AM~19882447
> *Than......
> 
> YctGYsY51KY&feature=feedu
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 13 2011, 07:31 AM~19857141
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE TONY
> I WISH YOU AND YOUR WIFE THE BEST!
> 
> ...


CONGRATS SENDING TONY AND HIS LADY BEST WISHES!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 13 2011, 06:58 PM~19860712
> *Ben's place is the place!!!! Bad ass food, bad ass music. Congrats ese. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS FOR COMING HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 14 2011, 12:02 AM~19864030
> *pics from Yuma show
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE NICE ASS PICS.... LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A BLAST OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 02:41 AM~19864775
> *Que rollo compa ben muchas felizidades we all had a great time muy buen fieston
> *



GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 02:06 PM~19885266
> *User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> ...


YEAH BRO AND MY INTERNET WAS DOWN BUT IM BACK!!!!!!!!

NICE PICS OF YUMA BY THE WAY!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 14 2011, 10:27 AM~19866236
> *Taking care of my 3 kids.
> *



HOW ARE THINGS GOING!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 10:34 AM~19866285
> *AND CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FELLOW IDENTITY MEMBERS FOR PLACING !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIES CONGRATS ON THE WINS!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 14 2011, 02:34 PM~19868185
> *JA JA! COCAINE IS A HELL OF A DRUG! :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO LIE!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@Feb 14 2011, 06:33 PM~19870161
> *again with my damn mouth open!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 14 2011, 08:27 PM~19871346
> *listen to the lil kid at 17seconds!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:42 PM~19885499
> *YEAH BRO AND MY INTERNET WAS DOWN BUT IM BACK!!!!!!!!
> 
> NICE PICS OF YUMA BY THE WAY!!!!
> *


YOU PAY TO MUCH AGAIN???

AND DID YOU GET MARRIED TO?? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 15 2011, 12:52 AM~19873593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 02:47 PM~19885541
> *YOU PAY TO MUCH AGAIN???
> 
> AND DID YOU GET MARRIED TO?? :dunno:
> *


YUP OVERPAYMENT IS A MOTHAFUCCA!!!!!


YES I DID GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 15 2011, 04:30 PM~19877619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM READY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 10:13 PM~19880998
> *:biggrin: YEA BEN WAS MY FIRST TO CALL BUT THAT FOO NEVER ANSWERS
> *



CHECK YOUR PHONE FOOL I EVEN TEXTED YOU SO DONT LIE!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:44 PM~19885509
> *HOW ARE THINGS GOING!!!!
> *


Going ok, got em enrolled in school etc so now i in bed by 9pm and awake by 7am. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 11:00 PM~19881481
> *true dat :biggrin:
> *


NOT TRUE!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 16 2011, 02:51 PM~19885575
> *Going ok, got em enrolled in school etc so now i in bed by 9pm and awake by 7am.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE.......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:49 PM~19885558
> *YUP OVERPAYMENT IS A MOTHAFUCCA!!!!!
> YES I DID GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


Congratulations Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2011, 05:44 AM~19882318
> *:yessad: BEG THE ***** TO SELL YOU A TIRE!
> *


DONT START *****, WHEN YOU NEEDED ME I WAS RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: AS A MATTER OF FACT WHEN EVERYONE NEEDED ME IVE BEEN THERE SO "CHUT DA PUCK UP"!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 16 2011, 02:53 PM~19885587
> *Congratulations Ben
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:49 PM~19885558
> *YUP OVERPAYMENT IS A MOTHAFUCCA!!!!!
> YES I DID GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


MAN MY BAD I WASNT SURE?????
I EXPECTED TO SEE SOME ONE NITE IN PARIS PICS AND I SEE THE HOMIE TONYS PICS,,,AND I WAS LIKE ANOTHER HOMIE??

WELL MR CUSTOM WHEELS......

CONGRADULATIONS ON THE NEW BRIDE AND THE NEW LIL UNITY!!!
AND NOW THAT YOU HAVE TO LISTEN MAYBE SHE WILL GIVE YOU A REASON TO WANT TO SEE UR PITO IN THE SHOWER  

J/K BRO!!!
MAD LOVE FOR YA CARNAL!! ALWAYS HERE!!
NO HMO!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo az, selling a 64 check it out  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582069


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:54 PM~19885597
> *DONT START *****, WHEN YOU NEEDED ME I WAS RIGHT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AS A MATTER OF FACT WHEN EVERYONE NEEDED ME IVE BEEN THERE SO "CHUT DA PUCK UP"!!!!!!!
> *


when you callin, I be there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

So your ass is married now! Congrats


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 02:55 PM~19885603
> *MAN MY BAD I WASNT SURE?????
> I EXPECTED TO SEE SOME ONE NITE IN PARIS PICS AND I SEE THE HOMIE TONYS PICS,,,AND I WAS LIKE ANOTHER HOMIE??
> 
> ...



jajajajaja your stupid guey!!!!! but thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2011, 03:38 PM~19885868
> *when you callin, I be there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> So your ass is married now! Congrats
> *


yes im married now, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES MY HOMIE BIG BEN DOESN'T ANSWER HIS PHONE AT TIMES BUT DON'T BE MAD AT HIM CAUSE HE IS GETTING SOME :biggrin: AND YOU AIN'T LMAO!!! CONGRATULATIONS BIG BEN REMEMBER YOU FAMILIA SO I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP UNITY MIKE :wave: HOW THE KIDS DOING?*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 16 2011, 04:01 PM~19886092
> *OK HOMIES MY HOMIE BIG BEN DOESN'T ANSWER HIS PHONE AT TIMES BUT DON'T BE MAD AT HIM CAUSE HE IS GETTING SOME  :biggrin: AND YOU AIN'T LMAO!!!  CONGRATULATIONS BIG BEN REMEMBER YOU FAMILIA SO I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE!!!
> *


yes we know he is getting busy! We gonna call him Big Rabbit, poppin kids out like craaazzzyyy! lol


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2011, 04:03 PM~19886117
> *yes we know he is getting busy! We gonna call him Big Rabbit, poppin kids out like craaazzzyyy! lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *FUKN MANDO :biggrin: *


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 10:59 AM~19883826
> *BAD ASS FRANK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks art loks


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Feb 16 2011, 01:33 PM~19885003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUCK THAT CHET AHHH! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Feb 16 2011, 03:27 PM~19885787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY ARE GOOD! MY KIDS ARE THE BOMB! I LOVE THEM! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 16 2011, 04:15 PM~19886205
> *thanks art loks
> *


THEM LAST T
2 POST MADE ME WANT TO GO GET A PIZZA AND PLAY VIDEO GAMES!!!! :cheesy:


I WISH I WAS GETTIN TAXES,,,,, IF I WAS ID BE ALL UP IN YOUR SHOP!!!

BUT I NICKLE AND DIME..... ITS ALL GOOD!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 16 2011, 02:42 PM~19885499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont get mad...get glad :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 16 2011, 04:22 PM~19886269
> *IM AT WORK!
> IF COULD I WOULD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:49 PM~19885558
> *YUP OVERPAYMENT IS A MOTHAFUCCA!!!!!
> YES I DID GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


congradulations Ben


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:49 PM~19885558
> *YUP OVERPAYMENT IS A MOTHAFUCCA!!!!!
> YES I DID GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


Congratulations Big Ben


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 14 2011, 01:34 PM~19868185
> *JA JA! COCAINE IS A HELL OF A DRUG! :roflmao:
> *





YUP!!!!!....IT SURE IS..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 16 2011, 05:17 PM~19886725
> *YUP!!!!!....IT SURE IS..........
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DO YOU GET IN LINE TO HIT THAT LINE!???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 16 2011, 04:01 PM~19886092
> *OK HOMIES MY HOMIE BIG BEN DOESN'T ANSWER HIS PHONE AT TIMES BUT DON'T BE MAD AT HIM CAUSE HE IS GETTING SOME  :biggrin: AND YOU AIN'T LMAO!!!  CONGRATULATIONS BIG BEN REMEMBER YOU FAMILIA SO I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE!!!
> *


thanks OG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2011, 04:03 PM~19886117
> *yes we know he is getting busy! We gonna call him Big Rabbit, poppin kids out like craaazzzyyy! lol
> *



like **************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 16 2011, 04:49 PM~19886461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 05:28 PM~19886822
> *thanks homies!!!!!!
> *


Sup Ben where's the pics at from ur wedding


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

WHAT U GOT ON THIS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 04:21 PM~19886767
> *WHERE DO YOU GET IN LINE TO HIT THAT LINE!???
> *



LMMFAO!!!!.....IM SELLING RAFFLE TICKETS.....ONLY "ONE" WINNER........100 BUCKS A POP.......SNORT ALLLLLLLL YOU WANT........LMFAO!!!!!!..........LIKE A BUFFET, ONLY FOR COKE USERS........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

signing out... goin to the shop i think i can have a beer now!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 16 2011, 04:37 PM~19886898
> *Sup Ben where's the pics at from ur wedding
> *



THEY DIDNT TAKE ANY....HE SAID HE DIDNT WANT ANY PROOF LATER IN CASE HE HAD TO BURIE THE BODY.......LOL!!!!......JUST KIDDING BEN!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 16 2011, 05:43 PM~19886937
> *LMMFAO!!!!.....IM SELLING RAFFLE TICKETS.....ONLY "ONE" WINNER........100 BUCKS A POP.......SNORT ALLLLLLLL YOU WANT........LMFAO!!!!!!..........LIKE A BUFFET, ONLY FOR COKE USERS........
> *


ok but what about the people that like to by more than one ticket :naughty:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:54 PM~19885597
> *DONT START *****, WHEN YOU NEEDED ME I WAS RIGHT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AS A MATTER OF FACT WHEN EVERYONE NEEDED ME IVE BEEN THERE SO "CHUT DA PUCK UP"!!!!!!!
> *


WISH I CAN SAY THAT IS TRUE! IM STILL WAITING ON A FONE CALL FOR MY GATE :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:49 PM~19885558
> *YUP OVERPAYMENT IS A MOTHAFUCCA!!!!!
> YES I DID GET MARRIED ON SUNDAY!!!
> *


:0 :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS BENITO!! :uh: BUT WHERE WAS MY INVITE!?!?!? :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 10:46 AM~19883737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YA HATE TO SAY IT BUT THEM CHONIES WERE ON SOME SERIOUS JAMON! :naughty:
> *


:biggrin: YESSSSIR!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: I THINK YOU SHOULD REPOST!!!!  :boink:











WAIT FOR IT...............


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 16 2011, 02:51 PM~19885572
> *CHECK YOUR PHONE FOOL I EVEN TEXTED YOU SO DONT LIE!!!
> *


Lol yea i got it later after posting this


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW PHX AZ CHAPTER MEMBER!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 16 2011, 04:48 PM~19886968
> *ok but what about the people that like to by more than one ticket :naughty:
> *





HMMMMMMM........OK....3 4 1......HOWS THAT?????......BETTER THE ODDS.....LOL!!!!......LIMIT 3 TICKETS......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 16 2011, 02:20 PM~19885345
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:h5:  WOO HOO!!!!  NASCAR SEASON IS BACK!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 16 2011, 09:07 PM~19888835
> *:h5:  WOO HOO!!!!  NASCAR SEASON IS BACK!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i dont really watch nascar but when i do i root for the chevys :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 16 2011, 09:12 PM~19888873
> *i dont really watch nascar but when i do i root for the chevys :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP EVERYBODY ON THE O.G. AZ SIDE THREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 16 2011, 06:21 PM~19887238
> *HMMMMMMM........OK....3 4 1......HOWS THAT?????......BETTER THE ODDS.....LOL!!!!......LIMIT 3 TICKETS......
> *


Ok ok ok. Where's the line to get a line and can I pay with my food stamp card and and how wil I knw who won and he who wins can they share a lil


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 16 2011, 09:07 PM~19888835
> *:h5:  WOO HOO!!!!  NASCAR SEASON IS BACK!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 16 2011, 09:17 PM~19888923
> *Ok ok ok. Where's the line to get a line and can I pay with my food stamp card and and how wil I knw who won and he who wins can they share a lil
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 16 2011, 09:19 PM~19888943
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up luna u tired yet I knw I am a lil thank god for tylenal


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :sprint: LAAAAAAAAAATERZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 16 2011, 08:25 PM~19889000
> *Wats up luna u tired yet I knw I am a lil thank god for tylenal
> *


Ya Bro, My back isnt feeling good!!! But we got alot in the house!! Thanks again for coming over to help!!!
Appreciate it! You too David!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 16 2011, 08:17 PM~19888923
> *Ok ok ok. Where's the line to get a line and can I pay with my food stamp card and and how wil I knw who won and he who wins can they share a lil
> *




HOW BOUT EVERYONE FOR THEM SELVES????.......NO PUSHING OR SHUVING......PLENTY TO GO AROUND........


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19889757
> *HOW BOUT EVERYONE FOR THEM SELVES????.......NO PUSHING OR SHUVING......PLENTY TO GO AROUND........
> *


Bro I dnt knw about that yo tengo naris de gramo. Un 8 pora kada lado 2 veses al dia. Hehehehe I don't think I'm going to get invited to get my tickets or I'm going to be charged 40 a ticket "lol"


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 16 2011, 05:58 PM~19887050
> *:0 :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS BENITO!! :uh: BUT WHERE WAS MY INVITE!?!?!? :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 16 2011, 05:37 PM~19886898
> *Sup Ben where's the pics at from ur wedding
> *


where the hell were you at????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 16 2011, 05:47 PM~19886960
> *THEY DIDNT TAKE ANY....HE SAID HE DIDNT WANT ANY PROOF LATER IN CASE HE HAD TO BURIE THE BODY.......LOL!!!!......JUST KIDDING BEN!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 16 2011, 05:55 PM~19887019
> *WISH I CAN SAY THAT IS TRUE! IM STILL WAITING ON A FONE CALL FOR MY GATE  :dunno:
> *



oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 16 2011, 05:58 PM~19887050
> *:0 :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS BENITO!! :uh: BUT WHERE WAS MY INVITE!?!?!? :angry:
> *



niggie i did invite you when we were at the identity picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 16 2011, 06:09 PM~19887145
> *Lol yea i got it later after posting this
> *


so then edit it.......... do you want them o no???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 17 2011, 12:05 AM~19890400
> *x2 :angry:
> *


fuck you,,,,, you got invited when you were at the meeting asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Congrats bro on the weding,,,,,,,,ben


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! The show will still go on rain or shine! A little rain never hurt no body!!! I still hope to see everyone out there this weekend!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 17 2011, 02:00 AM~19890715
> *Congrats bro on the weding,,,,,,,,ben
> *


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:03 AM~19891070
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


whats up my neeeega


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 06:21 AM~19891110
> *
> *


whats up homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 06:24 AM~19891119
> *Man! The show will still go on rain or shine! A little rain never hurt no body!!! I still hope to see everyone out there this weekend!!
> *


imma be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:33 AM~19891138
> *whats up my neeeega
> *


WTF! WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP? GETTING READY FOR WORK? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:36 AM~19891144
> *WTF! WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP? GETTING READY FOR WORK? :biggrin:
> *


yup gotta be there at 7


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 06:24 AM~19891119
> *Man! The show will still go on rain or shine! A little rain never hurt no body!!! I still hope to see everyone out there this weekend!!
> *


ILL BE THERE IF I CAN DRINK MY BEER IN MY CUP! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:37 AM~19891146
> *ILL BE THERE IF I CAN DRINK MY BEER IN MY CUP! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:36 AM~19891145
> *yup gotta be there at 7
> *


YOU BETTER HURRY! YOUR GONNA BE LATE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 06:24 AM~19891119
> *Man! The show will still go on rain or shine! A little rain never hurt no body!!! I still hope to see everyone out there this weekend!!
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait for it :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:37 AM~19891148
> *YOU BETTER HURRY! YOUR GONNA BE LATE :biggrin:
> *


fuck it, imma call in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:34 AM~19891139
> *whats up homie!!!!
> *


chillin homie  tryn to wake up :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:38 AM~19891152
> *fuck it, imma call in :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CANT CALL IN ON YOUR FIRST DAY NIKKKA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 06:38 AM~19891150
> *:thumbsup: cant wait for it  :biggrin:
> *


x63badassmothafuckinredragtopinthemothafuckinhouse :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

seen these in off topic, thought i'd share :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:40 AM~19891158
> *x63badassmothafuckinredragtopinthemothafuckinhouse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WERE? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 06:39 AM~19891155
> *chillin homie   tryn to wake up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wake up homie, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:39 AM~19891157
> *YOU CANT CALL IN ON YOUR FIRST DAY NIKKKA
> *


your right i gotta go then.............. laterz az!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:41 AM~19891161
> *WERE? :biggrin:
> *


my garage :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:43 AM~19891172
> *my garage :biggrin:
> *


OHH! IS THAT WHAT YOU DRIVE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:44 AM~19891174
> *OHH! IS THAT WHAT YOU DRIVE! :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:37 AM~19891146
> *ILL BE THERE IF I CAN DRINK MY BEER IN MY CUP! :biggrin:
> *


X1000000000.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:42 AM~19891166
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wake up homie, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: yeah i need to :biggrin: i got work to do


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:50 AM~19891200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

all right evryone ima take my class final today in automotive engine controls! then i have automatic transmisions next week doh!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 16 2011, 06:08 PM~19887134
> *:biggrin: YESSSSIR!!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: I THINK YOU SHOULD REPOST!!!!  :boink:
> WAIT FOR IT...............
> *


nell pastel,,,, had some gente me know for long time in here tryin to get a playa banned hno: and kicked out this mug....... them types just gonna have to be pm'd


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 07:00 AM~19891233
> *:biggrin: yeah i need to  :biggrin:  i got work to do
> *


get on it then! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 08:10 AM~19891507
> *nell pastel,,,, had some gente me know for long time in here tryin to get a playa banned hno: and kicked out this mug....... them types just gonna have to be pm'd
> *


whats crackin art??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 16 2011, 09:17 PM~19888923
> *Ok ok ok. Where's the line to get a line and can I pay with my food stamp card and and how wil I knw who won and he who wins can they share a lil
> *


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 08:12 AM~19891523
> *whats crackin art??
> *


mornin bro,,,,dedication bruh,,,, i start at 11 am,,,, i got here at 8:01

i got about 35,000 square feet of flooring comin in from long beach mofo suposed to be here at 8  

its ok cafe y un panicito :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 16 2011, 10:48 PM~19889757
> *HOW BOUT EVERYONE FOR THEM SELVES????.......NO PUSHING OR SHUVING......PLENTY TO GO AROUND........
> *


:run:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:43 AM~19891170
> *your right i gotta go then.............. laterz az!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BEN YOU ARE GOING TO GO WATCH SAVE BY THE BELL !!!!!!!!!!!!YOU KNOW YOU WANT US TO CALL YOU ZACK MORRIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP ART?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>More pic's from the "Say No To Drugs" Car Show........_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 06:24 AM~19891119
> *Man! The show will still go on rain or shine! A little rain never hurt no body!!! I still hope to see everyone out there this weekend!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 08:32 AM~19891677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Move in is between 7-10 am but they will be letting everyone still move in all day!
NO Pre Reg! There will be Trophys! And yes you can get drunk! :biggrin: 










_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 AM~19891658
> *WHATS UP ART?
> *


mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

whats good nagga???!?!?!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 08:10 AM~19891507
> *nell pastel,,,, had some gente me know for long time in here tryin to get a playa banned hno: and kicked out this mug....... them types just gonna have to be pm'd
> *


:uh: WHAT ARE YOU WAITIN FOR CARNAL :biggrin: PM ME THAT TORTA PIC AND I WILL POST IT!!!!   I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Half the day checking out Monster Pit Bulls and the half hanging out with Jamel!!!!![/i] :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 08:44 AM~19891769
> *:uh: WHAT ARE YOU WAITIN FOR CARNAL :biggrin: PM ME THAT TORTA PIC AND I WILL POST IT!!!!   I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 12:55 AM~19890546
> *niggie i did invite you when we were at the identity picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: I KNOW YOU DID BENITO  I AM JUST MESSING WITH YOU!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 12:57 AM~19890552
> *fuck you,,,,, you got invited when you were at the meeting asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:03 AM~19891070
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


:biggrin: WA'SUP MIKEY "5 BEERS"! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 06:21 AM~19891110
> *
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP CURTIS :wave: WHAT IS NEW?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 06:24 AM~19891119
> *Man! The show will still go on rain or shine! A little rain never hurt no body!!! I still hope to see everyone out there this weekend!!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 17 2011, 08:43 AM~19891761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH I HAD 5 BEERS RIGHT NOW


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 06:37 AM~19891146
> *ILL BE THERE IF I CAN DRINK MY BEER IN MY CUP! :biggrin:
> *


That is fine you just can have visible beer! Thats what no beer meant and the bar that is a part of the show is doing a special on beer!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:38 AM~19891152
> *fuck it, imma call in :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 JUST DO IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892075
> *That is fine you just can have visible beer! Thats what no beer meant and the bar that is a part of the show is doing a special on beer!
> *


:biggrin: ARE THEY GONNA HAVE $1 CORONAS!!!??? :x: :x:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892075
> *That is fine you just can have visible beer! Thats what no beer meant and the bar that is a part of the show is doing a special on beer!
> *


Do you have to be present to win the raffle?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 09:30 AM~19892066
> *JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE OFFICE :biggrin:
> 
> I WISH I HAD 5 BEERS RIGHT NOW
> *


:uh: YOU DRANK THEM ALREADY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 06:41 AM~19891160
> *seen these in off topic, thought i'd share  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 07:44 AM~19891769
> *:uh: WHAT ARE YOU WAITIN FOR CARNAL :biggrin: PM ME THAT TORTA PIC AND I WILL POST IT!!!!   I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!
> *





HEY FUCKER!!!....YOU BETTER PM THAT SHIT TO ME AS WELL......I LOVE ME SUM TORTA TOO NIKKA!!!!........LOL!!!!!.........AND REMEMBER....I HAVE WEIGHT LIMITS......


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:24 AM~19892029
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP CURTIS :wave: WHAT IS NEW?
> *


NOT MUCH MANDO JUST HERE AT WORK  ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING READY FOR POWDER COAT :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 08:44 AM~19891769
> *:uh: WHAT ARE YOU WAITIN FOR CARNAL :biggrin: PM ME THAT TORTA PIC AND I WILL POST IT!!!!  x85</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892075
> *That is fine you just can have visible beer! Thats what no beer meant and the bar that is a part of the show is doing a special on beer!
> *


you da man Jamal!!!!

just dont let em do dat 1 dollar chet hno:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 08:11 AM~19891515
> *get on it then!    :biggrin:
> *


fuck that, i'll do it tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 09:46 AM~19892203
> *HEY FUCKER!!!....YOU BETTER PM THAT SHIT TO ME AS WELL......I LOVE ME SUM TORTA TOO NIKKA!!!!........LOL!!!!!.........AND REMEMBER....I HAVE WEIGHT LIMITS......
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 09:47 AM~19892209
> *NOT MUCH MANDO JUST HERE AT WORK    ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING READY FOR POWDER COAT  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: STRAIGHT FROM MY PM BOX  I GOT A NICE TORTA PIC THAT WILL SATISFY ALL THE TORTA LOVERS ON THE AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup:  WAIT FOR IT..........  hno: hno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892075
> *That is fine you just can have visible beer! Thats what no beer meant and the bar that is a part of the show is doing a special on beer!
> *


THATS MUSIC TO MY EARS! :biggrin: 
I WILL BE BY THE BAR :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:37 AM~19892128
> *:biggrin: ARE THEY GONNA HAVE $1 CORONAS!!!??? :x: :x:
> *


NAW! BUT MR ED WILL BE THEIR TO FILL YOUR BOTTLES! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 17 2011, 09:40 AM~19892155
> *Do you have to be present to win the raffle?
> *


Yes unless you leave the raffle ticket number(s) with me or the dj!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 10:15 AM~19892399
> *THATS MUSIC TO MY EARS! :biggrin:
> I WILL BE BY THE BAR :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  BORRACHO!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 10:17 AM~19892411
> *NAW! BUT MR ED WILL BE THEIR TO FILL YOUR BOTTLES! :biggrin:
> *


 WELL YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING  YOU DRINK THAT "CANNED WATER"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:06 AM~19892336
> *:biggrin: STRAIGHT FROM MY PM BOX  I GOT A NICE TORTA PIC THAT WILL SATISFY ALL THE TORTA LOVERS ON THE AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: ANY FUCKEN DAY NOW TWINKLE TOES!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 10:18 AM~19892413
> *Yes unless you leave the raffle ticket number(s) with me or the dj!
> *


WHAT ABOUT MY TALL TEE???? :biggrin: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 10:25 AM~19892458
> *WAIT FOR IT..........*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:26 AM~19892471
> *WHAT ABOUT MY TALL TEE???? :biggrin: :x:
> *


Man you aint gonna believe this but I went and ask for your tall t 10xl and they said they dont make them that big but they gave me another option they said they can use a full size bed sheet and so it up and silk screen it and you wont be able to tell the difference! Whats up you want one??


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Hahaha! Im just messin with you mando!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: BAM!!!!! :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19892500
> *Man you aint gonna believe this but I went and ask for your tall t 10xl and they said they dont make them that big but they gave me another option they said they can use a full size bed sheet and so it up and silk screen it and you wont be able to tell the difference! Whats up you want one??
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  NOT FUNNY!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BAM!!!  :naughty: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:36 AM~19892545
> * :naughty: BAM!!!!! :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


OHH SHIT! THATS SHIT IS NOT RITE! YOU GOTTA WARN A MUTHA F$%#A


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:36 AM~19892545
> *NOW CHOKE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:36 AM~19892545
> * :naughty: BAM!!!!! :boink:
> 
> 
> ...




I TOLD YOU I HAVE WEIGHT LIMITS HOMIE!!!!!!........


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 10:46 AM~19892596
> *OHH SHIT! THATS SHIT IS NOT RITE! YOU GOTTA WARN A MUTHA F$%#A
> *


:biggrin: I SAID "WAIT FOR IT" LIKE 3 TIMES!  WHY DO YOU THINK ART LOKS DISAPPEARED!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 10:49 AM~19892624
> *I TOLD YOU I HAVE WEIGHT LIMITS HOMIE!!!!!!........
> *


:dunno: I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS A WEIGHT LIMIT WHEN IT COMES TO GETTIN SOME COOCHIE!  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:50 AM~19892628
> *:biggrin: I SAID "WAIT FOR IT" LIKE 3 TIMES!  WHY DO YOU THINK ART LOKS DISAPPEARED!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> *




NOW YOU GOT JOKES INSTEAD OF TORTAS.......YO ASS IS IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:53 AM~19892640
> *:dunno: I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS A WEIGHT LIMIT WHEN IT COMES TO GETTIN SOME COOCHIE!  :biggrin:
> *




WHAT IS SHE AND I GONNA DO TOGETHER????/...FIGHT OVER THE LAST BISCUIT????........LOL!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:53 AM~19892640
> *:dunno: I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS A WEIGHT LIMIT WHEN IT COMES TO GETTIN SOME COOCHIE!  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU CANT FIND THE COOCHIE THEIR IS A PROBLEM


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 10:04 AM~19892699
> *IF YOU CANT FIND THE COOCHIE THEIR IS A PROBLEM
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 11:04 AM~19892699
> *IF YOU CANT FIND THE COOCHIE THEIR IS A PROBLEM
> *


 JUST THROW SOME FLOUR ON IT AND LOOK FOR THE WET SPOTS! :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 10:53 AM~19892645
> *NOW YOU GOT JOKES INSTEAD OF TORTAS.......YO ASS IS IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!........
> *


:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19892500
> *Man you aint gonna believe this but I went and ask for your tall t 10xl and they said they dont make them that big but they gave me another option they said they can use a full size bed sheet and so it up and silk screen it and you wont be able to tell the difference! Whats up you want one??
> *


This ***** got jokes! Man make that 2 one for my car cover after all looks like its gonna rain & I'm not talking Jaguars! You already know we give rats ass about rain especially after new years in LA


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:40 AM~19892561
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  NOT FUNNY!  :biggrin:
> *


Man! Yeah it is!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 10:15 AM~19892399
> *THATS MUSIC TO MY EARS! :biggrin:
> I WILL BE BY THE BAR :biggrin:
> *


anything else wud be uncivilized!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Feb 17 2011, 11:20 AM~19892785
> *This ***** got jokes! Man make that 2 one for my car cover after all looks like its gonna rain & I'm not talking Jaguars! You already know we give rats ass about rain especially after new years in LA
> *


Hahaha! Are you saying mandos a torta???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 10:55 AM~19892655
> *WHAT IS SHE AND I GONNA DO TOGETHER????/...FIGHT OVER THE LAST BISCUIT????........LOL!!!!!!
> *


:dunno: :uh: NEXT I AM GONNA HEAR THAT THERE IS SIZE LIMITS ON TITS :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 09:47 AM~19892209
> *NOT MUCH MANDO JUST HERE AT WORK    ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING READY FOR POWDER COAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Feb 17 2011, 11:20 AM~19892785
> *This ***** got jokes! Man make that 2 one for my car cover after all looks like its gonna rain & I'm not talking Jaguars! You already know we give rats ass about rain especially after new years in LA
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo AZ side what's good


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 10:25 AM~19892458
> *ANY FUCKEN DAY NOW TWINKLE TOES!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 11:22 AM~19892799
> *Man! Yeah it is!
> *


:burn: :twak: THIS GUY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:24 AM~19892812
> *:dunno: :uh: NEXT I AM GONNA HEAR THAT THERE IS SIZE LIMITS ON TITS :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 11:30 AM~19892850
> *:cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: HE WANTED TO SEE A TORTA PIC!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 11:28 AM~19892844
> *Qvo AZ side what's good
> *


:scrutinize: WHAT KITTY LITTER BOX DID YOU CRAWL OUT FROM!?!?!?! :biggrin: J/K MI GATITO! :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 AM~19892884
> *:biggrin: HE WANTED TO SEE A TORTA PIC!
> *



YEAH!!!!...TORTAS...NO SEMIs.............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 11:33 AM~19892877
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 11:39 AM~19892939
> *YEAH!!!!...TORTAS...NO SEMIs.............
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 08:18 AM~19891574
> *mornin bro,,,,dedication bruh,,,, i start at 11 am,,,, i got here at 8:01
> 
> i got about 35,000 square feet of flooring comin in from long beach mofo suposed to be here at 8
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 17 2011, 08:22 AM~19891602
> *BEN YOU ARE GOING TO GO WATCH SAVE BY THE BELL !!!!!!!!!!!!YOU KNOW YOU WANT US TO CALL YOU ZACK MORRIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wtf??? thats old school


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 09:07 AM~19891911
> *:biggrin: I KNOW YOU DID BENITO  I AM JUST MESSING WITH YOU!
> *



:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892075
> *That is fine you just can have visible beer! Thats what no beer meant and the bar that is a part of the show is doing a special on beer!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19892500
> *Man you aint gonna believe this but I went and ask for your tall t 10xl and they said they dont make them that big but they gave me another option they said they can use a full size bed sheet and so it up and silk screen it and you wont be able to tell the difference! Whats up you want one??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 11:28 AM~19892844
> *Qvo AZ side what's good
> *


whats up kitty?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 12:05 PM~19893129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X* there you go again!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 12:05 PM~19893131
> *whats up kitty?????
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19892500
> *Man you aint gonna believe this but I went and ask for your tall t 10xl and they said they dont make them that big but they gave me another option they said they can use a full size bed sheet and so it up and silk screen it and you wont be able to tell the difference! Whats up you want one??
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 11:28 AM~19892844
> *Qvo AZ side what's good
> *


ke rollo Gato :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 11:48 AM~19893014
> *ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


perfect :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 11:27 AM~19892833
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 17 2011, 11:22 AM~19892799
> *Man! Yeah it is!
> *


Jamal always talkin shit :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:48 AM~19893014
> *ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ID SAY "NOT" BIG ENOUGH BUT I DONT WANNA HEAR YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: ANYMORE......LOL!!!!!!.....THEY GOOD HOMIE!!!!!..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Feb 17 2011, 11:18 AM~19892773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP GATO?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> ARE YOU TRYING TO HAVE SEX OR MAKE SOME BREAD?
> 
> SHE PROBABLY ALREADY HAS A YEAST INFECTION.....SO FLOUR AND YEAST.....YEAH...YOU CAN BAKE SOME BREAD OR BREW SOME BEER.......LOL!!!!!....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > ARE YOU TRYING TO HAVE SEX OR MAKE SOME BREAD?
> >
> > SHE PROBABLY ALREADY HAS A YEAST INFECTION.....SO FLOUR AND YEAST.....YEAH...YOU CAN BAKE SOME BREAD OR BREW SOME BEER.......LOL!!!!!....
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 11:55 AM~19893399
> *:barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

KILLA IS SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2011, 01:22 PM~19893557
> *
> *


WHATS UP TERMITE?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 11:28 AM~19892844
> *Qvo AZ side what's good
> *


Que rollo gato


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 11:37 AM~19892913
> *:scrutinize: WHAT KITTY LITTER BOX DID YOU CRAWL OUT FROM!?!?!?! :biggrin: J/K MI GATITO! :wave:
> *


What's up Mando


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 12:05 PM~19893131
> *whats up kitty?????
> *


Qvo Benjamon????????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 10:18 AM~19892414
> *:biggrin:  BORRACHO!!!!
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 17 2011, 12:11 PM~19893161
> *ke rollo Gato  :biggrin:
> *


What's Curtis :cheesy:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 12:39 PM~19893340
> *ARE YOU TRYING TO HAVE SEX OR MAKE SOME BREAD?
> 
> WHAT UP GATO?
> *


Qvo mike


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 17 2011, 01:45 PM~19893706
> *Que rollo gato
> *


Aki nomas pepe jose ke tranza contigo :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S BAD ASS THE NEXT PHOENIQUERA MAGAZINE HITTING THE STREETS SOON!!!*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 01:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUCKEN BAD AZZ MANDO!!!!!!......WHERE DO I SUBSCRIBE??????........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 01:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS CLASSIC BIG MANDO!!!!....I POSTED ON MY FB, IF YOU DONT MIND??......FUNNY SHIT RITE THURRRRR........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chosen Few Crew_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793581
> *By the way that Kansas City shows music line up is nuts!
> 
> 
> ...


BEER ME :wow:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 17 2011, 02:03 PM~19894274
> *BEER ME :wow:
> *



HOW 'BOUT WE "KOOL-AID" YO ASS FOOL???!!!!....YO AZZ DONT DRINK NIKKA!!!!....LOL!!!!.....


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

what up og az side. im am selling tripple gold daytons for 800 firm pm me.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Feb 17 2011, 03:11 PM~19894347
> * what up og az side. im am selling tripple gold daytons for 800 firm pm me.
> *


  13x7 daytons


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 11:48 AM~19893014
> *ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 17 2011, 06:40 AM~19891158
> *x63badassmothafuckinredragtopinthemothafuckinhouse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












looks familiar


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 17 2011, 02:44 PM~19894093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 02:32 PM~19893993
> *What's Curtis  :cheesy:
> *


chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 17 2011, 03:07 PM~19894820
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's some funny shit bro that's how we do it at identity family lol lol lol lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 02:35 PM~19894010
> *Qvo mike
> *


DRUNK ASS CAT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES IT COME WITH A FREE BEER?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 17 2011, 04:07 PM~19894820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY TIO


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

OH SHIT HOMIE THATS AT OUR AFTER PARTY HAHA!! BE CAREFUL WE GOT SOME PROBATIONERS WHOS P.O'S WOULD LOVE TO VIOLATE RIGHTNOW!!! JK..


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 17 2011, 03:11 PM~19894341
> *HOW 'BOUT WE "KOOL-AID" YO ASS FOOL???!!!!....YO AZZ DONT DRINK NIKKA!!!!....LOL!!!!.....
> *


SODA! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 01:27 PM~19893581
> *WHATS UP TERMITE?
> *


Was 'sapening homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PERFECT SCORE is in Kingman if any one wants to buy it! 

http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 05:36 PM~19895674
> *PERFECT SCORE is in Kingman if any one wants to buy it!
> 
> http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440
> *


lol it sold for 8k :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 17 2011, 06:53 PM~19896310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro you said justin az said you was cholo woods,, i got something golf for you.
help ur game out... at least that what it says! :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda art loks


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 06:59 PM~19896358
> *hey bro you said justin az said you was cholo woods,, i got something golf for you.
> help ur game out... at least that what it says! :biggrin:
> *


talk to me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 06:59 PM~19896358
> *hey bro you said justin az said you was cholo woods,, i got something golf for you.
> help ur game out... at least that what it says! :biggrin:
> *





Luna???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: The1and0nly, TopDogg, D.J. Midnite, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., El Azteca 85 Buick


hno: hno: hno: sup homie, do you have that G14 Classified photo from saturday Black and Grey?????


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 07:08 PM~19896436
> *Luna???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hurd hes a RINGER :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up borachos!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 17 2011, 07:14 PM~19896513
> *What's up borachos!
> *


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 17 2011, 07:26 PM~19896625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

IF U MISSED IT LAST WEEKEND HERES A LITTLE PEEK OF HOW IT WENT DOWN IN LIL YUMA TOWN!!!! OUR RESPECTOS OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME THREW AND THE ONES THAT WANTED TOO...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Feb 17 2011, 07:14 PM~19896513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up ARIZONA
FULL ROOM

15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ~nip/tuck~, TREND SETTER, bigdogz, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., Justin-Az, Art Buck, rgarcia15928, tserna, backyard boogie cc


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19896671
> *
> 
> IF U MISSED IT LAST WEEKEND HERES A LITTLE PEEK OF HOW IT WENT DOWN IN LIL YUMA TOWN!!!! OUR RESPECTOS OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME THREW AND THE ONES THAT WANTED TOO...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19896671
> *
> 
> IF U MISSED IT LAST WEEKEND HERES A LITTLE PEEK OF HOW IT WENT DOWN IN LIL YUMA TOWN!!!! OUR RESPECTOS OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME THREW AND THE ONES THAT WANTED TOO...
> *


 nice video, I see me in a few shots


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 17 2011, 07:14 PM~19896513
> *What's up borachos!
> *


:nono: NOT ME! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 05:39 PM~19895706
> *lol it sold for 8k :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT IS SAD


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Feb 17 2011, 07:29 PM~19896653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS BLURRY! I THOUGHT I WAS DREAMING :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19897824
> *DAMN THAT SHIT IS SAD
> *


It's an expensive totalled basketcase now


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Duz any body knw were I can get chrome done in town at a good price


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 17 2011, 11:48 AM~19893014
> *ARE THESE TOO BIG????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaammmnnnn when God was giving out titties she got in line twice and forgot to get in line for an ass........... still nice though!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 17 2011, 02:25 PM~19893948
> *Qvo Benjamon????????
> *



que onda gato que show para este fin de semana!!!! congrats on the ride homie, its bad ass!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 02:26 PM~19893955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



quarter or quater????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 03:30 PM~19894513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 05:39 PM~19895706
> *lol it sold for 8k :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



is that the car that flipped over on the trailer??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 17 2011, 11:58 PM~19899578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :rant:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










i wanna taste the rainbow!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:36 AM~19899734
> *daaaaaaammmnnnn  when God was giving out titties she got in line twice and forgot to get in line for an ass........... still nice though!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

_*FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!!*_


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Fine ass friday was just started by the one the only BEN good looking out ben u da man bro ,,,,,,,,


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ben I need some chrome done do u knw of any body who duz it bro


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick+Feb 17 2011, 11:55 PM~19899552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az. Sup mike


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 17 2011, 11:55 PM~19899552
> *Duz any body knw were I can get chrome done in town at a good price
> *


papago plating is probly the cheapest in town (not the best but the cheapest)


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:42 AM~19899761
> *is that the car that flipped over on the trailer??
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19896671
> *
> 
> IF U MISSED IT LAST WEEKEND HERES A LITTLE PEEK OF HOW IT WENT DOWN IN LIL YUMA TOWN!!!! OUR RESPECTOS OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME THREW AND THE ONES THAT WANTED TOO...
> *


good video homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 01:34 AM~19899921
> *YESSIR!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 17 2011, 04:23 PM~19894983
> *DRUNK ASS CAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:40 AM~19899752
> *quarter or quater?????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON BEN YOU KNOW MANDO WAS DRUNK WHEN HE THOUGHT OF THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 18 2011, 06:22 AM~19900258
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 01:06 AM~19899837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 18 2011, 05:35 AM~19900164
> *Morning az. Sup mike
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 17 2011, 05:36 PM~19895674
> *PERFECT SCORE is in Kingman if any one wants to buy it!
> 
> http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440
> *


  THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos_@Feb 17 2011, 03:11 PM~19894340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 17 2011, 12:06 PM~19893140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:39 AM~19899742
> *que onda gato que show para este fin de semana!!!!  congrats on the ride homie, its bad ass!!!!
> *


This weekend ya sabes el Rollin show and you can come to my house to help me out with my frame


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Please be safe out there this weekend......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>More pic's from the "Say No To Drugs" Car Show......</span>_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 01:07 AM~19899843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 01:06 AM~19899837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:  THAT IS THE BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS!!!!  :naughty: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:36 AM~19899734
> *daaaaaaammmnnnn  when God was giving out titties she got in line twice and forgot to get in line for an ass........... still nice though!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Lunas64

7 Guests??? Who is peeking??? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick+Feb 17 2011, 11:55 PM~19899552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: MY CONTRIBUTION TO FINE ASS FRIDAY!  :naughty:












:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 18 2011, 09:31 AM~19901095
> *Pelons...
> 
> Espanish :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup:  'SUP TERMITE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 18 2011, 09:35 AM~19901122
> *good morning az
> *


:biggrin: WUT UP MIKEY :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2011, 09:25 AM~19901045
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Lunas64
> 
> ...


:wave: BUENOS DIAS SEÑOR MOON :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 18 2011, 09:26 AM~19901059
> *:wave:
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2011, 09:40 AM~19901147
> *:biggrin: WUT UP MIKEY :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DUE DUDE!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 18 2011, 09:25 AM~19901045
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Lunas64
> 
> ...


6 I was 1 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 18 2011, 09:35 AM~19901122
> *good morning az
> *


mikey waking up late this morning :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2011, 09:48 AM~19901203
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2011, 08:45 AM~19901185
> *:wave: BUENOS DIAS SEÑOR MOON :biggrin:
> *


Sup Tiny!! Whats crakin?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2011, 08:33 AM~19901105
> *:biggrin: MY CONTRIBUTION TO FINE ASS FRIDAY!  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 18 2011, 02:09 AM~19899969
> *Fine ass friday was just started by the one the only BEN good looking out ben u da man bro ,,,,,,,,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 18 2011, 02:11 AM~19899972
> *Ben I need some chrome done do u knw of any body who duz it bro
> *



todd from street life or frank from franks hydraulics


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 18 2011, 06:22 AM~19900259
> *COME ON BEN YOU KNOW MANDO WAS DRUNK WHEN HE THOUGHT OF THIS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 18 2011, 07:51 AM~19900583
> *This weekend ya sabes el Rollin show and you can come to my house to help me out with my frame
> *



yup ill be there at the rollin show!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 18 2011, 08:46 AM~19900829
> *HELL YA !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 18 2011, 10:43 AM~19901678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Thats right tomorrow night after the show the after party is going down at chichis cabaret on 19th ave and cambell next to the circle k $2.00 you call it all night long!!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Qvo homies? :wave: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 10:47 AM~19901712
> *yup ill be there at the rollin show!!!!
> *



DON'T FORGET TO ROLL BY AND PICK ME UP :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_NEW MEMBER GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 18 2011, 11:04 AM~19901834
> *Man! Thats right tomorrow night after the show the after party is going down at chichis cabaret on 19th ave and cambell next to the circle k $2.00 you call it all night long!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2011, 11:26 AM~19901946
> *DON'T FORGET TO ROLL BY AND PICK ME UP :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ROLL'N whats up my *****


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 18 2011, 12:22 PM~19902326
> *:biggrin:
> *


mayestics!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:26 PM~19902352
> *mayestics!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ben que paso con ese respeto


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Feb 18 2011, 12:33 PM~19902389
> *Ben que paso con ese respeto
> *


asi dice el gato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Feb 18 2011, 12:33 PM~19902389
> *Ben que paso con ese respeto
> *


*MAJESTICS*


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:40 PM~19902421
> *MAJESTICS
> *


I'm just messing whit u benicua :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 18 2011, 09:33 AM~19901105
> *:biggrin: MY CONTRIBUTION TO FINE ASS FRIDAY!  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


she needs to hook up the clippers, and trim a little.


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 10:52 AM~19901749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You always post her and then I qot to quote you because I dont get tired of this one
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 18 2011, 01:09 PM~19902571
> *she needs to hook up the clippers, and trim a little.
> *


i have this product for sale!!! she cud use it,,,, $5.00!!!










anybody want one for there significant other pm me!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:15 PM~19902283
> *ROLL'N  whats up my *****
> *


What it is ben??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NO RAIN YET! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 18 2011, 04:16 PM~19903595
> *NO RAIN YET! :biggrin:
> *


It look like it gonna rain though.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 10:47 AM~19901712
> *yup ill be there at the rollin show!!!!
> *


 :0 are you comming to my house to help me out 2 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Feb 18 2011, 04:20 PM~19903622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU NEED HELP WITH BEER?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 18 2011, 01:33 PM~19902977
> *i have this product for sale!!! she cud use it,,,, $5.00!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW A FEW THAT COULD USE A COUPLE........


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N Videos_@Feb 17 2011, 04:11 PM~19894340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

QVO ART LOKS!!!!! uffin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 18 2011, 09:31 AM~19901095
> *Pelons...
> 
> Espanish :biggrin:
> ...


Orale thanx bro


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 18 2011, 04:20 PM~19903622
> *It look like it gonna rain though.
> *


JUSTIN AZ YOUR ARE SCARED OF RAIN :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone knw were i can get some tires at besides the milestars thanks!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

what it do az side


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

DOES ANYBODY GO TO THAT CAR MEET FRIDAY NIGHTS ON 35TH AVE AND NORTHERN?? WONDERING IF IT STILL GOES ON


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Hello !!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 18 2011, 07:02 PM~19904912
> *what it do az side
> *






:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead: I hate working on saturdays !! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 18 2011, 07:02 PM~19904912
> *what it do az side
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :banghead: :loco: :banghead: :loco: :banghead:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 18 2011, 08:21 PM~19905680
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  I hate working on saturdays !!  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


dam 










call in :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOMIES? HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND AND BE SAFE OUT THERE!! CAUSE YOU KNOW THOSE DRUNK DRIVERS ARE OUT THERE =)*


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 18 2011, 08:21 PM~19905680
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  I hate working on saturdays !!  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


i know the feeling homie haha    :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Feb 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19905287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 18 2011, 07:14 PM~19905023
> *DOES ANYBODY GO TO THAT CAR MEET FRIDAY NIGHTS ON 35TH AVE AND NORTHERN?? WONDERING IF IT STILL GOES ON
> *


I haven't been out there in months


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Feb 18 2011, 09:31 PM~19906433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass bro


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 18 2011, 12:26 PM~19902352
> *mayestics!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you been hanging out with gato to much ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@Feb 18 2011, 12:44 PM~19902446
> *I'm just messing whit u benicua :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jajajaja i know guey!!! hey call me!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 18 2011, 01:53 PM~19902787
> *You always post her and then I qot to quote you because I dont get tired of this one
> :biggrin:
> *



she's nice huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 18 2011, 04:13 PM~19903578
> *What it is ben??
> *


i better win!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk it's all for fun!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 18 2011, 04:23 PM~19903640
> *:0 are you comming to my house to help me out 2  :biggrin:
> *



yup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2011, 08:29 PM~19905796
> *MIKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 18 2011, 11:53 PM~19907579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS MIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 19 2011, 12:03 AM~19907650
> *you been hanging out with gato to much ben
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2011, 08:29 PM~19905796
> *MIKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

WHAT? :biggrin:*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

so is it raining?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 19 2011, 05:43 AM~19908317
> *so is it raining?
> *


NOT AT THE MOMENT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*clear sky over here at the show its dry *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*On the real thats bull shit some one is sending out text saying my show is cancelled when its not thats coo though!*


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

AYE ROLL'N HAVE A GREAT SHOW SRRY COULDNT MAKE IT MAN!! ITS SUPER MUFUKKIN RAININ OVER HERE IN YUMA!!!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 09:17 AM~19908728
> *On the real thats bull shit some one is sending out text saying my show is cancelled when its not thats coo though!
> *


haters


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19906433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam mijo no more 24s looks good bro :wow: :wow:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 AM~19908728
> *On the real thats bull shit some one is sending out text saying my show is cancelled when its not thats coo though!
> *



CALL THEM UP AND TELL THEM THERE CANCELED :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Feb 18 2011, 09:31 PM~19906433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks goos on the spokes


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 19 2011, 05:43 AM~19908317
> *so is it raining?
> *


ITS GONNA RAIN!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 AM~19908728
> *On the real thats bull shit some one is sending out text saying my show is cancelled when its not thats coo though!
> *


fuckin hater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i know who!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 19 2011, 08:57 AM~19908931
> *ITS GONNA RAIN!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i hate the fuckin rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Come on out its all good were we are!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2011, 09:16 AM~19909043
> *fuckin hater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i think i know who!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2011, 10:37 AM~19909445
> *x2
> *


wuz up bro how is the family :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 AM~19908728
> *On the real thats bull shit some one is sending out text saying my show is cancelled when its not thats coo though!
> *



:0 :0 :0 haters :angry: we rollin out there later on


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 19 2011, 11:20 AM~19909712
> *:0  :0  :0  haters  :angry:  we rollin out there later on
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: what time chawps??? :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WANNA WISH ANY AND EVERYONE GOING OUT TO THE SHOWS TODAY GOOD LUCK......DONT THINK ITS GONNA RAIN, JUST OVERCAST AND WIND.....WISH I COULD BE THERE......HAVE FUN....


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

hope everyone is having a good time at the rollin' show. my grandmother is in the hospital so I gatta stay and see whats going on with her


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 09:31 AM~19909103
> *Come on out its all good were we are!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2011, 10:37 AM~19909445
> *x2
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 19 2011, 11:20 AM~19909712
> *:0  :0  :0  haters  :angry:  we rollin out there later on
> *


what time niggie??? call me


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Feb 18 2011, 09:31 PM~19906433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think that looks better!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

regal85, D.J. Midnite whats up homies??


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2011, 11:09 AM~19909968
> *regal85, D.J. Midnite  whats up homies??
> *




QUE ROLLO BENNY!!!.....HOWS IT GOING HOMIE???!!!!.......


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MIKEYMIKE, JAVIERS CUSTOMS

WAZUP HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Thanks big az for all the support!!!!!!! the turn out was alot bigger then I expected!!! I will continue to support the hometown everyone!!! Thank you!! *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 12:50 PM~19910452
> *Thanks big az for all the support!!!!!!! the turn out was alot bigger then I expected!!! I will continue to support the hometown everyone!!! Thank you!!
> *



GLAD EVERYTHING TURNED OUT GOOD FOR YOU HOMIE.....IM OFF OF 7th ST. AND GREENWAY AND ITS POURING.....AND I KNOW YOU GETTING RAINED ON TO......BUT NEVER THE LESS....GLAD EVERYTHING TURNED OUT GOOD...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....WISH I COULD BE THERE.......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 12:50 PM~19910452
> *Thanks big az for all the support!!!!!!! the turn out was alot bigger then I expected!!! I will continue to support the hometown everyone!!! Thank you!!
> *


Good to hear all is good Jamal! I am still movin and being rained on, But I gatta get this shit done!  AZ TTMFT!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 01:50 PM~19910452
> *Thanks big az for all the support!!!!!!! the turn out was alot bigger then I expected!!! I will continue to support the hometown everyone!!! Thank you!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 19 2011, 12:09 PM~19909968
> *regal85, D.J. Midnite  whats up homies??
> *


whats good Ben? you going to the show?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 19 2011, 01:03 PM~19910526
> *Good to hear all is good Jamal! I am still movin and being rained on, But I gatta get this shit done!   AZ TTMFT!!
> *



AND MR. LUNA.....THANKS FOR THE JESTER....I REALLY APPRECIATE IT....GOOD TO KNOW I HAVE HOMIES SUCH AS YOURSELF......I DONT THINK A NO **** IS NEEDED........AGAIN.....THANKS & MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO YOU AND THE CLUB.....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Yeah I got a total of 30 cars! *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 02:41 PM~19910701
> *Yeah I got a total of 30 cars!
> *


WHO WON THE HOP?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 19 2011, 02:43 PM~19910707
> *WHO WON THE HOP?
> *


Idk!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I got to drive in the car pool lane on the way home! :biggrin: 
cuz my car was a pool


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 19 2011, 02:48 PM~19910990
> *I got to drive in the car pool lane on the way home! :biggrin:
> cuz my car was a pool
> *



ITS THE WEEKEND TON-TO :twak: :twak: :twak: ...ANYONE CAN DRIVE IN THE CARPOOL LANE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 19 2011, 04:21 PM~19911135
> *ITS THE WEEKEND TON-TO  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: ...ANYONE CAN DRIVE IN THE CARPOOL LANE........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think he ment cause his car was full of water :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 01:50 PM~19910452
> *Thanks big az for all the support!!!!!!! the turn out was alot bigger then I expected!!! I will continue to support the hometown everyone!!! Thank you!!
> *



Good show...alot of quality rides came out... :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 19 2011, 03:48 PM~19911274
> *i think he ment cause his car was full of water  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I KNOW WHAT HE MEANT......JUST BUSTING HIS CHAWPS................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

y couldnt the damn sun be out earlier


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Had a good time at the roll'n show thanx for havin us .....identity family.... Was bad ass bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

white boys takin over hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Sup justin seen u at the show but u left bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 19 2011, 01:28 PM~19910338
> *QUE ROLLO BENNY!!!.....HOWS IT GOING HOMIE???!!!!.......
> *


nada just chillin homie........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2011, 05:32 PM~19911496
> *white boys takin over  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 them white boys get down homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 01:50 PM~19910452
> *Thanks big az for all the support!!!!!!! the turn out was alot bigger then I expected!!! I will continue to support the hometown everyone!!! Thank you!!
> *



damn homie the fuckin rain sucks ass!!!! if only you could make another show tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 19 2011, 02:07 PM~19910559
> *whats good Ben? you going to the show?
> *



i couldnt homie i had some work to do!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 02:41 PM~19910701
> *Yeah I got a total of 30 cars!
> *



thats good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 19 2011, 05:21 PM~19911424
> *y couldnt the damn sun be out earlier
> *


i know huh!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 19 2011, 05:04 PM~19911717
> *:wave:
> *


U come to the show Justin?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Yeah ben it was good now imagine if everyone that ive supported would have showed up!!! Then it would have been great as oppose to good! Huh? Idk I guess its safe to say ah nevermind! It was good seeing who I saw out there it help me realize the reality of things! And its all good! *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 19 2011, 06:21 PM~19911837
> *U come to the show Justin?
> *


Yeah I came there but left after about 30 mins because of the rain, did you go?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I want to thank New Image C.C phoenix C.C majestics C.C phoenix primeC.C intruders C.C unity C.C Individuals C.C identity C.C Rollerz only C.C phoenix riders C.C unique image C.C big thanks to royals C.C for coming from vegas cholo dj streetlife customs ciscos custom ratv hellion adex and chi chis cabaret locos custom h
Hydraulics and anyone else I forgot!!!!!*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 18 2011, 08:24 PM~19905718
> *dam
> call in  :biggrin:
> *




:wave: Naaa , thats just money out of my pocket . and my 73 cutty is almost 
done .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 18 2011, 08:29 PM~19905796
> *WHAT UP HOMIES? HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND AND BE SAFE OUT THERE!! CAUSE YOU KNOW THOSE DRUNK DRIVERS ARE OUT THERE =)
> *








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 18 2011, 08:30 PM~19905804
> *i know the feeling homie haha       :ugh:  :ugh:
> *





:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 18 2011, 08:30 PM~19905808
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ any show tomorrow?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 06:39 PM~19911983
> *Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Yeah ben it was good now imagine if everyone that ive supported would have showed up!!! Then it  would have been great as oppose to good! Huh? Idk I guess its safe to say ah nevermind! It was good seeing who I saw out there it help me realize the reality of things! And its all good!
> *


you already know homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 19 2011, 04:55 PM~19911295
> *I KNOW WHAT HE MEANT......JUST BUSTING HIS CHAWPS................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Feb 19 2011, 07:10 PM~19912214
> *you already know homie!
> *


sup compa gordo!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 19 2011, 09:52 PM~19913333
> *sup compa gordo!!!
> *


What's cooking homie! Todo bueno just went to show support Rollin video so we went back to car hop at metro Individuals, team blow me, Royals cc vegas, :biggrin:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

que paso pinche puppet...how you been homie?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Feb 19 2011, 10:01 PM~19913407
> *What's cooking homie! Todo bueno just went to show support Rollin video so we went back to car hop at metro Individuals, team blow me, Royals cc vegas,  :biggrin:
> *


I was there for a bit ese with chawps but it started raining like a mutha so we left I saw your ranfla there ese!!! so whats cooking loco!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Feb 19 2011, 10:02 PM~19913414
> *que paso pinche puppet...how you been homie?
> *


sup loco just workin ese sup with you carnal


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 19 2011, 10:05 PM~19913435
> *sup loco just workin ese sup with you carnal
> *



aqui nomas just ordering a sub and a amp kit for the car...you working at the 24 hour one today?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Feb 19 2011, 10:07 PM~19913457
> *aqui nomas just ordering a sub and a amp kit for the car...you working at the 24 hour one today?
> *


negative, am on 83rd and lower buckey ese ill be there at 7am wey :angry: :biggrin: what up what u need!!! oh and wheres my mag weyyy


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 19 2011, 10:09 PM~19913470
> *negative, am on 83rd and lower buckey ese ill be there at 7am wey :angry:  :biggrin: what up what u need!!! oh and wheres my mag weyyy
> *



is that one open 24 hours? or is it unloading the damn trucks? well i just ordered the sub and now just a simple amp kit. probably gonna hit up audio express manana to see what they got...i still got the magazine in the car.... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Feb 19 2011, 10:14 PM~19913514
> *is that one open 24 hours? or is it unloading the damn trucks?  well i just ordered the sub and now just a simple amp kit. probably gonna hit up audio express manana to see what they got...i still got the magazine in the car.... :biggrin:
> *


orale hit me up manana am replacing the roof on the rivi homie!!! gona pattern that fucker out :biggrin:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 19 2011, 10:15 PM~19913525
> *orale hit me up manana am replacing the roof on the rivi homie!!! gona pattern that fucker out :biggrin:
> *



Finally workin on that ride...i will hit you up then homie..i want to come by and check it out...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Feb 19 2011, 10:20 PM~19913562
> *Finally workin on that ride...i will hit you up then homie..i want to come by and check it out...
> *


i GOT TO FIND A ROOF BEFORE I DO ANYTHING ELSE HOMIE


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Feb 19 2011, 10:21 PM~19913567
> *i GOT TO FIND A ROOF BEFORE I DO ANYTHING ELSE HOMIE
> *



orale homie...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn where is everyone?? Does anyone know who won the raffles at rollin's show? Heard it was a good show


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 19 2011, 06:39 PM~19911983
> *Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Yeah ben it was good now imagine if everyone that ive supported would have showed up!!! Then it  would have been great as oppose to good! Huh? Idk I guess its safe to say ah nevermind! It was good seeing who I saw out there it help me realize the reality of things! And its all good!
> *


yup thats true!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19914245
> *Damn where is everyone?? *


im right here!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az!!!! i dont have any crack to smoke so peace out!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IT'S EITHER ''RAIN OR SHINE'' THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOW SUPPORT TO ROLLIN. I TOOK THE TRUCK, TODD DROVE THE 63 (MAIN EVENT), AND WE DID NOT EVEN CARE IF IT WAS RAINING, WE STILL HAVE THE HOPPING GOIN, AND I SAW THE BIG BODY OF SCARFACE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET AFTER THE SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

franks hydraulics congradulations for your wedding yesterday sorry i coulnt make it maybee ill make it to your after party wen you cum back from vegas -your bro big rick spirit car club


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 01:29 AM~19914403
> *yup thats true!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 10:36 AM~19915603
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie, whats crackin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 09:42 AM~19915354
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IT'S EITHER ''RAIN OR SHINE'' THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOW SUPPORT TO  ROLLIN.  I TOOK THE TRUCK, TODD DROVE THE 63 (MAIN EVENT), AND WE DID NOT EVEN CARE IF IT WAS RAINING, WE STILL HAVE THE HOPPING GOIN, AND I SAW THE BIG BODY OF SCARFACE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET AFTER THE SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 20 2011, 08:54 AM~19915149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is throwing that show???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 20 2011, 02:09 AM~19914511
> *
> *


que onda mi junity??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hopefully the rain does'nt spoil this one........_  

THIS IS FOR 6YEAR OLD MIKENZIE ADAMS-KNIGHT .WHO HAD TO HAVE A LEG AMPUTATED. THE MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO HELP HER GET A PROSTHESIS. AND HELP WITH MEDICAL BILLS.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

well rollin as i see here its starting to show who you really back up ,and as i see and other people see is that you only go to the functions that you want to go to, we have been cruising every weekend from show to show and we dnt see you video tapping us as you say, *support goes both ways* ,or if you do show up you forgot your camera, but the only thing that matters is that the baddest car in arizona main event was there and that came out your mouth uffin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 11:34 AM~19915954
> *Funny you say that I put u on the map homie!!! you never heard me say anything and we all know single pump bitch is the baddest car in az! Haha! Oh yeah so what if I dont go to every cruise I still can say ive put you all on especially you maybe a little to much! Thats out of everyone elses mouth!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 11:34 AM~19915954
> *
> well rollin as i see here its starting to show who you really back up ,and as i see and other people see is that you only go to the functions that you want to go to, we have been cruising every weekend from show to show and we dnt see you video tapping us as you say, support goes both ways ,or if you do show up you forgot your camera, but the  only thing that matters is that the baddest car in arizona  main event was there and that came out your mouth uffin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 11:47 AM~19916047
> *Funny you say that I put u on the map homie!!! you never heard me say anything and we all know single pump bitch is the baddest car in az! Haha! Oh yeah so what if I dont go to every cruise I still can say ive put you all on especially you maybe a little to much! Thats out of everyone elses mouth!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh man its a full house


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 11:52 AM~19916104
> *Oh man its a full house
> *


:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 20 2011, 11:53 AM~19916116
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 11:54 AM~19916126
> *sup homie?
> *


wad up bro? :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 11:47 AM~19916047
> *Funny you say that I put u on the map homie!!! you never heard me say anything and we all know single pump bitch is the baddest car in az! Haha! Oh yeah so what if I dont go to every cruise I still can say ive put you all on especially you maybe a little to much! Thats out of everyone elses mouth!!!
> *


funny as you say you put me on the map i believe we wer hopping way before you came around in the picture but we are the ones that are hopping making your video so how do you say you put us on the mapp ,WE put you on the mapp!! without us ther aint no you and do you remember young hog was camming befor you your the next guy coming threw and cumming out :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*SEE YOU THERE ROLLIN JAJAJJJAJ J/K!!!!!!*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 11:52 AM~19916108
> *:yes:
> *


What up big hen I mean big ben


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19916138
> *What up big hen I mean big ben
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19916133
> *wad up bro? :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

primer665, ROLL'N, smiley602, regal85, Ben'sCustomWheels, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, chevycaprice89, KrAzE1
whats good az? had a great time yesterday ROLLIN.......... NO ****


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 AM~19916164
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19916138
> *What up big hen I mean big ben
> *


ITS "MR BIG COCK" TO YOU HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 AM~19916165
> *primer665, ROLL'N, smiley602, regal85, Ben'sCustomWheels, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, chevycaprice89, KrAzE1
> whats good az? had a great time yesterday ROLLIN.......... NO ****
> *


what up thomas :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19916175
> *ITS "MR BIG COCK" TO YOU HOMIE!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19916175
> *ITS "MR BIG COCK" TO YOU HOMIE!!!!!
> *


Oh I got you good you fucker. Hey ben remember when justin was gonna kick dj midnights ass :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PAGE 4900 BITCHES!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19916176
> *what up thomas  :biggrin:
> *


shit not much messing with the truck what u up too curtis?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19916175
> *ITS "MR BIG COCK" TO YOU HOMIE!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:01 PM~19916192
> *Oh I got you good you fucker. Hey ben remember when justin was gonna kick dj midnights ass :biggrin:
> *


AT THE FRY'S PARKINGLOT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36+Feb 20 2011, 12:01 PM~19916195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIES???


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19916180
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


What up curtis what up thomas what is up az side


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:03 PM~19916211
> *SUP HOMIES???
> *


whats good ben?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19916134
> *funny as you say you put me on the map i believe we wer hopping way before you came around in the picture but we are the ones that are hopping making your video so how do you say you put us on the mapp ,WE put you on the mapp!! without us ther aint no you and do you remember young hog was camming befor you your the next guy coming threw and cumming out :thumbsup:
> *


haha! Rick yes you have been lowriding before I came around shit you 25 yeRs oldet then I am! And yes young hogg cali swangin og rider and truucha came out to film here but the attention wasnt on az cause you only saw here and there no one in other states knew who you were 2 years ago in all others states but they do know is that because of all the other dvd people? Cause they havent been around for more then 3 years! So yes the focus is on the hometown now! When people come up to you and say hey rick and you dont know who they are maybe they just saw you on youtube and I support certain people huh? Ive been at the spirit.cc.picnic for the all the past years! and yes az has help me out alot thats why I will always make sure az is seen around the world homie that a must!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:03 PM~19916212
> *What up curtis what up thomas what is up az side
> *


shit starting to get excited man truck is finally starting to come back together


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:02 PM~19916206
> *AT THE FRY'S PARKINGLOT!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


In a yellow integra


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:04 PM~19916221
> *whats good ben?
> *


JUST CHILLIN BEFORE I HAVE TO GO TO THE MEETING!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:06 PM~19916231
> *In a yellow integra
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WITH PENNYLOAFERS AND A BANDANA!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:05 PM~19916223
> *haha! Rick yes you have been lowriding before I came around shit you 25 yeRs oldet then I am! And yes young hogg cali swangin og rider and truucha came out to film here but the attention wasnt on az cause you only saw here and there no one in other states knew who you were 2 years ago in all others states but they do know is that because of all the other dvd people? Cause they havent been around for more then 3 years! So yes the focus is on the hometown now! When people come up to you and say hey rick and you dont know who they are maybe they just saw you on youtube and I support certain people huh? Ive been at the spirit.cc.picnic for the all the past years! and yes az has help me out alot thats why I will always make sure az is seen around the world homie that a must!
> *


okokokokokokokokokokok


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:10 PM~19916254
> *okokokokokokokokokokok
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:05 PM~19916223
> *haha! Rick yes you have been lowriding before I came around shit you 25 yeRs oldet then I am! And yes young hogg cali swangin og rider and truucha came out to film here but the attention wasnt on az cause you only saw here and there no one in other states knew who you were 2 years ago in all others states but they do know is that because of all the other dvd people? Cause they havent been around for more then 3 years! So yes the focus is on the hometown now! When people come up to you and say hey rick and you dont know who they are maybe they just saw you on youtube and I support certain people huh? Ive been at the spirit.cc.picnic for the all the past years! and yes az has help me out alot thats why I will always make sure az is seen around the world homie that a must!
> *


just remember i put u on the map :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

shoresmokesalot760, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, phxmarlo, GRUMPY36, oldskool 62, ROLL'N, 602 Monte, The1and0nly, smiley602, chevycaprice89, Lunas64, HOE81, 79montecarloAZ........... PARTY IS OVER HERE... AINT SHIT OVER THERE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:08 PM~19916247
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WITH PENNYLOAFERS AND A BANDANA!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:12 PM~19916263
> *just remember i put u on the  map :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JAJAJAJ FUCKIN RICK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

What map is everyone referring to? 

:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 20 2011, 12:13 PM~19916271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JAJAJAJAJ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:05 PM~19916225
> *shit starting to get excited man truck is finally starting to come back together
> *


Lucky did you get your frame back


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:14 PM~19916278
> *What map is everyone referring to?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Y TU TE CALLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:12 PM~19916263
> *just remember i put u on the  map :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:14 PM~19916287
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:14 PM~19916280
> *Lucky did you get your frame back
> *


maybe wednesday and chrome maybe tomorrow


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:16 PM~19916295
> *maybe wednesday and chrome maybe tomorrow
> *


DOING BIG THANGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up Az roll to the sophisticated few show on 27th and Mcdowell.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:14 PM~19916286
> *Y TU TE CALLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Someone needs to put Ben on the map.


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:16 PM~19916304
> *DOING BIG THANGS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shit im trying...........i dont even have a job


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:14 PM~19916278
> *What map is everyone referring to?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


The map that samsun runs :biggrin: half baked


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

n:


> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916312
> *Someone needs to put Ben on the map.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916312
> *Someone needs to put Ben on the map.
> *


YOU TRIED REMEMBER BUT YOU COULDNT CUT IT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PURO BS!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916315
> *shit im trying...........i dont even have a job
> *


YOU DONT WORK AT THE JUST TRUCKS ANYMORE?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916312
> *Someone needs to put Ben on the map.
> *


Ben is the map :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:19 PM~19916327
> *Ben is the map :biggrin:
> *


AND SMILEY IS THE SHIT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:19 PM~19916326
> *YOU DONT WORK AT THE JUST TRUCKS ANYMORE?
> *


na i quit back in augest


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916312
> *Someone needs to put Ben on the map.
> *


The worldwide map!!! And That wont work hes bigger then the map so we have to put the map on him!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:20 PM~19916330
> *So true....the 4 features I helped put together in this issue of LRM are total BS.
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHO FUCKIN CARES!!! NOT ME!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:20 PM~19916334
> *na i quit back in augest
> *


DAMN.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:20 PM~19916333
> *AND SMILEY IS THE SHIT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cudos mr ben cudos :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:21 PM~19916337
> *The worldwide map!!! And That wont work hes bigger then the map so we have to put the map on him!!!
> *


AND YOU SHOULD BE THE MOON CAUSE YOUR AS DARK AS MIDNIGHT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:22 PM~19916343
> *DAMN.....
> *


shit i love it im with my kids all day and work on shit life is great


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:23 PM~19916352
> *shit i love it im with my kids all day and work on shit life is great
> *


THATS GOOD THEN HUH!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:21 PM~19916338
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHO FUCKIN CARES!!!  NOT ME!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Apparently you do. Since you're still aching over something that happened 3 years ago. 

:uh:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:23 PM~19916351
> *AND YOU SHOULD BE THE MOON CAUSE YOUR AS DARK AS MIDNIGHT!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahaha good one! Im j/k with you its all fun!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:24 PM~19916358
> *Apparently you do.  Since you're still aching over something that happened 3 years ago.
> 
> :uh:
> *


NOT ACHING JUST LOST RESPECT FOR A BULLSHIT PHOTOGRAPHER LIKE YOU!!!! SO WHEN I SEE YOU TRYING TO FIT IN WITH ALL THE HOMIES, KNOWING DAMN WELL NOBODY EVEN KNOWS YOU, I FEEL THE NEED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT *"YOU AINT SHIT"*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:24 PM~19916358
> *Apparently you do.  Since you're still aching over something that happened 3 years ago.
> 
> :uh:
> *


He been calling ben a puta since third grade I remember :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

PUT ME ON THE MAP HUH ROLLIN , I PUT MYSELF ON THE MAPP!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:25 PM~19916366
> *Hahaha good one! Im j/k with you its all fun!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW HOMIE, YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE DO IT!!! (NO ****)


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

SPIRIT was there at the rollin show didnt u guyz see this car there.....


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

HI ROLLIN.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:28 PM~19916378
> *He been calling ben a puta since third grade I remember :biggrin:
> *


AWWWW THE THIRD GRADE......... BEST 3 YEARS OF MY LIFE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH+Feb 20 2011, 12:28 PM~19916383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD TEAM BLOW ME!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 20 2011, 12:29 PM~19916389
> *HI ROLLIN.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 PM~19916405
> *Hahaha...good one, Ben.  You still haven't been able to move on I see.  Case closed. I'm not going to further respond to what you have to say.  I do work.  If you don't like it, that's good for you.  Not my problem.  As far as "bullshit photographer," my work and resume speaks for itself.
> *


I GOT 50CENTS SO YOU CAN CALL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A DAMN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:28 PM~19916383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fukn rick :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy fool


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:28 PM~19916383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Start a topic pole and ask everyone on lil how they know about you and lets see the results! Oh yeah and if you were in other dvds being in the shot dont count did they come up to you filming you personally? Or is it because you were been in lowrider with the yellow regal you built!? Its all good rick I dont do anything for anyone everyone does for me I wont ever get the credit so I aint trippin!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:35 PM~19916428
> *Oh yeah? Start a topic pole and ask everyone on lil how they know about you and lets see the results! Oh yeah and if you were in other dvds being in the shot dont count did they come up to you filming you personally? Or is it because you were been in lowrider with the yellow regal you built!? Its all good rick I dont do anything for anyone everyone does for me I wont ever get the credit so I aint trippin!
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 PM~19916405
> *Hahaha...good one, Ben.  You still haven't been able to move on I see.  Case closed. I'm not going to further respond to what you have to say.  I do work.  If you don't like it, that's good for you.  Not my problem.  As far as "bullshit photographer," my work and resume speaks for itself.
> *


Ben you need to go back to the third grade and make a bad ass resume and post your pics on who gives a shit magazine :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:37 PM~19916449
> *Ben you need to go back to the third grade and make a bad ass resume and post your pics on who gives a shit magazine :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUNNY SHIT!!!!! DJ RECIEN REGANADO POR SU VIEJA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:35 PM~19916428
> *Oh yeah? Start a topic pole and ask everyone on lil how they know about you and lets see the results! Oh yeah and if you were in other dvds being in the shot dont count did they come up to you filming you personally? Or is it because you were been in lowrider with the yellow regal you built!? Its all good rick I dont do anything for anyone everyone does for me I wont ever get the credit so I aint trippin!
> *


SO HOW DO PPL KNOW WHO YOU ARE?PPL KNOW YOU BY YOUR VIDEOS ? BY YOUR VIDEOS!! WIH OUT YOUR VIDEOS YOU AINT SHIT !!KNOW BODY KNEW WHO YOU WHERE UNTIL YOU STARTED VIDEO TAPPING HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:39 PM~19916462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUNNY SHIT!!!!!  DJ RECIEN REGANADO POR SU VIEJA!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


translate please? :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

AND BY THE WAY I FOUND OUT HOW YOU BECAME A SOMEBODY IS BY TOD TAKING YOU OUTA TOWN ON TODDS OWNN EXPENSE SO THANK TODD THE BEST CAR IN ARIZONAAA "MAIN EVENT"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:40 PM~19916469
> *translate please? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:41 PM~19916484
> *AND BY THE WAY I FOUND OUT HOW YOU BECAME A SOMEBODY IS BY TOD TAKING YOU OUTA TOWN ON TODDS OWNN EXPENSE SO THANK TODD THE BEST CAR IN ARIZONAAA "MAIN EVENT"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:41 PM~19916487
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i google translated it :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

phxmarlo, primer665, OGPLAYER, 79montecarloAZ, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, rgarcia15928, ROLL'N, smiley602, FOOLISH ONE, BIGBOO475365, GRUMPY36, compita


QUE ONDA VATOS LOCOS FOR EBER!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:39 PM~19916462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUNNY SHIT!!!!!  DJ RECIEN REGANADO POR SU VIEJA!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey ben remember when your lady yelled at you at my party


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:39 PM~19916466
> *SO HOW DO PPL KNOW WHO YOU ARE?PPL KNOW YOU BY YOUR VIDEOS ? BY YOUR VIDEOS!! WIH OUT YOUR VIDEOS YOU AINT SHIT !!KNOW BODY KNEW WHO YOU WHERE UNTIL YOU STARTED VIDEO TAPPING HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


Um um um! Rick stop it bud! Um no one knew who rick ross was before he started making cd and rapping and he wouldnt be shit if he wasnt rappin! Yeah my dvds I started traveling like crazy to get myself out there! And I dont and I dont mean 7 hour trips either! Oh yeah no one knew who I was til I started filming the same applies to you no one knew who you were til I started filming you!!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

waz up big bad ass az im looking for parts for a 1938 plym if anyone can call me at 602 308-9505 thanks


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:41 PM~19916484
> *AND BY THE WAY I FOUND OUT HOW YOU BECAME A SOMEBODY IS BY TOD TAKING YOU OUTA TOWN ON TODDS OWNN EXPENSE SO THANK TODD THE BEST CAR IN ARIZONAAA "MAIN EVENT"
> *


Oh yeah? Lets ask him!!! keep tryin rick!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:48 PM~19916526
> *Oh yeah? Lets ask him!!! keep tryin rick!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

rolln was spirit ther yes no :drama: :drama:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 10:00 AM~19915434
> *franks hydraulics congradulations for your wedding yesterday sorry i coulnt make it maybee ill make it to your after party wen you cum back from vegas -your bro big rick spirit car club
> *



*CONGRATULATIONS FRANK TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE.. I WISH YOU AND HER THE BEST  *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:52 PM~19916538
> *rolln was spirit ther yes no :drama:  :drama:
> *


Nosir!!!


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 12:55 PM~19916552
> *Nosir!!!
> *


So whats WILL?? hes from he SPIRIT u hater :angry: :angry: :angry: That car has a SPIRIT plaque


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *CONGRATULATIONS FRANK TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE.. I WISH YOU AND HER THE BEST
> *


X2


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

alot of bs in this topic  it never stops


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *X85 CONGRATES FRANK  </span>*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:43 PM~19916498
> *phxmarlo, primer665, OGPLAYER, 79montecarloAZ, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, rgarcia15928, ROLL'N, smiley602, FOOLISH ONE, BIGBOO475365, GRUMPY36, compita
> QUE ONDA VATOS LOCOS FOR EBER!!!!!
> *



PINCHIE BEN NO SOY VATO LOCO :angry:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 20 2011, 12:58 PM~19916567
> *So whats WILL?? hes from he SPIRIT u hater :angry:  :angry:  :angry: That car has a SPIRIT plaque
> *


Will wasnt at my show at all! He came to the hotel to hop dan at like 830! I shut the show down early and if it wasnt for that yes I know will would have been there!!! U of all people know I am not a hater


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 20 2011, 12:59 PM~19916573
> *alot of bs in this topic   it never stops
> *


x2


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 01:00 PM~19916580
> *PINCHIE BEN NO SOY VATO LOCO  :angry:
> *


Yeah ben og gonna fuck you up pinche dj recien reganado por og player :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916315
> *shit im trying...........i dont even have a job
> *


must be nice, i got a job and cant do shit :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *CONGRATULATIONS FRANK TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE.. I WISH YOU AND HER THE BEST
> *


X91


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 01:03 PM~19916601
> *Yeah ben og gonna fuck you up pinche dj recien reganado por og player :biggrin:
> *


whats up Smiley  how u been homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 20 2011, 12:59 PM~19916573
> *alot of bs in this topic   it never stops
> *



YUP THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS ABOUT HAVING FUN AND ALL ONE BIG FAMILY  
THINGS HAVE CHANGED SO MUCH


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

dont like it get the fuck of :angry: :angry:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 01:00 PM~19916580
> *PINCHIE BEN NO SOY VATO LOCO  :angry:
> *


tell HIME OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 01:05 PM~19916615
> *YUP THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS ABOUT HAVING FUN AND ALL ONE BIG FAMILY
> THINGS HAVE CHANGED SO MUCH
> *


X85


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 01:04 PM~19916607
> *X91
> *



WHAT UP COMPITA? COMO ESTAS?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 01:06 PM~19916623
> *WHAT UP COMPITA?  COMO ESTAS?
> *


'SUP HOMEGIRL,BIEN Y USTED COMO ESTA????


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 01:05 PM~19916618
> *tell  HIME OGPLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA WHEN I SEE HIM :biggrin: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 01:07 PM~19916632
> *'SUP HOMEGIRL,BIEN Y USTED COMO ESTA????
> *


 SICK WITH THE FUL BUT WITH THIS CRAZY WEATHER I KNOW I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:01 PM~19916591
> *Will wasnt at my show at all! He came to the hotel to hop dan at like 830! I shut the show down early and if it wasnt for that yes I know will would have been there!!! U of all people know I am not a hater
> *


That hop was part of ur show u were there taping u just had it later du 2 the rain & show wasnt supose 2 b over until 5:00


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

SS520, HOE81, OGPLAYER, regal85, ROLL'N, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, GRUMPY36, phxmarlo, FOOLISH ONE, SPIRIT 62, alexperezaip, El Azteca 85 Buick, Danny G, smiley602

FULL HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 01:04 PM~19916607
> *X91
> *


dont like it get off


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 01:05 PM~19916616
> *dont like it get the fuck off :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 20 2011, 01:09 PM~19916640
> *That hop was part of ur show u were there taping u just had it later du 2 the rain & show wasnt supose 2 b over until 5:00
> *


Nosir gabe I had a hop at the show it was at 2pm and I was on my way home and I got a call saying they was gonna hop dan at the hotel and I went back! It wasnt my hop they were hopping at they were at the place I had my show which was right there at dans hotel!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 01:11 PM~19916648
> *dont like it get off
> *


EASY THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 01:15 PM~19916663
> *EASY THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no :angry:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 20 2011, 01:29 PM~19916389
> *HI ROLLIN.....
> 
> 
> ...


is that the guy from the burger king commercial :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Feb 20 2011, 01:17 PM~19916675
> *is that the guy from the burger king commercial :biggrin:
> *


is your mama :angry:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS FRANK & LISA ON YOUR MARRIAGE,WISH U GUYS THE BEST


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 20 2011, 01:19 PM~19916687
> *CONGRATULATIONS FRANK & LISA ON YOUR MARRIAGE,WISH U GUYS THE BEST
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 20 2011, 01:29 PM~19916389
> *HI ROLLIN.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

hi rolln :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Concrats Frank x100


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ, any shows 2 day


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Feb 20 2011, 01:31 PM~19916755
> *What's up AZ, any shows 2 day
> *


27ave north of McDOWEL at a bar


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 20 2011, 01:37 PM~19916785
> *27ave north of McDOWEL at a bar
> *


will rolln be ther no


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 11:47 AM~19916047
> *Funny you say that I put u on the map homie!!! you never heard me say anything and we all know single pump bitch is the baddest car in az! Haha! Oh yeah so what if I dont go to every cruise I still can say ive put you all on especially you maybe a little to much! Thats out of everyone elses mouth!!!
> *


SPIRIT CARCLUB & FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAVE BEEN ON THE MAP FOR 30 PLUS YEARS HOMMIE AND THAT CAME FROM RESPECT NOT FROM SOMEONE PUTTIN OUR NAME OUT THERE WE DID THAT ON OUR OWN AND IF YOU DONT KNOW READ APRILS ISSUE OF LRM...NUFF SAID.....MAYBE UR TALKING ABOUT PUTTIN HIM ON UR VIDEOS BUT NOT THE MAP :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 01:42 PM~19916814
> *SPIRIT CARCLUB & FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAVE BEEN ON THE MAP FOR 30 PLUS YEARS HOMMIE AND THAT CAME FROM RESPECT NOT FROM SOMEONE PUTTIN OUR NAME OUT THERE WE DID THAT ON OUR OWN AND IF YOU DONT KNOW READ APRILS ISSUE OF LRM...NUFF SAID.....MAYBE UR TALKING ABOUT PUTTIN HIM ON UR VIDEOS BUT NOT THE MAP  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 01:39 PM~19916796
> *will  rolln    be ther no
> *


You never know are you making a guess appearance? Your fans would like that mr celeb!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 01:39 PM~19916796
> *will  rolln    be ther no
> *


I don't knw bro I just got text that there will be one there I don't knw who's doing the show or nada I just woke up with a hang over masiso that my eyes estan chwekos that's bien boracho


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:44 PM~19916828
> *You never know are you making a guess appearance? Your fans would like that mr celeb!
> *


yes i will be ther sir :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

by the way rollin do you wat to hop me yes or no i got a camra do you got a hopper :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 12:52 PM~19916538
> *rolln was spirit ther yes no :drama:  :drama:
> *


WAS ROLLIN AT THE LITTLE PICNIC WE HAD NOT TOO LONG AGO WHEN HE SAID HE WAS ON HIS WAY DOWN TO THE PARK TO FILM A HOP THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO HAPPEN?.....NEGATIVE HE NEVER SHOWED UP AND IGNORED PHONE CAllS :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 01:42 PM~19916814
> *SPIRIT CARCLUB & FRANKS HYDRAULICS HAVE BEEN ON THE MAP FOR 30 PLUS YEARS HOMMIE AND THAT CAME FROM RESPECT NOT FROM SOMEONE PUTTIN OUR NAME OUT THERE WE DID THAT ON OUR OWN AND IF YOU DONT KNOW READ APRILS ISSUE OF LRM...NUFF SAID.....MAYBE UR TALKING ABOUT PUTTIN HIM ON UR VIDEOS BUT NOT THE MAP  :biggrin:
> *


Okay uh mike no one was talking about frank or spirit! Im talkin soly to rick! So thanks for the input! spirit has been doing there thing for a long time since before I was born! so I dont know why you are even coming at me with that! Im coo with all of spirit and have been and will be, since before you joined them!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:50 PM~19916856
> *Okay uh mike no one was talking about frank or spirit! Im talkin soly to rick! So thanks for the input! spirit has been doing there thing for a long time since before I was born! so I dont know why you are even coming at me with that! Im coo with all of spirit and have been and will be, since before you joined them!
> *


LMFAO B4 I JOINED THEM? OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT ME OR THE CLUB IVE BEEN A PROUD MEMBER FOR 20 YEARS HOMEBOY.....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 01:48 PM~19916851
> *by the way rollin do you wat to hop me yes or no i got a camra do you got a hopper :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Come on rick I dont even have a car! Hahahaha!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:50 PM~19916856
> *Okay uh mike no one was talking about frank or spirit! Im talkin soly to rick! So thanks for the input! spirit has been doing there thing for a long time since before I was born! so I dont know why you are even coming at me with that! Im coo with all of spirit and have been and will be, since before you joined them!
> *


just so you no rick is SPIRIT and TEAM BLOW ME and i been in it 22 years buddy :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 01:52 PM~19916862
> *LMFAO B4 I JOINED THEM? OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT ME OR THE CLUB IVE BEEN A PROUD MEMBER FOR 20 YEARS HOMEBOY.....
> *


Really!? Huh thats coo! I dont really know you! Congrats on 20 year!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 01:49 PM~19916853
> *WAS ROLLIN AT THE LITTLE PICNIC WE HAD NOT TOO LONG AGO WHEN HE SAID HE WAS ON HIS WAY DOWN TO THE PARK TO FILM A HOP THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO HAPPEN?.....NEGATIVE HE NEVER SHOWED UP AND IGNORED PHONE CAllS :dunno:
> *


HMMMMMMMM NO RESPONSE?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:55 PM~19916883
> *Really!? Huh thats coo! I dont really know you! Congrats on 20 year!
> *


JUS COME CORRECT IF UR GONNA BUMP UR GUMS HOMMIE....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 01:53 PM~19916868
> *just so you no rick is SPIRIT and  TEAM BLOW ME and i been in it 22 years buddy :biggrin:
> *


Again rick! U have been doing it for 22 years you as a person is now know all over the world and you wasnt 2 years ago thats it spirit c.c is not what im talking about! You thats it!


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 01:56 PM~19916888
> *HMMMMMMMM NO RESPONSE?
> *


Aw man im sorry one show I didnt come film at! Im so wrong for that! I cant make every show or picnic so when I do miss them im the bad guy sorry I have to travel to cover everyone else to!! My bad homie!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Dang rick you called everyone huh! Its all good rick you cool!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:59 PM~19916901
> *Again rick! U have been doing it for 22 years you as a person is now know all over the world and you wasnt 2 years ago thats it spirit c.c is not what im talking about! You thats it!
> *


i been in tha LRM back in 91 and like 5 times after that i dont need you to be known and what the fuck do you keep talking about 2 years ago :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:27 PM~19916373
> *NOT ACHING JUST LOST RESPECT FOR A BULLSHIT PHOTOGRAPHER LIKE YOU!!!! SO WHEN I SEE YOU TRYING TO FIT IN WITH ALL THE HOMIES, KNOWING DAMN WELL NOBODY EVEN KNOWS YOU, I FEEL THE NEED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT "YOU AINT SHIT"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY OPINION HE IS A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER WITH SUM BAD BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ROLLIN ARGUING WITH YOU IS LIKE ARGUING WITH A CHIK YOU GOTTA GET THE LAST WORD IN? DONT YOU GOT A SHOW IN CHICAGO OR THE MIDWEST SOMEWHERE TO FILM TO KEEP YOU BUSY.....U MUST BE REALLY HEATED ABOUT UR SHOW HOMMIE!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:10 PM~19916963
> *ROLLIN ARGUING WITH YOU IS LIKE ARGUING WITH A CHIK YOU GOTTA GET THE LAST WORD IN? DONT YOU GOT A SHOW IN CHICAGO OR THE MIDWEST SOMEWHERE TO FILM TO KEEP YOU BUSY.....U MUST BE REALLY HEATED ABOUT UR SHOW HOMMIE!
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 01:56 PM~19916894
> *JUS COME CORRECT IF UR GONNA BUMP UR GUMS HOMMIE....
> *


Yeah I saw you in uniques cc not to long ago so thats what that is!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:10 PM~19916963
> *ROLLIN ARGUING WITH YOU IS LIKE ARGUING WITH A CHIK YOU GOTTA GET THE LAST WORD IN? DONT YOU GOT A SHOW IN CHICAGO OR THE MIDWEST SOMEWHERE TO FILM TO KEEP YOU BUSY.....U MUST BE REALLY HEATED ABOUT UR SHOW HOMMIE!
> *


Arent you from the midwest mike?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:15 PM~19916986
> *Arent you from the midwest mike?
> *


WE CAN GET RACIAL IF U LIKE PLAYA


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:15 PM~19916986
> *Arent you from the midwest mike?
> *


LMFAO--------->Support doesnt go both ways!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:17 PM~19916992
> *WE CAN GET RACIAL IF U LIKE PLAYA
> *


What??? Im just asking you a queation whats does that have to do with race???


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ROLLIN QUICK QUESTION HOMMIE...DID YOU MAKE A APPEARANCE TO OUR (SPIRIT CC) ANNIVERSARY? IT WAS IN YOUR HOME TOWN...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:21 PM~19917007
> *What??? Im just asking you a queation whats does that have to do with race???
> *


YOU KNOW DAM WELL IM FROM THE "DIRTY SOUTH" OF PHX 602 FOO SOMETHIN YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT......


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:23 PM~19917018
> *ROLLIN QUICK QUESTION HOMMIE...DID YOU MAKE A APPEARANCE TO OUR (SPIRIT CC) ANNIVERSARY? IT WAS IN YOUR HOME TOWN...
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:14 PM~19916980
> *Yeah I saw you in uniques cc not to long ago so thats what that is!!!
> *


NOT TOO LONG AGO? DO YOU HAVE PICS OF ME IN A SHIRT OR FLYING A PLAQUE....HMMMMMMM NO BUMPING UR GUMS AGAIN!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

tod was ther :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IM DONE WITH YOU ROLLIN WE (SPIRIT CC) IS OUT OF HERE WE HEADING TO THE SHOW ON 27TH "RAIN OR SHINE"......LATER


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 02:27 PM~19917036
> *tod was  ther :yes:  :yes:
> *


YEA HE (ROLLIN) WASNT THERE HE WAS BABY SITTIN FOR TODD....LMFAO


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:23 PM~19917018
> *ROLLIN QUICK QUESTION HOMMIE...DID YOU MAKE A APPEARANCE TO OUR (SPIRIT CC) ANNIVERSARY? IT WAS IN YOUR HOME TOWN...
> *


No sir I was in milwaukee,ws! What is you guys point? I still put you guys on video all the time¡ since we talkin	about what ive missed lets talk about what Ive attended!! Oh and mike you the last person on lil that should say anything about arguing cause you in every topic arguing when people arent even talking to you!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

IN MILWAUKEE? WOW YOU HAD A BIG MAIN EVENT IN YOUR HOME TOWN WHY WOULDNT YOU HAVE COVERED IT? NOT THAT U MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT JUS STATING A FACT THAT YOU CLAIM TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:29 PM~19917041
> *No sir I was in milwaukee,ws! What is you guys point? I still put you guys on video all the time¡ since we talkin	about what ive missed lets talk about what Ive attended!! Oh and mike you the last person on lil that should say anything about arguing cause you in every topic arguing when people arent even talking to you!!!
> *


EVERY TOPIC? HMMMMM THE LAST TOPIC I CAN REMEBER POSTIN ON WAS GOODTIMES VS SPIRIT CC NOT SURE WAT THE HELL ELSE UR READING BUT IMMA STAND UP FOR MINE HOMMIE ACTUALLY IM HYPING IT UP FOR YOU CAN MAKE MONEY OFF THE HYPE WE TALK....NOW WHAT?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:29 PM~19917041
> *No sir I was in milwaukee,ws! What is you guys point? I still put you guys on video all the time¡ since we talkin	about what ive missed lets talk about what Ive attended!! Oh and mike you the last person on lil that should say anything about arguing cause you in every topic arguing when people arent even talking to you!!!
> *


OOOOOOPS SO THAT MAKES IT TWO SPIRIT EVENTS SO FAR


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:35 PM~19917066
> *OOOOOOPS SO THAT MAKES IT TWO SPIRIT EVENTS SO FAR
> *


6 or 7 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:31 PM~19917049
> *IN MILWAUKEE? WOW YOU HAD A BIG MAIN EVENT IN YOUR HOME TOWN WHY WOULDNT YOU HAVE COVERED IT? NOT THAT U MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT JUS STATING A FACT THAT YOU CLAIM TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ
> *


x100 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

BIG GABE WE HEADIN TO THAT SHOW ON 27TH YOU THERE ALREADY?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:31 PM~19917049
> *IN MILWAUKEE? WOW YOU HAD A BIG MAIN EVENT IN YOUR HOME TOWN WHY WOULDNT YOU HAVE COVERED IT? NOT THAT U MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT JUS STATING A FACT THAT YOU CLAIM TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AZ
> *


Well hey spirit c.c I am sorry that I missed your banquet I really am! I dont make much money doing dvds so sometimes I have to go to other states that pay for me to come thats all if I know about your banquet before im booked for the same day this year ill be there!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:38 PM~19917089
> *Well hey spirit c.c I am sorry that I missed your banquet I really am! I dont make much money doing dvds so sometimes I have to go to other states that pay for me to come thats all if I know about your banquet before im booked for the same day this year ill be there!!!
> *


ALL IM SAYING IS "SUPPORT GOES BOTH WAYS"


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

rollln shouldnt you be at the carshow @ 27th ave ,you want ppl to go to your shows but you cant support other ppls shows you rather sit on the computer then be over there supporting there show but is it because todd is not here :nicoderm:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:40 PM~19917093
> *ALL IM SAYING IS "SUPPORT GOES BOTH WAYS"
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:40 PM~19917093
> *ALL IM SAYING IS "SUPPORT GOES BOTH WAYS"
> *


*Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *


NOPE....IM JUS SAYIN


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *


no


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:45 PM~19917123
> *NOPE....IM JUS SAYIN
> *


Coo! How do you help az out??


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *


IN THE BUISNESS THAT YOUR IN HOMMIE YOU GOTTA BE MUTUAL WITH EVERYONE NOT JUS CERTAIN PEOPLE!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:46 PM~19917129
> *IN THE BUISNESS THAT YOUR IN HOMMIE YOU GOTTA BE MUTUAL WITH EVERYONE NOT JUS CERTAIN PEOPLE!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:46 PM~19917128
> *Coo! How do you help az out??
> *


ROLLIN DID YOU VIDEO TAPE THE FIREBIRD LAKE HOP?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:47 PM~19917138
> *ROLLIN DID YOU VIDEO TAPE THE FIREBIRD LAKE HOP?
> *


Yessir!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:48 PM~19917145
> *Yessir!!!
> *


wher is it haaa


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:48 PM~19917145
> *Yessir!!!
> *


OH THATS RIGHT U HAD SOMEONE THERE COVERING UR SPOT...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 02:49 PM~19917147
> *wher is it haaa
> *


HE STILL EDITING IT LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:49 PM~19917149
> *OH THATS RIGHT U HAD SOMEONE THERE COVERING UR SPOT...
> *


Yessir


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:50 PM~19917152
> *HE STILL EDITING IT LOL
> *


Yessir! Hahahahahaha


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *


i fill u support us great. you show that AZ puts it down


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 7 Members: Knightstalker, azrdr, Dat fool Juan, unity1963, 97TownCar, Identity Original, money addiction


Damn... A lot of guests :0


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2011, 04:27 PM~19917552
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 7 Members: Knightstalker, azrdr, Dat fool Juan, unity1963, 97TownCar, Identity Original, money addiction
> Damn... A lot of guests  :0
> *


 :wave: :drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: Roll'n been putting it down for AZ!!! he alwayz represent AZ no matter where he at... Team Blow Me puts it down but no one would know who you are outside of AZ & maybe CA if it wasnt in part for Roll'n... just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Feb 20 2011, 05:56 PM~19918117
> *
> *


2day at Encanto Park,Part of Team Blow Me


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 12:20 PM~19916333
> *AND SMILEY IS THE SHIT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wanna say thanks to my Identity Family for helping my Luna family
move this past week! Appreciate you all coming to help out! That's what FAMILY is all about! Good times!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *CONGRATULATIONS FRANK TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE.. I WISH YOU AND HER THE BEST
> *


x63 congrats Frank to you and your better half and hope you have a long life of happiness!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *


keep doing what u doing rollin :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 01:03 PM~19916601
> *Yeah ben og gonna fuck you up pinche dj recien reganado por og player :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 01:05 PM~19916615
> *YUP THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS ABOUT HAVING FUN AND ALL ONE BIG FAMILY
> THINGS HAVE CHANGED SO MUCH
> *



i know huh!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 01:44 PM~19916828
> *You never know are you making a guess appearance? Your fans would like that mr celeb!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:06 PM~19916936
> *MY OPINION HE IS A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER WITH SUM BAD BITCHES  :biggrin:
> *



still sucks ass if you ask me!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: if he wouldve did to you what he did to me you would feel the same!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:24 PM~19917024
> *YOU KNOW DAM WELL IM FROM THE "DIRTY SOUTH" OF PHX 602 FOO SOMETHIN YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT......
> *



south sider riderrrr baaaaaaaayyyyyybaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn i need a job..... 16,000 post........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 02:28 PM~19917039
> *YEA HE (ROLLIN) WASNT THERE HE WAS BABY SITTIN FOR TODD....LMFAO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 07:57 PM~19919042
> *damn i need a job..... 16,000 post...........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2011, 11:17 AM~19916312
> *Someone needs to put Ben on the map.
> *



BEN IS A MAP.....NO WAIT...HE'S A FUCKEN GLOBE........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K BEN....DONT WANT YOU TO GO MEET ME AT A SUBWAY..I MEAN FRY'S........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *



i feel you do support az but you've had many request to put some car show footage and some cruising footage and some modeling footage and you never do... all you put is hopping hopping hopping... not all of az has hoppers.... you probably turn off all the lights, lite a candle and pop in a dvd and jack off to hopping videos!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k my *****.... hope to see you at our picnic on the 3rd of april :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 20 2011, 08:02 PM~19919087
> *BEN IS A MAP.....NO WAIT...HE'S A FUCKEN GLOBE........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K BEN....DONT WANT YOU TO GO MEET ME AT A SUBWAY..I MEAN FRY'S........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


at subway homie so you can get a foot long and go fuck yourself!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im just kidding Dj
street light, i mean Dj nite fight, oh shit i mean Dj midnite :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19919068
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19919071
> *  :biggrin:
> *


whats up my *****?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 20 2011, 04:43 PM~19917654
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 20 2011, 07:45 PM~19918942
> *Wanna say thanks to my Identity Family for helping my Luna family
> move this past week! Appreciate you all coming to help out!  That's what FAMILY is all about! Good times!!!!
> *


man now i know who to call when i move from this house!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 08:11 PM~19919182
> *man now i know who to call when i move from this house!!!!!!
> *


Bro we got ur back all we want is sum beers and a break every 10min and we will get it done


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 07:07 PM~19919136
> *at subway homie so you can get a foot long and go fuck yourself!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  im just kidding Dj
> street light, i mean Dj nite fight, oh shit i mean Dj midnite :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT YOUR STREET LIGHT MUTHA FUCKA!!!..... :twak: :twak: :twak: ........J/K BENITA.....AT LEAST YOU AND I KNOW WE CAN TALK SHIT AND STILL KICK BACK LATER AND HAVE SOME CARNE ASDA.......HUH??????....... :roflmao: :roflmao: NO ****.........FUCKER......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 20 2011, 07:50 PM~19918988
> *keep doing what u doing rollin :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *CONGRATULATIONS FRANK TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE.. I WISH YOU AND HER THE BEST
> *


Congrats frank to you and your wife.
:thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

dam i don't even say shit and mike and rick got my name in there mouth so so who really got me constantly on there minds. and rick you talk shit about me but yet you called me last week when L.A. was coming to AZ and was begging me to pull out my cars so AZ could take the win remember out of your own mouth i know you can beat them i know you can lolu right every body know you wiyhout rolln it must of been the astro van u had lol :biggrin: :biggrin: az it self has a problem wit support not just one or two ppl it's the whole state and lowriding will never grow here until we solve that problem


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

what it do az. rain messed this weekend up let try it next week lol. Damn its been heated up in here.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 20 2011, 08:24 PM~19919812
> *what it do az. rain messed this weekend up let try it next week lol. Damn its been heated up in here.
> *



I KNOW HUH......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

whos going to that show on the 26th On 21st and van buren


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 08:07 PM~19919136
> *at subway homie so you can get a foot long and go fuck yourself!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  im just kidding Dj
> street light, i mean Dj nite fight, oh shit i mean Dj midnite :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just want to give props to NEW IMAGE CC for the time and hard work you put in yesterday for Jamal.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 20 2011, 09:17 PM~19919743
> *dam i don't even say shit and mike and rick got my name in there mouth so so who really got me constantly on there minds. and rick you talk shit about me but yet you called me last week when L.A. was coming to AZ and was begging me to pull out my cars so AZ could take the win remember out of your own mouth i know you can beat them i know you can lolu right every body know you wiyhout rolln it must of been the astro van u had lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: az it self has a problem wit support not just one or two ppl it's the whole state and lowriding will never grow here until we solve that problem
> *


Begging who? you are the one that says that no one invites to you to none of these little shows, I was talking about Rollin not backing up certain people. Just like today, he wasnt at that carshow at 27th and McDowell....because you werent there! You are just trying to stick up for Rolling. All we're trying to tell him is to be fair with both sides. As you see, Im not afraid to hop against anyone win or lose. I beat them in California. I won Big John and Chaio. So I dont need you to have my back to help me win! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917117
> *Well az do you all feel I dont support you as a state/home?????
> *


ROLLIN U THE MAN DO WHAT YOU DO .....
YOUR THE BEST AND KEEP UP THE 
GOOD WORK :biggrin: 






IM ROLLIN # 1 FAN 64 JOE 



AND TEAM BLOW ME #1 FAN 64 JOE 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 20 2011, 09:17 PM~19919743
> *dam i don't even say shit and mike and rick got my name in there mouth so so who really got me constantly on there minds. and rick you talk shit about me but yet you called me last week when L.A. was coming to AZ and was begging me to pull out my cars so AZ could take the win remember out of your own mouth i know you can beat them i know you can lolu right every body know you wiyhout rolln it must of been the astro van u had lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: az it self has a problem wit support not just one or two ppl it's the whole state and lowriding will never grow here until we solve that problem
> *


ME SAYING THIS.....HE (ROLLIN) WASNT THERE HE WAS BABY SITTIN FOR TODD....LMFAO MEANS YOUR CONSTANTLY ON MY MIND? YOU MUST OF HIT YOUR DAM HEAD FOO!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Duz any body knw were I can get a set of new rims and tires for a good price and any chrome part for a g-body no motor parts


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2011, 10:15 PM~19920313
> *Just want to give props to NEW IMAGE CC for the time and hard work you put in yesterday for Jamal.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 20 2011, 08:29 PM~19919313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GOT YOUR STREET LIGHT MUTHA FUCKA!!!.....  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: ........J/K BENITA.....AT LEAST YOU AND I KNOW WE CAN TALK SHIT AND STILL KICK BACK LATER AND HAVE SOME CARNE ASDA.......HUH??????.......  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO ****.........FUCKER......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats true homie.. its all in fun que no!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 20 2011, 09:24 PM~19919812
> *what it do az. rain messed this weekend up let try it next week lol. Damn its been heated up in here.
> *


it should be good next weekend!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 20 2011, 10:12 PM~19920296
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 20 2011, 10:21 PM~19920377
> *ROLLIN U THE MAN DO WHAT YOU DO .....
> YOUR THE BEST AND KEEP UP THE
> GOOD WORK  :biggrin:
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 21 2011, 12:35 AM~19921441
> *Duz any body knw were I can get a set of new rims and tires for a good price and any chrome part for a g-body no motor parts
> *


call me!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

chichis christ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2011, 10:15 PM~19920313
> *Just want to give props to NEW IMAGE CC for the time and hard work you put in yesterday for Jamal.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Feb 19 2011, 04:21 PM~19911135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 19 2011, 05:32 PM~19911496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 09:42 AM~19915354
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IT'S EITHER ''RAIN OR SHINE'' THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOW SUPPORT TO  ROLLIN.  I TOOK THE TRUCK, TODD DROVE THE 63 (MAIN EVENT), AND WE DID NOT EVEN CARE IF IT WAS RAINING, WE STILL HAVE THE HOPPING GOIN, AND I SAW THE BIG BODY OF SCARFACE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET AFTER THE SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


A lil water never hurt anyone!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Feb 20 2011, 12:17 PM~19916312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben is the big red dot on the map


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *CONGRATULATIONS FRANK TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE.. I WISH YOU AND HER THE BEST
> *


x66


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*Got a set of g-body chrome drums and dust shields for sale. Pm me for price *


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2011, 10:15 PM~19920313
> *Just want to give props to NEW IMAGE CC for the time and hard work you put in yesterday for Jamal.
> *


thanks jen


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 20 2011, 09:17 PM~19919743
> *dam i don't even say shit and mike and rick got my name in there mouth so so who really got me constantly on there minds. and rick you talk shit about me but yet you called me last week when L.A. was coming to AZ and was begging me to pull out my cars so AZ could take the win remember out of your own mouth i know you can beat them i know you can lolu right every body know you wiyhout rolln it must of been the astro van u had lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: az it self has a problem wit support not just one or two ppl it's the whole state and lowriding will never grow here until we solve that problem *


x2


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 20 2011, 10:15 PM~19920313
> *Just want to give props to NEW IMAGE CC for the time and hard work you put in yesterday for Jamal.
> *


*Man! New Image C.C came thru reall big they did it all! Thank you new image for all your help!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to do it again! Make sure tucker and little tucker are there por favor!7 hahaha*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Also I wanted to also thank phoenix prime C.C! ive never really meet any of those guy and havent been to a event of theirs and they still came out and showed support for me so I want to thank you guys aswell for coming out!!!!!!!!*


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2011, 07:58 AM~19922204
> *Man! New Image C.C came thru reall big they did it all!  Thank you new image for all your help!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to do it again!  Make sure tucker and little tucker are there por favor!7 hahaha
> *


shit snytime u know that


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here are some pic's of The Fews Show......._


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 20 2011, 09:17 PM~19919743
> *dam i don't even say shit and mike and rick got my name in there mouth so so who really got me constantly on there minds. and rick you talk shit about me but yet you called me last week when L.A. was coming to AZ and was begging me to pull out my cars so AZ could take the win remember out of your own mouth i know you can beat them i know you can lolu right every body know you wiyhout rolln it must of been the astro van u had lol :biggrin:  :biggrin: az it self has a problem wit support not just one or two ppl it's the whole state and lowriding will never grow here until we solve that problem
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up rick what's good az side


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 21 2011, 09:40 AM~19922678
> *What up rick what's good az side
> *


whats good buddy


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 21 2011, 09:57 AM~19922776
> *whats good buddy
> *



WHAT UP THOMAS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 21 2011, 10:09 AM~19922850
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


WHAT UP MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley u want those blue blocks and backing plates or whats good loco


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az. 

See what the damn rain started lol.


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

A BIG THANKS TO INTIMIDATIONS C.C. LOWRIDER STYLE .C.C , OLD SCHOOL AND UNITY CC . FOR YOUR SUPPORT AT OUR BENEFIT.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Feb 21 2011, 10:57 AM~19923151
> *A BIG THANKS TO INTIMIDATIONS C.C.  LOWRIDER STYLE .C.C , OLD SCHOOL  AND UNITY CC . FOR YOUR SUPPORT AT OUR BENEFIT.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 18 2011, 05:28 PM~19904133
> *QVO ART LOKS!!!!! uffin:
> *


qvo homie was good witcha!!!!! just gettin in to work a lil crudo,,, its a monday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 18 2011, 11:58 PM~19907613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass pics bro!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 20 2011, 08:05 PM~19919110
> *i feel you do support az but you've had many request to put some car show footage and some cruising footage and some modeling footage and you never do... all you put is hopping hopping hopping... not all of az has hoppers....  you probably turn off all the lights, lite a candle and pop in a dvd and jack off to hopping videos!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  j/k my *****.... hope to see you at our picnic on the 3rd of april  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A change is in the works! Man hoppers huh how many hoppers came out to support (3) thats a whopping # considering what your saying above! show cars and cruising will be added to the mix from now on homie!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 19 2011, 05:32 PM~19911496
> *white boys takin over  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow: :wow: :wow: 
gatee pesos!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 21 2011, 10:26 AM~19922952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> wad up mr art!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 20 2011, 12:06 PM~19916231
> *In a yellow integra
> *


with duct tape on the mirror!!!
gangsta! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 12:17 PM~19923643
> *with duct tape on the mirror!!!
> gangsta! :wow:
> *


You aint on hit unless some part your ride is held on with duct tape lol.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:53 PM~19916543
> *ya congrats frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 20 2011, 01:00 PM~19916580
> *PINCHIE BEN NO SOY VATO LOCO  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 20 2011, 08:26 PM~19919293
> *Bro we got ur back all we want is sum beers and a break every 10min and we will get it done
> *


and some pollo asado!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > wad up mr art!
> 
> 
> cold chillin,,, at work tryin to get this shit right,,,,,, work work work!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:angry: ROLL'N

MAN I AM STILL WAITIN' FOR MY ONE-OF-A-KIND "ROLL'N SNUGGIE"!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2011, 11:32 AM~19923356
> *A change is in the works! Man hoppers huh how many hoppers came out to support (3) thats a whopping # considering what your saying above! show cars  and cruising will be added to the mix from now on homie!!
> *


THATS WAS UP ROLLIN

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 10:31 AM~19922982
> *smiley u want those blue blocks and backing plates or whats good loco
> *


Yes sir send me a pm loco


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Feb 21 2011, 10:57 AM~19923151
> *A BIG THANKS TO INTIMIDATIONS C.C.  LOWRIDER STYLE .C.C , OLD SCHOOL  AND UNITY CC . FOR YOUR SUPPORT AT OUR BENEFIT.
> *


No Prob homie 

Had a good time
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New Phx Az Member- Ben!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 21 2011, 01:55 PM~19924304
> *New Phx Az Member- Ben!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WE DONT GIVE A F*&K ARENT YOU SUPPOSE TO POST THAT N YOUR CAR CLUB FORUM. :biggrin: 

J/K HECTOR KEWL GLAD TO HAVE ANOTHER MEMBER IN THE FAMILY

:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE

THOMAS
JAMAL
MIKE
EVERY1 ELSE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 PM~19924471
> *WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE
> 
> THOMAS
> ...


whats good!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

chillin aint shit to do today n u art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:23 PM~19924480
> *chillin aint shit to do today n u art
> *


doin the dew homie,,,, work!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 PM~19924471
> *WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE
> 
> THOMAS
> ...


What up holmz!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2011, 02:39 PM~19924589
> *What up holmz!!
> *


whats up Roll'N :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 











WAIT FOR IT......

































OK IM GONNA GET UP AND WALK TO THE ROOM,,, AND IM NOT GONNA FALL,,,, SAY IT A GAIN TMACK.....REPEAT AND WATCH UR STEP!!










TMACK WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 02:56 PM~19924718
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> WAIT FOR IT......
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOOK AT ALL THE BEERS ON ALL THE TABLES


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:11 PM~19924408
> *MAN WE DONT GIVE A F*&K ARENT YOU SUPPOSE TO POST THAT N YOUR CAR CLUB FORUM.  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K HECTOR KEWL GLAD TO HAVE ANOTHER MEMBER IN THE FAMILY
> ...


JUST A PROUD PAPA! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sup az!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Even more pic's from the "Say No To Drugs" show!!!!!</span>_ :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 01:56 PM~19924718
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> WAIT FOR IT......
> 
> ...



FIXED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 21 2011, 02:52 PM~19924695
> *whats up Roll'N  :biggrin:
> *


Sup!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 21 2011, 03:17 PM~19924861
> *FIXED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

MAYBE THATS WHY HE WAS SMILING!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 02:22 PM~19924910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MAYBE THATS WHY HE WAS SMILING!!!! :cheesy:
> *



YA THINK????.....LMMFAO!!!!!!!!......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 02:35 PM~19925001
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: El Azteca 85 Buick, ART LOKS, TREND SETTER, DRAGON BALL-Z, D.J. Midnite, elphoenixquetzal
:wave:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 02:56 PM~19924718
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> WAIT FOR IT......
> 
> ...


i still say u tripped me :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 21 2011, 03:17 PM~19924861
> *FIXED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: lol


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 03:00 PM~19924741
> *LOOK AT ALL THE BEERS ON ALL THE TABLES
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going for sure next year!!! :biggrin: Looks like you all had a great time :biggrin: But i'll be the sober one hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 21 2011, 02:53 PM~19925127
> *:angry: lol
> *



CALM DOWN RAMBO......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 PM~19924471
> *WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE
> 
> THOMAS
> ...


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 21 2011, 03:52 PM~19925114
> *i still say u tripped me :biggrin:
> *


MAN I WAS IN WALKING OUT WITH YOU,, AND I WAS TALKING TO YOU AND I LOOKED AWAY AND WHEN I LOOKED BACK YOU WERE GONE :happysad:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 21 2011, 03:57 PM~19925157
> *CALM DOWN RAMBO......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 03:58 PM~19925173
> *MAN I WAS IN WALKING OUT WITH YOU,, AND I WAS TALKING TO YOU AND I LOOKED AWAY AND WHEN I LOOKED BACK YOU WERE GONE :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665+Feb 21 2011, 03:52 PM~19925114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS ME-MES TIME


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 PM~19924471
> *WHAT IT DO AZ SIDE
> 
> THOMAS
> ...


working on my motor


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOMIES? HOPE YOU ARE ALL HAVING A GOOD DAY!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 21 2011, 04:01 PM~19925191
> *IT WAS ME-MES TIME
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

My First Condom
I recall my first time with a condom. I was 15. I went in to buy a packet of condoms at Greenville pharmacy. In those days it took a lot of guts to go in a store and ask for that kind of item because everyone in town knew me and there was no doubt the young lady (I think her name was Delores) knew what they were for. 

She was working as an assistant behind the counter, and she could see that I was really embarrassed by the whole procedure. She handed me the package and asked if I knew how to wear one. I honestly answered, 'No, not really.' 

So she unwrapped the package, took one out and slipped it over her thumb. She cautioned me to make sure it was on tight and secure.

I apparently still looked confused. So, she looked all around the store to see if it were empty. It was. 'Just a minute,' she said, and walked to the door and locked it. Taking my hand, she led me into the back room, unbuttoned her blouse and removed it. She unhooked her bra and laid it aside. 'Do these excite you?' She asked. 

Well, I was so dumb-struck that all I could do was stand there with my mouth open and nod my head. She then said it was time to slip the condom on. As I was slipping it on, she dropped her skirt, removed her panties and lay down on a desk. 'Well, come on', she said, 'We don't have much time.' 

So I climbed on her. It was so wonderful that, unfortunately, I could no longer hold back and KAPOW, I was done within a few moments. 

She looked at me with a bit of a frown. 'Did you put that condom on, Buddy?' she asked. I said, 'sure did,' and held up my thumb to show her. 

She then beat the shit out of me.... 

Women have always been hard for me to figure out.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 03:10 PM~19925256
> *My First Condom
> I recall my first time with a condom. I was 15. I went in to buy a packet of condoms at Greenville pharmacy. In those days it took a lot of guts to go in a store and ask for that kind of item because everyone in town knew me and there was no doubt the young lady (I think her name was Delores) knew what they were for.
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE DO YOU FIND THIS CHET!!!!??????......I HAD TO REPOST ON MY FACEBOOK.......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 04:08 PM~19925240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA THAT'S THE DEVIL IN DISGUISE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665+Feb 21 2011, 04:02 PM~19925208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 21 2011, 04:26 PM~19925376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHERE DO YOU FIND THIS CHET!!!!??????......I HAD TO REPOST ON MY FACEBOOK.......
> *


THAT WAS ME! :cheesy: 



J/K!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TREND SETTER, primer665, A Rod, ART LOKS, mikeyd1, El Azteca 85 Buick, OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite, 1983 lincoln, GAME TIME, The1and0nly, toons, PLANJOE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 03:32 PM~19925425
> *THAT WAS ME! :cheesy:
> J/K!!!
> *




FUCKEN LIER!!!!!!........I BELIEVE YOU FU!!!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here the 2nd video of the show put out by one of the homie's!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 04:31 PM~19925421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 04:10 PM~19925256
> *My First Condom
> I recall my first time with a condom. I was 15. I went in to buy a packet of condoms at Greenville pharmacy. In those days it took a lot of guts to go in a store and ask for that kind of item because everyone in town knew me and there was no doubt the young lady (I think her name was Delores) knew what they were for.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS TOOL IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 05:03 PM~19925680
> *THIS TOOL IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 21 2011, 04:37 PM~19925468
> *TREND SETTER, primer665, A Rod, ART LOKS, mikeyd1, El Azteca 85 Buick, OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite, 1983 lincoln, GAME TIME, The1and0nly, toons, PLANJOE
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Mike!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this fuckin topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: El Azteca 85 Buick, PHX CUSTOM TEES, smiley602, OGPLAYER, ART LOKS, The1and0nly, AZ WAR CHIEF, az71monte, 97TownCar, Dat fool Juan, Az_Chicano_1



:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

no more dollar beers!! :nono:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 21 2011, 04:37 PM~19925468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER, El Azteca 85 Buick, PHX CUSTOM TEES, sp1293060



what up OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 




VIEJO YOU SHUDDA CAME BACK YESTADAY.. I THINK I WENT HOME AT LIKE 1 :happysad: 

NO ****!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 04:45 PM~19925532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro u need not to take ur camara to wallmart any more carnal j/k good job keep it up lol a lot all day every day "viejon"


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 21 2011, 05:48 PM~19926060
> *Bro u need not to take ur camara to wallmart any more carnal j/k good job keep it up lol a lot all day every day "viejon"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

For U Art :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGJIM (Oct 13, 2010)

WAS UP AZ. COLORADO CRUISING THRU.......... GT UP.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19926155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



















WAIT FOR IT....................






































THATS HOW I FELT THS MORNING AFTER TOO MANY MUNCH CERBESAS LAST NOCHE!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

for those looking to get medical cards uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 21 2011, 06:02 PM~19926198
> *WAS UP AZ. COLORADO CRUISING THRU.......... GT UP.........
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 06:05 PM~19926227
> *:0
> WAIT FOR IT....................
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 06:09 PM~19926261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X96 :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

From our own heart attack grill


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 06:24 PM~19926377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There also is a place like this on 40th st. n Indian school called THE GRILL NEXT DOOR.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJIM_@Feb 21 2011, 06:02 PM~19926198
> *WAS UP AZ. COLORADO CRUISING THRU.......... GT UP.........
> *


wazzup homie :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 06:34 PM~19926446
> *There also is a place like this on 40th st. n Indian school called THE GRILL NEXT DOOR.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


isnt that like the burgers n buns


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OUT OF ALL THE PICS I TOOK AT THE "SAY NO TO DRUGS" SHOW.....










THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

24 User(s) are reading this topic cold chillin(11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, Knightstalker, mleyva215, beanerman, gordobig818, elite auto customs, ed1983, TREND SETTER, phxmarlo, Refined95, 97TownCar, Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic jacking off(3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, Dat fool Juan, BIGBOO475365, locdownmexikan, Identity Original, TREND SETTER, elite auto customs, beanerman, El Azteca 85 Buick, la familia c.c. Az, gordobig818, ed1983


what up az side!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:02 PM~19926743
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic jacking off(3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: ART LOKS, Dat fool Juan, BIGBOO475365, locdownmexikan, Identity Original, TREND SETTER, elite auto customs, beanerman, El Azteca 85 Buick, la familia c.c. Az, gordobig818, ed1983
> what up az side!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what cracking , locdownmexikan, elite auto customs, BLVD66, la familia c.c. Az, Identity Original, ART LOKS, BIGBOO475365, El Azteca 85 Buick, Dat fool Juan, TREND SETTER, beanerman, gordobig818 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 21 2011, 07:04 PM~19926776
> *:biggrin:
> *


:naughty:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry ppls i had to break the steady flow lol :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:07 PM~19926802
> *Sorry ppls i had to break the steady flow lol :biggrin:
> *


man bro you been searchin some weird shit today huh :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:09 PM~19926826
> *man bro you been searchin some weird shit today huh :wow:
> *


Just a lil lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

here u go art what u think :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf????


ya some weird shit bro,,,, you on one today! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic picken boogers (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: BELAIR52, idogg, TREND SETTER, 1VATO64, 1968custom, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, djsire, Dat fool Juan



dam its been crowded up this mofo all day!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 05:09 PM~19925735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:24 PM~19927010
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic picken boogers (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: BELAIR52, idogg, TREND SETTER, 1VATO64, 1968custom, 602 Monte, BigMandoAZ, ART LOKS, djsire, Dat fool Juan
> dam its been crowded up this mofo all day!
> *


It sure is


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 05:56 PM~19926125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este se parese al pitirijas.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I seen the same ones at centerfolds last week on this one lil chick with no neck lololol last time I go there chetos


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*Got a set of g-body chrome drums and dust shields for sale. Pm me for price *





































*GET AWAY FROM THAT BLACK PAINT AND PUT SOME CHROME ON*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 21 2011, 07:39 PM~19927181
> *I think I seen the same ones at centerfolds last week on this one lil chick with no neck lololol last time I go there chetos
> *


 :wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up art loks did u get fucked up wen I left bro


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 21 2011, 07:39 PM~19927181
> *I think I seen the same ones at centerfolds last week on this one lil chick with no neck lololol last time I go there chetos
> *




















:around: :around:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 21 2011, 07:43 PM~19927231
> *Wats up art loks did u get fucked up wen I left bro
> *


YA SABES VIEJO!!!

I WOKE UP CRUDO BRO.....I DRANK TO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:43 PM~19927234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic getting smoked out(3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, chilango's-67, BRYAN94CADI, henry castillo, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Identity Original, The1and0nly, 1968custom



damn monday night up in here and its a gangsta party!!!!! :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:48 PM~19927300
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic getting smoked out(3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, chilango's-67, BRYAN94CADI, henry castillo, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Identity Original, The1and0nly, 1968custom
> damn monday night up in here and its a gangsta party!!!!! :wow:
> *


Thats whats up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:49 PM~19927319
> *Thats whats up
> *


do u get my pm playa??

no ****!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:51 PM~19927330
> *do u get my pm playa??
> 
> no ****!
> *


i got it but couldn't open it


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 06:46 PM~19927281
> *YA SABES VIEJO!!!
> 
> I WOKE UP CRUDO BRO.....I DRANK TO MUCH!!!!!!!
> *



YOU CAN NEVER DRINK TO MUCH!!!.....ASK TA TA LUNA.............


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:55 PM~19927369
> *i got it but couldn't open it
> *


thats where its at homie!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:57 PM~19927408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam werent homies eyes tight enuff,,,,thats fucked up!! :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:00 PM~19927452
> *dam werent homies eyes tight enuff,,,,thats fucked up!! :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic drinking 40z (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: mleyva215, GAME TIME, oldskool 62, unity1963, TREND SETTER, ART LOKS, chilango's-67, 1983 lincoln, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, MY85TOY PHX AZ, chevycaprice89, regal85, The1and0nly, enrique

well almost time to gtf out of here!!!
:h5:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:11 PM~19927604
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic drinking 40z (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: mleyva215, GAME TIME, oldskool 62, unity1963, TREND SETTER, ART LOKS, chilango's-67, 1983 lincoln, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, MY85TOY PHX AZ, chevycaprice89, regal85, The1and0nly, enrique
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:11 PM~19927604
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic drinking 40z (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: mleyva215, GAME TIME, oldskool 62, unity1963, TREND SETTER, ART LOKS, chilango's-67, 1983 lincoln, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, MY85TOY PHX AZ, chevycaprice89, regal85, The1and0nly, enrique
> 
> ...


 :wave: whats good art :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:57 PM~19927408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dee loc what were you thinking?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 21 2011, 08:22 PM~19927723
> *:wave: whats good art  :biggrin:
> *


gettin off of work is good my brudda whassapening with you homie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2011, 07:24 PM~19927754
> *Dee loc what were you thinking?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 08:31 PM~19927852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 08:31 PM~19927852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

no wonder it got stolen :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic scratchin there ass (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: valledelsol, ART LOKS, DeeLoc, compita, BRYAN94CADI, The1and0nly, TREND SETTER, ROLL'N



WHAT UP PEEPS,,,,,  

WHAT UP DEE LOC,,,, DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT OUT TO ROLLINS SHOW SO DIDNT GET TO MEET YOU HOMIE... 

COMPITA!!!! YO TOOK OUT THE MAZDAROTTI ON SATURDAY???? ALWAYS DOWN!!!!


TO BAD ABOUT THE DAMN WEATHER ON SATURDAY ROLLIN,,,, THINK IT WUDDA BEEN BETTER IF IT WAS A SUNNY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

before shot


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 PM~19928207
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic scratchin there ass (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: valledelsol, ART LOKS, DeeLoc, compita, BRYAN94CADI, The1and0nly, TREND SETTER, ROLL'N
> WHAT UP PEEPS,,,,,
> ...


'SUP ART LOKS,SIMON HOMIE ''RAIN OR SHINE''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 08:37 PM~19927964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

okokokok on a serious note wazzup homies :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 09:01 PM~19928307
> *okokokok on a serious not wazzup homies :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

outee 5000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 21 2011, 07:58 PM~19928265
> *'SUP ART LOKS,SIMON HOMIE ''RAIN OR SHINE''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: not me..............! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19928443
> *:no: not me..............! :biggrin:
> *



i like the rain,,,,, reminds me of bein a kid,,,,, but in a lo lo,,,,it sux!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2011, 10:12 PM~19928443
> *:no: not me..............! :biggrin:
> *


ITS JUST WATER ARTY! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19928443
> *:no: not me..............! :biggrin:
> *


I know,not u!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19928442
> *:biggrin:
> 
> outee 5000!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic passing gas (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, WUTITDU, compita, mike(p), TRU CRUIZERS, El Azteca 85 Buick, The1and0nly



well later az side!!!

play nice :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 09:15 PM~19928492
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic passing gas (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, WUTITDU, compita, mike(p), TRU CRUIZERS, El Azteca 85 Buick, The1and0nly
> well later az side!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 21 2011, 08:14 PM~19928467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2011, 10:18 PM~19928523
> *I like the rain toooooo but not for car shows.....
> too much work for me :biggrin:
> :happysad:
> *


LOL GOTTA GET YOURSELF A GOON TO GET UNDER IT AND CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 PM~19928207
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic scratchin there ass (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: valledelsol, ART LOKS, DeeLoc, compita, BRYAN94CADI, The1and0nly, TREND SETTER, ROLL'N
> WHAT UP PEEPS,,,,,
> ...


Sup art? Naw I dont think so homie! I think it would be the same eirher way!! But its all good!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 21 2011, 08:19 PM~19928546
> *LOL GOTTA GET YOURSELF A GOON TO GET UNDER IT AND CLEAN! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I'm too cheap :biggrin: and I tried that, but Termite drank all my beer........then wanted to stop................shhhh.......don't tell him I said that! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2011, 10:21 PM~19928566
> *LOL!  I'm too cheap :biggrin:  and  I tried that, but Termite drank all my beer........then wanted to stop................shhhh.......don't tell him I said that! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:26 PM~19927780
> *gettin off of work is good my brudda whassapening with you homie!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


same o shit homie, got out of work just to go home and do more work :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Feb 21 2011, 07:05 PM~19926784
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what cracking  , locdownmexikan, elite auto customs, BLVD66, la familia c.c. Az, Identity Original, ART LOKS, BIGBOO475365, El Azteca 85 Buick, Dat fool Juan, TREND SETTER, beanerman, gordobig818  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good! :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Feb 21 2011, 09:52 PM~19928959
> *What's good!  :wave:
> *


Wat up bro


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: 97TownCar, Ben'sCustomWheels[/COLOR=red][/SIZE=12], El Azteca 85 Buick, TREND SETTER, MonteLoko87, maztec69

Starting torta Tuesday early?? :wow:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Wat up ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 21 2011, 04:49 AM~19921835
> *Ben is the big red dot on the map
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 21 2011, 10:31 PM~19929463
> *Wat up ben
> *


q2ue onda loko??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 21 2011, 10:29 PM~19929434
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: 97TownCar, Ben'sCustomWheels[/COLOR=red][/SIZE=12], El Azteca 85 Buick, TREND SETTER, MonteLoko87, maztec69
> 
> Starting torta Tuesday early?? :wow:
> *



yes sir im on the hunt for pics!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Feb 21 2011, 10:57 AM~19923151
> *A BIG THANKS TO INTIMIDATIONS C.C.  LOWRIDER STYLE .C.C , OLD SCHOOL  AND UNITY CC . FOR YOUR SUPPORT AT OUR BENEFIT.
> *



i was there!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2011, 10:32 PM~19929471
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2011, 10:36 PM~19929528
> *yes sir im on the hunt for pics!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2011, 09:20 PM~19928562
> *Sup art? Naw I dont think so homie! I think it would be the same eirher way!! But its all good!!!
> *


come on homie your starting to sound all butthurt.... you know damn well if there was no rain your show wouldve been packed as hell so stop it.... do the show again and you'll see!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 10:39 PM~19929558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2011, 11:32 AM~19923356
> *A change is in the works! Man hoppers huh how many hoppers came out to support (3) thats a whopping # considering what your saying above! show cars  and cruising will be added to the mix from now on homie!!
> *



im looking forward to the new video


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 10:45 PM~19929627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a fine ass midget!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Feb 21 2011, 02:11 PM~19924408
> *MAN WE DONT GIVE A F*&K ARENT YOU SUPPOSE TO POST THAT N YOUR CAR CLUB FORUM.  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K HECTOR KEWL GLAD TO HAVE ANOTHER MEMBER IN THE FAMILY
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 21 2011, 04:45 PM~19925532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Feb 21 2011, 07:05 PM~19926784
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what cracking  , locdownmexikan, elite auto customs, BLVD66, la familia c.c. Az, Identity Original, ART LOKS, BIGBOO475365, El Azteca 85 Buick, Dat fool Juan, TREND SETTER, beanerman, gordobig818  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up.. :biggrin: doing it big in az..


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

700


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 21 2011, 10:45 PM~19929628
> *im looking forward to the new video
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 21 2011, 10:29 PM~19929434
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users 6 Members: 97TownCar, Ben'sCustomWheels[/COLOR=red][/SIZE=12], El Azteca 85 Buick, TREND SETTER, MonteLoko87, maztec69
> 
> Starting torta Tuesday early?? :wow:
> *



Its here all ready bro the more the marry-er ke carnal??


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 21 2011, 10:51 PM~19929703
> *Its here all ready bro the more the marry-er ke carnal??
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 11:04 PM~19929831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats bad ass!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 11:08 PM~19929869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I COULD FIND SOME AUDIOBAHN SUBS OR NO ANYBODY SELLING SOME


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Let it start


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 11:04 PM~19929831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that's sum bad ass shit bro clean clean


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by la familia c.c. Az_@Feb 21 2011, 11:13 PM~19929917
> *WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I COULD FIND SOME AUDIOBAHN SUBS OR NO ANYBODY SELLING SOME
> 
> 
> ...


At Rabadii and sons on 33ave north of thomas b4 Tods shop street life ,,,or at 67 ave and thomas at the phx market place or on 19 ave and missori. Or BEN


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:     :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 11:45 PM~19930185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 11:08 PM~19929869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yum milk ,,,he's...GOT MILK...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 21 2011, 11:29 PM~19930044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the DR, ordered but never gave me the scripted. Dang Dr.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 21 2011, 11:29 PM~19930044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the DR, ordered but never gave me the scripted. Dang Dr.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 21 2011, 11:29 PM~19930044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the DR, ordered but never gave me the scripted. Dang Dr....so nice I posted it twice and more time to c her again


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

that ***** looks like her son!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick+Feb 22 2011, 12:05 AM~19930342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol we heard you the first time ese!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k loko :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 12:39 AM~19930480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats crappinin!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

torta tuesday!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Pam Rodriguez!!!!!!!! Need i say more? 


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

big ben and trend setter are fighting for the #1 spot :biggrin: good pic homies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 22 2011, 05:41 AM~19931001
> *
> *


'Sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 03:43 AM~19930861
> *LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you need to put this pic in your signiture ben. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 03:41 AM~19930858
> *Pam Rodriguez!!!!!!!! Need i say more?
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


X85 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 21 2011, 11:04 PM~19929831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lunas64, locdownmexikan

GOOD MORNING AL AND GATO. WHATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 06:14 AM~19931276
> *Lunas64, locdownmexikan
> 
> GOOD MORNING AL AND GATO. WHATS GOOD HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bro, jus chekin in before work :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up brother checkin in at work


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2011, 07:17 AM~19931288
> *Sup Bro, jus chekin in before work :biggrin:
> *


chillin  here at work :biggrin: i thought you work grave yard shift?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 22 2011, 07:22 AM~19931307
> *What's up brother checkin in at work
> *


 same here homie :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE+Feb 21 2011, 05:28 PM~19925895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats cracking OG


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:37 AM~19930849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY FAV....... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2011, 07:24 AM~19931553
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HOE81...GOOD LOOKING OUT.....BIG BEN, NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMIE.........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

GOOD MORNING O.G. AZ SIDE....WELL I HAVE A QUESTION I WANNA ASK ALL OF YOU....MY NIECE IS HAVING A QUINCE IN NOVEMBER AND I NEED A TOTAL OF 6-8 CARS TO ESCORT THE QUINCE.....WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT YOU WOULD CHARGE TO DO THE ESCORT......IF YOU WOULD PM ME YOUR CONTACT IMFO AND PRICE......YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED........THANK YOU IN ADVANCE....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New member- Tolleson Az Chapter!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 08:45 AM~19931703
> *GOOD MORNING O.G. AZ SIDE....WELL I HAVE A QUESTION I WANNA ASK ALL OF YOU....MY NIECE IS HAVING A QUINCE IN NOVEMBER AND I NEED A TOTAL OF 6-8 CARS TO ESCORT THE QUINCE.....WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT YOU WOULD CHARGE TO DO THE ESCORT......IF YOU WOULD PM ME YOUR CONTACT IMFO AND PRICE......YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED........THANK YOU IN ADVANCE....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2011, 08:14 AM~19931898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKEN ABOUT!!!!........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:........ :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 03:18 AM~19930809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM BEN YOU ARE THE KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2011, 08:24 AM~19931553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank OG.AZ SIDE its torta tuesday I think we should have a lil torta everyday ke no AZ siders si pues si


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2011, 09:14 AM~19931898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esta bonito el kulito de esta mora si ke si


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!  VERY NICE PICS POSTED SO FAR FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY!!!" :naughty: :wow:  :boink:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

Well Frank congratulations! hope to see you today. Glad you're back form your Vegas wedding....again congratulations!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2011, 09:14 AM~19931898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: ANYONE HUNGRY FOR SOME  "TACOS"???? :rimshot:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2011, 10:19 AM~19932298
> *:cheesy: ANYONE HUNGRY FOR SOME  "TACOS"???? :rimshot:
> *


Falta el keso y la lechuga y a-re padentro si ke si esta muy bueno el taco


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.

Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
Flyer will be coming soon.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 21 2011, 09:21 PM~19928566
> *LOL!  I'm too cheap :biggrin:  and  I tried that, but Termite drank all my beer........then wanted to stop................shhhh.......don't tell him I said that! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 06:09 AM~19931058
> *big ben and trend setter are fighting for the #1 spot  :biggrin: good pic homies
> *


i got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 08:45 AM~19931703
> *GOOD MORNING O.G. AZ SIDE....WELL I HAVE A QUESTION I WANNA ASK ALL OF YOU....MY NIECE IS HAVING A QUINCE IN NOVEMBER AND I NEED A TOTAL OF 6-8 CARS TO ESCORT THE QUINCE.....WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT YOU WOULD CHARGE TO DO THE ESCORT......IF YOU WOULD PM ME YOUR CONTACT IMFO AND PRICE......YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED........THANK YOU IN ADVANCE....
> *


im down homie and ill only charge you one million dollars............. cash!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn hoe!!! nice pics homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:27 AM~19932661
> *damn hoe!!! nice pics homie
> *


 :yes:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:25 AM~19932653
> *im down homie and ill only charge you one million dollars............. cash!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: make that 2


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What's up az Side


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Feb 22 2011, 11:47 AM~19932799
> *What's up az Side
> *


WHATS UP MONEY?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 12:06 PM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:24 AM~19932640
> *i got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...


ORALE THAT'S koo we doing that for kids bro good loking out


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 22 2011, 12:20 PM~19933008
> *ORALE THAT'S koo we doing that for kids bro good loking out
> *


yup yup!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...


GREAT IDEA! GREAT CAUSE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2011, 10:17 AM~19932285
> *:wave:  BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!  VERY NICE PICS POSTED SO FAR FOR "TORTAS TUESDAY!!!" :naughty: :wow:  :boink:
> *


IAM SURPRISE NO ONE STARTED A AZ TORTA TOPIC...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 03:37 AM~19930849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up art loks ese viejon!! listo para weeken o toda via andas crudo


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda justin seen u in the rain bro sat


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 22 2011, 12:38 PM~19933099
> *GREAT IDEA! GREAT CAUSE!
> *


ANYTHING FOR THE KIDS....


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...


 :thumbsup: We will be there!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ? Any shows this weekin?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 10:25 AM~19932653
> *im down homie and ill only charge you one million dollars............. cash!!!!!!!
> *



QUE VERRGA WEY!!!!!!!........YEAH OK.....LET ME GO TO THE BANK REAL QUICK...... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 AM~19932727
> *:biggrin: make that 2
> *



TU TAMBIEN WEY............ILL WRITE YOU A CHECK.........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1+Feb 22 2011, 11:50 AM~19932824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 01:22 PM~19933393
> *TU TAMBIEN WEY............ILL WRITE YOU A CHECK.........
> *


COOL! WHEN CAN I CASH IT? :biggrin:I NEED GAS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 22 2011, 01:04 PM~19933258
> *Wat up art loks ese viejon!! listo para weeken o toda via andas crudo
> *


im over the crudo... but whats goin on this weekend!!!!

at saint mathews with new image que no???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 01:24 PM~19933405
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


club UNITY A! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 08:38 AM~19931646
> *MY FAV....... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 08:39 AM~19931661
> *HOE81...GOOD LOOKING OUT.....BIG BEN, NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMIE.........
> *



shiiiiettttt, me and hoe work together mr Dj street light!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:59 AM~19932164
> *DAMM BEN YOU ARE THE KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



thank you sir!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 22 2011, 10:18 AM~19932289
> *Well Frank congratulations! hope to see you today. Glad you're back form your Vegas wedding....again congratulations!
> *



x63 congrats homie!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 12:25 PM~19933408
> *COOL! WHEN CAN I CASH IT? :biggrin:I NEED GAS
> *



IM GONNA POST DATE IT......FOR 2025.....IS THAT OK.....OR I CAN GIVE YOU A KEG NOW....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...



LET'S DO THIS HOMIES FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND LETS PUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT ON LAYITLOW BEHIND US AND GET ALONG ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 01:21 PM~19933380
> *QUE VERRGA WEY!!!!!!!........YEAH OK.....LET ME GO TO THE BANK REAL QUICK...... :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


THANKS SUCKA...... I MEAN BROTHA!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 12:30 PM~19933455
> *shiiiiettttt, me and hoe work together mr Dj street light!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OK...GOOD LOOKING OUT "GLOBAL WARMING".. :0 :0 :0 .....I MEAN BENITO..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 01:37 PM~19933534
> *OK...GOOD LOOKING OUT "GLOBAL WARMING".. :0  :0  :0 .....I MEAN BENITO..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DJ CANTGETRIGHT!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 12:34 PM~19933495
> *LET'S DO THIS HOMIES FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND LETS PUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT ON LAYITLOW BEHIND US AND GET ALONG ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> Nice pic. :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 12:38 PM~19933541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DJ CANTGETRIGHT!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GOTS JOKES HUH????.....GOOD ONE THOU.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:34 PM~19933495
> *LET'S DO THIS HOMIES FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND LETS PUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT ON LAYITLOW BEHIND US AND GET ALONG ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 01:40 PM~19933560
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU GOTS JOKES HUH????.....GOOD ONE THOU.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IM JUST KIDDING HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 01:42 PM~19933574
> *FUCK YOU PUTO! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ben'sCustomWheels 8002 *

MANDOS69C/10 5578 
Knightstalker 5151 
ART LOKS 3477 
azmobn06 3202 
OGPLAYER 3129 
BigMandoAZ 2917 
INSIDIOUS 2822 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
unity_mike 2602 
Art Buck 2406 
Justin-Az 2269 
TROUBLE 2219 
locdownmexikan 2025 
JEN IN PHX 1940 
Lowrider Style CC 1859 
regal85 1817 
357IN602 1777 
Lunas64 1663 
big ray 1526 
New-Image-soldier 1456 
MARINATE 1087 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016 
PHX CUSTOM TEES 946 
DeeLoc 839 
LADY C 827 
smiley_62 767 
lil ese 764 
EsePuppet 673 
D.J. Midnite 670 
DIRTY SOUTH 657 
gzking 613 
YOUNG ROGUE 587 
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 540 
PHXROJOE 539 
compita 528 
Cadi4life 497 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 490 
ARIZA70 464 
remione1 459 
smiley602 452 
l/t1 359 
73 Riviera 357 
BIG CHANO 338 
caddy_teXxx 323 
ISPRAYPPG 320 
blazed out 314 
childsplay69 302 
danny chawps 292 
TRU CRUIZERS 290 
ForeverMobinChevys 288 
ROLL'N 287 
GLENDALE GRL 285 
unity1963 284 
PURO CERVANTES 268 
I. K. Rico 266 
RedDog 262 
cadillac jay 262 
beanerman 259 
joe 2 64s 245 
Twiins 239 
SPIRITRUNNER74 232 
cutlass.hopper 220 
Riderz-4-Life 217 
87CADDY 214 
djsire 209 
primer665 201 
azroller 198 
PHXKSTM 192 
MISS *V* 183 
TREND SETTER 179 
refined93 176 
purecandy az 174 
CHUCKS66 172 
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 171 
mxcn_roc 170 
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167 
toons 165 
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 155 
chilango's-67 152 
j_mann 150 
sixninebuicks 148 
El Azteca 85 Buick 147 
kraz13 143 
HATERADE 142 
MC83 140 
94sikdeville602 139 
MY85TOY PHX AZ 138 
4DA 8O5 137 
macgyver 135 
J2theCHI 134 
Candy Blue 64 133 
Icemanrandy 133 
hoppers602 133 
602 Monte 133 
UNTOUCHABLE1 130 
dads86regal 128 
HOE81 122 
MonteLoko87 120 
robs68 117 
KLIQUE_47 116 
Teamblowme602 116 
62wildcat 116 
LUXURY 114 
gibby64 112 
Mr.Andres 110 
BIG NICK 109 
gordobig818 106 
mando 102 
KING OF AZ!!! 100


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 01:42 PM~19933574
> *FUCK YOU PUTO! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU SAY BOUT MY MAMA??? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 01:24 PM~19933405
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:34 PM~19933495
> *LET'S DO THIS HOMIES FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND LETS PUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT ON LAYITLOW BEHIND US AND GET ALONG ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:45 PM~19933608
> *ART LOKS 3477
> azmobn06 3202
> OGPLAYER 3129
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:45 PM~19933608
> *Ben'sCustomWheels 8002
> 
> MANDOS69C/10 5578
> ...


THATS CAUSE YOUR A POST WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:45 PM~19933608
> *regal85 1817   :biggrin:
> 357IN602 1777
> Lunas64 1663
> ...


IMMA HAVE TO POST ALOT OF SMILEY FACES TO CATCH UP TO BEN :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, ART LOKS, la familia c.c. Az, El Azteca 85 Buick, 1983 lincoln, unity_mike

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:46 PM~19933613
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU SAY BOUT MY MAMA???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 22 2011, 01:27 PM~19933426
> *club UNITY A! :biggrin:
> *


NOW YOU OWE ANOTHER BEER :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Feb 22 2011, 11:47 AM~19932799
> *What's up az Side
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 01:50 PM~19933650
> *THATS CAUSE YOUR A POST WHORE  :biggrin:
> *



DONT JUDGE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 12:43 PM~19933587
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IM JUST KIDDING HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW BENITO.....LETS GO HAVE SOME CARNE ASADA AND SOME BURRS..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:01 PM~19933713
> *DONT JUDGE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HOWS YOUR BOY DOING HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 01:51 PM~19933658
> *IMMA HAVE TO POST ALOT OF SMILEY FACES TO CATCH UP TO BEN  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOUR A POST WHORE TOO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'VE JUST BEEN A WHORE FOR A LONGER TIME!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19933729
> *SEE YOUR A POST WHORE TOO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'VE JUST BEEN A WHORE FOR A LONGER TIME!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHH DONT TELL NOBODY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19933720
> *I KNOW BENITO.....LETS GO HAVE SOME CARNE ASADA AND SOME BURRS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19933724
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOWS YOUR BOY DOING HOMIE
> *


HE'S REAL GOOD HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING BRO...... ILL POST SOME PICS LATER


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:06 PM~19933767
> *HE'S REAL GOOD HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING BRO...... ILL POST SOME PICS LATER
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 02:04 PM~19933739
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHH DONT TELL NOBODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OGPLAYER, Art Buck, regal85, ART LOKS, D.J. Midnite WHATS UP HOMIES?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HEY HOMIES ANYONE CAN BE A MODEL YOU JUST HAVE TO APPLY YOURSELF!!! :biggrin: 















































































<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185917_190129641021693_100000739767902_513532_440270_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:10 PM~19933800
> *OGPLAYER, Art Buck, regal85, ART LOKS, D.J. Midnite  WHATS UP HOMIES?
> *



WHAT UP BEN? HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:10 PM~19933800
> *OGPLAYER, Art Buck, regal85, ART LOKS, D.J. Midnite  WHATS UP HOMIES?
> *



QUE ROLLO HOMIE....... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 02:10 PM~19933801
> *HEY HOMIES ANYONE CAN BE A MODEL YOU JUST HAVE TO APPLY YOURSELF!!! :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185917_190129641021693_100000739767902_513532_440270_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 02:11 PM~19933808
> *WHAT UP BEN? HOW YOU DOING?
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD OG AND YOU?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:18 PM~19933856
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HE LOOKS FAMILIAR HUMMMMMM???? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 02:19 PM~19933866
> *HE LOOKS FAMILIAR HUMMMMMM???? :biggrin:
> *


DJ MIDNITE??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:19 PM~19933863
> *IVE BEEN GOOD OG AND YOU?
> *


THAT'S GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: AS FOR ME GOT THE FN FLU AND CAN'T GET RID OF IT IT SUCKS GONNA HAVE TO MAKE SOME MENUDO :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19933875
> *DJ MIDNITE???    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JK HOMIE!!!!
> *



FKN BEN I THOUGHT IT LOOK LIKE JUSTIN LMFAO WHILE HE WAS WAITING AT FRYS LOL J/K JUSTIN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 02:22 PM~19933883
> *FKN BEN I THOUGHT IT LOOK LIKE JUSTIN LMFAO WHILE HE WAS WAITING AT FRYS LOL J/K JUSTIN  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOPPPPSSSSS MY BAD!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:27 AM~19932661
> *damn hoe!!! nice pics homie
> *


ya i havent been doin my part in the torta tues. so had 2 post some ....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cooperfilmcars_@Feb 22 2011, 10:50 AM~19932819
> *Hi guys,
> 
> Jose Cuervo is throwing an evening party in Phoenix on March 4th as part of their tour to promote a new tequila they have with the theme of Day of the Dead. Cooper Film Cars has been asked to find some of the best Lowriders available to show up at the event and park in front of the venues doors.
> ...


Pays 300 bucks for the 4 hours u have your car there.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is more info on this!! Time for Az to shine again Fellas!!! :biggrin: 

Hi Al,

As promised, here is some more info on the party: It's to celebrate the launch of the new Jose Cuervo Tradicional Tequila with the theme of the party being Day of the Dead. The cars we'd like to get are all Lowriders and possibly some really low trucks. The more extreme the better! The party is being held at Club Palazzo at 710 North Central Ave. and some of the cars will need to be driven by the owners of the cars to pick up some VIP guests from a nearby hotel or restaurant. Then for the rest of the evening the cars just need to hang out in front of the club till the party ends. 

The total time is 4 hours in the evening and we need 3-4 cars total for the night at $300 for each car. I'll work on getting exact times but usually it's around 9 or 10pm till 1 or 2am.

If you could pass this around to the other members of your club, that'd be great. All they need to do to submit their car is send me an email with a photo or two of their car and provide their name, phone number, and email address to [email protected] . Send me pictures of your car as well!

Thanks!

Ken

Ken Brown

Cooper Classics

P: 212-929-3909

F: 212-633-6952

www.cooperclassiccars.com


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2011, 03:17 PM~19934267
> *Here is more info on this!! Time for Az to shine again Fellas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hi Al,
> ...


WHATS GOOD AL CAN WE GET IN ON THIS :biggrin: WE GOT A CLEAN ASS TRUCK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 22 2011, 03:21 PM~19934284
> *WHATS GOOD AL CAN WE GET IN ON THIS  :biggrin:  WE GOT A CLEAN ASS TRUCK
> *


contact the homie in the message.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 22 2011, 03:28 PM~19934329
> *contact the homie in the message.
> *



COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 22 2011, 02:21 PM~19934284
> *WHATS GOOD AL CAN WE GET IN ON THIS  :biggrin:  WE GOT A CLEAN ASS TRUCK
> *


Hell Ya Smiley, send in pics of it, They will select the top 4 cars they want and contact them. :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ANNNNND its for a Liquor?????? Fuuuuuck Its on!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 22 2011, 01:27 PM~19933426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im down


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2011, 03:34 PM~19934369
> *Hell Ya Smiley, send in pics of it, They will select the top 4 cars they want and contact them. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 22 2011, 03:43 PM~19934424
> *TTT
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 01:52 PM~19933664
> *Justin-Az, SPIRITRUNNER74, ART LOKS, la familia c.c. Az, El Azteca 85 Buick, 1983 lincoln, unity_mike
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIES
> *


WATS UP BRO another torta day


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 22 2011, 04:20 PM~19934667
> *TTT
> *


WHAT UP JUSTIN YOU AINT NO HOW TO CALL A VATO OR WHAT A!!  

NO ****!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932553
> *Asthma is a serious, life-threatening respiratory disease that affects over 20 million Americans. Rates of asthma have risen sharply over the past thirty years, particularly among children ages 5 to 14.
> 
> Saturday March 5, 2011 7:30pm. Unity, Identity, and Phoenix car club. Will be hosting a cruz night at the A&W on 75th Ave. We will have a dontion box out to raise money for Asthma Awareness. For more info please call me 602-423-0951.
> ...


Big thanks to Mike, Angel, Luna and everyone involved for getting this going. Just so everyone knows.... we are raising money for asthma awareness here in AZ. The money will go towards the Fight For Air Walk on April 2nd in Scottsdale. We are doing this in memory of my daughter Anthani Alexis Plumb who lost her battle with asthma on June 7th 2009. She was 12yrs old. I hope everyone can make it out and support a great cause! 

Thank You,

Ronnie Plumb 
Low Life Magazine


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:10 PM~19933800
> *OGPLAYER, Art Buck, regal85, ART LOKS, D.J. Midnite  WHATS UP HOMIES?
> *


WHASSUP BEN!!! Just busy at work...  how you doing Homie?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 01:21 PM~19933875
> *DJ MIDNITE???    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JK HOMIE!!!!
> *


BIG BEN?????.....













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:......J/K PUTO!!!!......LMMFAO!!!!!!.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THOUGHT I'D SHARE....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19934910
> *Big thanks to Mike, Angel, Luna and everyone involved for getting this going. Just so everyone knows.... we are raising money for asthma awareness here in AZ. The money will go towards the Fight For Air Walk on April 2nd in Scottsdale. We are doing this in memory of my daughter Anthani Alexis Plumb who lost her battle with asthma on June 7th 2009. She was 12yrs old. I hope everyone can make it out and support a great cause!
> 
> Thank You,
> ...



Ronnie,, 
Awesome thing to promote. 2 of my brothers and 2 of my sisters have asthma, my mom and nefew and nieces do too,,, im in bro, and god bless your baby girl in heaven homie!!!!!!!!!!

And im sure there are alot of on here that can relate!!!

So come on out and lets show some love!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19934910
> *Big thanks to Mike, Angel, Luna and everyone involved for getting this going. Just so everyone knows.... we are raising money for asthma awareness here in AZ. The money will go towards the Fight For Air Walk on April 2nd in Scottsdale. We are doing this in memory of my daughter Anthani Alexis Plumb who lost her battle with asthma on June 7th 2009. She was 12yrs old. I hope everyone can make it out and support a great cause!
> 
> Thank You,
> ...


What's good ronnie hey bro az gots your back bro my nephew has asthma and he is 7 years old I'm down and phoenix car club is down. And the az is down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19934910
> *Big thanks to Mike, Angel, Luna and everyone involved for getting this going. Just so everyone knows.... we are raising money for asthma awareness here in AZ. The money will go towards the Fight For Air Walk on April 2nd in Scottsdale. We are doing this in memory of my daughter Anthani Alexis Plumb who lost her battle with asthma on June 7th 2009. She was 12yrs old. I hope everyone can make it out and support a great cause!
> 
> Thank You,
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 22 2011, 04:31 PM~19934740
> *WATS UP BRO another torta day
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19934910
> *Big thanks to Mike, Angel, Luna and everyone involved for getting this going. Just so everyone knows.... we are raising money for asthma awareness here in AZ. The money will go towards the Fight For Air Walk on April 2nd in Scottsdale. We are doing this in memory of my daughter Anthani Alexis Plumb who lost her battle with asthma on June 7th 2009. She was 12yrs old. I hope everyone can make it out and support a great cause!
> 
> Thank You,
> ...



I am down to donate  May Your Little Princess Rest In Peace!!! :angel:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: How you doing homies?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 01:51 PM~19933658
> *IMMA HAVE TO POST ALOT OF SMILEY FACES TO CATCH UP TO BEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2011, 07:19 PM~19936179
> *:biggrin: uffin:
> *


whats up Mando  whats good in da hood :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 22 2011, 06:28 PM~19935615
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 06:02 PM~19935461
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: How you doing homies?
> *


whats good OG


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 22 2011, 05:54 PM~19935405
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 07:22 PM~19936221
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 06:02 PM~19935461
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: How you doing homies?
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 22 2011, 07:19 PM~19936179
> *:biggrin: uffin:
> *


'sup torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 22 2011, 04:26 PM~19934708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 06:02 PM~19935461
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: How you doing homies?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ~nip/tuck~, sp1293060, Justin-Az, azlow4life, phxmarlo, TREND SETTER


WHATS UP AZ RIDERZ


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 22 2011, 02:39 PM~19933980
> *ya i havent been doin my part in the torta tues. so had 2 post some ....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19934917
> *WHASSUP BEN!!!  Just busy at work...   how you doing Homie?
> *



i ve been good homie just kickin it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Feb 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19934910
> *Big thanks to Mike, Angel, Luna and everyone involved for getting this going. Just so everyone knows.... we are raising money for asthma awareness here in AZ. The money will go towards the Fight For Air Walk on April 2nd in Scottsdale. We are doing this in memory of my daughter Anthani Alexis Plumb who lost her battle with asthma on June 7th 2009. She was 12yrs old. I hope everyone can make it out and support a great cause!
> 
> Thank You,
> ...


ill be there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 05:00 PM~19934986
> *BIG BEN?????.....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 05:00 PM~19934986
> *BIG BEN?????.....
> 
> 
> ...


dj midnite just fucked up huh luna


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 09:10 PM~19937467
> *dj midnite just fucked up huh luna
> *



Y luego estu mero mole las fotos ya valio madre


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 09:18 PM~19937564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 22 2011, 09:16 PM~19937538
> *Y luego estu mero mole las fotos ya valio madre
> *


y si!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 08:10 PM~19937467
> *dj midnite just fucked up huh luna
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19938106
> *
> 
> 
> ...














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ITS STILL TUESDAY FOR ANOTHER 35 MIN SOOOOOO............


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Feb 22 2011, 07:24 PM~19936229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 23 2011, 05:32 AM~19939437
> *Morning az
> *


whats up my *****????????????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda gatito meeeeooooowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 22 2011, 11:40 PM~19938729
> *JUST HERE HOMIE TRYING TO GET BETTERTHIS WEATHER FUKD ME UP WITH THE FLU AND COLD AND CAN'T GET RID OF IT
> *


sorry to here that. hope you get better soon


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 06:01 AM~19939509
> *whats up my *****????????????
> *


MORNING BEN :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 23 2011, 05:32 AM~19939437
> *Morning az
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 08:56 PM~19937282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:28 PM~19938656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:27 PM~19938651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

New Image c.c. is trying to help out St.Mathew school raise some money. This will be in the back parking lot , come out show off your ride and donate a few dollars. they will have food and drinks for sale all day. gonna be a good time.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 06:02 AM~19939512
> *que onda gatito meeeeooooowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ke rollo wey  
Te acuerdas de lo ke hablamos la vez pasada you haven't talk to him yet


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 23 2011, 06:26 AM~19939591
> *New Image c.c. is trying to help out St.Mathew school raise some money. This will be in the back parking lot , come out show off your ride and donate a few dollars. they will have food and drinks for sale all day. gonna be a good time.
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Feb 23 2011, 05:32 AM~19939437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS YOUR ASS STILL DOING UP? DID TYRONE BIGGIMS WAKE YOU UP?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 23 2011, 06:29 AM~19939598
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 08:56 PM~19937282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 23 2011, 06:26 AM~19939591
> *New Image c.c. is trying to help out St.Mathew school raise some money. This will be in the back parking lot , come out show off your ride and donate a few dollars. they will have food and drinks for sale all day. gonna be a good time.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Even more pic's from the show!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 10:10 PM~19938531
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKEN BEN!!!!!..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 09:10 PM~19937467
> *dj midnite just fucked up huh luna
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19938106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2011, 11:10 PM~19938531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 07:41 AM~19940079
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SUP ARTY!!!??????..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 07:40 AM~19940068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 08:46 AM~19940107
> *SUP ARTY!!!??????..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up my  brown brudda!!!

had to come in  early got fire marshall bill :happysad: comin in to do inspection!!! :biggrin: 

see :wow: dat you and benito are pullin on :buttkick: eachothers yahoo huh!!

some funny :biggrin: chet A!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 08:49 AM~19940126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


















wait for it...........................



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 08:49 AM~19940126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


















wait for it...........................



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 07:50 AM~19940139
> *:0
> wait for it...........................
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 23 2011, 06:27 AM~19939596
> *I WILL BE THERE
> *


me 2
:thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 07:56 AM~19940151
> *:0
> wait for it...........................
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



AT LEAST WE CAN GET ALONG AFTER ALL THE CHET TALKEN HUH??????........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....LETS SET AN EXAMPLE........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 08:49 AM~19940126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE YOUR FEELING BETTER CARNAL....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 23 2011, 07:58 AM~19940164
> *HOPE YOUR FEELING BETTER CARNAL....
> *




BETTER THAN WHAT I WAS BEFORE.....THANKS HOMIE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 08:58 AM~19940162
> *AT LEAST WE CAN GET ALONG AFTER ALL THE CHET TALKEN HUH??????........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....LETS SET AN EXAMPLE........
> *


ya like that one guy said ...(pointing at everybody in the room)
fuck you ,,fuck you ,, fuck you ,,,fuck you,,,oh and by the way,,, fuck you too!! :cheesy: 


what movie was that from now its gonna bug the hell out of me!!!

ya that i can instigate when its you and ben cause you both be talking out ur ass!!!

oh i mean talk shit to eachother in a cool guey! i mean way! :biggrin: 

just dont get me into it,, cause im sesitive A! :happysad: 
























wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............






























BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:02 AM~19940185
> *BETTER THAN WHAT I WAS BEFORE.....THANKS HOMIE........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya just watch ur new you tube video! :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:04 AM~19940204
> *ya like that one guy said ...(pointing at everybody in the room)
> fuck you ,,fuck you ,, fuck you ,,,fuck you,,,oh and by the way,,, fuck you too!! :cheesy:
> what movie was that from now its gonna bug the hell out of me!!!
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:08 AM~19940217
> *ya just watch ur new you tube video! :0
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE...BUT STILL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:11 AM~19940238
> *SENSITIVE HUH????....HERE...TRY A BOTTLE OF THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:12 AM~19940249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE...BUT STILL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wont be long till your skiiping down that yellew bring road with dorothy ,TONTO...

OH I MEAND TOTO!!

DAM I BETTER QUIT WHILE IM AHEAD... :biggrin: 

OK OK OK OK YOU WIN!!!!

IM GONA GO BUY SOME VISINE!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:15 AM~19940276
> *wont be long till your skiiping down that yellew bring road with dorothy ,TONTO...
> 
> OH I MEAND TOTO!!
> ...


 :angry: :angry: ................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE....WHEN WE JOKE AROUND, WE ALL WIN...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:29 AM~19940363
> *:angry:  :angry: ................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE....WHEN WE JOKE AROUND, WE ALL WIN...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


OK BUY ME AND MIKEE A BEER,,,,,AND YES WE ALL WIN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:32 AM~19940392
> *OK BUY ME AND MIKEE A BEER,,,,,AND YES WE ALL WIN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



JUST A BEER......MAN!!!!....YA'LL SOME CHEAP ASS DATES.......I WAS GONNA BUY A KEG, BUT IF YOU JUST WANT A BEER, FUCK IT....A BEER IS WHAT YA GET........STUPID........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 20 2011, 05:24 PM~19917929
> *:wow: Roll'n been putting  it down for AZ!!! he alwayz represent AZ no matter where he at... Team Blow Me puts it down but no one would know who you are outside of AZ & maybe CA if it wasnt in part for Roll'n... just my 2 cents!!!
> *


hahahahahahaqhahahhahaahhaahhha ho the fuck r u


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:29 AM~19940363
> *:angry:  :angry: ...................  ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE....WHEN WE JOKE AROUND, WE ALL WIN...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YOU KNOW HOMIE SOMETIMES  WHEN IM HAVING A BAD :happysad: DAY,,, OR MY COFFEE :angry: WAS MADE TO WEAK.... OR THEY DIDNT PUT CHEESE ON MY BURGER,,,, OR I GOT A WHOLE IN MY SOCK :ugh: AND MY TOE IS STICKIN THRU IT OR, UNDERWEAR :burn: TO TIGHT OR WHEN I GET TO WORK LATE OR WHEN THE SUN :scrutinize: DONT SHINE , OR THE DJ  DONT PLAY MY :angry: SONG, OR WHEN I JUST FEEL :biggrin: I NEED TO LAFF ,,, 

I GET ON HERE AND READ THRU SOME OF THE SHIT, THE HOMIES SAY :cheesy: ,,,, AND I FUCKIN STOP MY :tears: CRYBABYING A! SUM FUNNY CHET TILL SOMEBODYS EYE GETS POKED OUT :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:40 AM~19940439
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE SOMETIMES  WHEN IM HAVING A BAD :happysad:  DAY,,, OR MY COFFEE :angry:  WAS MADE TO WEAK.... OR THEY DIDNT PUT CHEESE ON MY BURGER,,,, OR I GOT A WHOLE IN MY SOCK  :ugh: AND MY TOE IS STICKIN THRU IT OR, UNDERWEAR :burn:  TO TIGHT OR WHEN I GET TO WORK LATE OR WHEN THE SUN :scrutinize: DONT SHINE , OR THE DJ   DONT PLAY MY  :angry:  SONG, OR WHEN I JUST FEEL :biggrin:  I NEED TO LAFF ,,,
> 
> I GET ON HERE AND READ THRU SOME OF THE SHIT, THE HOMIES SAY :cheesy: ,,,, AND I FUCKIN STOP MY :tears: CRYBABYING A! SUM FUNNY CHET TILL SOMEBODYS EYE GETS POKED OUT :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:34 AM~19940406
> *JUST A BEER......MAN!!!!....YA'LL SOME CHEAP ASS DATES.......I WAS GONNA BUY A KEG, BUT IF YOU JUST WANT A BEER, FUCK IT....A BEER IS WHAT YA GET........STUPID........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY HOMIE,,I GOT A LIL EMOTIONAL,,,,, BUT THATS WHAT I MENT!!!

I HEARD FOR A KEG,,,, MIKEE LOVE YOU LONG TIME






BUT DONT LET THAT GET OUT A!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:40 AM~19940439
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE SOMETIMES  WHEN IM HAVING A BAD :happysad:  DAY,,, OR MY COFFEE :angry:  WAS MADE TO WEAK.... OR THEY DIDNT PUT CHEESE ON MY BURGER,,,, OR I GOT A WHOLE IN MY SOCK  :ugh: AND MY TOE IS STICKIN THRU IT OR, UNDERWEAR :burn:  TO TIGHT OR WHEN I GET TO WORK LATE OR WHEN THE SUN :scrutinize: DONT SHINE , OR THE DJ   DONT PLAY MY  :angry:  SONG, OR WHEN I JUST FEEL :biggrin:  I NEED TO LAFF ,,,
> 
> I GET ON HERE AND READ THRU SOME OF THE SHIT, THE HOMIES SAY :cheesy: ,,,, AND I FUCKIN STOP MY :tears: CRYBABYING A! SUM FUNNY CHET TILL SOMEBODYS EYE GETS POKED OUT :0
> *



YOU KNOW HOMIE...SOMETIMES I TALK SHIT TOO.....BUT ITS ALL IN FUN AND GAMES....I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO ANYONE...CAUSE THATS NOT HOW I ROLL....I WOULDNT WANT ANYONE TO DISRESPECT ME....BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT KNOW ME AND WANNA JUMP THE GUN TO FAST....SOME DONT TAKE THE TIME TO GET TO KNOW A MUTHA FUCKA...YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN, JELLY BEAN.......SO, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVEYONE, NO MATTER WHAT COLORS YOU FLY, YOU GOTS A HOMIE RIGHT HERE.......... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 08:54 AM~19940551
> *SORRY HOMIE,,I GOT A LIL EMOTIONAL,,,,, BUT THATS WHAT I MENT!!!
> 
> I HEARD FOR A KEG,,,, MIKEE LOVE YOU LONG TIME
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: ...TO LATE....YOU ALREADY PUT IT OUT THERE.......MENSO.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 AM~19940555
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE...SOMETIMES I TALK SHIT TOO.....BUT ITS ALL IN FUN AND GAMES....I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO ANYONE...CAUSE THATS NOT HOW I ROLL....I WOULDNT WANT ANYONE TO DISRESPECT ME....BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT KNOW ME AND WANNA JUMP THE GUN TO FAST....SOME DONT TAKE THE TIME TO GET TO KNOW A MUTHA FUCKA...YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN, JELLY BEAN.......SO, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVEYONE,ESPECIALLY JUSTIN CUZ HE GANGSTA AND IM GLAD I DIDNT GOT TO THAT WHITE BOY FRYS PARKING LOT SLAUGHTERHOUSE, THEY WUDDA SCRATCHED MY RECORDS, NO MATTER WHAT COLORS YOU FLY, YOU GOTS A HOMIE RIGHT HERE.......... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: 




OK OK,,,OK


















WAIT FOR IT........................





















 

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



SAME RIGHT HURR PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 09:00 AM~19940605
> *:biggrin:
> OK OK,,,OK
> WAIT FOR IT........................
> ...



YOU FUCKEN ASSHOLE!!!!!..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU JUST HAD TO THROW JUSTIN IN THERE DID'T YOU????....THE LAST THING I NEED IS FOR HIM TO SEE THIS AND COME OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS AND CALL ME OUT AGAIN....I CANT DO SHIT RIGHT NOW....I HAVE A CAST ON MY ANKLE......WHAT AM I GONNA DO????....TELL HIM IM SORRY AND TAKE HIM FOR A CRUISE IN MY WHEEL CHAIR????....TA LOCO!!!!!!!!.......ITS A ONE SEATER........FUCKER!!!!!!!....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:09 AM~19940667
> *YOU FUCKEN ASSHOLE!!!!!..... ::  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU JUST HAD TO THROW JUSTIN IN THERE DID'T YOU????....THE LAST THING I NEED IS FOR HIM TO SEE THIS AND COME OUT OF THE WOOD WORKS AND CALL ME OUT AGAIN....I CANT DO SHIT RIGHT NOW....I HAVE A CAST ON MY ANKLE......WHAT AM I GONNA DO????....TELL HIM IM SORRY AND TAKE HIM FOR A CRUISE IN MY WHEEL CHAIR????....TA LOCO!!!!!!!!.......ITS A ONE SEATER........FUCKER!!!!!!!....... :
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHO WUDDA THOUGHT JUSTIN WUD TURN OUT TO BE SO VICIOUS!!!!











BUT ITS ALL GOOD,, IF YOU WANT TO TAKE HIM ON A CRUISE,,, ILL PUSH AND HE CAN SIT ON UR LAP! :biggrin: 











I GOT THIS!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 10:28 AM~19940818
> *What's good AZ
> *


WHAT UP SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 10:31 AM~19940848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHO WUDDA THOUGHT JUSTIN WUD TURN OUT TO BE SO VICIOUS!!!!
> ...



NO DISRESPECT JUSTIN,,,,, YOU KNOW YOU MY HOMIE,,,, JUST GOTA BUST MIDNITES CHOPS....

YOU KNOW I GOT YOU JUSTIN!!!

NO **** :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 09:31 AM~19940848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHO WUDDA THOUGHT JUSTIN WUD TURN OUT TO BE SO VICIOUS!!!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 09:33 AM~19940872
> *NO DISRESPECT JUSTIN,,,,, YOU KNOW YOU MY HOMIE,,,, JUST GOTA BUST MIDNITES CHOPS....
> 
> YOU KNOW I GOT YOU JUSTIN!!!
> ...



FIXED.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WHAT UP SMILEY!!!!!!...QUE HAPPENING???!!!!!!..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 10:32 AM~19940855
> *WHAT UP SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



What up art loks you going to the cruise on the 5th


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:37 AM~19940900
> *FIXED.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :rant: 






















WAIT FOR IT.................................



































:rimshot:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:38 AM~19940912
> *WHAT UP SMILEY!!!!!!...QUE HAPPENING???!!!!!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's good midnight


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 10:51 AM~19941007
> *What up art loks you going to the cruise on the 5th
> *


YA SABES BRO..
WHY YOU GONNA BUY ME A ROOT BEER FLOAT! :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 AM~19941026
> *What's good midnight
> *



JUST HERE IN MY WHEEL CHAIR WAITING FOR JUSTIN AND ESTE MENSO ART..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 AM~19941028
> *
> YA SABES BRO..
> WHY YOU GONNA BUY ME A ROOT BEER FLOAT! :cheesy:
> ...



Ya sabes loco I know they have a dollar menu somewere over there. What's good frank congrats on your wedding.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 AM~19941028
> *
> YA SABES BRO..
> WHY YOU GONNA BE MY  ROOT BEER FLOAT! :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:56 AM~19941042
> *JUST HERE IN MY WHEEL CHAIR WAITING FOR JUSTIN AND ESTE MENSO ART..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Orale mr crazy legs we gotta get you some gold spokes


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!!!!
FROM HENRY OF THE MAJESTICS! 


This friday from 8am-1pm car show @ V.A hospital 7st indian school this show is for the vets who live there so show a vet some love & bring your ride. Pass da word.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:58 AM~19941064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you got him good you fucker


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART







DJ MIDNIGHT


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19941084
> *Oh you got him good you fucker
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 10:18 AM~19941191
> *ART
> 
> 
> ...








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WTF!!!!!!!......



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 11:18 AM~19941191
> *ART
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fcked up :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:58 AM~19941064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good curtis


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Feb 23 2011, 06:09 AM~19939534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS MADE MY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 23 2011, 10:28 AM~19941254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats fcked up  :biggrin:
> *



BUT IT FUNNY AS FUCK...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 10:32 AM~19941275
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS MADE MY DAY :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP O.G.!!!!!????......


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19941303
> *WHATS UP O.G.!!!!!????......
> *


LAUGHING MY ASS OFF AND COUGHING MY ASS OFF TOO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

How you doing og


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

I know with all the events going on in AZ, alot of clubs can't make it out to every one of them, but we appreciate any and all support, to all the clubs that can come out, Thanks in advance! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 11:44 AM~19941342
> *How you doing og
> *



OK HOMIE TRYING TO GET BETTER BUT IF IT'S NOT ONE THING IT'S ANOTHER AND IT SUCKS  BUT GONNA TRY AND DO IT SO I CAN GO OUT AND ENJOY THE OG KICK BACK :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Feb 23 2011, 11:51 AM~19941381
> *I know with all the events going on in AZ, alot of clubs can't make it out to every one of them, but we appreciate any and all support, to all the clubs that can come out, Thanks in advance!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:56 AM~19941042
> *JUST HERE IN MY WHEEL CHAIR WAITING FOR JUSTIN AND ESTE MENSO ART..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:58 AM~19941064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 23 2011, 10:59 AM~19941073
> *JUST IN!!!!
> FROM HENRY OF THE MAJESTICS!
> This friday from 8am-1pm car show @ V.A hospital 7st indian school this show is for the vets who live there so show a vet some love  & bring your ride. Pass da word.
> *



































































YOU KNOW THESE GENTE RIGHT HERE DESERVE A SHOW AND SHINE!! 

THE FOUGHT FOR US, ONE WAY OR THE OTHER!!!!!
MY GRANDFATHER WAS A VET,,,REST HIS SOUL,,AND I KNOW HE WUDDA LIKE THIS!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 11:02 AM~19941084
> *Oh you got him good you fucker
> *


 :happysad: 















WAIT FOR IT............................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=smiley602,Feb 23 2011, 11:18 AM~19941191]
ART







DJ MIDNIGHT
[/quote]
YA SABES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 11:32 AM~19941275
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS MADE MY DAY :biggrin:
> *


SOME FUNNY CHET UP IN HURR OG!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 12:14 PM~19941509
> *OK HOMIE TRYING TO GET BETTER BUT IF IT'S NOT ONE THING IT'S ANOTHER AND IT SUCKS    BUT GONNA TRY AND DO IT SO I CAN GO OUT AND ENJOY THE OG KICK BACK  :biggrin:
> *


A SPLIFF AND A CHOT OF TEKKKILA :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 22 2011, 09:18 PM~19937564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone down to do a car wash in the morning of da cruise? also trying to help raise money to donate to Boo's Crew for the fight for air walk 2011.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Feb 23 2011, 01:13 PM~19941873
> *anyone down to do a car wash in the morning of da cruise? also trying to help raise money to donate to Boo's Crew for the fight for air walk 2011.
> *


:thumbsup: DAMN THAT WUD BE LIKE A AZ SIDE FAMILY DAY AND NIGHT!!! :cheesy: 

:happysad: SUX I MIGHT HAVE TO WORK.... I MIGHT MISS OUT ON ALL OF THE DAY!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic laffin there ass off (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, M in Avondale, Justin-Az, cadillac jay, RedDog


:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 11:32 AM~19941273
> *What's good curtis
> *


here workin homie like always, how you been?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 01:02 PM~19941801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEAM WORK!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 01:25 PM~19941962
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic laffin there ass off (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, M in Avondale, Justin-Az, cadillac jay, RedDog
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 11:32 AM~19941275
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GUYS MADE MY DAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 11:35 AM~19941293
> *BUT IT FUNNY AS FUCK...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: yes it was :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 23 2011, 01:31 PM~19942011
> *TEAM WORK!
> *


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 01:02 PM~19941801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 23 2011, 06:09 AM~19939537
> *MORNING BEN  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 23 2011, 06:27 AM~19939594
> *Ke rollo wey
> Te acuerdas de lo ke hablamos la vez pasada you haven't talk to him yet
> *


no not yet homie!!!! call me when you get a chance loko!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 01:02 PM~19941801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUPPORT OUR TROOPS!!! AND SUPPORT OUR VETS!!! WISH I COULD SHOW MY CAR HOPEFULLY I CAN MAKE IT START AND STOP BY EVEN IF ITS ALL MESSED UP HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 08:36 AM~19940049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKEN BEN!!!!!..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 AM~19940555
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE...SOMETIMES I TALK SHIT TOO.....BUT ITS ALL IN FUN AND GAMES....I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO ANYONE...CAUSE THATS NOT HOW I ROLL....I WOULDNT WANT ANYONE TO DISRESPECT ME....BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT KNOW ME AND WANNA JUMP THE GUN TO FAST....SOME DONT TAKE THE TIME TO GET TO KNOW A MUTHA FUCKA...YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN, JELLY BEAN.......SO, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVEYONE, NO MATTER WHAT COLORS YOU FLY, YOU GOTS A HOMIE RIGHT HERE.......... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



*SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!*































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:56 AM~19941042
> *JUST HERE IN MY WHEEL CHAIR WAITING FOR JUSTIN AND ESTE MENSO ART..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU SAID "MENSO" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 23 2011, 10:58 AM~19941064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 02:14 PM~19942339
> *SUPPORT OUR TROOPS!!! AND SUPPORT OUR VETS!!! WISH I COULD SHOW MY CAR HOPEFULLY I CAN MAKE IT START AND STOP BY EVEN IF ITS ALL MESSED UP HA HA HA!!!!
> *


HEY BRO ITS CALLED BEFORE AND AFTER,,QUE NO :biggrin: ,, WE SEE IT BEFORE.... AND WHEN ITS DONE :wow: WE SEE IT AFTER.... I KNOW FOR SOME GENTE,,, ITS LIKE A  VISION,,, REMEMBER WE ARE ALL ARTISTS :biggrin: IN THIS!!!
WE BRING OUR DREAMS TO LIFE.....

REMEMBER THESES VETS PROBLY HAVE MEMORIES IN ALOT OF THESE CARS..... MAYBE EVEN SOME PERSONALLY :wow: 

AND MINE HAS BEEN STUCK IN  BEFORE FOR AWHILE,,, BUT WHEN I GET THE PENNIES I DO!! :biggrin: BUT IMA STILL GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

JUST BRING DONUTS :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 11:18 AM~19941191
> *ART
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 23 2011, 10:59 AM~19941069
> *Orale mr crazy legs we gotta get you some gold spokes
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA "CRAZY LEGS"










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19942355
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X97 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 02:27 PM~19942405
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  "CRAZY LEGS"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 02:23 PM~19942382
> *HEY BRO ITS CALLED BEFORE AND AFTER,,QUE NO :biggrin: ,, WE SEE IT BEFORE.... AND WHEN ITS DONE  :wow: WE SEE IT AFTER.... I KNOW FOR SOME GENTE,,, ITS LIKE A   VISION,,, REMEMBER WE ARE ALL ARTISTS  :biggrin: IN THIS!!!
> WE BRING OUR DREAMS TO LIFE.....
> 
> ...


TRUE TRUE I DID TAKE IT OU A FEW TIMES I EVEN SHOWED IT AT THAT ONE SHOW AT WALMART ON 51ST AND INDIAN SCHOOL I WAS TAKING IT OUT TO THE SOUTH SIDE AT LONG WONGS BUT HAVENT HAD MONEY FOR EVEN GAS HA HA HA JUST GOT A JOB FINALLY AFTER LIKE A YEAR AND A HALF :biggrin: BUT IT JUST NEEDS SOME PLUGS I THINK AND GAS :biggrin: AND I SHOULD MAKE IT I WILL BUY THEM TODAY AND GAS ER UP TODAY HOPEFULLY OR 2MAROW SO HOPEFULLY I CAN SHOW UP AND BE THERE FOR A BIT UNTIL I HAVE TO GO TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 02:37 PM~19942472
> *TRUE TRUE I DID TAKE IT OU A FEW TIMES I EVEN SHOWED IT AT THAT ONE SHOW AT WALMART ON 51ST AND INDIAN SCHOOL I WAS TAKING IT OUT TO THE SOUTH SIDE AT LONG WONGS BUT HAVENT HAD MONEY FOR EVEN GAS HA HA HA JUST GOT A JOB FINALLY AFTER LIKE A YEAR AND A HALF  :biggrin:  BUT IT JUST NEEDS  SOME PLUGS I THINK AND GAS  :biggrin:  AND I SHOULD MAKE IT I WILL BUY THEM TODAY AND GAS ER UP TODAY HOPEFULLY OR 2MAROW SO HOPEFULLY I CAN SHOW UP AND BE THERE FOR A BIT UNTIL I HAVE TO GO TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


what you got homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 02:37 PM~19942472
> *TRUE TRUE I DID TAKE IT OU A FEW TIMES I EVEN SHOWED IT AT THAT ONE SHOW AT WALMART ON 51ST AND INDIAN SCHOOL I WAS TAKING IT OUT TO THE SOUTH SIDE AT LONG WONGS BUT HAVENT HAD MONEY FOR EVEN GAS HA HA HA JUST GOT A JOB FINALLY AFTER LIKE A YEAR AND A HALF  :biggrin:  BUT IT JUST NEEDS  SOME PLUGS I THINK AND GAS  :biggrin:  AND I SHOULD MAKE IT I WILL BUY THEM TODAY AND GAS ER UP TODAY HOPEFULLY OR 2MAROW SO HOPEFULLY I CAN SHOW UP AND BE THERE FOR A BIT UNTIL I HAVE TO GO TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 23 2011, 02:44 PM~19942534
> *what you got homie?
> *


i bet its a 66 pontiac ventura


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 02:58 PM~19942630
> *i bet its a 66 pontiac
> *


yeagh we are both building the same type of car, strange as didnt think 2 venturas would even be in phoenix let alone 2 lowrider ones.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

YUP A 66 VENTURA HOW DID YOU EVER GUESS BIG BEN :roflmao: :roflmao: YEA I SAID THE SAME THING JUSTIN THATS WHY I WASNT WORRIED ABOUT FINISHING IT THEN YOU CAME IN THE PICTURE HA HA HA AND RUINED IT FOR ME JUST MESSIN YEA JUSTIN IS WAY AHEAD OF MINE IT FEELS LIKE I AM GOING BACKWARDS WITH MY CAR BUT I AM GOING TO START WORKING ON IT AGAIN HAD SOME SET BACKS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 03:08 PM~19942698
> *YUP A 66 VENTURA HOW DID YOU EVER GUESS BIG BEN :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEA I SAID THE SAME THING JUSTIN THATS WHY I WASNT WORRIED ABOUT FINISHING IT THEN YOU CAME IN THE PICTURE HA HA HA AND RUINED IT FOR ME JUST MESSIN YEA JUSTIN IS WAY AHEAD OF MINE IT FEELS LIKE I AM GOING BACKWARDS WITH MY CAR BUT I AM GOING TO START WORKING ON IT AGAIN HAD SOME SET BACKS
> *


Yeah I was surprised to see another ventura and yours isnt going backwards, it looks good slammed on the wires. I feel like im going backwards sometimes too as its taking a long time to finish mine.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 23 2011, 03:11 PM~19942717
> *Yeah I was surprised to see another ventura and yours isnt going backwards, it looks good slammed on the wires. I feel like im going backwards sometimes too as its taking a long time to finish mine.
> *


IF YOU REALLY THINK ABOUT IT YOUR CAR IS MOVING FAST I HAVENT EVEN MOVED FROM WHERE IT WAS LAST TIME IF I TOOK OF THE SPOKES FOR NOW AND I PUT THOSE LIFT BLOCK ON THE SPRINGS CAUSE I WAS SCRAPING EVERYWHERE WHICH IS COOL BUT NOT PUTTING THE SPOKES BACK ON UNTIL I JUICE IT AND SHORTEN THE REAR END SO I CAN PUT DEEP DISH AND MY SIDE SKIRTS ON


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 02:58 PM~19942630
> *i bet its a 66 pontiac ventura
> *


WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 03:08 PM~19942698
> *YUP A 66 VENTURA HOW DID YOU EVER GUESS BIG BEN :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEA I SAID THE SAME THING JUSTIN THATS WHY I WASNT WORRIED ABOUT FINISHING IT THEN YOU CAME IN THE PICTURE HA HA HA AND RUINED IT FOR ME JUST MESSIN YEA JUSTIN IS WAY AHEAD OF MINE IT FEELS LIKE I AM GOING BACKWARDS WITH MY CAR BUT I AM GOING TO START WORKING ON IT AGAIN HAD SOME SET BACKS
> *


im just bad like that....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ITS IN THE AM LETS BRIGHTEN UP THERE MORNING FOR OUR VETS AND GET READY FOR THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MY WIFE IS A VET!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 03:20 PM~19942810
> *im just bad like that....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEA SURE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT AND YOULL BELIVE IT JUST MESSIN, I CANT TALK SHIT I DONT KNOW YOU LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 03:37 PM~19942937
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YEA SURE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT AND YOULL BELIVE IT JUST MESSIN,  I CANT TALK SHIT I DONT KNOW YOU LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


SO IS JUSTIN GOING UNITY CC OR WHAT???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

what brand plugs should i get for my ride???


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 20 2011, 10:00 AM~19915434
> *franks hydraulics congradulations for your wedding yesterday sorry i coulnt make it maybee ill make it to your after party wen you cum back from vegas -your bro big rick spirit car club
> *


damm rick you bumped your head you should get back on your meds


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 03:37 PM~19942937
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YEA SURE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT AND YOULL BELIVE IT JUST MESSIN,  I CANT TALK SHIT I DONT KNOW YOU LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: go ahead bro im one of the guys that can take all the bullshit!!!!! im not gonna say no names cause then rollin is gonna get mad!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 03:38 PM~19942946
> *SO IS JUSTIN GOING UNITY CC OR WHAT???
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 23 2011, 04:04 PM~19943121
> *damm rick you bumped your head you should get back on your meds
> 
> 
> ...



you didnt get married frank??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

187edition, BIGRICHSPIRIT, 1983 lincoln, money addiction, Teamblowme602, unity1963


UNITY SPIRIT AND MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 23 2011, 09:32 AM~19940392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL CUT YOU ESE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 23 2011, 09:40 AM~19940439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT SHIT! 
TO MUCH READING


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 04:13 PM~19943195
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  go ahead bro im one of the guys that can take all the bullshit!!!!!  im not gonna say no names cause then rollin is gonna get mad!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 AM~19941028
> *
> YA SABES BRO..
> WHY YOU GONNA BUY ME A ROOT BEER FLOAT! :cheesy:
> ...


BEER FLOATING IN ICE


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 04:16 PM~19943222
> *187edition, BIGRICHSPIRIT, 1983 lincoln, money addiction, Teamblowme602, unity1963
> UNITY SPIRIT AND MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE
> *


I know it's not tuesday but this ones for you Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 23 2011, 04:22 PM~19943262
> *I know it's not tuesday but this ones for you Ben :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 23 2011, 04:04 PM~19943121
> *damm rick you bumped your head you should get back on your meds
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: 
sup frank


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 23 2011, 04:04 PM~19943121
> *damm rick you bumped your head you should get back on your meds
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :barf: :barf: 

WHAT UP FRANK!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 04:13 PM~19943195
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  go ahead bro im one of the guys that can take all the bullshit!!!!!  im not gonna say no names cause then roll'n is gonna get mad!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahahaha! Alright slim!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

some of the shit you guys put on here I am like where do you get this shit from :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 01:02 PM~19941801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN! WISH I COULD ROLL THRU! GOT TO WORK!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 04:28 PM~19943305
> *some of the shit you guys put on here I am like where do you get this shit from :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


many hours searching the web :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 04:13 PM~19943195
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  go ahead bro im one of the guys that can take all the bullshit!!!!!  im not gonna say no names cause then rollin is gonna get mad!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 23 2011, 04:33 PM~19943346
> *many hours searching the web  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 23 2011, 04:04 PM~19943121
> *damm rick you bumped your head you should get back on your meds
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 04:16 PM~19943222
> *187edition, BIGRICHSPIRIT, 1983 lincoln, money addiction, Teamblowme602, unity1963
> UNITY SPIRIT AND MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 23 2011, 04:55 PM~19943459
> *
> *



What up?  Did my sister pick up big blue already? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic bein patient(2 Guests and 1 Anonymous hector)
2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER

:biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic cold chillin (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, OGPLAYER


REGULATERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MOUNT UP!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 05:19 PM~19943622
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic bein patient(2 Guests and 1 Anonymous hector)
> 2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER
> 
> ...



 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 05:22 PM~19943654
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic cold chillin (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, OGPLAYER
> REGULATERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MOUNT UP!!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2011, 04:27 PM~19943299
> *Hahahaha! Alright slim!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 04:28 PM~19943305
> *some of the shit you guys put on here I am like where do you get this shit from :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



off the top of the dome!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 23 2011, 04:55 PM~19943459
> *
> *


whats up homie, how you been bro?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 05:53 PM~19943878
> *off the top of the dome!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 23 2011, 05:54 PM~19943884
> *
> *


whats up Jen where the hell have you been??? :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ay Big Ben do you Get the door popper kits???


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 05:55 PM~19943897
> *whats up Jen where the hell have you been???  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Ben! I'm still around! LOL...just laying low LOL.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 04:41 PM~19943781
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats the jam Bro!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is going to be a great night!!! Lots of positive feedback! Hope everyone can come out and support and donate!  Asthma Awareness in Az!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 04:53 PM~19943878
> *off the top of the dome!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup benny!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2011, 06:25 PM~19944176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My lil bro has asthma...I will definetly be there tata


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2011, 06:25 PM~19944176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Feb 23 2011, 06:45 PM~19944349
> *My lil bro has asthma...I will definetly be there tata
> *


Ill be there with my son who has it and we almost lost him cuz of it and were glad that he's here with us 2day


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 05:57 PM~19943909
> *ay Big Ben do you Get the door popper kits???
> *


I got my door popper kit from ebay, its called protocol and is made by the same people as autoloc but less than 1/2 the price. below is a link to one of the kits.

http://tinyurl.com/4kvx7gm


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

What up az side,anyone know of a reliable 4 cylinder car for sale? Need to buy one,hit me up, thanks in advance.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: WELL AZ SIDE IM OUT THIS PERRA MADRE!!! BEEN A LONG PINCHE DIA!!!!

MY NECK AND MY MOFIKKKIN BACK  

FAREWELL ALL :wave:

TILL MANANA
WE WILL READ AGAIN.

 

























THAWT ID LEAVE YA WITH A SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2011, 06:25 PM~19944176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lost my prima mary to Asthma! definetly be there!! R.I.P Mary.. :angel:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 23 2011, 04:20 PM~19943250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 23 2011, 04:04 PM~19943121
> *damm rick you bumped your head you should get back on your meds
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 23 2011, 08:39 PM~19945523
> *I got my door popper kit from ebay, its called protocol and is made by the same people as autoloc but less than 1/2 the price. below is a link to one of the kits.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4kvx7gm
> *


cool thanks Did you already put them on your car?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

might sell all the 90 parts including dash with door panels cuz they are all painted to match. thinking of $2500 for the complete set. hit me up if you might be interested. no shipping too much stuff i dont want to deal with. in KINGMAN AZ about 1 hour away from Las Vegas. or trade for a daily lowrider.

you guys know what the 90 parts look like too. i also have a cadi steering wheel with leather 1/2 wrap willing to sell for $300


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 05:57 PM~19943909
> *ay Big Ben do you Get the door popper kits???
> *


yes call me


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:29 PM~19947263
> *yes call me
> *


Que onda Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 23 2011, 06:07 PM~19944011
> *What's up Ben! I'm still around! LOL...just laying low LOL.
> *



way low if you ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Ben? How's da family and da lil one??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2011, 06:26 PM~19944186
> *Sup benny!
> *



whats up homie, how you doing!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Que onda ben y OG player we are the only 3s in here


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 23 2011, 11:32 PM~19947284
> *Que onda Ben
> *


whats crackin loko?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 23 2011, 08:39 PM~19945523
> *I got my door popper kit from ebay, its called protocol and is made by the same people as autoloc but less than 1/2 the price. below is a link to one of the kits.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/4kvx7gm
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 23 2011, 09:29 PM~19946075
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats happening homie, how's the weather in NM?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 11:35 PM~19947302
> *What up Ben?  How's da family and da lil one??
> *


nada just chillin OG.... we are all doing real good especially the baby!!!! thanks for asking!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:43 PM~19947332
> *whats crackin loko?
> *


Not much homie just chilling homie como esta tu nino


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 23 2011, 11:42 PM~19947331
> *Que onda ben y OG player we are the only 3s in here
> *


what up? yup everyone is sleeping  no more night shifts it used to be packed up in here before :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:44 PM~19947336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 23 2011, 11:47 PM~19947353
> *Buyers market.  Live with it.
> :uh:
> *


otra ves.... como chingas baboso!!!!!!! if you really knew us you would know we're just messing around.... :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:49 PM~19947358
> *nada just chillin OG.... we are all doing real good especially the baby!!!!  thanks for asking!!!
> *



:biggrin: GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!! YOU'RE WELCOME :biggrin: IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW K


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:51 PM~19947370
> *otra ves.... como chingas baboso!!!!!!!  if you really knew us you would know we're just messing around....  :angry:
> *



Not worth the time.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 23 2011, 11:49 PM~19947361
> *Not much homie just chilling homie  como esta tu nino
> *


thats good bro...... he's doing good bro thank god!!! and your lil one como sigue?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 23 2011, 11:52 PM~19947380
> *Not worth the time.
> *


i know its not so why even waste your time posting in here if nobody really knows your ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 11:51 PM~19947371
> *:biggrin: GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!! YOU'RE WELCOME :biggrin:  IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW K
> *


yup yup..... same here OG!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:54 PM~19947391
> *i know its not so why even waste your time posting in here if nobody really knows your ass    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BE NICE PINCHIE BEN :biggrin: IT'S A FREE COUNTRY RITE NOW BUT WHO KNOWS IN A YEAR OR TWO


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:29 PM~19947263
> *yes call me
> *


what time you get up manana


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:55 PM~19947396
> *yup yup.....  same here OG!!!!
> *


THANKS :biggrin: STILL GOT THOSE CARDS HERE IF YOU NEED THEM


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:54 PM~19947391
> *i know its not so why even waste your time posting in here if nobody really knows your ass     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 11:55 PM~19947399
> *BE NICE PINCHIE BEN  :biggrin: IT'S A FREE COUNTRY RITE NOW BUT WHO KNOWS IN A YEAR OR TWO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oooooookaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!! :angry:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:57 PM~19947412
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: oooooookaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!! :angry:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Que onda ben no te nojes calmate carnal puro padelante "viejon" lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 23 2011, 11:56 PM~19947401
> *what time you get up manana
> *


early homie, but i got to take my baby boy to the dr for a check up but i should be done about 10am


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 23 2011, 11:57 PM~19947407
> *THANKS  :biggrin:  STILL GOT THOSE CARDS HERE  IF YOU NEED THEM
> *


yes i can use them to tell you the truth!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:01 AM~19947434
> *yes i can use them to tell you the truth!!!!
> *



COOL I AM GONNA ROLL TO THE SOUTH SIDE TOMORROW I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:00 AM~19947428
> *early homie, but i got to take my baby boy to the dr for a check up but i should be done about 10am
> *


sound good I will be up early to putting the plugs in my car I got them today they didnt have the ones I wanted but oh well I got some other ones after that I will clean my carburator then I will call you around ten then I should be done by then cause i leave for work at 1200


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 23 2011, 11:59 PM~19947419
> *Que onda ben no te nojes calmate carnal puro padelante "viejon" lol
> *


ay que se valla a la verga el guey!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 12:02 AM~19947438
> *COOL I AM GONNA ROLL TO THE SOUTH SIDE TOMORROW I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL
> *


thank you moni, your the best...... !!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 12:03 AM~19947442
> *sound good I will be up early to putting the plugs in my car I got them today they didnt have the ones I wanted but oh well I got some other ones after that I will clean my carburator then  I will call you around ten then I should be done by then cause i leave for work at 1200
> *


ok ku bro!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 23 2011, 11:57 PM~19947409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie..... the model looks real nice, the wheel looks real nice but your pic sucks ass!!!!































j/k pura cura enserio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:05 AM~19947455
> *thank you moni, your the best......  !!!!!!
> *


 YOUR WELCOME :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:08 AM~19947469
> *damn homie..... the model looks real nice, the wheel looks real nice but your pic sucks ass!!!!
> j/k  pura cura enserio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 12:08 AM~19947470
> *YOUR WELCOME :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


good night, talk to you tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:09 AM~19947476
> *good night, talk to you tomorrow!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:52 PM~19947382
> *thats good bro......  he's doing good bro thank god!!!  and your lil one como sigue?
> *


Hes good homie hes right here sleeping in my arms


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:12 AM~19947484
> *Hes good homie hes right here sleeping in my arms
> *


imma nominate you as father of the year!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:15 AM~19947500
> *imma nominate you as father of the year!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not even homie but after that scare he gave me and my wife I dont want to let him go you know


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:04 AM~19947447
> *ay que se valla a la verga el guey!!!!!
> *


Esa palavrita... sinaloa...lol


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:04 AM~19947447
> *ay que se valla a la verga el guey!!!!!
> *


Hey Ben, honest question. What are you really upset over? Your angry post towards me make it seem like I stole your car or something. 

I'm assuming this anger stems from when you brought over two rims to a shoot at the photo studio at the Arizona Republic. At that time, I thanked you for coming through at the last minute and kindly referred anyone that needed rims or tires your way. 

Unfortunately, I wasn't even the photographer for that shoot. I was just part of the design team pitching the idea to the editor. The shoot was meant for a new car section in La Voz. But the editor decided not to run the concept, so everything for that was scraped. 

I know that you had requested some photos for your marketing needs afterwards, but like I said, I wasn't the photographer for that shoot. But either way, I tried to get you something. 

That's it. 

If I forgot something, feel free to bring it up.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:17 AM~19947507
> *Not even homie but after that scare he gave me and my wife I dont want to let him go you know
> *


all bullshit aside homie, i know how you feel bro...... it feels fucked up to have your baby in the hopspital huh!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:19 AM~19947512
> *all bullshit aside homie, i know how you feel bro...... it feels fucked up to have your baby in the hopspital huh!!!
> *


Hell yeah it does homie especially for almost three weeks homie but im happy hes home now and doing good


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:18 AM~19947510
> *Hey Ben, honest question.  What are you really upset over?  Your angry post towards me make it seem like I stole your car or something.
> 
> I'm assuming this anger stems from when you brought over two rims to a shoot at the photo studio at the Arizona Republic.  At that time, I thanked you for coming through at the last minute and kindly referred anyone that needed rims or tires your way.
> ...


ok well first of all if you wouldve stole my car my actions wouldve been more than just talking shit on here!!! second when all this shit took place you told me you were gonna get me some pics for marketing but you kept stalling and stalling and when i finally asked you with a different tone you told me that you or whoever scrapped everything.... well you should told me that it was a possiblity that that would happen cause then i wouldve never wasted my time!!!!!! so next time you want to talk about something be a man about your shit and pick up the phone and give me a call cause my number is on my signature.

thats it


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:47 PM~19947352
> *whats happening homie, how's the weather in NM?
> *


Same ol shit homie...weather is nice and cool :thumbsup: 


but I'd rather be in AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 12:18 AM~19947508
> *Esa palavrita... sinaloa...lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: y si!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2011, 12:26 AM~19947543
> *Same ol shit homie...weather is nice and cool :thumbsup:
> but I'd rather be in AZ
> *


but it rained on rollin's show and he got all mad at me for not going!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:26 AM~19947539
> *ok well first of all if you wouldve stole my car my actions wouldve been more than just talking shit on here!!!  second when all this shit took place you told me you were gonna get me some pics for marketing but you kept stalling and stalling and when i finally asked you with a different tone you told me that you or whoever scrapped everything....  well you should told me that it was a possiblity that that would happen cause then i wouldve never wasted my time!!!!!!  so next time you want to talk about something be a man about your shit and pick up the phone and give me a call cause my number is on my signature.
> 
> thats it
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 12:33 AM~19947572
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:17 AM~19947507
> *Not even homie but after that scare he gave me and my wife I dont want to let him go you know
> *


I know the feeling bro,I all most lost my son to asthma and. DR, didn't knw wtf bro,,but things will get better bro keep ur head up


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:29 AM~19947556
> *but it rained on rollin's show and he got all mad at me for not going!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OK ENOUGH DRAMA HA HA HA GOING TO SLEEP I WILL HIT YOU UP TOMARROW BEN LATERZ!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2011, 12:39 AM~19947604
> *:biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhh dont say nothing!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 12:39 AM~19947599
> *I know the feeling bro,I all most lost my son to asthma and. DR,  didn't knw wtf bro,,but things will get better bro keep ur head up
> *


Im sorry to hear that homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 12:41 AM~19947614
> *OK ENOUGH DRAMA HA HA HA GOING TO SLEEP I WILL HIT YOU UP TOMARROW BEN LATERZ!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok bro


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:36 AM~19947586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sometimes when i read the forums and the post I feel like I am watching real novelas and shit ha ha ha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 12:39 AM~19947599
> *I know the feeling bro,I all most lost my son to asthma and. DR,  didn't knw wtf bro,,but things will get better bro keep ur head up
> *


is your son good now?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 12:42 AM~19947625
> *Sometimes when i read the forums and the post I feel like I am watching real novelas and shit ha ha ha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:41 AM~19947622
> *Im sorry to hear that homie
> *


Its koo now he duz a lot of treatment and inhalers but its good 4 now and he loves soccer bro and keeps going and going so its koo and for every bad there a good bro


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 12:46 AM~19947643
> *Its koo now he duz a lot of treatment and inhalers but its good and he loves soccer bro so its koo and for every bad there a good bro
> *


I hear you there homie thank god our kids are better and doing good


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:26 AM~19947539
> *ok well first of all if you wouldve stole my car my actions wouldve been more than just talking shit on here!!!  second when all this shit took place you told me you were gonna get me some pics for marketing but you kept stalling and stalling and when i finally asked you with a different tone you told me that you or whoever scrapped everything....  well you should told me that it was a possiblity that that would happen cause then i wouldve never wasted my time!!!!!!  so next time you want to talk about something be a man about your shit and pick up the phone and give me a call cause my number is on my signature.
> 
> thats it
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ashleyelmwood (Feb 24, 2011)

I just moved here and my bf want to build a lowrider, any help would be nice. Please email me, let me know. [email protected]. I need help.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late night at the Chawp Shop....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Done.....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 23 2011, 11:44 PM~19947336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:11 AM~19947967
> *Done.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 24 2011, 05:43 AM~19948172
> *Morning az
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 12:42 AM~19947625
> *Sometimes when i read the forums and the post I feel like I am watching real novelas and shit ha ha ha
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 12:33 AM~19947572
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: A WHOLE LOT OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:26 AM~19947539
> *ok well first of all if you wouldve stole my car my actions wouldve been more than just talking shit on here!!!  second when all this shit took place you told me you were gonna get me some pics for marketing but you kept stalling and stalling and when i finally asked you with a different tone you told me that you or whoever scrapped everything....  well you should told me that it was a possiblity that that would happen cause then i wouldve never wasted my time!!!!!!  so next time you want to talk about something be a man about your shit and pick up the phone and give me a call cause my number is on my signature.
> 
> thats it
> ...


 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 23 2011, 09:19 PM~19945958
> *:biggrin: WELL AZ SIDE IM OUT THIS PERRA MADRE!!! BEEN A LONG PINCHE DIA!!!!
> 
> MY NECK AND MY MOFIKKKIN BACK
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 01:48 AM~19947830
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


that shit came out clean chucky!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 24 2011, 12:55 AM~19947680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up bro? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar+Feb 23 2011, 06:45 PM~19944349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE RED x


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 24 2011, 05:43 AM~19948172
> *Morning az
> *


whats up ma *****?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 07:00 AM~19948370
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE RED x
> *


there was a pic there but he erased it..... its ok now just drop it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 24 2011, 06:25 AM~19948262
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats up Mr curtis?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:01 AM~19948379
> *there was a pic there but he erased it..... its ok now just drop it!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID HE BUY YOU A 5PC CHICKEN :biggrin: WITH A BISCUIT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 07:02 AM~19948382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey what did bill or bob or todd or what ever that guys name say?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 07:04 AM~19948388
> *DID HE BUY YOU A 5PC CHICKEN :biggrin: WITH A BISCUIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no dumbass!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:04 AM~19948391
> *hey what did bill or bob or todd or what ever that guys name say?
> *


HE IS OUT OF TOWN RITE NOW! HE WILL CALL ME WHEN HE IS BACK!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 07:02 AM~19948382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GONNA BE GOOD TIMES :biggrin: I ALREADY GOT A TABLE FOR THE DONATION STATION ALL WE NEED IS A FISH BOWL OR SOMETHING TO PUT THE COLLECTIONS IN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD BEN AND MIKE GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 07:05 AM~19948397
> *HE IS OUT OF TOWN RITE NOW! HE WILL CALL ME WHEN HE IS BACK!
> *


oh ok thats ku


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:05 AM~19948402
> *ITS GONNA BE GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:  I ALREADY GOT A TABLE FOR THE DONATION STATION ALL WE NEED IS A FISH BOWL OR SOMETHING TO PUT THE COLLECTIONS IN
> *


well get er done!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning Mr Luna


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:08 AM~19948413
> *well get er done!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM DOING MY BEST BIG BEN :biggrin: LET ME HAVE ONE OF YOUR SHOE BOXES IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL BE BIG ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING MR LUNA AND MR THOMAS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:11 AM~19948424
> *IM DOING MY BEST BIG BEN  :biggrin: LET ME HAVE ONE OF YOUR SHOE BOXES IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL BE BIG ENOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


homie my shoes come from the goodwill, you know they dont come in boxes


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up Thomas?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

AND HERE IS BEN WHEN HIS OL LADY WALKED IN ON HIM


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 24 2011, 12:55 AM~19947680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol whats up with your signature????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:12 AM~19948429
> *homie my shoes come from the goodwill, you know they dont come in boxes
> *


 :biggrin: WELL JUST GIVE ME YOUR SHOE THEN :biggrin: THE SMELL WILL PROBABLY CLEAR THERE ASTHMA RIGHT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:14 AM~19948436
> *AND HERE IS BEN WHEN HIS OL LADY WALKED IN ON HIM
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK GUYS IM OUT ILL GET ON LATER AND BULLSHIT A LIL MORE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE IS BEN WHEN HE WAKES UP AND LOOKS IN THE MIRROR


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:15 AM~19948443
> *:biggrin: WELL JUST GIVE ME YOUR SHOE THEN  :biggrin: THE SMELL WILL PROBABLY CLEAR THERE ASTHMA RIGHT UP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got a box from


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:18 AM~19948454
> *HERE IS BEN WHEN HE WAKES UP AND LOOKS IN THE MIRROR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:11 AM~19948425
> *GOOD MORNING MR LUNA AND MR THOMAS
> *


whats good bro


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:12 AM~19948430
> *whats up Thomas?
> *


shit just waking up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley's baby pic!!!! he's been cool ever since













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 24 2011, 07:23 AM~19948479
> *shit just waking up
> *


no work today?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

D.J. Midnite, azlow4life, moyamike, SPIRIT 62, good morning homies!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 06:26 AM~19948483
> *smiley's baby pic!!!!  he's been cool ever since
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:03 AM~19948385
> *whats up Mr curtis?
> *


just reading all the drama on here :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 24 2011, 07:14 AM~19948436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you vatos are funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley your lady sent me this pic of you!!!!!!













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:27 AM~19948486
> *no work today?
> *


not yet i might get some stuff back today so will be busy tomorrow


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 06:43 AM~19948557
> *smiley your lady sent me this pic of you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




YOU GOTS NO ROOM TO TALK BENITO.....TELL YOUR "SANCHO" TO QUIT GOING THREW YOUR PHONE "CABRON"....HE'S BEEN SENDING ME PICS ASKING IF WHAT HE'S WEARING WOULD LOOK GOOD TO MODEL FOR YOUR CAR??.........












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....IM JUST KIDDING FU!!!!....BUT YOU LEFT THE DOOR OPEN......I COULDNT HELP IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:11 AM~19947967
> *Done.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

AZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 08:01 AM~19948630
> *YOU GOTS NO ROOM TO TALK BENITO.....TELL YOUR "SANCHO" TO QUIT GOING THREW YOUR PHONE "CABRON"....HE'S BEEN SENDING ME PICS ASKING IF WHAT HE'S WEARING WOULD LOOK GOOD TO MODEL FOR YOUR CAR??.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: well he keeps calling you is cause he had a good time with you.......

those of you who might not know Dj fagnite, here a pic of him getting down!!!!








wait for it.................................













































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:43 AM~19948557
> *smiley your lady sent me this pic of you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I was drunk ok and it was cold outside :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 08:01 AM~19948630
> *YOU GOTS NO ROOM TO TALK BENITO.....TELL YOUR "SANCHO" TO QUIT GOING THREW YOUR PHONE "CABRON"....HE'S BEEN SENDING ME PICS ASKING IF WHAT HE'S WEARING WOULD LOOK GOOD TO MODEL FOR YOUR CAR??.........
> 
> 
> ...


What door did he leave open the back door :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 08:27 AM~19948762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> those of you who might not know Dj fagnite, here a pic of him getting down!!!!
> ...



You guys got each other good you fuckers


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:27 AM~19948762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  well he keeps calling you is cause he had a good time with you.......
> 
> those of you who might not know Dj fagnite, here a pic of him getting down!!!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SORRY MUTHA FUCKA!!!!.....LMMFAO!!!!!....GOOD ONE BEN......NOW I GOTTA DIG BEEPER IN THE CRATES TO COME BACK AT YA.......LMMFAO!!!!!!!....YOU BITCH!!!!......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 24 2011, 07:31 AM~19948505
> *GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hector you forgot the asthma awarness one loco


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 09:17 AM~19949084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SORRY MUTHA FUCKA!!!!.....LMMFAO!!!!!....GOOD ONE BEN......NOW I GOTTA DIG BEEPER IN THE CRATES TO COME BACK AT YA.......LMMFAO!!!!!!!....YOU BITCH!!!!......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Good times homies


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 08:23 AM~19949132
> *Good times homies
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YUP!!!.....IT DOSENT GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 12:17 AM~19947507
> *Not even homie but after that scare he gave me and my wife I dont want to let him go you know
> *


some real shit, huh homie,, one minute a todo madre... and the next ur having a for real talk with god,, having feelings that just cant be explained,,,,,,, just like the feelings of ur baby in ur arms!!!!  

glad hes ok homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 09:31 AM~19949181
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YUP!!!.....IT DOSENT GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yes it can you piece of shit pile of donkey nuts let me borrow your dj equipment so I can play some tunes at the cruise :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good art loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:11 AM~19948424
> *IM DOING MY BEST BIG BEN  :biggrin: LET ME HAVE ONE OF YOUR SHOE BOXES IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL BE BIG ENOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


su lonchera mejor :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:43 AM~19948557
> *smiley your lady sent me this pic of you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you started smoking again smiley?? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 08:01 AM~19948630
> *YOU GOTS NO ROOM TO TALK BENITO.....TELL YOUR "SANCHO" TO QUIT GOING THREW YOUR PHONE "CABRON"....HE'S BEEN SENDING ME PICS ASKING IF WHAT HE'S WEARING WOULD LOOK GOOD TO MODEL FOR YOUR CAR??.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 08:27 AM~19948762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  well he keeps calling you is cause he had a good time with you.......
> 
> those of you who might not know Dj fagnite, here a pic of him getting down!!!!
> ...


he still paints his fingernails that color too huh :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:14 AM~19949073
> *What door did he leave open the back door :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:37 AM~19949241
> *What's good art loks
> *


HERE AT WORK .....GOT ALOT OF WORK,,, IF ANYBODY WANTS TO MAKE A COUPLE OF BUCKS HIT ME UP...... AND THIS IS SERIO,,, NO B.S. I CUD USE A HAND AT MY WHEREHOUSE!!


AND DONT THINK UR GONNA GET RICH,,, YOU AINT GONNA BEE DOIN HARD ASS LABOR!!
602,643-5858


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK IM SIGNING OFF YOU FOCKERS PLAY NICE,,,,,


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 08:36 AM~19949230
> *Yes it can you piece of shit pile of donkey nuts let me borrow your dj equipment so I can play some tunes at the cruise :biggrin:
> *



IS IT THE CRUISE ON MARCH 5th??????.......IF ITS FOR THAT DAY, ILL DJ THE CRUISE AND THE CAR WASH IF THEY DECIDE TO HAVE THE CAR WASH....JUST NEED SOME HELP GETTING THERE AND BACK.....IS ANYONE DOWN TO HELP ME GET THERE AND BACK????....LIKE I SAID..ILL DO IT....JUST NEED A LIFT..........


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:11 AM~19948424
> *IM DOING MY BEST BIG BEN  :biggrin: LET ME HAVE ONE OF YOUR SHOE BOXES IM PRETTY SURE IT WILL BE BIG ENOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


Man tell him to give you one of his shirts! fill that up with donations you could... weLl hell just imagine the possibilities!! Hahahaha!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 08:59 AM~19949414
> *Man tell him to give you one of his shirts! fill that up with donations you could... we helljust imagine the possibilities!! Hahahaha!
> *



IT WILL TAKE A WHOLE WEEKEND TO FILL ONE OF HIS SHIRTS!!.....GONNA HAVE TO HAVE TWO CRUISE NIGHTS!!..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....JUST KIDDING BEN....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 09:57 AM~19949402
> *IS IT THE CRUISE ON MARCH 5th??????.......IF ITS FOR THAT DAY, ILL DJ THE CRUISE AND THE CAR WASH IF THEY DECIDE TO HAVE THE CAR WASH....JUST NEED SOME HELP GETTING THERE AND BACK.....IS ANYONE DOWN TO HELP ME GET THERE AND BACK????....LIKE I SAID..ILL DO IT....JUST NEED A LIFT..........
> *



Let's jam all the equipment in the jetta :biggrin: ill find you a ride homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:01 AM~19949427
> *IT WILL TAKE A WHOLE WEEKEND TO FILL ONE OF HIS SHIRTS!!.....GONNA HAVE TO HAVE TWO CRUISE NIGHTS!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....JUST KIDDING BEN....
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:01 AM~19949427
> *IT WILL TAKE A WHOLE WEEKEND TO FILL ONE OF HIS SHIRTS!!.....GONNA HAVE TO HAVE TWO CRUISE NIGHTS!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....JUST KIDDING BEN....
> *


Yeah a 3 day weekend!!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

primer665, ROLL'N, smiley602, D.J. Midnite

whats good guys?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Actor
An out-of-work actor gets a call from his agent one day. 

"I got you a job. It's a one-liner." 

"That's okay!" replies the actor, "I've been out of work for so long I'll take anything. What's the line?" 

"Hark, I hear the cannons roar," says the agent. 

"I love it!" says the actor. "When's the audition?" 

"Wednesday," says the agent. 

Wednesday comes and the actor arrives at the audition. He marches on stage and shouts, "Hark, I hear the cannons roar!" 

"Brilliant!" says the director, "you've got the job! The first show is at 9 o'clock, Saturday night." 

The actor is so excited that he goes on a major bender. He wakes up 8:30 Saturday evening and runs to the theater, continually repeating his line, "Hark, I hear the cannons roar! Hark, I hear the cannons roar!" He arrives and is stopped by the bouncer. 

"Who the heck are you?" 

"I'm Hark, I hear the cannons roar" says the actor. 

"You're Hark, I hear the cannons roar?" says the bouncer. 
"You're late! Get up to makeup right now!" 

So, the actor runs up to makeup. 

"Who the heck are you?" asks the makeup girl. 

"I'm Hark, I hear the cannons roar!" he says. 

"You're late! Sit down." So she applies the makeup. "Now, quick, get down to the stage, it's almost time to say your line!" 

So he dashes down to the stage. 

"Who the heck are you?" asks the stage manager. 

"I'm Hark, I hear the cannons roar!" he replies. 

"Oh, thank God! Just in time! Now get out there, the curtains are about to go up!" 

So, the actor runs onto the stage. The curtains rise and he sees that the house is full. Suddenly, there is an almighty bang behind him, and the bewildered actor shouts, "What the fuck was THAT?!"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 24 2011, 09:11 AM~19949062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 09:59 AM~19949414
> *Man tell him to give you one of his shirts! fill that up with donations you could... weLl hell just imagine the possibilities!! Hahahaha!
> *



Were trying to make money for asthma not haiti :biggrin:
What's good jamal sorry I didn't make it to your show homie but ill talk to you about it later


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:36 AM~19949230
> *Yes it can you piece of shit pile of donkey nuts let me borrow your dj equipment so I can play some tunes at the cruise :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin smiley!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 10:07 AM~19949472
> *The Actor
> An out-of-work actor gets a call from his agent one day.
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 10:10 AM~19949492
> *Were trying to make money for asthma not haiti :biggrin:
> What's good jamal sorry I didn't make it to your show homie but ill talk to you about it later
> *


Haha! not much! You? Alright!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 09:39 AM~19949260
> *su lonchera mejor :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:03 AM~19949442
> *Let's jam all the equipment in the jetta :biggrin: ill find you a ride homie
> *



YOUR JETTA?????......FUCK....ARE YOU KIDDING ME????....JUST MY AMP RACK WOULDNT FIT INTO THE LIL BABY HIGH TOP........J/K!!!!!!!......NAH.....NEED A TRUCK.......FOR ALL MY GEAR, MY WHEELCHAIR, ME AND MY TWO NEPHEWS THAT WILL HELP ME LOAD AND UNLOAD MY GEAR..........IF NO ONE WANTS TO HELP, WELL..I TRIED HOMIE.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Feb 24 2011, 09:59 AM~19949414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets just use all you empty KFC buckets...... you know you got alot of them!!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:16 AM~19949559
> *YOUR JETTA?????......FUCK....ARE YOU KIDDING ME????....JUST MY AMP RACK WOULDNT FIT INTO THE LIL BABY HIGH TOP........J/K!!!!!!!......NAH.....NEED A TRUCK.......FOR ALL MY GEAR, MY WHEELCHAIR, ME AND MY TWO NEPHEWS THAT WILL HELP ME LOAD AND UNLOAD MY GEAR..........IF NO ONE WANTS TO HELP, WELL..I TRIED HOMIE.......
> *


Ill get you a truck homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 AM~19949699
> *lets just use all you empty KFC buckets...... you know you got alot of them!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit you just messed up! Really u wanna photoshop?????? hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 AM~19949699
> *lets just use all you empty KFC buckets...... you know you got alot of them!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Technicly this makes him a chicken head right :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 AM~19949699
> *lets just use all you empty KFC buckets...... you know you got alot of them!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :biggrin:  :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 AM~19949699
> *lets just use all you empty KFC buckets...... you know you got alot of them!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 09:34 AM~19949699
> *lets just use all you empty KFC buckets...... you know you got alot of them!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow 5 guests and 2 anonymous


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:45 AM~19949787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was rollin when they said 50 nuggets for ten dollars


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:51 AM~19949846
> *That was rollin when they said 50 nuggets for ten dollars
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM NOT GETTING IN THIS ONE FO CHET!!!!!!!......IM JUST GONNA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:49 AM~19949817
> *Wow 5 guests and 2 anonymous
> *




CHICKEN CHETS??????..........OR THE DRAMA QUEENS?????.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 10:36 AM~19949721
> *Oh shit you just messed up! Really u wanna photoshop?????? hahahahahahahaha!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 10:36 AM~19949721
> *Oh shit you just messed up! Really u wanna photoshop?????? hahahahahahahaha!
> *


LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!! THIS SHOULD BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:54 AM~19949863
> *CHICKEN CHETS??????..........OR THE DRAMA QUEENS?????.......
> *



Or its probably jamal waiting to get us all with some fancy photo shop of ben :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 10:51 AM~19949846
> *That was rollin when they said 50 nuggets for ten dollars
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Its a full house what's good everybody


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 10:51 AM~19949846
> *That was rollin when they said 50 nuggets for ten dollars
> *


I wouldnt talk smiley thats thats you next to me and your just as happy!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic bullshittin(2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: smiley602, regal85, cadillac jay, Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, Identity Original, 602 Monte, rc4life, D.J. Midnite, 64sub, ROLL'N


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 10:38 AM~19949733
> *Technicly this makes him a chicken head right :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck you talking about...... you been liking winnies for a long time now!!!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:01 AM~19949912
> *what the fuck you talking about...... you been liking winnies for a long time now!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 24 2011, 10:44 AM~19949784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lmfao!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:01 AM~19949912
> *what the fuck you talking about...... you been liking winnies for a long time now!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??????????????????????????????????





































wait for it........................................


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 11:00 AM~19949907
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic bullshittin(2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: smiley602, regal85, cadillac jay, Ben'sCustomWheels, ART LOKS, Identity Original, 602 Monte, rc4life, D.J. Midnite, 64sub, ROLL'N
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: WHATS GOOD ART :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:45 AM~19949787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 24 2011, 11:03 AM~19949925
> *:wave: WHATS GOOD ART  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to work but the dam fone keeps ringin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:01 AM~19949912
> *what the fuck you talking about...... you been liking winnies for a long time now!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you got me good you fucker


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:04 AM~19949937
> *Oh you got me good you fucker
> *


looks like ur bout to get urself get fucker :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 10:53 AM~19949859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM NOT GETTING IN THIS ONE FO CHET!!!!!!!......IM JUST GONNA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



chicken chit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i got you too asshole!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

15 User(s) are reading this topic looking at smiley bout to eat a weenie (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ART LOKS, DDCC83, primer665, smiley602, Ben'sCustomWheels, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, D.J. Midnite, 602 Monte, regal85, 64sub, ROLL'N, rc4life, elphoenixquetzal


damn crowded house!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 11:00 AM~19949906
> *I wouldnt talk smiley thats thats you next to me and your just as happy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:01 AM~19949912
> *what the fuck you talking about...... you been liking winnies for a long time now!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THAT DONT LOOK SO GOOD ON YOUR PART HOMIE......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:04 AM~19949937
> *Oh you got me good you fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: memmer, you memmer memmer!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 11:07 AM~19949947
> *THAT DONT LOOK SO GOOD ON YOUR PART HOMIE......
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: bwhahahahhahahahaha!!!! thats funny shit alex!!! but your next!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:07 AM~19949949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  memmer, you memmer memmer!!!!
> *


is that why they call him smiley??? :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:05 AM~19949940
> *chicken chit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i got you too asshole!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




FUCK YOU TEST-TUBE BABY!!!!!.....I WAS TALKING ABOUT ROLLIN AND SMILEY... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WAIT TILL I GET HOME YOU COCK SUCKERS I GOT PICS TO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 11:09 AM~19949968
> *FUCK YOU TEST-TUBE BABY!!!!!.....I WAS TALKING ABOUT ROLLIN AND SMILEY... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this smiley???












:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:23 AM~19950042
> *this smiley???
> 
> 
> ...



YOU COCK SUCKER I DONT HAVE PHOTO SHOP :biggrin: IM GONNA GO TO YOUR HOUSE BEN SO I CAN BORROW YOUR COMPUTER SO I CAN PHOTOSHOP YOU OK :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 06:56 AM~19948356
> *that shit came out clean chucky!!!!!
> *


Thx homie... prolly would've finished faster if we wasn't bagging on rc4life all night


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949123
> *Hey hector you forgot the asthma awarness one loco
> *


OH I FORGOT TO POST: 
"THIS IS WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND"

ISN'T THAT ONE ON THE 5TH HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:25 AM~19950061
> *YOU COCK SUCKER I DONT HAVE PHOTO SHOP  :biggrin: IM GONNA GO TO YOUR HOUSE BEN SO I CAN BORROW YOUR COMPUTER SO I CAN PHOTOSHOP YOU OK  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19950098
> *Thx homie... prolly would've finished faster if we wasn't bagging on rc4life all night
> *


hahahahaha your probably right!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:23 AM~19950042
> *this smiley???
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SAW THIS AND DAM NEAR FELL OUT MY WHEELCHAIR!!!!!.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 10:25 AM~19950061
> *YOU COCK SUCKER I DONT HAVE PHOTO SHOP  :biggrin: IM GONNA GO TO YOUR HOUSE BEN SO I CAN BORROW YOUR COMPUTER SO I CAN PHOTOSHOP YOU OK  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOMIE....STOP NOW WHILE YOU'RE AHEAD.....BEN GOT SOME SHIT YOU DONT WANNA FUCK WIT..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19950098
> *Thx homie... prolly would've finished faster if we wasn't bagging on rc4life all night
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 11:35 AM~19950144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOMIE....STOP NOW WHILE YOU'RE AHEAD.....BEN GOT SOME SHIT YOU DONT WANNA FUCK WIT..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha i got a couple more too!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 10:40 AM~19950168
> *hahaha i got a couple more too!!!!
> *




AWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!.......LIKE ART SAYS......
'WAIT FOR IT".................


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:23 AM~19950042
> *this smiley???
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:23 AM~19950042
> *this smiley???
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
fucked up peil,, looks like one of them girls that got tom much makeup on!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 24 2011, 07:05 AM~19948402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

You mafukers are to funny hahahaha
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 11:43 AM~19950182
> *AWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!.......LIKE ART SAYS......
> 'WAIT FOR IT".................
> *





> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:40 AM~19950168
> *hahaha i got a couple more too!!!!
> *



comon you chicken chits.....stop the gum bumpin and post that shit,,,, so we can see who admits to shootin snot out there nose from laffin,,,,

i got my loot on ben,,,
but midnite be pullin some shit out of quen sabe :dunno:

and smiley got some shit at home....

im not gettin involved,, i know better.... hno:

so comon boys,,,, show us whatcha got!! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Man I really need to get home now shit. ben one up the one upper :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 09:57 AM~19949402
> *IS IT THE CRUISE ON MARCH 5th??????.......IF ITS FOR THAT DAY, ILL DJ THE CRUISE AND THE CAR WASH IF THEY DECIDE TO HAVE THE CAR WASH....JUST NEED SOME HELP GETTING THERE AND BACK.....IS ANYONE DOWN TO HELP ME GET THERE AND BACK????....LIKE I SAID..ILL DO IT....JUST NEED A LIFT..........
> *


WE GOT YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:51 AM~19950240
> *Man I really need to get home now shit.  ben one up the one upper :biggrin
> *


smiley i got fotoshop portable...... :cheesy: 

i got you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 11:52 AM~19950244
> *smiley i got fotoshop portable...... :cheesy:
> 
> i got you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


if you help him your dead!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:53 AM~19950249
> *if you help him your dead!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok ok ok ok......


i just got voted off the island,,,,,,
sorry smiley! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:51 AM~19950240
> *Man I really need to get home now shit.  ben one up the one upper :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 11:52 AM~19950244
> *smiley i got fotoshop portable...... :cheesy:
> 
> i got you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Expect a call from me homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 AM~19950258
> *Expect a call from me homie
> *


there you go,,, you fucked up now,, now its all over twitter.......
ben gonna put the hit out.... :0 

and i aint tryin to say "hello" to nobodys lil friend!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 11:54 AM~19950253
> *ok ok ok ok......
> i just got voted off the island,,,,,,
> sorry smiley! :biggrin:
> *


DONT START A WAR ESE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 11:58 AM~19950277
> *DONT START A WAR ESE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 AM~19950258
> *Expect a call from me homie
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

hey where did DJ NITELITE go??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Feb 24 2011, 11:58 AM~19950277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn and i have to leave in a little bit and gonna come back and have to thumb through like 10 pages DAMN IT BUT ALL WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:02 PM~19950302
> *hey where did DJ NITELITE go??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HIS OLD LADY WALKED IN THE ROOM HE AIN'T GANGSTA LIKE US.. WHEN OUR OTHER HALVES WALK IN WERE LIKE HI AND KEEP ON DOING WHAT WE DOING HAHAHA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 PM~19950328
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn and i have to leave in a little bit and gonna come back and have to thumb through like 10 pages DAMN IT BUT ALL WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 12:08 PM~19950340
> *HIS OLD LADY WALKED IN THE ROOM HE AIN'T GANGSTA LIKE US.. WHEN OUR OTHER HALVES WALK IN WERE LIKE HI AND KEEP ON DOING WHAT WE DOING HAHAHA  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she prolly rolled his ass out on the porch and put the brakes on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:10 PM~19950361
> *she prolly rolled his ass out on the porch and put the brakes on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS, smiley602, 1983 lincoln


HEY LOOK GUYS, DJ TAILLITE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:02 AM~19950302
> *hey where did DJ NITELITE go??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:13 AM~19950376
> *OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS, smiley602, 1983 lincoln
> HEY LOOK GUYS, DJ TAILLITE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I GOT YOUR TAILLITE MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!!...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:15 PM~19950402
> *I GOT YOUR TAILLITE MUTHA FUCKA!!!!!!...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELCOME BACK DJ NITEBRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:10 PM~19950361
> *she prolly rolled his ass out on the porch and put the brakes on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Midnight was like I gotta hold my own on lay it low and she was like you can hold down the porch


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 12:17 PM~19950420
> *Midnight was like I gotta hold my own on lay it low and she was like you can hold down the porch
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:17 AM~19950418
> *WELCOME BACK DJ NITEBRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YOU BITCH..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 11:17 AM~19950420
> *Midnight was like I gotta hold my own on lay it low and she was like you can hold down the porch
> *




FUCK YOU TOO DRAG QUEEN...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 12:17 PM~19950420
> *Midnight was like I gotta hold my own on lay it low and she was like you can hold down the porch
> *


THEN SHE WAS LIKE.... IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET WITH 3 SHOES, 2 ON YOUR FEET AND ONE IN YOUR ASS!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19950443
> *THEN SHE WAS LIKE.... IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET WITH 3 SHOES, 2 ON YOUR FEET AND ONE IN YOUR ASS!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 AM~19950432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



AND FU.......WHATS UP O.G.?????....HOWS IT GOING MIJA.......ENJOYING THE SHOW???.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:20 AM~19950443
> *THEN SHE WAS LIKE.... IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET WITH 3 SHOES, 2 ON YOUR FEET AND ONE IN YOUR ASS!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



REALLY????.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....YOU HAD TO GO THERE?????.....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:21 PM~19950452
> *AND FU.......WHATS UP O.G.?????....HOWS IT GOING MIJA.......ENJOYING THE SHOW???.......
> *



:biggrin: AWW SHIT YOU GUYS SHOULD TAKE YOUR ACT ON THE ROAD LMAO :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:19 PM~19950433
> *FUCK YOU BITCH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19950441
> *FUCK YOU TOO DRAG QUEEN...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I wouldn't be talking if you didn't have your wheel chair your legs would be draggin :biggrin: fucking dj crazy legs


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:22 PM~19950462
> *REALLY????.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....YOU HAD TO GO THERE?????.....
> *


I HOPE YOU GET A BLOW OUT!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

BEN GETTING READY FOR THE CAR SHOW.....GETTING IN THAT "ZONE"....GETTING READY TO TAKE HOME A WIN!!!!......

RJlPEHL85Ig&feature=related


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OK I'M OUT GOING TO LUNCH HAVE FUN HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 AM~19950506
> *I HOPE YOU GET A BLOW JOB!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ARE YOU OFFERING??????........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....OH BY THE WAY....FIXED!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950523
> *BEN GETTING READY FOR THE CAR SHOW.....GETTING IN THAT "ZONE"....GETTING READY TO TAKE HOME A WIN!!!!......
> 
> RJlPEHL85Ig&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:30 PM~19950547
> *ARE YOU OFFERING??????........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....OH BY THE WAY....FIXED!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COCK SUCKER!!!!!

watch out smiley DJ fagnite might "ROLL" up on us!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:27 PM~19950506
> *I HOPE YOU GET A BLOW OUT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT HE GOT THE TIRES FROM YOU!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS IS DJ GAYBITE AT THE CLUB!!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19950441
> *FUCK YOU TOO DRAG QUEEN...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I wouldn't be talking if you didn't have your wheel chair your legs would be draggin :biggrin: fucking dj crazy legs


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:35 AM~19950585
> *THIS IS DJ GAYBITE AT THE CLUB!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOTTA GET JIGGY WIT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 11:33 AM~19950566
> *BUT HE GOT THE TIRES FROM YOU!
> *




YUP....SURE DID....WOULD OF GOT BETTER TIRES AT WAL-MART....SHOULD OF KNOWN BETTER........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:32 AM~19950560
> *COCK SUCKER!!!!!
> 
> watch out smiley DJ fagnite might "ROLL" up on us!!!!!!
> ...



BUT YOU THE ONE OFFERING ME A BLOW JOB.....MEMBER???...YOU MEMBER......MEMBER.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for showing support! It means a lot to me and my familia.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:46 PM~19950680
> *BUT YOU THE ONE OFFERING ME A BLOW JOB.....MEMBER???...YOU MEMBER......MEMBER.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH AND ILL STOP PUTTING MY DICK IN YOURS!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 24 2011, 01:48 AM~19947830
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:23 AM~19950042
> *this smiley???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 W.T.F. :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:51 AM~19950707
> *STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH AND ILL STOP PUTTING MY DICK IN YOURS!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:58 PM~19950757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WEST COAST CUSTOMS CALLED AND SAID YOUR WHEELS CHAIR IS READY!!!





















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:58 PM~19950757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WOULDNT SAY THAT IF I STUCK IT IN YOUR ASS!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:00 PM~19950769
> *WEST COAST CUSTOMS CALLED AND SAID YOUR WHEELS CHAIR IS READY!!!
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BEN...WHEN YOU COME GET ME...I FOUND A GOOD PARKING SPOT FOR YOU......












SINCE YOU WANNA GIVE ME A "BLOW JOB"...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:04 PM~19950794
> *YOU WOULDNT SAY THAT IF I STUCK IT IN YOUR ASS!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 01:04 PM~19950798
> *HEY BEN...WHEN YOU COME GET ME...I FOUND A GOOD PARKING SPOT FOR YOU......
> 
> 
> ...


NA IM GOOD HOMIE I WOULDNT FEEL RIGHT TAKING YOUR SEAT AND MAKING YOU GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 PM~19950819
> *NA IM GOOD HOMIE I WOULDNT FEEL RIGHT TAKING YOUR SEAT AND MAKING YOU GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FUCK YOU BITCH....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR A STATION BREAK... :biggrin: 






_Even more pic's!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 24 2011, 01:12 PM~19950868
> *NOW FOR A STATION BREAK... :biggrin:
> Even more pic's!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 PM~19950819
> *NA IM GOOD HOMIE I WOULDNT FEEL RIGHT TAKING YOUR SEAT AND MAKING YOU GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OK BENITO...ON A REAL NOTE...I GOTTA GET UP OUTTA HERE...GOING TO THE HOSPITAL TO GO SEE MY MOM...SHE BEEN IN THERE SINCE SUNDAY.....DONT THINK IM SCURRRD OR ANYTHING...YOU AND I CAN PLAY LATERS....MY MOM COMES FIRST,...SO I GOTTA GET UP OUTTA HERE....BUT ILL BE BACK.....


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950523
> *BEN GETTING READY FOR THE CAR SHOW.....GETTING IN THAT "ZONE"....GETTING READY TO TAKE HOME A WIN!!!!......
> 
> RJlPEHL85Ig&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 01:17 PM~19950899
> *OK BENITO...ON A REAL NOTE...I GOTTA GET UP OUTTA HERE...GOING TO THE HOSPITAL TO GO SEE MY MOM...SHE BEEN IN THERE SINCE SUNDAY.....DONT THINK IM SCURRRD OR ANYTHING...YOU AND I CAN PLAY LATERS....MY MOM COMES FIRST,...SO I GOTTA GET UP OUTTA HERE....BUT ILL BE BACK.....
> *


what your leaving don't stop the comedy show. You guys are to fucking funny. I've been trying to work and read all your post since 11:00 am today. Thank you guys for the laughs.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 01:17 PM~19950899
> *OK BENITO...ON A REAL NOTE...I GOTTA ROLL UP OUTTA HERE...GOING TO THE HOSPITAL TO GO SEE MY MOM...SHE BEEN IN THERE SINCE SUNDAY.....DONT THINK IM SCURRRD OR ANYTHING...YOU AND I CAN PLAY LATERS....MY MOM COMES FIRST,...SO I GOTTA GET ON MY WHEEL CHAIR AND ROLL UP OUTTA HERE....BUT ILL BE BACK.....
> *


FIXED!!!!

SIMON HOMIE, DO THAT BRO..... MAMAS ALWAYS COME FIRST!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 01:14 PM~19950883
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda ben u don't got no one to fite with rite now carnal no one can hang with u bro lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Fuck comedy central.. lay it low is where its at :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 01:44 PM~19951102
> *Ke onda ben u don't got no one to fite with rite now carnal no one can hang with u bro lol
> *


:dunno: PUES NIMODO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 01:44 PM~19951103
> *Fuck comedy central..  lay it low is where its at :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Did you find out whats up Ben??


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 01:45 PM~19951121
> *:dunno:  PUES NIMODO!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No lasen con el ben ke no carnal,,,por algo yo no me meto en pedos nomas en panochas....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 01:08 PM~19950838
> *FUCK YOU BITCH....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












HURRY UP *****!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 24 2011, 01:47 PM~19951141
> *Did you find out whats up Ben??
> *


IM WAITING ON A CALL HOMIE.... I HAVENT FORGOT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 01:52 PM~19951189
> *No lasen con el ben ke no carnal,,,por algo yo no me meto en pedos nomas en panochas....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave: WHATS UP BIG AZ


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 01:53 PM~19951203
> *IM WAITING ON A CALL HOMIE.... I HAVENT FORGOT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KOO NO PROBLEM NO RUSH JUST ASKIN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 01:52 PM~19951189
> *No lasen con el ben ke no carnal,,,por algo yo no me meto en pedos nomas en panochas....
> *



I CAN HANG I JUST HAVE A JOB THATS Y IM ON AND OFF :biggrin: BEN HAS ALL DAY TO PLAY AT HOME LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE IS DJ MIDLIFE GETTING READY FOR THE HANDYCAP GAMES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 24 2011, 12:14 PM~19950391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 12:17 PM~19950420
> *Midnight was like I gotta hold my own on lay it low and she was like you can hold down the porch
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 02:06 PM~19951300
> *:0
> *



GET BACK TO WORK ART LOKS YOU GOT ABOUT 175 MORE BOXES TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 24 2011, 01:34 PM~19951016
> *what your leaving don't stop the comedy show. You guys are to fucking funny.  I've been trying to work and read all your post since 11:00 am today. Thank you guys for the laughs.
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 01:45 PM~19951121
> *:dunno:  PUES NIMODO!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 02:02 PM~19951273
> *I CAN HANG I JUST HAVE A JOB THATS Y IM ON AND OFF  :biggrin: BEN HAS ALL DAY TO PLAY wit his weenie AT HOME LUCKY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 02:07 PM~19951304
> *GET BACK TO WORK ART LOKS YOU GOT ABOUT 175 MORE BOXES TO GO  :biggrin:
> *


thats fucked up... thats what it is!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 02:27 PM~19951423
> *thats fucked up... thats what it is!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: HEY IF I HAVE TIME TODAY OR TOMORROW ILL DROP BY AND HELP YOU OUT :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 02:37 PM~19951489
> *:biggrin:  HEY IF I HAVE TIME TODAY OR TOMORROW ILL DROP BY AND HELP YOU OUT :biggrin:
> *


ku! rite on thanx homie!!!! glad this vato showed up he half asleep!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 02:38 PM~19951502
> *ku! rite on thanx homie!!!! glad this vato showed up he half asleep!
> *


LOL AZ I GOT THIS SPARE WHEEL FOR SALE MAKE ME AN OFFER HOMIES 








:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up honies?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 02:39 PM~19951515
> *LOL  AZ I GOT THIS SPARE WHEEL FOR SALE MAKE ME AN OFFER HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...



$2 hahahaha money is harsh rite now :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

J/K HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 02:40 PM~19951517
> *What up honies?? :biggrin:
> *


just here honey , how are you doin darling :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 02:43 PM~19951543
> *just here honey , how are you doin darling :biggrin:
> *



I'M GOOD HONEY :biggrin: YOU BETTER BE MAKING MY MONEY IF NOT YOU KNOW WHAT'S WAITING FOR YOU :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 02:45 PM~19951554
> *I'M GOOD HONEY  :biggrin:  YOU BETTER BE MAKING MY MONEY IF NOT YOU KNOW WHAT'S WAITING FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


locked brakes on the porch :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Feb 24 2011, 02:02 PM~19951273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 24 2011, 02:54 PM~19951630
> *locked brakes on the porch :wow:
> *


NAW I'M NOT THAT CRAZY YOU CAN ROLL AROUND FREELY HAHAHAHA IT'S WHEN YOU GET OFF THE PORCH IS WHEN YOU IN TROUBLE HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 12:51 PM~19950707
> *STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH AND ILL STOP PUTTING MY DICK IN YOURS!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


When is the last time you seen it ben!??? Ahhahahahahaha!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 02:49 PM~19952013
> *:biggrin:
> *


I think a good come back is coming on this post!!!! :0 

Wait for it








wait for it








wait for it......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 02:39 PM~19951515
> *LOL  AZ I GOT THIS SPARE WHEEL FOR SALE MAKE ME AN OFFER HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


 ill give you a 40oz of oe


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey weekend toyz I hit you up a while back about a price on chroming a rear end for me and nothing what's up


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 24 2011, 04:22 PM~19952244
> *ill give you a 40oz of oe
> *


You and og are funny :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 04:25 PM~19952279
> *You and og are funny :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha ok I'll give you a 30 pack!!! if not me and mike will drink it lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 04:26 PM~19952302
> *hahahaha ok I'll give you a 30 pack!!! if not me and mike will drink it lol  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That would have been a hell of a deal but I quit drinking yesterday


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 04:28 PM~19952332
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 04:30 PM~19952356
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


como estas OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 04:30 PM~19952352
> *That would have been a hell of a deal but I quit drinking yesterday
> *



hahahaha ok :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 04:31 PM~19952363
> *como estas OG
> *



muy bueno lol :biggrin: THESE VATO'S HAD ME CRACKING UP ALL MORNING :biggrin: THEY SOM CRAZY ASS FOOLS!!!  

HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2011, 04:34 PM~19952394
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:
> *



WHAT UP MANDO? DAMN THOUGHT YOU FELL ASLEEP HOMIE!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 24 2011, 04:34 PM~19952394
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:
> *


what happened? did you find a job? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Sup arreybuddy?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 24 2011, 06:31 PM~19953393
> *:biggrin: Sup arreybuddy?
> *


what up Al


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 03:21 PM~19951832
> *NAW I'M NOT THAT CRAZY YOU CAN ROLL AROUND FREELY HAHAHAHA IT'S WHEN YOU GET OFF THE PORCH IS WHEN YOU IN TROUBLE HAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2011, 03:49 PM~19952008
> *When is the last time you seen it ben!??? Ahhahahahahaha!
> *



*shut the fuck up and eat your.............*










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480+Feb 24 2011, 04:31 PM~19952363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:32 PM~19953814
> *shut the fuck up and eat your.............
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I knew it


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 07:48 PM~19953974
> *Lol I knew it
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

az side ttt!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 04:33 PM~19952388
> *muy bueno lol  :biggrin:  THESE VATO'S HAD ME CRACKING UP ALL MORNING  :biggrin:  THEY SOM CRAZY ASS FOOLS!!!
> 
> HOW YOU DOING?
> *


IM DOING PRETTY GOOD OG THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 08:45 PM~19954548
> *IM DOING PRETTY GOOD OG THANKS FOR ASKING
> *


sup homie?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 07:36 PM~19953860
> *whats up homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 08:45 PM~19954548
> *IM DOING PRETTY GOOD OG THANKS FOR ASKING
> *



cool cool :biggrin: glad to hear it


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Viejo,,,Viejon


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up Miss O.G how are u ,,,ready to c who's going make us laugh 2nite lol


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 08:56 PM~19954697
> *sup homie?
> *


Que onda Ben you gonna do the car show for the veterans tomorrow


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 09:37 PM~19955106
> *Wats up Miss O.G how are u ,,,ready to c who's going make us laugh 2nite lol
> *



I'm good  yup once dj gets here ben will start :biggrin: bens probaly taking a nap :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

i would trade my car for this


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19955204
> *i would trade my car for this
> 
> 
> ...


That's nothing just wait intel Justin AZ car is done we are going to blow out the tires :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Guarantee son!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 24 2011, 09:58 PM~19955362
> *That's nothing just wait intel Justin AZ car is done we are going to blow out the tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Guarantee son!!!!!!!!!!
> *


this smoked a ferrari i think it ran mid 13's stock ?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES!!! :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/stmatthews.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Cruise_Night.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CTnLGytbWOs/TUi80pXRseI/AAAAAAAAEBI/uDybK40tE2w/s1600/New%2BImage%2BPre-Flyer.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/61654_100631786666078_100001577701971_2336_5789283_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />







*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:29 PM~19955665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:25 PM~19955614
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1IMG_5330.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:29 PM~19955665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get this On yo list homies :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19955738
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



MAN I HAD TO GO BACK PAGES BUT I THINK I FOUND THEM ALL :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2011, 10:39 PM~19955812
> *Sup
> *



WHAT UP ART? HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:36 PM~19955762
> *MAN I HAD TO GO BACK PAGES BUT I THINK I FOUND THEM ALL  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out OG!!!!! looking forward to meeting everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 09:42 PM~19955854
> *WHAT UP ART? HOW'S IT GOING?
> *


Its going good....I'm not gonna complain. How you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:45 PM~19955890
> *good looking out OG!!!!! looking forward to meeting everyone  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS :biggrin: SAME HERE :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:47 PM~19955905
> *THANKS  :biggrin:  SAME HERE  :biggrin:
> *


Not a Prob


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 24 2011, 10:47 PM~19955903
> *Its going good....I'm not gonna complain.  How you doing?
> *



THAT'S GOOD  I AM OK BETTER THAN THE OTHER DAY.. THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATED IT :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 09:49 PM~19955921
> *THAT'S GOOD    I AM OK BETTER THAN THE OTHER DAY.. THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATED IT  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 10:25 PM~19955614
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1IMG_5330.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 24 2011, 09:53 PM~19955960
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! Thanks for posting :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 24 2011, 10:53 PM~19955960
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PICK :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OH MY BAD SORRY FOR THE LANGUAGE :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Feb 24 2011, 11:16 PM~19956136
> *
> *


wazzup Joe


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 24 2011, 09:33 PM~19955072
> *Viejo,,,Viejon
> *


go to sleep bro :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 09:40 PM~19955139
> *Que onda Ben you gonna do the car show for the veterans tomorrow
> *


yes sir ill be there!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 09:43 PM~19955165
> *I'm good    yup once dj gets here ben will start :biggrin:  bens probaly taking a nap :biggrin:
> *



power nap OG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:12 PM~19956105
> *BAD ASS PICK  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OH MY BAD SORRY FOR THE LANGUAGE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 24 2011, 10:53 PM~19955960
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


real nice art!!!!!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 24 2011, 11:36 PM~19956288
> *yes sir ill be there!!!!!!
> *


Cool cool ill be there too


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels

WHERE DID EVERYONE GO????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 24 2011, 11:48 PM~19956365
> *Cool cool ill be there too
> *


    see you there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 PM~19956397
> *OGPLAYER, Ben'sCustomWheels
> 
> WHERE DID EVERYONE GO????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MY85TOY PHX AZ que onda junity???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 1 Members: Knightstalker

:run:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 25 2011, 12:43 AM~19956608
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 1 Members: Knightstalker
> 
> :run:
> *


ur a loner!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Now were did u all go ,,,,what's up knight stalker we in the house ke no bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 25 2011, 12:54 AM~19956686
> *Now were did u all go ,,,,what's up knight stalker we in the house ke no bro
> *


not no moarse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*FINE ASS FRIDAY IN EFFECT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I WOULD KILL IT!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN IT CANT SLEEP


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:56 AM~19956883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ben ben ben ...viejon esa ruka esta firme carnal I'm going to put her in my bff for myspace and face book lol u got a beer from me to u for her on fine ass friday


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

This is going to be in the parking lot in the back, it's right off on 21st ave. Come out and help the school raise some money.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 25 2011, 07:11 AM~19957526
> *This is going to be in the parking lot in the back, it's right off on 21st ave. Come out and help the school raise some money.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 25 2011, 07:11 AM~19957526
> *This is going to be in the parking lot in the back, it's right off on 21st ave. Come out and help the school raise some money.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:48 AM~19956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTIME BEN :worship: :worship: !!!!!!EVERYTIME BEN :worship: :worship:!!!!
YOU ARE THE KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! p.s. BEN IS MY HERO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ DOING BIG THINGS!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! Today! Today!Today!!!!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 25 2011, 09:03 AM~19958034
> *RIGHT NOW! RIGHT NOW!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 09:06 AM~19958053
> *RIGHT NOW! RIGHT NOW!
> *


TEAM WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 24 2011, 04:23 PM~19952263
> *Hey weekend toyz I hit you up a while back about a price on chroming a rear end for me and nothing what's up
> *


wuz up homie let me know the type of vehicle you got if you gut it out yourself your saving $200 cuz regular if they gotta gutt inside than your looking @ $650.00 - $750.00 hit me up 602-707-6290 we will be opening a second location 10,000 square feet warehouse with 3000 sf office showroom next month 

call me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 09:06 AM~19958053
> *just came back from there,,,, stopped in real kwik to shake the spot!!
> 
> SOME OF MY IDENTITY FAMILY WAS THERE,
> ...


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

What up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 09:46 AM~19958337
> *just came back from there,,,, stopped in real kwik to shake the spot!!
> 
> SOME OF MY IDENTITY FAMILY WAS THERE,
> ...


HEY CHIVO TIME IS MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 25 2011, 02:47 AM~19956982
> *Ben ben ben ...viejon esa ruka esta firme carnal I'm going to put her in my bff for myspace and face book lol u got a beer from me to u for her on fine ass friday
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 08:42 AM~19957899
> *EVERYTIME BEN  :worship:  :worship: !!!!!!EVERYTIME BEN  :worship:  :worship:!!!!
> YOU ARE THE KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! p.s. BEN IS MY HERO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 09:58 AM~19958387
> *HEY CHIVO TIME IS MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


YA BRO..... TIME IS MONEY,,,, I BEEN PUTTIN IN 14 HOUR DAYS ALL WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

STILL TIME TO GET OUT THERE GENTE!!!
TATA ON THE SCENE TAKIN PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

man I had just left


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry they are kinda blurry they are cell phone pictures


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 10:56 AM~19958736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

cool pics art!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 10:58 AM~19958753
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 thats my car in the second to last picture


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 11:00 AM~19958766
> *cool pics art!!
> *


NOT ME THE HOMIE TOOK EM!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 10:40 AM~19958639
> *YA BRO..... TIME IS MONEY,,,, I BEEN  PUTTIN IN 14 HOUR DAYS ALL WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU ARE READY FOR A BEER !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 11:09 AM~19958827
> *YOU ARE READY FOR A BEER !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me me meeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Mike!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 11:09 AM~19958827
> *YOU ARE READY FOR A BEER !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I GOT SOME BRABDY IN MY COFFEE :biggrin: !


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 11:00 AM~19958770
> *thats my car in the second to last picture
> *


WERE YOU STANDING WITH ALL WHEN HE HAD ME YELLING FOR BURRITTOS!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2011, 11:40 AM~19959025
> *Sup Mike!
> *


 :biggrin: sup a


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up azilla


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 11:00 AM~19958770
> *thats my car in the second to last picture
> *


ALLL RIGHT !!!!!!I THINK JUSTIN AZ AND I HAVE A CHALLENGE FOR U THE BEST BURN OUTS OR A RACE OR A JUMP OVER THE SALT RIVER???AND I WILL BE RIDING SHOOT GUN :wow: :wow: YOUR PICK HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 12:11 PM~19959234
> *:biggrin:
> *


FUCKIN :cheesy: A JOE!!!! GONNA RIDE SHOT :cheesy: GUN IN BOTH CARS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 12:22 PM~19959300
> *FUCKIN  :cheesy: A JOE!!!! GONNA RIDE SHOT  :cheesy: GUN IN BOTH CARS!!!! :cheesy:
> *


NA HOMIE JUST JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BECAUSE WE ARE LIKE BO AND LUKE DUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 12:29 PM~19959344
> *NA HOMIE JUST  JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BECAUSE WE ARE LIKE BO AND LUKE DUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK ILL BE UNCLE JESSE!
CAUSE I LIKE MOONSHINE :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

yea that was me!!! how about burnout :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I was going to go hit up a burrito place after but I never went :banghead: :banghead: I went carls jr instead :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:23 PM~19959678
> *yea that was me!!! how about burnout :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAM HOMIE DIDNT KNOW,,,, I WISH I CUDDA STAYED BUT I GOT SO MUCH SHIT GOIN ON!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:27 PM~19959697
> *I was going to go hit up a burrito place after but I never went :banghead:  :banghead:  I went carls jr instead :biggrin:
> *


WHICH WAY DID YOU GO????


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 12:54 PM~19959511
> *OK ILL BE UNCLE JESSE!
> CAUSE I LIKE MOONSHINE :cheesy:
> *


ORALE MOONCHINE FOR ART AKA UNCLE JESSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 10:57 AM~19958742
> *sorry they are kinda blurry they are cell phone pictures
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 01:28 PM~19959710
> *WHICH WAY DID YOU GO????
> *


I was walking around looking at the rides I took off around 9:30 to grab a bite and get ready for work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 25 2011, 12:05 PM~19959202
> *What's up azilla
> *


wasss sappponing???


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:23 PM~19959678
> *yea that was me!!! how about burnout :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OK JUSTIN AZ DOES NOT KNOW YET BUT WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU NAME THE PLACE AND VIDEO PLEASES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL J/K


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:30 PM~19959728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you find the pic??? Bet you, you never even looked for it huh? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 01:31 PM~19959739
> *OK JUSTIN AZ DOES NOT KNOW YET BUT WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU NAME THE PLACE AND VIDEO PLEASES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LOL J/K
> *


Isnt his car still getting work done?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:30 PM~19959729
> *I was walking around looking at the rides  I took off around 9:30 to grab a bite and get ready for work
> *


MAN YOU SHUDA WENT BY :cheesy: RITOS.... I WAS BUT I DIDNT HAVE TIME HAD TO GET HERE BACK TO WORK!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 01:34 PM~19959759
> *MAN YOU SHUDA WENT BY  :cheesy: RITOS.... I WAS BUT I DIDNT HAVE TIME HAD TO GET HERE BACK TO WORK!
> *


Where is that at??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WTF GOOSE! WHAT U DOING ESE


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:34 PM~19959754
> *Isnt his car still getting work done?????
> *


YA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONE OR NOT DONE WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 01:40 PM~19959791
> *YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONE OR NOT DONE WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 01:40 PM~19959791
> *YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONE OR NOT DONE WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


He is going to be like WTF I never said anything   
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:38 PM~19959778
> *Where is that at??
> *


OH SHIT YOU AINT KNOW RITOS??????
MAN WHERE YOU LIVE AT,,,
NO **** :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 01:40 PM~19959791
> *YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONE OR NOT DONE WE ARE ON!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 01:42 PM~19959802
> *OH SHIT YOU AINT KNOW RITOS??????
> MAN WHERE YOU LIVE AT,,,
> NO **** :wow:
> *


none for me thank you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
around 43rd and thomas


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19959816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:42 PM~19959801
> *He is going to be like    WTF I never said anything
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:43 PM~19959813
> *none for me thank you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> around 43rd and thomas
> *


14 ST AND GARFIELD :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 25 2011, 01:51 PM~19959854
> *14 ST AND GARFIELD :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooooo that place my aunt works there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19959816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE DOG DOES IT AGAIN! FIRME!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:32 PM~19959743
> *you find the pic??? Bet you, you never even looked for it huh? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im looking bro


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:55 PM~19959875
> *im looking bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:53 PM~19959866
> *ooooooooooo that place my aunt works there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CUZZIN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 01:53 PM~19959866
> *ooooooooooo that place my aunt works there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOOK IT UP


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19959816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 25 2011, 07:11 AM~19957526
> *This is going to be in the parking lot in the back, it's right off on 21st ave. Come out and help the school raise some money.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19959944
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SHIT THEY DONT EVEN HOOK HER UP!! I DONT KNOW WHY SHE STILL WORKS THERE??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 02:08 PM~19959960
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 AH shit frank hittin the swithces!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT YOU PAY IS WHAT SHE PAYS AND SHE HAS BEEN WORKING THERE FOR YEARS!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 10:56 AM~19958736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a good event! Looks like my boy Rick is now lifted too! :biggrin:  I wanted to go but I had to work. Plus Im working my second job tomorrow so I have to miss another show!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+Feb 25 2011, 02:16 PM~19960006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE BISCANE LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 02:22 PM~19960048
> *looks like a good event! Looks like my boy Rick is now lifted too!  :biggrin:   I wanted to go but I had to work. Plus Im working my second job tomorrow so I have to miss another show!!!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOUR A WORKHOLIC


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 01:25 PM~19960062
> *THATS FUCKED UP
> THE BISCANE LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:
> *


WTF MIKEY!!! U MUST NEED A BEER!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 25 2011, 02:26 PM~19960065
> *WTF MIKEY!!! U MUST NEED A BEER!! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YES


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What going down for 2marow???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19959944
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19960085
> *What going down for 2marow???
> *


MAYBE THE BURNOUT :x: :x: J/K LOL


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19959816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride bro part of my familia


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 25 2011, 02:32 PM~19960104
> *MAYBE THE BURNOUT  :x:  :x: J/K LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19960085
> *What going down for 2marow???
> *


The St Mattews thing


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

i dont like to put my car club business out on LIL for everyone to see but these 3 guys are getting fined!!!!      








































for not inviting me!!!!!!!!!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 02:42 PM~19960156
> *i dont like to put my car club business out on LIL for everyone to see but these 3 guys are getting fined!!!!
> for not inviting me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fine them and we will go mando :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 02:42 PM~19960156
> *i dont like to put my car club business out on LIL for everyone to see but these 3 guys are getting fined!!!!
> for not inviting me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha I bet lunas taking the pic huh :biggrin: fined fined fined!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 02:46 PM~19960179
> *:biggrin: fine them and we will go mando :biggrin:
> *


i know huh


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, unity_mike, elphoenixquetzal, TopDogg

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 02:41 PM~19960148
> *The St Mattews thing
> *


thats right  :uh: what about this


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: TOP DOGG
HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 02:55 PM~19960233
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

So first this 









then this


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 25 2011, 02:52 PM~19960215
> *thats right    :uh:  what about this
> 
> 
> ...


do they still do this?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Feb 25 2011, 02:51 PM~19960206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 03:16 PM~19960344
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


at least you got my good side! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 03:16 PM~19960344
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mc mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 03:19 PM~19960357
> *mc mando
> *


i was filling in for a minute


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 03:20 PM~19960364
> *i was filling in for a minute
> *


did they pay you in beer :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 03:10 PM~19960301
> *do they still do this?
> *


I dont know I just saw it on my computer in a folder that has flyers I think i got it off the AZ EAST side topic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 25 2011, 03:21 PM~19960372
> *did they pay you in beer :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah they did, that after party was sick! $1 beers all night!!! I dont think anyone will top that any time soon!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> i dont like to put my car club business out on LIL for everyone to see but these 3 guys are getting fined!!!!
> for not inviting me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 25 2011, 02:08 PM~19959960
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up top dogg


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 25 2011, 03:33 PM~19960457
> *whats up top dogg
> *


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 03:24 PM~19960390
> *hell yeah they did, that after party was sick! $1 beers all night!!! I dont think anyone will top that any time soon!
> *


 :biggrin: wish i was there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

"An idea well-expressed is like a design of gold set in silver."

Proverbs 25-11 :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: henry castillo, Identity Original, El Azteca 85 Buick, arizonalow-480, smiley602, knightowl480, BIGRICHSPIRIT

Sup Henry, ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 04:46 PM~19960964
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: henry castillo, Identity Original, El Azteca 85 Buick, arizonalow-480, smiley602, knightowl480, BIGRICHSPIRIT
> 
> ...


see Mando and it's not even Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 25 2011, 04:49 PM~19960989
> *see Mando and it's not even Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :naughty:
> *


im surprised!!!! wait for it.............................................















































but it is fine ass fridays so I dont buy it!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









































:roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 04:51 PM~19961004
> *im surprised!!!! wait for it.............................................
> but it is fine ass fridays so I dont buy it!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


haaaaa i love lay it low on Tuesdays and Fridays...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 25 2011, 04:55 PM~19961034
> *haaaaa i love lay it low on Tuesdays and Fridays...
> *


x97!!!
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 04:51 PM~19961004
> *im surprised!!!! wait for it.............................................
> but it is fine ass fridays so I dont buy it!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


DAMMM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 25 2011, 07:11 AM~19957526
> *This is going to be in the parking lot in the back, it's right off on 21st ave. Come out and help the school raise some money.
> 
> 
> ...


CANT MAKE IT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Feb 25 2011, 06:42 PM~19961716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did my boy Volo shoot those pics of her and your ride?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 08:45 PM~19962628
> *Did my boy Volo shoot those pics of her and your ride?
> *







:yes:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 03:42 PM~19960156
> *i dont like to put my car club business out on LIL for everyone to see but these 3 guys are getting fined!!!!
> for not inviting me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


SHIT hit me up when you there i could always use a few cold beers :biggrin: im always at the VA across the street, 
they always doing :banghead: crazy test on me tryin to figure out stuff 
:guns: that war stuff does weird things to people :machinegun: :loco:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP MANDOS69C/10?

HOW YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:50 AM~19956864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: SO MANY CHOICES!?!? :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2011, 10:48 PM~19963594
> *:wow: :wow: SO MANY CHOICES!?!? :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


Where you been Torta!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2011, 10:35 PM~19963475
> *WHAT UP MANDOS69C/10?
> 
> HOW YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?
> *


:cheesy: ME AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING GOOD HOMEGIRL!  HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2011, 10:50 PM~19963610
> *Where you been Torta!!
> *


:biggrin: I AM RIGHT HERE BUDDY BUDDY!! :tears: MY PHONE BROKE SO I HAVEN`T BEEN ON AS MUCH! WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 PM~19963621
> *:cheesy: ME AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING GOOD HOMEGIRL!  HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *


GLAD TO HEAR IT :biggrin: I'M GOOD HOMIE FINALLY GETTING OVER THIS FLU/COLD..  YOU READY ONE MORE MONTH YOU GONNA HELP OUT HOMIE???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2011, 10:55 PM~19963651
> *:biggrin: I AM RIGHT HERE BUDDY BUDDY!! :tears: MY PHONE BROKE SO I HAVEN`T BEEN ON AS MUCH! WHAT YOU UP TO?
> *


Get a new phone!.....

Me, still dealing with this drama but I'm hanging in there until I hear otherwise


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES!!! :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/stmatthews.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Cruise_Night.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CTnLGytbWOs/TUi80pXRseI/AAAAAAAAEBI/uDybK40tE2w/s1600/New%2BImage%2BPre-Flyer.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/61654_100631786666078_100001577701971_2336_5789283_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />







*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 25 2011, 11:04 PM~19963720
> *GLAD TO HEAR IT  :biggrin:  I'M GOOD HOMIE FINALLY GETTING OVER THIS FLU/COLD..  YOU READY ONE MORE MONTH YOU GONNA HELP OUT HOMIE???
> *


  I AM STILL DOWN TO HELP COOK! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up Ó.G.Player ,la familia,and ese puppet...no Ben ????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 25 2011, 04:51 PM~19961004
> *im surprised!!!! wait for it.............................................
> but it is fine ass fridays so I dont buy it!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Feb 25 2011, 04:55 PM~19961034
> *haaaaa i love lay it low on Tuesdays and Fridays...
> *


meeee toooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2011, 10:48 PM~19963594
> *:wow: :wow: SO MANY CHOICES!?!? :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 26 2011, 12:29 AM~19964270
> *Wat up Ó.G.Player  ,la familia,and ese puppet...no Ben ????
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2011, 01:25 AM~19964509
> *good night az!!!!
> *



WHY? WERE YOU ALL ALONE ON LIL :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING HOMIES HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

see everyone out there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 26 2011, 06:52 AM~19965014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I gotta work today!!!!! but I love this job!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 26 2011, 07:57 AM~19965161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick. jevries makes some bad ass models


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:wow: 



CRAZY FUKKIN CRACKHEADS LMFAO!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 26 2011, 08:56 AM~19965397
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bling bling "click click" :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 26 2011, 07:57 AM~19965161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

hey az side i have inner tubes available for 13/14 inch spoke rims,$20 a piece installed thanks hit me up 602 367 8630,,i put this out there cuz u never know :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Feb 26 2011, 09:53 AM~19965665
> *hey az side i have inner tubes available for 13/14 inch spoke rims,$20 a piece installed thanks hit me up 602 367 8630,,i put this out there cuz u never know  :biggrin:
> *


im a happy customer!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 26 2011, 05:48 AM~19964895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 26 2011, 07:57 AM~19965161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tight!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 26 2011, 08:56 AM~19965397
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: crack is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

childsplay69, whats up homie, how did that come out yesterday?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PLANJOE, chilango's-67, childsplay69, rc4life, Danny G :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WHAT"S UP BEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND JUSTIN AZ I THINK I HAVE BURNOUT COMPETITION FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!LOL :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 26 2011, 08:56 AM~19965397
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



wtf big ben knocking over dj and art lokks singing :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!_ :cheesy:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

windsheild and rear window for 1963 impala 2door up for sale. Both windows in good shape, no chips or cracks.. Need some minor cleaning! Hit me up through email or message me with an offer! also have brand new inner window felts for sale for same car!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:40 AM~19956831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My new wall paper!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 26 2011, 12:44 PM~19966746
> *Today! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 man I missed it I had to do Lanscaping and shit :angry: anybody cruisin after??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 26 2011, 12:30 PM~19966676
> *WHAT"S UP BEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND JUSTIN AZ I THINK I HAVE  BURNOUT COMPETITION FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!LOL :wave:  :wave:
> *


shit homie i drive a lowrider not a muscle car!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 26 2011, 08:56 AM~19965397
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fwd this to :48 secs and see justin fuckin up Dj Nitelite at fry's lmfao
and right after OG says thats Art loks rapping......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE! Anything going on today???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2011, 05:41 PM~19968342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fwd this to :48 secs and see justin fuckin up Dj Nitelite at fry's lmfao
> ...


LOL That guy went crazy .


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 12:55 AM~19970657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEN IS MY HERO!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave: WAZUP AZ........


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

St Mathews school and I would like to thank everybody that came out on Saturday.
Sophisticated Few, Lowrider style, Redeemed, Unity, Old School, Phoeniquera Classics, Arizona Pride, Society, Spirit, Identity, and homies like Luna from Identity, Mando from Unity, Fish, Brandon from Imperials, Night Owl & his homies with the bad ass motorcycles, and all the solo riders that came out.
Together we raised over $500.00 for the school..... Special thanks goes to Sophisticated Few c.c. for being the first ones there to get the party started. And a big thanks to Spirit c.c. for being the last ones there hanging out, and keeping the party going till the end. Thank you everybody................sorry if I missed anybody.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 27 2011, 10:42 AM~19972016
> *St Mathews school and I would like to thank everybody that came out on Saturday.
> Sophisticated Few, Lowrider style, Redeemed, Unity, Old School, Phoeniquera Classics, Arizona Pride, Society, Spirit, Identity, and homies like Luna from Identity, Mando from Unity, Fish, Brandon from Imperials, Night Owl & his homies with the bad ass motorcycles, and all the solo riders that came out.
> Together we raised over $500.00 for the school..... Special thanks goes to Sophisticated Few c.c. for being the first ones there to get the party started. And a big thanks to Spirit c.c. for being the last ones there hanging out, and keeping the party going till the end. Thank you everybody................sorry if I missed anybody.
> *


_This video gots over 4,000 hits and it shows people all over the world how AZ puts it down!!!! </span>_ :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 27 2011, 09:42 AM~19972016
> *St Mathews school and I would like to thank everybody that came out on Saturday.
> Sophisticated Few, Lowrider style, Redeemed, Unity, Old School, Phoeniquera Classics, Arizona Pride, Society, Spirit, Identity, and homies like Luna from Identity, Mando from Unity, Fish, Brandon from Imperials, Night Owl & his homies with the bad ass motorcycles, and all the solo riders that came out.
> Together we raised over $500.00 for the school..... Special thanks goes to Sophisticated Few c.c. for being the first ones there to get the party started. And a big thanks to Spirit c.c. for being the last ones there hanging out, and keeping the party going till the end. Thank you everybody................sorry if I missed anybody.
> *


  That's cool Homie. Good Job! I had to miss this one but if you have another on I will be there!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Is there anything going on 2 day


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 27 2011, 10:25 AM~19971919
> *Whats up AZ-SIDE! Anything going on today???
> *


NASCAR :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 25 2011, 11:16 PM~19963819
> *  I AM STILL DOWN TO HELP EAT! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


FIXED :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 26 2011, 05:49 AM~19964897
> *WHY? WERE YOU ALL ALONE ON LIL  :biggrin:
> *


:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 26 2011, 06:52 AM~19965014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD TO WORK HOMIE!!!!
MISSED OUT ON THIS AND A FAMILY FUNCTION!!
BEEN BUSTIN MYS ASS!!
SHIT AINT HARD BUT REPETITIVE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 26 2011, 07:46 AM~19965127
> *damn, I gotta work today!!!!! but I love this job!!!!
> *


YA BRO WORK IS A BITCH,, BUT ONCE A MONTH IM IN THIS CAVE!!!!  
I MISS OUT ON ALL THE FUN!!
MY BOSS WAS HERE YESTERDAY!!!
THATS WHY I STAYED :happysad:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 27 2011, 06:51 AM~19971129
> *DAMN IT MAN! YOU GUYS ARE SOME WORKING MOTHA%*^&S
> *


had to get these done


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 26 2011, 10:57 AM~19966057
> *:biggrin:
> im a happy customer!
> *


YOU GOT TTUBES FOR YOU POOL??? :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 26 2011, 12:34 PM~19966694
> *wtf big ben knocking over dj and art lokks singing  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"AND WHEN ME COME IN U :machinegun: GONNA HERE THIS" :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 26 2011, 05:41 PM~19968342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fwd this to :48 secs and see justin fuckin up Dj Nitelite at fry's lmfao
> ...


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Feb 27 2011, 12:55 AM~19970657]








:fool2:
[/quote]
X97!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 27 2011, 01:40 PM~19972941
> *NASCAR :biggrin:
> *


Naw I'm good on that, I was lookin 4 a show 2 hit :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Feb 27 2011, 10:42 AM~19972016
> *St Mathews school and I would like to thank everybody that came out on Saturday.
> Sophisticated Few, Lowrider style, Redeemed, Unity, Old School, Phoeniquera Classics, Arizona Pride, Society, Spirit, Identity, and homies like Luna from Identity, Mando from Unity, Fish, Brandon from Imperials, Night Owl & his homies with the bad ass motorcycles, and all the solo riders that came out.
> Together we raised over $500.00 for the school..... Special thanks goes to Sophisticated Few c.c. for being the first ones there to get the party started. And a big thanks to Spirit c.c. for being the last ones there hanging out, and keeping the party going till the end. Thank you everybody................sorry if I missed anybody.
> *


AWESOME BRO!!!
I MISSED OUT... BUT HAD TO WORK!!!
SUX!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 27 2011, 10:27 AM~19971937
> *BEN IS MY HERO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 27 2011, 03:29 PM~19973923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 27 2011, 01:59 PM~19973019
> *had to get these done
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 27 2011, 02:05 PM~19973045
> *"AND WHEN ME COME IN U :machinegun:  GONNA HERE THIS" :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Dat fool Juan, ART LOKS, D.J. Nitelite, El Azteca 85 Buick, TopDogg 



whats up homies?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up wats up AZ siders


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 04:57 PM~19974055
> *Dat fool Juan, ART LOKS, D.J. Nitelite, El Azteca 85 Buick, TopDogg
> whats up homies?
> *


here at work slavin!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 27 2011, 05:02 PM~19974089
> *here at work slavin!!!!
> *


on sunday???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 27 2011, 05:00 PM~19974071
> *Wats up wats up AZ siders
> *


missed ur call last nite carnal,,,, was here at work!!!
did u drink one for me?? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 27 2011, 05:04 PM~19974099
> *missed ur call last nite carnal,,,, was here at work!!!
> did u drink one for me?? :cheesy:
> *


are you a prostitute or something???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 04:57 PM~19974055
> *Dat fool Juan, ART LOKS, D.J. Nitelite, El Azteca 85 Buick, TopDogg
> whats up homies?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 05:03 PM~19974093
> *on sunday???
> *


tday i came in at 11 but yesterday a lil after 8, all week 8 to 10  
IM LEAVING IN A LIL BIT GOTTA JUST GET AN ORDER READY FOR TOMORROW, AND THEM COME IN AND FUCKIN CONTINUE.... IT AINT HARD JUST BORING,,,,, ASK SMILEY602


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat fool Juan_@Feb 27 2011, 05:06 PM~19974111
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homeboy???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 05:05 PM~19974103
> *are you a prostitute or something????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER 10PM SHOW ME THE MUNNY!!!!!!! :cheesy: 
NO **** :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 27 2011, 05:07 PM~19974122
> *AFTER 10PM SHOW ME THE MUNNY!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> NO **** :0
> *


oh ok....... what happened to Dj Nite brite?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 27 2011, 05:06 PM~19974113
> *tday i came in at 11 but yesterday a lil after 8, all week 8 to 10
> IM LEAVING IN A LIL BIT GOTTA JUST GET AN ORDER READY FOR TOMORROW, AND THEM COME IN AND FUCKIN CONTINUE.... IT AINT HARD JUST BORING,,,,, ASK SMILEY602
> *


smiley is gay though!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[/quote]
WHERES THE REST OF THIS PIC!!!!!!!!
LIPSTIC PERHAPS :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

off to chawps shop!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i hope Dj midnite is ok!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 05:06 PM~19974115
> *whats up homeboy???
> *


Chillin bro.Going to the car wash today?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 04:22 PM~19974208
> *i hope Dj midnite is ok!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *




YES IM OK CABRON......I JUST HAVE MY MOMS HEALTH ON MY MIND.....SHE HAS CIRRHOSIS....TRIPS ME OUT CUZ SHE DONT DRINK........NOW IM WORRIED.........THATS ALL HOMIE....NOT REALLY UP FOR PLAYING RIGHT NOW.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 27 2011, 05:29 PM~19974245
> *YES IM OK CABRON......I JUST HAVE MY MOMS HEALTH ON MY MIND.....SHE HAS CIRRHOSIS....TRIPS ME OUT CUZ SHE DONT DRINK........NOW IM WORRIED.........THATS ALL HOMIE....NOT REALLY UP FOR PLAYING RIGHT NOW.......
> *


ooopss my bad!!!! later!!! :happysad:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 04:09 PM~19974131
> *smiley is gay though!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




OK...MAYBE JUST ONE.....I SAW YOUR POST AND COULDNT HELP IT........LOL!!!!!.......


SMILEY?????.....MAYBE????/...I CANT TELL WITH THE WIG ON....BUT IM PRETTY SURE IT IS.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Feb 27 2011, 05:37 PM~19974295
> *OK...MAYBE JUST ONE.....I SAW YOUR POST AND COULDNT HELP IT........LOL!!!!!.......
> SMILEY?????.....MAYBE????/...I CANT TELL WITH THE WIG ON....BUT IM PRETTY SURE IT IS.......
> 
> ...


now im not in the mood!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 04:31 PM~19974255
> *ooopss my bad!!!!  later!!! :happysad:
> *



NAH HOMIE....YOU TOOK IT OUT OF CONTEXT.....I WAS JUST SAYING......WE'LL PLAY LATER....(NO ****).....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 27 2011, 04:38 PM~19974306
> *now im not in the mood!!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

DUE TO THE AMOUNT ENTRYS / VEHICLES MOVE IN IS FROM 5:00PM TO 9:00PM FRIDAY!!! & 7:00AM TO 11:00AM SATURDAY!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

DUE TO THE AMOUNT ENTRYS / VEHICLES MOVE IN IS FROM 5:00PM TO 9:00PM FRIDAY!!! & 7:00AM TO 11:00AM SATURDAY!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

PUSSY SHOT LOL


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Wuts up AZ side?? Anyone know where to get a good deal on Blue Top Optima Batterys??


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 27 2011, 06:47 PM~19974711
> *PUSSY  SHOT LOL
> *


 Lets see the pic.  lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy B-Day to Juan & Jorge from Identity. They both celebrating birthdays this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Happy b-day juan n jorge IDENTITY.C.C. Family


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Feb 27 2011, 08:12 PM~19975335
> *Happy b-day juan n jorge IDENTITY.C.C. Family
> *


X2 Happy Birthday homies


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Feb 27 2011, 05:43 PM~19974338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW THERE WAS ANOTHER FLYER BUT COULDN'T FIND IT SORRY I AM GONNA POST IT UP WITH THE OTHER ONES NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CTnLGytbWOs/TUi80pXRseI/AAAAAAAAEBI/uDybK40tE2w/s1600/New%2BImage%2BPre-Flyer.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/HWAprilFrontWeb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/61654_100631786666078_100001577701971_2336_5789283_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Feb 27 2011, 05:55 PM~19974765
> *Wuts up AZ side?? Anyone know where to get a good deal on Blue Top Optima Batterys??
> *


my homie can get you 31 s yellow top let me know if u want to check them out


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late night at the Chawp Shop....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:45 PM~19977624
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:45 PM~19977624
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 27 2011, 06:47 PM~19974711
> *PUSSY  SHOT LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I knew that was gonna happen!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 27 2011, 07:42 PM~19975104
> *Happy B-Day to Juan & Jorge from Identity. They both celebrating birthdays this weekend!!!!!!
> *



happy birthday homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey do you know what they call two mexicans playing basketbal??????????














wait for it.........................................



















juan on juan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:45 PM~19977624
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good chucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Feb 28 2011, 01:57 AM~19978210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie they were getting down


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

or up i should say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I FOUND A VIDEO OF DJ MIDNITE WHEN HE WAS YOUNGER BEFORE HE STARTED SPINNING RECORDS!!!























WAIT FOR IT.........................




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres+Feb 27 2011, 10:42 AM~19972016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUT SOME HOT SAUCE ON MY BURRITO BABY :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 27 2011, 09:13 PM~19976098
> *I KNEW THERE WAS ANOTHER FLYER BUT COULDN'T FIND IT SORRY I AM GONNA POST IT UP WITH THE OTHER ONES NOW  :biggrin:
> *


Here goes one more.....[/i]  

<span style=\'color:red\'>*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *





















:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody have any 13" Choker 5.20's 5/8 WW for sale please hit me up on PM.

Need 2 "good" spares


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 01:52 AM~19978196
> *happy birthday homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hey do you know what they call two mexicans playing basketbal??????????
> ...


:thumbsdown:






















WAIT FOR IT......................................................
























:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PRINTED A BUNCH OF THESE AND IVE BEEN PASSING THEM AROUND CHANDLER AND SCOTTSDALE I THINK WERE GONNA HAVE A HELL OF A TURN OUT HOMIES


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Feb 27 2011, 09:20 PM~19976188
> *my homie can get you 31 s  yellow top let me know if u want  to check  them out
> *


Wuts the price on the Yellow Tops??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 28 2011, 10:08 AM~19979633
> *PRINTED A BUNCH OF THESE AND IVE BEEN PASSING THEM AROUND CHANDLER AND SCOTTSDALE I THINK WERE GONNA HAVE A HELL OF A TURN OUT HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


flyer whore!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its monday and im here again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 10:11 AM~19979651
> *flyer whore!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

WHATTT UP ARTTTT.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 10:19 AM~19979722
> *:naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 10:11 AM~19979651
> *flyer whore!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you want flyer art love you long time :biggrin: that's y he hates working :biggrin: just fucking with you art


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 AM~19979765
> *you want flyer art love you long time :biggrin: that's y he hates working :biggrin: just fucking with you art
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING HOMIES :biggrin: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:36 AM~19979818
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


Good morning OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 AM~19979831
> *Good morning OG
> *



:wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOCIETY1980_@Feb 28 2011, 10:21 AM~19979733
> *WHATTT UP ARTTTT.
> *


here at work brudda!!!
got a $5700 sale!!!
pays for rent!!!
good monday so far!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up AZ!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 28 2011, 10:27 AM~19979765
> *you want flyer art love you long time :biggrin: that's y he hates working :biggrin: just fucking with you art
> *


naw lil brother its not that i hate working,,,, i just dont like to have to fix somebody elses lazyness....  

i love my job bro!! :biggrin: 
shit i work and get to be on here ALL DAY LONG!!!

SHIT SOON ENUFF ITS GONNA SAY "MODERATOR" INSTEAD OF FULL MEMBER!!! :cheesy: 
YA RIGHT ILL BANNIN MOFOS LIKE TATA BE "FINE FINE FINE FINE"
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:36 AM~19979818
> *GOOD MORNING HONIES  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED!!

MORNIN OG!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 10:53 AM~19979916
> *FIXED!!
> 
> MORNIN OG!!!!!!
> *



OH LIKE THAT THOUGHT YOU WERE MY ONLY HONEY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH FORGOT PLAYA PLAYA HUH :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 10:53 AM~19979916
> *FIXED!!
> 
> MORNIN OG!!!!!!
> *


MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:38 AM~19979839
> *:wave:
> *


whats crackin OG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:56 AM~19979929
> *OH LIKE THAT THOUGHT YOU WERE MY ONLY HONEY  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OH FORGOT PLAYA PLAYA HUH :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 













WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













:biggrin: 





"I AINT SAYIN NO NAMES" :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:06 AM~19979986
> *whats crackin OG
> *


NADA JUST HERE WANTING ONE OF THOSE BREAKFAST BURRITOS FROM ARMANDOS :biggrin: DEBATING IF I SHOULD GO GET ME ONE :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:10 AM~19980022
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 11:16 AM~19980067
> *NADA JUST HERE WANTING ONE OF THOSE BREAKFAST BURRITOS FROM ARMANDOS  :biggrin:  DEBATING IF I SHOULD GO GET ME ONE  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK YOU SHUD GET 3.....

THEN YOU AND BEN CAN COME AND HAVE BREAKFAST BURRITOS!!!!! :biggrin: 
BEANS IN MINE PLZ....CHICKEN IN BENS.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:56 AM~19979929
> *OH LIKE THAT THOUGHT YOU WERE MY ONLY HONEY  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OH FORGOT PLAYA PLAYA HUH :biggrin:
> *


playa playa from the hymalayas!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:18 AM~19980076
> *I THINK YOU SHUD GET 3.....
> 
> THEN YOU AND BEN CAN COME AND HAVE BREAKFAST BURRITOS!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:18 AM~19980076
> *I THINK YOU SHUD GET 3.....
> 
> THEN YOU AND BEN CAN COME AND HAVE BREAKFAST BURRITOS!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


yup thats a good idea~!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:19 AM~19980090
> *playa playa from the hymalayas!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:20 AM~19980097
> *yup thats a good idea~!!!!!
> *



IT IS BUT I HAVE A DOC'S APPOINTMENT IN A LITTLE BIT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Feb 27 2011, 08:56 PM~19975850
> *X2 Happy Birthday homies
> *



thanks man


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:19 AM~19980090
> *playa playa from the hymalayas!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ROMIE ROME!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

"IF YOU KNOW THE SONG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SING ALONNNNNNNNG"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:24 AM~19980127
> *thanks man
> *


DID AL GET ALL EASY SATURDAY?? :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 11:22 AM~19980114
> *IT IS BUT I HAVE A DOC'S APPOINTMENT IN A LITTLE BIT
> *


excuses :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:27 AM~19980151
> *excuses :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE SCARED,,,,SAY IT!!

BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!

OK FINE NO BEANS , AND BEN CAN EAT PIDGEON :cheesy: 














J/K!!
GORDONIZE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:29 AM~19980163
> *:cheesy:
> DONT BE SCARED,,,,SAY IT!!
> 
> ...


jajajaja i got your gordonize


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CALiLLAC, thestrongsurvive, chilango's-67, smiley602 whats up homies?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:31 AM~19980180
> *jajajaja i got your gordonize
> *


NAW MAN THE GAME







HEN GORDONIZE,,,,,NOT YOU GORDY CAKES :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good fellas my boss went to lunch so I can bullshit for a bit


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:44 AM~19980270
> *CALiLLAC, thestrongsurvive, chilango's-67, smiley602  whats up homies?
> *


Que rollo con el pollo?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 28 2011, 11:53 AM~19980319
> *What's good fellas my boss went to lunch so I can bullshit for a bit
> *


what up smiley!!!!!!!!!!
here at work,, think ill feed the guys Mr Goodcents subs for lunch,,,,since OG is bz And ben gettin freaky wit da gordonize chet, no **** :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:48 AM~19980290
> *NAW MAN THE GAME
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ooops my bad homie!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Feb 28 2011, 12:01 PM~19980356
> *Que rollo con el pollo?
> *


that was funny though!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

pic nic in casa grande. majestics cg chapter come on down and chill with us any info 520 280-1387 toons


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:48 AM~19980290
> *NAW MAN THE GAME
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED TO ROAST A CHIVO LOL,HELP US OUT ART!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 28 2011, 01:14 PM~19980816
> *WE NEED TO ROAST A CHIVO LOL,HELP US OUT ART!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get down or lay down :wow: !!

not this old GOAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 12:15 PM~19980458
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ooops my bad homie!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Feb 28 2011, 12:48 PM~19980651
> *pic nic in casa grande. majestics cg chapter come on down and chill with us any info 520 280-1387 toons
> *


THEY GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES IN CASA G!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

justin biebers crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:49 AM~19956861
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

slow day in layitlow land!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Feb 28 2011, 11:27 AM~19980151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaha i don't make excuses lmfao naw just got home it sucks to sit in waiting room 2 hours then in back room another hour and 5 minutes with doc :angry: then tomorrow for x rays :uh: doc's suck :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 03:56 PM~19981857
> *slow day in layitlow land!!!!
> *


Im waiting for 12am :naughty: :naughty:!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :rofl:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 28 2011, 04:07 PM~19981924
> *Im waiting for 12am :naughty:  :naughty:!!!!
> *



BEWARE CAUSE THE FREAKS COME OUT AT NIGHT LOL :biggrin: BIG BEN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 04:24 PM~19982021
> *:wave:  :rofl:
> *



WHAT UP? :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:24 PM~19982023
> *BEWARE CAUSE THE FREAKS COME OUT AT NIGHT LOL :biggrin:  BIG BEN!!!
> *


LMAO OG BEN IS MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:24 PM~19982023
> *BEWARE CAUSE THE FREAKS COME OUT AT NIGHT LOL :biggrin:  BIG BEN!!!
> *


SUOER FREAK BIG BEN! :cheesy: 
NO ****!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 28 2011, 04:27 PM~19982037
> *LMAO OG BEN IS MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL HAHAHAHAHA WITH ALL THEM POSTS HE'S EVERONES HERO!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 04:27 PM~19982041
> *SUPER FREAK BIG BEN! :cheesy:
> NO ****!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHO KNOWS A GOOD MECHANIC??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Henry Castillo's Caddy, Majestics C.C. Phoenix, photo by BigMando


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:25 PM~19982027
> *WHAT UP?  :wave:
> *




 Heller . how are things going with you ........... :biggrin: I hope all is well


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN NICE ASS PIC :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 04:41 PM~19982147
> *  Heller  .  how are things going with you ........... :biggrin:  I hope all is well
> *



I'M GOOD :biggrin: HOW'S THE FAMILY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 28 2011, 04:33 PM~19982082
> *WHO KNOWS A GOOD MECHANIC??
> *


what you need done??


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 28 2011, 04:33 PM~19982082
> *WHO KNOWS A GOOD MECHANIC??
> *




:biggrin: Goodluck !! finding one that will not over charge you...but if there is something i can help you with , let me know ..


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 04:45 PM~19982187
> *:biggrin:  Goodluck !!  finding one that will not over charge you...but if there is something i can help you with , let me know ..
> *


theres alot mechanics out there that their prices are fair and theres alot that of mechanics that their prices are cheap but dont know what the hell they are doing


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic right there Mando :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:25 PM~19982027
> *WHAT UP?  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats good O.G. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 03:56 PM~19981857
> *slow day in layitlow land!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:43 PM~19982166
> *I'M GOOD  :biggrin:  HOW'S THE FAMILY?
> *




:biggrin: Real good , I now have another grandbaby boy , when i get some 
pictures I'll post them up . I am very very proud !! of my son joseph he is
a damm good father , a chip off thee old block , and a true knight ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 28 2011, 04:50 PM~19982238
> *theres alot mechanics out there that their prices are fair and theres alot that of mechanics that their prices are cheap but dont know what the hell they are doing
> *



True dat .. but you have to be careful , sometimes cheap and fair prices will not keep your car working good..you may end up paying more later .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ANOTHER AZ 3 WHEEL STANCE!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 05:04 PM~19982373
> *True dat ..  but you have to be careful , sometimes cheap and fair prices will not keep your car working good..you may end up paying more later .
> *


 :yes: SO TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 28 2011, 04:42 PM~19982155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies!  :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea I do and yea its true, its cause my car acts up out of the blue sometimes and i have no clue what it could be the engine was rebuilt like three years ago and it was running good I just changed the plugs and the starter but thats not the problem what it does is that sometimes it wont start no matter what I have to let it sit come back the next day sometimes and it start like if nothing was ever wrong and sometimes i will drive it and all of a sudden it acts like its running ou of gas and turns off and it wont start so i want a mechanic to check it out and leave it running good so i wont have to worry if it starts or not or if it will turn off also i want to fix the heater and A/C thanks in advanced for any advice


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This one is for the Big M in Phoenix! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19981900
> *hahahahaha i don't make excuses lmfao naw just got home it sucks to sit in waiting room 2 hours then in back room another hour and 5 minutes with doc  :angry: then tomorrow for x rays  :uh:  doc's suck :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: lets kill them all!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Feb 28 2011, 04:07 PM~19981924
> *Im waiting for 12am :naughty:  :naughty:!!!!
> *



your a cochino!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 28 2011, 04:24 PM~19982023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell are you people talking about?????? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice mando!!!!!!!!! cant wait for my photoshoot!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 28 2011, 04:53 PM~19982271
> *:yessad:
> *


whats up homie??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 05:36 PM~19982587
> *real nice mando!!!!!!!!!  cant wait for my photoshoot!!!!
> *


let me see if I can pencil you in... been real busy lately! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

did you find the pic BEN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 05:25 PM~19982500
> *This one is for the Big M in Phoenix! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


now there you go!!!
if that aint a bad ass mofo pick i dont know what is!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 04:57 PM~19982315
> *:biggrin:  Real good , I now have another grandbaby boy , when i get some
> pictures I'll post them up . I am very very proud !! of my son joseph he is
> a damm good father , a chip off thee old block , and a true knight ...
> *


congrats homie...... that mean your old as hell huh!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


j/k at least you not as old as Al Luna!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 28 2011, 05:04 PM~19982379
> *ANOTHER AZ 3 WHEEL STANCE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaammmnnnn thats a strong ass cup niggie!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

THX BIG MANDO FOR THE PICS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 05:34 PM~19982570
> *what the hell are you people talking about??????    :dunno:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 28 2011, 04:52 PM~19982254
> *:wave: whats good O.G.  :biggrin:
> *



what up? I am good finally getting over this flu/cold :biggrin: 
How's it going with you? One more month then the picnic you coming through?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 04:57 PM~19982315
> *:biggrin:  Real good , I now have another grandbaby boy , when i get some
> pictures I'll post them up . I am very very proud !! of my son joseph he is
> a damm good father , a chip off thee old block , and a true knight ...
> *


damn grandbabies :biggrin: you old homie hahahaha :biggrin: J/K That's good happy to hear all is good and congrats on the new grandbaby :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 05:39 PM~19982625
> *daaaaammmnnnn thats a strong ass cup niggie!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEPPERRRRR!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 05:25 PM~19982500
> *This one is for the Big M in Phoenix! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU OUT DID YOURSELF MANDO THAT PIC IS FREKN BAD ASS :biggrin: 
NICE ASS LAC HENRY :biggrin: MAKES ME WANNA GO BUY ANOTHER LAC :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 05:34 PM~19982570
> *what the hell are you people talking about??????    :dunno:
> *


YOU MEMBER MEMBER :biggrin: 

YOUR THE COCHINO MAN OF LATE NIGHT LAYITLOW ON TUESDAYS AND FRIDAYS :biggrin: DAMN FREAK!!!!! LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Feb 28 2011, 05:41 PM~19982638
> *THX BIG MANDO FOR THE PICS
> *


anytime homie!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 28 2011, 05:23 PM~19982487
> *Yea I do and yea its true, its cause my car acts up out of the blue sometimes and i have no clue what it could be the engine was rebuilt like three years ago and it was running good I just changed the plugs and the starter but thats not the problem what it does is that sometimes it wont start no matter what  I have to let it sit come back the next day sometimes and it start like if nothing was ever wrong and sometimes i will drive it and all of a sudden it acts like its running ou of gas and turns off and it wont start so i want a mechanic to check it out and leave it running good so i wont have to worry if it starts or not or if it will turn off also i want to fix the heater and A/C thanks in advanced for any advice
> *


FUEl problem? make year and model?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC MANDO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 05:50 PM~19982705
> *DAMN YOU OUT DID YOURSELF MANDO THAT PIC IS FREKN BAD ASS  :biggrin:
> NICE ASS LAC HENRY  :biggrin:  MAKES ME WANNA GO BUY ANOTHER LAC  :biggrin:
> *


u better buy mine and bens breakfast borito lady  before you go buying a cadarac :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Feb 28 2011, 05:50 PM~19982705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: chepes 79, unity_mike, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, G_KRALY, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89


what up fellas!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 06:42 PM~19983078
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: chepes 79, unity_mike, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, G_KRALY, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89
> what up fellas!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 05:37 PM~19982595
> *whats up homie??
> *


chillen ben  you know trying to make a dollar outts 15 cent :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 05:25 PM~19982500
> *This one is for the Big M in Phoenix! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up chepe?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

them pics are bad ass


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 06:42 PM~19983078
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: chepes 79, unity_mike, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, G_KRALY, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89
> what up fellas!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: WUSSUP HOMAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 05:44 PM~19982658
> *what up? I am good finally getting over this flu/cold :biggrin:
> How's it going with you? One more month then the picnic you coming through?
> *


thats good to hear  im doing good just none stop work :biggrin: imma planning on it but lately things keep popping up so i havent been able to go to alot of events


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:51 PM~19983162
> *:thumbsup: WUSSUP HOMAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


just here at work!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 07:04 PM~19983310
> *just here at work!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn homie everytime you on this bish u sayin u at work. you gotta be gettin the employee of the month award :biggrin: whats good art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 28 2011, 07:18 PM~19983442
> *damn homie everytime you on this bish u sayin u at work. you gotta be gettin the employee of the month award  :biggrin: whats good art
> *


its only bish half the time..... its family bizness!!!so all in , balz to the wall!!!
no ****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHAT UP PEPE


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Feb 28 2011, 06:15 PM~19982846
> *u better buy mine and  bens breakfast borito lady  before you go buying a cadarac :wow:
> *



hahahaha I got you guys :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Feb 28 2011, 07:27 PM~19983521
> *WHAT UP PEPE
> *



Que rollo compa neto que asiendo .. Yo aqui nomas mirando al irvin lijando el LS its gonna look nice for the picnic


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WTF! I JUST NOTICED I GOT OVER 10,000 POSTS! :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 28 2011, 06:53 PM~19983191
> *thats good to hear    im doing good just none stop work  :biggrin: imma planning on it but lately things keep popping up so i havent been able to go to alot of events
> *



 at least you got work :biggrin: some people have no work  well hope to see you there to chill :biggrin:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 28 2011, 06:09 PM~19982806
> *FUEl problem? make year and model?
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19982135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: nice pic Big Mondo


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Feb 28 2011, 06:34 PM~19983593
> *Que rollo compa neto que asiendo .. Yo aqui nomas mirando al irvin lijando el LS its gonna look nice for the picnic
> *



THATS COOL PEPE, MAN YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IN WORK!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 07:34 PM~19983601
> *  at least you got work  :biggrin:  some people have no work    well hope to see you there to chill  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know, im not complaining just saying.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 28 2011, 05:04 PM~19982379
> *ANOTHER AZ 3 WHEEL STANCE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that cup like a jack stand?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 09:42 AM~19915354
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IT'S EITHER ''RAIN OR SHINE'' THEY SHOULD HAVE SHOW SUPPORT TO  ROLLIN.  I TOOK THE TRUCK, TODD DROVE THE 63 (MAIN EVENT), AND WE DID NOT EVEN CARE IF IT WAS RAINING, WE STILL HAVE THE HOPPING GOIN, AND I SAW THE BIG BODY OF SCARFACE DRIVING DOWN THE STREET AFTER THE SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AHHH .... that wud be CARFACE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2011, 08:20 PM~19984167
> *is that cup like a jack stand?
> *








:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:wave: PHOENIX PRIME CC-Lunas64 :wave: 
*What up Fellas*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Here is my new grandson !! 










:nicoderm: :nicoderm: I want to thank my son joseph for my grandson.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 05:47 PM~19982682
> *damn grandbabies  :biggrin:  you old homie hahahaha  :biggrin:  J/K That's good happy to hear all is good and congrats on the new grandbaby :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: Thank you , Thank you ..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 08:51 PM~19985160
> *:nicoderm: Thank you , Thank you ..
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 09:51 PM~19985160
> *:nicoderm: Thank you , Thank you ..
> 
> 
> ...



AWW HE'S CUTE :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:34 PM~19983595
> *WTF! I JUST NOTICED I GOT OVER 10,000 POSTS! :wow:
> *


Because you are a post WHORE! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 05:52 PM~19982723
> *YOU MEMBER MEMBER  :biggrin:
> 
> YOUR THE COCHINO MAN OF LATE NIGHT LAYITLOW ON TUESDAYS AND FRIDAYS  :biggrin:  DAMN FREAK!!!!! LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: shhhhhhhh dont tell anyone!!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Feb 28 2011, 07:32 PM~19983578
> *hahahaha I got you guys  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 09:51 PM~19985160
> *:nicoderm: Thank you , Thank you ..
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:34 PM~19983595
> *WTF! I JUST NOTICED I GOT OVER 10,000 POSTS! :wow:
> *


im glad im not a post whore!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:07 PM~19985888
> *im glad im not a post whore!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 28 2011, 11:17 PM~19985982
> *:squint:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 28 2011, 11:27 PM~19986070
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie? how are you and your lady doing?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:31 PM~19986103
> *whats up homie? how are you and your lady doing?
> *


Still breathing.... That's what matters que no? :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 28 2011, 11:38 PM~19986147
> *Still breathing.... That's what matters que no? :happysad:
> *


yup you got that right homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19986161
> *yup you got that right homie!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2011, 08:20 PM~19984167
> *is that cup like a jack stand?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: someone donate some bolts for that bumper too


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 1 2011, 12:28 AM~19986390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  someone donate some bolts for that bumper too
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TORTA TUESDAY UNDERWAY.................................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Te falto una ben la mera mera con la bluesa negra bien chi chona


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 1 2011, 01:07 AM~19986639
> *Te falto una ben la mera mera con la bluesa negra bien chi chona
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

the last two tortas are for Dj nitebrite!!!!!






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2011, 01:10 AM~19986655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esa mera bro ,,,I wish she ran out of gasolina 2nite


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2011, 01:13 AM~19986676
> *the last two tortas are for Dj nitebrite!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :| no mames... :rant: 




:barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 1 2011, 05:49 AM~19987111
> *Morning az
> *


good morning roger


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 1 2011, 05:38 AM~19987078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2011, 01:02 AM~19986599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

The March 2011 Issue is LIVE! Check it out, spread the word and show some love AZ!
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM








Arizona's FIRST and ONLY online lowriding magazine.......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 1 2011, 06:56 AM~19987281
> *The March 2011 Issue is LIVE! Check it out, spread the word and show some love AZ!
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB ON THE MAGAZINE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2011, 12:50 AM~19986502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 1 2011, 12:42 AM~19986449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These girls are bad love their movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 1 2011, 06:56 AM~19987281
> *The March 2011 Issue is LIVE! Check it out, spread the word and show some love AZ!
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2011, 08:15 AM~19987590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2CruiseNight.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CTnLGytbWOs/TUi80pXRseI/AAAAAAAAEBI/uDybK40tE2w/s1600/New%2BImage%2BPre-Flyer.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/HWAprilFrontWeb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/61654_100631786666078_100001577701971_2336_5789283_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2011, 08:15 AM~19987590
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sorry I hadn't posted it I keep looking at flyer and seeing february 5th so didn't post it sorry it's up now


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 09:17 AM~19987996
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2CruiseNight.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 09:22 AM~19988021
> *GOOD TIMES!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 09:46 PM~19985099
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Here is my new grandson !!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS BROTHER..... THATS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE MOST AWESOME FEELINGS IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

TABOO TUESDAY IMAGINE THAT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 1 2011, 10:08 AM~19988287
> *TABOO TUESDAY IMAGINE THAT
> 
> 
> ...


DONT START THAT SHIT :biggrin: AGAIN,,,, DO YOU GET :420: HIGH ON TUESDAYS OR SOMETHING??
CUZ YOU BE FINDING SOME FUNKY SHIT!!! :uh: 

MORNIN HOMIE!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:28 AM~19988410
> *DONT START THAT SHIT :biggrin:  AGAIN,,,, DO YOU GET :420: HIGH ON TUESDAYS OR SOMETHING??
> CUZ YOU BE FINDING SOME FUNKY SHIT!!! :uh:
> 
> ...


whats good Art


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:28 AM~19988410
> *DONT START THAT SHIT :biggrin:  AGAIN,,,, DO YOU GET :420: HIGH ON TUESDAYS OR SOMETHING??
> CUZ YOU BE FINDING SOME FUNKY SHIT!!! :uh:
> 
> ...










Good morning homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

who is up for some :fool2:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 1 2011, 10:28 AM~19988412
> *whats good Art
> *


here at work brudda!!!!!!!
thanks again for your help homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: !


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:51 AM~19988546
> *here at work brudda!!!!!!!
> thanks again for your help homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: !
> *


shit no worries bro im always down to help out


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 1 2011, 10:52 AM~19988556
> *shit no worries bro im always down to help out
> *


ya no shit bro you know i appreciate it!!!!
and tyhats a no **** for the homos in here!!! :cheesy:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:56 AM~19988579
> *ya no shit bro you know i appreciate it!!!!
> and tyhats a no **** for the homos in here!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:56 AM~19988579
> *ya no shit bro you know i appreciate it!!!!
> and tyhats a no **** for the homos in here!!! :cheesy:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: primer665, oldskool 62, smiley602
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 1 2011, 11:20 AM~19988732
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3  Members: primer665, oldskool 62, smiley602
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
































:rimshot:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 11:30 AM~19988789
> *:0
> :rimshot:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

you guys are funny i helped art to for like 30 minuts :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2011, 11:43 AM~19988840
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up playa!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2011, 11:43 AM~19988840
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up playa!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19988855
> *you guys are funny i helped art to for like 30 minuts  :biggrin:
> *


ya i know bro i appreciate it!!
shit im still working on it,,,, all dam weekened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19988855
> *you guys are funny i helped art to for like 30 minuts  :biggrin:
> *


my 10minute job turned into 3hours  NO ****


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 11:49 AM~19988876
> *what up playa!
> *


Just chillin trying to be just like you when I grow up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19988887
> *my 10minute job turned into 3hours
> *



YOU FORGOT NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 1 2011, 11:55 AM~19988904
> *Just chillin trying to be just like you when I grow up. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


man my chets fucked up.... ever since i crashed my bike 5 years ago i got a major concussion, im losing it,,,, then i find it,, then i lose it,,,, aint try to be like me homie,,,, better find a better role like ben or dj midnite! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19988885
> *ya i know bro i appreciate it!!
> shit im still working on it,,,, all dam weekened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



DONT WORRY HOMIE IF I HAVE TIME TODAY ILL DROP BY LIKE LAST TIME HOMIE


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 11:58 AM~19988921
> *YOU FORGOT NO **** :biggrin:
> *


on purpuse............lol NO ****


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 PM~19988939
> *on purpuse............lol NO ****
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19988887
> *my 10minute job turned into 3hours
> *



damn and 3 of you there lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K :biggrin: YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO **** FOR THE HOMOS ON HERE LLMAO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:02 PM~19988950
> *damn and 3 of you there lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:  YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO **** FOR THE HOMOS ON HERE LLMAO
> *



OH SHIT OG MUTHA FUCKEN PLAYER LADYS AND GENTLEMEN :biggrin: HOW YOU DOING OG


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

SHOUTS OUT TO AZ ALWAYS MY 2ND HOME :thumbsup: I'M LOOKING FOR SOME RAGS RIGHT NOW.

I MAINLY WANT A 71 RAG, THEN A 65 OR 67 RAG BUILDER OR A BASIC DAILY CASH IN HAD SERIOUS BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 11:59 AM~19988931
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE IF I HAVE TIME TODAY ILL DROP BY LIKE LAST TIME HOMIE
> *


bring lunch! :biggrin:

its just me and my son,,,, are u in the jetta??? :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:03 PM~19988956
> *OH SHIT OG MUTHA FUCKEN PLAYER LADYS AND GENTLEMEN  :biggrin:  HOW YOU DOING OG
> *



I'M GOOD :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:04 PM~19988968
> *bring lunch! :biggrin:
> *



I GOT YOUR LUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:05 PM~19988975
> *I GOT YOUR LUNCH :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:04 PM~19988968
> *bring lunch! :biggrin:
> 
> its just me and my son,,,, are u in the jetta??? :cheesy:
> *



NO HOMIE IN THE WORK TRUCK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:06 PM~19988981
> *NO HOMIE IN THE WORK TRUCK
> *


damn so my boy cud see it,,, and you got my lunch huhmmmm oh ya torta tuesday!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:04 PM~19988971
> *I'M GOOD  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THATS GOOD TO HEAR OG IM GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD MY MOM JUST CAME HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL ON SUNDAY SHE HAD TRIPLE BYPASS SURGERY DONE LAST WEEK SHE IS DOING GOOD THO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:08 PM~19988997
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR OG IM GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD MY MOM JUST CAME HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL ON SUNDAY SHE HAD TRIPLE BYPASS SURGERY DONE LAST WEEK SHE IS DOING GOOD THO
> *


thats cool homie gracias a dios!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:07 PM~19988987
> *damn so my boy cud see it,,, and you got my lunch huhmmmm oh ya torta tuesday!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



SHIT HOMIE BRING HIM OUT ON SATURDAY FOR THE CRUISE IT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:09 PM~19989003
> *thats cool homie gracias a dios!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR GRACIAS A DIOS SHE IS A VERY STRONG WOMEN SHE WANTED TO START COOKING WHEN SHE GOT HOME I WAS LIKE OH HELL NO MAMA YOU NEED TO RELAX. GOTTA LOVE OUR MEXICAN MOMS :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:09 PM~19989006
> *SHIT HOMIE BRING HIM OUT ON SATURDAY FOR THE CRUISE IT WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


ya if he wants to go... i plan to be there unless i gots :happysad: ta work,,,, but im prayin i dont have to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:13 PM~19989035
> *ya if he wants to go... i plan to be there unless i gots  :happysad: ta work,,,, but im prayin i dont have to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *



WELL PRAY HARDER CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:08 PM~19988997
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR OG IM GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD MY MOM JUST CAME HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL ON SUNDAY SHE HAD TRIPLE BYPASS SURGERY DONE LAST WEEK SHE IS DOING GOOD THO
> *



YEAH THANK GOD SHIT I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA END UP IN THE HOSPITAL TOO.. I AM GLAD EVERYTHING WENT WELL WITH YOUR MOM GLAD SHE IS HOME. I WILL KEEP HER IN MY PRAYERS FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:11 PM~19989019
> *YES SIR GRACIAS A DIOS SHE IS A VERY STRONG WOMEN SHE WANTED TO START COOKING WHEN SHE GOT HOME I WAS LIKE OH HELL NO MAMA YOU NEED TO RELAX. GOTTA LOVE OUR MEXICAN MOMS  :biggrin:
> *


ya just tell her to kick off her shoes and relax her feet!!!
she can cook later on way later on,,,, and then you can call me to eat :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:15 PM~19989049
> *YEAH THANK GOD SHIT I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA END UP IN THE HOSPITAL TOO.. I AM GLAD EVERYTHING WENT WELL WITH YOUR MOM GLAD SHE IS HOME. I WILL KEEP HER IN MY PRAYERS FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY
> *



THANKS OG I APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 28 2011, 08:20 PM~19984167
> *is that cup like a jack stand?
> *


LOL! HOW U DOING HOMIE?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:15 PM~19989051
> *ya just tell her to kick off her shoes and relax her feet!!!
> she can cook later on way later on,,,, and then you can call me to eat :biggrin:
> 
> ...



ORALE YA SABES CARNAL AND SHE MAKES A MEAN CHILE RELLENO :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:18 PM~19989079
> *ORALE YA SABES CARNAL AND SHE MAKES A MEAN CHILE RELLENO :biggrin:
> *


dam homie thats my favorite dish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Feb 28 2011, 09:46 PM~19985099
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Here is my new grandson !!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRADS! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ JUSTIN-AZ YOU GONNA BRING OUT YOUR RIDE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2011, 09:55 PM~19985198
> *Because you are a post WHORE! :wow:
> *


YEPPERS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 12:23 PM~19989113
> *
> *



I THINK BEN IS THE BIGGEST POST WHORE IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:22 PM~19989107
> *WHAT UP AZ JUSTIN-AZ YOU GONNA BRING OUT YOUR RIDE THIS WEEKEND
> *


Its still in the Chawp shop, hopefully will be done in next month then the upholstery guy can do his thing. Ill be there though in a duct taped lancer lol.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 1 2011, 12:24 PM~19989123
> *Its still in the Chawp shop, hopefully will be done in next month then the upholstery guy can do his thing. Ill be there though in a duct taped lancer lol.
> *



LOL COO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:24 PM~19989120
> *I THINK BEN IS THE BIGGEST POST WHORE IN HERE  :biggrin:
> *


OK OK OK!!!!!!
IAM ADDICTED!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 1 2011, 12:24 PM~19989123
> *Its still in the Chawp shop, hopefully will be done in next month then the upholstery guy can do his thing. Ill be there though in a duct taped lancer lol.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

you gonna bring ur babys out so they can see how much love you got out this mofo!!!!
no ****! :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:26 PM~19989138
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Theyll be at their aunts house with their mom.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:26 PM~19989138
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



ILL BRING MY BABY OUT FOR YOU SO YOU CAN SHOW IT SOME LOVE :biggrin: 






WAY FOR IT!
























NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 11:07 PM~19985888
> *im glad im not a post whore!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 1 2011, 12:28 AM~19986390
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  someone donate some bolts for that bumper too
> *


NOT COOL ! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:30 PM~19989166
> *ILL BRING MY BABY OUT FOR YOU SO YOU CAN SHOW IT SOME LOVE  :biggrin:
> WAY FOR IT!
> NO **** :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 12:41 PM~19989239
> *NOT COOL ! :uh:
> 
> someone donate some bolts for that bumper too  *




I SMELL DRAMA :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 AM~19988264
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:46 PM~19989274
> *I SMELL DRAMA  :biggrin:
> *


at least once a week :biggrin: 
somepeople enjoy it some people hate it, some people dont give a fuck.............














wait for it..........................................

















like ART BUCK HE DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


BESIDES ITS TORTA TUESDAY!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SAY NO TO DRAMA!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:51 PM~19989322
> *at least once a week :biggrin:
> somepeople enjoy it some people hate it, some people dont give a fuck.............
> wait for it..........................................
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 1 2011, 12:24 PM~19989123
> *Its still in the Chawp shop, hopefully will be done in next month then the upholstery guy can do his thing. Ill be there though in a duct taped lancer lol.
> *


I can not wait :biggrin: :biggrin: we are going to be spinning tires in that car!!!!!!!!!!and justin az you better put your half in of gas :biggrin: :biggrin:lol!!!Whats up Justin AZ???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19989274
> *I SMELL DRAMA  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, El Azteca 85 Buick
IDENTITY IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 12:28 PM~19989591
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, El Azteca 85 Buick
> IDENTITY IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


Sup Art!! did you get the pics i sent and wanted you to post from the parties??
I cant post from my fone.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 1 2011, 01:41 PM~19989712
> *Sup Art!! did you get the pics i sent and wanted you to post from the parties??
> I cant post from my fone.
> *



What's good luna hey I'm here with art he is actually working :biggrin: he can't get pictures but send them to me ill post them for you


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 1 2011, 07:56 AM~19987281
> *The March 2011 Issue is LIVE! Check it out, spread the word and show some love AZ!
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


Pictures came out good ronnie! Thanks for the feature!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone have any pics of Franks green lincoln hopping I need a few real quick please!!
thanks


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wuz good AZ homies.. we gettin a east valley cruise cookin up. 
not the 4th sat cruise. just one out the blue..
trying to show how we do in the Big AZ.
callin all riderz, keep an ear out for the date.. lets do it BIG...   :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :happysad:  :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 1 2011, 06:56 AM~19987281
> *The March 2011 Issue is LIVE! Check it out, spread the word and show some love AZ!
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


badass issue bro! The covergirl is hot! :cheesy: :biggrin:  Thanks for covering our event! Pics came out great!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 01:31 PM~19990066
> *badass issue bro! The covergirl is hot!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Thanks for covering our event! Pics came out great!
> *


x 64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

money addiction, ART LOKS, locdownmexikan, sixtyfive rag


WHAT GATO IN THE HOUSE??? :biggrin: 
WHAT UP GATO? :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Mar 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19990145
> *
> *



:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 1 2011, 01:41 PM~19989712
> *Sup Art!! did you get the pics i sent and wanted you to post from the parties??
> I cant post from my fone.
> *


MAN I GOT A JANKE FONE NOW,, CANT GET PICS


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 02:52 PM~19990225
> *money addiction, ART LOKS, locdownmexikan, sixtyfive rag
> WHAT GATO IN THE HOUSE??? :biggrin:
> WHAT UP GATO? :wave:
> *


Qvo playa I'm trying to catch up on the chisme :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Mar 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19990145
> *
> *


Qvo gibby


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2011, 03:05 PM~19990347
> *Qvo playa I'm trying to catch up on the chisme  :biggrin:
> *



ya sabes :biggrin: no mas aqui :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 03:20 PM~19990484
> *ya sabes  :biggrin:  no mas aqui  :angel:
> *


ORALE CARNALA!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 1 2011, 02:15 PM~19989977
> *Pictures came out good ronnie! Thanks for the feature!
> *


Thanks Eddie :biggrin: 
I appreciate you and Randy bringing the rides out.


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 02:31 PM~19990066
> *badass issue bro! The covergirl is hot!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Thanks for covering our event! Pics came out great!
> *


No problem Mando glad you likeded it.....


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

I need rides for the April issue! If you want to be a part of LLM hit me up......
[email protected]

Also need models so send them my way!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Feb 28 2011, 06:09 PM~19982806
> *FUEl problem? make year and model?
> *


66 Pontiac Catalina Ventura 389 V8


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 03:29 PM~19990583
> *ORALE CARNALA!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up OGPLAYER, 62wildcat, 97TownCar, ART LOKS, Knightstalker, RedDog :wave: :wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave: :wave: unity_mike, , todamadre c.c,


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Mar 1 2011, 04:18 PM~19991002
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: what up  OGPLAYER, 62wildcat, 97TownCar, ART LOKS, Knightstalker, RedDog :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: how you doing?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Feb 28 2011, 09:51 PM~19985160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LUNAS CAM.COM

I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD YOUR OWN SITE TATA!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 1 2011, 06:37 AM~19987238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85+Mar 1 2011, 06:37 AM~19987238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 1 2011, 04:29 PM~19991107
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!
> 
> LUNAS CAM.COM
> ...


he got a few homie



www.masputo.com
www.oldfuckernuts.com
www.borrachomagazine.com
www.biscaynes-r-us.com




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I think I just got fined!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!    As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 11:51 AM~19989322
> *at least once a week :biggrin:
> somepeople enjoy it some people hate it, some people dont give a fuck.............
> wait for it..........................................
> ...


 :biggrin: 'sup LOKS!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOCIETY1980_@Feb 28 2011, 07:37 PM~19983631
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT.
> *


66 Pontiac Catalina Ventura 389 V8


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/2237942218.html
homie's ready to make a deal.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19991143
> *he got a few homie
> www.masputo.com
> www.oldfuckernuts.com
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Any one wanting to sell a couple of Coker 13" 5.20's 5/8 WW please let me know


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19991143
> *he got a few homie
> www.masputo.com
> www.oldfuckernuts.com
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats again juan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19991143
> *he got a few homie
> www.masputo.com
> www.oldfuckernuts.com
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MESA AZ CHAPTER!










LIL HECTOR


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 1 2011, 02:29 PM~19990053
> *wuz good AZ homies.. we gettin a east valley cruise cookin up.
> not the 4th sat cruise. just one out the blue..
> trying to show how we do in the Big AZ.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SOCIETY1980_@Mar 1 2011, 06:52 PM~19992117
> *CONGRATS TO THE HOMIE....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Joe??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Juan!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19991143
> *he got a few homie
> www.masputo.com
> www.oldfuckernuts.com
> ...



HAHAHAHA HOMIE I THINK YOU ARE GONNA BE FINED KICKED AND LEFT IN A DUMPSTER WHEN LUNA READS THAT LMAO :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



DON'T WORRY I HAVE TRACKING DEVICE ON LUNA SO I WILL FIND AND SAVE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS JUAN :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD IDENTITY MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL :biggrin: *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 1 2011, 03:39 PM~19990686
> *Thanks Eddie  :biggrin:
> I appreciate you and Randy bringing the rides out.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

unity in the house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Mar 1 2011, 07:54 PM~19993362
> *unity in the house!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GOOSE, BUSY AT THE LLANTERA TODAY?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Congrads to Familia CC and Majestic's CC for getting featured in the Magazine!_


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19993526
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Congrads to Familia CC and Majestic's CC for getting featured in the Magazine!
> *


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19993526
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Congrads to Familia CC and Majestic's CC for getting featured in the Magazine!
> *


Thanks for the props Hector. Much appreciated homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up bishes? :cheesy:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> pic nic in casa grande. majestics cg chapter this week march 5th from 10am to 5pm come on down and chill with us any info 520 280-1387 toons


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19993526
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X 1,000,00 :biggrin:*


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 1 2011, 10:00 PM~19994198
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 28 2011, 05:38 PM~19982615
> *congrats homie...... that mean your old as hell huh!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/k at least you not as old as Al Luna!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:thumbsup: I know rite !!!  :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19993948
> *What's up bishes? :cheesy:
> *


Watching a raid going down here in Avondale/Cashion :0


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 28 2011, 09:53 PM~19985184
> *Congrats Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :thumbsup: Thanks !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 AM~19988266
> *CONGRATS BROTHER..... THATS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE MOST AWESOME FEELINGS IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!
> *



Thank you , and yes it is :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> CONGRATS HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Thank you !! uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2011, 09:09 PM~19994262
> *Watching a raid going down here in Avondale/Cashion :0
> *


  watch out Termite :wow:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az side


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to identity for adding a new family member. Much love from LOWRIDER STYLES!

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dats whats up !!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19994220
> *X 1,000,00  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2011, 10:52 PM~19994666
> *:biggrin:
> *



what up homie??? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2011, 09:52 PM~19994666
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up bro


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19994519
> *Thay just got the dogs out...people wont come out :wow:
> *



I SAID COME IN BUT THEY DIDN'T WANT TO LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER+Mar 1 2011, 10:54 PM~19994676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CHILLIN


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2011, 10:57 PM~19994706
> *CHILLIN
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHAT UP TONY? CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WEDDING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I know it's a little late... But I wanna thank everyone who participated on our wedding caravan.. The line up was badass... And thanks for all the positive comments :thumbsup: unity mike thanks for sharing the pics.. They looked really nice!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 11:20 PM~19994837
> *WHAT UP TONY? CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WEDDING HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Thank you ogplayer!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:08 PM~19988997
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR OG IM GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD MY MOM JUST CAME HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL ON SUNDAY SHE HAD TRIPLE BYPASS SURGERY DONE LAST WEEK SHE IS DOING GOOD THO
> *



thats real good to hear bro.. you know where i am if you need anything


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 1 2011, 12:24 PM~19989120
> *I THINK BEN IS THE BIGGEST POST WHORE IN HERE  :biggrin:
> *


well i think your the best cock sucker in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 1 2011, 03:05 PM~19990347
> *Qvo playa I'm trying to catch up on the chisme  :biggrin:
> *



vete a la verga joto mas puto!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 1 2011, 03:45 PM~19990732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice ass magazine homie!!!!

i wish my car was nice enough to be in that magazine!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

United Dreams Super Show 2011


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie..... Identity familia looking better everyday!!! much props homies!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Mar 2 2011, 12:09 AM~19995119
> *I know it's a little late... But I wanna thank everyone who participated on our wedding caravan.. The line up was badass... And thanks for all the positive comments :thumbsup: unity mike thanks for sharing the pics.. They looked really nice!!
> *


you got it homie......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 01:57 AM~19995523
> *United Dreams Super Show 2011
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass TopDogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you Sir, I just finished creating a DVD for the United Dreams CC, from their show in Yuma.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 02:03 AM~19995541
> *Thank you Sir, I just finished creating a DVD for the United Dreams CC, from their show in Yuma.
> 
> 
> *


 i missed it homie but i seen alot of nice pics of the show so thats gonna be a must next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19995528
> *congrats homie..... Identity familia looking better everyday!!!  much props homies!!!!
> *


Thanks Mijo!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats up Al???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 01:11 AM~19995556
> *Whats up Al???
> *


jus chillin, ya u better make next years for the $1 beers!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2011, 02:13 AM~19995563
> *jus chillin, ya u better make next years for the $1 beers!! :cheesy:
> *


that sounds real good bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19991143
> *he got a few homie
> www.masputo.com
> www.oldfuckernuts.com
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 1 2011, 12:02 PM~19988950
> *damn and 3 of you there lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:  YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO **** FOR THE HOMOS ON HERE LLMAO
> *


smiley602


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 01:57 AM~19995523
> *United Dreams Super Show 2011
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Good !! Morning !!! :rofl:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19991289
> *Whats up AZSIDE! Identity C.C. Familiy wants to welcome our new fulltime addition to the familia. Juan (63 Impala) became a full member this past saturday and earned his chrome and colors!!!!! Not to mention he got them on his birthday!!! Badass. Wanted to posted sooner but we were waiting for the pics!       As for Juan, he is one cool homie and dedicated family member! Salud!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie.  Identity doing big things :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 2 2011, 06:14 AM~19995884
> *:wave: Good !! Morning !!!  :rofl:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 02:19 AM~19995575
> *smiley602
> *


leave it to Ben to get shit started up in here :biggrin: whats good homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 2 2011, 05:43 AM~19995817
> *Morning az
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19993526
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Congrads to Familia CC and Majestic's CC for getting featured in the Magazine!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 01:57 AM~19995523
> *United Dreams Super Show 2011
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 1 2011, 10:30 PM~19994483
> *What it do az side
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 06:39 AM~19995941
> *leave it to Ben to get shit started up in here  :biggrin: whats good homie
> *


what????? he is a ****!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good morning AZ!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 07:57 AM~19996281
> *what?????  he is a ****!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 08:02 AM~19996303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he batters chicken by day and chokes them by night!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 2 2011, 07:13 AM~19996042
> *GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass regal!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 06:42 AM~19995952
> *
> *


WAT UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 08:07 AM~19996330
> *nice ass regal!!!
> *


YEPPERRRRRRS!!!!!
HOPE DA BABYS DOING BETTER BIG DOG.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 07:58 AM~19996284
> *good morning AZ!!!
> *


Sup Ben


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ben hit me up I need some help homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Que onda gordo818 have you stopped by chicos lately


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 2 2011, 08:14 AM~19996371
> *YEPPERRRRRRS!!!!!
> HOPE DA BABYS DOING BETTER BIG DOG.
> *


he's real good, thanks for asking


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks big ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 08:33 AM~19996482
> *Sup Ben
> *


whats up homie, how was the raid yesterday??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Mar 2 2011, 08:41 AM~19996535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anytime homie, ya sabes!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

5000 pages!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 09:16 AM~19996670
> *whats up homie, how was the raid yesterday???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Crazy chit...mofo didn't come out until 1AM..they had A&E filming out there too for some show called "Sheriffs"

speaking of Sheriffs, they had some from Cali so it had to be an interstate raid on some ring or something...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 09:35 AM~19996782
> *Crazy chit...mofo didn't come out until 1AM..they had A&E filming out there too for some show called "Sheriffs"
> 
> speaking of Sheriffs, they had some from Cali so it had to be an interstate raid on some ring or something...
> *


Any shots fired?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 2 2011, 09:24 AM~19996724
> *Ttt damn 5000
> *


SMILEY DOG! IN DA HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

*5000*
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 2 2011, 09:38 AM~19996805
> *Any shots fired?
> *


Just the concussion grenades :cheesy: 

Alot of hoopla


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 09:35 AM~19996782
> *Crazy chit...mofo didn't come out until 1AM..they had A&E filming out there too for some show called "Sheriffs"
> 
> speaking of Sheriffs, they had some from Cali so it had to be an interstate raid on some ring or something...
> *


damn had you busy all night huh!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 08:06 AM~19996327
> *he batters chicken by day and chokes them by night!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 2 2011, 08:11 AM~19996355
> *WAT UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats good Hector


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 09:18 AM~19996682
> *5000 pages!!!
> *


look at this guy, he post so much he know when his next post will be the first one on the next page :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 10:06 AM~19996966
> *whats good Hector
> *


LAY IT LOW DOGGIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 08:59 AM~19996936
> **5000*
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Very nice TopDogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up az what's good big fish wigga world wide wide wide


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 10:04 AM~19996954
> *damn had you busy all night huh!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It was cool....crazy chit


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 2 2011, 10:36 AM~19997182
> *What up az what's good big fish wigga world wide wide wide
> *


 :roflmao: Ha, what up Smiley Locon.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 09:35 AM~19996782
> *Crazy chit...mofo didn't come out until 1AM..they had A&E filming out there too for some show called "Sheriffs"
> 
> speaking of Sheriffs, they had some from Cali so it had to be an interstate raid on some ring or something...
> *


OOOOOO thats what Steven Seagal was talking about he is a part of them for reals ,he talked about it at the end the Anderson Silva fight UFC 126....that is to funny


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BEN WE NEED PIC FOR 5000pg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 2 2011, 01:57 AM~19995523
> *United Dreams Super Show 2011
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> quote=PLANJOE,Mar 2 2011, 10:57 AM~19997318]
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BEN WE NEED PIC FOR 5001pg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :cheesy: 
wait for it.........................
:biggrin: 

still waitin,,,, pinche perv
damn todo via???????
:wow: 
horny mofo aint you.....
wait for it!!!!!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote] 


:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 2 2011, 10:54 AM~19997290
> *OOOOOO thats what Steven Seagal was talking about he is a part of them for reals ,he  talked about it at the end the Anderson Silva fight UFC 126....that is to funny
> *


yea...he's a cop in some town in Louisiana(spellcheck)....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> :cheesy:
> wait for it.........................
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:wow:
[/quote]
it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin: 


some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
5000 pages az side wtf??? 
beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
you get the picture :thumbsup: !


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> quote=PLANJOE,Mar 2 2011, 10:57 AM~19997318]
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BEN WE NEED PIC FOR 5001pg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :cheesy: 
wait for it.........................
:biggrin: 

still waitin,,,, pinche perv
damn todo via???????
:wow: 
horny mofo aint you.....
wait for it!!!!!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
I think that was worth the wait. That was some funny shit. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> :cheesy:
> wait for it.........................
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I think that was worth the wait. That was some funny shit. :wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]



:biggrin: the real :wow: pic wudda got :happysad: me banned!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

majestics casa grande pic nic sat from 11 to 5 any info call 520-280-1387


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chrome powder coating done by RC4LIFE at the Chawp Shop...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 2 2011, 12:42 PM~19998005
> *Chrome powder coating done by RC4LIFE at the Chawp Shop...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> :0
> :wow:


it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin: 
some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
5000 pages az side wtf??? 
beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
you get the picture :thumbsup: !

[/quote]


LOL! :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 2 2011, 12:46 PM~19998029
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 2 2011, 12:59 PM~19998107
> *:angry:
> *


it doesnt look that great in that pic


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 09:41 AM~19997215
> *It was cool....crazy chit
> *


What's up foolio


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt az


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 2 2011, 12:42 PM~19998005
> *Chrome powder coating done by RC4LIFE at the Chawp Shop...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 11:40 AM~19997597
> *yea...he's a cop in some town in Louisiana(spellcheck)....
> *


He is over here now !!!!and he does those immigration sweeps w/t Joe Arpaio i saw him w/t them on fox 10!!!!!F-in Seagal :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> :cheesy:
> wait for it.........................
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:wow:
[/quote]
THANK YOU HECTOR !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 10:08 AM~19996982
> *look at this guy, he post so much he know when his next post will be the first one on the next page  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k homie
> *


theres 20 post per page, havent you figured that out my ninja?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 2 2011, 10:57 AM~19997318
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BEN WE NEED PIC FOR 5000pg  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



cochino!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 2 2011, 11:44 AM~19997625
> *5000 pages az side wtf???
> beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
> you get the picture :thumbsup: !
> ...


damn that pretty much sums it up Art loks!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 1 2011, 06:41 PM~19992017
> *MESA AZ CHAPTER!
> 
> 
> ...


my sons


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up az side :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Mar 2 2011, 02:41 PM~19998681
> *my sons
> *


looks tight bro


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 02:47 PM~19998718
> *looks tight bro
> *


thank ben :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2011, 01:22 PM~19998203
> *What's up foolio
> *


same ol chit...BULLSHIT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> :0
> :wow:


it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin: 
some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
5000 pages az side wtf??? 
beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
you get the picture :thumbsup: !

[/quote]

you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......






























the thread raper


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> :wow:


THANK YOU HECTOR !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: NICE!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
WAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin:
> some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
> 5000 pages az side wtf???
> beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
> you get the picture :thumbsup: !


you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
the thread raper








[/quote]
LOL!
SORRY LUNA BUT THAT WAS FUNNY. :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin:
> some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
> 5000 pages az side wtf???
> beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
> you get the picture :thumbsup: !


you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
the thread raper








[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armando martinez_@Mar 2 2011, 02:44 PM~19998695
> *whats up az side :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP MR PRESIDENT! :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

that's wrong a coworker just walked by and gave me a wierd look for what was posted


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Mar 2 2011, 03:24 PM~19999000
> *that's wrong a coworker just walked by and gave me a wierd look for what was posted
> *


thats ur leader! :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 09:18 AM~19996682
> *5000 pages!!!
> *



yup and 4000 pages are your posts lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here you go AZ! Official info for the Fort McDowell Show. Any questions call the number on flyer/app. Hope to see everyone there! 











Lowrider Enthusiast,
Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.
The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
· 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
· Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
· Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
· Best Motorcycle $200.00
· Best Bike $100.00
You may also register on line at: mega1043.com
Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions
Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC


Show App


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin:
> some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
> 5000 pages az side wtf???
> beer,raids ,drama ,cars, tortas,beer, chichis, hops, bitchin, freinds, amigos ,hatin, chorisquiadas, dime"n a ninja out,beer, voting, fining whining, griping, crybabying,chicken chokin, piddling, fartin, food, beers,beers, picnics, partys, cruises,sanchos,beer,sanchas, weenie wednesdays, menudo, ceviche, videos, strip clubs, beer,new members,trippin riffin,hi fivin, low fivin, challenging, laffin, og members, ex members,broke back lowriders,beer,man purses,
> you get the picture :thumbsup: !


you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
the thread raper








[/quote]




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fukn mando :rofl:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 2 2011, 02:07 PM~19998838
> *it wud be you too huh hector to wait for it first,,,, pinche perv!!! :biggrin:
> some funny shit huh!!! lolol!!
> 5000 pages az side wtf???
> ...


you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
the thread raper









Looks like Ima get real drunk off of all the Beer Fines coming!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

5003 PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 02:29 PM~19998594
> *theres 20 post per page, havent you figured that out my ninja?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i didnt know that :biggrin: but now i do


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 2 2011, 03:35 PM~19999091
> *yup and 4000 pages are your posts lol :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2011, 03:48 PM~19999205
> *you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
> the thread raper
> 
> ...


You don't have to pay me to drink Im willing to drink for free :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Lunas64,Mar 2 2011, 03:48 PM~19999205]
you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
the thread raper









Looks like Ima get real drunk off of all the Beer Fines coming!! :biggrin:




FINE WHORE

















WAIT FOR IT...................
























REAL DRUNK,,,,, I KNOW,,,,,,FINE FINE FINE,,,,,:BURP:


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 04:26 PM~19999504
> *5003 PAGES  :biggrin:
> *


there you go lil buddy!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19991143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I WANT TO HELP!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY WHERES DJ NO MONEY AT????
:dunno:

MAYBE HIS COMPUTER TOOK A DUMP FROM ALL THAT MIDGET PORN HE BE D/L :fool2:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 2 2011, 04:57 PM~19999757
> *HEY WHERES DJ NO MONEY AT????
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


MAYBE HE HAS THE SAME PROBLEM AS BEN! OVER PAYMENT


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

TONITE SPEED CHANNEL LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter DANNY D , LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter and members BUGGZ and SAMSON, 72 hr car buildoff.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW MESA AZ MEMBER!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19999789
> *TONITE SPEED CHANNEL  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter DANNY D , LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter and members BUGGZ and SAMSON, 72 hr car buildoff.
> *


Nice!!!!!!!realy cool homies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

This went down last night 3 houses down.... :0 

13 Illegal Immigrants Arrested Following Standoff
Updated: Wednesday, 02 Mar 2011, 3:56 PM MST
Published : Wednesday, 02 Mar 2011, 3:56 PM MST

AVONDALE, Ariz. - Maricopa County Sheriff's deputies have arrested 13 suspected illegal immigrants during a standoff with suspected human smugglers in a Phoenix suburb.

Sheriff officials say they were led to the home in Avondale on Tuesday based on information from a previous investigation about a vehicle being used to transport illegal immigrants out of Maricopa 
County.

They say people barricaded themselves inside the home and the SWAT team threw tear gas to force them to evacuate.

Officials say they quickly apprehended the head suspected smuggler who attempted to flee the scene.

Authorities say they found a handgun and ammunition inside the home.

There were no reported injuries.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 2 2011, 06:18 PM~20000320
> *Nice!!!!!!!realy cool homies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know what # on direct Tv


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 06:30 PM~20000398
> *This went down last night 3 houses down.... :0
> 
> 13 Illegal Immigrants Arrested Following Standoff
> ...



LOOKS LIKE A POST WHORE TO ME AL,,,,,,,SORRY NO TORTILLAS :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Mar 2 2011, 06:31 PM~20000415
> *You know what # on direct Tv
> *


607


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 04:43 PM~19999657
> *there you go lil buddy!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 07:02 PM~20000700
> *:biggrin:
> *


HHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  








WAIT FOR IT........



















IF UR LIL BUDDY  

DOES THAT MAKE BIG BEN THE .......................













WAIT FU...........













THE SKIPPER :cheesy: 











:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: 7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, 155-80-13, armando martinez, PHX CUSTOM TEES 

:: :wow: WTF?? A LLANTA?? GET DOWN JAMES BROWN :biggrin: 

WHAT UP ARMANDO!!!  

WHAT UP MY BRUDDA! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19999789
> *TONITE SPEED CHANNEL  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter DANNY D , LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter and members BUGGZ and SAMSON, 72 hr car buildoff.
> *


Thats B/S they lost :angry: :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 2 2011, 08:09 PM~20001409
> *Thats B/S they lost :angry:  :angry:
> *


Who won?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 2 2011, 08:14 PM~20001462
> *Who won?
> *


the all stars the shop :angry: :angry: its coming back on at 10 justin az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 2 2011, 06:43 PM~20000529
> *LOOKS LIKE A POST WHORE TO ME AL,,,,,,,SORRY NO TORTILLAS :happysad:
> *


say's the guy who joined in Jan. 2010 and has over 4500 posts :cheesy:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20001353
> *
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSa8S12LaEQ...h?v=ovPgqXa5Wd4


i enjoy working with rolln on these projects


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 2 2011, 07:08 PM~20000749
> *HHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> WAIT FOR IT........
> IF UR LIL BUDDY
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 2 2011, 07:44 AM~19995957
> *BAD ASS VIDEO HOMIE
> *


 nice video homie here are a few of mines to check out peace fam


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SMOKE THRU PAGINAS LIKE CRAZZY :wow: :biggrin: WHATS UP EEERRR BADDY ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: I Need a grill !!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20002031
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20001900
> *:banghead:  I Need a grill !!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


Jump on ebay


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 2 2011, 08:51 AM~19996585
> *Que onda gordo818 have you stopped by chicos lately
> *


Ha ha I'm there everyday homie. Ruben Mark Big Rich and I just bs lol shops been busy I am there 2-3 hrs a day even have my hid xenon light customers meet me there :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19999789
> *TONITE SPEED CHANNEL  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter DANNY D , LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter and members BUGGZ and SAMSON, 72 hr car buildoff.
> *


I seen it bro and they gave it to the other vato cuz there gavachos and the flag thing phx should have got it cuz it was bad ass good job homies


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19999789
> *TONITE SPEED CHANNEL  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter DANNY D , LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter and members BUGGZ and SAMSON, 72 hr car buildoff.
> *


My homie Leonard aka DaVince is a superstar.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hector, who won the Dump from Rolln's show??? I need one!!! Wasnt there a raffle for one??  :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 2 2011, 11:08 PM~20003756
> *My homie Leonard aka DaVince is a superstar.
> *


 :0 :h5: :run: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 2 2011, 06:03 PM~19999789
> *TONITE SPEED CHANNEL  LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter DANNY D , LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB painter and members BUGGZ and SAMSON, 72 hr car buildoff.
> *


al get your azz over there and get to work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 2 2011, 04:58 PM~19999770
> *MAYBE HE HAS THE SAME PROBLEM AS BEN! OVER PAYMENT
> *


hey that only happened 3 times fool!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 06:30 PM~20000398
> *This went down last night 3 houses down.... :0
> 
> 13 Illegal Immigrants Arrested Following Standoff
> ...


my uncle was in that house!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20001900
> *:banghead:  I Need a grill !!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...



what about your car??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 2 2011, 09:33 PM~20002543
> *Ha ha I'm there everyday homie. Ruben Mark Big Rich and I just bs lol shops been busy I am there 2-3 hrs a day even have my hid xenon light customers meet me there  :biggrin:
> *


muy chingon!!!! my hid xenon light customers !!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20003826
> *Hector, won the Dump from Rolln's show??? I need one!!! Wasnt there a raffle for one??    :dunno:
> *


you had to be present to win tata!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 2 2011, 04:57 PM~19999757
> *HEY WHERES DJ NO MONEY AT????
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


na homie he got hurt again!!!!!!

watch the video!!!!!




















wait for it...................................................



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 2 2011, 11:44 PM~20004487
> *you had to be present to win tata!!!!!
> *


Damn, and I needed that Dump for the Biscayne too!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2011, 12:55 AM~20004517
> *Damn, and I needed that Dump for the Biscayne too!!
> *


maybe next time tata, or maybe hector might just give it to you, you never know!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 06:30 PM~20000398
> *This went down last night 3 houses down.... :0
> 
> 13 Illegal Immigrants Arrested Following Standoff
> ...


DID YOU HAVE A TWELVE PACK OF RONAS AND PEANUTS NEXT TO YOU CHAIR

THIS WHAT HAPPENED IN AROUND MY HOUSE

One suspected robber is dead and another was shot after an officer-involved shooting near Indian School Road and 91st Avenue in Phoenix early Wednesday morning.

Phoenix police received a report of call of a home invasion near Indian School Road and 91st Avenue about 3 a.m. According to Phoenix police, six armed men wearing masks and dark clothing entered the home and began demanding cash and jewelry. The robbers identified themselves as the police.

A family of three was home at the time, including a 6-year-old girl. Police said once the men entered the home, one of the robbers pistol whipped a male family member and then stabbed him in the leg.

Police responding to the call approached the house. Five of the robbers came out of the house. One was armed with a rifle, Phoenix police said.

Gunfire was exchanged, and one of the robbers was shot and killed, police said. During a second round of gunfire, another suspected robber was shot several times. The other robbers fled the scene. Police dog units later found the suspected robbers hiding in nearby dumpsters and yards.

Police said they found several handguns and a rifle. Police also found a vehicle suspected to be used in the attempted robbery parked in the neighborhood. Inside the car, police found several more weapons.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 3 2011, 12:41 AM~20004472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, down the street from Franky's too....crazy chit going on...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

She's comming out soon Justin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 02:28 AM~20004660
> *DID YOU HAVE A TWELVE PACK OF RONAS AND PEANUTS NEXT TO YOU CHAIR
> 
> THIS WHAT HAPPENED IN AROUND MY HOUSE
> ...


that shits crazy homie.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2011, 12:50 AM~20004503
> *na homie he got hurt again!!!!!!
> 
> watch the video!!!!!
> ...


thats fucked up :uh: but yet so funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2011, 12:42 AM~20004475
> *what about your car??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20001900
> *:banghead:  I Need a grill !!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


i never thought those grills are so hard to get.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2011, 06:12 AM~20005028
> *She's comming out soon Justin
> 
> 
> ...


cars coming out clean Justin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

5006 pages  hows that Ben :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 2 2011, 08:04 PM~20001353
> *
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20001637
> *the all stars the shop :angry:  :angry: its coming back on at 10 justin az
> *


thats was bullshit, the challengers should of won, the orange truck was bad as hell :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 08:31 PM~20001655
> *say's the guy who joined in Jan. 2010 and has over 4500 posts :cheesy:
> *


X85 :biggrin: j/k Art


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20001679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some sick patterns


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20002031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 2 2011, 04:42 PM~19999649
> *quote=Lunas64,Mar 2 2011, 03:48 PM~19999205]
> you forgot one thing on your list homie......................................wait for it.......
> the thread raper
> ...


 :roflmao: gotta love photo shop :biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
BIG THNX OUT TO MANDO IDENTITY C.C. AND TOPP DOGG.. FOR SHOOTING THIS ONE MUCH RESPECT CARNALES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 06:23 AM~20005058
> *thats was bullshit, the challengers should of won, the orange truck was bad as hell  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Mar 3 2011, 06:42 AM~20005107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20003826
> *Hector, who won the Dump from Rolln's show??? I need one!!! Wasnt there a raffle for one??    :dunno:
> *


He never did it.....
Got rain out......
He'll probly do it at the next show coming up this year.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2011, 01:05 AM~20004544
> *maybe next time tata, or maybe hector might just give it to you, you never know!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I would if i could...... :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!_ :biggrin: 











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 06:23 AM~20005058
> *thats was bullshit, the challengers should of won, the orange truck was bad as hell  :biggrin:
> *


I agree! The lowered truck consisted of more work craftsmanship. Lifts are bolt on. Bagging C notches wiring plumbing valves etc takes more time. Both trucks came out nice but of coarse the Patriots picked American flag. Just my opinion!Good Morning everyone enjoy weather before you know its gonna be hotter than camels ass!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Mar 3 2011, 05:48 AM~20004978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 06:24 AM~20005060
> *X85  :biggrin: j/k Art
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 3 2011, 07:44 AM~20005323
> *I agree! The lowered truck consisted of more work craftsmanship. Lifts are bolt on. Bagging C notches wiring plumbing valves etc takes more time. Both trucks came out nice but of coarse the Patriots picked American flag. Just my opinion!Good Morning everyone enjoy weather before you know its gonna be hotter than camels ass!
> *


i didnt like how they had them build 2 completly different classes of trucks, 1 was for off road and the other was street.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2011, 06:12 AM~20005028
> *She's comming out soon Justin
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 08:31 PM~20001655
> *say's the guy who joined in Jan. 2010 and has over 4500 posts :cheesy:
> *


(TALKING IN HIS DOCTOR PHIL VOICE)
SON THIS IS ABOUT YOU NOT ME :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2011, 12:50 AM~20004503
> *na homie he got hurt again!!!!!!
> 
> watch the video!!!!!
> ...


 DAMN YOU AINT RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 06:27 AM~20005071
> *:roflmao: gotta love photo shop  :biggrin:
> *


thats photoshop?? :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side,,,,,,,, its a f%$^n beautiful day!!!



the cruise night is in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!

i feel like dancin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























wait for it.............................


















r u ready?????






:biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 2 2011, 11:58 PM~20003618
> *I seen it bro and they gave it to the other vato cuz there gavachos and the flag thing phx should have got it cuz it was bad ass good job homies
> *


x1,ooo,ooo,ooo


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 2 2011, 10:13 PM~20003826
> *Hector, who won the Dump from Rolln's show??? I need one!!! Wasnt there a raffle for one??    :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where you gonna put it? :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 10:13 AM~20006205
> *thats photoshop?? :wow:
> *


BE CAREFUL, LUNAS GONNA FINE YOU. AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 3 2011, 05:47 AM~20005122
> *He never did it.....
> Got rain out......
> He'll probly do it at the next show coming up this year.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 11:35 AM~20006724
> *what up az side,,,,,,,, its a f%$^n beautiful day!!!
> the cruise night is in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 BALLS AND JOHNSON DANCE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 3 2011, 01:29 PM~20007447
> *
> *


WHAT UP TERMITE?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 01:31 PM~20007458
> *WHAT UP TERMITE?
> *


chilling homie..you?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 12:50 PM~20007175
> *BALLS AND JOHNSON DANCE
> *


wooof woof woooof one goin the other way :cheesy:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wat up justin ur ride is looking bad ass bro I'm going there later to c ot bro but all I need is sum gold 13x7


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 2 2011, 11:08 PM~20003756
> *My homie Leonard aka DaVince is a superstar.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2011, 06:12 AM~20005028
> *She's comming out soon Justin
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2011, 06:12 AM~20005028
> *She's comming out soon Justin
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks foir posting the pic Chucky, do you got any pics of the pinstriping so I can put em on my build threads.


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 02:11 PM~20007795
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up bro aqui en la casa off work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 3 2011, 02:07 PM~20007751
> *Wat up justin ur ride is looking bad ass bro I'm going there later to c ot bro but all I need is sum gold 13x7
> *


Thanks Azteca, your getting some all gold 13x7? Thatll look badass.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 02:28 AM~20004660
> *DID YOU HAVE A TWELVE PACK OF RONAS AND PEANUTS NEXT TO YOU CHAIR
> 
> THIS WHAT HAPPENED IN AROUND MY HOUSE
> ...


 :wow: Read article online about a guy in Chandler that got decapitated, crazy shit.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: WHAT UP AZ!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 11:11 AM~20006937
> *BE CAREFUL, LUNAS GONNA FINE YOU. AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


He's maxxed out on his Fines for 2011 so I am starting his 2012 fines! :biggrin: Not to mention, he is only a Prospect. SOOOOOO when he comes full member, they start all over!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 02:29 PM~20007935
> *:wave:  :wave: WHAT UP AZ!!!
> *


Whats crackin ? :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Mar 3 2011, 02:22 PM~20007895
> *wuz up bro aqui en la casa off work :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here at work bro!!!
want to go home!!!!
need,,,,,
beer!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 3 2011, 02:36 PM~20008002
> *He's maxxed out on his Fines for 2011 so I am starting his 2012 fines! :biggrin:  Not to mention, he is only a Prospect. SOOOOOO when he comes full member, they start all over!!
> *


I ONLY GOT ONE THING TO SAY ABOUT THAT :cheesy: ...........














WAIT FOR IT!!!!
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 02:41 PM~20008048
> *Whats crackin ?  :wave:
> *


just here at work bored as F*#K already and I just started like two hours ago what about you justin


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 02:47 PM~20008104
> *I ONLY GOT ONE THING TO SAY ABOUT THAT :cheesy: ...........
> WAIT FOR IT!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Enthusiast,
Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.
The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
· 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
· Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
· Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
· Best Motorcycle $200.00
· Best Bike $100.00
You may also register on line at: mega1043.com
Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions
Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 02:49 PM~20008118
> *just here at work bored as F*#K already and I just started like two hours ago what about you justin
> *


Im just sitting around watching my son play wii waiting to go get the kids from school at 3:30.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 02:58 PM~20008195
> *Im just sitting around watching my son play wii waiting to go get the kids from school at 3:30.
> *


cool sounds fun ha ha ha is it fun picking them up with all the crazy parents trying to rush in and out of area?? I felt like it was a race sometimes to pick up my brother and sister from school everybody would drive crazy i was like whats the rush


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 03:14 PM~20008288
> *cool sounds fun ha ha ha is it fun picking them up with all the crazy parents trying to rush in and out of area?? I felt like it was a race sometimes to pick up my brother and sister from school everybody would drive crazy i was like whats the rush
> *


lol Yeah some people really do rush, to make it worse the parking lot is to small so most ppl park in the street.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oh man I hate that or they sometimes stop in the middle of the road so there kid could get on, I got in an accident once because of that the lady spotted her daughter she stops in the middle i was on the right I was going to drop of my mom cause she was going to a parent teacher conference and needed a ride and the ladys son opens the door right there in the middle of the street while i was going i stopped but it was to late and I hit the door good thing the kid didnt try jumping out or it would have been him or the girl tried jumping in


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 02:58 PM~20008195
> *Im just sitting around watching my son play wii waiting to go get the kids from school at 3:30.
> *


DID YOU GET CUSTODY OF THEM?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 03:25 PM~20008353
> *DID YOU GET CUSTODY OF THEM?
> *


My wife gave them to me, we go back to court on the 21st and I hope the judge not take them away, I think he will not since I already have them in school and etc.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 03:30 PM~20008370
> *My wife gave them to me, we go back to court on the 21st and I hope the judge not take them away, I think he will not since I already have them in school and etc.
> *


WE GOT YOUR BACK JUSTIN,,, WE GOT REFENCES FOR YOU!!!

TATA THE MAN PURSE GUY :wow: 

OG PLAYER :machinegun:

ART BUCK THAT DONT GIVE A FUCK! :rant: 

THE TORTA SLAYER :boink:

BIGMANDO THE BORRACH MAG EDITOR  

MR T, THAT PITYS THE FOOL  

BIG BEN :fool2:

PLAN JOE :buttkick: 

TEAMBLOW ME SMASHIN MOFO'S

DJ NO MONEY

MIKEE THE POOL GUY


AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST 

ART :angel: LOKS


ALL CAN BE USED FOR PERSONAL REFERENCE THAT YOUR A GOOD GUY! :thumbsup:

AND FOR ANYBODY I FORGOT,, YALL AINT DID SHIT ANYWAYS,,,,,,,J/K J/K KIDDIN!!!
I GOT JOKES! NO **** :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 03:30 PM~20008370
> *My wife gave them to me, we go back to court on the 21st and I hope the judge not take them away, I think he will not since I already have them in school and etc.
> *


Hope you get them bro its always sad to hear stuff like that happen


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 03:30 PM~20008370
> *My wife gave them to me, we go back to court on the 21st and I hope the judge not take them away, I think he will not since I already have them in school and etc.
> *


 JUST KEEP HER AWAY FROM COURT! IF SHE CHANGES HER MIND YOUR FUCKED! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 03:34 PM~20008390
> *WE GOT YOUR BACK JUSTIN,,, WE GOT REFENCES FOR YOU!!!
> 
> TATA THE MAN PURSE GUY :wow:
> ...


Hell ya !!!!!!justin we got your back homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 03:38 PM~20008411
> *JUST KEEP HER AWAY FROM COURT! IF SHE CHANGES HER MIND YOUR FUCKED! :biggrin:
> *


Well what happen was judge gave me every weekend visitation and put her father on a no contact order regarding the 3 kids, she lives with the father and had nowhere else to go so she gave me the kids. I told her she could get them every weekend but so far she only got them 1 of 3 weekends. I got them enrolled in school etc so hopefully judge just leaves things as is.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 3 2011, 03:59 PM~20008549
> *Hell ya !!!!!!justin we got your back homie!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats crakin joe?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 04:03 PM~20008562
> *Well what happen was judge gave me every weekend visitation and put her father on a no contact order regarding the 3 kids, she lives with the father and had nowhere else to go so she gave me the kids. I told her she could get them every weekend but so far she only got them 1 of 3 weekends. I got them enrolled in school etc so hopefully judge just leaves things as is.
> *


YOU NEED TO DOCUMENT EVERYTHING BRO! RECEIPTS EVERYTHING! DAYCARE SIGN INS! LETTER FROM SCHOOL! LETTER FROM NEIGHBOR, FRIENDS! DOCUMENT TIMES SHE SHOWED UP!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: JM0NEY, El Azteca 85 Buick, unity_mike, armando martinez :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Mar 3 2011, 04:15 PM~20008628
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: JM0NEY, El Azteca 85 Buick, unity_mike, armando martinez :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 04:16 PM~20008633
> *WHAT UP FOOL
> *


what u doin homey


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 04:14 PM~20008626
> *YOU NEED TO DOCUMENT EVERYTHING BRO! RECEIPTS EVERYTHING! DAYCARE SIGN INS! LETTER FROM SCHOOL! LETTER FROM NEIGHBOR, FRIENDS! DOCUMENT TIMES SHE SHOWED UP!
> *


OK JUSTIN SOUNDS LIKE DR (I)PHIL(DRUNK) HAS SOME INSIGHT!!! :wow: 

SOUNDS LIKE GOOD ADVICE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 04:21 PM~20008664
> *OK JUSTIN SOUNDS LIKE DR (I)PHIL(DRUNK) HAS SOME INSIGHT!!! :wow:
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE GOOD ADVICE!
> *


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 02:24 PM~20007903
> *Thanks Azteca, your getting some all gold 13x7? Thatll look badass.
> *


My bad all your car needs is sum gold rims or sum chrome ones would look nice to I ment bro wat rims are u going to put on it ...some times I type faster then I spell lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 3 2011, 04:34 PM~20008773
> *My bad all your car needs is sum gold rims or sum chrome ones would look nice to I ment  bro wat rims are u going to put on it ...some times I type faster then I spell lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 3 2011, 04:34 PM~20008773
> *My bad all your car needs is sum gold rims or sum chrome ones would look nice to I ment  bro wat rims are u going to put on it ...some times I type faster then I spell lol
> *


Im just going to keep it on Supremes but add bullets so it looks a little different. I cant fit 13" because of the front discs , the caliper had to be really grinded down even to fit the 14's.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 04:45 PM~20008874
> *Im just going to keep it on Supremes but add bullets so it looks a little different. I cant fit 13" because of the front discs , the caliper had to be really grinded down even to fit the 14's.
> *


you couldnt of done a spindle swap? caprice, g-body, etc...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 3 2011, 03:34 PM~20008390
> *WE GOT YOUR BACK JUSTIN,,, WE GOT REFENCES FOR YOU!!!
> 
> TATA THE MAN PURSE GUY :wow:
> ...


x85


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 04:56 PM~20008972
> *you couldnt of done a spindle swap? caprice, g-body, etc...
> *


no must either narrow or xchange the rearend out to run reverse wheels. The front we had to grind calipers to fit 14's. ElPhoenixquetzal has 13" wheels on his Ventura.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 04:58 PM~20008981
> *no must either narrow or xchange the rearend out to run reverse wheels. The front we had to grind calipers to fit 14's. ElPhoenixquetzal has 13" wheels on his Ventura.
> *


yea but my 13's are standard ofsett and I have drum brakes both front and back oh and did you try and put spacers after you grinded them??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 04:58 PM~20008981
> *no must either narrow or xchange the rearend out to run reverse wheels. The front we had to grind calipers to fit 14's. ElPhoenixquetzal has 13" wheels on his Ventura.
> *


I am going to take my car to franks hydraulics he already quoted me on the price for juice and a to shorten the rear end and other stuff good prices :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 04:45 PM~20008874
> *Im just going to keep it on Supremes but add bullets so it looks a little different. I cant fit 13" because of the front discs , the caliper had to be really grinded down even to fit the 14's.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Justin going to be showing fools how they do it in wadell AZ ke no justin hit back bummper,,,,and supremes are the chit I would get the double dipped in chrome


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 05:04 PM~20009009
> *yea but my 13's are standard ofsett and I have drum brakes both front and back oh and did you try and put spacers after you grinded them??
> *


I have spacers on them. What kind of price did you get to juice it? So far Ive gotten prices to shorten rear axle and its seems to be 500-800 bucks. Ive heard , but havent seen it done, that we can use a g-body rear. Ill prolly get my juice done at modern arte using black magic oldschool setup. Your lucky you got drums front and back, I have a front disc conversion and even 14's rubbed the calipers.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:30 PM~20009594
> *I have spacers on them. What kind of price did you get to juice it? So far Ive gotten prices to shorten rear axle and its seems to be 500-800 bucks. Ive heard , but havent seen it done, that we can use a g-body rear. Ill prolly get my juice done at modern arte using black magic  oldschool setup. Your lucky you got drums front and back, I have a front disc conversion and even 14's rubbed the calipers.
> *


HEY JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO NAME YOUR CAR??????WE CAN HELP YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:30 PM~20009594
> *I have spacers on them. What kind of price did you get to juice it? So far Ive gotten prices to shorten rear axle and its seems to be 500-800 bucks. Ive heard , but havent seen it done, that we can use a g-body rear. Ill prolly get my juice done at modern arte using black magic  oldschool setup. Your lucky you got drums front and back, I have a front disc conversion and even 14's rubbed the calipers.
> *


wow how big are the brakes!! he is charging me 500 to shorten the rear axle, and cool sounds like its going to be a cool set up, huh a g body rear do you think it would hold up?? I might just go with the shortening hopefully i can start working on my car again soon I really want to get something done to it!ASAP ha ha! what size spacers??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 3 2011, 06:34 PM~20009626
> *HEY JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO NAME YOUR CAR??????WE CAN HELP YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How are you going to help "PLANJOE" :biggrin: :biggrin: just joking :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Feb 6 - 1965 Pontiac Catalina Custom Lowrider/Hot Rod - $21000 cars & trucks - by owner pic

dude is selling his pontiac on craigslist :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:40 PM~20009666
> *wow how big are the brakes!! he is charging me 500 to shorten the rear axle, and cool sounds like its going to be a cool set up, huh a g body rear do you think it would hold up?? I might just go with the shortening hopefully i can start working on my car again soon I really want to get something done to it!ASAP ha ha! what size spacers??
> *


I dont know if itll hold up but read a guy on the Pontiac topic saying either a g-body rear or one from something heavier like a caprice could work. 500 isnt a bad price to shorten axle. Ill prolly end up shortening mine also as really would like to run some reverse TRU Spokes.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:42 PM~20009678
> *How are you going to help "PLANJOE"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just joking  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


with the name for his car we need to help justin az????any Ideas ???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:48 PM~20009728
> *I dont know if itll hold up but read a guy on the Pontiac topic saying either a g-body rear or one from something heavier like a caprice could work. 500 isnt a bad price to shorten axle. Ill prolly end up shortening mine also as really would like to run some reverse TRU Spokes.
> *


hell yea I love supremes but with your paint job the tru spokes would be sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:47 PM~20009721
> *Feb 6 - 1965 Pontiac Catalina Custom Lowrider/Hot Rod - $21000 cars & trucks - by owner pic
> 
> dude is selling his pontiac on craigslist :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


That car is sick.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:47 PM~20009721
> *Feb 6 - 1965 Pontiac Catalina Custom Lowrider/Hot Rod - $21000 cars & trucks - by owner pic
> 
> dude is selling his pontiac on craigslist :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Justin i told you about that one justin you have post pic of that car when i saw it ,i was like hay!!!justin az has posted pic of that car


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 3 2011, 06:49 PM~20009741
> *with the name for his car we need to help justin az????any Ideas ???
> *


once its done he will know unless he already has one??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Mar 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20009756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang yea it is a clean as car he must be workin on his dream ride if he is selling this one


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:52 PM~20009769
> *once its done he will know unless he already has one??
> *


NOOOOO we need to help him :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i think i got one 
Balls to the WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:53 PM~20009784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHERE TO GET 21G'S FROM ????????   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20009764
> *Justin i told you about that one justin you have post pic of that car when i saw it ,i was like hay!!!justin az  has posted pic of that car
> *


Yeah the owner of that car is on the HAMB and is a cool guy, I sent him some messages and he told me where he got the exhaust etc. I thought the car had left AZ though. BTW, Those are 15" Supremes he has on it.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

I got to get ready to watch 2 of my friend fight tonight on Versus UFC a co-worker of mine CB Dollaway and my homie Diego Sanchez :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: POWER MMA OPENING MARCH 19!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 3 2011, 06:55 PM~20009804
> *NOOOOO we need to help him :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i think i got one
> Balls to the WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:58 PM~20009816
> *Yeah the owner of that car is on the HAMB and is a cool guy, I sent him some messages and he told me where he got the exhaust etc. I thought the car had left AZ though. BTW, Those are 15" Supremes he has on it.
> *


YEA SUPREMES ARE SICK


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

FINALLY TIME TO GO HOME!! i MIGHT LOG ON ONCE I GET HOME LATERZ


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

BIG THANKS TO TOPP DOGG AKA MR. MODERATOR FOR CREATING OUR DVD!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYBODY HAVE A GREAT NIGHT!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :barf: :scrutinize: :barf: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: hno: :banghead: hno: :banghead: hno: :banghead: hno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :werd:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

someone having too much fun with the smilies :dunno: 

:|


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 3 2011, 08:24 PM~20010582
> *someone having too much fun with the smilies :dunno:
> 
> :|
> *



:yes:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

COME SUPPORT SAFE HOUSE DOMESTIC VIOLENCE SHELTER


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20010707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:53 PM~20009784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 3 2011, 06:55 PM~20009804
> *NOOOOO we need to help him :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i think i got one
> Balls to the WALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ANOTHER NAME JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: READY ???? BOAT AND HOEZZZZ!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

We doing it again Az. We got 30 categories. Bikes--$10.00 Cars--$20.00.
Bring them hoppers out. Single pump street (40" max lock up)- $100
Double pump street ( 50" max lock up )- $200. Lock up measured from bottom rear bumper to ground.
Single pump radical -$200 . Double pump radical- $300
Winner takes all in each class. No getting stuck.


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Hell Ya. :worship:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

pic nic in casa grande. majestics cg chapter this week march 5 from 10am to 5pm come on down and chill with us any info 520 280-1387 toons


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo az side I got some six three parts for sale! Cheap! Powder coated chrome


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 3 2011, 11:50 PM~20012163
> *Yo az side I got some six three parts for sale! Cheap! Powder coated chrome
> *


i got something i can trade you for them!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:01 AM~20012234
> *i got something i can trade you for them!!!!
> *


is it sexy and have a pussy?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 4 2011, 12:05 AM~20012256
> *is it sexy and have a pussy?
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:07 AM~20012266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deal!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 4 2011, 12:11 AM~20012283
> *Deal!
> *


get to work asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:12 AM~20012288
> *get to work asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Just for that I'm doing your shit pink


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 4 2011, 12:15 AM~20012299
> *Just for that I'm doing your shit pink
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: did i say asshole? i meant sir!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:25 AM~20012354
> *FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SIDE NIPPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuck these pics are depressing when I'm working


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 4 2011, 12:56 AM~20012497
> *Fuck these pics are depressing when I'm working
> *


TAKE A BREAK AND RUB ONE OUT REAL QUICK!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:58 AM~20012509
> *TAKE A BREAK AND RUB ONE OUT REAL QUICK!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck pick me up a hooker on your way over


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:51 AM~20012477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaammnn!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:57 AM~20012500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i never get tired of seeing this sexy mama!!! :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:57 AM~20012500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ben thanx for dinner bro at robertos mexican food I was broke like no joke


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 4 2011, 03:43 AM~20012792
> *Ben thanx for dinner bro at robertos mexican food I was broke like no joke
> *


Wtf ben. I give you the homie hook up workin on your parts till 4am and u can't buy me food...thanks for providingis some good entertainment


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:32 AM~20012389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna go to Kohls now


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 3 2011, 06:58 PM~20009816
> *Yeah the owner of that car is on the HAMB and is a cool guy, I sent him some messages and he told me where he got the exhaust etc. I thought the car had left AZ though. BTW, Those are 15" Supremes he has on it.
> *


DAMN JUSTIN! I DONT KNOW. IM NOT FEELING THOSE PINSTRIPS ON YOUR CAR. IT DOSNT GO WITH YOUR CAR.



> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20011559
> *We doing it again Az. We got 30 categories.  Bikes--$10.00 Cars--$20.00.
> Bring them hoppers out. Single pump street (40" max lock up)- $100
> Double pump street ( 50" max lock up )- $200.                                                      Lock up measured from bottom rear bumper to ground.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

AZ TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 4 2011, 05:44 AM~20012979
> *Morning az
> *


good morning Roger


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:51 AM~20012477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Picnic in casa grande. majestics cg chapter this week march 5 from 10am to 5pm come on down and chill with us any info 520 280-1387 toons

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Mar 4 2011, 02:45 AM~20012719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 04:55 AM~20012888
> *DAMN JUSTIN! I DONT KNOW. IM NOT FEELING THOSE PINSTRIPS ON YOUR CAR. IT DOSNT GO WITH YOUR CAR.
> :biggrin:
> *


JUSTIN AZ DO YOU NEED BUGGZ????LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20010707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 4 2011, 03:43 AM~20012792
> *Ben thanx for dinner bro at robertos mexican food I was broke like no joke
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah thank you too homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 4 2011, 04:04 AM~20012820
> *Wtf ben. I give you the homie hook up workin on your parts till 4am and u can't buy me food...thanks for providingis some good entertainment
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you a crazy white boy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 4 2011, 04:04 AM~20012822
> *I wanna go to Kohls now
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: mee too!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 4 2011, 05:44 AM~20012979
> *Morning az
> *



whats sup my *****?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

26 hours straight and still have about 3 more hours


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE SOME EXTRA 13'S THEY WANNA SELL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SMILEY STOP BY IF YOU GET A CHANCE OR CALL A MOFO!!!!

9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, PLANJOE, smiley602


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I NEED A BEER


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 04:55 AM~20012888
> *DAMN JUSTIN! I DONT KNOW. IM NOT FEELING THOSE PINSTRIPS ON YOUR CAR. IT DOSNT GO WITH YOUR CAR.
> :biggrin:
> *


You meen the pink pinstripes?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20015181
> *I NEED A BEER
> *


X2


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20015183
> *You meen the pink pinstripes?
> *


 post pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

what up ART LOKS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 4 2011, 12:11 PM~20014850
> *26 hours straight and still have about 3 more hours
> *


daaaaammmnnnn i guess you must have gotten kicked out your house huh!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 4 2011, 01:37 PM~20015339
> *post pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Will post pics tonight, going by Chawp shop in few hours to take pics.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 4 2011, 01:52 PM~20015441
> *Will post pics tonight, going by Chawp shop in few hours to take pics.
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 4 2011, 01:52 PM~20015441
> *Will post pics tonight, going by Chawp shop in few hours to take pics.
> *


just PM me the pics so nobody else can see them :biggrin: 












I bet you five bucks somebody was like "na thats fucked up I wanna see" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: probably PLANJOE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 4 2011, 01:38 PM~20015346
> *what up ART LOKS
> *


HERE AT WORK BRO SLOW MOTION PLAYA WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mikey??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20015490]








[/quote]
THOSE ARE THE NICEST 2 SETS OF EYES IVE EVER SEEN!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Mar 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20015183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20015490]


THOSE ARE THE NICEST 2 SETS OF EYES IVE EVER SEEN!! :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]
THE ONES ON HER FACE OR HER CHEST!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:00 PM~20015492
> *HERE AT WORK BRO SLOW MOTION PLAYA WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!!!!
> *


Same here just chillin on the internet


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> THOSE ARE THE NICEST 2 SETS OF EYES IVE EVER SEEN!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


THE ONES ON HER FACE OR HER CHEST!
[/quote]
OK A SET IS 2 SET,,,,,, 2 SETS IS 4 AND KNOWINGS HALF THE BATTLE!!

DID SOMEBODY GET DJ NO MONEY A TRUCK FOR TOMORROW??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 02:05 PM~20015541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG AZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20015523
> *BOTH THE THE PINK AND PURPLE! IT DONT GO WITH THE CAR! :biggrin:
> WHAT UP BEN! :biggrin:
> *


i hope Dj brakelite *rolls* up on us at the A&W tomorrow night......... literally!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:03 PM~20015517
> *THOSE ARE THE NICEST 2 SETS OF EYES IVE EVER SEEN!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


you aint lieing bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:26 AM~20012361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 02:13 PM~20015596
> *you aint lieing bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> THE ONES ON HER FACE OR HER CHEST!


OK A SET IS 2 SET,,,,,, 2 SETS IS 4 AND KNOWINGS HALF THE BATTLE!!

DID SOMEBODY GET DJ NO MONEY A TRUCK FOR TOMORROW??
[/quote]

I DONT KNOW! IS ANYONE DOWN TO HELP?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 02:11 PM~20015580
> *i hope Dj brakelite rolls up on us at the A&W tomorrow night.........    literally!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: HE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Mar 4 2011, 12:16 PM~20014880
> *ANYONE HAVE SOME EXTRA 13'S THEY WANNA SELL
> *


there is a dude on craigslist selling some for a buck 25 for all four you just need new tires he also has some for a buck fifty w/tires


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup mike


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 4 2011, 01:56 PM~20015462
> *just PM me the pics so nobody else can see them :biggrin:
> I bet you five bucks somebody was like "na thats fucked up I wanna see"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: probably PLANJOE
> *


Yes i would like to see it !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i tell you we are like the Duke boys


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 02:27 PM~20015656
> *:biggrin: HE WILL BE THERE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20015490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMM NICE LOVE THEM EYES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:51 AM~20012477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Break time :biggrin: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 4 2011, 02:53 PM~20015803
> *Yes i would like to see it !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i tell you we are like the Duke boys
> *


 :twak: that was a pretty gay comment homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messing


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 4 2011, 02:51 PM~20015791
> *Sup mike
> *


JUST WAXING UP THE 6 AT WORK! GOT TO TAKE HER TO THE CLIZZZUB TO STACK MY DOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 03:21 PM~20015952
> *JUST WAXING UP THE 6 AT WORK! GOT TO TAKE HER TO THE CLIZZZUB TO STACK MY DOUGH! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

1 AND A HALF HOUR MORE! IM GOING TO GET SHIT FACED


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 4 2011, 03:11 PM~20015892
> *:twak: that was a pretty gay comment homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just messing
> *


no fool !!!!! your crazy your sick . :nono: :nosad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20015490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 4 2011, 03:23 PM~20015972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 03:31 PM~20016004
> *1 AND A HALF HOUR MORE! IM GOING TO GET SHIT FACED
> *


so what are you right now pee -pee face??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

update</span>



<span style=\'color:gray\'>
dj no money just left area 51(my shop) 

and hopefully he gonna roll-up on big ben and moon walk on his a$# 
tomorrow night!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, unity1963


TORTA :boink: SLAYER IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 01:49 PM~20015420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: THOSE ARE SOME NICE "MELONES"! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 4 2011, 03:58 PM~20016196
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, unity1963
> TORTA :boink: SLAYER IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 4 2011, 04:10 PM~20016261
> *:cheesy: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: WHAT YOU UP TO?
> *


AT WORK,,,,, YOU GONNA BE OUT AT HE A N W MANANA??


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:35 AM~20012410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CHICHIS CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ANOTHER WEEKEND! EVERYONE BE SAFE.......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 3 2011, 08:24 PM~20010582
> *someone having too much fun with the smilies :dunno:
> 
> :|
> *




:biggrin: I know rite !!!! . can you tell I'm bored :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20011559
> *We doing it again Az. We got 30 categories.  Bikes--$10.00 Cars--$20.00.
> Bring them hoppers out. Single pump street (40" max lock up)- $100
> Double pump street ( 50" max lock up )- $200.                                                      Lock up measured from bottom rear bumper to ground.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 04:14 PM~20008626
> *YOU NEED TO DOCUMENT EVERYTHING BRO! RECEIPTS EVERYTHING! DAYCARE SIGN INS! LETTER FROM SCHOOL! LETTER FROM NEIGHBOR, FRIENDS! DOCUMENT TIMES SHE SHOWED UP!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 3 2011, 04:14 PM~20008626
> *YOU NEED TO DOCUMENT EVERYTHING BRO! RECEIPTS EVERYTHING! DAYCARE SIGN INS! LETTER FROM SCHOOL! LETTER FROM NEIGHBOR, FRIENDS! DOCUMENT TIMES SHE SHOWED UP!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 3 2011, 06:19 AM~20005048
> *i never thought those grills are so hard to get.
> *





:nicoderm: I found a set in flaggstaff , but his sorryass wants $ 150.00 for them.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 4 2011, 08:32 PM~20017952
> *:nicoderm: I found a set in flaggstaff , but his sorryass wants $ 150.00 for them.
> *


yeah thats alot but if you cant find them anywhere your screwed


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 2 2011, 09:25 PM~20002415
> *Jump on ebay
> *





:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 4 2011, 08:35 PM~20017978
> *yeah thats alot but if you cant find them anywhere your screwed
> *




:biggrin: I have a friend that makes custom grills , i mite have to do that .
then send it to get chrome..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 3 2011, 12:42 AM~20004475
> *what about your car??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk
> *






:loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:27 AM~20012364
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 01:59 PM~20015490
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20015181
> *I NEED A BEER
> *




:rofl: :rofl: 









:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 4 2011, 03:52 PM~20016161
> *update</span>
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>
> dj no money just left area 51(my shop)
> ...
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 4 2011, 08:42 PM~20018026
> *:loco:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 08:53 PM~20018115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: Whats going on homie !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Ttt


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

J-man ur ride is coming out bad ass bro congrats all u need is aligator interior with ostrige insirts and it would look finsh it justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 4 2011, 09:56 PM~20018689
> *J-man ur ride is coming out bad ass bro congrats all u need is aligator interior with ostrige insirts and it  would look finsh it  justin
> *


Theyve already started on the interior, Ill show you pic below, ready to finish this car so can figure out how to get a bomb.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 4 2011, 12:35 AM~20012410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: ALL DAY!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

cg majestics pic nic come and enjoy the in casa grande 11 to 5


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Mar 4 2011, 07:08 PM~20017373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20018733
> *Theyve already started on the interior, Ill show you pic below, ready to finish this car so can figure out how to get a bomb.
> 
> 
> ...


Wat ?????ill show u pic below. Ready to.finsh this car so can figure out how to get a bomb wat???? Wat do u need a bomb for bro u just fixed the car


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 5 2011, 12:00 AM~20019896
> *Wat ?????ill show u pic below. Ready to.finsh this car  so can figure out how to get a bomb wat???? Wat do u need a bomb for bro u just fixed the car
> *


Ill not get a bomb immediatly as will need to save more money first, Im not a baller. I want like a 1947 Chevy though as to me bombs look badass.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 4 2011, 11:51 PM~20019817
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You can visit it any day at Chawps shop on 69th and orangewood.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Bro call me my tio has one a 47 and he want 14000 but he had a ride like yours it was his first car and he said he would like to get another one bro so ill send u sum pics bro u never knw pm and ill get at u bro but ur ride esta a toda madre bro good jod our guerro homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

goodnight homies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another Late Night at the Chawp Shop......


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WELL HERE YOU GO FELLAS! I HAVE TO POST THESE RITE NOW! I KNOW ITS NOT TORTA TUESDAYS YET! BUT I HAVE TO DELETE SOME OF THESE PICS BEFORE I GET CUT ESE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2011, 06:58 AM~20020691
> *WELL HERE YOU GO FELLAS! I HAVE TO POST THESE RITE NOW! I KNOW ITS NOT TORTA TUESDAYS YET! BUT I HAVE TO DELETE SOME OF THESE PICS BEFORE I GET CUT ESE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 5 2011, 07:35 AM~20020971
> *:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE! :wave:
> *


good morning MAndo!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

YOU CAN NOW REGISTER FOR THIS SHOW ONLINE AT MEGA104.3 Radio

Mega 1043.com - Motor Sport Showcase - Fort McDowell Car Show and Concert - CLICK HERE TO REGISTER


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up AZ Side!!!

There is going to be a car wash today Saturday March 5th @ Cici's Pizza on 75th Ave and Encanto....please stop by and donate....young woman was shot for no reason at all..funeral expenses

I'm posting this up for a friend, if you can stop by and support them I'd appreciate it

Thanks,

Chuy


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 5 2011, 08:35 AM~20020971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup fellas!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 5 2011, 08:42 AM~20021246
> *sup fellas!
> *


Good morning!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup az


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 5 2011, 09:50 AM~20021275
> *Good morning!
> *


What's cracking today/tonight?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 5 2011, 09:14 AM~20021378
> *What's cracking today/tonight?
> *


I'm working this moring then gotta drive back home to my parents in York (Eastern AZ). 

There's the Asthma Benifit on 75th tonite......I will have to miss.  but family calls. 

What's up with you?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 5 2011, 08:58 AM~20021301
> *Sup az
> *


  sup!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Picnic in casa grande. majestics cg chapter this week march 5 from 10am to 5pm come on down and chill with us any info 520 280-1387 toons_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 5 2011, 10:17 AM~20021394
> *I'm working this moring then gotta drive back home to my parents in York (Eastern AZ).
> 
> There's the Asthma Benifit on 75th tonite......I will have to miss.   but family calls.
> ...


 Going to try to get the caddy out of storage...going to Gabe's kids party at 3PM and then to Franky's at 5Pm...hit up the Benefit ride after (hopefully).... :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 5 2011, 10:17 AM~20021394
> *I'm working this moring then gotta drive back home to my parents in York (Eastern AZ).
> 
> There's the Asthma Benifit on 75th tonite......I will have to miss.   but family calls.
> ...



Have a safe trip brotha


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2011, 06:58 AM~20020691
> *WELL HERE YOU GO FELLAS! I HAVE TO POST THESE RITE NOW! I KNOW ITS NOT TORTA TUESDAYS YET! BUT I HAVE TO DELETE SOME OF THESE PICS BEFORE I GET CUT ESE!
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like Stilfers Mom......


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 5 2011, 11:04 AM~20021662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


Sup Big Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

YOU CAN NOW REGISTER FOR THIS SHOW ONLINE AT MEGA104.3 Radio

Mega 1043.com - Motor Sport Showcase - Fort McDowell Car Show and Concert - CLICK HERE TO REGISTER










LAST YEARS SHOW!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 4 2011, 07:08 PM~20017373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good az what up art buck you rolling out to the cruise tonight


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

We are cruising over to sonic power and baseline tonight at 8 pm. Anybody want to cruise come and join us.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well looks like im gona miss cruise nite ,,,,,at work again!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 5 2011, 10:14 AM~20021378
> *What's cracking today/tonight?
> *


the cruz fool


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 5 2011, 10:48 AM~20021566
> *she looks like Stilfers Mom......
> 
> 
> ...


you should have herd her accent!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 5 2011, 03:36 PM~20023257
> *What's good az what up art buck you rolling out to the cruise tonight
> *


I'm out of town brotha. Gonna have to miss it....been missing some good events.. :angry:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 5 2011, 10:42 AM~20021533
> *
> *




:biggrin: What up Homie !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 5 2011, 01:25 AM~20020344
> *goodnight homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!! BIG THANKS, BIG LOVE AND BIG PROPS TO THE AZ SIDE FOR COMING TOGETHER AND MAKING THE ASTHMA EVENT A GREAT SUCCESS!! UNITY, PHOENIX AND IDENTITY CAR CLUBS, RONNIE AND FAMILY WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FAMILIES FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING ASTHMA AWARENESS IN AZ. IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT! THANKS TO A & W FOR ALLOWING THIS TO HAPPEN. DJ MIDNIGHT, THANKS FOR THE GREAT DEEJAYIN AND FUN YOU GAVE US! THE HOPPERS WHO AGAIN TOOK THE EVENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. THE GREAT LOOKING CARS THAT CAME OUT. BUT MAINLY, THANKS TO THE AZ FAMILY THAT CAME TOGETHER AND SUPPORTED THE CAUSE!
I ASKED RONNIE TO DONATE THE MONEY WE ALL RAISED IN THE FOLLOWING NAME:

"OG AZ SIDE" 

AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYONE ON THE AZ SIDE..................... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Got pulled over after show for hopping the caddy past 15 mph I was doing 60 mph chipping on empty road. My luck on car down the entire road was a cop. Lol he was cool, gave me warning seen I didn't have warrants good registration let me go. Wow my lucky night guess helped to donate & shown support at A&W show. Liked that everyone attended.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 5 2011, 11:06 PM~20025740
> *Got pulled over after show for hopping the caddy past 15 mph I was doing 60 mph chipping on empty road. My luck on car down the entire road was a cop. Lol he was cool, gave me warning seen I didn't have warrants good registration let me go. Wow my lucky night guess helped to donate & shown support at A&W show. Liked that everyone attended.
> *


GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO THOSE WHO DO GOOD THINGS BRO HUH?  

THANKS FOR COMING OUT BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 5 2011, 05:48 PM~20023608
> *well looks like im gona miss cruise nite ,,,,,at work again!!!!!!!!
> *


fuckin quit that job homie..... they are hiring on baseline paying $20 dollars an hour planting twolips!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 5 2011, 06:15 PM~20023754
> *you should have herd her accent!
> *



i seen some pics of some drunk guy with a 66 dancing with that chic!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 5 2011, 11:08 PM~20025456
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 AM~20025735
> *AZZZZZZZZ SIDE MOTHAFUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 6 2011, 12:06 AM~20025740
> *Got pulled over after show for hopping the caddy past 15 mph I was doing 60 mph chipping on empty road. My luck on car down the entire road was a cop. Lol he was cool, gave me warning seen I didn't have warrants good registration let me go. Wow my lucky night guess helped to donate & shown support at A&W show. Liked that everyone attended.
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN! THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT! THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THRU TO SHOW AZ LOVE FOR THE CAUSE. LAST NIGHT WAS A GOOD TIME! DIDNT REALIZE HOW MUCH I DRANK UNTIL I GOT HOME! I WAS F$%^ UP! AGAIN BIG SHOUT OUT TO TATA FOR STAYING OUT PAST HIS BED TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 AM~20025735
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!! BIG THANKS, BIG LOVE AND BIG PROPS TO THE AZ SIDE FOR COMING TOGETHER AND MAKING THE ASTHMA EVENT A GREAT SUCCESS!! UNITY, PHOENIX AND IDENTITY CAR CLUBS, RONNIE AND FAMILY WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FAMILIES FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING ASTHMA AWARENESS IN AZ. IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT!  THANKS TO A & W FOR ALLOWING THIS TO HAPPEN. DJ MIDNIGHT, THANKS FOR THE GREAT DEEJAYIN AND FUN YOU GAVE US! THE HOPPERS WHO AGAIN TOOK THE EVENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. THE GREAT LOOKING CARS THAT CAME OUT. BUT MAINLY, THANKS TO THE AZ FAMILY THAT CAME TOGETHER AND SUPPORTED THE CAUSE!
> I ASKED RONNIE TO DONATE THE MONEY WE ALL RAISED IN THE FOLLOWING NAME:
> 
> ...


i hate that i missed it!!! :happysad: 
im glad it was a success!!
im here at work again!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 02:18 AM~20026194
> *fuckin quit that job homie..... they are hiring on baseline paying $20 dollars an hour planting twolips!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 6 2011, 12:16 AM~20025792
> *GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO THOSE WHO DO GOOD THINGS BRO HUH?
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING OUT BRO! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir & luckily I only had one corona earlier. As for the night before omg was wasted leaving Chichi's Cabaret but I wasnt driving. My drunk primo was :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good big az family I just wanna say how proud I am of being part of the az lowrider comunity shit I think that was the biggest cruise night in az in my opinion and it was all for a good cause thanks az for showing support. We might as well make it a yearly thing :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 AM~20025735
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!! BIG THANKS, BIG LOVE AND BIG PROPS TO THE AZ SIDE FOR COMING TOGETHER AND MAKING THE ASTHMA EVENT A GREAT SUCCESS!! UNITY, PHOENIX AND IDENTITY CAR CLUBS, RONNIE AND FAMILY WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FAMILIES FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING ASTHMA AWARENESS IN AZ. IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT!  THANKS TO A & W FOR ALLOWING THIS TO HAPPEN. DJ MIDNIGHT, THANKS FOR THE GREAT DEEJAYIN AND FUN YOU GAVE US! THE HOPPERS WHO AGAIN TOOK THE EVENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. THE GREAT LOOKING CARS THAT CAME OUT. BUT MAINLY, THANKS TO THE AZ FAMILY THAT CAME TOGETHER AND SUPPORTED THE CAUSE!
> I ASKED RONNIE TO DONATE THE MONEY WE ALL RAISED IN THE FOLLOWING NAME:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 AM~20027120
> *What's good big az family I just wanna say how proud I am of being part of the az lowrider comunity shit I think that was the biggest cruise night in az in my opinion and it was all for a good cause thanks az for showing support. We might as well make it a yearly thing :biggrin:
> *


Yearly......quarterly monthly weekly you know maybe we can find spot with more lighting & start doing shit like the gavacho's at the pavilions in Scottsdale but somewhere central west phx. Pull out our cars take our families to eat, maybe boost business for them same token us have a spot to kick it. South side was cool that paisa pizza joint lol :thumbsup: Eating pizza drinking horrachata listening to corridos


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 6 2011, 07:31 AM~20026489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuukin tata was texting Art Buck a picture he took of me with "flavored" water :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 01:18 AM~20026194
> *fuckin quit that job homie..... they are hiring on baseline paying $20 dollars an hour planting twolips!!!!!!..........IM BACK BITCH!!!!!!......*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 AM~20025735
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!! BIG THANKS, BIG LOVE AND BIG PROPS TO THE AZ SIDE FOR COMING TOGETHER AND MAKING THE ASTHMA EVENT A GREAT SUCCESS!! UNITY, PHOENIX AND IDENTITY CAR CLUBS, RONNIE AND FAMILY WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FAMILIES FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING ASTHMA AWARENESS IN AZ. IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT!  THANKS TO A & W FOR ALLOWING THIS TO HAPPEN. DJ MIDNIGHT, THANKS FOR THE GREAT DEEJAYIN AND FUN YOU GAVE US! THE HOPPERS WHO AGAIN TOOK THE EVENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. THE GREAT LOOKING CARS THAT CAME OUT. BUT MAINLY, THANKS TO THE AZ FAMILY THAT CAME TOGETHER AND SUPPORTED THE CAUSE!
> I ASKED RONNIE TO DONATE THE MONEY WE ALL RAISED IN THE FOLLOWING NAME:
> 
> ...


we had a good time out there....fireworks and all! But Compita did his thing before that :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 6 2011, 09:33 AM~20027262
> *we had a good time out there....fireworks and all! But Compita did his thing before that :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 6 2011, 07:26 AM~20026481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

great time last night. here a couple shots i took.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 6 2011, 07:10 AM~20026442
> *DAMN! THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT! THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THRU TO SHOW AZ LOVE FOR THE CAUSE. LAST NIGHT WAS A GOOD TIME! DIDNT REALIZE HOW MUCH I DRANK UNTIL I GOT HOME! I WAS F$%^ UP! AGAIN BIG SHOUT OUT TO TATA FOR STAYING OUT PAST HIS BED TIME! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice pics mikey!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 6 2011, 09:56 AM~20027066
> *Yes sir & luckily I only had one corona earlier. As for the night before omg was wasted leaving Chichi's Cabaret but I wasnt driving. My drunk primo was  :biggrin:
> *



damn homie your lucky!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 6 2011, 10:20 AM~20027198
> *Yearly......quarterly monthly weekly you know maybe we can find spot with more lighting & start doing shit like the gavacho's at the pavilions in Scottsdale but somewhere central west phx. Pull out our cars take our families to eat, maybe boost business for them same token us have a spot to kick it. South side was cool that paisa pizza joint lol    :thumbsup: Eating pizza drinking horrachata listening to corridos
> *



hell yeah homie we need to do that more often!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

that was a good turnout lastnight SPIRIT CAR CLUB was there but i thought it goes both ways we showed support but were was ROLLIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 6 2011, 10:14 AM~20027457
> *that was a good turnout lastnight SPIRIT CAR CLUB was there but i thought it goes both ways we showed support  but were was ROLLIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....GOOD QUESTION.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 6 2011, 10:32 AM~20027257
> *STUPID !!!!!*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 10:18 AM~20027481
> *you must have crached in your wheel chair and bumped your head cause that was just  STUPID !!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*LETS KEEP THIS WEEKEND GOING AND LETS KICK IT AT THE WASH TONIGHT ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 6 2011, 11:20 AM~20027500
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ. What's going down 4 2day?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 10:25 AM~20027526
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THEY'RE ON MY OLD HARD DRIVE.......WHEN I GET EM BACK, ILL POST EM...TILL THEN, SHOOT THE MUTHA FUCKA!!!!....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 6 2011, 11:28 AM~20027546
> *THEY'RE ON MY OLD HARD DRIVE.......WHEN I GET EM BACK, ILL POST EM...TILL THEN, SHOOT THE MUTHA FUCKA!!!!....
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 11:01 AM~20027380
> *great time last night. here a couple shots i took.
> 
> 
> ...



_SUPER BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20027457
> *that was a good turnout lastnight SPIRIT CAR CLUB was there but i thought it goes both ways we showed support  but were was ROLLIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 6 2011, 11:52 AM~20027666
> *SUPER BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


were you there last night?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 11:01 AM~20027380
> *great time last night. here a couple shots i took.
> 
> 
> ...


nice mandeeezeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 11:01 AM~20027380
> *great time last night. here a couple shots i took.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Turned out real good last night! I was there in my 91 blazer with a homie in his 70 buick.. Anything going down tonight? i might be cruising up on central


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 11:57 AM~20027696
> *were you there last night?
> *


Would have been nice but i'am out for bit homie. I've been missing in action for the past month with the death of my homie.....
car washes, the furnual, our show, the pitbull show, working 10 hours days everyday at work, sitting in front of the computer for hours promoting, weekend after weekend, etc, etc.....
its taking a toll on my familia. They need my attention now. My love... you know homie......
But when i can i will support on computer and let the homie's know whats happening to be there for everyone to support when possible. A few of our cars are down for the Lowrider Show but we'll try to make everthing. :happysad:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 11:22 AM~20027510
> *LETS KEEP THIS WEEKEND GOING AND LETS KICK IT AT THE WASH TONIGHT ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Mar 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20027457
> *that was a good turnout lastnight SPIRIT CAR CLUB was there but i thought it goes both ways we showed support  but were was ROLLIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i missed the cruise,,,, i was looking forward to it,, but work beckons!!!!
im glad such a big turnout!!!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@Mar 6 2011, 12:33 PM~20027896
> *Turned out real good last night! I was there in my 91 blazer with a homie in his 70 buick.. Anything going down tonight? i might be cruising up on central
> *


any pics of your blazer homie! I got the white one.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Mar 6 2011, 02:25 PM~20028420]
any pics of your blazer homie! I got the white one.  









[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> any pics of your blazer homie! I got the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Victoria beer is the shit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 6 2011, 03:53 PM~20028932
> *Victoria beer is the shit
> *


bring me some!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: ok we got the horseshoe turneys, chicken wing eatin,,,, beer pong,,,,,,,,
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
we got to do this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










its called knokkers!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Its a 91 K5 lifted.. anyone going to be out on central and baseline.. Perfect cruising weather rite about now


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Arts loks took off cuz he needed to work yeah rite bro I've been to your work and I knw u don't WORK on laytilow ese he he he he "ese viejon" ponte las pilas ,,,puro padelante. Viejo


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

What up AZ side... need your help.... Im looking for a nice and clean stock fleetwood caddy 90-96 I have cash in hand looking to buy something asap... pm me any cars you might have for sale no projects please


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Who's all rollin to central


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Art this beer is fantastic you gotta try it big homie


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 03:18 PM~20029083
> *What up AZ side... need your help.... Im looking for a nice and clean stock fleetwood caddy 90-96 I have cash in hand looking to buy something asap... pm me any cars you might have for sale no projects please
> *


Cash in hand no BS :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 03:39 PM~20029223
> *Cash in hand no BS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: u aint bullshittin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Mar 6 2011, 02:18 PM~20028389
> *when u swap to the caprice spindles do u also use caprice tire rods, idler arm, and all the other caprice front end parts?
> *


Man you should ask this on proper thread.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 6 2011, 03:07 PM~20029010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!!! SEE YOU AT THE CAR WASH!!!!


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll be out there bout an hour.. In my k5 and with my homie in his skylark.. Hope to see some cars


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@Mar 6 2011, 05:51 PM~20029712
> *I'll be out there bout an hour.. In my k5 and with my homie in his skylark.. Hope to see some cars
> *



Ill be out there in my jetta homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 6 2011, 06:21 PM~20029897
> *Ill be out there in my jetta homie. :biggrin:
> *


just came from there u werent there!! :0

still at work,,, went to get poncho's,, went by to see big :wow: :wow: ben,,, no dice !

still early!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

back 2 work :wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 03:18 PM~20029083
> *What up AZ side... need your help.... Im looking for a nice and clean stock fleetwood caddy 90-96 I have cash in hand looking to buy something asap... pm me any cars you might have for sale no projects please
> *


anybody?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 6 2011, 07:40 PM~20030491
> *just came from there u werent there!! :0
> 
> still at work,,, went to get poncho's,, went by to see big :wow:  :wow:  ben,,, no dice !
> ...


I just got here


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 6 2011, 03:38 PM~20029216
> *Art this beer is fantastic you gotta try it big homie
> *


 :twak: I am assuming you are not talking to me right? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 07:03 PM~20030731
> *anybody?
> *


good luck on your new purchase


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Mar 6 2011, 05:53 PM~20030134
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

any one parting out a 1966 impala let me know thx


----------



## RespectfullyRollin (Feb 7, 2011)

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC

Diablo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Mar 6 2011, 04:39 PM~20029223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got that rite...at least the hydraulic thread


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Mar 6 2011, 06:53 PM~20030134
> *:wave:
> *


sup


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Mar 6 2011, 10:47 PM~20032266
> *sup homies!!!!
> *



:wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC

<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CTnLGytbWOs/TUi80pXRseI/AAAAAAAAEBI/uDybK40tE2w/s1600/New%2BImage%2BPre-Flyer.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Front2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Back2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/HWAprilFrontWeb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/61654_100631786666078_100001577701971_2336_5789283_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RespectfullyRollin_@Mar 6 2011, 09:18 PM~20031394
> *Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team..
> 
> We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ...
> ...




WE WILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE MORE PPL OUT THERE


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 04:39 PM~20029223
> *Cash in hand no BS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE...let me get your "home address" and I'll have my homies bring the car by.... :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 6 2011, 12:43 PM~20027944
> *Would have been nice but i'am out for bit homie. I've been missing in action for the past month with the death of my homie.....
> car washes, the furnual, our show, the pitbull show, working 10 hours days everyday at work, sitting in front of the computer for hours promoting, weekend  after weekend, etc, etc.....
> its taking a toll on my familia. They need my attention now. My love... you know homie......
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 04:39 PM~20029223
> *Cash in hand no BS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHATEVER YOU PAY ILL PAY $1,000 MORE!!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 04:39 PM~20029223
> *Cash in hand no BS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN SELL YOU THIS FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side,,, im goin hom to go to sleep,, be back at 8!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 12:25 AM~20032866
> *WHATEVER YOU PAY ILL PAY $1,000 MORE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ben ben ben u should use the thing that goes around the $$ that says how much u have in each stack like 100s 50s 20s 10s not sum sticky pads. U da man ben lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 12:25 AM~20032866
> *WHATEVER YOU PAY ILL PAY $1,000 MORE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


paper with your name on it in front of money or i call bs :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 6 2011, 09:46 PM~20032253
> *so you looking for a G-body with that kind of cash?   :biggrin:
> 
> got that rite...at least the hydraulic thread
> *


FUCK YOU WITH THIS QUOTE!  
:twak:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt good morning az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 6 2011, 10:59 PM~20032353
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 12:23 AM~20032861
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 6 2011, 11:03 PM~20032386
> *WE WILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE MORE PPL OUT THERE
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 7 2011, 06:48 AM~20033502
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 7 2011, 07:58 AM~20033771
> *FUCK YOU WITH THIS QUOTE!
> :twak:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 7 2011, 07:58 AM~20033772
> *Ttt good morning az
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 7 2011, 07:21 AM~20033875
> *:wave:
> *


'sup HEctor


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Suck it bitch


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Talkin to sad girl


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Our "Lowrider Bike Member of the Year"!!!!!!!!</span>_ :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 6 2011, 08:03 PM~20030731
> *anybody?
> *


I GOT ONE , 1993 BODY PRETTY STRAIGHT INTERIOR WITH MINOR WEAR N TEARS COMPARED TO OTHERS I SEEN :biggrin: NEEDS: IGNITION LOCK REPLACED AND PAINT IS FADED....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 6 2011, 11:11 AM~20027439
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> nice pics mikey!!!
> *


your boy took them :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 7 2011, 06:53 AM~20033521
> *paper with your name on it in front of money or i call bs  :biggrin:
> *


jajajajaja


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2011, 09:58 AM~20034488
> *:biggrin:
> your boy took them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

woo hoo monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 10:15 AM~20034579
> *jajajajaja
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 7 2011, 08:21 AM~20033873
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS GOOD HECTOR


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 10:26 AM~20034657
> *woo hoo monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


more like boo hoo its monday :angry:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20010707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

I want to thank everyone that came out and supported the Asthma Cruise Night on saturday. Much love to Unity Mike, Luna & Smiley for taking the time and effort to organize such a great event. And to DJ Midnight for spinning all night and for his kind donation. The turnout was incredible and we raised $875 for Asthma Awareness! On behalf of my family, we a truly grateful to all of you AZ, and we appreciate all of your love and kindness. 

Our Asthma team is the largest in AZ and thanks to you guys we are 2nd so far in funds raised!

Ronnie Plumb :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came out to visit "LUV"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Mar 7 2011, 10:48 AM~20034791
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Mar 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20035096
> *Thanks to everyone that came out to visit "LUV"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 7 2011, 11:26 AM~20035070
> *I want to thank everyone that came out and supported the Asthma Cruise Night on saturday. Much love to Unity Mike, Luna & Smiley for taking the time and effort to organize such a great event. And to DJ Midnight for spinning all night and for his kind donation. The turnout was incredible and we raised $875 for Asthma Awareness! On behalf of my family, we a truly grateful to all of you AZ, and we appreciate all of your love and kindness.
> 
> Our Asthma team is the largest in AZ and thanks to you guys we are 2nd so far in funds raised!
> ...


man ronnie i really wanted to attend,,, BUT MY IDENTITY FAMILY WAS THER FOR ME TOO,like i said before my own family is affected by asthma,,,, shit is real bro,,, Az side did it again!!!

i missed out but i was there in spirit,, and i got lucky that dj midnite called me to help him out and help him make it!!!!!

THATS HOW THE AZ SIDE DOES IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Mar 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20035096
> *Thanks to everyone that came out to visit "LUV"
> 
> 
> ...


dam missed out on this too,,,,, 

the few and LUV lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ART LOKS, smiley602, BIGGATO799, rudyrangel, PLANJOE, azlow4life, Lunas64

:cheesy:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 11:53 AM~20035246
> *man ronnie i really  wanted to attend,,, BUT MY IDENTITY FAMILY WAS THER FOR ME TOO,like i said before my own family is affected by asthma,,,, shit is real bro,,, Az side did it again!!!
> 
> i missed out but i was there in spirit,, and i got lucky that dj midnite called me to help him out and help him make it!!!!!
> ...


No worries bro. Identity held it down for you for sure! I appreciate the support.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Plane
A blind man was flying in a small plane with his brother, the pilot, when his brother suddenly clutched his chest and died.

After finally finding the radio, the blind man called for help and was answered by an air traffic controller at a nearby airport.

"You've got to help me! I'm totally blind, the pilot of this plane is dead, and we are flying upside down!"

The air traffic controller answered "I understand that the pilot is dead and you are blind, but if you are blind how do you know that you are flying upside down?"

"Because I have shit running up my neck!!!"


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 7 2011, 12:53 PM~20035667
> *TTT
> *


Whats up justin az !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Boat's and Hoezzzzzzz!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 7 2011, 01:02 PM~20035753
> *Whats up justin az !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Boat's and Hoezzzzzzz!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Joe? Not much here, just chillin.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2011, 01:04 PM~20035769
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2011, 01:30 PM~20035972
> *what up ben
> *


whats up drunky mike on da mic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 12:29 AM~20032881
> *I CAN SELL YOU THIS FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats the shit right there :wow:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

can somone tell me how to go on the cabaret??i been a member for a while and i have almost 200 posts...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 7 2011, 01:02 PM~20035753
> *Whats up justin az !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Boat's and Hoezzzzzzz!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES :biggrin: 


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC

<img src=\'http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CTnLGytbWOs/TUi80pXRseI/AAAAAAAAEBI/uDybK40tE2w/s1600/New%2BImage%2BPre-Flyer.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Front2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Back2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/HWAprilFrontWeb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/61654_100631786666078_100001577701971_2336_5789283_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SET THE THE DATE!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! SOLITOS CC CENTRAL ARIZONA 1st Annual Chill N Grill April 10thRed Mountain Park, Mesa A,z Wing Eating Contest N old Fashion Tug~A~War Dj To Be Announced

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Mar 7 2011, 01:37 PM~20036021
> *can somone tell me how to go on the cabaret??i been a member for a while and i have almost 200 posts...
> *


you gotta be a member for 1 year


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Mar 7 2011, 01:37 PM~20036021
> *can somone tell me how to go on the cabaret??i been a member for a while and i have almost 200 posts...
> *


www.pornhub.com


there i save you the anticipation being its nothing but porn


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 7 2011, 02:07 PM~20036204
> *www.pornhub.com
> there i save you the anticipation being its nothing but porn
> *


or try www.redtube.com


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Mar 7 2011, 01:37 PM~20036021
> *can somone tell me how to go on the cabaret??i been a member for a while and i have almost 200 posts...
> *


one year member,,, then you can get ur hacky :wow: sak on bro :biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, unity prospect, The1and0nly, ed1983

more guests than members,,,,,,,


what up party people!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

run puto ruuuuunnnnnnn!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 7 2011, 02:53 PM~20036505
> *run puto ruuuuunnnnnnn!!
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololololol :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ART LOKS, ed1983, steadydippin4life, smiley602, hitman77, knightowl480, rgarcia15928, El Azteca 85 Buick, darren_505, The1and0nly

ok better!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 7 2011, 10:26 AM~20035070
> *I want to thank everyone that came out and supported the Asthma Cruise Night on saturday. Much love to Unity Mike, Luna & Smiley for taking the time and effort to organize such a great event. And to DJ Midnight for spinning all night and for his kind donation. The turnout was incredible and we raised $875 for Asthma Awareness! On behalf of my family, we a truly grateful to all of you AZ, and we appreciate all of your love and kindness.
> 
> Our Asthma team is the largest in AZ and thanks to you guys we are 2nd so far in funds raised!
> ...



ANYTIME HOMIE..........ANYTIME............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 10:53 AM~20035246
> *man ronnie i really  wanted to attend,,, BUT MY IDENTITY FAMILY WAS THER FOR ME TOO,like i said before my own family is affected by asthma,,,, shit is real bro,,, Az side did it again!!!
> 
> i missed out but i was there in spirit,, and i got lucky that dj midnite called me to help him out and help him make it!!!!!
> ...



ART...YOU REALLY CAME THREW FOR ME HOMIE..(NO ****)....I OWE YOU ONE...(NO ****).................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 7 2011, 03:31 PM~20036754
> *ART...YOU REALLY CAME THREW FOR ME HOMIE..(NO ****)....I OWE YOU ONE...(NO ****).................
> *


you dont :wow: owe me homie i :barf: drank all the beers after you left :cheesy:


no ****,hoto! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 7 2011, 02:07 PM~20036204
> *www.pornhub.com
> there i save you the anticipation being its nothing but porn
> *


Pornhub is the shit like all of those Barrio girls are on there and most of those pic of XXX stars that ben throw up are on there!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 02:34 PM~20036771
> *you dont  :wow: owe me homie i :barf: drank em all after you left :cheesy:
> *



THAT JUST SOUNDS NASTY.....YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****!!!!!!.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 7 2011, 03:39 PM~20036813
> *THAT JUST SOUNDS NASTY.....YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****!!!!!!.......
> *





























wait for it................................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 02:41 PM~20036834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PIC????!!!!!!!.........


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Mar 7 2011, 01:37 PM~20036021
> *can somone tell me how to go on the cabaret??i been a member for a while and i have almost 200 posts...
> *


pay me $100 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2011, 02:49 PM~20036884
> *pay me $100 :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 7 2011, 03:51 PM~20036901
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


what up? back in it to win it?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 7 2011, 02:53 PM~20036915
> *what up? back in it to win it?
> *



I KNOW HUH......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good lawd :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 03:55 PM~20036930
> *good lawd :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 02:12 PM~20036234
> *one year member,,, then you can get ur hacky :wow:  sak on bro :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: *83coupe*, Ben'sCustomWheels, Identity Original, ART LOKS, JMAC36, unity1963, Riderz-4-Life, A mi gusto 97


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20037508
> *:wave:    *83coupe*, Ben'sCustomWheels, Identity Original, ART LOKS, JMAC36, unity1963, Riderz-4-Life, A mi gusto 97
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 7 2011, 05:23 PM~20037518
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin bro?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 7 2011, 05:26 PM~20037537
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats going on homie


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 05:26 PM~20037540
> *whats crackin bro?
> *


cracking an ice cold buuuuuud light! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20037508
> *:wave:    *83coupe*, Ben'sCustomWheels, Identity Original, ART LOKS, JMAC36, unity1963, Riderz-4-Life, A mi gusto 97
> *


thanks for the burrito :h5: big ben,,,, i dont eat chicekn burros ever, but it was good!

i went by the :cheesy: car was at about 7:30,,,, but i went to panchos :biggrin: first to get a bite and come bak to work and was gonna stop and say whats  up,,,,, but u wrnt there so i rolled :wow: out and had to eat that burro!! now you owe me one!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 7 2011, 05:28 PM~20037561
> *cracking an ice cold buuuuuud light! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see thats the crack that big ben says "crack is good" :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 7 2011, 05:28 PM~20037561
> *cracking an ice cold buuuuuud light! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

locdownmexikan que onda gatito???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 7 2011, 05:28 PM~20037561
> *cracking an ice cold buuuuuud light! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lying ass glow worm!   lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 7 2011, 05:33 PM~20037614
> *lying ass glow worm!     lol jk
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 05:30 PM~20037578
> *thanks for the burrito :h5: big ben,,,, i dont eat chicekn burros ever, but it was good!
> 
> i went by the  :cheesy: car was at about 7:30,,,, but i went to panchos :biggrin:  first to get a bite and come bak to work and was gonna stop and say whats   up,,,,, but u wrnt there so i rolled  :wow: out and had to eat that burro!! now you owe me one!! :biggrin:
> *


you bastard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ART LOKS, JMAC36, BIGBOO475365, Ben'sCustomWheels, BELAIR52, locdownmexikan, Identity Original, PLANJOE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 05:35 PM~20037635
> *you bastard :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuck i didnt get home till 1am last niter bruh!!!

glad i got dinner,,, i wasnt about to let that burro go to waist either,,, thanks for sharin :cheesy: 

no  **** for da hotito's on here :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 7 2011, 05:33 PM~20037614
> *lying ass glow worm!     lol jk
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 7 2011, 05:38 PM~20037649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fuck i didnt get home till 1am last niter bruh!!!
> ...



smiley602 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 05:41 PM~20037669
> *smiley602  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


















wait for it...........................


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

thought this was pretty interesting


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up Az sider riders ke onda viejon del los viejones


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 12:29 AM~20032881
> *I CAN SELL YOU THIS FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that quema coco price goes up sun roof is extra :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 7 2011, 05:57 PM~20037783
> *Wats up Az sider riders ke onda viejon del los viejones
> *


COLD CHILLIN JUST TRYIN TO SEE I I CAN THRO THIS AT!























WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 7 2011, 06:07 PM~20037828
> *Fuck that quema coco price goes up sun roof is extra  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 7 2011, 06:07 PM~20037828
> *Fuck that quema coco price goes up sun roof is extra  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yeah i forgot that sunroof.... i better tell homie to get an extra thousand huh!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up my dentity family


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

B. This is taken when Bush went to China.

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 7 2011, 06:47 PM~20038092
> *Wats up my identity family
> *


what up brudda!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PICS FROM MAJESTICS PICNIC IN CASA GRANDE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

if anyone is selling a pedal car or knows anyone selling a pedal car please let me know!!! my baby boy need a project car!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 11:07 PM~20039157
> *if anyone is selling a pedal car or knows anyone selling a pedal car please let me know!!!  my baby boy need a project car!!!!
> *


http://www.summitracing.com/search/?keywor...dal%20car&dds=1


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 7 2011, 11:07 PM~20039157
> *if anyone is selling a pedal car or knows anyone selling a pedal car please let me know!!!  my baby boy need a project car!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20039196
> *http://www.summitracing.com/search/?keywor...dal%20car&dds=1
> *


thanks homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

IS IT TUESDAY YET????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup from the Chawp Shop....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2011, 01:12 AM~20040191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 8 2011, 01:15 AM~20040200
> *:0 :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

last but not least!!!!












:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

If anyone is selling a pedal car or knows anyone selling a pedal car please let me know!!! my baby boy needs a project car!!!! THANKS!!











LIL NICHOLAS LIZARRAGA


BIG BEN (602) 763-6980


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2011, 01:42 AM~20040254
> *last but not least!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Estodo ben u the man with the xxx in his hand bro j/k bro u got the hook up on fine ass rukas bro keep it up


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


WHAT UP RICKY ILL BE THERE AT THE CARWASH SATURDAY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED ME TO BRING AND MAY YOUR NEPHEW R.I.P


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


I"M so so sorry to hear of your loss. my prayers to you and the family.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


sorry for your lose homie, prayers go out to you and your family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


Sorry to hear that bro my condolence go out to u and ur family bro from me an mine


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 04:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


We are sorry for your loss. :angel:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


prayers go out to you and your family,ya set it up ....


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


sorry for your loss homie. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89+Mar 7 2011, 05:28 PM~20037561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS HOMIE! MAY THE BABY REST IN PEACE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


PM ME YOUR NUMBER HOMIE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 04:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


Sorry to hear my friend, May he RIP! :angel: Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


damn homie,, my prayers go out to you and your family bro
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


Sorry to hear that. Thoughts and Prayers to you and your Family! :angel:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


sorry for your loss homie pm me your num ill get you some car wash supplies!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


_
If you got my text.....
Again sorry for your lost homie....
All we need now is the info for the Car Wash.
Our prayers go out to your familia...... _ :tears: 












:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Mar 8 2011, 08:55 AM~20041483
> *sorry for your loss homie pm me your num ill get you some car wash supplies!!!
> *


PUPPET PUPPET! NO ONE WANTS TO BE YOUR FUCKEN PUPPET! :biggrin: 
WHATS UP FOOL?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 8 2011, 09:06 AM~20041566
> *PUPPET PUPPET! NO ONE WANTS TO BE YOUR FUCKEN PUPPET! :biggrin:
> WHATS UP FOOL?
> *


only you jaja sup fackerr


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Mar 8 2011, 09:08 AM~20041576
> *only you jaja sup fackerr
> *


WORKING FOR THE MAN!.............MAN!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


 thats some real sad news my prayers go out to your family may god bless his soul :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2011, 01:52 AM~20040290
> *If anyone is selling a pedal car or knows anyone selling a pedal car please let me know!!! my baby boy needs a project car!!!!  THANKS!!
> 
> 
> ...


CUTE BOY! GREAT SMILE!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

This Saturday!!! Bring out the Family the Rides Canopies and the beer!! And get ready to have a good time!!! 










Hit me up if you plan on bring out the rides so I can save you some spots!! 

Thanks, Bobby


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


damn homie i so sorry to hear that bro... i dont know what i would do homie if i went through something like that.... my prayers go out to you and all your family and let us know when that wash is so we can all come together as a big family that we are and help out... again homie my prayers for you all!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 8 2011, 11:22 AM~20042478
> *This Saturday!!! Bring out the Family the Rides Canopies and the beer!! And get ready to have a good time!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2011, 12:47 PM~20042999
> *damn homie i so sorry to hear that bro... i dont know what i would do homie if i went through something like that....  my prayers go out to you and all your family and let us know when that wash is so we can all come together as a big family that we are and help out...  again homie my prayers for you all!!
> *


Ahhh! You sorry bastard answer your fucken phone!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


sorry for you loss homie! we will keep your family in our prayers..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *


TTT :tears: :angel:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2011, 02:52 AM~20040290
> *If anyone is selling a pedal car or knows anyone selling a pedal car please let me know!!! my baby boy needs a project car!!!!  THANKS!!
> 
> 
> ...


smilin jacks 5625 w glendale ave (623) 847-3879 (623) 435-0783


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:12 AM~20040529
> *Good morning AZ. im at st. joes hospital in pediatric Icu. my baby nephew stopped breathing and he's on life support. the doctor said he ain't ganna make it. so im ganna setup a car wash up. he just passed away as i post this 5:13am
> *



SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MY FRIEND MAY HE REST IN PEACE!! MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HERE GO SOME GREAT PICS OF THE LOWRIDER POLICE CAR...


_Even more pic's of the"Say No To Drugs" show from "Arizona Talent, Businesses, and Events"!_ :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 8 2011, 04:09 PM~20044296
> *HERE GO SOME GREAT PICS OF THE LOWRIDER POLICE CAR...
> Even more pic's of the"Say No To Drugs" show from "Arizona Talent, Businesses, and Events"! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOU IN THE BACK SEAT HECTOR?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 8 2011, 04:18 PM~20044379
> *IS THAT YOU IN THE BACK SEAT HECTOR?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 8 2011, 04:42 PM~20044561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Henry's Poster


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 8 2011, 04:51 PM~20044622
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: 



wait for it!!......................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

now this one right here,,,,,,,



dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!













this is gonna make some heads swell :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well im out,, goin home early today!!!!!!!
woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!
later az side!!
































ok one more!!!












how bout the ASIAN PERSUASION :cheesy: 







































HACKY SAK TIME! :fool2:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 8 2011, 04:42 PM~20044561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is just WRONG :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok I got the car wash spot.


Car wash saturday the 12th
Sainz mexican restraunt 
6740 west mcdowell rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at wellsfargo.
Acount number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Thats The MoM

We love and miss you baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 6023322977


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:39 PM~20044987
> *Ok I got the car wash spot.
> Car wash saturday the 12th
> Sainz mexican restraunt
> ...


WELL SAID HOMIE ...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2011, 04:53 PM~20044654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hometown lookin good!!!! When can u come and shoot mine ese!! Haha!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 94azrider (Oct 19, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 8 2011, 04:42 PM~20044561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CHIVO !!!!! TODAY IS FAT TUESDAY WHERE THE BEADS AND TITYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

.. WHATS UP -- AZ SIDE 



















CHUCKY... LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 07:42 AM~20040819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

chevycaprice89, MANDOS69C/10, bigb01, ~nip/tuck~, Knightstalker


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 8 2011, 11:19 PM~20047461
> *chevycaprice89, MANDOS69C/10, bigb01, ~nip/tuck~, Knightstalker
> :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2011, 04:53 PM~20044654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AZZ PIC


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 8 2011, 02:13 PM~20043553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 8 2011, 01:12 AM~20040191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Anybody go to the game with mexicos atlas and new york red bulls it was a bad ass soccer game


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 8 2011, 04:42 PM~20044561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO THE HELL IS THAT VATO???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2011, 04:53 PM~20044654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS BAD ASS HOMIE!!! LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 8 2011, 05:39 PM~20044987
> *Ok I got the car wash spot.
> Car wash saturday the 12th
> Sainz mexican restraunt
> ...



LETS ALL HELP OUT AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 8 2011, 09:23 PM~20046969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIES??????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

rc4life why dont you answer a mexican???


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup AZtlan


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2011, 02:10 AM~20048801
> *:roflmao:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: that fool coulndn't even walk after that shit


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Mar 9 2011, 05:20 AM~20049013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup' homies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2011, 12:15 AM~20048392
> *WHATS UP HOMIES??????
> *


whats good Ben


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good curtis what up ricky keep your head up homie.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2011, 12:08 AM~20048362
> *WHO THE HELL IS THAT VATO???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2011, 08:20 AM~20049556
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


sup homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 9 2011, 06:35 AM~20049180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car wash saturday the 12th
Sainz mexican restraunt 
6740 west mcdowell rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at wellsfargo.
Acount number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Thats The MoM

We love and miss you baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 6023322977_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 9 2011, 06:47 AM~20049214
> *What's good curtis what up ricky keep your head up homie.
> *


FINALLY GET TO TAKE A BREAK HERE AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2011, 03:53 PM~20044654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS MANDO!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2011, 02:10 AM~20048801
> *:roflmao:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i remember those days as a youngin catchin punk mofos slippin,,,,, now that shit hurts! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 9 2011, 08:43 AM~20049708
> *sup homie!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES :biggrin: 


Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car Wash Saturday the 12th
Sainz Mexican Restaurant 
6740 W. McDowell Rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at WellsFargo.
Account number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Tha’ts The MoM

We love and miss you Baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone Saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 602-332-2977

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC

<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/NISHOWFLYERrevised3-8-11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Front2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Back2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb266/garcia1598/United4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/HWAprilFrontWeb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc5/1lolinc/AMPHIflyer.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/Solitos%201st_2-001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

A man walks into a bar. Once in the door, he realizes its a gay bar. He says "I'll just get a beer & leave"..He goes to the bartender & says "Give me a beer."...The bartender ask, "Whats the name of your penis?"..The man says, "Im not into... that crap. I just want a beer." The bartender says "Thats fine, but ifyou want a beer you have to tell me the name of you penis. Mine is Nike- just do it. See that guy over there??..His is Snickers - it'll satisfy you"..The bar tender says "Sit down & think about it. Come up with a good name & I'll give you a beer." The man sits down & after a minute, he turns to the guy on his right & ask, "Whats the name of your penis?"..The guy says "Timex- it takes a lickin & keeps on tickin!!"..The guy over on his left side says, "Mine is FORD!!"..Winking he asked "Have you driven a FORD lately??"..The man gose to the bartender & says "OK!!...Mine is named "Secret"...The bartender asked, "Why Sercret??"..The man says, "Its strong enough for a man, but mad for a WOMAN!!"...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 9 2011, 11:28 AM~20050853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 9 2011, 06:22 AM~20049146
> *Sup' homies
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

TOOK THIS AT THE DR.'s OFFICE YESTERDAY..............


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 9 2011, 06:07 AM~20049106
> *Sup AZtlan
> *


mr t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 9 2011, 12:46 PM~20051341
> *TOOK THIS AT THE DR.'s OFFICE YESTERDAY..............
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT PIONEER PARK IN MESA!!! BRING THE FAMILY, CHECK OUT THE RIDES AND HAVE SOME FUN! 
WE HAVE A BEER PERMIT AND WILL BE SELLING FOOD! CHECK OUT SOME OF THE RAFFLE'S! 

1. PINSTRIPE JOB BY MICKEY $150 VALUE
2. POSTER PHOTO SHOOT BY BIG MANDO $150 value
3. TATTOO BY KLIQUE MIKE $250 VALUE
4. CUSTOM MADE ROCKABILLY/PUNK PURSE $150 value
5. HYDRAULIC PARTS BY MAGOO (TBD) $100 VALUE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 9 2011, 01:08 PM~20051482
> *GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT PIONEER PARK IN MESA!!! BRING THE FAMILY, CHECK OUT THE RIDES AND HAVE SOME FUN!
> WE HAVE A BEER PERMIT AND WILL BE SELLING FOOD! CHECK OUT SOME OF THE RAFFLE'S!
> 
> ...


Hell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!i cannot wait!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 9 2011, 01:08 PM~20051482
> *GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT PIONEER PARK IN MESA!!! BRING THE FAMILY, CHECK OUT THE RIDES AND HAVE SOME FUN!
> WE HAVE A BEER PERMIT AND WILL BE SELLING FOOD! CHECK OUT SOME OF THE RAFFLE'S!
> 
> ...



Here are some samples of how "your" poster could look like


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 9 2011, 03:09 PM~20052287
> *Here are some samples of how "your" poster could look like
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 9 2011, 03:09 PM~20052287
> *Here are some samples of how "your" poster could look like
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20052335
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 9 2011, 03:09 PM~20052287
> *Here are some samples of how "your" poster could look like
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass pics Mando :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 9 2011, 03:09 PM~20052287
> *Here are some samples of how "your" poster could look like
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Posters Mando :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 9 2011, 04:17 PM~20052749
> *
> *


Whats up fool?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 9 2011, 04:19 PM~20052758
> *Whats up fool?
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

did you guys see the new forever stamp they just came out with???


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Mar 9 2011, 01:08 PM~20051482
> *GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT PIONEER PARK IN MESA!!! BRING THE FAMILY, CHECK OUT THE RIDES AND HAVE SOME FUN!
> WE HAVE A BEER PERMIT AND WILL BE SELLING FOOD! CHECK OUT SOME OF THE RAFFLE'S!
> 
> ...


might be there with the family :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanx to everyone for the support we really need it. 



Wish I could make that horseshoe tournament. Looks like you guys will have a good time. It was in my plans until this happened. So much love to society car club. 


I hope to see people at the car wash. 



R I P BABY ROBERT WE LOVE YOU AND WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 9 2011, 12:59 PM~20051421
> *:rimshot:
> *


FUNNY CHIT!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello AZ Side


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20054377
> *Hello AZ Side
> *


What's up Justin Az ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: Boats and Hoezzzz!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 9 2011, 08:32 PM~20054766
> *What's up Justin Az ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin: Boats and Hoezzzz!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not much man just looking at bikes online. What you been up to today?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2011, 11:08 AM~20050736
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES  :biggrin:
> Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
> Car Wash Saturday the 12th
> ...


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 9 2011, 12:58 PM~20051411
> *mr t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chilling homie....just waiting for my wife to give birth to our girl :cheesy:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2011, 11:08 AM~20050736
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES  :biggrin:
> Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
> Car Wash Saturday the 12th
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

pedal cars

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Gotta Go!---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $7000 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala builder of equal value or trade plus cash depending on trade. Thanks for looking.




























































This is a video of it hoppin. Didnt have all batts in that day.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 9 2011, 12:15 AM~20048392
> *WHATS UP HOMIES??????
> *


que onda mi ben


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm booking rides for the April Issue of Low Life Magazine this weekend.








If you would like your ride to be a part of LLM please get in touch.

Ronnie
602-920-3755
[email protected]

Call me Ben I don't have your number :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 10 2011, 03:58 AM~20057191
> *I'm booking rides for the April Issue of Low Life Magazine this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup of az-side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Mar 9 2011, 09:34 PM~20055285
> *Gotta Go!---1986 Buick Regal. Burgundy with marble patterns, pinstripe, half black phantom top, painted Chevy 350 with some chrome parts, Flowmaster dual exhaust, new two-tone interior done is original pillow style, new carpet, bucket seats, 4 Hi-Low pumps, adex to the front, 12 batteries, caprice uppers, re-enforced lowers, wrapped frame(body was taken off), chain-bridge, extendable uppers in rear, re-enforced lowers in rear, re-enforced rear end, 13s with black spokes, new tires, smoked lenses. I'm askin $7000 OBO. Have over 12 into it, but i know how it goes. Willing to trade for vert impala builder of equal value or trade plus cash depending on trade. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie :thumbsup: good luck with the sale


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 10 2011, 06:12 AM~20057393
> * Sup of az-side
> *


Sup


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Mar 10 2011, 04:55 AM~20057272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup' homies :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 9 2011, 11:13 PM~20056320
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: what up Justin


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 9 2011, 08:17 PM~20054622
> *
> *


Sup' :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 9 2011, 04:17 PM~20052749
> *
> *


whats good Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20054181
> *Thanx to everyone for the support we really need it.
> Wish I could make that horseshoe tournament. Looks like you guys will have a good time. It was in my plans until this happened. So much love to society car club.
> I hope to see people at the car wash.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 9 2011, 11:08 AM~20050736
> *HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES  :biggrin:
> Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
> Car Wash Saturday the 12th
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 10 2011, 06:12 AM~20057393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup fellas


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 10 2011, 07:53 AM~20057781
> *sup fellas
> *


what up termite?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car Wash Saturday the 12th
Sainz Mexican Restaurant 
6740 W. McDowell Rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at WellsFargo.
Account number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Tha’ts The MoM

We love and miss you Baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone Saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 602-332-2977_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 10 2011, 06:30 AM~20057431
> *Sup' homies  :biggrin:
> *


geting bak in the game kids are grown and gone GOODTIMES WILL AT MOR SHOWS!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2011, 10:21 AM~20058718
> * :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!
> *


whats up Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 10 2011, 09:32 AM~20058363
> *geting bak in the game  kids are grown and gone  GOODTIMES WILL AT MOR SHOWS!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2011, 08:57 AM~20058115
> *What's good az
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2011, 10:21 AM~20058718
> * :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!
> *


que pasa mufasa


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 9 2011, 08:50 PM~20054957
> *chilling homie....just waiting for my wife to give birth to our girl :cheesy:
> *


right on bro!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 10 2011, 03:58 AM~20057191
> *I'm booking rides for the April Issue of Low Life Magazine this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


dont matter ronnie he dont answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 01:31 PM~20059997
> *dont matter ronnie he dont answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: 
IM STILL WAITING FOR HIM TO ANSWER MY CALL! GET IN LINE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20060025
> *:yessad:
> IM STILL WAITING FOR HIM TO ANSWER MY CALL! GET IN LINE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
























































:rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TWO OF TACOMA WASHINGTON STATE MEMBERS....AND WELL I THOUGHT YOU VATOS MIGHT LIKE SOME EYE CANDY. :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 10 2011, 01:44 PM~20060084
> *TWO OF TACOMA WASHINGTON STATE MEMBERS....AND WELL I THOUGHT YOU VATOS MIGHT LIKE SOME EYE CANDY. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
damn hector those are some fine ass members!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20060025
> *:yessad:
> IM STILL WAITING FOR HIM TO ANSWER MY CALL! GET IN LINE.
> *


if you text him the secret word before you call he will know whats up and then he will answer!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 02:28 PM~20060408
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> damn hector those are some fine ass members!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20060436
> *if you text him the secret word before you call he will know whats up and then he will answer!
> *


5 pieces


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 01:31 PM~20059997
> *dont matter ronnie he dont answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: chut uppa te!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Enthusiast,
Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.
The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
· 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
· Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
· Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
· Best Motorcycle $200.00
· Best Bike $100.00
You may also register on line at: mega1043.com
Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions
Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20060025
> *:yessad:
> IM STILL WAITING FOR HIM TO ANSWER MY CALL! GET IN LINE.
> *


fuck you *****!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk call me eh!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 02:48 PM~20060599
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  chut uppa te!!!!!!
> *


wait for it!!!!

























:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZ ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 02:55 PM~20060662
> *Whats crakin AZ ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 02:58 PM~20060687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL What you up to today Art?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 02:58 PM~20060694
> *LOL What you up to today Art?
> *


work brudda lil break today....!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20060436
> *if you text him the secret word before you call he will know whats up and then he will answer!
> *


5 PC AND A BISCUIT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 03:04 PM~20060759
> *work brudda lil break today....!!
> *


Im just online looking for a bike for my son, if you (or anyone) knows of a full show bike for sell please let me know.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 02:28 PM~20060408
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> damn hector those are some fine ass members!!!!!
> *


WELL THANK YOU SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 03:07 PM~20060787
> *Im just online looking for a bike for my son, if you (or anyone) knows of a full show bike for sell please let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


handsome boy justin,,, he a lil bit taller than you too huh!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 10 2011, 03:05 PM~20060767
> *5 PC AND A BISCUIT
> *


see dat biscuit shit is wrong,,,, 5 pieces!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 03:22 PM~20060914
> *handsome boy justin,,, he a lil bit taller than you too huh!
> *


Thanks art, now my girls is mad though as they want their pictures on here also lol.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car Wash Saturday the 12th
Sainz Mexican Restaurant 
6740 W. McDowell Rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at WellsFargo.
Account number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Tha’ts The MoM

We love and miss you Baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone Saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 602-332-2977

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC
*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 03:36 PM~20061028
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
> Car Wash Saturday the 12th
> Sainz Mexican Restaurant
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 03:07 PM~20060787
> *Im just online looking for a bike for my son, if you (or anyone) knows of a full show bike for sell please let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Justin AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!hey are those couches comfortable they sure look like it ???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 10 2011, 03:39 PM~20061055
> *Cool Justin AZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!!!!!hey are those couches comfortable they sure look like it ???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its a sectional, its comfortable :biggrin: hey did you guys ever get the fight club opened?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 03:26 PM~20060951
> *Thanks art, now my girls is mad though as they want their pictures on here also lol.
> *


man why you riffin on me playa,, you posted the lil homie!!!

tell ur girls this is manfolk,,,, not lil girl folk. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 03:48 PM~20061130
> *man why you riffin on me playa,, you posted the lil homie!!!
> 
> tell ur girls this is manfolk,,,, not lil girl folk. :biggrin:
> *


LOL.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 03:48 PM~20061130
> *man why you riffin on me playa,, you posted the lil homie!!!
> 
> tell ur girls this is manfolk,,,, not lil girl folk. :biggrin:
> *



 IS THAT RITE I AM GONNA MANFOLK YOU ASS :uh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 03:52 PM~20061170
> * IS THAT RITE I AM GONNA MANFOLK YOU ASS  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


oh chet,,my bad,,,,you always do dat OG,,,,, you got a spidee sense or sumthin :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:06 PM~20061280
> *oh chet,,my bad,,,,you always do dat OG,,,,, you got a spidee sense or sumthin :wow:
> *


justin always startin some shit out this mofo!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 03:52 PM~20061170
> * IS THAT RITE I AM GONNA MANFOLK YOU ASS  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



Lol og is gonna reem art a new asshole :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2011, 04:07 PM~20061297
> *Lol og is gonna reem art a new asshole :biggrin:
> *


otro :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
dam this is whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:13 PM~20061340
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> dam this is whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Damn if she did that to your head youd be dead but what a way to die , death by chichis is the way to go.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Mar 10 2011, 04:06 PM~20061280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 









:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

who asked about a good mekaneck


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 04:19 PM~20061383
> *Damn if she did that to your head youd be dead but what a way to die , death by chichis is the way to go.
> *


which head?? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 03:52 PM~20061170
> * IS THAT RITE I AM GONNA MANFOLK YOU ASS  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wtF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:50 PM~20061627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We need to take that smilie face to mardi gras and pimp it out for some beads.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:48 PM~20061607
> *wtF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Art why are you looking up gay guys kissing :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2011, 04:53 PM~20061647
> *Art why are you looking up gay guys kissing :biggrin:
> *


just wanted to make sure that wasnt our planjoe!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 03:40 PM~20061066
> *its a sectional, its comfortable  :biggrin:  hey did you guys ever get the fight club opened?
> *


MARCH 19 GRAND OPENING POWER MMA N/E CONER OF GILBERT RD AND GUAD RD 
26,000sq feet pic coming soon !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i will be a Sparring partner 
www.Powermma.com ...and Ryan Darth Bader just called out Tito Ortiz lets see what the UFC will say !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:57 PM~20061678
> *just wanted to make sure that wasnt our planjoe!!! :wow:
> *


OOOOhell no chivo not me :ugh: :ugh: :nosad: :nosad:NO ****!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 10 2011, 05:34 PM~20061934
> *OOOOhell no chivo not me  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nosad:  :nosad:NO ****!!!!!!!!lol
> *


i know just kinda caught me off guard! you for got to say,,,, no ****,,,, after the oooooohell no!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 05:44 PM~20062018
> *i know just kinda caught me off guard! you for got to say,,,, no ****,,,, after the oooooohell no!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK Art !!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:45 PM~20061584
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT YOU SAY FOOL :biggrin: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 03:48 PM~20061130
> *man why you riffin on me playa,, you posted the lil homie!!!
> 
> tell ur girls this is manfolk,,,, not lil girl folk. :biggrin:
> *


Art I know you didn't just say that. Imma put a manfolk up yourrrrr :buttkick:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 10 2011, 06:02 PM~20062113
> *Art I know you didn't just say that.  Imma put a manfolk up yourrrrr  :buttkick:
> *



:yes: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: *FINED FINED FINED :biggrin: *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2011, 03:53 PM~20061647
> *Art why are you looking up gay guys kissing :biggrin:
> *




SO YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK AT SINCE YOU DONT LIKE THE "TORTAS"........... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 10 2011, 06:42 PM~20062386
> *SO YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK AT SINCE YOU DONT LIKE THE "TORTAS"........... :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont like tortas??????????? Oh hell call the psychiatrist.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20062377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so when are you going to start building her Elco????!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 10 2011, 06:45 PM~20062410
> *so when are you going to start building her Elco????!!!!!!
> *


Soon as can finish the ventura.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 05:59 PM~20062092
> *WHAT YOU SAY FOOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:30 PM~20061475
> *who asked about a good mekaneck
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: THAT'S SOME FUNNYASS SHIT !!!!! BUT SO TRUE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 9 2011, 06:28 AM~20049161
> *whats good Ben
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 9 2011, 11:28 AM~20050853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 9 2011, 03:09 PM~20052287
> *Here are some samples of how "your" poster could look like
> 
> 
> ...



damn .... i wish i had one of my car!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Mar 9 2011, 09:37 PM~20055311
> *que onda mi ben
> *



vatos lokos forebber!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 10 2011, 01:44 PM~20060084
> *TWO OF TACOMA WASHINGTON STATE MEMBERS....AND WELL I THOUGHT YOU VATOS MIGHT LIKE SOME EYE CANDY. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



damn hector... i wanna put it in your new member's butte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 02:48 PM~20060595
> *5 pieces
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i'm out az... i gotta go get a fro reduction!!!! (haircut)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 07:04 PM~20062574
> *damn hector... i wanna put it in your new member's butte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Fish of AZ, ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, 602 Monte


FISH, Justin, :thumbsup: :wave: AZ riders


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 07:24 PM~20062718
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Fish of AZ, ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, 602 Monte
> FISH, Justin,  :thumbsup:  :wave:  AZ riders
> *


Hey Orlando whats crakin?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 07:06 PM~20062584
> *i'm out az... i gotta go get a fro reduction!!!! (haircut)
> *











no Ben leave your hair like this!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 07:24 PM~20062718
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Fish of AZ, ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, 602 Monte
> FISH, Justin,  :thumbsup:  :wave:  AZ riders
> *


What Up Orlando


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 9 2011, 08:50 PM~20054957
> *chilling homie....just waiting for my wife to give birth to our girl :cheesy:
> *


baby girl yet???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:11 PM~20063745
> *baby girl yet???
> *


Not yet...any day now


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: coupedup, MANDOS69C/10, El Azteca 85 Buick, Sick Life 1, azmobn06, maztec69, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, D.J. Midnite, westcoast_lowlow
:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20063804
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: coupedup, MANDOS69C/10, El Azteca 85 Buick, Sick Life 1, azmobn06, maztec69, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, D.J. Midnite, westcoast_lowlow
> :wave:
> *


What up Marinate


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 10 2011, 09:02 AM~20058149
> *Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
> Car Wash Saturday the 12th
> Sainz Mexican Restaurant
> ...



me nd my kids will be there homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2011, 09:26 PM~20063877
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


what up Mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20063804
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: coupedup, MANDOS69C/10, El Azteca 85 Buick, Sick Life 1, azmobn06, maztec69, CARNALES CAR CLUB, Ben'sCustomWheels, regal85, D.J. Midnite, westcoast_lowlow
> :wave:
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 03:07 PM~20060787
> *Im just online looking for a bike for my son, if you (or anyone) knows of a full show bike for sell please let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


kids look like they are good kids justin..... too bad their mom dont see that bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:45 PM~20061584
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 10 2011, 09:28 PM~20063881
> *what up Mando
> *


uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN TERMITE  WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 10 2011, 04:48 PM~20061607
> *wtF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



smiley and his boyfriend


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 06:44 PM~20062408
> *Dont like tortas??????????? Oh hell call the psychiatrist.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:31 PM~20063897
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO COMPA BENITO! :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2011, 09:32 PM~20063903
> *uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN TERMITE  WHAT YOU UP TO?
> *


Just here waiting homie...no races this weekend


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 10 2011, 10:24 AM~20058735
> *whats up Mando
> *


uffin: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I love the tortas fuckers especially the lowrider style girls and no **** fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 10 2011, 09:38 PM~20063970
> *Just here waiting homie...no races this weekend
> *


 ORALE! :yes: THE TRUCKS ARE RACING ON SATURDAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2011, 09:48 PM~20064026
> * ORALE! :yes: THE TRUCKS ARE RACING ON SATURDAY! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ~nip/tuck~ , BRYAN94CADI, childsplay69, 62wildcat
ROLLERZ ONLY takin the page for a min

chucky, heuRO, and ME :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 10 2011, 09:14 PM~20063772
> *Not yet...any day now
> *


thats ku homie hope everything turns out ok!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20063946
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO COMPA BENITO! :wave:
> *



what up homie, where the hell have you been ese??


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 10:14 PM~20064364
> *thats ku homie hope everything turns out ok!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Me too! Thanks homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:09 PM~20064290
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ~nip/tuck~ , BRYAN94CADI, childsplay69, 62wildcat
> ROLLERZ ONLY takin the page for a min
> ...


but they dont post anything homie.... i think they're shy!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 10 2011, 10:18 PM~20064386
> *Me too! Thanks homie!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2011, 09:46 PM~20064014
> *I love the tortas fuckers especially the  lowrider style girls and no **** fuckers  :biggrin:
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20064396
> *but they dont post anything homie.... i think they're shy!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 not shy.. not good typing skills  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:30 PM~20063893
> *kids look like they are good kids justin..... too bad their mom dont see that bro!!!
> *


We go back to court on 21st. Did you ever find a pedal car? I was looking on craigslist and saw one for 75 in el mirage. Im going to get one also but want to figure out which one it is that has the chrome grill and steering wheel.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 PM~20064485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that little guy done gone crazy.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:26 PM~20064468
> *not shy.. not good typing skills   :thumbsup:
> *


that's why I use these------>  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, cadillac jay, phoeniximpala


:wave: night bROtherz .. night AZ


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20064592
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, cadillac jay, phoeniximpala
> :wave:  night bROtherz .. night AZ
> *


night


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 PM~20064485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: love that gif :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 10:43 PM~20064598
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: love that gif  :cheesy:
> *


Damn Chawps online, you must be hiding from your missus and using the computer? JK :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 03:07 PM~20060787
> *Im just online looking for a bike for my son, if you (or anyone) knows of a full show bike for sell please let me know.
> 
> 
> ...



its my lil friend :cheesy: that kids funny man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20064609
> *its my lil friend  :cheesy:   that kids funny man
> *


Yeah he was asking me today if he could go to shop to visit you and chucky.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: man ill make him wetsand though :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20064673
> *:cheesy:  man ill make him wetsand though  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I bet more water would be on him than on the car, he prolly will like it.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20064592
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ~nip/tuck~, Justin-Az, cadillac jay, phoeniximpala
> :wave:  night bROtherz .. night AZ
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hey plan joe where the hoez at tonight?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 11:01 PM~20064743
> *hey plan joe where the hoez at tonight?
> *


 :h5: :x: :run: :boink: :fool2: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 11:04 PM~20064761
> *:h5:  :x:  :run:  :boink:  :fool2:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 10:01 PM~20064743
> *hey plan joe where the hoez at tonight?
> *



YOU HEAR THAT SMIELY!!!!.......THEY LOOKING FOR YOU!!!...... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20064396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I'm always like 5 pages behind, by the time I catch up I'm to tired to post anything...plus my fingers are to fat to type so it takes me awhile to correct my post


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:26 PM~20064468
> *not shy.. not good typing skills   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 PM~20064485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



rc4life



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 10:30 PM~20064503
> *We go back to court on 21st. Did you ever find a pedal car? I was looking on craigslist and saw one for 75 in el mirage. Im going to get one also but want to figure out which one it is that has the chrome grill and steering wheel.
> *



well i wish you luck in court homie and yes i think i got one already....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20064604
> *Damn Chawps online, you must be hiding from your missus and using the computer? JK  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 11 2011, 12:43 AM~20065368
> *Man I'm always like 5 pages behind, by the time I catch up I'm to tired to post anything...plus my fingers are to fat to type so it takes me awhile to correct my post
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: get a bigger phone!!!!

remember the brick phones


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOTTA CLOCK OUT AND GO HOME NOW!!!!  :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics Ben!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2011, 04:52 AM~20065761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE WITH JESSICA RABBIT :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: RIGHT ABOUT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD CURTIS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2011, 06:10 AM~20066035
> *WHATS GOOD CURTIS
> *


chillin homie  just got to work and im tired as fck  and i got a shit load of work to do.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 06:13 AM~20066048
> *chillin homie  just got to work and im tired as fck  and i got a shit load of work to do.
> *


SHIT HOMIE I BEEN AT WORK SINCE 5 AM AND I HAVENT GOT SHIT DONE IM TIRED TO :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2011, 06:18 AM~20066071
> *SHIT HOMIE I BEEN AT WORK SINCE 5 AM AND I HAVENT GOT SHIT DONE IM TIRED TO  :biggrin:
> *


im sure i wont start on my work until later too :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD RICKY


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn curtis got some good pics going on this fine ass friday :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car Wash Saturday the 12th
Sainz Mexican Restaurant 
6740 W. McDowell Rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at WellsFargo.
Account number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Tha’ts The MoM

We love and miss you Baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone Saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 602-332-2977

_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2011, 06:39 AM~20066131
> *Damn curtis got some good pics going on this fine ass friday :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, i found ALOT of better ones but i dont feel like getting banned :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Orencio: Convertable Cadi
Mesa Az Chapter

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 06:29 AM~20066109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 11 2011, 05:37 AM~20065927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2011, 08:12 AM~20066554
> *X2...up early :biggrin:
> good morning
> *


Sup'


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20066329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup: THIS IS MY FAVORITE! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 11:01 PM~20064743
> *hey plan joe where the hoez at tonight?
> *


WELL its Friday Justin Az !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:we need to go on a Hoe Stoll tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2011, 08:39 AM~20066706
> *  NICE PICS HOMIE! :thumbsup: THIS IS MY FAVORITE! :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


 :yes: mine too :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2011, 06:52 PM~20062494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget to get your registrations in soon. Show is filling up!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 10:18 PM~20064384
> *what up homie, where the hell have you been ese??
> *


UMMMM......  WORKING!? :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2011, 09:46 PM~20064014
> *I love the tortas fuckers especially the  lowrider style girls and no **** fuckers  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT! THE LOWRIDER STYLE GIRLS! OUR OWN GROUPIES! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:25 PM~20063866
> *me nd my kids will be there homie
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 11 2011, 05:01 AM~20065789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS BENITO! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: D. J. Midnite


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

REGAL85 & BIG BEN...... :h5: :h5:.....GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE FINE ASS FRIDAY PICS...... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2011, 08:09 AM~20066913
> *:wave:  D. J. Midnite
> *




SUP HOMIE!!!!!....HOW YOU BEEN????.......


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 11 2011, 09:20 AM~20066998
> *REGAL85 & BIG BEN...... :h5:  :h5:.....GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE FINE ASS FRIDAY PICS...... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hell yeah homie  gotta have someting good to look at :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 08:54 AM~20067286
> *hell yeah homie   gotta have someting good to look at  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE CURTIS IS A PART OF THE CABARET POSSE!!! COCHINOS!! NICE PICS FELLAS! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 08:54 AM~20067286
> *hell yeah homie   gotta have someting good to look at  :biggrin:
> *



MAKE SURE YOU POST SOMETHING FOR SMIELY.....(HE DONT LIKE THE TORTAS OR THE FINE ASSES)......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 05:59 PM~20062092
> *WHAT YOU SAY FOOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: be nice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 10 2011, 06:02 PM~20062113
> *Art I know you didn't just say that.  Imma put a manfolk up yourrrrr  :buttkick:
> *


damn i just gots some ass whoopin comin up in here! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 10 2011, 06:16 PM~20062209
> *:yes: :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  FINED FINED FINED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20062377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha justin babys always win,, she a cutie :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 10 2011, 06:42 PM~20062386
> *SO YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK AT SINCE YOU DONT LIKE THE "TORTAS"........... :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


found that on your face book! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 10 2011, 06:49 PM~20062461
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


seen one your knights regals buy the burger factory yesterday.. knights lookin good bro!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 07:04 PM~20062574
> *damn hector... i wanna put it in your new member's butte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


thats supposed to be a...................................................................




















wait for it..........................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 07:06 PM~20062584
> *i'm out az... i gotta go get a fro reduction!!!! (haircut)
> *


we call it get your wig split! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 10 2011, 07:32 PM~20062774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:30 PM~20063893
> *kids look like they are good kids justin..... too bad their mom dont see that bro!!!
> *


  strait up benito!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:30 PM~20063893
> *kids look like they are good kids justin..... too bad their mom dont see that bro!!!
> *


  strait up benito!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

thats because there dad is WADDELL 5-0 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 09:32 PM~20063906
> *smiley and his boyfriend
> *


I KNEW SOMEBODY WUD REKUNIZE DA BACK OF THAT NECK :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 10 2011, 10:22 PM~20064422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 10 2011, 11:34 PM~20064939
> *YOU HEAR THAT SMIELY!!!!.......THEY LOOKING FOR YOU!!!...... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 07:16 AM~20066288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BESIDES THEM FUNKY HEELS.... :boink: THIS IS EXACTLY HOW I LIKE TO SEE EM WALK AWAY!!! :boink:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 10:44 AM~20068098
> *BESIDES THEM FUNKY HEELS.... :boink: THIS IS EXACTLY HOW I LIKE TO SEE EM WALK AWAY!!! :boink:
> *




DID YOU WANT HER TO LEAVE THE HEELS SO YOU CAN WEAR EM???.....MR....I MEAN DR.................. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 11 2011, 11:55 AM~20068173
> *DID YOU WANT HER TO LEAVE THE HEELS SO YOU CAN WEAR EM???.....MR....I MEAN DR.................. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


give em back to you :wow: 
naw man them shits hurt when you get hit in da head when ur spinnin her! :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 10:57 AM~20068184
> *give em back to you  :wow:
> naw man them shits hurt when you get hit in da head when ur spinnin her! :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 10:57 AM~20068184
> *give em back to you  :wow:
> naw man them shits hurt when you WALKING VAN BURIN ALL NIGHT LOOKING FOR TRICKS! :0
> *




FIXED!!!!........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Another Selfish Athlete...


This is the kind of crap that just pisses you off ! 


Wimbledon hopeful Simona Halep wants surgery to reduce the size of her breasts. 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/securedownload1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Halep is seen as one of the tennis stars of the future after winning a host of junior titles and a place in the final of the junior French Open last year. 
But the 5-foot-5-inch Romanian tennis star said she thinks her 34DD bust is holding her back. 
"This autumn I'll have a breast reduction operation" Halep said... "The breasts make me uncomfortable when I play." 
"It's the weight that troubles me and my ability to react quickly" she added. 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/securedownload11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL THIS KID THAT WINNING ISN'T EVERYTHING! 
THIS SELF-CENTERED SPOILED LITTLE BRAT SHOULDN'T BE SO CONSUMED WITH "WINNING MAJOR TENNIS TOURNAMENTS"! 
WHAT ABOUT US THE HARD-WORKING EVERYDAY FAN? 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/securedownload111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

34DD? 
PEOPLE PAY TOP MONEY FOR JUGS LIKE THAT! 
AND MANY OF US PAY TO SEE THEM. 
AND THIS LITTLE BRAT WANTS TO HAVE THEM REDUCED? 
PISSES ME OFF, SELFISH ATHLETE THAT SHE IS... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 11 2011, 12:01 PM~20068203
> *FIXED!!!!........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 11:03 AM~20068217
> *:wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2011, 12:05 PM~20068224
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


jersey mikes italian trio sammich!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: gonna put that in the food box here shrortly!!! :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 11 2011, 10:14 AM~20067469
> *LOOKS LIKE CURTIS IS A PART OF THE CABARET POSSE!!! COCHINOS!! NICE PICS FELLAS! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


i've been part of it, just been lay in low for a awhile :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 11:44 AM~20068098
> *BESIDES THEM FUNKY HEELS.... :boink: THIS IS EXACTLY HOW I LIKE TO SEE EM WALK AWAY!!! :boink:
> *


 those heels would be the last thing id be lookin at as she walked away :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 11 2011, 10:15 AM~20067482
> *MAKE SURE YOU POST SOMETHING FOR SMIELY.....(HE DONT LIKE THE TORTAS OR THE FINE ASSES)......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm not gonna go there :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok so im leaving work pull up to broadway and a cop passes right in front of me,,, and i turn behind him,,,, i tell my nefew comon lets catch him,,,,,,, 

he gets up a 1/4 mile,,, gets in slow lane,, pulls into parking lot.... i go by.... pull up to fuckin stop light and he next to me.... he cruises side by side,, ,, gets behind me,,,, i turn on 16th street,, of course he lights me up.... checked my license and said that WHE3N HE PASSED BY ME i was locked up in the front and low in the back and that made my license plate less than 1 foot off the ground!!!!!!!!

but when he caught up to me i was locked up in the back too.(thanks to my homie t-mack!!!!!)

so he just made sure i was insured,,, and said alright Art Loks, take it easy!!

and then i said :sprint:


seE my truck is all that,,, 
(ASS SO FAT THAT YOU CAN SEE IT FROM THE FRONT)

thats the second time a cop pulled me over and said the reason was for something in the back,,,,,, when they were FUCKIN in front of me!!!!

its aparrent there ALL ON OUR NUTSACK!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 03:35 PM~20069547
> *ok so im leaving work pull up to broadway and a cop passes right in front of me,,, and i turn behind him,,,, i tell my nefew comon lets catch him,,,,,,,
> 
> he gets up a 1/4 mile,,, gets in slow lane,, pulls into parking lot.... i go by.... pull up to fuckin stop light and he next to me.... he cruises side by side,, ,, gets behind me,,,, i turn on 16th street,, of course he lights me up.... checked my license and said that WHE3N HE PASSED BY ME i was locked up in the front and low in the back and that made my license plate less than 1 foot off the ground!!!!!!!!
> ...


that sucks getting fcked with by the cops  i remember when i had the 13's on my lincoln i would get tailed by cops every other day but i was always all legit so it didnt mean shit to me :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 04:31 PM~20069931
> *that sucks getting fcked with by the cops   i remember when i had the 13's on my lincoln i would get tailed by cops every other day but i was always all legit so it didnt mean shit to me  :biggrin:
> *


YA IM MC HAMMER TOO!!!!





BUT I CUDNT FIND MY INSURANCE PAPER...... BUT I HAD ALL MY PROIR INSURANCE PAPERS AND HE TOLD ME SINCE YOUR SHOWING CONSECUTIVE IM GONNA LET YOU RIDE WITH A WARNING,,,,,,

AND THE LAST COP TOLD ME,,, YOU NEED TO TAKE ALL THEM OUT AND KEEP ONLY THE CURRENT ONE IN YOUR VEHICLE!!!
HE WAS A DICK...
LUCKILY THIS COP WAS COOL!

YA I KNOW THE DRILL AND IM COOL WITH EM,,, AS LONG I AS I DIDNT DO NADA WRONG ,, JUST THROW UP THE PEACE SIGN AND KEEP ON RIDEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well im outee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























:boink:












:tongue:










:boink:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HERE'S WHAT'S COMING UP NEXT HOMIES :biggrin: 


Ok I (RICKY) got the car wash spot.
Car Wash Saturday the 12th
Sainz Mexican Restaurant 
6740 W. McDowell Rd.
From 8 to when ever. 

We also got a donation account at WellsFargo.
Account number 3446348884
Account is Under Brianna Tercero Tha’ts The MoM

We love and miss you Baby Robert.

I also wanted to thank every1 for the love and support my lil sis and the family really needs it.

We appreciate all the help. Hope to see everyone Saturday. 

If you have any questions call or txt 602-332-2977

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1Society_HorseShoe_Tourney_2011_Official.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Respectfully Rollin CC and Bullshooters Sports Bar are holding a Fundraiser for the Cortez H.S. Football Team.. So come on out and join us all proceeds go to the team.. 

We have 3 Trophies for best of show 1st 2nd and 3rd place... We also have Certificates of Appreciation for participating in the event. We will have food and drink specials from Bullshooters ... 

So come on out and help us support our kids and our community

The move in time will be from 10am till 11:30am 
Show will start at 12pm till 4:30

Trophies will be givin out at this time , so please come on out and join us on Sunday March 13... 

Any Questions call me At 602 348 0721

Thanx Again Respectfully Rollin CC

<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/NISHOWFLYERrevised3-8-11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Front2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv253/larazadesouthaz/Flyers%20for%20all%20shows/Back2011LaRazaFlyerwithSponsors.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb266/garcia1598/United4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/HWAprilFrontWeb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2UnityPicnicFlyer.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc5/1lolinc/AMPHIflyer.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/Solitos%201st_2-001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Fort_McDowell_Pre_Flyer_Revised_2_21_11.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can anybody out there give me Chavos phone# i need to get some work done on the ride?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Memorial car wash for my nephew baby Robert 2marrow. Located at Sainz mexican food on 67th ave and Mcdowell. From 8am to whenever. Thanx to everyone on AZ side for the love and support. 


R.I.P BABY ROBERT 06\25\09 TO 03\08\11


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Memorial car wash for my nephew baby Robert 2marrow. Located at Sainz mexican food on 67th ave and Mcdowell. From 8am to whenever. Thanx to everyone on AZ side for the love and support. 


R.I.P BABY ROBERT 06\25\09 TO 03\08\11


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup goose


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 10:33 AM~20067634
> *seen one your knights regals buy the burger factory yesterday.. knights lookin good bro!!
> *



:biggrin: That is myson frank , hes the one that had the blue cutlass , now has
the orange regal hopper. oh yea and that black regal you seen ...

hopefully my white 1973 cutlass will pass emissions so i can bring that one out to.
I'm having some custom grills made for my 79 cutlass . 


 but i rather be hitting switchs on my 73 that's my baby ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20071322
> *Memorial car wash for my nephew baby Robert 2marrow. Located at Sainz mexican food on 67th ave and Mcdowell. From 8am to whenever. Thanx to everyone on AZ side for the love and support.
> R.I.P BABY ROBERT 06\25\09 TO 03\08\11
> *





:thumbsup: I will let the knights know , I don't get out of work untill 5:00pm.
but I will still go by and see if you guys are there..





:angel: Keep him in your heart , and you will always feel his presents .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 11 2011, 05:37 AM~20065927
> *Nice pics Ben!
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 11 2011, 06:54 AM~20066186
> *thanks homie, i found ALOT of better ones but i dont feel like getting banned  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2011, 08:12 AM~20066554
> *X2...up early :biggrin:
> *



i was working homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2011, 08:59 AM~20066842
> *UMMMM......  WORKING!? :rimshot: :biggrin:
> *



damn homie you got a job??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 11 2011, 09:04 AM~20066880
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS BENITO! :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 11 2011, 09:20 AM~20066998
> *REGAL85 & BIG BEN...... :h5:  :h5:.....GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE FINE ASS FRIDAY PICS...... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 03:35 PM~20069547
> *ok so im leaving work pull up to broadway and a cop passes right in front of me,,, and i turn behind him,,,, i tell my nefew comon lets catch him,,,,,,,
> 
> he gets up a 1/4 mile,,, gets in slow lane,, pulls into parking lot.... i go by.... pull up to fuckin stop light and he next to me.... he cruises side by side,, ,, gets behind me,,,, i turn on 16th street,, of course he lights me up.... checked my license and said that WHE3N HE PASSED BY ME i was locked up in the front and low in the back and that made my license plate less than 1 foot off the ground!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Mar 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20071322
> *Memorial car wash for my nephew baby Robert 2marrow. Located at Sainz mexican food on 67th ave and Mcdowell. From 8am to whenever. Thanx to everyone on AZ side for the love and support.
> R.I.P BABY ROBERT 06\25\09 TO 03\08\11
> *


ill stop by homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 11 2011, 10:15 AM~20067482
> *MAKE SURE YOU POST SOMETHING FOR SMIELY.....(HE DONT LIKE THE TORTAS OR THE FINE ASSES)......
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2011, 02:55 AM~20073683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Memorial car wash for Ricky's nephew baby Robert <span style=\'color:red\'>TODAY! Located at Sainz mexican food on 67th ave and Mcdowell. From 8am to whenever. Thanx to everyone on AZ side for the love and support. 
R.I.P BABY ROBERT 06\25\09 TO 03\08\11</span>_ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Than this........_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 12 2011, 02:31 AM~20073654
> *damn homie you got a job???  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: UMMMMMM.....SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 11 2011, 05:13 PM~20070181
> *well im outee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :boink:
> ...


:wow: :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

If your cruisin out to the Society Horseshoe Tournament at Pioneer Park, the tournament is on the westside of the park. Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

DUE TO HOW BIG THE CAR SHOW IS .... MOVE IN IS FRIDAY THE 25TH AT 5:00PM TO 9:00PM AND AGAIN SATURDAY THE 26TH AT 7:00AM TO 11:00AM ........

CAR SHOW WILL BE BROADCAST ON THE RADIO 104.3FM THE 21 THU THE 26 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

LETS BRING THEM WHIPS OUT ... TAKING A RIDE DOWN SOUTH TOMORROW :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2011, 06:52 PM~20062494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We also got to 2 new members at the car wash!_ :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Who's cruising tonight


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2011, 03:50 PM~20082294
> *Who's cruising tonight
> *


wheres the cruise at and time homie??


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Society's picnic


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 12 2011, 08:35 AM~20074308
> * :yes: UMMMMMM.....SURE! :biggrin:
> *


yeah right!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 13 2011, 05:32 PM~20082805
> *wheres the cruise at and time homie??
> *


About 730 central and baseline at the carwash/churches chicken


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2011, 03:50 PM~20082294
> *Who's cruising tonight
> *


im on my way out to the wash homie lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up ben you going out to the wash tonight


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 13 2011, 12:08 PM~20081219
> *We also got to 2 new members at the car wash!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/29p3q82.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




hope you are good homie......... a pleasure to have had the oppert<span style=\'color:red\'>unity to help out!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2011, 07:11 PM~20083476
> *What up ben you going out to the wash tonight
> *


im going now


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2011, 07:10 PM~20083468
> *im on my way out to the wash homie lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Coo ill meet you out there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OH MY GOOD LORD!!!! YOU REALLY OUT DID YOURSELF ON THIS ONE...... AMEN!!

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 13 2011, 07:14 PM~20083509
> *Coo ill meet you out there
> *


KU


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good neto you cruising tonight


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (5 :fool2: Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 1 Members: Knightstalker


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

2nite at THE WASH central and baseline



















[IM


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Mar 12 2011, 04:01 PM~20076374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 13 2011, 08:32 PM~20084293
> *2nite at THE WASH central and baseline
> 
> 
> ...


the wash was poppin homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

morning AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 13 2011, 08:32 PM~20084293
> *2nite at THE WASH central and baseline
> 
> 
> ...


damn i missed out again... i need to fix my car


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 14 2011, 02:45 AM~20086337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats good homies :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 13 2011, 10:54 PM~20085546
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


whats good Mando


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Mar 13 2011, 01:54 AM~20079512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 02:44 AM~20086335
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 14 2011, 06:13 AM~20086694
> *whats good Mando
> *


:cheesy: SAME SHIT DIFFERENT PILE  WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: `SUP MIKEY "5 BEER"! :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2011, 06:26 AM~20086740
> *:scrutinize: `SUP MIKEY "5 BEER"! :wave:
> *


sup mando! Feels good to back in AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 02:04 AM~20086290
> *the wash was poppin homies!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: car didnt want to start last night never made it over there!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT, SATURDAY AND SUPPORTED SOCIETY'S HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT.EACH TIME WE HAVE THIS EVENT IT GETS BIGGER AND BETTER.CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE. ALSO TO THE THE SOLO RIDERS AND HOPPERS WHO CAME OUT,BADDDD ASSS.PICS COMING SOON. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2011, 06:24 AM~20086732
> *:cheesy: SAME SHIT DIFFERENT PILE  WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU?
> *


same here homie, just tryin to make something out of nothing :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New work week.......
Please be safe out there._ :happysad: 

<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g24/mrandres/NISHOWFLYERrevised3-8-11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 13 2011, 08:32 PM~20084293
> *2nite at THE WASH central and baseline
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A Toda Madre C.C. (Feb 8, 2011)

What's up gente! Just wanted to say q-vo from a new car club in tucson,az we still rollin down here!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 14 2011, 06:12 AM~20086693
> *whats good homies  :wave:
> *


its monday bro!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2011, 06:20 AM~20086717
> *X2! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



whats up mando, how you and the family doing loko?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 14 2011, 06:43 AM~20086782
> *sup mando! Feels good to back in AZ! :biggrin:
> *



awwww fuck!!!! :angry: your back?? :angry: :angry: :angry: 
































j/k mikey...... was it fun out there niggie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 14 2011, 06:44 AM~20086786
> *:angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  car didnt want to start last night never made it over there!!! :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



you shouldve came in your daily car bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 14 2011, 07:32 AM~20086956
> *Good morning az
> *


que onda jotolon???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 10:10 AM~20087464
> *its monday bro!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


yeah i know, cant wait to go home :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 10:14 AM~20087487
> *you shouldve came in your daily car bro!!!!!!!!
> *


I tell you no pienso aveses!! ha ha ha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 10:10 AM~20087464
> *its monday bro!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


yes moday!!! I do a 13hr straight shift today!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 11:45 AM~20088197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 11 2011, 09:17 PM~20071895
> *:biggrin:  That is myson frank , hes the one that had the blue cutlass , now has
> the orange regal hopper. oh yea and that black regal you seen ...
> 
> ...


right on!!! ya that 73 is nice!!! homie of mine had one ,,, always liked that body style.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 13 2011, 07:15 PM~20083513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya this one is hot.... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 02:04 AM~20086290
> *the wash was poppin homies!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya i just went as a last minute thang i wanted to stay longer but i had to get back home!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 11:45 AM~20088197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YOU GO BEN!!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

oysters for everyone lastnite even @ the car wash !!! ( spirit c.c )


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 10:13 AM~20087479
> *awwww fuck!!!! :angry:  your back?? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> j/k mikey......  was it fun out there niggie?
> *


COULD HAVE BEEN NICER IF I HAD A IN DASH DVD PLAYER INSTALLED BEFORE THE TRIP! :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP AZSIDE!!!! 

*JUST WANT TO SAY CONGRATS OUT TO MAGOO FROM TUCSON. HE WON A BIGMANDOAZ.COM POSTER PHOTO SHOOT @ THE SOCIETY HORSESHOE TOURNAMENT!!!! *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4273 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4562


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 14 2011, 04:26 PM~20090155
> *http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4562
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 14 2011, 03:56 PM~20089963
> *http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4273 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 14 2011, 04:10 PM~20090060
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man i have seen PPD turn on there lights and sirens and cut people of just to go into the dunkin donuts on thomas and like 28th AVE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 14 2011, 06:42 PM~20091289
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

If anybody knows of a euro clip for sale hit me up plz 6023678630 thx


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

PLAY IT !!!!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Mar 14 2011, 07:34 PM~20091899
> *If anybody knows of a euro clip for sale hit me up plz 6023678630 thx
> *


What kind of euro clip foo.. for what car?


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Mar 14 2011, 09:10 PM~20092248
> *What kind of euro clip foo.. for what car?
> *


Cutlass


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A Toda Madre C.C._@Mar 14 2011, 08:19 AM~20087166
> *What's up gente! Just wanted to say q-vo from a new car club in tucson,az we still rollin down here!!!
> *


toda madre???? there is already a toda madre c.c.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 14 2011, 10:35 AM~20087668
> *I tell you no pienso aveses!! ha ha ha
> *



y si................... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 14 2011, 01:06 PM~20088721
> *ya i just went as a last minute thang i wanted to stay longer but i had to get back home!!
> *



three wheeling like a mofo huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 14 2011, 02:09 PM~20089108
> *HERE YOU GO BEN!!
> 
> 
> ...



awwww shit homie, thanks bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 14 2011, 03:25 PM~20089665
> *COULD HAVE BEEN NICER IF I HAD A IN DASH DVD PLAYER INSTALLED BEFORE THE TRIP! :angry:
> *


come down homie and stop bullshitting bro!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 14 2011, 08:52 PM~20092775
> *TTT
> *


JUSTIN AZ WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE THE GOLD DIGGERS COUNT YOUR SPOKES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 14 2011, 09:31 PM~20093167
> *JUSTIN AZ WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE THE GOLD DIGGERS COUNT YOUR SPOKES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Once I get spokes :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 08:27 PM~20092452
> *toda madre????  there is already a toda madre c.c.
> *


 :squint: :squint: YES THER IS!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2011, 10:49 PM~20093696
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 14 2011, 10:27 PM~20093463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU CLEANING WHITEWALLS FOR FREE NOW JUSTIN AZ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 14 2011, 10:59 PM~20093799
> *ARE YOU CLEANING  WHITEWALLS FOR FREE NOW JUSTIN AZ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, NO. I want to sell that 5.20 so posted a pic in case anyone needs it.


----------



## RespectfullyRollin (Feb 7, 2011)

We Respectfully Rollin CC and Cortez Football Team, Would Like to thank ever yone that came out and supported us. We all had a great time and cant wait to do it again... So again Thank You.... 

Respectfully Rollin CC


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by todamadre c.c_@Mar 14 2011, 10:20 PM~20093366
> *:squint:  :squint: YES THER IS!
> *



there is only one "TODA MADRE C.C." que no??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 14 2011, 10:47 PM~20093682
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


whats up mandeezeee???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

D.J. Gaynite whats up homie??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, UniqueIndividual82, ESE COOLIDGE, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, Knightstalker


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 12:04 AM~20094274
> *Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, UniqueIndividual82, ESE COOLIDGE, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, Knightstalker
> :wave:
> *


sup homie, how you been bro?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 11:03 PM~20094269
> *D.J. Gaynite  whats up homie??
> *



THATS ONLY ON THURSDAY BITCH....GET YOUR DAYS RIGHT......MENSO!!!......SUP FU!!!...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 12:04 AM~20094274
> *Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, UniqueIndividual82, ESE COOLIDGE, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, Knightstalker
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 12:06 AM~20094281
> *sup homie, how you been bro?
> *


Im fine just taking care of sick kids and playing online. Just emailed supplier about switchblades and brass knuckles so can sell them on here. What you up to?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 14 2011, 11:04 PM~20094274
> *Justin-Az, D.J. Midnite, UniqueIndividual82, ESE COOLIDGE, Ben'sCustomWheels, 97TownCar, Knightstalker
> :wave:
> *



SUP MR. JUSTIN......... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 15 2011, 12:11 AM~20094302
> *SUP MR. JUSTIN......... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Not shit, just trying to avoid going to frys as those folks get to rowdy there for me. How you doing?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 14 2011, 11:12 PM~20094305
> *Not shit, just trying to avoid going to frys as those folks get to rowdy there for me. How you doing?
> *




IM BREATHING HOMIE.....TRYING TO GET THIS BIG MUTHA FUCKA OFF MY BACK....HE ALWAYS WANN BE RIDEN MY NUTZ.........


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Mar 14 2011, 11:15 PM~20094315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

SUNDAY MARCH 27TH HEEL'S & WHEEL'S 8 @JAGUAR'S GOLD CLUB


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Were's ben????. We need more tortas ,,,,


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 15 2011, 12:09 AM~20094295
> *THATS ONLY ON THURSDAY BITCH....GET YOUR DAYS RIGHT......MENSO!!!......SUP FU!!!...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 12:10 AM~20094300
> *Im fine just taking care of sick kids and playing online. Just emailed supplier about switchblades and brass knuckles so can sell them on here. What you up to?
> *


thats ku homie, hope your kids get better !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 14 2011, 08:27 PM~20092452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your the king of bullshiters, I dont need it anymore! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 12:01 AM~20094263
> *there is only one "TODA MADRE C.C." que no??
> *


SIMON CARNAL..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


x66


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


aka drunk ass


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 AM~20095611
> *aka drunk ass
> *


 :nono: Not today Mikey.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@Mar 15 2011, 12:22 AM~20094368
> *SUNDAY MARCH 27TH HEEL'S & WHEEL'S 8 @JAGUAR'S GOLD CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GOOD TIMES!!!!!!_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 09:14 AM~20096106
> *GOOD TIMES!!!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 15 2011, 07:08 AM~20095360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


x85 congrats homie


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 08:29 PM~20092477
> *three wheeling like a mofo huh!!!
> *


i seen that burban :wow: cop and was gonna hit it,, but i got hno: scared
naw it looked like :wow: 3 wheel cuz my cuniado was on that side :wow: :wow: 
he :biggrin: kinda fluffy!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 14 2011, 08:30 PM~20092498
> *come down homie and stop bullshitting bro!!!!
> *


shud he call first?? :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


congrats Mr T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 09:14 AM~20096106
> *GOOD TIMES!!!!!!
> *


  Clemente was young and skinny :wow: BAM!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats to Mr T!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
man when i was in school i used to stick up for the chubby quiet ones,,, now im glad i did!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 12:43 PM~20097401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> man when i was in school i used to stick up for the chubby quiet ones,,, now im glad i did!!!!
> 
> ...


at first i thought the fat kid was the bully but then i was like :wow: when i saw the little kid sock the fat one and then when he flipped him i was like :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 11:43 AM~20097401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> man when i was in school i used to stick up for the chubby quiet ones,,, now im glad i did!!!!
> 
> ...


this was a great video Lok! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





....and thanks to you all! Baby and mom are doing fine.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 15 2011, 01:15 PM~20097608
> *Thank you Art!....
> ....and thanks to you all! Baby and mom are doing fine.
> *


IT"S A GREAT FEELING HUH?
ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 10:59 AM~20096740
> *congrats Mr T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 homie!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 01:11 PM~20097583
> *this was a great video Lok! :biggrin:
> *



ya when i was in 8th grade i used to tease the chubby nerd, kinda alot,, but just to him,,, and one day one of my friends was pickin on him an started hitting him for no reason and i jumped in and fought my own friend , cuz the nerd was really supper cool ,,, just a nerd,, and he ment no harm to nobody, he wud just get frustrated and mouth off,, well my friend was mad at me for defending him,,and lo and behold, not by choice mind you i had a new nerd homie.. he cudnt understand why i jumped in...

i told him ur cool,and only i get to pick on you :biggrin: 

this video reminded me of that kid!!! :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We wish them many more years to come!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20098216
> *We wish them many more years to come!!!!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20098216
> *We wish them many more years to come!!!!
> *


Congrats Tata! Thats a life time! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20098216
> *We wish them many more years to come!!!!
> *


congrats to Tata And LIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats awesome!! another 25 to go!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20098216
> *We wish them many more years to come!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 02:20 PM~20098073
> *ya when i was in 8th grade i used to tease the chubby nerd, kinda alot,, but just to him,,, and one day one of my friends was pickin on him an started hitting him for no reason and i jumped in and fought my own friend , cuz the nerd was really supper cool ,,, just a nerd,, and he ment no harm to nobody, he wud just get frustrated and mouth off,, well my friend was mad at me for defending him,,and lo and behold, not by choice mind you i had a new nerd homie.. he cudnt understand why i jumped in...
> 
> i told him ur cool,and only i get to pick on you :biggrin:
> ...


That nerd in the video kicked the skinny fellows ass.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 03:05 PM~20098469
> *That nerd in the video kicked the skinny fellows ass.
> *


he didnt kick his justin,, he just showed the rest of them fools that hes a down ass lil brudda!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 03:16 PM~20098571
> *he didnt kick his justin,, he just showed the rest of them fools that hes a down ass lil brudda!! :biggrin:
> *


I bet they will not fuck wit him any more after he suplexed that fool on the cement.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this is for the mandos!!!!!
not for anybody else just the mando's
http://www.danunu.com/videoshare/musicvide...p?vid=535197ca7
http://www.danunu.com/videoshare/musicvide...p?vid=e5cdafabe


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 03:18 PM~20098583
> *I bet they will not fuck wit him any more after he suplexed that fool on the cement.
> *


that was funny... that lil skinny kid clocked him in the grill really nice,,, ya but the supeflex was awesome... that lil kid was crip walking aftr!!! :biggrin: 

i dont condone the violence crap,, but that lil kid learnd a lesson :0


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Clemente was young and skinny :wow: BAM!!!
> 
> I hope in the 3 years someone worked on their VIDEO skills.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > Clemente was young and skinny :wow: BAM!!!
> >
> > I hope in the 3 years someone worked on their VIDEO skills.
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 04:26 PM~20099036
> *STAY TUNED.....
> *


ya now you got to use a wide angle lens on my homie clemente....no ****!!
j/k clemente hno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


x81 congrats homie we got to drink a beer!!! right mikey


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 04:28 PM~20099054
> *ya now you got to use a wide angle lens on my homie clemente....no ****!!
> j/k clemente hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NAW WE GOT " CUT CREATOR" DOING THE VIDEOS NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 04:26 PM~20099036
> *STAY TUNED.....
> *


Ok but I don't want to get motions sickness and see nothing but waistlines and crotches this time. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 thats 2 sets!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 
:biggrin: 10 free!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

THE HOMETOWN REPRESENTATION DSH YUNG LUCK AND CAVI STREETVIBE INT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 04:28 PM~20099054
> *ya now you got to use a wide angle lens on my homie clemente....no ****!!
> j/k clemente hno:
> *


DOHHHH I think someone might get a :buttkick: at Saturdays meeting.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 15 2011, 04:51 PM~20099199
> *Ok but I don't want to get motions sickness and see nothing but waistlines </span>and crotches this time.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 
ya i didnt want to point that out sis..because then it makes me team **** :nono: . but i dont think he did that intentionally,,did you hector :wow: :wow: :wow: 

"<span style=\'color:red\'>woohoo lets see a setup"

just giving you the park and swap humor hector...its all good!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 15 2011, 04:53 PM~20099223
> *DOHHHH I think someone might get a  :buttkick: at Saturdays meeting.
> *


hopefully he dont see that post cause then im have to sit far away!!!!
and if he does see it.... :sprint:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 04:52 PM~20099211
> * :0 thats 2 sets!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> :biggrin: 10 free!!!! :cheesy:
> *


dodgers boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i like this quote :naughty:



"Sex is not the answer. Sex is the question. Yes is the answer."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 15 2011, 04:58 PM~20099277
> *dodgers boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


you plan and bein the next prospect to get fined!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 05:00 PM~20099286
> *you plan and bein the next prospect to get fined!!!! :cheesy:
> *


i dont mind paying the price for that :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 04:56 PM~20099254
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> ya i didnt want to point that out sis..because then it makes me team **** :nono: . but i dont think he did that intentionally,,did you hector :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


Hector he is playing but it's true !!!!! I can only identify people by their shorts, shoes or pants size, I thought it was a dwarf that filmed the video.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Hector took this picture


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 15 2011, 05:07 PM~20099333
> *I think Hector took this picture
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

For sale $2750......

84 Caddy coupe de ville Has all 5 matching 14x7's white spokes, remote start alarm, keyless entry, tinted windows, cold ac, hot heater, 
Has 90 euro front clip, and rear bumpervand tail lights. Needs bumper fillers they seen better days. 

(Don't need cars no trades! I have plenty cars as is, so cash is king. Text me # listed bellow. I know tis isn't craigslist, but it's az side and figured not every looks on here for vehicles for sale) 

Thanks and see you guys at New Image Show!

Gordo :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

YEPPERS! I TAKE DA FOOTAGE MOST DA TIME. LOL! BUT THEY MAKE MOVIES LIKE DAT! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL! IAM GETTING BETTER AT IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 06:08 PM~20099846
> *LOL! IAM GETTING BETTER AT IT..... :biggrin:
> *


I guess we'll have to see after you post your next VIDEO. :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 15 2011, 06:19 PM~20099939
> *I guess we'll have to see after you post your next VIDEO.  :biggrin:
> *


attach at WARNING LABEL just in case. 
WARNING THIS VIDEO MAY CAUSE MOTION SICKNESS OR VERTIGO, ALSO COULD BE CONSIDERED XX RATED BECAUSE OF ALL THE CROTCH SHOTS.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PlanJoe is in the house. Ready to go jumping cars like them duke boyz?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 05:53 PM~20099715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 15 2011, 06:22 PM~20099966
> *attach at WARNING LABEL just in case.
> WARNING THIS VIDEO MAY CAUSE MOTION SICKNESS OR VERTIGO, ALSO COULD BE CONSIDERED XX RATED BECAUSE OF ALL THE CROTCH SHOTS.
> *


CAROLYN!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 15 2011, 05:00 PM~20099290
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 06:46 PM~20100202
> *PlanJoe is in the house. Ready to go jumping cars like them duke boyz?
> *


Let's do it Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Justin az !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE ANNIVERSARY WISHES! I MARRIED A GREAT WOMAN WHO HAS PUT UP WITH ME FOR 25 DAMN YEARS!! WOW!!!! A KEEPER!! SHES THE BEST! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 14 2011, 12:40 PM~20088612
> *right on!!! ya that 73 is nice!!! homie of mine had one ,,, always liked that body style.
> *



:thumbsup: A few more things , then to emissions !! Wish us luck :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 15 2011, 07:19 PM~20100479
> *:thumbsup: A few more things , then to emissions !! Wish us luck  :wave:
> *


I think if you put hagerty insurance your exempt from emissions.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 15 2011, 07:12 PM~20100393
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE ANNIVERSARY WISHES! I MARRIED A GREAT WOMAN WHO HAS PUT UP WITH ME FOR 25 DAMN YEARS!! WOW!!!! A KEEPER!! SHES THE BEST!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: We all have our Queens , the one person who will stand by our side
no matter what ......Thank God for real women who put up us . LOL !!

25 years and keep counting ........................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Exempted Vehicles 

Most model year 2007 or newer, except reconstructed, vehicles 
Most model year 2009 or newer original equipment alternative fuel vehicles 
Model year 1966 and older vehicles 
Vehicles designated as "collectible" (requires collectible vehicle insurance, reported to Arizona Motor Vehicle Division by insurer) Electric powered, golf carts or vehicles with engine displacement of less than 90cc 
Motorcycles registered in the Tucson metropolitan area 
Apportioned vehicles (licensed in more than one state) 
Vehicles leased to a person residing outside the emission control areas 
Vehicles transferred between dealers (wholesale)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 07:21 PM~20100504
> *I think if you put hagerty insurance your exempt from emissions.
> *





:biggrin: I never really had a big problem with emissions , She will pass..
thanks homie .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 15 2011, 07:34 PM~20100629
> *:biggrin: I never really had a big problem with emissions , She will pass..
> thanks homie .. :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. The collector insurance is pretty cool though as you set a value and they agree to it, like on my car they insured it for 25,000 and I pay 172.00 a year.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 15 2011, 07:35 PM~20100653
> *No problem. The collector insurance is pretty cool though as you set a value and they agree to it, like on my car they insured it for 25,000 and I pay 172.00 a year.
> *


Thanks for the number justin ....can u give me the number to the insurence place u go through bro ,,,porfo,, bro cuz that's a really good price thanks bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 15 2011, 08:07 PM~20101004
> *Thanks for the number justin ....can u give me the number to the insurence place u go through bro  ,,,porfo,, bro cuz that's a really good price thanks bro
> *


Its http://www.hagerty.com and you can get a policy online. Ive had 2 claims with them in last year (a wreck and a broken windshield) and they paid out very quickly.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 15 2011, 06:59 PM~20100276
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Knightstalker, Justin-Az, HOE81, 1968custom, azmobn06, Dat fool Juan, Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, PAYASO31, money addiction


Tuesdays usually pack the house... :fool2:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 15 2011, 02:14 PM~20098023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 15 2011, 10:37 PM~20102000
> *:biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the baby homie :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Thanx justin u da man bro I knw u had the conection to get inserd u da man and ,,,I,,o,,u ,, bro unas chelas eladas...cold beers bro ..sobres,


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2011, 10:31 PM~20101943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I messed with it on my phone... :h5:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Get registered!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2011, 11:02 PM~20102245
> *:biggrin: I messed with it on my phone... :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> > Get registered!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

TONYS WEDDING

CENTRAL C.C


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

QUE ONDA PITIRIJAS QUE ROLLO CONTIGO PERDIDO


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

nate dogg died??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 15 2011, 12:39 AM~20094461
> *Were's ben????. We need more tortas ,,,,
> *


torta tuesday sucked today!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 15 2011, 06:42 AM~20095263
> *:yes:
> Your the king of bullshiters, I dont need it anymore! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



good cause your broke anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *



congrats homie,, happy for you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 10:52 AM~20096716
> *i seen that burban  :wow: cop and was gonna hit it,, but i got hno: scared
> naw it looked like  :wow: 3 wheel cuz my cuniado was on that side :wow:  :wow:
> he  :biggrin: kinda fluffy!! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 15 2011, 10:53 AM~20096722
> *shud he call first?? :0
> *



shit he knows where i live!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 11:34 PM~20103065
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hey Ben any word on the price of rims my homie wants to by five rims so he has a spare one!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20098216
> *We wish them many more years to come!!!!
> *



happy anniversary homie..... i wish you 25 more years of happines bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 15 2011, 11:11 PM~20102872
> *TONYS WEDDING
> 
> CENTRAL C.C
> ...



that banda gets down homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Mar 15 2011, 11:37 PM~20103077
> *hey Ben any word on the price of rims my homie wants to by five rims so he has a spare one!
> *


i'll get that price in the morning homie.. i took the family to the lake today so tomorrow its back to work!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 11:40 PM~20103114
> *i'll get that price in the morning homie.. i took the family to the lake today so tomorrow its back to work!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool!! Family First Homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Mar 15 2011, 11:45 PM~20103159
> *Cool!! Family First Homie!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


i'll call you first thing in the morning bro!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda pepe?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 11:46 PM~20103168
> *i'll call you first thing in the morning bro!
> *


Thanks Homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Mar 15 2011, 11:53 PM~20103241
> *Thanks Homie!!!!
> *


you got it homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 11:52 PM~20103236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

torta tuesday is officially over right after this pic


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Nice bro tu sabes torta tuesday no es torta tuesday si el ben putting hos has in it


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Justin there a VATO in L.A. That has the same ride as yours for sale and it has same rims and it has a 2mump saet up and he wants 7k for it looks bad ass bro with hydros its under lowrider in CRAIGSLIST ....duz any body have the crome molding for a. G-body


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 16 2011, 12:24 AM~20103434
> *Nice bro tu sabes torta tuesday no es torta tuesday si el ben putting hos has in it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

good night az


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 16 2011, 12:35 AM~20103490
> *Justin there a VATO in L.A. That has the same ride as yours for sale and it has same rims and it has a 2mump saet up and he wants 7k for it looks bad ass bro with hydros its under lowrider in CRAIGSLIST ....duz any body have the crome molding for a. G-body
> *


Do you have a link to it? I cant find it on craigslist.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 16 2011, 01:11 AM~20103671
> *Do you have a link to it? I cant find it on craigslist.
> *


 Go to L.A. Then go to used cars and put in lowrider and it 15 down from the top ...I don't knw how to post chet on here like that as I use my cell for the internet but check it its bad ass bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

found 2 pontiacs

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2264170709.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2264666499.html


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 PM~20100255
> *CAROLYN!!!!!! :wow:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Way to go AZ!!!!!_  










Another pic from our show......

Video link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

United Dream pic's link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2011, 07:22 AM~20104636
> *Way to go AZ!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 16 2011, 05:48 AM~20104271
> *
> *


hello whats crackin??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 16 2011, 06:44 AM~20104457
> *
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup frank?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

187edition, smiley602 whats up homies?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 10:40 AM~20105834
> *187edition, smiley602  whats up homies?
> *



WHAT UP BEN HOW YOU DOING HOMIE IM ABOUT TO GO TO BURGER KING AND GET MY WHOPPER ON :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 16 2011, 10:42 AM~20105838
> *WHAT UP BEN HOW YOU DOING HOMIE  IM ABOUT TO GO TO BURGER KING AND GET MY WHOPPER ON  :biggrin:  NO ****
> *


ilikewhopperstoo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

fuckin keyboard messed up but i got it now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 PM~20100255
> *CAROLYN!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 15 2011, 07:19 PM~20100479
> *:thumbsup: A few more things , then to emissions !! Wish us luck  :wave:
> *


good luck homie!!! you know this mannnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 15 2011, 08:07 PM~20101004
> *Thanks for the number justin ....can u give me the number to the insurence place u go through bro  ,,,porfo,, bro cuz that's a really good price thanks bro
> *


chingando y chingando,,,,,, i told you to talk to justin a month ago!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 15 2011, 09:30 PM~20101919
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Knightstalker, Justin-Az, HOE81, 1968custom, azmobn06, Dat fool Juan, Art Buck, El Azteca 85 Buick, PAYASO31, money addiction
> Tuesdays usually pack the house... :fool2:
> *


:naughty:

























wait for it.....................






















:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:32 AM~20106142
> *:naughty:
> wait for it.....................
> :fool2:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 11:13 AM~20106007
> *fuckin keyboard messed up but i got it now!!!!!!!!!
> *


stop bullshittin you know you got all emotionado!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Mar 15 2011, 04:30 PM~20099068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HIS KEYS GOT TO STICKY :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 16 2011, 11:52 AM~20106284
> *IM DOWN
> NO MORE REGULATING FOR HIS ASS!
> HIS KEYS GOT TO STICKY :biggrin:
> *


ur fuckin crazy mikee!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 10:01 AM~20105595
> *hello whats crackin??
> *


How you doing this fine day Big Ben? It was good meeting you at the A&W cruise night.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> We doing it again Az. We got 30 categories. Bikes--$10.00 Cars--$20.00.
> Bring them hoppers out. Single pump street (40" max lock up)- $100
> Double pump street ( 50" max lock up )- $200. Lock up measured from bottom rear bumper to ground.
> Single pump radical -$200 . Double pump radical- $300
> Winner takes all in each class. No getting stuck.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn a shot of e and j mixed with sum brisk iced tea!!!
this partys picken up!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:45 AM~20106229
> *stop bullshittin you know you got all emotionado!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 12:36 PM~20106530
> *damn a shot of e and j mixed with sum brisk iced tea!!!
> this partys picken up!!!!
> *


no more of that shit,,,,,,knocked layitlow of for an hour :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 16 2011, 12:23 PM~20106472
> *How you doing this fine day Big Ben?  It was good meeting you at the A&W cruise night.
> *


the pleasure was all mine..... too bad DjCockfight doesnt get on that often!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 02:21 PM~20106563
> *no more of that shit,,,,,,knocked layitlow of for an hour :0
> *


thats bullshit huh!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 02:24 PM~20106595
> *thats bullshit huh!!!!
> *


i was starting to wonder if everybody was ok?? hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 11:43 PM~20103140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I WOULD :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: ALL OVER THESE "MELONS"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 16 2011, 02:32 PM~20106634
> *:biggrin: I WOULD :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: ALL OVER THESE "MELONS"
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

It was a hot day...
Helga hung out the wash to dry and then went downtown to pick up some dry cleaning.
"Gootness, it's hotter dan hell today," she mused to herself as she walked down Main Street .
She passed a tavern and thought , "Vy nodt?"
So, she walked in and took a seat at the bar.
The bartender walked up and asked her what she would like to drink.
"Ya know," Helga said in a timid voice.... "I don't usually go into bars, but today
I vill make an exception...It is zo hot, I tink I'll haf myself a cold beer"
"Anheuser Busch?" the bartender asked.

Helga blushed and replied, "Vell fine, tanks, und how's yur viener?"


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 16 2011, 02:21 AM~20103901
> *found 2 pontiacs
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2264170709.html
> ...


BREAKING NEWS JUSTIN AZ IS THROWING A CAR SHOW IN WADDELL ,AZ!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: AND HE JUST HIRED NATE DOGG TO PERFORM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 15 2011, 11:53 PM~20103239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: AY DIOS MIO! :naughty: QUE NALGAS TAN BONITA! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 02:34 PM~20106643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: THAT TOO!!  `SUP BEN :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 02:27 PM~20106608
> *i was starting to wonder if everybody was ok?? hno:
> *


:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO CARNAL :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 02:36 PM~20106659
> *It was a hot day...
> Helga hung out the wash to dry and then went downtown to pick up some dry cleaning.
> "Gootness, it's hotter dan hell today," she mused to herself as she walked down Main Street .
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 16 2011, 02:45 PM~20106710
> *:biggrin: THAT TOO!!  `SUP BEN :wave:
> *


whats up homie how you been!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 16 2011, 02:48 PM~20106742
> *:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO CARNAL :wave:
> *


grumble  grumble mofo.....like my carnalito says..
that means he's :biggrin: huuuuuuuungreeee!!!

subway for lunch!!!! brb :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 02:49 PM~20106748
> *:twak:
> *


anhuesuer bush big ben?? :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 15 2011, 06:56 AM~20095320
> *Big congratulation to Joe (azmobn) otherwise know to us as Termite on the birth of a beautiful baby girl!
> *


:biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS TERMITE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:01 PM~20106823
> *grumble   grumble mofo.....like my carnalito says..
> that means he's  :biggrin: huuuuuuuungreeee!!!
> 
> ...


:cheesy: THAT NEW MEATBALL MARINARA WITH PEPPORONI SUB IS MMMMMMMM.......GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 02:50 PM~20106757
> *whats up homie how you been!!!!
> *


:biggrin: JUS BEEN CHILLAXIN AND TAKING THE KIDS TO DIFFERENT PLACES FOR SPRING BREAK!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:02 PM~20106829
> *anhuesuer bush big ben?? :cheesy:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 16 2011, 03:15 PM~20106895
> *:biggrin: JUS BEEN CHILLAXIN AND TAKING THE KIDS TO DIFFERENT PLACES FOR SPRING BREAK!
> *


damn baller!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: thats good homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 16 2011, 03:12 PM~20106877
> *:cheesy: THAT NEW MEATBALL MARINARA WITH PEPPORONI SUB IS MMMMMMMM.......GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


damn i seen that :cheesy: too.. but i got :cheesy: tuna!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 03:18 PM~20106924
> *damn baller!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    thats good homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


didnt you got to the lake yesterday!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:29 PM~20106988
> *didnt you got to the lake yesterday!!!
> *


yes i did!!!!!

park pass $6, gas $25, and the food, thanks to quest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 16 2011, 02:39 PM~20106676
> *BREAKING NEWS JUSTIN AZ IS THROWING A CAR SHOW IN WADDELL ,AZ!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND HE JUST HIRED NATE DOGG TO PERFORM!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 16 2011, 11:21 AM~20106058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats looks sick


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 04:40 PM~20107067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ninja: :ninja: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SIT BACK GRAB A COLD ONE AND CHECK THIS OUT,,, THIS WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT BACK IN THE DAY!!!!!!

CHICO AND THE MAN!!!
I WATCHED THE FULL EPEISODE ITS FUNNY AS SHIT!!!
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/rFgJ76OF4UM/


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 10:02 AM~20105602
> *whats up homie?
> *


chillin  just catchin up on a few pages :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 05:11 PM~20107799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see how many people say they hate when that happens! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 05:15 PM~20107824
> *see how many people say they hate when that happens! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 16 2011, 05:08 PM~20107779
> *chillin  just catchin up on a few pages  :biggrin:
> *


miss alot when you dont get on for a day or two huh!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 02:23 PM~20106588
> *the pleasure was all mine..... too bad DjCockfight doesnt get on that often!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn you crack me up. He doesn't have a chance in hell with you. good thing he has a sense of humor.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 05:16 PM~20107827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that shit was fuckn funny!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 16 2011, 05:27 PM~20107911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn you crack me up.  He doesn't have a chance in hell with you. good thing he has a sense of humor.
> *


do you wanna see what he's gonna look like when he is like 3 yrs older?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 05:16 PM~20107827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: DOBLE CHISPA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2011, 05:41 PM~20108020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 05:35 PM~20107985
> *do you wanna see what he's gonna look like when he is like 3 yrs older?
> *


yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 16 2011, 06:28 PM~20108433
> *yesssssssssssssssssssss
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 04:14 PM~20107337
> *SIT BACK GRAB A COLD ONE AND CHECK THIS OUT,,, THIS WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT BACK IN THE DAY!!!!!!
> 
> CHICO AND THE MAN!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sgZXr-bADDk&vq=small
 :biggrin: SPANISH VERSIONS IS THE SHIT!!!!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 16 2011, 07:22 AM~20104636
> *Way to go AZ!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 06:37 PM~20108498
> *
> *


heard you where causing trouble at the shop bitch.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 16 2011, 08:39 PM~20109635
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 16 2011, 12:23 PM~20106472
> *How you doing this fine day Big Ben?  It was good meeting you at the A&W cruise night.
> *


Hey my compadre has been trying to get in contact with you... :cheesy:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 16 2011, 08:06 PM~20109300
> *heard you where causing trouble at the shop bitch.
> *


what trouble?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20109901
> *what trouble?
> *


Idn took the weekend off..Some thing about doing donuts in front of the shop behind us


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Pool party at my house after the show....and free beer.
:biggrin:


----------



## KillaCam64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Simons Auto Uphlostery
602 N. 91ave tolleson, Az
Simon
623-936-5964
This guy does great work for a super great price :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

What's the date for the Lowrider magazine show again??


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 16 2011, 10:31 PM~20110257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttmft!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 16 2011, 08:39 PM~20109635
> *:drama:
> *


Di u check out the L.A. Ride and there 2 the 1 for 9500 is with hydros other is with bags candy green


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 16 2011, 09:25 PM~20110171
> *Pool party at my house after the show....and free beer.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20109961
> *Idn took the weekend off..Some thing about doing donuts in front of the shop behind us
> *


WTF !!!!!!!!!!!ooohell no Justin AZ and i challenge you :biggrin: :biggrin:in Donut spinning contest?????are you scared :uh: :uh: :uh:   ??lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:27 PM~20106975
> *damn i seen that :cheesy:  too.. but i got :cheesy:  PUSSY-IN-A-CAN!!
> *


 FIXED! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 06:30 PM~20108446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 16 2011, 08:06 PM~20109300
> *heard you where causing trouble at the shop bitch.
> *


hell yeah i was, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Mar 16 2011, 08:40 PM~20109652
> *Hey my compadre has been trying to get in contact with you... :cheesy:
> *


mike?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20109961
> *Idn took the weekend off..Some thing about doing donuts in front of the shop behind us
> *


typical white boy!!!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 16 2011, 09:31 PM~20110257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killa cam, that looks real good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 10:47 PM~20110963
> *hell yeah i was,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ben did you walk-in on a Klan meeting??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 16 2011, 11:47 PM~20111335
> *Ben did you walk-in on a Klan meeting??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


na :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

goodnight az, im broke so i dont have money to smoke crack so im sleepy now!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20109961
> *Idn took the weekend off..Some thing about doing donuts in front of the shop behind us
> *


I DONT THINK IT WAS BEN! MY HOMIE DONT DO DONUTS. HES MORE OF A CHICKEN MAN! :biggrin:


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQWbeh_GrQk

this is funny a must see


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> What the !!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Mar 16 2011, 08:40 PM~20109652
> *Hey my compadre has been trying to get in contact with you... :cheesy:
> *


You clown. I'm going go sit at your house and wait for him to come visit you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 15 2011, 05:28 PM~20099492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 17 2011, 03:55 AM~20111834
> *I DONT THINK IT WAS BEN! MY HOMIE DONT DO DONUTS. HES MORE OF A CHICKEN MAN! :biggrin:
> *


If i said eating donuts every one would believe me then.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 16 2011, 11:47 PM~20111335
> *Ben did you walk-in on a Klan meeting??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


Trust me, if he did, he wouldnt be here..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 16 2011, 10:47 PM~20110963
> *hell yeah i was,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea this is more like you


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_REST IN PEACE TA TA DAVE!!!!!!!! :tears: 








_


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 17 2011, 08:10 AM~20112597
> *REST IN PEACE TA TA DAVE!!!!!!!! :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


_




Nice video_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 17 2011, 03:55 AM~20111834
> *I DONT THINK IT WAS BEN! MY HOMIE DONT DO DONUTS. HES MORE OF A CHICKEN MAN! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original+Mar 17 2011, 05:04 AM~20111953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 17 2011, 09:26 AM~20112974
> *Nice video
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 16 2011, 09:31 PM~20110257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 16 2011, 05:45 PM~20108051
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Mar 16 2011, 07:31 PM~20108922
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 06:43 AM~20112249
> *If i said eating donuts every one would believe me then.
> *


just cause you like mayo sammaches you red neck!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT, El Azteca 85 Buick, smiley602 whats up homies?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Mar 16 2011, 07:21 PM~20108836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sgZXr-bADDk&vq=small
> :biggrin: SPANISH VERSIONS IS THE SHIT!!!!!! HAHAHA!!!
> *


the shit they say,,,, makes that shit hilarious!!!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a lil sumthin freaky!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 17 2011, 11:33 AM~20113688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up bro u gonna be at the New Image gig homie!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

these are for my homie JUSTIN!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 11:50 AM~20113797
> *these are for my homie JUSTIN!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

happy saint patricks day az side!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 16 2011, 09:31 PM~20110257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. How much did he charge?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 16 2011, 09:38 PM~20110355
> *Di u check out the L.A. Ride and there 2 the 1 for 9500 is with hydros other is with bags candy green
> *


Yeah I found them, The one with hydros had my same wheels.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 11:00 AM~20113494
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, El Azteca 85 Buick, smiley602  whats up homies?
> *


Que rollo ben


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 02:41 PM~20114964
> *Yeah I found them, The one with hydros had my same wheels.
> *


Wat did u think bad ass que no ese so what u going to do with it bags or hydros


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 17 2011, 02:48 PM~20115007
> *Wat did u think bad ass que no ese so what u going to do with it bags or hydros
> *


probally will put a black magic old school setup or an aircraft setup but am not sure as still thinking to get rid of it and get a bomb.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, sixtyfive rag, Identity Original, elphoenixquetzal, unity1963


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 11:38 AM~20113725
> *a lil sumthin freaky!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 11:50 AM~20113797
> *these are for my homie JUSTIN!!!
> 
> 
> ...



can you share with me justin?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 01:07 PM~20114320
> *happy saint patricks day az side!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn clean your room bitch!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


ohh and nice nalgas too!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 03:29 PM~20115226
> *damn clean your room bitch!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ohh and nice nalgas too!!!
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 03:21 PM~20115178
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, sixtyfive rag, Identity Original, elphoenixquetzal, unity1963
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 03:29 PM~20115226
> *damn clean your room bitch!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ohh and nice nalgas too!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok big ben since we had lunch and didnt break out ,, heres what the boy was cryin for! :wow: 









chet me too!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THANKS FOR LUNCH ART LOKS........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 03:42 PM~20115300
> *ok big ben since we had lunch and didnt break out ,, heres what the boy was cryin for! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WERE ALOT OF BISHES THERE HUH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 02:42 PM~20115300
> *ok big ben since we had lunch and didnt break out ,, heres what the boy was cryin for! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty: :rimshot: nice!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 17 2011, 03:46 PM~20115322
> *:wow:  :naughty:  :rimshot: nice!
> *


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 03:43 PM~20115307
> *THANKS FOR LUNCH ART LOKS........
> *


man that was some bomb ass grub,, and the tortas was nice too esecially chichis :wow: christ!!




k the baby got his,,, this ones for me!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up roger? did you get the parts you needed?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 03:48 PM~20115334
> *man that was some bomb ass grub,, and the tortas was nice too esecially chichis :wow:  christ!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yup yup !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 03:44 PM~20115312
> *THERE WERE ALOT OF BISHES THERE HUH!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya there was!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 03:50 PM~20115347
> *ya there was!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaammmnnn.....this one is a butterface but i would still hit it!!!! save them for fine ass friday art!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 03:51 PM~20115349
> *daaaaaammmnnn.....this one is a butterface but i would still hit it!!!!  save them for fine ass friday art!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


put a flag over her head and tap it from behind.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 03:52 PM~20115358
> *put a flag over her head and tap it from behind.
> *


you know whats up !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 03:52 PM~20115358
> *put a flag over her head and tap it from behind.
> *


 :biggrin: damn you make her sound like a fine ass keg! :wow:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 03:21 PM~20115178
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, sixtyfive rag, Identity Original, elphoenixquetzal, unity1963
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 03:42 PM~20115300
> *ok big ben since we had lunch and didnt break out ,, heres what the boy was cryin for! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


I can't turn away I think I got a sty now.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Women

Women are like phones:

They like to be held, talked to, and touched often !

But push the wrong button and your ass is disconnected


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok off to work now. Ben and Art post good pictures at 12:01 am, for fine ass Friday . :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20115516
> *I can't turn away I think I got a sty now.
> *


its instinct,,you feel if you turn away your gonna miss something!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 17 2011, 04:21 PM~20115547
> *Ok off to work now.  Ben and Art post good pictures at 12:01 am, for fine ass Friday .  :biggrin:
> *


ok ben will get first shift, i will post day shift.. i will stock up !!!

have a good shift at work sis!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20115516
> *I can't turn away I think I got a sty now.
> *


you only get those when you see a dogg taking a shit!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so here you go!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 17 2011, 04:21 PM~20115547
> *Ok off to work now.  Ben and Art post good pictures at 12:01 am, for fine ass Friday .  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 04:23 PM~20115558
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 04:56 PM~20115756
> *you only get those when you see a dogg taking a shit!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so here you go!!
> ...


ur so fuckin wrong ben,,,,,


you didnt ieven say..........................


</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 05:01 PM~20115794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT IT WAS ,DUCK DUCK GOOSE... NOT THE DUCK GOT GOOSED BY THE DOG :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 05:01 PM~20115795
> *ur so fuckin wrong ben,,,,,
> you didnt ieven say..........................
> </span>
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 06:12 PM~20115862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| 









:loco: 










:scrutinize: 










Wait for it....























:buttkick:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

God

While creating husbands, God promised women that good and ideal husbands would be found in all corners of the world.

.... and then he made the earth round.




That God, he's such a joker.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2011, 05:15 PM~20115888
> *:|
> :loco:
> :scrutinize:
> ...


SORRY BRO IM JUST BORED,, KILLING TIME BEFORE I GO VISIT MY SON!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 06:17 PM~20115900
> *SORRY BRO IM JUST BORED,, KILLING TIME BEFORE I GO VISIT MY SON!
> *


You're gonna get fined for that last one... :nono:



Tata luna probably gonna break his mouse clicking that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 05:12 PM~20115862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THATS ALL YOU AL LUNA!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 05:16 PM~20115894
> *God
> 
> While creating husbands, God promised women that good and ideal husbands would be found in all corners of the world.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2011, 05:19 PM~20115910
> *You're gonna get fined for that last one... :nono:
> Tata luna probably gonna break his mouse clicking that shit! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit,,,,,,lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i didnt think bout that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 05:19 PM~20115911
> *<span style='color:red'>see then all you vatos instigate!!!!!!
> 
> definitly,,,,,,,,,,,,fine,,,fine,,,fine  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 17 2011, 04:56 PM~20115756
> *you only get those when you see a dogg taking a shit!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so here you go!!
> ...


 :barf: :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Found pic below in another thread, very custom vw


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 06:26 PM~20117000
> *Found pic below in another thread, very custom vw
> 
> 
> ...


  Why post this.......?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20117301
> * Why post this.......?
> *


Im not sure why it was posted on the other thread.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 16 2011, 03:09 PM~20106864
> *:biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS TERMITE!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20117301
> * Why post this.......?
> *


Because we want The Cube like this, 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!coming soon Art Buck dont give [email protected]#K!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:24 PM~20117616
> *Because we want The Cube like this, 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!coming soon Art Buck dont give [email protected]#K!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats crakin planjoe?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 17 2011, 07:24 PM~20117616
> *Because we want The Cube like this, 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!coming soon Art Buck dont give [email protected]#K!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sappening Joe how's the sparring going?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chawp Shop is T&A strip club! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118025
> *Chawp Shop is T&A strip club! :biggrin:
> *


The Chawp shop is going to be a strip club now? Where will the pole go so we can see them hoez pole dance?


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

Rules for the Jalapeno eating contest. 

-- 1 member per club.
-- 1 minute to eat as many as you can.
-- You must eat entire jalapeno, seeds and all.
All we want to see is stems.
--No drinks, If the contestant takes a drink of anything 
during the contest they will be disqualified.
-- The one who eats the most wins.
-- If there is a tie for first, we will have a second 
round to determine the winner.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 09:11 PM~20118107
> *The Chawp shop is going to be a strip club now? Where will the pole go so we can see them hoez pole dance?
> *


That comment deserves a backhand....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20118216
> *That comment deserves a backhand....
> *


lol


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 07:26 PM~20117000
> *Found pic below in another thread, very custom vw
> 
> 
> ...


Justin has too much free time! Lol you guys ever see the red az bug that has the twist thing to power it propels with wind for shits and giggles. :roflmao: 

I remember in 99 and 2000 some girls use to cruise a vw bus shortened down Thomas. Looked crazy but nothing worth posting :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20118452
> *Justin has too much free time! Lol you guys ever see the red az bug that has the twist thing to power it propels with wind for shits and giggles.  :roflmao:
> 
> I remember in 99 and 2000 some girls use to cruise a vw bus shortened down Thomas. Looked crazy but nothing worth posting  :biggrin:
> *


How did the girls look? :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 09:11 PM~20118107
> *The Chawp shop is going to be a strip club now? Where will the pole go so we can see them hoez pole dance?
> *


Hmmmmm........tell chawps I got that 96 bagged black impala, my dads 66 imp ss, my k5 Blazer, and my big body! Oh man I'll be there everyday lol.
Not even giving a fuck if my cars getting worked, on as long as I get lap dances from them freak hoes :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 17 2011, 08:52 PM~20117885
> *Sappening Joe how's the sparring going?
> *


THIS SATURDAY GRAND OPENING OF POWER MMA CLASS START AT 9AM!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I PASSED OUT ALOT OF FLYERS AT THE TOURNAMENT


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20118487
> *How did the girls look?  :biggrin:
> *


Actually not bad at all. They were maybe 18....19 I was same age too but never rap to them. We would go for the west side hood rats lol.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

What's cracking pinche goose!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD TIMES LAST WEEKEND!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20118216
> *That comment deserves a backhand....
> *


you piece of shit chucky, you deserve to get backhanded. All this talk about getting rid of all the shop groupies and hang a round's, and you tell every one(or let every one think its now a strip club. Im going to kiiiiiiiiiiiil you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:29 PM~20118912
> *you piece of shit chucky, you deserve to get backhanded. All this talk about getting rid of all the shop groupies and hang a round's, and you tell every one(or let every one think its now a strip club. Im going to kiiiiiiiiiiiil you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 10:29 PM~20118912
> *you piece of shit chucky, you deserve to get backhanded. All this talk about getting rid of all the shop groupies and hang a round's, and you tell every one(or let every one think its now a strip club. Im going to kiiiiiiiiiiiil you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I just said we went to the strip club???? Fuck we just wanna get some pussy in our face before the weekend to fucktard! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt say you where at the strip club...you said the shop is strip club...And you know these dumb ass hoodlums think this shit is real and are prolly on there way to the shop by the dozens.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 10:29 PM~20118912
> *you piece of shit chucky, you deserve to get backhanded. All this talk about getting rid of all the shop groupies and hang a round's, and you tell every one(or let every one think its now a strip club. Im going to kiiiiiiiiiiiil you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 ZACK MORRIS AND AC SLATER GOT YOUR BACK RC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 17 2011, 11:05 PM~20119106
> *
> This post has been edited by PLANJOE: Today, 11:06 PM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 17 2011, 11:05 PM~20119106
> *ZACK MORRIS AND AC SLATER GOT YOUR BACK RC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:08 PM~20119111
> *:uh:
> *


I forgot the word "at" .... my bad


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 11:12 PM~20119134
> *I forgot the word "at" .... my bad
> *


 :h5: 


but you do realize theres going to be about 15 douche bags that want to fuck, showing up at the shop in about 20 minutes right?


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 17 2011, 10:24 PM~20118871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture.the only hopper in the east valley! who wants some?? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:16 PM~20119143
> *:h5:
> but you do realize theres going to be about 15 douche bags that want to fuck, showing up at the shop in about 20 minutes right?
> *


The bouncers gonna be dealing with some pissed off mofos if the strip club aint open for business.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:16 PM~20119143
> *:h5:
> but you do realize theres going to be about 15 douche bags that want to fuck, showing up at the shop in about 20 minutes right?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:16 PM~20119143
> *:h5:
> but you do realize theres going to be about 15 douche bags that want to fuck, showing up at the shop in about 20 minutes right?
> *


U better leave then or else ur getting you shit pushed in....... :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey planjoe where the hoez at?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 PM~20119226
> *U better leave then or else ur getting you shit pushed in....... :barf:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are there any engravers in az? I need my bumpers done :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 17 2011, 11:57 PM~20119292
> *Are there any engravers in az? I need my bumpers done :biggrin:
> *


Jay from RollerZ.... his work is on thee paint section homie....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 11:59 PM~20119297
> *Jay from RollerZ.... his work is on thee paint section homie....
> *


should of told him chawps wife engraves


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:59 PM~20119298
> *should of told him chawps wife engraves
> *


I should've told em that you powdercoat for free... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20118452
> *Justin has too much free time! Lol you guys ever see the red az bug that has the twist thing to power it propels with wind for shits and giggles.  :roflmao:
> 
> I remember in 99 and 2000 some girls use to cruise a vw bus shortened down Thomas. Looked crazy but nothing worth posting  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 17 2011, 05:39 PM~20116051
> *see then all you vatos instigate!!!!!!
> 
> definitly,,,,,,,,,,,,fine,,,fine,,,fine  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 18 2011, 12:05 AM~20119315
> *I should've told em that you powdercoat for free... :biggrin:
> *


fuck dude, lately I think i have been paying people to let me powder coat there parts


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 12:28 AM~20119373
> *fuck dude, lately I think i have been paying people to let me powder coat there parts
> *


stop complaining asshole and be glad you got work!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 PM~20119231
> *:sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Estodo ben echa unas que se chore-en pero ke sean gueras por ke esas son satiras


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 01:43 AM~20119590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHY YOUR KEY BOARD KEEPS FUCKING UP! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

nice pics Ben, great way to start my morning to see some fine asses :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

good job Ben!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: I want to be cruizing right now instead of "working"!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 01:13 AM~20119506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>It's the weekend!
Please be safe......._ :happysad: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 18 2011, 06:08 AM~20120403
> *:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> *


"Take it easy Playboy" :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats good AZ


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 11:39 PM~20119228
> *Hey planjoe where the hoez at?
> *


Damm it !!! justin az we messed up   We should have went on a Hoe stoll late night
to any bar your club Hoezzz gone wild!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New Bomba in the Phx Az Chapter!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 18 2011, 05:02 AM~20119954
> *THATS WHY YOUR KEY BOARD KEEPS FUCKING UP! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 18 2011, 09:11 AM~20121061
> *New Bomba in the Phx Az Chapter!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is bad ass!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 18 2011, 06:22 AM~20120193
> *nice pics Ben, great way to start my morning to see some fine asses  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2011, 06:50 AM~20120315
> * good job Ben!
> *


you got it bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

FINE ASS FRIDAY PART2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2011, 07:13 AM~20120420
> *"Take it easy Playboy" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 16 2011, 04:27 PM~20107911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn you crack me up.  He doesn't have a chance in hell with you. good thing he has a sense of humor.
> *




HEY CALM DOWN LIL BEN....I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A WHILE CUZ IM HAVING PROBS WITH MY LAPTOP...GETTING IT FIXED IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MESSING WITH SLIM BEN........I HANG HANG WITH SLIM BEN, HE'S REALLY NO COMPITITION......BUT KEEP YOUR PANTIES ON......WHEN I GET MY LAPTOP UP AND RUNNING PROPERLY, IM GONNA MAKE SLIM BEN CRY......LOL!!...AND YES, I HAVE A GREAT SENCE OF HUMOR......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20121230
> *HEY CALM DOWN LIL BEN....I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A WHILE CUZ IM HAVING PROBS WITH MY LAPTOP...GETTING IT FIXED IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MESSING WITH SLIM BEN........I HANG HANG WITH SLIM BEN, HE'S REALLY NO COMPITITION......BUT KEEP YOUR PANTIES ON......WHEN I GET MY LAPTOP UP AND RUNNING PROPERLY, IM GONNA MAKE SLIM BEN CRY......LOL!!...AND YES, I HAVE A GREAT SENCE OF HUMOR......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DJ NITE BRIGHT WHATS UP HOMIE???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 08:31 AM~20121197
> *
> 
> 
> ...





NALGA MI DIOS!!!!!!...MERRY FUCKEN CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!!!!!....RIGHT CLIT SAVE!!!!!...... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: ALL DAY LONG........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:39 AM~20121264
> *NALGA MI DIOS!!!!!!...MERRY FUCKEN CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!!!!!....RIGHT CLIT SAVE!!!!!...... :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:   ALL DAY LONG........
> *


LOL CALM DOWN *****, YOUR GONNA LOOSE CONTROL ON YOUR WHEEL CHAIR!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 08:36 AM~20121244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DJ NITE BRIGHT  WHATS UP HOMIE???
> *




I GOT YOUR NIGHT BRIGHT MENSO....AND WHEN I PUT IT IN YOUR ASS, IM GONNA MAKE YOUR EYES GLOW.......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ............ :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 08:40 AM~20121272
> *LOL CALM DOWN *****, YOUR GONNA LOOSE CONTROL ON YOUR WHEEL CHAIR!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I GOTS CRUIS CONTROL AND AUTO PILOT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 09:23 AM~20121144
> *that truck is bad ass!!!!!!
> *


ITS JLOC'S.....
THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:42 AM~20121285
> *I GOT YOUR NIGHT BRIGHT MENSO....AND WHEN I PUT IT IN YOUR ASS, IM GONNA MAKE YOUR EYES GLOW.......... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ............ :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MY GREEN EYES? LOL I HEARD YOU GOT PARKING TICKET??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 08:43 AM~20121295
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MY GREEN EYES? LOL  I HEARD YOU GOT PARKING TICKET??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEH....FOR PARKING TO LONG IN YO @#%


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:43 AM~20121292
> *I GOTS CRUIS CONTROL AND AUTO PILOT...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I GOTS TO GET OUTTA HERE....GOTTA WORK ON MY LAPTOP.......SEE YOU LADIES SUNDAY...... < > ...........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:45 AM~20121304
> *YEH....FOR PARKING TO LONG IN YO @#%
> *


SLOW DOWN HOMIE, KEEP LOOKING AT THE PICS... ONE THING IS YOUR IN A WHEELS CHAIR BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING THAT YOUR IN A WHEELCHAIR AND A ***

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD 
MOOOOOOOORRRRRRRNNNNNNNIIINNNNNN :biggrin: 
AZ  SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 09:50 AM~20121349
> * :cheesy: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
> MOOOOOOOORRRRRRRNNNNNNNIIINNNNNN :biggrin:
> AZ   SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118025
> *Chawp Shop is T&A strip club! :biggrin:
> *


wtf i was stuck at the shop allnight and u guys are getting chichis in your face lucky bastards


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2011, 09:59 AM~20121421
> *wtf i was stuck at the shop allnight and u guys are getting chichis in your face lucky bastards
> *


and they didnt even invite anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 18 2011, 10:05 AM~20121495]








[/quote]
:worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

my contribution :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 10:08 AM~20121513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


floating bitch!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 17 2011, 08:07 PM~20117433
> *Im not sure why it was posted on the other thread.
> *


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20118216
> *That comment deserves a backhand....
> *






 :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 17 2011, 10:41 PM~20118983
> *I just said we went to the strip club???? Fuck we just wanna get some pussy in our face before the weekend to fucktard!  :biggrin:
> *


:werd: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 17 2011, 11:05 PM~20119106
> *ZACK MORRIS AND AC SLATER GOT YOUR BACK RC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 17 2011, 11:35 PM~20119207
> *nice picture.the only hopper in the east valley! who wants some?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 12:28 AM~20119373
> *fuck dude, lately I think i have been paying people to let me powder coat there parts
> *


when does that special end homie :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt what's good homies fine ass friday in full effect is fantastic. Good job fellas :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 18 2011, 05:02 AM~20119954
> *THATS WHY YOUR KEY BOARD KEEPS FUCKING UP! :biggrin:
> *


yup yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20121711
> *Ttt what's good homies fine ass friday in full effect is fantastic. Good job fellas :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 11:08 AM~20121896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are all going to go blind one day and end up killing yourselfs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2011, 09:59 AM~20121421
> *wtf i was stuck at the shop allnight and u guys are getting chichis in your face lucky bastards
> *


 :biggrin: don't worry homie, as soon as we finish a couple of projects, we going back to celebrate and you guys are comming too! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, chevycaprice89, thestrongsurvive

:wave:
what up nelson,,,what up clay!!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Damn art you find all the GOOD pictures :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 11:29 AM~20122041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the bootay!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 18 2011, 11:28 AM~20122034
> *Damn art you find all the GOOD pictures  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 11:32 AM~20122064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20121711
> *Ttt what's good homies fine ass friday in full effect is fantastic. Good job fellas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

got milk!!!!!!!!!!!!!












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 18 2011, 11:10 AM~20121914
> *you guys are all going to go blind one day and end up killing yourselfs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 11:51 AM~20122170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 11:12 AM~20121927
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 11:49 AM~20122159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im sorry, she must suffer from "noassatall" :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

5000 posts!!!!!!!!




AZ SIDE TO THE MUT&$%^N TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 11:56 AM~20122193
> *im sorry, she must suffer from "noassatall" :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 11:56 AM~20122197
> *5000 posts!!!!!!!!
> 
> damn seems like yesterday when somebody was telling me i wasnt gonna make it on here...... aint that about a bitch!
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 11:59 AM~20122212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet you guys all have hairy palms by now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 18 2011, 11:57 AM~20122203
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


noassatall

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 18 2011, 12:00 PM~20122219
> *bet you guys all have hairy palms by now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmmfao what we do on our own time is our business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk homie i take it out on the lady!!!! :boink: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Teamblowme602, Lunas64, ART LOKS

:h5:
WHAT UP TATA !!!!
WHAT UP FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 12:03 PM~20122239
> *lmmfao  what we do on our own time is our business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    jk homie  i take it out on the lady!!!! :boink:  :naughty:
> *


ok ok one hand is hairy instead of both :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 18 2011, 12:09 PM~20122274
> *ok ok one hand is hairy instead of both :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 18 2011, 12:09 PM~20122274
> *ok ok one hand is hairy instead of both :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WENT BY MILL AVE LAST NIGHT, AND I WAS LOCKED UP IN THE BACK AND SLAMMED IN THE FRONT,,2 BIKE COPS CAME UP ON MY RIGHT,, DIDT SEE EM, ALL OF A SUDDEN THEY STOPPED AND ONE STARTED DOIN HIS ARM LIKE UP AND DOWN,,(LIKE TO HIT THE SWITCHES),,,LMAO,,,SO I DID,,,,,AND HE STARTED LAFFING AND YELLD NO,,,TURN YOUR MUSIC DOWN.... BUT NICE TRUCK.... THAT SHIT WAS HELLA FUNNY!!!!!!

DUMBFUCK HITTIN SWITCHES ON DA POLICE!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


quote=just_a-doodz,Mar 17 2011, 06:17 AM~20112167]Here you go big homie!!

Eso is too busy to handle a light weight project like that so I sacrificed 4 mins of my time.

Pros:

'06 frame swap.

Trus.

Took off dem fuckin' doe handles...Makes dem hoes be like:

"Is dat a foe doe nikka?"

"Naww..That be a coupe bitch..we ridin"!!"








[/quote]


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> quote=just_a-doodz,Mar 17 2011, 06:17 AM~20112167]Here you go big homie!!
> 
> Eso is too busy to handle a light weight project like that so I sacrificed 4 mins of my time.
> ...


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20122370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Bitches To The End !!!

The doctor, after an examination, sighed and said, 'I've got some bad news. You have cancer, and you'd best put your affairs in order.'
The woman was shocked, but managed to compose herself and walk into the waiting room where her daughter had been waiting.
'Well, daughter, we women celebrate when things are good, and we celebrate when things don't go so well. In this case, things aren't well. I have cancer. So, let's head to the club and have a martini.'
After 3 or 4 martinis, the two were feeling a little less somber. There were some laughs and more martinis.
They were eventually approached by some of the woman's old friends, who were curious as to what the two were celebrating. The woman told her friends they were drinking to her impending end, 'I've been diagnosed with AIDS.'
The friends were aghast, gave the woman their condolences and beat a hasty retreat.
After the friends left, the woman's daughter leaned over and whispered, 'Momma, I thought you said you were dying of cancer, and you just told your friends you were dying of AIDS! Why did you do that?'
'Because I don't want any of those bitches sleeping with your father after I'm gone.'

And THAT, my friends, is what is called, 'Putting Your Affairs In Order .'


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Potty Mouthed

Little Johnny was the most "potty-mouthed" kid in school, looking for every chance to offer a "new " word for the rest of the kids to take home. So naturally when the teacher started a new vocabulary exercise for the class it went like this:
"OK class" "I'll give you a letter and you give me a word that starts with that letter."
"Alright then, the first letter is A"
Little Johnny wanted to go first, but had finally gotten it into his head that the teacher wanted everyone to raise their to be called on before speaking, so he was in there with his hand flailing around in the air with the rest of the class.
The teacher looked around the room to pick one of the students and knew she had better not pick Johnny...after all she knew what word she would likely get and it would probably be dirty, so she called on little Mary who sat in front of Johnny.
"Mary" said the teacher. As Mary stood up little Johnny whispered to her "Say asshole, Mary, say asshole." Mary says "Apple" and the teacher says "Thank you, Mary".
"The next letter is B" Hands shoot up, teacher scans the class and picks little Billy, who sits on Johnny's left.
"Say Bastard, Bill, Say Bastard" Billy says "Baseball".
Then the letter is C, and little Amy, on Johnny's right.
"Say cock, Amy, say cock". On and on went the exercise and the teacher was running out of choices and would soon HAVE to pick little Johnny.
She had heard him whispering to the class with each letter "Dildo", "Epididymis", "Fuck", "Gynecology", and so on.
26 students, 26 letters, she had finally come to end and had to call on Johnny. "And the last letter is Z, and Johnny is the only student left who has not given an answer, so Johnny your letter is Z".
Johnny was befuddled. Z? What word started with Z in his lexicon of dirty words. Z? Johnny stood up and said "uh, Z-z-z-Zebra?"
"Very good" said the teacher feeling triumphant that she had gotten an answer that did not create a problem.
"Yeah", said Johnny " A big fuckin' Zebra with wide-ass black and white stripes!"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Tor

A teacher asked her class to name things that ended with 'tor' that ate things.

The first little boy said, "Alligator."
"Very good James, that's a big word."

The second boy said, "Predator."
"Yes, that's another big word Alan. Very well done."

Little Johnny says, "Vibrator."

After nearly falling off her chair, she says, "That is a big word Johnny, but it doesn't eat anything."

"Well my sister has one and she says it eats fucking batteries like there's no tomorrow!"


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 08:48 AM~20121330
> *SLOW DOWN HOMIE,  KEEP LOOKING AT THE PICS... ONE THING IS YOUR IN A WHEELS CHAIR BUT ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT THING THAT YOUR IN A WHEELCHAIR AND A ***
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ROLL-AIDS?????..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 01:26 PM~20122693
> *ROLL-AIDS?????..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> quote=just_a-doodz,Mar 17 2011, 06:17 AM~20112167]Here you go big homie!!
> 
> Eso is too busy to handle a light weight project like that so I sacrificed 4 mins of my time.
> ...


[/quote]

Now you just open the fucking door for Justin to start posting his bullshit......... :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 12:27 PM~20122701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKEN ART.....SUP HOMIE!!???/.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 01:32 PM~20122736
> *FUCKEN ART.....SUP HOMIE!!???/.......
> *


cold chillin here at work,,,,,, workin on some qoutes,,, n u homie whats da good word???


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

This is for you ART LOKS, to add to your collection:

One day little Johnny ran up to his Pa and asked "Hey, Pa, how come when the chicken died, it laid on it's back with it's legs in the air?" 

Pa, thinking fast, answered "Well, son, you see it did that so it'd be easy for God to reach down and take the chicken by the legs and haul him on up to heaven." 

Later that week, when Pa came back from a trip to the feed store, little Johnny ran up to him. "Pa! Pa! Ma almost died today!" exclaimed little Johnny. 

"Slow down, son, and tell me what happened." said Pa. 

"Well, I was going upstairs to get my baseball glove, and when I walked past your room, Ma was on her back with her legs in the air, just like the chicken! She was yelling 'Oh, I'm coming! I'm coming!' and if it hadn't been for Uncle Steve holding her down, we'd a lost her for sure!"


:biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 01:37 PM~20122770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *THAT WOULD BE NICE TO COME HOME & SEE AFTER A LONG DAY AT WORK.* :boink:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2011, 01:39 PM~20122783
> *This is for you ART LOKS, to add to your collection:
> 
> One day little Johnny ran up to his Pa and asked "Hey, Pa, how come when the chicken died, it laid on it's back with it's legs in the air?"
> ...


 :roflmao: 


this jewish kid went and asked his dad to borrow 20 bucks,
his dad replied " 10 bucks!!! what do you need to borrow 5 bucks for!!!!"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2011, 01:39 PM~20122783
> *This is for you ART LOKS, to add to your collection:
> 
> One day little Johnny ran up to his Pa and asked "Hey, Pa, how come when the chicken died, it laid on it's back with it's legs in the air?"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 12:38 PM~20122778
> *cold chillin here at work,,,,,, workin on some qoutes,,, n u homie whats da good word???
> *



THE WORD IS MY LAPTOP IS UP AND RUNNING.....IM READY FOR THE WEEKEND!!....YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND.....I KNOW SLIN JEN IS READY FOR ANY END........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 18 2011, 01:46 PM~20122820
> *:roflmao:
> this jewish kid went and asked his dad to borrow 20 bucks,
> his dad replied " 10 bucks!!! what do you need to borrow 5 bucks for!!!!"
> *


aint that the truth ruth! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20122836
> *THE WORD IS MY LAPTOP IS UP AND RUNNING.....IM READY FOR THE WEEKEND!!....YOU READY FOR THE WEEKEND.....I KNOW SLIN JEN IS READY FOR ANY END........ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ur keys are gettin stuck,,,, laptops workin good huh,,,, like how big bens gets stuck :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 12:49 PM~20122845
> *ur keys are gettin stuck,,,, laptops workin good huh,,,, like how big bens gets stuck :fool2:
> *



NAWW...MY KEYS DONT GET STUCK.....I AIM THE OTHER WAY......... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 18 2011, 07:06 AM~20120386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 18 2011, 01:45 PM~20122818
> *:wow: THAT WOULD BE NICE TO COME HOME & SEE AFTER A LONG DAY AT WORK.  :boink:
> *


fixed
damn.. that bitch has the same ass as my wifey


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 18 2011, 12:46 PM~20122820
> *:roflmao:
> this jewish kid went and asked his dad to borrow 20 bucks,
> his dad replied " 10 bucks!!! what do you need to borrow 5 bucks for!!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 18 2011, 01:06 PM~20122922
> *i am    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  lucky


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

FUNNY SHIT ART LOKS!! Makes my day at my job go by faster its a boring as job!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> fixed
> damn.. that bitch has the same ass as my wifey
> 
> PROVE IT... :0 :0 :0 ....PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> > fixed
> > damn.. that bitch has the same ass as my wifey
> >
> > PROVE IT... :0 :0 :0 ....PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 18 2011, 02:22 PM~20123041
> *FUNNY SHIT ART LOKS!! Makes my day at my job go by faster its a boring as job!
> *


:werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 18 2011, 02:29 PM~20123086
> *K.. it'll have to be tonite or tomoro cuz she @ work
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:34 AM~20121230
> *HEY CALM DOWN LIL BEN....I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR A WHILE CUZ IM HAVING PROBS WITH MY LAPTOP...GETTING IT FIXED IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MESSING WITH SLIM BEN........I HANG HANG WITH SLIM BEN, HE'S REALLY NO COMPITITION......BUT KEEP YOUR PANTIES ON......WHEN I GET MY LAPTOP UP AND RUNNING PROPERLY, IM GONNA MAKE SLIM BEN CRY......LOL!!...AND YES, I HAVE A GREAT SENCE OF HUMOR......
> *


LOL oooh oohhh DJ midnite is coming for you Big Ben. this is going to get good again. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 18 2011, 01:29 PM~20123086
> *K.. it'll have to be tonite or tomoro cuz she @ work
> *



I CALL <span style=\'color:red\'>"IF"</span> SHE LOVES YOU, SHE SEND EM VIA THE FONE.......


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:42 AM~20121285
> *I GOT YOUR NIGHT BRIGHT MENSO....AND WHEN I PUT IT IN YOUR ASS, IM GONNA MAKE YOUR EYES GLOW.......... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ............ :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Mar 15 2011, 06:06 PM~20099830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 01:37 PM~20122770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH YEAH!!! :naughty: I WOULD SHOOT "BABY BATTER" ALL OVER THAT JIGGLY ASS!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this is 4 u MANDOS69C/10


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20123190
> *this is 4 u MANDOS69C/10
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK HIM.....I CALL FIRST!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 02:53 PM~20123221
> *FUCK HIM.....I CALL FIRST!!!!!
> *










lolololololololol :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

Now you just open the fucking door for Justin to start posting his bullshit......... :wow:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Now you just open the fucking door for Justin to start posting his bullshit......... :wow:
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, TopDogg, El Azteca 85 Buick, 1RIDE, unity prospect, FOOLISH ONE



WE GOT A VISITOR........... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 03:45 PM~20123561
> *D.J. Midnite, TopDogg, El Azteca 85 Buick, 1RIDE, unity prospect, FOOLISH ONE
> 
> 
> ...


he musta heard bout ur rollaids!??


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 02:52 PM~20123601
> *he musta heard bout ur rollaids!??
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 12:57 PM~20122513
> *WENT BY MILL AVE LAST NIGHT, AND I WAS LOCKED UP IN THE BACK AND SLAMMED IN THE FRONT,,2 BIKE COPS CAME UP ON MY RIGHT,, DIDT SEE EM, ALL OF A SUDDEN THEY STOPPED AND ONE STARTED DOIN HIS ARM LIKE UP AND DOWN,,(LIKE TO HIT THE SWITCHES),,,LMAO,,,SO I DID,,,,,AND HE STARTED LAFFING AND YELLD  NO,,,TURN YOUR MUSIC DOWN.... BUT NICE TRUCK.... THAT SHIT WAS HELLA FUNNY!!!!!!
> 
> DUMBFUCK HITTIN SWITCHES ON DA POLICE!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Mar 18 2011, 09:11 AM~20121061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe cuz you dont answer your phone


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 18 2011, 04:40 PM~20123842
> *nice :biggrin:
> 
> maybe cuz you dont answer your phone
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well it looks like that time again............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ ................ ............... .......................... ..... ... .. ......................... ... ... .... .. .. .. .. .. .. . ................................. ....... ... .









































wait for it................................






























:fool2:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 05:55 PM~20124300
> *well it looks like that time again............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................  ................ ............... .......................... ..... ... .. ......................... ... ... .... .. .. .. .. .. .. . ................................. ....... ... .
> wait for it................................
> :fool2:
> ...


jesus, look at thoes monster arms :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 10:29 PM~20118912
> *you piece of shit chucky, you deserve to get backhanded. All this talk about getting rid of all the shop groupies and hang a round's, and you tell every one(or let every one think its now a strip club. Im going to kiiiiiiiiiiiil you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Who r this people u talking about foo who r the groupies


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 06:26 PM~20124491
> *jesus, look at thoes monster arms :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


dont like u know u'd hit that :biggrin: i know i would :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 18 2011, 07:48 PM~20125129
> *dont like u know u'd hit that  :biggrin:  i know i would :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro, girls that over eat and dont work out. Are not attractive to me...trust me i like girls with some meat on them, but when there arms are bigger than there head, i draw the line


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 18 2011, 07:41 PM~20125070
> *Who r this people u talking about foo who r the groupies
> *


if you don't work there, and your there more than once a week...Or if you dont have a car or parts there being worked on, and you spend more than 2 hours there in a single day.....

thats my definition


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: What's up az side what's good


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 PM~20125609
> *if you don't work there, and your there more than once a week, YOU MIGHT BE A MEXICAN...Or if you dont have a car or parts there being worked on, and you spend more than 2 hours there in a single day DRINKING BEERS CON CARNE ASADA, YOU MIGHT A MEXICAN.....
> 
> thats my definition
> *




SORRY HOMIE.........FIXED!!!!...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 09:24 PM~20125800
> *SORRY HOMIE.........FIXED!!!!...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 08:51 PM~20125609
> *if you don't work there, and your there more than once a week...Or if you dont have a car or parts there being worked on, and you spend more than 2 hours there in a single day.....
> 
> thats my definition
> *


then i must be a groupie huh...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ***!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20125587
> *sorry bro, girls that over eat and dont work out. Are not attractive to me...trust me i like girls with some meat on them, but when there arms are bigger than there head, i draw the line
> *


cause you know they might kick your ass!!!!


----------



## ashleyelmwood (Feb 24, 2011)

where can i get a car lifted in mesa


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 18 2011, 11:30 PM~20126629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ashleyelmwood_@Mar 18 2011, 11:36 PM~20126662
> *where can i get a car lifted in mesa
> *


most tire shops and oil change places can lift your car


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 19 2011, 12:45 AM~20126910
> *most tire shops and oil change places can lift your car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i got a pep boys coupon :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 19 2011, 12:46 AM~20126916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i got a pep boys coupon :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20126639
> *cause you know i  might lick your ass!!!!
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 01:00 AM~20126946
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


damn if thats the case....























ben call me


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 19 2011, 12:04 AM~20126957
> *damn if thats the case....
> ben call me
> *




HE WONT....HE'S SCUUURRRDDD.............OR TO BUSY LICKING SOMEONE ASS ALREADY.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 19 2011, 01:04 AM~20126957
> *damn if thats the case....
> ben call me
> *


***** you know i got game foo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 01:06 AM~20126964
> *HE WONT....HE'S SCUUURRRDDD.............OR TO BUSY LICKING SOMEONE ASS ALREADY.......
> *


your lady's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

how was t&a last night chucky


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda pepe!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ashleyelmwood_@Mar 18 2011, 11:36 PM~20126662
> *where can i get a car lifted in mesa
> *


did you get my message


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup joe?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 01:32 AM~20127006
> *how was t&a last night chucky
> *


I was just informed I should say we never went.... but off the record... I had a great time... spent forty bucks and got shit load of dances...


But end of the night I got a lapdance for the road, that girl stunk... ruined my night, had to wash my shirt then lit that thing on fire... besides that it was cool :


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 19 2011, 01:33 AM~20127009
> *did you get my message
> *


captain


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 01:57 PM~20122880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2011, 01:44 AM~20127023
> *I was just informed I should say we never went.... but off the record... I had a great time... spent forty bucks and got shit load of dances...
> But end of the night I got a lapdance for the road, that girl stunk... ruined my night, had to wash my shirt then lit that thing on fire... besides that it was cool :
> *


 :barf: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

beer thirty


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 12:31 AM~20127005
> *your lady's :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I DONT HAVE ONE MENSO......ME AND MY BROTHERS SHARE YOURS.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 07:47 AM~20127599
> *I DONT HAVE ONE MENSO......ME AND MY BROTHERS SHARE YOURS.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry she dont like guys with hot rods!!!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 19 2011, 05:24 AM~20127235
> *beer thirty
> *


what you doing up so early?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up ruben, how you been homie?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 07:12 AM~20127683
> *sorry she dont like guys with hot rods!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT TELL......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup ben sup mike


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 09:13 AM~20127689
> *whats up ruben, how you been homie?
> *


:wave: just at work homie.. Like a squirrel trying to get a nut :naughty:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 18 2011, 08:11 AM~20121061
> *New Bomba in the Phx Az Chapter!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 19 2011, 07:36 AM~20127774
> *Sup ben sup mike
> *



What's up roger??? :wave:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 01:33 AM~20127008
> *que onda pepe!!!!
> *



Nada aqui nomas compa ben listo pa la banda


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 19 2011, 09:49 AM~20128134
> *What's up roger??? :wave:
> *



Wat up chuck


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 19 2011, 09:48 AM~20128128
> *Beautiful :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Always a great show!!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


Last years show.......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sup az?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13+Mar 18 2011, 02:29 PM~20123086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok here it is... 

















wait for it....... 



















wait for it......... 






























andd......... 












HELL NO AM I PUTTING A PIC OF MY WIFES NALGAS ON HERE,
IT'LL GET PASSED AROUND LIKE A BLUNT AT A BARBECUE..

SORRY HOMIES... but she really does have a ass like that chicks though..

but in good faith I'll give u this scrapas ass


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20125587
> *sorry bro, girls that over eat and dont work out. Are not attractive to me...trust me i like girls with some meat on them, but when there arms are bigger than there head, i draw the line
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 19 2011, 01:25 PM~20129726
> *ok here it is...
> wait for it.......
> wait for it.........
> ...




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 02:55 PM~20130151
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



THATS GOOD THAT YOU DIDNT HOMIE.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good midnight what's good az


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 19 2011, 03:01 PM~20130186
> *What's good midnight what's good az
> *



SAME OL' :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink: DIFFERENT GIRL.......


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 17 2011, 06:22 AM~20112182
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Sold, Sold, Sold, Sold, :biggrin: you'll be seeing it in West Phoenix everyday the homie bought it. New daily driver


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 04:10 PM~20130233
> *SAME OL'  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  DIFFERENT GIRL.......
> *


Orale that's what's up you going to the show tomorrow


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 19 2011, 03:13 PM~20130254
> *Orale that's what's up you going to the show tomorrow
> *



WITH OUT ME, THERE IS NO SHOW................. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 04:28 PM~20130320
> *WITH OUT ME, THERE IS NO SHOW................. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Orale your gonna dj the show


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 19 2011, 03:30 PM~20130332
> *Orale your gonna dj the show
> *



OF CORSE..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0.......AS BEN WOULD SAY...."DJ MAG-LITE IN DA MUTHA FUCKEN HOUSE!!!!!"..........


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 04:32 PM~20130338
> *OF CORSE..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0.......AS BEN WOULD SAY...."DJ MAG-LITE IN DA MUTHA FUCKEN HOUSE!!!!!"..........
> *


Hell yeah homie its gonna be good times and good music


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 'SUP AZ SIDE!! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10, smiley602, NEW VISION C.C


Sup My Bruthas?? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 19 2011, 05:01 PM~20130451
> *Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10, smiley602, NEW VISION C.C
> Sup My Bruthas?? :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: QUE PASA SENOR MOON!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

We still at fuegos and getting tip-si


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Mar 19 2011, 09:49 AM~20128134
> *What's up roger??? :wave:
> *


whats up chuck


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 19 2011, 07:25 PM~20131204
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

What's up AZ.. :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 18 2011, 02:41 PM~20123152
> *I CALL <span style=\'color:red\'>"IF"</span> SHE LOVES YOU, SHE SEND EM VIA THE FONE.......
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 19 2011, 09:00 PM~20131786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2011, 08:45 AM~20127813
> *:wave: just at work homie..  Like a squirrel trying to get a nut :naughty:
> *




jajajaja az side has alot of nuts if you want them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Mar 19 2011, 11:48 AM~20128827
> *Nada aqui nomas compa ben listo pa la banda
> *



simon que si!!!!


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

WHAT UP BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 03:58 PM~20130162
> *THATS GOOD THAT YOU DIDNT HOMIE.....
> *


i know huh, cause that pic wouldve been on every torta tuesday!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 04:32 PM~20130338
> *OF CORSE..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0.......AS BEN WOULD SAY...."DJ MAG-LITE IN DA MUTHA FUCKEN HOUSE!!!!!"..........
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 19 2011, 05:23 PM~20130566
> *We still at fuegos and getting tip-si
> *


orale no invite??? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Mar 19 2011, 09:11 PM~20131865
> *WHAT UP BEN
> *


whats up jake???? do you remember the blue car i had?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 19 2011, 08:36 AM~20127774
> *Sup ben sup mike
> *


whats up rojelio???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 09:16 PM~20131917
> *whats up rojelio???
> *


I just chilling


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup Homies been a min since ive been on been Busy Working Spring Training, N when not working Been getting sum cold ones down.


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hey ben u pasted rite by there bro u should have got out por una clela carnal


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Duz any body have the chrome molding for a 81 to 87 regal for sale or knws any were I can get them for a good price thanks AS side jente


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 19 2011, 09:19 PM~20131938
> *I just chilling
> *


orale thats ku loko......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 19 2011, 09:28 PM~20131996
> *Wazzup Homies been a min since ive been on been Busy Working Spring Training, N when not working Been getting sum cold ones down.
> *


thats good homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 19 2011, 10:09 PM~20132227
> *Hey ben u pasted rite by there bro u should have got out por una clela carnal
> *



estaba trabajando loko... cant drink on the job!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 11:28 PM~20132629
> *estaba trabajando loko... cant drink on the job!!!!!!!!
> *


Tu trabajano canal orale bro por eso va a yover ....lol.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 19 2011, 11:52 PM~20132756
> *Tu trabajano canal orale bro por eso va a yover ....lol.......
> *


jajajaja i know huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CHEVYMAN480, que onda homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

goodnight az!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

a lil something something!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

hope to see everyone out at are show today


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20132629
> *estaba trabajando loko... cant drink on the job!!!!!!!!....its hard to swallow two things at once....besides...beer and man milk dont go good together...
> *






GOOD MORNING BEN!!!!!!....SEE ALL OF "YOU" AT THE SHOW LATERS....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 20 2011, 04:03 AM~20133219
> *
> 
> 
> ...




IM ON MY WAY.......


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 20 2011, 05:03 AM~20133219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


On my way my boy just told me its NOT AT GRAND PA's PIZZA ITS ON INDIAN SCHOOL NOT THOMAS!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Mar 19 2011, 08:36 AM~20127774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DAT :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 20 2011, 05:03 AM~20133219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn N I gots to work today


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WHERE THE FUCK EVERONE AT!!!???????!!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

good show out there today. It was nice meeting some of you folks I only know on LIL.. :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Rudy "Brown Velvet" thanks representing IDENTITY and trying to eat those jalepeno. Your ass will be on fire tonight but good try. :burn:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Brown Velvet


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Goodtimes at the New Image Car Show and hanging with the Fellas. What up Smiley :wave:









Big Mando, Me, Bobby, Luna, Art, And Mike


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 20 2011, 05:52 PM~20136936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE We see some of the same faces for our wing challenge its going to be a another good time homies


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 20 2011, 07:27 PM~20137979
> *Goodtimes at the New Image Car Show and hanging with the Fellas. What up Smiley :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


damn wish i could of made it> this spring training got me locked in for this month


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 20 2011, 05:36 PM~20136820
> *good show out there today. It was nice meeting some of you folks I only know on LIL.. :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's a few pic's from the New Image Show!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138744
> *Here's a few pic's from the New Image Show!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Had great time at the show lots of laughs and always good bringing home 1st place.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: JUST IN  AL LUNA TRADED HIS '64 IMPALA FOR HIS DREAM RIDE!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 20 2011, 09:33 PM~20139204
> *:cheesy: JUST IN  AL LUNA TRADED HIS '64 IMPALA FOR HIS DREAM RIDE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 20 2011, 09:33 PM~20139204
> *:cheesy: JUST IN  AL LUNA TRADED HIS '64 IMPALA FOR HIS DREAM RIDE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 20 2011, 10:33 PM~20139204
> *:cheesy: JUST IN  AL LUNA TRADED HIS '64 IMPALA FOR HIS DREAM RIDE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :cheesy: JUST IN  AL LUNA TRADED HIS '64 IMPALA FOR HIS DREAM RIDE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> > :cheesy: JUST IN  AL LUNA TRADED HIS '64 IMPALA FOR HIS DREAM RIDE!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (7 :fool2: Guests and 1 :ninja: Anonymous Users) 1 Members: Knightstalker


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 20 2011, 06:17 AM~20133316
> *GOOD MORNING BEN!!!!!!....SEE ALL OF "YOU" AT THE SHOW LATERS....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



whats up Dj CrackLite

im real glad you were able to "ROLL" out there today and spin those jams homie... good job bro!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 20 2011, 05:36 PM~20136820
> *good show out there today. It was nice meeting some of you folks I only know on LIL.. :wave:
> *


hey whats going on? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 20 2011, 05:40 PM~20136847
> *Rudy "Brown Velvet" thanks representing IDENTITY  and trying to eat those jalepeno. Your ass will be on fire tonight but good try.  :burn:
> *


this is the shit thats gonna come out his ass.............













wait for it..............

















wait for it............



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138744
> *Here's a few pic's from the New Image Show!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt see you there hector!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 12:33 AM~20140306
> *this is the shit thats gonna come out his ass.............
> wait for it..............
> wait for it............
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 12:34 AM~20140307
> *i didnt see you there hector!!!!
> *


Yeah remember it's familia time for awhile.......
But i sent the crew out there and we got the footage for our next video!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 20 2011, 06:27 PM~20137979
> *Goodtimes at the New Image Car Show and hanging with the Fellas. What up Smiley :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was a good time out there! Good show!  Sorry I screwed up your name! I'll just call you "Fish" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20139204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice meeting you yesterday!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 20 2011, 11:23 PM~20140288
> *whats up Dj CrackLite
> 
> im real glad you were able to "ROLL" out there today and spin those jams homie... good job bro!!!
> ...


'sup Ben! 

x2 good to see DJ Midnight out there doing his thing!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go a few more pic's of the New Image Show!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 20 2011, 07:27 PM~20137979
> *Goodtimes at the New Image Car Show and hanging with the Fellas. What up Smiley :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing your camera had a wide angle lens! lol goodtime yesterday!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 12:33 AM~20140306
> *this is the shit thats gonna come out his ass.............
> wait for it..............
> wait for it............
> ...


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 21 2011, 08:17 AM~20141392
> *'sup Ben!
> 
> x2 good to see DJ Midnight out there doing his thing!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

some hop pics i took


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:30 AM~20141835
> *some hop pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hop pics BIG MANDO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 21 2011, 07:40 AM~20141154
> *
> *


whats up roger?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 21 2011, 08:15 AM~20141372
> *Yeah remember it's familia time for awhile.......
> But i sent the crew out there and we got the footage for our next video!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 21 2011, 08:17 AM~20141392
> *'sup Ben!
> 
> x2 good to see DJ Midnight out there doing his thing!
> *


whats up homie, the cube was looking real good yesterday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:30 AM~20141835
> *some hop pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics mando!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azmobn06, 1983 lincoln whats up homies?


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:43 AM~20141931
> *azmobn06, 1983 lincoln  whats up homies?
> *


Yo what up BIG BEN just checkin out the pics from yesterday it was some good times and nice weather and some crazy gas hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 21 2011, 10:03 AM~20142052
> *Yo what up BIG BEN just checkin out the pics from yesterday it was some good times and nice weather and some crazy gas hoppin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 19 2011, 02:25 PM~20129726
> *ok here it is...
> wait for it.......
> wait for it.........
> ...


damn i bet you had alot of mofos goin :cheesy: 
and still waitin i bet!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 19 2011, 04:32 PM~20130338
> *OF CORSE..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0.......AS BEN WOULD SAY...."DJ MAG-LITE IN DA MUTHA FUCKEN HOUSE!!!!!"..........
> *


awesome show bro!! till n\the next one ****,,, uh i mean no **** :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 19 2011, 05:23 PM~20130566
> *We still at fuegos and getting tip-si
> *


no wonder why you told me to leave,,,next time ur pickin me up fucker!!!  
no hoto! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 19 2011, 11:28 PM~20132629
> *estaba trabajando loko... cant drink on the job!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF QUIT THAT JOB,, I KNOW I JOB ON THE SOUTHSIDE THAT YOU CAN SLURP WHILE YOU WORK,,,PLANTING LAVIOS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 20 2011, 10:26 PM~20139758
> *ridin dirty! :cheesy:
> *


SHIT THAT WHEEL CHAIR WAS MURDERED OUT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 12:33 AM~20140306
> *this is the shit thats gonna come out his ass.............
> wait for it..............
> wait for it............
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Mar 21 2011, 09:36 AM~20141874]








[/quote]
damn mando bad ass shot!!!!
theres a keeper for you frank!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, rene12, johnny topete, HOE81



what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

















wait for it.........................................


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> quote=BigMandoAZ,Mar 21 2011, 09:36 AM~20141874]


damn mando bad ass shot!!!!
theres a keeper for you frank!!!! 
[/quote]

bad ass pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> damn mando bad ass shot!!!!
> theres a keeper for you frank!!!!


bad ass pic 
[/quote]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> Nice hop pics BIG MANDO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks bro  



> nice pics mando!!!!!


thanks homie



> Yo what up BIG BEN just checkin out the pics from yesterday it was some good times and nice weather and some crazy gas hoppin :biggrin:


badass shit right there




> quote=BigMandoAZ,Mar 21 2011, 09:36 AM~20141874]


damn mando bad ass shot!!!!
theres a keeper for you frank!!!! 
[/quote]

thanks homie


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:38 AM~20141892
> *whats up roger?
> *


Sup loko


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:43 AM~20141931
> *azmobn06, 1983 lincoln  whats up homies?
> *


chillin at home enjoying time with my lil one, how you been homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:30 AM~20141835
> *some hop pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: azmobn06, Teamblowme602, Riderz-4-Life

WTF...you working? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 18 2011, 02:55 PM~20123234
> *
> wait for it.............................
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MY NEW PIT BULL.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 AM~20142694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


playa was :cheesy: hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

tax time deals call 602-690-6555


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

these pics are THE OUT THE TRUNK EDITION!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20142829
> *tax time deals call 602-690-6555
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: primer665, PLANJOE, arizonalow-480, hoppers602, Ben'sCustomWheels, unity prospect, chevycaprice89, cutty buddy, MARIO_B
damn its packed in here


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 10:41 AM~20142303
> *WTF QUIT THAT JOB,, I KNOW I JOB ON THE SOUTHSIDE THAT YOU CAN SLURP WHILE YOU WORK,,,PLANTING LAVIOS!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: orale pues~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 21 2011, 11:25 AM~20142585
> *Sup loko
> *



are you working in the rain *****???


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 12:49 PM~20143133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where the rest????   :angry: :angry:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 AM~20142694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHIVO what are you snacking on Pigs feet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben this jesse Phx cc give me a call


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 AM~20142646
> *chillin at home enjoying time with my lil one, how you been homie
> *



tell me about it homie..... im here with my baby right now.... he is real good bro.. he pretty much kicks it like me all day, watch tv eat and shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey homies, can someone email me a regestration form for the Ft. Mcdowwel show? let me know and I'll pm you the email address. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutty buddy_@Mar 21 2011, 01:09 PM~20143265
> *Ben this jesse Phx cc give me a call
> *


pm me your number!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutty buddy_@Mar 21 2011, 01:09 PM~20143265
> *Ben this jesse Phx cc give me a call
> *


whats good jesse


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 AM~20142694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
art was shoving food in his mouth with both hands...... your a pro art!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20142829
> *tax time deals call 602-690-6555
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass frank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 01:11 PM~20143276
> *pm me your number!
> *


just pmed it to ya


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 21 2011, 01:07 PM~20143252
> *where the rest????     :angry:  :angry:
> *


PUT ANOTHER 25 CENT IN :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 21 2011, 01:09 PM~20143269
> *hey homies, can someone email me a regestration form for the Ft. Mcdowwel show?  let me know and I'll pm you the email address.
> Thanks in advance!
> *


Lowrider Enthusiast,
Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.
The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
· 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
· Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
· Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
· Best Motorcycle $200.00
· Best Bike $100.00
You may also register on line at: mega1043.com
Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions
Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 01:13 PM~20143285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> art was shoving food in his mouth with both hands...... your a pro art!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA SABES HOMIE... ALMOST BIT A FINGER TAMBIEN!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 21 2011, 01:08 PM~20143263
> *CHIVO what are you snacking on Pigs feet :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EGGROLL HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS FOR MY HOMIE CLEMENTE!!!!!!!!!

















WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























HER NAME WAS EVETTE,,,,,DAMN AND SHE HAD SOME PRETTY ASS HAZEL EYES!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AL WAS SAY,,,,,,
"NO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND JUAN,,, IN THIS HERE HAND THERS SUPPOSED TO BE ANOTHER BEER"


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:39 PM~20143422
> *AL WAS SAY,,,,,,
> "NO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND JUAN,,, IN THIS HERE HAND THERS SUPPOSED TO BE ANOTHER BEER"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MY RYDER BROTHERS HAD TO SETTLE FOR SOME CHEAP BEER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MY FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IFFI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

just kiddin what you cant see :wow: is in his other hand he got a hot pickle...and somebody asked him to share and that was his response :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

video comin soon!!
:wow: :wow: :wow:


:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:41 PM~20143435
> *MY RYDER BROTHERS HAD TO SETTLE FOR SOME CHEAP BEER!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

Great show fellas!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Mar 21 2011, 02:28 PM~20143710
> *Great show fellas!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:41 PM~20143435
> *MY RYDER BROTHERS HAD TO SETTLE FOR SOME CHEAP BEER!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: HARD TIMES!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:39 PM~20143422
> *AL WAS SAY,,,,,,
> "NO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND JUAN,,, IN THIS HERE HAND THERS SUPPOSED TO BE ANOTHER BEER"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=The_Few_66,Mar 21 2011, 02:28 PM~20143710]Great show fellas!!!








[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 21 2011, 01:15 PM~20143293
> *just pmed it to ya
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:24 PM~20143332
> *PUT ANOTHER 25 CENT IN :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:27 PM~20143356
> *YA SABES HOMIE... ALMOST BIT A FINGER TAMBIEN!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

ART BUCK, BIG BEN, MR. LUNA, BIG MANDO, AND EVERYONE THAT STOPED BY HE DJ BOOTH AND SIAD HI, WHATS UP, HOW IM DOING, THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN AND GET WELL WISHES.... AND EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP TO THE SHOW,.......HAD A GREAT TIME, THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT,......LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING THE NEXT SHOW......SEE YOU GUYS SOON........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:33 PM~20143395
> *THIS IS FOR MY HOMIE CLEMENTE!!!!!!!!!
> WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:angel: she died?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 01:45 PM~20143465
> *just kiddin what you cant see  :wow: is in his other hand he got a hot pickle...and somebody asked him to share and that was his response :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 03:19 PM~20144060
> *ART BUCK, BIG BEN, MR. LUNA, BIG MANDO, AND EVERYONE THAT STOPED BY HE DJ BOOTH AND SIAD HI, WHATS UP, HOW IM DOING, THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN AND GET WELL WISHES.... AND EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP TO THE SHOW,.......HAD A GREAT TIME, THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT,......LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING THE NEXT SHOW......SEE YOU GUYS SOON........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UNITY CC PICNIC!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 03:20 PM~20144066
> *:angel: she died?????
> *


NAW MAN CLEMENTE DIDNT DO NADA TO HER,,,, I MENT SHE HAS SOME PRETTY EYES,,, DAMN DONT BE OFFIN PEOPLE BIG BEN!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 03:19 PM~20144060
> *ART BUCK, BIG BEN, MR. LUNA, BIG MANDO, AND EVERYONE THAT STOPED BY HE DJ BOOTH AND SIAD HI, WHATS UP, HOW IM DOING, THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN AND GET WELL WISHES.... AND EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP TO THE SHOW,.......HAD A GREAT TIME, THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT,......LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING THE NEXT SHOW......SEE YOU GUYS SOON........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD YOUR FEELING BETTER HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Mar 21 2011, 01:33 PM~20143395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: you said "WAS''


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Clemente was like "don't bust don't bust" lol j/k clemente what's good az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 03:38 PM~20144236
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  you said "WAS''
> *


DAMN ALL TEKNICAL AND SHIT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 21 2011, 08:41 AM~20141919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAMN WTFUCK :wow: THEY PUT IN KEYSTONE???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 03:57 PM~20144380
> *DAMN WTFUCK  :wow: THEY PUT IN KEYSTONE???
> 
> 
> ...


theyre white girls they like that all the time!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 21 2011, 03:46 PM~20144289
> *Clemente was like "don't bust don't bust" lol j/k clemente what's good az
> *


or down lil duddy, down!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20142829
> *tax time deals call 602-690-6555
> 
> 
> ...


A short vid of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from yesterday's show  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYSexZOi4eM...be_gdata_player


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 04:07 PM~20144448
> *or down lil duddy, down!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU GUYS ARE WRONG,,,, :wow: 
CLEMENTE JUST LEFT,,, HE DROPPED  OFF HIS COMPUTER SO I CAN FIX IT. :biggrin: 
MO MONEY,,MO MONEY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 21 2011, 04:09 PM~20144458
> *A short vid of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from yesterday's show
> 
> 
> ...


ALLWAYS WOWIN THE CROWD!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20142829
> *tax time deals call 602-690-6555
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, some of those pics look familiar.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 04:12 PM~20144480
> *DAMN YOU GUYS ARE WRONG,,,, :wow:
> CLEMENTE JUST LEFT,,, HE DROPPED   OFF HIS COMPUTER SO I CAN FIX IT. :biggrin:
> MO MONEY,,MO MONEY!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> AL WAS SAY,,,,,,
> "NO YOU DONT UNDERSTAND JUAN,,, IN THIS HERE HAND THERS SUPPOSED TO BE ANOTHER BEER"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> damn i guess he was hungry. Did he miss his lunch break or what. take it easy there tiger. wasn't it a all you can it place?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Yes it was a good time out there! Good show!  Sorry I screwed up your name! I'll just call you "Fish" :biggrin:
> Too funny! :wow:
> Nice meeting you yesterday!
> It was nice meeting you ART now I can start putting names to these LIL post. See you at the next show.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

keep the pics coming


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:03 PM~20144851
> *keep the pics coming
> *


ANOTHER 25 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20144729
> *Hey, some of those pics look familiar.
> *


yeah, mine! :biggrin: lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST THOUGHT I'D POST THIS.....
CUZ ONE THING WE ALL GOT IN COMMON IS THE LOVE FOR LOWRIDING........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:04 PM~20144856
> *ANOTHER 25 CENTS :biggrin:
> *


you motha.... shut yo mouf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:07 PM~20144889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is badass :wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 05:16 PM~20144970
> *This car is badass  :wow:
> *


agreed


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

'Cleanup on aisle 25! We have a husband down!'
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/4securedownload.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />






Husband Down
A husband and wife are shopping when the husband picks up a case of beer and puts it in their cart. 
'What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife. 

'They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans he replies. 

'Put them back, we can't afford them demands the wife, and so they carry on shopping. 
A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket. 'What do you think you're doing?' asks the husband?

'It’s my face cream. It makes me look beautiful,' replies the wife. 

Her husband retorts: 'So does 24 cans of beer and it's half the price.'


He never :wow: knew what hit him. :wow: </span>


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:07 PM~20144889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homie Danny !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:15 PM~20144959
> *you motha.... shut yo mouf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOUNDED LIKE 2 QURTERS TO ME :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Some good pics ART LOKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:20 PM~20144999
> *'Cleanup on aisle 25! We have a husband down!'
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/4securedownload.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:21 PM~20145014
> *SOUNDED LIKE 2 QURTERS TO ME  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice pics art


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 05:16 PM~20144970
> *This car is badass  :wow:
> *


YES IT IS!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 21 2011, 05:22 PM~20145021
> *Some good pics ART LOKS  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE,,,, DIDNT GET TO TAKE ALOT LIKE ALWAYS I FORGOT ONE OF MY BATTERIES!!!

ALOT OF NICE CARS,,,, WAS UR RIDE OUT THERE????


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:10 PM~20144917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JUSTIN AZ I LIKE THE NAME OF THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:25 PM~20145050
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  nice pics art
> *


YA WHATEVER A :wow: YOU AINT GETTIN NO FOTO SHOOT WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels, Justin-Az, el cadillac, GRUMPY36, PLANJOE, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., ART LOKS, impala123, elphoenixquetzal, phxmarlo, Teamblowme602, HOE81, chevycaprice89


full house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:28 PM~20145082
> *YA WHATEVER A  :wow: YOU AINT GETTIN NO FOTO SHOOT WITH ME :biggrin:
> *


lins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 21 2011, 04:09 PM~20144458
> *A short vid of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from yesterday's show
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I missed out but I was over at my friends familys house he passed away yesterday causes uknown still


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20145097
> *Damn I missed out but I was over at my friends familys house he passed away yesterday causes uknown still
> *


sorry to hear that bro!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:29 PM~20145084
> *Ben'sCustomWheels, Justin-Az, el cadillac, GRUMPY36, PLANJOE, PHOENIX PRIME C.C., ART LOKS, impala123, elphoenixquetzal, phxmarlo, Teamblowme602, HOE81, chevycaprice89
> full house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS RAININ FU,,,WHO WANTS TO BE OUT,,, DONT YOU PAY ATTENTION  
WTF BIG BEN COMON NOW,,,, FULLL HOUSE,,,,,, :wow: 
ITS LIKE A TORTA TUESDAY ON A MONDAY BUT UR ASS AINT DOIN SHIT!!!











CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!! :h5:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:20 PM~20144999
> *'Cleanup on aisle 25! We have a husband down!'
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/4securedownload.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:29 PM~20145091
> *lins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YA LINS CHINESE FOOD THATS WHAT I WAS EATIN,,,, YOU STILL THINKIN BOUT THAT EGGROLL PLAYA?? :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20145097
> *Damn I missed out but I was over at my friends familys house he passed away yesterday causes uknown still
> *


DAMN HOMIE.....CONDLONECES FOR REALS BRO!
:angel:

I WAS WONDERIN WHERE YOU WERE :wow: 
NO ****!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:31 PM~20145107
> *sorry to hear that bro!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:31 PM~20145108
> *ITS RAININ FU,,,WHO WANTS TO BE OUT,,, DONT YOU PAY ATTENTION
> WTF BIG BEN COMON NOW,,,, FULLL HOUSE,,,,,, :wow:
> ITS LIKE A TORTA TUESDAY ON A MONDAY BUT UR ASS AINT DOIN SHIT!!!
> ...


today is not my turn you ass..... my shift starts a midnight!!!! :angry:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:34 PM~20145128
> *DAMN HOMIE.....CONDLONECES FOR REALS BRO!
> :angel:
> 
> ...


Thanks I was going to head over there in my ride but they called me I was shocked cause it was out of the blue.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:33 PM~20145119
> *YA LINS CHINESE FOOD THATS WHAT I WAS EATIN,,,, YOU STILL THINKIN BOUT THAT EGGROLL PLAYA?? :cheesy:
> *


yesterday??? your addicted huh.... its not the eggroll its the tortas that were in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NEW IMAGE CC threw another good show! I had a good time yesterday.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20145168
> *yesterday???  your addicted huh....  its not the eggroll its the tortas that were in there!!!!!!!!
> *


ey guey I texted you saturday


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20145180
> *NEW IMAGE CC threw another good show! I had a good time yesterday.
> *


whats up Jen?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20145168
> *yesterday???  your addicted huh....  its not the eggroll its the tortas that were in there!!!!!!!!
> *


NAW MAN THE ONE OVER THERE AT THE SHOW.....

BUT THE TORTAS








TOO :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:45 PM~20145243
> *:wow:
> NAW MAN THE ONE OVER THERE AT THE SHOW.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20145097
> *Damn I missed out but I was over at my friends familys house he passed away yesterday causes uknown still
> *


I missed out also was on way out the door and had a sutuation come up.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20145184
> *ey guey I texted you saturday
> *


did you ever get those door poppers?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20145168
> *yesterday???  your addicted huh....  its not the eggroll its the tortas that were in there!!!!!!!!
> *


sounds like a oriental massage parlor. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20145225
> *whats up Jen?
> *


X2


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 05:47 PM~20145257
> *did you ever get those door poppers?
> *


Thats what I texed BIG BEN for saturday


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 PM~20145287
> *Thats what I texed BIG BEN for saturday
> *


YA IF YOU AINT KENTUCKY FRIED :wow: CHICKEN IT HE AINT :buttkick: KICKEN IT,,, HE BE BULLSHITTIN!!  

NO TEXT NO ANSWER,,,,, THROW YOUR FONE IN DA TRASH BIG BEN,,, OR JUST OVER PAY IT LIKE UR CABLE A! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:54 PM~20145309
> *YA IF YOU AINT KENTUCKY FRIED :wow:  CHICKEN IT HE AINT :buttkick: KICKEN IT,,, HE BE BULLSHITTIN!!
> 
> NO TEXT NO ANSWER,,,,, THROW YOUR FONE IN DA TRASH BIG BEN,,, OR JUST OVER PAY IT LIKE UR CABLE A! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SICK PIC'S ART LOKS LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THATS A PLUS FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 06:07 PM~20145398
> *SICK PIC'S ART LOKS LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THATS A PLUS FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!
> *


YA WAS NICE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Mar 21 2011, 12:04 PM~20142839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: ...I'm not changing my Avatar!!!!


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Whats up AZ side!! Old School Show this weekend. Going to be a good one. All spaces are covered and have electrical outlets. Even if it does get warm that day the walkways will be covered as well. 

Move starts Friday from 5pm to 8pm. All cars will be locked in and there will be security overnight. Move in will continue on Saturday from 7AM and will stop at 11AM. NO CARS WILL BE ALLOWED TO ENTER THE SHOW AFTER 11. 

Cant wait to see what club is going to take home the title of Best of the best


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 PM~20145287
> *Thats what I texed BIG BEN for saturday
> *


How do you open the doors now? I got my poppers on Ebay and Javiers Customs installed them on the car. If you buy the Protocol kit its made by Autoloc and even the parts say Autoloc on them.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 06:48 PM~20145764
> *How do you open the doors now? I got my poppers on Ebay and Javiers Customs installed them on the car. If you buy the Protocol kit its made by Autoloc and even the parts say Autoloc on them.
> *


I do it ghetto style leave the window down enogh to put my arm in and open it ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 06:51 PM~20145791
> *I do it ghetto style leave the window down enogh to put my arm in and open it ha ha ha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL Mine was like that to until recently. Anyway, Javiers Customs can install the kit. I think the kit was 79 bucks on Ebay.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 06:54 PM~20145832
> *LOL Mine was like that to until recently. Anyway, Javiers Customs can install the kit. I think the kit was 79 bucks on Ebay.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20145850
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: :wow:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Shave-Door-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side im outee!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:02 PM~20145911
> *well az side im outee!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Great pics Art Loks!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146015
> *Great pics Art Loks!
> *


ya bro good times,,, always good choppin IT up with you guys.... 

az side always lookin good!!!!

THANKS AGAIN NEW IMAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:30 AM~20141835
> *some hop pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS MANDO


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

THANKS TO NEW IMAGE CC FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Mar 21 2011, 07:24 PM~20146103
> *NICE PICS MANDO
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice pics posted of the New Image show...looks like I missed a good one


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Mar 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20145225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to host a online car show on bigmandoaz.com. Judging will be by voting. people can go on the site and vote for your ride. If I do a online show how many people would enter? It would be for free and fun and 3 best overall wins. 

1st Place Best of Show
2nd Place Best of Show
3rd Place Best of Show

I have not decided on awards yet. Im looking at 1st, 2nd & 3rd place plaques.


shoot me some input! Im looking on starting soon  


BigMando


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:02 PM~20146523
> *I want to host a online car show on bigmandoaz.com. Judging will be by voting. people can go on the site and vote for your ride. If I do a online show how many people would enter? It would be for free and fun and 3 best overall wins.
> 
> 1st Place Best of Show
> ...


WORLDWIDE???? :wow:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

Can I use my photo shoot?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89+Mar 21 2011, 08:06 PM~20146575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can only use one single image and yes you can use any photo you want!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 21 2011, 08:06 PM~20146575
> *WORLDWIDE???? :wow:
> *


Japan gonna put it on lock then if all the cars didnt get hurt by the radiation, typhoon or earthquake.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 08:09 PM~20146601
> *Japan gonna put it on lock then if all the cars didnt get hurt by the radiation, typhoon or earthquake.
> *


id bee dope to see whats out there


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20146623
> *id bee dope to see whats out there
> *


x2


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

the online carshow is going to be photos right ? if yes can I use the photo shoot pics?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry castillo_@Mar 21 2011, 08:13 PM~20146640
> *the online carshow is going to be photos right ? if yes can I use the photo shoot pics?
> *


yes


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 07:02 PM~20146523
> *I want to host a online car show on bigmandoaz.com. Judging will be by voting. people can go on the site and vote for your ride. If I do a online show how many people would enter? It would be for free and fun and 3 best overall wins.
> 
> 1st Place Best of Show
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:27 PM~20146796
> *yes
> *


New rule girls have to be on them!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol j/k i will vote


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Knightstalker, gentephx, BigMandoAZ, Identity Original, mike(p), PLANJOE, 4_ever_green, D.J. Midnite, Az_Chicano_1, BELAIR52



Packed house... :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 21 2011, 08:05 PM~20147169
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Knightstalker, gentephx, BigMandoAZ, Identity Original, mike(p), PLANJOE, 4_ever_green, D.J. Midnite, Az_Chicano_1, BELAIR52
> Packed house... :wave:
> *



SUP HOMIE????!!!!!...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 PM~20145287
> *Thats what I texed BIG BEN for saturday
> *


no text is needed you just got to come down with the money cause i already gave you the price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:54 PM~20145309
> *YA IF YOU AINT KENTUCKY FRIED :wow:  CHICKEN IT HE AINT :buttkick: KICKEN IT,,, HE BE BULLSHITTIN!!
> 
> NO TEXT NO ANSWER,,,,, THROW YOUR FONE IN DA TRASH BIG BEN,,, OR JUST OVER PAY IT LIKE UR CABLE A! :biggrin:
> *



i dont bull shit homie, i just have a life too and saturday i was chillin with my kids bro!!!!

sooooooooooooo..........


















wait for it..................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 21 2011, 06:54 PM~20145832
> *LOL Mine was like that to until recently. Anyway, Javiers Customs can install the kit. I think the kit was 79 bucks on Ebay.
> *



there you go bro.... ebay shopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:wave: *What it dew Fellas*


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

MORE PICS OF THE NEW IMAGE SHOW ON.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GOODNIGHT AZ!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20147354
> *i dont bull shit homie, i just have a life too and saturday i was chillin with my kids bro!!!!
> 
> sooooooooooooo..........
> ...


Omg I'm fucking laughing out loud! Best one ever Ben!


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 19 2011, 02:25 PM~20129726
> *ok here it is...
> wait for it.......
> wait for it.........
> ...


that bitch on crutches :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:26 PM~20147403
> *:wave: What it dew Fellas
> *


whats up homie????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 21 2011, 09:45 PM~20147623
> *Omg I'm fucking laughing out loud!  Best one ever Ben!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Dj nitebrite, are you ready for the 3rd


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:10 PM~20147941
> *Dj nitebrite, are you ready for the 3rd
> *




NOPE.......LETTING YOU KNOW NOW IM GONNA BE SICK ON THAT DAY.........


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> NOPE.......LETTING YOU KNOW NOW IM GONNA BE SICK ON THAT DAY.........
> Haa oh oh Big Ben I think DJ nightbright is gonna punish you


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:22 PM~20147354
> *i dont bull shit homie, i just have a life too and saturday i was chillin with my kids bro!!!!
> 
> sooooooooooooo..........
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> > NOPE.......LETTING YOU KNOW NOW IM GONNA BE SICK ON THAT DAY.........
> > Haa oh oh Big Ben I think DJ nightbright is gonna punish you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 21 2011, 08:06 PM~20146575
> *WORLDWIDE???? :wow:
> *


OHHHH SNAP!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 10:28 PM~20148102
> *NOPE.......LETTING YOU KNOW NOW IM GONNA BE SICK ON THAT DAY.........
> *


i'll hook you up with some peniscillin!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 10:41 PM~20148226
> *Haa oh oh Big Ben I think DJ nightbright is gonna punish you
> *



thats cool... next time i see him flipped over, im not gonna help his ass up!!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 11:06 PM~20148458
> *NAWW....HE DOSE A PRETTY GOOD JOB ON HIS OWN DIGGING HIS OWN GRAVE.....SEE WHY I LETT HIM TALK ALL THE CHET HE WANTS.......CAUSE WHEN THE DAY COMES HE GONNA NEED ME, ALL MY "LIGHTS" ARE GONN GO OUT.....HARD TO FIND REPLACEMENT LIGHTS FOR A NIGHT-BRIGHT.........AND THAT RIGHT SLIM!!!??????!!!!......QUE ROLLO!!!!?????!!.........IM JUST KIDDING FU......YOU KNOW I GOT THIS........NO WORRIES HOMIE.......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WAIT FOR IT............. :naughty: 















:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:25 PM~20148561
> *i'll hook you up with some peniscillin!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 10:25 PM~20148561
> *i'll hook you up with some peniscillin!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



IM GOOD HOMER....I ALREADY TOLD YOU I CHOAK ON SMALL BONES....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:26 PM~20148569
> *thats cool... next time i see him flipped over, im not gonna help his ass up!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 10:26 PM~20148569
> *thats cool... next time i see him flipped over, im not gonna help his ass up!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GONNA GO TO HELL FOR THAT ONE......AND IM GONNA GO WITH YOU FOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20146523
> *I want to host a online car show on bigmandoaz.com. Judging will be by voting. people can go on the site and vote for your ride. If I do a online show how many people would enter? It would be for free and fun and 3 best overall wins.
> 
> 1st Place Best of Show
> ...



 Could you vote once for each class


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2011, 10:34 PM~20148618
> *
> 
> 
> ...




IS SOMEBODY A LIL :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: TONIGHT??????.....


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Big Mando's online waiting for big Ben to some pictures. Big Mando you have your lotion and tissue ready? :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 PM~20148612
> *IM GOOD HOMER....I ALREADY TOLD YOU I CHOAK ON SMALL BONES....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 11:36 PM~20148632
> *YOU GONNA GO TO HELL FOR THAT ONE......AND IM GONNA GO WITH YOU FOR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

PLEASE register for the wing challenge. 1ST & 2ND PLACE PRIZE. Tug~O~War BEST CLUB OR GROUP on the rope will get a pizza party at Old Chicago for the Whole Group or Club. Come out and have a good time


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: D.J. Midnite, TopDogg, AZ WAR CHIEF, Ben'sCustomWheels, TREND SETTER, Identity Original, MANDOS69C/10, #1stunna, BigMandoAZ




UH OOOOHHHHHH.....WE GOTS COMPANY.........


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ey ey ey


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 10:42 PM~20148673
> *ey ey ey
> *



QUE QUE QUE........


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148665
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: D.J. Midnite, TopDogg, AZ WAR CHIEF, Ben'sCustomWheels, TREND SETTER, Identity Original, MANDOS69C/10, #1stunna, BigMandoAZ
> UH OOOOHHHHHH.....WE GOTS COMPANY.........
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:26 PM~20148569
> *thats cool... next time i see him flipped over, im not gonna help his ass up!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ey ey ey :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 11:38 PM~20148650
> *Big Mando's online waiting for big Ben to some pictures. Big Mando you have your lotion and tissue ready?  :fool2:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I AM OUT THIS MUTHA MUTHA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 10:43 PM~20148682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OH REALLY???....YOU WANNA LAUGH TOO???.....GAME ON WITH YOU TO NIKKA......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:48 PM~20148712
> *:biggrin:
> *


'SUP BENITO! :wave: READY FOR TORTA TUESDAY?!?!?!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 11:47 PM~20148706
> *OH REALLY???....YOU WANNA LAUGH TOO???.....GAME ON WITH YOU TO NIKKA......
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 21 2011, 11:47 PM~20148706
> *OH REALLY???....YOU WANNA LAUGH TOO???.....GAME ON WITH YOU TO NIKKA......
> *


stop being an angry guy and put your pride down already.................






























wait for it...............................
































wait for it.........................................



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2011, 10:51 PM~20148717
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *



NADA....JUST WAITING TO SEE IF I FUCK UP AND GET BAND....... :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :run: :run: :x: :x: :x: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 10:52 PM~20148723
> *stop being an angry guy and put your pride down already.................
> wait for it...............................
> wait for it.........................................
> ...



    ............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:52 PM~20148723
> *stop being an angry guy and put your pride down already.................
> wait for it...............................
> wait for it.........................................
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 21 2011, 11:33 PM~20148608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let the fest begin, im on vacation! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2011, 11:50 PM~20148715
> *'SUP BENITO! :wave: READY FOR TORTA TUESDAY?!?!?!?
> *


whats up homie??? i stay ready bro!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 21 2011, 11:36 PM~20148633
> *  Could you vote once for each class
> *


its all done by votes. everyone gets one vote per entry. who gets most votes will wins, and so on.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:00 AM~20148762
> * where are them rocky point pics, i know you got some goooood ones!
> let the fest begin, im on vacation!  :biggrin:
> *


I do , I do but they are all titties I know and that you guys have seen around I can't post them. I have a few favorites you'd like too :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:03 AM~20148777
> *I do , I do but they are all titties I know and that you guys have seen around I can't post them. I have a few favorites you'd like too  :biggrin:
> *


fuck posting, email them to me, shit!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 11:03 PM~20148777
> *I do , I do but they are all titties I know and that you guys have seen around I can't post them. I have a few favorites you'd like too  :biggrin:
> *



LITTLE TITTY SAID THE KITTY, BUT THE MILK'S STILL GOOOOOOD........POST EM UP HOMIE!!!!!!.......


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:03 AM~20148777
> *I do , I do but they are all titties I know and that you guys have seen around I can't post them. I have a few favorites you'd like too  :biggrin:
> *


are they the favorites, im thinking of???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148782
> *fuck posting, email them to me, shit!!!!
> *


Alma will kick my ass :twak: :buttkick: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148784
> *LITTLE TITTY SAID THE KITTY, BUT THE MILK'S STILL GOOOOOOD........POST EM UP HOMIE!!!!!!.......
> *


nah, i know which ones she is talking bout. those are G14 CLASSIFIED! but not for me!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148782
> *fuck posting, email them to me, shit!!!!
> *


meeee tooo!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148664
> *PLEASE register for the wing challenge. 1ST & 2ND PLACE PRIZE. Tug~O~War BEST CLUB OR GROUP on the rope will get a pizza party at Old Chicago for the Whole Group or Club. Come out and have a good time
> *


can we get a Roll call


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:07 AM~20148789
> *Alma will kick my ass  :twak:  :buttkick:  hno:
> *


peep and delete~!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148784
> *LITTLE TITTY SAID THE KITTY, BUT THE MILK'S STILL GOOOOOOD........POST EM UP HOMIE!!!!!!.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, azmobn06, Ben'sCustomWheels,* TopDogg*, Identity Original, Knightstalker, 2 83s


settle down everyone, one time rolling thru..............








lol jk whats up Dogg!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az....... party over here.... aint shit over there!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:09 AM~20148803
> *peep and delete~!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:11 AM~20148817
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i aint fucking around...you see me laughing  quit holding out


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:12 AM~20148822
> *i aint fucking around...you see me laughing   quit holding out
> *


when you get them send them to me!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

time for a


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:13 AM~20148827
> *when you get them send them to me!!!!
> *


how much money you got?????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BigMandoAZ, Ben'sCustomWheels, J69RAGTOP69, D.J. Midnite, Identity Original, TREND SETTER, azmobn06, TopDogg, Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:10 AM~20148809
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, azmobn06, Ben'sCustomWheels, TopDogg, Identity Original, Knightstalker, 2 83s
> settle down everyone, one time rolling thru..............
> ...


Is topp dogg holding up the party?? Damn go count some sheep.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:15 AM~20148830
> *how much money you got?????
> *


fourtytwo cents!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:17 AM~20148835
> *Is topp dogg holding up the party?? Damn go count some sheep.
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:17 AM~20148835
> *Is topp dogg holding up the party?? Damn go count some sheep.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:18 AM~20148841
> *fourtytwo cents!!!!
> *


try to make a dollar then! lol jk


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:18 AM~20148842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:18 PM~20148841
> *fourtytwo cents!!!!
> *




SOMEBODY FROM THE SOUTH SIDE MUST OF PUT A STERIO ON LAW-A-WAY FROM YOU HUH?????..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:13 AM~20148827
> *when you get them send them to me!!!!
> *


Being a lesbian has such good advantages......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:19 AM~20148848
> *try to make a dollar then! lol jk
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:20 AM~20148856
> *bad ass video
> *


we should get every single ride phoenix got and roll down central like that on a sunday afternoon


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:21 AM~20148859
> *Being a lesbian has such good advantages......
> *


i know huh! you get all the good table dances :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 11:21 PM~20148859
> *Being a lesbian has such good advantages......
> *



WAIT A MINUTE......YOU'RE A CHICK????....... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:24 AM~20148873
> *WAIT A MINUTE......YOU'RE A CHICK????.......  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


yes she is, and she'll kick your crippled ass too!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:23 AM~20148870
> *i know huh! you get all the good table dances :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


And friends like to show you their boobs. Cuz they "trust you"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:24 AM~20148878
> *And friends like to show you their boobs. Cuz they "trust you"
> *


and friends like to look too, cuz you trust them/me


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:21 AM~20148857
> *SOMEBODY FROM THE SOUTH SIDE MUST OF PUT A STERIO ON LAW-A-WAY FROM YOU HUH?????..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


actually its the donations that all the homies have pitched in to put hydros on your wheelchair!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:24 PM~20148877
> *yes she is, and she'll kick your crippled ass too!
> *



EASY ON THE CRIPPLE NAME CALLING.....I DIDNT KNOW.....I NEVER MET HER..... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, Ben'sCustomWheels, Dat fool Juan, D.J. Midnite, J69RAGTOP69, azmobn06

the corona king


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:24 AM~20148873
> *WAIT A MINUTE......YOU'RE A CHICK????.......  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20148890
> *EASY ON THE CRIPPLE NAME CALLING.....I DIDNT KNOW.....I NEVER MET HER..... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


lol, thought every knew already


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:24 AM~20148873
> *WAIT A MINUTE......YOU'RE A CHICK????.......  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


*BABOSOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:25 PM~20148884
> *actually its the donations that all the homies have pitched in to put hydros on your wheelchair!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THEN YALL BETTER STEP UP YOUR GAME CUZ FRANKS AINT CHEAP.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:24 AM~20148877
> *yes she is, and she'll kick your crippled ass too!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20148896
> *lol, thought every knew already
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20148892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I LIKE GIRLS TOOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20148903
> *BABOSOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FUCK YOU MENSO........ :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148910
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


Identity OG wearing the visor


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20148903
> *BABOSOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FUCK YOU MENSO........ :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148910
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


DJ midnight I wish I could have seen your face when you read that. :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:31 PM~20148915
> *Identity OG wearing the visor
> 
> 
> ...



I DID NOT KNOW DIS............. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 11:27 PM~20148892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SUP CHICA!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148912
> *I LIKE GIRLS TOOO!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


funny shot bro, we were in vegas chillin by the lrm truck. luna, me david and I.O.G. We (guys) were be respectful and not talking about all the torta walking by cus O.G. chillin next to us. THEN SOME GOOD LOOKING HYNAS WALKED BY AND I.O.G. WAS LIKE DAMNNNN LOOK AT THE ASS! Then were like oh hell yeah check it shit, damn!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20148891
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, Ben'sCustomWheels, Dat fool Juan, D.J. Midnite, J69RAGTOP69, azmobn06
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sup Mando!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148912
> *I LIKE GIRLS TOOO!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Big Ben you're a lesbian in a mans body


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:22 AM~20148864
> *we should get every single ride phoenix got and roll down central like that on a sunday afternoon
> *


LETS DO IT BRO!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:35 AM~20148933
> *LETS DO IT BRO!!!!
> *


you didnt say no ****!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 11:31 PM~20148918
> *DJ midnight I wish I could have seen your face when you read that.  :cheesy:
> *



NO YOU DONT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148926
> *SUP CHICA!!!
> *


Hi DJ nightbright I hope you didn't fall off your wheelchair with that news, you know big Ben said he won't help you up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Mar 22 2011, 12:30 AM~20148914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



studdering stanley!!! studdering stanley!!! studdering stanley!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148929
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Mando!
> *


chillin homie, waiting for the pic fest. 38 minutes in and nothing yet


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 21 2011, 11:34 PM~20148931
> *Big Ben you're a lesbian in a mans body
> *



HE'S 20 LESBIANS IN A MANS BODY........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148927
> *funny shot bro, we were in vegas chillin by the lrm truck. luna, me david and I.O.G. We (guys) were be respectful and not talking about all the torta walking by cus O.G. chillin next to us. THEN SOME GOOD LOOKING HYNAS WALKED BY AND I.O.G. WAS LIKE DAMNNNN LOOK AT THE ASS! Then were like oh hell yeah check it shit, damn!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: she's cool like that!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:39 AM~20148951
> *HE'S 20 LESBIANS IN A MANS BODY........ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:36 AM~20148935
> *you didnt say no ****!
> *


lets cruise on central!!!!!! is that better!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:37 AM~20148939
> *
> *


40 minutes after 12 and no pics in my email inbox


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:31 AM~20148915
> *Identity OG wearing the visor
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: wazzup og


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:37 AM~20148939
> *Hi DJ nightbright I hope you didn't fall off your wheelchair with that news, you know big Ben said he won't help you up
> *


:no: :no:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:38 AM~20148947
> *chillin homie, waiting for the pic fest. 38 minutes in and nothing yet
> *


Funny...time for me to go to bed then... :0 

Usually Ben posts @ 12:59AM


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:40 AM~20148957
> *lets cruise on central!!!!!!    is that better!!!
> *


better


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148957
> *lets cruise on central!!!!!!..ill ride bitch..    is that better!!!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148931
> *Big Ben you're a lesbian in a mans body
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yup!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 22 2011, 12:40 AM~20148963
> *Funny...time for me to go to bed then... :0
> 
> Usually Ben posts @ 12:59AM
> *


shit i forgot bout that. i guess its time for another beer


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:41 AM~20148966
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


how do you ride bitch on a one passenger wheelchair tonto!!! you would be the only bitch riding!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:40 PM~20148962
> *:no: :no:
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:41 AM~20148968
> *shit i forgot bout that. i guess its time for another beer
> *


must be nice....im out!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:41 AM~20148968
> *shit i forgot bout that. i guess its time for another beer
> *


 just got a refill of OJ n vodka


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:42 PM~20148969
> *how do you ride bitch on a one passenger wheelchair tonto!!!  you would be the only bitch riding!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ok ben...you got me.....ill play bitch for the night......but when we get home, you gonna suck your bitches cock.....ok??????....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:44 AM~20148976
> *just got a refill of OJ n vodka
> *


oh shit!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:40 AM~20148961
> *:wave: wazzup og
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:44 AM~20148980
> *ok ben...you got me.....ill play bitch for the night......but when we get home, you gonna suck your bitches cock.....ok??????....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


did you buy the batteries for it already and if so shove it up your ass and haul ass douwn the street on your wheelchair!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 21 2011, 11:46 PM~20148987
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:44 AM~20148980
> *ok ben...you got me.....ill play bitch for the night......but when we get home, you gonna suck your bitches cock.....ok??????....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


damn dj what happened at the show eh :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:46 PM~20148991
> *did you buy the batteries for it already and if so shove it up your ass and haul ass douwn the street on your wheelchair!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:47 AM~20149002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT WOOD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:47 PM~20148999
> *damn dj what happened at the show eh :biggrin:
> *



HAD A GOOD FUCKEN TIME!!!!!....AINT THAT RIGHT BEN??....SEE, BEN AND I WE KU LIKE THAT...WE CAN TALK SHIT AND LAUGH ABOUT IT....UNLIKE SOME FOLKS WHO GET THIER PANTIES IN A BUNCH.......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:50 AM~20149019
> *HAD A GOOD FUCKEN TIME!!!!!....AINT THAT RIGHT BEN??....SEE, BEN AND I WE KU LIKE THAT...WE CAN TALK SHIT AND LAUGH ABOUT IT....UNLIKE SOME FOLKS WHO GET THIER PANTIES IN A BUNCH.......
> *


yes sir!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:50 AM~20149019
> *HAD A GOOD FUCKEN TIME!!!!!....AINT THAT RIGHT BEN??....SEE, BEN AND I WE KU LIKE THAT...WE CAN TALK SHIT AND LAUGH ABOUT IT....UNLIKE SOME FOLKS WHO GET THIER PANTIES IN A BUNCH.......
> *


BENS BUSY OOOOW WEEEEEEE


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:50 PM~20149027
> *yes sir!!!!!
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: ...NO ****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:52 AM~20149034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:51 PM~20149032
> *BENS BUSY OOOOW WEEEEEEE
> *



YEAH......HE POSTING UP THE TORTAS.....THEY WERE PUT HERE ON THE EARFF FO ME AND YOU...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Identity Original, BigMandoAZ, D.J. Midnite, Ben'sCustomWheels, TREND SETTER, AZ WAR CHIEF, El Azteca 85 Buick, 4_ever_green. Full house :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

for my homie mandoc/10


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:53 AM~20149043
> *YEAH......HE POSTING UP THE TORTAS.....THEY WERE PUT HERE ON THE EARFF FO ME AND YOU...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!!!!!!  uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 11:53 PM~20149039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I BET SHE WOULD TAKE IT IN THE CORN AND WOULDNT BITCH ABOUT IT.....WHAT A FUCKEN TROOPER..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:55 AM~20149050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A WHOLE LOT OF ROSIE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:57 AM~20149064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE TWO GUYS OFF LEFT MUST BE GAY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:56 PM~20149063
> *A WHOLE LOT OF ROSIE
> *



A WHOLE LOT IS BETTER THAN NONE.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 21 2011, 11:58 PM~20149070
> *THE TWO GUYS OFF LEFT MUST BE GAY :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM USING MY GAYDAR
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: REALLY???????..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:58 AM~20149073
> *A WHOLE LOT IS BETTER THAN NONE.....
> *


TRU DAT TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM NIGHT DJ MIDNIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:00 AM~20149083
> *TRU DAT TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM NIGHT DJ MIDNIGHT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU CANT BE LEAVING OUT THE NO ****!!!!!!!!......FUCKEN NEWBIES........


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:59 AM~20149081
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: REALLY???????..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:  :dunno: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:03 AM~20149092
> *YOU CANT BE LEAVING OUT THE NO ****!!!!!!!!......FUCKEN NEWBIES........
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:How could i forget No ****


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

for justin!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:03 AM~20149094
> *:dunno:    :dunno:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: ...WHY YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: ???????......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:06 AM~20149108
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: ...WHY YOU  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ???????......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats Fucked up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hey identity family me rudy had a bad day today he's monte colum broke I went to fix and I butsed my rear end coming home so we were stuck like chuck but we got rudys home with the help of clementes truck and he's lil nefew chary so thanks to all my identity family when we need help we will all be there for 1 another when we fall to helps us get back up and I gota say I a proud family and CLUb member of identity ,,,el chevy and fam and that my soap apra


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:06 AM~20149107
> *for justin!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY???....WHERES THE REAST OF HER????....IS SHE INSIDE YOU WITH THE OTHER 20 LESBIANS????.....    .....IM JUST ASKING.......


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:06 AM~20149108
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: ...WHY YOU  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ???????......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cuz I Can :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:08 AM~20149112
> *Thats Fucked up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 01:09 AM~20149114
> *Hey identity family me rudy had a bad day today he's monte colum broke I went to fix and I butsed my rear end coming home so we were stuck like chuck but we got rudys home with the help of clementes truck and he's lil nefew chary so thanks to all my identity family when we need help we will all be there for 1 another when we fall to helps us get back up and I gota say I a proud family and CLUb member of identity ,,,el chevy and fam and that my soap apra
> *


Thats wats up right there homies :thumbsup:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ben bro call me bro when u get a chance carnal simom. U knw wat I have for u ese when u call me back u knw ke no lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:09 AM~20149115
> *REALLY???....WHERES THE REAST OF HER????....IS SHE INSIDE YOU WITH THE OTHER 20 LESBIANS????.....      .....IM JUST ASKING.......
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 01:09 AM~20149114
> *Hey identity family me rudy had a bad day today he's monte colum broke I went to fix and I butsed my rear end coming home so we were stuck like chuck but we got rudys home with the help of clementes truck and he's lil nefew chary so thanks to all my identity family when we need help we will all be there for 1 another when we fall to helps us get back up and I gota say I a proud family and CLUb member of identity ,,,el chevy and fam and that my soap apra
> *


IFFI HOMIE!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:09 AM~20149117
> *Cuz I Can  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RIIIIIIGGGHHHT.....


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:12 AM~20149126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:12 AM~20149126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SAID I WAS JUST ASKING FUCKER.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 12:12 AM~20149125
> *Ben bro call me bro when u get a chance carnal simom. U knw wat I have for u ese when u call me back u knw ke no lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .......... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:14 AM~20149131
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: RIIIIIIGGGHHHT.....
> *


dont make me get out my moms old wheel chair, n put up a wheel chair race :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:18 AM~20149140
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!......... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:18 AM~20149142
> *dont make me get out my moms old wheel chair, n put up a wheel chair race  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ARE YOU BY ANY CHANCE RELATED TO JUSTIN AZ???????......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:20 AM~20149150
> *ARE YOU BY ANY CHANCE RELATED TO JUSTIN AZ???????......
> *


nope


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:20 AM~20149146
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:21 AM~20149152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank god for some heat


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:21 AM~20149155
> *nope
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:23 AM~20149162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naughty ass look :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:23 AM~20149161
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


why


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:25 AM~20149170
> *why
> *



YOU NEED TO GO BACK A FEW PAGES.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:27 AM~20149178
> *YOU NEED TO GO BACK A FEW PAGES.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no time now to much tortas :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:25 AM~20149167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK!!!!!!!!.......MY HARD DRIVE IS GONNA BLOW UP!!!!!... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:27 AM~20149179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MARIHA SCAREY?????........ :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:29 AM~20149187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Mar 22 2011, 12:28 AM~20149182
> *no time now NOT ENOUGH tortas  :biggrin:
> *



FIXED........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:31 AM~20149194
> *FIXED........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:31 AM~20149195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH FUCK ME RUNNING!!!!!.......NO ****......... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:31 AM~20149194
> *FIXED........
> *



there you go fathead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20149200
> *there you go fathead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

there you go!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:38 AM~20149212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH JESUS AND BABY JESUS!!!!!!.... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:........THATS IT?????....NO MORE??????........... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

And that ends the show..... Thank you Big Ben as always AWESOME


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 01:40 AM~20149217
> *And that ends the show..... Thank you Big Ben as always AWESOME
> *


you got it!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:34 AM~20149200
> *there you go fathead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:55 AM~20149050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she used to be fuckin hot before she ate her boyfriend!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OK I GOT A FEW MORE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Any body know a good mecanic that will get it done the firast time rite pm me I blue me rear end


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 01:56 AM~20149247
> *Any body know a good mecanic that will get it done the firast time rite pm me I blue me rear end*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU ARE GAY DEAR LADDY!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THERE NOW IM REALLY DONE!!!!!






























WAIT FOR IT....................



























WAIT FOR IT................................




























WAIT FOR IT................................


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 02:01 AM~20149259
> *THERE NOW IM REALLY DONE!!!!!
> WAIT FOR IT....................
> WAIT FOR IT................................
> ...


gots to go


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 22 2011, 05:05 AM~20149510
> *Morning az
> *


whats up my *****?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 22 2011, 06:18 AM~20149750
> *
> *


sup curtis?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 04:20 PM~20144525
> *ALLWAYS WOWIN THE CROWD!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:25 AM~20149167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA THANK YOU BEN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go a few more pic's from the New Image Show!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:17 PM~20147298
> *no text is needed you just got to come down with the money cause i already gave you the price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 21 2011, 09:22 PM~20147354
> *i dont bull shit homie, i just have a life too and saturday i was chillin with my kids bro!!!!
> 
> sooooooooooooo..........
> ...


OK NOW IM :wow: OFFENDED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 21 2011, 09:45 PM~20147623
> *Omg I'm fucking laughing out loud!  Best one ever Ben!
> *


ya that shit had me rollin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ben is the king of bullshittin!!!!

in a good way ben!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 21 2011, 11:30 PM~20148596
> * WAIT FOR IT............. :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


damn couldnt wait for a half hour huh slayer! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *BigMandoAZ,Mar 22 2011, 12:00 AM~20148762]
> where are them rocky point pics, i know you got some goooood ones!
> let the fest begin, im on vacation!  :biggrin:
> *_


_








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148782
> *fuck posting, email them to me, shit!!!!
> *


ME TOO ME TOO!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:10 AM~20148809
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BigMandoAZ, TREND SETTER, azmobn06, Ben'sCustomWheels, TopDogg, Identity Original, Knightstalker, 2 83s
> settle down everyone, one time rolling thru..............
> ...


SHIT HE CAME IN FOR THE.................................
















WAIT FOR IT.......................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:21 AM~20148859
> *Being a lesbian has such good advantages......
> *


I LOVE LESBIANS,,,,, CUZ THEY LOVE WHAT I LOVE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:22 AM~20148864
> *we should get every single ride phoenix got and roll down central like that on a sunday afternoon
> *


DAM SHIT WOULD GO ALL THE WAY UP TO BELL ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 12:29 AM~20148906
> *THEN YALL BETTER STEP UP YOUR GAME CUZ FRANKS AINT CHEAP.......
> *


TAX TIME SPECIALS PLAYA!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148927
> *funny shot bro, we were in vegas chillin by the lrm truck. luna, me david and I.O.G. We (guys) were be respectful and not talking about all the torta walking by cus O.G. chillin next to us. THEN SOME GOOD LOOKING HYNAS WALKED BY AND I.O.G. WAS LIKE DAMNNNN LOOK AT THE ASS! Then were like oh hell yeah check it shit, damn!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN SHE CHECKED YOU ALL :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 12:34 AM~20148931
> *Big Ben you're a lesbian in a mans body
> *


A BUNCH OF LESBIANS IN A G BODY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:36 AM~20148935
> *you didnt say no ****!
> *


CUZ THAT WAS SUPOSED TO BE A PM :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Its going down and you dont have to leave the house!  










SITE IS UP AND RUNNING, 
BIGMANDOAZ.COM

Exhibitors submit one photo of their car. 

Photos and info will be given a entry #

Voter Polls will open after reg deadline and people can check out the cars and vote 
for their favorite one. 

*Cars with most votes will win.*

Awards: Plaques

Place is determined by majority vote

1st Place Best Overall
2nd Place Best Overall 
3rd Place Best Overall

Most Club Participation

SITE IS UP AND RUNNING, LUNA ALREADY ENTERED HIS RIDE
BIGMANDOAZ.COM
This online show is all for fun and it is free to register!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 12:39 AM~20148953
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  she's cool like that!!!!
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup az side much respect to all az side from the United Dreams familia yuma, az...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Mar 22 2011, 12:46 AM~20148987]








[/quote]
SEE THAT RIGHT THERE JUST MAKES A MOFO HUNGRY :tongue:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 22 2011, 12:54 AM~20149046]








[/quote]
DAMN WHEN I WAS 16 MY HOMIES SISTER WAS 15 AND SHE LOOKED JUST LIKE HER BUT BIGGER TETAS,,,, DAMN I MISS HER!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 01:09 AM~20149114
> *Hey identity family me rudy had a bad day today he's monte colum broke I went to fix and I butsed my rear end coming home so we were stuck like chuck but we got rudys home with the help of clementes truck and he's lil nefew chary so thanks to all my identity family when we need help we will all be there for 1 another when we fall to helps us get back up and I gota say I a proud family and CLUb member of identity ,,,el chevy and fam and that my soap apra
> *


DAMN BRO SOME SHIT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 22 2011, 01:20 AM~20149149]








[/quote]
DAMN IM IN LOVE,,,,,,,AGAIN


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 01:28 AM~20149184
> *FUCK!!!!!!!!.......MY HARD DRIVE IS GONNA BLOW UP!!!!!... :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


THE ONE WITH THE VIRUS. :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 01:56 AM~20149245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK,,,OK,,,OK,,,,OK,,,,OK,,,,OK,,,,OK,,,,OK,,,,OKK,,,,OK,OOMOINJOUILMFD UY5N4WSBYRTSYEDRU KFYGUKJ :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 01:56 AM~20149247
> *Any body know a good mecanic that will get it done the firast time rite pm me I blue me rear end
> *


DAMN AGAIN! WTF BRO!!!!!  
THE COPS AINT CHASING YOU,,,SLOW DOWN


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:05 AM~20151079
> *Its going down and you dont have to leave the house!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHITS COOL AS HELL!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 22 2011, 10:31 AM~20151241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAMEL TO HOE81 IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

TORTA TUESDAY IN FULL EFFECT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 10:33 AM~20151257
> *THIS SHITS COOL AS HELL!!!
> *



SITE IS UP AND RUNNING, LUNA ALREADY ENTERED HIS RIDE
BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:21 AM~20151179
> *THE ONE WITH THE VIRUS. :cheesy:
> *



NO VIRUS ON THIS HARD DRIVE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Its going down and you dont have to leave the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST GOT DONE GOING THROUGH ALL DA PAGES!!!!
YOU VATOS PUT ON SOME WORK!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND YOU CAN GET CRABS THERE TOO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > Its going down and you dont have to leave the house!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 10:54 AM~20151412
> *AND YOU CAN GET CRABS THERE TOO!
> *


the lobster has good taste :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 22 2011, 07:52 AM~20150216
> *HELL YA THANK YOU BEN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:37 AM~20150879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:39 AM~20150891
> *OK NOW IM  :wow: OFFENDED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:43 AM~20150909
> *ya that shit had me rollin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ben is the king of bullshittin!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you crazy art!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 10:34 AM~20151273
> *SITE IS UP AND RUNNING, LUNA ALREADY ENTERED HIS RIDE
> BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> *



damn i keep trying to email my pic but it dont go through!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 10:54 AM~20151412
> *AND YOU CAN GET CRABS THERE TOO!
> *


your stupid for that!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY PPL....A WHILE BACK, SOMEONE POSTED A PIC OF THE LIL RED VW BUG WITH THE WHIND UP THING ON THE BACK AND A VW BUG WITH THE BATMAN CRAP ON IT....CAN YOU REPOST THOSE PICS AGAIN???....I GOT A FRIEND IN CALI THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE THOSE PICS.....IF YOU DONT MIND PLEASE.....THANK YOU IN ADVANCE......


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone know a shop out in the tempe , mesa area that can mount tires on sum mudder [email protected] wheelz ???? spokes 14s


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 22 2011, 11:39 AM~20151757
> *Anyone know a shop out in the tempe , mesa area that can mount tires on sum mudder [email protected] wheelz ???? spokes 14s
> 
> 
> ...



Chandler Tire LLC 
769 East Chandler Boulevard, Chandler, AZ 85225-5637
(480) 855-3820 ‎


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:56 AM~20151007
> *SHIT HE CAME IN FOR THE.................................
> WAIT FOR IT.......................
> 
> ...



* :biggrin: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 11:41 AM~20151769
> *Chandler Tire LLC
> 769 East Chandler Boulevard, Chandler, AZ 85225-5637
> (480) 855-3820 ‎
> *


 :werd: THXS BRO 








:sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 11:41 AM~20151769
> *Chandler Tire LLC
> 769 East Chandler Boulevard, Chandler, AZ 85225-5637
> (480) 855-3820 ‎
> *


YA CHANDLER TIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 11:36 AM~20151738
> *HEY PPL....A WHILE BACK, SOMEONE POSTED A PIC OF THE LIL RED VW BUG WITH THE WHIND UP THING ON THE BACK AND A VW BUG WITH THE BATMAN CRAP ON IT....CAN YOU REPOST THOSE PICS AGAIN???....I GOT A FRIEND IN CALI THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE THOSE PICS.....IF YOU DONT MIND PLEASE.....THANK YOU IN ADVANCE......
> *


JUSTIN AZ WHERE ARE THEY AT???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:45 AM~20150920
> *damn couldnt wait for a half hour huh slayer! :wow:
> *


:no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2011, 12:55 AM~20149050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SHE IS THICKER THAN A SNICKER!!!! : naughty: THANKS HOMIE! :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SORRY.......
IAM JUST A PROUD PUPPA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2011, 12:55 PM~20152287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2011, 12:55 PM~20152287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM THATS NICE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2011, 01:25 PM~20152506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 22 2011, 01:28 PM~20152527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Mar 22 2011, 12:55 PM~20152287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OG AZ Tuesdays TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2011, 01:23 PM~20152490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20152612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: damn she looks familiar


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 03:02 PM~20153167
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR THE CABERAT KING!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS ONES FOR ART LOKS!















WAIT FOR IT ................................

















:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 03:57 PM~20153569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW YOU KNOW WHAT I WANT 4 XMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 02:57 PM~20153569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :h5: :h5: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:58 PM~20153577
> *NOW YOU KNOW WHAT I WANT 4 XMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


haaa I put a bow on her for you


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :h5: :h5: :fool2:
> 
> Giving Big Ben a run for his money...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 02:56 PM~20153561
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ATM ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!........ :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 04:02 PM~20153618
> *haaa I put a bow on her for you
> *


EDIBLE BOW PLEASE! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Mar 22 2011, 10:02 AM~20151063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :h5: :h5: :fool2:
> >
> > Giving Big Ben a run for his money...
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:03 PM~20153626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that hand. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 03:08 PM~20153669
> *G BODY IS TO SMALL!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:21 PM~20153298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell her to quit laying on the counter and make nme a sandwich.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 03:10 PM~20153695
> *tell her to quit laying on the counter and make nme a sandwich.
> *



HEY HOMIE....YOU GOT THEM PICS OF THEM VW BUGS?????....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:13 PM~20153711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WTF ART! GO STAND IN THE CORNER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:12 PM~20153706
> *HEY HOMIE....YOU GOT THEM PICS OF THEM VW BUGS?????....
> *


I dont have the pics, I just copied that batman one from another thread and Big Ben posted the windup one.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20153756
> *I dont have the pics, I just copied that batman one from another thread and Big Ben posted the windup one.
> *



DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT THREAD?????.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 04:19 PM~20153754
> *WTF ART! GO STAND IN THE CORNER!
> *


WHAT I DO NOW :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:21 PM~20153766
> *DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT THREAD?????.......
> *


Ill try to find it


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 03:24 PM~20153791
> *Ill try to find it
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20153798
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  THANKS......
> *


heres the picture, found it in my past postings


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 03:26 PM~20153806
> *heres the picture, found it in my past postings
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU VERY MUCH MR JUSTIN.......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:21 PM~20153768
> *WHAT I DO NOW :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


those one chicjks where extra wide loads :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:21 PM~20153768
> *WHAT I DO NOW :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


QUIT POSTING UP GIRLS YOU CAN PICK UP AT MICHELLE'S


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20153798
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   THANKS......
> *


ITS TORTA TUESDAY AND YOU WANT 2 SEE VW BUG PICS???
WTF???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:29 PM~20153827
> *ITS TORTA TUESDAY AND YOU WANT 2 SEE VW BUG PICS???
> WTF???
> http://i342.photobucket.com/albums/o425/Da...in844/ponch.png
> *


YOU TELL THEM A


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:29 PM~20153827
> *ITS TORTA TUESDAY AND YOU WANT 2 SEE VW BUG PICS???
> WTF???
> http://i342.photobucket.com/albums/o425/Da...in844/ponch.png
> *



I WANNA SEE YOUR "BUG".....DR. LAPTOP........ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 03:31 PM~20153840
> *YOU TELL THEM A
> *



AND YOU????..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 04:27 PM~20153813
> *those one chicjks where extra wide loads  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


THERE CALLED DOUBLE MEAT TORTAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> QUIT POSTING UP GIRLS YOU CAN PICK UP AT MICHELLE'S
> ahhhh haaaaaLOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20153858
> *I WANNA SEE YOUR "BUG".....DR. LAPTOP........ :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:38 PM~20153882
> *THERE CALLED DOUBLE MEAT TORTAS! :biggrin:
> *


ITS CALLED OBEAST NIKKA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 04:27 PM~20153814
> *QUIT POSTING UP GIRLS YOU CAN PICK UP AT MICHELLE'S
> *


I DONT GO TO MICHELES ,,,,, I KNOW BETTER!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 04:39 PM~20153892
> *ITS CALLED OBEAST NIKKA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:38 PM~20153885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WERNT SAYING THAT WHEN I WENT OVER THE OTHER NIGHT SO YOU COULD TAKE A LOOK AT MY "HARD DRIVE"...WERE YOU????....... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:36 PM~20153869
> *AND YOU????..........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:39 PM~20153894
> *I DONT GO TO MICHELES ,,,,, I KNOW BETTER!!! :wow:
> *


 THOSE GIRLS HAVE NO TEETH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:40 PM~20153901
> *YOU WERNT SAYING THAT WHEN I WENT OVER THE OTHER NIGHT SO YOU COULD TAKE A LOOK AT MY "HARD DRIVE"...WERE YOU????....... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


OK NOW UR JUST TALKING OUT UR ASS...... I GAVE YOU THE MEDS TO FIX UR PROBLEM









TO MUCH MIDGET PORN PUTITO :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 03:40 PM~20153904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHY YOU GOTTA POST UP BENS BABY PICS UP LIKE THAT???.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 04:41 PM~20153911
> *THOSE GIRLS HAVE NO TEETH
> *


SOME OF THEM DO,,,,,,THEY KEEP IN THERE POCKET! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > QUIT POSTING UP GIRLS YOU CAN PICK UP AT MICHELLE'S
> > ahhhh haaaaaLOL
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW WHATS UP HUH!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:43 PM~20153918
> *OK NOW UR JUST TALKING OUT UR ASS...... I GAVE YOU THE MEDS TO FIX UR PROBLEM
> 
> 
> ...



NOTHING WRONG WITH MIGIT PORN......THIER LITTLE HANDS MAKE MY [email protected]%# LOOK BIGGER...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20153922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IN THERE PURSE FOOL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:44 PM~20153929
> *SOME OF THEM DO,,,,,,THEY KEEP IN THERE POCKET! :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:46 PM~20153936
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH MIGIT PORN......THIER LITTLE HANDS MAKE MY [email protected]%# LOOK BIGGER...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NAW MAN ,,,JUST SAYIN THE MOVIES ARE TOO SHORT :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 04:41 PM~20153911
> *THOSE GIRLS HAVE NO TEETH
> *


do they give gummies?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20153922
> *WHY YOU GOTTA POST UP BENS BABY PICS UP LIKE THAT???.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:47 PM~20153944
> *NAW MAN ,,,JUST SAYIN THE MOVIES ARE TOO SHORT :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 04:47 PM~20153945
> *do they give gummies?
> *


FUCKIN JUSTIN,,,,,UR CRAZY LIL PERV! MY MAN! NO :wow: ****!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:39 PM~20153894
> *I DONT GO TO MICHELES ,,,,, I KNOW BETTER!!! :wow:
> *


Whats micheles?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20153929
> *SOME OF THEM DO,,,,,,THEY KEEP IN THERE POCKET! :cheesy:
> *


LOL


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 04:55 PM~20154004
> *Whats micheles?
> *


AINT U LISTEN LIL KID,,, ITS A PLACE WHERE TOOFLESS BIOTCHES GO TO FIND INNOCENT LIL NEWBIES LIKE JUSTIN :wow: AZ
DONT DO IT JUSTIN!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 22 2011, 04:58 PM~20154032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CADILLAC JAY UP IN THUS MOFO!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20153922
> *WHY YOU GOTTA POST UP BENS BABY PICS UP LIKE THAT???.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


that's messed up, but I laughed my ass off


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:00 PM~20154040
> *AINT U LISTEN LIL KID,,, ITS A PLACE WHERE TOOFLESS BIOTCHES GO TO FIND INNOCENT LIL NEWBIES LIKE JUSTIN :wow: AZ
> DONT DO IT JUSTIN!!!
> *



LET HIM DO IT ART......HE'S GOTTA LEARN JUST LIKE THE REST OF US DID..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 22 2011, 04:01 PM~20154049
> *that's messed up, but I laughed my ass off
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 05:03 PM~20154062
> *LET HIM DO IT ART......HE'S GOTTA LEARN JUST LIKE THE REST OF US DID..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

is it this 
Michele's Cocktail Lounge
(602) 272-0888 
4232 W Van Buren St, Phoenix, AZ 85009


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!!!!
NEW MEMBER!!!!!
EDGAR - TOLLESON AZ CHAPTER!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 05:12 PM~20154148
> *is it this
> Michele's Cocktail Lounge
> (602) 272-0888
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:15 PM~20154176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 22 2011, 05:14 PM~20154170
> *JUST IN!!!!
> NEW MEMBER!!!!!
> EDGAR - TOLLESON AZ CHAPTER!!!!!!
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBER :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DID ANYBODY GET THAT VATOS NUMBER THAT WAS SELLING STUFF OUT THE TRUNK AT THE NEW IMAGE SHOW


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:24 PM~20154226
> *DID ANYBODY GET THAT VATOS NUMBER THAT WAS SELLING STUFF OUT THE TRUNK AT THE NEW IMAGE SHOW
> *


What was he selling?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:24 PM~20154226
> *DID ANYBODY GET THAT VATOS NUMBER THAT WAS SELLING STUFF OUT THE TRUNK AT THE NEW IMAGE SHOW
> *



YEAH....ITS 602 643 5854.......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 05:25 PM~20154238
> *What was he selling?
> *


BURROS TACOS TORTAS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 05:26 PM~20154252
> *YEAH....ITS 602 643 5854.......
> *


le me rite it down :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20154238
> *What was he selling?
> *



MIDGET PORN..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: what up az side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 05:25 PM~20154238
> *What was he selling?
> *


TIX TO MICHELE'S :wow: 


JUST KIDDIN ,,,,,PACKAGES :naughty: NO TE METES WEDO


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 04:29 PM~20154286
> *le me rite it down :biggrin:
> *



YOULL BE SUPRISED WHO WILL ANSWER THE FONE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: .......AINT THAT RIGHT ART???..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:31 PM~20154316
> *TIX TO MICHELE'S  :wow:
> JUST KIDDIN ,,,,,PACKAGES :naughty: NO TE METES WEDO
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 05:32 PM~20154321
> *YOULL BE SUPRISED WHO WILL ANSWER THE FONE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......AINT THAT RIGHT ART???..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU AINT RITE!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20154337
> *YOU AINT RITE!!
> *



I AINT WRONG NEITHER!!!...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 05:32 PM~20154321
> *YOULL BE SUPRISED WHO WILL ANSWER THE FONE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......AINT THAT RIGHT ART???..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE



ANYBODY GOT ANY MOTORS FOR HYDROS FOR SALE!
WORKIN ONES THAT IS! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 04:35 PM~20154345
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:22 PM~20154218
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBER :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben hit me up!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutty buddy_@Mar 22 2011, 04:41 PM~20154402
> *Ben hit me up!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *



YOU GOT A BETTER CHANCE OF IT SNOWING IN PHX..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Mar 22 2011, 05:30 PM~20154303
> *:biggrin: what up az side
> *


JUST VACUUMED YOUR COMPUTER OUT,, COST ME 4 BUCKS AT THE CAR WASH :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 05:35 PM~20154345
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm looking for tubes for 13x7 tires please pm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 22 2011, 05:56 PM~20154531
> *I'm looking for tubes for 13x7 tires please pm
> *


try pep boys bro,,, i got them there before!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: D.J. Midnite, thepenguin013 ART LOKS, MIKEYMIKE, Techniquesphx, 64sub


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:09 PM~20154626
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: D.J. Midnite, thepenguin013, ART LOKS, MIKEYMIKE, Techniquesphx, 64sub
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:09 PM~20154626
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: D.J. Midnite, thepenguin013 ART LOKS, MIKEYMIKE, Techniquesphx, 64sub
> 
> *












just kidden homie,,, just thought you wud like the pic.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:15 PM~20154680
> *
> 
> 
> ...




AND I DO....THANK YOU ARTIE......RIGHT CLICK SAVE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 06:16 PM~20154690
> *AND I DO....THANK YOU ARTIE......RIGHT CLICK SAVE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 06:16 PM~20154690
> *AND I DO....THANK YOU ARTIE......RIGHT CLICK SAVE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


one for each day of the week and then you can rest on the 7th day...


j/k dont trip bro...just bored,,,sorry


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20154707
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :loco:  :loco:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20154713
> *one for each day of the week and then you can rest on the 7th day...
> j/k dont trip bro...just bored,,,sorry
> *



I AINT TRIPPEN......BUT YOU COULD FIND BETTER PICS THOUGH.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 06:20 PM~20154723
> *I AINT TRIPPEN......BUT YOU COULD FIND BETTER PICS THOUGH.....
> *


my bad :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:18 PM~20154713
> *one for each day of the week and then you can rest on the 7th day...
> j/k dont trip bro...just bored,,,sorry
> *


 :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 05:20 PM~20154732
> *:buttkick:  :banghead:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:20 PM~20154729
> *my bad :wow:
> *



YEAH....IM NOT THE WHITIE TIGHTY TYPE OF GUY.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 06:20 PM~20154732
> *:buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 06:23 PM~20154754
> *YEAH....IM NOT THE WHITIE TIGHTY TYPE OF GUY.......
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 05:25 PM~20154768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:25 PM~20154768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 06:27 PM~20154789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:35 PM~20154863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:38 PM~20154891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:56 PM~20153561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:01 PM~20153603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:03 PM~20154581
> *try pep boys bro,,, i got them there before!
> *


Thank Art !!!!! I forgot Chandler tires!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 25 mounted i got called remember Mando post it earlier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:07 PM~20153666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:08 PM~20153677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:09 PM~20153682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:toungue:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:12 PM~20153705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 22 2011, 06:57 PM~20155092
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 04:13 PM~20153716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE CHAINSAW! :thumbsup: NICE PICS YOU POSTED OF THE XL GIRLS MODELS!!  NOW THOSE ARE TRUE "TORTAS"!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: D.J. Midnite, kraz13, ART LOKS, 96cavi, Dat fool Juan, MANDOS69C/10, elphoenixquetzal, El Azteca 85 Buick, PLANJOE


WHO ARE ALL THE PUSSIES IN HIDING??????.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20155171
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (7 :fool2: Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: D.J. Midnite, kraz13, ART LOKS, 96cavi, Dat fool Juan, MANDOS69C/10, elphoenixquetzal, El Azteca 85 Buick, PLANJOE
> WHO ARE ALL THE PUSSIES IN HIDING??????.........
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:04 PM~20155173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN!!!!!....ID LOVE TO SHOW HER HOW SANTA CLAUS CUM DOWN THE CHIMMY..... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:06 PM~20155198
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKEN ART!!!!!......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: 










:wow:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 :fool2: Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, ART LOKS, 96cavi, joe 2 64s, elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, Dat fool Juan


LOOKS LIKE ONE FINISHED....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20155171
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: D.J. Midnite, kraz13, ART LOKS, 96cavi, Dat fool Juan, MANDOS69C/10, elphoenixquetzal, El Azteca 85 Buick, PLANJOE
> WHO ARE ALL THE PUSSIES IN HIDING??????.........
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 07:12 PM~20155273
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (6    :fool2:  Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, ART LOKS, 96cavi, joe 2 64s, elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, Dat fool Juan
> LOOKS LIKE ONE FINISHED....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 07:12 PM~20155273
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (6    :fool2:  Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, ART LOKS, 96cavi, joe 2 64s, elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, Dat fool Juan
> LOOKS LIKE ONE FINISHED....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:17 PM~20155348
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :ninja: :ninja: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL IM OUTEE AZ SIDE!!!

ANOTHER TORTA TUESDAY,,TANGA :naughty: TUESDAY!!!






























WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL LATER ! :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 21 2011, 04:09 PM~20144458
> *A short vid of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from yesterday's show
> 
> 
> ...



bad azz video :wow: :wow: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 22 2011, 01:09 AM~20149114
> *Hey identity family me rudy had a bad day today he's monte colum broke I went to fix and I butsed my rear end coming home so we were stuck like chuck but we got rudys home with the help of clementes truck and he's lil nefew chary so thanks to all my identity family when we need help we will all be there for 1 another when we fall to helps us get back up and I gota say I a proud family and CLUb member of identity ,,,el chevy and fam and that my soap apra
> *


Cutty hopper might have rear end for your car pm him he's got the hopper cutlass "pa que sepan"


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: Damn... I just went thru like 30 something pages... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats the fuck chuck :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20156828
> *Whats the fuck chuck :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: CALM DOWN PLAYBOY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn....you guys been busy today! :squint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: AND I AM DONE!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 09:55 PM~20157227
> *whats up az?
> *


:wave: 'SUP COMPA BEN!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20157272
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 22 2011, 09:59 PM~20157284
> *:wave: 'SUP COMPA BEN!
> *


whats sup bro? you were kinda busy today huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20157272
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up niggie?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 10:19 PM~20157480
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up niggie?
> *


Whats crakin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:27 PM~20157555
> *Whats crakin?
> *


nothing much homie just got home from chawps!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 10:34 PM~20157599
> *nothing much homie just got home from chawps!!!
> *


you shoulda told him to finish up my car so i can roll it already. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:39 PM~20157641
> *you shoulda told him to finish up my car so i can roll it already.  :biggrin:
> *


he said your almost done!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20157717
> *he said your almost done!!!
> *


Yeah its nearing completion. I cant wait to roll it out and pick up hoez. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

What's up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 10:53 PM~20157733
> *What's up AZ :biggrin:
> *


Whats crakin Orlando?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 11:53 PM~20157727
> *Yeah its nearing completion. I cant wait to roll it out and pick up hoez.  :biggrin:
> *


Justin what happen to you this weekend?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:53 PM~20157727
> *Yeah its nearing completion. I cant wait to roll it out and pick up hoez.  :biggrin:
> *


your still gonna need some game!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 PM~20157743
> *Justin what happen to you this  weekend?
> *


At last minute a court appointed Atty called and wanted to talk to my kids so had to stay around waiting on him to arrive.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 PM~20157748
> *your still gonna need some game!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe Ill take em to a drive through and let em order something from the dollar menu, shove the burger down they throat and get busy.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:56 PM~20157748
> *your still gonna need some game!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 10:53 PM~20157733
> *What's up AZ :biggrin:
> *


sup homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:59 PM~20157762
> *Well maybe Ill take em to a drive through and let em order something from the dollar menu, shove the burger down they throat and get busy.
> *


lol fat bitches give good head too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup ruben


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:01 PM~20157779
> *lol fat bitches give good head too!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Unless you pick em up at that micheles place then they give good gummies LOL.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:57 PM~20157755
> *At last minute a court appointed Atty called and wanted to talk to my kids so had to stay around waiting on him to arrive.
> *


how is that going?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 11:03 PM~20157788
> *Unless you pick em up at that micheles place then they give good gummies LOL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: what ever lifts your skirt homie!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:03 PM~20157790
> *how is that going?
> *


OK. Court appointed a Atty of best interest for the kids. he came over sunday and said his recomendation is the kids stay here at least till schools out. Anyway court was rescheduled monday untill April 28th.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 11:59 PM~20157762
> *Well maybe Ill take em to a drive through and let em order something from the dollar menu, shove the burger down they throat and get busy.
> *


Hell with the burger down her throat, 
I got something to shove in her throat... That trick wont be hungry afterwords


And keep the money for my kids :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:02 AM~20157783
> *sup ruben
> *


:wave: Chillin homie... 


Just finished watching the Lakers/Suns game... 3 OT! :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:00 AM~20157775
> *sup homie?
> *


What's good BigBen


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20157804
> *Hell with the burger down her throat,
> I got something to shove in her throat... That trick wont be hungry afterwords
> And keep the money for my kids  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20157800
> *OK. Court appointed a Atty of best interest for the kids. he came over sunday and said his recomendation is the kids stay here at least till schools out. Anyway court was rescheduled monday untill April 28th.
> *


thats good homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20157804
> *Hell with the burger down her throat,
> I got something to shove in her throat... That trick wont be hungry afterwords
> And keep the money for my kids  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: save money huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20157806
> *:wave: Chillin homie...
> Just finished watching the Lakers/Suns game... 3 OT! :wow:
> *


fuck the lakers and the suns!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 11:07 PM~20157816
> *What's good BigBen
> *


im just here catching up.... torta tuesday was bumpin today!!!


----------



## KillaCam64 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:40 PM~20157977
> *thats good homie!!!
> *


i went to ur house to day


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

DAMMM THE TORTA WHERE SO DAMM GOOD TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:39 PM~20157641
> *you shoulda told him to finish up my car so i can roll it already.  :biggrin:
> *


BOAT'S AND HOEZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Wats up justin I have a lot of pics bro of la bomba


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 10:56 PM~20157748
> *your still gonna need some game!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell na Justin az is a Hoe magnet and HE LOOK LIKE TOM CRUZ IN TOP GUN !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 22 2011, 11:52 PM~20158043
> *i went to ur house to day
> *


did you get those parts for your six fo


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20153922
> *WHY YOU GOTTA POST UP BENS BABY PICS UP LIKE THAT???.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutty buddy_@Mar 22 2011, 05:41 PM~20154402
> *Ben hit me up!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *



pm me your number bro!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 22 2011, 05:56 PM~20154531
> *I'm looking for tubes for 13x7 tires please pm
> *


did you get those tubes yet!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

jsobera, MY85TOY PHX AZ, bigb01, El Azteca 85 Buick, KillaCam64 whats up homies


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:05 AM~20158092
> *jsobera, MY85TOY PHX AZ, bigb01, El Azteca 85 Buick, KillaCam64  whats up homies
> *


 :twak: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KillaCam64 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 AM~20158074
> *did you get those parts for your six fo
> *


yea that old man came thru $1600


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ke onda ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 23 2011, 12:17 AM~20158124
> *yea that old man came thru $1600
> *


damn your lucky foo!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 23 2011, 12:19 AM~20158131
> *Ke onda ben
> *


sup loko?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 8 Members: Knightstalker, MY85TOY PHX AZ, Dat fool Juan, LIL 71, KillaCam64, Ben'sCustomWheels, jsobera, El Azteca 85 Buick


:wave:


----------



## KillaCam64 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:22 AM~20158139
> *damn your lucky foo!!!!
> *


i found that dash pad for 123 on ebay


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda pepe?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:05 AM~20158092
> *jsobera, MY85TOY PHX AZ, bigb01, El Azteca 85 Buick, KillaCam64  whats up homies
> *



Wat up ben wat up killacam


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 23 2011, 12:28 AM~20158159
> *i found that dash pad for 123 on ebay
> *


what you doing tomorrow?


----------



## KillaCam64 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:29 AM~20158166
> *what you doing tomorrow?
> *


just gotta go to shool till like 1230


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KillaCam64_@Mar 23 2011, 12:39 AM~20158223
> *just gotta go to shool till like 1230
> *


THATS KU HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ORALE RAZA :roflmao:

the guy with the white pants looks like Art loks!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:41 AM~20158231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 23 2011, 12:44 AM~20158245
> *:uh:
> *


vete a la verga pinchi guerro baboso!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: childsplay69


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:59 AM~20158307
> *vete a la verga pinchi guerro baboso!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 23 2011, 01:07 AM~20158330
> *fuck you *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 23 2011, 01:18 AM~20158353
> *:drama:
> *


sup doggie?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az ,sup ben and chawps


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 01:19 AM~20158355
> *sup doggie?
> *


thanks again ben wheels match perfect


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:00 PM~20158069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BEN......


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 01:15 AM~20158345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 23 2011, 05:40 AM~20158729
> *Morning az ,sup ben and chawps
> *


Ben'sCustomWheels, unity_mike, rc4life, 187edition

UNITY IN THE MOTHAFU*#KIN HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 23 2011, 05:46 AM~20158746
> *thanks again ben wheels match perfect
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS HOMIE



ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 23 2011, 06:46 AM~20158951
> *THANKS BEN......
> *


YUP!!!! WHAT YOU DOING UP SO EARLY GUEY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 06:21 AM~20158854
> *
> *


SUP NIGGIE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 23 2011, 05:40 AM~20158729
> *Morning az ,sup ben and chawps
> *



sup niggie :biggrin: just waking up to get back on the grind


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 23 2011, 08:14 AM~20159388
> *sup niggie  :biggrin:  just waking up to get back on the grind
> *


are you going to the shop already?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup smiley?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up ben


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Even more pic's from the New Image Show!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 22 2011, 08:42 PM~20156425
> *:wow: Damn... I just went thru like 30 something pages... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

Alot of post whores :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 07:58 AM~20159274
> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS HOMIE
> ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 23 2011, 08:20 AM~20159439
> *What up ben
> *


are you working today?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 23 2011, 08:38 AM~20159566
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> Alot of post whores :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: i know huh!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 23 2011, 08:59 AM~20159688
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:21 AM~20158133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 23 2011, 10:29 AM~20160303
> *Firme!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats up azside!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:38 AM~20160354
> *whats up azside!!!!!!
> *


whats crackin homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: JAVIERS CUSTOMS, Knightstalker, D.J. Midnite, BigMandoAZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Mar 23 2011, 09:38 AM~20159566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

check it out at BIGMANDOAZ.COM

Exhibitors submit one photo of their car. 

Photos and info will be given a entry #

Voter Polls will open after reg deadline and people can check out the cars and vote 
for their favorite one. 

*Cars with most votes will win.*

Awards: Plaques

Place is determined by majority vote

1st Place Best Overall
2nd Place Best Overall 
3rd Place Best Overall

Most Club Participation


Registration is open. Deadline is APRIL 2ND 2011! This online show is all for fun and it is free to register! 

Also taking sponsorships!


Club entered as of today

Identity C.C. Arizona

Reality C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

Unity C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

Phoenix Riderz C.C.

Old School C.C. Glendale, Arizona


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 22 2011, 10:59 PM~20157762
> *Well maybe Ill take em to a drive through and let em order something from the dollar menu, shove the burger down they throat and get busy.
> *


"she thinkin lobster im thinkin burger king"
:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:03 PM~20157794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  what ever lifts your skirt homie!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20157804
> *Hell with the burger down her throat,
> I got something to shove in her throat... That trick wont be hungry afterwords
> And keep the money for my kids  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

what up mikeymike 
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:41 AM~20158231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can dance huh :cheesy: 





















wait for it...........................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 23 2011, 05:46 AM~20158746
> *thanks again ben wheels match perfect
> *


oh shit it was you,,,,, americas cup of tea :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 07:58 AM~20159274
> *THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS HOMIE
> ANOTHER SATISFIED  :fool2: CUSTOMER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 23 2011, 08:03 AM~20159308]
















[/quote]
wait for it.................................























:cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 23 2011, 11:08 AM~20160503
> *I would be doing the same thing if I wasn't on my phone :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 11:26 AM~20160652
> *i can dance huh :cheesy:
> wait for it...........................
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 11:32 AM~20160686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad!!!! im only calling her bitch cause i dont know her name!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 11:43 AM~20160768
> *that bitch is bad!!!!  im only calling her bitch cause i dont know her name!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


big ben always a gentleman :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 11:45 AM~20160783
> *big ben always a gentleman :biggrin:
> *


whats her name art cause i know you know


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 11:48 AM~20160800
> *whats her name art cause i know you know
> *


rule number #1</span>



SAY NO NAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!










i forgot? :dunno:

:wow: oh yeah it just popped up :naughty:
<span style=\'color:red\'>
ERICAH!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 11:48 AM~20160800
> *whats her name art cause i know you know
> *


HEY BIG BEN,,,,,



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
:wow: CRABS :wow: ON :wow: YOUR :wow: ORGAN :wow: 
:rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160880
> *rule number #1</span>
> 
> SAY NO NAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


get ahold of her number so she can do a photo shoot on my car


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:04 PM~20160939
> *HEY BIG BEN,,,,,
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 23 2011, 11:44 AM~20160778
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie>?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:08 PM~20160966
> *get ahold of her number so she can do a photo shoot on my car
> *


ITS GONNA RUN YA ABOUT 13 :biggrin: DOLLA!!!

AND I KNOW YOU ONLY GOT 47 CENTS!!! :wow:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Tickets for the Concert can still be purchased at Ticket Master or at the Fort McDowell Casino Gift Shop


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:13 PM~20161009
> *ITS GONNA RUN YA ABOUT 13 :biggrin:  DOLLA!!!
> 
> AND I KNOW YOU ONLY GOT 47 CENTS!!! :wow:
> *


na uh... i took my kids to wash windows at qt yesterday!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 08:00 AM~20159289
> *SUP NIGGIE?
> *


  not a damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:15 PM~20161023
> *na uh... i took my kids to wash windows at qt yesterday!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn dats a gang a youngins!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 12:14 PM~20161021
> *Tickets for the Concert can still be purchased at Ticket Master or at the Fort McDowell Casino Gift Shop
> *


damn like that??? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:15 PM~20161023
> *na uh... i took my kids to wash windows at qt yesterday!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:43 PM~20161242
> *damn like that??? :biggrin:
> *


Its a badass show bro!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 11:26 AM~20160652
> *i can dance huh :cheesy:
> wait for it...........................
> 
> ...


PINCHE CHIVO GETTING DOWN !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 12:03 AM~20158085
> *did you get those tubes yet!!!
> *


YA in chandler 25$ put in, can you get them ben?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

This is mystical and deep. Truly beautiful... 



A man asked an American Indian what was his wife's name.
He replied, "She called Five Horses".




The man said, "That's an unusual name for your wife.
What does it mean?"




The Old Indian answered, "It old Indian Name. It mean...





NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:13 PM~20161009
> *ITS GONNA RUN YA ABOUT 13 :biggrin:  DOLLA!!!
> 
> AND I KNOW YOU ONLY GOT 47 CENTS!!! :wow:
> ...



i would whipe her ass!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:00 PM~20161832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:42 PM~20161239
> *damn dats a gang a youngins!
> *



:yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:01 PM~20161844
> *i would whipe her ass!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But would you lick it clean?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 23 2011, 02:03 PM~20161860
> *But would you lick it clean?
> *


i would wash that up real good and eat for days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 01:16 PM~20161525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:00 PM~20161832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


black and jellow black and jellow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyYLT_Ceaq4


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:tongue: jessica :tongue: alba :tongue: booty :tongue:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Its going down and you dont have to leave the house! cool.gif

user posted image

Exhibitors submit one photo of their car.

Photos and info will be given a entry #

Voter Polls will open after reg deadline and people can check out the cars and vote
for their favorite one.

Cars with most votes will win.

Awards: Plaques

Place is determined by majority vote

1st Place Best Overall
2nd Place Best Overall
3rd Place Best Overall

Most Club Participation


This online show is all for fun and it is free to register! cool.gif


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:26 PM~20162018
> *:tongue: jessica :tongue: alba :tongue: booty :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 23 2011, 02:29 PM~20162044
> *:wow:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


back  off justin,,,, i aint got no problem :happysad: meeting you at frys :wow: playa!

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:38 PM~20162111
> *back   off justin,,,, i aint got no problem  :happysad: meeting you at frys  :wow: playa!
> 
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


I scared of Frys Art them folks there get to rowdy. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:38 PM~20162111
> *back   off justin,,,, i aint got no problem  :happysad: meeting you at frys  :wow: playa!
> 
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


otro baboso!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 23 2011, 02:40 PM~20162126
> *I scared of Frys Art them folks there get to rowdy.  :biggrin:
> *


hey justin i met this old white cat sunday (no ****) and he said on 87th ave and beardsly 2wice a month thye meet out there at some joint with there hot rods n rides,, he said it gets to like couple hundred cars, they just be chillin he said!!


HOW COME WE DONT DO THAT AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH AZ SIDE???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 23 2011, 02:03 PM~20161860
> *But would you lick it clean?
> *


DAMMMMMMM!
HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
I DIDN'T THINK U HAD IT IN YOU!
NO ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:26 PM~20162018
> *:tongue: jessica :tongue: alba :tongue: booty :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


Is she smoking crack? :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:46 PM~20162166
> *hey justin i met this old white cat sunday (no ****) and he said on 87th ave and beardsly 2wice a month thye meet out there at some joint with there hot rods n rides,, he said it gets to like couple hundred cars, they just be chillin he said!!
> HOW COME WE DONT DO THAT AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH AZ SIDE???
> *


Im still wondering why theres never a cruise or show in Surprise. About the meet ups though Ive heard they got one at the pavillions.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 23 2011, 02:46 PM~20162167
> *DAMMMMMMM!
> HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> I DIDN'T THINK U HAD IT IN YOU!
> ...


TALKIN ABOUT THE GIRL HECTOR CALMATE VATO... DONT GET ALL.................






















WAIT FOR IT.....................................































:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:46 PM~20162166
> *hey justin i met this old white cat sunday (no ****) and he said on 87th ave and beardsly 2wice a month thye meet out there at some joint with there hot rods n rides,, he said it gets to like couple hundred cars, they just be chillin he said!!
> HOW COME WE DONT DO THAT AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH AZ SIDE???
> *


cause all the homies get scared of the police !!!!!!

everyone should get their licence back and put insurance and then come out and cruise!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20162187
> *  :wow: she HAS A smoking crack :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED BRO


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20162195
> *TALKIN ABOUT THE GIRL HECTOR CALMATE VATO... DONT GET ALL.................
> WAIT FOR IT.....................................
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20162200
> *cause all the homies get scared of the police !!!!!!
> 
> everyone should get their licence back and put insurance and then come out and cruise!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:52 PM~20162217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you say that cause you have insurance!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BRB :sprint: GOIN TO MACDONALDS #1 W/NO PICKLES BIGGIE SIZE DAT CHET PAISA!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:54 PM~20162231
> *you say that cause you have insurance!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA DATS TRUE.....
JUSTIN GET US ALL INSURANCE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 23 2011, 02:54 PM~20162238]








[/quote] :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
OK NOW I JUST THINK YOUR POSTIN JUST TO SEE DJ SKIDMARKS PIC ON THE FLYER! :cheesy: 


J/K BIG BEN,,,, :cheesy: 


I KNOW :biggrin: THATS WHY UR POSTING IT!! :cheesy: 


CANT WAIT FOR THIS PICNIC HOMIE 

ILL HAVE THE DJ PLAY THIS FOR YOU AND HIM......................





WAIT FOR IT....................























J/K HOMIE.....THEMS IS JOKES!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20162195
> *TALKIN ABOUT THE GIRL HECTOR CALMATE VATO... DONT GET ALL.................
> WAIT FOR IT.....................................
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > **
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2011, 03:10 PM~20162372
> *Thanks Al
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 03:39 PM~20162588
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON IN THIS BITCH!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 23 2011, 03:56 PM~20162703
> *WHATS GOING ON IN THIS BITCH!
> *


WHAT UP MIKEE!

JUST HERE AT WORK CHILLIN WITH CLEMENTE!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 04:01 PM~20162747
> *WHAT UP MIKEE!
> 
> JUST HERE AT WORK CHILLIN WITH CLEMENTE!!!
> *


YOU GUYS WORK TOGETHER?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 10:18 PM~20157474
> *whats sup bro? you were kinda busy today huh!!!
> *


:yes: A LITTLE BIT OF :fool2: THEN WHEN THE KIDS FELL ASLEEP  IT WAS ALL :tongue: AND :boink: ALL NIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 04:01 PM~20162747
> *WHAT UP MIKEE!
> 
> JUST HERE AT WORK :fool2: WITH CLEMENTE!!!
> *


 FIXED! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 23 2011, 04:05 PM~20162782
> *YOU GUYS WORK TOGETHER?
> *


NAW MAN HE JUST DROPPED BUY TO SHAKE THE SPOT HE BROUGHT A CASE OF BUDLIGHT,IM WORKIN HIS COMPUTER,, HE WORKS ACRSS DA STREET. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 23 2011, 04:05 PM~20162782
> *YOU GUYS :fool2: TOGETHER?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:01 PM~20157779
> *lol fat bitches give good head too!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: THEY SURE DO!!! :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 04:16 PM~20162871
> * FIXED! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 04:16 PM~20162871
> * FIXED! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


JEALOUS :naughty:

NO ****! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 22 2011, 11:49 PM~20158022
> *fuck the :yes: lakers and :nono: the suns!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:angry: CALMATE COMPA! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20162925
> *JEALOUS :naughty:
> 
> NO ****! :wow:
> *


:uh: :no: LIKE MY HOMIE BEN TOLD JUSTIN......"WHATEVER LIFTS YOUR SKIRT!" :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 04:30 PM~20162968
> *:uh: :no: LIKE MY HOMIE BEN TOLD JUSTIN......"WHATEVER LIFTS YOUR SKIRT!" :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 04:01 PM~20162747
> *WHAT UP MIKEE!
> 
> JUST HERE AT WORK CHILLIN WITH CLEMENTE!!!
> *


You guys eating tortillas together ???


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:00 PM~20161832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bad ass flyer right there !!! That's what DJ nightlight looks like


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 23 2011, 04:33 PM~20162987
> *You guys eating tortillas together ???
> *












NOT YOU TO SIS :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 23 2011, 03:56 PM~20162703
> *WHATS GOING ON IN THIS BITCH!
> *


not a damn thing!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LATER AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 23 2011, 05:41 PM~20163419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20164387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a couple of pescados caught in a net! Nice


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2011, 07:54 PM~20164608
> *Looks like a couple of pescados caught in a net! Nice
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2011, 07:36 PM~20164387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Marinate :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20164608
> *Looks like a couple of pescados caught in a net! Nice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2011, 07:36 PM~20164387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 08:51 PM~20165204
> *
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 08:53 PM~20165234
> *:wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

>



[/quote]

We'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2011, 07:54 PM~20164608
> *Looks like a couple of pescados caught in a net! Nice
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20165257
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


what up what up Mando, :biggrin: whats good wit ya homie


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 23 2011, 06:50 PM~20163957
> *LATER AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2011, 07:36 PM~20164387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She has dingle berries :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20162187
> *Is she smoking crack? :wow:
> *


why u say that? she fine ASS hell :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

>



[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 CAN I GO?!?!?!?! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 23 2011, 08:57 PM~20165291
> *She has dingle berries  :roflmao:
> *


wash it off and :boink: it up :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 02:53 PM~20162223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope u have ALOT of beer, all az side borrachos will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 08:57 PM~20165283
> *what up what up Mando,  :biggrin: whats good wit ya homie
> *


SAME SHIT  DIFFERENT PILE :biggrin: WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU CURTIS?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 09:01 PM~20165340
> *hope u have ALOT of beer, all az side borrachos will be there  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: a lot of beer!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 09:01 PM~20165340
> *hope u have ALOT of beer, all az side borrachos will be there  :biggrin:
> *


x1,000,000!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 09:45 PM~20165763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The Luna Limo


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1949Packard_@Mar 23 2011, 07:17 PM~20164205
> *1967 Chevrolet Impala Hard Top.
> 
> Any help finding this car will be greatly appreciated!!!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J69RAGTOP69_@Mar 23 2011, 11:41 PM~20166767
> *
> *


that sucks bro, i hope you find that ride!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2011, 07:54 PM~20164608
> *Looks like a couple of pescados caught in a net! Nice
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 23 2011, 08:56 PM~20165279
> *
> We'll be there  :biggrin:
> *



cool homie, we'll be waiting for you guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 08:59 PM~20165313
> *
> :0 :0 :0 CAN I GO?!?!?!?! :x: :x: :x:
> *



of course you can playa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 09:01 PM~20165340
> *hope u have ALOT of beer, all az side borrachos will be there  :biggrin:
> *



dont worry homie....... WE GOT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 09:45 PM~20165763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH OUT DJ CRACKPIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20165352
> *SAME SHIT  DIFFERENT PILE :biggrin: WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU CURTIS?
> *


u know the sayin... if it aint one thing its another


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 09:18 PM~20165521
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: a lot of beer!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 23 2011, 09:41 PM~20165724
> *x1,000,000!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do it Al :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:wave: What up Art, I'm ready when you are :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 23 2011, 04:33 PM~20162987
> *You guys eating tortillas together ???
> *


totillas and beer!!!! now all you need is carne :biggrin:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J69RAGTOP69_@Mar 23 2011, 11:41 PM~20166767
> *
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!</span>_ :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldskoolbackside-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<span style=\'color:red\'>*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We got some new updates on our website. Some real firme photos of a mystery car show in our "Lowrider Style Events" page. If you like great pic's of some bad ass ramfla....
check it out._ :biggrin: 

Link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 DOES IT HAVE A RAMP FOR HIS OTHER RIDE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 01:55 AM~20167166
> *of course you can playa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:h5: KOO KOO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 24 2011, 08:29 AM~20168304
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 AM~20168012
> *totillas and beer!!!! now all you need is carne :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J69RAGTOP69_@Mar 23 2011, 11:41 PM~20166767
> *
> *


DAMN THAT SUX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 24 2011, 06:29 AM~20167585
> *u know the sayin... if it aint one thing its another
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 24 2011, 06:29 AM~20167585
> *u know the sayin... if it aint one thing its another
> *


:yessad: I KNOW WHAT YA MEAN BRUH!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 10:04 AM~20169019
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: Q-VO CHAINSAW :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 23 2011, 08:58 PM~20165303
> *why u say that? she fine ASS hell  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY HOMIE...
I LIKE MEAT ON MY BONES. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 24 2011, 10:14 AM~20169088
> *SORRY HOMIE...
> I LIKE MEAT ON MY BONES. :biggrin:
> *


i noticed you didnt say....... 
NO **** :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2011, 10:13 AM~20169079
> *:wave: Q-VO CHAINSAW :biggrin:
> *


WHAT :0 UP :wow: MR  SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J69RAGTOP69_@Mar 23 2011, 11:41 PM~20166767
> *
> *


SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 10:17 AM~20169109
> *i noticed you didnt say.......
> NO **** :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


NO ****!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

THE EVOLUTION OF THE LUNA LIMO IN LAYITLOW OFF TOPIC!!!!!
Off topic crew putting work! 



> > > The Luna Limo
> > > :wow:
> > > [/quote
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> THE EVOLUTION OF THE LUNA LIMO IN LAYITLOW OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> Off topic crew putting work!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 24 2011, 10:14 AM~20169088
> *SORRY HOMIE...
> I LIKE MEAT ON MY BONES. :biggrin:
> *


i loved thick chicks too :boink: but she doesnt look like she on crack uffin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 23 2011, 01:53 PM~20162223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FLYER LOOKS GOOD BIG MANDO........ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

BIG BEN CAN NOW SIT IN THE BACK SEAT A LIL MORE COMFY, NOW THAT HE'S GOT THE ELBOW ROOM HE'S BEEN ASKING FOR......













NOW JUST GOTTA WORK ON THE THIRD DOOR...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 24 2011, 10:47 AM~20169301
> *i loved thick chicks too  :boink: but she doesnt look like she on crack  uffin:
> *


ONE THING I GOT TO GIVE HER CREDIT FOR IS.....
SHE'S PRETTY AS FUCK!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 24 2011, 10:53 AM~20169349
> *BIG BEN CAN NOW SIT IN THE BACK SEAT A LIL MORE COMFY, NOW THAT HE'S GOT THE ELBOW ROOM HE'S BEEN ASKING FOR......
> 
> 
> ...


just got back from the shop


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 24 2011, 11:32 AM~20169599
> *just got back from the shop
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> THE EVOLUTION OF THE LUNA LIMO IN LAYITLOW OFF TOPIC!!!!!
> Off topic crew putting work!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

hey what up o.g az side my frinds are holdin a cruise from phoenix to prescott they wanted lowriders to start comeing every year cause they jus made a lowrider category.for more info [email protected]


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

hey what up o.g az side my frinds are holdin a cruise from phoenix to prescott they wanted lowriders to start comeing every year cause they jus made a lowrider category.for more info [email protected]


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben its jesse phx cc call me!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI_@Mar 24 2011, 12:17 PM~20169840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM STILL TRYING TO HOLD ON TO MY CORRNELLS. ILL TAKE MY TRUCK THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 12:39 PM~20169941
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 24 2011, 11:54 AM~20169735
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 12:30 PM~20169894
> *IM STILL TRYING TO HOLD ON TO MY CORRNELLS. ILL TAKE MY TRUCK THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


thanks ben see u there


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Hey Luna u gotta admit it would look bad ass if it was a limo and u could fit the whole club in it .....


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 24 2011, 12:49 PM~20169999
> *Hey Luna u gotta admit it would look bad ass if it was a limo and u could fit the whole club in it .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 24 2011, 12:49 PM~20169999
> *Hey Luna u gotta admit it would look bad ass if it was a limo and u could fit the whole club in it .....
> *


not the club, just more beeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 24 2011, 12:26 PM~20170188
> *not the club, just more beeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup Yup!! Keggers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 24 2011, 09:59 AM~20168976
> *:nicoderm: :wave:
> *


Sup Mando


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I have 25 of these priced at a price of 23.00 each and a 10% discount applies to orders of 2 or more. Shipping is free and knives ship within 24 hours of receiving payment via Paypal.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J2theCHI+Mar 24 2011, 12:44 PM~20169973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAY PAL? SHIPPING? DONT YOU LIVE IN AZ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 24 2011, 01:29 PM~20170215
> *Yup Yup!! Keggers!!! :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 12:40 PM~20169952
> *
> *


WHAT UP ART?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 01:44 PM~20170306
> *WTF! WRONG MEMBER HOMIE!
> PAY PAL? SHIPPING? DONT YOU LIVE IN AZ?
> *


I live in AZ but put the ad in classified also.


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Car Show this Sat from 9am-2pm. Move in from 8am-9am. At Mountain View High School in Mesa on Brown and Lindsey. Techniques will be there!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

i need a good airbrush artist


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 24 2011, 01:55 PM~20170384
> *i need a good airbrush artist
> *


Tom T-step did the pictures on my bike. 480-449-9543


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 24 2011, 01:55 PM~20170384
> *i need a good airbrush artist
> *


I think Chavo does air brush also


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:26 PM~20170188
> *not the club, just more beeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!! :biggrin:
> *


my ninja,,,always thinking 2 kegs ahead :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 01:46 PM~20170316
> *WHAT UP ART?
> *


just got back from the torta palace for lunch,,,, uh i mean LINS buffet on the ............

SOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUTTTTTTHHHHHHHH  SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 24 2011, 01:55 PM~20170384
> *i need a good airbrush artist
> *


what you need tempory tattoo's i got you....

i can do airbrush but not on cars... too much time....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 02:31 PM~20170634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres the pillar post Ben?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was waiting for someone to do that :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170980
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 

















wait for it...........................


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN BETTER! JUST NEEDS THE GRAPHICS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the same girl is it?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 03:48 PM~20171139
> *Thats not the same girl is it?
> *


na thats his other hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 24 2011, 11:54 AM~20169735
> *
> *


JUSTIN AZ HOW MANY HOEZZZ DO YOU THINK WE CAN GET IN THESE RIDES??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:52 PM~20171159
> *na  thats his other hoe!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN TATAS A PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:26 PM~20170188
> *not the club, just more beeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I think beer beer and more beer for the family and a 12pack of pepsi for me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> >
> > NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 24 2011, 04:32 PM~20171420
> *KICK HIS ASS TATA
> *


SHIT RUN HIS ASS OVER IN THE DUALLIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 04:35 PM~20171447
> *SHIT RUN HIS ASS OVER IN THE DUALLIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HIS HOE MIGHT GET MAD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 24 2011, 03:21 PM~20170980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 24 2011, 04:06 PM~20171242
> *JUSTIN AZ HOW MANY HOEZZZ DO YOU THINK WE CAN GET IN THESE RIDES??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think we can fit enough especially if we stack them hoez on top each other :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> >
> > NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20171566
> *I think we can fit enough  especially if we stack them hoez on top each other  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO HELL YA JUSTIN AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 10:18 AM~20169120
> *WHAT  :0 UP :wow:  MR   SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 NUTHIN MUCH CARNAL :naughty: JUST LOOKING FOR THE NEXT TORTA TO "SLAY"! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20171566
> *I think we can fit enough  especially if we get :biggrin: down or :biggrin: laydown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 05:11 PM~20171671
> *get  :biggrin: down or :biggrin:  laydown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


art u going saturday???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 24 2011, 05:12 PM~20171676
> *art u going saturday???
> *


dont know,,,,, looks like a no bob...... still up in the air though,, i gots to work on my hooptie!!!! :happysad:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 24 2011, 05:26 PM~20171803
> *dont know,,,,, looks like a no bob...... still up in the air though,, i gots to work on my hooptie!!!! :happysad:
> *


whats wrong with clemente?? :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies hope all is well with you all, Just wanted to stop by and say hi


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 24 2011, 05:29 PM~20171816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTIN AZ !!!!I JUST CAME UP W/T AN IDEA W/T THESE KNIVES WE CAN REMAKE (MICHAEL JACKSON VIDEO) BEAT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171834
> *What up homies hope all is well with you all, Just wanted to stop by and say hi
> *


HAVEN'T SEEN YOU ON HERE FOR A BIT....
HOPE YOUR FEELING OK. :happysad:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 24 2011, 06:18 PM~20172223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: bad azz rides :biggrin: x64


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Duz anybody know a roofer that's cheap in price but works good


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20172559
> *Duz anybody know a roofer that's cheap in price but works good
> *


BENCUSTOMWHEELS DOES IT REALY NICE WORK ,he haul all its tools and suppies in the 63 just hit him up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20172559
> *Duz anybody know a roofer that's cheap in price but works good
> *


Chevy, the General Contrator I work for uses a company called Torres drywall and roofing 602.268.4037 Really good guys, and they do great work. Not sure if they are cheap but I know your roof won't leak after they do the work. :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171834
> *What up homies hope all is well with you all, Just wanted to stop by and say hi
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMEGIRL! :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 24 2011, 07:16 PM~20172802
> *BENCUSTOMWHEELS  DOES IT REALY NICE WORK ,he haul all its tools and suppies in the 63 just hit him up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale ill call ben so he can do my roof and powder coat my screen doors,,,,lol,,,, ben u going to do my roof bro


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Mar 24 2011, 07:36 PM~20173065
> *Chevy, the General Contrator I work for uses a company called Torres drywall and roofing 602.268.4037  Really good guys, and they do great work.  Not sure if they are cheap but I know your roof won't leak after they do the work. :0
> *


Thank u ill call them manana if ben don't come...lol... ,,,people been comin by but there flakes from out of town that can't be trusted ,,,


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 24 2011, 08:29 AM~20168305
> *GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/OLDSCHOOLCC/oldschoolfront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 24 2011, 07:53 PM~20173241
> *Thank u ill call them manana if ben don't come...lol... ,,,people been comin by but there flakes from out of town that can't be trusted ,,,
> *


Yeah they were doing that to my mom and sister. So I had Isaisa come look at ity moms was 100% perfect my sisters need the re roof so he took care of her for me 
You can trust him. He knows I won't use him on my jobs if he tries to mislead you. Just tell him Carolyn with IFCM told you to call him.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 24 2011, 07:53 PM~20173241
> *Thank u ill call them manana if ben don't come...lol... ,,,people been comin by but there flakes from out of town that can't be trusted ,,,
> *


Yeah they were doing that to my mom and sister. So I had Isaisa come look at ity moms was 100% perfect my sisters need the re roof so he took care of her for me 
You can trust him. He knows I won't use him on my jobs if he tries to mislead you. Just tell him Carolyn with IFCM told you to call him.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2011, 12:44 PM~20169969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAZUP, DID U GET THE PHOTOS OF MY BUMPERS???  :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 24 2011, 05:51 PM~20172020
> *JUSTIN AZ !!!!I JUST CAME UP W/T AN IDEA W/T THESE KNIVES WE CAN REMAKE (MICHAEL JACKSON VIDEO) BEAT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OOOO and another questions would you Justin AZ take one of these to a gun fight????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171834
> *What up homies hope all is well with you all, Just wanted to stop by and say hi
> *


whats good OG :wave: hope everything is good with you


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 24 2011, 11:25 PM~20175844
> *
> *


Peace brother :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

TIME TO START OFF FINE ASS FRIDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

THATS ALL FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Good job Frank!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 07:15 AM~20176681
> *THATS ALL FOR NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 06:05 AM~20176623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 06:52 AM~20176544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Mar 24 2011, 06:34 PM~20172335
> *:nicoderm: bad azz rides  :biggrin: x64
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: MY CONTRIBUTION TO "FINE ASS FRIDAYS"!!! 




























:naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow::wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171832
> *whats wrong with clemente?? :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 06:55 AM~20176559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 06:15 AM~20176681
> *THATS ALL FOR NOW  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Sir!! :thumbsup: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

I need a 175-70-14 Remington Tire With White Wall.......

GOOSE CALL ME IF YOU GOT IT GUEY!
ANYONE ELSE PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:18 PM~20145478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Art !!!
Your The New Big Mando AZ or did you steal his camara! Good pic of my car I wasnt able snap one
:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 25 2011, 10:49 AM~20177982
> *Damn Art !!!
> Your The New Big Mando AZ or did you steal his camara! Good pic of my car I wasnt able snap one
> :biggrin:
> *


Im showing him a little, grasshopper has a lot to learn still :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 10:55 AM~20178038
> *Im showing him a little, grasshopper has a lot to learn still :biggrin:
> *


ya got to learn how to snap and drink!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 06:00 AM~20176592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 25 2011, 10:49 AM~20177982
> *Damn Art !!!
> Your The New Big Mando AZ or did you steal his camara! Good pic of my car I wasnt able snap one
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: OH :0 YOU :cheesy: MEAN :wow: THIS  CAR :naughty:




















WAIT FOR IT...........................


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20178415
> *:biggrin: OH  :0 YOU :cheesy:  MEAN  :wow: THIS   CAR :naughty:
> WAIT FOR IT...........................
> 
> ...


guess ill have to step my photo game up, art you the man!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 12:01 PM~20178528
> *guess ill have to step my photo game up, art you the man!
> *


he took that with a disposable camera too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2011, 12:05 PM~20178560
> *he took that with a disposable camera too!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 12:01 PM~20178528
> *guess ill have to step my photo game up, art you the man!
> *


naw man,,,,, you do the quality and i do quantity...
alot of fuckin disposeable cameras a! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2011, 12:05 PM~20178560
> *he took that with a disposable camera too!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 25 2011, 10:26 AM~20177831
> *Thank you Sir!! :thumbsup:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20178415
> *:biggrin: OH  :0 YOU :cheesy:  MEAN  :wow: THIS   CAR :naughty:
> WAIT FOR IT...........................
> 
> ...


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats up az side ? i have a rear axle from a jaguar x-j6 for sale for $350 it comes complete with all suspension and mounting cages, has inbord brakes and is in great shape, pm me if interested, this is an independant rear axle


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 03:24 PM~13180640
> *Well when the engine dies....you gotta rebuild it right.....Its Fuking sad noone wants to give Props for LRM for sparking all of us to unite
> 
> thats why were having such problems....no shows=no unity
> ...


I FOUND THIS BROWSING LAYITLOW....



IT LOOKS LIKE UNITY IS A BIG PART OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 24 2011, 10:53 AM~20169349
> *
> *


Sup Homie, got that email. Downloaded with no problem. Thanks again bro, got a beer for you when I see you!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

FINE ASS FRIDAY


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 12:30 PM~20179210
> *Sup Homie, got that email. Downloaded with no problem. Thanks again bro, got a beer for you when I see you!
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE........CANT DRINK NO MORE....A DIET SODA OR A WATER WILL DO.....AND THANK FOR THE OFFER........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 25 2011, 01:34 PM~20179236
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE........CANT DRINK NO MORE....A DIET SODA OR A WATER WILL DO.....AND THANK FOR THE OFFER........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 25 2011, 07:20 AM~20176713
> *Good job Frank!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20178415
> *:biggrin: OH  :0 YOU :cheesy:  MEAN  :wow: THIS   CAR :naughty:
> WAIT FOR IT...........................
> 
> ...


HOLDING OUT ARE YOU PINCHE GRASS HOPPER! lol
:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 12:46 PM~20178858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

all car clubs come in and get 10% off. Bring your ride and get 15% off


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 25 2011, 02:27 PM~20179600
> *HOLDING OUT ARE YOU PINCHE GRASS HOPPER! lol
> :biggrin:
> *


i forgot i had that one,,,,, i walked thru the whole show and took a pic of each car,,, i tried at least,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 25 2011, 03:00 PM~20179785
> *
> *


what up mr  C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 25 2011, 12:05 PM~20178560
> *he took that with a disposable camera too!!! :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SHE GOT THW WHOLE WORLD IN HER PANTS ,,SHE GOT THE WHOLE WIDE WROLD IN HER PANTS!!!!!!!!!






















WAIT FOR IT..........................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 03:54 PM~20180054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talk about a big ASS picture


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 04:04 PM~20180120
> *talk about a big ASS picture
> *


YA SOMETHING BOUT A GIRL IN WHITE :naughty: THAT MAKE S MY FROOT LOOP :boink:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 03:54 PM~20180048
> *SHE GOT THW WHOLE WORLD IN HER PANTS ,,SHE GOT THE WHOLE WIDE WROLD IN HER PANTS!!!!!!!!!
> WAIT FOR IT..........................
> 
> ...


This one to :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2011, 04:09 PM~20180157
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!
!
!
!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

its been a long ass week, and I am not looking forward for 2marow, I have my friends funeral service to go to


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 04:34 PM~20180325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

it was just three people like two seconds ago
10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, Mr.Andres, Lunas64, steadydippin4life, Knightstalker, ART LOKS, Dat fool Juan


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20180448
> *it was just three :fool2: people like two seconds ago
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, Mr.Andres, Lunas64, steadydippin4life, Knightstalker, ART LOKS, Dat fool Juan
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 03:53 PM~20180448
> *it was just three people like two seconds ago
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, Mr.Andres, Lunas64, steadydippin4life, Knightstalker, ART LOKS, Dat fool Juan
> *



MY HOW TIME FLIES HUH????....................


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 04:38 PM~20180351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that you Art LOks at the show taking pics???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
just joking ha ha ha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 04:57 PM~20180466
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20180468
> *MY HOW TIME FLIES HUH????....................
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

AM I READING THIS RIGHT ? THIS IS AN 11 HOUR CARSHOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 25 2011, 05:01 PM~20180491
> *AM I READING THIS RIGHT ? THIS IS AN 11 HOUR CARSHOW
> 
> 
> ...


thats what it says


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

]


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 03:58 PM~20180473
> *is that you Art LOks at the show taking pics???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just joking ha ha ha
> *



NAW...THAT WASNT HIM....HE WORE THE WHITE SKIRT WITH THE BLACK HEELS.... :0 :0 :0 ...TRIED TO GET ME TO PLAY A SONG FOR HIM......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 25 2011, 05:04 PM~20180509
> *NAW...THAT WASNT HIM....HE WORE THE WHITE SKIRT WITH THE BLACK HEELS.... :0  :0  :0 ...TRIED TO GET ME TO PLAY A SONG FOR HIM......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oooooohhhh was it " Always and forever"


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 04:05 PM~20180523
> *oooooohhhh was it " Always and forever"
> *




NOPE.....IT WAS "SHE USED TO BE MY GIRL"...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 25 2011, 05:06 PM~20180529
> *NOPE.....IT WAS "SHE USED TO BE MY GIRL"...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 25 2011, 05:04 PM~20180509
> *NAW...THAT WASNT HIM....HE WORE THE WHITE SKIRT WITH THE BLACK HEELS.... :0  :0  :0 ...TRIED TO GET ME TO PLAY A SONG FOR HIM......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 04:34 PM~20180325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE(elphoenixquetzal @ Mar 25 2011, 03:58 PM) 
is that you Art LOks at the show taking pics???? 
just joking ha ha ha



NAW...THAT WASNT HIM....HE WORE THE WHITE SKIRT WITH THE BLACK HEELS.... ...TRIED TO GET ME TO PLAY A SONG FOR HIM......... 


QUOTE(elphoenixquetzal @ Mar 25 2011, 04:05 PM) 
oooooohhhh was it " Always and forever"




NOPE.....IT WAS "SHE USED TO BE MY GIRL"...... 




























WAIT FOR IT........................................




























BOTH OF YOU,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, TOGETHER....................



























HOLDING HANDS..............................












WAIT FOR IT......................




















DAMN 250 MORE TIMES I GOT TO TELL YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20180651
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 05:32 PM~20180677
> *QUOTE(elphoenixquetzal @ Mar 25 2011, 03:58 PM)
> is that you Art LOks at the show taking pics????
> just joking ha ha ha
> ...


dude did you just blow me a kiss??? sorry art I dont know you like that!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20180651
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal, D.J. Midnite, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave:
> *


WE CAN ALL SHARE!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 25 2011, 05:35 PM~20180696
> *dude did you just blow me a kiss??? sorry art I dont know you like that!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!
MY BAD :wow: 

IN THAT CASE...............................................................

































NO :wow: ****!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 05:40 PM~20180723
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!
> MY BAD  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE MY CONTRIBUTION FOR FINE ASS FRIDAYS!!!!!

IM OUTA HERE,,,, 
HOPE ALL THAT MAKE IT OUT TO THE OLD SCHOOL SHOW HAVE A BOMB ASS TIME...

HOMIE KEEP UR HEAD UP AT THE FUNERAL.

AND THE REST OF THE AZ SIDE,,,,,,

KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 05:48 PM~20180776
> *WELL AZ SIDE MY CONTRIBUTION FOR FINE ASS FRIDAYS!!!!!
> 
> IM OUTA HERE,,,,
> ...


THANKS AND ALWAYS HOMIE ALWAYS!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK JUST ONE MORE.... :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOWRIDERS WELCOMED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHOSE CAR IS ON THE FLYER??????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: OFF TOPIC!!!!! :wow:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 25 2011, 04:34 PM~20180325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 06:01 PM~20180855
> *LOWRIDERS WELCOMED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHOSE CAR IS ON THE FLYER??????
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Mar 25 2011, 06:17 PM~20181381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> **


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

hello !!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 25 2011, 04:40 PM~20180723
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!
> MY BAD  :wow:
> 
> ...


Why is every pic Rick is in he is flippin someon off?? FINE!!!! :uh:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## ashleyelmwood (Feb 24, 2011)

does anyone know much about Level 10. They say they can put hydraulics on for 2500


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup this is going to be a good one. Beer will be sold at the faciltiy. Good news is that there will be no problems with drinking beer, bad news is that no beer will be allowed in. This is going to be a good time, between the performance act the hop and the wet t shirt and booty shaking contest we are going to need a show this long.


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Big props to Arizona Pride, Individuals, and Lowrider Style to be the first clubs to show up.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20182702
> *Why is every pic Rick is in he is flippin someon off?? FINE!!!! :uh:
> *


:biggrin:











J/K TATA MOON!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

AZ side do u guys knw were I can get a set of new 13x7's and tires buy the morning


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 26 2011, 12:58 AM~20183824
> *AZ side do u guys knw were I can get a set of new 13x7's and tires buy the morning
> *


MY HOMIE HAS A SET OF CENTER GOLDS WITH TIRES FOR $450, THEY ONLY BEEN RODE ON FOR 3 WEEKS


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2011, 11:59 PM~20183831
> *MY HOMIE HAS A SET OF CENTER GOLDS WITH TIRES FOR $450, THEY ONLY BEEN RODE ON FOR 3 WEEKS
> *


Good looking out but I need chrome 1s bro if any body can help a brown out out ill beer them


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 25 2011, 11:58 PM~20183824
> *AZ side do u guys knw were I can get a set of new 13x7's and tires buy the morning
> *


Try calling Alex at cell # 602-434-3067 , shop # 602-626-5002


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2278562413.html


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late night at the Chawp Shop......















..... and yes Justin I painted ur dash... its gold with flake and it came out cool.... :uh:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Thank justin u da man bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 26 2011, 12:55 AM~20184069
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop......
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chucky


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Mar 26 2011, 12:55 AM~20184070
> *Thank justin u da man bro
> *


No Problem Chevy, I hope Alex has the wheels and tires your looking for. Did you ever find a roofer?


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

That's twice bro u have had my back I owe carnal if u come on sunday for the jag show ill I got u back in the beer thang


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 26 2011, 12:55 AM~20184069
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop......
> 
> 
> ...


nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 26 2011, 12:55 AM~20184069
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop......
> 
> 
> ...


late 70's box chevy? or impala?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 25 2011, 10:48 PM~20183324
> *Big props to Arizona Pride, Individuals, and Lowrider Style to be the first clubs to show up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 25 2011, 05:01 PM~20180491
> *AM I READING THIS RIGHT ? THIS IS AN 11 HOUR CARSHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2011, 11:59 PM~20183831
> *MY HOMIE HAS A SET OF CENTER GOLDS WITH TIRES FOR $450, THEY ONLY BEEN RODE ON FOR 3 WEEKS
> *


wuz up let get the ################ i need some
:biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

50cent will be at chichis tonite get your tickets ....at the door were going to be there after the OLD SCHOOL CC. SHOW


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 25 2011, 10:48 PM~20183324
> *Big props to Arizona Pride, Individuals, and Lowrider Style to be the first clubs to show up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TODAY!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 26 2011, 12:55 AM~20184069
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop......
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Old School car show today! A lot of nice rides out there!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2011, 11:47 AM~20186225
> *Old School car show today! A lot of nice rides out there!
> *


Working!! have a good time!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2011, 12:49 PM~20186240
> *Working!! have a good time!
> *


SHOULD HAVE CALLED IN TATA


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Big props to Ricky for the pic's!!!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 26 2011, 12:47 PM~20186225
> *Old School car show today! A lot of nice rides out there!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 26 2011, 12:49 PM~20186240
> *Working!! have a good time!
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 26 2011, 01:04 PM~20186361
> *SHOULD HAVE CALLED IN TATA
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: Here you go ernie , the picture you wanted....


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Wheres eberyone cruising after the show?


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Anybody cruisn tonight after show and were??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good morning AZ , what's going on 2 day


----------



## 94azrider (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 24 2011, 07:29 AM~20168305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know the move-in time for this show??? Thanks


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*Any shows today ?*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody cruising the carwash on baseline & central tonight? what time?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 10:27 AM~20192317
> *Anybody cruising the carwash on baseline & central tonight? what time?
> *


wens this??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 94AZRider_@Mar 27 2011, 09:13 AM~20191782
> *Does anyone know the move-in time for this show??? Thanks
> *


i thinbk its 1-3


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*So what's going down today ? :dunno: *


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Mar 27 2011, 08:57 AM~20191682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is at the Jaguar's Gold Club 1902 N. Black Canyon Hwy
Move in 1-4pm  

<span style=\'color:red\'>*KROWN ENTERTAINMENT HEELS & WHEELS 8 SUNDAY MARCH 27TH WERE DOIN $500.00+ WINNER TAKE ALL CAR HOP - IM GETTIN HEELS & WHEELS TROPHIES & PLAQUES FOR ALL VEHICLES & BIKES, PLUS A FULL PAGE SPREAD IN LOW LIFE MAGAZINE TO THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER FOR THIS SHOW (YOU MUST BE REGISTERED TO WIN) $5 REGISTRATION TO ENTER YOUR VEHICLE OR BIKE. HIT ME UP TO LOCK IN YOUR SPOT IN ADVANCE [email protected] *















_


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 10:27 AM~20192317
> *Anybody cruising the carwash on baseline & central tonight? what time?
> *


wuz up bro buenos dias crusing tonight?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Mar 27 2011, 11:49 AM~20192855
> *wuz up bro buenos dias crusing tonight?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


maybe? are you?


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 12:18 PM~20193012
> *maybe? are you?
> *


U LET ME KNOW ?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Mar 27 2011, 12:46 PM~20193158
> *U LET ME KNOW ?
> *


as soon as i find out when and where. :biggrin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 12:56 PM~20193188
> *as soon as i find out when and where. :biggrin:
> *


KOOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Mar 27 2011, 01:47 PM~20193478
> *KOOL
> *


lets me up at Guadalajaras parking lot at 6-630 and then we will go for a cruise to the car wash on baseline and central. 

anyone down to roll with us, just show up at the parking lot!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

On behalf of Jesse and the rest of Old School car club we would all like to thank all clubs and solo riders who participated in the show. Overall the show was a success and look forward to making it a yearly thing. 

Special shout out to Intruders Car Club for taking the trophy for "best of the best"


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 27 2011, 03:23 PM~20194023
> *On behalf of Jesse and the rest of Old School car club we would all like to thank all clubs and solo riders who participated in the show. Overall the show was a success and look forward to making it a yearly thing.
> 
> Special shout out to Intruders Car Club for taking the trophy for "best of the best"
> *


it was one hell of a show thanks for letting us participate  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 03:10 PM~20193942
> *lets me up at Guadalajaras parking lot at 6-630 and then we will go for a cruise to the car wash on baseline and central.
> 
> anyone down to roll with us, just show up at the parking lot!
> *



we will see you there! i'm going tonight! like to check out your ride....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Mar 27 2011, 04:10 PM~20194242
> *we will see you there! i'm going tonight! like to check out your ride....
> *


hell yeah bro, see u in a few :biggrin:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone hittn central tonight??


Phx cc


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutty buddy_@Mar 27 2011, 04:47 PM~20194512
> *Anyone hittn central tonight??
> Phx cc
> *


Identity is :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

What time ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Posting these for Marinate


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Mar 27 2011, 08:57 AM~20191682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OLD SCHOOL TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 27 2011, 03:23 PM~20194023
> *On behalf of Jesse and the rest of Old School car club we would all like to thank all clubs and solo riders who participated in the show. Overall the show was a success and look forward to making it a yearly thing.
> 
> Special shout out to Intruders Car Club for taking the trophy for "best of the best"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 27 2011, 03:23 PM~20194023
> *On behalf of Jesse and the rest of Old School car club we would all like to thank all clubs and solo riders who participated in the show. Overall the show was a success and look forward to making it a yearly thing.
> 
> Special shout out to Intruders Car Club for taking the trophy for "best of the best"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

What up az side..Running a special on powder coating until the 1st of the month. You wont ever be able to get stuff done for this cheap.

heres a few things I did the past 3 days
































gloss black


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Mar 27 2011, 03:23 PM~20194023
> *On behalf of Jesse, Raul and the rest of Old School car club we would all like to thank all clubs and solo riders who participated in the show. Overall the show was a success and look forward to making it a yearly thing.
> 
> Special shout out to Intruders Car Club for taking the trophy for "best of the best"
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Good times!!!!!!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side. good monday mornin 2 ya! :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...




 Now that's FUCKED UP !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie,,,,, dats fucked up,,,, glad ur ok!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY ABOUT THAT DOGGIE.....
WE"RE GETTING READY TO TEAM UP WITH M.A.D. PRETTY SOON ON A SHOW.
DAM DRUNK DRIVERS!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


damm that sucks sorry to hear hope your ok man


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks bro is evryone ok hope no one got hurt. Keep your head up homie.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit man hope ur aight was ur car parked?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE YA ME AND MY 6 YR OLD DAUGHTER OK JUST SORE....BUT DAM NOW ITS TIME TO START ALL OVER AND THAT FCKER DIDNT HAVE ANY INSURANCE........FCCKKK


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 11:48 AM~20201148
> *THANKS EVERYONE YA ME AND MY 6 YR  OLD DAUGHTER OK JUST SORE....BUT DAM NOW ITS TIME TO START ALL OVER AND THAT FCKER DIDNT HAVE ANY INSURANCE........FCCKKK
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: fuck that puto go to his house every week till he pays up


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 09:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, glad everyone was ok!! Sorry to hear Bro!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2011, 11:51 AM~20201169
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck that puto go to his house every week till he pays up
> *


agreed


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2011, 11:51 AM~20201169
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck that puto go to his house every week till he pays up
> *



I AGRREE I SEE HIM ON THE STREETS ALL THE TIME..... :machinegun:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Wine Tester

In an alcohol factory the regular taster died and the director started looking for a new one to hire.

A drunkard with ragged, dirty look came to apply for the position.

The director of the factory wondered how to send him away.

They tested him.

They gave him a glass with a drink. He tried it and said, "It's red wine, a muscat, three years old, grown on a north slope, matured in
steel containers."
"That's correct", said the boss.

Another glass.
"It's red wine, cabernet, eight years old, a south-western slope, oak barrels."
"Correct."

A third glass.
''It's champagne, high grade and exclusive'' calmly said the drunk.

The director was astonished.
He winked at his secretary to suggest something.

She brought in a glass of her urine. The alcoholic tried it.

"It's a blonde, 26 years old, pregnant in the third month.
And if you don't give me the job, I'll let everyone know that you're the father!"


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 28 2011, 11:18 AM~20201392
> *The Wine Tester
> 
> In an alcohol factory the regular taster died and the director started looking for a new one to hire.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 11:48 AM~20201148
> *THANKS EVERYONE YA ME AND MY 6 YR  OLD DAUGHTER OK JUST SORE....BUT DAM NOW ITS TIME TO START ALL OVER AND THAT FCKER DIDNT HAVE ANY INSURANCE........FCCKKK
> *



DAMN HOMIE  BUT I AM GLAD YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER ARE OKAY.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 28 2011, 01:09 PM~20201741
> *DAMN HOMIE    BUT I AM GLAD YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER ARE OKAY.
> *


THANKS OG PLAYER..YA IM GLAD WE OK BUT NOW ITS STARTING TO HIT ME THAT MY CAR IS TOTALLED.....BUT OH WEL TIME FOR A NEW PROJECT


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK HOMIES I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER AT THE MOMENT AND HAD A DEATH IN THE FAMILY SO HAVEN'T BEEN ON FOR A BIT. NEW INFO ON THE OG KICK BACK GONNA HAVE AN EXIBITION HOP TALKED TO COMPITA AND CHALIO BOTH SAID THEY MIGHT MAKE IT AND ALSO I HAVE A SET OF HORSESHOES THAT I WILL SET UP SO YOU GUYS CAN PLAY AND IF ANYONE HAS A SET IF YOU DON'T MIND BRING IT SO OTHERS CAN PLAY I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT  THANK YOU!!!! ALSO I KNOW A FEW OF YOU SAID YOU WOULD HELP ME OUT THE DAY OF THE EVENT IF YOU WILL STILL BE ABLE TO HELP ME OUT PLEASE PM ME SO I KNOW WHO WILL ALL BE THERE FOR SURE. THANK YOU HOMIES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE WITH YOUR FAMILIES TO ENJOY THE DAY WITH US... :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20201810
> *THANKS OG PLAYER..YA IM GLAD WE OK BUT NOW ITS STARTING TO HIT ME THAT MY CAR IS TOTALLED.....BUT OH WEL TIME FOR A NEW PROJECT
> *



YOU'RE WELCOME  YEAH I HEAR YOU IT SUCKS ESPECIALLY WHEN HE HAD NO INSURANCE BEEN THERE THEY TOTALED MY 92 CADILLAC BIG BODY GOT HIT TWICE AND BOTH DRIVERS WERE TEENS AND HAD NO INSURANCE IT SUCKED


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 28 2011, 10:20 AM~20200528
> *what up az side. good monday mornin 2 ya! :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE HOW'S IT GOING?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 11:48 AM~20201148
> *THANKS EVERYONE YA ME AND MY 6 YR  OLD DAUGHTER OK JUST SORE....BUT DAM NOW ITS TIME TO START ALL OVER AND THAT FCKER DIDNT HAVE ANY INSURANCE........FCCKKK
> *


Glad you and your daughter are ok, out of curiosity did you have insurance? I ask because I thought your insurance will pay if you got hit by a uninsured driver.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 28 2011, 02:14 PM~20202126
> *Glad you and your daughter are ok, out of curiosity did you have insurance? I ask because I thought your insurance will pay if you got hit by a uninsured driver.
> *


I think your right but only if its full coverage and not liability, but it also depends on the insurance


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 28 2011, 01:41 PM~20201926
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOW'S IT GOING?
> *


work :angry: og tryin to do tha do you know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
hno:

You and the family ok bro? Fucked up!!!! Time for a 64


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 28 2011, 02:14 PM~20202126
> *Glad you and your daughter are ok, out of curiosity did you have insurance? I ask because I thought your insurance will pay if you got hit by a uninsured driver.
> *


YA BRO I HAVE FULL COVERAGE......I GOTTA PAY THE $500 DEDUCTABLE BUT IM THINKING THE CAR IS A LOSS THEY GOTTA COME LOOK AT IT NOW.... :angry:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 02:43 PM~20202377
> *:wow:
> hno:
> 
> ...



I HAVE MY EYE ON A MINI BLAZER.GOTTA TAKE SUM FOOL OUT FROM PHX AT THE VEGAS SHOW HAHAHA........NA J/K HOMIE....LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY CADDY OR A 66 CAPRICE... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 02:49 PM~20202438
> *I HAVE MY EYE ON A MINI BLAZER. SUM FOOL OUT FROM PHX GONNA GO HARD AT THE VEGAS SHOW HAHAHA........NA J/K HOMIE....LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY CADDY OR A 66 CAPRICE... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 09:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn did a monster truck hit u?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 02:49 PM~20202438
> *I HAVE MY EYE ON A MINI BLAZER.GOTTA TAKE SUM FOOL OUT FROM PHX AT THE VEGAS SHOW HAHAHA........NA J/K HOMIE....LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY CADDY OR A 66 CAPRICE... :biggrin:
> *


For sale


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 02:49 PM~20202438
> *I HAVE MY EYE ON A MINI BLAZER.GOTTA TAKE SUM FOOL OUT FROM PHX AT THE VEGAS SHOW HAHAHA........NA J/K HOMIE....LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY CADDY OR A 66 CAPRICE... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 28 2011, 03:09 PM~20202608
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 28 2011, 03:09 PM~20202608
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...


whats the ticket?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 03:11 PM~20202636
> *whats the ticket?
> *


5 obo $$$$$$$$$$$$ talks :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 28 2011, 03:12 PM~20202642
> *5 obo $$$$$$$$$$$$ talks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 28 2011, 03:11 PM~20202633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 28 2011, 03:09 PM~20202608
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: HOWS THE SETTUP?? DOES IT HAVE ONE??


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 03:15 PM~20202670
> *:wow: HOWS THE SETTUP?? DOES IT HAVE ONE??
> *


never been cut ,,,,,115,000 on it


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Mar 28 2011, 03:16 PM~20202685
> *never been cut ,,,,,115,000 on it
> *



:wow: ORALE.........WILL SEE AFTER ALL THE INSURANCE BULL HOW MUCH I GET FOR MY MONTE AND THEN ITS CAR SHOPPING TIME..... :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

cool


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGMANDOAZ.COM

UPDATE:

*The 2011 BigMandoaz.com Online Car Show currently has 19 entries. The following clubs showing-*

1. Identity C.C. /B.C. Arizona 

2. Reality C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

3. Unity C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

4. Phoenix Riderz C.C.

5. Old School C.C. Glendale, Arizona

6. Phoenix Prime C.C.

7. United Dreams C.C. Yuma, Arizona

8. Sicohtic Intentions C.C.

9. Lowrider Girl C.C.

10. Rollerz Only C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

11. New Image C.C. Phoenix, Arizona


Reg Deadline is April 2nd 2011, Voting will begin on April 4th 2011. Winners of the Online Car Show will be presented with their awards on April 16th 2011 at the Fort McDowell Car Show! 

BIGMANDOAZ.COM


Special Thanks to our Sponsors: *Sixty4 Promotions, MotorSport Showcase & Fish Designz*


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

SELLING MY LEXUS!

FOR SALE OR GOOD TRADE NO JUNK!

$6700 OBO

OR CLEAN ASS CAR PLUS CASH UP OR DOWN DONT MATTER!!!

1999 LEXUS GS300 200K NEW WATER PUMP & TIMING BELT,
HAS POWER EVERYTHING, 
MOON ROOF, 7" TOUCH SCREEN DVD PLAYER, 
IPOD CONNECTOR & CHARGER,
BASS AMP , ALPINE SUB, HID LIGHTS, 

TINTED WINDOWS ALL AROUND EVEN MY NEW WINDSHIELD CRYSTAL CLEAR 50% TINT LIKE SUNGLASSES,

NEW MOTOR MOUNT, COLD ASS A/C, FAST HAS INLINE 6 LIKE TOYOTA SUPRAS, NEW BRAKES, NEW RIMS NEW TIRES, FRESH CAR CATCHES ALOT OF ATTENTION GOOD ON GAS & SMOOTH RIDE.......


$6700 CASH OBO 
GORDO 623-261-2616


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP FOCKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 28 2011, 04:32 PM~20203315
> *WHATS UP FOCKERS! :biggrin:
> *


whats cracking!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, ed1983, smiley_62, BIGBOO475365, Knightstalker
WHATS UP HOMIE... IF YOU WANT THAT CHANDALIER COME WIT 50$ AND ITS URZ!!!!

HOWD MOMS LIKE THE TV STAND??


WHAT UP ED1983
Q-VO KNIGHTSTALKER!!!
WHAT IT DO BIG BOO!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 28 2011, 06:10 PM~20203613
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, ed1983, smiley_62, BIGBOO475365, Knightstalker
> WHATS UP HOMIE... IF YOU WANT THAT CHANDALIER COME WIT 50$ AND ITS URZ!!!!
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Yes it's lifted!!!!!!
_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


I hope eveyone was ok? That sucks.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: what's up az side


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Mar 28 2011, 06:33 PM~20204307
> *:biggrin: what's up az side
> *


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Mar 28 2011, 06:33 PM~20204307
> *:biggrin: what's up az side
> *


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 28 2011, 06:41 PM~20204433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THAT SEXY MEXICAN :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 28 2011, 04:08 PM~20203147
> *SELLING MY LEXUS!
> 
> FOR SALE OR GOOD TRADE NO JUNK!
> ...


wow like that !


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 28 2011, 07:31 PM~20204979
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:uh: :uh: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! ONE TOO MANY CERVEZAS LAST NIGHT!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 28 2011, 07:39 PM~20205068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now this car is badass. :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 28 2011, 01:21 PM~20201819
> *OK HOMIES I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER AT THE MOMENT AND HAD A DEATH IN THE FAMILY SO HAVEN'T BEEN ON FOR A BIT.  NEW INFO ON THE OG KICK BACK GONNA HAVE AN EXIBITION HOP TALKED TO COMPITA AND CHALIO BOTH SAID THEY MIGHT MAKE IT AND ALSO I HAVE A SET OF HORSESHOES THAT I WILL SET UP SO YOU GUYS CAN PLAY AND IF ANYONE HAS A SET IF YOU DON'T MIND BRING IT SO OTHERS CAN PLAY I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT   THANK YOU!!!! ALSO I KNOW A FEW OF YOU SAID YOU WOULD HELP ME OUT THE DAY OF THE EVENT IF YOU WILL STILL  BE ABLE TO HELP ME OUT PLEASE PM ME SO I KNOW WHO WILL ALL BE THERE FOR SURE. THANK YOU HOMIES AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE WITH YOUR FAMILIES TO ENJOY THE DAY WITH US... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT IS SAD TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR RIDE HOMIE...BUT GOOD TO HEAR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE OK!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 28 2011, 07:55 PM~20205228
> *Now this car is badass.  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

IAM GONNA CHANGE ARTS SAYING ALITTLE BIT....
THIS IS FOR YOU JUSTIN......





















HERE IT COMES.........





































HERE IT COMES......




























HERE IT COMES.........





















































BAM!!!!!!!!!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

JUST A PREVIEW OF WHAT IS COMING TOMORROW AZ SIDE!!! :naughty:












:fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 28 2011, 10:08 PM~20206641
> * JUST A PREVIEW OF WHAT IS COMING TOMORROW AZ SIDE!!! :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Mar 27 2011, 11:46 PM~20198531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, the wash got packed!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats fucked up bro.........

monte carlo.... R.I.P.!!! :angry:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Mar 29 2011, 12:08 AM~20207364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!*_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!*_


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

REAL 4 LIFE C.C. STOPPING BY TO SEE WHAT'S GOOD IN AZ. 
WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY ROLLIN WHEN WE HIT THE STREET MAY 13TH-16TH FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 12:34 AM~20207489
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!  Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!
> *


did you find my charger


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Mar 28 2011, 07:09 PM~20204754
> *wow like that !
> *


 :biggrin: 
Its your LEXUS just under my Name Mike! LOL.....YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Mar 29 2011, 12:08 AM~20207364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 12:14 AM~20207396
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!  Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


WAS IT A BUD LIGHT RAG 66 THAT HIT YOU? LOL JK HOPE EVERYONE IS ALRIGHT.

THAT CAR IS SALVAGED BENT FRAME, BUCKLED QUARTER PANELS, ETC..... START REMOVING YOUR SET UP & SOUNDS SYSYTEM & THROW ON SOME S-10 or Camaro WHEELS.....
HOPE THEY CASH YOU OUT ATLEAST ALMOST WHAT YOU WERE INTO IT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_  










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 12:34 AM~20207489
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!  Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!
> *






























:roflmao: 

I'M RICK JAMES BITCH! ENJOY YOURSELF!!!! IM READY BEN JUST GOT MY SHIRT LOL


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:16 AM~20208642
> *GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 12:14 AM~20207396
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!  Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20200660
> *AFTER A GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON PICNIC SUM DRUNK DRIVER FCKED UP MY CAR...PLEASE DONT DRINK AND DRIVE...
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! that suck homie  at least u and ur family ar ok. a car is replaceable familia aint


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818+Mar 29 2011, 08:07 AM~20208571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 06:56 AM~20208188
> *did you find my charger
> *


na bro.... shit just go buy another one. there onlylike 10 dollars


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 29 2011, 08:18 AM~20208660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



es todo homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 09:00 AM~20208960
> *FUCK THAT SHIT! I DON'T DRINK! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! *_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I forgot to post this in our line up at the Old School Show......_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt were is torta tuesday. What's good chris


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 09:09 AM~20209035
> *na bro....  shit just go buy another one. there onlylike 10 dollars
> *


just $10......Thats a 12 pack :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20209247
> *I forgot to post this in our line up at the Old School Show......
> 
> 
> ...


 IVE SEEN THAT CAR SOMEWERE BEFORE. I CANT MEMBER.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

wheres all the tortas?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20209548
> *IVE SEEN THAT CAR SOMEWERE BEFORE. I CANT MEMBER.
> *



I ALMOST WANNA SAY THAT WAS A MAJESTICS CAR.....HMMMMM.....NOT TO SURE BUT ALMOST WANNA SAY....I KNOW I SAW PICS OF IT FROM THIS PAST VEGAS SHOW......THEN AGAIN, I COULD BE WRONG....... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 29 2011, 08:07 AM~20208571
> *WAS IT A BUD LIGHT RAG 66 THAT HIT YOU? LOL JK HOPE EVERYONE IS ALRIGHT.
> 
> THAT CAR IS SALVAGED BENT FRAME, BUCKLED QUARTER PANELS, ETC..... START REMOVING YOUR SET UP & SOUNDS SYSYTEM & THROW ON SOME S-10 or Camaro WHEELS.....
> ...



yup the adjuster gonna let me know today or tomorrow exactly whats gonna happen.....so parts may be up for sale soon!!!


----------



## jakedeez (Feb 21, 2011)

I see you don miguel. que onda mikey


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 10:16 AM~20209548
> *IVE SEEN THAT CAR SOMEWERE BEFORE. I CANT MEMBER.
> *



Yeah it was from majestics I know the guy who owned it clean car good buy homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 29 2011, 11:21 AM~20210204
> *Yeah it was from majestics I know the guy who owned it clean car good buy homie
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT THE HOMIE SAID. BEAUTIFUL RIDE.....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jakedeez_@Mar 29 2011, 11:16 AM~20210162
> *I see you don miguel. que onda mikey
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP JAKE DEEZ


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 29 2011, 08:18 AM~20208660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

is everyones computer broke :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 09:00 AM~20208960
> *FUCK THAT SHIT! I DON'T DRINK! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

LMAO.......WHAT THE 5 FINGERS SAY TO THE FACE?! WHAT? "SMACK" :twak:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

whats up fallas, I'm selling my 2000 cadillac dts, all black leather, navigation, every option available, fully loaded.asking 3500 no trades clean ti

















tle


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 06:56 AM~20208188
> *did you find my charger
> *



hey unity mike remember you said the picnic isn't gonna start till I get there  :biggrin: I am gonna get there early hehehehehe :biggrin: What do I need to bring???


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 29 2011, 02:22 PM~20211256
> *hey unity mike remember you said the picnic isn't gonna start till I get there  :biggrin:  I am gonna get there early hehehehehe  :biggrin:  What do I need to bring???
> *


BRING A EMPTY STOMACHE!


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats the number to the black caddy?

im intrested in buyin....

robert 602-451-3080


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Mar 29 2011, 02:22 PM~20211256
> *hey unity mike remember you said the picnic isn't gonna start till I get there  :biggrin:  I am gonna get there early hehehehehe  :biggrin:  What do I need to bring???
> *


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2011, 02:02 PM~20211101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its too bright!
IAM BLIND!!!!!!!!! :wow: 









































NICE WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 29 2011, 01:57 PM~20211061
> *whats up fallas, I'm selling my 2000 cadillac dts, all black leather, navigation, every option available, fully loaded.asking 3500 no trades clean ti
> 
> 
> ...


how many miles?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG M GLENDALE AZ (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20209247
> *I forgot to post this in our line up at the Old School Show......
> 
> 
> ...


 is this car from your club now homie??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG M GLENDALE AZ_@Mar 29 2011, 03:19 PM~20211604
> *is this car from your club now homie??
> *


YES IT IS.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PIC FROM OLD SCHOOL SHOW!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 09:22 AM~20209124
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!
> *


YES WE ARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20209247
> *I forgot to post this in our line up at the Old School Show......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 29 2011, 03:18 PM~20211598
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP JUSTIN AZ ????YOU GOT ANY KNIFE LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211930
> *WHAT UP JUSTIN AZ ????YOU GOT ANY KNIFE LEFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Still have 15 of them left.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FREE BEER


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 29 2011, 04:22 PM~20212032
> *Still have 15 of them left.
> *


WE GOT TO REMAKE THE MUSIC VIDEO (BEAT IT) !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I need one !!!!!!!!!I need take it to a gun fight!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  TODAY IS TORTA TUESDAY......RIGHT??????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS ONE IS FOR BIGMANDOAZ (aka MR. IDENTITY)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS IS THE LAST ONE........  FOR NOW!!! :naughty:





















WAIT FOR IT...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 29 2011, 04:05 PM~20211917
> *NICE CADI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2011, 05:15 PM~20212399
> *:biggrin: THIS IS THE LAST ONE........  FOR NOW!!! :naughty:
> WAIT FOR IT...
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ANOTHER PIC OF THE OLD SCHOOL HOP!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 29 2011, 05:59 PM~20212741
> *ANOTHER PIC OF THE OLD SCHOOL HOP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i m only postin up one torta for this torta tuesday,,,,,, 


















this torta is full of chicken thanks to big ben.......................












and got a couple of cold ones in da gullet................
















and took this pic under protest...........









wait for it...................











damn i aint right....................










:cheesy:














ok.........................







bammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ART LOKS, CLEMENTE, J69RAGTOP69, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Knightstalker, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Dat fool Juan, Techniquesphx

what up homie.... figure thursday.... i aint burnt em yet!!!!!!!!!!!
r you just want to fall thru im here all da time!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 29 2011, 06:52 PM~20213177
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ART LOKS, CLEMENTE, J69RAGTOP69, PHX CUSTOM TEES, Knightstalker, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Dat fool Juan, Techniquesphx
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: Knights Image Family on a sunday afternoon ... :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 29 2011, 08:07 PM~20213858
> *:h5: Knights Image Family on a sunday afternoon ... :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 29 2011, 08:10 PM~20213884
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about looking good knights image :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And now we are off to the car show !!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















That's whats up !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


































More pictures will come , as the car club is getting bigger .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 29 2011, 08:23 PM~20214026
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 09:22 AM~20209124
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!
> *



LISTOS COMPAS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  LET THE FAPPING CONTINUE!!!! 










:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 29 2011, 03:15 PM~20211567
> *Its too bright!
> IAM BLIND!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> NICE WORK HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP ARIZONA


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2011, 09:38 PM~20214760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

old school video of the week, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDkCTPsIJbg


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

LAST PIC OF THE NIGHT FOR TORTA TUESDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: OK....I FOUND A COUPLE MORE TORTAS!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20212042
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2011, 09:31 PM~20214682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Mar 29 2011, 12:08 AM~20207364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Techniques will be there!!!!!


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Mar 30 2011, 12:54 AM~20215894
> *Techniques will be there!!!!!
> *



thxs homie for coming out


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

did these last week


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 30 2011, 05:47 AM~20216590
> *Morning az
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 30 2011, 05:42 AM~20216570
> *GOOD MORNING AZ
> *


x2!! :biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave: READY FOR SUNDAY?!?!?! :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's of the Old School Show!!!!!!_  





































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2011, 09:33 PM~20214710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 29 2011, 09:36 PM~20214737
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20205567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 29 2011, 08:01 PM~20213793
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


what up brother!!!!!!! was good to see you and the family at the new image show!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Mar 29 2011, 08:07 PM~20213858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no invite no plate... no beer...look like a good time!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 29 2011, 10:22 PM~20215236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

i got the status on my monte just now..its considerd a total loss, i gotta wait for the insurance to call me and make me an offer.....oh ya and if i want to get parts off my car i have to buy it back from them.WTF....its my car!!! They said i can start takiing parts off now but the value of the car is gonna go down!!!! ARE U FCKING KIDDING ME!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 30 2011, 11:23 AM~20218627
> *i got the status on my monte just now..its considerd a total loss, i gotta wait for the insurance to call me and make me an offer.....oh ya and if i want to get parts off my car i have to buy it back from them.WTF....its my car!!! They said i can start takiing parts off now but the value of the car is gonna go down!!!! ARE U FCKING KIDDING ME!!!
> *


homie told you to take ur shit out and put some camaro rims on it....
they always do that shit... its your shit and you have to by it back  

oh wait ,,,my bad :0 

its the AMERICAN WAY!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 28 2011, 04:08 PM~20203147
> *SELLING MY LEXUS!
> 
> FOR SALE OR GOOD TRADE NO JUNK!
> ...




SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 29 2011, 08:10 PM~20213884
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Qvo sir weasel?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2011, 11:37 AM~20218732
> *homie told you to take ur shit out and put some camaro rims on it....
> they always do that shit... its your shit and you have to by it back
> 
> ...



WELL THEY TOLD ME I CAN TAKE MY RIMS OFF AND PUT SOME STOC WHEELS ON BUT VALUE GONNA GO DOWN WTF!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 30 2011, 12:08 PM~20218964
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


party time


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 30 2011, 01:00 PM~20219369
> *WELL THEY TOLD ME I CAN TAKE MY RIMS OFF AND PUT SOME STOC WHEELS ON BUT VALUE GONNA GO DOWN WTF!!! :angry:
> *


ya but there only gona give you pennies on the dolla for the rims que n0??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SOME EYE CANDY FOR THE HOMIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it...................................









where is everybody?????











:cheesy: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

vdmEuw-4Lfo&NR


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 30 2011, 01:00 PM~20219369
> *WELL THEY TOLD ME I CAN TAKE MY RIMS OFF AND PUT SOME STOC WHEELS ON BUT VALUE GONNA GO DOWN WTF!!! :angry:
> *


what kind of insurance did you have on it?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Answers :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
THE 5 ANSWERS WE HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR.



Q: WHAT ARE THE SMALL BUMPS AROUND A WOMAN'S NIPPLES FOR?
A: It's Braille for 'suck here'.

Q: WHAT IS AN AUSTRALIAN KISS?
A: It's the same as a French kiss, but 'down under.'

Q: WHAT DO YOU DO WITH 365 USED CONDOMS?
A: Melt them down, make a tire and call it a Goodyear.

Q: WHY WERE HURRICANES NORMALLY NAMED AFTER WOMEN?
A: Because when they come, they're wild and wet. But when they go, they take your house and car with them.

Q: WHY DO GIRLS RUB THEIR EYES WHEN THEY GET UP IN THE MORNING?
A: Because they don't have any balls to scratch...

BONUS QUESTIONS & ANSWERS

Q: What is a man's ultimate embarrassment?
A: Running into a wall with an erection and breaking his nose


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE A NEW EDITION TO OUR AZ FAMILIA.......


_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Cisco's 72 Monte!!!!!!_ :biggrin:

Stay tuned for more.......


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 30 2011, 06:42 AM~20216829
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's of the Old School Show!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Color-Bar-Pauls-New-Bo...=item3a63abddcd


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 30 2011, 05:28 PM~20221548
> *WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE A NEW EDITION TO OUR AZ FAMILIA.......
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Cisco's 72 Monte!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dammm Hec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 30 2011, 05:28 PM~20221548
> *WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE A NEW EDITION TO OUR AZ FAMILIA.......
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Cisco's 72 Monte!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...





Nice monte but it looks like a 70.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 30 2011, 03:54 PM~20220744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 30 2011, 05:49 PM~20221724
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Color-Bar-Pauls-New-Bo...=item3a63abddcd
> *


you should get it justin it will match your ride


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here you go justin you could even make your own http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=587475&st=20


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 30 2011, 05:45 PM~20221688
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:12 PM~20221918
> *Dammm Hec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 30 2011, 06:14 PM~20221942
> *Nice monte but it looks like a 70.
> *


MY BAD HOMIE.....  
GOOD LOOKING OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:14 PM~20221943
> *LS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 30 2011, 04:35 PM~20221157
> *what kind of insurance did you have on it?
> *



full coverage.......


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20223848
> *:wave:
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 30 2011, 09:40 PM~20224158
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP!
> *


not much just looking at pictures online and getting ideas for murals.


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Mar 30 2011, 06:42 AM~20216829
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's of the Old School Show!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 30 2011, 09:42 PM~20224179
> *not much just looking at pictures online and getting ideas for murals.
> *


I could hook you up w/t OG Abel!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

JUSTIN AZ R YOU GOING TO GET SOME HOEZZZZZ ON YOUR TRUNK,HOOD ,OR DOOR JAMS !!!!!!!!!!!!DAMMM BOAT'S AND HOEZZZZZ COMING SOON!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 30 2011, 10:23 PM~20224583
> *JUSTIN AZ R YOU GOING TO GET SOME HOEZZZZZ ON YOUR TRUNK,HOOD ,OR DOOR JAMS  !!!!!!!!!!!!DAMMM BOAT'S AND HOEZZZZZ COMING SOON!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No hoez on the murals, Im planning on grim reaper murals on dash, inside trunk and door jams.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OFF TOPIC!!!  KIDS ARE ASLEEP :naughty: TIME TO :boink: :boink: :boink: THE OL' LADY!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 30 2011, 08:20 PM~20223241
> *full coverage.......
> *


If you didnt have it already you should look into collectors car insurance next time as they and you come up with a agreed value that youll be paid should car be a total loss. I hope all works out for you though in regards to the insurance.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 30 2011, 06:38 PM~20222162
> *you should get it justin it will match your ride
> *


I want one but must get a stereo first. A color bar and organ pipes is all the assesories I want in the car. Did you get your door poppers yet?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 30 2011, 12:35 AM~20216017
> *did these last week
> 
> 
> ...


can you powdercoat plain non chrome wheels into black chrome or must the wheels be chrome?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 31 2011, 12:20 AM~20225229
> *can you powdercoat plain non chrome wheels into black chrome or must the wheels be chrome?
> *


niggy I can do any thing, you forget who your talking to here?



oh btw, the wheels in the video wernt chrome. that was base coat,candy and clear


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 31 2011, 01:26 AM~20225401
> *niggy I can do any thing, you forget who your talking to here?
> oh btw, the wheels in the video wernt chrome. that was base coat,candy and clear
> *


Cool I was wondering about that as getting ready to fix up my daily.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another late night at the Chawp Shop......


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 31 2011, 12:14 AM~20225206
> *If you didnt have it already you should look into collectors car insurance next time as they and you come up with a agreed value that youll be paid should car be a total loss. I hope all works out for you though in regards to the insurance.
> *


YA !!!!Justin AZ use to work for alia insurance!!!!!!!!!!and before that he worked for JJ the king of Beepers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>GOODTIMES!!!!!!! _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

does anyone have a driver side wheel trimming for an 85 regal?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 30 2011, 10:20 PM~20224557
> *I could hook you up w/t OG Abel!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Get ready to drop 7-10k on a hood. :wow:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 31 2011, 09:56 AM~20227172
> *Get ready to drop 7-10k on a hood. :wow:
> *


Justin AZ is Rich!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 31 2011, 12:14 AM~20225206
> *If you didnt have it already you should look into collectors car insurance next time as they and you come up with a agreed value that youll be paid should car be a total loss. I hope all works out for you though in regards to the insurance.
> *



i definatly will homie.thanks..... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BULLSHIT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Knightstalker, Art Buck, azlow4life

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB WILL BE SPONSORONG A TEE BALL TEAM FOR KIDS 5-6 YRS OLD IN THE CITY OF YUMA, AZ....hOW MANY CLUBS HAVE EVER DONE THIS !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 31 2011, 11:41 AM~20227850
> *BULLSHIT!
> *


:yes:  MR BUCK :yes:

Tourette's was once considered a rare and bizarre syndrome, most often associated with the  :yes: MR Art BucK :yes: 


hey :biggrin: art ,, i think your gonna like this  mix i got for u!!! :biggrin: 

old skool mix THE CUBE EDITION>>>>> comin soon :wow: 

wait for it..........no for reals wait for it...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2011, 11:44 AM~20227872
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Knightstalker, Art Buck, azlow4life
> 
> :wave:
> *


what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 31 2011, 12:27 PM~20228182
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

its almost time for this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but this time alot more to enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

how bout some oldies and a good time!! :wow: 
HRAN37CRuus&


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Mar 31 2011, 10:44 AM~20227872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT!! WILL i BE ABLE TO PUT IT ON MY IPOD? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

but first we got to do this...............

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 29 2011, 12:26 AM~20207449]
<span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!*_
[/quote]













good times!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 31 2011, 01:09 PM~20228441
> *'SUP MEATHEAD! :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT!!  WILL i BE ABLE TO PUT IT ON MY IPOD? :wow:
> *


i dont see why not..... you shud be able to rip to computer... if not we will fix it!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> but first we got to do this...............
> 
> quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 29 2011, 12:26 AM~20207449]
> <span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!*_


good times!!!!!!




[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20205567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOU RIDE:

THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !



THERE IS A Techniques C.C. CHAPTER IN JAPAN ALONG WITH A STYLISTICS C.C. JAPAN CHAPTER....I WILL TRY TO GET THE NUMBER TO LOGOS......IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 31 2011, 12:58 PM~20228743
> *THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOU RIDE:
> 
> THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !
> ...



I JUST GOT THE NUMBER TO CALL FOR MORE INFO ON THE SHIRTS.....(RAY...(323) 385-3228)......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 31 2011, 02:16 PM~20228849
> *I JUST GOT THE NUMBER TO CALL FOR MORE INFO ON THE SHIRTS.....(RAY...(323) 385-3228)......
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 31 2011, 01:58 PM~20228743
> *THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOU RIDE:
> 
> THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 31 2011, 01:58 PM~20228743
> *THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOU RIDE:
> 
> THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 31 2011, 03:35 PM~20229390
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 31 2011, 12:37 PM~20228616
> *
> *


wHAT UP BIRD!

This is gonna be a gooooooooooood show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MIKEYMIKE, Art Buck, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, kuruption109, A Rod, DA SHOCKER 


:wave:


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20205567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what it cost to get in?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> but first we got to do this...............
> 
> quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 29 2011, 12:26 AM~20207449]
> <span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!*_


good times!!!!!!




[/quote]
HEY ART LOK ARE YOU GOING TO BE JAMMIN OUT WITH THE BANDA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 31 2011, 04:50 PM~20229865
> *wHAT UP BIRD!
> 
> This is gonna be a gooooooooooood show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats up Art Buck, Thanks homie and thanks for the support. Spread the word


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kuruption109_@Mar 31 2011, 04:52 PM~20229884
> *what it cost to get in?
> *


A/C all day and cold ones to go with that in the beer garden


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 31 2011, 05:21 PM~20230592
> *A/C all day and cold ones to go with that in the beer garden
> *


Hell ya, the drunk car club will be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd: :loco: :banghead: hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 31 2011, 06:38 PM~20231167
> *Hell ya, the drunk car club will be there!!! :biggrin:
> *




WHICH ONE?????....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 31 2011, 07:44 PM~20231221
> *WHICH ONE?????....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




HHaaaa !!!! :rofl: All of us !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2011, 10:15 AM~20218065
> *no invite no plate... no beer...look like a good time!!!
> *



uffin: Well maybe next time you'll pick up your phone when i call .....





:loco: Oh !! I don't have your # " My bad !! " :loco: 



:nicoderm: Send me your # , and I'll send you a invite :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Mar 30 2011, 10:13 AM~20218053
> *what up brother!!!!!!! was good to see you and the family at the new image show!!!!
> 
> *






:thumbsup: Fo-Sho !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Mar 30 2011, 12:55 PM~20219335
> *Qvo sir weasel?
> *






:wave: :wave: What up homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> but first we got to do this...............
> 
> quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,Mar 29 2011, 12:26 AM~20207449]
> <span style='colorrange'>_*After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!! Rollin, i better see your ass out there too *****!!!!!*_


good times!!!!!!




[/quote]

I have an easy up i can bring if any one needs one


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 29 2011, 08:23 PM~20214026
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

st want to clear up the airways. TheArizona super custom show is not sold out but we need your applications in ASAP to know if we need to expand. There is plenty of room. Get your applications in soon if you havent.</span>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Mar 29 2011, 08:19 PM~20213987
> *Thats what I'm talking about looking good knights image :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: Thanks Homie !! :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20205567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Mar 29 2011, 10:22 AM~20209124
> *<span style='colorrange'>After we should all cruise central like back in the days and all you photographers out there record all that shit!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: I should pack my camera.. 


I'm gonna be in az in a couple hours :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> good times!!!!!!


I have an easy up i can bring if any one needs one
[/quote]

Us niggy! We be needing some shade!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

It's Coming Tomorrow AZ....... April 2011 Low Life Magazine!!!








Representing ARIZONA to the FULLEST!!!
*WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Azteca?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Mar 31 2011, 08:58 PM~20231995
> *It's Coming Tomorrow AZ....... April 2011 Low Life Magazine!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Mar 31 2011, 07:44 PM~20231221
> *WHICH ONE?????....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 31 2011, 11:41 AM~20227850
> *BULLSHIT!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231730
> *:cheesy: I should pack my camera..
> I'm gonna be in az in a couple hours :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN MY HOMIE BIG BEN??????????


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 31 2011, 10:31 PM~20232959
> *  HAS ANYBODY SEEN MY HOMIE BIG BEN??????????
> *


YA I HAVE !!!!!! HE IS GOING TO BE THE LEAD SINGER ON SUNDAY, WITH THE BANDA
HE IS GET HIS VOICE READY AND HIS OUTFIT READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

OOOOO AND I FORGOT HE IS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT INTRO HE SHOULD COME OUT WITH SPARK FLYING IN THE AIR OR LIKE CHEECH IN THE PINK TO-TO LIKE UP IN SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> I have an easy up i can bring if any one needs one


Us niggy! We be needing some shade! 
[/quote]
Shit all you need to do is stand there and you provide enough shade for the whole show!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> Us niggy! We be needing some shade!


Shit all you need to do is stand there and you provide enough shade for the whole show!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]



:0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> Us niggy! We be needing some shade!


Shit all you need to do is stand there and you provide enough shade for the whole show!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: 


Nah serious bring it for us before I stab u in ur fucking heart


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> Us niggy! We be needing some shade!


Shit all you need to do is stand there and you provide enough shade for the whole show!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Hey we bought you a mountain dew, its in the fridge when u get here...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: Knightstalker, BigMandoAZ

:wave: Up late Mando? :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 1 2011, 01:17 AM~20233756
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: Knightstalker, BigMandoAZ
> 
> :wave: Up late Mando? :biggrin:
> *


going to work in a few


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 1 2011, 02:30 AM~20233805
> *going to work in a few
> *


That sucks... :thumbsdown: at least it's friday


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
Here is the direct link also....
www.lowlifemagazine.com/April2011/flipviewerxpress.html


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> Shit all you need to do is stand there and you provide enough shade for the whole show!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Hey we bought you a mountain dew, its in the fridge when u get here... 
[/quote]

MOUNTAIN DEW IS EEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Hey we bought you a mountain dew, its in the fridge when u get here...


MOUNTAIN DEW IS EEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:
[/quote]
Shouldn't you be sleepin'?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 31 2011, 07:38 PM~20231167
> *Hell ya, the drunk car club will be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


Borrachos? :dunno: Unity? :dunno:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

TGIF AZ SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Apr 1 2011, 04:53 AM~20234172
> *Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> Here is the direct link also....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Mar 31 2011, 10:45 PM~20233065
> *YA I HAVE !!!!!! HE IS GOING TO BE THE LEAD SINGER ON SUNDAY, WITH THE BANDA
> HE IS GET HIS VOICE READY AND HIS OUTFIT READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 1 2011, 06:24 AM~20234462
> *TGIF AZ SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MY ONE AND ONLY CONTRIBUTION TO "FINE ASS FRIDAY"! :naughty:










:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_REST IN PEACE HOMIE......_ :tears:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Apr 1 2011, 04:53 AM~20234172
> *Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> Here is the direct link also....
> ...


GREAT JOB RONNIE!!!!! :cheesy: 










:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 1 2011, 07:04 AM~20234622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Que onda jesse


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*OWNED*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20205567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Apr 1 2011, 04:53 AM~20234172
> *Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> Here is the direct link also....
> ...



WOW!! We just did our horseshoe toury and it's already in it!!! Thanks for the coverage!!

Great Mag!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Wats up smiley??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW A CUSTOM CAR PAINTER IN DA EAST VALLEY? WE GOT 3 CARS THAT NEED CUSTOM PAINT JOBS. SHORTY'S BULLSHITTING! PLEASE PM REPLY.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 1 2011, 11:29 AM~20236281
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW A CUSTOM CAR PAINTER IN DA EAST VALLEY? WE GOT 3 CARS THAT NEED CUSTOM PAINT JOBS. SHORTY'S BULLSHITTING! PLEASE PM REPLY.
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 1 2011, 08:54 AM~20235304
> *OWNED
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: OOOOORRRRRAAAAALLLLLEEEEE!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 1 2011, 07:04 AM~20234622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Apr 1 2011, 04:53 AM~20234172
> *Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> Here is the direct link also....
> ...


great Magazine, beautiful models  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 1 2011, 12:24 PM~20236599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey az side,,,,
anybody with a retail license thats into audio car/home
theres a place that opened up right next to me and they got a gang a shit!!!
<a href=\'http://mountainwestdistributors.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://mountainwestdistributors.com/</a>
big ass wharehouse!!!!!!!!!

ALL  WHOLESALE,, NO  PUBLIC..... :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 1 2011, 06:50 AM~20234565
> *:yes: :thumbsup: 'SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


just here chillin homie :biggrin: almost time to go home


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Apr 1 2011, 10:05 AM~20235754
> *WOW!! We just did our horseshoe toury and it's already in it!!! Thanks for the coverage!!
> 
> Great Mag!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2, Ronnie and the crew putting in some great work!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> Here is the direct link also....
> www.lowlifemagazine.com/April2011/flipviewerxpress.html


BAD ASS RONNIE


> MOUNTAIN DEW IS EEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


Shouldn't you be sleepin'?
[/quote]

I DONT SLEEP


> Borrachos? :dunno: Unity? :dunno:


NAW!!!!! :biggrin: 


>


:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Mar 31 2011, 07:58 PM~20231333
> *uffin: Well maybe next time you'll pick up your phone when i call .....
> :loco:  Oh !!  I don't have your # " My bad !! "  :loco:
> :nicoderm: Send me your # , and I'll send you a invite  :thumbsup:
> *


602-643-5858
ANYTIME HOMIE YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Apr 1 2011, 04:53 AM~20234172
> *Alright AZ the April 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is UP and LIVE! Please take a minute to check it out and show some love.
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> Here is the direct link also....
> ...




ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD RONNIE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SO ARE WE READY FOR THE UNITY PICNIC.........
IF NOT..................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2011, 04:26 PM~20238299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE,,, IM OUT THIS MOFO..... BOUT TO GO AND HAVE A COLD ONE....


HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE UNITY GIG!!!!!!!

WELL BEFORE I GO,,,,,

HOW ABOUT ONE LAST ONE......













WAIT FOR IT...............................















:cheesy: 














GET LIMBERED UP....














DONT WANT YOU TO GET A CRAMP NOW...... :0 

















............................................. :naughty:















:biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/JJJJJ.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


5500 POST :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: TORTA SLAYER STRIKES AGAIN!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2011, 05:42 PM~20238432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: ALL OVER THOSE TETAS!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND .....
AND THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE IMPUT ON THE PAINTERS....... :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Apr 1 2011, 10:05 AM~20235754
> *WOW!! We just did our horseshoe toury and it's already in it!!! Thanks for the coverage!!
> 
> Great Mag!!  :biggrin:
> *


It's how were doing things. Changing the game. No more doing a shoot or event and seeing it a year later. AZ to the fullest!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Apr 1 2011, 06:57 PM~20238998
> *It's how were doing things. Changing the game. No more doing a shoot or event and seeing it a year later. AZ to the fullest!
> *


Great job with mag...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2011, 04:27 PM~20237996
> *602-643-5858
> ANYTIME HOMIE YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!!
> *








  :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Get your reg in for the online show. Winners will receive thier awards at the Fort McDowell Car Show On Saturday April 16th, 2011

Special Thanks to all the Car Clubs who have entered! 

* 1. Identity C.C. /B.C. Arizona

2. Reality C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

3. Unity C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

4. Phoenix Riderz C.C.

5. Old School C.C. Glendale, Arizona

6. Phoenix Prime C.C.

7. United Dreams C.C. Yuma, Arizona

8. Sicohtic Intentions C.C.

9. Lowrider Girl C.C.

10. Rollerz Only C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

11. New Image C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

12. Individuals C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

13. Ladies First C.C. San Jose, Ca

14. Majestics C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

15. Spirit C.C. Phoenix, Arizona*


Car Show voting will begin on Monday April 4th and will end at midnight April 15, 2011


IDENTITY Car Club has the most entries as of today! Who gonna beat them for most club participation??? hno: hno:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 09:53 AM~20242014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How this wrk


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do AZ! I ain't been on 4 a minute but want to say thanx to everyone that came threw and helped out at the car wash. Thanx for the support. Shit well hopefully will see all u 2marrow at unitys picnic.


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LET'S NOT FORGET MY HOMIE'S SPINNING!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20205567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 2 2011, 11:34 AM~20242525
> *LET'S NOT FORGET MY HOMIE'S SPINNING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


MIDNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 2 2011, 10:30 AM~20242222
> *How this wrk
> *


email a pic of your ride with
owner name
year
make model
and club name

free to reg

deadline is midnight tonight

then on APRIL 4TH 2011, get people to check out the show on BIGMANDOAZ.COM have them vote for your car.

TOP 3 cars with the most votes will win. Awards will be given to winners at the Fort McDowell Car Show :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 09:53 AM~20242014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



5 MORE HOURS TO REGISTER!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 2 2011, 12:23 PM~20243001
> *MIDNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WAZ CRACKIN' BESIDES BENZ' AZZ!!!!!????????........OK PEPS!!!!....ARE WE READY TO HAVE ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME TOMORROW?????,,,,,,,,I SURE HOPE SO......BEN IS DOING EVERYTHING HE CAN TO MAKE THIS ONE HELL OF A TURN OUT.........HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE................














AS ART LOCS WOULD SAY....



























WAIT FOR IT.............






























WAIT FOR IT..............

















































































































































































































































































































































































WAIT FOR IT..........................


















































































































BAMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 2 2011, 06:50 PM~20244381
> *WAZ CRACKIN' BESIDES BENZ' AZZ!!!!!????????........OK PEPS!!!!....ARE WE READY TO HAVE ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME TOMORROW?????,,,,,,,,I SURE HOPE SO......BEN IS DOING EVERYTHING HE CAN TO MAKE THIS ONE HELL OF A TURN OUT.........HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE................
> AS ART LOCS WOULD SAY....
> WAIT FOR IT.............
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 2 2011, 06:50 PM~20244381
> *WAZ CRACKIN' BESIDES BENZ' AZZ!!!!!????????........OK PEPS!!!!....ARE WE READY TO HAVE ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME TOMORROW?????,,,,,,,,I SURE HOPE SO......BEN IS DOING EVERYTHING HE CAN TO MAKE THIS ONE HELL OF A TURN OUT.........HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE................
> AS ART LOCS WOULD SAY....
> WAIT FOR IT.............
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 2 2011, 01:24 PM~20243010
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? ARE YOU GOING TO THE UNITY PICNIC?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 06:48 PM~20244366
> *email a pic of your ride with
> owner name
> year
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 2 2011, 07:16 PM~20244515
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE? ARE YOU GOING TO THE UNITY PICNIC?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Mar 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20212042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 07:29 PM~20244889
> *
> 
> 
> ...




"MANDO" IS MY SHEPARD.........HE KNOW WHAT I LIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20244889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 29 2011, 08:18 AM~20208660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: who's ready!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 2 2011, 06:50 PM~20244381
> *WAZ CRACKIN' BESIDES BENZ' AZZ!!!!!????????........OK PEPS!!!!....ARE WE READY TO HAVE ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME TOMORROW?????,,,,,,,,I SURE HOPE SO......BEN IS DOING EVERYTHING HE CAN TO MAKE THIS ONE HELL OF A TURN OUT.........HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE................
> AS ART LOCS WOULD SAY....
> WAIT FOR IT.............
> ...


Is that an Identity Prospect??


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 2 2011, 09:33 PM~20245801
> *:biggrin: who's ready!
> *


ARE U READY LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 2 2011, 10:59 PM~20245981
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ARE U READY LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO RAUL! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 2 2011, 10:33 PM~20245801
> *:biggrin: who's ready!
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20244889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE FOR LATER!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: ME LIKEY LIKEY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20245124
> *"MANDO" IS MY SHEPARD.........HE KNOW WHAT I LIKE!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: YOU FORGOT TO SAY "NO ****"! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 2 2011, 11:49 PM~20246300
> *:uh: YOU FORGOT TO SAY "NO ****"! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20244889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I hope to see everyone out there today! :biggrin: Let's get down like James Brown AZ!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 2 2011, 08:29 PM~20244889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :0 :yes: :fool2:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*Nice :naughty: *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

_REST UP!!!!!
BECAUSE ITS A FOOD FEST & PARTY TOMORROW!!!!!!! _ :cheesy: 











:thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 3 2011, 10:22 AM~20247795
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> The homie's are already there!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This is for everyone at home......._ :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Had a great time at the unity cc picnic... It was nice to see old friends and not have to walk around taking hundreds of pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I want to thank Unity car club for throwing such a badass picnic. My wife and kids had alot of fun. Food, beer, jumpers and plenty of nice lowriders, what else can you ask for. Again thank you for such a great event.


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

What's up Unity! Thanks for the picnic. Had a great time kicking it on a nice ass sunday


----------



## BIGDOG9669 (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 3 2011, 03:36 PM~20249346
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This is for everyone at home....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 3 2011, 03:36 PM~20249346
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This is for everyone at home....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pics :wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: I want to give a bigass shout out to all my knights who made it to the 
carwash , and to the homie from spirit that stoped in and gave some money
and last chris from intruders for lending a hand washing cars ..... :thumbsup: 


Knight member " Omar "









Knight member " joseph "









Knights Vice president " Frank "









Knight member " anthony "









Knight member " Joey . Q .









Knight member " joaquin "









Knight member " Domingo "









Knight member " Robert "









Knight member " Arsenio "









Knight member " Steve "









Knight member " Markie "









Knight President " Weasel "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: Here you go Steve !! your pictures you ask for .. " Welcome !!
To thee knights Image Car Club ! 
:wave: 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 1 2011, 07:34 PM~20238370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Look at omar in the back ground ,, He's break dancing for cars !!











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Had a great time today at unity's picnic 

THANK YOU UNITY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Just so you know ,, this was not all of the knights image .. there's more !!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2011, 05:10 PM~20249730
> * Had a great time at the unity cc picnic... It was nice to see old friends and not have to walk around taking hundreds of pictures :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh shit you were their? i thought you had moved away homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 3 2011, 11:11 PM~20252416
> *:0 oh shit you were their? i thought you had moved away homie
> *


:biggrin: I did... Been living in new mexico for the last 4 years... 

But az is always home 


Took a last minute trip... :sprint:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2011, 10:15 PM~20252457
> *:biggrin: I did... Been living in new mexico for the last 4 years...
> 
> But az is always home
> ...


thats whats up i would have said hello if i seen you homie! did you get some of those bad ass pictures you take?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ill be glad if i get my car back so i can cruise to the events


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 3 2011, 11:26 PM~20252563
> *thats whats up i would have said hello if i seen you homie! did you get some of those bad ass pictures you take?
> *



:nosad: Nah homie.. Didn't take ANY pics :wow:


But I did see half a dozen guys with cameras so there should be plenty of pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great times at the UnityPicnic! You fellas do it BIG!! We enjoyed the day!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Apr 3 2011, 07:17 PM~20250623
> *I want to thank Unity car club for throwing such a badass picnic. My wife and kids had alot of fun. Food, beer, jumpers and plenty of nice lowriders, what else can you ask for. Again thank you for such a great event.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 3 2011, 03:36 PM~20249346
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This is for everyone at home....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation. 


Special Thanks to.......

Identity
Uso
Majestics
Spirit
Old School
Lowrider Style
United
Imperials
Central
Slow Lane
Classics
Society
Toda Madre
Phoenix Riderz
Individuals
Knights Image
Phoenix
Rollerz Only
Swift
Phoenix Prime
Silent Breeze 
Solitos

To all other clubs I might have not mentioned and all the solo riders cause with your help this was a big turn out!!

UNITY CAR CLUB BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, D.J. Midnite


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


Thank you UNITY.. had a great time. :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


 had a Bad Azz Time homies U guys do it Big Fo Sho!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2011, 11:01 PM~20252803
> *:nosad: Nah homie..  Didn't take ANY pics :wow:
> But I did see half a dozen guys with cameras so there should be plenty of pics :biggrin:
> *


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Of coarse we're gonna have Cut Creator cut up a video of the picnic!!!!!

_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Justin-Az, aztecsef1, SOCIETY1980, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, MANDOS69C/10

Whats crakin AZ Side?


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO UNITY FOR HOSTING A GREAT EVENT ON BEHALF OF SOCIETY CC WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR HAVING US AND GREAT JOB, HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


 I HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 4 2011, 09:19 AM~20254861
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Justin-Az, aztecsef1, SOCIETY1980, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> ...


:wave: 'SUP!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I want to thank unity for a good Sunday. Good turn out. Thanx again




Oh and mando ur blazer is clean with them switches. Much props.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

This is hat happened on the way back to unitys picnic.











All my lug nuts broke off idk how. So big ben I need a white powder coated hub and wheel with chrome spokes and nipples. Pm thanx.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 4 2011, 10:17 AM~20255371
> *This is hat happened on the way back to unitys picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Did the lug studs break or did the lug nuts just come off?


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 10:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

ando bien crudo!! :barf:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 4 2011, 10:37 AM~20255532
> *ando bien crudo!! :barf:
> *


Ha ha! Ill see later Homie


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 4 2011, 11:45 AM~20255587
> *Ha ha! Ill see later Homie
> *


bring the new black lac


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Judging by how hung over I am today, I would say the unity picnic was pretty damn successful. Thanks again for throwing down a bad ass party.


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:wave: What up Unity C.C., good turn out at your picnic. Congratulations on your 9 yr run. Had a good time hanging out with all the c.c. that were there.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


my family and i had a great time.. 
beautiful pinic homies... lots of lows


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 4 2011, 10:08 AM~20255749
> *Judging by how hung over I am today, I would say the unity picnic was pretty damn successful. Thanks again for throwing down a bad ass party.
> *



HEY HOMIE....WAS GOOD MEETING YOU YESTERDAY (NO ****)........YOURE FUNNY WHEN YOU DRUNK......TRYING TO PIC UP ON THEM FINE ASS HYNAS!!!!!!....FUNNY CHET THUR!!!!!!.......


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW SOMEONE SELLING ANY BIG BODY LACS 93-96?? 
IM LOOKING TO BUY ONE....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 2 2011, 06:50 PM~20244381
> *WAZ CRACKIN' BESIDES BENZ' AZZ!!!!!????????........OK PEPS!!!!....ARE WE READY TO HAVE ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME TOMORROW?????,,,,,,,,I SURE HOPE SO......BEN IS DOING EVERYTHING HE CAN TO MAKE THIS ONE HELL OF A TURN OUT.........HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE................
> AS ART LOCS WOULD SAY....
> WAIT FOR IT.............
> ...


damn was that a fatboy under ben??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2011, 05:10 PM~20249730
> * Had a great time at the unity cc picnic... It was nice to see old friends and not have to walk around taking hundreds of pictures :biggrin:
> *


574 to be exact :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 3 2011, 08:53 PM~20251526
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a bigass shout out to all my knights who made it to the
> carwash ,  and to the homie from spirit that stoped in and gave some money
> and last  chris from intruders for lending a hand washing cars ..... :thumbsup:
> ...



damn n
Knights lookin proper,,,,,what you say art loks PROPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 3 2011, 11:01 PM~20252803
> *:nosad: Nah homie..  Didn't take ANY pics :wow:
> But I did see half a dozen guys with cameras so there should be plenty of pics :biggrin:
> *


YA I TOOK A COUPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 3 2011, 08:53 PM~20251526
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a bigass shout out to all my knights who made it to the
> carwash ,  and to the homie from spirit that stoped in and gave some money
> and last  chris from intruders for lending a hand washing cars ..... :thumbsup:
> ...


You guys lookin good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Good picnic Unity locos, pinche cavesa hurts! :wow: I know someone gots pics!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 3 2011, 08:53 PM~20251526
> *:thumbsup: I want to give a bigass shout out to all my knights who made it to the
> carwash ,  and to the homie from spirit that stoped in and gave some money
> and last  chris from intruders for lending a hand washing cars ..... :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: TREND SETTER, BIGHAPPY55, oldskool 62, 83lowlac, unity prospect, unity_mike, rc4life, ART LOKS, phx1976
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

UP NEXT


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 11:12 AM~20256200
> *YA I TOOK A COUPLE. :biggrin:
> *



PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


 sorry i didnt make it out i had alot of work to get done


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 11:00 AM~20256121
> *damn was that a fatboy under ben??
> *



HOW CAN YOU SEE ANYONE UNDER HIS ASS?????.....MEMBER I PLAYED THAT SONG YESTERDAY "BEN GOTTA BIGO BUTT".....IF SOMEONE WAS UNDER HIS BUTT, THEY WOULD HAVE TO SEND SMOKE SIGNALS TO LET YOU KNOW THEY WERE THERE..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 4 2011, 12:24 PM~20256262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1ST PLACE WINNER OF WING CHALLENGE. 50 WING FAMILY PACK , 2ND PLACE 35 WING FAMILY PACK SPONSORED BY WING STOP............... WINNER OF TUG~O~WAR FREE PIZZA PARTY WITH SOFT DRINKS FOR WHOLE CLUB OR GROUP, ALCOHOL CAN BE BOUGHT 110 BREWS IN HOUSE.... SPONSORED BY OLD CHICAGO..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this is from the big guy over at lowrider magazine making sure we are tookin care of!!!!!!
Gentlemen,



Due to the Radission Hotel being sold out Saturday, I have secured 2 other Hotels nearby that will honor a Fort McDowell Car Show discount. If you are able to, can you pass this information along who might be interested and if possible, place it in Layitlow? Any help would be appreciated.



Thank you





Additional Rooms available nearby at:

*Ask for Fort McDowell Car Show Discount Rate

Comfort Inn, 17105 E. Shea Blvd. Fountain Hills Az. 85268. Ph. (480) 837-5343

Ask for the $89.99 Fort McDowell Car Show rate at Comfort Inn, Blocks away from Casino



Holiday Inn, 12800 N. Saguaro Blvd. Fountain Hills Az. 85268. Ph. (480) 837-6565

Ask for the $89.00 Fort McDowell Car Show rate at Holiday Inn.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 4 2011, 12:30 PM~20256309
> *HOW CAN YOU SEE ANYONE UNDER HIS ASS?????.....MEMBER I PLAYED THAT SONG YESTERDAY "BEN GOTTA BIGO BUTT".....IF SOMEONE WAS UNDER HIS BUTT, THEY WOULD HAVE TO SEND SMOKE SIGNALS TO LET YOU KNOW THEY WERE THERE..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 4 2011, 12:30 PM~20256309
> *HOW CAN YOU SEE ANYONE UNDER HIS ASS?????.....MEMBER I PLAYED THAT SONG YESTERDAY "BEN GOTTA BIGO BUTT".....IF SOMEONE WAS UNDER HIS BUTT, THEY WOULD HAVE TO SEND SMOKE SIGNALS TO LET YOU KNOW THEY WERE THERE..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


puffin on a blunt like cypress hill!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 11:39 AM~20256386
> *puffin on a blunt like cypress hill!!!!!!!!
> *



WHATEVER WORKS HOMIE.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i just want to send a special thank you to all these vatos, and ther family for throwin it down i didnt get to stay long but it was poppin!!!!

thanks again all my junity black and jellows!!!



















wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















you know how i do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















i try to give you what you want.........................(no :wow: ****)















ready :biggrin: 




UNITY CAR CLUB 2011 PTH ANNUAL PICNIC!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 4 2011, 10:27 AM~20255457
> *:wow:  Did the lug studs break or did the lug nuts just come off?
> *


All the studs broke off


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 12:47 PM~20256436
> *i just want to send a special thank you to all these vatos, and ther family for throwin it down i didnt get to stay long but it was poppin!!!!
> 
> thanks again all my junity black and jellows!!!
> ...


x1000000 Well done Unity! You guys really know how to throw it down we had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...


FIXED


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 4 2011, 10:37 AM~20255532
> *ando bien crudo!! :barf:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 11:47 AM~20256436
> *'SOUNDS OF MIDNITE D.J. ENTERTAINMENT"</span> I WANNA THANK BIG BEN ALONG WITH UNITY C.C. FOR GETTING ME OUT THERE AND BACK HOME.....THANKS BEN........*


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 12:02 PM~20256139
> *574 to be exact :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

**

MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 4 2011, 01:12 PM~20256598
> *ON BEHALF OF <span style=\'color:blue\'>'SOUNDS OF MIDNITE D.J. ENTERTAINMENT"</span> I WANNA THANK BIG BEN ALONG WITH UNITY C.C. FOR GETTING ME OUT THERE AND BACK HOME.....THANKS BEN........
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20245662
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Loks, Wheres the pictures of the women at yesterdays picnic ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Damn, I missed the Homey Knightstalker and My Homegirl!!!
> Next time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!! I missed out another good event!! :banghead: :tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

NEW LOWRIDER class bring your lowlows out LOTS OF FUN


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

2011 BIGMANDOAZ.COM Online Car Show


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 02:30 PM~20257086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnn I didn't even see Chazz-mo there yesterday.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 4 2011, 03:16 PM~20257402
> *damnnnnnnnn I didn't even see Chazz-mo there yesterday.
> *


damn i dint know that was chazz!!!!!!!!!!

thats family,, i aint seen homie in a minute!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 02:30 PM~20257086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That mural is sick :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 03:06 PM~20257333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 03:07 PM~20257341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll post up pics later tonight from the picnic,,, Had a great time out there hope to see everyone out there this Saturday can't post my flyer from my phone so if someone can post it for me please!!! thank You I'll be on later :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253052
> *On behalf of UNITY we want to thank everybody that that came out to celebrate our 9th annual picnic and shine. I want to sent a special shot out and a big thank you to DJ Midnite for coming out and mixxing it up for us. Also I want to thank Clemente from Identity CC for his donation and also Old School CC for their donation.
> Special Thanks to.......
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME ,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it............................


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 4 2011, 12:48 PM~20256441
> *All the studs broke off
> *




:biggrin: Take some of that weight out , Just playing !! don't get mad ..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 4 2011, 04:26 PM~20257947
> *:biggrin:  Take some of that weight out ,  Just playing  !! don't get mad ..
> *


all that damn food n beer from the picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THIS SATURDAY :biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME AT MY 1ST UNITY PICNIC :biggrin: UNITY MIKE WAS SO DRUNK AND EVERYTIME I WENT TO SAY HELLO HE'D DISSAPEARE DAMN WHODINI :cheesy: 


<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180872_202677373079860_100000127971759_949109_5444173_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

THANK YOU UNITY FOR A VERY GOOD TIME!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Justin-Az, BIGGATO799, PLANJOE, ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, 97TownCar, 1983 lincoln, phxmarlo, Knightstalker, SS520, gordobig818, cutty buddy, Az_Chicano_1


Where they at Joe, where they at?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

VOTING HAS STARTED, THE POLLS ARE NOW OPEN!!!!  BIGMANDOAZ.COM ONLINE CAR SHOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20258269]
VOTING HAS STARTED ON  BIGMANDOAZ.COM ONLINE CAR SHOW
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20258269]









VOTING HAS STARTED, THE POLLS ARE NOW OPEN!!!!  BIGMANDOAZ.COM ONLINE CAR SHOW
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20258269]









VOTING HAS STARTED, THE POLLS ARE NOW OPEN!!!!  BIGMANDOAZ.COM ONLINE CAR SHOW
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

CRUISE ON CENTRAL THIS SATURDAY APRIL 9th :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 4 2011, 05:56 PM~20258704
> *CRUISE ON CENTRAL THIS SATURDAY APRIL 9th :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM THERE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 4 2011, 04:57 PM~20258720
> *IM THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 4 2011, 05:56 PM~20258704
> *CRUISE ON CENTRAL THIS SATURDAY APRIL 9th :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 06:18 PM~20258960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 06:32 PM~20259076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another dude was wearing a red wings hat :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20258269]









VOTING HAS STARTED, THE POLLS ARE NOW OPEN!!!!  BIGMANDOAZ.COM ONLINE CAR SHOW
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 4 2011, 01:56 PM~20256849
> ***
> 
> MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20258269]









VOTING HAS STARTED, THE POLLS ARE NOW OPEN!!!!  BIGMANDOAZ.COM ONLINE CAR SHOW
[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NO YOU PEOPLE :happysad: JUST DONT :wow: GET IT DO YOU  ...I SAID " IN THIS :angry: HERE HAND THER SHOULD BE A COLD :wow: BUD LITE!"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 04:53 PM~20258677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"right click" and save  "The Cube" getting low..................

Big thanks for the CD ART LOKS!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2011, 07:07 PM~20259433
> *"right click" and save   "The Cube" getting low..................
> 
> Big thanks for the CD ART LOKS!!!!!!
> *


anytime Mr Buck!!!!
glad you liked!!! 
STRONG UNUFF FOR A MAN BUT MADE FOR A RYDER!!!!!!!

THE CUBE EDITION!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, Refined95, dodgers_fan, westcoast_lowlow, 1983 lincoln, neto 65, cadillacking602, 96cavi, MonteLoko87, MIRACLE

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: NICE PICS ART LOKS :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE..... I HOPE THAT YOU ENJOY THE PICS FROM THE UNITY PICNIC, 
I LIKE WHEN I MAKE IT OUT,
CUZ THEN I GET TO SEE ALL THE PICS TOO :biggrin: 

AND THIS DAY WAS COOL AND EXTRA NICE FOR ME,,, FINALLY GOT MY BABY BOY TO COME OUT WITH ME TO SEE ALL MY FRIENDS, AND HE GOT TO BRING HIS GIRLFRIEND  

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSCF8366%20(Large).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSCF8430%20(Large).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 4 2011, 07:45 PM~20259782
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS ART LOKS  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 07:50 PM~20259840
> *THANX BRO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Apr 4 2011, 07:45 PM~20259782
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS ART LOKS  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 07:49 PM~20259830
> *WELL AZ SIDE..... I HOPE THAT YOU ENJOY THE PICS FROM THE UNITY PICNIC,
> I LIKE WHEN I MAKE IT OUT,
> CUZ THEN I GET TO SEE ALL THE PICS TOO :biggrin:
> ...


Good pixs Art I was there and didn't see half of those cars.. I was nice to meet your family


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's up AZ Side, Low Life Magazine will be shooting features this weekend. If you want to support LLM and get your ride in the most unique mag out there hit me up. I want to represent ALL the AZ Clubs and Solo Riders so let's do this....








[email protected]


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 07:49 PM~20259830
> *WELL AZ SIDE..... I HOPE THAT YOU ENJOY THE PICS FROM THE UNITY PICNIC,
> I LIKE WHEN I MAKE IT OUT,
> CUZ THEN I GET TO SEE ALL THE PICS TOO :biggrin:
> ...


Art those Are some dope ass pictures bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Apr 4 2011, 09:03 PM~20260773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We (lowrider style) will be there. If u have nvr been to this its a pretty cool show. Hope to see u guys out there its from 1 to 9. bring your lawn chairs.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 06:22 PM~20259559
> *anytime Mr Buck!!!!
> glad you liked!!!
> STRONG UNUFF FOR A MAN BUT MADE FOR A RYDER!!!!!!!
> ...


I almost took that chicken leg from Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 07:49 PM~20259830
> *WELL AZ SIDE..... I HOPE THAT YOU ENJOY THE PICS FROM THE UNITY PICNIC,
> I LIKE WHEN I MAKE IT OUT,
> CUZ THEN I GET TO SEE ALL THE PICS TOO :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: FIRME PICS CARNAL!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 PM~20261016
> *I almost took that chicken leg from Mando! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 4 2011, 12:24 PM~20256262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Techniques will be in the house.!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 4 2011, 03:19 PM~20257020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAMN look at what the cat dragged in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 4 2011, 03:30 PM~20257087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Next time Tata we are already planning another unexpected trip 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

13 Members: chevycaprice89, OJEDA, rudyrangel, El Azteca 85 Buick, Knightstalker, 63reddhead, dodgers_fan, D.J. Midnite, The1and0nly, Dat fool Juan, 97TownCar, LADY C, GRUMPY36


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Apr 4 2011, 03:30 PM~20257087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 :thumbsup: Art Loks pics even got my brother to post :0


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

19 in the house


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20261579
> *19 in the house
> *




BUT 7 HIDING UNDER COVER.......... hno: hno: hno: hno: ...COME OUT N SHOW YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!........ :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 4 2011, 09:21 PM~20260968
> *We (lowrider style) will be there. If u have nvr been to this its a pretty cool show. Hope to see u guys out there its from 1 to 9. bring your lawn chairs.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thats forsure !!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: if not bring one for me lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 4 2011, 11:30 PM~20261638
> *BUT 7 HIDING UNDER COVER.......... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: ...COME OUT N SHOW YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!........ :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 4 2011, 05:56 PM~20258704
> *CRUISE ON CENTRAL THIS SATURDAY APRIL 9th :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 4 2011, 09:35 PM~20261686
> *
> *



GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY.......HOW YA BEEN??????......


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Apr 4 2011, 08:03 PM~20260773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama: It's tuesday... :naughty: :fool2:

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: Knightstalker, BigMandoAZ, refined93, Dat fool Juan, MY85TOY PHX AZ, chilango's-67


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: Knightstalker, smiley_62

:wave: Qvo Smiley?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Great job Vicent!!!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

There is a dead guy in front of my desk! The police murked that fool! :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2011, 08:47 AM~20263867
> *There is a dead guy in front of my desk! The police murked that fool! :0
> *


murked :0 :0 :uh: you still drunk mikey :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2011, 08:47 AM~20263867
> *There is a dead guy in front of my desk! The police murked that fool! :0
> *


Hey mike hope they dont try to pin it on ya homie :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Apr 5 2011, 08:59 AM~20263964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They still have that fool in the truck! I was at the store buying a 40oz! I got evidence. :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup jesse


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 5 2011, 09:15 AM~20264068
> *sup jesse
> *


sup loco :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

i dont know about yall but im ready for some tortas :boink: :boink:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 5 2011, 07:47 AM~20263867
> *There is a dead guy in front of my desk! The police murked that fool! :0
> *



YOU GOT A DESK?????... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:22 AM~20264507
> *i dont know about yall but im ready for some tortas :boink:  :boink:
> *


:biggrin: DID SOMEONE MENTION TORTAS!?!?!?!?!?!  LET'S DO THIS.......TORTA TUESDAY STYLE!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS ONE IS ALL YOU DJ MIDNITE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 5 2011, 07:57 AM~20263563
> *Great job Vicent!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2011, 11:03 AM~20265254
> *THIS ONE IS ALL YOU DJ MIDNITE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YEAH.....ALL OVER IT LIKE WHITE ON RICE!!!....... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: ....THANKS HOMIE!!!.... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20265436
> *FUCK YEAH.....ALL OVER IT LIKE WHITE ON RICE!!!....... :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: ....THANKS HOMIE!!!.... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2011, 11:32 AM~20265445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCK ON ESE!!









:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20265545
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>right on mando!!!!!!!!!
> congrats bro!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20265545
> *ROCK ON ESE!!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2011, 01:47 PM~20265545
> *ROCK ON ESE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the homie! :thumbsup:

You deserve it! Truly one of the best photographers in the southwest! :worship:

I still remember when homie first started taking pics and posting them here.... 


:h5: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20265545
> *ROCK ON ESE!!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS MANDO! CONGRATS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2011, 12:19 PM~20265347
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly+Apr 4 2011, 08:49 PM~20260604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA HOMIE ITS AWESOME ,, THATS WHAT I LIKE SO MUCH BOUT AL AND MANDO, THEY TELL ME "POST THAT SHIT THATS WHY WERE ALL HERE"
I JUST KEEP THE GOOD ONES TO KEEP THE COLD ONES COMIN,, IM ALWYA S DOWN TO TAKE PICS, AND PEOPLE KNOW IM GONA .............


POST THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

HEY EVERBODY, Alot of you are aware already, the hotel is sold out at the show but Richard was able to secure some rooms from other hotels, the info is below, Thanks! Hope to see everyone there! 

Bobby Q


•Special Saturday Car Show Hotel Rate at Radission Resort SOLD OUT. 
*Additional Rooms available nearby at:
Comfort Inn, 17105 E. Shea Blvd. Fountain Hills Az. 85268. Ph. (480) 837-5343
Ask for the $89.99 Fort McDowell Car Show rate at Comfort Inn, Blocks away from Casino
Holiday Inn, 12800 N. Saguaro Blvd. Fountain Hills Az. 85268. Ph. (...480) 837-6565
Ask for the $89.00 Fort McDowell Car Show rate at Holiday Inn.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

If anyone got an extra room for the Ft. Mcdowel show on the 16th and dont need it let me know and I'll pay you for it :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Apr 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20265545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mikey! 



Thanks everyone for the love and to everyone who blew my phone up today too! :wow: :happysad: :biggrin: Much Respect to all. Been waiting a long time for this but it was worth the wait! 

I dont want to say who's car I shot thats in LRM this month. Dont want to ruin his surprise! All I can say its going to be another ride thats reppin THE BIG AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MANDO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 01:46 PM~20266279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can do water drops on that ass


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Whats up AZ! :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 02:16 PM~20266462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 03:16 PM~20266462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 5 2011, 03:55 PM~20266338
> *Thanks bro for the good words. I remember them pics  :biggrin:
> 
> *


It's all true 

Your style has grown and progressed tremendously since them early days homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2011, 03:24 PM~20266531
> *It's all true
> 
> Your style has grown and progressed tremendously since them early days homie!
> ...


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 02:30 PM~20266570
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 04:30 PM~20266570
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


There you go art loks.... :wow: 


Look at mando... He was still lil mando back then :biggrin:

A tan and a goatee really changed his look :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 PM~20261016
> *I almost took that chicken leg from Mando! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2011, 03:33 PM~20266602
> *There you go art loks....  :wow:
> Look at mando... He was still lil mando back then :biggrin:
> 
> ...


and dont forget the signature chucks homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20266598
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :roflmao: 


:twak: :nono: :fuq:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 02:46 PM~20266279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 03:18 PM~20266475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2011, 11:47 AM~20265545
> *ROCK ON ESE!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2011, 02:07 PM~20265285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20265545
> *ROCK ON ESE!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 03:18 PM~20266475
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 5 2011, 07:47 PM~20268948
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Getting ready for the " come back "


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2011, 12:37 AM~20262343
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: Knightstalker, smiley_62
> 
> :wave: Qvo Smiley?
> *


What's up homie... i didn't see you on Sunday..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Apr 5 2011, 10:37 PM~20270177
> *What's up homie... i didn't see you on Sunday..
> *



We were only there for a lil while... :happysad:

Next time I'm in town I'll hit you up so we can have dinner and catch up 

(no **** for the homos on here) :fuq: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20270205
> *We were only there for a lil while... :happysad:
> 
> Next time I'm in town I'll hit you up so we can have dinner and catch up
> ...


:dunno: AL LUNA?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 5 2011, 10:54 PM~20270325
> *:dunno: AL LUNA?????????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20270205
> *We were only there for a lil while... :happysad:
> 
> Next time I'm in town I'll hit you up so we can have dinner and catch up
> ...


Yeah homie for sure.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Apr 5 2011, 11:11 PM~20270489
> *Yeah homie for sure.. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pics everyone.. they came out nice.. Thanks to Unity for the hospitality.. we had a great time..


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 5 2011, 06:03 PM~20267841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's from the Unity Picnic......_ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Apr 5 2011, 08:37 PM~20270177
> *What's up homie... i didn't see you on Sunday..
> *


You were too interested in the banda! Lol!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:chuck:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS VIDEO RALPH


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 5 2011, 09:09 PM~20269915
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Getting ready for the " come back "
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...


bad ass video ralph team blow puttin it down likw always :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...


bad ass video homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 5 2011, 09:09 PM~20269915
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Getting ready for the " come back "
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH OUT WESTDALE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...


SICK ASS VID HOMIE !!!! :worship:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I NEED HELP! I NEED THE SIDE TRIM FOR MY COUPE TO FINISH THE 90ED CONVERSION. DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW I COULD COME UP WITH THESE? :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B+Apr 6 2011, 08:46 AM~20272951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo thanks fellas we just got back from filming the fort McDowell car show commercial it was crazy the news crew got inside the Lincoln and went for some gas hoppin I'll post video soon but here's some sneak peak pics


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Frank always killing that bumper :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln+Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 02:20 PM~20275006
> *Yo thanks fellas we just got back from filming the fort McDowell car show commercial it was crazy the news crew got inside the Lincoln and went for some gas hoppin I'll post video soon but here's some sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:times\'>See who's new and don't forget to check out the new bad ass pic's of the Old School Show!!!!_ :cheesy:

Old School Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 02:20 PM~20275006
> *Yo thanks fellas we just got back from filming the fort McDowell car show commercial it was crazy the news crew got inside the Lincoln and went for some gas hoppin I'll post video soon but here's some sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats Bad ass!! :thumbsup: Cant wait till the 16th. It's going to be a good show


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 01:20 PM~20275006
> *Yo thanks fellas we just got back from filming the fort McDowell car show commercial it was crazy the news crew got inside the Lincoln and went for some gas hoppin I'll post video soon but here's some sneak peak pics
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 6 2011, 04:35 PM~20275973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know PLANEJOE is going to say something just wait for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Apr 6 2011, 12:58 PM~20274512
> *WATCH OUT WESTDALE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:rofl: Dammm !!!! you remember me from that far back .. and they call me old.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Knights Image C C { Carwash !! } Sunday 04-10-2011

:thumbsup: 83 rd avenue & thomas at the circle K , from 7:00 am till ??



















Stop by if you can .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...




:thumbsup: Now thats whats up .....keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 6 2011, 01:34 PM~20274753
> *I NEED HELP! I NEED THE SIDE TRIM FOR MY COUPE TO FINISH THE 90ED CONVERSION. DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW I COULD COME UP WITH THESE? :biggrin:
> *


Try national off 3410 w Washington


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 6 2011, 09:06 AM~20273101
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:wave:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 5 2011, 09:09 PM~20269915
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Getting ready for the " come back "
> 
> 
> ...


You referring to the regal we've been waiting to see it in the streets and so far no action. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*UNITY C.C. PICNIC 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ese puppet, I got your conversion lights and hid lights in stock for your old school. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 08:31 AM~20272827
> *A video I put together for my brother and big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x64 bad azzz video :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

my internet is good now!!!!

*I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC*


AGAIN I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 08:38 PM~20277667
> *my internet is good now!!!!
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC
> ...


 :cheesy: Did your neighbors finally pay their bill so you can steal their wifi again?


Jk... You guys had a great turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 6 2011, 02:27 PM~20275056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x64 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 :fuq: Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 8 Members: OJEDA, 52fleet, Knightstalker, joe 2 64s, Southside01, Teamblowme602 , 602 Monte, Lunas64

:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2011, 07:41 PM~20277707
> *:cheesy: Did your neighbors finally pay their bill so you can steal their wifi again?
> Jk... You guys had a great turnout :thumbsup:
> *


YES HOW DID YOU KNOW.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU NAD YOUR LADY HOMIE I JUST WISH WE COULDVE KICKED IT LONGER!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 6 2011, 06:03 PM~20276589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS RICK AND FRANK!!!!! AND TEAM BLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20277667
> *my internet is good now!!!!
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC
> ...


:yes: :yes: I HAD A KICK ASS TIME COMPA BEN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2011, 07:41 PM~20277707
> *:cheesy: Did your neighbors finally pay their bill so you can steal their wifi again?
> Jk... You guys had a great turnout :thumbsup:
> *


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 7 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , 4_ever_green, BigMandoAZ, Art Buck, Refined95, unity 87 LS, regal85

:wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20277667
> *my internet is good now!!!!
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: had a blast that's alot unity :wow:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20277019
> *:rofl:  Dammm !!!!  you remember me from that far back .. and they call me old.
> *


 me an pelon always seen you rolling around in there lol way back when you lived off 19th in the cf ( jets ) lol


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20277667
> *my internet is good now!!!!
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Apr 6 2011, 08:49 PM~20278608
> *me an pelon always seen you rolling around in there lol way back when you lived off 19th in the cf ( jets ) lol
> *




:angel: pelon was and is a one of a kind homie .. I miss him . that was a long 
time ago when i stayed at my moms apt.. 


Peace homie .. :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 6 2011, 07:14 PM~20277379
> *You referring to the regal we've been waiting to see it in the streets and so far no action.  :biggrin:
> *





:rofl: What car do you see more of ..... the regal is not mine .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 09:19 PM~20278240
> *YES HOW DID YOU KNOW..........    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU NAD YOUR LADY HOMIE I JUST WISH WE COULDVE KICKED IT LONGER!!!
> *


I do the same shit.... <s>Stole</s> Borrowed my neighbors wifi for like 6 months :biggrin:

It was good seeing you and a couple of the homies, but I know it gets hectic when you're throwing a picnic... It was crazy when we used to do it back in the day :chuck: :run:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20277667
> *my internet is good now!!!!
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC
> ...


Shit we had a blast! Unity put it down! Good times, good friends, good food, good music!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20277019
> *:rofl:  Dammm !!!!  you remember me from that far back .. and they call me old.
> *


I memer that cutty and what ever happend to the 63 you used to cruise on sueno park the green one with patterns?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 6 2011, 07:28 PM~20277532
> *Ese puppet, I got your conversion lights and hid lights in stock for your old school.  :biggrin:
> *


es todo en caliente que no compa ill hit you up al rato loco :cheesy:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 7 2011, 06:05 AM~20280996
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's from the Unity Picnic......._ :cheesy: 












































































































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 7 2011, 12:26 AM~20280400
> *I memer that cutty and what ever happend to the 63 you used to cruise on sueno park the green one with patterns?
> *


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO LOCON!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 7 2011, 07:56 AM~20281468
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's from the Unity Picnic....... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 6 2011, 08:28 PM~20278368
> *:yes: :yes: I HAD A KICK ASS TIME COMPA BEN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


ya me too homie!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@Apr 6 2011, 08:36 PM~20278463
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: had a blast that's alot unity  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks again for hooking it up bro!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20277667
> *my internet is good now!!!!
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE UNITY PICNIC
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 6 2011, 09:16 PM~20278976
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for coming out homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels, smiley602, primer665




tmack hit me up asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 10:06 AM~20282382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for that pic homie!!!!!

me and my baby girl and my baby baby!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20279260
> *I do the same shit.... <s>Stole</s> Borrowed my neighbors wifi for like 6 months :biggrin:
> 
> It was good seeing you and a couple of the homies, but I know it gets hectic when you're throwing a picnic... It was crazy when we used to do it back in the day :chuck:  :run:
> *



i member !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Apr 6 2011, 11:55 PM~20280310
> *Shit we had a blast!  Unity put it down! Good times, good friends, good food, good music!
> *



yup!!!!!!!!!!! i had a fu*kin good ass time!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 7 2011, 07:56 AM~20281468
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here go even a few more pic's from the Unity Picnic....... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2011, 10:08 AM~20282392
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks for that pic homie!!!!!
> 
> me and my baby girl and my baby baby!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya homie you know how i do it... i saved the best pic for you for last homie!!!

bad ass picnic, all the gente, just a firme day homie!!!!



here go 2 more homie!!!

UNITY 2011


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 10:14 AM~20282434
> *ya homie you know how i do it... i saved the best pic for you for last homie!!!
> 
> bad ass picnic, all the gente, just a firme day homie!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2011, 10:13 AM~20282424
> *nice pics homie!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU GOT MANNNN! :biggrin: 
AND THANK YOU FOR MAKING MY CLUB FEEL AT HOME. MUCH RESPECT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLD SCHOOL P.H.X_@Apr 7 2011, 09:34 AM~20282157
> *    :wow:
> *


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> YOU GOT MANNNN! :biggrin:
> AND THANK YOU FOR MAKING MY CLUB FEEL AT HOME. MUCH RESPECT!
> [/quo :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

thursday,,,,,, 










for those of you feelin,,,,,,,,,









kinda horny.......







:naughty:











:wow:









crazy itch!! :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 7 2011, 10:55 AM~20282701
> *YOU GOT MANNNN! :biggrin:
> AND THANK YOU FOR MAKING MY CLUB FEEL AT HOME. MUCH RESPECT!
> *


   you know whats up!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 11:29 AM~20282971
> *thursday,,,,,,
> for those of you feelin,,,,,,,,,
> kinda horny.......
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: 1983 lincoln, chilango's-67, Knightstalker, roadmaster95, ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2011, 12:21 PM~20283391
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


i know huh!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

At the Doctors
He is worried about a little bump on his forehead. 
The dr. looks it over and says" yes, i have seen this before, that bump is going to grow into a penis." 
The man screams in disbelief," WHAT? Doc, you mean i am going to have to wake up every morning, look in the mirror and see a big cock growing out of my forehead?!" 
"Oh no, you dont have to worrry about that", the doctor replied." "The testicles will cover up your eyes."


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 10:29 AM~20282971
> *thursday,,,,,,
> for those of you feelin,,,,,,,,,
> kinda horny.......
> ...




HEY!!!....MEDA BETO!!!!!.....SHECK IT OUT ESA!!!.........SHE GOT HANDLEBARS!!!!!............ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ..........GONNA RIDE THAT BISSSHHHH TONIGHT....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 7 2011, 12:39 PM~20283520
> *HEY!!!....MEDA BETO!!!!!.....SHECK IT OUT ESA!!!.........SHE GOT HANDLEBARS!!!!!............ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ..........GONNA RIDE THAT BISSSHHHH TONIGHT....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


dont matter just dont let her bite it :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 12:55 PM~20283611
> *dont matter just dont let her bite it :wow:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2011, 01:22 PM~20283397
> *:wave:  1983 lincoln, chilango's-67, Knightstalker, roadmaster95, ART LOKS
> *


:wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 7 2011, 12:22 PM~20283397
> *:wave:  1983 lincoln, chilango's-67, Knightstalker, roadmaster95, ART LOKS
> *


What up Big Ben :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 7 2011, 04:17 AM~20280562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 7 2011, 08:53 AM~20281834
> *:biggrin: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO LOCON!! :wave:
> *


sup mi chingon :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

just pick-up the new lowrider magazine. Mando da lay out is firme bro. great job and congrats. I know we will see a whole lot more from ya.  :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## purgatory602 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 7 2011, 02:39 PM~20284317
> *just pick-up the new lowrider magazine. Mando da lay out is firme bro. great job and congrats. I know we will see a whole lot more from ya.   :wow:
> *


Thanks bro! Im glad people are diggin it! Gotta rep AZ!  Congrats to your club as well! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=HOE81,Apr 7 2011, 02:46 PM~20284359]








 :boink: :boink:
[/quote]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE. Just want to post this weeks leader board for the online car show! As of today 4-7-2011 @ 3pm the current show leaders are:

(*THESE ARE NOT THE WINNERS*, these 6 entries are leading the group by most votes)


1. Entry #3 - 85 VOTES
BILLYHOE
1981 EL CAMINO " UNFAZED ONE "
REALITY PHOENIX C.C

2. Entry #33 - 79 VOTES
Natalie Dyer 
195O'S Pedal Car 
REALITY C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

3. Entry #26 - 41 VOTES
Matthew Pimentel
1970's Slik Chik & 1960's Stingray Schwinn
(its two schwinn frames welded together)
Phoenix Kustoms B.C.

4. Entry #29 - 31 VOTES
Chuck
1966 Chevrolet Impala
CENTRAL C.C. Phoenix, Arizona

5. Entry #8 - 30 VOTES
Frank Durazo
1968 Chevy Impala
Old School CC Glendale

6. Entry #32 - 28 VOTES
Stu Sisco 
1963 Chevrolet Impala 
REALITY C.C. Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 7 2011, 03:36 PM~20284752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: dam he beat me on the longest three wheel 
























that becuz my car dont drive lol :biggrin:






:roflmao: :roflmao: 








but it will one day :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 7 2011, 02:38 PM~20284307
> *sup mi chingon :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS PATEANDOLA LOCO uffin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Apr 7 2011, 02:46 PM~20284359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH YEAH!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 PM~20277617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START YOUR BANDA YOU AND 8 GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

lil video I took for the unity picnic


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo Az side. You want to keep your plaque clean, scratch free and keep it from fading. Powder clear coat it..

Before









Clear powder on









after..Plaque on the right is the one that was clear coated. My camera sucks, but every one that saw it said it brought the gold out alot more in the sun versus the non coated one on the left. yes the powdered clear plaque has smudges on it, every one was touching it all up, nice thing is, no polishing needed. Just a micro fiber and some windex.






















Cost is $30 per plaque or $20 per plaque of groups of 5 more.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Any one got lower half of door panels and back window panels and kick panels for a 83 cutlass?? pm me if u do


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 7 2011, 02:39 PM~20284317
> *just pick-up the new lowrider magazine. Mando da lay out is firme bro. great job and congrats. I know we will see a whole lot more from ya.   :wow:
> *


which issue is it?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 7 2011, 05:01 PM~20285247
> *lil video I took for the unity picnic
> 
> 
> ...


did you :wow: steralize that there talking :wow: box before :cheesy: you used it :0 mr RC?????


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

QVO!!!! AZ SIDE!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 06:01 PM~20285654
> *did you  :wow: steralize that there talking  :wow: box before  :cheesy: you used it :0  mr RC?????
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 7 2011, 06:12 PM~20285773
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


and thats :wow: what we call,,,,,,having a :cheesy: good time!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 6 2011, 07:01 PM~20277230
> *:wave:  :wave: Knights Image C C {  Carwash  !!  }  Sunday  04-10-2011
> 
> :thumbsup:  83 rd  avenue  &  thomas  at the  circle K ,  from 7:00 am till ??
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 06:29 PM~20285941
> *and thats :wow:  what we call,,,,,,having a  :cheesy: good time!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 06:29 PM~20285941
> *and thats :wow:  what we call,,,,,,having a  :cheesy: good time!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit fool, I deff had a good time. Theres some pics of me tryin to pic up some tortas too


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 7 2011, 06:22 PM~20286397
> *shit fool, I deff had a good time. Theres some pics of me tryin to pic up some dudes too
> *


FIXED!!! 





















J/K Bro, thought this was OT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :inout:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 7 2011, 07:26 PM~20286429
> *FIXED!!!
> J/K Bro, thought this was OT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ.

Well I no this ain't the place but for all my oldskool AZ family I got a vintage air aftermarket AC unit with a chrome AC compressor, all hoses, wires, ect asking 900 obo pm me or txt me 6023322977. Thanx


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Who's going to the central Cruz Saturday.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Does any one Cruz to 35th and northern any more I'm ganna Cruz out there tomorrow.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

i see you mario :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> Who's going to the central Cruz Saturday.
> 
> Nancy Perry
> Cruise on Central is cancelled until April 30th dur to rain please call if you have any questions 602-843-3545


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20270205
> *We were only there for a lil while... :happysad:
> 
> Next time I'm in town I'll hit you up so we can have dinner and catch up
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 7 2011, 11:36 PM~20288351
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 7 2011, 10:55 AM~20282701
> *YOU GOT MANNNN! :biggrin:
> AND THANK YOU FOR MAKING MY CLUB FEEL AT HOME. MUCH RESPECT!
> *


you know it homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 7 2011, 03:36 PM~20284752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol i thought that was my homie blas's car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 7 2011, 05:20 PM~20285379
> *Yo Az side. You want to keep your plaque clean, scratch free and keep it from fading. Powder clear coat it..
> 
> Before
> ...



i want mine done whiteboy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 7 2011, 06:29 PM~20285941
> *and thats :wow:  what we call,,,,,,having a  :cheesy: good time!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 7 2011, 07:22 PM~20286397
> *shit fool, I deff had a good time. Theres some pics of me tryin to pic up some tortas too
> *


 :0 :0 :0 but your sandwich was there with you!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 8 2011, 12:03 AM~20288861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 7 2011, 11:35 PM~20288739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, I made her go home at like 4:30 when the party just started poppin.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 8 2011, 12:31 AM~20288944
> *You know where to find me
> 
> *


ok ill go to the shop soon!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 8 2011, 12:31 AM~20288944
> *
> nah, I made her go home at like 4:30 when the party just started poppin.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda pepe?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup ruben?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 8 2011, 12:31 AM~20288944
> *You know where to find me
> 
> nah, I made her go home at like 4:30 when the party just started poppin.
> *


YOU MEAN WHEN YOU STARTED BUZZING


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ENOUGH *BULLSHIT*,,SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME NALGAS!!!!!!!!


i NEED MOTIVATION :happysad: :inout: :sprint:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 8 2011, 05:23 AM~20289477
> *YOU MEAN WHEN YOU STARTED BUZZING
> *


Hahaha hell yea, I started getting all buzzed up and looking for some strange.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 8 2011, 05:49 AM~20289560
> *ENOUGH BULLSHIT,,SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME NALGAS!!!!!!!!
> i NEED MOTIVATION :happysad:  :inout:  :sprint:
> *


and ky


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 8 2011, 05:40 AM~20289535
> *
> *


GOOD MORNING DARKNESS


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 8 2011, 06:00 AM~20289842
> *and ky
> *


 :twak: no Mikey........just pics will do.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 8 2011, 05:49 AM~20289560
> *ENOUGH BULLSHIT,,SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME NALGAS!!!!!!!!
> i NEED MOTIVATION :happysad:  :inout:  :sprint:
> *


:cheesy: DID SOMEONE SAY POST NALGAS!?!?!?!?!  LET'S DO THIS FINE ASS FRIDAY STYLE!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 8 2011, 07:00 AM~20289842
> *and ky
> *


:biggrin: HERE YOU GO MIKEY!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 8 2011, 09:56 AM~20291154
> *
> *


Wazzup homie?!?!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 8 2011, 09:24 AM~20290861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i see stains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## jemiesranova (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah, nice bumpers...........










------------------------
My Blog
http://newtrafficgenerator.net


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CANCELED??????? :wow: 





















  _


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 7 2011, 07:22 PM~20286397
> *shit fool, I deff had a good time. Theres some pics of me tryin to pic up some tortas too
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, The1and0nly

rickey hit me up got a ? for you.
602-643-5858


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Doing the Sixty-Eight
While making love, he says:
- Darling, let's do 68!
- 68??? What's that?
- You do it to me and I'll owe you one.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

REMEMBER THE RUBIX CUBE..


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=cadillac jay,Apr 8 2011, 02:40 PM~20293147]








[/quote]
CADILLAC JAY IN THE MOFO HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/10...port/index.html


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 8 2011, 03:01 PM~20293299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 03:06 PM~20293327
> *Allgood
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20293350
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :wow:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 8 2011, 01:40 PM~20293147
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :inout:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 02:10 PM~20293350
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :wow:
> ...




I SAID... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: I WANT MY MUTHA FUCKEN CHICKEN NUGGETS FU!!!!!!.. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ninja: :ninja: AND MY BIG MAC ATTACK!!!.........


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Last one!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: TGIF


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 05:38 PM~20293914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:| that shit if like a train wreck... You can't help but look... :wow:

Sad thing is these chicks actually think the fuck face is sexy :barf:

Funny shit art :loco:


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 04:49 PM~20293982
> *GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x10


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 8 2011, 11:15 AM~20291708
> *CANCELED??????? :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


_
:0 :0 :0  :uh:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 8 2011, 05:11 PM~20294109
> *:| that shit if like a train wreck... You can't help but look... :wow:
> 
> Sad thing is these chicks actually think the fuck face is sexy :barf:
> ...


I KNOW BRO,,,, I SEE SO MANY BAD ASS CHICKS AND THEN YOU SEE A PIC OF THEM AND THEY LOOK LIKE THEY JUST SMELLED A STINKY. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 04:38 PM~20293914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 05:23 PM~20294186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up az :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 8 2011, 03:49 PM~20293612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 04:49 PM~20293982
> *GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: THIS PIC DESERVES 2 



















AND A FEW OF THESE

:boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 04:49 PM~20293982
> *GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 06:41 PM~20294306
> *I KNOW BRO,,,, I SEE SO MANY BAD ASS CHICKS AND THEN YOU SEE A PIC OF THEM AND THEY LOOK LIKE THEY JUST SMELLED A STINKY. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 8 2011, 01:06 AM~20289036
> *que onda pepe?
> *



Que rollo compa ben se puso bueno el picnic y no pudo faltar EL CABEZON DE LA SIERRA


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*CANCELED  *











 :angry:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Apr 8 2011, 07:28 PM~20294995
> *Que rollo compa ben se puso bueno el picnic y no pudo faltar EL CABEZON DE LA SIERRA
> *


Ha ha el Beavis! :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 9 2011, 07:28 AM~20296747
> *CANCELED
> 
> 
> ...


So was the central cruise due to rain.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WE ARE STILL ON!!!!! SHOULD HAVE SOME GOOD WEATHER FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Sunday
Mostly Sunny
High 68°F

Mostly sunny and much warmer. Highs 65 to 70. East wind around 5 mph in the morning becoming southwest 5 to 10 mph in the afternoon 
:biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up desert life cc in the house


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 9 2011, 08:34 AM~20296990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

$3700 gots to go TODAY! I need to pick up a caddy :biggrin: 




































[/quote]

Call me 602-312-8877


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Apr 9 2011, 09:55 AM~20297380
> * was up desert life cc in the house
> *




whats good jacob


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Apr 9 2011, 09:55 AM~20297380
> * was up desert life cc in the house
> *




:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 9 2011, 10:15 AM~20297478
> *whats good jacob
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 9 2011, 07:28 AM~20296747
> *CANCELED
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: I REMEMBER THE LAST O.G. KICK BACK IT WAS COLD LIKE A MOFO!


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 9 2011, 07:37 AM~20296772
> *So was the central cruise due to rain.
> *


yea


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

$4,800------OBO ---OBO----$$$$$ TALKS----GOTS TO LET IT GO ASAP ....
96 115,000, JUST PASSED EMM, AC COLD, NEW TOP, ALARM, CLEAN, ETC.ETC CONDITION,,PM ME OR CALL 602-670-4820 . ----CLEAN TITTLE --NO SALVAGE .HAVE THE STOCKS ALSO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 9 2011, 11:13 AM~20297765
> *$4,800------OBO ---OBO----$$$$$ TALKS----GOTS TO LET IT GO ASAP  ....
> 96 115,000, JUST PASSED EMM, AC COLD, NEW TOP, ALARM, CLEAN, ETC.ETC CONDITION,,PM ME OR  CALL 602-670-4820 . ----CLEAN TITTLE --NO SALVAGE .HAVE THE STOCKS ALSO
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> $3700obo gots to go TODAY! I need to pick up a caddy :biggrin:


Call me 602-312-8877
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 9 2011, 12:13 PM~20297765
> *$4,800------OBO ---OBO----$$$$$ TALKS----GOTS TO LET IT GO ASAP  ....
> 96 115,000, JUST PASSED EMM, AC COLD, NEW TOP, ALARM, CLEAN, ETC.ETC CONDITION,,PM ME OR  CALL 602-670-4820 . ----CLEAN TITTLE --NO SALVAGE .HAVE THE STOCKS ALSO
> 
> ...


REALLY CLEAN CADDY FA SHOW AND PRICED WELL :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 8 2011, 05:49 PM~20293982
> *GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD...WTF :wow:

I ALWAYS DID LOVE AZ FROM DAY ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Apr 9 2011, 11:49 AM~20297947
> *OH MY GOD...WTF :wow:
> 
> I ALWAYS DID LOVE AZ FROM DAY ONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

POST DA VIDEO RALPH


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYTHINGS CANCELED!
PLEASE SAFE ON DA WET ROADS...... :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2011, 12:36 PM~20298187
> *POST DA VIDEO RALPH
> *


COMON RAFFA POST :wow: IT POST :wow: IT POST :wow: IT POST :wow: IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

FRANK'S HYDRAULICS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial 
He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin: The commercial will be on all week on channel 12 
Here's some behind the scene footage I took   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRE3uHrFtY...be_gdata_player


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 05:15 PM~20299369
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> ...


That is some good stuff ralph thanks for shearing


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 05:15 PM~20299369
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 05:15 PM~20299369
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 05:15 PM~20299369
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I wanted to thank ogplayer of inviting ust to the crib to grub on tha BBQ. All in all today was a good day. Even with this shity weather.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 9 2011, 10:52 AM~20297653
> *:tears: :tears: I REMEMBER THE LAST O.G. KICK BACK IT WAS COLD LIKE A MOFO!
> *



Helll yeah it was and it was an even colder day today  how you doing Mando?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 9 2011, 10:02 PM~20301095
> *I wanted to thank ogplayer of inviting ust to the crib to grub on tha BBQ. All in all today was a good day. Even with this shity weather.
> *


You're welcome!!


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/solitos.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 9 2011, 10:36 PM~20301312
> *You're welcome!!
> *


_Thanks for feeding da homie's OG!!!!!!_ :cheesy: 






























:thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 9 2011, 01:05 PM~20298307
> *EVERYTHINGS CANCELED!
> PLEASE SAFE ON DA WET ROADS...... :happysad:
> 
> ...


NOT EVRYTHING We are on for this CHILL & GRILL HOMIES Got a KEG & free food till it Runs out!!!!!! Ive been Outside in the East valley Not A dop of rain for a while eh. A Wing Challenge N A Tug-O-War Come get some Homies N have A Good Ass Time. Weather will Be Hell A Nice Acording to the Weather Forecast :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TREND SETTER, BRYAN94CADI
Wazzup Homies :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 9 2011, 11:46 PM~20301773
> *NOT EVRYTHING We are on for this CHILL & GRILL HOMIES Got a KEG & free food till it Runs out!!!!!! Ive been Outside in the East valley Not A dop of rain for a while eh. A Wing Challenge N A Tug-O-War Come get some Homies N have A Good Ass Time. Weather will Be Hell A Nice Acording to the Weather Forecast  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ITS ON N CRACKING TOMORROW HOMIES


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZeWjKKSWQ OLD SCHOOL CAR SHOW GAS HOP


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

**

MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

FOR SALE PRICE REDUCED $4795 OBO :biggrin: GOTS TO GO :angry:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 10 2011, 12:28 AM~20301920
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZeWjKKSWQ OLD SCHOOL CAR SHOW GAS HOP
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: 
Jimmy from TEAM BLOW ME putting it down in the hopping pit thanks for the vid I missed this one :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 10 2011, 06:35 AM~20302522
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> Jimmy from TEAM BLOW ME putting it down in the hopping pit thanks for the vid I missed this one :biggrin:
> *


Not a prob homie. It was a bad ass show


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 9 2011, 10:29 PM~20301260
> *Helll yeah it was and it was an even colder day today   how you doing Mando?
> *


:cheesy: I AM DOING GOOD! PRETTY MUCH JUS CHILLED AT THE HOUSE YESTERDAY DRINKIN SOME BREWS! uffin: HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 9 2011, 11:46 PM~20301773
> *NOT EVRYTHING We are on for this CHILL & GRILL HOMIES Got a KEG & free food till it Runs out!!!!!! Ive been Outside in the East valley Not A dop of rain for a while eh. A Wing Challenge N A Tug-O-War Come get some Homies N have A Good Ass Time. Weather will Be Hell A Nice Acording to the Weather Forecast  :biggrin:
> *


TECHNIQUES Is on the way!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 AM~20303354
> *TECHNIQUES Is on the way!
> *


We out here homies keg tapped


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
Just got off the phone with Brain!!!!!
The party has started!!!!!
I could hear the music in the background!!!!!!!
Let's do this!!!!!_ :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 9 2011, 10:50 AM~20297643
> *:nicoderm: 'SUP CURTIS :wave:
> *


chillin homie  making it a lazy sunday :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 10 2011, 10:57 AM~20303656
> *chillin homie   making it a lazy sunday  :biggrin:
> *


Make it a lazy day wit us


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Central & Baseline tonihht?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Techniques, unique inmage, identity, old farties, dsert dawgs, loco hydraulics thanks come on out n have a good time homies


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

congratulations Big Mando, bad ass pix on the lowrider mag. great location too!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 9 2011, 10:36 PM~20301312
> *You're welcome!!
> *


like that og??

i get the :0 canceled text at 730,,, but i dont  get no invite :angry: to come grub ,,,,,,thats ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddd 
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



but its ok,, had to work yesterday,,, :happysad: 

like im at work now!  
oh well theres always a next time homegirl!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:09 PM~20304725
> *like that og??
> 
> i get the :0  canceled text at 730,,, but i dont   get no invite  :angry: to come grub ,,,,,,thats ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddd
> ...


X81 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 10 2011, 03:11 PM~20304732
> *X81 :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


damn not even the neto :cheesy: got comida,,,damn shits all fucked up!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 10 2011, 03:11 PM~20304732
> *X81 :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


or estas cring cuz ju at da trabajo tambein???

or las dos!!!

ur you just chingando puppet?? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what the hell hector you lagging A!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wheres the first pics of the picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@Apr 10 2011, 12:26 PM~20304064
> *Central & Baseline tonihht?
> *


Ill b there


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:23 PM~20304794
> *what the hell hector you lagging A!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wheres the first pics of the picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Lol for real, oh Tolleson or Glendale couldn't make it. Haha Hector get off the computer and go take his own pix never.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:22 PM~20304789
> *or estas cring cuz ju at da trabajo tambein???
> 
> or las dos!!!
> ...


chingando homie am at home being lazy with the kidz :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 10 2011, 10:57 AM~20303656
> *chillin homie   making it a lazy sunday  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: I AM DOING THE SAME DAMN THANG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Apr 10 2011, 02:15 PM~20304523
> *congratulations Big Mando, bad ass pix on the lowrider mag. great location too!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: x2!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 10 2011, 03:11 PM~20304732
> *X81 :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ONDA VIEJON! :biggrin: QUE HACES?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:23 PM~20304794
> *what the hell hector you lagging A!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wheres the first pics of the picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:nicoderm: Q-VOLE CARNAL :wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Apr 10 2011, 02:15 PM~20304523
> *congratulations Big Mando, bad ass pix on the lowrider mag. great location too!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 10 2011, 03:09 PM~20304725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you never answer my texts didn't even know if I had the right number


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 10 2011, 05:20 PM~20305323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these chrome or gold? :wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:worship: Big respects go out to all of my Knights Image Family !! :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 10 2011, 05:48 PM~20305511
> *these chrome or gold?  :wow:
> *


gold nukka


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Knights Image Car Club " Keeping it Real " :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 10 2011, 05:53 PM~20305543
> *gold nukka
> *


They look badass :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like to thank Techniques cc , Identity cc , Lowrider style cc , Society cc , Unique Image cc , old forties cc , Desert dawg Mc. , Loco Hydraulics and the solo riders for coming out we had a great time pics N videos. Coming Last but not least thank you to DJ Midnight for the Beats all Day!!! We had a Bad Azz time now I got some Keg beer to Drink


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 10 2011, 08:20 PM~20306734
> *I would like to thank Techniques cc , Identity cc , Lowrider style cc , Society cc , Unique Image cc , old forties cc , Desert dawg Mc. , Loco Hydraulics and the solo riders for coming out we had a great time pics N videos. Coming  Last but not least thank you to DJ Midnight for the Beats all Day!!! We had a Bad Azz time now I got some Keg beer to Drink
> *


_CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!_
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 10 2011, 07:20 PM~20306734
> *I would like to thank Techniques cc , Identity cc , Lowrider style cc , Society cc , Unique Image cc , old forties cc , Desert dawg Mc. , Loco Hydraulics and the solo riders for coming out we had a great time pics N videos. Coming  Last but not least thank you to DJ Midnight for the Beats all Day!!! We had a Bad Azz time now I got some Keg beer to Drink
> *


Thanks for the invite Bro! good food, music and hangin out! I am still driving home right now and I left at 3 pm!! LMAO! You guys are doing good things!
See you at the casino!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20307399
> *Thanks for the invite Bro! good food, music and hangin out! I am still driving home right now and I left at 3 pm!! LMAO! You guys are doing good things!
> See you at the casino!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 'SUP MR. MOON! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20307399
> *Thanks for the invite Bro! good food, music and hangin out! I am still driving home right now and I left at 3 pm!! LMAO! You guys are doing good things!
> See you at the casino!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn are u headed to San Diego lol!!!! Thanks for coming out Luna we will see u out there fo sho homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup az?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 10 2011, 11:56 PM~20308244
> *sup az?
> *


:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Had a good time at central tonight much love to knights image u guys are doing big things. Keep up the hard wrk. It was nice to see identity, respectfully rollin, knights image, redeemed car club, unity, spirt, and all the solo riders. Sry if I forgot any other clubs.




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like to thank Techniques cc , Identity cc , Lowrider style cc , Society cc , Unique Image cc , old forties cc , Desert dawg Mc. , Loco Hydraulics and the solo riders for coming 

To lowriderstyles cc congrats on winning the tug a war, To techniques cc yall may have won the first round aginst solitos just remember the next tug a war pay back is coming lol 

for those who couldnt make it hope to see you there next year at Solitos chill and grill


big ups to to Dj Midnight for keeping the party rolling all day


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 10 2011, 10:56 PM~20308244
> *sup az?
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES PASSING TRU !!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stricklyclownin_@Apr 11 2011, 04:22 AM~20309102
> *I would like to thank Techniques cc , Identity cc , Lowrider style cc , Society cc , Unique Image cc , old forties cc , Desert dawg Mc. , Loco Hydraulics and the solo riders for coming
> 
> To lowriderstyles cc congrats on winning the tug a war, To techniques cc yall may have won the first round aginst solitos  just remember  the next tug a war  pay back is coming lol
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good morning az side,,, here at work again!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 10 2011, 11:02 PM~20308286
> *Had a good time at central tonight much love to knights image u guys are doing big things. Keep up the hard wrk. It was nice to see identity, respectfully rollin, knights image, redeemed car club, unity, spirt, and all the solo riders. Sry if I forgot any other clubs.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thank you !  Thank you ! 






 But we still have a few haters , we need to deal with


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 10 2011, 10:56 PM~20308244
> *sup az?
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW COMPA BENITO! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 11 2011, 09:15 AM~20310313
> *good morning az side,,, here at work again!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 11 2011, 11:31 AM~20311179
> *:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


sup compa


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 11 2011, 11:31 AM~20311179
> *:nicoderm: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


what up!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Sexual Excuses
It's Fallen and it Can't get Up. 

I'm Too low on Octane and too Full of Gas. 

I'd Rather Be Nappping. 

I Don't Remember How to Do It. 

My head Makes Promises My body Can't Keep. 

I'm Too Busy Channel Surfing. 

The Parts That aren't Hurting aren't Working. 

I'm All Out of Stiffy Pills. 

My Get Up and Go Got Up and Went. 

I Might Hurt Myself. 

The Only Thing That'll Be stiff Tonight Is My Back. 

Oh, I Already Did That Last Year. 

I'm Afraid I Might Break it. 

The Oldest Rookie. 

It's Too Much Work and I'm Retired. 

Not Tonight, It's Past My Bedtime. 

Sorry, I have a Headache.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

KILEYS GRILL AND IDENTITY CC INVITE YOU TO THE 2011 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE, MAY 7TH 5-10PM. PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS FOR 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD. ($500 IN AWARDS TOTAL)
RAFFLES ALL NITE AND DRINK SPECIALS. 

A BIGMANDO FLYER COMING REAL SOON WIHT THE DETAILS. :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 01:19 PM~20311778
> *KILEYS GRILL AND IDENTITY CC INVITE YOU TO THE 2011 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE, MAY 7TH 5-10PM. PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS FOR 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD. ($500 IN AWARDS TOTAL)
> RAFFLES ALL NITE AND DRINK SPECIALS.
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: if you need anything or help let me know k :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

. *What up homies hope you all had a good weekend. I am gonna set up another og kick back soon just checking dates so we don't have 2 events on the same day *


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 01:19 PM~20311778
> *KILEYS GRILL AND IDENTITY CC INVITE YOU TO THE 2011 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE, MAY 7TH 5-10PM. PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS FOR 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD. ($500 IN AWARDS TOTAL)
> RAFFLES ALL NITE AND DRINK SPECIALS.
> 
> ...


IN CHANDLER HELL YA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 11 2011, 01:58 PM~20312007
> *. What up homies hope you all had a good weekend.  I am gonna set up another og kick back soon just checking dates so we don't have 2 events on the same day
> *


WE GOT YOU! OG! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 05:15 PM~20299369
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> ...


SICK VIDEO

AZ TTT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats good az


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 11 2011, 11:29 AM~20311173
> *:wave: QUE SHOW COMPA BENITO! :biggrin:
> *


como estas homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2011, 10:58 PM~20308263
> *:wave:
> *



que onda ruben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 10 2011, 11:02 PM~20308286
> *Had a good time at central tonight much love to knights image u guys are doing big things. Keep up the hard wrk. It was nice to see identity, respectfully rollin, knights image, redeemed car club, unity, spirt, and all the solo riders. Sry if I forgot any other clubs.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



sunday night at the was are getting real good huh :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:48 PM~20312775
> *como estas homie???
> *


What up Ben? How's the family?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 11 2011, 05:08 AM~20309174
> *
> *



sup my *****?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 11 2011, 03:50 PM~20312788
> *What up Ben? How's the family?
> *


hey OG whats going on? my family and i are doing real good thanks for asking!!!!! how you feeling?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 11 2011, 06:23 AM~20309358
> *:fuq:
> *


*FUCK YOU TOO WHITE TRAILER TRASH WIGGA!!!!!!!*









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K............ or not!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:55 PM~20312819
> *hey OG whats going on?  my family and i are doing real good thanks for asking!!!!!  how you feeling?
> *


thats good to hear you and your family doing good :biggrin: I am feeling good thank god  thanks for asking homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 11 2011, 01:58 PM~20312007
> *. What up homies hope you all had a good weekend.  I am gonna set up another og kick back soon just checking dates so we don't have 2 events on the same day
> *


cool ill be there!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20312722
> *whats good az
> *


whats up mando?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up bigmando?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:58 PM~20312841
> *cool ill be there!!!!
> *



cool thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 04:49 PM~20312783
> *que onda ruben?
> *


Aquí nomas homie... Chillin at home...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:50 PM~20312787
> *sunday night at the was are getting real good huh :biggrin:
> *


Making a come back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SOME EYE CANDY....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:51 PM~20312797
> *sup my *****?
> *


Sup


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:57 PM~20312835
> *FUCK YOU TOO WHITE TRAILER TRASH WIGGA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy the chrome window trim for a 66 pontiac, the ones to a impala may work as well.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: R U GOING TO THE FT ??? TO FAR FOR YOU HUN??? BOAT AND HOEZZ COMING SOON


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 4-Sale !! 4-Sale !!!   4-Sale ! 4-Sale !!

Knights Image Car Club is putting there " Orange Regal Hopper " 4-SALE !!
$ 8,500.00 or Best Offer .. Please contact Weasel at { 602 } 486-0051 ..

Here are A few pictures :biggrin: 










































:biggrin: Need to sell it ASAP !!! $ 8500.00 { OBO }


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 06:42 PM~20313538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  4-Sale !!  4-Sale !!!     4-Sale ! 4-Sale !!
> 
> Knights Image Car Club is putting there " Orange Regal  Hopper " 4-SALE !!
> ...


is it on the bumper still?? :0


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:50 PM~20312787
> *sunday night at the was are getting real good huh :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 05:42 PM~20313538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  4-Sale !!  4-Sale !!!     4-Sale ! 4-Sale !!
> 
> Knights Image Car Club is putting there " Orange Regal  Hopper " 4-SALE !!
> ...


NICE!
WAT!S WRONG WITH IT? DOES IT DRIVE?
IS IT FULLY WRAPPED?
AND IAM NOT CLOWNING. SERIOUSLY.!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM~20313802
> *NICE!
> WAT!S WRONG WITH IT?  DOES IT DRIVE?
> IS IT FULLY WRAPPED?
> ...



What the fuck do you think !! Streetlife built it !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 11 2011, 05:58 PM~20313678
> *is it on the bumper still?? :0
> *



:biggrin: ALWAYS !!! HOMIE !!!! " Nothing but bumper !!!! "


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM~20313802
> *NICE!
> WAT!S WRONG WITH IT?  DOES IT DRIVE?
> IS IT FULLY WRAPPED?
> ...


cmon hector,,,, lets do tha math,,,,, hmmmmmmm :dunno:

get :wow: ur :wow: glasses :wow: and :wow: look :wow: at :wow: that :wow: sticker :wow: on :wow: the :wow: back :wow: 


i got :biggrin: you tho bro :cheesy: here you go!!!

http://www.thelowridergame.com/index.php
good luck!!!!

n im not kiddin im serious!!!  




AND GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE WEASEL!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 06:18 PM~20313856
> *What the fuck do you think !!  Streetlife built it  !!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+Apr 9 2011, 05:22 PM~20299393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 11 2011, 06:22 PM~20313895
> *cmon hector,,,, lets do tha math,,,,, hmmmmmmm :dunno:
> 
> get  :wow: ur  :wow: glasses  :wow: and  :wow: look  :wow: at  :wow: that  :wow: sticker :wow:  on  :wow: the  :wow: back :wow:
> ...


MIGHT ADD IT TO OUR "LINK WORLD"!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 06:18 PM~20313856
> *What the fuck do you think !!  Streetlife built it  !!
> *


YUP THATS THE STICKER ON THE BACK




THESE GUYS RITE :0 









ISNT THE GUYS NAME TODD OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT??
DAT BACK BUMPER GUY!!!
that cars in this here vid i found on the internet.










J/K :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE(Lowrider Style CC @ Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM) 
NICE!
WAT!S WRONG WITH IT? DOES IT DRIVE?
IS IT FULLY WRAPPED?
AND IAM NOT CLOWNING. SERIOUSLY.!





> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 06:18 PM~20313856
> *What the fuck do you think !!  Streetlife built it  !!
> *


So thats whats wrong with it??? :dunno: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 03:50 PM~20312787
> *sunday night at the was are getting real good huh :biggrin:
> *


Ay left the wash sideways and I still scraped ha ha ha ha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=elphoenixquetzal,Apr 11 2011, 06:47 PM~20314133]
QUOTE(Lowrider Style CC @ Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM) 
NICE!
WAT!S WRONG WITH IT? DOES IT DRIVE?
IS IT FULLY WRAPPED?
AND IAM NOT CLOWNING. SERIOUSLY.!
So thats whats wrong with it??? :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
hardy har har,,,, 
you got jokes.....


your a regular,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







[


what up homie!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 06:19 PM~20313867
> *:biggrin:  ALWAYS !!!  HOMIE !!!! " Nothing but bumper !!!! "
> *



show a pic of it on the bumper now does it still have the same setup in it?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> quote=elphoenixquetzal,Apr 11 2011, 06:47 PM~20314133]
> QUOTE(Lowrider Style CC @ Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM)
> NICE!
> WAT!S WRONG WITH IT? DOES IT DRIVE?
> ...


hardy har har,,,, 
you got jokes.....
your a regular,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







[
what up homie!!
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
not much about to leave work and head home and you?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> quote=elphoenixquetzal,Apr 11 2011, 06:47 PM~20314133]
> QUOTE(Lowrider Style CC @ Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM)
> NICE!
> WAT!S WRONG WITH IT? DOES IT DRIVE?
> ...


hardy har har,,,, 
you got jokes.....
your a regular,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







[
what up homie!!
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 05:18 PM~20313856
> *What the fuck do you think !!  Streetlife built it  !!
> *


Weasel..... this is the Cutty I was referring to!!! I used to have one like this back in the day!!! This one is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 11 2011, 06:22 PM~20313895
> *cmon hector,,,, lets do tha math,,,,, hmmmmmmm :dunno:
> 
> get  :wow: ur  :wow: glasses  :wow: and  :wow: look  :wow: at  :wow: that  :wow: sticker :wow:  on  :wow: the  :wow: back :wow:
> ...



you tell him art lok :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone here have any window chrome and door sills for a 1966 Pontiac Ventura? Im not sure but maybe Impala parts will also work.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 12:19 PM~20311778
> *I KNOW THIS SHOW IS BETWEEN THE 2 BIGGEST SHOWS IN AZ, BUT KILEYS WANTS TO DO A FEW EVENTS FOR CINCO DE MAYO, AND WHATS A CINCO WITHOUT A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW!!! WE UNDERSTAND IF YOU CANT BRING YOUR CAR, BUT COME OUT AND CELEBRATE WITH US AND HANG OUT. BEER AND FOOD SPECIALS. :biggrin: *


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 11 2011, 04:03 PM~20312860
> *cool thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 11 2011, 04:19 PM~20312962
> *Aquí nomas homie... Chillin at home...
> *



thats good homie same here!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 11 2011, 04:42 PM~20313121
> *Making a come back
> *



yup yup!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 11 2011, 05:05 PM~20313292
> *Sup
> *



are you working on the 63 yet!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 05:42 PM~20313538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  4-Sale !!  4-Sale !!!     4-Sale ! 4-Sale !!
> 
> Knights Image Car Club is putting there " Orange Regal  Hopper " 4-SALE !!
> ...



just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 11 2011, 06:18 PM~20313856
> *What the fuck do you think !!  Streetlife built it  !!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20314177
> *Ay left the wash sideways and I still scraped ha ha ha ha
> *



i know..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 11 2011, 06:59 PM~20314277
> *show a pic of it on the bumper now does it still have the same setup in it?
> *


 :wow: damn :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20314355
> *Weasel..... this is the Cutty I was referring to!!! I used to have one like this back in the day!!! This one is bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i had one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20314355
> *Weasel..... this is the Cutty I was referring to!!! I used to have one like this back in the day!!! This one is bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I had one just like this wit t-tops Clean ride


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 07:38 PM~20315222
> *i had one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


But yours was a 4 door i bet huh?? on cragers! 15's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 11 2011, 07:43 PM~20315297
> *I had one just like this wit t-tops Clean ride
> *


I wanna buy this one!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 08:48 PM~20315368
> *I wanna buy this one!
> *


u cant go wrong mine was a good azz ride i only sold it cuz i had to many rides at the time n kick myself for it


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 08:48 PM~20315358
> *But yours was a 4 door i bet huh?? on cragers! 15's!!! :biggrin:
> *


they where 14's but he kept em clean


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20315672
> *they where 14's but he kept em clean
> *


LOL, ya but they didnt have whitewalls and all 4 tires were different :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 11 2011, 07:31 PM~20314504
> *you tell him art lok  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 11 2011, 07:56 PM~20315471
> *u cant go wrong mine was a good azz ride i only sold it cuz i had to many rides at the time n kick myself for it
> *


Ya, I traded it for a caddy! then got married had kids and sold the caddy! FAWK!!
Wonder if this dude will sell it! thats a nice one


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I've seen new cars coming out its good.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:12 PM~20315718
> *:nicoderm:
> *


dont roll ur eyes homeboy :biggrin: 








is it wraped does it work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




bumper checkin fool :biggrin: 





j/k lol :nicoderm:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 09:11 PM~20315694
> *LOL, ya but they didnt have whitewalls and all 4 tires were different :biggrin:
> *


One was a white wall. The other 3 where still on lay a way.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

Special Saturday Car Show Hotel Rate at Radission Resort SOLD OUT. 
*Additional Rooms available nearby at:
Comfort Inn, 17105 E. Shea Blvd. Fountain Hills Az. 85268. Ph. (480) 837-5343
Ask for the $89.99 Fort McDowell Car Show rate at Comfort Inn, Blocks away from Casino
Holiday Inn, 12800 N. Saguaro Blvd. Fountain Hills Az. 85268. Ph. (......480) 837-6565
Ask for the $89.00 Fort McDowell Car Show rate at Holiday Inn.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 11 2011, 09:27 PM~20315909
> *dont roll ur eyes homeboy  :biggrin:
> is it wraped does it work  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> bumper checkin fool :biggrin:
> ...


I know huhhhhhh! LOL!!!!!!!  

So you gonna join the Knights homie? :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Had a great time at the wash last night...has anyone heard anything about the firebird raceway show the 23rd??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 11 2011, 07:45 PM~20314116
> *YUP THATS THE STICKER ON THE BACK
> THESE GUYS RITE :0
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn... 


I remember taking that picture with my shitty blackberry :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+Apr 11 2011, 06:12 PM~20313802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 12 2011, 03:08 AM~20317470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2011, 10:27 PM~20316480
> *I know huhhhhhh! LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> So you gonna join the Knights homie? :biggrin:
> *



solo rider so i dont have to deal with people talkin 
about me behind my back and hatin on me im not going 
to say any names (lowriderstyle ) oh shit i just said it 
i do have friends is it ok i can hang out with them 
hector ??? i seen u hugin on big ben are u from unity













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















:roflmao: :roflmao: j/k lol :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 12 2011, 07:05 AM~20318110
> *solo rider so i dont have to deal with people talkin
> about me behind my back and hatin on me im not going
> to say any names  (lowriderstyle ) oh shit i just said it
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 12 2011, 07:05 AM~20318110
> *solo rider so i dont have to deal with people talkin
> about me behind my back and hatin on me im not going
> to say any names  (lowriderstyle ) oh shit i just said it
> ...


Yeah.....
i feel you homie....NO ****!
I was just playing.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
Now let's get the TORTAS started!!!!!










_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20314895
> *BEER AND FOOD SPECIALS.</span> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 12 2011, 07:59 AM~20318383
> *Yeah.....
> i miss  you homie....NO ****!
> I was just playing.
> *


 :cheesy: 




fixed :biggrin: 


ok ok ok,,,,,havent had my coffe yet,,,,, im in 3 hours early for work what da hell you expect :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 12 2011, 07:05 AM~20318110
> *solo rider so i dont have to deal with people talkin
> about me behind my back and hatin on me im not going
> wkcoobYUu8g&hl
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
































wait for it.........................




















GOOD MORNIN ALL MY AZ SIDE GENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 08:42 AM~20318657
> *:cheesy:
> fixed :biggrin:
> ok ok ok,,,,,havent had my coffe yet,,,,, im in 3 hours early for work what da hell you expect :wow:
> *


aaaahhhhhhhhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

where are all the tortas :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 09:36 AM~20319046
> *where are all the tortas :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i found one :cheesy: 
<img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/16/l_1945eca5b0c14a278976174ec2e0adcd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


i think she calling her friends!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this one was askin for da mandos,,, and dj fast5


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 11 2011, 10:27 PM~20316480
> *I know huhhhhhh! LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> So you gonna join the Knights homie? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 11 2011, 10:34 PM~20316542
> *:wow: Damn...
> I remember taking that picture with my shitty blackberry  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



hey mine dont take pics like that!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 12 2011, 03:08 AM~20317470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 12 2011, 07:05 AM~20318110
> *solo rider so i dont have to deal with people talkin
> about me behind my back and hatin on me im not going
> to say any names  (lowriderstyle ) oh shit i just said it
> ...


helll no!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 12 2011, 08:10 AM~20318446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:

































WAIT FOR IT........
























:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:25 AM~20319400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: all over that ass :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:24 AM~20319394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id let her sit on my face till i was dead :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 09:59 AM~20319239
> *helll no!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:35 AM~20319450
> *id let her sit on my face till i was dead :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A WAY TO DIE!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 10:58 AM~20319222
> *hey mine dont take pics like that!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and now for a comedy break.......................................



















wait for it..................................















:rofl:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

more tortas,more tortas :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 11:15 AM~20319737
> *more tortas,more tortas  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 11:15 AM~20319737
> *more tortas,more tortas  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mesasfinest (Aug 2, 2009)

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=04231...=f_gm5ka9f40&zw


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 12 2011, 11:28 AM~20319842
> *TiTs!
> *


 :biggrin:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, chilango's-67, customiced, HOE81, thestrongsurvive

what up fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS FOR TORTA TUESDAY ART LOKS!  GO AHEAD AND TAKE A "FAPPING" BREAK!!!!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :rimshot: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: quote=MANDOS69C/10,Apr 12 2011, 12:58 PM~20320557]








:wow: .............................. :boink:








:wow:  :wow:  :0                                  .                          .  :boink:








[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 01:05 PM~20320599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*What up homies? how's it going?*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

happy birthday to the homie gato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP ART? YOU PUTTING SOME WORK IN TODAY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 12 2011, 03:20 PM~20321573
> *WHAT UP ART? YOU PUTTING SOME WORK IN TODAY?
> *


kinda easy sittin here doin work on the fone,,,, but it sux,,, cuz im waitin on costomers


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 02:52 PM~20321376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!!!!  :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 12 2011, 03:20 PM~20321573
> *WHAT UP ART? YOU PUTTING SOME WORK IN TODAY?
> *


:rant: :rant: :rant: I GUESS MY PICS DON'T COUNT!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 02:47 PM~20321337
> *
> 
> 
> ...










OHHHHHHHHHH YEAH!!!!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: ALL OVER HER GLASSES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 03:30 PM~20321638
> *:rant: :rant: :rant: I GUESS MY PICS DON'T COUNT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

every tuesday i go home happy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 03:33 PM~20321664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 03:28 PM~20321627
> *:thumbsup:  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!!!!  :boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


finnally,,,,whew......
man theres a high level of excelence in this room to hold up to :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 03:30 PM~20321638
> *:rant: :rant: :rant: I GUESS MY PICS DON'T COUNT!!!!!
> *


my bad fool! :biggrin: 
you to! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 03:38 PM~20321716
> *every tuesday i go home happy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Honey Im home! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 11 2011, 06:59 PM~20314277
> *show a pic of it on the bumper now does it still have the same setup in it?
> *



:biggrin: Yes !! Zeeerr !!


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

every tuesday i run to my computer when i get home from work thx fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20314355
> *Weasel..... this is the Cutty I was referring to!!! I used to have one like this back in the day!!! This one is bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OOOhhh !!!! Mybad homie ...this is one of my new knight family members ,
and the car is red . sorry about da mix up...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 04:31 PM~20322064
> *OOOhhh !!!!  Mybad homie ...this is one of my new knight family members ,
> and the car is red .  sorry about da mix up...
> 
> ...


Nice Car :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Apr 12 2011, 04:26 PM~20322035
> *every tuesday i run to my computer when i get home from work  thx fellas :thumbsup:
> *


its a beautiful thang!!!!!,,, no ****! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20315167
> *just keep it.... i never seen you guys bring it out!!!
> *



Funny guy !!! we got something else .. this car has to many haters . just
keep looking pass this page ...down.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 09:59 AM~20319239
> *helll no!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *








:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HHHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 04:52 PM~20322207
> *Funny guy !!!    we got something else .. this car has to many haters . just
> keep looking pass this page ...down.
> *


Lol there will all ways b haters tho. F*$k the haters bro. Keep it


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do art u need dat gear


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 05:01 PM~20322284
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HHHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GO AHEAD AND LAUGH HOMIE. IVE KNOWN YOU FOR YEARS. ITS ALL IN FUN. SO DON'T GET MAD WHEN I CAP BACK!
YOU LITTLE TROLL! 







:wow: 










































































J/k :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 02:40 PM~20321287
> *What up homies? how's it going?
> *




Whats up !! When is your BBQ going down.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 12 2011, 05:10 PM~20322356
> *GO AHEAD AND LAUGH HOMIE. IVE KNOWN YOU FOR YEARS. ITS ALL IN FUN. SO DON'T GET MAD WHEN I CAP BACK!
> YOU LITTLE TROLL!
> :wow:
> ...




HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 12 2011, 05:04 PM~20322312
> *Lol there will all ways b haters tho. F*$k the haters bro. Keep it
> :thumbsup:
> *




 I know rite . But my son frank wants to sell it ...its all good . anyway he
calls it a golddigger ... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 12 2011, 11:02 AM~20319633
> *WHAT A WAY TO DIE!!!!! :wow:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 05:13 PM~20322370
> *HHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW I STILL GOT LOVE FOR U HOMIE.
NO ****! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 04:52 PM~20322207
> *Funny guy !!!    we got something else .. this car has to many haters . just
> keep looking pass this page ...down.
> *



the more haters the better homie..... if people hate its cause your doing something right que no? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 05:01 PM~20322284
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HHHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 12 2011, 05:10 PM~20322356
> *GO AHEAD AND LAUGH HOMIE. IVE KNOWN YOU FOR YEARS. ITS ALL IN FUN. SO DON'T GET MAD WHEN I CAP BACK!
> YOU LITTLE TROLL!
> :wow:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

fuckin art why dont you answer your phone?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 12 2011, 05:05 PM~20322323
> *What it do art u need dat gear
> *


naw bro,, been bz,, truck been down since friday.... didnt get a chance over da weekend had to work,,,, sux bro....


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20322363
> *Whats up !!  When is your BBQ going down.
> *


Gonna try for June sometime I know it's gonna be hot so not sure might wait till it cools down  trying to find a big park too and one I can have a dj at I'Ll let you know homie! oh my 2 cents fuk da haterz there will always be a hater out there who has something to say but do what I do let it go in one ear and out the other hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:22 PM~20322418
> *the more haters the better homie..... if people hate its cause your doing something right que no? :biggrin:
> *


true dat homie,,,

some of are sensitive tho A.


















wait for it................












i know i know


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:24 PM~20322436
> *fuckin BEN why dont you answer your phone?
> *


*FIXED :biggrin: 

*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:24 PM~20322436
> *fuckin art why dont you answer your phone?
> *


damn art buck fuckin up again??? cuz you aint call me :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:22 PM~20322418
> *the more haters the better homie..... if people hate its cause your doing something right que no? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah people hate what they cant conquere so you doing things right if you get haters.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 03:51 PM~20321368
> *happy birthday to the homie gato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 happy birthday homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Art Buck, Black86Cutty, mmunchies2, Knightstalker, HOE81, MANDOS69C/10 , Justin-Az, joe 2 64s, oldskool 62, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow: .......




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Nah Fuck it!


*BULLSHIT!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:22 PM~20322418
> *the more haters the better homie..... if people hate its cause your doing something right que no? :biggrin:
> *


YEPPERS! 
I TELL DA HOMIES DAT ALL DA TIME.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 12 2011, 05:37 PM~20322512
> *:wow: .......
> .
> .
> ...



ya thats what i say!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20321672
> *:biggrin:
> *


:shhh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 05:36 PM~20322508
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Art Buck, Black86Cutty, mmunchies2, Knightstalker, HOE81, MANDOS69C/10 , Justin-Az, joe 2 64s, oldskool 62, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: What up Ruben? hows it going?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 05:36 PM~20322508
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Art Buck, Black86Cutty, mmunchies2, Knightstalker, HOE81, MANDOS69C/10 , Justin-Az, joe 2 64s, oldskool 62, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 05:40 PM~20322530
> *:shhh: :biggrin:
> *


what up? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:41 PM~20322541
> *:biggrin: What up Ruben? hows it going?
> *



Chillin... Early day from work... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 12 2011, 06:37 PM~20322512
> *:wow: .......
> .
> .
> ...


:fuq:


Sup meathead? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 05:44 PM~20322562
> *Chillin... Early day from work... :biggrin:
> *


cool tell my sis I said hi


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:24 PM~20322430
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 06:41 PM~20322544
> *:biggrin: 'SUP!
> *



:wave:


You run out of pictures? :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 12 2011, 05:37 PM~20322512
> *:wow: .......
> .
> .
> ...


:0 :0 :0 



















:rimshot:



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:45 PM~20322569
> *cool tell my sis I said hi
> *


Will do OG :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 05:46 PM~20322584
> *:wave:
> You run out of pictures? :naughty:
> *


his pics dont count :0


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 05:36 PM~20322508
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users) 10 Members: Art Buck, Black86Cutty, mmunchies2, Knightstalker, HOE81, MANDOS69C/10 , Justin-Az, joe 2 64s, oldskool 62, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:42 PM~20322552
> *what up?  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN GRUBBIN ON SOME PETER PIPER PIZZA DA FAMILIA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 05:46 PM~20322584
> *:wave:
> You run out of pictures? :naughty:
> *


:no: :no: GOT SOME MORE FOR LATERZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 12 2011, 05:39 PM~20322525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what up Homies how's life treating you guys? 
Hope all is well with you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 05:48 PM~20322604
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN GRUBBIN ON SOME PETER PIPER PIZZA DA FAMILIA
> *



Cool we had that last night was lazy didnt feel like cooking :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:42 PM~20322552
> *what up?  :biggrin:
> *


what up ogeezy,,,, whre all the leftovers. :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 05:47 PM~20322597
> *his pics dont count  :0
> *


:burn:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 05:52 PM~20322630
> *what up ogeezy,,,, whre all the leftovers. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha leftovers whats that? Everyone took plates home and oh you don't know my brother he can eat lol :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 12 2011, 04:45 PM~20322566
> *:fuq:
> Sup meathead? :biggrin:
> *


just working Homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 05:48 PM~20322604
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN GRUBBIN ON SOME PETER PIPER PIZZA DA FAMILIA
> *


save me some :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:52 PM~20322626
> *Cool we had that last night was lazy didnt feel like cooking  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:55 PM~20322652
> *Hahahaha leftovers whats that? Everyone took plates home and oh you don't know my brother he can eat lol :biggrin:
> *


Thanx 4 dinner ogplayer that chicken, ribs, carna was the shit.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 05:56 PM~20322662
> *save me some :cheesy:
> *


 :no: SORRY BRUH!!! :biggrin: MAYBE NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 12 2011, 05:58 PM~20322683
> *Thanx 4 dinner ogplayer that chicken, ribs, carna was the shit.
> *


You're welcome it was nice meeting you :biggrin: now you know og player is not a car club hahaha lmao :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 05:59 PM~20322689
> * :no: SORRY BRUH!!! :biggrin: MAYBE NEXT TIME!!!
> *


u drinkin haterade too  

i must be doin sumthin right :biggrin: 


man im just eatin lunch homie,,,grumble grumble like a mofo!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:02 PM~20322707
> *You're welcome it was nice meeting you  :biggrin:  now you know og player is not a car club hahaha lmao  :biggrin:
> *


Lol I no ogplayer is a restaurant. Jk it was nice meeting u when u throw that BBQ in June pm me or Mike and we will gladly help. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 12 2011, 03:57 PM~20321861
> *my bad fool!  :biggrin:
> you to! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 12 2011, 06:04 PM~20322731
> *Lol I no ogplayer is a restaurant. Jk it was nice meeting u when u throw that BBQ in June pm me or Mike and we will gladly help.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Shit I can cook :biggrin: cool Ill let you or mike know thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 12 2011, 06:04 PM~20322731
> *Lol I no ogplayer is a restaurant. Jk it was nice meeting u when u throw that BBQ in June pm me or Mike and we will gladly help.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


ya and dont hate ricky when you get that text let me know cuz i wasnt invited to the rainy day scedule og kickback/.picnic, come over and eat i got a gang grub and drink, and dont tell art loks day :wow: 








:biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:09 PM~20322775
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Shit I can cook  :biggrin: cool Ill let you or mike know thanks :biggrin:
> *


Kewl thanx again. 
:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 12 2011, 06:47 PM~20322597
> *his pics dont count  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 12 2011, 06:55 PM~20322658
> *just working Homie
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:09 PM~20322775
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Shit I can cook  :biggrin: cool Ill let you or mike know thanks :biggrin:
> *


i told you rick,,,,, no art loks up in here that establishment  













wait for it............



















i aint mad.............







just gona throw one out there like my homie........................









BULLSHIT!!

RIGHT ART BUCK!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:OGPLAYER
TRYIN TO CATCH ME ALONE AND GANG UP ON ME IN HERE AND GIVE ME A CALENTADA HUH,,,,, WELL YOU BETTER WATCH OUT :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK I GOT TO GET BACK TO WORK BREAK OVER.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

So what's going on this weekend?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:50 PM~20322614
> *what up Homies how's life treating you guys?
> Hope all is well with you guys! :biggrin:
> *


good and you :biggrin:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

this torta tues was short today llooll :tears:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Is. That it. No more Torta?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Sunday BBQ at lil Alex's


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

got this one


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

this is true lol


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Apr 12 2011, 06:42 PM~20323735
> *So what's going on this weekend?
> *


Not trying to be disrespectful Homey, but if you didnt know about the FT McDowell Casino Show this weekend, You have been under a rock!!! Come and check out Az's top lowrider cars, bikes and motorcyles!!! Plus the good times the clubs will have out there!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Just 9 more days ! Hope everyone can make it out ! 
The address for the park is 

Ranchitos Park and pool 
811 Calle Ranchitos 
Espanola NM 87532 

Everything will begin at 1pm if u need anymore info,Directions or questions on the rules for the hop give me a call at 505-927-3332 

HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HERE GO SOME TORTAS FOR THE HOMIES!!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 12 2011, 09:26 PM~20324993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this pic :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 12 2011, 06:10 PM~20322787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should know by now you can't scare me hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Does anyone have extra bracelets for the show Saturday they wanna sell?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:inout: :fuq: :chuck:  :shhh: 

New smilies


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: The orange regal is back at streetlife ..... :thumbsup: 

Thank you streetlife customs , that is one badass hopper . Thank you Todd !!!

And dont forget to put some of those { Streetlife Customs Stickers } on our
Knights Image Cars ..


:wave: :worship: :wave: :worship: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 12 2011, 05:20 PM~20322411
> *YOU KNOW I STILL GOT LOVE FOR U HOMIE.
> NO ****! :cheesy:
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 12 2011, 05:22 PM~20322418
> *the more haters the better homie..... if people hate its cause your doing something right que no? :biggrin:
> *



Like the man said , { fuck the haters } but what do we do about the drama queens
and cheer leaders ... cant we all just get along " LOL ! ' and have fun .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:29 PM~20322473
> *Gonna try for June sometime I know it's gonna be hot so not sure might wait till it cools down  trying to find a big park too and one I can have a dj at I'Ll let you know homie!  oh my 2 cents fuk da haterz there will always be a hater out there who has something to say but do what I do let it go in one ear and out the other hahaha  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Yup your rite , there is a never ending supply of haters out there.
but it is , what it is..

Let us know about the BBQ , were going to need about 15 car spaces .. for now.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:31 PM~20322483
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 12 2011, 05:46 PM~20322578
> *x 64 :biggrin:
> *



whats up joe?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:02 PM~20322707
> *You're welcome it was nice meeting you  :biggrin:  now you know og player is not a car club hahaha lmao  :biggrin:
> *



ya she's an OG player from the south side!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20325490
> *I am gonna invite you don't be mad
> You should  know by now you can't scare me hahaha  :biggrin:
> *



what about me OG?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 11:24 PM~20326158
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  The orange regal is back at streetlife ..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you streetlife customs , that is one badass hopper . Thank you Todd !!!
> ...



:0 :0 thats ku!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 12 2011, 11:37 PM~20326231
> *Like the man said , { fuck the haters }  but what do we do about the  drama queens
> and cheer leaders  ...  cant we all just get along " LOL ! ' and have fun .
> *



hector is always gonna be around homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k hector...... or am i???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20326528
> *hector is always gonna be around homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OK Today is a new day......

Let's quit talking about "haters", "cheerleaders" etc............  If you can't handle the game, get out. Otherwise, let it go! :biggrin: 

Your Homie,

ART BUCK AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK......

SEE YOU ALL AT THE FT McDOWELL SHOW!!!!!!!



By the way, nice pics on Torta Tuesday! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2011, 07:12 AM~20327584
> *OK Today is a new day......
> 
> Let's quit talking about "haters", "cheerleaders" etc............   If you can't handle the game, get out.  Otherwise, let it go! :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20326528
> *hector is always gonna be around homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



I know we're playing most the time but they might not understand our humor. [/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2011, 08:12 AM~20327584
> *OK Today is a new day......
> 
> Let's quit talking about "haters", "cheerleaders" etc............   If you can't handle the game, get out.  Otherwise, let it go! :biggrin:
> ...



I agree........

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 13 2011, 06:31 AM~20327052
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 13 2011, 05:22 AM~20326833
> *
> *


azuka mi *****!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 13 2011, 06:21 AM~20327012
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE
> *



mikey mike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 13 2011, 06:31 AM~20327052
> *:wave:
> *



whats up curtis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2011, 08:12 AM~20327584
> *OK Today is a new day......
> 
> Let's quit talking about "haters", "cheerleaders" etc............   If you can't handle the game, get out.  Otherwise, let it go! :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yup yup whats happening art buck?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 08:28 AM~20327716
> *I know we're playing most the time but they might not understand our humor. [/i]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up alex? (djmidnite)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 08:35 AM~20327759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  your right!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I love me some BEN!!!!!
NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 07:34 AM~20327755
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yup yup  whats happening art buck?
> *


Same 'ol thang Ben, just working and family life.......gonna be at Ft McDowell this weekend having a good time at the show though. You gonna go?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20326528
> *hector is always gonna be around homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


NO HECTOR GONNA BE AROUND TO SEE THE LOW LOWS FLYIN LIKE SPACE SHIPS CHEERING..........GOOOOOOOOO LOW LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWS :biggrin: 


J/K HECTOR......OR AM I :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 08:49 AM~20327845
> *I love me some BEN!!!!!
> NO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2011, 09:06 AM~20327965
> *Same 'ol thang Ben, just working and family life.......gonna be at Ft McDowell this weekend having a good time at the show though.  You gonna go?
> *



yes sir ill be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 09:21 AM~20328083
> *NO HECTOR GONNA BE AROUND TO SEE THE LOW LOWS FLYIN LIKE SPACE SHIPS CHEERING..........GOOOOOOOOO LOW LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWS :biggrin:
> J/K HECTOR......OR AM I :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 13 2011, 12:24 AM~20326158
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  The orange regal is back at streetlife ..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you streetlife customs , that is one badass hopper . Thank you Todd !!!
> ...


Who bought it??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:32 AM~20328170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie i missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 13 2011, 09:44 AM~20328267
> *Who bought it??
> *


 The orange regal is back at *Thank you Todd * !!!

And dont forget to put some of those { Streetlife Customs Stickers } on our
Knights Image Cars .


answer your own question niggie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 09:49 AM~20328299
> *damn homie i missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


OHHH YA BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:51 AM~20328317
> *OHHH YA BEN
> *


some family shit came up........ by the way... does anyon know a good plumber???


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 09:52 AM~20328328
> *some family shit came up........ by the way... does anyon know a good plumber???
> *


Dont tell us that ur pipes r plugged up homie :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2011, 07:12 AM~20327584
> *OK Today is a new day......
> 
> Let's quit talking about "haters", "cheerleaders" etc............   If you can't handle the game, get out.  Otherwise, let it go! :biggrin:
> ...


Well said Mr Buck!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 07:36 AM~20327767
> *whats up alex? (djmidnite)
> *



WHATS THE WORD NERD???/....HEY LOCO, YOU GOTS THOSE ACCESSORIES FOR MY WHEEL CHAIR YET???.....I NEEDS EM FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 13 2011, 10:25 AM~20328574
> *WHATS THE WORD NERD???/....HEY LOCO, YOU GOTS THOSE ACCESSORIES FOR MY WHEEL CHAIR YET???.....I NEEDS EM FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 09:21 AM~20328083
> *NO HECTOR GONNA BE AROUND TO SEE THE LOW LOWS FLYIN LIKE SPACE SHIPS CHEERING..........GOOOOOOOOO LOW LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWS :biggrin:
> J/K HECTOR......OR AM I :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 10 2011, 12:38 AM~20301955
> ***
> 
> MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH
> *


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Whatz good AZ side.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this will be a GREAT TIME. I hear the one we had last year had great drink specials. I hope I'm in town for it this year.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Lunas64,Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328477]








[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 13 2011, 10:25 AM~20328574
> *WHATS THE WORD NERD???/....HEY LOCO, YOU GOTS THOSE ACCESSORIES FOR MY WHEEL CHAIR YET???.....I NEEDS EM FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND</span>..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
<span style=\'color:red\'>
IS THIS HOW HE ASKED YOU BIG BEN???
Desperate
I know I known you very long BIG BEN and I shouldn't be asking you for this so soon, but I really need it badly. 

I haven't had it for a while and I can already feel it going in good and hard and coming out nice and soft. 

If you would do this for me no one would ever know. 

I am sure you can satisfy my needs and I'd be very grateful if you would. 

I am very desperate and I need your help. 

You must think by now that I have a lot of nerve but I can feel my tongue wrapping around it and sucking out all the juices until it's very dry. 

I am not going to beat around the bush any longer so..

Do you have a piece of gum?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 01:07 PM~20329349
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> IS THIS HOW HE ASKED YOU BIG BEN???
> ...




Why you edit that shit? :naughty: mas puto! :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:56 AM~20328359
> *Dont tell us that ur pipes r plugged up homie  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 massss puto!!!! hey do you have a lighter? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 13 2011, 10:25 AM~20328574
> *WHATS THE WORD NERD???/....HEY LOCO, YOU GOTS THOSE ACCESSORIES FOR MY WHEEL CHAIR YET???.....I NEEDS EM FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



come pick it up niggie.......that wheels chair is electric isnt it??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 13 2011, 11:04 AM~20328886
> *Whatz good AZ side.
> *



whats crackin homie??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 13 2011, 12:43 PM~20329558
> *Why you edit that shit? :naughty: mas puto! :roflmao:
> *


DIDNT EDIT JUST ADDED THE SMILEYS, :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20329349
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> IS THIS HOW HE ASKED YOU BIG BEN???
> ...



your a sick sick man!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats up big ben,,,, i need a complete set if knock offs 2wig, how much?
in chrome..


let me know....

rob / rollerz only
602-451-3080


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:56 AM~20328359
> *Dont tell us that ur pipes r plugged up homie  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C+Apr 12 2011, 11:48 PM~20326283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 01:47 PM~20329577
> *DIDNT EDIT JUST ADDED THE SMILEYS, :biggrin:
> *


Sure ****...  I mean homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20329349
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> IS THIS HOW HE ASKED YOU BIG BEN???
> ...


 :biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn mando got down once again flyer is bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 13 2011, 01:49 PM~20329963
> *Sure ****...  I mean homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
U ARE KIDDING RITE......... :wow: 
























WAIT FOR IT...................................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ART LOKS, OGPLAYER

HOW YOU DOIN :naughty:

COME HERE OFTEN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY UNITY MIKE,,,, :biggrin: 

:cheesy: DROP BUY :wow: BRING A COLD(12) PACK AND SO WE CAN DRINK IT PICK UP THIS WRESTLMANIA :wow: 27 DVD I GOT FOR UR KIDS!!

IF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT THEN BRING A 30 PACK :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 13 2011, 08:12 AM~20327584
> *OK Today is a new day......
> 
> Let's quit talking about "haters", "cheerleaders" etc............   If you can't handle the game, get out.  Otherwise, let it go! :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:08 PM~20330090
> *HEY UNITY MIKE,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy: DROP BUY :wow:  BRING A COLD(12) PACK AND PICK UP THIS WRESTLMANIA  :wow: 27 DVD I GOT FOR UR KIDS!!
> ...


:0 :0 :0 CAN I GET A COPY TOO!?!?!? :x: :x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THE TWO FINGERS STAND FOR PEACE IN MY POST. :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20330112
> *:0 :0 :0 CAN I GET A COPY TOO!?!?!? :x: :x:
> *


FOR U OR THE KIDS :squint:

BECAUSE WE KNOW U AINT LET EM PLAY..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 02:15 PM~20330133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINE TO HECTOR,,,,,,, I THINK :dunno:









I GET NO RESPECT I TELL YOU :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao:
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:28 PM~20330211
> *MINE TO HECTOR,,,,,,, I THINK :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 12:44 PM~20329563
> *:0  :0  :0  massss puto!!!!  hey do you have a lighter?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats fucked up Ben :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 03:04 PM~20330525
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY BRO,, IS THAT EVERYBODY KNOWS I TAKE PICS SO EVERYBODY POSES,,,,,
BUT SEEMS LIKE ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS ALL SALUTE ME WITH THE SECRET IDENTITY HIGH SIGN.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:13 PM~20330593
> *YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY BRO,, IS THAT EVERYBODY KNOWS I TAKE PICS SO EVERYBODY POSES,,,,,
> BUT SEEMS LIKE ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS ALL SALUTE ME WITH THE SECRET IDENTITY HIGH SIGN.
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:28 PM~20330211
> *MINE TO HECTOR,,,,,,, I THINK :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE FOR INTRODUCING ART LOC TO LAYITLOW. IVE CREATED A MONSTER. :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@Apr 13 2011, 12:54 PM~20329606
> *whats up big ben,,,,  i need a complete set if knock offs 2wig, how much?
> in chrome..
> let me know....
> ...


ill call you right now homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:25 PM~20330185
> *FOR U OR THE KIDS :squint:
> 
> BECAUSE WE KNOW U AINT LET EM PLAY..........
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU STILL MEMEBER THAT!!!! :biggrin: IT IS FOR MY BOY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 03:32 PM~20330769
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU STILL MEMEBER THAT!!!! :biggrin: IT IS FOR MY BOY
> *


I GOT YOU HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU CAN SWING BY MY CANTONE....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:48 PM~20329956
> *Cool I am looking into a park that will have plenty of parking  :biggrin:
> Damn rite homie and like art buck I don't give a fuck
> I got you homie
> *


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 03:31 PM~20330752
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE FOR INTRODUCING ART LOC TO LAYITLOW. IVE CREATED A MONSTER. :happysad:
> *


apologize hell u should be thanking him fo the number one :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 13 2011, 01:49 PM~20329963
> *Sure ****...  I mean homie  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 03:31 PM~20330752
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE FOR INTRODUCING ART LOC TO LAYITLOW. IVE CREATED A MONSTER. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:08 PM~20330090
> *HEY UNITY MIKE,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy: DROP BUY :wow:  BRING A COLD(12) PACK AND SO WE CAN DRINK IT PICK UP THIS WRESTLMANIA  :wow: 27 DVD I GOT FOR UR KIDS!!
> ...



sounds like you wanna put it in his butte!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :shhh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20330112
> *:0 :0 :0 CAN I GET A COPY TOO!?!?!? :x: :x:
> *


sounds like YOU want him to put it in your butte!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:28 PM~20330211
> *MINE TO HECTOR,,,,,,, I THINK :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20330791
> *apologize hell u should be thanking him fo the number one  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT THAT NUMBER ONE WAS X2



HEY HOMIE YOU KNOW SOME VATO FROM LOS ORIGANALES
CAR CLUB DOWN IN TUCSON NAMED POLLO,,, SAID HE MIGHTA MET YOU IN CHICAGO. :happysad: 

HAD GOOD WORDS TO SAY BOUT SOLITOS! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 03:38 PM~20330822
> *sounds like you wanna put it in his butte!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :shhh:
> *


 :biggrin: UR JUST :0 KIDDING RITE :wow: 
JUST FOR THAT BIG BEN IMA HAVE TO SALUTE U :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: AZ TTT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oh thats why they added that smiley :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: to salute art loks































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 03:48 PM~20330899
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: AZ TTT!
> *

































WAIT FOR IT















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 03:49 PM~20330915
> *oh thats why they added that smiley :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq: to salute art loks
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:46 PM~20330886
> *:biggrin: UR JUST :0  KIDDING RITE :wow:
> JUST FOR THAT BIG BEN IMA HAVE TO SALUTE U  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


thank you art!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:43 PM~20330858
> *SHIT THAT NUMBER ONE WAS X2
> HEY HOMIE YOU KNOW SOME VATO FROM LOS ORIGANALES
> CAR CLUB DOWN IN TUCSON NAMED POLLO,,, SAID HE MIGHTA MET YOU IN CHICAGO. :happysad:
> ...


ya homie Good vato we met at the mexican fiesta / somosuno show!!!! thats good Homie SolitoS likes to do it up fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:54 PM~20330965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 03:55 PM~20330976
> *thank you art!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT U HOMIE!!! THAT SALUTE CAME FROM THE HEART!!


REACH FOR THE STARS!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:54 PM~20330965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:53 PM~20330950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what was suppose to be in the bottom picture???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 03:56 PM~20330994
> *I GOT U HOMIE!!! THAT SALUTE CAME FROM THE HEART!!
> REACH FOR THE STARS!!!
> *


i want to but you dont hook it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:00 PM~20331034
> *i want to but you dont hook it up!!!!!!!!
> *


 :run: :run: :inout: :shhh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 03:55 PM~20330979
> *ya homie Good vato we met at the mexican fiesta / somosuno show!!!! thats good Homie SolitoS likes to do it up fo sho :biggrin:
> *


YA HOMIES COMING DOWN FOR A 15NERA THE DAY BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW, YA ME AND AL MET HIM WHEN WE WENT DOWN TO TUCSON,, FIRME VATO (NO **** FOR THE CHEERLEADERS OUT THERE).

BY THE WAY AZ SIDE... THE DAD OF THE 15NERA CHICA WAS LOOKIN FOR SOME LO-LOS TO BE IN CRUISE, BUT HE BEEN GETTIN SHOT DOWN CUZ OF THE SUPER SHOW,, HE KNOWS EVERYBODY GONNA BE THERE,SO I TOLD EM I WUD PUT THE WORD OUT IF ANYBODY IS DOWN,,,
      
IT WONT HURT TOO MUCH TO BE ALL CRUDO FOR THE SUPERSHOW QUE KNOW!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 03:40 PM~20330841
> *sounds like YOU want him to put it in your butte!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! :nono: AT LEAST I AM NOT THE GUY LOOKING FOR A  "PLUMBER"  :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 03:59 PM~20331023
> *what was suppose to be in the bottom picture???
> *


YOUR SALUTE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:02 PM~20331063
> *YA HOMIES COMING DOWN FOR A 15NERA THE DAY BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW, YA ME AND AL MET HIM WHEN WE WENT DOWN TO TUCSON,, FIRME VATO (NO **** FOR THE CHEERLEADERS OUT THERE).
> 
> BY THE WAY AZ SIDE... THE DAD OF THE 15NERA CHICA WAS LOOKIN FOR SOME LO-LOS TO BE IN CRUISE, BUT HE BEEN GETTIN SHOT DOWN CUZ OF THE SUPER SHOW,, HE KNOWS EVERYBODY GONNA BE THERE,SO I TOLD EM I WUD PUT THE WORD OUT IF ANYBODY IS DOWN,,,
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 PM~20331066
> *:scrutinize: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! :nono: AT LEAST I AM NOT THE GUY LOOKING FOR A  "PLUMBER"  :rimshot:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 PM~20331066
> *:scrutinize: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! :nono: AT LEAST I AM NOT THE GUY LOOKING FOR A  "PLUMBER"  :rimshot:
> *


i was looking so they could go pipe you down!!!! :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 PM~20331068
> *YOUR SALUTE :biggrin:
> *


AAAAAHHH I SEE I SEE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:00 PM~20331034
> *i want to but you dont hook it up!!!!!!!!
> *


SHE MAD AT ME I THINK :dunno:

THAT OH YOU DONT WANT ME SO YOUR JUST GONNA PUSH ME ON UR FRIEND SHIT,,,,,, NO TIME FOR DRAMA! :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 PM~20331066
> *:scrutinize: WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! :nono: AT LEAST I AM NOT THE GUY LOOKING FOR A  "PLUMBER"  :rimshot:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: U still need that lighter homie :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:05 PM~20331095
> *AAAAAHHH I SEE I SEE
> *


J/K HOMIE IT WAS THIS,,,,,,

WHAT YOU THINK REAL ?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:05 PM~20331089
> *i was looking so I could go down your pipe!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FIXED!!!
sorry i had to :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20331132
> *J/K HOMIE IT WAS THIS,,,,,,
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK REAL ?
> ...


 :wow: wtf fo realz


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20331132
> *J/K HOMIE IT WAS THIS,,,,,,
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK REAL ?
> ...


STUPID BUT I THINK ITS REAL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:10 PM~20331143
> *FIXED!!!
> sorry i had to :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:13 PM~20331175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:07 PM~20331107
> *SHE MAD AT ME I THINK :dunno:
> 
> THAT OH YOU DONT WANT ME SO YOUR JUST GONNA PUSH ME ON UR FRIEND SHIT,,,,,, NO TIME FOR DRAMA! :wow:
> ...


liar!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 04:07 PM~20331118
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao: U still need that lighter homie :burn:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:15 PM~20331194
> *liar!!!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 PM~20331068
> *YOUR SALUTE :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20331132
> *J/K HOMIE IT WAS THIS,,,,,,
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK REAL ?
> ...


Do it Art, bury the bumper in the ground on them hoez.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20331132
> *J/K HOMIE IT WAS THIS,,,,,,
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK REAL ?
> ...



Its a micro machine 
:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:17 PM~20331213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:wow: does that kid have an ear ring???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20331132
> *J/K HOMIE IT WAS THIS,,,,,,
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK REAL ?
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 04:19 PM~20331225
> *Do it Art, bury the bumper in the ground on them hoez.
> *


X2


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:04 PM~20331083
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:no: ME AND BEN GO WAY BACK LIKE FO' FLATS ON A CADILLAC!!!  OH YEAH............(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:10 PM~20331143
> *FIXED!!!
> sorry i had to :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20331248
> *:no: ME AND BEN GO WAY BACK LIKE FO' FLATS ON A CADILLAC!!!  OH YEAH............(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:05 PM~20331089
> *i was looking so they could go pipe you down!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:20 PM~20331235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:25 PM~20331279
> *:chuck: :chuck: :chuck:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20331250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20331250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20331250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20331248
> *:no: ME AND BEN GO WAY BACK LIKE FO' FLATS ON A CADILLAC!!!  OH YEAH............(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:
> *


 :inout: :inout: 
as in :boink: :boink: 




j/k


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:19 PM~20331231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wow: does that kid have an ear ring???
> *


DAMN YOU NOTICED THAT CHET???
YOU AINT GOT TO WAIT FOR THIS SHIT,,,,,,,
HERE IT IS!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Apr 13 2011, 04:26 PM~20331288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's tapping the water, he might just get wet!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20331250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :sprint: :sprint: :fuq: 



funny shit!!! get it "funny shit" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:28 PM~20331309
> *DAMN YOU NOTICED THAT CHET???
> D.</span>*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:28 PM~20331309
> *DAMN YOU NOTICED THAT CHET???
> YOU AINT GOT TO WAIT FOR THIS SHIT,,,,,,,
> HERE IT IS!!!!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20331347
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ANDALE JOTOLON!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:28 PM~20331306
> *:inout:  :inout:
> as in :boink:  :boink:
> j/k
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:31 PM~20331335
> *oooww ooowww
> i know i know..............
> wait for it ...............................
> ...


man i am crackin up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:29 PM~20331318
> *he's tapping the water, he might just get wet!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP BEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20331369
> *man i am crackin up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:31 PM~20331335
> *oooww ooowww
> i know i know..............
> wait for it ...............................
> ...


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20331369
> *man i am crackin up
> *


X96.......ME TOO!!!

FUCK YOU GUYS ARE ALL FUCKIN CRAZY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20331370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20331374
> *WHATS UP BEN?
> *


SAPPONING?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I was all bored at work to


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: LAAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:36 PM~20331386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAD TO DO A SMALL ONE,, DONT WANT HECTOR TO GET HIS BRITCHES ALL BUNDLED UP AND HAVE TO APLOGIZE FOR MY...........













WAIT FOR IT.................


















SAY IT FOR ME ART BUCK!!!!







BULLSHIT!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20331382
> *X96.......ME TOO!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU GUYS ARE ALL FUCKIN CRAZY!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN "YOU GUYS" HUH YOU A RACIST!??

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20331402
> *:fuq: LAAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!! :sprint:
> *


 :fuq: l8 HOMIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:39 PM~20331422
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN "YOU GUYS" HUH YOU A RACIST!??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK ALL THE GUYS AND D.
MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20331398
> *I was all bored at work to
> *


TOOK CARE OF THAT SHIT HUH!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:41 PM~20331432
> *OK ALL THE GUYS AND D.
> MY BAD :biggrin:
> *


OH NOW YOUR SEGREGATING ME



WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR TRUCK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20331370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20331441
> *TOOK CARE OF THAT SHIT HUH!
> *


HELL YEA


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:39 PM~20331422
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN "YOU GUYS" HUH YOU A RACIST!??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


some folks here is racist against crackers.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20331456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BIG BEN WHY DID YOU LET ART LOKS GET A TATTOO OF A PORTRIAT OF YOURSELF ON HIM???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20331460
> *some folks here is racist against crackers.
> *


DID YOU JUST CALL ME A CRACKA???? LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20331468
> *DAMN BIG BEN WHY DID YOU LET ART LOKS GET A TATTOO OF A PORTRIAT OF YOURSELF ON HIM???
> *


THATS ALL YOU HOMIE GAGGING LIKE A CHAMP!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20331507
> *THATS ALL YOU HOMIE GAGGING LIKE A CHAMP!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A FUNNY TATTOO THOUGH


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20331456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTIN AZ THIS IS WHY PEOPLE HERE ARE RACIST AGAINST CRACKERS BECAUSE THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO WOULD DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20331444
> *OH NOW YOUR SEGREGATING ME
> WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR TRUCK
> *


MY TRUCK JUST A LIL HURT,, BLEW A GEAR.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:58 PM~20331555
> *JUSTIN AZ THIS IS WHY PEOPLE HERE ARE RACIST AGAINST CRACKERS BECAUSE THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO WOULD DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> *


I thought that was big bens new tatt?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:58 PM~20331556
> *MY TRUCK JUST A LIL HURT,, BLEW A GEAR.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:
> *


You going to the show Art?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 04:59 PM~20331574
> *I thought that was big bens new tatt?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:58 PM~20331556
> *MY TRUCK JUST A LIL HURT,, BLEW A GEAR.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:
> *


WHAT WERE YOU DOING WHEN IT BLEW?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 04:54 PM~20331526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS A FUNNY TATTOO THOUGH
> *


DID YOU POSE FOR THAT OR WAS IT A PIC OF YOU??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20331585
> *You going to the show Art?
> *


NAW BRO.. GOT TO TEND TO MY YOUNGIN. :happysad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:03 PM~20331611
> *DID YOU POSE FOR THAT OR WAS IT A PIC OF YOU??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS ALL PISSED WHEN I SAW IT BECAUSE I WAS ALL POSING FOR THEM AND ALL THEY TATTOOED WAS PART OF MY SHAFT


HA GOT YOU


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 04:59 PM~20331574
> *I thought that was big bens new tatt?
> *


IT IS...... ITS A PORTRAIT OF elphoenixquetzal GETTING DOWN, DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:02 PM~20331610
> *WHAT WERE YOU DOING WHEN IT BLEW?
> *


GETTIN READY TO COME TO WORK,,, GOT IN HIT IT UP, AND ZZZRRRR,,, REAL KWIK, AND STOPED ,,, THOUGHT I BLEW DA MOTOR,,, BUT GEAR IS BAD....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:05 PM~20331629
> *IT IS...... ITS A PORTRAIT OF elphoenixquetzal GETTING DOWN, DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que rollo wey


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:05 PM~20331629
> *IT IS...... ITS A PORTRAIT OF elphoenixquetzal GETTING DOWN, DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA PUTTING MY [email protected]*$ IN GIRLS MOUTHS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:05 PM~20331628
> *I WAS ALL PISSED WHEN I SAW IT BECAUSE I WAS ALL POSING FOR THEM AND ALL THEY TATTOOED WAS PART OF MY SHAFT
> HA GOT YOU
> *


OK THATS ALL YOURS......... SUCK IT, BITE IT, LICK IT, DO WHATEVER YOU WANT NIGGIE, WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


HAHA GOT YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:05 PM~20331628
> *I WAS ALL PISSED WHEN I SAW IT BECAUSE I WAS ALL POSING FOR THEM AND ALL THEY TATTOOED WAS MY FAVORITE PART OF THE  SHAFT
> HA GOT YOU
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:06 PM~20331640
> *que rollo wey
> *


IF YOU DIDNT KNOW ALREADY, elphoenixquetzal IS A FLAMING ******!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:07 PM~20331647
> *OK THATS ALL YOURS......... SUCK IT, BITE IT, LICK IT, DO WHATEVER YOU WANT NIGGIE, WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAHA GOT YOU!!!!!!!!
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: BASTARD!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20331652
> *IF YOU DIDNT KNOW ALREADY,  elphoenixquetzal IS A FLAMING ******!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: chollo broke back mountain.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20331655
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  BASTARD!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:28 PM~20330211
> *MINE TO HECTOR,,,,,,, I THINK :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


haaaaaa Pinche Art.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:08 PM~20331650
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I SALUTE YOU ART LOKS :fuq:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:10 PM~20331667
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: chollo broke back mountain.
> *


NO........ Waddell broke back mountain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20331652
> *IF YOU DIDNT KNOW ALREADY,  elphoenixquetzal IS A FLAMING ******!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20331671
> *haaaaaa Pinche Art.
> *


X63 RAG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20331652
> *IF YOU DIDNT KNOW ALREADY,  elphoenixquetzal IS A FLAMING ******!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN I CANT KEEP UP!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20331678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20331671
> *haaaaaa Pinche Art.
> *


DID YOU NOTICE THAT TOO SIS??? THEY ALL SALUTE ME!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20331678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:12 PM~20331688
> *DAMN I CANT KEEP IT UP!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL PROBLEM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20331678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:12 PM~20331688
> *DAMN I CANT KEEP IT UP!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:14 PM~20331718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HOOK HIM UP ART!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:14 PM~20331705
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL PROBLEM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:14 PM~20331718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn link is broken :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:16 PM~20331730
> *damn link is broken  :biggrin:
> *


TATA GOT THE HOOKUP!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:16 PM~20331730
> *damn link is broken  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:14 PM~20331718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUNA IS GOING TO GET MAD FOR YOU USING UP HIS SUPPLY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331735
> *TATA GOT THE HOOKUP!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:16 PM~20331730
> *damn link is broken  :biggrin:
> *


X2

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Another broken link huh? LOL. Damn my cracker ass gonna go have to go to Mexico to get the hookup. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KINDA COLD IN THIS ROOM TODAY DONT YOU THINK??


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:10 PM~20331667
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: chollo broke back mountain.
> *


I feel bad, but this has me laughing my ass off...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:21 PM~20331771
> *:uh: Another broken link huh? LOL. Damn my cracker ass gonna go have to go to Mexico to get the hookup.
> *


DONT DO IT MAN, ITS NOT WORTH IT MAN YOUR A TARGET OUT THERE RIGHT NOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:24 PM~20331793
> *I feel bad, but this has me laughing my ass off...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:23 PM~20331785
> *KINDA COLD IN THIS ROOM TODAY DONT YOU THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


WHAAAT TORTA WEDNESDAY!!!! :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331735
> *TATA GOT THE HOOKUP!
> *


BUT HE WONT HOOK YOU UP CAUSE HE NEEDS ALL HE CAN GET!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:24 PM~20331793
> *I feel bad, but this has me laughing my ass off...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:28 PM~20331827
> *BUT HE WONT HOOK YOU UP CAUSE HE NEEDS ALL HE CAN GET!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:23 PM~20331785
> *KINDA COLD IN THIS ROOM TODAY DONT YOU THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:26 PM~20331816
> *WHAAAT TORTA WEDNESDAY!!!! :fool2:
> *


 :twak: HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:28 PM~20331827
> *BUT HE WONT HOOK YOU UP CAUSE HE NEEDS ALL HE CAN GET!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:29 PM~20331840
> *:twak: HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Isnt tommorow thick ass thursday?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:29 PM~20331840
> *:twak: HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I AM SORRY IAM SORRY I THOUGHT WE WERE MAKING UP FOR THE LITTLE BIT OF PICTURES YESTERDAY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:11 PM~20331671
> *haaaaaa Pinche Art.
> *


CAROLYN!!!!!! :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:31 PM~20331854
> *Isnt tommorow thick ass thursday?
> *


LETS HOPE SO TODAY I THOUGHT WAS GOING TO BE WIDE OPEN WEDNESDAY!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:24 PM~20331793
> *I feel bad, but this has me laughing my ass off...
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X2 FUKERS ARE CRAZY UP IN HERE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:34 PM~20331885
> *LETS HOPE SO TODAY I THOUGHT WAS GOING TO BE WIDE OPEN WEDNESDAY!!
> *


LOL You gotta check out the basement for that. :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 05:32 PM~20331863
> *CAROLYN!!!!!! :0
> *


HECTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. :biggrin: becareful Big Ben and Art are on a roll again today.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Apr 13 2011, 05:31 PM~20331854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!!!! OR *TOPDOGG* WILL BAN YOU!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20331919
> *HECTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  :biggrin: becareful Big Ben and Art are on a roll again today.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M MAKING UP FOR LOST TIME!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:34 PM~20331885
> *LETS HOPE SO TODAY  WHO WUDDA THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO BE WIDE OPEN ON WEDNESDAY!!*


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:38 PM~20331936
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'M MAKING UP FOR LOST TIME!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES you are


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 05:31 PM~20331854
> *Isnt tommorow thick ass thursday?
> *


WE GOT TORTA TUESDAY AND FINE ASS FRIDAY CAUSE MIKEY WAS GETTING CAUGHT JACKING OFF EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK SO WE NARROWED IT DOWN TO THOSE TWO DAYS!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:40 PM~20331962
> *WE GOT TORTA TUESDAY AND FINE ASS FRIDAY CAUSE MIKEY WAS GETTING CAUGHT JACKING OFF EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK SO WE NARROWED IT DOWN TO THOSE TWO DAYS!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT MIKEY STILL PRAYS THEY POST UP EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

art remember this one?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:38 PM~20331937
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :fuq:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20331985
> *art remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I STILL LOVE THE ONE WITH HIS MAN PURSE!!! HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:40 PM~20331962
> *WE GOT TORTA TUESDAY AND FINE ASS FRIDAY CAUSE MIKEY WAS GETTING CAUGHT JACKING OFF EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK SO WE NARROWED IT DOWN TO THOSE TWO DAYS!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: <<<<Mikey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20331983
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT MIKEY STILL PRAYS THEY POST UP EVERYDAY  :biggrin:
> *


lol they gave him those two days to beat his meat but the other three is work like normal!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:43 PM~20332004
> *:fool2:  :fool2: <<<<Mikey
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:37 PM~20331927
> *DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!!!! OR TOPDOGG WILL BAN YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK OK SORRY GOSH

YOU DONT LET ME DO NOTTIN!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:43 PM~20332005
> *lol  they gave him those two days to beat his meat but the other three is work like normal!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IF YOU CALL HOLDING A 40 OZ WORK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20331985
> *art remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2011, 05:46 PM~20332032
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP HOMIE? TELL MARK I SAID WHAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:37 PM~20331927
> *DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!!!! OR TOPDOGG WILL BAN YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CUD IMAGINE IF TOPPDOGG HEARD THAT THERE WAS A TORTA WEDNESDAY HE WUD BE UP IN THIS MOFO WITH THE DJ QUIKNESS....

AND THEN NO TORTAS  

HE WUD FIND :wow: OUT WHO STARTED :wow: THAT RUMOR AND,,,,,,,,,,,,
















WAIT FOR IT..................








HE WUD BE................















BESIDES I WAS JUST CHECKIN THE TEMPETURE WITH THAT PIC OF THAT LADY :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20331985
> *art remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TRYIN TO GET ME FINED AGAIN HUH :biggrin: 

WHYCUDNT YOU SAY JUSTIN OR SOMBODY!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

is this you elphoenixquetzal???

















wait for it...................................



















wait for it..............................




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20332029
> *IF YOU CALL HOLDING A 40 OZ WORK  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: funny and true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

repost


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:43 PM~20332005
> *lol  they gave him those two days to beat his meat but the other three is work like normal!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2011, 05:46 PM~20332032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20332080
> *repost
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:50 PM~20332067
> *is this you elphoenixquetzal???
> wait for it...................................
> wait for it..............................
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:50 PM~20332067
> *is this you elphoenixquetzal???
> wait for it...................................
> wait for it..............................
> ...


 :fuq: :fuq: :twak: :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20332081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:54 PM~20332107
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


bwhahahahahaha you said elphoenixquetzal has a mangina!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2011, 05:46 PM~20332032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the happiest damn cat i ever seen. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I GOT TO GO HOMIES,, MY HELPER GOT HERE TIME TO GET TO WORK!!

SHIT WAS FUN!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20332081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooo thats how its done


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332125
> *bwhahahahahaha  you said elphoenixquetzal  has a mangina!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaaaa. ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy you crazyyyyyyyyy


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332125
> *bwhahahahahaha  you said elphoenixquetzal  has a mangina!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:54 PM~20332108
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :twak:  :twak:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


cochino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332127
> *I GOT TO GO HOMIES,, MY HELPER GOT HERE TIME TO GET TO WORK!!
> 
> SHIT WAS FUN!!!!
> *



peace!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



















oh yeah :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332127
> *I GOT TO GO HOMIES,, MY HELPER GOT HERE TIME TO GET TO WORK!!
> 
> SHIT WAS FUN!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2011, 05:47 PM~20332041
> *WHAT UP HOMIE? TELL MARK I SAID WHAT UP? :biggrin:
> *


hey og :biggrin: i will homegirl.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 05:57 PM~20332143
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332127
> *I GOT TO GO HOMIES,, MY HELPER GOT HERE TIME TO GET TO WORK!!
> 
> SHIT WAS FUN!!!!
> *


ooopps i ment :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:56 PM~20332139
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaaaa.  ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy you crazyyyyyyyyy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:52 PM~20332091
> *whats up homie??
> *


sup homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20332165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2011, 06:03 PM~20332184
> *sup homie
> *


chillin homie just kickin it..... you going to the show this weekend?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 13 2011, 05:36 PM~20331919
> *HECTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  :biggrin: becareful Big Ben and Art are on a roll again today.
> *


IAM GOOD!
LIKE THEY SAY.....
HOMIE DON'T PLAY DAT!!!!!
I'AM TOO OLD FOR DAT SHIT.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HOW THE HELL YOU GUYS BE TALKIN SHIT AND ALL OF A SUDDEN I GOT UP IN IT??? i WASNT EVEN HERE!!!!! cRAZY FOOLS!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HERE YOU GO LUNA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I THINK THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT THIS PIC TO


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

iKV8lxxi1Hs&feature


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 06:05 PM~20332203
> *IAM GOOD!
> LIKE THEY SAY.....
> HOMIE DON'T PLAY DAT!!!!!
> ...


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Apr 13 2011, 06:57 PM~20332685
> *iKV8lxxi1Hs&feature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 06:49 PM~20332600
> *HERE YOU GO LUNA
> 
> 
> ...


BENGINA???


OH YOU PLAYED URSELF NOW :wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20332164
> *hey og :biggrin:  i will homegirl.....
> *



:biggrin: :wave: THANKS HOMIE  HEY WHO'S LAC BE SITTING IN FRONT OF THE SHOP THAT FUKER IS CLEAN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :inout:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Apr 13 2011, 06:57 PM~20332685
> *iKV8lxxi1Hs&feature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20331460
> *some folks here is racist against crackers.
> *


U MEAN PECKER WOODS :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Or is that red necks? Ha ha ha. It should not matter what color u r as long as u love to roll that's all that matters.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 05:09 PM~20331652
> *IF YOU DIDNT KNOW ALREADY,  elphoenixquetzal IS A FLAMING ******!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U MEAN BROKE BAK BARRIO :roflmao: :roflmao: LA HOMIE FROM LA MISSION :biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Sup midnight


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20332389
> *HOW THE HELL YOU GUYS BE TALKIN SHIT AND ALL OF A SUDDEN I GOT UP IN IT??? i WASNT EVEN HERE!!!!! cRAZY FOOLS!
> *


It musta been that man bag karnal :biggrin: u know they gotta roll that tell the wheels fall off :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 09:14 PM~20334882
> *It musta been been that man bag karnal :biggrin: u know they gotta roll that tell the wheels fall off :biggrin:
> *


Ya its koo, as long as we can have a cold one after wards! :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2011, 10:19 PM~20334932
> *Ya its koo, as long as we can have a cold one after wards! :biggrin:
> *


you know dis :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :shhh: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


AZ TTT


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TREND SETTER, mleyva215, 602 Monte, OGPLAYER, AZs finest13
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WAZZUP HOMIES GET ON YO ACCOUNTS :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 10:56 PM~20335244
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TREND SETTER, mleyva215, 602 Monte, OGPLAYER, AZs finest13
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WAZZUP HOMIES GET ON YO ACCOUNTS :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: I GOT 5 ON IT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 13 2011, 11:07 PM~20335327
> *:biggrin:  :wave: I GOT 5 ON IT  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 10:56 PM~20335244
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TREND SETTER, mleyva215, 602 Monte, OGPLAYER, AZs finest13
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WAZZUP HOMIES GET ON YO ACCOUNTS :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE SCAAAARED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 13 2011, 06:05 PM~20332203
> *IAM GOOD!
> LIKE THEY SAY.....
> HOMIE DON'T PLAY DAT!!!!!
> ...


your never too old homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20332389
> *HOW THE HELL YOU GUYS BE TALKIN SHIT AND ALL OF A SUDDEN I GOT UP IN IT??? i WASNT EVEN HERE!!!!! cRAZY FOOLS!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it was art loks homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 13 2011, 06:49 PM~20332600
> *HERE YOU GO LUNA
> 
> 
> ...



weeeeeeeeaaaaaaakkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 13 2011, 10:09 PM~20334853
> *U MEAN BROKE BAK BARRIO  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LA HOMIE FROM LA MISSION :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 12:18 AM~20335663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noooo he forgot the drill and the spray! :twak:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Apr 13 2011, 09:10 PM~20334858
> *Sup midnight
> *




SUP HOMIE........ :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 11:43 PM~20335527
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it was art loks homie!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Big Ben you went there. I see a fine coming in Art's direction. LOL


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up curtis what up carolyn and a good morning az side


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good rodger


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 13 2011, 07:56 PM~20333322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LoL! I was gonna to post up Homie The Clown!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 11:42 PM~20335521
> *your never too old homie!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 12:18 AM~20335663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever cut the video gots mad skills!
Great job!
Nice camera!
Kinda like a movie. Made me wanting more.
NO ****!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This week we're featuring never seen before pic's of the Unity Picnic!!!!!_ :cheesy: 

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 12:18 AM~20335663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGMANDO GOING TO BE UP ON THE BIG SCREEN SOON JUST U WATCH HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:57 AM~20336443
> *Whoever cut the video gots mad skills!
> Great job!
> Nice camera!
> ...


Hey Hector, did you notice you don't get motion sickness, or see nothing but feet and crotch shots. :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST SAYIN....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 13 2011, 10:27 PM~20335009
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :shhh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AZ TTT
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU NEVER POST UP...NOW UR SALUTING TOO? :cheesy: 

THATS THE CHET!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 14 2011, 05:31 AM~20336165
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Big Ben you went there. I see a fine coming in Art's direction. LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh well!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 06:32 AM~20336356
> *What up curtis what up carolyn and a good morning az side
> *


que onda pinchi cara de bulldog recien culiado??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 14 2011, 09:18 AM~20337254
> *Hey Hector, did you notice you don't get motion sickness, or see nothing but feet and crotch shots.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST SAYIN....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 14 2011, 09:27 AM~20337283
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:
> *


sup homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 11:42 PM~20335521
> *your never too old homie!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 11:43 PM~20335527
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it was art loks homie!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN FIRST YOU PUT ME IN THAT LUNA LIMO SHIT,,, THEN YOU GO DIME ME OUT BOUT GETTIN INTO TATAS STASH TO HELP DA HOMIES KEEP IT UP :cheesy: 
YA NEXT STOP FINE CITY FOR ART  LOKS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, I-Lady c.c, TopDogg, JAVIERS CUSTOMS

MORNING OFFICER,,,, EVERYTHING IS OK IN HERE,,,, NO BODY GETTIN PUSHED OUT OF THERE WHEEL CHAIRS, OR PUTTIN THERE FINGERS IN NOBODYS BUTTE, OR PILL POPPIN IN HERE,,, JUST A CUP OFF COFFEE AND A DONUT,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ART LOKS :shhh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MORNIN AZ SIDE :fuq:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 09:43 AM~20337389
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ART LOKS, I-Lady c.c, TopDogg, JAVIERS CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


lol whats good art?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 14 2011, 09:18 AM~20337254
> *Hey Hector, did you notice you don't get motion sickness, or see nothing but feet and crotch shots.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST SAYIN....
> *


REAL FUNNY....
I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU. :biggrin:

JUST IN CASE....

I DID MEAN THAT IN A NICE WAY. LOL! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Arizona Cruisers Association meeting 2nite at hayden park @ 6pm on 4th avenue and tamrisk juz south of broadway. promoting unity in the community! 


PLEASE ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME......


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 14 2011, 10:33 AM~20337728
> *GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 09:34 AM~20337338
> *que onda pinchi cara de bulldog recien culiado??
> *


Que onda pinche cara de gerber recien salido de un baby??


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 14 2011, 05:57 AM~20336443
> *Whoever cut the video gots mad skills!
> Great job!
> Nice camera!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 14 2011, 11:41 AM~20338215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 12:18 AM~20335663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for part 2 :biggrin: 
What up BIG MANDO the magazine shots look bad ass homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 14 2011, 11:41 AM~20338215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP TRUCK!
SOMEBODYS FEELING BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 13 2011, 06:03 PM~20332192
> *chillin homie just kickin it..... you going to the show this weekend?
> *


yup ill be there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 14 2011, 09:46 AM~20337418
> *lol whats good art?
> *


GOT ME WORKIN LIKE CRAZY,,,, WHATS GOOD WITH U T-MACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 14 2011, 10:17 AM~20337602
> *REAL FUNNY....
> I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 09:38 AM~20337358
> *DAMN FIRST YOU PUT ME IN THAT LUNA LIMO SHIT,,, THEN YOU GO DIME ME OUT BOUT GETTIN INTO TATAS STASH TO HELP DA HOMIES KEEP IT UP  :cheesy:
> YA NEXT STOP FINE CITY FOR ART   LOKS!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: my bad :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 01:16 PM~20338819
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


 Art hit me up homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 14 2011, 11:41 AM~20338215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 11:32 AM~20338151
> *Que onda pinche cara de gerber recien salido de un baby??
> *



mierda de elefante con ojos de elote!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 01:32 PM~20338912
> *Art hit me up homie
> *


:fuq: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 14 2011, 11:41 AM~20338215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hector da lo lo detector!!!!!!!!!!!! you crazy art
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 01:33 PM~20338916
> *mierda de elefante con ojos de elote!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pinche dj recien reganado por su vieja.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 01:30 PM~20338901
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  my bad :biggrin:
> *


you know what you did, thats why when it comes to tata you done say nobody else... you gonna make him bust a tripa,,,,yellin,,,,,fine.fine.fine.fine.fine.fine.fine!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 01:38 PM~20338942
> *hector da lo lo detector!!!!!!!!!!!!  you crazy art :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there you go again  
dam the club vegas trip is gona be paid for by me from fines from ur ass ben!!

and i can just see you all,bwahahahahahh, n shit.





















wait for it...........























dont matter.........














:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: 
five fingers up with a twist


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, elphoenixquetzal, i dont know :wow: you 1976


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 01:51 PM~20339023
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ART LOKS, elphoenixquetzal, i dont know  :wow: you 1976
> *


oh so you dont know me either cabron its koo its koo


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good art I told I would take care of your hydraulic problem homie.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 02:04 PM~20339107
> *oh so you dont know me either cabron its koo its koo
> *


dam all sensitve :happysad: n chet.... go back up i fixed it no cry mijo... so sorry :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 01:38 PM~20338942
> *hector da lo lo detector!!!!!!!!!!!!  you crazy art
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY NAMES GETTING POPULAR IN THIS BITCH!
NOW DATS LUV!
I LUV U TOO LAYITLOW FAMILIA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:07 PM~20339137
> *dam all sensitve :happysad:  n chet.... go back up i fixed it no cry mijo... so sorry :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
na not a cracker I am worse I am Guatemalan
here is a salute

























wait for it


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody interested in some true spokes they are really clean.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:06 PM~20339127
> *What's good art I told I would take care of you homie.
> *


you better clarify that shit smiley,,,, that sound like some jotolon chet,, you get theses homos all worked up...

THANK YOU HOMIE FOR HELPIN ME OUT WITH MY TRUCK, A TRU HOMIE,, NOT A PINCHE **** LIKE YOU MADE IT SEEM :biggrin: 

THX HOMIE! U DA MAN!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:10 PM~20339165
> *Anybody interested in some true spokes they are really clean.
> *


PICS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 14 2011, 02:08 PM~20339144
> *MY NAMES GETTING POPULAR IN THIS BITCH!
> NOW DATS LUV!
> I LUV U TOO LAYITLOW FAMILIA!!! :cheesy:
> *


ITS ALWAYS BEEN POPULAR HECTOR,,,, JUST NOW EVERYBODY USING UR GUBMENT NAME AND NOT THE OTHER :wow: NAMES!!

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:10 PM~20339165
> *Anybody interested in some true spokes they are really clean.
> *


THEY MUST BE 10'S BUT HE KEEP EM CLEAN :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:10 PM~20339165
> *Anybody interested in some true spokes they are really clean.
> *


WHAT BOLT PATTERN ARE THEY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 02:10 PM~20339162
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> na not a cracker I am worse I am Guatemalan
> here is a salute
> ...


HA HA GAUTAMALEN HUH SORRY BOUT UR LUCK,,,, ITS OK,,,,, JUSTIN THINK HE FILIPINO :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:06 PM~20339127
> *What's good art I told I would take care of your hydraulic problem homie.
> *


THATS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:16 PM~20339228
> *HA HA GAUTAMALEN HUH SORRY BOUT UR LUCK,,,, ITS OK,,,,, JUSTIN THINK HE FILIPINO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea as long as I am not mexican its all good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ill check when I get home they fit my 40 pontiac. Ill see if I can find a pic real quick.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:17 PM~20339248
> *Ill check when I get home they fit my 40 pontiac. Ill see if I can find a pic real quick.
> *


cool :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 02:17 PM~20339247
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yea as long as I am not mexican its all good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I CAN SPEAK FOR US ALL AND SAY,,,, DAMN SKIPPY!


J/K HOMIE!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:20 PM~20339267
> *I THINK I CAN SPEAK FOR US ALL AND SAY,,,, DAMN SKIPPY!
> J/K HOMIE!!
> *


 :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:17 PM~20339248
> *Ill check when I get home they fit my 40 pontiac. Ill see if I can find a pic real quick.
> *


How much you asking for them?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 02:26 PM~20339323
> *How much you asking for them?
> *


WTF JUSTIN DONT YOU NOW HOW TO SAY WHAT UP TO A :ninja:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:30 PM~20339357
> *WTF JUSTIN DONT YOU NOW HOW TO SAY WHAT UP TO A :ninja:
> *


LOL What up Art? I just got focused on those tru spokes and wondering if theyll fit my pontiac.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 01:39 PM~20338953
> *Pinche dj recien reganado por su vieja.
> *


bwhahahahaha you still cant let that go huh!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 01:46 PM~20338989
> *there you go again
> dam the club vegas trip is gona be paid for by me from fines from ur ass ben!!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 14 2011, 02:08 PM~20339144
> *MY NAMES GETTING POPULAR IN THIS BITCH!
> NOW DATS LUV!
> I LUV U TOO LAYITLOW FAMILIA!!! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:12 PM~20339191
> *ITS ALWAYS BEEN POPULAR HECTOR,,,, JUST NOW EVERYBODY USING UR GUBMENT NAME AND NOT THE OTHER  :wow: NAMES!!
> 
> J/K :biggrin:
> *



like what names art? :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:12 PM~20339191
> *ITS ALWAYS BEEN POPULAR HECTOR,,,, JUST NOW EVERYBODY USING UR GUBMENT NAME AND NOT THE OTHER  :wow: NAMES!!
> 
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


LOL!
WE SHOULD CALL YOU PAYASO!
:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 02:32 PM~20339377
> *LOL What up Art? I just got focused on those tru spokes and wondering if theyll fit my pontiac.
> *


ITS CALLED TUNNEL VISION MY







FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 02:36 PM~20339415
> *like what names art? :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

















WAIT FOR IT..............


















:0 
Ader Titsoff 
Adolf Oliver Nipple
Albee Fuctifino 
Alotta Bush
Alotta Fagina
Alota Vagina 
Amanda Bangor
Amanda D. P. Throat
Amanda Doomy
Amanda Faulk
Amanda Huginkiss
Amanda Hump
Amanda Hump
Amanda Lay
Amanda Lick
Amanda Lick
Amanda Mount
Amanda Mount
Amanda Poker
Amanda Poker
Ana Linjector Andy Cornholder 
Andy Felterbush 
Andy Fetersnatch 
Andy lickther 
Andy Phuckterpuss 
Andy Phucter
Anita Bangor
Anita B. Jaynow
Anita B. Lojob
Anita Bath
Anita Blackman
Anita Bohn
Anita Bona 
Anita Dick
Anita Dickinme
Anita Dump
Anita Fuch
Anna Gaspuwer 
Anita Gofradump
Anita Hanjaab
Anita Hardcock
Anita Head
Anita Hoare
Anita Hummer 
Anita Jackoff
Anita Lay
Anita Little 
Anita Longerman
Anita Manda Ball 
Anita Mandelay 
Anita Masingil
Anita Naylor
Anita P. Ness
Anita Pussy
Anita Semen
Anita Wackoff
Anita Woodcock 
Anita Woody
Anita Wyderbox
Anna Bortion
Annie Position
Annie Rection
Anya Neeze 



Barry McCociner
Barry McDikkin
Barry Mapole 
Bea Chermeat
Ben Derhover
Ben Derhover
Ben Dover
Ben Gurgen Hoffe
Ben Jackinoff
Ben N. Syder
Ben O. Verbich
Ben R. Over
Ben TimOver

Ben Wabawls
Berry McCaulkiner
Betty Bangzer
Betty Drilzzer
Betty Humpter
Betty Humpter
Betty Phuckzer
Betty Phucter 
Betty Yeragoodlay 
Bill Lowbiter
Bo N. Herr
Bo Nerr
Brooke N. Rubbers
Bruce D. Cocque
Buck Nekkid
Buster Cherry
Buster Hymen 



C. Mike Rack
Cantsia Weiner
Chastity Belt
Chris P. Nutts
Claude Balls

Clee Torres
Clint Toris
Cole Ostamie
Colin Forsecs
Connie Lingus
Cox Ucker
Craven Moorehead
Curley Pubes 



Daisy May Blow
Dang Lin-Wang
Daryl B. Payne
Dave Head 
Dean Gil Barry
Dee Flower
Dia Rhea 
Dick Aiken
Dick Alred
Dick Army 
Dick Assman
Dick Beiter 
Dick Bender
Dick Beninya
Dick Brain
Dick Burns
Dick Bush
Dick Butkus 
Dick Cheese
Dick C. Normus 
Dick Cranium
Dick Cumming
Dick Cumoff
Dick Daily
Dick Eder
Dick Encider 
Dick Face
Dick Finder
Dick Fitzintite
Dick Fitzinwell
Dick Gozinya
Dick Handler
Dick Head
Dick Hertz
Dick Holder 
Dick Hungwell
Dick Hunter
Dick Johnson
Dick Kisser
Dick Less
Dick Lipps
Dick Little
Dick Long
Dick Myaz
Dick N. Butts
Dick N. Cider
Dick N. Snatch
Dick Nose
Dick Payne
Dick Pole
Dick Pound
Dick Raasch
Dick Ramdass
Dick Rasch
Dick Schwab
Dick Scott Wood 
Dick Seaman
Dick Slocumb
Dick Smack
Dick Stick
Dick Struck 

Dick Sucker
Dick Swett
Dick Swollan
Dick Tater
Dick Trickle
Dick Wacker
Dick Wad
Dick Weed
Dick Zucker
Dickie Chew 
Dill Doe
Dirk E. Sanchez 
Dixie Normous
Dixie Rect
Dixon B. Tweenerlegs
Dixon Butts
Dixon Cox
Dixon Hand
Dixon Kuntz
Don Keedix
Doug McCockin
Dougie Style
Drew Peacock 



E. Jack Ulayte
E. Norma Scock
E. Norma Stits
E. Normous Peter
E. Rex Sean
Eaton Beaver
Edith D. Pussy
Edith McCrotch
Edith Mydick
Eileen Ulick
Elaine R. Over
Emmerson Bigguns 
Emmerson Littleuns 
Emmerson Niceuns 
Enorma Skank

Eric Chin
Eric Shun
Eric Ted Long
Eric Tyldisfunction
Erin Gobraless 



Farr King
Fawn Dell Maibalz
Fawn Dillmiballs
Fonda Cox
Fonda Dix
Fonda Peters
Frank Lee Gay 
Freida Brest
Frida N. E. Wan 
Fudd G. Packer 



Gay Barr
Gerald Fitzpatrick
Giv M. Head
Gall E. McOxbig 






Hans Omaicok
Hans Updeskirt
Harry A. Ness
Harry Asscrack
Harry Azcrac
Harry Azzol
Harry Balls
Harry Ballsack
Harry Ballsonya
Harry Balzac
Harry Balzitch
Harry Beaver
Harry Cox
Harry Dick Hunter
Harry Dix
Harry Dong
Harry Johnson
Harry Kuntz
Harry Nutt
Harry P. Ness
Harry Paratesties
Harry Peters 

Harry Reams
Harry S. Balsak
Harry S. Houle
Harry Sach
Harry Sax
Harry Scrote
Harry Setatesties
Harry Weiner
Harry Undersack 
Haywood Jablomi
Heywood Jagoblowhim 
Heywood Japhucker 
Heywood Japhuckhim 
Heywood Jiblomy 
Heidi Salami
Helda Coccen-Mihan
Helda Dick
Helen Back
Helen Bed
Herb Eaverstinks
Herb Utsmells
Herbie Versmels
Holden A. Pare
Holden Dix and his wife Sharon Dix 
Holden Hiscock
Holden McGroin
HO LEE FUK Homer Sexual
Honor Knees
Houg Gebreasts
Howie Feltersnatch
Howie Phuckterpuss
Howie Phucter 
Hugh Beeotch
Hugh G. Buttnoogie
Hugh G. Dildeaux
Hugh G. Rection
Hugh Gass
Hugh Gass Kisser
Hugh Gebrests
Hugh Gorgy
Hugh Janus
Hugh Jardon
Hugh Jewnitt
Hugh Jorgin
Hugh Junit
Hugh Fatasso 
Hugh jass 
Hugh Jorgan 
Hugh Jorgasm 
Hugh Jundys 
Humphrey Lee
Humphrey Willy
Hyman Berston 



I. Sal Balls
I. Yankit
I.C Yadick
I. Fartatu 
I. M. Hung 
Iama Hore
Ida Fucder
Ilene Dover
Ileen Forward 
Ilova Gudfach
Ima Buttmunch
Ima Frute
Ima Goodlay
Ima Hoare
Ima Homeau
Ima ****
Ima Hooker
Ima Horndawg
Ima Horndog
Ima P. Ness
Ima Rapist
Ima Reilly Cumming
Iona Dick
Iona Glasscock
Iona P. Hole
Issac Cox
Issac Dick
Iva Biggin
Ivan Itchinanus
Ivan Kutchakokov
Ivan Yerkinov
Ivana Cumalot
Ivana Fucku
Ivana Phuckalot 
Ivanna Gitof 
Ivana Gifa Laccio
Ivana Hafsechs
Ivana Havesex
Ivana Hump
Ivana Humpalot
Ivana Shroomslap
Ivanna B. Spanked
Ivanna Humpalot
Ivanna Jerkitov
Ivanna Semour Butts
Ivanna Threesum
Ivanna Tinkle
Ivona Screw
Iwonna Ryder 



Jack Goff
Jack Hoffer
Jack Inoff
Jack Knauf
Jack Mehoff
Jack Ma Wang 
Jack Mahogoff 
Jack Schitt
Jack SlapperAskie 
Jack Soffalot
Jacques Off
Jacques Sheet 
Jason Pussy
Jawanna Blowme 
Jen Etzel
Jen Italworts
Jenny Taylia
Jenny Tull Warts
Jenny Tulworts
Jew C. Tuatt
Jocelyn Cocque
Joe Blosus John Arhea
John Outhouse 
Joy Ryde-Myaz
Justin DeFront
Justin Heranus
Justin Herass
Justin Hermouth
Justin Yermouth 



Kareem M. Pants
Kari Mysac
Kimmy Hed Kenya Swallow 



Lar G. Rection
Layla Konswallow
Les Bea Anne Lovers
Lisa Swallow 
Liz Bien
Long Medick 
Lotta Cox 
Lotta Hore 
Lou C. Twatt
Lou Sanus
Lou Sass
Lou Skunt

Lou Stools
Lou Spussy 
Lou Swimmin
Lube McCock
Lucy Bowels 



Madam Dick Burns
Madam Dick Itches
Madame Cocburns
Madame Crotch
Madame Dick Burns
Manley Balls 
Manaj A. Twaa
Manny Kanblo
Martha Fokker
Master Bates
Mat Sterbator
Matt Sterbate
Maud R. Fokker
Major, Dick Holder 
Max E. Pad
May I. Tutchem
Maya Achinballs
Mel Ester
Mia Buttreeks
Michael Toris
Mike Hawk 
Mike Hockertz
Mike Hunt
Mike Littisore
Mike Litoris 
Mike Ockinyu 
Mike Oxawopper
Mike Oxhard
Mike Oxlittle
Mike Oxlong
Mike Oxsbig
Mike Oxtinx
Mike Rotch
Mike Rotchburns
Miles Long
Miles Long Minnie Pad
Mister Hyman
Mister Period
Moe Lester
Mona Little
Mona Lott
Monica Blewbillski
M.T. Sack 
Mr. Bation
Mr. Completely
Mrs. Hiscock
Mya Blousfalopan 
Mysha Long 



N. Joey Magoo 
Neil Anblomee
Neil Anblomi
Neil Down
Neil Enbob
Neil Enlick

Neil Ensuck
Neil Gaiman
Neil Inlick
Neil Zineatser
Nick Eyres 
Nida Pee

Norma Snockers
Norma Stits
Niel Anblowme
Noe Schitt-Sherlock 



O. Howie Dickter
Oliver Bush 
Oliver Closeoff
Oliver Clozov
Onostatio Beaverhousen 

Ophelia Balls
Ophelia Cox
Ophelia Cuming Ophelia Nutz
Ophelia Rass
Ophillia Balls
Otto B. Astripper 



P Hole
P. Enis Meany
P. Ness
P. Nisevny
Pat Herboub
Pat Hiscock
Pat Hiscock
Pat Maweini
Pat McCock 
Pat McGroin
Pat McHunt 
Pat York Hunt 
Pat McRotch
Pat Myaz
Patrick Fitzgerald
Penny Tration
Pete O'File
Peter Beter
Peter Breath 
Peter Dragon 
Peter Fitzinwell
Peter Gosinya 
Peter Insidya
Peter Johnson
Peter Usedenuf
Phil A. Show
Phil Accio
Phil Atio
Phil C. Rottencrotch
Phil McAvity
Phil McCrackin
Phil McCreviss
Phil McCrotch
Phil Mianus
Phil Mycaulk
Philis Ardon
Phillip A. Butt
Phillip Herpanties 
Phill Herbutt 
Phillip McCrack
Phill McHunt
Philip Herass 
Phillip Mipanties
Phillip Oliver Holz
Phillip Oliver Krevises
Phillip Purass
Phuc N. Stupid
Poppa Woody
Pussy Galore 



Ram Dass
Ran Sidass
Randy Peter
Ray Pugh
Robert Ennema 
Rob McLitoris 
Rhoda Duck
Rhoda Hotte
Ricardo Cabeza Richard Cranium
Rhoda Hardcock 
Rocco Z. Caulk
Roch Myaz
Rod Gozinya
Rod Stiffington 
Roland D'Hay
Rolen Thehay
Rolinda Bitches 
Rolinda Joint 
Ron Chee Rosie O' Kunt
Rosie Palm
Ross Crodum
Ruben Mycock
Rueben G. Spaut
Rueben Z. Clitz
Rusty Kuntz 



Sal T. Rection
Sarah Tonin
Sawyer Crack
Sawyer Snatch
Scott Hiscock
Seaman Sample
Seaman Staines 
Seymore Butts 
Semour Asscrack
Seymour Snatch
Seymour Weiner 
Shara Dick
Sharon Cox
Sharon Head
Sharon Peters
Shea Verpussi
Sophanda Peters
Stacy Rect
Stella Virgin
Stikit Inya
Stu Pidass
Stu Pidassoe
Sylfilthia Rottencrotch
Sylvia Dooble-Fitz 



Tal E. Whacker
Tara Dickoff
Tara Himen
Tara Holenme
Tara McClosoff Tara Nupsumass
Tara Scrodum
Tess Eckel
Tess Tickles
Todd Lerfondler 
Toss Misalad
Tony Handcock 




U. R. Stuck 



Vye Agra
Vye Brator 



Wang Phat
Wan Ta Rim 
Wanda Rimmer
Watson Herbusch
Wayne Kerr
Will Liciipanti
Willie B. Hardigan
Willie Dicker
Willie Eatmeout
Willie Fisterbottom
Willie Focker
Willie Layer
Wilma Dickfit
Wilma Fingerdoo
Wilma Handue
Will U. Suckminuts 
Woody Viagra 



Yandeeda Horgasm
York Hunt Zig Steenine 




:::::::::: Military Names :::::::::: 


Colonel Inges
Major B. Oner
Major Dick
Major Lee Hung Major Woody
Private Dick
Seaman Flood
Seaman Guzzler Seaman Load
Seaman O. Liveru
Seaman Samples
Seaman Stains





:::::::::: Foreign Names :::::::::: 


Adolf Hernipples
Adolf Maweeny
Adolf Miweiner
Adolph Allersnatch
Anita Wong Dick
B. A. Ho
Bjorn Wiffabiggun
Charming Ho
Chu Mi Goo
Dwana Fuk
Ho Lee Fock
Hung Whell
I. Rippatitsoff
Ima Slutzky
Iva Hugh Jhog
Ivan Yakinoff
Ivanna Goodfuk
Ivor Hugh Jardon
Iwan A. Jerkov
Johann Isonmycok
Juan Afokme
Juan Alaya
Juaque Mioff
Kamona Wuanna Laya
Kareem Ofsomeyonguy
Kareem oliver DaBeli
Kareem Oliver Diaz
Koksa Ker
Laya Megood
Lik Mai Dong
Likum Long Dik
Long Dong
Long Duk Dong
Mi Dik Gon
Mikakis Toosmall
My Ho
Nas T. Ho
Sukan Medik
Sum Poon Tang
Sumg Sing Wong
Ubin Yakinoff
We Fukem Yung
Won Hung Lo
Way Too Yung
Yung Thin Ho
Yurdi Ksupme


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 02:41 PM~20339464
> *ITS CALLED TUNNEL VISION MY
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: Hows your day going? Here Im going to go mail some blades, pick up kids from school then chill. Supposed to get car back from upholstery shop on saturday so may have some new pics on my thread.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 14 2011, 02:34 PM~20339395
> *bwhahahahaha you still cant let that go huh!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL THATS MY BEST COMEBACK EVER HOMIE IT WOULD BE A SIN TO LET IT GO. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 14 2011, 02:40 PM~20339453
> *LOL!
> WE SHOULD CALL YOU PAYASO!
> :wow:
> *


:nono:














1. Loco 

Ese tío está loco 
yo dawg dont fuck wit ART LOKS man that ****** hella loco</span></span>

7. loco 

El es un poco loco -> <span style=\'color:blue\'>He's abit crazy.


MATA SOLO :biggrin: (PIC ONE)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:47 PM~20339542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH CHET JUSTIN,,,,,, IF THEM SHITS FIT UR G RIDE,,, DAM ILL CALL YOU ..............


MR.







:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 02:43 PM~20339502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Hows your day going? Here Im going to go mail some blades, pick up kids from school then chill. Supposed to get car back from upholstery shop on saturday so may have some new pics on my thread.
> *


YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT JUSTIN,,,,,, GOT ALOT ON MY MIND,, BUT I JUST TRY TO FORGET BOUT IT FOR A MOMENT ON HERE AND JUST HAVE FUN WIT ALL YALL


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 06:32 AM~20336356
> *What up curtis what up carolyn and a good morning az side
> *


chillin homie  finally home from work :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:47 PM~20339542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: 
HOW MUCH??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 03:02 PM~20339676
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> HOW MUCH??
> *


MAKE OFFER HOMIE ALL 4 LOOK LIKE THIS ONE BUT 2 ARE MISSING THE CENTER CAP :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 03:06 PM~20339722
> *MAKE OFFER HOMIE ALL 4 LOOK LIKE THIS ONE BUT 2 ARE MISSING THE CENTER CAP  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BATTLE OF THE 66 PONTIAC VENTURAS :wow: 

CAN I GET 1DOLA :rant: 1 DOLA :rant: 1DOLA :rant:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 02:47 PM~20339542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn these would look dope on some 520s! GL on the sale.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

How to measure a wheel bolt pattern the CORRECT WAY!!











The bolt pattern or bolt circle is the diameter of an imaginary circle formed by the centers of the wheel lugs.

Bolt patterns can be 4, 5, 6, 7, or 8 lug holes, however most applications are typically 4 or 5 lug. Bolt circles are measured in both inches and millimeters, therefore you may hear a bolt pattern referred to as both (i.e. 5×114.3 mm is also referred to as 5×4.5). A bolt circle of 5×114.3 mm would indicate a 5 lug pattern on a circle with a diameter of 114.3mm (or 4.5″). 

The diagram is an example of the proper method for measuring bolt patterns. 

The conversion of inches to mm is 1 inch to 25.4 mm.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 14 2011, 03:12 PM~20339778
> *DAMN BATTLE OF THE 66 PONTIAC VENTURAS :wow:
> 
> CAN I GET 1DOLA :rant: 1 DOLA :rant: 1DOLA  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HOOO!
I GOT 1DOLA 1DOLA 1 DOLA DO I HEAR 2 DOLA.... 2DOLA 2DOLA


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 03:14 PM~20339803
> *How to measure a wheel bolt pattern the CORRECT WAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


THEY ARE UNIVERSAL BOLT PATTERN IF YOU NOTICE THE HOLES THEY ARE KINDA OVAL, TRU SPOKE UNIVERSAL ORIGINAL :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I got 67 Dollas!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 14 2011, 03:18 PM~20339859
> *I got 67 Dollas!
> *



YOU JUST WANNA BUY THE CAP? :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 03:19 PM~20339868
> *YOU JUST WANNA BUY THE CAP? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 13 2011, 10:31 AM~20328631
> ****


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 03:18 PM~20339855
> *THEY ARE UNIVERSAL BOLT PATTERN IF YOU NOTICE THE HOLES THEY ARE KINDA OVAL, TRU SPOKE UNIVERSAL ORIGINAL  :biggrin:
> *


cool do you have the washers?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 01:47 PM~20339542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are bad ass smiley! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 03:39 PM~20340047
> *cool do you have the washers?
> *


NO  I DONT EVEN KNOW WERE THEY SELL THEM AT MAYBE BIG BEN MIGHT KNOW


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 14 2011, 03:42 PM~20340080
> *Those are bad ass smiley!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CHUCK THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON YOUR 66 ILL SELL THEM TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 03:46 PM~20340122
> *THANKS CHUCK THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON YOUR 66 ILL SELL THEM TO YOU  :biggrin:
> *


Those r some clean ass set of wheels.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20340109
> *NO   I DONT EVEN KNOW WERE THEY SELL THEM AT MAYBE BIG BEN MIGHT KNOW
> *


CALL HIM :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I think of the internet or straight from truspoke


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I think u can get the washers and lug nuts from discount tires.


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 14 2011, 04:28 PM~20340450
> *
> *


Not bad bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 04:09 PM~20340305
> *I think of the internet or straight from truspoke
> *


Prolly the guys in the tru spoke thread under wheels and tires know where to get them.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

sup justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 05:52 PM~20341024
> *sup justin
> *


not much just got home from the upholstery shop and reading the threads.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 05:52 PM~20341020
> *Prolly the guys in the tru spoke thread under wheels and tires know where to get them.
> *


truespoke.net sells the set of washers for twenty bucks, you going to get them justin??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20341032
> *not much just got home from the upholstery shop and reading the threads.
> *


how is it looking??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 05:54 PM~20341041
> *how is it looking??
> *


ok but theyll not be done till saturday, I just hope they find the pieces where there is nothing.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 06:00 PM~20341071
> *ok but theyll not be done till saturday, I just hope they find the pieces where there is nothing.
> *


they lost part of your interior????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 06:02 PM~20341084
> *they lost part of your interior????
> *


yeah the door handle pull things i think or at least i didnt see any there.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 06:04 PM~20341095
> *yeah the door handle pull things i think or at least i didnt see any there.
> *


thats crazy well I hope they find everything


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 06:05 PM~20341109
> *thats crazy well I hope they find everything
> *


me too , if not I plan to file it to insurance as insurance also insures parts that arent on car when cars beuing worked on. i found a junkyard with like allot of ventures/catalinas in it so getting the parts will not be hard I dont think.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 06:40 PM~20341321
> *me too , if not I plan to file it to insurance as insurance also insures parts that arent on car when cars beuing worked on. i found a junkyard with like allot of ventures/catalinas in it so getting the parts will not be hard I dont think.
> *


COOL WHERE AT IS IT THAT ONE WHERE THEY ARE DOING THAT DESERT CAR KINGS SHOW ON THE DISCOVERY CHANEL??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 06:43 PM~20341349
> *COOL WHERE AT IS IT THAT ONE WHERE THEY ARE DOING THAT DESERT CAR KINGS SHOW ON THE DISCOVERY CHANEL??
> *


yeah and theres supposed to be a place in east valley called pontiac heaven where theres allot of them also.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 06:45 PM~20341374
> *yeah and theres supposed to be a place in east valley called pontiac heaven where theres allot of them also.
> *


THAT PLACE IS EXPENSIVE JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE ON TV NOW BECAUSE THEY USE TO BE CHEAP AND REALLY I HAVE TO GO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 14 2011, 06:50 PM~20341416
> *THAT PLACE IS EXPENSIVE JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE ON TV NOW BECAUSE THEY USE TO BE CHEAP AND REALLY I HAVE TO GO CHECK IT OUT
> *


theres also a franks pontiacs , link below, that has several cars as well. 

http://www.frankspontiacparts.com/usedpart...ontiacparts.htm


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 06:57 PM~20341467
> *theres also a franks pontiacs , link below, that has several cars as well.
> 
> http://www.frankspontiacparts.com/usedpart...ontiacparts.htm
> *


cool


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 14 2011, 03:12 PM~20339789
> *:wow: Damn these would look dope on some 520s! GL on the sale.
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how the new 5.20s are, theres a guy in wheel and tires that posted a pic and said he got his from coker already.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 07:09 PM~20341570
> *I wonder how the new 5.20s are, theres a guy in wheel and tires that posted a pic and said he got his from coker already.
> *


WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ????? R U GOING TO THE FT THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 14 2011, 07:34 PM~20341791
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTIN AZ ????? R U GOING TO THE FT THIS WEEKEND??
> *


No will be busy trying to get car put back together this weekend. you going to the ft?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 07:09 PM~20341570
> *I wonder how the new 5.20s are, theres a guy in wheel and tires that posted a pic and said he got his from coker already.
> *


do your homework first,they are saying its bullshit bro. SCAM


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GUESS WHAT AZ SIDE,,,,,,,
TIME TO GO HOME!!!!

WHEW BEAT LIKE A DEAD DOGG!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody have a set of 96 cadillac big body bumpers for sale? :dunno:

Front and rear... Let me know asap please


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 14 2011, 09:10 PM~20342542
> *Anybody have a set of 96 cadillac big body bumpers for sale? :dunno:
> 
> Front and rear... Let me know asap please
> *


Hit up national on 34th Ave and Washington they. mainly due caddys but she's kind of expensive


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:angry: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 14 2011, 11:18 PM~20343145
> *Hit up national on 34th Ave and Washington they. mainly due caddys but she's kind of expensive
> *



I'll check it out if I need to... Hopefully the ones I have are able to be chromed...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 14 2011, 11:32 PM~20343229
> *:angry: :banghead: :rant:
> *


 :shhh: :fuq: :squint:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

The lady always has complete clips I have her number some where ill grab it 4 u


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

602-455-8113


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 14 2011, 10:40 PM~20343300
> *:shhh:  :fuq:  :squint:
> *


:uh: IS THIS BETTER? :biggrin:



















WAIT FOR IT...



















WAIT FOR IT.....



















 BAM!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20343145
> *Hit up national on 34th Ave and Washington they. mainly due caddys but she's kind of expensive
> *


She's got a rear no front bumper though.... I was there last week


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 14 2011, 11:50 PM~20343411
> *:uh: IS THIS BETTER? :biggrin:
> WAIT FOR IT...
> WAIT FOR IT.....
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Apr 14 2011, 08:50 PM~20342431
> *do your homework first,they are saying its bullshit bro. SCAM
> *


Yeah I saw that scammer guy with the warehouse photos but theres another guy ,not selling a tire, that photographed a Coker 5.20 x 14 tire and posted it in the coker tire thread.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 14 2011, 06:32 AM~20336356
> *What up curtis what up carolyn and a good morning az side
> *


Good morning :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ WHATS GOOD CAROLYN


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>For now here's your morning movie homie's......_






:wow:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 15 2011, 06:04 AM~20344372
> *GOOD MORNING AZ  WHATS GOOD CAROLYN
> *


Getting ready for the set up tonight at the Fort. How you doing?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 15 2011, 09:06 AM~20345093
> *Getting ready for the set up tonight at the Fort.  How you doing?
> *


Good just here at work I gotta go and detail my ride to get it ready for tomorrow its gonna be a very short day today


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :cheesy: BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :wow: 

:cheesy: I KNOW IM GONNA GET :boink: REAMED FOR THIS ONE :0 


BUT FUCK IT,,,, ITS WORTH THE 30 PACK!!!!!!!!!!  





















WAIT FOR IT.................

















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The tradition at weddings
A little boy, at a wedding looks at his mom and says, "Mommy, why does the girl wear white?"

His mom replies, "The bride is in white because she's happy and this is the happiest day of her life."

The boy thinks about this, and then says, "Well then, why is the boy wearing black?"


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Eveyone keep DJ Midnite in your prayers. He has a very important Doc appointment today. Hope everything turns out good.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 15 2011, 09:47 AM~20345327
> *Eveyone keep DJ Midnite in your prayers. He has a very important Doc appointment today. Hope everything turns out good.
> *


NO DOUBT MAN BE PRAYIN FOR A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAM SHIT IS REAL!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 10:49 AM~20345741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JAGSTERS IS AT IT AGAIN!!!!! :biggrin: 







NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
We can be reached @

213-703-3229

[email protected]

or come by the shop

7353 greenbush av
north hollywood 91605


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 15 2011, 09:47 AM~20345327
> *Eveyone keep DJ Midnite in your prayers. He has a very important Doc appointment today. Hope everything turns out good.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ALL GOOD HE STILL GONA BE ABLE TO KICK IT :cheesy:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 09:45 AM~20345307
> *The tradition at weddings
> A little boy, at a wedding looks at his mom and says, "Mommy, why does the girl wear white?"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 15 2011, 09:47 AM~20345327
> *Eveyone keep DJ Midnite in your prayers. He has a very important Doc appointment today. Hope everything turns out good.
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It Will ......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Apr 15 2011, 11:48 AM~20346197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:wave: Oh shit !!!! Look whos back .... Whats going on Big Roach . :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 11:24 AM~20346032
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN WAS GONE A DAY AND HAD TO GO THROUGH 100 PAGES :biggrin: THANKS ART LOKS AND BIG BEN!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 14 2011, 10:50 PM~20343411
> *:uh: IS THIS BETTER? :biggrin:
> WAIT FOR IT...
> WAIT FOR IT.....
> ...




:h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: Hell Yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 15 2011, 12:04 PM~20346297
> *DAMN WAS GONE A DAY AND HAD TO GO THROUGH 100 PAGES  :biggrin:  THANKS ART LOKS AND BIG BEN!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 10:49 AM~20345741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20345357
> *NO DOUBT MAN BE PRAYIN FOR A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DAM SHIT IS REAL!!!
> *


We are preying for him!
!Perez Family!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Apr 15 2011, 12:25 PM~20346413
> *We are preying for him!
> !Perez Family!
> *


X2


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHOS READY FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 15 2011, 01:44 PM~20346885
> *WHOS READY FOR THE SHOW?
> *


LOWRIDER STYLE LOOKING AT 7 ENTRIES!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 15 2011, 01:44 PM~20346885
> *WHOS READY FOR THE SHOW?
> *


Not me I still gotta wash and detail a lot of work and I don't get off till 5:00pm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 15 2011, 02:20 PM~20347064
> *Not me I still gotta wash and detail a lot of work and I don't get off till 5:00pm WHEN I GET TO :fool2:
> *


:0











J/K PLAYA....IM JUST BORED :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 14 2011, 11:13 PM~20343564
> *A lil bit... :biggrin:
> Could've done without the BULLSHIT ASS
> "WAIT FOR IT"
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 11:24 AM~20346032
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: whats up art loks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 15 2011, 12:05 PM~20346308
> *:h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave: Hell Yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 02:26 PM~20347090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 02:23 PM~20347081
> *:0
> J/K PLAYA....IM JUST BORED :happysad:
> *


:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 02:26 PM~20347093
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq: whats up art loks
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 02:28 PM~20347111
> *:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL!
> *


dude this is how your suppose to say hi to Art Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 02:28 PM~20347111
> *:wave: Q-VOLE CARNAL!
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 02:29 PM~20347112
> *WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man he looks like you to foo


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I ONLY GOT 1 PIC FOR "FINE ASS FRIDAY"!!! 










:wow: :naughty: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 02:31 PM~20347122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN! uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 02:31 PM~20347123
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man he looks like you to foo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here is my contribution for art


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 02:30 PM~20347118
> *dude this is how your suppose to say hi to Art Loks
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 02:36 PM~20347152
> *:nono: :nono: :nono:
> *


ask him watch :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 02:30 PM~20347118
> *dude this is how your suppose to say hi to Art Loks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 02:36 PM~20347150
> *here is my contribution for art
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ok ok I will stop but i have to put this picture of big ben though after that I will stop :biggrin: :biggrin: 












now I will stop


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody have any wristbands for tomorrows show? :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 15 2011, 02:26 PM~20347090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 15 2011, 04:02 PM~20347584
> *Anybody have any wristbands for tomorrows show? :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 15 2011, 04:41 PM~20347824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Apr 15 2011, 05:13 PM~20347985
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


X4
X5


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 15 2011, 06:22 PM~20348402
> *:wave::wave:
> *


sup homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 06:16 PM~20348379
> *:fuq: :fuq: :fuq:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE IM GOIN HOME NOW...... DEAD UP IN THIS MOFO,,,
ITS LIKE EVERYBODY AT A SHOW OR SUMPIN :dunno:

WELL TO EVERYBODY AT THE FORT!!!
HAVE FUN AND REMEBER WHAT HAPPENS AT THE CASINO :0 
,,,,,,BETTER HAVE SOME MOFO PICS TO PROVE DAT SHIT!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 15 2011, 05:23 PM~20348413
> *sup homie!
> *



What's up!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 14 2011, 07:35 PM~20341799
> *No will be busy trying to get car put back together this weekend. you going to the ft?
> *


YA for alittle bit!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 15 2011, 06:22 PM~20348402
> *:wave::wave:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 15 2011, 06:23 PM~20348413
> *sup homie!
> *


:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO ESE VATO LOCO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 15 2011, 06:25 PM~20348424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO    WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 11:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


Great news homie... :thumbsup:


Ben sent out a mass txt for prayers... :angel:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


That's great bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn getting ready for this show is wearing me out. Still ain't done fuck...


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

OG AZ SIDE  TTT


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a Car Wash for my lil Primo's football team




THIS SUNDAY: CAR WASH (FUNDRAISER FOR MAD DOG FOOTBALL TEAM) 

17th of April

@ Fuego Bar and Grill
9118 W. Van Buren,
Tolleson 85353. (Off 91st Ave and Van Buren). 

9:00 A.M- till the kids get tired

This is a donation Fund Raiser, please come help support our team to make their way to the San Diego Tournament in June!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *




Yeah! I was one of those who called you!!!!! Could'nt of text back that you where ok! :happysad: 
Either way GREAT news!!!!! Now rest carnal.......... :biggrin: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 15 2011, 05:39 PM~20348142
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Pic's coming soon......._


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *




:biggrin: Thats whats up ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Apr 15 2011, 11:00 PM~20350423
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 02:27 PM~20347104
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 08:34 PM~20349860
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!
> *


 What's up you going to ft McDowell show?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up jesse damn loco I just ate a triple baconator and now I feel like shit but it was good tho :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


i wish u and ur family the best and may god bless you homie 



64joe


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MEGA SHOW!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>There coming in slowly..........._ :happysad:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Instead of going to the car show , I thought I would spend my time with
The grandbabys ... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20355357
> * Instead of going to the car show , I thought I would spend my time with
> The grandbabys ... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

_But my reason is my SON._ :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 15 2011, 09:37 PM~20349878
> *:nicoderm: QUE ROLLO ESE VATO LOCO! :wave:
> *


zero viejo just chillin ese!!


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Firme time at the show seen a lot of homies and family and met sum new hoimies but most off all me and my family had a good time and I wana send a big props to my identity family who won and all the homies who also won so big prop carnales Y carnalitas and also big props to the hoppers who like all ways put it down in AZ


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

what up Az?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick+Apr 17 2011, 03:43 AM~20357033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up RC?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


Glad to hear it. :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 17 2011, 07:26 AM~20357338
> *what up Az?
> *


:fuq:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

Morning AZ, Ft. Mcdowwel was a blast!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>
We at Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club want to wish everyone a happy Sunday...._ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here is a Car Wash for my lil Primo's football team
THIS SUNDAY: CAR WASH (FUNDRAISER FOR MAD DOG FOOTBALL TEAM) 

17th of April

@ Fuego Bar and Grill
9118 W. Van Buren,
Tolleson 85353. (Off 91st Ave and Van Buren). 

9:00 A.M- till the kids get tired

This is a donation Fund Raiser, please come help support our team to make their way to the San Diego Tournament in June!_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Great time out at the fort last night good seeing the homies "no ****"


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

whaatssssss cookiing compa GORDO


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wasn't at the show long enough to make my rounds and say what up. Just set up my car and left back to Phoenix to attend sis in laws wedding. After they said I do's I said alrato! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD AZ LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 17 2011, 05:08 PM~20359846
> *whaatssssss cookiing compa GORDO
> *


 :biggrin: Todo bueno homie, ya sabes. What's good ese puppet! Como te la pasastes this weekend


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Where's all the pictures of the show ? When is the Guadalupe show ?


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

These are some pics from the Fort McDowell show from this weekend. Not to brag but I am really proud of my members for there outstanding work on making one of the best looking line ups from the Phoenix chapter. 
Out of 16 entries we brought home 11 trophies and although the trophies aren't what its about I would like to list the names of my winners from this show:
I want to start out with my two outstanding ladies.
Blanca 1st place 
Yvonne 1st place, even though it was announced as 2nd. 
Alonzo 1st place bike
Joe 2nd place bike
Cheyenne 3rd place bike
Desiree 2nd place bike
Alex 2nd place bike
Vic 1st place
Jason 1st place
Carlos 1st place
James 1st place
Thanks guys and gals you make this chapter look good.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 17 2011, 05:14 PM~20359878
> *:biggrin: Todo bueno homie, ya sabes. What's good ese puppet! Como te la pasastes this weekend
> *


chillin homie drinkin some beers wey :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> These are some pics from the Fort McDowell show from this weekend. Not to brag but I am really proud of my members for there outstanding work on making one of the best looking line ups from the Phoenix chapter.
> Out of 16 entries we brought home 11 trophies and although the trophies aren't what its about I would like to list the names of my winners from this show:
> I want to start out with my two outstanding ladies.
> Blanca 1st place
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh: He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *


lol! they dont even look the same, thats funny


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *


lol you shoulda said it looked more like a camaro


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

You should have told him it was the training day montecarlo


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice meeting some of you guys... and congrates USO's


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 06:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats to your club... 


Most of all my Godson Carlos :thumbsup: Made me proud to see him out there :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone hittin up the wash tonight


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 









art lok post up the pics a 

64 and a 58 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice x64 :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN EVEN I KNOW A 63 AND 64 LOOK ALIKE DAMN IF H WOULD HAVE SAID A 62 HE WOULD HAVE BEEN CLOSER THAN A 58 TO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 04:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 17 2011, 10:39 PM~20362501
> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

What's up AZ side


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


im real happy to hear that homie...... if you or your familia need anything just holla homie, you know you have a good homie right here bro!!!!!  nohomo for all the az side ****!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 16 2011, 12:17 AM~20350746
> *Great news homie... :thumbsup:
> Ben sent out a mass txt for prayers... :angel:
> *



:yes:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 12:07 AM~20362943
> *im real happy to hear that homie...... if you or your familia need anything just holla homie, you know you have a good homie right here bro!!!!!   nohomo for all the az side ****!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 17 2011, 12:02 PM~20358556
> *Great time out at the fort last night  good seeing the homies "no ****"
> *



it was a good show!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 17 2011, 05:12 PM~20359863
> *I wasn't at the show long enough to make my rounds and say what up. Just set up my car and left back to Phoenix to attend sis in laws wedding. After they said I do's I said alrato! Lol  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats USO you guys had a nice line up!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TOLD YOU TEAM BLOW ME STAY "HOT n READY" FRANK TURNED IT "OUT" SATURDAY AT THE FORT THAT BANGING EVERYONE HEARD WASNT A POW WOW IT WAS THEM REGALS FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 12:07 AM~20362943
> *im real happy to hear that homie...... if you or your familia need anything just holla homie, you know you have a good homie right here bro!!!!!   nohomo for all the az side ****!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















:cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 12:12 AM~20362964
> *TOLD YOU TEAM BLOW ME STAY "HOT n READY" FRANK TURNED IT "OUT" SATURDAY AT THE FORT THAT BANGING EVERYONE HEARD WASNT A POW WOW IT WAS THEM REGALS FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS!
> 
> 
> ...


post the pics or videos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *




damn they do look alike..haha...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b89/BrittanyMW/****.jpg

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 AM~20362980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 17 2011, 09:17 PM~20361739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN EVEN I KNOW A 63 AND 64 LOOK ALIKE DAMN IF H WOULD HAVE SAID A 62 HE WOULD HAVE BEEN CLOSER THAN A 58 TO FUNNY :biggrin:
> *


OG a 63 is way better than a 64 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b49/chefofhell/****.jpg

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f187/sephiroth4488/****.jpg

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20362967
> *post the pics or videos!!!!!!!!
> *


I WILL POST EM IN FRANKS HYDRAULICS THERE IS TOO MUCH **** SHIT GOING ON IN HERE.....MY BAD


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

in the works!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 12:12 AM~20362964
> *TOLD YOU TEAM BLOW ME STAY "HOT n READY" FRANK TURNED IT "OUT" SATURDAY AT THE FORT THAT BANGING EVERYONE HEARD WASNT A POW WOW IT WAS THEM REGALS FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Apr 18 2011, 12:51 AM~20363077
> *in the works!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 12:23 AM~20363006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20362966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let the photo shoping begin lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Again we're getting alot of great responses to this promo. The first time we posted it up we got 3 thumbsup right off the bat! But we decided to add the text to it and re-posted it. Now total.....5 thumbsup!_ :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


This is some great news homie!!!! Us SolitoS will continue preying for u


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20362966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They say Pics or it didnt happen, well homies the proof is in the pics :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 12:37 AM~20363041
> *I WILL POST EM IN FRANKS HYDRAULICS THERE IS TOO MUCH **** SHIT GOING ON IN HERE.....MY BAD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: its the Identity **** edition!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 16 2011, 06:17 PM~20354318
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>There coming in slowly........... :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20355357
> * Instead of going to the car show , I thought I would spend my time with
> The grandbabys ... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP WEASEL EVEN SOMETIMES MORE FUN THAN A SHOW,,,, I MISSED THE SHOW BUT I WAS HOME ALL WEEKEND WITH MY SON AND HIS GIRL,,,, NO MORE MOVIES FOR ME,,, IM DVD'S OUT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS USO TO U AND ALL OF UR CLUB,,,, GOOD PICS AND THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT,, BE PROUD AS A WHOLE!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360167
> *So this morning I woke up and put my car on the trailer, drove back to the casino to tell the lady good bye, the security door guy asks me, "hey, is that a '58 Impala?", I was like, "Nooooo, it a 64!". :uh:  He says "oh, thats right, they both kinda look the same, same body lines and stuff" I was like WTF????? Me and the Homey from Techniques looked at each other like "this fool dont know his cars"!!! Funny chit man!!!
> *


SURE HE WASNT TALKIN BOUT A BISCANE?? :dunno:









I KNOW,,,,,,FINE FINE FINE FINE !! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

]


> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 17 2011, 08:15 PM~20361106
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> art lok post up  the pics a
> 
> ...


MY 2 HOMIES RIDES,,,

OK THE 58 IS A BEL :wow: AIR BUT YOU KNOW THE DRILL!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 18 2011, 09:29 AM~20364400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 58 is a bel-air and the 64 is a biscayne!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

We had a successful picnic and raised almost $4000 for the macias familiy for Ms. Socorro Cruz liver cancer treatments here are a few pics so they AZ Side can see that United Dreams cc is helping out the community...























































































































































































































Thanks to the clubs in attendance...Mi Vida cc, Uniques CC, Nokturnal CC, La Raza cc, Brown Pride cc from Mexicali, and of course United Dreams cc..


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 AM~20364447
> *]
> 
> MY 2 HOMIES RIDES,,,
> ...





ooooooohhhhh shit they both wish
































thery were impalas 


























j/k lol :biggrin: 

















nice rides 



i cant get fined art lok


give it to rudy for acting gay 









j/k lol 64joe
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know anyone parting out a 66 Ventura if so I need the following parts.

1. rear window molding
2. front window molding
3. door sills
4. headlight bezels
5. tail lights


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats art loks????

fuckin az side is slow as hell!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 02:03 PM~20366145
> *whats art loks????
> 
> fuckin az side is slow as hell!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


what up my brown brudda,,,, im here at work ,, been bustin my ass!!!!!!!!!!


so how was do show,,, sux when i dont go,,,, i post up alot of pics when i go,,, seems like eveybody holdin out.,,, thIs is the az side pics shud be posted on here, like i do. oh well it is what it is homie,,, im only complaining because i missed out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ART LOKS, elphoenixquetzal, westcoast_lowlow, JM0NEY


:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 15 2011, 10:53 PM~20350379
> *WANNA TAKE THIS MOMENT TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND BEST WISHES.......I WENT TO THE DR. TODAY AFTER AVOIDING PHONE CALLS TO COME IN AND SEE HIM....I WANTED TO GET A FEW THINGS OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE I WENT ANY FURTHER.......THE CT SCANS AND MRI's SHOW THAT MY BONES WHERE THE PINS, SCREWS AND PLATES ARE, ARE HEALING.....IM GONNA KEEP MY LEG AFTER ALL!!!!!....AGAIN, WANNA THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.......NOW I CAN GO       WITH MY KIDS.....THEY ARE JUST AS HAPPY AS I AM.........THANKS O.G. AZ. SIDE..........
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20366317
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up :ninja:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20360017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CONGRATS YOU GUYS DESERVE IT YOU GUYS ARE ALWAYS CRUIZIN' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 02:49 PM~20366445
> *what up :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


Not much just pretending to work :biggrin: 








:h5: :ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 02:53 PM~20366464
> *Not much just pretending to work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


word sad part is im not pretending!!!!!  im workin,,,monday monday!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 02:58 PM~20366492
> *word sad part is im not pretending!!!!!  im workin,,,monday monday!
> *


well i am ha ha ha because I am a Security guard thats why I say pretending :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know of some good powder coating places.. Looking to get my axle and leaf springs done on my chevy blazer


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 AM~20364447
> *]
> 
> MY 2 HOMIES RIDES,,,
> ...


yeah i can see the simalarity :biggrin: just kidding Al


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VID :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 03:04 PM~20366519
> *well i am ha ha ha because I am a Security guard thats why I say pretending  :biggrin:
> *


gautamalen in a monkey suit huh?? :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 03:13 PM~20366565
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 03:20 PM~20366626
> *gautamalen in a monkey suit huh?? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 























:fuq: :fuq: :ninja:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 03:20 PM~20366625
> *NICE VID :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THESE WERE TOOKEN BY ELEODOG OVER IN "ARIZONA LOWRIDING". IF YOU WANT TO SEE MORE TAKE A CRUZ OVER THERE.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 18 2011, 02:19 PM~20366616
> *yeah i can see the simalarity  :biggrin: just kidding Al
> *


Ya that dude was tripping!! :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Frank puttin it down like always :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*RASING THE BAR THE LOWRIDER STYLE WAY *  :thumbsup: *GRACIAS*  *(T-Bird roach) L.S.C.C. V.P. Phx, Az chapter*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 03:04 PM~20366519
> *well i am ha ha ha because I am a Security guard thats why I say pretending  :biggrin:
> *


this used to be my spot 11 to 7 nobody in nobody out :ninja:








i was a monkey suit and booted!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 03:49 PM~20366848
> *this used to be my spot 11 to 7 nobody in nobody out :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA MUST HAVE BEEN FUN HUH HA HA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 18 2011, 03:40 PM~20366785
> *RASING THE BAR THE LOWRIDER STYLE WAY   :thumbsup: GRACIAS   (T-Bird roach) L.S.C.C.  V.P. Phx, Az chapter
> *


CONGRATS LOWRIDER STYLE C.C. KEEP ON CRUIZING!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 04:03 PM~20366954
> *HA HA MUST HAVE BEEN FUN HUH HA HA
> *


i worked with a 63 old vet, hardcore. homie didnt play and nobody liked him cuz you had to come correct or you werent getting shit!!!

he ended up beein like a grandpa to me,,, taught me alot,, real good man,, just didnt play for shit!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 04:10 PM~20366992
> *i worked with a 63 old vet, hardcore. homie didnt play and nobody liked him cuz you had to come correct or you werent getting shit!!!
> 
> he ended up beein like a grandpa to me,,, taught me alot,, real good man,, just didnt play for shit!!!
> ...


THATS WHATS UP!!, ALOT OF PEOPLE UNDERESTAMATE THOSE OLD TIMER VETS MAN AND THEY ALSO DONT UNDERSTAND THEM I BET YOU HE TALKED ALOT EVERY NOW AND THEN WITH YOU BUT NOT WITH ALOT OF PEOPLE AND THAT HE DID EVERYTHING BY THE BOOK TO HUH?? THATS GOOD OLD AND YOUNG VETS NEED TO BE SUPPORTED BECAUSE THEY HAVE MADE A BIG SACRIFICE THAT SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 18 2011, 03:28 PM~20367095
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave::wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Colored wire loom for sale, $5 a bag.
Sizes 1/4 thru 1 inch. 20 ft, 15 ft, 10 ft rolls depending on size. Colors available: yellow, red, white, teal, blue, purple, lime green, orange, dark green, and gray.
Contact James at 602-253-9365.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 18 2011, 04:38 PM~20367155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave: :wave: Wazzup homies getting a full house 20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: BIGGATO799, TREND SETTER, elphoenixquetzal, 64sub, Lowrider Style CC, BIGBOO475365, smiley602, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Justin-Az, playboi13, cutty buddy, D.J. Midnite, MC83, 62wildcat, westcoast_lowlow


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 09:22 AM~20364362
> *THATS WHATS UP WEASEL EVEN SOMETIMES MORE FUN THAN A SHOW,,,, I MISSED THE SHOW BUT I WAS HOME ALL WEEKEND WITH MY SON AND HIS GIRL,,,, NO MORE MOVIES FOR ME,,, IM DVD'S OUT!!
> *



:biggrin: WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME .


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :0
[/quote]


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 04:43 PM~20367189
> *:wave:  :wave: Wazzup homies getting a full house 20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: BIGGATO799, TREND SETTER, elphoenixquetzal, 64sub, Lowrider Style CC, BIGBOO475365, smiley602, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Justin-Az, playboi13, cutty buddy, D.J. Midnite, MC83, 62wildcat, westcoast_lowlow
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :0











[/quote]



:nono: that's not rite !!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: :loco: :loco: :sprint:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

>


 :nono: that's not rite !!! :barf: :barf:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 03:43 PM~20367189
> *:wave:  :wave: Wazzup homies getting a full house 20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: BIGGATO799, TREND SETTER, elphoenixquetzal, 64sub, Lowrider Style CC, BIGBOO475365, smiley602, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Justin-Az, playboi13, cutty buddy, D.J. Midnite, MC83, 62wildcat, westcoast_lowlow
> *


WHAT UP O.G. AZ. SIDE!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 04:10 PM~20366989
> *CONGRATS LOWRIDER STYLE C.C. KEEP ON CRUIZING!!
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 04:58 PM~20367291
> *WHAT UP O.G. AZ. SIDE!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP!!! :h5: :h5: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 18 2011, 12:48 PM~20365694
> *Anyone know anyone parting out a 66 Ventura if so I need the following parts.
> 
> 1. rear window molding
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 18 2011, 12:48 PM~20365694
> *Anyone know anyone parting out a 66 Ventura if so I need the following parts.
> 
> 1. rear window molding
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

what were the results for mandos online car show??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 05:58 PM~20367680
> *what were the results for mandos online car show??
> *



3rd Place
Stu Sisco 
1963 Chevrolet Impala 
REALITY C.C. Phoenix, Arizona


2nd Place
Entry # 33
Natalie Dyer 
195O'S Pedal Car 
REALITY C.C. Phoenix, Arizona


1st Place
Entry# 3
BILLYHOE
1981 EL CAMINO " UNFAZED ONE "
REALITY C.C. Phoenix, Arizona



Most Club Participation: Identity C.C.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2011, 06:21 PM~20367836
> *3rd Place
> Stu Sisco
> 1963 Chevrolet Impala
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2011, 05:21 PM~20367836
> *3rd Place
> Stu Sisco
> 1963 Chevrolet Impala
> ...


Mando
Congrats on the online show it was cool.

Art Buck


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :0











[/quote]
Lmao :roflmao: 

Homie sleeping woke saying his butt hurt, the other guy told him you fell downstairs......little did he know it was single story hotel!!
:biggrin:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 18 2011, 06:34 PM~20367922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam they were putting it down Saturday! good show Homies!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: customiced, thepenguin013, BRYAN94CADI, CLEMENTE, joe 2 64s, magoo, BigMandoAZ, PHXCADDY 
whats up AZ side ??????????????????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Apr 18 2011, 06:51 PM~20368092
> *Dam they (TEAM BLOW ME) were putting it down Saturday! good show Homies!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:37 AM~20364101
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its the Identity **** edition!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT ALL THAT GAY SHIT MAKES AZ LOOK REAL FUKIN WEAK!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 18 2011, 12:13 AM~20362966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn he put him to sleep that is some serious CHONG-CHONG. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 07:34 PM~20368493
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT ALL THAT GAY SHIT MAKES AZ LOOK REAL FUKIN WEAK!!!
> *


Its **** love I mean homie love hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customiced_@Apr 18 2011, 07:04 PM~20368218
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: customiced, thepenguin013, BRYAN94CADI, CLEMENTE, joe 2 64s, magoo, BigMandoAZ, PHXCADDY
> whats up AZ side ??????????????????
> *




whatzzzz upp :biggrin: 










oh shit its you :inout: 





j/k lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 04:58 PM~20367291
> *WHAT UP O.G. AZ. SIDE!!!!!
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 07:34 PM~20368493
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT ALL THAT GAY SHIT MAKES AZ LOOK REAL FUKIN WEAK!!!
> *



 Thats some real shit there !!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Apr 18 2011, 07:34 PM~20368493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its all jokes!!!!!!!!! we must have hit a sensitive spot............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 18 2011, 11:26 AM~20365109
> *ooooooohhhhh shit they both wish
> thery were impalas
> j/k lol :biggrin:
> ...



sup joe??


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 04:45 PM~20367199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 18 2011, 02:07 PM~20366172
> *what up my brown brudda,,,, im here at work ,, been bustin my ass!!!!!!!!!!
> so how was do show,,, sux when i dont go,,,, i post up alot of pics when i go,,, seems like eveybody holdin out.,,, thIs is the az side pics shud be posted on here, like i do. oh well it is what it is homie,,, im only complaining because i missed out!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: man i know someone has good pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 03:07 PM~20366530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Team Blow Me doin it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ.

Congrats to all the AZ clubs that went to the fort and took trophies and showed there shit. Also props to mondo for the online show. Those trophies were bad ass.
Had a great time seeing every1 out there can't wait tell next year. 

I also want to apologize to individuals about what happened. Hope we can move foward from this. You guys have some sick ass rides. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 04:58 PM~20367291
> *WHAT UP O.G. AZ. SIDE!!!!!
> *



whats up homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2011, 06:21 PM~20367836
> *3rd Place
> Stu Sisco
> 1963 Chevrolet Impala
> ...


that was cool as hell mando


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 18 2011, 08:20 PM~20368916
> *What up AZ.
> 
> Congrats to all the AZ clubs that went to the fort and took trophies and showed there shit. Also props to mondo for the online show. Those trophies were bad ass.
> ...


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: The1and0nly, sixtripin, 62wildcat, gordobig818, Dat fool Juan, g-espinoza, chevycaprice89, Knightstalker, unity1963, 602 Monte


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do Ben.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> Congrats compa Ben on your win homie!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 18 2011, 08:26 PM~20368982
> *What it do Ben.
> *


chillin homie and you?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:19 PM~20368903
> *Team Blow Me doin it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Ben :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:30 PM~20369002
> *chillin homie and you?
> *


Chillin


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:15 PM~20368873
> *its all jokes!!!!!!!!!  we must have hit a sensitive spot............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUN N JOKES? GROWN ASS MEN TALKING BOUT **** SHIT ON LAY IT LOW OK I MUST BE ON THE WRONG SITE....GO TO ANY OTHER THREAD AND SEE IF THEY TALK ABOUT **** SHIT THEN RETHINK WHAT YOU JUST TYPED


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 18 2011, 08:29 PM~20368995
> *
> Congrats compa Ben on your win homie!
> *


thanks homie............ hey the fog lights look tight bro... thanks for hooking that up for me!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 08:32 PM~20369030
> *FUN N JOKES? GROWN ASS MEN TALKING BOUT **** SHIT ON LAY IT LOW OK I MUST BE ON THE WRONG SITE....GO TO ANY OTHER THREAD AND SEE IF THEY TALK ABOUT **** SHIT THEN RETHINK WHAT YOU JUST TYPED
> *


lmfao!!!! maybe everyone on the other threads dont get along and bullshit like real homies like we do either!!! calm down gangsta stop taking everything so serious......... cause i dont have time to be in other threads just got time to bullshit with the homies!!!!!

*AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:35 PM~20369074
> *lmfao!!!!  maybe everyone on the other threads dont get along and bullshit like real homies like we do either!!! calm down gangsta stop taking everything so serious......... cause i dont have time to be in other threads just got time to bullshit with the homies!!!!!
> 
> AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:35 PM~20369074
> *lmfao!!!!  maybe everyone on the other threads dont get along and bullshit like real homies like we do either!!! calm down gangsta stop taking everything so serious......... cause i dont have time to be in other threads just got time to bullshit with the homies!!!!!
> 
> AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 08:41 PM~20369135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 08:41 PM~20369135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 07:35 PM~20369074
> *lmfao!!!!  maybe everyone on the other threads dont get along and bullshit like real homies like we do either!!! calm down gangsta stop taking everything so serious......... cause i dont have time to be in other threads just got time to bullshit with the homies!!!!!
> 
> !*


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

BADD ASS


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

POSTING THIS FOR MY HOMIE MARK FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. AZ. CHAPTER......THIS CAR WAS ONCE A MAJESTIC CAR...A YEAR AGO HE GOT INTO TECHNIQUES........























A YEAR LATER....THIS IS THE CAR NOW......
















































































































































JOB WELL DONE MARK.......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 09:31 PM~20369687
> *POSTING THIS FOR MY HOMIE MARK FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. AZ. CHAPTER......THIS CAR WAS ONCE A MAJESTIC CAR...A YEAR AGO HE GOT INTO TECHNIQUES........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats a badass ride it really stood out


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 09:31 PM~20369687
> *POSTING THIS FOR MY HOMIE MARK FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. AZ. CHAPTER......THIS CAR WAS ONCE A MAJESTIC CAR...A YEAR AGO HE GOT INTO TECHNIQUES........
> 
> 
> ...


ya Mark did a great job wit it i member it evan before the first shots :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

just a few!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 09:25 PM~20368969
> *:wave: The1and0nly, sixtripin, 62wildcat, gordobig818, Dat fool Juan, g-espinoza, chevycaprice89, Knightstalker, unity1963, 602 Monte
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 18 2011, 10:38 PM~20369753
> *just a few!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 09:25 AM~20364711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like you rolling on the floor big ben!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 18 2011, 09:43 PM~20369797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pics homie


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 08:37 PM~20369740
> *ya Mark did a great job wit it i member it evan before the first shots  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YEAH.....THE FIRST TWO PICS WERE AT THE FORT MC DOWLE SHOW LAST YEAR.....I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST MET MARK...IT WAS JUST AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW OF '09.......


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 PM~20369880
> *YEAH.....THE FIRST TWO PICS WERE AT THE FORT MC DOWLE SHOW LAST YEAR.....I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST MET MARK...IT WAS JUST AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW OF '09.......
> *


ya mark is a kool vato "no ****"


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 08:53 PM~20369900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WAS AT THE SHOW FU!!?????.......


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:02 PM~20369986
> *YOU WAS AT THE SHOW FU!!?????.......
> *


yessss sirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20370101
> *yessss sirrrr  :biggrin:
> *



I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 12 Members: mleyva215, HOE81, D.J. Midnite, MY85TOY PHX AZ, beanerman, TREND SETTER, RAWLO62, Knightstalker, childsplay69, The1and0nly, goose, unity prospect


Damn... Packed house :wow:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:20 PM~20370121
> *I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE......... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 u werent lookin :dunno:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:24 PM~20370150
> *u werent lookin :dunno:
> *



YOU RIGHT.....I WASNT LOOKEN CUZ I WASNT THERE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:02 PM~20369986
> *YOU WAS AT THE SHOW FU!!?????.......
> *


He sure was even got a trophy Congrats Brian. Looking good.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:26 PM~20370163
> *YOU RIGHT.....I WASNT LOOKEN CUZ I WASNT THERE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats right i member u had that comp u had to win








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 18 2011, 10:27 PM~20370173
> *He sure was even got a trophy Congrats Brian. Looking good.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 10:30 PM~20370198
> *thats right i member u had that comp u had to win
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Backyard boogie that john.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:30 PM~20370198
> *thats right i member u had that comp u had to win
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: THATS FUCKED UP.........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:30 PM~20370198
> *thats right i member u had that comp u had to win
> 
> 
> ...



THATS KU HOMIE..........THANK GOODNESS FOR FOTO SHOP........CUZ...........


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:34 PM~20370232
> *:twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  THATS FUCKED UP.........
> *


ok ok it was those








:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:37 PM~20370257
> *THATS KU HOMIE..........THANK GOODNESS FOR FOTO SHOP........CUZ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :rofl: :rofl: :0 :0


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:37 PM~20370257
> *THATS KU HOMIE..........THANK GOODNESS FOR FOTO SHOP........CUZ...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 09:39 PM~20370277
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



YEAH....KEEP TALKEN...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: .....I GOT SOME GOOD ONES ON YOU................I KNEW THE DAY WOULD COME WHEN I WOULD NEED THOSE PICS...... :wow: :wow: :wow: .......GAME ON HOMIE.....   





WAIT FOR IT........


















WAIT FOR IT........


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:50 PM~20370342
> *YEAH....KEEP TALKEN...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: .....I GOT SOME GOOD ONES ON YOU................I KNEW THE DAY WOULD COME WHEN I WOULD NEED THOSE PICS...... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: .......GAME ON HOMIE.....
> WAIT FOR IT........
> WAIT FOR IT........
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Got to admit this show was one of the best I've been at this yr


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:35 PM~20369074
> *lmfao!!!!  maybe everyone on the other threads dont get along and bullshit like real homies like we do either!!! calm down gangsta stop taking everything so serious......... cause i dont have time to be in other threads just got time to bullshit with the homies!!!!!
> 
> AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP AZ SIDE!  JUST A SNEEK PEEK FOR TOMORROW!!!










 TORTA TUESDAY!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 18 2011, 09:56 PM~20370386
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP PUTO!!!!!!.......I MEAN HOMIE......(SAYING WITH A STRAIGHT FACE).. uffin: uffin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 18 2011, 10:01 PM~20370425
> *:wave: 'SUP AZ SIDE!  JUST A SNEEK PEEK FOR TOMORROW!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ALREADY???!!!!!!!..........FAWK IT.....EARLY START.............


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 18 2011, 10:01 PM~20370425
> *:wave: 'SUP AZ SIDE!  JUST A SNEEK PEEK FOR TOMORROW!!!
> 
> 
> ...



SHE LOOK LIKE SHE COULD USE AN "EGG ROLL" IN HER "RICE BOWL"...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:05 PM~20370448
> *SHE LOOK LIKE SHE COULD USE AN "EGG ROLL" IN HER "RICE BOWL"...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Apr 18 2011, 11:54 PM~20370361
> *Got to admit this show was one of the best I've been at this yr
> *



It was better than the one at the fairgrounds thrown by lowrider every year :yes:


The show on May 1st is gonna be badass :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 09:16 PM~20369503
> *HEY MENSO.......YOU FORGOT TO SAY !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ooops my bad bro!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 10:19 PM~20370541
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ooops my bad bro!!!!
> *




SUP BENITO???!!!!!!....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20369753
> *just a few!
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics homie keep them coming!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:22 PM~20370548
> *SUP BENITO???!!!!!!....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup bro, how you feeling homeboy?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Apr 18 2011, 09:47 PM~20369837
> *That looks like you rolling on the floor big ben!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 18 2011, 10:30 PM~20370198
> *thats right i member u had that comp u had to win
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucked up BUT funny as hell!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 10:37 PM~20370257
> *THATS KU HOMIE..........THANK GOODNESS FOR FOTO SHOP........CUZ...........
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 10:24 PM~20370565
> *sup bro, how you feeling homeboy?
> *



IM DOING OK.......DID YOU GET THE TEX I SENT YOU ABOUT THE MOTOR????......


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 PM~20370361
> *Got to admit this show was one of the best I've been at this yr,  and the UNITY picnic was the best one this year too!!!!
> *


FXD


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20370589
> *IM DOING OK.......DID YOU GET THE TEX I SENT YOU ABOUT THE MOTOR????......
> *


YES SIR I DID.... IMMA MAKE SOME CALLS IN THE MORNING HOMIE!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

PHX CUSTOM TEES, POST THE PICS OR VIDEOS OF THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 10:30 PM~20370600
> *YES SIR I DID.... IMMA MAKE SOME CALLS IN THE MORNING HOMIE!
> *



THANKS HOMIE......PM SENT....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:34 PM~20370625
> *THANKS HOMIE......PM SENT....
> *


WHEN DO YOU WANNA GET THIS PART FOR YOUR RIDE?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 10:35 PM~20370637
> *WHEN DO YOU WANNA GET THIS PART FOR YOUR RIDE?
> *



A.S.A.P...........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 19 2011, 12:51 AM~20370724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20370673
> *A.S.A.P...........
> *


i mean your hot rod guey....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 11:51 PM~20370724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 10:53 PM~20370733
> *i mean your hot rod guey....
> *




LIKE I SAID MENSO.........A.S.A.P...............


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 11:52 PM~20370729
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 19 2011, 06:28 AM~20371546
> *:biggrin:
> *



what up mike thanks for the beer saturday night homie "no ****" :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Just trying to help out......._ :happysad:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 19 2011, 02:53 AM~20371149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: aztecsef1, HOE81, FOOLISH ONE, 90rivimichael
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 19 2011, 03:53 AM~20371149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave: AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:01 PM~20370426
> *WHAT UP PUTO!!!!!!.......I MEAN HOMIE......(SAYING WITH A STRAIGHT FACE).. uffin:  uffin:
> *


:rant: CHILLIN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 19 2011, 09:56 AM~20372661
> *:wave: AZ
> *


:nicoderm: 'SUP! :wave:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

i need my tortas or ill go crazy !!!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 11:02 PM~20370435
> *ALREADY???!!!!!!!..........FAWK IT.....EARLY START.............
> *


:yes: :yes: YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2011, 10:05 AM~20372733
> *i need my tortas or ill go crazy !!!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 YOU GOT IT HOMIE! :naughty:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2011, 10:08 AM~20372750
> * YOU GOT IT HOMIE! :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:thanks buddy


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 18 2011, 09:31 PM~20369687
> *POSTING THIS FOR MY HOMIE MARK FROM TECHNIQUES C.C. AZ. CHAPTER......THIS CAR WAS ONCE A MAJESTIC CAR...A YEAR AGO HE GOT INTO TECHNIQUES........
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20369753
> *just a few!
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS HOMIE!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 19 2011, 02:53 AM~20371149
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 19 2011, 11:06 AM~20373182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uso! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 19 2011, 12:08 PM~20373635
> *Uso! :biggrin:
> *


POSTED IT FROM MY DROID. SO I CAN'T SEE ALL DA DETAILS. DIDN'T KNOW WAT CLUB OWN IT. BUT NICEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2011, 12:45 PM~20373880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 19 2011, 12:47 PM~20373894
> *:wow:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2011, 01:06 PM~20374018
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 18 2011, 08:15 PM~20368873
> *its all jokes!!!!!!!!!  we must have hit a sensitive spot............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


some kobe bryant shit huh :0


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up AZ side heres our line up at the Ft Mcdowell Show!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Cherokee
An old Cherokee is teaching his grandson about life. "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. "It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil - he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego. The other is good - he is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith. This same fight is going on inside you - and inside every other person, too." The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather, "Which wolf will win?" The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed."


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

UPDATE: I found most the parts I needed at ames and franks pontiac but am still looking for rear window trim if anyone knows of anyone parting out a 66 Ventura.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Apr 19 2011, 01:34 PM~20374627
> *What up AZ side heres our line up at the Ft Mcdowell Show!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin good fellas


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 19 2011, 12:09 AM~20370809
> *LIKE I SAID MENSO.........A.S.A.P...............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 19 2011, 02:22 PM~20374549
> *some kobe bryant shit huh :0
> *



he's soooooo sensitive!!!!! lmao


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Art?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Apr 19 2011, 02:34 PM~20374627
> *What up AZ side heres our line up at the Ft Mcdowell Show!!
> 
> 
> ...



lookin dope homies!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 19 2011, 02:57 PM~20374795
> *Whats crakin Art?
> *


just gettin here to work homie,,, was all day at the E.R. wit my son,, he ok,,, just astma actin up,,, but that shit just short of forever... ya figgadeal me


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 19 2011, 03:02 PM~20374832
> *just gettin here to work homie,,, was all day at the E.R. wit my son,, he ok,,, just astma actin up,,, but that shit just short of forever... ya figgadeal me
> *


glad your son is ok, here Im just looking online for some car parts so eventually i can bust my car out.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Apr 19 2011, 03:44 PM~20375108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Apr 19 2011, 02:34 PM~20374627
> *What up AZ side heres our line up at the Ft Mcdowell Show!!
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT LINE UP HOMIES!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: LET THE TORTA TUESDAY FEST CONTINUE!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 19 2011, 04:39 PM~20375409
> *:wave::wave:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Chilling!! And you


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

so whats going on this weekend


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

got a 93 fleetwood asking 2500


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 19 2011, 05:47 PM~20375836
> *
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO COMPA BEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 19 2011, 04:42 PM~20375432
> *Chilling!! And you
> *


:cheesy: LO MISMO COMPA!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: MORE TORTAS!!!! :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

looking for some 13x7 with or with out knock offs adapters or tires...hit me up 602 367 8630 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS ONE IS ALL YOURS DJ MIDNITE!!! :biggrin: (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20378069
> * THIS ONE IS ALL YOURS DJ MIDNITE!!! :biggrin: (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS IS MY LAST PIC FOR TORTA TUESDAY! :biggrin:










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :sprint:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

slow day????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, jsobera, knightowl480


:wave:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Any body got any chrome or the hook up on chrome undeees


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Apr 20 2011, 12:02 AM~20378603
> *Any body got any chrome or the hook up on chrome undeees
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Knightstalker, :fool2: jsobera


Quit looking at them tortas fucker... you're gonna get blind(er) :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2011, 08:46 PM~20378069
> * THIS ONE IS ALL YOURS DJ MIDNITE!!! :biggrin: (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...



ARE YOU FUCKEN KIDDING ME???!!!!!..... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: I DONT DO WHITE GIRLS.....NOW THIS IS WHAT I LIKE........






























































SOOOOOOOO........










AND THAT WHITE BISSSSSSSHHHHHH!!!!!!.......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20377675
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO COMPA BEN!! :biggrin:
> *


aqui nomas patiandola :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 19 2011, 09:23 PM~20377801
> *looking for some 13x7 with or with out knock offs adapters or tires...hit me up 602 367 8630 :biggrin:
> *



call me!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Apr 19 2011, 11:02 PM~20378603
> *Any body got any chrome or the hook up on chrome undeees
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Que onda clemente u up and ready for work ese y tu ben pues que rollo con el pollo dijo el gallo sin patas tan bien u ready for work


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az. What's good 83lowlac and chevycaprice89


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Where were these pic's tooken?_ :wow:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

[








*2nd Place 90's full custom (Edger) Tolleson, Az chapter*

MUST OF HAD 2 FULL CUSTOM 2ND PLACE 90s WINNERS ..BECAUSE I NO WE TOOK 1


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 20 2011, 10:02 AM~20380814
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

GOOD MORNING O.G. AZ SIDE.........WELL, I THOUGHT ID SHARE WITH YOU WHAT IM GOING THREW.......THE PICS IM POSTING ARE FROM MY CT SCAN.......NOT TRYING TO GROSS YOU OUT, BUT JUST SO YOU KNOW WHAT IM GOING THREW......THESE ARE PICS OF MY RIGHT ANKLE........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: D.J. Midnite, NEW VISION C.C, ART LOKS

WHATS UP MR. LOKS!!!????...... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 20 2011, 10:02 AM~20380814
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS A RE POST FROM ONE OF MY OTHER MEMBERS. I WILL LOOK INTO IT. SORRY HOMIE.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

We took second we lost to phx primes orange caddy it took first.

So we took second in whatever the category the orange took first.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 20 2011, 11:45 AM~20381517
> *We took second we lost to phx primes orange caddy it took first.
> *


 :cheesy: carface :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 20 2011, 11:08 AM~20381212
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: D.J. Midnite, NEW VISION C.C, ART LOKS
> 
> ...


what up playa hamm :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> NATALIE GOT 2ND PLACE I GOT FIRST PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > NATALIE GOT 2ND PLACE I GOT FIRST PLACE
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 20 2011, 11:45 AM~20381517
> *We took second we lost to phx primes orange caddy it took first.
> 
> So we took second in whatever the category the orange took first.
> ...


NEGATIVE ARE WHITE CADDY (EL UNICO) TOOK 2ND AND MY ORANGE 1 (CARFACE) TOOK 1RST








AND ARE MAROON ONE (PLAY MAKER) TOOK 1RST IN SEMI 

















ALL THREE OF US WERE ACCEPTING ARE AWARDS AT THE SAME TIME
,BACK TO BACK
YOU MIGHT HAVE TOOK 2ND TO PLAY MAKER FROM PHOENIX PRIME C.C. IN SEMI CUSTOM ,,,,BUT DEFF NOT IN FULL CUSTOM


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Idk but we took second in something. And it was the last set of 90s luxury trophies. But all I no is we took second. I no we lost to phx prime.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 20 2011, 01:22 PM~20382140
> *NEGATIVE ARE WHITE CADDY (EL UNICO) TOOK 2ND AND MY ORANGE 1 (CARFACE) TOOK 1RST
> 
> 
> ...


IF ANYONE CAN HELP OUT ON THIS SITUATION ...PLEASE DO. THERE ARE NO CATEGORIES POSTED ON THE PLAQUES.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


















wait for it..................












:naughty:

bammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 20 2011, 01:17 AM~20379144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S ALL ABOUT THE INCHES :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 20 2011, 01:37 PM~20382244
> *Idk but we took second in something. And it was the last set of 90s luxury trophies. But all I no is we took second. I no we lost to phx prime.
> *


Like i said the last set of luxurys was full custom class ...because there was no radical class...dont no for sure when you guys were called ...but we heard 1rst place SEMI CUSTOM GIL MARTINEZ PHOENIX PRIME C.C. Then they called 90s luxury FULL CUSTOM CLASS NO 3RD PLACE THAT WE HEARD AND THEN 2ND PLACE RICARDO HERNANDEZ PHOENIX PRIME C.C (witch honestly he shouldve not been in,,no disrepect) AND THEN 1RST PLACE MY CAR (THE ORANGE 1) FULL CUSTOM 1RST me PHOENIX PRIME C.C. one right after each other,,,, so think about the way the catagories are called and it will make more cents


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> > NATALIE GOT 2ND PLACE I GOT FIRST PLACE
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*OK BIG BEN AND ART LOKS CHECK YOUR PM'S :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WHO PLACED AT THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW DIDN'T GET TO MAKE IT OUT THERE SO THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO POSTED PIC'S :biggrin: *


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2011, 02:20 PM~20382524
> *OK BIG BEN AND ART LOKS CHECK YOUR PM'S  :biggrin:
> *


Where's my pm jk.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 20 2011, 02:14 PM~20382480
> *Like i said the last set of luxurys was full custom class ...because there was no radical class...dont no for sure when you guys were called ...but we heard 1rst place SEMI CUSTOM GIL MARTINEZ PHOENIX PRIME C.C.  Then they called 90s luxury FULL CUSTOM CLASS NO 3RD PLACE  THAT WE HEARD AND THEN  2ND PLACE RICARDO HERNANDEZ  PHOENIX PRIME C.C (witch honestly he shouldve not been in,,no disrepect)  AND THEN 1RST PLACE MY CAR (THE ORANGE 1) FULL CUSTOM 1RST me PHOENIX PRIME C.C. one right after each other,,,, so think about the way the catagories are called and it will make more cents
> 
> 
> ...


I got 3rd in luxury street :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly+Apr 20 2011, 01:37 PM~20382244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: HAHAHAHA I WAS JUST GONNA SAY WHAT UP? THEY GOT A PM AND THEY STILL GONNA SAY THEY DIDN'T GET IT LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2011, 02:30 PM~20382616
> *:biggrin: HAHAHAHA I WAS JUST GONNA SAY WHAT UP? THEY GOT A PM AND THEY STILL GONNA SAY THEY DIDN'T GET IT LMAO :biggrin:
> *


Haha :biggrin: they a trip.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats up Az Side?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 20 2011, 02:38 PM~20382691
> *Haha  :biggrin: they a trip.
> *



YUP ESPECIALLY TODAY IT'S 420 SO I TEXT THEM , PM 'ED THEM AND GONNA HAVE TO CALL THEM TOO I THINK HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 20 2011, 11:06 AM~20381197
> *GOOD MORNING O.G. AZ SIDE.........WELL, I THOUGHT ID SHARE WITH YOU WHAT IM GOING THREW.......THE PICS IM POSTING ARE FROM MY CT SCAN.......NOT TRYING TO GROSS YOU OUT, BUT JUST SO YOU KNOW WHAT IM GOING THREW......THESE ARE PICS OF MY RIGHT ANKLE........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh my gosh that looks painfull. speedy recovery to you D.J Midnite


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20382711
> *Whats up Az Side?
> *


What up guerro!1


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HERE GO SOME MORE OG!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2011, 02:51 PM~20382753
> *YUP ESPECIALLY TODAY IT'S 420 SO I TEXT THEM , PM 'ED THEM AND GONNA HAVE TO CALL THEM TOO I THINK HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


lol and mail them a letter


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 20 2011, 03:04 PM~20382853
> *HERE GO SOME MORE OG!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 20 2011, 03:05 PM~20382857
> *lol and mail them a letter
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 20 2011, 03:04 PM~20382853
> *HERE GO SOME MORE OG!
> 
> 
> ...



 THANKS


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 20 2011, 03:27 PM~20383040
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 20 2011, 03:02 PM~20382836
> *What up guerro!1
> *


Not much man just online looking at car parts for the ventura.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone here is parting out a 66 Ventura or a 66 Impala please let me know as I need to replace the parts that where either lost or stolen from Chawps shop. The parts I need are as followed.

1. front windshield molding
2. rear window molding
3. vent window cranks
4. tail lights
5. head light bezels
6. Door sill plates
7. Reverse lights


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ hows the middle of talks week going.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2011, 03:22 PM~20382994
> *  THANKS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 19 2011, 06:30 AM~20371556
> *what up mike thanks for the beer saturday night homie "no ****"  :biggrin:
> *


I GAVE YOU A BEER? I MUST HAVE BEEN DRUNK! J/K :biggrin: 
GOOD TIMES HOMIE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20383213
> *If anyone here is parting out a 66 Ventura or a 66 Impala please let me know as I need to replace the parts that where either lost or stolen from Chawps shop. The parts I need are as followed.
> 
> 1. front windshield molding
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 20 2011, 02:53 PM~20382768
> *:0  oh my gosh that looks painfull. speedy recovery to you D.J Midnite
> *


:wave: IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT THE FT. MCDOWELL SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 20 2011, 04:35 PM~20383757
> *I GAVE YOU A BEER? I MUST HAVE BEEN DRUNK! J/K :biggrin:
> GOOD TIMES HOMIE!
> *


:angry: AT LEAST HE GAVE YOU A BEER! :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 20 2011, 12:24 AM~20379046
> *ARE YOU FUCKEN KIDDING ME???!!!!!..... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: I DONT DO WHITE GIRLS.....NOW THIS IS WHAT I LIKE........
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS GUY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 20 2011, 01:00 AM~20379114
> *aqui nomas patiandola  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ES TODO BENITO! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2011, 04:53 PM~20383939
> *:wave: IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT THE FT. MCDOWELL SHOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nice meeting you as well.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 20 2011, 03:04 PM~20382853
> *HERE GO SOME MORE OG!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2011, 05:53 PM~20384291
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

good pics!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: 












> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20383213
> *If anyone here is parting out a 66 Ventura or a 66 Impala please let me know as I need to replace the parts that where either lost or stolen from Chawps shop. The parts I need are as followed.
> 
> 1. front windshield molding
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 19 2011, 11:07 PM~20378648
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what up az side im selling a 93 big body , 3500 painted anuycolr you want and on some chrome wires , gray interior already cut , the setup is gone though , anyways hit me up for more info  

602 754 7205


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

made a bracket fresh!!


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Apr 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20386005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 20 2011, 06:04 PM~20384368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: bad azz 64 :biggrin:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 20 2011, 09:19 PM~20386032
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS!
> *



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 8 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , kraz13, jsobera, customiced, 52fleet, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, TopDogg, CHUCKS66

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20383213
> *If anyone here is parting out a 66 Ventura or a 66 Impala please let me know as I need to replace the parts that where either lost or stolen from Chawps shop. The parts I need are as followed.
> 
> 1. front windshield molding
> ...



Do you have Steve's phone number from Pontiac Heaven? He most likely has everything you need. Let me know and I can PM his info.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@Apr 20 2011, 01:55 AM~20379215
> *Que onda clemente u up and ready for work ese y tu ben pues que rollo con el pollo dijo el gallo sin patas tan bien u ready for work
> *



i just quit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 20 2011, 08:48 AM~20380356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 20 2011, 11:06 AM~20381197
> *GOOD MORNING O.G. AZ SIDE.........WELL, I THOUGHT ID SHARE WITH YOU WHAT IM GOING THREW.......THE PICS IM POSTING ARE FROM MY CT SCAN.......NOT TRYING TO GROSS YOU OUT, BUT JUST SO YOU KNOW WHAT IM GOING THREW......THESE ARE PICS OF MY RIGHT ANKLE........
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie.... hope you get better real soon robo cop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 20 2011, 01:37 PM~20382244
> *Idk but we took second in something. And it was the last set of 90s luxury trophies. But all I no is we took second. I no we lost to phx prime.
> *



everybody is a winner!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Apr 20 2011, 02:14 PM~20382480
> *Like i said the last set of luxurys was full custom class ...because there was no radical class...dont no for sure when you guys were called ...but we heard 1rst place SEMI CUSTOM GIL MARTINEZ PHOENIX PRIME C.C.  Then they called 90s luxury FULL CUSTOM CLASS NO 3RD PLACE  THAT WE HEARD AND THEN  2ND PLACE RICARDO HERNANDEZ  PHOENIX PRIME C.C (witch honestly he shouldve not been in,,no disrepect)  AND THEN 1RST PLACE MY CAR (THE ORANGE 1) FULL CUSTOM 1RST me PHOENIX PRIME C.C. one right after each other,,,, so think about the way the catagories are called and it will make more cents
> 
> 
> ...



Al Luna won best of show with his 58 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 20 2011, 02:20 PM~20382524
> *OK BIG BEN AND ART LOKS CHECK YOUR PM'S  :biggrin:
> *



    thx


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 01:01 AM~20387134
> *Al Luna won best of show with his 58
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and limo class


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 20 2011, 05:22 PM~20384187
> *:biggrin: Nice meeting you as well.
> *


mando is a biggo monster huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my tattoo shop will be in LAUGHLIN NV next weekend tattooing at the River Run...hit me up for appointments!

come by and check it out. riders will definately get a hook up. hit me up for appointments.

INK'M UP TATTOO 
Kingman, AZ 86409
928-8974521 shop #

se you there!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAWLO62_@Apr 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20386005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 20 2011, 09:36 PM~20386155
> *:wow:  :wow: bad azz 64  :biggrin:
> *


Yes serzzzzzzz!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GOODTIMES!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 01:03 AM~20387139
> *mando is a biggo monster huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 01:01 AM~20387134
> *Al Luna won best of show with his 58
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 21 2011, 06:55 AM~20387821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 09:13 AM~20388506
> *:nosad: :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k mando your nice like...............................




















wait for it


















wait for it......






























:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 01:01 AM~20387134
> *Al Luna won best of show with his 58
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up AZ


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 11:17 AM~20389307
> *
> *


Big Ben you are my new best friend, my hero. :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :h5: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2011, 11:30 AM~20389374
> *What's up AZ
> *


what up homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 10:59 AM~20389180
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i know huh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 21 2011, 11:57 AM~20389541
> *Big Ben THE CABERAT KING you are my new best friend, my hero.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :h5:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


 :biggrin: FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2011, 11:30 AM~20389374
> *What's up AZ
> *


whats good gato


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 12:01 PM~20389562
> *what up homie!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2011, 11:30 AM~20389374
> *What's up AZ
> *


vete a la verga joto!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 21 2011, 11:57 AM~20389541
> *Big Ben you are my new best friend, my hero.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :h5:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 21 2011, 12:01 PM~20389564
> *i know huh  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20389571
> *:biggrin: FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 11:51 AM~20389873
> *vete a la verga joto!!!!
> *


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20383213
> *If anyone here is parting out a 66 Ventura or a 66 Impala please let me know as I need to replace the parts that where either lost or stolen from Chawps shop. The parts I need are as followed.
> 
> 1. front windshield molding
> ...




I'm pretty sure you can use moldings on both front and back from a 66 or 65 impala the vent cranks should also be the the same...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup AZ Side?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2011, 02:04 PM~20390327
> *Sup AZ Side?
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP MR. MOON! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 11:04 AM~20389209
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k mando  your nice like...............................
> wait for it
> wait for it......
> ...


:thumbsup: OOOOOOORALE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2011, 11:30 AM~20389374
> *What's up AZ
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2011, 02:04 PM~20390327
> *Sup AZ Side?
> *


sup tata?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up Gangsta Goose? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20389571
> *:biggrin: FIXED :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :nono: I THINK THAT THERE IS A NEW "CABARET KING" IN THIS THREAD NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Apr 20 2011, 11:58 PM~20386960
> *Do you have Steve's phone number from Pontiac Heaven?  He most likely has everything you need.  Let me know and I can PM his info.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2011, 02:15 PM~20390439
> *sup tata?
> *


:wave: WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN MIKEY!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20389572
> *whats good gato
> *


:nicoderm: WA'SAPPONIN CURTIS! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 02:18 PM~20390466
> *PM Sent
> *


:wave: 'SUP!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 02:21 PM~20390496
> *:wave: 'SUP!
> *


Not much , just chillin, you?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 12:51 PM~20389873
> *vete a la verga joto!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 I GUESS WE WON'T SEE GATO ON HERE FOR ANOTHER FEW MONTHS AFTER THAT REPLY! :biggrin: PINCHE BENITO! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 01:14 PM~20390018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 02:22 PM~20390501
> *Not much , just chillin, you?
> *


:cheesy: SAME SHIT HERE HOMIE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Big Ben, Art Loks, DJ Midnite


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 21 2011, 11:57 AM~20389541
> *Big Ben you are my new best friend, my hero.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :h5:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


Con ke poco te conformas :biggrin: 
O mejor dicho con un chingo hahahaha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@Apr 21 2011, 01:36 PM~20390164
> *I'm pretty sure you can use moldings on both front and back from a 66 or 65 impala the vent cranks should also be the the same...
> *


Thats what I was thinking to but wasnt sure.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 01:30 PM~20390565
> *Big Ben, Art Loks, DJ Midnite
> *




YOU JUST MAD CUZ IT AINT THE FOUR STOOGES............



SOOOOOOOOOO.........






WAIT FOR IT





































































HATTER!!!................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



WHATS THE WORD NERD!!!????/................


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2011, 01:46 PM~20390661
> *Con ke poco te conformas  :biggrin:
> O mejor dicho con un chingo hahahaha
> *



JABLA ENGLES MENSO!!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 01:27 PM~20390546
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!
> *




WHATS CRACK-A-LACKEN!!!!!!!!!................ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 02:16 PM~20390453
> *:uh: :nono: I THINK THAT THERE IS A NEW "CABARET KING" IN THIS THREAD NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU SMOKIN THAT SHIT AGAIN :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:15 PM~20390897
> *YOU SMOKIN THAT SHIT AGAIN :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:no: :no: THAT WAS YESTERDAY CARNAL! uffin: PURO PUFF PUFF PASS!!! :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 03:28 PM~20390964
> *:no: :no: THAT WAS YESTERDAY CARNAL! uffin: PURO PUFF PUFF PASS!!! :420:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 03:05 PM~20390813
> *WHATS CRACK-A-LACKEN!!!!!!!!!................ :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: SAME OL' CRAP HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:30 PM~20390980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 02:30 PM~20390565
> *Big Ben, Art Loks, DJ Midnite
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE,,, YOU MUST BE HELLA BORED :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 02:56 PM~20390743
> *YOU JUST MAD CUZ IT AINT THE FOUR STOOGES............
> SOOOOOOOOOO.........
> WAIT FOR IT
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
what up how you holdin up lay it low homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:51 PM~20391165
> *WHAT UP HOMIE,,, YOU MUST BE HELLA BORED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
can you tell ha ha ha ha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:30 PM~20390980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 04:19 PM~20391374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


those are his real picture of himself


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 02:57 PM~20391222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what up how you holdin up lay it low homie
> *



ONE DAY AT A TIME...........HOW YOU DOING!!????....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:35 PM~20391493
> *ONE DAY AT A TIME...........HOW YOU DOING!!????....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit alive so I cant complain ha ha ha na here at "work" and yea I feel you homie take it a day at a time


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:35 PM~20391493
> *ONE DAY AT A TIME...........HOW YOU DOING!!????....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 04:40 PM~20391530
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 



jk


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY...CHECK THIS SHIT OUT........


Fires in bronte tx two days ago












FRIEND OF MINE TOOK THIS PIC AND SENT IT TO ME..........CRAZY SHIT.......


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:40 PM~20391530
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



BETTER NOW THAT YOU'RE,....I MEAN NOW THAT "SHE'S" HERE....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:43 PM~20391557
> *HEY...CHECK THIS SHIT OUT........
> Fires in bronte tx two days ago
> 
> ...


LIIIIAAAAAARRRR!!!! J/K you found it on the web or photo shopededed it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:44 PM~20391570
> *BETTER NOW THAT YOU'RE,....I MEAN NOW THAT "SHE'S" HERE....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:43 PM~20391557
> *HEY...CHECK THIS SHIT OUT........
> Fires in bronte tx two days ago
> 
> ...


HES GOT A FRO











BUT STOP UR LYIN YOU AINT GOT NO FRIENDS,,,ALL YOU GOT IS FANS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 02:20 PM~20390488
> *:nicoderm: WA'SAPPONIN CURTIS! :wave:
> *


gettin ready to go play some handball NO ****


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 21 2011, 04:49 PM~20391603
> *gettin ready to go play some handball NO ****
> *


WHAT UP C DOGG!!!!!!!!!!

YOU GONA GO PLAY HANDBALL WITH THE LIL DOBLES AT PARKE A??


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 03:45 PM~20391575
> *LIIIIAAAAAARRRR!!!! J/K you found it on the web or photo shopededed it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




WISH I COULD SAY THAT......BUT ITS A LIGET PIC.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:55 PM~20391640
> *WISH I COULD SAY THAT......BUT ITS A LIGET PIC.......
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 02:18 PM~20390469
> *:wave: WHAT IS KRAK-A-LAKIN MIKEY!?
> *


WHAT UP FOOL? WERES THE BUD AT? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:44 PM~20391570
> *BETTER NOW THAT YOU'RE,....I MEAN NOW THAT "SHE'S" HERE....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 04:55 PM~20391640
> *WISH I COULD SAY THAT......BUT ITS A LIGET PIC.......
> *


I will take your word for it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:48 PM~20391600
> *HES GOT A FRO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2011, 03:58 PM~20391658
> *WHAT UP FOOL? WERES THE BUD AT? :biggrin:
> *



IN ARTS POCKET....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 05:06 PM~20391714
> *IN ARTS POCKET....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :0








:0 :0 :0























J/K  uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 05:06 PM~20391714
> *IN ARTS POCKET....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *






http://www.mediafire.com/?knmym22kjdn


SORRY NO GANJA HERE PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 04:14 PM~20391750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WASNT REFERRING TO THAT....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 04:13 PM~20391747
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ....REALLY???!!!!........ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 01:14 PM~20390018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 21 2011, 02:04 PM~20390327
> *Sup AZ Side?
> *



sup ol man?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 21 2011, 02:25 PM~20390528
> *:0 :0 :0 I GUESS WE WON'T SEE GATO ON HERE FOR ANOTHER FEW MONTHS AFTER THAT REPLY! :biggrin: PINCHE BENITO! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 02:30 PM~20390565
> *Big Ben, Art Loks, DJ Midnite
> *



sup homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 21 2011, 02:46 PM~20390661
> *Con ke poco te conformas  :biggrin:
> O mejor dicho con un chingo hahahaha
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: pinchi serote aplastado enano culiado cabeza de pito que no se para!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 02:56 PM~20390743
> *YOU JUST MAD CUZ IT AINT THE FOUR STOOGES............
> SOOOOOOOOOO.........
> WAIT FOR IT
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 05:23 PM~20391819
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ....REALLY???!!!!........ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


it was a joke midnite :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 05:58 PM~20392112
> *sup homie?
> *


what up


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 05:40 PM~20391946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 03:02 PM~20390789
> *JABLA ENGLES MENSO!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:15 PM~20390897
> *YOU SMOKIN THAT SHIT AGAIN :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:30 PM~20390980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 21 2011, 05:42 PM~20392432
> *it was a joke midnite :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW...... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Whos gonna go see Brenton Wood at xuahacas on saturday???? Anyone? Were are all the happening spots in Phoenix>?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin planjoe?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 07:21 PM~20392700
> *Whos gonna go see Brenton Wood at xuahacas on saturday???? Anyone? Were are all the happening spots in Phoenix>?
> *


OOOOMan hit up Justin AZ,that homie getts all the Hoezzzzzzzzzzzz He looks like Tom Cruz Top Gun!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 21 2011, 07:28 PM~20392752
> *OOOOMan hit up Justin AZ,that homie getts all the Hoezzzzzzzzzzzz He looks like Tom Cruz Top Gun!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No you gotta hit up planjoe he got all the hoez in check.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 21 2011, 04:58 PM~20391658
> *WHAT UP FOOL? WERES THE BUD AT? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  I SMOKED IT ALL YESTERDAY!!! uffin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Shit sounds like you both have it going on! lol! I just need to get the fuck out and chill from the everyday routine of working!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 21 2011, 06:02 PM~20392152
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  pinchi serote aplastado enano culiado cabeza de pito que no se para!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Towing my shit for sum engine work!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 08:48 PM~20393429
> *Towing my shit for sum engine work!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car penguin, where you getting the work done at?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks man! From my inlaws friends shop in gilbert! still needs a new paint, some lifts, ans some 13"S though!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393583
> *Thanks man! From my inlaws friends shop in gilbert! still needs a new paint, some lifts, ans some 13"S though!!!
> *


Whos gonna do the paint?


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Not sure yet! I know a few people, but they do alot of sand rails & hot rods! There not much into the lowrider seen! Im not looking for a flashy show quality paint! just looking for a clean cruiser!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393583
> *Thanks man! From my inlaws friends shop in gilbert! still needs a new paint, some lifts, ans some 13"S though!!!
> *


I have the 13s and tires when you're ready.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Apr 21 2011, 09:16 PM~20393674
> *I have the 13s and tires when you're ready.
> *


Can you get some chrome and black powder coated daytons ready to go? Hit me up with a price.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:23 PM~20393736
> *Can you get some chrome and black powder coated daytons ready to go? Hit me up with a price.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:15 PM~20393665
> *Not sure yet! I know a few people, but they do alot of sand rails & hot rods! There not much into the lowrider seen! Im not looking for a flashy show quality paint! just looking for a clean cruiser!
> *


This website has a lot of talented painters. I have a friend thats a hotrodder that does engine work on my car.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 09:37 PM~20393875
> *This website has a lot of talented painters. I have a friend thats a hotrodder that does engine work on my car.
> *


Yea i see that. Just need to get hooked up with the right person that can hook me up with what i am looking for. Right now i just want to get my shit rolling "key start", then hopefully i can hook up with someone for some paint, i see alot of nice paint out here, just dont have the right connections at the moment..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:50 PM~20394011
> *Yea i see that. Just need to get hooked up with the right person that can hook me up with what i am looking for. Right now i just want to get my shit rolling "key start", then hopefully i can hook up with someone for some paint, i see alot of nice paint out here, just dont have the right connections at the moment..
> *


Yeah I know what you meen, when I first got my car it barely ran so I did engine work on it. If you want you can see my build thread at link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548090


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 08:48 PM~20393429
> *Towing my shit for sum engine work!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Shit i tow for a living but been without work for a min. Nice ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:23 PM~20393736
> *Can you get some chrome and black powder coated daytons ready to go? Hit me up with a price.
> *


just get some chrome ones and send em to me for powder


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

GIVE IT UP TO THE HOMIES OF VIEJITOS CC :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:53 PM~20394047
> *Shit i tow for a living but been without work for a min. Nice ride homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!! Its a work in progress! fucked up part is u have to work hard for it!! but some people say it pays off at the end...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 10:39 PM~20394419
> *Thanks homie!! Its a work in progress! fucked up part is u have to work hard for it!! but some people say it pays off at the end...
> *


It sure does homie they r never done!!!! evan when u think they r ur putting something else to it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 10:39 PM~20394419
> *Thanks homie!! Its a work in progress! fucked up part is u have to work hard for it!! but some people say it pays off at the end...
> *


I think itll be worth it in the end but I wonder if theres ever truly a end as every modification leeds to another. :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: D.J. Midnite, TREND SETTER, Justin-Az, EsePuppet, thepenguin013, CLEMENTE



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :run: :run: :run: :run: 

WHATS UP FOOLYOS!!!??????............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

You guys remember what exactly made you like lowriders? For me I had a friend whos cousin was into minitrucks and used to take us places and it never ceased to feel good when all people are looking at you. Then when I can drive I built a minitruck but always wanted to have a LRM style lowrider as they looked so artistic. Anyway this one is my first attempt at trying to build a traditional lowrider.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 10:46 PM~20394459
> *You guys remember what exactly made you like lowriders? For me I had a friend whos cousin was into minitrucks and used to take us places and it never ceased to feel good when all people are looking at you. Then when I can drive I built a minitruck but always wanted to have a LRM style lowrider as they looked so artistic. Anyway this one is my first attempt at trying to build a traditional lowrider.
> *


damn my homie had a full time convertable mazda mini truck and i had a 64 olds back in the day


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 10:45 PM~20394458
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: D.J. Midnite, TREND SETTER, Justin-Az, EsePuppet, thepenguin013, CLEMENTE
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> ...


WATUP Midnight how ya doing


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:49 PM~20394482
> *damn my homie had a full time convertable mazda mini truck and i had a 64 olds back in the day
> *


I miss the clean minitrucks, I got out of it when they started body dropping them and making them not clean. Back in day my car was a slammed Geo Tracker, someday would be nice to build another.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:50 PM~20394489
> *WATUP Midnight how ya doing
> *



IM DOING OK...TRYING TO DO A LIL WALKING HERE AND THERE....SHIT HURT LIKE A MOFO...I CAN FEEL THE SCREWS N SHIT IN MY ANKLE......BUT LIKE THEY SAY...NO PAIN, NO WALKIE TALKIE....... :0 :0 :0 :0 ...AINT THAT RIGHT ESE PUPPET???....


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 10:52 PM~20394504
> *I miss the clean minitrucks, I got out of it when they started body dropping them and making them not clean. Back in day my car was a slammed Geo Tracker, someday would be nice to build another.
> *


this is what my 64 olds jetsar 88 looked like. Almost the same blue had a 330 wit a 2speed power glide in it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20394528
> *IM DOING OK...TRYING TO DO A LIL WALKING HERE AND THERE....SHIT HURT LIKE A MOFO...I CAN FEEL THE SCREWS N SHIT IN MY ANKLE......BUT LIKE THEY SAY...NO PAIN, NO WALKIE TALKIE....... :0  :0  :0  :0 ...AINT THAT RIGHT ESE PUPPET???....
> *


Youll be walking man. My grandpa almost lost his leg (tree fell on it) and he was told hed not walk again but now he can walk.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20394528
> *IM DOING OK...TRYING TO DO A LIL WALKING HERE AND THERE....SHIT HURT LIKE A MOFO...I CAN FEEL THE SCREWS N SHIT IN MY ANKLE......BUT LIKE THEY SAY...NO PAIN, NO WALKIE TALKIE....... :0  :0  :0  :0 ...AINT THAT RIGHT ESE PUPPET???....
> *


one day at a time homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:56 PM~20394537
> *this is what my 64 olds jetsar 88 looked like. Almost the same blue had a 330 wit a 2speed power glide in it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good looking car. I like the 60s Oldsmobiles. You know it seems like back then rims where much more expensive too. I had hammers because couldnt afford wires now can get wires on craigslist for 150 bucks.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 11:00 PM~20394568
> *Thats a good looking car. I like the 60s Oldsmobiles. You know it seems like back then rims where much more expensive too. I had hammers because couldnt afford wires now can get wires on craigslist for 150 bucks.
> *


ya i here that. I would buy another one it was my High school ride and let me tell ya ooohhhh weeeee i got mine :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 09:56 PM~20394543
> *Youll be walking man. My grandpa almost lost his leg (tree fell on it) and he was told hed not walk again but now he can walk.
> *



THANKS HOMIE...I KNOW ILL WALK AGAIN...JUST WANNA WALK NOW....ITS BEEN FOUR MONTHS SINCE BOTH FEET TOUCHED THE GROUND AT THE SAME TIME........SOMETIMES I WANNA      BUT THEN IM LIKE :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: IM GONNA :run: :run: :run: :run: WHEN I GET THE FIRST CHANCE, ( I JUST OPENED THE DOOR FOR SOME RETARD)....THEN ILL BE LIKE :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 11:05 PM~20394586
> *ya i here that. I would buy another one it was my High school ride and let me tell ya ooohhhh weeeee i got mine  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20394082
> *just get some chrome ones and send em to me for powder
> *


RC thanks for the PC on my KO's

Looks real good!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:58 PM~20394553
> *one day at a time homie
> *




ONE DAY AT A TIME IS DRAGGING ASS......I NEED A JOB OR SOMETHING....I NEED BEN TO HOOK ME UP WITH ONE OF THEM JOBS HE GOT SO I TOO CAN OVER PAY MY BILLS AND THEY COME TURN MY SHIT OFF...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 21 2011, 10:46 PM~20394459
> *You guys remember what exactly made you like lowriders? For me I had a friend whos cousin was into minitrucks and used to take us places and it never ceased to feel good when all people are looking at you. Then when I can drive I built a minitruck but always wanted to have a LRM style lowrider as they looked so artistic. Anyway this one is my first attempt at trying to build a traditional lowrider.
> *



I remember cruiseing whittier blvd, hollywood blvd, then up to san fernando rd in california all in one night. Then to the local park to kick it with what ever females we can pick up. But yea your right it felt good when people looked! My only regret was never getting any of my rides lifted! Now that im older it seems i have that itch again, except this time im tempted to put in some hydros! :biggrin: 

This is the two rides i rolled back in the early - mid 90s! till i got married in 96 !!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 22 2011, 05:46 AM~20395122
> *I remember cruiseing whittier blvd, hollywood blvd, then up to san fernando rd in california all in one night. Then to the local park to kick it with what ever females we can pick up. But yea your right it felt good when people looked! My only regret was never getting any of my rides lifted! Now that im older it seems i have that itch again, except this time im tempted to put in some hydros!  :biggrin:
> 
> This is the two rides i rolled back in the early - mid 90s! till i got married in 96 !!!!
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOODMORNING AZ


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey trend hit me up bro need to talk to you about some things about your ride :biggrin: no ****


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good purecandy


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

THIS ONES FOR BIG BEN!!! NO **** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Fine ass Friday starts now!!!!!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 22 2011, 06:47 AM~20395295
> *What's good purecandy
> *


WHATS GOOD SMILEY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just a few reminders as we get closer to the Arizona Super Custom Car Show
1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show. 

2- Remember to have a 1/4 tank of gas or less. The fire marshall will be checking


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 22 2011, 09:02 AM~20395966
> *WHATS GOOD SMILEY
> *


What up curtis how you been homie. I'm just here at work being lazy.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393583
> *Thanks man! From my inlaws friends shop in gilbert! still needs a new paint, some lifts, ans some 13"S though!!!
> *


i got you on the wheels when your ready!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 21 2011, 11:08 PM~20394605
> *ONE DAY AT A TIME IS DRAGGING ASS......I NEED A JOB OR SOMETHING....I NEED BEN TO HOOK ME UP WITH ONE OF THEM JOBS HE GOT SO I TOO CAN OVER PAY MY BILLS AND THEY COME TURN MY SHIT OFF...... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: menso!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 22 2011, 07:03 AM~20395354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*(NO ****)*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 09:52 AM~20396205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 08:24 AM~20396056
> *Just a few reminders as we get closer to the Arizona Super Custom Car Show
> 1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show.
> 
> ...


'sup Bird! Thanks for the reminder! Alot of these guys use bark and rocks, sand etc......good to know ahead of time that they are not allowed.

Can't wait for this one, it's gonna be a good one! You are gonna have to have a coke on us if you are not too busy that day.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2011, 09:59 AM~20396246
> *'sup Bird!  Thanks for the reminder!  Alot of these guys use bark and rocks, sand etc......good to know ahead of time that they are not allowed.
> 
> Can't wait for this one, it's gonna be a good one!  You are gonna have to have a coke on us if you are not too busy that day.
> *


coke, bottle or powder??? :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:21 PM~20394281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn the girl is fine as hell and the cars are clean but the song sucks ass!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup bigmandoaz?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup smiley?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

torta slayer, whats up homie?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 10:11 AM~20396307
> *sup bigmandoaz?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP BENITO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 10:13 AM~20396318
> *torta slayer, whats up homie?
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 07:28 AM~20395441
> *
> WELL DAMMIT
> ME TOO :boink:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

English is easy??? 
You think English is easy??? 

Read to the end .. . . A new twist

1) The bandage was wound around the wound. 

2) The farm was used to produce produce . 

3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.

4) We must polish the Polish furniture.

5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.

6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.

7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present 

8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.

9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.

10) I did not object to the object. 

11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid. 

12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row ...

13) They were too close to the door to close it. 

14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.

15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.

16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.

17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail. 

18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.

19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests. 

20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 AM~20396349
> *
> WELL DAMMIT
> ME TOO :boink:</span>
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICS CHAINSAW!!! :naughty:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2011, 09:59 AM~20396246
> *'sup Bird!  Thanks for the reminder!  Alot of these guys use bark and rocks, sand etc......good to know ahead of time that they are not allowed.
> 
> Can't wait for this one, it's gonna be a good one!  You are gonna have to have a coke on us if you are not too busy that day.
> *


Whats up Art, Thanks for the support you and all Arizona has shown me. Its been tough gettting the word out as to who is throwing the show but worth it all. Yea the convention center doesnt allow those items cuz it will mess up the sweepers. I think I'm gonna need a beer that day...Lol. I will have a coke with you guys too. I will be in and out of the beer garden.. Its alot of fun.

Once again, Thanks to everyone supporting the event.. I cant happend with out you guys.

Also please remember to follow your move in schedule and show up no earlier than 15 mins before call time.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: M.G.D, Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I GOT A LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN FOR FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!! :boink:
























WAIT FOR IT..
























GET READY TO..... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 AM~20396349
> *
> WELL DAMMIT
> ME TOO :boink:</span>
> ...


WHOOPS :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: quote=Identity Original,Apr 21 2011, 12:06 PM~20389605]








[/quote]
 


WHAT UP HOMIES,,,,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2011, 10:36 AM~20396414
> * I GOT A LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN FOR FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!! :boink:
> WAIT FOR IT..
> GET READY TO..... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> ...


DA SECOND ONE LOOKS LIKE A STANDING UP HEART
LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 10:48 AM~20396481
> *DA SECOND ONE LOOKS LIKE A STANDING UP HEART
> LOL! :biggrin:
> *


YA I LOVED IT TOO :tongue:
STILL WIPIN THE DROOL. :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 10:48 AM~20396481
> *DA SECOND ONE LOOKS LIKE A STANDING UP HEART
> LOL! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 10:53 AM~20396509
> *YA I LOVED IT TOO :TOUNGUE:
> STILL WIPIN THE DROOL. :0
> *


:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello AZ Side, Whats crackin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2011, 10:16 AM~20396335
> *:wave: WHAT UP BENITO!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup homie?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 AM~20396349
> *
> WELL DAMMIT
> ME TOO :boink:</span>
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 10:28 AM~20396378
> *Whats up Art,  Thanks for the support you and all Arizona has shown me.  Its been tough gettting the word out as to who is throwing the show but worth it all.  Yea the convention center doesnt allow those items cuz it will mess up the sweepers.  I think I'm gonna need a beer that day...Lol.  I will have a coke with you guys too.  I will be in and out of the beer garden..  Its alot of fun.
> 
> Once again,  Thanks to everyone supporting the event..  I cant happend with out you guys.
> ...


its gonna be a good show!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

steadymissin4life in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:27 AM~20396684
> *steadymissin4life in the house!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




lol mofo what it do!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 10:02 AM~20396264
> *coke, bottle or powder??? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Apr 22 2011, 11:34 AM~20396712
> *lol mofo what it do!!!
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:39 AM~20396737
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 22 2011, 05:46 AM~20395122
> *I remember cruiseing whittier blvd, hollywood blvd, then up to san fernando rd in california all in one night. Then to the local park to kick it with what ever females we can pick up. But yea your right it felt good when people looked! My only regret was never getting any of my rides lifted! Now that im older it seems i have that itch again, except this time im tempted to put in some hydros!  :biggrin:
> 
> This is the two rides i rolled back in the early - mid 90s! till i got married in 96 !!!!
> ...


Nice rides Penguin. I never cruised those places but my hometown had a strip we cruised, it was fun.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 22 2011, 11:35 AM~20396718
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 10:53 AM~20396509
> *YA I LOVED IT TOO :tongue:
> STILL WIPIN THE DROOL. :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, steadydippin4life, ART LOKS, rc4life

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2011, 11:04 AM~20396557
> *:yes: :yes: :boink: :boink:
> *


  NO ****!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:47 AM~20396772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!
GOOD ONE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Artloks, Whats crakin?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 12:02 PM~20396837
> *Artloks, Whats crakin?
> *


JUST GOT DONE EATIN SOME BOMB ASS SHRIMP AND FRIES FROM THIS LIL JOINT ON THE SOUTHSIDE CALLED MIMS!!!!1

MAN THEY WAS SMOKIN SOME RIBS AND DAT SMELLED DA BOMB GORILLA!!!

BUT NO MEAT TODAY POTNA,,,

HOW YOU LIVIN!!!

HOWS THE YOUNGINS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ART LOKS, AZ_GhettoQueen, dodgers_fan, 64sub, Knightstalker
WHAT UP :wow: GIRL WHERE YOU BEEN AT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 12:14 PM~20396888
> *JUST GOT DONE EATIN SOME BOMB ASS SHRIMP AND FRIES FROM THIS LIL JOINT ON THE SOUTHSIDE CALLED MIMS!!!!1
> 
> MAN THEY WAS SMOKIN SOME RIBS AND DAT SMELLED DA BOMB GORILLA!!!
> ...


Im doing ok just surfing the net. Hows your truck going?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 12:17 PM~20396905
> *Im doing ok just surfing the net. Hows your truck going?
> *


WELL ITS GOIN,,, MY BOY IS ACTING REAL GOOD AS OF LATE SO MAYBE NOW I CAN TRY TO DO SOME WORK ON IT.... 

IM JUST GONNA DO WHAT I CAN,,I BEEN FOCUSING ON HIM MORE FOR NOW.


N BEIN A LIL LAZY... FOR ONCE. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 12:19 PM~20396918
> *WELL ITS GOIN,,, MY BOY IS ACTING REAL GOOD AS OF LATE SO MAYBE NOW I CAN TRY TO DO SOME WORK ON IT....
> 
> IM JUST GONNA DO WHAT I CAN,,I BEEN FOCUSING ON HIM MORE FOR NOW.
> ...


Thats good  How olds your son and does he like lowriders to?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 12:21 PM~20396922
> *Thats good    How olds your son and does he like lowriders to?
> *


HE 14,,, AND I WISH HE LOVED EM AS MUCH AS HIS GIRLFRIEND,,,,,,THAT BOY IS STUCK UP HER ASS SO DAM FAR I CANT TELL WHERE HE STARTS AND SHE FINISHES.... :0 

BUT AT LEAST HE AINT WITH HIS IDIOT FRIENDS.

OH WAIT LET ME SAY HI TO MY IDIOT FRIENDS

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 12:21 PM~20396922
> *Thats good    How olds your son and does he like lowriders to?
> *


I GOT TO GET THE BOX TRUCK READY WE GOT TO GO PICK UP SOME NEW APPLIANCES,,,AND THEN LUNCH AT PLAYA HERMOSA!!

ILL GET BACK AT YOU LATER HOMIE!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 09:28 AM~20396378
> *Whats up Art,  Thanks for the support you and all Arizona has shown me.  Its been tough gettting the word out as to who is throwing the show but worth it all.  Yea the convention center doesnt allow those items cuz it will mess up the sweepers.  I think I'm gonna need a beer that day...Lol.  I will have a coke with you guys too.  I will be in and out of the beer garden..  Its alot of fun.
> 
> Once again,  Thanks to everyone supporting the event..  I cant happend with out you guys.
> ...


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 22 2011, 06:03 AM~20395354
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HOW CAN YOU SEND BIG BEN THIS PIC AND SAY "NO ****" IN THE SAME POST????....... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 08:24 AM~20396056
> *Just a few reminders as we get closer to the Arizona Super Custom Car Show
> 1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show.
> 
> ...













YEAH.....OK....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 01:14 PM~20397223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> 500 in awards and raffles too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > 500 in awards and raffles too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 12:29 PM~20397288
> *
> *


Justin get off Al's nuts!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: you are dragging him down!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2011, 12:41 PM~20397365
> *Justin get off Al's nuts!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: you are dragging him down!
> *


Always a jealous Puto here!
:uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 22 2011, 01:49 PM~20397404
> *Always a jealous Puto here!
> :uh:
> *


WHOOPS!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 22 2011, 12:49 PM~20397404
> *Always a jealous Puto here!
> :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 02:17 PM~20397520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That color is sick. Hows your car going Hector?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 01:11 PM~20397207
> *HOW CAN YOU SEND BIG BEN THIS PIC AND SAY "NO ****" IN THE SAME POST????....... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:biggrin: I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE! :thumbsup: BY THE WAY  I FOUND THE PERFECT PIC FOR YOU!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :naughty: A NICE AND THICK LATINA!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2011, 01:41 PM~20397365
> *Justin get off Al's nuts!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: you are dragging him down!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 22 2011, 01:49 PM~20397404
> *Always a jealous Puto here!
> :uh:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 02:19 PM~20397534
> *That color is sick. Hows your car going Hector?
> *


GETTING READY FOR LOWRIDER MAG SHOW.










GUESS WERE THIS WAS TOOKEN?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 12:02 PM~20396835
> *LOL!!!
> GOOD ONE HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 01:11 PM~20397207
> *HOW CAN YOU SEND BIG BEN THIS PIC AND SAY "NO ****" IN THE SAME POST????....... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


he was a **** for posting that!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 01:14 PM~20397223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 02:48 PM~20397674
> *GETTING READY FOR LOWRIDER MAG SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


at your say no to drugs show!!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 22 2011, 01:48 PM~20397674
> *GETTING READY FOR LOWRIDER MAG SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...



IM GONNA GUESS IT WAS TAKEN RIGHT THERE WHERE IT WAS TAKEN AT.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20397630
> *:biggrin: I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE! :thumbsup: BY THE WAY   I FOUND THE PERFECT PIC FOR YOU!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :naughty: A NICE AND THICK LATINA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............ :wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: ROUND TWO!!!.... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:02 AM~20396264
> *coke, bottle or powder??? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20397820
> *at your say no to drugs show!!!
> *


YES IT IS!
WINNER!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 09:28 AM~20396378
> *Whats up Art,  Thanks for the support you and all Arizona has shown me.  Its been tough gettting the word out as to who is throwing the show but worth it all.  Yea the convention center doesnt allow those items cuz it will mess up the sweepers.  I think I'm gonna need a beer that day...Lol.  I will have a coke with you guys too.  I will be in and out of the beer garden..  Its alot of fun.
> 
> Once again,  Thanks to everyone supporting the event..  I cant happend with out you guys.
> ...



It's going to be a good show! I'm just bummed I won't be able to enter my car :angry: my sisters wedding is that weekend but I'm going to try and make the show ! Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 10:07 AM~20396287
> *damn the girl is fine as hell and the cars are clean but the song sucks ass!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: The lowrider bike was nice ..


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

I WAS BORD OFF MY ASS AND THOUGHT, "IF WE WERE MONKEYS, WHAT WOULD WE LOOK LIKE???????.......BEFORE I POST ANY PICS, I WANT TO KNOW WHO WOULD HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT????....I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT, JUST FOR SHITS AND LAUGHS..........WHOS GAME TO FIND OUT WHO IS WHO?????......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 04:45 PM~20398257
> *I WAS BORD OFF MY ASS AND THOUGHT, "IF WE WERE MONKEYS, WHAT WOULD WE LOOK LIKE???????.......BEFORE I POST ANY PICS, I WANT TO KNOW WHO WOULD HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT????....I DONT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT, JUST FOR SHITS AND LAUGHS..........WHOS GAME TO FIND OUT WHO IS WHO?????......... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 04:51 PM~20398292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 22 2011, 03:51 PM~20398292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SO IS THAT A YES?????.....


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 03:58 PM~20398337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I WOULDNT BE LAUGHING IF I WAS YOU.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....I GOT ONE OF YOU AS WELL.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20398364
> *I WOULDNT BE LAUGHING IF I WAS YOU.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....I GOT ONE OF YOU AS WELL.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:21 PM~20394281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Lookin good UNITY!! just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Paint and Body done by Chawps Custom Paint!

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way the patterns form the phoenix on the trunk :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 PM~20398973
> *Paint and Body done by Chawps Custom Paint!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 22 2011, 05:46 AM~20395122
> *I remember cruiseing whittier blvd, hollywood blvd, then up to san fernando rd in california all in one night. Then to the local park to kick it with what ever females we can pick up. But yea your right it felt good when people looked! My only regret was never getting any of my rides lifted! Now that im older it seems i have that itch again, except this time im tempted to put in some hydros!  :biggrin:
> 
> This is the two rides i rolled back in the early - mid 90s! till i got married in 96 !!!!
> ...


Nice I like that Cadillac brougham....... (Brougham not coupe de ville)


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's nice!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Lookin good UNITY!! just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY!! just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 CAR LOOKS BAD ASS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 PM~20398973
> *Paint and Body done by Chawps Custom Paint!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 06:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY!! just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20399068
> *Wow that's nice!
> *


Sup loko


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY!! just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 07:07 PM~20398956
> *Lookin good UNITY!! just got done workin on the homies ride so I had to take some pics cause it was glowin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaammmnnnnn UNITY baby!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 PM~20398973
> *Paint and Body done by Chawps Custom Paint!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



ya ya what ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loco: :loco: 




















j/k homie shit came out real nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20399068
> *Wow that's nice!
> *



hey bro i need another set of H.I.D. fog lights for my truck!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 22 2011, 11:08 PM~20400676
> *Sup loko
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 22 2011, 03:40 PM~20397911
> *lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 22 2011, 04:19 PM~20398103
> *It's going to be a good show! I'm just bummed I won't be able to enter my car :angry: my sisters wedding is that weekend but I'm going to try and make the show ! Can't wait! :thumbsup:
> *



chuck whats more important??? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















j/k homie wish your sister a long life of happiness from me and my family bro!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20398189
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  The lowrider bike was nice ..
> *



true that!!!! what did you think about the song though? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20398364
> *I WOULDNT BE LAUGHING IF I WAS YOU.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....I GOT ONE OF YOU AS WELL.... *


you better watch out bro,........... he's gonna wanna kick your ass at the fry's parking lot again!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup justin?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:31 PM~20400822
> *sup justin?
> *


just chillin and reading, you?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

you read playboys???? i just look at the pics bro!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:33 PM~20400837
> *you read playboys????  i just look at the pics bro!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:33 PM~20400837
> *you read playboys????  i just look at the pics bro!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What they have words in those mags


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 22 2011, 11:41 PM~20400886
> *What they have words in those mags
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what justin said.... i never seen any


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:41 PM~20400889
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thats what justin said.... i never seen any
> *


Liar liar


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 22 2011, 11:44 PM~20400902
> *Liar liar
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

187 edition que aces loko??


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 10:30 PM~20400814
> *you better watch out bro,...........  he's gonna wanna kick your ass at the fry's parking lot again!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *














I KNOW HUH....... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pawn Stars Chumlee buys a regal






6:45
13:45
19:15


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:28 PM~20400804
> *true that!!!!  what did you think about the song though? :biggrin:
> *


:uh: THE SONG WAS :thumbsdown: :barf: THAT HOMIE LOOK LIKE A FAKE ASS WANNA BE BABY BASH!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT THE BISH IN THE VIDEO!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 23 2011, 07:37 AM~20401809
> *Pawn Stars Chumlee buys a regal
> 
> 
> ...


 I SAW THIS EPISODE...THAT FOOL WAS HITTIN SWITCHES AT THE END! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 4 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , Ben'sCustomWheels, D.J. Midnite, smiley602

:wave: WA'SAPPONING HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite+Apr 23 2011, 02:29 AM~20401341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats funny!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :sprint:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 23 2011, 06:44 AM~20401648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:28 PM~20400804
> *true that!!!!  what did you think about the song though? :biggrin:
> *





:rofl: Oh shit , there was a song .........LOL !! :rofl: HHaaaaaaaaaaa .


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 23 2011, 09:26 AM~20402181
> *:uh: THE SONG WAS :thumbsdown: :barf: THAT HOMIE LOOK LIKE A FAKE ASS WANNA BE BABY BASH!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT THE BISH IN THE VIDEO!!!! :naughty: :boink: :boink:
> *





:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 23 2011, 06:44 AM~20401648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice post mando


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:17 PM~20400722
> *hey bro i need another set of H.I.D. fog lights for my truck!!!!!
> *


COOL CALL ME!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 22 2011, 11:33 PM~20400837
> *you read playboys????  i just look at the pics bro!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol yeah call me on your hid lights


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 22 2011, 09:32 AM~20396096
> *What up curtis how you been homie. I'm just here at work being lazy.
> *


im good homie just here chillin not doin a damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 23 2011, 03:27 PM~20403797
> *Lol yeah call me on your hid lights
> *


I need hid for my 2000 lincoln do u deliver wey :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20405025
> *
> *


:fuq: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20405044
> *:fuq: :biggrin:
> *


 :fuq: Whats crakin Chucky?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 23 2011, 12:11 PM~20402966
> *:rofl: Oh shit , there was a song .........LOL !!  :rofl: HHaaaaaaaaaaa .
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 23 2011, 03:22 PM~20403770
> *COOL CALL ME!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 23 2011, 03:27 PM~20403797
> *Lol yeah call me on your hid lights
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ok i will guey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> Hope its a good turn for u guys we will try to cruz thru after this lil show we have to do in chandler off of boston ave and arizona ave.
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 23 2011, 04:51 PM~20404110
> *I need hid for my 2000 lincoln do u deliver wey :biggrin:
> *


does he look like pizza hut????? 


if he does can you deliver my set too!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2011, 08:37 PM~20405346
> *does he look like pizza hut?????
> if he does can you deliver my set too!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shipping and handle cost an extra 20 buck
:biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I know 2marrow is easter but is central still going down.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 23 2011, 08:39 PM~20405360
> *Shipping and handle cost an extra 20 buck
> :biggrin:
> *


man who the f#@k asked for your mothaf#@ck*n input sh*t?





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 23 2011, 08:41 PM~20405373
> *I know 2marrow is easter but is central still going down.
> *


yeah whats up with that??


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2011, 08:37 PM~20405346
> *does he look like pizza hut?????
> if he does can you deliver my set too!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats two sets maybe he can come and deliver them


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20405489
> *Thats two sets maybe he can come and deliver them
> *


30 mins or less or they're free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2011, 08:44 PM~20405398
> *man who the f#@k asked for your mothaf#@ck*n input sh*t?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    j/k homie??
> *


Lol for that 35


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 23 2011, 07:58 PM~20405512
> *Lol for that $ .35  I need a new paint job....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 23 2011, 08:58 PM~20405512
> *Lol for that 35
> *


WTF? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 23 2011, 09:07 PM~20405585
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 23 2011, 07:47 PM~20405049
> *:fuq: Whats crakin Chucky?
> *


Nothing man watching some basketball and chilling... whatup with you??? Did you tell ur insurance that ur Daytons got stolen yet???


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20405727
> *Nothing man watching some basketball and chilling... whatup with you??? Did you tell ur insurance that ur Daytons got stolen yet???
> *


I watched the bulls game and helped the kids dye some easter eggs. Nope aint told them about my triple gold d's yet. Im looking forward to getting my car back though so can cruise it.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well every1 have a good easter and be safe and careful. 

uffin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do rick


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

So 730pm car wash 2morrow 

Lets make it a good Sunday night.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 22 2011, 07:26 PM~20399058
> *Nice I like that Cadillac brougham....... (Brougham not coupe de ville)
> *


Thanks man! its hard to find the 2dr broughams. I sold that 2 some jap who shipped it out over seas and probably made some money off of it!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

A couple from today...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 23 2011, 10:28 PM~20406080
> *So 730pm car wash 2morrow
> 
> Lets make it a good Sunday night.
> *


*CAR WASH ON SOUTH CENTRAL THIS EASTER SUNDAY!!!!!!


COME KICK IT!!!!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 24 2011, 12:10 AM~20406291
> *A couple from today...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean pics homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 23 2011, 11:10 PM~20406291
> *A couple from today...
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WAS A SHOW TODAY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 23 2011, 02:29 AM~20401341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam you got lucky ,,,he wuda bust a cap in yo ass! :0


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2011, 11:47 PM~20406473
> *THERE WAS A SHOW TODAY?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2011, 11:47 PM~20406473
> *THERE WAS A SHOW TODAY?
> *


exactly wtf,,,,,dammit hector........we count on you,,,,you didn post a show !  

















just kiddin hector!!







but i said the same thing big ben


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 24 2011, 12:00 AM~20406536
> *exactly wtf,,,,,dammit hector........we count on you,,,,you didn post a show !
> just kiddin hector!!
> but i said the same thing big ben
> *


 :twak: :twak: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 23 2011, 11:43 PM~20406451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA, it was at the Brunswick bowling alley on 72nd and Indian School, I just happen to be bowling last weekend and they had a poster inside advertising it.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

HECTOR


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

OH HELL NAW!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER AZ SIDE. :wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2011, 06:18 AM~20407202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I seen that mike :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20405489
> *Thats two sets maybe he can come and deliver them
> *


Lmao you guys want free install tooooo? Hit me up I got ya or come thru tha crib font act new ****** Los junitys know Where I stay. :biggrin:


----------



## gill.g (Jan 30, 2011)

HAPPY EASTER!!! TO ALL OF AZ LOWRIDER FAMILIAS!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2011, 06:18 AM~20407202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: I knew i'd get that expression! Your old ride just ain't the same :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 24 2011, 12:05 AM~20406561
> *Thanks :thumbsup:
> YA, it was at the Brunswick bowling alley on 72nd and Indian School, I just happen to be bowling last weekend and they had a poster inside advertising it.
> *


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>For reals.....
Everyone enjoy your time today with your familia's......._ :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_COPY & PASTE TIME!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 24 2011, 09:16 AM~20407914
> *Lmao you guys want free install tooooo? Hit me up I got ya or come thru tha crib font act new ****** Los junitys know Where I stay.  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy Easter AZSIDE!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 24 2011, 09:16 AM~20407914
> *Lmao you guys want free install tooooo? Hit me up I got ya or come thru tha crib font act new ****** Los junitys know Where I stay.  :biggrin:
> *


yo i sent you a text last night, get back at me.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 24 2011, 12:13 AM~20406596
> *HECTOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



dam hector when you post they get mad


when you dont you get FIRED :biggrin: 


i think you do a good job by postin all show pics :thumbsup: x 64 











AND HAPPY EASTER AZSIDE


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2011, 06:18 AM~20407202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UR OLD BLACK CAR :biggrin: OR THE SHOW  





OR NO MORE BEER :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 24 2011, 10:36 AM~20408446
> *WHAT UR OLD  BLACK CAR  :biggrin: OR  THE SHOW
> OR NO MORE BEER  :biggrin:
> *


His old Black car......
I just found out its a new edition to our club.
And it took first place at the show. Ricky's the proud new owner!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 24 2011, 10:49 AM~20408536
> *His old Black car......
> I just found out its a new edition to our club.
> And it took first place at the show. Ricky's the proud new owner!!!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2011, 12:29 PM~20409063
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you call a rental car company yet?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!! you all have a bomb easter and have a good one!!!!

art :loco: loks!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 24 2011, 10:29 AM~20408399
> *yo i sent you a text last night, get back at me.
> *


I was tied up at chichi's cabaret. I'll check bulb #


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ central tonight or what


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF THE MIRANDA FAMILY....AZ SIDE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy Easter Azside


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

>


[/quote]
:wave: what u homie u guys make it home aight


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

:wave: what u homie u guys make it home aight
[/quote]
Yup we good had to make it back home in time for easter


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :wave: what u homie u guys make it home aight


Yup we good had to make it back home in time for easter
[/quote]

:wave: QUE ROLLO RAUL! :thumbsup: NICE VIDEOS HOMIE! :h5:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> Yup we good had to make it back home in time for easter


:wave: QUE ROLLO RAUL! :thumbsup: NICE VIDEOS HOMIE! :h5:
[/quote]
Thanks Mando how u been homie


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> :wave: what u homie u guys make it home aight


Yup we good had to make it back home in time for easter
[/quote]
:thumbsup: nice today was a lil shitty got cold n cloudy n been raining all day even sat was kinda cold


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20408417
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dam hector  when you post they get mad
> when you dont you get                FIRED    :biggrin:
> ...




Just fire him !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 23 2011, 08:21 PM~20405256
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2011, 06:18 AM~20407202
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize: Well that SUCKS !! :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: :loco: :rofl: :loco: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

:420:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 24 2011, 10:29 AM~20408399
> *yo i sent you a text last night, get back at me.
> *


I replied back this morning.......


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> Nice! Looked packed especially for Friday show


[/quote]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> :wave: QUE ROLLO RAUL! :thumbsup: NICE VIDEOS HOMIE! :h5:


Thanks Mando how u been homie
[/quote]

:cheesy: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :biggrin: Y TU QUE HACES?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 24 2011, 09:39 PM~20412558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 24 2011, 10:06 PM~20412758
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :biggrin: LISTO PARA EL DOMINGO?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 24 2011, 09:44 PM~20412612
> *:rofl:  :loco:  :rofl:  :loco:  :rofl:  :loco:
> *


YOUR A SICK PUPPY WEASEL. :uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 24 2011, 12:00 AM~20406536
> *exactly wtf,,,,,dammit hector........we count on you,,,,you didn post a show !
> just kiddin hector!!
> but i said the same thing big ben
> *


there were three show i guess!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 24 2011, 06:18 AM~20407202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh hell na what niggie??? you traded it and now a homie has it.....


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2011, 10:19 AM~20408315
> *:cheesy:  :sprint:
> *


whats up *****, where the hell were you at today???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 24 2011, 10:49 AM~20408536
> *His old Black car......
> I just found out its a new edition to our club.
> And it took first place at the show. Ricky's the proud new owner!!!!!
> *



car was looking good at the wash on the south side tonight!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 24 2011, 07:30 PM~20411426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



much props raul!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 24 2011, 09:37 PM~20412544
> *Just fire him !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gotta get some sleep now, just smoked up all my crack so im out!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_NOT TO MENTION.....
CHANDLER HAS THEIR ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW ON THE 7TH TOO!!!!!
FLYER COMING SOON.........._


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20413941
> *NOT TO MENTION.....
> CHANDLER HAS THEIR ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO SHOW ON THE 7TH TOO!!!!!
> FLYER COMING SOON..........
> *


whats the price to get into the indoor show downtown?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 24 2011, 07:30 PM~20411426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAUL PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ side?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What up yo!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Family
Family are like underwear!! 
Some crawl up your ass, some get a little sideways, some are your favorite, some are holy, some are cheap and just plain nasty, and some actually cover your ass when you need em to!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 10:23 AM~20415086
> *whats up AZ side?
> *


what up big ben!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

>


[/quote]

damn looked like was a nice show huh :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818+Apr 24 2011, 09:13 AM~20407897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE BOY! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW THE TIME FOR THE CIVIC SHOW? THE FLYER DONT SAY NOTHING?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kuruption109_@Apr 25 2011, 07:09 AM~20413961
> *whats the price to get into the indoor show downtown?
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 25 2011, 12:35 PM~20415849
> *ANYONE KNOW THE TIME FOR THE CIVIC SHOW? THE FLYER DONT SAY NOTHING?
> *


10 am - 5 pm


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 25 2011, 12:50 PM~20415947
> *10 am - 5 pm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 25 2011, 12:50 PM~20415947
> *10 am - 5 pm
> *


Thanks for posting homie


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 25 2011, 02:31 PM~20416544
> *Thanks for posting homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DONT WORRY MIKE HE'LL TAKE GOOD CARE OF HER...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 25 2011, 02:29 PM~20416859
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 25 2011, 07:14 AM~20414247
> *RAUL PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> Thanks Mando how u been homie


:cheesy: JUS CHILLIN HOMIE! :biggrin: Y TU QUE HACES?
[/quote]
Just working like always   but worth it in the end :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 24 2011, 11:16 PM~20413234
> *much props raul!!!!!
> *


Thanks BEN


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 25 2011, 03:29 PM~20416859
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

a lil sumthin to warm up torta tuesday! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

THIS IS WHY GATO HASN'T BEEN AROUND LMAO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=unity prospect,Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20417410]a lil sumthin to warm up torta tuesday! :biggrin: 








[/quote]
GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 25 2011, 04:49 PM~20417431
> *THIS IS WHY GATO HASN'T BEEN AROUND LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20417410
> *a lil sumthin to warm up torta tuesday! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


huge boobies....TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 25 2011, 04:17 PM~20417172
> *
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

THE BIGGEST SHOW & SHINE CINCO DE MAYO PARTY GOING DOWN IN THE VALLEY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 25 2011, 05:55 PM~20417893]THE BIGGEST SHOW & SHINE CINCO DE MAYO PARTY GOING DOWN IN THE VALLEY 









[/quote]
:0


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 25 2011, 10:56 AM~20415274
> *Family
> Family are like underwear!!
> Some crawl up your ass, some get a little sideways, some are your favorite, some are holy, some are cheap and just plain nasty, and some actually cover your ass when you need em to!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2011, 10:43 AM~20415203
> *What up yo!
> *


whats up homie, are you showing this weekend???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 25 2011, 10:56 AM~20415274
> *Family
> Family are like underwear!!
> Some crawl up your ass, some get a little sideways, some are your favorite, some are holy, some are cheap and just plain nasty, and some actually cover your ass when you need em to!!
> *



or sometimes you just simply dont have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 25 2011, 11:10 AM~20415349
> *what up big ben!! :cheesy:
> *



sup homie??


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 25 2011, 12:32 PM~20415820
> *
> SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE BOY!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey boy, if i want any lip from you ill just scrape it off my zipper!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you cock sucker!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 25 2011, 12:35 PM~20415849
> *ANYONE KNOW THE TIME FOR THE CIVIC SHOW? THE FLYER DONT SAY NOTHING?
> *



at the bottom of the flyer it says FOR MORE INFO (619) 395-7129

DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2011, 02:53 PM~20416686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 YEAH HE WILL!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 25 2011, 03:29 PM~20416859
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 25 2011, 04:07 PM~20417089
> *Thanks BEN
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Apr 25 2011, 04:49 PM~20417431
> *THIS IS WHY GATO HASN'T BEEN AROUND LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20412820
> *YOUR A SICK PUPPY WEASEL. :uh:
> *








:banghead: :loco: Tell me something , I don't know !! :loco: :banghead: 

:thumbsup: and you have to be , in this day and age :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 12:16 AM~20413236
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 25 2011, 01:12 PM~20416079
> *:biggrin:
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 25 2011, 12:35 PM~20415849
> *ANYONE KNOW THE TIME FOR THE CIVIC SHOW? THE FLYER DONT SAY NOTHING?
> *


Be there staging 1pm Saturday and only 1/4 tank indoor show, those haven't registered can send bird $ or go to street life that's what a Bird told me. Lol :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

whaaaat it doooooo


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 24 2011, 10:10 PM~20412786
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! :biggrin: LISTO PARA EL DOMINGO?
> *


Yes sir gotta be there Saturday which sucks I rather bearding my car down central...... :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Apr 25 2011, 10:07 PM~20420344
> *:inout:
> *


does any1 knw wat time the cruise saturday on central is? :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I think from noon to nine but not 100 percent on that


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 25 2011, 11:11 PM~20420707
> *I think from noon to nine but not 100 percent on that
> *


thanks but i need the exact time


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Apr 25 2011, 11:26 PM~20420767
> *thanks but i need the exact time
> *


6am - 7:30 am


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 25 2011, 07:55 PM~20419043
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



whats up homie, where were you guys sunday? we missed you guys at the wash!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 25 2011, 09:07 PM~20419811
> *whaaaat it doooooo
> *



what up cracka ass cracka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 25 2011, 11:11 PM~20420707
> *I think from noon to nine but not 100 percent on that
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89 WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES????


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 10:43 PM~20420846
> *, D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89  WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES????
> *



SUP LOCO........... :happysad:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20420846
> *, D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89  WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES????
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 25 2011, 10:46 PM~20420870
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



SUP FU.... :happysad:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 25 2011, 11:49 PM~20420882
> *SUP FU.... :happysad:
> *


whats crackalakin!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAH SOMETHING FUNNY I FOUND ON OFF TOPIC!!!



















WAIT FOR IT....................




















WAIT FOR IT..........................................

































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 11:35 PM~20420810
> *6am - 7:30 am
> *


that early in the morning? why is that


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 25 2011, 11:44 PM~20420858
> *SUP LOCO........... :happysad:
> *



WHATS UP BRO, HOW YOU FEELING ?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Apr 25 2011, 11:55 PM~20420921
> *that early in the morning? why is that
> *


I GUESS THEY WANNA SELL DONUTS AND COFFEE!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 25 2011, 11:46 PM~20420870
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING ON? ISNT IT PAST YOUR BED TIME? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 12:43 AM~20420846
> *, D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89  WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES????
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 25 2011, 11:58 PM~20420939
> *:wave:
> *


HOW'S WORK HOMIE?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 01:16 AM~20421061
> *HOW'S WORK HOMIE?
> *


I'll let you know tomorrow :biggrin: 


I ain't on graveyard anymore homie...  

Matter of fact, I'll be back to 5am-130pm in a couple weeks... 

Can't wait for that shit :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 26 2011, 12:24 AM~20421114
> *I'll let you know tomorrow  :biggrin:
> I ain't on graveyard anymore homie...
> 
> ...


orale that cool!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2011, 02:53 PM~20416686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Tell em he can start by taking care of that eyesore under the dash! :bowrofl: :roflmao:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 10:54 PM~20420916
> *BWAHAHAHAHAH  SOMETHING FUNNY I FOUND ON OFF TOPIC!!!
> WAIT FOR IT....................
> WAIT FOR IT..........................................
> ...



WOW..... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: ...BUT SINCE YOU PUT IT OUT THERE FOR ME BEN....IM GONNA HAVE TO HAVE SURGERY AGAIN....YEAH....WENT AND SAW THE PLASTIC SURGEON MONDAY MORNING....   I GO BACK UNDER THE KNIFE AS SOON AS THEY GET EVERYTHING APPROVED.....BUT HEY BEN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP THEM JOKES COMING.....THEY MAKE ME FEEL BETTER WITH EACH ONE YOU POST..... :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 07:26 PM~20418759
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hey boy, if i want any lip from you ill just scrape it off my zipper!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you cock sucker!!!!!!!
> *


Hey if i wanted comebacks, id just have to scrape it off the back of your mouth! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 07:30 PM~20418796
> *at the bottom of the flyer it says FOR MORE INFO (619) 395-7129
> 
> DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


COULDNT SEE IT CUZ YOUR FATASS WAS IN THE WAY!

FATASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2011, 02:53 PM~20416686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOSENT LOOK LIKE IT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 25 2011, 09:07 PM~20419810
> *Be there staging 1pm Saturday and only 1/4 tank indoor show, those haven't registered can send bird $ or go to street life that's what a Bird told me. Lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I HAD PEOPLE ASKING ME WHAT TIME THE SHOW WAS! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 07:31 PM~20418806
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  YEAH HE WILL!!!!
> *


WHEN I WANT YOUR OPINION I'LL TAKE MY DICK OUT OF YOUR MOUTH


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 26 2011, 12:56 AM~20421264
> *:wow: Tell em he can start by taking care of that eyesore under the dash!  :bowrofl:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CALLED A ZIP TIE :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

What's up AZ NM passin thru :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  WHO IS READY FOR SOME "TORTA TUESDAY"!?!?!? hno: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 26 2011, 06:48 AM~20421891
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 26 2011, 12:56 AM~20421264
> *:wow: Tell em he can start by taking care of that eyesore under the dash!  :bowrofl:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



no comment :roflmao: :roflmao: :| atleast its plaque ready :happysad: i guess :dunno:  










fuck it mikey build another ls


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 08:01 AM~20422260
> *no comment  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  atleast its plaque ready  :happysad:    i guess  :dunno:
> fuck it mikey build another ls
> *


LET BARROW THE MONEY REAL FAST :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 26 2011, 12:56 AM~20421264
> *:wow: Tell em he can start by taking care of that eyesore under the dash!  :bowrofl:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


We're on it homie...
Whoever own the car before really let it go! :uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:59 AM~20421945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 26 2011, 01:51 AM~20421342
> *WOW..... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: ...BUT SINCE YOU PUT IT OUT THERE FOR ME BEN....IM GONNA HAVE TO HAVE SURGERY AGAIN....YEAH....WENT AND SAW THE PLASTIC SURGEON MONDAY MORNING....    I GO BACK UNDER THE KNIFE AS SOON AS THEY GET EVERYTHING APPROVED.....BUT HEY BEN... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP THEM JOKES COMING.....THEY MAKE ME FEEL BETTER WITH EACH ONE YOU POST..... :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


lol that wasnt for you it was just funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Looks like this is going to be a awsome day for Lowriders!!!!!!!
We're going to split up the club to support both Indentity CC & the ACA......_ :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+Apr 26 2011, 05:13 AM~20421566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 09:00 AM~20422566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 AM~20422330
> *We're on it homie...
> Whoever own the car before really let it go!  :uh:
> *


I KNOW! ALMOST MADE ME CRY!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:56 AM~20421928
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE
> *


waitin for some tortas... might just have to post them myself if no else wants to :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

i see you Smiley :biggrin: whats good homie


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna die if i dont see some tortas :burn: ineed tortas


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna die if i dont see some tortas :burn: ineed tortas hno:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna die if i dont see some tortas :burn: ineed tortas hno:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna die if i dont see some tortas :burn: ineed tortas hno:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna die if i dont see some tortas :burn: ineed tortas hno:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna die if i dont see some tortas :burn: ineed tortas hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 09:53 AM~20422886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 26 2011, 09:39 AM~20422821
> *waitin for some tortas... might just have to post them myself if no else wants to  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: I AM GONNA POST SOME UP IN A LIL BIT HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

im out homies!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MAN THIS IS COOL BUT IT ISNT COOL..


BENIFIT SHOWS SHUDNT FALL ON ANOTHER SHOW,,,CUZ THEN THE BENIFIT DOESNT BENIFIT AT ITS FULL MAGNATUDE,,,

DAMN THAT SUX,,, OH WELL SI SE PUEDE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 09:52 AM~20422883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THEM FRESH BROWN CHICKEN HUEVOS!!
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:35 AM~20423141
> *I LOVE THEM FRESH BROWN CHICKEN HUEVOS!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha you forgot to say no **** you ****


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good chuck and ralph que onda gato


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 09:49 AM~20423204
> *What's good chuck and ralph que onda gato
> *




What's cracking smiley??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:33 AM~20423124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:33 AM~20423124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats true!!! now we need some chihuahas to rae at our cinco de mayo event lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 10:18 AM~20423036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB BEN!
NO ****!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 10:46 AM~20423196
> *Ha ha you forgot to say no **** you ****
> *


ha thats why i said chickin :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 11:15 AM~20423368
> *damn thats true!!! now we need some chihuahas to rae at our cinco de mayo event lol
> *


we got clemente :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 11:15 AM~20423368
> *damn thats true!!! now we need some chihuahas to rae at our cinco de mayo event lol
> *


I GUESS DA CHIHUAHUAS ARE A SYMBOL OF MEXICAN HERITAGE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2011, 11:25 AM~20423423
> *I GUESS DA CHIHUAHUAS ARE A SYMBOL OF MEXICAN HERITAGE.
> *


you guess???????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 10:26 AM~20423091
> *im out homies!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: LAAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!  SECOND SHIFT IS TAKING OVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 11:53 AM~20423544
> *you guess???????????
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CARNAL!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 11:24 AM~20423416
> *we got clemente :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahahaha


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2011, 11:25 AM~20423423
> *I GUESS DA CHIHUAHUAS ARE A SYMBOL OF MEXICAN HERITAGE.
> *


of course didnt u see one in the taco bell commercial and george lopez played one :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 12:30 PM~20423793
> *of course didnt u see one in the taco bell commercial and george lopez played one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:34 PM~20423824
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 12:30 PM~20423793
> *of course didnt u see one in the taco bell commercial and george lopez played one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423851
> * FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


dont do it! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423851
> * FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


dont let the dream die holmes :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

what up AZ Side!! whos going to the Central Cruise Saterday? :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 01:07 PM~20424081
> *dont do it! :0
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 26 2011, 01:15 PM~20424130
> *dont let the dream die holmes :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Nurse
A very tired nurse walks into a bank, totally exhausted after an 18-hour shift. 

Preparing to write a check, she pulls a rectal thermometer out of her purse and tries to write with it.

When she realizes her mistake, she looks at the flabbergasted teller, and without missing a beat, she says:

'Well, that's great....
that's just great....
Some asshole's got my pen!'


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 05:59 AM~20421945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV TUESDAYS :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:35 AM~20423141
> *I LOVE THEM FRESH BROWN CHICKEN HUEVOS!!
> :biggrin:
> *



cochino.... az side has alot of brown huevos you can get!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2011, 11:19 AM~20423393
> *GREAT JOB BEN!
> NO ****!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

what up ben


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423851
> * FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick as truck it looks like that side of the body is pretty straight homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423851
> * FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


wtf????? dont do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 03:46 PM~20425195
> *what up ben
> *


whats up homeboy?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 03:50 PM~20425235
> *whats up homeboy?
> *


 just chillin at work thinking about how to make more money


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:05 PM~20425331
> *just chillin at work thinking about how to make more money
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

What you guys think! Glass packs or no glass packs on a 63 impala?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:11 PM~20425376
> *What you guys think! Glass packs or no glass packs on a 63 impala?
> *


STRAIGHT PIPE :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 26 2011, 04:13 PM~20425387
> *STRAIGHT PIPE :biggrin:
> *


x 66


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 26 2011, 04:13 PM~20425387
> *STRAIGHT PIPE :biggrin:
> *


Nobody likes glass packs these days?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:15 PM~20425397
> *Nobody likes glass packs these days?
> *


STRAIGHT PIPE IS CHEAPER AND LOUDER! IF YOU DONT WANT IT TO LOUD, THEN PUT GLASS PACKS.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:15 PM~20425397
> *Nobody likes glass packs these days?
> *


I do thats what I got on my pontiac but my homie has a tre thats straight piped and it sounds sick


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Shit i wish i could compare the two!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:19 PM~20425429
> *Shit i wish i could compare the two!!!
> *


just go to the car wash on sundays and you will


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:24 PM~20425465
> *just go to the car wash on sundays and you will
> *


Damn homie I dont know any of the spots out here! what car wash?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:05 PM~20425331
> *just chillin at work thinking about how to make more money
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:25 PM~20425473
> *Damn homie I dont know any of the spots out here! what car wash?
> *


 :| :| :|


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:24 PM~20425465
> *just go to the car wash on sundays and you will
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:28 PM~20425497
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! when he said the "carwash", i thought he ment there was a specific one that everyone goes to on sundays to hang out or something!! lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:25 PM~20425477
> *:0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:28 PM~20425497
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:29 PM~20425504
> *Lmao! when he said the "carwash", i thought he ment there was a specific one that everyone goes to on sundays to hang out or something!! lol
> *


should we tell him ART LOKS being that he is still a NOOB


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:11 PM~20425376
> *What you guys think! Glass packs or no glass packs on a 63 impala?
> *


glass packs, cherry bombs and straight pipe all in one!!!!!!!!!!

and that shit will sound sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 04:36 PM~20425547
> *glass packs, cherry bombs and straight pipe all in one!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and that shit will sound sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!
> ...


how is everything going big ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:25 PM~20425473
> *Damn homie I dont know any of the spots out here! what car wash?
> *


on 134th ave and peoria :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:34 PM~20425532
> *should we tell him ART LOKS being that he is still a NOOB
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 04:38 PM~20425558
> *on 134th ave and peoria  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn isnt that justin-az house :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 04:38 PM~20425558
> *on 134th ave and peoria  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY HOMIE THE WASH WE CRUISE AT IS ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425570
> *damn isnt that justin-az house :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:34 PM~20425532
> *should we tell him ART LOKS being that he is still a NOOB
> *


LMAO! funny shit! dont clown homie! Ime just looking for different opinions.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425578
> *HEY HOMIE THE WASH WE CRUISE AT IS ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:42 PM~20425590
> *LMAO! funny shit! dont clown homie! Ime just looking for different opinions.
> *


not clowning homie just messing around


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 26 2011, 04:43 PM~20425597
> *Thanks for the info.
> *


NO PROBLEM EVERYBODY HERE LIKES TO BUST BALLS NO **** AND ART LOKS LIKES THEM BROWN ONES TO :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:44 PM~20425607
> *NO PROBLEM EVERYBODY HERE LIKES TO BUST BALLS NO **** AND ART LOKS LIKES THEM BROWN ONES TO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: no ****


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:44 PM~20425607
> *NO PROBLEM EVERYBODY HERE LIKES TO BUST BALLS NO **** AND ART LOKS LIKES THEM BROWN ONES TO :biggrin:
> *


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:43 PM~20425600
> *not clowning homie just messing around
> *


 :biggrin: FUCK IT BUST HIS BALLS HE AINT NOBODY SPECIAL JUST A NEWBI GIVE HIM SOME TIME HE WILL BE CLOWNING TO SOON :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:45 PM~20425625
> *:biggrin: FUCK IT BUST HIS BALLS HE AINT NOBODY SPECIAL JUST A NEWBI GIVE HIM SOME TIME HE WILL BE CLOWNING TO SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: true true


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20425639
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  true  true
> *


WHAT KIND OF SCREEN NAME IS PENGUINE ANYWAYS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WAIT I DONT THINK I READ IT RIGHT :scrutinize:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:47 PM~20425647
> *WHAT KIND OF SCREEN NAME IS PENGUINE ANYWAYS LOL :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING HA HA HA HA DIDNT WANT TO ASK CAUSE I KNEW SOMEBODY HERE WOULD


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425578
> *HEY HOMIE THE WASH WE CRUISE AT IS ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE
> *


you know why we go to that one right :thumbsup:,,,,,,,, one good :wow: guess

















wait for it..........................























there it go
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











let me get a 2 piece :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I THINK IT MIGHT BE " THE PENGUIN0 13"


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:49 PM~20425666
> *
> you know why we go to that one right :thumbsup:,,,,,,,, one good :wow:  guess
> wait for it..........................
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: 

OH AND BEN HAS A TAB OVER THERE AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:45 PM~20425625
> *:biggrin: FUCK IT BUST HIS BALLS HE AINT NOBODY SPECIAL JUST A NEWBI GIVE HIM SOME TIME HE WILL BE CLOWNING TO SOON  :biggrin:
> *


yup he in the deep end now with the big fish :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:51 PM~20425693
> *yup he in the deep end now with the big fish :0
> 
> 
> ...


HE IS A BOY COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:49 PM~20425666
> *
> you know why we go to that one right :thumbsup:,,,,,,,, one good :wow:  guess
> wait for it..........................
> ...


ME AND MY LADY STILL GET SOME THING FROM LONG WONGS ACROSS THE STREET 



I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO SAY SOMETHING SO :fuq: :fuq: AHEAD OF TIME


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:51 PM~20425689
> *:bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> OH AND BEN HAS A TAB OVER THERE AS WELL :biggrin:
> *


TRUE BUT :0 :0 :0 :0 NO HE DIDNT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:51 PM~20425693
> *yup he in the deep end now with the big fish :0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS COOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:54 PM~20425720
> *TRUE BUT :0  :0  :0  :0  NO HE DIDNT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: OH YES HE DID


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 25 2011, 11:36 PM~20420820
> *whats up homie, where were you guys sunday? we missed you guys at the wash!!!!
> *



:biggrin: We are going to try to put a few of our cars in the show , the 15th.
I'm trying to get my white cutlass to pass emission. it still has a over heating
problem. I bought everything new , the only thing i need to replace is the water pump..

 The engine is strong !! even with all the hydraulics , I can sit and smoke
my tires . Im going to drive it to flaggstaff just to brake in the engine .






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: So how are things with you. ?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN WE SCARED THE PENGUINATOR AWAY OR WHAT :biggrin: JUST JOKING HOMIE OR AM I :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal







EL PENGUINE 13


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:00 PM~20425775
> *elphoenixquetzal
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD CHUCK HOW YOU DOING HOMIE


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:53 PM~20425709
> *ME AND MY LADY STILL GET SOME THING FROM LONG WONGS ACROSS THE STREET
> I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO SAY SOMETHING SO :fuq:  :fuq: AHEAD OF TIME
> *


naw playa just bring some that chet back... suicide sauce too, extra ranch some curly fries and while you waitin for the order go next store and get a cold pack a bud light,, well pull the tail gate down and chill.......

and some extra napkins :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20425800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT IS SOME NICE GRASS :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20425800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20425800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE FRAME FOR YOUR 63


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:02 PM~20425797
> *WHATS GOOD CHUCK HOW YOU DOING HOMIE
> *



Nothing much just preparing my car for may 15 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

IM OUT EVERYBODY SEE YALL LATER HOMIES


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 04:02 PM~20425800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Roger!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

easter sunday :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20425849
> *Nothing much just preparing my car for may 15  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH ME TO BUT FOR THIS SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 26 2011, 04:57 PM~20425745
> *:biggrin:  We are going to try to put a few of our cars in the show , the 15th.
> I'm trying to get my white cutlass to pass emission. it still has a over heating
> problem. I bought everything new , the only thing i need to replace is the water pump..
> ...



:biggrin: My Bad .. I ment to say , my first trip will be going to flaggstaff.Az


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+Apr 26 2011, 05:04 PM~20425815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425870
> *easter sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :naughty: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425870
> *easter sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DINOSAURIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: LATER SMILEY602


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 26 2011, 05:13 PM~20425893
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :loco:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 04:36 PM~20425547
> *glass packs, cherry bombs and straight pipe all in one!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and that shit will sound sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!
> ...


Or could run str8 through 1 chamber flowmaster racing mufflers. I got em on my Ventura and they sound mean but Im taking them off soon as want to put smithys glasspacks and bellflower tips on it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 26 2011, 04:57 PM~20425745
> *:biggrin:  We are going to try to put a few of our cars in the show , the 15th.
> I'm trying to get my white cutlass to pass emission. it still has a over heating
> problem. I bought everything new , the only thing i need to replace is the water pump..
> ...


put classic car insurance and bipass emmissions. :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425867
> *Looking good Roger!!! :biggrin:
> *


well thank u :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 04:49 PM~20425665
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING HA HA HA HA DIDNT WANT TO ASK CAUSE I KNEW SOMEBODY HERE WOULD
> *


It is a odd name for a person who lives in the desert, Maybe hes black and white like me though. Im black from the waiste down to the knees :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Its all good! I know you guys are messing around!! I've used the screen name "thepenguin" for everything. Justa name I picked up over the years!! Anyways, yea! I see we got some comedians here!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425870
> *easter sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



perfect for photoshopping :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425570
> *damn isnt that justin-az house :0
> *


:yes: next to fry's!!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20425990
> *It is a odd name for a person who lives in the desert, Maybe hes black and white like me though. Im black from the waiste down to the knees  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:40 PM~20425578
> *HEY HOMIE THE WASH WE CRUISE AT IS ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: BigMandoAZ, Bird, thepenguin013, Justin-Az, Dat fool Juan, gordobig818, cutty buddy, elphoenixquetzal, phxmarlo, DEREK BIGM, Ben'sCustomWheels, chevycaprice89, SPIRITRUNNER74


:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 05:31 PM~20426021
> *:yes:  next to fry's!!!!
> *


Those fools at frys get to rowdy for me, thats why I shop at Sams club , plus Sams takes EBT.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 26 2011, 04:44 PM~20425607
> *NO PROBLEM EVERYBODY HERE LIKES TO BUST BALLS NO **** AND ART LOKS LIKES THEM BROWN ONES TO :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 05:34 PM~20426038
> *Those fools at frys get to rowdy for me, thats why I shop at Sams club , plus Sams takes EBT.
> *


really???? where exactly is that sam's at??


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

WE WANT MORE PUTAS I MEAN TORTAS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i need a set of chrome 13s , i dont want your janky ass dirty rusted curb checked wheels either :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:49 PM~20425666
> *
> you know why we go to that one right :thumbsup:,,,,,,,, one good :wow:  guess
> wait for it..........................
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20425990
> *It is a odd name for a person who lives in the desert, Maybe hes black and white like me though. Im black from the waiste down to the knees  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :loco: :rimshot: 

JK


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 05:36 PM~20426055
> *i need a set of chrome 13s , i dont want your janky ass dirty rusted curb checked wheels either  :biggrin:
> *


call me


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 26 2011, 04:57 PM~20425745
> *:biggrin:  We are going to try to put a few of our cars in the show , the 15th.
> I'm trying to get my white cutlass to pass emission. it still has a over heating
> problem. I bought everything new , the only thing i need to replace is the water pump..
> ...



thats ku homie..... the white cutlass was back in the days huh... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20425800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaamn............... i see my ice chest you never gave back!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20425849
> *Nothing much just preparing my car for may 15  :biggrin:
> *



whats up chuckster??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425870
> *easter sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good times!!!! i mean good taco!!!!!!


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423851
> * FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Homie...... Have it painted, throw some 20s on it sell it for big bucks to them gueros 2500 bucks paint and rims will get you at least 8-10 stacks! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 05:14 PM~20425899
> *DINOSAURIO!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 05:35 PM~20426048
> *really????  where exactly is that sam's at??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its on Bell Rd and the 303 out here in the wild west.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20426110
> *Homie...... Have it painted, throw some 20s on it sell it for big bucks to them gueros 2500 bucks paint and rims will get you at least 8-10 stacks!  :biggrin:
> *


or you buy it and put 2500 buck and sell it!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo_@Apr 26 2011, 05:41 PM~20426095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20426113
> *Its on Bell Rd and the 303 out here in the wild west.
> *


butte fuck egypt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20425990
> *It is a odd name for a person who lives in the desert, Maybe hes black and white like me though. Im black from the waiste down to the knees  :biggrin:
> *


well wash :biggrin: that shit with some good soap playa


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 05:30 PM~20426018
> *perfect for photoshopping  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


calmate paisa i got one of u too say i wont :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:46 PM~20426138
> *calmate paisa i got one of u too say i wont  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 05:44 PM~20426122
> *butte fuck egypt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup ben :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 03:48 PM~20425220
> *thats a sick as truck it looks like that side of the body is pretty straight homie
> *


 THANKS HOMIE! YEAH THE BODY IS STRAIGHT...THE WHOLE TRUCK WAS BLOCKED BY HAND. :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 05:43 PM~20426118
> *or you buy it and put 2500 buck and sell it!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe you know cars ain't shit to me lol.....no now he's gonna want big bucks guey


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 03:48 PM~20425221
> *wtf?????  dont do it!!!!!!!
> *


:cheesy: I GOTS TO DO IT COMPA!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 05:48 PM~20426158
> * THANKS HOMIE! YEAH THE BODY IS STRAIGHT...THE WHOLE TRUCK WAS BLOCKED BY HAND. :biggrin:
> *


I almost bought one 2 weeks ago but had salvage title but I'm still debating about buying it clean orange step side new paint hauled ass too, needed a/c everything, and interior only


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 05:48 PM~20426158
> * THANKS HOMIE! YEAH THE BODY IS STRAIGHT...THE WHOLE TRUCK WAS BLOCKED BY HAND. :biggrin:
> *


its a sick truck you should keep it but I am sure you have your reasons I might have to sell my car soon to


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 26 2011, 05:42 PM~20426110
> *Homie...... Have it painted, throw some 20s on it sell it for big bucks to them gueros 2500 bucks paint and rims will get you at least 8-10 stacks!  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :no: I WANNA SELL IT!  GOT MY EYE ON SUMTIN ELSE! :biggrin: I AM SELLING IT AT A VERY GOOD PRICE!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NO justin if I do sell it I will not part it out lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 05:55 PM~20426203
> *:cheesy: :no: I WANNA SELL IT!  GOT MY EYE ON SUMTIN ELSE! :biggrin: I AM SELLING IT AT A VERY GOOD PRICE!!!
> *


what is this price you speak of??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 26 2011, 05:51 PM~20426177
> *I almost bought one 2 weeks ago but had salvage title but I'm still debating about buying it clean orange step side new paint hauled ass too, needed a/c everything, and interior only
> *


:0 :0 :0 MY TRUCK NEEDS TO BE REDONE FROM PAINT TO INTERIOR...BUT IT IS COMPLETE EXCEPT FOR THE WINDSHIELD. IT WOULD BE A NICE PROJECT TRUCK FOR SOMEONE WHO HAS THE TIME AND MONEY.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 05:55 PM~20426203
> *:cheesy: :no: I WANNA SELL IT!  GOT MY EYE ON SUMTIN ELSE! :biggrin: I AM SELLING IT AT A VERY GOOD PRICE!!!
> *


gonna :biggrin: run ya bout 13 dolla :0 


good luck on the sale carnal :biggrin: and the buy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 05:55 PM~20426210
> *NO justin if I do sell it I will not part it out lol
> *


LOL, I want your window trim, bumpers, skirts, tail lights, vent cranks etc, Dont sell your ventura though as youll kick yourself later when pontiacs go up in price soon. On the real Im prolly going to sell mine also once I get it back as I want to buy a bomb.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 05:52 PM~20426184
> *its a sick truck you should keep it but I am sure you have your reasons I might have to sell my car soon to
> *


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

21 User(s) are reading this topic and :fool2: (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: ART LOKS, Lunas64, MANDOS69C/10, D.J. Midnite, Justin-Az, elphoenixquetzal, tserna, thepenguin013, dodgers_fan, BIGRICHSPIRIT, unity1963, Art Buck, chevycaprice89



dam perv tuesday :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:46 PM~20426138
> *calmate paisa i got one of u too say i wont  :biggrin:
> *


do it ........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 05:45 PM~20426132
> *well wash :biggrin:  that shit with some good soap playa
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah might need to scrub it with Ajax :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.mypraize.com/index.php?option=c...ef365ddc0bb6012


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:48 PM~20426155
> *sup ben :biggrin:
> *



whats up my *****, are you gonna come over to help me take the car to the shop?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 05:57 PM~20426217
> *what is this price you speak of??? :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 26 2011, 05:49 PM~20426163
> *Maybe you know cars ain't shit to me lol.....no now he's gonna want big bucks guey
> *



well you opened your mouth about the guerros with the big bucks!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 05:50 PM~20426169
> *:cheesy: I GOTS TO DO IT COMPA!
> *


are you gonna get something better?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 06:04 PM~20426283
> *well you opened your mouth about the guerros with the big bucks!!!!!!!
> *


Some guerros is broke though, I bet though could paint it satin blk, put mexican blanket interior and some red and white chavo pinstripes and sell it in scottsdale.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:07 PM~20426304
> *Some guerros is broke though, I bet though could paint it satin blk, put mexican blanket interior and some red and white chavo pinstripes and sell it in scottsdale.
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 06:05 PM~20426291
> *are you gonna get something better?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: TIME FOR SOME MORR TORTAS!!! :fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:00 PM~20426247
> *LOL, I want your window trim, bumpers, skirts, tail lights, vent cranks etc, Dont sell your ventura though as youll kick yourself later when pontiacs go up in price soon. On the real Im prolly going to sell mine also once I get it back as I want to buy a bomb.
> *


yea I know I will but its because I am trying to get a house and the first deal fell thru because of some stupid shit the finance lady got me and my lady all excited we already found a house and pretty much did everything to get it then the lady says oh you guys no dont actually qualify for the loan I was like WTF then why did you prequalify us and tell us what we can afford and to start looking for a house in the first place!!! so in order for us to get a house I might have to sell the car and other stuff and me and my lady have to figure out how to come up with more money if they ask for more because we are doing it thru a different lender now hopefully we dont have to



SORRY FIXED


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:21 PM~20426438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:26 PM~20426493
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn them braces might hurt, but Id smash it. :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20426482
> *yea I know I will but its because I am trying to get a house and the first deal fell thru because of some stupid shit the finance lady got me and my lady all excited we already found a house and pretty much did everything to get it then the lady says oh you guys no dont actually qualify for the loan I was like WTF then why did you prequalify us and tell us what we can afford and to start looking for a house in the first place!!! so in order for us to get a house I might have to sell the car and other stuff and me and my lady have to figure out how to come up with more money if they ask for more because we are doing it thru a different lender now hopefully we dont have to
> *


damn that sux........ GAUATAMALAN NOVELA :wow: 



NEXT I LIKE TO READ,,,,BUT IF IT AINT GOT A p#$#Y AND TITS,,,,,YOU GONNA MAKE PEOPLE MAD WITH ALL THIS WORDS,,, DAMN NOW YOU GOT ME DOIN IT  



















WAIT FOR IT................................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ANOTHER TORTA












WAIT FOR IT.......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:29 PM~20426529
> *Damn them braces might hurt, but Id smash it.  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SO CRAZY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NEED CHAVOS NUMBER


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20426482
> *yea I know I will but its because I am trying to get a house and the first deal fell thru because of some stupid shit the finance lady got me and my lady all excited we already found a house and pretty much did everything to get it then the lady says oh you guys no dont actually qualify for the loan I was like WTF then why did you prequalify us and tell us what we can afford and to start looking for a house in the first place!!! so in order for us to get a house I might have to sell the car and other stuff and me and my lady have to figure out how to come up with more money if they ask for more because we are doing it thru a different lender now hopefully we dont have to
> *


If you have to sell it please pout it on forum as Ill try to get it if possible, no clue where Id keep it though. I understand about the house frustration as I found a house last year for 35,000 in El Mirage (decent house built in like 2005) and even with a 30% dp I was denied financing.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:30 PM~20426532
> *damn that sux........ GAUATAMALAN NOVELA :wow:
> NEXT I LIKE TO READ,,,,BUT IF IT AINT GOT A p#$#Y AND TITS,,,,,YOU GONNA MAKE PEOPLE MAD WITH ALL THIS WORDS,,, DAMN NOW YOU GOT ME DOIN IT
> WAIT FOR IT................................
> ...


:uh: HER SHORTS SAY "GOT ASS?" AND APPARENTLY SHE HAS NO ASS!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:33 PM~20426567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: TAKE IT DOWN CARNAL!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

it has been fixed


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20426482
> *yea I know I will but its because I am trying to get a house and the first deal fell thru because of some stupid shit the finance lady got me and my lady all excited we already found a house and pretty much did everything to get it then the lady says oh you guys no dont actually qualify for the loan I was like WTF then why did you prequalify us and tell us what we can afford and to start looking for a house in the first place!!! so in order for us to get a house I might have to sell the car and other stuff and me and my lady have to figure out how to come up with more money if they ask for more because we are doing it thru a different lender now hopefully we dont have to
> SORRY FIXED
> 
> ...


You guys should try to get pre-approved for a FHA loan as those loans only require 3% ( 3 percent) down payment. Im planning to try to get a rural housing loan since the area I live qualifies as rural.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:33 PM~20426567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that chinese writing on her ass says eat me :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:35 PM~20426580
> *If you have to sell it please pout it on forum as Ill try to get it if possible, no clue where Id keep it though. I understand about the house frustration as I found a house last year for 35,000 in El Mirage (decent house built in like 2005) and even with a 30% dp I was denied financing.
> *


damn even with thirty percent down they are stupid


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 06:32 PM~20426559
> *ANOTHER TORTA
> WAIT FOR IT.......
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT THIS PIC OF RUDY (aka BROWN VELVET)  SHOULD I POST IT!?!?!?!?!?! :x: hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20426482
> *yea I know I will but its because I am trying to get a house and the first deal fell thru because of some stupid shit the finance lady got me and my lady all excited we already found a house and pretty much did everything to get it then the lady says oh you guys no dont actually qualify for the loan I was like WTF then why did you prequalify us and tell us what we can afford and to start looking for a house in the first place!!! so in order for us to get a house I might have to sell the car and other stuff and me and my lady have to figure out how to come up with more money if they ask for more because we are doing it thru a different lender now hopefully we dont have to
> SORRY FIXED
> 
> ...


ATTA BOYEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:41 PM~20426624
> *damn even with thirty percent down they are stupid
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it wasnt bad house either as not gutted or anything. I bet if I went there now its missing all its parts though. What area you guys looking to move to?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:43 PM~20426644
> *Yeah, it wasnt bad house either as not gutted or anything. I bet if I went there now its missing all its parts though. What area you guys looking to move to?
> *


HEY MILKWEED  

HOMIES REPLYIN WITH A TORTA DONT BE RUDE FOCKER :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:38 PM~20426607
> *You guys should try to get pre-approved for a FHA loan as those loans only require 3% ( 3 percent) down payment. Im planning to try to get a rural housing loan since the area I live qualifies as rural.
> *












yea we were getting a VA home loan and are still trying to but with a different lender if it comes to it we will try a FHA home loan but we will see what happens


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:38 PM~20426606
> *it has been fixed
> *


:biggrin: I GOT ONE FOR YOU HOMIE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) ART LOKS IS GONNA LIKE IT TOO!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)










ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=elphoenixquetzal,Apr 26 2011, 06:47 PM~20426677]









yea we were getting a VA home loan and are still trying to but with a different lender if it comes to it we will try a FHA home loan but we will see what happens
[/quote]
DAMN NOW THATS A PERFECT PIC FOR ALL UR GOIN THRU :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=MANDOS69C/10,Apr 26 2011, 06:47 PM~20426680]
:biggrin: I GOT ONE FOR YOU HOMIE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) ART LOKS IS GONNA LIKE IT TOO!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)










ENJOY!!!!!
[/quote]




AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:49 PM~20426700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT TIME FOR SOME CLEAN CHONIES :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:45 PM~20426664
> *HEY MILKWEED
> 
> HOMIES REPLYIN WITH A TORTA DONT BE RUDE FOCKER :angry:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:43 PM~20426644
> *Yeah, it wasnt bad house either as not gutted or anything. I bet if I went there now its missing all its parts though. What area you guys looking to move to?
> *


my lady wants to move a little north of where I am at now which is information I am not at liberty to disclose lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=elphoenixquetzal,Apr 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20426744]
my lady wants to move a little north of where I am at now which is information I am not at liberty to disclose lol









[/quote]OH CHET
:fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:51 PM~20426735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: SOMEONE HAS AN ASIAN FETISH!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:42 PM~20426628
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT THIS PIC OF RUDY (aka BROWN VELVET)  SHOULD I POST IT!?!?!?!?!?! :x: hno:
> *


DOOOOOO IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20426744
> *my lady wants to move a little north of where I am at now which is information I am not at liberty to disclose lol
> 
> 
> ...


Just dont move to far west, it sucks out here as must drive 15mins to nearest store.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:40 PM~20426617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I WOULD SPRAY BABY BATTER ALL OVER THIS ASS!!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:54 PM~20426759
> *:biggrin: SOMEONE HAS AN ASIAN FETISH!!!! :scrutinize:
> *


HES LADYBOY FROM THE WAIST DOWN :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:42 PM~20426628
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT THIS PIC OF RUDY (aka BROWN VELVET)  SHOULD I POST IT!?!?!?!?!?! :x: hno:
> *


the one from the car show?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 06:55 PM~20426770
> *DOOOOOO IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:run: :run: I DON'T KNOW!!!  THEY DID SAY "WHAT HAPPENS AT THE CASINO...STAYS AT THE CASINO!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:59 PM~20426835
> *:run: :run: I DON'T KNOW!!!  THEY DID SAY "WHAT HAPPENS AT THE CASINO...STAYS AT THE CASINO!!!" :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT SOME KOBES IN HERE DONT POST IT :cheesy: 


BUT IM DOWN FOR A GOOD LAFF !!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2011, 06:58 PM~20426816
> *the one from the car show?
> *


:yes: :h5: THE PIC I TOOK  NOT THE ONE LUNA TOOK :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:47 PM~20426680
> *:biggrin: I GOT ONE FOR YOU HOMIE! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) ART LOKS IS GONNA LIKE IT TOO!!! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:57 PM~20426812
> *HES LADYBOY FROM THE WAIST DOWN :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OK I AM LATERZ!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20426874
> *NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 06:04 PM~20426283
> *well you opened your mouth about the guerros with the big bucks!!!!!!!
> *


Lmao soy guero with lil bucks 
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20426874
> *NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


ILL DRINK TO THAT :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 07:01 PM~20426845
> *:cheesy:
> WE GOT SOME KOBES IN HERE DONT POST IT :cheesy:
> BUT IM DOWN FOR A GOOD LAFF !!!!!!
> *


:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 26 2011, 07:06 PM~20426902
> *OK I AM LATERZ!!!
> *


LATA PLAYA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HA HA I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I TOLD MY GIRL THAT,,,,,, SAME LOOK!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423851
> * FOR SALE!!! PM ME FOR INFO, PRICE AND MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: OK IM GONE TOO,,BUT ILL LEAVE YOU WITH THIS.................

















WAIT FOR IT...........................................















PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PlanJoe where the hoez at tonight?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 07:11 PM~20426948
> *:run: :run: :run:
> *


DOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 26 2011, 07:22 PM~20427075
> *DOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 06:02 PM~20426266
> *do it ........
> *


should iii


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 26 2011, 11:25 AM~20423423
> *I GUESS DA CHIHUAHUAS ARE A SYMBOL OF MEXICAN HERITAGE.
> *


:uh: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:33 AM~20423124
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IT ISNT COOL BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO. I KNOW OUR SHOW HAS BEER!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LATER AZ SIDE IM OUTEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

WHAT UP OG AZ SIDE.....ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE WHO INSTALLS MOONROOFS,OR SUNROOOFS IN THE AREA.......THANKS ALL INFO IS APPRECIATED.......480 226 4337


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425870
> *easter sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Big Ben don't be shy.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ side


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 05:10 PM~20425870
> *easter sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey who is that Guy coming up from behind you BEN ??? i think he wants something from you :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20426269
> *Yeah might need to scrub it with Ajax  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What s Up Justin AZ are you sniffing Ajax now dammm :wow: :wow: :wow: lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: ONE LAST PIC FOR TORTA TUESDAY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20427963
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Big Ben don't be shy.
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:21 PM~20426445
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:34 PM~20426577
> *NEED CHAVOS NUMBER
> *



(555) 555-5555


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Apr 26 2011, 07:08 PM~20426926
> *Lmao soy guero with lil bucks
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: yeah right mr money bags


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 07:14 PM~20427000
> *HA HA I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I TOLD MY GIRL THAT,,,,,, SAME LOOK!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 26 2011, 07:39 PM~20427175
> *should iii
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20427963
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Big Ben don't be shy.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: trust me i'm not!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

97TownCar, knightowl480, chevycaprice89


whats up homies?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 26 2011, 08:05 PM~20427435
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

fuck it goodnite!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 11:54 PM~20429479
> *97TownCar, knightowl480, chevycaprice89
> whats up homies?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@Apr 27 2011, 12:18 AM~20429561
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Garcias (T-bird roach)_ :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :inout:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 27 2011, 05:41 AM~20430038
> *Garcias (T-bird roach) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:46 PM~20426674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 06:57 PM~20426806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I KNOW WHY THEIR POPULATION IS EXPLODING! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Apr 26 2011, 07:42 PM~20427206
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2011, 07:48 PM~20427257
> *IT ISNT COOL BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO. I KNOW OUR SHOW HAS BEER!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:   lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DIDN'T THIS HAPPEN LAST YEAR?
FROM WAT I HEAR...THE CHANDLER SHOW HAS BEING DOING THEIR SHOW ON DA SAME DATE FOR YEARS. 

JUST FOUND OUT CHANDLER SHOW IS EVERY CINCO DE MAYO BUT DATE VERY BECAUSE OF WHEN THE 5TH DROPS. PLUS THE GENTE THAT SET THE DATE NEVER COME ON LAYITLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 26 2011, 06:26 PM~20426493
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


clean :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 27 2011, 05:41 AM~20430038
> *Garcias (T-bird roach) :biggrin:
> *


nice pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2011, 08:50 AM~20430914
> *nice pics!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




VINCENT ROCHA ONE OF OUR NEW PHOTOGRAPHER AND VIDEO HOMIES TOOK THEM! HE'S ALSO VISE PRESIDENT OF THE PHX CHAPTER! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

This weekend its going to be poppin! Cinco de mayo block party downtown saturday and sunday.. And saturday is cruise on central and sunday is the super indoor show then cruising down central by the wash! Lets get it popping!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 27 2011, 07:19 AM~20430384
> *DIDN'T THIS HAPPEN LAST YEAR?
> FROM WAT I HEAR...THE CHANDLER SHOW HAS BEING DOING THEIR SHOW ON DA SAME DATE FOR YEARS.
> 
> ...


but somebody from the association got to come on here right??

it aint a bad thing, just sayin when its just 1 show on a date,,,,, them benifet shows are that much nicer cause EVERYBODY can participate,and not have to go to just 1 show or try to rush to both :biggrin: 


all in all after that show just come on down to this one,,,,, cause i heard we have beer :biggrin: 










besides AZ SIDE ALWAYS COMES WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i c u C-money,,,,whats good witcha!!!!!!!!!


what up west coast lowlow!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20431439
> *but somebody from the association got to come on here right??
> 
> it aint a bad thing, just sayin when its just 1 show on a date,,,,, them benifet shows are that much nicer cause EVERYBODY can participate,and not have to go to just 1 show or try to rush to both :biggrin:
> ...


AGAIN I AGREE...
JUST A SUGGESTION ...
BUT WHY DONT BOTH PARTY'S CONTACT EACH OTHER NEXT YEAR.
THAT WAY EVERYONE CAN ENJOY EACH EVENT. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@Apr 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20431436
> *This weekend its going to be poppin! Cinco de mayo block party downtown saturday and sunday.. And saturday is cruise on central and sunday is the super indoor show then after everybody is cruising down south central by the wash!  Lets get it popping!
> *



lets get it poppin homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20431439
> *but somebody from the association got to come on here right??
> 
> it aint a bad thing, just sayin when its just 1 show on a date,,,,, them benifet shows are that much nicer cause EVERYBODY can participate,and not have to go to just 1 show or try to rush to both :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2011, 11:00 AM~20431794
> *
> *


what up big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOCIETY1980_@Apr 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20427833
> *WHAT UP OG AZ SIDE.....ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE WHO INSTALLS MOONROOFS,OR SUNROOOFS IN THE AREA.......THANKS ALL INFO IS APPRECIATED.......480 226 4337
> *


my homies dad joe fimbres ill give him your number


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

New Age Confucius 
This is definitely a NEW AGE Confucius !


Confucius says.....

Man who wants pretty nurse, must be patient.

Passionate kiss, like spider web, leads to undoing of fly.

Lady who goes camping must beware of evil intent.

Squirrel who runs up woman's leg will not find nuts.

Man who leaps off cliff jumps to conclusion.

Man who runs in front of car gets tired, man who runs behind car gets exhausted. 

Man who eats many prunes get good run for money.

War does not determine who is right, it determines who is left.

Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night.

It takes many nails to build a crib, but one screw to fill it.

Man who drives like hell is bound to get there.

Man who stands on toilet is high on pot.

Man who live in glass house should change clothes in basement.

Man who fish in other man's well often catch crabs.

Finally CONFUCIUS SAY. . .


"A lion will not cheat on his wife, but a Tiger Wood!"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 11:05 AM~20431829
> *what up big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up art loks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2011, 11:32 AM~20431975
> *what up art loks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


here at work bout to go to a meeting at my sons school


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 12:29 PM~20432319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2011, 12:45 PM~20432426
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2011, 12:45 PM~20432426
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 12:52 PM~20432481
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ILL BE BACK AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2011, 11:32 AM~20431975
> *what up art loks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 11:05 AM~20431829
> *what up big ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!
> *




:loco: !!!!!!!!! :loco: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2011, 10:57 AM~20431778
> *lets get it poppin homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: Knights Image Car Club will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 03:36 PM~20433428
> *:loco: !!!!!!!!! :loco: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU NOTICED HUH :cheesy: 

JUST A LIL BIT BRUDDA! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 27 2011, 10:57 AM~20431778
> *lets get it poppin homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS ON 134 N PEORIA :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 27 2011, 03:09 PM~20433283
> *what up guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU SMOKIN THAT STUFF AGAIN C MONEY?? :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 26 2011, 05:37 PM~20426067
> *:biggrin:
> thats ku homie.....  the white cutlass was back in the days huh... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: Same one .










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 03:51 PM~20433528
> *YOU NOTICED HUH :cheesy:
> 
> JUST A LIL BIT BRUDDA! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: What would life be , without us krazy people :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 26 2011, 05:23 PM~20425957
> *put classic car insurance and bipass emmissions.  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Need more Information please !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 04:03 PM~20433615
> *:thumbsup: What would life be , without us krazy people  :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TO QOUTE A FRIEND OF MINE IT WUD BE.......................



 :wow: BULLSHIT!!!!










WAIT FOR IT............................

















A SCREENSAVER WEASEL :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 04:11 PM~20433678
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Need more Information please !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433601
> *:thumbsup: Same one .
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LIKED THESE

MY NEFEW HAD ONE,,, IT WAS NICE TOO,, BUT NO T-TOPS LIKE URS BRO!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 04:15 PM~20433695
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: I know rite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 04:13 PM~20433686
> *TO QOUTE A FRIEND OF MINE IT WUD BE.......................
> :wow: BULLSHIT!!!!
> WAIT FOR IT............................
> ...




 That's some good work !!! I like dat ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 04:11 PM~20433678
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Need more Information please !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If you put classic car insurance on car you don't have to go through emissions. There's allot of classic car insurance companies but Hagerty and Grundy are probably the most well known. Links below.

http://www.grundy.com/

http://www.hagerty.com/


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 12:52 PM~20432481
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


tight :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89+Apr 27 2011, 12:46 PM~20432430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that regal is sick


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2011, 04:52 PM~20433958
> *:biggrin:
> that regal is sick
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2011, 04:41 PM~20433877
> *If you put classic car insurance on car you don't have to go through emissions. There's allot of classic car insurance companies but Hagerty and Grundy are probably the most well known. Links below.
> 
> http://www.grundy.com/
> ...



:biggrin: Thank you homie !!!!!!! I will check in to it .. :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 27 2011, 04:52 PM~20433958
> *:biggrin:
> that regal is sick
> *



 Lifestyle has some badass cars ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 04:13 PM~20433686
> *TO QOUTE A FRIEND OF MINE IT WUD BE.......................
> :wow: BULLSHIT!!!!
> WAIT FOR IT............................
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 05:17 PM~20434159
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:cheesy: 

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 27 2011, 05:34 PM~20434271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH CHET HOMIE JU GOTEE ANIMALES OR AS JUSTIN WUD SAY CRITTERS :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 05:40 PM~20434317
> *OH CHET HOMIE JU GOTEE ANIMALES OR AS JUSTIN WUD SAY CRITTERS :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 27 2011, 03:41 PM~20433877
> *If you put classic car insurance on car you don't have to go through emissions. There's allot of classic car insurance companies but Hagerty and Grundy are probably the most well known. Links below.
> 
> http://www.grundy.com/
> ...



I tell people this all the time. I own a third party MVD on 51st and Indian Scool rd, the place next to me sells Hagerty, I insured my 67 w Hagerty and never have to take it to emmissions.

67 and above needs emmisssions.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 06:21 PM~20434640
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS JUST SAD!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 27 2011, 06:45 PM~20434773
> *NOW THATS JUST SAD!!
> *


i know huh :wow: 


which one are you??????


oh ya the phoenix tragon!!!












tragon


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 06:51 PM~20434849
> *i know huh :wow:
> which one are you??????
> oh ya the phoenix tragon!!![
> ...











this one


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 27 2011, 06:58 PM~20434908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh chet!!!!!!! ku!!!

im outee got to go home an mix some music for a homie!!!!!


dammit :biggrin: clay find a spot!!!!!



later az side!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 06:59 PM~20434933
> *oh chet!!!!!!! ku!!!
> 
> im outee got to go home an mix some music for a homie!!!!!
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ME TO I AM OUTA HERE


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker. Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


WE'RE PROUD OF YOU HOMIE!


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 AM~20430360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sientate


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


my hat is off to you and the many men and women who fight for our freedom! Get back home safe Bro!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


Thank you for doing your thing out there. Stay safe...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 03:13 PM~20433686
> *TO QOUTE A FRIEND OF MINE IT WUD BE.......................
> :wow: BULLSHIT!!!!
> WAIT FOR IT............................
> ...


Well said Loks


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

a homie take care out there and thanks to all you guys


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *



You finally got a account with layitlow "nephew" after i told your dad about a year ago.Be safe out there and don"t drink to much, you know what happen the last time.Haha......................... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :fuq:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 03:54 PM~20433549
> *YOU SMOKIN THAT STUFF AGAIN C MONEY?? :biggrin:
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20435967
> *You finally got a account with layitlow "nephew" after i told your dad about a year ago.Be safe out there and don"t drink to much, you know what happen the last time.Haha......................... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :fuq:
> *



haha I dont member nothing after that first dance off! I member waking up with my hip all swollen and hurting haha. Yeah my pops is not very computer smart so he not active on here, or he just reads it lol. Shoot I wish I could have a beer out here, Tio. Seen a person with a diet Dr. Pepper and I thought it was a beer!!! and yeah I have had an account since Jan, just been sitting on the sidelines up until now.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 27 2011, 05:58 PM~20434457
> *I tell people this all the time. I own a third party MVD on 51st and Indian Scool rd, the place next to me sells Hagerty, I insured my 67 w Hagerty and never have to take it to emmissions.
> 
> 67 and above needs emmisssions.
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 08:55 PM~20436086
> *haha I dont member nothing after that first dance off! I member waking up with my hip all swollen and hurting haha. Yeah my pops is not very computer smart so he not active on here, or he just reads it lol. Shoot I wish I could have a beer out here, Tio. Seen a person with a diet Dr. Pepper and I thought it was a beer!!!
> *


Now you need to add your car club to the list and show your cars!


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 27 2011, 08:22 PM~20435756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    TTT


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 27 2011, 09:00 PM~20436127
> *Now you need to add your car club to the list and show your cars!
> *



I believe my dad has already added the C.C yeah Ill add the picks after the Plaque arrives. Should be in, in 2-3weeks


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 27 2011, 09:00 PM~20436127
> *Now you need to add your car club to the list and show your cars!
> *


 
I already checked and my pops already added the C.C as for the picks I'll have them send me some once the first plaque arrives and each one as they purchase them.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: Knightstalker, *Bird* , unity1963, unity 87 LS, beanerman


:wave: Can't wait for the show homie...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 27 2011, 09:44 PM~20436580
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: Knightstalker, Bird , unity1963, unity 87 LS, beanerman
> :wave: Can't wait for the show homie...
> *


Thanks homie,, Me too. Its lookin really good


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2011, 11:02 PM~20436772
> *Thanks homie,,  Me too.  Its lookin really good
> *


I actually dusted off my camera for this one :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone selling some 2wing knock offs?? snd me a price porfa


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


Thanks for your service homie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


THX U FOR HOLDING IT DWN OUT THERE BRO.....SLOW LANE FAM.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 28 2011, 06:00 AM~20438305
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


X2!!! :biggrin: WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 27 2011, 05:58 PM~20434457
> *I tell people this all the time. I own a third party MVD on 51st and Indian Scool rd, the place next to me sells Hagerty, I insured my 67 w Hagerty and never have to take it to emmissions.
> 
> 67 and above needs emmisssions.
> *


What's good al. So when you gonna bust out aladdin again bro? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 28 2011, 06:00 AM~20438305
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


Good morning az side good morning mike


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


Damn homie you got the tuffest job in the world. Thankyou for your services.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my tattoo shop will be in LAUGHLIN NV starting today tattooing at the River Run...hit me up for appointments!

come by and check it out. riders will definately get a hook up. hit me up for appointments. we are in the center isle closest to the stage! me and a friends shop are spliting the booth and you cant miss us.

Convention hours are 12 noon- 12midnight thursday-saturday 

INK'M UP TATTOO 
Kingman, AZ 86409
928-8974521 shop #

see you there!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GOODTIMES!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 28 2011, 07:27 AM~20438600
> *my tattoo shop will be in LAUGHLIN NV starting today tattooing at the River Run...hit me up for appointments!
> 
> come by and check it out. riders will definately get a hook up. hit me up for appointments. we are in the center isle closest to the stage! me and a friends shop are spliting the booth and you cant miss us.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 11:35 AM~20431985
> *here at work bout to go to a meeting at my sons school
> *


whats up art, how was your meeting bro?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 27 2011, 03:09 PM~20433283
> *what up guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



whats up curtis, are you guys showing this weekend?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 03:42 PM~20433463
> *:thumbsup: Knights Image Car Club will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*cruising down south central after the show on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 27 2011, 03:53 PM~20433541
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS ON 134 N PEORIA :happysad:
> *



thats the other car wash homie.... come on bro get with the program!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433601
> *:thumbsup: Same one .
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: remember my 77 cutlas?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *



much props to you for doing what you do!!!!!!! be safe homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 27 2011, 08:08 PM~20435682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro do you have any brown huevos cause art loks loves them!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 27 2011, 10:06 PM~20436810
> *I actually dusted off my camera for this one :wow: :biggrin:
> *


awwwwww shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:50 AM~20439469
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: remember my 77 cutlas?
> *


I DO! I DO! WHEN I MEET U YOU HAD IT. PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20435967
> *You finally got a account with layitlow "nephew" after i told your dad about a year ago.Be safe out there and don"t drink to much, you know what happen the last time.Haha......................... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :fuq:
> *


whats up homie!!!!!!
everybody givin the art loks salute! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:45 AM~20439432
> *whats up art, how was your meeting bro?
> *


man big ben,,, it was the best meeting ever,,,,,, :cheesy: 


the teachers bragged about him,,,, his p.o. bragged for him. i just sat back and looked :wow: at all of the............................... :biggrin: 












cuz they were all women!!!!! :wow: :wow: 

and i think i said thank you at some point,,, oh ya hello and goodbye,,,, them words to :0 


ya bro was good feeling,,, the last few months have been real postive for him and me....

man maybe that day we had lunch ur lil boy gave me suerte :thumbsup:



and the way his p.o. told them "and he has so much backing him up...his father is doing such a good job supporting him thru all of this"

FELT REAL GOOD HOMIE.....

AINT EASY BEIN THE MOM AND THE DAD BRO,,,, BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:49 AM~20439458
> *thats the other car wash homie.... come on bro get with the program!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh the NOOB WASH! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


what up homie,,, its good to see one of our guys on here and all the love and respect that everybody shows you guys!!!

and cool that you get to see all the tortas!!!! 



mad props to you and all the rest of the troops out there!!!!!!! :thumbsup:



somehow i feel the next torta tuesday is gonna be nice :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:52 AM~20439485
> *hey bro do you have any brown huevos cause art loks loves them!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 



hardee har har....you got jokes,,,,,








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:52 AM~20439485
> *hey bro do you have any brown huevos cause art loks loves them!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:52 AM~20439485
> *hey bro do you have any brown huevos cause art loks loves them!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Brown velvet hook Art Loks up with your brown huevos :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 10:48 AM~20439831
> *man big ben,,, it was the best meeting ever,,,,,, :cheesy:
> the teachers bragged about him,,,, his p.o. bragged for him. i just sat back and looked  :wow: at all of the............................... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@Apr 28 2011, 11:28 AM~20440040
> *Brown velvet hook Art Loks up with your brown huevos  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *














no furry raisnettes on my plate!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 28 2011, 10:24 AM~20439681
> *I DO! I DO! WHEN I MEET U YOU HAD IT. PICS? :biggrin:
> *


damn homie i wish i did!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 11:48 AM~20440163
> *damn homie i wish i did!!!
> *


didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 10:48 AM~20439831
> *man big ben,,, it was the best meeting ever,,,,,, :cheesy:
> the teachers bragged about him,,,, his p.o. bragged for him. i just sat back and looked  :wow: at all of the............................... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



well thats good te hear bro... you keep being the best mommy you know how!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Police
A police motorcycle cop stops a driver for running a red light. 

The driver is a real jerk, steps out of his car and strides toward the officer, demanding to know why he is being harassed by the Gestapo! So the officer calmly tells him of the red light violation. 

The motorist instantly goes on a tirade, questioning the officer's ancestry, sexual orientation, etc., in rather explicit terms. 

The tirade goes on without the officer saying anything. 

When the officer finishes writing the ticket he puts an "AH" in the lower right corner of the narrative portion of the ticket. He then hands it to the 'violator' for his signature. 

The guy signs the ticket angrily, and when presented with his copy points to the "AH" and demands to know what it stands for. 

The officer says, "That's so when we go to court, I'll remember that you're an asshole!" 

Two months later they're in court. The 'violator' has a bad driving record and he is in danger of losing his license, so he hired a lawyer to represent him. 

On the stand officer Butler testifies to seeing the man run the red light. 

Under cross examination the defense attorney asks; "Officer is this a reasonable facsimile of the ticket that you issued to my client?" 

Officer responds, "Yes, sir, that is the defendant's copy, his signature and mine, same number at the top." 

Lawyer: "Officer is there any particular marking or notation on this ticket you don't normally make?" 

"Yes, sir, in the lower right corner of the narrative there is an "AH," underlined." 

"What does the "AH" stand for, officer?" 

"Aggressive and hostile, Sir." 

"Aggressive and hostile?" 

"Yes, Sir.

"Officer, are you sure it doesn't stand for asshole?" 

"Well, Sir, you know your client better than I do."

How often can one get an attorney to convict his own client?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 11:12 AM~20439954
> *:angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> hardee har har....you got jokes,,,,,
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 11:23 AM~20440013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Apr 28 2011, 06:35 AM~20438417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:01 PM~20440250
> *Police
> A police motorcycle cop stops a driver for running a red light.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20440234
> *well thats good te hear bro... you keep being the best mommy you know how!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin ben :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:14 PM~20440338
> *fuckin ben :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 11:48 AM~20440163
> *damn homie i wish i did!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:28 PM~20440430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20440234
> *well thats good te hear bro... you keep being the best mommy you know how!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

meber this ben??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Arizona Cruisers Association meeting 2nite at hayden park @ 6pm on 4th avenue and tamrisk juz south of broadway. promoting unity in the community!

JUST GOT THIS TEXT .


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:35 PM~20440482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:36 PM~20440490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Whats up AZ ? :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this just in,,,,mcrib is back..............lololololol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

look real close its tata at the drive thru :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:45 AM~20439432
> *whats up art, how was your meeting bro?
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 27 2011, 04:58 PM~20434457
> *I tell people this all the time. I own a third party MVD on 51st and Indian Scool rd, the place next to me sells Hagerty, I insured my 67 w Hagerty and never have to take it to emmissions.
> 
> 67 and above needs emmisssions.
> *



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:55 PM~20440635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hell ya!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

im gettin me some of these for the super show!!!!!!!!!!! 
CEiMA3QtYWc&feature


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 01:12 PM~20440750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alexperezaip_@Apr 27 2011, 07:13 PM~20435076
> *Wasssappening Az side, Check it out torta tuesday's is the shit, for a deployed fucker.  Everything is filtered out here in the middle east, but not LayitLow haha. Come late this year you should see me at a few shows as I visit home again, until then you should see my pops rolling my truck. Keep doing your thing Az!
> *


Thank you for serving!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't be beatch! ﻿ Hahahahahahahahahahah !!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 28 2011, 01:02 PM~20440679
> *Arizona Cruisers Association meeting 2nite at hayden park  @ 6pm on 4th avenue and tamrisk juz south of broadway. promoting unity in the community!
> 
> JUST GOT THIS TEXT .
> *


beer me


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 03:35 PM~20441706
> *Don't be beatch! ﻿ Hahahahahahahahahahah !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :tears: :machinegun:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 02:34 PM~20441298
> *im gettin me some of these for the super show!!!!!!!!!!!
> CEiMA3QtYWc&feature
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :nono: :nono: :burn: :twak:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:28 PM~20440430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:41 PM~20440527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stupid but funny


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal, 97TownCar, money addiction, 3pumpedhouse, ART LOKS, tserna, AZs finest13, unity1963, DRAGON BALL-Z, JM0NEY

packed in this b!c$h


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 28 2011, 04:06 PM~20441900
> *beer me
> *


SORRY HOMIE. I DIDN'T SAY DAT ONE. THEY DID. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 04:12 PM~20441938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ OK THERE IS A FAMILY THAT RECENTLY LOST THERE SON IN AN ACCIDENT AND NEED HELP TO RAISE MONEY FOR FUNERAL FUNDS. THE CARWASH IS GONNA TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 30TH AT 8AM AT THE PIZZA HUT ON 67TH AVE AND BETHANY. PLEAZE COME HELP OUT THE FAMILY HIS NAME IS MICKEY TOVAR.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 02:07 PM~20441126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smell that shit?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20442074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 28 2011, 04:35 PM~20442097
> *WHATS GOOD AZ OK THERE IS A FAMILY THAT RECENTLY LOST THERE SON IN AN ACCIDENT AND NEED HELP TO RAISE MONEY FOR FUNERAL FUNDS.  THE CARWASH IS GONNA TAKE PLACE ON SATURDAY THE 30TH AT 8AM AT THE PIZZA HUT ON 67TH AVE AND BETHANY.  PLEAZE COME HELP OUT THE FAMILY HIS NAME IS MICKEY TOVAR.
> *


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:
these are the only things i dont like to see on here,,, heartbreaking


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 04:42 PM~20442147
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> these are the only things i dont like to see on here,,, heartbreaking
> *


YEAH IT SUCKS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+Apr 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20442074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












ALL OVER BOTH YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 12:28 PM~20440430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill do that shit on a lowrider bike!!!! :wow: :wow: lol jk, that shit was insane!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20442208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     

ur not my friend no more :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:46 AM~20439437
> *whats up curtis, are you guys showing this weekend?
> *


 :nosad: no rides not ready yet.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20442209
> *ill do that shit on a lowrider bike!!!!  :wow:  :wow: lol jk, that shit was insane!
> *


some of them drops were crazy... like woa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 28 2011, 04:57 PM~20442244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show off!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I LOVE THIS ONE THO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:47 AM~20439449
> *cruising down south central after the show on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yup ..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 28 2011, 05:03 PM~20442278
> *I LOVE THIS ONE THO
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one too :boink:





what about this one????????



















wait for it..........................


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 28 2011, 09:50 AM~20439469
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: remember my 77 cutlas?
> *




    Yes sirrrr ..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What you got on this!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








:worship: Almost Friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20442208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 28 2011, 05:15 PM~20442363
> *What you got on this!!!
> 
> 
> ...


oh chet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 28 2011, 05:15 PM~20442367
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :worship: Almost Friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


:werd:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 28 2011, 05:19 PM~20442399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 28 2011, 05:37 PM~20442518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need stickers also, nothing adds up to more horsepower than stickers.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 28 2011, 05:40 PM~20442547
> *You need stickers also, nothing adds up to more horsepower than stickers.
> *


ehhh ya but it weigs the car down too much :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> What you got on this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anybody know if build a bike is still open? I need some parts for my sons bike


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here you go Art Loks


----------



## LIL 71 (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 28 2011, 06:10 PM~20442781
> *Does anybody know if build a bike is still open? I need some parts for my sons bike
> *


yea it is still open on 43rd north of bethny home road


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 28 2011, 06:20 PM~20442841
> *here you go Art Loks
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha bad :cheesy: ass!!!
but i dont got center golds :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 28 2011, 05:37 PM~20442518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ooooooooo thats how your suppose to do it


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 06:23 PM~20442855
> *ha ha bad  :cheesy: ass!!!
> but i dont got center golds :wow:
> *


your asking for to much now lol


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 28 2011, 06:10 PM~20442781
> *Does anybody know if build a bike is still open? I need some parts for my sons bike
> *


damn!, I used to go there when i was a youngster, real cool peaple.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 06:23 PM~20442855
> *ha ha bad  :cheesy: ass!!!
> but i dont got center golds :wow:
> *


luna doesnt either and he didnt complain


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 28 2011, 06:31 PM~20442916
> *luna doesnt either and he didnt complain
> *


whoa :0 cowboy,,, i wasnt complainin :angry: 

i always wondered how it wud look on center golds :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

is this better


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20442958
> *is this better
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
ok ok a bra and an IDENTITY placa in the back,,, good buddy, ole pal, ole friend homie, potna, guy ,vato, dude. :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 28 2011, 06:29 PM~20442907
> *damn!, I used to go there when i was a youngster, real cool peaple.
> *


yessir need to get my boys' bikes done.  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 28 2011, 06:10 PM~20442781
> *Does anybody know if build a bike is still open? I need some parts for my sons bike
> *


Lets go over there Fer!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@Apr 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20443192
> *Lets go over there Fer!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lets go I need parts for my boys


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Apr 28 2011, 05:10 PM~20442781
> *Does anybody know if build a bike is still open? I need some parts for my sons bike
> *


Yes it is bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*READY FOR SUNDAY*


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 06:39 PM~20442977
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ok ok a bra and an IDENTITY placa in the back,,, good buddy, ole pal, ole friend homie, potna, guy ,vato, dude. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20444834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/plt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 28 2011, 09:55 PM~20444897
> *MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/plt.jpg[/IMG]
> *


MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/plt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 28 2011, 09:55 PM~20444897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Who's interested?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone know somebody selling an ls1 engine wih the ecm complete?? let me know please


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 02:34 PM~20441298
> *im gettin me some of these for the super show!!!!!!!!!!!
> CEiMA3QtYWc&feature
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20442208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn smiley, you painted your car????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 28 2011, 04:59 PM~20442261
> *:nosad: no rides not ready yet.
> *



soon que no?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 28 2011, 05:07 PM~20442310
> *       Yes sirrrr ..
> *



i miss that car !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2011, 09:16 PM~20444489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 29 2011, 01:22 AM~20445860
> *sup homies
> *


que onda cholo sin barrio?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 01:23 AM~20445866
> *que onda cholo sin barrio?
> *


nada q onda barrio sin cholos :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2011, 05:16 AM~20446178
> *GOOD MORNING AZ :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING TO YOU TO


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Its friday felt like a long ass week!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:28 AM~20445955
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Hi my name is David with DOG ENTERTAINMENT MINISTRIES. I would like to invite you guys on Sat. April 30th we are having a car show event from 1pm-6pm. Casa tv channel will be televising and also 1450 am radio will be airing live. This event will be held at La Hermosa Cosecha Church at 1127 W. Baseline rd. Phx Az. Let me know if you guys can make it email me or cal me at 480)532-1362 Thnx and God Bless!_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ side


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 01:20 AM~20445848
> *damn smiley, you painted your car?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah I had to step my game up that's a big ben red color right there but I keep it clean tho. :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

I THINK I JUST CAME IN MY PANTS :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


PRICE.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2011, 09:16 PM~20444489
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :run: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 29 2011, 07:45 AM~20446710
> *GOOD MORNING
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: OHHHHH YEEEEEAHHHHH!!!!! :h5: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 09:41 AM~20447376
> *:wow: :wow: OHHHHH YEEEEEAHHHHH!!!!! :h5: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


are those the new ones pm me price i need some for my zeniths :run:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WE NEED A BISH LIKE THIS AT THE BEER GARDEN THIS SUNDAY AT THE SHOW!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 09:52 AM~20447446
> * :biggrin: WE NEED A BISH LIKE THIS AT THE BEER GARDEN THIS SUNDAY AT THE SHOW!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


we need a couple cup holdesr like that :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 29 2011, 10:21 AM~20447574
> *we need a couple cup holdesr like that  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2011, 09:48 AM~20447423
> *are those the new ones pm me price i need some for my zeniths :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2011, 09:16 PM~20444489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: no **** for the kobe's in here :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20444834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sign here X :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=A mi gusto 97,Apr 28 2011, 09:55 PM~20444897]








[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


dam topp d-o dubble G,,,,,you finally got em huh!!!! well :wow: lets see the pics on ur ride :cheesy: you gonna be in town this weekend??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 29 2011, 01:26 AM~20445869
> *nada q onda barrio sin cholos :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:28 AM~20445955
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass chucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@Apr 29 2011, 09:00 AM~20447115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


youll get used to it :0


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 10:59 AM~20447769
> *:wow:
> dam topp d-o dubble G,,,,,you finally got em huh!!!! well :wow:  lets see the pics on ur ride :cheesy:  you gonna be in town this weekend??
> *



Got them a few days ago, Art. I'm off on Monday so I might be able to put them on the wheels then. Price? I really don't know. Here is the topic I started on the 5.20 13" tires. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587262


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 11:13 AM~20447837
> *Got them a few days ago, Art. I'm off on Monday so I might be able to put them on the wheels then.  Price? I really don't know.  Here is the topic I started on the 5.20 13" tires.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587262
> *


there gonna look dope!!!!!!!!!!!! and yeah i read all that thread,,,,now just got to wait for the review!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fast
4 men were sitting in a room together being interviewed for a new job. The interviewer told the men "I am going to ask you each one question".
Turning to the first man the interview asks "What is the fastest thing you can think of and why?"
The first man thinks for a moment and replies "A thought, because before you even realize it that thought is in your mind"
"Good" replied the interview. He turns to the second man and says, "Ok same question. What is the fastest thing you can think of and why?"
The second man thinks and says "A blink because one second your eyes opened then closed then open before you even realize it happened."
"Good". Turning to the third man, "Same question"
"Electricity", says the third man, "because where I live on a big farm we have a light wayyyyyyy out there on the barn. I flick a switch at the house and as soon as I switch it that light comes on."
"Ok", to the forth man, "Same question."
The fourth man thinks long and hard and finally says, "diarrhoea."
The interviewer looks oddly at him and asks "Diarrhoea?"
The man says "Yeah, diarrhoea is the fastest thing I know of."
"Why do you say that?"
"Well," the man replies, "last week I had diarrhoea, so I ran to the bathroom, and before I could think, blink or turn on the light, I shit my pants"


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 11:13 AM~20447837
> *Got them a few days ago, Art. I'm off on Monday so I might be able to put them on the wheels then.  Price? I really don't know.  Here is the topic I started on the 5.20 13" tires.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587262
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 11:28 AM~20447926
> *there gonna look dope!!!!!!!!!!!! and yeah i read all that thread,,,,now just got to wait for the review!!!
> *


dude you forgot to adress him as SIR!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 29 2011, 11:46 AM~20448024
> *dude you forgot to adress him as SIR!!
> *


 :0 



























j/k homie you do what you want :cheesy: 




you goin to the cruise manana????

dam seems like gonna be a low low weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20448069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,,,, my cuzin had one just like that but deeps on it,,, but the gold just aint me.. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Apr. 30 RESCHEDULED FROM APR. 9 - Cruise On Central Download Flyer 

Event Info:
Event Host: Az Rod and Classic/Nancy Perry Productions
Event Location: Park Central Mall, 3121 N. 3rd. Ave., Phoenix (Get Map) (Hotel Finder)
Event Contact: Nancy Information Hotline 602-843-3545
Event Hours: 1p.m. to 9 p.m.
Please  follow  all  rules  and  No  Alcohol  allowed


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 12:49 PM~20448399
> *Apr. 30 RESCHEDULED FROM APR. 9 - Cruise On Central Download Flyer
> 
> Event Info:
> ...


   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

how come were not on this flyER,,,hot rods,MUSCLE CARS,, blah blah blah!!!!! those are ok if your in a hurry to hurry up and stop! :0 

"low :biggrin: and :biggrin: slow :biggrin: so :biggrin: everybody :biggrin: sees :biggrin: you!" 


:angry: we make up a big part of the custom  car scene!!!!! 

just like Frank showed them news people!!!!

THE LOWRIDER SCENE IS DA SHIZNIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

brb goin to get lunch :sprint:
keep an eye :wow: out for unfriendlys


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 01:21 AM~20445851
> *soon que no?
> *


 :dunno: mine still aint gonna be out for awhile but angels 63 and jesse's 66 should be out soon :x: :x: :x:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 01:19 PM~20448592
> *brb goin to get lunch :sprint:
> keep an eye :wow: out for unfriendlys
> *


wuz perro listo for a cruze :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 29 2011, 02:02 PM~20448803
> *wuz perro listo for a cruze  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


u know this....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 01:19 PM~20448592
> *brb goin to get lunch :sprint:
> keep an eye :wow: out for unfriendlys
> *


wuz up perro listo para tirar un roll


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 01:21 AM~20445856
> *i miss that car !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: If the insurance thing is true , my cutlass will be out there in about
 three weeks ????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 29 2011, 02:08 PM~20448836
> *:biggrin:  If the insurance thing is true , my cutlass will be out there in about
> three weeks ????
> *


ya man!!!!!!

i got a buddy that called hagerty(he has them already) and told them his 67 was damaged by the hail storm,but he calld them like a month ago, he sent in pics with circles all on the car like a bodyshop did it,,,, and they thanked him for the detailed pic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

and sent him a check for 6 g's!!!!!

and he has a garage :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

but hes gonna repaint the car anyways with the money,,, when it was already cherry!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 05:23 PM~20442424
> *:werd:
> *




:werd: I know rite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loco: 






:twak: So you think your theeeeeeeeeeeeeee only one .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 02:12 PM~20448849
> *ya man!!!!!!
> 
> i got a buddy that called hagerty(he has them already) and told them his 67 was damaged by the hail storm,but he calld them like a month ago, he sent in pics with circles all on the car like a bodyshop did it,,,, and they thanked him for the detailed pic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...



:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats Kool ......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 29 2011, 02:15 PM~20448868
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thats Kool ......
> *


ya bro so good luck!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 02:16 PM~20448870
> *ya bro so good luck!!!!!
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

What's good Curtis?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 29 2011, 01:26 AM~20445869
> *nada q onda barrio sin cholos :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:28 AM~20445955
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn, i see my spare tire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk looks bad ass homies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 29 2011, 01:46 PM~20448739
> *:dunno: mine still aint gonna be out for awhile but angels 63 and jesse's 66 should be out soon  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



thats ku homie!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@Apr 29 2011, 02:08 PM~20448836
> *:biggrin:  If the insurance thing is true , my cutlass will be out there in about
> three weeks ????
> *


its true!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 13 2011, 03:23 AM~19583778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2011, 03:44 PM~20449375
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh yeah puto!!! you cant give a mothafukka some props on hooking you up with the shinny new blue candy spoke 13's you got today??????????????!!!!!!!!!










:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 25 2011, 06:27 PM~20418176]size=14]THE BIGGEST SHOW & SHINE CINCO DE MAYO PARTY GOING DOWN IN THE VALLEY [/size]









[/quote]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 03:47 PM~20449400
> *oh yeah puto!!!  you cant give a mothafukka some props on hooking you up with the shinny new blue candy spoke 13's you got today??????????????!!!!!!!!!
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


gotta love the salute..... it just has so much meaning :cheesy: 




hey ben :fuq: (no ****)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 03:47 PM~20449400
> *oh yeah puto!!!  you cant give a mothafukka some props on hooking you up with the shinny new blue candy spoke 13's you got today??????????????!!!!!!!!!
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


:0 :0 :0 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20449428
> *:0 :0 :0 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!?!? :biggrin:
> *


dont you mean..............



pics or :fuq: :cheesy: 


so much meaning i tell you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR A STATION BREAK......











'


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20449426
> *gotta love the salute..... it just has so much meaning :cheesy:
> hey ben :fuq: (no ****)
> *


:fuq: 'SUP CHAINSAW! :fuq:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:51 PM~20449438
> *dont you mean..............
> pics or :fuq: :cheesy:
> so much meaning i tell you!!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 29 2011, 03:52 PM~20449443
> *NOW FOR A STATION BREAK......
> 
> 
> ...


  FIXED!!!  :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 03:52 PM~20449450
> *:fuq: 'SUP CHAINSAW! :fuq:
> *


cold chilling ,,,,this morning i heard whispering in my ear ,,,,,,"art loks ,,,,art loks"

as they day went on it just keeps getting louder andlouder

and i couldint figure it out,,,, and then i got a phone call,,,,, :cheesy: 


it was the beer in my fridge,,, it said art loks you better get ur ass home soon or......









wait for it..............












:fuq:



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 03:57 PM~20449481
> *  FIXED!!!  :naughty:
> *











:cheesy: damn thats daisy marie :boink:
what you know about! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:58 PM~20449489
> *cold chilling ,,,,this morning i heard whispering in my ear ,,,,,,"art loks ,,,,art loks"
> 
> as they day went on it just keeps getting louder andlouder
> ...


:biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:59 PM~20449496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: ALL I KNOW IS THAT I WANT TO USE HER ASS FOR SKEET SKEET SKEET PRACTICE!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20449426
> *gotta love the salute..... it just has so much meaning :cheesy:
> hey ben :fuq: (no ****)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20449428
> *:0 :0 :0 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!?!? :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 03:57 PM~20449481
> *  FIXED!!!  :naughty:
> *


thats better


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

, Lunas64, 602 Monte, SPIRITRUNNER74, ART LOKS


whats up homies????


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


too small :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 03:57 PM~20449481
> *  FIXED!!!  :naughty:
> *


LOL!
I LOVE IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 28 2011, 10:20 PM~20445123
> *FIXED!
> *


thanks, don't know what happen


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 10:54 AM~20447743
> *sign here X :biggrin:
> *


Free chorisquiada for Art Loks!!!!!! :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i bet this car goes real fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:28 PM~20449714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN THATS FUCKED UP! THAT DUDE PUSHED OFF THE CHICK!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20449553
> *, Lunas64, 602 Monte, SPIRITRUNNER74, ART LOKS
> whats up homies????
> *


just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...

said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!

is there anything going on next weekend here in town??? HECTOR POST DAT CHET HOMIE :biggrin: 


IF NOT MAYBE A ROAD TRIP.... BE NICE ,CAUSE NEXT WEEK ITS SUPPOSED TO EITHER GET HOT OR GONNA SNOW :0 

OH YA AND THEY HAVE A BEER GARDEN


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:47 PM~20445288
> *Who's interested?
> 
> 
> ...


NOT IN 13S :angry: 14S :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


you should go!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 29 2011, 04:26 PM~20449704
> *Free chorisquiada for Art Loks!!!!!!  :0
> *


OH SNAP!!!!! AND IN THIS CORNER............................ :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:30 PM~20449722
> *i bet this car goes real fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH CHET TWICE PIPES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:32 PM~20449734
> *you should go!!!!
> *


JUST GOT TO LOAD UP THE BANGER :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 29 2011, 04:32 PM~20449733
> *NOT IN 13S :angry: 14S :biggrin:
> *



Hey, hey, hey, don't kill the messenger. :biggrin: 
The 14" tire should be here next week.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


ON IT!!!!
NO ****!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Apr 29 2011, 04:02 PM~20449523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: BEST MOVIE EVER!!!! :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:04 PM~20449533
> *:dunno:
> *


:uh: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20449548
> *thats better
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 PM~20449677
> *thanks, don't know what happen
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 05:15 PM~20449978
> *:worship: BEST MOVIE EVER!!!! :worship:
> *


EVERYTIME I GOT BACK TO CALI IM AFRAID TO STOP IN DELANO :wow: 



HA HA ALLAH IS BLUSHING........ :0 




AND I DONT THINK TELLING A CAMARADA THAT YOUR GONA GIVE HIM SKINA IN THE SHOWERS IS A GOOD MOVE :nono:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


Don't u guys have show at kileys¡


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> quote=BigMandoAZ,Apr 25 2011, 06:27 PM~20418176]size=14]THE BIGGEST SHOW & SHINE CINCO DE MAYO PARTY GOING DOWN IN THE VALLEY [/size]


[/quote]
IN THE EASTVALLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 03:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


WELL MY FRIEND, NOT SURE IF YOU REMEMBER, BUT WE, IDENTITY CC HAVE A SHOW NEXT WEEKEND FOR CINCO DE MAYO AT KILEYS!! U TALK ABOUT PEOPLE STEPPIN ON SHOWS AND HERE IT IS AGAIN! 


WAIT FOR IT






WAIT FOR IT





WAIT FOR IT






:uh: CALL ME!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@Apr 29 2011, 05:26 PM~20450306
> *Don't u guys have show at kileys¡
> *


YES WE DO, THANKS BRO FOR THE REMINDER!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:27 PM~20449711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love some booty!!!

I couldnt figure out the code on Layitlow so I just posted it as a hyperlink haha

booty


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 29 2011, 07:50 PM~20450899
> *:420: :420: :420:
> *


K onda mando


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: Knightstalker, knightowl480, unity1963, El Azteca 85 Buick, alexperezaip

Qvo homies? Just got into AZ.. :420:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Can't wait it will be good time at cinco de mayo


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Apr 29 2011, 05:25 PM~20449696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Apr 29 2011, 11:47 PM~20452547
> *K onda mando
> *


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS TIRANDO BARRA!  Y TU QUE HACES? LISTO PARA EL SHOW? :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 29 2011, 11:50 PM~20452552
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: Knightstalker, knightowl480, unity1963, El Azteca 85 Buick, alexperezaip
> 
> Qvo homies? Just got into AZ.. :420:
> *


:wave: WELCOME BACK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

How's the Az siders every body for manana and el domingo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 30 2011, 12:57 AM~20452581
> *:wave: WELCOME BACK HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


Seems like I've spent every weekend this month in az :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

move in time! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2011, 10:50 PM~20452233
> *WELL MY FRIEND, NOT SURE IF YOU REMEMBER, BUT WE, IDENTITY CC HAVE A SHOW NEXT WEEKEND FOR CINCO DE MAYO AT KILEYS!! U TALK ABOUT PEOPLE STEPPIN ON SHOWS AND HERE IT IS AGAIN!
> WAIT FOR IT
> WAIT FOR IT
> ...


 :0 DAAAAAMMMM, I think somebody just got a fine. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 30 2011, 12:34 AM~20452696
> *Seems like I've spent every weekend this month in az :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 30 2011, 07:35 AM~20453351
> *:0 DAAAAAMMMM, I think somebody just got a fine. :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TODAY!!!!!!!!
MESA AZ!!!!!!
CAR SHOW!!!!!!!
BOARDWAY & ROBSON
@ GORDOS AUDIO 2PM- ?
HOP!!!!
TROPHYS!!!!!!_


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

what up mando u going to the show tomorrow


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 30 2011, 12:52 PM~20454581
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup homie.. Hows the Rivi comming?? Gonna be ready for May??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2011, 10:50 PM~20452233
> *WELL MY FRIEND, NOT SURE IF YOU REMEMBER, BUT WE, IDENTITY CC HAVE A SHOW NEXT WEEKEND FOR CINCO DE MAYO AT KILEYS!! U TALK ABOUT PEOPLE STEPPIN ON SHOWS AND HERE IT IS AGAIN!
> WAIT FOR IT
> WAIT FOR IT
> ...


Well boss it seems like nobody got mist. I told u I'm gonna go bust my ass at kileys. I guess. I dropped. Dat ball on this one. I wanted Hector to post up our Chet guess its all me. Like weasel said fire him.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


R U FUCKING SERIOUS ART!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 30 2011, 07:35 AM~20453351
> *:0 DAAAAAMMMM, I think somebody just got a fine. :biggrin:
> *


More than a fine!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2011, 06:47 PM~20455980
> *Well boss it seems like nobody got mist. I told u I'm gonna go bust my ass at kileys. I guess. I dropped. Dat ball on this one. I wanted Hector to post up our Chet guess its all me. Like weasel said fire him.
> *


Sorry homie. Its not time to post those shows....
You fuck up not me....... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 30 2011, 01:33 PM~20454727
> *what up mando u going to the show tomorrow
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


ARTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT no you didn't just ask if anything was going on next weekend????? OH GOOD LORD HELP THIS MAN. better be working some over time cuz this one is GOING TO COST YOU !!! :twak:   :buttkick: :scrutinize: :rant:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 30 2011, 07:04 PM~20456322
> *Sorry homie. Its not time to post those shows....
> You fuck up not me....... :uh: :biggrin:
> *


Hey Bro, when you fuck up, nobody calls it like that!!! You may get called out, but nobody says you FUCKED UP!!! You all need to stop this shit!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20456299
> *More than a fine!
> *






the song says it all :twak: :twak:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2011, 10:30 PM~20457281
> *Hey Bro, when you fuck up, nobody calls it like that!!! You may get called out, but nobody says you FUCKED UP!!! You all need to stop this shit!!!
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2011, 10:30 PM~20457281
> *Hey Bro, when you fuck up, nobody calls it like that!!! You may get called out, but nobody says you FUCKED UP!!! You all</span> need to stop this shit!!!
> *



Honestly homie....
Nobody fuck up......
He was just helping out the homie's down south.....
And we're <span style=\'color:red\'>ALL just bullshitting like always. :werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 30 2011, 01:33 PM~20454727
> *what up mando u going to the show tomorrow
> *


 YA SABES QUE SI HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 30 2011, 11:06 PM~20457570
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Yes sirrrrrr!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 30 2011, 11:06 PM~20457570
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


WHAT UP :ninja: !!!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 30 2011, 10:08 PM~20457595
> *WHAT UP  :ninja:  !!!
> *




nada....just here at the hospital trying to recover......they did the skin graph....everything came out good...now i just gotta recover so i can walk again......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2011, 10:30 PM~20457281
> *Hey Bro, when you fuck up, nobody calls it like that!!! You may get called out, but nobody says you FUCKED UP!!! You all need to stop this shit!!!
> *





:rofl: :rofl: You Tell Him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@Apr 30 2011, 11:42 PM~20457726
> *nada....just here at the hospital trying to recover......they did the skin graph....everything came out good...now i just gotta recover so i can walk again......
> *


This is some good news homie glad to hear


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2011, 06:47 PM~20455980
> *Well boss it seems like nobody got mist. I told u I'm gonna go bust my ass at kileys. I guess. I dropped. Dat ball on this one. I wanted Hector to post up our Chet guess its all me. Like weasel said fire him.
> *




:thumbsup: :rofl: :thumbsup: :rofl: :thumbsup: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :loco: hno: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Real funny Weasel..... :biggrin:

I just want everyone to know......
I post up flyers because i like to help other car clubs get their shows out there....
I do it to show support....
To show that we don't just care about our club.....
But that we care about everyone.
I know if i saw that someone posted up one of our flyers.......
I would be honored. It would make my day.
Our thing is not to just promote and support ourselve but to support everyone....
Thats why we TRY to make every show....
even if there's 2 or 3 shows in one day.
We split up the club up.
I was never HIRED to do this!!!!!!!
I do this because it makes me feel good to HELP.
No one can fire me LOL!!!!!!
And i know their just joking.......
But i thought i would just clear the air....... 
Iam out....

GN Familia


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 30 2011, 06:47 PM~20455980
> *Well boss it seems like nobody got mist. I told u I'm gonna go bust my ass at kileys. I guess. I dropped. Dat ball on this one. I wanted Hector to post up our Chet guess its all me. Like weasel said fire him.
> *


LA NUEVA 555.jpg, file size(2776.834KB) is greater than 2500KB.
on the cruise 2 nite


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Identity in the house que no familia had fun on central like back in the day but we on the gavacho side 2nite but still had fun


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@May 1 2011, 12:36 AM~20457912
> *LA NUEVA 555.jpg, file size(2776.834KB) is greater than 2500KB.
> on the cruise 2 nite
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 1 2011, 12:39 AM~20457917
> *Identity in the house que no familia had fun on central like back in the day but we on the gavacho side 2nite  but still had fun
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 1 2011, 12:40 AM~20457921
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/2LA NUEVA cruise.jpg[/IMG]
on central last nite


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :uh:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :sprint:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's up AZ Side. I know today is a busy day with the big show but I just wanted to let everyone know the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is Live and ready for your viewing pleasure. Please take a few minutes to check it out and show some love....
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM








I've also had a lot of people ask how to get printed copies of the Magazine. Print costs are outrageous but I'm working on a deal to make this possible on a "print on demand" basis. I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 1 2011, 12:03 AM~20457789
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  You Tell Him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: fuck it


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@Apr 30 2011, 01:33 PM~20454727
> *what up mando u going to the show tomorrow
> *


hoo whats some :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

much props for all the lowrider representing down central :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: evryone was geting down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 1 2011, 08:25 AM~20458609
> *What's up AZ Side. I know today is a busy day with the big show but I just wanted to let everyone know the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is Live and ready for your viewing pleasure. Please take a few minutes to check it out and show some love....
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG DAY HOMIES!!!!!
BIG SHOW!!!!!!!!
BIG CRUISE!!!!!!!
CENTRAL!!!!!!!!!![/i] :biggrin:












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@May 1 2011, 08:34 AM~20458649
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck it
> *






:machinegun: Thats !!!!!! Whats !!!!!!! Up !!!!!!!!!! :twak: 





















:rofl: :loco: :rofl: :loco: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2011, 12:27 AM~20457894
> *Real funny Weasel.....  :biggrin:
> 
> I just want everyone to know......
> ...









:loco: Days of our lives !!! :loco: STARING : { Hector !!! } hno:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..</span>

COME JOIN <span style=\'color:red\'>PHOENIX "ROLLERZ ONLY" @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!

















:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 29 2011, 04:25 PM~20449696
> *
> 
> 
> ...









:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 1 2011, 11:08 AM~20459416
> *THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..</span>
> 
> COME JOIN <span style=\'color:red\'>PHOENIX "ROLLERZ ONLY" @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hell !!! Yea !!! :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 1 2011, 11:03 AM~20459378
> *:biggrin:
> *





:h5: What up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: Knight " 64 " :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: What do you all homies , think of " KERR west plating , Inc "
I have a few plaques that need gold plating ..  










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










And dont say papago plating  They SUCK !!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 1 2011, 11:46 AM~20459639
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: Will the car clubs be able to fly there colors ??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 1 2011, 11:06 AM~20459403
> *:loco: Days of our lives !!! :loco:    STARING  :  { Hector !!! }    hno:
> *


GROW UP HOMIE.......
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 1 2011, 12:01 PM~20459716
> *:biggrin: What do you all homies , think of " KERR west plating , Inc "
> I have a few plaques that need gold plating ..
> 
> ...


Kerr...............nice work............little up there on price. but you get what you pay for


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Apr 30 2011, 09:02 PM~20456614
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2011, 12:09 PM~20459757
> *GROW UP HOMIE.......
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Who the fuck are you , to say that to me ..... :fuq: " your funny hector "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 1 2011, 12:10 PM~20459763
> *Kerr...............nice work............little up there on price. but you get what you pay for
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2011, 12:27 AM~20457894
> *Real funny Weasel.....  :biggrin:
> 
> I just want everyone to know......
> ...




Leave me out of this BULLSHIT , it seems you cant take a joke ... :drama:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 1 2011, 11:19 AM~20459499
> *:h5:  What  up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :h5:  Knight " 64 "  :wave:
> *



whatz up :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2011, 12:27 AM~20457894
> *Real funny Weasel.....  :biggrin:
> 
> I just want everyone to know......
> ...




Ok hector your hired as of today pm 1:04.12


















now your FIRED as of pm 104.45













just kiddin 




you do a good job 





blood in blood out 





4 - life




dont make me call puppet or lil puppet





:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The1and0nly_@May 1 2011, 01:04 PM~20459992
> *What it do az
> *



hows the monte


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 1 2011, 12:19 PM~20459804
> *Leave me out of this BULLSHIT , it seems you cant take a joke ... :drama:
> *


THAN DONT GET ALL IN DA COOL AID IF U DONT KNOW WAT FLAVOR IT IS.....






 





































































AHHH!!!!!
HAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
GOT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
I CAN TAKE A JOKE LOL!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 1 2011, 01:19 PM~20460053
> *Ok hector your hired as of today  pm 1:04.12
> now your FIRED as of pm 104.45
> just kiddin
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I GOT YOU MY IDENTITY FAMILY AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS I TRY TO KEEP UP AND POST ALL THE FLYERS WHEN I CAN :biggrin: *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

I WILL BE POSTING PICS FROM TODAY'S CAR SHOW SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 1 2011, 07:17 PM~20461716
> *I GOT YOU MY IDENTITY FAMILY AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS I TRY TO KEEP UP AND POST ALL THE FLYERS WHEN I CAN  :biggrin:
> *


TEAM WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND LETS NOT FORGET.....
ITS A BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE.....[/i]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 1 2011, 07:18 PM~20461726
> *I WILL BE POSTING PICS FROM TODAY'S CAR SHOW SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

a few pics from today


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

CLUB UNITY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 1 2011, 08:01 PM~20462038
> *a few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

quote=childsplay69,Apr 29 2011, 02:28 AM~20445955]
Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....









[/quote]

i heard the owners bringing this to phx lrm in two weeks.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Osama Bin Laden is Dead.. Finally..
Should make today a holiday


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 1 2011, 07:01 PM~20462038
> *a few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@May 1 2011, 07:35 AM~20458652
> *hoo whats some :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rick do u mean who wants some :roflmao: :roflmao: if so bring it :0 :0


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2011, 07:42 PM~20461878
> *AND LETS NOT FORGET.....
> ITS A BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE.....[/i]
> *


Got to have the flyer to post it I didn't have that flyer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 1 2011, 09:02 PM~20462827
> *Osama Bin Laden is Dead.. Finally..
> Should make today a holiday
> *


Yes sirrrrr!!!!!! ITS TRUEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
GO TO CNN NOW.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 1 2011, 09:28 PM~20463147
> *Got to have the flyer to post it I didn't have that flyer
> *


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2011, 08:33 PM~20463200
> *Yes sirrrrr!!!!!! ITS TRUEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> GO TO CNN NOW.
> *




PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 30 2011, 12:34 AM~20452696
> *Seems like I've spent every weekend this month in az :biggrin:
> *



thats ku homie... its real good seening you and your lady kickin it out here!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 1 2011, 07:18 PM~20461726
> *I WILL BE POSTING PICS FROM TODAY'S CAR SHOW SOON  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 1 2011, 08:01 PM~20462038
> *a few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 1 2011, 08:09 PM~20462116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UNITY BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MAN THE SHOW WAS GOOD BUT THE CRUISING AND KICKIN IT WITH THE HOMIES ON THE SOUTH SIDE TO ME WAS WAY BETTER!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT PLACED AT THE SHOW... IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!! I WANT TO GIVE ATHE UNITY MEMBERS AN EXTRA BIG CONGRATS FOR PLACING!!!!!

I'M PROUD TO BE A UNITY MEMBER!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations to all the Clubs and all the Winners. Central was packed last night. Car Wash packed, Old Smitty's parking lot packed, Long Wongs packed and Unity and Identity took over a business parking lot next to the carwash.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 05:33 AM~20464814
> *Congratulations to all the Clubs and all the Winners. Central was packed last night. Car Wash packed, Old Smitty's parking lot packed, Long Wongs packed and Unity and Identity took over a business parking lot next to the carwash.
> *


it was cool as hell huh!!!!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

damn there was some fine ass tortas yesterday any pics :boink:


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

a "FEW" pics from yesterday ....


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 05:33 AM~20464814
> *Congratulations to all the Clubs and all the Winners. Central was packed last night. Car Wash packed, Old Smitty's parking lot packed, Long Wongs packed and Unity and Identity took over a business parking lot next to the carwash.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 09:10 AM~20465907
> *
> *


what up BIG BEN :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  CENTRAL WAS FUCKIN POPPIN LAST NIGHT!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 10:23 AM~20466423
> *:biggrin:  CENTRAL WAS FUCKIN POPPIN LAST NIGHT!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , EsePuppet, thepenguin013, Ben'sCustomWheels, HOE81, JAVIERS CUSTOMS

:wave: 'SUP!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 10:25 AM~20466439
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , EsePuppet, thepenguin013, Ben'sCustomWheels, HOE81, JAVIERS CUSTOMS
> 
> :wave: 'SUP!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 2 2011, 10:24 AM~20466437
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT '63 RAG!?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 2 2011, 10:22 AM~20466411
> *what up BIG BEN  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP CURTIS!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 10:26 AM~20466453
> *:cheesy: QUE ROLLO VIEJON! WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT '63 RAG!?
> *


had it in the garage ese it was a good day to bring it out yesterday :biggrin: sup big ben


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 2 2011, 10:31 AM~20466496
> *had it in the garage ese it was a good day to bring it out yesterday :biggrin: sup big ben
> *


:0 :0 :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 2 2011, 10:22 AM~20466411
> *what up BIG BEN  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 10:23 AM~20466423
> *:biggrin:  CENTRAL WAS FUCKIN POPPIN LAST NIGHT!!!  :thumbsup: :h5:
> *



fuck yeah it was!!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 2 2011, 10:31 AM~20466496
> *had it in the garage ese it was a good day to bring it out yesterday :biggrin: sup big ben
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up roger??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IN THE EASTVALLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
:biggrin: thanks joe!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 29 2011, 10:50 PM~20452233
> *WELL MY FRIEND, NOT SURE IF YOU REMEMBER, BUT WE, IDENTITY CC HAVE A SHOW NEXT WEEKEND FOR CINCO DE MAYO AT KILEYS!! U TALK ABOUT PEOPLE STEPPIN ON SHOWS AND HERE IT IS AGAIN!
> WAIT FOR IT
> WAIT FOR IT
> ...


uh oh :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good show yesterday. Hangin out at the Wash brought back memories when we used to kick it there back in 1984!! Ya i used to roll out there with some of yor moms and dads!! Great times Still Thanks Big Ben/Lil Puppet for the beers!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 30 2011, 07:35 AM~20453351
> *:0 DAAAAAMMMM, I think somebody just got a fine. :biggrin:
> *


now i got to be real careful now :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 2 2011, 11:35 AM~20467038
> *Good show yesterday. Hangin out at the Wash brought back memories when we used to kick it there back in 1984!! Ya i used to roll out there with some of yor moms and dads!! Great times Still Thanks Big Ben/Lil Puppet for the beers!
> *


yup... 1984??????? wtf.....lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 09:11 AM~20465913
> *it was cool as hell huh!!!!
> *


Yes it was, good times for sure. You planning the samething for LRM show?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Pic's of the Pit Bull Car Show tooken over the weekend!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 11:35 AM~20467040
> *now i got to be real careful now :wow:
> *


yes sir now that you got your covers!!! lmao!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 11:36 AM~20467055
> *Yes it was, good times for sure. You planning the samething for LRM show?
> *


hell yes... but this time were gonna put up a taco stand!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 1 2011, 12:39 AM~20457917
> *Identity in the house que no familia had fun on central like back in the day but we on the gavacho side 2nite  but still had fun
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 1 2011, 12:39 AM~20457917
> *Identity in the house que no familia had fun on central like back in the day but we on the gavacho side 2nite  but still had fun
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 2 2011, 11:35 AM~20467038
> *Good show yesterday. Hangin out at the Wash brought back memories when we used to kick it there back in 1984!! Ya i used to roll out there with some of yor moms and dads!! Great times Still Thanks Big Ben/Lil Puppet for the beers!
> *


JUST WHAT I WAS THINKING HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 11:38 AM~20467072
> *hell yes... but this time were gonna put up a taco stand!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Art will man/woman the grill. :fuq:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry I just had to post this. I was so proud of her


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 11:41 AM~20467104
> *Art will man/woman the grill.  :fuq:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 11:43 AM~20467123
> *sorry I just had to post this.  I was so proud of her
> 
> 
> ...


make that pic bigger........ congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 1 2011, 07:17 PM~20461716
> *I GOT YOU MY IDENTITY FAMILY AND ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS I TRY TO KEEP UP AND POST ALL THE FLYERS WHEN I CAN  :biggrin:
> *




oh so thats whats goin on :thumbsup:

was cool as allways chillin and walkin around wit you yestaday og. see you this weekend then we can have ur magarita :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :angry:


> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 05:33 AM~20464814
> *Congratulations to all the Clubs and all the Winners. Central was packed last night. Car Wash packed, Old Smitty's parking lot packed, Long Wongs packed and Unity and Identity took over a business parking lot next to the carwash.
> *


ya and ben said if i didnt clean  the parking lot he was gonna kick my ass UNITY style :wow: 

:thumbsup: so i had clemente help me :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 2 2011, 11:35 AM~20467038
> *Good show yesterday. Hangin out at the Wash brought back memories when we used to kick it there back in 1984!! Ya i used to roll out there with some of yor moms and dads!! Great times Still Thanks Big Ben/Lil Puppet for the beers!
> *


:0 :0 :0 so if any of you got in trouble,,,,tata calld ur mommys and daddys that you were all bein TOO COOL  

ya central was da shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and that naked girl got out the car and that was it!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 11:47 AM~20467149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THUMBSUP!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 11:37 AM~20467061
> *yes sir now that you got your covers!!!  lmao!!!!
> *


  aye man dont be talkin chet i was cold and studdering :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 11:38 AM~20467072
> *hell yes... but this time were gonna put up a taco stand!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aye man im not cleaning up after that mess :wow: thats alot of tacos :cheesy:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 11:56 AM~20467207
> *:0  :angry:
> ya and ben said if i didnt clean   the parking lot he was gonna kick my ass UNITY style :wow:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 11:41 AM~20467104
> *Art will man/woman the grill.  :fuq:
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! see what wud good :naughty: scrub down will get ya..... :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 11:49 AM~20467165
> *oh so thats whats goin on :thumbsup:
> 
> was cool as allways chillin and walkin around  wit you yestaday og. see you this weekend then I can have ur magarita :naughty:
> *


IS THAT WHAT SHE CALLS IT???? PINCHI ART COCHINO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


OG, ART IS BEING NASTY OVER HERE!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 11:56 AM~20467207
> *:0  :angry:
> ya and ben said if i didnt clean   the parking lot he was gonna kick my ass UNITY style :wow:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 12:04 PM~20467251
> * aye man dont be talkin chet i was cold and studdering :biggrin:
> *



YEAH RIGHT....... I THINK YOU JUST WANTED TO CRY CAUSE YOUR WERE EMOTIONAL ABOUT GETTING YOU COVERS............ I MEAN, YOUR COLORS


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 12:05 PM~20467256
> *aye man im not cleaning up after that mess :wow:  thats alot of tacos  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT WE WOULD MAKE A KILLING!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 11:47 AM~20467149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 12:14 PM~20467312
> *IS THAT WHAT SHE CALLS IT????   PINCHI ART COCHINO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OG, ART IS BEING NASTY OVER HERE!!!!!
> 
> ...


:biggrin: i ment a margarita :0 :cheesy: 

:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 12:18 PM~20467341
> *YEAH RIGHT....... I THINK YOU JUST WANTED TO CRY CAUSE YOUR WERE EMOTIONAL ABOUT GETTING YOU COVERS............  I MEAN, YOUR COLORS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :fuq:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 12:32 PM~20467442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 12:34 PM~20467454
> *:biggrin: i ment a margarita :0  :cheesy:
> 
> :naughty:
> *



si chuy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: everybody's cars look good yesterday congratulations to whoever placed :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 2 2011, 09:35 AM~20466104
> *damn there was some fine ass tortas yesterday any pics :boink:
> *


  i was tryin to get pics of em but then the cops harassed me  










wait for it..............












so i told her she could have a pic wit me............. :biggrin:












and sent her on her merry lil way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 2 2011, 11:36 AM~20467053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I CAN SEE HE'S GONNA GET IT HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20467701
> * i was tryin to get pics of em but then the cops harassed me
> wait  for it..............
> so i told her she could have a pic wit me............. :biggrin:
> ...


nicce :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20467701
> * i was tryin to get pics of em but then the cops harassed me
> wait  for it..............
> so i told her she could have a pic wit me............. :biggrin:
> ...


Shit who let that Vato out of the mental hospital. :fuq:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Loks


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20467701
> * i was tryin to get pics of em but then the cops harassed me
> wait  for it..............
> so i told her she could have a pic wit me............. :biggrin:
> ...


the second pic was of you scaring her away :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 01:17 PM~20467799
> *Art Loks
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20467701
> * i was tryin to get pics of em but then the cops harassed me
> wait  for it..............
> so i told her she could have a pic wit me............. :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: 

YOU STILL GOT IT!
YOU OLD DEVIL YOUUUUUU!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

Any body knows where to get lowerider bike parts


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2011, 01:54 PM~20468051
> *:wow:
> 
> YOU STILL GOT IT!
> ...


YES UNFORTUNATLY I STILL GOT IT,,,  

:cheesy: I TRIED TO GIVE IT TO HER BUT SHE JUST :wow: WALKED AWAY!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=A mi gusto 97,May 1 2011, 12:45 AM~20457929]








on cenral last nite good luck FAMILIA IN THE SHOW
[/quote]
THOSE ARE MY BROS!!!

I KNOW SOMEBODY GOT PICS OF THE CENTRAL CRUISE ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: SOMETHING AWESOME HAPPENED AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY ,,,,,,CHECK IT OUT!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:13 PM~20468207
> *:cheesy: SOMETHING AWESOME HAPPENED AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY ,,,,,,CHECK IT OUT!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 1 2011, 08:09 PM~20462116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This picture is missing half of the club ooopppsss I mean big Ben lol 
You guys look good at the show


----------



## tserna (Aug 1, 2010)

good job art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 2 2011, 02:15 PM~20468227
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WELL I GUESS I'LL START OFF MANIACOS MONDAY!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:13 PM~20468207
> *:cheesy: SOMETHING AWESOME HAPPENED AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY ,,,,,,CHECK IT OUT!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE :biggrin: MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 2 2011, 02:15 PM~20468228
> *This picture is missing half of the club ooopppsss I mean big Ben lol
> You guys look good at the show
> *


BWAHHHHHAHAHAH BENS GONNA GET YOU HOMIE :wow: 

AND YA UNITY LOOKED STRONG!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tserna_@May 2 2011, 02:17 PM~20468242
> *good job art
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 02:23 PM~20468291
> *CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE  :biggrin:  MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO YOU!!!
> *


THANKS OG,,,, YOU KNOW HOW WE DOIT!!!!!

MAD LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YOU GIRLLL AND THANKS TO C FOR LETTIN ME GET PICS,, I WILL PUT EM TOGETHER FOR HER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CRUISIN DOWN CENTRAL TO DA SOUTHSIDE IN LUNAS64


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 2 2011, 12:40 PM~20467521
> *:wave: everybody's cars look good yesterday congratulations to whoever placed :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 29 2011, 04:31 PM~20449726
> *just got off the fone with a homie from los originales c.c. from tucson...
> 
> said theres this big ass 2 day block party next weekend down there,,that they shut down a whole block and just handle it,,, grub ,beer garden, music,, beer garden, games,beer garden, girls, beer garden, and show and shine, beer garden,,, and he said just a firme kick back time!!!
> ...


Daaammmnnn Art you FUCK UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20467701
> * i was tryin to get pics of em but then the cops harassed me
> wait  for it..............
> so i told her she could have a pic wit me............. :biggrin:
> ...



she can handcuff me!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 01:08 PM~20467747
> *I CAN SEE HE'S GONNA GET IT HAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get him!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 02:43 PM~20468451
> *get him!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I AM GONNA HANDCUFF HIS ASS AND LEAVE HIM IN THE DESERT WITH HIS MARGARITA LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:13 PM~20468207
> *:cheesy: SOMETHING AWESOME HAPPENED AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY ,,,,,,CHECK IT OUT!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



awwww shit, you finally got jumped in!!!!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 2 2011, 02:42 PM~20468447
> *Daaammmnnn Art you FUCK UP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AYE MAN DONT BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT GATO.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 02:47 PM~20468479
> *awwww shit, you finally got jumped in!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA HE LUCKY LUNA DON'T LIVE ON THE SOUTH SIDE OR HE WOULD HAVE GOT A REAL JUMP IN LOL AND I WOULD HAVE HELPED LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 2 2011, 02:15 PM~20468228
> *This picture is missing half of the club ooopppsss I mean big Ben lol
> You guys look good at the show
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

culero!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 02:47 PM~20468477
> *I AM GONNA HANDCUFF HIS ASS AND LEAVE HIM IN THE DESERT WITH HIS MARGARITA LMAO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 02:47 PM~20468477
> *I AM GONNA HANDCUFF HIS ASS AND LEAVE HIM IN THE DESERT WITH HIS MARGARITA LMAO :biggrin:
> *


AND A 12 PACK BUD LITE ,, SOME CHILI FRITOS, AND A A&W ROOT BEER, BECAUSE IT HAS THAT FROSTY MUG TASTE :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 02:49 PM~20468493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> culero!!!!!
> *


Pero serio felicidades on the trophy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK THIS CAR HAD SOME TIME PUT INTO IT!!!!!

BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:49 PM~20468489
> *AYE MAN DONT BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT GATO.... :biggrin:
> *


Hahahhaa that's new 2 me I havemt been here in a min.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:51 PM~20468509
> *AND A 12 PACK BUD LITE ,, SOME CHILI FRITOS, AND A A&W ROOT BEER, BECAUSE IT HAS THAT FROSTY MUG TASTE :biggrin:
> *


HELL NAW YOU AIN'T GETTING THAT LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:28 PM~20468340
> *BWAHHHHHAHAHAH BENS GONNA GET YOU HOMIE :wow:
> 
> AND YA UNITY LOOKED STRONG!!!!!!!!!1
> *



im gonna leave him alone cause he needs to be 4 ft or taller to talk shit to him, plus he dances real good!!!!!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 2 2011, 02:53 PM~20468526
> *Hahahhaa that's new 2 me I havemt been here in a min.
> *


hahaha,,,,to bz throwing them bad ass pachangas :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@May 2 2011, 02:51 PM~20468511
> *Pero serio felicidades on the trophy
> *


simon loko gracias!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:23 PM~20468285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats mando!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 02:53 PM~20468528
> *im gonna leave him alone cause he needs to be  4 ft or taller to talk shit to him, plus he dances real good!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what show did he do that at??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Fuck i see I missed out but I still had fun and saw some rides I was out In San Jose Cali with my friend kickin it it was tight but nothing like the big AZ ha ha still they kicked it friday night saturday and sunday Cars rolling every day!!
but there is no place like home Ha ha ha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

these were my first pics at the show.........


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats up AZ!!! and congrats to everybody that cruised and showed!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

we were at the beer garden workin on the tropys for kiley's!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:54 PM~20468538
> *hahaha,,,,to bz throwing them bad ass pachangas :naughty:
> *


Hahaha I just find out more stuff about the party lol :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 2 2011, 02:58 PM~20468559
> *Fuck i see I missed out but I still had fun and saw some rides I was out In San Jose Cali with my friend kickin it it was tight but nothing like the big AZ ha ha still they kicked it friday night saturday and sunday Cars rolling every day!!
> but there is no place like home Ha ha ha
> *


right on homie,,,glad you made it back,,,and ya it was a good time....

and in case you forgot......................
























wait for it............................







you memer.................................













:fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 03:02 PM~20468587
> *right on homie,,,glad you made it back,,,and ya it was a good time....
> 
> and in case you forgot......................
> ...


yea I member


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 2 2011, 03:08 PM~20468638
> *yea I member
> 
> 
> ...


wait that ones for bin laden!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, BLVD66, shoresmokesalot760, OLDSKOOLWAYS, 1983 lincoln, Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal, bonneville77, money addiction, locdownmexikan, azlow4life, gordo1234
17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, BLVD66, shoresmokesalot760, OLDSKOOLWAYS, 1983 lincoln, Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal, bonneville77, money addiction, locdownmexikan, azlow4life, gordo1234
17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, BLVD66, shoresmokesalot760, OLDSKOOLWAYS, 1983 lincoln, Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal, bonneville77, money addiction, locdownmexikan, azlow4life, gordo1234


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 03:02 PM~20468587
> *right on homie,,,glad you made it back,,,and ya it was a good time....
> 
> and in case you forgot......................
> ...


man i didnt realize how good we got it here in AZ cops over there are horrible they were out there getting people for what ever pretty much harrasing the people and even the kids!!!!!!! I was like damn really!! So thank you Phoenix Police Department for not being like the San Jose Police Department!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 2 2011, 02:56 PM~20468547
> *simon loko gracias!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by money addiction_@May 2 2011, 02:04 PM~20468140
> *Any body knows where to get lowerider bike parts
> *


hit up TEAM AZ in the bike section. the homies should have what you need. also if you looking for a gold chain i have one im selling.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*SORRY HOMIES DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD CAMERA WITH ME BUT HERE ARE A FEW PIC'S I TOOK :biggrin: 



<img src=\'http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222069_225572244123706_100000127971759_1153888_6305716_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227959_225572274123703_100000127971759_1153890_4274423_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222379_225572297457034_100000127971759_1153892_7589028_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225744_225572377457026_100000127971759_1153895_1416483_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225579_225572404123690_100000127971759_1153897_7252309_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227304_225572420790355_100000127971759_1153898_7551593_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 02:49 PM~20468492
> *HAHAHAHA HE LUCKY LUNA DON'T LIVE ON THE SOUTH SIDE OR HE WOULD HAVE GOT A REAL JUMP IN LOL AND I WOULD HAVE HELPED LMAO :biggrin:
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

so who performed at the indoor super show..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin AZ Side?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 03:45 PM~20468866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 2 2011, 03:40 PM~20468845
> *so who performed at the indoor super show..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 2 2011, 03:57 PM~20468927
> *Whats crackin AZ Side?
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PICS OF DA MESA SHOW SATURDAY ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 03:59 PM~20468937
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ... nice...

but i meant on the stage.. what artist performed,
radio said it would be someone big.. who they bring out.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 2 2011, 04:07 PM~20468996
> *:cheesy: ... nice...
> 
> but i meant on the stage.. what artist performed,
> ...


thats what i thought 2 homie???? :dunno:

BIG BEN brougt a banda that played at the beer garden,,,,and just the dj from mega,,thats all i seen :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

the homie knightstalker doin his thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 04:11 PM~20469013
> *thats what i thought 2 homie???? :dunno:
> 
> BIG BEN brougt a banda that played at the beer garden,,,,and just the dj from mega,,thats all i seen :wow:
> *


que pinchi.. :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 04:15 PM~20469039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn.. thats bad ass


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 2 2011, 04:27 PM~20469122
> *:wow: damn.. thats bad ass
> *


ya they were bro.... caught my eye :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

congrats to our SUGAR placing with her M.C.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this was cool as hell,,,az side gets down wit da gets down!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

congrats to my homie art buck for placing!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 2 2011, 04:21 PM~20469079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: FUCKEN NICE JUSTIN!!! thats kinda what I want with my car but with black and red looking good Justin!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

good pics thanks at least now I can see what I missed!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 2 2011, 05:08 PM~20469401
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  FUCKEN NICE JUSTIN!!! thats kinda what I want with my car but with black and red looking good Justin!!!
> *


Thanks man. Whos going to do your interior?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics Art, thanks for posting them.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 2 2011, 05:20 PM~20469469
> *good pics thanks at least now I can see what I missed!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just me and my friends :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 2 2011, 05:26 PM~20469513
> *Nice pics Art, thanks for posting them.
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn homie i just noticed ur sign was down,,, my bad i didnt pic up!!!

was alot of cars to take pics of!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, LIL 71, robs68, Justin-Az, 62wildcat, aztecsef1, CoupeDeville, BIGBODY96, Dat fool Juan, 97TownCar, #1stunna, bonneville77


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 05:39 PM~20469594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: ART LOKS, Justin-Az, AZs finest13, D.J. Midnite, elphoenixquetzal, robs68, steadydippin, 97TownCar, 62wildcat, locdownmexikan, LIL 71, aztecsef1, CoupeDeville, Dat fool Juan, #1stunna
ur probly gonna go home before i get a chance to get over ther homie,, but im glad ur good!!!!!!!!!
i know ur close but shit is real!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, gzking, idogg, rogut10, phxmarlo, LIL 71, AZs finest13, EsePuppet, chevycaprice89, D.J. Midnite, locdownmexikan, thepenguin013


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 05:27 PM~20469528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S GONNA KILL YOU FOR POSTING THAT PIC LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 2 2011, 05:57 PM~20469762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> SHE'S GONNA KILL YOU FOR POSTING THAT PIC LOL  :biggrin:
> *


to me that was like the cutest pic of all :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ART LOKS, Art Buck, el cadillac, phxmarlo, beanerman, LIL 71, AZs finest13, chevycaprice89, idogg, smiley602, EsePuppet, dodgers_fan, rogut10, OGPLAYER


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 2 2011, 03:55 PM~20469302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your membership!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 2 2011, 06:08 PM~20469873
> *Thanks Art Loks!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> Congrats on your membership!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx Mr Buck!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 2 2011, 06:11 PM~20469893
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: ART LOKS, AZs finest13, 52fleet, LIL 71, 1VATO64, phxmarlo, Justin-Az, Galaxieriderz, 1968custom, elphoenixquetzal, smiley602


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

look its the homie from blood in blood out in the backround! :wow: this car was sweet!!!








23 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, 187edition, Galaxieriderz, OGPLAYER, phxmarlo, Justin-Az, LIL 71, 1VATO64, 1968custom, AZs finest13, elphoenixquetzal, smiley602


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 06:24 PM~20469995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 02:59 PM~20468563
> *these were my first pics at the show.........
> 
> 
> ...


and all of them from the inside of the beer square


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 07:03 PM~20470356
> *and all of them from the inside of the beer square
> *


you mean the IDENTITY DAY CARE :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ART LOKS, OJEDA, Justin-Az, Identity Original, Techniquesphx, eledog, Lunas64, bonneville77, Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (12 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ART LOKS, OJEDA, Techniquesphx, Identity Original, tserna, Lunas64, Justin-Az, bonneville77, Dat fool Juan, elphoenixquetzal


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, Identity Original, ~MASTERPIECE~, BackyardAZ, OLDSKOOLWAYS, unity1963, 1983 lincoln, Techniquesphx, tserna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, Techniquesphx, MIRACLE, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, M.G.D, Identity Original, ~MASTERPIECE~, BackyardAZ, OLDSKOOLWAYS, unity1963, 1983 lincoln, tserna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 07:06 PM~20470391
> *you mean the IDENTITY DAY CARE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaa got damn ART :roflmao: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

the homie KNIGHTSTALKER AND HIS LADY C!!!!!!

good to c u both again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ART LOKS, 90rivimichael, CoupeDeville, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, mleyva215, Justin-Az, 1983 lincoln, bonneville77, ~MASTERPIECE~, 96cavi, TREND SETTER, Identity Original, Lunas64, Techniquesphx


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

looking for some support from all car clubs, Harris school holding an cinco de mayo event 05/05/11 Thursday, they would like to have some lowrider car clubs out and support unity in the community show our cars and bikes. 
The school is on 55th ave encanto need cars there by 3:30 event from 4-7 

Mike sgt at arms lowrider style car and bike club 
member ACA (Arizona cruisers association)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ART LOKS, 90rivimichael, Justin-Az, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, ~MASTERPIECE~, 1983 lincoln, Bird, 96cavi, CoupeDeville, mleyva215, bonneville77, Identity Original, Lunas64, Techniquesphx


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ART LOKS, A mi gusto 97, ~MASTERPIECE~, 96cavi, AZ WAR CHIEF, 1983 lincoln, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, Justin-Az, aztecsef1, locdownmexikan, CoupeDeville, bonneville77, Identity Original, Lunas64


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 05:02 PM~20469356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic LOKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 2 2011, 07:21 PM~20470578
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaa got damn ART :roflmao:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 2 2011, 07:32 PM~20470716
> *Thanks for the pic LOKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ur welcome homie!!!!!

spirit was looking real strong!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=chevycaprice89,May 2 2011, 07:37 PM~20470772]and now a word from our sponser :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]




ok back to ur regular program low lows are us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 07:06 PM~20470391
> *you mean the IDENTITY DAY CARE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Luna was happy that the beer garden was next to the restroom! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS ART LOKS AND OG PLAYER!  IT FEELS LIKE I WAS THERE AT THE SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 06:36 PM~20469579
> *damn homie i just noticed ur sign was down,,, my bad i didnt pic up!!!
> 
> was alot of cars to take pics of!!!
> ...


  ITS ALL GOOD LOCO, THANKS FOR THE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 07:45 PM~20470898
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS ART LOKS AND OG PLAYER!  IT FEELS LIKE I WAS THERE AT THE SHOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya when i go we almost dont miss a thing :biggrin: 









even sittin sideways...........and wait you were ther e :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 07:06 PM~20470391
> *you mean the IDENTITY DAY CARE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR COLORS AND PLACASO CARNAL!!! :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 07:39 PM~20470813
> *ur welcome homie!!!!!
> 
> spirit was looking real strong!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


THANKS HOMIE !!! THAT WAS A BIG DAY FOR YOU TOO
( CONGRADS ) ON GETTING YR SHIRT :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 07:52 PM~20470966
> *:cheesy: CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR COLORS AND PLACASO CARNAL!!! :h5:
> *


thanks carnal...now i just gotta watch myself.......no more foster parents hno: now its real!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a view from the Bird's Nest! 2011 Super Indoor Car Show "Arizona Edition"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@May 2 2011, 07:53 PM~20470985
> *THANKS HOMIE !!! THAT WAS A BIG DAY FOR YOU TOO
> ( CONGRADS ) ON GETTING YR SHIRT  :thumbsup:
> *


simon bro was really nice ,,, SPIRIT looked good real good,,, now FOR THE LRM show...AZ_SIDE ALL GOT TO LOOK STRONG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2011, 07:54 PM~20470990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: thanks for the pics marinate! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 07:56 PM~20471023
> *Here is a view from the Bird's Nest! 2011 Super Indoor Car Show "Arizona Edition"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Spirit looked real good, Took home best group display


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, az71monte, The1and0nly, backyard boogie cc, Identity Original, SS520, 97TownCar, DA SHOCKER, CARDENASPITS, thepenguin013, Dat fool Juan


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

29 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, backyard boogie cc, The1and0nly, Lunas64, bonneville77, chevycaprice89, smiley602, PHX CUSTOM TEES, DA SHOCKER, SS520, az71monte, Identity Original, 97TownCar, CARDENASPITS, thepenguin013, Dat fool Juan


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

28 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: ART LOKS, backyard boogie cc, Bird, bonneville77, MANDOS69C/10, Dat fool Juan, 97TownCar, PHX CUSTOM TEES, DA SHOCKER, BigMandoAZ, The1and0nly, Lunas64, smiley602, SS520, az71monte, Identity Original, CARDENASPITS, thepenguin013


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2011, 07:54 PM~20470990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 07:56 PM~20471023
> *Here is a view from the Bird's Nest! 2011 Super Indoor Car Show "Arizona Edition"
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: BAD ASS PIC HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 2 2011, 08:09 PM~20471171
> *:wow: BAD ASS PIC HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


the man in action!!!!!!
:0 :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 08:00 PM~20471083
> *Spirit looked real good, Took home best group display
> 
> 
> ...


Yo thanks BIG MANDO a lot of time and hard work went into that display. bad ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: BIGBOO475365, ART LOKS, purecandy az, eledog, moren_ito13, M.G.D, jr602, phxmarlo, LIL 71, SS520, BigMandoAZ, DA SHOCKER, 97TownCar, Art Buck, Identity Original, Lunas64


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 09:27 PM~20471359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL MY AZSIDE RAZA,,HOPE YOU LIKED THE PICS,, IF I MISSED ANYBODY,,, MY BAD... BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PICS AND GENTE,,,

IM GONNA LEAVE YOU WITH ONE MORE THIS ONES FOR YOU TOPP DOGG!!!
I SEE YOU DOWN THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*I JUST WANNA SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WHO WON AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY!! WISH I COULD HAVE STAYED BUT THEY THREW ME OUT HAHAHA OH WELL BUT CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!!!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 07:56 PM~20471023
> *Here is a view from the Bird's Nest! 2011 Super Indoor Car Show "Arizona Edition"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TIME TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :barf:  hno: :werd: :loco: :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 09:07 PM~20471741
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: Yo !! Mr ART LOKS ....wtf is up with all the tortas at da show .
a homie of mine told me thats all he seen over there , someone should invite
jenny creg next time LOL ! LOL ! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't keep my eyes open as i was trying to look at all of the pictures he took.

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 2 2011, 09:28 PM~20471970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: Daamn... Nice pics everyone... :thumbsup:

It's always nice to be in az and chill with homies...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

something I got in the mix. I have a few events to finish up and then I'll post the whole video here on layitlow. Final cut will come out sometime after the LRM Show.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20472126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

POSTING THIS FOR A FRIEND.........

For Sale
83’ Oldsmobile Cutlass
3.8 engine
White exterior with maroon interior
$2500 with rims and 2 new tires OBO
Has new engine sounds smooth
Needs emissions
For more information contact or text
Alex at 480-233-9423
Please view pictures. 

I HAVE THE PICS TO POST BUT BECAUSE IM AT THE HOSPITAL, MY IMAGE UPLOADER HAS BEEN BLOCKED AND IM UNABLE TO POST THE PICS......SEND HIM A TEX AND IM SURE HE WILL SEND THE PICS........ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 2 2011, 09:40 PM~20472104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Looking right!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 2 2011, 08:54 PM~20472233
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Looking right!
> *



orale gracias gordo :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20472126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

BAD ASS PICTURES HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 10:42 PM~20472126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: badass video homie! Where can I pick up a "BigmandoAZ dvd? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 8 Members: Knightstalker, mleyva215, Dat fool Juan, valledelsol, bigb01, kraz13, OJEDA, MY85TOY PHX AZ

:wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup homies


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 03:18 PM~20468711
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 04:11 PM~20469013
> *thats what i thought 2 homie???? :dunno:
> 
> BIG BEN brougt a banda that played at the beer garden,,,,and just the dj from mega,,thats all i seen :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just for the homies!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 07:45 PM~20470889
> *Luna was happy that the beer garden was next to the restroom!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 2 2011, 09:21 PM~20471912
> *:wave:  :wave: Yo !!  Mr ART LOKS ....wtf is up with all the tortas at da show .
> a homie of mine told me thats all he seen over there , someone should invite
> jenny creg next time LOL !  LOL ! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



your homie must have been chasing those tortas around then cause there were alot of fine ass ones......... what the hell are wrong with tortas anyways?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20472126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 2 2011, 08:39 PM~20471477
> *WELL MY AZSIDE RAZA,,HOPE YOU LIKED THE PICS,, IF I MISSED ANYBODY,,, MY BAD... BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PICS AND GENTE,,,
> 
> IM GONNA LEAVE YOU WITH ONE MORE THIS ONES FOR YOU TOPP DOGG!!!
> ...



Damn, did you give her my number?
:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az what's good


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 2 2011, 09:21 PM~20471912
> *:wave:  :wave: Yo !!  Mr ART LOKS ....wtf is up with all the tortas at da show .
> a homie of mine told me thats all he seen over there , someone should invite
> jenny creg next time LOL !  LOL ! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wow: i only know nothing Mr Weasel,,,,,, :biggrin: ,,,,,,
it was alot of cars,,, alot of pics to take,, i think there was more colors than there was public.............but since you said tortas homie............... :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And GREAT job on all the pic's Art, OG Player, Phx Tees etc etc......
Yes i too felt like i was there.....[/i] :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 3 2011, 01:15 AM~20473315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great layout homie!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20472126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET LIL CLIP MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!
    
LIKE TATA SAID,,,EVERYTHING IS GOOD,,,, LIFE IS GOOD!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 12:56 AM~20473262
> *Damn, did you give her my number?
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHO THAT IS :happysad: 
:machinegun: THATS :machinegun: OG :machinegun: PLAYERS :machinegun: DAUGHTER :machinegun: 

YOULL GET US BOTH SIX FEET UNDER!!









BUT FOR PHOTO SHOOTS SHES DOWN TO MODEL :cheesy: 









:biggrin: JUST DONT MIND THE SOUND OF THE A.K.47 RACKING IN THE BACKROUND :0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20472126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Great job again Mando!!!!!
I remember when i saw one of your early videos i tryed to talk you on the phone about getting into the videos more because i thought you where gifted in that area........
But you said modestly......
taking pic's was what you wanted to focus on.
Homie you got skills!
Do the dam thang!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 08:35 AM~20474392
> *YOU KNOW WHO THAT IS :happysad:
> :machinegun: THATS  :machinegun: OG  :machinegun: PLAYERS  :machinegun: DAUGHTER  :machinegun:
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looking for some support from all car clubs, Harris school holding an cinco de mayo event 05/05/11 Thursday, they would like to have some lowrider car clubs out and support unity in the community show our cars and bikes. 
The school is on 55th ave encanto need cars there by 3:30 event from 4-7 

Mike sgt at arms lowrider style car and bike club 
member ACA (Arizona cruisers association)</span>_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2011, 08:53 AM~20474504
> *Looking for some support from all car clubs, Harris school holding an cinco de mayo event 05/05/11 Thursday, they would like to have some lowrider car clubs out and support unity in the community show our cars and bikes.
> The school is on 55th ave encanto need cars there by 3:30 event from 4-7
> 
> ...


beer me


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 3 2011, 09:21 AM~20474659
> *beer me
> *


LOL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AAAAALLLLLLL RIGHTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!
I'LL START IT OFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 2 2011, 08:21 PM~20471912
> *:wave:  :wave: Yo !!  Mr ART LOKS ....wtf is up with all the tortas at da show .
> a homie of mine told me thats all he seen over there , someone should invite
> jenny creg next time LOL !  LOL ! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



SOUNDS TO ME LIKE SOMEONE WOULD RATHER HAVE "TUBE-STEAK" THAN A "TORTA"........ITS ALL GOOD I GUESS.....IM SURE SOME DAY SOME ONE WILL START A THREAD WITH TUBE-STEAKS......BUT UNTIL THEN, YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO ENJOY THE TORTAS, OR KEEP YOUR EYES CLOSED.......PROBLEM SOLVED......





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 2 2011, 11:56 PM~20473262
> *Damn, did you give her my number?
> :biggrin:
> *



YOU COULDNT GIVE IT TO HER YOUR SELF?????..........WOW........YOU MUST BE hno: hno: hno: hno: AND IF YOU CANT GIVE A WOMAN YOU NUMBER YOURSELF, THAN YOU AINT WORTH HAVING AROUND.......IM JUST SAYING.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 10:14 AM~20475020
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE SOMEONE WOULD RATHER HAVE "TUBE-STEAK" THAN A "TORTA"........ITS ALL GOOD I GUESS.....IM SURE SOME DAY SOME ONE WILL START A THREAD WITH TUBE-STEAKS......BUT UNTIL THEN, YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO ENJOY THE TORTAS, OR KEEP YOUR EYES CLOSED.......PROBLEM SOLVED......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 10:26 AM~20475091
> *YOU COULDNT GIVE IT TO HER YOUR SELF?????..........WOW........YOU MUST BE  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: AND IF YOU CANT GIVE A WOMAN YOU NUMBER YOURSELF, THAN YOU AINT WORTH HAVING AROUND.......IM JUST SAYING.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, D.J. Midnite, gordo1234, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, steadydippin4life, KOTTON KANDY, unity prospect, idogg, G_KRALY!





whats up errbody


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> THIS TOPIC NEEDS MORE OF THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Phoenix is tied for the nation's second most polluted metro area
Photo: iStock 


MSA: Phoenix-Mesa-Glendale, Ariz.
Worst county: Pinal County
PM2.5 annual design value (2007-2009): 18.8
Total population: 4.36 million people potentially exposed


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TORTAS!!!!!










President of the Mesa club holding it down!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 2 2011, 03:24 PM~20468742
> *hit up TEAM AZ in the bike section. the homies should have what you need.  also if you looking for a gold chain i have one im selling.
> *


What's up man? You still have the gold chain 4 sale? If u do I'll get it off you


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 08:18 AM~20474259
> *:wow: i only know nothing Mr Weasel,,,,,, :biggrin: ,,,,,,
> it was alot of cars,,, alot of pics to take,, i think there was more colors than there was public.............but since you said tortas homie............... :cheesy:
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: oooooooooooooooK . :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 10:14 AM~20475020
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE SOMEONE WOULD RATHER HAVE "TUBE-STEAK" THAN A "TORTA"........ITS ALL GOOD I GUESS.....IM SURE SOME DAY SOME ONE WILL START A THREAD WITH TUBE-STEAKS......BUT UNTIL THEN, YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO ENJOY THE TORTAS, OR KEEP YOUR EYES CLOSED.......PROBLEM SOLVED......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *








:loco: :barf:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 10:57 AM~20475275
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lunas64, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, DDCC83, cutty buddy, FOOLISH ONE, Dat fool Juan, LIL 71, caprice76



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 12:31 AM~20473208
> *your homie must have been chasing those tortas around then cause there were alot of fine ass ones......... what the hell are wrong with tortas anyways??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





To each is own ............if dats what makes everybody happy . LET DA TORTAFEST
BEGIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 12:56 AM~20473262
> *Damn, did you give her my number?
> :biggrin:
> *


why dont you give it to OGPLAYER to give to her and see what happens!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 3 2011, 01:28 PM~20476293
> *To each is own ............if dats what makes everybody happy .  LET DA TORTAFEST
> BEGIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 10:14 AM~20475020
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE SOMEONE WOULD RATHER HAVE "TUBE-STEAK" THAN A "TORTA"........ITS ALL GOOD I GUESS.....IM SURE SOME DAY SOME ONE WILL START A THREAD WITH TUBE-STEAKS......BUT UNTIL THEN, YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO ENJOY THE TORTAS, OR KEEP YOUR EYES CLOSED.......PROBLEM SOLVED......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 01:27 PM~20476287
> *D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lunas64, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, DDCC83, cutty buddy, FOOLISH ONE, Dat fool Juan, LIL 71, caprice76
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


whats up bro how you feeling???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up family??


Identity Original, OJEDA, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Knightstalker, D.J. Midnite, DDCC83, FOOLISH ONE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn are all you guys working???


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 12:33 PM~20476335
> *whats up bro how you feeling???
> *



IM GOOD HOMIE......SKIN GRAPH WENT GOOD....I GET TO GO HOME THURSDAY.......STILL GOTTS HAVE THIS MACHINE TO MY LEG SO THE SKIN GRAPH WILL TAKE....ITS LIKE A COMPRESSION VAC.....THEY GONNA HAVE A NURSE GO TO THE HOUSE 3 TIMES A WEEK TO CHANGE THE BANDAGES......OTHER THAN THAT, I SHOULD BE WALKING SOON.....MY THATS GONNA FEEL GREAT TO WALK ON BOTH FEET AGAIN.....THEN I CAN WALK TO YOUR HOUSE AND PUT A FOOT UP YO ASS FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING..... :buttkick: :buttkick: ......... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....YA TU SABES WEY.........


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 01:35 PM~20476353
> *whats up family??
> Identity Original, OJEDA, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Knightstalker, D.J. Midnite, DDCC83, FOOLISH ONE
> *


 :wave: I should be working. but at least I'm at the office. I'm about ready to go upstairs and get me a beer. cuz this work day is dragging.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 12:42 PM~20476401
> *damn are all you guys working???
> *




HOW DARE YOU CUS LIKE THAT UP IN HERE!!!!!!!.....DONT YOU KNOW THAT THERE ARE CHILDREN THAT COME UP IN HERE???!!!!!!!!!....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?????....MUTHA FUCKER!!.....YOU DONE LOST YOUR FUCKEN MIND TALKING LIKE THAT UP IN THIS BITCH!!!...... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: ....................................................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 01:29 PM~20476298
> *why dont you give it to OGPLAYER to give to her and see what happens!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 01:45 PM~20476430
> *IM GOOD HOMIE......SKIN GRAPH WENT GOOD....I GET TO GO HOME THURSDAY.......STILL GOTTS HAVE THIS MACHINE TO MY LEG SO THE SKIN GRAPH WILL TAKE....ITS LIKE A COMPRESSION VAC.....THEY GONNA HAVE A NURSE GO TO THE HOUSE 3 TIMES A WEEK TO CHANGE THE BANDAGES......OTHER THAN THAT, I SHOULD BE WALKING SOON.....MY THATS GONNA FEEL GREAT TO WALK ON BOTH FEET AGAIN.....THEN I CAN WALK TO YOUR HOUSE AND PUT A FOOT UP YO ASS FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING..... :buttkick:  :buttkick: ......... :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....YA TU SABES WEY.........
> *



lol well thats good bro that everything is working in your favor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 3 2011, 01:48 PM~20476441
> *:wave: I should be working. but at least I'm at the office. I'm about ready to go upstairs and get me a beer. cuz this work day is dragging.
> *



well thats ku!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 01:48 PM~20476446
> *HOW DARE YOU CUS LIKE THAT UP IN HERE!!!!!!!.....DONT YOU KNOW THAT THERE ARE CHILDREN THAT COME UP IN HERE???!!!!!!!!!....... ....WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?????....MUTHA FUCKER!!.....YOU DONE LOST YOUR FUCKEN MIND TALKING LIKE THAT UP IN THIS BITCH!!!...... :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: ....................................................
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 12:59 PM~20476521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST!!!!1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 01:57 PM~20476507
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


salaute!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 12:57 PM~20476507
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 01:45 PM~20476430
> *IM GOOD HOMIE......SKIN GRAPH WENT GOOD....I GET TO GO HOME THURSDAY.......STILL GOTTS HAVE THIS MACHINE TO MY LEG SO THE SKIN GRAPH WILL TAKE....ITS LIKE A COMPRESSION VAC.....THEY GONNA HAVE A NURSE GO TO THE HOUSE 3 TIMES A WEEK TO CHANGE THE BANDAGES......OTHER THAN THAT, I SHOULD BE WALKING SOON.....MY THATS GONNA FEEL GREAT TO WALK ON BOTH FEET AGAIN.....THEN I CAN WALK TO YOUR HOUSE AND PUT A FOOT UP YO ASS FOR ALL THE SHIT TALKING..... :buttkick:  :buttkick: ......... :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....YA TU SABES WEY.........
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20472280
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsdown: Wowzerrs ! this is not a good way to teach our kids to say no to drugs , this is not positive influence to our lowrider community .










But like everybody says " it is what , it is "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 01:35 PM~20476353
> *whats up family??
> Identity Original, OJEDA, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, Knightstalker, D.J. Midnite, DDCC83, FOOLISH ONE
> *





:thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 01:27 PM~20476287
> *D.J. Midnite, Knightstalker, Ben'sCustomWheels, Lunas64, KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, DDCC83, cutty buddy, FOOLISH ONE, Dat fool Juan, LIL 71, caprice76
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...




:h5: :h5:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 02:17 PM~20476629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post the new flyer,,,,, Chainsaw


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 3 2011, 01:10 PM~20476577
> *:thumbsdown: Wowzerrs !  this is not a good way to teach our kids to say no to drugs , this is not positive influence to our lowrider community .
> But like everybody says " it is what , it is "
> *




ITS OK HOMER.....IT WASNT ONE OF "HECTORS" SHOWS............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 2 2011, 09:37 PM~20472066
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 01:04 PM~20476549
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 3 2011, 01:48 PM~20476441
> *:wave: I should be working. but at least I'm at the office. I'm about ready to go upstairs and get me a beer. cuz this work day is dragging.
> *


:wave: WHAT UP!? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> Post the new flyer,,,,, Chainsaw


AINT YOU  SUPPOSED TO  BE WORKING :happysad: ,,AND NOT HARRASSING ME :angry: 


>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


JUST KIDDIN SIS,,, I WAS GONNA POST BOTH,,, I WAS JUST CRUISIN AROUND


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 02:24 PM~20476673
> *ITS OK HOMER.....IT WASNT ONE OF "HECTORS" SHOWS............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Is that what you think homie , so your saying its ok ?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 02:24 PM~20476673
> *ITS OK HOMER.....IT WASNT ONE OF "HECTORS" SHOWS............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 02:01 PM~20476531
> *salaute!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  WHAT UP ART :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: Well , it is what , it is .................... :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 01:53 PM~20476484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TORTAS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 02:30 PM~20476711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BY THE WAY I FORGOT TO INTRODUCE ...

OUR NEW CHEERLEADERS! THE LOWRIDER. STYLE GIRLS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 02:31 PM~20476724
> *:biggrin:  WHAT UP ART :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BETTER WATCH URSELF MISTER,,, SHITS GETTIN REAL IN HERE,,,, 
OG GONNA COME IN HERE AND START HANDING THESE OUT





















WAIT FOR IT..........................


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 3 2011, 01:27 PM~20476697
> *Is that what you think homie , so your saying its ok ?????
> *




DAM HOMER......REALLY??????.......I GUESS SOMEONE CANT TAKE A JOKE....... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ....DIDNT YOU SEE THE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AT THE END??????............ :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:uh:   ENOUGH OF THE BULLSHIT!!!  TIME TO POST SOME TORTAS UP IN HERE!!! :naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 3 2011, 02:32 PM~20476728
> *:scrutinize: Well , it is what , it is  .................... :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 02:37 PM~20476755
> *YOU BETTER WATCH URSELF MISTER,,, SHITS GETTIN REAL IN HERE,,,,
> OG GONNA COME IN HERE AND START HANDING THESE OUT
> 
> ...


:no: :no: I DON'T THINK SO SEÑOR CHAINSAW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 02:41 PM~20476784
> *:uh:   ENOUGH OF THE BULLSHIT!!!  TIME TO POST SOME TORTAS UP IN HERE!!! :naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 02:43 PM~20476793
> *:no: :no: I DON'T THINK SO SEÑOR CHAINSAW!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 02:45 PM~20476812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 3 2011, 03:24 PM~20477056
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+May 3 2011, 12:56 AM~20473262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :twak: :machinegun: ES[ECIALLY IF I DON'T KNOW HIM :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 3 2011, 03:37 PM~20477138
> *WHY DIDN'T YOU STEP UP AND GIVE IT TO HER  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> :yes: :twak:  :machinegun: ES[ECIALLY IF I DON'T KNOW HIM  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up OG


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 3 2011, 03:44 PM~20477163
> *Whats up OG
> *



WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE PICTURES POSTED THEY WERE GREAT I FELT LIKE I DIDNT MISS THE SHOW SO THANKS!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 3 2011, 03:56 PM~20477215
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE PICTURES POSTED THEY WERE GREAT I FELT LIKE I DIDNT MISS THE SHOW SO THANKS!!!
> *



YOU'RE WELCOME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 3 2011, 04:04 PM~20477267
> *YOU'RE WELCOME!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 3 2011, 03:52 PM~20477202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THUMBSUP!


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 3 2011, 02:53 PM~20477205
> *WHAT UP HOW YOU DOING?  :biggrin:
> *



HEY!!!!!.......WHATS GOING ON "SWUEGRA"..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 04:33 PM~20477519
> *HEY!!!!!.......WHATS GOING ON "SWUEGRA"..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 02:25 PM~20476680
> *:wave: WHAT UP!? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Hi Mando


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 04:33 PM~20477519
> *HEY!!!!!.......WHATS GOING ON "SWUEGRA"..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HERE YOU GO :cheesy:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:biggrin: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 02:27 PM~20476695
> *AINT YOU   SUPPOSED TO   BE WORKING  :happysad: ,,AND NOT HARRASSING ME :angry:
> JUST KIDDIN SIS,,, I WAS GONNA POST BOTH,,, I WAS JUST CRUISIN AROUND
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 04:42 PM~20477596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I FEEL SORRY FOR HIM IT IS :biggrin: *


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know if u can use skirts with china's on a 63 impala? or do u have to shorten the rear end?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 02:01 PM~20476528
> *REPOST!!!!1
> *


 idgaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 3 2011, 02:24 PM~20476673
> *ITS OK HOMER.....IT WASNT ONE OF "HECTORS" SHOWS............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


"you dont gota do drugs to be a gangster"  :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 3 2011, 04:55 PM~20477684
> *Anyone know if u can use skirts with china's on a 63 impala? or do u have to shorten the rear end?
> *


You csn if you not lifted... you will hsve about a 1/4 inch clearence on each side, but if you are juiced then you will need to add a wish bone, because the rear end will shift when you lock up hitting the skirt.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 3 2011, 05:13 PM~20477822
> *"you dont gota do drugs to be a gangster"    :roflmao:
> *


NO!
ITS!
"YOU DONT HAVE TO DO DRUGS TO BE GANGSTER"
Get it right homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 05:03 PM~20477741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A Loving Grandpa.....
A woman in a supermarket is following a grandfather and his badly behaved 3 year-old grandson.
It's obvious to her that he has his hands full with the child screaming for sweets in the sweet aisle, biscuits in the biscuit aisle; and for fruit, cereal and pop in the other aisles.
Meanwhile, Granddad is working his way around, saying in a controlled voice, "Easy, William, we won't be long, easy, boy."
Another outburst, and she hears the granddad calmly say, "It's okay, William, just a couple more minutes and we'll be out of here. Hang in there, boy."
At the checkout, the little terror is throwing items out of the cart, and Granddad says again in a controlled voice, "William, William, relax buddy, don't get upset. We'll be home in five minutes; stay cool, William."
Very impressed, the woman goes outside where the grandfather is loading his groceries and the boy into the car.
She said to the elderly gentleman, "It's none of my business, but you were amazing in there. I don't know how you did it. That whole time, you kept your composure, and no matter how loud and disruptive he got, you just calmly kept saying things would be okay. William is very lucky to have you as his grandpa."
"Thanks," said the grandfather, "but I'm William .......the little shit's name is Kevin."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2011, 05:29 PM~20477921
> *NO!
> ITS!
> Get it right homeboy! :biggrin: </span>
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 05:38 PM~20477990
> *:dunno:
> Get it right homeboy!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Dog
My wife found out that our dog (a Schnauzer) could hardly hear, so she took it to the veterinarian.

The vet found that the problem was hair in the dog's ears. He cleaned both ears, and the dog could then hear fine.

The vet then proceeded to tell Andrea that, if she wanted to keep this from recurring, she should go to the store get some "Nair" hair remover and rub it in the dog's ears once a month.

Andrea went to the store and bought some "Nair" hair remover. At the register, the pharmacist told her"If you're going to use this under your arms, don't use deodorant for a few days."

Andrea said, "I'm not using it under my arms." 

The pharmacist said, "If you're using it on your legs, don't use body lotion for a couple of days."

Andrea replied, "I'm not using it on my legs either. If you must know, I'm using it on my Schnauzer." 

The pharmacist says, "Well, stay off your bicycle for about a week."


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 3 2011, 02:10 PM~20476577
> *:thumbsdown: Wowzerrs !  this is not a good way to teach our kids to say no to drugs , this is not positive influence to our lowrider community .
> But like everybody says " it is what , it is "
> *


MOST OF US HAVE KIDS AND MOST OF US WOULDN'T WANT THEM TO BECOME DRUG ADDICTS.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR YOU DJ MIDNITE!!!!!! :0 

BE CAREFUL HOMIE hno:



Nurse
A very tired nurse walks into a bank, totally exhausted after an 18-hour shift. 

Preparing to write a check, she pulls a rectal thermometer out of her purse and tries to write with it.

When she realizes her mistake, she looks at the flabbergasted teller, and without missing a beat, she says:

'Well, that's great....
that's just great....
Some asshole's got my pen!'


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 05:38 PM~20477990
> *:dunno:
> Get it right homeboy!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


FIXED! :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2011, 05:49 PM~20478101
> *FIXED! :uh:
> *


I DO IT ALL THE TIME HECTOR


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2011, 05:29 PM~20477921
> *NO!
> ITS!
> "YOU DONT HAVE TO DO DRUGS TO BE GANGSTER"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 05:46 PM~20478062
> *THIS ONES FOR YOU DJ MIDNITE!!!!!! :0
> 
> BE CAREFUL HOMIE hno:
> ...


art open your own thread for jokes :biggrin: :uh: more tortas wey :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup OG how you doing?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 3 2011, 06:10 PM~20478276
> *art open your own thread for jokes :biggrin:  :uh: more tortas wey :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin planjoe and where the hoez at?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 07:56 PM~20471023
> *Here is a view from the Bird's Nest! 2011 Super Indoor Car Show "Arizona Edition"
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats nice :thumbsup: x64


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 05:52 PM~20478128
> *I DO IT ALL THE TIME HECTOR
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GETTING PRETTY GOOD AT THIS HOMIE!
NO ****!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 3 2011, 06:10 PM~20478275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:  I SEE NIPPLES!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2011, 05:29 PM~20477921
> *NO!
> ITS!
> "YOU DONT HAVE TO  DRUGS TO BE GANGSTER"
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: same shit homie except you forgot some words :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 3 2011, 06:10 PM~20478276
> *art open your own thread for jokes :biggrin:  :uh: more tortas wey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 07:16 PM~20478914
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW COMPA BENITO! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 07:22 PM~20478967
> *:wave: QUE SHOW COMPA BENITO! :biggrin:
> *


lol just here chillin at home bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: I AM OUTEE!!!  GOTS TO GO GRUB ON THIS HOME MADE LASAGNA I JUST TOOK OUT THE OVEN!!!!










WILL POST MORE TORTAS LAAAAAATERZZZZZZ!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

dam look at that cracker behind them all in a daze looking at booty..... ahhhh shit thats me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 06:23 PM~20478970
> *
> 
> 
> ...




****** WHAT????!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 3 2011, 07:31 PM~20479052
> *:sprint: I AM OUTEE!!!  GOTS TO GO GRUB ON THIS HOME MADE LASAGNA I JUST TOOK OUT THE OVEN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: looks like shit with cheese on top!!!!!!!!! 



































JUST KIDDING HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAVE ME SUM!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE,,,, IM OUTEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOW AND SLOW  
































WAIT FOR IT .....................









































STILL WAITIN............................




































STILL??......





















DAM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,












HANG IN THERE ITS COMIN...........
























HURRY.....




















ITS GOIN DOWN...
















ITS HERE SOMEWHERE...






















DAYUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 07:37 PM~20479109
> *WELL AZ SIDE,,,, IM OUTEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOW AND SLOW
> 
> ...


ones in inny the other is an outy :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 3 2011, 07:47 PM~20479222
> *ones in inny the other is an outy  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


HOLD IT LIKE A SIX PACK!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

5 Members: Identity Original, Justin-Az, Dat fool Juan, smiley602, *TopDogg*

someones in trouble :wow:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> art open your own thread for jokes :biggrin: :uh: more tortas wey :biggrin:
> 
> Art i have to agree with Ese Puppet


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats up Justin AZ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 07:15 PM~20478897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  same shit homie except you forgot some words  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know HUHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 3 2011, 06:33 PM~20478486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dinner is on the counter :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this is what my homework looks like everyone thinks its just nuts and bolts  :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:h5:  WOO HOO!!!! :biggrin: IT IS TORTA TIME AGAIN!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :sprint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> > art open your own thread for jokes :biggrin: :uh: more tortas wey :biggrin:
> >
> > Art i have to agree with Ese Puppet
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 07:36 PM~20479098
> *:barf:    looks like shit with cheese on top!!!!!!!!!
> JUST KIDDING HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SAVE ME SUM!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ben you didn't say no **** :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 3 2011, 06:15 PM~20478312
> *sup OG how you doing?
> *



what up mijo? How's the familia? You forgot about your Nana Huh!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:

Oh wait... I forgot...



:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :inout:


----------



## 63reddhead (Jul 14, 2010)

what up az need to no if anyone can help me out trying to find out owner of ar car from the vin # JHLRD1872YS018098 let me no if anyone can find anything out


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 3 2011, 08:04 PM~20479425
> *
> Art i have to agree with Ese Puppet
> *


ese puppet is a nobody.... dont lsten to him!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 3 2011, 08:18 PM~20479590
> *I know HUHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :uh:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 3 2011, 10:50 PM~20480928
> *Ben you didn't say no **** :0  :cheesy:
> *



im sorry ****!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63reddhead_@May 3 2011, 11:27 PM~20481149
> *what up az need to no if anyone can help me out trying to find out owner of ar car from the vin # JHLRD1872YS018098 let me no if anyone can find anything out
> *


 :dunno: :shhh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63reddhead_@May 3 2011, 11:27 PM~20481149
> *what up az need to no if anyone can help me out trying to find out owner of ar car from the vin # JHLRD1872YS018098 let me no if anyone can find anything out
> *


Michael Bloomberg
4419 ottis dr
Seattle, Washington 
206-567-5309


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 01:58 AM~20481420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2011, 01:15 AM~20481452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :bowrofl:  :rimshot:
> *


whats up bro?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 3 2011, 06:32 PM~20479065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would have been doing the same thing homie lol!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az


----------



## 63reddhead (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 11:59 PM~20481266
> *Michael Bloomberg
> 4419 ottis dr
> Seattle, Washington
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>There are a few i missed. But i will find them......_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 11:56 PM~20481254


haaaaaa Big Ben you hooked it up again this week for me. you Da man. I don't care what Art :fuq: Loks says


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 3 2011, 11:27 PM~20481146
> *:wave:
> 
> Oh wait... I forgot...
> ...


now you got it!!!!!!!!!!!!

that salute isnt ment for everybody,,, i think its just funny... :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 12:23 AM~20481337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was me on sunday when mando and tata said,,, you are now a Full Member of Identity


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 12:58 AM~20481420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ones my fave!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 4 2011, 08:18 AM~20482370
> *good morning AZ SIDE
> *


morning homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>We got new updates homie's on our website!!!!!!
Check out and see who made "Lowrider of the Month"!!!!!!!</span>_ :cheesy: 

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 12:21 AM~20481321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original+May 4 2011, 07:41 AM~20482168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 08:17 AM~20482363
> *that was me on sunday when mando and tata said,,, you are now a Full Member of Identity
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 10:08 AM~20483007
> *sup az
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 08:17 AM~20482363
> *that was me on sunday when mando and tata said,,, you are now a Full Member of Identity
> *


This cat has white knuckles like Rick. someone pass both of them some lotion


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 4 2011, 10:34 AM~20483125
> *This cat has white knuckles like Rick. someone pass both of them some lotion
> *



WHAT UP? HOW'S IT GOING? :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 08:17 AM~20482363
> *that was me on sunday when mando and tata said,,, you are now a Full Member of Identity
> *



AWW POOR BABY OOOOPPSSSS I MENT ART :biggrin: DON'T START NOTHING WON'T BE NOTHING RIGHT !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2011, 10:54 AM~20483250
> *AWW  POOR BABY OOOOPPSSSS I MENT ART  :biggrin:  DON'T START NOTHING WON'T BE NOTHING RIGHT !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i knew it

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:02 AM~20483295
> *i knew it
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@May 4 2011, 10:33 AM~20483124
> *
> *


What up Mando?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 11:18 AM~20483377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up mikey??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 4 2011, 05:27 AM~20481747
> *Morning az
> *


whats up my *****???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BIGRICHSPIRIT, Art Buck whats up homies??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:59 AM~20483584
> *BIGRICHSPIRIT, Art Buck  whats up homies??
> *


 :wave: BIG HOMIE....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

repost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> i got you ben!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> repost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 4 2011, 10:34 AM~20483125
> *This cat has white knuckles like Rick. someone pass both of them some lotion
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2011, 12:12 PM~20483669
> *YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****. :wow:
> *


sorry ****. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 4 2011, 12:06 PM~20483627
> *:wave: BIG HOMIE....
> *


chillin at home with my son!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 12:14 PM~20483684
> *sorry ****. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 12:14 PM~20483684
> *sorry ****. :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU **** :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2011, 12:28 PM~20483776
> *THANK YOU IM **** :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 12:33 PM~20483810
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! I TOLD U ......U WERE GETTING GOOD AT THIS! :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:58 AM~20483574
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up mikey??
> *


BORED AT WORK!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 4 2011, 01:02 PM~20483953
> *LOL! I TOLD U ......U WERE GETTING GOOD AT THIS! :cheesy:
> *


I WAS GONNA SAY THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 01:22 PM~20484087
> *BORED AT WORK!
> *


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 01:24 PM~20484102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE THAT ME THAT OLD ASS BUD LIGHT YOU WEASEL!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love! WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM








I'm working on making the mag available in print! Who would be down to buy it?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484143
> *If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love!  WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...


ME


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 01:34 PM~20484176
> *ME
> *


If it works out ill make all the back issues available too bro!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 01:34 PM~20484176
> *ME
> *


liar :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 01:27 PM~20484118
> *
> 
> 
> ...







BEND SPINR AND GO UP IN HER,,,,,

CHECK THIS OUT MIKEE THIS SHITS FUNNY!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 3 2011, 11:21 PM~20481118
> *what up mijo? How's the familia? You forgot about your Nana Huh!!!
> *


nope not at all nana


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 3 2011, 11:54 PM~20481243
> *ese puppet is a nobody.... dont lsten to him!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :fuq: :fuq: :shhh:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 4 2011, 01:43 PM~20484220
> *liar :biggrin:
> *


GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 01:49 PM~20484264
> *GET BACK TO WORK
> *


i dont got a yob!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484143
> *If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love!  WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484143
> *If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love!  WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Another Good Issue!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looking for some support from all car clubs, Harris school holding an cinco de mayo event 05/05/11 Thursday, they would like to have some lowrider car clubs out and support unity in the community show our cars and bikes. 
The school is on 55th ave encanto need cars there by 3:30 event from 4-7 

Mike sgt at arms lowrider style car and bike club 
member ACA (Arizona cruisers association)</span>_


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:02 AM~20483295
> *i knew it
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU KNOW NOTHING!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484143
> *If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love!  WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*SHE COULDN'T CHOOSE BUD OR BUDLIGHT!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 4 2011, 02:52 PM~20484607
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


CHECK THE VATO AT THE END,,, HE THROWS HIS HANDS UP!!!!LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.efukt.com/149_Bad_Carlos.html


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2011, 03:05 PM~20484682
> *SHE COULDN'T CHOOSE BUD OR BUDLIGHT!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS OG!!!!!!!!!


I BETCHA WHEN SHE MOVED THE BUD LIGHT BOX... MIKEE'S SPIDER SENSE WAS TINGLING LIKE A FOREST FIRE... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 4 2011, 02:52 PM~20484607
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


HE SALUTES HIM AT THE END.... :biggrin: 
http://www.efukt.com/209_Mexicans_Vs_Whitey.html


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 03:18 PM~20484772
> *NICE PICS OG!!!!!!!!!
> I BETCHA WHEN SHE MOVED THE BUD LIGHT BOX... MIKEE'S SPIDER SENSE WAS TINGLING LIKE A FOREST FIRE... :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA :biggrin: HOW DID YOU KNOW HE CAME RUNNING :biggrin: J/K MIKEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2011, 03:05 PM~20484682
> *SHE COULDN'T CHOOSE BUD OR BUDLIGHT!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EITHER ONE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 03:18 PM~20484772
> *NICE PICS OG!!!!!!!!!
> I BETCHA WHEN SHE MOVED THE BUD LIGHT BOX... MIKEE'S SPIDER SENSE WAS TINGLING LIKE A FOREST FIRE... :biggrin:
> *


IT TINGLED IN A GOOD WAY! :biggrin:
DRINK MORE DAMN IT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 04:22 PM~20485124
> *IT TINGLED IN A GOOD WAY! :biggrin:
> DRINK MORE DAMN IT
> *


MAN I WAS SO CRUDO DAT DAY I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA PASS OUT!
:happysad:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 04:21 PM~20485120
> *EITHER ONE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME! :biggrin:
> *


I BET I AM READY FOR A TEQUILA SUNRISE RITE ABOUT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 4 2011, 04:33 PM~20485194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2011, 10:43 AM~20483185
> *WHAT UP?  HOW'S IT GOING?  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's good OG, doing good over here. How you doing?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 4 2011, 04:58 PM~20485345
> *What's good OG, doing good over here. How you doing?
> *


DOING GOOD  GONNA GET READY TO MAKE SOME TAMALES MY MOM WANTS TAMALES FOR MOTHER'S DAY SO GONNA MAKE SOME :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.advancedsatellites.com/newvanpics/mikevan.htm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2011, 05:05 PM~20485379
> *DOING GOOD    GONNA GET READY TO MAKE SOME TAMALES MY MOM WANTS TAMALES FOR MOTHER'S DAY SO GONNA MAKE SOME  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 01:22 PM~20484087
> *BORED AT WORK!
> *


hahahahahahaha you said "work" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 4 2011, 01:47 PM~20484255
> *:twak:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :shhh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 05:19 PM~20485462
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 4 2011, 02:37 PM~20484538
> *YOU KNOW NOTHING!!!  :machinegun:  :machinegun: HAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 05:22 PM~20485488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 05:22 PM~20485488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > King of the Street's
> >
> > Back bumper all day long


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

PRESTIGIOUS CC will be in Phx next weekend... :biggrin: :biggrin: Taking 3 Impala verts, and a Big Body :biggrin: :biggrin: If you see us come say wuttup


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 03:17 PM~20484761
> *CHECK THE VATO AT THE END,,, HE THROWS HIS HANDS UP!!!!LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.efukt.com/149_Bad_Carlos.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 03:25 PM~20484812
> *HE SALUTES HIM AT THE END.... :biggrin:
> http://www.efukt.com/209_Mexicans_Vs_Whitey.html
> *


The nerve of this child...lol!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Feb 11, 2012 United Dreams Lowrider Super Show Yuma, Az at Cocopah Casino and Resort Biggest Show to start the new year in Southern Az...Plus the best After show Party in the Desert Southwest...SO SAVE THE DATE ON YOUR CALENDERS FOR THIS ONE...... IF U MADE IT LAST YEAR YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING BOUT AND THIS YEAR GUARANTEES TO BE EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER WITH NOT ONLY PAYOUTS TO THE HOPPERS BUT ALSO TO THE BEST OF SHOW CATEGORIES!!!

MORE INFO WILL KEEP COMING THRU OUT THE MONTHS TO KEEP ALL AZ POSTED.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 4 2011, 06:32 PM~20485918
> *Feb 11, 2012 United Dreams Lowrider Super Show Yuma, Az at Cocopah Casino and Resort Biggest Show to start the new year in Southern Az...Plus the best After show Party in the Desert Southwest...SO SAVE THE DATE ON YOUR CALENDERS FOR THIS ONE...... IF U MADE IT LAST YEAR YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING BOUT AND THIS YEAR GUARANTEES TO BE EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER WITH NOT ONLY PAYOUTS TO THE HOPPERS BUT ALSO TO THE BEST OF SHOW CATEGORIES!!!
> 
> MORE INFO WILL KEEP COMING THRU OUT THE MONTHS TO KEEP ALL AZ POSTED.
> *


Yes sir. New Image will be there again.... Great times :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+May 4 2011, 06:32 PM~20485918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOPEFULLY THEY DONT RUN OUT OF THE IDENTITY :wow: GATORADE!

NO DOUBT HOMIE,,,,,, WONDEIF THEY CAN HANDLE US AGAIN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NO **** :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 05:21 PM~20485477
> *hahahahahahaha you said "work" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


some one help ben! he said the w word


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484143
> *If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love!  WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...




me :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Fucking bored out of my mind!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 4 2011, 07:52 PM~20486570
> *Fucking bored out of my mind!!!!!!!
> *


Whats crakin penguin?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@May 4 2011, 05:55 PM~20485691
> *PRESTIGIOUS CC will be in Phx next weekend...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Taking 3 Impala verts, and a Big Body  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  If you see us come say wuttup
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 4 2011, 07:23 PM~20486269
> *some one help ben! he said the w word
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 4 2011, 07:52 PM~20486570
> *Fucking bored out of my mind!!!!!!!
> *


did you already jackoff???


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 07:59 PM~20486641
> *did you already jackoff???
> *




Lmao! Did that as soon as I got home from work! Helps with all the stress I get at work :cheesy:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 4 2011, 07:54 PM~20486595
> *Whats crakin penguin?
> *



Watching the LAKE SHOW mang! :biggrin: 

Sup with you?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 4 2011, 08:04 PM~20486675
> *Lmao! Did that as soon as I got home from work! Helps with all the stress I get at work  :cheesy:
> *


then i dont know what else you can do not to be bored!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

What u guys think about them Envious touch wheels in wheel & tire thread?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 4 2011, 08:13 PM~20486750
> *What u guys think about them Envious touch wheels in wheel & tire thread?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 08:14 PM~20486760
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



I'm looking for some 13" 72 spoke crosslace chrome with sum black powder!! Can u hook that's up Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 4 2011, 08:18 PM~20486797
> *I'm looking for some 13" 72 spoke crosslace chrome with sum black powder!! Can u hook that's up Ben?
> *


call me bro!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 08:20 PM~20486813
> *call me bro!!!
> *


Give me a week or two, getting some work done on my engine! But I will definitely be ready for wheels by the end of the month.


----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYBODY TO KROWN ENTERTAINMENT CINCO DE MAYO LATIN CULTURE MUSIC/ART FESTIVAL & ALSO MY B-DAY BASH TOMORROW @ ROCKY POINT CANTINA 1001 E. 8TH STREET IN TEMPE ARIZONA I GOT $2 CARONAS & $1 HOUSE SHOTS ALL DAY FROM 1PM -9PM
BRING OUT THE LOWIDERS FOR THE PHOTOSHOOTS WITH SEXY KROWN CALENDAR MODELS & WET T-SHIRT CONTEST..... 













SEE PHOTOS FROM OUR PAST EVENTS HERE
AZ LOWRIDER PHOTOS


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

OSWeyn8
this is some crazy shit!  :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 08:14 PM~20486760
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ben you need to start selling these :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

KAT DADDY DANCING AT LONG WONGS IN SOUTH PHOENIX SUNDAY AFTER THE CARSHOW


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@May 4 2011, 08:27 PM~20486866
> *I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYBODY TO KROWN ENTERTAINMENT CINCO DE MAYO LATIN CULTURE MUSIC/ART FESTIVAL & ALSO  MY B-DAY BASH TOMORROW @ ROCKY POINT CANTINA 1001 E. 8TH STREET IN TEMPE ARIZONA I GOT $2 CARONAS & $1 HOUSE SHOTS ALL DAY FROM 1PM -9PM
> BRING OUT THE LOWIDERS FOR THE PHOTOSHOOTS WITH SEXY KROWN CALENDAR MODELS  & WET T-SHIRT CONTEST.....
> 
> ...


That's my thursday night spot that place is always poping!! I will be there again tomorrow


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 08:14 PM~20486760
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


PINCHE HATER :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 08:20 PM~20486813
> *call me bro!!!
> *


BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 4 2011, 08:25 PM~20486847
> *Give me a week or two, getting some work done on my engine! But I will definitely be ready for wheels by the end of the month.
> *


   thats cool homie, just let me know when your ready to order them


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:wave: What up JoJo, What up Ben.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@May 4 2011, 11:32 PM~20488137
> *:wave: What up JoJo, What up Ben.
> *


SUP FISH


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 4 2011, 09:06 PM~20487151
> *ben you need to start selling these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



shit ive been selling those since 89 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@May 4 2011, 11:32 PM~20488137
> *:wave: What up JoJo, What up Ben.
> *


whats up homie, when are you gonna come measure the kick pannels


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 4 2011, 09:19 PM~20487253
> *KAT DADDY DANCING AT LONG WONGS IN SOUTH PHOENIX SUNDAY AFTER THE CARSHOW
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 4 2011, 10:37 PM~20487858
> *PINCHE HATER :0
> *



i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:40 PM~20488186
> *i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 4 2011, 11:41 PM~20488190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


que aces loko?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:48 PM~20488230
> *que aces loko?
> *


PATEANDOLA WEY no life :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

daaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnn 18,000 posts!!!! i hate to say it but i need a job!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 12:57 AM~20488255
> *daaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnn  18,000 posts!!!!  i hate to say it but i need a job!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2011, 12:20 AM~20488311
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up mike hoe81 and 187 edition good morning az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looking for some support from all car clubs, Harris school holding an cinco de mayo event 05/05/11 Thursday, they would like to have some lowrider car clubs out and support unity in the community show our cars and bikes. 
The school is on 55th ave encanto need cars there by 3:30 event from 4-7 

Mike sgt at arms lowrider style car and bike club 
member ACA (Arizona cruisers association)_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 08:18 AM~20489527
> *Looking for some support from all car clubs, Harris school holding an cinco de mayo event 05/05/11 Thursday, they would like to have some lowrider car clubs out and support unity in the community show our cars and bikes.
> The school is on 55th ave encanto need cars there by 3:30 event from 4-7
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 07:59 PM~20486641
> *did you already jackoff???
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 5 2011, 08:20 AM~20489538
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+May 5 2011, 05:13 AM~20488718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up my ******????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:57 PM~20488255
> *daaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnn  18,000 posts!!!!  i hate to say it but i need a job!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:shhh: :shhh: :uh: SO FAR I HAVE HEARD YOU SAY THE "W" AND "J" WORD!!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 08:39 AM~20489628
> *whats up my  MEXICANS????
> 
> 
> ...


 FIXED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 5 2011, 09:10 AM~20489796
> *:shhh: :shhh: :uh: SO FAR I HAVE HEARD YOU SAY THE "W" AND "J" WORD!!!! :twak: :biggrin:
> *


i know man, shit im fuckin up huh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

What up sef


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY ART LOKS....THANKS FOR COMING BY AND VISITING WITH ME FOR A LIL BIT..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 4 2011, 07:08 PM~20486137
> *HOPEFULLY THEY DONT RUN  OUT OF THE IDENTITY  :wow: GATORADE!
> 
> NO DOUBT HOMIE,,,,,, WONDEIF THEY CAN HANDLE US AGAIN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  NO **** :wow:
> *



Believe me the casino will be prepared for u guys hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 5 2011, 11:00 AM~20490447
> *HEY ART LOKS....THANKS FOR COMING BY AND VISITING WITH ME FOR A LIL BIT..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IAM GONNA REGRET THIS :uh: 
BUT SINCE YOUR MY HOMIE AND ALL....
NO ****!!!
























YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MCBENERONE_@May 4 2011, 08:27 PM~20486866
> *I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYBODY TO KROWN ENTERTAINMENT CINCO DE MAYO LATIN CULTURE MUSIC/ART FESTIVAL & ALSO  MY B-DAY BASH TOMORROW @ ROCKY POINT CANTINA 1001 E. 8TH STREET IN TEMPE ARIZONA I GOT $2 CARONAS & $1 HOUSE SHOTS ALL DAY FROM 1PM -9PM
> BRING OUT THE LOWIDERS FOR THE PHOTOSHOOTS WITH SEXY KROWN CALENDAR MODELS  & WET T-SHIRT CONTEST.....
> 
> ...


happy birthday homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 5 2011, 11:00 AM~20490447
> *HEY ART LOKS....THANKS FOR COMING BY AND VISITING WITH ME FOR A LIL BIT..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya homie,,,,, u see how my fone was blowin up,,,,, but now i know where ur at,,,, i ill stop by again,,,, 

glad your doin good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 11:17 AM~20490578
> *I KNOW IAM GONNA REGRET THIS :uh:
> BUT SINCE YOUR MY HOMIE AND ALL....
> NO ****!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
**** patrol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 11:43 AM~20490733
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> **** patrol
> 
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 11:43 AM~20490733
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> **** patrol
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 5 2011, 11:44 AM~20490744
> *:bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


MY HERO!!!!!! :0 






































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 11:43 AM~20490733
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> **** patrol
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hector is a ****??? :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 12:49 PM~20491095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hector is a ****??? :dunno:
> *


http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/sex-windy-city/assets_c/2010/01/****-thumb-250x375-53511.jpg


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 12:49 PM~20491095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hector is a ****??? :dunno:
> *


WAIT A MINUTE!
YOU FORGOT TO ASK ME IF I JACK OFF YET! :wow: 








































J/K :biggrin: 




































NO!!!!!!!!!!
IAM NOT ****!!!!!!
LOL!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 12:55 PM~20491134
> *http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/sex-windy-city/assets_c/2010/01/****-thumb-250x375-53511.jpg
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 4 2011, 06:32 PM~20485918
> *Feb 11, 2012 United Dreams Lowrider Super Show Yuma, Az at Cocopah Casino and Resort Biggest Show to start the new year in Southern Az...Plus the best After show Party in the Desert Southwest...SO SAVE THE DATE ON YOUR CALENDERS FOR THIS ONE...... IF U MADE IT LAST YEAR YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING BOUT AND THIS YEAR GUARANTEES TO BE EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER WITH NOT ONLY PAYOUTS TO THE HOPPERS BUT ALSO TO THE BEST OF SHOW CATEGORIES!!!
> 
> MORE INFO WILL KEEP COMING THRU OUT THE MONTHS TO KEEP ALL AZ POSTED.
> *


GOOD IDEA HOMIE!!!!!
LOCK DAT IN AHEAD OF TIME.

OUR ANNUAL SHOW IS GONNA BE ON FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 ON SUNDAY THIS TIME.
:biggrin: 

BUT WATCH SOME OUTSIDE PROMOTER SCREW IT ALL UP LOL!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 4 2011, 11:57 PM~20488255
> *daaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnn  18,000 posts!!!!  i hate to say it but i need a job!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


VANBUREN IS ALWAYS HIRING HOMIE :biggrin: JUST SAYING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 3 2011, 07:32 PM~20479065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn arron i know what you did later on that night :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 5 2011, 01:33 PM~20491410
> *damn arron i know what you did later on that night :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


That cracker was strung out :biggrin: on that eye candy.lol.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 5 2011, 01:32 PM~20491398
> *VANBUREN IS ALWAYS HIRING HOMIE  :biggrin: JUST SAYING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PUPPET WILL GET MAD! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 5 2011, 02:00 PM~20491606
> *PUPPET WILL GET MAD! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

need to get intouch with a good engraver ?? anyone know someone that can hook me up?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 5 2011, 02:00 PM~20491606
> *PUPPET WILL GET MAD! :biggrin:
> *


its koo he gota pay me jajajajaa :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please welcome them with open arms......_ :happysad:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484143
> *If you haven't already checked out the New May 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine please take a few minutes to show some AZ love!  WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 02:33 PM~20491827
> *Please welcome them with open arms......  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 10:17 AM~20490578
> *I KNOW IAM GONNA REGRET THIS :uh:
> BUT SINCE YOUR MY HOMIE AND ALL....
> NO ****!!!
> ...




NAH....I DIDNT FOR GET IT....IM A GROWN AS MAN FU.......THAT NO **** SHIT IS PLAYED OUT........IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO THINK OR PLAY THAT BULLSHIT ANY LONGER THEN KNOCK YOURSELF THE FUCK OUT..............AGAIN.....THANKS FOR COMING BY ART........


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 12:02 PM~20491178
> *WAIT A MINUTE!
> YOU FORGOT TO ASK ME IF I JACK OFF YET! :wow:
> J/K :biggrin:
> ...




DENIAL IS THE FIRST STAGE.......JUST ADMIT IT AND YOULL BE FINE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 5 2011, 02:58 PM~20492002
> *:uh:
> *


BEER ME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 5 2011, 03:05 PM~20492040
> *DENIAL IS THE FIRST STAGE.......JUST ADMIT IT AND YOULL BE FINE.....
> *


I LOVE U TOO CARNAL!
NO ****!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 5 2011, 03:02 PM~20492024
> *NAH....I DIDNT FOR GET IT....IM A GROWN AS MAN FU.......THAT NO **** SHIT  IS PLAYED OUT........IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO THINK OR PLAY THAT BULLSHIT ANY LONGER THEN KNOCK YOURSELF THE FUCK OUT..............AGAIN.....THANKS FOR COMING BY ART........
> *


ya sabes homie,,, ill see you again ,,hate that i had 2 dip out like that but u know the drill!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 5 2011, 02:58 PM~20492002
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

THIS IS NOT MY VIDEO BUT THIS PRETTY MUCH WHAT I DID WITH MY HOMIES IN SAN JOSE FRIDAY NIGHT ALL DAY SATURDAY AND SUNDAY PLUS HIT UP SOME BBQ'S!! YES THE COPS OVER THERE TRIP LIKE CRAZY!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20492051
> *BEER ME!
> *


fuck that!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

5 Members: elphoenixquetzal, CHUCKS66, westcoast_lowlow, OGPLAYER, *D.J. Midnite*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 12:55 PM~20491134
> *http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/sex-windy-city/assets_c/2010/01/****-thumb-250x375-53511.jpg
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

4 Members: elphoenixquetzal, Ben'sCustomWheels, westcoast_lowlow, OGPLAYER *" "*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 01:02 PM~20491178
> *WAIT A MINUTE!
> YOU FORGOT TO ASK ME IF I JACK OFF YET! :wow:
> J/K :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 02:30 PM~20492192
> *THIS IS NOT MY VIDEO BUT THIS PRETTY MUCH WHAT I DID WITH MY HOMIES IN SAN JOSE FRIDAY NIGHT ALL DAY SATURDAY AND SUNDAY PLUS HIT UP SOME BBQ'S!! YES THE COPS OVER THERE TRIP LIKE CRAZY!!
> 
> 
> *




DAM HOMIE!!!!....WERE THE PO-POs TELLING THE PEOPLE IN THE RESTAURANT NOT TO SELL ANYMORE FOOD???!!!!............WOW!!!.....THATS BULLSHIT RIGHT THERE.......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:00 PM~20492349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SHE COULD HAVE HAD A WEAPON!! LOL


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 02:57 PM~20492335
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 5 Members: elphoenixquetzal, CHUCKS66, westcoast_lowlow, OGPLAYER, D.J. Midnite
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: QUE FUCKER????!!!!!........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 5 2011, 01:32 PM~20491398
> *VANBUREN IS ALWAYS HIRING HOMIE  :biggrin: JUST SAYING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OK ITS OFFICIAL= I AM GOING TO BE A PIMP ON VAN BUREN SO IM INTERVIEWING SOME HOODRATS TO FILL THE PROSTITUTE POSITIONS I HAVE OPEN AKA REGULAR BITCHES...

I ALSO NEED A BOTTOM BITCH TO BE THERE FOR ME.... PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO AND SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT..........







puppet could be the freaky smurf!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 5 2011, 04:02 PM~20492371
> *DAM HOMIE!!!!....WERE THE PO-POs TELLING THE PEOPLE IN THE RESTAURANT NOT TO SELL ANYMORE FOOD???!!!!............WOW!!!.....THATS BULLSHIT RIGHT THERE.......... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


JUST ABOUT AND SHIT!!LOL! THEY TOLD ME SOMETIMES THEY DO MAKE THEM CLOSE EARLY BECAUSE LIKE THAT THEY CAN BUST WHO EVER IS IN THE PARKING LOTS BECAUSE THAT WOULD BE "LOITERING" I AM USUALLY THE GUY DEFENDING THE COPS BUT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THAT I WAS LIKE DAMN THESE COPS ARE TRIPPING THEY WOULD PARK ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AND PULL PEOPLE OVER FOR WHAT EVER AND MAKE SHIT UP IT WAS CRAZY BUT PEOPLE KEPT CRUISING AND CHILLING AND HAVING FUN NOBODY WAS BEING STUPID


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20492408
> *OK ITS OFFICIAL=  I AM GOING TO BE A PIMP ON VAN BUREN SO IM INTERVIEWING SOME HOODRATS TO FILL THE PROSTITUTE POSITIONS I HAVE OPEN AKA REGULAR BITCHES...
> 
> I ALSO NEED A BOTTOM BITCH TO BE THERE FOR ME....  PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO AND SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT..........
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LET ME TAKE NOTES LOL


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 03:00 PM~20492349
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:07 PM~20492408
> *OK ITS OFFICIAL=  I AM GOING TO BE A PIMP ON VAN BUREN SO IM INTERVIEWING SOME HOODRATS TO FILL THE PROSTITUTE POSITIONS I HAVE OPEN AKA REGULAR BITCHES...
> 
> I ALSO NEED A BOTTOM BITCH TO BE THERE FOR ME....  PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO AND SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT..........
> ...


Ben you gotta get a whole gang of hoes to work the streets and bring that paper home.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 5 2011, 03:56 PM~20492329
> *fuck that!
> *


OK!!!!!!!!
YOU KNOW ALL DAT BEEE I OWE YOU?




































































GONE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 5 2011, 02:00 PM~20491606
> *PUPPET WILL GET MAD! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 5 2011, 03:02 PM~20492024
> *NAH....I DIDNT FOR GET IT....IM A GROWN AS MAN FU.......THAT NO **** SHIT  IS PLAYED OUT........IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO THINK OR PLAY THAT BULLSHIT ANY LONGER THEN KNOCK YOURSELF THE FUCK OUT..............AGAIN.....THANKS FOR COMING BY ART........
> *



OK ****!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 04:22 PM~20492516
> *OK!!!!!!!!
> YOU KNOW ALL DAT BEEE I OWE YOU?
> GONE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 03:12 PM~20492091
> *ya sabes homie,,, ill see you again ,,hate that i had 2 dip out like that but u know the drill !!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/jclapp/****.jpg


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:00 PM~20492349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*GET DOWN BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:34 PM~20492607
> *http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/jclapp/****.jpg
> *


NOW THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE!
A BUNCH OF HOMIES KICKING IT AND HAVING A GOOD TIME JOKING AND HAVING A GOOD LAUGH! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:36 PM~20492622
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>DONT LOOK AT ME PUpPET!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:08 PM~20492410
> *JUST ABOUT AND SHIT!!LOL! THEY TOLD ME SOMETIMES THEY DO MAKE THEM CLOSE EARLY BECAUSE LIKE THAT THEY CAN BUST WHO EVER IS IN THE PARKING LOTS BECAUSE THAT WOULD BE "LOITERING" I AM USUALLY THE GUY DEFENDING THE COPS BUT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THAT I WAS LIKE DAMN THESE COPS ARE TRIPPING THEY WOULD PARK ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AND PULL PEOPLE OVER FOR WHAT EVER AND MAKE SHIT UP IT WAS CRAZY BUT PEOPLE KEPT CRUISING AND CHILLING AND HAVING FUN NOBODY WAS BEING STUPID
> *


     I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL............


















BUT..........................................


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:40 PM~20492635
> *i think he was sayinn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DONT LOOK AT ME PUpPET!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:40 PM~20492635
> *i think he was sayinn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,DONT LOOK AT ME PUpPET!!!!!!
> *


LIL PUPPET!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:42 PM~20492652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:34 PM~20492607
> *http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e201/jclapp/****.jpg
> *


FIXED BIG **** :happysad: uuuhhh my bad BIG BEN


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:41 PM~20492643
> *        I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL............
> BUT..........................................
> 
> ...


I see your not at your office today :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:45 PM~20492673
> *FIXED BIG **** :happysad:  uuuhhh my bad BIG BEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:46 PM~20492677
> *I see your not at your office today  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO YES IM AM..... IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MAKING A elphoenixquetzal ACTION FIGURE AND AFTER IMMA WHIPE MY ARTLOKS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:45 PM~20492673
> *FIXED BIG **** :happysad:  uuuhhh my bad BIG BEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART we better stop I think BIG BEN is getting mad lol
























wait for it






















wait 


























BAM!!!!!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:47 PM~20492688
> *LMAO  YES IM AM.....  IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MAKING A elphoenixquetzal ACTION FIGURE AND AFTER IMMA WHIPE MY ARTLOKS!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO NOW THATS COMEDY :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:53 PM~20492728
> *ART we better stop I think BIG BEN is getting mad lol
> wait for it
> wait
> ...


WE GOT A WINNERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 5 2011, 04:54 PM~20492737
> *LMFAO NOW THATS COMEDY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:53 PM~20492728
> *ART we better stop I think BIG BEN is getting mad lol
> wait for it
> wait
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

member this Art??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 04:47 PM~20492688
> *LMAO  YES IM AM.....  IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MAKING A elphoenixquetzal ACTION FIGURE AND big of an asshole :wow:*


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:45 PM~20492673
> *FIXED BIG **** :happysad:  uuuhhh my bad BIG BEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:46 PM~20492677
> *I see your not at your office today  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Office humor
Best Things to say if Caught Sleeping At Your Desk...

"They told me at the blood bank this might happen."

"This is just a 15 minute power-nap as described in that time management course you sent me."

"Whew! Guess I left the top off the White-Out You probably got here just in time!"

"I wasn't sleeping! I was meditating on the mission statement and envisioning a new paradigm."

"I was testing my keyboard for drool resistance."

"I was doing Yoga exercises to relieve work-related stress."

"Damn! Why did you interrupt me? I had almost figured out a solution to our biggest problem."

"The coffee machine is broken..."

"Someone must've put decaf in the wrong pot..."

" ... in Jesus' name. Amen."

"IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MAKING A elphoenixquetzal ACTION FIGURE AND AFTER IMMA WHIPE MY ARTLOKS!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 5 2011, 04:42 PM~20492652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like art before the haircut jajaja


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 5 2011, 05:43 PM~20493036
> *he looks like art before the haircut jajaja
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20493041
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


sup ese whats cookin homito :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 5 2011, 05:57 PM~20493138
> *sup ese whats cookin homito :biggrin:
> *


dont know yet carnalito,,,, 

steal debating que to do homie!!! still early..
:biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

What's going down for cinco de Mayo!!!! :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 5 2011, 06:07 PM~20493221
> *What's going down for cinco de Mayo!!!! :dunno:
> *


meccicans!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Just got me a new intake for my shiet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> Just got me a new intake for my shiet!!! :biggrin:



AND DONT SLEEP AZ SIDE THAT IS STARTING TODAY,,,,,,,,,, AND ENDING AFTER OUR SHOW AND SHINE,,,,,GO GET UR FEET WET TODAY,,,,,,TOMORROW GO GET PRIMED UP,,, AND BE READY TO SHOW AND SHINE ON SATURDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 5 2011, 06:20 PM~20493360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Edelbrock.  What carb you going to run?


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> AND DONT SLEEP AZ SIDE THAT IS STARTING TODAY,,,,,,,,,, AND ENDING AFTER OUR SHOW AND SHINE,,,,,GO GET UR FEET WET TODAY,,,,,,TOMORROW GO GET PRIMED UP,,, AND BE READY TO SHOW AND SHINE ON SATURDAY!!!!!!


Dunno if I can make it. Got alot of shit to do for the wifey & mothersday! Plus my car ain't running at the moment! I will be at the lowrider show for sure though!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 5 2011, 06:24 PM~20493396
> *Nice Edelbrock.   What carb you going to run?
> *


I have a 4 barrel edelbrock for it :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GREAT DAY!!!!!
LOTS OF LAUGH!!!!!!!!










AY TA WATCHO


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 5 2011, 06:24 PM~20493396
> *Nice Edelbrock.   What carb you going to run?
> *


i think 600cfm are the best


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 06:38 PM~20493515
> *GREAT DAY!!!!!
> LOTS OF LAUGH!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


FIXED


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 5 2011, 06:37 PM~20493499
> *I have a 4 barrel edelbrock for it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up everyone! Just want to wish everyone a happy and safe 5 de Mayo! 

Identity C.C. will be hosting its annual show & shine again at Kileys grill this weekend. This is a fundraiser for our club. Show fee is donations just like th last time! We will be having live music and DJ Los will also be out on the scene! If you need more info feel free to pm or call me. Hope to see everyone there this weekend! 











forgot to mention. last year we had over 90 entries so if you want a good spot be sure to get there early. 

Plus the Pacqiuao / Mosley fight will be televised inside Kileys 6:00pm


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 05:18 PM~20492853
> *:angry: dats bullshit
> 
> i know im a asshole :angry:
> ...


ok your not as big but you are definitly alot uglier

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 5 2011, 04:45 PM~20492673
> *FIXED BIG **** :happysad:  uuuhhh my bad BIG BEN
> 
> 
> ...


Lolololololol shaZzzzzam que onda "viejon"


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 5 2011, 08:02 PM~20494132
> *Lolololololol shaZzzzzam que onda "viehon"
> *


aqui nomas chillin en la casa


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 5 2011, 08:04 PM~20494146
> *aqui nomas chillin en la casa
> *


 Echa me u fonaso bro quando tengas chansa "simon" el mero mero maromero


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 02:33 PM~20491827
> *Please welcome them with open arms......  :happysad:
> *


    now ima have sell my caprice!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 5 2011, 02:33 PM~20491827
> *Please welcome them with open arms......  :happysad:
> *


fixd Safford not stafford had 2 fix it since its my home town  good luck wit the chapter :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Any body have any chrome for a regal for sale a-arms,rearend undeees ect


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> AND DONT SLEEP AZ SIDE THAT IS STARTING TODAY,,,,,,,,,, AND ENDING AFTER OUR SHOW AND SHINE,,,,,GO GET UR FEET WET TODAY,,,,,,TOMORROW GO GET PRIMED UP,,, AND BE READY TO SHOW AND SHINE ON SATURDAY!!!!!!


Dunno if I can make it. Got alot of shit to do for the wifey & mothersday! Plus my car ain't running at the moment! I will be at the lowrider show for sure though!!!
[/quote]
DAMN I gots to work i may roll my 35 ton Wrecker in kw sitting on 22s :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TREND SETTER, Pitirijas, El Azteca 85 Buick, MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, kraz13

WAzzup Az side :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

,Huge thank you to the clubs that came out to support CW Harris school cinco de mayo event this is first time this school ever had event like this was great turn out for them,special thanks to my lowrder style cc familia, old school cc,life cc, majestics cc, intruders cc, Arizona outlaws cc for coming out to support this school, 
Thanks again
Mike sgt at arms lowrider style cc


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

here goes some pics from last sunday after the show..... not Big Mando material but you know whats up...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Ben I need sum chrome and sum 16 for the back can or du u knw any boy that's can help if not I'm to big homie orlies unless some one out here may have some so wats up carnales ay carnanitas can u all a brown man that need help


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i got some more ill post up in the morning!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 6 2011, 01:34 AM~20495769
> *Ben I need sum chrome and sum 16 for the back can or du u knw any boy that's can help if not I'm to big homie orlies unless some one out here may have some so wats up carnales ay carnanitas can u all a brown man that need help
> *


wtf????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Pinche ben I think u my new spell check homie from why-o-me- don't u knw me


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az still here at work been here since 5 am and tired like a mofo.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morning az . its friday ben aint got a job and he aint got shit to do jk sup ben :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 03:13 AM~20495853
> *Good morning az still here at work been here since  5 am and tired like a mofo.
> *


u been at work for 22 hours? got damn!!! talk about over time :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 01:37 AM~20495776
> *wtf?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i said the same thing when i read that Ben :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 01:33 AM~20495766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what happens when u start takin pics without the ready for it :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> LMAO YES IM AM..... IM IN THE MIDDLE OF MAKING A elphoenixquetzal ACTION FIGURE AND AFTER IMMA WHIPE MY ARTLOKS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh that was funny :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_THIS IS WHATS UP THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 5 2011, 06:47 PM~20493597
> *FIXED
> *


THANKS HOMIE......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 5 2011, 07:24 PM~20493848
> *Whats up everyone! Just want to wish everyone a happy and safe 5 de Mayo!
> 
> Identity C.C. will be hosting its annual show & shine again at Kileys grill this weekend. This is a fundraiser for our club.  Show fee is donations just like th last time! We will be having live music and DJ Los will also be out on the scene! If you need more info feel free to pm or call me. Hope to see everyone there this weekend!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@May 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20494884
> *fixd  Safford not stafford had 2 fix it since its my home town  good luck wit the chapter :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's Ben!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 6 2011, 05:17 AM~20496018
> *Morning az . its friday ben aint got a job and he aint got shit to do jk sup ben :biggrin:
> *



aint that the truth!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 6 2011, 06:29 AM~20496224
> *:roflmao: i said the same thing when i read that Ben  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ****** just cant spell sometimes!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 6 2011, 06:31 AM~20496230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats what happens when u start takin pics without the ready for it  :biggrin:
> *



looks like deer caught in the head lights huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 6 2011, 06:53 AM~20496302
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh that was funny  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



hey what up, are you gonna go out to Kiley's this weekend?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 6 2011, 08:16 AM~20496690
> *Thanks for the pic's Ben!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats good AZ Side :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 09:12 AM~20496953
> *hey what up, are you gonna go out to Kiley's this weekend?
> *


I sure am. get to socialize and watch the fight. How about you, are you guys coming out?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 6 2011, 09:16 AM~20496976
> *whats good AZ Side  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 6 2011, 09:16 AM~20496976
> *whats good AZ Side  :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin homie?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 6 2011, 09:39 AM~20497101
> *I sure am. get to socialize and watch the fight. How about you, are you guys coming out?
> *


who you going for in the fight?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 10:08 AM~20497241
> *who you going for in the fight?
> *


Pacquiao... I think it will be a pretty good fight, or I hope it will be.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 6 2011, 10:14 AM~20497273
> *Pacquiao... I think it will be a pretty good fight, or I hope it will be.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 6 2011, 09:16 AM~20496976
> *whats good AZ Side  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 09:13 AM~20496959
> *yup!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MORE? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by la familia c.c. Az_@May 6 2011, 12:37 PM~20498010
> *WAS UP AZ SIDE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here go the some pic's of the Cinco De Mayo Show!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 01:37 AM~20495776
> *wtf?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jajaja I gave up after the 3dr time!!!! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 


MR LUNA...YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS..........


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good midnite


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 01:25 PM~20498673
> *What's good midnite
> *



NADA....JUST LAID UP HERE IN THE HOSPITAL STILL.......Y TU??????.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr luna sorry to hear about your moms passing I will keep you and your family and your mom in my prayers.


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20498032
> *Here go the some pic's of the Cinco De Mayo Show!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 wtf is my brothers truck doing there that truck is supposed to be parked!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

How you doing og


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 5 2011, 08:02 PM~20494132
> *Lolololololol shaZzzzzam que onda "viejon"
> *


que onda bro,,,, como andas.... iwill see saturday homie!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

* Good pics BIG BEN!! *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 02:55 PM~20498808
> *How you doing og
> *



I am doing good :biggrin: How you doing?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 02:49 PM~20498773
> *:0  wtf is my brothers truck doing there that truck is supposed to be parked!!!
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20498032
> *Here go the some pic's of the Cinco De Mayo Show!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 6 2011, 02:17 PM~20498637
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> MR LUNA...YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS..........
> *


X100,000,000

SORRY TO HEAR DAT CARNAL.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 02:49 PM~20498773
> *:0  wtf is my brothers truck doing there that truck is supposed to be parked!!!
> *


WHICH ONE?
THERE BOTH BAD ASS! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 03:01 PM~20498831
> *I am doing good  :biggrin:  How you doing?
> *


I'm doing good just tired from work I worked a total of 25 hours non stop and right now I am burnt out but hey gotta support my family :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 03:24 PM~20498937
> *I'm doing good just tired from  work I worked a total of 25 hours non stop and right now I am burnt out but hey gotta support my family :biggrin:
> *



glad your doing good!!! :biggrin: Yup you have to do whatever for your family cause family comes first!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 6 2011, 10:14 AM~20497273
> *Pacquiao... I think it will be a pretty good fight, or I hope it will be.
> *



GOOOOOOOOOO PAC-MAN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 03:27 PM~20498950
> *glad your doing good!!! :biggrin:  Yup you have to do whatever for your family cause family comes first!!!
> *


I agree 100%


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 03:29 PM~20498957
> *I agree 100%
> *


 :biggrin: are you going to the identity show and shine!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up Big Ben? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 03:33 PM~20498970
> *:biggrin: are you going to the identity show and shine!!
> *


I want to but I gotta take care of some stuff first but I will probabbly roll through for a bit


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Que onda ben


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 03:35 PM~20498982
> *I want to but I gotta take care of some stuff first but I will probabbly roll through for a bit
> *



Cool I might go too :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 6 2011, 12:38 PM~20498017
> *MORE? :biggrin:
> *



WORKING ON THAT RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 03:34 PM~20498975
> *What up Big Ben?  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP OG HOW YOU DOING???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 6 2011, 12:57 PM~20498115
> *jajaja I gave up after the 3dr time!!!! :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 03:51 PM~20499083
> *WHATS UP OG  HOW YOU DOING???
> *


Chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 6 2011, 02:17 PM~20498637
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> MR LUNA...YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS..........
> *



yes Al we are here for you homie..... all i can say is we have you and your family in our prayers !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 03:28 PM~20498954
> *GOOOOOOOOOO PAC-MAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.J. Midnite_@May 6 2011, 02:28 PM~20498689
> *NADA....JUST LAID UP HERE IN THE HOSPITAL STILL.......Y TU??????.....
> *


WHICH ONE ARE YOU AT?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 6 2011, 03:36 PM~20498988
> *Que onda ben
> *


que onda loko??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i got some more pics from last sunday, wanna see them?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS TATA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:02 PM~20499147
> *i got some more pics from last sunday, wanna see them?
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 03:58 PM~20499115
> *yes Al we are here for you homie..... all i can say is we have you and your family in our prayers !!
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2011, 04:08 PM~20499195
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *



UNITY GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 03:52 PM~20499086
> *Chillin  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :biggrin: IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS BENITO!!! :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:13 PM~20499217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG OL CHEESY SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 03:43 PM~20499034
> *Cool I might go too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dont forget some of moms tamales


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 03:28 PM~20498954
> *GOOOOOOOOOO PAC-MAN
> *


x2, he gonna make him retire :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*LOL'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 04:23 PM~20499286
> *:biggrin: dont forget some of moms tamales
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 6 2011, 04:12 PM~20499216
> *:wave: WHAT UP OG PLAYER! :biggrin: IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY!!
> *



WHAT UP MANDO?iT WAS NICE SEEING YOU TOO  ALMOST PASSED YOU BY LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry for your loss Tata Luna :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NICE PICS BEN! :biggrin: 










EVERYBODY BE SAFE......

AL RATO.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LOOK AT THE LIL LIGHT IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:33 PM~20499366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PIC'S BEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20499296
> *LOL'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you knopw thats what its all about ,,,


cold chillin checkin out some low-lows and lol'n!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 6 2011, 04:28 PM~20499322]








[/quote]
ha ha thats what you call a ..............


GROUPE HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:19 PM~20499253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 04:35 PM~20499378
> *NICE PIC'S BEN  :biggrin:
> *


YA BIG BEN,, UNITY ALWAYS LOOKIN STRONG!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:38 PM~20499390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA,,,, IF YOU LOOK REAL CLOSE IM STANDING RIGHT NEXT TO BIG BEN WHEN HE TOOK THIS PIC.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:56 PM~20499500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 


Nice pics Ben! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2011, 05:02 PM~20499545
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Nice pics Ben! :thumbsup:
> *


I TOOK SOME AND MY SON LIL BEN TOOK MOST OF THEM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:58 PM~20499524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *Thanks for all the pics Big Ben and everybody else that has posted pics*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20499556
> * Thanks for all the pics Big Ben and everybody else that has posted pics
> *


YOU GOT IT HOMIE!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 06:03 PM~20499554
> *I TOOK SOME AND MY SON LIL BEN TOOK MOST OF THEM!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he's gettin good :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

is it me or does it feel like it wasnt friday like if it was monday or tuesday


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20499556
> * Thanks for all the pics Big Ben and everybody else that has posted pics
> *


The tin indian is on the warpath.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2011, 05:07 PM~20499580
> *The tin indian is on the warpath.
> *


I was about to ask you how your ride was going!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20499554
> *I TOOK SOME AND MY SON LIL BEN TOOK MOST OF THEM!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: He got skillz with the camera.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2011, 05:08 PM~20499588
> *:wow: He got skillz with the camera.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:08 PM~20499585
> *I was about to ask you how your ride was going!
> *


Still in the chawp shop , hopefully soon itll be out on the warpath with yours. I may end up selling it though.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*"The Tin Indian"*
Sounds like a perfect name for your ride Justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:12 PM~20499607
> *"The Tin Indian"
> Sounds like a perfect name for your ride Justin
> *


Ill be glad to cruise it, I think all thats needed is to put the grill and bumpers on.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2011, 05:10 PM~20499598
> *Still in the chawp shop , hopefully soon itll be out on the warpath with yours. I may end up selling it though.
> *


You should cruise it for a while though if your going to sell it enjoy all that feria you put into it at least for a lil bit.
yea I am still waiting to see if I have to sell mine to hno: hno: hno: hno: :around: hno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2011, 05:13 PM~20499615
> *Ill be glad to cruise it, I think all thats needed is to put the grill and bumpers on.
> *


NICE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20499556
> * Thanks for all the pics Big Ben and everybody else that has posted pics
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:12 PM~20499607
> *"The Tin Indian"
> Sounds like a perfect name for your ride Justin
> *


YA THATS A TRIPPY NAME,,, BUT ITS LIKE REALLY COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 05:17 PM~20499648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was pretty gay ART   


























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 05:19 PM~20499658
> *YA THATS A TRIPPY NAME,,, BUT ITS LIKE REALLY COOL  :thumbsup:
> *


yea thats what I said better than PLANEJOES name for it lol "BOATZZZ N HOEZZZ"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20499679
> *that was pretty gay ART
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


LMAO THIS IS MY NEW THEM MUSIC.....FUNNY SONG.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

4 Members: elphoenixquetzal,* M.G.D*, ART LOKS, thepenguin013



64?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2011, 05:05 PM~20499570
> *:0 he's gettin good :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 6 2011, 05:30 PM~20499740
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 4 Members: elphoenixquetzal, M.G.D, ART LOKS, thepenguin013
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 05:30 PM~20499739
> *LMAO THIS IS MY NEW THEM MUSIC.....FUNNY SONG.
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: 






jk homie :h5: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 05:34 PM~20499752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

7 Members: elphoenixquetzal, 83lowlac, la familia c.c. Az, Dat fool Juan, ART LOKS, azlow4life, Ben'sCustomWheels, *" "*

 Where did miller go?? :dunno: :dunno: 


:sprint: :sprint: :run: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2011, 05:08 PM~20499588
> *:wow: He got skillz with the camera.
> *



YES HE DOES BRO....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the love, thoughts and prayers! Appreciate you all!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 6 2011, 05:52 PM~20499850
> *Thanks everyone for the love, thoughts and prayers! Appreciate you all!
> *


:angel:

:happysad: ALL JOKES ASIDE AL,,, YOU KNOW WE ALL GOT LOVE FOR YOU BRO  .... IT AINT EASY I CANT :happysad: IMAGINE,,, BUT YOU KNOW WE ARE ALL  HERE FOR A HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 05:30 PM~20499739
> *LMAO THIS IS MY NEW THEM MUSIC.....FUNNY SONG.
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK!!! yoooouuuuuuuuu and um FUCK!!!! her tooooooooooo!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 6 2011, 05:52 PM~20499850
> *Thanks everyone for the love, thoughts and prayers! Appreciate you all!
> *


*T.T.T.*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 6 2011, 05:54 PM~20499863
> *:angel:
> 
> :happysad: ALL JOKES ASIDE AL,,, YOU KNOW WE ALL GOT LOVE FOR YOU BRO  .... IT AINT EASY I CANT :happysad:  IMAGINE,,, BUT YOU KNOW WE ARE ALL   HERE FOR A HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes were are Al.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 05:55 PM~20499864
> *FUCK!!! yoooouuuuuuuuu and um FUCK!!!! her tooooooooooo!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ART LOKS


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 6 2011, 06:52 PM~20499850
> *Thanks everyone for the love, thoughts and prayers! Appreciate you all!
> *



Our condolences go to you and your family... You guys are in our prayers.. :angel:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20500080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


K ONDA MIKE


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mando_@May 6 2011, 06:54 PM~20500146
> *K ONDA MIKE
> *


whats up Mando what you been up to?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 05:24 PM~20499296
> *LOL'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you got me basterd! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY C_@May 6 2011, 06:23 PM~20499996
> *Our condolences go to you and your family... You guys are in our prayers.. :angel:
> *


 :angel:

:angel:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

NEW BIG BODY IN TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 6 2011, 09:32 PM~20500624
> *NEW BIG BODY IN TOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: These 2 pics look familiar :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 09:11 AM~20496948
> *looks like deer caught in the head lights huh!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yep that shit was funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 6 2011, 08:32 PM~20500624
> *NEW BIG BODY IN TOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! THATS FCKN CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20500923
> *DAMN!! THATS FCKN CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2011, 09:08 PM~20500826
> *:biggrin: These 2 pics look familiar :cheesy:
> *


i didnt think u can tell the diffrence between your two and da 1 from my phone :biggrin: thxs for the pics homie


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20500923
> *DAMN!! THATS FCKN CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> *


THXS HOMIE  TRING TO KEEP UP WIT ALL THE BAD ASS BIG BODY'S IN THE BIG AZ :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE YOU GO BEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:47 PM~20499446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass ride!!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20499460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Thats a tight ass six 4!!!! Bad ass rides at this show!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20499341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn!!! I dont remember seeing any 61's!! wish i was a pelotero so i can get me one of these though!!!!! :wow: Bad ass 62!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 6 2011, 11:02 PM~20501458
> *:biggrin: damn!!! I dont remember seeing any 61's!! wish i was a pelotero so i can get me one of these though!!!!! :wow: Bad ass 62!!!!!
> *


Whats a pelotero?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20500080
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: what the fuck :wow:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2011, 11:04 PM~20501468
> *Whats a pelotero?
> *


LMAO! a BALLER! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 6 2011, 10:54 PM~20501115
> *i didnt think u can tell the diffrence between your two and da 1 from my phone :biggrin:  thxs for the pics homie
> *



 You know I got you homie... thanks for the party on saturday! :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20500080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats on 40st and thomas!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 6 2011, 07:34 PM~20500314
> *you got me basterd! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 6 2011, 08:32 PM~20500624
> *NEW BIG BODY IN TOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks bad ass gibby!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 6 2011, 09:12 PM~20500849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yep that shit was funny as hell  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 10:32 PM~20501331
> *HERE YOU GO BEN!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks OG


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:fuq:: fuq: :fuq: :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Come out CASH PRIZES $$$$$$$$


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@May 6 2011, 10:32 PM~20501331
> *HERE YOU GO BEN!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIG "K"WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@May 7 2011, 08:58 AM~20502682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't 4get


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 7 2011, 09:34 AM~20502853
> *Don't 4get
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 7 2011, 09:13 AM~20502760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Que rollo puppet


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 7 2011, 09:47 AM~20502924
> *Que rollo puppet
> *


sup compa q rollo


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 7 2011, 09:50 AM~20502938
> *sup compa q rollo
> *



Aqui nomas en la casa tirando barra y tu


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 7 2011, 09:28 AM~20502829
> *THE BIG "K"WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 7 2011, 09:40 AM~20502886
> *
> *


dont miss out


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssssup AZ.... Anyone kno where they are showing the fight in Yuma??? Stuck over here for the weekend and don't wanna miss the fight!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLEASE. DONT FORGOT YOUR CARNALES HERE NEED YOUR SUPPORT ...
FOR A GREAT CAUSE! !!!! :happysad:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Come out CASH PRIZES $$$$$$$$


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

5400 pages!!!!!!!


*Ben'sCustomWheels 9681 *

MANDOS69C/10 6096 
Knightstalker 5272 
ART LOKS 5186 
OGPLAYER 3351 
azmobn06 3279 
BigMandoAZ 3083 
unity_mike 2847 
INSIDIOUS 2822 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
Justin-Az 2616 
Art Buck 2474 
Lowrider Style CC 2325 
TROUBLE 2219 
regal85 2156 
locdownmexikan 2036 
JEN IN PHX 1945 
357IN602 1777 
Lunas64 1748 
big ray 1526 
New-Image-soldier 1456 
MARINATE 1109 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016 
D.J. Midnite 994 
PHX CUSTOM TEES 978 
DeeLoc 839 
LADY C 830 
smiley_62 772 
KNIGHTS IMAGE C C 765 
lil ese 764 
EsePuppet 720 
DIRTY SOUTH 657 
smiley602 649 
gzking 613 
YOUNG ROGUE 587 
PHXROJOE 539 
compita 531 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 503 
Cadi4life 502 
ARIZA70 468 
remione1 459 
elphoenixquetzal 414 
unity1963 369 
l/t1 359 
73 Riviera 357 
childsplay69 341 
BIG CHANO 339 
TREND SETTER 332 
caddy_teXxx 323 
ISPRAYPPG 320 
blazed out 314 
danny chawps 311 
ForeverMobinChevys 309 
ROLL'N 295 
CADILLAC JAY 293 
TRU CRUIZERS 290 
GLENDALE GRL 285 
beanerman 280 
joe 2 64s 278 
PURO CERVANTES 268 
I. K. Rico 266 
RedDog 262 
Twiins 239 
SPIRITRUNNER74 238 
cutlass.hopper 237 
El Azteca 85 Buick 227 
primer665 220 
Riderz-4-Life 217 
87CADDY 217 
djsire 209 
CHUCKS66 204 
azroller 198 
purecandy az 194 
PHXKSTM 192 
MISS *V* 183 
SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH 180 
refined93 180 
Identity Original 179 
mxcn_roc 174 
PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 173 
gordobig818 170 
toons 170 
2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA 167 
chilango's-67 166 
MY85TOY PHX AZ 164 
The1and0nly 164 
PLANJOE 153 
j_mann 150 
chevycaprice89 148 
J2theCHI 148 
sixninebuicks 148 
kraz13 145 
HATERADE 142 
MC83 141 
94sikdeville602 139 
602 Monte 138 
4DA 8O5 137 
macgyver 135 
Candy Blue 64 133 
Icemanrandy 133 
hoppers602 133 
dads86regal 131 
UNTOUCHABLE1 130 
HOE81 130 
Mr.Andres 126 
MonteLoko87 121 
Teamblowme602 121 
knightowl480 119 
robs68 118 
62wildcat 116 
KLIQUE_47 116 
LUXURY 114 
unity prospect 113 
gibby64 112 
97TownCar 109 
BIG NICK 109 
mando 108 
rc4life 104 
KING OF AZ!!! 100


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 6 2011, 04:40 PM~20499404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Ben, you should have made that ugly fool move. messed a perfectly good pic of that 59 all up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 7 2011, 12:37 PM~20503507
> *
> hey Ben, you should have made that ugly fool move. messed a perfectly good pic of that 59 all up
> *


i tried but he was acting like a pose whore..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he aint even a model!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2011, 01:33 PM~20503499
> *5400 pages!!!!!!!
> Ben'sCustomWheels 9681
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20500080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats fucked up :wow: :wow:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 7 2011, 09:50 AM~20502938
> *sup compa q rollo
> *


Ese puppet, what's cooking! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2011, 12:33 PM~20503499
> *5400 pages!!!!!!!
> <span style=\'color:blue\'> MANDOS69C/10 6096 :thumbsup:
> Knightstalker 5272
> ...


:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 7 2011, 05:31 PM~20504463
> *Ese puppet, what's cooking!  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL CHICKEN COMPA GORDO! :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

WHAT UP AZ!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , OGPLAYER, Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 7 2011, 06:44 PM~20504502
> *:biggrin: :h5:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Sorry.....
Their from a cell phone......
But it gives you a idea......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Hope you feel better homie!!!!!!_


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 7 2011, 08:26 PM~20505197
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Sorry.....
> Their from a cell phone......
> But it gives you a idea......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2011, 12:33 PM~20503499
> *5400 pages!!!!!!!
> Ben'sCustomWheels 9681
> 
> ...






thats that fair ben 9,000 posts are boats and hoes LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Kutting out some Kustom forks for the LRM show next week....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody want a tin indian? New Wheels on 520's, new paint, new interior, fresh body work and shaved, chrome under hood. needs very little to be completed.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=548090&st=300


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 7 2011, 05:54 PM~20504537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:no: :biggrin: MY HOMIE BIG BEN IS A TRUE POST WHORE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 01:59 AM~20506530
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Justin-Az, MANDOS69C/10
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:02 AM~20506535
> *:cheesy: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:
> *


not much just online trying to trade the tin indian. Did you watch the fight?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 7 2011, 08:26 PM~20505197
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Sorry.....
> Their from a cell phone......
> But it gives you a idea......
> *


:dunno: KILEYS??????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:03 AM~20506538
> *not much just online trying to trade the tin indian. Did you watch the fight?
> *


:no: I KNOW THE PAC-MAN WON AND THEY SAID THAT THE FIGHT SUCKED DONKEY NUTS! :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:06 AM~20506543
> *:no: I KNOW THE PAC-MAN WON AND THEY SAID THAT THE FIGHT SUCKED DONKEY NUTS! :roflmao:
> *


Yeah it did. I think Mayweather will be a better fight if itll ever happen. Was glad to see Pacquiao win though.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sup Big Ben?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:09 AM~20506548
> *Sup Big Ben?
> *


sup homie???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:08 AM~20506546
> *Yeah it did. I think Mayweather will be a better fight if itll ever happen. Was glad to see Pacquiao win though.
> *


 WHY YOU GETTIN RID OF THE PONTIAC?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:11 AM~20506556
> * WHY YOU GETTIN RID OF THE PONTIAC?
> *


Just tired of waiting to cruise it, want to trade it for something done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:11 AM~20506554
> *sup homie???
> *


Just chillin


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:11 AM~20506554
> *sup homie???
> *


:biggrin: QUE SHOW BENITO!!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:01 AM~20506532
> *:no: :biggrin: MY HOMIE BIG BEN IS A TRUE POST WHORE!!!
> *


nooooooo, i post whores and your a post whore!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:12 AM~20506559
> *Just tired of waiting to cruise it, want to trade it for something done.
> *


 YOU SHOULD FINISH IT AND CRUISE IT FOR ABOUT A YEAR THEN GET RID OF IT!  I GOT A DUDE THAT WANTS TO TRADE AN 86 CUTLASS LIFTED ON 13s FOR MY TRUCK! hno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:13 AM~20506562
> *:biggrin: QUE SHOW BENITO!!! :wave:
> *


aqui nomas loco contando la feria que me gane ahora!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



_*GO PAC-MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 7 2011, 05:31 PM~20504463
> *Ese puppet, what's cooking!  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP LOKO??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:17 AM~20506567
> *aqui nomas loco contando la feria que me gane ahora!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GO PAC-MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I wish I could fight Pacquiao just once, then retire :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:16 AM~20506564
> *nooooooo, i post whores and your a post whore!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rimshot: :angry: WELL  I POST WHORES AND I AM A POST WHORE!!! :biggrin: I AM A MULTI-TASKER!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 7 2011, 05:54 PM~20504537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sixtyfive rag I WAS CALLING YOU ALL MORNING BRO!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:17 AM~20506567
> *aqui nomas loco contando la feria que me gane ahora!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GO PAC-MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 ES TODO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:16 AM~20506566
> * YOU SHOULD FINISH IT AND CRUISE IT FOR ABOUT A YEAR THEN GET RID OF IT!  I GOT A DUDE THAT WANTS TO TRADE AN 86 CUTLASS LIFTED ON 13s FOR MY TRUCK! hno:
> *


You gonna trade?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:23 AM~20506582
> *You gonna trade?
> *


:dunno: DUDE IS GONNA BRING THE CAR BY ON MONDAY SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT. :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I AM :sprint:  GOTTA :boink: :boink: TAKE CARE OF BUSINESS FOR MOTHER'S DAY!!! :naughty: :fuq:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:20 AM~20506573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? ITS NOT TUESDAY????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:29 AM~20506599
> *WTF???  ITS NOT TUESDAY????
> *


Thats why shane mosely lost, his legs to weak from hittin that. Its his girlfriend.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

_WELL I JUST WANNA WISH ALL THE MOTHERS IN AZ SIDE A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:32 AM~20506607
> *WELL I JUST WANNA WISH ALL THE MOTHER IN AZ SIDE A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x66


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:32 AM~20506607
> *WELL I JUST WANNA WISH ALL THE MOTHERS IN AZ SIDE A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x72


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:32 AM~20506607
> *WELL I JUST WANNA WISH ALL THE MOTHERS IN AZ SIDE A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL THECLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO THE KILEYS SHOW. CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS! WE HAD A GREAT TIME!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And here go a few more pic's from yesterday......._


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all our AZ mothers.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Al Luna, have a safe trip brother. if you need anything hit me up.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 01:26 AM~20506474
> *Anybody want a tin indian? New Wheels on 520's, new paint, new interior, fresh body work and shaved, chrome under hood. needs very little to be completed.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=548090&st=300
> *


I will trade you my ride lol!! dont do it man your so close Just finish what needs finished then make it drivable and cruise it!! all the little stuff can wait and get done little by little but at least your cruising it in the mean time!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was az side desert life is in da house. anyone going to the south tonight ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:32 AM~20506607
> *WELL I JUST WANNA WISH ALL THE MOTHERS IN AZ SIDE A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x3!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:32 AM~20506607
> *WELL I JUST WANNA WISH ALL THE MOTHERS IN AZ SIDE A HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




x 64 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@May 8 2011, 11:10 AM~20508078
> *was az side desert life is in da house. anyone going to the south tonight ?
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

FELIZ DIA DE LAS MADRES UNA DISQUIADA TE TENGAN UN FELIZ DIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by A mi gusto 97_@May 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20509044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 8 2011, 03:24 PM~20509060
> *
> *


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 01:26 AM~20506474
> *Anybody want a tin indian? New Wheels on 520's, new paint, new interior, fresh body work and shaved, chrome under hood. needs very little to be completed.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=548090&st=300
> *


Any trades?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 8 2011, 02:18 AM~20506568
> *WHATS UP LOKO??
> *


Que rollo big Ben!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 8 2011, 10:35 PM~20511859
> *Que rollo big Ben!
> *


:wave: QUE SHOW GORDO! :biggrin: LISTO PARA LRM NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 02:19 AM~20506569
> *I wish I could fight Pacquiao just once, then retire  :biggrin:
> *


why, so he can kick you ass too!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 8 2011, 02:19 AM~20506570
> *:rimshot: :angry: WELL  I POST WHORES AND I AM A POST WHORE!!! :biggrin: I AM A MULTI-TASKER!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 8 2011, 10:35 PM~20511859
> *Que rollo big Ben!
> *


chillin homie, you gonna show this weekend?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: knightowl480, GRUMPY36, El Azteca 85 Buick


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 12:22 AM~20512297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 01:22 AM~20512297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:

 :tears: 


 :angry: 

:fuq: :fuq: 

:twak: at least find a clip of the elbow that got bynum ejected, that was some funny shit! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2011, 12:31 AM~20512331
> *:uh:
> 
> :tears:
> ...


let me look!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2011, 12:31 AM~20512331
> *:uh:
> 
> :tears:
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 01:44 AM~20512363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2011, 12:46 AM~20512366
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :bowrofl:
> *


you can tell that ***** dont like to loose!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 01:48 AM~20512370
> *you can tell that ***** dont like to loose!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: wish more of his team mates felt the same way today...  :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 01:40 AM~20512356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Here's what i got so far homie's......_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2011, 12:56 AM~20512381
> *:yessad: wish more of his team mates felt the same way today...    :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 12:22 AM~20512297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.........  :fuq: FUCK :fuq: THE :fuq: LAKERS!!! :fuq:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 12:44 AM~20512363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 12:06 AM~20512247
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Soberity is good.........._


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 09:37 AM~20513911
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup mando


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 9 2011, 09:43 AM~20513960
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Soberity is good..........
> *



thats ku..... does he let you use it when ever you want??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 7 2011, 12:33 PM~20503499
> *5400 pages!!!!!!!
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>ART LOKS 5186
> OGPLAYER 3351
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 7 2011, 11:09 PM~20506006
> *Kutting out some Kustom forks for the LRM show next week....
> 
> 
> ...


now thats fuckin bad ass chucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:54 AM~20514372
> *sup art
> *


nnot a damn thang,,,, :angry: just coming from the courts and breakin myself  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



went over to where u were at last nite to tell u laterz :wave: ,,, they said ur were in churchs shakin :0 them down :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 10:58 AM~20514394
> *nnot a damn thang,,,,  :angry: just coming from the courts and breakin myself  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> went over to where u were at last nite to tell u laterz :wave: ,,, they said ur were in churchs shakin  :0 them down :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this aint no game..... i dont do this for fun!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:49 AM~20514341
> *thats ku.....  does he let you use it when ever you want??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 11:00 AM~20514406
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  this aint no game..... i dont do this for fun!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
fuckin ben,,, man a when a mutha is feelin down you just pick him up with a good laff and dust him off!!!!! UNITY STYLE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it.........................................











































its monday...................................













.......................................give me a sec.....brb.... :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin: ITS ALWAYS FUN HANGIN OUT IDENTITY STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERE GO SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 11:06 AM~20514431
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:49 AM~20514341
> *thats ku.....  does he let you use it when ever you want??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nice pics art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 11:43 AM~20514647
> *nice pics art!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CAMERA WAS DYIN ON ME.... SO I ONLY TOOK A FEW.
:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 11:48 AM~20514673
> *CAMERA WAS DYIN ON ME.... SO I ONLY TOOK A FEW.
> :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Great pictures MR Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL THANKS AGAIN FROM THESE PEOPLE RIGHT HURRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 9 2011, 12:01 PM~20514754
> *Great pictures MR Loks
> *


THANKS SIS IT WAS FUN AS USUAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 12:05 PM~20514776
> *WELL THANKS AGAIN FROM THESE PEOPLE RIGHT HURRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

O.D.B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE A SENIOR CITIZEN HANDICAP PARKING SPACE...........................................................................................


























WAIT FOR IT...................................................................................




























WAIT..........................................................................................













































_*THEY GO CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 12:29 PM~20514920
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE A SENIOR CITIZEN HANDICAP PARKING SPACE...........................................................................................
> WAIT FOR IT...................................................................................
> WAIT..........................................................................................
> ...


THAT WAS THE PRE-FIGHT IN THE PARKING LOT.... :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wassup ART LOKS .. was good to meet you at kileys grill homie.. no ****.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 9 2011, 01:29 PM~20515265
> *wassup ART LOKS .. was good to meet you at kileys grill homie.. no ****.
> *


YA HOMIE ALWAYS GOOD TO MEET NEW HOMIES :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!! NO ****!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice pics art loks!! :fuq: hey foo your suppose to blur my face!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 01:42 PM~20515336
> *YA HOMIE ALWAYS GOOD TO MEET NEW HOMIES :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!! NO ****!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20515200
> *THAT WAS THE PRE-FIGHT IN THE PARKING LOT....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 01:52 PM~20515402
> *Nice pics art loks!! :fuq: hey foo your suppose to blur my face!!!
> *


 :cheesy: TOO LATE BITCH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 01:52 PM~20515402
> *Nice pics art loks!! :fuq: hey foo your MY BAD BRO :happysad: IS THIS BETTER???????????
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 02:16 PM~20515558
> *MY BAD BRO :happysad: IS THIS BETTER???????????
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics Art Loks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 12:04 AM~20512241
> *why, so he can kick you ass too!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Id just fall down and collect my paycheck :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:48 AM~20514333
> *sup mando
> *


:biggrin: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE!  WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 02:21 PM~20515593
> *Nice pics Art Loks
> *


:yes: x2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 02:16 PM~20515555
> *:cheesy: TOO LATE BITCH!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 I SEE IN THE NEAR FUTURE A PHOTOSHOP CREATION! :drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: 












:fuq:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 02:23 PM~20515610
> *Id just fall down and collect my paycheck  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Countdown to the LRM!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Any trades for the tin indian? please pm me any offers. Im not looking for anything specific but something done would be nice.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:15 PM~20516279
> *Any trades for the tin indian? please pm me any offers. Im not looking for anything specific but something done would be nice.
> *


I will trade you my regular parts for your chrome ones lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 04:30 PM~20516376
> *I will trade you my regular parts for your chrome ones lol
> *


LOL Thanks but I want to trade the entire car as tired of having nothing to cruise so am hoping somebody offers me a cruise ready car to trade. Id like either a bomb or a gbody, big body or lincoln with interior , paint and switches. Im into the car for 15g now so somebody is going to get a good deal on it.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 02:16 PM~20515558
> *MY BAD BRO :happysad: IS THIS BETTER???????????
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


I feel like pay back


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:49 AM~20514341
> *thats ku.....  does he let you use it when ever you want??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 04:41 PM~20516426
> *I feel like pay back
> *


 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:39 PM~20516422
> *LOL Thanks but I want to trade the entire car as tired of having nothing to cruise so am hoping somebody offers me a cruise ready car to trade. Id like either a bomb or a gbody, big body or lincoln with interior , paint and switches. Im into the car for 15g now so somebody is going to get a good deal on it.
> *


damn that more of a reason why you shouldnt trade and definately not a for a G body


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20516433
> *:0
> *


I feel very tempted ART I might have to post the picture up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 04:43 PM~20516441
> *damn that more of a reason why you shouldnt trade and definately not a for a G body
> *


Thats true but I just want something clean to cruise as have been without a cruising car for nearly a year now while the ventures been getting painted. I just want to see whats out there and if nothing I like ill just wait untill the ventura is done, all it needs now is the front grill and bumpers put back on.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 04:45 PM~20516455
> *I feel very tempted ART I might have to post the picture up
> *



DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:46 PM~20516461
> *Thats true but I just want something clean to cruise as have been without a cruising car for nearly a year now while the ventures been getting painted. I just want to see whats out there and if nothing I like ill just wait untill the ventura is done, all it needs now is the front grill and bumpers put back on.
> *


Fuck it cruise with out them if thats what it will take to keep it there is nothing wrong with that I could put money down saying that you will still get mad props from people and shit


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:46 PM~20516461
> *Thats true but I just want something clean to cruise as have been without a cruising car for nearly a year now while the ventures been getting painted. I just want to see whats out there and if nothing I like ill just wait untill the ventura is done, all it needs now is the front grill and bumpers put back on.
> *


keep it homie, aint nothin better then cruising in a ride that YOU built. even if it takes awhile


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:47 PM~20516469
> *DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I should being that he threw the first blow huh


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 9 2011, 04:50 PM~20516483
> *keep it homie, aint nothin better then cruising in a ride that YOU built. even if it takes awhile
> *


*x a billion*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 03:43 PM~20516441
> *damn that more of a reason why you shouldnt trade and definately not a for a G body
> *


Nothing wrong with a G-Body trade for a pontiac. :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 03:46 PM~20516461
> *Thats true but I just want something clean to cruise as have been without a cruising car for nearly a year now while the ventures been getting painted. I just want to see whats out there and if nothing I like ill just wait untill the ventura is done, all it needs now is the front grill and bumpers put back on.
> *


Do what ever Justin wants to do! Fuck what anyone else thinks J.  If I had a dime for every dumb fuck that says SS aren't lowriders I'd be rich, but I don't give a fuck! It's what I want, if they don't like it, it's their problem not mine.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+May 9 2011, 04:56 PM~20516525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok as long as its a monte, I would trade my ride for a decent monte :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 04:50 PM~20516486
> *I should being that he threw the first blow huh
> *


AYE MAN,,,,, I JUST DID WHAT U SAID,,,, :dunno: DIDNT I??

IF I DIDNT MY BAD :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 04:56 PM~20516525
> *Do what ever Justin wants to do!  Fuck what anyone else thinks J.   If I had a dime for every dumb fuck that says SS aren't lowriders I'd be rich, but I don't give a fuck!  It's what I want, if they don't like it, it's their problem not mine.
> *


AND ANYTHING ELSE IS.....................

BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:46 PM~20516461
> *Thats true but I just want something clean to cruise as have been without a cruising car for nearly a year now while the ventures been getting painted. I just want to see whats out there and if nothing I like ill just wait untill the ventura is done, all it needs now is the front grill and bumpers put back on.
> *


TRADE THAT SHIT FOR A PINTO ON DUBZ :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:47 PM~20516469
> *DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU BETTER BE CAREFULL YOU FUCK AROUND AND GET CAUGHT UP IN THE CROSSFIRE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:01 PM~20516554
> *AYE MAN,,,,, I JUST DID WHAT U SAID,,,, :dunno: DIDNT I??
> 
> IF I DIDNT MY BAD :happysad:
> *


lol no you multiplyed my face and made them A lil blurry your suppose to make it so they cant see my face :biggrin: 
should I post your pic??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:05 PM~20516578
> *YOU BETTER BE CAREFULL YOU FUCK AROUND AND GET CAUGHT UP IN THE CROSSFIRE  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 9 2011, 05:07 PM~20516589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here you go art
*TIME IS UP PIC IS GONE*

the Irony is that you posted the pic and you gave the photoshop program
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I will remove the pic in 15 min


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:14 PM~20516645
> *here you go art
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 9 2011, 04:01 PM~20516553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit YOU MADE ME LAUGH OUT LOUD AT WORK!!!!!! THIS IS A GREAT PIC!!!!!! Sorry Art LOKS but that is some funny ass shit right ther!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

one more minute or should I leave it a bit longer???


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:15 PM~20516279
> *Any trades for the tin indian? please pm me any offers. Im not looking for anything specific but something done would be nice.
> *


JUSTIN AZ WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO SALE AN INDIAN DOES HE OR SHE COME WITH BEER??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 04:53 PM~20516508
> *Nothing wrong with a G-Body trade for a pontiac. :uh:
> *


:thumbsup: TRUE DAT!  I MIGHT BE TRADING MY TRUCK FOR G-BODY!! hno: :x:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 05:28 PM~20516704
> *:biggrin: lol!
> :biggrin:
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  YOU MADE ME LAUGH OUT LOUD AT WORK!!!!!!  THIS IS A GREAT PIC!!!!!!  Sorry Art LOKS but that is some funny ass shit right ther!
> *


LOL!!
FUCK I FORGOT THAT THE COMMENTS TO THE PIC STILL SHOW THE PIC!LOL


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:04 PM~20516204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE THE A/C THAT???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 05:28 PM~20516704
> *:biggrin: lol!
> :biggrin:
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  YOU MADE ME LAUGH OUT LOUD AT WORK!!!!!!  THIS IS A GREAT PIC!!!!!!  Sorry Art LOKS but that is some funny ass shit right ther!
> *


oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that shit is fuckin funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

11 Members: elphoenixquetzal, PLANJOE, MANDOS69C/10, *ART LOKS*, tserna, Dat fool Juan, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89, Art Buck, ForeverMobinChevys, mleyva215

:around: hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:burn: I DIDN'T GET TO COMMENT ON THAT PHOTOSHOP PIC OF ART LOKS!!! :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:14 PM~20516645
> *here you go art
> TIME IS UP PIC IS GONE</span>
> 
> ...



i missed the real pic,,, but that shit is fuckin hilarious


<span style=\'color:blue\'>ya now you aint gitting shit,,,,, you cant use my powers against me!!!!!!!!!!!!



that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20516786
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 11 Members: elphoenixquetzal, PLANJOE, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, tserna, Dat fool Juan, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89, Art Buck, ForeverMobinChevys, mleyva215
> ...


YOU where there saturday what r u scared to say hi to me ?????? j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:38 PM~20516800
> *i missed the real pic,,, but that shit is fuckin hilarious
> ya now you aint gitting shit,,,,, you cant use my powers against me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20516786
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 11 Members: elphoenixquetzal, PLANJOE, MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, tserna, Dat fool Juan, Knightstalker, chevycaprice89, Art Buck, ForeverMobinChevys, mleyva215
> ...


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 05:38 PM~20516795
> *:burn: I DIDN'T GET TO COMMENT ON THAT PHOTOSHOP PIC OF ART LOKS!!! :banghead: :biggrin:
> *


and he named the pic ARTMONK.......LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 9 2011, 05:39 PM~20516802
> *YOU where there saturday what r u scared to say hi to me  ?????? j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME or ART LOKS?????


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:41 PM~20516818
> *ME or ART LOKS?????
> *


YOU!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20516786
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 11 Members: elphoenixquetzal, PLANJOE, MANDOS69C/10,  :happysad: DO YOU KNOW HOW THE DEVIL LOST????? :happysad:
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 05:38 PM~20516795
> *:burn: I DIDN'T GET TO COMMENT ON THAT PHOTOSHOP PIC OF ART LOKS!!! :banghead: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:38 PM~20516800
> *i missed the real pic,,, but that shit is fuckin hilarious
> ya now you aint gitting shit,,,,, you cant use my powers against me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA CARNAL!?!? NO COMEBACK??????


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW no trades yet   if my ride was clean i would trde u


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:41 PM~20516818
> *ME or ART LOKS?????
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:41 PM~20516814
> *and he named the pic ARTMONK.......LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 05:44 PM~20516847
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA CARNAL!?!? NO COMEBACK??????
> *


IM AT A LOSS FOR WORDS....... I THOUGHT HE FOUND A BABY PIC OF ME,,, IM GLAD HE ADMITTED IT WAS PHOTOSHOP :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20516864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 IS THAT THE NOTORIOUS "BROWN VELVET"!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:  I STILL GOT THAT PIC OF HIM............... :naughty:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20516900
> *:0 :0 :0 IS THAT THE NOTORIOUS "BROWN VELVET"!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:  I STILL GOT THAT PIC OF HIM...............  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20516900
> *:0 :0 :0 IS THAT THE NOTORIOUS "BROWN VELVET"!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:  I STILL GOT THAT PIC OF HIM...............  :naughty:
> *


YUP YUP THATS MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20516881
> *IM AT A LOSS FOR WORDS....... I THOUGHT HE FOUND A BABY PIC OF ME,,, IM GLAD HE ADMITTED IT WAS PHOTOSHOP :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:53 PM~20516923
> *YUP YUP THATS MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: BUT YOU FORGOT TO SAY "NO ****"!!! :wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:53 PM~20516923
> *YUP YUP THATS MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 9 2011, 05:42 PM~20516827
> *YOU!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry: J/K :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh is that you standing behind us in the picture saluting ART I thought I saw you!! lol









:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:58 PM~20516976
> *oh is that you standing behind us in the picture saluting ART I thought I saw you!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 06:01 PM~20517002
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Where was the hynas Art Loks? I know somebody bound to pictured them hynas.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 06:02 PM~20517017
> *Where was the hynas Art Loks? I know somebody bound to pictured them hynas.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:53 PM~20516923
> *YUP YUP THATS MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the most interesting man is CHUCK NORRIS's TWIN BROTHER SO IS BROWN VELVET BETTER THAN CHUCK I HOPE CHUCK DOESNT READ THIS THREAD hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 06:03 PM~20517025
> *:dunno:
> *


I bet PlanJoe was charging to take hyna pics as Joe gots the east side hoez on lock.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20516864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more material to work with bwahahahaha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 06:10 PM~20517087
> *more material to work with bwahahahaha
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20516881
> *IM AT A LOSS FOR WORDS....... I THOUGHT HE FOUND A BABY PIC OF ME,,, IM GLAD HE ADMITTED IT WAS PHOTOSHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:58 PM~20516976
> *oh is that you standing behind us in the picture saluting ART I thought I saw you!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 06:11 PM~20517100
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2!!!! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 06:13 PM~20517124
> *
> 
> 
> ...












PLANJOE by the end of the night at KILEY'S :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHO IS SHOWING THIER RIDE THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 9 2011, 05:14 PM~20516645
> *here you go art
> TIME IS UP PIC IS GONE
> 
> ...


WWWWOW THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT BUT THEMONKEY SAID :twak: :twak: :fuq: JAJAJA :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 06:07 PM~20517063
> *I bet PlanJoe was charging to take hyna pics as Joe gots the east side hoez on lock.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THIS WEEKEND JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+May 9 2011, 06:26 PM~20517244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

6 Members: elphoenixquetzal, mike(p), *62wildcat*, valledelsol, Dat fool Juan, ART LOKS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 06:41 PM~20517350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
" i quit my f*#$%N job now I have no job":roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

LATERZ I AM OUT!! :fuq: :fuq: :inout: :inout: :ninja:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 06:26 PM~20517244
> *WWWWOW THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT BUT THEMONKEY SAID :twak:  :twak:  :fuq: JAJAJA :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO VIEJON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

aawww shit big ben :inout: 
































lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 9 2011, 04:41 PM~20516429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 04:46 PM~20516461
> *Thats true but I just want something clean to cruise as have been without a cruising car for nearly a year now while the ventures been getting painted. I just want to see whats out there and if nothing I like ill just wait untill the ventura is done, all it needs now is the front grill and bumpers put back on.
> *



just tell chawps to finish your car already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 9 2011, 07:28 PM~20517765
> *aawww shit big ben :inout:
> lol
> *


what up homie???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 04:53 PM~20516508
> *Nothing wrong with a G-Body trade for a pontiac. :uh:
> *


Yeah but I remember you traded your Pontiac for a all gold impala once, so Justin aim high, unless Art offers the" Cube" then I say "Take that shit *****"! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 07:39 PM~20517887
> *just tell chawps to finish your car already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wish things were that easy homie... Got Justin comming throu tomorrow hopefully and I told him ill try and help the most I know how to because I would love for him to be cruising this car too... we put a lot of work on it and would like to see him enjoy it...


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 03:56 PM~20516525
> *Do what ever Justin wants to do!  Fuck what anyone else thinks J.   If I had a dime for every dumb fuck that says SS aren't lowriders I'd be rich, but I don't give a fuck!  It's what I want, if they don't like it, it's their problem not mine.
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TAKE A SENIOR CITIZEN HANDICAP PARKING SPACE...........................................................................................
> WAIT FOR IT...................................................................................
> WAIT..........................................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 07:39 PM~20517887
> *just tell chawps to finish your car already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ben needs to worry about ben, na mean


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> Do what ever Justin wants to do! Fuck what anyone else thinks J.  If I had a dime for every dumb fuck that says SS aren't lowriders I'd be rich, but I don't give a fuck! It's what I want, if they don't like it, it's their problem not mine.
> Cuz Art Buck don't give a F*uck


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 10:00 PM~20518797
> *ben needs to worry about ben,  na mean
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 09:00 PM~20518797
> *ben needs to worry about ben,  na mean
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 9 2011, 06:53 PM~20517444
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO VIEJON!!! :biggrin:
> *


q homnda compa que ay de nuevo


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 04:56 PM~20516525
> *Do what ever Justin wants to do!  Fuck what anyone else thinks J.   If I had a dime for every dumb fuck that says SS aren't lowriders I'd be rich, but I don't give a fuck!  It's what I want, if they don't like it, it's their problem not mine.
> *


But SS aren't lowriders! j/k :biggrin: 

Just trying to make you rich!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:13 PM~20518963
> *But SS aren't lowriders! j/k  :biggrin:
> 
> Just trying to make you rich!
> ...


sup mike hey my interior guy waitin on you homes :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 9 2011, 07:39 PM~20517887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:14 PM~20518975
> *sup mike hey my interior guy waitin on you homes  :0
> *


WHEN?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:22 PM~20519068
> *WHEN?
> *


when you get the $$$$'s


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:22 PM~20519081
> *when you get the $$$$'s
> *


WHEN YOU GO BACK TO WORK FOR ME! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:24 PM~20519105
> *WHEN YOU GO BACK TO WORK FOR ME! :biggrin:
> *


when you lady say its ok for you to spend money jajajaja


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20519136
> *when you lady say its ok for you to spend money jajajaja
> *



le van a pegar wey :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20519136
> *when you lady say its ok for you to spend money jajajaja
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:29 PM~20519168
> *:biggrin:
> *


she doing the sharpie and then the bandana homes run mike run :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:30 PM~20519179
> *she doing the sharpie and then the bandana homes run mike run :0
> *


I'M GOING TO TELL HER!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 09:28 PM~20519160
> *le van a pegar wey  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :sprint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:31 PM~20519192
> *I'M GOING TO TELL HER!
> *


she going to lol jaja she like


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20519207
> *she going to lol jaja she like
> *


SHE GOING TO PUT YOUR NAME ON A PEACE OF PAPER HOLMES!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> Yeah but I remember you traded your Pontiac for a all gold impala once, so Justin aim high, unless Art offers the" Cube" then I say "Take that shit *****"! :biggrin:
> Wish things were that easy homie... Got Justin comming throu tomorrow hopefully and I told him ill try and help the most I know how to because I would love for him to be cruising this car too... we put a lot of work on it and would like to see him enjoy it...


It was a red 72 the gold 69 was later lol!



> > Do what ever Justin wants to do! Fuck what anyone else thinks J.  If I had a dime for every dumb fuck that says SS aren't lowriders I'd be rich, but I don't give a fuck! It's what I want, if they don't like it, it's their problem not mine.
> > Cuz Art Buck don't give a F*uck
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:34 PM~20519239
> *SHE GOING TO PUT YOUR NAME ON A PEACE OF PAPER HOLMES!
> *


i got her a OE ese we kool homes :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 9 2011, 09:34 PM~20519241
> *It was a red 72 the gold 69 was later lol!
> Yup!
> *


My bad... but ur Pontiac was a clean mutherfucker!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 08:39 PM~20519291
> *My bad... but ur Pontiac was a clean mutherfucker!
> *


Thanks Brotha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 09:39 PM~20519291
> *My bad... but ur Pontiac was a clean mutherfucker!
> *


Was it a vert? The bonneville verts and catalina verts are badass.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 09:42 PM~20519315
> *Was it a vert? The bonneville verts and catalina verts are badass.
> *


 :uh: 


Nah I think it was a grand prix I could be wronge


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:12 PM~20518948
> *q homnda compa que ay de nuevo
> *


:cheesy: LO MISMO DE SIEMPRE HOMITO!  PURO TIRANDO BARRA!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20519356
> *:uh:
> Nah I think it was a grand prix I could be wronge
> *


:yes: IT WAS A GRAND PRIX! :thumbsup: I MEMBER IT FROM BACK IN THE DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 08:00 PM~20518139
> *
> Wish things were that easy homie... Got Justin comming throu tomorrow hopefully and I told him ill try and help the most I know how to because I would love for him to be cruising this car too... we put a lot of work on it and would like to see him enjoy it...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its all good bro, my car is here at home!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:39 PM~20519760
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its all good bro, my car is here at home!!!!
> *


I plan to have my car home tommorow also.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 09:00 PM~20518797
> *ben needs to worry about ben,  na mean
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hit me up bro i got your back!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20519764
> *I plan to have my car home tommorow also.
> *


that cool homie..... time to enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20519764
> *I plan to have my car home tommorow also.
> *


We will try niggy...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 9 2011, 09:20 PM~20519056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:41 PM~20519783
> *We will try niggy...
> *


what up chucky, you at the shop??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, childsplay69, maztec69, chevycaprice89, Dat fool Juan


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20519791
> *what up chucky, you at the shop??
> *


Got back about 7 pm... Yuma has nothing going on.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20519795
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Justin-Az, Ben'sCustomWheels, childsplay69, maztec69, chevycaprice89, Dat fool Juan
> *


Thanks for the update...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20519796
> *Got back about 7 pm... Yuma has nothing going on.....
> *


them forks for ernie look badd ass homie, cant wait to see them finish!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20519796
> *Got back about 7 pm... Yuma has nothing going on.....
> *


if aint nothing poppin you gotta make shit happen  Did you visit algodones or san luis while you where that way?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:44 PM~20519799
> *Thanks for the update...
> *


i wouldve never known if he didnt post that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Ben?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20519811
> *i wouldve never known if he didnt post that!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Trying to catch up with your post count


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20519813
> *Whats crakin Ben?
> *


chillin bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 10:46 PM~20519816
> *Trying to catch up with your post count
> *


never!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 9 2011, 10:44 PM~20519802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf Justin? You don't even go outside the house giving me advice about how to party :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:46 PM~20519817
> *chillin bro
> *


Same here, just enjoying the silence while the children are sleeping.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:47 PM~20519822
> *Thanks homie... I made handle bars sissybars and a sprocket for him too.. hope he like the design
> 
> Wtf Justin? You don't even go outside the house giving me advice about how to party :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:47 PM~20519822
> *Thanks homie... I made handle bars sissybars and a sprocket for him too.. hope he like the design
> *


damn thats sounds tight!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 11:46 PM~20519819
> *never!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: whore.. :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:47 PM~20519822
> *
> Wtf Justin? You don't even go outside the house giving me advice about how to party :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: justin is a party animal, what you talking about!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20519831
> *:scrutinize: whore..  :cheesy:
> *


ruben needs to worry about ruben, na mean




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sprocket....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20519844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20519844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is tight. Does it go to that bike thats painted to match the Impala?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 9 2011, 10:59 PM~20519873
> *That shit is tight. Does it go to that bike thats painted to match the Impala?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 11:00 PM~20519879
> *:yes:
> *


Thats gonna look badass. Chucky got down on those parts. I can sell bike parts but just chinese shit, not custom parts.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CHUCKS66, backyard boogie cc, :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 11:51 PM~20519843
> *ruben needs to worry about ruben,  na mean
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'll show you what Ruben needs to worry about patna! :guns: :angry: 






Going to work tomorrow after a night of drinking with Tata luna :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE 411 AFTER HOPP HOPPERS GET IN FREE 11:00PM THIS SUNDAY.....flyer coming soon


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

97TownCar, Knightstalker, Teamblowme602, Justin-Az
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:10 PM~20519927
> *CHUCKS66, backyard boogie cc,  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 9 2011, 11:16 PM~20519952
> *I'll show you what Ruben needs to worry about patna! :guns: :angry:
> Going to work tomorrow after a night of drinking with Tata luna :cheesy: :h5:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: is al in new mexico?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 9 2011, 11:42 PM~20520041
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT  JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

A-re viejon benny kontesta tu fon


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 01:10 AM~20520109
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: is al in new mexico?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 10 2011, 12:42 AM~20520041
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT  JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *


dont you mean The OFFICIAL AFTER ASS KICKIN .. that you put on the the other hoppers :biggrin: good luck frank :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20519844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 12:30 AM~20520163
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 9 2011, 11:42 PM~20520041
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT  JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 10:46 PM~20519819
> *never!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


of course no ones gonna catch ur post count.... u reply to ur own replies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2011, 08:06 AM~20521316
> *of course no ones gonna catch ur post count.... u reply to ur own replies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2011, 08:07 AM~20521318
> *like this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 9 2011, 07:39 PM~20517887
> *just tell chawps to finish your car already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 9 2011, 05:53 PM~20516923
> *YUP YUP THATS MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 10 2011, 12:24 AM~20520145
> *A-re viejon benny kontesta tu fon
> *


pues me tratas de hablar a las tres de la manana!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2011, 12:27 AM~20520151
> *:yes:
> *



thats ku, take care or the old man for us!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2011, 08:06 AM~20521316
> *of course no ones gonna catch ur post count.... u reply to ur own replies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i have never done that!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 9 2011, 11:42 PM~20520041
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT  JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *



_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And old Betsy will be there!!!!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 08:50 AM~20521591
> *i have never done that!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2011, 08:58 AM~20521650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And old Betsy will be there!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats good Hector


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 08:54 AM~20521627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some funny shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lil homie puppy!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2011, 09:08 AM~20521712
> *whats good Hector
> *


Wat up Doggie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 09:16 AM~20521769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!!!!!! :biggrin: 
WHAT SHOW IS THIS?????????? :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2011, 09:23 AM~20521815
> *WINNER!!!!!! :biggrin:
> WHAT SHOW IS THIS?????????? :0
> *


lowrider at the fair grounds like 2 or 3 years ago!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 9 2011, 11:42 PM~20520041
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT  JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 09:16 AM~20521769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2011, 09:21 AM~20521807
> *Wat up Doggie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


just chillin at work :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Clean
John went to visit his 90 year old Tata Luna in a very secluded, rural area of Arizon. 

After spending a great evening chatting the night away, John's grandfather prepared breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast. 

However, John noticed a film like substance on his plate, and questioned his grandfather asking, "Are these plates clean?" 

His grandfather! replied , "They're as clean as cold water can get them. Just you go ahead and finish your meal, Sonny!" 

For lunch the old man made hamburgers. 

Again, John was concerned about the plates as his appeared to have tiny specks around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked, "Are you sure these plates are clean?" 

Without looking up the old man said, "I told you before, Sonny, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. Now don't you fret, I don't want to hear another word about it!" 

Later that afternoon, John was on his way to a nearby town and as he was leaving, his grandfather's dog started to growl, and wouldn't let him pass. John yelled and said, "Grandfather, your dog won't let me get to my car". 

Without diverting his attention from the DALLAS COWBOYS football game he was watching on TV, the old man shouted... 

"COLDWATER, GO LAY DOWN!!!!"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 09:24 AM~20521826
> *lowrider at the fair grounds like 2 or 3 years ago!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2011, 10:19 AM~20522225
> *just chillin at work  :biggrin:
> *


GET DAT MONEY HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


And for Art :loco: Loks :fuq:


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 09:14 AM~20521754
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2011, 12:44 PM~20523177
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> And for Art :loco: Loks :fuq:
> *


 :biggrin: SALUTATIONS MR KNIGHTSTALKER! :thumbsup:
what up homie!!!!!







HOW YOU







FEELING AFTER







CHILLIN WITH TATA,,,,


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 10 2011, 07:59 AM~20521267
> *dont you mean The OFFICIAL AFTER ASS KICKIN .. that you put on the the other hoppers  :biggrin: good luck frank  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2011, 01:50 PM~20523222
> *:biggrin: SALUTATIONS MR KNIGHTSTALKER! :thumbsup:
> what up homie!!!!!
> 
> ...



All good homie... ready to drink some more :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2011, 12:55 PM~20523260
> *All good homie... ready to drink some more  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: man in my own rite :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 9 2011, 11:36 PM~20520031
> *1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT  JAGUARS Gold Club HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE 411 AFTER HOPP HOPPERS GET IN FREE  11:00PM THIS SUNDAY.....flyer coming soon
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 09:20 AM~20521802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :naughty: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: Knightstalker, elphoenixquetzal, MANDOS69C/10 , KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, ART LOKS

:wave: 'SUP!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2011, 02:14 PM~20523758
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: Knightstalker, elphoenixquetzal, MANDOS69C/10 , KNIGHTS IMAGE C C, ART LOKS
> 
> :wave: 'SUP!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@May 10 2011, 01:29 PM~20523469
> *
> *






:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 01:22 PM~20523426
> *
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 10 2011, 02:17 PM~20523777
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2011, 08:58 AM~20521650
> *
> And old Betsy will be there!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Its nice to have a rag for the summer


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 10 2011, 03:31 PM~20524170
> *Its nice to have a rag for the summer
> *


not just any rag though!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILSPEEDY1_@May 10 2011, 12:47 PM~20523199
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i know they look like they still smell like pee but that was 3 years ago, they might look good now!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 02:35 PM~20524194
> *i know they look like they still smell like pee but that was 3 years ago, they might look good now!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





BUT THEN AGAIN, SOME THINGS NEVER CHANGE......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Whats cracking up in this BITCH!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 10 2011, 04:13 PM~20524366
> *Whats cracking up in this BITCH!
> *


Back bumpers and ladies hearts


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Whats up justin! why you getting rid of your ride?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 10 2011, 04:16 PM~20524387
> *Whats up justin! why you getting rid of your ride?
> *


Tired of dealing with it, if everything works out though I may not get rid of it afterall.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:18 PM~20524395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

is this mando c10


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

from the basement to the penthouse whats crakin up in the bitch? Those are some fine ass tortas Ben.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THE TWO FINGERS STAND FOR PEACE IN MY POST. :happysad:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP BEN!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:23 PM~20524442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:25 PM~20524454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 03:34 PM~20524185
> *not just any rag though!!!! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:49 PM~20524625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Ben'sCustomWheels,May 10 2011, 04:28 PM~20524477]








[/quote]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DAM! BENS PUTTING IN WORK!!!!!
AT DA SAME TIME.....
NO ONES PASSING HIM UP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2011, 05:24 PM~20524821
> *DAM! BENS PUTTING IN WORK!!!!!
> AT DA SAME TIME.....
> NO ONES PASSING HIM UP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 10 2011, 03:31 PM~20524170
> *Its nice to have a rag for the summer
> *


YES SIRRRRR!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Happy Birthday to my daughter Inez , from mom and dad.. :wave: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:49 PM~20524625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 10 2011, 05:36 PM~20524917
> *:0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 06:14 PM~20525194
> *:wow:
> *


Whats crakin?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I was going to contribute to T.T. but then I saw pictures with kids so no it just seems wrong having tortas on the same page now since its a new page!!! :biggrin: 



:naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:50 PM~20524635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 06:15 PM~20525205
> *I was going to cintribute to T.T. but then I saw pictures with kids so no it just seems wrong having tortas on the same page
> *


we on diffrent page now so contribute all you want. We need tortas on this page !!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: NEW PAGE!!!!


























































































LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 06:24 PM~20525277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:








:naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 06:27 PM~20525299
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 06:50 PM~20525435
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I deleted a few as not sure how far can go on the pictures without getting myself banned.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Planjoe is in the house !!!!!!!!!! Where the hoez at Joe?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 06:52 PM~20525446
> *I deleted a few as not sure how far can go on the pictures without getting myself  banned.
> *


those were good but better safe than sorry right


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 06:53 PM~20525453
> *Planjoe is in the house !!!!!!!!!! Where the hoez at Joe?
> *


X2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 06:54 PM~20525461
> *those were good but better safe than sorry right
> *


The basement has all the good pics :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 06:55 PM~20525474
> *The basement has all the good pics  :wow:
> *


lol or I could go to yahoo or google ha ha ha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ok last one


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

3 Members: elphoenixquetzal, 602 Monte, *Dat fool Juan*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 06:20 PM~20525243
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: NEW PAGE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

anyone know of a towing company that comes to west valley?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20525519
> *ok last one
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:43 PM~20524581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all hell naw we need I.d must be 18 ben :biggrin: 

she looks 16


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY 
MURALS, ENGRAVING, LEAFING, STRIPING, WATER DROPS


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 07:41 PM~20525871
> *anyone know of a towing company that comes to west valley?
> *


I know a guy that charged me 50 dollas to tow my shit! if you need him let me know>


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

this deserves to be all by itself..













:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 10 2011, 07:57 PM~20526008
> *CADILLAC JAY
> MURALS, ENGRAVING, LEAFING, STRIPING, WATER DROPS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: regal85, ARIZA70, PLANJOE, Knightstalker, MANDOS69C/10, aztecsef1, oldskool 62, thepenguin013

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:20 PM~20524412
> *is this mando c10
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :rant: :banghead: :burn:  :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 06:53 PM~20525453
> *Planjoe is in the house !!!!!!!!!! Where the hoez at Joe?
> *


I have a few here    But this weekend im out for more!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PIC COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:16 PM~20524388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:23 PM~20524438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 07:41 PM~20525871
> *anyone know of a towing company that comes to west valley?
> *


 :biggrin: call hope in the desert 602 614 8485


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR A STATION BREAK......


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:16 PM~20524388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just right! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:22 PM~20524431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :fool2:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 10 2011, 04:23 PM~20524438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup RAWW


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20527096
> *sup RAWW
> *


what up puppet hows work :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 10 2011, 10:00 PM~20527132
> *what up puppet hows work  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what work no work here ese I wana be like big ben when I grow up jaja


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20527141
> *what work no work here ese I wana be like big ben when I grow up jaja
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
U READY FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOOLS WILL BE DOING ALOT OF THIS TONIGHT!

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :chuck:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 11 2011, 12:16 AM~20527270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U READY FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


See ya Saturday


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

MY TRANNY FUKD UP.... ANYONE HAVE A THM2004R GOOD ONE FOR SALE?? :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 10 2011, 10:16 PM~20527270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U READY FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


fuck yeah ya esta listo PA'QUE SEPAN :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up art buck and I don't give a shit :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up curtis


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!![/i]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Cruising down the west side after the car show.. And then jaguars at 11pm!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 11 2011, 06:25 AM~20528443
> *What up curtis
> *


just here chillin homie  how u been?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 11 2011, 08:06 AM~20528906
> *just here chillin homie  how u been?
> *


Good homie just working my ass off getting bills payed, how is the regal coming along?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuck: :barf:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 10 2011, 11:00 PM~20527132
> *what up puppet hows work  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: c u all this weekend


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 10 2011, 07:24 PM~20525277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 10 2011, 06:03 PM~20525115
> *:thumbsup: Happy Birthday to my daughter Inez  , from mom and dad..  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday!!!!!! and i want some of that cake!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Problems can be fixed... 
A South Carolina farm wife called the local phone company to report her telephone failed to ring when her friends called - and that on the few occasions when it did ring, her dog always moaned right before the phone rang. 

The telephone repairman proceeded to the scene, curious to see this psychic dog or senile lady. He climbed a telephone pole, hooked in his test set, and dialed the subscriber's house. 

The phone didn't ring right away, but then the dog moaned and the telephone began to ring. Climbing down from the pole, the telephone repairman found: 

1. The dog was tied to the telephone system's ground wire via a steel chain and collar. 

2. The wire connection to the ground rod was loose. 

3 The dog was receiving 90 volts of signaling current when the number was called. 

4. After a couple of jolts, the dog would start moaning and then urinate. 

5. The wet ground would complete the circuit, thus causing the phone to ring 

which demonstrates that some problems CAN be fixed by pissing and moaning.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

next time you go to a bar, ask the bartender for a Bin Laden

when he asks whats that or whats in it,

tell him two shots and a splash of water :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 11 2011, 08:10 AM~20528937
> *Good homie just working my ass off getting bills payed, how is the regal coming along?
> *


I FEEL YA THERE HOMIE ( NO **** ) NOTHING BUT WORK WORK WORK :biggrin: I ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING READY FRO POWDERCOAT. HOPEFULLY WITHIN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS IT WILL BE READY :x: :x: :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 08:49 AM~20529132
> *:chuck: :barf:
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP MANDO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 11 2011, 11:32 AM~20530050
> *next time you go to a bar, ask the bartender for a Bin Laden
> 
> when he asks whats that or whats in it,
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 11 2011, 05:23 AM~20528441
> *What up art buck and I don't give a shit :biggrin:
> *


whats Smiles alot in Phoenix


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 11 2011, 11:58 AM~20530235
> *I FEEL YA THERE HOMIE ( NO **** ) NOTHING BUT WORK WORK WORK  :biggrin: I ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING READY FRO POWDERCOAT. HOPEFULLY WITHIN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS IT WILL BE READY  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *



Hellz ya that's what I'm talking bout! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 11:03 AM~20529863
> *Problems can be fixed...
> A South Carolina farm wife called the local phone company to report her telephone failed to ring when her friends called - and that on the few occasions when it did ring, her dog always moaned right before the phone rang.
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :biggrin: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 11 2011, 11:32 AM~20530050
> *next time you go to a bar, ask the bartender for a Bin Laden
> 
> when he asks whats that or whats in it,
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 11 2011, 12:00 PM~20530249
> *:wave: WHAT UP MANDO
> *


:cheesy: 'SUP CURTIS :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW SUNDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 11 2011, 12:13 PM~20530348
> *whats Smiles alot in Phoenix
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPONIN aRT bUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 11 2011, 01:27 PM~20530820
> *:biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: QUE PASA BORRACHO :loco: !!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 02:15 PM~20531127
> *:biggrin:
> *


SO IS TIN TIN IN YOUR POSSESION??????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 02:16 PM~20531133
> *SO IS TIN TIN IN YOUR POSSESION??????
> *


Ill be getting the Tin Indian today, just waiting on the tow driver to call.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 11 2011, 11:32 AM~20530050
> *next time you go to a bar, ask the bartender for a Bin Laden
> 
> when he asks whats that or whats in it,
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 02:17 PM~20531135
> *Ill be getting the Tin Indian today, just waiting on the tow driver to call.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :x: :x:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fuq: :fuq:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsef1_@May 11 2011, 12:15 PM~20530358
> *Hellz ya that's what I'm talking bout!  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:07 PM~20531490
> *:fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 02:17 PM~20531135
> *Ill be getting the Tin Indian today, just waiting on the tow driver to call.
> *


so that means your keeping it? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 10 2011, 08:18 PM~20526210
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: regal85, ARIZA70, PLANJOE, Knightstalker, MANDOS69C/10, aztecsef1, oldskool 62, thepenguin013
> 
> ...


Whats up Regal85 are you ready to party this weekend, hit up Justin Az to hook you up with some Hoezzz!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 11 2011, 03:10 PM~20531523
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :fuq:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 02:07 PM~20531082
> *:cheesy: 'SUP CURTIS :wave: ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW SUNDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> *


hope so homie :x:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:12 PM~20531545
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :fuq:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

10 Members: elphoenixquetzal, BLVD66, magoo, steadydippin4life, regal85, childsplay69, aztecsef1, smiley602, Knightstalker, *ART LOKS*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 11 2011, 03:11 PM~20531534
> *Whats up Regal85 are you ready to party this weekend, hit up Justin Az to hook you up with some Hoezzz!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:07 PM~20531490
> *:fuq:  :fuq:
> *






















:fuq: :fuq:


:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:14 PM~20531559
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 10 Members: elphoenixquetzal, BLVD66, magoo, steadydippin4life, regal85, childsplay69, aztecsef1, smiley602, Knightstalker, ART LOKS
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :naughty: :shhh: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

8 Members: elphoenixquetzal, regal85, HOE81, *Art Buck*, aztecsef1, smiley602, Knightstalker, ART LOKS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 10 2011, 05:24 PM~20524821
> *DAM! BENS PUTTING IN WORK!!!!!
> AT DA SAME TIME.....
> NO ONES PASSING HIM UP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup homies, need alil help... the shops electricity is out because of a short somewhere.. if anyone is or knows of an electrician that can swing by today that won't be hard on the pockets hit up Chawps at 602-754-7205 or me ... my number is 480 339 9432 (Chucky)... 


Thx


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:24 PM~20531633
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 8 Members: elphoenixquetzal, regal85, HOE81, Art Buck, aztecsef1, smiley602, Knightstalker, ART LOKS
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 10 2011, 06:20 PM~20525243
> *
> LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!!!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 03:22 PM~20531616
> *:bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :naughty:  :shhh:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


hows work going homie?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:27 PM~20531659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 10 2011, 07:56 PM~20526004
> *all hell naw we need I.d must be 18 ben    :biggrin:
> 
> she looks 16
> *



your modo is if theres grass on the field..... play ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:28 PM~20531663
> *hows work going homie?
> *


 :happysad: like tryin to blow :0 up a dead dogs ass tryin to get it to bark,,,,,,shit aint :angry: happening,,,,dead as fuck!!!!  

sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531654
> *Whatup homies, need alil help... the shops electricity is out because of a short somewhere.. if anyone is or knows of an electrician that can swing by today that won't be hard on the pockets hit up Chawps at 602-754-7205 or me ... my number is 480 339 9432 (Chucky)...
> Thx
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20531677
> *your modo is if theres grass on the field..... play ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2011, 08:18 PM~20526213
> *:angry: :rant: :banghead: :burn:  :twak: :buttkick:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20531688
> *:happysad: like tryin to blow  :0 up a dead dogs ass tryin to get it to bark,,,,,,shit aint :angry:  happening,,,,dead as fuck!!!!
> 
> sucks!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: not going to ask how you found that out!?!?!?!
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
dang that sucks do you work hourly or by commision??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531654
> *Whatup homies, need alil help... the shops electricity is out because of a short somewhere.. if anyone is or knows of an electrician that can swing by today that won't be hard on the pockets hit up Chawps at 602-754-7205 or me ... my number is 480 339 9432 (Chucky)...
> Thx
> *


you guys dont answer


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 02:11 PM~20531107
> *:scrutinize: QUE PASA BORRACHO :loco: !!!!
> *


NOTHING JUST WORKING


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:33 PM~20531706
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: not going to ask how you found that out!?!?!?!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dang that sucks do you work hourly or by commision??
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 10 2011, 08:24 PM~20526267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20526524
> *Just right!  :biggrin:
> *


you like that huh!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 03:34 PM~20531716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531654
> *Whatup homies, need alil help... the shops electricity is out because of a short somewhere.. if anyone is or knows of an electrician that can swing by today that won't be hard on the pockets hit up Chawps at 602-754-7205 or me ... my number is 480 339 9432 (Chucky)...
> Thx
> *


JUST PUT CHAWPS ON YOUR SHOULDER AND SCREW IN THE LIGHT BULB!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 10 2011, 10:01 PM~20527141
> *what work no work here ese I wana be like big ben when I grow up jaja
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: jobless and broke???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 03:34 PM~20531716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not going to lie at first I was like WTF does that have to do with my question then I was like oooooooohhhhhh Celery(Salary) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:33 PM~20531708
> *you guys dont answer
> *


ok chucky answered!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2011, 10:23 PM~20527335
> *FOOLS WILL BE DOING ALOT OF THIS TONIGHT!
> 
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :chuck:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 11 2011, 06:23 AM~20528441
> *What up art buck and I don't give a shit :biggrin:
> *


you mean dont give a FUCK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

wasapening BIG BEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20531762
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: jobless and broke???
> *


SHIRTLESS WITH A G STRING! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This fucking guy....... :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20531677
> *your modo is if theres grass on the field..... play ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:33 PM~20531708
> *you guys dont answer
> *






what about u 
lol :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20531766
> *not going to lie at first I was like WTF does that have to do with my question then I was like oooooooohhhhhh Celery(Salary) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 11 2011, 02:24 PM~20531633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 11 2011, 03:47 PM~20531815
> *SHIRTLESS WITH A G STRING! :biggrin:
> *


visual that will burn ju i's


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 04:39 PM~20532119
> *visual that will burn ju i's
> *


   :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> not going to lie at first I was like WTF does that have to do with my question then I was like oooooooohhhhhh Celery(Salary) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> i aint gonna lie i didn't get it till i read your post elphoenix :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Tin Indian made it back to the crib with no problems now I just must get crackin on either completing it or trading it.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20532417
> *The Tin Indian made it back to the crib with no problems now I just must get crackin on either completing  it or trading it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> > not going to lie at first I was like WTF does that have to do with my question then I was like oooooooohhhhhh Celery(Salary) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > i aint gonna lie i didn't get it till i read your post elphoenix :biggrin:
> 
> 
> comon people u need to


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> > not going to lie at first I was like WTF does that have to do with my question then I was like oooooooohhhhhh Celery(Salary) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > i aint gonna lie i didn't get it till i read your post elphoenix :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 05:44 PM~20532525
> *comon people u need to
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20532417
> *The Tin Indian made it back to the crib with no problems now I just must get crackin on either completing it or trading it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :x: :x: :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 11 2011, 05:39 PM~20532492
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*<span style=\'colorrange\'>x TIN</span>*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 05:49 PM~20532541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 05:51 PM~20532554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT JUST CLEAN THE GLASS THE WHEELS N TIRES THROW ON SOME HEAD LIGHTS AND YOUR READY TO ROLL!!!
HIT ME UP HOMIE I WILL MAKE A TRIP OUT THERE TO HELP!!! WE CAN USE MY CAR AS REFERANCE I HOPE LOL!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 06:13 PM~20532733
> *SHIT JUST CLEAN THE GLASS THE WHEELS N TIRES THROW ON SOME HEAD LIGHTS AND YOUR READY TO ROLL!!!
> HIT ME UP HOMIE I WILL MAKE A TRIP OUT THERE TO HELP!!! WE CAN USE MY CAR AS REFERANCE I HOPE LOL!
> *


Thanks bro, Your car would be good refrence so can see how the parts go on. Chawps has the grill and grill inserts and I plan to hit up the guy from pontiac heaven about getting the other parts am just waiting to see what the insurance company says first.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 06:16 PM~20532757
> *Thanks bro, Your car would be good refrence so can see how the parts go on. Chawps has the grill and grill inserts and I plan to hit up the guy from pontiac heaven about getting the other parts am just waiting to see what the insurance company says first.
> *


COOL SO HOW DOES IT FEEL HAVING IT IN YOUR POSSESION?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 05:49 PM~20532541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS BOAT AND HOEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: COMING REAL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: P.S NICE PINK RAZER!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 06:17 PM~20532769
> *COOL SO HOW DOES IT FEEL HAVING IT IN YOUR POSSESION?
> *


Feels good having it back, one day this week Ill mess with it some so can go drive it to the mechanics house. Ill try to get some picture from the side also.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 11 2011, 06:24 PM~20532818
> *ITS BOAT AND HOEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: COMING REAL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: P.S NICE PINK RAZER!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


Those are my daughters pink razors lol. You got a razor to ride around the neighborhood Joe? They are great to cruise while keeping your hoez in check.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 11 2011, 06:24 PM~20532818
> *ITS BOAT AND HOEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: COMING REAL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: P.S NICE PINK RAZER!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 11 2011, 06:17 PM~20532769
> *COOL SO HOW DOES IT FEEL HAVING IT IN YOUR POSSESION?
> *


hey billy ,,,, i found you a new :biggrin: hobby!!!!

NUT :0 CARVING!!
















China’s Incredible Fruit Pit Carving Art

The miniature folk art of fruit pit carving has been practiced in China for centuries, and is still praised for turning useless fruit stones into valuable works of art.

Nut carving (Heidao), which refers to both fruit pit and walnut carving, became popular during the Song Dynasty (960-1279), and by the time of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) it had become one of the most appreciated art forms in mainland China, with royalty and high-ranking officials considering it fashionable to wear carved fruit pit accessories. Even today, intricate nut sculptures like those made in Suzhou, Yangzhou, Weifang in Shandong and Guangdong Province are famous for their level of detail and unique characteristics.

Often referred to as “an uncanny work of art“, fruit pit carving requires a series of skills and tools in order to produce a fine piece of art. One needs exceptional three-dimensional carving skills, a great deal of patience and most importantly, he has to be familiar with the irregular texture of a fruit pit. Peach stones are the most commonly used material for nut carving, and despite its many bumps and holes, a seasoned fruit pit carved can immediately tell if a pit is right for the artwork he has in mind.



A basic blueprint of the finished work is made before beginning the actual carving, keeping in mind that each fruit stone is practically unique and has its own characteristics, after which the artist has to make adjustments as he encounters hidden holes. The whole process requires a lot of creativity and reconsideration as there is never an established path to follow. Using fine carving knives, seasoned carvers can depict complex subject matters like poems and historical scenes or characters on fruit pits ranging from 3/4 inches to 1 3/4 inches in size



:fuq: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:32 PM~20531704
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 11 2011, 03:33 PM~20531709
> *NOTHING JUST WORKING
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: ARE YOU SHOWING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20531762
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: jobless and broke  DRIVING A '63 RAG IMPALA AND A SILVERADO TRUCK ON 24s  ???
> *


 FIXED!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Man i found out today that one of the body mounts on my ride is fucked up on the left rear and to fix it might fuck up my paint!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 11 2011, 07:13 PM~20533254
> *Man i found out today that one of the body mounts on my ride is fucked up on the left rear and to fix it might fuck up my paint!!!!
> *


I thought you wanted to repaint your Impala anyways. If so just be glad you found out now instead of after you repainted it.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 07:32 PM~20533428
> *I thought you wanted to repaint your Impala anyways. If so just be glad you found out now instead of after you repainted it.
> *


 Yea but dont want to repaint it so soon, the shit was just painted, but i am not happy with it! I want to just roll it like it is for a while and maybe paint it again next year! Now i have to fix this shit!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 11 2011, 07:39 PM~20533492
> *Yea but dont want to repaint it so soon, the shit was just painted, but i am not happy with it! I want to just roll it like it is for a while and maybe paint it again next year! Now i have to fix this shit!
> *


Damn that sucks. I gotta do some work on my car also. Possibly if you have insurance you can file the paint on insurance if they screw it up.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 07:41 PM~20533513
> *Damn that sucks. I gotta do some work on my car also. Possibly if you have insurance you can file the paint on insurance if they screw it up.
> *



Thats a good idea!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM[/b]









[/b][/quote]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ_GhettoQueen_@May 11 2011, 08:18 PM~20533868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LAST YEAR'S AFTER HOP AT FRANK'S SHOP WAS BAD ASS!!! :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sup Mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 10:27 PM~20535012
> *
> *


:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN! :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON GITTIN' YOUR RIDE HOME!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20535036
> *:wave: WHAT UP JUSTIN! :thumbsup: CONGRATS ON GITTIN' YOUR RIDE HOME!
> *


Thanks man. I gotta get cracking soon on getting parts and putting it back together. Did you end up trading your truck for that lifted g body?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 10:32 PM~20535049
> *Thanks man. I gotta get cracking soon on getting parts and putting it back together.  Did you end up trading your truck for that lifted g body?
> *


:dunno:  MAYBE OR MAYBE NOT :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 10:36 PM~20535072
> *:dunno:   MAYBE OR MAYBE NOT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 11:36 PM~20535072
> *:dunno:   MAYBE OR MAYBE NOT :biggrin:
> *



'70 CHEVY C/10.... "SOLD!!!" 


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 07:09 PM~20533201
> * FIXED!!!
> *


24's???? wtf??? i think you mean 26's

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 04:39 PM~20532119
> *visual that will burn ju i's
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

rc4life, did you guys fix that problem with the light at the shop?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:21 PM~20535288
> *24's????  wtf???  i think you mean 26's
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WHAT EVER SIZES YOUR TALKING ABOUT..... CAN I GET PAID BALLER?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

_*SOUTH CENTRAL IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK TOO AFTER THE SHOW.......*_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 11 2011, 11:29 PM~20535323
> *SHIT WHAT EVER SIZES YOUR TALKING ABOUT..... CAN I GET PAID BALLER?
> *


COME OVER RIGHT NOW


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 11 2011, 11:29 PM~20535323
> *SHIT WHAT EVER SIZES YOUR TALKING ABOUT..... CAN I GET PAID BALLER?
> *


I JUST PUT 28'S


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:33 AM~20535339
> *I JUST PUT 28'S
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:36 PM~20535354
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHATS UP RUBEN, WHEN YOU COMING DOWN?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:37 AM~20535356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP RUBEN, WHEN YOU COMING DOWN?
> *



Friday night... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:37 PM~20535359
> *Friday night... :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET HERE SO WE CAN KICK IT!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:38 AM~20535365
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET HERE SO WE CAN KICK IT!!!!!
> *


 Orale...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's one of the pics from the Fort McDowell show Ben... :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:41 PM~20535375
> *Here's one of the pics from the Fort McDowell show Ben... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT BRO..... I ALWAYS SAVE YOUR PICS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:33 PM~20535339
> *I JUST PUT 28'S
> *


You building a donk :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I THINK PHX CUSTOM TEES IS ON HIS WAY TO MY HOUSE SO I CAN PAY HIM THE $10 I OWE HIM.... HE MUST NEED GAS MONEY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:43 AM~20535384
> *THATS TIGHT BRO..... I ALWAYS SAVE YOUR PICS!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Good to hear... cuz once i post them alot of them end up getting erased from my computer... :banghead:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:43 PM~20535386
> *You building a donk  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Knightstalker, *coupedup*, Ben'sCustomWheels, Dat fool Juan, mleyva215

:fuq: Sup jesse? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 12:43 AM~20535386
> *You building a donk  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: That's worse than talkin about someones mama justin


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:46 PM~20535399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: You wanna trade it for a 03 lancer with a mirror held on by duct tape. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:44 PM~20535394
> *:thumbsup: Good to hear... cuz once i post them alot of them end up getting erased from my computer... :banghead:
> *


ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR CAMERA THIS WEEKEND BRO?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

whats crackin puppet?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:47 PM~20535404
> *:twak: That's worse than talkin about someones mama justin
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531654
> *Whatup homies, need alil help... the shops electricity is out because of a short somewhere.. if anyone is or knows of an electrician that can swing by today that won't be hard on the pockets hit up Chawps at 602-754-7205 or me ... my number is 480 339 9432 (Chucky)...
> AKA LAS PUTAS SUCIAS  :biggrin: Thx
> *


FIXED :fool2: :fool2: :bowrofl: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:47 PM~20535405
> *:wow:  :wow:  You wanna trade it for a 03 lancer with a mirror held on by duct tape.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:52 PM~20535429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Justin-Az, 52fleet, EsePuppet, Dat fool Juan, rc4life, Knightstalker, coupedup


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:54 PM~20535437
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Justin-Az, 52fleet, EsePuppet, Dat fool Juan, rc4life, Knightstalker, coupedup
> *


THANKS FOR THE UPDATE........ LIKE CHUCKY WOULD SAY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:48 PM~20535411
> *whats crackin puppet?
> *


am just chillin guero :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 11 2011, 11:56 PM~20535444
> *am just chillin guero :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA LOKO?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup ben hey remember when justin used to be a cop


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20535409
> *ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR CAMERA THIS WEEKEND BRO?
> *



Maybe... not planning on going to the show sunday... so I dunno :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:55 PM~20535441
> *THANKS FOR THE UPDATE........ LIKE CHUCKY WOULD SAY!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im catching up with your post count :biggrin: Did they fix their lights today? I ask as Ralph said they had no lights when he went to pic up the Tin Indian.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SUP RAUL??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:56 PM~20535448
> *QUE ONDA LOKO?
> *


esperando el weekend ese q no


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 11 2011, 11:56 PM~20535449
> *sup ben hey remember when justin used to be a cop
> *


HE'S NOT ANYMORE???? :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 11 2011, 11:56 PM~20535449
> *sup ben hey remember when justin used to be a cop
> *


I wish I was still a cop as could use the paycheck, Ill just have to settle for being a jobless broke bum though.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:37 PM~20535356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP RUBEN, WHEN YOU COMING DOWN?
> *


NO ****
FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:57 PM~20535450
> *Maybe... not planning on going to the show sunday... so I dunno :dunno:
> *


WHY NOT GUEY?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:57 PM~20535452
> *Im catching up with your post count  :biggrin:  Did they fix their lights today? I ask as Ralph said they had no lights when he went to pic up the Tin Indian.
> *


I DONT KNOW BRO, HOPEFULLY THEY DID!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:58 PM~20535457
> *HE'S NOT ANYMORE????  :dunno:
> *


I think he undercover let me call dj midnight so he could meet him up at fry's :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:58 PM~20535459
> *I wish I was still a cop as could use the paycheck, Ill just have to settle for being a jobless broke bum though.
> *


UNDER COVER!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 11 2011, 11:58 PM~20535459
> *I wish I was still a cop as could use the paycheck, Ill just have to settle for being a jobless broke bum though.
> *


wtf he just came clean he was a chota :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:00 AM~20535468
> *I think he undercover let me call dj midnight so he could meet him up at fry's :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :sprint:
> *


SO HE CAN PEEL OUT ON HIS FACE!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:00 AM~20535471
> *UNDER COVER!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x81 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:01 AM~20535473
> *wtf he just came clean he was a chota :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN THAT TOO!!!!!! I KNEW IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:01 AM~20535476
> *SO HE CAN PEEL OUT ON HIS FACE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:00 AM~20535471
> *UNDER COVER!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah they just let me stutter as part of the charictor. LOL.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 12:02 AM~20535480
> *yeah they just let me stutter as part of the charictor. LOL.
> *


qhe dijo este wey???? ayudame benito que dijo


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:01 AM~20535476
> *SO HE CAN PEEL OUT ON HIS FACE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I dont even go to frys no more that place got to rowdy so now I go to food city and sams club where can buy more with my ebt card.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

senor RAW i called you earlier wey hit me up tomorrow


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:02 AM~20535478
> *I SEEN THAT TOO!!!!!!      I KNEW IT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you could smell a puerco from far away q no pinche jura lol :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Shop is up and running...now to pull an all nighter to catch back up. need some scarface..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:04 AM~20535489
> *senor RAW i called you earlier wey hit me up tomorrow
> *


You going to the show Sunday?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 12:04 AM~20535488
> *Damn. I dont even go to frys no more that place got to rowdy so now I go to food city and sams club where can buy more with my ebt card.
> *


OMG what a cracker :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20535495
> *Shop is up and running...now to pull an all nighter to catch back up. need some scarface..
> *


oN MY WAY ESE WITH ANOTHER BOTTLE OF 1800 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20535497
> *You going to the show Sunday?
> *


SIMON ESE ARE YOU GOING?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:07 AM~20535505
> *SIMON ESE ARE YOU GOING?
> *


planning on it, but will not stay long as sunday is my moms birthday.


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 11 2011, 08:26 AM~20529334
> *:wave:  :wave:  c u all this weekend
> *


what up PJ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20535495
> *Shop is up and running...now to pull an all nighter to catch back up. need some scarface..
> *


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20535489
> *senor RAW i called you earlier wey hit me up tomorrow
> *


call me again dont have your # saved  got a new phone


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+May 12 2011, 12:58 AM~20535460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple different reasons... Too hot, too broke/expensive... Probably ain't gonna be half as good as last weekends show...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20535498
> *OMG what a cracker :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 10 2011, 09:29 PM~20527393
> *See ya Saturday
> *


U GETTING IN LATE SATURDAY OR EARLY


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:06 AM~20535502
> *oN MY WAY ESE WITH ANOTHER BOTTLE OF 1800 :cheesy:
> *


:h5: my *****


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2011, 12:09 AM~20535524
> *
> call me again dont have your # saved  got a new phone
> *


ORALE :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:03 AM~20535483
> *qhe dijo este wey???? ayudame benito que dijo
> *


QUE ES UN PUERCO RECIEN CULIADO CON EL OSICO DE CHUPA VERGA!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 12 2011, 12:13 AM~20535551
> *:h5: my *****
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20535495
> *Shop is up and running...now to pull an all nighter to catch back up. need some scarface..
> *


I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU BRO!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HOW YOU DOING MR. AL LUNA??


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:15 AM~20535564
> *HOW YOU DOING MR. AL LUNA??
> *


TATA FELL OFF HIS BED :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:13 AM~20535553
> *QUE ES UN PUERCO RECIEN CULIADO CON EL OSICO DE CHUPA VERGA!!!
> *


 :0 :0 COCHINO JUSTIN YOU RENIND ME OF GATO NOW COCHINO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:15 AM~20535567
> *TATA FELL OFF HIS BED :biggrin:
> *


AND BUMPED HIS HEAD


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:16 AM~20535575
> *:0  :0 COCHINO JUSTIN YOU RENIND ME OF GATO NOW COCHINO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20535560
> *I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU BRO!!!!
> *


YOU DID NOT SAY no **** AGAIN!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:16 AM~20535578
> *AND BUMPED HIS HEAD
> *


i THINK HE WENT TO HIT A SWITCH ON THE BISCAYNE :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:17 AM~20535584
> *YOU DID NOT SAY no **** AGAIN!!
> *


OOOOOOPPPPSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 01:17 AM~20535584
> *YOU DID NOT SAY no **** AGAIN!!
> *


Dejalo... Maybe it wasn't an accident :dunno:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2011, 12:18 AM~20535590
> *Dejalo... Maybe it wasn't an accident :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:18 AM~20535588
> *i THINK HE WENT TO HIT A SWITCH ON THE BISCAYNE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 01:19 AM~20535595
> *:0  :0  :scrutinize:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *



It's ok.. he's still my homie.. I won't judge him :shhh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:18 AM~20535589
> *OOOOOOPPPPSSSS!!!!!
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2011, 12:18 AM~20535590
> *Dejalo... Maybe it wasn't an accident :dunno:
> *


ESO ESO ESO ESO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 12 2011, 12:19 AM~20535599
> *It's ok.. he's still my homie.. I won't judge him :shhh:
> *


I'LL KEEP A SECRET :shhh:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:20 AM~20535605
> *I'LL KEEP A SECRET :shhh:
> *


NO YOU WONT CAUSE PARECES COMADRE!!!!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 12 2011, 12:21 AM~20535609
> *NO YOU WONT CAUSE PARECES COMADRE!!!!!
> *


REMEMBER I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:22 AM~20535612
> *REMEMBER I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup fells. I'm doin good. Jus checkin in on my fone. Spent good times with my family here in New Mexico. Coming home tomorrow afternoon. Then get the Biscayne ready for the LRM show! See u fellas bright and early in line. We will be serving Breakfast Burros in the morning! See u then !


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Knightstalker, Justin-Az, *Lunas64*, EsePuppet


Tata went mimis on the keyboard :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2011, 01:35 AM~20535660
> *Sup fells. I'm doin good. Jus checkin in on my fone. Spent good times with my family here in New Mexico. Coming home tomorrow afternoon. Then get the Biscayne ready for the LRM show! See u fellas bright and early in line. We will be serving Breakfast Burros in the morning! See u then !
> *



:chuck: Oops...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 11:37 PM~20535663
> *:chuck: Oops...
> *


LMAO. Somene owes me a beer!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2011, 01:39 AM~20535668
> *LMAO. Somene owes me a beer!!
> *


 


I txt you today... no answer


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 11 2011, 05:51 PM~20532554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man you kno you should take your mom to go see some low lows fool! Best BDay ever...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Man ese puppet didn't roll thru with any 1800... :fuq:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!![/i]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 11 2011, 07:04 PM~20533151
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: ARE YOU SHOWING THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Depends if I get my car back togther on time! :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2011, 12:35 AM~20535660
> *Sup fells. I'm doin good. Jus checkin in on my fone. Spent good times with my family here in New Mexico. Coming home tomorrow afternoon. Then get the Biscayne ready for the LRM show! See u fellas bright and early in line. We will be serving Breakfast Burros in the morning! See u then !
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 06:40 AM~20536317
> *Depends if I get my car back togther on time! :x:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR CAR?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:47 AM~20535774
> *Man ese puppet didn't roll thru with any 1800... :fuq:
> *


That fucken tease! Kick his ass!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2011, 06:43 AM~20536334
> *:cheesy: WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR CAR?
> *


NEW BUMPER! IM HAVING TROUBLE PUTING IT BACK ON! :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:21 PM~20535288
> *24's????  wtf???  i think you mean 26's
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 06:48 AM~20536365
> *That fucken tease! Kick his ass!
> *


:yes: YOU CAN DO IT MIKEY!!! :buttkick:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 06:53 AM~20536375
> *NEW BUMPER! IM HAVING TROUBLE PUTING IT BACK ON! :angry:
> *


:0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 11 2011, 10:55 PM~20535173
> *'70 CHEVY C/10.... "SOLD!!!"
> Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2011, 06:59 AM~20536403
> *:yes: YOU CAN DO IT MIKEY!!! :buttkick:
> *


Dont look at me lil Puppet


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 12:01 AM~20535473
> *wtf he just came clean he was a chota :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY WHAT I SAID!!!!!!!!!
:0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 09:38 AM~20537215
> *EXACTLY WHAT I SAID!!!!!!!!!
> :0
> *


HOG TIE HIM!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 09:43 AM~20537239
> *HOG TIE HIM!
> *


LITTLE FOCKER WUD PROLY LIKE IT!!! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 09:44 AM~20537246
> *LITTLE FOCKER WUD PROLY LIKE IT!!! :0
> *


DIRTY PIG!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 10:21 AM~20537415
> *DIRTY PIG!
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_The homie Edgar needs prayer....
His wife in the hospital dealing with cancer....
He says he gonna have to sell his car....
He wants 14,000$. Pm me if interested....
Our prayers go out to his familia......_ :happysad:

















This is the car......










Go to our website to see more pic's. (homepage)
Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2011, 10:41 AM~20537563
> *The homie Edgar needs prayer....
> His wife in the hospital dealing with cancer....
> He says he gonna have to sell his car....
> ...


 My prayers go out to his fam.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, Hector. Why does he fly another plaque?


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 11:49 AM~20537613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat i always wonder :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 10:49 AM~20537613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS HE'S DOG COMPANY. AND HE WAS TRYING TO GET ONE OF OURS BUT NO MONEY.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2011, 10:41 AM~20537563
> *The homie Edgar needs prayer....
> His wife in the hospital dealing with cancer....
> He says he gonna have to sell his car....
> ...


NEW UPDATE!!!

HE'S NOT SELLING IT YET!!!!!
JUST GOING BY WAT HE TOLD ME YESTERDAY.
HE JUST CONTACTED ME AND WANTS TO WAIT.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 12 2011, 10:55 AM~20537650
> *ITS HE'S DOG COMPANY.  AND HE WAS TRYING TO GET ONE OF OURS BUT NO MONEY.
> *


you should have gave him yours! That car is clean!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2011, 12:35 AM~20535660
> *Sup fells. I'm doin good. Jus checkin in on my fone. Spent good times with my family here in New Mexico. Coming home tomorrow afternoon. Then get the Biscayne ready for the LRM show! See u fellas bright and early in line. We will be serving Breakfast Burros in the morning! See u then !
> *


save me one NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:47 AM~20535774
> *Man ese puppet didn't roll thru with any 1800... :fuq:
> *


sorry I finished it before i got in the car!!!!!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 06:40 AM~20536317
> *Depends if I get my car back togther on time! :x:
> *


hit me up if you need a hand ese


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 06:53 AM~20536375
> *NEW BUMPER! IM HAVING TROUBLE PUTING IT BACK ON! :angry:
> *


stop drinkin and get it done facker


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2011, 06:59 AM~20536403
> *:yes: YOU CAN DO IT MIKEY!!! :buttkick:
> *


  damn homer tought we were friends :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 10:21 AM~20537415
> *DIRTY PIG!
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@May 12 2011, 10:54 AM~20537644
> *thats wat i always wonder  :dunno:
> *


x81


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 11:39 AM~20537900
> * damn homer tought we were friends :angry:
> *


 only when you have beer! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 11:52 AM~20537980
> *only when you have beer! j/k :biggrin:
> *


am just finishing my last 1 :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 11 2011, 11:30 PM~20535328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it true theres a cruise on 51st ave too??? :angry:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 11 2011, 10:08 AM~20529600
> *happy birthday!!!!!! and i want some of that cake!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



 Sorry !!! it's all gone . Next time I'll call you :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 11:53 AM~20537986
> *am just finishing my last 1 :biggrin:
> *






:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 12:21 PM~20538176
> *is it true theres a cruise on 51st ave too??? :angry:
> *





:biggrin: That would be nice ..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 11:53 AM~20537986
> *am just finishing my last 1 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 11:39 AM~20537900
> * damn homer tought we were friends :angry:
> *


:uh: PUES YA SABES QUE SI SOMOS COMPAS VIEJON! (NO ****...JAJAJA!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BIG BEN.................... 3:48






 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 11:53 AM~20537986
> *am just finishing my last 1 :biggrin:
> *


dont talk to me! :angry:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 12:21 PM~20538176
> *is it true theres a cruise on 51st ave too??? :angry:
> *


im down


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Two 12" in the box " for sale !! $ 60.00 " :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 12 2011, 12:51 PM~20538384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

AS FINE AS SHE IS BITCH IS TAKING UP ROOM IN MY GARAGE..SELLING A CORONA LT STAND UP ASKING $20 I HAVE 2 TOTAL...ALL MUST GO :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ALSO GOT THIS CORONA STAND UP PERFECT FOR YOUR BACK YARD OR BAR...NOT NEEDING IT...$20 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2011, 03:39 PM~20539591
> *AS FINE AS SHE IS BITCH IS TAKING UP ROOM IN MY GARAGE..SELLING A CORONA LT STAND UP ASKING $20 I HAVE 2 TOTAL...ALL MUST GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PUT THIS ON THE RIDAZ PAGE! IT WILL SELL IN -15 MIN.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

RIDAZ PAGE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 12 2011, 04:00 PM~20539728
> *RIDAZ PAGE?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=147108 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 04:05 PM~20539772
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=147108 :biggrin:
> *


ITS KNOW SECRET THAT THEM FOOLS LOVE SOME CORONAS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 12 2011, 04:07 PM~20539794
> *What up mike
> *


WHAT UP SMILEY! READY FOT THE SHOW?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 12 2011, 04:11 PM~20539822
> *WHAT UP SMILEY! READY FOT THE SHOW?
> *


Yes sir :biggrin: are you


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good justin how is the tin indian coming along


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 12 2011, 04:16 PM~20539876
> *What's good justin how is the tin indian coming along
> *


Back in my garage waiting to be put back together. Hows the Jetta doing?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Art Loks, Whats crakin?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:20 PM~20539898
> *Hello Art Loks, Whats crakin?
> *


TRYIN TO SPREAD MY HUSTLE !!!!!!!!!

SELLIN THESE FOR 60 $









Now these are brand new in the box!!! we are selling them for $60.00!!!!!!! 


If working out at home is more your speed than hitting the gym, then you may want to add this piece of exercise equipment to your collection. Called the Skorcher, it was designed by a Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist. This machine claims to deliver you "the world's best butt exercise," known as the thrust. It can also be used for dozens of other exercises that work every muscle in your body, but targets your glutes, thighs, and abs. 
I know you want to find out how much one of these bad boys costs so read more. 

Skorcher Xtreme ($799) retail value!! 
Skorcher makes many exercises more challenging, and they feel the extra challenge is worth the investment. 
Anything that helps make strength training exercises easier means you'll be motivated to do them more often. If you love working out on machines, this could be your new favorite thing. 


if you have any ?'s feel free to give me a call 
602 437 0590 

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0 BUT I AM COMIN OUT THE POCKET TOO!! :happysad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 04:48 PM~20540094
> *WELL THEN LET UR NINJAS KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I WISH I COULD HELP BUT I AM COMIN OUT THE POCKET TOO!! :happysad:
> *


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 04:52 PM~20540116
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cant we just rush the gates and bipass the need of bracelet.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 04:48 PM~20540094
> * SHOW SOME LOVE TO US AZSIDERS !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I WISH I COULD HELP BUT I AM COMIN OUT THE POCKET TOO!! :happysad:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:54 PM~20540128
> *Cant we just rush the gates and bipass the need of bracelet.
> *


That never works lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 04:55 PM~20540136
> *That never works lol
> *


yeah then wed go to jail and spend even more prolly, at least that would be my luck.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:56 PM~20540141
> *yeah then wed go to jail and spend even more prolly, at least that would be my luck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 04:57 PM~20540146
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


To bad art dont got a tonto cover or we could get him to smuggle us in.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:58 PM~20540159
> *To bad art dont got a tonto cover or we could get him to smuggle us in.
> *


Brilliant IDEA Justin!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20540168
> *Brilliant IDEA Justin!!
> *


THANKS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 04:28 PM~20539959
> *TRYIN TO SPREAD MY HUSTLE !!!!!!!!!
> 
> SELLIN THESE FOR 60 $
> ...


your selling this to get you a shake weight!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:19 PM~20539893
> *Back in my garage waiting to be put back together. Hows the Jetta doing?
> *



ITS HANGING IN THERE DOING ITS THING THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW FOR THE JETTA :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:58 PM~20540159
> *To bad art dont got a Tonto in spanish means dummy.....EX: You are a tonto! (You are a dummy)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 04:58 PM~20540159
> *To bad art dont got a tonto cover or we could get him to smuggle us in.
> *


* HEY EVERYBODY WE ARE TAKING DONATIONS TO BUY ART LOKS A <span style=\'color:red\'>CAMPER EVERYBODY THAT DONATES GETS TO RIDE IN THE BACK OF ART LOKS LIL TROKITA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
fixed



































JK

</span>*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 12 2011, 05:08 PM~20540227
> *your selling this to get you a shake weight!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


zumba :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:17 PM~20540280
> * HEY EVERYBODY WE ARE TAKING DONATIONS TO BUY ART LOKS A COVER EVERYBODY THAT DONATES GETS TO RIDE IN THE BACK OF ART LOKS LIL TROKITA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JK
> 
> ...


shit lets shoot for the moon,,,,, i need a camper better!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for when it gets cold!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 12 2011, 05:10 PM~20540236
> *ITS HANGING IN THERE DOING ITS THING THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW FOR THE JETTA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

sup az. out there tomorrow for the show. anyone know of any good niteclubs on fridays that are latin or mixed crowd and play at least some hip hop??? i heard matador is good and also axis/radius in scottsdale. lemme know, thanx!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 12 2011, 05:21 PM~20540302
> *sup az. out there tomorrow for the show. anyone know of any good niteclubs on fridays that are latin or mixed crowd and play at least some hip hop??? i heard matador is good and also axis/radius in scottsdale. lemme know, thanx!    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


the rollerz are throwin a pre party tomorrow nite!!!! shit is gonna be of the chain,,, :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 05:20 PM~20540297
> *shit lets shoot for the moon,,,,, i need a camper better!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: for when it gets cold!!
> *


I Fixededed it


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 05:23 PM~20540321
> *the rollerz are throwin a pre party tomorrow nite!!!! shit is gonna be of the chain,,,  :biggrin:
> *


isn't it saturday????????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:27 PM~20540354
> *isn't it saturday????????
> *


oh damn good thing ur here!!!! im all fucked up,, aint even started drinkin yet!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:27 PM~20540354
> *isn't it saturday????????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 05:31 PM~20540380
> *oh damn good thing ur here!!!! im all fucked up,, aint even started drinkin yet!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 05:16 PM~20540275
> *Answer:
> Tonto in spanish means dummy.....EX: You are a tonto! (You are a dummy)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought Tonto was the lone rangers sidekick :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 05:20 PM~20540297
> *shit lets shoot for the moon,,,,, i need a camper better!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: for when it gets cold!!
> *


A windowless snug so we can pile in there deep.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 05:42 PM~20540463
> *A windowless snug so we can pile in there deep.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: that was pretty gay justin


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 05:41 PM~20540455
> *I thought Tonto was the lone rangers sidekick  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 12 2011, 06:21 PM~20540302
> *sup az. out there tomorrow for the show. anyone know of any good niteclubs on fridays that are latin or mixed crowd and play at least some hip hop??? i heard matador is good and also axis/radius in scottsdale. lemme know, thanx!    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


oxacas on friday! rollerz only pre show party at matador saturday :boink: :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:51 PM~20540527
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  that was pretty gay justin
> *


Yeah I shoulda said no **** after that one :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Getting a cruise night setup at Mesa Riverview. Mattas, Cactus Moon and chilis restaurants are sponsoring the cruise. We were out here last Saturday night and it was a great time. Let's get this going. Let me know who is in. We can get it started the weekend after the show


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:20 PM~20540298
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:biggrin: yeah its about time I hang the keys up to that ride and work on other projects that I have.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@May 12 2011, 06:06 PM~20540636
> *oxacas on friday! rollerz only pre show party at matador saturday :boink:  :boink:
> *


:fool2: :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 05:17 PM~20540280
> * HEY EVERYBODY WE ARE TAKING DONATIONS TO BUY ART LOKS A <span style=\'color:red\'>CAMPER EVERYBODY THAT DONATES GETS TO RIDE IN THE BACK OF ART LOKS LIL TROKITA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> fixed
> JK
> ...





i got 20 on that i know somebody has 5 10 15 

he does videos posting pics 

:biggrin: that is what its all about 

so im in :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ_GhettoQueen_@May 11 2011, 09:18 PM~20533868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody want to trade anything for a tin indian just send me a pm, Ill also sell it at a good price.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 08:53 PM~20542062
> *Anybody want to trade anything for a tin indian just send me a pm, Ill also sell it at a good price.
> *


How much you want for that badboy.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 12 2011, 09:12 PM~20542278
> *How much you want for that badboy.
> *


Id take 7 for it, I have around 15k into it now.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 12 2011, 06:54 PM~20541079
> *Getting a cruise night setup at Mesa Riverview.  Mattas, Cactus Moon and chilis restaurants are sponsoring the cruise.  We were out here last Saturday night and it was a great time. Let's get this going.  Let me know who is in.  We can get it started the weekend after the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 08:53 PM~20542062
> *Anybody want to trade anything for a tin indian just send me a pm, Ill also sell it at a good price.
> *


got this for trade! 200" in cylinders in the back, rides smooth on the freeway! 





 :biggrin:   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20542540
> *got this for trade! 200" in cylinders in the back, rides smooth on the freeway!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! Id have to throw in some cash to get that badboy.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , EsePuppet, cutlass.hopper

:wave: 'SUP LOCOS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2011, 10:22 PM~20543023
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , EsePuppet, cutlass.hopper
> 
> :wave: 'SUP LOCOS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup ese!!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20543023
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , EsePuppet, cutlass.hopper
> 
> :wave: 'SUP LOCOS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: que pasa Mando


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Anyone going to wash sunday after show?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another Chopped and Screwed night at the Chawp Shop.....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 11:35 PM~20543588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fakk! you guys are lucky wish I was there :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2011, 12:35 AM~20535660
> *Sup fells. I'm doin good. Jus checkin in on my fone. Spent good times with my family here in New Mexico. Coming home tomorrow afternoon. Then get the Biscayne ready for the LRM show! See u fellas bright and early in line. We will be serving Breakfast Burros in the morning! See u then !
> *


thats good bro see you here....... be safe!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:47 AM~20535774
> *Man ese puppet didn't roll thru with any 1800... :fuq:
> *



bull shitting huh!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 11:35 AM~20537880
> *sorry I finished it before i got in the car!!!!!!! :barf:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 12:21 PM~20538176
> *is it true theres a cruise on 51st ave too??? :angry:
> *



*HELL NA!!!!!!!! THE CRUISE IS ON THE SOUTH SIDE AFTER THE SHOW!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 12 2011, 12:36 PM~20538283
> *:biggrin: That would be nice ..
> *


:no:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@May 12 2011, 11:19 PM~20543520
> *Anyone going to wash sunday after show?
> *



:yes: everybody is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 11:35 PM~20543588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn that looks tight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!![/i]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2011, 02:13 AM~20543929
> *HELL NA!!!!!THE CRUISE IS ON THE WEST SIDE AFTER THE SHOW!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 12 2011, 08:14 PM~20542296
> *Id take 7 for it, I have around 15k into it now.
> *


Justin,

I gotta hand it to you, you invested 2 or 3? years posting AALLLLLL kinds of pictures of Pontiacs and those dingle lows and now you have the balls to want to get rid of yours before you finish it! 

You are alright in my book. Job well done ! :biggrin: 


you crazy Mofo!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 08:25 AM~20544851
> *Justin,
> 
> I gotta hand it to you, you invested 2 or 3? years posting AALLLLLL kinds of pictures of Pontiacs and those dingle lows and now you have the balls to want to get rid of yours before you finish it!
> ...


vvv novela to follow vvv


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 08:37 AM~20544901
> *vvv novela to follow vvv
> *


No novela to follow but rather Ill just say it was depressing getting the car back with so many lost parts.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 10:23 PM~20543047
> *sup ese!!
> *


:cheesy: CHILLIN CHILLIN LOCON!  QUE ONDA CON LA BOTELLA DE BUCHANAS!?!? :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass.hopper_@May 12 2011, 10:58 PM~20543394
> *:wave: que pasa Mando
> *


:cheesy: JUS CHILLIN RAUL! :biggrin: LISTO PARA EL SHOW!?!?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:54 AM~20544968
> *No novela to follow but rather Ill just say it was depressing getting the car back with so many lost parts.
> *


KEEP YOUR HEAD UP MAN! WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND! SHIT WILL WORK OUT!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 11:35 PM~20543588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:54 AM~20544968
> *No novela to follow but rather Ill just say it was depressing getting the car back with so many lost parts.
> *


DO SOME CUSTOM SHIT! BILLET GRILL! BE CREATIVE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 09:08 AM~20545054
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP MANDO?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MImX59KtGmY...player_embedded
bad ass :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 08:13 AM~20544793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: I RATHER SOME TITTIES AND HOPPERS!!!! :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:07 AM~20545047
> *KEEP YOUR HEAD UP MAN! WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND! SHIT WILL WORK OUT!
> *


I got car back minus grill, grill inserts, tail lights, headlight bezels , weather stripping ,rear window trim, front window trim, door sill plates, vent window cranks and with bumpers and fenderwell not attached to car. I can find all the parts at salvage yard but am first going to try to file it to insurance. Anyway thats why I was depressed and wanted to trade my car.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:10 AM~20545067
> *WHATS UP MANDO?
> *


:wave: WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY! DID YOU GET THE BUMPER ON?????? hno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 09:15 AM~20545103
> *I got car back minus grill, grill inserts, tail lights, rear window trim, front window trim, door sill plates, vent window cranks and with bumpers and fenderwell not attached to car. I can find all the parts at salvagfe yard but am first going to try to file it tio insurance. Anyway thats why I was depressed and wanted to trade my car.
> *


DONT DO IT MAN! HANG IN THERE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 09:15 AM~20545104
> *:wave: WA'SAPPNIN MIKEY! DID YOU GET THE BUMPER ON?????? hno:
> *


NAW! THE LOWER PART OF MY BUMPER WAS MESSED UP TO! CHAWPS IS DOING A EMERGENCY FLAKE JOB ON ONE I PICKED UP YESTERDAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 09:13 AM~20545094
> *:yes: I RATHER SOME TITTIES AND HOPPERS!!!! :h5:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:22 AM~20545152
> *NAW! THE LOWER PART OF MY BUMPER WAS MESSED UP TO! CHAWPS IS DOING A EMERGENCY FLAKE JOB ON ONE I PICKED UP YESTERDAY!
> *


:0 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:28 AM~20545208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 09:33 AM~20545265
> *:0 :0
> *


what up Mando  u mobbin the cutty this weekend?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:28 AM~20545208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: one of the best parts of the movie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:19 AM~20545132
> *DONT DO IT MAN! HANG IN THERE!
> *


*X85*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 13 2011, 02:13 AM~20543929
> *HELL NA!!!!!THE CRUISE IS ON THE WEST SIDE AFTER THE SHOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


FCK IT  CRUISE THE SOUTH SIDE AFTER THE SHOW AND THEN GET TO TO WEST SIDE BY 11PM FOR THE HOP AT JAGUARS :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 12 2011, 07:54 PM~20541473
> *:biggrin: yeah its about time I hang the keys up to that ride and work on other projects that I have.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20542540
> *got this for trade! 200" in cylinders in the back, rides smooth on the freeway!
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! that shits high a fck


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 12 2011, 10:23 PM~20543047
> *sup ese!!
> *


'SUP :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 11:35 PM~20543588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:15 AM~20545103
> *I got car back minus grill, grill inserts, tail lights, headlight bezels , weather stripping ,rear window trim, front window trim, door sill plates, vent window cranks and with bumpers and fenderwell not attached to car. I can find all the parts at salvage yard but am first going to try to file it to insurance. Anyway thats why I was depressed and wanted to trade my car.
> *


Did you learn your lessons?

Lesson #1:

Take your own parts home once the body man/painter removes them! or better yet, take them off at home yourself. You can always take them back to be put on (probably not going to be free re-install).

Lesson #2:

Don't trust any with your parts! Take care of them yourself.


I learned those lessons when I had work done on my grand prix.  

Sucks that you have to go thru this, your car went in complete and came out incomplete.....that is not good. :nono: 

GOOD LUCK JUSTIN.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 10:38 AM~20545680
> *Did you learn your lessons?
> 
> Lesson #1:
> ...


HAPPENS EVERY TIME!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:15 AM~20545103
> *I got car back minus grill, grill inserts, tail lights, headlight bezels , weather stripping ,rear window trim, front window trim, door sill plates, vent window cranks and with bumpers and fenderwell not attached to car. I can find all the parts at salvage yard but am first going to try to file it to insurance. Anyway thats why I was depressed and wanted to trade my car.
> *


 Sorry to hear about this J. Good luck finding the parts.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2011, 11:11 AM~20545855
> *I was gonna comment on this. But I would be doing what I dont like that goes on up in here, and thats talking shit! Sorry to hear about this J. Good luck finding the parts.
> *


CÁLLATE VIEJO :biggrin: WHATS UP AL!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 11:54 AM~20546108
> *CÁLLATE VIEJO :biggrin: WHATS UP AL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 12 2011, 05:42 PM~20540463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** patrol!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 13 2011, 11:55 AM~20546120
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where the bud light at puppet?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20546205
> *where the bud light at puppet?
> *


no bud light here ese


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 08:25 AM~20544851
> *Justin,
> 
> I gotta hand it to you, you invested 2 or 3? years posting AALLLLLL kinds of pictures of Pontiacs and those dingle lows and now you have the balls to want to get rid of yours before you finish it!
> ...


i think its bullshit why he wants to get rid of it,, but it is what it is!!!!!


ya justins ok!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 09:09 AM~20545059
> *DO SOME CUSTOM SHIT! BILLET GRILL! BE CREATIVE!
> *


mo money,, mo money!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 13 2011, 12:11 PM~20546238
> *no bud light here ese
> *


foker!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 12:13 PM~20546245
> *mo money,, mo money!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


proably cost less than trying to get the og shit!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 10:38 AM~20545680
> *Did you learn your lessons?
> 
> Lesson #1:
> ...


and knowings half the battle!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 12:17 PM~20546268
> *and knowings half the battle!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


gi joe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 10:38 AM~20545680
> *Did you learn your lessons?
> 
> Lesson #1:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 12:13 PM~20546245
> *mo money,, mo money!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


True and I did learn a couple lessons from all this. Also, In Chawps defense I do not think he lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of his shop. I know shops are supposed to be responsible for parts but if a thief wants it bad enough theres nothing they can do.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Sup gente? It's been awhile since i've been in here... actually about 2.5 years, lol. Anywho just got out not to long ago and i'm glad to be back!

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crackin Big Ben?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 01:26 PM~20546630
> *True and I did learn a couple lessons from all this. Also, In Chawps defense I do not think he lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of his shop. I know shops are supposed to be responsible for parts but if a thief wants it bad enough theres nothing they can do.
> *


well i dont think its all on chawps... shit happens,,, i used to work at a shop,, shit happened to me,,, so i know how it is,,,

i was wokin on a alternator,,, on a bad ass mazda,,, got ahead of myself and wasnt payin attention,,,,,,, and cracked the radiator  

well needless to say,, theres a bad ass mazda ridin around with a BRAND NEW radiator, that i learned a expensive lesson from,,, but hey its a part of the price that comes with bein a business owner... you win some ,,, you drink some beer and keep on truckin!!!! :biggrin: 




was this the novela youz was talkin bout MIKEE!!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

What up BEN? It's been awhile bro. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 01:39 PM~20546707
> *
> well i dont think its all on chawps... shit happens,,, i used to work at a shop,, shit happened to me,,, so i know how it is,,,
> 
> ...


you type to much! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 01:37 PM~20546697
> *Sup gente? It's been awhile since i've been in here... actually about 2.5 years, lol. Anywho just got out not to long ago and i'm glad to be back!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn.. vacation huh?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:46 PM~20546769
> *damn.. vacation huh?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *



Something like that... lol. Shit, so who still gets on here?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 01:46 PM~20546769
> *damn.. vacation huh?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


my brothers old lady tells my nephew that daddy is working out of state to buy him toys! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:49 PM~20546782
> *my brothers old lady tells my nephew that daddy is working out of state to buy him toys! :biggrin:
> *



That's a good one, or you could be like bad santa and say you're exploring mountains. :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 01:50 PM~20546792
> *That's a good one, or you could be like bad santa and say you're exploring mountains.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 12:26 PM~20546630
> *True and I did learn a couple lessons from all this. Also, In Chawps defense I do not think he lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of his shop. I know shops are supposed to be responsible for parts but if a thief wants it bad enough theres nothing they can do.
> *


Thats why I cleared my previous post. There is always 2 sides to the story!! That shit sucks that someone would do that! Ahain good luck J.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 13 2011, 10:28 AM~20545612
> *what up Mando   u mobbin the cutty this weekend?
> *


:shhh: :shhh:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20542540
> *got this for trade! 200" in cylinders in the back, rides smooth on the freeway!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



DO IT JUSTIN!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 01:46 PM~20546764
> *you type to much! :biggrin:
> *


i can drink almost as much!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 01:37 PM~20546697
> *Sup gente? It's been awhile since i've been in here... actually about 2.5 years, lol. Anywho just got out not to long ago and i'm glad to be back!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BACK HOMIE.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 10:38 AM~20545680
> *Did you learn your lessons?
> 
> Lesson #1:
> ...


:thumbsup: WELL SAID!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20546838
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> DO IT JUSTIN!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Hell yeah them crazy arabs know how to lift cars.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2011, 01:54 PM~20546827
> *Thats why I cleared my previous post. There is always 2 sides to the story!! That shit sucks that someone would do that! Ahain good luck J.
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MR. MOON! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 13 2011, 01:54 PM~20546827
> *Thats why I cleared my previous post. There is always 2 sides to the story!! That shit sucks that someone would do that! Ahain good luck J.
> *


i heard it wasnt even at chawps shop when it got jacked


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 01:55 PM~20546835
> *:shhh: :shhh:
> *


Mando got a G body


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20546843
> *i can drink almost as much!! :cheesy:
> *


Thirsty bastard :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+May 13 2011, 02:02 PM~20546898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 12:59 PM~20546869
> *:wave: WHAT UP MR. MOON! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Mando, did you get a new ride??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:02 PM~20546898
> *i heard it wasnt even at chawps shop when it got jacked
> *


I just cant figure out why anyone would have jacked the parts to the pontiac, the weatherstripping was to a 66 impala but most the parts where pontiac specific. I think the parts got stolen from Chawps old shop down next to santiago shop as that shop had a door that wouldnt close. Anyway, Ive already sourced all the new parts now from pontiac heaven and franks pontiacs.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 01:26 PM~20546630
> *True and I did learn a couple lessons from all this. Also, In Chawps defense I do not think he lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of his old shop. I know shops are supposed to be responsible for parts but if a thief wants it bad enough theres nothing they can do.
> *


Unless I stole :wow: em then thats out of the question, and if it was stolen it had to be somebody that knows there shit or has a pontiac them selves because alot of people dont know that some of those parts are interchangable with Impalas but some of the stuff missing isnt interchangable which could mean they were definately lost and not stolen unless there is sombody out there with a similar year car???? But the thing is its gone like you said nothing you can do about that now other than try and get the new part or get rid of the car even though getting rid of the car is a little extreme just for lost parts


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20546968
> *I just cant figure out why anyone would have jacked the parts to the pontiac, the weatherstripping was to a 66 impala but most the parts where pontiac specific.  I think the parts got stolen from Chawps old shop down next to santiago shop as that shop had a door that wouldnt close. Anyway, Ive already sourced all the new parts now from pontiac heaven and franks pontiacs.
> *


lost


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 01:55 PM~20546835
> *:shhh: :shhh:
> *


 :biggrin: my bad :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Art Buck! wassup homie, it's been awhile.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 01:57 PM~20546855
> *Hell yeah them crazy arabs know how to lift cars.
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20546968


arent you on another website where its pontiacs only????
did you ever give out chawps old address there???? 
you never know


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:02 PM~20546905
> *Mando got a G body
> *


 :shhh: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 01:57 PM~20546854
> *:thumbsup: WELL SAID!
> *


OK IM GIVE OUT 13 OF THESE TODAY AND HERE GOES ONE FOR YOU! :biggrin: !!!!

:fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:02 PM~20546898
> *i heard it wasnt even at chawps shop when it got jacked
> *


ONE FOR YOU :fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:03 PM~20546916
> *Thirsty bastard :biggrin:
> *


ONE FOR ME :fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:06 PM~20546931
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


AND THE REST FOR YOU!!

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:21 PM~20547030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :nono: THERE COULD BE TERRORIST SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING IN THIS!!!!









:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good fellas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:26 PM~20547053
> *AND THE REST FOR YOU!!
> 
> :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20546968
> *I just cant figure out why anyone would have jacked the parts to the pontiac, the weatherstripping was to a 66 impala but most the parts where pontiac specific.  I think the parts got stolen from Chawps old shop down next to santiago shop as that shop had a door that wouldnt close. Anyway, Ive already sourced all the new parts now from pontiac heaven and franks pontiacs.
> *


I KNOW 
:squint: THIS GUY :scrutinize: THAT GOT A CAR JUST LIKE....... UH :wow: ,,,,,,,,,,HEY :happysad: bUSTER WHATS UP :h5: HOMIE LONG TIME NO  SEE,,,,

SORRY JUSTIN I DONT KNOW NOTHING hno:










13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: ART LOKS, unity_mike, INSIDIOUS, regal85, sixtyfive rag, elphoenixquetzal(BUSTER), smiley602, phxmarlo, Art Buck


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I wish I stole justins parts but my pontiac is 26 years older than his :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 02:37 PM~20546697
> *Sup gente? It's been awhile since i've been in here... actually about 2.5 years, lol. Anywho just got out not to long ago and i'm glad to be back!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nice to see you back homIe... :wave:


I'll be in AZ this weekend... hit me up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:15 PM~20546996
> *Unless I stole  :wow: em then thats out of the question, and if it was stolen it had to be somebody that knows there shit or has a pontiac them selves because alot of people dont know that some of those parts are interchangable with Impalas but some of the stuff missing isnt interchangable which could mean they were definately lost and not stolen unless there is sombody out there with a similar year car???? But the thing is its gone like you said nothing you can do about that now other than try and get the new part or get rid of the car even though getting rid of the car is a little extreme just for lost parts
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:22 PM~20547031
> *arent you on another website where its pontiacs only????
> did you ever give out chawps address there????
> you never know
> *


I just filed a Hagerty claim and am hoping they cover the parts.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20546968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:31 PM~20547077
> *I KNOW
> :squint: THIS GUY :scrutinize:  THAT GOT A CAR JUST LIKE....... UH :wow: ,,,,,,,,,,HEY  :happysad: WHATS UP :h5: HOMIE LONG TIME NO   SEE,,,,
> 
> ...


What I say about that name homie!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:27 PM~20547055
> *:loco:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nono: THERE COULD BE TERRORIST SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING IN THIS!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


:fuq: THEM TOO!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:31 PM~20547083
> *I wish I stole justins parts but my pontiac is 26 years older than his :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:29 PM~20547067
> *What's good fellas
> *


bud light


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:36 PM~20547107
> *bud light
> *


I got some of that


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20547097
> *What I say about that name homie!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GO BACK I FIXED IT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

come sneak me some at work! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike+May 13 2011, 02:36 PM~20547107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20547091
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

THINK ILL PUMP SOME GAS AND DRIVE A LIL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:39 PM~20547124
> *come sneak me some at work! :biggrin:
> *


In a red plastic cup :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:31 PM~20547077
> *I KNOW
> :squint: THIS GUY :scrutinize:    THAT GOT A CAR JUST LIKE....... UH :wow: ,,,,,,,,,,HEY  :happysad: bUSTER WHATS UP :h5: HOMIE LONG TIME NO   SEE,,,,
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: people staring at me all wierd cause I am laughing


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:39 PM~20547128
> *MY NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up art I know its been about 2 years but do you still need the gear


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:39 PM~20547124
> *come sneak me some at work! :biggrin:
> *


OK THAT ONE DESEVES THIS ONE STRAIT OUT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 02:40 PM~20547133
> *THINK ILL PUMP SOME GAS AND DRIVE A LIL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:41 PM~20547138
> *In a red plastic cup :biggrin:
> *


OK IM NOT EV EN GONNA TOUCH THAT ONE,,, TO EASY!! :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:15 PM~20546996
> *Unless I stole  :wow: em then thats out of the question, and if it was stolen it had to be somebody that knows there shit or has a pontiac them selves because alot of people dont know that some of those parts are interchangable with Impalas but some of the stuff missing isnt interchangable which could mean they were definately lost and not stolen unless there is sombody out there with a similar year car???? But the thing is its gone like you said nothing you can do about that now other than try and get the new part or get rid of the car even though getting rid of the car is a little extreme just for lost parts
> *


LOL Yeah me and you have the only 2 Venturas I know about and I was surprised when I saw yours as seemed cool theres another being turned into a lowrider.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 02:40 PM~20547133
> *THINK ILL PUMP SOME GAS AND DRIVE A LIL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:41 PM~20547147
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: people staring at me all wierd cause I am laughing
> *


YOU AINT GOT TO BE LAFFIN FOR ME TO BE LOOKING AT YOU WEIRD,,,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 02:40 PM~20547133
> *THINK ILL PUMP SOME GAS AND DRIVE A LIL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:42 PM~20547152
> *What up art I know its been about 2 years but do you still need the gear
> *


YOU CAN GIVE ME ONE OF THESE :twak: FOR SENDING OUT A DISTRESS SIGNAL WHEN IT WAS A SOLINOID :happysad: 

HA HA IM LEARNIN!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 02:44 PM~20547163
> *LOL Yeah me and you BUSTER have the only 2 Venturas I know about and I was surprised when I saw yours as seemed cool theres another being turned into a lowrider.
> *


fixed


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:47 PM~20547186
> *YOU CAN GIVE ME ONE OF THESE  :twak: FOR SENDING OUT A DISTRESS SIGNAL WHEN IT WAS A SOLINOID :happysad:
> 
> HA HA IM LEARNIN!!
> *



I told you but you never wanna listen to me.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

SEE YOU GUYS AT THE MOVE IN TOMARROW.....IAM A LIL SHORT DUDE DIE HARD STEELERS FAN IAM SURE YOUVE SEEN ME BEFORE.. :biggrin: SAY WHATS UP


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Que rollo con el pollo. Jente.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 13 2011, 02:51 PM~20547209
> *Que rollo con el pollo. Jente.
> *


Que rollo el azteca?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:41 PM~20547138
> *In a red plastic cup :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 02:44 PM~20547163
> *LOL Yeah me and you have the only 2 Venturas I know about and I was surprised when I saw yours as seemed cool theres another being turned into a lowrider.
> *


last month in North east Phoenix there was this ol lady driving a 66 ventura she had it since new(yes I asked) it had all kinds of stuff my car doesnt have she said its her daily driver!! the body was perfect except for a small fender bender on the drivers rear quarter cause her grand kid took it out for a drive and well couldnt drive it lol her car had a different top trim for it to like you see on some impalas that have that trim that seperates the roof from the body the lady said thats how she got it at the dealership


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 02:50 PM~20547205
> *SEE YOU GUYS AT THE MOVE IN TOMARROW.....IAM A LIL SHORT DUDE DIE HARD STEELERS FAN IAM SURE YOUVE SEEN ME BEFORE.. :biggrin: SAY WHATS UP
> *


you know me brudda!!!! will see you manana homie!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 02:40 PM~20547133
> *THINK ILL PUMP SOME GAS AND DRIVE A LIL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:49 PM~20547196
> *I told you but you never wanna listen to me.
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:52 PM~20547218
> *YEAH BUDDY!
> *


I don't think it will make it there buddy.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20547170
> *YOU AINT GOT TO BE LAFFIN FOR ME TO BE LOOKING AT YOU WEIRD,,,
> *


pinche art loks :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:42 PM~20547154
> *OK THAT ONE DESEVES THIS ONE STRAIT OUT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing **** about beer!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:53 PM~20547224
> *last month in North east Phoenix there was this ol lady driving a 66 ventura she had it since new(yes I asked) it had all kinds of stuff my car doesnt have she said its her daily driver!! the body was perfect except for a small fender bender on the drivers rear quarter cause her grand kid took it out for a drive and well couldnt drive it lol her car had a different top trim for it to like you see on some impalas that have that trim that seperates the roof from the body the lady said thats how she got it at the dealership
> *


Id like to see that one as it sounds cool. Is your ventura your first old car?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:54 PM~20547235
> *i know huh :biggrin:
> *


When we gonna paint it.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 02:44 PM~20547161
> *OK IM NOT EV EN GONNA TOUCH THAT ONE,,, TO EASY!! :happysad:
> *


are you thinking of the gays?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 02:50 PM~20547205
> *SEE YOU GUYS AT THE MOVE IN TOMARROW.....IAM A LIL SHORT DUDE DIE HARD STEELERS FAN IAM SURE YOUVE SEEN ME BEFORE.. :biggrin: SAY WHATS UP
> *


Short=average mexican :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 02:57 PM~20547247
> *Id like to see that one as it sounds cool. Is your ventura your first old car?
> *


pretty much, I had an 85 cutty but its an 85 and to me that wasn't old so yea it my first old car


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 13 2011, 02:51 PM~20547209
> *Que rollo con el pollo. Jente.
> *


Whats up!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:53 PM~20547224
> *last month in North east Phoenix there was this ol lady driving a 66 ventura she had it since new(yes I asked) it had all kinds of stuff my car doesnt have she said its her daily driver!! the body was perfect except for a small fender bender on the drivers rear quarter cause her grand kid took it out for a drive and well couldnt drive it lol her car had a different top trim for it to like you see on some impalas that have that trim that seperates the roof from the body the lady said thats how she got it at the dealership
> *


i 










guess we solved the mystery Justin,,,  this lil ole lady jacked :cheesy: yo shit and El phoenix :0 , got it flossed in his face :wow: and didNT do a damn thang to get it back for you!!!

DAMN BUSTER :fuq:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:01 PM~20547275
> *Short=average mexican  :biggrin:
> *


CORRECTION...SALVADORAN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20547237
> *I don't think it will make it there buddy.
> *


quit playing with my emotions!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:02 PM~20547280
> *i
> 
> 
> ...


Damn old lady :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:01 PM~20547275
> *Short=average mexican  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 03:02 PM~20547282
> *CORRECTION...SALVADORAN
> *


both like beans! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20547240
> *pinche art loks :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup yup!

look at u like a dog does when he makes that funny face..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:02 PM~20547280
> *i
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:02 PM~20547277
> *pretty much, I had an 85 cutty but its an 85 and to me that wasn't old so yea it my first old car
> *


Ive had some old mustangs but no old lowrider before this one as before this car only had built what most would consider minitrucks though I always wanted a LRM style car.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:05 PM~20547292
> *both like beans! :biggrin:
> *


TRU


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20547243
> *There is nothing **** about beer!
> *


then dont be sneakin that shit !!!! man up !!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2011, 03:02 PM~20547282
> *CORRECTION...SALVADORIAN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 02:58 PM~20547256
> *When we gonna paint it.
> *


im finally doin the body work,,, soon bro real soon!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:05 PM~20547295
> *yup yup!
> 
> look at u like a dog does when he makes that funny face..
> ...


 :no: :no:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:07 PM~20547305
> *then dont be sneakin that shit !!!! man up !!
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THAT MUTHA FUCKA DOES IS WAIST BEER!
THAT FOOL GETS ME MAD!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 02:59 PM~20547258
> *are you thinking of the gays?
> *


 :0


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:06 PM~20547299
> *Ive had some old mustangs but no old lowrider before this one as before this car  only had built what most would consider minitrucks though I always wanted a LRM style car.
> *


mini trucks are sick well at least some are especially lowrider minitrucks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:01 PM~20547275
> *Short=average mexican  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:09 PM~20547318
> *ALL THAT MUTHA FUCKA DOES IS WAIST BEER!
> THAT FOOL GETS ME MAD!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20547326
> *mini trucks are sick well at least some are
> *


They used to be, I dont like the new minitrucks as they dont look clean. My favorite lowrider was a 93 geo tracker, someday Id like to build another one.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Unity Mike, Who makes those costom billet grills in phoenix?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:05 PM~20547297
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


everybody lookin at you real weird now huh!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:09 PM~20547318
> *ALL THAT MUTHA FUCKA DOES IS WAIST BEER!
> THAT FOOL GETS ME MAD!
> *


i know huh :happysad:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 01:50 PM~20546792
> *That's a good one, or you could be like bad santa and say you're exploring mountains.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm impressed you remembered your password after not loggin in for 2.5 years. I forget mine after a week if I don't log in


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:14 PM~20547340
> *They used to be, I dont like the new minitrucks  as they dont look clean. My favorite lowrider was a 93 geo tracker, someday Id like to build another one.
> *


hell yea and the suzuki side kicks and samuri's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20547326
> *mini trucks are sick well at least some are especially lowrider minitrucks
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:14 PM~20547340
> *They used to be, I dont like the new minitrucks  as they dont look clean. My favorite lowrider was a 93 geo tracker, someday Id like to build another one.
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:14 PM~20547340
> *They used to be, I dont like the new minitrucks  as they dont look clean. My favorite lowrider was a 93 geo tracker, someday Id like to build another one.
> *


I also like the old squared up S-10 and blazers


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20547362
> *hell yea and the suzuki side kicks and samuri's
> *


its hard as hell to find a clean samurai now as all the ******** mud rided them etc. Samurais look sick slammed though.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20547324
> *and as far as gays go,,, to each his own,, we all got what makes our world go round......
> 
> its the homophobes that be fuckin it up for the rest of us!!!
> ...


WTF YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20547360
> *I'm impressed you remembered your password after not loggin in for 2.5 years.  I forget mine after a week if I don't log in
> *


 :wow: 
i was curious to the fact that his account being idle for 913.105497 days wud not be renderd inactive and removed from the server :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:15 PM~20547343
> *Unity Mike, Who makes those costom billet grills in phoenix?
> *


DONT KNOW! I KNOW THEY SELL THEM ONLINE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20547360
> *I'm impressed you remembered your password after not loggin in for 2.5 years.  I forget mine after a week if I don't log in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:20 PM~20547372
> *I also like the old squared up S-10 and blazers
> *


I had a squared up s10 before also. A while back a guy was selling a purple one on here for a good price but I dont know whatever happened to it. One thing I like about minitrucks is they pay allot of attention to detail like wrapping patterns in doorjams and etc.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20547362
> *hell yea and the suzuki side kicks and samuri's
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: 
ha ha my momma got a samuria on 15 x10 wit 50 series sittin in the back yard!! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:19 PM~20547367
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:buttkick: :buttkick: 


:fuq: 


EXCEPT FOR NISSAN TRUCKS I USE TO LIKE EM BUT I SAW ONE THE OTHER DAY AND I WAS LIKE WHAT WAS I THINKING THEY ARE GARBAGE!!!






















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:20 PM~20547373
> *its hard as hell to find a clean samurai now as all the ******** mud rided them etc. Samurais look sick slammed though.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:25 PM~20547392
> *I had a squared up s10 before also. A while back a guy was selling a purple one on here for a good price but I dont know whatever happened to it. One thing I like about minitrucks is they pay allot of attention to detail like wrapping patterns in doorjams and etc.
> *


like the japs do!! fucken japs beating us at our own game like I do ArtLoko.
but I will have to dis agree cause there is some minitruckers out there that half as shit to just like there is some lowriders that pay allot of attention to detail. when was the last time you went to a lowrider car show??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:22 PM~20547381
> *WTF YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS
> *


my bad,,,i was replying to what you said earlier..... its cuz i was at court waiting,,, and there was these people talking shit kinda set me off,, it is what it is!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 04:18 PM~20547360
> *I'm impressed you remembered your password after not loggin in for 2.5 years.  I forget mine after a week if I don't log in
> *



Well i've been on this site since like 04, lol. Kinda hard to forget.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:32 PM~20547430
> *like the japs do!! fucken japs beating us at our own gamesound like something is irratating you :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:15 PM~20547343
> *Unity Mike, Who makes those costom billet grills in phoenix?
> *


you should see if you can modify or make a grill that looks like the 64 catalina grille


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 03:36 PM~20547444
> *Well i've been on this site since like 04, lol. Kinda hard to forget.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:43 PM~20547472
> *sound like something is irratating you :dunno:
> wait for it........................
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:22 PM~20547382
> *:wow:
> i was curious to the fact that his account being idle for 913.105497 days wud not be renderd inactive and removed from the server :biggrin:
> *


fucking Art work must be slow today huh?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:25 PM~20547397
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaa :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 13 2011, 03:48 PM~20547498
> *EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WERES MY BEER HECTOR? :wow:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BLVD66, toons, unity_mike, Knightstalker, elphoenixquetzal, oldskool 62, MIRACLE, ART LOKS, aztecsef1, Refined95
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

DID ANYONE PRE REGISTER FOR LOW RIDER AND ARE NOT TAKING THERE CAR. I NEED A SPOT GUY. LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS ONE THANX


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 03:51 PM~20547519
> *BLVD66, toons, unity_mike, Knightstalker, elphoenixquetzal, oldskool 62, MIRACLE, ART LOKS, aztecsef1, Refined95
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:
:wave:
:wave:
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 13 2011, 03:48 PM~20547498
> *EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna bet you a chico stick







some now and laters







, a recee cup







and a half eatin donut







that thats mando from mesas ice chest huh!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 03:49 PM~20547503
> *fucking Art work must be slow today huh?
> *


im happy sis my baby boy is right by my side here at work,,, finnaly hagonna have them both home!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 03:50 PM~20547511
> *WERES MY BEER HECTOR? :wow:
> *


uh oh :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 03:51 PM~20547519
> *BLVD66, toons, unity_mike, Knightstalker, elphoenixquetzal, oldskool 62, MIRACLE, ART LOKS, aztecsef1, Refined95
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:53 PM~20547529
> *im gonna bet you  a chico stick
> 
> 
> ...


can i have that donut if he doesnt want it????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 03:32 PM~20547430
> *like the japs do!! fucken japs beating us at our own game like I do ArtLoko.
> but I will have to dis agree cause there is some minitruckers out there that half as shit to just like there is some lowriders that pay  allot of attention to detail. when was the last time you went to a lowrider car show??
> *


last lowrider car show I went to was rolln show. Your right about the japanese though they got the game on lock and it aint because they are buying all their cars ready built from the states.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:06 PM~20547587
> *can i have that donut if he doesnt want it????
> *


I HEARD ART GLAZES HIS OWN DONUTS!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20547607
> *I HEARD ART GLAZES HIS OWN DONUTS!
> *


never mind


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 13 2011, 03:52 PM~20547520
> *DID ANYONE PRE REGISTER FOR LOW RIDER AND ARE  NOT TAKING THERE CAR. I NEED A SPOT GUY. LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS ONE THANX
> *


X2 lol
:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20547604
> *last lowrider car show I went to was rolln show. Your right about the japanese though they got the game on lock and it aint because they are buying all their cars ready built from the states.
> *


and before that one?? and I agree


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:06 PM~20547587
> *can i have that donut if he doesnt want it????
> *


Half-Eaten Donut Means Trouble!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Every night if the boys eat all of their dinner then we give them a treat before bedtime. Sometimes it’s a small bowl of ice cream, sometimes it’s popcorn and sometimes we shoot ourselves in the foot and give them a piece of candy. WELL, tonight before dinner BUSTER noticed in our pantry a bag of miniature chocolate donuts. BUSTER immediately finds JUSTIN and tells him that he just discovered gold at the end of the rainbow.

Next thing I know, they are both running into the kitchen begging for a donut. Then come the negotiations between the parents VS. the kids.

We tell them that if they eat all of their dinner then they can have a donut.

WHOOOOOOHOOOO!!! 
Dancing and singing erupted throughout the house as they interpreted danced to an imaginary song singing….

Oh yea, oh yea, we get donuts, oh yea!
The end of dinner rolls around and they are both finished. Immediately BUSTER and JUSTIN ask for their donuts. I walk over and grab a few and give it to both of them. BUSTER eats his donut like a champ practically in one bite. Although, I look over at JUSTIN and he’s taken only a few bites, takes his time and then takes another small bite.
I decide to go do a few things and just let JUSTIN nibble away.

When I come back into the Kitchen, JUSTIN had left his chair and was finished with his donut. Here’s the part that my gut instinct was telling me something wasn’t right. I walk over and notice that JUSTIN hadn’t finished the donut. What kid doesn’t devour a chocolate donut when they get a chance?

Something didn’t seem right about this… We left it alone and got the boys ready for bed and that was it….. Zzzzzzzz..

1.5 hours pass by and suddenly I hear JUSTIN screaming in his bedroom… Something woke him up and usually it’s because he wants something to drink. I hear Shakira go into his bedroom to check on him and then I hear Shakira say…

Oh no! It’s okay JUSTIN. We’ll get you cleaned up….
Only two things can be the reason to clean up a child while they are sleeping… 1.) Pee’d their bed or 2.) Throw-up

Did you guess #2???!!!! YEEESSSSS!!! IT WAS A AWE INSPIRING NUMBER TWO!!! I knew that half eaten donut was a sign of things to come. I KNEW IT!

Luckily, I’ve learned over the years that there are certain ways to clean up vomit… Speciality items I have purchased over the years… Gloves, mask, lysol and garbage bags. Doesn’t get the best of me anymore!! It’s straight to the cleanup and then laundry… BUT before this fun evening comes to a close I accidentally scared the living daylights out of my oldest son BUSTER who sleeps on the top bunk.

I had to crawl under the bed to clean up the mess and as I’m crawling out I’m facing up towards the ceiling with my mask on, gloves and a big can of lysol in my hand. I’m laying on my back looking at the ceiling when I see BUSTER’s head slowly inch over the top bunk to see what’s going on. Still half asleep I see him look around and then he looks down at me …..

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh!
BAAAAM! I’m sure it was just an illusion but I swear he pancaked against the ceiling. I crawled as fast as I could out from under the bed and ripped my mask off to show him it was me. I’m not sure if he went back to sleep or was out cold from hitting the ceiling but that kid went back to sleep as fast as he woke up. Actually, now that I think about it, I better go back in there and see if he’s sleeping or actually out cold… Gotta go…. :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:15 PM~20547637
> *and before that one?? and I agree
> *


I wonder the cost of building a car in Japan? I know when I was still living in the Philippines it was cheap to build cars because daily labor was/is like 3 bucks a day unlike here where good shops charge 45-100 per hour.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:55 PM~20547538
> *im happy sis my baby boy is right by my side here at work,,, finnaly hagonna have them both home!!! :biggrin:
> *


that's awesome Art glad to hear it. enjoy every minute of it. I hope you can bring them tomorrow if you come out.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

^ I'm not reading that! Lol! Referring to ArtLoks short story


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 04:18 PM~20547651
> *that's awesome Art glad to hear it. enjoy every minute of it. I hope you can bring them tomorrow if you come out.
> *


so far maybe one... hopefully at least one!!
:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:15 PM~20547638
> *Half-Eaten Donut Means Trouble!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Every night if the boys eat all of their dinner then we give them a treat before bedtime.  Sometimes it’s a small bowl of ice cream, sometimes it’s popcorn and sometimes we shoot ourselves in the foot and give them a piece of candy.  WELL, tonight before dinner BUSTER  noticed in our pantry a bag of miniature chocolate donuts. BUSTER immediately finds JUSTIN and tells him that he just discovered gold at the end of the rainbow.
> ...


 :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:20 PM~20547660
> *^ I'm not reading that! Lol! Referring to ArtLoks short story
> *


its a good one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20547651
> *that's awesome Art glad to hear it. enjoy every minute of it. I hope you can bring them tomorrow if you come out.
> *


Luna told me that you are gonna be saving me some breakfast tomorrow? Thanks I'll be by your cars at about 9ish


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20547607
> *I HEARD ART GLAZES HIS OWN DONUTS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:23 PM~20547673
> *its a good one!!!! :biggrin:
> *


If it's more than 10 lines I'm ignoring it!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:23 PM~20547674
> *Luna told me that you are gonna be saving me some breakfast tomorrow? Thanks I'll be by your cars at about 9ish
> *


reservation for Artie Buck noted!!!
 im headin home to make the salsa tonite!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:20 PM~20547660
> *^ I'm not reading that! Lol! Referring to ArtLoks short story
> *


I guess it was story time???? :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:18 PM~20547649
> *I wonder the cost of building a car in Japan? I know when I was still living in the  3 bucks a day unlike here where good shops charge 45-100 per hour.
> *


[/SIZE]


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:25 PM~20547684
> *reservation for Artie Buck noted!!!
> im headin home to make the salsa tonite!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:26 PM~20547691
> *[/SIZE]
> *


I think its more in Japan though but Im just not sure the price as I think wages are high there.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:25 PM~20547683
> *If it's more than 10 lines I'm ignoring it!
> *


10 lines, 10 lines, 10 lines is it a joke or a pinche conservative cracker novela :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:28 PM~20547700
> *I think its more in Japan though but Im just not sure the price as I think wages are high there.
> *


Why don't you google it and let know


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:29 PM~20547708
> *Why don't you google it and let know
> *


Good idea


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:28 PM~20547700
> *I think its more in Japan though but Im just not sure the price as I think wages are high there.
> *


I heard labor wise it is cheaper but parts wise that it was way more than double here cause over there these cars are imports and parts arent found but imported


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 03:29 PM~20547708
> *Why don't you google it and let know
> *


Typing like tuntarun! I meant let us know.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:25 PM~20547683
> *If it's more than 10 lines I'm ignoring it!
> *


thanks i didnt know when novelas started and then became.................














wait for it........................................


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:29 PM~20547708
> *Why don't you google it and let know
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:30 PM~20547718
> *I heard labor wise it is cheaper but parts wise that it was way more than double here cause over there these cars are imports and parts arent found but imported
> *


kinda like here when you order ricer parts huh beavis!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

13 Members: elphoenixquetzal, childsplay69, dukecityrider, 64sub, Justin-Az, chevycaprice89, ART LOKS, Art Buck, aztecsef1, gordobig818, rc4life, El Azteca 85 Buick, Identity Original


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:30 PM~20547718
> *I heard labor wise it is cheaper but parts wise that it was way more than double here cause over there these cars are imports and parts arent found but imported
> *


Thats way it is in Philippines also because all the parts where imported unless you had things fabricated locally. Example a lowend pioneer headunit was around 15,000-20,000 pesos or about 400-500 dollars. You could buy a immitation one cheaper though but I just had my parts shipped from Anmerica in big ass boxes.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 03:31 PM~20547723
> *thanks i didnt know when novelas started and then became.................
> wait for it........................................
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

OG AZSIDE = Pontiac Heaven


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ART LOKS, chevycaprice89, elphoenixquetzal, Art Buck, OLD SCHOOL P.H.X, gordobig818, SS520, El Azteca 85 Buick, childsplay69, 64sub, Justin-Az, aztecsef1, rc4life, Identity Original

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:29 PM~20547707
> *10 lines, 10 lines, 10 lines is it a joke or a pinche conservative cracker novela  :biggrin:
> *


Why don't you guys start your own thread! :biggrin: Pontiac crew


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.kenleewrites.com/2010/03/part-t...s-in-japan.html


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20547739
> *Thats way it is in Philippines also because all the parts where imported unless you had things fabricated locally. Example a lowend pioneer headunit was around 15,000-20,000 pesos or about 400-500 dollars. You could buy a immitation one cheaper though but I just had my parts shipped from Anmerica in big ass boxes.
> *


Was it North or South Anmerica?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20547739
> *Thats way it is in Philippines also because all the parts where imported unless you had things fabricated locally. Example a lowend pioneer headunit was around 15,000-20,000 pesos or about 400-500 dollars. You could buy a immitation one cheaper though but I just had my parts shipped from Anmerica in big ass boxes.
> *


DAMN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20547743
> *OG AZSIDE = Pontiac Heaven
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

what up chuckie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 13 2011, 05:12 PM~20547626
> *X2 lol
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20547759
> *Was it North or South Anmerica?
> *


LOL I meant America, my mom would send me stuff in balikbayan boxes.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20547747
> *Why don't you guys start your own thread!  :biggrin: Pontiac TWO!
> 
> *


FIXED HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 01:37 PM~20546697
> *Sup gente? It's been awhile since i've been in here... actually about 2.5 years, lol. Anywho just got out not to long ago and i'm glad to be back!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



What's happening my brotha from anotha motha!! Good to hear from you homie will definately holla at you... just here at work passing the t  ime.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20547759
> *Was it North or South Anmerica?
> *


south central


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*I GUESS WE ARE GETTING KICKED OUT JUSTIN*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:36 PM~20547756
> *http://www.kenleewrites.com/2010/03/part-t...s-in-japan.html
> *


how much is that in dollars


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:37 PM~20547762
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...



whatup... !!! 


Just catching up on some pontiac talk...  

Justin just create you own Car Club... Pontiacs Only! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20547767
> *LOL I meant America, my mom would send me stuff in balikbayan boxes.
> *


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:41 PM~20547789
> *I GUESS WE ARE GETTING KICKED OUT JUSTIN
> *


Yeah but Art Loks quit on us and turned the pontiac crew into the pontiac two. :biggrin: JK, Art.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20547799
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20547604
> *last lowrider car show I went to was rolln show. Your right about the japanese though they got the game on lock and it aint because they are buying all their cars ready built from the states.
> *


the japs dont even need the factorys here in the u.s they just do it kus they got the money and get into the mind of americans saying hey were building in the u.s and creating jobs for you and blah blah blah just so you can be like "oh a nissan or toyota ya those guys are kool its american " and overall in the long run all that money goes back to japan


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone looking for a 78, 79, and 1980 cutlass? CHEAP $$ my homie wants to clean side yard for sale or trade........
Text my# below no need to be writing questions for all to read.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:41 PM~20547789
> *I GUESS WE ARE GETTING KICKED OUT JUSTIN
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20547798
> *whatup... !!!
> Just catching up on some pontiac talk...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 04:35 PM~20547743
> *OG AZSIDE = Pontiac Heaven
> *


Lmao x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20547796
> *how much is that in dollars
> *


About 10 bucks a hour at mcdonalds as the exchange is like 80 to 1.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20547805
> *Yeah but Art Loks quit on us and turned the pontiac crew into the pontiac two.  :biggrin:  JK, Art.
> *


ok im back in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Poor

Old

Nissan

Thinkin

Its 

A 

Cadillac!!


:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20547822
> *ok im back in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Poor
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20547808
> *the japs dont even need the factorys here in the u.s they just do it kus they got the money and get into the mind of americans saying hey were building in the u.s and creating jobs for you and blah blah blah just so you can be like "oh a nissan or toyota ya those guys are kool its american " and overall in the long run all that money goes back to japan
> 
> 
> ...


:fuq: shudda put a toyota!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20547822
> *ok im back in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Poor
> 
> ...


Welcome back in Art :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:50 PM~20547835
> *Welcome back in Art  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:48 PM~20547829
> *:fuq: shudda put a toyota!!!
> *


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: I was waiting for that


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20547818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats all I ever driven


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20547808
> *the japs dont even need the factorys here in the u.s they just do it kus they got the money and get into the mind of americans saying hey were building in the u.s and creating jobs for you and blah blah blah just so you can be like "oh a nissan or toyota ya those guys are kool its american " and overall in the long run all that money goes back to japan
> 
> 
> ...


want be long till we a part of China anyway. I agree though that that money probally goes back to japan.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:52 PM~20547857
> *:bowrofl:  :bowrofl: I was waiting for that
> *


and thats my club lil brudda,,,, gonna have to kick him off the porch holmes!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20547817
> *About 10 bucks a hour at mcdonalds as the exchange is like 80 to 1.
> *


Hey Justin,

I know you're upset that your parts came up missing but on the real your car was done by Santigo.. they took it apart, did the bodywork and stored your parts. Chawps worked with them and didnt have his own shop til Feb.

Chawps was just supposed to paint that car, and he has always hooked you up and we both know you got way more than you paid for. So when you tell the story involve those facts so people dont think that Chawps is just loosing parts.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20547808
> *the japs dont even need the factorys here in the u.s they just do it kus they got the money and get into the mind of americans saying hey were building in the u.s and creating jobs for you and blah blah blah just so you can be like "oh a nissan or toyota ya those guys are kool its american " and overall in the long run all that money goes back to japan
> 
> 
> ...


they get the american money anyways because more than 75% of an "AMERICAN" car or truck is not made in the good ol US of A its sad but true, But i would still buy american just not anything new


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 04:56 PM~20547881
> *Hey Justin,
> 
> I know you're upset that your parts came up missing but on the real your car was done by Santigo.. they took it apart, did the bodywork and stored your parts. Chawps worked with them and didnt have his own shop til Feb.
> ...


No I made sure to say that I didnt think Chawps lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of that shop on grand.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:54 PM~20547868
> *and thats my club lil brudda,,,, gonna have to kick him off the porch holmes!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:57 PM~20547904
> *No I made sure to say that I didnt think Chawps lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of that shop on grand.
> *


Cool man.. for those who knows Chawps knows hes good people and would do shit like that on purpose..

So you taking your mom to the carshow on sun or what fucking Justin??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 04:56 PM~20547887
> *they get the american money anyways because more than 75% of an "AMERICAN" car or truck is not made in the good ol US of A its sad but true, But i would still buy american just not anything new
> *


I wonder if anything is still really made in America as so much stuff is outsourced to other countrys. Like if you call costomer service allot of the calls are even routed to overseas call centers.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20547914
> *Cool man.. for those who knows Chawps knows hes good people </span>and would do shit like that on purpose..
> 
> So you taking your mom to the carshow on sun or what fucking Justin??
> *



:thumbsup:


<span style=\'color:blue\'>ya justin happy low-low birthday mommy! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20547915
> *I wonder if anything is still really made in America as so much stuff is outsourced to other countrys. Like if you call costomer service allot of the calls are even routed to overseas call centers.
> *


yep gm's stuff is made up about 80% chinese thats kus no1 here is willing to work for the money they work over there for but they dont even pay them shit over there either so we would rather not work than work for pennys wich sux kus all ive ever bought was amercian


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20547915
> *I wonder if anything is still really made in America as so much stuff is outsourced to other countrys. Like if you call costomer service allot of the calls are even routed to overseas call centers.
> *


is that what it is,,,,,, i thawt i kept calling 7/11!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ART LOKS, elphoenixquetzal, G_KRALY, childsplay69, Justin-Az, El Azteca 85 Buick, Art Buck


oh chet TUCSONS FINEST in the house ,,,,what up brudda!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20547914
> *Cool man.. for those who knows Chawps knows hes good people and wouldn't do shit like that on purpose..
> 
> So you taking your mom to the carshow on sun or what fucking Justin??
> *


FIXED


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 04:05 PM~20547943
> *is that what it is,,,,,, i thawt i kept calling 7/11!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's great!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 05:05 PM~20547943
> *is that what it is,,,,,, i thawt i kept calling 7/11!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20547915
> *I wonder if anything is still really made in America as so much stuff is outsourced to other countrys. Like if you call costomer service allot of the calls are even routed to overseas call centers.
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 13 2011, 05:13 PM~20547980
> *That's great!
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 13 2011, 05:14 PM~20547987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the TIN INDIANS THEME SONG???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I know why its been packed today cause its F. A. F.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 05:28 PM~20548050
> *I know why its been packed today cause its F. A. F.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> I know why its been packed today cause its F. A. F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 13 2011, 05:38 PM~20548083
> *:wave:                                                                                                    :loco:
> *


WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

5 Members: *elphoenixquetzal, ART LOKS, rc4life, Dat fool Juan, Justin-Az*


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 04:57 PM~20547904
> *No I made sure to say that I didnt think Chawps lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of that shop on grand.
> *


bull shit, the whole time you where slamming chawps.. You never mentioned the other shop until your ass got called out on it.. Youre ass did nothing but score a huge come up off chawps then you come on here and try to bash him? Kick rocks puto


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 05:48 PM~20548119
> *bull shit, the whole time you where slamming chawps.. You never mentioned the other shop until your ass got called out on it.. Youre ass did nothing but score a huge come up off chawps then you come on here and try to bash him? Kick rocks puto
> *


What the fuck are you talking about? Now if you want to get real with whos fault it is it is chawps fault as I never paid Santiago to do a mother fucking thing. Anyway a huge come up my ass as after i replace all the fucking parts i coulda paid anyone for the work. Go ki8ck rocks puto.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 05:48 PM~20548119
> *bull shit, the whole time you where slamming chawps.. You never mentioned the other shop until your ass got called out on it.. Youre ass did nothing but score a huge come up off chawps then you come on here and try to bash him? Kick rocks puto
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wtf just happened here?? I thought we were on the same page Justin???


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20548141
> *What the fuck are you talking about? Now if you want to get real with whos fault it is it is chawps fault as I never paid Santiago to do a mother fucking thing. Anyway a huge come up my ass as after i replace all the fucking parts i coulda paid anyone for the work. Go ki8ck rocks puto.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: We both know you didnt pay hardly shit for the work done, any other shop would have charged you 3-4 times as much if not more. You scammed the fuck outta him then want to cry and bash him for saying he lost your shit? Like every one else said your dumb ass should have taken the shit off in the first place


and btw, here you go trying to blame chawps again....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 05:57 PM~20548164
> *Wtf just happened here?? I thought we were on the same page Justin???
> *


 :dunno: rc4life came in the pic


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 05:57 PM~20548165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: We both know you didnt pay hardly shit for the work done, any other shop would have charged you 3-4 times as much if not more. You scammed the fuck outta him then want to cry and bash him for saying he lost your shit? Like every one else said your dumb ass should have taken the shit off in the first place
> and btw, here you go trying to blame chawps again....
> *


You even gotta business license you broke fuck? I paid Chawps exactly what he asked for up front in cash money , no fucking bargaining and no negotiations. Now your dumb cracker ass comes in here saying I scammed him when he lost my shit.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 13 2011, 05:59 PM~20548172
> *:dunno: rc4life came in the pic
> *


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:00 PM~20548184
> *You even gotta business license you broke fuck? I paid Chawps exactly what he asked for up front in cash money , no fucking bargaining and no negotiations. Now your dumb cracker ass comes in here saying I scammed him when he lost my shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: way to show your true colors


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:00 PM~20548184
> *You even gotta business license you broke fuck? I paid Chawps exactly what he asked for up front in cash money , no fucking bargaining and no negotiations. Now your dumb cracker ass comes in here saying I scammed him when he lost my shit.
> *


damn justin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:02 PM~20548190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  way to show your true colors
> *


I think you took a bit of a detour from offtopic :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:03 PM~20548198
> *I think you took a bit of a detour from offtopic  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 


Some one told me to come in here and talk shit..so i did







But that doesnt change any thing, your still a fucken bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 13 2011, 06:02 PM~20548196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:05 PM~20548207
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> Some one told me to come in here and talk shit..so i did
> But that doesnt change any thing, your still a fucken bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you look like a bitch, perfect lips for cock sucking/.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:06 PM~20548216
> *you look like a bitch, perfect lips for cock sucking/.
> *


oh ya, you call me a broke bitch???? But yet your the one thats proud of your ebt card and has to scam there insurance company just to get a paint job mean while rolling a 92 lancer


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

well this should keep things interesting...Back to off topic I go!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:08 PM~20548224
> *oh ya, you call me a broke bitch???? But yet your the one thats proud of your ebt card and has to scam there insurance company just to get a paint job mean while rolling a 92 lancer
> *


go save some money so you can live in a decent hood and by the way i also got a 2011 lexus in the garage.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:09 PM~20548233
> *go save some money so you can live in a decent hood and by the way i also got a 2011 lexus in the garage.
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

........And that's how offtopic is for those who never go in there..... Now back to your normal programming already in progress


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:12 PM~20548249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



go powdercoat some parts and save some cash so you can quit living off your lady like a lil bitch.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:14 PM~20548259
> *go powdercoat some parts and save some cash so you can quit living off your lady like a lil bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

says the bitch that lives off the goverment and tryin to hustle $10 knifes


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548269
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> says the bitch that lives off the goverment and tryin to hustle $10 knifes
> *


 :biggrin: And does it living in a nice ass crib with a 2011 lexus in the garage.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GOSFRABA JUSTIN GOSFRABA


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:16 PM~20548276
> *:biggrin: And does it living in a nice ass crib with a 2011 lexus in the garage.
> *


Yea that nice crib is your moms, the lexus is your moms, and you have a roommate to help pay the bills...When you grow up and move out of your moms house, then you can talk  

And dont try to lie your way out of this one, every one knows its true


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:20 PM~20548301
> *Yea that nice crib is your moms, the lexus is your moms, and you have a roommate to help pay the bills...When you grow up and move out of your moms house, then you can talk
> 
> And dont try to lie your way out of this one, every one knows its true
> *


I dont have a roomate. I do have a person who lives here in exchange for doing housework and etc. No money needed.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:23 PM~20548316
> *I dont have a roomate. I do have a person who lives here in exchange for doing housework and etc. No money needed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Thats besides the point...Your still living with your mom, trying to brag about your moms car, all while trying to call me broke????


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:23 PM~20548316
> *I dont have a roomate. I do have a person who lives here in exchange for doing housework and etc. No money needed.
> *


btw thats some roomate that had to come pick up your car cause you wont show face around the shop cause you all ready got punked


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20548333
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats besides the point...Your still living with your mom, trying to brag about your moms car, all while trying to call me broke????
> *


your funny as fuck, go powdercoat some parts and try to get a proper business license.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20548339
> *btw thats some roomate that had to come pick up your car cause you wont show face around the shop cause you all ready got punked
> *


punked by who? I was busy taking me kid to see a doctor you dumb fuck. So now your saying after you guys lose ppls parts you try to punk them, wow real profesional lol.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20548340
> *your funny as fuck, go powdercoat some parts and try to get a proper business license.
> *


Awwww is that all you got???? i had a business license a long time before you ever had to scam your insurance company to pay for your paint job  


And the only chores braka obama(what every one calls your roomate) is fucking your hot ass mom...


And good luck tryin to sell the Pontiac, the interior looks like complete shit all cause you tried to save $200.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:30 PM~20548362
> *Awwww is that all you got???? i had a business license a long time before you ever had to scam your insurance company to pay for your paint job
> And the only chores braka obama(what every one calls your roomate) is fucking your hot ass mom...
> And good luck tryin to sell the Pontiac, the interior looks like complete shit all cause you tried to save $200.
> *


your bitch looks like shit.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:31 PM~20548370
> *your bitch looks like shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Im done clowing you...Was waaay to easy!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:32 PM~20548375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Im done clowing you...Was waaay to easy!!
> *


yeah your a regular keyboard commando :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

back to FAF


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:38 PM~20548407
> *yeah your a regular keyboard commando  :biggrin:
> *


says the one trying to claim his moms house and his moms car as his own.

And I like how you knock my chick, but yet your fat stu stuuu stuu stuuuuuu stuttering ass had to go to the philippines to find a bitch that would talk to you


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:42 PM~20548437
> *says the one trying to claim his moms house and his moms car as his own.
> 
> And I like how you knock my chick, but yet your fat stu stuuu stuu stuuuuuu stuttering ass had to go to the philippines to find a bitch that would talk to you
> *


ok, I took it a little far...Should have never made fun of a disability..Sorry Justin.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:42 PM~20548437
> *says the one trying to claim his moms house and his moms car as his own.
> 
> And I like how you knock my chick, but yet your fat stu stuuu stuu stuuuuuu stuttering ass had to go to the philippines to find a bitch that would talk to you
> *


Dumb fuck I married my filipina exwife in America (we met and married in cave creek az) not the philippines and unlike you it must show i got game to pull asian chicks despite stuttering. now if you want to talk more shit feel free to request to do it face to face. My "roomate" says your a punk because you didnt question him while he was there at your shop.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ralph wanted to tell you that your a idiot because you sat there in his presence and didnt say shit then got tough online.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:50 PM~20548474
> *Dumb fuck I married my filipina exwife in America not the philippines and unlike you it must show i got game to pull asian chicks despite stuttering. now if you want to talk more shit feel free to request to do it face to face. My "roomate" says your a punk because you didnt question him while he was there at your shop.
> *


Lol pull chicks but yet you had to go to a 3rd world country to do it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And why would I question your roommate?? That makes 100% no sense..



And your more than welcome to talk to me face to face any time...Im not hard to find


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:51 PM~20548480
> *ralph wanted to tell you that your a idiot because you sat there in his presence and didnt say shit then got tough online.
> *


why the fuck would I say any thing to him??? its not his car, he's not the one talking shit. He was there to pick up your car..Damn justin you're one dumb fuck...

btw should I have called out the tow truck driver too?????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 06:52 PM~20548483
> *Lol pull chicks but yet you had to go to a 3rd world country to do it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And why would I question your roommate?? That makes 100% no sense..
> ...


Dumb ass I met them in America, yes we are becoming a third world countrY but we aint yet. Anyway if you want to talk face to face I aint hard to find either nor is my "roommate" who youve gotten a little pissed off. Then again it takes no guts to talk shit on pc so Im done doing it.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

8 Members: Riderz-4-Life, elphoenixquetzal, rc4life, *Art Buck*:drama:, Justin-Az, #1stunna, westcoast_lowlow, 96cavi :drama:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 06:55 PM~20548494
> *Dumb ass I met them in America, yes we are becoming a third world countrY  but we aint yet. Anyway if you want to talk face to face I aint hard to find either nor is my "roommate" who youve gotten a little pissed off. Then again it takes no guts to talk shit on pc so Im done doing it.
> *


awwww you had to run to your roommate who has 100% nothing to do with the situation :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


man you keep punking your self bad...Its a good idea you stop now!


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

Face to Face, SUNDAY,SUNDAY,SUNDAY


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@May 13 2011, 06:59 PM~20548518
> *Face to Face,    SUNDAY,SUNDAY,SUNDAY
> *


or now, not like he doesn't know where my shop is.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 07:00 PM~20548528
> *or now, not like he doesn't know where my shop is.
> *


LOL Why the fuck would I drive all the way to your shop when you supposedly live 5 mins up the street.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 07:03 PM~20548541
> *LOL Why the fuck would I drive all the way to your shop when you supposedly live 5 mins up the street.
> *


well if you picked me up at my place we could car pool to save money :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 07:07 PM~20548557
> *well if you picked me up at my place we could car pool to save money  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


LOL Damn that made me laugh.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

laterz


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 13 2011, 04:09 PM~20547607
> *I HEARD ART GLAZES HIS OWN DONUTS!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks to my Dogg big ben for the wheels! You're awesome :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 04:56 PM~20547881
> *Hey Justin,
> 
> I know you're upset that your parts came up missing but on the real your car was done by Santigo.. they took it apart, did the bodywork and stored your parts. Chawps worked with them and didnt have his own shop til Feb.
> ...


Chucky your right that Santiago did the body work and took my car apart but that was a deal between him and Chawps. I paid Chawps not Santiago and have a reciept sitting here from Chawps that he issued the day he took the car. After that as you know Santiago and Chawps had a falling out and Chawps moved next door into the bay with the broken door. My parts where in that bay and its my belief thats where they got stolen. Im not particularly concerned about it as have already filed the parts in a claim, hopefully they pay. Anyway, I made sure I stated that I thought the parts where stolen and not lost and will bump that post.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 01:26 PM~20546630
> *True and I did learn a couple lessons from all this. Also, In Chawps defense I do not think he lost the parts but rather think the parts where stolen out of his shop. I know shops are supposed to be responsible for parts but if a thief wants it bad enough theres nothing they can do.
> *


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:18 PM~20548923
> *Chucky your right that Santiago did the body work and took my car apart but that was a deal between him and Chawps. I paid Chawps not Santiago and have a reciept sitting here from Chawps that he issued the day he took the car. After that as you know Santiago and Chawps had a falling out and Chawps moved next door into the bay with the broken door. My parts where in that bay and its my belief thats where they got stolen. Im not particularly concerned about it as have already filed the parts in a claim, hopefully they pay. Anyway, I made sure I stated that I thought the parts where stolen and not lost and will bump that post.
> *


So what good has came out of you posting all this shit here????? You and chawps had a deal, and thats where it should have stayed, between the two of you. But you came on here running your mouth trying to smash chawps, and after every thing he has done for you!?!!? Funny day after you get your car you start running your mouth...Youll get yours fuck boy.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 08:24 PM~20548967
> *So what good has came out of you posting all this shit here????? You and chawps had a deal, and thats where it should have stayed, between the two of you. But you came on here running your mouth trying to smash chawps, and after every thing he has done for you!?!!? Funny day after you get your car you start running your mouth...Youll get yours fuck boy.
> *


Man I had no deal with Chawps he even didnt put the bumpers on the car before he gave it back because "he couldnt afford to invest more in my car". Even thats a odd thing as the investment was clear to replace the clear I bought and Santiago used. Anyway, Why do you keep putting your pussy lips in other peoples business anyway? Is it because you share a shop with Chawps ?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@May 13 2011, 06:59 PM~20548518
> *Face to Face,    SUNDAY,SUNDAY,SUNDAY
> *


shit what about tomoro at encanto....lol after set up...lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

LETSSSSSS JUST ALL GET ALONG ITS GONNA BE A FUN WEEKEND CARS,HOES BEERS,HOPS WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:27 PM~20548981
> *Man I had no deal with Chawps he even didnt put the bumpers on the car before he gave it back because "he couldnt afford to invest more in my car". Even thats a odd thing as the investment was clear  to replace the clear I bought and Santiago used. Anyway, Why do you keep putting your pussy lips in other peoples business anyway? Is it because you share a shop with Chawps ?
> *


Wtf do you mean you had no deal with chawps????? You said you where going to pay some one to put the bumpers back on, but yet you couldn't pay chawps to do it??? Of course he couldn't afford to put more time in it, your broke ass got the homie hook up on one helluva a paint job, and you wanna start shit like a little bitch??? Time is money, maybe some day when you learn that you could move your broke ass out of your moms house and get your own place with out a roomate



And the only reason Im involved cause you posted this shit on a public forum! Dont be mad cause im the only one to tell you to get fucked and call you out on your bull shit and making you look real stupid


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 08:33 PM~20549040
> *Wtf do you mean you had no deal with chawps????? You said you where going to pay some one to put the bumpers back on, but yet you couldn't pay chawps to do it??? Of course he couldn't afford to put more time in it, your broke ass got the homie hook up on one helluva a paint job, and you wanna start shit like a little bitch??? Time is money, maybe some day when you learn that you could move your broke ass out of your moms house and get your own place with out a roomate
> And  the only reason Im involved cause you posted this shit on a public forum! Dont be mad cause im the only one to tell you to get fucked and call you out on your bull shit and making you look real stupid
> *


No your only making yourself look stupid and Im about at point of saying fuck it and suing your shop in smakll claims court and letting a judge decide if my skeletonized car represents the homie hookup. To be honest I dont want to sue anyone as I know its pointless but such is what Im being advised to do.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:36 PM~20549055
> *No your only making yourself look stupid and Im about at point of saying fuck it and suing your shop in smakll claims court and letting a judge decide if my skeletonized car represents the homie hookup. To be honest I dont want to sue anyone as I know its pointless but such is what Im being advised to do.
> *


bwahahahahah making me look stupid???? Your the one talking about sueing!!! what a bitch move!!!!! Btw, before you think about taking some thing to court, realize, every one knows about your insurance scam  

We all know you ran your car into your garage and then you claimed the shit happened in a parking lot, Ill be more than happy to forward the PM about this to hagerty, they love to know when they are scammed


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Judge judy!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 08:33 PM~20549040
> *Wtf do you mean you had no deal with chawps????? You said you where going to pay some one to put the bumpers back on, but yet you couldn't pay chawps to do it??? Of course he couldn't afford to put more time in it, your broke ass got the homie hook up on one helluva a paint job, and you wanna start shit like a little bitch??? Time is money, maybe some day when you learn that you could move your broke ass out of your moms house and get your own place with out a roomate
> And  the only reason Im involved cause you posted this shit on a public forum! Dont be mad cause im the only one to tell you to get fucked and call you out on your bull shit and making you look real stupid
> *


why would I pay chawps to do shit hed already been paid to do? Dude your dense. I mean is this how you do business charge extra to do shit youve already been paid to do? In fact according to the reciept they where supposed to straighten the front bumper as well. And about this hooked up paintjob you keep talking about the reason they patterned out whole car is because santiago left the body wavy as fuck. For me Id have been happier with my parts intact and just a laced roof as I originally wanted. Im sorry but theres no excuse for losing 1,500+ dollars worth of parts.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 08:39 PM~20549083
> *bwahahahahah making me look stupid???? Your the one talking about sueing!!! what a bitch move!!!!! Btw, before you think about taking some thing to court, realize, every one knows about your insurance scam
> 
> We all know you ran your car into your garage and then you claimed the shit happened in a parking lot, Ill be more than happy to forward the PM about this to hagerty, they love to know when they are scammed
> *


Dumbass it was geico and my yellow lancer was ran into the garage. they where told it ran into garage, hell ask modern arte as they are the ones that helped me file the claim. My car with hagerty was ran into another car at frys parkinglot on cottonlane and greenway.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: DAMN THATS ALOT OF SHIT TO READ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 08:39 PM~20549083
> *bwahahahahah making me look stupid???? Your the one talking about sueing!!! what a bitch move!!!!! Btw, before you think about taking some thing to court, realize, every one knows about your insurance scam
> 
> We all know you ran your car into your garage and then you claimed the shit happened in a parking lot, Ill be more than happy to forward the PM about this to hagerty, they love to know when they are scammed
> *


no need to make you look stupid, you do well at that one all by yourself


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 08:43 PM~20549112
> *no need to make you look stupid, you do well at that one all by yourself
> *


Bwahaa says the guy that trys to pass his moms house and cars off as his own and scams insurance companys for custom paint.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 08:58 PM~20549221
> *Bwahaa says the guy that trys to pass his moms house and cars off as his own and scams insurance companys for custom paint.
> *


Says the cracker scam artist who thinks it professional to double charge customers for work.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry but i can post pictures of the car missing all its parts. yall two bit punks can say what you want but in the end yall still lost my parts which is very unprofesional. Hell Id be ashamed to look a customer in the eye and tell them I lost half a fucking car in my shop. Good thing I got it back or the doors may have turned up missising next.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 09:00 PM~20549232
> *Says the cracker scam artist who thinks it professional to double charge customers for work.
> *


lol ahahaha this is like arguing with a retard. Oh wait I fo fo fo fo fo do do foooooo got you are one.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 09:05 PM~20549267
> *lol ahahaha this is like arguing with a retard. Oh wait I fo fo fo fo fo do do foooooo got you are one.
> *


do you even have a lowrider or are you a tshirt rider that swings on the nutts of everyone you meet.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS SHIT IS "FUKIN STUPID" ALREADY MAKE A THREAD AND PC BANG ON THERE


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 09:04 PM~20549257
> *sorry but i can post pictures of the car missing all its parts. yall two bit punks can say what you want but in the end yall still lost my parts which is very unprofesional. Hell Id be ashamed to look a customer in the eye and tell them I lost half a fucking car in my shop. Good thing I got it back or the doors may have turned up missising next.
> *


 post all the pics you want. You where told to take your parts home. You never did, the only one here to blame is your self. All your doing is posting a bunch of shit take make your self feel better about your fuck up. So keep trying to smash some ones business over some thing that is your fault all your doing is creating more problems for your self.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 09:25 PM~20549380
> *post all the pics you want. You where told to take your parts home. You never did, the only one here to blame is your self. All your doing is posting a bunch of shit take make your self feel better about your fuck up. So keep trying to smash some ones business over some thing that is your fault all your doing is creating more problems for your self.
> *


ok go build yourself a lowrider then maybe you should post again, untill then your just a off topic fuckweed who prolly doesnt belong on a lowrider site.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 09:25 PM~20549380
> *post all the pics you want. You where told to take your parts home. You never did, the only one here to blame is your self. All your doing is posting a bunch of shit take make your self feel better about your fuck up. So keep trying to smash some ones business over some thing that is your fault all your doing is creating more problems for your self.
> *


Noone ever told me to take my parts home, thats pure bullshit. Fact is your shop isnt secure and let my parts get lost or stolen after taking nearly a fucking year to paint a fucking car. Anyway go shiut the fuck up and build yourself a lowrider.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 09:25 PM~20549380
> *post all the pics you want. You where told to take your parts home. You never did, the only one here to blame is your self. All your doing is posting a bunch of shit take make your self feel better about your fuck up. So keep trying to smash some ones business over some thing that is your fault all your doing is creating more problems for your self.
> *


Rc!!! Rc!!! Rc!!!! Im Ricky James :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20549400
> *Noone ever told me to take my parts home, thats pure bullshit. Fact is your shop isnt secure and let my parts get lost or stolen after taking nearly a fucking year to paint a fucking car. Anyway go shiut the fuck up and build yourself a lowrider.
> *


Lol like you have a low rider with your fake ass impala and destroyed interior. You call your self a lowrider but can't even turn a wrench on your own car...your the deffinition of a bitch. Before you come at me about a car that was built with insurance scammed money while living at your moms house you better come correct..I might not have. Finnished car but at least I don't have to scam my way into one and live off my mom, its called priorites maybe some day you'll put on your big boy pants and get some.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 13 2011, 09:44 PM~20549490
> *Lol like  you have a low rider with your fake ass impala and destroyed interior. You call your self a lowrider but can't even turn a wrench on your own car...your the deffinition of a bitch. *


LOL AS stated you have no lowrider, your a tshirt bitch and a net banger. Im done talking to you.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 09:50 PM~20549528
> *LOL AS stated you have no lowrider, your a tshirt bitch and a net banger. Im done talking to you.
> *


Hahah after getting clowned this is the only card you have to play? Take what you can get and run with it cause its obvious your ass got put into place. Oh yea and call me an internet banger?? You know exactly where I'm at same place as always. But I'm sure as hell you won't show up here..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: MY EYES HURT FROM ALL THIS READING!!!!  WHERE IS BIG BEN SO HE CAN POST SOME TORTA PICS!?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fuq: :fuq: :sprint:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20549628
> *:wow: :wow: MY EYES HURT FROM ALL THIS READING!!!!  WHERE IS BIG BEN SO HE CAN POST SOME TORTA PICS!?!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


X87 :around: :420: :loco:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 13 2011, 01:37 PM~20546697
> *Sup gente? It's been awhile since i've been in here... actually about 2.5 years, lol. Anywho just got out not to long ago and i'm glad to be back!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA WEY :0 :wave: :fuq: :squint: :drama: :x: :420: uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20549628
> *:wow: :wow: MY EYES HURT FROM ALL THIS READING!!!!  WHERE IS BIG BEN SO HE CAN POST SOME TORTA PICS!?!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 13 2011, 11:24 PM~20549757
> *X87 :around:  :420:  :loco:
> *


 :0 You read all that BULLSHIT? 


I just went thru and looked at pictures :naughty:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2011, 10:46 PM~20549895
> *:0  You read all that BULLSHIT?
> I just went thru and looked at pictures :naughty:
> *


 :nono: Yo nose NADA no MIRO nada Y no DIGO NADA Y no ESCUCHO NADA ME VALE MADRES :rofl: :guns: :buttkick: :fuq: :420: :nosad: :sprint: que onda wey :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 14 2011, 12:09 AM~20549990
> *:nono: Yo nose NADA no MIRO nada Y no DIGO NADA Y no ESCUCHO NADA ME VALE MADRES   :rofl:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :fuq:  :420:  :nosad:  :sprint: que onda wey  :wave:
> *


 I taught you well :biggrin: 

We're almost by the fort mcDowell... see you in a couple


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Whens the move in for the pre registered cars?


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2011, 11:12 PM~20550001
> * I taught you well  :biggrin:
> 
> We're almost by the fort mcDowell... are you in a couple
> *


 :uh: in a couple WHAT WEY???? FUCK THAT YO NO VOY A IR POR TI VETE AL VERGA PUTO 
:fuq: :buttkick: :nono: :x: :fuq:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 14 2011, 12:18 AM~20550019
> *:uh: in a couple WHAT WEY???? FUCK THAT YO NO VOY A IR POR TI VETE AL VERGA PUTO
> :fuq:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :x:  :fuq:
> *



I'm driving not flying fucker :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :fuq:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow fucken bullshit making az side look stupid.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 14 2011, 12:29 AM~20550064
> *        :thumbsup:  :fuq:
> *



You're drinking huh puto? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 14 2011, 12:30 AM~20550067
> *Wow fucken bullshit making az side look stupid.
> *



:werd: :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 13 2011, 11:29 PM~20550064
> *        :thumbsup:  :fuq:
> *


Streetlife worked on your car? Ive never had any work done there but thinking about it in the future. Them and Modern Arte Ive heard are very professional.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@May 14 2011, 12:16 AM~20550012
> *Whens the move in for the pre registered cars?
> *


Tomorrow morning/afternoon


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20550074
> *You're drinking huh puto?  :biggrin:
> *


HEY :twak: DON'T JUDGE ME :nono: :scrutinize: :buttkick:  :loco: WE'RE SUPPOSED TO BE BROTHERS :dunno: :buttkick:  :420: :h5: NI MODO IT IS WHAT IT IS QUE SE VAYIAN AL VERGA TODOS :420: :sprint: :x: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 11:33 PM~20550083
> *Streetlife worked on your car? Ive never had any work done there but thinking about it in the future. Them and Modern Arte Ive heard are very professional.
> *


 :uh: la neta no hablo bien el enlish pero simon que si loko no nintendo :420: :scrutinize: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up art buck and I don't care.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 11:15 PM~20550233
> *What up art buck and I don't care.
> *


Que paso I smile alot in Phoenix? Just getting ready for sleep


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 14 2011, 12:17 AM~20550238
> *Que paso I smile alot in Phoenix?  Just getting ready for sleep
> *


That's coo I just finished washing my ride. About to put wheels back on and go mimis to.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

See you mañana homie.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up chuck aka lucky aka mr setup of the month :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 14 2011, 12:20 AM~20550255
> *See you mañana homie.
> *


Coo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 14 2011, 12:41 AM~20550115
> *HEY  :twak: DON'T JUDGE ME  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:    :loco: WE'RE SUPPOSED TO BE BROTHERS  :dunno:  :buttkick:    :420:  :h5: NI MODO IT IS WHAT IT IS QUE SE VAYIAN AL VERGA TODOS  :420:  :sprint:  :x:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *




:roflmao: :bowrofl: :rimshot: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@May 14 2011, 12:50 AM~20550147
> *:uh: la neta no hablo bien el enlish pero simon que si loko no nintendo :420:  :scrutinize:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mamon :biggrin:


I'll translate justin... :uh:


:yes: yes he had his monte lifted there, great work... :thumbsup:   


I myself just picked up some chrome from streetlife tonight, hno:

:wow: looks amazing and I got every last bolt and part back :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 13 2011, 07:32 PM~20549028
> *LETSSSSSS JUST ALL GET ALONG ITS GONNA BE A FUN WEEKEND CARS,HOES BEERS,HOPS WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 11:21 PM~20550259
> *What up chuck aka lucky aka mr setup of the month :biggrin:
> *


Haha!!! What's up mr smiley :wave::wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 13 2011, 08:25 PM~20549379
> *THIS SHIT IS "FUKIN STUPID" ALREADY MAKE A THREAD AND PC BANG ON THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 13 2011, 11:33 PM~20550083
> *Streetlife worked on your car? Ive never had any work done there but thinking about it in the future. Them and Modern Arte Ive heard are very professional.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!![/i]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Open the gates :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 14 2011, 09:00 AM~20551225
> *Open the gates  :angry:
> *


No shit... its fucking hot and water is 3 bucks....


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 14 2011, 09:46 AM~20551358
> *No shit... its fucking hot and water is 3 bucks....
> *


SOULDA NEVER MOVED THE SHOW TO MAY ITS TOO DAMN HOTT...


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Just pulled in finally :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :ugh: IT IS HOT AS A MUTHA-TRUCKA OUT HERE WAITIN TO MOVE IN!!!! :burn:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

If any1 has any extra wristbands they wanna sell let me kno.. thx


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@May 14 2011, 01:47 PM~20552282
> *If any1 has any extra wristbands they wanna sell let me kno.. thx
> *


X2 lmk ill b headed there noon tomorrow 520 280 5093


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Its hot out here lowrider magazine need to hurry up.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 14 2011, 12:33 AM~20550302
> *Mamon :biggrin:
> I'll translate justin... :uh:
> :yes: yes he had his monte lifted there, great work... :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks Knightstalker, sounds great , especially the no lost parts.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2011, 04:39 PM~20552759
> *Thanks Knightstalker, sounds great , especially the no lost parts.
> *


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

got 4 extra bracelets 4sale 20 bucks each hit me up if anyone needs...


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

Looking for some wristbands will take three


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

what time the show starts?


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Hit me up im looking for some wristbands..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20549628
> *:wow: :wow: MY EYES HURT FROM ALL THIS READING!!!!  WHERE IS BIG BEN SO HE CAN POST SOME TORTA PICS!?!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BEN!!!!!! SAVE US !!!!!!! WE NEED TORTAS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 13 2011, 11:30 PM~20550067
> *Wow fucken bullshit making az side look stupid.
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:burn: :burn: hotter than shit today setting up at lrm show :burn: :burn:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 14 2011, 04:02 PM~20552835
> *got 4 extra bracelets 4sale 20 bucks each hit me up if anyone needs...
> *


SOLD


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 14 2011, 03:39 PM~20552759
> *Thanks Knightstalker, sounds great , especially the no lost parts.
> *


Dude seriously drop that shit


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_For the gente that did'nt make the move in.......
Here are just a few pic's......._  














































It was hot and a long long wait....
Next year 2 canopys and a bar-b-que pit with lots of drinks!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

Looking for s :wow: me wristbands for the show tomorrow :wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

this car aint no joke . it has to be best of show


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 14 2011, 09:19 PM~20554369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride!!!! i heard it was 4sale too :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

It sure was hot ass f 2day there was a lot of nice rides and firme jente haven a good time with there family's that's whats haven a good time is all about so c u all out there have fun and for the 99% that drink have a good time its gonna be hot and heat and drinking don't mix,,,and make sure have 8 something and the only reason I'm saying about the drinking and heat I lost my tio 7yrs ago and not eating and drinking in the sun took its toll and he got dehydrated and well he's not here no more so have fun and be safe out there and make sure the lil ones have water


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 13 2011, 08:04 PM~20548846
> *Thanks to my Dogg big ben for the wheels! You're awesome :thumbsup::biggrin:
> *


you got it homie!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 15 2011, 12:14 AM~20555338
> *It sure was hot ass f 2day there was a lot of nice rides and firme  jente haven a good time with there family's that's whats haven a good time is all about so c u all out there have fun and for the 99% that drink have a good time its gonna be hot and heat and drinking don't mix,,,and make sure have 8 something and the only reason I'm saying about the drinking and heat I lost my tio 7yrs ago and not eating and drinking in the sun took its toll and he got dehydrated and well he's not here no more so have fun and be safe out there and make sure the lil ones have water
> *


_*THANK YOU CHEVY FOR THAT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT*_

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+May 13 2011, 08:28 PM~20548988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X63!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+May 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20549628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

_*RIGHT AFTER THE SHOW SOUTH CENTRAL WILL BE POPPIN AND AT 11 PM THE HOP AT JAGS!!!!!*_

CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Everyone always cruises up an down mcdowell to 51st ave.. An its bumper to bumper..


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 14 2011, 11:33 PM~20555403
> *RIGHT AFTER THE SHOW SOUTH CENTRAL WILL BE POPPIN AND AT 11 PM THE HOP AT JAGS!!!!!
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2011, 12:33 AM~20555403
> *RIGHT AFTER THE SHOW SOUTH CENTRAL WILL BE POPPIN AND AT 11 PM THE HOP AT JAGS!!!!!
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
I know....
some of these pic's look like their already set up.[/i] :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2011, 12:33 AM~20555403
> *RIGHT AFTER THE SHOW SOUTH CENTRAL WILL BE POPPIN AND AT 11 PM THE HOP AT JAGS!!!!!
> 
> CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah!


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone got extra wristbands


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 15 2011, 12:31 AM~20555395
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 14 2011, 06:55 PM~20553461
> *Dude seriously drop that shit
> *





:biggrin: X-73


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Have fun out there !! and be careful :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

TEAM BLOW ME puttin it down at the hop today


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

And like BIG BEN said jags will be poppin tonight at 11:00 With the hop sponsored by FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Show was kool! Showed up late and missed the hops!! There was some nice rides there! WISH THEY SOLD BEER THOUGH!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

good show today! See ya'll at jags


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 14 2011, 09:19 PM~20554369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x97 that car was bad ass...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 15 2011, 02:16 PM~20557607
> *And like BIG BEN said jags will be poppin tonight at 11:00 With the hop sponsored by FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 15 2011, 02:16 PM~20557607
> *And like BIG BEN said jags will be poppin tonight at 11:00 With the hop sponsored by FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> *


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 15 2011, 02:48 PM~20557729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post bigger pics bro!!!!


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>GOODTIMES!!!!!_


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:

Girlfriend
A young guy was complaining to his Boss about the problems he was having with his stubborn girlfriend. 

"She gets me so angry sometimes I could hit her, the young man exclaimed." 

"Well, I'll tell you what I used to do with my wife" replied the Boss. "Whenever she got out of hand I'd take her pants down and spank her". 

Shaking his head the young guy replied "I've tried that... it doesn't work for me. Once I get her pants down I'm not mad anymore."


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody know of some good powder coating places and chrome shops for a reasonable price


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@May 16 2011, 10:35 AM~20562842
> *Anybody know of some good powder coating places and chrome shops for a reasonable price
> *



Glendale powder coating 623-937-5557 
crome Im stilling for a good place in AZ


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anybody got video of lastnights cruises.. 
there were alot of rides on central and baseline..


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats good AZ Side... how is everyone doing today.. :biggrin: 
good turn out for the LRM Phoenix stop.. 500 plus cars..

I missed out on the cruise and Jags.. post up some pics or videos..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 16 2011, 12:47 PM~20563641
> *whats good AZ Side... how is everyone doing today..  :biggrin:
> good turn out for the LRM Phoenix stop.. 500 plus cars..
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: x96


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 16 2011, 01:26 PM~20563878
> *Whats up AZ? :biggrin:
> *


hung over


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow+May 16 2011, 10:35 AM~20562842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
2995 W. Whitton Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85017


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@May 16 2011, 11:42 AM~20563245
> *Glendale powder coating 623-937-5557
> crome Im stilling for a good place in AZ
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 01:54 PM~20564050
> *STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
> 2995 W. Whitton Ave
> Phoenix, AZ 85017
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2011, 06:31 AM~20561482
> *When i saw this i was sooo impressed i had to do a quick video of it!!!!!
> And to top it off this vato is from Phx!!!!!
> Where has he been?!!!!!!!! :wow:
> ...


Damn where you been Hector? That cars been dancing at the show the last few years. :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 01:57 PM~20564067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car was tight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW! HOMIE GOTS SKILLS! HE NEVER BRINGS IT TO THE UNDERGROUND HOPS. EITHER WAY I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA FLIP OVER SIDE WAYS! SOOO MUCH POWER!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Art Loks?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 16 2011, 02:05 PM~20564118
> *Whats crakin Art Loks?
> *


cold chillin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 01:56 PM~20564063
> *Damn where you been Hector? That cars been dancing at the show the last few years.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 he has been dancing that car at phoenix AZ show for like three or four years now. I wonder if its the exact same car???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 02:16 PM~20564178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, chawps got down on marinates roof


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 02:24 PM~20564232
> *TTT!
> *


pssssssst hey................







wait for it.........................













:cheesy: 








:0 
:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 02:31 PM~20564274
> *pssssssst hey................
> wait for it.........................
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you to cabron


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 02:32 PM~20564279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you to cabron
> *


 :biggrin: 
what up carnalito!!!!!

you have a good time at da show?? :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

yup sure did good turn out on cars alot of new rides!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 02:20 PM~20564203
> *x2 he has been dancing that car at phoenix AZ show for like three or four years now. I wonder if its the exact same car???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 02:33 PM~20564292
> *:biggrin:
> what up carnalito!!!!!
> 
> ...


did you make it to the show?? or just the move in??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 02:38 PM~20564326
> *:yes:
> *


Always puts on a good show huh!?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 02:39 PM~20564334
> *did you make it to the show?? or just the move in??
> *


naw man missed out had


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 16 2011, 02:20 PM~20564203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE A FRESH PAINT JOB HOMIE. AND LOTS OF SILVER LEAF.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 02:53 PM~20564404
> *naw man missed out had
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up AZ side


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: :scrutinize: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2011, 03:05 PM~20564449
> *IT LOOKS LIKE A FRESH PAINT JOB HOMIE. AND LOTS OF SILVER LEAF.
> *


 :dunno: who know it always looks clean like that, thats why its hard to tell ha ha ha


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: ForSale $ 60.00 !!!!!!!!!!!........................   












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@May 15 2011, 02:09 PM~20557580
> *TEAM BLOW ME puttin it down at the hop today
> 
> 
> ...


BY THE WAY...
BIG PROPS TO FRANK AND TODD FOR KEEPING DA BELTS IN AZ!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2011, 03:30 PM~20564637
> *BY THE WAY...
> BIG PROPS TO FRANK AND TODD FOR KEEPING DA BELTS IN AZ!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2011, 02:02 PM~20564105
> *WOW! HOMIE GOTS SKILLS! HE NEVER BRINGS IT TO THE UNDERGROUND HOPS. EITHER WAY I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA FLIP OVER SIDE WAYS! SOOO MUCH POWER!!!!!
> *


where they do those hops at???????????????????


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 01:54 PM~20564050
> *STREET LIFE CUSTOMS
> 2995 W. Whitton Ave
> Phoenix, AZ 85017
> *


You got the number? Who should i talk to there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 16 2011, 03:54 PM~20564823
> *where they do those hops at???????????????????
> *


 :werd:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 16 2011, 03:54 PM~20564823
> *where they do those hops at???????????????????
> *


There underground fool! Cant you read! Dig a hole! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 16 2011, 04:16 PM~20564961
> *There underground fool! Cant you read! Dig a hole! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 16 2011, 04:16 PM~20564961
> *There underground fool! Cant you read! Dig a hole! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 04:49 PM~20565252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


can you name this character????

and not the actor!


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 02:31 PM~20564274
> *pssssssst hey................
> wait for it.........................
> :cheesy:
> ...




a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@May 16 2011, 03:54 PM~20564823
> *where they do those hops at???????????????????
> *


EVERYWHERE.....
ANYWHERE....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 04:56 PM~20565305
> *can you name this character????
> 
> and not the actor!
> ...


Hai Tien????


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 04:56 PM~20565305
> *can you name this character????
> 
> and not the actor!
> ...


phuck yuu :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 05:44 PM~20565663
> *Hai Tien????
> *


Billy Lo :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 05:51 PM~20565717
> *Billy Lo :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

you should have seen ART LOKS, AL LUNA (your tata) put a beer in the middle of the road on central in front of the wash I blinked and it was still there i blinked again and still there once more and still was there I was like WTF then it out of no where this yeti runs in the middle of the street and gets the beer


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 06:35 PM~20566055
> *you should have seen ART LOKS, AL LUNA (your tata) put a beer in the middle of the road on central in front of the wash I blinked and it was still there i blinked again and still there once more and still was there I was like WTF then it out of no where this yeti runs in the middle of the street and gets
> *


wtf???????


damn i wonder what that was all about???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20566075
> *wtf???????
> damn i wonder what that was all about???
> *


you dont belive me huh ask luna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 06:42 PM~20566131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you stil couldnt beat me in target practice!!!








and if you even think of tryin to challenge me...............












wait for it.........................






















bad ass peice of steel tho :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 06:45 PM~20566162
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you stil couldnt beat me in target practice!!!
> ...


we should go shooting one of these days and find out I feel like involving money would be a good idea :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AL RATO....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=elphoenixquetzal,May 16 2011, 06:43 PM~20566141]
you dont belive me huh ask luna
[/quote]
Lil brudda,,, i dont think that there is one person on the az side that wud beleive Tata set down a beer that wasnt empty!!!!


but u bet there was alot of people like this when he did.............


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> quote=elphoenixquetzal,May 16 2011, 06:43 PM~20566141]
> you dont belive me huh ask luna


Lil brudda,,, i dont think that there is one person on the az side that wud beleive Tata set down a beer that wasnt empty!!!!
but u bet there was alot of people like this when he did.............



















































[/quote]
haha he put it there so some of the phoenix riderz can come and get it across the street he had a bit to many


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 06:49 PM~20566194
> *we should go shooting one of these days and find out I feel like involving money would be a good idea :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha....easy prey,,, bring ALL THE MONEY YOU WANT TO BET.

 BUT IM GONNA HOLD THE GUN :wow: 


BEEN AWILE SINCE WENT OUT AND MADE PEOPLE MADE... WHY NOT UR DESERVE IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

>


haha he put it there so some of the phoenix riderz can come and get it across the street he had a bit to many  
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 06:58 PM~20566293
> *ha ha....easy prey,,, bring ALL THE MONEY YOU WANT TO BET.
> 
> BUT IM GONNA HOLD THE GUN :wow:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> quote=elphoenixquetzal,May 16 2011, 06:43 PM~20566141]
> you dont belive me huh ask luna


Lil brudda,,, i dont think that there is one person on the az side that wud beleive Tata set down a beer that wasnt empty!!!!
but u bet there was alot of people like this when he did.............



















































[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL IM OUT AZ SIDE!!!

GOTTA GO HOME AND MAKE DINNER FOR MY SONS!!!!


HEY AND FRANK AND TODD!!!!!!!!

AZ SIDE IS THE SHIT HUH!!!!!!

YOU GUYS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!

BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LATER :sprint:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 16 2011, 07:13 PM~20566450
> *WELL IM OUT AZ SIDE!!!
> 
> GOTTA GO HOME AND MAKE DINNER FOR MY SONS!!!!
> ...


X2 except for the sons part peace out!!! :sprint: :fuq: :sprint:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 05:35 PM~20566055
> *you should have seen ART LOKS, AL LUNA (your tata) put a beer in the middle of the road on central in front of the wash I blinked and it was still there i blinked again and still there once more and still was there I was like WTF then it out of no where this yeti runs in the middle of the street and gets the beer
> *


That yeti was me foo! Lol. Luna hooked me up!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 16 2011, 04:16 PM~20564961
> *There underground fool! Cant you read! Dig a hole! :biggrin:
> *





:rofl: :rofl: HHaaaaaaaaaaaaa !! .............................. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: HHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!! ................... :werd: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20567172
> *That yeti was me foo!  Lol.  Luna hooked me up!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i thought you were playing chicken on central!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20567172
> *That yeti was me foo!  Lol.  Luna hooked me up!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i thought you were playing chicken on central!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoast_lowlow_@May 16 2011, 10:35 AM~20562842
> *Anybody know of some good powder coating places and chrome shops for a reasonable price
> *



RC POWDERCOATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(602) 377-8783


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 16 2011, 01:57 PM~20564067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT FUCKIN TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 07:57 PM~20567652
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i thought you were playing chicken on central!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It felt like frogger!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2011, 02:02 PM~20564105
> *WOW! HOMIE GOTS SKILLS! HE NEVER BRINGS IT TO THE UNDERGROUND HOPS. EITHER WAY I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA FLIP OVER SIDE WAYS! SOOO MUCH POWER!!!!!
> *



CAUSE THEY ARE CAR HOPS NOT CAR DANCE COMPETITIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20567698
> *It felt like frogger!
> *












i was like, what the hell is going on over there!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 16 2011, 02:28 PM~20564255
> *damn, chawps got down on marinates roof
> *


x63 rag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 16 2011, 03:26 PM~20564609
> *:biggrin: ForSale $ 60.00 !!!!!!!!!!!........................
> 
> 
> ...


will you throw in the bart simpson and 4 movies???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 09:09 PM~20567752
> *will you throw in the bart simpson and 4 movies???
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: no foo thats the price for the bart simpson!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 16 2011, 09:13 PM~20567789
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  no foo thats the price for the bart simpson!!
> *


i think thats the price for everything.... the speakers, the bart, the movies, and the shelf!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20567823
> *i think thats the price for everything.... the speakers, the bart, the movies, and the shelf!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 10:02 PM~20567678
> *RC POWDERCOATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (602) 377-8783
> *


ben the man said he wants good powder coating.. come on now.. 






LOL J/k Whiteboy.. .. now dont get all NINJA on me, :ninja: 

and dont go talkin about my disabilities either :shhh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 09:09 PM~20567752
> *will you throw in the bart simpson and 4 movies???
> *






 Dammmmmmmm !!!......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 16 2011, 09:13 PM~20567789
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  no foo thats the price for the bart simpson!!
> *









:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20567823
> *i think thats the price for everything.... the speakers, the bart, the movies, and the shelf!!! :biggrin:
> *






:rofl: Bart has to stay home !! :loco: Just da speakers :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: :wave:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks to all the guys that came by the booth.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20568245
> *ben the man said he wants good powder coating.. come on now..
> LOL J/k Whiteboy.. .. now dont get all NINJA on me,  :ninja:
> 
> ...


  





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20568245
> *ben the man said he wants good powder coating.. come on now..
> LOL J/k Whiteboy.. .. now dont get all NINJA on me,  :ninja:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 03:02 AM~20568901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 17 2011, 02:03 AM~20568903
> *Nice pics homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

108 REALLY?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 03:14 AM~20568916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


Looks like the black line over the 110'' :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+May 17 2011, 02:11 AM~20568910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they only gave him 108" then they fckn retarded :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20567823
> *i think thats the price for everything.... the speakers, the bart, the movies, and the shelf!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm surprised u didnt what installation included in the deal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

That looks more like 114"


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up curtis


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:15 AM~20568918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20567700
> *CAUSE THEY ARE  CAR HOPS NOT CAR DANCE COMPETITIONS!!!!!!!!
> *


I just figured he come out to like the Majestics hops at the parks where Rollin is shooting just to get in the video. But i never thought about that homie. There's not to many car dancer out here to compete with......


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE LUV YOU AZ!!!!!!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:15 AM~20568918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME PIC'S HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 17 2011, 08:27 AM~20569829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

fuck all this car stuff post up the tortas :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 17 2011, 09:27 AM~20570208
> *fuck all this car stuff post up the tortas :boink:
> *


_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This was tooken at the show.....
Guess who's ass this is......_ :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey hector I believe it is spelled safford not stafford it aint a college homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 17 2011, 09:56 AM~20570392
> *Hey hector I believe it is spelled safford not stafford it aint a college homie :biggrin:
> *


Good looking out homie!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+May 17 2011, 01:15 AM~20568918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

so nobody got video of the cruise after the show :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 17 2011, 09:27 AM~20570208
> *fuck all this car stuff post up the tortas :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup Az side......does anyone know that vato with that cutlass car dancer "Macizo"...or how i can get in touch with him??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 17 2011, 09:27 AM~20570208
> *fuck all this car stuff post up the tortas :boink:
> *


:0 :0 :0 OH YEAH!!!   IT IS TORTA TUESDAY!!! :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20567172
> *That yeti was me foo!  Lol.  Luna hooked me up!
> *


yeti buck!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and of course MY HOMIE COMPITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SHOWIN EM WHAT AZ IS ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20567172
> *That yeti was me foo!  Lol.  Luna hooked me up!
> *


lol I know I was waiting for you to pop in here and say it lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:14 AM~20568916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 16 2011, 08:57 PM~20567652
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i thought you were playing chicken on central!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

MY SHOW WINNER. THIRD PLACE IN THE RADICAL 20'' BICYCLE COMP. IM GOING TO VEGAS NOW.










AND MY CLUBS LINE UP.
THIS IS VICTORS BIKE(CLUB PRES)DEVILS ADVOCATE, WON SECOND PLACE IN RAD CATAGORY.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2011, 09:42 AM~20570294
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This was tooken at the show.....
> Guess who's ass this is...... :wow:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 17 2011, 02:30 PM~20572018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:11 AM~20568910
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: STREET LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 




:biggrin: Now thats what the fuck !! I'm talking about !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:14 AM~20568916
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2011, 01:24 PM~20538667
> *BIG BEN.................... 3:48
> 
> 
> ...


1:38 :roflmao: shes like WTF?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

tooo much bull shit on this muthafuuuka , 




now this what im talkin bout 








:cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> MY SHOW WINNER. THIRD PLACE IN THE RADICAL 20'' BICYCLE COMP. IM GOING TO VEGAS NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Last one from Sunday:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2011, 09:42 AM~20570294
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>This was tooken at the show.....
> Guess who's ass this is...... :wow:
> *


THAT CHICK PLAYED OUT!!! :uh:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2011, 02:02 PM~20564105
> *WOW! HOMIE GOTS SKILLS! HE NEVER BRINGS IT TO THE UNDERGROUND HOPS. EITHER WAY I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA FLIP OVER SIDE WAYS! SOOO MUCH POWER!!!!!
> *


hell yea. same here.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 17 2011, 06:40 AM~20569383
> *What up curtis
> *


whats good smiley :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20572307
> *tooo much bull shit on this muthafuuuka  ,
> now this what im talkin bout
> 
> ...


 :yes: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 17 2011, 03:58 PM~20572588
> *THAT CHICK PLAYED OUT!!! :uh:
> *


WE COULD USE SOME NEW BLOOD BUT THAT HYNA HAD A HERD OF DOGS FOLLOWING HER EVERYWHERE! 
AND I BET THERES A FEW HOMIES HERE THAT WOULDN'T THROW HER OUT OF BED.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20572307
> *tooo much bull shit on this muthafuuuka  ,
> now this what im talkin bout
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 17 2011, 11:07 AM~20570775
> *sup Az side......does anyone know that vato with that cutlass car dancer "Macizo"...or how i can get in touch with him??
> *


Hit up Todd at Street Life, Alex is one of the Glendale "M" members...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2011, 04:17 PM~20572730
> *WE COULD USE SOME NEW BLOOD BUT THAT HYNA HAD A HERD OF DOGS FOLLOWING HER EVERYWHERE!
> AND I BET THERES A FEW HOMIES HERE THAT WOULDN'T THROW HER OUT OF BED.
> *


that herd must of been half blind then...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 17 2011, 05:57 PM~20573298
> *that herd must of been half blind then...
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 17 2011, 02:15 PM~20571902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bike.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:15 AM~20568918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pics homie! they look real good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+May 17 2011, 02:02 AM~20568901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:08 AM~20568905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture,thanks!!!!!!!!right click and save!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 03:09 PM~20572307
> *tooo much bull shit on this muthafuuuka  ,
> now this what im talkin bout
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> torta salyer in full effect!!!!!!!
> 
> gotta go!!!! later az side!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, Mr. Inglewood


what up inglewood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 17 2011, 05:57 PM~20573298
> *that herd must of been half blind then...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 17 2011, 07:13 PM~20573883
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ART LOKS, MANDOS69C/10, Mr. Inglewood
> what up inglewood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


:scrutinize: I THOUGHT YOU WERE OUTEEEE MR. CHAINSAW!?!?  YOU MUST BE :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: BEFORE YOU LEAVE HUH!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 17 2011, 07:17 PM~20573902
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave: 'SUP CURTIS!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

PERFECT WAY TO END A LONG DAY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Yes the pic's are up on VG MAGAZINE!!!!!</span>_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 17 2011, 06:35 AM~20569366
> *if they only gave him 108" then they fckn retarded  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 17 2011, 06:39 AM~20569377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm surprised u didnt what installation included in the deal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 17 2011, 05:57 PM~20573298
> *that herd must of been half blind then...
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2011, 08:24 PM~20574503
> *This is for the homie's!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



not to be a dick...and not sure whos car this is. But ever since vegas last year I have wondered what the story is on the mural on the hood.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 17 2011, 09:22 PM~20575058
> *not to be a dick...and not sure whos car this is. But ever since vegas last year I have wondered what the story is on the mural on the hood.
> *


Its about Jesus......


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 17 2011, 09:41 PM~20575221
> *Its about Jesus......
> *


obviously, but whats jesus doing with the guy on the hood?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20575244
> *obviously, but whats jesus doing with the guy on the hood?
> *


Jesus Christ 
is jackhammering Mickey Mouse in the doo-doo hole 
with a lawn dart as Garth Brooks gives birth to something 
resembling a cheddar cheese log with almonds on Santa Claus's tummy-tum :dunno: :dunno:


****Lyrics from Bloodhound Gang *** Dont want anyone getting there panties in a bunch.....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20575309
> *Jesus Christ
> is jackhammering Mickey Mouse in the doo-doo hole
> with a lawn dart as Garth Brooks gives birth to something
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 17 2011, 02:15 AM~20568918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 17 2011, 06:39 AM~20569377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm surprised u didnt what installation included in the deal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its not??? daaaammmnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 17 2011, 09:27 AM~20570208
> *fuck all this car stuff post up the tortas :boink:
> *



:fool2: time


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 17 2011, 01:48 PM~20571713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good compita!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 17 2011, 03:51 PM~20572545
> *Last one from Sunday:
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics !!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20575309
> *Jesus Christ
> is jackhammering Mickey Mouse in the doo-doo hole
> with a lawn dart as Garth Brooks gives birth to something
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: still crazy shit huh!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2011, 09:55 PM~20575328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS MIKE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2011, 10:30 PM~20575582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bug


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BIG K little q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20575791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Joe


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+May 17 2011, 02:45 AM~20568960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 



> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 17 2011, 06:39 AM~20569378
> *That looks more like 114"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

OK THESE ARE SOME PICS MY SON LIL BEN TOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+May 17 2011, 08:32 AM~20569866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS homies! 

Just a teaser of what's to come soon!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Lil Ben got some great shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 18 2011, 01:29 AM~20576225
> *Lil Ben got some great shots!  :thumbsup:
> *


HE IS GETTING REAL GOOD AT THIS !!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

before









after

All powder coating


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 18 2011, 01:51 AM~20576278
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 02:00 AM~20576301
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  fucken guy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 01:31 AM~20576232
> *HE IS GETTING REAL GOOD AT THIS !!!
> *


NICE! Just wait till he starts getting all "MANIACOED OUT" like this mocoso! :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 18 2011, 02:04 AM~20576310
> *NICE! Just wait till he starts getting all "MANIACOED OUT" like this mocoso!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 18 2011, 02:02 AM~20576305
> *  fucken guy!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics ben! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20575244
> *obviously, but whats jesus doing with the guy on the hood?
> *


He's saving him.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20575309
> *Jesus Christ
> is jackhammering Mickey Mouse in the doo-doo hole
> with a lawn dart as Garth Brooks gives birth to something
> ...


Should'nt play with Jesus. :uh:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 17 2011, 10:22 PM~20575516
> *its not???  daaaammmnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 18 2011, 06:06 AM~20576763
> *Nice pics ben! :thumbsup:
> *


X85 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE GOT THE BEST OF THE BEST PIC'S EVER!!!!!
OF THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PHX AZ SHOW!!!!! 
UP ON OUR WEBSITE NOW!!!!! :cheesy: 

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html 































_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+May 18 2011, 06:06 AM~20576763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are more i just got sleepy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 17 2011, 07:17 PM~20573906
> *:scrutinize: I THOUGHT YOU WERE OUTEEEE MR. CHAINSAW!?!?  YOU MUST BE :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: BEFORE YOU LEAVE HUH!!!!!
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 17 2011, 08:10 PM~20574397
> *shes layin it low while hes on lay it low lookin at low lows :biggrin: *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20575309
> *Jesus Christ
> is jackhammering Mickey Mouse in the doo-doo hole
> with a lawn dart as Garth Brooks gives birth to something
> ...


see its the people that dont hardley say nothin......
and we wait for it,,,,, and wait for it,,, and wait for it..

then they come up wit some doo doo hole shit that makes u jus say,,, hardee har har!!! :roflmao:

whut up brudda!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 18 2011, 08:54 AM~20577664
> *see its the people that dont hardley say nothin......
> and we wait for it,,,,, and wait for it,,, and wait for it..
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20575282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam the doc pattern are gone


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 09:36 AM~20577947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER! :wow:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 09:36 AM~20577947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup roger


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Que onda benito buey


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


wow what the hell!!!!!!!!

:uh: glade he's ok!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:wow: damn his truck dont look so good and he got out on his own!!! :biggrin: 

thank god n bless my homie!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks but that God he's ok other than the bumps and bruising..... if you need anything fell free to call... keep us updated!!!!!!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

F'en phone internet. Sorry for the double post. He is getting xrays now.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC+May 18 2011, 06:14 AM~20576794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the opportunity is there I may as well speak on it :biggrin: .


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad my USo made it safe !! trucks are replaceable ,James is not !


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


I hope James is ok and recovers fast...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD! THANK GOD HES OK


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 01:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that accident 2 hours ago on the i-17 and i was like omg wtf! :0


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@May 18 2011, 01:12 PM~20579239
> *i seen that accident 2 hours ago on the i-17 and i was like omg wtf!  :0
> *


MAS PUTO OMG


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:24 PM~20578955
> *F'en phone internet. Sorry for the double post. He is getting xrays now.
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 18 2011, 12:43 PM~20579040
> *Glad my USo made it safe !! trucks are replaceable ,James is not !
> *


thats true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 18 2011, 12:42 PM~20579035
> *Dont Judge me .....
> 
> If the opportunity is there I may as well speak on it  :biggrin: .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god hes ok.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


thank god he's ok


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579662
> *Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.
> *


THUMBSUP!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579662
> *Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@May 18 2011, 12:01 PM~20578803
> *Que onda benito buey
> *


what up clemente, whats up with that text yesterday??? :angry:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579662
> *Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.
> *


thats good to hear!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 12:05 PM~20578828
> *Hey guys. Sum may know James was in a rollover accident on the fwy on his way to work. He got out of truck in his own. We r at hospital now. I will update you  all later when I know more. Basically just bruised & sore.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! I hope he Is all good!! and gets better soon!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579662
> *Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.
> *


hope he recovers with no problems


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579793
> *what up clemente, whats up with that text yesterday??? :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 
 Well, you won't listen to me – you won't listen to your Homie. All I have to do is give him a couple of karate chops, flip him into a corner and he'd get up and head back for the mountains, never to be seen again. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 02:40 PM~20579866
> *
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 18 2011, 02:43 PM~20579884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did I do??? lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

big props to lil ben for the pic's!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 02:46 PM~20579909
> *what did I do??? lol
> *


my bad heres a 6 pack on me :biggrin: 













wait for it..........................






















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 18 2011, 02:51 PM~20579938
> *my bad heres a 6 pack on me :biggrin:
> wait for it..........................
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 02:49 PM~20579926
> *big props to lil ben for the pic's!! :biggrin:
> *


  no doubt,,, :biggrin: hes gettin creative.... :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 01:10 PM~20579662
> *Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.
> *


Glad to hear!! Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 18 2011, 03:00 PM~20580006
> *
> no doubt,,,  :biggrin: hes gettin creative.... :cheesy:
> *


yea he sure is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 18 2011, 04:12 PM~20580084
> *Glad to hear!! Hope he gets well soon!
> *



x2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS VATO SOUNDS LIKE MY 24 YEAR OLD NEIGHBOR A!

THIS IS FUCKIN FUNNY11111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 18 2011, 03:25 PM~20580170
> *THIS VATO SOUNDS LIKE MY 24 YEAR OLD NEIGHBOR A!
> 
> THIS IS FUCKIN FUNNY11111111111111111111111111111111
> ...


ARE YOU DOWN OR WHAT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT MOVIE IS THIS FROM??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: BAD ASS PICS TO EVERYBODY WHO POSTED THEM!!! :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2011, 03:51 PM~20580293
> *:thumbsup: BAD ASS PICS TO EVERYBODY WHO POSTED THEM!!! :h5:
> *


no doubt thanx to errrrbody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW A WORD FROM MY SPONSERS...... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ok here we go.......







:wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 18 2011, 04:21 PM~20580478
> *ok here we go.......
> :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

9 Members: elphoenixquetzal, *Justin-Az*, 96cavi, phxmarlo, HOE81, GONE TIP'N, SPIRIT 62,* ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels*
:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 04:25 PM~20580501
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 9 Members: elphoenixquetzal, Justin-Az, 96cavi, phxmarlo, HOE81, GONE TIP'N, SPIRIT 62, ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels
> ...


 :wave: Whats crakin?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 18 2011, 04:21 PM~20580478
> *ok here we go.......
> :wow:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 04:25 PM~20580501
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 9 Members: elphoenixquetzal, Justin-Az, 96cavi, phxmarlo, HOE81, GONE TIP'N, SPIRIT 62, ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 18 2011, 04:29 PM~20580528
> *:wave:  Whats crakin?
> *


not much just got my certificate


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 04:34 PM~20580561
> *not much just got my certificate
> *


What kind of certificate did you get?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 04:37 PM~20580576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 04:34 PM~20580561
> *not much just got my certificate
> *


oops I ment degree
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 18 2011, 04:37 PM~20580574
> *What kind of certificate did you get?
> *


:biggrin: :0


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 18 2011, 04:02 PM~20580368
> *NOW A WORD FROM MY SPONSERS...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


1,2,3,4 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 18 2011, 04:49 PM~20580645
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


good thing thing I am not elphoenixquetz*e*l that ass kisser!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=Lowrider Style CC,May 18 2011, 04:02 PM~20580368]
NOW A WORD FROM MY SPONSERS...... :biggrin: 









[/quote]



IF THAT WAS MY NEW PLAQUE (IDENTITY) AND I HAD GIRLS TAKING PICS :biggrin: 

DAMN,,,,,, I CUD HEAR BIGMANDO RIGHT NOW.....



I SEE SOME THIRTY PACKS IN THAT PIC  



FINE FINE FINE FINE!!!!!!!!!

AND IM NOT TALKING BOUT THE GIRLS :naughty:

:biggrin: ALL THEM FINGERPRINTS IS A 30 PACK EACH ONE!!!!!!!!!! :twak:




OTHER THAN THAT :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: NICE PIC :naughty:


AND #4 .....MANDOC/10........TORTA SLAYER APPROVED QUE NO!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 05:14 PM~20580815
> *good thing thing I am not elphoenixquetzel that ass kisser!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH FUDGE SPELL CHECK ON ILSE :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this shit is too funyy!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 18 2011, 05:43 PM~20581025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA THAT FLUTE IS A PART FOR SCAFFOLDING...LMAO!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> quote=Lowrider Style CC,May 18 2011, 04:02 PM~20580368]
> NOW A WORD FROM MY SPONSERS...... :biggrin:


IF THAT WAS MY NEW PLAQUE (IDENTITY) AND I HAD GIRLS TAKING PICS :biggrin: 

DAMN,,,,,, I CUD HEAR BIGMANDO RIGHT NOW.....
I SEE SOME THIRTY PACKS IN THAT PIC  
FINE FINE FINE FINE!!!!!!!!!

AND IM NOT TALKING BOUT THE GIRLS :naughty:

:biggrin: ALL THEM FINGERPRINTS IS A 30 PACK EACH ONE!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
OTHER THAN THAT :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: NICE PIC :naughty:
AND #4 .....MANDOC/10........TORTA SLAYER APPROVED QUE NO!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 18 2011, 05:43 PM~20581025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


people are stupid te digo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 18 2011, 06:13 PM~20581241
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579662
> *Hi guys. Ct scan & xrays came back good. He will need to see a chriopractor but no injuries. His guardian angel is on over load. Thank u for all the prayers & love.
> *


Glad to hear USO is ok! Keep us posted. Need anything you know we are here!


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

a few videos after the show


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....................................................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 18 2011, 04:02 PM~20580368
> *NOW A WORD FROM MY SPONSERS...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I WOULD :boink: :boink: #4, I WOULD :tongue: #1 & #2 AND I WOULD :fool2: ALL OVER #3 FACE!!!!!


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 18 2011, 06:02 PM~20581167
> *IF THAT WAS MY NEW PLAQUE (IDENTITY) AND I HAD GIRLS TAKING PICS :biggrin:
> 
> DAMN,,,,,, I CUD HEAR BIGMANDO RIGHT NOW.....
> ...


:biggrin:

HOW IS THAT NOT A LOWRIDER STYLE CAR IN THE BACK....THINK ABOUT IT HECTOR WOULDNT IT BE A GOOD IDEA....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> quote=Lowrider Style CC,May 18 2011, 04:02 PM~20580368]
> NOW A WORD FROM MY SPONSERS...... :biggrin:


IF THAT WAS MY NEW PLAQUE (IDENTITY) AND I HAD GIRLS TAKING PICS :biggrin: 

DAMN,,,,,, I CUD HEAR BIGMANDO RIGHT NOW.....
I SEE SOME THIRTY PACKS IN THAT PIC  
FINE FINE FINE FINE!!!!!!!!!

AND IM NOT TALKING BOUT THE GIRLS :naughty:

:biggrin: ALL THEM FINGERPRINTS IS A 30 PACK EACH ONE!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
OTHER THAN THAT :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: NICE PIC :naughty:
AND #4 .....MANDOC/10........TORTA SLAYER APPROVED QUE NO!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:
[/quote]

:biggrin: YA SABES QUE SIMON HOMIE!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !! Glad you are ok USO !!


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@May 18 2011, 06:33 PM~20581373
> *a few videos after the show
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN, you definitely had someone watching over you! That ain't an accident anyone should be walking away from. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 18 2011, 04:25 PM~20580501
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 9 Members: elphoenixquetzal, Justin-Az, 96cavi, phxmarlo, HOE81, GONE TIP'N, SPIRIT 62, ART LOKS, Ben'sCustomWheels
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 18 2011, 04:37 PM~20580576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 18 2011, 08:06 PM~20582052
> *:biggrin: I WOULD :boink: :boink: #4, I WOULD :tongue: #1 & #2 AND I WOULD :fool2: ALL OVER #3 FACE!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 damn homie you got shit carefully planned out!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


well i am very happy that this accident had a good turn out... lets just thank God for sending that angel that was taking care of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI WALI

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you walked away from it. relax and rest up. Yvonne I'm sure all of this has been scarry for you to. Thoughts to the both of you for a fast healing.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEZY_@May 18 2011, 08:11 PM~20582091
> *:biggrin:
> 
> HOW IS THAT NOT A LOWRIDER STYLE CAR IN THE BACK....THINK ABOUT IT HECTOR WOULDNT IT BE A GOOD IDEA....
> *


You got a point homie. You just give me a idea to photoshop it. Good looking out homie!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



GLAD YOU OK AND NOT HURT..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We'll be spotlighting another 30 of these pic's next week......
_


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 12:05 AM~20583693
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS FKN FUNNY! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



dam , glad all is well


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Great job Ronnie!!!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 19 2011, 06:12 AM~20584231
> *So glad you walked away from it. relax and rest up. Yvonne I'm sure all of this has been scarry for you to. Thoughts to the both of you for a fast healing.
> *


where have you been???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 19 2011, 08:44 AM~20584931
> *THATS FKN FUNNY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@May 19 2011, 08:52 AM~20584985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn where the hell is everyone at???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 09:26 AM~20585244
> *damn where the hell is everyone at???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW USO THAT IS SOME SCARY ORDEAL,,,, GLADU UR OK..... AND I BET YOU WERE LIKE SINGING TO THE RADIO AND BOBBIN UR HEAD WHEN NEXT THING YOU KNOW UR CRAWLING OUT OF UR TRUCK...... SEATBELTS ARE MADE FOR A REASON!!!!! GLAD UR OK USO!!!!!
YA AND GOD BLESS THE REST OF THE PEOPLE THAT WERE IN IT,,

AND TO THAT LADY,,, I BET SHE COULD USE A DRINK RIGHT ABOUT NOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 11:41 PM~20583612
> *:0  :0  :0  damn homie you got shit carefully planned out!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BORDERLINE PREDATORIAL :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 09:26 AM~20585244
> *damn where the hell is everyone at???
> *


working! lol whats good Ben :biggrin:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone have footage of the after hop at jag's?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valledelsol_@May 19 2011, 10:31 AM~20585611
> *Anyone have footage of the after hop at jag's?
> *


x2

COULD'NT MAKE IT.......
HAD TO WORK NEXT DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS LIKE BRO.....IM GLAD EVERYONE IS OK........


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

I need a clean street ride tomorrow afternoon on 24th st & McDowell for a quick photoshoot. If anyone's in the area and interested hit me up ASAP!

[email protected]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 19 2011, 11:44 AM~20586028
> *I need a clean street ride tomorrow afternoon on 24th st & McDowell for a quick photoshoot. If anyone's in the area and interested hit me up ASAP!
> 
> [email protected]
> *


HA HA THE TATTO SHOP :cheesy: HUH!!!!

WHAT TIME RONNIE ILL SWING BY AND SHAKE THE SPOT  I STAY UP THE ROAD HOMIE!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20582875
> *well im home from the hospital and to my surprise im fine , sore , but uninjured, the women that hit me was dui and going 95+ mph, thank you for all the well wishes, love you guys, my prayers go out to the other 6 people in the wreck, all were hurt worse than me  , be careful guys it happens fast :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOUR OK!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Justin-Az, chevyjohn, elphoenixquetzal, unity1963


:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20587145
> *:wave:
> *


how you holding up???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20587145
> *:wave:
> *


Hey 64 Sub do you have any more picturesa of that black and orange car you put the lace on? I ask as you posted pic before and it looked sick so was wondering how it looked with the supremes on.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 02:35 PM~20587142
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats crackin?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20587149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 02:39 PM~20587177
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 19 2011, 10:27 AM~20585598
> *working! lol whats good Ben  :biggrin:
> *


oh thats what everyone does during the day??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 19 2011, 11:44 AM~20586028
> *I need a clean street ride tomorrow afternoon on 24th st & McDowell for a quick photoshoot. If anyone's in the area and interested hit me up ASAP!
> 
> [email protected]
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20587145
> *:wave:
> *


what up USO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 19 2011, 02:35 PM~20587142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup fellas


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:06 PM~20587378
> *what up USO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up BOB OSO!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@May 19 2011, 03:09 PM~20587393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: UNITY C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@May 19 2011, 11:44 AM~20586028
> *I need a clean street ride tomorrow afternoon on 24th st & McDowell for a quick photoshoot. If anyone's in the area and interested hit me up ASAP!
> 
> [email protected]
> *


ttime??


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579793
> *what up clemente, whats up with that text yesterday??? :angry:
> *


It was a typo it went to ten other people my bad homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 19 2011, 03:11 PM~20587409
> *ttime??
> *


he said CLEAN STREET RIDE homie!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@May 19 2011, 03:11 PM~20587413
> *It was a typo it went to ten other people my bad homie
> *


pinchi cochino maniaco!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:12 PM~20587416
> *he said CLEAN STREET RIDE homie!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:12 PM~20587416
> *he said CLEAN STREET RIDE homie!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


thought he meant clean person :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 19 2011, 02:51 PM~20587249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 19 2011, 03:13 PM~20587425
> *thought he meant clean person  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


lmao!!! my car aint even clean enough for that mag!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:13 PM~20587424
> *:0
> *


instigator!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:12 PM~20587423
> *pinchi cochino maniaco!!!!!
> *


Had to go with couldn't clear that up


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@May 19 2011, 03:15 PM~20587447
> *Had to go with couldn't clear that up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:07 PM~20587379
> *sup fellas
> *


SUP SENOR BEN!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:17 PM~20587460
> *SUP SENOR BEN!!
> *


SENOR BEN IS MY DAD, LIL BEN IS MY SON, BIG BEN IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



SUP NINJA??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:18 PM~20587475
> *SENOR BEN IS MY DAD, LIL BEN IS MY SON, BIG BEN IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SUP NINJA??
> *






does this shit make you wana go back to school oh what?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:14 PM~20587436
> *instigator!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he sure is


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:18 PM~20587475
> *SENOR BEN IS MY DAD, LIL BEN IS MY SON, BIG BEN IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SUP NINJA??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:18 PM~20587475
> *SENOR BEN IS MY DAD, LIL BEN IS MY SON, BIG BEN IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SUP NINJA??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 19 2011, 03:21 PM~20587502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 03:22 PM~20587509
> *:wow:
> *


 :twak: :twak: not that way justin cochino


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:23 PM~20587529
> *:twak:  :twak:  not that way justin cochino
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 19 2011, 03:21 PM~20587502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST CALLED AND INROLLED HOMIE..... THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:21 PM~20587503
> *he sure is
> *


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:14 PM~20587436
> *instigator!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not me homie i just chill in the kkkutt  







wait for it...........................



















you didnt know i had it like this huh!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 03:22 PM~20587509
> *:wow:
> *


PINCHI GUERRO JOTO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLEMENTE_@May 19 2011, 03:15 PM~20587447
> *Had to go with couldn't clear that up
> *


oh you still got that rash mijo?? :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:18 PM~20587475
> *SENOR BEN IS MY DAD, LIL BEN IS MY SON, BIG BEN IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SUP NINJA??
> *


big ben is my homie :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 19 2011, 03:21 PM~20587502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup a gyno con ologists


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 03:13 PM~20587430
> *Nice video
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:25 PM~20587546
> *not me homie i just chill in the kkkutt
> wait for it...........................
> you didnt know i had it like this huh!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:25 PM~20587546
> *not me homie i just chill in the kkkutt
> wait for it...........................
> you didnt know i had it like this huh!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOUR ARE ONE UGLY MOTHA (SHUT YO MOUF) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:26 PM~20587552
> *oh you still got that rash mijo?? :0
> *


PALOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:27 PM~20587556
> *big ben is my homie :biggrin:
> *


YES I AM HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 03:27 PM~20587556
> *big ben is my homie :biggrin:
> *


and you gave elphoenixquetz*e*l the Ass kisser of the year


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:35 PM~20587586
> *and you gave elphoenixquetzel the Ass kisser of the year
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:26 PM~20587547
> *PINCHI GUERRO JOTO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:37 PM~20587594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR TWIN BROTHER JOTO?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:37 PM~20587594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang RC you let yourself go homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20587599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85040????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20587601
> *dang RC you let yourself go homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20587599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for two shipped to 85009??
do you do pay pal??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: CHUCKS66, BELAIR52, BIGGGBODYFLEET, elphoenixquetzal, compita, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Refined95, rc4life, phxmarlo, chevycaprice89, individualsbox


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20587596
> *IS THAT YOUR TWIN BROTHER JOTO?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:42 PM~20587617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:41 PM~20587613
> *:wave:  CHUCKS66, BELAIR52, BIGGGBODYFLEET, elphoenixquetzal, compita, BIGRICHSPIRIT, Refined95, rc4life, phxmarlo, chevycaprice89, individualsbox
> *


I think they think its friday


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:44 PM~20587634
> *I think they think its friday
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ben'sCustomWheels 10000 *
MANDOS69C/10 6203 
ART LOKS 5384 
Knightstalker 5313 
OGPLAYER 3351 
azmobn06 3279 
BigMandoAZ 3088 
unity_mike 2918 
INSIDIOUS 2828 
Justin-Az 2800 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
Art Buck 2498 
Lowrider Style CC 2385 
TROUBLE 2219 
regal85 2213 
locdownmexikan 2036 
JEN IN PHX 1945 
357IN602 1777 
Lunas64 1755 
big ray 1526 
New-Image-soldier 1456 
MARINATE 1111 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20587596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

11 Members: elphoenixquetzal, CHUCKS66, westcoast_lowlow, Ben'sCustomWheels, compita, sixtripin, Justin-Az, CLEMENTE, *DRAGON BALL-Z*, phxmarlo, rc4life


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:47 PM~20587649
> *Ben'sCustomWheels 10000
> MANDOS69C/10 6203
> ART LOKS 5384
> ...


and your proud of your self for that??lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 19 2011, 03:50 PM~20587668
> *calling all az side....
> 
> one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
> ...


*SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS DBZ WISH MY CAR WAS FINISHED I AM SURE SOMEBODY WILL SHOW UP MY CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY HOMIE!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:55 PM~20587702
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS DBZ WISH MY CAR WAS FINISHED I AM SURE SOMEBODY WILL SHOW UP MY CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY HOMIE!!
> *


x2


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Dragon Ball-Z
calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:37 PM~20587594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 19 2011, 04:01 PM~20587754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass song!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal wouldnt this one look badass all black and on some reverse spokes.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 04:05 PM~20587788
> *elphoenixquetzal wouldnt this one look badass all black and on some reverse spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks sick like that but yea it would


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Dragon Ball-Z
calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 04:09 PM~20587816
> *it looks sick like that but yea it would
> *


yeah it does look sick on those 15" Supremes. Ive been trying to find the owner of it to ask how much its dropped but noone on the pontiac thread knows who the owner is. The old owner of that gold one though is cool, it was built here in Az.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 19 2011, 04:13 PM~20587849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:47 PM~20587649
> *Ben'sCustomWheels 10000
> MANDOS69C/10 6203
> ART LOKS 5384
> ...


10000 reasons to get a life!!! oh I mean get a job! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 19 2011, 04:20 PM~20587891
> *10000 reasons to get a life!!! oh I mean get a job! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder what shop does this here in PHX and what it cost to have done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 04:24 PM~20587917
> *I wonder what shop does this here in PHX and what it cost to have done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 04:27 PM~20587929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK EVEN FOR A FOUR DOOR I LIKE THE BLACK CHROME


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 04:28 PM~20587939
> *SICK EVEN FOR A FOUR DOOR I LIKE THE BLACK CHROME
> *


Yeah I like the style of that car too. Not sure if its considered a lowrider or a custom but its sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

anything going down this weekend?? I know there is a beer fest in Chandler on saturday and well the wash on sunday


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 04:31 PM~20587960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy looking grill!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:35 PM~20587586
> *and you gave elphoenixquetzel the Ass kisser of the year
> *


bens got a whole lot a ass to kiss so there aint no way imma even try dat shit! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20587599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh chet RC,,,,,chinese take out :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 04:38 PM~20587999
> *bens got a whole lot a ass to kiss so there aint no way imma even try dat shit! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE(DRAGON BALL-Z @ May 19 2011, 03:50 PM) 

calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:47 PM~20587649
> *Ben'sCustomWheels 10000
> MANDOS69C/10 6203
> ART LOKS 5384
> ...


AHHHH! THE LIST OF GENTE ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 19 2011, 03:50 PM~20587668
> *calling all az side....
> 
> one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
> ...


SORRY FOR YOUR LOST HOMIE ......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:41 PM~20587611
> *how much for two shipped to 85009??
> ill do you do if u pay pal??
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE(DRAGON BALL-Z @ May 19 2011, 03:50 PM) 

calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 04:56 PM~20588091
> *:wow:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: 























:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

post whore is somebody who posts mostly meaningless messages consisting of one word or just emoticons. They have an unsaid ability to magically appear in any thread at any given time to add crucial arguements to the debate at hand. These said crucial arguements include ground-breaking conjectures such as "what," "oh," or a curiously little smilie who is blue, and yet neither happy nor sad</span>
<img src=\'http://forums.demonssouls.info/images/ranks/Postwhore.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://www.greatlakesoffshore.com/greatlakesoffshore/images/smilies/post%20whore.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/8/25/6a6755aa-0289-44bf-86f1-87e60f557591.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 19 2011, 03:50 PM~20587668
> *calling all az side....
> 
> one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
> ...




damn brother,,, thoughts and prayers go out to all!!

RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE!! :angel:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:05 PM~20588158
> * :wow:  :wow: read this shit :wow:
> post whore is somebody who posts mostly meaningless messages consisting of one word or just emoticons. They have an unsaid ability to magically appear in any thread at any given time to add crucial arguements to the debate at hand. These said crucial arguements include ground-breaking conjectures such as "what," "oh," or a curiously little smilie who is blue, and yet neither happy nor sad
> 
> ...



does that mean your a post whore????? #3


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 09:23 AM~20585216
> *where have you been???
> *


My job is working my ass off. some days, some nights, some when ever.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 19 2011, 04:50 PM~20588059
> *AHHHH! THE LIST OF GENTE ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: PRETTY FUCKED UP WAY TO PUT IT HECTOR..  


OK THE TRUTH HURTS LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 05:09 PM~20588184
> *does that mean your a post whore????? #3
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT,, IM JUST A HO! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:08 PM~20587387
> *what up BOB OSO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K
> *


haaaaaaaaaaaa ahhhhhhhh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 19 2011, 05:10 PM~20588191
> *My job is working my ass off. some days, some nights, some when ever.
> *


HA HA SOUNDS LIKE A HOOK ON A SONG :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:21 PM~20588261
> *HA HA SOUNDS LIKE A HOOK ON A SONG  :biggrin:
> *


well i didn't cry or die so it's not a hook from a country song. :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 19 2011, 05:29 PM~20588329
> *well i didn't cry or die so it's not a hook from a country song.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:27 PM~20588319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tsk tsk tsk art you dont need the internet to find girls come on brotha really
lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 19 2011, 05:29 PM~20588329
> *well i didn't cry or die so it's not a hook from a country song.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20588354
> *tsk tsk tsk art you dont need the internet to find girls come on brotha really
> lol
> *


FUCK DAT SHIT THERE SOME CRAZY GIRLSZ OUT THIS MOFO, hno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:37 PM~20588384
> *FUCK DAT SHIT THERE SOME CRAZY GIRLSZ OUT THIS MOFO, hno:
> *


LOL YUP!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno: hno: hno: hno:








hno: hno: hno: hno: 

ijits!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 07:01 PM~20588961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got any music vids to post up Art?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 07:04 PM~20588990
> *You got any music vids to post up Art?
> *


If you replace "chocolate rain" with racism, the song makes a lot of﻿ sense.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 19 2011, 03:47 PM~20587649
> * :biggrin: MANDOS69C/10 6203 :thumbsup:
> ART LOKS 5384
> Knightstalker 5313
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 19 2011, 05:29 PM~20588329
> *well i didn't cry or die so it's not a hook from a country song.  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:37 PM~20588384
> *FUCK DAT SHIT THERE SOME CRAZY GIRLSZ OUT THIS MOFO, hno:
> *


:uh: :no: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: DAMN YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN HOW FAST TATA LUNA WAS RUNNING AWAY FROM TIM ON SUNDAY!!!! HE WAS LIKE :sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


Anybody volunteer for this I'm down to give a homie his last cruise.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok I got my uncle from old school down to go with me to the homies funeral come on homies let's give the homie the proper bariel.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 06:41 PM~20588800
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


goofy fucks


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sneak peek.....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20589951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 07:04 PM~20588990
> *You got any music vids to post up Art?
> *


just the ones of you homie!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20589158
> *:uh: :no: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave: DAMN YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN HOW FAST TATA LUNA WAS RUNNING AWAY FROM TIM ON SUNDAY!!!! HE WAS LIKE :sprint:
> *


 :cheesy: 
damn i always miss out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 08:45 PM~20589926
> *goofy fucks
> *


hey Rc you and got no doomsday specials for a playa homie?? :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20589951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda like crack to a crackhead.... shit is dope!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20590372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: was that chawps mixin a chelada?? :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side time to go home,,, ninja is tirrrrrrred.... be back at 8 in da monin! :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20590372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20590433
> *:cheesy:
> :wow: was that chawps tryin to find his wiener?? :cheesy:
> *



fixed....and yes


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 09:43 PM~20590485
> *fixed....and yes
> *


salchicha isnt it?? :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@May 19 2011, 09:43 PM~20590478
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can't wait til your ride comes out homie... your building it right....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 09:34 PM~20590417
> *hey Rc you and got no doomsday specials for a playa homie?? :wow:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Let me know what you need homie


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 09:48 PM~20590537
> *salchicha isnt it?? :dunno:
> *


Yes, but his is like the mini ones in a can
























Dont ask me how I know


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 10:04 PM~20590663
> *Can't wait til your ride comes out homie... your building it right....
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:21 PM~20590785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey did your caddy dreams get put on hold RC?????? :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 10:23 PM~20590798
> *Hey did your caddy dreams get put on hold RC?????? :biggrin:
> *


No, just still deciding if i want a car that new


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: mleyva215, BIGDOG9669, childsplay69, LIL 71, GONE TIP'N


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 19 2011, 03:50 PM~20587668
> *calling all az side....
> 
> one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
> ...



RIDE IN PEACE!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:53 PM~20587687
> *and your proud of your self for that??lol
> *



HELL MOTHAFUCKIN YEAH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 04:03 PM~20587765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 19 2011, 04:20 PM~20587891
> *10000 reasons to get a life!!! oh I mean get a job! :biggrin:
> *



WHAT DO I NEED A JOB FOR, TO START LOOSING MY HAIR LIKE YOU??

IM GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 04:38 PM~20587999
> *bens got a whole lot a ass to kiss so there aint no way imma even try dat shit! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ART I MIGHT BE FAT AND I CAN LOOSE THAT, BUT YOU'RE UGLY AND YOU'RE STUCK WITH THAT!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 19 2011, 04:50 PM~20588059
> *AHHHH! THE LIST OF GENTE ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:05 PM~20588158
> * :wow:  :wow: read this shit :wow:
> post whore is somebody who posts mostly meaningless messages consisting of one word or just emoticons. They have an unsaid ability to magically appear in any thread at any given time to add crucial arguements to the debate at hand. These said crucial arguements include ground-breaking conjectures such as "what," "oh," or a curiously little smilie who is blue, and yet neither happy nor sad
> 
> ...





DAMN ART YOU PIN POINTED THAT SHIT TO THE TEE, THE FUNNY PART IS THAT YUR NAME IS ON THAT LIST ALSO YOU OLD DIRTY POST WHORE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original+May 19 2011, 05:10 PM~20588191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AW COME ON NOW YOUR GONNA GET DJ STUDDER (JUSTIN) STARTED WITH THE COUNTRY VIDEOS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2011, 07:17 PM~20589100
> * :h5:
> *



QUE ONDA MANDO, TIENES JALE O QUE CHINGADOS???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20590372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!!!! I DINT KNOW CHAWPS HIRED A LITTLE BLACK GUY!!!! :0 :0 :0

HE GETS DOWN HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:17 PM~20590764
> *Yes, but his is like the mini ones in a can
> Dont ask me how I know
> *


HOW DO YOU KNOW????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:21 PM~20590785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUNNY SHIT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

Que onda ben do u or any body els on here have some body that can install an alarm that I have at a good price .P.M.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 12:45 AM~20591454
> *HOW DO YOU KNOW????????????????? :dunno:
> *


I said dont ask me nukka!!!! :angry:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 10:30 PM~20590379
> *just the ones of you homie!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK ya!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 19 2011, 07:19 PM~20589128
> *:biggrin: 'SUP! :wave:
> *


Hi Mando..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
Please be safe over the weekend........_


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

TGIF :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:17 PM~20590764
> *Yes, but his is like the mini ones in a can
> Dont ask me how I know
> *


dont worry this is one where ill take a ninjas word on it!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 12:37 AM~20591432
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ART I MIGHT BE FAT AND I CAN LOOSE THAT, BUT YOU'RE UGLY AND YOU'RE STUCK WITH THAT!!!!
> ...


didnt nobody call you fat,,,, and im not ugly,, im RUGGIDLY HANDSOME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 12:39 AM~20591438
> *DAMN ART YOU PIN POINTED THAT SHIT TO THE TEE, THE FUNNY PART IS THAT YUR NAME IS ON THAT LIST ALSO YOU OLD DIRTY POST WHORE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 20 2011, 05:38 AM~20591818
> *:420: Mando'S Hi ..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Goodmorning az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 20 2011, 09:13 AM~20592807
> *Goodmorning az
> *


what up playa!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 09:41 AM~20592975
> *what up playa!!!!!!
> *


Just here working waiting for art loks to bring me his truck :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up az whos ready to go zombie hunting on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats up AZ SIDE....
i really appreiate the support and the feed back from everybody, it really means alot to my family member!!!!! 

i "dragon ball-z" will b in red 63' impala from ROLLERZ ONLY...
if everybody can show up at the church around 11 or 11:30 i would apreiated


any questions, call ROBERT 602-451-3080


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 20 2011, 11:38 AM~20593605
> *whats up AZ SIDE....
> i really appreiate the support and the feed back from everybody, it really means alot to my family member!!!!!
> 
> ...


Are you robert?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 09:00 AM~20592732
> *didnt nobody call you fat,,,, and im not ugly,, im RUGGIDLY HANDSOME!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ben is skinny! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 20 2011, 10:22 AM~20593248
> *Just here working waiting for art loks to bring me his truck :biggrin:
> *


man im workin on it,,, did the tailgate,,, it had the most dings in it,,,, 

soon bro soon i wanna fly my plaque!!!!

seing that plaque on my desk at home motivates a ninja!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 20 2011, 11:47 AM~20593649
> *Ben is FLUFFY! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

its friday my ninjas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 12:53 AM~20591477
> *I said dont ask me nukka!!!! :angry:
> *


fuck you!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 09:00 AM~20592732
> *didnt nobody call you fat,,,, and im not ugly,, im RUGGIDLY HANDSOME!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: si chuy!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 20 2011, 09:13 AM~20592807
> *Goodmorning az
> *



que onda loko


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 20 2011, 11:47 AM~20593649
> *Ben is skinny! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 11:58 AM~20593695
> *man im workin on it,,, did the tailgate,,, it had the most dings in it,,,,
> 
> soon bro soon i wanna fly my plaque!!!!
> ...


you can do it niggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

pepe, dice el blas que te pongas a trabajar!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20594172
> *you can do it niggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im gonna do it bro,, ya sabes!!!


my sons been drivin me nutz, and i just been sittin at home stressing when i aint here at work,,, but now im just gona get down james brown!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ART LOKS, GONE TIP'N, elphoenixquetzal, regal85, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 1983 lincoln
:squint:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 01:45 PM~20594194
> *im gonna do it bro,, ya sabes!!!
> my sons been drivin me nutz, and i just been sittin at home stressing when i aint here at work,,, but now im just gona get down james brown!!
> *


if you need help let me know


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 01:47 PM~20594212
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ART LOKS, GONE TIP'N, elphoenixquetzal, regal85, MY85TOY PHX AZ, 1983 lincoln
> :squint:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 07:01 PM~20588961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: busted


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 01:40 PM~20594163
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


X-10


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 20 2011, 07:14 AM~20592159
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> Please be safe over the weekend........
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE(DRAGON BALL-Z @ May 19 2011, 03:50 PM) 

calling all az side....

one of my family members passed away over the weekend... we are having all the services on saturday may 21..
my family member has requested 5 or more nice lowriders to follow behind the casket...
if anybody is will to donate a hour of time to help out, i would really appreiated alot....

contact robert 602-451-3080

INFOE: 
meet up at 11-11:30am
CRUZ DE CALVARIO_ 1010 N. 95AVE ( TOLLESON,AZ)

BURIAL SERVICES:
RESTHEAVEN CEMENTARY
6450 NORTHERN
GLENDALE,AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 01:12 PM~20594023
> *its friday my ninjas!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its about damn time :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 19 2011, 04:50 PM~20588059
> *AHHHH! THE LIST OF GENTE ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: u know it :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah, im robert from ROLLERZ ONLY... 
if you guys can come out and help, i would really appreiated az side..

questions, call robert 602-451-3080


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 19 2011, 05:05 PM~20588158
> * :wow:  :wow: read this shit :wow:
> post whore is somebody who posts mostly meaningless messages consisting of one word or just emoticons. They have an unsaid ability to magically appear in any thread at any given time to add crucial arguements to the debate at hand. These said crucial arguements include ground-breaking conjectures such as "what," "oh," or a curiously little smilie who is blue, and yet neither happy nor sad
> 
> ...




 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :happysad:  :angry:   :uh: :roflmao: :twak: :guns:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 19 2011, 04:03 PM~20587765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this mean ur keepin it :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:21 PM~20590785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


layin the smack down :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 19 2011, 04:20 PM~20587891
> *10000 reasons to get a life!!! oh I mean get a job! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20587599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 01:48 PM~20594219
> *if you need help let me know
> *


with what sand da truck
<img src=\'http://image.truckinweb.com/f/tech/body/8323842+w200/0504_48z+1985_chevrolet_c10_custom+sanded_truck_bed_view.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



or my kid :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 01:49 PM~20594224
> *
> *


my ninja :biggrin: 

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:












rite back at you!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 02:03 PM~20594312
> *with what sand da truck
> <img src=\'http://image.truckinweb.com/f/tech/body/8323842+w200/0504_48z+1985_chevrolet_c10_custom+sanded_truck_bed_view.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> or my kid :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
your truck foo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20594332
> *my ninja :biggrin:
> 
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> ...


thank you sir


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NO CAR BEHIND THIS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 02:10 PM~20594358
> *thank you sir
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :wow:  
theme music for friday!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 02:47 PM~20594556
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> theme music for friday!!
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 02:52 PM~20594574
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


i have to work tonite so no fun for da loks 2nite.!!!


no ****!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:21 PM~20590785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EASY SUBMISSION TO PULL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594661
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey phoenix,,,,

i found my interior for my truck!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:13 PM~20594678
> *
> 
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:19 PM~20594720
> *hey phoenix,,,,
> 
> i found my interior for my truck!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that would be some shit to see driving down the road :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594661
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 03:26 PM~20594764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think she is saying? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

oh mi vida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 03:25 PM~20594760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

whos yo daddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

now this
wth 





> [/quote


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:28 PM~20594782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



need to make a copy of this to put on the back of my girls head... :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm

water melon


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 03:47 PM~20594872
> *need to make a copy of this to put on the back of my girls head... :boink:  :fool2:  :boink:  :fool2:
> *


ha ha you crazy homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:49 PM~20594878
> *uuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> water melon
> ...


im a suker for red heads!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:19 PM~20594720
> *hey phoenix,,,,
> 
> i found my interior for my truck!!!
> ...


thats how the mexicans try to smugle themselves in


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:54 PM~20594894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ART BUCK????? :dunno: :dunno: 




:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 03:54 PM~20594894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He is to lite skinned to be big ben


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> now this
> wth
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 04:04 PM~20594955
> *ART BUCK?????
> *











it was nice knowing ya


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 04:08 PM~20594978
> *was that in your back yard holmes???? are you ok Mr Art you looked like you were convulsing there at the end homie??
> *


i needed a beer :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 04:09 PM~20594988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
but he dont give a [email protected]$#


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 04:10 PM~20594992
> *i needed a beer :biggrin:
> *


OH I SEE KINDA LIKE POPEYE THE "SAILOR" :wow: MAN NOT THE ONE FROM SANGRE POR SANGRE BUT WITH BEER INSTEAD OF SPINACH??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 04:08 PM~20594978
> *was that in your back yard holmes???? are you ok Mr Art you looked like you were convulsing there at the end homie??
> *


i needed a beer :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 04:15 PM~20595024
> *i needed a beer :biggrin:
> *


you said that already




it think your cut off no more beer for you








:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20595010
> *OH I SEE KINDA LIKE POPEYE THE "SAILOR" :wow:  MAN NOT THE ONE FROM SANGRE POR SANGRE BUT WITH BEER INSTEAD OF SPINACH??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ya sabes :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Whaat it dewwwww AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 04:45 PM~20595234
> *Whaat it dewwwww AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up my niggy!!!!!!!!  


Are you ready for Jesus to kick you in your chest in about and hour and 15 mins??


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 03:26 PM~20594764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20595255
> *what up my niggy!!!!!!!!
> Are you ready for Jesus to kick you in your chest in about and hour and 15 mins??
> *


chuy goin to da shop??? :0


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20595255
> *what up my niggy!!!!!!!!
> Are you ready for Jesus to kick you in your chest in about and hour and 15 mins??
> *


Im going to anal rape that ******


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 04:52 PM~20595280
> *chuy goin to da shop??? :0
> *


ha...

no the REAL JESUS...... Judgement Day is here... and he wants to kick RC4LIFE in his face!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 04:53 PM~20595294
> *Im going to anal rape that ******
> *


i wonder how many fools are wanting to say...... pics or it didnt happen...... ya homos!!!



lmao........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i aint gonna say no names but they aint in this list..

Ben'sCustomWheels 10000 
MANDOS69C/10 6203 
ART LOKS 5384 
Knightstalker 5313 
OGPLAYER 3351 
azmobn06 3279 
BigMandoAZ 3088 
unity_mike 2918 
INSIDIOUS 2828 
Justin-Az 2800 
BUBBZinAZ 2689 
Art Buck 2498 
Lowrider Style CC 2385 
TROUBLE 2219 
regal85 2213 
locdownmexikan 2036 
JEN IN PHX 1945 
357IN602 1777 
Lunas64 1755 
big ray 1526 
New-Image-soldier 1456 
MARINATE 1111 
TRUDAWG 1053 
Rascal King 1032 
Blue7 1016 




how bout just a pic of the kick in the chess :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 04:57 PM~20595319
> *ha...
> 
> no the REAL JESUS...... Judgement Day is here... and he wants to kick RC4LIFE in his face!
> *


oh thats who he was talking about....... rc.... my bad,,,,pics or it didnt happen :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 04:53 PM~20595294
> *Im going to anal rape that ******
> *


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

After I fuck up hay zuus, Im going to punch the fuck out Satan cause im taking over hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

7 Members: childsplay69, AZs finest13, 83lowlac, QUEEZY, Az_Chicano_1, 1968custom, _*JAVIERS CUSTOMS*_




I see you......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

id like to kick her in the chess wit my face ,,,repetedly.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:03 PM~20595367
> *After I fuck up hay zuus, Im going to punch the fuck out Satan cause im taking over hell!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey i was there in 98,, aint so bad... but hard to get a cold one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 05:06 PM~20595389
> *hey i was there in 98,, aint so bad... but hard to get a cold one!!! :biggrin:
> *


After I take that bitch over, Ill hook all the homies up with bad ass suites to live in..A/c and refrigerators!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 05:04 PM~20595383
> *id like to kick her in the chess wit my face ,,,repetedly.
> 
> 
> ...



:squint: Boobs are nice but she looks like she might have a penis.... so im holding back :fool2: until i get more information......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:07 PM~20595400
> *After I take that bitch over, Ill hook all the homies up with bad ass suites to live in..A/c and refrigerators!
> *


and reefer,,lotsa reefer... cause they always bbq'n up in that sumbitch :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 05:09 PM~20595406
> *:squint: Boobs are nice but she looks like she might have a penis.... so im holding back  :fool2: until i get more information......
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 04:45 PM~20595234
> *I want a mountain dewwwww AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


here you go


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

9 Members: childsplay69, ART LOKS, SS520, GONE TIP'N, gordobig818, DEREK BIGM, elphoenixquetzal, _*rc4life*_, QUEEZY



I saw you looking up info on the Caddy!!!!......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 20 2011, 05:19 PM~20595464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 05:21 PM~20595477
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 9 Members: childsplay69, ART LOKS, SS520, GONE TIP'N, gordobig818, DEREK BIGM, elphoenixquetzal, rc4life, QUEEZY
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 05:20 PM~20595471
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


im addicted to mt. dew


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:32 PM~20595535
> *im addicted to mt. dew
> *


o got you homie
:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more more more more more more more :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:32 PM~20595535
> *im addicted to mt. dew
> *


its not your fualt its in your blood


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 05:38 PM~20595566
> *its not your fualt its in your blood
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: M.t dew to us whities is like blood to vampires


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:41 PM~20595591
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: M.t dew to us whities is like blood to vampires
> *


exactly so dont beat yourself up about it






















lol


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Before I forget, I hope jesus destroys all donks tommarow


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:45 PM~20595616
> *Before I forget, I hope jesus destroys all donks tommarow
> *


X million


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:41 PM~20595591
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: M.t dew to us whities is like blood to vampires
> *


















JUST LIKE COKE TO MECCICANS :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:45 PM~20595616
> *Before I forget, I hope jesus destroys all donks tommarow
> *


PREACH ON AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:45 PM~20595616
> *Before I forget, I hope jesus destroys all donks tommarow
> *


Honestly why is JESUS on U.S. time?? isnt it tomorrow somewhere right now??


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 05:45 PM~20595616
> *Before I forget, I hope jesus destroys all donks tommarow
> *


and cars on airbags :angry:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20595823
> *Honestly why is JESUS on U.S. time?? isnt it tomorrow somewhere right now??
> *


BECAUSE EVERYBODY IS ON U.S. TIME CAUSE AMERICA IS BAD ASS WE HAD THIS CONVERSATION A YESTERDAY OR THE DAY BEFORE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 20 2011, 06:28 PM~20595877
> *and cars on airbags  :angry:
> *


EXCEPT FOR LUNA HE IS AN EXCEPTION ITS OK LUNA DONT WORRY


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS+May 20 2011, 06:28 PM~20595877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:38 PM~20595947
> *:inout:
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 06:40 PM~20595959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you pontiac guys all have a screw loose somewhere huh :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:45 PM~20596002
> *you pontiac guys all have a screw loose somewhere huh  :biggrin:
> *


yea my fender is missing like two or three and my head light bezel has a loose screw and.... oooooohhhhh in the head yea i dont think its cause of the pontiac though at least not for me, two many hits to the head, long story
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20594174
> *pepe, dice el blas que te pongas a trabajar!!!
> *




:biggrin: pero no le digas a nadien guey


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 06:47 PM~20596018
> *yea my fender is missing like two or three and my head light bezel has a loose screw and.... oooooohhhhh in the head yea i dont think its cause of the pontiac though at least not for me, two many hits to the head, long story
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 06:54 PM~20596064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do you have that pic..... hahahahahahaa


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:55 PM~20596072
> *why do you have that pic..... hahahahahahaa
> *


googled tea bagged


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 06:56 PM~20596084
> *googled tea bagged
> *


nah ill trust ya... dont wanna see a thousand pics of balls!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 06:54 PM~20596064
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> f*#%@n [email protected]#$h I knew you were up to no good when i saw you were replying :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:55 PM~20596072
> *why do you have that pic..... hahahahahahaa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 06:59 PM~20596112
> *f*#%@n [email protected]#$&h I knew you were up to no good when i saw you were replying  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I thought you said you were not going to post that picture of my nuts on your head huh rc you said you were going to keep it to remind yourself that you had the privelage to have my nuts on your head
> bitch
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

laterz I am out of this MOFO beer fest 2marow at chandler


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:38 PM~20595947
> *:inout:
> 
> :uh:
> *


Damn so much for our Bagged 96 impala SS 

Chawps, make sure it's inside HEY ZEUS is coming to destroy all primmered (Chicano grey) low-riders and all fords..... :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 20 2011, 07:47 PM~20596359
> *Damn so much for our Bagged 96 impala SS
> 
> Chawps, make sure it's inside HEY ZEUS is coming to destroy all primmered (Chicano grey) low-riders and all fords..... :biggrin:
> *


is that your bagged ss???


Idn whos it is...But that bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 08:49 PM~20596735
> *is that your bagged ss???
> Idn whos it is...But that bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!
> *


901..... is newyork dead yet????


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 09:01 PM~20596813
> *901..... is newyork dead yet????
> *


its tommarow shit head


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 09:06 PM~20596854
> *its tommarow shit head
> *


 :uh: 


Can you tell em to hurry, I gots shitz I gotta do!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 03:26 PM~20594764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOUR BOOTY SHAKE YOU POSTED AND RAISE YOU A BOOTY GRAB!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 20 2011, 07:47 PM~20596359
> *Damn so much for our Bagged 96 impala SS
> 
> Chawps, make sure it's inside HEY ZEUS is coming to destroy all primmered (Chicano grey) low-riders and all fords..... :biggrin:
> *


:wave: QUE ROLLO MI COMPA GORDO! :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 20 2011, 09:22 PM~20596961
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 07:49 PM~20596735
> *is that your bagged ss???
> Idn whos it is...But that bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Quit sukkin up Puto, you already blew it !! Im bagged! 

Jazuz aint doin shit to my Six 4!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20596928
> *I SEE YOUR BOOTY SHAKE YOU POSTED AND RAISE YOU A BOOTY GRAB!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i like where this is going :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@May 20 2011, 05:28 PM~20595877
> *and cars on airbags  :angry:
> *


Sniff birdshit!!! Fuck that!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595923
> *EXCEPT FOR LUNA HE IS AN EXCEPTION ITS OK LUNA DONT WORRY
> *


You too!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2011, 10:19 PM~20597284
> *Quit sukkin up Puto, you already blew it !! Im bagged!
> 
> Jazuz aint doin shit to my Six 4!! :biggrin:
> *


Im not the one who said any thing bad about bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+May 21 2011, 06:44 AM~20598269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
Please be safe over the weekend........_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2011, 10:19 PM~20597284
> *Quit sukkin up Puto, you already blew it !! Im bagged!
> 
> Jazuz aint doin shit to my Six 4!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 21 2011, 01:15 AM~20597883
> *i like where this is going  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 20 2011, 03:25 PM~20594760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Anybody out there parting out a 1978 cutlass ...?? :rofl:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PIC!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: I also need bumper fillers for a 1986 regal & lights :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595540
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Hit your own switch !!!!! that's what I'm talking about !!! 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good job !! Johnny !!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNIGHTS IMAGE C C_@May 21 2011, 10:01 AM~20598985
> *:wave: Anybody out there parting out a 1978 cutlass ...??  :rofl:
> *


there is one at ecology and my buddy has a body to an 80 cutlass with no fillers


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn. I guess I won't be taking over hell today.....


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

My job is havin a car wash donations for a co worker who nedds help with medical bills he came down with cancer.. Its south 44th st an thomas north of oak. That area.. Its one the west side of the street youll see it. You cant miss the honnies lol


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Bring some low lows.. Donations only! Look for my lifted k5 out here.. You cant miss it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:45 PM~20596002
> *you pontiac guys all have a screw loose somewhere huh  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 06:47 PM~20596018
> *yea my fender is missing like two or three and my head light bezel has a loose screw and.... oooooohhhhh in the head yea i dont think its cause of the pontiac though at least not for me, two many hits to the head, long story
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH YA AND THE NUT BEHIND THE WHEEL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 06:54 PM~20596064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:55 PM~20596072
> *why do you have that pic..... hahahahahahaa
> *


REMEBER CHUCKIE UR JUDGED BY UR PEERS!

MEMBER I MEMBER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 20 2011, 07:47 PM~20596359
> *Damn so much for our Bagged 96 impala SS
> 
> Chawps, make sure it's inside HEY ZEUS is coming to destroy all primmered (Chicano grey) low-riders and all fords..... :biggrin:
> *


OH CHET MY TRUCK HAS PRIMERS SPOTS....SO AM I GONA GET HAIL DAMAGE??!
:uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 20 2011, 10:19 PM~20597284
> *Quit sukkin up Puto, you already blew it !! Im bagged!
> 
> Jazuz aint doin shit to my Six 4!! :biggrin:
> *


YA rc AND HIS SIX FO IS BAGGED TOO! :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20599139
> *Damn. I guess I won't be taking over hell today.....
> *


SO WHATS UP WITH ALL THAT REEFER THOUGH,,,, CAN WE SMOKE OUT AT THE NEXT SHOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

QVO!!! BIG AZ SIDE!!! S\OUTTA YUMA AZTLAN!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@May 21 2011, 01:07 PM~20599793
> *QVO!!! BIG AZ SIDE!!! S\OUTTA YUMA AZTLAN!!!!
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL..... WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2011, 10:33 AM~20599139
> *Damn. I guess I won't be taking over hell today.....
> *


Its 6pm pacific time shit head....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2011, 01:36 PM~20599895
> *Its 6pm pacific time shit head....
> *


its already been 6pm all over the world...And nothing happened


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2011, 01:00 PM~20599771
> *SO WHATS UP WITH ALL THAT REEFER THOUGH,,,, CAN WE SMOKE OUT AT THE NEXT SHOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


        :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2011, 03:21 PM~20600278
> *its already been 6pm all over the world...And nothing happened
> *


 I tried saying that yesterday how it was may21 somewhere already! But appearently Jesus goes by Pacific Coast time... so Two more hours to go buddy!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2011, 03:56 PM~20600407
> *I tried saying that yesterday how it was may21 somewhere already! But appearently Jesus goes by Pacific Coast time... so Two more hours to go buddy!
> *


hope jesus is lubed up, cuase he fixin to get raped


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2011, 04:04 PM~20600445
> *hope jesus is lubed up, cuase he fixin to get raped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2011, 04:59 PM~20600641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

What up OGAZSIDE!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20600714
> *What up OGAZSIDE!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2011, 04:59 PM~20600641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGUTIERREZ (Nov 15, 2007)

que onda gente?? does anyone know about a carshow in the safford area nextweekend??


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2011, 04:04 PM~20600445
> *hope jesus is lubed up, cuase he fixin to get raped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :chuck: :fuq: :fuq: :sprint: :inout:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIES WERE THE PARTY AT


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 08:49 PM~20596735
> *is that your bagged ss???
> Idn whos it is...But that bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
Yeah bro it got hit hard with hail damage, I traded it and got it back. Thinking 22 front 24s in rear car was built right, not half ass.....
I lost love for it, maybe jet black new shoes and interior dressed up I'll start driving it again.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2011, 09:18 PM~20596947
> *:wave: QUE ROLLO MI COMPA GORDO! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT's UP MANDO! HOWS THE NEW WHIP DRIVE? :biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2011, 12:55 PM~20599751
> *OH CHET MY TRUCK HAS PRIMERS SPOTS....SO AM I GONA GET HAIL DAMAGE??!
> :uh:
> *


Naw! I told Hey Zeus you take good pics so your good! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 21 2011, 11:15 PM~20602439
> *:biggrin:
> Yeah bro it got hit hard with hail damage, I traded it and got it back. Thinking 22 front 24s in rear car was built right, not half ass.....
> I lost love for it, maybe jet black new shoes and interior dressed up I'll start driving it again.
> *


Hell yes it was, its nice having a car in the shop for once that wasn't ghetto rigged up..And don't worry if you don't want to drive it, I most certainly will!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 21 2011, 05:35 PM~20600772
> *:wave:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up az anything going on today


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We at Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club want to wish everyone a safe & happy Sunday......._


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good az


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 22 2011, 01:51 PM~20604584
> *What's good az
> *


 :wave: WHAT IT DO SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

carwash tonight or no? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 22 2011, 03:14 PM~20604885
> *carwash tonight or no? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I'm going


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@May 22 2011, 03:44 PM~20604999
> *I'm going
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 22 2011, 03:14 PM~20604885
> *carwash tonight or no? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Uso will be out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 22 2011, 01:35 PM~20604520
> *
> *


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 21 2011, 11:17 PM~20602447
> *WHAT's UP MANDO! HOWS THE NEW WHIP DRIVE? :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: IT DRIVES PRETTY GOOD.  GOT SOME SMALL ADJUSTMENTS NEED TO BE DONE.


----------



## t-bird roach (Mar 1, 2011)

<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*What's up Az L.I.F.E. C.C. would like to invite you to attend Walmart's first annual charity Car Show event for Phoenix Childrens Hospital all money raised will all go to the children in need. Please come out and bring out your RIDE,your family and friends :biggrin: "FREE TO THE PUBLIC".*</span></span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


<img src=\'http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j448/vroc66/Charity/IMG.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:red\'>HOPE TO SEE ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS OUT SHOWING SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR THE PHOENIX CHILDRENS HOSPITAL WE WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR EVERYTHING. :h5: *


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 21 2011, 01:18 PM~20599827
> *WHAT UP CARNAL..... WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!!!!
> *


 CHILLEN HOMIE DIDNT CATCH YOU AT THE LRM SHOW WERE U THERE?


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Whst it do az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 22 2011, 07:14 PM~20605996
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita+May 22 2011, 06:14 PM~20605996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

_*THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*_

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

*L.I.F.E. CAR CLUB PHOENIX,AZ UNITY FOR THE COMMUNITY PROUD MEMBER OF THE ACA 
What's up Az L.I.F.E. C.C. would like to invite you to attend Walmart's first annual charity Car Show event for Phoenix Childrens Hospital all money raised will all go to the children in need. Please come out and bring out your RIDE,your family and friends "FREE TO THE PUBLIC". * 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/1IMG.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HOPE TO SEE ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS OUT SHOWING SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR THE PHOENIX CHILDRENS HOSPITAL WE WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 23 2011, 12:39 AM~20608255
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 22 2011, 11:43 PM~20608271
> *:wave:
> *


que onda loco come estas


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 22 2011, 04:42 PM~20605203
> *:wave: 'SUP HOMIE
> *


chillin  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Here goes a sneek peek of what "OG FELONY" has in store for us this week on lowriderstylecarclub.com!!!!</span>_ :cheesy: 




























Pic's tooken at Lowrider Magazine Show.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

One Liners
Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm

Drink 'till she's cute, but stop before the wedding

Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines

Early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese

I'm not cheap, but I am on special this week

I almost had a psychic girlfriend but she left me before we met

I drive way too fast to worry about cholesterol

I intend to live forever - so far, so good

I love defenseless animals, especially in a good gravy

If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?

If you ain't makin' waves, you ain't kickin' hard enough!

Mental backup in progress - Do Not Disturb!

Mind Like A Steel Trap - Rusty And Illegal In 37 States

Quantum Mechanics: The dreams stuff is made of.

Support bacteria - they're the only culture some people have.

Televangelists: The Pro Wrestlers of religion.

The only substitute for good manners is fast reflexes.

When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.

Give a man a free hand and he'll run it all over you.

If I worked as much as others, I would do as little as they.

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder...

24 hours in a day ... 24 beers in a case ...coincidence?

If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.

Many people quit looking for work when they find a job.

Dancing is a perpendicular expression of a horizontal desire.

When I'm not in my right mind, my left mind gets pretty crowded.

Everyone has a photographic memory. Some don't have film.

Boycott shampoo! Demand the REAL poo!

If you choke a smurf, what color does it turn?

Who is General Failure and why is he reading my hard disk?

What happens if you get scared half to death twice?

Energizer Bunny arrested, charged with battery.

I poured Spot remover on my dog. Now he's gone.

I used to have an open mind but my brains kept falling out.

I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder.

Shin: a device for finding furniture in the dark.

How do you tell when you run out of invisible ink?

Join the Army, meet interesting people, kill them.

Laughing stock: cattle with a sense of humor.

Why do psychics have to ask you for your name?

Wear short sleeves! Support your right to bare arms!

For Sale: Parachute. Only used once, never opened, small stain.

OK, so what's the speed of dark?

Corduroy pillows: They're making headlines!

Black holes are where God divided by zero.

All those who believe in psychokinesis raise my hand.

Excuses are like asses everyone's got em and they all stink.

I tried sniffing Coke once, but the ice cubes got stuck in my nose.

An apple a day keeps the doctor away... so does having no medical insurance.

I really think the Mars Rover is scouting for the next Wal-Mart Superstore site.

Death is life's way of telling you you've been fired.

What we could really use is the separation of Bush and state.

Never play strip poker with a nudist, they have nothing to lose.

If you can't read this, you're illiterate.

It's a small world, but I wouldn't want to paint it.

He who hesitates is boss.

As they say at the Planned Parenthood Clinic, better late than never


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL 2 DAYS AFTER DOOMSDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM A GHOST!!!!!!!!

NO ,NO , NO, INTERVIEWS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 11:02 AM~20610118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i need to get me a blunt of what ever he is smoking :420:</span>

10 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ~MASTERPIECE~, <span style=\'color:red\'>DRAGON BALL-Z, The_Few_66, ART LOKS


whats up Z-man.. any new whips you gonna be busting out with.. :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

in behalf of my family and i.... i would like to THANK all the car clubs:ROLLERZ ONLY, PHOENIX CAR CLUB, OLD SCHOOL, LOWRIDER STYLES, IDENTITY, LIFE, INTRUDERS, TECHNIQUES, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS dat came out to support and help out with my cuzins burial services... to especially TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB for taking the daughters to the grave site, i really apreiated guys..... my family was very great full to all dat help out.....

DRAGON BALL-Z
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 23 2011, 11:22 AM~20610238
> *in behalf of my family and i....  i would like to THANK  all the car clubs:ROLLERZ ONLY, PHOENIX CAR CLUB, OLD SCHOOL, LOWRIDER STYLES, IDENTITY, LIFE, INTRUDERS, TECHNIQUES, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS dat came out to support and help out with my cuzins burial services...  to especially TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB for taking the daughters to the grave site, i really apreiated guys.....  my family was very great full to all dat help out.....
> 
> DRAGON BALL-Z
> ...


may your cuz RIP :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

RC4LIFE.....................


I GOT A MESSAGE FOR YOU........................






















WAIT FOR IT................................




















YOU GOT LUCKY PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 23 2011, 10:16 AM~20610202
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i need to get me a blunt of what ever he is smoking :420:</span>
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


HA HA...SAVE ME SOME!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 23 2011, 10:22 AM~20610238
> *in behalf of my family and i....  i would like to THANK  all the car clubs:ROLLERZ ONLY, PHOENIX CAR CLUB, OLD SCHOOL, LOWRIDER STYLES, IDENTITY, LIFE, INTRUDERS, TECHNIQUES, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS dat came out to support and help out with my cuzins burial services...   to especially TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB for taking the daughters to the grave site, i really apreiated guys.....  my family was very great full to all dat help out.....
> 
> DRAGON BALL-Z
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 23 2011, 06:48 AM~20609083
> *chillin    :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 10:29 AM~20610283
> *RC4LIFE.....................
> I GOT A MESSAGE FOR YOU........................
> WAIT FOR IT................................
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAAAAAASUP CHAINSAW!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HERE AT WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


ITS MONDAY AFTER DOOMSDAY,,,,,,, SHIT IS REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


REAL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 22 2011, 08:34 PM~20606793
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING MR. bUCK!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 11:00 AM~20610463
> *HERE AT WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ITS MONDAY AFTER DOOMSDAY,,,,,,, SHIT IS REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> REAL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 10:29 AM~20610283
> *RC4LIFE.....................
> I GOT A MESSAGE FOR YOU........................
> WAIT FOR IT................................
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 11:02 AM~20610477
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn it has been slow as shit in here lately.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 23 2011, 12:52 PM~20611094
> *Damn it has been slow as shit in here lately.
> *


MONDAY AFTER D-DAY PLAYA!!!

LETS START SOME DRAMA THEYLL ALL BE IN HERE!! :biggrin: 


J/K....BE NICE!!~ :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@May 23 2011, 10:22 AM~20610238
> *in behalf of my family and i....  i would like to THANK  all the car clubs:ROLLERZ ONLY, PHOENIX CAR CLUB, OLD SCHOOL, LOWRIDER STYLES, IDENTITY, LIFE, INTRUDERS, TECHNIQUES, AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS dat came out to support and help out with my cuzins burial services...  to especially TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB for taking the daughters to the grave site, i really apreiated guys.....  my family was very great full to all dat help out.....
> 
> DRAGON BALL-Z
> ...


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 12:56 PM~20611123
> *MONDAY AFTER D-DAY PLAYA!!!
> 
> LETS START SOME DRAMA THEYLL ALL BE IN HERE!! :biggrin:
> ...


Whats up art?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:56 PM~20611123
> *MONDAY AFTER D-DAY PLAYA!!!
> 
> LETS START SOME DRAMA THEYLL ALL BE IN HERE!! :biggrin:
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :chuck: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@May 23 2011, 01:10 PM~20611165
> *Whats up art?
> *


 :biggrin: 
WHAT UP HOMIE,,, JUST HERE AT WORK ,, TRYIN TO MAKE ITR HAPPEN,,,AND IT ALINT HAPPENIN,,, SLOW MOTION,,,,,

WHATS GOOD WITCHA,,,, HOW WAS UR WEEKEND??? :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 23 2011, 01:12 PM~20611179
> *:drama:  :drama:  :chuck:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:14 PM~20611193
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT UP HOMIE,,, JUST HERE AT WORK ,, TRYIN TO MAKE ITR HAPPEN,,,AND IT ALINT HAPPENIN,,, SLOW MOTION,,,,,
> 
> ...


Just chillin did a little photo shoot with the club and just worked.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@May 23 2011, 01:18 PM~20611217
> *Just chillin did a little photo shoot with the club and just worked.
> *


YA WORKED A LIL THIS WEEKEND TO,,, PHOTOSHOOT,,,NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ? :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 02:09 PM~20611160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yo face ninja..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 23 2011, 01:27 PM~20611261
> *WHATS UP AZ? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 12:27 PM~20610949
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:cheesy: WHAT UP! :wave: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:09 PM~20611160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 I HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 23 2011, 01:27 PM~20611261
> *WHATS UP AZ? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20611330
> *:0 :0 :0 I HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


SHUDA LET THE CHINESE CHIKKKA SIT HERE BOOTAY DOWN,,,! :cheesy:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:59 PM~20611444
> *SHUDA LET THE CHINESE CHIKKKA SIT HERE BOOTAY DOWN,,,! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+May 21 2011, 06:44 AM~20598269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:59 PM~20611444
> *SHUDA LET THE CHINESE CHIKKKA SIT HERE BOOTAY DOWN,,,! :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :ninja:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2011, 04:59 PM~20600641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (*5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*):dunno: :dunno:

6 Members: elphoenixquetzal, * ART LOKS*, CARDENASPITS :wave: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 02:12 PM~20611520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO! :wave: HOW WAS THE WASH LAST NIGHT?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 02:12 PM~20611526
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users):dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 6 Members: elphoenixquetzal,  ART LOKS, CARDENASPITS  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 02:16 PM~20611547
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up ART LOCO?? How was your weekend??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 02:31 PM~20611636
> *what up ART LOCO?? How was your weekend??
> *


to short playa,,, had to work saturday for a lil while,, yesterday too,,,, im here at work wanting to go home!!!!!!!! 

it was ok weekend though,,, and how was urz homie>>>>>>???? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sup Art Loco


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 23 2011, 02:33 PM~20611650
> *Sup Art Loco
> *


cold chillin playa hamm,,,, whats good witcha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 02:33 PM~20611646
> *to short playa,,, had to work saturday for a lil while,, yesterday too,,,, im here at work wanting to go home!!!!!!!!
> 
> it was ok weekend though,,, and how was urz homie>>>>>>???? :biggrin:
> *


it was cool went to a beer festival on saturday, went hiking sunday morning and went to the wash on sunday night so it was a good laid back weekend short weekends suck but you do what you gotta do homie!!


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

Does any body have parts for a 75 caprice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 02:44 PM~20611705
> *it was cool went to a beer festival on saturday, went hiking sunday morning and went to the wash on sunday night so it was a good laid back weekend short weekends suck but you do what you gotta do homie!!
> *


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 02:57 PM~20611764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 03:09 PM~20611853
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


just thawt it was cool!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ANOTHER FROM DA SHOW!
LOL! I MADE MY ROUNDS.

:cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:09 PM~20611160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had to do that to Chawps after he stole my rootbeer! ......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 03:16 PM~20611903
> *I had to do that to Chawps after he stole my rootbeer! ......
> *


pics or it didnt happen :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 03:20 PM~20611922
> *pics or it didnt happen :wow:
> *


it pretty much looked just like that except no bus.... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 03:22 PM~20611934
> *it pretty much looked just like that except no bus....  :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I kicked him so hard his hair line moved back.....
















see.......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 03:25 PM~20611953
> *I kicked him so hard his hair line moved back.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn :wow: thats fucked up........you did huh :happysad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 03:16 PM~20611903
> *I had to do that to Chawps after he stole my rootbeer! ......
> *


must of been an A & W rootbeer!!!


those are the best!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 03:29 PM~20611979
> *must of been an A & W rootbeer!!!
> those are the best!!
> *


HERE YOU GO DUMB ASS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 01:33 PM~20611299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 01:38 PM~20611339
> *:biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave:
> *


all shit is that the new ride? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 23 2011, 03:35 PM~20612024
> *all shit is that the new ride? :biggrin:
> *


:yes: FO' SHO'!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 03:16 PM~20611903
> *I had to do that to Chawps after he stole my rootbeer! ......
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this shit is too funny :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 03:32 PM~20611997
> *HERE YOU GO DUMB ASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 23 2011, 03:48 PM~20612124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he probably got right up and kept running until he got home :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 23 2011, 01:10 PM~20611164
> *
> *


 It was my pleasure, that's what we do raza coming together helping each other out . Our prayers go out to you & your familia.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HERE YOU GO ART LOCS......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20612329
> *HERE YOU GO ART LOCS......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20612329
> *HERE YOU GO ART LOCS......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 04:25 PM~20612354
> *
> 
> *


here you go ART LOCO








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 04:30 PM~20612384
> *here you go ART LOCO
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 23 2011, 04:30 PM~20612384
> *here you go ART LOCO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 













:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 04:35 PM~20612423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :0 :0 :fuq:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FLYER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 22 2011, 07:14 PM~20605996
> *
> *


what up hit me up 6027548456


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DENVER SHOW AND LOOKS LIKE AZ WAS ALL IN THIS SUMBITCH!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 23 2011, 04:34 PM~20612415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ghey, truck is ghey


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 06:12 PM~20613059
> *
> 
> 
> ...






 :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 05:42 PM~20612876
> *
> FLYER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALRRT ON THIS GUY!!!! HAS ANYBODY SEEN HIM!?!?!?!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:08 PM~20613534
> * I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALRRT ON THIS GUY!!!! HAS ANYBODY SEEN HIM!?!?!?!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
hes been m.i.a for a while


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 23 2011, 07:12 PM~20613576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hes been m.i.a for a while
> *


:happysad: OH REALLY!!!???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:08 PM~20613534
> * I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALRRT ON THIS GUY!!!! HAS ANYBODY SEEN HIM!?!?!?!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...


he was last seen at at my house saturday night getting drunk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 23 2011, 05:42 PM~20612876
> *
> FLYER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: childsplay69, Identity Original, MANDOS69C/10, chevycaprice89


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:23 PM~20613684
> *he was last seen at at my house saturday night getting drunk!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: CHECK TO SEE IF HE IS PASSED OUT IN YOUR BACKYARD!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 23 2011, 04:30 PM~20612384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pieces of shit!!!!!!*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats up Ben?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:24 PM~20613695
> *:wave: childsplay69, Identity Original, MANDOS69C/10, chevycaprice89
> *


:biggrin: 'SUP! HOW WAS THE WASH LAST NIGHT?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:08 PM~20613534
> * I AM ISSUING AN AMBER ALRRT ON THIS GUY!!!! HAS ANYBODY SEEN HIM!?!?!?!(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he finally caught some tail and is scared to let her out of the house.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> FLYER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 23 2011, 07:30 PM~20613734
> *Whats up Ben?
> *


que onda pinchi guero????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:30 PM~20613736
> *:biggrin: 'SUP! HOW WAS THE WASH LAST NIGHT?
> *


it was cool homie... packed!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:28 PM~20613725
> * :yes: x86!!!!!!*


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:24 PM~20613695
> *:wave: childsplay69, Identity Original, MANDOS69C/10, chevycaprice89
> *


what's up Big Ben, it's still light out why you awake already????


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:32 PM~20613762
> *que onda pinchi guero????
> *


Not shit just happy I finally got a estimate on fixing my car from insurance, now I gotta find a body shop to put the tin indian back together. What you been up to?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:31 PM~20613746
> *yeah he finally caught some tail and is scared to let her out of the house.
> *


are you trying to say he's pussy whooped??? lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20613781
> *what's up Big Ben, it's still light out why you awake already????
> *


cant sleep!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:27 PM~20613718
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: CHECK TO SEE IF HE IS PASSED OUT IN YOUR BACKYARD!!!! :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20613786
> *are you trying to say he's pussy whooped??? lol
> *


You got it. !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:31 PM~20613746
> *yeah he finally caught some tail and is scared to let her out of the house.
> *


:0 :0 :0 THE NEW "TAIL" MUST HAVE THAT MONKEY GRIP DOWN SOUTH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20613782
> *Not shit just happy I finally got a estimate on fixing my car from insurance, now I gotta find a body shop to put the tin indian back together. What you been up to?
> *


insurance scams are great!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:35 PM~20613818
> *You got it. !!!!!!!! LOL
> *


im telling you, pussy is a mothafucka!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> > yeah he finally caught some tail and is scared to let her out of the house.
> > [/quote
> >
> > :0 :0 :0 THE NEW "TAIL" MUST HAVE THAT MONKEY GRIP DOWN SOUTH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:32 PM~20613773
> *it was cool homie... packed!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:  I MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE A TRIP OUT THERE NEXT TIME IN THE CUTTY! :x:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:38 PM~20613847
> *im telling you, pussy is a mothafucka!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> > yeah he finally caught some tail and is scared to let her out of the house.
> > [/quote
> >
> > :0 :0 :0 THE NEW "TAIL" MUST HAVE THAT MONKEY GRIP DOWN SOUTH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20613856
> *:roflmao: and if he don't start showing his face I'm going to  :buttkick: and then  :twak: until that mutha f'er  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:38 PM~20613847
> *im telling you, pussy is a mothafucka!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe he wasn't getting it before so now he is on overdose.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:41 PM~20613868
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Where did Big Ben go ? I guess he finally was able to sleep. Night Night Big Ben.. :dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20613786
> *are you trying to say he's pussy whooped??? lol
> *


:biggrin: I STILL GOT THAT "SPECIAL" PIC FROM THE FT. McDOWELL SHOW!!! :naughty: THAT :ninja: WAS ALL LIKE :biggrin: WHEN I TOOK IT!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20613895
> *Where did Big Ben go ?  I guess he finally was able to sleep. Night Night Big Ben.. :dunno:
> *


:dunno: I GUESS BEN PULLED A RUDY AND :sprint:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20613914
> *:biggrin: I STILL GOT THAT "SPECIAL" PIC FROM THE FT. McDOWELL SHOW!!! :naughty: THAT :ninja: WAS ALL LIKE :biggrin: WHEN I TOOK IT!
> *


it was more like :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:41 PM~20613875
> *Maybe he wasn't getting it before so now he is on overdose.
> *


:biggrin: THERE IS NOTHIN' WRONG WITH SOME :boink: :boink: :boink: OVERDOSE!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:50 PM~20613965
> *:biggrin: THERE IS NOTHIN' WRONG WITH SOME :boink: :boink: :boink: OVERDOSE!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 23 2011, 07:49 PM~20613945
> *it was more like :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr. Lunas is up in the house. What crakin?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 23 2011, 06:54 PM~20614009
> *Mr. Lunas is up in the house. What crakin?
> *


Jus checkin in! how you been J?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2011, 07:56 PM~20614028
> *Jus checkin in! how you been J?
> *


Doing good.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 23 2011, 07:56 PM~20614028
> *Jus checkin in! how you been J?
> *


:wave: WHAT UP MR. MOON! :biggrin: I NEVER SEEN A TATA RUN SO FAST!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:48 PM~20613938
> *:dunno: I GUESS BEN PULLED A RUDY AND :sprint:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 08:00 PM~20614071
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 08:00 PM~20614071
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *






 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: I AM OUT!!! :sprint:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 23 2011, 07:28 PM~20613725
> *pieces of shit!!!!!!
> *


with airbags


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

got a set of 13s for sale white dish with center gold asking 250 tires still in decent shape pm if interested


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20613856
> *:roflmao: and if he don't start showing his face I'm going to  :buttkick: and then  :twak: until that mutha f'er  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:39 PM~20613859
> *:thumbsup:  I MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE A TRIP OUT THERE NEXT TIME IN THE CUTTY! :x:
> *



shit bring the cutty out bro!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:41 PM~20613875
> *Maybe he wasn't getting it before so now he is on overdose.
> *



well thats not possible in my book but he's always acting like a porn star when they are out always getting their nasty mac on!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 23 2011, 07:44 PM~20613895
> *Where did Big Ben go ?  I guess he finally was able to sleep. Night Night Big Ben.. :dunno:
> *



today was my wife's actual birthday so i made her dinner!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20613914
> *:biggrin: I STILL GOT THAT "SPECIAL" PIC FROM THE FT. McDOWELL SHOW!!! :naughty: THAT :ninja: WAS ALL LIKE :biggrin: WHEN I TOOK IT!
> *



post it or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 23 2011, 08:06 PM~20614126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que le fuck???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

1983 lincoln whats up bro!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Morning homies... :wave:


And Art :loco: Lokz :fuq:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

didnt know you knew how to sing too


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 24 2011, 08:10 AM~20617564
> *didnt know you knew how to sing too
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: for a second I thought it was big ben :0 :0 :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_RONNIE WILL BE THE HOUSE AND HE'S ASKING FOR SUPPORT......_ :happysad:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 23 2011, 07:27 PM~20613718
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: CHECK TO SEE IF HE IS PASSED OUT IN YOUR BACKYARD!!!! :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2011, 01:00 AM~20616562
> *que le fuck???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 24 2011, 12:53 AM~20616547
> *today was my wife's actual birthday so i made her dinner!!!!
> *


SAPO VERDE TO UR LADY BIG BEN,,,LATE SAPO VERDE,,,,,, SORRY I MISSED OUT SATURDAY,,, I WAS GONN A GO BUT MAN I WAS ON WEST SIDE AND NORTHSIDE,,, AND THERE WAS 50 EVERYWHERE,, :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 24 2011, 04:59 AM~20616875
> *:biggrin: Morning homies...  :wave:
> And Art :loco: Lokz :fuq:
> *


TOP A THE MORNING TO YA CARNALITO!!!

HOW BOUT A HAPPY TUESDAY SALUTE..............
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 24 2011, 05:56 AM~20617014
> *Good morning Arizona
> *


MORNING SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IS IT FRIDAY YET? :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 24 2011, 10:13 AM~20618199
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET? :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 10:51 AM~20618088
> *TOP A THE MORNING TO YA CARNALITO!!!
> 
> HOW BOUT A HAPPY TUESDAY SALUTE..............
> ...



It IS Tuesday... *TORTA TUESDAY* huh? :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 24 2011, 10:35 AM~20618312
> *It IS Tuesday... TORTA TUESDAY huh? :naughty:
> *


oh ya huh!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 11:59 AM~20618460
> *oh ya huh!
> *



:yessad: fools be slackn..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 24 2011, 11:05 AM~20618480
> *:yessad: BIG BEN  be slackn..
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2011, 11:19 AM~20618530
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



ILL SEE THOSE 2 AND RAISE YOU 2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 24 2011, 11:46 AM~20618645
> *:biggrin:
> *


THIS IS MISTAKING TORTA TUESDAY FOR FRIDAY!! :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

What da fuck is up bitches!!!


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

any one know were i can get my a arms chromed....besides kurr west.....pm me or text me at 6237602508 MARIO ......gracias

LOWRIDER STYLE T*TOWN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEZY_@May 24 2011, 01:33 PM~20618925
> *any one know were i can get my a arms chromed....besides kurr west.....pm me or text me at 6237602508 MARIO ......gracias
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE T*TOWN
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 24 2011, 12:14 PM~20618785
> *What da fuck is up WITH THE bitches!!!
> *


FIXED :cheesy: 













WHAT UP RC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEZY_@May 24 2011, 12:33 PM~20618925
> *any one know were i can get my a arms chromed....besides kurr west.....pm me or text me at 6237602508 MARIO ......gracias
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE T*TOWN
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QUEEZY_@May 24 2011, 12:33 PM~20618925
> *any one know were i can get my a arms chromed....besides kurr west.....pm me or text me at 6237602508 MARIO ......gracias
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE T*TOWN
> *


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 24 2011, 12:38 PM~20618961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2011, 12:49 PM~20619041
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:00 PM~20619115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:01 PM~20619117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:02 PM~20619123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 01:11 PM~20619189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:06 PM~20619153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:08 PM~20619159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:08 PM~20619165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:10 PM~20619175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:11 PM~20619184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:14 PM~20619214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:14 PM~20619220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:17 PM~20619248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:18 PM~20619257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:19 PM~20619264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:20 PM~20619273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 24 2011, 01:21 PM~20619289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:22 PM~20619294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:23 PM~20619297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:23 PM~20619302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:24 PM~20619310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:24 PM~20619317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:25 PM~20619329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:26 PM~20619336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:28 PM~20619346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:28 PM~20619352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:29 PM~20619359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20619366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 02:16 PM~20619677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your crazy homie :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

time to go home :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 02:18 PM~20619690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your crazy homie  :biggrin:
> *


YOU LIKE THAT HUH!!! :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 03:48 PM~20619881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :uh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: 




:loco: :rant: :fuq:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

4 Members: elphoenixquetzal, CARDENASPITS,* ART LOKS, 64sub
* :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 24 2011, 02:56 PM~20619930
> *:thumbsdown:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> :loco:  :rant:  :fuq:
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 02:48 PM~20619881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 24 2011, 02:56 PM~20619931
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 4 Members: elphoenixquetzal, CARDENASPITS, ART LOKS, 64sub
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 24 2011, 02:58 PM~20619945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 24 2011, 03:00 PM~20619957
> *
> 
> 
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 03:01 PM~20619960
> *http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk24l9Wy...dmimio1_500.jpg
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

-------------------


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 24 2011, 03:00 PM~20619957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SO MANY WINNERS! !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2011, 03:29 PM~20620100
> *SO MANY WINNERS! !!!! :biggrin:
> *


finally got both hands free to type huh hector?? :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 04:33 PM~20620129
> *finally got both hands free to type huh hector?? :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...





> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 6 Members: AzsMostHated, sixtyfive rag, Knightstalker, g-espinoza, unity prospect, GONE TIP'N
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 02:22 PM~20619711
> *YOU LIKE THAT HUH!!! :naughty:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

damn!!! you fools are putting some work in today!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 04:25 PM~20620389
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 24 2011, 04:26 PM~20620392
> *damn!!! you fools are putting some work in today!!!!!!!!
> *


ok heres what i did 4 today mikee,,,,,,,,,

for every person that post anything,,,, i am replyin with something,,,,, so here you go!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 24 2011, 04:26 PM~20620392
> *damn!!! you fools are putting some work in today!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 04:29 PM~20620418
> *ok heres what i did 4 today  mikee,,,,,,,,,
> 
> for every person that post anything,,,, i am replyin with something,,,,, so here you go!
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 04:46 PM~20620497
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 04:47 PM~20620505
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bwahahahahaha a gran salute!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 04:51 PM~20620537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:fuq:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20620582
> *:fuq:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 04:57 PM~20620595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 24 2011, 05:02 PM~20620628
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2011, 05:13 PM~20620721
> *NOW FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2011, 05:13 PM~20620721
> *NOW FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 05:15 PM~20620738
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP PINCHE MAÑIACOS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 05:21 PM~20620778
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP PINCHE MAÑIACOS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 05:22 PM~20620785
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 05:25 PM~20620807
> *:naughty: :fool2:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 05:27 PM~20620818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: WOO HOO!!! :h5: NIPPLES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 05:27 PM~20620817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 05:31 PM~20620845
> *:wow: :wow: WOO HOO!!! :h5: NIPPLES!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

9 pages of tortas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im outee az side!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok 1 for the road!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

MY SON GRADUATES FROM HIGHSCHOOL TOMORROW!! :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2011, 05:13 PM~20620721
> *NOW FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK.....
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: x64


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 24 2011, 09:02 PM~20622687
> *MY SON GRADUATES FROM HIGHSCHOOL TOMORROW!!  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRADULATIONS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20620973
> *9 pages of tortas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im outee az side!!
> 
> ...


 :yes: SHIT LOAD OF TORTAS :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20620648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20620582
> *:fuq:
> *


 :fuq: :biggrin: WHAT UP RICH


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 24 2011, 05:13 PM~20620721
> *NOW FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK.....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS BAD ASS


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 05:15 PM~20620737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 05:21 PM~20620778
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP PINCHE MAÑIACOS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


TORTA SLAYER IN DA HOUSE :biggrin: WHATS GOOD MANDO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 04:51 PM~20620537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET THAT SHIT DONE J


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 02:34 PM~20619781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: OHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 09:22 PM~20622837
> *TORTA SLAYER IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:  WHATS GOOD MANDO
> *


:cheesy: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE!  JUS CHECKING OUT ALL THE TORTAS THAT WERE POSTED TODAY! :fool2: WUT UP WIT YOU?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20622895
> *:cheesy: CHILLIN LIKE A VILLAIN HOMIE!  JUS CHECKING OUT ALL THE TORTAS THAT WERE POSTED TODAY! :fool2: WUT UP WIT YOU?
> *


SAME OLD SHIT HOMIE  JUST TRYIN TO GET THINGS DONE :x:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 09:23 PM~20622844
> *GET THAT SHIT DONE J
> *


hopefully someone buys it or offers a trade for it.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 24 2011, 09:32 PM~20622929
> *hopefully someone buys it or offers a trade for it.
> *


OH!!! I GUESS YOUR NOT KEEPIN IT THEN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

IT IS TORTAS TIME AGAIN!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 03:16 PM~20611903
> *I had to do that to Chawps after he stole my rootbeer! ......
> *



 ama use you as a dart board to deflate you :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 24 2011, 11:47 PM~20623946
> *  ama use you as a dart board to deflate you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :rimshot:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 24 2011, 02:30 PM~20619756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Up AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 25 2011, 05:36 AM~20624775
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


Sup


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 24 2011, 11:47 PM~20623946
> *  ama use you as a dart board to deflate you :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 25 2011, 06:36 AM~20624775
> *Whats Up AZ :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 25 2011, 06:13 AM~20624701
> *:wave:
> *


 WA'SUP CURTIS :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 25 2011, 06:39 AM~20624788
> *Sup
> *


:biggrin: QUE PASA MR. bUCK! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Peace!!!!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@May 24 2011, 09:02 PM~20622687
> *MY SON GRADUATES FROM HIGHSCHOOL TOMORROW!!  :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 09:17 PM~20622797
> *:yes: SHIT LOAD OF TORTAS  :biggrin:
> *


and that was just day shift!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85+May 25 2011, 06:13 AM~20624701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 10:22 PM~20623375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


either thats a big monkee or sack,,,,, :dunno: 

to pretty to be a dude! :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 10:24 PM~20623392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pyle drive that trick!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20625351
> *whats up homies?????
> *


whasssssup benito!!!
still no bites yet homie,,,, still fishing!!!!


whats up with the menudo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 24 2011, 01:11 PM~20619189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20625352
> *either thats a big monkee or sack,,,,, :dunno:
> 
> to pretty to be a dude! :wow:
> *


SACK!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 09:53 AM~20625374
> *whasssssup benito!!!
> still no bites yet homie,,,, still fishing!!!!
> whats up with the menudo!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS KU HOMIE.....

NEVER GOT ANY MENUDO!!! :angry:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2011, 10:04 AM~20625450
> *scrotom and a SACK!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20625352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DEFINITELY A CHICK!  :wow: SAW THE NUDE PICS! :fool2: :fool2: SHE GOT A FAT MONKEY!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20625351
> *whats up homies?????
> *


uffin: CHILLIN CHILLIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 11:24 PM~20623392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck ya!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 24 2011, 06:27 PM~20620817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 25 2011, 11:37 AM~20626080
> * DEFINITELY A CHICK!  :wow: SAW THE NUDE PICS! :fool2: :fool2: SHE GOT A FAT MONKEY!!! :boink: :boink:
> *


ya she does and a thick pooter!!!!! damn nice pm pic!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 09:47 AM~20625329
> *and that was just day shift!
> *


 :yes: thats probly the most tortas i've ever posted :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20625351
> *whats up homies?????
> *


chillin homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 25 2011, 01:23 PM~20626706
> *:yes: thats probly the most tortas i've ever posted  :biggrin:
> *


YA IF BEN WUDDA POSTED IT WUDDA BEEN BANGIN!!!



LIKE THIS SHIT... SLAPPED HOMIE RIGHT OUT HIS CHANKLA! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 25 2011, 01:23 PM~20626706
> *:yes: thats probly the most tortas i've ever :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: to!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 FIXED!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 01:33 PM~20626766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :banghead:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 25 2011, 12:15 PM~20626297
> *very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 12:21 PM~20626336
> *ya she does and a thick pooter!!!!! damn nice pm pic!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 01:48 PM~20626842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass cars Art


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 01:33 PM~20626766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 24 2011, 09:32 PM~20622936
> *OH!!! I GUESS YOUR NOT KEEPIN IT THEN
> *


Im hoping someone buys it as is for 5-6 but if not Ill just keep it and finish it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 25 2011, 01:31 PM~20626756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2011, 03:03 PM~20627279
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 03:08 PM~20627304
> *Damn Puerto Ricans!!!:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0  :0  :0  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OYE MANO REACH DEE DOWN IN THERE ON THE BOTTOM THE COLD ONES ARE DOWN THERE
(CARLITOS WAY):cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 03:12 PM~20627326
> *OYE MANO REACH DEE DOWN IN THERE ON THE BOTTOM THE COLD ONES ARE DOWN THERE
> (CARLITOS WAY):cheesy:
> *


what up foo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 03:26 PM~20627400
> *what up foo
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK :angry: , WORKIN ON MY HOMIES :cheesy: LAPTOP, DRINKIN SOME  HORCHATA, BURPIN UP :happysad: LUNCH, BURNIN A :wow: MOVIE, ANSERIN THE







FONE WISHN I HAD A BEER, THINKIN BOUT WHAT TO MAKE FOR DINNER, IF I SHUD BY A 6 PACK







OR 40oz







on my way home, wonderin if my sons are home, thinkin how bz im gonna be tomorrow, hoping that this guy calls back for a sale,,,,,,,,

other than that not much,,, what up wit u playa :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 03:40 PM~20627498
> *JUST HERE AT WORK :angry:  , WORKIN ON MY HOMIES  :cheesy: LAPTOP, DRINKIN SOME   HORCHATA, BURPIN UP  :happysad: LUNCH, BURNIN A  :wow: MOVIE, ANSERIN THE
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> check out these brackets instead of batt cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 03:40 PM~20627498
> *JUST HERE AT WORK :angry:  , WORKIN ON MY HOMIES  :cheesy: LAPTOP, DRINKIN SOME   HORCHATA, BURPIN UP  :happysad: LUNCH, BURNIN A  :wow: MOVIE, ANSERIN THE
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
almost the same shit except the fone,kids, dinner,sale, burning,horchata, ok ok just the working part and maybe the beer part


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> > check out these brackets instead of batt cable
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 03:56 PM~20627612
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> almost the same shit except the fone,kids, dinner,sale, burning,horchata, ok ok just the working part and maybe the beer part
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> > check out these brackets instead of batt cable
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## La Gente Phoenix (May 24, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by La Gente Phoenix_@May 25 2011, 04:21 PM~20627785
> *uffin:
> *


clean cars at the was last sunday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N


May 12 2011, 05:58 AM

| | Post #389 




Newbie

Posts: 0
Joined: Nov 2009
From: AZ*ALL*DAY







I understand my post count will be reset to 0
Oldat Fool Juan
New: GONE TIP'N


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 04:31 PM~20627830
> *GONE TIP'N
> May 12 2011, 05:58 AM
> 
> ...



dats dat fool juan???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 04:35 PM~20627844
> *dats dat fool juan???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

You're Drunk When 
Signs that you are too drunk would be... 

You lose arguments with inanimate objects.
You have to hold onto the lawn to keep from falling off the earth.
Job interfering with your drinking.
Your doctor finds traces of blood in your alcohol stream.
Career won't progress beyond Senator of Massachusetts.
The back of your head keeps getting hit by the toilet seat.
Sincerely believe alcohol to be the elusive 5th food group.
24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case - coincidence?? - I think not!
Two hands and just one mouth... - now THAT'S a drinking problem!
You can focus better with one eye closed.
The parking lot seems to have moved while you were in the bar.
Your twin sons are named Barley and Hops.
Hey, 5 beers has just as many calories as a burger, screw dinner!
Mosquitoes catch a buzz after attacking you
At AA meetings you begin: "Hi, my name is... uh..."
Your idea of cutting back is less salt.
You wake up in the bedroom, your underwear is in the bathroom, you fell asleep clothed. - hmmm.
The whole bar says 'Hi' when you come in


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20627980
> *You're Drunk When
> Signs that you are too drunk would be...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 04:35 PM~20627844
> *dats dat fool juan???
> *


 :wave: What up fellas!?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 05:21 PM~20628138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i actually like the beat on that song :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GONE TIP'N_@May 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20628196
> *:wave:  What up fellas!?
> *


oh chet what up carnalito!!!!!! whats good witcha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 05:31 PM~20628217
> *i actually like the beat on that song :biggrin:
> *


hey did you see that post you did with the lil truck said art loks on it,,, the post i did after???? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GONE TIP'N_@May 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20628196
> *:wave:  What up fellas!?
> *


 :0 :0 He spoke!!!! :wow: :wow: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K :wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 05:32 PM~20628222
> *oh chet what up carnalito!!!!!! whats good witcha!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Nada bro. Just here at work waiting for Friday to get here


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 24 2011, 03:08 PM~20619993
> *-------------------
> 
> 
> ...


this one??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20628235
> *:0  :0  He spoke!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K :wave:  :wave:
> *


dude thats exactly what i said! :0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

-------------------



















ya!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GONE TIP'N_@May 25 2011, 05:35 PM~20628244
> *Nada bro. Just here at work waiting for Friday to get here
> *


why what you got goin on friday?????!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 05:37 PM~20628266
> *dude thats exactly what i said! :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20628235
> *:0  :0  He spoke!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GONE TIP'N_@May 25 2011, 05:40 PM~20628292
> *:wave:
> *


Q-VO!?!?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FLYER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 05:39 PM~20628279
> *why what you got goin on friday?????!?!?!?!?!?!
> *


3 day weekend pimpin!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GONE TIP'N_@May 25 2011, 05:54 PM~20628394
> *3 day weekend pimpin!!
> *


oh snap,,, i forget,,,, i aint get holidays off,,, im strait mecciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiican!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 05:57 PM~20628424
> *oh snap,,, i forget,,,, i aint get holidays off,,, im strait mecciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiican!!!!
> *


ART LOKS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 06:05 PM~20628492
> *ART LOKS
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres his pointy boots though?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 06:05 PM~20628492
> *ART LOKS
> 
> 
> ...


shit,,,, i wish!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2011, 06:06 PM~20628503
> *Wheres his pointy boots though?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: 
THAT IS FUCKEN FUNNY 



HE DOESNT HAVE THEM ON IN THE PICTURE CAUSE ART LOKS IS OLSKOL AND THE MEXICANS WITH THE POINTY BOATS ARE THE NEW SKOL ONES AND ART SAID HE IS OLSKOL ALL THE WAY EVEN THOUGH I KNOW I HAVE A PIC SOMEWHERE OF HIM WITH POINTY BOATS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 06:09 PM~20628528
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> THAT IS FUCKEN FUNNY
> HE DOESNT HAVE THEM ON IN THE PICTURE CAUSE ART LOKS IS OLSKOL AND THE MEXICANS WITH THE POINTY BOATS ARE THE NEW SKOL ONES AND ART SAID HE IS OLSKOL ALL THE WAY EVEN THOUGH I KNOW I HAVE A PIC SOMEWHERE OF HIM WITH POINTY BOATS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


im still hustlin to get some gila-monster skin ones ! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 06:14 PM~20628561
> *im still hustlin to get some gila-monster skin ones ! :biggrin:
> *


MAN YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME WE SAW TWO GILA MONSTERS ON SUNDAY AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 06:20 PM~20628604
> *MAN YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME WE SAW TWO GILA MONSTERS ON SUNDAY AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN :wow:  :wow:
> *


If I see any Ill catch so Art can use them for his pointy boots.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 06:20 PM~20628604
> *MAN YOU SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME WE SAW TWO GILA MONSTERS ON SUNDAY AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN :wow:  :wow:
> *


THOSE MINE,, I GOT EM CLIMBING UP AND DOWN THE MOUNTAIN SO THEY CAN BE TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2011, 06:24 PM~20628642
> *If I see any Ill catch so Art can use them for his pointy boots.
> *


x2


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 06:24 PM~20628644
> *THOSE MINE,, I GOT EM CLIMBING UP AND DOWN THE MOUNTAIN SO THEY CAN BE TIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY IS THAT ONE OF THE ONES WE SAW WAS DOING PUSH UPS OR SOMETHING OR LIKE THEY CALL IT IN SPANISH DOING LAGARTIJAS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 06:31 PM~20628700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY IS THAT ONE OF THE ONES WE SAW WAS DOING PUSH UPS OR SOMETHING OR LIKE THEY CALL IT IN SPANISH DOING LAGARTIJAS
> *


YA I KNOW THE OTHER ONES FOR MY LEFT FOOT! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

How you gonna drive the truck in those boots?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 25 2011, 06:35 PM~20628750
> *How you gonna drive the truck in those boots?
> *


REAAAAAAAAAL CAREFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 06:39 PM~20628792
> *REAAAAAAAAAL CAREFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Ill just stick to my jesus sandals.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.rackrater.com/
http://www.rackrater.com/archive/700/rackr...0523-013111.jpg


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

laterz peeps


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## El Azteca 85 Buick (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 25 2011, 05:38 PM~20628273
> *-------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Orale "viejon" I c u hopping


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 25 2011, 09:50 PM~20630585
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## La Gente Phoenix (May 24, 2011)

TTMFT! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 26 2011, 05:21 AM~20631718
> *GOOD MORNING AZ!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>And this one reminds me why i LOVE 13's and SKINNY'S sooooo much!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Azteca 85 Buick_@May 25 2011, 07:11 PM~20629124
> *Orale "viejon" I c u hopping
> *


:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

When a woman wears a leather dress: 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/4securedownload.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />









Did You Know This About Leather Dresses? 


Do you know that when a woman wears a leather dress, 
a man's heart beats quicker, 
his throat gets dry, 
he gets weak in the knees, 
and he begins to think irrationally!? 


Ever wonder why?


It's because she smells like a new Truck.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOC POSTED THIS EARLIER ......




FLYER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST TRYING TO HELP. :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up my ******???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2011, 10:52 AM~20633268
> *whats up my ******???
> *


dave chapelle aint got shit on these niggggggaaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 11:01 AM~20633325
> *dave chapelle aint got shit on these niggggggaaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

64sub, unity1963 whats up homies?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey phoenix,,,, heres ur salute for the day!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 10:43 AM~20633209
> *what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :wow:
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2011, 10:52 AM~20633268
> *whats up my ******???
> *


:nicoderm: :wave: :ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2011, 11:18 AM~20633415
> *:biggrin: :wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:
============:biggrin: :wave:
:biggrin: :wave:
:biggrin: :wave:
:biggrin: :wave:
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 26 2011, 11:44 AM~20633584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id like to see her thangy thang huh ben!!!!!!!!

:naughty:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## EGUTIERREZ (Nov 15, 2007)

que pasa mi gente?? 
having a carwash sat from 7am till 2 on dobson and broadway to bennift the family of David Quintana..if you can lend some time or funds we would deeply appreciate it...thanks you for your time


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EGUTIERREZ_@May 26 2011, 01:20 PM~20634229
> *que pasa mi gente??
> having a carwash sat from 7am till 2  on dobson and broadway to bennift  the family of David Quintana..if you can lend some time or funds we would deeply appreciate it...thanks you for your time*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE I FINALLY MADE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE .... :cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!




:fuq: :fuq:


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

1995 cadillac deville for sale or trade. 130k actual miles. good AC. nice daily driver. i got it off old man that was the second owner. it just went thru emmisions in feb/11. so its got tags till feb. 2013. i had to put it a new radiator, with hoses, and a new thermostat. its passed the first time so the motor and the tranny are very strong. drives like a caddy. recent tune up and oil change. last week the power steering pump went out so i put in a new one and a driver belt too. i hate to let her go but i have a lil one on the way. wife wont let me keep it says we need something more economical. its a v8 4.9 engine like i said very strong. its got a jvc deck but stock speakers. the rims are 17s i believe there off a 01 cts the two front ties are fairly new the backs ones should be changed some time soon with summer comming. im looking to get *2300 *for it. but money talks as for trades must be atleast a v6 and a daily driver as i need it for work it must have tags and ac. please dont waste my time or yours if you dont have money, i dont care to hear about your problems we all have problems.*this weekend only i will take 1800 no bullshit and no less* local sale only please and thak you
































*i started a topic in the vehicles setcion if anybody is interstedfor sale or trade*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 26 2011, 01:54 PM~20634429
> *TTT!!!
> *


hey how come we dont have thong thursday????

im just sayin!!!! 

and and B.....................

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:
:fuq: :fuq: :fuq:
:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:
:fuq: :fuq: :fuq:
:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634473
> *hey how come we dont have thong thursday????
> 
> im just sayin!!!!
> ...


start it :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634473
> *hey how come we dont have thong thursday????
> 
> im just sayin!!!!
> ...


ASK BIG BEN HE WILL LET YOU KNOW!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 26 2011, 02:23 PM~20634615
> *start it  :biggrin:
> *


id did,,,but it came out an x!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634472
> *1995 cadillac deville for sale or trade. 130k actual miles. good AC. nice daily driver. i got it off  old man that was the second owner. it just went thru emmisions in feb/11. so its got tags till feb. 2013.  i had to put it a new radiator, with hoses, and a new thermostat. its passed the first time so the motor and the tranny are very strong. drives like a caddy. recent tune up and oil change. last week the power steering pump went out so i put in a new one and a driver belt too. i hate to let her go but i have a lil one on the way. wife wont let me keep it says we need something more economical. its a v8 4.9 engine like i said very strong. its got a jvc deck but stock speakers. the rims are 17s i believe there off a 01 cts the two front ties are fairly new the backs ones should be changed some time soon with summer comming. im looking to get 2300 for it. but money talks as for trades must be atleast a v6 and a daily driver as i need it for work it must have tags and ac. please dont waste my time or yours if you dont have money, i dont care to hear about your problems we all have problems.this weekend only  i will take 1800 no bullshit and no less local sale only please and thak you
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a damn good deal!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 26 2011, 02:47 PM~20634778
> *ASK BIG BEN HE WILL LET YOU KNOW!!
> *


i got your big ben right here playa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 03:02 PM~20634473
> *hey how come we dont have thong thursday????
> 
> im just sayin!!!!
> ...



We had THICK ASS THURSDAYS or thick thursdays or some shit... but :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 02:55 PM~20634833
> *We had THICK ASS THURSDAYS or thick thursdays or some shit... but :dunno:
> *


ya but king caberat had to shut it down kinda kuzz mikee was gettin cawt fappin at work!!!!

shit how much work can you get done with one free hand!!!! :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634473
> *hey how come we dont have thong thursday????
> 
> im just sayin!!!!
> ...


justinAZ wanted to start thick ass thurday but ben said :nono: :nono: ask him he said something about only being allowed tuesdays and fridays


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 02:55 PM~20634833
> *We had THICK ASS THURSDAYS or thick thursdays or some shit... but :dunno:
> *







how about THICK TORTA THURSDAY VIDEOS!!!!!!!"

:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 26 2011, 02:57 PM~20634848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 03:57 PM~20634848
> *ya but king caberat had to shut it down kinda kuzz mikee was gettin cawt fappin at work!!!!
> 
> shit how much work can you get done with one free hand!!!! :wow:
> *












:happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 03:01 PM~20634884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA RUB THAT MOFO RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Knightstalker, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, unity_mike, chevycaprice89, The1and0nly, aztecsef1, Angel/Techniques, GONE TIP'N, kraz13, elphoenixquetzal


Mention TORTAS and the maniacos come out of the woodwork :naughty: :boink: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 02:59 PM~20634864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


might work???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 03:07 PM~20634923
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Knightstalker, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, unity_mike, chevycaprice89, The1and0nly, aztecsef1, Angel/Techniques, GONE TIP'N, kraz13, elphoenixquetzal
> Mention TORTAS and the maniacos come out of the woodwork :naughty: :boink: :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 03:07 PM~20634923
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Knightstalker, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, unity_mike, chevycaprice89, The1and0nly, aztecsef1, Angel/Techniques, GONE TIP'N, kraz13, elphoenixquetzal
> Mention TORTAS and the maniacos come out of the woodwork :naughty: :boink: :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 26 2011, 03:09 PM~20634934
> *might work???
> *


YA BUT WELL HAVE TO DO ON TUESDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 03:07 PM~20634923
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Knightstalker, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, unity_mike, chevycaprice89, The1and0nly, aztecsef1, Angel/Techniques, GONE TIP'N, kraz13, elphoenixquetzal
> Mention TORTAS and the maniacos come out of the woodwork :naughty: :boink: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 03:12 PM~20634947
> *YA BUT WELL HAVE TO DO ON TUESDAYS :biggrin:
> *


or fridays


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FOR EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND GOIN ON ANY MEMORIAL DAY TRIPS BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!


FOUND THIS IN OFF TOPIC!!!!!!


> for everybody...she was CHOCOLATE WASTED !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WHO GOING TUBING DOWN THE RIVER THIS THIS WEEKEND????? BEER AND TITS!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

HELP PURCHASE A HEADSTONE FOR THE GRAVE OF GARRETT RIDER (19 YEARS OLD DIE IN HEAD ON CAR CRASH WHILE TRAVELING TO PHX FROM SPRINGVILLE,AZ FOR CANCER TREATMENT. $100.00 SPECIAL AWARD TO THE BEST CAR PICKED THAT NIGHT AND $25 ACE HARDWARE GIFT CERTIFICATE AND $25 BARROS PIZZA GIFT CERTIFICATE , FREE CODE ALARM SYSTEM 
Time: Fri May 27 from 6:00 pm to 11:00 pm 
Location: SOUTHWEST CORNER OF GILBERT RD AND BASELINE RD 

Posting this for my homie..


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 26 2011, 03:30 PM~20635067
> *WHO GOING TUBING DOWN THE RIVER THIS  THIS WEEKEND????? BEER AND TITS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going sunday!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 97TownCar_@May 26 2011, 03:31 PM~20635068
> *HELP PURCHASE A HEADSTONE FOR THE GRAVE OF GARRETT RIDER (19 YEARS OLD DIE IN HEAD ON CAR CRASH WHILE TRAVELING TO PHX FROM SPRINGVILLE,AZ FOR CANCER TREATMENT. $100.00 SPECIAL AWARD TO THE BEST CAR PICKED THAT NIGHT AND $25 ACE HARDWARE GIFT CERTIFICATE AND $25 BARROS PIZZA GIFT CERTIFICATE , FREE CODE ALARM SYSTEM
> Time: Fri May 27 from 6:00 pm to 11:00 pm
> Location: SOUTHWEST CORNER OF GILBERT RD AND BASELINE RD Posting this for my homie..
> *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 26 2011, 03:30 PM~20635067
> *WHO GOING TUBING DOWN THE RIVER THIS  THIS WEEKEND????? BEER AND TITS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











http://cityoftitty.com/images/beer-tits.jpg


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@May 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20634472
> *1995 cadillac deville for sale or trade. 130k actual miles. good AC. nice daily driver. i got it off  old man that was the second owner. it just went thru emmisions in feb/11. so its got tags till feb. 2013.  i had to put it a new radiator, with hoses, and a new thermostat. its passed the first time so the motor and the tranny are very strong. drives like a caddy. recent tune up and oil change. last week the power steering pump went out so i put in a new one and a driver belt too. i hate to let her go but i have a lil one on the way. wife wont let me keep it says we need something more economical. its a v8 4.9 engine like i said very strong. its got a jvc deck but stock speakers. the rims are 17s i believe there off a 01 cts the two front ties are fairly new the backs ones should be changed some time soon with summer comming. im looking to get 2300 for it. but money talks as for trades must be atleast a v6 and a daily driver as i need it for work it must have tags and ac. please dont waste my time or yours if you dont have money, i dont care to hear about your problems we all have problems.this weekend only  i will take 1800 no bullshit and no less local sale only please and thak you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@May 26 2011, 05:00 PM~20635253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PLANJOE_@May 26 2011, 03:30 PM~20635067
> *WHO GOING TUBING DOWN THE RIVER THIS  THIS WEEKEND????? BEER AND TITS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Only place you can tube, drink and piss all in the same place. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 26 2011, 04:21 PM~20635347
> *Only place you can tube, drink and piss all in the same place.  :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 05:55 PM~20635549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fuq:










:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 05:05 PM~20635593
> *:fuq:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NOW THATS GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS+May 26 2011, 04:23 PM~20635359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAMN I GOT TO GET A JOB,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


6900 POSTS WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 06:35 PM~20636146
> *DAMN I GOT TO GET A JOB,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 6900 POSTS WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 06:35 PM~20636146
> *DAMN I GOT TO GET A JOB,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 6900 POSTS WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 26 2011, 01:48 PM~20634380
> *LOOKS LIKE I FINALLY MADE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE .... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




YEA AND UR STILL GAY :biggrin: 
























J/K LOL :inout: 


Good job :thumbsup: x64


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@May 25 2011, 11:46 PM~20631227
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *


whatz up homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 26 2011, 06:24 PM~20636492
> *YEA AND UR STILL GAY  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  LOL    :inout:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:
:wave:
:biggrin:
uffin:
:420:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 26 2011, 07:24 PM~20636492
> *YEA AND UR STILL GAY  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  LOL    :inout:
> ...


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: MANDOS69C/10 , Mr T, EsePuppet 

:biggrin: QUE ROLLO VIEJON!!! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 26 2011, 01:48 PM~20634380
> *LOOKS LIKE I FINALLY MADE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE .... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 26 2011, 02:57 PM~20634848
> *ya but king caberat had to shut it down kinda kuzz mikee was gettin cawt fappin at work!!!!
> 
> shit how much work can you get done with one free hand!!!! :wow:
> *



mike got caught jacking off everyday that week thats why we stopped..... we care about mikey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 26 2011, 03:07 PM~20634923
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Knightstalker, ABUNITEDDREAMSCC, ART LOKS, SPIRITRUNNER74, unity_mike, chevycaprice89, The1and0nly, aztecsef1, Angel/Techniques, GONE TIP'N, kraz13, elphoenixquetzal
> Mention TORTAS and the maniacos come out of the woodwork :naughty: :boink: :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Identity Original_@May 26 2011, 04:21 PM~20635347
> *Only place you can tube, drink and piss all in the same place.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sounds like fun huh!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 26 2011, 07:24 PM~20636492
> *YEA AND UR STILL GAY :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  LOL    :inout:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one Joe


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*LETS START FINE ASS FRIDAY LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ya but king caberat had to shut it down kinda kuzz mikee was gettin cawt fappin at work!!!!

shit how much work can you get done with one free hand!!!! 








TALKING SHIT TO EARLY IN THE MORNING GARGAMEL!

mike got caught jacking off everyday that week thats why we stopped..... we care about mikey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


GO RIDE YOUR BIKE BEN!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2011, 05:54 AM~20639388
> *ya but king caberat had to shut it down kinda kuzz mikee was gettin cawt fappin at work!!!!
> 
> shit how much work can you get done with one free hand!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2011, 01:50 AM~20638968
> *LETS START FINE ASS FRIDAY LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what great way to start off a friday morning :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ay who's that vato in the corner??????_ :wow:

Note: I clean it up alittle so you can see more details. Maybe a friend..a homie,etc.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+May 27 2011, 02:14 AM~20639012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20637835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>NO MORE DELAYS!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 26 2011, 07:24 PM~20636492
> *YEA AND UR STILL GAY  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  LOL    :inout:
> ...



WAT UP HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 26 2011, 10:21 PM~20638211
> *:drama: :drama: :drama:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2011, 01:57 AM~20638989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: NICE PICS BENITO! :thumbsup:  HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO "FINE ASS FRIDAYS"!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2011, 07:12 AM~20639918
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> *


take it easy Mandy...... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2011, 08:05 AM~20639883
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2011, 07:03 AM~20639868
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>NO MORE DELAYS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 27 2011, 08:17 AM~20639937
> *take it easy Mandy...... :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: I WILL TRY!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2011, 08:15 AM~20639930
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: NICE PICS BENITO! :thumbsup:  HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO "FINE ASS FRIDAYS"!!!
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"ASSUME THE POSITION"!!!!</span> :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 27 2011, 08:19 AM~20639943
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2011, 05:54 AM~20639388
> *ya but king caberat had to shut it down kinda kuzz mikee was gettin cawt fappin at work!!!!
> 
> shit how much work can you get done with one free hand!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2011, 01:30 AM~20638943
> *mike got caught jacking off everyday that week thats why we stopped.....  we care about mikey!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: WE DO! WE DONT WANT HIM TO GO BLIND OR RUB THAT MOFO OFF!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 26 2011, 07:24 PM~20636492
> *YEA AND UR STILL GAY  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  LOL    :inout:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 27 2011, 12:42 PM~20641499
> *:biggrin:
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND HERE'S THAT PIC I PROMISED.... :wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 27 2011, 09:48 AM~20640440
> *:yes: WE DO! WE DONT WANT HIM TO GO BLIND OR RUB THAT MOFO OFF!!
> *


MAYBE I NEED TO! SO I WONT HAVE SO MANY KIDS! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST TIME FOR A BEER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2011, 03:26 PM~20642314
> *ALMOST TIME FOR A BEER!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

HELP PURCHASE A HEADSTONE FOR THE GRAVE OF GARRETT RIDER (19 YEARS OLD DIE IN HEAD ON CAR CRASH WHILE TRAVELING TO PHX FROM SPRINGVILLE,AZ FOR CANCER TREATMENT. $100.00 SPECIAL AWARD TO THE BEST CAR PICKED THAT NIGHT AND $25 ACE HARDWARE GIFT CERTIFICATE AND $25 BARROS PIZZA GIFT CERTIFICATE , FREE CODE ALARM SYSTEM 

Time: Fri May 27 from 6:00 pm to 11:00 pm 
Location: SOUTHWEST CORNER OF GILBERT RD AND BASELINE RD 

Posting this for my homie.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2011, 01:50 AM~20638968
> *LETS START FINE ASS FRIDAY LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@May 27 2011, 03:26 PM~20642314
> *ALMOST TIME FOR A BEER!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO G!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2011, 04:29 PM~20642735
> *HERE YOU GO G!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u know mike drinks bud light :biggrin: fined again :biggrin: j/k Hector


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

my fine ass friday contribution :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

quote=regal85,May 27 2011, 04:44 PM~20642856]









my fine ass friday contribution :biggrin:
[/quote]
that ass is fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2011, 08:22 AM~20639960
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"ASSUME THE POSITION"!!!!</span> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 27 2011, 04:44 PM~20642856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this made me love my caprice even more :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 27 2011, 04:42 PM~20642839
> *u know mike drinks bud light  :biggrin: fined again  :biggrin:  j/k Hector
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 27 2011, 05:11 PM~20643006
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ALRIGHT YOU VATOS HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND ......


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the show at wallmart on sat


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

WE are having our selves a little picnic if anyone maybe comming out this way? june 5th 
at
Ink'm Up Tattoo
4305 Stockton Hill Rd. Suite D
Kingman Az 86409

get on i40 heading toward las vegas and when in kingman get off on stockton hill rd.and turn right. it will be on left hand side across from ashleys furn.
Hours
Sunday- 11am-6pm

members of:

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C
will be there.
HELP US ADD TO THE LIST. :biggrin:  

pm me if your down.


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevycaprice89_@May 27 2011, 05:17 PM~20643040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 27 2011, 06:35 PM~20643438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 27 2011, 07:53 AM~20639808
> *Ay who's that vato in the corner?????? :wow:  ITS THE GAY GUY  HECTOR    :biggrin:
> 
> Note: I clean it up alittle so you can see more details. Maybe a friend..a homie,etc.
> ...


 J/K LOL
:roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 27 2011, 12:42 PM~20641499
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 27 2011, 01:34 AM~20638948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  good one Joe
> *



THANKS :biggrin: I WAS THINKING WHAT WOULD JESUS SAY ??? GAY =HAPPY 


THEN I SAID WHAT WOULD BIG BEN SAY UR STILL GAY 



SO I SAID IT LOL










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 27 2011, 09:12 PM~20644392
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...














Teaser pic........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 27 2011, 10:03 PM~20644703
> *THANKS  :biggrin: I WAS THINKING WHAT WOULD JESUS SAY ??? GAY =HAPPY
> THEN I SAID WHAT WOULD BIG BEN SAY    UR STILL GAY
> SO I SAID IT LOL
> ...


where the hell have you been Joe??? you should ask your lady if you can come and kick it at my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2011, 01:44 AM~20645466
> *Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Then big cruise on Central Sunday!!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 27 2011, 09:50 PM~20644604
> *J/K LOL
> :roflmao:
> *


Hey!!!! You starting to learn how to play with this site!!!!
Now if you could get Ben to help you post pic's you'd be a real pro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 03:18 AM~20645542
> *where the hell have you been Joe??? you should ask your lady if you can come and kick it at my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: 

x2....Than you can show him how to post pic's. :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

New media-blasting shop opening up in Gilbert AZ.



















*Boneyard Industries* 
*1440 W. Houston Ave Ste. 12* 
*Gilbert AZ 85233* 

*480-813-1726*


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@May 28 2011, 11:42 AM~20646926
> *New media-blasting shop opening up in Gilbert AZ.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn i wish you guys were around a year ago!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2011, 12:04 PM~20647043
> * :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 28 2011, 12:04 PM~20647043
> * :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: que onda tio


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2011, 01:44 AM~20645466
> *Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...
> 
> 
> ...


TOP CAME OUT NICE GOOD JOB FELLAS JUST GOT THE CAR BACK TO THE SHOP


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@May 28 2011, 11:42 AM~20646926
> *New media-blasting shop opening up in Gilbert AZ.
> 
> 
> ...


damn look at all those lbs!!!!!!!!!!!! j/k


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 03:18 AM~20645542
> *where the hell have you been Joe??? you should ask your lady if you can come and kick it at my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ask ur lady if u can answer ur cell so i will know if ur home :biggrin: 




j/k or not


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 28 2011, 10:22 AM~20646510
> *:wave:
> 
> x2....Than you can show him how to post pic's. :biggrin:
> *




cant wait then its on 



untill then its only :biggrin:  :0  :wow:  :fuq: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 28 2011, 10:16 AM~20646487
> *Hey!!!! You starting to learn how to play with this site!!!!
> Now if you could get Ben to help you post pic's you'd be a real pro!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


shit .... teaching that guy how to post pics is harder than teaching a chimp how to ride a bike!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 28 2011, 07:00 PM~20648728
> *ask ur lady if u came answer ur cell so i will know if ur home  :biggrin:
> j/k or not
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its that i have caller id and i know its you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 28 2011, 10:16 AM~20646487
> *Hey!!!! You starting to learn how to play with this site!!!!
> Now if you could get Ben to help you post pic's you'd be a real pro!!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: x64 thanks that vato in the corner lol j/k 
:biggrin:



whats good hector hows the family


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 07:05 PM~20648754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> its that i have caller id and i know its you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




thats it a house call come soon :0 if u see me run in side :biggrin: 



lol i know ur mad at me u want me to say unity is in da house i said it 



can we be homie :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 07:04 PM~20648744
> *shit ....  teaching that guy how to post pics is harder than teaching a chimp how to ride a bike!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ur right it might but i will 3 wheel on ur azz that not hard :roflmao: :roflmao: lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

anybody make it out to the walmart gig?????



come on hector you lolllygaggin on that first foto chet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well had to come into work ,,, but im headed to buffalo browns wit my son for a pitcher and some wings!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 28 2011, 07:33 PM~20648909
> *well had to come into work ,,, but im headed to buffalo browns wit my son for a pitcher and some wings!!!
> *


i need to go try that place out


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 28 2011, 07:12 PM~20648787
> *thats it a house call come soon  :0 if u see me  run in side  :biggrin:
> lol i know ur mad at me u want me to say unity is in da house i said it
> can we be homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@May 28 2011, 07:17 PM~20648810
> *ur right  it might                  but i will 3 wheel on ur azz that not hard    :roflmao:  :roflmao: lol
> *



***** ive been 3wheelin since you were a lil baby.. respect your elders mothatrucka!!!! you know im 2 days older than you so bring it lil boy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20649066
> ****** ive been 3wheelin since you were a lil baby.. respect your elders mothatrucka!!!!  you know im 2 days older than you so bring it lil boy!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20649066
> ****** ive been 3wheelin since you were a lil baby.. respect your elders mothatrucka!!!!  you know im 2 days older than you so bring it lil boy!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 28 2011, 08:21 PM~20649087
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@May 28 2011, 10:42 AM~20646926
> *New media-blasting shop opening up in Gilbert AZ.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:




































:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 28 2011, 08:32 PM~20649140
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gibby in the house!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Que onda pinche Benito :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Que onda pinche armondo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

wats up az, desert life cc in da house wats going down today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTMFT!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 29 2011, 02:11 AM~20650188
> *uffin: uffin: uffin:
> :420: :420: :420:
> *


you get a new ride ????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_THAN CENTRAL!!!!!!!!_ :wow:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@May 29 2011, 10:10 AM~20651218
> *you get a new ride ????
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 29 2011, 02:35 AM~20650224
> *whats up homie???
> *


:nicoderm: WHAT UP COMPA BEN! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE WASH TONIGHT??? :x: :x:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

DESERT LIFE CC will be there tonight


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 29 2011, 12:32 PM~20651784
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE WASH TONIGHT??? :x: :x:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

No work tomorrow = wash tonight!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Is anyone hitting the south tonight


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Hope everyone has a good memorial day... don't get too fucked up and watch for cops


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

UNITY c.c will b there


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Phoenix majestics will be at the wash tonight


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@May 29 2011, 02:35 AM~20650224
> *whats up homie???
> *


just here at home chillaxin homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 27 2011, 06:55 PM~20643557
> *WE are having our selves a little picnic if anyone maybe comming out this way? june 5th
> at
> Ink'm Up Tattoo
> ...


date has been canceled and reschedualed due to lack of entrys and time. will keep you posted.  also have a flyer in the works


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 29 2011, 12:32 PM~20651784
> *:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE WASH TONIGHT??? :x: :x:
> *


u bringin out the cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Finally got this sh!t back up and running... :biggrin: took them long enough... :uh:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

Orale


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Finally got you to post a word too huh Gordo? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Wow!!!!!*

THIS SHIT IS WIERD AAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

this shit crazy


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Wtf ?!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> Wtf ?!


:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Wtf ?!


x86!!!! :banghead: :burn: :rant:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> this shit crazy


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Finally got this sh!t back up and running... :biggrin: took them long enough... :uh:


:werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I CAN STILL POST TORTAS!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

Car show in tucson az at ct show club 150$ best of show 100$most members with cars 13 categories bikini contest 15 dollars for registration hit me up for more info arizonapridecarclubyahoo.com or 5209070432


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

This new shit sucks


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

regal85 said:


> This new shit sucks


 x2.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> This new shit sucks


:yessad: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Good morning.. Az side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

mandos69c/10 said:


> :yessad: 'sup homie! :wave:


not much homie just here at work chillin :d tryin to figure out all this new shit on the bitch


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Good morning.. Az side


:wave: HOMIE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!_

_Well its almost that time......._










_Here's what happen in 2009......._

_



_
_GOODTIMES!!!!!_


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooooohhh .... fancy......


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

childsplay69 said:


> Ooooohhh .... fancy......


:cheesy: I KNOW HUH!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  IT IS TORTA TUESDAY!!!! :h5: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:finger: :sprint:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin::finger::inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*what up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Knightstalker said:


> :biggrin::finger::inout:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:machinegun::machinegun::machinegun: they shouldve added more smilies!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

What up fellas!! Im looking for a fan shroud for my 63! Hit me up if anyone knows of one for sale!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WTF did I drink to much this weekend?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WTF did I drink to much this weekend?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAYBE!?!?!?!? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:nicoderm: QUE ONDA CHAINSAW! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

childsplay69 said:


> :machinegun::machinegun::machinegun: they shouldve added more smilies!!!!!!!!


:yes: I AGREE DANIELSON :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

damn this new shit kinda wierd,need time to get use too.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:angry::angry::angry:WTF!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

at least now it has spell check lol


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if you like tits and ass come to the car show july ninth and turbulence showclub in tucson 150 dollars to best of show 100 dollars to mouse club members withcars and bikes bikini contest 15 dollar entry fee for bikes and cars


----------



## sixtripin (Aug 12, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*az ttt!!!*


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if you like tits and ass come to the car show july ninth in tucson arizona turbulence show club 13 categories 150 dollars to best of show 100 dollars most members cars or bikes bikini contest 15 dollar entry fee for cars and bikes 4 more info hit me up 5209070432


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

*this site is brokend i olny see 5 tortas*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 30 users browsing this thread. (3 members and *27 guests*):dunno:

elphoenixquetzal 
*64sub*
*JAVIERS CUSTOMS*
:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

How are you doing *64sub*???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

phxmarlo said:


> *this site is brokend i olny see 5 tortas*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:run::run::run::run:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

What da hell is this shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: TIME FOR MORE TORTAS!!! :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

anybody out there parting out any 78 79 80 cutlass . need some parts !!..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

WTF!!! HOW DO YOU UPLOAD IMAGES WITHOUT LINKS????:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

i dont like this site no more what is this 5 tortas limit person lol jk :tears::tears:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

wtf it's this???????????????????????????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up azside! Here is a something for the SPIRIT Family


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> anybody out there parting out any 78 79 80 cutlass . need some parts !!..


ya what u looking for


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

how do i uplead a image without a link????????????????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> how do i uplead a image without a link????????????????


:biggrin: I USE THE LAY IT LOWER PIC UPLOADER THAT I STORED AS A BOOKMARK ON MY PHONE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita said:


> wtf it's this???????????????????????????


:0 :0 CALM DOWN COMPA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up azside! Here is a something for the SPIRIT Family



:thumbsup: NICE PIC!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

cutlass.hopper said:


> ya what u looking for


:wave: QUE ROLLO MI COMPA RAUL! :biggrin: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Picture me Rolling!!! Got me a new Ride!! And it goes good parked next to my 63!!!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

:ninja::ninja:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

What the hell I got off of myspace cuz Tom changed shit


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

compita said:


> wtf it's this???????????????????????????


x2
:angry:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

man...... life as we know it is come to an end!!!!!! layitlow sucks now!!!!!!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

layitlow sucks now


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

The June 2011 of Low Life Magazine is Uploaded and LIVE!
WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM








Printed Copies are also available on the website under "Order Print Copies" Section!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*low life magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



azlow4life said:


> the june 2011 of low life magazine is uploaded and live!
> www.lowlifemagazine.com
> 
> 
> ...


 

the magazine is lookin good ronnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cover shot is dope!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> the magazine is lookin good ronnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cover shot is dope!!!!!!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up azside! Here is a something for the SPIRIT Family


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up azside! Here is a something for the SPIRIT Family


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azlow4life said:


> The June 2011 of Low Life Magazine is Uploaded and LIVE!
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_We got new updates on our website!!!!_
_"OG Felony Photographics" is up and rolling with a new Logo/watermark!!!!_
_Plus "Cut Creator" does it again with the new video of the "Phoenix Riderz Picnic 2011"!!!!!_

Here's your link for the video:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

Here's your link for Felony's pic's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html 


_Here goes a taste of Felony's work....._


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azlow4life said:


> The June 2011 of Low Life Magazine is Uploaded and LIVE!
> WWW.LOWLIFEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> man...... life as we know it is come to an end!!!!!! layitlow sucks now!!!!!!!!!:thumbsdown:



:uh: IT IS NOT THAT BAD BENITO! :happysad: I CAN STILL POST TORTAS!!  AND EVEN FASTER NOW!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> the magazine is lookin good ronnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cover shot is dope!!!!!!


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


>


:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: IT IS NOT THAT BAD BENITO! :happysad: I CAN STILL POST TORTAS!!  AND EVEN FASTER NOW!!! :naughty:



:twak: you only posted a couple... :uh:

I expected more from you mando... :nosad:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

azlow4life said:


> the june 2011 of low life magazine is uploaded and live!
> www.lowlifemagazine.com
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ronnie!:d


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ben'scustomwheels said:


> man...... Life as we know it is come to an end!!!!!! Layitlow sucks now!!!!!!!!!:thumbsdown:


you might have to get a job now!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> anybody out there parting out any 78 79 80 cutlass . need some parts !!..


my homie gots a parts car i have bumpers all moldings already straightened and polished for sale


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*Thread Information*

There are currently 31 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 26 guests)


Knightstalker
azlow4life
ForeverMobinChevys
JAVIERS CUSTOMS
unity_mike

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin:


knightstalker said:


> *thread information*
> 
> there are currently 31 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 26 guests)
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> at least now it has spell check lol


Good maybe we won't see " this was TOOKEN" statement now...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Good maybe we won't see " this was TOOKEN" statement now...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

identity original said:


> good maybe we won't see " this was tooken" statement now...


adobe mountain spelling bee champ dont need that shit! Huh, mando?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:bowrofl:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>




[video]http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.worldstarhiphop.com%2Fvid eos%2Fvideo.php%3Fv%3Dwshhsx3QbDPKUIMh499I&h=d4b25[/video]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

heres my late memorial day tribute,,, 

better late than never!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:wow: :wow: :wow: THOSE ARE SOME NICE "PELOTAS"!!! :fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :twak: you only posted a couple... :uh:
> 
> I expected more from you mando... :nosad:


 I DIDN'T GET TO COLLECT THAT MANY THIS WEEK! :banghead:  BUT NEXT WEEK IT WILL BE MUCH MUCH BETTER TORTA TUESDAY!!! :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry party people,,, just checkin out how to do this................:twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


MMMMMMMMMMMM............TORTA DE JAMON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Good maybe we won't see " this was TOOKEN" statement now...


:rimshot::rimshot: WHAT UP ! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Az ttt!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

hola Torta Slayer. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ay Curtis! Remember this!!!!










ANOTHER BACK IN THE DAY PHOTO!!!!
TOOKEN BACK IN 2002!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up Art Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> hola Torta Slayer. :biggrin:


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah you spoken too soon sis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up Art Loks


what up playa ,,, just here at work!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah you spoken too soon sis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


looks that way


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

here you go took me a min but for all da goats i out this mofo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




maddogg20/20 said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

man still trying to figure out how to post images when i click on the little image thing it ask for a URL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> hola Torta Slayer. :biggrin:


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH  JUS CHILLIN! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> man still trying to figure out how to post images when i click on the little image thing it ask for a URL


:biggrin: ASK ART :loco:  I AM USING THE UPLOADER THAT I SAVED TO MY BOOKMARKS!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> man still trying to figure out how to post images when i click on the little image thing it ask for a URL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

this is how you upload images
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

you think this guy was on his way to mikeys house!!!!!!!!!!!!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: ASK ART :loco:  I AM USING THE UPLOADER THAT I SAVED TO MY BOOKMARKS!


yea I found the link in the support section thanks


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH  JUS CHILLIN! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU?


Same here and working my butt off.. I think I'm going to hire Big Ben to work with me he has lost of free time


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

art loks said:


> you think this guy was on his way to mikeys house!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]

*that was mikey when he was getting the stuff for his display!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup OG AZ..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> I DIDN'T GET TO COLLECT THAT MANY THIS WEEK! :banghead:  BUT NEXT WEEK IT WILL BE MUCH MUCH BETTER TORTA TUESDAY!!! :h5:


:thumbsup:



ART LOKS said:


>


Goddamn homie... :wow:

:nosad: I think you finally went blind from the tortas and :fool2:


WITH THAT 
HUGE
ASS
SIGNATURE!! :loco::buttkick:


:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> sup OG AZ..


was waitin to see how long it wud take before somebody said something!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Art, What did you do to the site? Went to california and when I returned youd done changed the whole site.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

EsePuppet said:


> x2
> :angry:


n e body know wut time this event starts on friday?:dunno:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


n e body know wut time this event starts sorry posted 2x


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> was waitin to see how long it wud take before somebody said something!!!!!!!!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:twak: it was getting in the way of the pictures :naughty:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone have some extended g body a arms i got some extended 63 a arms


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> you think this guy was on his way to mikeys house!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/QUOTE]



*that was mikey when he was getting the stuff for his display!!!*[/QUOTE]

DAMN!!!! BUSTED


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up azside! Here is a something for the SPIRIT Family


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ArtofLowriding (Jul 28, 2009)

*Galaxy Wire Wheels Presents: "The Art of Lowriding" A Cultural Exhibition*: 1301 Grand Ave. Phx AZ 85007 June 3rd. & 4th. 6pm to 11pm. FREE 2 THE PUBLIC! Inviting All Clubs & Families.

_Made Possible by Antar's Sports Bistro, AZ Differential Specialist, Bragg's Pie Factory, DJ Joey T., El Break, Frank's Hydraulics, Grand Prix Auto Body, Impala Pros, Intruders C.C., JGC, JoJo's Detail, La Tolteca, Motorsports Showcase, Oaxaca's Reataurante y Cantina, Studio 8,Tino's Customs, TNT Metal Workz, TSS._


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSide, Members from New Image and Identity are organizing a Quince Caravan on Saturday June 11th 2011. The young lady had a club ready to escort her but they backed out. "I dont know what club it was!" So the familia asked if some lowriders can come on out and escort them on this special day. We want to Show this familia how AZSide lowrider community does it! We need about 6 cars to escort the party but we are inviting everyone to take a cruise with us. The route we are taking is a long route so it would be badass to get as many lows out there as possible. If you want to take a cruise with us, pm me and Ill get you all the details. 

Thanks,

BigMando


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Im looking for some Bucket seats for a 65 impala SS please pm


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side and the New LAYITLOW!!:wave:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

mandos69c/10 said:


> :wave: Que rollo mi compa raul! :biggrin: Que hay de nuevo?


 shit just working u taking the cut dog out to the show this weekend:d:d


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

What up jay


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZSide, Members from New Image and Identity are organizing a Quince Caravan on Saturday June 11th 2011. The young lady had a club ready to escort her but they backed out. "I dont know what club it was!" So the familia asked if some lowriders can come on out and escort them on this special day. We want to Show this familia how AZSide lowrider community does it! We need about 6 cars to escort the party but we are inviting everyone to take a cruise with us. The route we are taking is a long route so it would be badass to get as many lows out there as possible. If you want to take a cruise with us, pm me and Ill get you all the details.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BigMando








I will be there where do we me et


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

For Sale or Trade: 1966 Pontiac Ventura. Car has fresh body work and body modifications (shaved doors, shaved bodylines, shaved wipers, shaved antenna), Custom Paint, Custom Interior, Door poppers with remotes, Pinstriping and Leafing by Alex at Modern Arte, Supremes on 520 tires ( 5 wheels and 6 520 tires), new aluminum, new thermostat, new edelbrock endurashine intake, edelbrock 750 carb, chrome alternator, new belts and hoses. Has flowmaster exhaust currently on car but also includes a new exhaust system (smittys glasspacks and bellflower tips), rabbit ear antenna, organ pipe 6x9 covers and random other parts not installed on the car. Bad is car needs around 800-1200 worth of trim to be complete but price is adjusted to that so please pm all cash and trade offers.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Az Side and the New LAYITLOW!!:wave:


:biggrin: WHAT UP TATA LUNA! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

cutlass.hopper said:


> shit just working u taking the cut dog out to the show this weekend:d:d


  IS THERE A SHOW THIS WEEKEND??? :dunno: MIGHT TAKE OUT THE CUTTY! :x:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CHUCKS66 said:


> :wave:


:biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TNT Metal Works is a sponsor!!!:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

childsplay69 said:


> TNT Metal Works is a sponsor!!!:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

*AZ SIDE ... anyone got a line up of the next few shows flyers.. *
*gots to write it down on my calender* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_It's gonna be a hot one this weekend!!!!!! _






































　
　










_And this is for you Art Buck and all the homie's in the Phoenix Riderz!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

are you still looking for some bucket seats?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_PLUS WE GOT A LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW FOR THE KIDS ON JUNE 26 AT DENNYS. FLYER COMING SOON......_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I HAVE A SET OF G-BODY A-ARMS FOR $ 100.00 ... AND THERE EXTENDED..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

*aztecsef1*
*unity_mike*
:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _
> 
> _It's gonna be a hot one this weekend!!!!!! _
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:



regal85 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP Homies Change is good but its taking a lil bit to get used to the new layout:banghead:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

*







*

UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......​


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

105 on Sun??? Fuck!!!! Imma :burn:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _
> 
> _It's gonna be a hot one this weekend!!!!!! _
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE WEATHER REPORT "HECTOR McCLOSKEY"! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


>


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (5 members and *28 guests*)*I wonder if its people that forgot thier password???*

elphoenixquetzal 
Knightstalker 
MANDOS69C/10 
no games 62 63


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: :biggrin:



Sup post whore? :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (5 members and *28 guests*)*I wonder if its people that forgot thier password???*
> 
> 
> elphoenixquetzal
> ...



That's alot of pendejos :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (5 members and *28 guests*)*I wonder if its people that forgot thier password???*
> 
> elphoenixquetzal
> Knightstalker
> ...


duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (5 members and *28 guests*)*I wonder if its people that forgot thier password???*
> 
> elphoenixquetzal
> Knightstalker
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


>




:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> That's alot of pendejos :wow:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 




ART LOKS said:


> duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (5 members and *28 guests*)*I wonder if its people that forgot thier password???*
> 
> elphoenixquetzal
> Knightstalker
> ...


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Sup post whore? :wave:


 SOMEBODY GOTS TO TAKE OVER AS "POST WHORE" SINCE BEN ISN'T HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> SOMEBODY GOTS TO TAKE OVER AS "POST WHORE" SINCE BEN ISN'T HERE!!! :biggrin:


not me :nono:

im just a whore that posts :yes:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


eddies fuckin bad ass,, i always wanted to draw him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> That's alot of pendejos :wow:


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> im just a whore!!!  :yes:


 FIXED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE WEATHER REPORT "HECTOR McCLOSKEY"! :biggrin:


YOU GOT IT HOMIE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin az side?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> SOMEBODY GOTS TO TAKE OVER AS "POST WHORE" SINCE BEN ISN'T HERE!!! :biggrin:



Do your job and post some whores then :naughty: 

jk... :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

look what i found!!!!!!!!!!!
ok they were sent to me,, so where da party people at!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> look what i found!!!!!!!!!!!
> ok they were sent to me,, so where da party people at!!!!!!!!!


 nice PIC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> look what i found!!!!!!!!!!!
> ok they were sent to me,, so where da party people at!!!!!!!!!


Great picture brotha


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

If you haven't seen the June 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine yet go to www.lowlifemagazine.com








All issues are FREE online and PRINT issues can be ordered on our website under "Order Print Copies" section.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

azlow4life said:


> If you haven't seen the June 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine yet go to www.lowlifemagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

*NICEPICS*


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh::scrutinize::squint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please come out and support your Lowrider Brother at the Arizona Cruisers Association._
_Finally a Lowrider Bike Show just for the Kids!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

This shit sucks on my phone


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

OK !! MAYBE NOT .............


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I HAVE A SET OF G-BODY A-ARMS FOR $ 100.00 ... AND THERE EXTENDED..


give them away for free . and see how many people answer you ..lol !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: WHERE EVERYBODY AT??????


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

azlow4life said:


> If you haven't seen the June 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine yet go to www.lowlifemagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER GREAT ISSUE!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lol i just seen an episode of Operation Repo and there were repoing a clean ass fleetwood from Rollerz Only!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

well this shit looks retarded now... dont even wanna post shit anymore!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> SOMEBODY GOTS TO TAKE OVER AS "POST WHORE" SINCE BEN ISN'T HERE!!! :biggrin:


well this shit looks retarded now... dont even wanna post shit anymore!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> well this shit looks retarded now... dont even wanna post shit anymore!!!!!


No llores compa :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> well this shit looks retarded now... dont even wanna post shit anymore!!!!!


:happysad: IT IS ALL GOOD HOMIE!  I HAVE ALREADY GOT THE HANG OF THE NEW FORMAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> No llores compa :biggrin:


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!


:wave: GOOD MORNING MANDITO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> well this shit looks retarded now... dont even wanna post shit anymore!!!!!


IS THE KING OF POST WHORES ADMITTING DEFEAT? LOL J/K BEN


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_It's the weekend Homie's!!!!!_
_Please be safe out there........_

_Here's what next!!!!!!_

_"If i forgot anyone please post it and i'll grab it"_


　



































UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz 4th of July picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-4-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _
> 
> _It's gonna be a hot one this weekend!!!!!! _
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Video! I like it, and appreciate the time and effort that you put into it Hector!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol i just seen an episode of Operation Repo and there were repoing a clean ass fleetwood from Rollerz Only!!!!


WOWZERS !! R U FO REAL !!! DON'T THEY HAVE ALOT OF MONEY ???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Thanks for the Video! I like it, and appreciate the time and effort that you put into it Hector!


YOU GOT IT HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> well this shit looks retarded now... dont even wanna post shit anymore!!!!!


NO BEN !!!! DON'T GIVE IN TO THE DARKSIDE !!!!! AND YOUR 100 % RITE , IT LOOKS RETARDED .....OH WELL , FUCK IT .
HHAAAAAAAA! !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker said:


> No llores compa :biggrin:


me vala verga la vida!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :happysad: IT IS ALL GOOD HOMIE!  I HAVE ALREADY GOT THE HANG OF THE NEW FORMAT!! :biggrin:


thats good bro.. maybe i just might get the hang of it too and keep this shit up...... how do i edit my profile so i can put my car club on it???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

regal85 said:


> IS THE KING OF POST WHORES ADMITTING DEFEAT? LOL J/K BEN


fuck that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> WOWZERS !! R U FO REAL !!! DON'T THEY HAVE ALOT OF MONEY ???


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THOUGHT I'D SHARE.......


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol i just seen an episode of Operation Repo and there were repoing a clean ass fleetwood from Rollerz Only!!!!


From what i heard it was all staged. As u can see the Founder Troy with the van in the back round.



KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> WOWZERS !! R U FO REAL !!! DON'T THEY HAVE ALOT OF MONEY ???


 Not me im a broke ass . Only got beer money!


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :yes:


:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know of a good chrome plating spot.. For a good price. Hit me up if you got the connect!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*this is from og players daughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Attention Car Clubs ♥ I need a 61' 62' or 63' Impala For My Shoot Tomoro  If Interested Message Me For More Details!!


so if anybody interested hit up og player,, if not hit me up !!!!!!!!!!!

thank you for your support!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING MANDITO


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 'SUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  MY CONTRIBUTION FOR FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! :naughty:










:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:wave: Q-VO ART :loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: Q-VO ART :loco:


what up carnal,, just here at work doin the damn thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


ok heres my contribution!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


 What up bro!?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TONIGHT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> What up bro!?


:0:0:0:0 THATS TWICE NOW THAT HE SPOKE!!!! LOL J/K HOMIE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> What up bro!?


here at work tryin to finish up ,, and go home and have a cold one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


let me know when you can come around playa,, i got some more music for you!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :0:0:0:0 THATS TWICE NOW THAT HE SPOKE!!!! LOL J/K HOMIE!!!!


no chit!!! wat up hoie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :0:0:0:0 THATS TWICE NOW THAT HE SPOKE!!!! LOL J/K HOMIE!!!!


Que onda homes?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> here at work tryin to finish up ,, and go home and have a cold one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> let me know when you can come around playa,, i got some more music for you!!!


Orale.you going to Guadalupe Sunday?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Orale.you going to Guadalupe Sunday?


i have to check my shedule,,,,, cause i am workin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Que onda homes?


JUST HERE AT WORK


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i have to check my shedule,,,,, cause i am workin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


:uh::uh::uh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> TONIGHT!


POST PICS UP PLEASE I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


damn thats the chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello !!!:h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> From what i heard it was all staged. As u can see the Founder Troy with the van in the back round.
> 
> 
> Not me im a broke ass . Only got beer money!
> ...





:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Lets see ? a new paintjob ?? a 30 pack bidlite ?? paint ?/budlite? .......Shit I need a beer !!! :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:




:thumbsup::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


Nice picture  If anyone wants this car I have it for sale at 5,000 firm.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!!  :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 18 guests) MANDOS69C/10, :wave: Art Buck


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

what up az side 2 members18guests


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

good morning gente is gonna be a hot [email protected]!! [email protected]@! to day :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

armando martinez said:


> good morning gente is gonna be a hot [email protected]!! [email protected]@! to day :wave:


Sup Mando, stay kool!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Mando, stay kool!!


:biggrin: WHAT UP MR. MOON! :wave:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

armando martinez said:


> good morning gente is gonna be a hot [email protected]!! [email protected]@! to day :wave:


all the time luna:biggrin:see u batos at the guadalupe show:wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Good mornin az here in California. Enjoying some good weather and getting ready to enjoy the night life car show. Will post some pics later when I get them. Have fun out there az .


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wtf


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Good morning Az side.. Had a good time at Lowrider ART exhibit last night .. good to see all the clubs come out..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_It's the weekend Homie's!!!!!_
_Please be safe out there........_

_Here's what next!!!!!!_

_"If i forgot anyone please post it and i'll grab it"_


　



































UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz 4th of July picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-4-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. MOON! :wave:


Sup Bro? Im jus relaxing. The Blood Pressure hit me again. Had to go get checked. Not good. But taking it easy. On More meds. Shit sux!! 
Gonna lay low for a while.


----------



## ArtofLowriding (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks to all the clubs and riders that came to the art exhibit last night. It was a huge success and it would have not been possible without the support of everyone that made it out. 

Don't forget to come out for day two of the Art of Lowriding. Tonight we'll be screening Boulevard Nights with Richard "Raymond Avila" Yniguez in attendance. 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> From what i heard it was all staged. As u can see the Founder Troy with the van in the back round.
> 
> 
> Not me im a broke ass . Only got beer money!
> ...


lol yeah that is fake but funny!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

locdownmexikan said:


> Wtf


que onda gatito??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

armando martinez said:


> good morning gente is gonna be a hot [email protected]!! [email protected]@! to day :wave:


what up mando!!!!!! maybe well have a beer at the guad show if i can make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fuck az side here at work,,,,,save me some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Bro? Im jus relaxing. The Blood Pressure hit me again. Had to go get checked. Not good. But taking it easy. On More meds. Shit sux!!
> Gonna lay low for a while.


:happysad: THAT SUCKS TO HEAR THAT LUNA. WELL JUS CONTINUE RELAXIN AND GET BETTER! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

locdownmexikan said:


> Wtf


:wave: QUE ROLLO MI GATITO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> que onda gatito??


:biggrin: WHAT UP BENITO! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GOT THIS TEXT FROM ALEX.......

All LOWRIDERS! Boulevard Nights viewing & cruise 2nite: Braggs pie factory, Grand av & 13th av. Join the Aftercruise after movie!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::r ofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

*My lil Primo's Football team is doing another Car Wash before they roll out to San Diego. Appreciate the Support!
*



*MAD DOGS CAR WASH FUND RAISER
Come support the Mad Dogs! Raising money to go to the June 2011 NYS San Diego Football Tournament! Date: Sunday, June 5th Time: 10 AM – 3 PM
This is a DONATION Fund Raiser! Place: CiCi’s Pizza 2270 N. 75th Ave Phoenix 
( 75th Ave and Encanto) THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave::wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::r ofl:




:thumbsup::rofl::thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_Just got back from Guad Show move-in!!!!! :thumbsup:_

We're showing 14 cars and 3 Lowrider Bikes.........























































Got up at 2:30 for this!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And this is for the Homie Ricky!!!!!
President of the Tolleson Az Chapter!!!
Looking good Ricky!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y !!! MY BABYGIRL ... ADRIANA . :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: KNIGHTS IMAGE KICKBACK !! :thumbsup:
























307/TEAMSKOOOP/SD538660.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

1mexikan said:


> New media-blasting shop opening up in Gilbert AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bump


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> que onda gatito??


Qvo Ben aki nomas foolio wtf happen to Layitlow


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE ROLLO MI GATITO!!! :biggrin:


Qvo mando como andas dawg


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

this place isnt like it used to be


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_It was a HOT a one at the Guadalupe Show!!!!!_
_Everybody SHINED!!!!!_
_It was good to see everyone showing each other SO much love!!!!!_ 



_CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!! :thumbsup:_










The hop pit.




























The Award Ceremony....










More pic's coming later.....
Video coming soon......

_GREAT TIME!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> this place isnt like it used to be


 

:banghead: X 73 !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd: Lets Protest !!! " WE WANT OUR OLD LAYITLOW BACK !! " :loco: LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

locdownmexikan said:


> Qvo mando como andas dawg


:cheesy: PUES YA SABES LO MISMO DE SIEMPRE!  CHILLIN CHILLIN!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> this place isnt like it used to be





Knightstalker said:


>


:biggrin: 'SUP!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A Couple Pics From Sunday!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Redbull Anyone?:naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


GREAT PICS HOMIE!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: 'SUP!!!


WASSSSAPPINGGGGGGGG


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


THUMBSUP!!!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im selling my 1981 cutlass with euro clip $2400 or trade for regal 84-86 any qustions pm me thanks. uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>




firme pics,,, like i was there..
thanx errbody that posted pics!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ugh::ugh:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wad up mr locs!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup AZ... Hot as fuck yesterday but atleast it gave the girls excuses to dress less :boink::boink::boink:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup AZ... Hot as fuck yesterday but atleast it gave the girls excuses to dress less :boink::boink::boink:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone got or know where to get a axle shaft rear passenger side for a 93 fleetwood brogham..its the 8 1/2 one.
pm me please cuz i dont check this thread out too often.. gracias homies.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wad up mr locs!:wave::wave::wave:


JUST HERE AT WORK LIL BRUDDA, BEAT LIKE A OLD ASS DIRTY RUG,, TIRED THAN A MOFO!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT UP *"GONE COW TIP'N"*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

Jest moved out here from nuevo mex


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> WASSSSAPPINGGGGGGGG


:cheesy: JUS CHILLAXIN HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr T said:


> Jest moved out here from nuevo mex


:wave: WELCOME TO AZ HOMIE! :happysad: YOU ARE HERE JUS IN TIME FOR OUR 110-120 DEGREE WEATHER!!! :burn:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

Trying to get my flyer up anyone know how for my show in tucson hit me up for more info 5209070432


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Mando, stay kool!!


WAZZUP LUNA


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

My baby cousin helpin me clean the monte


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

*:thumbsup::thumbsup:OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011*
*20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

RAWLO62 said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011*
> *20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Anyone need a vacuum trunk opener?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WHAT UP *"GONE COW TIP'N"*


 :uh::roflmao::wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Footage of the 2011 Guadalupe Car Show with IMPALA PRO / HEAVY IN THE STREETS TV
Check it out!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ


x86!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :inout:


:0 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :0 :wave: :biggrin:


Morning Mando


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Morning mando


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :0 :wave: :biggrin:


ain't it tuesday? :naughty::fool2::finger::inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RAWLO62 said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011*
> *20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

wfclassics said:


> Footage of the 2011 Guadalupe Car Show with IMPALA PRO / HEAVY IN THE STREETS TV
> Check it out!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! _

_We got a Lowrider Bike Show just for the kids!!!!!!_

_We invite all car clubs to bring your kids bikes and pedal cars out for a fun time! On top of that its a Show & Shine too for all the Lowrider cars! Afternoon show so its not so HOT! _










_Procedes go to the kids football teams so they play football.....:thumbsup:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ!


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

RAWLO62 said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011*
> *20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr T said:


> Jest moved out here from nuevo mex


what up homie!!! welcome to trankkkilandia!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey anybody know where i can get some polyurethane bushings for my front end on my nissan??


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

my sons lowrider bike


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> hey anybody know where i can get some polyurethane bushings for my front end on my nissan??


gargbage can.. i mean junk yard...i mean salvage yard.. I mean maybe autozone or napa:dunno::dunno:






J/K:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:but yea try autozone or napa or orielys


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

man i wish i had your truck,,, TRADE?????? nah just messin, but I do want your truck foo


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*GET READY TO CHECK OUT SOME OF THE HOTTEST RIDES FROM THE VALLEY OF THE SUN!!! ALSO READ THE INTERVIEWS ON KEY FIGURES IN LOWRIDING TODAY! IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE COMING THIS FALL! LOOK FOR US ON FACEBOOK AND STOP BY OUR WEBSITE INTHESTREETSMAG.COM* 
-EL RUDY


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*"THE '59", THE 1ST INSTALLMENT OF A 5 PART SERIES THAT IS AVAILABLE NOW. MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00. SHIRTS ALSO AVAILABLE IN NAVY BLUE IN MENS SIZES L-2X & 4X... -EL RUDY*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> gargbage can.. i mean junk yard...i mean salvage yard.. I mean maybe autozone or napa:dunno::dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


duh,,, man they will just bullshit me there..... i know somebody got to know!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> hey anybody know where i can get some polyurethane bushings for my front end on my nissan??


PERFORMANCE SUSPENSION
3001 North 35th Avenue
Just North of Thomas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> man i wish i had your truck,,, TRADE?????? nah just messin, but I do want your truck foo


:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

gonna stop by there manan,,,, thanks bro!!!!


i told you quetzal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *"THE '59", THE 1ST INSTALLMENT OF A 5 PART SERIES THAT IS AVAILABLE NOW. MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00. SHIRTS ALSO AVAILABLE IN NAVY BLUE IN MENS SIZES L-2X & 4X... -EL RUDY*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE CARAVAN!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *GET READY TO CHECK OUT SOME OF THE HOTTEST RIDES FROM THE VALLEY OF THE SUN!!! ALSO READ THE INTERVIEWS ON KEY FIGURES IN LOWRIDING TODAY! IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE COMING THIS FALL! LOOK FOR US ON FACEBOOK AND STOP BY OUR WEBSITE INTHESTREETSMAG.COM*
> -EL RUDY


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

lookin good lowriderstyle!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

armando martinez said:


> my sons lowrider bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> lookin good lowriderstyle!!!!!


:thumbsup:

TTT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

wtf happened to the tortas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fucked dat ninja up with 2 right crosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> gonna stop by there manan,,,, thanks bro!!!!
> 
> 
> i told you quetzal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
"i told you quetzal!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL you know I was just messing dang wey you need a vacation foo ha ha ha ha
but thanks *forevermobinchevys* for the info


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears: the sades torta tesday ever


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> fucked dat ninja up with 2 right crosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Shit I would done the same if that mofo was in my face like that, that teacher was ready to through some blow she has boxed before did you see how she squared up all quick after the two three punches thinking the kid was going to start fighting back!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: shit i would have punched him just for the way he looks!!!


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

phxmarlo said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears: the sades torta tesday ever


 gordo selln monte


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

phxmarlo said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears: the sades torta tesday ever


well nobody is contributing they all just want to get a piece of the pie without working a sweat


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HERE YOU GO LLORONES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Drive*

Junior had just received his brand new drivers license. 
To celebrate, the whole family trooped out to the driveway and climbed into the car for his inaugural drive. 
Dad immediately headed to the back seat, directly behind the newly minted driver. 
"I'll bet you're back there to get a change of scenery after all those months of sitting in the front passenger seat teaching me how to drive," said the beaming boy to his old man. 
"Nope," came dad's reply, "I'm gonna sit back here and kick the back of your seat while you drive, just like you have been doing to me for sixteen years."


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *Drive*
> 
> Junior had just received his brand new drivers license.
> To celebrate, the whole family trooped out to the driveway and climbed into the car for his inaugural drive.
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

there is my two centavos laterz


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

art loks el phx save torta tues how do u post pics now


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

mleyva215 said:


> gordo selln monte


 how much what is he geting


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

TORTA TUESDAY VIDEO OF THE DAY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:finger: :finger: :finger:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

*OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011 20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM CAR ENTRY IS $10.00 & FREE TO THE PUBLIC ,THERE WILL BE THROPHYS GIVEN OUT AND WILL BE ON THE RADIO *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> fucked dat ninja up with 2 right crosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats what all these bad ass kids need... more ass whoopings.. fucking punk trying to square off to a woman, got his ass handed to him... now his life will be shit because he will forever be known as the kid who got served....


----------



## Budweiser Bike (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Old school always gets their shows poppin! Cant wait.. Good area to, to have a show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT PLEASE POST IT........_

*:thumbsup::thumbsup:OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011*
*20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM:thumbsup::thumbsup:*




　


























UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz 4th of July picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-4-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​[/QUOTE]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phxmarlo said:


> art loks el phx save torta tues how do u post pics now


man alot of pics now you can just copy and paste homie.... that easy!!!! so i think now maybe we see more tortas as soon as everybody get over this bs ne format!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Old school always gets their shows poppin! Cant wait.. Good area to, to have a show


i live 20 st and mcdowell and just might ride by,, have alot of shit goin on,, damn!!!!!


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

RAWLO62 said:


> *OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011 20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM CAR ENTRY IS $10.00 & FREE TO THE PUBLIC ,THERE WILL BE THROPHYS GIVEN OUT AND WILL BE ON THE RADIO *


HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE.!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well nobody is contributing they all just want to get a piece of the pie without working a sweat


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HIS ONES FOR ,MIKEEE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> TORTA TUESDAY VIDEO OF THE DAY!!!


I didnt even hear any lyrics :dunno:the song kept getting stuck on " wally wally wally wally wally wally" WTF





























:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Man some funn as shit ART LOKS!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and for my 7000 post,,,,,, id like to keep it simple.............











http://hugeup.com/v/7c75307


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


>


:uh::scrutinize:



Crazy...my phone does more shit than that... :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Man some funn as shit ART LOKS!!!


you goin to the old school gig saturday


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY
WALLY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you goin to the old school gig saturday


Maybe not sure yet but I dont think i have much planned


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


I am definately trying this!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I am definately trying this!!!!!!!!


why you think i posted it!! i knew you wud!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

/\been watching that gif for a few minutes now not sure why :beye:











































[/QUOTE]


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco::loco::loco::loco::wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::werd:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :loco::loco::loco::loco::wave:


what up brudda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=Fluffy09;2941457]

























































































Swine Flu.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE, We are still looking for some lows for a Quince Escort this Saturday morning. If your down to roll, pm me and I'll hook you up with all the details.Thx


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dq7evenD said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

lordpso said:


> Chuck Norris's toilet paper


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=Fluffy09;2958507]





















































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

H34DhUnT3r said:


> Pfff.. it's about time I posted some more..
> Have fun:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


> [/CENTER​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

cactus jones said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


> ​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=BigMandoAZ;14146861]Whats up AZSIDE, We are still looking for some lows for a Quince Escort this Saturday morning. If your down to roll, pm me and I'll hook you up with all the details.Thx[/QUOTE]


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALLY WALLY WALLY
WALMART


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*







*

QUOTE=BigMandoAZ;14146861]Whats up AZSIDE, We are still looking for some lows for a Quince Escort this Saturday morning. If your down to roll, pm me and I'll hook you up with all the details.Thx[/QUOTE]​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LADY C said:


> :wave:


hey sis hows da weather in the kurkee!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=Fluffy09;2915381]NOTE: This post is NOT intended to poop on anyone's beliefs , just humorous responses to the Rapture not happening. O.K.? Thnx, luv u, bye! :respect:
































































































































































[/QUOTE]








[/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Windy Miller said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Crash Override said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


> *Just in case you're remodeling your bathroom; a suggestion.*​ :biggrinjester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluffy09 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:around:  :run: :sprint:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> hey sis hows da weather in the kurkee!



It's windy and Smokey from the Az mountain fire... How is it in the bird flu city? lol jkjk :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn art is this off topic now or what???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Crash Override said:


> Some pre-Easter pics to get you all in the mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

fuck man, now that they changed this shit i really dont have shit to do!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> damn art is this off topic now or what???


no its bs topic cause aint nobody come in here!!!!!!!!wth you doin in here?? you a day late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LADY C said:


> It's windy and Smokey from the Az mountain fire... How is it in the bird flu city? lol jkjk :roflmao:


dont know dont get out much,, i work like to much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok az side i think i got bens attention maybe back to caberate king status again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> no its bs topic cause aint nobody come in here!!!!!!!!wth you doin in here?? you a day late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


man i dont even like to get on layitlow anymore... i know change is good but not this one.... well to me anyways!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> ok az side i think i got bens attention maybe back to caberate king status again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

one last one for mikee


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ya why you think i posted so much bs!!! in hopes someone wud start bitchin and then start bitchin and then some action to get some gente in here!!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny chit posted up today Art!:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


HEEEEEEE'S BAAAAAAAACKKKK!

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> man i dont even like to get on layitlow anymore... i know change is good but not this one.... well to me anyways!!!


Shit ain't the same bruh


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go Arizona.. putting it down for our town WORLDWIDE!!


Guadalupe Car Show Footage with IMPALA PRO / HEAVY IN THE STREETS TV" June 5th 2011





"The Art of Lowriding- A Cultural Event" Art and Car Show Footage with IMPALA PRO / HEAVY IN THE STREETS TV" June 3rd 2011


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> man i dont even like to get on layitlow anymore... i know change is good but not this one.... well to me anyways!!!


Go to the bottom of the page... \/\/\/\/


where it says layitlow default, change it to layitlow OG style y sas.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Shit ain't the same bruh


you aint lieing!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

wfclassics said:


> Here you go Arizona.. putting it down for our town WORLDWIDE!!
> 
> 
> Guadalupe Car Show Footage with IMPALA PRO / HEAVY IN THE STREETS TV" June 5th 2011


bad ass video paul, thanks for all the love homie (no ****) towards UNITY and homeboy dancing was some funny shit!!!! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker said:


> Go to the bottom of the page... \/\/\/\/
> 
> 
> where it says layitlow default, change it to layitlow OG style y sas.. :biggrin:


same shit!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_The Arizona Crusiers Association along with Mike VP of the Lowrider Style Glendale Chapter is putting together one of the hottest JUST FOR KIDS LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW!_
_Procedes go to Mike's football team so the kids can have what they need to play football this year. Please all car clubs bring your ramflas and your kids lowrider bikes and pedal cars and help us help the kids......_:thumbsup:










_CLUBS SUPPORTING CLUBS......._


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> man i dont even like to get on layitlow anymore... i know change is good but not this one.... well to me anyways!!!


:uh: IT IS THE SAME AS THE OG FORMAT JUS WITH A DIFFERENT LOOK!!!  I ALREADY GOT THE HANG OF IT IN ALL 3 FORMATS!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> same shit!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Ya no llores... :twak: 

Change is good... :happysad: You'll get used to it like the slayer :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Ya no llores... :twak:
> 
> Change is good... :happysad: You'll get used to it like the slayer :biggrin:


:yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO POST UP SOME TORTAS ON THE NEW FORMAT!!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Shit ain't the same bruh


word booty!!! shits so jakced up even got you talkin!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> word booty!!! shits so jakced up even got you talkin!!!


:uh: NO MORE    ABOUT THE NEW FORMAT ART :loco: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: NO MORE    ABOUT THE NEW FORMAT ART :loco: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


hey i just want to be cool!!!! personally im a nerd,, it dont bother me!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> hey i just want to be cool!!!! personally im a nerd,, it dont bother me!


:cheesy: :0 I AM JUST MESSING WIT YA MR. CHAINSAW!!! WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: :0 I AM JUST MESSING WIT YA MR. CHAINSAW!!! WHAT IS GOOD WIT YOU?


just work carnal!!!!!!!

thats all i know!!!!!!!!!!!!

whats good wit u and the new whip :naughty:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Knightstalker said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Ya no llores... :twak:
> 
> Change is good... :happysad: You'll get used to it like the slayer :biggrin:




:twak: Change is not good it drives me NUTS :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:happysad: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I AM LOOKING FOR A WRENCH FOR THE OCTAGON STYLE KNOCK-OFFS. USED OR NEW DOESN'T MATTER...I DO HAVE A BULLET WRENCH TO TRADE FOR IT IF NECESSARY.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> just work carnal!!!!!!!
> 
> thats all i know!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats good wit u and the new whip :naughty:


 THE CUTTY IS CHILLIN IN THE GARAGE.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

COPY AND PASTE IMG CODES FROM TINYPICS.COM OR PHOTOBUCKET.COM.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: 4 SALE $ 250.00 { obo } SELLING FOR A FRIEND .


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

I miss Big Ben. Big Ben please come back. Art can you post some pictures of him on a milk carton.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> I miss Big Ben. Big Ben please come back. Art can you post some pictures of him on a milk carton.


HES NOT HARD TO FIND!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

RAWLO62 said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011*
> *20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


BUMP


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 23 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 12 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*armando martinez*
*azrdr*
*BIGBOO475365*
*CADILLAC JAY*
*GONE TIP'N*+
*Identity Original*
*sixtyfive rag*
*unity1963*
*unity_mike*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> what up brudda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup: Not much , still trying to get my 73 cutlass back on the road . but the money is slow ! . I wish matha fuckas would 
pay me my money they owe me :guns: ..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: Not much , still trying to get my 73 cutlass back on the road . but the money is slow ! . I wish matha fuckas would
> pay me my money they owe me :guns: ..


dam i know the feeling,, about the slow part,, and ya i hate when somebody dont man up,,, sucks!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

wally wally wally wally wally waly world
wally wally wally wally wally waly world
wally wally wally wally wally waly world
lol
that was a stupid ass song and yet i cant seem to forget this part and get it out of my head lol


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Whats up az trying to sale a blue nose bully male pup hes 5 months old all shots ears are done he's ukc pr register nice pedigree for more info call 602 421 3808


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

[/IMG]
dad


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

MOM


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> HES NOT HARD TO FIND!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> HES NOT HARD TO FIND!


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: COOL AVATAR MIKEY! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


:wave: WHAT UP?


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011 20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM CAR ENTRY IS $10.00 & FREE TO THE PUBLIC ,THERE WILL BE THROPHYS GIVEN OUT AND WILL BE ON THE RADIO on 104.3 mega


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LADY C said:


> :twak: Change is not good it drives me NUTS :banghead:


well i guess we got to get used to it!!!! FAWK!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :happysad: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I AM LOOKING FOR A WRENCH FOR THE OCTAGON STYLE KNOCK-OFFS. USED OR NEW DOESN'T MATTER...I DO HAVE A BULLET WRENCH TO TRADE FOR IT IF NECESSARY.


i already told you i can get it for you but nooooooooo!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: 4 SALE $ 250.00 { obo } SELLING FOR A FRIEND .


not a matching set....... lol thats like wearing two different socks, it really dont matter until someone sees them!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> I miss Big Ben. Big Ben please come back. Art can you post some pictures of him on a milk carton.


im right here!!! i've just been busy doing a whole lot of nothing!!! lmao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> HES NOT HARD TO FIND!


come on mikey, ...... remember, all that drinking has made you real sensitive!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda chilango????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


*ummm i dont know about this one art!!!!! look closely right under the skirt between her/his legs..... looks like a manjina to me!!!!!!*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CARDENASPITS said:


> [/IMG]
> dad





CARDENASPITS said:


> MOM


your mom and dad look real cool homie!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Whut is up AZ


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> que onda chilango????


Que onda? I'm just browsing thru. Como estan?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

chilango's-67 said:


> Que onda? I'm just browsing thru. Como estan?


aqui nomas loko ya sabes, lo mismo de siempre!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :happysad: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I AM LOOKING FOR A WRENCH FOR THE OCTAGON STYLE KNOCK-OFFS. USED OR NEW DOESN'T MATTER...I DO HAVE A BULLET WRENCH TO TRADE FOR IT IF NECESSARY.


I might have one you can have, I'll take a look tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin:

_IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!_ 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_  


_OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011 20thST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10AM TO 5PM CAR ENTRY IS $10.00 & FREE TO THE PUBLIC ,THERE WILL BE THROPHYS GIVEN OUT AND WILL BE ON THE RADIO on 104.3 mega._


　

　

　








　


















　








　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz 4th of July picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-4-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

For those members that don't want to use a image code. here's the old layitlow image uploader use link below.

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> I might have one you can have, I'll take a look tomorrow and let you know.


 THANKS!


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> your mom and dad look real cool homie!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


A Ben se paresen a mi


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CARDENASPITS said:


> A Ben se paresen a mi


jajajajaja y si!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> wally wally wally wally wally waly world
> wally wally wally wally wally waly world
> wally wally wally wally wally waly world
> lol
> that was a stupid ass song and yet i cant seem to forget this part and get it out of my head lol


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THANKS!


i got one big homie !!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THANKS!


You got PM!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

1


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*ALRIGHT AZ! *

*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::biggrin:*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> come on mikey, ...... remember, all that drinking has made you real sensitive!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


my balls are sensitive!!!!!


CLEMENTE said:


> Whut is up AZ


sup fool come to the pad and have a beer with me!


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: COOL AVATAR MIKEY! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok one last one before i head home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

]



[/QUOTE]
14136763]







[/QUOTE]









































[/QUOTE]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok just this llast one cuz,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



well just look for urself!!!!!!!!!!!!!
]
























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> You got PM!


:thumbsup: GOT IT! PM RETURNED...THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HOE81 said:


> i got one big homie !!!!!


:cheesy: :h5: THANKS BILLY!  I WILL BE THERE IN THE MORNING TO PICK IT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*THE '59", THE 1ST INSTALLMENT OF A 5 PART SERIES THAT IS AVAILABLE NOW. MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00. SHIRTS ALSO AVAILABLE IN NAVY BLUE IN MENS SIZES L-2X & 4X...SHIPPING AVAILABLE ANYWHERE IN THE U.S. FOR $5....YOU CAN PLACE AN ORDER AT [email protected] OR SEND A PM HERE...*

*-EL RUDY*

*=Like our page on Facebook=*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-Th...45313192203748

















​


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

*Car Wash to help raise money for funeral costs. Saturday June 11,2011 from 8 am-2 pm Taco Bell on 75th and Indian School. $5.00 per car **Donations are greatly appreciated** R.I.P. Daniel Navarrette 6/6/82-6/9/11 You will be missed. Forever in our Hearts We Love You!!! this is a car wash for a good friend of mine if your in the neighbor hood stop bye thanks, goose
*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I KNEW DANIEL SINCE THE 4 GRADE...HE'LL BE MISSED..RIP DNN.............


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

MAD DOGS CAR WASH FUND RAISER
Come support the Mad Dogs! Raising money to go to the June 2011 NYS San Diego Football Tournament!
Date: Saturday, June 11th Time: 8 AM – 1 PM
Place: FUEGO BAR & GRILL 9118 W Van Buren St, Tolleson 
(corner of Van Buren and 91st Ave )
This is a DONATION Fund Raiser! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Who's down to cruise Mesa Riverview this evening ? 7pm


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssuup AZ! Ill be in Yuma at KrazyKuttiing incase anybody needs any custom bike or car parts hit me up on PM or text me at 480 339 9432...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_Here's what we got so far for this weekend....._


*Car Wash to help raise money for funeral costs. Saturday June 11,2011 from 8 am-2 pm Taco Bell on 75th and Indian School. $5.00 per car **Donations are greatly appreciated** R.I.P. Daniel Navarrette 6/6/82-6/9/11 You will be missed. Forever in our Hearts We Love You!!! this is a car wash for a good friend of mine if your in the neighbor hood stop bye thanks, goose*
​​_MAD DOGS CAR WASH FUND RAISER_
_Come support the Mad Dogs! Raising money to go to the June 2011 NYS San Diego Football Tournament!_
_Date: Saturday, June 11th Time: 8 AM – 1 PM_
_Place: FUEGO BAR & GRILL 9118 W Van Buren St, Tolleson _
_(corner of Van Buren and 91st Ave )_
_This is a DONATION Fund Raiser! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!_





Just got this text from Big Joe of Silent Breeze CC......


_Viejitos car wash 2day @ da sonic's on jessie owens & baseline 2 help send a group of church kids to 6 flags come out & donate 2 da cause thankz._




OLD SHCOOL CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE SATURDAY JUNE 11, 2011 20ST AND THOMAS AT A NEW GRAND OPENING SWAP MART. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITED TO JOIN THE FUN AND CHICKEN WINGS EATING CONTEST & BBQ COOK OUT. SHOW STARTS AT 10:00AM TO 5:00PM CAR ENTRY IS $10.00 & FREE TO THE PUBLIC ,THERE WILL BE THROPHYS GIVEN OUT AND WILL BE ON THE RADIO on 104.3 mega.




Just in yesterday.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We at Lowrider Style Car Club would like to wish all the AZ Familia a safe & happy weekend..... _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

NATION WIDE VISION.(My Daughters Moms place of employment )..Is having a car wash at Carl's Jr's Sunday June 12th from 9 till 1.Baseline and Priest near the Mills Mall ..All donations will go to the research for Cancer A.L.L...Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia( Bone Cancer)..Wich are Daughter was recently diagnosed with a very rare type. Doctors say she hit the lottery, but the one that nobody wants to win. All welcomed and appreciated .


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

im still looking for a regal 84-86 trade for cutlass anybody have one?


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

we had a good time at oldschool car show' man the hot wing were flame hot:burn:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> NATION WIDE VISION.(My Daughters Moms place of employment )..Is having a car wash at Carl's Jr's Sunday June 12th from 9 till 1.Baseline and Priest near the Mills Mall ..All donations will go to the research for Cancer A.L.L...Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia( Bone Cancer)..Wich are Daughter was recently diagnosed with a very rare type. Doctors say she hit the lottery, but the one that nobody wants to win. All welcomed and appreciated .


Sorry to hear that Homie.....
I'll help as much as possible.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

armando martinez said:


> we had a good time at oldschool car show' man the hot wing were flame hot:burn:


Heard you won the contest homie!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_PIC'S FROM THE OLD SCHOOL CAR SHOW....._














































:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _PIC'S FROM THE OLD SCHOOL CAR SHOW....._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

armando martinez said:


> we had a good time at oldschool car show' man the hot wing were flame hot:burn:


WAAZ Good armando u should of gotten in our wing challenge too. Maybe next year


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

gzking said:


> Who's down to cruise Mesa Riverview this evening ? 7pm


how was the cruz homies


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_TODAY!!!!_



















:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

bike for sale $150 602 421 3808


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CHUCKS66 said:


> :wave:


:cheesy: 'SUP!!


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WA'SAPPONING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


:wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

auggie_97tc said:


> :wave:


:cheesy: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO SOBRINO! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> :biggrin:


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO SOBRINO! :wave:


nada jsut chilling,hows the familia?tell them i said hi

when do i get to borrow the cutlass?


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _PIC'S FROM THE OLD SCHOOL CAR SHOW....._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WA'SAPPONING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

auggie_97tc said:


> nada jsut chilling,hows the familia?tell them i said hi
> 
> when do i get to borrow the cutlass?


 THE FAMILIA IS GOOD. :thumbsup: I WILL LET YOU BORROW THE CUTTY WHEN YOU LET ME BORROW THE TOWN CAR!! :x: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:


:cheesy: WHAT UP HOMIE! HOW WAS THE WASH TONIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: WHAT UP HOMIE! HOW WAS THE WASH TONIGHT? :dunno:


didnt go today bro felt like chillin at home today and watching the game


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE PICS!


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RAWLO62 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_It's the work week......_
_Please be safe on your way to and from work......_

*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!

And here goes a series of photos from the Guadalupe Show shot by the one & only OG FELONY of OG Felony Photographics!!!!


















*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: I HATE MONDAYS !!! .......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco::loco::werd:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> didnt go today bro felt like chillin at home today and watching the game


 :thumbsup: YEAH I WAS WATCHING THE GAME TOO! :banghead: MIAMI LET THAT GAME SLIP AWAY FROM THEM!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


>


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

check out what i found on craigslist its a 1992 BELAIR!!!! YES BELAIR 1992!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/2437716642.html


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking for a sikk ass Razors Edge Female for my boy He-Man!
PHOENIX ARIZONA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

to be able to see the look faces of the people driving by is got to be funny as shit,,,

i like cars,, but a low low is the shit,,, monster trucks are bad ass,,, but its always high,,, and it cant do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bad ass!!!!

get down FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats up Az side..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ 
Whats up Az side..​<LI id=post_14167397 class="postbit blockrow">Today, 01:22 PM
regal85 
​


what up homies!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

some peoples kids ......for reals???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

West up az anybody kno of a good powdercoat place near west phx


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 5 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*63reddhead*
*:RO~Chucky:*+
*ArtofLowriding*
*blkrag*
*CARDENASPITS*
*CHUCKS66*
*gordobig818*
 
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave: What up AZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

1.jpg[/IMG]


wfclassics said:


> Looking for a sikk ass Razors Edge Female for my boy He-Man!
> PHOENIX ARIZONA


I got this female razors edge and remyline pokemon and sierra daughter
















pokemon








sierra


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Criminals*

Little Johnny's kindergarten class was on a field trip to their local police station where they saw pictures, tacked to a bulletin board, of the 10 most wanted criminals. One of the youngsters pointed to a picture and asked if it really was the photo of a wanted person. "Yes," said the policeman. "The detectives want very badly to capture him." Little Johnny asked,





*"Why didn't you keep him when you took his picture?"


*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Q-VO ART LOKO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Q-VO ART LOKO


WHAT UP LIL BRUDDA!!!! WHATS GOOD WITCHO CHICKEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

not much just chillin at work and you??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CONTEMPLATING HOW IM GONNA TAKE OVER THE WORLD......ONE LO-LO AT A TIME!


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

blkrag said:


> West up az anybody kno of a good powdercoat place near west phx





AFFORDABLE POWDER COATING......OR GLENDALE POWDER COATING


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

not possible


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK THEN JUST WATCHIN HOOD OF HORRORS AT WORK!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :inout:


WAKE UP COW TIP'N!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :inout:


WHAT UP PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


 
LOWRIDER STYLE TOOK THAT ???,,, RITE ON I GOT IT FROM THE HUNDRED YEARS OF LOWRIDING FACEBOOK PAGE!!!! AND WE (ARIZONA)ARE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS ON THE PAGE!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE REST IS ALL HOT RODS N MUSCLE CARS!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189872971041004.52514.176336319061336


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


im i a day behide is it torta tuesday already lol:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phxmarlo said:


> im i a day behide is it torta tuesday already lol:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


MY BAD BRO,,,, SEEMS LIKE NOBODY COMES IN HERE NO MORE SO I FIGURED IF I POSTED UP SOME NALGITAS AT LEAST WHEN I COME INERE THERES SOMETHING NICE TO LOOK AT INSTEAD OF NOTHIN AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

is cool keep them coming :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phxmarlo said:


> is cool keep them coming :naughty::naughty::naughty:


GOIN HOME NOW, BUT I WILL COME IN EARLY AND GET THE DAY STARTED RITE,,, SINCE BIG BEN IS OVER AT LOWRIDER DOT COM NOW!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE TOOK THAT ???,,, RITE ON I GOT IT FROM THE HUNDRED YEARS OF LOWRIDING FACEBOOK PAGE!!!! AND WE (ARIZONA)ARE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS ON THE PAGE!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE REST IS ALL HOT RODS N MUSCLE CARS!!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189872971041004.52514.176336319061336


wow:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

that sucks i use to sit here and read all that funny shit u guys use to talk to each other i guess im going to have more time to finish my 66 lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: TOMORROW IS "TORTA TUESDAY" AND I GOT SOME GOOD ONES TO POST!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: HERE IS A LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN ON WHAT TO EXPECT!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> hno: hno: TOMORROW IS "TORTA TUESDAY" AND I GOT SOME GOOD ONES TO POST!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: HERE IS A LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN ON WHAT TO EXPECT!!!


:h5::h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

blkrag said:


> West up az anybody kno of a good powdercoat place near west phx


superior powdercoating 602 377 8783


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE TOOK THAT ???,,, RITE ON I GOT IT FROM THE HUNDRED YEARS OF LOWRIDING FACEBOOK PAGE!!!! AND WE (ARIZONA)ARE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS ON THE PAGE!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE REST IS ALL HOT RODS N MUSCLE CARS!!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189872971041004.52514.176336319061336


SORRY HOMIE WE DIDN'T TAKE DAT PIC. EITHER. WAY....LOOKING GOOD FRANK!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn this site died...... someone needs to start beef just to get people back on...


I would put a cool smilie but this site sucks on droid now!


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> GOIN HOME NOW, BUT I WILL COME IN EARLY AND GET THE DAY STARTED RITE,,, SINCE BIG BEN IS OVER AT LOWRIDER DOT COM NOW!!!


im still here bro but really this new shit sucks ass.. i got a hold of the new system but since nobody gets on anymore its real boring so fuck it!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> hno: hno: TOMORROW IS "TORTA TUESDAY" AND I GOT SOME GOOD ONES TO POST!!! :thumbsup: :naughty: HERE IS A LIL SUMTIN SUMTIN ON WHAT TO EXPECT!!!


nice mando!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin::cheesy:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Hell ya now that's a good morning what's up ariza


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


WINNER!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn this site died...... someone needs to start beef just to get people back on...
> 
> 
> I would put a cool smilie but this site sucks on droid now!


YOU STOLE MY BEER CHUCKIE! 

YOU SORRY SUM MA MA B!+$#

NEXT TIME I SEE YOU THERE IS GOING TO BE A MISUNDERSTANING!:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh! by the way good morning AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_Here goes your movie of the day........._

_



_
_And here another OG Felony creation....._


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

unity_mike said:


> YOU STOLE MY BEER CHUCKIE!
> 
> YOU SORRY SUM MA MA B!+$#
> 
> NEXT TIME I SEE YOU THERE IS GOING TO BE A MISUNDERSTANING!:biggrin:


:drama:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

*Exclusively for the LayItLow Homies*
First 10 customers for a frame off media-blast job--$1000 for full size two door hardtop. $925 for vert. 10% discount for all LIL members for all other jobs.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn this site died...... someone needs to start beef just to get people back on...
> 
> 
> I would put a cool smilie but this site sucks on droid now!


well atleast we dont gotta see pontiac pics every fucking day


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats up OGAZ???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phxmarlo said:


> that sucks i use to sit here and read all that funny shit u guys use to talk to each other i guess im going to have more time to finish my 66 lol


ya made my day to,,, sux,, alot of gente aint on here... but all in due time!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> im still here bro but really this new shit sucks ass.. i got a hold of the new system but since nobody gets on anymore its real boring so fuck it!!!


word booty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  ARE ALL YOU MAÑIACOS READY FOR SOME TORTAS!?!?!?!?! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Jezus*

Two guys and a union worker were fishing on a lake one day, when Jesus walked across the water and joined them in the boat. When the three astonished men had settled down enough to speak, the first guy asked humbly, "Jesus, I've suffered from back pain ever since I took shrapnel in the Vietnam war...could you help me?"

"Of course, my son", Jesus said, and when he touched the man's back, he felt relief for the first time in years. The second man, who wore very thick glasses and had a hard time reading and driving, asked if Jesus could do anything about his eyesight. Jesus smiled, removed the man's glasses and tossed them in the lake. When they hit the water, the man's eyes cleared and he could see everything distinctly.

When Jesus turned to heal the union worker, the guy put his hands up and cried defensively, "Don't touch me! I'm on long term disability."


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:thumbsup:

Thumbsup from a Droid!
You can do itttt!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT. *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS IS ALL YOU ART LOKS!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THIS IS ALL YOU ART LOKS!!!!


a tmilf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OK AZ SIDE  THIS IS MY LAST PIC FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :thumbsup: AND TO ALL THAT ARE STILL COMPLAINING ABOUT THE NEW FORMAT :uh: I DOWNLOADED, UPLOADED AND POSTED ALL THE PICS TODAY USING MY HTC INSPIRE CELL PHONE!!! :h5:










:wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT. *


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


hummmmm I think she needs a little soap and water on the heals


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS YUMA, AZ SHOW N SHINE "UNDER THE DESERT STARS"AUG 20,2011..........FLYER COMING SOON......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> hummmmm I think she needs a little soap and water on the heals


:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW ARE YOU DOING? :wave:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Looking for some chrome coils for 64 impala rear or whatever undies you all might have pm me


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW ARE YOU DOING? :wave:


I'm doing well, I finally caught up with work so I can rest this week, maybe next week. Then I'll start a new jobsite all over again in 2 weeks. But I have a job so I'm :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE TOOK THAT ???,,, RITE ON I GOT IT FROM THE HUNDRED YEARS OF LOWRIDING FACEBOOK PAGE!!!! AND WE (ARIZONA)ARE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS ON THE PAGE!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE REST IS ALL HOT RODS N MUSCLE CARS!!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189872971041004.52514.176336319061336


oops i thought they posted it up my bad!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

FIXED


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT. *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> FIXED


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> well atleast we dont gotta see pontiac pics every fucking day


























































J/K:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES ALL TORTA SLAYER PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

]
















[/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> J/K:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:[/QUO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


A TRAFFIC JAM ON THE SOUTH SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> A TRAFFIC JAM ON THE SOUTH SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twak::twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :twak::twak:


YOU CANT SAY THAT SHIT AINT FUNNY CAUSE ITS TRUE!!!!


SOUTH SIDE IS GULLY!!!! DONT GO FUCKIN AROUND ON THE SUR PLAYA!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MAN I AINT PARTIAL TO WEDAS,,,, BUT JESSICA SIMPSON MAKES MY CULINGIS FEEL ALL WEIRD (LIKE MY NEFEW USED TO SAY) BWHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

good torta Tuesday fellas!!:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


What up cow tip'n!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty::naughty:


Art Buck said:


> good torta Tuesday fellas!!:thumbsup::inout:


YA BUT NOT THE SAME WITHOUT BIG BEN,CADDILAC J, AND ALL THE OTHER CABERAT COCHINOS.

AND THIS PIC REMINDS ME I GOT TO GOT TO THE GROCERY STORY AND GET SOME PAN!!!!!

:naughty: :naughty::naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


WHAT UP HOME FRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

This guy he comes in here and says one thing then is gone, but I guess that an improvement from before huh


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> This guy he comes in here and says one thing then is gone, but I guess that an improvement from before huh


yup yup!!!!!!!!!!!!



well im almost outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!


but ill leave tortat tuesday with one last one!!!!!!


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THE FAMILIA IS GOOD. :thumbsup: I WILL LET YOU BORROW THE CUTTY WHEN YOU LET ME BORROW THE TOWN CAR!! :x: :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
deal


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​



















































​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Damn! I hate to interupt the Torta magic 
But..... Low Life Magazine is shooting this weekend and if anyone wants to show off their ride and represent that Arizona LOWrider LIFEstyle hit me up....
[email protected] and add a couple of pics please


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS ONES ALL TORTA SLAYER PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:cheesy: :thumbsup: THANKS MR. CHAINSAW!!!  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

azlow4life said:


> Damn! I hate to interupt the Torta magic
> But..... Low Life Magazine is shooting this weekend and if anyone wants to show off their ride and represent that Arizona LOWrider LIFEstyle hit me up....
> [email protected] and add a couple of pics please


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:wow:  :wow: hno: :wow:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

big props to art loks and torta slayer for puting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

Torta Tuesday is what's up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> oops i thought they posted it up my bad!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT. *


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> YOU STOLE MY BEER CHUCKIE!
> 
> YOU SORRY SUM MA MA B!+$#
> 
> NEXT TIME I SEE YOU THERE IS GOING TO BE A MISUNDERSTANING!:biggrin:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  ARE ALL YOU MAÑIACOS READY FOR SOME TORTAS!?!?!?!?! :naughty:



fool that was my twin brother big ben that stole your shit...

everyone that knows me knows i drink rootbeer or jager!!!:finger:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> to be able to see the look faces of the people driving by is got to be funny as shit,,,
> 
> i like cars,, but a low low is the shit,,, monster trucks are bad ass,,, but its always high,,, and it cant do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


THANKS ART THATS A BAD ASS PIC


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> well atleast we dont gotta see pontiac pics every fucking day


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> *Jezus*
> 
> Two guys and a union worker were fishing on a lake one day, when Jesus walked across the water and joined them in the boat. When the three astonished men had settled down enough to speak, the first guy asked humbly, "Jesus, I've suffered from back pain ever since I took shrapnel in the Vietnam war...could you help me?"
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT. *


UNITY IS DOWN HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> :naughty::naughty:
> 
> YA BUT NOT THE SAME WITHOUT BIG BEN,CADDILAC J, AND ALL THE OTHER CABERAT COCHINOS.
> 
> ...


ART I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO POST!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


OOOHHHH YEEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

azlow4life said:


> Damn! I hate to interupt the Torta magic
> But..... Low Life Magazine is shooting this weekend and if anyone wants to show off their ride and represent that Arizona LOWrider LIFEstyle hit me up....
> [email protected] and add a couple of pics please


IM DOWN!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> fool that was my twin brother big ben that stole your shit...
> 
> everyone that knows me knows i drink rootbeer or jager!!!:finger:


 
LOL I DIDNT GET SHIT!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! _

_We got new updates on our website homie's!_
_We got the newest Streetlow video on our Homepage!_
_And we got some special pic from the lens of OG Felony Photographics of the Guad show!!!!:thumbsup:_


_Here's go just a few......_




























Link for pic's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Wats up az im new in here but gotta say torta tuesdays got me cumn bak in here 
for sure keep reppin that az to the fullest


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mornin party people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ghostride da whip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

all you Mister C


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

i thought torta tuesday was yesterday??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up AZ Side????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up AZ Side????


WELCOME BACK BEN.......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up AZ Side????


:wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time 
Mike lowrider style cc VP glendale chpt


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*"THE '51 TROKA", THE 2ND INSTALLMENT OF A 5 PART SERIES WILL BE AVAILABLE THIS FRIDAY THE 17TH. 
MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00. SHIRTS...
Out of the PHX area....SHIPPING AVAILABLE ANYWHERE IN THE U.S. FOR $6 Paypal or Postal M/O....YOU CAN PLACE AN ORDER AT [email protected] OR MESSAGE ME
**
=Like our page on Facebook=*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-Th...45313192203748








​


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *"THE '51 TROKA", THE 2ND INSTALLMENT OF A 5 PART SERIES WILL BE AVAILABLE THIS FRIDAY THE 17TH.
> MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00. SHIRTS...
> Out of the PHX area....SHIPPING AVAILABLE ANYWHERE IN THE U.S. FOR $6 Paypal or Postal M/O....YOU CAN PLACE AN ORDER AT [email protected] OR MESSAGE ME
> **
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*PERFECT GIFT FOR FATHER'S DAY!*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


That was a sexy ass video!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Down loaded the video to my computer ha ha ha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A man lay sprawled across three entire seats in the posh theatre. When the usher came by and noticed this, he whispered to the man, "Sorry, sir, but you're only allowed one seat." The man groaned but didn't budge. The usher became impatient. "Sir, if you don't get up from there I'm going to have to call the manager." Again, the man just groaned, which infuriated the usher who turned and marched briskly back up the aisle in search of his manager.

In a few moments, both the usher and the manager returned and stood over the man. Together the two of them tried repeatedly to move him, but with no success. Finally, they summoned the police. The cop surveyed the situation briefly then asked, "All right buddy, what's your name?" "Sam," the man moaned. "Where ya from, Sam?" With pain in his voice Sam replied "The balcony."


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up AZ Side????


:cheesy: QUE ONDA COMPA BENITO! :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> A man lay sprawled across three entire seats in the posh theatre. When the usher came by and noticed this, he whispered to the man, "Sorry, sir, but you're only allowed one seat." The man groaned but didn't budge. The usher became impatient. "Sir, if you don't get up from there I'm going to have to call the manager." Again, the man just groaned, which infuriated the usher who turned and marched briskly back up the aisle in search of his manager.
> 
> In a few moments, both the usher and the manager returned and stood over the man. Together the two of them tried repeatedly to move him, but with no success. Finally, they summoned the police. The cop surveyed the situation briefly then asked, "All right buddy, what's your name?" "Sam," the man moaned. "Where ya from, Sam?" With pain in his voice Sam replied "The balcony."


:no::no::no:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> fool that was my twin brother big ben that stole your shit...
> 
> everyone that knows me knows i drink rootbeer or jager!!!:finger:


Fuck that shit! I'm on my way to the shop rite now! And if you or your black miget freind of yours dont have a beer for me! I'm gonna bust sum shit up in there!:ninja:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> LOL I DIDNT GET SHIT!!!!


ben lost a finger like that before


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Fuck that shit! I'm on my way to the shop rite now! And if you or your black miget freind of yours dont have a beer for me! I'm gonna bust sum shit up in there!:ninja:


:0 :0 :0 :drama: 'SUP MIKEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


>


:wave: 'SUP CURTIS! WHAT IS NEW?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Fuck that shit! I'm on my way to the shop rite now! And if you or your black miget freind of yours dont have a beer for me! I'm gonna bust sum shit up in there!:ninja:


k mikee dont be startin shit offending people in here!!!!


its african american midget friend, ok?!?! get it, got it, good!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>



:werd:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


Dddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> Dddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm


i know huh!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> Fuck that shit! I'm on my way to the shop rite now! And if you or your black miget freind of yours dont have a beer for me! I'm gonna bust sum shit up in there!:ninja:


Watch out for the little *****... hes an angry little fooker....




unity_mike said:


> ben lost a finger like that before


Thats because he tried to steal carne from Ranch Market.. then he burnt that fooker down...:yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


:naughty: NICE PIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 8 guests) MANDOS69C/10, ART LOKS, gordobig818, Lunas64, smiley602, surferboy-870

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

15$for cars and bikes


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WELCOME BACK BEN.......


whats up hector??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker said:


> :wave:


que onda ruben, how is the weather in NM?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: QUE ONDA COMPA BENITO! :wave:


aqui nomas loko just trying to catch up!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> ben lost a finger like that before


:yes:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thats because he tried to steal carne from Ranch Market.. then he burnt that fooker down...:yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad:


shhhhh nobody knew that shit!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


damn thats a bad ass pic FRANK!!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

15$for cars and bikes


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lilwill1999 said:


> 15$for cars and bikes





lilwill1999 said:


> 15$for cars and bikes


SEEN IT THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave: 
*ART LOKS*
*Identity Original*
*Maricoparider*
*phxmarlo*
*Teamblowme602*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up hector??


WAT UP DOGGIE DOG!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

just seen that i did post 2 times


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> SEEN IT THE FIRST TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


LOVING DA PATTERNS ON THE TOP! :thumbsup:


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> torta tuesday yesterday and today .that means i have to work one extra day lol well worth it lol:thumbsup::biggrin::h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


like i said before frank!!!!!!

shit is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> que onda ruben, how is the weather in NM?


A nice cool 90° :burn:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

still looking for a regal 84 throw 86 for my cutlass







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> still looking for a regal 84 throw 86 for my cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or 2100 obo candy patterns engraved trim,new spokes and tires v8 runs good, its color sanded need to be buffed. text me or call 951-312-0844


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


thats the money shot!!!!!!:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd::finger::werd::finger::werd::finger:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> aqui nomas loko just trying to catch up!!!


:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW THE LAST TWO YEARS RUNNING.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *A VERY GOOD SHOW INDEED.*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *"THE '51 TROKA", THE 2ND INSTALLMENT OF A 5 PART SERIES WILL BE AVAILABLE THIS FRIDAY THE 17TH.
> MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00. SHIRTS...
> Out of the PHX area....SHIPPING AVAILABLE ANYWHERE IN THE U.S. FOR $6 Paypal or Postal M/O....YOU CAN PLACE AN ORDER AT [email protected] OR MESSAGE ME
> **
> ...


 Beavers Trokita!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_Here goes your movie of the day......_

_



_
_And here's your pic of the day....._


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:yes::yes::yes::yes:


ART LOKS said:


> i know huh!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: 'SUP CURTIS! WHAT IS NEW?


WHATS GOOD MANDO :wave: JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, FINALLY GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM POWDER COAT AND NOW IM WAITING FOR MY OTHER PARTS FROM THE CHROME SHOP  HOW THE CUTTY COMING ALONG?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> WHATS GOOD MANDO :wave: JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, FINALLY GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM POWDER COAT AND NOW IM WAITING FOR MY OTHER PARTS FROM THE CHROME SHOP  HOW THE CUTTY COMING ALONG?


BIG PROPS ON YOUR PATIENTS HOMIE!
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT! :thumbsup:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Wats up az side another hot 1 today but that don't stop us tru riders. Ill be out Wrkn on frame today for the powdercoat shop on wed. Can't wait to finish having hydro withdrawal lol watch out for the 87 ls cumn back to the streets soon ( I hope lol)


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...
Kids bring your bikes, trykes, peddlecars to this show, come out and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bikes or peddle cars will be the best out in the az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time
Entertainment, Jose Cortez will be playing the music, The God Chaser and his group of performers, Anthony with Providence Musik, much more for your enjoyment on a Sunday eve with family and friends.
Mike lowrider style cc VP glendale chpt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

rc4life said:


> :tongue:


oh shit its rc,,, thought you were lost4life!!!

what up homeskillet!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! *

*PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. *

*SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. *

*WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. *

*WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN.*

*WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. *

*WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. *

**************update*************************
WE HAVE A DJAAYYYYY! DJ BIG TIME FROM CASA GRANDE AND BROWN SOCIETY CC VOLUNTEERED TO DJ AT THE EVENT!!!! APPRECIATE THAT BROTHER!!!! 

*IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. *

*THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!!*

*WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! *

*LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! *

*PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.* ​


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! *
> 
> *PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. *
> 
> ...


Thank you brotha, everyone lets get the word out. we need everyone to come together and help. Please


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lilwill1999 said:


> just seen that i did post 2 times


lol i was just messing around


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WAT UP DOGGIE DOG!


chillin, hows the ragtop doing????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Knightstalker said:


> A nice cool 90° :burn:


lucky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol i was just messing around


its Mr Asshole!!!! 

lol just messing around


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Watch out for the little *****... hes an angry little fooker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh shit is that a pic of you guys? LOL:rofl::rofl:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> still looking for a regal 84 throw 86 for my cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale 2100


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> oh shit is that a pic of you guys? LOL:rofl::rofl:
> View attachment 325029


oh chit:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> chillin, hows the ragtop doing????


TIME TO REDO DA TRUNK HOMIE......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey big ben i found what you been lookin for.....................................























wait for it.............................


















what you lost at ranch market.........................






you know i got you homeboy..........................


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> oh shit is that a pic of you guys? LOL:rofl::rofl:
> View attachment 325029


fuck yeah thats us... that was taken after the Phx lowrider show... Chawps got black as shit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> fuck yeah thats us... that was taken after the Phx lowrider show... Chawps got black as shit


thats hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

(Quote ART LOKS)
*YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! *

*PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. *

*SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. *

*WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. *

*WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN.*

*WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. *

*WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. *

*IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. *

*THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!!*

*WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! *

*LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! *

*PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.* ​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT CAR????









LOL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> still for sale 2100


Thats a deal I really wish I could get it good luck homie!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> *YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! *
> 
> *PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. *
> 
> ...


Well said Art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Well said Art


 *Bottle*

A woman was trying hard to get the catsup to come out of the bottle. 
During her struggle the phone rang so she asked her four-year-old daughter to answer the phone. 
"It's the minister, Mommy," the child said to her mother. 
Then she added, "Mommy can't come to the phone right now. She's hitting the bottle."


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> oh shit its rc,,, thought you were lost4life!!!
> 
> what up homeskillet!!!!


 I hate this new lay out..I dont come on much cause I dont know what the fuck is going on


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

rc4life said:


> I hate this new lay out..I dont come on much cause I dont know what the fuck is going on


and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...
Kids bring your bikes, trykes, peddlecars to this show, come out and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bikes or peddle cars will be the best out in the az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time
Entertainment, Jose Cortez will be playing the music, The God Chaser and his group of performers, Anthony with Providence Musik, much more for your enjoyment on a Sunday eve with family and friends.
Mike lowrider style cc VP glendale chpt


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

na it is kool bro need to get some rims done 4 my ride









Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol i was just messing around


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+
*GONE TIP'N*+


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 7 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+
". ."
:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> WHATS GOOD MANDO :wave: JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, FINALLY GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM POWDER COAT AND NOW IM WAITING FOR MY OTHER PARTS FROM THE CHROME SHOP  HOW THE CUTTY COMING ALONG?


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  THE CUTTY IS CHILLIN AT THE MOMENT  GOTTA GET SOME MECHANICAL WORK DONE TO IT SO IT CAN PASS EMISSIONS :uh: THEN GOTTA GET THE SETUP MOVED AROUND SO I CAN PUT A SYSTEM IN IT. :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Thank you brotha, everyone lets get the word out. we need everyone to come together and help. Please


:yes: :yes: x86!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> fuck yeah thats us... that was taken after the Phx lowrider show... Chawps got black as shit


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests) MANDOS69C/10, CADILLAC JAY, chevycaprice89

:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests) MANDOS69C/10, CADILLAC JAY, chevycaprice89
> 
> :wave:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thats a deal I really wish I could get it good luck homie!!!


thanks


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

1983 lincoln said:


> uffin:uffin:


That shits fukn g right there that's Wat im tryin to build now


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Does any1 know where I can get a chrome bolt kit and a chrome waterpump for a 4.3 v6 thanx


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

blkrag said:


> Does any1 know where I can get a chrome bolt kit and a chrome waterpump for a 4.3 v6 thanx


TRY A PLACE CALLED "THE CHROME GUY" HE IS IN GLENDALE.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Was up AZ anybody no where i can find the chrome moldings for an 84 monte


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT. *


DJ Big Tyme from Brown Society CC will dj :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:uffin::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

2 83s said:


> DJ Big Tyme from Brown Society CC will dj :thumbsup::biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> fuck yeah thats us... that was taken after the Phx lowrider show... Chawps got black as shit


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Wats up az ready for the weekend


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

2 83s said:


> DJ Big Tyme from Brown Society CC will dj :thumbsup::biggrin:



Thank you we'll be in touch with you to give you more information.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　








　
　













*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*













　
　
　
*AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.*






























*　*
*　*
*　*
　
　
　









*　*
*　*
*　*
*　*
　
　
　








　




















　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup Az!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> Sup Az!


:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Sup Az!


:biggrin: QUE PASA MR. bUCK! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Thank you we'll be in touch with you to give you more information.


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> TRY A PLACE CALLED "THE CHROME GUY" HE IS IN GLENDALE.


 right by our shop


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Mando have a great weekend


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

rc4life said:


> right by our shop


Where's that at


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> *YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! *
> 
> *PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. *
> 
> ...


WE HAVE A DJAAYYYYY! DJ BIG TIME FROM CASA GRANDE AND BROWN SOCIETY CC VOLUNTEERED TO DJ AT THE EVENT!!!! APPRECIATE THAT BROTHER!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG][/QUOTE]
still for sale 2100 obo tucson az 'v8 runs good,candy patterns,euro clip ,new spokes and tires just need the interior done and little paint, all engraved window trimmings. i have the seats and head liner, some plastic, missing the carpet and door panels. call or text 951-312-0844


----------



## ArtofLowriding (Jul 28, 2009)

In case you missed the exhibit on First Friday, we're opening the doors for tonight, 3rd. Friday.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Im looking for a " True 1979 header pannel " the one I have is a 1978 , and the grills are bigger.

:thumbsup: I have the grills for a 1979 cutlass , then I can paint my fooken cutlass !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WINNER!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

blkrag said:


> Where's that at


IT IS ON 67TH AVE. NORTH OF GLENDALE....ON THE RIGHT BEFORE YOU GET TO THE GRAND AVE. OVERPASS.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:fool2: ALOT OF THIS GOING ON IN HERE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> :fool2: ALOT OF THIS GOING ON IN HERE!


what up hometown!!!! ya its fine ass friday!!!!


just thought i would entertain myself!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION FOR "FINE-ASS FRIDAY"!!! :naughty:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :nono:


:uh: YOU MIGHT GET BANNED FOR THAT PIC HOMIE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> what up hometown!!!! ya its fine ass friday!!!!
> 
> 
> just thought i would entertain myself!!


 HERE IS A PIC OF ART LOKS AT WORK RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> HERE IS A PIC OF ART LOKS AT WORK RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:


:nono::nono::nono::nono:
not rite now,,,,earlier!!!


i was moppin rite now!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono:
> not rite now,,,,earlier!!!
> 
> 
> i was moppin rite now!!


 UMMMMMMMM....OK! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> :fool2: ALOT OF THIS GOING ON IN HERE!


:no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well party people im outee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 headed out to bartlett lake for our annual fathers day campin trip!!!!!!!

see you all monday!!!!!!!!!!!!! and happy early fathers day to all my lay it low carnals!!!!!!!!!!!

have a firme sunday and be cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


art loks.......on the road again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> HERE IS A PIC OF ART LOKS AT WORK RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
i believe it too


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> well party people im outee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 headed out to bartlett lake for our annual fathers day campin trip!!!!!!!
> 
> see you all monday!!!!!!!!!!!!! and happy early fathers day to all my lay it low carnals!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


BE SAFE CARNAL....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> fuck yeah thats us... that was taken after the Phx lowrider show... Chawps got black as shit


MY *****


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> i believe it too


:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

1 MORE HOUR


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>



:wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> 1 MORE HOUR


Till you can :fool2::fool2::fool2: ??????????


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 7 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*azlow4life*
*GONE TIP'N*+


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


MORE WINNERS!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THE WINNER!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  THE CUTTY IS CHILLIN AT THE MOMENT  GOTTA GET SOME MECHANICAL WORK DONE TO IT SO IT CAN PASS EMISSIONS :uh: THEN GOTTA GET THE SETUP MOVED AROUND SO I CAN PUT A SYSTEM IN IT. :biggrin:


thats cool homie gotta have them bumps in the trunk


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> THE WINNER!!!!!!:thumbsup:


:wave: what up Hector


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :wave: what up Hector


WAT UP G!!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WAT UP G!!!!!


just here chillin  whats up the sebring?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> thats cool homie gotta have them bumps in the trunk


:yes: :yes: :yes: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


>


I had a few people ask me if they can perform at the event!!! sooooo we are having a couple of performers in tha house also!!! Appreciate everyones involvement and support.
If you have anything you would like to donate for the raffle, hit me up!! 520-370-1071 Al Luna


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> just here chillin  whats up the sebring?


Time to hook up the Trunk homie.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_As for as i know......_
_There's no show's this weekend. If i'am wrong please post them._
_It's FAMILIA TIME!!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up az desert life fam is in the house. let us know if anything pop's up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  WHAT UP AZ SIDE!  :biggrin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Carolyn,

At the show n shine on the 16th is there going to be someone out there swabbing people that are interested to try and possibly find a match for this child here in ARIZONA. The only match they found was in Germany, reason for this is that there are NOT many hispanics that know they can be tested and maybe help save someones life. I think this information is important and needs to be put out there.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG][/QUOTE]







[/IMG]
















still for sale project 1981 cutlass paint candy patterns 'v8 runs good, euro clip ,new spokes and tires just need the interior done and little paint, all engraved window trimmings 4 1/2 spring in the front no hydros i have the seats and head liner, some plastic, missing the carpet and door panels. call or text 951-312-0844 note its color sanded right now not buff yet.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> IT IS ON 67TH AVE. NORTH OF GLENDALE....ON THE RIGHT BEFORE YOU GET TO THE GRAND AVE. OVERPASS.


Thx homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Hey Carolyn,
> 
> At the show n shine on the 16th is there going to be someone out there swabbing people that are interested to try and possibly find a match for this child here in ARIZONA. The only match they found was in Germany, reason for this is that there are NOT many hispanics that know they can be tested and maybe help save someones life. I think this information is important and needs to be put out there.


DEFINITELY WHAT NEEDS TO BE ANNOUNCED.THANKS JORGE FOR THE INFORMATION. THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT. TRYING TO HELP OUT THE GIRL AND THE FAMILY AND BRING AWARENESS!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> DEFINITELY WHAT NEEDS TO BE ANNOUNCED.THANKS JORGE FOR THE INFORMATION. THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT. TRYING TO HELP OUT THE GIRL AND THE FAMILY AND BRING AWARENESS!!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> TTT


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA ROGER! :wave: THE '72 WAS LOOKING CHINGON AT THE GUADALUPE SHOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

blkrag said:


> Thx homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Gracias homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_HAPPY FATHERS DAY AZ!!!!!!_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE OG AZ SIDE FATHERS!!! AND IF YOU ARE A SINGLE MOM BEING THE FATHER TOO, THIS IS FOR YOU TOO!!
HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY! PEACE!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

happy fathers day to all lowrider dads


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

lilwill1999 said:


> happy fathers day to all lowrider dads


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE OG AZ SIDE FATHERS!!! AND IF YOU ARE A SINGLE MOM BEING THE FATHER TOO, THIS IS FOR YOU TOO!!
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY! PEACE!


 
:thumbsup::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE OG AZ SIDE FATHERS!!! AND IF YOU ARE A SINGLE MOM BEING THE FATHER TOO, THIS IS FOR YOU TOO!!
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY! PEACE!


Now thats Being REAL HOMIE:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> Happy Fathers Day


 
:wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE DADS OUT THERE :wave:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Happy fathers day az'ers hope every1 is having a great day. Got my frame all ready for the powdercoat shop in the morn today now time to rebuild and chrome the engine before it goes back in. Man it nvr ends lol


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

Happy Fathers Day Homies!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:happysad: I KNOW IT IS A LITTLE LATE BUT....HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL OF THE AZ SIDE!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Thank you we'll be in touch with you to give you more information.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! _

_I want to thank everyone who sent me Father Day texts...._
_I don't care what anyone says about you vatos....._


*I LOVE THE AZSIDE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*









_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　








　
　
　
*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*
*　*
　








　








　








　
　


















　








　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

15 $ for cars and bikes more info hit me up 5209070432


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

blkrag said:


> Thx homie


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY LATE FATHERS DAY HOMIES!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> HAPPY LATE FATHERS DAY HOMIES!


 
:thumbsup::wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


 
:wave: Now thats what I'm talking about !!! :worship: Im getting ready for the lake trip to ......:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

beanerman said:


> Ttt


 


:wave::wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

1mexikan said:


> Happy Fathers Day Homies!!


 
:wave::wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: Now thats what I'm talking about !!! :worship: Im getting ready for the lake trip to ......:thumbsup:


happy late fathers day Bro!!!!


and ya it was nice, and relaxing!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> HAPPY LATE FATHERS DAY HOMIES!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl::wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


I SEE WHITE WALLS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE.


ya carnal nice relaxin time...... i ended up takin 3 30packs,, i drank from like 7 am sat, till at least midnite and i was feelin real Art :loco:

there was a lil sumpin for everybody !!:thumbsup::boink::finger::inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I SEE WHITE WALLS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


naw the mickey thompson low low editions :twak:

what up lil brudda!!!
:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> naw the mickey thompson low low editions :twak:
> 
> what up lil brudda!!!
> :finger:


at least they aint black walls no more lol naw they look good though homie!! and shit just "working" and you happy late fathers day homie!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> at least they aint black walls no more lol naw they look good though homie!! and shit just "working" and you happy late fathers day homie!!


rite on homie thanks!!!! ya and takin a lil break!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

nice homie, you hung over lol??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> nice homie, you hung over lol??


not one bit,, im a lil burnt out,, but i ate and dranks so much it kept me kool!!!!!!!! but ya all day drinkin like that is aaaaight!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> not one bit,, im a lil burnt out,, but i ate and dranks so much it kept me kool!!!!!!!! but ya all day drinkin like that is aaaaight!


hahahahahaha yea ever now and then it is fun!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Notes from the Edge of Life*

Dear Noah, 
We could have sworn you said the ark wasn't leaving till 5. 
Sincerely, 
Unicorns 



Dear Twilight fans, 
Please realize that because vampires are dead and have no blood pumping through them, they can never get an erection. Enjoy fantasizing about that. 
Sincerely, 
Logic 


Dear Icebergs, 
Sorry to hear about the global warming. Karma's a bitch. 
Sincerely, 
The Titanic 


Dear America , 
You produced Miley Cyrus. Bieber is your punishment. 
Sincerely, 
Canada 



Dear Yahoo, 
I've never heard anyone say, "I don't know, let's Yahoo! it..." just saying... 
Sincerely, 
Google 



Dear 2010, 
So I hear the best rapper is white and the president is black? WTF happened?! 
Sincerely, 
1985 



Dear girls who have been dumped, 
There are plenty of fish in the sea... Just kidding! They're all dead. 
Sincerely, 
BP 



Dear Saturn, 
I liked it, so I put a ring on it. 
Sincerely, 
God 



Dear jf;ldsfa/kvsmmklnn, 
Please lknvfdmv.xvn. 
Sincerely, 
Stevie Wonder 



Dear Skin-Colored Band Aids, 
Please make one for every skin color. 
Sincerely, 
Black people 



Dear Scissors, 
I feel your pain.....no one wants to run with me either. 
Sincerely, 
Sarah Palin 



Dear Osama Bin Laden, 
Marco.... 
Sincerely, 
United States 


Dear World of Warcraft, 
Thank you for ensuring my son's virginity. 
Sincerely, 
Parents Everywhere 


Dear Batman, 
What was your power again? 
Sincerely, 
Superman 


Dear Customers, 
Yes, we ARE making fun of you in Vietnamese. 
Sincerely, 
Nail Salon Ladies 


Dear Ugly People, 
You're welcome. 
Sincerely, 
Alcohol 


Dear World, 
Please stop freaking out about 2012. Our calendars end there because some Spanish d-bags invaded our country and we got a little busy ok? 
Sincerely, 
The Mayans 



Dear White People, 
Don't you just hate immigrants? 
Sincerely, 
Native Americans 



Dear iPhone, 
Please stop spell checking all of my rude words into nice words. You piece of shut. Sincerely, 
Every iPhone User 


Dear Trash, 
At least you get picked up... 
Sincerely, 
The Girls of Jersey Shore 



Dear Man, 
It's cute, but can you pick up peanuts with it? 
Sincerely, 
Elephant


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

:wave:::wave::wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up playa!!!!!!!!!


GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave:::wave::wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *Notes from the Edge of Life*
> 
> Dear Noah,
> We could have sworn you said the ark wasn't leaving till 5.
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave:::wave::wave:


you forgot to take your rims cow tip'n!! i guess i have to drop them off one of these days??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


what a whore ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> what up playa!!!!!!!!!


Same ole. Just here at work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Same ole. Just here at work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> you forgot to take your rims cow tip'n!! i guess i have to drop them off one of these days??


You didn't tell me you were done with em. I'll prob be on that side this coming up weekend.ill grab em then


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> You didn't tell me you were done with em. I'll prob be on that side this coming up weekend.ill grab em then


cool and my bad lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

INTRUDERS_PHXAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Wat up az good morn waitin for those torta Tuesday pics lol


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! _


_Here goes your video of the day!!!!!_

_



_
_*Pic of the day!!!!*_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

fo the ones that miss that old school up loader here u go homies http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Damn ain't no1 in this mutha today Wats up with torta tuesday that's y I cum up in here lol


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

blkrag said:


> Damn ain't no1 in this mutha today Wats up with torta tuesday that's y I cum up in here lol


X2 !! Here you go Azside! Torta Tuesday


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Last one!!Later AZSIDE!









:inout:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Last one!!Later AZSIDE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:worship::worship::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:uffin:uffin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

1981 cutlass with 87 euro clip painted viper blue pearl blue with candy patterns interior was taken out but still here, tags are almost up to date 2010 on non opp. back bumper is not painted but here. engraving on all trimmings v8 307 runs nice. painted spokes 13s no hydros cut springs 4 1/2 in the front if any qustions pm me NO trades cash $1900 thanks 
​


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up O.G's:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

UPDATED FLYER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MORE PEOPLE ON THEM...














AND I JUST GOT A SET OF THESE DONATED FOR THE RAFFLE ALSO!!!

THEY ARE THE SHIZZNET!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRAND NEW IN SEALED BOX!!





















List Price:$179.95Price:$149.00 & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details You Save:$30.95 (17%) o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o


*In Stock.*
Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available. 
*Want it delivered Thursday, June 23?* Order it in the next 22 hours and 2 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. 
Details 

*9 new* from $149.00 *114 used* from $39.99 *19 refurbished* from $37.89 








SO DONT MISS OUT ON THIS ITEM OR ANY OF THE OTHER ITEMS ITS ALL FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: Still looking for a true 1979 cutlass header pannel !! I got grills , but I need the pannel.........


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

any one got a raghouse they might wanna trade for a running 64 rag project???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Or if anybody have any 1978 grills ?? that would help me alot !! :rofl:


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> UPDATED FLYER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MORE PEOPLE ON THEM...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  IT STILL IS TORTA TUESDAY!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:finger: :finger: :finger: :finger:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

GOOD MORNING AZ :wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :finger: :finger: :finger: :finger:


:finger::finger::finger::biggrin: WHATS UP MANDO


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> UPDATED FLYER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MORE PEOPLE ON THEM...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :finger::finger::finger::biggrin: WHATS UP MANDO


:biggrin: NOTHING MUCH CURTIS uffin: JUST CHILLIN. WHAT IS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> UPDATED FLYER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MORE PEOPLE ON THEM...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_Another OG Felony Creations......._


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :h5: Still looking for a true 1979 cutlass header pannel !! I got grills , but I need the pannel.........


 Got one


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> [


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _
> 
> 
> _Another OG Felony Creations......._


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutlass.hopper said:


> Got one


:thumbsup: Hell !! Yeeaa!! .........How much do you want for it ?? or are you willing to trade for it ???? :rofl:

I have two 12" speakers in a box ??? Let me know { ASAP !! }


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutlass.hopper said:


> Got one


 
REMEMBER THE GRILLS FROM A 1978 ARE BIGGER THEN A , GRILL FROM A 1979 ....I HAVE A TRUE 1979 CUTLASS ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutlass.hopper said:


> Got one


:thumbsup: { 602 } 486-0051 MY CELL # ....................................WEASEL.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:


Az_Chicano_1 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


YOU GOT GOOD TASTE HOMIE ....:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU GOT GOOD TASTE HOMIE ....


get em hector!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

*64sub*
*Az_Chicano_1*
*Ben'sCustomWheels* look who came out to play 
*elphoenixquetzal*
*PLANJOE*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> *64sub*
> *Az_Chicano_1*
> *Ben'sCustomWheels* look who came out to play
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *PLANJOE*


you scared him off


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> you scared him off


LOL I guess I did. :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


HOW MUCH FOR THE GIRL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

FUCKEN HUMP DAY!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP MIKE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP MIKE


LOOKING FOR AIR BAGS TO TO PUT ON THE RAG.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> LOOKING FOR AIR BAGS TO TO PUT ON THE RAG.



QUIT BEING A CHONCH AND PUT HYDROS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

AZ DOES ANYBODY HANE ANY MINI COIL SPRINGS FOR SALE I NEED SOME QUICK


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

supercoolguy said:


> any one got a raghouse they might wanna trade for a running 64 rag project???


bump


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> QUIT BEING A CHONCH AND PUT HYDROS :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE GIRL!


you cant afford her!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> you cant afford her!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> you cant afford her!!!


J/K LOL!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> QUIT BEING A CHONCH AND PUT HYDROS :biggrin:


 x63


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :roflmao::wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> *64sub*
> *Az_Chicano_1*
> *Ben'sCustomWheels* look who came out to play
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *PLANJOE*


:uh: ALL HE CAME IN FOR WAS TO POST HIS BUSINESS FLYER!!! :angry:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> QUIT BEING A CHONCH AND PUT HYDROS :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:........................:rofl:..........................................:werd:........I KNOW..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: ALL HE CAME IN FOR WAS TO POST HIS BUSINESS FLYER!!! :angry:


next time reply when i post shit to you then!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

plus this sucks now!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

The word of the day:

BULLSHIT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMLIA!!!!!! _


_We got new updates on our website!!!!_

_Check out what the lowrider scene is_
_looking like in New Jersey!_

_Plus check out a crazy ass hopping video on our homepage!_

New Jersey link: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_We would like to thank all the clubs who support each other and try to help others in need. We're proud to be part of a Lowrider Community who is so UNITED!:thumbsup:_

_This show should be a preview of how HUGE the "Cruise for the Cause" is going to be......_










_Help us help the Kids...... :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> The word of the day:
> 
> BULLSHIT


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just In!!!!_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> next time reply when i post shit to you then!!!!


 I WAS JUST PLAYING WITH YOUR EMOTION!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> The word of the day:
> 
> BULLSHIT



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> I WAS JUST PLAYING WITH YOUR EMOTION!!!! :biggrin:


BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> plus this sucks now!!!


BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


BULLSHIT 
!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> you cant afford her!!!


BULLSHIT !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> NOT BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


STRAIT BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> QUIT BEING A CHONCH AND PUT HYDROS :biggrin:


OK ENUFF WITH THE BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> AZ DOES ANYBODY HANE ANY MINI COIL SPRINGS FOR SALE I NEED SOME QUICK


CAN SOMEBODY HELP WITH THE BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=Lunas64;14209723]







[/QUOTE]

THIS IS DEFINITLY NOT BULLSHIT :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: ALL HE CAME IN FOR WAS TO POST HIS BUSINESS FLYER!!! :angry:


COME IN AND HANG OUT UP IN THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMLIA!!!!!! _
> 
> 
> _We got new updates on our website!!!!_
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> QUIT BEING A CHONCH AND PUT HYDROS :biggrin:





unity1963 said:


> x63


Its a topless thang! You guys wouldnt understand!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND IM REALLY GET TIRED OF THIS DATA BASE ERROR BULLSHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Its a topless thang! You guys wouldnt understand!


SHOW ME THE TITTAYS OR ITS ALL BULLSHIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Just In!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK IM OUT THIS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> LOOKING FOR AIR BAGS TO TO PUT ON THE RAG.


come and see me at auto culture we got what you need


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

64sub said:


> come and see me at auto culture we got what you need


is that where ue at james????


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > _GM AZ FAMLIA!!!!!! _
> ...


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> is that where ue at james????


yes sir , installs and sales


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

64sub said:


> come and see me at auto culture we got what you need


Thanks James!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> yes sir , installs and sales


is it this one?? http://www.autoculturellc.com/


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> BULLSHIT


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


:wave: 'SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ITS FUCKEN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, THE TROKA SHIRT WILL BE PLACED ON HOLD FOR ANOTHER WEEK OR TWO. WHAT I DO HAVE READY TO ROCK IS " THE CICLA " TEE... SHIRTS ARE AVAILABLE NOW!!











MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN SMALL TO 3X ARE 20.00 AND WOMENS TANK TOPS AND KIDS ARE 15.00.​


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> next time reply when i post shit to you then!!!!


sounds like someone needs a hug


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Its a topless thang! You guys wouldnt understand!


rookie cant hit a switch so he feels safe with baggs:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity1963 said:


> rookie cant hit a switch so he feels safe with baggs:roflmao::roflmao:


...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::drama::drama::drama::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 12 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*64sub*
*ART LOKS*+
*JM0NEY*
*unity_mike*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Cmon man, Even trucks no longer want bags!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> View attachment 327538
> 
> Cmon man, Even trucks no longer want bags!


:0:0:0:0:0:0:0


























:roflmao::roflmao::drama::drama:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BAGGED LIKE A MO FO!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> BAGGED LIKE A MO FO!!!!!!


Luna heard bags and was like "LUNA 64 TO THE RESCUE!!! NANA NANA NANA NANA AIRBAGS AIRBAGS!!! 









































J/K:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats up *Al* just wake up???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> BAGGED LIKE A MO FO!!!!!!


we gotta do this to the sixfo!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity1963 said:


> rookie cant hit a switch so he feels safe with baggs:roflmao::roflmao:


Okey mista hardtop always breaking down because of my hydros!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> Okey mista hardtop always breaking down because of my hydros!


airbagg hopper son!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Okey mista hardtop always breaking down because of my hydros!


not defending him but *** bags break down to and also can make your car break down with juice or air its how you use the set up that determines weather you break down all the time or not....just saying


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

If you get bags you gotta get a man purse like luna. Now that's having bags fo yo ass :biggrin: and if you get switches just add accumulators to it and you will be cruising smooth.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> If you get bags you gotta get a man purse like luna. Now that's having bags fo yo ass :biggrin: and if you get switches just add accumulators to it and you will be cruising smooth.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
yea accumalators and shocks with juice is a huge ass difference!!!!! feels like a better than stock ride!!



*but in the end its your ride your vision homie!!!*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+
*smiley602*
well look who decided to pop in here Art Loco


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (*2 members and 2 guests*)

elphoenixquetzal
ART LOKS+
wow nobody is in here


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

LIL
















Its self


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Okey mista hardtop always breaking down because of my hydros!


lol u forgot to say mr 3 hardtops


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

WUSSUP BIG AZ SIDE!!! HAHA!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> BAGGED LIKE A MO FO!!!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Fuk all who don't like my bags! That's some BULLSHIT

Peepee cars with hydros is just as gay as bags! Accumulators? Fuk those too! 

Hahaahhahahhahaha! Pinche vatos! 

In other words who gives a fuck what a person has!?! lol!

I like the bullshit up in here!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *ART LOKS*+
> ...


man bro been bz...... here at work aint no joke!!!! no sleep for the wicked!!! whats good witcho chicken???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Fuk all who don't like my bags! That's some BULLSHIT
> 
> Peepee cars with hydros is just as gay as bags! Accumulators? Fuk those too!
> 
> ...


*and thats some real bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Fuk all who don't like my bags! That's some BULLSHIT
> 
> Peepee cars with hydros is just as gay as bags! Accumulators? Fuk those too!
> 
> ...


EASY TURBO!!!!! 

YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!

SOME BULLSHIT TOO!

LOLOLOL

WHENEVER U FOOLS WANNA BUMPER UP..... BRING IT!! JUST PLEASE WAIT TIL IT GETS COOLER, TOO DAMN HOT THESE DAYS!!!

I WILL LOSE... BUT LIKE ART BUCK SAYS....I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!

ANYWAYS...... HAVIN NO JOB IS KINDA KOOL!!! IVE BEEN VISITING ALL THE PEEPS AROUND TOWN.

ANYONE WANNA DO LUNCH MANANA, I AM AVAILABLE!! LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> EASY TURBO!!!!!
> 
> YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!
> 
> ...


baller shot caller runnin around town in baggied 64 foe impala!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> EASY TURBO!!!!!
> 
> YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!
> 
> ...


You finally retired Luna???:dunno::dunno:






just joking


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Fuk all who don't like my bags! That's some BULLSHIT
> 
> Peepee cars with hydros is just as gay as bags! Accumulators? Fuk those too!
> 
> ...



Yup its your ride not anybody elses!!! Do your thing and fuck what anybody else says!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> man bro been bz...... here at work aint no joke!!!! no sleep for the wicked!!! whats good witcho chicken???


not muchjust waiting to clock out of this mofo long day for some damn reason!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao:...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> EASY TURBO!!!!!
> 
> YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!
> 
> ...


 
------:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:------

*I can do breakfast not lunch* :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> EASY TURBO!!!!!
> 
> YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!
> 
> ...


I gotta work manana but lunch sounds gooooooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Your still gay mr buck and I don't give a bag :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Your still gay mr buck and I don't give a bag :biggrin:


thats tooo damn funny!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> You finally retired Luna???:dunno::dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NOT RETIRED.... BUT HOPIN TO GET "REHIRED" !!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ------:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:------
> 
> *I can do breakfast not lunch* :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



CANT DO BREAKFAST.... I SLEEP IN THESE DAYS!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TOMORROW IS FRIDAY.... AINT GOT NO JOB...... AINT GOT SHIT TO DO........ I MAY HANG OUT WITH BIG BEN!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> ITS FUCKEN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0



unity1963 said:


> lol u forgot to say mr 3 hardtops


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I gotta work manana but lunch sounds gooooooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


:biggrin: I FINALLY GOTS ME A JOBBY JOB AND I AM OFF TOMORROW!!!  HOOTERS FOR LUNCH THEN?????? :naughty:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

smiley602 said:


> Your still gay mr buck and I don't give a bag :biggrin:


Says the guy named "Smiley"! WTH?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> thats tooo damn funny!!!!


Sniff birdshit old man!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I FINALLY GOTS ME A JOBBY JOB AND I AM OFF TOMORROW!!!  HOOTERS FOR LUNCH THEN?????? :naughty:


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> I WAS JUST PLAYING WITH YOUR EMOTION!!!! :biggrin:


lol i know homie!!!!! it gets pretty slow here now days


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Its a topless thang! You guys wouldnt understand!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

64sub said:


> come and see me at auto culture we got what you need


whats up homie???? you hooked me up when i went there!!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963 said:


> sounds like someone needs a hug


:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963 said:


> rookie cant hit a switch so he feels safe with baggs:roflmao::roflmao:


:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> TOMORROW IS FRIDAY.... AINT GOT NO JOB...... AINT GOT SHIT TO DO........ I MAY HANG OUT WITH BIG BEN!!!


hell yeah homie, im down!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I FINALLY GOTS ME A JOBBY JOB AND I AM OFF TOMORROW!!!  HOOTERS FOR LUNCH THEN?????? :naughty:


sounds good..... where you working at???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

What I tell ya, alil controversy will bring people back to this topic like flies to shit....


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity1963 said:


> lol u forgot to say mr 3 hardtops


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> EASY TURBO!!!!!
> 
> YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!
> 
> ...



More time to drink beer huh tata!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> Fuk all who don't like my bags! That's some BULLSHIT
> 
> Peepee cars with hydros is just as gay as bags! Accumulators? Fuk those too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> EASY TURBO!!!!!
> 
> YA WHAT ART BUCK SAYS!!!
> 
> ...


Call me cause if you're going to Hooters for lunch I might have to leave work early today.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　








　



















　
　
*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*






















*　*








　
　








　








　
　


















　

　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Sniff  bullshit  old man!


 FIXED!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Nice! Congrats!


:cheesy: THANKS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol i know homie!!!!! it gets pretty slow here now days


:yessad: :yessad: BUT IT IS UP TO US TO KEEP THIS THREAD POPPIN!!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> sounds good..... where you working at???


:biggrin: THANKS! I WORK AS A DRIVER FOR A POOL REMODELING COMPANY. IT IS ONLY P/T FOR NOW. :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Call me cause if you're going to Hooters for lunch I might have to leave work early today.


:biggrin: :biggrin: AS LONG AS LUNA PICKS UP THE CHECK  I AM THERE!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WITCH HOOTERS YOU GUYS MEETING UP AT I MIGHT DITCH WORK FOR A FEW HOURS


----------



## tkarint (Jun 23, 2011)

"WITCH HOOTERS DITCH WORK"

Hey smiley602! you picked the right words, it rhymes well


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> WITCH HOOTERS YOU GUYS MEETING UP AT I MIGHT DITCH WORK FOR A FEW HOURS


ditch work day!!! Im down!!! What time is hooters?


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

somebody say HOOTERS ????? WHEN AND WHERE AM THERE


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: AS LONG AS LUNA PICKS UP THE CHECK  I AM THERE!!!


Luna aint got no job. He's going to need to start collecting cans. I'm sure he can collect a lot at Unity Mike's house


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Just in!!!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OK! ITS FRIDAY! HAVE A BEER ON US!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Luna aint got no job. He's going to need to start collecting cans. I'm sure he can collect a lot at Unity Mike's house


:angry: WELL IF HE CAN'T AFFORD HOOTERS WE CAN MEET AT McD'S AND GO CRAZY WITH THE DOLLAR MENU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHO IS TKARINT? ANYBODY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> WITCH HOOTERS YOU GUYS MEETING UP AT I MIGHT DITCH WORK FOR A FEW HOURS


THE NEW ONE ON 75TH AVE. & THOMAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THE NEW ONE ON 75TH AVE. & THOMAS! :biggrin:


what time???????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yessad: :yessad: BUT IT IS UP TO US TO KEEP THIS THREAD POPPIN!!!! :h5:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THANKS! I WORK AS A DRIVER FOR A POOL REMODELING COMPANY. IT IS ONLY P/T FOR NOW. :happysad:


yup yup thats true!!!! shit part time is better than nothing!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HOE81 said:


> somebody say HOOTERS ????? WHEN AND WHERE AM THERE


:yes: :h5: 75TH AVE. & THOMAS...TIME :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> Luna aint got no job. He's going to need to start collecting cans. I'm sure he can collect a lot at Unity Mike's house


lol that ***** will get rich!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> WHO IS TKARINT? ANYBODY


a ti que te valga verga guey!!!! jajajajajajaja


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: :h5: 75TH AVE. & THOMAS...TIME :dunno:


come on mando... your the one who opened your mouth and got all these people excited!!! soooooo WHAT TIME???????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> what time???????


:dunno: ALL I KNOW IS THAT ON WEDNESDAYS IT IS ALL YOU CAN EAT WINGS!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> come on mando... your the one who opened your mouth and got all these people excited!!! soooooo WHAT TIME???????


:banghead: :banghead: IT IS TOO DAMN HOT OUTSIDE FOR LUNCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :dunno: ALL I KNOW IS THAT ON WEDNESDAYS IT IS ALL YOU CAN EAT WINGS!!!!





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :banghead: :banghead: IT IS TOO DAMN HOT OUTSIDE FOR LUNCH!!! :biggrin:


awwww shit everyone mando backed out!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDE...DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE HOOK UP ON PLATES AND TAGS FOR MY CUTTY? :angry: I AM 100% SURE IT WILL NOT PASS EMISSIONS!!!! PLEASE PM ME WITH ANY INFO OR LEADS....THX!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> awwww shit everyone mando backed out!!!


:no: :no: EVERYBODY HAS DIFFERENT LUNCH TIMES!!  WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND ALL AGREE ON A TIME AND DAY.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Keep me posted if you all are there after I get out of work, I may go too!:rimshot:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Keep me posted if you all are there after I get out of work, I may go too!:rimshot:


x81


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :angry: WELL IF HE CAN'T AFFORD HOOTERS WE CAN MEET AT McD'S AND GO CRAZY WITH THE DOLLAR MENU!!!! :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol that ***** will get rich!!!!!


:0:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Keep me posted if you all are there after I get out of work, I may go too!:rimshot:





HOE81 said:


> x81


x63rag!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


hey art!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


NICE BIG BEN LOOKS REAL CLEAN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>





HOE81 said:


> NICE BIG BEN LOOKS REAL CLEAN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> AZ SIDE...DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE HOOK UP ON PLATES AND TAGS FOR MY CUTTY? :angry: I AM 100% SURE IT WILL NOT PASS EMISSIONS!!!! PLEASE PM ME WITH ANY INFO OR LEADS....THX!


 Hey homie I register mine in flagstaff just looked up an address to an apartment complex and used it been Wrkn for 5 yrs now lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=Ben'sCustomWheels;14216957]hey art!!!!!!!!








[/QUOTE]

my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Keep me posted if you all are there after I get out of work, I may go too!:rimshot:


:thumbsup: OH FO' SHO MR. bUCK!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hey art!!!!!!!!


:0 :0 :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> QUOTE=Ben'sCustomWheels;14216957]hey art!!!!!!!!


my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

:wave: Q-VO CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

:uh::ugh::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

:uh::yes::yes::thumbsup:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hey art!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

blkrag said:


> Hey homie I register mine in flagstaff just looked up an address to an apartment complex and used it been Wrkn for 5 yrs now lol


 THX FOR THE INFO HOMIE. I WAS GONNA REGISTER IT IN DOUGLAS,AZ BUT MY LADY'S UNCLE SAID THEY MADE HIM GET A DRIVERS LICENSE FROM THERE TOO. IF I DO THAT...CAN I DO THE REGISTERING HERE IN PHOENIX OR DO I HAVE TO TRAVEL TO FLAGSTAFF??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

J2theCHI said:


> :uh::ugh::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: YOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: YOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:



HEY MANDO YOU SHOULD TAKE YOUR CAR TO CHICOS EMMISIONS THEY WILL MAKE YOU CAR PASS THEY ARE ON 43 AVE AND VANBUREN NEXT TO NAPA AUTO PARTS GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

Whats up Everyone!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> Luna aint got no job. He's going to need to start collecting cans. I'm sure he can collect a lot at Unity Mike's house





Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol that ***** will get rich!!!!!


Not much cans! A lot of bottles!:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys should do the hooters thing on Saturday!!!! or in the evening when people usually get off of work.......fried pickles from hooters sound good!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hey art!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THX FOR THE INFO HOMIE. I WAS GONNA REGISTER IT IN DOUGLAS,AZ BUT MY LADY'S UNCLE SAID THEY MADE HIM GET A DRIVERS LICENSE FROM THERE TOO. IF I DO THAT...CAN I DO THE REGISTERING HERE IN PHOENIX OR DO I HAVE TO TRAVEL TO FLAGSTAFF??


Nah homie u can do it here like I said I just found an address in the phone book and went to dmv here in phx its easy


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :rofl: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

'SUP JOE!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

15$ for bikes cars and hop got king of the streets hit me up for more info 5209070432 bikini contest and food beer dj and more


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> HEY MANDO YOU SHOULD TAKE YOUR CAR TO CHICOS EMMISIONS THEY WILL MAKE YOU CAR PASS THEY ARE ON 43 AVE AND VANBUREN NEXT TO NAPA AUTO PARTS GOOD PEOPLE


:yes::yes:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> LOOKING FOR AIR BAGS TO TO PUT ON THE RAG.


 Mike, go to chasis tech, aim industries, or airbagit.com same company. No need to go anywhere else as middle man company. Worst case hit me up I got full bag set up.


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

regal85 said:


>


Like my new pillow


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

im there bro


Knightstalker said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 327809


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


lilwill1999 said:


> 15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


INTRUDERS_PHXAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! _


_FROM YOUR FAMILIA AT LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB....._
_PLEASE BE SAFE THIS WEEKEND!_


_THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!_










_Please come out and help the Kids........._


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


:wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> 'SUP JOE!


 WHAT' HAPPEN ART???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>




:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :wave:


:cheesy: HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>





:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> Was up AZ anybody no where i can find the chrome moldings for an 84 monte



:wave: is this for your sons monte ?? if so , do you think the moldings from a 1984 cutlass would fit ?? i have a full set ..........:rofl:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

wats up weasel how much u want for those chrome molding??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_TODAY!!!!!_

_Please come out and help the kids......_

_







_

_Central after!!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> wats up weasel how much u want for those chrome molding??




:wave: What up homie !!!......I payed $ 80.00 .........but all Im asking for is $ 60.00 for the set , OBO :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> wats up weasel how much u want for those chrome molding??





:rofl: Oh yea , and there to a 1984 cutlass .....................................................:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> wats up weasel how much u want for those chrome molding??




:nicoderm: Here is my cell # ..............602-486-0051...........................Weasel.....:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :thumbsup:





:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: .......................................:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>




:rofl: :rofl: ............................................. Whats up fellas !!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>




:thumbsup: Whats going Mr. ART LOKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........:roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>




OOOOPSS !!!! Mybad ..............Whats going { ON } Mr. ART LOKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


>





:wave: Hello !!!!!!! Mr. Luna ..................my 73 cutlass mite ?? be ready ?? for this show .........


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: Hello !!!!!!! Mr. Luna ..................my 73 cutlass mite ?? be ready ?? for this show .........



KOOL BRO, BRING EM OUT THERE!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :thumbsup:



:wave:What up! 


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :rofl: :rofl: ............................................. Whats up fellas !!!!!!


:nicoderm::roflmao:What up!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :thumbsup:





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _
> 
> _TODAY!!!!!_
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone hitting up the SouthSide this evening ? We will be at the wash around 7 .


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


We"ll be there homie!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

gzking said:


> Anyone hitting up the SouthSide this evening ? We will be at the wash around 7 .


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone know the old link for the image up loader?


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

CADDY92480 said:


> anyone know the old link for the image up loader?


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/ that the old uploader


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whats up bro?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Not much cans! A lot of bottles!:biggrin:


a LOT of bottles huh mikey!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


que onda mandito??


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _


_We want to thank: Phoenique Classics CC, Sophisticated Few CC, Slow Lane CC, Dukes CC, Majestics CC, Redeemed CC, Knights Image CC, Respectfully Rolling CC, Life CC, New Image CC, Spirit CC, Toda Madre CC, Viejitos CC, Silent Breeze CC, Desert Life CC, Old School CC, Intruders CC, Rollerz Only CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Nokturnal CC and all the solo riderz that came out to support us!!!!!!_
_It was so packed and we where so busy we might have missed somebody. Please forgive us if we did......_
_We want to thank Jose Cortez for being our DJ and doing a excellent job!!!! Plus shout out to IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE for shooting the show!!! And special thanks to the ACA for being there! You know joining the ACA just about guarantees you a show!_
_The Lowrider Bikes came out in force and we expect double that next year! Now we want to bring all this to out the Phoenix Prime event and show the same love to the Homie's out there! So please everybody lets post this event on Myspace, Facebook, Twitter everywhere!!!! Promote! Promote! Promote! Lets make "The Cruising For The Cause" one of the biggest events ever!!!!_:thumbsup:









　
　
_Now here go a few pic's of the show done by the one & only OG FELONY!!!!!_























































_GOODTIMES!!!!_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> a LOT of bottles huh mikey!!!


damn rite!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> OOOOPSS !!!! Mybad ..............Whats going { ON } Mr. ART LOKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................:loco:


work my brudda , is all i know!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

doughboy93 said:


> We"ll be there homie!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ya i think there gonna be alot out there,,, this hits a lil to close to home if you know what i mean homie!!! thanks for the support!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _
> 
> 
> _We want to thank: Phoenique Classics CC, Sophisticated Few CC, Slow Lane CC, Dukes CC, Majestics CC, Redeemed CC, Knights Image CC, Respectfully Rolling CC, Life CC, New Image CC, Spirit CC, Toda Madre CC, Viejitos CC, Silent Breeze CC, Desert Life CC, Old School CC, Intruders CC, Rollerz Only CC, Phoenix Prime CC and all the solo riderz that came out to support us!!!!!!_
> ...


 


glad the show had a good turnout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and thanks for the upcoming support!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> glad the show had a good turnout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and thanks for the upcoming support!!!


YOU GOT IT MON!
GREAT CAUSE!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's up AZ. I just made the very 1st Low Life Magazine Calendar! It's a 6 month Calendar for the last 6 months in 2011. It features rides from the 1st 6 Issues of LLM. It's only $7 so go to www.lowlifemagazine.com Click on the "Order 6 Month Calendar" Link and order yours today and represent that AZ LOWrider LIFEstyle........


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: TOMORROW IS ANOTHER TORTA TUESDAY  HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: TOMORROW IS ANOTHER TORTA TUESDAY  HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK!!!


 :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ. I just made the very 1st Low Life Magazine Calendar! It's a 6 month Calendar for the last 6 months in 2011. It features rides from the 1st 6 Issues of LLM. It's only $7 so go to www.lowlifemagazine.com Click on the "Order 6 Month Calendar" Link and order yours today and represent that AZ LOWrider LIFEstyle........


that waz up bro will oder it


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  IT IS TIME FOR ANOTHER EDITION OF "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: HERE IS MY LAST PIC! :biggrin: GOTTA GET READY FOR WORK :uh: LAAAAAAATERZ!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ. I just made the very 1st Low Life Magazine Calendar! It's a 6 month Calendar for the last 6 months in 2011. It features rides from the 1st 6 Issues of LLM. It's only $7 so go to www.lowlifemagazine.com Click on the "Order 6 Month Calendar" Link and order yours today and represent that AZ LOWrider LIFEstyle........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :naughty: HERE IS MY LAST PIC! :biggrin: GOTTA GET READY FOR WORK :uh: LAAAAAAATERZ!!!


Great job Mando!!!!!
Wat away to start the day!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

I second that a great way to start the day az style


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
_Respectfully Rolling CC is having a Car Wash this Saturday July 2nd! 43rd and camelbak at carls jr... The home depot parking lot... 8 am ti ?_
_More Details coming soon!!!!!!_
　
　








　
*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*
*　*








　








　























　








　
　











　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ. I just made the very 1st Low Life Magazine Calendar! It's a 6 month Calendar for the last 6 months in 2011. It features rides from the 1st 6 Issues of LLM. It's only $7 so go to www.lowlifemagazine.com Click on the "Order 6 Month Calendar" Link and order yours today and represent that AZ LOWrider LIFEstyle........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

blkrag said:


> I second that a great way to start the day az style


ANYTHING FOR DA TROOPS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK HERE IS THE LUNCH SHIFT,, NOT TO MANY CAUSE I GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO, BUT I WILL TRY LATER!!!!!!!!


ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Pictures so big it's almost like they are sitting on your desk.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Pictures so big it's almost like they are sitting on your desk.


I KNOW HUH :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ANYTHING FOR DA TROOPS!!!!





















support our troops!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OH! INTRUDERS HAVING A EVENT TOO! LOOKING. FOR FLYER NOW!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HERE WE GO......










HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> nice pics


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

these are for you hector....... cleanin out my comp and before i erase thawt you would like em!!!! 

just beer me at next show...
..and hide from mikee!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> these are for you hector....... cleanin out my comp and before i erase thawt you would like em!!!!
> 
> just beer me at next show...
> ..and hide from mikee!!!!


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


 ALL WINNERS!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody got a 60-80gn ipod for sale?let me know


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

whats up og az side! need some advice for my 63 impala! im rolling with a stock 327 edelbrock intake and carb, & headman headers. I decided to go with glass packs for exhaust! But i am not sure what diameter to go with for the pipe! should i go with 2" or 2 1/4"?

the dude at the shop suggests i go with 2 3/4 pipe with a 2 1/4 chrom tip. what ya guys think?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE PICS YOU POSTED ART :loco: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody got a 60-80gn ipod for sale?let me know


:happysad: I HAVE A BRAND NEW, NEVER BEEN USED OR LOADED WITH MUSIC 2GB IPOD SHUFFLE. THEY GO FOR $50 BUT I WILL LET IT GO FOR $30.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

show or shine








15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432​


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :happysad: I HAVE A BRAND NEW, NEVER BEEN USED OR LOADED WITH MUSIC 2GB IPOD SHUFFLE. THEY GO FOR $50 BUT I WILL LET IT GO FOR $30.


 Ended up gettin a 160gb from Craigslist.Gracias anyways Mando69c/10


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


you took the pics when you woke up! lmao!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _


_We got new updates on our website Homie's!!!!!_
_Check out some firme pic's from the StreetLow Show!_
_And we're debuting the our version of the "Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Show" starring AZ!!!!:thumbsup:_

StreetLow Pic's: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/












_This show is all the net now!!!!!! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Respectfully Rolling CC is having a Car Wash this Saturday July 2nd! 43rd and camelbak at carls jr... The home depot parking lot... 8 am ti ?_
_More Details coming soon!!!!!!_

They need a motor for the lift on a van for a wheelchair......

Please come out and support this cause....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you took the pics when you woke up! lmao!!!!


shit,,,,,, the more i drink the finer i get:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i hate to say it but FUCKIN LAY IT LOW SUX,,,, I GUES I COULD COME ON MONDAYS AND READ ALL THAT HAPPENED IN A WEEK IN 5 MINUTES. POPLE JUST NEED TO MAKE NEW HANDLE!!! LATER AZ SIDE. ALOT LATER.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mikee,,,,elphoenix?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok this is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!



1983 lincoln said:


>


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry I have not been on layitlow in a minute but thought i would let yall know i am selling my 1974 Olds Royale all original Execpt the radio
I have this beautiful convertible that is fully operational leather seats it has black carpet
no cracks on windows and plates (Has classic car plates "Copper") are current for 1 year!
it has a strong motor and trany 
all it needs is a good cut and buffing and a set of rims and you are good to go,
the top is electric and works but the vinyl top is torn to pieces 
(price for new vinyl top $399)
will be a grate lowrider or cruiser 
if interested call text or email 
480 274 9190


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check out my tata ninja in full effect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> check out my tata ninja in full effect!!!!!!!!!!!


Why not....aint got shit to do!!!! I need to drop off a 30 to Carolyns!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Why not....aint got shit to do!!!! I need to drop off a 30 to Carolyns!!!!


get a job mawfawka! Go cut some grass! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Why not....aint got shit to do!!!! I need to drop off a 30 to Carolyns!!!!


get a job mawfawka! Go cut some grass! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


thats like the perfect ass and the ultimate ass!!!!:bowrofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> thats like the perfect ass and the ultimate ass!!!!:bowrofl:



did you look in the window?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Why not....aint got shit to do!!!! I need to drop off a 30 to Carolyns!!!!





BigMandoAZ said:


> did you look in the window?


tata you old perv! quit looking in that girls window and bring me a 30pack.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> did you look in the window?


perfect:fool2: ass(the Girl) ultimate ass (satchel guy):bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> did you look in the window?


just printed a copy and laminated it for my wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME & IDENTITY Car Clubs Present Show & Shine Benefit and would like to invite Your Family, Friends, Neighbors and Your Rides out to Support a Great Cause.

The National Marrow Donor Program will be there.
We are in search of a Rare "Bone Marrow Match"
So come out Enter Raffles, enjoy a cool A&W desert,Check out some Clean rides and Get Tested to see if your are the "LIFE SAVER" 

Sponsored by; Arizona LOWRIDERS Support LEUKEMIA Awareness &
KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT

Please"Share" the Invite. Thank You


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> did you look in the window?


I was gonna tag him in this on facebook... 




But don't want tata sleeping on the couch :happysad:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> mikee,,,,elphoenix?????


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE CARNAL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:scrutinize: DERRRTY OL' MAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> I was gonna tag him in this on facebook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 'SUP!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up mike it's jacob hit me up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

jachavez22 said:


> was up mike it's jacob hit me up


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

What up Az side....I got a 1000 watt 2 channel amp and a 12inch kicker sub with a sealed box for 3 12inch woofers for sale $120...check my posts for pics...Danny 602-312-8877


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :inout:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az side what's good mikey


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_Well with our Facebook at the limit of 5,000 friends and our Myspace at 1,000 friends we're getting this Cause out to alot of Gente!!!!_
_Plus we got the flyer on our website!!!! Front Page!!!! We're about to hit 50,000 HITS and believe me alot of people will see it!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

sup az??


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Just want to say thanks for all your help, appreciate it*

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _
> 
> _Well with our Facebook at the limit of 5,000 friends and our Myspace at 1,000 friends we're getting this Cause out to alot of Gente!!!!_
> _Plus we got the flyer on our website!!!! Front Page!!!! We're about to hit 50,000 HITS and believe me alot of people will see it!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> thats like the perfect ass and the ultimate ass!!!!:bowrofl:


He is PEEPIN LUNA!!!


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Good Morning AZ!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> :thumbsup:


NOT A PROBLEM!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> Good morning az side what's good mikey


WHAT UP HOMIE? READY FOR A LONG WEEKEND!:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZ!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OH CHIT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:this is what needs to come back on LIL shit like this


thepenguin013 said:


> whats up og az side! need some advice for my 63 impala! im rolling with a stock 327 edelbrock intake and carb, & headman headers. I decided to go with glass packs for exhaust! But i am not sure what diameter to go with for the pipe! should i go with 2" or 2 1/4"?
> 
> the dude at the shop suggests i go with 2 3/4 pipe with a 2 1/4 chrom tip. what ya guys think?


 If you are looking for performances and slightly just slightly better fuel economy do the bigger pipe if you just want it to be loud do the smaller pipe!!!:thumbsup:good luck homie!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:this is what needs to come back on LIL shit like this
> If you are looking for performances and slightly just slightly better fuel economy do the bigger pipe if you just want it to be loud do the smaller pipe!!!:thumbsup:good luck homie!!


 
i know huh


to much pipin goin on mijo!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident. They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az. CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Angel/Techniques said:


> Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident. They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az. CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard.


Sorry to hear about that!!! I will stop by hopefully atleast to give a donation!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Angel/Techniques said:


> *Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident. They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az. CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard*.[/QUOTE]...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*GOD BLESS HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!*

*:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident.*

*They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az.*

*CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard*.


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:this is what needs to come back on LIL shit like this
> If you are looking for performances and slightly just slightly better fuel economy do the bigger pipe if you just want it to be loud do the smaller pipe!!!:thumbsup:good luck homie!!


Thanks for the info man! I decided to go with the 2 1/4 from headers to glasspacks & 2" from glasspacks to the rear of the car! 

On a different note! anyone headed to Jags tonight?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Art Buck said:


> What's up AZ!


sup:twak:

this is why LIL sucks!!!!!!!! Nobody talks anymore.............where's Justin?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> sup:twak:
> 
> this is why LIL sucks!!!!!!!! Nobody talks anymore.............where's Justin?


damn thats it,,, LIL has you even missing justin,,,, but i was wonderin where are freindly niehborhood crack was at to!!!


what up art buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR YOU HECTOR................................







































WAIT FOR IT...............................





























BEEN A MIN.................................





























OK............................





























ALMOST THERE PLAYA..............................





























BAM................................
































NOT YET.........................................
































OK NOW.................................































WERE ALMOST THERE.................................













































BADA BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> sup:twak:
> 
> this is why LIL sucks!!!!!!!! Nobody talks anymore.............where's Justin?


 he postes this then is off what a great example haha ha ha ha ha ha just messin! oh wait you dont give buck huh so na not messin' ha ha ha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS ONES FOR YOU HECTOR................................
> 
> BADA BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *damn even I miss justin*,,,, but i was wonderin where my freindly niehborhood crack was at to!!!
> 
> 
> what up art buck wanna [email protected]$k !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Art Loco that was a pretty gay reply tsk tsk tsk:twak::nono::twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> FuckED!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


look at it again


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 8 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Angel/Techniques*
*Knightstalker*
*SPIRITRUNNER74*
.....................
where did art loco go??? five bucks he is getting a pic or something to get me back!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 8 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *Angel/Techniques*
> ...


hno:hno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> hno:hno:


:chuck::chuck:
:chuck::chuck:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok az side theres another car wash.........



**CAR WASH** this sat 8am..35th ave and Roosevelt..all donations/ proceeds are for a toddler going through Chemo. Please pass this along friends. 
Ya saben this is for a good cause please come out and support ....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
 


LATER BISCUT..... IM OUTEE G!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
 

LATER BISCUT TUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Thanks just help pass the word car wash this friday July 1st 3560 W Peoria from noon til 5 pm


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident. They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az. CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> sup:twak:
> 
> this is why LIL sucks!!!!!!!! Nobody talks anymore.............where's Justin?


:dunno: :dunno: I THINK CHUCKY AND CHAWPS WENT ALL :machinegun: :machinegun: ON JUSTIN AND DUMPED HIS BODY OUT IN THE MOJAVE DESERT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> What's up AZ!


:wave: WA'SUUUUUUUP aRT bUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> he postes this then is off what a great example haha ha ha ha ha ha just messin! oh wait you dont give buck huh so na not messin' ha ha ha


Lol!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WA'SUUUUUUUP aRT bUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


What up Loco!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> sup:twak:
> 
> this is why LIL sucks!!!!!!!! Nobody talks anymore.............where's Justin?


:wave: Sup mr. buck that don't give a mad fuck? Aka mr. OG Member


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> :wave: Sup mr. buck that don't give a mad fuck? Aka mr. OG Member


What's up homie!


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> What's up homie!


Same ol homie...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ITS FRIDAY AND...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ITS FRIDAY AND...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident.*
> 
> *They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az.*
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKA said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKA*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 9 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
:scrutinize:*BigMandoAZ*+ :scrutinize:
*caprice76*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Angel/Techniques said:


> Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident. They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az. CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


RAWLO62 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's for this weekend......_ 

We got a few car washes Saturday as you can see from the past 3 pages.......
Diablo President Respectfully Rolling CC ask me to post this:
　
　
_Respectfully Rolling CC is having a Car Wash this Saturday July 2nd! 43rd and camelbak at carls jr... The home depot parking lot... 8 am ti ?_
_More Details coming soon!!!!!!_

*They need a motor for the lift on a van for a wheelchair......*

*Please come out and support this cause....*
　








　
*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

RAWLO62 said:


>


Sounds like a good time!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin:
> 
> _Here's what i got so far homie's for this weekend......_
> 
> *JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now for your video of the day!!!!!_

_We got 2 versions of this video...the live sound version where you can hear the crowd & the old school bass pumping version! Reason? YouTube took our music from us! So we uploaded it on Facebook!!!!! We got Frank! Todd! Compitas! All go at it on film!!! :thumbsup:_



_Ain't this a BITCH! In "Preview" it show the Facebook Version but when you "Save" it does'nt work!!!!!_
_DAM new program!!!!! I was gonna give them big props but FFFFF it!!!!!_



Here's goes the YouTube Version:





 
If you want to see the best Version go to our website or Facebook.....

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=109215369171990




_GOODTIMES!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> :thumbsup::rimshot::h5::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

]*Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident. They are having a car wash Today Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az. CVS/Pharmacy from 12pm, noon, til 5 pm, all who can come out and support ,please help. Mega 104.3 will be on hand as well as members from the AZ NationalGuard*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:Need some support for a fellow Soldier, He just recently lost his 4 year old son this past weekend in an accident.*
> 
> *They are having a car wash this Friday July 1st at 3560 W. Peoria, Phoenix, Az.*
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok az side theres another car wash.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.,.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:LATEST ISSUE OF LOW LIFE MAGAZINE IN FULL EFFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://lowlifemagazine.com/July2011/flipviewerxpress.html


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: :inout:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: :inout:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ronnie Plumb shared a link.*

*July2011* 
lowlifemagazine.com 



4 hours ago · Share


 *Ronnie Plumb*
*Low Life Magazine July 2011 is LIVE! Check it out and show some love AZ!*


4 hours ago ·LikeUnlike ·








 

Write a comment...








 *Ronnie Plumb*
*Arizona represent! Theres no life like a Low Life!!!!*


14 hours ago · 5 ·LikeUnlike ·
Eddie Almaraz and 4 others like this.


 *Arthur Polin* WORD BOOOOOOOOOTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 seconds ago · LikeUnlike













Write a comment...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=chevycaprice89;14245655]







[/QUOTE





























]















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Low Life Magazine *


Publisher:Ronnie Plumb Date:28 Jun 2011 Size:8.25" × 10.75"
64 pages
Saddle-stitched Category:Auto & Cycles Tags:arizona, AZ, car club, Car Show, hynas, low life, low rider, Lowrider 
 

Facebook 
Twitter 
Get Link 
*Issue 7: July 2011 *

This month we bring a super clean Cadillac Fleetwood and 2 beautiful AZ Impalas to the table. Also Bikini Carwash Coverage and Identity CC Cinco De Mayo Carshow.

Show Preview 
*Get the Link to This Issue*



Issue link: 
You can copy and paste this link into any site, or bookmark it online or offline with any service.

Done


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :dunno: :dunno: I THINK CHUCKY AND CHAWPS WENT ALL :machinegun: :machinegun: ON JUSTIN AND DUMPED HIS BODY OUT IN THE MOJAVE DESERT!!!!! :biggrin:


nah Justins cool... He prolly doesnt wanna come in here since he sold his car.....:yessad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MAN THIS HEAT HAS GOT ME FEELIN LIKE CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> nah Justins cool... He prolly doesnt wanna come in here since he sold his car.....:yessad:


WHAT HE SOLD HIS CAR??????????????????????? YOU MEAN THERE WAS ANOTHER DUMBA ASS THAT LIKED THAT STYLE,,,,,,,, OH MY BAD ELPHOENIX


WELL THATS COOL THAT HE SOLD IT..... BUT WHERE THAT 4 FOOT ASSASSIN AT???:ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ ANYBODY SELLING ANY ACCUMULATORS OR MINI COILS PLEASE PM ME I NEED SOME


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

July 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine Is LIVE..... Go check it out and show some love AZ!








www.lowlifemagazine.com/July2011/flipviewerxpress.html


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP AZ ANYBODY SELLING ANY ACCUMULATORS OR MINI COILS PLEASE PM ME I NEED SOME


I got ur accumalators puto!! Lol..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> July 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine Is LIVE..... Go check it out and show some love AZ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP AZ ANYBODY SELLING ANY ACCUMULATORS OR MINI COILS PLEASE PM ME I NEED SOME



PM sended!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


>


:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: HERE GO SOME CHI-CHIS!!!! :wow:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT HE SOLD HIS CAR??????????????????????? YOU MEAN THERE WAS ANOTHER DUMBA ASS THAT LIKED THAT STYLE,,,,,,,, OH MY BAD ELPHOENIX
> 
> 
> WELL THATS COOL THAT HE SOLD IT..... BUT WHERE THAT 4 FOOT ASSASSIN AT???:ninja:


:0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> nah Justins cool... He prolly doesnt wanna come in here since he sold his car.....:yessad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT HE SOLD HIS CAR??????????????????????? YOU MEAN THERE WAS ANOTHER DUMBA ASS THAT LIKED THAT STYLE,,,,,,,, OH MY BAD ELPHOENIX
> 
> 
> WELL THATS COOL THAT HE SOLD IT..... BUT WHERE THAT 4 FOOT ASSASSIN AT???:ninja:



prolly hanging with his kids...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:

http://phoenixkustomsbc.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: HERE GO SOME CHI-CHIS!!!! :wow:




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)
BigMandoAZ CLEMENTE ForeverMobinChevys



Whats up homies!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*TODAY!!!!!!!!*


_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's for this weekend......_ 

We got a few car washes Saturday as you can see from the past 3 pages.......
Diablo President Respectfully Rolling CC ask me to post this:
　
　
_Respectfully Rolling CC is having a Car Wash this Saturday July 2nd! 43rd and camelbak at carls jr... The home depot parking lot... 8 am ti ?_
_More Details coming soon!!!!!!_

*They need a motor for the lift on a van for a wheelchair......*

*Please come out and support this cause....*


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHats up Az side! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CHUCKS66 said:


> WHats up Az side! :wave::wave::wave:


what up Mr. Chuck


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> what up Mr. Chuck


chillin! enjoying the three day weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up az . it's jay from desert life fam anyone going to the park on sunday


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE! :wave: HERE GO SOME CHI-CHIS!!!! :wow:


right click save


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

U.D. REPPIN CHOLASTYLES DE PHONIQUERA A.Z!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

jachavez22 said:


> was up az . it's jay from desert life fam anyone going to the park on sunday


Sup Homey.... some of us in Identity CC will be rolling in. gonna be a hot mofo!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll be at the park got some gold bond and sun tan lotion foolio I'm just kidding but it gonna be a hot mutha fukka


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up identity ... will see u homies out there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_*TODAY!!!!!!*_

*JOIN THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AT ESTRELLA PARK ON JULY 3RD, 2011!!!!!!!!! BRING YOUR LOWRIDER, HOPPER, MOTORCYCLE, GRILLES, FOOD AND DRINKS AND YOUR GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


















*


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

wat time is it poping off at ?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

jachavez22 said:


> wat time is it poping off at ?


I was told they will be there abt 11


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> I was told they will be there abt 11


Yup ! Thanks Luna!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

any one hitting up central tonite?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> is that my homie chepe?????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!!_

_Please be safe out there......_




















_Have a beer on us......_





















:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

*Show and Shine*

Hope we can get the support for the school..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The United States Border Patrol is asking citizens to keep on the lookout for a red 1951 Chevy that they suspect is being used to smuggle illegal immigrants across the border from Mexico and into points along the U.S. Border. If you see the vehicle pictured below and have reason to believe that it is the suspect vehicle, you are urged to contact your local police department or the U. S. Border Patrol​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Please Join USO cc August 6th at Glendale Nine Drive-Inn Thtr, 5650 N 55th Ave, Glendale, AZ 85301 for an evening at the drive inn!! As time gets closer we will figure which movie/time . contact info Justin 602-481-1631 (text)


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FROM SEDONA AND I HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A SAFE AND HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

I Know it not the best firework display.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  IT IS TIME FOR SOME "TORTA TUESDAY" PICS!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: OK HOMIES :naughty: THIS IS MY LAST PIC FOR "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :uh: GOT CALLED IN TO WORK :thumbsup: LAAAAAAATERZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics Mandy! Now get back to work!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
REDEEMED MINISTRY CAR CLUB & THE ARIZONA CRUISER ASSOCIATION ARE COMING TO TOGETHER TO HAVE A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF REDEEMED MINISRTY CAR CLUB WHO HAS FALLEN EXTREMELY ILL. THE CAR WASH FOR ROGER DOPORTO WILL BE HELD @ THE CHECKS CASHED ON THE SW CONER OF 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL RD. @ 8:00AM TO ???? ON SATURDAY JULY 9TH 2011
　
　
　
　








　
　
*　
*








　
　








　








　








　
　








　










　



　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


LIL PHX said:


> Hope we can get the support for the school..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  IT IS TIME FOR SOME "TORTA TUESDAY" PICS!! :naughty:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERES SOME MORE HOMIES:thumbsup:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TODAY MUST BE TUESDAY! NICE PICS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERES SOME MORE HOMIES:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE! DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD IT IN YOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> DAM HOMIE! DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD IT IN YOU. :thumbsup:





la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERES SOME MORE HOMIES:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::squint::squint::squint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::squint::squint::squint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

who wudda thawt this genie wud turn into a torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TORTA TUESDAY CONTRIBUTIONS


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















































my contribution!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lol........ some of the same bitches but owell...... im only calling them bitches cause i dont know their names!!!! lmao


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> DAM HOMIE! DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD IT IN YOU. :thumbsup:


lol, do you want IT in you!!!!!............................. jk


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:finger::finger::finger::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol, you know u want IT in you!!!!!............................. u wish i was jk...huh


:rimshot:http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/****.jpg


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

*THIS SAT 15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_iY_kkPuEk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope all is well from the.dust storm. I.live Hawaii and seen it in.our local news. We don't have that here but just wanna let u know hope everything is good.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:nosad::run::wow::roflmao:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol, do you want IT in you!!!!!............................. jk


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


ART LOKS said:


> :rimshot:http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/****.jpg


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_We got some new updates on our website Homie's!!!!_

_Pic's of the "Just For Kids Lowrider Bike Show" are up and the LIVE version of the " Lowrider Magazine Phx Az Car Show" is up!!!!!_

Link for pics: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Link for video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


_Here goes one of OG Felony's latest creations......_










One of the many pic's from the show.......:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

REDEEMED MINISTRY CAR CLUB & THE ARIZONA CRUISER ASSOCIATION ARE COMING TO TOGETHER TO HAVE A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF REDEEMED MINISRTY CAR CLUB WHO HAS FALLEN EXTREMELY ILL. THE CAR WASH FOR ROGER DOPORTO WILL BE HELD @ THE CHECKS CASHED ON THE SW CONER OF 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL RD. @ 8:00AM TO ???? ON SATURDAY JULY 9TH 2011


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HOE81 said:


>


damn thems what you call 2lips!! :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hope all is well from the.dust storm. I.live Hawaii and seen it in.our local news. We don't have that here but just wanna let u know hope everything is good.


just dirty cars and homes thats it its been a while since we have a big dust storm, but they are not that bad as they seem!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*:machinegun::guns::machinegun::guns:ART LOKA*+ :buttkick::boink::boink:
I mean:wave::h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

or do I....:squint:....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> or do I....:squint:....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> or do I....:squint:....


 *Three Little Old Ladies*

Velma, Thelma and Billy accidentally walk into a male strip club.

Before they realize what's happened, they're seated in the front row.

A well-endowed male dancer begins gyrating all around them.

When Velma sees this, she has a stroke. After a few seconds, Thelma has a stroke.

Billy, with a slight grin on her face, nearly has a stroke...........................





...but her arms aren't quite long enough!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol........ some of the same bitches but owell...... im only calling them bitches cause i dont know their names!!!! lmao


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS GOOD AZ?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *Three Little Old Ladies*
> 
> Velma, Thelma and Art Loca accidentally walk into a male strip club.
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:































FIXED!!







GOOD ONE THOUGH!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :uh: IT IS A HOT AND HUMID MUTHA-TRUCKA OUTSIDE!!! :burn:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHATS GOOD AZ?


:biggrin: 'SUP MIKEY! :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*:RO~Chucky:*+
*armando martinez*
*Art Buck*+
*ART LOKS*+
*MANDOS69C/10*+
Lets see if any body says anything???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :uh: IT IS A HOT AND HUMID MUTHA-TRUCKA OUTSIDE!!! :burn:


its not to bad


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> TORTA TUESDAY CONTRIBUTIONS


:thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> its not to bad


:scrutinize:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Nice pics Mandy! Now get back to work!


:cheesy: THANKS MR. bUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: THANKS MR. bUCK! :thumbsup:


any pics of the cutty?? or is it top secret!!???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *:RO~Chucky:*+
> ...


:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :finger:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
you must be busy today huh??














































:finger:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHOO HOO FINALLY GOT TO LOG ON WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON HOMIES? I AIN'T EVEN GONNA TRY AND GO BACK ALL THEM PAGES =)


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO LAY IT LOW? GOT TO GET USED TO THIS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

everybody quit LAY IT LOW OG PLAYER


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> WHOO HOO FINALLY GOT TO LOG ON WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON HOMIES? I AIN'T EVEN GONNA TRY AND GO BACK ALL THEM PAGES =)





OGPLAYER said:


> DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO LAY IT LOW? GOT TO GET USED TO THIS


what up og!!!!!!!!!!!!

dont worry since the "new lay it low popped off......you missed bout 3 pages of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





















wait for it.........................





















its been a long time.................................





















and you only missed................................

























BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> WHOO HOO FINALLY GOT TO LOG ON WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON HOMIES? I AIN'T EVEN GONNA TRY AND GO BACK ALL THEM PAGES =)





OGPLAYER said:


> DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO LAY IT LOW? GOT TO GET USED TO THIS





elphoenixquetzal said:


> everybody quit LAY IT LOW SINCE I STARTED COMIN ON HERE OG, I EVEN RAN OFF :boink: JUSTIN AZ!!!


:werd:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> what up og!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dont worry since the "new lay it low popped off......you missed bout 3 pages of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:TRUE MOST OF IT FROM ART LOKS LOL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :werd:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


OGPLAYER said:


> DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO LAY IT LOW? GOT TO GET USED TO THIS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 10 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
*GONE TIP'N*
*OGPLAYER*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SOMEBODY IS HIDING???????


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I am out this boring as mo fo!!! LaterZ!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> any pics of the cutty?? or is it top secret!!???


:no: :shh: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> WHOO HOO FINALLY GOT TO LOG ON WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON HOMIES? I AIN'T EVEN GONNA TRY AND GO BACK ALL THEM PAGES =)





OGPLAYER said:


> DAMN WHAT HAPPEN TO LAY IT LOW? GOT TO GET USED TO THIS


:wow: :wow: WHAT UP WHAT UP OG PLAYER!!! :wave: :biggrin: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DOING HOMEGIRL?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> what up og!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dont worry since the "new lay it low popped off......you missed bout 3 pages of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm here!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I'm here!


:biggrin: 'SUP!!! :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *:RO~Chucky:*+
> ...


I was too busy jerking off to type shit....


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

Double post


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a 32 in lcd/dvd combo tv for sale heres the ad 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/ele/2478483836.html

If you interested hit me up its brand new un-opened


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

Here goes something new....











_And here goes your pic of the day....._


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I was too busy jerking off to type shit....












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:





Art Buck said:


> Sup


What up foolios?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> What up foolios?





Art Buck said:


> Sup





unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





Knightstalker said:


>





:RO~Chucky: said:


> I was too busy jerking off to type shit....





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _
> 
> Here goes something new....
> 
> ...





CoupeDeville said:


> I have a 32 in lcd/dvd combo tv for sale heres the ad
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/ele/2478483836.html
> 
> If you interested hit me up its brand new un-opened


what up playas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!
!

!!
!
!
!
!!!

!

!
!
!

!
!

!
!
!

!

!
!

!

!



!
!
!

!

!

!
!
!

!
!
#

!

!$
#
!
#
!$



@$

%@%
@

@%^

#&^
&
$
^
$
@
%^
#
&
#^&*&^%
$#
%^&&
^
%

^%
$
#$
%^
&*
^
%$
%^*

*
&^
%
q

$
@


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :no: :shh: :biggrin:


 
i am good homie hope to see you all soon I will be out there on the 16th to show support!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


GOOOOOOOOOODDDDD MORNING HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:wow:



BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

*THIS SAT 15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sprockets Lowrider Bike Magazine is finally out! For preview and ordering click below









http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1106/CIMG5464.JPG[/IMG

[URL="http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929"]http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929[/URL]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sprockets Lowrider Bike Magazine is finally out! For preview and ordering click below


















http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

*THIS SAT 15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


EXCELLENT!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sprockets Lowrider Bike Magazine is finally out! For preview and ordering click below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Shit Mando!! Congrats on your features!!! Lookin GooD Bro!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What up foolios?


:cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY!  JUS CHILLIN!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Sup


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> what up playas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !
> !
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> i am good homie hope to see you all soon I will be out there on the 16th to show support!!!





OGPLAYER said:


> GOOOOOOOOOODDDDD MORNING HOMIE!!!!!



:biggrin: THAT IS GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU ARE DOING OKAY HOMEGIRL! :thumbsup:  I WILL BE THERE ON THE 16th ALSO MOBBING THE CUTTY!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


>


:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice Pics Mando!!!


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

SLOW LANE REPPIN IN THAT FOTO...SILENTS RANFLA...MURALS DONE BY OWNER!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> EXCELLENT!


Thanks! 


Lunas64 said:


> Good Shit Mando!! Congrats on your features!!! Lookin GooD Bro!!!


Thanks Homie! This one was long over due! 



big86ben said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice Pics Mando!!!


Thanks Homieuffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie! This one was long over due!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! _



_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
*REDEEMED MINISTRY CAR CLUB & THE ARIZONA CRUISER ASSOCIATION ARE COMING TO TOGETHER TO HAVE A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF REDEEMED MINISRTY CAR CLUB WHO HAS FALLEN EXTREMELY ILL. THE CAR WASH FOR ROGER DOPORTO WILL BE HELD @ THE CHECKS CASHED ON THE SW CONER OF 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL RD. @ 800AM TO ???? ON SATURDAY JULY 9TH 2011:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*
　
　
　
　








　
　








　








　


















　








　
　








　









　








　




















　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Order your Low Life Magazine Calendar Today! It's only $6 so show some love AZ.......








www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/211533


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Another Mesa Az Chapter creation...._










_Just trying to catch up to all you bad ass car clubs out there _
_and REP AZ to the fullest!!!_
_Hope to make you vato's proud....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> Order your Low Life Magazine Calendar Today! It's only $6 so show some love AZ.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Car for women*

Renault and Ford are working on a new small car for women. 

They are mixing the Clio and the Taurus, and calling it the "Clitaurus." It comes in pink, and the average male thief won't be able to find it, even if someone tells him where it is.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

**


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRFDAY MIKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY MIKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IS IT?
WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY MIKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> IS IT?
> WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!


Thanks fellas!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY MIKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PINCHE BORRACHO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> *Car for women*
> 
> Renault and Ford are working on a new small car for women.
> 
> They are mixing the Clio and the Taurus, and calling it the "Clitaurus." It comes in pink, and the average male thief won't be able to find it, even if someone tells him where it is.


 















WAIT FOR IT...














WAIT FOR IT...














:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY MIKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy Beerthday Mikey!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

azlow4life said:


> Order your Low Life Magazine Calendar Today! It's only $6 so show some love AZ.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


United Dreams cc Yuma, Az up in the mixx........Shout out to Low Life Magazine


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> Thanks fellas!


 wtf its your BIRFFDAY??

i know your ass is already drinking!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PINCHE BORRACHO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


THANKS MANDO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Happy Beerthday Mikey!!


STOCK AT BUDLIGHT WENT UP THIS DAY IN 1980!
THANKS TATA!!!


:RO~Chucky: said:


> wtf its your BIRFFDAY??
> 
> i know your ass is already drinking!!!! :thumbsup:


I WISH!!! STILL AT WORK!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

arizona pride with thegame


azlow4life said:


> Order your Low Life Magazine Calendar Today! It's only $6 so show some love AZ.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> STOCK AT BUDLIGHT WENT UP THIS DAY IN 1980!
> THANKS TATA!!!
> 
> 
> 1980?????? DAMN, I was in High school !!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


>


and that vodka she was drinkin said,,,," go, go, go head"

what the hell u doin watchin russin pole climbers mikee!!
:twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > STOCK AT BUDLIGHT WENT UP THIS DAY IN 1980!
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> and that vodka she was drinkin said,,,," go, go, go head"
> 
> what the hell u doin watchin russin pole climbers mikee!!
> :twak:


I was looking up UNITY stuff on you tube and that poped up!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > STOCK AT BUDLIGHT WENT UP THIS DAY IN 1980!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> I was looking up UNITY stuff on you tube and that poped up!


BEER ME!:buttkick:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> BEER ME!:buttkick:


you beer me!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY **MIKE*, ART LOCA SAID HE WILL BUY YOU A BEER FOR ME!!!!!!!!






:RO~Chucky: said:


> I was too busy jerking off to type shit....


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


>


first i was like :fool2:..... then i was like :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:...... then :squint: ....... :fool2:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

whats up AZ side? whats popin off this weekend?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


>


That shit is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hit her hard in the face to!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::fool2::fool2::fool2::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY **MIKE*, ART LOCA SAID HE WILL BUY YOU A BEER FOR ME!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need a beer now! un tall boy!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





:RO~Chucky: said:


> first i was like :fool2:..... then i was like :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:...... then :squint: ....... :fool2:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> first i was like :fool2:..... then i was like :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:...... then :squint: ....... :fool2:


THATS FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPTAPULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


customiced said:


> whats up AZ side? whats popin off this weekend?


WHAT UP JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!


BEER PONG AND THE FIGHT AT OG PLAYERS PAD!

AND MENUDO AND MIKEE POLE DANCIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TimeTomorrow at 9:00pm - Sunday at 6:00am

Location15248 N 36th St.
Phoenix, AZ 85032


Created ByDee Rodriguez
More InfoThat's right, it's a TOGA PARTY!!!!! The theme is simple, just wrap a white sheet around yourself and ta-da! Instant costume! This awesome event is in honor of Miss Toni Chapman who is turning 21! Amazing right?! So let's do this right and get it in ancient Greek stylee.. There will be BEER, JELLO SHOTS, JUNGLE JUICE, WATER SLIDES, and MORE. The only requirement is that you come in costume! TOGA'S ONLY!! Come celebrate with us because this is going to be EPIC. RSVP!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY **MIKE*, ART LOCA SAID HE WILL BUY YOU A BEER FOR ME!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> first i was like :fool2:..... then i was like :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:...... then :squint: ....... :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> first i was like :fool2:..... then i was like :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:...... then :squint: ....... :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> first i was like :fool2:..... then i was like :rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:...... then :squint: ....... :fool2:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


 

HAPPY B DAY HOMIE:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

armando martinez said:


> HAPPY B DAY HOMIE:rimshot:





WHAT UP MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *elphoenixquetzal*  
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY **MIKE*, ART LOCA SAID HE WILL BUY YOU A BEER FOR ME!!!!!!!!




unity_mike said:


> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:I need a beer now!*





unity_mike said:


> * un tall boy!!!!!!!*





unity_mike said:


>


I will assume he is talking about beer(I hope) *ART* well you heared the man get him a *tall boy!! *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Originally Posted by *elphoenixquetzal*
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY **MIKE*, ART LOCA SAID HE WILL BUY YOU A BEER FOR ME!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN SOUND A LIL DISGRUNTLED,, DONT BE SO SHORT,, I MEAN SAD SON!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DAMN SOUND A LIL DISGRUNTLED,, DONT BE SO SHORT,, I MEAN SAD SON!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats crackin LOKS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I think everybody liked these huh?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I am outskees!!! LATERZ AZ!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

armando martinez said:


> HAPPY B DAY HOMIE:rimshot:


thanks homie


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT UP MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


not much bro same old.is ther any car show this weekend


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


 I love her lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

gordobig818 said:


> I love her lol


:biggrin: ES TODO MI COMPA GORDO! :thumbsup: QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

unity_mike said:


>


did she win!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> :angel::angel::angel:
> View attachment 332675
> View attachment 332674


we Got This Bro!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey bro what is the link we go to to get to this flyer, I want to send to some people but the copy I got is blurry. 

And again, our thoughts and prayer are with Vanessa and your family.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_

TODAY!!!!


_REDEEMED MINISTRY CAR CLUB & THE ARIZONA CRUISER ASSOCIATION ARE COMING TO TOGETHER TO HAVE A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF REDEEMED MINISRTY CAR CLUB WHO HAS FALLEN EXTREMELY ILL. THE CAR WASH FOR ROGER DOPORTO WILL BE HELD @ THE CHECKS CASHED ON THE SW CONER OF 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL RD. @ 8:00AM TO ???? ON SATURDAY JULY 9TH 2011:thumbsup:_


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

_REDEEMED MINISTRY CAR CLUB & THE ARIZONA CRUISER ASSOCIATION ARE COMING TO TOGETHER TO HAVE A CAR WASH FOR ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF REDEEMED MINISRTY CAR CLUB WHO HAS FALLEN EXTREMELY ILL. THE CAR WASH FOR ROGER DOPORTO WILL BE HELD @ THE CHECKS CASHED ON THE SW CONER OF 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL RD. @ 8:00AM TO ???? ON SATURDAY JULY 9TH 2011:thumbsup:_
　
　
*　Supporting the cause!*


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Hey bro what is the link we go to to get to this flyer, I want to send to some people but the copy I got is blurry.
> 
> And again, our thoughts and prayer are with Vanessa and your family.


ya bro ive been trying to figure it out myself,,,been using the hospitals y fi and computer but for some reason i cant down load it from my email...i left a message with the people from Be A Match to resend,or some way to get a good copy. And to find out what link its on, but ill send it as soon as i get it figured out


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _


_LOOKS LIKE IT'S ALL ABOUT CENTRAL!!!!!_


_Everyone please be safe......._


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

thanks 4 comming down bro


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the wash toinght


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

QVO SMILEY, WHATS GOOD BRO?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good neto just here chillin at home


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

Phoenix majestics had a good weekend in tucson


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


2 83s said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Manic Hispanic is gonnabe comin thru for CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE! 
WE GOT TO COME TOGETHER AS ONE! THIS IS NOT JUST ANY SHOW-N-SHINE THERE IS AN ANGEL WHO IS LOOKING UP TO US! 
LET'S DO THIS AZ. JULY 16TH 5-10PM AT A&W ON 75TH ave & Encanto. 







​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　
　
　








　








　


















　








　
　








　









　








　




















　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*UPDATE FOR THE CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

GOOD MORNIN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!

WELL WE GOT 5 DAYS LEFT TO THE CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW AND SHINE!!
GONA BE A NICE THING, ITS SEEMS LIKE WHEN ONE OF OURS IS IN NEED,,, YOU ALL COME THRU LIKE FRESH CANDY PAINT!!!!!

SO LETS JUST SPREAD THE WORD THIS WEEK TO EACH AND EVERY PERSON WE RUN INTO..

I REALLY DONT THINK THERES TO MUCH PUBLICITY FOR THIS ONE GENTE..

HERES A TASTE OF SOME OF THE STUFF GONNA BE RAFFLED!!!

SO IF YOU CANT BE THERE...... SEND SOMEBODY WITH DONATIONS SO YOU DONT MISS OUT ON ANY OF THIS GOOD STUFF!!! 

AND THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE DONATED ITEMS, AND ANY AND ALL IS WELCOME!!!

Mo Lov Photography $50.00 2 person photo shoot

Mo Lov Photography $50.00 1 vehicle photo shoot

Leonard Hydros $200.00 Hardline

Chavo $150.00 pinstripe

RC4Life $100.00 Powdercoat job

Chawps $100 rims paint job


PLUS OTHER STUFF TO BE RAFFLED OFF ALSO!!!

DONT MISS OUT,,, OH AND OF COURSE GOOD OLE A&W PROVIDEN THE SPOT THE SPOT!!!!

AND REMEBER THEY WILL BE DOIN SWABS TO FIND A DONOR TO MATCH... IF ANYTHING LET EVERYONE KNOW IF THEY CANT STAY TO AT LEAST COME OUT FOR THIS.. THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT PART OF THIS EVENT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*UPDATE FOR THE CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD MORNIN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WELL WE GOT 5 DAYS LEFT TO THE CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW AND SHINE!!
> GONA BE A NICE THING, ITS SEEMS LIKE WHEN ONE OF OURS IS IN NEED,,, YOU ALL COME THRU LIKE FRESH CANDY PAINT!!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

thanks bro for comming out


knightowl480 said:


> Phoenix majestics had a good weekend in tucson


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats good AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

2 83s said:


>


holy mole


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Whats good AZ


whats up mike!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up ariza


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> holy mole


hell yeah!!!! Tucson gots some nice views


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

Torta tuesday


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Wats good az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CHUCKS66 said:


> whats up mike!!:thumbsup:


what the fuck chuck? whats sappening?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

blkrag said:


> Wats good az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning AZ!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

lilwill1999 said:


>


:wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _


_Here goes your video of the day....._

_Starring AZ!!!!! :thumbsup:_





 
_GOODTIMES!!!_

_Plus Cut Creator just got done cutting up the "Unity Picnic 2011" video!!!!_
_Going up tomorrow on our website!!!! :biggrin:_




_And this one is for the Troops!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_JUST GOT DONE POSTING THIS EVENT ON MYSPACE,TWITTER AND FACEBOOK!!!!!!_

_Should be a great turn out! I've been doing this since i saw the flyer on here. Believe me alot of gente know about this....._










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _JUST GOT DONE POSTING THIS EVENT ON MYSPACE,TWITTER AND FACEBOOK!!!!!!_
> 
> _Should be a great turn out! I've been doing this since i saw the flyer on here. Believe me alot of gente know about this....._
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT !!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT !!!!!!


YOU GOT IT HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LILSPEEDY1 said:


> :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


TTT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD MORNIN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WELL WE GOT 5 DAYS LEFT TO THE CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW AND SHINE!!
> GONA BE A NICE THING, ITS SEEMS LIKE WHEN ONE OF OURS IS IN NEED,,, YOU ALL COME THRU LIKE FRESH CANDY PAINT!!!!!
> ...


...


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

Any one need a headliner for a g body. New, gray color


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS likes this.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I HOPE MY PIT GROWS UP LIKE THIS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WTF! NO MORE TORTA TUESDAYS OR WHAT?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS likes this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WTF! NO MORE TORTA TUESDAYS OR WHAT?


CHORIZO TUESDAYS!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > ART LOKS likes this.
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > Head first!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WTF! NO MORE TORTA TUESDAYS OR WHAT?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

YOU VATOS GOT ME ROLLING LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> CHORIZO TUESDAYS!!!!!!


ART LOKA MADE HER NEW WALL PAPER FOR HER COMPUTER!!! Wata F#%!!
































LOL j/k


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend. 









Desiree's bicycle - Phoenix









Chey's bicycle - Phoenix









Juan & Tory - Denver 1st place mini truck semi truck









Lucas - West Texas 1st place truck 59 and older semi custom









Saul - West Texas 1st place 80s full custom









Lupe - West Texas 1st place 70s full custom, 3rd Place Best of Show 









Kelly - West Texas 2nd place 90s luxury street custom









Mark - West Texas 2nd place 60s mild









Jeff - Phoenix 1st place 60s street, 3rd place Best of Show traditional









Yvonne - Phoenix 1st place CUV semi custom, Outstanding Hydraulics truck, 3rd place Best of Show truck

I am very proud of the Uso's from the southwest region their outstanding performance at the Denver LRM show. Love you guys, good job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS USO!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesone jobe USO's!!!! Looking real good!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the wins USO's :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _

_We got new updates on our website homie's!!!_

_Plus we got the "Unity Picnic 2011" video up now!!! _

_Link for video: 
Lowrider Style Car Club @ lowriderstylecarclub.com - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site














_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


LIL PHX said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD USO'S GOOD JOB TO ALL THAT MADE IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:squint:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

tyrone_rolls_a_85 said:


> Any one need a headliner for a g body. New, gray color


HOW MUCH??? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> :squint:


:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKA MADE HER NEW WALL PAPER FOR HER COMPUTER!!! Wata F#%!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AND HERES URZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

DAM! I mised dis show! wuz visitng family in L.A over the weekend...............ggod to be back home!
next year 4 sure



64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

cant wait for this!:thumbsup:



LIL PHX said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

86 cutlass supreme brougham for sale by a homie of mine.

havent seen but give him a call if interested.

frankie

(623)853-7148

tell him art loks sent ya!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

64sub said:


> Here are some pictures of the line up at the Denver show, sorry I didn't post them earlier it was a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: :wave:


Sup Mando!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> 86 cutlass supreme brougham for sale by a homie of mine.
> 
> havent seen but give him a call if interested.
> 
> ...


GO TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP AND PRICE TO.... IS IT *MANDOS69C/10*'S CUTTY???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)

1*elphoenixquetzal*
2*Art Buck*+
3*ART LOKS*+
4*CHUCKS66*
5*lilwill1999*
6*valledelsol*
1:worship::worship:
2:wave:
3:guns::finger:
4:wave:
5:wave:
6:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD MORNIN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WELL WE GOT 5 DAYS LEFT TO THE CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW AND SHINE!!
> GONA BE A NICE THING, ITS SEEMS LIKE WHEN ONE OF OURS IS IN NEED,,, YOU ALL COME THRU LIKE FRESH CANDY PAINT!!!!!
> ...


...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKA MADE HER NEW WALL PAPER FOR HER COMPUTER!!! Wata F#%!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT WORRY BILLY WE WILL GET YOU A VIDEO GAME


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> GO TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP AND PRICE TO.... IS IT *MANDOS69C/10*'S CUTTY???


 no not the torta slayers cutty buddy :nono:
HE WANTS 1500.00
DONT KNOW ANYTHING BOUT.... BUT IF YOU CALL AND ASK ?'S U MIGHT GET A RIDE BACK TO UR LOLLYPOP GANG! :finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)
> 
> 1*elphoenixquetzal*
> 2*Art Buck*+
> ...


:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> no not the torta slayers cutty buddy :nono:
> HE WANTS 1500.00
> DONT KNOW ANYTHING BOUT.... BUT IF YOU CALL AND ASK ?'S U MIGHT GET A RIDE BACK TO UR LOLLYPOP GANG! :finger:


HAHAHAHAHAHA:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :finger:


Whats cracking homie?!?!?!?!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DONT WORRY BILLY WE WILL GET YOU A VIDEO GAME


*dude quit posting vids of yourself on youtube!!!*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> GO TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP AND PRICE TO.... IS IT *MANDOS69C/10*'S CUTTY???


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> no not the torta slayers cutty buddy :nono:
> HE WANTS 1500.00
> DONT KNOW ANYTHING BOUT.... BUT IF YOU CALL AND ASK ?'S U MIGHT GET A RIDE BACK TO UR LOLLYPOP GANG! :finger:


  :drama: :biggrin: Q-VO ART :loco: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :0 :0 :drama: :biggrin: Q-VO ART :loco: :wave:


oh that cool you say what up to art loco but not to me I see how it is!!





















































HAHAHAHAHAHA J/K


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> oh that cool you say what up to art loco but not to me I see how it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: SUP! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Sup Mando!


:cheesy: CHILLAXIN MR. bUCK uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :drama: :biggrin: Q-VO ART :loco: :wave:


HERE AT WORK,, BEEN BUSY AS A MOFO!!!

WHATS GOOD WITHCA CARNAL????


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: SUP! :biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*96cavi*
*ART LOKS*+
*Identity Original*
*Knightstalker*
*Lunas64Satchels*+


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:thumbsup:



:boink::fool2:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*

PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
IDENTITY C.C. 
MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *96cavi*
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao::twak::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX


BUMP!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX


USO Family Phoenix


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Lunas64Satchels*+ SOMEONE ACTUALLY CREATED A NEW SCREEN NAME ON ME??? LMAO - LET ME GUESS??? BIGMANDO WAS BORED AGAIN!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX


 
UNITY C.C.


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

DESERT LIFE C.C.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> *Lunas64Satchels*+ SOMEONE ACTUALLY CREATED A NEW SCREEN NAME ON ME??? LMAO - LET ME GUESS??? BIGMANDO WAS BORED AGAIN!!


nope wasnt me! I just post pics. Pm TOPDOGG and find out!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*

PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
IDENTITY C.C. 
MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX
UNITY C.C.
DESERT LIFE C.C.
USO Family Phoenix


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

]









*<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*

PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
IDENTITY C.C. 
MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX
UNITY C.C.
DESERT LIFE C.C.
USO Family Phoenix
_Lowrider Style CC_

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! _

_Again we got the "Unity CC Picnic 2011" video up now on our website! FRONTPAGE!_
_"Video of the Week"!!!!!_

_With interviews with Big Ben,Slow Lane CC,and Frank from Franks Hydraulics!!!!!_

_And of coarse STARRING the firme ramflas of the Mighty AZ!!!!! All stir up with some Old School Funk!!!!!!_


Now the reason we don't post it up here is cause our website needs support. We're trying to hit 50,000 hits and we're almost there. All it takes is a click of your mouse on this link:

Lowrider Style Car Club @ lowriderstylecarclub.com - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site



_Thanks for your support Homie's!!!!!_
_Plus DJ Midnite will crack you up in this one!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning AZ side


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> good morning AZ side


Top of the morning to you too bro


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

If your ever looking into getting chrome done.. I would not reccomend Kerr Plating.. They are playing games with me rihgt now and holding shit up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HERE AT WORK,, BEEN BUSY AS A MOFO!!!
> 
> WHATS GOOD WITHCA CARNAL????


:cheesy: NOT A DAMN THANG CARNAL! :roflmao: ARE YOU GONNA BE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

gzking said:


> USO Family Phoenix





Lunas64 said:


> *Lunas64Satchels*+ SOMEONE ACTUALLY CREATED A NEW SCREEN NAME ON ME??? LMAO - LET ME GUESS??? BIGMANDO WAS BORED AGAIN!!


:boink::boink:


neto 65 said:


> UNITY C.C.





jachavez22 said:


> DESERT LIFE C.C.





BigMandoAZ said:


> nope wasnt me! I just post pics. Pm TOPDOGG and find out!





BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> ...





unity_mike said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





Lowrider Style CC said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BigMandoAZ said:


>





~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> good morning AZ side





ENCINAS said:


> Top of the morning to you too bro





unity_mike said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: SUP OG AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: NOT A DAMN THANG CARNAL! :roflmao: ARE YOU GONNA BE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY?(NO ****...JAJAJA!!!)


YA SABES BRO...... GOT LUCKY I BEEN BUSTIN MY ASS HERE AT WORK SO I COULD HOPEFULLY GET THIS WEEEKEND OFF,,,,SO FAR SO GOOD,, hno:
AS LONG AS NOTHING POPS UP, I SHUD BE THERE!!!!
LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE AN OK THANG YA FIGGADEAL ME PLAYA!!

HOW CAN IT NOT BE WITH CHET LIKE THIS ON THE AGENDA!!!!!!!!!!!:wow::wow:


















WAIT FOR IT.................................


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: SUP OG AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


What up Mando?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:AZ


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> If your ever looking into getting chrome done.. I would not reccomend Kerr Plating.. They are playing games with me rihgt now and holding shit up


 Yeah kerr west chrome is nice but mike and adam b bullshittn!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

*<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*

PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
IDENTITY C.C. 
MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX
UNITY C.C.
DESERT LIFE C.C.
USO Family Phoenix
Lowrider Style CC

*PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE 
*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> ...


SO!!!! J/K WHATS UP FOOL?


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

cutty buddy said:


> Yeah kerr west chrome is nice but mike and adam b bullshittn!!!!


Hell yea they do bro.. Now my truck wont be done for the weekend


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> SO!!!! J/K WHATS UP FOOL?



FUCK YOU YOU FAKE CHOP TOP HAVING BISCAYNE DRIVING COORS LITE DRINKING MUTHA FUCKA  HI


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZSIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ITS ALMOST


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TIME FOR US....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*

PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
IDENTITY C.C. 
MAJESTICS C.C. PHOENIX
UNITY C.C.
DESERT LIFE C.C.
USO Family Phoenix
Lowrider Style CC
PHOENIX C.C.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TO COME TOGETHER.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GOOD WORK ON THE CERTIFICATES ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> ...


MY LONE SOME(*STREET* *CRUIZER*Z C.C.) 
Yes i am driving the uncomplete car ha ha ha


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just to name a few more itemes we also have.

Gasper's Italian dining
Kiley's Grill
Hooters wing party
Olive Garden
Tattoo gift certificates. 
Just to name a few.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> YA SABES BRO...... GOT LUCKY I BEEN BUSTIN MY ASS HERE AT WORK SO I COULD HOPEFULLY GET THIS WEEEKEND OFF,,,,SO FAR SO GOOD,, hno:
> AS LONG AS NOTHING POPS UP, I SHUD BE THERE!!!!
> LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE AN OK THANG YA FIGGADEAL ME PLAYA!!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: OOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> MY LONE SOME(*STREET* *CRUIZER*Z C.C.)
> Yes i am driving the uncomplete car ha ha ha


:uh:  J/K HOMIE! :biggrin: FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT YOU WERE JUSTINAZ AND YOU WERE GONNA POST A "NOVELA" ON HOW YOUR CAR ISN'T COMPLETE!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What up Mando?


:biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY  WUT UP WIT YOU?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS ..........GREAT JOB ONTHE FLYER CERTIFICATES! APPRECIATE IT ! NICE DETAIL!


----------



## OLD SCHOOL P.H.X (Jul 16, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like it's going down this weekend! I'll see if my pops or bro can roll down with my truck.


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

sup torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *<<ROLL CALL>> Who is "Cruising for the Cause" Saturday night?*
> 
> PHOENIX PRIME C.C.
> IDENTITY C.C.
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY Will be there!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita said:


> sup torta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!! :wave: WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

The shop worked throu the night to do some cars and to try and finish a piece for the cause....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOU YOU FAKE CHOP TOP HAVING BISCAYNE DRIVING COORS LITE DRINKING MUTHA FUCKA  HI


FUCK YOU!! YOU FRONT WHEEL DRIVE, GREEN BOOGER , MIKES HARD LEMONADE DRINKING MUTHA FUCKA:biggrin:WANNA GRAB A BEER?!



MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: NUTHIN MUCH MIKEY  WUT UP WIT YOU?


WORKING HARD ON LIL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> The shop worked throu the night to do some cars and to try and finish a piece for the cause....


LOOKS TIGHT! IM GONNA HANG IT UP IN MY LIVING ROOM WHEN I WIN IT!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> The shop worked throu the night to do some cars and to try and finish a piece for the cause....


 It looks great. It should bring it lots if money.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 　_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 　　　　







　







　














　







　　







　







　







　














　　　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012....... AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON) DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.  SAVE THE DATES HOMIES....... *Future Phoenix Riderz events*: *1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012   







​


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> FUCK YOU!! YOU FRONT WHEEL DRIVE, GREEN BOOGER , MIKES HARD LEMONADE DRINKING MUTHA FUCKA:biggrin:WANNA GRAB A BEER?!


I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> I'm down :biggrin:


WERE U
AT?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Identity Original said:


> Just to name a few more itemes we also have.
> 
> Gasper's Italian dining
> Kiley's Grill
> ...


Wing Party!!!!!!!!!


I like your signature!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh:  J/K HOMIE! :biggrin: FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT YOU WERE JUSTINAZ AND YOU WERE GONNA POST A "NOVELA" ON HOW YOUR CAR ISN'T COMPLETE!! :rimshot:


SIGUELE GUEY SIGUELE!!!!
















now for me to walk to my corner and cry......







no mine is not complete cause its still in the works not cause parts are missing but lets not get that shit started again lol









whats good with you homie!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> The shop worked throu the night to do some cars and to try and finish a piece for the cause....


THE FINGER PRINTING IS SICK ASS [email protected]#K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*UPDATE FOR THE CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

THIS JUST IN

1 0F 2 CERTIFICATES :h5:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

STILL AT WORK FOR ANOTHER HOUR


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> STILL AT WORK FOR ANOTHER HOUR


SO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Got half my chrome back from Kerr West Plating today for my truck, they do crazy good work.. quality does take some time though


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Got half my chrome back from Kerr West Plating today for my truck, they do crazy good work.. quality does take some time though


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Duo Loks!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


I think i saw a yeti driving that car one time!! I was like a yeti stole ART BUCKs ride Luna hit it with your satchel!!!!.................turns out it was him.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Got half my chrome back from Kerr West Plating today for my truck, they do crazy good work.. quality does take some time though


THOSE backing plates came out dope!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Wing Party!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I like your signature!


Yep you're very own wing party for up to 8 people. I think it's like 100 wings. So don't take Rick and Clemente.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

My homies daughter is having her quince tomorrow..they had a last minute backout..they are looking for a ragtop for her for a few hours about 4 to 6? Downtown phoenix...Hit me up 602 434 6530 any help is appreciated.thanks.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Yep you're very own wing party for up to 8 people. I think it's like 100 wings. So don't take Rick and Clemente.


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: HOW ARE YOU?  THE OTHER DAY I SCARFED DOWN 40 WINGS FROM HOOTERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


 :wave: WELCOME BACK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SIGUELE GUEY SIGUELE!!!!now for me to walk to my corner and cry......no mine is not complete cause its still in the works not cause parts are missing but lets not get that shit started again lolwhats good with you homie!!!


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  GOTTA WASH UP DA CUTTY!!! :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> THOSE backing plates came out dope!!


 :wave: SUP HOMIE! uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: SUP HOMIE! uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so ur barely walkin,,,,, damn then you aint safe that means big ben can catch yo ass!!!!


good to see you backlite!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: :thumbsup: HOW ARE YOU?  THE OTHER DAY I SCARFED DOWN 40 WINGS FROM HOOTERS!! :biggrin:


good lawd aint them wings like wing tip and drumstic all in one?? tas cabron slayer!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> good lawd aint them wings like wing tip and drumstic all in one?? tas cabron slayer!!!:thumbsup:


 :yes:  AND YOU KNOW THISSS MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


>


 :biggrin: SUP! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ FAMILIA!!!My internet is screwing up...So got to keep it simple.TODAY! TODAY! TODAY!


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*had to work*

DAMN AZ-SIDE HAD TO COME INTO WORK TODAY!!!!!!!













TO FINISH THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











SO ALL YOU PEOPLE WITH BUSINESSES THAT NEED A PROFFESSIONAL BAD ASS WEBSITE BUILT!!!! HERES UR CHANCE!!!!!

THIS WAS DONATED BOY MY ROAD DOGG!!! HE DID GOOD WIT DIS ONE!!! ALL FOR DA CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!


AZ SIDE LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GM AZ FAMILIA!!!My internet is screwing up...So got to keep it simple.TODAY! TODAY! TODAY!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


Wazzup Midnight Glad to hear this good news Homie


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PROUD TO SAY AM FROM AZ...BUT SEEING ALL THE PPL AT THE EVENT TODAY SHOWING ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT TO CHRIS AND HIS FAMILY AND MOST DONT EVEN KNOW THEM ..MUCH RESPECT AZ SIDE ....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Wat's up AZ SIDE?? Hope everyone is doing good. Any one interested in getting some engraving done, let me know. I'm in process of taking some good pics and will post em up. Any questions, hit me up.
Thanks!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

HOE81 said:


> I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PROUD TO SAY AM FROM AZ...BUT SEEING ALL THE PPL AT THE EVENT TODAY SHOWING ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT TO CHRIS AND HIS FAMILY AND MOST DONT EVEN KNOW THEM ..MUCH RESPECT AZ SIDE ....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


But it doesn't stop there tomorrow meet up at Encanto Park and Cruise on over to The Phoenix Childrens Hospital. We will cruise over and Vanessa will be looking out of her window and all the love and support she has behind her. This is open to every one meet at Encanto at 4:00 and we will head out by 4:30. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that showed up, donated for the raffle and just came to hang out and show support to Vanessa. It was such a great turn out. Again thank you everyone


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> But it doesn't stop there tomorrow meet up at Encanto Park and Cruise on over to The Phoenix Childrens Hospital. We will cruise over and Vanessa will be looking out of her window and all the love and support she has behind her. This is open to every one meet at Encanto at 4:00 and we will head out by 4:30. Hope to see everyone there.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> Thank you to everyone that showed up, donated for the raffle and just came to hang out and show support to Vanessa. It was such a great turn out. Again thank you everyone


:thumbsup::yes::yes:*​*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


GOOD TO SEE YOU ON HERE HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Thank you to everyone that showed up, donated for the raffle and just came to hang out and show support to Vanessa. It was such a great turn out. Again thank you everyone


STILL HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY COMPUTER....BUT WE HAD 13 RIDES OUT THERE AND WE'RE GLAD TO HELP OUT...


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


Good to here all is good with you ! Always remember The lord will be there when you really need him keep the faith bro!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

We raised a grand total of $4386.00. $438.00 will be donated to the Leukemia. Thank you everyone that came out to support Vanessa. We will be meeting up at Encanto today at 3:30 to cruise to the hospital and show Vanessa some love. She will be standing at her Hospital waiting for us. Please come out and join us.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up az! On Behalf of Phoenix Prime C.C. and Identity C.C. we would like to thank every single person who rolled in last night and supported the cause! The event was badass! We hundreds of people in attendance and that shows that Arizona Lowrider Community has a lot of heart! Also special thanks to all who donated items for the raffles. Hope to see everyone today for the cruise! 

Much love and respect,

BigMando


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

I missed it.. My trucks still in the shop! Good to see it was a good outcome OG AZ Side always holdin it down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here go a few pic's from yesterday.....




























Great Times!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HOE81 said:


> I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PROUD TO SAY AM FROM AZ...BUT SEEING ALL THE PPL AT THE EVENT TODAY SHOWING ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT TO CHRIS AND HIS FAMILY AND MOST DONT EVEN KNOW THEM ..MUCH RESPECT AZ SIDE ....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 x86!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Here go a few pic's from yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

on behalf of desert life fam. thank's for having us out we had fun homies. let us know when ever there is something going on were down


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I think i saw a yeti driving that car one time!! I was like a yeti stole ART BUCKs ride Luna hit it with your satchel!!!!.................turns out it was him.


 Lol!


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:



Lowrider Style CC said:


> Here go a few pic's from yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WHAT THE FUZZY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................D.J. BRAKELITE BACK IN THIS MOFO!......JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IM WALKING AGAIN....NOT MUCH BUT IM WALKING....HEARD THERE WAS A BAD AZZ SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT.........NO PROMISES BUT GONNA TRY.......MISS ALL YOU FUCKERS..............BIG BEN....I OWE YOU ONE....AND FUCK THE THE NO **** BULLSHIT................YA TU SABES............


Glad to hear your doing better DJMIDLIFECRISIS!!! keep on trying homie and dont give up but dont rush either little by little homie!!! KEEP ON GETTING BETTER!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up az! On Behalf of Phoenix Prime C.C. and Identity C.C. we would like to thank every single person who rolled in last night and supported the cause! The event was badass! We hundreds of people in attendance and that shows that Arizona Lowrider Community has a lot of heart! Also special thanks to all who donated items for the raffles. Hope to see everyone today for the cruise! Much love and respect,BigMando


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE PICS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


******** said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


JEN IN PHX said:


> Wat's up AZ SIDE?? Hope everyone is doing good. Any one interested in getting some engraving done, let me know. I'm in process of taking some good pics and will post em up. Any questions, hit me up.
> Thanks!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up az! On Behalf of Phoenix Prime C.C. and Identity C.C. we would like to thank every single person who rolled in last night and supported the cause! The event was badass! We hundreds of people in attendance and that shows that Arizona Lowrider Community has a lot of heart! Also special thanks to all who donated items for the raffles. Hope to see everyone today for the cruise!
> 
> Much love and respect,
> 
> BigMando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 
__Here whats next Homie's......











Lets do this one BIG too AZ!!!!!! :thumbsup:


*Plus here goes the video everyone's talking about.....

"Better post this up before all the pic's come up"







*__GREAT TIMES!!!!!!!! 
_


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

let me know who won


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*thanks!!!*

Mornin OG AZ-SIDERS

FIRST OFF I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT!! WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY BOUT SATURDAY!!

YOU GUYS CAME THRU LIKE BOW LEGGED LOU!!!

ITS AMAZING TO BE A PART OF AN EVENT LIKE THAT.

IF YOU MISSED OUT WELL YOU MISSED OUT ON A REALLY GOOD VIBE!!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AND TODAY I WANT TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

rc4life said:


> let me know who won


TICKET NUMBER 257399 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ponderings

If the black box flight recorder is never damaged during a plane crash, why isn't the whole airplane made out of the same stuff? 

Why is there an expiration date on sour cream? 

If most car accidents occur within five miles of home, why doesn't everyone just move 10 miles away? 

If man evolved from monkeys and apes, why do we still have monkeys and apes? 

I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, "Where's the self-help section? She said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose. 

If all those psychics know the winning lottery numbers, why are they all still working? 

Why do we say something is out of whack? What is a whack? 

Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery? 

If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled? 

Why do women wear evening gowns to nightclubs? Shouldn't they be wearing night gowns?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


HOT AS FUCK! WITH NO BEER!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> HOT AS FUCK! WITH NO BEER!


 Mikey I had a 30 pack under the table. You should have asked me for one.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Mikey I had a 30 pack under the table. You should have asked me for one.


YA MIKEY YOU CUDDA DRANK EM ALL TOO,, WE DID START DRINKIN TILL AFTER THE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING AZ- Vanessa is getting some stem cells from a baby's umbilical cord. Treatment started at 12:00pm. Please keep here in mind and prayer!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *GOOD MORNING AZ- Vanessa is getting some stem cells from a baby's umbilical cord. Treatment started at 12:00pm. Please keep here in mind and prayer![/C*OLOR]




WOW ME AND MY SISTER WAS TALKIN BOUT THAT LAST NITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OG PLAYER!







NICE PICS ART!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OG PLAYER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS BUT MY NEFEWS TOOK MOST OF THESE PICS,,, I WAS TO BZ WORKIN!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> Mikey I had a 30 pack under the table. You should have asked me for one.


I KNEW THERE WAS BEER AROUND THERE SOMEWERE!
MY SPIDEY SENCES WERE GOING CRAZY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> YA MIKEY YOU CUDDA DRANK EM ALL TOO,, WE DID START DRINKIN TILL AFTER THE SHOW!!!!!


I WAS ALL HUNG OVER!


BigMandoAZ said:


> *GOOD MORNING AZ- Vanessa is getting some stem cells from a baby's umbilical cord. Treatment started at 12:00pm. Please keep here in mind and prayer!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> I KNEW THERE WAS BEER AROUND THERE SOMEWERE!
> MY SPIDEY SENCES WERE GOING CRAZY!


THATS WHY YOU KEPT DRIVING AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND



KINDA LIKE A HOUND DOG ON ITS WAY


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOVING THE PICS ART!!!! APPRECIATE THESE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> LOVING THE PICS ART!!!! APPRECIATE THESE!!!


you know it !!!! was a good day!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Hey AZ-Side I am selling a set 4 of used firestone FR380 for 180. They are still in pretty good condition if interested PM me.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I called you yesterday ART


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :thumbsup:



MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I called you yesterday ART


call me pimp daddy!!!!!!!!!

not this ninja playa,, no missed call from billl lump lump on my fone!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> call me pimp daddy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> not this ninja playa,, no missed call from billl lump lump on my fone!!


Ask Cow tip'n he called you around the same time


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *GOOD MORNING AZ- Vanessa is getting some stem cells from a baby's umbilical cord. Treatment started at 12:00pm. Please keep here in mind and prayer!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THATS WHY YOU KEPT DRIVING AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUNDAND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND AND AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> KINDA LIKE A HOUND DOG ON ITS WAY


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Ask Cow tip'n he called you around the same time


oh ya i know he cald me me,,,,and we tipped a couple back,and he skirted but no call from mr lo!!!
:fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HAPPY B-DAY OG.P


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 10 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal* 
*ART LOKS*+ 
*westcoast_lowlow* 
*mortalkombat2* 
*Angel/Techniques* 
*64sub* 
*dirttydeeds*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 11 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*armando martinez*
*valledelsol*
*jachavez22*
*westcoast_lowlow*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 10 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*gzking*
*armando martinez*
*valledelsol*
*jachavez22*
*westcoast_lowlow*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> some pic's my son took of the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

no pontiac????


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Just got off work to see this......


























Now that is some storm............


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

dads86regal said:


> Just got off work to see this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*a letter to da prime!!!!!*

CHRIS,GIL,VANESSA AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB......
:h5:
I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME AS A PART OF IDENTITY CAR CLUB PARTICIPATE IN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FUNCTION.

IT WAS AN AWESOME FEELING WHEN YOU ASKED US A MONTH AGO AS WELL AS HEARTBREAKIN.

BUT I AS WELL AS OTHE MEMBERS OF IDENTITY SAID THE SAME THING,,"THIS LITTLE GIRL IS BRINGING:angel: OUT THE BEST IN US".

AND SHE DID:thumbsup:

AND AFTER SEEING ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT BY BRINGING THERE CARS OUT,VENDERS, DONATIONS IN CASH AS WELL AS RAFFLE ITEMS,BRING OUT UR FAMILYS,AND JUST PUTTIN THE WORD OUT AND PROMOTING THIS WHOLE SHOW JUST PROVED HOW SHE DID IN THE END BRING OUT THE "BEST IN US ALL" AS ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILY!!!!!

SEEING ALL THE KIDS THERE REALLY HIT HOME. THE FIREFIGHTERS STAYED FOR LIKE 2 HOURS AND THE KIDS JUST KEPT LINEN UP!!!! THANKS PFD!!!

AND ALL THE CARS,, MAN THAT PARKING LOT WAS PACKED!!! FOR A SHOW AND SHINE ALL I CAN SAY IS DAM AZ GETS DOWN WITH THE GETS DOWN.

AND BROWN SOCIETY FOR COMIN DOWN AND DJ BIG TIME FOR KEEPIN THE CROWD GROOVIN!!

AND AFTER SAID AND DONE,, THERE WAS A MESS TO CLEAN UP,,, ELPHOENIXQUETZAL THANKS FOR THE TRASH CANS,,,AND HELP CLEANIN UP,,,, AND GONE TIPPIN THANKS FOR WALKIN AROUND PICKIN UP TRASH TOO!

ITS JUST THINGS LIKE THAT ,THAT MAKE ME SAY DAM WHEN I MISS A SHOW TO BE OUT THERE WITH ALL YOU GUYS.

AND FOR US TO BE OUT THERE AND IDENTITY NOT DRINKIN,, I THINK IDENTITY DRANK HALF THE WATER THAT WAS OUT THERE.... 

TATA LUNA COULDNT MAKE IT, BUT I AS WELL AS EVERYBODY ELSE KNOWS HE WAS THERE IN SPIRIT AS WELL AS ON OUR BACKS!!

AL'S THE ONE THAT IS ALL ABOUT HELPIN OUT ANY AND EVERYTHING POSITIVE,, AND IT WAS REALLY GREAT TO SEE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF HIS IDENTITY MEMBERS COME THRU AND JUST FALL INTO PLACE ONE BY ONE. 

AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME BROTHERS AND SISTERS WERE RIGHT THERE ALONG SIDE OF US!!!!!

WE FORMED LIKE VOLTRON


2 CLUBS ONE GOAL TO SET THIS MUDDA OFF!!! 
AND WE DID!!
:ninja:
THE WEEK BEFORE I WAS GETTING KINDA NERVOUS AND EXCITED AT THE SAME TIME,, CAUSE I KNEW THAT THIS WAS GONNA BIG A PRETTY BIG THING.

BUT I DIDNT THINK IT WAS GONNA BE PACKED LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND THEN TO GO TAKE A CRUISE AND GET TO THE HOSPITAL AND WAVE UP TO VANESSA WAS AN AWESOME FEELING,, I DONT THINK THAT THAT FEELING IS GONNA GO AWAY FOR A LONG TIME,,

I GOT ONE OF THE WRIST BANDS ON AND EVERYTIME I LOOK AT IT THE FEELING COMES OVER ME AGAIN THINKIN BOUT THIS WHOLE WEEKEND!!


SO THANKS AGAIN CHRIS AND GIL AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME FAMILY FOR LETTING US BE APART OF CRUISE FOR A CAUSE!!

HERE IS THE BEST PART


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> no pontiac????


:finger:


























:boink:
















:nicoderm:




















:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> CHRIS,GIL,VANESSA AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB......
> :h5:
> I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME AS A PART OF IDENTITY CAR CLUB PARTICIPATE IN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FUNCTION.
> 
> ...


WOW SHE MUST HAVE FELT AMAZING AFTER THAT VISIT!!!! LOWRIDER COMMUNITY KEEP IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN A BETTER ANGLE LOL!!! THANKS!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW SHE MUST HAVE FELT AMAZING AFTER THAT VISIT!!!! LOWRIDER COMMUNITY KEEP IT UP!!!!!!


I don't think any other lowrider community does like we do!!! AZ-SIDE TTMFT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN A BETTER ANGLE LOL!!! THANKS!!


NOT ME HOMIE MY NEFEWS,,,, THEY WERE TAKIN PICS,, I DIDNT REALLY GET TO DO MY THANG .


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I don't think any other lowrider community does like we do!!! AZ-SIDE TTMFT!


X1157901347856314561395713580713247945631478056315613248756143785613278563195863054683158031461983579831563198561356831986135983146


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I don't think any other lowrider community does like we do!!! AZ-SIDE TTMFT!


MAYBE BUT LETS KEEP ON LEADING BY EXAMPLE!!!! AZ-SIDE TTMFT x INFINITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> NOT ME HOMIE MY NEFEWS,,,, THEY WERE TAKIN PICS,, I DIDNT REALLY GET TO DO MY THANG .


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 11 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*G_KRALY*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
*dads86regal*
*BigMandoAZ*
*64sub*
*GONE TIP'N*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> MAYBE BUT LETS KEEP ON LEADING BY EXAMPLE!!!! AZ-SIDE TTMFT x INFINITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:AND BEYOND!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> CHRIS,GIL,VANESSA AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB......:h5:I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME AS A PART OF IDENTITY CAR CLUB PARTICIPATE IN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FUNCTION.IT WAS AN AWESOME FEELING WHEN YOU ASKED US A MONTH AGO AS WELL AS HEARTBREAKIN.BUT I AS WELL AS OTHE MEMBERS OF IDENTITY SAID THE SAME THING,,"THIS LITTLE GIRL IS BRINGING:angel: OUT THE BEST IN US".AND SHE DID:thumbsup:AND AFTER SEEING ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT BY BRINGING THERE CARS OUT,VENDERS, DONATIONS IN CASH AS WELL AS RAFFLE ITEMS,BRING OUT UR FAMILYS,AND JUST PUTTIN THE WORD OUT AND PROMOTING THIS WHOLE SHOW JUST PROVED HOW SHE DID IN THE END BRING OUT THE "BEST IN US ALL" AS ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILY!!!!!SEEING ALL THE KIDS THERE REALLY HIT HOME. THE FIREFIGHTERS STAYED FOR LIKE 2 HOURS AND THE KIDS JUST KEPT LINEN UP!!!! THANKS PFD!!!AND ALL THE CARS,, MAN THAT PARKING LOT WAS PACKED!!! FOR A SHOW AND SHINE ALL I CAN SAY IS DAM AZ GETS DOWN WITH THE GETS DOWN.AND BROWN SOCIETY FOR COMIN DOWN AND DJ BIG TIME FOR KEEPIN THE CROWD GROOVIN!!AND AFTER SAID AND DONE,, THERE WAS A MESS TO CLEAN UP,,, ELPHOENIXQUETZAL THANKS FOR THE TRASH CANS,,,AND HELP CLEANIN UP,,,, AND GONE TIPPIN THANKS FOR WALKIN AROUND PICKIN UP TRASH TOO!ITS JUST THINGS LIKE THAT ,THAT MAKE ME SAY DAM WHEN I MISS A SHOW TO BE OUT THERE WITH ALL YOU GUYS.AND FOR US TO BE OUT THERE AND IDENTITY NOT DRINKIN,, I THINK IDENTITY DRANK HALF THE WATER THAT WAS OUT THERE.... TATA LUNA COULDNT MAKE IT, BUT I AS WELL AS EVERYBODY ELSE KNOWS HE WAS THERE IN SPIRIT AS WELL AS ON OUR BACKS!!AL'S THE ONE THAT IS ALL ABOUT HELPIN OUT ANY AND EVERYTHING POSITIVE,, AND IT WAS REALLY GREAT TO SEE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF HIS IDENTITY MEMBERS COME THRU AND JUST FALL INTO PLACE ONE BY ONE. AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME BROTHERS AND SISTERS WERE RIGHT THERE ALONG SIDE OF US!!!!!WE FORMED LIKE VOLTRON2 CLUBS ONE GOAL TO SET THIS MUDDA OFF!!! AND WE DID!!:ninja:THE WEEK BEFORE I WAS GETTING KINDA NERVOUS AND EXCITED AT THE SAME TIME,, CAUSE I KNEW THAT THIS WAS GONNA BIG A PRETTY BIG THING.BUT I DIDNT THINK IT WAS GONNA BE PACKED LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND THEN TO GO TAKE A CRUISE AND GET TO THE HOSPITAL AND WAVE UP TO VANESSA WAS AN AWESOME FEELING,, I DONT THINK THAT THAT FEELING IS GONNA GO AWAY FOR A LONG TIME,,I GOT ONE OF THE WRIST BANDS ON AND EVERYTIME I LOOK AT IT THE FEELING COMES OVER ME AGAIN THINKIN BOUT THIS WHOLE WEEKEND!!SO THANKS AGAIN CHRIS AND GIL AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME FAMILY FOR LETTING US BE APART OF CRUISE FOR A CAUSE!!HERE IS THE BEST PART


Not a problem homie. Glad to be a part of . It was nice seeing friends as well as making new ones. AZ TTMFT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AY *ART MOCO *DOES PHOENIX TEES HAVE A LAYITLOW PAGE OR A WEBSITE??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> AY *ART MOCO *DOES PHOENIX TEES HAVE A LAYITLOW PAGE OR A WEBSITE??


dont know kid!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> dont know kid!


 COOL THANKS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!! 





LATERZ AZ!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is a message from Vanessa.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Here is a message from Vanessa.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

I JUST WANT TO THANK PHOENIX PRIME CC AND IDENTITY CC FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF A SPECIAL EVENT...........JUST TO LET YOU GUYS NO BROWN SOCIETY IS ALWAYZ DOWN.........MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.................DJ BIG TYME........


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BIG TYME 35 said:


> I JUST WANT TO THANK PHOENIX PRIME CC AND IDENTITY CC FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF A SPECIAL EVENT...........JUST TO LET YOU GUYS NO BROWN SOCIETY IS ALWAYZ DOWN.........MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.................DJ BIG TYME........


 You're welcome. Thank you for stepping up and donating your time.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


WHAT UP MANDO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP MANDO


 :cheesy: NUTHIN MUCH HOMIE :drama: WATCHIN CAR WARRIORS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> CHRIS,GIL,VANESSA AND ALL OF THE PHOENIX PRIME CAR CLUB......
> :h5:
> I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME AS A PART OF IDENTITY CAR CLUB PARTICIPATE IN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FUNCTION.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

_Just in!!!!!!

_Sorry don't have actual flyer but looks like alot of clubs on this flyer including us (Phx Chp.) been waiting for flyer......



















PLEASE LETS DO WHAT WE DO SO WELL AND HELP THE KIDS GET SCHOOL SUPPLIES......

__Little blury. I'll get location SOON!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Here is a message from Vanessa.


damn new wallpaper!!!!!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

BIG TYME 35 said:


> I JUST WANT TO THANK PHOENIX PRIME CC AND IDENTITY CC FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF A SPECIAL EVENT...........JUST TO LET YOU GUYS NO BROWN SOCIETY IS ALWAYZ DOWN.........MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.................DJ BIG TYME........



I want to thank my Brother Big Tyme for representing the Brown Society Family!!! And for donating his time and effort to help this great cause!!! And to Phoenix Prime CC and Identity CC for inviting us! Always good to see the homies!!! Much Luv and respect from The Brown Society Family!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

doughboy93 said:


> I want to thank my Brother Big Tyme for representing the Brown Society Family!!! And for donating his time and effort to help this great cause!!! And to Phoenix Prime CC and Identity CC for inviting us! Always good to see the homies!!! Much Luv and respect from The Brown Society Family!!!



thank again homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
thank you all for comin down and bein a part of this great event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! _Just in!!!!!!_Sorry don't have actual flyer but looks like alot of clubs on this flyer including us (Phx Chp.) been waiting for flyer......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back 2 sku cruise saturday 23rd at5pm the cruise will start at el reposo park n end at park central all car clubs welcomeMeeting at El Reposo aka Roosevelt Park. On Alta Vista between Central and 7th st. Around 4 pm. Cruise will start at 5. Cruise up Central Ave to Earl. Left on earl to park Central Deli Parking lot where we will chill Hang Out Show the cars to spectators till 9 or 10ish. THIS WAS TEXT TO ME...ITS A ACTUALLY CARAVAN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Back 2 sku cruise saturday 23rd at5pm the cruise will start at el reposo park n end at park central all car clubs welcomeMeeting at El Reposo aka Roosevelt Park. On Alta Vista between Central and 7th st. Around 4 pm. Cruise will start at 5. Cruise up Central Ave to Earl. Left on earl to park Central Deli Parking lot where we will chill Hang Out Show the cars to spectators till 9 or 10ish. THIS WAS TEXT TO ME...ITS A ACTUALLY CARAVAN!



ok Inspector Hector...almost a good job.....but you left out one of the side important details....


what about us that get,,,,ahem,,,shall i say "thirsty"?? 

if we gonna stay out there that late and not be able to drank,,, damn gonna be along nite playa!!!!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

It's Tuesday I'm on my lunch and no tortas to look at what's going on here ? ? ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> It's Tuesday I'm on my lunch and no tortas to look at what's going on here ? ? ?


BigBen retired from Torta Tuesdays.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigBen retired from Torta Tuesdays.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Low Lac said:


> It's Tuesday I'm on my lunch and no tortas to look at what's going on here ? ? ?


i started gettin threatnig pms so im scared to post hno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Here is a message from Vanessa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!
> 
> _Just in!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> ok Inspector Hector...almost a good job.....but you left out one of the side important details....what about us that get,,,,ahem,,,shall i say "thirsty"?? if we gonna stay out there that late and not be able to drank,,, damn gonna be along nite playa!!!!


LOL! JUST POSTING WAT THEY SEND. IAM ASSUMING YOU DONT HAVE TO STAY AFTER DA CARAVAN. MAYBE HANG OUT ALITTLE AFTER? EITHER WAY LETS HAVE FUN! LOL!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i started gettin threatnig pms so im scared to post hno:


hno:...........:boink:.........:finger:............:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


HIS REPLACEMENT??????:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigBen retired from Torta Tuesdays.


LET'S START OUT WITH THIS ONE.....LOVE DA LOGO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> HIS REPLACEMENT??????:dunno:


super torta!! :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> hno:...........:boink:.........:finger:............:wave:


hey incredible mr limpit,,, get at this vato he a homie of mine!!!!! cool vato if you was lookin for some camisetas,, tell him art loks te mando a la berga!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> hey incredible mr limpit,,, get at this vato he a homie of mine!!!!! cool vato if you was lookin for some camisetas,, tell him art loks te mando a la berga!!!


COOL THANKS!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats far from where i live now but I will see if I give him a call maybe this weekend


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 10 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*BigMandoAZ*+
*Black86Cutty*
*PLANJOE*
*ART LOKA*+
*Angel/Techniques*
*mike(p)*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thats far from where i live now but I will see if I give him a call maybe this weekend


 GET ON THE HORN TO HIM PLAYA SO HE CAN KNOW WHAT SIZE GARANIMALS YOU FIT IN!:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> It's Tuesday I'm on my lunch and no tortas to look at what's going on here ? ? ?


 :yessad: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thats far from where i live now but I will see if I give him a call maybe this weekend


 :uh: IF YOU GO TO SPIRIT C.C. THREAD YOU WILL FIND PHXCUSTOMTEES THERE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Damn been of this bitch for a lil bit and come back and everyone and they mama are playa's wtf :machinegun:*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i started gettin threatnig pms so im scared to post hno:


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DON`T SCURRRED CARNAL!!  POST UP SOME COCHINAS!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> *Damn been of this bitch for a lil bit and come back and everyone and they mama are playa's wtf :machinegun:*


 :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!!  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN THIS SUCKS WRITING TO BIG MANDO AND IT SHOWS SOMEONE ELSE FUKKKK


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP HOMEGIRL!!  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! :biggrin:


THANKS HOMIE =)


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: IF YOU GO TO SPIRIT C.C. THREAD YOU WILL FIND PHXCUSTOMTEES THERE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Great picture


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up og?


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

waz up az side desert life fam is in da house. wood like more info on the cruz and show this weekend thanks


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> THANKS HOMIE =)


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I AM SELLING SOME 12 INCH MEMPHIS SUBS IN A TRUCK BOX. THE SUBS AND BOX ARE NEW AND NEVER USED. I AM ASKING $150. PLEASE PM ME. THX!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a chrome 13x7 to use as a spair dont need a tire just the rim p.m. me with price thanks in advance


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

its tuesday whats going on with the pics lol!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Cruise out to a Movie night with the USO FAMILYat the Glendale drive inn Saturday Aug 6th around 7pm . Flyer coming soon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


gzking said:


> Cruise out to a Movie night with the USO FAMILYat the Glendale drive inn Saturday Aug 6th around 7pm . Flyer coming soon


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! 

_Back 2 sku cruise saturday 23rd at 5pm! The cruise will start at El Reposo Park and end at park central all car clubs welcome. Meeting at El Reposo aka Roosevelt Park. On Alta Vista between Central and 7th st. Around 4 pm.

Cruise will start at 5. Cruise up Central Ave to Earl. Left on earl to park Central Deli Parking lot where we will chill hang out show the cars to spectators till 9 or 10ish. 

This a caravan to help kids get school supplies.....


_







_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> its tuesday whats going on with the pics lol!


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i had to work yesterday!! no rest for the wicked!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i had to work yesterday!! no rest for the wicked!!


HEY WHATS UP ART LOKS??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE AT WORK,,, CHECKIN OUT WHAT WENT DOWN ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE AT WORK,,, CHECKIN OUT WHAT WENT DOWN ON SUNDAY!!!


WOW COOL VIDEO,, LOOKS LIKE THERE WAS QUITE A FEW OUT THERE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WOW COOL VIDEO,, LOOKS LIKE THERE WAS QUITE A FEW OUT THERE.


YEAH THERE WAS,,, AND IT WAS NICE TO SEE HER WAVING DOWN TO US.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH THERE WAS,,, AND IT WAS NICE TO SEE HER WAVING DOWN TO US.


YEAH DOGG, I SEEN THAT PIC THAT VANESSA TOOK LOOKIN DOWN AT YOU GUYS,, AWESOME PIC!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH DOGG, I SEEN THAT PIC THAT VANESSA TOOK LOOKIN DOWN AT YOU GUYS,, AWESOME PIC!!


YA I WANTED TO GO VISIT HER BUT IF NOT IMMEDIAT FAMILY,, NOT GONNA HAPPEN,, BUT SHE HAD A LIL STEM CELL RE[PLACEMENT AND HOPEFULLY IN 2 WEEKS WE WILL HAVE POSITIVE RESULTS,, SO I GUES ALL WE CAN DO IS THIS..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YA I WANTED TO GO VISIT HER BUT IF NOT IMMEDIAT FAMILY,, NOT GONNA HAPPEN,, BUT SHE HAD A LIL STEM CELL RE[PLACEMENT AND HOPEFULLY IN 2 WEEKS WE WILL HAVE POSITIVE RESULTS,, SO I GUES ALL WE CAN DO IS THIS..


OH WOW RIGHT ON HOPEFULLY SHE GETS WELL SOON...

AND MC HAMMER ,,COMON NOW...........I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> OH WOW RIGHT ON HOPEFULLY SHE GETS WELL SOON...
> 
> AND MC HAMMER ,,COMON NOW...........I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER.



YOU GUYS ARE BOTH WACK,,,

ITS ALL BOUT THE BEIEBER FEBER BABY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SOME BULLSHIT GOIN ON UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> SOME BULLSHIT GOIN ON UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


 Baboso brother are you talking to yourself?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Baboso brother are you talking to yourself?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW!!!!
DATS MESS UP WHEN ITS SO DEAD IN HERE YOU REPLY TO YOURSELF!
DONT WORRY ART IAM HERE FOR YOU...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Baboso brother are you talking to yourself?


 :yes: :biggrin: I THINK THAT THE 2 WEEKS OF NO TORTA PICS HAS FINALLY DROVE HIM :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: :biggrin: I THINK THAT THE 2 WEEKS OF NO TORTA PICS HAS FINALLY DROVE HIM :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS RIGHT HERE WILL GIVE YOU WHIPLASH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

gzking said:


> *Cruise out to a Movie night with the USO FAMILYat the Glendale drive inn Saturday Aug 6th around 7pm *. Flyer coming soon


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


lucky [email protected]#h LMAO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Mando !! Just like last year no bbq grills , Lets bring out some food and do a potluck ! see you guys/gals there


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up AZside!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


gzking said:


> Thanks Mando !! Just like last year no bbq grills , Lets bring out some food and do a potluck ! see you guys/gals there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! 










_Back 2 sku cruise saturday 23rd at 5pm! The cruise will start at El Reposo Park and end at park central all car clubs welcome. Meeting at El Reposo aka Roosevelt Park. On Alta Vista between Central and 7th st. Around 4 pm.

Cruise will start at 5. Cruise up Central Ave to Earl. Left on earl to park Central Deli Parking lot where we will chill hang out show the cars to spectators till 9 or 10ish. 

This a caravan to help kids get school supplies.....







And this is still a go. We're spliting up our club for these two Events.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> What's up AZside!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> What's up AZside!


 :nicoderm: SUP! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:wave:......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> What's up AZside!


what up diamond doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

gzking said:


> Thanks Mando !! Just like last year no bbq grills , Lets bring out some food and do a potluck ! see you guys/gals there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side!:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Az Side!:wave:


i hope you brought me something back from texas!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

gzking said:


> Thanks Mando !! Just like last year no bbq grills , Lets bring out some food and do a potluck ! see you guys/gals there
> 
> 
> TTT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up fockers


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up mike it's jacob


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

jachavez22 said:


> was up mike it's jacob


 What's good brother?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*well it was fun but im leavin ..............*

y
a

i got to go home playas!!!!!!!!!!!!





















w
a
i
t 

fo
r i
t.................................................................
















here you go










b
am


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Talk about a close up!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Talk about a close up!


 x2 great photography


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TGIF azside!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> TGIF azside!


 :yes: x86!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


 :wow: :wow: OHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEAHHHHHH!!! :tongue:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

jachavez22 said:


> was up mike it's jacob


Whats happening brotha!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　








　








　


















　








　








　
　








　









　








　








　

















　











　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good mornin az !!!












this what i have so far homies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:



what up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


 :angry: :nono: :twak: OG AZ SIDE WILL NEVER DIE HOMIE-SKILLET!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :bowrofl:


LOL!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :angry: :nono: :twak: OG AZ SIDE WILL NEVER DIE HOMIE-SKILLET!!!! :biggrin:


shit LIL has been dead, your in denial! :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :angry: :nono: :twak: OG AZ SIDE WILL NEVER DIE HOMIE-SKILLET!!!! :biggrin:


Maybe maybe but for now its dead...................................................................................................................................
................................................
.................................................................................
................................................
............................................................
..................................................
..................................................
........................................................
.........................................................................
.....................................................
....................................................
....................................................
....................................................................
............................................................................
.....................................................................................
...................................................................
...............................................................................
..........................................................
.......................................
...................................................................
..............................................................
............................................................................
...................................................
..............................................................
..........................................
................................................
RIP


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

And now for a moment of silence...... damn its already silent!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OG AZ Side------------->







<----------New Lay it Low


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OG AZ Side------------->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN YLLIB YOU CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OG AZ SIDE WILL NEVER DIE JUST THIS LIL FORUM THATS ALL


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DONT CRY ART LOKA ITS OK


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> OG AZ SIDE WILL NEVER DIE JUST THIS LIL FORUM THATS ALL


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> DONT CRY ART LOKA ITS OK


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*


Thats just sad!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:dunno::loco::dunno:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OG AZ Side------------->


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/284644-lowrider-coloring-book.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__BIG LOWRIDER CARAVAN TODAY!!!!

_Back 2 sku cruise saturday 23rd at 5pm! The cruise will start at El Reposo Park and end at park central all car clubs welcome. Meeting at El Reposo aka Roosevelt Park. On Alta Vista between Central and 7th st. Around 4 pm.

Cruise will start at 5. Cruise up Central Ave to Earl. Left on earl to park Central Deli Parking lot where we will chill hang out show the cars to spectators till 9 or 10ish. 

This a caravan to help kids get school supplies.....











LETS NOT FORGET THIS......
　










_RIGHT NOW!!!!!! 

BARRIO BREAKTHRU CAR WASH!!!!
55TH AVE AND GLENDALE!!!!!_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*TREND SETTER*
*el_azteca_85buick*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

gordobig818 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/284644-lowrider-coloring-book.html


 :wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

gordobig818 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/284644-lowrider-coloring-book.html


 :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

gordobig818 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/284644-lowrider-coloring-book.html


 :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Last night at Fuego's


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Techniques in the house My son's 71 & my caddie kicking it on the West Side.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

__GREAT TURN OUT YESTERDAY!!!!
90 LOW LOWS!!!!! :thumbsup:


__HERE GO A FEW PIC'S....... 

































































__









GOOD TIMES!!!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Angel/Techniques said:


> View attachment 339590
> Last night at Fuego's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Angel/Techniques said:


> View attachment 339591
> Techniques in the house My son's 71 & my caddie kicking it on the West Side.


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

What up to all the homies here reppin o.g. Azside!' much respects to all u stayin on the grind! U.D. Rollin threw with mad respects !!!!!!!!!!! O.G. AZSIDE STAYZ TTMFT!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

OG AZSIDE what's up!! How did the events go this weekend? Could make it to them but want to see more pics! Please post!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

West up az been a min Damn can't wait to get my ride back together


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> OG AZSIDE what's up!! How did the events go this weekend? Could make it to them but want to see more pics! Please post!


 Art Buck. Back to school cruise was really good. Weather wasn't bad either. I posted a couple of pictures and videos on my FB page.


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

WHAT HAPPEN WHO KILLED IT???:machinegun:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WA'SAPPONIN AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! __GREAT TURN OUT YESTERDAY!!!!90 LOW LOWS!!!!! :thumbsup:__HERE GO A FEW PIC'S.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE PICS! LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TIME! :h5:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> __GREAT TURN OUT YESTERDAY!!!!
> 90 LOW LOWS!!!!! :thumbsup:
> ...




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Art Buck. Back to school cruise was really good. Weather wasn't bad either. I posted a couple of pictures and videos on my FB page.


:thumbsup: Link? :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE PICS! LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TIME! :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


Az_Chicano_1 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__HERE'S WHAT'S NEXT_ HOMIE'S....



　
　










BIG PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO CAME OUT TO THE CRUISE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning AZ side!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> good morning AZ side!


 x86! :thumbsup: WHAT IS NEW MIKEY!?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up az side!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


If we can get enough GOOD pics an video maybe. We'll probably post up the video the event Promoter shot.VIDEO COMING SOON!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> x86! :thumbsup: WHAT IS NEW MIKEY!?


Same ol' shit! Differnt hangover!:biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

this page needs some new life maybe chawps,chucky and rc can makeup wit justin az :rofl::inout:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup: Link? :happysad:


Facebook under Carolyn Verdugo friend me and you can take the picture and video and clean them up if you want to


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Facebook under Carolyn Verdugo friend me and you can take the picture and video and clean them up and ad crotch shots if you want to



:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Facebook under Carolyn Verdugo friend me and you can take the picture and video and clean them up if you want to


THANK YOU!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Identity Original said:


>


ok well here are a few. i took them with my phone so they aren't the best, but it's something


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

I got a 1988 cutlass with a euro clip and convertible top on it 1500 car is in albuquerque nm 1500 got extra parts for it to check it out I have it posted on craigslist albuquerque 505 559 0493


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA GORDO! QUE HAY DE NUEVO?


Ya sabes aqui nomas. Todo bueno.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

gordobig818 said:


> Ya sabes aqui nomas. Todo bueno.


 :cheesy: ES TODO COMPA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

It's Tuesday!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az what's good mr buck


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

i guess ill start the fest with this one. 

]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

maybe a repost but damn she fine


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

smiley602 said:


> Good morning az what's good mr buck


 What's Smiley! Same ol chit brotha


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i guess ill start the fest with this one. ]


[/QUOTE] Nice !


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> maybe a repost but damn she fine


I Agree!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Identity Original said:


> ok well here are a few. i took them with my phone so they aren't the best, but it's something


 Nice pics!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

New!!!!!











_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow::thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> i guess ill start the fest with this one.
> 
> ]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i guess ill start the fest with this one. ]


[/QUOTE] Now that's an ass :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> maybe a repost but damn she fine


 Now that's a titty :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wave:  IT HAS BEEN TOO LONG SINCE WE HAD A GOOD "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ALL TABLES ARE SOLD OUT!!!! STANDING ROOM ONLY!!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!














_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up mando?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> what up mando?


 :cheesy: JUS CHILLIN POSTING SOME TORTAS! :naughty: WHAT YOU DOIN HOMIE?


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

:uh::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

J2theCHI said:


> :uh::yes::thumbsup:


 :cheesy: 'SUP! :wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i guess ill start the fest with this one.
> 
> ]


[/QUOTE] 
OMG:around: that is quite a nice bootay


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

=~G STYLE 62~;14340717]


Sum One said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

;14293547]







[/QUOTE



84 BLAZER said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

84 BLAZER;1[QUOTE="~G STYLE 62~ said:


> REC said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[/QUOTE



LOCO-LOUIE said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NICE


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> MAKIN MONEY said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3607]







[/QUOTE



84 BLAZER said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY;14299887]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/QUOTE



1 LO 64 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

GOOOD job guys! Nice Tortas!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> GOOOD job guys! Nice Tortas!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elspock84;14342762]























[/QUOTE]



elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

l























































































[/QUOTE]
UOTE=elspock84;14342812]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: JUS CHILLIN POSTING SOME TORTAS! :naughty: WHAT YOU DOIN HOMIE?


working! It looks like u and art are working to!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Rag64SeaSick said:


> [/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hello az side,,


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> GOOOD job guys! Nice Tortas!


 :biggrin: :h5: THANKS aRT bUCK!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

CHUCKS66 said:


> Selling English Bulldog pups if anybody interested PM for price


I am just going to keep this pic , never have to worry about feeding him or it shitting . Thanks Chuck your the best pal ever


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

you're welcome justin lol!!!


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: 'SUP! :wave:


jus chillin how u been homie


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's up AZ Side.... Low Life Magazine is shooting features this weekend for the September Issue! If you want to show off your ride and represent the AZ LOWrider LIFEstyle it me up.

[email protected]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Pickup Lines[/h]Pickup Lines 

The word of the day is "legs." Let's go back to my place and spread the word.

That outfit would look great in a crumpled heap on my bedroom floor tomorrow morning.

I want to melt in your mouth, not in your hand.

I like every bone in your body especially mine.

How about you sit on my lap and we'll see what pops up?

Will you be my love buffet so I can lay you out on a table and take anything I want?

Why don't you sit on my face and let me eat my way to your heart?

Baby I'm like milk, I'll do your body good.

Is that a mirror in your pants because I can see myself in them.

Hey baby lets play army I'll lay down you can blow me up.

If your left is thanksgiving and your right leg is Christmas can I visit you in-between the holidays

If I told you that you had a nice body, would you hold it against me?

You're like a Pringles. Once I pop you, I can't stop you!

I want to kiss you passionately on the lips, and then move up to your belly-button.

Is it hot in here or is it just you?

If you were a car door I would slam you all night long

Baby, your so fine, I want to pour milk all over you and make you part of my complete breakfast.

How about you sit on my lap and we'll straighten things out

Baby, I'd run a mile for your vertical smile. Nice shirt.... wanna fuck?

If I could rearrange the alphabet I'd put U and I together.

Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only ten I see!

Can I have fries with that shake!

I've got the F, the C, and the K. All I need is U.

You're so sweet you're giving me a toothache.

Hey baby, can I tickle your belly button from the inside?

If I had eleven roses and you, I'd have a dozen.

Hi, I'm new in town. Can I have directions to your house?

Pardon my is there a mirror in your pocket because I can see myself in your pants.

Do you know CPR because you take my breath away.

Your daddy must of been a drug dealer 'cause you're dope.

My face is leaving in 15 minutes...be on it!

I'd look good on you.

When does your centerfold come out.

So do ya wanna see something really swell?

I've seem to have lost my number, can I have yours?

I've got the hot dog and you got the buns.

Is your name Gillette? ...because you're the best a man can get.

Are we near the airport or is that just my heart taking off?

I may not be Fred Flinstone, but I sure can make your bed rock.

You have nice legs. What time do they open?

Do you like Subway? How about my foot long?

Hey that dress looks nice. Can I talk you out of it.

Is that a keg in your pants? Cause I'd just love to tap that ass!

Are those pants from outer space? Cause that ass is out of this world.

You're like a championship bass, I don't know if I should mount you or eat you.

Is your dad a terrorist? Because your the bomb!

Are you a parking ticket cause you have fine written all over you.

If I flip this coin, what are the chances of me getting head tonight?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ Side.... Low Life Magazine is shooting features this weekend for the September Issue! If you want to show off your ride and represent the AZ LOWrider LIFEstyle it me up.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__WE GOT NEW UPDATES ON OUR WEBSITE!!!

__We got the "Crusing for a Cause" pic's up!!!! Plus we got a bad ass HOPPING video in our "Video of the Week" with some fine ass hyna's!!!!

Link for pic's: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Link for video: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/











AZ putting it down like always!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP AZ SIDE UNITED DREAMS CC ROLING THRU SHOWING SUM RESPECT TO THE BIG OG AZ SIDE......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

J2theCHI said:


> jus chillin how u been homie


 :cheesy: SAME OL' SHIT JUS A DIFFERENT PILE! :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WINNER!!!!!



:fool2:KEEP BOTH HANDS WHERE WE CAN SEE EM HECTOR:bowrofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :fool2:KEEP BOTH HANDS WHERE WE CAN SEE EM HECTOR:bowrofl:


 LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*elphoenixquetzal*+>>>>>>>









*azlow4life* WHAT UPP RONNIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOL!



:twak:HECTOR PUT BOTH :h5:HANDS TO USE AND FIND :squint:OUT WHEN THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW IS,, SEPT/OCT????:ninja:
THANK YOU KINDLY!! 
:nicoderm:THEN YOU CAN GET BACK TO..............................:fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP AZ SIDE UNITED DREAMS CC ROLING THRU SHOWING SUM RESPECT TO THE BIG OG AZ SIDE......




WHAT UP MY UNITED DREAM :ninja:'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :twak:HECTOR PUT BOTH :h5:HANDS TO USE AND FIND :squint:OUT WHEN THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW IS,, SEPT/OCT????:ninja:THANK YOU KINDLY!! :nicoderm:THEN YOU CAN GET BACK TO..............................:fool2:


HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING HOMIE.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING HOMIE.....


me niether!!!!!!!!!! as u were!!! have a faptapulous day!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :twak:HECTOR PUT BOTH :h5:HANDS TO USE AND FIND :squint:OUT WHEN THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW IS,, SEPT/OCT????:ninja:
> THANK YOU KINDLY!!
> :nicoderm:THEN YOU CAN GET BACK TO..............................:fool2:



I know when it is. I made the flyer 2 months ago. It will be posted when they are ready to promote it. I can tell you it is in Sept!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I know when it is. I made the flyer 2 months ago. It will be posted when they are ready to promote it. I can tell you it is in Sept!


kuku!!! thank you kindly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :boink:...


:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Qvo ART LOKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT UP MY UNITED DREAM :ninja:'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



X2 THAT PLAYA!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal* 
*ART LOKS*+ 
*mleyva215*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> Qvo ART LOKS!!!!!!!!!


qvole brudda,,, quepasa.com,,,, im just here at work trabajando, i tryin to figure out what it be like playa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>






bwahahahahahahah:bowrofl:







i










only










got









one










t
h
i
n
g













to












s
a
y








to















th
a
t


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> bwahahahahahahah:bowrofl:
> i
> onlY
> got
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

U fellas is crazzy!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:sprint::sprint::sprint::ninja:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> U fellas is crazzy!!!


Q-VO Mr. Luna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://fapzap.com/


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Sup!


SUP!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! 

IF YOUR THINKING OF STARTING A EVENT HERE'S YOUR CALENDER SO FAR.....




















　








　








　
　








　









　








　








　

















　











　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​

　
　
　
　




　


_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Pure bred rottweiler pups for sale anyone intrested get at me thanks homies


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup OG Az Side!!! Damn this place is weak these days!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup OG Az Side!!! Damn this place is weak these days!!!


:tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YEAH THEY REALLY FUCKED IT UP WHEN THEY WENT TO THE NEW FORMAT,,, NOBODY GETS ON ANYMORE,, LIKE 10 REGULARS!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH THEY REALLY FUCKED IT UP WHEN THEY WENT TO THE NEW FORMAT,,, NOBODY GETS ON ANYMORE,, LIKE 10 REGULARS!!


 4 realz


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> 4 realz


HEY RICKY U STILL GOT ANYMORE HYDRO PARTS???


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12110-azlow4life.html








:boink::boink:.........................TTT for AZ


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

It happening again this year!! Those of you went last year had a blast. This event will be professionaly judged by Motorsport showcase. Come out and have some fun!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> HEY RICKY U STILL GOT ANYMORE HYDRO PARTS???


 What u need


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*ART LOKA*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *ART LOKA*





elphoenixquetzal said:


>





elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*



playin with urself again ha yillb!!!!!!
:buttkick::twak:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> playin with urself again ha yillb!!!!!!
> :buttkick::twak:


:yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BORED AS F#%K!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *ART LOKA*





elphoenixquetzal said:


>





elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*





elphoenixquetzal said:


> BORED AS F#%K!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BORED AS F#%K!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anybody know when the Majestics pic nic is this year?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BORED AS F#%K!!!!!!!!!!!!


PLAY SOME CHESS THEN!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


 :drama: :drama: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup OG Az Side!!! Damn this place is weak these days!!!


 :nono: :angry: WHAT UP MR. MOON! :wave: I STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE ARE STILL COMPLAINING ABOUT THE NEW FORMAT!! :twak: IT GIVES YOU THE OPTION TO USE THE OLD FORMAT ANYWAYS! :uh:  I LIKE THE MOBILE FORMAT THE MOST CUZ I CAN POST TORTA PICS WAY FASTER!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Sup!


 :biggrin: aRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRT bUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave:




just chillin bout to go home and watch some midget porn!!!! gotta love em,,,, there short movies:rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I know when it is. I made the flyer 2 months ago. It will be posted when they are ready to promote it. I can tell you it is in Sept!


 :wave: WHAT UP BIG MANDO! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Does anybody know when the Majestics pic nic is this year?


Which one? Avondale or Phoenix


Phoenix is on....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> just chillin bout to go home and watch some midget porn!!!! gotta love em,,,, there short movies:rimshot:


 :cheesy: AIN'T NUTHIN WRONG WATCHING SOME MIDGET PORN! :naughty: BURN ME A COPY!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

azrdr said:


> View attachment 341601
> 
> 
> It happening again this year!! Those of you went last year had a blast. This event will be professionaly judged by Motorsport showcase. Come out and have some fun!











_another_ BIGMANDO _Original flyer! _


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> _another_ BIGMANDO _Original flyer! _


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Which one? Avondale or PhoenixPhoenix is on....


 What's up Mando?I think its the Avondale one .The one last year was on Nov.7 at Estrella Park.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/ said:


> I LIKE THE MOBILE FORMAT THE MOST CUZ I CAN POST TORTA PICS WAY FASTER!!! :naughty:


 Then post them


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD TIMES AT HOOTERS TONIGHT!! MAJESTICS, UNITY, SO FEW, SWIFT AND IDENTITY HUNG OUT HAD 1.00 BEERS, 50% OFF THE TOTAL TAB, 50 CENT WINGS!!!!! HELL NOOOO THEY LIED!!
WE HAD TO PAY FOR THE WHOLE THING!!! BUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! JORGE KILLED THE WINGS!! BUT TOOK 3RD. CLEMENTE AND NELLY WERE ON THEIR GAME. THANKS TO DJ ALOTTA MONEY FOR THE PITCHERS OF BUDLITES!!! THAKS FOR THE FUN EVERYONE!!


----------



## el_azteca_85buick (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey jente duz any body have or knw any body with a 59 2dr or a 63to64 impala that runs a lil rust ok has to run and need all intior part even if its shot 6k top pm me "porfa"


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


PERFECT!!!!!
:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


ART LOKS said:


> PLAY SOME CHESS THEN!!





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :drama: :drama: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave: :biggrin:


:wave::wave:WWWAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPP!!!!!:wave::biggrin:



ART LOKS said:


> just chillin bout to go home and watch some midget porn!!!! gotta love em,,,, there short movies:rimshot:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> GOOD TIMES AT HOOTERS TONIGHT!! MAJESTICS, UNITY, SO FEW, SWIFT AND IDENTITY HUNG OUT HAD 1.00 BEERS, 50% OFF THE TOTAL TAB, 50 CENT WINGS!!!!! HELL NOOOO THEY LIED!!
> WE HAD TO PAY FOR THE WHOLE THING!!! BUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! JORGE KILLED THE WINGS!! BUT TOOK 3RD. CLEMENTE AND NELLY WERE ON THEIR GAME. THANKS TO DJ ALOTTA MONEY FOR THE PITCHERS OF BUDLITES!!! THAKS FOR THE FUN EVERYONE!!


NO INVITE I SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ninja:



































:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


el_azteca_85buick said:



Hey jente duz any body have or knw any body with a 59 2dr or a 63to64 impala that runs a lil rust ok has to run and need all intior part even if its shot 6k top pm me "porfa"





TTT

Click to expand...

*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chilango's-67 said:


> Then post them


 :uh: I DID POST A BUNCH OF TORTAS ON TUESDAY!!  NOW YOU HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY FOR MORE :thumbsup: UNLESS ART LOKS POST SOME UP TODAY!? :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> GOOD TIMES AT HOOTERS TONIGHT!! MAJESTICS, UNITY, SO FEW, SWIFT AND IDENTITY HUNG OUT HAD 1.00 BEERS, 50% OFF THE TOTAL TAB, 50 CENT WINGS!!!!! HELL NOOOO THEY LIED!!WE HAD TO PAY FOR THE WHOLE THING!!! BUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! JORGE KILLED THE WINGS!! BUT TOOK 3RD. CLEMENTE AND NELLY WERE ON THEIR GAME. THANKS TO DJ ALOTTA MONEY FOR THE PITCHERS OF BUDLITES!!! THAKS FOR THE FUN EVERYONE!!


  YOU SHOULD HAVE ASKED FOR YOUR SENIOR DISCOUNT THEN!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NO INVITE I SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ninja::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


 :angry: x86!!!  :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> _another_ BIGMANDO _Original flyer! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> GOOD TIMES AT HOOTERS TONIGHT!! MAJESTICS, UNITY, SO FEW, SWIFT AND IDENTITY HUNG OUT HAD 1.00 BEERS, 50% OFF THE TOTAL TAB, 50 CENT WINGS!!!!! HELL NOOOO THEY LIED!!
> WE HAD TO PAY FOR THE WHOLE THING!!! BUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!! JORGE KILLED THE WINGS!! BUT TOOK 3RD. CLEMENTE AND NELLY WERE ON THEIR GAME. THANKS TO DJ ALOTTA MONEY FOR THE PITCHERS OF BUDLITES!!! THAKS FOR THE FUN EVERYONE!!


Yeah we were invited to this one.....
But had a meeting with ACA.












Any more pic's?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Looks like this one is sold out but there is a bar with standing room only......
Please call Lisa for info._


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> _another_ BIGMANDO _Original flyer! _


:thumbsup: gona take my 60 to this one!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE ASKED FOR YOUR SENIOR DISCOUNT THEN!!! :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:roflmao:X107(Al's *real* age):roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*


sad.....tsk tsk tsk


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao:X107(Al's *real* age):roflmao:


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


>



now theres 2 of us,,,,lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


>


Thats shit is fucken funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


>


damn,,,,,I LOL'd!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thats shit is fucken funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


at firrst i thought it was you!!!!!! :h5:




Lunas64 said:


> damn,,,,,I LOL'd!!


i bet you walkin around screamin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BOOOOOOBIEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!:naughty:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> What up AZ!!!!!!


RICKY HIT ME UP WITH YOUR NUMBER FOOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:h5:


WHAT UP ART ILL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> WHAT UP ART ILL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT


WORD IF YOU GO TO RICKYS GET ME 2 CHECK VALVES, AND A PAYDAY AND A AGUA MINERAL! THANK YOU KINDLY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> RICKY HIT ME UP WITH YOUR NUMBER FOOL





smiley602 said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> WHAT UP ART ILL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT


why you trying to hit people?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: I DID POST A BUNCH OF TORTAS ON TUESDAY!!  NOW YOU HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY FOR MORE :thumbsup: UNLESS ART LOKS POST SOME UP TODAY!? :x:


:nono::nono:
























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE;14353648]
































































[/QUOTE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> why you trying to hit people?


MIKE IM GONNA HIT YOU UP TO FUCKER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​​​​



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Originally posted by G Style+Nov 28 2006, 08:58 PM~6656167--> 








[/b] 




Originally posted by G [email protected] 28 2006, 08:59 PM~6656180
*








*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Sup az side....anybody got a continental kit or a castle grille for a 96 bigbody hit me up with a price thanks


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DAMN:fool2::fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :nono::nono:


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: NICE PICS YOU POSTED ART :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! 

This is tonight.......











And this is NEW!!!!!!











Please be save out there...... _


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN:fool2::fool2:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

Here go a few pic's from last night.....















































GREAT TIMES!!!!! :thumbsup:

_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

unity_mike said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

LiL LOOKING LIKE A GHOST TOWN THESE DAYS


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*TREND SETTER*
*phxmarlo*


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the wash


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

It's Monday and it's time to go back to work.....
Please be safe out there.......





























_


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:



unity_mike said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! It's Monday and it's time to go back to work.....Please be safe out there.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


Wat up homie!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


 Mike I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Ya sorry about your brother Mike.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

If anyone wants some renderings done of their vehicles you can message me, I'll do it cheap$$$$ but with good quality and color.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


Sorry to hear that Mike.If you need any thing pm me. If you set anything up like carwash ect. Get at me lowriderstyle WILL be there.SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


Mike so sorry for your Loss. You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Mikey. Our condolences and prayers from my family to yours. Let me know how we can help.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


HEY MIKEY. WE ARE ALL SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. WE ARE HERE FOR YOU IN ANY WAY YOU NEED. TAKE CARE BRO. BE STRONG. OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## 480impala (Feb 10, 2011)

how much?


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


Hey homie sorry for your loss we got u n the family in our prayers from the Familia if u need anything hit us up


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

*.L.I.F.E. CC PHX, AZ** (DUCE UP FOR GRABS) 









:thumbsup:










:biggrin:







:shocked:









:yes:







:nicoderm:

Duce up for grabs (raffle) comming soon will keep u posted on dates and there will be some shows leading up to event .
(THIS COULD BE U ROLLIN ) :naughty: LOW N SLOW
.L.I.F.E. CC PHX AZ 










*


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go AZ... Bringin' the shit home to you if you couldn't make it out this weekend.
Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
Had to fit all these dope ass Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes so don't get dizzy mayne!

LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


sorry to hear bout your loss homie! Our condolences to you and your family. we will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


 :angel: SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MIKEY.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! I KNOW IT IS TORTA TUESDAY  BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD POST UP SOME PICS FROM THE CAR SHOW THAT WAS IN L.A. THIS PAST WEEKEND. :biggrin: I WENT WITH THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS IS MY LAST PIC FOR NOW! I GOT WAY MORE AND I WILL TRY TO POST LATERZ. :biggrin: IF NOT FOR SURE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Bro, sorry about your loss, we are here if you need anything.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :angel: SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MIKEY.


x2 Homies.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


I luv this pic!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

_We got the best of the the best pic's of the Lowrider Magezine L A Car Show up now on our website......
Some never B4 seen !!!!!!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here goes a few favorite........










And this one's for the Troops!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dam mando.. those were some badd ass pics... some top of line lows out at that L.A show:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


DAMN HOMIE,,, SHIT IS REAL MIKEE,,,,,, KEEP YA HEAD TO THE SKY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks homies. My family set up an account. 

A Memorial Burial Fund has been set up at Bank of America.
Account Number: 457022537890
You can go to any Bank of America with this Account Number and make a Deposit in his Memory. Any help will be Greatly Appreciated.
Sincere Thanks, His Loving Family


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THIS IS MY LAST PIC FOR NOW! I GOT WAY MORE AND I WILL TRY TO POST LATERZ. :biggrin: IF NOT FOR SURE TOMORROW!!!




damn best torta tuesday ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Thanks homies. My family set up an account.
> 
> A Memorial Burial Fund has been set up at Bank of America.
> Account Number: 457022537890
> ...



word up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you all for your support. It really means alot to me. You guys are true freinds.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> Thank you all for your support. It really means alot to me. You guys are true freinds.


you know we are here for you no matter what bro! nothing but love and respect


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW FUCKEN DEAD IN HERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WOW FUCKEN DEAD IN HERE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP ART


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG PROPS TO FRANK AND SPIRIT CC FOR MAKING IT OUT THERE!!!THIS IS FOR YOU FRANK!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


SICK ASS PICS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP ART


cant call it homie just tryin to stay awake in this mofo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


damn im really sorry for your loss prayers go out to you and your family :angel::tears:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics Mando!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up mike it's jacob hit me up 602 308-9505


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies? Saturday my little brother passed. It hurts man! Shit sucks homies!


Sorry for your loss MIKEY I hope your brother rest in peace!!!!:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ART LOKS* 
*elphoenixquetzal**:finger:*

*Black86Cutty*
*jachavez22*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

down to the last min., but it made it to LA


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

haha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343726
> down to the last min., but it made it to LA


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343751


THAT SUMBITCH IS SIK B!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343726
> down to the last min., but it made it to LA


fucking sick homie! Photo shoot time. let me know when your ready!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!! 








_


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

​Spread the word, the movie of choice is Captain America double feature with Transformers.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343726
> down to the last min., but it made it to LA










damn i tried:ugh:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up mr loks


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What do AZ side


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

doing better than me. i dont know how to re size da pics. the one on the top of page i set as screen saver and it stretch out good.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> What do AZ side


pussy pm me your number fool or you dont want no business.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

WATS UP GENTE.........BROWN SOCIETY SHOWING SOME LOVE TO AZ SIDE...........


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

smiley602 said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> you know we are here for you no matter what bro! nothing but love and respect





JAVIERS CUSTOMS said:


> damn im really sorry for your loss prayers go out to you and your family :angel::tears:





elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sorry for your loss MIKEY I hope your brother rest in peace!!!!:angel:


Thanks homies!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> What's up mr loks


here do da dam thang lil brudda!!! whats good witcha??




The1and0nly said:


> What do AZ side


what up slick rick!!




SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> doing better than me. i dont know how to re size da pics. the one on the top of page i set as screen saver and it stretch out good.


there thing called image resizer check it out,,, its real easy and it not only makes them bigger , but shrinks them in size fro mb to kilobytes so theytake up less space and load up faster!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Thanks homies. My family set up an account.
> 
> A Memorial Burial Fund has been set up at Bank of America.
> Account Number: 457022537890
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343751


 Nice!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343726
> down to the last min., but it made it to LA






:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


VROC 66BIRD said:


> *.L.I.F.E. CC PHX, AZ** (DUCE UP FOR GRABS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

:angel:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks homies. My family set up an account.
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala Pics from the show

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231346373571118.54385.173946279311128


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!








_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks homies. My family set up an account.
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_PIC OF THE DAY!!!!!!!









_


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

smiley602 said:


>



NICE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > thanks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU ACT RIGHT YOU GET TREATED RITE IF NOT,,,,, JUST CHECK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!






YOU GET RUSHED TO THE FLO LIKE A GOT DAMN MOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FOUND OUT WHY BIG BEN AINT BEEN ON HERE,,,,,,,,,
:dunno:




HE GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















:h5:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


unity_mike said:


> Thanks homies!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> BIG PROPS TO FRANK AND SPIRIT CC FOR MAKING IT OUT THERE!!!THIS IS FOR YOU FRANK!


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE SHOW http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231346373571118.54385.173946279311128


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

PHX AT THE LA SHOW


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*Check it out October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az is calling on our Community of Lowriders to come out to there Grand Opening Food Drive/Show and Shine @918 S. Litchfield Rd. Goodyear Az. Car enties will be just good ole can food donations. There will be games raffels and many more family activitys plus free food for everyone. For more info pleace contact =Cessie @(623)221-9614 or May @(623)236-6072 thank you very much and hope to see my Lowriding family of Arizona Oct 15 2011 frm FREDDY MOLINA SGT OF ARMS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX


*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> :thumbsup:


:naughty:almost bounces like ur SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH homie!!!


:naughty:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Thanks homies. My family set up an account.
> 
> A Memorial Burial Fund has been set up at Bank of America.
> Account Number: 457022537890
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> FOUND OUT WHY BIG BEN AINT BEEN ON HERE,,,,,,,,,
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow::sprint:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> _*Check it out October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az is calling on our Community of Lowriders to come out to there Grand Opening Food Drive/Show and Shine @918 S. Litchfield Rd. Goodyear Az. Car enties will be just good ole can food donations. There will be games raffels and many more family activitys plus free food for everyone. For more info pleace contact =Cessie @(623)221-9614 or May @(623)236-6072 thank you very much and hope to see my Lowriding family of Arizona Oct 15 2011 frm FREDDY MOLINA SGT OF ARMS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:*_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :naughty:almost bounces like ur SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH homie!!!
> 
> 
> :naughty:


60 inches :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

IDENTITY CAR CLUB LEUKIMIA BENEFIT 

It was dark, but here is some of my personal footage. 
Thank you for having us!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> _*Check it out October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az is calling on our Community of Lowriders to come out to there Grand Opening Food Drive/Show and Shine @918 S. Litchfield Rd. Goodyear Az. Car enties will be just good ole can food donations. There will be games raffels and many more family activitys plus free food for everyone. For more info pleace contact =Cessie @(623)221-9614 or May @(623)236-6072 thank you very much and hope to see my Lowriding family of Arizona Oct 15 2011 frm FREDDY MOLINA SGT OF ARMS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX
> 
> 
> *_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

COME OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH USO CC!!!!!:thumbsup:











*


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




Lowrider Style CC said:


> *GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> COME OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH USO CC!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

wfclassics said:


> IDENTITY CAR CLUB LEUKIMIA BENEFIT
> 
> It was dark, but here is some of my personal footage.
> Thank you for having us!!!


hay thanks man


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

For sure.... You know I got love for Identity Car Club!

Proud of guys!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> 60 inches :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://i51.tinypic.com/2ijko7o.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/2qdmu04.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/23h0zl0.jpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

not too shabby ART LOKS!! uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_














_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> not too shabby ART LOKS!! uffin:


 i felt like comida china today! 



no **** bwhwhahahhaahahahahahaha that vid was fuckin hilarious huh Art Buck,,,,,,,,,,,,,," you cant say """ur dick looks nice today"""" ""no ****"" thats ****"""!!! there accents killed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]

























































Gotta recycle this...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Hypebeast HBTV Blogs Forum 
Hypetrak

_







_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_[HR][/HR]

































This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2667x4000 and weights 2211KB.
























_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_









bumboclawt














name?_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_







_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_











































_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_







_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]















































 Offline 


[HR][/HR]















































 Offline



[HR][/HR]















































 Offline





[HR][/HR]















































 Offline


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Mika Tan

































London Keys









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 996x1500 and weights 288KB.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 996x1500 and weights 317KB.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 996x1500 and weights 245KB.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1000x666 and weights 140KB.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mia Lelani

































Dragon Lily









































Kianna Dior









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 960x1280 and weights 134KB.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 970x1450 and weights 222KB.


















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 960x1280 and weights 316KB.


























This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 867x650 and weights 153KB.










Ryaan Reynolds









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 680x1024 and weights 166KB.


























Tigerr Benson

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Kimmy Thai

























JJazmine Leih









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Jayla starr (Not so think but she got a mean ass)

















Kyanna Lee

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THICK

























This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1039x1450 and weights 402KB.













FAT

























Cmon son.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]     
    
    
    
    

 Offline


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:ART LOKA PUTTING IN OVER TIME!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:finger:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:ART LOKA PUTTING IN OVER TIME!!!




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*




elphoenixquetzal*+

*D.J. Midnite*
UH OH!!!!!!!!!!!!:run::sprint:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*Flyers soon to come for the October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az and ROLLERZ ONLY PHX Grand Opening Food Drive/Show & Shine plus awards free food and game along with raffles for everyone so please mark that date down to come have fun with you helping one Community at a time *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn.. I had chinese food today too


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Damn ART puttin it down :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> *WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*


:thumbsup:TRUE HOMIES WE GOTTA HAVE IT LIK THE OLD DAYS WIT EVENTS N SHOWS ITS COOL WIT THE HYNAS THEY FINE BUT WE DONT NO WAS UP ANYMORE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> *WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*


you had me at drinking


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MIGHT BE KINDA OLD BUT CHECK OUT THE BLOWER!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT IS HAPPNIN AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> you had me at drinking


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:dunno: WHO IS HITTING UP THE DRIVE-IN TONITE???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :dunno: WHO IS HITTING UP THE DRIVE-IN TONITE???


unity cc will b there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> *WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*


_Thanks Homie!!!!!!
But according to current users.........
This place is jumping!!!!!!
Just that everyone's INVISIBLE like me..... NINJA!!!!!:ninja:
This new Format screwed everything up......
I can't even post Smilely Faces from my Droid anymore!!!!!

So all everyone's got to do is start typing.......

_
_*I LUV THE OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 








*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!









*


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> *TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We lowrider style will b there we r meeting on 59th n McDowell at shamrock if any one wants to caravan meet there are 6


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 343751


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:roflmao:


Lunas64 said:


> *WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*


 The only way that's going to happen , is if someone puts the old layitlow program back on . because this layitlow SUUUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*Flyers soon to come for the October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az and ROLLERZ ONLY PHX Grand Opening Food Drive/Show & Shine plus awards free food and game along with raffles for everyone so please mark that date down to come have fun with you helping one Community at a time *​


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> *WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*


 HHaaaa !! layitlow AKA .......The porn site ..........:fool2:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*Flyers soon to come for the October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az and ROLLERZ ONLY PHX Grand Opening Food Drive/Show & Shine plus awards free food and game along with raffles for everyone so please mark that date down to come have fun with you helping one Community at a time






*​


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

USO Family will be at the drive inn tonight . oh wait its our event we better be there . hope to see everyone out this evening !! be safe cruising out


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUP HOMIE! :wave:


wad up bro! where you been hiding at?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## el_azteca_85buick (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey my lay it low carnales who had my back and also all the homies that gave me info on the cars the 59 2dr up to 64s. For those who hooked it next show beers on me and also I wana sell the whole interior on my car its 1yr old I want 300 and ur interior if u have bucket seat the ill take 200 don't matter the way they look thanx homies I aslo have a piston pump and 3 chromeshow time pumps 14s and 8s and a set of A-arm for a g-body all for 400 and 250 for the piston pump obo thank EL CHEVY good looking and yes this sucks they way the redid the layitlow


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:............:sprint:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone going to Wheels and Heels tonight at Jags?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

__
A FEW PICS FROM LAST NIGHT AT THE DRIVE IN......

__


















_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanx uso had a good time last nigh ain't ever seen the drive in with so many tight cars.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Anyone going to Wheels and Heels tonight at Jags?


 I ain't seen no flyer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's another pic but it was pretty dark and i had to add contrast and lighten it.....:dunno:










Does anyone have better pic's?

_


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the wash tonight


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What's the wash lol.


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Today!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats going down next weekend?


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats going down next weekend?



_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　











　
*Flyers soon to come for the October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az and ROLLERZ ONLY PHX Grand Opening Food Drive/Show & Shine plus awards free food and game along with raffles for everyone so please mark that date down to come have fun with you helping one Community at a time
*　








　








　








　
　
　








　









　








　
　








　

















　











　
　
　
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> :thumbsup:





ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *Flyers soon to come for the October 15 2011 All Faith Community Services/Food Bank of Goodyear Az and ROLLERZ ONLY PHX Grand Opening Food Drive/Show & Shine plus awards free food and game along with raffles for everyone so please mark that date down to come have fun with you helping one Community at a time *





Knightstalker said:


> Damn.. I had chinese food today too





Lunas64 said:


> *WHEN THA FAWK IS THE OG AZ SIDE GONNA BE LIKE THE OLD AZ SIDE PEOPLE!!!! LETS BRING THIS BACK LIKE IT USED TO BE!!! CAR CLUBS BEE ESSING!!! TALKING ABOUT WHATS UP! EVENTS HAPPENING!!! PICNICS!!!! SHOW N SHINES! HOOTERS DRINKING!! ONLY THING HERE IS HECTOR POSTING EVENTS!(THANKS BRO)!! IM OK WITH THE CHICKS........ BUTS THATS ALL I SEE HERE FELLAS!!! LETS BRING BACK THE "OG AZ SIDE" !!!!!!!*





la familia c.c. Az said:


> Damn ART puttin it down :thumbsup::thumbsup:



:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here's another pic but it was pretty dark and i had to add contrast and lighten it.....:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WENT HECTOR??? OR YOU JUST TAKIN CREDIT FOR PICS AGAIN,,,, I DIDNT MAKE IT SUX!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> [
> 
> 
> YOU WENT HECTOR??? OR YOU JUST TAKIN CREDIT FOR PICS AGAIN,,,, I DIDNT MAKE IT SUX!!!


YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT ESE.....
TOO BUSY JUGGLING ALL THESE CHAPTERS!
PLUS PROMOTING AND UPDATING WEBSITE EVERY WEEK! HOURS & HOURS OF COMPUTER WORK! PLUS MY JOB!:banghead:
NOT TO MENTION WE'RE DOING A MOVIE IN TEXAS! "MISSION PARK"!
SO NO DID'N GO... DIDN TAKE THEM. I GET THEM FROM THE HOMIE'S OUT IN THE FIELD LOL!
AND POST FOR THEM. BUT IAM VERY PROUD OF MY AZ CHAPTERS FOR MAKING JUST BOUT EVERY EVENT SO FAR THIS YEAR!
BIG PROPS TO THEM!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT ESE.....
> TOO BUSY JUGGLING ALL THESE CHAPTERS!
> PLUS PROMOTING AND UPDATING WEBSITE EVERY WEEK! HOURS & HOURS OF COMPUTER WORK! PLUS MY JOB!:banghead:
> NOT TO MENTION WE'RE DOING A MOVIE IN TEXAS! "MISSION PARK"!
> ...



word up!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave: whats good AZ side


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

USE THE FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HERS MY LATEST VIDEO!!!

WAIT FOR IT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://nightcock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/****.gif


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*elphoenixquetzal*+


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*elphoenixquetzal*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *elphoenixquetzal*+


*QUE???*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *elphoenixquetzal*


no gracias
no gracias
no gracias


















































***!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


interesting


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> no, MOREgracias
> no, MORE gracias
> no, MORE gracias
> 
> ...



I KNOW HUH!:buttkick:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​ 









HOME
BEST OF DYAC
Wrong # 
Parent Texts
SUBMIT
ABOUT
PRESS
FAQ
CONTACT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *QUE???*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Up coming event!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Up coming event!


RESERVE THE DATE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> RESERVE THE DATE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Art you know what to do homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS WHY BIG BEN SHOULDNT GO TO RAVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












W
AIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Art you know what to do homie!


POST DAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOT THE BEEMER GASSED UP AND READY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> no gracias
> no gracias
> no gracias
> 
> ...


I FOUND UR TOOTHBRUSH YLLIB!!!!!!!!!!!!









WA
I
T F
OR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Up coming event!


 That is the opposite of what i talked about with Luna....lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

big ben waitin for the ice cream truck!!











wait for it..........................................................
















im glad he aint gonna see this............................












c
a
us
e he know when im there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im gonna take pics..............










and he got caught sleepin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









and as long as he dont see it he wont kick my ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

el_azteca_85buick said:


> Hey my lay it low carnales who had my back and also all the homies that gave me info on the cars the 59 2dr up to 64s. For those who hooked it next show beers on me and also I wana sell the whole interior on my car its 1yr old I want 300 and ur interior if u have bucket seat the ill take 200 don't matter the way they look thanx homies I aslo have a piston pump and 3 chromeshow time pumps 14s and 8s and a set of A-arm for a g-body all for 400 and 250 for the piston pump obo thank EL CHEVY good looking and yes this sucks they way the redid the layitlow


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HERS MY LATEST VIDEO!!!
> 
> WAIT FOR IT!!


:rofl: Whats going on !!!!!!!!!! Mr Art Loks !!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOOKS LIKE FEBUARY IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!
3 SHOW'S ALREADY!!!!!!:thumbsup:

FEBURARY 26 2012 










_


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _LOOKS LKE FEBUARY IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!
> 3 SHOW'S ALREADY!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> _:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Up coming event!


Why do we have to wait till february?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Up coming event!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS IS WHY BIG BEN SHOULDNT GO TO RAVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ART LOKS said:


> big ben waitin for the ice cream truck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lucky Ben's on strike LOL!!!!
Cause he would have photoshop you in a bikini or something on here already LOL!!!!!
No disrespect Ben.....
But Art had me laughing my ass off!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2 83s said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:worship:You vato's brought it this year!!!!!
Hope to see you vatos out there next year!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:roflmao:


unity_mike said:


> Why do we have to wait till february?


Drunk!






































J/k :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

__ALL KIDDING ASIDE......



__JUST IN!!!!!!


_]









SUP HOMIES HERES A LIL FLYER NON FINALIZED FOR A EVENT WERE HAVING IN YUMA WITH THE HISPANIC CHAMBER OF COMMERSE... THIS SHOW PLANS ON HAVING A 1,500 $ BROKE DOWN PAYOUT TO WINNERS BEST OF SHOW...HOTEL DISCOUNTS ... AND MORE TUNE INTO UNITED DREAMS CLUB PAGE FOR MORE INFO DATED 17 & 18TH...DIA DE LA INDEPENDENCIA...OR CONTACT OUR PRESIDENT RICK GARCIA 928-446-6165 OR TEXT AB @ 928-271-9905 :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Up coming event!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 2 guests)

*TREND SETTER*
*ART LOKS*
*1968custom*
*oldskool 62*
*caprice76*
*aztecsef1*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :rofl: Whats going on !!!!!!!!!! Mr Art Loks !!!!!!! :wave:



HERE TRYIN TO SURVIVE THIS BORING THREAD!!! AT LEAST THERE IS SOME OF US STILL HANDLE IT!!! 

CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

No tortas?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 12 users browsing this forum. (12 members & 0 guests)

ART LOKS
sideshow60
Miami305Rida
CESAR(CAPRICE)72
smallz95eg
ramiro6687
Meeba
Red Sox
traffictowing
sean_2009
Art Buck
gangstaburban95










:h5:


:naughty:




:rimshot:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 12 users browsing this forum. (12 members & 0 guests)
> 
> ART LOKS
> sideshow60
> ...


:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> No tortas?!


day off?? :dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :loco:


X2!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :loco:


RijB8wnJCN0&ob=av2n


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

It's looking like a torta free tuesday


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr T said:


> It's looking like a torta free tuesday


here you go!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> here you go!


Best Torta Ever!!!!!!!!!! SHIT LOOKS FUCKEN GOOD!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

zL9cvJc_CF0&feature=related


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

RYqnBFL1gws&feature=related


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

T6jxmlOxOIM&feature=related


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

RODo7HRd2tI&feature=related


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

kinda like torta tuesday but in video
TfjibwjKBeM&feature=related


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Who does chrome plating in Phoenix? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :worship:You vato's brought it this year!!!!!
> Hope to see you vatos out there next year!!!!!



Brown Society will be there again!!! We wont have to drive all the way from the YUMA show next year tho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

you guys sleepin??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


were not scared of you ese are w,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lmao!!!!!!!!




awwwwwee,,,,,, ""im a lefty"""" :fap:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

64sub said:


> you guys sleepin??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2 83s said:


> Brown Society will be there again!!! We wont have to drive all the way from the YUMA show next year tho :biggrin: :biggrin:


CAN'T WAIT HOMIE! YOU VATOS GOT SOME BAD RIDES! PLUS JUST CONFIRMED WITH JESSIE THAT IMPALA MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> CAN'T WAIT HOMIE! YOU VATOS GOT SOME BAD RIDES! PLUS JUST CONFIRMED WITH JESSIE THAT IMPALA MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


PAYASO! LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> PAYASO! LOL!












NO THATS JUST GONNA BE MY NEW REPLY TO EVERYTHING,, CAUSE DONT NOBODY GET ON!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> were not scared of you ese are w,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lmao!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was for u ART dnt make fun of fat ppl HAHA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> That was for u ART dnt make fun of fat ppl HAHA


are you talkin bout big ben??:dunno:

because hes not fat :no:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> are you talkin bout big ben??:dunno:
> 
> because hes not fat :no:


HAHA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> are you talkin bout big ben??:dunno:
> 
> because hes not fat :no:


Man leave Ben alone! He's not here to defend himself!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Man leave Ben alone! He's not here to defend himself!



i know wtf!!!! shit aint the same no more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i know wtf!!!! shit aint the same no more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you pick on Ben one more time, you will owe our club and Unity a beer fine! 

_BigMando V.P. Identity Car Club Arizona_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HERE TRYIN TO SURVIVE THIS BORING THREAD!!! AT LEAST THERE IS SOME OF US STILL HANDLE IT!!!
> 
> CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:rofl: Haaa !! good video , but you move to much ......See ya .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :loco:














:loco:..............................:loco:...........................:werd:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

me n bautista hanin loose n la


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> If you pick on Ben one more time, you will owe our club and Unity a beer fine!
> 
> _BigMando V.P. Identity Car Club Arizona_



Scary... hno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


:wave:.......Whats going on !!!!!!....Mr Big Roach .......got any new hoppers ?? .


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

homie pauls rag reppin az n la phoenix imperials


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

good pics_ ed1983 :thumbsup:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: " Damm good job brandon !!! " :wave: your monte carlo looks badass homie .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:...........:worship:...............:nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is that picture you wanted ........:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS FROM DJ MIDNITE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
JUST POSTIN UP FOR DA LADY!!! 
ALWAYS A GOOD CAUSE!


I HAVE A FRIEND WHO IS IN NEED OF HELP....SHE IS TRYING TO RAISE MONEY TO BRING HER FAMILY TOGETHER...THEY HAVENT SEEN EACH OTHER SINCE THEY WERE 6.....A CAR WASH IS BEING HELD TO RAISE THE MONEY....I WILL DONATE MY TIME TO







SPIN THE







ONES & TWOS FOR THIS LADY THAT I NEVER MEET BEFORE....

LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN DO TO BRING HER FAMILY TOGETHER... 

it will be this Saturday 5369 w. Indain School rd @ the Rolibeto's. we starting @ 8am hope to see yall there.......

BRING OUT THE LO-LOs....SHOW YOUR AZ LOVE TO THIS KIND WOMAN.....

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.....


:h5:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

What's good gente? Big. M Phoenix


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:shh:  THE TORTA SLAYER HAS SPOKEN!!! :biggrin: I DON'T GIVE A F*** THAT IT ISN'T TUESDAY ANYMORE!!! I AM GONNA POST TORTAS EVERY F***** DAY!!!!!  :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Benefit for Ben ''Apache'' Sanchez of Alam M.c. club he's battling cancer. There will be raffle drawings, music & food. Please help out in his time in need @ Long Branch saloon 6pm -10 pm 10600 W Buckeye Rd in Tolleson, Az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

anybody out there have a tail light for 1973 impala I am looking for all six thx


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

wen will this be?


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

wen will the benifit be?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :shh:  THE TORTA SLAYER HAS SPOKEN!!! :biggrin: I DON'T GIVE A F*** THAT IT ISN'T TUESDAY ANYMORE!!! I AM GONNA POST TORTAS EVERY F***** DAY!!!!!  :boink:


 You tell them Mando. You rebel rule breaker.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :shh:  THE TORTA SLAYER HAS SPOKEN!!! :biggrin: I DON'T GIVE A F*** THAT IT ISN'T TUESDAY ANYMORE!!! I AM GONNA POST TORTAS EVERY F***** DAY!!!!!  :boink:


hell yea homie I got your back!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

round two!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

there is more where that came from you better believe it!!!












































:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lol! Now you are going to make everyone hungry! Nice pics!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Lol! Now you are going to make everyone hungry! Nice pics!


:thumbsup:..............Starting with me !!!!!!!!!!.......:sprint:time to get some food ..........:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:.................:h5:................:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: Hello ! ................................................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

<IMG class=inlineimg title=:wave: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" smilieid="29">  Hello ! ................................................<IMG class=inlineimg title=:wave: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" smilieid="29">


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> <IMG class=inlineimg title=:wave: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" smilieid="29">  Hello ! ................................................<IMG class=inlineimg title=:wave: border=0 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/wave.gif" smilieid="29">




:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> round two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


Art Buck said:


> Lol! Now you are going to make everyone hungry! Nice pics!


:boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Lol! Now you are going to make everyone hungry! Nice pics!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTTT!!!!!!
Tortas To The Top!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAIT FOR IT................................................ .............................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> You tell them Mando. You rebel rule breaker.


 :yes:  HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: " Damm good job brandon !!! " :wave: your monte carlo looks badass homie .....


thank you bro. just trying to repAZ out there in LA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> hell yea homie I got your back!!!


 :thumbsup: ORALE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes:  HOW HAVE YOU BEEN?


i'm good, just missing all the LIL fun that used to be!!! How you doing?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> thank you bro. just trying to repAZ out there in LA


MAN BRO YOU BROUGHT THAT CAR OUT TO THE CRUISE FOR A CAUSE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON A TRAILER ,, NOT EVEN DONE YET,, AND LIKE 2 WEEKS LATER SHE WAS IN L.A.A REPPIN ,,,, THATS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! :thumbsup:
_
_Here's whats coming up this weekend Homie's...__...


_THIS IS FROM DJ MIDNITE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
JUST POSTIN UP FOR DA LADY!!! 
ALWAYS A GOOD CAUSE!


I HAVE A FRIEND WHO IS IN NEED OF HELP....SHE IS TRYING TO RAISE MONEY TO BRING HER FAMILY TOGETHER...THEY HAVENT SEEN EACH OTHER SINCE THEY WERE 6.....A CAR WASH IS BEING HELD TO RAISE THE MONEY....I WILL DONATE MY TIME TO







SPIN THE







ONES & TWOS FOR THIS LADY THAT I NEVER MEET BEFORE....

LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN DO TO BRING HER FAMILY TOGETHER... 

it will be this Saturday 5369 w. Indain School rd @ the Rolibeto's. we starting @ 8am hope to see yall there.......

BRING OUT THE LO-LOs....SHOW YOUR AZ LOVE TO THIS KIND WOMAN.....

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.....




Benefit for Ben ''Apache'' Sanchez of Alam M.c. club he's battling cancer. There will be raffle drawings, music & food. Please help out in his time in need @ Long Branch saloon 6pm -10 pm 10600 W Buckeye Rd in Tolleson, Az.

When is this?????


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

U DID HOMIE AND THEN SOME........GOOD JOB


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WELL WE FINALLY MADE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS MARIO VP OF THE TOLLESON AZ CHAPTER!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

if you werent there at the cruise for a cause show you really missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> if you werent there at the cruise for a cause show you really missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


He is going to have a heart attack!!!! LOL...... BEER FINE FOR ART LOOKS!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> He is going to have a heart attack!!!! LOL...... BEER FINE FOR ART LOOKS!!!!!


shit he donated it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> shit he donated it!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> thank you bro. just trying to repAZ out there in LA


:thumbsup: Trying ! Trying ! ! ....... Hell homie , your doing the damm thang ....keep up the good work .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Anybody out there have { 2 } 155/80R13 good used tires they want to sell , I just need them for
spare tires ............................Oh yea , and i still need 1978 cutlass grills .....LOL !


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

sad day first time since I have beeen on LIL that I had to find O.G Az side on page 2.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> sad day first time since I have beeen on LIL that I had to find O.G Az side on page 2.


I told u this sucks!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I told u this sucks!!!





:thumbsup: !!!!! x 73 ! Lets all post up some protest signs .... { bring back da old layitlow !!! } LOL !!! :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> sad day first time since I have beeen on LIL that I had to find O.G Az side on page 2.


:thumbsup:..:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

TODAY!!!!!!!!! :happysad:








_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!! :thumbsup:TODAY!!!!!!!!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't make it got to wrk f*$%.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I told u this sucks!!!


 :wave: :biggrin: DON'T GET YOUR DEPENDS ALL IN A BUNCH!!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> sad day first time since I have beeen on LIL that I had to find O.G Az side on page 2.


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

What up AZ side!! me and a few of the Homies here on the East Side are going to meet up at the Sonic on power and baseline around 8pm just putting the invite out for anyone who wants to roll out!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Anybody out there have { 2 } 155/80R13 good used tires they want to sell , I just need them for
> spare tires ............................Oh yea , and i still need 1978 cutlass grills .....LOL !





:scrutinize:....Kool , I found a set of eight tires for 85.00 bucks.......65 % tread life on them !! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!



:thumbsup: !! Good job ............. :nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

JM0NEY said:


> What up AZ side!! me and a few of the Homies here on the East Side are going to meet up at the Sonic on power and baseline around 8pm just putting the invite out for anyone who wants to roll out!!



:thumbsup:.............:thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Im lookn for the fender and quarter panel wheel well trim for an 83 cutty!!?? Hit me up.. 602 330 5759 jesse


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::yes:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

From Tonights Show n Shine in Tolleson...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

beanerman said:


> :wave:


:wave:----------Whats up beanerman :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:dunno:Where is everybody ???????? :dunno: is there another lowrider web site ? hno:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

_*Coronado Customs in Yuma, Az Your Southwest Distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and other Major-brand products ! Hit us up for all your hydraulics needs from Pumps, Batteries, Gears, Motors, Solenoids, Dumps, Cylinders you name it we carry it in STOCK! We Also service what we sell and are a full fabrication and install Shop so Come check us out or call 928-580-8196 *_​


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> View attachment 348573
> View attachment 348574
> View attachment 348575
> View attachment 348577
> ...


Thats avondale not t town lol.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WA'SAPPONIN AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> TTT


 :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Mando I guess we will be keeping this thread on the first page. :h5:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> _*Coronado Customs in Yuma, Az Your Southwest Distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and other Major-brand products ! Hit us up for all your hydraulics needs from Pumps, Batteries, Gears, Motors, Solenoids, Dumps, Cylinders you name it we carry it in STOCK! We Also service what we sell and are a full fabrication and install Shop so Come check us out or call 928-580-8196 *_​



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MORE BEER !!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

YYYEEEEEEE !! HAAWWWW!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> _*Coronado Customs in Yuma, Az Your Southwest Distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and other Major-brand products ! Hit us up for all your hydraulics needs from Pumps, Batteries, Gears, Motors, Solenoids, Dumps, Cylinders you name it we carry it in STOCK! We Also service what we sell and are a full fabrication and install Shop so Come check us out or call 928-580-8196 *_​









What would you guys charge to gold plate a few plaques ?? about 10 plaques.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Is there anything going on today


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!



:shocked:dam frank you gonna make all the leafing fly off :tongue::biggrin:........ the booty kit looks good onthere too luna ,  you gonna patter out the bottom?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

No chawps he's gonna pattern it! Lol! Jk homie!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


NICE hopefully its juice now not air!!!! Just messing bad ass Frank!!!!! OH SHIT *LUNA'S 64* is getting ready for a re spray!! Putting work on the 64 huh luna keep it up!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt this is sad


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt this is sad


 X63


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn like 5 post today that's WACK
I remember when layitlow was the spot. Wtf


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn like 5 post today that's WACKI remember when layitlow was the spot. Wtf


 It was till they changed it. I remember being on here all day bullshiting with everyone until they changed it.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> It was till they changed it. I remember being on here all day bullshiting with everyone until they changed it.


 Yup now they got this wack a$s layout. Messed everything up n pissed everyone off cuz no one could get on for like a week.That's why hector don't post shit no more cuzz in that week he forgot lol.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Yup now they got this wack a$s layout. Messed everything up n pissed everyone off cuz no one could get on for like a week.That's why hector don't post shit no more cuzz in that week he forgot lol.


i dont think thats a bad thing :biggrin: ........he better start posting tortas gaaaaawt damit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






BEER ME! 






















WHO SCARED OFF JUSTIN THAT GUY DISSAPEARED :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> No chawps he's gonna pattern it! Lol! Jk homie!


you know what i mean :tongue:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well its a new day maybe more then 5 post today


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> you know what i mean :tongue:


q onda pinche paisano


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow:


danny chawps said:


> i dont think thats a bad thing :biggrin: ........he better start posting tortas gaaaaawt damit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!

Another work week.....
Please be safe!

















_


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> :shocked:dam frank you gonna make all the leafing fly off :tongue::biggrin:........ the booty kit looks good onthere too luna ,  you gonna patter out the bottom?


Sup Chawps? Ya had Franks crew do the body work. They did a badass job. Now off to Chavos to pattern the bottom like he did the booty kit to match! The roof also!!
Next stop......Vegas!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

kraz13 said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks Homey!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!




:bowrofl:damn Frank puttin luna64 in the game!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> View attachment 348697
> YYYEEEEEEE !! HAAWWWW!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> No chawps he's gonna pattern it! Lol! Jk homie!


spell check homie

!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :inout:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

EsePuppet said:


> q onda pinche paisano


 Que Onda guey


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up 
What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I know this video sucks but here is the plaque before painting the background.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MY85TOY PHX AZ said:


> Que Onda guey


i LIKE IT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


Double OG Style!FIRME!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

it look's good homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the FEEDBACK guys!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OG AZ!!! SIDE TTT!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently *6* users browsing this thread. (*4* members and 2 guests)??????

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Knightstalker*
*Art Buck*+
who is the fourth one??


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up
> What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


Looks Good!! KrazyKutting. does good work!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Looks Good!! KrazyKutting. does good work!


Thanks!! Yea they do and better prices to!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently *6* users browsing this thread. (*4* members and 2 guests)??????
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *Knightstalker*
> ...



and the plaques look bad ass yllib!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up
> What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


background makes them pop!! heavy ass hell too!!! looks good bro!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> and the plaques look bad ass yllib!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> background makes them pop!! heavy ass hell too!!! looks good bro!


Thanks luna I see you are moving along with the car!! Hopefully soon I can start working on my ride and finish it.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*GONE TIP'N*+
:h5:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


It's alright


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> It's alright


:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hopefully well get some of this goin on tomorrow!!!!


right slayer!!!!!!!!!!!











































a
n

d

t
his

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























and this



































and this................




















































and this.......................
























and 
thi
s

























and this for elphoenix!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:





































:finger::finger::fool2:ARTLOKA:boink:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

What up fellas?!?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> What up fellas?!?



what up homie you at work???? im bout to skirt hoome and chill and watch a mvie and sipp on a cold one!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:--------------:inout:----------:sprint:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup stuck here at work but soon as I get out imma get me a 40 o-z too!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Mando I guess we will be keeping this thread on the first page. :h5:


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

EsePuppet said:


> q onda pinche paisano


 :biggrin: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO VIEJON! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Chawps? Ya had Franks crew do the body work. They did a badass job. Now off to Chavos to pattern the bottom like he did the booty kit to match! The roof also!!Next stop......Vegas!!!


 :thumbsup: THE '64 IS LOOKING GOOD MR. MOON! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


 :thumbsup: PLAQUES LOOK REALLY NICE HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> i LIKE IT!


 :cheesy: 'SUP MR. bUCK! :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up
> What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


Krazy Kutting did a great job on your plaques......


----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

what's good AZ. Check out my FOE 4 sale, rather let it go in AZ for a good deal, cuz the sun stops shinning, when the bottle starts pour. DRINK IT UP FOR MY XXXXX.. im outtie


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!










And no Mike you can't "Beer Me" the school! 
　










_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I told you guys I had more in store for you guys here goes my contribution to Torta Tuesday!!!!













Torta Slayer I got your back homie!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Last but not least here is one for Art!!!!








with the seal of approval!!
















the art special


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

got torta:dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Last but not least here is one for Art!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got damn you YLLIB,, you got a ninja hornier,,,,,uh i mean hungry than a mofo!!!!! got dam them chits look mmmmm mmmmmmm goooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 5 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> got damn you YLLIB,, you got a ninja hornier,,,,,uh i mean hungry than a mofo!!!!! got dam them chits look mmmmm mmmmmmm goooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


and i just noticed the salute buster!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


CAN WE GET SOME RESTURTANT NAMES HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


YOU GET DAT SHIT TOO! I THOUGHT IT WAS MY DROID DOING THAT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> CAN WE GET SOME RESTURTANT NAMES HOMIE!


 LOL I WISH HOMIE I JUST SEARCH THE INTERNET FOR TORTAS SOME ARE FROM MEXICO SOME FROM TEXAS AND NEW MEXICO WELL YOU GET THE POINT LOL SHIT I WOULD BE HITTING THEM IF IF I KNEW LOL!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> and i just noticed the salute buster!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


your the one who posted it!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

*bike frame blue with flake 120$*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mothafukkas?????? long time no layitlow.......... i see more people are on here again sooooooooo........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up mothafukkas??????   long time no layitlow..........   i see more people are on here again sooooooooo........


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up mothafukkas?????? long time no layitlow.......... i see more people are on here again sooooooooo........


 Shut joe ass up. Jk what up been how u been.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Shut joe ass up. Jk what up been how u been.


chillin homie and thought i would see whats up with this stupid ass layitlow and it was just as i suspected.....DEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ITS STARTING TO COOL OFF IN THE EVENINGS SO LETS START HITTING UP THE WASH ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE EVERY SUNDAY AND KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

AL YOUR CAR IS COING POUT BAD ASS... IM JEALOUS!!!! GOOD JOB FRANK.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I MEAAAAAAANNNN AL LUNA YOUR CAR IS COMING OUT BAD ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I FEEL LIKE ART LOKS TALKING TO MYSELF.... LATERS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> I FEEL LIKE ART LOKS TALKING TO MYSELF.... LATERS!!!!


what up benito!!!!!!!!! where you been at homie!!!!!!!!!!

YA LAY IT LOW AINT THE SAME WITHOUT ALL THE OLD HOMIES.... YOU MIKEE, AL, ART BUCK, MR T, C10,COMPITA, PHXTEES, MOBIN CHEVYS, PUPPETEER, D LOC, BIG MANDO, CHICaddy,justin az AND ALL THE OTHER LAY IT LOWERS OUT THER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up mothafukkas?????? long time no layitlow.......... i see more people are on here again sooooooooo........


WELCOME BACK TINY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:go ahead and click on this,, i swear you will not be dissapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/free-001.jpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WELCOME BACK TINY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



http://www.metarthunter.com/content/101019/gisele-a-power-01.jpg


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DOES THIS MEAN YOUR BACK BENITO JUAREZ?????? OR JUST PASSIN THRU??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> this one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metarthunter.com/content/101019/gisele-a-power-01.jpg


 I was dissapointed at this one it doesnt let me see it!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm here


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I'm here


*LIAR!!

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

elphoenixquetzal
phx1976
ART LOKS+
*


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

*AZ bump!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

any interested local buyers?
$13,000 obo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *LIAR!!
> 
> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm right here! Really!


elphoenixquetzal said:


> *LIAR!!There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)
> 
> elphoenixquetzal
> phx1976
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Chawps? Ya had Franks crew do the body work. They did a badass job. Now off to Chavos to pattern the bottom like he did the booty kit to match! The roof also!!Next stop......Vegas!!!


 luna go take a # the big73 is ther already


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> I FEEL LIKE ART LOKS TALKING TO MYSELF.... LATERS!!!!




LOL!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> luna go take a # the big73 is ther already


Too Late sukka!! Lunas64 was in the garage at 0900 am this morning Son!! Get behind me!!! Where you belong!! Sheeeoww!


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

Whats up AZ Side! I have a set of Hedman Headers for a small block engine! Headers are in excellent condition, they were just installed 2 weeks ago, used them for about 1 week, just to take the car out for repairs to multiple shops! I got a deal on some ceramic coated ones and have no use for these. They came off of a 327 engine! I also have the intake and 2 barrel carburator for this engine up for sale! Pm me with any offers! intake & carb are used!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> what up benito!!!!!!!!! where you been at homie!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YA LAY IT LOW AINT THE SAME WITHOUT ALL THE OLD HOMIES.... YOU MIKEE, AL, ART BUCK, MR T, C10,COMPITA, PHXTEES, MOBIN CHEVYS, PUPPETEER, D LOC, BIG MANDO, CHICaddy,justin az AND ALL THE OTHER LAY IT LOWERS OUT THER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya bro some of the funniest shit has gone on in here!!! hope it starts to get better!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> WELCOME BACK TINY!


whats up homie, how you doing?????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> DOES THIS MEAN YOUR BACK BENITO JUAREZ?????? OR JUST PASSIN THRU??


imma start seeing whats up on here cause i aint got shit to do!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> I'm here


whats up art buck??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *LIAR!!
> 
> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)
> 
> ...


whats up homie???? i see you keep this shit on the first page!!!! lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>



cross eyed nipples!!!! lol i would still hit that!!!!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

I have a cutlass 1988 with a euro clip has a cut top with a working rack clean chevy 307 for1500


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> imma start seeing whats up on here cause i aint got shit to do!!!!


 Naw u lie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

__Good to see you back Ben!!!!!

__New updates are up on our website Homie's!!!!

This week we got the StreetLow Car Show!!!!!!!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST IN!!!!!


NEED TO MOVE THE & ON THIS FLYER!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homie, how you doing?????


 HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

C U all heard it straight from Luna's mouth HE LIKES ME BEHIND HIM!!!:roflmao:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

No **** Luna!!!:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I'm right here! Really!


WHERE??


Lunas64 said:


> Too Late sukka!! Lunas64 was in the garage at 0900 am this morning Son!!* Get behind me!!! Where you belong!!* Sheeeoww!





Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> cross eyed nipples!!!! lol i would still hit that!!!!:roflmao::roflmao:


its probably photoshop but yea I would to!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homie???? i see you keep this shit on the first page!!!! lol


 i try to its usually just me and Art Loka on here but we try lol!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT SMILEY FACES BY TYPING IT!

YYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963 said:


> Naw u lie


serious guey, i really dont do shit!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> __Good to see you back Ben!!!!!
> __
> ...


whats up hector?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> NEED TO MOVE THE & ON THIS FLYER!


x63


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> HOW ARE YOU?


im good bro just here on the south side chillin


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> C U all heard it straight from Luna's mouth HE LIKES ME BEHIND HIM!!!:roflmao:












:roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> C U all heard it straight from Luna's mouth HE LIKES ME BEHIND HIM!!!:roflmao:


****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG BEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Guy: Give me 3 boxes of condoms please...
Cashier: Would you like a paper bag with that?
Guy: Nah , She aint that ugly!
LMFAO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Why do people say "Grow Some Balls?"
Balls are weak and vulnerable! 
If you really want to toughen up grow a Vagina!!!
 Those things can take a pounding!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> Guy: Give me 3 boxes of condoms please...
> Cashier: Would you like a paper bag with that?
> Guy: Nah , She aint that ugly!
> LMFAO!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright I'll BITE!

WHAT DO MEXICANS CALL THE PILGRIMS?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SALT BACKS!!! 



NEXT....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> C U all heard it straight from Luna's mouth HE LIKES ME BEHIND HIM!!!:roflmao:


DAMN I MESSED THAT ONE UP HUH?? NOT ON MY A GAME!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> DAMN I MESSED THAT ONE UP HUH?? NOT ON MY A GAME!!


 SAYS THE GUY WITH A SATCHEL!! LOL!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SORRY LUNA I HAD TO LOL!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

What up Phoenix,Where's everybody at?7


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SORRY LUNA I HAD TO LOL!!!


Ita all good mijo!! LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> ya bro some of the funniest shit has gone on in here!!! hope it starts to get better!!!!


 :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP MI COMPA BENITO!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> HOW ARE YOU?


 :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SAYS THE GUY WITH A SATCHEL!! LOL!!!!


 :yes:  HE HAD SOME SKITTLES IN THERE!!! :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

compita said:


>


que onda compita


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> im good bro just here on the south side chillin


BENNNNNNNNN I've missed you. :biggrin:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

* DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 ROLLERZ ONLY PHX AND ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES/GOODYEAR FOODBANK IS HAVING THE GRAND OPENING FOODDRIVE/SHOW AND SHINE AT 918 S LITCHFIELD RD GOODYEAR AZ MOVE IN IS 8AM TILL 10AM THE EVENT TIME STARTS AT 10AM THERE WILL BE AWARDS FOR CARS AND LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 16"20"AND TRIKES ALSO FREE FOOD KID GAMES AND PARTY JUMP 4 KIDS WILL BE THERE ENTRY FEE IS CAN FOOD DONATIONS SO PLEASE LET OUR COMMUNITY OF LOWRIDERS HELP OUT THERE COMMUNITY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CASSIE AT623 2219614 OR MAY AT 623 236 6072 SO MARK THAT DATE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON FRM ROLLERZ ONLY PHX SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA............HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME






*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 350785
> * DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 ROLLERZ ONLY PHX AND ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES/GOODYEAR FOODBANK IS HAVING THE GRAND OPENING FOODDRIVE/SHOW AND SHINE AT 918 S LITCHFIELD RD GOODYEAR AZ MOVE IN IS 8AM TILL 10AM THE EVENT TIME STARTS AT 10AM THERE WILL BE AWARDS FOR CARS AND LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 16"20"AND TRIKES ALSO FREE FOOD KID GAMES AND PARTY JUMP 4 KIDS WILL BE THERE ENTRY FEE IS CAN FOOD DONATIONS SO PLEASE LET OUR COMMUNITY OF LOWRIDERS HELP OUT THERE COMMUNITY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CASSIE AT623 2219614 OR MAY AT 623 236 6072 SO MARK THAT DATE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON FRM ROLLERZ ONLY PHX SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA............HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME
> View attachment 350786
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!!!!!

ACA PRESENTS!

THE CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW!!!

　
*3333 W. Rossevelt St.
*

SATURDAY NOV 19TH 2011


*For Info Call: Martin: 602-481-8659 Rick: 602-487-9555

Move In : 7am-11am
Show Time: 12pm - 5pm 
*　
Entrance: 
Southwest Parking Lot


　*Entry Fees:
Cars & Motocycles -20$ Bikes & Pedal Cars- $10

**FLYER COMING SOON!:thumbsup:
*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP MIKEY!!! :wave:


What up holmes!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

compita said:


>


OH CHIT COMPITA!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 350785
> * DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 ROLLERZ ONLY PHX AND ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES/GOODYEAR FOODBANK IS HAVING THE GRAND OPENING FOODDRIVE/SHOW AND SHINE AT 918 S LITCHFIELD RD GOODYEAR AZ MOVE IN IS 8AM TILL 10AM THE EVENT TIME STARTS AT 10AM THERE WILL BE AWARDS FOR CARS AND LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 16"20"AND TRIKES ALSO FREE FOOD KID GAMES AND PARTY JUMP 4 KIDS WILL BE THERE ENTRY FEE IS CAN FOOD DONATIONS SO PLEASE LET OUR COMMUNITY OF LOWRIDERS HELP OUT THERE COMMUNITY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CASSIE AT623 2219614 OR MAY AT 623 236 6072 SO MARK THAT DATE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON FRM ROLLERZ ONLY PHX SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA............HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME
> View attachment 350786
> *


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Al, your Impala is done. Come pick it up! I changed it up a little bit!


hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

64sub said:


> hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:


YOU PUT SOME PHOTOSHOP WORK IN HOMIE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

64sub said:


> hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:



DAMN OH CHIT,, 6FOE AGAINST 6FOE!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

JUST A HEADS UP BROWN SOCIETY CC IN CASA GRANDE IS HAVING A CAR SHOW SEPT 17TH......FLYER COMING SOON........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG TYME 35 said:


> JUST A HEADS UP BROWN SOCIETY CC IN CASA GRANDE IS HAVING A CAR SHOW SEPT 17TH......FLYER COMING SOON........


:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

BIG TYME 35 said:


> JUST A HEADS UP BROWN SOCIETY CC IN CASA GRANDE IS HAVING A CAR SHOW SEPT 17TH......FLYER COMING SOON........




Thats the same day Society is throwing a car show in Superior.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS!!:drama:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Thats the same day Society is throwing a car show in Superior.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

64sub said:


> hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:


I like your hat!!!! Looks badass!!! LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT NIGHT!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita said:


>


 :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY!? :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What up holmes!


 uffin: JUS CHILLIN HOME-SKILLET! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

64sub said:


> hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:


 :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!

__IT'S THE WEEKEND!!!!!:thumbsup:

After work have one on us....










But please don't drink & drive.:happysad:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 ROLLERZ ONLY PHX AND ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES/GOODYEAR FOODBANK IS HAVING THE GRAND OPENING FOODDRIVE/SHOW AND SHINE AT 918 S LITCHFIELD RD GOODYEAR AZ MOVE IN IS 8AM TILL 10AM THE EVENT TIME STARTS AT 10AM THERE WILL BE AWARDS FOR CARS AND LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 16"20"AND TRIKES ALSO FREE FOOD KID GAMES AND PARTY JUMP 4 KIDS WILL BE THERE ENTRY FEE IS CAN FOOD DONATIONS SO PLEASE LET OUR COMMUNITY OF LOWRIDERS HELP OUT THERE COMMUNITY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CASSIE AT623 2219614 OR MAY AT 623 236 6072 SO MARK THAT DATE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON FRM ROLLERZ ONLY PHX SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA............HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME

*

　









　








　
　








　

















　





























　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> *DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 ROLLERZ ONLY PHX AND ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES/GOODYEAR FOODBANK IS HAVING THE GRAND OPENING FOODDRIVE/SHOW AND SHINE AT 918 S LITCHFIELD RD GOODYEAR AZ MOVE IN IS 8AM TILL 10AM THE EVENT TIME STARTS AT 10AM THERE WILL BE AWARDS FOR CARS AND LOWRIDER BIKES FOR 16"20"AND TRIKES ALSO FREE FOOD KID GAMES AND PARTY JUMP 4 KIDS WILL BE THERE ENTRY FEE IS CAN FOOD DONATIONS SO PLEASE LET OUR COMMUNITY OF LOWRIDERS HELP OUT THERE COMMUNITY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT CASSIE AT623 2219614 OR MAY AT 623 236 6072 SO MARK THAT DATE AND HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON FRM ROLLERZ ONLY PHX SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA............HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Where missing one.......
Someone please post it.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lucky!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SORRY FORGOT THIS ONE! THOUGHT I HAD IT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> I like your hat!!!! Looks badass!!! LOL


it matches your satchel!!! lol. jk


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 351056

View attachment 351057

View attachment 351058

View attachment 351059

1981 cutlass supreme v8 307,tune up done, engine and tranny runs good. non opp tags 2010, new 100 spokes 13s. new tires, 87 euro clip, paint and candy flake patterns, engraved window trims, 4 1-2 ton springs in front NOT CUT. shaved fire wall, chrome valve covers, alternator holder. new spraks plugs, oil ,cap. painted interior parts,candy running lights. interior i have the seats,dash,head liner, all back panels but no door panels of carpet their whore no good. bumper in not paint. the car is colors sand the last stage of paint just need to buff and palish. hit me up 951-312-0844 or text $2000! no low ballers.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

64sub said:


> hey luna , the testing went great on the burb today, hope your ready for a house call :drama:



aw damn hit back bumber!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> DAMN OH CHIT,, 6FOE AGAINST 6FOE!!!!!!!:worship:


lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP BIG BEN


que onda smiley, how you been homie??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> Why do people say "Grow Some Balls?"
> Balls are weak and vulnerable!
> If you really want to toughen up grow a Vagina!!!
> Those things can take a pounding!!!


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP MI COMPA BENITO!!! :wave:


WHATS UP MANDO, WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO BRO??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

compita said:


>


que onda compita?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> BENNNNNNNNN I've missed you. :biggrin:


hey whats up, when we hitting up hooters again????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://





:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


Vote for Ben for President 2012 elections. 
Ben putting crackheads to work!:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

__LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!

__Please help us........

107 Ave & Indian School
@ IC Tire Shop
8am till whenever.....:thumbsup:

__Today!!!!!









_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHATS UP MANDO, WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO BRO??


 :happysad: SAME SHIT DIFFERENT PILE!  WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU? HOW IS THE FAMILIA?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


see miss all the homies,,,,when u write this can just picyure you laffin ur ass off!!!! what up big homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

Car wash at fuegos


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! __LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!__Please help us........107 Ave & Indian [email protected] IC Tire Shop8am till whenever.....:thumbsup:__Today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST FOUND OUT WASH STARTS AT 9AM!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone know of any transports going to the vegas show hit me up.. Thks...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Vote for Ben for President 2012 elections.
> Ben putting crackheads to work!:roflmao:


lol shit they gotta support their habit que no?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :happysad: SAME SHIT DIFFERENT PILE!  WHAT IS NEW WITH YOU? HOW IS THE FAMILIA?


just here homie taking care of business... the family is doing real good homie and the baby is growing up so fast!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> see miss all the homies,,,,when u write this can just picyure you laffin ur ass off!!!! what up big homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 shit i was lol'ing... that was funny shit!!!!! whats crackin art loks, whats up with lins?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Que rollo Benito


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

CONGRATS TO MANUEL AND THOMAS. IDENTITY CC AZ NEWEST FULL TIME MEMBERS!!! WEAR YOUR COLORS AND PLAQUE PROUDLY!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hey whats up, when we hitting up hooters again????


yeah i can go this friday. I don't have to work till 5:00 pm. Al you up for HOOTERS ?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


What part of the 602 were you at ????


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Vote for Ben for President 2012 elections.
> Ben putting crackheads to work!:roflmao:


Thee knights image will vote for president ben !! :loco:............................:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> CONGRATS TO MANUEL AND THOMAS. IDENTITY CC AZ NEWEST FULL TIME MEMBERS!!! WEAR YOUR COLORS AND PLAQUE PROUDLY!!


congrats and they are buying the 1st round, every time we are out for the rest of the year!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize:...........:scrutinize:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> CONGRATS TO MANUEL AND THOMAS. IDENTITY CC AZ NEWEST FULL TIME MEMBERS!!! WEAR YOUR COLORS AND PLAQUE PROUDLY!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!:biggrin:

__WE TOO WANT TO CONGRATULATE OUR NEWEST GLENDALE AZ MEMBER

__ICE MAN__ FOR TAKING 1ST PLACE AT......


__










PLUS __TODAY!!!!!!!!
__








_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> yeah i can go this friday. I don't have to work till 5:00 pm. Al you up for HOOTERS ?


ALWAYS DOWN FOR HOOTERS... EVEN THE OYSTERS TOO!!


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Whos rollin to the show in mesa?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Whos rollin to the show in mesa?


IDENTITY WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO MI VIDA CAR CLUB IN PINAL COUNTY, FOR THROWING A GOOD ASS SHOW YESTERDAY..........MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.........


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> IDENTITY WILL BE THERE


:yes:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone know of a good shop on the east side that will do a air ride set up on a 72 impala??


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

AZ up!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup AZ!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

big86ben said:


> Anyone know of a good shop on the east side that will do a air ride set up on a 72 impala??


Level 10


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin:

__Here go a few pic's from the Mi Vida Show!









































































It was great to see you Plan Joe! :biggrin: 
_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:twak:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> Vote for Ben for President 2012 elections.
> Ben putting crackheads to work!:roflmao:


He's got my vote:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> just here homie taking care of business... the family is doing real good homie and the baby is growing up so fast!!!!


  ORALE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=2][/h]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin:__Here go a few pic's from the Mi Vida Show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE PICS!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: SUP ART :loco: ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

big86ben said:


> Anyone know of a good shop on the east side that will do a air ride set up on a 72 impala??


Go to lowboys, or valley spring service.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> NICE PICS!


Thank you! SIRRRR!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BUMP!!!!


bump these!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























oh and by the way 

5700 pages


this is all i got to say since the "new lay it low pages have been up"


:fool2:






oh and yllib!!
she passed!! good till 4/13!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: SUP ART :loco: ! ! :biggrin:


wats up


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> bump these!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:
























:finger:















































cool glad she passed LOKA!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Ben'sCustomWheels*+
*BLVD66*


What up benito juarez!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAHT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!! LINS FRIDAY MAYBE!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WAHT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!! LINS FRIDAY MAYBE!!!


:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave::wave:__________________________________________________________________________________:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:_____________:loco:_____________:loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR YOU ART LOKS......Hynas & Lowriders!!!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*hope to see you there*


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 352467
> *hope to see you there*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>



:thumbsup:.........:thumbsup:.........:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:fool2:This one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights ..............:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> WAHT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!! LINS FRIDAY MAYBE!!!


thats ku homie..... mijo is getting big , wait till you see him!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CLEMENTE said:


> Que rollo Benito


que onda loko?? when you gonna come over to drink a beer with me??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> yeah i can go this friday. I don't have to work till 5:00 pm. Al you up for HOOTERS ?


sorry i couldnt make it but any time this week im down!!! just text me cause im not alkways on layitlow!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> What part of the 602 were you at ????


thats the circle k on 7st and broadway!!! lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thee knights image will vote for president ben !! :loco:............................:thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://




this at jack in the box on south central!!! lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

http://





lmao!!!! this is at the plaza on central and roeser!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

nnnnnn











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























b


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!

_

ACA PRESENTS!

THE CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW!!!

　
*3333 W. Rossevelt St.
*

SATURDAY NOV 19TH 2011


*For Info Call: Martin: 602-481-8659 Rick: 602-487-9555

Move In : 7am-11am
Show Time: 12pm - 5pm 
*　
Entrance: 
Southwest Parking Lot


　*Entry Fees:
Cars & Motocycles -20$ Bikes & Pedal Cars- $10

**FLYER COMING SOON!:thumbsup:
*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Help!!

Anybody know of a place that has a bump dock where I can unload my cars in either San Tan Valley, Gilbert, or Chandler?

They'll be coming out in an enclosed trailer and I need a bump dock to unload them.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Cutlass euro headlights. Clean no scratches no chips. Super clean 200.00 obo would upload piks but don't know how 4804664653


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

:wave::wave:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU KNOW IM PUTTING IT DOWN FOR OUR TOWN!!
















G-MIX FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


GREAT SELECTION BEN!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

wfclassics said:


> YOU KNOW IM PUTTING IT DOWN FOR OUR TOWN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

1 LO 64 said:


> Help!!Anybody know of a place that has a bump dock where I can unload my cars in either San Tan Valley, Gilbert, or Chandler?They'll be coming out in an enclosed trailer and I need a bump dock to unload them.


 Call a local tow truck company that's how my job put a car in a trailer they pull it on the tow truck then back it to the semi trailer


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Help!!
> 
> Anybody know of a place that has a bump dock where I can unload my cars in either San Tan Valley, Gilbert, or Chandler?
> 
> They'll be coming out in an enclosed trailer and I need a bump dock to unload them.


aye homie,, if you cant get it done, i have a business in south phoenix and we have a bump dock, so if you cant do it hit me up Art Loks 602 643 5858


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> aye homie,, if you cant get it done, i have a business in south phoenix and we have a bump dock, so if you cant do it hit me up Art Loks 602 643 5858


I was just gonna ask you abut this!!!

good lookin out!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *1 LO 64*Help!!

Anybody know of a place that has a bump dock where I can unload my cars in either San Tan Valley, Gilbert, or Chandler?

They'll be coming out in an enclosed trailer and I need a bump dock to unload them.


ART LOKS said:


> *aye homie,, if you cant get it done, i have a business in south phoenix and we have a bump dock, so if you cant do it hit me up Art Loks 602 643 5858*


TTT!!!


----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

What's good az side? Gotta be someone here looking for six foe impala... Get at me and we'll work something out... Clean title og 64 impala with docs.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Kalizona said:


> What's good az side? Gotta be someone here looking for six foe impala... Get at me and we'll work something out... Clean title og 64 impala with docs.


Post pics for people to see.... here is the image uploader link http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php upload them then copy paste onto the reply box


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol shit they gotta support their habit que no?


SIMON ESE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

happy birthday planjoe


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Its torta tuesday


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


What a bunch of **** i would have picked this girl up instead:boink: then go do that to ugly chick's and shit i sounds like they were having a cock fest in there nothing but dudes, its funny buth they are gay........













































sorry i am bored as a mutha in this bitch


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> Its torta tuesday


:twak::twak::barf::twak::nono::twak::barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

now we know what kind of tortas *CARDENASPITS* likes:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> aye homie,, if you cant get it done, i have a business in south phoenix and we have a bump dock, so if you cant do it hit me up Art Loks 602 643 5858


 Right on brotha. How far are you from Gilbert? I'll call you tomorrow when I'm at work



Lunas64 said:


> I was just gonna ask you abut this!!!
> 
> good lookin out!


Thanks for the PM


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats the circle k on 7st and broadway!!! lol




:thumbsup:...........:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A RULE ABOUT NOT POSTING NUTS AND COCK IN HERE!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:..........................:sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Right on brotha. How far are you from Gilbert? I'll call you tomorrow when I'm at work
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PM


im a lil ways homie, 15 20 minutes, but you aint gonna have no problem here im rite off the freeway,, 40 st and broadway in phoenix.. ya hit me up carnal i got you!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> im a lil ways homie, 15 20 minutes, but you aint gonna have no problem here im rite off the freeway,, 40 st and broadway in phoenix.. ya hit me up carnal i got you!!!!


Good lookin out fam, at least I know I have an option.

Appreciate the offer, seriously.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!
> 
> _
> 
> ...





is there another show on this day???/

oh ya last year the Phoenix Riderz thru a show first then this one popped up.

hope that dont happen again!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Good lookin out fam, at least I know I have an option.
> 
> Appreciate the offer, seriously.


well im here all day errday!!! so let me know bro now or in future!!! ya sabes homie!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> is there another show on this day???/
> 
> oh ya last year the Phoenix Riderz thru a show first then this one popped up.
> 
> hope that dont happen again!


I rember that lol I tried making both but when we were getting to the phoenix riders show everybody was leaving.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> well im here all day errday!!! so let me know bro now or in future!!! ya sabes homie!!!


how is your stereo bumping homie??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A RULE ABOUT NOT POSTING NUTS AND COCK IN HERE!



these are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















































o
k
this is kinda funny,,, searchin for them 1st pics and came across this......................................... bwhahahahahwahawhwahawha
dont know what it means just coincedence!!! lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> how is your stereo bumping homie??




what??? i cant hear you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



im on song 285 0ut of a 1000 sumpthin,, had 2 gas up twice and stop for beer 8 times!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> what??? i cant hear you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> im on song 285 0ut of a 1000 sumpthin,, had 2 gas up twice and stop for beer 8 times!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: damn I have to get insurance on my car again before I can cruise it agian, been broke and busy make i can get it by friday maybe cruise saturday or sunday


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> now we know what kind of tortas *CARDENASPITS* likes:roflmao:


nah i like this right here


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> nah i like this right here
> View attachment 353171


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:NICE!!!!! TTT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I am outta here laters!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> these are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> is there another show on this day???/
> 
> oh ya last year the Phoenix Riderz thru a show first then this one popped up.
> 
> hope that dont happen again!


That's why i post all these flyer up. But commuications is the key.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Post pics for people to see.... here is the image uploader link http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php upload them then copy paste onto the reply box


good looking out homie...

clean title 91xxx miles 283 v8


----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

FORGOT THIS!!!


$13,000 obo 

text or call 6028106367

get at me, cash is king


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT IS UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*COME HELP US SERVE ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME*


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 353349


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> SIMON ESE!


whats up mikey


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up art loks????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up art loks????


WHAT UP BIG BENITO!!! JUST HERE t work,, glad to here mijo is gettin big,, sso mybe lunch friday,, is he gonna drive you


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

How is it going Art Lokster?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> How is it going Art Lokster?


cant call it lil brother,,,just here at work,, but i went and had a sit down with my boss and good news, for me,, just means payin it forward does work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> cant call it lil brother,,,just here at work,, but i went and had a sit down with my boss and good news, for me,, just means payin it forward does work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thats whats up homie keep it up ay. is it going slow today or what??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT UP BIG BENITO!!! JUST HERE t work,, glad to here mijo is gettin big,, sso mybe lunch friday,, is he gonna drive you




ya i think so bro but hes gonna drive the 63


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Ben'sCustomWheels*+ 
Whats up BIG BEN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


lol........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thats whats up homie keep it up ay. is it going slow today or what??


ya slow but its all the same i still get mine, but it sux ,,, i got a new worker dat wont SHUT THE FUCK UP I JUST WANT TO PUNCH HIM IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN FACE!!!!!!!

BUT I CANT HE'S FAMILY SO I GOT TO LET IT BE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> cant call it lil brother,,,just here at work,, but i went and had a sit down with my boss and good news, for me,, just means payin it forward does work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn now i can barrow sum money


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *Ben'sCustomWheels*+
> Whats up BIG BEN


whats up homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> ya i think so bro but hes gonna drive the 63



word up thats whats up!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> damn now i can barrow sum money


shit you readin betwwen the lines, but you will be gettin some bitness from me now for sure,,,soon i hope!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> ya slow but its all the same i still get mine, but it sux ,,, i got a new worker dat wont SHUT THE FUCK UP I JUST WANT TO PUNCH HIM IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN FACE!!!!!!!
> 
> BUT I CANT HE'S FAMILY SO I GOT TO LET IT BE!!!!!!!!!!


http://





bwhahahahahahha!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> damn now i can barrow sum money


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homie


shit about to give up on lay it low.... I am thinking of making a new day here on OG since we have Torta Tuesday and Fine Ass Friday I was thinking of Making S.A.Day(Salute Art Loks Day) what you think??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> word up thats whats up!!!





ART LOKS said:


> shit you readin betwwen the lines, but you will be gettin some bitness from me now for sure,,,soon i hope!!!!



thats ku homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> bwhahahahahahha!!!!!!


Mas burros que saver que


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Here you go Art Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> bwhahahahahahha!!!!!!


be rite back im gonna try that with him!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes this one again!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Here you go Art Loks




thanks billy you just made my day!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> thanks billy you just made my day!!!














































:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up mikey


WHAT UP HOMIE? HOW ARE THINGS ON THE SOUTH END OF TOWN?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW WE'RE HERE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND WE WANT TO HELP KLIQUE CC & IDENTITY CC WITH THE EXTRA CAR HAULER WE HAVE....:thumbsup:

VEGA'S HERE WE COME!!!!!!!










_


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE






_*ALSO COMING SOON OCT 29 2011 *__*ROLLERZ ONLY 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW FLYERS COMING SOON *_


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

[h=2]







[/h]DONT FOR GET OCT 15 2011 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE








_*ALSO COMING SOON OCT 29 2011 *__*ROLLERZ ONLY 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW FLYERS COMING SOON *_​


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

*click on flyer to make BIGGER*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> be rite back im gonna try that with him!




lol.........................







unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE? HOW ARE THINGS ON THE SOUTH END OF TOWN?


good bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

bwhahhahahahaahhahahhhhhhaaa


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _WE JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW WE'RE HERE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND WE WANT TO HELP KLIQUE CC & INDENTITY CC WITH THE EXTRA CAR HAULER WE HAVE....:thumbsup:
> 
> VEGA'S HERE WE COME!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Spell check homie! I D E N T I T Y


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Spell check homie! I D E N T I T Y


My Bad Ese.....
No disrepect intended.
But glad to be of assistance!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Check this shit out! This is some funny shit.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Does any one have room on a car hauler for a extra car going to Vegas?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


2 83s said:


> View attachment 353883


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Does any one have room on a car hauler for a extra car going to Vegas?


We might homie call Mike of our Glendale Chapter. 623-694-3862


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :cheesy:

Looks like alot of shows coming up homie's.......

Here goes the flyer for this one:

" I know it's kinda small but we're working on it... LOL!"









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Does any one have room on a car hauler for a extra car going to Vegas?


Get with Mike from Lowrider Style CC. He is the person I have been in communication with regarding the car hauler. He has a hook up on a few haulers and has offered a few spots to us.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Get with Mike from Lowrider Style CC. He is the person I have been in communication with regarding the car hauler. He has a hook up on a few haulers and has offered a few spots to us.


_Anything for the Homie's!!!
Looks like AZ is doing it BIG again!!!!!!:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Check this shit out! This is some funny shit.



mas puto!!!!!




unity_mike said:


> Does any one have room on a car hauler for a extra car going to Vegas?


x63




Lowrider Style CC said:


> We might homie call Mike of our Glendale Chapter. 623-694-3862


me too!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> We might homie call Mike of our Glendale Chapter. 623-694-3862





Lunas64 said:


> Get with Mike from Lowrider Style CC. He is the person I have been in communication with regarding the car hauler. He has a hook up on a few haulers and has offered a few spots to us.


Thanks fellas!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> mas puto!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Honeybadger don't give a shit!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Sup tata! Your car is looking good?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Check this shit out! This is some funny shit.



THAT MUTHERFOCKER IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> mas puto!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAT UP SHINEKA!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Mike is full at the moment! 

Anyone else have room for me and bens car let me know!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> THAT MUTHERFOCKER IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


crazy fuck! it dont give a shit! lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> crazy fuck! it dont give a shit! lol


look under my name!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> look under my name!!


LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Mike is full at the moment! Anyone else have room for me and bens car let me know!


THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN BAD ASS TO HAVE 4 CLUBS GOING TO VEGAS TOGETHER!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to Lowrider Style, much respect for thinking of the homies. I would like to get in contact with Mike regarding the hauler, if someone knows how to contact let me know? Art you know everybody, help me out. :yes:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Thanks fellas!


 Was up unity, im working on another hauler right now he will be a four car hauler also, I do have one that will haul two cars 400.00 a car but if we can get the one for four cars its 300.00 just need to find two other cars to fill it, I got both your numbers will hit you up when I hear something,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Thanks to Lowrider Style, much respect for thinking of the homies. I would like to get in contact with Mike regarding the hauler, if someone knows how to contact let me know? Art you know everybody, help me out. :yes:


 Was up carnal, me mike pres Lowrider style cc Glendale, my number 623-694-3862 text till after 5Vegas im at work


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Identity Car Club will be helping out Arizona Hair Company with a very important event it's "SAVE THE TATAS" on October 22, 2011 and we would like for the AZ Community to come out and show support for this great cause. We all have mothers, sister, tia's, nana's or maybe a friend that has gone through the traumatic ordeal of having breast cancer, so lets help all the beautiful ladies AZ.

I don't have the time yet, I will keep u posted.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Thanks to Lowrider Style, much respect for thinking of the homies. I would like to get in contact with Mike regarding the hauler, if someone knows how to contact let me know? Art you know everybody, help me out. :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up unity, im working on another hauler right now he will be a four car hauler also, I do have one that will haul two cars 400.00 a car but if we can get the one for four cars its 300.00 just need to find two other cars to fill it, I got both your numbers will hit you up when I hear something,


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Identity Car Club will be helping out Arizona Hair Company with a very important event it's "SAVE THE TATAS" on October 22, 2011 and we would like for the AZ Community to come out and show support for this great cause. We all have mothers, sister, tia's, nana's or maybe a friend that has gone through the traumatic ordeal of having breast cancer, so lets help all the beautiful ladies AZ.
> 
> I don't have the time yet, I will keep u posted.


oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mike pres Lowrider style cc Glendale, number 623-694-3862


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up unity, im working on another hauler right now he will be a four car hauler also, I do have one that will haul two cars 400.00 a car but if we can get the one for four cars its 300.00 just need to find two other cars to fill it, I got both your numbers will hit you up when I hear something,


Unity will fill it up for you if you need additional cars.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Unity will fill it up for you if you need additional cars.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*smiley602*
*A mi gusto 97*
*unity_mike*
*90rivimichael*
*cutty buddy*
 this partys picken up!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PARTY IN HERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> PARTY IN HERE



how dat program workout!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

OG AZside starting to look like Og OG side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> OG AZside starting to look like Og OG side


w-o-rd up!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> OG AZside starting to look like Og OG side


There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*unity_mike*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Honey Badger just doesnt give a shit!!! LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Honey Badger just doesnt give a shit!!! LOL


WORD UP!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=6]Q. What is it when a man talks dirty to a woman?
A. Sexual harassment.

Q. What is it when a woman talks dirty to a man?
A. $3.99 a minute.[/h]


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

does anyone have that image uploader link ??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The_Few_66 said:


> does anyone have that image uploader link ??


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

The_Few_66 said:


> does anyone have that image uploader link ??


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=6]Q. What is it when a man talks dirty to a woman?
> A. Sexual harassment.
> 
> Q. What is it when a woman talks dirty to a man?
> A. $3.99 a minute.[/h]


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (8 DICKS and 6 BIOTCHES)

*ART LOKS*
*The_Few_66*
*unity1963*
*cadillacking602*
*ESE PHX ROLLERZ*
*sixtyfive rag*
*90rivimichael*
*unity_mike*


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 5 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*BigMandoAZ*+
*The_Few_66*
*cadillacking602*
*ESE PHX ROLLERZ*
*sixtyfive rag*
*90rivimichael*
*unity_mike*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (8 DICKS and 6 BIOTCHES)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *The_Few_66*
> ...


Dude quit being faster than me LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Dude quit being faster than me LOL


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

The_Few_66 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

The_Few_66 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The_Few_66 said:


>





The_Few_66 said:


>




BAD ASS RIDE!!!!!!!!!



BOTH OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+
*The_Few_66*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


[h=6]Q. What's the the definition of a vagina?
A. The box a penis comes in.[/h]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=6]A man buys a lie detector robot that slaps people who lie. he decided to test it at dinner:

Dad: Son where were you today during school hours?
Son: At school (robot slaps son)

Son: Okay I went to the movies!
Dad: Which one?
Son: Harry Potter (robot slaps again!)

Son: Okay I was watching porn.
Dad: What? When I was your age I didn't even know what porn was! (robot slaps dad)
Mom: Hahahahaha! after all he is your son!(robot slaps mom).[/h]


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Wat up lil peeps we got room for 3/4 cars on our transporter if anyone lookn to go up to Vegas leavn that fri morning and comin bak monday... $350 ea car jesse phx cc 602 330 5759


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

what up az vegas gonna be poppin with az cars all over the blvd


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BEER ON SMILEY


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

cutty buddy said:


> Wat up lil peeps we got room for 3/4 cars on our transporter if anyone lookn to go up to Vegas leavn that fri morning and comin bak monday... $350 ea car jesse phx cc 602 330 5759


 DAMN Thats a good deal


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=6]A man buys a lie detector robot that slaps people who lie. he decided to test it at dinner:
> 
> Dad: Son where were you today during school hours?
> Son: At school (robot slaps son)
> ...


LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> BEER ON SMILEY


Did somebody say BEER!?!?!?!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> BEER ON SMILEY


no **** i hope:around:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> no **** i hope:around:


LIKE I SAID BEFORE THERE IS NOTHING **** ABOUT BEER!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:........................................................................:loco:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is sum pics from the United Dreams Show n shine great turnout...clubs in attendance: GoodTimes, La Raza, Mi Vida, Nokturnal, Del Valle, La Gente, Desert Dreams, Ghouls, Uniques, Suavecito, New Class, Az Pride & Nostalgia CC and Solo Riders...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Best of show trophys...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:___________________________:wave:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

What up Raza whats going down this weekend.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

150 obo 4804664653


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Best of show trophys...



Bad ass ! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

damn layitlow will never be the same


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

The_Few_66 said:


>


 :naughty: THOSE ARE SOME NICE :wow: MELONS!!! :wow: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> damn layitlow will never be the same


 :wave: 'SUP CURTIS! :biggrin: WHAT IS NEW WIT YOU HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT IS GOINGS ON AZ SIDE!? :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

found this sad article about one of the military men that died recently .thought id share it

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/man-best-friend-mourns-death-175219915.html


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=6]A man buys a lie detector robot that slaps people who lie. he decided to test it at dinner:
> 
> Dad: Son where were you today during school hours?
> Son: At school (robot slaps son)
> ...


HAHA FUNNY SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


thanks for blowing up the flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

BLACK FRIDAY IS EARLIE THIS YEAR...


LOOKING FOR THE BEST CASH OFFER... BANK TRANSACTION ONLY!!! PM ME YOUR OFFER AND LETS WORK SOMETHING OUT... NO BS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Here is sum pics from the United Dreams Show n shine great turnout...clubs in attendance: GoodTimes, La Raza, Mi Vida, Nokturnal, Del Valle, La Gente, Desert Dreams, Ghouls, Uniques, Suavecito, New Class, Az Pride & Nostalgia CC and Solo Riders...


Who took distance traveled award????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Angel/Techniques said:


> What up Raza whats going down this weekend.


x2,


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2 83s said:


> thanks for blowing up the flyer :thumbsup:


No problem homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　








　

















　

















　








　








　








　








　


























　








　










　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!!!
MESA AZ CHAPTER!!!
THIS SATURDAY!!!
6:30 AM - 3:30 PM
AUTOZONE
SOUTHERN & HORNE
IN MESA AZ....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> Here is sum pics from the United Dreams Show n shine great turnout...clubs in attendance: GoodTimes, La Raza, Mi Vida, Nokturnal, Del Valle, La Gente, Desert Dreams, Ghouls, Uniques, Suavecito, New Class, Az Pride & Nostalgia CC and Solo Riders...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


:uh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 6 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*The1and0nly*
*DRAGON BALL-Z*
*CADILLAC JAY*
*HOE81*
*smiley602*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

theres a 63 impala 4 door 4 sale by my house in mesa 2900... straight body. not sure if it runs or how interior is. pm if you want me to get more info


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i got a 96 brougham rear end minus the axle shafts.. make an offer and take it.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


please tell me who the goddess of this ass is:tears:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up crazy ass honeybadger?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Ja-cob?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up Clem?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What up Clem?


 What up fool


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> What up crazy ass honeybadger?


here at work,,, just training the new idgit, i mean guy...

i really dont give a fuck but he dont work rite its my pooter,, u figgadeal me!!!:buttkick:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> here at work,,, just training the new idgit, i mean guy...
> 
> i really dont give a fuck but he dont work rite its my pooter,, u figgadeal me!!!:buttkick:


Fire him and hire me!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Fire him and hire me!!!!:biggrin:


you got to be this tall to get on this ride!!:x:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up carnal, me mike pres Lowrider style cc Glendale, my number 623-694-3862 text till after 5Vegas im at work


Mike just wanted to say thank you for doing all the leg work finding haulers, give credit where credit is do. Again thanks for helping IDENTITY out.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you got to be this tall to get on this ride!!:x:


Exactly thats why I say hire me


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST MILLER TIME!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> found this sad article about one of the military men that died recently .thought id share it
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/man-best-friend-mourns-death-175219915.html


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> look under my name!!


U 2!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> U 2!!


THE HONEYBADGER DOSENT GIVE A SHIT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> U 2!!


fuckin yllib!!!!!!! you crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> ALMOST MILLER TIME!


what do you mean almost??? I got off work at 5am and started drinking at 630am!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> THE HONEYBADGER DOSENT GIVE A SHIT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> THE HONEYBADGER DOSENT GIVE A SHIT!


Neither do I!!! LOL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> fuckin yllib!!!!!!! you crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:ninja::ninja:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> what do you mean almost??? I got off work at 5am and started drinking at 630am!


 Mira mira muy chingon mister I started drinking at 0630...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

An extended family member and fellow Marine lost his 2 month old baby yesterday morning. They are from Arizona, stationed in North Carolina and will likely wanna bring her back to AZ to rest her tiny soul! 

Please help their family out in their time of great need. 

There's a car wash this Saturday the 27th at the Checks Cashed on Indian School and 75th Ave starting at 8. 

Please come get your car washed and show your support. Donations will be greatly appreciated. Keep this family in your prayers. Pass this on to your friends and fam, and thank you all in advance! 

Semper Fi!

=EL RUDY= In The Streets Magazine


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> An extended family member and fellow Marine lost his 2 month old baby yesterday morning. They are from Arizona, stationed in North Carolina and will likely wanna bring her back to AZ to rest her tiny soul!
> 
> Please help their family out in their time of great need.
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 4 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
*ForeverMobinChevys*
*Art Buck*
*BigMandoAZ*
*Identity Original*+
*Angel/Techniques*
*JM0NEY*
*phx1976*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HOW DO YOU LIKE MY SHIRT?????




















WAIT FOR IT



























WAIT.....






















BAM!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spend
$15,000 and feels pretty good about the results. On her way home, she
stops at a newsstand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, she says to the
clerk, "I hope you don't mind my... asking, but how old do you think I am?"

"About 32," is the reply.

"Nope! I'm exactly 50," the woman says happily.

A little while later she goes into McDonald's and asks the counter girl
the very same question.

The girl replies, "I'd guess about 29."

The woman replies with a big smile, "Nope, I'm 50."

Now she's feeling really good about herself. She stops in a drug store
on her way down the street. She goes up to the counter to get some mints
and asks the clerk this burning question.

The clerk responds, "Oh, I'd say 30."

Again she proudly responds, "I'm 50, but thank you!"

While waiting for the bus to go home, she asks an old man waiting next
to her the same question.

He replies, "Lady, I'm 78 and my eyesight is going. Although, when I was
young, there was a sure-fire way to tell how old a woman was. It sounds
very forward, but it requires you to let me put my hands under your bra.
Then, and only then can I tell you EXACTLY how old you are."

They wait in silence on the empty street until her curiosity gets the
best of her. She finally blurts out, "What the hell, go ahead."

He slips both of his hands under her blouse and begins to feel around
very slowly and carefully. He bounces and weighs each breast and he
gently pinches each nipple. He pushes her breasts together and rubs them
against each other.

After a couple of minutes of this, she says, "Okay, okay...How old am
I?"

He completes one last squeeze of her breasts, removes his hands, and
says, "Madam, you are 50."

Stunned and amazed, the woman says, "That was incredible, how could you
tell?"

The old man says, "Promise you won't get mad?"

"I promise I won't." she says.

"I was behind you in line at McDonald's."......See More


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spend
> $15,000 and feels pretty good about the results. On her way home, she
> stops at a newsstand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, she says to the
> clerk, "I hope you don't mind my... asking, but how old do you think I am?"
> ...


Good one!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Check out this show n shine and festival put on by United Dreams cc and the Yuma County Hispanic Chamber of Commerce 2 day event. We will have $1500 in payouts for best of show awards. 

Registrations will be $20 per car/$15 per bike/pedal cars
will have access for both days with 3 wristbands per entry

for info on car show or hotel rates contact Rick 928-446-6165 or Abe 928-271-9905


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

As a former Marine I will be there to show some support. Okay homies lets help out a fellow soldier.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> An extended family member and fellow Marine lost his 2 month old baby yesterday morning. They are from Arizona, stationed in North Carolina and will likely wanna bring her back to AZ to rest her tiny soul!
> 
> Please help their family out in their time of great need.
> 
> ...





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> TTT!!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*DONT FOR GET TO COME OUT AND HELP STARTING WITH ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME *


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> An extended family member and fellow Marine lost his 2 month old baby yesterday morning. They are from Arizona, stationed in North Carolina and will likely wanna bring her back to AZ to rest her tiny soul!
> 
> Please help their family out in their time of great need.
> 
> ...


_Our prayers go out to you and your familia Homie.....








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> Check out this show n shine and festival put on by United Dreams cc and the Yuma County Hispanic Chamber of Commerce 2 day event. We will have $1500 in payouts for best of show awards.
> 
> Registrations will be $20 per car/$15 per bike/pedal cars
> will have access for both days with 3 wristbands per entry
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 354508


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Angel/Techniques said:


> As a former Marine I will be there to show some support. Okay homies lets help out a fellow soldier.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:...................................:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl:.......................................:nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a good time being with some of my knights , BBQ and Beer .. at fermins house. :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl:..................................:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:......................................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!

__TODAY!!!!!!

__2 CAR WASHES!
1 ON THE WESTSIDE AND 1 ON THE EASTSIDE!!!

__LOCATION CHANGE!

__LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!!!
MESA AZ CHAPTER!!!
TODAY!!!!
6:30 AM - 3:30 PM
_624 Broadway between Country Club and Extansion @ Autozone
_IN MESA AZ.....

_There's a car wash TODAY @ 27th at the Checks Cashed on Indian School and 75th Ave starting at 8. 

An extended family member and fellow Marine lost his 2 month old baby yesterday morning. They are from Arizona, stationed in North Carolina and will likely wanna bring her back to AZ to rest her tiny soul! 

Please help their family out in their time of great need. 

There's a car wash this Saturday the 27th at the Checks Cashed on Indian School and 75th Ave starting at 8. 

Please come get your car washed and show your support. Donations will be greatly appreciated. Keep this family in your prayers. Pass this on to your friends and fam, and thank you all in advance! 

Semper Fi!

=EL RUDY= In The Streets Magazine:thumbsup: ​


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

rolled out there at 830 didnt see any one at there, is it still going down or did they move the location there are a few other car washes up the street.


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

CAR WASH DONATIONS!!
Car wash donations for a family in need who lost their 1 month old baby. While vacationing in CA, they woke up and found their baby not breathing .....passed away from SIDS. Any donation is helpful. We appreciate anyone who can come down. On Southern & 35th Ave @ O'Rielley's in Phoenix. Going on right now!
Thank you to anyone who can help!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Good one!!


 :yes: x86!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spend
> $15,000 and feels pretty good about the results. On her way home, she
> stops at a newsstand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, she says to the
> clerk, "I hope you don't mind my... asking, but how old do you think I am?"
> ...





elphoenixquetzal said:


> Good one!!


lmao!!!!!! bwhahahahah


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


The1and0nly said:


> Ttmft


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!:tongue:

Not much going on.... so it's Familia Time!!!!!!



From our familia to yours....
have a firme Sunday!!!!!:thumbsup:










And maybe a cold one on us.......

















_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Wack


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:............:finger:..............:inout:....:barf:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:............:loco:


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

WATS GOOD AZ FAMILIA............:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lmao!!!!!! bwhahahahah


 :biggrin: QUE PASA COMPA BENITO! :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:...............................:thumbsup:........................:h5:

























:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I would like to thank " VROC 66BIRD " of L.I.F.E. Car Club . he is the one that took the pictures
of my knights , and there is more of us...:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

More are on the way !!!!!!!! Knights Image Fo-Life ..


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

what up hey i got a rebuilt 350 that i got done for my MC before i sold it asking 800 let me know


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wash tonight?? :dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

JM0NEY said:


> what up hey i got a rebuilt 350 that i got done for my MC before i sold it asking 800 let me know


 Nice looks good


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :loco:............:loco:




:wave: Looking good Knights!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


BIG TYME 35 said:


> WATS GOOD AZ FAMILIA............:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: QUE PASA COMPA BENITO! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


JM0NEY said:


> what up hey i got a rebuilt 350 that i got done for my MC before i sold it asking 800 let me know


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!:biggrin:

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!









　









UNITED WE'RE STRONG!
DIVIDED WE'RE......
_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :nicoderm:......................................:wave:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :rofl:..................................:h5:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I had a good time being with some of my knights , BBQ and Beer .. at fermins house. :thumbsup:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :loco:



looks like you had a good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> theres a 63 impala 4 door 4 sale by my house in mesa 2900... straight body. not sure if it runs or how interior is. pm if you want me to get more info


i stopped and checked it out.. engine runs but needs flywheel, interior ok, body straight, missing a few trip, very minor rust..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]The mule sale[/h]Dad & Dave saw an ad in the Daily Newspaper and bought a mule for $100.


The farmer agreed to deliver the mule the next day.

The next morning the farmer drove up and said, "Sorry, fellows, I have some bad news, the mule died last night.."



Dad & Dave replied, "Well, then just give us our money back."



The farmer said, "Can't do that. I went and spent it already."



They said, "OK then, just bring us the dead mule."



The farmer asked, "What in the world are you gonna do with a dead mule?"



Dad said, "We're gonna raffle him off."


The farmer said, "You can't raffle off a dead mule!"



Dad said, "We shore can! Heck, we don't hafta tell nobody he's dead!"


A couple of weeks later, the farmer ran into Dad & Dave at the local grocery store and asked.

"What'd you fellers ever do with that dead mule?"

They said, "We raffled him off like we said we wuz gonna do."

Dad said,"Hell, we sold 500 tickets fer two dollars apiece and made a profit of $898."

The farmer said, "My Lord, didn't anyone complain?" 

Dave said, "Well, the feller who won got upset. So we gave him his two dollars back." 

Dad & Dave now work for the government.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhS83F8rg2rB6Ep1H2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

just in party people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GUITARS & HANDLEBARS SEASON KICK-OFF FESTIVAL: Sept 9-11 Friday, Sept 9th, 2011: 6pm-10pm
Saturday, Sept 10th, 2011: 10am-10pm
Sunday, Sept 11th, 2011: 10am-4pm


Guitars & Handlebars, a blowout event featuring rock music, motorcycles, cars, and great art! The event is free of charge and festival goers can visit the galleries, see live music and theater performances. Motorcycle and car show featuring top customized vehicles in the Valley. Saturday evening will feature World Classic Rockers live in concert, an all-star group that brings together former band members from Santana, Journey, Steppenwolf, Toto, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Boston.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> just in party people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> GUITARS & HANDLEBARS SEASON KICK-OFF FESTIVAL: Sept 9-11 Friday, Sept 9th, 2011: 6pm-10pm
> ...



IDENTITY CC AZ WILL HAVE A FEW CARS ON DISPLAY FOR THIS EVENT. HOPE YOU ALL CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR THIS!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+
*Teamblowme602*+




:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:guns:


ART LOKS said:


>


:machinegun:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> just in party people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> GUITARS & HANDLEBARS SEASON KICK-OFF FESTIVAL: Sept 9-11 Friday, Sept 9th, 2011: 6pm-10pm
> ...


 Where is it at??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *ART LOKS*+
> ...


:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Where is it at??


mesa museum potna!:rant:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZside?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)

*Justin-Az*
*ART LOKS*
:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Whats crakin AZside?


what the flower!!!!!!!!

did you get out on bond,,, or did you just come back from band camp stiffler??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> mesa museum potna!:rant:


:twak::boink::finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)
> 
> *Justin-Az*
> *ART LOKS*
> :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 phallaces)

*ART LOKS*
*Identity Original*+
*elphoenixquetzal*+
 what up sis wats up yllib!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 phallaces)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *Identity Original*+
> ...


WHAT MR LOKSTER!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


must be spanish flies


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WHAT MR LOKSTER!!!


 SORRY MISSED OUT SATURDAY,, BUT I WAS TIRED AND I DIDNT FEEL LIKE DRIVING ALL THE WAY OUT THERE AND THEN HAVIN TO DRIVE BACK ,,, I WAS BURNT OUT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> SORRY MISSED OUT SATURDAY,, BUT I WAS TIRED AND I DIDNT FEEL LIKE DRIVING ALL THE WAY OUT THERE AND THEN HAVIN TO DRIVE BACK ,,, I WAS BURNT OUT!


EXCUSES EXCUSES.....But its all good I had fallen asleep until my cousin rolled thru I was burnt out to Had been up all night slept only an hour and got up and did some landscaping all the way untill about 4:45 showered and i knocked out then my cousin woke me up around 5:15 I still drank a couple beers ate some hot dogs and swam in the pool, went to bed early though like at 11something the only one that rolled thru was three of my cousins but its all good still had a laid back time, next time homie if i have more money to buy more food and invite more people


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

it was like a budget kick back nobody else that I invited rolled thru i still had a good time


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I feel ya though there has been time where at the last minute I am like nah i cant go because I am burnt out


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YA I HADNT BEEN TO MY HOMIES SHOP FOR A MIN,,, IT WAS FREAKIN HOT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

How is the trokita coming along?? Have you thought about what color's to put on it??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> How it the trokita coming along?? Have you thought about color's to put on it??


BEEN TO BZ,, BUT IMA GET TO IT,, I GOT A HELPER NOW SO I CAN LOLLYGAG,,, AFTER I GET DONE TRAINING HIM!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GAY!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DID I SEE JUSTIN AZ ON HERE OR WAS THAT AN IMPOSTER???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> DID I SEE JUSTIN AZ ON HERE OR WAS THAT AN IMPOSTER???


It looked like it said justin Mr. Luna


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> DID I SEE JUSTIN AZ ON HERE OR WAS THAT AN IMPOSTER???


Hello Mr. Luna


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Justin-Az*+
*aztecsef1*
*DaMaccSteadyDippin*
*ART LOKS*+
*BIG TYME 35*
*AzsMostHated*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> BEEN TO BZ,, BUT IMA GET TO IT,, I GOT A HELPER NOW SO I CAN LOLLYGAG,,, AFTER I GET DONE TRAINING HIM!!


I told you to fire him and hire me foo!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> what the flower!!!!!!!!
> 
> did you get out on bond,,, or did you just come back from band camp stiffler??


Whats up Art, Naw I aint been locked up just been busy as hell with going to court etc.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT UP JUSTIN-AZ!!!:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WHAT UP JUSTIN-AZ!!!:wave:


Just listening to songs on youtube and catching up on LIL.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Just listening to songs on youtube and catching up on LIL.


well on LIL not much is new other than Art Loks Came out the closet and he decided to call himself a HoneyBadger....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes the Homie Louie VP of the SouthEastern Az Chapter!!!!:thumbsup:



_


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*On my way home from James house......*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 9 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*GONE TIP'N*+
*aztecsef1*
*ART LOKS*+
*BIG TYME 35*
*AzsMostHated*
whats up cow tip'n


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

dads86regal said:


>


wow, that guy hooked up your top and mounted your plaque? what a good guy :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 7 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*64sub*
*dads86regal*
*GONE TIP'N*+
*aztecsef1*
*ART LOKS*+

Oh look at USO Starting to flood in here


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

64sub said:


> wow, that guy hooked up your top and mounted your plaque? what a good guy :cheesy:


He sure did, what a grate guy.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

dads86regal said:


>


35th AVE and Dunlap??:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

dads86regal said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Hello Mr. Luna


WHATS HAPPEN JUSTIN AZ MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

DAMM JUSTIN AZ TO MUCH PIMPIN GOT YOU BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WITH ALL THEM HOEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

spy pic!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


\


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


im jealous homie!!!!! fuckin nice


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'sup buddy,buddy hablame!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


Luv the patterns on the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


real nice tata-luna:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Luv the patterns on the top! :thumbsup:


Thanks... the ones on the bottom and the kit all match!! Chavo Special!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


:wow: :wow: MR. MOON THE '64 IS LOOKING BADASS!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:A big shout out !! to my knight .. Joaquin :h5: that tattoo is badass homie .









Knights Image fo-life !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

At the car wash :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

At the club meeting ..:thumbsup:..{ everybody didn't make it ..}


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image car club .................just a few of us ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

There is more !! but Im getting tired ..................untill later.:wave:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up homies from AZ side.......

i have some stuff i need to get rid of....

the following parts are from a 65 ss impala..
og SS hub caps 
hood latch
brand new (never used) hood hindges
brand new front and rear shocks & coil springs

the following parts are from a 327 engine (not chrome)....
water pump
alternator
air cleaner
intake manifold
valve covers
oil pan
fly wheel cover

aftermarket chrome parts....
4bbl air cleaner
dip stick (motor)

*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ANY OF THESE PART PLEASE CALL ME AT (602) 763-6980 THANKS*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas for the props. Appreciate it!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homies from AZ side.......
> 
> i have some stuff i need to get rid of....
> 
> ...


SHUT UP AND POST SOME TORTAS!

NO ONE WANTS TO LOOK AT A BUNCH OF KNIGHTS ON TORTA TUESDAYS.

J/K KNIGHTS LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lunas64 said:


> Thanks... the ones on the bottom and the kit all match!! Chavo Special!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homies from AZ side.......
> 
> i have some stuff i need to get rid of....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


unity_mike said:


> SHUT UP AND POST SOME TORTAS!
> 
> NO ONE WANTS TO LOOK AT A BUNCH OF KNIGHTS ON TORTA TUESDAYS.
> 
> J/K KNIGHTS LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:

__FEBURARY_ 26 2012!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well on LIL not much is new other than Art Loks Came out the closet and he decided to call himself a HoneyBadger....


funny focker!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


oh chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> im jealous homie!!!!! fuckin nice BISCAYNE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:A big shout out !! to my knight .. Joaquin :h5: that tattoo is badass homie .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came out purty dope!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"PIC OF THE DAY":cheesy:

AZ's very own "OG Felony"!!! 


This is a Az Gem.....
Guess what club she belongs too....










_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dam weasel puttin in work.. lookin good knights
the most pages in one night we had in months, 
lunas64 got strectched out ,
justin back from pimpin hoes, 

big ben got the og az classifieds goin on, 

elpenis still talkin chet, 
compita in the house, 
torta slayer up in this beezy.
new USO in the cantone,
and all the rest you...........................
















.





.........................









.
...................................








............................











wait for it.......................


















07]























[/QUOTE]



elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>





elspock84 said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Just when things are going well......*



like that stupid cop that got caught out in texas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!!!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> There is more !! but Im getting tired ..................untill later.:wave:


lookin real good knights! , keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


lookin good luna!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!



Shit looks real gangster! booty kit added that special touch


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


Bad ass


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> SHUT UP AND POST SOME TORTAS!
> 
> NO ONE WANTS TO LOOK AT A BUNCH OF KNIGHTS ON TORTA TUESDAYS.
> 
> J/K KNIGHTS LOL


lmao!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> Just listening to songs on youtube and catching up on LIL.


What's the haps on the Cat bro???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> SHUT UP AND POST SOME TORTAS!
> 
> NO ONE WANTS TO LOOK AT A BUNCH OF KNIGHTS ON TORTA TUESDAYS.
> 
> J/K KNIGHTS LOL


:loco:Youuuuuu bunch of horny torta fffoooooooooooookers !! :werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>



Now thats what I'mmmmmmmmmm talking about !!!!! :fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks fellas for the props. Appreciate it!



:thumbsup: Your car looking GOOOOOOD !!! Mr Luna ..:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

64sub said:


> lookin real good knights! , keep up the good work:thumbsup:



Thank You .......:wave: I can't wait to see all of us out there ......:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:rofl: Coming Soon .. My 73 Cutlass....:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> came out purty dope!!!!!:thumbsup:


:h5: I'm next in line to get one , :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lmao!!!!! :roflmao:





:thumbsup:......................................:rofl:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok I have another 7 spots on a 10car car hauler and also have open a 4car car hauler 300.00 a car, pick up is friday october 7th and on Monday 10th pick up back home
contact Mike president Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter 623-694-3862


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Luna said he is getting closer to his goal!!!!



















...




















....


























:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SO WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND???


:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :boink:


good Idea


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln90ob1jC61qdmimio1_r2_500.jpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well playas im outeee 5000.... training this new guy is wearin me outee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
joeycutlass;13959361]


































[/QUOTE



joeycutlass said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

To The DUMP!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Infamous James said:


> What's the haps on the Cat bro???


I sold the car to a guy out in Buckeye and he put it back together, car looks tight now.


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> spy pic!!!


 LOOKS GOOD BRO BIG CHANGE


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO BIG CHANGE


Thanks Bro, Ya lotta difference


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 356414


Nice, do you have a pic of the before!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 356414



froggy style!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

old pic


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

her we come vegas """""" IDENTITY"""

:thumbsup::h5::bowrofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SO I FOUND THIS OTHER LOWRIDER FORUM WEBSITE AND IT HAS A LOWRIDER GAME SO IF YOUR ASSES ARE AT WORK AND BORED ON THE COMPUTER WAITING FOR SOME TORTAS TO POP UP U CAN HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER LOL

http://www.thelowridergame.com/thelowridergame.php


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Sep 17 Cultura festival with 10 bands, Arte by The Phoenix Fridas, Adam DumperFoo, Show N Shine! Show starts at 3pm!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AzRockabilly.net said:


> Sep 17 Cultura festival with 10 bands, Arte by The Phoenix Fridas, Adam DumperFoo, Show N Shine! Show starts at 3pm!


Well here's a good exsample of a outside promoter not doing their homework and setting up a car show on the same day as another show.......
Yes its in Superior Az but its right next door. :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 










Plus Cut Creator is editeding some lost footage of this show....






A Oldie but Goodie!









_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> froggy style!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


a la madre mami.. :wow: chiingows


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Well here's a good exsample of a outside promoter not doing their homework and setting up a car show on the same day as another show.......
> Yes its in Superior Az but its right next door. :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> a la madre mami.. :wow: chiingows


I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

(Read out loud) 
I am we todd did.
I am we todd did..
I am sofa king we todd did...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I KNOW HUH!!!!!!!!!
> :boink:


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


LOVE DA FONTS! YOU GOT SKILLS HOMIE! BUT ITS NOT A CAR SHOW LOL!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*low life magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html

BIG UPS TO MY HOMIES FROM NEW IMAGE FOR HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!

NEW IMAGE TTMT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> froggy style!!!


Thats going to cost you a round of beers :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Well here's a good exsample of a outside promoter not doing their homework and setting up a car show on the same day as another show.......
> Yes its in Superior Az but its right next door. :dunno:


post the flyers :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> http://lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html


Mag looks good... :thumbsup: to the homie Ronnie... maybe we'll see it expand to cover the southwest (nm)  :biggrin:

I dusted off my funsaver camera


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> Mag looks good... :thumbsup: to the homie Ronnie... maybe we'll see it expand to cover the southwest (nm)  :biggrin:
> 
> I dusted off my funsaver camera


NICE RUB A DUB BUB!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> NICE RUB A DUB BUB!!!!!


Thanks homie... I know it ain't tortas... but it beats just smileys :biggrin:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok I have another 7 spots on a 10 car hauler 300.00 a car and also have open a 4 car hauler 300.00 a car, pick up is friday october 7th and on Monday 10th pick up back home contact Mike president Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter 623-694-3862


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK! SUMMER BETTER BE OVER ON LABOR DAY! DAMN IT!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Ok I have another 7 spots on a 10 car hauler 300.00 a car and also have open a 4 car hauler 300.00 a car, pick up is friday october 7th and on Monday 10th pick up back home contact Mike president Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter 623-694-3862


 All haulers may be filled already, im still working on other haulers just in case anyone else is looking for one


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> post the flyers :dunno:


Post flyers all the time. And not just here. The thing is they don't come in Layitlow. But the vato who posted this has been in here b4. And everyone has been posting this show for awhile now.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+
*unity_mike*

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ART LOKS*+


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *ART LOKS*+
> ...





elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *ART LOKS*+


what up cara p p!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I remeber The Torta Slayer saying he was going to post tortas every day no matter what, I wonder what happened??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> what up cara p p!!


Not much cara de frijoles molidos...lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

what about you?? whats going on with you??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> what about you?? whats going on with you??


here at work ,,, slow motion training this dude, and postin in between!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> here at work ,,, slow motion training this dude, and postin in between!!


 Nice so are you going to go check out that small stripper or what??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2:








:boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I wonder if she get a smaller stripper pole???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice so are you going to go check out that small stripper or what??





elphoenixquetzal said:


> :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know this man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! vip front row!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you throw half dollars or regular dollars?? is Cover charge half price or full price??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I wonder if she get a smaller stripper pole???


its in my bloomers!
:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Do you throw half dollars or regular dollars?? is Cover charge half price or full price??


2 bits!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone suggest someone to do decent tire buffing? I have some brand new that i had buffed but want them a little wider. Hit me up in pm if you recommend anyone...thks


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Well here's a good exsample of a outside promoter not doing their homework and setting up a car show on the same day as another show.......
> Yes its in Superior Az but its right next door. :dunno:


it seems to be happening a lot. That really sucks.:thumbsdown:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave::inout:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 356414


lookin good ese..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> it seems to be happening a lot. That really sucks.:thumbsdown:


ya and the worst part is the one that knows and still does a show on that same day,, B.S. 
NOBODYS TOES SHUD GET STEPPED ON!:h5:

BUT IN THE END IT SHOW IN THE SHINE!!
:boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> its in my bloomers!
> :finger:


 I see your not afraid to admit its small, sorry to hear that ART...



























:barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:squint:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> I see your not afraid to admit its small, sorry to hear that ART...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> it seems to be happening a lot. That really sucks.:thumbsdown:


I AGREE....


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

*AZ'S Sept 17 " El Grito" Arte Y Cultura SHOW N SHINE*


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

I'M NO OUTSIDER,EITHER. I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN SOUTH PHOENIX, BACK WHEN CENTRAL WAS THE SPOT! JUST TRYING TO BRING SOME CULTURA Y ARTE TO OUR PEOPLE! WOLF


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

*327 engine parts*

Whats up AZ Side! I have a set of Hedman Headers for a small block engine! Headers are in excellent condition I bought them brand new, they were just installed in my car and used them for about 1 week, just to take the car out for repairs to multiple shops! I got a deal on some ceramic coated ones and have no use for these. They came off of a 327 engine! I also have the intake and 2 barrel carburator for this engine up for sale! Pm me with any offers! intake & carb are used!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AzRockabilly.net said:


> I'M NO OUTSIDER,EITHER. I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN SOUTH PHOENIX, BACK WHEN CENTRAL WAS THE SPOT! JUST TRYING TO BRING SOME CULTURA Y ARTE TO OUR PEOPLE! WOLF


ALL FOR THAT HOMIE! JUST SAYING NEXT TIME YOU PUT A CAR SHOW TOGETHER PLEASE DO SOME RESEARCH AND SEE IF THERE'S A CAR SHOW ON THE DATE YOU WANT TO DO IT.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AzRockabilly.net said:


> I'M NO OUTSIDER,EITHER. I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN SOUTH PHOENIX, BACK WHEN CENTRAL WAS THE SPOT! JUST TRYING TO BRING SOME CULTURA Y ARTE TO OUR PEOPLE! WOLF


NO DISRESPECT,, BUT IN ALL HONESTY YOU WOULD GET MORE FROM THE COMMUNITY IF NOT ON SAME DAY AS NOTHA SHOW,, SEEMS LIKE NICE EVENT, JUST BAD DAY. WELL BAD FOR ALOT OF US.. 
ART LOKS!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

any more info on the one you were talking about last time ARTLOKA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> any more info on the one you were talking about last time ARTLOKA


WHICH WON SHORTY??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> NO DISRESPECT,, BUT IN ALL HONESTY YOU WOULD GET MORE FROM THE COMMUNITY IF NOT ON SAME DAY AS NOTHA SHOW,, SEEMS LIKE NICE EVENT, JUST BAD DAY. WELL BAD FOR ALOT OF US.. ART LOKS!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WHICH WON SHORTY??


the one in mesa??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AzRockabilly.net said:


>


AND IAM NOT TRYING TO PICK ON YOU ESE...JUST HOPING NEXT TIME SCOPE IT OUT ALITTLE BETTER .


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Its an Old School celebration of the Latino Culture with artists (The Fridas, Con Safos, Adam Dumperfoo and many more). It is a show n shine, not a car show. The bands are coming From Cali, New Mexico and as far Central America (Guatemala), plus many locals. If you want to groove, drink, and buy some arte this the show for you! So bring down Ranflas for the fiesta! Show starts at 3pm. Thanks!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I remeber The Torta Slayer saying he was going to post tortas every day no matter what, I wonder what happened??


i member that too


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> NO DISRESPECT,, BUT IN ALL HONESTY YOU WOULD GET MORE FROM THE COMMUNITY IF NOT ON SAME DAY AS NOTHA SHOW,, SEEMS LIKE NICE EVENT, JUST BAD DAY. WELL BAD FOR ALOT OF US..
> ART LOKS!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> ALL FOR THAT HOMIE! JUST SAYING NEXT TIME YOU PUT A CAR SHOW TOGETHER PLEASE DO SOME RESEARCH AND SEE IF THERE'S A CAR SHOW ON THE DATE YOU WANT TO DO IT.



Its a mexican independence holiday. multiple events are bound to happen. Dont put homie on blast cuz he has an event the same day as another. This isn't the first time it has happened and it is not going to be the last either! Show Raza some support and keep it real.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AzRockabilly.net said:


> Its an Old School celebration of the Latino Culture with artists (The Fridas, Con Safos, Adam Dumperfoo and many more). It is a show n shine, not a car show. The bands are coming From Cali, New Mexico and as far Central America (Guatemala), plus many locals. If you want to groove, drink, and buy some arte this the show for you! So bring down Ranflas for the fiesta! Show starts at 3pm. Thanks!



Do your thing homie! Much Respect!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> http://lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> BIG UPS TO MY HOMIES FROM NEW IMAGE FOR HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NEW IMAGE TTMT!!!!!!!!



Another badass issue! Ronnie keep up the great work bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:...............................:thumbsup:........................:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knights Image Famiy looking good bro!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Save this date! Unity C.C. will be throwing our first Beer Walk on what ever day Identity is throwing their beer run! So choose your show wisely. I like to walk instead of run! Its to hot to run. LOL J/K


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Its a mexican independence holiday. multiple events are bound to happen. Dont put homie on blast cuz he has an event the same day as another. This isn't the first time it has happened and it is not going to be the last either! Show Raza some support and keep it real.


That's true homie. But if we have a chance to communicate and try to avoid the issue its worth it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>



 oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Its a mexican independence holiday. multiple events are bound to happen. Dont put homie on blast cuz he has an event the same day as another. This isn't the first time it has happened and it is not going to be the last either! Show Raza some support and keep it real.


:h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Save this date! Unity C.C. will be throwing our first Beer Walk on what ever day Identity is throwing their beer run! So choose your show wisely. I like to walk instead of run! Its to hot to run. LOL J/K



I see you did your homework! That fucked up! lol :roflmao:jk, Shit I'll be walking with you! That why I bought a beer cooler with wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I see you did your homework! That fucked up! lol :roflmao:jk, Shit I'll be walking with you! That why I bought a beer cooler with wheels.:thumbsup:


Are they spoke wheels?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I see you did your homework! That fucked up! lol :roflmao:jk, Shit I'll be walking with you! That why I bought a beer cooler with wheels.:thumbsup:


tata cant run anymore either! I guess he will have to drive the getaway car!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I see you did your homework! That fucked up! lol :roflmao:jk, Shit I'll be walking with you! That why I bought a beer cooler with wheels.:thumbsup:


BOTH OF YOU CAN TAKE TURNS PULLIN ME IN THIS MOFO!!!!





BEER ME!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin:
> 
> _Here's what i got so far homie's......_
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

THE ONE YOU PREZ IS GOING TO DEBUT HIS RIDE AT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 9 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*gordobig818*
*Art Buck*+
*ART LOKS*+
*BigMandoAZ*+
*unity_mike*
*Lifeinaz*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn I forgot it was give ArtLoks The FInger Day


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CORRECTION ITS CALLED *S*ALUTE *A*RTLOKS *D*AY!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 　_Here's what i got so far homie's......_
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

More salutes for art


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Here you go again Art!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave::wave:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY HAVE CHAVO'S NUMBER


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERES A SNEAK PEAK :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY HAVE CHAVO'S NUMBER


here u go bro CHAVOS #602-574-4178:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> here u go bro CHAVOS #602-574-4178:thumbsup::thumbsup:


COOL THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anybody know the artist line up for vegas yet?:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> IS THIS ART BEFORE HE GREW OUT THE WHOLE GOATEE??:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Knightstalker said:


> Mag looks good... :thumbsup: to the homie Ronnie... maybe we'll see it expand to cover the southwest (nm)  :biggrin:
> 
> I dusted off my funsaver camera


\\\

BADASS PICS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

WATS GOOD AZ FAMILIA............


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIG TYME 35 said:


> WATS GOOD AZ FAMILIA............


:wave:wad up brothaa!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I remeber The Torta Slayer saying he was going to post tortas every day no matter what, I wonder what happened??


 :dunno: :dunno: FUCK THAT LYING PUTO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up az


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

__CONGRATS TO THE PHX RIDEZ FOR MAKING THE SEPTEMBER KROWN ENTERTAINMENT CALENDER! :thumbsup:











































_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERES A SNEAK PEAK :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Knightstalker said:


> Mag looks good... :thumbsup: to the homie Ronnie... maybe we'll see it expand to cover the southwest (nm)  :biggrin:
> 
> I dusted off my funsaver camera


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> THE ONE YOU PREZ IS GOING TO DEBUT HIS RIDE AT


oh yeah yllib,, all i know is its gonna be all that ,, rock and roll playa!! havent heard to much info,,, just that peice i posted came from mr ochoa... i will let you know!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > IS THIS ART BEFORE HE GREW OUT THE WHOLE GOATEE??:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> __CONGRATS TO THE PHX RIDEZ FOR MAKING THE SEPTEMBER KROWN ENTERTAINMENT CALENDER! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


damn Art Buck looks like you guyz got 2 meet Noemy! she a cool lil pretty sure wit a lil ass on her ,,, dammit!!! ya to bad she moved to L.A.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERES A SNEAK PEAK :nicoderm::nicoderm:


oh chit,,, lookin good,,, you gonna have chave hook dat bad boy up!!!!:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AND WHO'S GOING TO........









_


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

looking for 81-86 monte carlo parts. need a right fender,hood,front bumper and header panel. let me know if you have any of this. 623 308 7756 thanks!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> oh chit,,, lookin good,,, you gonna have chave hook dat bad boy up!!!!:h5:


WAS UP ART YA I WANT HIM TO THROW SOME MURALS ON THERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP ART YA I WANT HIM TO THROW SOME MURALS ON THERE


aqui nomas carnal.. hell yeah!!! i smashin my cans to save my money!!! 
when im ready chavo gonna put his hands on my truck too!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's up az side!??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHUCKS66 said:


> What's up az side!??


esele chuck watts up homie!! tryin to stay cool ,, hot as hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> aqui nomas carnal.. hell yeah!!! i smashin my cans to save my money!!!
> when im ready chavo gonna put his hands on my truck too!!!!


HAHA ASK ALL THE HOMIES FOR THERE BUD LIGHT CANS:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA ASK ALL THE HOMIES FOR THERE BUD LIGHT CANS:thumbsup:


chit that would be candy paint drippin on the freeway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Art when you gonna have time to put the flyer out for the SAVE THE TATAS event on October 22nd, 9-5pm at the Arizona Hair Co. on 91st and Peoria? It's an event they do to raise money for Breast Cancer and this year they want some low-lows out there!! Let's show them how the lowrider community does their thing in AZ.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HOTTER THAN A MUTHA FUCKA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THAT T MOBILE SHIT NEED TO GO ITS ALL UP IN THE MIDDLE OF SHIT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > IS THIS ART BEFORE HE GREW OUT THE WHOLE GOATEE??:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## arizonalow_480 (Sep 1, 2011)

whats up az!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> chevycaprice89 said:
> 
> 
> > this was it in febuary,,,,,, its comin off after vegas... ya boyee!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> oh yeah yllib,, all i know is its gonna be all that ,, rock and roll playa!! havent heard to much info,,, just that peice i posted came from mr ochoa... i will let you know!


Yea what were the dates for it again?? Thanks keep me posted.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Knights Image Famiy looking good bro!



:wave: Thanks Mando , Im trying to get all of my knights together so we can take one family photo..


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*






ROLLERZ ONLY PHX IS IN THE HOUSE
*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>



Replay ! :fool2: Replay ! :fool2: Replay ! :fool2:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's up AZ the Sept 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE to view online and ready to order Print Copies! 
Here is the direct link to view the FREE virtual edition www.lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html 
Here is the link to order your Printed Copies www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/264635


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ the Sept 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE to view online and ready to order Print Copies! Here is the direct link to view the FREE virtual edition www.lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html Here is the link to order your Printed Copies www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/264635


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> esele chuck watts up homie!! tryin to stay cool ,, hot as hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 HELL YEAH!! Literally!! Haha!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: Thanks Mando , Im trying to get all of my knights together so we can take one family photo..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *
> View attachment 357219
> ROLLERZ ONLY PHX IS IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Any tire buffers out there?


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ the Sept 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE to view online and ready to order Print Copies!
> Here is the direct link to view the FREE virtual edition www.lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Here is the link to order your Printed Copies www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/264635


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:__SATURDAY 6:30!!!!!__BIG LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!!!__MESA AZ CHAPTER!!!!__AT THE MC DONALDS @ALMA SCHOOL & GUADALUPE!!!__PLEASE COME OUT & SHOW SOME LUV......_


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ the Sept 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE to view online and ready to order Print Copies!
> Here is the direct link to view the FREE virtual edition www.lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Here is the link to order your Printed Copies www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/264635


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/6779174?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0&autoplay=1


click on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMMMMM.....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> Any tire buffers out there?


Hit up Big BEN


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/6779174?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0&autoplay=1
> 
> 
> click on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

*********ALL CAR HAULERS ARE NOW FULL******
there will be around a total of 34 cars to load up that day. car clubs will be,Lowrider Style CC,Identity CC,Klique CC,Unity CC,Spirit CC all going together to Vegas,I cant wait its going to be bad ass, now that’s club unity at its finest all grouping up together to represent our state of Arizona together.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

azlow4life said:


> What's up AZ the Sept 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is LIVE to view online and ready to order Print Copies! Here is the direct link to view the FREE virtual edition www.lowlifemagazine.com/Sept2011/flipviewerxpress.html Here is the link to order your Printed Copies www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/264635


Looking good AZ!........


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


90rivimichael said:



*********ALL CAR HAULERS ARE NOW FULL******
there will be around a total of 34 cars to load up that day. car clubs will be,Lowrider Style CC,Identity CC,Klique CC,Unity CC,Spirit CC all going together to Vegas,I cant wait its going to be bad ass, now that’s club unity at its finest all grouping up together to represent our state of Arizona together.

Click to expand...

AZ TTMFT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> *********ALL CAR HAULERS ARE NOW FULL******
> there will be around a total of 34 cars to load up that day. car clubs will be,Lowrider Style CC,Identity CC,Klique CC,Unity CC,Spirit CC all going together to Vegas,I cant wait its going to be bad ass, now that’s club unity at its finest all grouping up together to represent our state of Arizona together.


Mike thank you for getting all this together, I know you did the leg work and I'm sure it wasn't easy. But it's going to look pretty bad ass rolling down the street. AZ TTT.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Mike thank you for getting all this together, I know you did the leg work and I'm sure it wasn't easy. But it's going to look pretty bad ass rolling down the street. AZ TTT.


 Thanks, Az TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *AZ TTMFT!!!!!!!*


 Yes Sir, STRAIGHT TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Mike thank you for getting all this together, I know you did the leg work and I'm sure it wasn't easy. But it's going to look pretty bad ass rolling down the street. AZ TTT.


 Now let's see who makes BORRACHOS MAGAZINE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> *********ALL CAR HAULERS ARE NOW FULL******there will be around a total of 34 cars to load up that day. car clubs will be,Lowrider Style CC,Identity CC,Klique CC,Unity CC,Spirit CC all going together to Vegas,I cant wait its going to be bad ass, now that’s club unity at its finest all grouping up together to represent our state of Arizona together.


:thumbsup:GREAT JOB MIKE! THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT! CLUBS HELPING CLUBS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Mike thank you for getting all this together, I know you did the leg work and I'm sure it wasn't easy. But it's going to look pretty bad ass rolling down the street. AZ TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:GREAT JOB MIKE! THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT! CLUBS HELPING CLUBS!


 Thanks, Vegas here we come


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Thanks, Vegas here we come


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:__SATURDAY 6:30!!!!!__BIG LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!!!__MESA AZ CHAPTER!!!!__AT THE MC DONALDS @ALMA SCHOOL & GUADALUPE!!!__PLEASE COME OUT & SHOW SOME LUV......_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BUD LIGHT TIME MUTHA FERS!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> BUD LIGHT TIME MUTHA FERS!!!!!


 Sucks, still at work, then football practice till 8pm the I have a few BUD LIGHTS finish my day


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

all them haulers coming out of AZ is gonna look badddddddddddd! Thanks Mike GREAT JOB.:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:inout:Just Raiseing the Bar so I can go under it


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> all them haulers coming out of AZ is gonna look badddddddddddd! Thanks Mike GREAT JOB.:thumbsup:


Thanks carnal, can't wait it will be a lil show on wheels, it is going to be bad ass,


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Mike!! Appreciate the help in getting the haulers for all the clubs! Beers on me so you can be on the cover of Borrachos Magazine!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks!


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! __CONGRATS TO THE PHX RIDEZ FOR MAKING THE SEPTEMBER KROWN ENTERTAINMENT CALENDER! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS said:


> damn Art Buck looks like you guyz got 2 meet Noemy! she a cool lil pretty sure wit a lil ass on her ,,, dammit!!! ya to bad she moved to L.A.


 Yup cool girl! Sup Loks !


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MC83 said:


>


 What's up my Brother!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> :inout:Just Raiseing the Bar so I can go under it


YUP!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!

NOW!!!!!!

BIG LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!!!
MESA AZ CHAPTER!!!!

AT THE MC DONALDS @
ALMA SCHOOL & GUADALUPE!!!

PLEASE COME OUT & SHOW SOME LUV......_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize:.......:scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


>



This is the one i was looking for !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHWTa2tAYIc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHWTa2tAYIc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Post # 3853


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i am out this bad boyee og az side,,,,,, but im gonna leave you with this!!!!!
> watch till the end!!!
> 
> and please dont try this at home!!!
> ...



Now thats some funny shit !! :rofl:.....:rofl:....:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: See you all later ......................:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats poppin this weekend? Cruising?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

DAMN, that was funny..
:roflmao:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Now thats some funny shit !! :rofl:.....:rofl:....:rofl:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Big ups to everyone going to Vegas!!! I think I read 30+ cars headed up there, dopest dope I ever smoked! Keep doing your things, really enjoy the piks, will be joining you guys, briefly in December! 




Ight I am posting this for a homegirl of mine. This is what I know: 78 Regal, 2 pumps, 6 batteries, 79k original miles, just passed emissions, needs motormounts (Owner has new ones, just has not taken the time to put them in) asking 5500.
Contact Michelle or Eddie @ 623.986.5396


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TopDogg said:


> DAMN, that was funny..
> :roflmao:




:thumbsup:...........:rofl:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*THE PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY PHX NATE ROJAS AND MY SELF FREDDY MOLINA THE SGT OF ARMS WANTS TO REMIND EVERY BODY ONCE AGAIN ABOUT OCT 15 2011 WE WILL BE HOSTING A SHOW AND SHINE FOR THE ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES FOOD BANK HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND ALSO FLYERS SOON TO COME FOR OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON OCT 29 2011 THAT WILL BE AT A&W ON 75TH AVE AND ENCANTO THANKS AND HOPE TOO SEE ALL YOUR SUPPORT ONE LOVE


















AND YES EVERYONE THERE WILL BE A SPECIAL GUEST DRAGON BALL Z












*_


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.sexyeyecandy.com/services.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody cruising the wash tonight? Central Baseline?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> anybody cruising the wash tonight? Central Baseline?


:dunno:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Lets get the wash popping.. Since there aint no work tomorrow


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Lets get the wash popping.. Since there aint no work tomorrow


:yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

playing online pool. any! down? http://www.minijuegos.com/PentHouse-Pool-Multiplayer/10230


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PentHouse Pool - Got a table going - http://www.minijuegos.com/PentHouse-...tiplayer/10230

who's down?


table "BIGMANDOAZ"


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin:

__Looks like the Car wash it is......








_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


>


 :wave: 'SUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> What's up my Brother!


 :biggrin: mR bUUUUUUUUUUCK!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :yes:


 :wave: WA'SUP HOMIE! uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WA'SUP HOMIE! uffin:



wad up bro how u been??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP AZ SIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP AZ SIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


chillin! Whats up slayer


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY PLAY POOL ONLINE!

BIG JORGE VS BIGMANDO


http://www.minijuegos.com/PentHouse-Pool-Multiplayer/10230


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TEAM BUDLIGHT VS. TEAM TECATE LIVE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:.......................................................:rofl:

Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "

saturday 9-17-2011 at 7:00 am ..at the
circle K , 47th avenue an Ind scl rd...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:.......................................................:rofl:
> 
> Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "
> 
> ...


:rofl:...........................:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:.......................................................:rofl:
> 
> Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "
> 
> ...



:h5:...........................


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP AZ SIIIIIIIIIIDE!!!!!!!!!! :wave:




:h5:.......:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club ... Now on !!!!!
Facebook, just a little FYI......:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


shit art is on today?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE :thumbsup::thumbsup:




What it do ,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> _*THE PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY PHX NATE ROJAS AND MY SELF FREDDY MOLINA THE SGT OF ARMS WANTS TO REMIND EVERY BODY ONCE AGAIN ABOUT OCT 15 2011 WE WILL BE HOSTING A SHOW AND SHINE FOR THE ALL FAITH COMMUNITY SERVICES FOOD BANK HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND ALSO FLYERS SOON TO COME FOR OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON OCT 29 2011 THAT WILL BE AT A&W ON 75TH AVE AND ENCANTO THANKS AND HOPE TOO SEE ALL YOUR SUPPORT ONE LOVE
> View attachment 357997
> View attachment 357996
> View attachment 357999
> ...



Knights Image C C , will be there !..:rofl:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

sup az side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> shit art is on today?


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

The Wash seem like a good idea


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

charging my batteries


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

what time is the wash kicking at


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Wash tonight! Il be up there around 9 once the sun is out of here


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

see ya at the wash homie's


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RO PHX*_


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

GET READY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

GET READY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image C C , will be there !..:rofl:


 PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!!!!




:thumbsup:Knights Image Car Club ... and 
Phoenix Car Club , doing the damm thang !!:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>




:thumbsup:..............:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:.......................................................:rofl:
> 
> Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "
> 
> ...



:rofl:............................................................:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Getting the cutlass ready ,, had a good time at domingos house
working on anthonys cutlass ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 

"If we forgot someone please post it or pm us"
　
　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　


















　








　










　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Mesa Art Center, 1 E. Main Street, Mesa Az.
Guitars & Handlebars, a blowout event free of charge and festival goers can visit the galleries, see live music and theater performances. Motorcycle and car show featuring top customized vehicles in the Valley. Saturday evening will feature World Classic Rockers live in concert, an all-star group that brings together former band members from Santana, Journey, Steppenwolf, Toto, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Boston.

This Friday. Sat n Sun!! Times vary per day. Friday starts at 6 pm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=2]
























Events:[/h]









[h=1]
























Guitars & Handlebars Season Kick-Off Festival[/h][h=2]
























& Fall 2011 Mesa Contemporary Arts Exhibitions[/h]
When:Friday, September 9 - Sunday, September 11, 2011 
Where:Mesa Arts Center
*Friday, Sept 9, 2011: 6pm-10pm
**Saturday, Sept 10, 2011: 10am-10pm
**Sunday, Sept 11, 2011: 10am-4pm

*The public is invited to attend *Guitars & Handlebars, *a blowout event featuring rock music, motorcycles, cars, great art and showcasing the upcoming season at the Mesa Arts Center theaters and studios. The event is free of charge and festival goers can visit the galleries, watch demos in the Art Studios, see live music and theater performances, tour MAC’s four theaters, and explore a motorcycle and car show in which many of the top customized vehicles in the Valley will be exhibited. Saturday evening will feature World Classic Rockers live in concert, an all-star group that brings together former band members from Santana, Journey, Steppenwolf, Toto, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Boston.
*Mesa Contemporary Arts Opening Reception
Friday, Sept 9, 2011: 7pm-10pm 
*Free and open to the public

*Premiering Exhibitions:*
_Radical Rides: The “Art” of Motorcycles_ – Wilson and Ruby Dobson Main Gallery
_Six-String Masterpieces_ – South Gallery
_Easy Ridin’ & Hard Rockin’ AZ Style_ – North Gallery
_Lego Experience_ – Dr. Ruth Tan Lim Project Room
_Altered States: Dreams, Nightmares and Fantasies_ – SRP Permanent Collection Gallery








 



 

Donate
 | Shopping Cart
 | Calendar
 | About Us
 | Signup

Shows








Classes








Events








Museum








Get Involved








Visit
Shows


 Full Calendar
|
 Music
|
 Broadway
|
 Dance
|
 Theater / Comedy
|
 Family
|
 Special Engagements
|
 School Shows
Classes


 Kid Classes
|
 Adult Classes
|
 Kids Camps
|
 Adult Workshops
|
 Instructor Bios
Events


 Tours
|
 Facility Rental
|
 Events/Festivals
Museum


 Current Exhibits
|
 Upcoming Exhibits
|
 Permanent Exhibits
|
 Past Exhibits
|
 Galleries
|
 Membership
|
 Work Here
|
 Artist Opportunities
|
 Special Events
Get Involved


 Donate
|
 Volunteer
|
 Membership
|
 Sponsors
|
 MAC Foundation
|
 Advisory Board
|
 Exhibit/Perform
|
 Education Outreach
Visit


 Getting Here
|
 Seating Charts
|
 Concessions
|
 Group Tickets
|
 MAC Store
|
 Policies
|
 Accessibility
|
 Local Resources

Shows
 | Classes
 | Events
 | Museum
 | Get Involved
 | Visit
 Mesa Arts Center Box Office: (480) 644.6500 One East Main Street
Mesa, Arizona 85201 

Contact Us
 | Press Room
 | Terms
 | Privacy
 | Site Map

 © 2011 City of Mesa. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


Thats whats up ! :fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>



:rofl:........:rofl:........:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:.............................................................:loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART WE ARE PLAYING ONLINE POOL, U IN OR WHAT????

http://www.minijuegos.com/PentHouse-Pool-Multiplayer/10230


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ART WE ARE PLAYING ONLINE POOL, U IN OR WHAT????
> 
> http://www.minijuegos.com/PentHouse-Pool-Multiplayer/10230


man bro i shut off my home internet like 6 months ago cuz i didnt never use it,,,,,, but i called today to have it turned on so i can play!!!!!!!!! but my modem is old gotta get new one!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya iwas at my homies house this weekend gettin fuuuuggged up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> man bro i shut off my home internet like 6 months ago cuz i didnt never use it,,,,,, but i called today to have it turned on so i can play!!!!!!!!! but my modem is old gotta get new one!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya iwas at my homies house this weekend gettin fuuuuggged up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SOOOOO THATS WHY YOU DIDNT GO TO THE MEETING.........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
FINED


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ANYONE DOWN FOR ONLINE POOL? NEED ANOTHER TEAM PLAYER

http://www.minijuegos.com/PentHouse-Pool-Multiplayer/10230

 ROOM: OG AZ SIDE
PASSWORD: AZSIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> SOOOOO THATS WHY YOU DIDNT GO TO THE MEETING.........................
> .
> .
> .
> ...


naw man it was after saturday nite,, and yestaday,,, i went to see my son on saturday.... i was by ur house,, rittenhour and power rd.


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

lets play some pool:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

art lock is:ugh:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> lets play some pool:thumbsup:


 Pocket pool


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> Pocket pool


:wave:

woah Identity took over this page :biggrin:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

AZ, I NEED TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE GOIN' HARD OUT THERE... MAKE YOUR TOWN PROUD!

STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOK
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


DOPE ASS LAS VEGAS SHOW 2011 COMMERCIAL





RICK ROSS VIDEO SHOOT PREVIEW






YOU CAN VIEW THE REST OF MY VIDEOS @
http://www.youtube.com/user/ImpalaProRealityTv?feature=mhee


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Yup


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

wfclassics said:


> AZ, I NEED TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE GOIN' HARD OUT THERE... MAKE YOUR TOWN PROUD!STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOKhttp://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128DOPE ASS LAS VEGAS SHOW 2011 COMMERCIAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bad ass vids Impala pro


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

WHAT UP OG AZ SIDE!!! HERES THE DESERT STATE HUSTLAZ SUMMERSPLASH PICS THAT WE SPONSORED FOR SOME LOCAL RISING TALENT!! AND THE U.D. BIG ONEZ!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

WHATS GOOD HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT HERE THIS MONTH!!!
FOR YOU BEST SHOW PARTICIPANTS THERES A 1,500$$ 
CASH PRIZES!!!!! 17-18TH OF THIS MONTH!!!!!!! THIS SHOW PROMISES TO BE THE BEST CULTURAL EXPERIENCE IN YUMA HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST CHECK THE FLYER!!! AZ UP!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


wfclassics said:


> AZ, I NEED TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE GOIN' HARD OUT THERE... MAKE YOUR TOWN PROUD!
> 
> STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOK
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> WHAT UP OG AZ SIDE!!! HERES THE DESERT STATE HUSTLAZ SUMMERSPLASH PICS THAT WE SPONSORED FOR SOME LOCAL RISING TALENT!! AND THE U.D. BIG ONEZ!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> WHATS GOOD HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT HERE THIS MONTH!!!
> FOR YOU BEST SHOW PARTICIPANTS THERES A 1,500$$
> CASH PRIZES!!!!! 17-18TH OF THIS MONTH!!!!!!! THIS SHOW PROMISES TO BE THE BEST CULTURAL EXPERIENCE IN YUMA HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST CHECK THE FLYER!!! AZ UP!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:










"PIC OF THE DAY"



















UNITED!!!!!
WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE......_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> WHAT UP OG AZ SIDE!!! HERES THE DESERT STATE HUSTLAZ SUMMERSPLASH PICS THAT WE SPONSORED FOR SOME LOCAL RISING TALENT!! AND THE U.D. BIG ONEZ!!


lookin good out there U.D.:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


dang im up now hHAHAHAHAHAHA:fool2:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's good AZ, I'm shooting the October Issue this weekend so if you want to be a part of Arizonas very own Low Life Magazine get at me. I especially need an Orange car for the cover! 

[email protected]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ, I'm shooting the October Issue this weekend so if you want to be a part of Arizonas very own Low Life Magazine get at me. I especially need an Orange car for the cover!
> 
> [email protected]


ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I SEE INVISIBLE PEOPLE .....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I SEE INVISIBLE PEOPLE .....


:ugh: Maybe lay off the crack homie? :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Coming up Sept 17! 








[/IMG]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :ugh: Maybe lay off the crack homie? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


NAW DATS METH. AND THOSE ARE SHADOW PEOPLE LOL! AND I GOT 8 YEARS CLEAN THIS MONTH HOMIE.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I SEE INVISIBLE PEOPLE .....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON AZ SIDE!!?? :angry: ISN'T IT TORTA TUESDAY!?!?!?!?! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THAT IS ALL FOR TODAY HOMIES!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests) MANDOS69C/10, Lunas64, ART LOKS, GONE TIP'N:wave: 'SUP HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

What up AZ side ?!?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON AZ SIDE!!?? :angry: ISN'T IT TORTA TUESDAY!?!?!?!?! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


 :biggrin:  FUCK YEAH ART LOKS! :thumbsup: TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>



:fool2:Waka ..:fool2:Waka..:fool2:Waka !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:.....................:werd:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

AZ ALL DAY AND EVERYDAY...

whats crackalacking ...


----------



## Kalizona (Aug 16, 2011)

$10,500 FIRM ... get at me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:Well OG Az-Side got the opportunity last nite 2 greet 2new LOW LOWS to the Valley of the sun fresh off the truck from Minnesota. i WAS ABLE TO PROVIDE HIM WITH A BUMP :h5OCK TO GET HIS RIDES OFF THE TRUCK!!!!!

a 65 convertable:boink: and a 64 chevy :fool2:truck. both are sweet , got to meet homies wife and kid :thumbsup:and some of his family,, firme gente.....

so lets all welcome the new homie James and :wave:his family to AZ
:wave:
Some of you might know him az .........................

1 Lo 64 ON LAY IT LOW~~~~~~the avatar with the bouncy chi-chis:boink:

FRESH OFF THE TRUCK,, THEY WERE A LIL DUSTY, BUT SWEET!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:












































































!!

ART LOKS
:finger:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> :thumbsup:Well OG Az-Side got the opportunity last nite 2 greet 2new LOW LOWS to the Valley of the sun fresh off the truck from Minnesota. i WAS ABLE TO PROVIDE HIM WITH A BUMP :h5OCK TO GET HIS RIDES OFF THE TRUCK!!!!!
> 
> a 65 convertable:boink: and a 64 chevy :fool2:truck. both are sweet , got to meet homies wife and kid :thumbsup:and some of his family,, firme gente.....
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!









　









Looks like we're making both these show!!!!



"Pic of the Day"










Because UNITED....
we can make a difference!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

_










HECTOR IS THIS THE BOTTOM OF YOUR RAG TOP LOL JK THAT IS A NICE UNDERCARRIAGE THO _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*6 FO!!*

THE HOMIE JAMES AND HIS JEFE JUST LEFT,THEY CAME BACK TO GET THE TRUCK,,, SHE SLEPT IN MY WAREHOUSE LAST NITE!!!











DAMN TRUCK IS NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ANYONE LOOKIN FOR A 77 CUTLASS COMPLETE BODY PURTY CLEAN NEEDS PAINT AND INTERIOR HE' ASKIN FOR GRAND,, FAMILY IS SICK AND HE NEEDS THE MONEY,, I AIN GOT NO PICS, JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME HE NEEDS TO SELL ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HIT ME UP 

ART LOKS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I WISH LOL!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> THE HOMIE JAMES AND HIS JEFE JUST LEFT,THEY CAME BACK TO GET THE TRUCK,,, SHE SLEPT IN MY WAREHOUSE LAST NITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS GONNA CRACK A JOKE BUT DUDE LOOKS LIKE HE WILL KICK MY ASS LOL JK GOOD JOB ART MIJA.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> I WAS GONNA CRACK A JOKE BUT DUDE LOOKS LIKE HE WILL KICK MY ASS LOL JK GOOD JOB ART MIJA.


:twak:you dont know him like that yet,,, we got to initiate him on here first,,, i all ready broke bread with him,, got him and his mom and pops carolinas "oaxaca specials" damn them burritos are bangin!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :thumbsup:Well OG Az-Side got the opportunity last nite 2 greet 2new LOW LOWS to the Valley of the sun fresh off the truck from Minnesota. i WAS ABLE TO PROVIDE HIM WITH A BUMP :h5OCK TO GET HIS RIDES OFF THE TRUCK!!!!!a 65 convertable:boink: and a 64 chevy :fool2:truck. both are sweet , got to meet homies wife and kid :thumbsup:and some of his family,, firme gente.....so lets all welcome the new homie James and :wave:his family to AZ:wave:Some of you might know him az .........................1 Lo 64 ON LAY IT LOW~~~~~~the avatar with the bouncy chi-chis:boink:FRESH OFF THE TRUCK,, THEY WERE A LIL DUSTY, BUT SWEET!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  I AM SURE THAT THE TRUCK IS A '69 CHEVY C/10 AND NOT A '64 CHEVY C/10!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:  IT IS TIME FOR SOME MORE "TORTA TUESDAY"!!!! :h5: :naughty: BREAK OUT THE LOTION AND TISSUES!!!! :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup:  I AM SURE THAT THE TRUCK IS A '69 CHEVY C/10 AND NOT A '64 CHEVY C/10!!!! :scrutinize:


i was wonderin how long for u noticed that!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i was wonderin how long for u noticed that!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 :biggrin: I DID USED TO OWN ONE CARNAL!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I DID USED TO OWN ONE CARNAL!


ya i know,, i member,, gotta do somethin to get somekinda replys on here or else its


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> ya i know,, i member,, gotta do somethin to get somekinda replys on here or else its


 :yessad: I KNOW HUH!!! :biggrin: I AM OUT THIS PIECE!!! :sprint: GOTTA GIT MY GRUB ON CARNAL!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

does anyone know how to work on drum brakes, on my 93 fleetwood.. 
hit me up, im in mesa PM me


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> does anyone know how to work on drum brakes, on my 93 fleetwood..
> hit me up, im in mesa PM me


i ent you pm,, but just realized u in mesa,, my bad


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!!!






























ARTLOKS TTB!!!:finger:!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 8 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ed1983*
*GONE TIP'N*+
*Angel/Techniques*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MY CONTRIBUTION FOR SALUTE ARTLOKS DAY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink::boink:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> MY CONTRIBUTION FOR SALUTE ARTLOKS DAY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn az side 

just got the bomb ass large pepperoni pizza and a 6 pack of beer, for 10.00$ 

mafia mikes in tempe!!! good pie cold beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pic me up for lunch!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> THE HOMIE JAMES AND HIS JEFE JUST LEFT,THEY CAME BACK TO GET THE TRUCK,,, SHE SLEPT IN MY WAREHOUSE LAST NITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was cool touchin down here and connecting with Art. He's as real as somebody gets. Not only did he let us use the dock but also his forklift and let me park my son's truck there overnight. REAL family right there. If anybody is wondering if there's still good people in the world, Art is a Class Act.

Thanks again brotha....We'll be seeing you guys soon again.



smiley602 said:


> I WAS GONNA CRACK A JOKE BUT DUDE LOOKS LIKE HE WILL KICK MY ASS LOL JK GOOD JOB ART MIJA.





ART LOKS said:


> :twak:you dont know him like that yet,,, we got to initiate him on here first,,, i all ready broke bread with him,, got him and his mom and pops carolinas "oaxaca specials" damn them burritos are bangin!!


LMAO, I'm as chill as you can get but I can crack some jokes!!

The burritos were good as FOCK. The didn't even make it through the back door.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Was cool touchin down here and connecting with Art. He's as real as somebody gets. Not only did he let us use the dock but also his forklift and let me park my son's truck there overnight. REAL family right there. If anybody is wondering if there's still good people in the world, Art is a Class Act.
> 
> Thanks again brotha....We'll be seeing you guys soon again.
> 
> ...


 rite on bro glad i could help,, and thanks for the beer,, i told you i didnt need a thang but you still took care of me:thumbsup:,,, and glad you and your DAD liked the burritos.... i had one and still feeling the heartburn,,, good shit,, welcome homie!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> rite on bro glad i could help,, and thanks for the beer,, i told you i didnt need a thang but you still took care of me:thumbsup:,,, and glad you and your DAD liked the burritos.... i had one and still feeling the *heartburn*,,, good shit,, welcome homie!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Thats how you know it was good lol!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


WHAT BROAD ARE YOU JUMPING?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> damn az side
> 
> just got the bomb ass large pepperoni pizza and a 6 pack of beer, for 10.00$
> 
> ...


 SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL TO ME!!!! WHAT IS THE ADDRESS MISTER LOKS??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT FOR ANOTHER SLOW ASS DAY ON OG AZ SIDE!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL TO ME!!!! WHAT IS THE ADDRESS MISTER LOKS??


1125 s. terrace road
tempe az
right buy asu

mafia mikes !!!!!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Always slow in this beezy lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

blkrag said:


> Always slow in this beezy lol


 yea lately it has been


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


I thought this was funny.......do you remeber seeing the ipod commercials???

















......
























...............


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> yea lately it has been


 I have my ride all apart for a rebuild so nvr come on anymore just to see torta Tuesday lmao


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

blkrag said:


> I have my ride all apart for a rebuild so nvr come on anymore just to see torta Tuesday lmao


 Nice Post pics of the build


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice Post pics of the build


 I have tons lol


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

How do u post pics from phone it just adds an attachment trying to post project pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT BROAD ARE YOU JUMPING?





:rofl:--------------:loco:-------------:rofl:.:rofl:-:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

$1500 in casg for best of winners
$500 best lowrider
$500 best Dub
$250 best lowrider bike
$250 best YCHCC pick

$20 registration day of show sat sept 17 Roll in at 6am-11amawards sept 18 at 6pm. Also have special room rates at Oaktree Inn and Holiday Inn Express for info contact Rick 928-446-6165


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:.......................................................:rofl:
> 
> Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "
> 
> ...




:h5: :thumbsup:..


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> TTT


 :biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA ROGER! :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

lol jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

YOU FORGOT THE DAYTONS!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


 I actually like this one


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> YOU FORGOT THE DAYTONS!!!


 Damnnnn fools living large


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I actually like this one


lol


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


LOL this is great :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:



LMAO!!! Someone is having fun with Photoshop!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!

A few of the Mesa Chapter Low Lows at the car wash last weekend....










All lifted......

Plus we got some of the baddest pic's of chrome & candy that you got to see NOW up on our website!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
















United!!!
We can make a difference......_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

blkrag said:


> I have tons lol


NICE!!! ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

blkrag said:


> How do u post pics from phone it just adds an attachment trying to post project pics


NOT SURE I DONT HAVE A SMART PHONE..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP AZ ANYBODY GOT ANY CLEAN KNOCK OFF SPINNERS FOR SALE IM LOOKING FOR THE BIG DIAMOND CUT ONES OR THE BIG ROUND DOME ONES PLEASE PM ME WITH PRICE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


 NICE IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER LIKE THAT NOW JUST THROW SOME SPOKES AND YOUR SET... I SEEN THAT CAR LIKE TWO MONTHS AGO AROUND 67TH AVE AND PEORIA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SHIT ITS SLOW IN HERE TO DAY IS GOING REAL SLOW AT WORK IT SUCKS WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTMFT


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

WATS GOOD AZ.......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

blkrag said:


> I have tons lol


Nice build


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> well since nobody is saying anything I will just post this up
> What do you guys think of my Car Club Plaque weather its a good thing or bad I just want to make conversation here


nice plaque :worship:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter car wash this Saturday September 10th 8am at m & sons 52nd ave Glendale please come out and support


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter car wash this Saturday September 10th 8am at m & sons 52nd ave Glendale please come out and support


_Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter car wash this Saturday September 10th 8am at m & sons 52nd ave Glendale please come out and support..... _​


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey fellas My Wife is doing a food plate sell this Saturday , She is making red chile(Pork) , rice and beans with tortillas for 7.00 , or red menudo with bolillo bread for 5.00we will also have soda No alcohol beverages sorry . We are doing it at our house here in Mesa . I can deliver if 5 or more plates are ordered. Food will be ready around noon . Let me know if you are interested Justin 602-481-1631 . Thanks​


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> LMAO!!! Someone is having fun with Photoshop!!!


lol aint got shit else to do


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> LOL this is great :roflmao:


lol ....................................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP AZ ANYBODY GOT ANY CLEAN KNOCK OFF SPINNERS FOR SALE IM LOOKING FOR THE BIG DIAMOND CUT ONES OR THE BIG ROUND DOME ONES PLEASE PM ME WITH PRICE


fuck you????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gzking said:


> Hey fellas My Wife is doing a food plate sell this Saturday , She is making red chile(Pork) , rice and beans with tortillas for 7.00 , or red menudo with bolillo bread for 5.00we will also have soda No alcohol beverages sorry . We are doing it at our house here in Mesa . I can deliver if 5 or more plates are ordered. Food will be ready around noon . Let me know if you are interested Justin 602-481-1631 . Thanks​


ill take some!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> ill take some!!!!


Text me and let me know what you want .


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

gzking said:


> Text me and let me know what you want .


new phone dont have ur number bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

BigMandoAZ 
smiley602 
90rivimichael

3sum! 
:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuck you????


 Mas puto I was gonna buy some off you but you never answer your phone.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Mas puto I was gonna buy some off you but you never answer your phone.


He answers my calls! lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> BigMandoAZ
> smiley602
> ...


YOUR A DIRTY MAN MANDO BUT I LIKE IT. NO ****.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> He answers my calls! lol


WHAT KIND OF SERVICES YOU GIVING HIM? LOL JK


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> Mas puto I was gonna buy some off you but you never answer your phone.


 He returns my calls and I never even called him


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> He returns my calls and I never even called him


IM BEGINING TO THINK BEN DOESNT LIKE ME ANYMORE (NO ****). THAT TIME WE WENT TO PETES FISH AND CHIPS TOGETHER I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING BEN. (NO ****)


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　

















　








　










　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TOMORROW!!!!!!!!

WESTSIDE CAR WASH!!!!!

Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter car wash this Saturday September 10th 8am at m & sons 52nd ave Glendale please come out and support..... 


EASTSIDE CAR WASH!!!!!!

LOWRIDER STYLE MESA CHAPTER CAR WASH!!!!
1801 E. MAIN ST 
BETWEEN 
GILBERT & STAPLEY RD​_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice 65 in LRM

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1110_lrmp_1965_chevrolet_impala/photo_01.html


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD 1 LO 64


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE!!! ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!


 Thx still have a long way to go just finished wrapping my frame and doing my lock up


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice build


 Thx


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Can sum1 tell me how to post pics from phone Thx


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  TIME TO POST SOME TORTA PICS!!! :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THAT IS ALL FOR TODAY HOMIES!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol aint got shit else to do


 :uh: :uh: POST SOME TORTA PICS CABRON!!!!! :twak: :buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuck you????


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> LOL this is great :roflmao:


 :wave: WHAT UP!!! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: :uh: POST SOME TORTA PICS CABRON!!!!! :twak: :buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THAT IS ALL FOR TODAY HOMIES!!!!


WINNER!ON DA RIGHT!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas 64 and Encinas 63 headin to the Mesa Art Museum!!!!!!!!

sounds like its gonna be a nice gig,,ITS FREE!!!!!!!!!
i might miss out,, might have to work!!!!!! sux!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERE YOU GO HOMIES POST MORE LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn homie,,,,,,,,


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT UP!!! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU?


Hangin in there Mr Slayer, how are you doing?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

So this is at the mesa Art center right??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 5 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*GONE TIP'N*+
*dodgers_fan*
*ART LOKS*+


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


 That is a juicy ass but the other looks like a man lmao


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Hey can sum1 let me know how to post pics pls Thx


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


damn.. i almost took a bite out of my computer screen


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> That is a juicy ass but the other looks like a man lmao


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> Hey can sum1 let me know how to post pics pls Thx


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Artloks whats crakin?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:finger::inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Hey Artloks whats crakin?


work playa!!!!!!!!!! its all i know,, got a new guy have to train him!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :finger::inout:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> work playa!!!!!!!!!! its all i know,, got a new guy have to train him!!!


SWEET JESUS YOUR STILL TRAINING HIM ART? I WOULD HAVE SHOWED HIM ONCE WHAT TO DO AND SPLIT TO THE BACK TO WORK ON THE RIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SWEET JESUS YOUR STILL TRAINING HIM ART? I WOULD HAVE SHOWED HIM ONCE WHAT TO DO AND SPLIT TO THE BACK TO WORK ON THE RIDE


man it aint easy,, got to stay up here and show him how do the cusomer thang homie,, you got to fish real good, you got to feel them out,,,, Global how can i help you!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Unity mike your in the LRM november issue


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## arizonalow_480 (Sep 1, 2011)

nice pix! cant wait to get back on the streets again!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Az side TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> Lunas 64 and Encinas 63 headin to the Mesa Art Museum!!!!!!!!sounds like its gonna be a nice gig,,ITS FREE!!!!!!!!!i might miss out,, might have to work!!!!!! sux!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: September 9th , 2011 ....I am the third tattoo member . :h5: Knights Image Fo-Life , even after Death !

:worship:.......:worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5:











:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


 :wow: :wow:  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!! :biggrin:

TODAY!!!!!!!!
NOW!!!!!!

WESTSIDE CAR WASH!!!!!
__Lowrider Style CC Glendale chapter car wash this Saturday September 10th 8am at m & sons 52nd ave Glendale please come out and support..... 


EASTSIDE CAR WASH!!!!!!

LOWRIDER STYLE MESA CHAPTER CAR WASH!!!!
1801 E. MAIN ST 
BETWEEN 
GILBERT & STAPLEY RD_​


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats mikey for the LRM pics
]


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

blkrag said:


> That is a juicy ass but the other looks like a man lmao


ha ha fools are all over that ugly broad too."models" dont even have to be pretty these days.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:barf::barf:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> Unity mike your in the LRM november issue


HELL YEAH!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

mandini said:


> congrats mikey for the LRM pics
> ]


THANKS MANDO


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*CONGRATS BRO:h5:*


unity_mike said:


> HELL YEAH!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*CONGRATS BRO:h5:*_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> HELL YEAH!



congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> HELL YEAH!


Congrates Mikey..... I think it was the kegs that put you over the top....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ARIZA70 said:


> :barf::barf:





:rofl:--Haaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!--:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ:wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> BIG AZ:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT 
TO EVERYONE.......



















PLEASE BE SAFE OUT THERE 
AND HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY..... 
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_THIS IS FOR MIKE......:thumbsup:








_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

its that time of year again!









:yes:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)

Special discount for all Car Club Members!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Cards win, Cam Newton gonna cry in the car! lol:roflmao:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol he go cry in the car!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody hittin up the wash tonite?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you CABLE MAN, who evere said there are no good people in this world their full of it, this gentle man donated a pedal car, scooter, wagon, tricycle, to kind in Lowrider style bike club will post pics as soon as I figure out how to

***********THANKS AGAIN CABLE MAN********


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you CABLE MAN, who evere said there are no good people in this world their full of it, this gentle man donated a pedal car, scooter, wagon, tricycle, to kind in Lowrider style bike club will post pics as soon as I figure out how to***********THANKS AGAIN CABLE MAN********


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> HELL YEAH!


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS MIKEY!!! :h5: CAN I HAVE YOUR AUTOGRAPH??? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody hittin up the wash tonite?


just washed my ride, and fucking sand wall rolled into the east side! :banghead:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOO HOO!!!! :h5: IT IS FOOTBALL SEASON AGAIN!!!!  PHILADELPHIA EAGLES WHOOP THAT RAMS ASS TODAY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


>


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Cards win, Cam Newton gonna cry in the car! lol:roflmao:


 :yes: CARDINALS ACTUALLY HAVE A GOOD QB THIS YEAR IN KEVIN KOLB! :biggrin: I WONDER WHAT TEAM DID THEY GET HIM FROM???????


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> just washed my ride, and fucking sand wall rolled into the east side! :banghead:


:happysad: DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


 'SUP! :biggrin:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

I got a set of upper g body a arms 1" extended and wrapped,3.5 ton used reds
springs, regal glove box,regal rear seat side windows, regal rear corner peices( the ones on side of trunk ) carb from a 3.8l v6 text for pics and prices602-571-6129 Thx


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Also #13 marzocchi gear 602-571-6129


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you CABLE MAN, who evere said there are no good people in this world their full of it, this gentle man donated a pedal car, scooter, wagon, tricycle, to kind in Lowrider style bike club will post pics as soon as I figure out how to
> 
> ***********THANKS AGAIN CABLE MAN********



HERE GO YOUR PIC'S HOMIE.....





































THANKS MR CABLE GUY!!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 8 guests)

I see invisable people.......... :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what we got for this weekend homie's......_ 

_Take your pick!


_I'll be at this one supporting our Safford Az Chapter if anyone wants my autograph....._


_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> WOO HOO!!!! :h5: IT IS FOOTBALL SEASON AGAIN!!!!  PHILADELPHIA EAGLES WHOOP THAT RAMS ASS TODAY!!!!


:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HERE GO YOUR PIC'S HOMIE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 8 guests)
> 
> I see invisable people.......... :wave:


:ugh:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Danny boy, we will miss you. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Arismendez family.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Danny boy, we will miss you. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Arismendez family.


Sorry to hear about your loss. Identity Family will keep the family and Phoenix Riderz family in our prayers! :angel:

Danny Boy was a real cool dude!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

for those that didint make it to the museum this weekend!!!!!!!!

courtesy of Encinas!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TOP GUN said:


> Danny boy, we will miss you. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Arismendez family.





BigMandoAZ said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. Identity Family will keep the family and Phoenix Riderz family in our prayers! :angel:
> 
> Danny Boy was a real cool dude!


x96!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> x96!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BigMandoAZ said:


>


DannyBoy.... Ride in Peace


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:angel::angel::angel::angel:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers out to the PHX riders..RIDE IN PEACE..DANNYBOY....
PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

R.i.P DANNY BOY you will be missed:tears:


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

On behalf of GUILTY C.C. and myself we would like to send our condolences to Dannyboy's familia,and club PHOENIX RIDERZ. Ride In Peace homie!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

R.I.P. Danny Boy. Thoughts and prayers are with you, your immediate family and your extended family The Riderz. You will be missed.


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

RIDE IN PEACE ' DANNY BOY'...... prayers go out to the phoenix ryders and family, and let me know if you guys need anything!

Robert / Rollerz Only PHX, AZ
602-451-3080


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

R.I.p. dannyboy
Happy/Phoenix majestics


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

RIP Danny boy prayers are with you and your familia


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. Identity Family will keep the family and Phoenix Riderz family in our prayers! :angel:
> 
> Danny Boy was a real cool dude!





BigMandoAZ said:


>





Identity Original said:


> DannyBoy.... Ride in Peace





cutty buddy said:


> Thoughts and prayers out to the PHX riders..RIDE IN PEACE..DANNYBOY....
> PHOENIX CAR CLUB





J2theCHI said:


> R.i.P DANNY BOY you will be missed:tears:





SN1P3R said:


> On behalf of GUILTY C.C. and myself we would like to send our condolences to Dannyboy's familia,and club PHOENIX RIDERZ. Ride In Peace homie!





RedDog said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy. Thoughts and prayers are with you, your immediate family and your extended family The Riderz. You will be missed.





DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> RIDE IN PEACE ' DANNY BOY'...... prayers go out to the phoenix ryders and family, and let me know if you guys need anything!
> 
> Robert / Rollerz Only PHX, AZ
> 602-451-3080





TANGOBLASTIN said:


> R.I.p. dannyboy
> Happy/Phoenix majestics





90rivimichael said:


> RIP Danny boy prayers are with you and your familia


Thanks to all for your condolences. Danny Boy will be missed greatly. He was a real rider from head to toe......no doubt. He truly loved lowriding, all you ever had to do was start talking to him.:tears:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Danny boy, we will miss you. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Arismendez family.


PRAYERS GO OUT TO EVERYONE FROM LOWRIDER STYLE CC...


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ride In Peace Danny Boy:angel:you're greatly going to be missed big homie!  sorry for your loss phoenix riderz from CENTRAL C.C.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


RIDE IN PEACE DANNY BOY! YOU WILL BE MISSED BY EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO DANNY BOY, HIS FAMILY AND THE PHX RIDERZ FAMILY AS WELL. IF YOU ALL NEED ANYTHING. IDENTITY CC FAMILY WILL BE THERE FOR YOU. THANKS FOR THE PIC MANDO.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

R.I.P Danny Boy... I will remember what you told me and continue my dream.. ride on homie...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

May the homie Danny Boy ride in peace


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*REST IN PEACE DANNY BOY OUR PRAYERS TO PHOENIX RIDERZ AND DANNYS FAMILY WE ARE HERE WITH FULL SUPPORT FOR YOU ALL IF YOU NEED ANY HELP.. FRM THE SGT OF ARMS OF ROLLERZ ONLY PHX FREDDY MOLINA AND RO PHX FAMILY






*_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

R.I.P DANNY BOY. YOU WILL BE MISSED. MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW . MY BROTHER IS DANNYS CUSION. IT SUCKS TO LOSE A RIDER. UNITY C.C. HAS YOUR BACK.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

MY HEART GOES OUT TO DANNYS FAMILY,THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AND ALL HIS FRIENDS,HE WILL TRULY BE MISSED. HE WAS A GREAT FRIEND AND ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP ANYBODY OUT,HES HAD ALOT ON HIS PLATE THIS PAST YEAR AND ALWAYS KEPT A POSITIVE ATTITUDE, AND WAS A TRUE LOWRIDER TO THE BONE. IVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF BEING HIS FRIEND SINCE GRADE SCHOOL AND WAS ABLE TO SEE THE BADASS RIDES HES HAD OVER THE YEARS. RIDE IN PEACE I LOVE U BUDDY -ANT-


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

RIP Danny Boy you will be miss


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Rest in peace Danny Boy... :angel:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Never met the guy but it is obvious he was a great person, my condolences to his family, both imediate and club. *R.I.P. to another Arizona Lowrider!!!*


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

REST IN PEACE DANNY BOY!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

R.I.P DANNY BOY!...prayer go out to the riders and family............


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO DANNY BOY HIS FAMILY AND THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> MY HEART GOES OUT TO DANNYS FAMILY,THE PHOENIX RIDERZ AND ALL HIS FRIENDS,HE WILL TRULY BE MISSED. HE WAS A GREAT FRIEND AND ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP ANYBODY OUT,HES HAD ALOT ON HIS PLATE THIS PAST YEAR AND ALWAYS KEPT A POSITIVE ATTITUDE, AND WAS A TRUE LOWRIDER TO THE BONE. IVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF BEING HIS FRIEND SINCE GRADE SCHOOL AND WAS ABLE TO SEE THE BADASS RIDES HES HAD OVER THE YEARS. RIDE IN PEACE I LOVE U BUDDY -ANT-


 Well said Ant, glad you said that because I'm lost for words We lost a great friend


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:""""""""DANNY BOY 2002 LMR"""""""""






in are prayers """""IDENTITY FAMILY""""""""""


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

R.I.P danny boy and sorry for both of his family and phoenix ryderz loss. If you guys need anything let your cousins phoenix car club know we are down to help with anything.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Man I am sorry to hear about Danny Boy. I don't know what happened to him but sorry to hear about him. He was a cool guy, kicked it with him a couple of times. My condolences to his family ad to the Phoenix Riderz


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

I want to thank you og side for all of your kind words. Going to miss my club brother he was good person always down for what ever always ready to roll. May Danny boy R.I.P.Going to miss you brother.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

our prayers and thoughts go out to the family and friends of Danny. what a loss to both his family and to the AZ SIDE. my God give you the strength to move foward through this rough time. if there is anything we can do lets us the Imperials C.C. know. R.I.P.


----------



## 87RegalLimited (Sep 12, 2011)

Check out some of the Low Riders at the Guitars & Handlebars car show in Mesa this weekend on ArizonaAutoScene.com

http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=400


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

I JUST GOT THE PHONE CALL FROM COMPITA AND I AM AT A LOSS OF WORDS! I HAVE KNOWN DANNY BOY FOR ABOUT 2 YEARS AND HE WAS A VERY COOL BROTHER I HAVE EVER HAD. MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO TO HIS FAMILY! R.I.P. DANNY BOY YOU WILL BE FOREVER MISSED BROTHER!!! :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Thanks to all for your condolences. Danny Boy will be missed greatly. He was a real rider from head to toe......no doubt. He truly loved lowriding, all you ever had to do was start talking to him.:tears:



damn man this really sucks!!!! i'm really speachless but all i know is that danny was a cool homie.... and i know his family and extended family (riderz and az side) has to be going through alot of hurt and sadness but he's in a better place now..... he will be missed but never for gotten... my prayers go out to his family.... Big Ben/ Unity CC :tears: :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> R.I.P DANNY BOY. YOU WILL BE MISSED. MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW . MY BROTHER IS DANNYS CUSION. IT SUCKS TO LOSE A RIDER. _*UNITY C.C. HAS YOUR BACK*_.



x63


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

We will miss you Danny Boy, my thoughts and prayers to the Family and the Phoenix Riderz.


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 R.I.P DANNY BOY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

My prayers go out this entire family and homies.. Danny Boy was a really cool dude.. Danny Boy was a lowrider to the bone, he was all about cruising... I'm glad to have met him.. R.I.P homie.. :tears:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


R.I.P. Dannyboy , " We are sorry for your loss Phoenix Riderz " Let us know if the knights can help out with anything .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Riderz-4-Life said:


> I want to thank you og side for all of your kind words. Going to miss my club brother he was good person always down for what ever always ready to roll. May Danny boy R.I.P.Going to miss you brother.




:thumbsup:..:angel::angel:..:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

R.I.P DANNY BOY U WILL BE MISSED GOD BLESS TO THE FAMILY AND PHX RYDERZ FROM THE FAMILIA C.C.


----------



## SLF~PUPPET (May 8, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 R.I.P HOMIE :angel:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


REST IN PEACE DANNY BOY!! :angel: JR MAJESTICS AVONDALE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! 

__Here's one to look forward too!!!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>




:angel:RIP DANNY BOY !:angel:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Rip danny boy nvr met u but always bad to lose an az rider much love and respect to all feeling the loss az ttt for life


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


 \
that be a nice color combo for a low


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Never met the guy but it is obvious he was a great person, my condolences to his family, both imediate and club. *R.I.P. to another Arizona Lowrider!!!*


x2 R.I.P. homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD AZ WHAT UP PLAYBOI13, *aztecsef1*, *ENCINAS*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ WHAT UP PLAYBOI13, *aztecsef1*, *ENCINAS*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS UP MR LOKS


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Anybody know when that model car / Pedal car show is .. cant find the flyer ? they handed them out at the civic show? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

*CHUCKS66* *909csr909* 
*:RO~Chucky:* *TOP GUN* 
*WHATS GOOD FELLAS*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHUCKS66 said:


> Anybody know when that model car / Pedal car show is .. cant find the flyer ? they handed them out at the civic show? :biggrin:


HAVENT BEEN TO MODEL SHOW IN YEARS WHEN YOU FIND OUT LET ME KNOW CHUCK I GOT SOME OLD MODEL CARS I CAN DUST OFF AND SHOW.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider. 

Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.

as I get the information on the services I will pass it on.


MISS YOU HOMIE! LET'S GO CRUISING!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

*r.i.p*

R.I.p danny boy


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE BRO.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> HAVENT BEEN TO MODEL SHOW IN YEARS WHEN YOU FIND OUT LET ME KNOW CHUCK I GOT SOME OLD MODEL CARS I CAN DUST OFF AND SHOW.



i will smiley FA SHOW!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHUCKS66 said:


> i will smiley FA SHOW!


COOL WHAT ARE YOU GONNA SHOW? YOU GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

i dont know just curious i wanted to go and check it out.. yeah ill be there and you?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

YEAH WE ARE GOING I DONT THINK I WANT TO MISS IT THIS YEAR  A LOT OF NEW CARS BUSTING OUT THIS YEAR.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider. Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIMas I get the information on the services I will pass it on.MISS YOU HOMIE! LET'S GO CRUISING!


:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MISSIN THESE DAYS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Danny Boy..............


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Danny's CADDYuffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Danny Boy..............



LOOKIN AT THESE PICS JUST MAKES YOU THINK HOW EASY WE CAN LOSE A HOMIE,, SHIT IS REAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Danny Boy..............


GREAT PICS ART!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Riderz it's Sophia, just want to express my condolences to all of you, Tim, Art, Juan, Luis, Albert,Frankie, I was thinking of all the good times we had back in the day, and I can't believe this is really happening. It's so sad. I'm here for you if you need anything. Resting in Peace Danny Boy:angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...


:angel::thumbsup::angel::angel::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...


Let me know Please { 602 } 486-0051 " weasel " Knights Image President ..


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

does any one knws jesse sanchez # frm NEXT LEVEL PHOTOGRAPHY..... IF SO CAN U PM ME THXS


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Our prayers and thoughts go out to the family and friends of Danny Boy. Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Danny Boy


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

REST IN PEACE DANNY BOY:angel: FROM ME, MY BROTHER AND DA PHOENIX MAJESTICS!! WAS A REAL GOOD VATO:tears:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Danny Boy..............


great pics art.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Danny Boy..............


Thanks for the pics Artie!! RIP DannyBoy!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Hey Riderz it's Sophia, just want to express my condolences to all of you, Tim, Art, Juan, Luis, Albert,Frankie, I was thinking of all the good times we had back in the day, and I can't believe this is really happening. It's so sad. I'm here for you if you need anything. Resting in Peace Danny Boy:angel:


Thank you Sophia. Yup good times.uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks for the pics Artie!! RIP DannyBoy!



X 03


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks again to all you homies who have given your condolences. just shows how bad ass our lowrider community really is.uffin: We will keep you updated on the services.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice pics Mr. Buck......R.I.P. Danny Boy


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

R.I.P. Danny Boy, God knows you'll be missed down here, but at least we were blessed to have met you. To my camaradas de Phoenix Riderz you guys already know what's up..... rain or shine I'll give you guys a hand helping out. Sorry for your loss. Con mucho respecto, Gordo


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> thanks again to all you homies who have given your condolences. just shows how bad ass our lowrider community really is.uffin: We will keep you updated on the services.



Fo-Sho !! :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

I never got a chance to meet Danny but my prayers go out to his family/friends during these hard times .R.I.P homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...



im down homie.......call me homie and let me know (602) 763-6980


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Danny Boy..............



thanks for the pics art!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

heres some more pics of danny and his latest project he was workin on


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres some more pics of danny and his latest project he was workin on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

R.I.P. Dannyboy. We are sorry for your loss Phoenix Riderz Let us know if L.I.F.E C C can help out with anything


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Is this chawps your talking about


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE


damn homie, that suxs call me!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YUPPERS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Shit I hope they are ok man may god bless them for a fast recovery.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE


 Hope all is well and that they make a fast and easy recovery!!!!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

Please accept our heartfelt condolences on the loss of your loved one. From Groupe C.C let us know on services 





TOP GUN said:


> Everyone who knew danny boy knew he was all about cars. His passion was lowriding. He was always down to cruise and go to shows or picnics. He was a hardcore lowrider.
> 
> Arismendez family is inviting his extended lowrider family to come out and give danny boy his last cruise to his final resting place. Danny always told his mom when I go I want lowriders everywhere cruising with me. Lets do this AZ. LETS DO THIS FOR DANNY BOY! AZ LETS SHOW HIM WE ARE HERE FOR HIM AND WE WILL MISS HIM.
> 
> ...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE


wtf, they just got a new car.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

RIP danny boy. I was completely shocked when I walked into the shop today and found this out. I thought the guys where b.s with me for a minute cause I never thought in a million years some thing like this would happen...He used to come to the shop quit often during the day to check up on his car, chawps was pullin nights at the shop and I was there during the day. So when danny boy would stop by we would shoot the shit about every thing from low's to family life...He was just one of those dudes that even if you just met him he would talk to you like you had been friends for ever. He was just one cool ass dude, and was deff one of my favorite customers at the shop(no offense to any one else). Still in disbelief...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning AZ


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE


 Man, I just text him. My poor friend said he's in pain, still in hospital. Head on collision full speed. His wife is having surgery. Let's pray for speedy recovery. Get well soon compa Chawps & his wife as well.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE


Prayers are sent........
Please keep us update.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

Please everyone be safe.....



















United.....
We can make a difference..._


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

DAM CHAWPS,YOUR IN OUR PRAYERS HOMIE,HOPE YOU AND YOUR WIFE HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn chawps,,, hope you and ur wife come home soon and healthy in one peice brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn ain't been on in a while. Sorry to hear about Danny, bro hope everything goes good for ur wife in surgery. 





And phx riderz sorry about ur guys loss. If u need anything pm me. Rip


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Scottish[/h]A recent Scottish immigrant attends his first baseball game in his new country, and after a base hit he hears the fans roaring, "Run....run!" 
The next batter connects heavily with the ball and the Scotsman stands up and roars with the crowd in his thick accent, "R-r-run ya bahstard, r-run will ya!" 

A third batter slams a hit and again the Scotsman, obviously pleased with his knowledge of the game, screams, "R-r-run ya bahstard, r-r-run will ya!" 

The next batter holds his swing at three and two and as the ump calls a walk. The Scotsman stands up yelling: "R-r-run ya Bahstard, r-r-run!" 

All the surrounding fans chuckle quietly and he sits down confused. A friendly fan, sensing his embarrassment whispers, "He doesn't have to run, he got four balls." 

The Scotsman yells even louder, "Walk with pr-r-ride man! Walk with pr-r-ride!"


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn what a messed up day yesterday was. I find out about Danny boy then Chawps gets in an accident. this just proves every one should live there life like there might not be a tommarow. From what I heard its going to be a long recovery for patty. I would like to get a fundraiser going for both of them, Chawps has hooked up a lot of people in this thread and most of the time patty was right there helping on your car, so if you could please take a few minutes of your day and stop by the shop and contribute to a contribution to chawps and his wife, I have been in this position before and know how much any thing can help. like I said chawps has been there for every one and has hooked a lot of you up, now its time we hook him up!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope Chawps and his wife are going to be ok and i pray for a speedy recovery...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......

Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

rc4life said:


> Damn what a messed up day yesterday was. I find out about Danny boy then Chawps gets in an accident. this just proves every one should live there life like there might not be a tommarow. also I know Danny just got accidental aflac insurance now I'm praying that patty did as well. From what I heard its going to be a long recovery for patty. I would like to get a fundraiser going for both of them, Chawps has hooked up a lot of people in this thread and most of the time patty was right there helping on your car. So if you guys have an idea on what we can do shoot me a text or call me.


HOW ABOUT A CAR WASH BRO?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> HOW ABOUT A CAR WASH BRO?


 That works for me I just don't want any thing interfering with when ever Danny boys cruise is going to be so. I haven't heard a date on that but when I do we'll set a date.If any one wants to drop off a donation the shop is at 69th Ave and orangewood.7505 n69th Ave Glendale 85303.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 10 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*rc4life*+
*danny :420:chawps*:scrutinize:
*sand1*


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......
> 
> Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone


hey chawps glad to hear you and your wife are ok as you know following the az lrm show i was involved in a serious crash as well,it sucks. i hope your wife is ok and im praying for a speedy recovery for you both, on behalf of the USO family get well soon and let us know if you need anything


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

rc4life said:


> That works for me I just don't want any thing interfering with when ever Danny boys cruise is going to be so. I haven't heard a date on that but when I do we'll set a date.If any one wants to drop off a donation the shop is at 69th Ave and orangewood.7505 n69th Ave Glendale 85303.


COO LET ME KNOW BRO, AZ SIDE GONNA SHOW HOW WE TAKE CARE OF OUR LOWRIDING AZ SIDE BROTHERS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone


Prayer answered! Hope you and her feel better soon ....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone


 :wow: THAT IS CRAZY!!! I AM GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU AND YOUR LADY ARE OK CHAWPS. I HOPE YOU 2 HAVE A FAST RECOVERY!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

_*DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERE IS GONNA BE A TRUNK AND TREAT CARSHOW THIS YEAR?*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> _*DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERE IS GONNA BE A TRUNK AND TREAT CARSHOW THIS YEAR?*_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


THIS WAS UNCALLED FOR MR HONEY BADGER. LOL IS THIS YOUR COSTUME FOR THIS YEAR.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THIS WAS UNCALLED FOR MR HONEY BADGER. LOL IS THIS YOUR COSTUME FOR THIS YEAR.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


YOUR GONNA BE POPEYE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> YOUR GONNA BE POPEYE


the fotografer foo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> the fotografer foo!!!!!!!!!!


LMFAO ORALE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> the fotografer foo!!!!!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:rimshot:


smiley602 said:


> LMFAO ORALE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> LOL


wtf u laffin at white:buttkick: bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


where you been at bustin justinn,,,, how the youngins and the souldier boy of waddel doin?? :wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> :rimshot:


DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> wtf u laffin at white:buttkick: bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> where you been at bustin justinn,,,, how the youngins and the souldier boy of waddel doin?? :wave:


Kids doing fine, divorce finally over and I got custody of the three kids. Been busy , sold the pontiac to a guy in buckeye and then went home for a while to visit people.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


PINCHE MR BEAN BUT YOU SHOULD BE MR ****** LOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad to hear you are doing ok Chawps and hope for a speedy recovery for the Wifey. Let me know if you need anything Bro. You have been there for alot of the AZ SIde and we can be there for you! Take care of them bruises. Take it slow.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


rc4life said:



Damn what a messed up day yesterday was. I find out about Danny boy then Chawps gets in an accident. this just proves every one should live there life like there might not be a tommarow. From what I heard its going to be a long recovery for patty. I would like to get a fundraiser going for both of them, Chawps has hooked up a lot of people in this thread and most of the time patty was right there helping on your car, so if you could please take a few minutes of your day and stop by the shop and contribute to a contribution to chawps and his wife, I have been in this position before and know how much any thing can help. like I said chawps has been there for every one and has hooked a lot of you up, now its time we hook him up!




Click to expand...

*


rc4life said:


> BUMP!!uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Justin-Az*+
*smiley602*
*ART LOKS*+
*Az_Chicano_1*





:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


THATS A VERY NICE PHOTO SHOP YOU DID THERE LOKS LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *Justin-Az*+
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


im lookin,,, there here somehwere!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL YOUR CRAZY BRO I MEAN OF THE BED OF YOUR TRUCK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> DID YOU GET THEM PICTURES I ASKED FOR LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL YOUR CRAZY BRO I MEAN OF THE BED OF YOUR dump TRUCK


:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 5 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*D!!!*
*smiley602*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL YOUR CRAZY BRO I MEAN OF THE BED OF YOUR TRUCK


im lookin!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL YOUR CRAZY BRO I MEAN OF THE BED OF YOUR TRUCK


nope not in the office............


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn im gettin thirsty time for another beer!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


I LIKE THIS DUMP BED BETTER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *Justin-Az*+
> ...



:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


THIS AINT MEXICO THIS IS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!!












dirty mexican:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

lets see what kind of comments i get


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> :wave:


 what up homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 9 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
*MIRACLE*
*Justin-Az*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*Az_Chicano_1*
*smiley602*
*rc4life*+


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 9 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *elphoenixquetzal*+
> ...


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> THIS AINT MEXICO it was stolen and now THIS IS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono::boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


ha... so wasssup Az.. whos all showing for Supp Town???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


woah chucky that one was hno:
this is better


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> lets see what kind of comments i get


YOU PEICE OF WAFFLE, HONEY BADGER LOVING, STREET CRUIZER SPORTING SON OF A GUN.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ha... so wasssup Az.. whos all showing for Supp Town???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> YOU PEICE OF BLUE WAFFLE, HONEY BADGER LOVING, STREET CRUIZER SPORTING SON OF A GUN.


:barf::rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 6 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*CADILLAC JAY*
*BIGBOO475365*
*ed1983*
*smiley602*
*Az_Chicano_1*
*la familia c.c. Az*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> YOU PEICE OF WAFFLE, *HONEY BADGER LOVING*, *STREET CRUIZER SPORTING SON OF A GUN*.


????
Hey man I aint no Badger Lover you got that!!!
That I am!!













:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :nono::boink:


:roflmao::roflmao:




ART LOKS said:


> :barf::rimshot:


:barf::barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 6 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *CADILLAC JAY*
> ...


 IN YOUR BACK YARD LOCO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> IN YOUR BACK YARD LOCO!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


 They turned into chickens???:dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


ART LOVES THEM COCKS LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> ART LOVES THEM COCKS LOL


How do you think Luna let him in the club???? Ask Luna about the trip to Tucson him and Art took!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SHIT THEM CHICKENS MY BAD. THATS ARTS KINDA CHICK RIGHT THERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ART LOVES THEM COCKS LOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> How do you think Luna let him in the club???? Ask Luna about the trip to Tucson him and Art took!!!! :roflmao:


NO WONDER ART CUT HIS LONG HAIR OFF


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ART LOVES THEM COCKS LOL







:yessad:





:barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> How do you think Luna let him in the club???? Ask Luna about the trip to Tucson him and Art took!!!! :roflmao:


 WOOO THE TRUTH COMES OUT.........:barf:














:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> How do you think Luna let him in the club???? Ask Luna about the trip to Tucson him and Art took!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> NO WONDER ART CUT HIS LONG HAIR OFF


:roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NO WONDER ART CUT HIS LONG HAIR OFF


 Confirmed by his V.P.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :roflmao:


NEW AVATAR I SEE :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tequila and Salt**





This should probably be taped



to your bathroom mirror



where one could read it every day..



You may not realize it,



but it's 100% true.





1. There are at least two people in this world



that you would die for.





2.. At least 15 people in this world



love you in some way.





3. The only reason anyone would ever hate you



is because they want to



be just like you.





4. A smile from you can bring happiness to anyone,



even if they don't



like you.





5. Every night,



SOMEONE thinks about you



before they go to sleep.





6. You mean the world to someone.





7. You are special and unique.





8. Someone that you don't even know exists loves you.





9. When you make the biggest mistake ever,



something good comes from it.





10. When you think the world



has turned its back on you



take another look.





11. Always remember the compliments you received..



Forget about the rude remarks.





So............



If you are a loving friend,



send this to everyone,



including the one that sent it to you.



If you get it back, then they really do love you.





And always remember...



when life hands you Lemons,



ask for Tequila and Salt and call me over!





Good friends are like stars.........



You don't always see them,



But you know they are always there..





"Whenever God Closes One Door He Always Opens Another, Even

Though



Sometimes It's Hell in the Hallway"*


*


I would rather have one rose and a kind word



from a friend while I'm here



than a whole truck load when I'm gone.




Happiness keeps You Sweet,



Trials keep You Strong,



Sorrows keep You Human,



Failures keeps You Humble,



Success keeps You Glowing,



But Only



God keeps You Going*

'Worry looks around, sorry looks back, Faith looks

up.'



You should send this to 8 people including me.



In 8 minutes you will receive something you have long awaited.



Have faith..​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NEW AVATAR I SEE :thumbsup:


time for a change


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> time for a change


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *Tequila and Salt**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Didnt read* looked gay


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Confirmed by his V.P.


you dropped these


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


ART LOKS GAYNESS CONFIRMED WIT THIS POST!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you dropped these


Glad you found them they were a gift for you I see you already opened it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Glad you found them they were a gift for you I see you already opened it.



:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Glad you found them they were a gift for you I see you already opened it.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Weak


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ​


FAIL nothing pops up!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:............................................:loco:....................:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Fo-Life ! ! 1979-2011.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

And still strong ! thank you , my knights .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

All I want for christmas , is my two front
teeth .............LOL !


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> time for a change


This Is TIGHT !


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

HERE WE GO AZ!

DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,


THIS SUNDAY IS THE WAKE AT OLPH 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD GLENDALE, AZ 85301, SERVICE IS FROM 6PM TO 8 PM.

MONDAY, SAME LOCATION AND THE SERVICE STARTS AT 10:30am, IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING THE SERVICE,

WE WILL BE HAVING DANNY BOYS CRUISE TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE WHICH IS LOCATED AT THE HOLY CROSS CEMETARY AT 10045W. THOMAS RD. AVONDALE.


LETS GO AZ! LETS GIVE DANNY BOY THE CRUISE 
THAT HE HAS ALWAYS WANTED. HE WAS ALWAYS 

DOWN FOR A CRUISE. LET'S HELP HIM MOVE ON 
IN TRUE ARIZONA LOWRIDING STYLE!
10:30am 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD.


----------



## 87RegalLimited (Sep 12, 2011)

Nocturnal and Swift Car Club Cars and More on Arizona Auto Scene www.arizonaautoscene.com

http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=203

Let us know what you think...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> HERE WE GO AZ!
> 
> DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,
> 
> ...



:angel:...........:thumbsup:...........:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


TOP GUN said:


> HERE WE GO AZ!
> 
> DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,
> 
> ...




_Can't make this cause of short notice (on call for work) but will get the word out to the homie's that don't work to make it!
Gonna be a huge caravan!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!:biggrin:


Got the day off for this one!!!!!










United ....
We can make a difference....:happysad:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_HERE WE GO AZ!

DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,


THIS SUNDAY IS THE WAKE AT OLPH 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD GLENDALE, AZ 85301, SERVICE IS FROM 6PM TO 8 PM.

MONDAY, SAME LOCATION AND THE SERVICE STARTS AT 10:30am, IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING THE SERVICE,

WE WILL BE HAVING DANNY BOYS CRUISE TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE WHICH IS LOCATED AT THE HOLY CROSS CEMETARY AT 10045W. THOMAS RD. AVONDALE.


LETS GO AZ! LETS GIVE DANNY BOY THE CRUISE 
THAT HE HAS ALWAYS WANTED. HE WAS ALWAYS 

DOWN FOR A CRUISE. LET'S HELP HIM MOVE ON 
IN TRUE ARIZONA LOWRIDING STYLE!
10:30am 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD.



_​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Mail Search 


















*College Football is right around the corner *


I have always been fascinated by football 

trivia and I thought you 
might be interested in 

this bit of trivia as well.




Where did the Texas Longhorn logo idea come from?


























*I did not know this!!!*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY WHAT HAPPEND TO GATO????????????? WHERES HE BEEN AT????


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

workin on his 6fo i believe


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _HERE WE GO AZ!
> 
> DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,
> 
> ...


not sure if i met homie.. but i'll be there for his cruise :angel:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

87RegalLimited said:


> Nocturnal and Swift Car Club Cars and More on Arizona Auto Scene www.arizonaautoscene.comhttp://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=203Let us know what you think...


 I like the way it starts off,"The Muscle Cars and Rat Rods backed out Friday due to rain, but the Low Riders stood strong" all so true nice pic's good show


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side. Yo all know DJ Midnite takes the time to support us all at the shows and most of the time he dont charge for his DJ services. He donates his time. Well he has a gig now and maybe its time for us to support him! Come on out and check out the Az Sides D-Jay Midnite (or whatever nickname you have for him) 

D.J. Midnite WILL START DJing AT HENRYS JACKS IN AVONDALE SEPTEMBER 22nd...

D.J. Midnite WILL BE THERE THURSDAYS AND SUNDAYS PLAYING YOUR FAVORITE OLD SCHOOL, 
HIP HOP, FUNK, TEJANO, DISCO, OLDIES, CUMBIAS,.......

HENRYS JACK'S PLACE BAR & NIGHT CLUB
613 E. WESTERN AVE. AVONDALE AZ. 
2 BLOCKS NORTH OF BUCKEYE ROAD
2 BLOCKS WEST OF DYSART
(623) 932-0190

DRINK SPECIALS ARE AS FOLLEWS FROM 8-11 SEPTEMBER 22nd....

.50 CENT ANY WELL DRINKS .50 CENT DRAFTS $5.00 JAGER BOMBERS $5.00 PATRON SHOTS

MORE DRINK SPECIALS THREW OUT THE NIGHT

facebook.com/TheNewHenrysJacksPlace

NOW YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO!!!!....​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:_Can't make this cause of short notice (on call for work) but will get the word out to the homie's that don't work to make it!Gonna be a huge caravan!!!_


No disrespect but this isn't Face Book we don't have to know what YOUR doing all the time


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> No disrespect but this isn't Face Book we don't have to know what YOUR doing all the time


IM GOIN TO THE RESTROOM BRB:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> No disrespect but this isn't Face Book we don't have to know what YOUR doing all the time


Just trying to explain why I can't make it out of respect to his familia and the Phx Riderz.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I like the way it starts off,"The Muscle Cars and Rat Rods backed out Friday due to rain, but the Low Riders stood strong" all so true nice pic's good show


:dunno:I didnt see any lowrider's??:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :dunno:I didnt see any lowrider's??:dunno:


 At the show or on the website ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I like the way it starts off,"The Muscle Cars and Rat Rods backed out Friday due to rain, but the Low Riders stood strong" all so true nice pic's good show



Lowriders always stand strong! Lowrider community has a lot heart!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> No disrespect but this isn't Face Book we don't have to know what YOUR doing all the time


i know huh :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i know huh :roflmao:


Real funny guys! :?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Lowriders always stand strong! Lowrider community has a lot heart!


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah guys real funny now excuse me i gotta go drop a duece so i wont be on lay it low for a while.  lol j/k hector


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> yeah guys real funny now excuse me i gotta go drop a duece so i wont be on lay it low for a while.  lol j/k hector


 That's jacked up, that's why I started off with no disrespect but hold on I'm on lay it low rite now typing' and walking at the same time, hold on Hector just sent me a Facebook request gotta go


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> That's jacked up, that's why I started off with no disrespect but hold on I'm on lay it low rite now typing' and walking at the same time, hold on Hector just sent me a Facebook request gotta go


lol now thats jacked up lol, no but really did he?  lol see this is how lay it low should be getting along and bullshitting.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

sup all*


playboi13* *The1and0nly* 
*ENCINAS* *Angel/Techniques*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> lol now thats jacked up lol, no but really did he?  lol see this is how lay it low should be getting along and bullshitting.


HEY USTFU,, DONT KNOWBODY GIVE A F*&% WHAT YOU THINK!! THIS AINT GIVAFUCKBOOK:boink:

















W

AI
T 
FOR IT






















WHAT UP SMILEY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 9 guests my scary homieshno:)

*ART LOKS* my kkkrazy homie:loco:
*smiley602* my smiley homie
*playboi13*my playboy homie:boink:
*The1and0nly* my slick rick homie


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _HERE WE GO AZ!
> 
> DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,
> 
> ...


so the service starts at 1030, aprox what time would the cruise start?? gonna try and take my lunch hour and roll the lolo for the cruise


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

64sub said:


> so the service starts at 1030, aprox what time would the cruise start?? gonna try and take my lunch hour and roll the lolo for the cruise


no real set time, I assume how ever long the service takes.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> yeah guys real funny now excuse me i gotta go drop a duece so i wont be on lay it low for a while.  lol j/k hector



you dont have duece, you have a jetta! lol jk, whats up smiley!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> yeah guys real funny now excuse me i gotta go drop a duece so i wont be on lay it low for a while.  lol j/k hector


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> That's jacked up, that's why I started off with no disrespect but hold on I'm on lay it low rite now typing' and walking at the same time, hold on Hector just sent me a Facebook request gotta go


ITS COOL HOMIE....WITH ALL THE BAD THINGS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW....WE NEED A FEW LAUGHS


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

who's got chavos number for paint..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

here you gou gys i was bored so i thought i woud leave you with this!!! enjoy!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 9 guests)

*ART LOKS*
*WALT CUSTOMS*
*ENCINAS*+
*cutty buddy*
*mxcn_roc*
*BigMandoAZ*
*BIGRICHSPIRIT*
 :fool2:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> lol now thats jacked up lol, no but really did he?  lol see this is how lay it low should be getting along and bullshitting.


 Wasn't shire who he was so I clicked not now he's a member ofSome club rite can anyone tell me something about him ? Remember if you can't say anything nice don't go trowing shit you monkeys


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 9 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *WALT CUSTOMS*
> ...


 Hay I made the bulletin board thanks


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ITS COOL HOMIE....WITH ALL THE BAD THINGS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW....WE NEED A FEW LAUGHS


 X's 63


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> here you gou gys i was bored so i thought i woud leave you with this!!! enjoy!!!


 Theirs no slot to put money in on my iPhone she won't play thanks though


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_The Homie Armondo Prez of the Mesa Az Chapter sporting his new paint job!!!! :thumbsup:







_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> At the show or on the website ?


WEBSITE but i will check it out again I just looked at the page that pops up when you click the link.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WEBSITE but i will check it out again I just looked at the page that pops up when you click the link.


 I posted some of my own pic's under Identity c.c. Man enjoy I postedThe 2 cars from the club and the rest of the pic's are of some nice cars I liked at the show


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

HELLO !!! EVERYBODY .....:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :h5: :thumbsup:..



:rofl:...........:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:.......................................................:rofl:
> 
> Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "
> 
> ...



:rofl:................:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

EBAY said:


>


 ..............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
_*
"If we forgot someone please post it"
*_　
　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　

















　








　










　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"PIC OF THE DAY" :biggrin:
__ This is for you Art Lok & Mando!!!!!











__
_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

R.I.P. Danny Boy.
Danny's ride is almost ready...........

























Albert (Vicious), Anthony (Ant) and Chawps put down some serious work. There were many other friends of Danny's on hand putting in the work also, too many to list. Danny would be so very proud of this!!uffin: Will post more pics when it is finished!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ACA car wash September 18th this coming Sunday at m and sons 35th ave south of mcdowell rd start time 8am till when ever all ACA members please come out and support questions contact Jose Cortez or Rick Dominguez, Mike Clark _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Tucson Meet Yourself 2011 and _*UnidoS Car Club *_present:
TMY Lowrider Show & Shine
Cars and Bikes Welcome!
October 15 - 16, 2011
Roll In: 9am - 12noon
Show & Shine: 12noon - 5pm
Show location: downtown Tucson on Church Street between Pennington & Alameda
$10 Pre-registration / $15 Show Day / Bike Free
To Register contact: Jose 520-551-6327
Trophies in all catagories: 1960's and below - 2011
​*Classes will be as follows:
**Below 60's* 1st and 2nd place
*60's* 1st and 2nd place
*70's* 1st and 2nd place
*80's* 1st and 2nd place
*90's-current *1st and 2nd place
*Lowrider truck* 1st and 2nd place
*Lowrider Pedal bike *1st and 2nd place
*Lowrider Trike* 1st place
*Trucks, 4x4's, and SUV's *1st and 2nd place
*Hot Rod or Rat Rod* 1st and 2nd place
*Euro* 1st and 2nd place
*Motorcycle* 1st and 2nd place
*Best of Show* Cash Prize and Trophy
*Car Hop *Cash Prize and Trophy​​


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TOP GUN said:


> HERE WE GO AZ!
> 
> DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH! NO HECTOR CAN'T MAKE IT!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BRO! GOOD JOB FELLAS!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...



:angel::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> OHHHH! NO HECTOR CAN'T MAKE IT!!!!


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......
> 
> Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone


NICE TO HEAR HOMIE! HOPE PATTIE HAS A SWIFT RECOVERY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. thats how ive always wanted to go :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...



im honored to have taken part in this with two good friends of mine for a real good friend , i didnt wana miss this opportunity to follow thru with his final wishes good times n good laughs in the procces we wouldnt have did it any other way ............. dam the coronas looooked dam good yesterday but i couldnt have one


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...


Great way to send him off  R.I.P. to the homie... :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> im honored to have taken part in this with two good friends of mine for a real good friend , i didnt wana miss this opportunity to follow thru with his final wishes good times n good laughs in the procces we wouldnt have did it any other way ............. dam the coronas looooked dam good yesterday but i couldnt have one


YOU GOT SKILLS HOMIE!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May he ride in peace


----------



## AzRockabilly.net (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Danny Boy Arismendez Guest Book: sign their guest book, share your condolences, or read their obitua* 
www.legacy.com Online Guest Book for Danny Boy Arismendez. Sign and view the Guest Book for Danny Boy Arismendez, leave condolences, send flowers, or find funeral service information. The Arizona Republic Guest Books.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres some more pics of danny and his latest project he was workin on


R I P homie,though we never met,and though we both looked forward to meeting in Vegas,we'll now have to meet in Lowrider Heaven,I will continue with the work we started,and me and your sis will do our best to finish your dream,my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> R.I.P. Danny Boy.
> Danny's ride is almost ready...........
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Danny's last ride








Riderz style....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That nice Art.. see you guys Mon for the cruise homies...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:. I only met Danny a few times but found him to be cool and nice to talk with. One things for sure and thats that he was a lucky man to have so many true friends.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TO MY FRIEND, TO MY HOMIE, TO MY BROTHER. THIS ONE IS FOR YOU DANNY BOY. YOU WILL ALWAYS BE MISSED. THE ONLY THING WE CAN DO WAS TO LET YOU GO THE WAY YOU WANTED TO GO. FLAKED OUT, KANDY PAINT, BUBBLES AND COLORS FLYING OUT THE BACK. LIKE YOU ALWAYS SAID, " I CAN'T DENI IT IM A FN RIDER YOU DONT FUCK WITH US!THANKS TO ANT, CHAWPS, ENRIQUE, RON AND BUGS AND EVERYONE WHO HAD THEIR HANDS ONE THIS, YOUR HELP WAS GREATLY APPRICIATED.ILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY BROTHER, THAT CORONA WAS FOR YOU HOMIE! AND MONDAY I WILL SEE YOU FOR YOUR CRUISE!!!! REST IN PIECE DANNY BOY, LOVE YOUR HOMIE,VICIOUS. REST IN PIECE DANNY BOY!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


TOP GUN said:


> TO MY FRIEND, TO MY HOMIE, TO MY BROTHER. THIS ONE IS FOR YOU DANNY BOY. YOU WILL ALWAYS BE MISSED. THE ONLY THING WE CAN DO WAS TO LET YOU GO THE WAY YOU WANTED TO GO. FLAKED OUT, KANDY PAINT, BUBBLES AND COLORS FLYING OUT THE BACK. LIKE YOU ALWAYS SAID, " I CAN'T DENI IT IM A FN RIDER YOU DONT FUCK WITH US!THANKS TO ANT, CHAWPS, ENRIQUE, RON AND BUGS AND EVERYONE WHO HAD THEIR HANDS ONE THIS, YOUR HELP WAS GREATLY APPRICIATED.ILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY BROTHER, THAT CORONA WAS FOR YOU HOMIE! AND MONDAY I WILL SEE YOU FOR YOUR CRUISE!!!! REST IN PIECE DANNY BOY, LOVE YOUR HOMIE,VICIOUS. REST IN PIECE DANNY BOY!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what's up for today......_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CAR WASHES TODAY!!!!





Knights Image Carclub " Carwash !! "

saturday 9-17-2011 at 7:00 am ..at the
circle K , 47th avenue an Ind scl rd...



LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH MESA AZ CHAPTER:AT THE MCDONALDS ON ALMA SCHOOL & GUADALUPE...NOW

WE'RE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE GOOD SAMARITAN HOUSE A HOME THAT... HOUSE'S MEN WHO RECLAIMING THIER LIFE FROM THE STREETS AND DRUGS!!!! RECENTLY THE SAMARITAN HOUSE HAS FELL INTO FINANCIAL HARDSHIP AND IS IN SERIOUS NEED OF FINACIAL ASSISTANCE: THE CAR WASH WILL BE HELD AT DOMINOS PIZZA ON 75TH AVE AND INDIAN SCHOOL RD. SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH 2011 AT 7AM TO ????? PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT FOR THOSE THAT HAVE BEEN DOWN THIS ROAD YOU'LL UNDERSTAND THE IMPORTANCE OF FACILITIES LIKE THIS!!! AGAIN PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!
By: Joe C. Navarro - SILENT BREEZE CC




_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> im honored to have taken part in this with two good friends of mine for a real good friend , i didnt wana miss this opportunity to follow thru with his final wishes good times n good laughs in the procces we wouldnt have did it any other way ............. dam the coronas looooked dam good yesterday but i couldnt have one


 Just wanna give mad props to chawps for putting in work that's love right there, after the accident his lady and him went through he must be hurting but like they say can't keep a lowrider down. And the rest that had a hand in this great job fellas.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Just wanna give mad props to chawps for putting in work that's love right there, after the accident his lady and him went through he must be hurting but like they say can't keep a lowrider down. And the rest that had a hand in this great job fellas.


Couldn't of been said better Ttt


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Couldn't of been said betterTtt


 X's 2 well said


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AT THE SUPERIOR SHOW NOW!!!FROM MY DROID!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mad respect to all the people workin on his last ride may he ride in peace wish my car was workin to head up to the valley to participate on his last cruise didnt know him but sounded like a great man mad respect to you all:worship:


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

What's everybody doing tonite


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> X's 2 well said


good to see main street filled with gente n ranflas like the it was back in the days


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_THE SUPERIOR CAR SHOW 












































_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GUESS WHO GOT 2ND PLACE FOR BEST MINI TRUCK? :cheesy:








_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Special thanks going out to BROWN SOCIETY in Casa Grande! They hosted a nice show over there! I took 1st in Mini Suv but Congrats to Al Luna - Homie took "Best of Show" with his newly dressed 64! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Special thanks going out to BROWN SOCIETY in Casa Grande! They hosted a nice show over there! I took 1st in Mini Suv but Congrats to Al Luna - Homie took "Best of Show" with his newly dressed 64! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87RegalLimited (Sep 12, 2011)

Check out some of the rides that made it out to the 3rd Annual Fiesta Car Show in Superior.  A buch of clubs made it out to the show.<br><br><a href="http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=410">http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=410</a>


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What y'all no about that mayweather fight 4 rounds


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What y'all no about that mayweather fight 4 rounds


"protect yourself at all times'' :twak: :twak:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Special thanks going out to BROWN SOCIETY in Casa Grande! They hosted a nice show over there! I took 1st in Mini Suv but Congrats to Al Luna - Homie took "Best of Show" with his newly dressed 64! :thumbsup:


 Congrats guys first round in Vegas is on me


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> What y'all no about that mayweather fight 4 rounds


Another rematch fight without the bullshit headbutting and the bullshit cheap shop during the break.:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Special thanks going out to BROWN SOCIETY in Casa Grande! They hosted a nice show over there! I took 1st in Mini Suv but Congrats to Al Luna - Homie took "Best of Show" with his newly dressed 64! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

87RegalLimited said:


> Check out some of the rides that made it out to the 3rd Annual Fiesta Car Show in Superior.  A buch of clubs made it out to the show.<br><br><a href="http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=410">http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/indexstory.php?id=410</a>



_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:

__Little help for the Homie....

_Superior's Main Street was packed with Classic Cars and Low Riders Saturday for the 3rd Annual Fiesta Car Show_About 60 miles west of Downtown Phoenix sits the small mining town of Superior. With a population of approximately 4,500 people, there is generally not too much going on there that draws in crowds from the Valley._
_This Saturday was different from the norm as the 3 rd Annual Fiesta Car Show filled Main Street with some beautiful rides. Classic cars and Low Riders were the main entries. From Las Vegas’ Tiempo Car Club, low riders from near and far made it out to the show. Some of the local clubs included the Nokturnal Car Club, the United Car Club, Intimidation Car Club, Unique Image Car Club, Techniques Car Club, Lowrider Style Car Club, Society Car Club and more made it out to compete in the show. There was also some great low rider bicycles and motorcycles entered._
_There were definitely some great rides in the show. Take a moment to scroll down and check out some of them._
_If you see something you like, leave a comment and let them know.

Pic's from the website.
































































_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want to introduce some the Safford Az Chapter....
Please show them some luv if you ever see them.
Thank You! 










Cause United....
We can make a difference....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CONGRATS TO ICE MAN NEWEST MEMBER TO THE GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER FOR 2ND PLACE WIN YESTERDAY AT THE BROWN SOCIETY CAR SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:_
This is the only pic i got of this show. Anybody got any more?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANNY BOY GOIN OUT LIKE A TRUE G!!!!! ONE LOVE RIDERZ!!!!!



BigMandoAZ said:


> Special thanks going out to BROWN SOCIETY in Casa Grande! They hosted a nice show over there! I took 1st in Mini Suv but Congrats to Al Luna - Homie took "Best of Show" with his newly dressed 64! :thumbsup:


YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS TO MY PEEPS!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _CONGRATS TO ICE MAN NEWEST MEMBER TO THE GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER FOR 2ND PLACE WIN YESTERDAY AT THE MI VIDA CAR SHOW!!!! _:thumbsup:
> 
> This is the only pic i got of this show. Anybody got any more?




It was at the BROWN SOCIETY SHOW!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _HERE WE GO AZ!DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,THIS SUNDAY IS THE WAKE AT OLPH 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD GLENDALE, AZ 85301, SERVICE IS FROM 6PM TO 8 PM.MONDAY, SAME LOCATION AND THE SERVICE STARTS AT 10:30am, IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING THE SERVICE,WE WILL BE HAVING DANNY BOYS CRUISE TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE WHICH IS LOCATED AT THE HOLY CROSS CEMETARY AT 10045W. THOMAS RD. AVONDALE.LETS GO AZ! LETS GIVE DANNY BOY THE CRUISE THAT HE HAS ALWAYS WANTED. HE WAS ALWAYS DOWN FOR A CRUISE. LET'S HELP HIM MOVE ON IN TRUE ARIZONA LOWRIDING STYLE!10:30am 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD. _​


 TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Another rematch fight without the bullshit headbutting and the bullshit cheap shop during the break.:biggrin:


He should have gone Tyson on his ass and bite him!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Danny's last ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT WE WILL SEE YOU TONIGHT BROTHER


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

much love to the az familia


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess Ortiz is a lover not a fighter, that hug caused him the fight!


568]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Another rematch fight without the bullshit headbutting and the bullshit cheap shop during the break.:biggrin:


Big Time Fail


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> It was at the BROWN SOCIETY SHOW!!!!


My apologize go out to Brown Society CC and Mi Vida CC. I meant no disrespect. Just got caught up in the moment.:uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> DANNY BOY GOIN OUT LIKE A TRUE G!!!!! ONE LOVE RIDERZ!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More pic's? :dunno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:.
. .



.
:werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> TTT WE WILL SEE YOU TONIGHT BROTHER





:angel:...:thumbsup::thumbsup:...:angel:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST GOT THIS FROM JIMMY OF THE INTRUDERS!Free Car Show and Car Hop Today @ Pink Cabaret 67th ave Northern cash prize for car hop! 4p-9p then 8p-midnight is $1 U call its (yes everything) see u there!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Another rematch fight without the bullshit headbutting and the bullshit cheap shop during the break.:biggrin:


I dont think he had a chance anyway as he just a warm up fight for the big money draw which is Pacquiao.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Special thanks going out to BROWN SOCIETY in Casa Grande! They hosted a nice show over there! I took 1st in Mini Suv but Congrats to Al Luna - Homie took "Best of Show" with his newly dressed 64! :thumbsup:


Congrats on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS1_nBQwDq0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Video


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Maywetather to scared to fight pac man that fight will never happen and if it does holy shit I'm buying it :biggrin:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST GOT THIS FROM JIMMY OF THE INTRUDERS!Free Car Show and Car Hop Today @ Pink Cabaret 67th ave Northern cash prize for car hop! 4p-9p then 8p-midnight is $1 U call its (yes everything) see u there!


Any video of this hop?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Maywetather to scared to fight pac man that fight will never happen and if it does holy shit I'm buying it :biggrin:


same here man :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

CARDENASPITS said:


>


 gracias cardenas for the video


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!!:angel:

HERE WE GO AZ!DANNY BOYS FUNERAL SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWS,THIS SUNDAY IS THE WAKE AT OLPH 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD GLENDALE, AZ 85301, SERVICE IS FROM 6PM TO 8 PM.MONDAY, SAME LOCATION AND THE SERVICE STARTS AT 10:30am, IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING THE SERVICE,WE WILL BE HAVING DANNY BOYS CRUISE TO HIS FINAL RESTING PLACE WHICH IS LOCATED AT THE HOLY CROSS CEMETARY AT 10045W. THOMAS RD. AVONDALE.LETS GO AZ! LETS GIVE DANNY BOY THE CRUISE THAT HE HAS ALWAYS WANTED. HE WAS ALWAYS DOWN FOR A CRUISE. LET'S HELP HIM MOVE ON IN TRUE ARIZONA LOWRIDING STYLE!10:30am 5614 W. ORANGEWOOD. 

Again Prayers go out to Danny's familia and the Phx Riderz....
Rest In Peace Danny......:angel:









​
_


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ride in Peace Danny Boy :angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Maywetather to scared to fight pac man that fight will never happen and if it does holy shit I'm buying it :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

Ride in peace DANNY BOY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Ride in Peace Danny Boy :angel:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

R.I.p Danny boy. Much respect to phx riderz.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest in peace Danny Boy... Cruising now and all I have to say is wow... a rolling carshow........ much respect to all that came out for his last cruise....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DIDNT GET TO GO CAUSE I HAD TO WORK,,,,,, OH WAIT THIS AINT FACEBOOK,,,,
:rimshot:

















BUT I WAS THERE IN SPIRIT WITH MY CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wish I could have been there danny boy but didn't get my ride back from the painter yet I'm sorry bro. R.I.P danny boy


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

rest in peace Danny boy :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> DIDNT GET TO GO CAUSE I HAD TO WORK,,,,,, OH WAIT THIS AINT FACEBOOK,,,,:rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THE TIME FOR JOKES CARNAL.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> NOT THE TIME FOR JOKES CARNAL.....


I THINK EVERYBODY HERE KNOWS I MEAN NO KIND OF DISRESPECT TO DANNY BOY, I WISH I CUDDA BEEN THERE, BUT I HAVE MY REASON.


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OG AZ SIDE TTMFT
RIP DANNY BOY PHOENIX RIDER!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OG AZ SIDE TTMFTRIP DANNY BOY PHOENIX RIDER!!


 X72


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well didn't get to caravan but made it on time. As I was on the 101 going south bound I seen the end of the caravan a lil north of Bethany home rd and seen the front as I was getting off at Thomas just get to Thomas. So it was a huge turn out. EVERYONE WANT TO SAY THERR LAST GOOD BYE'S. RIP DANNY BOY. 

WELL HERES A FEW PIX MY LADY TOOK FOR EVERYONE




















































Rip Danny boy n much love


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a few more


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I THINK EVERYBODY HERE KNOWS I MEAN NO KIND OF DISRESPECT TO DANNY BOY, I WISH I CUDDA BEEN THERE, BUT I HAVE MY REASON.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a few from the caravan


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Here's a few more


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Here's a few more


Thanks for posting!! Was a great turnout by the family of the AZ Side! He rode his last ride with us..... but he will ride in peace forever. RIP DannyBoy!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks for posting!! Was a great turnout by the family of the AZ Side! He rode his last ride with us..... but he will ride in peace forever. RIP DannyBoy!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I see your askin for some pay back!! LOL!!! It doesnt say honey badger Killa for no reason under my screen name!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I see your askin for some pay back1!! LOL!!!


NAW I WANNA PUT A BROTHA ON!!!! im tryin to help you get that skrilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> NAW I WANNA PUT A BROTHA ON!!!! im tryin to help you get that skrilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA GOOD THING YOU POST PICS OF YOURSELF ALL OVER LAY IT LOW!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fucked up part is you be savin em all ,,,you lil perbert!!!! keep ur hands where we can see em!!!!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

THESE ARE WEAK COMPARED TO WHAT I GOT IN STORE FOR YOU HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> fucked up part is you be savin em all ,,,you lil perbert!!!! keep ur hands where we can see em!!!!!!!:machinegun:


 YUP AND OK I WILL THEY WILL BE ON MY COMPUTER IN PHOTOSHOP:biggrin:


----------



## phx1976 (Feb 8, 2011)

RIP DANNY BOY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> THESE ARE WEAK COMPARED TO WHAT I GOT IN STORE FOR YOU HA HA HA HA HA


*KPHO Funniest Pet Picture Contest - CBS 5 - KPHO* 
upickem.kpho.com This is the landing page for the U Pick 'Em Pet Contest.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> YUP AND OK I WILL THEY WILL BE ON MY COMPUTER IN PHOTOSHOP:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.videobash.com/video_show...source=2leep&utm_medium=PT&utm_campaign=2leep


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

*R.i.p DANNY BOY*

It was a nice turn out were going to miss u homie


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Well didn't get to caravan but made it on time. As I was on the 101 going south bound I seen the end of the caravan a lil north of Bethany home rd and seen the front as I was getting off at Thomas just get to Thomas. So it was a huge turn out. EVERYONE WANT TO SAY THERR LAST GOOD BYE'S. RIP DANNY BOY.
> 
> WELL HERES A FEW PIX MY LADY TOOK FOR EVERYONE
> 
> ...





The1and0nly said:


> Here's a few more




:thumbsup: RIP DANNY BOY :angel:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> THESE ARE WEAK COMPARED TO WHAT I GOT IN STORE FOR YOU HA HA HA HA HA


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

[/QUOTE] Much respect and love to everyone who made it out their and had him in their thoughts, I'd like to thank everyone, Encinas


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ENCINAS said:


>


 Much respect and love to everyone who made it out their and had him in their thoughts, I'd like to thank everyone, Encinas[/QUOTE]


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


>




man the cruise was a good turn out and the truck hopping in front of the casket was a true lowrider salute ......


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! 

JUST IN!!! :tongue:










Cause United...
We can make a Difference!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_It's official We got a HOPPER!!!!!:biggrin:__Zack of the Safford Az Chapter has commited to touring this car!:thumbsup:Fully wrapped! 12 Batterys for now.....














Trunk is getting a make over. And new paint is on the way! We will be trying to take her out to Cali & Vegas to represent AZ to the fullest!!!! _


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> Well didn't get to caravan but made it on time. As I was on the 101 going south bound I seen the end of the caravan a lil north of Bethany home rd and seen the front as I was getting off at Thomas just get to Thomas. So it was a huge turn out. EVERYONE WANT TO SAY THERR LAST GOOD BYE'S. RIP DANNY BOY.
> 
> WELL HERES A FEW PIX MY LADY TOOK FOR EVERYONE
> 
> ...


x66


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:angel:


:RO~Chucky: said:


>


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> Good morning AZ





smiley602 said:


> TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


GOOD MORNING FELLAS!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING FELLAS!


WHATS GOOD MR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING FELLAS!


 What's up mike


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _It's offical! We got a HOPPER!!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> __Zack of the Safford Az Chapter has commited to touring this car!:thumbsup:
> Fully wrapped! 12 Batterys for now.....
> ...



glad you guys are stepping it up.............. i almost thought the nissan cube with the plaque was gonna be the hopper bwahahaha


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> glad you guys are stepping it up.............. i almost thought the nissan cube with the plaque was gonna be the hopper bwahahaha


 Lol! Glad your feeling better!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> glad you guys are stepping it up.............. i almost thought the nissan cube with the plaque was gonna be the hopper bwahahaha


 Lol pinche paisa


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD MR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


THATS MR LOWRIDER SIR. MAGOT. LOL JUST WORKING. WHAT GOOD WITH YOU? READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> What's up mike


NOTHING JUST CHILLIN!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> glad you guys are stepping it up.............. i almost thought the nissan cube with the plaque was gonna be the hopper bwahahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> :roflmao:


BEER ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess we oghta build a hopper to nose em up!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> Guess we oghta build a hopper to nose em up!!!


 AND HERE'S THE PLACE TO DO IT! PLUS WE'LL PUT A SMILE ON SOME KIDS FACES!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

cutty buddy said:


> Guess we oghta build a hopper to nose em up!!!


:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> BEER ME!!!!!!!!!!


SOON AS YOU BEER ME ALL THE BEERS YOU OWE ME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT UP ART LOKS I FOUND A PIC YOU POSTED OF YOURSELF WHEN YOU WHERE A BODY BUILDER!!.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MORE TO COME BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> MORE TO COME BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> MORE TO COME BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I.C.P.:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sup loks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!

Thanks again,

Art Buck
Phoenix Riderz CC.


Oh yeah and I would like to announce that we have a new Chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*Phoenix Riderz CC - Heaven Chapter :angel:*. Danny Boy is our President of that Chapter.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


SICK PIC and bad ass year!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

What it do AZ side?!?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Badass Pic Man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _It's official We got a HOPPER!!!!!:biggrin:__Zack of the Safford Az Chapter has commited to touring this car!:thumbsup:Fully wrapped! 12 Batterys for now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall gonna be hittin back bumper at the titty bars now :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...



:angel: Wish we could've been there homie...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!Thanks again,Art BuckPhoenix Riderz CC.Oh yeah and I would like to announce that we have a new Chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Phoenix Riderz CC - Heaven Chapter :angel:*. Danny Boy is our President of that Chapter.


WELL SAID HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Yall gonna be hittin back bumper at the titty bars now :thumbsup:


MAYBE....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


Nice Arty!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> glad you guys are stepping it up.............. i almost thought the nissan cube with the plaque was gonna be the hopper bwahahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here sum pics from United Dreams Mex indepenance day show n shine/festival...pics from Topdogg and UD member Nansy....This is Yuma, Az lowriding...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


Nice Pics Man and Thanks for posting them. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Pics Man and Thanks for posting them. :thumbsup:


thanks man......just want the OG side to see that yuma keeping lowriding strong in AZ too......


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Good morning az


hello


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :roflmao:


There will always be gente that can't except change. But lets face it not everyone can afford a classic. And the body styles are changing. When i was in high school i use to hang out with the vatos who had Bombas by our school. I had my little lowrider bike lol. But they use to laugh at the 77 Cutless and Caprices saying they were'nt lowriders....
Today its the same shit. There are alot of new cars that will look good on 13's. The newer baby Cadi's, Montes, Pt Crusier, etc etc...
So get use to it cuz it's coming.....

_Big props to Alex President of the Phx Az Chapter for taking this lifestyle into the Future!!!!! :thumbsup:


_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!Thanks again,Art BuckPhoenix Riderz CC.Oh yeah and I would like to announce that we have a new Chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Phoenix Riderz CC - Heaven Chapter :angel:*. Danny Boy is our President of that Chapter.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__Lets show some Luv for this Event!!!:thumbsup:











United...
We can make a difference!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I love this car!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> There will always be gente that can't except change. But lets face it not everyone can afford a classic. And the body styles are changing. When i was in high school i use to hang out with the vatos who had Bombas by our school. I had my little lowrider bike lol. But they use to laugh at the 77 Cutless and Caprices saying they were'nt lowriders....Today its the same shit. There are alot of new cars that will look good on 13's. The newer baby Cadi's, Montes, Pt Crusier, etc etc...So get use to it cuz it's coming....._Big props to Alex President of the Phx Az Chapter for taking this lifestyle into the Future!!!!! :thumbsup:_


 All I can say in this situation is that there are plenty of hondas,jettas, berretas, cavaliers and other compacts that are lowriders that look as good if not better than some of the "traditionals" I have seen but fuck it let's squash the bullshit and ride fuckers.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> There will always be gente that can't except change. But lets face it not everyone can afford a classic. And the body styles are changing. When i was in high school i use to hang out with the vatos who had Bombas by our school. I had my little lowrider bike lol. But they use to laugh at the 77 Cutless and Caprices saying they were'nt lowriders....
> Today its the same shit. There are alot of new cars that will look good on 13's. The newer baby Cadi's, Montes, Pt Crusier, etc etc...
> So get use to it cuz it's coming.....
> 
> ...


I been thinking a kia soul would look good fixed up.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol but there is some cars that look silly like a Chrysler sebring


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Lol but there is some cars that look silly like a Chrysler sebring


LOL DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR PAPAS CAR LIKE THAT RICHARD AT LEAST HE BUILT IT FUCKER AND NOT BUY IT LIKE A BLACK LS MONTE THAT I KNOW OF


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't own a Monte lol.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD MR LOKS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> I don't own a Monte lol.


DAMN WHOS CAR DID YOU GET NOW? LOL J/K DOG JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS HEY REMEMBER THE HONDA WAGON YOU HAD AND THE AIR CLEANER KEPT ON FALLING OFF THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


>





rgarcia15928 said:


>


 LOOKS LIKE A NICE SHOW,, Cnt wait to head out in feb!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> DAMN WHOS CAR DID YOU GET NOW? LOL J/K DOG JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS HEY REMEMBER THE HONDA WAGON YOU HAD AND THE AIR CLEANER KEPT ON FALLING OFF THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY


 Dawg I was like 16. Haha I'm finally ganna build me something just rebuilt the motor


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Dawg I was like 16. Haha I'm finally ganna build me something just rebuilt the motor


FUCKER YOU WERE 19 WITH A BULLET LOL. YOU GONNA BUILD UP THE 69 OR WHAT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I think I was 18 when I wrkd a VW n u didn't build ur car Jeff Porter did lolI should of threw 13s on that wagon Hector would have let me in. He would have told everyone WE FINALLY GOT A HOPPER.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Yeah I think I was 17 when I wrkd a VW n u didn't build ur car Jeff Porter did lol


 FUCKEN PORTER POTTY STILL WORKS THERE FOO LOL THAT FOOL ONLY KNEW HOW TO BUILD PAINT BALL GUNS LMFAO. AND YOU WERE 18 CAUSE U CANT WORK FOR THAT COMPANY UNLESS YOU WERE 18.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Have u took ur car to get serviced there


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Have u took ur car to get serviced there


 FUCK NO I KNOW HOW THEY DO WORK THERE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Yeah I think I was 18 when I wrkd a VW n u didn't build ur car Jeff Porter did lolI should of threw 13s on that wagon MY PAPA would have let me in. He would have told everyone WE FINALLY GOT A HOPPER.


LMFAO HECTOR GONNA PUT YOU ON PROBATION FUCKER HES GONNA MAKE YOU WASH HIS TRUCK WITH A TOOTH BRUSH. SO WHAT YEAR IS YOUR IMPALA


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha even ur brother lol


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

A 69 its 4 sale


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Just rebuilt the engine


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ricks right. I luv dat wagon! And your right Smiley through and through ....


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Ricks right. I luv dat wagon! And your right Smiley through and through ....


 Not that wagon it was a different 1


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Not that wagon it was a different 1


JEEZ HECTOR GET ON THE SAME PAGE LOL RICKY USE TO OWN A 90 SOMETHING ACCORD WAGON WITH BAGS AND A SWEET ASS AIR FILTER THAT WOULD FOR SOME ODD REASON POP OFF WHEN YOU OPEN THE HOOD LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> JEEZ HECTOR GET ON THE SAME PAGE LOL RICKY USE TO OWN A 90 SOMETHING ACCORD WAGON WITH BAGS AND A SWEET ASS AIR FILTER THAT WOULD FOR SOME ODD REASON POP OFF WHEN YOU OPEN THE HOOD LOL


OH! I WAS TALKING ABOUT DA BROWN WAGON DAT DID A 3 WHEEL STANCE! LOL!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> OH! I WAS TALKING ABOUT DA BROWN WAGON DAT DID A 3 WHEEL STANCE! LOL!


NO THAT THING WAS CACA TO LOL J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD MR LOKS


just work!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol the good old days


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Lol the good old days


:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

you youngins is still all wet behind the ears , and talkin bout the good ole days,,,, tata, ne hectoer can talk bout wooden spokes ,,, you need to kkkut that shit out and go get a slurpee,, and some bubble gum!!:twak:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> you youngins is still all wet behind the ears , and talkin bout the good ole days,,,, tata, ne hectoer can talk bout wooden spokes ,,, you need to kkkut that shit out and go get a slurpee,, and some bubble gum!!:twak:


Yeppers! Be 50 next year! I remember when tru spokes came out! Lol! If You count Lowrider bikes...I got 34 years of lowriding an club experience cause I was in da Brown Imperails Bike Club in 78......


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yeppers! Be 50 next year! I remember when tru spokes came out! Lol! If You count Lowrider bikes...I got 34 years of lowriding an club experience cause I was in da Brown Imperails Bike Club in 78......


 Damn Bro your old


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> you youngins is still all wet behind the ears , and talkin bout the good ole days,,,, tata, ne hectoer can talk bout wooden spokes ,,, you need to kkkut that shit out and go get a slurpee,, and some bubble gum!!:twak:


SHUT UP ART WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE OH WAIT I NEVER RODE A DINOSAUR LIKE YOU DID LOL YOU OLD MAN LOL I REMEMBER MY FIRST BEER . :rimshot: YES I KNOW MAKES NO SENCE BUT I AM BORED.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yeppers! Be 50 next year! I remember when tru spokes came out! Lol! If You count Lowrider bikes...I got 34 years of lowriding an club experience cause I was in da Brown Imperails Bike Club in 78......


DAMN HECTOR I THOUGHT WE TOLD YOU NO FACEBOOK SHIT IN HERE  SO HOW OLD WERE YOU WHEN YOU FIGURED YOU HAD TO BUY OLD PEOPLES DIAPERS J/K


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP NETO


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> SHUT UP ART WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE OH WAIT I NEVER RODE A DINOSAUR LIKE YOU DID LOL YOU OLD MAN LOL I REMEMBER MY FIRST BEER . :rimshot: YES I KNOW MAKES NO SENCE BUT I AM BORED.


did someone say beer man that sounds so good about now:worship:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> did someone say beer man that sounds so good about now:worship:


 YES SIR YES IT DOES AND SINCE MIKEY IS HERE HE IS GONNA WANT ONE NOW


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN FULL HOUSE TODAY WHATS GOOD ALL*

smiley602* *unity_mike* 
*Mr.Andres* 
*Az_Chicano_1* 
*mleyva215* 
*cutty buddy* 
*dirttydeeds* 
*The1and0nly* 
*dodgers_fan* *big86ben*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> There will always be gente that can't except change. But lets face it not everyone can afford a classic. And the body styles are changing. When i was in high school i use to hang out with the vatos who had Bombas by our school. I had my little lowrider bike lol. But they use to laugh at the 77 Cutless and Caprices saying they were'nt lowriders....
> Today its the same shit. There are alot of new cars that will look good on 13's. The newer baby Cadi's, Montes, Pt Crusier, etc etc...
> So get use to it cuz it's coming.....
> 
> ...


SAY WHAT YOU WANT HECTOR! BUT THAT SHIT IS WACK! LOL 
IF HE COULD AFFORD A NEW CAR LIKE THAT HE COULD GET A NICE OLD SCHOOL!



smiley602 said:


> All I can say in this situation is that there are plenty of hondas,jettas, berretas, cavaliers and other compacts that are lowriders that look as good if not better than some of the "traditionals" I have seen but fuck it let's squash the bullshit and ride fuckers.


I DON'T KNOW A JETTA IS PUSHING IT! LOL JK NIKKA



Justin-Az said:


> I been thinking a kia soul would look good fixed up.


FUCK NO!



The1and0nly said:


> Lol but there is some cars that look silly like a Chrysler sebring


LOL 



smiley602 said:


> LOL DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR PAPAS CAR LIKE THAT RICHARD AT LEAST HE BUILT IT FUCKER AND NOT BUY IT LIKE A BLACK LS MONTE THAT I KNOW OF


THE MAN HAS GOOD TASTE WHAT CAN YOU SAY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> YES SIR YES IT DOES AND SINCE MIKEY IS HERE HE IS GONNA WANT ONE NOW


NOT TILL LATERZ STILL AT WORK


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> NOT TILL LATERZ STILL AT WORK


  WHAT DID I JUST READ THAT CORRECTLY


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike;I DON'T KNOW A JETTA IS PUSHING IT! LOL JK NIKKA
THE MAN HAS GOOD TASTE WHAT CAN YOU SAY![/QUOTE said:


> AT LEAST I KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY IT FUCKER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT DID I JUST READ THAT CORRECTLY


I ALREADY HAD SOME FOR LUNCH!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> AT LEAST I KEPT IT LONG ENOUGH TO ENJOY IT FUCKER


JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS FOOL! EVERYONE LOVES THE GREEN BOOGER!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

yes sir that shit is wack!!dont even got knock offs on it..u cant just put wheels on anything and call it a lowrider..unless thats the way your club works......lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

cutty buddy said:


> yes sir that shit is wack!!dont even got knock offs on it..u cant just put wheels on anything and call it a lowrider..unless thats the way your club works......lol


X66


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> SAY WHAT YOU WANT HECTOR! BUT THAT SHIT IS WACK! LOL IF HE COULD AFFORD A NEW CAR LIKE THAT HE COULD GET A NICE OLD SCHOOL!I DON'T KNOW A JETTA IS PUSHING IT! LOL JK NIKKAFUCK NO!LOL THE MAN HAS GOOD TASTE WHAT CAN YOU SAY!


I REST MY CASE....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS FOOL! EVERYONE LOVES THE GREEN BOOGER!


 IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE AZ SIDE WITHOUT IT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I REST MY CASE....


WHAT CASE IS THAT HECTORSOURUS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:drama:


The1and0nly said:


> Lol the good old days





smiley602 said:


> :yes:





unity_mike said:


> X66


:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE AZ SIDE WITHOUT IT


mocos or mecos!!!! :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE AZ SIDE WITHOUT IT


IT LIKE BUD WITH OUT THE LIGHT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT CASE IS THAT HECTORSOURUS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> mocos or mecos!!!! :dunno:


LOOK ART KEEP YOUR FANTASY TO YOURSELF


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> LOOK ART KEEP YOUR FANTASY TO YOURSELF


SICK BASTARD


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> yes sir that shit is wack!!dont even got knock offs on it..u cant just put wheels on anything and call it a lowrider..unless thats the way your club works......lol


HE JUST GOT KNOCK OFF. AND WERE NOT THE ONLY CLUB DAT ALLOWS CAPS. AND YES DATS HOW OUR CLUB WORKS. WE LET PRIMER CARS IN BUT THEY HAVE TO PROMISE TO PAINT IT. WE'RE A STREET CLUB. WE GIVE THE BEGINNER LOWRIDER A CHANCE TO BE PART OF A CLUB.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT CASE IS THAT HECTORSOURUS


HE GOING TO REST A CASE OF BUDLIGHT IN MY HAND!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> SICK BASTARD



NO WONDER HE LIKE TALKING TO US YOUNGER MEN COCHINO FUCKEN PEDAPHILE :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOOK ART KEEP YOUR FANTASY TO YOURSELF


:rofl:


unity_mike said:


> SICK BASTARD


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> IT LIKE BUD WITH OUT THE LIGHT!


Alcoholic lol!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NO WONDER HE LIKE TALKING TO US YOUNGER MEN COCHINO FUCKEN PEDAPHILE :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:dunnoLAQUE EARN NOT GIVEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Alcoholic lol!


THANK YOU!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> :dunnoLAQUE EARN NOT GIVEN


AMEN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> AMEN


AMEN TO WITCH PART FOO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :dunnoLAQUE EARN NOT GIVEN


Damn right!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

[h=2]Different clubs have different standards. Some clubs aren't looking for full kandy, and chrome undies. Some clubs just want to put 13's on a stock ass car and hit the streets, and have some fun lowriding. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and hit the streets. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and mostly hit the shows, nothing wrong with that either IMO. 

Clubs have different standards and agendas, who are we to say what they should or shouldn't plaque?[/h]

I AGREE HERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> AMEN


dont get it twisted,,,, just a thread i was readin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> THANK YOU!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SEE WHAT YOU STARTED ART LOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


IS THIS YOUR DATE ART?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SEE WHAT YOU STARTED ART LOL


what the heel i didnt start shit!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

cutty buddy;u cant just put wheels on anything and call it a lowrider........[/QUOTE said:


> I AGREE HERE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :dunnoLAQUE EARN NOT GIVEN


A MAN EARNS HIS PLAQUE BY HOW MUCH WORK HE HAS PUT INTO HIS RIDE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I AGREE HERE


TALKING ABOUT WAT IS A LOWRIDER IS LIKE TALKING ABOUT POLITICS AND RELIGION ... NO ONE WINS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey everybody....I've been slowly putting together my aircraft setup for my 65 but will now be parting with it. I have 2 - 777's, 2 NEW aircraft tanks, 3 dumps (1 - Hyrdo-Aire), check valves, and everything but the cylinders/hoses and noids/switches.

I am willing to trade it for a bag setup installed on my son's truck, serious. The back of the frame is already notched.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> [h=2]Different clubs have different standards. Some clubs aren't looking for full kandy, and chrome undies. Some clubs just want to put 13's on a stock ass car and hit the streets, and have some fun lowriding. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and hit the streets. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and mostly hit the shows, nothing wrong with that either IMO. Clubs have different standards and agendas, who are we to say what they should or shouldn't plaque?[/h]I AGREE HERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Hey everybody....I've been slowly putting together my aircraft setup for my 65 but will now be parting with it. I have 2 - 777's, 2 NEW aircraft tanks, 3 dumps (1 - Hyrdo-Aire), check valves, and everything but the cylinders/hoses and noids/switches.
> 
> I am willing to trade it for a bag setup installed on my son's truck, serious. The back of the frame is already notched.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

1 LO 64 said:


> Hey everybody....I've been slowly putting together my aircraft setup for my 65 but will now be parting with it. I have 2 - 777's, 2 NEW aircraft tanks, 3 dumps (1 - Hyrdo-Aire), check valves, and everything but the cylinders/hoses and noids/switches.
> 
> I am willing to trade it for a bag setup installed on my son's truck, serious. The back of the frame is already notched.



DO YOU HAVE PICS OF SAID SETUP


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


I know..... 

Kids come first though, I'll buy something later


smiley602 said:


> DO YOU HAVE PICS OF SAID SETUP


It's packed up but I can unpack and take pics


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> [h=2]Different clubs have different standards. Some clubs aren't looking for full kandy, and chrome undies. Some clubs just want to put 13's on a stock ass car and hit the streets, and have some fun lowriding. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and hit the streets. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and mostly hit the shows, nothing wrong with that either IMO.
> 
> Clubs have different standards and agendas, who are we to say what they should or shouldn't plaque?[/h]
> 
> I AGREE HERE


true that, but a plaqued car represents the whole club reguardless the condition of the vehicle


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> AMEN TO WITCH PART FOO


the whole shit!




smiley602 said:


> [h=2]Different clubs have different standards. Some clubs aren't looking for full kandy, and chrome undies. Some clubs just want to put 13's on a stock ass car and hit the streets, and have some fun lowriding. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and hit the streets. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and mostly hit the shows, nothing wrong with that either IMO.
> 
> Clubs have different standards and agendas, who are we to say what they should or shouldn't plaque?[/h]
> 
> I AGREE HERE


what the fuck is IMO ****!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> A MAN EARNS HIS PLAQUE BY HOW MUCH WORK HE HAS PUT INTO HIS RIDE.


What work is there in buying a new car. And slaping rims on it?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> IS THIS YOUR DATE ART?


its a smiley:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG SHIT :roflmao:


shut your pie hole!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> true that, but a plaqued car represents the whole club reguardless the condition of the vehicle


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I almost forgot today is salute art loks day!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OH AND HERE IS SOME FOR LAST WEEKS SALUTE ART LOKS DAY!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> the whole shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO STANDS FOR IN MY OPINION YOU STUPID WHORE.



unity_mike said:


> shut your pie hole!


 YOU SHUT YOUR TRAP


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TALKING ABOUT WAT IS A LOWRIDER IS LIKE TALKING ABOUT POLITICS AND RELIGION ... NO ONE WINS


For me what makes a lowrider isnt the car but the person. I mean Ive met people through this site that Id consider lowriders and they dont even have a car at all yet they are at the picnics, shows and etc.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> the whole shit!what the fuck is IMO ****!What work is there in buying a new car. And slaping rims on it?


HE WORK HARD FOR DAT CAR WIYH NEW PAINT. HE WORK OVERTIME FOR THOSE RIMS. AND HE WORK HARD FOR DAT SOUND SYSTEM THAT HITS PRETTY HARD. PLUS HE GOT DA PLAQUE BECAUSE HE HAD A EL CAMINO HE BUILT HIMSELF. HE JUST SOLD IT.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HE WORK HARD FOR DAT CAR WIYH NEW PAINT. HE WORK OVERTIME FOR THOSE RIMS. AND HE WORK HARD FOR DAT SOUND SYSTEM THAT HITS PRETTY HARD. PLUS HE GOT DA PLAQUE BECAUSE HE HAD A EL CAMINO HE BUILT HIMSELF. HE JUST SOLD IT.


PICS OF SAID ELCAMINO SIR


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> IMO STANDS FOR IN MY OPINION YOU STUPID WHORE.
> 
> YOU SHUT YOUR TRAP


omg my bad lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> For me what makes a lowrider isnt the car but the person. I mean Ive met people through this site that Id consider lowriders and they dont even have a car at all yet they are at the picnics, shows and etc.


Wtf a lowrider is a car! You can be a fan of lowriders. I am.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

sounds like "lowrider general" and "off topic" in here


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I AGREE HERE


x03


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> For me what makes a lowrider isnt the car but the person. I mean Ive met people through this site that Id consider lowriders and they dont even have a car at all yet they are at the picnics, shows and etc.



those are the fans and we are the players!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i thawt you forgot about me!!
thank you billy,,,,,, i still got the pic you took for me last year.....









your growing so fast!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> those are the fans and we are the players!


fo sho shot!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> true that, but a plaqued car represents the whole club reguardless the condition of the vehicle


preach on brother! Sounds like IDENTITY talk! :thumbsup: and if a plaqued car dont look right......the whole club dont look right!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

next thing you know somebody is going to ask if it has an 06 frame swap and if its on 13's and if its a training day sixfo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> preach on brother! Sounds like IDENTITY talk! :thumbsup: and if a plaqued car dont look right......the whole club dont look right!










your doin it wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i thawt you forgot about me!!
> thank you billy,,,,,, i still got the pic you took for me last year.....
> 
> 
> ...


 I know i am:tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> next thing you know somebody is going to ask if it has an 06 frame swap and if its on 13's and if its a training day sixfo


take that shit back to off topic luke!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> your doin it wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 holy shit hurry put a plaque on it!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> your doin it wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Art u stupid crazy lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> take that shit back to off topic luke!


thats my point thats what it sounds like in this mofo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Art u stupid crazy lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 24 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 12 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*BigMandoAZ*+
*Refined95*
*Low Lac*
*unity_mike*
*ART LOKS*+
*90rivimichael*
*ed1983*
*thepenguin013*
*Az_Chicano_1*
*smiley602*
*mleyva215*


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> preach on brother! Sounds like IDENTITY talk! :thumbsup: and if a plaqued car dont look right......the whole club dont look right!


 True that mando always remember "" quality over quantity ""


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Art u stupid crazy lol


still cant fuck with frank or todd or luna!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> True that mando always remember "" quality over quantity ""



Yessir! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> still cant fuck with frank or todd or luna!!


quit kissing ass fool


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Low Lac said:


> True that mando always remember "" quality over quantity ""


yes sir


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here you go guys click here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314266-plaque-earn-not-given.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> quit kissing ass fool


i know huh


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

or mikee!!! is that better!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

getting packed in here!

There are currently *37* users browsing this thread. (12 members and 25 guests)

BigMandoAZ
elphoenixquetzal+
ART LOKS
unity_mike
90rivimichael
smiley602
Az_Chicano_1
Low Lac
Refined95
ed1983
thepenguin013
mleyva215


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 24 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 12 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *BigMandoAZ*+
> ...


A good amount of shit talking always gets shit live in here!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> or mikee!!! is that better!


Mike is fucking Mr. LRM now! Bow Down


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> or mikee!!! is that better!


or compita,,, or chalio, or art buck or big ben or weasel or.............uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> A good amount of shit talking always gets shit live in here!


Especially when it comes to cars!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mike is fucking Mr. LRM now! Bow Down


oh thats right!!!!!! he shit is worldwide ,,,,,,like his mouf when theres beer around nukka!!!!'


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> or mikee!!! is that better!


no! give mike a beer sound better!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Especially when it comes to cars!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mike is fucking Mr. LRM now! Bow Down


lol thats rite nikka!


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

18 days till Vegas who is ready ? ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> oh thats right!!!!!! he shit is worldwide ,,,,,,like his mouf when theres beer around nukka!!!!'


damn rite my pussy meter went of the map! just dont tell julie jk lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> 18 days till Vegas who is ready ? ?


hno::dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THERE IS A LOT OF NEGATIVE SHIT GOING ON IN HERE AZ SIDE ITS ONE THING TO CLOWN BUT TO PUT DOWN ANOTHER AZ CLUB FOR WHAT THEY HAVE OR WHAT THEY ARE RIDING THAT SHIT IS WHACK. WHAT HAPPEN TO AZ SIDE THAT SUPPORTS THE AZ SIDE RIDERS? I ALWAYS SEE THESE "OTHER CLUBS" OUT THERE AT ALL THE EVENTS EVEN THE EVENTS TO HELP SUPPORT A FAMILY REMEMBER PEOPLE THIS SITE IS WORLD WIDE AND MANY PEOPLE ARE READING THIS AND TO BE HONEST ITS MAKING AZ SIDE LOOK BAD.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> damn rite my pussy meter went of the map! just dont tell julie jk lol


MIKE YOU GOT A PUSSY? MAS PUTO LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> damn rite my pussy meter went of the map! just dont tell julie jk lol



cam ready.......focus................... click....................mikey Bring me some beer or its all over!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Low Lac said:


> 18 days till Vegas who is ready ? ?


cant wait homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HEY LEAVE ART ALONE HE IS ALLOWED TO ASK KISS LOOK!!!
.
.
.
.
..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> THERE IS A LOT OF NEGATIVE SHIT GOING ON IN HERE AZ SIDE ITS ONE THING TO CLOWN BUT TO PUT DOWN ANOTHER AZ CLUB FOR WHAT THEY HAVE OR WHAT THEY ARE RIDING THAT SHIT IS WHACK. WHAT HAPPEN TO AZ SIDE THAT SUPPORTS THE AZ SIDE RIDERS? I ALWAYS SEE THESE "OTHER CLUBS" OUT THERE AT ALL THE EVENTS EVEN THE EVENTS TO HELP SUPPORT A FAMILY REMEMBER PEOPLE THIS SITE IS WORLD WIDE AND MANY PEOPLE ARE READING THIS AND TO BE HONEST ITS MAKING AZ SIDE LOOK BAD.


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> MIKE YOU GOT A PUSSY? MAS PUTO LOL


u know what im sayin foolio


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> cam ready.......focus................... click....................mikey Bring me some beer or its all over!!!!!


Im making it rite now!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> HEY LEAVE ART ALONE HE IS ALLOWED TO ASK KISS LOOK!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


2 year degree playa!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> THERE IS A LOT OF NEGATIVE SHIT GOING ON IN HERE AZ SIDE ITS ONE THING TO CLOWN BUT TO PUT DOWN ANOTHER AZ CLUB FOR WHAT THEY HAVE OR WHAT THEY ARE RIDING THAT SHIT IS WHACK. WHAT HAPPEN TO AZ SIDE THAT SUPPORTS THE AZ SIDE RIDERS? I ALWAYS SEE THESE "OTHER CLUBS" OUT THERE AT ALL THE EVENTS EVEN THE EVENTS TO HELP SUPPORT A FAMILY REMEMBER PEOPLE THIS SITE IS WORLD WIDE AND MANY PEOPLE ARE READING THIS AND TO BE HONEST ITS MAKING AZ SIDE LOOK BAD.



Ok, for one I dont really care what another club does with its standards, to each there own. I continue to make sure our "club stuff" is right on what we set as standards. On the other hand AZ RIDERZ always say we rep AZ TO THE FULLEST. Think about it......if a bad car comes out of AZ doesnt it make AZ lowriders look bad? Just a thought. 


and no disrespect to anyone and or club reading this. its all opinion and discussion.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> MIKE YOU GOT A PUSSY? MAS PUTO LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> THERE IS A LOT OF NEGATIVE SHIT GOING ON IN HERE AZ SIDE ITS ONE THING TO CLOWN BUT TO PUT DOWN ANOTHER AZ CLUB FOR WHAT THEY HAVE OR WHAT THEY ARE RIDING THAT SHIT IS WHACK. WHAT HAPPEN TO AZ SIDE THAT SUPPORTS THE AZ SIDE RIDERS? I ALWAYS SEE THESE "OTHER CLUBS" OUT THERE AT ALL THE EVENTS EVEN THE EVENTS TO HELP SUPPORT A FAMILY REMEMBER PEOPLE THIS SITE IS WORLD WIDE AND MANY PEOPLE ARE READING THIS AND TO BE HONEST ITS MAKING AZ SIDE LOOK BAD.


Lets all have a shirtless man hug!!!!! lol mas puto


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Lets all have a shirtless man hug!!!!! lol mas puto


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> 2 year degree playa!!!!!


did you get that at phoenix college?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ok, for one I dont really care what another club does with its standards, to each there own. I contiune to make sure our "club stuff" is right on what we set as standards. On the other hand AZ RIDERZ always say we rep AZ TO THE FULLEST. Think about it......if a bad car comes out of AZ doesnt it make AZ lowriders look bad? Just a thought.
> 
> 
> and no disrespect to anyone and or club reading this. its all opinion and discussion.


x66


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


funny shit


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> your doin it wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That bitch is hitting back bumper


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> did you get that at phoenix college?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Lets all have a shirtless man hug!!!!! lol mas puto


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


> [h=2]Different clubs have different standards. Some clubs aren't looking for full kandy, and chrome undies. Some clubs just want to put 13's on a stock ass car and hit the streets, and have some fun lowriding. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and hit the streets. Some clubs want to have full kandy and chrome undies and mostly hit the shows, nothing wrong with that either IMO.
> 
> Clubs have different standards and agendas, who are we to say what they should or shouldn't plaque?[/h]
> 
> I AGREE HERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> x66


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

uh oh,,,tata, siser and brother in the house,,, you all got to go home now,,, playtime is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There are currently 36 users browsing this thread. (17 members and 19 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*unity_mike* 
*Lunas64* 
*AZs finest13* 
*smiley602* 
*BigMandoAZ* 
*87CADDY* 
*BLVD66* 
*PLANJOE* 
*Identity Original*+ 
*Low Lac* 
*Justin-Az* 
*mleyva215* 
*ARIZA70* 
*Az_Chicano_1*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


i wonder if its still cold?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Im making it rite now!


hurry up, bring me a beer now


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :dunnoLAQUE EARN NOT GIVEN


x78


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> hurry up, bring me a beer now


Its a Special brew. I might smell like piss but its not. Trust me. LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Its a Special brew. I might smell like piss but its not. Trust me. LOL


fuck that....i'll just go to QT and get some bud light


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> fuck that....i'll just go to QT and get some bud light


this shit rite here nikka this shit right here nikka.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Im making it rite now!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ok, for one I dont really care what another club does with its standards, to each there own. I continue to make sure our "club stuff" is right on what we set as standards. On the other hand AZ RIDERZ always say we rep AZ TO THE FULLEST. Think about it......if a bad car comes out of AZ doesnt it make AZ lowriders look bad? Just a thought.
> 
> 
> and no disrespect to anyone and or club reading this. its all opinion and discussion.


NOT REALLY I MEAN IF IF SOMEONE IN CALI BUILDS A BUCKET DO YOU SAY CALI LOOKS BAD? OH AND IN NO MEANS AM I TRYING TO SHIT TALK DISRESPECT ANYBODY OR ANY CLUB TO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOR DA RECORD. I AGREE WE'RE JUST HAVING A FRIENDLY DISCUSSION. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Its a Special brew. I might smell like piss but its not. Trust me. LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NOT REALLY I MEAN IF IF SOMEONE IN CALI BUILDS A BUCKET DO YOU SAY CALI LOOKS BAD? OH AND IN NO MEANS AM I TRYING TO SHIT TALK DISRESPECT ANYBODY OR ANY CLUB TO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> FOR DA RECORD. I AGREE WE'RE JUST HAVING A FRIENDLY DISCUSSION. :thumbsup:


ALL DAY HECTOR! JUST PASSING THE TIME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> NOT REALLY I MEAN IF IF SOMEONE IN CALI BUILDS A BUCKET DO YOU SAY CALI LOOKS BAD? OH AND IN NO MEANS AM I TRYING TO SHIT TALK DISRESPECT ANYBODY OR ANY CLUB TO


YOU GOT A POINT THERE. IT MAKES THE CLUB LOOK BAD.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> fuck that....i'll just go to QT and get some bud light


MEET YOU THERE!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

NOW ON THE OTHER HAND IF SOMEONE GOES ON LIKE A BIG ANOUNCMENT SAYING THIS CAR IS A AZ CAR AND IS GONNA COMPETE FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR AND LOOKS LIKE SHIT THEN YEAH I SEE YOUR POINT SIR. AS FAR AS CLUBS AND WHAT THEY GOT AND WHAT IS PLAQUED THAT IS THERE BUSSINESS. AT THE END OF THE DAY WE AS AZ SIDE NEED TO JUST COME TOGETHER AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT WETHER ITS INFO TO A UPHOLSTERY SHOP OR A PAINTER THAT IS GOOD OR EVEN A SIMPLE "HEY I GOT A TWELVE PACK OF BUDLIGHT LETS KICK BACK AND HELP YOU WORK ON YOUR RIDE".


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> NOT REALLY I MEAN IF IF SOMEONE IN CALI BUILDS A BUCKET DO YOU SAY CALI LOOKS BAD? OH AND IN NO MEANS AM I TRYING TO SHIT TALK DISRESPECT ANYBODY OR ANY CLUB TO


True dat, we know your not talking shit



unity_mike said:


> ALL DAY HECTOR! JUST PASSING THE TIME!


always 



Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU GOT A POINT THERE. IT MAKES THE CLUB LOOK BAD.


exactly, see if a club doesn't have standards cars wont look as nice as they should and that then brings down the club image.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> NOW ON THE OTHER HAND IF SOMEONE GOES ON LIKE A BIG ANOUNCMENT SAYING THIS CAR IS A AZ CAR AND IS GONNA COMPETE FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR AND LOOKS LIKE SHIT THEN YEAH I SEE YOUR POINT SIR. AS FAR AS CLUBS AND WHAT THEY GOT AND WHAT IS PLAQUED THAT IS THERE BUSSINESS. AT THE END OF THE DAY WE AS AZ SIDE NEED TO JUST COME TOGETHER AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT WETHER ITS INFO TO A UPHOLSTERY SHOP OR A PAINTER THAT IS GOOD OR EVEN A SIMPLE "HEY I GOT A TWELVE PACK OF BUDLIGHT LETS KICK BACK AND HELP YOU WORK ON YOUR RIDE".


WTF IM NOT READING ALL THAT NIKKA! HAVE YOU BEEN TAKING ESTROGEN PILLS? ALL I READ WAS BLABLABLA BUDLIGHT!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

D.J. Midnite WILL START DJing AT HENRYS JACKS IN AVONDALE SEPTEMBER 22nd...


D.J. Midnite WILL BE THERE THURSDAYS AND SUNDAYS PLAYING YOUR FAVORIT OLD SCHOOL, 
HIP HOP, FUNK, TEJANO, DISCO, OLDIES, CUMBIAS,.......




HENRYS JACK'S PLACE BAR & NIGHT CLUB
613 E. WESTERN AVE. AVONDALE AZ. 
2 BLOCKS NORTH OF BUCKEYE ROAD
2 BLOCKS WEST OF DYSART
(623) 932-0190


DRINK SPECIALS ARE AS FOLLEWED FROM 8-11 SEPTEMBER 22nd....


.50 CENT ANY WELL DRINKS


.50 CENT DRAFTS


$5.00 JAGER BOMBERS


$5.00 PATRON SHOTS


MORE DRINK SPECIALS THREW OUT THE NIGHT




facebook.com/TheNewHenrysJacksPlace


NOW YOU KNOW WHERE TO GO!!!!....​


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> exactly, see if a club doesn't have standards cars wont look as nice as they should and that then brings down the club image.


WELL PUT BRO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> NOW ON THE OTHER HAND IF SOMEONE GOES ON LIKE A BIG ANOUNCMENT SAYING THIS CAR IS A AZ CAR AND IS GONNA COMPETE FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR AND LOOKS LIKE SHIT THEN YEAH I SEE YOUR POINT SIR. AS FAR AS CLUBS AND WHAT THEY GOT AND WHAT IS PLAQUED THAT IS THERE BUSSINESS. AT THE END OF THE DAY WE AS AZ SIDE NEED TO JUST COME TOGETHER AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT WETHER ITS INFO TO A UPHOLSTERY SHOP OR A PAINTER THAT IS GOOD OR EVEN A SIMPLE "HEY I GOT A TWELVE PACK OF BUDLIGHT LETS KICK BACK AND HELP YOU WORK ON YOUR RIDE".


Thats whats up, I know you have always offered to help out on the blazer. Thats not club shit, thats just being a cool homie that likes building lowriders.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> MEET YOU THERE!


BORRACHO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> D.J. Midnite WILL START DJing AT HENRYS JACKS IN AVONDALE SEPTEMBER 22nd...
> 
> 
> D.J. Midnite WILL BE THERE THURSDAYS AND SUNDAYS PLAYING YOUR FAVORIT OLD SCHOOL,
> ...


FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW DJ MIDNITE HE ALSO GOES BY DJ STREETLITE DJ NOMONEY DJ WHEELS LOL ILL BE THERE.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> D.J. Midnite WILL START DJing AT HENRYS JACKS IN AVONDALE SEPTEMBER 22nd...
> 
> 
> D.J. Midnite WILL BE THERE THURSDAYS AND SUNDAYS PLAYING YOUR FAVORIT OLD SCHOOL,
> ...



You get a senior discount huh


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU GOT A POINT THERE. IT MAKES THE CLUB LOOK BAD.


I just have a question about the primered cars, whats wrong with them so long as the owners are still constructing the cars? Anyway I think that a lowrider can be any car so long as its slammed and on rims. Some clubs though take it to far in telling people what they can and cant do to their cars and other clubs dont take it far enough and even gfive plaques to members without rides.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> I just have a question about the primered cars, whats wrong with them so long as the owners are still constructing the cars? Anyway I think that a lowrider can be any car so long as its slammed and on rims. Some clubs though take it to far in telling people what they can and cant do to their cars and other clubs dont take it far enough and even gfive plaques to members without rides.


But remember Justin you go into a club most of the time knowing what their standards are, and if you choose to accept and still join then that's the CHOICE that they've made. without Rules and standards what do you have?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> But remember Justin you go into a club most of the time knowing what their standards are, and if you choose to accept and still join then that's the CHOICE that they've made. without Rules and standards what do you have?


Thats true.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TALKING ABOUT WAT IS A LOWRIDER IS LIKE TALKING ABOUT POLITICS AND RELIGION ... NO ONE WINS


 How you going to conpare religion to lowriders and lying politics to lowriders all the guy is trying to explain their is alot of people who work their as off to built a lowrider but you don't just buy something slap a sticker and put some penstrips on a factory paint or primer and wire wheels and plaque it, I've worked 8 years to get mine to it's point don't get me wrong no ones saying he didn't work hard witch your trying to twist it's just not in everyone's eyes that would be a considered a lowrider


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's a quick shot right out of the box. The pumps are dusty but the rest is good-to-go.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I DIDN'T WANT TO POST THIS BUT I GOT NO CHOICE. PEOPLE SEEM TO THINK WE GOT NO RULES OR STANDARDS. AND I DONT PREMIT A PLAQUE IN A PRIMER CAR. 

I POST THIS EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE IN OUR THREADS...



_"We got a few new chapters and it's time to re-post this."




ATTENTION ALL CHAPTERS!!!!!!
　
These are the BI-LAWS of all Chapters:
　
1. No blackwalls.
2. Whitewalls only.
3. If Plaque ready. Plaques must be mounted at all times.
4. Cars and bikes must be clean at all times.
5. Shirts must be worn at all club functions & events.
6. No disrespecting follow Members.
7. No drug dealing.
8. No gang banging.
9. Only Lowriders in caravans.

　
Those are the Chapters Rules.....
　
Now every chapter make their own rules within the Chapter.....
　
Like if they want Dues.
If they want Prospect time limits.
How long it take to be a full member.
Penilty for dirty whitewalls/ being late for meeting etc.
Manitory meetings.
And so forth.....
　
THE FOUNDER DOES NOT RUN THE CHAPTERS.
I JUST SET THE BI-LAWS.
THE OFFICERS RUN THE CHAPTERS.
IF THERES ANY PROBLEMS WITHIN A CHAPTER....
IT FALL BACK ON THE LEADERSHIP WITHIN THE CHAPTER.
　
Overall all Chapters are doing a GREAT job!!!!!
So keep repp'n that Lowrider Style with PRIDE & LOYALITY!!!!!!  
　








　
　
Al Rato......._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> How you going to conpare religion to lowriders and lying politics to lowriders all the guy is trying to explain their is alot of people who work their as off to built a lowrider but you don't just buy something slap a sticker and put some penstrips on a factory paint or primer and wire wheels and plaque it, I've worked 8 years to get mine to it's point don't get me wrong no ones saying he didn't work hard witch your trying to twist it's just not in everyone's eyes that would be a considered a lowrider


 LIKE I SAID NO ONE WINS DA DISCUSSION....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> *I just have a question about the primered cars, whats wrong with them so long as the owners are still constructing the cars?* Anyway I think that a lowrider can be any car so long as its slammed and on rims. Some clubs though take it to far in telling people what they can and cant do to their cars and other clubs dont take it far enough and even gfive plaques to members without rides.


 about that people that are constructing thier cars, they can still be in clubs but what most are trying to say is that untill that construction is over they cannot fly a plaque. To most the plaque is the very last thing you put on your car its like putting a seal of approval or completion, if that makes sense. If they are still constructing their cars that doesnt mean they cant be in the club or cant hang out(most clubs atleast) but they earn their plaque by showing up to meeting or helping other members out with their cars and just being a good ass homie but like I said for most the plaque is worn on a completed car for a member that has worked their butt off on their car, on their homies cars, at club events, etc, etc.






Identity Original said:


> But remember Justin you go into a club most of the time knowing what their standards are, and if you choose to accept and still join then that's the CHOICE that they've made. without Rules and standards what do you have?


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

you guys are intense!! each club has there own standards, and if some one wants to roll primer so be it, its all about the cruisin and freindship to me anyway, i cant plaque your primer, but i havnt forgot where i came from either, i rolled primer for a long time because i had to to pay the bills

CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> you guys are intense!! each club has there own standards, and if some one wants to roll primer so be it, its all about the cruisin and freindship to me anyway, i cant plaque your primer, but i havnt forgot where i came from either, i rolled primer for a long time because i had to to pay the bills
> 
> CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :roflmao:


:roflmao::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> about that people that are constructing thier cars, they can still be in clubs but what most are trying to say is that untill that construction is over they cannot fly a plaque. To most the plaque is the very last thing you put on your car its like putting a seal of approval or completion, if that makes sense. If they are still constructing their cars that doesnt mean they cant be in the club or cant hang out(most clubs atleast) but they earn their plaque by showing up to meeting or helping other members out with their cars and just being a good ass homie but like I said for most the plaque is worn on a completed car for a member that has worked their butt off on their car, on their homies cars, at club events, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explination, now it makes more sense. I gotta find me another car soon. I already got a plan what I want but feel certain many will say its not a lowrider.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

64sub said:


> you guys are intense!! each club has there own standards, and if some one wants to roll primer so be it, its all about the cruisin and freindship to me anyway, i cant plaque your primer, but i havnt forgot where i came from either, i rolled primer for a long time because i had to to pay the billsCANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :roflmao:


Well said homie! :thumbsup:Again just a friendly discussion...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks for the explination, now it makes more sense. I gotta find me another car soon. I already got a plan what I want but feel certain many will say its not a lowrider.


FUCK WHAT OTHERS THINK BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE!! YOUR BUILDING A CAR FOR YOU NOT FOR ANYBODY ELSE, IF YOU LOOK BACK AT LOWRIDING IT WAS ABOUT BEING DIFFERENT AND OUT DOING THE NEXT PERSON NOT DOING EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERYBODY ELSE IF IT WERE LIKE THAT LOWRIDING WOULDNT BE WHERE ITS AT NOW TRUE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO HATE BUT THAT WHEN YOU SHOW THEM BY DOING THE CAR UP AND MAKING IT LOOK LIKE A LOWRIDER!!...............................................
...................................
..........................................
.................................
............................................
...............................................
.........................................
..........................................
...................................
..............................
................................
...............................
................................
......................................................
..........................................
..........................................
..........................................................just dont do that Kia Soul though:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> I just have a question about the primered cars, whats wrong with them so long as the owners are still constructing the cars? Anyway I think that a lowrider can be any car so long as its slammed and on rims. Some clubs though take it to far in telling people what they can and cant do to their cars and other clubs dont take it far enough and even gfive plaques to members without rides.


Q: would you then call a euro car a lowrider ? just because it's lowered


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> FUCK WHAT OTHERS THINK BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE!! YOUR BUILDING A CAR FOR YOU NOT FOR ANYBODY ELSE, IF YOU LOOK BACK AT LOWRIDING IT WAS ABOUT BEING DIFFERENT AND OUT DOING THE NEXT PERSON NOT DOING EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERYBODY ELSE IF IT WERE LIKE THAT LOWRIDING WOULDNT BE WHERE ITS AT NOW TRUE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO HATE BUT THAT WHEN YOU SHOW THEM BY DOING THE CAR UP AND MAKING IT LOOK LIKE A LOWRIDER!!...............................................
> ...................................
> ..........................................
> .................................
> ...



LOL. Naw I had a Geo Tracker back in the 90's and want to build another one like it if I can find a clean black 1993 Tracker. Either a tracker a old vw bug.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> FOR DA RECORD. I AGREE WE'RE JUST HAVING A FRIENDLY DISCUSSION. :thumbsup:


I concure


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> FUCK WHAT OTHERS THINK BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE!! YOUR BUILDING A CAR FOR YOU NOT FOR ANYBODY ELSE, IF YOU LOOK BACK AT LOWRIDING IT WAS ABOUT BEING DIFFERENT AND OUT DOING THE NEXT PERSON NOT DOING EXACTLY THE SAME AS EVERYBODY ELSE IF IT WERE LIKE THAT LOWRIDING WOULDNT BE WHERE ITS AT NOW TRUE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO HATE BUT THAT WHEN YOU SHOW THEM BY DOING THE CAR UP AND MAKING IT LOOK LIKE A LOWRIDER!!...............................................
> ...................................
> ..........................................
> .................................
> ...


OH AND CRUISING IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME ASK TATA LUNA!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> LOL. Naw I had a Geo Tracker back in the 90's and want to build another one like it if I can find a clean black 1993 Tracker. Either a tracker a old vw bug.


 Sound cool I would go with the bug!! but get one older that 66 because they can be a bitch to make pass emmisions sometimes,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Q: would you then call a euro car a lowrider ? just because it's lowered


A euro can be a lowrider I think but I wouldnt call a lowered fast and furious type car a lowrider. At same time I dont think all lowriders need wires either as supremes, cragars etc can be used also.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LIKE I SAID NO ONE WINS DA DISCUSSION....


I do it's uncomareable


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sound cool I would go with the bug!! but get one older that 66 because they can be a bitch to make pass emmisions sometimes,


Thanks for that info man as I didnt know they where hard to pass emmissions. Also, If you put classic car insurance on car it gets exempt from emmissions. You know its hard to find a clean tracker or samurai these days.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I do it's uncomareable


QUE???:dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow alot of shit to read.. atleast people are back on this thing and chatting......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Thanks for that info man as I didnt know they where hard to pass emmissions. Also, If you put classic car insurance on car it gets exempt from emmissions. You know its hard to find a clean tracker or samurai these days.


but who know it might just be that the people that ive known with bugs have had bad luck??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wow alot of shit to read.. atleast people are back on this thing and chatting......


:yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> A euro can be a lowrider I think but I wouldnt call a lowered fast and furious type car a lowrider. At same time I dont think all lowriders need wires either as supremes, cragars etc can be used also.


thats cool when we hange out just dont tell me check out that lowrider becuase if I turn around to see it's euro your going to buy the next round of beer:thumbsup:s I'll buy first round


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> I do it's uncomparable


 thanks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> thanks


ooooooooohhhhhhhhh:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:not clowning i was just confused


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 10 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*ENCINAS*
*Justin-Az*+
*mike(p)*
*phx1976*
*RedDog*
*ABUNITEDDREAMSCC*
*smiley602*
*Lunas64*+--peeping tom:fool2:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ooooooooohhhhhhhhh:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:not clowning i was just confused


all good I didnt catch that thanks


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

now who can answer this what is longer a rope or a............


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> now who can answer this what is longer a rope or a............


.......universe


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> .......universe


not everyones universe is the same size, some a lil longer than others :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> not everyones universe is the same size, some a lil longer than others :thumbsup:


the same with the rope!!:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WINNER!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 10 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *ENCINAS*
> ...


LMAO!! No, just catching up on all the chat!! You all know I dont like the BS when it happens in here!! But like Chucky said..... good to see us in here again!!
We have our rules/standards for Identity CC. But they are ours and may not be ths same as other clubs. So we will press on. I just know that my PLAQUE means everything to me. 
It represents My CLUB, My CAR, My Family and ME!!! I will never disrespect it. Smiley says it right when he says Az Side has to be respectful to one another. 
If you were at DannyBoys funeral...... you seen what respect is all about and how the AZ Side came together. 
Peace Fellas


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

1 LO 64 said:


> Here's a quick shot right out of the box. The pumps are dusty but the rest is good-to-go.


Trade this a/c setup for a bag setup installed........

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta.../365546d1316651603-o-g-az-side-0921011517.jpg


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

posting for the homies


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

<img id="vbattach_365577" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=365577&stc=1" attachmentid="365577">posting for the homies


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> not everyones universe is the same size, some a lil longer than others :thumbsup:


you didnt say no ****! :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Chillin tonight........










Where you at Art??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Chillin tonight........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badass truck man


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

.....


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wow alot of shit to read.. atleast people are back on this thing and chatting......


 True


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ITS COMING BACK.....THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN SOUTHERN, AZ WITH THE BEST RIDES IN AZ AND SOUTHERN CALI....DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW... BIG MONEY FOR THE HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW WINNERS $5000. SAVE THE DATE NOW AND HOPE TO SEE ALL THOSE CLEAN RIDES HOPPERS OUT AGAIN AT THIS YEARS SHOW......


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow! Sup men! Were you guys bored today?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Wow! Sup men! Were you guys bored today?


 Was it that obvious just discussing lowrider stuff. Mr Buck, how do it, in my hawaiian Voice


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you didnt say no ****! :roflmao:


 No **** their


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> Was it that obvious just discussing lowrider stuff. Mr Buck, how do it, in my hawaiian Voice


 That cool Bro


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> LMAO!! No, just catching up on all the chat!! You all know I dont like the BS when it happens in here!! But like Chucky said..... good to see us in here again!!We have our rules/standards for Identity CC. But they are ours and may not be ths same as other clubs. So we will press on. I just know that my PLAQUE means everything to me. It represents My CLUB, My CAR, My Family and ME!!! I will never disrespect it. Smiley says it right when he says Az Side has to be respectful to one another. If you were at DannyBoys funeral...... you seen what respect is all about and how the AZ Side came together. Peace Fellas


 True True who's this Ha Ha


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I DIDN'T WANT TO POST THIS BUT I GOT NO CHOICE. PEOPLE SEEM TO THINK WE GOT NO RULES OR STANDARDS. AND I DONT PREMIT A PLAQUE IN A PRIMER CAR. I POST THIS EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE IN OUR THREADS..._"We got a few new chapters and it's time to re-post this."ATTENTION ALL CHAPTERS!!!!!!　These are the BI-LAWS of all Chapters:　1. No blackwalls.2. Whitewalls only.3. If Plaque ready. Plaques must be mounted at all times.4. Cars and bikes must be clean at all times.5. Shirts must be worn at all club functions & events.6. No disrespecting follow Members.7. No drug dealing.8. No gang banging.9. Only Lowriders in caravans.　Those are the Chapters Rules.....　Now every chapter make their own rules within the Chapter.....　Like if they want Dues.If they want Prospect time limits.How long it take to be a full member.Penilty for dirty whitewalls/ being late for meeting etc.Manitory meetings.And so forth.....　THE FOUNDER DOES NOT RUN THE CHAPTERS.I JUST SET THE BI-LAWS.THE OFFICERS RUN THE CHAPTERS.IF THERES ANY PROBLEMS WITHIN A CHAPTER....IT FALL BACK ON THE LEADERSHIP WITHIN THE CHAPTER.　Overall all Chapters are doing a GREAT job!!!!!So keep repp'n that Lowrider Style with PRIDE & LOYALITY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well said


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Its the so called "purest" that almost killed lowriding... people that say you can only fix up certain cars, certain years, done up in a certain way... just do what you like, worry about you and your club and don't bring your personal or club standands to others and say their cars aren't shit because it didn't meet what you would've done... my two cents...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> How much for just the white shirt no Writhing on it, Al Rato


 Haha there 4 for 10 at k-momo's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank You......


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

The1and0nly said:


> Haha there 4 for 10 at k-momo's


holy shit that means i can get a white red black and grey! but they shrink after one wash :tears:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> NOW YOU TOOK IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL ESE! YOUR DISRESPECTING MY CLUB AND YOUR CLUB BY MAKiNG A COMMENT LIKE THAT! IF ONE OF MEMBERS DID THIS I WOULD KICK HIM OUT MY CLUB! DISRESPECTING ANOTHER CLUB IS GROUNDS FOR TERMINATION!


whats disrespectful?:dunno: the man wants a white shirt and there 4 for $10 at k momo


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Sorry bro I thought it was funny didn't think you'd take it the wrong wayThought I could mess with you because sometimes you write some stuff but well I was not trying to disrespect your club in any way my apologies


ya ese!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Sorry bro I thought it was funny didn't think you'd take it the wrong wayThought I could mess with you because sometimes you write some stuff but well I was not trying to disrespect your club in any way my apologies


 SORRY HOMIE I SNAP......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ya ese!!!


 PAYASO! LOL!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Its the so called "purest" that almost killed lowriding... people that say you can only fix up certain cars, certain years, done up in a certain way... just do what you like, worry about you and your club and don't bring your personal or club standands to others and say their cars aren't shit because it didn't meet what you would've done... my two cents...


 Never heard of them tell me more


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> whats disrespectful?:dunno: the man wants a white shirt and there 4 for $10 at k momo


 Agh I'ma going to stick to target


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SORRY HOMIE I SNAP......


 Im not talking to you no more, snap


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Agh I'ma going to stick to target


mexicans dont shop at target


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Haven't posted in here in a while (not like I ever posted a lot in the 1st place haha) but just wanna add alil sumthin 2 the discussion if I can... bein around my cousins club in cali (Royal Familia CC) I understad every1s points and views myself I have a 59 bel air sedan nowhere near completion or even street worthy yet but I would consider the owner of the car a lowrider wether he had a old school impala or O4 hyaundai on wires the car is like the icing on the cake 2 me its the heart and soul he has for the rides and knowledge he's willing 2 share with the homies or youngsters comin up I. Would like 2 consider myself a lowrider even tho my car is in my backyard not doin nething but I loves thes rides I even got the lowrider face on my arm when I was 19 cuz I wanna do this for life...had a few drinks so if I'm rambling or dnt make sense blame the coronas haha...that is all


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

AZs finest13 said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while (not like I ever posted a lot in the 1st place haha) but just wanna add alil sumthin 2 the discussion if I can... bein around my cousins club in cali (Royal Familia CC) I understad every1s points and views myself I have a 59 bel air sedan nowhere near completion or even street worthy yet but I would consider the owner of the car a lowrider wether he had a old school impala or O4 hyaundai on wires the car is like the icing on the cake 2 me its the heart and soul he has for the rides and knowledge he's willing 2 share with the homies or youngsters comin up I. Would like 2 consider myself a lowrider even tho my car is in my backyard not doin nething but I loves thes rides I even got the lowrider face on my arm when I was 19 cuz I wanna do this for life...had a few drinks so if I'm rambling or dnt make sense blame the coronas haha...that is all


that being said it to me it seems like it ALL depends on the person! whoever wants to be in a club needs to decide whether they just wana club to hang around and cruise or go and compete in shows.i know im not the one here with the most experience im still young but i guess you just gotta pick what kinda club you wana be a part of. and if you dont like either you can go solo:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZs finest13 said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while (not like I ever posted a lot in the 1st place haha) but just wanna add alil sumthin 2 the discussion if I can... bein around my cousins club in cali (Royal Familia CC) I understad every1s points and views myself I have a 59 bel air sedan nowhere near completion or even street worthy yet but I would consider the owner of the car a lowrider wether he had a old school impala or O4 hyaundai on wires the car is like the icing on the cake 2 me its the heart and soul he has for the rides and knowledge he's willing 2 share with the homies or youngsters comin up I. Would like 2 consider myself a lowrider even tho my car is in my backyard not doin nething but I loves thes rides I even got the lowrider face on my arm when I was 19 cuz I wanna do this for life...had a few drinks so if I'm rambling or dnt make sense blame the coronas haha...that is all


 It's all good bro you can be anything you want to be if you need any parts hit me up and or go to www. Impalapro.com and tell them Juan sent you


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> mexicans dont shop at target


 Do 2


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Do 2


only when we got coupons


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> It's all good bro you can be anything you want to be if you need any parts hit me up and or go to www. Impalapro.com and tell them Juan sent you


 4sure thanks bro


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Its the so called "purest" that almost killed lowriding... people that say you can only fix up certain cars, certain years, done up in a certain way... just do what you like, worry about you and your club and don't bring your personal or club standands to others and say their cars aren't shit because it didn't meet what you would've done... my two cents...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> only when we got coupons


 They have coupons, damn it


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> ITS COMING BACK.....THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN SOUTHERN, AZ WITH THE BEST RIDES IN AZ AND SOUTHERN CALI....DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW... BIG MONEY FOR THE HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW WINNERS $5000. SAVE THE DATE NOW AND HOPE TO SEE ALL THOSE CLEAN RIDES HOPPERS OUT AGAIN AT THIS YEARS SHOW......


 Nice looking flyer


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ARIZA70 said:


> View attachment 365577
> posting for the homies


 Another good looking flyer looks like it's going to be a good event tooProps


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ARIZA70 said:


> View attachment 365577
> posting for the homies



_Little help......








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> ITS COMING BACK.....THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN SOUTHERN, AZ WITH THE BEST RIDES IN AZ AND SOUTHERN CALI....DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW... BIG MONEY FOR THE HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW WINNERS $5000. SAVE THE DATE NOW AND HOPE TO SEE ALL THOSE CLEAN RIDES HOPPERS OUT AGAIN AT THIS YEARS SHOW......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Well said


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Its the so called "purest" that almost killed lowriding... people that say you can only fix up certain cars, certain years, done up in a certain way... just do what you like, worry about you and your club and don't bring your personal or club standands to others and say their cars aren't shit because it didn't meet what you would've done... my two cents...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


AZs finest13 said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while (not like I ever posted a lot in the 1st place haha) but just wanna add alil sumthin 2 the discussion if I can... bein around my cousins club in cali (Royal Familia CC) I understad every1s points and views myself I have a 59 bel air sedan nowhere near completion or even street worthy yet but I would consider the owner of the car a lowrider wether he had a old school impala or O4 hyaundai on wires the car is like the icing on the cake 2 me its the heart and soul he has for the rides and knowledge he's willing 2 share with the homies or youngsters comin up I. Would like 2 consider myself a lowrider even tho my car is in my backyard not doin nething but I loves thes rides I even got the lowrider face on my arm when I was 19 cuz I wanna do this for life...had a few drinks so if I'm rambling or dnt make sense blame the coronas haha...that is all


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__WOW!_ _13 pages later!!!!!
Just like the ol days! Is'nt it Titty Thursday or something? Anyway.....
Please be safe out there! 








_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> LMAO!! No, just catching up on all the chat!! You all know I dont like the BS when it happens in here!! But like Chucky said..... good to see us in here again!!
> We have our rules/standards for Identity CC. But they are ours and may not be ths same as other clubs. So we will press on. I just know that my PLAQUE means everything to me.
> It represents My CLUB, My CAR, My Family and ME!!! I will never disrespect it. Smiley says it right when he says Az Side has to be respectful to one another.
> If you were at DannyBoys funeral...... you seen what respect is all about and how the AZ Side came together.
> Peace Fellas


I know luna I was just just messing


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

D.J. Midnite WILL START DJing AT HENRYS JACKS IN AVONDALE SEPTEMBER 22nd... D.J. Midnite WILL BE THERE THURSDAYS AND SUNDAYS PLAYING YOUR FAVORIT OLD SCHOOL, HIP HOP, FUNK, TEJANO, DISCO, OLDIES, CUMBIAS,....... HENRYS JACK'S PLACE BAR & NIGHT CLUB 613 E. WESTERN AVE. AVONDALE AZ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ THIS JUST IN 


[h=2]







[/h]D.J. Midnite WILL START DJing AT HENRYS JACKS IN AVONDALE SEPTEMBER 22nd... D.J. Midnite WILL BE THERE THURSDAYS AND SUNDAYS PLAYING YOUR FAVORIT OLD SCHOOL, HIP HOP, FUNK, TEJANO, DISCO, OLDIES, CUMBIAS,....... HENRYS JACK'S PLACE BAR & NIGHT CLUB 613 E. WESTERN AVE. AVONDALE AZ...​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD AZ THIS JUST IN
> 
> 
> [h=2]
> ...


hows it going, smiley602


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD AZ THIS JUST IN
> 
> 
> [h=2]
> ...


puto


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

man i missed quite a debate.. :around:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> man i missed quite a debate.. :around:


na you didn't


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Techniques 2nd Annual Toy/School supply drive and show and shine. Coming December 3rd. Mark them calenders. Flyer coming soon....*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> hows it going, smiley602


WHATS GOOD ENCINAS SHIT JUST HERE BUSTING MY ASS AT WORK TRYING TO MAKE THAT VEGAS MONEY, WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

SO WHO IS DRIVING OUT TO AVONDALE TO GO TO MIDNITES SHIT?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD ENCINAS SHIT JUST HERE BUSTING MY ASS AT WORK TRYING TO MAKE THAT VEGAS MONEY, WHAT YOU UP TO


SAME HERE TRYING TO FIGER OUT WHATS FOR LUNCH RITE NOW


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

GOING TO TRY SEE YOU GUYS UP THEIR


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

Any body going to jacks tonight to support DJ midnight ? ?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

whats up az


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

what time does it kick off


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DRINK SPECIALS START AT 8. THAT'S WHAT TIME I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_








_[/QUOTE]

QUOTE=rgarcia15928;14576919]ITS COMING BACK.....THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN SOUTHERN, AZ WITH THE BEST RIDES IN AZ AND SOUTHERN CALI....DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW... BIG MONEY FOR THE HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW WINNERS $5000. SAVE THE DATE NOW AND HOPE TO SEE ALL THOSE CLEAN RIDES HOPPERS OUT AGAIN AT THIS YEARS SHOW......




















[/QUOTE]


badass flyers:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QUOTE=rgarcia15928;14576919]ITS COMING BACK.....THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN SOUTHERN, AZ WITH THE BEST RIDES IN AZ AND SOUTHERN CALI....DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW... BIG MONEY FOR THE HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW WINNERS $5000. SAVE THE DATE NOW AND HOPE TO SEE ALL THOSE CLEAN RIDES HOPPERS OUT AGAIN AT THIS YEARS SHOW......















[/QUOTE]badass flyers:thumbsup:[/QUOTE] Yup


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> holy shit that means i can get a white red black and grey! but they shrink after one wash :tears:


 U gotta hang dry them homie the dryer shrinks them


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats good AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

east side cruise next saturday october 1st. no set place yet,more info to come..
I know alot of OG AZ side riders live in
the east valley so All you east valley riders come show how we do in the big AZ.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> [h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 10 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *ENCINAS*
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Chillin tonight........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice stogie,,, you like them chits huh,,, put some endo in one for me







and we can call it a day.... 
and i changed my hours,,, im outee @5 bruh!!! nice pic!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SORRY HOMIE I SNAP......


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

this saturday & sunday we need help on a car wash for Joe angel Alvidrez funeral, Car wash will be held on 75th and indian school
behind taco bell, bring out your Lowriders he loved low lows it starts at 9:00am-4:00pm show everyone how Az does it and bring ur cars out any donation 
would be great and if anybody wants to help out would be very appreciated thank you all.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZs finest13 said:


> Haven't posted in here in a while (not like I ever posted a lot in the 1st place haha) but just wanna add alil sumthin 2 the discussion if I can... bein around my cousins club in cali (Royal Familia CC) I understad every1s points and views myself I have a 59 bel air sedan nowhere near completion or even street worthy yet but I would consider the owner of the car a lowrider wether he had a old school impala or O4 hyaundai on wires the car is like the icing on the cake 2 me its the heart and soul he has for the rides and knowledge he's willing 2 share with the homies or youngsters comin up I. Would like 2 consider myself a lowrider even tho my car is in my backyard not doin nething but I loves thes rides I even got the lowrider face on my arm when I was 19 cuz I wanna do this for life...had a few drinks so if I'm rambling or dnt make sense blame the coronas haha...that is all



i think this sums it up the best,,,,, im a lowrider,, from a kid,,,, and when i ride my lowrider IT FEELS good,,, and it makes me feel good to just be cruisin , and people breakin they necks tryin to catch a look,,, or when somebody pulls up and says nice truck bro thats sweet,,, or when a lil kid sees me hit my switches,,,, AND MY TRUCK AINT NOWHERE NEAR DONE!!!
BEEN A RUFF YEAR FOR ME,,, BUT THIS AINT FACEBOOK,,,,,
BUT THIS NEXT YEAR,,, WHEN I PUT PLAQUE IN MY BACK WINDOW,, WHEN IDENTITY'S STANDARDS HAVE BEEN MET,,, IM GONNA BE HAPPY AND PROUD OF MY RIDE , FOR ME AS PERSON AND AS A CLUB MEMBER,,, AND THE BEST PART IS WHEN IM SITTIN IN THAT BAD BOY DOIN WHAT I LOVE THE MOST

LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> i think this sums it up the best,,,,, im a lowrider,, from a kid,,,, and when i ride my lowrider looks good,,, and it makes me feel good to just be cruisin , and people breakin they necks tryin to catch a look,,, or when somebody pulls up and says nice truck bro thats sweet,,, or when a lil kid sees me hit my switches,,,, AND MY TRUCK AINT NOWHERE NEAR DONE!!!
> BEEN A RUFF YEAR FOR ME,,, BUT THIS AINT FACEBOOK,,,,,
> BUT THIS NEXT YEAR,,, WHEN I PUT PLAQUE IN MY BACK WINDOW,, WHEN IDENTIY'S STSNDARDS HAVE BEEN MET,,, IM GONNA BE HAPPY AND PROUD OF MY RIDE , FOR ME AS PERSON AND AS A CLUB MEMBER,,, AND THE BEST PART IS WHEN IM SITTIN IN THAT BAD BOY DOIN WHAT I LOVE THE MOST
> 
> LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> :thumbsup:


FUCK YOUR THUMBS UP MIKEY LOL MAS PUTO DID YOU KNOW YOU GOT ART ALL EXCITED ABOUT THE SHIRTLESS MAN HUG.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i think this sums it up the best,,,,, im a lowrider,, from a kid,,,, and when i ride my lowrider IT FEELS good,,, and it makes me feel good to just be cruisin , and people breakin they necks tryin to catch a look,,, or when somebody pulls up and says nice truck bro thats sweet,,, or when a lil kid sees me hit my switches,,,, AND MY TRUCK AINT NOWHERE NEAR DONE!!!
> BEEN A RUFF YEAR FOR ME,,, BUT THIS AINT FACEBOOK,,,,,
> BUT THIS NEXT YEAR,,, WHEN I PUT PLAQUE IN MY BACK WINDOW,, WHEN IDENTIY'S STSNDARDS HAVE BEEN MET,,, IM GONNA BE HAPPY AND PROUD OF MY RIDE , FOR ME AS PERSON AND AS A CLUB MEMBER,,, AND THE BEST PART IS WHEN IM SITTIN IN THAT BAD BOY DOIN WHAT I LOVE THE MOST
> 
> HUGGING MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FIXEDEDED wait....what!?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> whats up az


:wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i think this sums it up the best,,,,, im a lowrider,, from a kid,,,, and when i ride my lowrider IT FEELS good,,, and it makes me feel good to just be cruisin , and people breakin they necks tryin to catch a look,,, or when somebody pulls up and says nice truck bro thats sweet,,, or when a lil kid sees me hit my switches,,,, AND MY TRUCK AINT NOWHERE NEAR DONE!!!
> BEEN A RUFF YEAR FOR ME,,, BUT THIS AINT FACEBOOK,,,,,
> BUT THIS NEXT YEAR,,, WHEN I PUT PLAQUE IN MY BACK WINDOW,, WHEN IDENTITY'S STANDARDS HAVE BEEN MET,,, IM GONNA BE HAPPY AND PROUD OF MY RIDE , FOR ME AS PERSON AND AS A CLUB MEMBER,,, AND THE BEST PART IS WHEN IM SITTIN IN THAT BAD BOY DOIN WHAT I LOVE THE MOST
> 
> LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lowriding and it feels so good.. supersiding thru my neighborhood..
(in my best singin voice)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Galaxieriderz said:


> *Techniques 2nd Annual Toy/School supply drive and show and shine. Coming December 3rd. Mark them calenders. Flyer coming soon....*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> east side cruise next saturday october 1st. no set place yet,more info to come.. I know alot of OG AZ side riders live inthe east valley so All you east valley riders come show how we do in the big AZ.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> DRINK SPECIALS START AT 8. THAT'S WHAT TIME I WILL BE THERE.


 I'll be their at 8:01 so I don't have to wait behind you for a beer


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

blkrag said:


> U gotta hang dry them homie the dryer shrinks them


 It's less work if you get a hot chick to do it for you


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> lowriding and it feels so good.. supersiding thru my neighborhood..(in my best singin voice)


 Second verse same as the first


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 365929


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOUR THUMBS UP MIKEY LOL MAS PUTO DID YOU KNOW YOU GOT ART ALL EXCITED ABOUT THE SHIRTLESS MAN HUG.


AHHH PUTO YOU KNOW YOU LIKEDED FOO!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> I'll be their at 8:01 so I don't have to wait behind you for a beer


IM GONNA DROP A DOLLAR AND TELL THEM KEEP THEM COMING ALL NIGHT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> It's less work if you get a hot chick to do it for you


JUST BUY THEM 5X BIGGER


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> JUST BUY THEM 5X BIGGER


But then you dont get to watch the hot chick hang your shirts.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> lowriding and it feels so good.. supersiding thru my neighborhood..
> (in my best singin voice)


STOP YOUR ESCARING THE KIDS!!!!!! LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> But then you dont get to watch the hot chick hang your shirts.


MY OLD LADY WOULD KICK MY ASS IF I WAS WATCHING A HOT CHICK:roflmao:
J/K I LOVE MY OLD LADY!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> MY OLD LADY WOULD KICK MY ASS IF I WAS WATCHING A HOT CHICK:roflmao:
> J/K I LOVE MY OLD LADY!



whoooooped! lol jk


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whoooooped! lol jk


I WHOOOOOP THE PUSSY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN! WE NEED TO START SOME SHIT TODAY! ITS BACK TO BEING DEAD ASS LAYITLOW!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IM OUT NIKKAS OFF TO THE BAR


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

64sub said:


> you guys are intense!! each club has there own standards, and if some one wants to roll primer so be it, its all about the cruisin and freindship to me anyway, i cant plaque your primer, but i havnt forgot where i came from either, i rolled primer for a long time because i had to to pay the bills
> 
> CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :roflmao:



If i want to have a carclub plaque , in my primer cutlass , its none of your business !! .
you are not paying for it , like the homie said ...we all have bills to pay. . 

We fix our cars , at our pace .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:............:thumbsup:..............:thumbsup:










:finger:...............:finger:..............:finger:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


:wave:uffin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:uffin:




Whats up !! Big Roach ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

dads86regal said:


> :drama::drama::drama::drama:




I know rite ..........LOL ! !


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> IM OUT NIKKAS OFF TO THE BAR


LIAR


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

blah


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I would like to say thank you to everyone who was able to make Danny Boy's funereal services on Sunday evening and Monday.uffin: It has been a very sad week capped off by an awsome cruise that Danny would have been proud of. So many friends who took time off and brought out their rides on a weekday to pay tribute to a fallen friend was just inspiring and breath taking. I know for a fact that our lowrider community if filled with great people!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...



Thats whats up !!
:thumbsup:......................:angel:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn it got quiet up in here, whats crakin Az side?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: mikes buying first round for everyone tonight!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


????????????????????:dunno::shocked:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DJ Midnite gig is cancelled tonite!!! the one at Henry jacks Place


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> If i want to have a carclub plaque , in my primer cutlass , its none of your business !! .you are not paying for it , like the homie said ...we all have bills to pay. . We fix our cars , at our pace .


 Ya but your cool I respect you and your club respect is earned not force given we all know how hard it is to put money into these cars every lil bit counts from washing it to buying new stuff to wash it witch also adds up and adding stuff to it I've seen you guys do just that it coast just to move these cars from show to show to each their Owen and even though I'm on a bulletin board I'm just talking to this guy From KNIGHTS IMAGE C C so but out


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Ya but your cool I respect you and your club respect is earned not force given we all know how hard it is to put money into these cars every lil bit counts from washing it to buying new stuff to wash it witch also adds up and adding stuff to it I've seen you guys do just that it coast just to move these cars from show to show to each their Owen and even though I'm on a bulletin board I'm just talking to this guy From KNIGHTS IMAGE C C so but out


am i kool:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> am i kool:dunno:


 Ya I guess ha ha


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Ya but your cool I respect you and your club respect is earned not force given we all know how hard it is to put money into these cars every lil bit counts from washing it to buying new stuff to wash it witch also adds up and adding stuff to it I've seen you guys do just that it coast just to move these cars from show to show to each their Owen and even though I'm on a bulletin board I'm just talking to this guy From KNIGHTS IMAGE C C so but out



:thumbsup:..Thank you homie , it is good to know there is still people out there , that have a " Real Respect " for other
peoples cars and there clubs . :h5: .. and also we have mad respect for you guys , Identity car club .
See you guys out there ....:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> am i kool:dunno:






Yes you are ! ! !


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:drama: wow... Crazy last couple pages... :wow:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Knightstalker said:


> :drama: wow... Crazy last couple pages... :wow:


 Yuuuup


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> Yuuuup


 Pass the popcorn bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Who sells powerballs cheap in AZ? And whats their price range?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

So did I miss anything ????


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who sells powerballs cheap in AZ? And whats their price range?


 You can get the power ball at circle k for 1 dollar Chit am I bad it said powerballs dnt know homie am I bad dhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who sells powerballs cheap in AZ? And whats their price range?


http://www.arizonalottery.com/Games/Powerball.html?GameID=1&TokenID=159.87.132.12


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> ????????????????????:dunno::shocked:


talk to the boss


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:..Thank you homie , it is good to know there is still people out there , that have a " Real Respect " for other
> peoples cars and there clubs . :h5: .. and also we have mad respect for you guys , Identity car club .
> See you guys out there ....:thumbsup:



Its all good weasel. Like i said before. Knights be looking strong these days. keep up the good work.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> IM GONNA DROP A DOLLAR AND TELL THEM KEEP THEM COMING ALL NIGHT!


Sprites all night long!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sprites all night long!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

AZ bump! hope all my bruthas r keepin kool!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sprites all night long!


mike your cut off :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> talk to the boss


 Yes my son ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!

We got the never before seen pic's of the Superior Show now up on our website!!!!!

LINK: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

PLUS WE GOT OUR VERSION OF THIS VIDEO UP NOW ON OUR HOMEPAGE NOW!!!!!






YEAH I KNOW ALITTLE LATE RIGHT? BUT WE JUST FOUND THIS LOST FOOTAGE! ALOT OF CAR CLUBS MADE THIS SHOW! IF YOU DID'NT SEE YOUR CAR OR YOUR CLUB IN THIS ONE.....
SEE IF YOUR IN THE NEW VERSION!!!!!!! 

Link for video: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


"Pick of the Day"!

　









Guess where this was shot?


"And please lets support this group of car clubs"
They've been there for us in every way........
_　

　








　

　

_United!!!!!
We can make a difference........:thumbsup:

_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> If i want to have a carclub plaque , in my primer cutlass , its none of your business !! .
> you are not paying for it , like the homie said ...we all have bills to pay. .
> 
> We fix our cars , at our pace .


My monte was primer for years and also broke down. Shit ain't easy man. Unity always had my back though. Didnt get to plaque it but I was still part of the Family.:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>



this on black friday??:dunno:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

central cruise oct 8th, USO will be out , hope to see you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

64sub said:


> central cruise oct 8th, USO will be out , hope to see you out there :thumbsup:


day before vegaS:dunno:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> day before vegaS:dunno:


woops, USO wont be there,:buttkick: no sense of time :twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

64sub said:


> woops, USO wont be there,:buttkick: no sense of time :twak:


LOL USO WILL BE ON THE STRIP.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Solo rider. What's good gente.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Solo rider. What's good gente.


Cars lookin good, who did the leafing and striping?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

64sub said:


> woops, USO wont be there,:buttkick: no sense of time :twak:


Those smileys are beating the hell out of each other.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Cars lookin good, who did the leafing and striping?


 Chavo did the work. Thanx for the compliment.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> STOP YOUR ESCARING THE KIDS!!!!!! LOL


and makin the dogs howll


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Solo rider. What's good gente.


YOUR PROFILE SAYS MAJESTICS:dunno: NERVER THE LESS NICE CAR.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> and makin the dogs howll


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Chavo did the work. Thanx for the compliment.


Damn Chavo puts his touch on allot of cars, he gets down to, made Lunas64 look gangster.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


Whats crakin Mike?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WE'LL BE HERE AND VEGAS!!!!!









Nokturnl said:


> OCT 8 2011
> 
> Largest, car cruise in in AZ. Everyone welcome, lots
> of parking, vendors, great food and live bands and D.J free for spectators, and
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WE'LL BE HERE AND VEGAS!!!!!


1You taking the Sebring to vegas?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> YOUR PROFILE SAYS MAJESTICS:dunno: NERVER THE LESS NICE CAR.


 Need to change that.thanx for reminding me


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> 1You taking the Sebring to vegas?


 CAN'T AFFORD IT HOMIE.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> and makin the dogs howll


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> LOL USO WILL BE ON THE STRIP.


 """"IDENTITY""""will be on the strip to


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> """"IDENTITY""""will be on the strip to


IDENTITY WILL BE IDENTIFIED AS BURRACHOS ON THE STRIP


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody know where Big Ben has been latley? I ask because Torta Tuesday and Fine Ass Fridays keep passing by uncelebrated. Wheres the caberet king?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody know where Big Ben has been latley? I ask because Torta Tuesday and Fine Ass Fridays keep passing by uncelebrated. Wheres the caberet king?


ITS LUNCH TIME. HES PROABALY AT THE BUFFET!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> So did I miss anything ????


TU PIPI, NO LO PUEDES MIRAR EN EL CHOWER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

So is there nothing for this weekend?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> IDENTITY WILL BE IDENTIFIED AS BURRACHOS ON THE STRIP


 Thats Mr Burrachos to you buddy what's Going on Mikey


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> So is there nothing for this weekend?


GOT THIS FROM MIKE PREZ OF GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER ...Old school c c will be hosting a big cruise dis sunday in respect n memory 2 all members n lowriders who have past away in da lowrider community all car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave n thomas at qt at 6pm. Dis sunday.da 25.th


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW! STILL PACKING A FULL HOUSE! LOOKS LIKE OG AZSIDE IS BACK!:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Thats Mr Burrachos to you buddy what's Going on Mikey


REGRETING BEING A BURRACHO LAST NITE! IM SO TIRED.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GOT THIS FROM MIKE PREZ OF GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER ...Old school c c will be hosting a big cruise dis sunday in respect n memory 2 all members n lowriders who have past away in da lowrider community all car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave n thomas at qt at 6pm. Dis sunday.da 25.th


OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT THAT.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Solo rider. What's good gente.


NICE CUTTY!!! WHAT YEAR??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GOT THIS FROM MIKE PREZ OF GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER ...Old school c c will be hosting a big cruise dis sunday in respect n memory 2 all members n lowriders who have past away in da lowrider community all car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave n thomas at qt at 6pm. Dis sunday.da 25.th


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > GOT THIS FROM MIKE PREZ OF GLENDALE AZ CHAPTER ...Old school c c will be hosting a big cruise dis sunday in respect n memory 2 all members n lowriders who have past away in da lowrider community all car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave n thomas at qt at 6pm. Dis sunday.da 25.th
> ...


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

please pass this on car wash going on right now for joe angel [email protected] ave just south of indian school rd also a car washwill be held for him this saturday @ 8am untill you stop coming @mcdonalds on central and southern all donations will help the family with funeral cost its very sad lil homie was found shot and dead after a week missing please helf thanks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT DOES THAT SAY? I NEED TO GET SOME GLASSES.
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> please pass this on car wash going on right now for joe angel [email protected] ave just south of indian school rd also a car washwill be held for him this saturday @ 8am untill you stop coming @mcdonalds on central and southern all donations will help the family with funeral cost its very sad lil homie was found shot and dead after a week missing please helf thanks


THATS FUCKED UP. MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY.


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*






DONT FORGET OCTOBER 15 2011 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME ROLLERZ ONLY PHX
*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > I DO TO THATS WHY I MADE IT BIGGER BUD LIGHT IS FOR THE WEAK!!!
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > IM GONNA PRETEND THAT I REALLY NEED GLASSES AND I DIDNT READ THAT.
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *
> View attachment 366659
> DONT FORGET OCTOBER 15 2011 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME ROLLERZ ONLY PHX
> *


MY COMMUNITY NEEDS HELP CLEANING MY FRONT YARD! LOL JK
I WILL BE THERE HOMIE.
DAMN IT IM TIRED I NEED A BEER AND MEMES


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*unity_mike*
*Identity Original*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > I DO TO THATS WHY I MADE IT BIGGER BUD LIGHT IS FOR THE WEAK!!!
> ...


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Lets get that cruise poppin!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> So is there nothing for this weekend?



THIS IS GOING ON TONIGHT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


TT's are always good smiley


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > NO BUDLIGHT IS FOR US BROKE MEXICANS!
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Justin-Az*+
*ENCINAS*
*ART LOKS*+
*Identity Original*
*westcoast_lowlow*
*unity_mike*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> please pass this on car wash going on right now for joe angel [email protected] ave just south of indian school rd also a car washwill be held for him this saturday @ 8am untill you stop coming @mcdonalds on central and southern all donations will help the family with funeral cost its very sad lil homie was found shot and dead after a week missing please helf thanks


man sorry to hear my condolence to him and to the family


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


>


 :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :inout:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :inout:


Whats crackin Mando.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Lets get that cruise poppin!


What Cruise?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> please pass this on car wash going on right now for joe angel [email protected] ave just south of indian school rd also a car washwill be held for him this saturday @ 8am untill you stop coming @mcdonalds on central and southern all donations will help the family with funeral cost its very sad lil homie was found shot and dead after a week missing please helf thanks


My condolences to the family and friends of the victim.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


Damn Playa you killin that honey badger, What Art gots to say bout this?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> TT's are always good smiley


YES SIR YES THEY ARE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


sup homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *
> View attachment 366659
> DONT FORGET OCTOBER 15 2011 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HELPING ONE COMMUNITY AT A TIME ROLLERZ ONLY PHX
> *


TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> sup homie


WHAT IS GOOD MR. MANDO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT IS GOOD MR. MANDO


same old shit! Took the blazer for a spin, hit some switches


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

16 DAYS TILL VEGAS HOLY SHIT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> same old shit! Took the blazer for a spin, hit some switches


THATS WHATS UP I HAVENT HAD MY RIDE FOR ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF NOW


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> THATS WHATS UP I HAVENT HAD MY RIDE FOR ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF NOW


where it at?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP RICHARD


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup AZSIDE! Henry sent this pic and asked me to post it! Reppin Majestics Phx in Pittsburgh!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> same old shit! Took the blazer for a spin, hit some switches


YES HE DID! HOPPING DOWN COUNTRY CLUB WHILE I WAS PASSING BY! DAM HOMIE! YOU WERE CATCHING AIR ESE! IAM YOUR WITNESS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sup az siders, I have three 13' center gold (4th is rusted) for sale.They are in good condition but not for show, they have no leaks.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> where it at?


PAINTERS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> PAINTERS


you need to calm down already! lol jk. same colors?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> PAINTERS


What painters painting it and what they doing to it?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YES HE DID! HOPPING DOWN COUNTRY CLUB WHILE I WAS PASSING BY! DAM HOMIE! YOU WERE CATCHING AIR ESE! IAM YOUR WITNESS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


After I passed you, I saw a car from Majestics too, I locked up on him but he turned the corner acted like he didnt see me.....it was a blue caprice  He didnt want none of this! lol jk Enrique lifted my ride. I always see him crusing down country club!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chilango's-67 said:


> Sup az siders, I have three 13' center gold (4th is rusted) for sale.They are in good condition but not for show, they have no leaks.


post price, with or without knock offs and adapters what kind of adapters etc etc so people know whats up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> post price, with or without knock offs and adapters what kind of adapters etc etc so people know whats up


cash amount or cases of beer. Beer is good currency with lowriders!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> cash amount or cases of beer. Beer is good currency with lowriders!


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Is there an event that he went to?



BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZSIDE! Henry sent this pic and asked me to post it! Reppin Majestics Phx in Pittsburgh!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you need to calm down already! lol jk. same colors?





Justin-Az said:


> What painters painting it and what they doing to it?


SOMETHING DIFFERENT A GUY NAMED FERNANDO AKA TWO FACE CUSTOMS HALF HIS FACE IS TATTED UP. I WANNA BUST IT OUT FOR THE SHOW SO ILL POST UP A SNEEK PEAK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> SOMETHING DIFFERENT A GUY NAMED FERNANDO AKA TWO FACE CUSTOMS HALF HIS FACE IS TATTED UP. I WANNA BUST IT OUT FOR THE SHOW SO ILL POST UP A SNEEK PEAK


Is that the homie with the red bomb all muraled up?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Is there an event that he went to?


his job takes him back east every now and then. But he always reppin when he goes. He sent me pics before at different spots he hits up back east.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A SNEEK PEAK.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck! Found this in my photobucket. I was going through it and saw a bunch of pics I forgot about lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Is that the homie with the red bomb all muraled up?


NO THATS A DIFFERENT DUDE SAME CLUB THO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> A SNEEK PEAK.



looks real good


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> NO THATS A DIFFERENT DUDE SAME CLUB THO


<br><br>

cool


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> looks real good


THANKS BRO HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE READY FOR VEGAS

THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS IF ALL OF AZ LINES UP TOGETHER IN VEGAS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS BRO HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE READY FOR VEGAS
> 
> THAT WOULD BE BAD ASS IF ALL OF AZ LINES UP TOGETHER IN VEGAS



would look sick. blazer wont make it this year


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

damn I got a shit load of pics i forgot about in photobucket! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

one of my favorites


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> would look sick. blazer wont make it this year


WHY NOT BRO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> WHY NOT BRO


i have a lot of stuff i want to get done. Didnt want to take it looking the same. Plus I had some family that needed some help (financial) so i sent some cash that way to help them out. Blazer can wait, gotta take care of FAMILY FIRST!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i have a lot of stuff i want to get done. Didnt want to take it looking the same. Plus I had some family that needed some help (financial) so i sent some cash that way to help them out. Blazer can wait, gotta take care of FAMILY FIRST!



YES SIR FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> A SNEEK PEAK.


Damn that looks tight . Is two-face the same guy that painted Majestic Randys roof on his old Impala?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Damn that looks tight . Is two-face the same guy that painted Majestic Randys roof on his old Impala?


NOT SURE BRO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> damn I got a shit load of pics i forgot about in photobucket! lol


I like these bomb pics, they look badass.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


CLASSIC


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody remember this shit?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> What Cruise?


 Sunday cruise that Old School C.C. Is havin. Someone posted it earlier on here


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 Gotta Hand it to you man these are nice pic's but where can I get one of those for my trunk though


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Gotta Hand it to you man these are nice pic's but where can I get one of those for my trunk though


You only want 1 for the trunk? I want 3 or 4.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SOMETHING DIFFERENT A GUY NAMED FERNANDO AKA TWO FACE CUSTOMS HALF HIS FACE IS TATTED UP. I WANNA BUST IT OUT FOR THE SHOW SO ILL POST UP A SNEEK PEAK


I think i have seen his work, :thumbsup:, did he use to be at the south side, then later on moved to around 39th and roosevelt??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NICE PICS MONDO!!!


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

need a pain job hit me up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 366751
> View attachment 366752
> View attachment 366753
> View attachment 366755
> need a pain job hit me up


How your prices is looking ?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *25 guests*)

*elphoenixquetzal*
WTF!!!!*﻿﻿*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

There are currently 29 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 23 guests)

*Justin-Az*
*:RO~Chucky:*
*CADILLAC JAY*
*phx1976*
*elphoenixquetzal*+
:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup az


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup az


Not much, Just home chillin, spending my birthday with the kids. What you doing?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Gotta Hand it to you man these are nice pic's but where can I get one of those for my trunk though


its like a plaque, you earn one! :roflmao:


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

depends on the car and what u want


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> How your prices is looking ?


 depends on the car and wat u want


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin az side?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

makes me wanna lift mine:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YES HE DID! HOPPING DOWN COUNTRY CLUB WHILE I WAS PASSING BY! DAM HOMIE! YOU WERE CATCHING AIR ESE! IAM YOUR WITNESS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


 :scrutinize: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> makes me wanna lift mine:biggrin:


Thats a badass icecream truck


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> makes me wanna lift mine:biggrin:


 :wave: WA'SUP HOMIE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Mando?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone has a nice bike for sell please pm me.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> A SNEEK PEAK.



is that the jetta??


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> its like a plaque, you earn one! :roflmao:


 Your gonna have to teach me then next show


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! :biggrin:


 Lay it low Rules post PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHUCKS66 said:


> is that the jetta??


 Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! :biggrin:


_I skin it! Hand on the Bible!:yes:_


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Lay it low Rules post PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

HERE'S WHAT I GOT SO FAR HOMIE'S.....

_Old School CC will be hosting a big cruise this sunday in respect in memory to all members in lowrider clubs who have past away in the lowrider community. All car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave & thomas at QT at 6pm. This sunday on the 25th. :thumbsup: 

Tomorrow!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL MIKE JUST PUT A 12 PACK IN THE YARD SOMEONE WILL HELP YOU CLEAN THE YARD


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Lay it low Rules post PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


it happened you seen it at dannys boys cruise! All day long! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> it happened you seen it at dannys boys cruise! All day long! :thumbsup:


 No member, but I do member you almost got that cop on the bike hit by a a white car when he ask me what your name was later that day I covered for you Jack ; )


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> No member, but I do member you almost got that cop on the bike hit by a a white car when he ask me what your name was later that day I covered for you Jack ; )



wasnt me, that bitch tried to turn on her own! If she would have turned it would have been all over for that dude!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ8FT_3ulq8&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

<object width="400" height="240" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/280897121921900" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/280897121921900" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="240"></embed></object>


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*VIDEO OF DANNY BOYS LAST HOP<object width="400" height="240" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/280897121921900" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/280897121921900" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="240"></embed></object>*_


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Powerballs 60 a pair.. hit me up this weekend if you need a set..


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

How much!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> How much!


is that question for me?


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WATS GOIN DOWN AZ SIDE :dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Powerballs 60 a pair.. hit me up this weekend if you need a set..


TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anybody got a gas tank for 89 caprice for sale?? i need it asap let me know


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> is that question for me?




How much will a set of hopping springs be , for my cutlass with a V-8 engine ?? .. Maybe 4/12 tons.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody know how to post youtube videos in here? If so let me know so I can post up some country music videos. :twak:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:.................:loco:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Powerballs 60 a pair.. hit me up this weekend if you need a set..


TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anybody got a gas tank for 89 caprice for sale?? i need it asap let me know


 Pick a part on 23rd ave and buckeye they had a few boxes last time I went


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anybody got a gas tank for 89 caprice for sale?? i need it asap let me know


http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...apwcid=P1135867996W43b3f85c7ab9e&apwidd69Mywa


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn Justin... Fucking MTV DJ !!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> You only want 1 for the trunk? I want 3 or 4.


if i get too many then they might fight


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> if i get too many then they might fight


LOL That might be a new gig, let them bitches scrap then charge folks money to watch, could sell beer too. :rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> if i get too many then they might fight


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


>


 The blond had her the first round if she really would hit her Na the ones I know fight like betta fish


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

__HERE'S WHAT I GOT SO FAR HOMIE'S.....

_Old School CC will be hosting a big cruise this sunday in respect in memory to all members in lowrider clubs who have past away in the lowrider community. All car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave & thomas at QT at 6pm. This sunday on the 25th. :thumbsup: 

Today!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homies desert life fam in da house. were will the cruz stop at


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

THANKS FOR STOPPING BY OUR CARWASH . 

:thumbsup:............................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Weasel...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Joaquin...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Tommy..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ForSale !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

This member has these 14X7 , forsale if anybody want 14's..


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Is this car wash still going on


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

weres tje cruze ending at??


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

South Plaza


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Ill be up there with a few Nokturnal members


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! __HERE'S WHAT I GOT SO FAR HOMIE'S....._Old School CC will be hosting a big cruise this sunday in respect in memory to all members in lowrider clubs who have past away in the lowrider community. All car clubs n solo riders will meet at 27 ave & thomas at QT at 6pm. This sunday on the 25th. :thumbsup: Today!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!
> 
> __HERE'S WHAT I GOT SO FAR HOMIE'S.....
> 
> ...


 SolitoS will be rolling to honor all our lost Ryders and Danny Boy!!!! May they be Remember but never forgotten R.I.P Homies


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Phoenix Riderz will be cruizin


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> Phoenix Riderz will be cruizin


""""""IDENTITY"""""" well be there also:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

What's up AZ Side


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

wtf is this youtube or layitlow


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

badass cruise tonight!


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


chevycaprice89 said:


> badass cruise tonight!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> badass cruise tonight!


props for fixing the car and showing hard


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt damn when I don't work ain't shit going on when I work all the good shit pops off


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt damn when I don't work ain't shit going on when I work all the good shit pops off


join the club, I have to take days off for events but I'm just glad to have a job :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


>


ha ha hay Justtin what part of waddell you from I grew up out their


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 









　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　








　








　









*Techniques 2nd Annual Toy/School supply drive and show and shine. Coming December 3rd. Mark them calenders. Flyer coming soon....*​
　








　









　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ok! "Video of the Day"!!!! :wow:

Here goes the Re-Make of "Riders For Cerebral Palsey Car Show"(lost footage) AZ come out STRONG!!!!!






Great Times!!!!!!
And this time.......
United......
We MADE a difference!!!!!_


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

USO will be having the night at the drive in again on oct 22nd, flyer will be out soon , come out and chill


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> join the club I have to take days off for events but I'm just glad to have a job :thumbsup:


True dat but shit lol.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST

WE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS 
SHOW AND SHINE AT. 
CALLING ALL EAST VALLEY RIDERS, 
LETS MAKE THIS A BIG CRUISE. 
AS USUAL ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
LETS SHOW EM HOW THE BIG AZ GETS DOWN HOMIES 
:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Where u guys cruising to jags for the show n shine


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> anybody remember this shit?


ya i lost 50 bucks on this shit!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> ya i lost 50 bucks on this shit!!


 I missed it, who won ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I missed it, who won ?


IT WAS A TIE!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> ha ha hay Justtin what part of waddell you from I grew up out their


I live in Cortessa the new nieghborhood they built out by the whitetank park in waddell.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> I live in Cortessa the new nieghborhood they built out by the whitetank park in waddell.


 Thats funny bro you ever hear of Waddell Haciendas


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Thats funny bro you ever hear of Waddell Haciendas


Yeah.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> ya i lost 50 bucks on this shit!!





ENCINAS said:


> I missed it, who won ?





ART LOKS said:


> IT WAS A TIE!!!


Ben didnt even compete. Joe stepped up and took it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Az Side?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Ben didnt even compete. Joe stepped up and took it.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Whats crakin Az Side?





The1and0nly said:


> What up az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody know of a good spot to chrome in phx. Message me with info


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS<<<<<<<<<< 5%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT ARE YOU!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ART LOKS<<<<<<<<<<95%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU!!!


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Anybody know of a good spot to chrome in phx. Message me with info


Ive heard Streetlife.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :wow::wow::wow:


Hows the Pontiac going?


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Ive heard Streetlife.


 whats their number?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> whats their number?


Im not sure if this is correct number or not but it was in thier lil profile. 

602-242-3811


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Im not sure if this is correct number or not but it was in thier lil profile.
> 
> 602-242-3811


Also, Modern Arte/ Javiers Customs gets chrome done and it looks good (623) 326-1886


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Also, Modern Arte/ Javiers Customs gets chrome done and it looks good (623) 326-1886


 I appreciate the help bro, ima go shoppin at these places this week


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> I appreciate the help bro, ima go shoppin at these places this week


No problem man, I hope you find place to get chrome done with no problems.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

wfclassics said:


>


you the man Paul my 63 wouldnt be where it is today if it wasnt for you bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art loks what music you got on tap todaty, we need to get this thread crunk.


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> ART LOKS<<<<<<<<<< 5%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU!!!


who you callin poser??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Art loks what music you got on tap todaty, we need to get this thread crunk.






:machinegun:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

64sub said:


> who you callin poser??


ASKIN A QUESTION BRUH!!! I KNOW YOU IN THE 5%:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Hows the Pontiac going?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:twak::twak: Thats USO cali Member's car he is going to bring it down to AZ to get it re done!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Hows the Pontiac going?


 its going no where at all just sitting collecting dust took it to my house yesterday had it at my dads house. I am dead broke buddy but maybe next year it will get worked on......maybe.:|


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :twak::twak: Thats USO cali Member's car he is going to bring it down to AZ to get it re done!!


I CAN READ LIL KID!!! U BETTA CHECK YOSELF!!
:finger:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Thats a badass vert.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I CAN READ LIL KID!!! U BETTA CHECK YOSELF!!
> :finger:


 did you get the pic from there thread??


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :twak::twak: Thats USO cali Member's car he is going to bring it down to AZ to get it re done!!


Why he getting it redone in AZ rather than in Cali?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Thats a badass vert.


youve seen it in LOWRIDER GENERAL, its also a 66 pontiac catalina ventura but convertible


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Why he getting it redone in AZ rather than in Cali?


 Its cause there is this bad ass painter he know here in AZ......huh *64sub...:biggrin:*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I CAN READ LIL KID!!! U BETTA CHECK YOSELF!!
> :finger:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> youve seen it in LOWRIDER GENERAL, its also a 66 pontiac catalina ventura but convertible


Ive seen it before but still think its badass, makes me wish id not sold my pontiac. Im ready to build something though, prolly a bug.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Its cause there is this bad ass painter he know here in AZ......huh *64sub...:biggrin:*


64 Sub gets down with the lace :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> did you get the pic from there thread??


DONT BE ASKIN QUETIONS POTNA!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:boink::fool2:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SOON COME OUT AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHOENIX ROLLERZ ONLY












*_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> _*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SOON COME OUT AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHOENIX ROLLERZ ONLY
> View attachment 368088
> View attachment 368087
> *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> _*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SOON COME OUT AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHOENIX ROLLERZ ONLY
> View attachment 368088
> View attachment 368087
> *_



:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wheres everyone at??:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Art loks what music you got on tap todaty, we need to get this thread crunk.



this ones for art


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> whats their number?


Street Life Customs
2940 Nth 30th ave just north of thomas....new shop # 602 374 8463


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Starting it off for you all!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  I HAD TO CATCH UP ON ALL THE CHISME ON HERE!!! :run: ANYWAYS, IT IS TUESDAY AND I GOTS SOME TORTAS TO POST ON HERE!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 



















UNITED....
WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Starting it off for you all!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Starting it off for you all!!!


:wow: :thumbsup: NICE PICS "HONEY BADGER KILLER"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Its cause there is this bad ass painter he know here in AZ......huh *64sub...:biggrin:*


yes sir, hope to get started soon just wrapping up some stuff on my end


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Why he getting it redone in AZ rather than in Cali?


cause gettin stuff done in cali is played


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

64sub said:


> cause gettin stuff done in cali is played


:worship:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

64sub said:


> cause gettin stuff done in cali is played


 Wow


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :thumbsup: NICE PICS "HONEY BADGER KILLER"!!! :biggrin:


WAT A GOOD WAY TO START OFF THE MORNIN:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST

WE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS 
SHOW AND SHINE AT. 
CALLING ALL EAST VALLEY RIDERS, 
LETS MAKE THIS A BIG CRUISE. 
AS USUAL ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
LETS SHOW EM HOW THE BIG AZ GETS DOWN HOMIES 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

k marts still exist? lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHAT IS GOOD AZ SIDE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> k marts still exist? lol


HELL YEAH THERE IS ONE ON 43 AVE AND INDIANSCHOOL


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

oh shit i forgot about that one haha thats in the hood!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :worship:


just playin, he is just lookin for something different, i love cali style and all others


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> oh shit i forgot about that one haha thats in the hood!


YES SIR RIGHT NEXT TO PANTERAS


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> YES SIR RIGHT NEXT TO PANTERAS


so if you get stripper stains all over your white t or your chonies wet all you gotta do is walk next door:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> so if you get stripper stains all over your white t or your chonies wet all you gotta do is walk next door:thumbsup:


NOT THAT ITS HAPPEN BEFORE :fool2:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> NOT THAT ITS HAPPEN BEFORE :fool2:



thats probably why their still in buisness:biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> k marts still exist? lol


 i know right.. i said the same thing when i went in there the other day..
was dead as fuck


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> i know right.. i said the same thing when i went in there the other day..
> was dead as fuck


when i was younger i only use to go into k mart when they had the pizzahut and buy the small individual pizzas


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























THERE U GO HOMIES


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> thats probably why their still in buisness:biggrin:


I NEED TO BUY STOCK IN CHONIS AND WHITE T'S FROM K MART


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


THE RED HEAD IS BAD ASS


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> I NEED TO BUY STOCK IN CHONIS AND WHITE T'S FROM K MART


the spider man ones!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> the spider man ones!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


>



:roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wheres artloks hes a ghost now?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wheres artloks hes a ghost now?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


>



:bowrofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :bowrofl:


I BETTER STOP THAT FOO GOTS PHOTO SHOP


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> I BETTER STOP THAT FOO GOTS PHOTO BUCKET


hes not even around anymore:dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> hes not even around anymore:dunno:


BECAUSE HE IS A


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> BECAUSE HE IS A



:h5:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do angel


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> k marts still exist? lol


 Don't forget the one in Tolleson


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do angle



WHAT UP RICHARD AND ITS SPELLED ANGEL


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

lol my bad whats good


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

The1and0nly said:


> Don't forget the one in Tolleson


theres no1 ever there :tears:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

You at wrk


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> lol my bad whats good


WORKING MY ASS OFF YOU GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

it stays opened some how. Actually there still open because they still have layway. Christmas keeps them in business all year. Lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

The1and0nly said:


> it stays opened some how. Actually there still open because they still have layway. Christmas keeps them in business all year. Lol


hahah thats the american curacao! i think thats how you spell it


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Nah couldnt get the time off.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Nah couldnt get the time off.


CALL IN SICK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


GOD DAM!!! THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wheres artloks hes a ghost now?



HE GOT THIS FROM A PUSSY HATIN MOFO!!!!!
YOU CLICK ON THE PIC AND BE MY JUDGE!!!!!

THIS IS WHAT I GOT TO SAY BOUT THAT COCKSUCKER!!!














You have received a warning at Layitlow.com Lowrider ForumsDear ART LOKS,

You have received a warning at Layitlow.com Lowrider Forums.

Reason:
-------
Nudity or Pornography

You cannot post nudity in the forums
-------

Original Post:
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1109/110_med.jpg
Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.

All the best,
Layitlow.com Lowrider Forums 
:finger:
​


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> HE GOT THIS FROM A PUSSY HATIN MOFO!!!!!
> YOU CLICK ON THE PIC AND BE MY JUDGE!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I GOT TO SAY BOUT THAT COCKSUCKER!!!
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


DAMN SHE BAD


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERE U GO ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERE U GO ART LOKS


 nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love an ass like that!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Identity Original*
*ART LOKS*+
*GONE TIP'N*+
*The1and0nly*
*Az_Chicano_1*
*arizonalow_480*




:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> HE GOT THIS FROM A PUSSY HATIN MOFO!!!!!
> YOU CLICK ON THE PIC AND BE MY JUDGE!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I GOT TO SAY BOUT THAT COCKSUCKER!!!
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: FUCK THEM AY!!:roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> yes sir, hope to get started soon just wrapping up some stuff on my end


 Damn its going to be hard to compete with that car especially since its a convertible cant wait to see it!!





64sub said:


> cause gettin stuff done in cali is played


 LMAO!!!! That and AZ Painters are stepping up their game!!!! and some cali painters are ridiculously expensive, there is usaully reasons behind it but for some the price doesnt match the quality.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oh and the link to the pic doesnt work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> oh and the link to the pic doesnt work


here u go perv!!
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1109/110_med.jpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

We luv us some vida lol watevr happen to her show livin the low life


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A VIDA Marathon!! Hell Ya!! Thanks!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> We luv us some vida lol watevr happen to her show livin the low life


we livin it homeboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> A VIDA Marathon!! Hell Ya!! Thanks!


i still got more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> here u go perv!!
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1109/110_med.jpg


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


even though sometimes it looks like she has down syndrome I would still hit it!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MUST BE TUESDAY!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn Art Loks is putting in overtime on the world famous TORTA TUESDAY. Mad props to you Art. :worship:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Damn its going to be hard to compete with that car especially since its a convertible cant wait to see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!! That and AZ Painters are stepping up their game!!!! and some cali painters are ridiculously expensive, there is usaully reasons behind it but for some the price doesnt match the quality.


Whatever the reason its just good that painters here is keeping AZ on the map by laying down some sick ass work.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Justin! Shut the fuck up! Lol! Sup Justin! I'm just giving you shit......lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]100 Years Old[/h]This 60 year old woman was walking along 5th Avenue when she heard a voice from above 

"You will live to be 100." 

She looked around and didn't see anyone. Again she heard "You will live to be 100." 

Boy, she thought to herself, that was the voice of God. I've got 40 more years to live! 

So off she went to the plastic surgeon. She got everything fixed from head to toe. 

When she left the plastic surgeon's office, she got hit by a bus,died, and went up to heaven. 

She said to God "You told me I would live to be 100. I was supposed to have had 40 more years.
So how come you let the bus kill me?". 

God said: "I didn't recognize you".


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AY HOMIES ....CHECK OUT "MY RIDE RULES " ON THE SPEED CHANNEL...ONE OF THE EPISODES HAS A CUSTOM LOWRIDER IN IT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Boobs[/h]()() Little breasts 

(.)(.) Nice breasts 

(o)(o) Perfect breasts 

(D)(D) Bullets 

(O)(O) Handful breasts 

(~0~)(~0~) Stretch mark breasts 

\o/.\o/ Grandma's breasts 

[o][o] Breasts during a mammogram 

* ^ * Flat chest 

(+0(+0) Fake silicone breasts 

(*)(*) High nipple breasts 

(@)(@) Big nipple breasts 

oo A cups 

{O}{O} D cups 

(^)(^) Cold breasts 

(<)(<) Perky breasts 

(o)(O) Lopsided breasts 

(Q)(O) Pierced breasts 

(p)(p) Hanging tassels breasts 

(-)(-) Flat against the shower door breasts 

lollol Android breasts 

($)($) Jenny McCarthy's breasts 

(ooo) Total Recall breasts (she had three!) 

(O)A(O) Tit fu&%d breasts


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Justin! Shut the fuck up! Lol! Sup Justin! I'm just giving you shit......lol


Not much man just cooking supper for the kids and playing around online.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=1]Boobs[/h]()() Little breasts
> 
> (.)(.) Nice breasts
> 
> ...


:bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


oh yeah lol :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

* LOCK IN MARCH 18, 2012 FOR THE DESERT LIE FAM CAR SHOW MORE INFO TO COME:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN HOMIE U WERE RITE WEN U SAID VIDA SET CUMIN SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 81 cutlass with a 87 euro clip (missing left signal light) the paints ok needs touch ups blue pearl with candy flake patterns, new tires 155-80-13s. 100 spoke 13s color match with the car, zenith style, all engraved window trim, engine and tranny are good its a v8 307. candy running lights,chrome valve cover and extra, stright pipe, bumper also need to be painted. 4 1/2 ton springs in the front. i have 75% of the interior there, tags are 2010 but on non opp right now. im selling the car for cheap it has to go. need to fininsh other projects. if u have any qustions about it or to see it let me know call or text me at 760-567-9308 $1500!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 368938
> 
> View attachment 368941
> I have a 81 cutlass with a 87 euro clip (missing left signal light) the paints ok needs touch ups blue pearl with candy flake patterns, new tires 155-80-13s. 100 spoke 13s color match with the car, zenith style, all engraved window trim, engine and tranny are good its a v8 307. candy running lights,chrome valve cover and extra, stright pipe, bumper also need to be painted. 4 1/2 ton springs in the front. i have 75% of the interior there, tags are 2010 but on non opp right now. im selling the car for cheap it has to go. need to fininsh other projects. if u have any qustions about it or to see it let me know call or text me at 760-567-9308 $1500!
> ...


Why its on non op? BTW, Good price man Ill be surprised this car doesnt sold fast.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Not much man just cooking supper for the kids and playing around online.


WTF R U COOKING JUSTIN AZ ??????? some Chit-lens i like pigs feet to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> Justin! Shut the fuck up! Lol! Sup Justin! I'm just giving you shit......lol


Lmao :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> WTF R U COOKING JUSTIN AZ ??????? some Chit-lens i like pigs feet to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


Naw I didnt cook the youngins no chitlins. Cooked country fried steak and corn.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

It's Wednesday and like always we update our website!
This week we focus on AZ again....
We got our last set of pic's from the Superior Car Show! But these are alittle special......

Here are just a few......
































































Link for pic's: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html



*United.....
We can make a difference!!!*:thumbsup:

_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST

WE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS 
SHOW AND SHINE AT. 
CALLING ALL EAST VALLEY RIDERS, 
LETS MAKE THIS A BIG CRUISE. 
AS USUAL ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
LETS SHOW EM HOW THE BIG AZ GETS DOWN HOMIES 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WUT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A VIDA GUERRA "YANK" FEST!!! :fool2: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALL I CAN SAY IS IT WAS A GOOD TORTA TUESDAY!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> oh yeah lol :boink:


:wave: WA'SAPPNIN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up homies?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up homies?


 Que onda boracho


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> Que onda boracho


q vo le que rollo listo pa las vegas


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

hope too see you all there


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST
> 
> WE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
> BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS
> ...


Is this the address?

1445 South Power Road
Mesa,

Sorry, new to the area

Where do you guys cruise?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Is this the address?
> 
> 1445 South Power Road
> Mesa,
> ...


do me a favor james,,,, put me a ps3 on layaway while ur there!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CLEMENTE said:


> Que onda boracho


Daydreaming about budlight


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THERE'S BEEN A CORRECTION ON YHIS FLYER..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> do me a favor james,,,, put me a ps3 on layaway while ur there!!!!!


You need an Xbox 360 bro!!

You coming out?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> You need an Xbox 360 bro!!
> 
> You coming out?


you know what,,, ya i am,,,i got to go see my baby boy out in queen creek,,, and i get out @ 4,,, i will swing by and shake the spot,,,!!!!!!! playboi13 is buyin the beer!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> You need an Xbox 360 bro!!
> 
> You coming out?


hes coming out but out the closet that is:rofl::rofl:





































j/k


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you know what,,, ya i am,,,i got to go see my baby boy out in queen creek,,, and i get out @ 4,,, i will swing by and shake the spot,,,!!!!!!! playboi13 is drinkin the beer!!!


fixtededed


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> you know what,,, ya i am,,,i got to go see my baby boy out in queen creek,,, and i get out @ 4,,, i will swing by and shake the spot,,,!!!!!!! playboi13 is buyin the beer!!!


Right on Art!! uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ya just dawned on me,,, kinda luck a the draw,,,,, ill get @ ya bro!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Old lady lowrider

A little 80 year old lady had always wanted to join a local Lowrider club.

One day she goes up and knocks on Tata Luna's door. 

A old, baldheaded Tripple OG answers.

She proclaims, "I want to join your club."

The guy was quite amused, but explains that she needs to meet certain Low Low requirements in order to join the club . 

The biker asks; "Do you have a Lowrider?"

The little old lady replies, "Yep, my Low Lows parked over there," and pointed to a candy painted lifted 64 biscane in the driveway.

Tata asks, "Do you drink?"

The little old lady replies, "Yep, drink like a fish... beer mostly,whiskey when I'm shooting pool..

I'll drink everyone in your club under the table."

Tata is surprised but then asks, "Do you smoke?"

The little old lady replies, "Yep, smoke like a chimney.

At least 2 packs of cigarettes and three joints a day, and cigars when I'm drinking whiskey and shooting pool"


Tata is very impressed and asks, "Last question, have you ever been picked up by the fuzz...?"

The little old lady thinks for a minute and says, "Nope, but I've been swung around by my tits a few times...."


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> Old lady lowrider
> 
> A little 80 year old lady had always wanted to join a local Lowrider club.
> 
> ...


:banghead::burn:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> Old lady lowrider
> 
> A little 80 year old lady had always wanted to join a local Lowrider club.
> 
> ...



Lame ass joke! FINED one 30 pack of Budlight due at the next meeting!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Lame ass joke! FINED one 30 pack of Budlight due at the next meeting!


dam it was a biker joke,,, shudda left it alone!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> dam it was a biker joke,,, shudda left it alone!!!!! :banghead:


 Double fine for not leaving the bike joke alone 2 30 packs now


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

9days and counting!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 369092
> hope too see you all there


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Why its on non op? BTW, Good price man Ill be surprised this car doesnt sold fast.


i was goingt to do off frame but then i change my mind so i just let it like that. yeah thanks, i know i hope it sells fast,its like im giving it away lol


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

WTB set of springs for a lifted 84 cutlass. Plan to replace the installed set so the ride will be smoother on the street. Please send PM..thanks.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!! 

Well it kinda slow down in here....
and maybe another discussion will help.

Topic: "Car Shows On The Same Day"
Question: How can we prevent it?










　








　








　








　
Communication is the Key.....:thumbsup:

_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning az


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Oooohhh shit I'm back lol got my pass word


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Good morning az


 Good morning Mr one and only


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Good morning az


WAT UP G


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Oooohhh shit I'm back lol got my pass word


:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do joe


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Oooohhh shit I'm back lol got my pass word


back like a bad ass rash











just kiddin what up six foe!!!! i seen you last week u was turnin on 40st on broadway,,,,,,,, !!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!
> 
> Well it kinda slow down in here....
> and maybe another discussion will help.
> ...


DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!! GET ON LAYITLOW, FB OR WHEREVER TO SEE IF THERE IS A SHOW WHEN YOU WANT TO THROW ONE. IF THE DAY YOU WANT IS TAKEN. FIND ANOTHER DATE. ALSO PROMOTE IT MORE THEN A WEEK OR SO FROM WHEN YOU WANT TO DO IT. WE ALL HAVE TO BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHER CLUBS/SHOWS. WHEN THERE ARE TWO SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY. THEY BOTH SUFFER FROM LACK OF PARTICIPATION. BECAUSE YOU CANT BE AT TWO PLACES AT THE SAME TIME. IF YOU DO A ANNUAL EVENT. MAY WANT TO LOCK IN YOUR DATE EARLY TOO. EXCEPT VEGAS!! LOL!! THE AZ SIDE HAS SHOWS ALL THE TIME. WE JUST NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS AND PROMOTING THEM. THIS IS MY OPINION. PEACE


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!! GET ON LAYITLOW, FB OR WHEREVER TO SEE IF THERE IS A SHOW WHEN YOU WANT TO THROW ONE. IF THE DAY YOU WANT IS TAKEN. FIND ANOTHER DATE. ALSO PROMOTE IT MORE THEN A WEEK OR SO FROM WHEN YOU WANT TO DO IT. WE ALL HAVE TO BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHER CLUBS/SHOWS. WHEN THERE ARE TWO SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY. THEY BOTH SUFFER FROM LACK OF PARTICIPATION. BECAUSE YOU CANT BE AT TWO PLACES AT THE SAME TIME. IF YOU DO A ANNUAL EVENT. MAY WANT TO LOCK IN YOUR DATE EARLY TOO. EXCEPT VEGAS!! LOL!! THE AZ SIDE HAS SHOWS ALL THE TIME. WE JUST NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS AND PROMOTING THEM. THIS IS MY OPINION. PEACE


 I agree 100%


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!! GET ON LAYITLOW, FB OR WHEREVER TO SEE IF THERE IS A SHOW WHEN YOU WANT TO THROW ONE. IF THE DAY YOU WANT IS TAKEN. FIND ANOTHER DATE. ALSO PROMOTE IT MORE THEN A WEEK OR SO FROM WHEN YOU WANT TO DO IT. WE ALL HAVE TO BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHER CLUBS/SHOWS. WHEN THERE ARE TWO SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY. THEY BOTH SUFFER FROM LACK OF PARTICIPATION. BECAUSE YOU CANT BE AT TWO PLACES AT THE SAME TIME. IF YOU DO A ANNUAL EVENT. MAY WANT TO LOCK IN YOUR DATE EARLY TOO. EXCEPT VEGAS!! LOL!! THE AZ SIDE HAS SHOWS ALL THE TIME. WE JUST NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS AND PROMOTING THEM. THIS IS MY OPINION. PEACE


SHIT YEAH WHAT HE SAID X99


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE ONE THAT REALLY BUGS ME IS THE ONE FROM EL GRITO SHOW HE ONLY COMES IN HERE TO PROMOTE HIS SHOW BUT NEVER TO BULLSHIT AROUND WITH US AND HE NEVER LOOKS TO SEE IF THERE IS ALREADY AN EVENT.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THE ONE THAT REALLY BUGS ME IS THE ONE FROM EL GRITO SHOW HE ONLY COMES IN HERE TO PROMOTE HIS SHOW BUT NEVER TO BULLSHIT AROUND WITH US AND HE NEVER LOOKS TO SEE IF THERE IS ALREADY AN EVENT.


do you think grito is short for negrito??/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!! GET ON LAYITLOW, FB OR WHEREVER TO SEE IF THERE IS A SHOW WHEN YOU WANT TO THROW ONE. IF THE DAY YOU WANT IS TAKEN. FIND ANOTHER DATE. ALSO PROMOTE IT MORE THEN A WEEK OR SO FROM WHEN YOU WANT TO DO IT. WE ALL HAVE TO BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHER CLUBS/SHOWS. WHEN THERE ARE TWO SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY. THEY BOTH SUFFER FROM LACK OF PARTICIPATION. BECAUSE YOU CANT BE AT TWO PLACES AT THE SAME TIME. IF YOU DO A ANNUAL EVENT. MAY WANT TO LOCK IN YOUR DATE EARLY TOO. EXCEPT VEGAS!! LOL!! THE AZ SIDE HAS SHOWS ALL THE TIME. WE JUST NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS AND PROMOTING THEM. THIS IS MY OPINION. PEACE


X100000000


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> THE ONE THAT REALLY BUGS ME IS THE ONE FROM EL GRITO SHOW HE ONLY COMES IN HERE TO PROMOTE HIS SHOW BUT NEVER TO BULLSHIT AROUND WITH US AND HE NEVER LOOKS TO SEE IF THERE IS ALREADY AN EVENT.


YEAH OUTSIDE PROMOTERS ALWAYS SCREW UP EVERYTHING!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do joe


 It's going good how's the fam ?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> back like a bad ass rash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir work down the. Street how have u Been ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!
> 
> Well it kinda slow down in here....
> and maybe another discussion will help.
> ...



What is the ACA and what is it about? I've noticed this group host a lot of shows this past year.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!! GET ON LAYITLOW, FB OR WHEREVER TO SEE IF THERE IS A SHOW WHEN YOU WANT TO THROW ONE. IF THE DAY YOU WANT IS TAKEN. FIND ANOTHER DATE. ALSO PROMOTE IT MORE THEN A WEEK OR SO FROM WHEN YOU WANT TO DO IT. WE ALL HAVE TO BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHER CLUBS/SHOWS. WHEN THERE ARE TWO SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY. THEY BOTH SUFFER FROM LACK OF PARTICIPATION. BECAUSE YOU CANT BE AT TWO PLACES AT THE SAME TIME. IF YOU DO A ANNUAL EVENT. MAY WANT TO LOCK IN YOUR DATE EARLY TOO. EXCEPT VEGAS!! LOL!! THE AZ SIDE HAS SHOWS ALL THE TIME. WE JUST NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS AND PROMOTING THEM. THIS IS MY OPINION. PEACE


 x 64 and I didn't read it lol but Mr Luna 64 is allways right Becuz he has a 64


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thread Information There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests) MANDOS69C/10, regal85, ART LOKS, BigMandoAZ, beanerman, jayteenaz, ForeverMobinChevys:wave:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


whats good mando :wave: long time no see


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> whats good mando :wave: long time no see


:cheesy: SAME OL CHIT JUS A DIFFERENT PILE! :roflmao: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> What is the ACA and what is it about? I've noticed this group host a lot of shows this past year.


ya hector why dont you talk on that??? you had ur club change ur show dat at the begining of the year (which was cool by the way) it just let more people to get at both shows..... right?

but i bet its convenience, right,,,,,im kurious enlightin us hector!!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> we livin it homeboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hell ya we livin it and lovin it que no it was just nice seeing the lowrider community get reconition like that not too often we do they just think we all a bunch of gang bangers


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yes sir work down the. Street how have u Been ?


just work and my home,,,, is all i know,,,, ben missin out on alot,,, thawt you got put on the witness protection program!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok I got a topic for you guys. I was talking to an OG that used to cruise back in the days. I told the dude I am 30 with 21 years in the game. Started choppin and droppin bikes and hitting shows all over az and cali at age 9. He said I wasn't a veterano cuz of my age! I have my years of service in lowriding and I never plan to stop. So what classifies a Lowrider Vetran? Age or years of pure dedication to the culture?


Opinions and discussion......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ok I got a topic for you guys. I was talking to an OG that used to cruise back in the days. I told the dude I am 30 with 21 years in the game. Started choppin and droppin bikes and hitting shows all over az and cali at age 9. He said I wasn't a veterano cuz of my age! I have my years of service in lowriding and I never plan to stop. So what classifies a Lowrider Vetran? Age or years of pure dedication to the culture?
> 
> 
> Opinions and discussion......


maybe you gotta start wearin ur pants like this










so i been into lowriding since i was seven and im finna bee 40,,,, does that make me a veterano,,, cuz i really do swear my pants like that??? 

comments /opinoins,,,,,,


and AS FAR SA YOU GO MANDO!!!! 

YOU A VETRAN IN MY BOOK,,, YOU TAKIN PICS OF LOW LOWS FOR THE LOWRIDER BIBLE,,,,, NUF SAID PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> maybe you gotta start wearin ur pants like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that you in the pic??? lol 

I have had my share of late nights of working on bikes and working on cars over the years, and traveling to shows here and there! As for the low bible...........thats just a dream come true! :thumbsup:


My Oldest bro was in a club called Heritage Yuma, AZ back in 86. He had a white 64 SS juiced with "gates" 5.20's and kept the stock SS caps on that. My other bro had and still has a 73 Monte patterned out on tru spoked 5.20's and was lowered. They got me hooked. My other bro was the one who took me to my 1st show in Balboa Park in San Diego. Its all history after that!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lol, that you in the pic??? lol
> 
> I have had my share of late nights of working on bikes and working on cars over the years, and traveling to shows here and there! As for the low bible...........thats just a dream come true! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




YA MAN I GOT MAD MEMORIES WHEN I WAS A YOUNGIN ,, MY PRIMOS LIVED OUT ON THE RANCH,,, AND THEY USED TO STEAL ALL THE HYDRO STUFF FROM THE TRACTORS AND MACHINERY,,, AND COME TO TOWN WIT DA GETS DOWN...

NAW THIS IS ME,,,, AND LETS SEE IF ANYBODY CAN GUESS WHAT YEAR CAR THAT IS BEHIND ME??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OK THE ACA IS THE ARIZONA CRUISING/CRUISERS ASSOCIATION. A GROUP OF CAR CLUBS PROMOTING POSITIVE ISSUES AND HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY. TO FIND OUT MORE CALL THE NUMBERS ON THE NEW FLYER. THE GREAT THING ABOUT JOINING THEM IS YOUR GUARANTEE A TURN OUT OF CUSTOM CARS AT YOUR SHOW. PLUS THEY ALL HELP OUT WITH DONATIONS LIKE WHEN THEY DONATED TROPHYS FOR OUR 1ST SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW. COOL GENTE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AS FOR WHAT'S A VET? TO ME ITS THE 55 AND OLDER TRIPLE OG'S WHO BEEN IN THE GAME FOR OVER 40 YEARS...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> YA MAN I GOT MAD MEMORIES WHEN I WAS A YOUNGIN ,, MY PRIMOS LIVED OUT ON THE RANCH,,, AND THEY USED TO STEAL ALL THE HYDRO STUFF FROM THE TRACTORS AND MACHINERY,,, AND COME TO TOWN WIT DA GETS DOWN...
> 
> NAW THIS IS ME,,,, AND LETS SEE IF ANYBODY CAN GUESS WHAT YEAR CAR THAT IS BEHIND ME??


???????58??????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> OK THE ACA IS THE ARIZONA CRUISING/CRUISERS ASSOCIATION. A GROUP OF CAR CLUBS PROMOTING POSITIVE ISSUES AND HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY. TO FIND OUT MORE CALL THE NUMBERS ON THE NEW FLYER. THE GREAT THING ABOUT JOINING THEM IS YOUR GUARANTEE A TURN OUT OF CUSTOM CARS AT YOUR SHOW. PLUS THEY ALL HELP OUT WITH DONATIONS LIKE WHEN THEY DONATED TROPHYS FOR OUR 1ST SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW. COOL GENTE!



SO ANYBODY CAN JOIN AND GUARANTEE CUSTOM CARS ????? HMMMM WHERE DO I DONATEuffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> AS FOR WHAT'S A VET? TO ME ITS THE 55 AND OLDER TRIPLE OG'S WHO BEEN IN THE GAME FOR OVER 40 YEARS...



My opinion......I disagree... I think years in the game and age just come with it. There are several people here in AZ that have been putting it down for years and years! Clubs and members that have been putting it down for over 30 plus years I would consider veterans.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> ???????58??????


WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!!

THAT WAS LIKE 10 YEARS AGO ME AN MY HOMIE WAS SECURITY AT HIS DAUGHTERS 15NERA,,, WAS A BAD ASS NITE,,, YOU CANT TELL IN THAT PIC BUT MY BACK WAS FUCKED UP,, I WAS HURTIN BAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> ???????58??????


x2 Ill rasie you one.......Bel Air


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!!
> 
> THAT WAS LIKE 10 YEARS AGO ME AN MY HOMIE WAS SECURITY AT HIS DAUGHTERS 15NERA,,, WAS A BAD ASS NITE,,, YOU CANT TELL IN THAT PIC BUT MY BACK WAS FUCKED UP,, I WAS HURTIN BAD!!!!!!!!!!!


you knew Luna back then!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> x2 Ill rasie you one.......Bel Air


HOW MANY DOORS??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you knew Luna back then!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


WHEN THE WHEEL WAS SQUARE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HOW MANY DOORS??


its a 4 door, the 2 door didnt have the line the on the bottom panel.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









BigMandoAZ said:


> its a 4 door, the 2 door didnt have the line the on the bottom panel.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: SAME OL CHIT JUS A DIFFERENT PILE! :roflmao: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?


same here homie, just workn and try to get things done on the regal but its been hard.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Mando buy me a 30 pack and Ill tell you what a OG is?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2::inout:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ok I got a topic for you guys. I was talking to an OG that used to cruise back in the days. I told the dude I am 30 with 21 years in the game. Started choppin and droppin bikes and hitting shows all over az and cali at age 9. He said I wasn't a veterano cuz of my age! I have my years of service in lowriding and I never plan to stop. So what classifies a Lowrider Vetran? Age or years of pure dedication to the culture?
> 
> 
> Opinions and discussion......


If you see yourself as a veteran your a veteran, fuck what everyone else thinks. On the real you guys are lucky to have grown up with lowriders around. When I was little there was no lowriders in my neighborhood nor city , only minitrucks.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I respect those riders (young or old) that have turned a wrench or put in work and rode out! I also believe you gotta give respect to receive respect. I was raised old school and have seen and witnessed ALOT. 

Being OG is not having a pesco setup on a 48 chevy, don't get it twisted.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's a couple of the rides I've built:

My old 64 (rebuilt and sold in 2007)


























My current WIP.. It still needs carpet, seat covers, and a stayfast top











This is my son puttin in work, I made him do most of the work on his truck including paint/body, interior, and drive-train


















My wife's old car, rebuilt and sold last year









===========

I've had a few other projects but these are the latest. I'm no PRO by any means but I'm not afraid to turn a wrench


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Art, that custom strap I gave you was designed for this layout:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

An "In Process" clip


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

My son and me


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Mando buy me a 30 pack and Ill tell you what a OG is?


callate mike u dont even know what a G body is


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This was my 3rd or 4th paint/body job. It's not perfect by any means but it's good for a daily driver!!










I still haven't color sanded it. Since the rebuild of my sons truck, it's been on the back-burner. I just waxed it for the first time this year. I have ONE run in it and honestly I think I'm going to leave it. I thought about getting it striped but still don't know. Anyways, enough with the pics, back to posting noods!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Art, that custom strap I gave you was designed for this layout:



NICE BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA IM STILL DEBATING ON KEEPIN IT HERE OR TAKIN HOME AND HANGIN!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAMN WHO GOT THE NOODS


I GOT A WARNING MEMBER,,,U MEMBER!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:SIC PICS HOMIE!!!! ALWAYS COOL TO SEE PEOPLES BUILDS IMO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


>


QUOTE=1 LO 64;14610565]







[/QUOTE]these pics are great too!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KEEP IT COMIN JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GET BZ IN THIS BIOTCH,,,, WATCH ALL THE ROOM BE PACKED IN A MIN!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity1963 said:


> callate mike u dont even know what a G body is


Shut up! Dont fuck with my beer.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN THAT CHICK IS BAD GOOD PICS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:SIC PICS HOMIE!!!! ALWAYS COOL TO SEE PEOPLES BUILDS IMO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Yea man, I think you appreciate your ride alot more when you know the deal with it.


ART LOKS said:


> KEEP IT COMIN JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GET BZ IN THIS BIOTCH,,,, WATCH ALL THE ROOM BE PACKED IN A MIN!!!


LOL, you got a warning!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.myfreecams.com/

search jesserose

hurry!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

1 LO 64 said:


> http://www.myfreecams.com/
> 
> search jesserose
> 
> hurry!!


Two sisters......OMFG


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

it said not found


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> it said not found


jessyrose


http://profiles.myfreecams.com/JessyRose


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

never mind


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

they have been found cochino


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


>


Shit I need to start going to the gym.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin:




























:fool2:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> they have been found cochino


:biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope they really are not sisters thats just wrong.........:fool2:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Here's a couple of the rides I've built:
> 
> My old 64 (rebuilt and sold in 2007)
> 
> ...


That Karman Ghia is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I hope they really are not sisters thats just wrong.........:fool2:


You can expand that screen you know that right!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 3 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Justin-Az*+
*smiley602*
*Az_Chicano_1*
*ART LOKS*+
*The1and0nly*
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


> That Karman Ghia is sick :thumbsup:


I bought that from a buddy who lives out in San Louis Obispo and shipped it out, restored it and then sold it to a dude who drove from Tennessee to Minnesota and trailered it back. I made about $2K off that!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

this where i was at http://www.myfreecams.com/#JessyRose


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> I bought that from a buddy who lives out in San Louis Obispo and shipped it out, restored it and then sold it to a dude who drove from Tennessee to Minnesota and trailered it back. I made about $2K off that!


Im getting ready to build a bettle, just searching for the right one to work on.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

1 LO 64 said:


> http://www.myfreecams.com/


Damn!!

PureAroma


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> this where i was at http://www.myfreecams.com/#JessyRose



http://www.myfreecams.com/#PureAroma


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Shit I need to start going to the gym.


 NO YOU DONT YOU LOOK LIKE TOM CRUZ IN TOPGUN , YOU GET ALL THE HOEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUSTIN AZ AKA TOM CRUZ YOUR TRIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


LOL, that chick is fawkin SMOKIN, literally


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

she aint doing anything


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

somebody should regulate on her and tell her to quit teasing lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> somebody should regulate on her and tell her to quit teasing lol


Those chicks are givin "Tokens" to turn tricks!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

1 LO 64 said:


> http://www.myfreecams.com/#Fenisa


You gotta find the ones givin it out!! like this one

http://www.myfreecams.com/#Fenisa


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.myfreecams.com/#squirtparty


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

these have seemed to have had enough tokens:naughty:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> http://www.myfreecams.com/#squirtparty


Oh damn, nice find


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> these have seemed to have had enough tokens:naughty:


LOL, you gonna be hooked on MFC now!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


1 LO 64 said:


> Oh damn, nice find


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> LOL, you gonna be hooked on MFC now!!


HES A PERV,,,, HOW YOU THINK HE FOUND THAT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> LOL, you gonna be hooked on MFC now!!


I shall resist the temtation to watch...........................................fail!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> HES A PERV,,,, HOW YOU THINK HE FOUND THAT!!


:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize: what you talkin bout willis??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1 LO 64 said:


>


WINNER!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> NO YOU DONT YOU LOOK LIKE TOM CRUZ IN TOPGUN , YOU GET ALL THE HOEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUSTIN AZ AKA TOM CRUZ YOUR TRIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Tom Cruise after a few dozen donuts maybe :rofl: JK You know all us crackers look alike LOL.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize: what you talkin bout willis??


GOOD FIND PERBERT!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD FIND PERBERT!!!


se escribe pervert not perbert


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOOD FIND PERBERT!!!


Na I am at work and that is that last thing I try to get on unless I am using my own internet like right now


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> se escribe pervert not perbert


ES BILLY NO VILLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PERBERT!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whatds crakin Art Loks?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ES BILLY NO VILLY>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PERBERT!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Whatds crakin Art Loks?


NOT A GOT DAMN THING BUSTIN JUSTIN,,,, HERE AT WORK TRYIN TO SERVE THAT PRODUCT,,,, GLBAL BMS ,,,HOW CAN I HELP YOU!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


YA I LIKED THAT ONE TOO!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YA I LIKED THAT ONE TOO!!


long week huh??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

120 TOKENS LEFT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> long week huh??


BACK OUT A WACK,,,SLOW MOTION FOR ME PLAYA!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> 120 TOKENS LEFT!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> BACK OUT A WACK,,,SLOW MOTION FOR ME PLAYA!


thats no joke here to it sucks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NO DOUBT


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

Big up's to my AZ brothers! keep reppin :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

found this earlier


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Fluctuations, 

I will never hear or 
see this word again without thinking of this joke. 

I was at my bank 
today; there was a short line. There was just one lady in front of me, an Asian 
lady who was trying to exchange yen for dollars. It was obvious she was a 
little irritated. 

. . . She asked the teller, "Why it change? 
Yesterday, I get two hunat dolla fo yen. Today I only get hunat eighty? Why it 
change?" 

The teller shrugged his shoulders and said- "Fluctuations!" 
The Asian lady says, "Fluc you white people too" !


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

A 
good ole Arkansas boy won a 
bass boat in a raffle drawing. He brought 
it home and his wife looks at him and says, "What you gonna do with 
that.









There 
ain't no water deep enough to float a boat within 100 miles of 
here."















He 
says, "I won it and I'm a gonna keep it."








His 
brother came over to visit several days later. He sees the wife and 
asks where his brother is.








She 
says, "He's out there in his bass boat", pointing to the field 
behind the house.








The 
brother heads out behind the house and sees his brother sitting in a 
bass boat with a fishing rod in his hand down in the middle of a big 
field.







He 
yells out to him, "What are you doing?"







His 
brother replies, "I'm fishin. What does it look like I'm a 
doing."







His brother yells, "It's people like you 
that give people from Arkansas 
a bad name, makin everybody think we is stupid. If I could swim, I'd 
come 
out there and whip your ass!"
​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 369733
> View attachment 369734


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 369747
> found this earlier


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> A
> good ole Arkansas boy won a
> bass boat in a raffle drawing. He brought
> it home and his wife looks at him and says, "What you gonna do with
> ...


LOL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Got me a job in Chandler bros!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Got me a job in Chandler bros!!


Congrats man, what you going to be doing?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


 Wow that's bad azz x 64


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


joe 2 64s said:


> Wow that's bad azz x 64


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FEBURARY 26TH 2012!!!!










UNITED.....
WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:

Here's what we got for this weekend!











　








　

　









_EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST

WE'RE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS 
SHOW AND SHINE AT. 
CALLING ALL EAST VALLEY RIDERS, 
LETS MAKE THIS A BIG CRUISE. 
AS USUAL ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
LETS SHOW EM HOW THE BIG AZ GETS DOWN HOMIES 

_Have a great and safe weekend AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO PLAYBOI13 AND A MI GUSTO I SEEN BOTH CARS CRUISING YESTERDAY SEEN PLAYBOI HERE IN TEMPE ROLLIN LOCKED UP DURING LUNCH TIME AND THEN SEEN A MI GUSTO CRUISING THE GREEN CAPRICE AT ABOUT 5:30 PM ON 99TH AVE AND THE I10 CRUISING HIS RIDE MAD PROPS AZ FAM KEEP THEM RANFLAS ON THE STREET.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> JUST WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO PLAYBOI13 AND A MI GUSTO I SEEN BOTH CARS CRUISING YESTERDAY SEEN PLAYBOI HERE IN TEMPE ROLLIN LOCKED UP DURING LUNCH TIME AND THEN SEEN A MI GUSTO CRUISING THE GREEN CAPRICE AT ABOUT 5:30 PM ON 99TH AVE AND THE I10 CRUISING HIS RIDE MAD PROPS AZ FAM KEEP THEM RANFLAS ON THE STREET.



x24-7


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

_
　

　










WHOS THROWING THIS SHOW?
_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> x24-7



WHAT UP BIG MANDO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD" DISCUSS. 



I SAY ONE LOWRIDER AT A TIME.


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> JUST WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO PLAYBOI13 AND A MI GUSTO I SEEN BOTH CARS CRUISING YESTERDAY SEEN PLAYBOI HERE IN TEMPE ROLLIN LOCKED UP DURING LUNCH TIME AND THEN SEEN A MI GUSTO CRUISING THE GREEN CAPRICE AT ABOUT 5:30 PM ON 99TH AVE AND THE I10 CRUISING HIS RIDE MAD PROPS AZ FAM KEEP THEM RANFLAS ON THE STREET.


 thanks smiley just representing az cruising all day all night next week this time on the way to vegas to represent BIG AZ see you all out there on the boulevard


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> thanks smiley just representing az cruising all day all night next week this time on the way to vegas to represent BIG AZ see you all out there on the boulevard


HELL YEAH WILL BE OUT THERE TO, HOPE I GET MY JETTA BACK TODAY SO I CAN GET CRACKIN ON IT AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD" DISCUSS.
> 
> 
> 
> I SAY ONE LOWRIDER AT A TIME.


UNITED WE TAKE OVER THE WORLD! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD" DISCUSS. I SAY ONE LOWRIDER AT A TIME.


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> UNITED WE TAKE OVER THE WORLD! :roflmao:


 I WISH....:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COULD BE THE RESTAURANT HOMIE ....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


> Congrats man, what you going to be doing?


Gonna try my hand at sales. Working at an ATV dealership!

I also applied locally and took a welding test, I'm REALLY hoping that one comes through.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK OK TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO KEEP HECTOR FROM POSTING WITH BIG LETTERS AND HOW TO KEEP YOUR BEER SAFE AROUND UNITY MIKE" OK DISCUSS.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

1 LO 64 said:


> Gonna try my hand at sales. Working at an ATV dealership!
> 
> I also applied locally and took a welding test, I'm REALLY hoping that one comes through.


THATS COO BRO CONGRATS WITCH ATV STORE YOU WORKING AT? I WORK AT A COUPLE OF DEALERS IN TEMPE AND CHANDLER RIGHT OFF THE 10 FREEWAY


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> OK OK TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO KEEP HECTOR FROM POSTING WITH BIG LETTERS AND HOW TO KEEP YOUR BEER SAFE AROUND UNITY MIKE" OK DISCUSS.


 Careful he's going to say your disrespecting the club and call your club president and complain trying to get you kicked out, in regards to Mike he's only takes your beers because I drank all his hope to meet you guys up in Vegas to finally put some faces to the peeps I talk to on lay it low


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

1 LO 64 said:


> Gonna try my hand at sales. Working at an ATV dealership!I also applied locally and took a welding test, I'm REALLY hoping that one comes through.


 How much for a ATV ? Let's see if how you do


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Careful he's going to say your disrespecting the club and call your club president and complain trying to get you kicked out, in regards to Mike he's only takes your beers because I drank all his hope to meet you guys up in Vegas to finally put some faces to the peeps I talk to on lay it low


 you would know alot off this faces if you would get that 63 out of the garage JK


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

mfc = YourSARAmony


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> you would know alot off this faces if you would get that 63 out of the garage JK


 Just put some sea foam in it yesterday and filled it up it's running like a champ almost makes me wanta drive it to Vegas, today you'll see me out n about, George laiter today I'll be BEER training for Vegas


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> OK OK TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO KEEP HECTOR FROM POSTING WITH BIG LETTERS AND HOW TO KEEP YOUR BEER SAFE AROUND UNITY MIKE" OK DISCUSS.


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Careful he's going to say your disrespecting the club and call your club president and complain trying to get you kicked out, in regards to Mike he's only takes your beers because I drank all his hope to meet you guys up in Vegas to finally put some faces to the peeps I talk to on lay it low


WINNER!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


>


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> OK OK TOPIC OF THE DAY "HOW TO KEEP HECTOR FROM POSTING WITH BIG LETTERS AND HOW TO KEEP YOUR BEER SAFE AROUND UNITY MIKE" OK DISCUSS.


STUPID SUBJECT. NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MY NEW PIT. DANK!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> JUST WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO PLAYBOI13 AND A MI GUSTO I SEEN BOTH CARS CRUISING YESTERDAY SEEN PLAYBOI HERE IN TEMPE ROLLIN LOCKED UP DURING LUNCH TIME AND THEN SEEN A MI GUSTO CRUISING THE GREEN CAPRICE AT ABOUT 5:30 PM ON 99TH AVE AND THE I10 CRUISING HIS RIDE MAD PROPS AZ FAM KEEP THEM RANFLAS ON THE STREET.


gracia homie.... couldnt do it any other way.. :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

NEXT SUBJECT. WHAT TO DO WITH SMILEYS HAIR.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> NEXT SUBJECT. WHAT TO DO WITH SMILEYS HAIR.
> View attachment 369915


 Fail :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Got me a job in Chandler bros!!


HELL YEAH BRO CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> Fail :biggrin:


YOUR OPINION DONT COUNT!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> HELL YEAH BRO CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


 X's 2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> MY NEW PIT. DANK!


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PUPPY??


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> YOUR OPINION DONT COUNT!


 You crack me up bro


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WINNER!!!!


 Winner chicken Dinner


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> STUPID SUBJECT. NEXT!!!!!


 He said stupid Ha Ha


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> What is the ACA and what is it about? I've noticed this group host a lot of shows this past year.


 I agree they have way to many shows and aren't giving other clubs the chance to do something thats just nuts. They are watering down the shows. That's just my opinion


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not talking shit I mean identity original but you guys have thrown many show and shines and such in a year not complaining just saying. And I was wondering is the save the tatas for old PEOPLE tatas or chichi tatas?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> YOUR OPINION DONT COUNT!


NOBODY ASKED YOU ESTUPID.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Not talking shit I mean identity original but you guys have thrown many show and shines and such in a year not complaining just saying. And I was wondering is the save the tatas for old tatas or chichi tatas?


 Ok smiley now you're going to make me think and look at the calendar. I know we've HELPED when asked to put on a show. But an Identity show and shine. I cam think of two our picnic and Kileys.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Not talking shit I mean identity original but you guys have thrown many show and shines and such in a year not complaining just saying. And I was wondering is the save the tatas for old tatas or chichi tatas?


 IN REALITY,,, WE AS A CLUB DIDNT THROW ALOT OF SHOW AND SHINES,,, WE PARTICAPATED IN SOME THEM,,, BEIN ASKED TO HELP OUT IS SOME COOL SHIT,, SHIT YOU DONT THINK PEEPS BE GETTIN BURNT OUT,,, ITS NOT LIKE,M,, HEY LETS DO A SHOW AND SHINE JUST TO DO IT,,, ITS LIKE LETS DO THIS,,, THERES A DIFFERENCE,,,, GET GOT IT GOOD,,, JUST SAYIN MR SMILEY,,,, AND I THINK UR HAIRDO IS FINE...:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Ok smiley now you're going to make me think and look at the calendar. I know we've HELPED when asked to put on a show. But an Identity show and shine. I cam think of two our picnic and Kileys.


 ESO ESO ESO







DOS!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> Ok smiley now you're going to make me think and look at the calendar. I know we've HELPED when asked to put on a show. But an Identity show and shine. I cam think of two our picnic and Kileys.


LOL IM THINKING THE SAME BUT LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT OR NO TALKING SHIT TO ANYONE OTHER THAN STUPIDY MIKE. BUT THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE DOING A LOT OF SHOW AND SHINES AND SHOWS SHIT MY CLUB WE HAVE BEEN WANTING TO DO A CARSHOW BUT SHIT WE JUST CANT FIND A GOOD DAY BECAUSE EVERYBODY WANTS TO PUT MULTIPLE SHOWS IN ONE YEAR.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> IN REALITY,,, WE AS A CLUB DIDNT THROW ALOT OF SHOW AND SHINES,,, WE PARTICAPATED IN SOME THEM,,, BEIN ASKED TO HELP OUT IS SOME COOL SHIT,, SHIT YOU DONT THINK PEEPS BE GETTIN BURNT OUT,,, ITS NOT LIKE,M,, HEY LETS DO A SHOW AND SHINE JUST TO DO IT,,, ITS LIKE LETS DO THIS,,, THERES A DIFFERENCE,,,, GET GOT IT GOOD,,, JUST SAYIN MR SMILEY,,,, AND I THINK UR HAIRDO IS FINE...:thumbsup:



ART YOUR GAY AND YOUR MAS PUTO BUT I STILL LIKE YOU LOL YEAH I GET WHAT YOU GUYS ARE SAYING THATS Y I SAID NO SHIT TALKING OR DIS WELL MAYBE ONLY TO YOU BUT ONLY BECAUSE WE WORK CLOSE TO EACH OTHER.  OH AND I KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN DOING STUFF LIKE THIS, IT IS A LOT OF WORK AND YES YOU DO GET BURNT OUT BUT WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL IM THINKING THE SAME BUT LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT OR NO TALKING SHIT TO ANYONE OTHER THAN STUPIDY MIKE. BUT THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE DOING A LOT OF SHOW AND SHINES AND SHOWS SHIT MY CLUB WE HAVE BEEN WANTING TO DO A CARSHOW BUT SHIT WE JUST CANT FIND A GOOD DAY BECAUSE EVERYBODY WANTS TO PUT MULTIPLE SHOWS IN ONE YEAR.


YEAH THATS WHAT KINDA SUX,,, IT BE NICE TO DIFFERENT CLUBS DOIN DOIFFERENT THINGS... A CHANGE UP,, EVERYBODYS GIGS ARE DIFFERNET,, THERE ALL GOOD ,, BUT YEAH JUST PUTTIN A SHOW OUT EVERYDAMN MONTH FOR THE SAME THANG,,, WE NEED TO KUST DO ANOTHER OG SUNDAY,,, A DAY WHERE WE JUST ALL GO AND KICK IT,, LIKE RYDERS NEW YEAR,,, NOT A SHOW JUST COLD CHILLIN AND ENJOYIN EACHOTHERS COMPANY LIKE WE DO!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH THATS WHAT KINDA SUX,,, IT BE NICE TO DIFFERENT CLUBS DOIN DOIFFERENT THINGS... A CHANGE UP,, EVERYBODYS GIGS ARE DIFFERNET,, THERE ALL GOOD ,, BUT YEAH JUST PUTTIN A SHOW OUT EVERYDAMN MONTH FOR THE SAME THANG,,, WE NEED TO KUST DO ANOTHER OG SUNDAY,,, A DAY WHERE WE JUST ALL GO AND KICK IT,, LIKE RYDERS NEW YEAR,,, NOT A SHOW JUST COLD CHILLIN AND ENJOYIN UNITY MIKES COMPANY LIKE WE DO!!!!



I KNEW IT MAS PUTO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ART YOUR GAY AND YOUR MAS PUTO BUT I STILL LIKE YOU LOL YEAH I GET WHAT YOU GUYS ARE SAYING THATS Y I SAID NO SHIT TALKING OR DIS WELL MAYBE ONLY TO YOU BUT ONLY BECAUSE WE WORK CLOSE TO EACH OTHER.


YEAH I KNOW SMILEY,,, ALL GOOD CARNAL,, BUT JUST TO SET THE RECORD STRAIT, IS ALL BECAUSE IM PRETTY SURE THAT THERE IS ALOT OF GENTE SAYIN THE SAME,,, BUT SHIT WE GOT OUR CLUB FAMILY,,, AND WE GOT OUR HOME FAMILY,,, LIKE ME ITS HARD ,, I MISS OUT ON ALOT,, AND IM GLAD THE CLUB DONT SHIT ON ME FOR NOT BEIN ABLE TO MAKE IT TO TODO,,, THATS WHY I LOVE AND RESPECT THEM ALL SO MUCH ,, YEAH THEY GIVE ME THE BIZNESS , BUT YET THE TELL ME TO HANDLE MINE!! AND WHEN YOU BRING LUNCH PERRO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ART LOKS*  YEAH THATS WHAT KINDA SUX,,, IT BE NICE TO DIFFERENT CLUBS DOIN DOIFFERENT THINGS... A CHANGE UP,, EVERYBODYS GIGS ARE DIFFERNET,, THERE ALL GOOD ,, BUT YEAH JUST PUTTIN A SHOW OUT EVERYDAMN MONTH FOR THE SAME THANG,,, WE NEED TO KUST DO ANOTHER OG SUNDAY,,, A DAY WHERE WE JUST ALL GO AND KICK IT,, LIKE RYDERS NEW YEAR,,, NOT A SHOW JUST COLD CHILLIN AND ENJOYIN UNITY MIKES BEER LIKE WE DO!!!!



smiley602 said:


> I KNEW IT MAS PUTO


GET IT RITE PUTITO!!!:cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH I KNOW SMILEY,,, ALL GOOD CARNAL,, BUT JUST TO SET THE RECORD STRAIT, IS ALL BECAUSE IM PRETTY SURE THAT THERE IS ALOT OF GENTE SAYIN THE SAME,,, BUT SHIT WE GOT OUR CLUB FAMILY,,, AND WE GOT OUR HOME FAMILY,,, LIKE ME ITS HARD ,, I MISS OUT ON ALOT,, AND IM GLAD THE CLUB DONT SHIT ON ME FOR NOT BEIN ABLE TO MAKE IT TO TODO,,, THATS WHY I LOVE AND RESPECT THEM ALL SO MUCH ,, YEAH THEY GIVE ME THE BIZNESS , BUT YET THE TELL ME TO HANDLE MINE!! AND WHEN YOU BRING LUNCH PERRO!!!!



ILL TREAT YOU WEDNESDAY AFTER VEGAS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MAYBE WE CAN GET THE ACA TO PUT TOGETHER A OG SUNDAY CHILL AT THE PARK :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ILL TREAT YOU WEDNESDAY AFTER VEGAS


 ORRA,,,,,, WELL GO EAT LIKE BEASTS!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL IM THINKING THE SAME BUT LIKE I SAID NO DISRESPECT OR NO TALKING SHIT TO ANYONE OTHER THAN STUPIDY MIKE. BUT THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF PEOPLE DOING A LOT OF SHOW AND SHINES AND SHOWS SHIT MY CLUB WE HAVE BEEN WANTING TO DO A CARSHOW BUT SHIT WE JUST CANT FIND A GOOD DAY BECAUSE EVERYBODY WANTS TO PUT MULTIPLE SHOWS IN ONE YEAR.


 None taken. I agree there are a lot of shows out there. I sure hope we have them like that in the winter time also but not all on one weekend


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> MAYBE WE CAN GET THE ACA TO PUT TOGETHER A OG SUNDAY CHILL AT THE PARK :dunno:


were gauranteed custom rides!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> MAYBE WE CAN GET THE ACA TO PUT TOGETHER A OG SUNDAY CHILL AT THE PARK :dunno:


 Clubs did this before the ACA I'm sure it's going to be done again. Hint hint.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH I KNOW SMILEY,,, ALL GOOD CARNAL,, BUT JUST TO SET THE RECORD STRAIT, IS ALL BECAUSE IM PRETTY SURE THAT THERE IS ALOT OF GENTE SAYIN THE SAME,,, BUT SHIT WE GOT OUR CLUB FAMILY,,, AND WE GOT OUR HOME FAMILY,,, LIKE ME ITS HARD ,, I MISS OUT ON ALOT,, AND IM GLAD THE CLUB DONT SHIT ON ME FOR NOT BEIN ABLE TO MAKE IT TO TODO,,, THATS WHY I LOVE AND RESPECT THEM ALL SO MUCH ,, YEAH THEY GIVE ME THE BIZNESS , BUT YET THE TELL ME TO HANDLE MINE!! AND WHEN YOU BRING LUNCH PERRO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Clubs did this before the ACA I'm sure it's going to be done again. Hint hint.


fixeded


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> Clubs did this before the ACA I'm sure it's going to be done again. Hint hint.


It was a joke geeeze napolian :biggrin: and nobody still hasent answered my question about the tatas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> It was a joke geeeze napolian :biggrin: and nobody still hasent answered my question about the tatas


well put some money aside for urz k,,


you got to ask jorge!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol you jack. If I could do the emotion faces from my phone it would be flipping you the bird. LOL. 
It's a buffet of tatas something for everyone.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tatas is it like nana and tata or tatas as in boobies


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> It was a joke geeeze napolian :biggrin: and nobody still hasent answered my question about the tatas


 Yes we love Tatas


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

heard redeemed cc is throwing the show tomorrow at 67th & happy valley


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Tatas is it like nana and tata or tatas as in boobies




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Yes we love Tatas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Lol you jack. If I could do the emotion faces from my phone it would be flipping you the bird. LOL.
> It's a buffet of tatas something for everyone.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW! MISS ALOT IN A HOUR! GREAT TOPIC!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> He said stupid Ha Ha


THATS RITE!!! I SAID IT!!! LOL



The1and0nly said:


> What it do


WHAT UP?



smiley602 said:


> Not talking shit I mean identity original but you guys have thrown many show and shines and such in a year not complaining just saying. And I was wondering is the save the tatas for old PEOPLE tatas or chichi tatas?


X66



smiley602 said:


> NOBODY ASKED YOU ESTUPID.


YOUR ESTUPID! CHICKEN HEAD!



Identity Original said:


> Ok smiley now you're going to make me think and look at the calendar. I know we've HELPED when asked to put on a show. But an Identity show and shine. I cam think of two our picnic and Kileys.


IDENTITY IS DOING SOMETHING ALL THE TIME! NOT A BAD THING! BUT YOU GUYS CANT TALK SHIT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY IS DOING SOMETHING ALL THE TIME! NOT A BAD THING! BUT YOU GUYS CANT TALK SHIT![/QUOTE]

are u drunk already?? whos talking masa mikee??? if ur fuckin drunk already,,, u better share!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> IDENTITY IS DOING SOMETHING ALL THE TIME! NOT A BAD THING! BUT YOU GUYS CANT TALK SHIT!


are u drunk already?? whos talking masa mikee??? if ur fuckin drunk already,,, u better share!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

NOT YET BUDDY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 7 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*unity_mike* 
*smiley602* 
*Identity Original*+


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> are u drunk already?? whos talking masa mikee??? if ur fuckin drunk already,,, u better share!!!!!!!


NOT YET BUDDY![/QUOTE]my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 2 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*Az_Chicano_1* 
*azlow4life* 
*joe 2 64s* 
*la familia c.c. Az* 
*BIG E 602* 
*unity_mike* 
*Angel/Techniques*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


is that the plan???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


Smiley did that for Michael PREZ of Glendale. Great Job homie!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Looks tight


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Incase everyone is confused with the Cruisin On Central show. Its next saturday. They have it every 6 months (October and April) on the 2nd saturday


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


redemmed cc is involved with it, tonys family owns the resturaunt i think


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> is that the plan???


naw thats the homie mikes setup fro LRS,,,, mine gonna have 3 pumps..... :naughty::fool2::boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> naw thats the homie mikes setup fro LRS,,,, mine gonna have 3 pumps..... :naughty::fool2::boink:


SWEET


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SWEET


ya i got a homie thats gonna do my shit up,,, he gonna take next month and do the thang!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Not talking shit I mean identity original but you guys have thrown many show and shines and such in a year not complaining just saying. And I was wondering is the save the tatas for old PEOPLE tatas or chichi tatas?



We did one for ourselves this past year and the rest were to help out families in the community.  People always ask our club to help with their fundraisers. They are all for a good cause and we will continue to help the community.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> We did one for ourselves this past year and the rest were to help out families in the community.  People always ask our club to help with their fundraisers. They are all for a good cause and we will continue to help the community.


GEEZE MANDO A LITTLE LATE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> GEEZE MANDO A LITTLE LATE


i just woke up. but the record is strait now!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i just woke up. but the record is strait now!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> GEEZE MANDO A LITTLE LATE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> We did one for ourselves this past year and the rest were to help out families in the community.  People always ask our club to help with their fundraisers. They are all for a good cause and we will continue to help the community.


Same shit with those ACA cats! I always bullshit with Clem and Tata, telling them sorry I missed your guys shit but Ill make it to the nest one next week. LOL you guys work to hard. Take a break. jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Same shit with those ACA cats! I always bullshit with Clem and Tata, telling them sorry I missed your guys shit but Ill make it to the nest one next week. LOL you guys work to hard. Take a break. jk













you always goto everything,,,,,ur a car show lush!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ya i got a homie thats gonna do my shit up,,, he gonna take next month and do the thang!!!


Thats whats up cant wait to do my ride but I am dead broke I cant do shit to it at all right now but hopefully it is like they say slow and steady wins the race even though it never seems that way


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Incase everyone is confused with the Cruisin On Central show. Its next saturday. They have it every 6 months (October and April) on the 2nd saturday


well .. unfortunately i cant make the vegas show.. so i will 
be there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thats whats up cant wait to do my ride but I am dead broke I cant do shit to it at all right now but hopefully it is like they say slow and steady wins the race even though it never seems that way


word up,,, gonna bust my ass to get er rite!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> ya i got a homie thats gonna do my shit up,,, he gonna take next month and do the thang!!!


 Club Hopper ?????????


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> word up,,, gonna bust my ass to get er rite!!!









nothing happened homie.......lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Club Hopper ?????????


DONT TALK TO ART THAT WAY! LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST BEER THIRTY DIRTY DIRTY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Club Hopper ?????????


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Incase everyone is confused with the Cruisin On Central show. Its next saturday. They have it every 6 months (October and April) on the 2nd saturday


 Same weekend as Vegas show damn Cruisin On Central was real goodLast time Too bad or I'd go if you can't make it to Vegas Cruisin On Central is the place to be if you can't make Vegas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Club cHipper ?????????


:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> DONT TALK TO ART THAT WAY! LOL


i know huh


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


BAD ASS HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET PIPIN DONE LIK THAT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> i know huh


NAILED IT ART! LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> BAD ASS HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET PIPIN DONE LIK THAT


2 30PACKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> View attachment 370022
> nothing happened homie.......lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> BAD ASS HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET PIPIN DONE LIK THAT


hit up smiley602!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> 2 30PACKS


COUNT ME IN AND THROW ANOTHER 30 PACK :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> 2 30PACKS


AND SOME SLIM JIMS!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i know huh


HAHA ART WOULD


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :wow::wow::wow:


UR EXUAST CAME IN!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> 2 30PACKS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> AND SOME SLIM JIMS!!


ANYTHIN ELSE :roflmao::dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hit me up bro ill hook you up.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHICO STIX..:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::tears::roflmao:





ART LOKS said:


> UR EXUAST CAME IN!!!!!!!


 Cool good lookin out ART:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> AND SOME SLIM JIMS!!


ART LIKES MEATY STICKS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> CHICO STIX..:thumbsup:


CORRECTION. ART LIKES DARK MEATY STICKS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> Hit me up bro ill hook you up.


STILL WAITING ON YOU TO HOOK ME UP. SORRY MOFO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::tears::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool good lookin out ART:thumbsup:


I GOT YOU PLAYA!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> ART LIKES MEATY STICKS


wont ask how you know


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> YEAH THATS WHAT KINDA SUX,,, IT BE NICE TO DIFFERENT CLUBS DOIN DOIFFERENT THINGS... A CHANGE UP,, EVERYBODYS GIGS ARE DIFFERNET,, THERE ALL GOOD ,, BUT YEAH JUST PUTTIN A SHOW OUT EVERYDAMN MONTH FOR THE SAME THANG,,, WE NEED TO KUST DO ANOTHER OG SUNDAY,,, A DAY WHERE WE JUST ALL GO AND KICK IT,, LIKE RYDERS NEW YEAR,,, NOT A SHOW JUST COLD CHILLIN AND ENJOYIN EACHOTHERS COMPANY LIKE WE DO!!!!









I didn't think that putting together a flier was a big deal, but it seems to look that way..We were asked to help bring out the low-lows to this event because of the great turn out we had at the leukemia event, you really don't have to do anything just bring out the rides. This event is to raise money for breast cancer, hopefully our mother, sisters, nanas or tias never have to go through something like this. Oh and we have tried to get the club to just hang out and bbq but just hasn't happend...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> STILL WAITING ON YOU TO HOOK ME UP. SORRY MOFO


Call me you little girl.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> ART LIKES MEATY STICKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> CORRECTION. ART LIKES DARK MEATY STICKS!


WTF??????????


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> CORRECTION. ART LIKES DARK MEATY STICKS!


HAHA:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERE U GO ART


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> wont ask how you know


CUZ HE ASKING FOR IT STUPID!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> CUZ HE ASKING FOR IT STUPID!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:Last edited by unity_mike; Today at 04:08 PM. *Reason:* FUCKED UP


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 370029
> I didn't think that putting together a flier was a big deal, but it seems to look that way..We were asked to help bring out the low-lows to this event because of the great turn out we had at the leukemia event, you really don't have to do anything just bring out the rides. This event is to raise money for breast cancer, hopefully our mother, sisters, nanas or tias never have to go through something like this. Oh and we have tried to get the club to just hang out and bbq but just hasn't happend...



NAW BROTHER THE REALITY OF WHAT IT IS,,, THIS IS A SHOW AND SHINE AND DONATION,,, THIS SHIT HITS HOME,,,,,, WE ALL HAVE SOMEBODY IN ARE LIVES THAT HAVE OR WILL HAVE SOMETHING OF THIS NATURE,,, OR LIKE THE EVENT FOR VANESSA,,, OR ANY OTHER EVENT THAT IS REAL,,,


ITS JUST THAT THROWING A DAMN SHOW EVERY MONTH AND ASKIN THE GENTE TO "DONATE" 20 BUCKS TO SHOW,,, GETS A LIL PRICEY.... THIS SHOW IS WAY UP NORTHWEST.... ALL GOOD,, ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE CANT MAKE TO A CRUISE LIKE ON EAST SIDE THIS WEEKEND OR VICE VERSA,,,,, YOU FIGGA DEAL ME,,,,


AND NICE FLYER,,,,,,,, :thumbsup:

AND YOU DIDNT ANSWER SMILEY ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> Call me you little girl.


YOU LITTLE GIRL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> CUZ HE ASKING FOR IT STUPID!


NOT A SLIM MIKEE,,,,,,,, LMAO!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> YOU LITTLE GIRL


ooooooo them wrastlin werds rite ther


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ATTA BOYE!!


unity_mike said:


> YOU LITTLE GIRL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERE U GO ART


MY NINJA,,,, AND I CAN RECYCLE THE CANS TO GET SOME OF THAT PLUMBING LIKE THAT TOO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ooooooo them wrastlin werds rite ther


YOU JUST WANT TO SEE THEM ROLL AROUND ON THE GROUND,,, PERBERT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (13 members and 7 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*elphoenixquetzal*+ 
*unity_mike* 
*smiley602* 
*cutty buddy* 
*la familia c.c. Az* 
*sand1* 
*azlow4life* 
*phx1976* 
*ENCINAS*+ 
*gordo1234*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU JUST WANT TO SEE THEM ROLL AROUND ON THE GROUND,,, PERBERT!!


:yes: wait what:banghead:
































:nono:




:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*Blonde paint job*A blonde, wanting to earn some money, decided to hire herself out 
as a handyman-type and started canvassing a wealthy neighborhood. She went to 
the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any jobs for her 
to do.

"Well, you can paint my porch. How much will you charge?"
The 
blonde said, "How about 50 dollars?" The man agreed and told her that the paint 
and ladders that she might need were in the garage. The man's wife, inside the 
house, heard the conversation and said to her husband, "Does she realize that 
the porch goes all the way around the house?"
The man replied, "She should. 
She was standing on the porch."

A short time later, the blonde came to 
the door to collect her money.
"You're finished already?" he asked. "Yes," 
the blonde answered, "and I had paint left over, so I gave it two coats. 
"Impressed, the man reached in his pocket for the $50. "And by the way," the 
blonde added, "that's not a Porch, it's a Ferrari."


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> MY NINJA,,,, AND I CAN RECYCLE THE CANS TO GET SOME OF THAT PLUMBING LIKE THAT TOO!!!


 START COLLECTIN HOMIE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*Glad to be drunk*A completely inebriated man was stumbling down the street with one 
foot on the curb and one foot in the gutter. A cop pulled up and said, "I've got 
to take you in, pal. You're obviously drunk."

Our wasted friend asked, 
"Officer, are ya absolutely sure I'm drunk?"

"Yeah, buddy, I'm sure," 
said the copper. "Let's go."

Breathing a sigh of relief, the wino said, 
"Thank goodness, I thought I was crippled."


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TOMORROWS THE 1ST,,, HOPEFULLY BIG BEN DIDNT OVER PAY NEXT MONTHS INTERNET BILL!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Smiley did that for Michael PREZ of Glendale. Great Job homie!


 Thank you smiley for doing a great job i definitely will recommend your work to anyone why wants good quality work and backs up everything you do nothing but big props to you smiley


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> MY NINJA,,,, AND I CAN RECYCLE THE CANS TO GET SOME OF THAT PLUMBING LIKE THAT TOO!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Did you hear about the fellow that was talking to his 
buddy, when he said, "I don't know what to get my wife for her birthday. She has 
everything, and besides, she can afford to buy anything she wants. So, I'm 
stumped." His buddy said, "I have an idea. Why don't you make up a certificate 
that says she can have two hours of great sex, any way she wants it. She'll 
probably be thrilled!" So the first fella did just that. The next day his buddy 
asked, "Well, did you take my suggestion? How did it turn out?" "She loved it. 
She jumped up, thanked me, kissed me on the mouth, and ran out the door yelling, 
'I'll see you in two hours'."


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> BAD ASS HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET PIPIN DONE LIK THAT


 Hit smiley for prices, he does great work


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Looks tight


 Thank you kind sir you


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

A guy is walking past a bus stop and 
says to a woman "Can I smell your cunt?" "Fuck off, no you can't smell my cunt!" 
the woman yells back at him, "Oh" he replies, looking slightly confused, "it 
must be your feet then".


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Hit smiley for prices, he does great work


YA ILL DO THAT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


THANKS HOMIE BUT ONLY EXCEPTING BRAND NEW CLOSED ONE,,,,,, GOTTA WORK FOR DAT CHIT...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*Clinton Joke*
Two new young interns are hired in the White House. They are walking down the hall when President Clinton sees them. The President walks up and says, "Gee, I've never come across your faces before."


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THIS FOR THE BUD LIGHT DRINKERS LEAVE EM TO U


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

A man came down with the flu 
and was forced to stay home one day. He was glad for the interlude because it 
taught him how much his wife loved him.

She was so thrilled to have him 
around that when a delivery man or the mailman arrived, she ran out and 
yelled,

"My husband's home! My husband's home!"


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THANKS HOMIE BUT ONLY EXCEPTING BRAND NEW CLOSED ONE,,,,,, GOTTA WORK FOR DAT CHIT...


ITS A START... U RECYLE THIS... U BYE NEW ONES


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

A guy goes to his eye doctor for an examination. They start talking as the doctor is examining his eyes. In the middle of their conversation, the doctor casually says, "You need to stop masturbating."

The guy replies, "Why Doc? Am I going blind?"

The doctor says, "No, but you're upsetting the other patients in the waiting room."


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you smiley for doing a great job i definitely will recommend your work to anyone why wants good quality work and backs up everything you do nothing but big props to you smiley


THANKS MIKE I APPRECIATE YOUR PROPS AND EVERYBODY WHO LIKED IT. I LEARNED FROM THE BEST FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS TOUGHT ME A LOT WITH HYDRAULICS AND LEONARD AKA "DAVINCI" WAS THE MAN TO HELP ME WITH TIPS AND TRICKS FOR THE HARDLINES AND HYDRAULIC KNOWLEDGE AS WELL. THANKS YOU GUYS FOR TEACHING ME.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ITS A START... U RECYLE THIS... U BYE NEW ONES


THE CIRCLE OF LIFE!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

A man at a retirement home was walking around with his 
zipper down holding his penis.

A young nurse says "Why are you doing 
that?"

He replies, "It died today."

"Oh that's terrible!", the 
nurse replied

The next day the man has his penis hanging outside of his 
pants again.

The same nurse says, "I thought it died 
yesterday."

The man replies, "It did. Today is the viewing"


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THE CIRCLE OF LIFE!!!!


HAHA :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS MIKE I APPRECIATE YOUR PROPS AND EVERYBODY WHO LIKED IT. I LEARNED FROM THE BEST FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS TOUGHT ME A LOT WITH HYDRAULICS AND LEONARD AKA "DAVINCI" WAS THE MAN TO HELP ME WITH TIPS AND TRICKS FOR THE HARDLINES AND HYDRAULIC KNOWLEDGE AS WELL. THANKS YOU GUYS FOR TEACHING ME.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

This sex researcher phones one of the participants in 
a recent survey of his to check on a discrepancy. He asks the bloke, "In 
response to the question on frequency of intercourse you answered 'twice 
weekly'. Your wife, on the other hand, answered 'several times a 
night'."

"That's right," replies the bloke, "And that's how it's going to 
stay until our second mortgage is paid off."


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the flier from ARIZONA HAIR CO. which they made for the Breast Cancer event on October 22nd, lets show them how AZ does it!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you smiley for doing a great job i definitely will recommend your work to anyone why wants good quality work and backs up everything you do nothing but big props to you smiley


looks badass, he did a good job


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 370057
> This is the flier from ARIZONA HAIR CO. which they made for the Breast Cancer event on October 22nd, lets show them how AZ does it!!!!!!!


 I want to see a flier for the BBQ youre planning.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 370057
> This is the flier from ARIZONA HAIR CO. which they made for the Breast Cancer event on October 22nd, lets show them how AZ does it!!!!!!!


all i see is BOOBS!:boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS MIKE I APPRECIATE YOUR PROPS AND EVERYBODY WHO LIKED IT. I LEARNED FROM THE BEST FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS TOUGHT ME A LOT WITH HYDRAULICS AND LEONARD AKA "DAVINCI" WAS THE MAN TO HELP ME WITH TIPS AND TRICKS FOR THE HARDLINES AND HYDRAULIC KNOWLEDGE AS WELL. THANKS YOU GUYS FOR TEACHING ME.



looks real good homie!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Newly married couple both nymphomaniacs, husband comes 
downstairs in the morning and the wife asks what he'd like for breakfast "Oh I 
think I'll have a shag please!" So they go upstairs have a shag then he goes to 
work. Husband comes home for lunch, "What would you like for lunch dear?" "Oh I 
think I'll have a shag please!" So again they shag and he returns to work. Half 
hour later he walks in the house and finds his wife sliding up and down the 
banister! "What are you doin?" he asks. "I'm warming up your dinner!!"


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 370057
> This is the flier from ARIZONA HAIR CO. which they made for the Breast Cancer event on October 22nd, lets show them how AZ does it!!!!!!!




I LIKE THE OTHER ONE BETTER!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> I want to see a flier for the BBQ youre planning.


x2 Do you want me to make the flyer???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> x2 Do you want me to make the flyer???


YA DO THAT MANDO,,, IM TO BZ:rofl:,,,YA RITE,,,DO DAT SHIT BOYEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> YA DO THAT MANDO,,, IM TO BZ:rofl:,,,YA RITE,,,DO DAT SHIT BOYEE!!!!!!!!!!!!



how much money you got. i dont work for free


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> how much money you got. i dont work for free


WAIT WHAT???? I GOT SOME LEFTOVER SLIM JIMS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :inout:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FIRME TIMES TODAY! WELL IAM OUT DEE! JUST LIKE OL TIMES! AZSIDE IS BACK!!! BE SAFE HOMIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> FIRME TIMES TODAY! WELL IAM OUT DEE! JUST LIKE OL TIMES! AZSIDE IS BACK!!! BE SAFE HOMIES!!!!!!!


Yeah its not so quiet in here anymore.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this is also going on tomorrow


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah its not so quiet in here anymore.



remember when you use to write like 8 pages of shit!!!! Now you drop one liners like a tru az side poster! lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)
chevycaprice89 
BigMandoAZ 
ART LOKS+ 
Lunas64 
Identity Original
:thumbsup::wave:

new identity thread?:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)
> chevycaprice89
> BigMandoAZ
> ART LOKS+
> ...


for now..........................


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> remember when you use to write like 8 pages of shit!!!! Now you drop one liners like a tru az side poster! lol


Yeah no more novelas :rofl:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS MIKE I APPRECIATE YOUR PROPS AND EVERYBODY WHO LIKED IT. I LEARNED FROM THE BEST FRANK FROM FRANKS HYDRAULICS TOUGHT ME A LOT WITH HYDRAULICS AND LEONARD AKA "DAVINCI" WAS THE MAN TO HELP ME WITH TIPS AND TRICKS FOR THE HARDLINES AND HYDRAULIC KNOWLEDGE AS WELL. THANKS YOU GUYS FOR TEACHING ME.[/QUOTE I taught u bitch quit lying..ha ha ha Big PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah no more novelas :rofl:


 U must be doing better Justin Az lolI know u have one more novela.


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out! 
The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089








Please show some love AZ!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out!
> The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> ...


ANOTHER BADASS ISSUE RONNIE! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out!
> The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Late night at BMP!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out! The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.htmlPrinted copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man this came out good props keep up the good work


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Well bout to start back to work on my luxury sport been awhile thx to a broken arm and low funds lol hope i member how to reasemble oh wait i bought another just like it to copy lol az side ttmft cant wait to smash my back bumper on the ground but thats a few months out


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out!
> The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> ...


THIS SUCKS!!! I COULD HAVE HAD A COVER SPOT..
NOW I WISH I HAD NOT TAKEN MY CAR APART AND PUT ON JACKSTANDS BUT INSTEAD I WAS DOING MORE UP GRADES! :banghead:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Hey can u get a subscription to that mag if so let me know how


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out!
> The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out!
> The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Late night at BMP!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:

Here's what we got for this weekend!


TODAY!










　








　

　









_EAST SIDE CRUISE THIS SATURDAY OCT 1ST

WE'RE MEETING AT KMART ON POWER AND US60
BETWEEN 4-6 WHERE THE HOTRODDERS 
SHOW AND SHINE AT. 
CALLING ALL EAST VALLEY RIDERS, 
LETS MAKE THIS A BIG CRUISE. 
AS USUAL ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.
LETS SHOW EM HOW THE BIG AZ GETS DOWN HOMIES 

_Have a great and safe weekend AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*LOWRIDER STYLE CAR WASH!
MESA AZ CHAPTER!
AUTOZONE
BETWEEN: EXTENSION & COUNTRY CLUB
7AM - 3PM*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How many riders you guys expecting tonight? Is this a hotrod - lowrider cruise?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn, where you fockers at!!


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

blkrag said:


> Hey can u get a subscription to that mag if so let me know how


 No subscriptions homie. All issues can be viewed online for free and Print Copies can be ordered on the website. www.lowlifemagazine.com


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

azlow4life said:


> No subscriptions homie. All issues can be viewed online for free and Print Copies can be ordered on the website. www.lowlifemagazine.com


 Kewl thx homie and that shit is tight leep reppin that lowp life


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

1 LO 64 said:


>


 Talk about bustin at the seams lol


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Ghost town i can see tumbleweeds blowing across the screen lol az side ttmft


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

This is one FIRME magazine!.............. AZ Edition :worship:




azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ gente! I'm dropping the NEW October 2011 Issue a little early so please check it out!
> The direct link to the issue is..... www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> Printed copies can also be ordered here..... www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/277089
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


 wrre everbody at r they taking the freeway


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WUT AZ SIDE ITS MY B DAY OCT 4TH BUT 2 NITE IM GONNA GO 2 SHULAS STEAK HOUSE N TRY 2 KILL THA 48OUNCE STEAK THEY GOT POST PICS LATER WISH ME LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> WUT AZ SIDE ITS MY B DAY OCT 4TH BUT 2 NITE IM GONNA GO 2 SHULAS STEAK HOUSE N TRY 2 KILL THA 48OUNCE STEAK THEY GOT POST PICS LATER WISH ME LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Good luck man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone here can recommend a good body/paint person that doesnt charge to much?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone here can recommend a good body/paint person that doesnt charge to much?


 You get what u paid for.... JC Customs if you wanna get it done right ..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> You get what u paid for.... JC Customs if you wanna get it done right ..


Thats true you get what you pay for, Ill call them Monday, just trying to put a idea of costs together.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone here can recommend a good body/paint person that doesnt charge to much?


 Chawps custom paint :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up justin just bustin your balls bro.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> What up justin just bustin your balls bro.


I know, was actually expecting someone to make that recomendation. To be honest just trying to get rough estimate about minor body and repainting a VW.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

HERE u go Justin Az


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

HERE is another


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Whaddup Joe!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!:biggrin:
　
HERE WHATS UP TODAY SO FAR....










LOOKS LIKE ITS ALL ABOUT CENTRAL!!!!:thumbsup:

_


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

My Aircraft setup on e-bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250903413561#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

sounds good central it is


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

1 LO 64 said:


> Whaddup Joe!!


WHATS UP JAMES IT WAS COOL AND A GOOD TIME KICK IT WITH YOUR SON AND U WE ALL GOT TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:



1 LO 64 said:


> Whaddup Joe!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

5more days!!:chuck:hno:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

good morning az


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Who's showing in vegas this year?


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Who's showing in vegas this year?


 PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

cutty buddy said:


> PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!




What time are you guys leaving?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

az71monte said:


> What time are you guys leaving?


 were leaving at 5 am


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Bad ass!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Sick ass job mando!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Who's showing in vegas this year?




_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:

Yes sirrrrr!!!!!
It's almost that time!!!!! :tongue:










And yes! Lowrider Style will be there!!!!!










:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:





elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sick ass job mando!!!!!!!!!


thanks homie! wanted to try a lil something different.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

az71monte said:


> What time are you guys leaving?


 If we load cars thurs prob round 7 if we load friday like 9...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........


 Nice looks good now get that badboy ready for LAS Vegas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice looks good now get that badboy ready for LAS Vegas



the 64 is ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING FOKERS!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Yes sirrrrr!!!!!
> It's almost that time!!!!! :tongue:
> ...






What time are you guys leaving?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

az71monte said:


> What time are you guys leaving?


SAME TIME EVERYONE ELSE IS GOING CUZ WE'RE LOADING UP TOGETHER.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> thanks homie! wanted to try a lil something different.


 yea those pictures have alot of passion in my opinion.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good luck to everybody in vegas,,, aint gonna be on here for a bit,,, got to take care of business!!! alrato!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

az71monte said:


> What time are you guys leaving?


 Some members are leaving in morning about 9 or 10:30 rest at 6 in evening, see everyone our there that will be going


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........


This picture is badass.


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Yes sirrrrr!!!!!
> It's almost that time!!!!! :tongue:
> ...


USO will be there!! got members leaving on thurs fri and sat, see ya there


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GOOD LUCK HOMIES THAT ARE GOIN TO VEGAS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> yea those pictures have alot of passion in my opinion.


i love what I do :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> This picture is badass.


x2.. that a sicc pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> x2.. that a sicc pic


thanks homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Nice pic Mando. Man you outdid yourself on that sunset pic as it looked trully sic.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


BAD ASS PICS MANDO!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING FOKERS!


good afternoon  Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas Vegas


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

64sub said:


> USO will be there!! got members leaving on thurs fri and sat, see ya there


 :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> This picture is badass.


 X100,000,000


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well good luck az lets go to vegas and rep az to the fullest drama free.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:Yes sirrrrr!!!!!It's almost that time!!!!! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea we know. And Ur still gay lol j/k


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........


 Bad azz x 64 can u take a pic of my 64s when I'm done with them?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup AZ. Took Luna64 out for some pics yesterday! The 64 watching the AZ sunset........



:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Bad azz x 64 can u take a pic of my 64s when I'm done with them?


If the price is right..... Jk what up slow poke joe.


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Qvo az siders, I made reservations at THE BLAIR HOUSE SUITES in VEGAS, one person cancelled on me last minute. So I have one room available for Friday, Saturday y Sunday nite. Its $55+ tax and fees a nite. It has a full kitchen, one bedroom w/ two double size beds, full bath, walk in closet and a living room. The hotel is now charging $75 per night, that's IF there is any rooms left. Hotel is located 1 block off the strip, across the street from CIRCUS-CIRCUS. Hit me up if your intrested at 623 261-5299. If not I need to call and cancel this room by noon on Wednesday.


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

If you haven't checked out the Oct 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine here's the link.......
www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html








All back issues and PRINT copies can be viewed & ordered at www.lowlifemagazine.com


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

whats good AZside


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yea we know. And Ur still gay lol j/k


:twak::buttkick: j/k :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chilango's-67 said:


> Qvo az siders, I made reservations at THE BLAIR HOUSE SUITES in VEGAS, one person cancelled on me last minute. So I have one room available for Friday, Saturday y Sunday nite. Its $55+ tax and fees a nite. It has a full kitchen, one bedroom w/ two double size beds, full bath, walk in closet and a living room. The hotel is now charging $75 per night, that's IF there is any rooms left. Hotel is located 1 block off the strip, across the street from CIRCUS-CIRCUS. Hit me up if your intrested at 623 261-5299. If not I need to call and cancel this room by noon on Wednesday.


thats hell of a deal!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> If the price is right..... Jk what up slow poke joe.


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> If you haven't checked out the Oct 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine here's the link.......
> www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!:biggrin:

Well if you can't make Vegas...
there's this!:thumbsup:








_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yea we know. And Ur still gay lol j/k







:rofl:.........Haaaaa....Haaaaaa..:rofl: Your funny Joe..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  IT IS TIME FOR ANOTHER "TORTA TUESDAY"!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :rofl:.........Haaaaa....Haaaaaa..:rofl: Your funny Joe..


 Ha Ha X's 68


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

THESE LAST 2 PICS ARE FOR ALL THE TRUE "TORTA" LOVERS!!! :boink: :boink: YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: WHERE ARE ALL THE PINCHE MAÑIACOS AT!?!?!?!?! :scrutinize:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :rofl:.........Haaaaa....Haaaaaa..:rofl: Your funny Joe..





ENCINAS said:


> Ha Ha X's 68


I LOVE U TOO FELLAS!  OH! NO ****!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


ALL WINNERS!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :twak::buttkick: j/k :roflmao:


 Whatz up. good luck at the show LS. TTT


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN IS TODAY TUESDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Dam good job mando keep up the good work shit I might 
Buy u a beer fuck it I will let me know torta to the top 
64 Joe


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I LOVE U TOO FELLAS!  OH! NO ****!!!!


 They don't love u stocker lol I'm not j/k


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> If the price is right..... Jk what up slow poke joe.


 Whatz up 2 quick Rick


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Whatz up. good luck at the show LS. TTT


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> They don't love u stocker  lol I'm not j/k


HEY WAIT A MINUTE! WEASEL LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> THESE LAST 2 PICS ARE FOR ALL THE TRUE "TORTA" LOVERS!!! :boink: :boink: YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!! :biggrin:



yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice pic Mando. Man you outdid yourself on that sunset pic as it looked trully sic.





unity_mike said:


> BAD ASS PICS MANDO!


Thanks homie! Got a lot more coming out soon! :thumbsup:



joe 2 64s said:


> Bad azz x 64 can u take a pic of my 64s when I'm done with them?


How much money you got. $150 just to take the camera out of the bag.  lol jk



CADILLAC JAY said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:



The1and0nly said:


> If the price is right..... Jk what up slow poke joe.


:roflmao:





azlow4life said:


> If you haven't checked out the Oct 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine here's the link.......
> www.lowlifemagazine.com/Oct2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> 
> ...



Badass ass Ronnie! Great work!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :biggrin:


Roooooben!! u ready!!! Vegas Loko!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HEY WAIT A MINUTE! WEASEL LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!



BULL----SHIT----!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:barf:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> BULL----SHIT----!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:barf:


:rofl:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

2 MORE DAYS OF WORK!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> 2 MORE DAYS OF WORK!


OF WORKING ON BEER :dunno:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> OF WORKING ON BEER :dunno:


WORKING FOR BEER!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> WORKING FOR BEER!


LUCKY I WISH I COULD DRINK LIKE YOU


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> LUCKY I WISH I COULD DRINK LIKE YOU


I'LL DRINK YOUR BEERS FOR YOU!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> BULL----SHIT----!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:barf:




:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> I'LL DRINK YOUR BEERS FOR YOU!


 And I will drink your beer *****


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> I'LL DRINK YOUR BEERS FOR YOU!


YOUR A REAL PAL MIKEY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> And I will drink your beer *****


sup carnal!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

posting this one up for Techniques AZ


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> posting this one up for Techniques AZ


 Sup mando


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG MANDINI


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HEY WAIT A MINUTE! WEASEL LOVES ME!!!!!!!!!


 That's a little fruity there Need to say no **** after a remark like that


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> That's a little fruity there Need to say no **** after a remark like that


Oh shit! I forgot!!!!!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

wuz puto listo para las vegas


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> That's a little fruity there Need to say no **** after a remark like that


listo


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> Roooooben!! u ready!!! Vegas Loko!!!


Shiiittt... I been ready Tata! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> thats hell of a deal!!!


:yes:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

yes i am r u faulkker:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> LUCKY I WISH I COULD DRINK LIKE YOU


hes my hero!:worship:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone here can recommend a good body/paint person that doesnt charge to much?


Maaco, or Earl Schieb


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CLEMENTE said:


> And I will drink your beer *****


SURE BUDDY! SOME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 

"If we forgot anything please post it".
　

















　

　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　









　
　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> hes my hero!:worship:
> View attachment 372047


Thats my good side! LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

wtf​


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

VEGAS WEATHER


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 372253


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> TTT AZ


whats up with the jetta?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 372253
> 
> VEGAS WEATHER


hell ya


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> hell ya


HARD NIPPLE WEATHER


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> whats up with the jetta?


JETTE NOT GOING PAINTER STILL GOTS IT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> JETTE NOT GOING PAINTER STILL GOTS IT


THAT SUCKS ASS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> THAT SUCKS ASS


YEAH IT DOES BUT FUCK IM STILL GOING


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> YEAH IT DOES BUT FUCK IM STILL GOING


GOOD. I'M GONNA BUY YOU A COMB.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> GOOD. I'M GONNA BUY YOU A COMB.


LOL BUY ME A BOTTLE WATER


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> LOL BUY ME A BOTTLE WATER


Do they have water in Vegas?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> JETTE NOT GOING PAINTER STILL GOTS IT


That sucks but Im sure the wait will be worth it once its finished. Hows it looking?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I see you Tata.


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*It's time to go home and pack up for Vegas....:rofl::rofl::rofl: going to be a long weekend:barf:*:barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn bros, got another job offer but this time close to home :biggrin:

I've been on my new job 2 days now and this one called me this morning. I'll give a recap when I iron all of this out. Oh yea, I've been riding the SHIT out of the 65, rode home tonight from Chandler with the top down, felt awesome.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1 LO 64 said:


> Damn bros, got another job offer but this time close to home :biggrin:
> 
> I've been on my new job 2 days now and this one called me this morning. I'll give a recap when I iron all of this out. Oh yea, I've been riding the SHIT out of the 65, rode home tonight from Chandler with the top down, felt awesome.


Damn your a hustler aint been here nothin but a few weeks and already got 2 jobs.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin Az do you work?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Justin Az do you work?


I dont have a job but work hard taking care of my 3 kids.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

OK !!!!!!!!!!!!I JUST BOOK MY ROOM @ THE IMPERIAL PALACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM LEAVING @ 5 AM ON SATURDAY I NEED TO HIT A SPORTS BAR IN VEGAS TO WATCH UFC 136 !!!!!!!!!!!! THIS PLACE CALLED THE ROCKHOUSE BAR AND NIGHTCLUB LOOK F-IN SIC HOEZZZZZZZ PIC COMING SOON THEY ARE THROW A HUGE UFC PRE SHOW PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> I dont have a job but work hard taking care of my 3 kids.


 3!!! I THOUGHT you had 2, damm Justin Az you made another one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> 3!!! I THOUGHT you had 2, damm Justin Az you made another one!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL No I got 3 kids aged 5,7 and 9. You got any kids Joe?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

No i dont I dont want any Its a scared world


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yessir :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:uh:  BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


> Damn your a hustler aint been here nothin but a few weeks and already got 2 jobs.


For sure mayne, I have 3 mouths to feed and bills bro. Can't sleep when you have obligations.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh:  BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


 EXACTLY!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CADILLAC JAY said:


>


Will place on our list......:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_FEBURARY 26TH 2012!!!!! 










__United....
We can make a differences in a Kids life.:thumbsup:_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> That sucks but Im sure the wait will be worth it once its finished. Hows it looking?



NOT WORTH IT TO ME WHEN ITS MY DAILY AND SOMONE GIVES ME A DATE AND THEY ARE OFF BY 2 MONTHS BUT FUCK IT IT DONT MATTER NO MORE IT AINT GOING TO VEGAS AND THATS WHAT PISSED ME OFF THE MOST, WAIST OF MONEY ON TRANSPORTER AND REGISTRATION.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin:

Just want to give special thanks to Frank and the members of Spirit CC for their involvement in getting the Trailer Transport together for Vegas!:thumbsup:










"Pic of the Day"









_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> NOT WORTH IT TO ME WHEN ITS MY DAILY AND SOMONE GIVES ME A DATE AND THEY ARE OFF BY 2 MONTHS BUT FUCK IT IT DONT MATTER NO MORE IT AINT GOING TO VEGAS AND THATS WHAT PISSED ME OFF THE MOST, WAIST OF MONEY ON TRANSPORTER AND REGISTRATION.


Damn that sux


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn that sux


Yeah it sucks when a painter says one time frame and takes much longer to complete the job.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> NOT WORTH IT TO ME WHEN ITS MY DAILY AND SOMONE GIVES ME A DATE AND THEY ARE OFF BY 2 MONTHS BUT FUCK IT IT DONT MATTER NO MORE IT AINT GOING TO VEGAS AND THATS WHAT PISSED ME OFF THE MOST, WAIST OF MONEY ON TRANSPORTER AND REGISTRATION.


Dam that sucks ! 



Justin-Az said:


> Yeah it sucks when a painter says one time frame and takes much longer to complete the job.



F-n Painters i hate it when they do that!


Most of the time we think its only going to take a few weeks. That is till we really get into it and realize it's going to be longer then expected. It Happens!:happysad:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Be safe ! in Sin City ....Az.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :uh: BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!



X-73


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WELL OG AZ SIDE... VEGAS IS FINALLY HERE. WE HOPE EVERYONE MAKES IT SAFE OUT THERE AND HAS A GREAT TIME!!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM IDENTITY CC AZ!!!! SEE YOU ALL UP THERE MANANA!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Dam that sucks ! F-n Painters i hate it when they do that!Most of the time we think its only going to take a few weeks. That is till we really get into it and realize it's going to be longer then expected. It Happens!:happysad:


And it doesn't help when u only charge 2500 for a complete paint job patterns and bodywork but the customer can only put 200 down and won't pay more until they see "progress" hahahaha..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Dam that sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I UNDERSTAND THAT BUT WHEN YOU SEE OTHER CARS GOING IN AFTER YOU AND COMING OUT A WEEK LATER THATS BULLSHIT AND ITS JUST ONE GUY NOT A SHOP.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> And it doesn't help when u only charge 2500 for a complete paint job patterns and bodywork but the customer can only put 200 down and won't pay more until they see "progress" hahahaha..


YEAH I GAVE DUDE ABOUT 75% DOWN AND AFTER 2 MONTHS ONLY ROOF HOOD AND TRUNK IS DONE I CALL BULL SHIT ON THAT ESPECIALLY WHEN HE STOPS WORKING ON YOUR CAR TO DO SOME TATTOO WORK ON SOMEBODY FUCK THAT THATS WORK TIME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE ON THE RIDE


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> YEAH I GAVE DUDE ABOUT 75% DOWN AND AFTER 2 MONTHS ONLY ROOF HOOD AND TRUNK IS DONE I CALL BULL SHIT ON THAT ESPECIALLY WHEN HE STOPS WORKING ON YOUR CAR TO DO SOME TATTOO WORK ON SOMEBODY FUCK THAT THATS WORK TIME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE ON THE RIDE


 Man u were the kind of customer we dreamed of...75% down niggy we would've rolled out the red carpet hahaha... cars take time and as long as u like it at the end that's all that matters...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> YEAH I GAVE DUDE ABOUT 75% DOWN AND AFTER 2 MONTHS ONLY ROOF HOOD AND TRUNK IS DONE I CALL BULL SHIT ON THAT ESPECIALLY WHEN HE STOPS WORKING ON YOUR CAR TO DO SOME TATTOO WORK ON SOMEBODY FUCK THAT THATS WORK TIME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE ON THE RIDE


 A everything happenes for a reason., maybe your car would have nvr made it to vegas maybe it would have got fucked up getting on the car hualer or it would fell off. Just relax mijo.see you should have took the car to chawps. Jk


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Smiley it will all come together


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Carmas a b!t%# so has it cumin......Oh and if you would have bought a car already built you wouldn't of had this problem lol.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

SHOT OUT TO JESSE(PHX CC),TATA LUNA, AND CLEMENTE(IDENTITY CC) FOR HELPING ME OUT.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man u were the kind of customer we dreamed of...75% down niggy we would've rolled out the red carpet hahaha... cars take time and as long as u like it at the end that's all that matters...


HEY SMILEY CHUCKY IS DREAMING ABOUT YOU. LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Just want to give special thanks to Frank and the members of Spirit CC for their involvement in getting the Trailer Transport together for Vegas!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


X66


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> HEY SMILEY CHUCKY IS DREAMING ABOUT YOU. LOL


 No.... your the one I dream at night about mikey... every night before I go to bed... I open up a lowrider mag and look at your feature article... and wonder to myself... why did they let him take that photo with a faded shirt on....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No.... your the one I dream at night about mikey... every night before I go to bed... I open up a lowrider mag and look at your feature article... and wonder to myself... why did they let him take that photo with a faded shirt on....



:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> I UNDERSTAND THAT BUT WHEN YOU SEE OTHER CARS GOING IN AFTER YOU AND COMING OUT A WEEK LATER THATS BULLSHIT AND ITS JUST ONE GUY NOT A SHOP.



Quality take time! Dont rush them. Let them do their thing.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LUNA IS READY FOR VEGAS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

gonna be these all weekend long


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LUNA IS READY FOR VEGAS!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Quality take time! Dont rush them. Let them do their thing.


OH YEAH IT DOES I MEAN THE WORK IS KILLER, SHIT ILL EVEN POST UP A PIC OF THE TRUNK IT IS CLEAN, JUST THE FACT THAT OTHER SHIT THAT HE HAS BEEN DOING IS GREAT QUALITY WORK TO AND SHIT GOT DONE IN A MATTER OF HOURS OR EVEN A COUPLE OF DAYS YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. AND LIKE I SAID IVE BEEN MISSING OUT ON EVENTS AND NOW VEGAS AND A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO I ASKED HIM IF IT WOULD BE DONE FOR VEGAS AND HE SAID YES.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Carmas a b!t%# so has it cumin......Oh and if you would have bought a car already built you wouldn't of had this problem lol.



:fool2:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

getting the camera bag ready for vegas


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LUNA IS READY FOR VEGAS!


:roflmao:thats a good one MANDO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> :roflmao:thats a good one MANDO


WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> EXACTLY!


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 'SUP MR. bUCK!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No.... your the one I dream at night about mikey... every night before I go to bed... I open up a lowrider mag and look at your feature article... and wonder to myself... why did they let him take that photo with a faded shirt on....


:rimshot: :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LUNA IS READY FOR VEGAS!


 :thumbsup: CLASSIC!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> gonna be these all weekend long


 Man now I'm thirsty thanks Mando


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! :biggrin:Just want to give special thanks to Frank and the members of Spirit CC for their involvement in getting the Trailer Transport together for Vegas!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you frank for sticking it out to the end, this was much stress from cars pulling out many calls back and forth with the Hauler co back and back and forth with the different clubs involved, but now all good Vegas here we come rep the big az thanks again frank for helping keep this togetherMike Lowrider style CC Glendale


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No.... your the one I dream at night about mikey... every night before I go to bed... I open up a lowrider mag and look at your feature article... and wonder to myself... why did they let him take that photo with a faded shirt on....


ITS JUST YOUR GLASSES THAT ARE FOGGED UP FROM THE DREAM YOU HAD WITH SMILEY!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> getting the camera bag ready for vegas


i dont see any patron :tears:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> OH YEAH IT DOES I MEAN THE WORK IS KILLER, SHIT ILL EVEN POST UP A PIC OF THE TRUNK IT IS CLEAN, JUST THE FACT THAT OTHER SHIT THAT HE HAS BEEN DOING IS GREAT QUALITY WORK TO AND SHIT GOT DONE IN A MATTER OF HOURS OR EVEN A COUPLE OF DAYS YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. AND LIKE I SAID IVE BEEN MISSING OUT ON EVENTS AND NOW VEGAS AND A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO I ASKED HIM IF IT WOULD BE DONE FOR VEGAS AND HE SAID YES.


The thing that sucks is when your cars stuck in paint prison and the painter is turning out cars that havent been there as long as yours. I think reason for that is they work on what the moneys on. Did you bring home your trim etc? I ask because longer car sits more chances shit can come up missing.


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> getting the camera bag ready for vegas


Damn really wish i was goin to vegas now lol damn it:banghead:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LUNA IS READY FOR VEGAS!


ok this is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!! look at tata,,, he in his ride hittin the switch!! thats detail!!!




WELL AZ SIDE,, UNFORTUNATLY TRAILS AND TRIBULATIONS HAVE LEFT ME TO FEND FOR MYSELF , NO VEGAS FOR THE LOKSTA!!

!!!ALOT OF YOU ARE HEADN OUT ,,ALREADY OR TOMORROW OR THIS WEEKEND,,, BE SAFE,, HAVE FUN,, GET FUKIT UPT, AND MOST OF ALL HAVE A BAD ASS TIME,,
BUT CAN YOU DO ME A BIG FAVOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:x:


MAKE SHURE THAT EVERYBODY GOES AWAY FROM THE SHOW SAYIN,,,,,,,,,,,,,











FUCKKKKKKKK






AZ IS THE SHIT!!!!




AND WHAT HAPPENED TO ART LOKS?:dunno:


GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


IFFI!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

64sub said:


> i dont see any patron :tears:


cuz we killed that just packing and gettin cars ready!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

64sub said:


> i dont see any patron :tears:





ART LOKS said:


> ok this is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!! look at tata,,, he in his ride hittin the switch!! thats detail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, and your were gonna be my photog for Borrachos Magazine:banghead:. Fuck it I'll assign you to the Yuma Show! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> damn, and your were gonna be my photog for Borrachos Magazine:banghead:. Fuck it I'll assign you to the Yuma Show! :thumbsup:


YA I FEEL YA BOSS,,,,DAM SUCKS FARTHEST I GET TO GO IS YUMA!!!!,,,,,,,,BUT IM GOIN TO CALI FOR NEW YEARS!!!!!!!! HAVENT SEEN MY UNCLE IN YEARS,,,, IM DUE!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YA I FEEL YA BOSS,,,,DAM SUCKS FARTHEST I GET TO GO IS YUMA!!!!,,,,,,,,BUT IM GOIN TO CALI FOR NEW YEARS!!!!!!!! HAVENT SEEN MY UNCLE IN YEARS,,,, IM DUE!!!!!


Hows your day going art?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

its here!! i hope everyone else paked up their cleanest chonies for this weekend kus were representing Az all weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> its here!! i hope everyone else paked up their cleanest chonies for this weekend kus were representing Az all weekend


and your the legally youngest member in the club so you get raped first! VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE !!!!!!!!!!THOSE GOING TO VEGAS BE SAFE ON THE DRIVE BACK AND FORTH !!!!!THIS IS ME I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY COME UP AND SAY HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND LETS HAVE A BEER!!!!!!!!!!PIC COMING SOON


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

morning wood i  mean morning bump:around:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

Prayers go out to everyone going out to Vegas....
Please be safe.:happysad:


Here go the first pic's of AZ going to the show!
Alittle dark but it is a cell phone and it's night still...:tongue:



















Great job Mike & Frank! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!
> 
> Prayers go out to everyone going out to Vegas....
> Please be safe.:happysad:
> ...


BAD ASS TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok this is the shit!!!!!!!!!!!! look at tata,,, he in his ride hittin the switch!! thats detail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 homie.. i'll be here in AZ holdin it down wit u... but theres good news,

i just got six new batteries for the caddy , so i will be servin em at the central cruise :machinegun:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity cc on the road to vegas! No trailer we driving the "Lac" all the way! See everyone there and be safe on the way.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> x2 homie.. i'll be here in AZ holdin it down wit u... but theres good news,
> 
> i just got six new batteries for the caddy , so i will be servin em at the central cruise :machinegun:


you get a chance get at me homie!!

602-643-5858


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Identity cc on the road to vegas! No trailer we driving the "Lac" all the way! See everyone there and be safe on the way.


be safe!!!! and stay drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave: I WANT TO WISH EVERYONE THAT IS SHOWING IN VEGAS GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: AND FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HOPE 2 SEE ALOT OF GOOD PICS OUT THERE BE SAFE HOMIES


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you get a chance get at me homie!!
> 
> 602-643-5858


fa sho homie


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY CAR CLUB IS IN LOS BEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Yea, I won't be making it this year either. Just too much shit going on with me


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well are car hauler backed out so mike, evan, and shelly are driving the 3 cars we had going on the hauler. Be safe n carefully


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


AZ TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HOPE 2 SEE ALOT OF GOOD PICS OUT THERE BE SAFE HOMIES


 :yes: x86!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## auggie_97tc (Feb 28, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


que onda tio:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!:biggrin:

Here's what's up for today........








_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ SIDE TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

What's good AZ side.. Vegas 2011 Rollerz Only going Live in this motha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!!


LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!!


TTT


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brian repp'n in sin city


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

We all had a good time on central ! ! ..

:thumbsup:.............:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knight member " Joaquin " made a new friend ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Stay-puff , said Knights Image was da bomb ! ! ..lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Joey & vera had a good time with da Knights ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

This car is Badass !!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank You! Much Respect!:cheesy:


la familia c.c. Az said:


> LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE:thumbsup:





Justin-Az said:


> TTT





alexperezaip said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:.............Go...Staypuff !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! :biggrin:

HERE'S WHAT'S UP TODAY!!!!!! :cheesy:










And here's some of the Homie's from AZ with acouple of our members from our Vega's Chapter!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 373530
> Brian repp'n in sin city


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That show looked Bad-Ass, pissed I missed that one


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style placed 4 times.......










2nd in 90 Street Custom-Mike President Glendale Az











2nd 80's El Camino Class- Tony President San Antonio Chapter

Group pic of just a few us who could make it....










Chapters: Glendale Az, San Antonio Tx, Tolleson Az, Las Vegas Nevada and Mesa Az! :thumbsup: _


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

We enjoying sin city


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!

WE WANT TO CONGRATULATE ALL THE WINNERS AT THE VEGAS SHOW!
PLEASE HAVE A SAFE CRUISE BACK TO YOUR HOMES...:angel:

Another Mesa Az member showing at the show.....
Go Whisper!!!:thumbsup:










United.....
We can make a difference!_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn i missed everything.. the vegas show.. and the cruise on centrall :tears: 

dont be stingy homies.. post up those vegas pics... and some nalga


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:scrutinize: I SEE SEÑOR HONEY BADGER!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

had a badass time in vegas cant wait to do it next year:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES HOW WAS VEGAS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

It was good:420::420::420:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

POST SOME PICS OF VEGAS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> POST SOME PICS OF VEGAS


I dont have a camera so I didnt take any but GONE TIP'N took pics 
GONE TIP'N POST PICS!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Lunas64*+
What up LUNA!!!:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Vegas was tight had a great time. Cant wait till next year.Everyone thats still out here plz be safe on your way home.


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 374124
> View attachment 374125
> View attachment 374127
> View attachment 374128


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 374129
> View attachment 374131
> View attachment 374135
> View attachment 374137
> View attachment 374140


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 374144
> View attachment 374145
> View attachment 374146
> View attachment 374148
> View attachment 374152


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD AZ SIDE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

wfclassics said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MESA AZ CHAPTER DOES IT AGAIN.....


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

wfclassics said:


>


 Nice work Paul another good video props man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> The thing that sucks is when your cars stuck in paint prison and the painter is turning out cars that havent been there as long as yours. I think reason for that is they work on what the moneys on. Did you bring home your trim etc? I ask because longer car sits more chances shit can come up missing.



justin ama adress you one last time the next time ama pay you a visit homeboy but lets get this shit straight once and for all im tired of these ballers on a budget crying about shit after the fact that they got hooked up, 1 i didnt do your body work or take your shit apart, 2 you were told numerous times to take your shit home (lazy on your part) i didnt loose your shit 3 you payed 2500 for body paint and patterns stop crying already you give the impression that you got ripped off , i hooked you up phat on your fucking car and every chance you get you throw me under the bus, i went out of pocket to make it happen thats why it took time , you didnt come thru on your part of the deal for flaking your shit at all you lazy fuck so stop asking for cheap quality nuuuuuka it dont work that way , funny thing is the joke is on you for giving your car away dumbas let it be already .....this goes for them other 3 73 caprice , 70 monte n 70 rag ...cars i did that still bitch n cry about theyre cars , they dont say what and how much work we do instead they bitch about what they didnt get, but really you couldnt afford it hit me up if you mad .....fucking ballers on a budget ..... i dont give a fuck anymore bout image ama take care of the ppl who appreciate the artform and the game the real mufukas that pay .....REAL TLK!!!!! 


thx to those who have been patient now n in the past , you know im doing my best to give you quality , however sometimes as a human being personal stuff comes first but thx a bunch for understanding and sticking with me


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

that being said vegas was awesome i posted pics up on my FB FELLAS i had a blast with my club members and local clubs .......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> justin ama adress you one last time the next time ama pay you a visit homeboy but lets get this shit straight once and for all im tired of these ballers on a budget crying about shit after the fact that they got hooked up, 1 i didnt do your body work or take your shit apart, 2 you were told numerous times to take your shit home (lazy on your part) i didnt loose your shit 3 you payed 2500 for body paint and patterns stop crying already you give the impression that you got ripped off , i hooked you up phat on your fucking car and every chance you get you throw me under the bus, i went out of pocket to make it happen thats why it took time , you didnt come thru on your part of the deal for flaking your shit at all you lazy fuck so stop asking for cheap quality nuuuuuka it dont work that way , funny thing is the joke is on you for giving your car away dumbas let it be already .....this goes for them other 3 73 caprice , 70 monte n 70 rag ...cars i did that still bitch n cry about theyre cars , they dont say what and how much work we do instead they bitch about what they didnt get, but really you couldnt afford it hit me up if you mad .....fucking ballers on a budget ..... i dont give a fuck anymore bout image ama take care of the ppl who appreciate the artform and the game the real mufukas that pay .....REAL TLK!!!!!
> 
> 
> thx to those who have been patient now n in the past , you know im doing my best to give you quality , however sometimes as a human being personal stuff comes first but thx a bunch for understanding and sticking with me


Danny why the fuck you bring up old shit simply because someone asked smiley if he brought his shit home. Now for the record I paid you exactly what you asked no negotiations and didnt pay Santiago shit so as far as Im concerned you lost my shit as the deal was between me and you, not me, you and santiago. I had long forgot about that car, have moved on and am building something new but for whatever reason you seem insistant to bring up old shit.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Danny why the fuck you bring up old shit simply because someone asked smiley if he brought his shit home. Now for the record I paid you exactly what you asked no negotiations and didnt pay Santiago shit so as far as Im concerned you lost my shit as the deal was between me and you, not me, you and santiago. I had long forgot about that car, have moved on and am building something new but for whatever reason you seem insistant to bring up old shit.


thats a seperate matter , but kmon foo youre not that retarded to know what you write i seen your other posts too ,, you indirectly say dumb shit but besides the point you will never admit that ..let this be done n over with you dont have the car anymore so stop your bitchin ...you want quality then pay for it son!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> thats a seperate matter , but kmon foo youre not that retarded to know what you write i seen your other posts too ,, you indirectly say dumb shit but besides the point you will never admit that ..let this be done n over with you dont have the car anymore so stop your bitchin ...you want quality then pay for it son!!!


Danny, Thats dumb man because as a matter of fact I recommended you to several people, hell just yesterday I told the other guy with a 66 Ventura that you get down for price you charge. Now if I was pissed off things woulda worked out much differently as the insurance wanted to sue you and not wanting to cauyse problems I dropped the fucking claim instead and lost about 2Gs in process. Anyway hard to say I been throwing you under bus when in fact I wasnt even in the state and was off LIL for 3 months since I traveled back home to visit friends and family. Anyway, Before comming up with thinking you know what Im thinking etc sensible thing would be to talk to me as I aint hard to find.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> justin ama adress you one last time the next time ama pay you a visit homeboy but lets get this shit straight once and for all im tired of these ballers on a budget crying about shit after the fact that they got hooked up, 1 i didnt do your body work or take your shit apart, 2 you were told numerous times to take your shit home (lazy on your part) i didnt loose your shit 3 you payed 2500 for body paint and patterns stop crying already you give the impression that you got ripped off , i hooked you up phat on your fucking car and every chance you get you throw me under the bus, i went out of pocket to make it happen thats why it took time , you didnt come thru on your part of the deal for flaking your shit at all you lazy fuck so stop asking for cheap quality nuuuuuka it dont work that way , funny thing is the joke is on you for giving your car away dumbas let it be already .....this goes for them other 3 73 caprice , 70 monte n 70 rag ...cars i did that still bitch n cry about theyre cars , they dont say what and how much work we do instead they bitch about what they didnt get, but really you couldnt afford it hit me up if you mad .....fucking ballers on a budget ..... i dont give a fuck anymore bout image ama take care of the ppl who appreciate the artform and the game the real mufukas that pay .....REAL TLK!!!!! thx to those who have been patient now n in the past , you know im doing my best to give you quality , however sometimes as a human being personal stuff comes first but thx a bunch for understanding and sticking with me


 Real talk chawps. The only thing I said about my painter was that he didn't deliver on time that's all and that's because people asked. :biggrin: the dude gets down tho. I guess I was just heated because it didn't make it to vegas like he promised. Oh well.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　

　

　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　


　








　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​

　
　
　
　
_United...
We can make a difference!:thumbsup:_


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

USO cc will be having our drive in movie night this sat the 15th at the glendale 9 drive in, movies start at dark, hope to see ya there!! we will anounce what movie this week :thumbsup:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.


X64!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.


 good job!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.


IAM SUPER PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!!BELIEVE ME I FEEL REAL BAD FOR NOT MAKING IT. MONEY WAS A ISSUE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> IAM SUPER PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!!BELIEVE ME I FEEL REAL BAD FOR NOT MAKING IT. MONEY WAS A ISSUE.


you shud be proud hector, damn proud!!!!!!! they rept like they have been,,, you got 1 year to save up,,,again,, just like you push them all to get that first pic, and you got go show love for this show and all that,,, make them proud and go see them all in vegas,,, i missed out cause of family issues,(but ur the FOUNDER) but Identity knows that im true and down like 4 flats,i feel like i let them down but it even feels better that they understand and got my back!!!!,, like those LRS's that drove there rides,,, showed that they are down like 4 flats too!!!! Bad Ass Gente!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
and i got 1 year to get my shit strait too,,, hopefully we both go,, and you can get me drunk,,, ill drink ur beers to:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

anybody know of A 2004 or newer nissan titan and a frontier for sale, low miles, or see any of these for sale let me know,,, im lookin for both,cash is in hand NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you this is a recording!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.




AND NOW IM GONNA ADDRESS UR ASS NOW MR !!!!!!

NOW IM GONNA START TO :rant:BITCHIN,,, IS IT READY YET,,IS IT READY YET!!!, 


LETS GET THIS PARTY :h5:STARTED!!!,,,,, MY TRUCK IS WAITIN HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VEGAS IS GONE:buttkick:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (PICS PLZ ERRBODY:x

THANK YOU KINDLY!!!!

GET AT ME DAWG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuck you art you caca head you don't know my life :biggrin: now bring it on loco I'm ready.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> you shud be proud hector, damn proud!!!!!!! they rept like they have been,,, you got 1 year to save up,,,again,, just like you push them all to get that first pic, and you got go show love for this show and all that,,, make them proud and go see them all in vegas,,, i missed out cause of family issues,(but ur the FOUNDER) but Identity knows that im true and down like 4 flats,i feel like i let them down but it even feels better that they understand and got my back!!!!,, like those LRS's that drove there rides,,, showed that they are down like 4 flats too!!!! Bad Ass Gente!!!!!!!:thumbsup:and i got 1 year to get my shit strait too,,, hopefully we both go,, and you can get me drunk,,, ill drink ur beers to:rofl:


LIKE YOU IVE HAD FAMILIA ISSUE ALL YEAR. MY RELATIONSHIP IS HANGING BY A STRING BECAUSE OF ALL THE WORK I PUT IN. WONT GO INTO DETAILS UNLESS YOU INSIST.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> Real talk chawps. The only thing I said about my painter was that he didn't deliver on time that's all and that's because people asked. :biggrin: the dude gets down tho. I guess I was just heated because it didn't make it to vegas like he promised. Oh well.


THATS NOT THE STORY I HEARD KEEP IT REAL HOMIE HE PAINTS FOR ME TOO


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanx for all the love and support vegas was the shit. Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

all these pics are from plan joe,,,, i knew he wouldnt let me down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LIKE YOU IVE HAD FAMILIA ISSUE ALL YEAR. MY RELATIONSHIP IS HANGING BY A STRING BECAUSE OF ALL THE WORK I PUT IN. WONT GO INTO DETAILS UNLESS YOU INSIST.


buy me and mikee a 30 pack and you can talk till the beer is gone,, then go buy another,,, and continue!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Fuck you art you caca head you don't know my life :biggrin: now bring it on loco I'm ready.


im ready now to lil brudda,, i got the green light!!!!!





no **** just in case,,,

yeah she ready to not be the coolest work truck in town,,,,she gonna turn into my sunday driver,,,, fuckin finnaly!!! shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!

im still goona mob her,,,,all day errday!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cadi4life said:


> THATS NOT THE STORY I HEARD KEEP IT REAL HOMIE HE PAINTS FOR ME TOO


 My point exactly storys, homie I didn't do this to put dude on blast or nothing like I said dude gets down on paint I love his work but you know what I don't know you and I really don't care about you so I'm not gonna get into it with you you were not there to here the deal let's just keep it that way.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> My point exactly storys, homie I didn't do this to put dude on blast or nothing like I said dude gets down on paint I love his work but you know what I don't know you and I really don't care about you so I'm not gonna get into it with you you were not there to here the deal let's just keep it that way.


YEAH HOMIE YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW ME I SAID MY OPPINION WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT DONT POST SHIT LIKE THAT HERE AND YOU WONT GET THE RESPONSE THAT YOU GOT KEEP EVERYBODY OUT OF IT. PERIOD


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cadi4life said:


> THATS NOT THE STORY I HEARD KEEP IT REAL HOMIE HE PAINTS FOR ME TOO


 Oh and if your talking about the money that I owe him and I asked him if I could pay him that after vegas yeah I asked him that a couple of days before vegas he said just give him half and the rest afterand I said coo he sould at least do that since it took him longer than expected.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cadi4life said:


> YEAH HOMIE YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW ME I SAID MY OPPINION WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT DONT POST SHIT LIKE THAT HERE AND YOU WONT GET THE RESPONSE THAT YOU GOT KEEP EVERYBODY OUT OF IT. PERIOD[/QUOTWhen people asked what happen to my car I answered what happen and you know what yeah I shouldn't have got into details but like I said I was upset from what happen.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 11 guests)

chevycaprice89 
G_KRALY 
ART LOKS+ 
smiley602 
CLEMENTE 
Mister.D719 
backyard boogie cc 
Lunas64 
mleyva215


:wave:


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> My point exactly storys, homie I didn't do this to put dude on blast or nothing like I said dude gets down on paint I love his work but you know what I don't know you and I really don't care about you so I'm not gonna get into it with you you were not there to here the deal let's just keep it that way.


 First off if you want to try and put me on blast let's tell the whole story yeah I had your car for two months you right well here we fucking go first Ll the wedding shit was going on not your problem mine second off my mom got run over by some dumb ass bitch and was in the hospital moms is more important than any fucking car or show my prioblem then I ended up in the hospital becouse my daughter kicked me in the throat I was down for a few days my problem,not yours well here's the kicker do you remember when you hit me up asking me if you could give me some money when it was done and then pay me the rest after Vegas hmmmm well let's be real I don't know you like that so why in my rite mind would I bust ass and not get fully paid right and come on let's be real about it your getting compleat color change complete paternal in


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> My point exactly storys, homie I didn't do this to put dude on blast or nothing like I said dude gets down on paint I love his work but you know what I don't know you and I really don't care about you so I'm not gonna get into it with you you were not there to here the deal let's just keep it that way.


 First off if you want to try and put me on blast let's tell the whole story yeah I had your car for two months you right well here we fucking go first Ll the wedding shit was going on not your problem mine second off my mom got run over by some dumb ass bitch and was in the hospital moms is more important than any fucking car or show my prioblem then I ended up in the hospital becouse my daughter kicked me in the throat I was down for a few days my problem,not yours well here's the kicker do you remember when you hit me up asking me if you could give me some money when it was done and then pay me the rest after Vegas hmmmm well let's be real I don't know you like that so why in my rite mind would I bust ass and not get fully paid right and come on let's be real about it your getting compleat color change complete paternal in side and out trunk paterns ended hood with paterns come on now wtf and as for you Justin I suffrage if you don't know the whole fucking story shut your fucking mouth or it will get shut for you


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

backyard boogie cc said:


> First off if you want to try and put me on blast let's tell the whole story yeah I had your car for two months you right well here we fucking go first Ll the wedding shit was going on not your problem mine second off my mom got run over by some dumb ass bitch and was in the hospital moms is more important than any fucking car or show my prioblem then I ended up in the hospital becouse my daughter kicked me in the throat I was down for a few days my problem,not yours well here's the kicker do you remember when you hit me up asking me if you could give me some money when it was done and then pay me the rest after Vegas hmmmm well let's be real I don't know you like that so why in my rite mind would I bust ass and not get fully paid right and come on let's be real about it your getting compleat color change complete paternal in side and out trunk paterns ended hood with paterns come on now wtf and as for you Justin I suffrage if you don't know the whole fucking story shut your fucking mouth or it will get shut for you


 Like I said I wasn't trying to put you on blast I wass just pissed off and the whole color change that was your idea not mine and how come you told me after your wedding you would finish it in a couple of days and nothing.


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Like I said I wasn't trying to put you on blast I wass just pissed off and the whole color change that was your idea not mine and how come you told me after your wedding you would finish it in a couple of days and nothing.


 Like I arId my moms was in the hospital for a whole fucking week I almost lost her my moms is more important than a fucking car there's always shows but only one mom


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

backyard boogie cc said:


> First off if you want to try and put me on blast let's tell the whole story yeah I had your car for two months you right well here we fucking go first Ll the wedding shit was going on not your problem mine second off my mom got run over by some dumb ass bitch and was in the hospital moms is more important than any fucking car or show my prioblem then I ended up in the hospital becouse my daughter kicked me in the throat I was down for a few days my problem,not yours well here's the kicker do you remember when you hit me up asking me if you could give me some money when it was done and then pay me the rest after Vegas hmmmm well let's be real I don't know you like that so why in my rite mind would I bust ass and not get fully paid right and come on let's be real about it your getting compleat color change complete paternal in side and out trunk paterns ended hood with paterns come on now wtf and as for you Justin I suffrage if you don't know the whole fucking story shut your fucking mouth or it will get shut for you


I didnt say anything about you except asking if your same guy who painted the roof of that Impala that Majestics Randy had , I told Smiley if your same dude you get down. I never said anything negative at all.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

This shits fukn.stupid randy we know he paints for u if there was.a prob wit u he wud of mentioned u!! 2 face get at me


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> I want to give a shout out to lowrider style for driving there cars out to vegas. even after there transporter backed out on them they still didn't give up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

cutty buddy said:


> This shits fukn.stupid randy we know he paints for u if there was.a prob wit u he wud of mentioned u!! 2 face get at me


THE WHOLE THING IS THIS KIND OF BIZNESS SHOULD NOT BE SAID ON L.I.L. IF SOMEBODY HAS PROBLEMS CALL THE PERSON AND SQUASH IT JUST LIKE YOU AND EVERBODY ELSE AND MYSELF WE ARE GOING TO BACK UP OUR HOMIES AND CLUB MEMBERS REGARDLESS. REAL TALK


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> IAM SUPER PROUD OF THEM!!!!!!!BELIEVE ME I FEEL REAL BAD FOR NOT MAKING IT. MONEY WAS A ISSUE.


Hector don't try to steal Mike's thunder away from him and make it about you.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you shud be proud hector, damn proud!!!!!!! they rept like they have been,,, you got 1 year to save up,,,again,, just like you push them all to get that first pic, and you got go show love for this show and all that,,, make them proud and go see them all in vegas,,, i missed out cause of family issues,(but ur the FOUNDER) but Identity knows that im true and down like 4 flats,i feel like i let them down but it even feels better that they understand and got my back!!!!,, like those LRS's that drove there rides,,, showed that they are down like 4 flats too!!!! Bad Ass Gente!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> and i got 1 year to get my shit strait too,,, hopefully we both go,, and you can get me drunk,,, ill drink ur beers to:rofl:


Oh yeah that remindes me ummm Art Loks can you come to my office we need to talk. :rant:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok talked to two face shit is squashed drop it everybody.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


> Ok talked to two face shit is squashed drop it everybody.


----------



## backyard boogie cc (May 22, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Ok talked to two face shit is squashed drop it everybody.


 Yeah were good now good looking out randy....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Hector don't try to steal Mike's thunder away from him and make it about you.


HECTOR.... SHE WAS JUS JOKING!! PLEASE DONT CALL OR PM ME ABOUT THIS!! ITS ALL FOR FUN!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> THE WHOLE THING IS THIS KIND OF BIZNESS SHOULD NOT BE SAID ON L.I.L. IF SOMEBODY HAS PROBLEMS CALL THE PERSON AND SQUASH IT JUST LIKE YOU AND EVERBODY ELSE AND MYSELF WE ARE GOING TO BACK UP OUR HOMIES AND CLUB MEMBERS REGARDLESS. REAL TALK


:thumbsup:GREAT IDEA HOMEY!! NOW WHERES THE PICS OF LOS BEGAS!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

*Lunas64*+
*smiley602*
*DANNY FLACO AZ*
*64sub*
*bigb01*
*cutty buddy*
:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Luna thanks for the chain out in vegas helped out keep people out of the rides


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Luna thanks for the chain out in vegas helped out keep people out of the rides


NO PROBLEM BRO. YOU ALL WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME FOR US AND ANY OTHER CLUB!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Oh yeah that remindes me ummm Art Loks can you come to my office we need to talk. :rant:


OK WHEN AND WHERE,,, I LOST MY FONE RIGHT NOW,,, CANT FIND IT????? CALL MY OFFICE ITS REAL IMPORTANT!!! 

602 437 0590!!!!!!! YOU KNOW ME IM HERE MORE THAN I AM ANYWHERE ELSE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR.... SHE WAS JUS JOKING!! PLEASE DONT CALL OR PM ME ABOUT THIS!! ITS ALL FOR FUN!!


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA GET EM HECTOR, BWHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA 

ITS LIKE A PERMANANT GREEN LIGHT ON LUNA!!!!!!

JUST SAYIN!!! ALL IN GOOD FUN


NICE TO SEE EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TIME OUT IN BEGAS!!!!


AZSIDE TTMFT!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR.... SHE WAS JUS JOKING!! PLEASE DONT CALL OR PM ME ABOUT THIS!! ITS ALL FOR FUN!!



FUCK I WAS GOING TO ADD MY 2 CENTS ON IT! :banghead: Never mind now! :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*Coming November 2011









*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Coming November 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Coming November 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. CANT WAIT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> OK WHEN AND WHERE,,, I LOST MY FONE RIGHT NOW,,, CANT FIND IT????? CALL MY OFFICE ITS REAL IMPORTANT!!!
> 
> 602 437 0590!!!!!!! YOU KNOW ME IM HERE MORE THAN I AM ANYWHERE ELSE!!!


it's ok I can tell you here. YOU'RE FIRED !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR.... SHE WAS JUS JOKING!! PLEASE DONT CALL OR PM ME ABOUT THIS!! ITS ALL FOR FUN!!


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR.... SHE WAS JUS JOKING!! PLEASE DONT CALL OR PM ME ABOUT THIS!! ITS ALL FOR FUN!!


I KNOW LOL!I WAS JUST EXPLAINING WHY I COULDN'T MAKE IT.YOU CAN'T STEAL ANY GLORY FROM MIKE SAYING WHAT I SAID.AND JUST FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE DESERVES RECOGNITIONS FOR HELPING EACH OTHER AS A TEAM.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> it's ok I can tell you here. YOU'RE FIRED !!!!!!!!!!!!


WTF:dunno: ,,,,WHEN WAS I HIRED????? DAM SOMEBODY :guns:GETTIN MY CHECK!!!!! I CUDDA HAD :drama:CHEESE ON MY BURGER???? DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!!!! 
hno:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

GREAT TIME IS VEGAS WITH MY WIFE ,POPS ,RICK AND BECKY THX FAMILIA FOR BEING THERE AND THE SUPPORT:thumbsup::thumbsup::inout:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WTF:dunno: ,,,,WHEN WAS I HIRED????? DAM SOMEBODY :guns:GETTIN MY CHECK!!!!! I CUDDA HAD :drama:CHEESE ON MY BURGER???? DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!!!!
> hno:


LOL I have pictures for you from Vegas. Maybe I'll have Marie take them to you..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FUCK I WAS GOING TO ADD MY 2 CENTS ON IT! :banghead: Never mind now! :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> LOL I have pictures for you from Vegas. Maybe I'll have Marie take them to you..


Mando did you take an pictures?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Coming November 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice is it gonna be a print mag or a internet magazine, either way I think itll be badass.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Coming November 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FUCK I WAS GOING TO ADD MY 2 CENTS ON IT! :banghead: Never mind now! :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> LOL I have pictures for you from Vegas. Maybe I'll have Marie take them to you..


OH KOOL,,,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I KNOW LOL!I WAS JUST EXPLAINING WHY I COULDN'T MAKE IT.YOU CAN'T STEAL ANY GLORY FROM MIKE SAYING WHAT I SAID.AND JUST FOR THE RECORD EVERYONE DESERVES RECOGNITIONS FOR HELPING EACH OTHER AS A TEAM.


Hector no :tears:. Can I still be your LIL friend :yes: or :no: ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Hector no :tears:. Can I still be your LIL friend :yes: or :no: ?


FIRE HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Coming November 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL NICE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Mando did you take an pictures?


you know i did


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> FIRE HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:buttkick:


:shh:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:h5:






IN VEGAS GREAT TIME WITH MY PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS CARNE ASADA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> :shh:


WANT ME TO CALL HIM AND DO IT I FOUND MY FONE,,,,, 

I STARTED CLEANIN EARLIER,,, AND I REALIZED I THREW IT IN THE TRASH!! LOLOLOL I FOUND IT !!! 

AND I GOT 50 CENTS TO MAKE THAT CALL,, HUH CAN I CAN I!!!

J/K HECTOR,,, 

THEY NEED SOMEBODY NOW THAT I GOT FIRED!!! BODY AINT EVEN COLD AND THERE REPLACIN ME... LOLOLOL!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WANT ME TO CALL HIM AND DO IT I FOUND MY FONE,,,,,
> 
> I STARTED CLEANIN EARLIER,,, AND I REALIZED I THREW IT IN THE TRASH!! LOLOLOL I FOUND IT !!!
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Lunas64 said:


> NICE. CANT WAIT!





Justin-Az said:


> Nice is it gonna be a print mag or a internet magazine, either way I think itll be badass.





Identity Original said:


> :thumbsup:





A mi gusto 97 said:


> COOL NICE


Thanks, we appreciate the support! It will be a printed mag, Justin...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

badass time in vegas with friends and family! :thumbsup: and still hungover:roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Thanks, we appreciate the support! It will be a printed mag, Justin...:thumbsup:


Damn thats gonna be badass, cant wait to get one.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> badass time in vegas with friends and family! :thumbsup: and still hungover:roflmao:


DAMN JUAN SAVED ME A SPOT RITE NEXT TO HIM IN THE PIC,,, PHOTOSHOP MY ASS IN THERE MANDO!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\las Vegas 2011\las vegas 2011 149.jpg


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> badass time in vegas with friends and family! :thumbsup: and still hungover:roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\las Vegas 2011\las vegas 2011 149.jpg
> View attachment 374729


the one in red was hot


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Luna thanks for the chain out in vegas helped out keep people out of the rides


trade you the chains for that 75


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> DAMN JUAN SAVED ME A SPOT RITE NEXT TO HIM IN THE PIC,,, PHOTOSHOP MY ASS IN THERE MANDO!!!!


do you really want me to do that? :naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> trade you the chains for that 75


lol keep dreaming


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\las Vegas 2011\las vegas 2011 149.jpg
> View attachment 374729


This is a really good one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> do you really want me to do that? :naughty:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! AS U WERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> all these pics are from plan joe,,,, i knew he wouldnt let me down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BAD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MY BOYS MISSED ME IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























WHOSE UR FAVORITE LIL RASCAL???????????????????????




ALFALFA???




















O
R

SPANKY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> trade you the chains for that 75


You sure you wanna do that the chains are real nice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> You sure you wanna do that the chains are real nice



your right i might be taking a a loss:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAMN GOT DEAD IN HERE,,, GUESS TIME TO FOR SOME MUSICA:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ;14655979]





badass rag in this vid




YA THIS IS A COOL VID,,,, LIL JON CAN RUN HELLA FAST :sprint:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Nice picture


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK WATCH THIS VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WANNA HEAR WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> MY BOYS MISSED ME IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art that was funny. :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Art that was funny. :roflmao:


WOA,,,,,DONT GIVE ME CREDIT YOU STARTED IT!!!
CLEMENTE GONNA KICK MY ASS WHEN HE SEE ME HUH???

HEY DID AL ORDER THE WINGS FOR ME AT LONG WONGS SUICIDE AND GIVE EM TO CLEM LIKE I ASKED??


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

cant we all get along??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 374796


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> [/QUOTE nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


 nice pi:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


 nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

sup!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn i didnt even go and still posted more pics than anybody on here,,,,,,i got hired back!!!

all these pics were courtesy of IDENTITY ORIGINAL!!!!

THANKS SIS!!!!



COMON I KNOW ALOT OF U ARE HOLDIN OUT!!!!


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, Vegas was a blast. I want to thank Mando, Mike, Chawps, and the whole Unity CC for showing me a good time in Vegas. It was great to finally get out and see the shows. I may have been away from the scene for awhile but it felt great to hear from all of you. Thank you all for your kind words and continuing support. You guys made my weekend. I promise you, if and when I come back to doing what I love to do you guys will definetly know. Thanks again and will see you guys soon. 

*EUGENIO
* _*(*__*FISH)*_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

number3:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish of AZ said:


> Man, Vegas was a blast. I want to thank Mando, Mike, Chawps, and the whole Unity CC for showing me a good time in Vegas. It was great to finally get out and see the shows. I may have been away from the scene for awhile but it felt great to hear from all of you. Thank you all for your kind words and continuing support. You guys made my weekend. I promise you, if and when I come back to doing what I love to do you guys will definetly know. Thanks again and will see you guys soon. *EUGENIO* _*(*__*FISH)*_


 Good to meet you man


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> damn i didnt even go and still posted more pics than anybody on here,,,,,,i got hired back!!!
> 
> all these pics were courtesy of IDENTITY ORIGINAL!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU KNOW PLAN JOE COMIN THRU AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i think mike is in the wrong club


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> IDENTITY CC JUST GOT A NEW 66 RAG HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKERS LOWERED ME AWAY WITH A 30PK. LOL


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> FUCKERS LOWERED ME AWAY WITH A 30PK. LOL


 Ha Ha and you fell for it good kicking it with you guys out their mike


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> =unity1963;14657174]
> 
> 
> ART LOKS said:
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

UNITY IN VEGAS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BEN SHOWIN LOVE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

UNITY ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!
LUCKY HE WOKE UP BEFORE FISH AND MONDO FOUND THE MARKER! LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:


unity_mike said:


> > =unity1963;14657174]
> >
> > YOU WISH!
> > YOU THINK TO MUCH!
> > ...


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 375265
> 
> 
> UNITY ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!
> LUCKY HE WOKE UP BEFORE FISH AND MONDO FOUND THE MARKER! LOL


PINCHE CHAWPS MANIACS


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATTUP BORRACHOO


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

TEAM BLOW ME GAS HOPPIN ON THE STRIP AFTER THE HOP ON MONDAY REPPIN AZ.


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*GET READY EVERYBODY FOR THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE*


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*ALSO OCT 29, 2011 ITS GOING DOWN SEE YOU ALL THERE FRM SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA ROLLERZ ONLY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE S 8X CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AND WEGO 3X TOUR CHAMPS*_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

1983 lincoln said:


> TEAM BLOW ME GAS HOPPIN ON THE STRIP AFTER THE HOP ON MONDAY REPPIN AZ.


 This is bad ass Nice video


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 375265
> 
> 
> UNITY ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!
> LUCKY HE WOKE UP BEFORE FISH AND MONDO FOUND THE MARKER! LOL


he looks like a little kid! lol



unity1963 said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > i think mike is in the wrong club
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

mando said:


> WATTUP BORRACHOO


Eat my Coooooooookie crisp. 
Whats good mando?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> he looks like a little kid! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> > =unity1963;14657174]
> >
> > YOU WISH!
> > YOU THINK TO MUCH!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1983 lincoln said:


> TEAM BLOW ME GAS HOPPIN ON THE STRIP AFTER THE HOP ON MONDAY REPPIN AZ.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *GET READY EVERYBODY FOR THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE*





ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 375339
> _*ALSO OCT 29, 2011 ITS GOING DOWN SEE YOU ALL THERE FRM SGT OF ARMS FREDDY MOLINA ROLLERZ ONLY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE S 8X CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AND WEGO 3X TOUR CHAMPS*_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

UNITY PHX AND UNITY CANADA KICKING IT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!:biggrin:

JUST WANT TO GIVE BIG PROPS TO ALL THE AZ CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE TO VEGAS!!!!
MUCH LOWRIDER LUV & RESPECT!!!! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 375265
> 
> 
> UNITY ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!
> LUCKY HE WOKE UP BEFORE FISH AND MONDO FOUND THE MARKER! LOL


fuckers i was out cold i just remember walking inn to the hotel n crashing out ,,, i was still fucked up from the night before :happysad:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> fuckers i was out cold i just remember walking inn to the hotel n crashing out ,,, i was still fucked up from the night before :happysad:


haha i had the same [roblem i dont remmeber how i made it back to the room


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :naughty: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> FUCKERS LOWERED ME AWAY WITH A 30PK. LOL


easy prey!!!!


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

LIKE US ON YOU TUBE http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

did i miss a meeting... i kno we all wanted to see all the vegas pics... but in respect of OG AZ side.. what happen to torta tuesday:dunno::tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> did i miss a meeting... i kno we all wanted to see all the vegas pics... but in respect of OG AZ side.. what happen to torta tuesday:dunno::tears:


ha ha i was wonderin when somebody was gonna say somethin!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> ha ha i was wonderin when somebody was gonna say somethin!!!!!!!!


ha ha me too


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> did i miss a meeting... i kno we all wanted to see all the vegas pics... but in respect of OG AZ side.. what happen to torta tuesday:dunno::tears:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHAT UP MR LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHAT UP MR LOKS


here at work lil brudda,, still trainin the yougin,,, i think maybe one more week and i can stop holding his hand.....lmao,,,, he likes to talk a whole hella lot,,, never stfu,,,but when its time to talk to customers its like he fuckin lost his voice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish he was like that when there was nobdoy here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and you playa whats good wit you out door!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> here at work lil brudda,, still trainin the yougin,,, i think maybe one more week and i can stop holding his hand.....lmao,,,, he likes to talk a whole hella lot,,, never stfu,,,but when its time to talk to customers its like he fuckin lost his voice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish he was like that when there was nobdoy here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and you playa whats good wit you out door!!!


SHIT CARNAL JUST HERE WORKING IN THIS NICE WEATHER.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


HELL YA JYNX MAZE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> did i miss a meeting... i kno we all wanted to see all the vegas pics... but in respect of OG AZ side.. what happen to torta tuesday:dunno::tears:





ART LOKS said:


> ha ha i was wonderin when somebody was gonna say somethin!!!!!!!!


TODAY IS HUMP DAY FOOLS!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> did i miss a meeting... i kno we all wanted to see all the vegas pics... but in respect of OG AZ side.. what happen to torta tuesday:dunno::tears:


WE COULD DO TORTA WED :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SHIT CARNAL JUST HERE WORKING IN THIS NICE WEATHER.


well im do what i gatta do,, to get you my truck!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HELL YA JYNX MAZE


i love me some jynx maze!!!:boink:







and here we go another set Of pics courtesy of MIKE FRO LOWRIDER STYLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERE U GO HOMIES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERE U GO HOMIES




good lawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


come to butthead!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> good lawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> come to butthead!!:tongue::tongue:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HERE U GO HOMIES


KNEW U WOULD LIK THIS ONE ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> KNEW U WOULD LIK THIS ONE ART LOKS


i got stuck like a basehead wit a crackpipe for a moment!!!!







drool everywhere!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HAHA FUCKIN ART ILL PUT SOME MORE UP HOMIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA FUCKIN ART ILL PUT SOME MORE UP HOMIE


ya ill post pics you post trix!!!!!!! team work!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


DAMN


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ya ill post pics you post trix!!!!!!! team work!!


HAHA COOL


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Cruizin Memories (Mar 18, 2010)

FREE CARSHOW & SHINE BENEFIT to all carclubs & attendies. ONly pay $1 to swapmeet.. Donations will be accepted on behalf of PHX CHILDRENS HOSPITAL FOR KIDS WITH BRAIN CANCER. HOPEKIDS.ORG WILL also be there. MOVE IN TIME 7-10A LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS,CLASSICS & CUSTOMS.djs & live entertainment, kiddie rides for children & come shop @ new INDOOR PARK & SWAP. Bar & restaurants with great prices.\Intruders,OLD MEMORIES,OLDSCHOOL,DUKES,MI VIDA, SOFISTICATED FEW & MANY MORE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

POST SOME MORE UP LATER ART GONNA GO WORK ON THE MONTE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> POST SOME MORE UP LATER ART GONNA GO WORK ON THE MONTE


YA GOT TO DO SOME WORK TOO!!! ALRATO HOMIE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HELL YA JYNX MAZE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HELL YA JYNX MAZE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HELL YA JYNX MAZE


http://www.filesonic.com/file/483324261/Jynx_Maze_Full_Body_Hardcore.avi


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


DAMN ART NOW U GOT ME DROOLIN :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*HEY EVERYONE, I WANT TO SINCERELY APOLOGIZE TO MIKE AND UNITY CAR CLUB FOR POSTING THE PICTURE OF OUR PLAQUE COVERING THEIR PLAQUE. IT WAS MEANT TO BE A JOKE WITH MIKE SINCE HE ROLLED TO VEGAS WITH US. WE TRAILERED HIS RAG AND HE AND JULIE RODE WITH ME AND MY WIFE TO AND BACK FROM VEGAS! WE MEANT NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO UNITY CC. 
AGAIN I APOLOGIZE*! 

*AL LUNA
IDENTITY CC 
PRESIDENT*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP ART


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


That lac looks familiar loks lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> *HEY EVERYONE, I WANT TO SINCERELY APOLOGIZE TO MIKE AND UNITY CAR CLUB FOR POSTING THE PICTURE OF OUR PLAQUE COVERING THEIR PLAQUE. IT WAS MEANT TO BE A JOKE WITH MIKE SINCE HE ROLLED TO VEGAS WITH US. WE TRAILERED HIS RAG AND HE AND JULIE RODE WITH ME AND MY WIFE TO AND BACK FROM VEGAS! WE MEANT NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO UNITY CC.
> AGAIN I APOLOGIZE*!
> 
> *AL LUNA
> ...


DONT TRIP HOMIE, I KNOW ITS ALL IN FUN!!!!! BUT YOU GOT ONE COMING!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

1983 lincoln said:


> TEAM BLOW ME GAS HOPPIN ON THE STRIP AFTER THE HOP ON MONDAY REPPIN AZ.


DAMN THAT WAS TIGHT AS HELL!!!!! LOOKING GOOD FRANK!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Fish of AZ said:


> Man, Vegas was a blast. I want to thank Mando, Mike, Chawps, and the whole Unity CC for showing me a good time in Vegas. It was great to finally get out and see the shows. I may have been away from the scene for awhile but it felt great to hear from all of you. Thank you all for your kind words and continuing support. You guys made my weekend. I promise you, if and when I come back to doing what I love to do you guys will definetly know. Thanks again and will see you guys soon.
> 
> *EUGENIO
> *_*(*__*FISH)*_


ITS KU HOMIE.... IT WAS FUN WASNT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963 said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > i think mike is in the wrong club
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> *HEY EVERYONE, I WANT TO SINCERELY APOLOGIZE TO MIKE AND UNITY CAR CLUB FOR POSTING THE PICTURE OF OUR PLAQUE COVERING THEIR PLAQUE. IT WAS MEANT TO BE A JOKE WITH MIKE SINCE HE ROLLED TO VEGAS WITH US. WE TRAILERED HIS RAG AND HE AND JULIE RODE WITH ME AND MY WIFE TO AND BACK FROM VEGAS! WE MEANT NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO UNITY CC.
> AGAIN I APOLOGIZE*!
> 
> *AL LUNA
> ...


X78


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> unity1963 said:
> 
> 
> > MIKES AN O.G. UNITY MEMBER BRO HE JUST HAS HOMIES.......... ALL IN FUN!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!

Here's our Tribute to AZ at the Vegas Show!


__These where all i could find on short notice...




























On this one...
Look in the background....



















And AZ's very own!!!!!










And "Pic of the Week"!!!!!










Good Repp'n Spirit CC!!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning az


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Good morning az


whazzzzzzz uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

USO drive in movie night this sat 6pmish the movie will be real steal and contagion , hope to see you there 
at glendale 9 drive in:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP ART


WHAT UP CARNAL!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

gordobig818 said:


> That lac looks familiar loks lol


I KNOW HUH:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> unity1963 said:
> 
> 
> > MIKES AN O.G. UNITY MEMBER BRO HE JUST HAS HOMIES.......... ALL IN FUN!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> *HEY EVERYONE, I WANT TO SINCERELY APOLOGIZE TO MIKE AND UNITY CAR CLUB FOR POSTING THE PICTURE OF OUR PLAQUE COVERING THEIR PLAQUE. IT WAS MEANT TO BE A JOKE WITH MIKE SINCE HE ROLLED TO VEGAS WITH US. WE TRAILERED HIS RAG AND HE AND JULIE RODE WITH ME AND MY WIFE TO AND BACK FROM VEGAS! WE MEANT NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO UNITY CC.
> AGAIN I APOLOGIZE*!
> 
> *AL LUNA
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD TATA! NEXT TIME MAKE SURE YOU TAKE THE BLUE PILL NOT THE PURPLE! LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> unity1963 said:
> 
> 
> > MIKES AN O.G. UNITY MEMBER BRO HE JUST HAS HOMIES.......... ALL IN FUN!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> *HEY EVERYONE, I WANT TO SINCERELY APOLOGIZE TO MIKE AND UNITY CAR CLUB FOR POSTING THE PICTURE OF OUR PLAQUE COVERING THEIR PLAQUE. IT WAS MEANT TO BE A JOKE WITH MIKE SINCE HE ROLLED TO VEGAS WITH US. WE TRAILERED HIS RAG AND HE AND JULIE RODE WITH ME AND MY WIFE TO AND BACK FROM VEGAS! WE MEANT NO DISRESPECT AT ALL TO UNITY CC.
> AGAIN I APOLOGIZE*!
> 
> *AL LUNA
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Ben'sCustomWheels said:
> 
> 
> > THATS RITE!!! NIKKA!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> Ben'sCustomWheels said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT UP BIG BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> ITS ALL GOOD TATA! NEXT TIME MAKE SURE YOU TAKE THE BLUE PILL NOT THE PURPLE! LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Ben'sCustomWheels said:
> 
> 
> > THATS RITE!!! NIKKA!
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  I GUESS YOU COCHINOS COULDN'T GO ONE WEEK WITH POSTING SOME TORTA PICS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> unity_mike said:
> 
> 
> > yup yup :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > whats up art how you been homie????
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont always drink milk,,,,,,,,,,,but when i do,,,,,,, i prefer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
















w
ai
t

fo
r 






it










.
.....


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:


dos chi-chi's!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Whatz up big Ben


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: WTF!!!! WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING COMPA BENITO???????


shit bro i was really busy trying to maker it to vegas and i did and had a blast out there homie............ im back now!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> Ben'sCustomWheels said:
> 
> 
> > here at work stressin bout da youngins bro,, you know me all i know is work!!!!!! haw da baby boy ,,is he ready to get his lins on!!! me and him can eat all the dessert while you deal with the taco de ojo!!!
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> i dont always drink milk,,,,,,,,,,,but when i do,,,,,,, i prefer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meeeeeee toooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Whatz up big Ben


whats up my brotha from an otha motha!!!!!!!


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

whats good AZSIDE?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE WHAT UP THOMAS


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE WHAT UP THOMAS


whats good smiley


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good smiley


NOT MUCH JUST GOT PISSED OFF WITH THIS DATA BASE ERROR BULLSHIT JUST NOW. BUT IM JUST HERE AT WORK WAITING FOR 5 SO I CAN GO HOME.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > my son is doing real good bro thanks for asking, shit now he'll eat with us bro....... that lil ***** is just like me, he can grub!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good AZSIDE?


what up playboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did you take ur truck to vegas??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


64sub said:



USO drive in movie night this sat 6pmish the movie will be real steal and contagion , hope to see you there 
at glendale 9 drive in:thumbsup:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> Ben'sCustomWheels said:
> 
> 
> > shit he prolly eat more then you ,, you eat like a bird,,,, unless its elote,,, then its on!!!!! ya will will go grub soon,, i got a worker now, so hopefully i can go without having him call me every 5 seconds!!
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

This is for LUNA http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314114-my-ride-rules.html


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > WHATS UP ART LOKA YOU WANNA DO THE DROP OFF TOMORROW NIGHT
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *[
> y tu hijo,,, estabe peirdido,,,,, or still hurtin from vergas??
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> This is for LUNA http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314114-my-ride-rules.html


I think I saw this show on speed channel last night was a ferrari, a tesla asnd one those lincs with the back suicide doors. The tesla was badsass as was all electric but fast as hell.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> smiley602 said:
> 
> 
> > more than likely,,,, i will holla at you manan bro!!! time is runnin out!!!!!! 2012 is rite around the corner,,,, the mayan calender says,,,,, no more donuts!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> what up playboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did you take ur truck to vegas??


nope still not done but its getting closer


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> nope still not done but its getting closer


NICE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP BRO


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> This is for LUNA http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/314114-my-ride-rules.html


My Ride Rules is a car competition series that pits four car fanatics against each other to see who has the baddest wheels on the road. In each episode, four contestants show off their car, tour and test drive each others cars, and then judge the other vehicles on appearance, performance, and personality. The car with the most points wins the title “Best In Show” and drives off with a CASH PRIZE! 


WHO ARE WE LOOKING FOR? 

We are looking for dynamic, aggressive, outspoken, opinionated car enthusiasts with a truck- load of personality & attitude...And a kick-ass ride to back it up! You must be an expert on your 
car and be excited to show it off! Why is it special? How did you customize it? Why is it better than any other car on the road? 

EACH CONTESTANT WILL BE COMPENSATED FOR 

SHOOT DAYS AND THE WINNER COULD WALK AWAY 
WITH CASH AND PRIZES!! 

IN ORDER TO BE CONSIDERED FOR THE SHOW YOU MUST
MEET THE FOLLOWING CRITERIA:
MUST live in Southern California or in Phoenix/ Scottsdale, Arizona or their surrounding areas
MUST be at least 18 years of age
MUST have a unique, interesting, CUSTOMIZED car that you can’t wait to share with the rest of the world Examples: Original Mini, BMW M5, really heavy muscle car, low rider, customized exotic sports cars *MUST be willing to let others drive your car in order to rate it properly 

*If you are interested in being a part of “My Ride Rules” apply online at www.mysticartpictures.com or email us today at: 
[email protected] 
Send us a brief description of yourself and your car. Include contact information, vehicle information and some great photos of you and your car. If you have any additional questions, call us at 818.563.4131.

That right there just made Luna passout, get up and say hell no you can't drive my car, I don't even let my wife drive it.


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> NICE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP BRO


u still interested in the motor? i might have somthingelse in the works


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> u still interested in the motor? i might have somthingelse in the works


HECK NO I HAVE NO MONEY RIGHT NOW SIR ILL TAKE THAT TRANNY OFF YOUR HANDS THO


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> HECK NO I HAVE NO MONEY RIGHT NOW SIR ILL TAKE THAT TRANNY OFF YOUR HANDS THO


what u gonna put infront of it a hamster?...........lol it will only work for a 2.5 or 2.8


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> My Ride Rules is a car competition series that pits four car fanatics against each other to see who has the baddest wheels on the road. In each episode, four contestants show off their car, tour and test drive each others cars, and then judge the other vehicles on appearance, performance, and personality. The car with the most points wins the title “Best In Show” and drives off with a CASH PRIZE!
> 
> 
> WHO ARE WE LOOKING FOR?
> ...


That must be same show I watched as the owners all drove and critiqued each others cars. The show is badass though but the episode I saw had no lowrider in it just a 67 or so linc with the suicide back doors.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> My Ride Rules is a car competition series that pits four car fanatics against each other to see who has the baddest wheels on the road. In each episode, four contestants show off their car, tour and test drive each others cars, and then judge the other vehicles on appearance, performance, and personality. The car with the most points wins the title “Best In Show” and drives off with a CASH PRIZE!
> 
> 
> WHO ARE WE LOOKING FOR?
> ...






got it covered sis,,,, Al go out of town and mando watch his







and


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> what u gonna put infront of it a hamster?...........lol it will only work for a 2.5 or 2.8


IT WONT WORK FOR THE 6 I GOT AT MY HOUSE?


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> IT WONT WORK FOR THE 6 I GOT AT MY HOUSE?[/QUOTE
> nope but im going to a buddys yard tomorrow so will keep a eye out


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> smiley602 said:
> 
> 
> > IT WONT WORK FOR THE 6 I GOT AT MY HOUSE?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> My Ride Rules is a car competition series that pits four car fanatics against each other to see who has the baddest wheels on the road. In each episode, four contestants show off their car, tour and test drive each others cars, and then judge the other vehicles on appearance, performance, and personality. The car with the most points wins the title “Best In Show” and drives off with a CASH PRIZE!
> 
> 
> WHO ARE WE LOOKING FOR?
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > *[
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > Nah its just everytime i get on here its dead lay it low has sucked ass lately so i dont get on as much
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> suicidal thoughts84 said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS BRO YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I NEED RIGHT?
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


te digo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > why you lttle...............
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > uffin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> suicidal thoughts84 said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS BRO YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I NEED RIGHT?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> My Ride Rules is a car competition series that pits four car fanatics against each other to see who has the baddest wheels on the road. In each episode, four contestants show off their car, tour and test drive each others cars, and then judge the other vehicles on appearance, performance, and personality. The car with the most points wins the title “Best In Show” and drives off with a CASH PRIZE!
> 
> 
> WHO ARE WE LOOKING FOR?
> ...


DAMN RIGHT...LOOKS LIKE I WILL ONLY BE WATCHING THE SHOW!! LMAO!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> DAMN RIGHT...LOOKS LIKE I WILL ONLY BE WATCHING THE SHOW!! LMAO!!


Whats up Mr. Moon?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > you sure do love them candy bars huh
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

bored


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

http://youtu.be/62VgPSj0dWI


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > Nah its just everytime i get on here its dead lay it low has sucked ass lately so i dont get on as much
> ...


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> smiley602 said:
> 
> 
> > yup th350 short tail
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> suicidal thoughts84 said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE YOU ARE MY HERO
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> suicidal thoughts84 said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE YOU ARE MY HERO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

and now for a curve ball


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Justin-Az*+
*ART LOKS*+
*DLS1*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

now to slow it down


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

laterz OG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> laterz OG


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up Mr. Luna? Did you guys take any trophies in Vegas? The 64 is looking badass.
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


IS IT ME OR DO ALL THESE PICS FROM VEGAS WITH SO CALLED MODELS IN THEM KNOW HOW TO POSE??? WTF??


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up my brotha from an otha motha!!!!!!!


 WTF we don't have the same mama !!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please welcome with open arms a new homie to the AZ familia.....

New Member!!!!
Gilbert: Phx Az Chapter!
78 Cadi!!!!
New paint!!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> IS IT ME OR DO ALL THESE PICS FROM VEGAS WITH SO CALLED MODELS IN THEM KNOW HOW TO POSE??? WTF??


you need to show em how its done luna:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn only hector posted pictures of everyone in his club idk how hes only met about 10 members in his entire club


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


WTF! WHY ARE HER HANDS BACKWARDS? IS SHE GOING TO START A HAND SPIN?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn only hector posted pictures of everyone in his club idk how hes only met about 10 members in his entire club


 Shut up fool u send him pics to !!!!! That's Ur godfather watch Ur mouth and u Only know of 8 members lol Why do u make funny of Ur founder u shouldHave his back and show him some respect If it wasn't for him u wouldn't be from lowriderstyle Give the guy a break. 64 joe


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Good morning UNITY_MIKE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn only hector posted pictures of everyone in his club idk how hes only met about 10 members in his entire club


Payaso! FINE!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Shut up fool u send him pics to !!!!! That's Ur godfather watch Ur mouth and u Only know of 8 members lol Why do u make funny of Ur founder u shouldHave his back and show him some respect If it wasn't for him u wouldn't be from lowriderstyle Give the guy a break. 64 joe


He can't help it he's young Carnal..... :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

LOOKS LIKE A BUSY WEEKEND HOMIE'S!!!! :wow:










　








　









PLEASE BE SAFE ON THE CALLE'S....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AND HERE ARE OUR AZ WINNERS!!!!!











__And yes "I'am a proud Pa Pa"! _


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> WTF! WHY ARE HER HANDS BACKWARDS? IS SHE GOING TO START A HAND SPIN?


 Comedy, does look like the hand spin is coming!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _AND HERE ARE OUR AZ WINNERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO THEM,,,,AND YA HECTOR I ALWAYS WANTED TO TELL YOU,, BUT I DIDNT WANT YOU CALLIN LUNA AND HAVE MY ASS FINED OR REPRIMANDED OR YELLD AT OR ASS KICKED OR SMACKED AROUND OR TIME OUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




BUT YOU DO..................






LOOK...........................






LIKE..............................











A PAPA!!!!!










WAIT FOR IT........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!
> 
> LOOKS LIKE A BUSY WEEKEND HOMIE'S!!!! :wow:
> 
> ...


and dont forget USO movie night at the glendale 9 drive in , real steal and contagion are the movies, 6pmsh for the first movie hope to see ya


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _AND HERE ARE OUR AZ WINNERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job guys :thumbsup: nothin like a super show trophy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*ART LOKS* *caprice76* 
*cutty buddy* *ilovetupac* 
is that you neslon??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> CONGRATS TO THEM,,,,AND YA HECTOR I ALWAYS WANTED TO TELL YOU,, BUT I DIDNT WANT YOU CALLIN LUNA AND HAVE MY ASS FINED OR REPRIMANDED OR YELLD AT OR ASS KICKED OR SMACKED AROUND OR TIME OUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT YOU DO..................LOOK...........................LIKE..............................A PAPA!!!!!WAIT FOR IT........


 GEE THANKS...... :?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GEE THANKS...... :?


 he's just missin the locs!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BUT YOU DO..................






LOOK...........................






LIKE..............................











A PAPA!!!!!










WAIT FOR IT........
















[/QUOTE]


OK NOW HOLD THE FUCK UP THIS SHIT PISSES ME OFF. ART YOU TOOK IT TO FAR AND EVEN I AM OFFENDED BY THIS, HECTOR DOES NOT HAVE A MUSTACHE.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Shut up fool u send him pics to !!!!! That's Ur godfather watch Ur mouth and u Only know of 8 members lol Why do u make funny of Ur founder u shouldHave his back and show him some respect If it wasn't for him u wouldn't be from lowriderstyle Give the guy a break. 64 joe



BACK THE FUCK UP OFF MY BOY JOE IT AINT HIS FAULT HE (RICKY) IS RETARDED AND HIS MOM DROPED HIM WHEN HE WAS JUST A BABY  BY THE WAY HOW YOU DOING.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> BUT YOU DO..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK NOW HOLD THE FUCK UP THIS SHIT PISSES ME OFF. ART YOU TOOK IT TO FAR AND EVEN I AM OFFENDED BY THIS, HECTOR DOES NOT HAVE A MUSTACHE. 

[/QUOTE]ya i thawt he was gonna get mad too,,, but i could find a piasa papa head!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> BACK THE FUCK UP OFF MY BOY JOE IT AINT HIS FAULT HE (RICKY) IS RETARDED AND HIS MOM DROP kicked him HIM WHEN HE WAS JUST A BABY  BY THE WAY HOW YOU DOING.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HECTOR'S LADY







HECTOR " BABE I WANNA GO TO THE SHOW THE GANG NEEDS ME" LOL JUST FUCKING WITH YOU HECTOR.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

if they wudnt have got caught,,,, this beer run woulda went down in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *ART LOKS* *caprice76*
> *cutty buddy* *ilovetupac*
> is that you neslon??


HAAAAAAAA AHHHHHHHHH Nelly does love him some Tupac


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> BUT YOU DO..................LOOK...........................LIKE..............................A PAPA!!!!!WAIT FOR IT........


OK NOW HOLD THE FUCK UP THIS SHIT PISSES ME OFF. ART YOU TOOK IT TO FAR AND EVEN I AM OFFENDED BY THIS, HECTOR DOES NOT HAVE A MUSTACHE. [/QUOTE] NOW THAT SHITS FUNNY! LOL!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> HECTOR'S LADY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SHE'S ALITTLE PRETTIER LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SHE'S ALITTLE PRETTIER LOL!


so are you ,,,,no ****!!! lolololol!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Mom:TURN﻿ THAT SHIT DOWN BEFORE I COME IN THERE N FUCK U UP
Me: But Ma it's Ice Cube
Mom: TURN THAT SHIT UP *****.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> if they wudnt have got caught,,,, this beer run woulda went down in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Luna old crippled not running fast ass is was got us caught!!!! :roflmao:goodtimes!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Luna old crippled not running fast ass is was got us caught!!!! :roflmao:goodtimes!


i bet he smiled when they said,,,"ASSUME THE POSITION"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i bet he smiled when they said,,,"ASSUME THE POSITION"!!!!!!!!!!


 :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> BACK THE FUCK UP OFF MY BOY JOE IT AINT HIS FAULT HE (RICKY) IS RETARDED AND HIS MOM DROPED HIM WHEN HE WAS JUST A BABY  BY THE WAY HOW YOU DOING.


 Whatz up smiley I'm doing good been getting some Work done on my 64. I'm so happy can't wait To take it to the wash and play with it lol .....did u get Ur Car back ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :roflmao:


YOU KNOW I NOTICE MANDO,, YOU ALWAYS SET ME UP WIT LUNA JOKES,, AND MY STOPPID ASS JUST FALLS FOR IT......YOU KNOW WHATS NEXT..................




BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Whatz up smiley I'm doing good been getting some Work done on my 64. So I'm real happy can't wait To take it to the wash and play with it lol .....did u get Ur Car back ?


IM NOT EVEN GONNA TOUCH THAT ONE 64,,,,TO DAMN EASY!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU KNOW I NOTICE MANDO,, YOU ALWAYS SET ME UP WIT LUNA JOKES,, AND MY STOPPID ASS JUST FALLS FOR IT......YOU KNOW WHATS NEXT..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



art thats fucked up, quit posting pics of clemente


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art thats fucked up, quit posting pics of clemente


THE NEKKID PICS FROM VEGAS!!!!:naughty:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> IM NOT EVEN GONNA TOUCH THAT ONE 64,,,,TO DAMN EASY!!


 U know u want to touch it. Lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Whatz up smiley I'm doing good been getting some Work done on my 64. I'm so happy can't wait To take it to the wash and play with it lol .....did u get Ur Car back ?


NOT YET BUT SOON JUST NEED TO BE PATIENT THATS ALL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> U know u want to touch it. Lol


CAN I HIT IT :naughty: FOR YOU COCHINO


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 10 guests)

*la familia c.c. Az* 
*oldskool 62* 
*joe 2 64s* 
*playboi13* 
*smiley602*+ 
*Justin-Az* 
*BigMandoAZ* 
*Lunas64* 
*ART LOKS* 
*602 Monte*
WAS UP HOMIES:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 10 guests)
> 
> *la familia c.c. Az*
> *oldskool 62*
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SUP ESE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> SUP ESE


SUP HOLMES?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup a


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

i love my job


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Justin-Az said:
> 
> 
> > Sup J, No we didnt. lots of competition there!! But we represented!!!
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> i love my job
> View attachment 377315


:scrutinize:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


64sub said:



USO drive in movie night this sat 6pmish the movie will be real steel and contagion , hope to see you there 
at glendale 9 drive in:thumbsup:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
:wave:






































































i feel like art loks now talking to my self


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE


TRYIN TO MAKE THAT MONEY


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats good AZ SIDE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> i love my job
> View attachment 377315


Are you guys hiring?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Are you guys hiring?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:........................................................................................x2


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> TRYIN TO MAKE THAT MONEY


I HERE YOU ON THAT ONE BRO JUST TRYING TO GET THE BILLS PAYED.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> SUP HOLMES?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Dose anyone know of a good transport truck that could haule my car down to TX next month. Need to ship my car on Nov. 18 to Odessa, Tx for a car show. Hit me up if any leads.

Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:.................:rofl:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

dads86regal said:


> Dose anyone know of a good transport truck that could haule my car down to TX next month. Need to ship my car on Nov. 18 to Odessa, Tx for a car show. Hit me up if any leads.
> 
> Thanks, :thumbsup:


about a 11 hour drive isnt it, unless its more with a hauler??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Lunas64 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up MR. Luna how was your guys trip back???
> ...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TTTF


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> if they wudnt have got caught,,,, this beer run woulda went down in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Who said we got caught Identity C.C. Pulled a oceans 13, Those in the pic Are all empty, notice how we've been real buisy lately


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> if they wudnt have got caught,,,, this beer run woulda went down in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

"I just want gente (my familia) on here to know why i brought back Lowrider Style....
Because when i was young no one warn me about the dangers of drug use.....
I felt i could use this lifestyle to help warn kids about drugs. At the sametime show society (the public) that we're not the negitive sterio type the media protrays of us. The reason i want chapters all over the country and hopefully the world....
is to touch more kids. If we can touch one kid we've done our job." Drugs rip my life apart and i don't want what happen to me to happen to our youth. So please support our "Say No To Drugs" car shows regrardless of how you feel about me. It's not about me it's about them."

Sincerly... 
With much love & respect....
Hector.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! 

TODAY!!!!!









_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> "I just want gente (my familia) on here to know why i brought back Lowrider Style....
> Because when i was young no one warn me about the dangers of drug use.....
> I felt i could use this lifestyle to help warn kids about drugs. At the sametime show society (the public) that we're not the negitive sterio type the media protrays of us. The reason i want chapters all over the country and hopefully the world....
> is to touch more kids. If we can touch one kid we've done our job." Drugs rip my life apart and i don't want what happen to me to happen to our youth. So please support our "Say No To Drugs" car shows regrardless of how you feel about me. It's not about me it's about them."
> ...


QUIT TOUCHING KIDS HECTOR. LOL JK


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

VEGAS CAR SHOW G-MIX






Look out for the the Heavy In The Streets Anthem & Video with the homie TROUBLE coming soon!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> shit he prolly eat more then you ,, you eat like a bird,,,, unless its elote,,, then its on!!!!! ya will will go grub soon,, i got a worker now, so hopefully i can go without having him call me every 5 seconds!!


ku bro you got it homie!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> That right there just made Luna passout, get up and say hell no you can't drive my car, I don't even let my wife drive it.


shit soon he wont have no choice..... you know his wife already took the car to the shop to get the bumper kit removed to put a wheel chair lift and she's gonna be driving him around!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> WTF we don't have the same mama !!!!!!!


come on joe you know my mom found you in a dumpster in the back of a smitty's grocery store!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

wfclassics said:


> VEGAS CAR SHOW G-MIX
> 
> 
> 
> Look out for the the Heavy In The Streets Anthem & Video with the homie TROUBLE coming soon!


 Looks good


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn only hector posted pictures of everyone in his club idk how hes only met about 10 members in his entire club


Lmfao maybe he needs to start posting pics of new members on his club page.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

gordobig818 said:


> Lmfao maybe he needs to start posting pics of new members on his club page.


LOL!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> come on joe you know my mom found you in a dumpster in the back of a smitty's grocery store!!!!!!! lol


 What was she doing in the dumpster or should I say Ur play penFood and play lol


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone cruising out to the Glendale Driveinn this evening ? USO will be out watching RealSteel . we will be out around 6-630


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Much love to all who showed up at Rollerz event today, very nice. A special thanks to Molove and Orland who came out and rescued A mi gusto, (ran out of gas) THANK YOU!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!! TODAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SPECIAL SHOUT OUT GOING TO THE HOMEBOY ETHAN FROM CLASSICS CC/ G-TOWN. HE IS GETTING MARRIED TO ARACELI TODAY IN VEGAS! CONGRATS HOMIE! BULLET_CLASSICS CC!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Much love to all who showed up at Rollerz event today, very nice. A special thanks to Molove and Orland who came out and rescued A mi gusto, (ran out of gas) THANK YOU!


Is a mi gusto the lincoln or the caprice?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What do az


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lookn good spirit!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

A mi gusto is th 73 Impala w patterns, flake, stripping


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> A mi gusto is th 73 Impala w patterns, flake, stripping


HEY BRO YOU GUY GOING TO THE DIA DE LA RAZA SHOW WILL BE ROLLING UP THERE AND THEN ROLLIN TO THE ARIZA GET TOGTHER IF YOU FEEL LIKE CRUZING


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Just a few pic's for the Rollerz Only Show!!!! :thumbsup:














































And our winner Tony!!!!!










More tomorrow!!!!*


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT AND GAVE TO THE COMMUNITY 1)ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ 2)IDENTITY C.C.3)SHOWTIME C.C.4)PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C.5)UNIQUE STYLE C.C.6)LOWRIDER STYLES C.C.7)INTRUDERS C.C.8)UNITY C.C.9)USO C.C.10)ON THE SCENE C.C.11)C.O.P.A T.P.D COP CAR 12)TODA MADRE C.C.13)GLENDALE ROLLERZ ONLY 14)AND FOR THE LONGEST DRIVE IN TO THIS SHOW AND SHINE UNITED DREAMS C.C. I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK NOE FOR BRINGING OUT SOME OLD SCHOOL CAR DANCING THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT AND ALSO FOR PHX RIDERZ GETTING THERE HOP ON. AND DONT FOR GET EVERYBODY OCT 29 2011 IS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX 2ND ANNUEAL CAR SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.AND CONGRATS TO ALL OF TODAYS WINNERS*


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT AND GAVE TO THE COMMUNITY 1)ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ 2)IDENTITY C.C.3)SHOWTIME C.C.4)PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C.5)UNIQUE STYLE C.C.6)LOWRIDER STYLES C.C.7)INTRUDERS C.C.8)UNITY C.C.9)USO C.C.10)ON THE SCENE C.C.11)C.O.P.A T.P.D COP CAR 12)TODA MADRE C.C.13)GLENDALE ROLLERZ ONLY 14)AND FOR THE LONGEST DRIVE IN TO THIS SHOW AND SHINE UNITED DREAMS C.C. I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK NOE FOR BRINGING OUT SOME OLD SCHOOL CAR DANCING THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT AND ALSO FOR PHX RIDERZ GETTING THERE HOP ON. AND DONT FOR GET EVERYBODY OCT 29 2011 IS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.AND CONGRATS TO ALL OF TODAYS WINNERS*
> View attachment 378014


_*SORRY KNIGHTS IMAGE DID SHOW UP LATE BUT THE KICKED IT AND I THINK CARNALES WAS THERE TO THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY*_


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT AND GAVE TO THE COMMUNITY 1)ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ 2)IDENTITY C.C.3)SHOWTIME C.C.4)PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C.5)UNIQUE STYLE C.C.6)LOWRIDER STYLES C.C.7)INTRUDERS C.C.8)UNITY C.C.9)USO C.C.10)ON THE SCENE C.C.11)C.O.P.A T.P.D COP CAR 12)TODA MADRE C.C.13)GLENDALE ROLLERZ ONLY 14)AND FOR THE LONGEST DRIVE IN TO THIS SHOW AND SHINE UNITED DREAMS C.C. I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK NOE FOR BRINGING OUT SOME OLD SCHOOL CAR DANCING THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT AND ALSO FOR PHX RIDERZ GETTING THERE HOP ON. AND DONT FOR GET EVERYBODY OCT 29 2011 IS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX 2ND ANNUEAL CAR SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.AND CONGRATS TO ALL OF TODAYS WINNERS*
> View attachment 378014


 WAT UP HOMIE SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT GOT STUCK WORKIN


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 378053


:thumbsup:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Cruizin Memories (Mar 18, 2010)

New flyer, Hopekids.org donations accepted..Restoring Hope. Transforming Lives to kids with life threatining illnesses. RIP MARIAH PEREZ 8yrs

FREE SHOW


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Cruizin Memories said:


> New flyer, Hopekids.org donations accepted..Restoring Hope. Transforming Lives to kids with life threatining illnesses. RIP MARIAH PEREZ 8yrsFREE SHOW
> View attachment 378109


 Good looking flyer


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY " KETRINA ! "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Starting a new friendship ...Joey & Vera.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

valledelsol said:


>


WE ARE HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Joaquin , Mixing-up da moonshine.......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Weasels blessing , " From God "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

And My grandson !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT AND GAVE TO THE COMMUNITY 1)ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ 2)IDENTITY C.C.3)SHOWTIME C.C.4)PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C.5)UNIQUE STYLE C.C.6)LOWRIDER STYLES C.C.7)INTRUDERS C.C.8)UNITY C.C.9)USO C.C.10)ON THE SCENE C.C.11)C.O.P.A T.P.D COP CAR 12)TODA MADRE C.C.13)GLENDALE ROLLERZ ONLY 14)AND FOR THE LONGEST DRIVE IN TO THIS SHOW AND SHINE UNITED DREAMS C.C. I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK NOE FOR BRINGING OUT SOME OLD SCHOOL CAR DANCING THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT AND ALSO FOR PHX RIDERZ GETTING THERE HOP ON. AND DONT FOR GET EVERYBODY OCT 29 2011 IS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX 2ND ANNUEAL CAR SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.AND CONGRATS TO ALL OF TODAYS WINNERS*
> View attachment 378014





ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 378053





valledelsol said:


>





Cruizin Memories said:


> New flyer, Hopekids.org donations accepted..Restoring Hope. Transforming Lives to kids with life threatining illnesses. RIP MARIAH PEREZ 8yrs
> 
> FREE SHOW
> View attachment 378109


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY " KETRINA ! "





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Starting a new friendship ...Joey & Vera.





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Joaquin , Mixing-up da moonshine.......





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Weasels blessing , " From God "





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> And My grandson !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

TODAY!!!!!

WESTSIDE EVENT...
_









_EAST SIDE EVENT...._


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> HEY BRO YOU GUY GOING TO THE DIA DE LA RAZA SHOW WILL BE ROLLING UP THERE AND THEN ROLLIN TO THE ARIZA GET TOGTHER IF YOU FEEL LIKE CRUZING


 Hey Bro thanks for the invite, I will take a raincheck. Having some familia over to watch football and bbq. Next time for sure. :yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_MORE PIC'S FROM YESTERDAY ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW!!!!:thumbsup:




































































































Goodtimes!

_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Was over at Justin's house for a minute on Saturday, he was puttin in work!

That dude is doing WAY too much!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Alittle luv Ernesto :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

1 LO 64 said:


> Was over at Justin's house for a minute on Saturday, he was puttin in work!
> 
> That dude is doing WAY too much!!


i'm trying homie:run:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Alittle luv Ernesto :thumbsup:


 That's A bad azz 62


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Whut up OG AZ SIDE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> Whut up OG AZ SIDE


 What's up Mr badass Clemente


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> View attachment 378506
> View attachment 378508
> View attachment 378509
> View attachment 378510
> ...


 Nice pic's man Thanks for posting them up


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice pic's man Thanks for posting them up



no problem..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

CLEMENTE said:


>


Where was this at?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

1 LO 64 said:


> Where was this at?


goodyear ballpark


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pics Clem and Juan!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Nice pics Clem and Juan!!!


 Cool thx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 

GREAT WEEKEND OF SHOW'S AZ!!!!!

VIDEO OF THE DAY!!!!

Watch as Frank kills it!!!!!






Goodtimes!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
_


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Alittle luv Ernesto :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

joe 2 64s said:


> That's A bad azz 62




thanks joe heard your six fo is comming out bad ass bro


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Nice pics Clem and Juan!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking



I believe there should be. Some kids actually build their bikes and then you have the big boys that build some crazy shit they have to go against. There should be a under 17 class and a master class.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I believe there should be. Some kids actually build their bikes and then you have the big boys that build some crazy shit they have to go against. There should be a under 17 class and a master class.


ya kinda like radical and single pump, etc..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

neto 65 said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I believe there should be. Some kids actually build their bikes and then you have the big boys that build some crazy shit they have to go against. There should be a under 17 class and a master class.





ART LOKS said:


> ya kinda like radical and single pump, etc..


:thumbsup:


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

Low Lac said:


> I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking


who gives a f---k if he wins or loses lets just build him one!!!! 12 pack on you after work!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I believe there should be. Some kids actually build their bikes and then you have the big boys that build some crazy shit they have to go against. There should be a under 17 class and a master class.


 I agree 100% that's why mike is ganna try to do that bike show for the younger kids at least once a year.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Low Lac said:


> I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking


there absolutely should be some form of separation in the bike classes between adults and kids.Adults should build cars not bikes in my personal opinion


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking


i agree let the kids compete with kids


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ARIZA70 said:


> there absolutely should be some form of separation in the bike classes between adults and kids.Adults should build cars not bikes in my personal opinion


yesss sirrrrr


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone have Felipe the sunroof guys number.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Bikes r for kids..graduate and build cars for all u grown men


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I believe there should be. Some kids actually build their bikes and then you have the big boys that build some crazy shit they have to go against. There should be a under 17 class and a master class.


Maybe we should talk to someone who work for LRM. I bet they can get the ball rolling. But who could that be :dunno:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP ART LOKS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

for those that like to scrape!! http://www.stuntbars.com/index.html


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:

There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 11 guests)

Knightstalker
elphoenixquetzal
Lunas64
la familia c.c. Az
cutty buddy
Az_Chicano_1
JM0NEY
ART LOKS
ENCINAS
Justin-Az
thepenguin013



:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Dammm !! Full house today ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :wave:
> 
> There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 11 guests)
> 
> ...



Sup Ruben "No Beers" Knightstalker!!!! lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:squint::squint::squint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Low Lac said:


> I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking



LOL !!!!! Grown men with no cars ..Haaaaaa


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> Bikes r for kids..graduate and build cars for all u grown men



Here !! Here !! { Hell Yea ! }


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :wave:
> 
> There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 11 guests)
> 
> ...


GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY ON


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Maybe we should talk to someone who work for LRM. I bet they can get the ball rolling. But who could that be :dunno:


NO HECTOR,, SO HE CAN TALK TO THE ACA,,,,,,, NO MY BAD,,, THATS FOR THE LOW LOWS...................... 


WHAT ABOUT 90RIVI MICHEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! SINCE HE DO THE KIDS THANG,,,, AND SOMEBODY DAT BE DRINKIN BEERS WITH THEM PEOPLE FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...... WHAT IS THAT VATOS NAME...????
AINT THIS PROSPECT??

























OR WAS IT THIS BIG BALLER


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:run::run::run::run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP ART LOKS


AQUI NOMAS... TRMBLANDO COMO UN PINCHE CHIHUAHUA.. TO MANY MUNCH DRINKS YESTERDAY..Y TU BRO !!! WATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> NO HECTOR,, SO HE CAN TALK TO THE ACA,,,,,,, NO MY BAD,,, THATS FOR THE LOW LOWS......................
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT 90RIVI MICHEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! SINCE HE DO THE KIDS THANG,,,, AND SOMEBODY DAT BE DRINKIN BEERS WITH THEM PEOPLE FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...... WHAT IS THAT VATOS NAME...????
> ...


That's the guy i was thinking of. :thumbsup::h5: The one from the Identity C.C, yeah him.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club !! in da House


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :wave:
> 
> There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 11 guests)
> 
> ...


WATTS UP!!!


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Dammm !! Full house today ...


SEEN HOMIE IN THE 77 ONE OF UR KNIGHTS BY MY HOMIE SHOP WITH THAT KNIGHTS PLAQUE BEEMIN,,,, LOOKIN STRONG!!!!:thumbsup:



Lunas64 said:


> Sup Ruben "No Beers" Knightstalker!!!! lol


TATA 2 MANY BEERS!!! 


elphoenixquetzal said:


> :squint::squint::squint:


QUE MIRAS GUEY!!


elphoenixquetzal said:


> :run::run::run::run:


YOU BETTER RUN BUSTER!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> AQUI NOMAS... TRMBLANDO COMO UN PINCHE CHIHUAHUA.. TO MANY MUNCH DRINKS YESTERDAY..Y TU BRO !!! WATS GOOD WITCHA!!!!!


RITE HERE CHILLIN U GO TO FRIEND SHIP TO.. SAW LUNA UP THERE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Car Club !! in da House



WAS UP Knights:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> RITE HERE CHILLIN U GO TO FRIEND SHIP TO.. SAW LUNA UP THERE


DONDE?? I WENT TO THE ROLLERZ GIG SABADO,, SUNDAY HAD TO WORK PART OF THE DAY,, AND GOT CAUGHT AT A COMPAS HOUSEhno: AND THERE WAS BUD LITES AND REMY,, AND GIRLS TAKING OF THE CLOTHES FOR MONEY:chuck:

OH BY THE WAY I NEED TO BORROW SOME LUNCH MONEY PLZ.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WATTS UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much just tired....
was trying to creatr some comotion......didnt work


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DODNE?? I WENT TO THE ROLLERZ GIG SABADO,, SUNDAY HAD TO WORK PART OF THE DAY,, AND GOT CAUGHT AT A COMPAS HOUSEhno: AND THERE WAS BUD LITES AND REMY,, AND GIRLS TAKING OF THE CLOTHES FOR MONEY:chuck:
> 
> OH BY THE WAY I NEED TO BORROW SOME LUNCH MONEY PLZ.


ORALE YA SUNDAY THEY WERE UP THERE.. AND DAMN HOMIE NO INVITE I WANT TO SEE SOME TORTAS TOO... AND I GOT ALOT OF CANS U CAN TAKE TO GET THE FERIA HAHA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ORALE YA SUNDAY THEY WERE UP THERE.. AND DAMN HOMIE NO INVITE I WANT TO SEE SOME TORTAS TOO... AND I GOT ALOT OF CANS U CAN TAKE TO GET THE FERIA HAHA


if he doesnt want the cans I will take em


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Maybe we should talk to someone who work for LRM. I bet they can get the ball rolling. But who could that be :dunno:


 This is why I started doing the bike show just for the kid, even though I'm no longer Lowrider style cc I will continue this show for the kids no matter if I'm solo or with other club, I also strongly agree there should be age limit


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Ruben "No Beers" Knightstalker!!!! lol


:shh:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> if he doesnt want the cans I will take em


SHIT I GOT ALL KINDS FROM BUD LIGHTS TO BUDWEISER WHICH ONES U WANT HAHA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> SHIT I GOT ALL KINDS FROM BUD LIGHTS TO BUDWEISER WHICH ONES U WANT HAHA


I will take them all :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Now i feel like a Tall canr right about now


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Low Lac said:


> I got a question do u think there should be age restrictions on lowrider bikes ? ? My 6 year old wants one he said he will clean his room and do house work the question is do u think its right that he will compete with grown men with no cars I've been noticing during awards at shows alot of grown ups still building bikes ? ? No disrespect just asking


:thumbsup: OR IF NOT JUDGE THEM DIFFERNT FOR THE KIDS AND HAVE FOR ADULTS


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> This is why I started doing the bike show just for the kid, even though I'm no longer Lowrider style cc I will continue this show for the kids no matter if I'm solo or with other club, I also strongly agree there should be age limit


I never realized how many adults were doing this with bikes and pedal cars. Age limit is a great Idea good for you for stepping up and realizing it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to think bikes are for kids but have since learned that some them crazy bikes got more money invested in them than some the cars do.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I will take them all :roflmao:


LETS SEE WAT ART HAS TO SAY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Question. If you where to seperate classes for bikes based on age how would you stop some parents with very deep pockets from just building shit the other kids couldnt compete with in the kids class?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ORALE YA SUNDAY THEY WERE UP THERE.. AND DAMN HOMIE NO INVITE I WANT TO SEE SOME TORTAS TOO... AND I GOT ALOT OF CANS U CAN TAKE TO GET THE FERIA HAHA


BWAHHAHA TE SALLES BRO,,, NO TORTA'S MUNECITAS...AND ONE OF THEM HAD SOME BIG OLE EYES..OMG!!!SHIT BRO HE LOCKED THE DOOR AND SAID UR NOT LEAVING,,, UR GONNA MISS A SHOW IF YOU LEAVE,, AND THEN HE OPENED UP THE FRIDGE AND IT WAS LIKE....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree they should be judge seperately in there own catagory because there are those that like to do little projects like that on the side and decide to enter them in competition and making it hard for kids to compete with especially when it comes to funds, and there are those that build the bikes for thier kids and they just say thier kids built it. But all in all there should just be a seperation, 17 and under KIDS, and 18 and over ADULTS they can still have the sub catagories within their own, I believe that will give kids a better opportunity at placing in events and placing at events will act as motivation for the sport for the child cause i have seen kids who spend what ever allowence they got on thier bikes then later getting discourage because of never placing( usually because two out of the three placing are Adults).


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

U CAN TAKE EM AND BRING EM TO ME!


elphoenixquetzal said:


> if he doesnt want the cans I will take em


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> SHIT I GOT ALL KINDS FROM BUD LIGHTS TO BUDWEISER WHICH ONES U WANT HAHA


DA FULL ONES PUES!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> This is why I started doing the bike show just for the kid, even though I'm no longer Lowrider style cc I will continue this show for the kids no matter if I'm solo or with other club, I also strongly agree there should be age limit


:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Now i feel like a Tall canr right about now


THATS FUNNY CAUSE I BET YOU , YOU LOOK LIKE A SHORT DOG:rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Question. If you where to seperate classes for bikes based on age how would you stop some parents with very deep pockets from just building shit the other kids couldnt compete with in the kids class?


then bump them up to the adult class after so many wins maybe:dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> U CAN TAKE EM AND BRING EM TO ME!


:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THATS FUNNY CAUSE I BET YOU , YOU LOOK LIKE A SHORT DOG:rofl:


:rant:






















.

































.



















:finger:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> I used to think bikes are for kids but have since learned that some them crazy bikes got more money invested in them than some the cars do.


 But built by men, kids have no job to do that kind of custom work would be alot of allowance to do a super man bike or those other custom bikes and pedal cars out there, the kids are our next generation of lowrideing, we as adults need to keep their interest in showing their bikes not discourage them from getting beat all the time by grow men


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> But built by men, kids have no job to do that kind of custom work would be alot of allowance to do a super man bike or those other custom bikes and pedal cars out there, the kids are our next generation of lowrideing, we as adults need to keep their interest in showing their bikes not discourage them from getting beat all the time by grow men


yup!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> :wow:


 SOLO RIDER, just have to figure out how to up date lawitlow get Lowrider style cc off my name but yes I my wife and son are solo riders their loss my gainOr should say HECTOR loss my gain


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> SOLO RIDER, just have to figure out how to up date lawitlow get Lowrider style cc off my name but yes I my wife and son are solo riders their loss my gain


 X78


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> SOLO RIDER, just have to figure out how to up date lawitlow get Lowrider style cc off my name but yes I my wife and son are solo riders their loss my gain



settings

go to "my settings"

edit profile


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been thinking about something for a while I have been thinking about at an event like that one that happened last time where it was a bike show just for kids having a few raffles of lowrider bikes but they would come bear metal or already primered up, and the winner gets to choose between a few color choices and actually prep and spray thier own bike of course under adult supervision wearing protective equipment, like that they didnt just win a bike already painted they have an opportunity to put their own touch on it, and be hands on, but that was just a thought I had floating around and this seemed like a good time to put it out there


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> SOLO RIDER, just have to figure out how to up date lawitlow get Lowrider style cc off my name but yes I my wife and son are solo riders their loss my gainOr should say HECTOR loss my gain


:thumbsup: go to your profile settings its in there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> NO HECTOR,, SO HE CAN TALK TO THE ACA,,,,,,, NO MY BAD,,, THATS FOR THE LOW LOWS......................
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT 90RIVI MICHEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! SINCE HE DO THE KIDS THANG,,,, AND SOMEBODY DAT BE DRINKIN BEERS WITH THEM PEOPLE FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...... WHAT IS THAT VATOS NAME...????
> ...



:scrutinize::biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> That's the guy i was thinking of. :thumbsup::h5: The one from the Identity C.C, yeah him.


I'm in the photography dept. I'm not apart of the car show team. I can transfer your call please hold.....................


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I have been thinking about something for a while I have been thinking about at an event like that one that happened last time where it was a bike show just for kids having a few raffles of lowrider bikes but they would come bear metal or already primered up, and the winner gets to choose between a few color choices and actually prep and spray thier own bike of course under adult supervision wearing protective equipment, like that they didnt just win a bike already painted they have an opportunity to put their own touch on it, and be hands on, but that was just a thought I had floating around and this seemed like a good time to put it out there


Thats a nice idea so the kids could learn to paint also. Seems to me like bikes could be a good way to keep kids grades up and keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I'm in the photography dept. I'm not apart of the car show team. I can transfer your call please hold.....................


 Haaaaa jackass.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> But built by men, kids have no job to do that kind of custom work would be alot of allowance to do a super man bike or those other custom bikes and pedal cars out there, the kids are our next generation of lowrideing, we as adults need to keep their interest in showing their bikes not discourage them from getting beat all the time by grow men


Yeah a kid would be hardpressed to invest 8-20k into a bike with their allowance and if they invest a kid friendly ammount their unable to compete with the bikes and trikes the adults are building.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> settings
> 
> go to "my settings"
> 
> edit profile




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Great idea carnal, when I get ready for next year bike show we can see how to set it up this year we raffle off a bike paint job w/flake and a pinstripe from Chavo next year would be even better


elphoenixquetzal said:


> I have been thinking about something for a while I have been thinking about at an event like that one that happened last time where it was a bike show just for kids having a few raffles of lowrider bikes but they would come bear metal or already primered up, and the winner gets to choose between a few color choices and actually prep and spray thier own bike of course under adult supervision wearing protective equipment, like that they didnt just win a bike already painted they have an opportunity to put their own touch on it, and be hands on, but that was just a thought I had floating around and this seemed like a good time to put it out there


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao:SORRY I HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


 Ahhhhhhh haaaaaa is see a fine in your near future.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> SOLO RIDER, just have to figure out how to up date lawitlow get Lowrider style cc off my name but yes I my wife and son are solo riders their loss my gainOr should say HECTOR loss my gain


ASI ES LA VIDA!!!!! 

I THINK HE WAS GETTIN TIRED OF UR ASS, UR LADY AND UR SON PLACIN SO MUCH ANYWAY,,, IT IS WHAT IT IS,, TO EACH HIS OWN,,,, BEER ME!!! WAS GOOD SEEIN YOU SUNDAY ,,, SURE I WILL BE SEEIN MORE OF YOU ,, NOW THAT ITS GETTING COOLER,,, WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I'm in the photography dept. I'm not apart of the car show team. I can transfer your call please hold.....................


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :rofl:


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Great idea carnal, when I get ready for next year bike show we can see how to set it up this year we raffle off a bike paint job w/flake and a pinstripe from Chavo next year would be even better


OH CHIT IM IN!!!! GOT MY PIGGIE BANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao:SORRY I HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO!!



GO BRING ME MY CANS BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Ahhhhhhh haaaaaa is see a fine in your near future.


:shocked::cheesy::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Ahhhhhhh haaaaaa is see a fine in your near future.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> OH CHIT IM IN!!!! GOT MY PIGGIE BANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it will be for kids not mocosos like you lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> it will be for kids not mocosos like you lol


DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GO BRING ME MY CANS BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what cans???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> what cans???


THE CANS FROM LA FAMILIA FOO!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GO BRING ME MY CANS BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this is the only can you getting from me!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THE CANS FROM LA FAMILIA FOO!!!


They might be empty by time you get em Art, its hot today and ****** be thirsty.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> this is the only can you getting from me!


YOU BETTER BRING A LUNCH!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> They might be empty by time you get em Art, its hot today and ****** be thirsty.


THAT BUSTER TO SMALL FOR THIS RIDE,,, HE NEED HELP OPENING IT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU BETTER BRING A LUNCH!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:








Not a lunch but a snack cause that is all I will need


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here is the other side of the can


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMY GOD UR A GOT DAM FOO!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I CANT WAIT TO DO THIS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> OMY GOD UR A GOT DAM FOO!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"FOO"? OH HELL NA!!!!



















:rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> But built by men, kids have no job to do that kind of custom work would be alot of allowance to do a super man bike or those other custom bikes and pedal cars out there, the kids are our next generation of lowrideing, we as adults need to keep their interest in showing their bikes not discourage them from getting beat all the time by grow men


Very true, dads need to show kids it all about the pride they have in building their own bike and showing what they built proudly. My son built his lowrod trike. Of course I helped him out with some things. The trike wasn't a show stopper but he was proud with what he built and he very happy he can cruise it! He dont give a fuck what people think or say, cuz he showed it at the LRM show in PHX. He got a lot of props on it and that made him feel good!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I CANT WAIT TO DO THIS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thirsty you were


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST FOR THE RECORD WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE WISH MICHAEL AND HIS FAMILIA THE BEST.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> "FOO"? OH HELL NA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Very true, dads need to show kids it all about the pride they have in building their own bike and showing what they built proudly. My son built his lowrod trike. Of course I helped him out with some things. The trike wasn't a show stopper but he was proud with what he built and he very happy he can cruise it! He dont give a fuck what people think or say, cuz he showed it at the LRM show in PHX. He got a lot of props on it and that made him feel good!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST FOR THE RECORD WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE WISH MICHAEL AND HIS FAMILIA THE BEST.....


 THATS REAL NICE HECTOR,,, BOUT TIME YOU LEARNED URSELF SOME MANNERS..... ITS A GOOD THING,,,,,, BUT IT WOULD MEAN MORE IF YOU REALLY MENT IT.... ONE DAY YOU WILL!!! 

AND GOOD TO SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 9 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*elphoenixquetzal*+ 
*90rivimichael* 
*smiley602* 
*CLEMENTE* 
*ForeverMobinChevys* 
*CADILLAC JAY* 
*BLVD66* 
*Identity Original*+ 
*gordo1234* 
 D
 A
M

 DAM FEELS LIKE OLE TIMES!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I have been thinking about something for a while I have been thinking about at an event like that one that happened last time where it was a bike show just for kids having a few raffles of lowrider bikes but they would come bear metal or already primered up, and the winner gets to choose between a few color choices and actually prep and spray thier own bike of course under adult supervision wearing protective equipment, like that they didnt just win a bike already painted they have an opportunity to put their own touch on it, and be hands on, but that was just a thought I had floating around and this seemed like a good time to put it out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Much love to all who showed up at Rollerz event today, very nice. A special thanks to Molove and Orland who came out and rescued A mi gusto, (ran out of gas) THANK YOU!



SO I RAN OUT OF BEER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> :thumbsup:


DONT ENCOURAGE THE BROWN JUSTIN!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

What is up homies what's new


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 377890


LOOKS LIKE A BAG OF SKITTLES


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> SO I RAN OUT OF BEER!


someone stole your beer, its all good, we kept you tanked I mean supplied


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DONT ENCOURAGE THE BROWN JUSTIN!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> What is up homies what's new



whats up exhibitionist


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOW LOWS........LOL:rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Very true, dads need to show kids it all about the pride they have in building their own bike and showing what they built proudly. My son built his lowrod trike. Of course I helped him out with some things. The trike wasn't a show stopper but he was proud with what he built and he very happy he can cruise it! He dont give a fuck what people think or say, cuz he showed it at the LRM show in PHX. He got a lot of props on it and that made him feel good!


That bagged trike is badass.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone need some of this after the shows in hot ass AZ weather


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> Maybe we should talk to someone who work for LRM. I bet they can get the ball rolling. But who could that be :dunno:


 Only one way to get that done is to call,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up exhibitionist


I THINK I JUST THREW UP IN MY MOUF A LIL:barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> BWAHHAHA TE SALLES BRO,,, NO TORTA'S MUNECITAS...AND ONE OF THEM HAD SOME BIG OLE EYES..OMG!!!SHIT BRO HE LOCKED THE DOOR AND SAID UR NOT LEAVING,,, UR GONNA MISS A SHOW IF YOU LEAVE,, AND THEN HE OPENED UP THE FRIDGE AND IT WAS LIKE....


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> Does anyone need some of this after the shows in hot ass AZ weather


 I BET WHEN YOU PUT THAT SHIT ON URSELF CLEM,, IT TURNS TO MASA YOU COULD MAKE TORTILLAS WIT DAT SHIT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CLEMENTE said:


> Whut up OG AZ SIDE


WHAT UP PUTO!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GO BRING ME MY CANS BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao:U STILL ARGUEIN FOR UR CANS ART


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> I BET WHEN YOU PUT THAT SHIT ON URSELF CLEM,, IT TURNS TO MASA YOU COULD MAKE TORTILLAS WIT DAT SHIT!




thats what he uses this for :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP PUTO!


:wave: wut it do my :ninja:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP PUTO!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP PUTO!


 Whys Mike get to call you PUTO, and I have to call you Mr PUTO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> :roflmao:U STILL ARGUEIN FOR UR CANS ART


just the full ones!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I believe there should be. Some kids actually build their bikes and then you have the big boys that build some crazy shit they have to go against. There should be a under 17 class and a master class.


:thumbsup:X66 I AGREE MY BOY HAS BEEN WORKING HIS ASS OFF TO BUILD ONE. BUT I DONT THINK HE WILL EVER BE ON THE GROWN MAN LEVEL UNTIL HE GETS A MUTHA FUCK JIZOB. LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> :thumbsup:X66 I AGREE MY BOY HAS BEEN WORKING HIS ASS OFF TO BUILD ONE. BUT I DONT THINK HE WILL EVER BE ON THE GROWN MAN LEVEL UNTIL HE GETS A MUTHA FUCK JIZOB. LOL


he would if you quit drinking lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> View attachment 378912


dat must gotta be an industrial ice chest!!! 3/4 or 1 ton!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> View attachment 378912





somebody said,, o lookee da babee,,,,,, show me where ur mouf is!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> dat must gotta be an industrial ice chest!!! 3/4 or 1 ton!!!



that is juans cooler


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> :thumbsup:X66 I AGREE MY BOY HAS BEEN WORKING HIS ASS OFF TO BUILD ONE. BUT I DONT THINK HE WILL EVER BE ON THE GROWN MAN LEVEL UNTIL HE GETS A MUTHA FUCK JIZOB. LOL



raise his allowance!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> that is juans cooler


that cooler ended up looking like this


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP PUTO!


 What's up queer bate


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> just the full ones!!!!!!


WEN I GET SOME MORE FULL ONES ILL HIT U UP TO HAVE SOME COLD ONES:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> :thumbsup:X66 I AGREE MY BOY HAS BEEN WORKING HIS ASS OFF TO BUILD ONE. BUT I DONT THINK HE WILL EVER BE ON THE GROWN MAN LEVEL UNTIL HE GETS A MUTHA FUCK JIZOB. LOL


Seems cheaper to buy a already done bike and build on it to put your own style to it.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

FUCKIN ART U GOT ME ROLLIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:




ART LOKS said:


> LOW LOWS........LOL:rofl:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> someone stole your beer, its all good, we kept you tanked I mean supplied


MY NIKKAS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> Seems cheaper to buy a already done bike and build on it to put your own style to it.


WHAT IS THAT TEACHING YOUR KID?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> he would if you quit drinking lol jk


NOT HAPPENING


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> raise his allowance!


= LESS BEER


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DING DING DING


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> = LESS BEER


recycle all the cans and make a recycled bike!:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT IS THAT TEACHING YOUR KID?


I dont know but Ive seen some badass bikes for sell on here at a fraction of what theyd cost to build. I planning to buy my son one then let him just add some custom parts to it when he does good in school, stays out of fights and etc.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> = LESS BEER


 Noooooooooooo more beer


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> that is juans cooler


ur spanis is band mando,, its CULO!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT IS THAT TEACHING YOUR KID?


NOW THATS FUCKIN FUNNY!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST FOR THE RECORD WE AT LOWRIDER STYLE WISH MICHAEL AND HIS FAMILIA THE BEST.....


 FOR RECORD FUCK YOU AND YOUR MINI ME ALEX FROM PHX CHAPTER


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> THATS REAL NICE HECTOR,,, BOUT TIME YOU LEARNED URSELF SOME MANNERS..... ITS A GOOD THING,,,,,, BUT IT WOULD MEAN MORE IF YOU REALLY MENT IT.... ONE DAY YOU WILL!!! AND GOOD TO SEE YOU SATURDAY


NAW! I MEANT IT......REALLY 
AND YEAH IT WAS GOOD TO SEE U2 HOMIE.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> NOW THATS FUCKIN FUNNY!!


Its ok for me as long as it keeps son out of trouble, he only in kindergarten but already getting in fights and going to detention.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


>


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 10 guests)

chevycaprice89 
Art Buck 
:RO~Chucky: 
cutty buddy 
90rivimichael 
CLEMENTE 
BigMandoAZ 
The1and0nly 
smiley602 
westcoast_lowlow



:wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_dc7qcfesg...AAYI/d9im1zH4Ro0/s1600/shopping-cart-bike.jpg


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> FOR RECORD FUCK YOU AND YOUR MINI ME ALEX FROM PHX CHAPTER


WELL NOW YOU ALL KNOW WHY I KICK HIM OUT THE CLUB....YOU GOT A ANGER PROBLEM HOMIE AND WE CANT HAVE THAT IN OUR CLUB! YOU CAN'T TELL ME YOUR GONNA WALK IF PHX CHAPTER DOESN'T MAKE A SHOW! CUZ YOU WILL WALK! I JUST HELPED YOU!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SORRY EVERYONE. I TRIED TO BE NICE. BUT WE WILL GET A FULL HOUSE TONIGHT!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BACK BUMPER ALL DAY!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama::drama:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

AZ TMFT 
:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

NEWCOMING said:


> AZ TMFT
> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:drama::drama:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WELL NOW YOU ALL KNOW WHY I KICK HIM OUT THE CLUB....YOU GOT A ANGER PROBLEM HOMIE AND WE CANT HAVE THAT IN OUR CLUB! YOU CAN'T TELL ME YOUR GONNA WALK IF PHX CHAPTER DOESN'T MAKE A SHOW! CUZ YOU WILL WALK! I JUST HELPED YOU!


 Ill catch at next show, BITCH, that is you show


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

neto 65 said:


> thanks joe heard your six fo is comming out bad ass bro


 Thanks it will be out soon it takes time and money. ............UNITY TO THE TOP .........64 Joe


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok so what else is new ?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP Knights:wave:


Howdy !!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Ok so what else is new ?


nohting, whats new with you


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WATTS UP!!!
> 
> SEEN HOMIE IN THE 77 ONE OF UR KNIGHTS BY MY HOMIE SHOP WITH THAT KNIGHTS PLAQUE BEEMIN,,,, LOOKIN STRONG!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Ok so what else is new ?


I saved alot of money on car insurance , by switching to no insurance ...LOL !!!!!
:rofl:............:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


>



Whats up !! my bruudda.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Ok so what else is new ?


ha ha same......................................................................































w
ai
t 
for it................................................................................




























y
o
u know....................................................












lil more.......................................................




















i
f

you read its just us,,,,,,,,,,,,













and the same............................................................






















bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WATTS UP!!!
> 
> SEEN HOMIE IN THE 77 ONE OF UR KNIGHTS BY MY HOMIE SHOP WITH THAT KNIGHTS PLAQUE BEEMIN,,,, LOOKIN STRONG!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



was it a house shop ??? hes been saying , he needed to change out the seals in the cylinders 
and other things ...Hes been having nothing but problems with that set-up...one thing after
another ......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WATTS UP!!!
> 
> SEEN HOMIE IN THE 77 ONE OF UR KNIGHTS BY MY HOMIE SHOP WITH THAT KNIGHTS PLAQUE BEEMIN,,,, LOOKIN STRONG!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Like This


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OUR LINE UP AT YESTERDAYS SHOW!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot:WHAT UP AZ SIDE... ALOT OF:fool2:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MARINATE said:


> :rimshot:WHAT UP AZ SIDE... ALOT OF:fool2:



:yes:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

LOL! You guys are too funny!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> LOL! You guys are too funny!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity1963 said:


> :drama:


 X's 63


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity1963 said:


> i agree let the kids compete with kids


lol like the derby cars????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> THATS REAL NICE HECTOR,,, BOUT TIME YOU LEARNED URSELF SOME MANNERS..... ITS A GOOD THING,,,,,, BUT IT WOULD MEAN MORE IF YOU REALLY MENT IT.... ONE DAY YOU WILL!!!
> 
> AND GOOD TO SEE YOU SATURDAY





90rivimichael said:


> FOR RECORD FUCK YOU AND YOUR MINI ME ALEX FROM PHX CHAPTER


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Thanks it will be out soon it takes time and money. ............UNITY TO THE TOP .........64 Joe


you know whats up bro!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody been to that Haunted House - "The Nest"


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

1 LO 64 said:


> Anybody been to that Haunted House - "The Nest"


 Oh yeah good scary shit bro you'll have fun, there is also fear farm on the i10 and the 101 on the west side good stuff to.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> Oh yeah good scary shit bro you'll have fun, there is also fear farm on the i10 and the 101 on the west side good stuff to.


Smiley was screaming like a little girl.




MAS PUTO LOL


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> you know whats up bro!!!


 What up big Ben hay pm me your email address I got footage of one of your members hopping on the strip I asked where you were because someone was driving you rag and he said you were at the taco shop I thought he was messing around


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> What up big Ben hay pm me your email address I got footage of one of your members hopping on the strip I asked where you were because someone was driving you rag and he said you were at the taco shop I thought he was messing around


Ben dont play when it comes to the taco shop! That shit was good.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> Ben dont play when it comes to the taco shop! That shit was good.


 Hay mike I just posted it on your wall bro


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

morning video


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> morning video


Firme.....
But more like morning commercail :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Wat up Ben....
Hope you and the familia are doing great.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!
__
This is next!!!!:thumbsup:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


>


*LOL!!!!!*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I was at 80s party this weekend doing the stevie wonder! Lol Drunk ass fuck.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS LIL HOMEY SAYS BRING ON ALL YOU OLD BIKE BUILDERS!! WE DONT NEED TWO CATEGORIES!! I GOT THIS!!! 

LOVE THIS PIC!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


MAN I CALLED YOU LAST NITE,, STRAIT TO VOICEMAIL BRUDDA!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> THIS LIL HOMEY SAYS BRING ON ALL YOU OLD BIKE BUILDERS!! WE DONT NEED TWO CATEGORIES!! I GOT THIS!!!
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC!!!


 THIS PIC IS BADD ASS TATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND HE'S TALLER THAN ELPHOENIX


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE?


NOT MUCH BROTHA JUST WORKING MY ASS OFF HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> MAN I CALLED YOU LAST NITE,, STRAIT TO VOICEMAIL BRUDDA!!!


YEAH I WAS WORKING ON MY BROTHERS CAR, SOON TO HIT THE STREETS.  BY THE TIME I SAW YOUR MISSED CALL IT WAS LATE AND I WAS TIRED. WHATS UP.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

still workin on that,, but got some great news,, yesterday,,, cant wait,,, we will talk bro!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


SHE PROABLY THINKING HE IS GAY NOW. LOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> still workin on that,, but got some great news,, yesterday,,, cant wait,,, we will talk bro!!!!


FUCK IT LOKS TELL ME


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GOOD MORIN TORTA TUESDAY WAS UP ART LOKS, SMILEY 602, AND UNITY-MIKE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK IT LOKS TELL ME


what the fuck this aint facebook



la familia c.c. Az said:


> GOOD MORIN TORTA TUESDAY WAS UP ART LOKS, SMILEY 602, AND UNITY-MIKE


WHATS UP CARNAL!!!!!! WORK!!!!! WORK !!! WORK!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> GOOD MORIN TORTA TUESDAY WAS UP ART LOKS, SMILEY 602, AND UNITY-MIKE


WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

U GET UR LUNCH MONEY :dunno:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> what the fuck this aint facebook



FUCK IT THEN JUST TEXT ME


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> THIS LIL HOMEY SAYS BRING ON ALL YOU OLD BIKE BUILDERS!! WE DONT NEED TWO CATEGORIES!! I GOT THIS!!!
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC!!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK IT OUT FACEBOOKLAYITLOW,,,,,

JUST FOUND OUT THIS WEEKEND I HAVE 4 BROTHERS AND 2 SISTERS ON MY DADS SIDE... 

SO NOW I HAVE SEVEN BROTHERS AND 6 SISTERS. 

MY FAMILY JUST DOUBLED,, AND THINK OF ALL THE YOUNGINS!!!! 


ALL I CAN SAY IS,,,,,, FUCK ME @ XMAS!!!!!

IM THE OLDEST,, SO LIKE TATA ,,, THE BET TO RESPECT MY DUSTY ASS!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> NOT MUCH BROTHA JUST WORKING MY ASS OFF HOW ABOUT YOU?


NOT WORKING THAT HARD! CHILLING!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD HOMIE


JUS CHILLIN HOMIE LOOKIN FOR MONTE PARTS AND GOIN TO POST SOME TORTA


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> GOOD MORIN TORTA TUESDAY WAS UP ART LOKS, SMILEY 602, AND UNITY-MIKE


WHAT UP


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> CHECK IT OUT FACEBOOKLAYITLOW,,,,,
> 
> JUST FOUND OUT THIS WEEKEND I HAVE 4 BROTHERS AND 2 SISTERS ON MY DADS SIDE...
> 
> ...


I KNOW THE FEELING. I FOUND OUT ABOUT 12 NEICES AND 1 NEPHEW LAST YEAR. DAMN IT MAN.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> I KNOW THE FEELING. I FOUND OUT ABOUT 12 NEICES AND 1 NEPHEW LAST YEAR. DAMN IT MAN.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


DAMMIT ,, THE 2ND 1 IS GRABBING THE 1ST ONES ASS CON GANAS!!!:naughty:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DAMMIT ,, THE 2ND 1 IS GRABBING THE 1ST ONES ASS CON GANAS!!!:naughty:


HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DAMMIT ,, THE 2ND 1 IS GRABBING THE 1ST ONES ASS CON GANAS!!!:naughty:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


>


HAHA WEN HE WROTE THAT I THOUGHT OF THAT MOVIE TOO


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


DAMN I GOT A SONG FOR THIS ONE.........


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HERES MORE GANAS ART


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  I GUESS TORTA TUESDAY IS IN FULL EFFECT TODAY!!! :h5: NICE PICS SO FAR!!! :boink: OH BY THE WAY :naughty: DID ANYBODY GET THE NAME OF THAT TORTA ON SATURDAY FROM THE ROLLERZ SHOW???? SHE WAS IN ALL GRAY WALKING WITH ANOTHER TORTA WEARING BLACK AND YELLOW! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

I need some Help Homies any one know were I can get a pair a hood hinge for a 79 coupe deville i need a set really bad!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  I GUESS TORTA TUESDAY IS IN FULL EFFECT TODAY!!! :h5: NICE PICS SO FAR!!! :boink: OH BY THE WAY :naughty: DID ANYBODY GET THE NAME OF THAT TORTA ON SATURDAY FROM THE ROLLERZ SHOW???? SHE WAS IN ALL GRAY WALKING WITH ANOTHER TORTA WEARING BLACK AND YELLOW! :x: :x: :x:


THAT WAS YOU WASNT IT???:dunno:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

smiley602 said:


> Oh yeah good scary shit bro you'll have fun, there is also fear farm on the i10 and the 101 on the west side good stuff to.


What are the wait times like?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


OH SHIT SHE BETTA PUT SOME MORE CLOTHES ON BEFORE SHE STARTS WELDING


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

1 LO 64 said:


> What are the wait times like?


SHIT BRO IT ALL DEPENDS WHAT TIME YOU GO IT COULD BE BETWEEN 10 TO 30 MINUTES SOMETIMES AN HOUR


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> OH SHIT SHE BETTA PUT SOME MORE CLOTHES ON BEFORE SHE STARTS WELDING


FOR REAL BUT SHE CAN WORK ON MY RIDE ANY DAY


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA WEN HE WROTE THAT I THOUGHT OF THAT MOVIE TOO


i know huh...


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

DAMMM !!!


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


:boink: :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

found a pic of mikee as a youngin......................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

look these must be the guys justin was talkin bout at the frys parking lot!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


right click save,,,, damn i am so in love with jynx maze,,,, she makes me think of been 15 again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:boink:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


she should do that on my face


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


ya salistes!!!!!!!! gottee hungry now!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> look these must be the guys justin was talkin bout at the frys parking lot!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>










































http://www.neongalleries.com/in-the-crack/jinx-maze/TN_10.jpg






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> http://www.neongalleries.com/in-the-crack/jinx-maze/TN_10.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA JYNX MAZE :fool2:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> found a pic of mikee as a youngin......................


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS PIC IS BADD ASS TATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND HE'S TALLER THAN ELPHOENIX


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> THIS LIL HOMEY SAYS BRING ON ALL YOU OLD BIKE BUILDERS!! WE DONT NEED TWO CATEGORIES!! I GOT THIS!!!
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC!!!


Bad ass pic LUNA kid has more skills than Art Loks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> found a pic of mikee as a youngin......................


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> What up big Ben hay pm me your email address I got footage of one of your members hopping on the strip I asked where you were because someone was driving you rag and he said you were at the taco shop I thought he was messing around


post that here on az side!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Wat up Ben....
> Hope you and the familia are doing great.


 good good bro thanks for asking!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


bwhahahahahahahah


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

see u all there :h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> THIS LIL HOMEY SAYS BRING ON ALL YOU OLD BIKE BUILDERS!! WE DONT NEED TWO CATEGORIES!! I GOT THIS!!!
> 
> LOVE THIS PIC!!!


thats ku as hell!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


whats up homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homie


man i cald you @ 2:22 just got back from lins you didnt answer!!!! im so dam stuffed,,,:barf: ima puke im too full ,,,ANSWER YOUR PINCHE :x:TELEFONO WHEN PEOPLE CALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 379708
> see u all there :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

A MI GUSTO 






READY FOR SAT EVENT SEE U ALL THERE:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Vegas Torta


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE=BigMandoAZ;14689849]Vegas Torta








[/QUOTE]

QOUTED FOR JUGGITITTY!!!
:tongue:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up homie


Not much Benito Juarez just working and waiting to go home and relax, how about you nice seeing you in vegas!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BEN. Sorry I missed it yesterday i hope your homies wished you a happy birthday yesterday. Lets meet for wings and beer on me.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

woo hoo sounds like fun!!! beer and wings on you:naughty:

ya i tried to take him to lunch but he dissed me!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> woo hoo sounds like fun!!! beer and wings on you:naughty:
> 
> ya i tried to take him to lunch but he dissed me!!!


did you wish him a happy birthday yesterday?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENITO!!! THIS FOO HAS LIKE 3 BDAYS A YEAR!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENITO!!! THIS FOO HAS LIKE 3 BDAYS A YEAR!!!


They call him Big Ben for a reason LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BEN. Sorry I missed it yesterday i hope your homies wished you a happy birthday yesterday. Lets meet for wings and beer on me.


me too since my bday is this weekend:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> did you wish him a happy birthday yesterday?


text him on my fone,,, me and his baby gona move on tatas booty kit ,, he said he wanted one for his birfday...!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


the entry fee is a t shirt goody bag and a dash plaqe? i dont think i can afford all that


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> the entry fee is a t shirt goody bag and a dash plaqe? i dont think i can afford all that


:banghead: es 25 dollares LOL:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> the entry fee is a t shirt goody bag and a dash plaqe? i dont think i can afford all that


im gonna check it out


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> the entry fee is a t shirt goody bag and a dash plaqe? i dont think i can afford all that


 25 u


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> 25 u


:bowrofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> im gonna check it out


i wana go:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> 25 u


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


THIS EVENT IS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW, I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> THIS EVENT IS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW, I'LL BE THERE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHAT IS UP


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

http://youtu.be/qSC17sguzjs


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

CHECK IT OUT ITS THE NEW TRACK CALLED ITS ARIZONAhttp://youtu.be/qSC17sguzjs


----------



## bigdlt68 (Sep 17, 2011)

what the hell is that lol


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> http://youtu.be/qSC17sguzjs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSC17sguzjs


there yous go


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> CHECK IT OUT ITS THE NEW TRACK CALLED ITS ARIZONAhttp://youtu.be/qSC17sguzjs


FILERO HIT U UP AND TELL U HE PUT IT ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Not much Benito Juarez just working and waiting to go home and relax, how about you nice seeing you in vegas!!


thats ku homie... it was nice seeing you too but wouldve been nicer if we wouldve kicked it and drank beer!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BEN. Sorry I missed it yesterday i hope your homies wished you a happy birthday yesterday. Lets meet for wings and beer on me.


damn that sounds good!!! thank you very much now i dont have to jump!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> woo hoo sounds like fun!!! beer and wings on you:naughty:
> 
> ya i tried to take him to lunch but he dissed me!!!


lets do this nukka, mijo wants to go too!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENITO!!! THIS FOO HAS LIKE 3 BDAYS A YEAR!!!



lol cuz im trying to catch up to your old ass!!!!!!!!!


thank you tata!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> They call him Big Ben for a reason LOL



:yes:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> me too since my bday is this weekend:yes:


wait your turn fucker!!!!!! happy birthday to you too bro!!! 



ART LOKS said:


> text him on my fone,,, me and his baby gona move on tatas booty kit ,, he said he wanted one for his birfday...!!!


jack that fool!!!!!! lol................



Lowrider Style CC said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN!!!!


thanks hector!!!



Justin-Az said:


>


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

alexperezaip said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSC17sguzjs
> 
> 
> there yous go








NOW......... THERE YOU GO!!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

CONGRATS TOO THE NEW MEMBERS OF INTRUDERS !!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!! 


Here's what i got so far homie's...... 
　

　
　








　








　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　









　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​

　
　
　
　


_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lets do this nukka, mijo wants to go too!!!!!


ok manana but not lins,, had yesterday,,, we can got to lunch manana fo show,,, me and you and mijo,,, christys buziness mans lunch!!! 

hahaa no fo reals,,, manana just pick someplace good!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> ok manana but not lins,, had yesterday,,, we can got to lunch manana fo show,,, me and you and mijo,,, christys buziness mans lunch!!!
> 
> hahaa no fo reals,,, manana just pick someplace good!!!!!!


AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH LINS TWO DAYS IN A ROW. SHIT ILL GO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH LINS TWO DAYS IN A ROW. SHIT ILL GO


HELL NAW 2 DAYS IN A ROW NO JOE BUENO,,,, I WAS DRIVING BACK IN THE CAR AND THAWT I WAS GONA PUKE,,, I WAS TOO DAM FULL!!!!!!!! MANANA PUES FOR LUNCH WELL HEAD UR WAY MAYBE,, WELL ASK BENS HIJO IF HE HE WANTS PAYASO,, UH I MEAN SMILEY TO GO!!! ,,,HE GONA BE LIKE,, "" UH MY DADDY DONT LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE AROUND WHEN WE EATIN" :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH LINS TWO DAYS IN A ROW. SHIT ILL GO


[h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *HELLRAISER*  
a kit for a hard body will be 750.00 and the shipping is 125.00



COOL GOOD TO KNOW... WILL GET AT YOU SOON!!! :boink:​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone looking for a windshield rubber gasket for 62 hit me up


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup homies.. anyone got a 13x7 100 spoke wheel.. one of mine gota small crack and wont stay inflated.. or maybe someone got a good set .. let me know..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> sup homies.. anyone got a 13x7 100 spoke wheel.. one of mine gota small crack and wont stay inflated.. or maybe someone got a good set .. let me know..


I GOT A COUPLE HIT ME UP BRO..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENHOLIO!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I GOT A COUPLE HIT ME UP BRO..


 coo.. just sent you a text homie.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

ODESSA HERE WE CUM ROOM IS BOOKED JUST DOING SUM LAST MIN UP GRADES TO DIRTY DEEDS HOPE SEE HOMIE OUT THERE GT UP


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats ku homie... it was nice seeing you too but wouldve been nicer if we wouldve kicked it and drank beer!!!!!


Yea really we even ended up staying a lil later than planned to, there is always next year Hopefully or there is always other car shows lol!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

A MI GUSTO WELL BE THERE:thumbsup::yessad:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday to Big Ben! Hey Ben, that Man/She that you sent me that pic of, wants to hook up and blow out ur Candle!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)

*la familia c.c. Az* 
*BigMandoAZ* 
DAMN AZ SIDE IS DEAD WAS UP WIT THAT :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)
> 
> *la familia c.c. Az*
> *BigMandoAZ*
> DAMN AZ SIDE IS DEAD WAS UP WIT THAT :dunno:


:yessad:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :yessad:


"THAT'S SOME BULLSHIT" Mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> "THAT'S SOME BULLSHIT" Mando



I HATE VEGAS :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

man az side,, just came back from southbank bar and grill.. had some nice chicken tenders wit fries and a side of buffalo sauce,, and 2 bud lites and 2 shots a jameson,,, dam i love bustin my ass,, and then bein able to say,,,,,,,,yes i want anudda!!!!!!!!!!!!

"""BURP""


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> man az side,, just came back from southbank bar and grill.. had some nice chicken tenders wit fries and a side of buffalo sauce,, and 2 bud lites and 2 shots a jameson,,, dam i love bustin my ass,, and then bein able to say,,,,,,,,yes i want anudda!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> """BURP""


THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN OUR FACE ART THATS A FINE AND IM NOT EVEN FROM YOUR CLUB.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN OUR FACE ART THATS A FINE AND IM NOT EVEN FROM YOUR CLUB.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN OUR FACE ART THATS A FINE AND IM NOT EVEN FROM YOUR CLUB.


 I TOLD YOU MANANA!!! AS LONG AS BIG BEN ANSWERS!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 380385


 Mike it looks like you have the seatbelts on the kegs but not in the kids?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOOK I FOUND A PIC OF ELPHOENIX IN BEGAS!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> Mike it looks like you have the seatbelts on the kegs but not in the kids?


i dont have to repaint the kids if we get in a crash lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> LOOK I FOUND A PIC OF ELPHOENIX IN BEGAS!!!


wish i was that age again!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> ODESSA HERE WE CUM ROOM IS BOOKED JUST DOING SUM LAST MIN UP GRADES TO DIRTY DEEDS HOPE SEE HOMIE OUT THERE GT UP




Is this show good, couse im trying to make it out there this year. I was told that it going to be a 2 day show this year. Lookis like it would be a nice show.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 7 guests)

chevycaprice89 
unity_mike



 :dunno:


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wats up AZ...........


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:|:|:|:|


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>


uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> i dont have to repaint the kids if we get in a crash lol jk


 Ahhhhhhh haaaaaa


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ya homie show is off the chain!!!!!!! Ya its a 2 day event roll in Saturday 7 to 3. Sunday 7 to 11.40th anniversary should b a dam Gud show homie wad saying all the hotels sell out


dads86regal said:


> Is this show good, couse im trying to make it out there this year. I was told that it going to be a 2 day show this year. Lookis like it would be a nice show.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 380385


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

View attachment 380071


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 380385


that came out bad ass nice pic


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> ok manana but not lins,, had yesterday,,, we can got to lunch manana fo show,,, me and you and mijo,,, christys buziness mans lunch!!!
> 
> hahaa no fo reals,,, manana just pick someplace good!!!!!!





ART LOKS said:


> HELL NAW 2 DAYS IN A ROW NO JOE BUENO,,,, I WAS DRIVING BACK IN THE CAR AND THAWT I WAS GONA PUKE,,, I WAS TOO DAM FULL!!!!!!!! MANANA PUES FOR LUNCH WELL HEAD UR WAY MAYBE,, WELL ASK BENS HIJO IF HE HE WANTS PAYASO,, UH I MEAN SMILEY TO GO!!! ,,,HE GONA BE LIKE,, "" UH MY DADDY DONT LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE AROUND WHEN WE EATIN" :rofl:


what ever is cool with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> sup homies.. anyone got a 13x7 100 spoke wheel.. one of mine gota small crack and wont stay inflated.. or maybe someone got a good set .. let me know..


 call me homie i can get you a new one at a good price!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BENHOLIO!





bullet50 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Big Ben! Hey Ben, that Man/She that you sent me that pic of, wants to hook up and blow out ur Candle!!



thank you guys but ill pass on the that "SHIM"


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

GET READY AZ IT COMING UP SOON IN TUCSON *OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB* _SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER CAR SHOW _!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

bullet50 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Big Ben! Hey Ben, that Man/She that you sent me that pic of, wants to hook up and blow out ur Candle!!


 HAPPY LATE B-DAY BEN!!!!!!!!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thank you guys but ill pass on the that "SHIM"


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THANKS FOR RUBBING IT IN OUR FACE ART THATS A FINE AND IM NOT EVEN FROM YOUR CLUB.


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy birthday big ben


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone got any idea where I can score some 155/80r13's in the AZ? Any help would be appreciated. Gracias.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

look on craigslist


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

gm az familia! 


Wow! 3 show's in one day!
Decision decision? 


　





























Great day of Lowriding! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

henry36 said:


> Anyone got any idea where I can score some 155/80r13's in the AZ? Any help would be appreciated. Gracias.


BIG BEN here on OG AZ Side send him a PM or call him his link is in the bottom of this message.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> gm az familia!
> 
> 
> Wow! 3 show's in one day!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TREND SETTER said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

henry36 said:


> Anyone got any idea where I can score some 155/80r13's in the AZ? Any help would be appreciated. Gracias.


bro i just picked some up yesterday 200 a set hit this fool up in mesa.. 480.567.0007.. tell him you saw ad for 200


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


passionate, mental, naive, wrestless


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> passionate, mental, naive, wrestless


ha haha

bar, thoughtful, charismatic,peaceful


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ha haha
> 
> bar, thoughtful, charismatic,peaceful


lol.. it seems that you're a nice happy man if your at the bar.. no ****..
me i guess im a mental case


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> lol.. it seems that you're a nice happy man if your at the bar.. no ****..
> me i guess im a mental case


funny part is im not a barfly,, id rather be under a shade tree cold chillin !! wit some ripple of course!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Wow! one day!
> Decision decision?
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GALLAGERS ON 32ST AND BASELINE 

12 NOON SHARP FOR LUNCH!!!!
BIG BEN IS BUYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND HIS SON IS BUYIN DA DRANK,, HE JUST GOT HIS FAKE ID!!! IT SAYS HES 2 BUT HE REALLY 1!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> gm az familia!
> 
> 
> Wow! 3 show's in one day!
> ...



BUT WHERE IS THE ADDRESS FOR THE REDEEMED SHOW????


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qSC17sguzjs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 380785


 what's bro up ready for saturday the following weekend will be at your show 2 hope to see you there


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> BUT WHERE IS THE ADDRESS FOR THE REDDEMED SHOW????


 hope to see you are there have a great day it's gonna be a good weekends


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> BUT WHERE IS THE ADDRESS FOR THE REDDEMED SHOW????


5802 S. 15th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85041
I think this is it.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

5802 S. 15 AVE PHX AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DAM 2 BLUE MOONS AND A SHOT A JAMESON,, I NEEDED MY VITAMAN C,,,,,, AND ALL THE TACOS DE OJO YOU CAN GIVE ME....

U MISSED OUT SMILEY,, PA LA OTRO!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qSC17sguzjs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


:thumbsup: IM PROBLY GONNA REDO MY VERSE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> hope to see you are there have a great day it's gonna be a good weekends


DONT KNOW IF I CAN MAKE,, BUT GONNA TRY,,,, I KNOW MY HOMEGIRL OG PLAYER SUPPOSED TO GO!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

yo art lokz.. i could swing by(no ****) either manana round 
11am or after 5. whichevers better let me kno..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> hope to see you are there have a great day it's gonna be a good weekends


Art loks dont go to shows he just postes other peoples pics I thought you knew....











































.



































A Art Loks le gusta que le piquen el ojo cafe!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> yo art lokz.. i could swing by(no ****) either manana round
> 11am or after 5. whichevers better let me kno..


ILL HOLLA PLAYA,,, I WILL SEE IF I CAN BRING TO WORK.... THEN YOU CAN COME BY.... LET ME DRINK ON IT I WILL GET BACK AT YOU!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Art loks dont go to shows he just postes other peoples pics I thought you knew....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DONT BE:guns: CALLIN ME HECTOR BUSTER .. THEMS FIGHTIN :buttkick:WORDS,,,,
I WAS ASKED:h5: TO POST THEM UP,, GET IT RIGHT OR DONT GET :shh:IT AT ALL PLAYSKOOL!!


WHAT UP YLLIB:wave:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> DONT BE:guns: CALLIN ME HECTOR BUSTER .. THEMS FIGHTIN :buttkick:WORDS,,,,
> I WAS ASKED:h5: TO POST THEM UP,, GET IT RIGHT OR DONT GET :shh:IT AT ALL PLAYSKOOL!!
> 
> 
> WHAT UP YLLIB:wave:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Not much loks what about you???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Not much loks what about you???


PRICIN CHIT FOR MY HOOPTIE!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> PRICIN CHIT FOR MY HOOPTIE!!


must be nice, you lucky sumamabiche


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn page 5892 is tripping


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Damn page 5892 is tripping


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey wait a minute....I post pics so the gente that can't make it to the shows can be there.And you can't compare me to ARTLOKS LOL!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Hey wait a minute....I post pics so the gente that can't make it to the shows can be there.And you can't compare me to ARTLOKS LOL!


I never did, but thanks for the info:thumbsup:and the pics.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

For many many years , I have had to take the pain of seeing my carclub move up and down ..
" it's what a club president has to do " it is , what it is .. But no matter how much people or
X-members talk shit about the knights , and no matter how many pussyass haters are out there
There will always be a time we are strong , and a time we will fall .. But all you haters !!
Understand Something ...WE WILL NEVER DIE OUT !! " KNIGHTS IMAGE CARCLUB
4-LIFE !!" Some where out there is a true knight , and I will find them .

So you can kiss OUR ass ........................Semper-Fi !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club !!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ILL HOLLA PLAYA,,, I WILL SEE IF I CAN BRING TO WORK.... THEN YOU CAN COME BY.... LET ME DRINK ON IT I WILL GET BACK AT YOU!!!


fasho


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


 NO PROBLEM !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP SMILEY?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS WERE WHERE YOU EARLIER TODAY??? YOU BEEN A PEEPING TOM @ THE GIRLS BATHROOM AT ASU????LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Hey wait a minute....I post pics so the gente that can't make it to the shows can be there.And you can't compare me to ARTLOKS LOL!


 NOPE U CANT:nono:

APPLES TO ONIONS,,, 

ALMOND JOY TO MOUNDS. 

BASEBALL TO SOFTBALL

OG,,, TO QUADRUPLE OG!

BUT I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP!:rant:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> ART LOKS WERE WHERE YOU EARLIER TODAY??? YOU BEEN A PEEPING TOM @ THE GIRLS BATHROOM AT ASU????LOL


NAW PLAYA,, I WAS AT GALLAGERS HAVING LUNCH WIT BIG BEN,,,,WHY WHAT I MISS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP SMILEY?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> For many many years , I have had to take the pain of seeing my carclub move up and down .." it's what a club president has to do " it is , what it is .. But no matter how much people orX-members talk shit about the knights , and no matter how many pussyass haters are out thereThere will always be a time we are strong , and a time we will fall .. But all you haters !!Understand Something ...WE WILL NEVER DIE OUT !! " KNIGHTS IMAGE CARCLUB4-LIFE !!" Some where out there is a true knight , and I will find them .So you can kiss OUR ass ........................Semper-Fi !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> For many many years , I have had to take the pain of seeing my carclub move up and down .." it's what a club president has to do " it is , what it is .. But no matter how much people orX-members talk shit about the knights , and no matter how many pussyass haters are out thereThere will always be a time we are strong , and a time we will fall .. But all you haters !!Understand Something ...WE WILL NEVER DIE OUT !! " KNIGHTS IMAGE CARCLUB4-LIFE !!" Some where out there is a true knight , and I will find them .So you can kiss OUR ass ........................Semper-Fi !!


Everyone goes through dat homie. Just never give up homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Everyone goes through dat homie. Just never give up homie!


 All club gain and loose members it better to build a club slowly but surely..id rather b 5 members wit 5 clean cars instead of bunch of junk and cheer leaders!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cutty buddy said:


> All club gain and loose members it better to build a club slowly but surely..id rather b 5 members wit 5 clean cars instead of bunch of junk and cheer leaders!!


I think some clubs just car about number of members rather than quality as some have plaque holding members with no rides.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> All club gain and loose members it better to build a club slowly but surely..id rather b 5 members wit 5 clean cars instead of bunch of junk and cheer leaders!!


I DISAGREE. ALOT OF OUR TROPHY WINNERS STARTIED COMING INTO OUR CLUB NEEDING LOTS WORK.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I DISAGREE. ALOT OF OUR TROPHY WINNERS STARTING COMING INTO OUR CLUB NEEDING LOTS WORK.


 Disagree to wat anybody can win a trophy if a judge likes it.. And yeah I c sme cars from diff clubs that do need ALOT.of work and still ride pla plaques..fuk that!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Well if the judges like it...they must be doing something right.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Not this shit again


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cutty buddy said:


> Disagree to wat anybody can win a trophy if a judge likes it.. And yeah I c sme cars from diff clubs that do need ALOT.of work and still ride pla plaques..fuk that!!


I dont see anything wrong with letting a car in the club needing work but to fly a plaque the car should be clean and even then there should be regular improvements made to the car. What I dont understand is carclub members without cars because if you dont have a car you shouldnt be in a car club.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WAT? WHERE JUST HAVING A FRIENDLY DISCUSSION


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

cutty buddy said:


> All club gain and loose members it better to build a club slowly but surely..id rather b 5 members wit 5 clean cars instead of bunch of junk and cheer leaders!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

What's up clemente how have u been ?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


BAN THIS PUTO FOR THIS SHIT!!!! lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

cutty buddy said:


> All club gain and loose members it better to build a club slowly but surely..id rather b 5 members wit 5 clean cars instead of bunch of junk and cheer leaders!!


:worship:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

:inout::drama::inout:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> Disagree to wat anybody can win a trophy if a judge likes it.. And yeah I c sme cars from diff clubs that do need ALOT.of work and still ride pla plaques..fuk that!!


SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THE SAME STANDARDS.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Fish of AZ said:


> :inout::drama::inout:


SUP FISH!!


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> SUP FISH!!


What up Luna


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


joe 2 64s said:


> What's up clemente how have u been ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL!:biggrin:


Lunas64 said:


> BAN THIS PUTO FOR THIS SHIT!!!! lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THE SAME STANDARDS.


Well said homie......


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Well u guys forgot it's not about having a car it's about the person the car i's a bonus that i's real talk right there enough said!!!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up clemente how have u been ?


 What i's up my brutha


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> Well u guys forgot it's not about having a car it's about the person the car i's a bonus that i's real talk right there enough said!!!!!!


if they dont have a car it makes em just hang arounds, but if they have a car and its in progress thats a bonus:angel:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> Well u guys forgot it's not about having a car it's about the person the car i's a bonus that i's real talk right there enough said!!!!!!


 But you also have to remember its a CAR CLUB not a BBQ club or picnic club so a car is required. It would be like playing basketball with no ball. You can't have one without the other. You can always have hang arounds in a car club.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


 Whatz up ..


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THSAME STANDARDS.[/QUOTE..yeah true points are the right way to do show and I guess thats were all our standards are diff but for sure as hell aint no drama queens or turn tables Here!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> But you also have to remember its a CAR CLUB not a BBQ club or picnic club so a car is required. It would be like playing basketball with no ball. You can't have one without the other. You can always have hang arounds in a car club.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> But you also have to remember its a CAR CLUB not a BBQ club or picnic club so a car is required. It would be like playing basketball with no ball. You can't have one without the other. You can always have hang arounds in a car club.


 Would the water boy be called a cheerleader sinceHe not on the team lol. ?????


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THE SAME STANDARDS.


X64. Well said


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> Lunas64 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THSAME STANDARDS.[/QUOTE..yeah true points are the right way to do show and I guess thats were all our standards are diff but for sure as hell aint no drama queens or turn tables Here!!
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 11 guests)

chevycaprice89 
CLEMENTE 
PLANJOE 
cutty buddy 
oldskool 62 
kidd kandy 
Rollin73 
BLVD66 
Lunas64 
joe 2 64s



:wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> But you also have to remember its a CAR CLUB not a BBQ club or picnic club so a car is required. It would be like playing basketball with no ball. You can't have one without the other. You can always have hang arounds in a car club.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> So if I was to sell my car and take a while to get another one I would not be i'n a club


 Getting a car in a while and not having a car at all are two different things.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> NAW PLAYA,, I WAS AT GALLAGERS HAVING LUNCH WIT BIG BEN,,,,WHY WHAT I MISS!!


I saw it on the News fox 10,someone was doing that and i thought of ART LOKS!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> So if I was to sell my car and take a while to get another one I would not be i'n a club


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> cutty buddy said:
> 
> 
> > Bro. I'm not referring to ur club. Just in general. I made my opinion on the topic don't get it twisted.
> ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


>


 U would be the beer boy not the water boy lolCheerleader lol j/k. Homie


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Getting a car in a while and not having a car at all are two different things.


 Yea u r right


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 381008


 Yea ur right that faulkker ain't going know were


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 11 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89
> CLEMENTE
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE!!!??


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> Lunas64 said:
> 
> 
> > I know u aint refering to us and aint nothn twisted bro its all good!!
> ...


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> U would be the beer boy not the water boy lolCheerleader lol j/k. Homie


 I dnt know about that there would be know beer left


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I hear it.................the bulls are shitting all over this topic...
Hehehe!!!!

Shaddup already. Lol!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 11 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89
> CLEMENTE
> ...


 What's up


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Are the cardinals gonna win on Sunday


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

PLANJOE said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE!!!??
> View attachment 381010



chillin wat up with you big dawg!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> Yea ur right that faulkker ain't going know were


 That's right Clem!!! Koo


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> Are the cardinals gonna win on Sunday


fuck yea they are and this is why


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I hear it.................the bulls are shitting all over this topic...Hehehe!!!!Shaddup already. Lol!


 Hey it kept you reading foo.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up


az side is up !!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> fuck yea they are and this is why
> View attachment 381013


So what i's there record again the same as dallas


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:go check it out since your really into them


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Identity Original said:


> Hey it kept you reading foo.


 Yup. What's going on with you? How you doing?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

so i did some investigating and this is what i came up with 1 win 4 loses :wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

does that help


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> so i did some investigating and this is what i came up with 1 win 4 loses :wave:



:nono:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Yup. What's going on with you? How you doing?


 LOL. I'm good keeping busy, and working. How about you?


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :nono:


so what u are saying is im wrong


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> so what u are saying is im wrong


:yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> But you also have to remember its a CAR CLUB not a BBQ club or picnic club so a car is required. It would be like playing basketball with no ball. You can't have one without the other. You can always have hang arounds in a car club.


This is how I see it also but in some clubs the carless people are members with plaques. Only way I can see it is if the carless person is just between cars or building something but there should be time limits on being carless.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :yes:


oh am i bad its gonna be 1 win 5 losses 
after sundays game


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Justin az..I don't no u and you might not no me. But everytime I check out az side seems like all you do is talk negative about EVERY THING ..you ever been in a club ,organized 1, flew a plaque ???.. we have 10 or more carless members right now ..but they still PFFP...takes time and $$$. But I guarantee they my family/Members .. Car ready or not ..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Always cross on green never in between.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good chris. What up az side.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Justin az..I don't no u and you might not no me. But everytime I check out az side seems like all you do is talk negative about EVERY THING ..you ever been in a club ,organized 1, flew a plaque ???.. we have 10 or more carless members right now ..but they still PFFP...takes time and $$$. But I guarantee they my family/Members .. Car ready or not ..


Didnt meen to be negative. To answer the question Ive been in a few mini-truck clubs back in the 90s but never in a lowrider club as my first attempt at building one didnt go as planned and I didnt attempt to join a club as I believe that to be in a club your car must be correct since flying a plaque represents the club your in.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A lot of shit going on in here. Look you can't be in a club and fly a plaque unles you have a training day monte carlo with a 06 frame swap. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> A lot of shit going on in here. Look you can't be in a club and fly a plaque unles you have a training day monte carlo with a 06 frame swap. :biggrin:


 Whats up smiley?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up justin stop sturing up shit in here :biggrin: see that's y nobody likes albinos lol jk.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> What up justin stop sturing up shit in here :biggrin: see that's y nobody likes albinos lol jk.


Damn Albinos LOL. Not up to much man. You gioing to the Volkswagen show on Nov 13th at Glendale CC?


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

90s?? a few clubs.??.says it all Homie..Going on 2012...It's not something you try to do ..It's in the heart blood ect ect ..can't be something if you ain't got it ..Wut up Smiley ...You good


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> 90s?? a few clubs.??.says it all Homie..Going on 2012...It's not something you try to do ..It's in the heart blood ect ect ..can't be something if you ain't got it ..Wut up Smiley ...You good


x-2 :thumbsup: whats good chris


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHATS GOOD AZ-SIDE:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHUT UP FOOL:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Chillin Bro ..Just trying to stay up ...


 Shit it's mimi time lol....


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

YOU WORKING


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> x-2 :thumbsup: whats good chris


 Wut up ...just trying to stay up


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Wut up ...just trying to stay up


YOU WORKING


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> YOU WORKING


Naw not right now ..just trying to take care of my mija


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Naw not right now ..just trying to take care of my mija


SO HOW IS SHE DOING


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THE SAME STANDARDS.


AL I just got a phone call play nice I dont want to get a call again :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> I hear it.................the bulls are shitting all over this topic...
> Hehehe!!!!
> 
> Shaddup already. Lol!


:drama:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> AL I just got a phone call play nice I dont want to get a call again :biggrin:


FN JUAN U A CRAZY MOFO :roflmao:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> AL I just got a phone call play nice I dont want to get a call again :biggrin:


FN JUAN YOU A CRAZY MOFO :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> FN JUAN U A CRAZY MOFO :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Naw not right now ..just trying to take care of my mija


She's doing ok ..100% doner now ..but so many side affects from all the meds ..has high blood pressure now ..kidneys are working to hard ..livers has problems ..had her on methidone for awhile ..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


what's happening


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> what's happening


Not much man just reading how to make a adjustable beam on a old vw. What you up to?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> if they dont have a car it makes em just hang arounds, but if they have a car and its in progress thats a bonus:angel:


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWA


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Not much man just reading how to make a adjustable beam on a old vw. What you up to?


just having a weekend beers and playing catch up reading :drama: we need more pic's Im getting board


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 7 guests)

*ENCINAS*
*:RO~Chucky:*
*PHOENIX PRIME C.C.*
*CLEMENTE*
uffin:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> :biggrin:


WHAT IS GOING ON GOOD BUDDY
:inout:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> She's doing ok ..100% doner now ..but so many side affects from all the meds ..has high blood pressure now ..kidneys are working to hard ..livers has problems ..had her on methidone for awhile ..


she's got this


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON GOOD BUDDY
> :inout:


not much n you


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> she's got this[/QUOT Yessir ...been trying to get her out ..but doctors say her immune system is still to low ...But what the docs don't no ....she's a soldier ..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


>


did i miss something awwe damn it's been edited and i cought the end of it hu


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> ENCINAS said:
> 
> 
> > she's got this[/QUOT Yessir ...been trying to get her out ..but doctors say her immune system is still to low ...But what the docs don't no ....she's a soldier ..
> ...


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> ENCINAS said:
> 
> 
> > she's got this[/QUOT Yessir ...been trying to get her out ..but doctors say her immune system is still to low ...But what the docs don't no ....she's a soldier ..
> ...


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> did i miss something awwe damn it's been edited and i cought the end of it hu


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> did i miss something awwe damn it's been edited and i cought the end of it hu


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


>


ha ha your going back and forth to the same sites


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

if you need me I'll be killing zombies on ps3 under "sir juan" lates :shocked: drinking budlight and killing zombies is fun :machinegun:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

HOPE YOU ALL ARE READY FOR WHAT'S TO COME.... 
THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN! WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT'S IN OUR FIRST ISSUE!!! *
=EL RUDY=
*​* 







​ 
Check us out on Facebook and "Like" the page...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-The-Streets-Magazine/145313192203748​ 

*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TGIF!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

damn a lot of shit on plaques, clubs and standards again. lol just caught up on all the chisme


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 374796













i got the best gas milage all the way to vegas.......0 gallons per mile! mike ride is the shit


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> damn a lot of shit on plaques, clubs and standards again. lol just caught up on all the chisme


I HOPE YOU GOT YOUR 06 FRAME SWAPPED NOW LOCO  AND HAVE A PIC OF ALONSO ON YOUR REAR VIEW MIRROR


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> HOPE YOU ALL ARE READY FOR WHAT'S TO COME....
> THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN! WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT'S IN OUR FIRST ISSUE!!! *
> =EL RUDY=
> *​*
> ...



gonna be good:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> She's doing ok ..100% doner now ..but so many side affects from all the meds ..has high blood pressure now ..kidneys are working to hard ..livers has problems ..had her on methidone for awhile ..


WHATS UP CHRIS MAN I PRAY FOR A FAST RECOVERY FOR HER CARNAL. SHES A LITTLE ANGEL.  IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP BRO.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> I HOPE YOU GOT YOUR 06 FRAME SWAPPED NOW LOCO  AND HAVE A PIC OF ALONSO ON YOUR REAR VIEW MIRROR


nope 24/7 is good the way she is! she coming out of the shop today too! Props to Big Abraham from Majestics taking good care of a homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> AL I just got a phone call play nice I dont want to get a call again :biggrin:



who called you???? tell them to call me! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> 90s?? a few clubs.??.says it all Homie..Going on 2012...It's not something you try to do ..It's in the heart blood ect ect ..can't be something if you ain't got it ..Wut up Smiley ...You good



Whats up homie! Got some beer we need to catch up on!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Tata Henry asked me to post this.........................hope to see everyone there!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> nope 24/7 is good the way she is! she coming out of the shop today too! Props to Big Abraham from Majestics taking good care of a homie! :thumbsup:


COO WHAT YOU GET DONE IM GONNA SEND YOU A PIC TEXT REAL QUICK BRO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> HOPE YOU ALL ARE READY FOR WHAT'S TO COME....
> THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN! WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT'S IN OUR FIRST ISSUE!!! *
> =EL RUDY=
> *​*
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> COO WHAT YOU GET DONE IM GONNA SEND YOU A PIC TEXT REAL QUICK BRO


running a piston pump on 4 optima batteries.......:roflmao:.*.lol jk*...........replaced rear wheels bearings that went out and dropped in a new axle.  just some well needed maint.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up homie! Got some beer we need to catch up on!


_What's up homie? When is your birthday? I did something special for you on our website!_ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OH GOOD GREEF HERE COMES HECTOR EVERY CAR CLUB PRESIDENT PUT YOUR PHONES ON VIBRATE.  JUST FUCKING WITH YOU HECTOR LOL ITS A GOOD THING YOU DONT HAVE MY PRESIDENTS PHONE NUMBER.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Tata Henry asked me to post this.........................hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


smiley602 said:


> OH GOOD GREEF HERE COMES HECTOR EVERY CAR CLUB PRESIDENT PUT YOUR PHONES ON VIBRATE.  JUST FUCKING WITH YOU HECTOR LOL ITS A GOOD THING YOU DONT HAVE MY PRESIDENTS PHONE NUMBER.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _What's up homie? When is your birthday? I did something special for you on our website!_ :biggrin:


your just tricking me so i can see your site! lol jk:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> running a piston pump on 4 optima batteries.......:roflmao:.*.lol jk*...........replaced rear wheels bearings that went out and dropped in a new axle.  just some well needed maint.


DAMN I WAS GONNA SAY PISTON PUMP I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA HAVE TO NOSE UP THE BLAZER AND THE JETTA


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> DAMN I WAS GONNA SAY PISTON PUMP I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA HAVE TO NOSE UP THE BLAZER AND THE JETTA


i was gonna pull out my pro hoppers and run 4 air compressors so I can nose up with Luna! lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i was gonna pull out my pro hoppers and run 4 air compressors so I can nose up with Luna! lol


LOL HEY REMEMBER WHEN YOU TOLD EVERY BODY YOU HAD BOUGHT LUNAS 64 AND YOU WERE GONNA PUT A PISTON IN IT LMFAO GOOD TIMES.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> LOL HEY REMEMBER WHEN YOU TOLD EVERY BODY YOU HAD BOUGHT LUNAS 64 AND YOU WERE GONNA PUT A PISTON IN IT LMFAO GOOD TIMES.


people believed that shit too! :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WELL LETS GET TO WORK PEOPLE ITS FRIDAY SO LETS MAKE THE DAY GO BY FAST


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> who called you???? tell them to call me! lol


man you can't handle the truth :rimshot:


----------



## LosRodriguez (Oct 21, 2011)

Any clubs doing anything on Sunday Nov.13th or Nov.20th?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


ha ha that's a 2 30 pack fine their + the ice that was funny though


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> HOPE YOU ALL ARE READY FOR WHAT'S TO COME....
> THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN! WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT'S IN OUR FIRST ISSUE!!! *
> =EL RUDY=
> *​*
> ...


*it came out real good, thanks man *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> your just tricking me so i can see your site! lol jk:thumbsup:


Much Lowrider Luv and Respect Carnal...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> your just tricking me so i can see your site! lol jk:thumbsup:


 LoL that's funny azz shit


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Good morning OG side


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good morning OG side


whazzz happening


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING TO YOU JOE AND YOUR 2 64S


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP ENCINAS


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> LoL that's funny azz shit


X's 2 Fn mando cracken OG AZ side up early


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> OH GOOD GREEF HERE COMES HECTOR EVERY CAR CLUB PRESIDENT PUT YOUR PHONES ON VIBRATE.  JUST FUCKING WITH YOU HECTOR LOL ITS A GOOD THING YOU DONT HAVE MY PRESIDENTS PHONE NUMBER.


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 10 guests)

*ENCINAS*
*bullet50*
*Lunas64*+
*joe 2 64s*
*J2theCHI*
10 guest ?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> whazzz happening


 Home trying to get better


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING TO YOU JOE AND YOUR 2 64S


 My two babys said hello smiley lol


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> X's 2 Fn mando cracken OG AZ side up early


 Yes. He is lol


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

How are u doing Luna ? how's the back ? I hope better


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> Home trying to get better


what you trying to get better at or you sick bro ?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HI GUESTS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> How are u doing Luna ? how's the back ? I hope better


what happen to luna did his back give out while trying to do a keg run?


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> what you trying to get better at or you sick bro ?


 I don't feel good on Friday I got hit by a car she was going about55 hit two other cars then me..on Monday I slip off the ladderAt work and landed fucked up and I'm sore and have a cold that's all


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> what happen to luna did his back give out while trying to do a keg run?


 Luna going to hop on u or do a house call lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Luna going to hop on u or do a house call lol


WHATS HE GONNA DO PUT HELIUM IN HIS TANKS LOL


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS HE GONNA DO PUT HELIUM IN HIS TANKS LOL


 No send mondo to u servo lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> No send mondo to u servo lol


 MY GODSONS PEDAL CAR WILL BE READY FOR HIM, BATTERYS ARE HOT LOL


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> I don't feel good on Friday I got hit by a car she was going about55 hit two other cars then me..on Monday I slip off the ladderAt work and landed fucked up and I'm sore and have a cold that's all


 Damn bro sounds like you got some bad luck their well look at the brightSide you walked away from all 3 so far your unstoppable, get well my friend


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

FUCK YOU TO ENCINAS CANT SAY HI TO ME YOU CACA HEAD


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> SHOW CARS ARE GONNA WIN TROPHIES BECAUSE OF POINTS, NOT IF A JUDGE LIKES IT(IF ITS A LEGIT/STAND UP SHOW)....... BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A TRUE, DOWN ASS, DEDICATED MEMBER WITH A SO-SO CAR THAT I FEEL CAN BE PLAQUED, THEN A DRAMA QUEEN WITH A PLAQUED TURNTABLE CAR !! NOT ALL CLUBS HAVE THE SAME STANDARDS.


:yes:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<:cheesy:



BUT IM MOVIN ON UP



















JUST GOT THIS FOR MY RIDE,,, 3RD PUMP!!! :h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Damn bro sounds like you got some bad luck their well look at the brightSide you walked away from all 3 so far your unstoppable, get well my friend


 Shit happens I drive a lot and there's a lot of crazy driversOn the road thanks for asking homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<:cheesy:


OH MAN HERE COMES DRAMA


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  BESIDES THE SAME  BULLSHIT!!!!!!!  :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> MY GODSONS PEDAL CAR WILL BE READY FOR HIM, BATTERYS ARE HOT LOL


 Oh shit the batterys are HOT .......


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> OH MAN HERE COMES DRAMA


 Or a rash lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO ART :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 12 guests) MANDOS69C/10, mike(p), BigMandoAZ, joe 2 64s, smiley602, Identity Original+, ENCINAS, westcoast_lowlow'SUP!!! :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> OH MAN HERE COMES DRAMA


:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO ART :loco:


 GETTIN SHIT IN ORDER COMPA...... FINNALLY GONNA SHOW MY RIDE SOME LOVE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :yes:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:loco::wow:hno::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Or CORN BEEF AND Hash lol


:drama:

WHAT UP 64!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :boink:


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :yes:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ART LOKS said:


> GETTIN SHIT IN ORDER COMPA...... FINNALLY GONNA SHOW MY RIDE SOME LOVE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :loco::wow:hno::biggrin::thumbsup:


YA BOSS,,, IM ON THE HUNT!!!!!! :guns:AND ALL THE FRIES YOU CAN GIVE ME!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin:



bitch need to get them eye brows under control, growing all wild and shit!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> :drama:
> 
> WHAT UP 64!!!!!


NOTHING WRONG WITH CORN BEEF AND HASH THATS SOME GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :drama:WHAT UP 64!!!!!


 Whatz art lok putin in work on the truck ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> GETTIN SHIT IN ORDER COMPA...... FINNALLY GONNA SHOW MY RIDE SOME LOVE!!!


 :thumbsup:  ORALE!  THE CUTTY SHOULD BE TAGGED AND PLATED NEXT WEEK!!! :x: :x: BATTERIES WILL BE CHARGED AND READY FOR THE HOP AGAINST "BROWN VELVET"!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup:  ORALE!  THE CUTTY SHOULD BE TAGGED AND PLATED NEXT WEEK!!! :x: :x: BATTERIES WILL BE CHARGED AND READY FOR THE HOP AGAINST "BROWN VELVET"!!!


:wow: HOUSE CALL!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOU TO ENCINAS CANT SAY HI TO ME YOU CACA HEAD


 Yea what the he'll encinas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NOTHING WRONG WITH CORN BEEF AND HASH THATS SOME GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE


did you see what i got smiley!!!!!!!

had too.... couldnt let that get away!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> bitch need to get them eye brows under control, growing all wild and shit!


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THIS BETTER TO YOUR LIKING????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> bitch need to get them eye brows under control, growing all wild and shit!


wtf???????????


my first thought was dam look at that pooter... looks a lil brown to me,, and then like dam,,,,,


I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE SHE HAD EYEBROWS:buttkick:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :wow: HOUSE CALL!


 :yes: AND I KNOW WHERE THAT NIKKA LIVES AT TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NOTHING WRONG WITH CORN BEEF AND HASH THATS SOME GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE


EXTRA CRISPY,,,, SAY MY NAME!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THIS BETTER TO YOUR LIKING????


yes thank you! lol


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> NOTHING WRONG WITH CORN BEEF AND HASH THATS SOME GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE


 what's up smiley


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Whatz art lok putin in work on the truck ?


 IT WILL START TOMORROW.. BEEN BZ WITH THE FAMILY THANG YOU KNOW,,, NOW IM FINNA CATCH MY BREAF AND GO UNDERWATER AND DO THE DAM THANG!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> wtf???????????my first thought was dam look at that pooter... looks a lil brown to me,, and then like dam,,,,,I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE SHE HAD EYEBROWS:buttkick:


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup:  ORALE!  THE CUTTY SHOULD BE TAGGED AND PLATED NEXT WEEK!!! :x: :x: BATTERIES WILL BE CHARGED AND READY FOR THE HOP AGAINST "BROWN VELVET"!!!


WHAT THE FLOWER,,,,, U ARE CALLING OUT OLE BROWN VELVET!!!!! I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW WHAT HE WOULD WANT IF HE WINS,,, CAUSE UR A TALL GLASS OF Water homeboy!!!!


and hell ya bout the tags and plaque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yes thank you! lol


 :biggrin: I GOTS ONE MORE FOR YOU HOMIE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT THE FLOWER,,,,, U ARE CALLING OUT OLE BROWN VELVET!!!!! I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW WHAT HE WOULD WANT IF HE WINS,,, CAUSE UR A TALL GLASS OF Water homeboy!!!!
> 
> 
> and hell ya bout the tags and plaque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


he needs to charge his batteries. driving around like he on bags and shit


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I GOTS ONE MORE FOR YOU HOMIE!



them nice homie but where them fat broads at? Torta Slayer been laggin lately! lol


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> bitch need to get them eye brows under control, growing all wild and shit!


 This better big mando


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT THE FLOWER,,,,, U ARE CALLING OUT OLE BROWN VELVET!!!!! I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW WHAT HE WOULD WANT IF HE WINS,,, CAUSE UR A TALL GLASS OF Water homeboy!!!!and hell ya bout the tags and plaque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


 :scrutinize: IF I WIN HE WILL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC HOLDING A PAPER SAYING "FUCK THE COWBOYS" SO I CAN POST ON HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> This better big mando


me and you need to have a talk bro! :scrutinize:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: IF I WIN HE WILL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC HOLDING A PAPER SAYING "FUCK THE COWBOYS" SO I CAN POST ON HERE!!! :biggrin:


fuck hopping a car for that, just post it!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> he needs to charge his batteries. driving around like he on bags and shit


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> IT WILL START TOMORROW.. BEEN BZ WITH THE FAMILY THANG YOU KNOW,,, NOW IM FINNA CATCH MY BREAF AND GO UNDERWATER AND DO THE DAM THANG!!!!


 Truck ready to hit the streets. Right on carnal


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> me and you need to have a talk bro! :scrutinize:


 :yessad: FINE HIM AT LEAST A 30PK!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOU TO ENCINAS CANT SAY HI TO ME YOU CACA HEAD


you get jelouse to quick :wow: Hi smiley 602-623-480


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> them nice homie but where them fat broads at? Torta Slayer been laggin lately! lol


 :biggrin: YOU MEAN A LIL SUMTIN LIKE THIS..............


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yessad: FINE HIM AT LEAST A 30PK!!!!


 We can all share it


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> wtf???????????
> 
> 
> my first thought was dam look at that pooter... looks a lil brown to me,, and then like dam,,,,,
> ...


man now you guys got me looking up too :banghead:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> IT WILL START TOMORROW.. BEEN BZ WITH THE FAMILY THANG YOU KNOW,,, NOW IM FINNA CATCH MY BREAF AND GO UNDERWATER AND DO THE DAM THANG!!!!


 Nice can't wait to see it


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Que onda la trais """clemente""""


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP ENCINAS


:thumbsup:WHAT UP


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> We can all share it


if i means i gets some free beers i concure whazzz up clemente


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> if i means i gets some free beers i concure whazzz up clemente


 What up loco


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Que onda la trais """clemente""""


 What up loco what's new


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Que onda la trais """clemente""""


since your not going to say HI I will hno: ice broken


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: IF I WIN HE WILL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC HOLDING A PAPER SAYING "FUCK THE COWBOYS" SO I CAN POST ON HERE!!! :biggrin:


shit we aint gotta hop,, ill do that now!!!

wait ,,,what???




:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> What up loco what's new


same old chet n you:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Truck ready to hit the streets. Right on carnal


no to get started on it,,, she been down,,, been tryin to deal my hijos.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CLEMENTE said:


> We can all share it


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> same old chet n you:thumbsup:


 Same thing drinking since 9am


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> shit we aint gotta hop,, ill do that now!!!wait ,,,what???:roflmao:


 DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: AL RATO VATOS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


good lawd thats alot a jamon on them there tortas!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> since your not going to say HI I will hno: ice broken


wuz up encinas here at work and u wuz good


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> no to get started on it,,, she been down,,, been tryin to deal my hijos.


have you tryed the belt :buttkick: it's been working in my fam/ for years chet it set me strait now days kids like to see how much they can push their limits


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> did you see what i got smiley!!!!!!!
> 
> had too.... couldnt let that get away!!!!


YES SIR I SAW IT AND GOT MORE IDEAS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

thats exactly wtf i mean!!!!

i bet mando be with his lady ,,, gettin ready to go out and be like,,, "you ready babe lets,,,,,,,,,,,(gasp) omg babe ur eyebrows,, there off a lil bit,,, come here let me pluck em rite,, cant have my wife out in public lookin like she got 2 catapillers on her face wrastlin "" 

dammit mando cut that shit out!!!!!!! :buttkick:



ENCINAS said:


> man now you guys got me looking up too :banghead:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> what's up smiley


WHATS GOOD CARNAL



ENCINAS said:


> you get jelouse to quick :wow: Hi smiley 602-623-480


 FUNNY PART ABOUT MY SCREEN NAME IS NOW I LIVE IN GLENDALE 623 AND MOST OF US IN PHOENIX CAR CLUB LIVE IN GLENDALE NOW LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> have you tryed the belt :buttkick: it's been working in my fam/ for years chet it set me strait now days kids like to see how much they can push their limits


man,,,, i had my belt,, it had a set of handcuffs for belt buckle,,, one time the got me so mad,, i was gonna use it,, and before i even got to em,,, i sqeezed the cuffs so hard they broke in the middle,, and when they seen that,,, boyee,,, but that was years ago,,, and there to damn big, they try to swing back and then they gonna end up gettin broke off like a grown ass man!!!

growin pains my brother, aint easy bein single,, now im seeing all the dammage that there mom has done by coming in and out of there lifes gas lighting them!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> thats exactly wtf i mean!!!!i bet mando be with his lady ,,, gettin ready to go out and be like,,, "you ready babe lets,,,,,,,,,,,(gasp) omg babe ur eyebrows,, there off a lil bit,,, come here let me pluck em rite,, cant have my wife out in public lookin like she got 2 catapillers on her face wrastlin "" dammit mando cut that shit out!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> wuz up encinas here at work and u wuz good


not much just chillin getting the ride ready to cruise around tomarrow n you, you all ready for your show n shine, I'm
going to try to go and represent


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> man,,,, i had my belt,, it had a set of handcuffs for belt buckle,,, one time the got me so mad,, i was gonna use it,, and before i even got to em,,, i sqeezed the cuffs so hard they broke in the middle,, and when they seen that,,, boyee,,, but that was years ago,,, and there to damn big, they try to swing back and then they gonna end up gettin broke off like a grown ass man!!!
> 
> growin pains my brother, aint easy bein single,, now im seeing all the dammage that there mom has done by coming in and out of there lifes gas lighting them!!!


sorry to hear bro at the end theyll know you tryed your best and will ask for forgiveness


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> what's up smiley





ART LOKS said:


> thats exactly wtf i mean!!!!
> 
> i bet mando be with his lady ,,, gettin ready to go out and be like,,, "you ready babe lets,,,,,,,,,,,(gasp) omg babe ur eyebrows,, there off a lil bit,,, come here let me pluck em rite,, cant have my wife out in public lookin like she got 2 catapillers on her face wrastlin ""
> 
> dammit mando cut that shit out!!!!!!! :buttkick:



WTF LMMFAO THAT SHIT IS SOME GOOD CLEAN FAMILY COMEDY RIGHT THERE.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> sorry to hear bro at the end theyll know you tryed your best and will ask for forgiveness



EITHER THAT OR JUMP HIS OLD ASS :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD CARNAL
> 
> FUNNY PART ABOUT MY SCREEN NAME IS NOW I LIVE IN GLENDALE 623 AND MOST OF US IN PHOENIX CAR CLUB LIVE IN GLENDALE NOW LOL


"yellin compton but you moved to riverside":rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> sorry to hear bro at the end theyll know you tryed your best and will ask for forgiveness


hurts to see them follin like there mom and aint even know her,,, i raised them boys like i was raised,, respect,,word,, love ,, and strait up real, no bullshit!!!!!!!

when there older they will see!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> EITHER THAT OR JUMP HIS OLD ASS :rofl:


shit im ole skool.. theyll catch a bad one!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> man,,,, i had my belt,, it had a set of handcuffs for belt buckle,,, one time the got me so mad,, i was gonna use it,, and before i even got to em,,, i sqeezed the cuffs so hard they broke in the middle,, and when they seen that,,, boyee,,, but that was years ago,,, and there to damn big, they try to swing back and then they gonna end up gettin broke off like a grown ass man!!!growin pains my brother, aint easy bein single,, now im seeing all the dammage that there mom has done by coming in and out of there lifes gas lighting them!!!


 Dammm art I'm going threw the same shit with my Boys I don't know what to do some time they give me that look Like just maybe I might get one lucky punch before I get KNOCK OUT any ideas ?????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Fellas, Sup 64 Joe, Im doing better Bro, thanks!! Sounds like you need some of my meds!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD LUNA


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

FULL HOUSE TODAY WHATS GOOD ALL*Black86Cutty* 
*knightowl480* 
*The1and0nly* 
*CLEMENTE* 
*aztecsef1* 
*chilango's-67* 
*ENCINAS*+ 
*joe 2 64s* 
*602 Monte* 
*ART LOKS* *Identity Original*


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Fellas, Sup 64 Joe, Im doing better Bro, thanks!! Sounds like you need some of my meds!!!


 Yes I do lol


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> I don't feel good on Friday I got hit by a car she was going about55 hit two other cars then me..on Monday I slip off the ladderAt work and landed fucked up and I'm sore and have a cold that's all


 Damn joe it's about that time. VACATION


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> FULL HOUSE TODAY WHATS GOOD ALL*Black86Cutty* *knightowl480* *The1and0nly* *CLEMENTE* *aztecsef1* *chilango's-67* *ENCINAS*+ *joe 2 64s* *602 Monte* *ART LOKS* *Identity Original*


 No hector


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD LUNA


Sup Smley? Car almost done?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Lunas64* *The1and0nly* 
*joe 2 64s* 
*Identity Original*+ 
*smiley602* 
*knightowl480* 
*CLEMENTE* 
*aztecsef1* 
*chilango's-67* 
*ENCINAS*+ 
*602 Monte* *ART LOKS*
WHAT???? IDENTITY MEMBERS DONT HAVE JOBS OR WHAT???


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Smley? Car almost done?


ALMOST :x:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn joe it's about that time. VACATION


 Yes it is homie but I spent my vacation money all ready .....Money well spent on my 64 lol......Hows your family


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yes it is homie but I spent my vacation money all ready .....Money well spent on my 64 lol......Hows your family


They good n yours


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Hell nah that when I start work lol


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> *Lunas64* *The1and0nly* *joe 2 64s* *Identity Original*+ *smiley602* *knightowl480* *CLEMENTE* *aztecsef1* *chilango's-67* *ENCINAS*+ *602 Monte* *ART LOKS*WHAT???? IDENTITY MEMBERS DONT HAVE JOBS OR WHAT???


 I'm out side of homedepot waiting tatta no luck today


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

I see you Juan


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Dammm art I'm going threw the same shit with my Boys I don't know what to do some time they give me that look Like just maybe I might get one lucky punch before I get KNOCK OUT any ideas ?????


lead with the left!!:rofl:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THIS BETTER TO YOUR LIKING????


DAMN I GUESS I SHOULD START PUTTIN UP PICS TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> *Lunas64* *The1and0nly*
> *joe 2 64s*
> *Identity Original*+
> *smiley602*
> ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> lead with the left!!:rofl:


 Your to funny lol to bad u can't make the ladys laughJ/k lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Your to funny lol to bad u can't make the ladys laughJ/k lol


you havent seen me :rofl:naked.... no ****!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> No hector


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> thats exactly wtf i mean!!!!
> 
> i bet mando be with his lady ,,, gettin ready to go out and be like,,, "you ready babe lets,,,,,,,,,,,(gasp) omg babe ur eyebrows,, there off a lil bit,,, come here let me pluck em rite,, cant have my wife out in public lookin like she got 2 catapillers on her face wrastlin ""
> 
> dammit mando cut that shit out!!!!!!! :buttkick:


she gotta look rite, or no plaque..........:roflmao:



Lunas64 said:


> Sup Fellas, Sup 64 Joe, Im doing better Bro, thanks!! Sounds like you need some of my meds!!!


did u get your weed card yet?



MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: YOU MEAN A LIL SUMTIN LIKE THIS..............


i got some jamon for the birote :biggrin:



MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you havent seen me :rofl:naked.... I'm a ****!!


 WFT. Oooookkk fIXED


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 381198
> 
> IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL


WTF??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> WFT. Oooookkk fIXED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> I see you Juan


 Ha ha thats my compa Juan my friend Juan Pedro and Nelly he's theOne who thinks he's white


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> LMAO!!!!


HEY LOKS! YUMA SHOW COMING UP REAL SOON


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 381198
> 
> IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL



:shocked::roflmao:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 381198
> IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL


 I got u covered mike


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> HEY LOKS! YUMA SHOW COMING UP REAL SOON


I KNOW,, IMA GET A NEW CAMERA,, AND MAYBE I WILL GET TO TAKE MY RIDE THIS YEAR?? BUT THEN MAYBE NOT,,, CAUSE I WANNA GET FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKED UP, AND MAYBE EVEN MAKE THE COVER OF BORRACHOS MAG AGAIN!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> I KNOW,, IMA GET A NEW CAMERA,, AND MAYBE I WILL GET TO TAKE MY RIDE THIS YEAR?? BUT THEN MAYBE NOT,,, CAUSE I WANNA GET FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKED UP, AND MAYBE EVEN MAKE THE COVER OF BORRACHOS MAG AGAIN!!!


 Maybe the cover of sasquach magazine


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 381198
> IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL


 Hay that looks like Mike, looks like he likes it too


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 381198
> 
> IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL


IS THAT ART LOKS IN THE OTHER BED


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

VERY NICE PIC ART


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

henry castillo said:


> VERY NICE PIC ART


I KNOW I CUDNT HELP IT,, SHE IS SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK HERES UR VID OF THE DAY!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 381198
> 
> IN THE HOSPITAL. LOW ON FLUIDS! LOL


 IS THAT ART LOKS IN THE BACK GROUND???DAMM HOMIE YOUR EVERWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i got the best gas milage all the way to vegas.......0 gallons per mile! mike ride is the shit


fuck a chevy volt



CLEMENTE said:


> Well u guys forgot it's not about having a car it's about the person the car i's a bonus that i's real talk right there enough said!!!!!!


your a big bonus fool


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> fuck a chevy volt
> 
> 
> 
> your a big bonus fool


LIKE A FUCKIN XMAS TURKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

View attachment 380328



*ANYONE GOING TO THIS SHOW?*


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> :yes:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS LIKE IDENTITY C.C GOT ITSELF A HOPPER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> LOOKS LIKE IDENTITY C.C GOT ITSELF A HOPPER!
> IM COMIN FOR COMPITA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> View attachment 380328
> 
> 
> 
> *ANYONE GOING TO THIS SHOW?*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> LOOKS LIKE IDENTITY C.C GOT ITSELF A HOPPER!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381339


Damn Art Loks hittin back bumper :h5:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> KIDNEY STONES. THEM SHITS HURT.I TOLD THEM WATER GIVES ME HIVES. HOOK ME UP WITH BUD.yes lolI WAS ON CLOUD 9 ALREADY.


I hope u feel better


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> View attachment 380328
> *ANYONE GOING TO THIS SHOW?*


 Yup it's a good turnout every year lots of fun for the whole family too bad they don't have a lowrider class but if you appreciate classics, hot rods, and rat rods it's a good show


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup it's a good turnout every year lots of fun for the whole family too bad they don't have a lowrider class but if you appreciate classics, hot rods, and rat rods it's a good show


 I met some cat a while back that helps run this show. He said if we can get 5 cars to enter they will open a LOWRIDER class. I met him at that lil hit rod meet they have every friday on 35th n northern.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> I met some cat a while back that helps run this show. He said if we can get 5 cars to enter they will open a LOWRIDER class. I met him at that lil hit rod meet they have every friday on 35th n northern.


ok ricky,,,, check it,,, these "hot rod showS" always do it big,, real big,, they have all the promotion,,they have alot of people that promote, these and every time you see a big nice show, YOU NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE CARD, OUR GHETTO PASS IS "CLASSICS" ITS NOT THAT WERE NOT WELCOME,, BUT REALLY THINK,, LIKE HECTER SAYS,, WE ARE STEREOTYPED,, DRUG DEALING GANGBANGING ,,,PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA CAUSE PROBLEMS,,,,, (NOT A RACIAL CARD) BUT RICKY U ARE A WHITE BOY,,,,, THAT LOVES LOWRIDERS, AND ARE RIDER ALONGSIDE US ALL.... AND U HAVE A FAMILY , WE HAVE FAMILYS,BUT TO US UR THE ONE AND ONLY, AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE HERE IN AZ IS REALLY SOMETHIN ELSE, WERE ARE UNITED, WE ARE CLUBS THAT WILL DO FOR THE NEXT BROTHER IN A LOW LOW IN A HEART BEAT,, NO COLORS, NO RACE NO NATIONALITY,,,YA THERE IS SOME OF US THAT MIGHT NOT FEEL THE SAME,, BUT THE CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN IS MAKING THEM BE WHAT WE ARE ARIZONA A BIG BAD ASS LOWRIDER FAMILY,,, ALOT OF OTHER STATES YOU SEE THEM TALKING SHIT,, IF ALOT OF THEM OTHER STATES SHOWED LOVE TO EACHOTHER LIKE WE DO HERE,,, MAYBE THAT STEROTYPE WUD GO AWAY AND WE COULD SIT ALONG OUR HOT ROD, RAT ROD, BROTHERS AND THER FAMILY'S AND THEM BAD ASS RIDES THAT THEY HAVE,,, THEY LOVE CARS LIKE WE DO!!!!

SO WHY SHUD THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS IF ALL OF OUR SHOWS DONT HAVE A RAT,HOT,OR WHATEVER BAD ASS "custom" RIDE SO THEY CAN PARTICIPATE IN OUR FAMILY SHOWS, AND NOT FEEL THE WAY WE DO WHEN WERE AT OUR SHOWS!!!

SO LETS NOT ASK THEM TO LET US IN,, LETS INVITE THEM IN!!!!!!!

JUST SAYIN!!!!!


IM JUST SAYIN AZ SIDE TTMT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> I hope u feel better





ENCINAS said:


> get well soon bro, i was told those things hurt by the way mike who's the mexican laying up front I see you in back their get well budy





:RO~Chucky: said:


> Get better homie!!... :thumbsup:


Thanks


chevycaprice89 said:


> save some for me:h5:


for shizzle my nizzle


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup it's a good turnout every year lots of fun for the whole family too bad they don't have a lowrider class but if you appreciate classics, hot rods, and rat rods it's a good show


they do have a lowrider class


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> ok ricky,,,, check it,,, these "hot rod showS" always do it big,, real big,, they have all the promotion,,they have alot of people that promote, these and every time you see a big nice show, YOU NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE CARD, OUR GHETTO PASS IS "CLASSICS" ITS NOT THAT WERE NOT WELCOME,, BUT REALLY THINK,, LIKE HECTER SAYS,, WE ARE STEREOTYPED,, DRUG DEALING GANGBANGING ,,,PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA CAUSE PROBLEMS,,,,, (NOT A RACIAL CARD) BUT RICKY U ARE A WHITE BOY,,,,, THAT LOVES LOWRIDERS, AND ARE RIDER ALONGSIDE US ALL.... AND U HAVE A FAMILY , WE HAVE FAMILYS,BUT TO US UR THE ONE AND ONLY, AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE HERE IN AZ IS REALLY SOMETHIN ELSE, WERE ARE UNITED, WE ARE CLUBS THAT WILL DO FOR THE NEXT BROTHER IN A LOW LOW IN A HEART BEAT,, NO COLORS, NO RACE NO NATIONALITY,,,YA THERE IS SOME OF US THAT MIGHT NOT FEEL THE SAME,, BUT THE CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN IS MAKING THEM BE WHAT WE ARE ARIZONA A BIG BAD ASS LOWRIDER FAMILY,,, ALOT OF OTHER STATES YOU SEE THEM TALKING SHIT,, IF ALOT OF THEM OTHER STATES SHOWED LOVE TO EACHOTHER LIKE WE DO HERE,,, MAYBE THAT STEROTYPE WUD GO AWAY AND WE COULD SIT ALONG OUR HOT ROD, RAT ROD, BROTHERS AND THER FAMILY'S AND THEM BAD ASS RIDES THAT THEY HAVE,,, THEY LOVE CARS LIKE WE DO!!!!
> 
> SO WHY SHUD THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS IF ALL OF OUR SHOWS DONT HAVE A RAT,HOT,OR WHATEVER BAD ASS "custom" RIDE SO THEY CAN PARTICIPATE IN OUR FAMILY SHOWS, AND NOT FEEL THE WAY WE DO WHEN WERE AT OUR SHOWS!!!
> 
> ...


Well said!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> ok ricky,,,, check it,,, these "hot rod showS" always do it big,, real big,, they have all the promotion,,they have alot of people that promote, these and every time you see a big nice show, YOU NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE CARD, OUR GHETTO PASS IS "CLASSICS" ITS NOT THAT WERE NOT WELCOME,, BUT REALLY THINK,, LIKE HECTER SAYS,, WE ARE STEREOTYPED,, DRUG DEALING GANGBANGING ,,,PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA CAUSE PROBLEMS,,,,, (NOT A RACIAL CARD) BUT RICKY U ARE A WHITE BOY,,,,, THAT LOVES LOWRIDERS, AND ARE RIDER ALONGSIDE US ALL.... AND U HAVE A FAMILY , WE HAVE FAMILYS,BUT TO US UR THE ONE AND ONLY, AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE HERE IN AZ IS REALLY SOMETHIN ELSE, WERE ARE UNITED, WE ARE CLUBS THAT WILL DO FOR THE NEXT BROTHER IN A LOW LOW IN A HEART BEAT,, NO COLORS, NO RACE NO NATIONALITY,,,YA THERE IS SOME OF US THAT MIGHT NOT FEEL THE SAME,, BUT THE CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN IS MAKING THEM BE WHAT WE ARE ARIZONA A BIG BAD ASS LOWRIDER FAMILY,,, ALOT OF OTHER STATES YOU SEE THEM TALKING SHIT,, IF ALOT OF THEM OTHER STATES SHOWED LOVE TO EACHOTHER LIKE WE DO HERE,,, MAYBE THAT STEROTYPE WUD GO AWAY AND WE COULD SIT ALONG OUR HOT ROD, RAT ROD, BROTHERS AND THER FAMILY'S AND THEM BAD ASS RIDES THAT THEY HAVE,,, THEY LOVE CARS LIKE WE DO!!!!
> 
> SO WHY SHUD THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS IF ALL OF OUR SHOWS DONT HAVE A RAT,HOT,OR WHATEVER BAD ASS "custom" RIDE SO THEY CAN PARTICIPATE IN OUR FAMILY SHOWS, AND NOT FEEL THE WAY WE DO WHEN WERE AT OUR SHOWS!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> they do have a lowrider class


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok ricky,,,, check it,,, these "hot rod showS" always do it big,, real big,, they have all the promotion,,they have alot of people that promote, these and every time you see a big nice show, YOU NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE CARD, OUR GHETTO PASS IS "CLASSICS" ITS NOT THAT WERE NOT WELCOME,, BUT REALLY THINK,, LIKE HECTER SAYS,, WE ARE STEREOTYPED,, DRUG DEALING GANGBANGING ,,,PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA CAUSE PROBLEMS,,,,, (NOT A RACIAL CARD) BUT RICKY U ARE A WHITE BOY,,,,, THAT LOVES LOWRIDERS, AND ARE RIDER ALONGSIDE US ALL.... AND U HAVE A FAMILY , WE HAVE FAMILYS,BUT TO US UR THE ONE AND ONLY, AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE HERE IN AZ IS REALLY SOMETHIN ELSE, WERE ARE UNITED, WE ARE CLUBS THAT WILL DO FOR THE NEXT BROTHER IN A LOW LOW IN A HEART BEAT,, NO COLORS, NO RACE NO NATIONALITY,,,YA THERE IS SOME OF US THAT MIGHT NOT FEEL THE SAME,, BUT THE CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN IS MAKING THEM BE WHAT WE ARE ARIZONA A BIG BAD ASS LOWRIDER FAMILY,,, ALOT OF OTHER STATES YOU SEE THEM TALKING SHIT,, IF ALOT OF THEM OTHER STATES SHOWED LOVE TO EACHOTHER LIKE WE DO HERE,,, MAYBE THAT STEROTYPE WUD GO AWAY AND WE COULD SIT ALONG OUR HOT ROD, RAT ROD, BROTHERS AND THER FAMILY'S AND THEM BAD ASS RIDES THAT THEY HAVE,,, THEY LOVE CARS LIKE WE DO!!!!SO WHY SHUD THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS IF ALL OF OUR SHOWS DONT HAVE A RAT,HOT,OR WHATEVER BAD ASS "custom" RIDE SO THEY CAN PARTICIPATE IN OUR FAMILY SHOWS, AND NOT FEEL THE WAY WE DO WHEN WERE AT OUR SHOWS!!!SO LETS NOT ASK THEM TO LET US IN,, LETS INVITE THEM IN!!!!!!!JUST SAYIN!!!!!IM JUST SAYIN AZ SIDE TTMT


X 64 well said


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia!!!! 

__TODAY!!!!! 









　








　









__Great Day for Lowriding!:thumbsup:


__And a special Weekend Birthday Wish for Big Mando!!!!

__









__Have a great weekend Bro!
_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

was just at the stop light.. pulled up next to a mid 80's coup de ville stock on 24's... 

i started servin him ver nicely.. bout 30+ inches...

all he could do was just sit there, watch, and take the abuse....


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> was just at the stop light.. pulled up next to a mid 80's coup de ville stock on 24's... i started servin him ver nicely.. bout 30+ inches...all he could do was just sit there, watch, and take the abuse....


Pics or video ???? Or it didn't happen ..J/k lol. But if u did post it up


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Well said!!


TELL HIM JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

View attachment 381671


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> ok ricky,,,, check it,,, these "hot rod showS" always do it big,, real big,, they have all the promotion,,they have alot of people that promote, these and every time you see a big nice show, YOU NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE CARD, OUR GHETTO PASS IS "CLASSICS" ITS NOT THAT WERE NOT WELCOME,, BUT REALLY THINK,, LIKE HECTER SAYS,, WE ARE STEREOTYPED,, DRUG DEALING GANGBANGING ,,,PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA CAUSE PROBLEMS,,,,, (NOT A RACIAL CARD) BUT RICKY U ARE A WHITE BOY,,,,, THAT LOVES LOWRIDERS, AND ARE RIDER ALONGSIDE US ALL.... AND U HAVE A FAMILY , WE HAVE FAMILYS,BUT TO US UR THE ONE AND ONLY, AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE HERE IN AZ IS REALLY SOMETHIN ELSE, WERE ARE UNITED, WE ARE CLUBS THAT WILL DO FOR THE NEXT BROTHER IN A LOW LOW IN A HEART BEAT,, NO COLORS, NO RACE NO NATIONALITY,,,YA THERE IS SOME OF US THAT MIGHT NOT FEEL THE SAME,, BUT THE CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN IS MAKING THEM BE WHAT WE ARE ARIZONA A BIG BAD ASS LOWRIDER FAMILY,,, ALOT OF OTHER STATES YOU SEE THEM TALKING SHIT,, IF ALOT OF THEM OTHER STATES SHOWED LOVE TO EACHOTHER LIKE WE DO HERE,,, MAYBE THAT STEROTYPE WUD GO AWAY AND WE COULD SIT ALONG OUR HOT ROD, RAT ROD, BROTHERS AND THER FAMILY'S AND THEM BAD ASS RIDES THAT THEY HAVE,,, THEY LOVE CARS LIKE WE DO!!!!SO WHY SHUD THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS IF ALL OF OUR SHOWS DONT HAVE A RAT,HOT,OR WHATEVER BAD ASS "custom" RIDE SO THEY CAN PARTICIPATE IN OUR FAMILY SHOWS, AND NOT FEEL THE WAY WE DO WHEN WERE AT OUR SHOWS!!!SO LETS NOT ASK THEM TO LET US IN,, LETS INVITE THEM IN!!!!!!!JUST SAYIN!!!!!IM JUST SAYIN AZ SIDE TTMT


 Just left their didn't see anything about a lowrider class but I did see a couple of lowriders their and a car club representing may be their is a class


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> was just at the stop light.. pulled up next to a mid 80's coup de ville stock on 24's...
> 
> i started servin him ver nicely.. bout 30+ inches...
> 
> all he could do was just sit there, watch, and take the abuse....



post pics for confirmation of 30 inches. lol jk


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Just left their didn't see anything about a lowrider class but I did see a couple of lowriders their and a car club representing may be their is a class



Cool I was at flame burger eating and repping ciaooooo


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Jaaaaa  !!!! Haaaaa !!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Man !! its dead up in here . back to facebook.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Cool I was at flame burger eating and repping ciaooooo


 Post pic's or it didn't happen


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Sup AZ side I got nice 67 impala fast back up for sale or trade asking 7k obo or trades call or text if interested Danny 602-312-8877 located in tolleson


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> Just left their didn't see anything about a lowrider class but I did see a couple of lowriders their and a car club representing may be their is a class


THEY GOT A LOWRIDER CLASS BRO!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> THEY GOT A LOWRIDER CLASS BRO!


see thats what up,, u go out there and rep marinate??

ya low lows go out to them shows, and when they start hittin switches its a whole new world to alot of them that have only been around rods,, alot of them rods are bad ass!!!! but hittin switches is icing on the cake!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

where are all the pics from the shows today?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

yes sir, i did and the intruders did, individuals, redemmed, on the scene, majestics glendale showed up, a few solo riders...i took a 3rd against a 48 and a 59!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> yes sir, i did and the intruders did, individuals, redemmed, on the scene, majestics glendale showed up, a few solo riders...i took a 3rd against a 48 and a 59!


bad ass marinare !!! and props to all you that showed!!! 
and pics or it didnt happen!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

rudy from "In the streets" magazine was out there!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> rudy from "In the streets" magazine was out there!


gonna be good!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HURD IT WAS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE TONIGHT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> where are all the pics from the shows today?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Posted on your fb wall


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Posted on your fb wall


alot of good that does az side,, i got called a buster for postin up other peoples pics:finger:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Tell that foot loop I told you to post them pic's like the last ones you posted for me you work for me and Carolyn and that's that don't make me fire you


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 14 guests)

chevycaprice89 
goose 
Az_Chicano_1 
ART LOKS+ 
ENCINAS+ 
playboi13 
mike(p) 
westcoast_lowlow



 :wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> Tell that foot loop I told you to post them pic's like the last ones you posted for me you work for me and Carolyn and that's that don't make me fire you


 Ps you get payed in budlight tomorrow and I'm moving you up too, to more work mike from UNITY CC is still down so ima going to need you to cover for him


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Thanks man my son took those


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Special thanks to Art Loks your a cool cat thanks man


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 14 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89
> goose
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Special thanks to Art Loks your a cool cat thanks man


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Anytime ART watch out the bulls are running tonight with big tits let's see you pull that off


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


 Watch out their's a deer behinde you, you welcome any time man your good peeps


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Anytime ART watch out the bulls are running tonight with big tits let's see you pull that off


:thumbsup:


























wa
i
t for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


cabelas??


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> THEY GOT A LOWRIDER CLASS BRO!


 Good to know I'm showing next year thanks man


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

ALL X :h5:GOODTIMERS IN PHX MEETING WITH THE INTRUDERS !!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

7k obo or trade for a clean turn key 2 door box caprice landau...Danny 602-312-8877







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> 7k obo or trade for a clean turn key 2 door box caprice landau...Danny 602-312-8877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice looking ride good luck on your sale


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ready to get my cruise on today! its sunday mawfawkas!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ready to get my cruise on today! its sunday mawfawkas!!!!!!! :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

whats going on today az?


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:Just wanna say THANKS to Identity, Majestics, Phx Prime, Rollerz, Unity, SWIFT, Unique Styles, Camaradas, Life, and all solo riders for participating at THE SAVE THE TATAS yesterday, it was good turnout. Thanks to all the bike clubs that came out too.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> whats going on today az?


text luna! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia!!!! 

__Looks like it's all about Central!!!!!

Here go a few pic's from the Redeem Show yesterday.
I'am proud of my Phz Az Chapter for debuting their first set of show cars this weekend!






































Good times!!!!
_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> text luna! :thumbsup:


 Just did thanks man


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Whats poppin today


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> :thumbsup:Just wanna say THANKS to Identity, Majestics, Phx Prime, Rollerz, Unity, SWIFT, Unique Styles, Camaradas, Life, and all solo riders for participating at THE SAVE THE TATAS yesterday, it was good turnout. Thanks to all the bike clubs that came out too.


 No problem homie


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats puto. J/K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> 7k obo or trade for a clean turn key 2 door box caprice landau...Danny 602-312-8877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

just got home, badass cruise from macayos 75th to encanto, to caros moms house to south mountain and back to the wash!!!! who got pics post em! Good time hanging with real friends and family!!!!!


IDENTITY, STEADY DIPPIN, L.I.F.E, MI VIDA, USO, UNITY :thumbsup: gonna have to this again!


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> just got home, badass cruise from macayos 75th to encanto, to caros moms house to south mountain and back to the wash!!!! who got pics post em! Good time hanging with real friends and family!!!!!
> 
> 
> IDENTITY, STEADY DIPPIN, L.I.F.E, MI VIDA, USO, UNITY :thumbsup: gonna have to this again!




yup :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Good looking out Art...got a couple things lined up for tomorrow...car should be sold by tomorrow night


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> :thumbsup:Just wanna say THANKS to Identity, Majestics, Phx Prime, Rollerz, Unity, SWIFT, Unique Styles, Camaradas, Life, and all solo riders for participating at THE SAVE THE TATAS yesterday, it was good turnout. Thanks to all the bike clubs that came out too.


any time man


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Good looking out Art...got a couple things lined up for tomorrow...car should be sold by tomorrow night


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> No problem homie


g a y


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> just got home, badass cruise from macayos 75th to encanto, to caros moms house to south mountain and back to the wash!!!! who got pics post em! Good time hanging with real friends and family!!!!!IDENTITY, STEADY DIPPIN, L.I.F.E, MI VIDA, USO, UNITY :thumbsup: gonna have to this again!


Damn wish I could have been there...ill be back in the scene again real soon...sounds like good times


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> just got home, badass cruise from macayos 75th to encanto, to caros moms house to south mountain and back to the wash!!!! who got pics post em! Good time hanging with real friends and family!!!!!
> 
> 
> IDENTITY, STEADY DIPPIN, L.I.F.E, MI VIDA, USO, UNITY :thumbsup: gonna have to this again!


post pic's or it didnt happen


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Stop #3


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

IDENTITY, UNITY, USO, STEADY DIPPIN, MI VIDA, L.I.F.E It was a great time. Hope we can all do it again.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 382469
> 
> View attachment 382469
> 
> Stop #3


we shut that neighbor hood down! badass shit. all the beer cans in the yard were all LUNAS! LOL



Identity Original said:


> View attachment 382473
> 
> 
> IDENTITY, UNITY, USO, STEADY DIPPIN, MI VIDA, L.I.F.E It was a great time. Hope we can all do it again.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 382465
> View attachment 382466
> View attachment 382467
> [/Q
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 382473
> 
> 
> IDENTITY, UNITY, USO, STEADY DIPPIN, MI VIDA, L.I.F.E It was a great time. Hope we can all do it again.


now that's what it's all about


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGBEN TOOK SOME VIDEOS:dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> now that's what it's all about


:yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 382469
> 
> View attachment 382469
> 
> Stop #3


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


This is a great picture.


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> we shut that neighbor hood down! badass shit. all the beer cans in the yard were all LUNAS! LOL



we can shut it down when ever we want its allowed :thumbsup: my neighbors dont care


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

steadydippin4life said:


> we can shut it down when ever we want its allowed :thumbsup: my neighbors dont care


:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

steadydippin4life said:


> we can shut it down when ever we want its allowed :thumbsup: my neighbors dont care


:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

steadydippin4life said:


> we can shut it down when ever we want its allowed :thumbsup: my neighbors dont care


block party?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BIGBEN TOOK SOME VIDEOS:dunno:




*:drama:ENCINAS*
*:drama:Identity Original*
*:drama:**steadydippin4life*
*:drama:**BigMandoAZ*+
*:drama:**phx1976*
*:drama:**TREND SETTER*
*:drama:**Angel/Techniques*
*:drama:**thepenguin013*


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BIGBEN TOOK SOME VIDEOS:dunno:


Big Ben where you at, post up some videos. USO took some videos also. :dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> *:drama:ENCINAS*
> *:drama:Identity Original*
> *:drama:**steadydippin4life*
> *:drama:**BigMandoAZ*+
> ...


 and 1 guests :inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 382465
> View attachment 382466
> View attachment 382467


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 382473
> 
> 
> IDENTITY, UNITY, USO, STEADY DIPPIN, MI VIDA, L.I.F.E It was a great time. Hope we can all do it again.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING PIC'S ART :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>




it was badass! real good time not enough beer


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

whats good az side


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good az side


 What's good bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia!!!!! 

__We'll start this week out with a "Pic of the Day" and a "Video of the Day"!

This one is for Art Buck!












This one for Rollerz Only CC!








The Hop! :cheesy:




"United we make a difference".......:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


 Good MORNING to you too


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like it was a nice cruise, you guys had..... i'l be out real soon with my NEW RIDE!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> looks like it was a nice cruise, you guys had..... i'l be out real soon with my NEW RIDE!!!!!!


what new ride you got now?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

your opinion homies..

im a solo rider, i kno some clubs dont recruit and some do...ive been hit up by plenty of clubs , i've been hit up a few times by this one rider and he has invited me to his club each time i see him..
this last time he also picked apart my car and made comments that were somewhat negative... do you think thats cool or in best interest of that club to have a member do that.
and is it ok to sell your club evertime you see a solo rider... 

not trying to start nuttin or disrespect any clubs,, i gotta lotta love and respect for all my fellow riders.


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> looks like it was a nice cruise, you guys had..... i'l be out real soon with my NEW RIDE!!!!!!


:uh::around: 


BigMandoAZ said:


> what new ride you got now?


X76


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> your opinion homies..
> 
> im a solo rider, i kno some clubs dont recruit and some do...ive been hit up by plenty of clubs , i've been hit up a few times by this one rider and he has invited me to his club each time i see him..
> this last time he also picked apart my car and made comments that were somewhat negative... do you think thats cool or in best interest of that club to have a member do that.
> ...





All club standards differs from club to club. Some are clubs are strict and some are not. Also you get it where your fit in. So look for a club that better suits you and your family.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Good MORNING to you too


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> All club standards differs from club to club. Some are clubs are strict and some are not. Also you get it where your fit in. So look for a club that better suits you and your family.


 :yes: WELL SAID HOMIE!  SO IS "24/7" BACK ON THE STREETS!? hno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good az side


Sup TMac, Hows the front yard lookin?? Let me know if you need some help Bro!!! I aint got no job, aint got shot to do......Thats Big Bens quote too!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: WELL SAID HOMIE!  SO IS "24/7" BACK ON THE STREETS!? hno:


damn right homie! All day yesterday. Im driving it to work today just for the fuck of it! cant stop 24/7


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests) MANDOS69C/10, Az_Chicano_1,  Identity Original+ :wave:  , The1and0nly


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup TMac, Hows the front yard lookin?? Let me know if you need some help Bro!!! I aint got no job, aint got shot to do......Thats Big Bens quote too!


TMac dont let him to your house. He just gonna drink all your beer and leave!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> damn right homie! All day yesterday. Im driving it to work today just for the fuck of it! cant stop 24/7


:thumbsup: ORALE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup TMac, Hows the front yard lookin?? Let me know if you need some help Bro!!! I aint got no job, aint got shot to do......Thats Big Bens quote too!


:cheesy: QUE PASA SEÑOR MOON! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup TMac, Hows the front yard lookin?? Let me know if you need some help Bro!!! I aint got no job, aint got shot to do......Thats Big Bens quote too!


But Luna has a bad back so he is just going to stand and watch.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: QUE PASA SEÑOR MOON! :wave:


Sup Mando, How you been? U got the car almost ready to roll??


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests) MANDOS69C/10, Az_Chicano_1, Identity Original+ :wave: , The1and0nly


How you doing TORTA SLAYER. :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> TMac dont let him to your house. He just gonna drink all your beer and leave!


:yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> But Luna has a bad back so he is just going to stand and watch.


At least I offered!!! Annnnnd, I will hand him a beer when he needs one!!! You tired from yesterday?? I am. The back dont feel too good either!! But worht it all!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> At least I offered!!! Annnnnd, I will hand him a beer when he needs one!!! You tired from yesterday?? I am. The back dont feel too good either!! But worht it all!


I did not want to wake up today, thought about calling in. But I keep looking at the pictures on FB and know it was so worth it. Great times great turn out. All via TEXT messages. I can't wait for the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Mando, How you been? U got the car almost ready to roll??


I AM DOING GOOD HOMIE!  THE CUTTY SHOULD HOPEFULLY BE TAGGED AND PLATED THIS WEEKEND! :x: :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> How you doing TORTA SLAYER. :biggrin:


:cheesy: I AM DOING GOOD! :thumbsup: HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> your opinion homies..im a solo rider, i kno some clubs dont recruit and some do...ive been hit up by plenty of clubs , i've been hit up a few times by this one rider and he has invited me to his club each time i see him..this last time he also picked apart my car and made comments that were somewhat negative... do you think thats cool or in best interest of that club to have a member do that.and is it ok to sell your club evertime you see a solo rider... not trying to start nuttin or disrespect any clubs,, i gotta lotta love and respect for all my fellow riders.


 Tell them what you want and don't want in a club and Tell them n that's why your not in their club, then pick at their ride that will teach them to open their mouth and disrespect you, it's your ride it represents you, it's your ride not theirs, doesn't sound like this is the club for you if your having issues and are not even a member yet


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> At least I offered!!! Annnnnd, I will hand him a beer when he needs one!!! You tired from yesterday?? I am. The back dont feel too good either!! But worht it all!


 Al I'm not home but if you want to go do my yard work it's all good


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Watch out their's a deer behinde you, you welcome any time man your good peeps



:thumbsup:Thank you !! Thank you !! and send me another friend request on facebook , Okie Dokie Smokie


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> cabelas??



Yup !! we like the food there , and I needed some amo for my 
S&W 500 ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Tell them what you want and don't want in a club and Tell them n that's why your not in their club, then pick at their ride that will teach them to open their mouth and disrespect you, it's your ride it represents you, it's your ride not theirs, doesn't sound like this is the club for you if your having issues and are not even a member yet





Here !! Here !! .....Well said .........


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :naughty: :fool2:






My Turn !! :fool2:...:fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> your opinion homies..
> 
> im a solo rider, i kno some clubs dont recruit and some do...ive been hit up by plenty of clubs , i've been hit up a few times by this one rider and he has invited me to his club each time i see him..
> this last time he also picked apart my car and made comments that were somewhat negative... do you think thats cool or in best interest of that club to have a member do that.
> ...



Just remember the song ,
Smiling faces , shows no traces of the evil that lurks within..
be careful on who you pick .....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Tell them what you want and don't want in a club and Tell them n that's why your not in their club, then pick at their ride that will teach them to open their mouth and disrespect you, it's your ride it represents you, it's your ride not theirs, doesn't sound like this is the club for you if your having issues and are not even a member yet


those were my thoughts exactly..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to facebook !!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :naughty: :fool2:


hey bro, my bday lands on torta tuesday tomorrow. what kinda show can we expect! :naughty:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> All club standards differs from club to club. Some are clubs are strict and some are not. Also you get it where your fit in. So look for a club that better suits you and your family.


 X 64 well said big mondo


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> your opinion homies..im a solo rider, i kno some clubs dont recruit and some do...ive been hit up by plenty of clubs , i've been hit up a few times by this one rider and he has invited me to his club each time i see him..this last time he also picked apart my car and made comments that were somewhat negative... do you think thats cool or in best interest of that club to have a member do that.and is it ok to sell your club evertime you see a solo rider... not trying to start nuttin or disrespect any clubs,, i gotta lotta love and respect for all my fellow riders.


 people are allways going to talk or hate on you keep positive and Move foward and keep your head up and the front dump so u can Hop 30+ inches on them lol I'm a solo rider to ...So ride slow and low homie


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> hey bro, my bday lands on torta tuesday tomorrow. what kinda show can we expect! :naughty:


 I got good video footage from las Vegas of you You want me to post the one where your trying to order jack in the box tacos at McDonalds @ 4AM


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I got good video footage from las Vegas of you You want me to post the one where your trying to order jack in the box tacos at McDonalds @ 4AM


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> people are allways going to talk or hate on you keep positive and Move foward and keep your head up and the front dump so u can Hop 30+ inches on them lol I'm a solo rider to ...So ride slow and low homie


 that's right sometimes it's better to be a""""SOLO RIDER""" that way you don't depend on anybody and get put down like u said keep ur "HEAD UP" and move to better things.:thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I got good video footage from las Vegas of you You want me to post the one where your trying to order jack in the box tacos at McDonalds @ 4AM



:roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :roflmao:


we know Mando YOU HATE VEGAS. :buttkick::rimshot:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok ricky,,,, check it,,, these "hot rod showS" always do it big,, real big,, they have all the promotion,,they have alot of people that promote, these and every time you see a big nice show, YOU NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE CARD, OUR GHETTO PASS IS "CLASSICS" ITS NOT THAT WERE NOT WELCOME,, BUT REALLY THINK,, LIKE HECTER SAYS,, WE ARE STEREOTYPED,, DRUG DEALING GANGBANGING ,,,PEOPLE THAT ARE GONNA CAUSE PROBLEMS,,,,, (NOT A RACIAL CARD) BUT RICKY U ARE A WHITE BOY,,,,, THAT LOVES LOWRIDERS, AND ARE RIDER ALONGSIDE US ALL.... AND U HAVE A FAMILY , WE HAVE FAMILYS,BUT TO US UR THE ONE AND ONLY, AND THE LOWRIDER SCENE HERE IN AZ IS REALLY SOMETHIN ELSE, WERE ARE UNITED, WE ARE CLUBS THAT WILL DO FOR THE NEXT BROTHER IN A LOW LOW IN A HEART BEAT,, NO COLORS, NO RACE NO NATIONALITY,,,YA THERE IS SOME OF US THAT MIGHT NOT FEEL THE SAME,, BUT THE CLUB THAT THEY ARE IN IS MAKING THEM BE WHAT WE ARE ARIZONA A BIG BAD ASS LOWRIDER FAMILY,,, ALOT OF OTHER STATES YOU SEE THEM TALKING SHIT,, IF ALOT OF THEM OTHER STATES SHOWED LOVE TO EACHOTHER LIKE WE DO HERE,,, MAYBE THAT STEROTYPE WUD GO AWAY AND WE COULD SIT ALONG OUR HOT ROD, RAT ROD, BROTHERS AND THER FAMILY'S AND THEM BAD ASS RIDES THAT THEY HAVE,,, THEY LOVE CARS LIKE WE DO!!!!
> 
> SO WHY SHUD THEY HAVE A LOWRIDER CLASS IF ALL OF OUR SHOWS DONT HAVE A RAT,HOT,OR WHATEVER BAD ASS "custom" RIDE SO THEY CAN PARTICIPATE IN OUR FAMILY SHOWS, AND NOT FEEL THE WAY WE DO WHEN WERE AT OUR SHOWS!!!
> 
> ...


:rant::around: DIDNT READ:no:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> we know Mando YOU HATE VEGAS. :buttkick::rimshot:


i fucking hate vegas!!! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

THATS BULLSHIT! .......I always have a great time in Vegas! No matter whats going on. Great Times!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:|:|:|:|:|:|:|


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> people are allways going to talk or hate on you keep positive and Move foward and keep your head up and the front dump so u can Hop 30+ inches on them lol I'm a solo rider to ...So ride slow and low homie


real talk homie.. and i will keep lickin that switch.:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP FOOLIOS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> your opinion homies..
> 
> im a solo rider, i kno some clubs dont recruit and some do...ive been hit up by plenty of clubs , i've been hit up a few times by this one rider and he has invited me to his club each time i see him..
> this last time he also picked apart my car and made comments that were somewhat negative... do you think thats cool or in best interest of that club to have a member do that.
> ...



well everytime you see this peron he hits you up,,and im pretty she if he had or has he will call you or has called you multiple times... 

gets uncomfortable..i had this experiance, some people dont understand ""NAW IM COOL RIGHT NOW IM A SOLO RIDER"" FOR ME I WAS TALKED INTO SOMETHING AND IT ENDED UP BEIN ONE OF THE WORST DECISIONS I EVR MADE,,,,, YOU GOT TO GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE BEFORE YOU GET IN OVER UR HEAD AND THE TRUE COLORS COME OUT,, 

LIKE ME,, I CHILLED WITH LUNA COUPLE OF TIMES,,,, MET BIG MANDO AND FELT LIKE HE WAS KINDA SHINING ME ON,,,, BUT WHEN I REALLY GOT TO KNOW HIM,, IT WAS FAR FROM THAT,,, HE WAS DOIN HIS THING AND HE MENT NO DISRESPECT, HE IS A PHOTOGRAPHER,,,, THE REASON I SAY THAT CAUSE HE STILL TREATS ME THE SAME DAMN WAY lolololol J/K ... HE IS A AWESOME V.P.!! AND EVERYBODY KNOWS LUNA AND THE REST OF MY CREW. 
I DONT PLAY, I STALL OUT B.S. WHEN IT STARTS! for the simple reason that WHISPERING IS FOR bullshit mofos... if you got a problem with somebody,,, talk to them man to man,, to resolve it,,, because being with friends and having a good time can go to shit cause of a misunderstanding real kwick. IM A SEROIUS VATO,, BUT ON THE FLIPSIDE,, IM DOWN FOR ANYBODY IF I CAN HELP!!!

and ya im a real solo dude,, i roll Everywher solo... but i met a grEat group of people that treat me like family,, and as far as i feel if one of fUS all we are eachothers crutches.. and as far as people leaving a club,, sometimes its the best thing for them,, and sometimes ITS THE BEST THIG FOR THE CLUB!

But all in all we all love the same shit,, if whether solo , or club rider, or former member , it is what it is,,, WE ALL LOVE LOW LOWS.... LET THAT LOVE REACH OUR KIDS SO WHEN WERE OLD WE CAN SEE IN THEM WHAT WE SEE IN EACHOTHER,,,,HOMIE!!


AND AS FAR AS THAT WHITEWALL CHASER GOES,, LET HIM KNOW ,,"DONT CALL ME ILL CALL YOU"!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> well everytime you see this peron he hits you up,,and im pretty she if he had or has he will call you or has called you multiple times...
> 
> gets uncomfortable..i had this experiance, some people dont understand ""NAW IM COOL RIGHT NOW IM A SOLO RIDER"" FOR ME I WAS TALKED INTO SOMETHING AND IT ENDED UP BEIN ONE OF THE WORST DECISIONS I EVR MADE,,,,, YOU GOT TO GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE BEFORE YOU GET IN OVER UR HEAD AND THE TRUE COLORS COME OUT,,
> 
> ...




ALSO..... IF YOU GET INTO A CLUB, "RESPECT" THAT CLUB. "RESPECT" THE THE OFFICERS/LEADERSHIP OF THE CLUB AND ALL OTHER MEMBERS! "RESPECT" THE RULES SET FOR THE CLUB AND FOLLOW THEM. BE ACCOUNTABLE FOR YOUR ACTIONS! NEVER CREATE DRAMA!!! LOSE ANY OF THIS RESPECT AND YOU WILL DEFINITELY BE A SOLO RIDER! YOU GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN!!! ITS NOT HARD TO BECOME A DEDICATED, TRUE MEMBER OF A CAR CLUB BRO. HOW YOU WOULD TREAT YOUR FAMILY AT HOME IS HOW YOU WOULD TREAT YOUR CAR CLUB FAMILY MEMBERS!!! RESPECTFULLY!! 
MY 2 CENTS.......PEACE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP FOOLIOS


WHATS UP JEFF GORDON!!!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

YUP''''''''''RESPECTFULLY''''''' SOO U DON'T GET PUT DOWN IN FRONT OFF UR REAL BLOOD''''''' FAMILY''''''''' X73


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> well everytime you see this peron he hits you up,,and im pretty she if he had or has he will call you or has called you multiple times...
> 
> gets uncomfortable..i had this experiance, some people dont understand ""NAW IM COOL RIGHT NOW IM A SOLO RIDER"" FOR ME I WAS TALKED INTO SOMETHING AND IT ENDED UP BEIN ONE OF THE WORST DECISIONS I EVR MADE,,,,, YOU GOT TO GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE BEFORE YOU GET IN OVER UR HEAD AND THE TRUE COLORS COME OUT,,
> 
> ...


beautifully said homie... i got some homies who hit me up at the
beginning and i said im solo for now, and htey cool with that,
and still there to help me out when i brake something or what not. thats
a true rider.. and homies like you who i only met a couple times,
and are there to help...on that note.. i still gotta get that from you
dawg.. i fixed my a arm.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> ALSO..... IF YOU GET INTO A CLUB, "RESPECT" THAT CLUB. "RESPECT" THE THE OFFICERS/LEADERSHIP OF THE CLUB AND ALL OTHER MEMBERS! "RESPECT" THE RULES SET FOR THE CLUB AND FOLLOW THEM. BE ACCOUNTABLE FOR YOUR ACTIONS! NEVER CREATE DRAMA!!! LOSE ANY OF THIS RESPECT AND YOU WILL DEFINITELY BE A SOLO RIDER! YOU GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN!!! ITS NOT HARD TO BECOME A DEDICATED, TRUE MEMBER OF A CAR CLUB BRO. HOW YOU WOULD TREAT YOUR FAMILY AT HOME IS HOW YOU WOULD TREAT YOUR CAR CLUB FAMILY MEMBERS!!! RESPECTFULLY!!
> MY 2 CENTS.......PEACE!


tru that,
i would respect them as i do anyone.. i give respect to get it.
thats just how i roll.. no drama, nuttin but love.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> YUP''''''''''RESPECTFULLY''''''' SOO U DON'T GET PUT DOWN IN FRONT OFF UR REAL BLOOD''''''' FAMILY''''''''' X73


:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> well everytime you see this peron he hits you up,,and im pretty she if he had or has he will call you or has called you multiple times... gets uncomfortable..i had this experiance, some people dont understand ""NAW IM COOL RIGHT NOW IM A SOLO RIDER"" FOR ME I WAS TALKED INTO SOMETHING AND IT ENDED UP BEIN ONE OF THE WORST DECISIONS I EVR MADE,,,,, YOU GOT TO GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE BEFORE YOU GET IN OVER UR HEAD AND THE TRUE COLORS COME OUT,, LIKE ME,, I CHILLED WITH LUNA COUPLE OF TIMES,,,, MET BIG MANDO AND FELT LIKE HE WAS KINDA SHINING ME ON,,,, BUT WHEN I REALLY GOT TO KNOW HIM,, IT WAS FAR FROM THAT,,, HE WAS DOIN HIS THING AND HE MENT NO DISRESPECT, HE IS A PHOTOGRAPHER,,,, THE REASON I SAY THAT CAUSE HE STILL TREATS ME THE SAME DAMN WAY lolololol J/K ... HE IS A AWESOME V.P.!! AND EVERYBODY KNOWS LUNA AND THE REST OF MY CREW. I DONT PLAY, I STALL OUT B.S. WHEN IT STARTS! for the simple reason that WHISPERING IS FOR bullshit mofos... if you got a problem with somebody,,, talk to them man to man,, to resolve it,,, because being with friends and having a good time can go to shit cause of a misunderstanding real kwick. IM A SEROIUS VATO,, BUT ON THE FLIPSIDE,, IM DOWN FOR ANYBODY IF I CAN HELP!!!and ya im a real solo dude,, i roll Everywher solo... but i met a grEat group of people that treat me like family,, and as far as i feel if one of fUS all we are eachothers crutches.. and as far as people leaving a club,, sometimes its the best thing for them,, and sometimes ITS THE BEST THIG FOR THE CLUB!But all in all we all love the same shit,, if whether solo , or club rider, or former member , it is what it is,,, WE ALL LOVE LOW LOWS.... LET THAT LOVE REACH OUR KIDS SO WHEN WERE OLD WE CAN SEE IN THEM WHAT WE SEE IN EACHOTHER,,,,HOMIE!!AND AS FAR AS THAT WHITEWALL CHASER GOES,, LET HIM KNOW ,,"DONT CALL ME ILL CALL YOU"!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 Did you get my text messages?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> beautifully said homie... i got some homies who hit me up at the
> beginning and i said im solo for now, and htey cool with that,
> and still there to help me out when i brake something or what not. thats
> a true rider.. and homies like you who i only met a couple times,
> ...


well homie,, we met on here,, we met in person,, todo respeto,,,,,,i seen you in off topic,, and you be wylin out:run:,,,but in the basement its all gully,,, and in here you come with mad respect,,,, like we all shud,,, sometimes a person cant help get on here and make a fool of themself cause there all tight in the culo bout somethin that happened with somebody,,, 
i have,,, and im glad that the leadership in my club stalled me out with the kwickness, AND THEN DEFENDED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats what its all about,, you get in where you fit in,,, if you come into a family,, theN do it 100%... THRU THICK AND THIN, good and bad up and downs , misunderstandings, like everythday trials and tribulations we all go thru with our own familys!!!
WHAT DONT KILL YOU WILL ONLY MAKE YOU STRONGER......

AND LIKE THAT SAYIN IN THE PINTA,,,, ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!!!!
THE REST GO TO PC OR COME OUT FEET FIRST.... SHIT IS REAL.


AND AS FAR AS THAT RIM HOMIE,, I OFFERD YOU ,, I DO FOR EVERY HOMIE THAT I CAN OFFER MY HELP TO....

ON THAT NOTE,, THE RIM IS SITTIN IN MY LIVING ROOM!!!!:h5:

ITS URZ WHEN READY,, YA I HOPED YOU FIXED THAT A ARM,, CAUSE I WAS GONNA SAY THAT ESTAS CABRON 30" ON ONE A-ARM
:rimshot:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)

chevycaprice89 
Identity Original 
smiley602 
ENCINAS+
:wave:

:wave:NEW IDENTITY THREAD


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Did you get my text messages?


wtf????? did i get fired again??? sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!

no sis,,,, didnt get!!!:dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89
> Identity Original
> ...



what the flower<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<art loks IDENTITY!!!!
:twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the pic! I like it!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Thanks for the pic! I like it!


:boink:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn that's a lot of reading shit my eyes hurt lol good evening az side


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Damn that's a lot of reading shit my eyes hurt lol good evening az side


:h5: i just read about the first couple words then i just give up


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :h5: i just read about the first couple words then i just give up


 What's good bro


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> wtf????? did i get fired again??? sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!no sis,,,, didnt get!!!:dunno:


 No not fired yet !!!!!! I just didn't see you on LIL or FB today I was worried debating if I should put your face on the back of a milk carton or a 30 pack of bud light.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Damn that's a lot of reading shit my eyes hurt lol good evening az side


what up smiley?? did you forget bout me??


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89
> Identity Original
> ...


:twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> No not fired yet !!!!!! I just didn't see you on LIL or FB today I was worried debating if I should put your face on the back of a milk carton or a 30 pack of bud light.


if i ever go missing,,, 30 packs bud lite,, at least i have a chanc of bein seen by identity and unity mike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :h5: i just read about the first couple words then i just give up


chet thier no pic's too long keep it simple


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> what up smiley?? did you forget bout me??


your late, good to hear your all good though :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Back to facebook !!!!






hay i just taged on your wall you like


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

TATA LUNA WHAT UP WITH YOUR OLD CRUSTY ASS?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Thanks for the pic! I like it!


:h5:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE


 Whazzzzzzzzzzzż up La Familia Welcome


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TAKE NOTES CLEMENTE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP GENTE!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MC83 said:


>


what up homie!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> TAKE NOTES CLEMENTE!!!!


 Im hungry now thanks


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


>


 Wasssszzz up Justin How's it going


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

henry castillo said:


> TATA LUNA WHAT UP WITH YOUR OLD CRUSTY ASS?


Sup Henry! You back in town you Crustier Ass!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Im hungry now thanks


i didnt say encinas,, i said big hunk lmao!!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *henry castillo*  
TATA LUNA WHAT UP WITH YOUR OLD CRUSTY ASS?

Sup Henry! You back in town you Crustier Ass!! 







OK THIS TOPIC IS OFFICIALLY FUUUUUUUUUCKED UP WE GOT AN












THESE 2 ARE TALKING ABOUT THERE CRUSTY OLE ASSES!!!!! AND TATA HENRY PIMPIN ALL OVER THE WORLD WITH DIFFERENT AREA CODES!!!


AYE DIOS MIO!!

























WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!






























JUST KIDDIN MY 2 TATAS
































WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!



















BUT IF YOU KEEP THAT CRUSTY OLE ASS SHIT UP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


THIS THREADS GONNA BE...................
















:bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SORRY I WAS LATE TODAY AZ SIDE!!! BUT ITS TIME FOR ME TO GO HOME NOW,,,,,, COMIN SOON!!!!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

COME ON MAN IM NOT THAT OLD JUST CAUSE I WAS ROLLING DOWN CENTRAL BACK IN 1977 IN A 1976 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup TMac, Hows the front yard lookin?? Let me know if you need some help Bro!!! I aint got no job, aint got shot to do......Thats Big Bens quote too!


It's looking good got seed thrown down ready for grass..... U know ur always welcome to cruise by


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> TMac dont let him to your house. He just gonna drink all your beer and leave!


I don't drink in town so no beer..... Only in Yuma..... Lol


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

Looking for a pedal car hit me up if you got one. 623 308-
7756


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> But Luna has a bad back so he is just going to stand and watch.


He sat in the truck like a Forman.... Lol


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

NO LUNA IM STILL IN OHIO TILL WEDS


----------



## Cruizin Memories (Mar 18, 2010)

this SATURDAY is the CARSHOW & SHINE @ NEW GLENDALE PARK & SWAP.. 57TH ave NORTH OF BETHANY. No Car entry fees.. free to every1...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

henry castillo said:


> NO LUNA IM STILL IN OHIO TILL WEDS


kool hit me up when you get back


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> He sat in the truck like a Forman.... Lol


With the Air conditioning on!!! Tmax was sweating!!! Ahhh the life of a foreman!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> Originally Posted by *henry castillo*
> TATA LUNA WHAT UP WITH YOUR OLD CRUSTY ASS?
> 
> Sup Henry! You back in town you Crustier Ass!!
> ...


Careful Art Loks!! You may get fined by 2 separate car clubs!!! that will be a first!! lmao!


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

YEA WE WILL FINE YOU FOR BEERS AND PUSH UPS


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

WORD. OF. THE. DAY. 





...........RESPECT.........


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> WORD. OF. THE. DAY.
> 
> 
> ...........RESPECT.........


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> What's good bro


wad up brotha!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

_*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SOON COME OUT AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHOENIX ROLLERZ ONLY 








*_​


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> _*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SOON COME OUT AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHOENIX ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:were there!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Careful Art Loks!! You may get fined by 2 separate car clubs!!! that will be a first!! lmao!


:yes::yes:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> _*HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY SOON COME OUT AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR PHOENIX ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> NAW PLAYA,, I WAS AT GALLAGERS HAVING LUNCH WIT BIG BEN,,,,WHY WHAT I MISS!!


thanks for the birthday lunch last week art!!!!! it was ku chillin and bullshitting!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> rudy from "In the streets" magazine was out there!


:thumbsup:

Here's just a few shots I took before my lens started tripping...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

RESPSECT IS EARNED NOT GIVEN.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's just a few shots I took before my lens started tripping...



good stuff bro


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


 Good looking pic's thanks for posting


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> RESPSECT IS EARNED NOT GIVEN.


 YUP X73


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> RESPSECT IS EARNED NOT GIVEN.


 Happy birthday BigMando, Mr. That's Bullshittttt You only get one a year so live it up Foooo


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

good morning bro how u doing senor Encinas


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> good morning bro how u doing senor Encinas


 Doing, and you señor George


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Doing, and you señor George


:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


 How's it, señor Nelson


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Big Mando. Drink up before you go to sleep.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> what up smiley?? did you forget bout me??


didnt forget about you carnal just had to go threw some family issues thats all but ill hit you up today loks gotta talk about some things


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> Happy birthday Big Mando. Drink up before you go to sleep.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO ENJOY YOUR DAY BRO.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it, señor Nelson


dam i had a dream that for some reason i bought a aeroback caprice:dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO!! WE CAN DO SHOTS THIS WEEKEND AT ROLLERZ SHOW!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> dam i had a dream that for some reason i bought a SOCCER MOM VAN:dunno:


FIXED


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> FIXED


:roflmao: ill throw some spokes on it


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> FIXED


:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:dunno: :biggrin: HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!!  FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia!!!! 

__
Happy Birthday Big Mando! 










And since it's Torta Tuesday.....

Take this!










Take That!










And Take That!!!!!


















_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ALRIGHT BIGMANDO :thumbsup: ALL THESE PICS ARE BIRTHDAY PRESENTS FOR TORTA TUESDAY!!! :naughty: THIS IS MY FAVORITE!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia!!!! __Happy Birhday Big Mando!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







HAPPY B-DAY BIG MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Why Is there 2 shows on the same day? Bullchit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> RESPSECT IS EARNED NOT GIVEN.


BUT EVEN WHEN U EARN IT JUST CAUSE YOU DID DONT FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM,,, CAUSE UR ASS CAN SHURE AS HELL GO BACK THERE WITH THE KWICKNESS..


LIKE IT IS SAID IT AINT WHERE UR FROM ITS WHERE UR AT..IN THE MENTAL THAT IS,, USAULLY THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING AROUND CRYBABYING ABOUT REPECT ARE THE ONES THAT ARE "SMILING IN UR FACE" LIKE SOME WEASEL ONCE SAID (WHAT UP HOMIE) AND THEN THERE IN PEOPLES EAR LIKE THAT DUDE FROM WILLY WONKA,,,

IF U AINT GOT TITS AND ASS AND AND ARE OF THE FEMALE PERSUASION,, FOO WE AINT ENGAGIN IN NO WHISPERIN,,,, !!! 

AND 64 JOE,,, SINCE ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM GONA SALUTE UR 2 64 HAVIN ASS THE ART MOFO LOKS WAY i get saluted!!!!!!!!!!



















W
AIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










with a picture and song


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE AND HAPPY B-DAY BIG MANDO


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THIS 4 BIG MANDO


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP ART LOKS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

Big mondo


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

LELA STAR


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my brother saw this rider mobbin the calles yesterday.. who's is it... clean ass fuck


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Jackoff tuesdays are back


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Jackoff tuesdays are back


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> BUT EVEN WHEN U EARN IT JUST CAUSE YOU DID DONT FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM,,, CAUSE UR ASS CAN SHURE AS HELL GO BACK THERE WITH THE KWICKNESS..LIKE IT IS SAID IT AINT WHERE UR FROM ITS WHERE UR AT..IN THE MENTAL THAT IS,, USAULLY THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING AROUND CRYBABYING ABOUT REPECT ARE THE ONES THAT ARE "SMILING IN UR FACE" LIKE SOME WEASEL ONCE SAID (WHAT UP HOMIE) AND THEN THERE IN PEOPLES EAR LIKE THAT DUDE FROM WILLY WONKA,,,IF U AINT GOT TITS AND ASS AND AND ARE OF THE FEMALE PERSUASION,, FOO WE AINT ENGAGIN IN NO WHISPERIN,,,, !!! AND 64 JOE,,, SINCE ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM GONA SALUTE UR 2 64 HAVIN ASS THE ART MOFO LOKS WAY i get saluted!!!!!!!!!!WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!with a picture and song


:roflmao: :roflmao: Q-VO ART :loco:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> well homie,, we met on here,, we met in person,, todo respeto,,,,,,i seen you in off topic,, and you be wylin out:run:,,,but in the basement its all gully,,, and in here you come with mad respect,,,, like we all shud,,, sometimes a person cant help get on here and make a fool of themself cause there all tight in the culo bout somethin that happened with somebody,,,
> i have,,, and im glad that the leadership in my club stalled me out with the kwickness, AND THEN DEFENDED ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats what its all about,, you get in where you fit in,,, if you come into a family,, theN do it 100%... THRU THICK AND THIN, good and bad up and downs , misunderstandings, like everythday trials and tribulations we all go thru with our own familys!!!
> ...


:roflmao: ya the a arm was already slightly cracced, so i guess when i got my new batteries, i was like :cheesy:.. and had to get my licc on...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP ART LOKS


 aint never nothin up art loks!!!!:twak:

qvole carnal... pics lookin bad ass,,,but watch the lips shots,, dell ban you:chuck:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


i found my favorite:cheesy:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> aint never nothin up art loks!!!!:twak:
> 
> qvole carnal... pics lookin bad ass,,,but watch the lips shots,, dell ban you:chuck:


HAHA YA I GOT U SHIT BUT IM STILL POSTIN


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> i found my favorite:cheesy:


WAS UP PLAYBOI13 I GOT SOME MORE DNT PICK UR FAV YET :roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: Q-VO ART :loco:


 qvo Mr Slayer,,,, i think ALL THE TORTA TUESDAY POSTERS SHUD COME WIT IT TODAY FOR BIG MANDO,,,,,, MANDOS BIRTHDAY DERSERVES A BAD ASS TORTA TUESDAY FOR HIS OLE CRUSTY ASS,,,,,,,,WAIT WHAT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA YA I GOT U SHIT BUT IM STILL POSTIN


YA AND YOU SEEN THE PIC I POSTED......WASNT EVEN BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA THAT PUTO JUST DONT LIKE PUSSY!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> qvo Mr Slayer,,,, i think ALL THE TORTA TUESDAY POSTERS SHUD COME WIT IT TODAY FOR BIG MANDO,,,,,, MANDOS BIRTHDAY DERSERVES A BAD ASS TORTA TUESDAY FOR HIS OLE CRUSTY ASS,,,,,,,,WAIT WHAT


FOR REAL THATS Y IM DOIN IT HE ASKED FOR THE TORTAS


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia!!!!
> 
> __
> Happy Birhday Big Mando!
> ...


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YA AND YOU SEEN THE PIC I POSTED......WASNT EVEN BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA THAT PUTO JUST DONT LIKE PUSSY!!!!


HUH FOR REAL FTP


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


 I WANT THE LINK TO THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I WANT THE LINK TO THIS SHIT!!!


thats isis taylor look her up


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thanks for the birthday lunch last week art!!!!! it was ku chillin and bullshitting!!!!


YOU WUD WAIT A WEEK CABRON TO THANK ME,,, SO MANDO CAN SAY OH YOU TOOK BIG BEN TO LUNCH,, WTF ART LOKS!!!! 

YA WAS GOOD LUNCH HOMIE,, ALWAYS GOOD KICKEN IT SHOOTING THE SHIT,,,AND TALKING SHIT ABOUT EVERYBODY!!!!!:rimshot:

J/K AZ-SIDE!!!! LMAO...

YA BEN YA SABES ANYTIME!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

YO ART U CHECK HER OUT


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Careful Art Loks!! You may get fined by 2 separate car clubs!!! that will be a first!! lmao!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Damn la familia gotta give it up to you homie u alwys cum thru with the best pics on torta Tuesday keep up the good work and fuck it don't be scared to show lip alwys make a new profile lmao AZTTMFT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> YO ART U CHECK HER OUT


DAMN ESTAS LETTING THE HAIR FALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIT!!
!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK OUT THESE TO TORTAS I JUST BOUGHT!!!:naughty:

























MAKES 3 CHROME PUMPS!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

blkrag said:


> Damn la familia gotta give it up to you homie u alwys cum thru with the best pics on torta Tuesday keep up the good work and fuck it don't be scared to show lip alwys make a new profile lmao AZTTMFT


THANKS HOMIE HAD TO MAKE IT THE BEST TORTA TUESDAY FOR BIG MANDOS B DAY


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> CHECK OUT THESE TO TORTAS I JUST BOUGHT!!!:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

La Familia was busy today.  Now all these guys are going to tell you it's their birthday. :biggrin: Mando's going to be a happy homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>





la familia c.c. Az said:


>


i found a couple more favs


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> La Familia was busy today.  Now all these guys are going to tell you it's their birthday. :biggrin: Mando's going to be a happy homie


HAHA FOR REAL JUS TO GET ALL KINDS OF TORTA PICS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MY TORTA GIFTS TO BIG MANDO


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


oh lord



la familia c.c. Az said:


>


 me rikey



la familia c.c. Az said:


>


a la madre



la familia c.c. Az said:


>





la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYNDVD8tip0:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ALRITE HOMIES IM OUT HOPE BIG MANDO LIKES HIS TUESDAY POST MORE LATER


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

*ART LOKS*+*elphoenixquetzal*
*BIGBOO475365*
*BigMandoAZ*+ Birthday boy, La familia hooked you up today. Hey take your hand out your pants.:fool2:
*la familia c.c.*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>





Identity Original said:


> La Familia was busy today.  Now all these guys are going to tell you it's their birthday. :biggrin: Mando's going to be a happy homie





la familia c.c. Az said:


> MY TORTA GIFTS TO BIG MANDO





CADILLAC JAY said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > _gm az familia!!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TRIED TO FIND THE BIGGEST SET OF TETAS I COULD FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Oh shit got to clean the feet first.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok this ones for hector,,,,,,,,,and dont flip its just a joke wit dat proud potato shit you be postin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mando ur dates arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this ones for mikee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONE IS FOR THE CRUSTY ASSES!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR THE SLAYER!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR GATO

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND YOU ALL CAN PLACE URSELF IN THIS ONE!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> CADILLAC JAY said:
> 
> 
> > NA HOMIE JUS THEIR LINKS HAHA
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GATO 2


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TRIED TO FIND THE BIGGEST SET OF TETAS I COULD FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I HAD FOUND SOME BUT THEY LOOKED LIK SOME AIRBAGS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS IS FOR WHEN WERE OUT ON THE WATER.......TAKE NOTES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS FOR BIG MANDO,,,,,,,BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok this ones for hector,,,,,,,,,and dont flip its just a joke wit dat proud potato shit you be postin



:roflmao::roflmao: FUCKIN ART U BE FINDING SOME RANDOM SHIT HAHA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS ONES FOR ME!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: FUCKIN ART U BE FINDING SOME RANDOM SHIT HAHA


GOTTA POST EM,, YOU POSTIN ALL THEM TORTAS,,,SOME OF THESE FU'S GONA PASS OUT ,,,,,SO THIS LETS THEM LAFF TO GET SOME BLOOD BACK TO THE OTHER HEAD!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR ME TOO








AND THESE ONES

















AND THIS ONES FOR JUSTIN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FOR CLEMENTE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 22 users LERPIN this thread. (11 MASTURBATORS and 11 SWALLOWERS)

*ART LOKS* 
*phx1976* 
*94sikdeville602* 
*la familia c.c. Az* 
*4_ever_green* 
*elphoenixquetzal*+ 
*neto 65* 
*caprice76*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GOTTA POST EM,, YOU POSTIN ALL THEM TORTAS,,,SOME OF THESE FU'S GONA PASS OUT ,,,,,SO THIS LETS THEM LAFF TO GET SOME BLOOD BACK TO THE OTHER HEAD!!!!!


LMAO I BET I HAD THEM


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN HOMIE ATLEAST SHARE ONE FOR ME N NOT LIK THE ONE FOR CLEMENTE HAHA


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART WERE IS MINE AT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG MANDO


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NICE POST "la familia cc AZ"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> DAMN HOMIE ATLEAST SHARE ONE FOR ME N NOT LIK THE ONE FOR CLEMENTE HAHA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ART WERE IS MINE AT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE POST "la familia cc AZ"


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:burn::burn::burn:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WHAT UP ART LOKS WHERE'S MINE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up LOKO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn that was some nice ass today! Thanks fellas. La Familia has some nice pics WOW


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up LOKO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Loks......where the Nascar pic????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I LEFT MY HARD DRIVE AT HOME BOSS, DONT WORRY I GOT IT COVERED WE WILL LEAVE THAT FOR WEDNESDAY TOPIC!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Art Loks......where the Nascar pic????


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

NOW ART LOKS IS PUTTIN IN WORK WITH TORTAS :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Damn that was some nice ass today! Thanks fellas. La Familia has some nice pics WOW


THANKS LUNA GOT ALOT MORE BUT ILL PUT THOSE UP FRIDAY OR NEXT TORTA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> NOW ART LOKS IS PUTTIN IN WORK WITH TORTAS :thumbsup:




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


TATS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno:OH SHIT.......OH SHIT.... OH SHIT....ITS OFFICIAL,,,I AM THE NEW TORTA KING,,,,,,,,,,

:naughty:CLICK ON THE PICTURE!!!!
​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDO AND CADILLAC JAY.........CLICK ON THE PICTUREhno:
​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IF I GET BANNED,,,,SEE YOU IN A WEEK!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 10 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*BELAIR52* 
*elphoenixquetzal*+ 
*Lunas64* 
*chevycaprice89*+ 
*The1and0nly* 
*joe 2 64s* 
*la familia c.c. Az* 
*smiley602*


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> IF I GET BANNED,,,,SEE YOU IN A WEEK!!!!:rimshot:


 Way to take one for the team Chainsaw.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> BUT EVEN WHEN U EARN IT JUST CAUSE YOU DID DONT FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM,,, CAUSE UR ASS CAN SHURE AS HELL GO BACK THERE WITH THE KWICKNESS..LIKE IT IS SAID IT AINT WHERE UR FROM ITS WHERE UR AT..IN THE MENTAL THAT IS,, USAULLY THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING AROUND CRYBABYING ABOUT REPECT ARE THE ONES THAT ARE "SMILING IN UR FACE" LIKE SOME WEASEL ONCE SAID (WHAT UP HOMIE) AND THEN THERE IN PEOPLES EAR LIKE THAT DUDE FROM WILLY WONKA,,,IF U AINT GOT TITS AND ASS AND AND ARE OF THE FEMALE PERSUASION,, FOO WE AINT ENGAGIN IN NO WHISPERIN,,,, !!! AND 64 JOE,,, SINCE ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM GONA SALUTE UR 2 64 HAVIN ASS THE ART MOFO LOKS WAY i get saluted!!!!!!!!!!WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!with a picture and song


ALRIGHT ART...WHY YOU GOT TO DISRESPECT JOE LIKE THAT! WHAT HE DO TO YOU LATELY?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> IF I GET BANNED,,,,SEE YOU IN A WEEK!!!!:rimshot:


 They may band you but they'll never take that smile off all areFaces


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ALRIGHT ART...WHY YOU GOT TO DISRESPECT JOE LIKE THAT! WHAT HE DO TO YOU LATELY?


 All these good looking pic's and you have to Bering this up are you seriouse that's it partys over


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> IF I GET BANNED,,,,SEE YOU IN A WEEK!!!!:rimshot:


:tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

WHAT ARE U TRYING TO SAY ??? FUCK ME !!!!!!!!!


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT U THINK 

KEEP MY NAME OUT UR fuck MOUTH WHEN UR 
WRITING UR FUCK NOVELAS and my 2 64 has feeling 
To I don't talk about pick up truck .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> All these good looking pic's and you have to Bering this up are you seriouse that's it partys over


 Why could u say dam that fuck up art why did u have To post that shit homie.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> BUT EVEN WHEN U EARN IT JUST CAUSE YOU DID DONT FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM,,, CAUSE UR ASS CAN SHURE AS HELL GO BACK THERE WITH THE KWICKNESS..
> 
> 
> LIKE IT IS SAID IT AINT WHERE UR FROM ITS WHERE UR AT..IN THE MENTAL THAT IS,, USAULLY THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING AROUND CRYBABYING ABOUT REPECT ARE THE ONES THAT ARE "SMILING IN UR FACE" LIKE SOME WEASEL ONCE SAID (WHAT UP HOMIE) AND THEN THERE IN PEOPLES EAR LIKE THAT DUDE FROM WILLY WONKA,,,
> ...



So what are you trying to say ?? Mr lok ... what is this shit ( like some weasel ) Homie
you need to explain your self ...what do i have to do with all this ?? and are you
saying fuck you to 64 joe ????? we both need to know ......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like there has been a misunderstanding somewhere


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama::drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OH AND ONE MORE THING ART. PLEASE TAKE THAT POST DOWN OF THE MAN PUNCHING THAT LADY BETWEEN THE LEGS. IF SOMEONE SEE'S IT AND NO ONE SAYS ANTHING IT WILL LOOK LIKE WE ACCEPT THAT TYPE OF BEHAVIOR. YOU SHOULD NEVER HIT A WOMEN. MY MOTHER WAS BEAT AND I KNOW AZ DOES NOT ROLL LIKE THAT.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> Why could u say dam thatfuck up art why did u have To post that shit homie.


 Damn thatfucked up their I said it, man I don't know how you guys joke with each other but anyways hi joe : )


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> OH AND ONE MORE THING ART. PLEASE TAKE THAT POST DOWN OF THE MAN PUNCHING THAT LADY BETWEEN THE LEGS. IF SOMEONE SEE'S IT AND NO ONE SAYS ANTHING IT WILL LOOK LIKE WE ACCEPT THAT TYPE OF BEHAVIOR. YOU SHOULD NEVER HIT A WOMEN. MY MOTHER WAS BEAT AND I KNOW AZ DOES NOT ROLL LIKE THAT.


I know i dont know you and you dont know me but really? you really think thats what people here on lay it low thought about with that picture come on homie thats just dumb, seems to me your just jumping in the bandwagon since two others are not happy with art loks you decided to say something to


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Damn thatfucked up their I said it, man I don't know how you guys joke with each other but anyways hi joe : )


 It's cool .... That's was disrespectfully ..It's. All good because at the end of the day I still have my Family and my 64s and hittin my switchs ....


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

THANX INTRUDERS FOR HAVING US X GOODTIMERS TO THE BARBAQUE
WERE COMING YOUR WAY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I know i dont know you and you dont know me but really? you really think thats what people here on lay it low thought about with that picture come on homie thats just dumb, seems to me your just jumping in the bandwagon since two others are not happy with art loks you decided to say something to


 IF U GOT PLEASURE. OUT OF THAT.....THATS NOT COOL. AND JOES MY DOG FROM WAY BACK.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> It's cool .... That's was disrespectfully ..It's. All good because at the end of the day I still have my Family and my 64s and hittin my switchs ....


What up homie I think I know what offended you but I doubt that art Loks was trying to talk shit to you or anything homie when he did the salute its a thing that started like at the begining of this year or last year if you look a shit load of pages back giving the finger is and saying fuck you even thoough its stupid is hopw we were saying whats up cause everytime art loks took a pic of somebody and asked them to salute or say hi they would give him the finger so that is now the art loks salute, I am sure if art wanted to talk shit he would have PMed you or something not put it here on OG AZ side. I am sure its a misunderstanding homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> It's cool .... That's was disrespectfully ..It's. All good because at the end of the day I still have my Family and my 64s and hittin my switchs ....


 WELL SAID HOMIE!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I know i dont know you and you dont know me but really? you really think thats what people here on lay it low thought about with that picture come on homie thats just dumb, seems to me your just jumping in the bandwagon since two others are not happy with art loks you decided to say something to


 Yup well said, I thought it was funny if it makes Hector feel any betterThat was a guy punching a heshe it was on another post


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> IF U GOT PLEASURE. OUT OF THAT.....THATS NOT COOL. AND JOES MY DOG FROM WAY BACK.


 Thats cool homie i feel you but that was something you should have told Art Loks thru PM or something and I am sure you have his number if not it is posted somewhere in here, and I know you said your OG so as an OG you need to acknowledge that people see things different than you, sure the picture is dumb but I dont think he posted the picture wanting to offend anybody and if he did I am sure he would have taken it down if you told him, but come on homie its just a picture


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WELL SAID HOMIE!


 Well said really, you went from standing up for someone To putting someone else down really, remember your the one Who pointed this out, instigator


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup well said, I thought it was funny if it makes Hector feel any betterThat was a guy punching a heshe it was on another post


 LOL yea alot of the pictures that everybody has posted are usaully in off topic or somewhere else


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

How about everybody just wait till 2marow and ask Art Loks cause he is usually only on the internet when at work so everything doesnt get twisted


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I know i dont know you and you dont know me but really? you really think thats what people here on lay it low thought about with that picture come on homie thats just dumb, seems to me your just jumping in the bandwagon since two others are not happy with art loks you decided to say something to


 Thats exactly what I was thinking homie...	How come in every argument here hector has something to do with it??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ALRIGHT ART...WHY YOU GOT TO DISRESPECT JOE LIKE THAT! WHAT HE DO TO YOU LATELY?


look hector dont start ur shit,,,me and joe is cool!!!!!!!!!!


you know everybody gives me the finger,,, its a joke!!!! this was no disrespect towards joe at all,,, it was word of the day 64 wrote,,, i was joking and i bet you called him and told him that i was talking shit!!!!

i have no reason to talk shit to anybody!!!

dispensa 64 and and anybody i offended!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Well said really, you went from standing up for someone To putting someone else down really, remember your the one Who pointed this out, instigator


 IT WAS BROUGHT TO MY ATTENTION! AND BY DA WAY IF I SAW IT AS REAL GIRL SO DID ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

97TownCar said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking homie...	How come in every argument here hector has something to do with it??


 soTrue


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> So what are you trying to say ?? Mr lok ... what is this shit ( like some weasel ) Homie
> you need to explain your self ...what do i have to do with all this ?? and are you
> saying fuck you to 64 joe ????? we both need to know ......



comon weasel.... i was qouting ur words,,,,, i have mad respect for you!

it was a play on words!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> look hector dont start ur shit,,,me and joe is cool!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> you know everybody gives me the finger,,, its a joke!!!! this was no disrespect towards joe at all,,, it was word of the day 64 wrote,,, i was joking and i bet you called him and told him that i was talking shit!!!!
> ...


See I told you Art didnt mean no harm..........lmao........ hey foo you have internet at your house again??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND ALOT OF THINGS SHOULD BE PM BUT THEY DONT!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SO DID ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE![/QUOTE] Ok I'd like to hear it from all the other people now no HectorLet them say it


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> IT WAS BROUGHT TO MY ATTENTION! AND BY DA WAY IF I SAW IT AS REAL GIRL SO DID ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE!


So your saying because it is a picture it is real??? Does that mean all movies are real????? I am sure the picture could have been fixed with a quick PM.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> AND ALOT OF THINGS SHOULD BE PM BUT THEY DONT!


look hector for the fear of gettin my ass chewed from my club,,,, imma let you ride!

BUT I ALREADY TOLD UR ASS THAT IF YOU FUCK WITH ME AGAIN I WAS GONNA PUT IT ON YOU!!! 
YOU INSTIGATED THIS LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO!!!! 


LIKE YOU SAID ABOUT ME,,, EVRYBODY KNOWS HOW I AM,,,, AND THEY DO!!!!!!

AND EVERYBODY KNOWS HOW U ARE....

KEEP IT UP AND I WILL FINISH IT!!!!!!!

KEEP MY GOT DAM NAME OUT OF UR MOUTH!!!!

AND ANYTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH ME!!!

NOW IM SURE IM GONNA GET IN BIG TROUBLE BUT I WANT YOU AND EVRY BODY TO KNOW I AINT ON HERE TO DISRESPECT NOONE!!!!

YOU MAKE THE CHOICE. LEAVE ME ALONE OR DEAL WITH ME!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

If anybody is or was offended by me Shoot me a PM.... I am out of here LaterZ AZ!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> See I told you Art didnt mean no harm..........lmao........ hey foo you have internet at your house again??


 NO I CAME BACK TO WORK TO STALL THIS OUT!!!!

HOW WUD I SAY ALL THOSE THINGS AND THEN COMON AND DISRESPECT SOMEBODY!!!! 

DISPENSA AGAIN 64 AND WEASEL!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IM GOIN HOME NOW AND I HOPE ITS CLEARED UP!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> If anybody is or was offended by me Shoot me a PMS.... I am out of here LaterZ AZ!!!!


 Laiterz I'm glad we think alike because I got called out for work and couldn't respond but you laid it out just rite thanks


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> IM GOIN HOME NOW AND I HOPE ITS CLEARED UP!!!!!!


 Damn bro your real you drove all the way back to work Just to set thing strait props Loks and props for all the good pic's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ALRIGHT ART YOU NEED TO FIND OUT THE TRUTH WAU I BROUGHT IT UP! JOE WAS GONNA HIT YOU UP ANYWAY! BUT DONT THREATEN ME!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Hector you gotta learn when to drop it...and you call your self an OG...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> Hector you gotta learn when to drop it...and you call your self an OG...


ART no worries your not in deep shit with the club. You said what most people want to say to Hector but instead choose to stay off LIL so they don't deal with him. As we were told this weekend. Fix it with the correct people and thats all you need to worry about.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOOK EVERYONE KNOWS I DONT DISRESPECT NO ONE HERE
I JUST ASKED A QUESTION! JUST ANOTHER EXCUSE TO BASH ME!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Y can't we be friends y can't we be friends lol.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY BUT ITS ALWAYS DA SAME PEOPLE ATTACKING ME....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> So your saying because it is a picture it is real??? Does that mean all movies are real????? I am sure the picture could have been fixed with a quick PM.



star wars was real:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY BUT ITS ALWAYS DA SAME PEOPLE ATTACKING ME....



has it ever came to mind maybe your the problem?:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

97TownCar said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking homie... How come in every argument here hector has something to do with it??



:h5: MAKES ME NOT WANA COME ON LAYITLOW SOMTIMES:nosad:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> OH AND ONE MORE THING ART. PLEASE TAKE THAT POST DOWN OF THE MAN PUNCHING THAT LADY BETWEEN THE LEGS. IF SOMEONE SEE'S IT AND NO ONE SAYS ANTHING IT WILL LOOK LIKE WE ACCEPT THAT TYPE OF BEHAVIOR. YOU SHOULD NEVER HIT A WOMEN. MY MOTHER WAS BEAT AND I KNOW AZ DOES NOT ROLL LIKE THAT.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

I know homie


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: TODAY WAS A KICK ASS TORTA TUESDAY!! :h5: hno: CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> look hector for the fear of gettin my ass chewed from my club,,,, imma let you ride!
> 
> BUT I ALREADY TOLD UR ASS THAT IF YOU FUCK WITH ME AGAIN I WAS GONNA PUT IT ON YOU!!!
> YOU INSTIGATED THIS LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO!!!!
> ...


Art, I see nothing wrong here!!! Press on Homey! Do your thang!!! Make us all Laff, post the Ladies and Jokes!!! I know 64 Joe and Weasel know whats up!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> has it ever came to mind maybe your the problem?:dunno:


 YEAH DA PROBLEM IS DA FEW PEOPLE WHO ATTACK ME! AND IF THEY KEEP IT UP IAM GONNA START A HATERS CLUB!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> look hector for the fear of gettin my ass chewed from my club,,,, imma let you ride!
> 
> BUT I ALREADY TOLD UR ASS THAT IF YOU FUCK WITH ME AGAIN I WAS GONNA PUT IT ON YOU!!!
> YOU INSTIGATED THIS LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO!!!!
> ...





Lunas64 said:


> Art, I see nothing wrong here!!! Press on Homey! Do your thang!!! Make us all Laff, post the Ladies and Jokes!!! I know 64 Joe and Weasel know whats up!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BUUUUUUUUUUT BRING A 30 PACK TO THE NEXT MEETING ANYWAYS!! LMAO!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> star wars was real:yes:


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: TODAY WAS A KICK ASS TORTA TUESDAY!! :h5: hno: CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT WEEK!!


YEZZZER!! I BET IDENTITY ORIGIINAL WILL CO-SIGN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: TODAY WAS A KICK ASS TORTA TUESDAY!! :h5: hno: CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT WEEK!!





Lunas64 said:


> YEZZZER!! I BET IDENTITY ORIGIINAL WILL CO-SIGN!!!:thumbsup:


la familia got down on the birthday pictures. I couldn't even keep up with all the pages today. Kinda reminded me of Big Ben :tears:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> YEZZZER!! I BET IDENTITY ORIGIINAL WILL CO-SIGN!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: thats 2 thumbs up buddy


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

97TownCar said:


> I know homie


 :wave: 'SUP! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: :biggrin: 'SUP HOMIE! :wave:



mando wad up brotha:wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WHO ALL GOT SOME RAIN???? GILBERT AZ DID


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> WHO ALL GOT SOME RAIN???? GILBERT AZ DID


South west phx did


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Art, I see nothing wrong here!!! Press on Homey! Do your thang!!! Make us all Laff, post the Ladies and Jokes!!! I know 64 Joe and Weasel know whats up!!!!


 WHEN MY MEMBERS POST SOMETHING OFFENSIVE I TELL THEM TO DELETE IT. WHAT THEY POST REFLECTS THE CLUB. ITS YOUR CLUB HOMIE. DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> YEZZZER!! I BET IDENTITY ORIGIINAL WILL CO-SIGN!!!:thumbsup:


 :cheesy: THE BEST PIC OF THE DAY IS THE ONE WITH THE 3 COCHINAS MAKING OUT!!! :fool2: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn La Familia and ArtLoks got down today with the pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> WHO ALL GOT SOME RAIN???? GILBERT AZ DID


Waddell got rain.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> la familia got down on the birthday pictures. I couldn't even keep up with all the pages today. Kinda reminded me of Big Ben :tears:


 :yes: :thumbsup: WHO IS THIS BIG BEN CHARACTER EVERYONE IS TALKIN BOUT???


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Art, I see nothing wrong here!!! Press on Homey! Do your thang!!! Make us all Laff, post the Ladies and Jokes!!! I know 64 Joe and Weasel know whats up!!!!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN MY MEMBERS POST SOMETHING OFFENSIVE I TELL THEM TO DELETE IT. WHAT THEY POST REFLECTS THE CLUB. ITS YOUR CLUB HOMIE. DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!


Hector shut your cock pocket already. You're fighting a fight that isn't even yours. when did you become the LIL hall monitor to tell people what kind of pictures to post.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES JUS WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK FOR THE COCHINAS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> mando wad up brotha:wave:


 uffin: JUS CHILLIN SMOKIN ON A GRAPE SWISHER :420: WHAT YOU UP TO?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: WHO IS THIS BIG BEN CHARACTER EVERYONE IS TALKIN BOUT???


I think he was just a figment of my imagination. Kinda like the tooth fairy he just comes on in the middle of the night :dunno:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> Hector shut your cock pocket already. You're fighting a fight that isn't even yours. when did you become the LIL hall monitor to tell people what kind of pictures to post.


:thumbsup:Nice weather almost time to Break out the sweater and Beanies!!!!!!!!!! WHATS HAPPEN JUSTIN AZ DID YOU GET FLOOD OUT THERE IN YOUR HOOD??!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> WHO ALL GOT SOME RAIN???? GILBERT AZ DID


  GLENDALE GOTS SOME RAIN!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Waddell got rain.


yup and some stong winds n thats why I got called out


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Waddell got rain.


:thumbsup:Nice weather almost time to Break out the sweater and Beanies!!!!!!!!!! WHATS HAPPEN JUSTIN AZ DID YOU GET FLOOD OUT THERE IN YOUR HOOD??!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> GLENDALE GOTS SOME RAIN!


 Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Hector shut your cock pocket already. You're fighting a fight that isn't even yours. when did you become the LIL hall monitor to tell people what kind of pictures to post.


 :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> :thumbsup:Nice weather almost time to Break out the sweater and Beanies!!!!!!!!!! WHATS HAPPEN JUSTIN AZ DID YOU GET FLOOD OUT THERE IN YOUR HOOD??!!!!!!!!!!!


No floods but I bet the waterfall in the whitetanks will be running tommorow now. Yeah the weather is getting nice now, maybe by next month we'll not even need ac anymore.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original You're fighting a fight that isn't even yours. when did you become the LIL hall monitor to tell people what kind of pictures to post.[/QUOTE said:


> :shh::sprint::ninja:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN MY MEMBERS POST SOMETHING OFFENSIVE I TELL THEM TO DELETE IT. WHAT THEY POST REFLECTS THE CLUB. ITS YOUR CLUB HOMIE. DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!


HECTOR, DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY CLUB AND MY MEMBERS!!! YOU GOT ENOUGH STUFF YOU SHOULD BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR OWN CLUB!!! DONT CALL ME OR PM ME. JUST RESPECT WHAT I ASK! I DONT TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOU WORLDWIDE CLUBS AND I WILL NEVER NEED YOU TO TELL ME HOW TO RUN MINE!! NUFF SAID.... NOW WHERE WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WET N WILD WEDNESDAYS???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> uffin: JUS CHILLIN SMOKIN ON A GRAPE SWISHER :420: WHAT YOU UP TO?


chillin layin down gota be up around 4 in the morn for work:tears:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> Hector shut your cock pocket already. You're fighting a fight that isn't even yours. when did you become the LIL hall monitor to tell people what kind of pictures to post.


cock holster


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> I think he was just a figment of my imagination. Kinda like the tooth fairy he just comes on in the middle of the night :dunno:


 :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!  JUS LIKE THE CHUPACABRA!:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> cock holster, COCK POCKET!!!


LMAO.... I HAVE TO REMEMBER THOSE WHEN I YELL AT MANDO WHEN HE POSTS PICS OF ME HERE!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY CLUB AND MY MEMBERS!!! YOU GOT ENOUGH STUFF YOU SHOULD BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR OWN CLUB!!! DONT CALL ME OR PM ME. JUST RESPECT WHAT I ASK! I DONT TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOU WORLDWIDE CLUBS AND I WILL NEVER NEED YOU TO TELL ME HOW TO RUN MINE!! NUFF SAID.... NOW WHERE WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WET N WILD WEDNESDAYS???


Wet and wild wedsdays!!!!!!!!!! Hell yeah aint nothin better than some wet hynas


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> I think he was just a figment of my imagination. Kinda like the tooth fairy he just comes on in the middle of the night :dunno:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I KNOW HUH!  JUS LIKE THE CHUPACABRA!:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY CLUB AND MY MEMBERS!!! YOU GOT ENOUGH STUFF YOU SHOULD BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR OWN CLUB!!! DONT CALL ME OR PM ME. JUST RESPECT WHAT I ASK! I DONT TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOU WORLDWIDE CLUBS AND I WILL NEVER NEED YOU TO TELL ME HOW TO RUN MINE!! NUFF SAID.... NOW WHERE WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WET N WILD WEDNESDAYS???


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN MY MEMBERS POST SOMETHING OFFENSIVE I TELL THEM TO DELETE IT. WHAT THEY POST REFLECTS THE CLUB. ITS YOUR CLUB HOMIE. DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!


Hector youve insulted people here in the past as well but for sure no good comes out of drama so why not just chill out and not take everything so personally.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: WHO IS THIS BIG BEN CHARACTER EVERYONE IS TALKIN BOUT???


What ever happened to Big Ben, Termite and El Azteca anyways? I ask as aint seen those 3 on here in a while.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> chillin layin down gota be up around 4 in the morn for work:tears:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> What ever happened to Big Ben, Termite and El Azteca anyways? I ask as aint seen those 3 on here in a while.


Big Ben isn't allowed on LIL during the day. At night he takes the laptop in the closet and hides while he is on LIL. Poor guy.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY CLUB AND MY MEMBERS!!! YOU GOT ENOUGH STUFF YOU SHOULD BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR OWN CLUB!!! DONT CALL ME OR PM ME. JUST RESPECT WHAT I ASK! I DONT TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOU WORLDWIDE CLUBS AND I WILL NEVER NEED YOU TO TELL ME HOW TO RUN MINE!! NUFF SAID.... NOW WHERE WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WET N WILD WEDNESDAYS???


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> Big Ben isn't allowed on LIL during the day. At night he takes the laptop in the closet and hides while he is on LIL. Poor guy.


:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> LMAO.... I HAVE TO REMEMBER THOSE WHEN I YELL AT MANDO WHEN HE POSTS PICS OF ME HERE!!


 :cheesy: I FOUND A PIC THAT WILL MAKE EVERYONE LAUGH!  I WILL POST TOMORROW! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 21 guests)

chevycaprice89
phx1976
Identity Original
ENCINAS+
MANDOS69C/10
Lunas64
Az_Chicano_1
sol valle
PLANJOE
smiley602
Art Buck
:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: I FOUND A PIC THAT WILL MAKE EVERYONE LAUGH!  I WILL POST TOMORROW! :biggrin:


you can do it


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> What ever happened to Big Ben, Termite and El Azteca anyways? I ask as aint seen those 3 on here in a while.





Identity Original said:


> Big Ben isn't allowed on LIL during the day. At night he takes the laptop in the closet and hides while he is on LIL. Poor guy.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 21 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89
> phx1976
> ...


Packed house in the OG AZ SIDE.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> No floods but I bet the waterfall in the whitetanks will be running tommorow now. Yeah the weather is getting nice now, maybe by next month we'll not even need ac anymore.


 JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!!!WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF IT FLOODED OUT THERE DO HAVE A BOAT!!!!!!!AND WOULD YOU BE READY????hno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> yup and some stong winds n thats why I got called out


Yeah it was windy as hell.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Packed house in the OG AZ SIDE.


:yes:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> There are currently 33 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 21 guests)
> 
> chevycaprice89:twak:
> phx1976
> ...


Nitez


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Packed house in the OG AZ SIDE.


their trying to sneak one in and looking at all the tortas


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!!!WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF IT FLOODED OUT THERE DO HAVE A BOAT!!!!!!!AND WOULD YOU BE READY????hno:


You know us crackers can all swim like fish so Id be ok


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuck this bull shit fuck everybody who doesn't like what I post :biggrin: hi az side and jk


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Damm it is!!!!!!!!!! pack house im in a Drop house i dont want to go back:banghead: noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Fuck this bull shit fuck everybody who doesn't like what I post :biggrin: hi az side and jk


goodmorning sir smiley


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Hector shut your cock pocket already. You're fighting a fight that isn't even yours. when did you become the LIL hall monitor to tell people what kind of pictures to post.


_Look iam not gonna disrespect you Lady! No one is trying to tell anyone what to post. And all i did was ask Art why he direspected Joe. And when i saw the gif of the dude hitting the girl i thought YOU would be the first to say something! Again Promoters..club from other states and so forth come in here and see wat we post. That shit reflect AZ. :twak:

And yes i'am at home ready to battle! :machinegun:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> you can do it


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> goodmorning sir smiley


 Good morning mr 89


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Look iam not gonna disrespect you Lady! No one is trying to tell anyone what to post. And all i did was ask Art why he direspected Joe. And when i saw the gif of the dude hitting the girl i thought YOU would be the first to say something! Again Promoters..club from other states and so forth come in here and see wat we post. That shit reflect AZ. :twak:
> 
> And yes i'am at home ready to battle! :machinegun:_[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Packed house in the OG AZ SIDE.


 :yes: x86!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Good morning mr 89


:wave:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > _Look iam not gonna disrespect you Lady! No one is trying to tell anyone what to post. And all i did was ask Art why he direspected Joe. And when i saw the gif of the dude hitting the girl i thought YOU would be the first to say something! Again Promoters..club from other states and so forth come in here and see wat we post. That shit reflect AZ. :twak:And yes i'am at home ready to battle! :machinegun:_[/QUOTEBUT YOU DONT HAVE A PROBLEM POSTING TORTAS RIGHT "MAN"?? R U PROMOTING YOUNG WOMEN TO DO NOTHING IN LIFE BUT SHOW OFF THEIR BODIES?:twak::twak::twak:
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> chevycaprice89 said:
> 
> 
> > Check mate
> ...


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

to much fucking drama in this tread,thats why I stay out of this shit,don't like the new lil


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> What ever happened to Big Ben, Termite and El Azteca anyways? I ask as aint seen those 3 on here in a while.





Identity Original said:


> Big Ben isn't allowed on LIL during the day. At night he takes the laptop in the closet and hides while he is on LIL. Poor guy.





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Look iam not gonna disrespect you Lady! No one is trying to tell anyone what to post. And all i did was ask Art why he direspected Joe. And when i saw the gif of the dude hitting the girl i thought YOU would be the first to say something! Again Promoters..club from other states and so forth come in here and see wat we post. That shit reflect AZ. :twak:
> 
> And yes i'am at home ready to battle! :machinegun:_


Hector I don't need YOU to guess at what I would say. I don't need you to speak for me if I can type I can say what I think and feel all by myself I'm a big girl so don't act like a martyr. And Art has given you the finger salute also you know he meant no disrespect to Joe and you could have said that to Joe, but you would rather act on your own behalf. And stir shit up. I got your game it's not the first time and I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

compita said:


> to much fucking drama in this tread,thats why I stay out of this shit,don't like the new lil


You don't like it cause your not in it yet let me help. Fuck you compita lol jk your my boy


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Fuck this bull shit fuck everybody who doesn't like what I post :biggrin: hi az side and jk


:biggrin: DING DING DING!!!! :h5: THE WORD OF THE DAY HAS BEEN USED!  BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY CLUB AND MY MEMBERS!!! YOU GOT ENOUGH STUFF YOU SHOULD BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR OWN CLUB!!! DONT CALL ME OR PM ME. JUST RESPECT WHAT I ASK! I DONT TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOU WORLDWIDE CLUBS AND I WILL NEVER NEED YOU TO TELL ME HOW TO RUN MINE!! NUFF SAID.... NOW WHERE WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WET N WILD WEDNESDAYS???


_No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: DING DING DING!!!! :h5: THE WORD OF THE DAY HAS BEEN USED!  BULLSHIT!!!


 Fuck you mando jk I want what is behind door number one lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


quit your shit your a grown ass man ACT LIKE A PRESIDENT AND OR A "FOUNDER"


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Fuck you mando jk I want what is behind door number one lol


MANDOS BEHIND DOOR NUMBER ONE:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


 Took it to far don't cry after they chew your ass for this one hector just saying


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> MANDOS BEHIND DOOR NUMBER ONE:roflmao:


 That's my favorite torta. Slayer that is :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita said:


> to much fucking drama in this tread,thats why I stay out of this shit,don't like the new lil


 :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY!!! :wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> That's my favorite torta. Slayer that is :biggrin:


Can i buy a vowel


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


 Hector just stfu already...you think you know how to run your club?? Asking an 18 year old to be the president of his own chapter when you have never even meet the guy?? (and yes you askes me) I got no respect for YOU, I meet some of your members at shows and they are cool ass people but you aint nothing but a clown


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> Can i buy a vowel


 Yes you can for a twelve pack but we can settle it now for a budlight chelada :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita said:


> to much fucking drama in this tread,thats why I stay out of this shit,don't like the new lil


 :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY! :wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

97TownCar said:


> Hector just stfu already...you think you know how to run your club?? Asking an 18 year old to be the president of his own chapter when you have never even meet the guy?? (and yes you askes me) I got no respect for YOU, I meet some of your members at shows and they are cool ass people but you aint nothing but a clown


:worship:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Yes you can for a twelve pack but we can settle it now for a budlight chelada :biggrin:


wait ill sell you a vowel in that case


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

97TownCar said:


> Hector just stfu already...you think you know how to run your club?? Asking an 18 year old to be the president of his own chapter when you have never even meet the guy?? (and yes you askes me) I got no respect for YOU, I meet some of your members at shows and they are cool ass people but you aint nothing but a clown


 Let the chewing begin lol jk jk


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint: AL RATO VATOS!!! :420:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wait ill sell you a vowel in that case


 Sorry pedro no tortias wait I'm sorry if I offended you lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Let the chewing begin lol jk jk


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :sprint: AL RATO VATOS!!! :420:


 Wait I didn't get my prize :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 383780


 That's cute you should print that out and put it on your back window and say sorry because you disrespected chihuahuas around the world. They are not pimps.what did he ever do to you :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok I go mimis now good night az side and fuck off lol jk


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> That's cute you should print that out and put it on your back window and say sorry because you disrespected chihuahuas around the world. They are not pimps.what did he ever do to you :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> That's cute you should print that out and put it on your back window and say sorry because you disrespected chihuahuas around the world. They are not pimps.what did he ever do to you :biggrin:


but this one doesnt disrespect anything


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

GET READY AZ FOR *OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB* PRESENTS THE BEST OF THE BEST SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDERS CUSTOM CAR SHOW IN TUCSON !!!!!!!!!!!










_HOTEL:_
*GRANT INN *

1365 W. GRANT RD.
TUCSON, AZ 85745

PHONE: (520)622-7791

USE CODE: *OLD SCHOOL* FOR DISCOUNT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> but this one doesnt disrespect anything
> View attachment 383787


 Oh so just because he is a chihuahua he likes tacos y you stereotyping the dog he has feelings you know


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

FOR U HOMIES


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Hector youve insulted people here in the past as well but for sure no good comes out of drama so why not just chill out and not take everything so personally.


I INSULTED PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY INSULTED ME. AND YOU AND CHAMPS HAD YOUR WARS ON HERE TOO!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> FOR U HOMIES


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Oh so just because he is a chihuahua he likes tacos y you stereotyping the dog he has feelings you know


hey hey hey tacos are delicouse!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


 Hug my Nuts Hector. You don't get it do u. These are grown ass men and women in here (unlike ur dumbass) I'm not gonna monitor my members every post this os all for fun They know what's up. U put ur business where it didn't need to be tonite. Now ur dealing with it fool. Don't call me put like this again. Instead of coming in here talking shit. U should be figuring out how the hell u lost all them down ass members! I never post like this. But ur bullshit never ends


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quit your shit your a grown ass man ACT LIKE A PRESIDENT AND OR A "FOUNDER"


I REST MY CASE!


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

GET READY AZ FOR *OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB* PRESENTS THE BEST OF THE BEST SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDERS CUSTOM CAR SHOW IN TUCSON !!!!!!!!!!!










_HOTEL:_
*GRANT INN *

1365 W. GRANT RD.
TUCSON, AZ 85745

PHONE: (520)622-7791

USE CODE: *OLD SCHOOL* FOR DISCOUNT


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

calm the fuck down smiley or I will catch u on the street lol


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: WHAT UP WHAT UP BUDDY BUDDY! :wave:


sup homie puras pinches pendejadas aqui buddy,buddy:inout:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

compita said:


> calm the fuck down smiley or I will catch u on the street lol


  I say you guys bumper up  haha


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

97TownCar said:


> Hector just stfu already...you think you know how to run your club?? Asking an 18 year old to be the president of his own chapter when you have never even meet the guy?? (and yes you askes me) I got no respect for YOU, I meet some of your members at shows and they are cool ass people but you aint nothing but a clown


WHEN YOUR 18 YOUR A MAN! AND I FEEL YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO TAKE ON RESPONSIBLITY! AND AGAIN I REST MY CASE!


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN YOUR 18 YOUR A MAN! AND I FEEL YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO TAKE ON RESPONSIBLITY! AND AGAIN I REST MY CASE!


well when u start taking some responsability or get to that age of maturity come on back to layitlow


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> well when u start taking some responsability or get to that age of maturity come on back to layitlow


you got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:420: nites again


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN YOUR 18 YOUR A MAN! AND I FEEL YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO TAKE ON RESPONSIBLITY! AND AGAIN I REST MY CASE!


 Does that mean you aint 18 yet?? And that doesn't answer my question by the way...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Hug my Nuts Hector. You don't get it do u. These are grown ass men and women in here (unlike ur dumbass) I'm not gonna monitor my members every post this os all for fun They know what's up. U put ur business where it didn't need to be tonite. Now ur dealing with it fool. Don't call me put like this again. Instead of coming in here talking shit. U should be figuring out how the hell u lost all them down ass members! I never post like this. But ur bullshit never ends


LOOK YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME LIKE A MAN BUT YOU CHOSE TO DO THIS... AND ALL THIS CRAP YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS ARE DISHING OUT IS ONLY MAKING YOU LOOK BAD. AS FOR THE MEMBERS I LOST...I KICK THEM OUT. MIKE GAVE ME A CHOICE TO WALK IF I DIDN MAKE PHX SHOW..SO I TOLD HIM TO WALK! BUT YOU WOULD HAVE DEAL WITH HIM...AND HE WOULD HAVE BITCH ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE! NO BACK BONE! I STILL GOT 30 MEMBERS IN PHX AREA. JUST CLEANING HOUSE! BUT YOU WILL LEARN LATER! I TOLD EVERYONE TO CALL ME OR PM ME! SORRY LAYITLOW! THEY WONT LEAVE IT ALONE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> well when u start taking some responsability or get to that age of maturity come on back to layitlow


RUNNING 30 CHAPTER ISNT RESPONSIBILITY?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> you got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> you got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOOK YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME LIKE A MAN BUT YOU CHOSE TO DO THIS... AND ALL THIS CRAP YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS ARE DISHING OUT IS ONLY MAKING YOU LOOK BAD. AS FOR THE MEMBERS I LOST...I KICK THEM OUT. MIKE GAVE ME A CHOICE TO WALK IF I DIDN MAKE PHX SHOW..SO I TOLD HIM TO WALK! BUT YOU WOULD HAVE DEAL WITH HIM...AND HE WOULD HAVE BITCH ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE! NO BACK BONE! I STILL GOT 30 MEMBERS IN PHX AREA. JUST CLEANING HOUSE! BUT YOU WILL LEARN LATER! I TOLD EVERYONE TO CALL ME OR PM ME! SORRY LAYITLOW! THEY WONT LEAVE IT ALONE!



this reminds me of those dumass bosses you have when you get a parttime job and they give you shit after shit after shit and EVERYONE complains about him/her because they always have to be right. even when they are proven wrong they have to be right:biggrin:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WHOS BDAY IS CUMIN UP


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WHOS BDAY IS CUMIN UP


 Mine!!! October 30th


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> Mine!!! October 30th


DAMN FOR REAL THATS MY JEFES BDAY


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

97TownCar said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking homie... How come in every argument here hector has something to do with it??


:banghead:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> DAMN FOR REAL THATS MY JEFES BDAY


 Yeah I turn 23


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

TREND SETTER said:


> :banghead:


  whats up homie??


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP Homies Its like i havent been on lil fo a min. I come on to say Q-vo to all Az side n See things be poppin off all I can Say is "DAMN NOT AGAIN"


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

97TownCar said:


> whats up homie??


Wat up 97 towncar how u holding it down in sur chandler homie


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Keepin it real homie...ready to spray some flakes tomorrow??


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> Yeah I turn 23


ORALE HELL YA ILL THROW SOME TORTAS EVEN IF ITS A SUNDAY


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ORALE HELL YA ILL THROW SOME TORTAS EVEN IF ITS A SUNDAY


 :thumbsup: : thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

97TownCar said:


> Keepin it real homie...ready to spray some flakes tomorrow??


damn homie its going to look tight fo sho


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:wave: packed house WAZZUP There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 6 guests)

*TREND SETTER*
*UniqueIndividual82*
*AZs finest13*
*sand1*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*Az_Chicano_1*+


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


Hector ur not any good at running a club either. Thats why we all dipped out (tolleson & glendale). You need to show up to events (meetings, shows, ect) not sit at the computer.... But arts good people and joe knows art n how att plays. Art ur a g, Lol you really hurt hectors feelings.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az side......... ttmft


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> IT WAS BROUGHT TO MY ATTENTION! AND BY DA WAY IF I SAW IT AS REAL GIRL SO DID ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> AND ALOT OF THINGS SHOULD BE PM BUT THEY DONT!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> ALRIGHT ART YOU NEED TO FIND OUT THE TRUTH WAU I BROUGHT IT UP! JOE WAS GONNA HIT YOU UP ANYWAY! BUT DONT THREATEN ME!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOOK EVERYONE KNOWS I DONT DISRESPECT NO ONE HERE
> I JUST ASKED A QUESTION! JUST ANOTHER EXCUSE TO BASH ME!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY BUT ITS ALWAYS DA SAME PEOPLE ATTACKING ME....





Lowrider Style CC said:


> YEAH DA PROBLEM IS DA FEW PEOPLE WHO ATTACK ME! AND IF THEY KEEP IT UP IAM GONNA START A HATERS CLUB!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN MY MEMBERS POST SOMETHING OFFENSIVE I TELL THEM TO DELETE IT. WHAT THEY POST REFLECTS THE CLUB. ITS YOUR CLUB HOMIE. DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Look iam not gonna disrespect you Lady! No one is trying to tell anyone what to post. And all i did was ask Art why he direspected Joe. And when i saw the gif of the dude hitting the girl i thought YOU would be the first to say something! Again Promoters..club from other states and so forth come in here and see wat we post. That shit reflect AZ. :twak:
> 
> And yes i'am at home ready to battle! :machinegun:_





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_





Lowrider Style CC said:


> I INSULTED PEOPLE BECAUSE THEY INSULTED ME. AND YOU AND CHAMPS HAD YOUR WARS ON HERE TOO!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHEN YOUR 18 YOUR A MAN! AND I FEEL YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO TAKE ON RESPONSIBLITY! AND AGAIN I REST MY CASE!


_WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!


congrats hector!!!!!!

_




















:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU WUD WAIT A WEEK CABRON TO THANK ME,,, SO MANDO CAN SAY OH YOU TOOK BIG BEN TO LUNCH,, WTF ART LOKS!!!!
> 
> YA WAS GOOD LUNCH HOMIE,, ALWAYS GOOD KICKEN IT SHOOTING THE SHIT,,,AND TALKING SHIT ABOUT EVERYBODY!!!!!:rimshot:
> 
> ...


yup yup homie gracias!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


>





Identity Original said:


>





Identity Original said:


> Big Ben isn't allowed on LIL during the day. At night he takes the laptop in the closet and hides while he is on LIL. Poor guy.





Identity Original said:


> la familia got down on the birthday pictures. I couldn't even keep up with all the pages today. Kinda reminded me of Big Ben :tears:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: WHO IS THIS BIG BEN CHARACTER EVERYONE IS TALKIN BOUT???





Identity Original said:


> I think he was just a figment of my imagination. Kinda like the tooth fairy he just comes on in the middle of the night :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

what the hell you doing up tata Luna??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ive been waiting for a responce but i know what happened...........lol.......... fuckin tata passed out cuz he was in off topic and was choking his chicken, spanking his monkey, or rubbing one out, what ever he calls it.... now on az side crashed the hell out sitting down acting like he wasnt doing anything!!!!! lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

*Ben'sCustomWheels* :wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> ive been waiting for a responce but i know what happened...........lol.......... fuckin tata passed out cuz he was in off topic and was choking his chicken, spanking his monkey, or rubbing one out, what ever he calls it.... now on az side crashed the hell out sitting down acting like he wasnt doing anything!!!!! lmao!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

The1and0nly said:


> Hector ur not any good at running a club either. Thats why we all dipped out (tolleson & glendale). You need to show up to events (meetings, shows, ect) not sit at the computer.... But arts good people and joe knows art n how att plays. Art ur a g, Lol you really hurt hectors feelings.



"EITHER???":scrutinize:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

AZ-SIDE TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I REST MY CASE!


 I object


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

97TownCar said:


> AZ-SIDE TTT


 Top of the morning to you


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

OH SHIT IDENTITY IS OUT OF CONTROL :run::run: ERRBODY RUN AND HIDE! LOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING ASSHOLES


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING ASSHOLES


MORNING JERKFACE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


TREND SETTER said:


> WAZZUP Homies Its like i havent been on lil fo a min. I come on to say Q-vo to all Az side n See things be poppin off all I can Say is "DAMN NOT AGAIN"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING ASSHOLES


HEY FUCK YOU ASSHOLE! I WANT MY FUCKING GOLD CHAIN BACK TOO!!!!! AND YOU BETTER HURRY BEFORE I COVER UP YOU JETTA WITH MY BLAZER.................













LMAO JK WHATS UP SMILEY! WHATS POPPIN!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> MORNING JERKFACE


DONT BE TALKING TO MY JERKFACE LIKE THAT:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Hector ur not any good at running a club either. Thats why we all dipped out (tolleson & glendale). You need to show up to events (meetings, shows, ect) not sit at the computer.... But arts good people and joe knows art n how att plays. Art ur a g, Lol you really hurt hectors feelings.


Glendale is filled already. And i knew you already who was gonna dip when i made my decision. Have a Good Life.
LoL! No really! Good luck homie....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BigMandoAZ 
suicidal thoughts84 
azlow4life 
ENCINAS+ 
bullet50 
97TownCar



WHATS UP AZSIDE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> _WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> congrats hector!!!!!!
> ...


:wave::roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Top of the morning to you



Mr Encinas, good day!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> *Ben'sCustomWheels* :wave:





chevycaprice89 said:


> "EITHER???":scrutinize:





ENCINAS said:


> Happy Wednesday


_Alright we had a spat....
Let move on!_








_gm az familia!!!! 

__Here's what i got so far homie's...... __










　
__







　
　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　









　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​

　
　
　
　


_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> MORNING JERKFACE


 GOOD MORNING PITBULL PUPPY SLANGER


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> DONT BE TALKING TO MY JERKFACE LIKE THAT:roflmao:


WHATS GOOD MANDO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> WHATS GOOD MANDO


same old shit, what new with you, hows the ride coming?


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING PITBULL PUPPY SLANGER


no pitts buddy i did hear a ''awwwwwwwwwwwww'' from u when u seen them though..........jk


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Top of the morning to you


 No no no top of the morning to you


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> same old shit, what new with you, hows the ride coming?


its coming together real nice


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> HEY FUCK YOU ASSHOLE! I WANT MY FUCKING GOLD CHAIN BACK TOO!!!!! AND YOU BETTER HURRY BEFORE I COVER UP YOU JETTA WITH MY BLAZER.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY FUCK OFF MANDO THIS AINT YOUR CUP OF TEA AND YOUR CHAINS ARE GETTING GOLD PLATED RIGHT NOW AND IT SAYS BIG MANDO ON IT AND ITS GONNA HANG OFF MY REAR VEIW MIRROR THAT WAY WHEN I DO A HOUSE CALL ON YOUR ASS AND IM HITTING BACK BUMPER YOU CAN SOMEWHAT STILL BE SHINNING  LOL JK BRO WHATS GOOD


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> its coming together real nice


how much more


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> DONT BE TALKING TO MY JERKFACE LIKE THAT:roflmao:


LOL TELL EM AY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> OH SHIT IDENTITY IS OUT OF CONTROL :run::run: ERRBODY RUN AND HIDE! LOL


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING ASSHOLES


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> no pitts buddy i did hear a ''awwwwwwwwwwwww'' from u when u seen them though..........jk


THEY ARE TINY AND ADORABLE I WAS THINKING OF MAKING A STICKER AND PUTTING IT ON CAPRICE89'S BACK WINDOW.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> HEY FUCK OFF MANDO THIS AINT YOUR CUP OF TEA AND YOUR CHAINS ARE GETTING GOLD PLATED RIGHT NOW AND IT SAYS BIG MANDO ON IT AND ITS GONNA HANG OFF MY REAR VEIW MIRROR THAT WAY WHEN I DO A HOUSE CALL ON YOUR ASS AND IM HITTING BACK BUMPER YOU CAN SOMEWHAT STILL BE SHINNING  LOL JK BRO WHATS GOOD



damn that hurt homie.......lol just chillin bro having a good morning budlight


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> damn that hurt homie.......lol just chillin bro having a good morning budlight


LOL NICE DOWN ONE FOR ME BRO I NEED IT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> how much more


 HE HAS TO DO A 06 FRAME SWAP AND IT SHOULD BE DOWN HILL FROM THERE


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> how much more


finish bed and interior. hard to tell its the same truck


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> THEY ARE TINY AND ADORABLE I WAS THINKING OF MAKING A STICKER AND PUTTING IT ON CAPRICE89'S BACK WINDOW.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

im out


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> *Ben'sCustomWheels* :wave:


good morning... i didnt see you before i logged off!!!!



smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING ASSHOLES


lol que onda loko???



BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMandoAZ
> suicidal thoughts84
> azlow4life
> ENCINAS+
> ...


whats up mando, what you been up too and how was your birthday???



smiley602 said:


> HEY FUCK OFF MANDO THIS AINT YOUR CUP OF TEA AND YOUR CHAINS ARE GETTING GOLD PLATED RIGHT NOW AND IT SAYS BIG MANDO ON IT AND ITS GONNA HANG OFF MY REAR VEIW MIRROR THAT WAY WHEN I DO A HOUSE CALL ON YOUR ASS AND IM HITTING BACK BUMPER YOU CAN SOMEWHAT STILL BE SHINNING  LOL JK BRO WHATS GOOD


bwhahahahahaha que estupido eres!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> good morning... i didnt see you before i logged off!!!!
> 
> 
> lol que onda loko???
> ...



HEY PUTO, I WASNT IN OT AT 4 IN THE MORNING!!! OK I WAS!!!! BUT I WASNT FAPPING!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Wait I didn't get my prize :biggrin:


 :biggrin: OH DID I FORGET!!!  HERE IS YOUR PRIZE BEHIND DOOR #1!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> good morning... i didnt see you before i logged off!!!!lol que onda loko???whats up mando, what you been up too and how was your birthday???bwhahahahahaha que estupido eres!!!!!!!


 :wow: :wow: WHAT THE HELL!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin: IS MY HOMIE BIG BEN IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE RIGHT NOW!?!?!?!?!?!?! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HEY PUTO, I WASNT IN OT AT 4 IN THE MORNING!!! OK I WAS!!!! BUT I WASNT FAPPING!!!


 :cheesy: BUENOS DIAS TATA MOON! :wave: HERE IS THAT PIC I TOLD YOU ABOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

compita said:


> sup homie puras pinches pendejadas aqui buddy,buddy:inout:


 :yes: :yes: AY QUE DARLES UNAS :twak: :twak: :twak: SO THEY CAN CALM DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: BUENOS DIAS TATA MOON! :wave: HERE IS THAT PIC I TOLD YOU ABOUT! :biggrin:


 I want a motorized one! So I have a free hand for my beer!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Wtf is going on in here


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mr Encinas, good day!


 Good day to you too


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: BUENOS DIAS TATA MOON! :wave: HERE IS THAT PIC I TOLD YOU ABOUT! :biggrin:


IS THAT THE WHEEL CHAIR YOUR TRYING TO SELL TO FISH?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> IS THAT THE WHEEL CHAIR YOUR TRYING TO SELL TO FISH?


 Good Day to you Mike


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

2 shows on the same day again, which one to roll to!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST WANT TO GET SOMETHIN STRAIT,,, THIS SENTENCE RIGHT HERE IS CAUSE 64JOE PUT WORD FOR THE DAY RESPECT!!!!
AND EVRYBODY KNOWS, THAT WHEN I TAKE PICS AT SHOWS, ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW ME LOVE BY GIVING ME THE FINGER...."THE ART LOKS SALUTE""

I TOOK SOMETHING OFFENSIVE AND MADE IT FUNNY,,, IM CRAZY STUPID LIKE THAT!!! 
SO REALLY THINK ABOUT IT ,I WAS GIVING YOU RESPECT THE ART LOKS WAY!!!! 

AND 64 JOE,,, SINCE ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM GONA SALUTE UR 2 64 HAVIN ASS THE ART MOFO LOKS WAY i get saluted!!!!!!!!!!

THERE WAS NO DISRESPECT INTENDED WHATSOEVER,,, SO JOE U KNOW WHERE I WORK, COME BY AND SEE ME , SO I CAN APOLOGIZE IN PERSON,,, MY BAD HOMIE,,, WAS MISCONSTRUED.


"USAULLY THE PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING AROUND CRYBABYING ABOUT REPECT ARE THE ONES THAT ARE "SMILING IN UR FACE" LIKE SOME WEASEL ONCE SAID (WHAT UP HOMIE)"

AND THIS SENTENCE WAS QOUTING YOU WEASEL ON HOW YOU SAID SMILING FACES,,, REMEMBER,,,, THATS WHY I PUT (WHAT UP HOMIE) AFTER,,, I SHUDDA PUT MR WEASEL INSTEAD OF SOME WEASEL,,,, IT WAS A PLAY ON WORDS,,, WEASEL I THAWT YOU KNEW ME BETTER THAN THAT,, IM A STRAIT UP MAN JUST LIKE YOU. I AINT GONNA GET ON HERE AND ACT MAKE A FOOL OUT MYSELF BY DISRESPECTING SOMEBODY OR TALKIN OUT MY ASS........IM A FACE TO FACE KINDA PERSON,,,, 
SO LIKE I SAID TOWARDS YOU TO WEASEL,, NO DISRESPECT 2 U EITHER, I WAS ACTUALLY GIVING YOU PROPS ALSO.


SO I READ WHAT CAME OF LAST NITE,,,,AND ONCE AGAIN ,,,,,,,,,,IT WAS THE SAME OUTCOME,,
SORRY AZ-SIDE,,,,,, BUT WE HAVE TO LIVE WITH THAT NO AND THE FUTURE CASUE SOME PEOPLE NEVER LEARN.



AND JOE AND WEASEL HERES MY NUMBER,,, 602-643-5858,,,,GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN. 

ART LOKS 
IFFI!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> JUST WANT TO GET SOMETHIN STRAIT,,, THIS SENTENCE RIGHT HERE IS CAUSE 64JOE PUT WORD FOR THE DAY RESPECT!!!!
> AND EVRYBODY KNOWS, THAT WHEN I TAKE PICS AT SHOWS, ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW ME LOVE BY GIVING ME THE FINGER...."THE ART LOKS SALUTE""
> 
> I TOOK SOMETHING OFFENSIVE AND MADE IT FUNNY,,, IM CRAZY STUPID LIKE THAT!!!
> ...


Art, like I said before, its all good!!! Most of us knew what you meant. Thats your type of Humor!! People will get it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS GOOD AZ SIDE


Sup Homey!!! Wet Ass Wednesday????


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Art, like I said before, its all good!!! Most of us knew what you meant. Thats your type of Humor!! People will get it! :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

That's his "Identity"?!?! just kidding Whats crack-A-Lacking Az-Side!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Homey!!! Wet Ass Wednesday????


wazzup Homie Luna My Bad we didnt meet up in vegas for a beer. U know how it is So Much going on out there we got caught up in the moment of Vegas, Ended up Partying At Rock & Ritas inside Circus Circus.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Homey!!! Wet Ass Wednesday????


was up luna wat we havin more nick names for the weeks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Hector ur not any good at running a club either. Thats why we all dipped out (tolleson & glendale). You need to show up to events (meetings, shows, ect) not sit at the computer.... But arts good people and joe knows art n how att plays. Art ur a g, Lol you really hurt hectors feelings.


RICKY THANX,,, YOU KNOW ME HOMIE,, I GOTS LOVE FOR EVERYBODY,,,, YOU KNOW WHATS UP... YOU GOT MY NUMBER!!!!!!!! 



Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOOK YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME LIKE A MAN BUT YOU CHOSE TO DO THIS... AND ALL THIS CRAP YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS ARE DISHING OUT IS ONLY MAKING YOU LOOK BAD. AS FOR THE MEMBERS I LOST...I KICK THEM OUT. MIKE GAVE ME A CHOICE TO WALK IF I DIDN MAKE PHX SHOW..SO I TOLD HIM TO WALK! BUT YOU WOULD HAVE DEAL WITH HIM...AND HE WOULD HAVE BITCH ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE! NO BACK BONE! I STILL GOT 30 MEMBERS IN PHX AREA. JUST CLEANING HOUSE! BUT YOU WILL LEARN LATER! I TOLD EVERYONE TO CALL ME OR PM ME! SORRY LAYITLOW! THEY WONT LEAVE IT ALONE!



AND LETS GET THIS STRAIT,,,, YOU DIDNT KICK ME OUT,,, I LEFT BECAUSE UR 2 FACED..... "JUST THA SAME WAY U TALK SHIT BOUT UR OTHER MEMBERS I KNOW UR GONNA TALK BOUT ME"
REMEMBER ME TELLIN YOU THAT.... SO DONT SAY YOU KICKED ME OUT,,, YOU BEGGED ME TO STAY,,, BUT DIFFERENCE OF OPINIONS , AND NO STRUCTURE IS WHY I LEFT...


YOU HAVE SOME REALLY GOOD MEMBERS,,,, MANDO AND HIS CREW ARE DOWN ASS GENTE..... I GIVE EM PROPS FOR PUTTIN UP WITH YOU.!!!!


BUT ITS WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE....

BUT HERE IN FRONT OF ALL OF AZSIDE,,, IM ASKING YOU TO LEAVE ME ALONE HECTOR PLEASE,,,, PLEASE, PLEASE,,,, NOW IM BEGGING YOU,,, DONT POST UP SHIT FOR ME,, DONT REPLY SHIT TO ME,, TURN ME INVISIBLE THE WAY IM TURNING YOU.....:thumbsup:

AND I WASNT THREATINING YOU... I WAS JUST STATING FACTS!!!

YOU TAKE IT EASY HOMIE,,,, LOWRIDER STYLE TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Art, like I said before, its all good!!! Most of us knew what you meant. Thats your type of Humor!! People will get it! :thumbsup:



THANKS BOSS,,,, I KNOW BETTER THAN TO ACT A FOOL..... I SUFFER FROM NOASSATALL,,,,,, FROM ALLTHE ASS CHEWINGS FROM BEFORE WHEN I HAD BRAIN FARTS!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


I JUST WANTED TO CLEAR IT UP......


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

AZ SIDE NEEDS TO BE DRAMA FREE LETS JUS ALL DRINK A BEER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> That's his "Identity"?!?! just kidding Whats crack-A-Lacking Az-Side!!!


WTF IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN YOU GOT A PINCHE PROBLEM WITH MY IDENTITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERES UR SALUTE!!!!!!!










I AINT FUCKIN WIT NO MILITARY VATOhno:



WHATS UP HOMIE WHEN YOU COMIN HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Homey!!! Wet Ass Wednesday????


THIS IS DEFINITLY GONNA GET ME BANNED,,,,,, CAN YOU IMAGINE THE PICS I WILL POST,,,, FLOWER THAT IM NOT EVEN GOIN THERE!!!!:bowrofl:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS IS DEFINITLY GONNA GET ME BANNED,,,,,, CAN YOU IMAGINE THE PICS I WILL POST,,,, FLOWER THAT IM NOT EVEN GOIN THERE!!!!:bowrofl:


AINT THAT Y THEY CALL U ART LOKS


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> WTF IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN YOU GOT A PINCHE PROBLEM WITH MY IDENTITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HERES UR SALUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Its all good I'll just take them birds and make some Hot Wings!!! haha. With Spock saluting me, I feel like an Alien. . . jk. I should be In Colorado by next week and get some leave to Az in December some time!!! Gonna live it up, missed all of 2011 so far!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> star wars was real:yes:


I BET YOU STILL LEAVE COOKIES FOR SANCHO CLAUSE TO HUH NELLY!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> BUUUUUUUUUUT BRING A 30 PACK TO THE NEXT MEETING ANYWAYS!! LMAO!!!



FUUUUUUCK,,,,, IF I COULD GO BACK AND SEE HOW MANY THAT IS,,,, MAN LIKE THE DEFACIT!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Damn La Familia and ArtLoks got down today with the pics


I DIDNT EVEN POST MUCH,,, BUT I COULDNT HELP IT!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Az Side :wave:There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 4 guests)

*TREND SETTER*
*azrdr*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*Identity Original*
*aztecsef1*
*BIGBOO475365*
*bullet50*
*blkrag*
*ART LOKS*
*alexperezaip*
*Justin-Az*
*DRAGON BALL-Z*
*$POMONA RIDER$*
*Lunas64*+
*64sub*
*suicidal thoughts84*


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> BUUUUUUUUUUT BRING A 30 PACK TO THE NEXT MEETING ANYWAYS!! LMAO!!!





ART LOKS said:


> FUUUUUUCK,,,,, IF I COULD GO BACK AND SEE HOW MANY THAT IS,,,, MAN LIKE THE DEFACIT!!!!


I have a running total for you. You owe 750 budlights or 25- 30 packs AND COUNTING. Just here to help you out ART Loks my brother


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> I LOVE MY cock holster


WTF NELLY??? 

I THINK WHEN TATA SAID COWBOY ,,,HE MENT DALLAS COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> Az Side :wave:There are currently 22 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 4 guests)
> 
> *TREND SETTER*
> *azrdr*
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD FOR A WED


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Fuck this bull shit fuck everybody who doesn't like what I post :biggrin: hi az side and jk










:rofl:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> LOOKIN GOOD FOR A WED


 fo sho!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Damm it is!!!!!!!!!! pack house im in a Drop house i dont want to go back:banghead: noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!lol


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> You don't like it cause your not in it yet let me help. Fuck you compita lol jk your my boy


PINCHE SMILEY,, COMPITA GONNA HOP ON UR ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

It's all good art lok my bad I took it the wrong 
Way let's move forward so does that mean 

............Word of the day ........


......... Salute..........





lol. J/k.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

To Much Serious rap out there, so I figure I'll introduce you fellers to a goofy ass mo-fucker!!! haha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _No one trying to tell you how to run your club! And this time i didn call you or pm or text you! You got members in here always causing drama like posting pictures of plaques covering up other plaques! But i dont say anything! And theres alot more but i wont mention them. You got alot to learn about running a club homie. You just let your members go wild in here. No leadership. Next thing you do is allow our clubs to brawl at a car show! No homie! Your losing control! Get a grip! And tell your members to back off! Tell them not to reply to me! We're not a GANG ese! And please no one reply to this! Pm me or call me at 480-694-6660!_


hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> View attachment 383759


AW SHIT,,,,, IT JUST DAWNED ON ME THAT I DIDNT BRING :twak:THAT RIM FOR PLAYBOI13.....I GOT THAT OTHER RIM FOR YOU TOO HOMIE!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Let the chewing begin lol jk jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> That's cute you should print that out and put it on your back window and say sorry because you disrespected chihuahuas around the world. They are not pimps.what did he ever do to you :biggrin:



MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

compita said:


> calm the fuck down smiley or I will catch u on the street lol


I TOLD YOU SMILEYhno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> Mine!!! October 30th


OH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody have any tru-spokes they wanna trade from some 13x7 X-laced Z's?


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


>


DAMN NOW PLAYNOI13 GETTIN IN ON THE ACTION BY THE END OF THE YEAR WE ALL POSTIN TORTAS


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

I want to say sorry to Hector from 
Lowriderstyle its seams like people 
Jump all over his azz because of me 
I want to say sorry to the OG AZ SIDE 
For for the miss understanding ..
I just found out I'm human 
And we all make mistakes but only thing we 
Can do is learn from them 



I hope everyone has a good day ...


64 Joe


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> WAZZUP Homies Its like i havent been on lil fo a min. I come on to say Q-vo to all Az side n See things be poppin off all I can Say is "DAMN NOT AGAIN"


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA WHAT UP HOMIE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> OH SHIT IDENTITY IS OUT OF CONTROL :run::run: ERRBODY RUN AND HIDE! LOL


SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN WERE SOBER:machinegun:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> GOOD MORNING ASSHOLES


GOOD MORNING CHULADA!!!:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> no pitts buddy i did hear a ''awwwwwwwwwwwww'' from u when u seen them though..........jk



LIKE I SAID EARLIER,,,,,,,,,MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT UP TMACK!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THEY ARE TINY AND ADORABLE I WAS THINKING OF MAKING A STICKER AND PUTTING IT ON CAPRICE89'S BACK WINDOW.



YOU SURE ARE ON A ROLL TO BEIN MAS PUTO!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> AINT THAT Y THEY CALL U ART LOKS


 I KNOW HUH!!!:loco::boink::rimshot:


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> LIKE I SAID EARLIER,,,,,,,,,MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT UP TMACK!!


What's good bro


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

YO ART CHECK IT OUT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> I have a running total for you. You owe 750 budlights or 25- 30 packs AND COUNTING. Just here to help you out ART Loks my brother


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH OMG,,, IM LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> LIKE I SAID EARLIER,,,,,,,,,MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WHAT UP TMACK!!


ART U WATCHIN GEORGE LOPEZ OR WAT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> It's all good art lok my bad I took it the wrong
> Way let's move forward so does that mean
> 
> ............Word of the day ........
> ...


 JOE WE HAD A PROBLEM BEFORE,, BUT THERE WAS A 3RD PARTY INVOLVED,,,, AND WE LIKE GROWN ASS MEN TALKED BOUT IT AND SQUASHED IT HOMIE,, LIKE REAL MEN.. THAT SHIT WAS KU!!!

NOW IM AFRAID TO SALUTE CAUSE SOMEBODY WILL PUT ME ON BLAST!!!! 

BUT IF ITS A SALUTE YOU WANT.............................:naughty:






















CUDNT FIND A NAKED ONE BRO SORRY!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> I want to say sorry to Hector from
> Lowriderstyle its seams like people
> Jump all over his azz because of me
> I want to say sorry to the OG AZ SIDE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> What's good bro


WORK IS ALL I KNOW!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> YO ART CHECK IT OUT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> I want to say sorry to Hector from Lowriderstyle its seams like people Jump all over his azz because of me I want to say sorry to the OG AZ SIDE For for the miss understanding ..I just found out I'm human And we all make mistakes but only thing we Can do is learn from them I hope everyone has a good day ...64 Joe


We all love you joe. No **** we all no your slow poke joe...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> was up luna wat we havin more nick names for the weeks


Fine Ass Friday in in 2 days!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> I want to say sorry to Hector from
> Lowriderstyle its seams like people
> Jump all over his azz because of me
> I want to say sorry to the OG AZ SIDE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Fine Ass Friday in in 2 days!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Fine Ass Friday in in 2 days!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Fine Ass Friday in in 2 days!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> To Much Serious rap out there, so I figure I'll introduce you fellers to a goofy ass mo-fucker!!! haha


yeah budddddddddddddddy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARTINEZ79 (Sep 14, 2011)

:boink:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> hno:


:rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW MEMBER! PHX AZ CHAPTER!SHOW HIM SOME LUV AZ!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Fine Ass Friday in in 2 days!!!


ill be postin some bomb ass pics for friday


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARTINEZ79 said:


> :boink:


ok before you come up in here swanging :boink:them hips... who you be:squint:,,,I BE ART LOKS ,, AT LEAST THATS WHAT MY MOMMA WROTE ON MY UNDEROOS!!!!!:cheesy:

WELCOME TO FANTASY ISLAND!!!
AND THIS IS ELPHOENIXQUETZAL AND TATA LUNA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ill be postin some bomb ass pics for friday



*1.* bombass *48* up, *9* downhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/#http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#1)the pimp shiznit...2)tight,sick,awesome,cool...3)to have a fine ass.:bowrofl: Donkey's are after all, hot shit. 4)Exciting, enthralling,visually stimulating.
1):boink:That car is bombass! 2)That is the most bombass song I've ever heard:h5:. 3)Damn, bitch, you gotta :naughty:BOMBass:fool2:. 4)Why how bombass:rimshot: that news report was.
 


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *1.*
> bombass
> *48* up, *9* down
> 1)the pimp shiznit...2)tight,sick,awesome,cool...3)to have a fine ass.:bowrofl: Donkey's are after all, hot shit. 4)Exciting, enthralling,visually stimulating.
> ...


HAHA ART U A CLOWN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA ART U A CLOWN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THIS IS NO WAY IN DISRESPECT TO ANYBODY RELIGION,,,,, I JUST THAWT IS FUNNY THE LOOK ON HER FACE!!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Anybody have any tru-spokes they wanna trade from some 13x7 X-laced Z's?


 I have a set of 14x7 tru spoke reverse.. but they need to be restored if ur interested let me know.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> PINCHE SMILEY,, COMPITA GONNA HOP ON UR ASS!!!!!!!!!


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Anybody have any tru-spokes they wanna trade from some 13x7 X-laced Z's?


 I have a set of 14x7 reverse tru spokes that need to be restored let me know if you are interested.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I want a motorized one! So I have a free hand for  FAPPING ON TORTA TUESDAYS!!!


 FIXED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> I have a running total for you. You owe 750 budlights or 25- 30 packs AND COUNTING. Just here to help you out ART Loks my brother





ART LOKS said:


> ok before you come up in here swanging :boink:them hips... who you be:squint:,,,I BE ART LOKS ,, AT LEAST THATS WHAT MY MOMMA WROTE ON MY UNDEROOS!!!!!:cheesy:
> 
> WELCOME TO FANTASY ISLAND!!!
> AND THIS IS ELPHOENIXQUETZAL AND TATA LUNA!


new Total after this post is.......... 780 bud lights or 26 - 30 packs ayyyyyy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *Lunas64*  
I want a motorized one! So I have a free hand for FAPPING ON TORTA TUESDAYS!!! 



 FIXED!!!! :biggrin: 





BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> new Total after this post is.......... 780 bud lights or 26 - 30 packs ayyyyyy


IS THAT FINE FROM YOU OR HIM??


WAIT TILL BILLY SEE'S,,,HE GONNA :buttkick:KICK MY ASS,,,,, BUT HE'D HAFTA BE AN A STOOL LIKE THAT VATO IN THE PICK.....:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 30 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*Identity Original*+ 
*BigMandoAZ* 
*MANDOS69C/10* 
*aztecsef1* 
*ENCINAS*+ 
*Art Buck* 
*BIG E 602* 
*la familia c.c. Az*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 30 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *Identity Original*+
> ...


IS THIS A NEW RECORD:dunno:

WHERES THE DAMN HALL MONITER WHEN YOU NEED HIM!!!:twak:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> DAMN NOW PLAYNOI13 GETTIN IN ON THE ACTION BY THE END OF THE YEAR WE ALL POSTIN TORTAS


well i saw them in random pic thread.. and said to myself,
these tortas belong in OG AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I JUST READ THIS ON OGPLAYERS FACEBOOK.... PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ,,, AND SEND ME DONATIONS @ P.O. BOX 30PACK FOR ART LOKS FUND!!!



We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted y...our character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to ......help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments.* Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?

This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> well i saw them in random pic thread.. and said to myself,
> these tortas belong in OG AZ


THEM BISCUTS WERE A CHEATIN ON US IN ANOTHER THREAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Fine Ass Friday in in 2 days!!!


 :nono: :nono: WHY DO WE HAVE TO WAIT 2 MORE DAYS!!!??? :angry: TORTA SLAYER SAYS "BULLSHIT"!!!  LET'S GET SOME FINE ASSES ON HERE TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS;14724554]I JUST READ THIS ON OGPLAYERS FACEBOOK.... PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ,,, AND SEND ME DONATIONS @ P.O. BOX 30PACK FOR ART LOKS FUND!!!



We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted y...our character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to ......help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments.* Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?

This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THIS LAST PIC IS ALL YOU ART LOKS!!! :thumbsup: SORRY I COULDN'T FIND ONE GIVING YOUR OFFICIAL SALUTE HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 30 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *Identity Original*+
> ...


 :wave: WA'SAPPONING EVERYBODY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PERFECT EXAMPLE SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ART LOKS;14724554]I JUST READ THIS ON OGPLAYERS FACEBOOK.... PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ,,, AND SEND ME DONATIONS @ P.O. BOX 30PACK FOR ART LOKS FUND!!!:biggrin:



We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted y...our character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to ......help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments.* Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?

This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less.[/QUOTE]
​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


AYE GUEY.... ID BE CHOCOLATE WASTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

playboi13 said:


>


 :wow:  :wow:  OH MY CHI-CHIS!!!!! :naughty: I AM GONNA RUN OUT OF LOTION FAPPING TO THESE GIGANTIC MELONS!!! :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THIS LAST PIC IS ALL YOU ART LOKS!!! :thumbsup: SORRY I COULDN'T FIND ONE GIVING YOUR OFFICIAL SALUTE HOMIE!!!



holy moly


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow:  :wow:  OH MY CHI-CHIS!!!!! :naughty: I AM GONNA RUN OUT OF LOTION FAPPING TO THESE GIGANTIC MELONS!!! :fool2: :fool2:


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> AYE GUEY.... ID BE CHOCOLATE WASTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :cheesy: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! ART LOKS GOTS A CASE OF JUNGLE FEVER!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THIS LAST PIC IS ALL YOU ART LOKS!!! :thumbsup: SORRY I COULDN'T FIND ONE GIVING YOUR OFFICIAL SALUTE HOMIE!!!


THANKS ALOT MR SLAYER,,, I JUST GOT MECOS,,, WAIT WHAT:happysad: UUUUHHHH I MEAN MOCOS ALL OVER THE SCREEN!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> PERFECT EXAMPLE SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ART LOKS;14724554]I JUST READ THIS ON OGPLAYERS FACEBOOK.... PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ,,, AND SEND ME DONATIONS @ P.O. BOX 30PACK FOR ART LOKS FUND!!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



​[/QUOTE]
Yeah that's what I thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> holy moly


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! ART LOKS GOTS A CASE OF JUNGLE FEVER!!!


CHIT ART LOKS NO GOTTA PROBLEM WITH A SWIRL WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE DAT!!!!

COME TO BUTTHEAD!!




:bowrofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :roflmao::rofl:


:cheesy: JUS SAYIN THE TRUTH!!!  OH WAIT :h5: JUS FOUND A BOTTLE OF BABY OIL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

I like that posting about how a club should be I'm a solo rider was going to join a club but took my ride apart to wrap frame and ran into financial issues with the family so took a lil longer than it should but didn't wanna half ass shit anyways I was forgotten so if there is a club out there like this that actually helps one another out instead of just checking if you finished would love to join that one lol but yet to see it


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> THANKS ALOT MR SLAYER,,, I JUST GOT MECOS,,, WAIT WHAT:happysad: UUUUHHHH I MEAN MOCOS ALL OVER THE SCREEN!!


 :scrutinize: YOU AIN'T GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> CHIT ART LOKS NO GOTTA PROBLEM WITH A SWIRL WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE DAT!!!!COME TO BUTTHEAD!!
> 
> 
> 
> :bowrofl:


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> I JUST READ THIS ON OGPLAYERS FACEBOOK.... PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ,,, AND SEND ME DONATIONS @ P.O. BOX 30PACK FOR ART LOKS FUND!!!We were a car club, but we were friends, we were friends, but we were family, we were strong, and we were loyal. So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what we were. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted y...our character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to ......help you. We were your motivation, we were your escape, and we were creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they were more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them. We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together. For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments.* Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… We called to talk, to vent, to check up, to invite, to listen, and to remind you that we are there. Our phone calls were not just to see what you've done to your ride, they were to see what we could help you do to your ride. We didn't stop calling you when your car went down; we came to visit because you were down. We understood the difference between gangs and car clubs… Only the fake clubs didn't get it. When we gave respect to other car clubs, it was gladly returned. Because like them, we were a car club… Are you?This is dedicated to bringing back what being in a car club is all about. So whether your Hoppin on juice, slammed on bags, have an engine compartment filled with horsepower, or restore your beauty to original… When you join a car club, this is what you should expect. Never settle for anything less.


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow:  :wow:  OH MY CHI-CHIS!!!!! :naughty: I AM GONNA RUN OUT OF LOTION FAPPING TO THESE GIGANTIC MELONS!!! :fool2: :fool2:



(in my piasa accent) I THINK JU GONA GET A RACH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> I like that posting about how a club should be I'm a solo rider was going to join a club but took my ride apart to wrap frame and ran into financial issues with the family so took a lil longer than it should but didn't wanna half ass shit anyways I was forgotten so if there is a club out there like this that actually helps one another out instead of just checking if you finished would love to join that one lol but yet to see it


OH YOU FUCKED UP NOW..... IM GONNA GIVE YOU ONE CHOICE TO PICK WHO GONNA HIT YOU UP FIRST,,,, WHO DO YOU THINK BOYS AND GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!

I KNOW TATA LUNA AINT GONNA CALL,,, HES OUTTA TOWN RITE NOW,,,,HE'S IN FAPCITY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: JUS SAYIN THE TRUTH!!!  OH WAIT :h5: JUS FOUND A BOTTLE OF BABY OIL!!! :roflmao:


DEFINITLY,,,RACH!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK I JUST GOT A TEXT FROM ELPHOENIX,,, ALL PISSED BOUT THAT FANTASY ISLAND PICK,,,, HE SAID HE NOT THAT SHORT,,,,, I SAID HE NOT THAT TALL!!!!!:rimshot:


JUST KIDDIN BILLY DONT GO ALL :ninja: ON ME!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS ALL YOU MR SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST THAWT AZ SIDE,,,, JUST THINK OF OGPLAYER WUDDA BEEN HERE LAST NITE????hno:

:twak::angry::machinegun::guns::nono::buttkick::ninja::finger:

WUDDA ENDED LIKE THIS,,,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> I want to say sorry to Hector from
> Lowriderstyle its seams like people
> Jump all over his azz because of me
> I want to say sorry to the OG AZ SIDE
> ...




DONT GET IT TWISTED ITS FUNNY!!!!









THIS IS A JOKE!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> (in my piasa accent) I THINK JU GONA GET A RACH


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ARRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!! I AM SOOOOOOO GONNA RUN OUT OF BABY OIL TOO FAPPING TO THESE MASSIVE FUN BAGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS IS ALL YOU MR SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!


   GRACIAS ART LOKS!!! :thumbsup: I JUST RIGHT CLICK AND SAVED ALL THOSE PICS!!! :naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

alexperezaip said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> That's his "Identity"?!?!


THIS WAS WRITTEN BOUT THIS ARTIST,,, IT SUMS IT UP LIKE ME AND MY HUMOR,,, OFF THE WALL ...



Some people just don't get it that music is art and that art requires you to understand the artist's intent. 
Randy Newman's intent was﻿ to create a whimsical tune that pokes fun at prejudice by writing from the perspective of a bizarre point of view. 
Very clever.







SEE BILLY I GOTS LOVE FOR YOU,,,


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow: ARRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!! I AM SOOOOOOO GONNA RUN OUT OF BABY OIL TOO FAPPING TO THESE MASSIVE FUN BAGS!!!! :biggrin:


WTF?????????????????


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> 2 shows on the same day again, which one to roll to!


No Car fees, Just $1 admission to Park'n Swap...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> GRACIAS ART LOKS!!! :thumbsup: I JUST RIGHT CLICK AND SAVED ALL THOSE PICS!!! :naughty:


http://www.penelopeblackdiamond.com/webmaster/content/photo/20070904a/images/back.jpg


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: what up az side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

regal85 said:


> :wave: what up az side


OH CHIT ITS MR C!!!! WHAT UP MANIACO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SUP AZ SIDE JUST GOT DONE READING ALL THE B.S. AND FUCKEN ART LOKS ALWAYS TALKING SHIT GOOD THING I GOT PHOTO SHOP BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 23 users browsing this thread. (15 members and 8 guests)

*ART LOKS* :loco:
*regal85* :machinegun:
*unity_mike*








*97TownCar*:wave: 
*CLEMENTE*:fool2: 
*Knightstalker*:ninja: 
*KNIGHTS IMAGE C C* 
*cmz*:dunno: 
*elphoenixquetzal*+:barf: 
*ForeverMobinChevys* 
*playboi13*:naughty: 
*suicidal thoughts84*:shh: 
*smiley602*:biggrin: 
*BIGBOO475365*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SUP AZ SIDE JUST GOT DONE READING ALL THE B.S. AND FUCKEN ART LOKS ALWAYS TALKING SHIT GOOD THING I GOT PHOTO SHOP BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!













:finger:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> OH CHIT ITS MR C!!!! WHAT UP MANIACO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nothin much loks just checkin in since its been months since ive been on this bitch lol and like always theres drama  whats up with you?


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 23 users browsing this thread. (15 members and 8 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS* :loco:
> *regal85* :machinegun:
> ...


:roflmao:hahah art i now u would use the shooting guy as me lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

regal85 said:


> nothin much loks just checkin in since its been months since ive been on this bitch lol and like always theres drama  whats up with you?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> 2 shows on the same day again, which one to roll to!


 I would go to the one that was posted first which was the one at A&W but the other one is free....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THEM BISCUTS WERE A CHEATIN ON US IN ANOTHER THREAD!!!!!!!!!!


lol
yup.. but i set them hutches straight..


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


hahaha ur crazy homie


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> OK I JUST GOT A TEXT FROM ELPHOENIX,,, ALL PISSED BOUT THAT FANTASY ISLAND PICK,,,, HE SAID HE NOT THAT SHORT,,,,, I SAID HE NOT THAT TALL!!!!!:rimshot:
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDIN BILLY DONT GO ALL :ninja: ON ME!!!


HAHA THATS FUCKED UP BUT FUNNY SHIT :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*elphoenixquetzal**regal85*
*playboi13*
*Lunas64*+
*ForeverMobinChevys*
*Knightstalker*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*ART LOKS*+
*fertizona*
*cmz*
*KNIGHTS IMAGE C C*
*97TownCar*
*CLEMENTE*
*suicidal thoughts84*
*smiley602*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA THATS FUCKED UP BUT FUNNY SHIT :roflmao::roflmao:


MAN THATS HOW SHIT GETS STARTED,, YOU INSTIGATING!!!!:twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *elphoenixquetzal**regal85*
> *playboi13*
> *Lunas64*+
> *ForeverMobinChevys*
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> MAN THATS HOW SHIT GETS STARTED,, YOU INSTIGATING!!!!:twak:


Na I know better


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Na I know better


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Na I know better


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Wat up az side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mando said:


> Wat up az side


:squint:
:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I THOUGHT WHEN ALL THAT BS GOT STARTED...............




:bowrofl:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

YOUR SALUTE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND THEN I WAS LIKE THIS ALL MORNING READIN!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> comon weasel.... i was qouting ur words,,,,, i have mad respect for you!
> 
> it was a play on words!!!



Im not mad at you Mr Loks , and I also have mad respect for you.
No harm , No foul ... and I hope we can drink a beer and joke
about this ..Thats on the real !! homie ..Now leave me the fuck 
alone so I can see more tits & ass !! Haaaaaaaa..

Mr loks , it will take alot more then a misunderstanding
to brake up a friendship .. its all good !


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> YOUR SALUTE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Im not mad at you Mr Loks , and I also have mad respect for you.
> No harm , No foul ... and I hope we can drink a beer and joke
> about this ..Thats on the real !! homie ..Now leave me the fuck
> alone so I can see more tits & ass !! Haaaaaaaa..
> ...


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THATS A LOT OF PAGES WITHING THE LAST TWO DAYS LOL AZ SIDE IS BACK  P.S. FUCK ART LOKS FOR STARTING ALL THISS BULLSHIT J/K SHIT STARTER I MEAN ART LOKS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> MAN THATS HOW SHIT GETS STARTED,, YOU INSTIGATING!!!!:twak:


haha ya rite u n ELPHOENIX always clowin on each other


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IF OG WUDDA BEEN HERE SHE WUDDA RODE UP IN HERE LIKE THIS LAST NITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THATS A LOT OF PAGES WITHING THE LAST TWO DAYS LOL AZ SIDE IS BACK  P.S. FUCK ART LOKS FOR STARTING ALL THISS BULLSHIT J/K SHIT STARTER I MEAN ART LOKS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 16 guests)

*la familia c.c. Az* 
*KNIGHTS IMAGE C C* 
*playboi13* 
*Az_Chicano_1* 
*TREND SETTER* 
*ART LOKS* 
*smiley602*+ 
*suicidal thoughts84* 
*MY85TOY PHX AZ* 
*ForeverMobinChevys* 
*elphoenixquetzal* 
*blkrag* 
*ENCINAS* 
*Knightstalker* 
*fertizona* 
*regal85*

FULL HOUSE TODAY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> haha ya rite u n ELPHOENIX always clowin on each other


YA BUT WHEN I FIRST MET HIM ON HERE I WAS LIKE...................................


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YA BUT WHEN I FIRST MET HIM ON HERE I WAS LIKE...................................


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 16 guests)
> 
> *la familia c.c. Az*
> *KNIGHTS IMAGE C C*
> ...


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


SMART ASS :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> SMART ASS :biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO WITH MY CLUB AND MY MEMBERS!!! YOU GOT ENOUGH STUFF YOU SHOULD BE TAKING CARE OF IN YOUR OWN CLUB!!! DONT CALL ME OR PM ME. JUST RESPECT WHAT I ASK! I DONT TELL YOU HOW TO RUN YOU WORLDWIDE CLUBS AND I WILL NEVER NEED YOU TO TELL ME HOW TO RUN MINE!! NUFF SAID.... NOW WHERE WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WET N WILD WEDNESDAYS???




:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


I KNEW U WERE GONNA DO SOMETHING LIK THAT :thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:


HEY UR SUPPOSED TO BE LOOKING AT TITS AND ASS AND NOT READING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> I KNEW U WERE GONNA DO SOMETHING LIK THAT :thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (22 members and 19 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*BLVD66* 
*smiley602* 
*KNIGHTS IMAGE C C* 
*la familia c.c. Az* 
*sixtyfive rag* 
*fertizona* 
*ForeverMobinChevys* 
*suicidal thoughts84* 
*Identity Original*+ 
*TREND SETTER* 
*ENCINAS*+ 
*Az_Chicano_1* 
*gordo1234* 
*BIGBOO475365* 
*:RO~Chucky:* 
*elphoenixquetzal*+ 
*playboi13* 
*blkrag* 
*Knightstalker*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> holy moly


i concur... DAAAAMMMMN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART ON A ROLL ARE WE GONNA MAKE PAGE 6000 TODAY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:QUE????


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> OH YOU FUCKED UP NOW..... IM GONNA GIVE YOU ONE CHOICE TO PICK WHO GONNA HIT YOU UP FIRST,,,, WHO DO YOU THINK BOYS AND GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I KNOW TATA LUNA AINT GONNA CALL,,, HES OUTTA TOWN RITE NOW,,,,HE'S IN FAPCITY!!


THE HALL MONITOR??? lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY YOU FOCKERS,,, THAT ONE WAS ALL ME,,,, CUT UR SHIT !!!!

[h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *BigMandoAZ*  
holy moly



i concur... DAAAAMMMMN


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


DAMN IT ART U GONNA PUT A PIC OF EVERYTHNG I SAY HUH HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ART IS SITTING ON A POLE ARE WE GONNA MAKE PAGE 6000TODAY


 I hope not





oh and fixeded it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ART ON A ROLL ARE WE GONNA MAKE PAGE 6000TODAY


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> THE HALL MONITOR??? lol jk


YOU READIN TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Whats good big C?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:QUE????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> DAMN IT ART U GONNA PUT A PIC OF EVERYTHNG I SAY HUH HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I hope not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:


THERE YOU GO BILLY THE PIC I DIDNT GET TO TAKE AND DOPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:


:barf::barf::barf:That is an ugly car though


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THERE YOU GO BILLY THE PIC I DIDNT GET TO TAKE AND DOPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I know huh!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*BLVD66*:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :barf::barf::barf:That is an ugly car though


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THERE YOU GO BILLY THE PIC I DIDNT GET TO TAKE AND DOPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


 I still havent forgotten that you even took video y nada no pontiac:tears:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *BLVD66*:thumbsup:


I do like your guys stlye of taking pics though:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :barf::barf::barf:That is an ugly car though


C'mon homie, everyone knows beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I do like your guys stlye of taking pics though:thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> C'mon homie, everyone knows beauty is in the eye of the *beer* holder!


YUP!!!:rofl:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I still havent forgotten that you even took video y nada no pontiac:tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I do like your guys stlye of taking pics though:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> C'mon homie, everyone knows beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 42 users reading a novela and Fapping. (19 members and 23 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*aztecsef1*
*ForeverMobinChevys*
*The1and0nly*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*TREND SETTER*
*Justin-Az*+
*playboi13*
*unity_mike*
*fertizona*
*4_ever_green*
*ART LOKS*+
*suicidal thoughts84*
*Identity Original*
*sixtyfive rag*
*Lunas64*+
*smiley602*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:guns:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:Explains alot


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 42 users reading a novela and Fapping. (19 members and 23 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *aztecsef1*
> ...


:twak:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> HEY YOU FOCKERS,,, THAT ONE WAS ALL ME,,,, CUT UR SHIT !!!!
> 
> [h=2]
> 
> ...


 dont be stingy homie.. theres plenty of torta to go around,
and me rikey it all


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> :twak:


Bwahahaha:finger:








































.































a Art Loks le gusta que le piquen en el chisme


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :guns:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 39 still havent finished reading and fapping. (18 members and 21 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*SPIRITRUNNER74*
*Lunas64*+
*ART LOKS*+
*suicidal thoughts84*
*ForeverMobinChevys*
*CLEMENTE*
*unity_mike*
*aztecsef1*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*BigMandoAZ*+
*kraz13*
*playboi13*
*Knightstalker*
*The1and0nly*
*Justin-Az*+
*4_ever_green*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> dont be stingy homie.. theres plenty of torta to go around,
> and me rikey it all


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 39 still havent finished reading and fapping. (18 members and 21 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *SPIRITRUNNER74*
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


just like it says in my signature.. i like em ass up face down


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 39 still havent finished reading and fapping. (18 members and 21 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *SPIRITRUNNER74*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 42 users reading a novela and Fapping. (19 members and 23 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *aztecsef1*
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:


Hell yeah its a SLAMMED PONTIAC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FOR ONCE MORE MEMBERS THAT VISITORS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Hell yeah its a SLAMMED PONTIAC


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> FOR ONCE MORE MEMBERS THAT VISITORS


And no Drama, OG AZ SIDE IS BACK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> And no Drama, OG AZ SIDE IS BACK


YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP....... OR MEET ME HERE WADDEL GANGSTA!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> And no Drama, OG AZ SIDE IS BACK


 That's a relief how you doing Justin


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Hell yeah its a SLAMMED PONTIAC


Almost like the one you had..........lol just messing


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

DAMN THATS ALOT OF SHIT TO READ.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> C'mon homie, everyone knows beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


HELL YEAH IT IS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Almost like the one you had..........lol just messing


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP....... OR MEET ME HERE WADDEL GANGSTA!!!


 Uuuuffff that nowhere close to Waddell yes theirs 2 LL's in Waddell


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP....... OR MEET ME HERE WADDEL GANGSTA!!!


Hell no IO dont fuck wit Frys ****** there get to gangsta.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ahhh.. well homies... ive spent my whole shift on OG AZ side,
time well spent, and money well paid


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

RICKY


SO YOU AND LOWRIDER STYLE ARE NO LONGER?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>


:rimshot:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Uuuuffff that nowhere close to Waddell yes theirs 2 LL's in Waddell


You live in Waddell also?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> ahhh.. well homies... ive spent my whole shift on OG AZ side,
> time well spent, and money well paid


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> DAMN THATS ALOT OF SHIT TO READ.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Uuuuffff that nowhere close to Waddell yes theirs 2 LL's in Waddell


you and justin??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> RICKY
> 
> 
> SO YOU AND LOWRIDER STYLE ARE NO LONGER?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ahhh.. well homies... ive spent my whole shift on OG AZ side,
> time well spent, and money well paid


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

got to give it up to Ronnie. Low Life Magazine putting in work. Found this in another thread


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> HEY UR SUPPOSED TO BE LOOKING AT TITS AND ASS AND NOT READING!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oopsss . LOL !!! taking a break ...i need
to wash my hands , HHaaaaaa !!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> DAMN THATS ALOT OF SHIT TO READ.


Mike it's only about a 12 pack worth of reading. You'll be finished before you know it


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Oopsss . LOL !!! taking a break ...i need
> to wash my hands , HHaaaaaa !!


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 42 users reading a novela and Fapping. (19 members and 23 guests)
> 
> *elphoenixquetzal*
> *aztecsef1*
> ...


If I see anyone at the show this weekend. I'll know who was fapping all day cause you guys are going to have a big STY on your eye.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Identity Original said:


> Mike it's only about a 12 pack worth of ready. You'll be finished before you know it


LOL. I READ SLOW. MAKE IT A 18PK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

aztecsef1 said:


> I have a set of 14x7 reverse tru spokes that need to be restored let me know if you are interested.


PM returned. I'm interested but they would need to be restored.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> If I see anyone at the show this weekend. I'll know who was fapping all day cause you guys are going to have a big STY on your eye.


note to self::::: buy stunner shades!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> LOL. I READ SLOW. MAKE IT A 18PK


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> You live in Waddell also?[/QUOTE
> 
> just about :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Justin-Az said:
> 
> 
> > You live in Waddell also?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


is this a reward..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I'LL Be Back  ......going to facebook.


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:


nice suburban, its hard to see with that pontiac in the way :rimshot: :inout::drama:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The cool thing about The Clapper is it doubles as a strobe light during sex...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> nice suburban, its hard to see with that pontiac in the way :rimshot: :inout::drama:


I agree it is a nice suburban I think thats what he was trying to take a picture of but then they parked this beast in front when he took the picture


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


LOL MY BROWN EYES HURT


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> It will be removed if anyone is offended! :rofl:





64sub said:


> nice suburban, its hard to see with that pontiac in the way :rimshot: :inout::drama:


:roflmao::wow::rofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> THEY ARE TINY AND ADORABLE I WAS THINKING OF MAKING A STICKER AND PUTTING IT ON CAPRICE89'S BACK WINDOW.



i like this one better


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> note to self::::: buy stunner shades!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/43-c...1427-welcome-city-locs-custom-sunglasses.html


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i like this one better
> View attachment 384124


cool thing about chihuahuas is they were pets of our kings
back in the days


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> The cool thing about The Clapper is it doubles as a strobe light during sex...


Interesting!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> The cool thing about The Clapper is it doubles as a strobe light during sex...


Usaully you dont want to hear the word clap and sex together but this is ok lol eww


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> LOL MY BROWN EYES HURT


"mental illness or narcotics addiction" wow thats a tuff choice!!!! lmao!!!


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

i know i dont really say much but elphoenixquetzl you were right was takin forever to read the novel and kept gettin busy at work damn job hahaha but pretty good 
also art loks you seem like a cool ass cat and the salute its hilarious hope to meet ya someday and work towards that salute cuz you all seem like some great and fun peolple to hangaround with and drink as i see with all the owed bud light mmmmm mmmmmmmm lol and last but not the least familiacc, art loks, and mando keep postin some of the great pics around yesssirr 
So art loks with all due respect hope i can pass the salute hahahah:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

fertizona said:


> i know i dont really say much but elphoenixquetzl you were right was takin forever to read the novel and kept gettin busy at work damn job hahaha but pretty good
> also art loks you seem like a cool ass cat and the salute its hilarious hope to meet ya someday and work towards that salute cuz you all seem like some great and fun peolple to hangaround with and drink as i see with all the owed bud light mmmmm mmmmmmmm lol and last but not the least familiacc, art loks, and mando keep postin some of the great pics around yesssirr
> So art loks with all due respect hope i can pass the salute hahahah:finger:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

fertizona said:


> i know i dont really say much but elphoenixquetzl you were right was takin forever to read the novel and kept gettin busy at work damn job hahaha but pretty good
> also art loks you seem like a cool ass cat and the salute its hilarious hope to meet ya someday and work towards that salute cuz you all seem like some great and fun peolple to hangaround with and drink as i see with all the owed bud light mmmmm mmmmmmmm lol and last but not the least familiacc, art loks, and mando keep postin some of the great pics around yesssirr
> So art loks with all due respect hope i can pass the salute hahahah:finger:




HAAA thats awesome FERTIZONA, Art is a very cool dude. Glad you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> YA BUT WHEN I FIRST MET HIM ON HERE I WAS LIKE...................................



its more like


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

fertizona said:


> i know i dont really say much but elphoenixquetzl you were right was takin forever to read the novel and kept gettin busy at work damn job hahaha but pretty good
> also art loks you seem like a cool ass cat and the salute its hilarious hope to meet ya someday and work towards that salute cuz you all seem like some great and fun peolple to hangaround with and drink as i see with all the owed bud light mmmmm mmmmmmmm lol and last but not the least familiacc, art loks, and mando keep postin some of the great pics around yesssirr
> So art loks with all due respect hope i can pass the salute hahahah:finger:


Come on by the show this weekend. Art will be paying a small part of what he owes!!! You can have a few with us! Bring 2 -30 packs Art!! Caro- Subtract from what he owes!! thanks... still should be over 700 Beers!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> [/COLOR]HAAA thats awesome FERTIZONA, Art is a very cool dude. Glad you have a sense of humor.


X2!!


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks ive got to or time will just go bye and i wont enjoy it and to mr luna id be glad too ill try to head up that way if i get the chance thanks 


Identity Original said:


> [/COLOR]HAAA thats awesome FERTIZONA, Art is a very cool dude. Glad you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:finger::finger::finger:

There are currently 28 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 10 guests)

Knightstalker, ART LOKS, Lunas64, chevycaprice89, la familia c.c. Az, CLEMENTE, blkrag, Identity Original, aztecsef1, 97TownCar, suicidal thoughts84, dropped_97blazer, ARIZA70, Justin-Az, unity_mike, playboi13, ForeverMobinChevys


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fertizona said:


> i know i dont really say much but elphoenixquetzl you were right was takin forever to read the novel and kept gettin busy at work damn job hahaha but pretty good
> also art loks you seem like a cool ass cat and the salute its hilarious hope to meet ya someday and work towards that salute cuz you all seem like some great and fun peolple to hangaround with and drink as i see with all the owed bud light mmmmm mmmmmmmm lol and last but not the least familiacc, art loks, and mando keep postin some of the great pics around yesssirr
> So art loks with all due respect hope i can pass the salute hahahah:finger:


















wait for it.............












:naughty:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fertizona said:


> Thanks ive got to or time will just go bye and i wont enjoy it and to mr luna id be glad too ill try to head up that way if i get the chance thanks


dont let him know where you live bro whatever you dohno:












oh shit back over 700!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> its more like


:squint:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> If I see anyone at the show this weekend. I'll know who was fapping all day cause you guys are going to have a big STY on your eye.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> :finger:


What up Justin Beiber


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :finger::finger::finger:
> 
> There are currently 28 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 10 guests)
> 
> Knightstalker, ART LOKS, Lunas64, chevycaprice89, la familia c.c. Az, CLEMENTE, blkrag, Identity Original, aztecsef1, 97TownCar, suicidal thoughts84, dropped_97blazer, ARIZA70, Justin-Az, unity_mike, playboi13, ForeverMobinChevys


see the salute from state to state!!!!!

a salute from knightstalker,, lady c,, and there cat!!!!!! from new mexico!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Come on by the show this weekend. Art will be paying a small part of what he owes!!! You can have a few with us! Bring 2 -30 packs Art!! Caro- Subtract from what he owes!! thanks... still should be over 700 Beers!!





fertizona said:


> Thanks ive got to or time will just go bye and i wont enjoy it and to mr luna id be glad too ill try to head up that way if i get the chance thanks


Dont do it bro its a Trap!!! He doesnt have a bad back for no reason!!



























J/K Mr. Moon


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> see the salute from state to state!!!!!
> 
> a salute from knightstalker,, lady c,, and there cat!!!!!! from new mexico!!!!
> :thumbsup:



Is this one better? More "politically correct "?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> dont let him know where you live bro whatever you dohno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA i had forgotten about this pic!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Dont do it bro its a Trap!!! He doesnt have a bad back for no reason!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> Is this one better? More "politically correct "?


oh shit its the new one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>



































.

















:fool2:


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

haaaaahaaaahaaaaaaa ill keep that in mind and el phoenixquetzal ill pass on why the backs bad lmao:sprint:


ART LOKS said:


> dont let him know where you live bro whatever you dohno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>


BEST ENJOYED ON MUTE!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

fertizona said:


> haaaaahaaaahaaaaaaa ill keep that in mind and el phoenixquetzal ill pass on why the backs bad lmao:sprint:


Just trying to look out for you homie:roflmao:


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

good lookin out just hopr that budlight dont hypnotize me lol jk


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahbwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahabwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha


ok it wasnt that funny


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok az side,,, check this out,,,,,,, i think we hit a new low low......


i think its funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this was just pm's to me by a friend!!!:thumbsup:

(i cut out the first part) 




...""well anyways real quick question ...can you tell me of any upcoming shows ....im trying to go through and omg all i see is titties and ass!!!!!! lol not bad though i like it its just i dont got alot of time on my hands lol ""




az side ttt!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

fertizona said:


> good lookin out just hopr that budlight dont hypnotize me lol jk


if it taste funny dont drink it if you start feeling sleepy ask for help...:thumbsup:













lol


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok az side,,, check this out,,,,,,, i think we hit a new low low......
> 
> 
> i think its funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


TtT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fertizona said:


> good lookin out just hopr that budlight dont hypnotize me lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> if it taste funny dont drink it if you start feeling sleepy ask for help...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Two drunks had just gotten thrown out of the bar and are walking down the street when they come across this dog, sitting on the curb, licking his balls. 
They stand there watching and after a while one of them says, " I sure wish I could do that!"
The other one looks at him and says, "Well, I think I'd pet him first".


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

aaaggghhhhh hhh arts already tryin lmao good thing ive the the coldest beer in our town next door aahhhhhh ill be much beter once i close the shop door lol :nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ok az side,,, check this out,,,,,,, i think we hit a new low low......
> 
> 
> i think its funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Dont titties and ass make the world go round? AZSIDE TTMFT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> Two drunks had just gotten thrown out of the bar and are walking down the street when they come across this dog, sitting on the curb, licking his balls.
> They stand there watching and after a while one of them says, " I sure wish I could do that!"
> The other one looks at him and says, "Well, I think I'd pet him first".


ROFLMAO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_　
__







　
　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　









　
　 __UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: _
_*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 

_


_








_​


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> BEST ENJOYED ON MUTE!!


Yeah the music sucks but rthem cowgirls looked ready to ride LOL.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

fertizona said:


> good lookin out just hopr that budlight dont hypnotize me lol jk


If Luna says look into my eyes. Don't do it !!!! Or his famous line. Lets go grab a beer homie. JUST :sprint:


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

hahaha:wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> If Luna says look into my eyes. Don't do it !!!! Or his famous line. Lets go grab a beer homie. JUST :sprint:


oh yea i forgot about the eyes how could i forget about that or if he offers you a ride home dont do it, LMAO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST MESSING LOL LUNA IS A COOL HOMIE!!!


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

and resist the impqala damn its gonna be a trick question then huh lmao


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> If Luna says look into my eyes. Don't do it !!!! Or his famous line. Lets go grab a beer homie. JUST :sprint:



hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> oh yea i forgot about the eyes how could i forget about that or if he offers you a ride home dont do it, LMAO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

lmao hahaha thanks all for the great hospuitality but im out this mutha gotta get them cold ones and off to la casa ill get back at everyone manana :inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fertizona said:


> and resist the impqala damn its gonna be a trick question then huh lmao


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

This gos out to a damn-good Homie !
Mr ART LOKS !!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Got dam Art thats a torta fest there, ****** aint gonna be able to decide which one to fap to.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

http://youtu.be/dKBUUXm0eow


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> This gos out to a damn-good Homie !
> Mr ART LOKS !!





on that note,,, now that the az side is back to normal!!!!!! ima go home,,,, thank you for ur support!!!!!

was good talking to u bro!!! we will have that cold one soon!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

fertizona said:


> lmao hahaha thanks all for the great hospuitality but im out this mutha gotta get them cold ones and off to la casa ill get back at everyone manana :inout:


Laterz Homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Got dam Art thats a torta fest there, ****** aint gonna be able to decide which one to fap to.


faptapulious!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> oh yea i forgot about the eyes how could i forget about that or if he offers you a ride home dont do it, LMAO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> on that note,,, now that the az side is back to normal!!!!!! ima go home,,,, thank you for ur support!!!!!
> 
> was good talking to u bro!!! we will have that cold one soon!!!!:thumbsup:


Later homie!! Later AZ SIDE!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

That shit was too damn funny! Do I really have them eyes? Lol. Btw Loks. Wayyyyyyy over 700


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Another pic from the Rollerz Only Food Drive! 








_


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ !!!!!! I GOT A REQUEST THROW SOME MUSIC VIDEO'S UP THAT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH RAIN!!!!!!!!! I SAW YOU WALKIN IN THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE I SEE ART STARTED EARLY DIDNT WANNA WAIT TILL FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> PERFECT EXAMPLE SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ART LOKS;14724554]I JUST READ THIS ON OGPLAYERS FACEBOOK.... PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ,,, AND SEND ME DONATIONS @ P.O. BOX 30PACK FOR ART LOKS FUND!!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



​[/QUOTE]



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt good night az side


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning az work time.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

good morning az! Just got done changing out some solenoidshno::thumbsup:. Good excuse to drink some brewskies this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

aztecsef1 said:


> Whats good big C?


big sef dogg in the house lol whats good homie


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

whats good AZ


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

INTRUDERS TMFT!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

knightowl480 said:


>



Whats up homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good AZ


whats up mr mac!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Im not mad at you Mr Loks , and I also have mad respect for you.
> No harm , No foul ... and I hope we can drink a beer and joke
> about this ..Thats on the real !! homie ..Now leave me the fuck
> alone so I can see more tits & ass !! Haaaaaaaa..
> ...


OG WEASEL :thumbsup: 



ForeverMobinChevys said:


> No Car fees, Just $1 admission to Park'n Swap...



:banghead: no shows for me on saturday!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> OG WEASEL :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up mr mac!


shit being lazy today......... so same as always


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> shit being lazy today......... so same as always


lazy ass mofo :roflmao:





chevycaprice89 said:


> :dunno:


yeah, gotta put the new brake caliper on the blazer and work on some other shit too


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


 This remindes me of a big girl fight that broke out at mill ave along time ago some girls rocked some up scaled girls world up i was worried about my 68 getting hit by the 2 of chicks going at it next to my driver door and didn't know how or what to say so I yelled rip her shirt off they stopped fighting looked at me like fuucker, but it got them to stop thought I'd share That


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....
__

I want to apologize to the whole AZ Side. To my car club. And especially Luna for saying all the negitive things i said. I need to stay focus on my campaign to warn kids about drug use. I feel i weaking club attendance for that show and i want to apologize for that also. 
Please forgive me. You gonna see a new me in here now. If i act a fool again I WILL BAN myself from here!

Much Lowrider Luv & Respect....
The Founder of Lowrider Style Car Club.










_


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

to be on the safeside , bann yourself NOW !!!!!:rofl::run: i kiddd


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> to be on the safeside , bann yourself NOW !!!!!:rofl::run: i kiddd


Lol! Hope you and your familia recovered 100% homie. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

MIKEY BEER ME !!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Lol! Hope you and your familia recovered 100% homie. :biggrin:



doing much better thx


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

I got this 22" rims for sale. I took them off a 99 6 lug suburban, asking 600 o.b.o.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


never been that big a fan of batman until now


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


i like to bang woman from behind


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

what up art lokz.. did u bring that to work today homie...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> __
> 
> I want to apologize to the whole AZ Side. To my car club. And especially Luna for saying all the negitive things i said. I need to stay focus on my campaign to warn kids about drug use. I feel i weaking club attendance for that show and i want to apologize for that also.
> ...


make sure its real hector!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Az_Chicano_1 said:


> View attachment 384297





Lunas64 said:


> That shit was too damn funny! Do I really have them eyes? Lol. Btw Loks. Wayyyyyyy over 700





la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS GOOD AZ SIDE I SEE ART STARTED EARLY DIDNT WANNA WAIT TILL FRIDAY :thumbsup:





smiley602 said:


> Good morning az work time.





The1and0nly said:


> Ttt





chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:





97TownCar said:


>





Knightstalker said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


> good morning az! Just got done changing out some solenoidshno::thumbsup:. Good excuse to drink some brewskies this morning! :biggrin:





suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good AZ





NEWCOMING said:


> INTRUDERS TMFT!!!





danny chawps said:


> MIKEY BEER ME !!!!!
> View attachment 384476





danny chawps said:


> doing much better thx





playboi13 said:


> never been that big a fan of batman until now





playboi13 said:


> thats my style





i only got one dam thing to say to you all!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> what up art lokz.. did u bring that to work today homie...


awe fuck bro!!!! no,,, but you can come to my shop homie we can take a ride to my cantone and get it!!!! my bad,,,, got my head up my ass!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> to be on the safeside , bann yourself NOW !!!!!:rofl::run: i kiddd


bwhahahahaha funny shit


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> thats my style


:rofl:i have a feeling this is gonna come back and bite you in the ass.... 

no ****,,,,,,i like em like that,, blahahahah,,,,,,,,,

you figgadeal me:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

chilango's-67 said:


> I got this 22" rims for sale. I took them off a 99 6 lug suburban, asking 600 o.b.o.


que onda chilango????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*Identity Original*
*bullet50*
*97TownCar*
*ART LOKS*
*suicidal thoughts84*
*chilango's-67*
whats up homies?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> *Identity Original*
> *bullet50*
> *97TownCar*
> *ART LOKS*
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> :wave:


hey whats up, man last night i had to go back like 20 pages and when i tried to reply to some shit the websirte started acting stupid.... everyother website like, redtube. onion booty, ect ect were fast as hell!!!!!! lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> __
> 
> I want to apologize to the whole AZ Side. To my car club. And especially Luna for saying all the negitive things i said. I need to stay focus on my campaign to warn kids about drug use. I feel i weaking club attendance for that show and i want to apologize for that also.
> ...


you always do the same thing,, put all kinds of people on blast disrespect this thread ,,,and then try to apologize,, comon now,,,,no disrespect, just stating the facts,, like i told you before,, you talk all nice ,,,and then you flip out,,,,i say 2 faced,, but i guess the politically correct way is

Bipolar disorder 

"Manic depression" redirects here. For other uses, see Manic depression (disambiguation).
*Bipolar disorder* or *bipolar affective disorder*, historically known as *manic–depressive disorder*, is a psychiatric diagnosis that describes a category of mood disorders defined by the presence of one or more episodes of abnormally elevated energy levels, cognition, and mood with or without one or more depressive episodes. The elevated moods are clinically referred to as mania or, if milder, hypomania. Individuals who experience manic episodes also commonly experience depressive episodes, or symptoms, or a mixed state in which features of both mania and depression are present at the same time.[SUP][2][/SUP] These events are usually separated by periods of "normal" mood; but, in some individuals, depression and mania may rapidly alternate, which is known as rapid cycling. Severe manic episodes can sometimes lead to such psychotic symptoms as delusions and hallucinations. The disorder has been subdivided into bipolar I, bipolar II, cyclothymia, and other types, based on the nature and severity of mood episodes experienced; the range is often described as the bipolar spectrum.


this is all you.


if you really plan keep ur word hector,,,
i suggest that you enjoy ur time on here before u have to ban urself!!!

i used to have an anger problem,,years ago,, i wud flip in a heartbeat,years ago,, i wudda found you and dealt with you without thinking ,, and i wudda regretted it later,, cause im not a mean person,,,,but my sons and my nefews and neices,, have made me become humble.... you know what i mean,, that feeling you get when you hold ur son hector,,, that feeling. 

its an awesome feeling,,, let that guide you and help you!!:thumbsup:

Art Loks
IFFI!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hey whats up, man last night i had to go back like 20 pages and when i tried to reply to some shit the websirte started acting stupid.... everyother website like, redtube. onion booty, ect ect were fast as hell!!!!!! lol


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> awe fuck bro!!!! no,,, but you can come to my shop homie we can take a ride to my cantone and get it!!!! my bad,,,, got my head up my ass!!


no prob ... i get off at 5 is that cool .


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS GOOD HOMIES


this chorizo(no ****) and egg burrito wit cheese and beans that i got from doras kitchen @ minute liqours ,,,, oh and the 2 bottles of liquor i bawt 2!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hey whats up, man last night i had to go back like 20 pages and when i tried to reply to some shit the websirte started acting stupid.... everyother website like, redtube. onion booty, ect ect were fast as hell!!!!!! lol


Same old BS, got started for no reason. 
La Familia post up so good stuff the other day you did miss that, and you know Art Loks won't be out done so he started post up girls and now everyone will have a sty in there eye on Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> no prob ... i get off at 5 is that cool .


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> i like to bang woman from behind


:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> this chorizo(no ****) and egg burrito wit cheese and beans that i got from doras kitchen @ minute liqours ,,,, oh and the 2 bottles of liquor i bawt 2!!!!:thumbsup:


HAHA COOL COOL U GONNA GET EVERYBODY HUNGRY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Same old BS, got started for no reason.
> La Familia post up so good stuff the other day you did miss that, and you know Art Loks won't be out done so he started post up girls and now everyone will have a sty in there eye on Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> :thumbsup:


to late i qouted you,,,, its there !


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Same old BS, got started for no reason.
> La Familia post up so good stuff the other day you did miss that, and you know Art Loks won't be out done so he started post up girls and now everyone will have a sty in there eye on Saturday. :biggrin:


HAHA ORALE WILL DO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Same old BS, got started for no reason.
> La Familia post up so good stuff the other day you did miss that, and you know Art Loks won't be out done so he started post up girls and now everyone will have a sty in there eye on Saturday. :biggrin:


i thawt that only happened when you seen this...........................................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA ORALE WILL DO


maniaco,,,,,, she was tellin ben that you posted up some good stuff,,,,,, she wasnt telling you to....
but go ahead,, go ahead!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> to late i qouted you,,,, its there !


hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> you always do the same thing,, put all kinds of people on blast disrespect this thread ,,,and then try to apologize,, comon now,,,,no disrespect, just stating the facts,, like i told you before,, you talk all nice ,,,and then you flip out,,,,i say 2 faced,, but i guess the politically correct way is
> 
> Bipolar disorder
> 
> ...


Ghetto Dr. Phil Art Loks!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS GOOD HOMIES


whats going on homie???


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> you always do the same thing,, put all kinds of people on blast disrespect this thread ,,,and then try to apologize,, comon now,,,,no disrespect, just stating the facts,, like i told you before,, you talk all nice ,,,and then you flip out,,,,i say 2 faced,, but i guess the politically correct way is
> 
> Bipolar disorder
> 
> ...





Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> Ghetto Dr. Phil Art Loks!!!!


:roflmao: yes he is :rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









resize these torta beezy's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> Ghetto Dr. Phil Art Loks!!!!


i read alot!!!! knowledge is power!!!







:rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


>


what you mean????!!! what are you trying to say ART??? Fuck this shit , WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TRYING TO CALL ME YOU FUCKIN ASSHOLE, _FUCKIN SHIIIIIIT!!!!!!







































I'M SORRY ART, IM BIPOLAR...... SORRY AGAIN ART.......LOL :roflmao:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> View attachment 384500
> 
> View attachment 384501
> 
> ...


not gonna happen,, stay bout same size!!:banghead:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> Same old BS, got started for no reason.
> La Familia post up so good stuff the other day you did miss that, and you know Art Loks won't be out done so he started post up girls and now everyone will have a sty in there eye on Saturday. :biggrin:





ART LOKS said:


> i thawt that only happened when you seen this...........................................




THAT IS THE ONLY TIME THAT HAPPENS.... LOL


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> :roflmao: yes he is :rofl:


WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> what you mean????!!! what are you trying to say ART??? Fuck this shit , WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TRYING TO CALL ME YOU FUCKIN ASSHOLE, _FUCKIN SHIIIIIIT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh BOB SAGET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Somebody should organize a picnic with all of the members in just the AZ topics.......Make name badges because I'm BAD with names. Bring out the families and just chill.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> THAT IS THE ONLY TIME THAT HAPPENS.... LOL


I KNEW IT WASNT AN URBAN LEGEND!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats going on homie???


was up ben nothin much man jus posted gonna post some tortas for the homies


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> I KNEW IT WASNT AN URBAN LEGEND!!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This is the website
http://thickarabgirls.com/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<<<<<<<<<<<FUCKHEAD

THERES MY NICKNAME



WHAT UP SIR JAMES,, WHATS GOOD WITCHA!!!


IF WE DID A PICNIC DATE,,, SOMEBODY WUD PUT A SHOW ON THAT DATE:banghead:

BUT GOOD IDEA!!!!!!

LUNA,,,,,


OGPLAYER ON FOOD...
DJ BROKEBACK VATO ON THE WHEELS OF STEEL.

BIG BEN ON THE BANDA...


MIKEE ON THE DRANK..

PLAN JOE ON THE MMA SECURITY.

BIG MANDO, AND MOBIN CHEVYS ON THE CANON'S 


AND ART LOKS ON THE BORRACHO CAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![QUOTE=PLANETGETLOW;14729198]Somebody should organize a picnic with all of the members in just the AZ topics.......Make name badges because I'm BAD with names. Bring out the families and just chill.[/QUOTE]


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THIS ONE FOR ART LOKS


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Somebody should organize a picnic with all of the members in just the AZ topics.......Make name badges because I'm BAD with names. Bring out the families and just chill.


what up james.. u ready for another cruise homie


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


why is she cleaning that pos car..she should be giving me lapdances


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> This is the website
> http://thickarabgirls.com/


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm good brother, just on my lunch break real quick. Gonna toss some money at the 65 here pretty quick. Need some carpet and that stayfast top like you can't imagine.

How's life?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THIS ONE FOR ART LOKS


sorry art.. but rikey this one too.. damn those are nice nalgas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THIS ONE FOR ART LOKS


:tears: ONION BOOTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> what up james.. u ready for another cruise homie


HA!! I am bro, I wanna see you swing that BATTLEAC!! :biggrin:


Was trippy seein some rain last night!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HA HA JAMES YOU HAVENT BEEN HERE IN THE SUMMER WHEN IT RAINS LIKE A MOFO!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MY BAD HOMIES COMPUTER BEING SLOW BUT ILL THOSE NALGAS UP


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

La familiar cumn thru with sum good pics good looking out g AZTTT


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Somebody should organize a picnic with all of the members in just the AZ topics.......Make name badges because I'm BAD with names. Bring out the families and just chill.












SMILEY


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

IDENTITY ORIGINAL THIS FOR U HOMIE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> HA!! I am bro, I wanna see you swing that BATTLEAC!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Was trippy seein some rain last night!!


well i just bought 6 new batteries.. so she's swangin pretty nice
bruh..

and anytime you wanna see rain.. just call me and i'll detail my car..
then it'll rain the next day..


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> what you mean????!!! what are you trying to say ART??? Fuck this shit , WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TRYING TO CALL ME YOU FUCKIN ASSHOLE, _FUCKIN SHIIIIIIT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhh hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

I miss Layitlow..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


ay yay yay yay.. nalgas no llores


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP SMILEY602 GOOD TAG TEAMING I DNT THINK THEY CAN KEEP UP


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


mz new booty right thur


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


I USED TO HAVE A GIRL WHEN I WAS 17 LOOKED JUST LIKE HER,,,, DAM I SEE HER I THINK OF THAT GIRLL,,, DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ID I SEE THAT GIRL NOW SHE GOT LIKE 8 KIDS,,, AND IM LIKE..................


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> IDENTITY ORIGINAL THIS FOR U HOMIE


gosh darnit.. now thats an irresitable ass


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

STRAIGHT JACKOFFS IN HERE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HERS MY CONTRIBUTION FOR TODAYS EYE CANDY...........













W
AI
T 
FOR IT....................................................


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

whats good az side beside la familia and smiley goin to town wit these nalgas wow makin it hard to change a tire and give out quotes hahaha keep up the great wrk guys


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> gosh darnit.. now thats an irresitable ass





ART LOKS said:


> I USED TO HAVE A GIRL WHEN I WAS 17 LOOKED JUST LIKE HER,,,, DAM I SEE HER I THINK OF THAT GIRLL,,, DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ID I SEE THAT GIRL NOW SHE GOT LIKE 8 KIDS,,, AND IM LIKE..................


DAMN U GUYS ARE FAR BEHIND


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I KNOW WE GONNA HIT 6000 PAGES BY 5!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

AZ side off the hook last few days ttt


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

blkrag said:


> AZ side off the hook last few days ttt


ITS A TORTA WEEK


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THATS IT 4 ME HOMIES GOTTA KEEP THE BEST 80 PICS FOR LAST FOR SUNDAY FOR THE JEFES BDAY AND 97TOWNCAR HOPE U GUYS LIKED


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I KNOW WE GONNA HIT 6000 PAGES BY 5!!!!


HAHA EVERYBODY THAT HASNT BEEN ON IS GONNA HAVE TO GO BACK ALOT OF PAGES


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA EVERYBODY THAT HASNT BEEN ON IS GONNA HAVE TO GO BACK ALOT OF PAGES


YES SIR THEY ARE


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

dang loks like that shit are you guys hiring ill msake the drive to work like that lol


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


holy motherfuckin mole... thats def my fav of the day..


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> AZ side off the hook last few days ttt


:rofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> holy motherfuckin mole... thats def my fav of the day..


LMAO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


ART LOKS TURN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ART LOKS TURN


YES SIR IT IS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 14 guests)

*la familia c.c. Az* 
*smiley602*+ 
*aztecsef1* 
*playboi13* 
*Identity Original* 
ART LOKS WERE U AT :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn homies.. that was some of the nicest nalgas ever posted.
too many to list.... i was like


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ILL SEE YOU LATER AZ GOTTA GO TO YET ANOTHER STUPID SAFTEY MEETING.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ILL SEE YOU LATER AZ GOTTA GO TO YET ANOTHER STUPID SAFTEY MEETING.


:twakAY FUCKING CLOSE ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

OOOH SHIT NVM THERES ART NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONE IS FOR YOU LA FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> damn homies.. that was some of the nicest nalgas ever posted.
> too many to list.... i was like


HAHA WAS UP PLAYBOI13


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> OOOH SHIT NVM THERES ART NICE PICS :thumbsup:


I WAS A TROLLING FOR CULITO!!!!

PLUS I JUST GOT A VISIT FROM ONE OF MY EXS WHEN I WAS A TEEN,, SHE CAME TO VISIT ME,,, DAM SHE IS STILL BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> THIS ONE IS FOR YOU LA FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> I WAS A TROLLING FOR CULITO!!!!
> 
> PLUS I JUST GOT A VISIT FROM ONE OF MY EXS WHEN I WAS A TEEN,, SHE CAME TO VISIT ME,,, DAM SHE IS STILL BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


HAHA WE ALL NO WEN U DONT PUT NOTHIN FOR A WHILE UR SEARCHIN FOR NALGAS...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_Originally posted by cuahtemoc_@Jul 9 2007, 10:02 PM~8271477
*
























*​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA WE ALL NO WEN U DONT PUT NOTHIN FOR A WHILE UR SEARCHIN FOR NALGAS...


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

HAHAHA


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> _Originally posted by cuahtemoc_@Jul 9 2007, 10:02 PM~8271477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_Originally posted by cuahtemoc_@Jul 4 2007, 10:13 PM~8236992
*








*​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>










HAHA


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


WAS UP LUNA GUESS IT IS ITS BEEN ASS ALL WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


DAMN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR A STATION BREAK ....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA WAS UP PLAYBOI13


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


i think im in love with thick ass thursdays... damn dat booty
was everlasting...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> ​


great job trolling art lokz


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MORE LIK TROLLING THURSDAY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> i think im in love with thick ass thursdays... damn dat booty
> was everlasting...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW MEMBER! PHX AZ CHAPTER! ANTHONYS CADI!







SHOW HIM SOME LUV AZ!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*.._...|..__________ __________, , )
....../ `---___________---- _____|] .....................>Art Loks
...../_==o;;;;;;;;__ _____.:/
.....), ---.(_(__) /
....// (..) ), ----
...//___//
..//___// 
*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 11 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*la familia c.c. Az*
*bigdlt68*
*ART LOKS*+
*64sub* 




:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *.._...|..__________ __________, , )
> ....../ `---___________---- _____|] .....................>Art Loks
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;__ _____.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ...


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

YO ART THERES 2 HRS LEFT TO GET 6000 ARE WE GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> YO ART THERES 2 HRS LEFT TO GET 6000 ARE WE GONNA MAKE IT


NOPE I STARTED WATCHING THE WALKING DEADhno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> NOPE I STARTED WATCHING THE WALKING DEADhno:


 It's addicting good show


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> NOPE I STARTED WATCHING THE WALKING DEADhno:


THEN ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE ON FINE ASS FRIDAY... BUT U GOIN TO ANY OF THE SHOWS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

6000 aint happening till friday evening probably


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> 6000 aint happening till friday evening probably


 Yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> It's addicting good show


YA SEASON 2 EPISODE 1!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THE HOMIE SHADOW PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR AVONDALE ARIZONA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THEN ITS GONNA HAVE TO BE ON FINE ASS FRIDAY... BUT U GOIN TO ANY OF THE SHOWS THIS WEEKEND


GONNA TRY TO GO TO THE ROLLERZ SHOW,,, BUT IM BROKE NOW I BOUGHT THEM PUMPS AND STUFF,, AND MY FINE IS LIKE 800 BEERS,,, AL STARTS GIVING ME THEM GOOGLEY EYES WHEN HE GETS THIRSTY!!hno:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> GONNA TRY TO GO TO THE ROLLERZ SHOW,,, BUT IM BROKE NOW I BOUGHT THEM PUMPS AND STUFF,, AND MY FINE IS LIKE 800 BEERS,,, AL STARTS GIVING ME THEM GOOGLEY EYES WHEN HE GETS THIRSTY!!hno:


HAHA DAMN TIME FOR BEER RUN


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


JENAVEVE JOLIE IS A BAD ASS CHICK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 29 users MASTERBATING LOOKING AT ALL THE TITS AND ASS ON this thread. (9 members and 20 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*la familia c.c. Az* 
*tomasguadarrama* 
*smiley602* 
*97TownCar* 
*chevycaprice89*+ 
*fertizona* 
*ENCINAS*+ 
*blkrag*


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JACKOFF KINGS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> There are currently 29 users MASTERBATING LOOKING AT ALL THE TITS AND ASS ON this thread. (9 members and 20 guests)
> 
> *ART LOKS*
> *la familia c.c. Az*
> ...


NA HOMIE I THINK EVERYBODY STILL FLAPPIN FROM THE OTHER PAGES :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I SALUTE YOU ART


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> JACKOFF KINGS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN SMILEY U GETTIN DOWN CRAZY


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

SMILEY GONNA GET US TO 6000


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


>


hurt me please, ciaooooo:fool2::roflmao:





PLANETGETLOW said:


> Somebody should organize a picnic with all of the members in just the AZ topics.......Make name badges because I'm BAD with names. Bring out the families and just chill.



just post a time and place. if you buy all the beer everyone will show up. lol but for reals, if your down we can set something up!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK HOMIES TIME TO LEAVE ILL SEE YALL LATER 


OK OK A COUPLE MORE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 2009 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 2000 guests)

*ART LOKS* 
*ARIZA70* 
*64sub* 
*fertizona* 
*smiley602* 
*Lunas64* 
*elphoenixquetzal*+ 
*Identity Original*+ 
*la familia c.c. Az*


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THATS IT 4 ME HOMIES GOTTA KEEP THE BEST 80 PICS FOR LAST FOR SUNDAY FOR THE JEFES BDAY AND 97TOWNCAR HOPE U GUYS LIKED


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> hurt me please, ciaooooo:fool2::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YA LETS DO IT HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 9 guests)

*elphoenixquetzal*
*Ben'sCustomWheels*+
*smiley602*
*PLANJOE*
*ART LOKS*+
*ARIZA70*
*:RO~Chucky:*+


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I SEE YOU BENITO!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

W o w


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> was up ben nothin much man jus posted gonna post some tortas for the homies


you are the best..........lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao:


whats up.... i was just trippin... i just wanna say sorry to all of layitlow!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


>


y ese vato que?????hno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]English language[/h]Have you ever wondered why foreigners have trouble with the English Language?

Let's face it English is a stupid language.
There is no egg in the eggplant
No ham in the hamburger
And neither pine nor apple in the pineapple.
English muffins were not invented in England
French fries were not invented in France.

We sometimes take English for granted
But if we examine its paradoxes we find that Quicksand takes you down slowly
Boxing rings are square
And a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. 

If writers write, how come fingers don't fing.
If the plural of tooth is teeth 
Shouldn't the plural of phone booth be phone beeth
If the teacher taught, Why didn't the preacher praught.

If a vegetarian eats vegetables
What the heck does a humanitarian eat!?
Why do people recite at a play
Yet play at a recital?
Park on driveways and 
Drive on parkways

You have to marvel at the unique lunacy
Of a language where a house can burn up as
It burns down
And in which you fill in a form 
By filling it out
And a bell is only heard once it goes!

English was invented by people, not computers
And it reflects the creativity of the human race
(Which of course isn't a race at all)

That is why
When the stars are out they are visible
But when the lights are out they are invisible
And why it is that when I wind up my watch
It starts
But when I wind up this observation,
It ends.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


>


what have you came down to smiley??? cartoon porn??? man o man!!!!:banghead:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up.... i was just trippin... i just wanna say sorry to all of layitlow!!


TE SALLES ...NOW LETS MOVE ON!!!!:twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> what have you came down to smiley??? cartoon porn??? man o man!!!!:banghead:


PLAYAS DONT PLAY LIKE THEY USED TO POTNA!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> HEYYYYY TODAY IS THICK ASS THURSDAY, NOT FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! BUT IM NOT COMPLAINING!!!


by the time this week is over your gonna be all out of your man cream and no viagra all that jacking off you been doing!!!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]The Wino[/h]This old wino staggers into a bar and the barman immediately told him to get out. 
The tramp said that he would only leave if the barman gave him a cocktail stick. 
The barman, thinking this was a fair exchange, gladly gave the man a cocktail stick and watched him stagger back outside.
A minute later another old wino walked into the bar and got asked to leave by the barman. 
This drunk also demanded a cocktail stick if he was to leave quietly. There had been no trouble the first time so, once again, the barman obliged and the old drunk quietly left.
Soon after, a third wino came into the barman and without hesitation the barman offered him a cocktail stick to leave. 
This time though the drunk turned him down and said he would only leave if the barman gave him a drinking straw.
Curiosity finally got the better of the barman and he asked the old drunk why he wanted a drinking straw when the other two drunks had asked for cocktail sticks. 
The wino said "Well, someone was sick outside and all the lumpy bits have gone now!" 
:barf:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> by the time this week is over your gonna be all out of your man cream and no viagra all that jacking off you been doing!!!!!!!! :fool2:


AND HE GONNA HAB A RACH!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> JACKOFF KINGS





elphoenixquetzal said:


> I SEE YOU BENITO!!!


whats up homies????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]The true meaning of male statements[/h]Statement: "I'm a Romantic."
True Meaning: "I'm poor."

Statement: "You're the only girl I've ever cared about."
True Meaning: "You are the only girl who hasn't rejected me."

Statement: "I really want to get to know you better."
True Meaning: "So I can tell my friends about it."

Statement: "She's kinda cute."
True Meaning: "I wouldn't kick her out of bed but a pillow over the 
head might be necessary."

Statement: "I don't know if I like her."
True Meaning: "She won't sleep with me."

Statement: "Was it good for you?"
True Meaning: "I'm insecure about my manhood."

Statement: "I had a wonderful time last night."
True Meaning: "Who are you?"

Statement: "Do you love me?"
True Meaning: "I've done something stupid and you might find out."

Statement: "Do you 'really' love me?"
True Meaning: "I've done something stupid and you're going to find 
out sooner or later."

Statement: "How much do you love me?"
True Meaning: "I've done something really stupid and someone's on 
their way to tell you by now."

Statement: "I have something to tell you."
True Meaning: "Get tested."

Statement: "I've been thinking a lot."
True Meaning: "You're not as attractive as when I was drunk."

Statement: "I think we should just be friends."
True Meaning: "You're ugly."

Statement: "I've learned a lot from you."
True Meaning: "Next!!!!"

Statement: "I'm on a long distance call, can you call me later?" 
True Meaning: "I gotta turn on my answering machine."


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> TE SALLES ...NOW LETS MOVE ON!!!!:twak:


WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST CALL ME ART, WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE????

























MY BAD HOMIE, IM SORRY I APOLOGIZE FOR MY ACTIONS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Shit[/h]Sometimes when shit happens, you want to be able to articulate the experience more than just you've, taken a shit. Here are some shit definitions to help you explain the situation better to your friends and family...

Ghost Shit

You know you've shit. There's shit on the toilet paper, but no shit in the bowl.



Teflon Coated Shit

Comes out so slick, clean and easy that you don't feel it. No traces of shit on the toilet paper, you have to look in the bowl to be sure you did it!



Gooey Shit

This has the consistency of hot tar. You wipe your ass 12 times and it still doesn't come clean. You end up putting toilet paper in your underwear so you don't stain it. This shit leaves permanent skid marks in the toilet.



Second Thought Shit

You're all done wiping your ass and you're about to stand up when you realize it.....you've got some more.



Pop a Vein in Your Forehead Shit

This kind is the kind of shit that killed Elvis. It doesn't come until you're all sweaty, trembling and purple from straining so hard.



Bali Belly Shit

You shit so much you lose 5 kilos.



Right Now Shit

You better be within 10 seconds of a toilet. Usually it has its head out before you get your pants down.



King Kong or Commode Choker Shit

This shit is so big that you know it won't go down the toilet unless you break it into smaller chunks. A coat hanger works well. This kind of shit usually happens at someone else's house.



Wet Cheeks Shit

This shit hits the water sideways and makes a BIG splash that gets your ass wet.



Wish Shit

You sit there all cramped up and fart a few times, but no shit!



Cement Block or Oh God Shit

You wish you'd gotten a spinal block before you shit.



Snake Shit

This shit is fairly soft and about as big around as your thumb and at least three feet long.



Cork Shit (Also Known as Floater Shit)

Even after the third flush, it's still floating in there. My god! How do I get rid of it? This shit usually happens at someone else's house.



Mexican Food Shit (also called Screamers)

You'll know it's alright to eat again when your asshole stops burning.



Beer Drunk Shit

This happens the day after the night before. Normally your shit doesn't smell too bad, but this shit is BAD. Usually there's somebody standing outside to use the bathroom. This kind of shit also usually happens at someone else's house.



The Frightened Turtle

The kind of shit that just pokes its head out then quickly goes back in



The Bungee Shit

The kind of shit that just hangs off your ass before it falls into the water.



The Ring of Fire Shit

The kind of shit where you eat really spicy food and your asshole feels like the inside of a cigarette lighter.



The Crippler

The kind of shit where you have to sit on the toilet so long your legs go numb from the waist down.



The Big Bobber

The kind of shit that no matter how many times you flush it always floats back to the surface.



The Shitty Shitty Bang Bang

The kind of shit that hits you when you're trapped in your car in a traffic jam.



The Incredible Hulk Shit

The king of shit that sits in the toilet overnight and mysteriously expands to twice it's normal size.



The Jack the Ripper Shit

The kind of shit that yanks out the hair of your ass as it pushes its way out.



The Party Pooper

The giant shit you take at a party. And when you flush the toilet, you watch in horror as the water starts to rise.



The Toxic Gas Shit

The kind of shit that makes you pass out and fall of the toilet before you finish, and then you wake up in some strange South American town.



Dirty Bowl Shit

The kind of shit that comes out in a million pieces a second, reminiscent of an avalanche - but with rocket propulsion, and splatters all over the toilet bowl.



The Windy City Shit

When you sit down, and fart for so long and hard that you no longer need to take a shit.



Oh Shit! Shit

You shit so much and wipe your ass so furiously you run out of toilet paper and you say OH SHIT!



The Never Ending Shit

It's the shit that keeps running out of your ass like pea, and just when you start wiping your ass your stomach gargles and splash, more shit runs out. This always happens after eating at Kentucky Fried Chicken.



Ouch That Hurt Shit

The type of shit that leaves you feeling like you just hoped onto a bicycle without a seat. Sensation usually lasts hours.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> PLAYAS DONT PLAY LIKE THEY USED TO POTNA!!!!


I KNOW HUH...... FUCKIN SMILEY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST CALL ME ART, WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[h=2]Dr. Phil in Arizona[/h]
Phoenix, AZ
*KTVK 3
7pm & 1pm M - F*
http://www.azfamily.com/

Tucson, AZ
*KVOA 4
3pm M - F*
http://www.kvoa.com/

El Centro/Yuma, AZ
*KYMA 11
4pm M - F*
http://www.kyma.com/


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=1]Shit[/h]Sometimes when shit happens, you want to be able to articulate the experience more than just you've, taken a shit. Here are some shit definitions to help you explain the situation better to your friends and family...
> 
> Ghost Shit
> 
> ...


LOL THATS SOME SHIT!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=2]Dr. Phil in Arizona[/h]
> Phoenix, AZ
> *KTVK 3
> 7pm & 1pm M - F*
> ...


GHETTO DR. PHIL ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> LOL THATS SOME SHIT!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> GHETTO DR. PHIL ART LOKS


TUNE IN!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> :roflmao:


YOU STILL AT WORK??


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> TUNE IN!!!


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> YOU STILL AT WORK??


YA BOUT TO GO HOME MR WHEELS:sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY?????


I WANTED TO TELL YOU THE OTHER DAY AT LUNCH,,, BUT YOU HAD A KNIFE IN UR HAND,,, I MIGHT BE UGLY BUT I AINT STOOPID.....

BUT YOU GOT SOME ISSUES


CALL MY SECRETARY AND SCHEDULE AN APPOINTMENT FOR SOME 40Z AND BLUNTS KID!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MY SECRETARTY AT A SESSION AT JUST BLAZE:naughty:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> YOU STILL AT WORK??


 You going to the RO show Saturday?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> You going to the RO show Saturday?


YOU JUST WANNA SEE IF HE GOT A STY HUH SIS!!:naughty:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU JUST WANNA SEE IF HE GOT A STY HUH SIS!!:naughty:


 Ahhhhh yeah I do. If he wears sunglasses all day i'm going to know why. Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Ahhhhh yeah I do. If he wears sunglasses all day i'm going to know why. Lol


GONNA BE CLOUDY AND DARK AND ALL THE PEEPS FROM AZ SIDE GONA HAVE STUNNA SHADES ON!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AWESOME DAY AZSIDE.... MY FREIND CAME BY AND SHE MADE MY DAY,,, GOOD TO SEE HER,N TALK,,,, MAN ITS DARK,,, BUT THE SUN IS STILL SHINING WHERE IM AT... LATER RAZA!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up.... i was just trippin... i just wanna say sorry to all of layitlow!!


FOR LOSING YOUR CROWN LOL! JK!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> GHETTO DR. PHIL ART LOKS


He is more like Dr. Philibertos or Dr. Philuponyournuts


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> He is more like Dr. Philibertos or Dr. Philuponyournuts


:rofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

here are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 12 guests)

chevycaprice89 
Knightstalker 
ed1983 
Identity Original 
smiley602 
blkrag 
52fleet

 

:wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Why did the cholo refuse to take english class in high school because eventually, he knew he would have to turn in an ese.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> Why did the cholo refuse to take english class in high school because eventually, he knew he would have to turn in an ese.


:nosad::twak:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES WAT I MISS


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> I WANTED TO TELL YOU THE OTHER DAY AT LUNCH,,, BUT YOU HAD A KNIFE IN UR HAND,,, I MIGHT BE UGLY BUT I AINT STOOPID.....
> 
> BUT YOU GOT SOME ISSUES
> 
> ...


thats a big 10-4, over and out, zip it up and zip it out!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> You going to the RO show Saturday?


where is it???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> YOU JUST WANNA SEE IF HE GOT A STY HUH SIS!!:naughty:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> FOR LOSING YOUR CROWN LOL! JK!


aqui mira, tu crown!!!!!

_lol WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HECTOR???? BAN YOUR SELF IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> He is more like Dr. Philibertos or Dr. Philuponyournuts


:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> Why did the cholo refuse to take english class in high school because eventually, he knew he would have to turn in an ese.












:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT what's good az good morning.


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> TTT what's good az good morning.


whats good Smiley


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> aqui mira, tu crown!!!!!
> 
> _lol WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HECTOR???? BAN YOUR SELF IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You have to admit dem vatos put down yesterday! It's a close call between 4. But i got to give it too............


















wait for it.....
































wait for it......







































LA FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


_LONG LIVE THE KING!

BIG BEN TO THE TOP!!!!!! :worship:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT what's good az good morning.


 What's up smiley its Friday ..........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia..... :biggrin:

__I want to thank everyone who called me and pm me with all the positive comments. 

Much Lowrider luv & respect! :thumbsup:













Last year this show was off the hook! Pic's from this show are coming out in the next issue of Impala Magazine! Video coming soon!



United......
We can make a difference in a kids life. :angel:


_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


joe 2 64s said:


> What's up smiley its Friday ..........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


I couldn help but click on the video....
Funny in a wierd way but wats even funnier is after its over if you click on horses mating... right after...
you get the option to see a monkey trying to screw a puppy!:shocked:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CHECK OUT AL LUNA!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> TTT what's good az good morning.





suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good Smiley


WHATS UP HOMIES?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You have to admit dem vatos put down yesterday! It's a close call between 4. But i got to give it too............
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE BACK BUT LA FAMILIA IS GETTING DOWN


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up smiley its Friday ..........


YOU GONNA COME THROUGH BRO?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

[URL="http://



[/URL]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:x: 

*goose**D.J. Midnite*
*fertizona*
*cmz*
*smiley602*
*unity_mike*
*ENCINAS*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LUNCH FOO??


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE HAPPY FINE ASS FRIDAY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> He is more like Dr. Philibertos or Dr. Philuponyournuts


bwhahahahahahahaaaaaa:rofl:














:finger:


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHATS UP HOMIES?


whats going on BEN...........how u doing?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup OG AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> sup OG AZ


sittin in the back of my truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> sittin in the back of my truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ LUNCH TIME


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Smiley putting in work on the hynas this week lol I don't even know if I can see straight been looking at the screen so much this week


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

blkrag said:


> Smiley putting in work on the hynas this week lol I don't even know if I can see straight been looking at the screen so much this week


I TRY HOMIE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Wtf


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


i'm likin the booty cheek meat


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

so tax time is almost here homies.. what yall gonna do wit yo money..

me... i get to use a couple thow wows on the low, and the other
half my girl gets to get big boobies to go along with her big booty.... 

so i guess i win both ways.. ... 


only problem is.... what size should i have her get... :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


link to this vid please!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> link to this vid please!!!!!!!


SHIT BRO I FORGOT IT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK AZ SIDE BACK TO WORK I GO ILL BE BACK


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> so tax time is almost here homies.. what yall gonna do wit yo money..
> 
> me... i get to use a couple thow wows on the low, and the other
> half my girl gets to get big boobies to go along with her big booty....
> ...



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................


things that make you say........................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SHIT BRO I FORGOT IT


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................
> 
> 
> things that make you say........................hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


yah... im seeing alot of good ideas on todays playlist of tetas.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


>



:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GREAT JOB SMILEY!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN SMILEY U STARTIN WITOUT ME


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> yah... im seeing alot of good ideas on todays playlist of tetas.










:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY AZ SIDE,,, LOOK WHATS GOIN ON OVER AT DJ,ROADKILLS HOUSE!!!!!!!
HE JUST POSTED ON FB,,,AND RIBS UNDERNEATH!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THIS 1 FOR U ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IS THIS WHAT YOU CALL




ACE IN THE HOLE??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THIS 1 FOR U ART LOKS


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT WHAT I REALLY WANT CAME 2 SEE ME YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BUT FOR THIS ONE,,,,,,,,,, OOOOOOOOOOOOO WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR YOU MIKEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>



DJ LADY TRIBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW THIS RITE HERE IS BANGABLE IN SO MANY SONGS AND SHE WILL PLAY EM!!!!!!!!!!! 

SMILEY PUTTIN IN WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

39/brotha_lynch_420/1308492720_l.gif[/IMG]


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


ok.. i called it.. these one are for me...


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

smiley602 said:


>


 homie.. you should know by now.. you cant be doin this to me
,, you gonna give me a heart attack with booty like this


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

RECENT PICS TAKEN TODAY>>>LAST CALL FOR OFFERS ON THIS CAR! OR I WILL BE TAKING A TRADE ON SUNDAY!!!

Call me Danny to look at this clean 67 impala fastback 602-312-8877








































































​


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Damn I'm at DMV in maryvale looking at all this and ppl around looking damn this fool a perv lmao AZTTMFT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> Damn I'm at DMV in maryvale looking at all this and ppl around looking damn this fool a perv lmao AZTTMFT


I VOTE PERV BOB FOR $500.00 AND THATS MY FINAL ANSWER!:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

DAMN I HAD SOME BAD ASS PICS BUT MY COMPUTER FROZE


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> I VOTE PERV BOB FOR $500.00 AND THATS MY FINAL ANSWER!:thumbsup:


 LMAO


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

NVM FOUND THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:rofl:


blkrag said:


> Damn I'm at DMV in maryvale looking at all this and ppl around looking damn this fool a perv lmao AZTTMFT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blkrag said:


> LMAO


MAYBE CUASE UR ON AZ SIDE LOOKIN AT ALL THIS tna!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't forget! Going down Tomorrow . Raffles to include Engraving work. 
must be present to win.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR A STATION BREAK...












PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS SHOW ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

asshole dropped all the beer................................


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> asshole dropped all the beer................................


FTP


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ITS COMING!!!!! GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST LOWIRDER CAR SHOW IN SOUTHERN AZ!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> LUNCH FOO??


sorry if lunch wasnt red lobster.... im a broke mexican!!!



suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats going on BEN...........how u doing?



chillin homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> sorry if lunch wasnt red lobster.... im a broke mexican!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey fucker did you eat luna!!!!!!!!!!!!! last time i talked to him he said you were taking him to lunch. people been calling him and texting him with no replies back.wtf


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> hey fucker did you eat luna!!!!!!!!!!!!! last time i talke:d to him he said you were taking him to lunch. people been calling him and texting him with no replies back.wtf


 hno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


LUNAS64:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> asshole dropped all the beer................................





THATS WHY ITS ALL I ROLL IN! IF IT WAS A FORD IT WULDA JUST FLIPED AS SOON AS HIT THE TOP








4 life!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> hey fucker did you eat luna!!!!!!!!!!!!! last time i talked to him he said you were taking him to lunch. people been calling him and texting him with no replies back.wtf


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> asshole dropped all the beer................................


 SHHHHHIT JUSTIN AZ AND I WHERE SUPPOSE TO DO THIS IN HIS CAR


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

HEY JUSTIN AZ !!!! I NEED HELP !!!! WHAT SHOULD I BE FOR HALLOWEEN????? I GOT A PARTY SATURDAY


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT good morning AZ another work day for me.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY JUSTIN AZ !!!! I NEED HELP !!!! WHAT SHOULD I BE FOR HALLOWEEN????? I GOT A PARTY SATURDAY


Cain Velasquez


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Cain Velasquez









WHO THIS GUY LOL !!!!!!!!!! POWER MMA BABY


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: :uh: I GUESS ALL THE AZ SIDE MANIACOS PUT IN SOME WORK YESTERDAY! :fool2: NOW THEY ARE NOWHERE TO BE FOUND!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 385292
> WHO THIS GUY LOL !!!!!!!!!! POWER MMA BABY


That's pretty sick bro....tell me you rolled a round with him!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> That's pretty sick bro....tell me you rolled a round with him!!


 No dont  i would have !!!! see how quick i would have tapped!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANJOE said:


> No dont  i would have !!!! see how quick i would have tapped!!!!!!!!!!!


You gonna watch Diaz punish Penn tonight?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.....



TODAY!!!!



























_


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 385292
> WHO THIS GUY LOL !!!!!!!!!! POWER MMA BABY


 Dammm plan Joe I didn't know u roll like that Cain is a badazz fighter can I take a pic with him ??He beat the shit out of Brock


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> THATS WHY ITS ALL I ROLL IN! IF IT WAS A FORD IT WULDA JUST FLIPED AS SOON AS HIT THE TOP
> 
> View attachment 385183
> 
> 4 life!!!!


im not so sure... im a chevy/ford fan myself, but my dad works at the mines, and they buy 40 trucks at a time, and he said they dont buy chevys no more
cuz they cant handle the abuse and are pretty much worthless after 50,000 miles of what they put them thru.. said they only buy fords now.. :dunno:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 385292
> WHO THIS GUY LOL !!!!!!!!!! POWER MMA BABY


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bader told me he wants to take you on!!  ima start going to the saturday morning class too Joe Monday thru Friday aint enough no more


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Wowzers ! Here is a old picture


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well went to the ro show for a minute (nice weather outside today) but had to dip to work. Identity, la familia, unity, spirt, goodlife, and all the other clubs out there looking good. Az ttmft.It was nice talkin to luna but where the f%?$ is art loks.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> im not so sure... im a chevy/ford fan myself, but my dad works at the mines, and they buy 40 trucks at a time, and he said they dont buy chevys no morecuz they cant handle the abuse and are pretty much worthless after 50,000 miles of what they put them thru.. said they only buy fords now.. :dunno:


 Yup my pops retired in Morenci from the mine there and the used to say the same thing!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Well went to the ro show for a minute (nice weather outside today) but had to dip to work. Identity, la familia, unity, spirt, goodlife, and all the other clubs out there looking good. Az ttmft.It was nice talkin to luna but where the f%?$ is art loks.


dont yell me it front of my freinds ricki:twak:

WHAT UP RICKY!!!!

had to work today,,,, had a couple of appointments set up,,, from prescott and payson,,,,, it sucks,,, that i have to miss, but hey when i said ,,"i do" i hav to do...

oh well my time is comin,, 


AND WHERE DA PICS AT!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Yup my pops retired in Morenci from the mine there and the used to say the same thing!


im a chevy man myself,,, but fords are foreal!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

97TownCar said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bader told me he wants to take you on!!  ima start going to the saturday morning class too Joe Monday thru Friday aint enough no more


 HELL YA DOG I WILL SEE YOU SATURDAY MORING I WAS THERE TODAY !!!!! NEXT TIME CAIN COMES IN WE ARE ON !!!!!!!!!!LOL SHHHHH DONT LET HIM KNOW EDGAR!!!!!!!!! POWER MMA BABY


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> Dammm plan Joe I didn't know u roll like that Cain is a badazz fighter can I take a pic with him ??He beat the shit out of Brock


 I HAVE AUTO? SIGN BY HIM TO JOE POSTER,RED WHITE AND GREEN FLAG !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

first pic of the R>O> show!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> first pic of the R>O> show!!!!!


GREAT TIMES FAMILY!! CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! CHAPA .... BREATHE BRO!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


IDENTITY FAMILY AT THE ROLLERZ SHOW!! GREAT TIMES!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GREAT TURNOUT AT THE ROLLERZ SHOW!! IDENTITY CC AZ HAD A GREAT TIME! THANKS FOR HOSTING THE SHOW FELLAS!!:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


>


Aww they got Tata a scooter? with a basket for beer! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Aww they got Tata a scooter? with a basket for beer! :biggrin:


HOW YOU THINK i TOOK 1ST PLACE MIJO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HOW YOU THINK i TOOK 1ST PLACE MIJO!!!


:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 14 guests)

chevycaprice89 
NEWCOMING 
ForeverMobinChevys 
ART LOKS+ 
unity1963 
Lunas64 
Knightstalker

 :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

INTRUDERS TMFT!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEWCOMING said:


> INTRUDERS TMFT!!!!!


VINCE???? THIS YOU HOMEY??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

What up homies... here in San Antonio for Magnifcos Show... I should have some pics to share with you guys soon...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Props to identity


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

NEWCOMING said:


> INTRUDERS TMFT!!!!!


CALL ME.....


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who showed up to the Rollerz Only C.C. Show Today, great car show and shine very good time hanging with everyone out their


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Proud of homie their work, study, and car show we kept drinking beers putting them infount of him and didn't let him have one till the homework was done So he could ace his test


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Proud of homie their work, study, and car show we kept drinking beers putting them infount of him and didn't let him have one till the homework was done So he could ace his test


who is this handsome devil you speak of


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> im a chevy man myself,,, but fords are foreal!!!!


:twak: FINE!!!! ANOTHER 30PACK!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

SPIRIT CC JUST LEFT A&W .... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO WERE ALWAYS THE LAST TO LEAVE LOL


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> VINCE???? THIS YOU HOMEY??


YES AL ITS ME AGAIN CANT GET AWAY FROM LOWRIDING


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

MIKEYMIKE said:


> CALL ME.....


ALMOST READY LETS SHOW THE RIVI :ninja:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> who is this handsome devil you speak of
> View attachment 385516


 No **** bro, that guys strait, I think, oh well more girls for me


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE HAPPY B-DAY JEFE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

AND ANOTHER HAPPY B-DAY TO 97TOWNCAR


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....

Looks like there's a Car Show at 55th Ave & Glendale today! No Flyer....:dunno:

Either way everyone have a great day and have a beer on us...:thumbsup:








_


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> GM AZ SIDE HAPPY B-DAY JEFE


 X 64, homie


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> AND ANOTHER HAPPY B-DAY TO 97TOWNCAR


 Thanks Homie


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> AND ANOTHER HAPPY B-DAY TO 97TOWNCAR


 Happy birthday 97,towncar


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Good job homie all the rides look badazz 

Thank you good pics la familia car club


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good job homie all the rides look badazz
> 
> Thank you good pics la familia car club


THANKS HOMIE I WAS GONNA POST UP THE TORTAS TODAY FOR TH B-DAYS BUT GONNA JUS POST THE RIDES TODAY


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THANKS HOMIE I WAS GONNA POST UP THE TORTAS TODAY FOR TH B-DAYS BUT GONNA JUS POST THE RIDES TODAY


 U can't go wrong with all those rides homie lookin bass azz I couldn't make it to the show but it look good


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


happy birthday guys a lot of good times at that show good pic's thanks for posting them


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

SPECIAL THANKS TO THE HOMIE ARSENIO FROM OTS CAR CLUB FOR SENDING THIS LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

97TownCar said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


HAPPY BDAY HOMIE!!!!! 



ART LOKS said:


> first pic of the R>O> show!!!!!


IDENTITY TTMFT











ART LOKS said:


>


FUCKING MIKE CREEPING INTO CAMP TO SNAG SOME BEERS! LOL




Lunas64 said:


> GREAT TIMES FAMILY!! CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! CHAPA .... BREATHE BRO!!!!


THOUGHT HE WAS TRYING TO HOLD IN A FART


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats going down today?


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats going down today?


PARTY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mike(p) said:


> SPIRIT CC JUST LEFT A&W .... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO WERE ALWAYS THE LAST TO LEAVE LOL


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> GM AZ SIDE HAPPY B-DAY JEFE


HAppy Birthday Bro!!! Nice Vid


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDGAR - 97 TOWNCAR HAVE A GOOD ONE MIJO!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> GM AZ SIDE HAPPY B-DAY JEFE


Happy Birthday Jefe From Art Loks!!!!! 


la familia c.c. Az said:


> AND ANOTHER HAPPY B-DAY TO 97TOWNCAR


Edgar!!!!!!! happy brithday lil brother!!!!


la familia c.c. Az said:


>


My Family With Mi Famalia!!!!!!!!!!!



Identity Original said:


>





Identity Original said:


>


CIAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOO!!!!!




joe 2 64s said:


> Good job homie all the rides look badazz
> 
> Thank you good pics la familia car club


yes sir what 64 said!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttmft


SUP RICKY. GOOD KICKIN IT AT THE SHOW BRO!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!!!!!!!:biggrin:









_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AVONDALE MAJESTICS ABOUT TO HIT THE PEDAL CAR SCENE WITH "BABY SKITTLES"


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MARINATE said:


> AVONDALE MAJESTICS ABOUT TO HIT THE PEDAL CAR SCENE WITH "BABY SKITTLES"



badass:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Now at the Trick or Treat Car Show!!!!
55th Ave & Glendale!!!!!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up anyone going to da wash


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Big Mando, Tata and Art loks and La Familia C.C. for the bithday wishes


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

4 sale 500 or trade 4 brandy wine base


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

<img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=386045&stc=1" attachmentid="386045" alt="" id="vbattach_386045" class="previewthumb"><img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=386046&stc=1" attachmentid="386046" alt="" id="vbattach_386046" class="previewthumb"> 4 sale 500 or trade 4 brandy wine base


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT good morning AZ


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Wats good smiley??


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 386045
> View attachment 386046
> 4 sale 500 or trade 4 brandy wine base


PM I NEED FOR MY LINCOLN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:  GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:   PHILADELPHIA EAGLES WHOOP THAT DALLAS COWGIRLS ASS LAST NIGHT!!! :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia!!!! :biggrin:

Phx Az Chapter doing their thing this past weekend....










Great job Lil Alex!!!! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO THE OG AZ SIDE!! HAVE A SAFE EVENING OF TRICK OR TREAT WITH THE KIDS!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now pic's from the Rollez Only Show!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Complaiments of " Arizona Auto Scene"













































_The Rollerz Only car show brought in some flat out awesome Lowrider_The Rollerz Only 2 nd Annual Car Show was held today in West Phoenix. Car clubs and builders from across the Valley had their lowriders on display for those who attended. Judges from the show made their way around the A&W parking lot at 75 th Ave. & Encanto evaluating each car._
_There were many clubs that came out in force with some awesome rides. Some of the clubs representing at the show were the Swift Car Club, Nokturnal Car Club, Spirit Car Club, Identity Car Club, Imperials Car Club, Majestic Car Club, Klique Car Club, Showtime Car Club, Techniques Car Club LA, Unity Car Club and the Lifestyle Car Club._
_Clubs had their cars grouped together, showing them off in various poses. From being dropped on the ground to having a wheel in the air, there lowriders looked nothing less that spectacular. A few even had wheels off with mirrors under the car to accent their chrome and gold plated suspensions._
_A Delorean seemed a bit out of place at the show, but hey, it’s another great car to admire on a beautiful Saturday afternoon._
_We weren’t able to stick around for the awards, but we would love to know who won today. If you know, leave a comment and let us know._
_If you see something you like, leave a comment and let them know. We're sure they'll appreciate it._


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SOMEONE ELSE ISNT WORKING TODAY I SEE!!! SUP SISTER!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Now pic's from the Rollez Only Show!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Complaiments of " Arizona Auto Scene"
> 
> ...




On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY I would like to Thanks all the Clubs that came out to support our show._ Lifestyle Car Club, Klique Car Club, Spirit Car Club, Identity Car Club, Imperials Car Club, Majestic Car Club, Nokturnal Car Club, Showtime Car Club, Techniques Car Club LA, Unity Car Club and Swift  Car Club.And any solo riders. And anyone i may have let out. Thanks Again AZSIDE!_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> SOMEONE ELSE ISNT WORKING TODAY I SEE!!! SUP SISTER!!


HAAA I am. Office is empty this am Randy had to meet with B of A for more TI work. Looks like i'll be hitting the job sites again. Maybe VEGAS or Ca.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY I would like to Thanks all the Clubs that came out to support our show._ Lifestyle Car Club, Klique Car Club, Spirit Car Club, Identity Car Club, Imperials Car Club, Majestic Car Club, Nokturnal Car Club, Showtime Car Club, Techniques Car Club LA, Unity Car Club and Swift Car Club.And any solo riders. And anyone i may have let out. Thanks Again AZSIDE!_


Good times out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> HAAA I am. Office is empty this am Randy had to meet with B of A for more TI work. Looks like i'll be hitting the job sites again. Maybe VEGAS or Ca.


look like you got the pic thing down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Yup my pops retired in Morenci from the mine there and the used to say the same thing!


sad but true :tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> sad but true :tears:


WHAT UP CARNAL,,, HOW WAS THE EVENING FRIDAY,,,,,, PEE WEE GOT HIS BIKE BACK AND I GOT FADED!!! DID YOU MAKE OUT TO R.O. SHOW??? I ENDED UP WITH 2 APPOINTMENTS:chuck:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank rollerz only we had good time out there was a great turn out look like all heavy hitters were out there thanks again from all of GOOD LIFE CC


CADILLAC JAY said:


> On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY I would like to Thanks all the Clubs that came out to support our show._ Lifestyle Car Club, Klique Car Club, Spirit Car Club, Identity Car Club, Imperials Car Club, Majestic Car Club, Nokturnal Car Club, Showtime Car Club, Techniques Car Club LA, Unity Car Club and Swift Car Club.And any solo riders. And anyone i may have let out. Thanks Again AZSIDE!_


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a Car Show Nov. 19th at Carl Hayden High School.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE HAPPY HALLOWEEN


HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO YOU GUYS TOO AND EVERYONE READING THIS


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank You to ALL the Car Clubs and Solo riders that turned out to the 2nd Annul Rollerz Only Car Show!! Congrats to all the winners and a special shout out to the 2x Club Participation winners Spirit Car Club (2 30packs and bottle of Crown on behave of Rollerz Only) Hope everyone had a good time and see you THIS TIME NEXT YEAR! (I called the date so there is no confusion) 


Nate R

President Rollerz Only Phoenix


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY TO BIG MANDO,,,, LA FAMILIAS JEFE,,,, AND EDGAR!!!!!!!!!!:naughty:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Oct 27th 2012 is the date for the 3rd annual Rollerz Only Car Show! Maybe bigger and better with a Car and Truck Hop (if i can get a main sponsor). So the date is set...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Jaaaa !! Haaa !! ...This gos out to all you carclub
Jumping Hoes in da 602 .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> BIG AZ:wave:


Whats Really ? Going on !!

Big Roach ....LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Jaaaa !! Haaa !! ...This gos out to all you carclub
> Jumping Hoes .....




da salute


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh !! Yea !!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Jaaaa !! Haaa !! ...This gos out to all you carclub
> Jumping Hoes in da 602 .....


:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> da salute


Thats thee , official art loks seal of salute !!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Oh !! Yea !!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> WHAT UP CARNAL,,, HOW WAS THE EVENING FRIDAY,,,,,, PEE WEE GOT HIS BIKE BACK AND I GOT FADED!!! DID YOU MAKE OUT TO R.O. SHOW??? I ENDED UP WITH 2 APPOINTMENTS:chuck:


i didnt make it to shit.. did that fool show up that morning and buy..
i went to the nest on saturday..waist of 25 bucks.. wasnt scary at all,
but there was alot of torta.. but too dark for pics


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to facebook !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> i didnt make it to shit.. did that fool show up that morning and buy..
> i went to the nest on saturday..waist of 25 bucks.. wasnt scary at all,
> but there was alot of torta.. but too dark for pics


he came down,,, grooming him still 2 to 3000 s/f ,,, 13k good sale if goes thru,,will be nice,,,so i can get cheese on my burger,,,,, damn the nest sucked?? i aint do nada!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

garfield never looked so good!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HEY DID ANYONE OR HAS ANYONE STAYED AT THE VDARRA IN VEGAS??


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Back to facebook !!!


go back to work..lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this was sent to me by IDENTITY ORIGINAL,,,, THANKS SIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Jaaaa !! Haaa !! ...This gos out to all you carclub
> Jumping Hoes in da 602 .....



well said:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> well said:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> he came down,,, grooming him still 2 to 3000 s/f ,,, 13k good sale if goes thru,,will be nice,,,so i can get cheese on my burger,,,,, damn the nest sucked?? i aint do nada!!!


show him some torta pics, that'll win him over.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

whats good AZside..........hey anyone get any pics of a brown box s10 at the Rollerz show? it was leaving as i was getting there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome pics Art


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Good job on post up the rides art lok 
Now get back to work and make that money 
lol j/k or not


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good job on post up the rides art lok
> Now get back to work and make that money
> lol j/k or not


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT..........THESE PEOPLE BE FUCKIN WIT MY EMOTIONS,,,, I HAVE TO WORK FOR MY MONEY,,,,, OR AT LEAST CARES THERE THOUGHTS TILL THEY BUY MY SHIT!!!!

AND THE PICKS ,,, THOSE ARE FROM RIVI MIKE,, PEOPLE JUST LET ME KNOW THEY GOT PICS UP,,, AND TELL ME TO POST,, IM COOL WITH IT,,, MORE PICS THE MERRIER QUE NO BRO!!!!!
4:28 UR 8 MINUTES LATE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> awesome pics Art


COURTESY OF MR CLARKE FROMM GOODLIFE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT..........THESE PEOPLE BE FUCKIN WIT MY EMOTIONS,,,, I HAVE TO WORK FOR MY MONEY,,,,, OR AT LEAST CARES THERE THOUGHTS TILL THEY BUY MY SHIT!!!!AND THE PICKS ,,, THOSE ARE FROM RIVI MIKE,, PEOPLE JUST LET ME KNOW THEY GOT PICS UP,,, AND TELL ME TO POST,, IM COOL WITH IT,,, MORE PICS THE MERRIER QUE NO BRO!!!!! 4:28 UR 8 MINUTES LATE!!!!


 I was lookin at all those badazz rides keep up the good work And I will drop off a 12 pack of Ur choice ..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> I was lookin at all those badazz rides keep up the good work And I will drop off a 12 pack of Ur choice ..


:h5: ANYBODY ELSE WANNA DROP OFF BEER,,,,, GO RIGHT AHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:x:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you Art, some day will figure lay it low out. But this show had most or all the heavy hitters out there all bad ass rides,


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you Art, some day will figure lay it low out. But this show had most or all the heavy hitters out there all bad ass rides,


ALL GOOD BROTHER,,, MUCH OBLIGED TO YA,,,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> hey fucker did you eat luna!!!!!!!!!!!!! last time i talked to him he said you were taking him to lunch. people been calling him and texting him with no replies back.wtf


its not my fault he sees your number and ignores you asshole!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Dammm plan Joe I didn't know u roll like that Cain is a badazz fighter can I take a pic with him ??He beat the shit out of Brock


mas puto!!!! where the hell have you been joe...... im, still waiting to go check out that car!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> PARTY


the party is in big mandos mouth and everyone is CUMMING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO THE OG AZ SIDE!! HAVE A SAFE EVENING OF TRICK OR TREAT WITH THE KIDS!!


happy halloween homies, keep them kids safe !!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>


nice pics!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

_*HAPPY HALLOWEEN AZ SIDE!!!!








*_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wats good az!:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wats good az!:wave:


WHATS UP HOMIE..........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THE CAR WASH ON THE SOUTH SIDE WAS PACKED LAST NIGHT...... IT WAS REAL NICE SEEING ALOT OF LOWLOWS FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS OUT HANGING OUT!!!! LETS KEEP THIS GOING EVERY SUNDAY.....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE..........



wad up bro! havent caught you on here in a while!:ninja:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wad up bro! havent caught you on here in a while!:ninja:


CAUAE IM USUALLY UP ON THE CRACKHEAD HOUR!!!!!! L,MAO


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> THE CAR WASH ON THE SOUTH SIDE WAS PACKED LAST NIGHT...... IT WAS REAL NICE SEEING ALOT OF LOWLOWS FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS OUT HANGING OUT!!!! LETS KEEP THIS GOING EVERY SUNDAY.....


 Now I know why u like the wash fool Because churchs chicken next door j/k lol I will see u next Weekend


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> Now I know why u like the wash fool Because churchs chicken next door j/k lol I will see next weekend


he prefers kfc :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> THE CAR WASH ON THE SOUTH SIDE WAS PACKED LAST NIGHT...... IT WAS REAL NICE SEEING ALOT OF LOWLOWS FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS OUT HANGING OUT!!!! LETS KEEP THIS GOING EVERY SUNDAY.....


ha ha og gona kick ur ass, you told her when the sun goes down,,,,,,when you dam well know that the shit dont get poppin till after 8:twak: she went out there dolo,, and ended up goin home,,,, bad benito,, bad benito!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> he prefers anykind a chicken :yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 386282










heres ur trick az side!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and heres ur treat!!! happy halloween keep the youngins safe!!!!!!!






























































































































[/QUOTE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy ! Halloween !! 2011 ;-)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Weasels Little Pride


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

My baby girl ..


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT MY JEFES B-DAY AND THANKS TO THE HOMIES WHO SHOWED UP


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


lookin good knights! no ****


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

What's good AZ I hope everyone had a good Holloween. The November 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is ready for your viewing pleasure. Please take a minute to check it out and show some AZ love.....
www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html








Printed Copies can also be ordered here..... http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/289013


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ I hope everyone had a good Holloween. The November 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is ready for your viewing pleasure. Please take a minute to check it out and show some AZ love.....
> www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> 
> ...


Once again great pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Once again great pictures. :thumbsup:



x03


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ I hope everyone had a good Holloween. The November 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is ready for your viewing pleasure. Please take a minute to check it out and show some AZ love.....www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Another good one no complaints hear, thanks keep up the good work


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Weasels Little Pride


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This my son Vicente with the homie's from the Mesa Az Chapter....









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME AT MY JEFES B-DAY AND THANKS TO THE HOMIES WHO SHOWED UP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azlow4life said:


> What's good AZ I hope everyone had a good Holloween. The November 2011 Issue of Low Life Magazine is ready for your viewing pleasure. Please take a minute to check it out and show some AZ love.....
> www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....uffin:

Someone mention the Carl Hayden Show yesterday....











Gonna be a good one!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Five new members for the Phx Az Chapter!
Lil Alex the President is holding up the plaque! 










Please welcome them to the familia AZ!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Galaxieriderz said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

IMAG0003


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> IMAG0003



:thumbsup: good to see enjoying Halloween!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

IMG956950


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :thumbsup: good to see enjoying Halloween!


 Yessir...wasn't supposed to take her out ....but what the doctors don't no. Won't hurt them ....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Yessir...wasn't supposed to take her out ....but what the doctors don't no. Won't hurt them ....


 hope you guys had fun :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> IMG956950


GOOD TO SEE HER OUT AND ABOUT GOOD FATHER RIGHT THERE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP CHRIS DOING A GREAT JOB.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Yessir...wasn't supposed to take her out ....but what the doctors don't no. Won't hurt them ....


FUN IS ALWAYS DA BEST MEDICINE! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

She wants to do a house call on Luna...and then meet Fish at firebird for a heads up best 3 out of 5,...no sand bagging


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> She wants to do a house call on Luna...and then meet Fish at firebird for a heads up best 3 out of 5,...no sand bagging


:thumbsup: she's got this


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

luna??:dunno::roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> She wants to do a house call on Luna...and then meet Fish at firebird for a heads up best 3 out of 5,...no sand bagging


DAMN, I BETTER CHARGE UP MY COMPRESSORS!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> luna??:dunno::roflmao:
> View attachment 386566


NOT SURE IF RED IS MY COLOR!!


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> She wants to do a house call on Luna...and then meet Fish at firebird for a heads up best 3 out of 5,...no sand bagging


 Let's do this, I got to get me another scooter from walmart


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> IMAG0003


how funny now she the doctor!!!!!!!! paybacks a motha!!!!!
feels good to see you out nessa,, and lil brotha gabe!!!
nessa i think ur az sides first neice!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this one is the winner homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this ones for you playboi13


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this one too


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this was in off topic.....wtf????


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> this was in off topic.....wtf????


THATS PHOTO SHOPPED FOOL


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> THATS PHOTO SHOPPED FOOL


 No shit genius! Thanks for clearing that up for us Mikey lmao!! Your as sharp as a bowling ball! Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> THATS PHOTO SHOPPED FOOL


i know that fool,,,, u must be sober cause u akkin like im estoopid


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

*ART LOKS*+
*la familia c.c. Az*
*Lunas64*+
:wave: facebook, LIL , FACEBOOK, LIL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


WAT A GOOD WAY TO START OFF THE MONTH :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

FOR ART LOKS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> *ART LOKS*+
> *la familia c.c. Az*
> *Lunas64*+
> :wave: facebook, LIL , FACEBOOK, LIL


WHAT UP SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> FOR ART LOKS









T
HE LORD IS MY SHEPERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like La Familia is going to take it 6000.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

PROPERTY OF ART LOKS


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> PROPERTY OF ART LOKS


:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

I think my computer froze up, The pictures just STOPPED :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> I think my computer froze up, The pictures just STOPPED :dunno:


you gotta erase some of the pics your saving ..taking up to much memory


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> I think my computer froze up, The pictures just STOPPED :dunno:


 It's ok don't panick, it's ok mines is working just fine w o w you really would like that last pic, your computer is such a tease


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:naughty:


ART LOKS said:


> this ones for you playboi13


----------



## Cruizin Memories (Mar 18, 2010)

some of the baddass rides from oct 29th show & shine at glendale swapmeet
View attachment 386588



























































































​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> you gotta erase some of the pics your saving ..taking up to much memory


 Ha ha you really should wash your hands before touching your computer Again, works for me


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha ha you really should wash your hands before touching your computer Again, works for me









works for me


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 386591
> works for Nelly


 Now That's funny


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Man in hospital bed wearing oxygen mask over his mouth. 
"Nurse", he mumbles. 
"Are my testicles black?"
Nurse raises his gown, holds his penis in one hand & his testicles in the other, ...she takes a close look & says,
"There's nothing wrong with them Sir."
Man pulls off the oxygen mask, smiles at her & says very slowly,
"Thanks for that, it was lovely, but listen very very carefully... 
"Are -my -test -re -sults -back?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> Man in hospital bed wearing oxygen mask over his mouth. "Nurse", he mumbles. "Are my testicles black?" Nurse raises his gown, holds his penis in one hand & his testicles in the other, ...she takes a close look & says, "There's nothing wrong with them Sir." Man pulls off the oxygen mask, smiles at her & says very slowly, "Thanks for that, it was lovely, but listen very very carefully... "Are -my -test -re -sults -back?


 Ha ha that's funny


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> you gotta erase some of the pics your saving ..taking up to much memory





ENCINAS said:


> Ha ha you really should wash your hands before touching your computer Again, works for me





chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 386591
> works for me





ENCINAS said:


> Now That's funny


DORKS


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Cruizin Memories said:


> some of the baddass rides from oct 29th show & shine at glendale swapmeet
> View attachment 386588
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that's a nice pic thanks for sharing


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

600O PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> DORKS


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> DORKS


Post pic's or it didn't happen


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> 600O PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Lucky


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy 6000 pages Fools, now what


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> PROPERTY OF ART LOKS


damn..... art lokz get all the good ones.. lucky dogg you


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> No shit genius! Thanks for clearing that up for us Mikey lmao!! Your as sharp as a bowling ball! Lol


JUST PROVIDING SERVICE TO SENIOR CITIZENS, WITH ALL THAT FUCKEN VIAGRA FUCKEN UP THERE EYE SIGHT.



ART LOKS said:


> i know that fool,,,, u must be sober cause u akkin like im estoopid


YOU NOT!!! OPPS MY BAD? YOUR JUST UGLY I FORGOT.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow... 6000?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> 600O PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i never seen that fool with a chic, this has to be photoshopped



chevycaprice89 said:


> luna??:dunno::roflmao:
> View attachment 386566


not luna, that tat has trim


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> 600O PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> YOU NOT!!! OPPS MY BAD? YOUR JUST UGLY I FORGOT.


:thumbsup:EXACTLY,,,,, GET IT RIGHT OR DONT GET IT AT ALL!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


> 600O PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


is clem doing the fat chick at the end pose!!!lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> is clem doing the fat chick at the end pose!!!lol


 Isn't that Nellys chick


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> is clem doing the fat chick at the end pose!!!lol


AND SALUTING!!!:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Isn't that Nellys chick


YA CLEMENTE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DownTime Tomorrow!

LayItLow.com will be offline for approximately 30 minutes while we do some minor maintenance on the the site's database. This is expected to start around 8am EST and not expected to last more than 30 minutes. 

We apologize in advance and hope that this does not inconvenience any of you.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> how funny now she the doctor!!!!!!!! paybacks a motha!!!!!feels good to see you out nessa,, and lil brotha gabe!!!nessa i think ur az sides first neice!!!!!


 That's fo show homie..she gits mo luv from AZ SIDE than she does on my punk ass inlaws side of the so called family


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> That's fo show homie..she gits mo luv from AZ SIDE than she does on my punk ass inlaws side of the so called family



THATS HOW WE DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> DownTime Tomorrow!LayItLow.com will be offline for approximately 30 minutes while we do some minor maintenance on the the site's database. This is expected to start around 8am EST and not expected to last more than 30 minutes. We apologize in advance and hope that this does not inconvenience any of you.


While your working on it can you fix it so it updates its selfThank you ENCINAS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> DownTime Tomorrow!
> 
> LayItLow.com will be offline for approximately 30 minutes while we do some minor maintenance on the the site's database. This is expected to start around 8am EST and not expected to last more than 30 minutes.
> 
> We apologize in advance and hope that this does not inconvenience any of you.



Damnit... I'm gonna be at work... :banghead:

Guess I'll actually have to work...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt what it do az


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> While your working on it can you fix it so it updates its selfThank you ENCINAS


IM GIVING HER ALL I GOT CAPTAIN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt what it do az


WHAT UP RICKY DIZZLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Chillen n u


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Finally get a muther fu%8en day off work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Chillen n u


WORK LIL BROTHA,,, ALL I KNOW..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Finally get a muther fu%8en day off work


TAKE ADVANTAGE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Shit same here.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I am my kids are at daycare peace n quiet


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Shit same here.


HEY U STILL GOT ANY PARTS;;; I NEED A Y ADAPTER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> I am my kids are at daycare peace n quiet


:boink:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't have any y blocks.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> I don't have any y blocks.


DAMN THE GET UR ASS BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL J/K
WHAT YA GOT LEFT??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Isn't that Nellys chick


my bad nelly!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MY BAD I STOPED WITH THE PICS ART HAD TO PICK UP SOME CHROME BUT ILL GET SOME MORE HOMIE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> my bad nelly!


 Just messing I think she posed for his ride though


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> damn..... art lokz get all the good ones.. lucky dogg you


HAHA WAS UP PLAYBOI13 ILL GET U SOME


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> IM GIVING HER ALL I GOT CAPTAIN


 Your white Holley shit batman


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THIS FOR U PLAYBOI13


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HEY U STILL GOT ANY PARTS;;; I NEED A Y ADAPTER


 Here you go bro heres a couple Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y Y But you'll need to get your Owen adapters


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> is clem doing the fat chick at the end pose!!!lol


Clem aka BIG HUNK, dont like fat girls. :scrutinize:



PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> That's fo show homie..she gits mo luv from AZ SIDE than she does on my punk ass inlaws side of the so called family


and that aint ever gonna stop homie! She part of our family for life! 





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WORK LIL BROTHA,,, ALL I KNOW..


Hey tech wizard. May need to you come by the pad and work on my comp. Ill buy the beer:thumbsup:



Cruizin Memories said:


> some of the baddass rides from oct 29th show & shine at glendale swapmeet
> View attachment 386588
> 
> 
> ...


always been a fan of s-10's, blazer, nissan trucks etc. This fucker looks real clean! Who ever owns it............:thumbsup::thumbsup: simple and clean


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HAPPY TORTA TUESDAY


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:cheesy:


la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA WAS UP PLAYBOI13 ILL GET U SOME


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


damn.. that little white girl gotta fat little booty


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THIS FOR U PLAYBOI13


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Just messing I think she posed for his ride though


clem didnt pose on his ride


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


now thats ... a nice nalgona


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 22 2008, 09:10 AM~12497712
*Well, here is my 2 cents................. my home girl. Be gentle guys  

















*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 6 guests)

*ART LOKS IDENTITY* 
*BigMandoAZ* 
*ESE PHX ROLLERZ* 
*unity1963* 
*cutty buddy* 
*ForeverMobinChevys* 
*JM0NEY*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

whats up az side TTT looking good:wave:is ther any car shows this weekend?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice pics Art Loks! For some reason, Im craving MILK!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Nice pics Art Loks! For some reason, Im craving MILK!!


i know huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)

_*ROLLERZ ONLY PHX WOULD LIKE TO THE EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW IT WAS A GREAT TIME WITH A VERY GOOD TURN OUT CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE 2X MOST CLUB SPIRIT CAR CLUB HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE DRINKS. THANKS ONCE AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUB 1)SOLO RIDERS 2)SPIRIT C.C. 3)MAJESTICS C.C.4)IDENTITY C.C.5)IMPERIALS C.C.6)NOKTURNAL C.C.7)SWIFT C.C.8)TECHNIQUES C.C. 9)KLIQUE C.C.10)UNITY C.C.11)UNITED STYLES C.C.12)USO C.C.13)LIFESTYLES C.C.14)GOODLIFE C.C.15)SHOWTIME C.C. 16)LA FAMILIA C.C.17) A TODA MADRE C.C.18) PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 19)REDEAMED C.C. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL HOPE I DIDNT MISS ANYBODY ALSO LOCK IT IN NOW SO THERE WILL BE NO OTHER SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY OCT 27 2012 WILL BE OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW WE HOPE TO MAKE IT BIGGER THEN THE LAST TWO. THANK YOU TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND HELPING 


THANKS FRM 
FREDDY MOLINA SGT OF ARMS 
ROLLERZ ONLY PHX 8 X CHAMPS*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 386701
> _*ROLLERZ ONLY PHX WOULD LIKE TO THE EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW IT WAS A GREAT TIME WITH A VERY GOOD TURN OUT CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE 2X MOST CLUB SPIRIT CAR CLUB HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE DRINKS. THANKS ONCE AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUB 1)SOLO RIDERS 2)SPIRIT C.C. 3)MAJESTICS C.C.4)IDENTITY C.C.5)IMPERIALS C.C.6)NOKTURNAL C.C.7)SWIFT C.C.8)TECHNIQUES C.C. 9)KLIQUE C.C.10)UNITY C.C.11)UNITED STYLES C.C.12)USO C.C.13)LIFESTYLES C.C.14)GOODLIFE C.C.15)SHOWTIME C.C. 16)LA FAMILIA C.C. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL HOPE I DIDNT MISS ANYBODY ALSO LOCK IT IN NOW SO THERE WILL BE NO OTHER SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY OCT 27 2012 WILL BE OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW WE HOPE TO MAKE IT BIGGER THEN THE LAST TWO. THANK YOU TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND HELPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























_Originally posted by texas outlaw_@Dec 10 2008, 03:41 AM~12387122
*















































*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 386701
> _*ROLLERZ ONLY PHX WOULD LIKE TO THE EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW IT WAS A GREAT TIME WITH A VERY GOOD TURN OUT CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE 2X MOST CLUB SPIRIT CAR CLUB HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE DRINKS. THANKS ONCE AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUB 1)SOLO RIDERS 2)SPIRIT C.C. 3)MAJESTICS C.C.4)IDENTITY C.C.5)IMPERIALS C.C.6)NOKTURNAL C.C.7)SWIFT C.C.8)TECHNIQUES C.C. 9)KLIQUE C.C.10)UNITY C.C.11)UNITED STYLES C.C.12)USO C.C.13)LIFESTYLES C.C.14)GOODLIFE C.C.15)SHOWTIME C.C. 16)LA FAMILIA C.C.17) A TODA MADRE C.C.18) PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 19)REDEAMED C.C. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL HOPE I DIDNT MISS ANYBODY ALSO LOCK IT IN NOW SO THERE WILL BE NO OTHER SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY OCT 27 2012 WILL BE OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW WE HOPE TO MAKE IT BIGGER THEN THE LAST TWO. THANK YOU TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND HELPING
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE 2-30 PKS AN CROWN ! SHHHHIT WE DIDNT LEAVE THE PARKING LOT TILL 9:30 GOOD TIMES ( SPIRIT CC ) YOU KNOW HOW WE DO !!!:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>




more of this one!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you we had good time, got next show lock in ready to show GOOD LIFE CC


ESE PHX ROLLERZ said:


> View attachment 386701
> _*ROLLERZ ONLY PHX WOULD LIKE TO THE EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW IT WAS A GREAT TIME WITH A VERY GOOD TURN OUT CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE 2X MOST CLUB SPIRIT CAR CLUB HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE DRINKS. THANKS ONCE AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUB 1)SOLO RIDERS 2)SPIRIT C.C. 3)MAJESTICS C.C.4)IDENTITY C.C.5)IMPERIALS C.C.6)NOKTURNAL C.C.7)SWIFT C.C.8)TECHNIQUES C.C. 9)KLIQUE C.C.10)UNITY C.C.11)UNITED STYLES C.C.12)USO C.C.13)LIFESTYLES C.C.14)GOODLIFE C.C.15)SHOWTIME C.C. 16)LA FAMILIA C.C.17) A TODA MADRE C.C.18) PHOENIX PRIME C.C. 19)REDEAMED C.C. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL HOPE I DIDNT MISS ANYBODY ALSO LOCK IT IN NOW SO THERE WILL BE NO OTHER SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY OCT 27 2012 WILL BE OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW WE HOPE TO MAKE IT BIGGER THEN THE LAST TWO. THANK YOU TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND HELPING THANKS FRM FREDDY MOLINA SGT OF ARMS ROLLERZ ONLY PHX 8 X CHAMPS*_


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)

*Benefit show and shine 
*for Michael Garcia 12 years old who lost his mother and the sister of JR from 
Sophisticated Few car club Diane Garcia 10/2011 Food, raffle, , donations and toy drive Held at the Oaxaca restaurant on 15th ave and VanBuren ... $5 entry fee Saturday November 5 From 12-5pm .There will be a car wash there befor the show and shine. Sponsored by 
Sophisticated Few 
car club


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

52fleet said:


> *Benefit show and shine *for Michael Garcia 12 years old who lost his mother and the sister of JR from Sophisticated Few car club Diane Garcia 10/2011 Food, raffle, , donations and toy drive Held at the Oaxaca restaurant on 15th ave and VanBuren ... $5 entry fee Saturday November 5 From 12-5pm .There will be a car wash there befor the show and shine. Sponsored by Sophisticated Few car club
> View attachment 386804


 I work but we will try to make it sry to hear that.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PHX & GLENDALE CHAPTER.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: :wow: IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS ANOTHER KICK ASS TORTA TUESDAY!!! :thumbsup: :h5: MUCH PROPS TO THE HOMIES THAT POSTED UP THE PICS :naughty: BUT I ESPECIALLY HAVE TO GIVE x86 PROPS TO ART LOKS FOR POSTING UP ALL THE KERRY MARIE PICS!!! :fool2: :fool2: THAT CHIC IS A TRUE TORTA!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> _Originally posted by texas outlaw_@Dec 10 2008, 03:41 AM~12387122*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MY CONTRIBUTION TO TORTA TUESDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft AZ


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

A lil drunk talk a lil heart talk. but its all real talk!!!!!!!!!!! Tonight I drink with the people I lost in life, my Grandmother,Tios,home boys that didnt make it out. Tonight I honor them, miss them, and continue to live on knowing there watching over me.... Thank You for Dia De Los Muertos....... Now to kill this 18 pack in honor to Mi Familia.... They helped make me who I am today.....


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> this was in off topic.....wtf????


they were mad we were beating everybody in the la supershow


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Teamblowme602 said:


> they were mad we were beating everybody in the la supershow


Team blow me looking good repp'n AZ to the fullest.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it me? Or what ever they did now makes it so you cant reply!
Oh well! wanted to thumbsup 52Fleet and Galaxieriderz!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL!!!! Frank!:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　
_Here's what i got so far homie's......_ 
　
　[h=2]







[/h]*Benefit show and shine 
*for Michael Garcia 12 years old who lost his mother and the sister of JR from 
Sophisticated Few car club Diane Garcia 10/2011 Food, raffle, , donations and toy drive Held at the Oaxaca restaurant on 15th ave and VanBuren ... $5 entry fee Saturday November 5 From 12-5pm .There will be a car wash there befor the show and shine. Sponsored by 
Sophisticated Few 
car club 

　








　








　








　








　

















　








　








　









　
　​
UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......

AUG 20, 2011-UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE AND SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT PORTION OF THE PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT THE YUMA HUMAN SOCIETY (FLYER COMING SOON)

DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 
*1st Annual Phoenix Riderz July 3rd picnic* - Estrella Park - 7-3-2011
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HOLY SHIT 6006 TTT AZ SIDE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 11 guests) MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, Identity Original+, Lunas64




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Good morning AZ


Morning man


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOK WHATS GOING TO CHAVOS FOR STRIPING AND LEAF!!!!


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> LOOK WHATS GOING TO CHAVOS FOR STRIPING AND LEAF!!!!


Play some MurderBall at the next car show Luna.


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....FOR MORE INFO AND TO REGISTER YOUR TEAM PLS CALL 480-430-1029


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wazzup AZ


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> wazzup AZ


 wazzup playboi how u been homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW UNITED CAR CLUB IS THROWING A KICK BALL TOURNAMENT.  LOL J/K BRO JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS YOULL GET THE HANG OF IT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TREND SETTER said:


> wazzup playboi how u been homie


WHAT UP TREND SETTER HOW YOU DOING HOMIE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS+ 
cutty buddy 


WHATS UP PUTITOS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

j_mann said:


> A lil drunk talk a lil heart talk. but its all real talk!!!!!!!!!!! Tonight I drink with the people I lost in life, my Grandmother,Tios,home boys that didnt make it out. Tonight I honor them, miss them, and continue to live on knowing there watching over me.... Thank You for Dia De Los Muertos....... Now to kill this 18 pack in honor to Mi Familia.... They helped make me who I am today.....


what up j mann!!!! where u been at!!!!

and ya feel you on the drunk talk,,,,, REAL TALK!!! isnt it funny how america, is what it is,,,, and we celebrate alot of bullshit,, halloween for instance,,, 
we spend the good part of a childs life telling them to not take candy from strangers,,, and then 1 nite you get them to dress up and go ask for kandy,,,,, its the american way....

dia de los muertos,,, i guess is memorial day or veterans,, day,, just on a whole nutha level!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

unitedcc said:


> View attachment 386993
> UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....


now that sounds fun... havent played kickball since like 7th grade



TREND SETTER said:


> wazzup playboi how u been homie


wattup homie, doin good how bout you, you gonna roll to the eastside cruise this saturday



smiley602 said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW UNITED CAR CLUB IS THROWING A KICK BALL TOURNAMENT.  LOL J/K BRO JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS YOULL GET THE HANG OF IT


:roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

why must you be so small little picture.. 
must see big booty


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what up j mann!!!! where u been at!!!!
> 
> and ya feel you on the drunk talk,,,,, REAL TALK!!! isnt it funny how america, is what it is,,,, and we celebrate alot of bullshit,, halloween for instance,,,
> we spend the good part of a childs life telling them to not take candy from strangers,,, and then 1 nite you get them to dress up and go ask for kandy,,,,, its the american way....
> ...


 REAL TALK ART LOKA


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> ENCINAS+
> cutty buddy
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PUTITOS


Ha ha what's up buddy


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha ha what's up buddy


HERE BRO WORKING MY ASS OFF FOR OVER TIME FOR UNCLE SAM. WHAT YOU UP TO BRO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


> they were mad we were beating everybody in the la supershow


same shit Frank,,,,


cant take you guys no where cause you guys just be puttin the hurtin on em !!!!
bad ass!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> REAL TALK ART LOKA


whats good wit yo out do smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Smiley faces work now on my Droid! !!!!!!! 
:bowrofl:

GREAT JOB LAYITLOW!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Let see...._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW! I CAN CHANGE TEXT NOW TOO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just like at home...:scrutinize:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

you must be in the toilet stall again or the prta potty huh!!!
:roflmao:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

What up Art Loks, yeah it has been a while. my wife and I had a baby boy 3 weeks ago. So its been crazy here at the casa, I'm the only mesiken glad to be going back to work. lol.. But that candy from strangers is a trip, I let the older two run a muck up and down my nieghbor hood grabing all they could. But if any thing were to happen i GUESS i WOULD BE KNOCKING DOWN MY NIEGHBORS DOOR. Yeah last night i was thinking of all the gente my son isnt gonna be able to meet. Then I membered it was dia de los muertos. So I celebrated. ha take it E C.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Bullshit! Haha what's up az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> Bullshit! Haha what's up az


HELL YEAH! WHAT UP ART?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

j_mann said:


> What up Art Loks, yeah it has been a while. my wife and I had a baby boy 3 weeks ago. So its been crazy here at the casa, I'm the only mesiken glad to be going back to work. lol.. But that candy from strangers is a trip, I let the older two run a muck up and down my nieghbor hood grabing all they could. But if any thing were to happen i GUESS i WOULD BE KNOCKING DOWN MY NIEGHBORS DOOR. Yeah last night i was thinking of all the gente my son isnt gonna be able to meet. Then I membered it was dia de los muertos. So I celebrated. ha take it E C.



congrats on the new baby boy homie,,, dios te bendiga!!!

ya shit is hectic,,, 

i took seven kids im my truck thru da barrio, bumpin micheal myers music,,soundtrack from the movie,,, and u shudda seen the look on the peoples faces!!!!


ya bro ive lost alot of family and friends,, i miss them for real,,,tonite,,,, i will drink with the spirits!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Bullshit! Haha what's up az


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 11 guests) MANDOS69C/10, Knightstalker, Identity Original+, Lunas64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin::wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> :biggrin::wave:


y el arturo que?? 

even when you dont see my (ART LOKS IDENTITY) name,,, im still on here!!!!:tears:

salute my ass dammit!!!!:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 12 guests)

elphoenixquetzal:barf:
ART LOKS IDENTITY+:finger:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 12 guests)
> 
> elphoenixquetzal:barf:
> ART LOKS IDENTITY+:finger:


THATS MORE LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you must be in the toilet stall again or the prta potty huh!!!
> :roflmao:


WHY I OUTTAAAAAAA! LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 12 guests)
> 
> elphoenixquetzal:barf:
> ART LOKS IDENTITY+:finger:


ever wonder who these guests are


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ever wonder who these guests are


HALL MONITORS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ever wonder who these guests are


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> HERE BRO WORKING MY ASS OFF FOR OVER TIME FOR UNCLE SAM. WHAT YOU UP TO BRO


Same


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

seems kinda slow in here today.. que no


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres some pics from the San Antonio show...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I tried to get the first one.... damn delay on camera


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

What up AZ? Bullet rollin thru saying Q~VO to all!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

HEY ART LOKS WAS THAT YOU ON 16ST AND ROOSEVELT JUMPING FROM ROOF TO ROOF AFTER STEALING CANDY FROM THE STORE????????


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY ART LOKS WAS THAT YOU ON 16ST AND ROOSEVELT JUMPING FROM ROOF TO ROOF AFTER STEALING CANDY FROM THE STORE????????


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AWESOME PICS CHUCKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> What up AZ? Bullet rollin thru saying Q~VO to all!


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unitedcc said:


> View attachment 386992
> UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....









:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 387156
> :dunno::dunno::dunno:










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Yo !!! Mr Loks !!!!!!


----------



## Cruizin Memories (Mar 18, 2010)

here are some more pics from OCT 29TH GLENDALE PARK & SWAP SHOW & SHINE. . THX TO ALL THE CLUBS AND FRIENDS WHO MADE IT OUT , WAS A FUN TIME.


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....
calling out all clubs ,solo riders and everybody...lets kick it on the playground LIKE BACK IN THE DAY and play some kick ball for a great cause....bring out your rides,fire up the grills and come out and chill....we will be having live music performances,food,and much more...THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT so bring out the kids.....FOR MORE INFO. AND REGISTER YOUR TEAM CALL 480-430-0129


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Yo !!! Mr Loks !!!!!!


WHAT UP MY BRUDDA!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THIS !!..LAYITLOW IS FUCKING UP ! !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

HHaaaaaaaaa !! Haaaaa!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 387123


Badass pics Chucky


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=2]IM WORKIN ON IT!!!!

DownTime Tomorrow! [/h]LayItLow.com will be offline for approximately 30 minutes while we do some minor maintenance on the the site's database. This is expected to start around 8am EST and not expected to last more than 30 minutes. 

We apologize in advance and hope that this does not inconvenience any of you.​


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THIS !!..LAYITLOW IS FUCKING UP ! !


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> What up AZ? Bullet rollin thru saying Q~VO to all!


WUT UP ROB BASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)

*Benefit show and shine 
*for Michael Garcia 11 years old who lost his mother and the sister of JR from 
Sophisticated Few car club Diane Garcia 10/2011 Food, raffle, donations and toy drive Held at the Oaxaca restaurant on 15th ave and VanBuren ... $5 entry fee Saturday November 5 From 12-5pm .There will be a car wash from 8 to 11am before the show and shine. Sponsored by 
Sophisticated Few 
car club


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Badass pics Chucky


 WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ ????? WHAT YOU GOT GOING ON THIS WEEKEND??? SOME HOT POON TANG???:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

unity_mike said:


> HELL YEAH! WHAT UP ART?


Sup Mike! Just chillin


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 this one and the united one are on the same date:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> this one and the united one are on the same date:dunno:


Ha y hay hay I don't get it


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ed1983 said:


> WUT UP ROB BASS!!!!!!!


What's crackin Eddie Loc??


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> this one and the united one are on the same date:dunno:


ours was first but who knows


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

INTRUDERS TMFT!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ours was first but who knows



ours is early mabey we can go to the united one in the afternoon?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


Good morning to you too and AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING


 Whazzzzzzzzxz uuuuuuuuuuup
Big mIKE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What's new encinas. Mike what up girl


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:

FEB 26 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!











LOCKED IN? :dunno:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :biggrin:
> 
> FEB 26 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...









_For them........ :happysad:
















































United we can make a difference in a kids life....
If we just touch one we made a difference.:thumbsup:
_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> What's new encinas. Mike what up girl


ha ha whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Whazzzzzzzzxz uuuuuuuuuuup
> Big mIKE


What up homie. Ready for the weekend?


smiley602 said:


> What's new encinas. Mike what up girl


What up mija!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _For them........ :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Hector what I tell you about touching kids?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:drama: Back to Facebook :rimshot:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 387137


nice, thats how im plannin doin my subs


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL! IS ONE OF YOUR KIDS IN DA PIC? GREAT PIC HOMIE! 




unity_mike said:


> What up homie. Ready for the weekend?
> 
> 
> What up mija!
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOL! IS ONE OF YOUR KIDS IN DA PIC? GREAT PIC HOMIE!


:thumbsup:UNITY


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> :thumbsup:UNITY


MIKE JUST THOUGHT I LET YOU KNOW, I THINK SOME ASSHOLE THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY TO CHANGE YOUR AVATAR TO THE FORTY WHINERS HELMET. IF YOU FIND OUT WHO DID IT LETS TAKE CARE OF HIM.:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS GOOD AZ SIDE


WHATS GOOD LA FAMILIA


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!


What up Art?? Its been a minute, all good in da Art Hood?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> What up Art?? Its been a minute, all good in da Art Hood?


you know me ,,,cant call it,,, i just stay steady at work,,, and try to breaf when i can!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*WHAT UP WHAT UP???? DA ENFORCER IS BACK UP IN THIS BITCH SO YOU BETTER WATCH YOURSELVES!!!! **WHERE BIG BEN AT OH I'M LOOKING FOR YOU HOMIE!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:QUOTE=knightowl480;14757831]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*DAMN GOT TO GET USED TO THIS NEW FORMAT!!! GONNA GO BACK AND CHECK OUT SOME PAGES HAVEN'T BEEN ON FOR MONTHS SO LETS SEE WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON!!! MISSED THE HOMIES =) *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> *WHAT UP WHAT UP???? DA ENFORCER IS BACK UP IN THIS BITCH SO YOU BETTER WATCH YOURSELVES!!!! **WHERE BIG BEN AT OH I'M LOOKING FOR YOU HOMIE!!!*


:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> *WHAT UP WHAT UP???? DA ENFORCER IS BACK UP IN THIS BITCH SO YOU BETTER WATCH YOURSELVES!!!! **WHERE BIG BEN AT OH I'M LOOKING FOR YOU HOMIE!!!*


:wave:what up OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



i told you big benhno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> *DAMN GOT TO GET USED TO THIS NEW FORMAT!!! GONNA GO BACK AND CHECK OUT SOME PAGES HAVEN'T BEEN ON FOR MONTHS SO LETS SEE WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON!!! MISSED THE HOMIES =) *



well,,,, lets do a summary,,,,, since new format,,,,,,,


alot of bullshit,,, drama,,,,, bullshit,,,, tortas,,,,, justins bullshit,,,,,,drama,,,,,, art loks bullshit,,,,,,,,,,server error,,,, tortat tuesday:boink:

more bs,, dead in here ,,,,,,,dead in here,,,, sombodys elses bullshit,,, tatas viagra kickd in,,,,,, fine ass friday...,,,,, no drama,,,, cuase of daTA base errors..

plan joe tryin to get at justin for some hoes,,,,,,,,,, bullshit........... data base errors.......


tortat tuesday,,,,,, big mandos pics!!!!!! data base errors,,,,,,date base errors,,,,,,, mando c10 clownin on the cowgirls,,,,,, data base errors,,,data base errors......

boycott insued on layit low for 2 months cuase of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

DATA BASE ERRORS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


NOBODY WAS GETTIN ON CAUSE OF THE DATA BASE ERRORS,,,,


ELPHOENIX BULLSHIT,, TORTA TUESDAY,,,,,, ELPHOENIX FUCKIN WIT ART LOKS,,,,,,,, ELPHOENIX FUCKIN WITH ART LOKS SOME MORE,,,,, EL PHOENIX FUCKIN CLOWNING ART LOKS WITH PHOTOSHOP PICS,,,,, EL PHOENIX ON SIDE OF MILK CARTON FOR FUCKIN WIT ART LOKS.....

MORE DRAMA FROM THE HALL MONITOR,,,,,,,,,, :naughty: TORTA TUESDAY, LA FAMILIA GETTIN IN THE MIX WITH THE TORTA PICS,, WALKIN THE FINE LINE BETWEEN BANNED AND FAPTAPULOUS!!!!

ELPHOENIX FOUND OK,,, BRUISED AND BATTERD , TRAUMATIZED ,, BUT STILL STREET CRUISIN!!!

ART BUCKS WORD OF THE DAY,,,,, "DATA BASE ERROR BULLSHIT!!"


BIG BEN IN THE HOUSE,,,, BIG BEN OUT THE HOUSE CAUSE OF DATA ERRORS.....

CRUISE FOR A CAUSE ,,PICS,,,, RANTS AND RAVES, AND BLESSINGS FOR VANESSA!!!!!!


ALOT OF SHOWS I MISSED OUT ON,,,,,,DATA BASED ERRORS,,,,,,DRAMA AGAIN ,,,,,,,

LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW,,,,,:shh:

:boink:TORTA TUESDAY,,, LA FAMILIA,,:naughty: ART LOKS,,, SMILEY,, PLAYBOY,,, AND NUMEROUS OTHER :naughty:MEMBERS MAKE TORTA WEEK HAPPEN,,,,,, ALL OF LAY IT LOW HAD STY'S ON THERE EYES :squint:AT THE R.O. SHOW (COMFIRMED BY IDENTITY ORIGINAL)'''

Data base errors again!!!!

BIG BEN SENDS OG PLAYER TO THE WASH AT DUSK KNOWING DAM WELL THAT THE SHIT DONT GET POPPIN TILL AFTER 8

SOMEBODY PUT A WHINERS AVATAR ON MIKEES NAME..


AND OG IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND ART LOKS BULLSHIT AGAIN!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DA SALUTE TRANSENDS ALL BOUNDRIES,, RACE COLOR CREED AGE SEX,,, OR PIZZA JOINT!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well,,,, lets do a summary,,,,, since new format,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> alot of bullshit,,, drama,,,,, bullshit,,,, tortas,,,,, justins bullshit,,,,,,drama,,,,,, art loks bullshit,,,,,,,,,,server error,,,, tortat tuesday:boink:
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Pretty much sums it up right ther except you forgot to write that you had countless conversations with yourself


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Pretty much sums it up right ther except you forgot to write that you had countless conversations with yourself



LMAO,,,, I FORGOT BOUT THAT,,,YA I USED TO GET ON MY DAMN NERVES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DA SALUTE TRANSENDS ALL BOUNDRIES,, RACE COLOR CREED AGE SEX,,, OR PIZZA JOINT!!!!


LMFAO, I TOOK THAT PIC AT PETER PIPER FOR BIG RICH WEDDING MEETING AND BARELY NOTICED THE MIDDLE FINGER AND LIL KID IN BACKGROUND


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HERE IS AN EXAMPLE OF DATA BASE ERRORS LUNA LOVES THESE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:




























:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> HERE IS AN EXAMPLE OF DATA BASE ERRORS LUNA LOVES THESE



DAMN UR GONNA PISS HIM OFF!!!!!!:finger:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> HERE IS AN EXAMPLE OF DATA BASE ERRORS LUNA LOVES THESE


Wow I thought their was more like this


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DAMN UR GONNA PISS HIM OFF!!!!!!:finger:


But YOU asked me to post them up, why would It be my fault?:dunno:





















jk


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> HERE IS AN EXAMPLE OF DATA BASE ERRORS LUNA LOVES THESE


Quote Big Mando this is some bull Chet


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Wow I thought their was more like this


Shit pisses me off sometimes I cant click on anything cause I get this shit


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Quote Big Mando this is some bull Chet


He does have a way with words doesnt he


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> But YOU asked me to post them up, why would It be my fault?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> He does have a way with words doesnt he


Shit you haven't seen the fluffy guy upset till you see him go off at the drive through at mc dee's trying to get jack n the crack tacos in Vegas at 4 AM


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> *DAMN GOT TO GET USED TO THIS NEW FORMAT!!! GONNA GO BACK AND CHECK OUT SOME PAGES HAVEN'T BEEN ON FOR MONTHS SO LETS SEE WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON!!! MISSED THE HOMIES =) *





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well,,,, lets do a summary,,,,, since new format,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> alot of bullshit,,, drama,,,,, bullshit,,,, tortas,,,,, justins bullshit,,,,,,drama,,,,,, art loks bullshit,,,,,,,,,,server error,,,, tortat tuesday:boink:
> ...





elphoenixquetzal said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Pretty much sums it up right ther except you forgot to write that you had countless conversations with yourself


haaaa :roflmao::roflmao::rofl::bowrofl::rofl::roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> haaaa :roflmao::roflmao::rofl::bowrofl::rofl::roflmao::bowrofl:


X's 2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> haaaa :roflmao::roflmao::rofl::bowrofl::rofl::roflmao::bowrofl:





ENCINAS said:


> X's 2


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> *DAMN GOT TO GET USED TO THIS NEW FORMAT!!! GONNA GO BACK AND CHECK OUT SOME PAGES HAVEN'T BEEN ON FOR MONTHS SO LETS SEE WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON!!! MISSED THE HOMIES =) *


Sup OGizzle!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Shit you haven't seen the fluffy guy upset till you see him go off at the drive through at mc dee's trying to get jack n the crack tacos in Vegas at 4 AM


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup OGizzle!!!


NO COMMENT.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIZE FOR INTRODUCING ART LOK TO THE AZSIDE!



























J/K ART. :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NO COMMENT.........


YA THAT ONES TOO EASY,,, BESIDES SHE'D KICK UR LIL ASS!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well,,,, lets do a summary,,,,, since new format,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> alot of bullshit,,, drama,,,,, bullshit,,,, tortas,,,,, justins bullshit,,,,,,drama,,,,,, art loks bullshit,,,,,,,,,,server error,,,, tortat tuesday:boink:
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YA THAT ONES TOO EASY,,, BESIDES SHE'D KICK UR LIL ASS!!!


Exactly and I will take that last part as a compliment...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> WHAT UP AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CLEMENTE said:


> WHAT UP AZ


WHAT UP PIMP HUNK!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Exactly and I will take that last part as a compliment...


GOOD BOYEEE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


did the same shit loading the blazer onto the hauler last year! kinda lol but Luna almost shit his pants cuz i almost ran him over! lol

































CLEMENTE said:


> WHAT UP AZ


WHATS UP BIG HUNK


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> GOOD BOYEEE!!!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :wave:what up OG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i told you big benhno:


 Im cool happy I can get back on here fuk missed some of you lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> did the same shit loading the blazer onto the hauler last year! kinda lol but Luna almost shit his pants cuz i almost ran him over! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I REMEBER YOU TELLIN ME,,, DAT SHIT WAS FUNNY I CAN JUST IMAGINE HIM WITH HIS BAD BACK AND A BEER IN HIS HAND SCREAMIN LIKE A GIRL YELLIN FUCKIN MANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup::loco::roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 7 guests)

elphoenixquetzal
OGPLAYER
goose


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well,,,, lets do a summary,,,,, since new format,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> alot of bullshit,,, drama,,,,, bullshit,,,, tortas,,,,, justins bullshit,,,,,,drama,,,,,, art loks bullshit,,,,,,,,,,server error,,,, tortat tuesday:boink:
> ...



*Damn I missed all that fuk!!! I can just imagine who started the bullshit =)well hope it stays bullshit free cause you know me!!! *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 7 guests)
> 
> elphoenixquetzal
> OGPLAYER
> goose



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

*Be back in a bit remember I'm BACK!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> *Damn I missed all that fuk!!! I can just imagine who started the bullshit =)well hope it stays bullshit free cause you know me!!! *


Yes we all hope it does but eventually something will come up.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 10 guests)

elphoenixquetzal


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> *Damn I missed all that fuk!!! I can just imagine who started the bullshit =)well hope it stays bullshit free cause you know me!!! *


oh yeah and this too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> oh yeah and this too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mr. Art Loks, Post some Tortas!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Mr. Art Loks, Post some Tortas!


:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Mr. Art Loks, Post some Tortas!















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok some of my babydoll!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HEY LOKS, i got something for you!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

todays her birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> HEY LOKS, i got something for you!


40z and blunts:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> 40z and blunts:cheesy:



nope ..................wait for it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> nope ..................wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> BigMandoAZ said:
> 
> 
> > nope ..................wait for it
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ART LOKS IDENTITY said:
> 
> 
> > i get 40% or we can settle out of court for 2 -30packs of budlight! :thumbsup::roflmao:
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> nope ..................wait for it


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> BigMandoAZ said:
> 
> 
> > nope ..................wait for it
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ART LOKS IDENTITY said:
> 
> 
> > I will make the stickers for you!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ITS OFFICIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THE SLOGANS GONNA BE..........HAVE YOU BEEN SALUTED YET????

OR ,,,,,,,,,,,A SALUTE BY ANY OTHER NAME ,,,IS NOT THE SAME!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SEE KNOW COULD YOU JUST SEE A ART LOKS BRAND SHIRT ON THIS HOMIE RIGHT HERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Already working on it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Already working on it


 I LIKE IT WITH THE BLACK BETTER,, IT REMINDS ME OF MY MISSIN TOOTH:roflmao:!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> Im cool happy I can get back on here fuk missed *some of you *lol


:roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>



HA HA BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Making some quick modifications


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


that looks badass


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Better or Worse?? LMAO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


NO THE FIRST SET BILLY!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

You should put on one with the hot chick bending over giving the salute on the back of the shirt were going to need some hot chicks to try out though


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> You should put on one with the hot chick bending over giving the salute on the back of the shirt were going to need some hot chicks to try out though


CALL CLEMENTE,,, HE'S THE MACARONI!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NO THESE ONES!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> You should put on one with the hot chick bending over giving the salute on the back of the shirt were going to need some hot chicks to try out though


Like one of these??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> NO THESE ONES!!


Well it doesnt matter which one you like cause I dont make shirts LMAO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Well it doesnt matter which one you like cause I dont make shirts LMAO!!!


GOOD I THAWT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO SETTLE OUT OF COURT WITH YOU TOO!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Like one of these??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I wish I did:tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> GOOD I THAWT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO SETTLE OUT OF COURT WITH YOU TOO!!!


wait for it.......... wait for it.............. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> GOOD I THAWT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO SETTLE OUT OF COURT WITH YOU TOO!!!


I'll take one 2 X, because I've been working out 1x fits a lil tight now


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > Like one of these??
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I'll take one 2 X, because I've been working out 1x fits a lil tight now[/QUOTE]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> elphoenixquetzal said:
> 
> 
> > Like one of these??
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ENCINAS said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take one 2 X, because I've been working out 1x fits a lil tight now[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Have any more


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok my magic is not working so well lol I might have to just add the hand somewhere else


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

How about this one encinas??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OK I AM OUT A HERE SEE YOU GUYS LATER!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> How about this one encinas??


Looks good


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OK I AM OUT A HERE SEE YOU GUYS LATER!!


Latez


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well,,,, lets do a summary,,,,, since new format,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> alot of bullshit,,, drama,,,,, bullshit,,,, tortas,,,,, justins bullshit,,,,,,drama,,,,,, art loks bullshit,,,,,,,,,,server error,,,, tortat tuesday:boink:
> ...


Lol!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> MIKE JUST THOUGHT I LET YOU KNOW, I THINK SOME ASSHOLE THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY TO CHANGE YOUR AVATAR TO THE FORTY WHINERS HELMET. IF YOU FIND OUT WHO DID IT LETS TAKE CARE OF HIM.:biggrin:


OK GANGSTA



OGPLAYER said:


> *WHAT UP WHAT UP???? DA ENFORCER IS BACK UP IN THIS BITCH SO YOU BETTER WATCH YOURSELVES!!!! **WHERE BIG BEN AT OH I'M LOOKING FOR YOU HOMIE!!!*


WELCOME BACK OG


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia!!!! 

It's Fridayyyyyyy!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


Starting out Fine Ass Friday with......:wow:





















Please be safe this weekend. :thumbsup:


_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin:  DID SOMEBODY SAY IT WAS FINE ASS FRIDAY!?!?!?! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :boink::naughty::fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey what ever happy to all the laker fans??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE WHAT UP ART


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE WHAT UP ART


Whatz up smiley how's Ur ride ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD AZ SIDE WHAT UP ART


just branding some pics was good wit yo outdo!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody know any good polishing spots in town?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

blue moon on van buren,,,,, them girls polish it up real nice:naughty:


what up bro!!!!!!!!!! where you been at??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Whatz up smiley how's Ur ride ?



ALMOST THERE HOMIE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I ALWAYS LIKE THE WAY SHE MODELS VERY CLASSY AND CUTE SMILE.


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> blue moon on van buren,,,,, them girls polish it up real nice:naughty:
> 
> what up bro!!!!!!!!!! where you been at??


Yeah I've heard about that spot bro I've been around what's good witcha:yes:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody know any good polishing spots in town?


WHAT DO YOU NEED POLISHED BRO MY BOY HAS A MEAN HOOK UP I CAN GET YOU A PRICE.


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT DO YOU NEED POLISHED BRO MY BOY HAS A MEAN HOOK UP I CAN GET YOU A PRICE.


Some trim bro


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Some trim bro


LIKE THE ONE THAT GOES AROUND THE WINDOWS OR THE BODY MOLDINGS


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ALMOST THERE HOMIE


looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> looks good. :thumbsup:


THANK YOU ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ALMOST THERE HOMIE


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

blkrag said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


Mr. Art Loks post some Tortas homie!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody know any good polishing spots in town?


in the east side.. apache/main. west van buren and mcdowell
.. they polish u up real good..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

just saw i was late on that one


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> in the east side.. apache/main. west van buren and mcdowell
> .. they polish u up real good..


Wat kinda polishing??


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


The greco roman wrestling club meeting!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody know any good polishing spots in town?


Yeah, I got the hook up with the best polisher in AZ! Text me at 623-363-0823. Tell him Bullet sent you for really good prices! He hooked up all the polishing on my 50! He is da shit! He has been polishing for over 25 years. He has done some work for some other clubs also.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ALMOST THERE HOMIE


That's what I'm talkin about .. lookin good 
Who doing the work ?


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> That's what I'm talkin about .. lookin good
> Who doing the work ?


 Loks customs is doing the work so shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> That's what I'm talkin about .. lookin good
> Who doing the work ?


GUY NAMED FERNANDO AKA TATT2FACE CUSTOMS (602)214-7884
GREAT WORK GOOD PRICES.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> blue moon on van buren,,,,, them girls polish it up real nice:naughty:
> 
> 
> what up bro!!!!!!!!!! where you been at??


 BLUE MOON SHITTTTTT IM 32 NOW I GOT IN THERE WHEN I WAS LIKE 15yrs old Good old days !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Loks customs is doing the work so shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


What's up planjoe whatz Good were Ur buddy 
Justin ?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PLANJOE said:


> Loks customs is doing the work so shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


THE ONLY WORK ART LOKS IS DOING IS IN BLUE MOON ON VANBUREN POLISHING THINGS :naughty:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> GUY NAMED FERNANDO AKA TATT2FACE CUSTOMS (602)214-7884
> GREAT WORK GOOD PRICES.


What's a good price ?? For a baller like u or 
8 to 5 like me ????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> I ALWAYS LIKE THE WAY SHE MODELS VERY CLASSY AND CUTE SMILE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THE ONLY WORK ART LOKS IS DOING IS IN BLUE MOON ON VANBUREN POLISHING THINGS :naughty:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Wow she must really work out


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


YOU GOT ANY WITH HER AND THE COCHINO(JETTA)


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's a good price ?? For a HARD WORKING MAN like u or
> 8 to 5 like me ????


LOL MORE LIKE 6 TO 5 LIKE ME


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia!!!!
> 
> It's Fridayyyyyyy!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:nice


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

cutty buddy said:


> Wat kinda polishing??


trim and polsishing services


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> YOU GOT ANY WITH HER AND THE COCHINO(JETTA)


i dont know,, i dont think so,,,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ALMOST THERE HOMIE


Looking good bro, nice work


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> Looking good bro, nice work


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL MORE LIKE 6 TO 5 LIKE ME


LoL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up planjoe whatz Good were Ur buddy
> Justin ?


WHAT'S HAPPEN JOE ???? IDK WHERE THAT PLAYER IS @? MAYBE TO MUCH POON TANG FOR JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!LOL


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> THE ONLY WORK ART LOKS IS DOING IS IN BLUE MOON ON VANBUREN POLISHING THINGS :naughty:


LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Wow good pic's Art


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> ALMOST THERE HOMIE


The Jettas looking dope Smiley, I gotta get to work on my VW.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> The Jettas looking dope Smiley, I gotta get to work on my VW.


 HELL YA JUSTIN AZ!!!!!!!! YOU GOING TO POP THAT COOCHEE IN THAT BACK SEAT OF THE VW!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


  AY DIOS MIO!!!! :wow: :wow: MUY GRANDE MELONES!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey bros!!

Art, got your text last night but I was punchin out, 11 hours days be whoopin this ole man's ass!!

Got a promotion though, Shop Foreman.......dig it!!

Took a quick pick of a bead I layed down the other day, this piece has a gap that ranged from 1/8 to 1/4 wide. I'm not a fan of this style of bead but some like it


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Hey bros!!
> 
> Art, got your text last night but I was punchin out, 11 hours days be whoopin this ole man's ass!!
> 
> ...


Those are some clean ass welds


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> The Jettas looking dope Smiley, I gotta get to work on my VW.


Hey when is that vw show bro


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Badazz ride ....... armondo


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

SO WAS UP HOMIES WAT I MISS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Hey when is that vw show bro


Its Nov 13th at Glendale Community College.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Its Nov 13th at Glendale Community College.


waht times the show i gota lotta homies that are waaay into v dubs


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Its Nov 13th at Glendale Community College.


Ill probably take the jetta out there


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Its Nov 13th at Glendale Community College.


 JUSTIN AZ YOU ARE GOING TO COLLEGE!!!!!!!! HAVE JOIN FRATERNITY ???? YOU SHOULD JOIN( LAMDA LAMDA LAMDA!!!!!!!!!):roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> waht times the show i gota lotta homies that are waaay into v dubs



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php#7512 *November 13, 2011 - Volkstreffen VW Carshow and Swapmeet *
*Glendale, Arizona *http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://thesamba.com/s7512 http://twitter.com/home?status=Volkstreffen+VW+Carshow+and+Swapmeet+http://thesamba.com/s7512 
http://www.google.com/calendar/even...tp://www.thesamba.com&sprop=name:TheSamba.com
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=6000+W+Olive+Ave,+Glendale,+AZ 
Sponsored By Peoria Volkswagen, The Samba.com, Dougs Buggs and Bunnies, Chirco.com, Vintage Warehouse and Lowbus.com, Dons Bus Box, Wedge Vee Dub, European Automotive Machine. 

Volkstreffen 2 will be held at Glendale Community College on Sunday November 13, 2011 

If you attended the Volkstreffen 1 Show at GCC in Feb 2011 it will be exactly the same set-up and entrance. 

Car Show with Multiple Classes and REAL Judging. 

RAFFLE!! Top Prizes including a rebuilt 1600 Motor courtesy of Tom Butterfly at Volksworks. 

Arizona's Biggest Swapmeet (well we sure would like to make it the biggest). Bring all those parts and make some cash with the PENT up demand. This is going to be a HUGE swapmeet. Bring Your parts, set up and make some money! No Doubt there will be major deals to be had! 

Free Admission for spectators! 
$10.00 Per Car for the Car Show 
$30.00 Per Generous Swap Space (plenty of room for trailers but these will be charged 40.00) 

Gates Open at 7:00 AM 

Swap Gates Open at 6:30 AM 

Car Show Registration: 7:00 AM to 10:00 AM 

Accepting Canned and Non-Perishable Food donations for the St Mary's Food Bank. 

Volkstreffen 2 
At Glendale Community College 
6000 W. Olive Ave. Glendale AZ, 85302 
Enter show on 59th Ave. Entrance just North of Vogel Ave. 

More info in Forums thread at: 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=482179


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> LIKE THE ONE THAT GOES AROUND THE WINDOWS OR THE BODY MOLDINGS


Pretty much a whole cars worth.windows,windshield,qtr top,fenders,everything!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

smiley602 said:


> Those are some clean ass welds


Thannks, I was catchin the edge of some of that paint.......



Justin-Az said:


> *November 13, 2011 - Volkstreffen VW Carshow and Swapmeet *
> *Glendale, Arizona *
> 
> Sponsored By Peoria Volkswagen, The Samba.com, Dougs Buggs and Bunnies, Chirco.com, Vintage Warehouse and Lowbus.com, Dons Bus Box, Wedge Vee Dub, European Automotive Machine.
> ...


I may try and make this one, good lookin out.


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

AZ side ttmft


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]_GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!!_ :biggrin: 
　




_TODAY!!!!!_ 
　
　*







*

*Benefit show and shine 
*for Michael Garcia 12 years old who lost his mother and the sister of JR from 
Sophisticated Few car club Diane Garcia 10/2011 Food, raffle, , donations and toy drive Held at the Oaxaca restaurant on 15th ave and VanBuren ... $5 entry fee Saturday November 5 From 12-5pm .There will be a car wash there befor the show and shine. Sponsored by 
Sophisticated Few 
car club 
​


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

:werd:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Who's all going to the old school show out in tucson?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*ANYONE HEADING OUT TO THIS SHOW NEXT WEEKEND IN PARKER, AZ?*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

wat going dwn today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az fam... 













Have a great Sunday RIDERZ! 









_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hay everybody !! I got some G-body A-arms
Extended & stock if anybody need some ??


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:.........................................:loco:...........................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to Facebook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone have extended and molded upper a arms for 93 big body llac


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> anyone have extended and molded upper a arms for 93 big body llac


Street life customs 
Franks 
World wide 
Chulio loco's


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity CC will be cruising later after our meeting. We wil start at the park on Central and Alta Vista about 5 ish!! Roll on out!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> Identity CC will be cruising later after our meeting. We wil start at the park on Central and Alta Vista about 5 ish!! Roll on out!


Who cares, this is not facebook! Lol! You guys are "out of control"..........LMFAO! 

Have fun Luna!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Who cares, this is not facebook! Lol! You guys are "out of control"..........LMFAO!
> 
> Have fun Luna!


LOL Art. Jus havin a good time Vato! We had a great time!!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Random post/appearance


I usually dislike remixes done to oldies, with the exception of Lil Rob. But this gets my seal of approval, video keeps the old school feel to it as well.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> LOL Art. Jus havin a good time Vato! We had a great time!!


Cool


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

I got a set of mtx terminator 12" in a shaved down box fits perfect in a g body truck between cylinder for 150a text 6025716129me for pics don't know how to post pics


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Got a set of g body 1" extended and wrapped upper arms $80 6025716129 text for pics


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> anyone have extended and molded upper a arms for 93 big body llac


I have a set extended and molded


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Who cares, this is not facebook! Lol! You guys are "out of control"..........LMFAO!
> 
> Have fun Luna!


Thats it I'm calling Tim as you read this and telling him you have no respect for your elderly


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Identity CC will be cruising later after our meeting. We wil start at the park on Central and Alta Vista about 5 ish!! Roll on out!


Wheres the like botton oh well

LIKE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wat up Az side:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wat up Az side:wave:


Damn weren't you on a date


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wat up Az side:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


>


What's happening Clemente


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


>


Look their doing the wave


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


>


hello there budyy


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Damn weren't you on a date


that was the date


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning AZ SIDE :inout:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> that was the date


Damn bro your quicker than she told me you were ha ha


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az fam...

Here's what i got so far homie's...... 
　
　
　








　








　








　








　


























　








　








　









　
　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......


DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 

*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​

　
　
　
　

　
　

_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> Who cares, this is not facebook! Lol! You guys are "out of control"..........LMFAO!
> 
> Have fun Luna!


lol. yeah who gives a fuck!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity_mike 
aztecsef1 
smiley602 
lilsmiley602 
wtf! did smiley get a mini me


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> lol. yeah who gives a fuck!


Uuuuufffff who forgot to invite him hay was at the wash last nite it was dead


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 dammn... :wow:


She just made me... Hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Uuuuufffff who forgot to invite him hay was at the wash last nite it was dead


Lolos are scared when the weatherman says rain!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Damn! Do you think she can go thru the drive true with that thang!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZSIDE! For all who remember the Chevy Documentary Crew that came down back in January to film our Lowrider Chevy's. Its almost showtime! 













This new documentary by Roger Sherman, will premiere November 3 at the historic Detroit Institute of Arts in downtown Detroit. The feature-length documentary by the award-winning producer, director and cinematographer explores the 100-year history of Chevrolet and Chevy's cultural and personal relevance for millions. 

"For over thirty years, I've been attracted to telling the stories of real people," said Sherman. "I try to find subjects who are passionate about their endeavors. We had the opportunity to travel all over the country filming incredible cars, meeting wonderful people, and hearing amazing personal stories about people's love for their Chevrolets." 

*"Chevy 100" will be shown on Velocity Channel on November 21st at 8 p.m. EST*. 

This DVD will also be for sale at: www.chevymall.com on November 21st.


When the official show trailer comes out, I will post it up!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


DAMMM IM HUNGRY NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

cutty buddy said:


> I have a set extended and molded


pm a price and how much extended


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZSIDE! For all who remember the Chevy Documentary Crew that came down back in January to film our Lowrider Chevy's. Its almost showtime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW 4 SOME EYE CANDY....


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Did somebody say eyecandy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

There goes my eye candy homies more coming for torta Tuesday


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thought id show it now that its done , i was a jeff's hs today , will be showing it at the majestics toy drive on dec 10th , i think hes selling it , the car looks good put together ill be doing another project like this for him soon..... buy it back JUSTIN!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> thought id show it now that its done , i was a jeff's hs today , will be showing it at the majestics toy drive on dec 10th , i think hes selling it , the car looks good put together ill be doing another project like this for him soon..... buy it back JUSTIN!!!!!


That's real nice thanks for the pic's


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> thought id show it now that its done , i was a jeff's hs today , will be showing it at the majestics toy drive on dec 10th , i think hes selling it , the car looks good put together ill be doing another project like this for him soon..... buy it back JUSTIN!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wad up :wave:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin Az buy it Back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or have him paint your VW:biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> thought id show it now that its done , i was a jeff's hs today , will be showing it at the majestics toy drive on dec 10th , i think hes selling it , the car looks good put together ill be doing another project like this for him soon..... buy it back JUSTIN!!!!!


Hell Yea it looks Sick homie everybody that got down on the ride did a sick ass job cant wait to see it in person buy it back Justin shit I wish I could buy it!! then juice it !!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn it just realized I might be in training on DEC 10 :banghead: oh well right click save will have to do!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)

elphoenixquetzal
danny chawps
Lunas64+


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> Justin Az buy it Back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or have him paint your VW:biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!


Ill take a rain check !!! Unless the paper is just right  why don't you buy it ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Justin Az buy it Back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or have him paint your VW:biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!


I already got person in mind to paint the VW am just putting the cash together as looking to spend 5-6k , no patterns, just pink. Right now am doing the mechanical stuff to it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Hell Yea it looks Sick homie everybody that got down on the ride did a sick ass job cant wait to see it in person buy it back Justin shit I wish I could buy it!! then juice it !!


Yeah car looks sick now Jeff put it back together, Hes got the belflower pipes also which would really set it off.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> Ill take a rain check !!! Unless the paper is just right  why don't you buy it ?


whats he askin for it?? Just wondering


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah car looks sick now Jeff put it back together, Hes got the belflower pipes also which would really set it off.


I still prefer the rear pipes over the bellflowers but I bet once installed they would look sick


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> Ill take a rain check !!! Unless the paper is just right  why don't you buy it ?


 I got to many project Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> I already got person in mind to paint the VW am just putting the cash together as looking to spend 5-6k , no patterns, just pink. Right now am doing the mechanical stuff to it.


 DJ FROM KLIQUE OR BUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZSIDE! For all who remember the Chevy Documentary Crew that came down back in January to film our Lowrider Chevy's. Its almost showtime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked::cheesy:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

That's was up mando thanx for the info


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> I got to many project Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


well stick to just one , you dont wana be plain forever!!!! haaa


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> whats he askin for it?? Just wondering


im not sure , but dude has alot of ol school cars, ill be working up there in the next month , ill ask n let you know though


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> I already got person in mind to paint the VW am just putting the cash together as looking to spend 5-6k , no patterns, just pink. Right now am doing the mechanical stuff to it.


really 5-6k on a VW!!!:loco:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> im not sure , but dude has alot of ol school cars, ill be working up there in the next month , ill ask n let you know though


nice post pics


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ! Just wanted to post that the new BIGMANDOAZ site is up. New site new features. Including a members area and Forum. Just like layitlow but a lil different. Good for the shit talkers! lol new site address is: http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/ Im still working on it but the features are running 100%


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ! Just wanted to post that the new BIGMANDOAZ site is up. New site new features. Including a members area and Forum. Just like layitlow but a lil different. Good for the shit talkers! lol new site address is: http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/ Im still working on it but the features are running 100%


But is it any good ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> thought id show it now that its done , i was a jeff's hs today , will be showing it at the majestics toy drive on dec 10th , i think hes selling it , the car looks good put together ill be doing another project like this for him soon..... buy it back JUSTIN!!!!!



_BAD ASS!!!!!

__The pic's look like a old past issue of Lowrider Magazine......__:thumbsup:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


>


Wow


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ! Just wanted to post that the new BIGMANDOAZ site is up. New site new features. Including a members area and Forum. Just like layitlow but a lil different. Good for the shit talkers! lol new site address is: http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/ Im still working on it but the features are running 100%


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


FEB 26TH 2012! 










United we can make a difference....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ! Just wanted to post that the new BIGMANDOAZ site is up. New site new features. Including a members area and Forum. Just like layitlow but a lil different. Good for the shit talkers! lol new site address is: http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/ Im still working on it but the features are running 100%


:scrutinize:



















:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> But is it any good ?


OH ITS GOOD MOTHER FUCKER LOL.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/ TTT GOOD SHIT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Wow





smiley602 said:


> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/ TTT GOOD SHIT


Congrats Moderator!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEWCOMING said:


> FORSALE MY LAST OF MY CARS 1968 IMPALA CUSTOM 13-7S NEW TIRES CAR RUNS NEVER BEEN CUT OUT PM ME IF INTRESTED


Looks Like a Caddy to me Bro!!


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Looks Like a Caddy to me Bro!!


MY KID SREWED UP


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEWCOMING said:


> MY KID SREWED UP


Comeon Vinny, dont blame the kid Bro!! LOL

Whats up Homey??


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> View attachment 389689
> View attachment 389690


Ooooooooooh me likey


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

blkrag said:


> View attachment 389703


Me too


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT UP MOFOS IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

NEWCOMING said:


> TTT


Nice pic


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHAT UP MOFOS IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok everybody special salute to Art Loks, what's good bud


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up az


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Got some chrome molded gbody lower trailing arms for sale. Pm me for pics. $180


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Ok everybody special salute to Art Loks, what's good bud


SORE AS FUCK,,, HURTIN,,, I DRANK AND ATE LIKE YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE,,,,I STAYED TRUE TO THE BORRACHO CREW,,, AND SORRY NO PICS,, IT WAS A BIZNESS TRIP,,, SO I HAD TO BE PART OF THE GROUP!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SORE AS FUCK,,, HURTIN,,, I DRANK AND ATE LIKE YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE,,,,I STAYED TRUE TO THE BORRACHO CREW,,, AND SORRY NO PICS,, IT WAS A BIZNESS TRIP,,, SO I HAD TO BE PART OF THE GROUP!!!


I dont believe you, but I like the pic of the booty I just seen


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKZ.. ima need u to burn me some cd's player.. i forgot bout these


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I dont believe you, but I like the pic of the booty I just seen


YOU DONT HAVE TO BELIEVE ME,,, MAN IM ALL JACKED UP, I DRANK TOO DAMN MUCH,,,,,ALL I DRANK WAS BUD LITES AND A SHOT OF JAMESON,,,, AND WHITE RUSSINS!!! FUCK TOO MANY!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


damn.. how did i miss this nalgona yesterday


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ART LOKZ.. ima need u to burn me some cd's player.. i forgot bout these


JUST LET ME KNOW WHICH ONES,,,,, I STILL HAVENT GOT MY HARD DRIVE FROM MY SISTERS,,,, I WILL BRING TOMORROW,, I KEEP FORGETTIN!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YOU DONT HAVE TO BELIEVE ME,,, MAN IM ALL JACKED UP, I DRANK TOO DAMN MUCH,,,,,ALL I DRANK WAS BUD LITES AND A SHOT OF JAMESON,,,, AND WHITE RUSSINS!!! FUCK TOO MANY!!!


nice mixture:barf:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST LET ME KNOW WHICH ONES,,,,, I STILL HAVENT GOT MY HARD DRIVE FROM MY SISTERS,,,, I WILL BRING TOMORROW,, I KEEP FORGETTIN!!!


que tonto:banghead:

:roflmao:jk homie


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YOU DONT HAVE TO BELIEVE ME,,, MAN IM ALL JACKED UP, I DRANK TOO DAMN MUCH,,,,,ALL I DRANK WAS BUD LITES AND A SHOT OF JAMESON,,,, AND WHITE RUSSINS!!! FUCK TOO MANY!!!


I still don't believe you but post something good to make me forget about it
And I'll let you slide


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> well stick to just one , you dont wana be plain forever!!!! haaa


 :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> nice mixture:barf:


NO THE BUD LITES AND JAMESON WERE AT NITE,,,, THE WHITE RUSSIANS WERE FOR THE AM HOURS!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> NO THE BUD LITES AND JAMESON WERE AT NITE,,,, THE WHITE RUSSIANS WERE FOR THE AM HOURS!!!!


Dummy everybody knows your suppose to drink it together 
And not move around so much so it doesn't mix in your stomac


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I still don't believe you but post something good to make me forget about it
> And I'll let you slide


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome Back Loks!!:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Welcome Back Loks!!:wave:


FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK BOSS!!!!! ,,,, IM HURT LIKE YOU WILL NOT KNOW,,, NOT HUNGOVER,,, LIKE MY BRO SAID,,, HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA BE HUNGOVER,, UR ASS NEVER CAME DOWN,, YOU GOT TO SOBER UP TO BE HUNGOVER....LMAO!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__________________


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

NICE MR LOKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_







































_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_
























_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

where's all the nalgonas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


>


100 YEARS OF CHEVROLET - MOVIE STARS, CELEBRITIES, GM DESIGNERS AND *AZ LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!! *


AZSIDE TTMFT


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow::wow::wow:.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MC83 said:


> :wow::wow::wow:.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Ok everybody special salute to Art Loks, what's good bud



Whats up !! Mr Loks !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lets try dat again !!! Whats up ! Mr Loks !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

My Homie , Stay Puft ....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DONT KNOW WHICH ONE TO LOOK AT.... IM STILL A LIL FUCKED UP!!!!

WHAT UP BRUDDA!!!!!


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Whats up !! Mr Loks !!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Lets try dat again !!! Whats up ! Mr Loks !!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

R.I.P. HEAVY D


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


now we talking


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> R.I.P. HEAVY D


DAMN!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

THIS IS THE JAM


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> THIS IS THE JAM



x03 havent heard that shit since I was a kid. BigBro use to bump that shit all the time


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_







_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


like I was saying your a good man


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> THIS IS THE JAM


 HEY JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!!!!! DID YOU Ever BUMP SOME HEAVY D BACK IN THE DAY IN YOUR RIDE?????


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

What up ARIZONA......GOODLIFE CAR CLUB.....stay low my friends


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

*Anyone remember this jam?*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: WHAT DID I MISS????


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! :biggrin: WHAT DID I MISS????


Good morning man from the looks of it just a lil bit of Tits N Ass


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.....

We got the "Guadalupe Car Show 2011" video up on our site now homie's!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/










Goodtimes!!!! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


>


_Go Choleo!!!! :thumbsup:

Wait did i spell that right? :dunno:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

whats good az side!!!!!!!!! im back in full effect!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Good morning man from the looks of it just a lil bit of Tits N Ass






























Hott asian ass


















But back to my latina's  


















Here's another Hot asian :excited 










Again more latina's :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What's good art loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What's good art loks


 here at work mr ricky,,, doin my thang homie!!!!! whats good witcha!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

At home relaxin on da couch.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY HUMP DAY!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Yup yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> At home relaxin on da couch.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>






1998 WAS A GOOD YEAR


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity_mike said:


> 1998 WAS A GOOD YEAR


ITS FUNNY AT THE END THAT FOOL IS RIDING OUT ON HIS BIKE!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> ITS FUNNY AT THE END THAT FOOL IS RIDING OUT ON HIS BIKE!


he wasnt ridin,,, thats the way he walked foo!!!!:twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> he wasnt ridin,,, thats the way he walked foo!!!!:twak:


FOOL THAT WAS A HEAVY DUTY SCOOTER!:buttkick:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> FOOL THAT WAS A HEAVY DUTY SCOOTER!:buttkick:


An old ass scooter looked like a snowmobile


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> FOOL THAT WAS A HEAVY DUTY SCOOTER!:buttkick:


oh my bad i always thawt that when he walked it looked like he was glidin across the flo


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> oh my bad i always thawt that when he walked it looked like he was glidin across the flo


NAW THATS JUST THE WAY BEN WALKS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> An old ass scooter looked like a snowmobile


WITH A EXTRA WIDE SEAT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup homies.. kinda slow in here lately


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

QVO AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt


you get ur ass of the couch yet ricky!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> 1998 WAS A GOOD YEAR


http://youtu.be/zRc4ac2iHFw


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

this is the worst wide ass or whopper wendsday ever


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you get ur ass of the couch yet ricky!!!


Lol yeah my lil boys sick


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

64sub said:


> this is the worst wide ass or whopper wendsday ever


x96



The1and0nly said:


> Lol yeah my lil boys sick


damn homie,,, hope he feels better!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:wat up AZ


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

a lil something from pirelli sema


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

a lil something from pirelli sema<BR>  <IMG id=vbattach_390428 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=390428&stc=1" attachmentid="390428">


----------



## fertizona (Dec 12, 2006)

post more up tomorrow when im back at work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:wat up AZ


wat up son!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanx yeah hopefully


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

hell yea


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wat up son!!!!


sup brotha


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

What it do !! Damm its dead up in this bitch .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to facebook ...theres more Homies , up in there .....


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

What it doo az side !!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> What it doo az side !!!


:wave:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...ter-casnio-parker-az-desertdreamshopflyer.jpg


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

RIP OG AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Whts poppin on here


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Back to facebook ...theres more Homies , up in there .....


Go to big Mandos new web page. unity mike and smiley are helping get it started.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> What it doo az side !!!





juancho said:


> Whts poppin on here





Identity Original said:


> Go to big Mandos new web page. unity mike and smiley are helping get it started.


WHAT UP?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP?


Whassssssszzzzzzzzz up


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Whassssssszzzzzzzzz up


LOOK CLEM IS A STAR


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

Little help.... 



















Go Rollin!!!!!

By the way we got his shout out on our latest video....:cheesy:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/
_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Good morning man from the looks of it just a lil bit of Tits N Ass


:cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New Member!!!!
Mesa Az Chapter!!!!
Cuete!!!! _:thumbsup:











_Please show some Lowrider Luv to homie Az....._


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i think this really goes out to all of the az side!!!!!!!!
ok


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

No info on that rollin hop off?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Alex's Profile · Alex's Wall

 Report/Mark as Spam [h=6]Alex Almaraz
ANY AND ALL CAR CLUBS IN THE PHX AREA, D.J. MIDNITE IS BACK ON THE SCENE......IF YOU ARE THROWING A SHOW N SHINE, TOY DRIVE, FOOD DRIVE, AND NEED A DJ, IM THE ONE YOU WANNA CALL.....MY RATE FOR AN ALL DAY SHOW IS $300......GET AT ME AND BOOK EARLY.......[/h]LikeUnlike ·  ·Unfollow PostFollow Post · 4 minutes ago · 

Ray-Ray Romero likes this.


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


*Michael Rojas* DOES THAT INCLUDE FREE BEER? 3 minutes ago · LikeUnlike


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


*Alex Almaraz* FOR ME???....YES....... 3 minutes ago · LikeUnlike


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


*Alex Almaraz* ‎$300 PLUS FREE BEER........... 2 minutes ago · LikeUnlike


 *Art Loks* YUP IN FULLEFFECT!!! about a minute ago · LikeUnlike


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


*Alex Almaraz* ART, YA YU SABES...... 39 seconds ago · LikeUnlike


 *Art Loks* WORD UP!!!!!!!!!! 2 seconds ago · LikeUnlike













Write a comment...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

hello ello llo lo o, 

is anybody in here in here n here here ere re..


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az. Great job art i think u need an art salute


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> hello ello llo lo o,
> 
> is anybody in here in here n here here ere re..


fuck no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! deadsville!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wanted to say thanks again ART LOKZ for that wheel..
just got it back from chavo today.. painted to match my set:thumbsup: 


and.. last night this badass bagger motorcycle pulled up to me at the light 
and started hittin switches on me.. was pretty sicc.. so i served him up
proper.. we put on a nice show for the intersection.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> wanted to say thanks again ART LOKZ for that wheel..
> just got it back from chavo today.. painted to match my set:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Go to big Mandos new web page. unity mike and smiley are helping get it started.



Copy ! That !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


:thumbsup:............:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Copy ! That !


AND THEY CALL ME ART LOKS ON THERE!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> LOOK CLEM IS A STAR
> View attachment 390704



Clemente !!! your a Pornstar ?? Haaaaa


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Clemente !!! your a Pornstar ?? Haaaaa


BUTT FACE,,,,,, UHHHH I MEAN BUTTMAN!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> What it do !! Damm its dead up in this bitch .....







Lonelyyyyyyy , Im Mr Lonelyyyyy , " fuck this " back 2 facebook !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Lonelyyyyyyy , Im Mr Lonelyyyyy , " fuck this " back 2 facebook !!


I KNOW HUH!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 9 guests)

elphoenixquetzal:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

What's good riders!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> What's good riders!!


What it do


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do


Same ole bro, thinkin about smokin a cigar real quick!! That or play some video games with my boy.

what's new with you bro?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Same ole bro, thinkin about smokin a cigar real quick!! That or play some video games with my boy.
> 
> what's new with you bro?


chillin bro got to be to work at 3am


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NOW FOR SOME EYE CANDY!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Well good night AZ I'll chat with y'all 2moro


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas 64 on tha miami thread


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

What it doo az .....dam for one I'm up before everyone haha.......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> What it doo az .....dam for one I'm up before everyone haha.......


Naaaa your still up from your vampire shift!


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

whats good AZ side?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> What it doo az .....dam for one I'm up before everyone haha.......


WELCOME TO AZSIDE MORNING SHIFT FOOL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> whats good AZ side?


WHAT UP THOMAS?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HERE IS SOME GANSTA SHIT EARLY IN THE MORNING FOR YOU VETS.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :cheesy:

Happy Veteran Day Homie's!










Looks like this is what's up for this weekend..... :thumbsup:









　









United....
We can make a difference. 
_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy Veterans Day to my Layitlow Military service members past. Present and future! May God Bless You All!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Naaaa your still up from your vampire shift!


Haha true true ........I need sleep


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do AZ


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Happy Veterans Day to my Layitlow Military service members past. Present and future! May God Bless You All!


 YES HAPPY VETERANS DAY!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Happy Veterans Day to my Layitlow Military service members past. Present and future! May God Bless You All!


HAVE A GOOD DAY TATA! BUDLIGHTS ON ME!


The1and0nly said:


> What it do AZ


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> HAVE A GOOD DAY TATA! BUDLIGHTS ON ME!
> 
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE.


DATS **** CHIT WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do AZ


THIS IS WHAT IT DO!!!!

BIG MANDOS WEBSITE!!!! ACT LIKE A BRA AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THIS IS WHAT IT DO!!!!
> 
> BIG MANDOS WEBSITE!!!! ACT LIKE A BRA AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I KNOW ITS FAT ASS FRIDAY SO HERE GOES A FAT ASS RIDE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DATS **** CHIT WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT!!!!:roflmao:


THERE IS NOTHING **** ABOUT BEER FOOL


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup homies... happy vets day.. salud to da veteranos..
and bring on the fat AZZ friday nalgas


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 391224


 if only that was at the end of a slip n slide haha D----------------LICIOUS


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THIS IS WHAT IT DO!!!!
> 
> BIG MANDOS WEBSITE!!!! ACT LIKE A BRA AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm



Jaaaaa !! Haaaa !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> HAVE A GOOD DAY TATA! BUDLIGHTS ON ME!
> 
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE.



Yo !! Mike !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club , All by my self !!! nobody on 

layitlow ???? ={ Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Car Club , All by my self !!! nobody on
> 
> layitlow ???? ={ Grrrrrrrrr.



What's up homie I'm here 4 u ......no **** lol


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Happy Veterans Day to my Layitlow Military service members past. Present and future! May God Bless You All!


X 64


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up homie I'm here 4 u ......no **** lol


what up joe how ya been


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

3 day weekend here I come


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> what up joe how ya been


Good and u homie ?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WTF SHIT ISNT WORKING RITE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> WTF SHIT ISNT WORKING RITE


Like what bro


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good afternoon AZ


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Good afternoon AZ


What up man


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Just got off work n u


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Like what bro


I WAS TRYING TO REPLY WITH A QUOTE AND IT WOULDNT WORK


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Yo !! Mike !!!!!!!!!


WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS?



danny chawps said:


> if only that was at the end of a slip n slide haha D----------------LICIOUS


FOOL THATS A FISH TACO! ALL YOU NEED IS SOME TAPITIO.


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

WHAT UP BIG AZuffin: ITS FUCKEN FRIDAY:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHATS THE HAPS ON THE CRAPS?
> 
> 
> Same old shit ....." LOL !! still trying to find my 78 grills , Haaaaa ! "
> I almost had them .. but they were to a 79 cutlass......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up homie I'm here 4 u ......no **** lol



Whats up ! Mr joe... how are things with you ? ?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THIS IS WHAT IT DO!!!!
> 
> BIG MANDOS WEBSITE!!!! ACT LIKE A BRA AND SHOW SOME SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm



Yo Mr Loks , My profile is done !! just need to know how to put pictures ??


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Whats up ! Mr 64 joe... how are things with you ? ?


fixed


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

juancho said:


> No info on that rollin hop off?


Its all going down here in Parker, AZ...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good mornin AZ side


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> :drama:


Anything good yet


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

na :boink:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> na :boink:


That's sucks I'm out too taking the 63 out for a cruise it's nice out


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....

Like the Man said above it's all about.....




















Everyone please have a safe weekend.....:happysad:








_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good and u homie ?


doing good


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> That's sucks I'm out too taking the 63 out for a cruise it's nice out


 me too.. great day to cruz


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> me too.. great day to cruz


Jus got home from my cruise in the 4!! Now to get the place ready for the Boys Bday party!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Jus got home from my cruise in the 4!! Now to get the place ready for the Boys Bday party!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Jus got home from my cruise in the 4!! Now to get the place ready for the Boys Bday party!!


Oh shit time to party how the 64


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Doing big things big mando looking good. Ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Oh shit time to party how the 64


Jus rolls on down the street!!! had the jams going and rolled out!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Jus rolls on down the street!!! had the jams going and rolled out!


Man I can't wait to put some jams on drop the back 
Lock up the front and just Cruz man ....
U understand its a 64 thang lol


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> doing good


That's good keeping busy at work


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Doing big things big mando looking good. Ttt



thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

any wagers on the fights tonight  luna wana bet the 64


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any wagers on the fights tonight  luna wana bet the 64


Pac man. Is getin knock out !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club ! ! " For Life " 








There is no need to be a Carclub jumping hoe.....:finger:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Joaquin got his new plaque !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> fixed



:thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Car Club ! ! " For Life "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what's up look badazz ......


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up homie ........what's good


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Marquez down crying like a baby. Next maywether going down!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Some bullshit fights tonight AZ Side :twak:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

dads86regal said:


> Marquez down crying like a baby. Next maywether going down!!!!!


idk about that one Manny had trouble with Marquez


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

What's up AZ man can't ask for any better weather for cruising out side


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

united car club presents "KICKIN IT OLDSCHOOL..SAT NOV. 26TH ..KICKBALL,SHOW N SHINE, AND TOYDRIVE....
COME OUT AND PLAY KICKBALL FOR A GREAT CAUSE.. KNEINMAN PARK IN MESA (extension and 8th ave)..for more info and to register a team pls call 480-430-0129


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:

Today!!!!

Rain Rain Rain........

Next weekend!












Down South.....









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Car Club ! ! " For Life "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Nothing wrong with alittle car club pride....:thumbsup:










Safford Az Prez repping hard!_


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

*250$$$$$$ best** of show *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

My wife hooked me up with a bombass salad !!! Yummmm.








Life is real good !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Father & Son . . .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Car Club ! ! " For Life "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:..................:wave:..................:worship:........................:worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> that's what's up look badazz ......


:wave:.........Thanks Homie ....:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

dads86regal said:


> Marquez down crying like a baby. Next maywether going down!!!!!


Haha maywether ganna f#& k pac man up


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

2 83s said:


> idk about that one Manny had trouble with Marquez



Fuck yeah he did. Manny was afraid of Marquez's counter punching. Oh well they had three close badass fights congrats to both fighters.


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

South Central tonight?


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

waz good og az waz new.... hope u seen the flyer of the show in doing jan 28 in tucson .... at the strip club did one last yr and it waz good hope to see u all out there got cash prizes and more ...if u need more info hit me up 5209073656







*250$$$$$$ best** of show*


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 392087
> :yes::yes::yes:


Fixed.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> Fixed.


Fixed again 

The Giants


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 10 guests)

cutty buddy:thumbsup:
CLEMENTE:naughty:
ENCINAS:drama:


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:biggrin:

Come bring out your Bomba's and your Impalas and see if you make the latest issue of American Bombs Magazine or Impalas Magazine!:wow:










And don't forget our very own Ronnie will be there Repp'n Lowlife Magazine!:thumbsup:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Need rides for the Dec Issue of LLM. Anyone interested please get in touch and send a few samples. I'll be shooting this weekend. Thank you...
[email protected]


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 18 guests)

chevycaprice89 
Identity Original 
azlow4life

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12110-azlow4life.html


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:

ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....

NOV 26TH - 8AM TO 1 PM - MORNING SHOW!!! YOU WIIL BE HOME BEFORE MAMA HAS THE LIST OF HONEY DO'S FOR YOU!!

OPEN PARKING, BRING IT, PARK IT, LAY IT, WIPE HER DOWN AND CHILL

TOP 10 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE PRESENTED!

NO BEER PERMIT, SO USE THE CUPS PLEASE!! SAME OLD CHET!

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS 

DEE JAY WILL BE THE ONE AND ONLY "MANIC HISPANIC"!!

HOPPERS, IF YOU WANNA HIT THE SWITCH, BRING EM (UR ON YOUR OWN)

SWAP MEET AT THIS LOCATION ALSO!!

DONATE A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR REGISTRATION - ST VINCENT DE PAUL WILL GET THE DONATIONS FOR NEEDY FAMILIES FOR CHRISTMAS!

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

FAMILY EVENT

FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS GET A FREEE T-SHIRT

IF YOU ARE A VENDOR, HIT ME UP, I CAN GET YOU IN.

ANY QUESTIONS, HIT ME UP........SEE YOU ALL THERE THE SATURDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:
> 
> ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:
> 
> ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....
> 
> ...


sounds like it's going to be another good turn out:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:
> 
> ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

lilwill1999 said:


> waz good og az waz new.... hope u seen the flyer of the show in doing jan 28 in tucson .... at the strip club did one last yr and it waz good hope to see u all out there got cash prizes and more ...if u need more info hit me up 5209073656
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Are the strippers going to be outside like last time?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Are the strippers going to be outside like last time?



FIXED! LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


  :wow: DING! DING! DING! :boink: :boink: :boink: WINNER!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CLEMENTE said:


> Fixed.


shit yes


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> shit NO


Fixed




Go. cards


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> yea go cards go




Fixed I got u homie 





lol


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Haha maywether ganna f#& k pac man up


Thats wut im sayn :twak:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Are the strippers going to be outside like last time?


 ya buddy


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

2 83s said:


> Thats wut im sayn :twak:


That I got money on Mayweather.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2:MILF'S!!!!:fool2:





























:ninja:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

lilwill1999 said:


> ya buddy




:cheesy::fool2:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

any bets on this game??


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :fool2:MILF'S!!!!:fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any bets on this game??
> View attachment 392975


Yes I bet you the cards will not win their next game


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:biggrin:


　
Here's what i got so far homie's...... 
　
　









　








　








　


















　








　








　


　









　UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB YUMA, AZ EVENTS FOR 2011 & 2012.......


DEC 3. 2011-UNITED DREAMS WINTERDANCE/TOYDRIVE TO BENEFIT CUDDLEKITS.MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS.

FEB, 11, 2012-UNITED DREAMS, DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT COCOPAH CASINO MONEY PAYOUTS TO HOPPERS AND BEST OF SHOW CAR, TRUCK/SUV, AND LOWRIDER BIKE.......MORE INFO AS DATE NEARS. 

SAVE THE DATES HOMIES.......




*Future Phoenix Riderz events*: 

*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz Car Show *- T.B.D.
*2nd Annual Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic *- 1-1-2012 












​

　
　
　
　

　
　
_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS SCARED OF A CARDINAL. LIL SISSY ASS RED BIRD!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> That I got money on Mayweather.


THE WAY PACMAN FOUGHT ON SATURDAY! MAYWATHER IS GONNA WOOP HIS ASS! 
DAMN IT! I WANT PACMAN TO GET HIM TO!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any bets on this game??
> View attachment 392975


YOU GOT THIS WRONG! CARDINALS SIT WHEN THEY PEE!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]








HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:

ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....

NOV 26TH - 8AM TO 1 PM - MORNING SHOW!!! YOU WIIL BE HOME BEFORE MAMA HAS THE LIST OF HONEY DO'S FOR YOU!!

OPEN PARKING, BRING IT, PARK IT, LAY IT, WIPE HER DOWN AND CHILL

TOP 10 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE PRESENTED!

NO BEER PERMIT, SO USE THE CUPS PLEASE!! SAME OLD CHET!

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS 

DEE JAY WILL BE THE ONE AND ONLY "MANIC HISPANIC"!!

HOPPERS, IF YOU WANNA HIT THE SWITCH, BRING EM (UR ON YOUR OWN)

SWAP MEET AT THIS LOCATION ALSO!!

DONATE A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR REGISTRATION - ST VINCENT DE PAUL WILL GET THE DONATIONS FOR NEEDY FAMILIES FOR CHRISTMAS!

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

FAMILY EVENT

FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS GET A FREEE T-SHIRT

IF YOU ARE A VENDOR, HIT ME UP, I CAN GET YOU IN.

ANY QUESTIONS, HIT ME UP........SEE YOU ALL THERE THE SATURDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING!!:thumbsup:​


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> THE WAY PACMAN FOUGHT ON SATURDAY! MAYWATHER IS GONNA WOOP HIS ASS!
> DAMN IT! I WANT PACMAN TO GET HIM TO!


Not me I want Mayweather to smash that foo


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> Not me I want Mayweather to smash that foo


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just have the beers nice and cold old man!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

www.lowlifemagazine.com/Nov2011/flipviewerxpress.html


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> WHOS SCARED OF A CARDINAL. LIL SISSY ASS RED BIRD!


:roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393212


nice pic


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i think mayweather will win.. but i also think he's a *CHUMP*


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> i think mayweather will win.. but i also think he's a *CHUMP*


Lol hes a money maker it's all politics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FRESH PLAQUES.....





LATOWNLA said:


> NO SET UP CHARGES! NO DESIGN CHARGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Lol hes a money maker it's all politics


qft


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Keep the Torta Tuesday alive, Mr.Art Loks! Good pics bro!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Couple questions for the AZ riders:

#1 - you guys know of anybody that can install a stayfast cloth top on my 65?

#2 - Anybody have an insider for smog inspections?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Couple questions for the AZ riders:
> 
> #1 - you guys know of anybody that can install a stayfast cloth top on my 65?
> 
> #2 - Anybody have an insider for smog inspections?


I don't think a 65 has emissions (smog) in AZ and for the top tinos upholstery off of like 55th n Glendale does good work.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Couple questions for the AZ riders:
> 
> #1 - you guys know of anybody that can install a stayfast cloth top on my 65?
> 
> #2 - Anybody have an insider for smog inspections?





Classic vehicles don't need smog inspection.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The1and0nly said:


> I don't think a 65 has emissions (smog) in AZ and for the top tinos upholstery off of like 55th n Glendale does good work.


You have a website and/or number for this shop?



az71monte said:


> Classic vehicles don't need smog inspection.


Thanks fellas, but I need the smog for my sons truck. 1972 requires them out here in Pinal


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Thanks fellas, but I need the smog for my sons truck. 1972 requires them out here in Pinal


chicos emissions on 43rd ave and vanburen in phoenix (602)348-9993 TELL EM SMILEY SENT YOU


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> you guys know of anybody that can install a stayfast cloth top on my 65?


BELL AUTO UPHOLSTERY ILL LOOK FOR THE NUMBER. ok here it is 602-866-2125

THEY DID THIS TOP FOR ONE OF MY MEMBERS. CANT REALLY SEE IT THAT CLEAR BUT FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN AND MATCHES THE CAR PERFECT.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody got a set of 5.20 14's for sale or trade I have a set of tru spokes that need to be restored 14x7 they can be polished foe the streets wouldn't show without a restoration


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> BELL AUTO UPHOLSTERY ILL LOOK FOR THE NUMBER.
> 
> THEY DID THIS TOP FOR ONE OF MY MEMBERS. CANT REALLY SEE IT THAT CLEAR BUT FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN AND MATCHES THE CAR PERFECT.


Bell Auto hooked up my club-mates 50 convertible! They do good work!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393212


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You have a website and/or number for this shop?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas, but I need the smog for my sons truck. 1972 requires them out here in Pinal




I had my insuramce make me a letter saying it was insured as a classic vehicle and no smog needed.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> WHOS SCARED OF A CARDINAL. LIL SISSY ASS RED BIRD!



careful... them lil birds will peck your eyes out and shit on your car.....:finger:

Cardinals for Life !


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Couple questions for the AZ riders:
> 
> #1 - you guys know of anybody that can install a stayfast cloth top on my 65?
> 
> #2 - Anybody have an insider for smog inspections?


#1 james i thought joe was hookin u up.
#2.. i have my car registered out of town where no emmissions is 
rquired..


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> #1 james i thought joe was hookin u up.
> #2.. i have my car registered out of town where no emmissions is
> rquired..


Is that up in globe?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Is that up in globe?


yuppers


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ALRIGHT HOMEBOYS HERES THE PIX THAT WERE SHOT @ THE MI VIDA SHOW THIS MONTH ENJOY... 























































































































AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST OUR HOST OF THE MI VIDA YUMA, AZ RICHARD CRAIGS RIDE!!! SHE LIKES IT!!! 










THESE ARE JUST A FEW OF OVER A HUNDRED PICS TAKEN AT THIS SHOW U CAN SEE EM ALL ON OUR CLUB PAGE 
ON FACE BOOK. UNITED DREAMS CAR AND BIKE CLUB YUMA, AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

boiiiiiiinggg!!!!:boink:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

smiley602 said:


> BELL AUTO UPHOLSTERY ILL LOOK FOR THE NUMBER. ok here it is 602-866-2125
> 
> THEY DID THIS TOP FOR ONE OF MY MEMBERS. CANT REALLY SEE IT THAT CLEAR BUT FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN AND MATCHES THE CAR PERFECT.


Thanks bro



az71monte said:


> I had my insuramce make me a letter saying it was insured as a classic vehicle and no smog needed.


Hmmmmm



playboi13 said:


> #1 james i thought joe was hookin u up.
> #2.. i have my car registered out of town where no emmissions is
> rquired..


I left that boy a message but he never called me back.

Also, if you register up there do you have to prove you live there?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> ALRIGHT HOMEBOYS HERES THE PIX THAT WERE SHOT @ THE MI VIDA SHOW THIS MONTH ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"We have a Homie in the club called Chucky, LOL"!

_









_Good vato...._


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

hey luna can you get up for a early show?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes Sir Senor Crusty!!!! I get up anytime!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> WHOS SCARED OF A CARDINAL. LIL SISSY ASS RED BIRD!









:roflmao:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

MOLOV doing bigg things .. support your local hottie photographer


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> MOLOV doing bigg things .. support your local hottie photographer


gettin down badass pic:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:

ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....

NOV 26TH - 8AM TO 1 PM - MORNING SHOW!!! YOU WIIL BE HOME BEFORE MAMA HAS THE LIST OF HONEY DO'S FOR YOU!!

OPEN PARKING, BRING IT, PARK IT, LAY IT, WIPE HER DOWN AND CHILL

TOP 10 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE PRESENTED!

NO BEER PERMIT, SO USE THE CUPS PLEASE!! SAME OLD CHET!

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS 

DEE JAY WILL BE THE ONE AND ONLY "MANIC HISPANIC"!!

HOPPERS, IF YOU WANNA HIT THE SWITCH, BRING EM (UR ON YOUR OWN)

SWAP MEET AT THIS LOCATION ALSO!!

DONATE A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR REGISTRATION - ST VINCENT DE PAUL WILL GET THE DONATIONS FOR NEEDY FAMILIES FOR CHRISTMAS!

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

FAMILY EVENT

FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS GET A FREEE T-SHIRT

IF YOU ARE A VENDOR, HIT ME UP, I CAN GET YOU IN.

ANY QUESTIONS, HIT ME UP........SEE YOU ALL THERE THE SATURDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING!!:thumbsup:​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> MOLOV doing bigg things .. support your local hottie photographer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:
> 
> ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well here it is the long awaited video of the "Guadalupe Car Show 2011" 

With a Shout out from Rollin Video!
Plus watch as the The Knights do their thing in the Hop Off!
And much much more!!!!:thumbsup:







Goodtimes! _


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 393476
> :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

In The Streets Magazine will be covering the event..Stop by our booth and say what's up!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> In The Streets Magazine will be covering the event..Stop by our booth and say what's up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Also, if you register up there do you have to prove you live there?


you have to have an address there.. and if you do it at a 3rd party mvd
its alot easier..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Roll'n repping the ITS gear...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> 
> __Well here it is the long awaited video of the "Guadalupe Car Show 2011"
> 
> ...


Good job on the video bad azz


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Oh thatz why mike likes the team 

Lol


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Oh thatz why mike likes the team
> 
> Lol


ya them niners go hard!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> you have to have an address there.. and if you do it at a 3rd party mvd
> its alot easier..



PO box would work. I did mine on the one in main. The lady didn't know what she was doing so I walked her through it.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good job on the video bad azz


THANKS CARNAL!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> PO box would work. I did mine on the one in main. The lady didn't know what she was doing so I walked her through it.


:roflmao: .. in that case .he can just go get a po box for like 25 bucks and there you
go..


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 393476
> :roflmao:





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





joe 2 64s said:


> Oh thatz why mike likes the team
> 
> Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393824


and the niner fans cant spell for shit,,, instead of NO ****,,,
its MO ****!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GjgLxA8Ukr8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GjgLxA8Ukr8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393824


pepe? aguilar??:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> and the niner fans cant spell for shit,,, instead of NO ****,,,
> its MO ****!!!


just ask mike and clem:roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393824


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Check this out!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

something you cardinal putas my never know nothing about.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HAD TO SHARE.....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393913
> 
> something you cardinal putas my never know nothing about.


you guys are supose to put em in a trophy case not sit on them


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393913
> 
> something you cardinal putas my never know nothing about.


"my"



Ok Mike.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 393913
> 
> something you cardinal putas my never know nothing about.


Those don't count fool after 20,years lol 

I remember the good old days Joe and rice were bad azz 

Want to bet a 12 pack cards have there #


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Check this out!!


And this is something u niners will never touch only the 
Cards will poke it 

Lol.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> And this is something u niners will never touch only the
> Cards will poke it
> 
> Lol.


:h5::roflmao:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ya them niners go hard!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


Oh shit that's why they say play hard or go home asshole 
...... cochino..... J/k ....


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

knightowl480 said:


>



Gotta get my cooler ready its getting close


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave:


:wave:


























:fool2:














:ninja:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Check this out!!


:wow:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> Those don't count fool after 20,years lol
> 
> I remember the good old days Joe and rice were bad azz
> 
> Want to bet a 12 pack cards have there #


even when the niners suck they beat the sissy birds. 
I'LL TAKE THAT BET THOW.
12 PK NICE AND COLD.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


EastValleyLowLow said:


> Gotta get my cooler ready its getting close


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....__ 

FEBRUARY 26TH 2012!!!!

sET YOUR CALENDERS FOR THIS ONe!











United we can make a difference in a kids life.....:thumbsup:_


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

480-430-0129 for more info.........thanks for your support


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is gonna be a great show! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Show some luv for Old School! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


unitedcc said:


> View attachment 394086
> 480-430-0129 for more info.........thanks for your support


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Who's going to hayden on sat?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> even when the niners suck they beat the sissy birds.
> I'LL TAKE THAT BET THOW.
> 12 PK NICE AND COLD.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MARINATE said:


> Who's going to hayden on sat?


ME


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


.
RICK NEEDS TO TEACH YOU A TRICK I SHOWED HIM


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


>


OH MY LORD


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> OH MY LORD


great minds think alike :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/2707476754.html
CHECK THIS POST OUT MY HOMIE IS TRYING TO SELL HIS RIDE.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> ForeverMobinChevys said:
> 
> 
> > In The Streets Magazine will be covering the event..Stop by our booth and say what's up!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> .
> RICK NEEDS TO TEACH YOU A TRICK I SHOWED HIM


UR FULL OF BUD LITE DOOKIE,,, YOU CANT TEACH AN OLD DOG NEW TRICKS!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

does anybody have LB the whitewall guys number


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> OH MY LORD


Your lord is awesome


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Another Lowrider Style Creation!_ 











_We're getting there slowly but surely....._


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Another Lowrider Style Creation!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thats looking sweet bro.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

For anyone going to goodguys this weekend. $5 off coupon entry


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Thats looking sweet bro.


Thanks homie!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

jc68 said:


> does anybody have LB the whitewall guys number


6025 818-1717


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....

Being part of the ACA familia we plan on being at this show...
It's getting bigger & bigger every year.











　
We plan on premiering another new ramfla at this one...
So come and join the Fun!!!!:thumbsup:

Here's what happen last year.....








Goodtimes!!!!:biggrin:


And we can't forget the homie's down south!










We got our new Tucson chapter heading to this one! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]








HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:

ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....

NOV 26TH - 8AM TO 1 PM - MORNING SHOW!!! YOU WIIL BE HOME BEFORE MAMA HAS THE LIST OF HONEY DO'S FOR YOU!!

OPEN PARKING, BRING IT, PARK IT, LAY IT, WIPE HER DOWN AND CHILL

TOP 10 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE PRESENTED!

NO BEER PERMIT, SO USE THE CUPS PLEASE!! SAME OLD CHET!

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS 

DEE JAY WILL BE THE ONE AND ONLY "MANIC HISPANIC"!!

HOPPERS, IF YOU WANNA HIT THE SWITCH, BRING EM (UR ON YOUR OWN)

SWAP MEET AT THIS LOCATION ALSO!!

DONATE A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR REGISTRATION - ST VINCENT DE PAUL WILL GET THE DONATIONS FOR NEEDY FAMILIES FOR CHRISTMAS!

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

FAMILY EVENT

FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS GET A FREEE T-SHIRT

IF YOU ARE A VENDOR, HIT ME UP, I CAN GET YOU IN.

ANY QUESTIONS, HIT ME UP........SEE YOU ALL THERE THE SATURDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING!!:thumbsup:​


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

just added more cash and brown boy


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/2707476754.html
CHECK THIS POST OUT MY HOMIE IS TRYING TO SELL HIS RIDE.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

*Dusk Til Dawn II Car & Bike Show
JAN 28TH TURBULENCE SHOW CLUB 
MOVE IN 2:30-4 PM 
SHOW FROM 4-9 PM
*
*w/ Special Guest: BROWN BOY & ZIG ZAG/NB RIDAZ*
*Also Special Appearances By: Jae High, TreStar, Awon and more...
*
*Hosted by: Willy Rico*
*$15 Advance Online at: **http://www.ticketstorm.com/event/dusktildawn/clubturbulence/tucson/7999/** or Call: 520-312-2254, 520-909-4505*
*** $20 day of show*
*Ages: ALL AGES / 21+ w/ ID to DRINK*
*$300 BEST OF SHOW!
$100 FOR HOP !
$100 BEST BIKE!
For Car & Bike Reregistration contact Will: (520) 907-3656*
*Artists/Models Contact CJ Sway: facebook.com/swayrecords 520-443-1098*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


>












:fool2::nicoderm::fool2::boink::cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> :fool2::nicoderm::fool2::boink::cheesy:


get a little excited there focker


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Check this out!!


:wow:  :wow:  SHE IS THICKER THAN A SNICKER!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





Fawk wondering how long she can keep that position. All I need is three minutes of her time.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :rant: MY BOOKMARKS FOR THE PIC UPLOADERS DON'T WORK ANYMORE!!!! :burn: CAN SOMEBODY POST UP THE LINK FOR ME??????? :x:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> get a little excited there focker



Keep the nalgas coming.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Fawk wondering how long she can keep that position. All I need is three minutes of her time.


:rimshot: :cheesy:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Keep coming on the nalgas .


will do:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :rimshot: :cheesy:



I was just spit balling there holmes. I might only need two.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well im out this biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> I was just spit balling there holmes. I might only need two.


"then i get the other pussie put it in ur freezer.":rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :rant: MY BOOKMARKS FOR THE PIC UPLOADERS DON'T WORK ANYMORE!!!! :burn: CAN SOMEBODY POST UP THE LINK FOR ME??????? :x:


Me too, hOOK A bRUTHA UP !!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wad up AZ:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good Morning az


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


That's tight


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....

TODAY!


Being part of the ACA familia we plan on being at this show...
It's getting bigger & bigger every year.











　
We plan on premiering another new ramfla at this one...
So come and join the Fun!!!!:thumbsup:

Here's what happen last year.....








__Goodtimes!!!!:biggrin:


And we can't forget the homie's down south!










We got our new Tucson chapter heading to this one! _:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some pics of the uso line up at odessa


















o


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Who's watchin the game 2night. Got my $ on UofA


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

az71monte said:


> Fawk wondering how long she can keep that position. All I need is three minutes of her time.


Shit, all I need is 2 minutes and a rain check!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

AZs finest13 said:


> Who's watchin the game 2night. Got my $ on UofA


UofA?? Puff,Puff give Homie! ASU gonna spank dat ASS!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> UofA?? Puff,Puff give Homie! ASU gonna spank dat ASS!


We'll see homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

View attachment 394717

View attachment 394718


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: I HAVE PICS FROM THE OLD SCHOOL TUCSON SHOW BUT I DONT HAVE THE LINK TO UPLOAD!!!!! :rant:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

AZs finest13 said:


> Who's watchin the game 2night. Got my $ on UofA


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A few pic's of the Carl Hayden Show!!!!
There must have been 150 cars!!!!
I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"!!!!
































































Goodtimes!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 395117


ASWho? What happend I missed it did UofA win? Hahaha


----------



## ESE PHX ROLLERZ (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 395117





chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 395101


gotta save them forks for next year!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

AZs finest13 said:


> ASWho? What happend I missed it did UofA win? Hahaha


anderson silva?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__More pic's of the Carl Hayden Car Show 2011!














































"You know i was hanging out with the Dukes and they where telling me Carl Hayden was were Phx had there first lowrider show back in the 70's!
Wow! Lets make it bigger next year. Plus it helps the students out....":thumbsup:_


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Any one have a hook up on tow straps or know where is the best place to pick them up at, need a set


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _A few pic's of the Carl Hayden Show!!!!
> There must have been 150 cars!!!!
> I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice man now you gotta post up the Best In Show-Luxury now To get the congrats man Lay it low rules Post Pic's or it didn't happen


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MC83 said:


>


sup homie



chevycaprice89 said:


> anderson silva?


fuck silva! lol jk



elphoenixquetzal said:


> :wow::wow::wow:


whats up homie! 







Lowrider Style CC said:


> _A few pic's of the Carl Hayden Show!!!!
> There must have been 150 cars!!!!
> I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"!!!!
> 
> ...


GoodPics! Congrats Hector on your win. Post a pic of your ride. I didnt know you had a Luxury too! 











MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :biggrin: I HAVE PICS FROM THE OLD SCHOOL TUCSON SHOW BUT I DONT HAVE THE LINK TO UPLOAD!!!!! :rant:


better learn real quick homie! lol jk



chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 395101


lol :thumbsup:



lilwill1999 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> View attachment 394717
> 
> View attachment 394718






Now thats an ass right there. I'll american pie those two bishes. :boink:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

U win mike I owe u a 12 pack let me know when 
And where ?? ...64 Joe


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> U win mike I owe u a 12 pack let me know when
> And where ?? ...64 Joe


Mike said just drop it off at my place thanks oh ya and bud lite
Thanks joe


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice man now you gotta post up the Best In Show-Luxury now To get the congrats man Lay it low rules Post Pic's or it didn't happen





BigMandoAZ said:


> sup homie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! YOU VATOS KNOW MY TRUCK IS BUILT AS A LUXURY. BUT THANKS FOR THE LOVE PAYASOS! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT .......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


congrats on the win homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LMFAO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> congrats on the win homie


THANKS HOMIE!
YOUR RIDE WAS LOOKING FIRME AT THE SHOW ESE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> LMFAO


SO WAS YOURS HOMIE! I LUV YOUR PATTERNS CARNAL!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


> _Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOL! YOU VATOS KNOW MY TRUCK IS BUILT AS A LUXURY. BUT THANKS FOR THE LOVE PAYASOS! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT .......


:scrutinize:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity1963 said:


>



Homie Art blue lincoln is fucking badass! That impala is sick. that paint job is sick


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

That 68's paint is sick ass fuck


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> That 68's paint is sick ass fuck


OG Mando got down


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

unity1963 said:


> OG Mando got down


YEA HE DID!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Wat kinda luxury is that... Last I knew was it a mini truck!!..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

cutty buddy said:


> Wat kinda luxury is that... Last I knew was it a mini truck!!..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

I was going to wait till tomarrow to tell him that but oh we'll bubble busted, My impala import couldn't make it : (


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> ......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"


Oh thanks Old wise one but is my 1963 impala import euro then falls in what class


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Oh thanks Old wise one but is my 1963 impala import euro then falls in what class


\


I AM NOT A JUDGE!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> \
> 
> 
> I AM NOT A JUDGE!!!


fine just give me a trophy and Ill leave you alone:biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 7 guests)

ENCINAS
Art Buck
coupedup
napoleon_dynamite
DAN-YO
CLEMENTE
smiley602+
dirttydeeds
DaLLas
52fleet
:drama:


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

*rear end*

got a rear end for sale from a 76 caprice or trade for a 80's caddy rear end call me at 602 828 1489 any questions or pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cutty buddy said:


> Wat kinda luxury is that... Last I knew was it a mini truck!!..


I feel what your saying homie. It's not your traditional luxury. But it is a luxury mini truck.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> :thumbsup:


What up homie


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> ......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"


Bad Ass Rides :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Some bull shit ass judging but then again that's my opinion, gotta give the other guys a chance too I guess , gotta look at it that way k no. Aaaanyways. Who gots wheels for sale earny needs some anodized red wheels or just wheels period , something clean not curbchecked lamme know fellas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Oh thanks Old wise one but is my 1963 impala import euro then falls in what class


Impala Euro - 60's Luxury
Impala SS Euro - 60's Luxury Sport
Impala Euro with fender skirts - is a 60's Bomba


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Impala Euro - 60's Luxury
> Impala SS Euro - 60's Luxury Sport
> Impala Euro with fender skirts - is a 60's Bomba
> 
> ...


Sweet I'm going to take one skirt off and be in my Owen class


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Sweet I'm going to take one skirt off and be in my Owen class


60's Luxury Bomb Fuck yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 10 guests)

BigMandoAZ
Identity Original+
ENCINAS+
Fucking Identity breakfast club! :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 10 guests)
> 
> BigMandoAZ
> Identity Original+
> ...


 morning


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> morning


Whassssszzzz up


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


I asked and you posted so congrats man


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Whassssszzzz up



morning wood is Whassssszzzz up! no **** of course! :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I asked and you posted so congrats man


well at least your a man of your word


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> 60's Luxury Bomb Fuck yeah! :thumbsup:


It's 63 luxury bomb class, get it rite


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> well at least your a man of your word


Of course


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> morning wood is Whassssszzzz up! no **** of course! :roflmao:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpHgSCR9BqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpHgSCR9BqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I asked and you posted so congrats man


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

iRepNewMex said:


> *you will see a few Rollerz Only Family in this video*


when homie wears his raider gear he looks like one of the RO bROthers from AZ .. CHUCKY! ..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:

__Here's whats next homie's....


　








　










United...
We can make a differents.:thumbsup:
　

　

　




_


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i need a guy that can buff and assemble fellas if you know any one lettem know , i got 5 rides left to finish ,one deeds assembly , and another one just needs buff , the other 2 just paint and only one left on body work......please dont send me a bull shitter ive got plenty of those , thats why im behind , you get payed when the jobb is done, its weird ppl dont come thru when you motivate them with half now n the rest when its done 602 754 7205


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _A few pic's of the Carl Hayden Show!!!!
> There must have been 150 cars!!!!
> I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"!!!!
> _





Lowrider Style CC said:


> I feel what your saying homie. It's not your traditional luxury. But it is a luxury mini truck.


WOW .. LUXURY .. & best of show .. what the hell happen this weekend @ carl hayden. LOL .

ok guys how does a S10 truck fit a LUXURY category ?..:loco: mini trucks, right? MINI TRUCK LUXURY? you making up your own classes now or did someone change the lowrider handbook? :dunno:

LOL .. wheres Ashton did I just get "PUNKD" :rimshot:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> WOW .. LUXURY .. & best of show .. what the hell happen this weekend @ carl hayden. LOL .
> 
> ok guys how does a S10 truck fit a LUXURY category ?..:loco: mini trucks, right? MINI TRUCK LUXURY? you making up your own classes now or did someone change the lowrider handbook? :dunno:
> 
> LOL .. wheres Ashton did I just get "PUNKD" :rimshot:


Ok I haven't saiD shit about this whole issue. Until now. That right there is fucking funny MASTERPIECE !!!!! : D


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> WOW .. LUXURY .. & best of show .. what the hell happen this weekend @ carl hayden. LOL .
> 
> ok guys how does a S10 truck fit a LUXURY category ?..:loco: mini trucks, right? MINI TRUCK LUXURY? you making up your own classes now or did someone change the lowrider handbook? :dunno:
> 
> LOL .. wheres Ashton did I just get "PUNKD" :rimshot:



Hector changed the game on us! Luxury Mini Trucks are in I guess!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:rant: ARRRRRRRGH!!!!!!! WTF IS GOING ON!!!! I CAN'T GET THE UPLOADER TO WORK!!!! SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP UPLOADER LINK SO I CAN BOOKMARK IT PLEASE!!!! :tears:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :rant: ARRRRRRRGH!!!!!!! WTF IS GOING ON!!!! I CAN'T GET THE UPLOADER TO WORK!!!! SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP UPLOADER LINK SO I CAN BOOKMARK IT PLEASE!!!! :tears:


:banghead:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Use photobucket


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

i have a feeling azside gonna be jumping today


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: :h5: THANKS MARINATE!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Hector changed the game on us! Luxury Mini Trucks are in I guess!


 So Mando you would be in Luxury mini suv category thats what up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> ......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"



so all these cars lost to the truck? I didnt go to the show so that why Im asking......


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:

ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....

NOV 26TH - 8AM TO 1 PM - MORNING SHOW!!! YOU WIIL BE HOME BEFORE MAMA HAS THE LIST OF HONEY DO'S FOR YOU!!

OPEN PARKING, BRING IT, PARK IT, LAY IT, WIPE HER DOWN AND CHILL

TOP 10 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE PRESENTED!

NO BEER PERMIT, SO USE THE CUPS PLEASE!! SAME OLD CHET!

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS 

DEE JAY WILL BE THE ONE AND ONLY "MANIC HISPANIC"!!

HOPPERS, IF YOU WANNA HIT THE SWITCH, BRING EM (UR ON YOUR OWN)

SWAP MEET AT THIS LOCATION ALSO!!

DONATE A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR REGISTRATION - ST VINCENT DE PAUL WILL GET THE DONATIONS FOR NEEDY FAMILIES FOR CHRISTMAS!

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

FAMILY EVENT

FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS GET A FREEE T-SHIRT

IF YOU ARE A VENDOR, HIT ME UP, I CAN GET YOU IN.

ANY QUESTIONS, HIT ME UP........SEE YOU ALL THERE THE SATURDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING!!:thumbsup:​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> So Mando you would be in Luxury mini suv category thats what up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i guess so, im gonna have to step my game up!


wait no! I would be Luxury Sport cuz mine is a 03 Blazer LS


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:
> 
> ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....
> 
> ...



hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


cant see the fence is in the way!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> WOW .. LUXURY .. & best of show .. what the hell happen this weekend @ carl hayden. LOL .
> 
> ok guys how does a S10 truck fit a LUXURY category ?..:loco: mini trucks, right? MINI TRUCK LUXURY? you making up your own classes now or did someone change the lowrider handbook? :dunno:
> 
> LOL .. wheres Ashton did I just get "PUNKD" :rimshot:


good thing i was workinng or i wulda won 60's luxury wagon


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> so all these cars lost to the truck? I didnt go to the show so that why Im asking......


i shoulda entered my jefas explorer im sure it wulda have taken luxury it has power windows and power seats:yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> ......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"




:twak::twak::twak: the following are NOW luxury


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :twak::twak::twak: the following are NOW luxury
> 
> View attachment 395902
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhh haaaaaaaa jajaja jajaja that's a good one ahhhhh


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 7 guests)
> 
> ENCINAS
> Art Buck
> ...


smiley, was ur ride out there.. i not sure if i saw it..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


well its about time.. a man who has his priorities in place.. :thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> well its about time.. a man who has his priorities in place.. :thumbsup::naughty:


:cheesy: :yes: THIS CHIC WAS BADASS!!! :boink: HERE IS ANOTHER PIC OF HER!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THAT IS ALL THE PICS I TOOK FROM THE OLD SCHOOL C.C. SHOW IN TUCSON! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THAT IS ALL THE PICS I TOOK FROM THE OLD SCHOOL C.C. SHOW IN TUCSON! :thumbsup:


nice pic's thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :twak::twak::twak: the following are NOW luxury
> 
> View attachment 395902
> 
> ...


fool you made me spit up my coffee :roflmao:
and everybody looking at me in the office


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> so all these cars lost to the truck? I didnt go to the show so that why Im asking......


Yup....is that crazy or what.....


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice pics Mando.....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MC83 said:


> Yup....is that crazy or what.....


fuck yeah thats crazy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

fuck yeah im gonna be the shit next yeaR!!!!!IM GONNA RUN THAT LUXURY MINI TRUCK CLASS!!! WIT 3 CROME PUMPS!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!! THEM BADD ASS LACS N TOWN CARS AINT GONNA HAVE SHIT ON ME!!!

LUXURY MINI TRUCK BEST OF SHOW CLASS TTMT!!!!!!!!































I WONDER WHOS GONNA MAN UP FOR THAT FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> fuck yeah thats crazy


So i wonder what class my 2001 town car falls in........:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> fuck yeah im gonna be the shit next yeaR!!!!!IM GONNA RUN THAT LUXURY MINI TRUCK CLASS!!! WIT 3 CROME PUMPS!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!! THEM BADD ASS LACS N TOWN CARS AINT GONNA HAVE SHIT ON ME!!!
> 
> LUXURY MINI TRUCK BEST OF SHOW CLASS TTMT!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I know huh......crazy shit...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MC83 said:


> So i wonder what class my 2001 town car falls in........:dunno: :dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> WOW .. LUXURY .. & best of show .. what the hell happen this weekend @ carl hayden. LOL .
> 
> ok guys how does a S10 truck fit a LUXURY category ?..:loco: mini trucks, right? MINI TRUCK LUXURY? you making up your own classes now or did someone change the lowrider handbook? :dunno:
> 
> LOL .. wheres Ashton did I just get "PUNKD" :rimshot:


LOL!
TIMES ARE CHANGING THOUGH. PLUS EVERY SHOW IS JUDGE DIFFERENT. MY LUXURY TRUCK PROBLY WON CUZ ITS DIFFERENT AND THE MURAL ARE REAL POPULAR. HELL I GOT A VATO ON FACEBOOK WHO USES MY CLOWN AS A DEFAULT PIC FOR HIS PICTURE ON FACEBOOK LOL! AND I HAD A LADY TAKE A PICTURE OF DA CLOWN CUZ SHE SAID HER BROTHER WANTED IT FOR A TATTOO LOL! PLUS IVE SHOWED DA TRUCK 4 TIMES AND PLACED 3 OUT OF 4. NOT BAD.....
I NEED TO ADD CHROME A ARMS AND MORE GRAPHICS STILL. LATER FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR. LATER LATER....WILL BE CLUB HOPPER.
OH SHIT! DID I JUST PULL A JUSTIN!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THAT IS ALL THE PICS I TOOK FROM THE OLD SCHOOL C.C. SHOW IN TUCSON! :thumbsup:


GREAT PICS HOMIE!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MC83 said:


> So i wonder what class my 2001 town car falls in........:dunno: :dunno:


i think in the 70's wagon catagory


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: THAT IS ALL THE PICS I TOOK FROM THE OLD SCHOOL C.C. SHOW IN TUCSON! :thumbsup:


NICE PICS MANDO!! THANKS FOR TAKING THEM AND LETTING US ALL SEE THE SHOW IN TUCSON!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

MC83 said:


> So i wonder what class my 2001 town car falls in........:dunno: :dunno:


Sport car


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

shitis getting thick in here!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> shitis getting thick in here!


Really thick


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


LOL


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i think in the 70's wagon catagory





90rivimichael said:


> Sport car




:dunno::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> :rofl:


LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:run:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SO WHAT CATAGOREY DOES THIS FALL INTO??


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SO WHAT CATAGOREY DOES THIS FALL INTO??


SEMI-AUTOBOT OR FULL CUSTOM TRANSFORMER :rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SO WHAT CATAGOREY DOES THIS FALL INTO??


JUST WRONG CLASS - LOL But ironic that there is a waste management banner hanging in the back.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ANOTHER PIC FROM DA SHOW!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

As per wikipedia - Defined

Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10

The *Chevrolet S-10* is a compact pickup from theChevrolet marque of General Motors. When it was first introduced in 1982, the GMC version was known as the *S-15* and later renamed the *GMC Sonoma*. A high-performance version was released in 1991 and given the name of GMC Syclone. The pickup was also sold by Isuzu as the *Hombre* from 1996 through 2000. There was also an SUV version, the Chevrolet S-10 Blazer/GMC S-15 Jimmy. An electric version was leased as a fleet vehicle in 1997 and 1998. Together, these pickups are often referred to as the *S-series*.
In North America, the S-series was replaced by new models: the Chevrolet Colorado, GMC Canyon, andIsuzu i-Series in 2004.
The current S-Series remains in production in Brazi


Wikipedia - Search> Cadillac

*Cadillac* (pronounced /ˈkædɨlæk/) is an American luxury vehicle marque owned by General Motors (GM). Cadillac vehicles are sold in over 50 countries and territories, but mostly in North America. Cadillac is currently the second oldest American automobile manufacturer behind fellow GM marque Buick and is among the oldest automobile brands in the world. Depending on how one chooses to measure, Cadillac is arguably older than Buick.
Cadillac was founded in 1902 by Henry Leland,[SUP][2][/SUP] a master mechanic and entrepreneur, who named the company after his ancestor, Antoine de la Mothe Cadillac, the founder of the city of Detroit. The company's crest is based on a coat of arms that Antoine de la Mothe Cadillac had created at the time of his marriage in Quebec in 1687. General Motors purchased the company in 1909 and within six years, Cadillac had laid the foundation for the modern mass production of automobiles by demonstrating the complete interchangeability of its precision parts while simultaneously establishing itself as America's premier luxury car. Cadillac introduced technological advances, including full electrical systems, the clashless manual transmission and the steel roof. The brand developed three engines, one of which (the V8 engine) set the standard for the American automotive industry. Cadillac is the first American car to win the prestigious Dewar Trophy from the Royal Automobile Club of England, having successfully demonstrated the interchangeability of its component parts during a reliability test in 1908; this spawned the firm's slogan "Standard of the World." It won that trophy a second time, in 1912, for incorporating electric starting and lighting in a production automobile.
[SUP]

Wikipedia - Search> Lincoln Town Car

The *Lincoln Town Car* is a full-size luxury sedan that was sold by the upscale Lincoln division of Ford Motor Company; it was produced from 1981 to 2012. The Town Car nameplate was first introduced in 1959 Continental Mark IV lineup as a top-of-the-line 4-door sedan; the nameplate became a permanent part of the Continental lineup in 1969, denoting its highest-trim interior package. In 1981, the Town Car became a stand-alone model in the Lincoln product line, also serving as the flagship for the Lincoln brand as well as for Ford Motor Company. The Town Car features a V8 engine, body-on-frame design, rear-wheel drive and large exterior and interior dimensions.[SUP][1][/SUP] This design made them durable even in the rough conditions taxi and livery cars are subjected to, and easy and cheap to repair when they did suffer damage.[SUP][2][/SUP] Its large dimensions make it the largest car in production in North America. From 1997 to 2011, the Town Car was the longest car built in the Western hemisphere, measuring nearly 18 feet (5.49 m) in length for a standard Town Car and 18.5 feet (5.64 m) for an L Edition.[SUP][3][/SUP]
In spite of declining sales, it remains one of the best selling American luxury cars; it is the United States' and Canada's most usedlimousine and chauffeured car.[SUP][4][/SUP] Town Cars are typically operated in commercial service for at least 400,000 miles.[SUP][2][/SUP] Since 2003, it has been available featuring ballistic protection from the factory, adding nearly $100,000 to the base price.[SUP][5][/SUP] Consumer Guide cites the vehicle's strengths as comfort, materials, ride quality, and 'braking [that is] short and stable for a heavyweight"; with weaknesses mentioned in acceleration and handling.[SUP][6][/SUP] Nonetheless, the Town Car is one of the safest cars available on the North American market.[SUP][7][/SUP]
In 2006, Ford considered ending production of Lincoln's largest model after the planned closing of the Wixom Assembly Plant inWixom, Michigan, in 2007.[SUP][8][/SUP] Ford ultimately decided to keep the model and move assembly to the St. Thomas Assembly Plant inOntario, Canada, where the Ford Crown Victoria and Mercury Grand Marquis, which also use the Ford Panther platform, were assembled. The Town Car's manufacture resumed at its new location in late 2007.[SUP][4][/SUP] The first Town Car assembled outside of the United States, was manufactured in Canada on January 10, 2008.[SUP][9][/SUP]


[/SUP]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> As per wikipedia - Defined
> 
> Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10
> 
> ...


thats fuckin bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:

so does that mean i aint gonna get mines!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

I believe this sums it up, CAN WE GET A RECOUNT dam I thought there was a loop hole to finally beat those bad ass full luxury cars out there, thanks Mondo for clearing up all the confusion.



BigMandoAZ said:


> As per wikipedia - Defined
> 
> Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> thats fuckin bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:
> 
> so does that mean i aint gonna get mines!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no that means mini trucks are mini trucks and thats it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> thats fuckin bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:
> 
> so does that mean i aint gonna get mines!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you lacs n townes cars are lucky!!!!!!!!!!! cause im thawt i was gonna get ya!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:nono:ur wrong good buddy!!!!

good humor guy got the proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you lacs n townes cars are lucky!!!!!!!!!!! cause im thawt i was gonna get ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fool sprayed them kids like a painter spraying a car. He was all calm and cool! lol that dude gonna get a beat down by like 50 asians. :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :nono:ur wrong good buddy!!!!
> 
> good humor guy got the proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


fucking art i spit out my beer! :roflmao:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> As per wikipedia - Defined
> 
> Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10
> 
> ...


:dunno:......:dunno:.....Cadillacs and Lincolns are luxury right ?? or not anymore.....:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



art went by the shop today....ur truck is almost done wait for it......................................


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art went by the shop today....ur truck is almost done wait for it......................................




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Nice.....Luxury mini


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> As per wikipedia - Defined
> 
> Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10
> 
> ...





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> thats fuckin bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:
> 
> so does that mean i aint gonna get mines!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> As per wikipedia - Defined
> 
> Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10
> 
> ...





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> thats fuckin bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:
> 
> so does that mean i aint gonna get mines!!!!!!!!!!!!!





90rivimichael said:


> I believe this sums it up, CAN WE GET A RECOUNT dam I thought there was a loop hole to finally beat those bad ass full luxury cars out there, thanks Mondo for clearing up all the confusion.


I just left the chevy dealership with a s10 should I take it back? I thought I would get in the luxuxy catagory for the next showbut if that's not the case why bother


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> ART LOKS IDENTITY said:
> 
> 
> > thats fuckin bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL I wish I was the salesman who sold that luxury mini truck, he must be good to pull that off, makes me want to sell swamp land with a mansion on it for living 



Identity Original said:


> I just left the chevy dealership with a s10 should I take it back? I thought I would get in the luxuxy catagory for the next showbut if that's not the case why bother


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> As per wikipedia - Defined
> 
> Wikipedia - search> Chevrolet S10
> 
> ...


so what ur saying is i can enter my cadillac in the peddle car class


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:chuck: AZ side blew my mind today... Luxury and not luxury? Thought that was simple? Not anymore... :run::run:


:loco::drama:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :chuck: AZ side blew my mind today... Luxury and not luxury? Thought that was simple? Not anymore... :run::run:
> 
> 
> :loco::drama:


:no::yes::nosad::yessad: ahhh hell :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE::

TONITE ON THE VELOCITY CHANNEL, DIRECTV - 281, COCKX -1077, 6PM, WILL BE AIRING THE 100 YEARS OF CHEVROLET!!
REMEMBER A FEW MONTHS BACK WE ALL MET AT ENCANTO AND REPPED THE AZ SIDE AND SHOWED THE FILM CREW FROM NEW YORK HOW WE DO IT!

THERE IS A TRAILER FOR IT OUT THERE NOW.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> I believe this sums it up, CAN WE GET A RECOUNT dam I thought there was a loop hole to finally beat those bad ass full luxury cars out there, thanks Mondo for clearing up all the confusion.


WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT IT HOMIE! YOU WOULDN'T WIN ANYWAY LOL!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> fucking art i spit out my beer! :roflmao:


that shit aint funny!!!!!! 
im in a new class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art went by the shop today....ur truck is almost done wait for it......................................


luxury mini truck ttmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink: im gona funk on all them lacs n towncars and luxury minis!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> that shit aint funny!!!!!!
> im in a new class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


LOL!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MC83 said:


> :dunno:......:dunno:.....Cadillacs and Lincolns are luxury right ?? or not anymore.....:wow:


times are changing homie i thawt you knew!!!!im gonna make a LUXURY MINI TRUCK THREAD!!!!!!!!

COMIN SOON:naughty:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Dammmmmmmmmm its getting good in here!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


>


WHAT SHOW WAS THAT AT AND WHAT CATEGORY DID THAT RIDE PLACE IN??


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT IT HOMIE! YOU WOULDN'T WIN ANYWAY LOL!


LOL your right I don't have luxury mini truck, I already put your luxury car to shame at phx Lowrider show that all I needed to do,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> so what ur saying is i can enter my cadillac in the peddle car class


LUXURY PEDDLE:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> LOL your right I don't have luxury mini truck, I already put your luxury car to shame at phx Lowrider show that all I needed to do,


:boink:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> times are changing homie i thawt you knew!!!!im gonna make a LUXURY MINI TRUCK THREAD!!!!!!!!
> 
> COMIN SOON:naughty:


:roflmao:

Good thing i picked up my new Luxury car! Now i can Compete


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

FOR ALL THE RIDERS THAT ARE GOING TO BE AT THE WESTGATE SHOW PLEASE REMEMBER THAT IT IS A FOOD DRIVE SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BRING CAN GOODS FOR THE HUNGRY THX


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> Good thing i picked up my new Luxury car! Now i can Compete


MORE :burn:COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

90rivimichael said:


> LOL your right I don't have luxury mini truck, I already put your luxury car to shame at phx Lowrider show that all I needed to do,


Haha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

henry castillo said:


> FOR ALL THE RIDERS THAT ARE GOING TO BE AT THE WESTGATE SHOW PLEASE REMEMBER THAT IT IS A FOOD DRIVE SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BRING CAN GOODS FOR THE HUNGRY THX


YUP YUPA TATA HENRY!!!!!

AND LIQUID CANS FOR US THIRSTYS!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> LUXURY PEDDLE:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS THE WAY IM BE UP IN THAT SHIT.


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

OH YEA ART OUR CLUB WILL BE GIVING BIG MANDO 90 CANS OF BUD LITE AT THE WESTGATE SHOW


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

henry castillo said:


> OH YEA ART OUR CLUB WILL BE GIVING BIG MANDO 90 CANS OF BUD LITE AT THE WESTGATE SHOW


ON ICE OF COURSE!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

LUXURY MC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

henry castillo said:


> OH YEA ART OUR CLUB WILL BE GIVING BIG MANDO 90 CANS OF BUD LITE AT THE WESTGATE SHOW


WOAH WOAH Tata henry,,,,, 

2 STRAWS RIGHT????:h5:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> U win mike I owe u a 12 pack let me know when
> And where ?? ...64 Joe



Anytime homie. Lets meet at the next show with it



cutty buddy said:


> Wat kinda luxury is that... Last I knew was it a mini truck!!..


Some fucked up judging.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> View attachment 396058
> LUXURY MC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> ON ICE OF COURSE!!


DONT WORRY BOUT THAT TATA LUNA,, YOU JUST KEEP DUSTIN OFF THAT LUXURY BISCAYNE, WE WILL TAKE CARE OF THAT POSSE OF BUD LITES!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"[/QUOTE]
damn hector you beat all those cars. Good job ACA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE::
> 
> TONITE ON THE VELOCITY CHANNEL, DIRECTV - 281, COCKX -1077, 6PM, WILL BE AIRING THE 100 YEARS OF CHEVROLET!!
> REMEMBER A FEW MONTHS BACK WE ALL MET AT ENCANTO AND REPPED THE AZ SIDE AND SHOWED THE FILM CREW FROM NEW YORK HOW WE DO IT!
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> ON ICE OF COURSE!!





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DONT WORRY BOUT THAT TATA LUNA,, YOU JUST KEEP DUSTIN OFF THAT LUXURY BISCAYNE, WE WILL TAKE CARE OF THAT POSSE OF BUD LITES!!!


Shit they drink it before the ice melts or the beer gets hot... WHO you guys trying to fool.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Anytime homie. Lets meet at the next show with it
> 
> 
> 
> Some fucked up judging.


MY NINJAS:naughty:


UR A HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!









AND THATS NOT THE ART LOKS SALUTE!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> ......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"


damn hector you beat all those cars. Good job ACA![/QUOTE]

DONT HATE MIKEE!!!!!!

:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=3]*Chevy 100* DVD - $5.95 - *Chevy 100*: An American Story.[/h]


www.*chevy*mall.com/*chevy*-*100*
You +1'd this publicly. Undo

Buy it now at ChevyMall.com. 
Centennial T-Shirts
Centennial Polos
100 Years of Chevy
Centennial Caps

[h=3]*Chevy* Dealer Locator - Browse Inventory, Prices, & Offers.[/h]


www.*chevy*dealer.com/Phoenix
You +1'd this publicly. Undo

Find Phoenix *Chevy* Dealers.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:twak:


90rivimichael said:


> LOL your right I don't have luxury mini truck, I already put your luxury car to shame at phx Lowrider show that all I needed to do,





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :boink:





The1and0nly said:


> Haha


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Chevy 100 DVD - $5.95 - Chevy 100: An American Story.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.chevymall.com/Chevy100-An-American-Story-DVD/productinfo/JS637/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST GOT OFF THE FONE WITH THE HOT TUB PLACE,, PUTIN A HOT TUB IN MY TRUCK BED!!!!!
IMA OWN THAT LUXURY CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST GOT OFF THE FONE WITH THE HOT TUB PLACE,, PUTIN A HOT TUB IN MY TRUCK BED!!!!!
> IMA OWN THAT LUXURY CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahhhhhhhhhh :roflmao:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1R3o0BesIko/TglOOAeYhlI/AAAAAAAAANM/jVmn-PV_OcE/s1600/*******-hot-tub.jpg


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

NOW THIS IS LUXURY!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> NOW THIS IS LUXURY!


Damn yes it is :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1R3o0BesIko/TglOOAeYhlI/AAAAAAAAANM/jVmn-PV_OcE/s1600/*******-hot-tub.jpg


I BET THAT MOFO TOOK A TROPHY HOME!!!!!!!!!

SHIT THIS PARTYS GOIN OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> NOW THIS IS LUXURY!


WTF IS THAT??:worship:

THAT SHIT IS CRAZY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WTF IS THAT??:worship:
> 
> THAT SHIT IS CRAZY!!!!!!!!


Dude said there is only five ever made, polished stainless steel car....and here it is in person!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST GOT OFF THE FONE WITH THE HOT TUB PLACE,, PUTIN A HOT TUB IN MY TRUCK BED!!!!!
> IMA OWN THAT LUXURY CLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


Used to could buy a s10 off the dealership lot with a pool in the bed, was called a wildside, I havent seen one in long time but heres link to one below.

http://www.honestcharley.com/late-model-muscle/wildside-bed-s10-82-93.html


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


Ive seen stainless jeeps but never a stainless bomb, this car is badass


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :twak:




:twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Dude said there is only five ever made, polished stainless steel car....and here it is in person!





ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


BAD ASS, RIDE BAD ASS PICS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> :twak:


OUCH! THAT HURT!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Everyone say thank you Hector for keeping the OGAZSIDE alive 
THANK YOU HECTOR! !!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:



90rivimichael said:


> Everyone say thank you Hector for keeping the OGAZSIDE alive
> THANK YOU HECTOR! !!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Az Side, I just got off the phone with Carlos, Prez of Mi Vida and the head judge for the event this weekend at Carl Hayden. He called me to ask me to come on here to clear the air and say that he judged the Luxury class. He said that the LIFE caddy was selected as 1st place Luxury and Best of Show for the Luxury class. It was a close competiton between that car and Gibby's Majestics Caddy. A few points separated them!! He had nothing to do with who actually took home the award! He said he takes pride in what he does as a car show judge and wants everyone to know he judges as fairly as he can!! 

I am putting this out there on behalf of Carlos - "C-Los" - Mi Vida CC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BLVD66 said:


>


no luxury :dunno:mini truck class,,,,wtf?????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Everyone say thank you Hector for keeping the OGAZSIDE alive
> THANK YOU HECTOR! !!!!


ONE MORE THING.....

I WOULD LIKE TO ACCEPT THIS AWARD IN BEHALF OF IDENTITY CC. CUZ WITHOUT THEM HATING ON ME ALL THE TIME I JUST COULDN'T DO IT!
























WAIT FOR IT!



























WAIT FOR IT!





























J/K!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Az Side, I just got off the phone with Carlos, Prez of Mi Vida and the head judge for the event this weekend at Carl Hayden. He called me to ask me to come on here to clear the air and say that he judged the Luxury class. He said that the LIFE caddy was selected as 1st place Luxury and Best of Show for the Luxury class. It was a close competiton between that car and Gibby's Majestics Caddy. A few points separated them!! He had nothing to do with who actually took home the award! He said he takes pride in what he does as a car show judge and wants everyone to know he judges as fairly as he can!!
> 
> I am putting this out there on behalf of Carlos - "C-Los" - Mi Vida CC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Az Side, I just got off the phone with Carlos, Prez of Mi Vida and the head judge for the event this weekend at Carl Hayden. He called me to ask me to come on here to clear the air and say that he judged the Luxury class. He said that the LIFE caddy was selected as 1st place Luxury and Best of Show for the Luxury class. It was a close competiton between that car and Gibby's Majestics Caddy. A few points separated them!! He had nothing to do with who actually took home the award! He said he takes pride in what he does as a car show judge and wants everyone to know he judges as fairly as he can!!
> 
> I am putting this out there on behalf of Carlos - "C-Los" - Mi Vida CC


SO WHY WAS MY NUMBER CALLED?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ONE MORE THING.....
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO ACCEPT THIS AWARD IN BEHALF OF IDENTITY CC. CUZ WITHOUT THEM HATING ON ME ALL THE TIME I JUST COULDN'T DO IT!
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you Carlos and Luna 



Lunas64 said:


> Az Side, I just got off the phone with Carlos, Prez of Mi Vida and the head judge for the event this weekend at Carl Hayden. He called me to ask me to come on here to clear the air and say that he judged the Luxury class. He said that the LIFE caddy was selected as 1st place Luxury and Best of Show for the Luxury class. It was a close competiton between that car and Gibby's Majestics Caddy. A few points separated them!! He had nothing to do with who actually took home the award! He said he takes pride in what he does as a car show judge and wants everyone to know he judges as fairly as he can!!
> 
> I am putting this out there on behalf of Carlos - "C-Los" - Mi Vida CC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 25 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 19 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY 
90rivimichael 
smiley602 
AZs finest13


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you Carlos and Luna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Az Side, I just got off the phone with Carlos, Prez of Mi Vida and the head judge for the event this weekend at Carl Hayden. He called me to ask me to come on here to clear the air and say that he judged the Luxury class. He said that the LIFE caddy was selected as 1st place Luxury and Best of Show for the Luxury class. It was a close competiton between that car and Gibby's Majestics Caddy. A few points separated them!! He had nothing to do with who actually took home the award! He said he takes pride in what he does as a car show judge and wants everyone to know he judges as fairly as he can!!
> 
> I am putting this out there on behalf of Carlos - "C-Los" - Mi Vida CC


SO WHY WAS MY NUMBER CALLED?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aint this da troof!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

later az side thanks for da laffs!!!
:roflmao:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> times are changing homie i thawt you knew!!!!im gonna make a LUXURY MINI TRUCK THREAD!!!!!!!!
> 
> COMIN SOON:naughty:


I guess....Im gonna put my luxury in mini truck class at next show.......:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ACTUALLY I DIDN'T WIN ANYTHING. THE TROPHY GOES TO EDGAR. AND IT WILL. IT WAS A NINE AND THE ANNOUNSER THOUGHT IT WAS A 91.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ONE MORE THING.....
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO ACCEPT THIS AWARD IN BEHALF OF IDENTITY CC. CUZ WITHOUT THEM HATING ON ME ALL THE TIME I JUST COULDN'T DO IT!
> 
> ...


Ban yourself :uh:

:|

Or at least smack yourself :twak:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

wow


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Ban yourself :uh:
> 
> :|
> 
> Or at least smack yourself :twak:



RIGHT......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I ASK ONE IF DA HOMIE BEFORE I POSTED IT LOL!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

its all good in the hood homies:drama:whats up az side:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GREAT PICS HOMIE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WELL I JUST FOUND OUT I WON FOR "BEST INTEREST! SORRY FELLAS! TURNS OUT I ALOT PEOPLE LIKES MY TRUCK MURALS.


congrats hector on ur win:yes::thumbsup: truck looking good homie:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> NICE PICS MANDO!! THANKS FOR TAKING THEM AND LETTING US ALL SEE THE SHOW IN TUCSON!!


:thumbsup:  NO PROBLEM!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> Nice pics Mando.....:thumbsup:


:cheesy: GRACIAS HOMIE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ONE MORE THING.....
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO ACCEPT THIS AWARD IN BEHALF OF IDENTITY CC. CUZ WITHOUT THEM HATING ON ME ALL THE TIME I JUST COULDN'T DO IT!
> 
> ...



HECTOR, FIRST, THANKS FOR AT LEAST SPELLING "IDENTITY" CORRECTLY FINALLY!! SECOND, WHY DO YOU MAKE IT A CAR CLUB ISSUE ALL THE TIME? NOT ONE PERSON BROUGHT UP LOWRIDER STYLE. THEY JUST CLOWNED ON YOU BECAUSE YES, THEY MAY HAVE CALLED YOUR NUMBER...... BY MISTAKE. BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE MANNED UP AND TOLD THEM YOUR RIDE IS FAR FROM A LUXURY CLASS!! AND THEN TO CONTINUE TO TAKE THE CREDIT AS THE BEST OF SHOW LUXURY CLASS??? IM NOT CLOWNING ON YOUR TRUCK. BUT IS SURE AS HELL ISNT A LUXURY VEHICLE!! THEN YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE TROPHY AND ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A LUXURY TRUCK OWNER/BUILDER!!! NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY......THEY CARE THAT YOU DO THE RIGHT THING AND FACE THE FACT THAT YOUR NOT IN A LUXURY CLASS!!! 
AND THIRD.....KEEP THE " I " OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU WANNA TALK SHIT AND THEN THROW A "J/K" OR APOLOGY WITH IT! THATS BULLSHIT! YOU CANT TALK ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN REALIZE YOU FUCKED UP AND APOLOGIZE AND THINK ITS ALL GOOD!!! DONT WORK THAT WAY! 

MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUR CLUB THAT IDENTITY HAS NO ISSUES WITH THEM! ITS NOT A CLUB THING. WE REPSPECT THE CLUB AND MEMBERS. YOU, HOWEVER.......NEED WORK!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like the thread got moderated hno:


----------



## WHISPERS_LoK (Feb 7, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WELL I JUST FOUND OUT I WON FOR "BEST INTEREST! SORRY FELLAS! TURNS OUT I ALOT PEOPLE LIKES MY TRUCK MURALS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

armando martinez said:


> congrats hector on ur win:yes::thumbsup: truck looking good homie:nicoderm:


SORRY HOMIE. I DIDN'T WIN NOTHING .....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, FIRST, THANKS FOR AT LEAST SPELLING "IDENTITY" CORRECTLY FINALLY!! SECOND, WHY DO YOU MAKE IT A CAR CLUB ISSUE ALL THE TIME? NOT ONE PERSON BROUGHT UP LOWRIDER STYLE. THEY JUST CLOWNED ON YOU BECAUSE YES, THEY MAY HAVE CALLED YOUR NUMBER...... BY MISTAKE. BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE MANNED UP AND TOLD THEM YOUR RIDE IS FAR FROM A LUXURY CLASS!! AND THEN TO CONTINUE TO TAKE THE CREDIT AS THE BEST OF SHOW LUXURY CLASS??? IM NOT CLOWNING ON YOUR TRUCK. BUT IS SURE AS HELL ISNT A LUXURY VEHICLE!! THEN YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE TROPHY AND ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A LUXURY TRUCK OWNER/BUILDER!!! NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY......THEY CARE THAT YOU DO THE RIGHT THING AND FACE THE FACT THAT YOUR NOT IN A LUXURY CLASS!!!
> AND THIRD.....KEEP THE " I " OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU WANNA TALK SHIT AND THEN THROW A "J/K" OR APOLOGY WITH IT! THATS BULLSHIT! YOU CANT TALK ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN REALIZE YOU FUCKED UP AND APOLOGIZE AND THINK ITS ALL GOOD!!! DONT WORK THAT WAY!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUR CLUB THAT IDENTITY HAS NO ISSUES WITH THEM! ITS NOT A CLUB THING. WE REPSPECT THE CLUB AND MEMBERS. YOU, HOWEVER.......NEED WORK!!


Finally somebody tells it like it is :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> nice pic's thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, FIRST, THANKS FOR AT LEAST SPELLING "IDENTITY" CORRECTLY FINALLY!! SECOND, WHY DO YOU MAKE IT A CAR CLUB ISSUE ALL THE TIME? NOT ONE PERSON BROUGHT UP LOWRIDER STYLE. THEY JUST CLOWNED ON YOU BECAUSE YES, THEY MAY HAVE CALLED YOUR NUMBER...... BY MISTAKE. BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE MANNED UP AND TOLD THEM YOUR RIDE IS FAR FROM A LUXURY CLASS!! AND THEN TO CONTINUE TO TAKE THE CREDIT AS THE BEST OF SHOW LUXURY CLASS??? IM NOT CLOWNING ON YOUR TRUCK. BUT IS SURE AS HELL ISNT A LUXURY VEHICLE!! THEN YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE TROPHY AND ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A LUXURY TRUCK OWNER/BUILDER!!! NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY......THEY CARE THAT YOU DO THE RIGHT THING AND FACE THE FACT THAT YOUR NOT IN A LUXURY CLASS!!!
> AND THIRD.....KEEP THE " I " OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU WANNA TALK SHIT AND THEN THROW A "J/K" OR APOLOGY WITH IT! THATS BULLSHIT! YOU CANT TALK ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN REALIZE YOU FUCKED UP AND APOLOGIZE AND THINK ITS ALL GOOD!!! DONT WORK THAT WAY!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUR CLUB THAT IDENTITY HAS NO ISSUES WITH THEM! ITS NOT A CLUB THING. WE REPSPECT THE CLUB AND MEMBERS. YOU, HOWEVER.......NEED WORK!!


FIRST OF ALL I DIDN'T MAKE IT A CLUB ISSUE. 2ND...ITS WAS A JOKE. IF YOU CANT TAKE A JOKE TELL YOUR MEMBERS TO STOP JOKING WITH ME.
I GOT PEOPLE CALLING ME TELLING ME YOUR CLUB IS ALWAYS HATING ON ME. SO DO THE MATH. DONT START NO SHIT...WONT BE NO SHIT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, FIRST, THANKS FOR AT LEAST SPELLING "IDENTITY" CORRECTLY FINALLY!! SECOND, WHY DO YOU MAKE IT A CAR CLUB ISSUE ALL THE TIME? NOT ONE PERSON BROUGHT UP LOWRIDER STYLE. THEY JUST CLOWNED ON YOU BECAUSE YES, THEY MAY HAVE CALLED YOUR NUMBER...... BY MISTAKE. BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE MANNED UP AND TOLD THEM YOUR RIDE IS FAR FROM A LUXURY CLASS!! AND THEN TO CONTINUE TO TAKE THE CREDIT AS THE BEST OF SHOW LUXURY CLASS??? IM NOT CLOWNING ON YOUR TRUCK. BUT IS SURE AS HELL ISNT A LUXURY VEHICLE!! THEN YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE TROPHY AND ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A LUXURY TRUCK OWNER/BUILDER!!! NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY......THEY CARE THAT YOU DO THE RIGHT THING AND FACE THE FACT THAT YOUR NOT IN A LUXURY CLASS!!!
> AND THIRD.....KEEP THE " I " OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU WANNA TALK SHIT AND THEN THROW A "J/K" OR APOLOGY WITH IT! THATS BULLSHIT! YOU CANT TALK ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN REALIZE YOU FUCKED UP AND APOLOGIZE AND THINK ITS ALL GOOD!!! DONT WORK THAT WAY!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUR CLUB THAT IDENTITY HAS NO ISSUES WITH THEM! ITS NOT A CLUB THING. WE REPSPECT THE CLUB AND MEMBERS. YOU, HOWEVER.......NEED WORK!!


yes sir!!!!
Mando Mesa prez,knows todo respeto from me! and all the other members i know, know that too.. and the members i dont know, i hope you know this aint ever gonna be a club disrespect thang!!

IDENTITY DOES NOT ROLL THAT WAY!!!!!

WE RESPECT EVERY CLUB!!!

THIS IS THE AZ SIDE!!! 

I WAS TOLD WATCH WHAT YOU SAY IN HERE CUZ YOU WILL GET EATIN UP.....SO IT IS WHAT IT IS!! 

ITS ALL GOOD IN HERE!! JUST GOT TO REMEBER, NOT TO CROSS THE LINE!!!


AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Finally somebody tells it like it is :thumbsup:


x86!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> yes sir!!!!
> Mando Mesa prez,knows todo respeto from me! and all the other members i know, know that too.. and the members i dont know, i hope you know this aint ever gonna be a club disrespect thang!!
> 
> IDENTITY DOES NOT ROLL THAT WAY!!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Drama up in the az side again!....I missed the first part of the 100 year chevy documentary...gonna watch it again right now at 9!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> x86!!! :biggrin:


 

You got them pictures ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:twak:[


Knightstalker said:


> Finally somebody tells it like it is :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> FIRST OF ALL I DIDN'T MAKE IT A CLUB ISSUE. 2ND...ITS WAS A JOKE. IF YOU CANT TAKE A JOKE TELL YOUR MEMBERS TO STOP JOKING WITH ME.
> I GOT PEOPLE CALLING ME TELLING ME YOUR CLUB IS ALWAYS HATING ON ME. SO DO THE MATH. DONT START NO SHIT...WONT BE NO SHIT!


i just call it how i see it stop making an ass out of yourself and you wont be called an ass easy as that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :twak:


:uh:

Quit being a drama Queen, and man up to what you said last time... :buttkick:

BAN YOURSELF :|


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Well said Mr Luna see you Saturday show 



Lunas64 said:


> HECTOR, FIRST, THANKS FOR AT LEAST SPELLING "IDENTITY" CORRECTLY FINALLY!! SECOND, WHY DO YOU MAKE IT A CAR CLUB ISSUE ALL THE TIME? NOT ONE PERSON BROUGHT UP LOWRIDER STYLE. THEY JUST CLOWNED ON YOU BECAUSE YES, THEY MAY HAVE CALLED YOUR NUMBER...... BY MISTAKE. BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE MANNED UP AND TOLD THEM YOUR RIDE IS FAR FROM A LUXURY CLASS!! AND THEN TO CONTINUE TO TAKE THE CREDIT AS THE BEST OF SHOW LUXURY CLASS??? IM NOT CLOWNING ON YOUR TRUCK. BUT IS SURE AS HELL ISNT A LUXURY VEHICLE!! THEN YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE TROPHY AND ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR A LUXURY TRUCK OWNER/BUILDER!!! NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY......THEY CARE THAT YOU DO THE RIGHT THING AND FACE THE FACT THAT YOUR NOT IN A LUXURY CLASS!!!
> AND THIRD.....KEEP THE " I " OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU WANNA TALK SHIT AND THEN THROW A "J/K" OR APOLOGY WITH IT! THATS BULLSHIT! YOU CANT TALK ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN REALIZE YOU FUCKED UP AND APOLOGIZE AND THINK ITS ALL GOOD!!! DONT WORK THAT WAY!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUR CLUB THAT IDENTITY HAS NO ISSUES WITH THEM! ITS NOT A CLUB THING. WE REPSPECT THE CLUB AND MEMBERS. YOU, HOWEVER.......NEED WORK!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> FIRST OF ALL I DIDN'T MAKE IT A CLUB ISSUE. 2ND...ITS WAS A JOKE. IF YOU CANT TAKE A JOKE TELL YOUR MEMBERS TO STOP JOKING WITH ME.
> I GOT PEOPLE CALLING ME TELLING ME YOUR CLUB IS ALWAYS HATING ON ME. SO DO THE MATH. DONT START NO SHIT...WONT BE NO SHIT!


:roflmao::roflmao:

Please stop while you can. From what I see here posted, I'm sure some will agree. Some members of Identity might joke around with you (or hate on you as you call it), but never once I have I ever seen them post anything about Lowrider Style. But yet you seem to continue to bring there club name into the picture. :uh: I just don't get some people. :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i just call it how i see it stop making an ass out of yourself and you wont be called an ass easy as that


Like I said I don't disrespect no one on here. I don't hate I congratulate! I know wat I post. Its not my fault I got a Trophy that's not mine.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

RedDog said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Please stop while you can. From what I see here posted, I'm sure some will agree. Some members of Identity might joke around with you (or hate on you as you call it), but never once I have I ever seen them post anything about Lowrider Style. But yet you seem to continue to bring there club name into the picture. :uh: I just don't get some people. :dunno:


what up red:wave: dog,,,where the hell you been at bro!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:burn: what a waste of twenty minutes to read all this !! Good Words Luna


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RedDog said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Please stop while you can. From what I see here posted, I'm sure some will agree. Some members of Identity might joke around with you (or hate on you as you call it), but never once I have I ever seen them post anything about Lowrider Style. But yet you seem to continue to bring there club name into the picture. :uh: I just don't get some people. :dunno:


If u do notice this..notice that about 6 of them attack me all the time.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 26 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 20 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY
90rivimichael
joe 2 64s
DANNY FLACO AZ
Lunas64


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

RedDog said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Please stop while you can. From what I see here posted, I'm sure some will agree. Some members of Identity might joke around with you (or hate on you as you call it), but never once I have I ever seen them post anything about Lowrider Style. But yet you seem to continue to bring there club name into the picture. :uh: I just don't get some people. :dunno:


 I'm seeing ghosts! :wow:


Sup RedDog!?! :wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Anytime homie. Lets meet at the next show with it
> 
> 
> 
> Some fucked up judging.


Cool homie I went to big Ben to drop it off as 
Soon as he said I been drinking like crazy 
I said all Hell Naw fool its UNITY mike 
Then he Dammm just give it to me 


lol


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what up red:wave: dog,,,where the hell you been at bro!!!


Whats up Art. Just been hangin with the family. Since the judging is getting crazy, maybe I'll bring out my Euro (hopefully it will get judged in the Tradional Class):dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Drama up in the az side again!....I missed the first part of the 100 year chevy documentary...gonna watch it again right now at 9!


What channel on dish network ????


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do my az familia


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

RedDog said:


> Whats up Art. Just been hangin with the family. Since the judging is getting crazy, maybe I'll bring out my Euro (hopefully it will get judged in the Tradional Class):dunno:


times are changing homie!!! 
ya and the family thang is always good!!!
good to see another homie back up in the az side!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> If u do notice this..notice that about 6 of them attack me all the time.


If thats the case, you must have done something to be treated that way. I've seen alot of the crap you say on here to people and it's not just members of Identity that reply to you. So lets see a post that one of there members has said anything about your club.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYONE AS MY WITNESS I PLEASE REQUEST THAT ALL MEMBERS FROM IDENTITY CC PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO ME OR POST NEGATIVE COMMENTS ABOUT ME AND I WILL DO THE SAME.
THANK YOU.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Knightstalker said:


> I'm seeing ghosts! :wow:
> 
> 
> Sup RedDog!?! :wave:


Pinchi Knightstalker. Yes I'm usually a ghost on here. Seen and not heard. But this shit was just too much. Comical :roflmao:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> What channel on dish network ????


What channel on Cox cable


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do my az familia


Was up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RedDog said:


> If thats the case, you must have done something to be treated that way. I've seen alot of the crap you say on here to people and it's not just members of Identity that reply to you. So lets see a post that one of there members has said anything about your club.


IVE NEVER HAVE SAID THEY HAVE. ITS ALWAYS BEEN TOWARDS ME. ENOUGH SAID. GN HOMIE. MUCH LUV AND RESPECT.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> EVERYONE AS MY WITNESS I PLEASE REQUEST THAT ALL MEMBERS FROM IDENTITY CC PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO ME OR POST NEGATIVE COMMENTS ABOUT ME AND I WILL DO THE SAME.
> THANK YOU.


ARE YOU SERIOUS? :roflmao::roflmao:

Its a freakin open forum. :buttkick:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

How does one preach CLUB UNITY and then take shots at another club? :dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

RedDog said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS? :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Its a freakin open forum. :buttkick:


:werd:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> EVERYONE AS MY WITNESS I PLEASE REQUEST THAT ALL MEMBERS FROM IDENTITY CC PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO ME OR POST NEGATIVE COMMENTS ABOUT ME AND I WILL DO THE SAME.
> THANK YOU.


I object, I gave you congrats but well I won't comment any more it's Kool


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

RedDog said:


> Pinchi Knightstalker. Yes I'm usually a ghost on here. Seen and not heard. But this shit was just too much. Comical :roflmao:


I know what you mean... :banghead: Same here... I usually just check shit out but this fool... :run:

Hector, i don't know you, and you don't know me (thank god) but check yourself... everytime you make shit more and more worse for yourself.. making your whole club look bad... :uh:

like you said before... next time there's drama... you would BAN YOURSELF... 

trust me... no one would miss you... and your drama :uh: :wave: 


*BAN YOURSELF!*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

RedDog said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS? :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Its a freakin open forum. :buttkick:



It's like beating a dead horse with this guy... :uh: :banghead:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Goodnight AZ :wave:

Hopefully tomorrow I'll wake up to some tortas instead of, like Art Buck says... 

B U L L S H I T !


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 27 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 20 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY:finger:
ENCINAS+
joe 2 64s
Mr.Chapa
FIRME84
The1and0nly


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Knightstalker said:


> Finally somebody tells it like it is :thumbsup:


Holley Chet Knightstalkers back and hes always the quite one


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Holley Chet Knightstalkers back and hes always the quite one


:shh:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm out back to BIGMANDOAZ NOT FACEBOOK 
LOL


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Knightstalker said:


> It's like beating a dead horse with this guy... :uh: :banghead:


you guys got me rolling laughing


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Like I said I don't disrespect no one on here. I don't hate I congratulate! I know wat I post. Its not my fault I got a Trophy that's not mine.


You put yourself on blast for claiming to win in a category that you know you weren't in...next time think of what your posting and nobody will have anything to say


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ENCINAS said:


> Holley Chet Knightstalkers back and hes always the quite one


Like RedDog said... it was just too much bullshit... :banghead:



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :shh:


:cheesy:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> It's like beating a dead horse with this guy... :uh: :banghead:


Funny shit


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ENCINAS said:


> Holley Chet Knightstalkers back and hes always the quite one


oh and...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> You put yourself on blast for claiming to win in a category that you know you weren't in...next time think of what your posting and nobody will have anything to say


Well said


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok... time for bed... 

There are currently 32 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 22 guests)

Knightstalker
90rivimichael
Art Buck aka MEATHEAD
CLEMENTE
Lunas64 aka TATA
DANNY FLACO AZ
69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN
joe 2 64s
Mr.Chapa
FIRME84

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Checkmate fellas. Let's put this thread where it should be and have a good time. Like it used to be! No BS. No Drama. See you all next weekend at the Westgate show!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (12 members and 22 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY
Lunas64
90rivimichael
Art Buck:burn:
dirttydeeds
smiley602
CLEMENTE
DANNY FLACO AZ
69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN
joe 2 64s
Mr.Chapa
FIRME84


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Checkmate fellas. Let's put this thread where it should be and have a good time. Like it used to be! No BS. No Drama. See you all next weekend at the Westgate show!


LOL we will be there, GN I'm out


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Checkmate fellas. Let's put this thread where it should be and have a good time. Like it used to be! No BS. No Drama. See you all next weekend at the Westgate show!


WELL SAID ...X 64


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


Good pics Mandy!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


Congrats to mike on his 2nd place trophy! Phoenix Riderz newest members Mike and Roque repping strong.

Good job homies, not to mention Compita swinging the trokita for the hell of it! You know why? Cause that's how we do it! Lol!


Now back to the BULLSHiT!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> damn hector you beat all those cars. Good job ACA!




DONT HATE MIKEE!!!!!!

:boink:[/QUOTE]
I know. My rag has a power top (sometimes) does that get me in on luxury?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Congrats to mike on his 2nd place trophy! Phoenix Riderz newest members Mike and Roque repping strong.
> 
> Good job homies, not to mention Compita swinging the trokita for the hell of it! You know why? Cause that's how we do it! Lol!
> 
> ...


Congrats Vato! Riderz reppin down south!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> Congrats Vato! Riderz reppin down south!


Sup Luna!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn lots of bullshit up in here what up az side.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave:
:drama:
:inout:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Congrats to mike on his 2nd place trophy! Phoenix Riderz newest members Mike and Roque repping strong.
> 
> Good job homies, not to mention Compita swinging the trokita for the hell of it! You know why? Cause that's how we do it! Lol!
> 
> ...


congrats Phoenix Riderz :thumbsup: CONGRATS TO YOUR NEW MEMBER TOO


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> Cool homie I went to big Ben to drop it off as
> Soon as he said I been drinking like crazy
> I said all Hell Naw fool its UNITY mike
> Then he Dammm just give it to me
> ...


Why would you try to give to fat ass. Hes not me. That fool would trade it for a 3pc and a biscuit. lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> :wave:
> :drama:
> :inout:


:drama: WHAT UP LIL BUDY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

RedDog said:


> How does one preach CLUB UNITY and then take shots at another club? :dunno:


beer me


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> beer me


HOLD MY BEER:wow:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> beer me


*BEER ME*


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> :drama: WHAT UP LIL BUDY


WHAT UP FOOL :ninja:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Used to could buy a s10 off the dealership lot with a pool in the bed, was called a wildside, I havent seen one in long time but heres link to one below.
> 
> http://www.honestcharley.com/late-model-muscle/wildside-bed-s10-82-93.html


WHATS UP JUSTIN AZ WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO BUST OUT VW WITH THE 5G-6G PAINT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GOT TO SWEEP THE SHOW AND GET THEM HOEZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CLEMENTE said:


> *BEER ME*


raise your hand foo


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> *BEER ME*


YOU COULD OF SAID SOMETHING WHEN I WAS DRINKIG MIKES BEER. I MEAN GETTING HIM A BEER:inout:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> HOLD MY BEER:wow:


yeah ill hold it for you.


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> YOU COULD OF SAID SOMETHING WHEN I WAS DRINKIG MIKES BEER. I MEAN GETTING HIM A BEER:inout:


SO U AND MIKE WERE ON A DATE:boink:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> WELL SAID ...X 64


are you going to the westgate chit?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> WHAT UP FOOL :ninja:


NOT MUCH GUESS I MISSED A LOT OF CHET ON LIL, DID YOU SEE 100 YEARS OF CHEVY IT WAS GOOD


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

CLEMENTE said:


> SO U AND MIKE WERE ON A DATE:boink:


naw we were raiding your fridge


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> SO U AND MIKE WERE ON A DATE:boink:


:shh: NOPE HE'S GOT BEER DON'T TELL NO ONE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> NOT MUCH GUESS I MISSED A LOT OF CHET ON LIL, DID YOU SEE 100 YEARS OF CHEVY IT WAS GOOD


tata is a star! hes gonna have to sign my empty beer box!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> NOT MUCH GUESS I MISSED A LOT OF CHET ON LIL, DID YOU SEE 100 YEARS OF CHEVY IT WAS GOOD


YES SIR IT WAS COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> tata is a star! hes gonna have to sign my empty beer box!


HE'S DOING AUTOGRAPHS ON SATURDAY


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> tata is a star! hes gonna have to sign my empty beer box!


HE WAS IN IT, THINK i MISSED IT :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CLEMENTE said:


> HE'S DOING AUTOGRAPHS ON SATURDAY


it's by appts only though


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 396274


good looking fam man :thumbsup:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

CLEMENTE 
DANNY FLACO AZ 
Lunas64 
smiley602 
Art Buck 
joe 2 64s 
:wave:


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 396274


:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Az side don't sleep now adays huh?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Az side don't sleep now adays huh?


:no: good you see you man


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Az side don't sleep now adays huh?


WHAT UP FLACO HOW IS EVERTHING:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> it's by appts only though


I GOT HIS APPOINTMENT RITE HUR


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> I GOT HIS APPOINTMENT RITE HUR


*HAHA *


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> :no: good you see you man


Thanks Juanito...need to meet up with you guys


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CLEMENTE said:


> WHAT UP FLACO HOW IS EVERTHING:wave:


What up clemente...been real busy with work...crazy time of year for us UPS drivers...also real busy with my family...my ladys nana is probly gonna pass away anyday now...so trying to be there for her right now...a lot of shit going on


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> If u do notice this..notice that about 6 of them attack me all the time.


thats kus were FAMILY!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Thanks Juanito...need to meet up with you guys


what up brotha!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 10 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY:ninja:
danny chawps
97TownCar
G_KRALY
bullet50
gzking


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> ......THE ABOVE RIDES ARE CONSIDERED "LUXURY"


damn hector you beat all those cars. Good job ACA![/QUOTE]WOW :run: LUXURY MINI TRUCK???? WHAT THE HELL!!!!! THAT JUDGE MUSTA BEEN PAID OFF OR HIGH :loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gn az familia.... :uh:

__I just want to say....
All this started because i got a trophy and i posted " I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"....
I was giving props to the judges and proud to win. But there was a mistake made and i didnt win. It was'nt my fault. Everything was fine with me and everyone till this. Go back and see. I know no one had a problem with me or my truck...they had a problem with the judging. So we all joke about it. Everything was fine till i joked back! But its cool i'll just go back to what i was doing. But believe this...if it was'nt for the people who come in here invisible i would be gone. If it was'nt for the kids....i would be gone. Haters will hate and i can't let them get to me. So this just made me stronger and more determine. 

Thank you Az Side for giving me that strength! There are good people that come in here and i must focus on them.

I LOVE YOU OG AZSIDE!!!!!!:thumbsup:

SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIE'S...._


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE FLICKS OF TOP NOTCH RIDES, AND FUTURE EVENTS!!!! 

www.inthestreetsmag.com *


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AZ SIDE!!!

=EL RUDY=


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*TORTA TUESDAY ALL SUMMED UP IN ONE VIDEO!!!!!!!

http://



*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> I just left the chevy dealership with a s10 should I take it back? I thought I would get in the luxuxy catagory for the next showbut if that's not the case why bother



:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt good morning az side off to work we go.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


Big Ben where you been loco !!!! Am I going to see you and the family out and about at Westgate Saturday?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: what a drama queen... Like smokey says "fuck hector" 


J/K 


No need to get mad... Just quoting a movie... And i put the JK :uh:




Seriously tho... Quit the bullshit fool... You just make yourself look worse... 

Every couple of weeks it's the same shit! 

And fyi, just cuz i consider Tata Luna a true homie, don't mean I'm a cheerleader bitch... 

I ain't got the legs.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

And if you want people to "mind their business"

QUIT POSTING YOUR BULLSHIT ON AN OPEN FORUM! :twak:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gn az familia.... :uh:
> 
> __I just want to say....
> All this started because i got a trophy and i posted " I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"....
> ...


I dont think it was your fault the ACA fucked up. Just pay up your beer and you will be ok!


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

God damn what I mIss?????? So my truck is a luxury? Lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> God damn what I mIss?????? So my truck is a luxury? Lol


radical luxury


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheerleader practice this Saturday at Westgate! Bring your Pom Poms! LMAO!! Ruben Kightstalker. Your the captain ! 

That PM made my day! LOL


Sorry guys. I just had to! I'm still laughing!


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> radical luxury


Nice....... How u been Mike?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE FLICKS OF TOP NOTCH RIDES, AND FUTURE EVENTS!!!!
> 
> www.inthestreetsmag.com *
> 
> ...


Good site thanks man


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>





ForeverMobinChevys said:


>





ForeverMobinChevys said:


>





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE FLICKS OF TOP NOTCH RIDES, AND FUTURE EVENTS!!!!
> 
> www.inthestreetsmag.com *
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Thanks Juanito...need to meet up with you guys


Antime bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> *TORTA TUESDAY ALL SUMMED UP IN ONE VIDEO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> I dont think it was your fault the ACA fucked up. Just pay up your beer and you will be ok!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What up clemente...been real busy with work...crazy time of year for us UPS drivers...also real busy with my family...my ladys nana is probly gonna pass away anyday now...so trying to be there for her right now...a lot of shit going on


Sorry to hear man keep you head up flaco, and ya I feel for you guys in ups, the mail peeps, and the peeps that work in the stores this time of the year things get real crazy for the holidays


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> I ain't got the legs..
> 
> Sorry bro....





Lunas64 said:


> Cheerleader practice this Saturday at Westgate! Bring your Pom Poms! LMAO!! Ruben Kightstalker. Your the captain !
> 
> That PM made my day! LOL
> 
> ...


_Now can we all just get along....._


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> Cheerleader practice this Saturday at Westgate! Bring your Pom Poms! LMAO!! Ruben Kightstalker. Your the captain !
> 
> That PM made my day! LOL
> 
> ...


:cheesy: I'll be there!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> Nice....... How u been Mike?


SAMO OL SHIT DIFFERNT PILE!


----------



## CLEMENTE (Oct 16, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What up clemente...been real busy with work...crazy time of year for us UPS drivers...also real busy with my family...my ladys nana is probly gonna pass away anyday now...so trying to be there for her right now...a lot of shit going on


Sorry to hear that let me know if you need anything and yes the ups guys are the real Santa clause


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well as you all know by now i did'nt win anything. It was'nt the ACA fault. It was a accident. It was night already and dark. The annoucer thought it was the #91 when it was suppose to be the #9. I will give the trophy to the rightful owner. Dam that shit hurts. But iam still a winner bcuz i had a great time hanging out with my Az Familia!:thumbsup:










_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> 
> __Well as you all know by now i did'nt win anything. It was'nt the ACA fault. It was a accident. It was night already and dark. The annoucer thought it was the #91 when it was suppose to be the #9. I will give the trophy to the rightful owner. Dam that shit hurts. But iam still a winner bcuz i had a great time hanging out with my Az Familia!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


LOOK HECTOR IM NOT TRYNG TO BUST YOUR BALLS OR AM NOT TRYING TO TAKE ANY SIDES OR CHEERLEAD BUT YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A LUXURY TRUCK CLASS. AND YOU SHOULD HAVE NOT ACCEPTED THAT TROPHY KNOWING THAT THERE ISNT A LUXORY TRUCK CLASS. BUT I KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN YOU GET CALLED UP TO GET YOUR TROPHY/PLAQUE ONE GETS EXITED BUT YOU ALSO GOTTA REALIZE ITS NOT FOR YOU. ONE OF MY BROTHERS GOT HIS NUMBER CALLED TWICE ONE FOR 80'S CLASS AND ONE FOR 90'S CLASS AND HE SAID "Y AM I GONNA GET THAT TROPHY WHEN MY CAR IS A 80'S SO HE TOLD THEM AND THEY CORRECTED IT. AND IM SURE HE WILL BE IN HERE SOON TO CLARIFIE THAT. LIKE I SAID HECTOR NO HATING OR SHIT TALKING JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Haha


WHAT UP LOWRIDER STYLE BIKER BOY.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i just wish a muthafucka wud man up and keep there got damn word and not be a bullshit 2 faced peice of shit lyin ass bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!

j/k:rofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gn az familia.... :uh:
> 
> __I just want to say....
> All this started because i got a trophy and i posted " I want to thank the judges for judging me "Best In Show-Luxury"....
> I was giving props to the judges and proud to win. But there was a mistake made and i didnt win. It was'nt my fault. Everything was fine with me and everyone till this. Go back and see. I know no one had a problem with me or my truck...they had a problem with the judging. So we all joke about it. Everything was fine till i joked back! But its cool i'll just go back to what i was doing. But believe this...if it was'nt for the people who come in here invisible i would be gone. If it was'nt for the kids....i would be gone. Haters will hate and i can't let them get to me. So this just made me stronger and more determine. Thank you Az Side for giving me that strength! There are good people that come in here and i must focus on them._


HECTOR I SUGGEST YOU REPHRASE THIS COMMENT, YOUR MAKING IT SEEM LIKE THE WHOLE AZ SIDE IS HATING ON YOU. AND I FEEL DISRESPECTED BY THIS.


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i just wish a muthafucka wud man up and keep there got damn word and not be a bullshit 2 faced peice of shit lyin ass bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> j/k:rofl:


j/k makes it ok to say what ever u want ..........lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :cheesy: I'll be there!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> j/k makes it ok to say what ever u want ..........lol


no **** fagget!!!!
j/k:rofl:

what up t mackaroni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


you shut the fuck up puto!!!!

j/k:rofl:


what up smiley locon!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you shut the fuck up puto!!!!
> 
> j/k:rofl:
> 
> ...


SIR WITH ALL DO RESPECT SHUT YOUR PUSSY ASS UP. LOL SEE WHEN YOU SAY "WITH ALL DO RESPECT" ITS OK TO TALK SHIT WITHOUT DISRESPECTING.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CHECK THE LYRICS... LACE UP UR SHOES AND PLAY KETCHUP, AND KEEP UP SO YOU DONT STAY STEADY SLIPPIN!!


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> no **** fagget!!!!
> j/k:rofl:
> 
> what up t mackaroni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


shit just working on a ride u jerkhead asshat......j/k 
hows the truck coming?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SIR WITH ALL DO RESPECT SHUT YOUR PUSSY ASS UP. LOL SEE WHEN YOU SAY "WITH ALL DO RESPECT" ITS OK TO TALK SHIT WITHOUT DISRESPECTING.


WITH ALL DO RESPECT PUTO,,,,,,WHATS GOOD WITCHA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

suicidal thoughts84 said:


> shit just working on a ride u jerkhead asshat......j/k
> hows the truck coming?


ITS FINNALLY COMIN TMACK!!! SAVED MY PENNYS AND STARTIN TO DO DA DAMN THANG, I AINT GONNA BE NOWHERE NEAR UR LUXURY RADICAL, BUT I WILL BE ABLE TO CRUISE RITE ALONG SIDE UR LIL NARROW ASS!!! NO ****!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> thats kus were FAMILY!


FUCKING IDENTITY ALL OUT OF CONTROL AGAIN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Bubba's pregnant sister was in a bad car accident, which caused her to fall into a deep coma. After nearly six months, she awoke and saw that she was no longer pregnant. Frantically, she asked the doctor about her baby.

The doctor replied, "Ma'am, you had twins - a boy and a girl. The babies are fine. Your brother came in and named them.” 

The woman thought to herself, "Oh, no! Not Bub...ba; he's an idiot!" Expecting the worst, she asks the doctor, "Well, what's the girl's name?" 

"Denise," the doctor answers. 

The new mother says, "Wow! That's a beautiful name, maybe I was wrong about my brother. I really 
like the name 'Denise.' 

" What's the boy's name?" 

The doctor replies, “Denephew."


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you shut the fuck up puto!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...






























J/K.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> HECTOR I SUGGEST YOU REPHRASE THIS COMMENT, YOUR MAKING IT SEEM LIKE THE WHOLE AZ SIDE IS HATING ON YOU. AND I FEEL DISRESPECTED BY THIS.


Yeah i should have drop it a seperate paragraph.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :roflmao: what a drama queen... Like smokey says "fuck hector"
> 
> 
> J/K
> ...





Lunas64 said:


> Cheerleader practice this Saturday at Westgate! Bring your Pom Poms! LMAO!! Ruben Kightstalker. Your the captain !
> 
> That PM made my day! LOL
> 
> ...




GIVE ME A "L" GIVE ME A "U" GIVE ME A "N" GIVE ME AN "A"



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


LUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> GIVE ME A "L" GIVE ME A "U" GIVE ME A "N" GIVE ME AN "A"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FUCKING IDENTITY ALL OUT OF CONTROL AGAIN!


That's some real bull Chet I know that car club, their real good people 
Except the camera man he's gay, J/K about the camera man part


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> That's some real bull Chet I know that car club, their real good people
> Except the camera man he's gay, J/K about the camera man part


it wasnt gay to you in vegas mr encinas:roflmao:lol, you posted that micky d's vid, lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> That's some real bull Chet I know that car club, their real good people
> Except the camera man he's gay, J/K about the camera man part



WOAH WOAH,,, GET THAT SHIT RIGHT A!!

THE CHUBBY CAMERA GUY,,, 

:nono:NOT THE GAP TOOTH CAMERA GUY!





:boink:


DONT START NO SHIT WONT BE NO SHIT!:ninja:

GET :guns:IT...

GOT IT..

GOOD:machinegun:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WOAH WOAH,,, GET THAT SHIT RIGHT A!!
> 
> THE CHUBBY CAMERA GUY,,,
> 
> ...



art your a fucking cheerleader........................................................................................i like it! ciaooooo:roflmao:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up AZ side,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


What it do smiley


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art your a fucking cheerleader........................................................................................i like it! ciaooooo:roflmao:



WITH ALL DUE RESPECT :wave:CHUBBY CAMERA GUY (<<<<<THIS IS:loco: HIM PEOPLE<<<<)

IM NOT A :nono:CHEERLEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IM THE WATERBOY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



thats a good one homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> thats a good one homie! :thumbsup:


I BET HE WAS SAYIN,,,,"ILL DRINK TO THAT" 
THA THUNDER FROM AZ-SIDE!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


I could of sworne their was a hot chick on that poster


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ITS FINNALLY COMIN TMACK!!! SAVED MY PENNYS AND STARTIN TO DO DA DAMN THANG, I AINT GONNA BE NOWHERE NEAR UR LUXURY RADICAL, BUT I WILL BE ABLE TO CRUISE RITE ALONG SIDE UR LIL NARROW ASS!!! NO ****!:thumbsup:


no new pics? mine is just a street truck no radical


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who attended the Carl Hayden High School 2nd Annual Car Show on November 19[SUP]th[/SUP], 2011. Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Bike Riders and all Custom Riders for making this a great event. We raised over $3000 for the MECHA Club. We want to continue to make this an annual event in an effort to raise money for our students. Also, our thanks go out to every staff member that volunteered their time and effort to make this event possible. Special thanks go to ACA, Konnected Entertainment, Jose Cortez for DJing our event, Mi Vida CC for helping us with the judging, Phoenix Police Department for patrolling our event, and everyone else who participated. 


Here’s a list of the winners:
Best Luxury- Life Car Club
Best Truck- Gary Pagan N/A Club
Best- Lowrider Majestics
Best Interest- Dwarf Car
Best Bike- Life Car Club
Best Dub- Nokturnal

Thanks again!!! And we hope to make this event bigger and better for next year. Please mark your calendars for November 17[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012. 

Sincerely, 

Martin Gracia
Lead Security CHCHS
GO FALCONS!!!! 
602-481-8659


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WOAH WOAH,,, GET THAT SHIT RIGHT A!!
> 
> THE FLUFFY CAMERA GUY,,,
> 
> ...



FIXED


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT said:


> I would like to thank everyone who attended the Carl Hayden High School 2nd Annual Car Show on November 19[SUP]th[/SUP], 2011. Thanks to all the Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Bike Riders and all Custom Riders for making this a great event. We raised over $3000 for the MECHA Club. We want to continue to make this an annual event in an effort to raise money for our students. Also, our thanks go out to every staff member that volunteered their time and effort to make this event possible. Special thanks go to ACA, Konnected Entertainment, Jose Cortez for DJing our event, Mi Vida CC for helping us with the judging, Phoenix Police Department for patrolling our event, and everyone else who participated.
> 
> 
> Here’s a list of the winners:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :cheesy: GRACIAS HOMIE!


What's up Mandito.....how are things homie ?:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Things You Can Only Say At Thanksgiving! Happy Thanksgiving everyone 
1. Talk about a huge breast!
2. Tying the legs together keeps the inside moist.
3. It's Cool Whip time!
4. If I don't undo my pants, I'll burst!
... 5. That's one terrific spread!
6. I'm in the mood for a little dark meat.
7. Are you ready for seconds yet?
8. It's a little dry, do you still want to eat it?
9. Just wait your turn, you'll get some!
10. Don't play with your meat.
11. Just spread the legs open and stuff it in.
12. Do you think you'll be able to handle all these people at once?
13. I didn't expect everyone to come at once!
14. You still have a little bit on your chin.
15. How long will it take after you stick it in?
16. You'll know it's ready when it pops up.
17. Wow, I didn't think I could handle all of that!
18. That's the biggest one I've ever seen!
19. It's so juicey 
20. I wish we could do this more often


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Things You Can Only Say At Thanksgiving! Happy Thanksgiving everyone
> 1. Talk about a huge breast!
> 2. Tying the legs together keeps the inside moist.
> 3. It's Cool Whip time!
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> 
> __Well as you all know by now i did'nt win anything. It was'nt the ACA fault. It was a accident. It was night already and dark. The annoucer thought it was the #91 when it was suppose to be the #9. I will give the trophy to the rightful owner. Dam that shit hurts. But iam still a winner bcuz i had a great time hanging out with my Az Familia!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> TTT WHATS GOOD AZ


WHAT UP PUTO?



90rivimichael said:


> Was up AZ side,


WHAT UP GOOD LIFE?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn.. somebody post some pinchi nalga already.. its torta tuesday


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> damn.. somebody post some pinchi nalga already.. its torta tuesday



:yes::yes:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> damn.. somebody post some pinchi nalga already.. its torta tuesday



Hey fool I thought you were the torta man.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP PUTO?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP GOOD LIFE?


What up homie, trying to trying end the work day so I can beer myself


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP UNITY MIKE AND GOODLIFE MIKE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> damn.. somebody post some pinchi nalga already.. its torta tuesday


( | )


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> What up homie, trying to trying end the work day so I can beer myself




:wave: Yo michael , your not with LS anymore ???? ...Wowzers .


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP UNITY MIKE AND GOODLIFE MIKE


Was up bro, just saying buzzy trying to make day go buy FUCK ONE MORE HOUR guess I got get back to work


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club !!! in da House !!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Hey fool I thought you were the torta man.


no i;m the torta 3 rd string reserve...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Hello !! Hello !! Hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



Jaaaaaa !!! Haaaaaa !!!! To much beer can make you see things ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> ( | )


 wow.. does this chica have a name


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I could of sworne their was a hot chick on that poster



:loco:.................................Thats what I would say .


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: Yo michael , your not with LS anymore ???? ...Wowzers .


Can somebody please post up the picture of the guy with his hand across his face saying " Not this shit again" :uh:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: Yo michael , your not with LS anymore ???? ...Wowzers .


Was up homie, no sir LIVING THE GOOD LIFE now, life moves on to a brighter and better life good thing is still have lots of support from much of AZ SIDE CC will continue to do what I do and give same respect and support to AZ SIDE &THE CC 
still have much respect for some of LS, wish them much luck in their journey.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 396274


:thumbsup:.......................:wave:.......................:worship:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

RedDog said:


> Can somebody please post up the picture of the guy with his hand across his face saying " Not this shit again" :uh:


LOL


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

.. i hope Christmas isnt like this torta tuesday


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up homie, no sir LIVING THE GOOD LIFE now, life moves on to a brighter and better life good thing is still have lots of support from much of AZ SIDE CC will continue to do what I do and give same respect and support to AZ SIDE &THE CC
> still have much respect for some of LS, wish them much luck in their journey.



Thats Kool , I didnt mean to bring up any old bullshit , or to piss anybody off ( Like I give a shit ) but thats good !! as long as your happy .....Later homie .


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thats Kool , I didnt mean to bring up any old bullshit , or to piss anybody off ( Like I give a shit ) but thats good !! as long as your happy .....Later homie .


all good bro, later


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TIRED AS FUCK


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> TIRED AS FUCK


Fuck I'm still stuck at work killing time on LIL & FB 20 minutes left,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Nice top


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:wad up az


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's uP AZ-Side! So who is gonna start shit tonite? LOL!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

No one? Ok good night.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> What's uP AZ-Side! So who is gonna start shit tonite? LOL!


mabey tomorow im kinda tired right now:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

For LUNA!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 396741
> For LUNA!!!!!!!!:yes:


SHEEOOOOW!!!!!! Thx Loco!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> SHEEOOOOW!!!!!! Thx Loco!


UR Welcome homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> What's uP AZ-Side! So who is gonna start shit tonite? LOL!


I would... But i don't wanna be called a hater... Or worse... A cheerleader hno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

View attachment 396746


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> What's uP AZ-Side! So who is gonna start shit tonite? LOL!


I will, you guys are all a bunch of cheerleader :biggrin: 


































wait for it



























J/K


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 396750


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 396748


Im in love thats a nice 63


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> I would... But i don't wanna be called a hater... Or worse... A cheerleader hno:


Bullshit! Your the Captain! With bad legs!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Was good AZ side


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Bullshit! Your the Captain! With bad legs!


Hi Tatta it's past your bed time


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> Was good AZ side


It's dead in hear what's up man


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> It's dead in hear what's up man


. 
Not much chillin workin on the ride


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> I will, you guys are all a bunch of cheerleader :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Havnt been on homies computer went out but ill be back for torta tuesdays haha wat up art loks I see ur still puttin in work stay up homie


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ANYBODY GOING TO THIS, THIS WEEK? PRETTY GOOD SHOW
















Thursday, November 24
through
Sunday, November 27, 2011


[h=3]Location[/h]Phoenix Convention Center100 North Third StreetPhoenix, AZ 85004*602.262.6225*
[h=3]*Hours*[/h]

*Thursday*
9 am – 7 pm *Friday & Saturday*
9 am – 9 pm
*Sunday**
9 am – 7 pm




[h=3]*Admission Pricing*[/h]
 
*Adults* (13+) $10*Senior Citizens* (62+)
$6*Military* (with any DOD ID) $6*Students *(with ID) 
$6*Children* (7–12)$6*Children* (6 & under)
*FREE*
*
Easy In & Out Parking!
Follow Signs Off 7th Street
**
*Family Day is Sunday, November 27!
*All children 12 & under admitted *FREE* on
Family Day when accompanied by a paying adult.   

 
Adult (13+) – $10
+ TM fee
Senior (62+) – $6
+ TM fee
Military (with any DOD ID)
$6 + TM fee
Child (7-12) – $6
+ TM fee



*
[h=3]Directions[/h]
From Scottsdale/East Mesa: 
Loop 202 West to I-10. Exit 7th Street and turn left heading (South) to Washington. Turn right (West) on Washington approximately one-half block past 7th Street and turn left (South) into garage entrance.

Northeast Valley: 
State Route 51 to I-10. Exit at Washington and head West on Washington approximately one-half block past 7th Street and turn left (South) into garage entrance.

West Valley:
I-10 east to 7th St exit. Exit 7th Street and turn right heading (South) to Washington. Turn right (West) on Washington approximately one-half block past 7th Street and turn left (South) into garage entrance.

Northwest Valley: 
I-17 South to I-10. Exit 7th Street and turn right heading (South) to Washington. Turn right (West) on Washington approximately one-half block past 7th Street and turn left (South) into garage entrance.


[h=3]Parking[/h]
Easy In & Out Parking! Follow Signs Off 7th Street
For Additional Parking Options:



*


----------



## RAWLO62 (May 30, 2010)

AT THE OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB CAR SHOW IN TUCSON AZ!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up AZ.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> Bullshit! Your the Captain! With bad legs!


:scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 396741
> For LUNA!!!!!!!!:yes:


Ok Art Locks work you photo shop magic and put knight stalkers face on here. That will make Luna's day.


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I will, you guys are all a bunch of cheerleader :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did use the "J/K."So it's all good.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Identity Original said:


> Ok Art Locks work you photo shop magic and put knightstalkers face on here. That will make Luna's day.



:nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 396741
> For LUNA!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> :thumbsup:


what up USO,,, guess ur a raider fan,,, or a tittay fan!!!

whats good witcha homie!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :nono: :no: :biggrin:


:sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


RAWLO62 said:


> AT THE OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB CAR SHOW IN TUCSON AZ!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

Looks like it's gonna be a big one on the East Side!:thumbsup:










United...
We can make a difference.
_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

What kind of show is this? 



chevycaprice89 said:


> ANYBODY GOING TO THIS, THIS WEEK? PRETTY GOOD SHOW
> View attachment 396787
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> What's uP AZ-Side! So who is gonna start shit tonite? LOL!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> What kind of show is this?


its a show that all the auto makers break out new rides. The public can sit in them as they check them out. Some concept cars n stuff


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> its a show that all the auto makers break out new rides. The public can sit in them as they check them out. Some concept cars n stuff


Good morning sir, thank you for the info, what time is everyone rolling in to your show on Saturday? You need help with anything? Would post flyer in here but could never figure how to I put on FB, have good day kind sir you


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning Arizona


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Thank you Sir Loks kind sir you


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Good morning Arizona


Was up bro how the familia,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning sir, thank you for the info, what time is everyone rolling in to your show on Saturday? You need help with anything? Would post flyer in here but could never figure how to I put on FB, have good day kind sir you


Thanks Mike. Our job is to show up and have a good time. Everything is all taken care of! We r meting at 730 am on 91at n McDowell. Roll in at 8. Also. Just right click on flyer. Go to bottom of page and paste n submit. Bam! Done!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks Mike. Our job is to show up and have a good time. Everything is all taken care of! We r meting at 730 am on 91at n McDowell. Roll in at 8. Also. Just right click on flyer. Go to bottom of page and paste n submit. Bam! Done!


OK see you there on 91st 7:30


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Sorry bro didn't mean to offend you


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Sorry bro didn't mean to offend you


lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> OK see you there on 91st 7:30


why you gotta ask that ole man what time :twak:,
you know he da one that wakes up in the morning and starts pokin the rooster in the butt with a stick so they can wake the sun up!!!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> why you gotta ask that ole man what time :twak:,
> you know he da one that wakes up in the morning and starts pokin the rooster in the butt with a stick so they can wake the sun up!!!!!!:rimshot:


Kool looks like there will be plenty of BEER at the show! Brought to you by Mr "I just got fined again" Loks! Sweet!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> why you gotta ask that ole man what time :twak:,
> you know he da one that wakes up in the morning and starts pokin the rooster in the butt with a stick so they can wake the sun up!!!!!!:rimshot:


Lmao


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Kool looks like there will be plenty of BEER at the show! Brought to you by Mr "I just got fined again" Loks! Sweet!


See should of put j/k or all do respect


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Kool looks like there will be plenty of BEER at the show! Brought to you by Mr "I just got fined again" Loks! Sweet!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> See should of put j/k or all do respect


i got caught up in the moment,, will you call my president and tell that ole man thems was jokes,, or due respects , or j/k's :naughty:

im pretty sure he bit gettin alot of calls from alot of people tellin him i wrote that chit,,, thats proly why people blowin up his fone and waistin his minutes!!!

ha i know,, i will get him one of those old people fones they show on tv,,, 911,,, 911:cheesy:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

What up AZ


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

LMAO, don't know carnal might have to BEER HIM this time, 



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i got caught up in the moment,, will you call my president and tell that ole man thems was jokes,, or due respects , or j/k's :naughty:
> 
> im pretty sure he bit gettin alot of calls from alot of people tellin him i wrote that chit,,, thats proly why people blowin up his fone and waistin his minutes!!!
> 
> ha i know,, i will get him one of those old people fones they show on tv,,, 911,,, 911:cheesy:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> What up AZ


Was up bro, trying to kill that time Again at work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> LMAO, don't know carnal might have to BEER HIM this time,


damn gonna sound like he studderin,,,,,,,beer me,,beer me,beer me, beer me,beer me, beer me, bb-b-b-b-b-b-b-bbeeer me!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


playboi13 said:


> What up AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Old man[/h]Once upon a time there was an elderly gentleman who was suffering from Alzheimer's. His wife of 40 years loved him very much, but she couldn't handle him any longer. He would wander about never knowing where he was or sometimes even who he was. She took him to a nursing home.

At the nursing home, while the wife was filling out paperwork, a nurse had the gentleman sit in a chair. Suddenly the man starting slowly leaning to his left. The nurse ran over and put a pillow on his left side to prop him up.

A few minutes later, he started leaning to his right. Again, the nurse ran over and put a pillow on his right side.

Then he starting leaning forward. This time, the nurse strapped him into the chair.

About this time, his wife, having completed the paperwork, walked up to him and asked, "How do you like the place?"

"It's okay," he said. "But, they won't let me fart!"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

So....not only do I have to compete with other Lincolns and Cadillacs now I got mini trucks too FUCK!!!! looks like ima have to build a 63 with one skirt to go against Mr. Encinas in the euro class


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


What up Az Side!? What show is everybody gonna hit on Saturday? I saw a flyer on here awhile back about a show at Bryman School on 23rd Ave and Peoria. Nobody goin to this one?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> What up Az Side!? What show is everybody gonna hit on Saturday? I saw a flyer on here awhile back about a show at Bryman School on 23rd Ave and Peoria. Nobody goin to this one?


WHY WOULDN'T ANYONE COME TO THAT SHOW? 3 MAGAZINE. MOST OF ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS! KIDS ARNT SOMETHING TO PLAY WITH! IVE TALK TO ALOT OF GOOD CLUBS AND THEIR ALL GOING.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :naughty:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> What up Az Side!? What show is everybody gonna hit on Saturday? I saw a flyer on here awhile back about a show at Bryman School on 23rd Ave and Peoria. Nobody goin to this one?


Doing show at westgate Saturday, not sure what other shows are on Saturday but westgate should be good


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

97TownCar said:


> So....not only do I have to compete with other Lincolns and Cadillacs now I got mini trucks too FUCK!!!! looks like ima have to build a 63 with one skirt to go against Mr. Encinas in the euro class



one skirt and put it on backwards:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> one skirt and put it on backwards:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


I like this bullshit!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> one skirt and put it on backwards:wave:


Hahahahahaha


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> I like this bullshit!


:thumbsup:this is the bullshit that this thread is supposed to be about,,,
not no muthatruckin old and the worthless :run:scenile shit,,,,but i aint one to gossip!!!!!!!!!!!!

time to get the:sprint: flower out of here,,got my babydoll comin:h5: so we can chill ,,,,then when she leaves time for the stuffing!!!:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=6]Just Blaze
ON SALE AT JUSTBLAZE THIS FRIDAY FOR ONLY $125.00 !
WE HAVE IT LISTED AT OVER $300 RITE NOW ! 
ITS IS A ORIGINAL ART PIECE BUY ARIZONA'S OWN Ray Rivas .
IM TELLING YOU , IF YOU DO NOT BUY THIS , I WILL JUST.BECAUSE ![/h]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

From IDENTITY CAR CLUB and ENCINAS
Have a good happy thanksgiving everyone 
N/K


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Juan! You are "out of control!" 

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hope everybody has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Juan! You are "out of control!"
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you too!













:runut of control= IDENTITY C.C.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL!





















































J/K


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :runut of control= IDENTITY C.C.


Great pic Loks!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Great pic Loks!!


ya good bullsit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn u guys hear about that plane that crashed into superstition mountain at 5pm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn u guys hear about that plane that crashed into superstition mountain at 5pm


:run:hno:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ANYBODY GOING TO THIS, THIS WEEK? PRETTY GOOD SHOW
> View attachment 396787
> 
> 
> ...


I have 4 adult tickets for $30 bucks it cost $10 bucks a head ..... Come get them call or text 623-498-3222 Nando I'm in north Phoenix .....


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


NOW WE TALKING Thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Knightstalker said:


>


my favorite thanksgiving photo!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

unity_mike said:


> my favorite thanksgiving photo!


:h5:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

"Being the the big Familia we are....
Brothers & sisters will have disagreements....
But the love is always there".

Much Lowrider Luv & Respect to Everyone !!!!










Cause united....
We can make a differences in a Kids life. :thumbsup:
_


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving AZ Side!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Turkey day AZside everyone have a safe Thanksgiving see everyone Saturday show


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

4axlocx...Happy Thanks Giving To Everyone ...Let's Be Thankful for What We Have ....Be Safe !!!!!.Time to git Phat. rrrrr


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WHY WOULDN'T ANYONE COME TO THAT SHOW? 3 MAGAZINE. MOST OF ALL ITS FOR THE KIDS! KIDS ARNT SOMETHING TO PLAY WITH! IVE TALK TO ALOT OF GOOD CLUBS AND THEIR ALL GOING.


What time does the Bryman show pop off??


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

* A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF OUR FANS! WE WISH YOU A SAFE AND JOYOUS DAY WITH YOUR FRIENDS & FAMILIES! 

El Whyner*Rizo*El Rudy
THE ITS CREW!*​


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> What time does the Bryman show pop off??


 

HERE YOU GO HOMIE .....


----------



## WHISPERS_LoK (Feb 7, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> 
> "Being the the big Familia we are....
> Brothers & sisters will have disagreements....
> ...




:420::thumbsup:


----------



## WHISPERS_LoK (Feb 7, 2011)

unitedcc said:


> View attachment 397471
> UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....


:thumbsup:MESA RIDERZ LETS REP THA EAST VALLEY


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I TALK TO CLAY LAST WEEKEND AND HE SAID YOU VATOS WERE GOING. CANT WAIT!
> 
> HERE YOU GO HOMIE .....


Thanks for the info Homie! Some of my team went out of town, but Big Bullet will be there! looking forward to talking to you_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

happy turkey day azside


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> What's up Mandito.....how are things homie ?:wave:



:cheesy: TODO ESTA BIEN CARNAL! :thumbsup: HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> happy turkey day azside


x86!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy Turkey day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


WHISPERS_LoK said:


> :420::thumbsup:





bullet50 said:


> Thanks for the info Homie! Some of my team went out of town, but Big Bullet will be there! looking forward to talking to you_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone have the Windshield trim for an 86 Elcamino? Passengerside Polished trim if so hit me up please 602-481-1631 need it asap


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

At Walmart getting a blue Wii...

Everyone have a good and safe black Friday.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

*big ricks 66 cv spirit car club*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

spirit cc


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> spirit cc


SPIRIT IN THA HOUSE!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> What time does the Bryman show pop off??


SUP BULLET, THE BRYMAN SHOW ISNT TIL FEB 2012, IF YOU LOOK AT THE FLYER. BUT, THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY IS AT WESTGATE 8-1PM, THEN, ON THE EAST SIDE IS THE KICKBALL TOURNAMENT!! MORE THANKSGIVING LOWRIDER EVENTS!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

Big Ricks daughter's 15th Birthday


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

Anna's 67


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

big rick again


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTq9OMSdU4&feature=player_embedded#t=12s


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> spirit cc





SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Hope everyone had a great & safe turkey day! :wave:

Its not another great weekend for lowriding gente.....

West Phx.....









　
East Mesa....









Looks like the making for some GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Also.....

__We got On The Scene CC throwing some car washes....

OnTheScene c.c. AZ, would like your help to raise money for Big John from goodtimes c.c. so.cal his son is suffering with PECTUS EXCAVATUM it means that his chest is caving in and causing him not to breath. He will have surgery but the surgery itself can be fatal so if you can help spred the word we would appreciate it we will setup some car washes to raise money for him and his family we will keep you updated on more info once we find a location for the car wash thank you and God bless.:angel:






_November 26 at 43rd Ave.Indian school at the Autozone SW corner from 8:30 till ???? And November 27 at 59th Ave. Thomas at the 7eleven NE corner.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lets not forget my homie Henry's crew!:thumbsup:


_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  TIME FOR SOME LEFTOVER TURKEY SAMMICHES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> SUP BULLET, THE BRYMAN SHOW ISNT TIL FEB 2012, IF YOU LOOK AT THE FLYER. BUT, THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY IS AT WESTGATE 8-1PM, THEN, ON THE EAST SIDE IS THE KICKBALL TOURNAMENT!! MORE THANKSGIVING LOWRIDER EVENTS!!


Thanks for da Heads up, Mr.Luna. See you there, Homie!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  TIME FOR SOME LEFTOVER TURKEY SAMMICHES!!! :thumbsup:


That's whazzzzsssssss up rite their Its eat everything with turkey day to day


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

big mike


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KekR...v=KekRlLkX7Qs&feature=player_detailpageilpage


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pics Singlepump. Thanks. Also I KNOW IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT WEEKEND FOR LOWRIDING


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KekRlLkX7Qs&feature=player_detailpage#t=16s


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Nice pics Singlepump. Thanks. Also I KNOW IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT WEEKEND FOR LOWRIDING


right on, singlepump,,, you musta been on one,,, i get to postin old pics, and i always wonder if peeps re sayin,, dats old shit,, but lookin at your old pics got me sayin,,,, damn that shit bad ass!!!!! just like bfore!!!!

great pics!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AZ SIDE, THIS IS TOMORROW MORNING!! SEE YOU ALL THERE










HERES SOME DETAILS FOR THIS EVENT:

ALL CARS WELCOME. LOWRIDERS, CLASSICS. HOTRODS ETC.....

NOV 26TH - 8AM TO 1 PM - MORNING SHOW!!! YOU WIIL BE HOME BEFORE MAMA HAS THE LIST OF HONEY DO'S FOR YOU!!

OPEN PARKING, BRING IT, PARK IT, LAY IT, WIPE HER DOWN AND CHILL

TOP 10 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE PRESENTED!

NO BEER PERMIT, SO USE THE CUPS PLEASE!! SAME OLD CHET!

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS 

DEE JAY WILL BE THE ONE AND ONLY "MANIC HISPANIC"!!

HOPPERS, IF YOU WANNA HIT THE SWITCH, BRING EM (UR ON YOUR OWN)

SWAP MEET AT THIS LOCATION ALSO!!

DONATE A FEW CANS OF FOOD FOR REGISTRATION - ST VINCENT DE PAUL WILL GET THE DONATIONS FOR NEEDY FAMILIES FOR CHRISTMAS!

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

FAMILY EVENT

FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS GET A FREEE T-SHIRT

IF YOU ARE A VENDOR, HIT ME UP, I CAN GET YOU IN.

ANY QUESTIONS, HIT ME UP........SEE YOU ALL THERE THE SATURDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

[video=facebook;256812491037075]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=256812491037075[/video]


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

[video=facebook;210895305647325]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=210895305647325[/video]


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

[video=facebook;210894542314068]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=210894542314068[/video]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

looks like its gonna be a warm nite:naughty:


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

_Description_​UNITED CAR CLUB PRESENTS...KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL ...KICK BALL TOURNAMENT, SHOW N SHINE AND TOY DRIVE .NOV. 26TH 710 S. EXTENSION (KLEINMAN PARK).TO BENEFIT MESA BOY AND GIRLS CLUB....
calling out all clubs ,solo riders and everybody...lets kick it on the playground LIKE BACK IN THE DAY and play some kick ball for a great cause....bring out your rides,fire up the grills and come out and chill....we will be having live music performances,food,and much more...THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT so bring out the kids.....FOR MORE INFO. CALL 480-430-0129


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Late Turkey Day Lay it Low OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Happy Late Turkey Day Lay it Low OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TO YLLIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:finger:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TODAY - TODAY - TODAY











HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> TODAY - TODAY - TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's roll out Identity CC Az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


TODAY!!!!

__Its not another great weekend for lowriding gente.....

West Phx.....









　
East Mesa....









Looks like the making for some __GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

art loks with the prettyest girl at westgate,,,

oh ya she Identitys sana dugo!!!!!

"Nanas Diva!!!"


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

was good AZ side


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image C C 2011/2012


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is a True Pepsi man !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Weasels Sons !! & Grandson


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

one love to my USO brothers and sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> one love to my USO brothers and sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mr LOKS !!! in da house !!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Much Luv !! to all my Knights .......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity is out of control!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Weasels Sons !! & Grandson


 lookin good knights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! familia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ TTMFT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Any more pics of this Art?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> art loks with the prettyest girl at westgate,,,
> 
> oh ya she Identitys sana dugo!!!!!
> 
> "Nanas Diva!!!"


even though i was there for like 2 hours it was pretty badass:yes:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Good morning AZ Side. Any shows going on this Sunday morning?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up had good time kicking at westgate show yesterday I think there had to be around 200 cars out there also had good time kicking after the show with Identity CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Unity CC, Phoenix CC Good Life CC, even had the one and only OG PLAYER out at the show it was a great day for lowriding


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> one love to my USO brothers and sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IDENTITY OUT OF CONTROL!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


WAS THIS AT WESTGATE?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up had good time kicking at westgate show yesterday I think there had to be around 200 cars out there also had good time kicking after the show with Identity CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Unity CC, Phoenix CC Good Life CC, even had the one and only OG PLAYER out at the show it was a great day for lowriding



Show was badass! The bombs owned that show! :thumbsup: We had a greatime hanging out, talking shit !!!!! Drinking some colds ones and showing off the rides! Clubs chillin with other clubs and thats what it is all about! *No drama*, nothing but good times with good homies! 

Hey Mike, thanks for the invite over to your pad afterwards. Had a goodtime! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....__ 

__Today!!!!

__We got On The Scene CC throwing some car washes....

OnTheScene c.c. AZ, would like your help to raise money for Big John from goodtimes c.c. so.cal his son is suffering with PECTUS EXCAVATUM it means that his chest is caving in and causing him not to breath. He will have surgery but the surgery itself can be fatal so if you can help spred the word we would appreciate it we will setup some car washes to raise money for him and his family we will keep you updated on more info once we find a location for the car wash thank you and God bless.:angel:

_
 November 27 at 59th Ave. Thomas at the 7eleven NE corner._


__Please support this great cause...._


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

just added do or die 





​


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

NICE DAY FOR A RIDE ! 
( SPIRIT CC ) WILL BE TAKING A RIDE DOWN SOUTH UP TO THE MNT AROUND 2-2:30 THEN CAR WASH 
HOPE TO SEE SOME RIDERS OUT THERE HATE TO WAIST A NICE DAY !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> NICE DAY FOR A RIDE !
> ( SPIRIT CC ) WILL BE TAKING A RIDE DOWN SOUTH UP TO THE MNT AROUND 2-2:30 THEN CAR WASH
> HOPE TO SEE SOME RIDERS OUT THERE HATE TO WAIST A NICE DAY !!!! :thumbsup:


So does this mean like 5 - 530 in Spirit time? Lol!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

[h=6]Had an amazing time at The West Gate food drive, put up by Identity C.C., Intruders C.C. and Majestics Phoenix... which was for a great cause! On behalf of In The Streets Magazine, I would like to thank Dave Torres and Al Luna for the invite and letting us be a part of this event and as always, the ITS Crew & Fat Sal for the help!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone that came up to our booth, to just say hello and the ones that bought shirts and the positive comments from everyone in regards to the project! Hope you all got some stickers!!!! Till the next show!!!!

El Whyner * Rizo * El Rudy[/h]


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is something you don't see everyday ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Anit this some shit !! 








And I was Hungry !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Identity is out of control!!!!!!!!!!!



Now !! Thats whats up !!!!!! Good job..


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> So does this mean like 5 - 530 in Spirit time? Lol!


FUNNY THING TODAY ( SPIRIT CC ) WAS ON TIME AN EVERYONE ELSE WAS LATE AN WE WERE STILL THE LAST ONES OUT THERE LOL AL ! DONT MAKE ME TELL EVERYONE ON LAYITLOW WHAT YOU WERE WEARING :roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

mike(p) said:


> FUNNY THING TODAY ( SPIRIT CC ) WAS ON TIME AN EVERYONE ELSE WAS LATE AN WE WERE STILL THE LAST ONES OUT THERE LOL AL ! DONT MAKE ME TELL EVERYONE ON LAYITLOW WHAT YOU WERE WEARING :roflmao:


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Was he wearing his Bill Cosby hat?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 398704
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Was he wearing his Bill Cosby hat?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> FUNNY THING TODAY ( SPIRIT CC ) WAS ON TIME AN EVERYONE ELSE WAS LATE AN WE WERE STILL THE LAST ONES OUT THERE LOL AL ! DONT MAKE ME TELL EVERYONE ON LAYITLOW WHAT YOU WERE WEARING :roflmao:



post it - club needs to fine his ass on something


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up had good time kicking at westgate show yesterday I think there had to be around 200 cars out there also had good time kicking after the show with Identity CC, Phoenix Prime CC, Unity CC, Phoenix CC Good Life CC, even had the one and only OG PLAYER out at the show it was a great day for lowriding


THE WEST GATE SHOW WAS NICE.. REAL NICE... THE BEERS WERE FLOWIN, THE LAFTER,,, WAS LAFFIN, ALL THE CLUBS MINGLING,,, ITS LIKE YOU DIDNT SEE ONE CLUB BY ITSELF, THE WAS COLORS WITH COLORS, LAFFIN AND CHOPPIN UP ,,AZ SIDE STYLE:boink:

YA IT WAS GOOD TO SEE OG ,,,AS ALWAYS.... I KNOW SHE GONNA POST UP PICS:h5:


AND RIVI MIKE AND UR LADY,, THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY, WAS GOOD JUST CHILLIN LAFFIN TALKIN ABOUT BULLSHIT !!!

UNITY MIKE UR OFF THE HOOK.... CHRIS FROM THE PRIME,,, GOOD TO CHILL WITH YOU BROTHER.... (WHAT WAS THE COUNT ON MIKES F BOMB AFTER I LEFT) 
TO THE GOOD LIFE BRO'S AND SISTERS. ONE LOVE!!! YOU KNOW IT!!!
MY PHOENIX C.C. BROTHERS.. YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!!:nicoderm:

I KNOW I LAGGED ON THE PICS AZ SIDE,,, MY CAMERA WAS IN THE SHOP:roflmao:


AND IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:finger:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS WAS TATA LUNA WHEN HE RAN BUY WITH THE ICE CHEST, AT THE WESTGATE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THE WEST GATE SHOW WAS NICE.. REAL NICE... THE BEERS WERE FLOWIN, THE LAFTER,,, WAS LAFFIN, ALL THE CLUBS MINGLING,,, ITS LIKE YOU DIDNT SEE ONE CLUB BY ITSELF, THE WAS COLORS WITH COLORS, LAFFIN AND CHOPPIN UP ,,AZ SIDE STYLE:boink:
> 
> YA IT WAS GOOD TO SEE OG ,,,AS ALWAYS.... I KNOW SHE GONNA POST UP PICS:h5:
> 
> ...


LOL beer was flowning the wrong way for us cause vato got busted drinking out of the plastic cup! They made him dump the beers!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS GUY RIGHT.....









kraz13 said:


> LOL beer was flowning the wrong way for us cause vato got busted drinking out of the plastic cup! They made him dump the beers!


WE DID TOO,,, BUT AFTER THAT,,, HOMIE CAME BUY,,, AND SAID,,,IF I WAS WORKIN I WOULD BE 8 DEEP TOO!!!!!!! AND HE SAID ENJOY JUST KEEP IT KOOL:h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


VP ON A TRIPLE FINE!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> VP ON A TRIPLE FINE!!!


:no:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

I BETTER NOT HOMIES ! 
I GAVE HIM ALOT OF $HIT TODAY LOL GOOD TIMES:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> I BETTER NOT HOMIES !
> I GAVE HIM ALOT OF $HIT TODAY LOL GOOD TIMES:roflmao:


he had to wear the bill cosby tata hat or his fanny pack.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> VP ON A TRIPLE FINE!!!


you forgot i paid up with 3 - 30 packs. member ninja, cuz you got one of them in your 64:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> he had to wear the bill cosby tata hat or his fanny pack.


and the satchel


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I ROCKED K-SWISS SHOES AND NIKE SOCKS !!! BUT MIKE WAS CHECKIN OUT MY GEAR!! NO **** I HOPE!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

NANAS DIVA @ THE WESGATE SHOW!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

This is the show to be at on the East Side!











And this pic is for "In The Street" Magazine!










Great job Homie's! :thumbsup:_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What up AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> ART LOKS IDENTITY said:
> 
> 
> > /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> What up AZ


what up homie,,, good monday morning to ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Morning loco! Another day in paradise!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Morning loco! Another day in paradise!


man this weekend was long,,, im fuckin dehydrated then a mofo!!! i was having a good time then last nite chillin at the depa.
ya paradise,,,,,it was a great weekend for lowriding!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COMON AZ SIDE,WHERE ARE THE KICKBALL PICS!!!!!!!!!!:dunno:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


thats bad ass


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

what up az from New Image


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

62wildcat said:


> View attachment 399170
> what up az from New Image


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

any pic's of the cruise


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up AZ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> What up AZ?


what up f-bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Virgins[/h]Virgin Olaf Swenson, out in his pasture in northern Minnesota,takes a lightning quick kick from a cow... right in his crotch.
Writhing in agony, he falls to the ground. As soon as he could manage, he took himself to the doctor.
'How bad is it Doc? I'm going on my honeymoon next veek and my fiance Lena , is still a Virgin-in every vay.'
The doctor told him, 'Olaf, I'll have to put your willy in a splint to let it heal, and keep it straight. It should be okay next week, but leave it in there as long as you can.'
He took four tongue depressors and formed a neat little 4 sided splint, and taped it all together...quite an impressive work of art.
Olaf mentions none of this to Lena, marries her, and they go on their honeymoon to Duluth.
That night in the Motel 6, Lena rips open her blouse to reveal her beautiful, untouched breasts. 'Olaf... you are the first vun! No vun has EVER seen deez.'
Olaf immediately drops his pants and replies, 'Look at dis Lena, still in DA CRATE!'


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do az.


watts good wit ya ricky:cheesy: hows the youngin


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


now thats fuckin sickkk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check out the pictures from this weekend. It was a GREAT weekend for lowriding. And the pictures prove it.  *Wall Photos* 
By: In The Streets Magazine


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> check out the pictures from this weekend. It was a GREAT weekend for lowriding. And the pictures prove it.  *Wall Photos*
> By: In The Streets Magazine


props to In The Streets Magazine nice pic's and good peep's too


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks homies, this is just a teaser of what's to come! -El Rudy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it....................................


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what up f-bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


at the fucken job


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> at the fucken job


damn thats fucked up!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


SOMEHOW I THINK THIS MAY HAVE BEEN INTENDED FOR ME..........:twak:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> man this weekend was long,,, im fuckin dehydrated then a mofo!!! i was having a good time then last nite chillin at the depa.
> ya paradise,,,,,it was a great weekend for lowriding!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> COMON AZ SIDE,WHERE ARE THE KICKBALL PICS!!!!!!!!!!:dunno:



IT WAS A PERFECT DAY FOR LOWRIDING!!!! ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS I HAVE EVER BEEN TOOO!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> :wave:


:biggrin: WA'SAPPONING! :wave:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> SOMEHOW I THINK THIS MAY HAVE BEEN INTENDED FOR ME..........:twak:


:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE NEW PICTURES ON 

http://www.inthestreetsmag.com​


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

WHOS READY!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> WHOS READY!!!!!!!
> View attachment 399587


Go Cardinals!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Go Cardinals!


:yes::h5:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Galaxieriderz said:


>


good show last year was a good turn out:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> WHOS READY!!!!!!!
> View attachment 399587


should be good to see who's a worse team :roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Thanks homies, this is just a teaser of what's to come! -El Rudy


:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what up


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

morning az


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> what up


whatz crackin MARINATE uffin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity1963 said:


> morning az


morning UNITY1963 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

and morning to ENCINAS 
westcoast_lowlow 
Lunas64


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Another day in paradise bro..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> Another day in paradise bro..


I hear ya Im working hard too :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....

With our show coming up this February we want to step it up a bit and add more Trophys...
Our question to you AZ is....
What do you prefer: Stand up Trophys or Plaques?










Please PM answers......_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> I hear ya Im working hard too :thumbsup:


Lol working toooo hard on layitlow or fb!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> Lol working toooo hard on layitlow or fb!


ha ha me too 

hay I have a question for you Marinate _What do you prefer: Stand up Trophys or Plaques? I like Trophys you don't have to put a hole on your wall and can display them at car shows and the bigger the better it's the best feeling when your leaving the car show and its sticking out the rear window everyone knows you got a throphy thats my opinion what about you _


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE


top of the morning to you too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> ha ha me too
> 
> hay I have a question for you Marinate _What do you prefer: Stand up Trophys or Plaques? I like Trophys you don't have to put a hole on your wall and can display them at car shows and the bigger the better it's the best feeling when your leaving the car show and its sticking out the rear window everyone knows you got a throphy thats my opinion what about you _


Very true as long as ther not little league trophies tambien! And if the plaques they better be stand up plaques like desert dreams show plaques, the where glass stand up's


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> Very true as long as ther not little league trophies tambien! And if the plaques they better be stand up plaques like desert dreams show plaques, the where glass stand up's


ya i hear that I got one from the desert dreams show its a nice one my 63 took 2nd


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


good looking flyer Loks thanks for posting


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> good looking flyer Loks thanks for posting


NOT ME,,, OG PASSED THE WIRE,, HAD TO POST UP FOR THE HOMIES BRO!!!! BUT YA SIMPLE FLYRE THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> ha ha me too
> 
> hay I have a question for you Marinate _What do you prefer: Stand up Trophys or Plaques? I like Trophys you don't have to put a hole on your wall and can display them at car shows and the bigger the better it's the best feeling when your leaving the car show and its sticking out the rear window everyone knows you got a throphy thats my opinion what about you _


LOL IT ALL DEPENDS WILL THERE BE A LUXURY COMPACT CLASS OR LUXURY TRUCK CLASS AND WILL HECTORS NAME BE ENGRAVED IN ALL OF THE PLAQUES/ TROPHYS.  OH AND WILL MY JETTA COMPETE AGAINST MARINATES DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR SINCE THEY ARE BOTH THE SAME SIZE? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

phx1976 
bullet50 
WHATS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL IT ALL DEPENDS WILL THERE BE A LUXURY COMPACT CLASS OR LUXURY TRUCK CLASS AND WILL HECTORS NAME BE ENGRAVED IN ALL OF THE PLAQUES/ TROPHYS.  OH AND WILL MY JETTA COMPETE AGAINST MARINATES DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR SINCE THEY ARE BOTH THE SAME SIZE? :biggrin:



THIS AINT GONNA BE GOOD,,,,OYE VE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> LOL IT ALL DEPENDS WILL THERE BE A LUXURY COMPACT CLASS OR LUXURY TRUCK CLASS AND WILL HECTORS NAME BE ENGRAVED IN ALL OF THE PLAQUES/ TROPHYS.  OH AND WILL MY JETTA COMPETE AGAINST MARINATES DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR SINCE THEY ARE BOTH THE SAME SIZE? :biggrin:


dont matter, im not going!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> ha ha me too
> 
> hay I have a question for you Marinate _What do you prefer: Stand up Trophys or Plaques? I like Trophys you don't have to put a hole on your wall and can display them at car shows and the bigger the better it's the best feeling when your leaving the car show and its sticking out the rear window everyone knows you got a throphy thats my opinion what about you _


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Very true as long as ther not little league trophies tambien! And if the plaques they better be stand up plaques like desert dreams show plaques, the where glass stand up's


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> LOL IT ALL DEPENDS WILL THERE BE A LUXURY COMPACT CLASS OR LUXURY TRUCK CLASS AND WILL HECTORS NAME BE ENGRAVED IN ALL OF THE PLAQUES/ TROPHYS.  OH AND WILL MY JETTA COMPETE AGAINST MARINATES DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR SINCE THEY ARE BOTH THE SAME SIZE? :biggrin:


PAYASO LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> dont matter, im not going!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> dont matter, im not going!


SORRY TO HEAR DAT!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WA'SAPPONING! :wave:


Que pasa Mando......:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Very true as long as ther not little league trophies tambien! And if the plaques they better be stand up plaques like desert dreams show plaques, the where glass stand up's


i like the plaques better. I got 60 trophies from back in the days just taking up a lot of space in storage.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i like the plaques better. I got 60 trophies from back in the days just taking up a lot of space in storage.


I got some too but now that my kids are getting older they ask me where I got them and when, it's cool telling them about how i had my car and where I got them at, that's why I let my kids go up and get the trophies so that one day they'll look foward to earning trophies themselfs


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> WHOS READY!!!!!!!
> View attachment 399587




GO COWBOYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> dont matter, im not going!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i like the plaques better. I got 60 trophies from back in the days just taking up a lot of space in storage.


I agree, I like plaques, I had a whole bedroom of trophies I donated to the boys and girls and just kept all my best of Show trophies. Plus my 2 boys lowrider bikes when they place. SO I like the plaques and just hang them in my game room.


----------



## Mr.Chapa (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree with the whole plaque idea it saves space & they are easier to carry around


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

_







"OG MONSTER GREENS & PESCO 777 PUMPS BABY PESCOS FOR SALE"_ *MONSTER GREENS DUMPS MADE BY HYDRO-AIRE FOR SALE $850.00 OBO 20 AVAILABLE *  :biggrin::thumbsup:


_*OG PESCO 777 PUMPS $500.00 EA. 15 AVAILABLE & BABY PESCOS FOR $450.00 EA. 15 AVAILABLE *_


  

_*
EMAIL; [email protected]
or call 602-253-3131  *_:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 


_*THESE ARE NOT IMITATIONS !!!!*_​


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I LIKE TROPHIES. WERE NOT ALL OVERACHIEVERS LIKE MANDO TO HAVE TO MANY!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> I LIKE TROPHIES. WERE NOT ALL OVERACHIEVERS LIKE MANDO TO HAVE TO MANY!


i agree mr mike i have one from when we did field day in elementary does that count?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> i agree mr mike i have one from when we did field day in elementary does that count?


YOUR SPECIAL!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

SAVE THIS DATE!
UNITY C.C. PICNIC!
APRIL 15 2012


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> i agree mr mike i have one from when we did field day in elementary does that count?


\

man all we got was a ribbons in grade school for field day


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> SAVE THIS DATE!
> UNITY C.C. PICNIC!
> APRIL 15 2012


Tax day


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> i agree mr mike i have one from when we did field day in elementary does that count?


is that the one from the lechuga feild?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> YOUR SPECIAL!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> is that the one from the lechuga feild?


:roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> SAVE THIS DATE!
> UNITY C.C. PICNIC!
> APRIL 15 2012


post the flyer I don't do to well without pic's 

and I'll be their :thumbsup:Too


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> is that the one from the lechuga feild?


NO IT WAS THE ONE WERE WE RAN FROM THE POLICE DOG  MARYVALE FOO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> YOUR SPECIAL!


SHUT UP, PLUS MY MOM SAID I WAS THE HANDSOMEST KID IN SCHOOL.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> NO IT WAS THE ONE WERE WE RAN FROM THE POLICE DOG  MARYVALE FOO


WHEN YOU STOLE THE MC







HAMMER CANT TOUCH THIS CD, FROM THE WHEREHOUSE!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> SHUT UP, PLUS MY MOM SAID I WAS THE HANDSOMEST KID IN SCHOOL.


awwe man smiley Art loks is going to have a feild day with this so thought I'd comment before he post a pic


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHEN YOU STOLE THE MC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL DAMN THE WHEREHOUSE NEXT TO THE LITTLE THEATER ON 51ST AVE THE MEMORIES DAMN


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> awwe man smiley Art loks is going to have a feild day with this so thought I'd comment before he post a pic


ITS ALL GOOD NO HARM IN HAVING FUN


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> SHUT UP, PLUS MY MOM SAID I WAS THE HANDSOMEST KID IN SCHOOL.


2 PEOPLE 2GETHER IS A TWOSOME,,,
3 PEOPLE IS A THRESOME,,,,, UNO SOLO,,,,,,,,,HANDSOME


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> 2 PEOPLE 2GETHER IS A TWOSOME,,,
> 3 PEOPLE IS A THRESOME,,,,, UNO SOLO,,,,,,,,,HANDSOME


WELL PUT MR LOKS


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> LOL DAMN THE WHEREHOUSE NEXT TO THE LITTLE THEATER ON 51ST AVE THE MEMORIES DAMN


That's going way back,


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> That's going way back,


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

azrdr said:


> I agree, I like plaques, I had a whole bedroom of trophies I donated to the boys and girls and just kept all my best of Show trophies. Plus my 2 boys lowrider bikes when they place. SO I like the plaques and just hang them in my game room.


Just give 30 Packs of Budlites!! Nuff Said!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Just give 30 Packs of Budlites!! Nuff Said!


I concur, but need to be full budlights


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Just give 30 Packs of Budlites!! Nuff Said!


i concur :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> LOL DAMN THE WHEREHOUSE NEXT TO THE LITTLE THEATER ON 51ST AVE THE MEMORIES DAMN


YOU HAVE A MEMORY FOO?


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Just give 30 Packs of Budlites!! Nuff Said!


THAT COULD WORK


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> YOU HAVE A MEMORY FOO?


What was Denny's on 51st AVE indianschool rd called before it became Denny's


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BULLSHIT!


Lol!


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

AZ SIDE TTMFT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> 2 PEOPLE 2GETHER IS A TWOSOME,,,
> 3 PEOPLE IS A THRESOME,,,,, UNO SOLO,,,,,,,,,HANDSOME


:roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone have the flyer for the Baja Loco event this weekend?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


WHAT UP BIG BENNIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> SAVE THIS DATE!
> UNITY C.C. PICNIC!
> APRIL 15 2012


its on homies be waiting for a better picnic this year!!!!



smiley602 said:


> LOL IT ALL DEPENDS WILL THERE BE A LUXURY COMPACT CLASS OR LUXURY TRUCK CLASS AND WILL HECTORS NAME BE ENGRAVED IN ALL OF THE PLAQUES/ TROPHYS.  OH AND WILL MY JETTA COMPETE AGAINST MARINATES DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR SINCE THEY ARE BOTH THE SAME SIZE? :biggrin:


LMAO!!!!!!!!




chevycaprice89 said:


> WHOS READY!!!!!!!
> View attachment 399587


GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wait for it....................................


3SOME DOGGIE STYLE!!!!!!!! LOL



Lunas64 said:


> SOMEHOW I THINK THIS MAY HAVE BEEN INTENDED FOR ME..........:twak:


ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> I LIKE TROPHIES. WERE NOT ALL OVERACHIEVERS LIKE MANDO TO HAVE TO MANY!


lol dont get mad mija!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

WELL THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT AZ!
MUCH LOWRIDER LUV &RESPECT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> WELL THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT AZ!
> MUCH LOWRIDER LUV &RESPECT! :thumbsup:


hector i think you killed az side homie!!!!! DAMMIT!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wad up az side!:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> dont matter, im not going!


"ITS NOT A GOOD DAY FOR LOWRIDING":shh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wad up az side!:wave:


What's up


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> What's up


:cheesy: MR. bUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wad up az side!:wave:


:biggrin: QUE PASA HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Wowzers !! Not one Fucking Torta !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:



Holly Shitos !!!!!!!!!! Ben ! Whats up Homie !!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> Que pasa Mando......:wave:


:cheesy: JUS CHILLAXIN COMO SIEMPRE! :420:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hector i think you killed az side homie!!!!! DAMMIT!!!!!!




JJAAAAAAAAAAA HHAaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back !! To !! Facebook !!
its dead up in this bitch


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> :roflmao:


:biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA BENITO! :wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> hector i think you killed az side homie!!!!! DAMMIT!!!!!!



Big Ben we moved to a dif blog I just can't post where


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Back !! To !! Facebook !!
> its dead up in this bitch


I just wrote on your wall :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


>


SUP HOWS TONY SEE YOU FELLAS SOON


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up bro thanks for asking tony is doing a lot better they moved him to a rehab center should b home in a few weeks


NEWCOMING said:


> SUP HOWS TONY SEE YOU FELLAS SOON


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Wowzers !! Not one Fucking Torta !


I know huh! WTF almost forgot it was tuesday!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Wats good AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


smiley602 said:


> TTT GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well we got new updates on our website! This week we covered the "Carl Hayden High School Car Show". Where you can see some never before seen photos! :shocked:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Next up the Superior Car Show video! :biggrin:










Now lets not forget this.....:thumbsup:










United....
We can make a difference! 
_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:finger:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :finger:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

<center> 
<a href="http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae18/everan23/lowrider/?action=view&current=show.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae18/everan23/lowrider/show.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

4axlocx... IMAG0346 IMAG0340 IMAG0341 IMAG0338 IMAG0335 IMAG0345 e funny_picdump_54_640_23-1.jpg (65.2 K


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE RE POST HOMIE!:thumbsup:
NICE PICS PHOENIX PRIME!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> <center>
> <a href="http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae18/everan23/lowrider/?action=view&current=show.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae18/everan23/lowrider/show.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <br/><br/>
> </center>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 4axlocx.gif (2.4 KB)


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TRU CRUIZERS said:


> try 2 cruz 75th an indianschool at the taco shop around 1am there always people cruising or 51st ave and thomas............ 4 sum reasons they cruz that late on fri-sat :biggrin:


My Homie.:angel::angel:His first post in azside 2003!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> My Homie.:angel::angel:His first post in azside 2003!


:h5:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Holly Shitos !!!!!!!!!! Ben ! Whats up Homie !!


chillin homie and you???



KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> JJAAAAAAAAAAA HHAaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!


stop me when i lie!!!!! hector shouldve banned himself like he said he was but we could never be that lucky!!!! lmao!!!



MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: QUE ROLLO COMPA BENITO! :wave:


el pinchi torta slayer nos dejastes abajo con las fotos de las tortas!!!



ENCINAS said:


> Big Ben we moved to a dif blog I just can't post where


text me!!!!



Art Buck said:


> My Homie.:angel::angel:His first post in azside 2003!


whats up Art Buck???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Az Side.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Az Side.


Was up Mr Luna


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> chillin homie and you???
> 
> 
> stop me when i lie!!!!! hector shouldve banned himself like he said he was but we could never be that lucky!!!! lmao!!!
> ...


I LOVE U 2 BEN......LOL!
NO ****!!!!!!!!

ALL JOKING ASIDE.....
HOW'S DA LITTLE ONE HOMIE?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK GENTE,,, LETS ALL DO THIS FOR THE KIDS, I HEARD THIS WAS A GOOD KICK BACK LAST YEAR,, I SHUD BE OUT THIS YEAR, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THATS WHY I BE LIKE...."FUCK ART:finger: LOKS"












:boink:










W
A
IT FOR IT....




































STILL WAITIN


































DONT

TRIP 

POTATO CHIP,,, YOU ALMOST THURR











































DAMN DID YOU BRING A LUNCH



























I

CAN ALMOST SEE IT






































THAT WASNT IT

















































I 
CANT FIND IT






























OH HERE IT IS



:naughty:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> My Homie.:angel::angel:His first post in azside 2003!



:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR A JOB THERES A PLACE BY MY WORK THAT IS HIRING,,, BUTTER JOB,, HE JUST CALLED ME AND ASKED ME IF I WANTED TO WORK,,,,,,,, HE NEEDS GENTE!!!! HIT ME UP,,, ITS EASY MONEY!!!!! 602-643-5858


PUTTING UP XMAS LIGHTS,,, SO YOU CANT BE AFRAID OF HIEGHTShno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZ Side?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> chillin homie and you???
> 
> 
> stop me when i lie!!!!! hector shouldve banned himself like he said he was but we could never be that lucky!!!! lmao!!!
> ...


Sup Ben! Just working!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## bigdlt68 (Sep 17, 2011)

more bike trophys and classes


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR A JOB THERES A PLACE BY MY WORK THAT IS HIRING,,, BUTTER JOB,, HE JUST CALLED ME AND ASKED ME IF I WANTED TO WORK,,,,,,,, HE NEEDS GENTE!!!! HIT ME UP,,, ITS EASY MONEY!!!!! 602-643-5858
> 
> 
> PUTTING UP XMAS LIGHTS,,, SO YOU CANT BE AFRAID OF HIEGHTShno:


 WAIT WHY DID HE ASK YOU ART ???MAYBE HE THINK YOUR A PAISA AND WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP???LOL JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!!!!!!THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> WAIT WHY DID HE ASK YOU ART ???MAYBE HE THINK YOUR A PAISA AND WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP???LOL JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!!!!!!THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


SHIT THIS AINT NO MACDONALDS,, HE DIDNT ASK ME,,, HE ASKED MY WORKER,, HE USED TO WORK THERE,,, HE A PIASA!!!


NO MINIMUM WAGE HERE PLAYA,, SHIT XMAS MONEY YA DIGS!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SHIT THIS AINT NO MACDONALDS,, HE DIDNT ASK ME,,, HE ASKED MY WORKER,, HE USED TO WORK THERE,,, HE A PIASA!!!
> 
> 
> NO MINIMUM WAGE HERE PLAYA,, SHIT XMAS MONEY YA DIGS!


DOES HE PAY IN BEER?


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

waz good og az side how r u all hope to see u all sat the 10th


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> WAIT WHY DID HE ASK YOU ART ???MAYBE HE THINK YOUR A PAISA AND WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP???LOL JUSTIN AZ !!!!!!!!!!!!THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


Hell Naw, I am scared of heights and my stuttering ass may fall off the roof LOLOL.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

HEY! ISNT THIS KOO....


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

*IT'S BACK!!! MESA SUPER SHOW*

IT'S BACK!! THE BADDEST SHOW IN AZ!! THE MESA SUPER SHOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY C.C. MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MARCH 31ST. FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN, DAY AND NIGHT TIME SHOW!! PLUS A BEER GARDEN!! OH YEAH!!! GET THEM RIDES READY BRUTHAS!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

what up everyone


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> what up everyone


:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

azrdr said:


> IT'S BACK!! THE BADDEST SHOW IN AZ!! THE MESA SUPER SHOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY C.C. MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MARCH 31ST. FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN, DAY AND NIGHT TIME SHOW!! PLUS A BEER GARDEN!! OH YEAH!!! GET THEM RIDES READY BRUTHAS!!



Fuck yeah that whats Im talking about!!!! Gonna be bigger than the LA SHOW!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> DONE :thumbsup:


 HELLL YA WE ARE SO HERE GOING TO BE BIG GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Won't mis this one



azrdr said:


> IT'S BACK!! THE BADDEST SHOW IN AZ!! THE MESA SUPER SHOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY C.C. MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MARCH 31ST. FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN, DAY AND NIGHT TIME SHOW!! PLUS A BEER GARDEN!! OH YEAH!!! GET THEM RIDES READY BRUTHAS!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks like skittles gots a session!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Looks like skittles gots a session!


yessir! Homie from Tucson bringing one down too!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Koo, chucky has one too, there's a few out there that are real nice!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Will bring couple out also 



BigMandoAZ said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


Nice!.....See you there fellas
:thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

azrdr said:


> IT'S BACK!! THE BADDEST SHOW IN AZ!! THE MESA SUPER SHOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY C.C. MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MARCH 31ST. FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN, DAY AND NIGHT TIME SHOW!! PLUS A BEER GARDEN!! OH YEAH!!! GET THEM RIDES READY BRUTHAS!!


cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Fuck yeah that whats Im talking about!!!! Gonna be bigger than the LA SHOW!


WERE GUNNA SHOW LA HOW ITS DONE!!!!!!!:yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Looking for floor and trunk pans for 66 impala, 65-70 should fit... Also a deck lid


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

BIGGATO799 said:


> View attachment 400615


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Koo, chucky has one too, there's a few out there that are real nice!





90rivimichael said:


> Will bring couple out also





magoo said:


> Nice!.....See you there fellas
> :thumbsup:





lilwill1999 said:


>



gonna be real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> chillin homie and you???
> 
> 
> stop me when i lie!!!!! hector shouldve banned himself like he said he was but we could never be that lucky!!!! lmao!!!
> ...


 :biggrin::dunno:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

*AFTER 15 YEARS................*

:thumbsup:


azrdr said:


> IT'S BACK!! THE BADDEST SHOW IN AZ!! THE MESA SUPER SHOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY C.C. MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MARCH 31ST. FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN, DAY AND NIGHT TIME SHOW!! PLUS A BEER GARDEN!! OH YEAH!!! GET THEM RIDES READY BRUTHAS!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

azrdr said:


> IT'S BACK!! THE BADDEST SHOW IN AZ!! THE MESA SUPER SHOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY C.C. MARK YOUR CALENDARS, MARCH 31ST. FRIDAY AND SATURDAY MOVE IN, DAY AND NIGHT TIME SHOW!! PLUS A BEER GARDEN!! OH YEAH!!! GET THEM RIDES READY BRUTHAS!!


 :thumbsup: :h5: YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHH BUDDY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BIGGATO799 said:


> View attachment 400615



:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


BIGGATO799 said:


> View attachment 400615


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ARIZA70 said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up bro thanks for asking tony is doing a lot better they moved him to a rehab center should b home in a few weeks


THATS GOOD TO HEAR!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> :thumbsup:


 HELLL YA ITS BACK HUGE PARTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

View attachment cards.bmp


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Intermission??? Here is some Mac Lethal for you fellers






:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> gonna be real nice! :thumbsup:


What up big mando add us to your list phoenix c c will have a peddle car out there to


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> What up big mando add us to your list phoenix c c will have a peddle car out there to


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> What up big mando add us to your list phoenix c c will have a peddle car out there to


The VDub don't count ese!! Lmao!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:


Lunas64 said:


> The VDub don't count ese!! Lmao!


:boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)

Big mando is it just for pedal cars or can strollers come out to for it


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:..................................................:werd:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Was up homies


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> The VDub don't count ese!! Lmao!


damn it tata you beat me to the punch! lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> The VDub don't count ese!! Lmao!


FUCK YOU


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :naughty::boink:


FUCK YOU



unity_mike said:


> damn it tata you beat me to the punch! lol


AND FUCK YOU GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

52fleet said:


> Big mando is it just for pedal cars or can strollers come out to for it


bodied pedal cars is what im looking for, but bring out your stroller anyways. Im sure I can think of something to shoot for it


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> What up big mando add us to your list phoenix c c will have a peddle car out there to


sounds good bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

morning az side! Shot this one at 630 this morning.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> morning az side! Shot this one at 630 this morning.


did you jump out of your truck limping.(handicap parking)


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU
> ...


you didnt say not ****! you ****!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Morning dockers!


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

damn i went back 100 pages trying to find big bens wheels. whos the go to guy for some wires??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> damn i went back 100 pages trying to find big bens wheels. whos the go to guy for some wires??


*Ben's Custom Wheels*

Powdercoat or anadize wire wheels to color match, Custom alloy wheels, any size tires (stock or custom)

Alarms (remote start or basic), Custom Audio and Video sales & installation, Truck accessories, Window Tinting

_*If you have any questions feel free to send a p/m or call me at (602) 763-6980 :thumbsup:*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Got alot going this Saturday homie's! :shocked:





























Gonna be a GREAT day for LOWRIDING!!!!!!!
_


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> morning az side! Shot this one at 630 this morning.


nice pic mondoa:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> morning az side! Shot this one at 630 this morning.


thats cool now can you move your ride and get a close up of the truck in the back

IDENTITY CC IS OUT OF CONTROL:run:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU
> ...






:wave:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> gonna be real nice! :thumbsup:


 1234916451.jpg (64.2 KB)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> 1234916451.jpg (64.2 KB)


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


thanks man I'll be their


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Morning dockers!


:burn:isnt that the place where only members can hang out?????:barf:


































































:finger: bad marinate,,,bad bad marinate!!!:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> morning az side! Shot this one at 630 this morning.


:h5: good job foto docker!!!:naughty:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Hahaha art did uou find out what it is yet?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU
> ...


psst hey smiley cakes...................................
























:naughty:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THAT IS THE BEST DAMN SALUTE I HAVE EVER SEEN MR LOKS THE BEST.  OH AND JOHNNY CASH SAYS HI


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Hahaha art did uou find out what it is yet?


FOUND OUT YOU WAS EMPLYEE OF THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> THAT IS THE BEST DAMN SALUTE I HAVE EVER SEEN MR LOKS THE BEST.  OH AND JOHNNY CASH SAYS HI






THIS REMIX IS DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










OH AND ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

just added more to best of show now best of show $600 best bike $200 most club members $250 car hop $200


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Don't forget about the Phoenix Riderz annual New Years Day picnic!!!!!

Bring out your grilles, food, drinks, rides and even your pedal cars and hoppers!!

Estrella Park! Flyer will be posted soon!


Everyone is invited!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Don't forget about the Phoenix Riderz annual New Years Day picnic!!!!!
> 
> Bring out your grilles, food, drinks, rides and even your pedal cars and hoppers!!
> 
> ...


 THAT SUX,,, ILL BE IN CALI THIS YEAR.... HEADIN HOME TO GO AND BULLSHIT WIT DA FAMS!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

6100


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THAT SUX,,, ILL BE IN CALI THIS YEAR.... HEADIN HOME TO GO AND BULLSHIT WIT DA FAMS!!


That's cool Homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> FOUND OUT YOU WAS EMPLYEE OF THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER!!:h5:


did you get a ribbon?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> That's cool Homie!


YA HAVENT BEEN HOME IN LIKE 5 YEARS,,,,,, MISS MY FAMS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> Don't forget about the Phoenix Riderz annual New Years Day picnic!!!!!
> 
> Bring out your grilles, food, drinks, rides and even your pedal cars and hoppers!!
> 
> ...


sounds like a good time! Just need to take easy on new years eve! last year i was


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody looking for a set of 14x7 reverse 100 spoke all chrome? One rim has two dents..everything else is brand new..$360 602 434 6530


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


mando i hope you actually post pics or something :happysad:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THIS REMIX IS DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try this one homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> Don't forget about the Phoenix Riderz annual New Years Day picnic!!!!!
> 
> Bring out your grilles, food, drinks, rides and even your pedal cars and hoppers!!
> 
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

a dude i met has 4 reds pumps for sale.. i think he said 700.. hit me


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave::wave:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> mando i hope you actually post pics or something :happysad:


:scrutinize:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> a dude i met has 4 reds pumps for sale.. i think he said 700.. hit me



Ask that dude you met if he has some blocks for sale.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> sounds like a good time! Just need to take easy on new years eve! last year i was



your hungover everyday


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> :wave::wave:


sup homie


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

See u homies soon


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Damn Mando, This pic is making me crave MILK!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

vanessa says hi to all of the az side!!! she doin better,,, still got a ways,,, but she good,,,,,,



was nice chillin with her , her dad, and the boss,,,gabe her lil brother!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> vanessa says hi to all of the az side!!! she doin better,,, still got a ways,,, but she good,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic bro. She is in my prayers!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

VERY NICE PIC BRUTHAS:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> VERY NICE PIC BRUTHAS:thumbsup:


was cool kicken it with her bro,,, she is so thankful for what we all did for her,, and she is something else,,, really cute and sweet lil miracle siitn with us all!!!


----------



## chepes79 (Jun 15, 2011)

wats up unity good BBQ on sunday neto hows ur boy doing bro hope his better


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> your hungover everyday


 Na Mike got some Indian in him He is Built to last!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> vanessa says hi to all of the az side!!! she doin better,,, still got a ways,,, but she good,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :scrutinize:


:finger:, homes do you got some pics of the green landau ? i never really got any lemme know ese


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Don't forget about the Phoenix Riderz annual New Years Day picnic!!!!!
> 
> Bring out your grilles, food, drinks, rides and even your pedal cars and hoppers!!
> 
> ...


Encinas will be their, thanks for the invite homie 
Alway a great turn out every year


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave::biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> Encinas will be their, thanks for the invite homie
> Alway a great turn out every year


Lol! That's good to hear loco! We need some out of control vatos like Identity to be there for sure!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Lol! That's good to hear loco! We need some out of control vatos like Identity to be there for sure!


Then count us in


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

chepes79 said:


> wats up unity good BBQ on sunday neto hows ur boy doing bro hope his better



Qvo chepe yeah it was and jr's doing alot better thanks


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

danny chawps said:


>


:thumbsup: LAST YEAR'S PICNIC WAS BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

neto 65 said:


> Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
> AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Homies @ On The Scene cc asked For us to post this to get some support thanks from SolitoS cc


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: LAST YEAR'S PICNIC WAS BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:


This year will be off the hook! Even our canada fam is attenting


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

*












Onthescene Carclub*
This is Big John and his son he needs our help so please come out n support our effort to help him out come out n make a donation this Saturday @43rd.Ave.IndianSchool @Autozone thank you God bless!!!!! SolitoS CC would like to thank everyone for the support in advance


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

[h=1]Children's Toys Stolen from St. Joseph's Hospital[/h]Updated: Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
Published : Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST


PHOENIX - There may be no toys for some kids at a valley hospital this Christmas. Tens of thousands of dollars in gifts were stolen, just weeks from the holiday.
It’s not just gifts -- whoever did this also took game systems and even Santa and Easter bunny suits.
St. Joseph’s Children’s Rehabilitative Services usually throws the hundreds of kids who see them a big Christmas party complete with Santa and gifts, but those stolen gifts were for that party.
The storage unit where they keep the toys was in the parking garage underneath St. Joseph’s Children’s Rehab building near Central and Thomas.
Usually doctors and staff park there, but one night in late October the thieves got in and went straight for the storage unit.
“Usually here we have 5 bins about 3 high and all of the toys and our systems were here,” says Child Life Coordinator Lori Takeuchi.
In addition to the toys, a Santa suit and popcorn machine are missing -- two WII systems specifically designed by Nintendo and a charity for helping children recovering from surgery. They run about $5,000 each.
“So our therapists are the ones who have to break the news to the kids… and the kids kind of look at them and say ‘how could someone steal it.’”
Every year the clinic invites its patients to a Christmas party. This year that will be a challenge. The clinic works with about 100 children every day, mostly from low income families.
“Our goal is to provide every child that comes through our door a gift,” says Takeuchi. “You assume that every kid has a basketball or soccer ball, and when they come that is usually what they are asking. They just want the Barbie or the ball, the basic toy that they can go outside and play with.”
The thieves left behind just two boxes of toys, not nearly enough. Anyone who can help is asked to call Phoenix Police.
Members of the public wishing to donate toys or learn more about the donation guidelines for St. Joseph's children with special needs should call 602-406-3041. Tonight SolitoS cc was asked if we could get some gifts for this Horrible act of selfishness. We are going to go out on a limb and a prayer as a Small Chapter to see if we can organize something for these kids. I am asking the lowrider community to come together and help us out. Im already in contact with members of the hospital to get us a spot around the hospital and possibly doing something on around a week before X-mas to avoid any miss haps of any other toy Run anyone may be doing. Thank you and God Bless SolitoS CC


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

TREND SETTER said:


> *Children's Toys Stolen from St. Joseph's Hospital*
> 
> Updated: Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
> Published : Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MSTPHOENIX - There may be no toys for some kids at a valley hospital this Christmas. Tens of thousands of dollars in gifts were stolen, just weeks from the holiday.
> ...


:thumbsup: herd about this on the news ..lets do this!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for helping out john is real Gud people he is always down to put it down on them streets thanks to all of u GOD BLESS


TREND SETTER said:


> *
> View attachment 401324
> View attachment 401325
> Onthescene Carclub*
> This is Big John and his son he needs our help so please come out n support our effort to help him out come out n make a donation this Saturday @43rd.Ave.IndianSchool @Autozone thank you God bless!!!!! SolitoS CC would like to thank everyone for the support in advance


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


neto 65 said:


> Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
> AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED





danny chawps said:


> This year will be off the hook! Even our canada fam is attenting


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TREND SETTER said:


> *
> View attachment 401324
> View attachment 401325
> Onthescene Carclub*
> This is Big John and his son he needs our help so please come out n support our effort to help him out come out n make a donation this Saturday @43rd.Ave.IndianSchool @Autozone thank you God bless!!!!! SolitoS CC would like to thank everyone for the support in advance


Yeah i posted the first round of car washes a few times before they made a flyer. Thanks for the support...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


TREND SETTER said:


> *Children's Toys Stolen from St. Joseph's Hospital*
> 
> Updated: Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
> Published : Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MSTPHOENIX - There may be no toys for some kids at a valley hospital this Christmas. Tens of thousands of dollars in gifts were stolen, just weeks from the holiday.
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok I received a msg this morning homies that there is certain kinda toys that these children could us. I will be meeting with staff today and will keep everyone posted. Thanks homies for any and all support these kids deserve it No Kid left behind


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__With the big Mesa Show coming up i decided to post some video footage of the last show back in 08....
Keep in mind this was one of our first videos LOL!
So lets go down memory lane together.:cheesy:






I know real blury. What was i thinking! :dunno:




And here goes a pic done by our very own OG FELONY. Shot at the Carl Hayden High School Car Show.










_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TREND SETTER said:


> [h=1]Children's Toys Stolen from St. Joseph's Hospital[/h]Updated: Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
> Published : Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's just wrong hope we can all get together and do something


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

*Rain or shine, lets do it for the kids!!!!!







*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> *
> View attachment 401324
> View attachment 401325
> Onthescene Carclub*
> ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

That's sad news, I work for children's hospital many ill children come from St Joe's, sad news, let us know how we can help Mike President of Good Life CC 



TREND SETTER said:


> [h=1]Children's Toys Stolen from St. Joseph's Hospital[/h]Updated: Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
> Published : Wednesday, 30 Nov 2011, 9:14 PM MST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Will stop by 



TREND SETTER said:


> *
> View attachment 401324
> View attachment 401325
> Onthescene Carclub*
> This is Big John and his son he needs our help so please come out n support our effort to help him out come out n make a donation this Saturday @43rd.Ave.IndianSchool @Autozone thank you God bless!!!!! SolitoS CC would like to thank everyone for the support in advance


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## WHISPERS_LoK (Feb 7, 2011)

*

:thumbsup:Rain or shine, lets do it for the kids!!!!!







*[/QUOTE]


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up sir loks, you know we will be there supporting, see you there 



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:h5: TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Lol! That's good to hear loco! We need some out of control vatos like Identity to be there for sure!



IDENTITY ALWAYS THERE!!! WE GOT PLENTY OF STICKERS TOO!!!!! USO JAMES CAN TELL YOU! :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 400737


See you there homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up sir loks, you know we will be there supporting, see you there



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> JUST ADDED TO THE EVENT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up sir loks, you know we will be there supporting, are you there


AS LONG I AS I DONT HAVE TO WORK,,, I WIL BE THERE,, BUT EVEN IF I HAVE TO WORKK,,, IM HAVE TO TAKE A LUNCH RIGHT,,, AND ITS NOT TO FAR:naughty:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD MIKE HOW IS THE GOOD LIFE TREATING YOU.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> AS LONG I AS I DONT HAVE TO WORK,,, I WIL BE THERE,, BUT EVEN IF I HAVE TO WORKK,,, IM HAVE TO TAKE A LUNCH RIGHT,,, AND ITS NOT TO FAR:naughty:


WHAT UP ART HOW IS YOUR TRUCK COMING ALONG


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP ART HOW IS YOUR TRUCK COMING ALONG


ITS COMIN,,, JUST SHIT HAPPENS,,, WORK GOT ME FUCKED UP!!!
FUCKIN SANTA,,,, IM KICK HIS A$$!!!!
:buttkick:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Christmas Toy drive for st Joseph s hospital children will be held @ 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 on Dec 18th 11am-4 pm or longer if need be. Anyone out of state that would like to donate anything please send to CRS 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 Attn: Lori Takeuchi or u can contact us at [email protected] thank you all for all the support No Child Left Behind.. God Bless u all flyer coming soon


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yeah i posted the first round of car washes a few times before they made a flyer. Thanks for the support...:thumbsup:


HECTOR WITH ALL DO RESPECT YOU WANT A COOKIE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> HECTOR WITH ALL DO RESPECT YOU WANT A COOKIE.


SO YOU TAKIN ME TO LUNCH TODAY OR WHAT????
NO **** PUTITO!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TREND SETTER said:


> Christmas Toy drive for st Joseph s hospital children will be held @ 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 on Dec 18th 11am-4 pm or longer if need be. Anyone out of state that would like to donate anything please send to CRS 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 Attn: Lori Takeuchi or u can contact us at [email protected] thank you all for all the support No Child Left Behind.. God Bless u all flyer coming soon


WE WILL BE THERE BRO


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

We will be there 



TREND SETTER said:


> Christmas Toy drive for st Joseph s hospital children will be held @ 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 on Dec 18th 11am-4 pm or longer if need be. Anyone out of state that would like to donate anything please send to CRS 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 Attn: Lori Takeuchi or u can contact us at [email protected] thank you all for all the support No Child Left Behind.. God Bless u all flyer coming soon


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> AS LONG I AS I DONT HAVE TO WORK,,, I WIL BE THERE,, BUT EVEN IF I HAVE TO WORKK,,, IM HAVE TO TAKE A LUNCH RIGHT,,, AND ITS NOT TO FAR:naughty:


Koo thought that counts right


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHATS GOOD MIKE HOW IS THE GOOD LIFE TREATING YOU.


,

Good homie, just hoping it dont rain till after the shows tomorrow so everyone having show or toy drive have a successful one for their cause, what good with you homie its Friday


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

Galaxieriderz said:


> *Rain or shine, lets do it for the kids!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TECHNIQUES L.A. WILL BE DOWN W/"EL DURAN" FRM THE MOVIE "MI VIDA LOCA"
5 OTHER CARS


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

TREND SETTER said:


> Christmas Toy drive for st Joseph s hospital children will be held @ 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 on Dec 18th 11am-4 pm or longer if need be. Anyone out of state that would like to donate anything please send to CRS 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 Attn: Lori Takeuchi or u can contact us at [email protected] thank you all for all the support No Child Left Behind.. God Bless u all flyer coming soon



:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

We will be there, the park is maryview park 




unity_mike said:


> Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
> AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that there only haveing 1 lrm tour in phoenix in 2012


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> Can anyone confirm that there only haveing 1 lrm tour in phoenix in 2012


WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT THEY ARE GONNA DO AWAY WITH THE TOUR AND JUST HAVE SANCTIONED SHOWS TO COMPETE FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW AND I BELIEVE MESA SUPER SHOW IS ONE OF THE SANCTIONED SHOWS. BUT ITS NOT A SURE THING ITS JUST WORD ON THE STREET.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


smiley602 said:


> WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT THEY ARE GONNA DO AWAY WITH THE TOUR AND JUST HAVE SANCTIONED SHOWS TO COMPETE FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW AND I BELIEVE MESA SUPER SHOW IS ONE OF THE SANCTIONED SHOWS. BUT ITS NOT A SURE THING ITS JUST WORD ON THE STREET.


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Great raffle items including a set of 155's!!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

my homie works at marivue on sundays bro..if you need ramadas reserved if you havent already..I can have him tape it off for you.. I will have him give you some garbage bags..let me know. 602 434 6530 guero


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

neto 65 said:


> Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
> AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

MY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> Whats up az side, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWIND A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
> AT MARYVALE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


_*bring out the rides homies and lets donate toys and lets attend all these toy for tots... i know is alot of donating but these are all for a really good cause.... right now its them later it could be us or ours!!!!!!.. lets do it for the children that are less fortunate!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

602 Monte said:


> my homie works at marivue on sundays bro..if you need ramadas reserved if you havent already..I can have him tape it off for you.. I will have him give you some garbage bags..let me know. 602 434 6530 guero


good looking out homie... i will get with you this weekend bro..... gracias



bullet50 said:


> Nice pic bro. She is in my prayers!


whats up homie, hope to see you at our toy drive..... i barrowed money from Al Luna so i can pay my internet so im back mothatruckas!!!!!!!!!!! lol thanks you old dirty bastard!!!!! lmAO!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

whats up homie, hope to see you at our toy drive..... i barrowed money from Al Luna so i can pay my internet so im back mothatruckas!!!!!!!!!!! lol thanks you old dirty bastard!!!!! lmAO!![/QUOTE]

LMAO!!! You crazy Foo!!! I want my Money Back!!! I need money for all these Toys I'm gonna buy!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> damn i went back 100 pages trying to find big bens wheels. whos the go to guy for some wires??


im right here homie, get at me!!!!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> *Ben's Custom Wheels*
> 
> Powdercoat or anadize wire wheels to color match, Custom alloy wheels, any size tires (stock or custom)
> 
> ...


good looking out......... now you can bann yourself!!!!!!!! lmao!!!!!!! jk


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


thats tight homie!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT THEY ARE GONNA DO AWAY WITH THE TOUR AND JUST HAVE SANCTIONED SHOWS TO COMPETE FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW AND I BELIEVE MESA SUPER SHOW IS ONE OF THE SANCTIONED SHOWS. BUT ITS NOT A SURE THING ITS JUST WORD ON THE STREET.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> im right here homie, get at me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> good looking out......... now you can bann yourself!!!!!!!! lmao!!!!!!! jk



_Welcome back homie! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__TODAY!
_
_Got alot going on this Saturday homie's! :shocked:






















__Gonna be a GREAT day for LOWRIDING!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And let's not forget this...










Even if it's rains....
Please just stop by and leave a donation. :happysad:_


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 401836
> 
> View attachment 401837


GO CARDINALS !


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> GO CARDINALS !









:h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

A FEW PIC OF TECHNIQUES TOY DRIVE....




























MORE LATER


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

$500 best lowrider, $500 best bomb, $500 best suv/truck, $250 best lowrider bike, & $250 Cocopah Casino choice.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

What it do ! ! ............... Hello ! ..................:loco:.............:wave:.......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>





Oh !! Yeeeaaaa ! ! Now I want Milk ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:...............:loco:.............:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PTMFSBTTMFT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> PTMFSBTTMFT


Que le fuck?^^^^^^


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Que le fuck?^^^^^^


It mean put this motha fucking shit back to the motha fucking top. LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Smiley?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

LMAO!!! You crazy Foo!!! I want my Money Back!!! I need money for all these Toys I'm gonna buy!!!![/QUOTE]

well you cant have it!!!!



chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 401836
> 
> View attachment 401837


lmao!!!!!! GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Welcome back homie! _



yup yup!!!!!!
]


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up az


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sup az! I got a *used* Hankook 175/70/14 Mileage Plus II for sale. good for a spare or a quick replacement! $25 pm me if you want it.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well it looks like we got another Toy Drive!

__This time its Rollez Only CC!
Toy Drive/car show!
In Chandler @ the Rent a Tire on Arizona Ave & Ray Rd!
12-17-11 Saturday!
10am-?
Call Moco for info: 480-233-4010 __:thumbsup:


TODAY!










BE SAFE OUT THERE HOMIE'S......
_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Cardinals @ the cowgirls


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Cardinals vs the cowgirls


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Christmas Toy drive for st Joseph s hospital children will be held @ 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 on Dec 18th 11am-4 pm or longer if need be. Anyone out of state that would like to donate anything please send to CRS 124 W. Thomas Rd., Phx, Az 85013 Attn: Lori Takeuchi or u can contact us at [email protected] thank you all for all the support No Child Left Behind.. God Bless u all


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:nono::thumbsdown:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


Thats funny


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

its going down in 25 minutes


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

A few flicks from the Technics Toy Drive are up on our site...check em out!

http://www.inthestreetsmag.com/site/2011/12/04/techniques-c-c-toy-drive/

EL RUDY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 402627


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> A few flicks from the Technics Toy Drive are up on our site...check em out!
> 
> http://www.inthestreetsmag.com/site/2011/12/04/techniques-c-c-toy-drive/
> 
> EL RUDY


Bad ASS Pics Man, The mural in that door jam is sick


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>



Ha Ha......:finger:....not funny


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Its always good too see Cardinals beat the Cowgirls again.. Thats all that matters. No excuses


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


westcoast_lowlow said:


> Its always good too see Cardinals beat the Cowgirls again.. Thats all that matters. No excuses


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

What a good game by the cardinals


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TREND SETTER said:


> :nono::thumbsdown:


lol



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


thats a good one!!!!!



MC83 said:


> Ha Ha......:finger:....not funny


hella funny homie!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>



:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:............Lets see whos going to play offs.......Cards Suck....Jason Garret handed that game to the cards......and you know he did


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


NINERS CLINCHED ALREADY FOOL!
GET READY TO LOSE THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

602 Monte said:


> my homie works at marivue on sundays bro..if you need ramadas reserved if you havent already..I can have him tape it off for you.. I will have him give you some garbage bags..let me know. 602 434 6530 guero


HELL YEAH GOOD LOOKING HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


Here's wat's up for this weekend....

























__UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH
AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED :thumbsup:


Cause UNITED...
We can make a difference in a kids life! :cheesy:_


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

MC83 said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:............Lets see whos going to play offs.......Cards Suck....Jason Garret handed that game to the cards......and you know he did


Jason didn't hand the cards the win ....
The coach did then the card took that shit up the 
Middle good game but the cards,are better cards have 
There number lol


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Jason didn't hand the cards the win ....
> The coach did then the card took that shit up the
> Middle good game but the cards,are better cards have
> There number lol


Jason Garret is the coach.....:loco:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

MC83 said:


> Jason Garret is the coach.....:loco:


Oh shit. My bad the coach the kicker the quarter back 
We took that win nothing IS giving TO US 
GO CARDS.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> We will be there, the park is maryview park


YES, There is only one tour stop in Az and it will be our show next year.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Oh shit. My bad the coach the kicker the quarter back
> We took that win nothing IS giving TO US
> GO CARDS.


Nothing is givin to US......wow ur a player...my bad homie i didnt know that....:twak:.....:guns:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

azrdr said:


> YES, There is only one tour stop in Az and it will be our show next year.



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> sup az! I got a *used* Hankook 175/70/14 Mileage Plus II for sale. good for a spare or a quick replacement! $25 pm me if you want it.



​SOLD SOLD SOLD!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

With the LRM show moving to Mesa, Identity C.C. decided to host a party at our East Valley spot! Mark your calendars its going down!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> With the LRM show moving to Mesa, Identity C.C. decided to host a party at our East Valley spot! Mark your calendars its going down!!!!



PARTY AT MANDOS!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MC83 said:


> Nothing is givin to US......wow ur a player...my bad homie i didnt know that....:twak:.....:guns:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> With the LRM show moving to Mesa, Identity C.C. decided to host a party at our East Valley spot! Mark your calendars its going down!!!!



so the lrm shows not in the hood anymore :dunno: :tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> so the lrm shows not in the hood anymore :dunno: :tears:


WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THE HOOD SON??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THE HOOD SON??


"you can take the dashiki out the hood but you cant take the hood out dashiki"
:roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Everybody !! Beeeeee safe out there !! 








Marry Christmas & Happy Newyear  
From Thee Knights Image Family !!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> so the lrm shows not in the hood anymore :dunno: :tears:


yung buck. LRM shows started in the real hood of Mesa. Society C.C. hosted the shows. 

Any older homies in here remember hitting up them Mesa Shows?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yung buck. LRM shows started in the real hood of Mesa. Society C.C. hosted the shows.
> 
> Any older homies in here remember hitting up them Mesa Shows?


YA IT WAS BACK IN LIKE 90'S WHEN I LAST WENT,,, I CANT REMEMBER TO MUCH OF IT,,,LOL


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 403348




Dont go there bro.......:nono::nono:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MC83 said:


> Dont go there bro.......:nono::nono:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MC83 said:


> Dont go there bro.......:nono::nono:


YOU KNOW ITS ALL GOOD,,,, JUST THAT IT IS A LIL RUFF WHEN THE COWBOYS FANS BE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT,,, AND THEN LOSE.... ALL THEM RINGS SURE DIDNT HELP EM YESTERDAY..... I AINT TALKING SHIT BRO IM JUST SAYIN,,, THEM COWBOYS THAWT THEY WAS GONA EAT THE REDBIRDS.... BUT NOW THEY GOT TO EAT..............................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yung buck. LRM shows started in the real hood of Mesa. Society C.C. hosted the shows.
> 
> Any older homies in here remember hitting up them Mesa Shows?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 403369


WRONG BARRIO HOMES.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YOU KNOW ITS ALL GOOD,,,, JUST THAT IT IS A LIL RUFF WHEN THE COWBOYS FANS BE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT,,, AND THEN LOSE.... ALL THEM RINGS SURE DIDNT HELP EM YESTERDAY..... I AINT TALKING SHIT BRO IM JUST SAYIN,,, THEM COWBOYS THAWT THEY WAS GONA EAT THE REDBIRDS.... BUT NOW THEY GOT TO EAT..............................


It all good......but that redbird is a little burnt....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MC83 said:


> It all good......but that redbird is a little burnt....


:bowrofl:


ITS A CROW!!! YOU CRAZY BRO!!!
:rimshot:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Nah....Never get mad homie.....its all in good fun brah.....if the NFL teams wouldnt have fans these football teams wouldnt be shit...you know


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yung buck. LRM shows started in the real hood of Mesa. Society C.C. hosted the shows.
> 
> Any older homies in here remember hitting up them Mesa Shows?


those were the best.. the 90's... i remember after the car show
the streets would be packed with lowriders surrounding the show..
old folks didnt know what the hell was going on..:roflmao:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> those were the best.. the 90's... i remember after the car show
> the streets would be packed with lowriders surrounding the show..
> old folks didnt know what the hell was going on..:roflmao:















HELL YA THEY WHERE HERE IS PIC OF MY RIDE THE CADI IN MESA LIKE 98-99


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> those were the best.. the 90's... i remember after the car show
> the streets would be packed with lowriders surrounding the show..
> old folks didnt know what the hell was going on..:roflmao:



You must of been like 5 or 6 back then youngster.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 403375
> View attachment 403376
> HELL YA THEY WHERE HERE IS PIC OF MY RIDE THE CADI IN MESA LIKE 98-99





Picture with you next to it or bullshit.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

MC83 said:


> Nothing is givin to US......wow ur a player...my bad homie i didnt know that....:twak:.....:guns:


YES I AM ...FOOL 
IF I'M A PLAYER DOES THAT. MEAN UR A 










WAIT FOR IT. 







PLAYER HATER


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

az71monte said:


> Picture with you next to it or bullshit.


 I STILL HAVE THE CAR !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANJOE said:


> I STILL HAVE THE CAR !!!!!!!!!!



So it should be easy to provide a pic.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 403375
> View attachment 403376
> HELL YA THEY WHERE HERE IS PIC OF MY RIDE THE CADI IN MESA LIKE 98-99


hell ya joe... :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:






WAIT FOR IT. 







PLAYER HATER[/QUOTE]


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> YES I AM ...FOOL
> IF I'M A PLAYER DOES THAT. MEAN UR A
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> You must of been like 5 or 6 back then youngster.


nah.. i was prime age for gettin nalga.. i remember at one show
i met this bad ass mami.. and we left the show , still daylight,
and went off to do da dang thang :fool2:.. and yes jose.. 
she had a big butt..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MIKEE LOOK AT THE SPECIALS AT FRY'S!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> nah.. i was prime age for gettin nalga.. i remember at one show
> i met this bad ass mami.. and we left the show , still daylight,
> and went off to do da dang thang :fool2:.. and yes jose..
> she had a big butt..


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> nah.. i was prime age for gettin nalga.. i remember at one show
> i met this bad ass mami.. and we left the show , still daylight,
> and went off to do da dang thang :fool2:.. and yes jose..
> she had a big butt..





Where did you take her behind the trash can.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:yes::biggrin:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Its always good too see Cardinals beat the Cowgirls again.. Thats all that matters. No excuses


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


lmao


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:naughty: :thumbsup: QUE ROLLO ART :loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin: WHERR ARE ALL THE DALLAS COWGIRLS FANS AT!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:roflmao:ya she woulda been great for torta tuesday


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin: WHERR ARE ALL THE DALLAS COWGIRLS FANS AT!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao:




Right here Mando.....dont talk shit cuz ur eagle arent doing to good right now:nono:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Where did you take her behind the trash can.


that was when i had my 84 cutty supreme..
we went to her house.. i banged her with her gramma in the other room..


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Rocky point bike Rally 2011


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

body/booty shot


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


>



IS THAT UNITY MIKE IN THE BLACK SHIRT! THAT FOOL EVERYWHERE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Rocky point bike Rally 2011


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> IS THAT UNITY MIKE IN THE BLACK SHIRT! THAT FOOL EVERYWHERE


it looks like him


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin: WHERR ARE ALL THE DALLAS COWGIRLS FANS AT!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao:





*Al Luna* Games over foo. Quit living on the past! Thanks for the quote about an hour ago · LikeUnlike ·  3Loading...

 *Art Loks* YA THEY GOT A WHOLE NOTHER YEAR TO GET THE HEAD UP...LMAO!!!!! about an hour ago · LikeUnlike ·  2Loading...





 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


*Al Luna* Art Loks u don't even own a piece of paper that has Cardinals on it! Get off the nuts! about an hour ago · LikeUnlike ·  3Loading...




*Art Loks* MAN TATA IM NOT RIDIN BIRDNUTS,,,, ITSJUST THAT ALL THE COWBOYS FANS TALK ALOT OF SHIT,,,, I AINT HEARD NADA TODAY EXCEPT ALOT OF HATING,,,,, SAD,,,, SO SAD,,, MAYBE NEXT YEAR,,,, AND I KNOW THE COWBOYS ARE GOIN TO THE SUPERBLOWLLLLL WOOOO HOOOO,,, THEY ALREADY BOUGHT THERE TIX TO SIT IN THE STANDS AND WATCH!!!!!!! OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7 minutes ago · LikeUnlike ·


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :naughty: :thumbsup: QUE ROLLO ART :loco:


WHAT UP MR SLAYER,,, YOU KNOW IM GONA GET IN TROUBLE FOR THAT LAST POST HUH!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

art loks?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art loks?


FINE :dunno:FINE:nono: FINE FINE:machinegun: FINE :run:FINE :naughty:FINE:h5: FINE,,,,,DAMN IM FINE HUH!!!:boink:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art loks?



:roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

this is Unity Mike


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> this is 4 Unity Mike


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wad up az side:wave:


----------



## KROWN ENT.- MC BENER ONE (Dec 2, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/djtranzo/mc-bener-one-majestics


----------



## KROWN ENT.- MC BENER ONE (Dec 2, 2011)

BRING OUT THE RIDES & HELP "MAJESTIC'S PHOENIX"
MAKE A FAMILY'S HOLIDAY SEASON A LITTLE BETTER THIS YEAR

BRING A $5 UNWRAPPED TOY

KROWN ENT. DJ TRANZO & MC BENER ONE WITH SPECIAL LIVE PERFORMANCE & SHOOTING MUSIC VIDEO FOR THE SINGLE "MAJESTIC'S" OFF THE UPCOMING STREET LIFE ALBUM....

AZ STAND UP!!!! 

http://soundcloud.com/djtranzo/mc-bener-one-majestics


----------



## KROWN ENT.- MC BENER ONE (Dec 2, 2011)

KROWN ENT.- MC BENER ONE said:


> THIS SAT IS THE BIG MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE 12-5PM THEN ITS THE HOLIDAY DONATION CAR HOP @ JAGUARS GOLD CLUB 6PM BROUGHT TO YOU BY KROWN ENT & MAJESTICSBRING OUT THE RIDES & HELP "MAJESTIC'S PHOENIX"
> MAKE A FAMILY'S HOLIDAY SEASON A LITTLE BETTER THIS YEAR
> 
> BRING A $5 UNWRAPPED TOY
> ...


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> IS THAT UNITY MIKE IN THE BLACK SHIRT! THAT FOOL EVERYWHERE


Nah, that vato is drinking tecate. (Mike drinks tecate only when he's out out budlite)


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 WE ARE SO HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Please bring the rides and some gifts out to this event to support St Joseph hospital in re placing toys game's, and other items that were stolen, its for a great cause please pass the word, thank you


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> MIKEE LOOK AT THE SPECIALS AT FRY'S!!!!


I LOVE FRYS



BigMandoAZ said:


> IS THAT UNITY MIKE IN THE BLACK SHIRT! THAT FOOL EVERYWHERE


EVERYWHERE THE BEER FLOWS!



unity1963 said:


> it looks like him


ALL BALD MEXICANS LOOK THE SAME TO YOU! LOL



Identity Original said:


> this is Unity Mike


NEGATIVE!



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :thumbsup:


FUCK NAW!



chilango's-67 said:


> Nah, that vato is drinking tecate. (Mike drinks tecate only when he's out out budlite)


MY NIKKA KNOW WHATS UP!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....__ 

Just want to give BIG PROPS to all the clubs that are hosting these Toy Drives. 
Like i tell everyone on our site....
LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE TOO!!!! :thumbsup:










Cause United....
We can make a difference! uffin:_


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

6065112147_d53df2d490_s.jpg... 4axlocx.gif (2.4 KB)


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

*MESA SUPERSHOW REGISTRATION FORMS*

Here you go! Click on the link below for your Registration and Vendor forms. Don't put it off. There are very limited spaces indoors, 6 to a approved club attach your pics, bring your A game cuz you know LA is. Anyone who remembers Mesa knows how packed it getsand with the amount of calls we've been getting I don't you to miss out!!! All the info is on the site or call the number on the web or Message me. THANK YOU!!! 

Bobby Q


http://mesasupershow.com/


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yung buck. LRM shows started in the real hood of Mesa. Society C.C. hosted the shows.
> 
> Any older homies in here remember hitting up them Mesa Shows?


no no no i was talkin bout the


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

68 impala/caprice hideaway headlights for sale 1200. 623 308 7756


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Yesterday, 05:47 PM #122201 
ART LOKS IDENTITY 








View Profile 








View Forum Posts 








Private Message 








View Blog Entries 








Visit Homepage 









IDENTITY TIL CASKET DROPS







 ​[HR][/HR]Join Date Jan 2010
Location HEART OF AZ! PHOENIX ARIZONA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Car Club IDENTITY CAR CLUB-ARIZONA
Posts 9,951


[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

unity_mike said:


> NINERS CLINCHED ALREADY FOOL!
> GET READY TO LOSE THIS WEEKEND!


thats rite niners will kick that ass!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

just added more to best of show now best of show $600 best bike $200 most club members $250 car hop $200 need pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or [email protected]​


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Lmao. Right Loks! this should be the first thing u see whenu log into the OG AZ SIDE!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

kraz13 said:


> thats rite niners will kick that ass!


HELL YEAH!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


*TIME???*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Magazine is now in the final stage for release, in the mean time stop by the site and check out the blog of flicks!

This past weekend we covered the Techniques Toy Drive 










and the Severed Ties Car Show










*=EL RUDY=*​


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



:cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *TIME???*


WHY YOU GOT TO BE ASKING QUESTIONS? LOL J/K
12-5 HOMIE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :inout:


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES LA FAMILIA IS BACK :wave:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:boink::boink::boink: :fool2:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


>


 WE ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :inout:


  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :boink: :fool2: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:naughty:I WOULD SO DIVE IN FACE FIRST!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:

:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :naughty:I WOULD SO DIVE IN FACE FIRST!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Mando you wouldn't know what to do with that! Lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... __


Lets blow this one up!!!! :thumbsup:










Support your local neighborhood 
car club....

I just check my calender and realized Rollerz is doing a Toy Drive on that day...
Can someone from Rollerz please verify that?_


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

yes! ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE CHAPTER IS DOING TOY DRIVE ON THE DEC.17 AT RENT-N-TIRE IN AZ AVE AND RAY ROAD...
STARTS AT 10AM -?
FOR MORE INFOE, CALL MOCO 480-233-4010


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> yes! ROLLERZ ONLY GLENDALE CHAPTER IS DOING TOY DRIVE ON THE DEC.17 AT RENT-N-TIRE IN AZ AVE AND RAY ROAD...
> STARTS AT 10AM -?
> FOR MORE INFOE, CALL MOCO 480-233-4010


THANK YOU SIR!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone from globe area hit me up im tryin to find someone there thxxxx


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE GOT A VINTAGE TAYLOR TOT STROLLER FROM THE EARLY 50's FOR SALE, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> this is Unity Mike



damn mike!!!!! acting a fool again!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yung buck. LRM shows started in the real hood of Mesa. Society C.C. hosted the shows.
> 
> Any older homies in here remember hitting up them Mesa Shows?


shit Al Luna was around when they were putting up lowrider stage coach shows, that old dirty bastard!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 10 guests)

BigMandoAZ
ENCINAS+
Mr.Chapa
IDENTITY OUT OF CONTROL:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP OUT OF CONTROL CAR CLUB AKA IDENTITY FAMILY


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

sand1 said:


> anyone from globe area hit me up im tryin to find someone there thxxxx


 Hit up playboi13!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> shit Al Luna was around when they were putting up lowrider stage coach shows, that old dirty bastard!!!!!!!


Damn, thats old!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> Damn, thats old!!


whats up tata, how you doing bro???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> WHAT UP OUT OF CONTROL CAR CLUB AKA IDENTITY FAMILY


WHAT UP FREEZIN SMILEY!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up tata, how you doing bro???


DOIN GOOD BENNY, HOPE ITS ALL GOOD WITH YOU! TELL THE WIFEY AND THE LIL HOMEYS I SAID HELLO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Damn, thats old!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IF YOU ARE DOWN TO ROLL TO THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE THIS SATURDAY. WE WILL BE HAVING A CARAVAN. WE WILL BE MEETING ON THE NW CORNER OF 51ST AND MCDOWELL AT 11 AM. KICK IT FOR A WHILE AND THEN ROLL TO THE PARK!!! BRING YOUR TOY(S) COOLERS AND CUPS AND LETS ENJOY THE DAY!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> DOIN GOOD BENNY, HOPE ITS ALL GOOD WITH YOU! TELL THE WIFEY AND THE LIL HOMEYS I SAID HELLO


real good homie and they said you havent came to visit so theyre gonna get a new tata if you dont get on the ball!!!!





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


lmao!!!!!!






Lunas64 said:


> IF YOU ARE DOWN TO ROLL TO THE MAJESTICES TOY DRIVE THIS SATURDAY. WE WILL BE HAVING A CARAVAN. WE WILL BE MEETING ON THE NW CORNER OF 51ST AND MCDOWELL AT 11 AM. KICK IT FOR A WHILE AND THEN ROLL TO THE PARK!!! BRING YOUR TOY(S) COOLERS AND CUPS AND LETS ENJOY THE DAY!!


sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it........................................................................................























w

t












f.............







































































 

*Ruben Alejandro Castro Sanchez
*

*Omg I watch this movie like 20 times and I still crying like if is the first time I see it (patch adams)*








LikeUnlike · · 4 minutes ago via mobile · 


 


*Ruben Madrigal* Biiiiiiitttttcccchhhhhhh 2 minutes ago · LikeUnlike ·  1
 *Art Loks* gona have tata pull ur pimp card!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 seconds ago · LikeUnlike









​
Write a comment...





:thumbsup:
my homie is sensitive!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> real good homie and they said you havent came to visit so theyre gonna get a new tata if you dont get on the ball!!!!
> 
> GET A CARDINAL FAN TATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





ANYTHING TO GET BEER OUT OF ME WATCH,,,,,,, FINE FINE FINE!!!!!:buttkick:


BENS LIL BOY MY HOMIE,,, DONT MESS WIT ME OUTSIDE :banghead:THE CLUB TATA,,,, OR THATS UR BOOTY KIT!!!:ninja:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> IF YOU ARE DOWN TO ROLL TO THE MAJESTICES TOY DRIVE THIS SATURDAY. WE WILL BE HAVING A CARAVAN. WE WILL BE MEETING ON THE NW CORNER OF 51ST AND MCDOWELL AT 11 AM. KICK IT FOR A WHILE AND THEN ROLL TO THE PARK!!! BRING YOUR TOY(S) COOLERS AND CUPS AND LETS ENJOY THE DAY!!



Is that lowrider time or real time? Are you bringing sodas cause the flier said no beer?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> IF YOU ARE DOWN TO ROLL TO THE MAJESTICES TOY DRIVE THIS SATURDAY. WE WILL BE HAVING A CARAVAN. WE WILL BE MEETING ON THE NW CORNER OF 51ST AND MCDOWELL AT 11 AM. KICK IT FOR A WHILE AND THEN ROLL TO THE PARK!!! BRING YOUR TOY(S) COOLERS AND CUPS AND LETS ENJOY THE DAY!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP HOMIES LA FAMILIA IS BACK :wave:


Welcome bak homie. We need more nalga posted up. Its been dry around these parts


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Welcome bak homie. We need more nalga posted up. Its been dry around these parts


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Is that lowrider time or real time? Are you bringing sodas cause the flier said no beer?


Lol Homey! Hope it's real time! Ya. We. Are bringing Sprites!yu know why? We are out of Control!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Dose anyone have a extra hydrolic motor chrome that you would like to sale. Need one for this weekend. Pm me Thanks, Mark


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ANYTHING TO GET BEER OUT OF ME WATCH,,,,,,, FINE FINE FINE!!!!!:buttkick:
> 
> 
> BENS LIL BOY MY HOMIE,,, DONT MESS WIT ME OUTSIDE :banghead:THE CLUB TATA,,,, OR THATS UR BOOTY KIT!!!:ninja:


and you know thais maaaaaaaannnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


MHIO!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


ohhhh my!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

dads86regal said:


> Dose anyone have a extra hydrolic motor chrome that you would like to sale. Need one for this weekend. Pm me Thanks, Mark


i have one............... but its burned out!!!!!!! lol you can have it!!!!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Props to IDENTITY car club representing in LRM... AZ on tha come up. And Cedric cabales reppin too.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Welcome bak homie. We need more nalga posted up. Its been dry around these parts


HAHA WAS UP PLAYBOI13 ILL BE POSTIN I SEE ART HASNT LOST IT


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> i have one............... but its burned out!!!!!!! lol you can have it!!!!


Nice!! now I could have to bad motors.... Lol pick it up later.... Lmas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

QUEEZY said:


> Props to IDENTITY car club representing in LRM... AZ on tha come up. And Cedric cabales reppin too.


 which lrm issue????? what we do now,,, we outa control again????? damn shit dont stop!!!! thanks homie,,,,see if i get fined in lrm!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

dads86regal said:


> Nice!! now I could have to bad motors.... Lol pick it up later.... Lmas



lol jk


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

dads86regal said:


> Dose anyone have a extra hydrolic motor chrome that you would like to sale. Need one for this weekend. Pm me Thanks, Mark


calm down on the gas hopping! lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:

__Gonna be a good one! :thumbsup:










Please come out and support this firme car club...
Not to mention the kids! :thumbsup:



Here goes another pic from the "Carl Hayden Car Show".....










_


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up az side just passing threw showing sum luv see all u homies in march


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

Galaxieriderz said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Techniquesphx said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Techniquesphx said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Techniquesphx said:


>


BAD ASS PICS BROTHER!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TOY DRIVE LOCATION CHANGE: Do to some complications on having the toy drive on hospital campus, we were able to get a spot at Oaxaca restaurant 1516 w van buren St Phoenix AZ 85007 Same date and time Dec 18th 11am-4pm. Bring the rides and support a great cause on replenishing the toys that were stolen from St Joseph s Hospital


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR LOKS PUTTING IN SOME WORK TODAY GOOD JOB BRO.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if anyone needs pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or at [email protected]


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> calm down on the gas hopping! lol


he's clowning all over the south side!!!!!! lol



Techniquesphx said:


>


nice pics bro thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY;14890767[URL="http://imageshack.us/" said:


> [/URL]


2,3,1.........



smiley602 said:


> MR LOKS PUTTING IN SOME WORK TODAY GOOD JOB BRO.


whats up ***** me deves feria o que chingados!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

locdownmexikan
Lunas64
whats up homies????


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


oh my lord... where to put my face first...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> 2,3,1.........
> 
> 
> whats up ***** me deves feria o que chingados!!!!!


FUCK NO MUFUCKA YA TE IVA IR A LLEBAR FLORES A TU CASA PENSE QUE TE DESAPARESISTE LOCO.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

QUE ONDA PLAYBOY


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ​


mas nalgonas porfa


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> locdownmexikan
> Lunas64
> whats up homies????


Sup Ben!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wait for it........................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asshole


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Ben!


FTFP


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA WAS UP PLAYBOI13 ILL BE POSTIN I SEE ART HASNT LOST IT


what up homie.. yes art lokz alway got the nalga on deck


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:run:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> QUE ONDA PLAYBOY


sup senor


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

locdownmexikan said:


> Asshole





locdownmexikan said:


> FTFP



:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHILLEN HERE AT WORK CARNAL YOU GOING TO THE TOYS FOR TOTS EVENTS THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

locdownmexikan said:


> Asshole


:h5:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> :roflmao:


Sup Meathead!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

In case we dont see all of you homies ,
Marry Christmas !!!!!!!! Happy Newyear !!!!!








From Thee Knights Image Family


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​



:thumbsup:------:h5:-------:worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> Sup Meathead!


Chillin homie.... Dealing with this pregnant wife of mine... hno: :chuck: :run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno:



















:x:











:h5:
















:tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Props to Identity fam....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :thumbsup: Props to Identity fam....


Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :thumbsup: Props to Identity fam....


THANKS BRO,,,,,,ONE PROUD MOFO RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

looking for a set of 4 or 4.5 ton coils hit me up if you or know of someone who has them


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS YOU GUYS LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!p.s. CHECK OUT CLEMENTE SEXY ASS!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Good job IDENTITY. BAD AZZ PIC 


I like the way u guys parked Ur rides


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good job IDENTITY. BAD AZZ PIC
> 
> 
> I like the way u guys parked Ur rides


Thanks man it took us 3 hours to do that, damn beer breaks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az side need some help...lookin for 4 solenoids,,,,,hit me up!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> az side need some help...lookin for 4 solenoids,,,,,hit me up!!!


Orlies


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> az side need some help...lookin for 4 solenoids,,,,,hit me up!!!


autozone open 24hrs on the northside


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Orlies


:twak:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :twak:


Pro hopper


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK NO MUFUCKA YA TE IVA IR A LLEBAR FLORES A TU CASA PENSE QUE TE DESAPARESISTE LOCO.


aqui estoy en vivo y en todo color loko, 



Lunas64 said:


> Sup Ben!


whats up tata hope to see you and the rest of the homies on sunday at the toy drive!!!!!!!!




locdownmexikan said:


> FTFP


FY2P!!!!



unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARYVEIW PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​


DAMN BEER FUCKS WITH YOUR SPELLING HOMIE!!!!! LOL!!!!!



Knightstalker said:


> Chillin homie.... Dealing with this pregnant wife of mine... hno: :chuck: :run:


AW SHIT HOMIE, I DIDNT KNOW THAT!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS TO THE BOTH OF YOU BRO!!



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


LOOKING GOOD HOMIES....... PUTTING AZ ON THE MAP!!!!!



BigMandoAZ said:


> Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:


WHATS UP MANDO, CAN YOU CALL ME HOMIE GOTTA GET SOME INFO BRO!!!!!




joe 2 64s said:


> Good job IDENTITY. BAD AZZ PIC
> 
> 
> I like the way u guys parked Ur rides












JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA J/K



ENCINAS said:


> Thanks man it took us 3 hours to do that, damn beer breaks


FUCKIN BORRACHOS!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> aqui estoy en vivo y en todo color loko,
> 
> 
> whats up tata hope to see you and the rest of the homies on sunday at the toy drive!!!!!!!!
> ...


I cut and pasted Ernies post!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

swapmeet & car show this saturday & sunday, indoor swapmart, 27th & camelback


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... __:thumbsup:

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!:biggrin:

Everyone please be safe from Lowrider Style Car Club.....


TOMORROW!!!!











And if you have'nt went to our website to see the best pic's of the Carl Hayden Show....
Here's one for the Mighty USO CC! 










United....
We can make a difference. _


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

Free-4-All Swapmeet old & new car & Truck Parts Dec 10th & 11th come out Free Spot's this weekend make some extra xmas money @ indoor Swapmart 27th ave & camelback rd in parking Lot. call mc 602-400-1868 to reserve a spot.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow! free spots, cant beat that!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> az side need some help...lookin for 4 solenoids,,,,,hit me up!!!


Don't buy the cheap Autozone solenoids. Get with Frank and invest in the good ones! Ask Mando about the cheapies!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Don't buy the cheap Autozone solenoids. Get with Frank and invest in the good ones! Ask Mando about the cheapies!!


oh i already be knowin bout autozone boss!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDENTITY CC TTT Congrats


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Much props to IDENTITY. Looking good.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for Identity


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> az side need some help...lookin for 4 solenoids,,,,,hit me up!!!


let me kno whre u find some good ones.. i had to get some
old ford style duralast.. couldnt find any accumax..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

jose ... sheck it out mayne..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP ART LOKS


aqui nomas!!!!!! que tal brother!!!you goin to this?? and what happend estavas perdido!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> aqui nomas!!!!!! que tal brother!!!you goin to this?? and what happend estavas perdido!!!


HAHA NA HOMIE COMPUTER WASNT WORKIN / YA I SHOULD BE GOIN.. YOU GOIN?


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> let me kno whre u find some good ones.. i had to get some
> old ford style duralast.. couldnt find any accumax..


The ones I got from autozone have been workin good for me...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> The ones I got from autozone have been work good for me...


coo.. thats what i got in there now.. so i hope they hold up..


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

If not they have warranty just dont take them all at once


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> If not they have warranty just dont take them all at once


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> coo.. thats what i got in there now.. so i hope they hold up..


im running 4 optimas in my blazer. autozone solenoids dont hold up for me. I get my solenoids at Franks Hydraulics. Accumax are the best! Havent had to change any out for a minute. They are $10ea. Better quality and save money for a caguama:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> az side need some help...lookin for 4 solenoids,,,,,hit me up!!!


Franks got them. go get em boboso!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Franks got them. go get em boboso!


Too funny


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Too funny


SPELL CHECK DAT FOO DOCKER!!!!:buttkick:

BABOSO!!!!!!!!!!!!! GUEY!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: project we workin on at the shop
before







now








what will be after :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave: project we workin on at the shop
> before
> View attachment 405469
> 
> ...


Nice keep updated pics looks like a good project


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave: project we workin on at the shop
> before
> View attachment 405469
> 
> ...


Nice project man.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

97TownCar said:


> The ones I got from autozone have been workin good for me...


the red ones are good not the black ones



unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​


UNITY CAR CLUB BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

EAST SIDE HYDRO DELIVERD "TRULY YOUR$" TO DA CRIB!!!!! 

THANKS FELLAS!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> EAST SIDE HYDRO DELIVERD "TRULY YOUR$" TO DA CRIB!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FELLAS!!!



:worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> EAST SIDE HYDRO DELIVERD "TRULY YOUR$" TO DA CRIB!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FELLAS!!!



are we gonna see it today?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY CAR CLUB MEETING UP AT 11AM-ish AT THE PARKING LOT ON 51ST & MCDOWELL AND THEN CRUISE TO MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE. EVERYONE INVITED TO TAKE A CRUISE WITH US!:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> the red ones are good not the black ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


>





unity_mike said:


> WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT ON DEC. 11TH FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME JUST BRING A TOY.
> ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:



__It's the weekend homie's....
Please be safe out there.


TODAY!!!!!!_


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS UNDER THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW AND CHECK
OUT THE ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


Marry Christmas & Happy Newyear ,
From Thee Knights Image Carclub Family 
Seeee !! Ya ! in February ......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:.......................:nicoderm:..........................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:..............:h5:..............:worship:..............:worship:..............:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

All I want for Christmas !!!
is my two front teeth , Haaaaaaaa !


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Sneek peek of Majestics Toy Drive!!!!!! :cheesy:








_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Marry Christmas & Happy Newyear ,
> From Thee Knights Image Carclub Family
> Seeee !! Ya ! in February ......



THANKS KNIGHTS IMAGE....HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS......AND WE WILL SEE U GUYS DOWN HERE BE PREPARED TOPARTY AFTER THE SHOW AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS EARLY...CUZ THEY WILL GO FAST HOMIES....UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA, AZ


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just a few more pics from Majestics Toy Drive!!!!! :biggrin:






































Goodtimes!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Majestics C.C. Thanks for hosting a great turnout
Majestics Toy Drive gets better and better every year 
Had so much fun I forgot to take pics to post that's how good it was, IN THE STREETS came out with their first premier issue THANKS to EL WHYMER and his staff got my copy well worth it, was good to see everyone out their today


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


I see AL telling everyone his (how big of fish story) again


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Majestics C.C. Thanks for hosting a great turnout
> Majestics Toy Drive gets better and better every year
> Had so much fun I forgot to take pics to post that's how good it was, IN THE STREETS came out with their first premier issue THANKS to EL WHYMER and his staff got my copy well worth it, was good to see everyone out their today


x96......tata henry,,,, thanks for the 30 pack!!! ALL THE MAJESTICS FAM... YOU MADE GOOD ON SANTAS LIST THIS YEAR!!!!!

DAMN I WONDER IF YOU ALL MISSED ME OR MY TRUCK???? OR THE BEER IN THE TRUCK!!! :roflmao:

BAD ASS BEIN WITH MY IDENTITY FAMILY AS ALWAYS.....

AND EVEN BETTER BEIN WITH MY AZ-SIDE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS BIG MANDO FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Da $ shot


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> im running 4 optimas in my blazer. autozone solenoids dont hold up for me. I get my solenoids at Franks Hydraulics. Accumax are the best! Havent had to change any out for a minute. They are $10ea. Better quality and save money for a caguama:thumbsup:


Hell ya. Coo. My homie had some extras so I'm good now.
But gracia homie. Ill probly get some spares tho


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





Nice pic but I almost broke my neck.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:finger:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT TODAY FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.WE WILL HAVE A TV OUT AT THE PARK TO WATCH THE FOOTBALL GAMES. GO NINERS!!!!!​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

Today!!!!!

WHATS UP AZ, UNITY CAR CLUB WILL BE THROWING A TOY FOR TOTS FOR THE CARTWRIGHT SCHOOL DISTRICT TODAY FROM 12-5 AT MARIVUE PARK 55TH AVE AND OSBORN.
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME JUST BRING A TOY. 
ALL SUPPORT WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.WE WILL HAVE A TV OUT AT THE PARK TO WATCH THE FOOTBALL GAMES. GO NINERS!!!!!

Then after there this.....










Cause United ......
We can make a difference! :thumbsup:
​
_


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_








Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_

Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pedal Car Shoot was badass! Special thanks to: Majestics - GoodLife - Rollerz Only - Identity for bringing out their pedal cars for this shoot. Will have pics up on my website tomorrow.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice photo right there mando! Can't wait to see the other ones!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> THANKS KNIGHTS IMAGE....HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS......AND WE WILL SEE U GUYS DOWN HERE BE PREPARED TOPARTY AFTER THE SHOW AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS EARLY...CUZ THEY WILL GO FAST HOMIES....UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA, AZ[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks Homie , I have a good friend that lives in yuma , so that will save me some money
> for more beer . Haaaaa ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5:...........:wave:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

another win!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## henry castillo (Dec 19, 2008)

FROM ALL THE MAJESTICS CHAPTERS IN AZ WE LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP TO THE TOY DRIVE WE ARE ONLY SUCCESSFUL CAUSE OF YOUR SUPPORT .

AGAIN THX


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ON BEHALF OF UNITY CAR CLUB, WHO SHOWED UP TO OUR FIRST TOY DRIVE, AND FOR SUPPORTNG US TODAY.
IT MEANT ALOT TO US. THANKS FOR ALL THE DONATIONS AND TOYS. ITS GOING TO A GOOD CAUSE. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 406035


O___O


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

JM0NEY said:


> View attachment 406189
> another win!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hell yea ...x 64 





Who next ....lol


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Pedal Car Shoot was badass! Special thanks to: Majestics - GoodLife - Rollerz Only - Identity for bringing out their pedal cars for this shoot. Will have pics up on my website tomorrow.


Cool pic :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Do to the complication of having the toy drive at the hospital we have got a new location


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....__ 

Its wet and its raining.....
Please be safe homies.:happysad:


Here goes a few pic's of the Unity CC Toy Drive from one of our members.....:wow:




























Looks like some GOODTIMES!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


henry castillo said:


> FROM ALL THE MAJESTICS CHAPTERS IN AZ WE LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP TO THE TOY DRIVE WE ARE ONLY SUCCESSFUL CAUSE OF YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> AGAIN THX





neto 65 said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ON BEHALF OF UNITY CAR CLUB, WHO SHOWED UP TO OUR FIRST TOY DRIVE, AND FOR SUPPORTNG US TODAY.
> IT MEANT ALOT TO US. THANKS FOR ALL THE DONATIONS AND TOYS. ITS GOING TO A GOOD CAUSE. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS :thumbsup:





TREND SETTER said:


> Do to the complication of having the toy drive at the hospital we have got a new location
> View attachment 406433


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

neto 65 said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ON BEHALF OF UNITY CAR CLUB, WHO SHOWED UP TO OUR FIRST TOY DRIVE, AND FOR SUPPORTNG US TODAY.
> IT MEANT ALOT TO US. THANKS FOR ALL THE DONATIONS AND TOYS. ITS GOING TO A GOOD CAUSE. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS :thumbsup:


x66


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_ 

Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

JM0NEY said:


> View attachment 406189
> another win!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup: HELL YA A GOOD COMEBACK


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

GO GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 406567
> View attachment 406567


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

found these in the tucsons finest thread.....tuc town lookin good!!



















:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

_*SATURDAY NOV. 19TH OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDING CAR SHOW
I WAS HAVIN SOME CAMERA ISSUES COULDNT GET IT TO TAKE GOOD INDOOR PICS AND IT DIED BEFORE I GOT ANY OUTSIDE SHOTS, SNAPPED A FEW WITH THE CAMERA PHONE BUT MISSED ALOT....SICK SHOW!!!

*_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Pedal Car Shoot was badass! Special thanks to: Majestics - GoodLife - Rollerz Only - Identity for bringing out their pedal cars for this shoot. Will have pics up on my website tomorrow.


damn homie.. u aint no joke with that camera.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Its fucken dead in here today...al must be out docking with chapa and rick!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Its fucken dead in here today...al must be out docking with chapa and rick!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Hahahahahahahahaah


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone want to buy a daily driver hit me up via pm as Im selling a 2003 lancer oz rally edition, color yellow , automatic. It has scratches on the passenger side (got a 700.00 estimate to fix) and the ac fan needs replaced (300 estimate from brakes plus). Recently replaced all brakes (work done by Sands Chevy). Anyway it books at 4,300 private party and 2,800 trade in value in fair condition. Im selling it for 2,000 firm.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

On behalf of In The Streets Magazine, Thank you to everyone that came by, showed love, bought the magazine and ITS gear this weekend! You are what makes this project happen!!! - EL RUDY








​


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Anyone want to buy a daily driver hit me up via pm as Im selling a 2003 lancer oz rally edition, color yellow , automatic. It has scratches on the passenger side (got a 700.00 estimate to fix) and the ac fan needs replaced (300 estimate from brakes plus). Recently replaced all brakes (work done by Sands Chevy). Anyway it books at 4,300 private party and 2,800 trade in value in fair condition. Im selling it for 2,000 firm.


 I think Art Loks always wanted a Lancer !!!!!!!!!!!!!Here you go Art!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for all you homies do for AZ 



ForeverMobinChevys said:


> On behalf of In The Streets Magazine, Thank you to everyone that came by, showed love, bought the magazine and ITS gear this weekend! You are what makes this project happen!!! - EL RUDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> I think Art Loks always wanted a Lancer !!!!!!!!!!!!!Here you go Art!!!!!!!!!!


he dont take messican money!!!!!!!!!:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5:Respect is earned...
:thumbsup:Honesty is appreciated...
:yes:Trust is gained...
and Loyalty is returned...



thats where the Art Loks salute came from!!!!!!!!!!
:finger:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Just opened up the new LRM.... Congrats Identity !


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/50aWU.jpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:GONNA GET A SET OF THESE FOR MY HOMIE ART :roflmao:BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

sup az


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LowIndyd said:


> Just opened up the new LRM.... Congrats Identity !


Thanks Bro, Appreciate it!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Bad Ass Pics


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks Bro, Appreciate it!


 Not a problem!  That's definitely gotta make you guys proud. Good look! Have a good one!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> Just opened up the new LRM.... Congrats Identity !


thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont be stranger come on in and get wit da program!!!! especially tuesdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this ones for tata luna!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

View attachment 406533


View attachment 406514


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Them bows is dragging on the ground :thumbsup: Badass pic


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :thumbsup:GONNA GET A SET OF THESE FOR MY HOMIE ART :roflmao:BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HELL YEAH I NEED SOME OF THOSE!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LowIndyd said:


> Just opened up the new LRM.... Congrats Identity !


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

neto 65 said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE ON BEHALF OF UNITY CAR CLUB, WHO SHOWED UP TO OUR FIRST TOY DRIVE, AND FOR SUPPORTNG US TODAY.
> IT MEANT ALOT TO US. THANKS FOR ALL THE DONATIONS AND TOYS. ITS GOING TO A GOOD CAUSE. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:We had a good time.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics homie, keep up good work also Congrats on magazine 



BigMandoAZ said:


> Pedal Car Shoot was badass! Special thanks to: Majestics - GoodLife - Rollerz Only - Identity for bringing out their pedal cars for this shoot. Will have pics up on my website tomorrow.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Brown Society said:


> :nicoderm:


qvo tulas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :h5:Respect is earned...
> :thumbsup:Honesty is appreciated...
> :yes:Trust is gained...
> and Loyalty is returned...
> ...


 great quote... I may have a new signature :run:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Nice pics homie, keep up good work also Congrats on magazine


Thanks bro! LRM aint gonna stop! 



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> great quote... I may have a new signature :run:


Fuckn nalga kisser!!!! Lmao!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> Fuckn nalga kisser!!!! Lmao!


:twak: Pinche Meathead... :buttkick:

:roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> :twak: Pinche Meathead... :buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao:


Sup Bro! Hear it's cold where you are at?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> Sup Bro! Hear it's cold where you are at?



Naaahhh... 


if you're an eskimo...


hno: It's been cold as fuck... rainy today, probably gonna turn into snow later... :biggrin:

only 35 degrees right now


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> Naaahhh...
> 
> 
> if you're an eskimo...
> ...


Thats not bad, stay warm Ese!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES :wave: ILL BE ROLLIN THRU FOR ALL U TORTA LOVERS TOMARROW


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Art Buck said:


> Thats not bad, stay warm Ese!


Got my hoodie, beanie and gloves


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP ART !!!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Love The Pc of My Son Thanks Mando


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING AZ


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 406907


I'm wide awake now thanks wow


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> GM AZ SIDE


Good day to you too


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Good day to you too


WILL GET BETTER AFTER THE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

START IT WITH A VIDEO FIRST ENJOY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ





la familia c.c. Az said:


> GM AZ SIDE


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by la familia c.c. Az: GM AZ SIDE Good day to you too


la familia c.c. Az said:


> GM AZ SIDE


Good morning have good day,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Good day to you too


Good morning kind sir you, have good day


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ


Good morning sir, have a good morning


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 406903


Was up bro see you homies Sunday


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....__ 

"Pic of the Day" 

This is one my favorite pic's of the Unity Toy Drive!










Lil Alex (Pee Wee) Prez of the Phx Az Chapter with ours truly...Big Ben!

Special thanks to Unity and all the other clubs who have welcome this new rebuildt chapter with open arms....:thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 406894
> WAZZUP ART !!!!!!


fuckin a great way to start my day!!!! wat up homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ill be back,,, gotta go get some hoes to come to tortat tuesday!!!!!


becauce trend setter started this day off with a salute,,, im gona say 








torta tuesday is in full effect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

some of the tortas might need a ride!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.tangasmix.com/verfull.php?pid=553184


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

They wanna ride in the little white machine in the background!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> They wanna ride in the little white machine in the background!


The luv machine


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning Sir Loks 



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ill be back,,, gotta go get some hoes to come to tortat tuesday!!!!!
> 
> 
> becauce trend setter started this day off with a salute,,, im gona say
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































































http://refer.ccbill.com/cgi-bin/clicks.cgi?CA=920029-0000&PA=1100273


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning Sir Loks













































http://refer.ccbill.com/cgi-bin/cli...912&HTML=http://www.MeganQt.com/index.php?t=rhttp://refer.ccbill.com/cgi-bin/cli...912&HTML=http://www.MeganQt.com/index.php?t=rhttp://www.layitlow.com/_content/trailer.wmv


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















http://join.1by-day.com/track/MTEwNTA0NDo1OjE/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































http://www.layitlow.com/mcontent/13/02.mpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://refer.ccbill.com/cgi-bin/cli...0912&HTML=http://facedownassupuniversity.com/http://refer.ccbill.com/cgi-bin/clicks.cgi?CA=918122-0000&PA=1107795&HTML=http://www.bikiniriot.com/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....__
> 
> "Pic of the Day"
> 
> ...



I will be the first to call BULLSHIT on claiming that this IS the picture of the day!!


Lol!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Any of these are the pic of day! LMFAO !


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ILL BE BACK WITH MORE TORTA PICS GOT ABT 100 MORE SAVED


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835 


 ​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT said:


> _CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
> Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
> Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
> Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

we all know who this is for!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i took this one of her last nite!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn OG AZ side is back in full force...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> damn OG:boink: AZ side is back in full force...[/QUOTE]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

View attachment 407075


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I will be the first to call BULLSHIT on claiming that this IS the picture of the day!!
> 
> 
> Lol!


CAN'T ARGUE WITH DAT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THIS FOR U ART LOKS


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

IM DONE FOR NOW HOMIES EARLY CHRISTMAS PRESENT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THIS FOR U ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

10 pages of tortas,,, not bad,,, i know alot of red x's but gives you time to breaf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








http://ww4.actiongirls.com/gallery17/Veronika-Zemanova-gallery/actiongirlsvzisback221.jpg


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

if i get banned fuckit,,, it was worth it!!!
:finger:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

torta overload....









must fap











but at work, cant...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> torta overload....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side,,, im done for the day....bout to cut to the crib!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

pretty sure its gonna be like this for the rest of the night!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


More cottage cheese than Shamrock foods!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Mando was this pic taken at Mustang Sally's? LOL!:squint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Mando was this pic taken at Mustang Sally's? LOL!:squint:


IDK, luna sent it to me.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> IDK, luna sent it to me.


Lol Luna is outta control!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

State 2 state


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up homies


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Lol Luna is outta control!



yup


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KWICK ? AZ SIDE


:dunno:Can you die from constipation? 
:dunno:



I'm a little worried with how full of shit some people arehno:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know who , besides Coker, makes 15" WW Tires?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up az whats crackin???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


shamrock called........ they said they want their cottage cheese back!!!!!!!!! lmao!!!!



chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


whats up homie


Knightstalker said:


> :ninja: :sprint:


puro pinchi lokon in the house!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


yuck looks like that time of the month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

layitlow is a stupid ass piece of shit website now fuck all the mothafuckers who made it like this


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> layitlow is a stupid ass piece of shit website now fuck all the mothafuckers who made it like this


Like, wait wrong web site, but good call Ben


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout::wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well we just updated our website and we're featuring the Chevito CC Toy Drive! But we would really like to feature one of very own AZ Toy Drives. So if anyone has 20 real nice pic's of any of the Toy Drives past our coming up please pm me. Lets show the world how AZ does it! :thumbsup:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html










Cause UNITED....
we can make a difference! 
_


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

[h=6]Carl Hayden Toy Drive/ Show & Shine

Saturday, December 17 at 10:00am at Park Central Deli

DJ DANNY BOY live in the Mixx, Santa Claus, Free dessert, And some of the Valleys Cleanest Cars! What more do U need THIS WEEKEND[/h]


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835 


 ​


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Team DOCKERS where @ it again yesterday huh! Non punani getting mofos! Hahahahaha


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up bro see you homies Sunday


FO SHO Sounds good


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Who sings the remake to reuntied. "lowriding" and it feels so good


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> Who sings the remake to reuntied. "lowriding" and it feels so good


Art Loks, but i wouldn't recommend it


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 407465


I SEEN THIS ON AZCENTRAL I THOUGH I WOULD SHARE IT WITH YOU GUYS:

Since the children who visit the clinic have special needs, all toys donated must be new to minimize germs. The hospital cannot accept items like skateboards or bicycles, and it will not take any stuffed animals or violent toys.
Toys for the preschool-toddler age group -- dolls, balls and games, among others -- are preferred.


Read more: http://www.azcentral.com/community/...toy-donations-stolen-worth.html#ixzz1gWudfo9O


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> layitlow is a stupid ass piece of shit website now fuck all the mothafuckers who made it like this


X07153198561735631758713490571398571395719834718371983567624760


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> Art Loks, but i wouldn't recommend it


Lmao


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Art Loks, but i wouldn't recommend it


Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Art Loks, but i wouldn't recommend it


DATS BULLSHIT,,,,,, DA T-PAIN AUTO TUNE REMIX IS OF THE HOOK!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Art Loks, but i wouldn't recommend it





MARINATE said:


> Lmao





playboi13 said:


> Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE


A BIG OLE MACANA IS UP THE AZ SIDE!!! THIS SHIT SUCKS DONKEE HUEVOS,,, NO BODY GETS ON THIS SHIT NO MORE,,,IM GONA SAY IT,,,ITS BIG BENS FAULT GOT ME ALL PISSED OFF AND SHIT AT THE MAN!!! OR THE MEN!!!! OR WHOEVER INT THE HELL FUCKED THIS SHIT UP!!!

NEW LAY IT LOW IS BAD FOR LA RAZA MANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


YUP THATS HOW I WOKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show and concert in tucson arizona with zig zag .brown boy .do or die .2000$ in cash giveaways for more information hit me up at [email protected] or call me at 5209073656 ​


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> Who sings the remake to reuntied. "lowriding" and it feels so good


wasn't that frost


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> wasn't that frost


 Ya that is Frost


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IS TODAY WHAT THE FAWK WEDNESDAY????









WAIT 4 IT













HOLD ON










WTF???


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

.. but do you know who sings the song homie.. 




ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> wasn't that frost


hmmm.. ima have to look it up.. cant find it for shit..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Ya that is Frost


are you sure joe... pics or it didnt happen..


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> IS TODAY WHAT THE FAWK WEDNESDAY????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Ha ha


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


Whazzzzzzzzzz uuuuuuuupp


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> are you sure joe... pics or it didnt happen..


 I think its on that album (When HellA freezes over)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Whazzzzzzzzzz uuuuuuuupp


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> I think its on that album (When HellA freezes over)


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Ya that is Frost


ok.. its not frost.. that song is lowrider...
the one im talkin bout is 
"lowridin and it feels so goood.....
supersidin thru your neighborhood.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ok.. its not frost.. that song is lowrider...
> the one im talkin bout is
> "lowridin and it feels so goood.....
> supersidin thru your neighborhood.


oh damn.. ur right.. my bad.. thanks homies..
it is on the when hell.a freezes over album..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> oh damn.. ur right.. my bad.. thanks homies..
> it is on the when hell.a freezes over album..


http://rapidshare.com/files/157760972/Kid_frost_-_when_hell_a_freezes_over.rar


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/157760972/Kid_frost_-_when_hell_a_freezes_over.rar


ima need u to burn dis album homie..


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

[h=2][/h] _CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835 


​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

[h=6]"ROLLIN' ON Z'S" 
SHIRTS ARE AVAILABLE TODAY!!!! MEN SIZES 4X AND ABOVE ARE $25.00. MEN'S M TO 3X ARE 20.00.[/h]







​


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> ima need u to burn dis album homie..


ya sabes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chapa (Nov 21, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Whatz up Az


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Mr.Chapa (Nov 21, 2011)

Good morning in AZ side


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good morning AzSide


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Good morning AzSide


Good morning, and happy bday to Mr LOKS


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Loks


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Happy B Day Loco


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:

__And Happy Birthday Arts Loks!!!! :cheesy:





















United....
We can make a difference! :thumbsup:_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ya sabes!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAPPY B DAY LOKITA!:run:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy Beerthday Mijo! Have a good one!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


I WANT MORE OF THIS ONE RIITCH HERR!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

happy bday lokita


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning, and happy bday to Mr LOKS





ENCINAS said:


> Happy birthday Loks





PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> Happy B Day Loco





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :biggrin:
> 
> __And Happy Birthday Arts Loks!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...





chevycaprice89 said:


> HAPPY B DAY LOKITA!:run:





Lunas64 said:


> Happy Beerthday Mijo! Have a good one!





















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Mr ART LOK 

AND MANY MORE 

64 JOE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Happy birthday Mr ART LOK
> 
> AND MANY MORE
> 
> 64 JOE


 THANKS 6FOE!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> More cottage cheese than Shamrock foods!



That Aint no-shit !! Jaaaaaa Haaaaa .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy birthday !!! Mr LOKS ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> A BIG OLE MACANA IS UP THE AZ SIDE!!! THIS SHIT SUCKS DONKEE HUEVOS,,, NO BODY GETS ON THIS SHIT NO MORE,,,IM GONA SAY IT,,,ITS BIG BENS FAULT GOT ME ALL PISSED OFF AND SHIT AT THE MAN!!! OR THE MEN!!!! OR WHOEVER INT THE HELL FUCKED THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> NEW LAY IT LOW IS BAD FOR LA RAZA MANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Wowzers ??


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> layitlow is a stupid ass piece of shit website now fuck all the mothafuckers who made it like this




Haaaaaa !! Whats up Mr Ben ......


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ART LOKS!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ART LOKZ.... 
HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ART!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mr.Loks!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> I WANT MORE OF THIS ONE RIITCH HERR!!



HAPPY BDAY HOMIE

HERES MORE OF HER


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Happy birthday !!! Mr LOKS ..





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Wowzers ??





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ART LOKS!!!!!!!





playboi13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ART LOKZ....
> HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY HOMIE





unity_mike said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ART!





bullet50 said:


> Happy Birthday, Mr.Loks!!





la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAPPY BDAY HOMIE
> 
> HERES MORE OF HER
> 
> ...





:wave:

THANKS HOMIES,,,,, I JUST GOT BACK FORM ZIPPS FOR LUNCH,,,, DAMN GOT A LIL BUZZED,,, WENT TO BEST BUY,, GOT ME A NEW CAMERA FOR WHEN IM OUT WITCHA ALL!!!!! AND WENT TO AUTO CULTURE TO PRICE A COVER FOR MY LO LOL,,, AND FOR MY WORK TRUCK,,, TONITE IM GONA SIT BACK AND EAT SOME CAKE,,, AS FAST AS I CAN,, AND IM GONA GET A LIL FUCKET UP!!!!!!!!!! JUST A LIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Hope you aint out DOCKING on your berfday!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAPPY BDAY HOMIE
> 
> HERES MORE OF HER
> 
> ...


:worship::worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :wave:
> 
> THANKS HOMIES,,,,, I JUST GOT BACK FORM ZIPPS FOR LUNCH,,,, DAMN GOT A LIL BUZZED,,, WENT TO BEST BUY,, GOT ME A NEW CAMERA FOR WHEN IM OUT WITCHA ALL!!!!! AND WENT TO AUTO CULTURE TO PRICE A COVER FOR MY LO LOL,,, AND FOR MY WORK TRUCK,,, TONITE IM GONA SIT BACK AND EAT SOME CAKE,,, AS FAST AS I CAN,, AND IM GONA GET A LIL FUCKET UP!!!!!!!!!! JUST A LIL!!!!!!!!!


Happy birthday Lokz


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> MARINATE<<<<<<<<<<pro!!
> Hope you aint out DOCKING on your berfday!


naw bro i leave that shit to the pro's!:thumbsup:
im gonna sip on this tonight,,,this my shit!!!!!











Knightstalker said:


> Happy birthday Lokz


thank you homie just cold chillin ,,, maybe cut to the shop,,, have a beer with my homie,,,and then start on that bottle!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :wave:
> 
> THANKS HOMIES,,,,, I JUST GOT BACK FORM ZIPPS FOR LUNCH,,,, DAMN GOT A LIL BUZZED,,, WENT TO BEST BUY,, GOT ME A NEW CAMERA FOR WHEN IM OUT WITCHA ALL!!!!! AND WENT TO AUTO CULTURE TO PRICE A COVER FOR MY LO LOL,,, AND FOR MY WORK TRUCK,,, TONITE IM GONA SIT BACK AND EAT SOME CAKE,,, AS FAST AS I CAN,, AND IM GONA GET A LIL FUCKET UP!!!!!!!!!! JUST A LIL!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Hope you aint out DOCKING on your berfday!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







HAPPY B-DAY ART LOKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show and concert in tucson arizona with zig zag .brown boy .do or die .2000$ in cash giveaways for more information hit me up at [email protected] or call me at 5209073656 if u need pre reg pm me ​


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loks


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

305827_242622335794327_100001396885814_701322_21255360_n.jpg (21.1


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: I still can't find my grills !!!! :banghead: 
Can someone please let me know , if they or someone
has some grills for a 1978 cutlass ??? :banghead:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave: 1979 Grills will not fit !!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Lok


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=itN8jYMqjDo

From my phone. Happy bday again


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

HapPy birthday Art Loks


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OUT OF CONTROL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :banghead: I still can't find my grills !!!! :banghead:
> Can someone please let me know , if they or someone
> has some grills for a 1978 cutlass ??? :banghead:


Have you tryed eBay, Craigslist, backpage, or ampland ?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :banghead: I still can't find my grills !!!! :banghead:
> Can someone please let me know , if they or someone
> has some grills for a 1978 cutlass ??? :banghead:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Olds-Cutlass-Grille-Set-/120816113368?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item1c213396d8#ht_601wt_1037

[URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Cutlass-Supreme-Grills-Grilles-Pair-/150678199385?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item23151edc59#ht_500wt_1287"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Cutlass-Supreme-Grills-Grilles-Pair-/150678199385?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item23151edc59#ht_500wt_1287

:thumbsup:[/URL]


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: 1979 Grills will not fit !!


En el yonke.....aka @ the junk yard.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> Have you tryed eBay, Craigslist, backpage, or ampland ?


Don't try the last web side till you have them on or you just give up p.s. don't give up


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: 1979 Grills will not fit !!


Some custom billet would look good too


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well we got alot going on this weekend!!!!!

Just for tomorrow.....

__Rollerz Only Toy Drive/Car Show!
In Chandler!
At Rent a Tire on Arizona ave & Ray rd.
10:00am till ?
Call Moco for info @ 480-233-4010
__


















Again big props to all these Car Clubs organizing these Toy Drive! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And yes i finally got my issue of LowLife Magazine!!!! 










If your car in this magazine please buy one. Their 15$ and it will help Ronnie support his familia and finance the mag.
There's nothing like holding on of these in your very own hands.










Its the weekend....
please be safe homie's. _


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _And yes i finally got my issue of LowLife Magazine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT THINK RONNIE MAKES ANY MONNEY OFF THE ACTUAL MAGAZINE HARD COPY. THEN AGAIN I COULD BE WRONG.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

HAPPY HOUR ALL DAY LONG!!!!!! So bring a toy and the rides lets chill and have a good time for a good cause. Rain or shine


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

damn damn damn,,,,,,got fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucket up last nite az side,,,,, ran in to DIABLO from ROLLIN RESPECTFULLY,,,,,GOOD TO SEE YOU AND MEET UR LADIE HOMIE!!!

OH AND FOR THOSE THAT KNOW JAGUARS,,,,,FUCK THAT PUTO JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DAMN I STILL FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!

AZ SIDE TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP ART LOKS


still peddo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que onde con ju compa??


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> 305827_242622335794327_100001396885814_701322_21255360_n.jpg (21.1


aint that the truth..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. said:


> 305827_242622335794327_100001396885814_701322_21255360_n.jpg (21.1


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> still peddo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que onde con ju compa??


HOW MUCH U PARTY??? AND NADA JUS CHILLIN GOT THE DAY OFF


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOKZ.. u at work today homie.. can u burn me a couple albums..
i'll drop by when i get off 5oclock.. and drop u a pack of disc.s


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> LOKZ.. u at work today homie.. can u burn me a couple albums..
> i'll drop by when i get off 5oclock.. and drop u a pack of disc.s


im skirt out early carnal,,, but i can leave wit my chalan,,,,,, which cd's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HOW MUCH U PARTY??? AND NADA JUS CHILLIN GOT THE DAY OFF


2 bottles of bucans at jags last nite,,, fuck that shit!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> im skirt out early carnal,,, but i can leave wit my chalan,,,,,, which cd's


coo... 
g fellas - crime stories
Frost - when hell.a freezes over
latino velvet project .. the one with "raza park" on it.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Oh yaaaaaaaa ima stocking up Identity C.C. They will be stored at AL's house


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

AWARDS IN 5 DIFFERENT CATEGORIES INCLUDING BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FOOD,DRINKS DJ AND LIVE PERFORMANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Oh yaaaaaaaa ima stocking up Identity C.C. They will be stored at AL's house


THATS ABOUT THE DUMBEST THING YOU CAN DO. STORE BEER AT ALS HOUSE HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> coo...
> g fellas - crime stories
> Frost - when hell.a freezes over
> latino velvet project .. the one with "raza park" on it.


http://mrweaselx3music.blogspot.com/


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> THATS ABOUT THE DUMBEST THING YOU CAN DO. STORE BEER AT ALS HOUSE HAHAHAHAHAHA!


Not really think about it this is to throw them off but your welcome to go to AL's for all my beer


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*In The Streets Magazine and ITS Gear*

*NOW AVAILABLE AT OLD SCHOOL CITY 
INSIDE METRO CENTER MALL*











































​


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

art lokz.. u still here homie.. will those be ready then after all.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *In The Streets Magazine and ITS Gear*
> 
> *NOW AVAILABLE AT OLD SCHOOL CITY
> INSIDE METRO CENTER MALL*
> ...


Highly recommend magazine by ENCINAS


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

[h=6]WHAT UP AZ. LETS GET BACK TO THOWING SHOWS AND BBQS ON SUNDAYS. ALL THE SHOWS SEEM LIKE THEY ARE ALL ON SATURDAYS NOW. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF MY UNITY BROTHERS CANT MAKE IT TO SATURDAY SHOWS. IT USE TO BE SUNDAY AFTERNOONS KICKING IT DEEP. NOT JUST A FEW ON SATURDAY.[/h]


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Not really think about it this is to throw them off but your welcome to go to AL's for all my beer


ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> *WHAT UP AZ. LETS GET BACK TO THOWING SHOWS AND BBQS ON SUNDAYS. ALL THE SHOWS SEEM LIKE THEY ARE ALL ON SATURDAYS NOW. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF MY UNITY BROTHERS CANT MAKE IT TO SATURDAY SHOWS. IT USE TO BE SUNDAY AFTERNOONS KICKING IT DEEP. NOT JUST A FEW ON SATURDAY.*


tru dat.. everyone knows sundays is the day to slap some carne on the grill
and hit the street in the low..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE




UUUUUUFFFFFFF but the beers at AL's

:x:


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY 

For more Info or Questions call or text Martin 602.481.8659 or Chris 602.565.2835


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT said:


> _CARL HAYDEN TOY DRIVE at PARK CENTRAL DELI_
> Dec. 17th 2011 from 10 till 4pm
> Please Bring an Unwrapped Toy and Receive a FREE Dessert Courtesy of Park Central Deli. Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome. All Makes & All Models. Take A Picture with Santa Claus from 3P.M. to 4P.M.
> Music Provided by DJ DANNY BOY
> ...


Thanks man thanks for posting


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> tru dat.. everyone knows sundays is the day to slap some carne on the grill
> and hit the street in the low..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HOW MUCH U PARTY??? AND NADA JUS CHILLIN GOT THE DAY OFF


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Damm ART HOW OLD IS SHE?? LOOK LIKE THAT LITTLE GIRL FROM KICK ASS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Damm ART HOW OLD IS SHE?? LOOK LIKE THAT LITTLE GIRL FROM KICK ASS


she was 23,,, and i was a lil tipsy!!! damn we got there at 9 and left @ 230,,, got home @ 5!!!
my homie took me.
About







my homie got the girl in the black and i got the girl in the pink,,,,,dam we got fucked up!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> she was 23,,, and i was a lil tipsy!!! damn we got there at 9 and left @ 230,,, got home @ 5!!!
> my homie took me.
> About
> 
> ...


 DAMMM YOU GUYS ARE OUT OF CONTROL !!!!!!!!!!!!:run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> *WHAT UP AZ. LETS GET BACK TO THOWING SHOWS AND BBQS ON SUNDAYS. ALL THE SHOWS SEEM LIKE THEY ARE ALL ON SATURDAYS NOW. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF MY UNITY BROTHERS CANT MAKE IT TO SATURDAY SHOWS. IT USE TO BE SUNDAY AFTERNOONS KICKING IT DEEP. NOT JUST A FEW ON SATURDAY.*


hell ya i cant go anywere saturdays kus my dealership is always open and closes late:banghead: but i make sure i get sundays off


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 9 guests)

TREND SETTER
97TownCar
bullet50:wave:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

HAPPY HOUR ALL DAY DEC 18TH @ OAXACA 1516 W VAN BUREN TOY DRIVE 11AM-4PM


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TIME TO GO HOME....:sprint:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> hell ya i cant go anywere saturdays kus my dealership is always open and closes late:banghead: but i make sure i get sundays off


No one cares what you think


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Nice looking


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> No one cares what you think


:twak:














:roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :twak:
> View attachment 408623
> 
> View attachment 408624
> ...


Your starting to be a pain in the azz next thing you'll be posting 
G M instead of Good Morning


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well we got alot going on this weekend!!!!!

__TODAY!!!!!

__Rollerz Only Toy Drive/Car Show!
In Chandler!
At Rent a Tire on Arizona ave & Ray rd.
10:00am till ?
Call Moco for info @ 480-233-4010
_
_


















__Cause UNITED!!!!
We can make a difference in a kids life.:thumbsup:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

*WHAT UP AZ. LETS GET BACK TO THOWING SHOWS AND BBQS ON SUNDAYS. ALL THE SHOWS SEEM LIKE THEY ARE ALL ON SATURDAYS NOW. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF MY UNITY BROTHERS CANT MAKE IT TO SATURDAY SHOWS. IT USE TO BE SUNDAY AFTERNOONS KICKING IT DEEP. NOT JUST A FEW ON SATURDAY.*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> *WHAT UP AZ. LETS GET BACK TO THOWING SHOWS AND BBQS ON SUNDAYS. ALL THE SHOWS SEEM LIKE THEY ARE ALL ON SATURDAYS NOW. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF MY UNITY BROTHERS CANT MAKE IT TO SATURDAY SHOWS. IT USE TO BE SUNDAY AFTERNOONS KICKING IT DEEP. NOT JUST A FEW ON SATURDAY.*



ok
Just for you man I'ma going to to start to make my shows on Sundays 
Just cuz your cool Mike


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do AZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Marry Christmas !! & Happy Newyear !!








From Thee Knights Image Family !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do AZ



:wave:...:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Marry Christmas !! & Happy Newyear !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mr weasle!!!!! you know whats up!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 408755


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A few pics from the Carl Hayden Toy Drive! :thumbsup:





































Goodtimes!!!!!_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Were you there hector?


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 408737


If MANDO keeps drinking he will forget all about how bad he felt.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE @ OAXACA 1516 W VAN BUREN toy drive tomorrow 11am-4pm come out for a good cause. Happy Hour all day long!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Were you there hector?


I work so much and spend so much time promoting the show and preparing the website for our weekly updates that i have no time for my own familia. So i decided to take a leave of absent and focus on my 2 year old little boy. But as you can see i send out the homie's who want to go and i have them send me pic's of the events to post up for the gente that can't make it. But i will support everyone like i do by giving my time... which is behind a computer promoting their events all over the web. They say...giving your time is the most important thing you can do for someone. So I hope all is well for you and your familia. Take care & God bless...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> If MANDO keeps drinking he will forget all about how bad he felt.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I work so much and spend so much time promoting the show and preparing the website for our weekly updates that i have no time for my own familia. So i decided to take a leave of absent and focus on my 2 year old little boy. But as you can see i send out the homie's who want to go and i have them send me pic's of the events to post up for the gente that can't make it. But i will support everyone like i do by giving my time... which is behind a computer promoting their events all over the web. They say...giving your time is the most important thing you can do for someone. So I hope all is well for you and your familia. Take care & God bless...


. 

Good job keep up the good work


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> .
> 
> Good job keep up the good work


Thank you Carnal......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__TODAY!!!!!

__HAPPY HOUR ALL DAY DEC 18TH @ OAXACA 1516 W VAN BUREN TOY DRIVE 11AM-4PM 










Cause UNITED...
we can make a difference in a kids life....:happysad:​
__

__
_


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

a few pics from saturday


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Were you there hector?


This is Eugene he was there too


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I work so much and spend so much time promoting the show and preparing the website for our weekly updates that i have no time for my own familia. So i decided to take a leave of absent and focus on my 2 year old little boy. But as you can see i send out the homie's who want to go and i have them send me pic's of the events to post up for the gente that can't make it. But i will support everyone like i do by giving my time... which is behind a computer promoting their events all over the web. They say...giving your time is the most important thing you can do for someone. So I hope all is well for you and your familia. Take care & God bless...


I was just asking cause you said good times like you were there you didn't have to explain yourself and tell a novela jee wizz ill never ask again.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

bighomies said:


> This is Eugene he was there too


Were? What you talking about willis.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Were? What you talking about willis.


what up smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what up smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


What up art loka and I don't give a foka


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> No one cares what you think


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> What up art loka and I don't give a foka


just fukin off,,, you know


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> just fukin off,,, you know


Oh you fucker. hey I kicked it for a minute with your papa today I mean mr moon


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody hitting central tonight?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Oh you fucker. hey I kicked it for a minute with your papa today I mean mr moon


 just been home,, dealin wit my boys,,, right on did you get chinese food to??!?>??!?!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> just been home,, dealin wit my boys,,, right on did you get chinese food to??!?>??!?!


No we ate some whack ass nachos from oaxaca and the bartender chick was rude to. So I gave her no tip. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> No we ate some whack ass nachos from oaxaca and the bartender chick was rude to. So I gave her no tip. :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :420:


 ​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

On behalf of SolitoS LRCC central az, we would like to take the time to thank Identity cc , Good life cc , imperals cc , Mi Vida cc , Rollerz only cc , Lowrider Style cc & Pheonix cc techniques cc and all solo riders. sorry if we have missed any one. Thank you for all the support on our toy drive. Together we pulled together for the children st. Joseph hospital


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TREND SETTER said:


> On behalf of SolitoS LRCC central az, we would like to take the time to thank Identity cc , Good life cc , imperals cc , Mi Vida cc , Rollerz only cc , Lowrider Style cc & Pheonix cc techniques cc and all solo riders. sorry if we have missed any one. Thank you for all the support on our toy drive. Together we pulled together for the children st. Joseph hospital


Good job everyone way to represent and make a differences in someone's life


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


TREND SETTER said:


> On behalf of SolitoS LRCC central az, we would like to take the time to thank Identity cc , Good life cc , imperals cc , Mi Vida cc , Rollerz only cc , Lowrider Style cc & Pheonix cc techniques cc and all solo riders. sorry if we have missed any one. Thank you for all the support on our toy drive. Together we pulled together for the children st. Joseph hospital


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... __


Well most the toy drives are all over and i would like to give BIG PROPS to all the clubs & solo riderz who bared the cold wet weather & went deep in their pockets to help out these kids. I know it's hard in these tough times to get even our own kids presents.
So great job AZ!!!! :thumbsup:

MY "Pic of the Day"....












For the record....
I'am so proud of my members! :yes:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 nice


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Art Buck said:


> Yeah!!!!!!


X2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup az side! My son is selling raffle tickets for his Huskies Football Team. 

Raffle is for a 46" Westinghouse Flat screen. Tickets are $10ea. Proceeds to help out his team this season. 

If you want to purchase a ticket, pm me or you can call or text me. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup az side! My son is selling raffle tickets for his Huskies Football Team.
> 
> Raffle is for a 46" Westinghouse Flat screen. Tickets are $10ea. Proceeds to help out his team this season.
> 
> If you want to purchase a ticket, pm me or you can call or text me. Thanks:thumbsup:


Fool you texting me and on Lay it low too


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup az side! My son is selling raffle tickets for his Huskies Football Team.
> 
> Raffle is for a 46" Westinghouse Flat screen. Tickets are $10ea. Proceeds to help out his team this season.
> 
> If you want to purchase a ticket, pm me or you can call or text me. Thanks:thumbsup:


I've seen you play and if your going to teach him their going to need to raffle a bigger tv Mando. JK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

No coaching for me!


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

What's good AZ


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> No coaching for me!


I was just kidding you didn't have to give me your hole life's story (HA Ha)
Hay too bad you don't have Facebook theirs a rumor of whats going with 
with LIL O.G. AZ side


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ENCINAS said:


> I was just kidding you didn't have to give me your hole life's story (HA Ha)
> Hay too bad you don't have Facebook theirs a rumor of whats going with
> with LIL O.G. AZ side


His wife don't let him have one :shh:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Knightstalker said:


> His wife don't let him have one :shh:


He's married up in Begas he said he wasn't married and if anyone asked his name was Big AL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=6]Art Loks
[/h][h=6]Wicked Behavior
One day God was looking down at Earth and saw all of the wicked behavior going on..... 
He sent one of his angels to earth to look into it. 
When the angel returned, he told God, "Yes, it is bad on earth; 95% are misbehaving and only 5% are not." 
God was not pleased so he decided to e-mail the 5% that were good, because he wanted to encourage them and give them a little something ...to help keep them going... 
Do you know what the e-mail said? 

NO? 
Okay, I was just wondering because I didn't get one either.
[/h]


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pick up our Premier Issue and ITS Gear..Now available at Old School City At Metro Center Mall...*​ 







​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SANA DUGO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY
playboi13
cadillacking602
Az_Chicano_1
chilango's-67


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/QUOTE]good fucking lawd just broke my neck!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Dam straight put me on blast


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

knightowl480 said:


> Dam straight put me on blast


ur a legend!!!!! :worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>




WANNA TAKE THIS TIME TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE AZ. SIDE FOR WHAT TOOK PLACE IN MY HOME TONIGHT.......I DONT WANNA GET INTO TOO MUCH DETAIL, BUT IF YOU HAD A HAND IN THIS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND ANY SOLO RIDERS.....AND A BIG THANKS TO LUNA AND THE IDENTITY C.C. FAMILY, UNITY, IMPERIALS, PHX. RIDERZ, TODO MADRE, SOPHISTICATED FEW, SOCIETY, GOOD LIFE, PHOENIX, AND JOE 64 AND ANYONE WHO WAS LEFT OUT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM MY FAMILY, MY KIDS AND FROM ME MOST OF ALL......IVE BEEN THREW ALOT THESE PAST FOUR YEARS AND THIS YEARS HAS BEEN THE WORST FOR ME......BUT STILL IM KEEPING MY HEAD UP, WELL TRYING TO, AND DOING THE BEST I CAN.....YOU GUYS JUST MADE IT THAT MUCH BETTER FOR MY KIDS.......THIS WASNT ABOUT ME.....BUT I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE.......MAY GOD BLESS YOUR HEARTS & YOUR FAMILIES........THANK YOU AGAIN FROM THE ALMARAZ FAMILY..................................(DAM I HATE THIS NEW FORMAT)..............​


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE memories that will last a life time merry Christmas 



D.J. Midnite said:


> WANNA TAKE THIS TIME TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE AZ. SIDE FOR WHAT TOOK PLACE IN MY HOME TONIGHT.......I DONT WANNA GET INTO TOO MUCH DETAIL, BUT IF YOU HAD A HAND IN THIS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND ANY SOLO RIDERS.....AND A BIG THANKS TO LUNA AND THE IDENTITY C.C. FAMILY, UNITY, IMPERIALS, PHX. RIDERZ, TODO MADRE, SOPHISTICATED FEW, SOCIETY, GOOD LIFE, PHOENIX, AND JOE 64 AND ANYONE WHO WAS LEFT OUT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM MY FAMILY, MY KIDS AND FROM ME MOST OF ALL......IVE BEEN THREW ALOT THESE PAST FOUR YEARS AND THIS YEARS HAS BEEN THE WORST FOR ME......BUT STILL IM KEEPING MY HEAD UP, WELL TRYING TO, AND DOING THE BEST I CAN.....YOU GUYS JUST MADE IT THAT MUCH BETTER FOR MY KIDS.......THIS WASNT ABOUT ME.....BUT I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE.......MAY GOD BLESS YOUR HEARTS & YOUR FAMILIES........THANK YOU AGAIN FROM THE ALMARAZ FAMILY..................................(DAM I HATE THIS NEW FORMAT)..............​


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT AZ SIDE GOOD MORNING


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WANNA TAKE THIS TIME TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE AZ. SIDE FOR WHAT TOOK PLACE IN MY HOME TONIGHT.......I DONT WANNA GET INTO TOO MUCH DETAIL, BUT IF YOU HAD A HAND IN THIS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND ANY SOLO RIDERS.....AND A BIG THANKS TO LUNA AND THE IDENTITY C.C. FAMILY, UNITY, IMPERIALS, PHX. RIDERZ, TODO MADRE, SOPHISTICATED FEW, SOCIETY, GOOD LIFE, PHOENIX, AND JOE 64 AND ANYONE WHO WAS LEFT OUT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM MY FAMILY, MY KIDS AND FROM ME MOST OF ALL......IVE BEEN THREW ALOT THESE PAST FOUR YEARS AND THIS YEARS HAS BEEN THE WORST FOR ME......BUT STILL IM KEEPING MY HEAD UP, WELL TRYING TO, AND DOING THE BEST I CAN.....YOU GUYS JUST MADE IT THAT MUCH BETTER FOR MY KIDS.......THIS WASNT ABOUT ME.....BUT I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE.......MAY GOD BLESS YOUR HEARTS & YOUR FAMILIES........THANK YOU AGAIN FROM THE ALMARAZ FAMILY..................................(DAM I HATE THIS NEW FORMAT)..............​


_May God bless you in this new year homie.... :happysad:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....

Well it looks like we got the "Phoenix Riderz New Years Day Picnic" next!!!!! Art Buck...give us alittle info.

Now here goes alittle eye candy without the candy if you know what i mean....
I'am sure she'll show up later.



















Looking good Majestics!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE memories that will last a life time merry Christmas


X 64 well said


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT AZ SIDE GOOD MORNING


Top of the morning MR SMILEY


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT AZ SIDE GOOD MORNING


Good morning kind sir you


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> X 64 well said


Good morning Mr 2 64 have good day


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WANNA TAKE THIS TIME TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE AZ. SIDE FOR WHAT TOOK PLACE IN MY HOME TONIGHT.......I DONT WANNA GET INTO TOO MUCH DETAIL, BUT IF YOU HAD A HAND IN THIS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND ANY SOLO RIDERS.....AND A BIG THANKS TO LUNA AND THE IDENTITY C.C. FAMILY, UNITY, IMPERIALS, PHX. RIDERZ, TODO MADRE, SOPHISTICATED FEW, SOCIETY, GOOD LIFE, PHOENIX, AND JOE 64 AND ANYONE WHO WAS LEFT OUT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM MY FAMILY, MY KIDS AND FROM ME MOST OF ALL......IVE BEEN THREW ALOT THESE PAST FOUR YEARS AND THIS YEARS HAS BEEN THE WORST FOR ME......BUT STILL IM KEEPING MY HEAD UP, WELL TRYING TO, AND DOING THE BEST I CAN.....YOU GUYS JUST MADE IT THAT MUCH BETTER FOR MY KIDS.......THIS WASNT ABOUT ME.....BUT I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE.......MAY GOD BLESS YOUR HEARTS & YOUR FAMILIES........THANK YOU AGAIN FROM THE ALMARAZ FAMILY..................................(DAM I HATE THIS NEW FORMAT)..............​


:h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning Mr 2 64 have good day


Good morning Santa


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Phoenix Riderz New Years Day picnic will be at Estrella Park. Starts at 12:00 noon. This is a bring your own event!! Bring your own grille, food, drinks, hoppers, low riders, bikes, pedal cars and good time!! 

We look foward to seeing everyone and enjoying the first day of 2012 in the Lowrider way.

Last years picnic was a cool relaxing day.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Phoenix Riderz New Years Day picnic will be at Estrella Park. Starts at 12:00 noon. This is a bring your own event!! Bring your own grille, food, drinks, hoppers, low riders, bikes, pedal cars and good time!!
> 
> We look foward to seeing everyone and enjoying the first day of 2012 in the Lowrider way.
> 
> Last years picnic was a cool relaxing day.


Great time last year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Great time last year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good morning Santa


Santa said AZ Side TTT HOHOHOHO


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't wait had great time last year kicking it



Art Buck said:


> Phoenix Riderz New Years Day picnic will be at Estrella Park. Starts at 12:00 noon. This is a bring your own event!! Bring your own grille, food, drinks, hoppers, low riders, bikes, pedal cars and good time!!
> 
> We look foward to seeing everyone and enjoying the first day of 2012 in the Lowrider way.
> 
> Last years picnic was a cool relaxing day.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Can't wait had great time last year kicking it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


I'm reading this as "ass kisser"



Now read this.......












Fuck You!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> I'm reading this as "ass kisser"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

D.J. Midnite said:


> WANNA TAKE THIS TIME TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE AZ. SIDE FOR WHAT TOOK PLACE IN MY HOME TONIGHT.......I DONT WANNA GET INTO TOO MUCH DETAIL, BUT IF YOU HAD A HAND IN THIS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE THIS POSSIBLE AND ANY SOLO RIDERS.....AND A BIG THANKS TO LUNA AND THE IDENTITY C.C. FAMILY, UNITY, IMPERIALS, PHX. RIDERZ, TODO MADRE, SOPHISTICATED FEW, SOCIETY, GOOD LIFE, PHOENIX, AND JOE 64 AND ANYONE WHO WAS LEFT OUT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM MY FAMILY, MY KIDS AND FROM ME MOST OF ALL......IVE BEEN THREW ALOT THESE PAST FOUR YEARS AND THIS YEARS HAS BEEN THE WORST FOR ME......BUT STILL IM KEEPING MY HEAD UP, WELL TRYING TO, AND DOING THE BEST I CAN.....YOU GUYS JUST MADE IT THAT MUCH BETTER FOR MY KIDS.......THIS WASNT ABOUT ME.....BUT I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE.......MAY GOD BLESS YOUR HEARTS & YOUR FAMILIES........THANK YOU AGAIN FROM THE ALMARAZ FAMILY..................................(DAM I HATE THIS NEW FORMAT)..............​


 MERRY X-MAS & a HAPPY NEW YEAR....FROM ALL THE ( TODA MADRE C.C ) GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

View attachment 410065
View attachment 410065


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 410066


Lmao! I can't post pics. But that's one I woulda posted!!! Lol!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

That lil monkey got some fucked up ass hair :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Lmao! I can't post pics. But that's one I woulda posted!!! Lol!


:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> That lil monkey got some fucked up ass hair :rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


HAHA THAT SHITS FUNNY I SAW THAT LAST NIGHT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> HAHA THAT SHITS FUNNY I SAW THAT LAST NIGHT


DONT KNOW WHATS WAS WHAT HAPPENS ON THE FEILD WHEN THE TEAM IS ON IT OR NOT??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone of you work at fed ex?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:wow: :wow: TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Phoenix Riderz New Years Day picnic will be at Estrella Park. Starts at 12:00 noon. This is a bring your own event!! Bring your own grille, food, drinks, hoppers, low riders, bikes, pedal cars and good time!!
> 
> We look foward to seeing everyone and enjoying the first day of 2012 in the Lowrider way.
> 
> Last years picnic was a cool relaxing day.


 :yes: x86!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

[QU[/QUOTE]


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

Good Morning PHX, Just want to Thanks All The CC's and Solo Cruisers for all their support through out the year. Its been a great Year of Giving, You guys are the Best! Thank You 
I'm Looking Forward to another Great Year Thank You I couldn't have Done it with out U! Merry Christmas And Happy New Year!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT said:


> Good Morning PHX, Just want to Thanks All The CC's and Solo Cruisers for all their support through out the year. Its been a great Year of Giving, You guys are the Best! Thank You
> I'm Looking Forward to another Great Year Thank You I couldn't have Done it with out U! Merry Christmas And Happy New Year!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning
thank you for everything hope you and your familia have A great Christmas and safe new year 



KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT said:


> Good Morning PHX, Just want to Thanks All The CC's and Solo Cruisers for all their support through out the year. Its been a great Year of Giving, You guys are the Best! Thank You
> I'm Looking Forward to another Great Year Thank You I couldn't have Done it with out U! Merry Christmas And Happy New Year!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Got the pic's of the "Majestic's CC Toy Drive 2011" on our website!!!!
Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Repping the BIG AZ to the fullest!!!!!











_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buenos dias homies


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> View attachment 410517
> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" I want to Apologize !! "
To all that were on the ( Knights Image Car Club )
facebook profile .. I had to shut down the profile because
of bullshit .... Mr Loks , Mr Luna , og player , and everybody
on my profile " Im very sorry !! " ........... Weasel .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

" Theres always layitlow.com " I'll be here more ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> " I want to Apologize !! "
> To all that were on the ( Knights Image Car Club )
> facebook profile .. I had to shut down the profile because
> of bullshit .... Mr Loks , Mr Luna , og player , and everybody
> on my profile " Im very sorry !! " ........... Weasel .


AS MR BUCK WOULD SAY!!

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTT!!!!!
BE FUCKIN THANGS UP!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> View attachment 410517
> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


Nice!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:shocked:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 410657
> 
> :shocked:


:worship::wow:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 410657
> 
> :shocked:


Hell ya hardest parts is finding the ride you wanta make into your lolow
Easiest thing is making it yours once you have it good luck on your build let me know if you need any help


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> View attachment 410517
> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE


Keep up the good work bRO! Work is looking sick!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 410657
> 
> :shocked:



congrats on the new project homie! Time to IDENTIFY that mofo!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy birthday clemente, have good day and merry Christmas


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

happy b day clemente! turnning 16 years old


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 410657
> 
> :shocked:


Nice


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Clemente live it today to the fullest today and try not to pass out this time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__ Phoenix Riderz New Years Day picnic will be at Estrella Park. Starts at 12:00 noon. This is a bring your own event!! Bring your own grille, food, drinks, hoppers, low riders, bikes, pedal cars and good time!! We look foward to seeing everyone and enjoying the first day of 2012 in the Lowrider way.
Last years picnic was a cool relaxing day.

Here's your link to the video of last year picnic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLiorxnqz9M

_Must see interview with Art Buck! :cheesy:











Also our latest video is up of the "Superior Fiesta Car Show 2011"
Must see interviews from Techniques CC & United CC! :thumbsup:

Link: 
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Happy Birthday Clemente!!!!! :wave:








_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> happy b day clemente! turnning 16 years old
> View attachment 410827


LoL. Happy Birthday Clem!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLEMENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









PARTY TRAIN!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> 
> __ Phoenix Riderz New Years Day picnic will be at Estrella Park. Starts at 12:00 noon. This is a bring your own event!! Bring your own grille, food, drinks, hoppers, low riders, bikes, pedal cars and good time!! We look foward to seeing everyone and enjoying the first day of 2012 in the Lowrider way.
> Last years picnic was a cool relaxing day.
> ...


Thanks Hector!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Thanks Hector!


BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have sets of tornel tires 155-80-13 for 200. 623 2615299.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 410950


what's up with the face Mando?


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup Az side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 410951


Good lawd Art Loks your OUT OF CONTROL !! :run:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL AZ SIDE,, I JUST WANT TO WISH YOU ALL MERRY XMAS , HAPPY NEW UREARS AND ALL THEAT GOOD STUFF... IM HEADIN TO CALI IN THE MORNIN AND I WILL BE BACK IN 2 WEEKS,,, PLAY NICE, KEEP IT REAL,,, LOW AND SLOW,,, AND BE SAFE,,,, AND I WILL CHECK IN BUT I WILL BE IN THE NO!!!!!!!!


ART LOKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WELL AZ SIDE,, I JUST WANT TO WISH YOU ALL MERRY XMAS , HAPPY NEW UREARS AND ALL THEAT GOOD STUFF... IM HEADIN TO CALI IN THE MORNIN AND I WILL BE BACK IN 2 WEEKS,,, PLAY NICE, KEEP IT REAL,,, LOW AND SLOW,,, AND BE SAFE,,,, AND I WILL CHECK IN BUT I WILL BE IN THE NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ART LOKS!!!!!!!!


Have fun man and da same to you man


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 410972


Thanks Loks, I can't Blink now


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sup az side! My son is selling raffle tickets for his Huskies Football Team.
> 
> Raffle is for a 46" Westinghouse Flat screen. Tickets are $10ea. Proceeds to help out his team this season.
> 
> If you want to purchase a ticket, pm me or you can call or text me. Thanks:thumbsup:


still selling tickets??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WELL AZ SIDE,, I JUST WANT TO WISH YOU ALL MERRY XMAS , HAPPY NEW UREARS AND ALL THEAT GOOD STUFF... IM HEADIN TO CALI IN THE MORNIN AND I WILL BE BACK IN 2 WEEKS,,, PLAY NICE, KEEP IT REAL,,, LOW AND SLOW,,, AND BE SAFE,,,, AND I WILL CHECK IN BUT I WILL BE IN THE NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ART LOKS!!!!!!!!


Stay safe brother


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT AZ SIDE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Its Friday!!!!
So please be safe out there homies.......:happysad:

We dedicate this video to all of AZ!!!!:thumbsup:






Little eye candy.........




















_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Art Buck said:


> Thanks Hector!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WELL AZ SIDE,, I JUST WANT TO WISH YOU ALL MERRY XMAS , HAPPY NEW UREARS AND ALL THEAT GOOD STUFF... IM HEADIN TO CALI IN THE MORNIN AND I WILL BE BACK IN 2 WEEKS,,, PLAY NICE, KEEP IT REAL,,, LOW AND SLOW,,, AND BE SAFE,,,, AND I WILL CHECK IN BUT I WILL BE IN THE NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ART LOKS!!!!!!!!


_Be safe carnal..._


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up homie see u guys in march


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> " I want to Apologize !! "
> To all that were on the ( Knights Image Car Club )
> facebook profile .. I had to shut down the profile because
> of bullshit .... Mr Loks , Mr Luna , og player , and everybody
> on my profile " Im very sorry !! " ........... Weasel .


Like I said before !! if you cant say something nice about
someone .......... maybe you should shut the FUCK:-( up .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Like I said before !! if you cant say something nice about
> someone .......... maybe you should shut the FUCK:-( up .



Jaaaaaaaa !! Haaaaaaaa !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Jaaaaaaaa !! Haaaaaaaa !!





You know  who U R >>>> LOL !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

My eyes are open !! Ohh Yeeaa !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Drunk ass Santa !!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr Loks ! Merry Christmas & Happy Newyear .








Be Safe !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Having the rite woman at my side , thats what keeps me going .








A real woman is hard to find . and if you find her 
Dont fuck it up !!! Respect & Honor....


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Back yard boogie at my house new years eve. All OG AZ side invited. Hit me up if you want more info. 602-423-0951.

Merry Christmas Homies!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Back yard boogie at my house new years eve. All OG AZ side invited. Hit me up if you want more info. 602-423-0951.
> 
> Merry Christmas Homies!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> Back yard boogie at my house new years eve. All OG AZ side invited. Hit me up if you want more info. 602-423-0951.
> 
> Merry Christmas Homies!






im there!:boink:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/xSNYaZXQud8


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

PLANJOE said:


> http://youtu.be/xSNYaZXQud8


 THERE YOU GO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> Back yard boogie at my house new years eve. All OG AZ side invited. Hit me up if you want more info. 602-423-0951.
> 
> Merry Christmas Homies!


Thanks for the invite man


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Its familia day!!!!!! :cheesy:










__Please be safe while out there on the streets.... :happysad:
_


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Wishing a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !! OG AZ Side


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Merry christmas az side from smiley and the PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Merry christmas, from the USO family


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Cowboys o eagles 20 lost by 20 cards list
by 7 o


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

bighomies said:


> Cowboys o eagles 20 lost by 20 cards list
> by 7 o


Ok genius it was 20 to 7. And it don't matter. If u lose by 1or 100 you lose! WTF???


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Ok genius it was 20 to 7. And it don't matter. If u lose by 1or 100 you lose! WTF???


RIGHTTTTTTTTT !


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas AZ! If you got little ones that believe in SANTA, have them check out the santa tracker. My 4 year old daughter is tracking him in real time! here is the link...

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

They still can't play football there girls


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Merry Christmas AZ! If you got little ones that believe in SANTA, have them check out the santa tracker. My 4 year old daughter is tracking him in real time! here is the link...
> 
> http://www.noradsanta.org/en/


Me too I mean my kids are tracking him too, hay you guys all have a good and safe christmas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Me too I mean my kids are tracking him too, hay you guys all have a good and safe christmas



Merry Christmas Homie!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

bighomies said:


> They still can't play football there girls


Does that mean Ur a girl to becaues u can't 
Play football lol ... J/k


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

merry christmas and happy new years homies


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

where the 64 lmpala at come you and play ccccc


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

you cant stpe up with a car hop hahah


joe 2 64s said:


> Does that mean Ur a girl to becaues u can't
> Play football lol ... J/k


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Merry Christmas Homie!


Merry christmas bigmando


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

merry christmas homies from the desert life fam


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas Az Side!!
from Bullet and da rest of da CLASSICS CC_


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ SIDE!!!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

From TODA MADRE C.C....
MERRY XMAS to all the AZ Car Clubs and ur familias..
Ke se la pasen a TODA MADRE!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Merry Christmas from the IDENTITY CC Family to all CC's and solo riders and ur families! Enjoy!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Merry Christmas AZ fam!!


----------



## blazebme (Sep 5, 2011)

87 cutlass euro clip for sale no cracks has both head lights and grills just needs the side turning lights msg me for more info


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS OG AZ SIDE


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







MERRY X-MAS TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

GO GREENBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 











__Everyone have a great Christmas!!!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

MARRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL ....BE SAFE ....


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

funny-pic-christmas-9th-christmas-reindeer.jpg (47.9 KB)


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

bighomies said:


> you cant stpe up with a car hop hahah


Yes I can ....let me know when ??? I had to step up my game I will 
See u at Ur show ,at the wash on the streets I'm hoping on 
U so. Hahahaha. 64 Joe 
Merry Christmas big homie and a happy new year 
PS. Santa got me a hopper 
I was a good boy lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yes I can ....let me know when ??? I had to step up my game I will
> See u at Ur show ,at the wash on the streets I'm hoping on
> U so. Hahahaha. 64 Joe
> Merry Christmas big homie and a happy new year
> ...




:loco:------------------:loco:----------------:loco:-------:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

todamadre c.c said:


> From TODA MADRE C.C....
> MERRY XMAS to all the AZ Car Clubs and ur familias..
> Ke se la pasen a TODA MADRE!![/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Merry Christmas from the IDENTITY CC Family to all CC's and solo riders and ur families! Enjoy!!




Be Safe ! Outthere ....... IDENTITY C C !!! & Merry Christmas , Happy Newyear.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Wishing a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !! OG AZ Side



Be Safe ! Homies . Merry Christmas , Happy Newyear .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Merry christmas az side from smiley and the PHOENIX CAR CLUB




:h5: Merry Christmas & Happy New Year ...From Thee Knights Family.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

64sub said:


> Merry christmas, from the USO family



Please Be Safe !! USO .. and Merry Christmas From Thee Knights ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Me too I mean my kids are tracking him too, hay you guys all have a good and safe christmas



Have a Good Christmas ! Mr Encinas .. you and your Family ....:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Merry Christmas





:h5:...........:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

tru rays tru spokes out there???


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

what up OG AZ Side Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

N e body hittin tha wash


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

blazebme said:


> 87 cutlass euro clip for sale no cracks has both head lights and grills just needs the side turning lights msg me for more info


How much $


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yes I can ....let me know when ??? I had to step up my game I will
> See u at Ur show ,at the wash on the streets I'm hoping on
> U so. Hahahaha. 64 Joe
> Merry Christmas big homie and a happy new year
> ...


it take you a year it take me one month hahaha


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Does that mean Ur a girl to becaues u can't
> Play football lol ... J/k


You can't play football big foot


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Merry christmas to all phoenix car clubs


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

bighomies said:


> You can't play football big foot


Yes I can on x box 360,lol.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

bighomies said:


> it take you a year it take me one month hahaha


I know it takes time and money to pay for a hopper
Im not rich like u lol


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> N e body hittin tha wash


I'm thinkin about going .anybody else going?:dunno:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

GONE TIP'N said:


> I'm thinkin about going .anybody else going?:dunno:


I'm going to it who want to got I Eugene would pay for coffee or hot coci


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Central tonight?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

bighomies said:


> I'm going to it who want to got I Eugene would pay for coffee or hot coci


Damn that's was up lol


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Back yard boogie at my house new years eve. All OG AZ side invited. Hit me up if you want more info. 602-423-0951.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Lets start off the week with "Video of the Day"!!!!
Again this is dedicated to yhe BIG AZ!!!!!:cheesy:








FEBUARARY 26TH 2012!!!!!!










Cause UNITED!
We can make a differences in a KIDS life...:thumbsup:_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Back yard boogie at my house new years eve. All OG AZ side invited. Hit me up if you want more info. 602-423-0951.



:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:........................:inout::rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> Merry Christmas AZ





:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:nicoderm::wave::rofl::h5::loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I just thought i would drop in and throw a FART !!! :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco: By :loco: By ........................................................................................:werd:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats good az side!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

whats good az side,,, sittin here at my sisters house with my lil brother!!!!!!!!!!!! az side to the top!!!!! im in fresno!!!! 
hope all had a merry xmas!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> whats good az side,,, sittin here at my sisters house with my lil brother!!!!!!!!!!!! az side to the top!!!!! im in fresno!!!!
> hope all had a merry xmas!!


Have a good time up there and be safe!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin: :wave: I HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAD A SAFE MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> whats good az side,,, sittin here at my sisters house with my lil brother!!!!!!!!!!!! az side to the top!!!!! im in fresno!!!!
> hope all had a merry xmas!!


 :thumbsup: WASAPPONING ART :loco:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az hope everyone had a good time for Christmas


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats good az side!


:nicoderm: SUP!! :wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> QUE PASA AZ SIDE! :biggrin: :wave: I HOPE THAT EVERYBODY HAD A SAFE MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!



:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


:cheesy: SUP!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Have a good time up there and be safe!!!!!!





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: WASAPPONING ART :loco:


oh yeah bro first nite i got faded!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


xmas nite,,,, staued here with my bro and sis,,, just met them ,,and we got faded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was hurt yesterday!!!!!!!!! didnt do nothing ,,,kicked with my uncle and posted up had dinner and spent the nite with him,,,,, i think theres some beers callin me!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> oh yeah bro first nite i got faded!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> xmas nite,,,, staued here with my bro and sis,,, just met them ,,and we got faded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Check this out! Wifey got me a new Big Daddy NIKON for xmas! Fucker is badass! This is the 1st pic I took with it! One of your favorite drinks!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Check this out! Wifey got me a new Big Daddy NIKON for xmas! Fucker is badass! This is the 1st pic I took with it! One of your favorite drinks!



Bad azz pic.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well back to work homie's....

Please be safe.:happysad:




















_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Check this out! Wifey got me a new Big Daddy NIKON for xmas! Fucker is badass! This is the 1st pic I took with it! One of your favorite drinks!


hell ya homie.. cant wait to see the pics youll be takin with it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Check this out! Wifey got me a new Big Daddy NIKON for xmas! Fucker is badass! This is the 1st pic I took with it! One of your favorite drinks!


 i want some!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Here it is! Our flyer! Big thanks to OG Player and her sister for hooking us up on this bad ass flyer!

Hope to see all of Az side out there!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Here it is! Our flyer! Big thanks to OG Player and her sister for hooking us up on this bad ass flyer!
> 
> Hope to see all of Az side out there!





TODA MADRE C.C
READY!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> Here it is! Our flyer! Big thanks to OG Player and her sister for hooking us up on this bad ass flyer!
> 
> Hope to see all of Az side out there!


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Here it is! Our flyer! Big thanks to OG Player and her sister for hooking us up on this bad ass flyer!
> 
> Hope to see all of Az side out there!


We will be there


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Right on guys!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Here it is! Our flyer! Big thanks to OG Player and her sister for hooking us up on this bad ass flyer!
> 
> Hope to see all of Az side out there!


IDENTITY will be there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

thought today was tuesday


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok guys don't forget to bring a few bucks for the entry fee to get into the park! It's $6 per car!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright Az Side. Who has da hook up on some Optimas? looking for refurbished yellow tops if possible? Anyone??


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Alright Az Side. Who has da hook up on some Optimas? looking for refurbished yellow tops if possible? Anyone??


1014 e southern phx independent battery


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> Ok guys don't forget to bring a few bucks for the entry fee to get into the park! It's $6 per car!


 OOOOO Damm Art Buck is going redo the cube !!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PLANJOE said:


> OOOOO Damm Art Buck is going redo the cube !!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol j/k homie!!!!!!!!


Don't kid about such things! Lol!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

bullet50 said:


> Alright Az Side. Who has da hook up on some Optimas? looking for refurbished yellow tops if possible? Anyone??


136$ at SAMs club is the best I've seen out their n brand new


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> 136$ at SAMs club is the best I've seen out their n brand new


136 bucks good lawd, just put word out to the crackheads you paying 50 bucks each.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

bullet50 said:


> Alright Az Side. Who has da hook up on some Optimas? looking for refurbished yellow tops if possible? Anyone??


i think on the arizona car parts thread somone is selling used blue tops..


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

wheres all the tortas :dunno:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Here it is! Our flyer! Big thanks to OG Player and her sister for hooking us up on this bad ass flyer!
> 
> Hope to see all of Az side out there!


:thumbsup: :h5: YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHH BUDDY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  HERE IS SOME TORTA EYE CANDY!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 412791


avatar:dunno::roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  HERE IS SOME TORTA EYE CANDY!! :naughty:


thick torta with with extra carne asada:fool2:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> A MI GUSTO WILL BE THERE THX RIDERZ


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Alright Az Side. Who has da hook up on some Optimas? looking for refurbished yellow tops if possible? Anyone??


Was up carnal text me or give me a call 623 794-3862 we have member that might have some for you


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Talk to the homie's and Lowrider Style will be at this one!:thumbsup:











Now for the "Video of the Day"!






Interviews with Techniques CC & United CC!!!!!:cheesy:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  HERE IS SOME TORTA EYE CANDY!! :naughty:


approved:thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up carnal text me or give me a call 623 794-3862 we have member that might have some for you


Thanks Michael! I know you mentioned that to me at at the last show. I'll hit you up 2morrow Homie!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Thanks Michael! I know you mentioned that to me at at the last show. I'll hit you up 2morrow Homie!


No prob carnal


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wheres everyone at:dunno:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 412791


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> thick torta with with extra carne asada:fool2:


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> approved:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

What's up AZ side there is going to be a benefit show and shine on January 21st at famous Sam's on 43rd Ave and Glendale. Flyer to come soon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1968custom said:


> What's up AZ side there is going to be a benefit show and shine on January 21st at famous Sam's on 43rd Ave and Glendale. Flyer to come soon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia 

__Februrary 26 2012!!!!

__Just talk with Jesse editor of American Bomb & Impalas Magazines! He's looking for Bombs and Impalas to feature in his next coming issues! So shine them up and bring them out homies! :thumbsup:










Cause UNITED...
we can make a difference! uffin:_


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

DOES ANY1 KNOW WHERE TO GET MY RIMS FIXED??? DA SPOKES ARE LOOSE...:dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

sixtyfive rag said:


> DOES ANY1 KNOW WHERE TO GET MY RIMS FIXED??? DA SPOKES ARE LOOSE...:dunno:


Sup Gibby. Hit up the USO fellas.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

oh chit


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> oh chit


Damn it! I'm cravin a Nalga sandwich!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

today i was in a rollin photo shoot... 
i was headed to work and this chic in a mustang
passes me.. then slows down... as i approach to pass
she rolls her window down and get her camera ready..
while i pass she takes some pics.. then she pull to the other side of 
me and passes taking more pics.. then she pulls in front and take a 
pic of the front grill.. then she slows down and gets on my ass and 
takes pics from behind.. i move to exit the freeway.. and i cant cuz she
is in the way, i try to slow , she slows, i speed up, she speeds up..
i end up missing my turnoff.. it was funny and akward.. hope she got some
good pics...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> today i was in a rollin photo shoot...
> i was headed to work and this chic in a mustang
> passes me.. then slows down... as i approach to pass
> she rolls her window down and get her camera ready..
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

big AZ:wave:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> today i was in a rollin photo shoot...
> i was headed to work and this chic in a mustang
> passes me.. then slows down... as i approach to pass
> she rolls her window down and get her camera ready..
> ...






Didn't you know fool chicks dig the low lows.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> today i was in a rollin photo shoot...
> i was headed to work and this chic in a mustang
> passes me.. then slows down... as i approach to pass
> she rolls her window down and get her camera ready..
> ...


 HEY HOMIE!!!! IT WAS JUST MANDO IN A WIG TESTING OUT THE NEW CAM!!!!  IM JUST KIDDING MANDO YOU KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR YA HOMIE!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ghosttown in here:scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi ! :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

By !! :loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Let's have a good time!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Let's have a good time!


Yes sir


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__It's FRIDAY!!!!!

__Please everyone be safe on those roads this party weekend.....:happysad:




















_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> today i was in a rollin photo shoot...
> i was headed to work and this chic in a mustang
> passes me.. then slows down... as i approach to pass
> she rolls her window down and get her camera ready..
> ...


You think thats bad! Try having a chick put her shit in reverse on the freeway just to get off the same exit ramp as you!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

unity_mike said:


> You think thats bad! Try having a chick put her shit in reverse on the freeway just to get off the same exit ramp as you!


You guys think that's bad try getting on a ride at the fair with big ben.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Knightstalker said:


> :biggrin:


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Didn't you know fool chicks dig the low lows.


ya but this chic was 40+ and ugly and fat


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY HOMIE!!!! IT WAS JUST MANDO IN A WIG TESTING OUT THE NEW CAM!!!!  IM JUST KIDDING MANDO YOU KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR YA HOMIE!!!!


damn he steppin his game up... cant wait to see the pics.. :roflmao:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> ya but this chic was 40+ and ugly and fat


Hey Playboi, even fat chicks gotta get hit! Were you late for work?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> You think thats bad! Try having a chick put her shit in reverse on the freeway just to get off the same exit ramp as you!


:rofl: holy chit.. that takes the cake...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :naughty:


Damn! Put a target on it, Bullet can plug it!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> You guys think that's bad try getting on a ride at the fair with big ben.


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Hey Playboi, even fat chicks gotta get hit! Were you late for work?


ya they do.. but i aint the one taking one for the team 

no i wasnt late though.. im always 15 min early


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

art lokz... u still in Califas homie... 



just wanted to say...


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> ya they do.. but i aint the one taking one for the team
> 
> no i wasnt late though.. im always 15 min early




She just wanted to take a ride in the big body.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> She just wanted to take a ride in the big body.


maybe if she polish me up first..


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

how much does the vin tag an title go for 4 a 64 impala vert non ss


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doooooo az whats really goooood


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1968custom said:


> What's up AZ side there is going to be a benefit show and shine on January 21st at famous Sam's on 43rd Ave and Glendale. Flyer to come soon


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY HOMIE!!!! IT WAS JUST MANDO IN A WIG TESTING OUT THE NEW CAM!!!!  IM JUST KIDDING MANDO YOU KNOW I GOT LOVE FOR YA HOMIE!!!!


Camera in one hand and beer in the other...........its possible :wow:! lol:roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anybody got hook ups on engine stands and or cherry pickers?:dunno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anybody got hook ups on engine stands and or cherry pickers?:dunno:



I have both of those things !!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout::loco:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__It's New Years Eve!!!!!

__Please be safe out there today and especially tonight...:happysad:

Much Lowrider Luv & Respect from our Familia to yours....

















_


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anybody got hook ups on engine stands and or cherry pickers?:dunno:




Harbor freight has them cheap.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....
> 
> __It's New Years Eve!!!!!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Art Buck said:


> Let's have a good time!


TTT- Happy New Year!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Damn! Put a target on it, Bullet can plug it!


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> what it doooooo az whats really goooood


:wave: SUP MR. CHAWPS! :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:happysad: DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF A WEBSITE OR CATALOG THAT I CAN ORDER PARTS FOR MY 86 CUTLASS?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Great day to lowride. There were three juiced cars at the stop light right now
Including me.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

[h=6]ALL READY STARTED DRINKING! DAMN THAT WAS HARD NOT TO DRINK ALL DAY! ALREADY A 6PACK DEEP OF BUDWISI. HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU FOOLS IN MY BACK YARD TONITE. HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS. 6024230951[/h]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ SIDE. BE SAFE OUT THERE! I WOULD SAY CALL EM IF YOU NEED A RIDE, BUT I WILL BE TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP!!
THE WIFE IS MAKING MENUDO!! GONNA BE A GOOD NEW YEARS EVE!!

TAKE CARE EVERYONE

FROM IDENTITY CC AZ, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

AL 'TATA" LUNA


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO MY AZ SIDE HOMIES... WISH I WAS IN AZ RIGHT ABOUT NOW... HAVE A SAFE AND FUN NIGHT HOMIES


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy new year everybody


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ SIDE. BE SAFE OUT THERE! I WOULD SAY CALL EM IF YOU NEED A RIDE, BUT I WILL BE TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP!!
> THE WIFE IS MAKING MENUDO!! GONNA BE A GOOD NEW YEARS EVE!!
> 
> TAKE CARE EVERYONE
> ...


From my club and family to yours happy new years AL, oh wait happy new years TATTA president AL


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy New Year Az side lets represent strong for Az in2012


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ SIDE!!!!  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## WHISPERS_LoK (Feb 7, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ FAM HOPE ALL IS GOOD !!!!!!! LOWRIDER STYLE CC MESA,AZ CHAPTER Whisper Lok. ARIZONA BIRD CITY TTT!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Today is the day! Come out and air out that hang over!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> Today is the day! Come out and air out that hang over!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

any recommend a auto glass company who sells and installs glass for impalas


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Today is the day! Come out and air out that hang over!


 MAJESTICS WE'LL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

_HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! FROM ALL OF US MAJESTICS CC._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:.....:thumbsup:





ForeverMobinChevys said:


>





Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ SIDE. BE SAFE OUT THERE! I WOULD SAY CALL EM IF YOU NEED A RIDE, BUT I WILL BE TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP!!
> THE WIFE IS MAKING MENUDO!! GONNA BE A GOOD NEW YEARS EVE!!
> 
> TAKE CARE EVERYONE
> ...





Knightstalker said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO MY AZ SIDE HOMIES... WISH I WAS IN AZ RIGHT ABOUT NOW... HAVE A SAFE AND FUN NIGHT HOMIES





ENCINAS said:


> Happy new year everybody





ARIZA70 said:


> Happy New Year Az side lets represent strong for Az in2012





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR AZ SIDE!!!! :biggrin: :wave:





WHISPERS_LoK said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS AZ FAM HOPE ALL IS GOOD !!!!!!! LOWRIDER STYLE CC MESA,AZ CHAPTER Whisper Lok. ARIZONA BIRD CITY TTT!!!





Art Buck said:


> Today is the day! Come out and air out that hang over!





87CADDY said:


> _HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! FROM ALL OF US MAJESTICS CC._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :biggrin:

__Hope everyone had a safe night! :happysad:

Today!!!!





























Thanks AZ for all your support threw 2011!!!! :thumbsup: _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Art Buck said:


> Today is the day! Come out and air out that hang over!


We got a DJ playing tunes! Bring exact change to pay the entry fee of $6.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy new years AZ. Everyone be safe and have a good time at Phoenix riderz picnic.


I gotz to fu#!in work.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy New Year 2012 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Happy new years AZ. Everyone be safe and have a good time at Phoenix riderz picnic.
> 
> 
> I gotz to fu#!in work.



:thumbsup:.......:thumbsup: Happy New Year !!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

New Years Happiez!!! Here is some Picks of this Az, daily driver, Putting it down in Colorado.


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

I have some 14x7 knockoff wire wheels that I'm willing to trade for 13x7 knockoff wire wheels..let me know..pm me or respond here..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok we have Toda Madre, Identity, Intruders, Individuals, Imperials in the park looking good Homies!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

New Image and Phoenix cc just rolled in


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

can anyone help a brotha out! on my front rotors my wheel bearing got shredded inside the hub so i cant pull the rotor off because the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle.i already took the castle nuut off and everything just that bearing is stuck:banghead:. any suggestions on getting it off?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Society and USO in the park!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sand1 said:


> any recommend a auto glass company who sells and installs glass for impalas


safelite autoglass


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> can anyone help a brotha out! on my front rotors my wheel bearing got shredded inside the hub so i cant pull the rotor off because the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle.i already took the castle nuut off and everything just that bearing is stuck:banghead:. any suggestions on getting it off?


Sounds like some banging and prying is in order


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy New Year......everybody!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Spirit, Unity, Majestics,Good Life out in the park


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:tears::tears:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Wash tonight?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Wash tonight?


Yes sir phoenix cc will be there.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great times today at the Phx Riderz annual picnic!!
Music beers homies horse shoes rides and friends out there today! Thanks for the great times fellas!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> Great times today at the Phx Riderz annual picnic!!
> Music beers homies horse shoes rides and friends out there today! Thanks for the great times fellas!


Thanks for coming out!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Big thanks to everyone for coming out! I mentioned almost all of the clubs that came out but I know I missed a couple! Sorry about that. Also thanks to all the solo riders who came out too. What a great way to start 2012!!!

We will be doing it again next New Years Day so save the date LOL!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this ones for you guys


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Big thanks to everyone for coming out! I mentioned almost all of the clubs that came out but I know I missed a couple! Sorry about that. Also thanks to all the solo riders who came out too. What a great way to start 2012!!!
> 
> We will be doing it again next New Years Day so
> save the date LOL!



Thx for the good time from Phx cc oh and the award was greatly appreciated


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :tears::tears:
> View attachment 414978
> 
> View attachment 414979


Take that off and replace it with a new one


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Big thanks to everyone for coming out! I mentioned almost all of the clubs that came out but I know I missed a couple! Sorry about that. Also thanks to all the solo riders who came out too. What a great way to start 2012!!!
> 
> We will be doing it again next New Years Day so
> save the date LOL!


FROM ALL THE TODA MADRE C.C 
THANKS PHX RIDERS C.C
AND THANKS FOR THE PLAK! 
La pasamos a TODA MADRE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well hope everyone had a great holiday weekend! 

This is next so far.....

















_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Big thanks to everyone for coming out! I mentioned almost all of the clubs that came out but I know I missed a couple! Sorry about that. Also thanks to all the solo riders who came out too. What a great way to start 2012!!!
> 
> We will be doing it again next New Years Day so save the date LOL!


Thank you Phoenix riders cc we had good time kicking it with all the homies
thanks again


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Great way to start the year Riderz with our wives, kids and the low low familia. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY AT THE PHOENIX RIDERZ NEW YEARS DAY ANNUAL PICNIC!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :tears::tears:
> View attachment 414978
> 
> View attachment 414979



Thats A Eazy Fix !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 415247
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nice caddy


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thats A Eazy Fix !!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: whats the easiest way to take it of the spindle?? i heard hammer the fuck out of it ,heating it, or chiseling it off:dunno:

no more streetracing for me :yes:well maybe a lil:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :roflmao: whats the easiest way to take it of the spindle?? i heard hammer the fuck out of it ,heating it, or chiseling it off:dunno:
> 
> no more streetracing for me :yes:well maybe a lil:biggrin:


or catch a fine! Not PPD - IPD!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

SANDALWOODCG said:


>


ANOTHER LITTLE VIDEO I SHOT AT THE PARADE,PHX CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD, WAY TO REPRESENT,:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> ANOTHER LITTLE VIDEO I SHOT AT THE PARADE,PHX CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD, WAY TO REPRESENT,:thumbsup:


SIC VIDEO!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

My Torta Tuesday Contribution













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pice el phoenix!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :roflmao: whats the easiest way to take it of the spindle?? i heard hammer the fuck out of it ,heating it, or chiseling it off:dunno:
> 
> no more streetracing for me :yes:well maybe a lil:biggrin:


No heat buddy the grease will catch fire a lil bit of tork and a good hammer and it will come rite off I'll pm you how latez


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> Nice pice el phoenix!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SANDALWOODCG said:


> ANOTHER LITTLE VIDEO I SHOT AT THE PARADE,PHX CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD, WAY TO REPRESENT,:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__And for our Down South homies....
looks like this is gonna be a good one! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> ANOTHER LITTLE VIDEO I SHOT AT THE PARADE,PHX CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD, WAY TO REPRESENT,:thumbsup:


bad bad BAD ASS VIDEO. thank you for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Nice pice el phoenix!


Thanks I wish i got there earlier than I did to get more cars.


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY KNOW WERE TO GET SOME GOOD CHROME DONE AND GOOD PRICE


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> ANOTHER LITTLE VIDEO I SHOT AT THE PARADE,PHX CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD, WAY TO REPRESENT,:thumbsup:


Nice video bro, we had good time out there, thank you


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY KNOW WERE TO GET SOME GOOD CHROME DONE AND GOOD PRICE


hit mr impala on here his chrome is the best in the west and priced right too cheaper than anybody in az


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

sand1 said:


> hit mr impala on here his chrome is the best in the west and priced right too cheaper than anybody in az



THANKS HOMIE YOU GOT HIS NUMBER???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club { facebook Profile is back } :thumbsup: 2012


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout: Drop in to say Hi !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>




That's The One !!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> My eyes are open !! Ohh Yeeaa !



Soon Krazy !! Very Soon !! ... Watch-Out 77 ! :finger:


----------



## chepes79 (Jun 15, 2011)

GOOD TURN OUT AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY


----------



## chepes79 (Jun 15, 2011)

SUP UNITY


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

chepes79 said:


> SUP UNITY


sup chepe


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 Dammm what her name so i can look her up on pornhub.com or redtube.com!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


  TORTA SLAYER APPROVED!!! :thumbsup: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> View attachment 415646
> View attachment 415647
> View attachment 415648
> View attachment 415649
> ...


:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> sup chepe


:wave: QUE ROLLO COMPA ROGER!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> View attachment 415646
> View attachment 415647
> View attachment 415648
> View attachment 415649
> ...


----------



## az_starterz (Oct 7, 2011)

Anybody gor any video, of tha phx rider new years picnic????


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> THANKS HOMIE YOU GOT HIS NUMBER???


yup


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> Dammm what her name so i can look her up on pornhub.com or redtube.com!!!!!!!!!!1


i think its tomasa


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

az_starterz said:


> Anybody gor any video, of tha phx rider new years picnic????


I'm not sure, there is only a small clip on YouTube of the trokita hopping.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

GM AZ!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__"Pic of the Day" :cheesy:


















_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do az


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do az



:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> :drama:




:thumbsup:.......:wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave:


 What it do its been dead on here.

Big mandos website took over. Thats the new spot.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do its been dead on here.
> 
> Big mandos website took over. Thats the new spot.


That aint noshit .... dead up in here .. Time to move-in to mandos house .
see how it gos there ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

What up og azside Car wash this Saturday January 7 2012 for good friend in need Alex DJ midnight at m & sons 1410 n 35th Ave 8am till whenever cross rd 35th Ave south of McDowell rd west side 35th Ave any one that can help please call mike or just come donate or get ride washed 

Thanks mike good life cc


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up az side phoenix cc, goodlife cc and unity cc are planning a cruise to help out a autism school that is in need of computers that helps kids with there speech impairement. The date is feb 4th I will soon post up more info.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> What up az side phoenix cc, goodlife cc and unity cc are planning a cruise to help out a autism school that is in need of computers that helps kids with there speech impairement. The date is feb 4th I will soon post up more info.


I'm in if I can roll with u ??? No ****


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> What it do its been dead on here.
> 
> Big mandos website took over. Thats the new spot.


No its,dead there to u would know if u got on his site so 
Get Ur azz on there and support big mondo


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> What up og azside Car wash this Saturday January 7 2012 for good friend in need Alex DJ midnight at m & sons 1410 n 35th Ave 8am till whenever cross rd 35th Ave south of McDowell rd west side 35th Ave any one that can help please call mike or just come donate or get ride washed
> 
> Thanks mike good life cc



That's whatz up I'm down


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> That's whatz up I'm down


What up Mr 64, koo see you there


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

Jan 7-8 - Phoenix Swap Meet & Classic Car Show - Phoenix
*
When:* Saturday & Sunday
January 7-8, 2012

*Where:* Arizona State Fairgrounds
1826 W. McDowell Rd
Phoenix, AZ 85007

*Hours:* 5 a.m. to 2 p.m. Rain or Shine
*Phone:* (818) 879-3965
[email protected]


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.phoenixcarswapmeet.com


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> ANOTHER LITTLE VIDEO I SHOT AT THE PARADE,PHX CAR CLUBS LOOKING GOOD, WAY TO REPRESENT,:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZuffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## az_starterz (Oct 7, 2011)

Sup az, I have an 86 regal, center console shifter, rebuilt, 3.8, she's a project selling for 1200, check it out on Craigslist list


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i think its tomasa


Thank you Mando!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> Thank you Mando!!!!!!



Naaa Man ! her name is shaa nene .... Jaaaa Jaaaa !!!! :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE



I got to see your new club plaques , and there badass homie :thumbsup: Good Job !!


----------



## Mr.Chapa (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I got to see your new club plaques , and there badass homie :thumbsup: Good Job !!


Thank you homie, we should have finished product this weekend, rep that AZ SIDE, your plaques came out clean to bro keep rep that AZ SIDE


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wuts up az time 2 make tha donuts!! Get tha paper time!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## 1SIK75 (Nov 17, 2010)

What up homie? Who did your plaques?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ed1983 said:


> Wuts up az time 2 make tha donuts!! Get tha paper time!!


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__"Video of the Day"

Phoenix Riderz Picnic Hop 2012!







Back Bumper Baby!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> What up og azside Car wash this Saturday January 7 2012 for good friend in need Alex DJ midnight at m & sons 1410 n 35th Ave 8am till whenever cross rd 35th Ave south of McDowell rd west side 35th Ave any one that can help please call mike or just come donate or get ride washed
> 
> Thanks mike good life cc





smiley602 said:


> What up az side phoenix cc, goodlife cc and unity cc are planning a cruise to help out a autism school that is in need of computers that helps kids with there speech impairement. The date is feb 4th I will soon post up more info.





BLVD66 said:


> Jan 7-8 - Phoenix Swap Meet & Classic Car Show - Phoenix
> *
> When:* Saturday & Sunday
> January 7-8, 2012
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I got to see your new club plaques , and there badass homie :thumbsup: Good Job !!





90rivimichael said:


> Thank you homie, we should have finished product this weekend, rep that AZ SIDE, your plaques came out clean to bro keep rep that AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning az


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ghost town in this beezy


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

wuts up al


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

1SIK75 said:


> What up homie? Who did your plaques?


Was up carnal, santiago Krazy kutting out of yuma he reasonable to and does great work, he dont BS you either he does more than just plaques also does custom work


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm







what up az side still out in fresno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dinner wit moms at diccicos!!! bombay!!!!:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this is what i sipped on on new years,,, my tio dont drink plus some budlites!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

me and eds pizza,, had to rewarm next day!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

me and moms at my cousins pad!!


my primo hooked up some drumsticks on steroids,,,and the homos can comment on the rest!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> wuts up al


Sup Homey!! HAppy New Year!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

just got this,,,,gonna have lunch and sip!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_HELP! WHO GOTS GROUP 31 RECONDITION BATTERYS AZ? PLEASE PM. :dunno:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

tri tip,,,,the bottles done,,,


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> just got this,,,,gonna have lunch and sip!!!!!!
> View attachment 416795


Glad you got your invite buddy, it's going to be good
Can't wait


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Hope to see everyone out there. Famous Sams will be doing food and drink specials during the show. We got a ton of stuff to raffle, We got a autographed cardinals jersey, a pair of WWE raw tickets for that Monday and a bunch of other fun stuff. Should be a great day with the family!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


How's the project going


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> How's the project going


havent had time to work on int latley:banghead: need to get the caprice back on the road again


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> havent had time to work on int latley:banghead: need to get the caprice back on the road again


You gonna get fast and furious with it when fixed?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> You gonna get fast and furious with it when fixed?


hahaha yea i dont take crap from no punk ass ricers lol no jap crap around here:guns:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> hahaha yea i dont take crap from no punk ass ricers lol no jap crap around here:guns:


Gotta be careful with racing those ricers, some of em got stickers that add major horsepower. :rofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Gotta be careful with racing those ricers, some of em got stickers that add major horsepower. :rofl:


:roflmao:they dont use stickers they have different colored bumpers and fenders


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> havent had time to work on int latley:banghead: need to get the riceburner back on the road again


Fixed!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Fixed!!


:twak:isnt it past your bedtime fathertime?:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Well it's the weekend....
Please be safe homie's. 

"Pic of the Day"



















_


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anybody know any shops that changes drums brakes into disc brakes?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1968custom said:


> View attachment 416965
> 
> 
> Hope to see everyone out there. Famous Sams will be doing food and drink specials during the show. We got a ton of stuff to raffle, We got a autographed cardinals jersey, a pair of WWE raw tickets for that Monday and a bunch of other fun stuff. Should be a great day with the family!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

62wildcat said:


> Does anybody know any shops that changes drums brakes into disc brakes?


I dont know of any shops that do it but a company called scarebird makes a kit for a 62 wildcat. 

http://scarebird.com/index.php?id=1


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

franks hydraulics changes them 602 690 6555


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

62wildcat said:


> Does anybody know any shops that changes drums brakes into disc brakes?


Hey I forgot to say when you convert from drums to disc you may not be able to fit 13's or 14's on the car anymore as some kits only let you use 15" wheels.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> What up az side phoenix cc, goodlife cc and unity cc are planning a cruise to help out a autism school that is in need of computers that helps kids with there speech impairement. The date is jan 28th I will soon post up more info.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


OH SHIT FRESNO!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


> franks hydraulics changes them 602 690 6555


 koo homie thx


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIEZ?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> WHAT UP HOMIEZ?


Wha up man


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Need some cars for D.J Tranzo tonight Grand Opening mexican art gallery 6-10pm 1023 nw grand ave. Lowrider magazine will be there taking pics.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> OH SHIT FRESNO!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GREAT NEWS FOR THE PEDAL CAR SCENE!!! THE MESA SHOW, PUT ON BY MOTORSPORTS SHOWCASE AND SOCIETY CC WILL HAVE 2 PEDAL CAR CLASS!!! THIS WAS CONFIRMED BY BOBBY Q OF SOCIETY CC AZ. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, HIT HIM UP!!! THIS IS A GREAT STEP FOR THE PEDAL CARS SINCE THEY HAVE BEEN BREAKING OUT REAL BIG AT THE LOWRIDER SHOWS ALL OVER!! SEE YUO ALL AT THE MESA SHOW IN MARCH!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats Crackn PHX ?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Hey I forgot to say when you convert from drums to disc you may not be able to fit 13's or 14's on the car anymore as some kits only let you use 15" wheels.





62wildcat said:


> Does anybody know any shops that changes drums brakes into disc brakes?





smiley602 said:


> Ttt az



im sure you can use 13's and or 14's just depends how deep your pockets are i think all you gotta do is change your gears or get a whole rear axle from a newer vehicle with rear disk brakes


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> im sure you can use 13's and or 14's just depends how deep your pockets are i think all you gotta do is change your gears or get a whole rear axle from a newer vehicle with rear disk brakes


I guess anything is possible if your pockets are deep enough. I just wanna get my hustle on so I can go to the club and make it rain on the hoez like Plan Joe does.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> Whats Crackn PHX ?


What up tone loc


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Thx to those who reply back tax money coming real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

62wildcat said:


> Thx to those who reply back tax money coming real soon :thumbsup:


Sometimes you need to grind the calipers or put spacers to fit 13/14's, but like they said money can make stuff happen and good luck with the brake swap!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

62wildcat said:


> Thx to those who reply back tax money coming real soon :thumbsup:


tax money for giving you advise right lol



elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sometimes you need to grind the calipers or put spacers to fit 13/14's, but like they said money can make stuff happen and good luck with the brake swap!!!


:twak: no grinding best thing to do is get a whole rear axle from w newer car with disks BUT if you wana be lifted and lay the car a rear end swap isnt your bestfreind. it also does help if you wana clear for skirts tho


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sometimes you need to grind the calipers or put spacers to fit 13/14's, but like they said money can make stuff happen and good luck with the brake swap!!!


Yeah on ventura with scarebird conversion had to run spacers and grind calipers to fit 14's, was no way 13's would fit. I think it depends on what conversion you use though as the rotors may be smaller for other kits.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

or shorten the axle tubes get em rewelded


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :roflmao:they dont use stickers they have different colored bumpers and fenders


Yeah the different colored panels add horsepower too but you really gotta watch for the stickers though. To be honest its fun beating ricers in races in a old big car , especially if the rice rider has his gf with him.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> or shorten the axle tubes get em rewelded


isnt that what you do on rear of some cars so can run reverse wheels and flares?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah the different colored panels add horsepower too but you really gotta watch for the stickers though. To be honest its fun beating ricers in races in a old big car , especially if the rice rider has his gf with him.



:bowrofl: yup funny thing is their gf's are always breaking their necks looking at the other car instead they always have this unhappy look when their in a ricer:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> isnt that what you do on rear of some cars so can run reverse wheels and flares?


thats usualy so you can clear the skirts on cars


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

luna i found your pedal car


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY REPPIN IN THE KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DANCIN WIT MY MAMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONES FOR TATA LUNA AND ALL YOU VETS THANK YOU!!!! WAS AT THE VFW IN FRESNO WIT MY FAMILY!!








AND IF U WANT TO DISRESPECT WAIT TILL I GET BACK N TELL ME,
,,,ES MY PRIMA!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS ONE AINT FAMILY,,,,ITS MY DUTY TO PLEASE THAT BOOTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 417521


art loks got hoes n different area codes!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

I hate working saturdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Today!


_Saturday January 7 2012 for good friend in need Alex DJ midnight at M & Sons 1410 n 35th Ave 8am till whenever cross rd 35th Ave south of McDowell rd west side 35th Ave any one that can help please call mike or just come donate or get ride washed. :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 417521


i hope shes 18:scrutinize:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i hope shes 18:scrutinize:


Ha ha Fool you fix your ride yet no more beer till its fixed


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Check it out.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Ha ha me and Edgar always run into each other at casino arizona 
I think are ladies have a gambling problem


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

STILL GOIN!!!!!!!!!!!! I AINT STOPED SINCE I GOT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA IM OUT OF CONTROL!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FROM THE MOMENT I GOT HERE 2 WEEKS AGO..... I STARTED WITH ONE OF THESE..... AND I HAVE BEEN DRINKIN EVERYDAY SINCE,,, MY KIDNEYS ARE SCREAMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,BUT IM ON VACATION,,,THEM MOFOS BETTER MAN UP!!!!1 CUZ I AINT DONE!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha ha me and Edgar always run into each other at casino arizona
> I think are ladies have a gambling problem


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING HIS BOMB DOWN IN TUCSON, CLICK ON THE LINK AND HIT HIM UP IF ANYONES INTRESTED....THANKS

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/2775854476.html


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHAT UP AZ SIDE A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING HIS BOMB DOWN IN TUCSON, CLICK ON THE LINK AND HIT HIM UP IF ANYONES INTRESTED....THANKS

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/2775854476.html


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you to every one that came out to car wash today for Alex DJ midnight, thank to the clubs that came out, identity CC, old school CC, Unity CC, thank you to my good life CC members for helping out


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> Whats Crackn PHX ?


:thumbsup:I like that Signature !! .. it should also apply to family members , as they are just as quick 
to cut your throat ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:......:inout:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Hell yea they r..


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

If anyone going to the show Jan 28th move in time from 2-330 get there early for your soot hit me up if u need a room 5209073656


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

<a href="http://youtu.be/eKNr9oXyaXk" target="_blank">



http://youtu.be/eKNr9oXyaXk


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> Hell yea they r..



:thumbsup:... x 73


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:










:wave:..............:h5:..........................................:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:...........................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: I still need my GRILLS !!!!!!! :banghead:........hno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Today! 

__Got this off of Facebook..... 

_Alrighty peeps, there is a Carshow tomorrow (today) morning from 7am til 2pm. Car entry is $10 per car (2ppl w/ entry FREE). No admission to get in although there is $7 parking fee. Lets get out there and do this.











Have a safe Sunday from Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club....


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZuffin::wave:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT ( FRANKS ) VS (STREET LIFE )


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What what


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

were is this going to happwn at


mike(p) said:


> I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT ( FRANKS ) VS (STREET LIFE )


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

mike(p) said:


> I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT ( FRANKS ) VS (STREET LIFE )


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

When & wheres the hop.. I need footage for youtube lol


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:h5:WAS UP AZ :inout:​


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> When & wheres the hop.. I need footage for youtube lol


 x1983


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone going to the car wash tonight??


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Updates, Rules and How to play information coming this week! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> *Updates, Rules and How to play information coming this week! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Another work week....
Please be safe...










Pic's from last show will come out on next issue of Impalas Magazine....
Just in time for the new show! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *Updates, Rules and How to play information coming this week! *


Just got some info sounds like its going to be another good event should be a good turnout


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Updates, Rules and How to play information coming this week! 

IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS NOW ABOUT THE EVENT, FEEL FREE TO CALL ME @ 520-370-1071

GOING TO BE A GREAT TIME! CHANCE TO WIN SOME CASH AND AWARDS TOO!!*​


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up AZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5: Hello to all my knights Image Family !! :worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> I HEAR THERE MIGHT BE A HOP TONIGHT ( FRANKS ) VS (STREET LIFE )





:thumbsup:...........:wave:............:nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:sprint:.........:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> TTT







:h5:..:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt




:wave:................:scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Soon Krazy !! Very Soon !! ... Watch-Out 77 ! :finger:



:worship:........:worship:........:scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to Facebook !! its to dead up in here ...:loco:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

SPIRIT CC HAVING A PICNIC / HOP THIS SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK 9-6
FRANKS / TEAM BLOW ME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS..... HOP STARTS @ 4 SHARP 
POSTING FLYER SOON


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> SPIRIT CC HAVING A PICNIC / HOP THIS SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK 9-6
> FRANKS / TEAM BLOW ME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS..... HOP STARTS @ 4 SHARP
> POSTING FLYER SOON


4 sharp???? Soooo that means like 730 Spirit Time right??

J/k I think!!!!! See you there!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I TOLD MYSELF I WOULD ONLY POST ONCE A DAY ON HERE. BUT THIS IS WORTH RE POSTING! WE'LL PROBABLY MISS THE HOP CUZ OF OUR BIG MEETING / MEMBER OF THE YEAR PICNIC IN MESA...BUT WE ALWAYS TRY TO SUPPORT SPIRIT CC AND WILL TRY TO MAKE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I TOLD MYSELF I WOULD ONLY POST ONCE A DAY ON HERE. BUT THIS IS WORTH RE POSTING! WE'LL PROBABLY MISS THE HOP CUZ OF OUR BIG MEETING / MEMBER OF THE YEAR PICNIC IN MESA...BUT WE ALWAYS TRY TO SUPPORT SPIRIT CC AND WILL TRY TO MAKE IT! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> 4 sharp???? Soooo that means like 730 Spirit Time right??
> 
> J/k I think!!!!! See you there!!


 AL YOU ALREADY KNOW LOL :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 418747


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> *Updates, Rules and How to play information coming this week!
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS NOW ABOUT THE EVENT, FEEL FREE TO CALL ME @ 520-370-1071
> 
> GOING TO BE A GREAT TIME! CHANCE TO WIN SOME CASH AND AWARDS TOO!!*​



:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 418747



:worship:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

mike(p) said:


> SPIRIT CC HAVING A PICNIC / HOP THIS SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK 9-6
> FRANKS / TEAM BLOW ME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS..... HOP STARTS @ 4 SHARP
> POSTING FLYER SOON


tha wash is gonna b packed this Sunday!!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

GOODMORNING LOWRIDER FAM!...TO THE TOP WE GO!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> SPIRIT CC HAVING A PICNIC / HOP THIS SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK 9-6
> FRANKS / TEAM BLOW ME CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS..... HOP STARTS @ 4 SHARP
> POSTING FLYER SOON



you didnt say the famous line bro!


" IT'S GOING DOWN LIKE CHONIES " MIKE PZ :thumbsup:

gonna be good on sunday


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

todamadre c.c said:


> GOODMORNING LOWRIDER FAM!...TO THE TOP WE GO!



x03


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> 4 sharp???? Soooo that means like 730 Spirit Time right??
> 
> J/k I think!!!!! See you there!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> x03


Gm loko c u guys sunday.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

WHATS UP AZ ????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

todamadre c.c said:


> Gm loko c u guys sunday.


You gonna be in the Monte?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Whassssss Up morning O.G AZ side


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> Whassssss Up morning O.G AZ side


MAN FUCK YOU I MEAN GOOD MORNING KIND SIR


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK MAN I MEAN GOOD MORNING KIND SIR


 FIXED

Doing how you doing smiley


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning Fuckers!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__"Video of the Day"

Lets go down memory lane.....


Here's what happened at the Spirit Picnic in 09....:thumbsup:






Goodtimes! :cheesy:

"Pic of the Day"











Convertable?  :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Good Morning Fuckers!!!


It's good morning to you fuckers Sir to you AL ha ha just messing what's crackin TaTTA


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> You gonna be in the Monte?


Yess zirr!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you didnt say the famous line bro!
> 
> 
> " IT'S GOING DOWN LIKE CHONIES " MIKE PZ :thumbsup:
> ...


WHAT UP MANDO ? 
SHIT HOMIE YOU KNOW IT'S GOING DOWN LIKE CHONIESSSS SUNDAY
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ... THE WEATHER IS GREAT TO BRING THEM LOW-LOWS OUT !!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

mike(p) said:


> WHAT UP MANDO ?
> SHIT HOMIE YOU KNOW IT'S GOING DOWN LIKE CHONIESSSS SUNDAY
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ... THE WEATHER IS GREAT TO BRING THEM LOW-LOWS OUT !!


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup og az


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

anyone have facebook pm me your names i have AL, UNITY Mike and some others I'd like to add you to something you guys might like


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK WE DONT HAVE A FLIER YET BUT HERE IS THE INFO TO OUR SHOW AND SHINE.

GOOD LIFE CC, UNITY CC AND PHOENIX CC ARE TEAMING UP TO DO A CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW FOR DESSERT HORIZON ELEMENTRY SCHOOL. TO HELP PROVIDE LEARNING PADS FOR KIDS WITH AUTISM TO HELP THEM WITH THERE SPEECH. THE SHOW IS GONNA TAKE PLACE AT THE A&W ON 75TH AVE AND ENCANTO ON JAN 28TH. BRING OUT THE FAMILY'S CAUSE THERE WILL BE 2 JUMP CASTLES FOR THE KIDS AS WELL AS RAFFLES AND BEST OF AWARDS FOR LOWRIDER, HOT ROD, DONK ECT. SO LETS GET THE RIDES SHINED UP AND HELP SUPPORT THE CAUSE. ALL DONATIONS WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THX MORE INFO COMING SOON. FOR ANY QUESTIONS HIT UP SMILEY602, CUTTY BUDDY, 90RIVIMIKE OR UNITY MIKE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ENCINAS said:


> anyone have facebook pm me your names i have AL, UNITY Mike and some others I'd like to add you to something you guys might like


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Flavoured Condoms[/h]A guy wanted to spice up his marriage, so he bought a box of flavoured condomns. He told his wife he wanted to play a game, she had to guess the taste of the condoms. His wife said ok, so they went straight into the bedroom. They jumped in the bed, and after a few seconds his wife said: I know this one! I know this one, it's cheese!!! The guy said, oh honey, you have to wait untill I put one on!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Flavoured Condoms*
> 
> A guy wanted to spice up his marriage, so he bought a box of flavoured condomns. He told his wife he wanted to play a game, she had to guess the taste of the condoms. His wife said ok, so they went straight into the bedroom. They jumped in the bed, and after a few seconds his wife said: I know this one! I know this one, it's cheese!!! The guy said, oh honey, you have to wait untill I put one on!


HA HA YOU CRAZY FOOL


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Flavoured Condoms*
> 
> A guy wanted to spice up his marriage, so he bought a box of flavoured condomns. He told his wife he wanted to play a game, she had to guess the taste of the condoms. His wife said ok, so they went straight into the bedroom. They jumped in the bed, and after a few seconds his wife said: I know this one! I know this one, it's cheese!!! The guy said, oh honey, you have to wait untill I put one on!


lol.. 

homie u back in town.. i need some albums burned..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> lol..
> 
> homie u back in town.. i need some albums burned..


i can burn em to dvd,,, then you can take home and burn,,, got to buy a new dvd writer,, mine wont read the cd's ,,,,,,, shoot me a pm of what you need bro!!!! i got you!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i can burn em to dvd,,, then you can take home and burn,,, got to buy a new dvd writer,, mine wont read the cd's ,,,,,,, shoot me a pm of what you need bro!!!! i got you!!


hay i need a copy of my sons black opps burned you know how to do that


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

its christmas for me all over again:naughty:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> [h=1]Flavoured Condoms[/h]A guy wanted to spice up his marriage, so he bought a box of flavoured condomns. He told his wife he wanted to play a game, she had to guess the taste of the condoms. His wife said ok, so they went straight into the bedroom. They jumped in the bed, and after a few seconds his wife said: I know this one! I know this one, it's cheese!!! The guy said, oh honey, you have to wait untill I put one on!


....lol..nice!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> hay i need a copy of my sons black opps burned you know how to do that


ill look into it!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Was someone here looking for front grill for a 78 cutlass?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Was someone here looking for front grill for a 78 cutlass?


homie from knights image is


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Was someone here looking for front grill for a 78 cutlass?


WEASEL KNIGHTS IMAGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Was someone here looking for front grill for a 78 cutlass?



Me !!! Me !! I need some 1978 cutlass Grills ...:run:








Can you HELP me out !!.. LOL !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Good Morning Fuckers!!!




Jaaaaa !! Haaaa !! Foooookers...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Me !!! Me !! I need some 1978 cutlass Grills ...:run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MR WEASEL, PLEASE HIT ME UP, 602-643-5858
NEED THAT HOSE FROM U MY BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Whassssss Up morning O.G AZ side





:thumbsup:.................:rofl:..............:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> MR WEASEL, PLEASE HIT ME UP, 602-643-5858
> NEED THAT HOSE FROM U MY BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Okie Dokie Smokie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back !! To ! Facebook !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i can burn em to dvd,,, then you can take home and burn,,, got to buy a new dvd writer,, mine wont read the cd's ,,,,,,, shoot me a pm of what you need bro!!!! i got you!!


How many songs you got on your pc?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> How many songs you got on your pc?


dont know maybe bout 20,000


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody have Ron Hernandez number


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> anybody have Ron Hernandez number



yup 602-541-7469 tell him Juan sent you


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> anybody have Ron Hernandez number




602-541-7469


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:banghead: No Grills Yet :banghead: No Grills Yet :banghead: 
Oh Well , There's always Next Year .. Haaaaa !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Haaaa !! sounds like the suns .........:rofl:....:loco:...:loco:...:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to Facebook !!! ....................... Again .. 9:46 pm


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Two Knights at the QT , and a dps-officer said that was Kool !! :thumbsup:








And no Mr Luna , nobody got arrested LOL !!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :banghead: No Grills Yet :banghead: No Grills Yet :banghead:
> Oh Well , There's always Next Year .. Haaaaa !!



PICK A PART has the grills your looking for was there today! both were in good shape. Chucky took a Pic i think! here's the # an Address.

# (602) 513-5901

3125 W Broadway Rd


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> PICK A PART has the grills your looking for was there today! both were in good shape. Chucky took a Pic i think! here's the # an Address.
> 
> # (602) 513-5901
> 
> 3125 W Broadway Rd


Yeah I sent a pic to his cell phn, Thanks Jay...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__One for the homie's! 


















_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Haaaa !! sounds like the suns .........:rofl:....:loco:...:loco:...:loco:


:twak:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:



:thumbsup:..........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Two Knights at the QT , and a dps-officer said that was Kool !! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice,,,,, hit me up weasel,,, gota get my ride on the road brotha!!! my bro gonna break my legs!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Updates, Rules and How to play information coming this week! 

IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS NOW ABOUT THE EVENT, FEEL FREE TO CALL ME @ 520-370-1071

GOING TO BE A GREAT TIME! CHANCE TO WIN SOME CASH AND AWARDS TOO!!*​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:uffin:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Two Knights at the QT , and a dps-officer said that was Kool !! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


stay brown my brotha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Life is so good !! 
I have it made , a good job , all my real knights , my family , 
and the best bunch of homies a man can ask for .. I think being a heavy
Equipment Mechanic is a bombass job. Check out what I do for a living.























Today I changed out some sheer-blades . ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

If you think , you know hydraulics ..... I get to work on real hydraulics...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!



:thumbsup:...........:worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:uffin:



:thumbsup:........:biggrin:............:rofl:.......:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> nice,,,,, hit me up weasel,,, gota get my ride on the road brotha!!! my bro gonna break my legs!!!


:thumbsup:.........:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :twak:



Jaaaaaa !! Haaaa !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


Oh !!! Yeeeeeaaaaaa !!:fool2:...........:fool2:........:fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yeah I sent a pic to his cell phn, Thanks Jay...



Sorry !! My cell phone can't get picture anybody sends to me ..
I hope the grills are there friday ???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> PICK A PART has the grills your looking for was there today! both were in good shape. Chucky took a Pic i think! here's the # an Address.
> 
> # (602) 513-5901
> 
> 3125 W Broadway Rd



Sweeeeet !! Im there Friday !!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: Life is so good !!
> I have it made , a good job , all my real knights , my family ,
> and the best bunch of homies a man can ask for .. I think being a heavy
> Equipment Mechanic is a bombass job. Check out what I do for a living.
> ...


 Crazy shit... :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Wuts up Az Side. Anybody know any good rim shops to gets some 24s or 26s in Phx?


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Sweeeeet !! Im there Friday !!


post some picks of the car with its two front teeth


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

2 83s said:


> Wuts up Az Side. Anybody know any good rim shops to gets some 24s or 26s in Phx?


:wow::wow:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE everyone have good day, IDENTIFY TTT 



BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

2 83s said:


> Wuts up Az Side. Anybody know any good rim shops to gets some 24s or 26s in Phx?


rent a tire :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: Life is so good !!
> I have it made , a good job , all my real knights , my family ,
> and the best bunch of homies a man can ask for .. I think being a heavy
> Equipment Mechanic is a bombass job. Check out what I do for a living.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Teaching kids to avoid drugs is a good thing. Thats why we chose this Charity...











*Mission and History*


Our mission is to prevent and reduce youth drug and alcohol use through community education and awareness by providing parents, caregivers, healthcare providers, educators and others with educational tools, information and resources.
In 2003, Arizona was selected as a start-up location for The Partnership's first chapter in the country based on feedback from community leaders, the need, and the work of volunteers stemming back to the early 1990s. In 2008, Arizona proudly became an Affiliate of the national Partnership for a Drug-Free America (The Partnership At DrugFree.org), responsible for local governance, fundraising and sustainability. The national organization was formed in 1986 and is based in New York City. Best known for the fried egg television message, "This is your brain, this is your brain on drugs," the national Partnership has a track record of measurable successes over 20 years, including changes in attitudes toward drugs that result in actual reductions in drug use.

2012 priorities for Arizona: 

• The trend of teen misuse and abuse of prescription and over the counter drugs;
• Addressing the increase in synthetic drugs such as Spice;
• Continued focus on preventing the devastating effects of Ecstasy, methamphetamine and other drugs on our communities.











Please come out and support this cause. Help us help the our youth..... :happysad:











_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


_Congrats Rudy!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GOOD LIFE CC, UNITY CC AND PHOENIX CC ARE TEAMING UP TO DO A CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW FOR DESSERT HORIZON ELEMENTRY SCHOOL. TO HELP PROVIDE LEARNING PADS FOR KIDS WITH AUTISM TO HELP THEM WITH THERE SPEECH. THE SHOW IS GONNA TAKE PLACE AT THE A&W ON 75TH AVE AND ENCANTO ON JAN 28TH. BRING OUT THE FAMILY'S CAUSE THERE WILL BE 2 JUMP CASTLES FOR THE KIDS AS WELL AS RAFFLES AND BEST OF AWARDS FOR LOWRIDER, HOT ROD, DONK ECT. SO LETS GET THE RIDES SHINED UP AND HELP SUPPORT THE CAUSE. ALL DONATIONS WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THX MORE INFO COMING SOON. FOR ANY QUESTIONS HIT UP SMILEY602, CUTTY BUDDY, 90RIVIMIKE OR UNITY MIKE. _


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> If you think , you know hydraulics ..... I get to work on real hydraulics...


 shits bad ass, you work on :h5:transformers,,, that looks like an :ninja:autobot!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

2 83s said:


> Wuts up Az Side. Anybody know any good rim shops to gets some 24s or 26s in Phx?


 a lil skinny guy named big ben,,, bens custom wheels!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

Just seeing who is coming out Jan 28th show


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

2 83s said:


> Wuts up Az Side. Anybody know any good rim shops to gets some 24s or 26s in Phx?


Phx wheel and tire, indian school and like 59th I think


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Brown Velvet in LRM.com!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


Bas ass!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Bas ass!


X '2 yup


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> shits bad ass, you work on :h5:transformers,,, that looks like an :ninja:autobot!!!



I know Rite ... LOL !! Haaaa..:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GOOD LIFE CC, UNITY CC AND PHOENIX CC ARE TEAMING UP TO DO A CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE SHOW FOR DESSERT HORIZON ELEMENTRY SCHOOL. TO HELP PROVIDE LEARNING PADS FOR KIDS WITH AUTISM TO HELP THEM WITH THERE SPEECH. THE SHOW IS GONNA TAKE PLACE AT THE A&W ON 75TH AVE AND ENCANTO ON JAN 28TH. BRING OUT THE FAMILY'S CAUSE THERE WILL BE 2 JUMP CASTLES FOR THE KIDS AS WELL AS RAFFLES AND BEST OF AWARDS FOR LOWRIDER, HOT ROD, DONK ECT. SO LETS GET THE RIDES SHINED UP AND HELP SUPPORT THE CAUSE. ALL DONATIONS WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THX MORE INFO COMING SOON. FOR ANY QUESTIONS HIT UP SMILEY602, CUTTY BUDDY, 90RIVIMIKE OR UNITY MIKE. _



:thumbsup:.......:thumbsup:.......:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Crazy shit... :thumbsup:




:thumbsup:.....:thumbsup:.......:thumbsup:.......:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> post some picks of the car with its two front teeth




Ooooookay ??? :loco:....:loco:...............................................:werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :thumbsup:




:wave:.........:h5:...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BULLSHIT!:rimshot:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations / check points are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

lilwill1999 said:


>


PHOENIX MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
> Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park
> 
> 
> ...


K done man just told just everyone I know thanks man


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody know of a good polishing place ?:dunno:


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody know of a good polishing place ?:dunno:


Call fred 623 755 1455...quality finish at best prices. I sent him over pieces off a 64 ss during a repaint and I had zero complaints.


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


BAD ASS PIC:thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> a lil skinny guy named big ben,,, bens custom wheels!!





playboi13 said:


> Phx wheel and tire, indian school and like 59th I think



Thanks ill check them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ:wave::nicoderm:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Teamblowme602 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__Its friday homie's!!!!
Please be safe.....:happysad:


Gonna be a firme time....













"Pic of the day"









_


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

155-80-13 TORNELL NEW TIRE $49.95 each.
MICHAEL @ FIX IT AUTO 
(623)8474039


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


bigg reppin for AZ :thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
> Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

jayteenaz said:


> Call fred 623 755 1455...quality finish at best prices. I sent him over pieces off a 64 ss during a repaint and I had zero complaints.


Yeah, I agree Fred is the best polisher in Az! Over 30 years experience and best prices in town! He has done polishing for alot of clubs and he did all of my polishing! Satisfaction Gauranteed! Tell him Bullet sent you_


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> fixed


The OG's know the park is Roosevelt fool!! We had
IDENTITY CC meetings there when your sippy cup had Kool aid in it!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> The OG's know the park is Roosevelt fool!! We had
> IDENTITY CC meetings there when your sippy cup had Kool aid in it!!


i just wiki'ed roosevelt park and it said you planted the first tree there:dunno:


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> The OG's know the park is Roosevelt fool!! We had
> IDENTITY CC meetings there when your sippy cup had Kool aid in it!!


:roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i just wiki'ed roosevelt park and it said you planted the first tree there:dunno:


I heard it was a seed he planted


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__Looks like its football day!!!!
Everyone have a safe & blessed day.....:angel:

Tomorrow!!!!!!

















_


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

:x:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you missed last year here are a few pics....


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

OG AZ SIDE! WUZZZ GOOOD HOMIEZ! UDCC ROLLIN THRU IN A TWO TONE DROP! DUECE UP TO THE HOMIEZ THAT KNO ME! SEE U FEB 11TH 2012!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

got this if anybody interested pm me thanks


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> PICK A PART has the grills your looking for was there today! both were in good shape. Chucky took a Pic i think! here's the # an Address.
> 
> # (602) 513-5901
> 
> 3125 W Broadway Rd



They were GONE !!! :banghead: WTF !!!! ..... Someone got to them , before me :banghead:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> They were GONE !!! :banghead: WTF !!!! ..... Someone got to them , before me :banghead:


Next person who messages you saying they have some for sale was the one who picked them up .... 

There was three 78 cutlass only one w grills...


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Teamblowme602 said:


>


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Teamblowme602 said:


>


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

hno: *possibly movin 2tha AZ in 2013, good 2know tha LoLo scene is active*...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__Looks like its football day!!!!
Everyone have a safe & blessed day.....:angel:

TODAY!!!!

















_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sup AZ, who's a good D.J. in the valley for a wedding,
Good price tambien


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> They were GONE !!! :banghead: WTF !!!! ..... Someone got to them , before me :banghead:


theres some on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Cutlas...802518&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5634087812310020389


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Next person who messages you saying they have some for sale was the one who picked them up ....
> 
> There was three 78 cutlass only one w grills...


Jaaaaa Haaaa !!! . I know rite  I have the money for the grills , if someone gets them ?? I'LL pay.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> theres some on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Cutlass-Supreme-Grills-Grilles-Pair-/150678199385?_trksid=p5197.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26itu%3DI%2BUA%26otn%3D12%26pmod%3D160712802518%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5634087812310020389



Thank !! You !! , I will look in to that rite now  ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


>



:thumbsup:........:wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5::wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:........:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Sup AZ, who's a good D.J. in the valley for a wedding,
> Good price tambien


dj midnite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! picnic was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! picnic was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X 64 yes it was


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! picnic was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS ART AN JOE 
GOOD TIMES HOMIE... GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AN SHOW SOME ( SPIRIT ) SHIT NICE DAY OUT , COLD BREWS , BBQ (N) ,
LOW LOWS , AN CAR HOPS NICE WAY TO END A SUNDAY ! THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO CHILL WITH US ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Mikeymike62 said:


>


Great turnout man thanks for the invite good to see everyone out their


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Mikeymike62 said:


>


:thumbsup:

SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT. HAD OUR ANNUAL MEMBER OF THE YEAR MEETING/PICNIC.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GM AZ FAMILIA!!!!

HERE GOES OUR "MEMBER OF THE YEAR!
CONGRATULATIONS ARMONDO PRESIDENT OF OUR MESA AZ CHAPTER!










SORRY HOMIES HAVING INTERNET PROBLEMS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! picnic was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes: x86!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> dj midnite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks homie....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! picnic was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn,,, I missed both events this weekend,, havin some work done on my ride


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

602 367 0328!!!!


playboi13 said:


> Thanks homie....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> 602 367 0328!!!!


Gracia bro.... what the word on that e40


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Gracia bro.... what the word on that e40


got him same day!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I THINK THE BROS GOT A CONTACT FROM THE AIR FRESNER!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


nice pic's Loks any one have vid/ of the hop and from the wash hop


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> nice pic's Loks any one have vid/ of the hop and from the wash hop


wtf wash hop!?????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071​


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> got him same day!!!!!


 oh coo.... maybe manana i can pick up.. if you work...


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! picnic was bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone know where I can get some lowrider bike wheels powdercoated or anodized?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZKLIQUER said:


> anyone know where I can get some lowrider bike wheels powdercoated or anodized?


Hit up RO-Chucky as he got all the hookups on bike stuffs.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


BAD ASS PICS ART


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

Cadi4life said:


> BAD ASS PICS ART


dose anyone know the name of the film crew from sunday


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

cmz said:


> dose anyone know the name of the film crew from sunday


i SEEN Q-VO THERE.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

hno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> anyone know where I can get some lowrider bike wheels powdercoated or anodized?


Theirs a place called Glendale Powder Coating. (623) 937-5557
Good place


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Thx


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ENCINAS said:


> Theirs a place called Glendale Powder Coating. (623) 937-5557
> Good place


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> i SEEN Q-VO THERE.


thx


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IF YOU HEARD THE TUCSON SHOW IS CANCELLED. THAT'S WRONG. IT'S STILL ON. POSSIBLY CONCERT IS OFF. BUT THE SHOW MUST GO ON!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__Please everyone be safe & God bless ....


"Pic of the Day"!

















_


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Cadi4life said:


> BAD ASS PICS ART


thx bro,,, you know how i do,, sombody says take pics art loks,, its lock and load and start blastin,,, i like ur mural work,,, really good,,, real good!!! next time when i have a lil more time, ill take some more for ur collection !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Cadi4life said:


> BAD ASS PICS ART


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Cadi4life said:


> BAD ASS PICS ART


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

chilango's-67 said:


> 155-80-13 TORNELL NEW TIRE $52 each.
> MICHAEL @ FIX IT AUTO
> (623)8474039


 $$$


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071​


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT for my AZ family!:worship:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wheres everyone at??? :wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Lol!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Ha ha I did the same thing


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> wheres everyone at??? :wave:


Ha ha I'm not telling 

Foo


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


You need some RAID like a motherfucker hahaha...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> You need some RAID like a motherfucker hahaha...


LMAO! It's fake!


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

HEY AZ SIDE, IF ANYONE HAS ANY OLD SCHOOL PIC'S FROM THE MESA SUPER SHOW FROM BACK IN THE DAYS CAN U PLEASE FORWARD THEM TO [email protected] .THANKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> HEY AZ SIDE, IF ANYONE HAS ANY OLD SCHOOL PIC'S FROM THE MESA SUPER SHOW FROM BACK IN THE DAYS CAN U PLEASE FORWARD THEM TO [email protected] .THANKS


Ok but just a heads up their going to be old I have to scan them first but will do after work


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Ok but just a heads up their going to be old I have to scan them first but will do after work


i have a bunch too, gonna try and get them scanned.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Big Ben was trying to eat him.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__Everyone please have a great day....


"Pic of the Day"

















_


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Flex Dogg said:


> i have a bunch too, gonna try and get them scanned.


 KOOO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

ok i know asked this already dose anyone know the website for Q -vo


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW WERE TO GET A GOOD SET OF 13" TIRES


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> ANYBODY KNOW WERE TO GET A GOOD SET OF 13" TIRES


big ben!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 ALL OF IDENTITY WUD BE BUCK ASS NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

[h=2]ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES[/h] _







ALL MAKES/ ALL MODELS CAR SHOW_ March 3rd 2012, Park Central Deli 3110 N Central Ave Phoenix AZ 85012 12 to 5 P.M.

Some of the activities at the ARIZONA’S DREAM MACHINES Car Show and Concert will include a Play area for the Kids, Hot dog eating contest, performers and dancers, exhibition vehicles, raffles, Be the Match Registry, Mobile On site Mammogram, Free Health Screens, vendor booths, and DJ.

I will have Independent by All for Show Judging and superior trophies from Coast to Coast Trophies. Over 52 classes that will include Jeeps, VW’s, 4X4’s, Mini Truck’s, Dubs, Lowriders, Imports, Rat Rods, Hot Rods, Muscles, Originals, Motorcycles, Bikes, Trikes and Peddles. Best of Show and Best Paint, Interior, Motor, Under Carriage, Wheels and a People’s Choice Award. Expecting 500 automobiles for the Show plus the Exhibition vehicles. 
Entry fees are $20 per car truck and SUV and $10 per Bike, Trike and Peddle. Move in time from 8 A.M. to 12 Noon
All Proceeds to Benefit the Ryan House.:thumbsup:​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin AZ?


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Whats up AZ side everything is looking good for the show this weekend. The weather should be great with a high of 73! Hopefully you guys can make it out. The kids on the team are real excited to see some lowriders out there. We got a ton of stuff to raffle off and Famous Sams will be offering food and drink specials inside. There will be a DJ outside playing some music. Entry fee's are all done by donation. Any questions give me a call


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

SHOP CALL !
FRANKS / TEAM BLOW ME VS STREET LIFE JUST NOW !
TODDS 2 PUMP GOT STUCK @ 74 ..... WILL'S AN DREW MILL'S SINGLE PUMP DID 80


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

mike(p) said:


> SHOP CALL !
> FRANKS / TEAM BLOW ME VS STREET LIFE JUST NOW !
> TODDS 2 PUMP GOT STUCK @ 74 ..... WILL'S AN DREW MILL'S SINGLE PUMP DID 80


video,pics or didn't happen?lol


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1968custom said:


> View attachment 423939
> 
> 
> Whats up AZ side everything is looking good for the show this weekend. The weather should be great with a high of 73! Hopefully you guys can make it out. The kids on the team are real excited to see some lowriders out there. We got a ton of stuff to raffle off and Famous Sams will be offering food and drink specials inside. There will be a DJ outside playing some music. Entry fee's are all done by donation. Any questions give me a call


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1968custom said:


> View attachment 423939
> 
> 
> Whats up AZ side everything is looking good for the show this weekend. The weather should be great with a high of 73! Hopefully you guys can make it out. The kids on the team are real excited to see some lowriders out there. We got a ton of stuff to raffle off and Famous Sams will be offering food and drink specials inside. There will be a DJ outside playing some music. Entry fee's are all done by donation. Any questions give me a call


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__Please everyone be safe & God bless ....


"Pic of the Day"!

















_


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

compita said:


> video,pics or didn't happen?lol


lol call frank


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

mike(p) said:


> lol call frank


Talked to will it went down. Franks hydros ttt


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHATS UP FELLAS GOT SOME STROLLERS I GOTTA SELL ASAP, HIT ME UP WITH A PM IF INTRESTED....THANKS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Phoenix cc, Good life cc and Unity cc are teaming up to do a cruise for the cause show and shine to help out "Desert horizon elementary school". We will be accepting donations to help the school for supplies and learning pads for the children with there speech / autism. The show is going to take place at the A&W on 75th ave and encanto, on Jan 28th. Bring out the family's cause there will be 2 jump houses for the kids as well as raffles and best of awards for lowrider, hot rod, donk and so forth. So let’s get the rides shinned up and help support the cause. All donations will be greatly appreciated. 100% proceeds will go to Desert horizon elementary school. Music provided by Dj Midnight.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OK NEED A GOOD POWDER COAT SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]









The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071​


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  WHAT UP WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!!  :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

smiley602 said:


> Phoenix cc, Good life cc and Unity cc are teaming up to do a cruise for the cause show and shine to help out "Desert horizon elementary school". We will be accepting donations to help the school for supplies and learning pads for the children with there speech / autism. The show is going to take place at the A&W on 75th ave and encanto, on Jan 28th. Bring out the family's cause there will be 2 jump houses for the kids as well as raffles and best of awards for lowrider, hot rod, donk and so forth. So let’s get the rides shinned up and help support the cause. All donations will be greatly appreciated. 100% proceeds will go to Desert horizon elementary school. Music provided by Dj Midnight.


lol Unity??? i havent heard of this but ok ill be there for sure!!!!!!!!!



MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


que onda pinchi mando????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

fuckin hector, you killed az side homie with all the bullshit...... damn you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuckin hector, you killed az side homie with all the bullshit...... damn you!!!!!!!!!


Lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuckin hector, you killed az side homie with all the bullshit...... damn you!!!!!!!!!


Ben your funny pm AL he's got some good news about OG AZ side
Think you'll like


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuckin hector, you killed az side homie with all the bullshit...... damn you!!!!!!!!!


Sup Ben!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuckin hector, you killed az side homie with all the bullshit...... damn you!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> OK NEED A GOOD POWDER COAT SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hit up...
[h=1]Fusion Powder Coating & Sandblasting[/h]

623-536-7200

http://www.FusionPowderCoat.com

 Speak to Bobby...He will pick up if needed!
Tell em "In The Streets Mag" sent you...:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


> Phoenix cc, Good life cc and Unity cc are teaming up to do a cruise for the cause show and shine to help out "Desert horizon elementary school". We will be accepting donations to help the school for supplies and learning pads for the children with there speech / autism. The show is going to take place at the A&W on 75th ave and encanto, on Jan 28th. Bring out the family's cause there will be 2 jump houses for the kids as well as raffles and best of awards for lowrider, hot rod, donk and so forth. So let’s get the rides shinned up and help support the cause. All donations will be greatly appreciated. 100% proceeds will go to Desert horizon elementary school. Music provided by Dj Midnight.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> fuckin hector, you killed az side homie with all the bullshit...... damn you!!!!!!!!!


Lol! We all know it was the new format. And actually homie it gets jumping every once in awhile. There's always lots of vistors too.
How's the baby doing homie?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 


__Well it's FRIDAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


And this is what's HOT this weekend!!!!!


















_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lol Unity??? i havent heard of this but ok ill be there for sure!!!!!!!!!


WHAT AN ASSHOLE THATS Y YOU GOTTA GO TO YOUR CLUB MEETINGS BEN :facepalm: MAS PUTO. UNLESS MIKE FORGOT TO BRING IT UP TO YOU GUYS. HEY I GOT SOME CHUCKS FOR SALE HOMIE AND ILL HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME CANDY TO.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Phoenix cc, Good life cc and Unity cc are teaming up to do a cruise for the cause show and shine to help out "Desert horizon elementary school". We will be accepting donations to help the school for supplies and learning pads for the children with there speech / autism. The show is going to take place at the A&W on 75th ave and encanto, on Jan 28th. Bring out the family's cause there will be 2 jump houses for the kids as well as raffles and best of awards for lowrider, hot rod, donk and so forth. So let’s get the rides shinned up and help support the cause. All donations will be greatly appreciated. 100% proceeds will go to Desert horizon elementary school. Music provided by Dj Midnight.​


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GM AZ SIDE


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP AZ


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

wuddup homies...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> wuddup homies...


Them fellas on OT lovin your ride huh? Them dudes is crazy! Hold ur own bro!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Them fellas on OT lovin your ride huh? Them dudes is crazy! Hold ur own bro!


yeah fuck all them vatos,, especiallly that art loks vato.......wait..... what????


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Alright everyone tomorrow is the day. I want to give a big thank you to Big Mando for the flyer. All donations given will be used to help the team. We will be selling raffle tickets through out the show. Below is a list of what we have so far to raffle. 

2 - Subway gift cards $10 each
10 Zumba Sessions at Imagine That Dance & Fitness
2 - Spa Finder Gift Cards $25 each
Olive Garden Gift Card $25
2- Mi Patio gift certificates for 2 dinners each
2 - Smashburger Cash - $20 each
1 - The Original Garcia's gift certificate $30
3 - J's Barber Shop Men's cut - $17 each
1 - Men's cut 
1 - Ladies cut & Style 
2- AZ Cardinals backpacks and merchandise
2 - Martay Jenkins former NFL player & trainer merchandise
2- Wine Baskets 
3- car Wash gift sets

...And more!!

Individual Raffles: Purchase as many tickets and take your chances on ANY of the many individual raffles!

Cerreta's Candy Gift Basket - value $70
2 tickets to WWE Raw Super Show - lower level
2 tickets to Art Laboe's Valentines Super Love Jam
AZ Cardinals jersey
$100 Tattoo Gift Certificate 
"All you can Drink" liquor basket 
50/50 Raffle


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT AZ RIDERS


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:facepalm::nicoderm:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Today's the day. Hope to see everyone out there!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

__It's the weekend please be safe homie's.....:angel:

TODAY!!!!!!










It's all over Facebook too! :thumbsup:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :facepalm::nicoderm:




:wave: Whats up !!!!!!!! BIG ROACH !! ... Hows the new shop ?? :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow ! its dead up in here ...:-( back to facebook .


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100* beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071​


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

anyone knows where i can get some plaques made


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

check out either KRAZY KUTTIN or T.N.T METAL WERKS... TONY-O FROM ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Rhinos show and shine


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ACH


















]


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

[










































ATTACH=CONFIG]425625[/ATTACH]


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

q-vole all my raza from the AZ-SIDE,

Selling a set of O.G artilleries they do have coker tires. 5.60's with whitewalls about 65% thread. They all hold air and no issues whatsoever other than a good cleaning.

no curb rash or bent wheels, they are painted maroon but you can strip them and paint them whatever color you want.

No low ballers, $850 takes them shipping is paid by buyer.



call or text me at 520-208-7789


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

anybody going to THE WASH ON CENTRAL tonite?...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Football! Football! Football!!!!!

__Then the Wash!:thumbsup:

Coming soon.....












*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and RegulationsSponsored by Cocopah Casino*​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*














_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

rhinos show and shine


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Whats up AZ side. I wanted to thank everyone who came out to the show yesterday. Overall the show was a sucess!! I want to give thanks to Intruders, Sophistacated Few, Good Life,Rogue Nation, Otra Vida, Spirit, Respectfully Rollin, Phoeniquera Classics, Toda Madre, Lowrider Stlye, Majestics, Unnaturals, Identity, Old School and all the solo riders that came out. If I missed a club I am sorry. We definitley will be doing a show next year and try to make it an anual show. Again I want to thank everyone in helping out the Rhinos football team. If there is anything we can do to help down the road let me know and we will be there.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

1968custom said:


> Whats up AZ side. I wanted to thank everyone who came out to the show yesterday. Overall the show was a sucess!! I want to give thanks to Intruders, Sophistacated Few, Good Life,Rogue Nation, Otra Vida, Spirit, Respectfully Rollin, Phoeniquera Classics, Toda Madre, Lowrider Stlye, Majestics, Unnaturals, Identity, Old School and all the solo riders that came out. If I missed a club I am sorry. We definitley will be doing a show next year and try to make it an anual show. Again I want to thank everyone in helping out the Rhinos football team. If there is anything we can do to help down the road let me know and we will be there.


Phoenix car club was there but left early :biggrin: you guys coming to the show and shine next week?


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

What it dew AZ. Keep it low n slow. GOOD LIFE C.C TTT. respets to all clubs n solos......81 cadii


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Phoenix car club was there but left early :biggrin: you guys coming to the show and shine next week?


Whats up Smiley602 My apologies I did see your car there. Nice paint by the way :thumbsup:. Thank you Phoenix Car Club for supporting the show. 
And yes we will be at the show and shine next week. Looks like the next couple of weeks are going to be busy with some shows.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ side everyone have good day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1968custom said:


> Whats up AZ side. I wanted to thank everyone who came out to the show yesterday. Overall the show was a sucess!! I want to give thanks to Intruders, Sophistacated Few, Good Life,Rogue Nation, Otra Vida, Spirit, Respectfully Rollin, Phoeniquera Classics, Toda Madre, Lowrider Stlye, Majestics, Unnaturals, Identity, Old School and all the solo riders that came out. If I missed a club I am sorry. We definitley will be doing a show next year and try to make it an anual show. Again I want to thank everyone in helping out the Rhinos football team. If there is anything we can do to help down the road let me know and we will be there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Looks like we're gonna debut our Safford Az Hopper for our show coming up Feb 26th!










We want to make a friendly challenge to all Hoppers to come and compete against us.
Lets put a smile on some kids faces!










Plus we adding new awards!
"Most Members"
and 
"Longest Distance Car Club"! uffin:

_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

raw metal and engraved patterns!


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> raw metal and engraved patterns!


Dam thats badass


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> raw metal and engraved patterns!


:facepalm: holy shit that's badass :wow:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> raw metal and engraved patterns!


that's bad ass


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> raw metal and engraved patterns!


dam thats clean .


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

FOR SALE 1966 CAPRICE PROJECT 2 DOOR FIRST $1900 GETS IT.I NEED IT GONE BY WED..CURRENTLY NOT RUNNING CALL OR TEXT ME 602-881-7409...POSSIBLE TRADE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::worship:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Nice!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> BULLSHIT!!


YUP YUP!:h5:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Got some Brand New Cylinders for sale 6 inch 50.00 cash and carry.. Pm me if intrested


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone needs a car stereo hit me up via pm as Im selling a new in box Alpine CDE-123 and a new Alpine optional remote, Im asking 180.00


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


: 0


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


calm down ese! :facepalm:lol whats up fool!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__This is whats hot this weekend in Phx! :thumbsup:



United we can make a difference....:yes:_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __This is whats hot this weekend in Phx! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


AND HECTOR IS GONNA BE THERE


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> AND HECTOR IS GONNA BE THERE


SORRY HOMIE CANT MAKE IT BUT I WILL LET THE CLUB KNOW TO TRY TO MAKE IT AND WILL SUPPORT IT BY POSTING YOUR FLYER ALL OVER THE INTERNET. I GOT TRAFFIC SCHOOL THAT DAY AND IAM NOT FEELING WELL DUE TO A SEROUS SICKNESS I CONTRACTED. I WON'T BE MAKING MANY SHOWS DUE TO THIS ILLNESS THIS YEAR. CAN I SEND A DONATION TO SOMEONE?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> SORRY HOMIE CANT MAKE IT BUT I WILL LET THE CLUB KNOW TO TRY TO MAKE IT AND WILL SUPPORT IT BY POSTING YOUR FLYER ALL OVER THE INTERNET. I GOT TRAFFIC SCHOOL THAT DAY AND IAM NOT FEELING WELL DUE TO A SEROUS SICKNESS I CONTRACTED. I WON'T BE MAKING MANY SHOWS DUE TO THIS ILLNESS THIS YEAR. CAN I SEND A DONATION TO SOMEONE?


YOU SURE AS HELL CAN HECTOR JUST SEND IT WITH ONE OF YOUR BOYS TO PUT IN THE BOX.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> YOU SURE AS HELL CAN HECTOR JUST SEND IT WITH ONE OF YOUR BOYS TO PUT IN THE BOX.


WILL DO HOMIE!


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

take care of your health homie....your help in posting happenings and shows is very helpful....again thanks God bless:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

falcon65 said:


> take care of your health homie....your help in posting happenings and shows is very helpful....again thanks God bless:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANK YOU SO MUCH HOMIE. THAT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM SOMEONE IN HERE.


----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TEE SHIRT MIKE said:


> View attachment 427218


Cool!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Were there bro



TEE SHIRT MIKE said:


> View attachment 427218


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hellooo...........:inout:Goodby........:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Wow ! its dead up in here ...:-( back to facebook .



Dead ! Dead ! Dead !  Facebook Time !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:




Wowzers !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:



Yup !


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az! New Image will be having a car wash on Jan 29th @ 59thand Thomas so bring them rides :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats up new image and wedo... where at, the seven-eleven? sure will, the elco needs a wash..... what time?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

62wildcat said:


> What up Az! New Image will be having a car wash on Jan 29th @ 59thand Thomas so bring them rides :thumbsup:


See you homies there


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

QVO GENTE. IF ANY OF U HAVE ANY INFO ON ANY FUNDRAISING EVENTS N WULD LIKE ME TO SPREAD DA WORD PLEASE HIT THIS LOCA UP..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> QVO GENTE. IF ANY OF U HAVE ANY INFO ON ANY FUNDRAISING EVENTS N WULD LIKE ME TO SPREAD DA WORD PLEASE HIT THIS LOCA UP..



:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

what's up new image we be there my cadi need a good wash""JEFE DE JEFES""


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> QVO GENTE. IF ANY OF U HAVE ANY INFO ON ANY FUNDRAISING EVENTS N WULD LIKE ME TO SPREAD DA WORD PLEASE HIT THIS LOCA UP..


WHATS GOOD LOCA WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW.


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

bonneville77 said:


> View attachment 426539
> FOR SALE 1966 CAPRICE PROJECT 2 DOOR FIRST $1900 GETS IT.I NEED IT GONE BY WED..CURRENTLY NOT RUNNING CALL OR TEXT ME 602-881-7409...POSSIBLE TRADE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE!!!


ttt


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> what's up new image we be there my cadi need a good wash""JEFE DE JEFES""


bring it by , we'll clean her up ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Thanks for all the pm's and calls. All i can do is take my meds and hope for the best...
Thanks for the support! :thumbsup:

Now for the homie's down south....
This is what's hot this weekend!








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> QVO GENTE. IF ANY OF U HAVE ANY INFO ON ANY FUNDRAISING EVENTS N WULD LIKE ME TO SPREAD DA WORD PLEASE HIT THIS LOCA UP..


qvo chola,,,,welcome to da OG AZ SIDE!!!!

:h5:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DEAD UP IN THIS BITCH.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT AZ


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> whats up new image and wedo... where at, the seven-eleven? sure will, the elco needs a wash..... what time?


Ya @ 7-11 whenever u wake up fool:rofl:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


How's the glass house coming along


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> How's the glass house coming along


shes doin great!! did enough for today :boink:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

good stop by...


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave: Whats up !!!!!!!! BIG ROACH !! ... Hows the new shop ?? :h5:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up fools?


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

THX FOR WELCOMING ME ESES.
ID LOVE TO HELP. I WILL DEFINATELY SPREAD DA WORD. ALSO OUR CHOLA PINUP MOVIMIENTO NOW HAS A YOUTUBE CHANNEL CALLED CHOLAVISIONTV. I WILL ALSO B SPREADIN THE WORD ON THERE. IF POSSIBLE PERHAPS GET A KWIK INTERVIEW? WE ARE JUST GETTIN STARTED ON THIS. CHECK IT OUT. 


ALSO, PLEASE READ MY PROFILE BEFORE HITTING ME UP..AS IT SAYS, IM HAPPILY MARRIED. IM NOT TRYING TO HEAR ANY LAME ASS BULLSHIT, IM A LADY SO ACT LIKE A GENTLEMAN, DONT GIVE ME DRAMA N ILL MAKE UR LIFE A WHOLE LOT EASIER. IM HERE FOR THE CAUSA. FOR THE RAZA. SO PLEASE LETS KEEP IT FRIENDLY N PROFFESIONAL. THANKS ESES N HAVE A GOOD NITE.


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

"SAY NO TO DRUGS" LOWRIDER STYLE 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW
FEB 26TH. MARK UR CALENDARS GENTE, LETS SHOW OUR SUPPORT. EVENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. FOR MORE INFO HIT UP HECTOR @ 480.694.6660

LOCA DE CHOLA PINUP AZ


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> what up fools?


:wave:


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

LETS SHOW ALL THESE LOCOS OUR SUPPORT N JOIN THEIR CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE, AUTISM AWARENESS!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY PHOENIX CC, UNITY CC AND GOOD LIFE CC. SCHOOL IN THE VALLEY NEEDS OUR HELP. DONATIONS ARE GLADLY APPRECIATED. MARK YOUR CALENDARIOS , JANUARY 28th 2012. ILLL C YOU THERE 

LOCA DE CHOLA PINUP AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100 beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.**


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good morning azside


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> THX FOR WELCOMING ME ESES.
> ID LOVE TO HELP. I WILL DEFINATELY SPREAD DA WORD. ALSO OUR CHOLA PINUP MOVIMIENTO NOW HAS A YOUTUBE CHANNEL CALLED CHOLAVISIONTV. I WILL ALSO B SPREADIN THE WORD ON THERE. IF POSSIBLE PERHAPS GET A KWIK INTERVIEW? WE ARE JUST GETTIN STARTED ON THIS. CHECK IT OUT.
> 
> 
> ALSO, PLEASE READ MY PROFILE BEFORE HITTING ME UP..AS IT SAYS, IM HAPPILY MARRIED. IM NOT TRYING TO HEAR ANY LAME ASS BULLSHIT, IM A LADY SO ACT LIKE A GENTLEMAN, DONT GIVE ME DRAMA N ILL MAKE UR LIFE A WHOLE LOT EASIER. IM HERE FOR THE CAUSA. FOR THE RAZA. SO PLEASE LETS KEEP IT FRIENDLY N PROFFESIONAL. THANKS ESES N HAVE A GOOD NITE.





LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> View attachment 427937
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> View attachment 427951
> LETS SHOW ALL THESE LOCOS OUR SUPPORT N JOIN THEIR CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE, AUTISM AWARENESS!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY PHOENIX CC, UNITY CC AND GOOD LIFE CC. SCHOOL IN THE VALLEY NEEDS OUR HELP. DONATIONS ARE GLADLY APPRECIATED. MARK YOUR CALENDARIOS , JANUARY 28th 2012. ILLL C YOU THERE
> 
> LOCA DE CHOLA PINUP AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
> Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park
> 
> 
> ...





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We got new updates on website homie's....

This week we're featuring the best of all the photos posted on the Og Az Side of the "Spirit CC Picnic / Hop 2012"!
Repp'n AZ to the Fullest!!!!!!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html










Everyone please be safe out there...... :angel:
_


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

4 sale cars in phx hit me up


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

good morning az can anybody help me I need is some plaques made


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> good morning az can anybody help me I need is some plaques made



seen this under other, good luck man
KRAZY KUTTING CAR CLUB PLAQUE SALE- $115 A PLAQUE


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SUP AZ SIDE!! HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR EVERYONE!!! WANNA WELCOME LOCA CHOLA TO THE AZ SIDE!! AND THANKS FOR PROMOTING THE EVENTS OUT HERE!!

FOR THE BEER RUN, DO NOT HAVE TO ROLL YOUR LO LO!!! ROLL IN THE DAILY, CAR POOL AS MANY HOMIES YOU CAN IN THE CAR TO DO THE BEER RUN!! THE SHOW IN SHINE IS WHERE YOU CAN BRING YOUR RIDE TO SHOW IT OFF TO THE PEOPLE OF THE AZ SIDE! AGAIN, YOU WILL BE CRUISING AROUND PHX TO COLLECT YOUR 6 BOTTLES. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE. 
A.T. BBQ WILL BE SELLING THEIR DELICIOUS BBQ. SO THERE WILL BE FOOD AVAILABLE. THE ONE AND ONLY DJ MIDNITE WILL BE JAMMIN THE TUNES WE ALL LOVE TO HEAR OUT THERE. 
TROPHIES FOR THE PEOPLES CHOICE 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD AND 1ST AND 2ND SPECIAL INTEREST (MOTORCYCLES, BIKES, TRIKES, PEDAL CARS, AIRPLANES) ENTRY FEE DONATIONS ACCEPTED BUT NOT REQUIRED! 

SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ON THE RULES HIT ME UP, MY NUMBER IS ON THE FLYER!

SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEKEND FEB 4TH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> THX FOR WELCOMING ME ESES.
> ID LOVE TO HELP. I WILL DEFINATELY SPREAD DA WORD. ALSO OUR CHOLA PINUP MOVIMIENTO NOW HAS A YOUTUBE CHANNEL CALLED CHOLAVISIONTV. I WILL ALSO B SPREADIN THE WORD ON THERE. IF POSSIBLE PERHAPS GET A KWIK INTERVIEW? WE ARE JUST GETTIN STARTED ON THIS. CHECK IT OUT.
> 
> 
> ALSO, PLEASE READ MY PROFILE BEFORE HITTING ME UP..AS IT SAYS, IM HAPPILY MARRIED. IM NOT TRYING TO HEAR ANY LAME ASS BULLSHIT, IM A LADY SO ACT LIKE A GENTLEMAN, DONT GIVE ME DRAMA N ILL MAKE UR LIFE A WHOLE LOT EASIER. IM HERE FOR THE CAUSA. FOR THE RAZA. SO PLEASE LETS KEEP IT FRIENDLY N PROFFESIONAL. THANKS ESES N HAVE A GOOD NITE.




come out check out an Identity show gonna be a good time as always!!!!!!!!!!









The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100 beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.**


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071*​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> THX FOR WELCOMING ME ESES.
> ID LOVE TO HELP. I WILL DEFINATELY SPREAD DA WORD. ALSO OUR CHOLA PINUP MOVIMIENTO NOW HAS A YOUTUBE CHANNEL CALLED CHOLAVISIONTV. I WILL ALSO B SPREADIN THE WORD ON THERE. IF POSSIBLE PERHAPS GET A KWIK INTERVIEW? WE ARE JUST GETTIN STARTED ON THIS. CHECK IT OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks and welcome to OG AZ Side on Lay it Low


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> good stop by...



I only get sundays off , are you open on sunday ???? :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:




:thumbsup:..........:wave:...........:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> How's the glass house coming along



:h5:....................................................................................:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> what up fools?





Yoooo !! Mike !!..............Hellller .


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT AZ


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> TTT AZ


Sup Joe?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,, 

i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...

shit is real az side!!!

be thankful for what you got!!!

i am... 
been a ruff week for me.... my son got bit in the face friday and got over a 100 stitches,, but he is ok!!!


FORWARDS EVER BACKWARDS NEVER!!!

ART LOKS 

PROUD IDENTITY CAR CLUB MEMBER!!!

IFFI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A
Z SIDE TTMT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


 My Thoughts and Prayers To you and your Family :angel: You r a very good person Art.... be safe Art we love ya homie


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

ORALE ESE BLEW IT UP ON FB...GOOD LUCK TO WHOEVER WINS!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that loks. Our prayers and thoughts go to you. Have a safe drive, flight, bus ride, whatever it is out there.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


:angel: You have our condolences homie... have a safe trip


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Our prayers are are with you be safe on your trip



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...
















_I feel you homie.....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__It's Friday!!!!!!!

__Please be safe out there.... 

Well as promised this flyer is posted all over the internet! And i'am not done....
TEAM WORK!!!! 










Cause UNITED we can make a difference! :thumbsup:_


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Our deepest Condolences go to to the Homeboy Art Loks from all My Classics Familia. Keep your head up Homeboy! Much Love, Bullet_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


 SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS HOMIE BUT I AM GLAD YOU DID GET TO VISIT BEFORE HIS PASSING HOMIE I AM SURE YOU FILLED HIS LIFE WITH JOY THOSE DAYS HOMIE AND THAT HE WENT HAPPY TO HAVE SUCH GREAT FAMILIA LIKE YOU HOMIE. MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HOMIE!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Art . Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your Family.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...




Sorry homie may god bless your whole family 
Be safe on Ur way back tio is in a better place 
Now. We will keep u in our prayers in Jesus name amen


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

My prayers go out to you & your family. Have a safe trip brother :angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Brother Art, as always we are here for you if you need us! Sorry to hear about your loss! Much Love and Respect!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

One more week til the BEER RUN! Identity is ready for a good day of beer running and car showing! 










Trophies for the show n' shine are almost ready! Here is a sneak peek! Triple stack trophies looking real good! Hope to see everyone there! :thumbsup:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

1966 CAPRICE PROJECT!! FIRST $1500 TAKES IT CALL OR TEXT ME 602-881-7409


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bonneville77 said:


> View attachment 428774
> 1966 CAPRICE PROJECT!! FIRST $1500 TAKES IT CALL OR TEXT ME 602-881-7409


more pics and info please


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

JUST COME SEE IT...THE CAPRICE


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> more pics and info please


you have too many cars already! lol jk


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well az side.. im headin out to fresno manana,,, got to go puT The tio i went go visit to rest,,,, he passed away sunday,,, was like my dad, and brother,, he was my best friend, and mentor,, my son is named after him,,,
> 
> i got to spend his birthday and new years wit him,,, just me and him,,, quality time that i will never forget...
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that bro you know were here if you need us stay up brotha!:angel:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bonneville77 said:


> JUST COME SEE IT...THE CAPRICE


where u located?? does it run?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you have too many cars already! lol jk


can never have enough homie...lol....will see u in phx in couple weeks homie


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


> can never have enough homie...lol....will see u in phx in couple weeks homie


:yes:
x89
x76
x04


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE
******TODAY TODAY TODAY *******


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

IM IN TOLLESON...NO CURRENTLY NOT RUNNING...IF IT WAS I WOULD ASK FOR MORE..CALL ME 602-881-7409....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!










__Everyone please be safe out there....:angel:_


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Wassappeing Az side? Here is my girl posted up next to a Nissan GTR in Colorado. Putting it down for Az, snow or shine!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

alexperezaip said:


> Wassappeing Az side? Here is my girl posted up next to a Nissan GTR in Colorado. Putting it down for Az, snow or shine!


Sup Bro! Doin it for the Az!! Take care and Be safe!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

New Image car wash tomorrow Jan 29th at 7-11 come by and get your ride wash :thumbsup:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Bro! Doin it for the Az!! Take care and Be safe!!


Sure am Mr. Luna. Majority of the Lowrider scene is garaged for the snow, but it will be picking back up soon. Untill then I'll turn heads and keep the show on the streets! lol Took off my glass slippers and put on these boots for the ice and snow. Enough of that, Geez I am gonna miss out on that beer run in February!!! Az side is looking good, from the outside looking in.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

New Image car wash today @ 7-11 59th thomas come by homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well its all about the Wash homie's!!!!:thumbsup:









_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

wad up AZ:wave:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:.....whats up O.G. AZ Side


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

WANA THANK ALL OF YOU THAT CAME DOWN TO THE AUTISM AWARENESS CAR SHOW YESTERDAY. WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. THX TO THE PPL WHO MADE IT HAPPEN, GOODLIFE CC, UNITY CC AND PHOENIX CC. THX YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT N LETS KEEP ON HELPIN THE PPL OF OUR COMMUNITY. K DIOS LOS BENDIGA N HAVE A GOOD SUNDAY. 

ALSO FROM BEHAVE OF CHOLA PINUP OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO U N UR FAMILY ART LOKS IDENTITY. MAY UR TIO REST IN PEACE. HES IN HEAVEN NOW ESE, SMILIN DOWN AT US. KEEP UR HEAD UP. 

ALRATOZ RAZA


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

I want to thank everyone that came out .... sorry I ran out of room didn't think 250+ cars were going to show up next one bigger place .......


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Autism show and shine


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:.....................................................:inout:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ATTACH]


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

USO heading out to the wash in a few!!!!!:nicoderm:uffin::wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

]429582[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100 beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.**


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071*​


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey AZ Side looking for a pinstriper for my 7 who do you recommend?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Hey AZ Side looking for a pinstriper for my 7 who do you recommend?


There are several good stripers out there. Bugs. Ron H. Chavo. Mickey. Check out the paint thread. Their work is there. Chavo did work on the 64. I'm happy with it!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 429580
> View attachment 429587
> View attachment 429587
> View attachment 429580
> ...


Nice pics Mikey Real Nice event! Great job!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Hey AZ Side looking for a pinstriper for my 7 who do you recommend?


E.T., Bugs, Alex (Modern Arte).


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

RON H. does some really good work, :thumbsup:



























Bugs, Alex and E.T. also....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> RON H. does some really good work, :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> My Thoughts and Prayers To you and your Family :angel: You r a very good person Art.... be safe Art we love ya homie





The1and0nly said:


> Sorry to hear that loks. Our prayers and thoughts go to you. Have a safe drive, flight, bus ride, whatever it is out there.





Knightstalker said:


> :angel: You have our condolences homie... have a safe trip





62wildcat said:


> Sorry to hear that bro





90rivimichael said:


> Our prayers are are with you be safe on your trip





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _I feel you homie.....:angel:_





bullet50 said:


> Our deepest Condolences go to to the Homeboy Art Loks from all My Classics Familia. Keep your head up Homeboy! Much Love, Bullet_





elphoenixquetzal said:


> SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS HOMIE BUT I AM GLAD YOU DID GET TO VISIT BEFORE HIS PASSING HOMIE I AM SURE YOU FILLED HIS LIFE WITH JOY THOSE DAYS HOMIE AND THAT HE WENT HAPPY TO HAVE SUCH GREAT FAMILIA LIKE YOU HOMIE. MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HOMIE!!





CADILLAC JAY said:


> Sorry to hear that Art . Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your Family.





joe 2 64s said:


> Sorry homie may god bless your whole family
> Be safe on Ur way back tio is in a better place
> Now. We will keep u in our prayers in Jesus name amen





GONE TIP'N said:


> My prayers go out to you & your family. Have a safe trip brother :angel:





BigMandoAZ said:


> Brother Art, as always we are here for you if you need us! Sorry to hear about your loss! Much Love and Respect!





chevycaprice89 said:


> sorry to hear that bro you know were here if you need us stay up brotha!:angel:





LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> WANA THANK ALL OF YOU THAT CAME DOWN TO THE AUTISM AWARENESS CAR SHOW YESTERDAY. WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. THX TO THE PPL WHO MADE IT HAPPEN, GOODLIFE CC, UNITY CC AND PHOENIX CC. THX YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT N LETS KEEP ON HELPIN THE PPL OF OUR COMMUNITY. K DIOS LOS BENDIGA N HAVE A GOOD SUNDAY.
> 
> ALSO FROM BEHAVE OF CHOLA PINUP OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO U N UR FAMILY ART LOKS IDENTITY. MAY UR TIO REST IN PEACE. HES IN HEAVEN NOW ESE, SMILIN DOWN AT US. KEEP UR HEAD UP.
> 
> ALRATOZ RAZA


thanks to everybody... it was hard,, but im back,,, and my tio is wit the rest of my family lookinj down on me!!!

this pic was new years,,,he was on da fone with my sister!!

SLEEP WELL TIO,,,,REST U EARNED IT

ALEX FIGUEROA:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ME 2 LIL BROTHERS,,,, THEY WAS DRINKIN WIT BIG BRO...... OUT OF CONTROL!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> thanks to everybody... it was hard,, but im back,,, and my tio is wit the rest of my family lookinj down on me!!!
> 
> this pic was new years,,,he was on da fone with my sister!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Hope everyone had a great & safe weekend....




"Found some pic's on the web and just thought i would share." 



























_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Hey AZ Side looking for a pinstriper for my 7 who do you recommend?


I highly recommend Ron Hernandez but that's because I like his work
And like the way my car came out


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Hey AZ Side looking for a pinstriper for my 7 who do you recommend?[y/QUOTE] wuz up bro CHAVO he does some good striping and good price he's done a lot of striping on different clubs he does pretty good work.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

uffin::wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you to all the clubs, solo riders and rest that came out to support autism car show and shine, thanks to face painting lady, Mysta exl, lil a bomb, epic, DJ midnight phoenix CC, unity CC, good life cc 

Car clubs in attendance were Identity CC, guilty cc. Phoenix riders cc, new image cc, otra vida cc, old school CC, Dukes cc, redeem cc, respectfully only, life cc, sophisticated few cc, Lowrider style cc, and many solo riders if I for got your club I'm sorry don't have the list with me thanks again Mike Good Life CC


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my condolences to you and your familia Art Lokz..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello ! ! Anybody in here ??? Fucking Graveyard :inout:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Hello ! ! Anybody in here ??? Fucking Graveyard :inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:



Yo !! do you know anybody that has or knows of , some 1978 cutlass Grills ??
I can't paint my cutlass untill I find some .....:banghead::banghead:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm here. Homie ...on duty its not dead ....
It's on life support lol j/k 

AZ. Will never die !!!!!!!!!


AZ TO THE TOP 


64 JOE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Yo !! do you know anybody that has or knows of , some 1978 cutlass Grills ??
> I can't paint my cutlass untill I find some .....:banghead::banghead:


If you have a ebay account there are 2 sets on there, Ill post the links below

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Cutlas...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item23151edc59

http://www.ebay.com/itm/78-79-Cutla...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item256c06e2d3


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> If you have a ebay account there are 2 sets on there, Ill post the links below
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-Cutlas...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item23151edc59
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/78-79-Cutla...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item256c06e2d3


10-4 ....:thumbsup: .. I will check that out !! and thank you ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> I'm here. Homie ...on duty its not dead ....
> It's on life support lol j/k
> 
> AZ. Will never die !!!!!!!!!
> ...


Jaaaa Haaaa !! thats fuuuunny  did you know , we have a og-Az side 
on facebook ?? ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Having a few drinks with my family .. Life is Good !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Im a proud grand father !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The best way to end my day , is thinking of my babygirl .. Oh Yeeaaa !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

This gos to show you , How in thee FUCK !! do some people get
there fucking drivers license ?? :barf:Stupidass !! muuthaa fuckaaass :finger:
















I was talking alot of shit , but I don't think he understood what I was saying .


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> This gos to show you , How in thee FUCK !! do some people get
> there fucking drivers license ?? :barf:Stupidass !! muuthaa fuckaaass :finger:
> 
> 
> ...



:facepalm: did you try taalking in spanish? or spanglish ?


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

What's up az? we're hiring an experienced mechanic and an audio/alarm guy. Hit me up, 623 8474039 michael.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for it.................................




























:h5:
















:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Im a proud grand father !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










__Word is we got tons of models coming out from all over the state trying to catch a spot in a magazine! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100 beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.**


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071*​


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012 Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park

Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be 100 beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.

Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.

Beer bottle locations are: Stop# 1. South Mountain Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park Stop# 3. Encanto Park Stop #4. Marivue Park Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)

Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


....:fool2:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


TORTA TUESDAY IS BACK


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
> Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## stricklyclownin (Mar 17, 2010)

all i can say is goddamn i love this pic


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ-SIDE! Just want to say thanks to all bigmandoaz.com members and site cruisers for all your support. The bigmandoaz site was in the top 5% of most visited sites last week. Getting visits as far east as Japan! Much Respect and thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:HELL YA HOMIE!!!


BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ-SIDE! Just want to say thanks to all bigmandoaz.com members and site cruisers for all your support. The bigmandoaz site was in the top 5% of most visited sites last week. Getting visits as far east as Japan! Much Respect and thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

COCOPAH HOTEL IS SOLD OUT....BUT WE HAVE ARRANGEMENTS WITH HOWARD JOHNSON HOTEL WHICH IS ONLY 6 MINUTES FROM CASINO FOR A UNITED DREAMS SHOW RATE OF $58+TAX...HOTEL IS LOCATED ON CORNER OF 4TH AVE AND 32ND ST..PHONE NUMBER FOR RESERVATIONS IS 928-344-1420....THANKS TO EVERYONE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

stricklyclownin said:


> all i can say is goddamn i love this pic


WATTS UP BRUDDA MARQUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ-SIDE! Just want to say thanks to all bigmandoaz.com members and site cruisers for all your support. The bigmandoaz site was in the top 5% of most visited sites last week. Getting visits as far east as Japan! Much Respect and thanks for the support! :thumbsup:



DAMN BAD ASS,,,,,, I MUSTA BEEN BANNED CUZ IT NEVER LETS ME LOG IN!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3220583716_1647349023_1699352_704804737_n.jpg


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DAMN BAD ASS,,,,,, I MUSTA BEEN BANNED CUZ IT NEVER LETS ME LOG IN!!!!!


I can log in but I could never put in a pic for my avatar thing


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

*caddie parts*

Anyone need a front clip or rear bumper & lights for a caddile came off a 1983 caddie. Will fit all 80's


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

1983 caddie parts 600.00 or best offer. Angel 623-210-0540


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TREND SETTER said:


> View attachment 430442


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


your aint playin around!:worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



:thumbsup: Good shit!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE


Good morning sir


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__This ones loading up quick..




"Just thought I'd help out alittle." 











_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good morning sir


Was up Mr 64 Joe how you and familia doin, hope all is good,


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up Mr 64 Joe how you and familia doin, hope all is good,


Good homie how's the rivi doing ?
how's the club


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up Mr 64 Joe how you and familia doin, hope all is good,





joe 2 64s said:


> Good homie how's the rivi doing ?
> how's the club


:naughty:damn both of you :cheesy:get a room already!!!!!!!!!:boink:




NO ****:run:



WHAT UP FELLAS!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __This ones loading up quick..
> 
> ...



GET THEM IN ASAP, call with any questions or if you to drop them off call me Bobby 602-410-5751


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

azrdr said:


> GET THEM IN ASAP, call with any questions or if you to drop them off call me Bobby 602-410-5751


GOT UR PM HOMIE,,, I GOT WHAT YOU NEED OR I WILL GET IT...YOU KNOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Good morning sir


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

azrdr said:


> GET THEM IN ASAP, call with any questions or if you to drop them off call me Bobby 602-410-5751


:thumbsup: YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT HAVE SOME SHIRTS MADE FOR SATURDAY....... IF NOT FOR SURE AT THE MESA SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

sup AZ


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> GOT UR PM HOMIE,,, I GOT WHAT YOU NEED OR I WILL GET IT...YOU KNOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks bro, I just got another pc. let me know how we can hook up to get that, Thanks!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

azrdr said:


> Thanks bro, I just got another pc. let me know how we can hook up to get that, Thanks!


:naughty:OH YEAH,,,NEW:boink: PC,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :naughty:damn both of you :cheesy:get a room already!!!!!!!!!:boink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. What's Mr loks how are u doing 

Room 264. lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> lol. What's Mr loks how are u doing
> 
> Room 264. lol


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


How's the truck


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> How's the truck


SHE MAD AT ME,,, I NEEDED A DAILY SO I HAD TO BUY A NEW TRUCK,,, SO I HAVENT PUT HANDS IN HER AT ALL,, GOT SO MUCH SHIT GOIN ON BRO,,, I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM COMIN OR GOING OR ALREADY WENT!!!!!! YOU GOIN TO DA BEER RUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SHE MAD AT ME,,, I NEEDED A DAILY SO I HAD TO BUY A NEW TRUCK,,, SO I HAVENT PUT HANDS IN HER AT ALL,, GOT SO MUCH SHIT GOIN ON BRO,,, I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM COMIN OR GOING OR ALREADY WENT!!!!!! YOU GOIN TO DA BEER RUN !!!!!!!!


I hear u but just keep moving foward .

I want to sounds like fun I use to be good at that lol.

J/k


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anybody have or know where to get Showtime backing plates pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__"Pic of the Day" 

















_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

AZ to the top.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP ART LOKS!!!  GONNA PRINT THIS AND HIT IT UP LATERS :naughty: TORTA SLAYER GOTTA CELEBRATE HIS BIRTHDAY WIT SOME TITTIES N ASS!!!! :boink:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know there was a little talk about this a couple weeks ago,but whats up for after the mesa supershow... we gotta show everybody how the big AZ gets down. thats my favorite part ofcar shows.. the cruising afterwards. Last year in SS PHX, it was poppinlike a mug, and i heard in north PHX it was too.andback in the day the mesa shows cruising was bad ass... . so whats up AZ.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> I know there was a little talk about this a couple weeks ago,but whats up for after the mesa supershow... we gotta show everybody how the big AZ gets down. thats my favorite part ofcar shows.. the cruising afterwards. Last year in SS PHX, it was poppinlike a mug, and i heard in north PHX it was too.andback in the day the mesa shows cruising was bad ass... . so whats up AZ.


:h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Anybody ?? Home !!!!:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :facepalm: did you try taalking in spanish? or spanglish ?




Jaaaaaa !!!! Haaaaa !! I know Rite


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:.........:wave:..........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody see the new LRM. Torta fest page 24! :fool2:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 HELLLLLL YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :naughty:OH YEAH,,,NEW:boink: PC,,,,,,,,,



:thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW! IDENTITY CC FIRST EVER BEER RUN!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AZ GOOD MORNING MIKE


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Good morning mike smiley have a great day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW! IDENTITY CC FIRST EVER BEER RUN!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Well it's FRIDAY!!!!!! 
__
"Pic of the Day"




























Please be safe out there.....:angel:
_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW! IDENTITY CC FIRST EVER BEER RUN!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW! IDENTITY CC FIRST EVER BEER RUN!


Can't wait I'm washing the 3 in a few see you guys from OG AZ side all their


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody got big bens number


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Ben 602 763 6980


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Anybody got big bens number


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WATTS UP AZ SIDE,,,, 

JUST CAME BACK FROM HAVING LUNCH WIT CHRIS PHOENIX PRIME C.C. HIS WYLIN OUT SON,, AND VANESSA AND MY SON,,,,,, PIZZA AND BEER,, ALWAYS GOOD SEEIN VANESSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THX,,,AND SEE YA MANANA AZ.........................................................DA BEER :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


[h=6]i got my girl fire from las Vegas here tonight an tomorrow to dance an party @ CHICAS cabaret so come an chk it out[/h] 



LikeUnlike ·  · Share · 6 minutes ago ·


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *i got my girl fire from las Vegas here tonight an tomorrow to dance an party @ CHICAS cabaret so come an chk it out*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Art you got it on lock. She look like that kim kardashin chick.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

right on thx for Bens number:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck !!! that fool dont answer his damn fone!!!LOL

Swing by KFC... he be there!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Good luck !!! that fool dont answer his damn fone!!!LOL
> 
> Swing by KFC
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> I know there was a little talk about this a couple weeks ago,but whats up for after the mesa supershow... we gotta show everybody how the big AZ gets down. thats my favorite part ofcar shows.. the cruising afterwards. Last year in SS PHX, it was poppinlike a mug, and i heard in north PHX it was too.andback in the day the mesa shows cruising was bad ass... . so whats up AZ.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The Identity C.C. Beer Run - Feb 4th 2012
Reg at 9am - 12pm, South Mountain Park



Participants will put on a cruise course for a chance to win over $200 / $100 in cash prizes. Here is how its gonna go down. Starting point is South Mountain Park. You will register and get a score sheet. On a table will be *100 beer bottles. Each individual bottle will be marked with a single # starting with 1 to 100. Once you pick a bottle you will be sent out to various locations around the city to pick up 1 bottle at each location to complete your 6 pack Beer Run.**


Once you have collected all 6 bottles, at Roosevelt Park we will then add up all the #’s from all 6 bottles and your score sheet, that will be your final score. The person who has the “most” total points from his/her 6 pack will win the $200 cash pot! The person who has the least total points will win the “Low Ball” cash pot of $100.


Beer bottle locations are:
Stop# 1. South Mountain
Stop# 2. Indian Steele Park
Stop# 3. Encanto Park
Stop #4. Marivue Park
Stop# 5. Ceasar Chavez Park
Stop #6 Roosevelt / Alta Vista Park (last stop & show n’shine)


Afterwards we invite everyone to a show n’shine at Roosevelt Park. Awards for Best of Show (top 3), and a Special interest (top 2) will be given out. Bring out your rides and help Identity Celebrate our 3rd Year anniversary. Any Question please call Al Luna 520-370-1071








*


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey whats up az side, im looking for a pair of 1974 caprice skirts with the molding pm me if anyone has a pair for sale thanks.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__TODAY!!!!
__











__Please be safe and have a blessed day..... :angel:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up fools?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> Hey whats up az side, im looking for a pair of 1974 caprice skirts with the molding pm me if anyone has a pair for sale thanks.


i tihnk theres two ads on craigslist selling some. make sure you get the mounting hardware with it to


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THE BEER RUN HAS BEGUN. LINE OF RODES AT SOUTH MOUNTAIN!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


:thumbsup:........:worship:..........:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW! IDENTITY CC FIRST EVER BEER RUN!


Drink a beer for meeeee !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout: Hello .... Good by ...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ:nicoderm:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I want to thank Identity for having the beer run event. I had fun driving my ride and I had fun kicking with all the hommies at the park.


----------



## Impala'Max (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys. Where is the best place to buy batteries in Phx area or Tucson area? Need 16 group 31's. What kind of prices? Thx.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

az71monte said:


> I want to thank Identity for having the beer run event. I had fun driving my ride and I had fun kicking with all the hommies at the park.


Thanks man had fun out their as well seeing a lot of clubs Cruz around participating in the event props to all that mad it what is was thanks everybody


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ChevyRider82 said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm:


TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good time yesterday..big ups Identity... where da pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia..... :wave:

__You know what TODAY is!!!!!



















After!!!!

THE WASH!!!!!! :cheesy:_


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

Angel/Techniques said:


> 1983 caddie parts 600.00 or best offer. Angel 623-210-0540


WHATS THE BEST TIME TO CALL? WHAT KIND OF PARTS DO U HAVE?


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

SUP GENTE DE ARIZONA..HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PARK YEST. ON ALTA VISTA. GLAD I MET SOME OF YOU. PLEASE REMEMBER TO SEND ME YOUR EVENTS SO I CULD BLOW EM UP TO MY PPL...
MUCH RESPECT, YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD SUNDAY, ENJOY THE SUPERBOWL & THE CRUDA IN THE MORNING :roflmao:
PEACE <3


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

good day yesterday. thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that showed up and kicked it. Thanks AT BBQ for the bomb ass food! DJ MIDNIGHT, MoLov Photography and In the Streets thanks for supporting the event! As for IDENTITY here is what we have coming up next. The Official Mesa Pre Show PARTY! Hope to see the az side in the house!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big thanks from Identity CC Az to all the clubs. Solo riders. Families n friends that came out to the event! Weather was perfect. The jams were flowin. The rides looked good! AT's Bbq was hella good!! Congrats to the winners of the Beer Run and show n shine!! We appreciate the love Az Side! Again. Thanks!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> BIG AZ:nicoderm:





:banghead: I need Grills !! .....:banghead: Can you help me out ?? :banghead:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:......:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Big thanks from Identity CC Az to all the clubs. Solo riders. Families n friends that came out to the event! Weather was perfect. The jams were flowin. The rides looked good! AT's Bbq was hella good!! Congrats to the winners of the Beer Run and show n shine!! We appreciate the love Az Side! Again. Thanks!



:thumbsup:...........:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Big thanks from Identity CC Az to all the clubs. Solo riders. Families n friends that came out to the event! Weather was perfect. The jams were flowin. The rides looked good! AT's Bbq was hella good!! Congrats to the winners of the Beer Run and show n shine!! We appreciate the love Az Side! Again. Thanks!


we had great time out there to, IDENTITY CC TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ (Jan 25, 2012)

PLEASE REPOST GENTE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

GIANTS WIN!!!!!:finger::finger::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Great game!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good mornings AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:

__Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

"I got the idea for this show because i wanted to use Lowriding as a tool to warn kids that hard drugs are bad for you. Heroin and Cocaine have taken peoples belongings...their lifes...their familias and their FREEDOM from them. I don't want to see this happen to our youth. Then there's the negitive sterio type about Lowriders. Society see's us as what they see in the media and it's time we change it. We do alot of great charity events out here but we don't get enough National media attention. My goal is to start these show all across the United States. Till their noticed. I already have a few clubs willing to do them across the nation. Slowly but surely. But we can't do it without you. So please come out and show the nation we care."
Thank You..... 










Cause UNITED...
We can make a difference.:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


LOCA.DE.CHOLA.PINUP.AZ said:


> View attachment 432831


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT UP AS SIDE! :wave: I AM LOOKING FOR THE HEADLIGHTS BEZELS FOR MY 86 CUTLASS. ALSO LOOKING FOR THE FRONT & REAR SIDE MARKERS LENSES. I GOT CASH IN HAND!! PLEASE PM ME. THANKS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Hector said hard drugs lol. All drugs, how u have drug free az sponsoring the show. When u dont care about the other drugs. Did u tell them them that when you asked them to sponsor you.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Hector said hard drugs lol. All drugs, how u have drug free az sponsoring the show. When u dont care about the other drugs. Did u tell them them that when you asked them to sponsor you.


Their not sponsoring us. We selected them to donate too. And I'm sure everyone understands all drugs are included. Please lets keep this drama free.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

RedDog said:


> :drama:


X'63. What's hoppening RED DOG


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :banghead: I need Grills !! .....:banghead: Can you help me out ?? :banghead:


your STILL looking for grill for your cutlass? have you tried calling other state junk yards? they gotta be out there some where.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> your STILL looking for grill for your cutlass? have you tried calling other state junk yards? they gotta be out there some where.



Every time I come close to getting some grills , there gone :banghead: ... A homie from
rollers only told me about some grills at a junkyard on broadway , by the time
I got there Fookers were gone .... But the search will go on !! Haaaaa... I can make
me some , I just dont have the time . Im trying to get my other cutlass out ...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up az


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Their not sponsoring us. We selected them to donate too. And I'm sure everyone understands all drugs are included. Please lets keep this drama free.



You Tell'em !!! Hector !! ....... now wheres dat money for
that pound i sold you .. Jaaaaaa Haaaaa !!! J/K


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

regal85 said:


> your STILL looking for grill for your cutlass? have you tried calling other state junk yards? they gotta be out there some where.


DAM HOMIE YOUR FRAME IS LOOKING FIRME!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> You Tell'em !!! Hector !! ....... now wheres dat money for
> that pound i sold you .. Jaaaaaa Haaaaa !!! J/K


YOU'LL GET THEM GRILLS HOMIE! GOOD LUCK PERRO!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

This is eugene from lowrider style car club glendale c. I lost my 2 old sister emelda sandoval we are have a car wash for my sister all car club can you support my family out


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

[email protected] 53th ave glendale 8am to 2pm


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Saturday


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We have a special car wash for the homie Eugene! His 41 year old sister died today.... :tears:

Car wash:
Location: M&Sons
@ 53rd Ave & Glendale
Time: Saturday from 8am to 2pm










Our prayer go out to you & your familia Eugene....:angel:


Please come and help us raise money for them....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> This is eugene from lowrider style car club glendale c. I lost my 2 old sister emelda sandoval we are have a car wash for my sister all car club can you support my family out





bighomies said:


> [email protected] 53th ave glendale 8am to 2pm





bighomies said:


> Saturday


_Sorry homie. I just got home and you beat me to it by minutes. I'll get it every where carnal. _


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

bighomies said:


> This is eugene from lowrider style car club glendale c. I lost my 2 old sister emelda sandoval we are have a car wash for my sister all car club can you support my family out


Is there a bank account for those that aren't able to make it Saturday?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

She was 41 years old


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Every time I come close to getting some grills , there gone :banghead: ... A homie from
> rollers only told me about some grills at a junkyard on broadway , by the time
> I got there Fookers were gone .... But the search will go on !! Haaaaa... I can make
> me some , I just dont have the time . Im trying to get my other cutlass out ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> DAM HOMIE YOUR FRAME IS LOOKING FIRME!


:thumbsup: Thanks Hector


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__This is wats hot this weekend!!! :shocked:




























Looks like we got alot going on Raza....._


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Who is going to Yuma this weekend?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Every time I come close to getting some grills , there gone :banghead: ... A homie fromrollers only told me about some grills at a junkyard on broadway , by the timeI got there Fookers were gone .... But the search will go on !! Haaaaa... I can makeme some , I just dont have the time . Im trying to get my other cutlass out ...


 some custom grills would be sicc..


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody have a Tru-classic rim 14x7 reverse, has to be a cross lace though. I need one to complete my set let me know if u even seen one laying around junkyards or whatever. I found a couple but straight laced let me know thank


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> some custom grills would be sicc..


If worst , comes to worst ?? I may have to .. I may have to put my cnc machine on overtime LOL !! 
I got a few good ideas . :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> __
> ...



Thats the one !!!!!! :fool2:.................


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

aztecsef1 said:


> Anybody have a Tru-classic rim 14x7 reverse, has to be a cross lace though. I need one to complete my set let me know if u even seen one laying around junkyards or whatever. I found a couple but straight laced let me know thank



:thumbsup: I have a set of four !! , with the caps , and the 3/4 inch spacers , some guy said he would trade me a set of cutlass
grills for them , but he never showed up ... what I will do , is take some pictures of the rims and post them up , see if there
the ones you are looking for , it mite not be untill saturday ???


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> YOU'LL GET THEM GRILLS HOMIE! GOOD LUCK PERRO!



Thank you !! if I dont get some grills by next week , I'll just make me some  I did it before , I'll do it again


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> If worst , comes to worst ?? I may have to .. I may have to put my cnc machine on overtime LOL !!
> I got a few good ideas . :thumbsup:


Ya dawg,, u don't see too many custom grills on g bodys...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thank you !! if I dont get some grills by next week , I'll just make me some  I did it before , I'll do it again


 YA PUT THOSE NAKED LADIES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE THE GRILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










 :wave: BUENOS DIAS AZ SIDE!!! :naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thank you !! if I dont get some grills by next week , I'll just make me some  I did it before , I'll do it again


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

WHOS ROLLING TO YUMA THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well our little car show is turning into a real concert. With acts coming in from all over AZ, Cali and as far as New Mexico....










Here goes one of them.Some firme Low Lows in this one with a actor you might recognize.






Very well produced & edited.:thumbsup:_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: I have a set of four !! , with the caps , and the 3/4 inch spacers , some guy said he would trade me a set of cutlass
> grills for them , but he never showed up ... what I will do , is take some pictures of the rims and post them up , see if there
> the ones you are looking for , it mite not be untill saturday ???


Thanks homie pm sent


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Where's this show taking place and when

[/I][/U]_Well our little car show is turning into a real concert. With acts coming in from all over AZ, Cali and as far as New Mexico....










Here goes one of them.Some firme Low Lows in this one with a actor you might recognize.






Very well produced & edited.:thumbsup:_[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO, CC
MI VIDA CC-CHANDLER, AZ

NOKTURNAL CC-LOS ANGELES, CA
ELITE KREATIONS CC-SALINAS,CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC-YUMA, AZ

THIS SHOW IS POSSIBLE THANKS TO THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CLUBS MAKING THIS POSSIBLE....FROM CALI TO AZ TO MEX

​​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL AZ SUPER SHOW PARTY IN AZ! MANIC HISPANIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG! FOOD AND DRINK DISCOUNTS WHEN YOU WEAR YOUR CLUB SHIRTS!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

el taz said:


> Where's this show taking place and when
> 
> [/I][/U]_Well our little car show is turning into a real concert. With acts coming in from all over AZ, Cali and as far as New Mexico....
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

I wonder if those girls in that Video put out??????:boinkut it in Pull it out!!!!!!!!!!!! im kidding


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone got some tru rays for sale???:x:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANJOE said:


> I wonder if those girls in that Video put out??????:boinkut it in Pull it out!!!!!!!!!!!! im kidding


Ha ha I wanta know if Selena's going, oh ya J/K


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

PLANJOE said:


> I wonder if those girls in that Video put out??????:boinkut it in Pull it out!!!!!!!!!!!! im kidding


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

aztecsef1 said:


> Anybody have a Tru-classic rim 14x7 reverse, has to be a cross lace though. I need one to complete my set let me know if u even seen one laying around junkyards or whatever. I found a couple but straight laced let me know thank


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:



:fool2: :boink: LOL


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha ha I wanta know if Selena's going, oh ya J/K


 No but!!!!!!! Special Guest Models!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

az71monte said:


> Who is going to Yuma this weekend?


:wave: ME


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANJOE said:


> No but!!!!!!! Special Guest Models!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahhh ha ha your going to get a call plane joe you forgot to put J/K


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

regal85 said:


> :wave: ME


Not me cant, but good luck to everyone that goes though


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> WAS GOOD HOMIES


Whazzzzzz up


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Whazzzzzz up


NOT MUCH I SEE AZ SIDE IS DEAD ZONE NOW


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> No but!!!!!!! Special Guest Models!!!!!!!!!!!


Whole bunch of models! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Well we finally got the pic's of "Phoenix Riderz New Years Picnic 2012" up!

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html










Please be safe out there.....
_


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

regal85 said:


> :wave: ME



You guys taking cars? What time are you leaving?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> I wonder if those girls in that Video put out??????:boinkut it in Pull it out!!!!!!!!!!!! im kidding


:rimshot: YOU AIN'T GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT HOMIE!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :fool2: :boink: LOL


:naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

regal85 said:


> :wave: ME


:cheesy: :thumbsup: x86!!! I WILL BE IN YUMA TOO!!!!  GOTTA SLAY ME A TORTA!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Was good"""AZ "" ready for yuma ""MI GUSTO"" leaving saturday morning hope we get some spot


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

regal85 said:


> :wave: ME


PHOENIX CC WILL B THERE!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TOP GUN said:


>


good goobly goop dats some bad ass chit there!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


>


fresh out of spray booth. Hard to make out but it is the quarter panel of a 78 monte, everything else is the reflection.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

TOP GUN said:


>


Thats a sick ass pic there. 

Az ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TOP GUN said:


> fresh out of spray booth. Hard to make out but it is the quarter panel of a 78 monte, everything else is the reflection.


Quality paint right there.... good shit Vicious!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> fresh out of spray booth. Hard to make out but it is the quarter panel of a 78 monte, everything else is the reflection.


badass!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Thats a sick ass pic there.
> 
> Az ttt


Clean as a baby's ass!!! For minute there I thought the body line was a UFO!!! Lol!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


>


:thumbsup: THAT IS FUCKIN BAD ASS!!!! :worship:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

TOP GUN said:


>


LIKE A MIRROR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

cutty buddy said:


> PHOENIX CC WILL B THERE!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TOP GUN said:


>


Yeah! Looks good!


----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE (Jan 11, 2012)

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages






​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Very Nice Mike! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Tomorrow!!!__ :shocked:




























Looks like it's going to be a GREAT day for Lowriding....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We have a special car wash for the homie Eugene! His 41 year old sister died.... :tears:


NEW LOCATION!!!!!!

Car wash:
Location: Federicos Resturant
@ Dysart & Camelback
Time: Saturday from 8am to 2pm










Our prayer go out to you & your familia Eugene....:angel:


Please come and help us raise money for them....._


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


That's a clean ride bro! I have a clean set of og 60 hubcaps for sale if you need them.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


NICE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!




BAD ASS !!:thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


clean!!! cant go wrong with a rag


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Az! T.T.T


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


:worship:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Lol that's some funny shit 



Oh shit they know about the cardinals they 
were pimpin BIG. AZ lol


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

sixtyfive rag said:


> View attachment 435164
> View attachment 435166
> View attachment 435168
> MY NEW 60 RAG IMPALA!!!!!


Wow. Clean and badazz ride


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We have a special car wash for the homie Eugene! His 41 year old sister died.... :tears:


__NEW LOCATION!!!!!!

Car wash:
Location: Federicos Resturant
@ Dysart & Camelback
Time: Saturday from 8am to 2pm










Our prayer go out to you & your familia Eugene....:angel:


Please come and help us raise money for them....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!!!__ :shocked:




























Looks like it's going to be a GREAT day for Lowriding....._


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello !! :inout:Goodby !! :sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> TTT



What it do !! Foo uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE!!! :wave:



:fool2:Repost !!!!!!!!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:facepalm:Im done  Good Knight Everybody :facepalm:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Today.....Today.....
Dukes CC throwin a show and shine at 51st Ave and Osborn. Roll in 8-10. Show 10-5pm.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:
_


_Today!!!!
_



:thumbsup:


bullet50 said:


> Today.....Today.....
> Dukes CC throwin a show and shine at 51st Ave and Osborn. Roll in 8-10. Show 10-5pm.....



_Thanks Bullet of the Classics! Just got off the phone with the Geno of the Dukes. Their raffling a brand new car 2012 with payed entry!
This was a last minute thing. The pastor ask them to get some cars out there last minute.
_

_Location: St Vicente De Paul
51st Ave & Osborn
Roll in: 8am - 10am
Showtime: 10am - 5pm

__If your going to this. Please swing by the Dukes Event later in the the day and say QVO.










Later..... The Wash!!!! :cheesy:
_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Today.....Today.....
> Dukes CC throwin a show and shine at 51st Ave and Osborn. Roll in 8-10. Show 10-5pm.....



:thumbsup:........:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> _
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:.................:thumbsup:... Hector . what time do people start to show up at da wash,


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Sunday !! Sunday !! :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay , I'm going to make me some grills :thumbsup: Let
me know what you think . . uffin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Hector don't know lol he will say 3pm.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Okay , I'm going to make me some grills :thumbsup: Let
> me know what you think . . uffin:


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

will be there!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

WAZZUP AZ SIDE


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

More pics of tha thick chik on tha rite please


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> More pics of tha thick chik on tha rite please


didnt make it bro,,,,,,,,,,,if i did.............................ya sabes
:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> More pics of tha thick chik on tha rite please


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



__"Pic of the Day" :cheesy:










"This is for you Unity Mike" :biggrin:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :wave:.................:thumbsup:... Hector . what time do people start to show up at da wash,


_You knooooooow!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Our show's coming up soon!!!!

FEBUARY 26TH 2012!!!!
SUNDAY!!!! 

Just added:
Lowrider Bikes!
Best Radical
1st & 2nd Street
Most Members entries
and
Farthest Distance Car Club!

Entertainment Flyers....



















United....
We can make a difference in a Kids life! :angel:_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Okay , I'm going to make me some grills :thumbsup: Let
> me know what you think . . uffin:



What's up homie u never let me know what's up with them wheels... Can I get me a pic? Thanks


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

This special is at all VALLERO GAS STATIONS!! Buy some beer and get a coupon for $10 of your carshow ticket! 




Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

azrdr said:


> This special is at all VALLERO GAS STATIONS!! Buy some beer and get a coupon for $10 of your carshow ticket!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Hahahahaha good one art!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Okay , I'm going to make me some grills :thumbsup: Let
> me know what you think . . uffin:


 The naked girls in the middle!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> Hector don't know lol he will say 3pm.




:thumbsup:JJJaaaaaa HHaaaa !!! good one


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> The naked girls in the middle!!!!!!!!!!!lol




Should I put big tits , or small tits !! Haaaaa !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



I don't give a FUCK !!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 435814









Yo !! your giving my secrets away !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _You knooooooow!_ :biggrin:



Haaaaaaaaaa !!! :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

aztecsef1 said:


> What's up homie u never let me know what's up with them wheels... Can I get me a pic? Thanks



Sorry about that !! Homie , I have been having meetings with my new knight
members . and I'm trying hard to get my og-73 cutlass out .. along with alot
of other things I have to do .. I sould be at my other shop this firday , and fo-sho
I will take some pictures ... Again , Sorry Homie ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>




Mr LOKS !!! What it do ?????


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Dammm !! are those stretchmarks , or is dat part of the tattoo ??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:



:thumbsup:...........:facepalm:.............:loco:..........................................................:werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

By !! By !! ......Back to Facebook !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:JJJaaaaaa HHaaaa !!! good one


REAL FUNNY LOL! I TELL YOU WHAT MY OLD FRIEND....HOW ABOUT A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE? YOUR HOPPER AGAINST MY SAFFORD HOPPER? AT OUR SHOW 4PM?
WE'LL PUT A SMILE ON A KIDS FACE.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> More pics of tha thick chik on tha rite please


:biggrin: OH YOU MEAN THIS CHICK!!!










SHE HAS A NICE AND JIGGLY ASS!!!! :boink:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Hahahahahhahahahaahha!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: OH YOU MEAN THIS CHICK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roques 68 makes her look great


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Roques 68 makes her look great


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDE HOMIES....I AM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 2 WING KNOCKOFFS IN CHROME. :x: :x:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Sorry about that !! Homie , I have been having meetings with my new knight
> members . and I'm trying hard to get my og-73 cutlass out .. along with alot
> of other things I have to do .. I sould be at my other shop this firday , and fo-sho
> I will take some pictures ... Again , Sorry Homie ..[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> AZ SIDE HOMIES....I AM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 2 WING KNOCKOFFS IN CHROME. :x: :x:


got a set of 4 but 2 of them are bad


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

bought these for luna! HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

DAMN CAR IS SO BAD ITS IN 2 CLUBS! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages







​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1983 lincoln said:


> GLENDALE ARIZONA​
> " The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​
> make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​
> LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__A few pic's of the Arizona Centennial! :thumbsup:














































See more on our website later this week....uffin:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMILEY LOKON AKA MR WHISKERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR YOU SMILEY!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


WOW! FRANK WAS LOOKING YOUNG IN DAT VIDEO! YOUR A TRUE LOWRIDER HOMIE!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


god dam i wasnt even born yet


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

<<<<<<<<<<<<MOVE TO THE BEAT:bowrofl:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> got a set of 4 but 2 of them are bad


:happysad: HOW BAD ARE THE OTHER TWO? :x: I JUST WANT TO GET RID OF THE OCTAGONS THAT ARE ON MY CUTLASS NOW.


----------



## 94azrider (Oct 19, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


WOW, this video brings back many memories. Went to the show with my girlfriend at the time, now my wife, 22 years . It was my first car show I competed in, u can barely see my mini truck w/the magenta pink bikini bra, LOL, in the background at 4:48.

Thanks for posting BigMandoAZ and keep up the great photography work :thumbsup:. I always enjoy seeing your pics.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas greatly appreciate it.


Happy birthday man, No ****


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Something NEW!!!!










__This lady needs some Low Low's to park at this event so it attracts gente out to the Carnival. Please help her out she's doing big things to help our community. :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dear az side.............................................. ........................












WTF:facepalm:












ITS DEAD UP IN HERE!!!!!


















W
A



I

T




4





IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

HERE SUM PICS OF THE UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SHOW ON FEB 11, 2012


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Damn I see myself checkin out the girl in the hot tub truck bed I was only 14 ha ha looks like my brother had a good time


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> REAL FUNNY LOL! I TELL YOU WHAT MY OLD FRIEND....HOW ABOUT A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE? YOUR HOPPER AGAINST MY SAFFORD HOPPER? AT OUR SHOW 4PM?
> WE'LL PUT A SMILE ON A KIDS FACE.


I'll tell you what , you bring out your car at franks afterhop and I'll bring my cutlass
and serve you ... how about that for a challenge !! .. Stop hiding behind other peoples cars 
and dont come at me like that ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> GLENDALE ARIZONA​
> " The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​
> make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​
> LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​
> ...


:wave:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I'll tell you what , you bring out your car at franks afterhop and I'll bring my cutlass
> and serve you ... how about that for a challenge !! .. Stop hiding behind other peoples cars
> and dont come at me like that ..


:drama:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








image hosting png


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I'll tell you what , you bring out your car at franks afterhop and I'll bring my cutlass
> and serve you ... how about that for a challenge !! .. Stop hiding behind other peoples cars
> and dont come at me like that ..


SCRATCH DAT. ITS NOT ABOUT ME OUR YOU ITS ABOUT THE KIDS. JUST TRYING TO PUT ON A SHOW FOR THEM....

But i still got love you homie! No ****! uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> HERE SUM PICS OF THE UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SHOW ON FEB 11, 2012


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_This week we got the Arizona Centennial Lowrider pic's up on our website! Great job AZ! _:thumbsup:

_Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


_







_

_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



update your flyer!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...


and a AZ FLAG plate! Package deal right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ...


Thank you homie !! I may have to get the whole thing , if its still there ?? 
Good looking out Chucky  ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Haaaa !! Whatever !! :finger: .... Back to facebook


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:ninja:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I'll tell you what , you bring out your car at franks afterhop and I'll bring my cutlass
> and serve you ... how about that for a challenge !! .. Stop hiding behind other peoples cars
> and dont come at me like that ..





I can't wait bumper checking 

It's going to be badazz


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Someone shoot me Street Life's #


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I'll tell you what , you bring out your car at franks afterhop and I'll bring my cutlass
> and serve you ... how about that for a challenge !! .. Stop hiding behind other peoples cars
> and dont come at me like that ..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


I'LL tell you what .....
if he shows up to our show and takes on my challenge .....
than the rematch will be at the after hop.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I'LL tell you what .....
> if he shows up to our show and takes on my challenge .....
> than the rematch will be at the after hop.


Be sure to post some youtube video of the hop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

AZ TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:
_
Well it's Friday!!!!
__
Please everyone be safe out there...
_





Justin-Az said:


> Be sure to post some youtube video of the hop. :thumbsup:


_
There will definitely be another video.... _:thumbsup:












_And please i'am not trying to start no drama. I just want to put on a old fashion hop on for the kids to see. I got lots of respect for Weasel and the Knights. If he does'nt want to do it ...it's cool. But someone please nose up with us._:happysad:


_It's all in good fun and Goodtimes! _:cheesy:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Who was selling this car???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Who was selling this car???
> View attachment 438182


:twak:the owner foo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :twak:the owner foo


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: No foo wasn't somebody here on OG AZ side selling this ride its a 66 Caprice


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :twak:the owner foo


 lol


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Who all going to this show ?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Someone shoot me Street Life's #


602-374-8463


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 438327
> 
> Who all going to this show ?


THANKS FOR POSTING UP DA FLYER HOMIE! DATS WATS UP! PUTTING OUR DIFFERENCES ASIDE TO HELP THE COMMUNITY!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> THANKS FOR POSTING UP DA FLYER HOMIE! DATS WATS UP! PUTTING OUR DIFFERENCES ASIDE TO HELP THE COMMUNITY!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 438327
> 
> Who all going to this show ?


What up Michael? Classics from G-Town will be there! We don't hop, but we Bomb like a mofo! Low and Slow ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I am doing a raffle for a patterned roof. Tickets are available as of today. There are 100 tickets and they are $20.00 per ticket. This is for a roof only. Bodywork not included (if you have patterns already, they will be stripped and roof will be primed (included with ticket price).....if you have actual dents, they can be fixed for an additional cost). Winner will be drawn at the Mesa Super Show on March 31, 2012 provided all tickets are sold. Winner will not have to be present at the show to win. Message me on here or on my cell for tickets or questions (480)-332-5533. 

Here are some of my previous roofs:


































































Also for you ladies out there, i have flaked out earrings.....check them out on my facebook photos. www.facebook.com/roundys.customs


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> What up Michael? Classics from G-Town will be there! We don't hop, but we Bomb like a mofo! Low and Slow ALL DAY LONG!


Koo not sure if will show my ride in shop getting ready for mesa show maybe will get bike club out there


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Who was selling this car???
> View attachment 438182


i think that car is long gone now


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Dammm bad azz work clean tops x 64 



TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ISPRAYPPG said:


> I am doing a raffle for a patterned roof. Tickets are available as of today. There are 100 tickets and they are $20.00 per ticket. This is for a roof only. Bodywork not included (if you have patterns already, they will be stripped and roof will be primed (included with ticket price).....if you have actual dents, they can be fixed for an additional cost). Winner will be drawn at the Mesa Super Show on March 31, 2012 provided all tickets are sold. Winner will not have to be present at the show to win. Message me on here or on my cell for tickets or questions (480)-332-5533.
> 
> Here are some of my previous roofs:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: VERY NICE WORK! :x: I WANT TO BUY A TICKET FOR THE RAFFLE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

joe 2 64s said:


> Dammm bad azz work clean tops x 64
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


Thanks bro


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: VERY NICE WORK! :x: I WANT TO BUY A TICKET FOR THE RAFFLE!!!! :biggrin:


Message me or text me and we can meet up. My shop is in Mesa if you're in the area or we can make other arrangements.


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 438327
> 
> Who all going to this show ?


Brown Society will be there


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking for a set of 14 x 7 wires. Clean ! Hit me up. Thx


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking for some 195 75 r 14 tires hit me up just need them for some stocks while the cars getting worked on thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Looking for a set of 14 x 7 wires. Clean ! Hit me up. Thx


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._:wave:



90rivimichael said:


> :thumbsup:





bullet50 said:


> What up Michael? Classics from G-Town will be there! We don't hop, but we Bomb like a mofo! Low and Slow ALL DAY LONG!





2 83s said:


> Brown Society will be there


_Thanks for the support homie's! Can't do it without the Low Low's. I want to make a big impression on the powers that be. Trying to show the public we (Lowriders) can be a positive force in our community. With everything all the great car clubs have done in the past year....this would be the cherry on the cake._uffin:

_GREAT JOB AZ!!!! _:h5:





























_"LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE TOO" _:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!!!!
__Respectfully Rolln CC Car Wash!!!!!!

5850 W. Thomas Rd

59th Ave & Thomas!!!!!!

Right Now!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia...._:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a good time last year,Hector. Keepin it real for da Low Low's!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Who was selling this car???
> View attachment 438182


 Frankie from imperials


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!!!!
> __Respectfully Rolln CC Car Wash!!!!!!
> 
> 5850 W. Thomas Rd
> ...


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ISPRAYPPG said:


> Message me or text me and we can meet up. My shop is in Mesa if you're in the area or we can make other arrangements.


 R u over their with BUGS off of country club??


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: SUP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ISPRAYPPG said:


> Message me or text me and we can meet up. My shop is in Mesa if you're in the area or we can make other arrangements.


 I WILL HIT YOU UP SOMETIME THIS WEEK.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


2 83s said:


> :nicoderm: :nicoderm:





PLANJOE said:


> Frankie from imperials





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: SUP AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

__Kick back Sunday!
Familia Time! 








_


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


 whats up hector ???!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Az 100 yrs show-n-shine*


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

The wash anyone?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

ISPRAYPPG said:


> I am doing a raffle for a patterned roof. Tickets are available as of today. There are 100 tickets and they are $20.00 per ticket. This is for a roof only. Bodywork not included (if you have patterns already, they will be stripped and roof will be primed (included with ticket price).....if you have actual dents, they can be fixed for an additional cost). Winner will be drawn at the Mesa Super Show on March 31, 2012 provided all tickets are sold. Winner will not have to be present at the show to win. Message me on here or on my cell for tickets or questions (480)-332-5533.
> 
> Here are some of my previous roofs:
> 
> ...


I WILL ALSO HAVE THESE TICKETS FOR SALE TONIGHT AT THE WASH IF ANYONE WANTS TO PURCHASE ANY


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone have gbody seats for sale


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

looking for somebody that does fiberglass work on an 82 monte need a console build and some work on my door panels and some trim around my t tops also the trunk thx


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Does anyone have gbody seats for sale


 I have some I know I have the front ill have to check with my homie to see if he still has the rear. Burgandy pillow top really good shape out of a cutlass


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Does anyone have gbody seats for sale


i have back seat out of my 83 cutty


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> whats up hector ???!!!!


Wat up G!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


dads86regal said:


>


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

__Hope everyone has a great & safe day today.....

Now here's the NEW offical video of what happened last year at our "Say No To Drugs Show"! :cheesy:

Starring Majestic's, Spirit, Brown Society, Techniques, Rollez Only, Redeemed, Dukes, Classics, Identity, Unique Image, Pharoahs, Comaradas, Intruders and many more!






Big Props to all the Clubs that support the cause! :thumbsup:


Now a few clubs could'nt make it last year because they where coming up from the United Dream Supershow....
But i got their blessing for this year and should be a good turn out.:yes:






And please bring the familia out to this Carnival. Lowriders are desprerately needed....:happysad:








_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

good time at the wash last night


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Heard today mesa show is full, inly excepting bikes, pedal cars, special interest


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Heard today mesa show is full, inly excepting bikes, pedal cars, special interest


.

Yup show is sold out!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Heard today mesa show is full, inly excepting bikes, pedal cars, special interest


well since its sold out this shud be a hell of a bash!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well since its sold out this shud be a hell of a bash!!!!!!!!


Yes sir we should be there


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> .
> 
> Yup show is sold out!


Good thing we got ours in earlier, should be a big show


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

YES WE ARE SOLD OUT FOR CAR OR TRUCK SPOTS! We have room for Motorcycles and bikes, pedal cars and Special Interest. I will post up in here if anything opens up. Be on the look out for my posts.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

and then its like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow should have left it at the fairgrounds, oh well


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok az siders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Midwest Ridaz said:


> TIREBUYER.COM......search by size :thumbsup:





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> GREAT PRICE ON THEM PAW's!!
> http://www.tirebuyer.com/tirebuyerwicket/home/tab/Buy Tires/subtab/Shop by Tire Size/sortChanged/false/tSizeChg_1518119013/true/action/searchyBySize/selPanel/tireCatalogView/isListChanged/true/frontWidth/155/frontRatio/80/frontDiameter/13





MAKIN MONEY said:


> ok heres them kumhos at sears for 56.01 each, it's a picture of a black wall but the detals indicate WSW (white wall)
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_09556743000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TODAY & TODAY "ONLY" FOR PRESIDENT'S DAY USE THIS PROMO CODE AND GET $25 EXTRA DOLLAR's OFF THE $239.20 SHIPPED PRICE...
> ONLY $214.20 A SET SHIPPED:h5:
> TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

azrdr said:


> View attachment 439797
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: going to be a badass show!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> well since its sold out this shud be a hell of a bash!!!!!!!!


We have been getting calls. Gonna be packed!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> We have been getting calls. Gonna be packed!


this time im gonna sneak out the damn window !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shoe gonna be on the other foot!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIG E 602 said:


> wow should have left it at the fairgrounds, oh well


true, but the cali show went home to the LA convention center last year and the now az show is going back home to Mesa! Just taking it back to the roots I guess.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> this time im gonna sneak out the damn window !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shoe gonna be on the other foot!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


lol, we need our event photographer to be there! Cuz I plan on getting muffed up! :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lol, we need our event photographer to be there! Cuz I plan on getting muffed up! :roflmao:


bruh,,,, i can multi task,,,,,,,,,,,i miss comin in mondays and postin shit up from the weekend,,,,,it sux,,,, but all in do time,,,,,, like i said ima sneek out the window,,, and prolly sleep at ur house (no ****) so my son dont catch me :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

More Details 



compare



*Uniroyal - Tiger Paw AWP II* *Customer Reviews (72)* 






*Be the first to review* 



P155/80R13
560AB
28072
White Wall
79S
[Standard Touring All Season]
N

*Size:*
*UTQGL:*
*MFG. Product #:*
*Sidewall:*
*Load/Speed Rating:*
*Perf. Category:*
*Run Flat:*



[h=1]$59.80 (each)[/h]

[h=4]$ 239.20 (qty. 4)[/h]Estimate Shipping


Close

[h=1]Enter a Valid Zip Code To Continue[/h]
*Enter your Zip Code to check for Free Shipping and Availability*​
Go









Estimate Shipping

[h=3]Estimated Delivery 1-10 Business Days.[/h]
*TireBuyer Protection Plan*
Learn more
*$5.98 per tire* 



Qty.
0 1 2 3 4 5 6
Add to Cart

Close

[h=1]Enter a Valid Zip Code To Continue[/h]
*Enter your Zip Code to check for Free Shipping and Availability*​
Go


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE I WAS WONDERIN IF ANYBODY HAS THE NUMBER TO SOME SHOP HERE IN PHX IT WAS POSTED ON HERE A WHILE BACK THAT WAS SELLIN  tornel tires 155-80-13


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> More Details
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tigar paw sounds like a asian viagra lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> bruh,,,, i can multi task,,,,,,,,,,,i miss comin in mondays and postin shit up from the weekend,,,,,it sux,,,, but all in do time,,,,,, like i said ima sneek out the window,,, and prolly sleep at ur house (no ****) so my son dont catch me :sprint:


lol


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

BIG E 602 said:


> wow should have left it at the fairgrounds, oh well


Would of been nearly the same as far as space goes. Except now you won't have to park your ride in a big pothole.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrdr said:


> View attachment 439797
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SUPPOSE TO GET A EMAIL OF CONFIRMATION. DID ANYONE GET CONFIRMATION ?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Richard Ochoa







Lowrider Magazine
*

*A special Thanks to all the Independents and Clubs that have sold out The Mesa Super Show Exhibitor Registration! Confirmation letters will go out next week. Purchase your Tickets on line at www.mesasupershow.com. Motorsport Showcase would like to thank our Presenting Sponsors Budweiser, Rockford Fosgate and contributing Sponsors Lowrider Magazine, National Hispanic Firefighters Association, Old School City, Shell Happy, Mega and The Beat Radio, Mickeys Lines and Signs, Magoos Hydraulics, and Society Car Club for their generous support!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Richard Ochoa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


http://www.fohguild.org/forums/attachments/screenshots/196901d1329767279-funny-strange-random-pics-*****-mouse.jpeg


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> http://www.fohguild.org/forums/attachments/screenshots/196901d1329767279-funny-strange-random-pics-*****-mouse.jpeg


LOL. Whats crakin Art? Not much here, just chillin.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> LOL. Whats crakin Art? Not much here, just chillin.


at work playboy!!!! just here is all i know whats good witch yo outdoe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

azrdr said:


> View attachment 439797
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's gonna be badass... :thumbsup:

Hopefully wifey feels up to the drive... gotta dust off the camera... hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Richard Ochoa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE R READY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> Looks like it's gonna be badass... :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully wifey feels up to the drive... gotta dust off the camera... hno: :biggrin:


leave her at home! :wow: lol jk! You better come down fool!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> man up and leave her ass at home! :wow: i aint jokin! You better come down wit my money and beer fool!


ya what he said:cheesy:


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 20, 2012)

TTT for all my Arizona Riderz!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Richard Ochoa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the sound system competition. Would've been badass to bring those back:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 11 guests)

ART LOKS IDENTITY :finger:
joe 2 64s <<<<<<<OH HOW CUTE,,,I HEARD UR LADY SEND YOU DEDICATION ON THE RADIO LAST WEEK ,,,,,,,,,,,,:naughty: I THINK SHE LOVES YOU!!!:x:
smiley602 WHAT UP WHISKERS
Lunas64 YOU FORGOT TO DROP OFF MY MAMA LUNAS BEANS!!!!!!!!:twak:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> true, but the cali show went home to the LA convention center last year and the now az show is going back home to Mesa! Just taking it back to the roots I guess.


:yes:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> true, but the cali show went home to the LA convention center last year and the now az show is going back home to Mesa! Just taking it back to the roots I guess.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

AZKLIQUER said:


> I remember the sound system competition. Would've been badass to bring those back:biggrin:


What about the wet t-shirt contests :naughty:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Definitely


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCK YEA!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 11 guests)
> 
> ART LOKS IDENTITY :finger:
> joe 2 64s <<<<<<<OH HOW CUTE,,,I HEARD UR LADY SEND YOU DEDICATION ON THE RADIO LAST WEEK ,,,,,,,,,,,,:naughty: I THINK SHE LOVES YOU!!!:x:
> ...





Yea I'm a lucky guy and she let me put some 
Work on my ride getting ready for the show.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

AZKLIQUER said:


> I remember the sound system competition. Would've been badass to bring those back:biggrin:


X 64


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> There are currently 15 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 11 guests)
> 
> ART LOKS IDENTITY :finger:
> joe 2 64s <<<<<<<OH HOW CUTE,,,I HEARD UR LADY SEND YOU DEDICATION ON THE RADIO LAST WEEK ,,,,,,,,,,,,:naughty: I THINK SHE LOVES YOU!!!:x:
> ...


I LEFT YOU SOME!! I FARTED THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THERE LOCO!! Lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> I LEFT YOU SOME!! I FARTED THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THERE LOCO!! Lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> More Details
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I BOUGHT A SET OF 155-80-13 TORNELL CLASSICS LAST WEEK FOR $172.00 OUT THE DOOR CASH MONEY!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> I BOUGHT A SET OF 155-80-13 TORNELL CLASSICS LAST WEEK FOR $172.00 OUT THE DOOR CASH MONEY!!! :h5:


Were did you buy them from? Looking to buy some before the show. Thanks


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

What up my az homies? Got two of my low low bikes ready to hold it down for the state.
Cloud 9








Dragon Heart


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

so how many cars for mesa, 600?


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> I BOUGHT A SET OF 155-80-13 TORNELL CLASSICS LAST WEEK FOR $172.00 OUT THE DOOR CASH MONEY!!! :h5:


I have a friend that sale tornell classics i the number and adderss


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/326884-tortas.html


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> What up my az homies? Got two of my low low bikes ready to hold it down for the state.
> Cloud 9
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming events....
























And our "Pic of the Day"

Chucky from the Lowrider Style Mesa Az Chapter doing his thang!










_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## OJEDA (Nov 16, 2009)

*Tires*



bighomies said:


> I have a friend that sale tornell classics i the number and adderss


Ya brother can I get that number too thanks Robert


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/326935-mesa-pre-show-party-march-30-2012-a.html


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


lets chop up ur tailgate like that!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

MIKEYMIKE said:


> :wave:


whats good homie. how's da rivi coming along


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> lets chop up ur tailgate like that!


nah I aint ready for that yet! :facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Lookin real good BIG FRED everytime I see it she's lookin higher and higher :thumbsup:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Up coming events....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


When you gonna bust your truck out hittin back bumper like this? Art gonna be sweeping shows and pullin hoez.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


This car is bad ass.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


That chick in the dress is bad :naughty:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> whats good homie. how's da rivi coming along


SLOW BUT ITS COMING!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


DAMN!!!! :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Please be safe homies....

And our "Pic of the Day"

Back bumper action!









_


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

anybody got the # for franks hydraulics? thx


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG E 602 said:


> anybody got the # for franks hydraulics? thx



(602)690-6555 
Franks hydraulics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:




:h5:

YOU KNOW IF YOU TAKE OUT YOUR RADICAL OUT TO OUR SHOW. YOU MOST LIKELY WOULD TAKE RADICAL CLASS IN OUR LOWRIDER BIKE CATEGORY.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


>









Damn some of you fools were not even born yet.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

az71monte said:


> Damn some of you fools were not even born yet.



:roflmao: 17 years before i was born


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :roflmao: 17 years before i was born


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Math[/h]Teacher asks student: What is the half of 8? 
Student: horizontally or vertically? 
Teacher: What do mean? 
Student: Horizontally it is 0 and vertically it is 3.

Maths is like sex.... 
ADD the bed 
MINUS the clothes 
DIVIDE the legs 
and pray you don't MULTIPLY.

Q: Why was the math textbook so sad? 
A: He had a lot of problems!

A team of engineers were required to measure the height of a flag pole. They only had a measuring tape, and were getting quite frustrated trying to keep the tape along the pole. It kept falling down, etc. A mathematician comes along, finds out their problem, and proceeds to remove the pole from the ground and measure it easily. When he leaves, one engineer says to the other: "Just like a mathematician! We need to know the height, and he gives us the length!"


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I JUST WANT TO TAKE THIS TIME TO SEND A SHOUT OUT TO..................................
















WAIT FOR IT......................
















ALMOST THERE...................














GIVE IT TO ME BABY:boink:..............LIL BIT MORE.................









ILL MAKE YA HOLLA U HAD ENUFF......................................ALMOST THERE...................















A MAD SHOUT OUT TO..............



THESE NUTZ!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]A great email to forward to friends...[/h]A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?' 'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered. 'Wow! Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked. 'Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up.' The man gestured, and the gate began to open. 'Can my friend,' gesturing toward his dog, 'come in, too?' the traveler asked. 'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.'
The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.
After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. 'Excuse me!' he called to the man. 'Do you have any water?' 'Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in.' 'How about my friend here?' the traveler gestured to the dog. 'There should be a bowl by the pump,' said the man. They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree. 'What do you call this place?' the traveler asked. 'This is Heaven,' he answered. 'Well, that's confusing,' the traveler said.
'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.' 'Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's Hell.' 'Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?' 'No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind.' Soooo. Now you see. Sometimes, we wonder why friends keep forwarding stuff to us without writing a word. Maybe this will explain it. When you are very busy, but still want to keep in touch, guess what you do? You forward emails.
When you have nothing to say, but still want to keep contact, you forward jokes. When you have something to say, but don't know what, and don't know how - you forward stuff. A 'forward' lets you know that you are still remembered, you are still important, you are still cared for. So, next time if you get a 'forward', don't think that you've been sent just another forwarded joke, but that you've been thought of today and your friend on the other end of your computer wanted to send you a smile. 

You are welcome at my water bowl anytime!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Gentlemen Quiz[/h]1. In the company of feminists, intercourse should be referred to as:
a) Lovemaking
b) Screwing
c) The pigskin bus pulling into tuna town

2. You should make love to a woman for the first time only after you've both shared:
a) Your views about what you expect from a sexual relationship
b) Your blood-test results
c) Five tequila slammers

3. You time your orgasm so that:
a) Your partner climaxes first
b) You both climax simultaneously
c) You don't miss SportsCenter

4. Passionate, spontaneous sex on the kitchen floor is:
a) Healthy, creative love-play
b) Not the sort of thing your wife/girlfriend would ever agree to
c) Not the sort of thing your wife/girlfriend need ever find out about

5. Spending the whole night cuddling a woman you've just had sex with is:
a) The best part of the experience
b) The second best part of the experience
c) $100 extra

6. Your girlfriend says she's gained five pounds in weight in the last month. You tell her that it is:
a) No concern of yours
b) Not a problem - she can join your gym
c) A conservative estimate

7. You think today's sensitive, caring man is:
a) A myth
b) An oxymoron
c) A moron

8. Foreplay is to sex as:
a) Appetizer is to entree
b) Priming is to painting
c) A queue is to an amusement park ride

9. Which of the following are you most likely to find yourself saying at the end of a relationship?
a) "I hope we can still be friends."
b) "I'm not in right now. Please leave a message after the tone...."
c) "Welcome to Dumpsville. Population: You."

10. A woman who is uncomfortable watching you masturbate:
a) Probably needs a little more time before she can cope with that sort of intimacy
b) Is uptight and a waste of time
c) Shouldn't have sat next to you on the bus in the first place


If you answered 'A' more than 7 times, check your pants to make sure you really are a man.

If you answered 'B' more than 7 times, check into therapy, you're still a little confused.

If you answered 'C' more than 7 times, call me up. Let's go drinking.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Chuck Norris[/h]They once made a Chuck Norris toilet paper, but it wouldn't take shit from anybody.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Math*
> 
> Teacher asks student: What is the half of 8?
> Student: horizontally or vertically?
> ...





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> I JUST WANT TO TAKE THIS TIME TO SEND A SHOUT OUT TO..................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *A great email to forward to friends...*
> 
> A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?' 'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered. 'Wow! Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked. 'Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up.' The man gestured, and the gate began to open. 'Can my friend,' gesturing toward his dog, 'come in, too?' the traveler asked. 'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.'
> The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.
> ...





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Gentlemen Quiz*
> 
> 1. In the company of feminists, intercourse should be referred to as:
> a) Lovemaking
> ...





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *Chuck Norris*
> 
> They once made a Chuck Norris toilet paper, but it wouldn't take shit from anybody.



you got to much time on your hands!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DEAR AZ SIDE..........................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you got to much time on your hands!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you got to much time on your hands!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you got to much time on your hands!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

-----rules of engagement----- switches in the street

If a dude is rolling on bags should I not hit switches on him because he is bagged and I'm juiced or is it open game?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you got to much time on your hands!






FOR U MANDO,,,,NO ****:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> -----rules of engagement----- switches in the street
> 
> If a dude is rolling on bags should I not hit switches on him because he is bagged and I'm juiced or is it open game?


JUST LET HIM COME WIT IT,,, THEN HIT THEM MOFOS AS UR CRUISIN IN TO THE SUNSET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AS FOR ME ILL HIT THEM MOFOS LIKE WHITNEY WIT A CRACK PIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!:facepalm:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> -----rules of engagement----- switches in the street
> 
> If a dude is rolling on bags should I not hit switches on him because he is bagged and I'm juiced or is it open game?


Mando you hit switches on the ice cream truck so just keep doing your thang.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> you got to much time on your hands!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Mando you hit switches on the ice cream truck so just keep doing your thang.


YA BUT THAT PALATERO WAS DIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YA BUT THAT PALATERO WAS DIPPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked:


i know huh!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:
> 
> YOU KNOW IF YOU TAKE OUT YOUR RADICAL OUT TO OUR SHOW. YOU MOST LIKELY WOULD TAKE RADICAL CLASS IN OUR LOWRIDER BIKE CATEGORY.


The Guadalupe show?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> The Guadalupe show?


THAT TOO! BUT NO OUR "SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW" THIS SUNDAY.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello :wave:...... goodby :sprint:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> THAT TOO! BUT NO OUR "SAY NO TO DRUGS SHOW" THIS SUNDAY.


Wish i could, but im broke this month, The mesa show got's me on a tight budget as well i registered for the de mayo show so i wont be able to go this year, but next year for sure. :happysad:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Tata luna gave up beer for lent az side.....
i know he is strong ,,,
but it aint even one day,,,,
,and he already on lock down................






cute pic tata FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> -----rules of engagement----- switches in the street
> 
> If a dude is rolling on bags should I not hit switches on him because he is bagged and I'm juiced or is it open game?


That is a sissified question, open game! Hop that mother fucker! Lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> -----rules of engagement----- switches in the street
> 
> If a dude is rolling on bags should I not hit switches on him because he is bagged and I'm juiced or is it open game?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> That is a sissified question, open game! Hop that mother fucker! Lol



lol but I did hit on that ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lol but I did hit on that ride! :thumbsup:


Hitting the switches is Koo. Just have to be prepared that ride is gonna put in work cuz 30-35 ain't gonna do it. But its all for fun big homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Hitting the switches is Koo. Just have to be prepared that ride is gonna put in work cuz 30-35 ain't gonna do it. But its all for fun big homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  I SPENT THE PAST 2 DAYS AT THE WRECKING YARDS LOOKING FOR MY MISSING MOULDINGS FOR THE CUTTY :run: AND NOW I HAVE THEM ALL!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Wish i could, but im broke this month, The mesa show got's me on a tight budget as well i registered for the de mayo show so i wont be able to go this year, but next year for sure. :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:

_Well it's almost showtime....
Hope to see everyone there. Gonna to be alot models homie's. Bring out them rides and click, click, click!_:wow:

































_Can't do it without you AZ...._:happysad:

_United....
We can make a difference! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"Video of the Day" _:thumbsup:

_Way to go Top Dog!!!!!! _:shocked:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up sheep fuckers!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What up sheep fuckers!


who let you back on layitlow! lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> What up sheep fuckers!


Can't talk rite now I got a hold of 2 sheep : )


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait for this weekend.....see everyone at the Lowriderstyle car show in Phoenix.......


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> That is a sissified question, open game! Hop that mother fucker! Lol


:thumbsup:....Got that right...


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!  I SPENT THE PAST 2 DAYS AT THE WRECKING YARDS LOOKING FOR MY MISSING MOULDINGS FOR THE CUTTY :run: AND NOW I HAVE THEM ALL!!! :h5: :biggrin:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Toro said:


> Can't wait for this weekend.....see everyone at the Lowriderstyle car show in Phoenix.......


CANT WAIT!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What up sheep fuckers!


:scrutinize: SAYS THE MASTER DRUNK SHEEP FUCKER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:.........


:wave: QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO!? uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> who let you back on layitlow! lol


:dunno: MAYBE HE GOT TIRED OF FUCKING SHEEP AND GOT BORED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Can't talk rite now I got a hold of 2 sheep : )


:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Cruise Saturday Nights @ Elmers Tacos in Chandler (az ave and chandler blvd) Starting this Saturday 630 til ???? Cruise in chill hang out and show off your rides. *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Can't talk rite now I got a hold of 2 sheep : )



One has to be Rudy and the other is........


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chuys party was the shit! sick ass mofo lol


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> One has to be Rudy and the other is........


Uuuuuffff I like girls, women, MILF's and sheep sometimes too fool
How you doing fluffy


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Wish i could, but im broke this month, The mesa show got's me on a tight budget as well i registered for the de mayo show so i wont be able to go this year, but next year for sure. :happysad:


HEY BRO WE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH A FAT SAC IF YOU COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW!!!! IM KIDDING HECTOR


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY BRO WE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH A FAT SAC IF YOU COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW!!!! IM KIDDING HECTOR


Bahaha :wave:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... _:wave:
> 
> _Well it's almost showtime....
> Hope to see everyone there. Gonna to be alot models homie's. Bring out them rides and click, click, click!_:wow:
> ...


 HEY HECTOR THERE ARE GOING TO BE ALOT RAPPERS THERE!!!!!!!!! DO THEY NEED ANY BACK-UP DANCERS BEN AND I ARE LOOKING TO GET DOWN LIKE KID & PLAY






IM KIDDING HECTOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY BRO WE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH A FAT SAC IF YOU COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW!!!! IM KIDDING HECTOR


You oughtta throw in a hoe along with the fat sac to sweeten the deal.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> You oughtta throw in a hoe along with the fat sac to sweeten the deal.


Make it jynx maze and its a deal.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY HECTOR THERE ARE GOING TO BE ALOT RAPPERS THERE!!!!!!!!! DO THEY NEED ANY BACK-UP DANCERS BEN AND I ARE LOOKING TO GET DOWN LIKE KID & PLAY
> View attachment 441450
> IM KIDDING HECTOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY BRO WE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH A FAT SAC IF YOU COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW!!!! IM KIDDING HECTOR





Can I get a sack too? Wait hold on what kind of sack are you talking about holmes?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:burn: :banghead: :angry:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> HEY BRO WE WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH A FAT SAC IF YOU COME DOWN THIS SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW!!!! IM KIDDING HECTOR





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Bahaha :wave:





PLANJOE said:


> HEY HECTOR THERE ARE GOING TO BE ALOT RAPPERS THERE!!!!!!!!! DO THEY NEED ANY BACK-UP DANCERS BEN AND I ARE LOOKING TO GET DOWN LIKE KID & PLAY
> View attachment 441450
> IM KIDDING HECTOR!!!!!!!!!!





Justin-Az said:


> You oughtta throw in a hoe along with the fat sac to sweeten the deal.





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Make it jynx maze and its a deal.





97TownCar said:


>





az71monte said:


> Can I get a sack too? Wait hold on what kind of sack are you talking about holmes?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats popin this weekend?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Looks like we got alot going on this weekend....:biggrin:


__I __found this on Facebook and thought i would share....







*Jo Jo Brown*
****REMINDER*** "*



*Lowriderstyle Carclub**'s 2nd Annual "Say No To Drugs" Car Show" is coming up on February 26th, 2012 at The Bryman School in Phoenix, Arizona!!! Please be sure to go to their Website and make a Donation (if you can) for a GOOD Cause! Get more Information by going to the Link below or by going directly to **www.LowriderStyleCarClub.com** (PLEASE SHARE THIS EVENT TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW...IT IS A GREAT CAUSE FOR THE YOUTH OF OUR COMMUNITIES! IF THE O.G.s, G's, B.G.'s, Y.G.'s, etc. DON'T GET INVOLVED AND HELP TO STEER OUR YOUTH INTO THE RIGHT DIRECTION, WHO CAN???!!! NO ONE! IT IS UP TO US! LET'S MAKE A BETTER LIFE FOR OUR YOUTH!) AZ STAND UP!!!
*


Than there's this one.....




Josh Gore
February 20 near Kandahar, Afghanistan 

Who can see tags on your profile:Who can see tags on your profile:
PublicPublic
Who can see this post:Who can see this post:
Josh's friends and Lowrider's friendsJosh's friends and Lowrider's friends




Lowrider Stylecc is having a show this weekend. I thought I would pass this on for everyone. "If your in a giving mood please donate to help pay for our Say no to Drugs Show - TROPHYS. We only need a 100$ more! Show this weekend! HELP! Help... us warn kids about the harm drugs can do. Just go to our website and click on the donate button. Thanks!" Help us within the lowrider community with shows and programs like these. Thanks to anyone who donates. From Style CC and Lo Nuestro CC/BC




"We are getting alot support for this cause homie. If you can't show your car... please come anyway. Wear your club shirt and hang out so people can see we as Lowriders can make a difference." :thumbsup:













Now!!!!
We got some bad ass pic's of the "United Dreams Super Lowrider Car Show" on our website and whole bunch of new updates!

Here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html















Upcoming events......




















Goodtimes!!!!










_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats popin this weekend?


:wave:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats popin this weekend?


:facepalm::dunno:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *Cruise Saturday Nights @ Elmers Tacos in Chandler (az ave and chandler blvd) Starting this Saturday 630 til ???? Cruise in chill hang out and show off your rides. *





BigMandoAZ said:


> whats popin this weekend?


:twak:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats popin this weekend?


ONLY THE BEST CARSHOW IN THE WORLD "SAY NO TO DRUGS" SHOW BIGGER THAN THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WITH PLENTY OF MODELS TO GO AROUND AND RAPPERS TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD.  LOL I KNOW I KNOW A LITTLE SARCASTIC.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Make it jynx maze and its a deal.


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> ONLY THE BEST CARSHOW IN THE WORLD "SAY NO TO DRUGS" SHOW BIGGER THAN THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WITH PLENTY OF MODELS TO GO AROUND AND RAPPERS TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD.  LOL I KNOW I KNOW A LITTLE SARCASTIC.


Hey you forgot Impala Magazine! 

:h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> ONLY THE BEST CARSHOW IN THE WORLD "SAY NO TO DRUGS" SHOW BIGGER THAN THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WITH PLENTY OF MODELS TO GO AROUND AND RAPPERS TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD.  LOL I KNOW I KNOW A LITTLE SARCASTIC.


 :scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :twak:


I know huh! :buttkick:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


whats up Homie!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :scrutinize: :twak:


HEY IM JUST TRYING TO HELP YOU FIND SOMETHING TO DO FOR THE WEEKEND OK NAPOLIAN. GEEEEZ. :facepalm:


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> HEY IM JUST TRYING TO HELP YOU FIND SOMETHING TO DO FOR THE WEEKEND OK NAPOLIAN. GEEEEZ. :facepalm:


. I got something for u to do take your ass to my house and help me take my ride apart. Lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

96cavi said:


> . I got something for u to do take your ass to my house and help me take my ride apart. Lol


Another but face being mean to me geeeez pedro.


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

CARL HAYDEN PARADE FOR COMMUNITY 
MEET AT 8;00 AM AT 31 ST AV N MCDOWELL
PARADE ROUTE WILL TAKE US THRU NEIGHORHOOD AND END UP AT CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL
THERE WILL BE FOOD BOOTHS AND COMMUNITY BOOTHS AT SCHOOL
SHOW N SHINE AT SCHOOL FRONT PARKING LOT TILL 2;00 PM
PLEASE COME JOIN US FOR GOOD CAUSE EVENT N SHOW COMMUNITY THAT WE'RE ALSO INVOLVED N CARE ABOUT COMMUNITY
EVENT IS FREE TO ALL PARTICIPANTS
AGAIN COME GET SOME GOOD HOMEMADE BREAKFAST AND SHOW SUPPORT

ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL ME 602-481-8659....THANKS MARTIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR!!!!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> who let you back on layitlow! lol


I found my pass word written on the back of a 40.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Can't talk rite now I got a hold of 2 sheep : )


Lol


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR!!!!


Badass beer holder on that bike. I think could incorporate that into a lowrider bike.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: SAYS THE MASTER DRUNK SHEEP FUCKER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


that's mr master drunk sheep fucker to you buddy .


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR!!!!


Yea just bribe the judge
"Hey bro ill give you this six pack if you shave point's off Lunch Money and give them to me" :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!!

_*Cruise Saturday Nights @ Elmers Tacos in Chandler (az ave and chandler blvd) Starting this Saturday 630 til ???? Cruise in chill hang out and show off your rides. :thumbsup:










*_Everyone please be safe out there..... :angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:..............................................:werd:.............................:nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS THERE A CATGORY FOR PEDAL CARS @ TOMARROWS SHOW HECTOR?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

peace to all lowriders


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> IS THERE A CATGORY FOR PEDAL CARS @ TOMARROWS SHOW HECTOR?


Not this year homie. I [email protected]#k up and forgot! :banghead:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!




























__Great weather! Goodtimes! Memories....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Bulletin.....:run:

Our Safford hopper got impounded last night. They took it for a joy ride and got the President locked up for warrents and they took the car for having no drivers licence. :dunno: :squint:

So it's all about.....










We get the car out Monday._


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy birthday George have a good day man


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHATS CRACKEN AZILLA, HOPE EVERYONE READY TO SMASH IN MESA....:thumbsup:*


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Not this year homie. I [email protected]#k up and forgot! :banghead:


 THIS IS YOUR BRAIN ON DRUGS!!!!! LOL IM KIDING HECTOR


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AT DA AIRPORT WAITING FOR JESSE OF IMPALA MAGAZINE. CALLED HOMIES FOR UPDATE ON MOVE IN ....4 CLUBS SO FAR ....20 CARS WITHIN 1ST 15 MINUTES. SEE YOU THERE AZ!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ! At home chillin drinking a ice cold budlight! Whats good fellas! Good day to work on the ride!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT what's good az what up mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

getting ready to grub right now. whats good with you?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Took the LoLo for a Sunday cruise!! What a nice day for it!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ! At home chillin drinking a ice cold budlight! Whats good fellas! Good day to work on the ride!





smiley602 said:


> TTT what's good az what up mando





Lunas64 said:


> Took the LoLo for a Sunday cruise!! What a nice day for it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Took the LoLo for a Sunday cruise!! What a nice day for it!


think im gonna take a cruise in a while!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ! At home chillin drinking a ice cold budlight! Whats good fellas! Good day to work on the ride!


:biggrin: SAVE ME SOME!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az looking for some 14x7 before the big show


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Think im going to buy me three new camera's for the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

IVE GOT 4 CORNELL 155/80-13 TIRES GOOD CONDITION FOR SALE 100 OBO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> IVE GOT 4 CORNELL 155/80-13 TIRES GOOD CONDITION FOR SALE 100 OBO


Are these tires the "Docker" edition?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Are these tires the "Docker" edition?


HA HA VERY FUNNY YOU STILL THINKING ABOUT THE DOCKING LOL


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image in da house !! : ) ..... Well back to Facebook :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Damn that looks bad ass


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


This looks great.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


smiley602 said:


> TTT what's good az what up mando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> BIG AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image in da house !! : ) ..... Well back to Facebook :sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Think im going to buy me three new camera's for the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Great turn out yesterday! Special thanks to Techniques, Pharaohs, Rollerz Only,Classics, Spirit, Intruders, Old School, Majestics Glendale, New Image, Majestics Avondale, Redeemed, Brown Society,Unique Style, On The Scene, Guilty, Life, Rouge, Aztecs, Good Life, Identity, Respectfully Rolln, Pheonique Classics, Swift, La Gente, etc etc! I know i left someone out. Please let me know. Plus all the solo riderz! Thank you! Big Props to all these clubs to come and show support on such a touches subject! We love you AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:

Here go just a few pic's.... 



















By the way. That's 3 different model.:worship:














































This it for now...
But there where so photographer out there taking pics with 1500$ cameras that the best is yet to come.
_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:worship::worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up Luna


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Are these tires the "Docker" edition?





Cadi4life said:


> HA HA VERY FUNNY YOU STILL THINKING ABOUT THE DOCKING LOL


ell its like the Members only Jackets,,,,Only real men are Dockers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im a sissyboy buster when it comes to dat shit,,,,,i aint even got it as a spectator for that kind of event!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


dopeboy shit mando!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont know but i been told..................................................................








that this is gonn be off the heezy!!!!!!!! alot of out of towners gonn be here ,,,,,, and theres nice buzz goin on about it... even if you dont drink,,,,still grub and atmosphere and a chance to drink with our lowrider brothers and sisters from out of state!!!!!!!!!!!!!







wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i dont know but i been told..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...









1.50 beer and 10 dollar all you can eat fawk there losing money with me.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a lil shout out to the homie from tucson Yogi,,,came down last last nite to pickup a fleetwood to add to da tucson low lo lo scene, see ya next time homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> dopeboy shit mando!!!!!!!!!!!!


trying out the vid on the new cam


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> 1.50 beer and 10 dollar all you can eat fawk there losing money with me.


beer in one hnd chicken wang in the other...... sounds like a party yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> trying out the vid on the new cam


hell yeh nice and clean ,,,,gonna b some good vids at next show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hell yeh nice and clean ,,,,gonna b some good vids at next show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yessir, that shit was kinda hard holding steady to 60 on the freeway! it came out ok!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Bamm the place to be


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Bamm the place to be


the only place to be friday night!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOOK WHO COVERED OUR SHOW!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yessir, that shit was kinda hard holding steady to 60 on the freeway! it came out ok!


you shudda acted like it was a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you shudda acted like it was a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


scratch that,,, you wudda been tryin to drink it and got nothing but headliner shots!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i dont know but i been told..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





az71monte said:


> 1.50 beer and 10 dollar all you can eat fawk there losing money with me.


AZ71monte find me there and I'll buy your first drink!! I'm a big spender


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:WUT UP AZSIDE


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> AZ71monte find me there and I'll buy your first drink!! I'm a big spender


You're going to break your piggy bank?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> You're going to break your piggy bank?


ya so she can buy some of these!!!!!!


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i dont know but i been told..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





az71monte said:


> 1.50 beer and 10 dollar all you can eat fawk there losing money with me.





az71monte said:


> You're going to break your piggy bank?


I'm going to ask for a pay advance at work.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> trying out the vid on the new cam


Now is that a $1500 camera? Cause if its not, it must not take good pictures. LMAO. Mando, were you taking video of 3 models? Cause any less than that, its not good.


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

*eastside cruise in 
*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Badass video Mando, the part where the Suburban is throwing sparks looks sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Great turn out yesterday! Special thanks to Rollerz Only,Classics, Spirit, Intruders, Old School, Majestics Glendale, New Image, Majestics Avondale, Redeemed, Brown Society,Unique Style, On The Scene, Guilty, Life, Rouge, Aztecs, Good Life, Identity, Respectfully Rolln, Pheonique Classics, Swift, La Gente, etc etc! I know i left someone out. Please let me know. Plus all the solo riderz! Thank you! Big Props to all these clubs to come and show support on such a touches subject! We love you AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nice pics Hector, Looks like yall had a good time. Any pics of the bikes?


----------



## Dirty Pirate (Mar 16, 2008)

This Friday March 2nd PV High School auto shop is having a fundraising car show from 6-8pm $5 to enter. This was a good event last time they had it. Please help spread the word. The kids are not allowed by the school to advertise the show themselves


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> scratch that,,, you wudda been tryin to drink it and got nothing but headliner shots!!!


you know! lol





RedDog said:


> Now is that a $1500 camera? Cause if its not, it must not take good pictures. LMAO. Mando, were you taking video of 3 models? Cause any less than that, its not good.


Nah my $2100 camera ain't good enough I guess. :roflmao:



Justin-Az said:


> Badass video Mando, the part where the Suburban is throwing sparks looks sick.


thanks bro, James asked me to film his ride before he tears it down to work on it.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice pics Hector, Looks like yall had a good time. Any pics of the bikes?


YES SIRRRR!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Dirty Pirate said:


> This Friday March 2nd PV High School auto shop is having a fundraising car show from 6-8pm $5 to enter. This was a good event last time they had it. Please help spread the word. The kids are not allowed by the school to advertise the show themselves


Where is the high school at?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ya so she can buy some of these!!!!!!






One of those on your trigger finger would look sick yo.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> I'm going to ask for a pay advance at work.




Maybe you'll have enough to buy Art Loks a beer too.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image in da house !! : ) ..... Well back to Facebook :sprint:


Stoped in to say Hello !! .............. Hello:wave: now Im out :sprint:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOOK WHO COVERED OUR SHOW!


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Where is the high school at?


Mando I believe it's paradise valley high school on Bell rd just east of the 51. On the north side of bell rd.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Identity Original said:


> Mando I believe it's paradise valley high school on Bell rd just east of the 51. On the north side of bell rd.


40th street and bell:wow:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Raffle tickets are still available for the patterned roof. Tickets are available from myself, Abraham (Knightowl480 on here) and by the end of the week there will be some with Whyner at Tattoo Empire. For questions or details hit me up on here or my cell (480)-332-5533.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Maybe you'll have enough to buy Art Loks a beer too.


:x:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

ISPRAYPPG said:


> Raffle tickets are still available for the patterned roof. Tickets are available from myself, Abraham (Knightowl480 on here) and by the end of the week there will be some with Whyner at Tattoo Empire. For questions or details hit me up on here or my cell (480)-332-5533.


HIT ME UP TO IF YOU NEED SOME RAFFLE TICKETS 480 603 5158


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Mando I believe it's paradise valley high school on Bell rd just east of the 51. On the north side of bell rd.


Cool thanks.



ISPRAYPPG said:


> Raffle tickets are still available for the patterned roof. Tickets are available from myself, Abraham (Knightowl480 on here) and by the end of the week there will be some with Whyner at Tattoo Empire. For questions or details hit me up on here or my cell (480)-332-5533.


got mine! Thanks homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


2 83s said:


> nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CARLOS VILLANUEVA said:


> View attachment 443108
> View attachment 443109
> View attachment 443110
> View attachment 443111
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Dirty Pirate said:


> This Friday March 2nd PV High School auto shop is having a fundraising car show from 6-8pm $5 to enter. This was a good event last time they had it. Please help spread the word. The kids are not allowed by the school to advertise the show themselves


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:yes:


Justin-Az said:


> Nice pics Hector, Looks like yall had a good time. Any pics of the bikes?


Here go a few homie. There where more bikes but i was everwhere like a mad man and did'nt cover everything through pic's. But i'll find some from other photographers. :x:



















And yes you don't need a 2,000$ camera to take great pic's LOL! :tongue:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> got mine! Thanks homie!


Anytime.....good luck


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia..... :wave:

__Here goes alittle something from "Arizona Auto Scene" :biggrin:


The parking lot of the Bryman School in North Phoenix was full of Lowriders Sunday afternoon during the 2nd Annual Lowrider Style’s “Say NO to Drugs” car show. The show brought in some beautifully painted and detailed rides from many different car clubs.
Club members and car owners sat in the shade while show goers admired the end results of thier hard work and labor. Arizona Auto Scene has been to our share of Lowrider shows, but the detailed airbrushing that went into a couple of these cars was some of the best we have seen. About 70 cars made it out to the show. 
Lowrider Style Car Club partnered with DrugFreeAZ.org and The Bryman School of Arizona to put this show on. A $10.00 donation got your car into today’s show.
Scroll down to check out some of the cars that made it out to the show Sunday afternoon.

Here go a few pic's.....























































Great job AZ! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :yes:
> 
> Here go a few homie. There where more bikes but i was everwhere like a mad man and did'nt cover everything through pic's. But i'll find some from other photographers. :x:
> 
> ...


\

Nice pics Hector, that stroller is sick.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> \
> 
> Nice pics Hector, that stroller is sick.


THANKS DOGGIE....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by , Mr Luna : ) it was good talking with you , 
Now i know we do have one thing in common , Jaaaaaa !! Haaaa !! :thumbsup:
Keep up the good work you are doing with your car club :thumbsup:....:thumbsup:

100 % Respect , From Thee Knights Image Car Club ...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Who does vinyl top my bro needs it done on his caddy


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

62wildcat said:


> Who does vinyl top my bro needs it done on his caddy


Try ABLES in Glendale they get down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Out of respect to the clubs i did'nt mention....
Here you go! 



Great turn out yesterday! Special thanks to Showtime, Techniques, Pharaohs, Big Ben from Unity, Rollerz Only,Classics, Spirit, Intruders, Old School, Majestics Glendale, New Image, Majestics Avondale, Redeemed, Brown Society,Unique Style, On The Scene, Guilty, Life, Rouge, Aztecs, Good Life, Identity, Respectfully Rolln, Pheonique Classics, Swift, La Gente, etc etc! I know i left someone out. Please let me know. Plus all the solo riderz! Thank you! Big Props to all these clubs to come and show support on such a touches subject! We love you AZ!!!!!:thumbsup:

Here go just a few pic's.... 



















By the way. That's 3 different model.:worship:














































This it for now...
But there where so photographer out there taking pics with 1500$ cameras that the best is yet to come.
_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Try ABLES in Glendale they get down


Dont know if Tinos does vynle topos but they get down too. I bet the guy who did my old car could do vynle top cheap, it was a little shop on grand called ari-mex upholstery.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thanks for stopping by , Mr Luna : ) it was good talking with you ,
> Now i know we do have one thing in common , Jaaaaaa !! Haaaa !! :thumbsup:
> Keep up the good work you are doing with your car club :
> 100 % Respect , From Thee Knights Image Car Club ...


Lmao Weasel! Good kickin and chatting Bro ! Thanks for looking into the powerballs for the cylinders for me! Appreciate it!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  GOT MY CUTTY RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Lmao Weasel! Good kickin and chatting Bro ! Thanks for looking into the powerballs for the cylinders for me! Appreciate it!


:wave: SUP MR. MOON! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Try ABLES in Glendale they get down


Thx


----------



## 86 mc (Feb 23, 2012)

62wildcat said:


> Who does vinyl top my bro needs it done on his caddy


kustom kreations does some badass upholstery out in avondale ask for roy or lucy 623 760 2286


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

86 mc said:


> kustom kreations does some badass upholstery out in avondale ask for roy or lucy 623 760 2286


Thanks for this info :thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

62wildcat said:


> Who does vinyl top my bro needs it done on his caddy


Bell auto upholstery..they get down..lil daniel..602 359 1112


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  GOT MY CUTTY RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP!!! :thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Anyone recommend a good transmission shop.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

i got saco motors for sale....


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

wut up AZ side im looking to get some Fiber Glass work done. any good places to go to???


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

2 83s said:


> wut up AZ side im looking to get some Fiber Glass work done. any good places to go to???


Stereos joes....602 332 8663 for all ur audio needs


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Anyone recommend a good transmission shop.


Sav on transmissions..602 272 1605 ernie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: SUP MR. MOON! :biggrin:


Sup Mando. Did u get your knockoffs?


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

cutty buddy said:


> Stereos joes....602 332 8663 for all ur audio needs


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> i got saco motors for sale....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


knightowl480 said:


> HIT ME UP TO IF YOU NEED SOME RAFFLE TICKETS 480 603 5158


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well like i said there where a few photographers out there at our show. Here go a few from "Flowergirl Photography" :biggrin:















































Goodtimes!!!!! :cheesy:
_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

whats the number bro


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT!!


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Wat up phits


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thanks for stopping by , Mr Luna : ) it was good talking with you ,
> *Now i know we do have one thing in common , Jaaaaaa !! Haaaa *!! :thumbsup:
> Keep up the good work you are doing with your car club :thumbsup:....:thumbsup:
> 
> 100 % Respect , From Thee Knights Image Car Club ...


Your both elgible for Social Security? :run::roflmao:

j/k :sprint:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin:  GOT MY CUTTY RUNNING LIKE A CHAMP!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:.......


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Anyone recommend a good transmission shop.


Ivy's transmission in mesa


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> :thumbsup:.......


:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Mando. Did u get your knockoffs?


:nosad:


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

*.L.I.F.E. cc Phx, Az * *(Cathie's Cause)










​From all of us at .L.I.F.E. CC please keep Cathie in your prayer's and all your support which you extend to every human being that has ever ask for help from our community. You have always come through even when time's are tough in your own families, we would like to say thank you so much for your dedication to help at every fundraiser you have ever attended. If you have the time come out on Saturday March 3, 2012 and show your support so we can help Cathie get through this tough time in her life. We will on 83rd ave n Indian sch. from 12pm to 3pm n/e cornner. 
From all of us at .L.I.F.E. CC and all of Cathie's family THANK YOU. :angel: 

*


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

cutty buddy said:


> Stereos joes....602 332 8663 for all ur audio needs



thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


lilwill1999 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


VROC 66BIRD said:


> *.L.I.F.E. cc Phx, Az **(Cathie's Cause)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now is that March 3rd or 12th? Plus whats the start time 8 or 12?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

VROC 66BIRD said:


> *.L.I.F.E. cc Phx, Az **(Cathie's Cause)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ill definitly be there i live right behind it:thumbsup:


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Now is that March 3rd or 12th? Plus whats the start time 8 or 12?


 the date is March 3, 2012 from 10 to 3 pm .


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ill definitly be there i live right behind it:thumbsup:


 Caprice 89 made a mistake on date it will be on March 3, 2012 from 10 to 3pm . and thanks for support.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

VROC 66BIRD said:


> the date is March 3, 2012 from 10 to 3 pm .


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

VROC 66BIRD said:


> Caprice 89 made a mistake on date it will be on March 3, 2012 from 10 to 3pm . and thanks for support.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well here goes some pics from Mr Alonzo of the Intruders Car Club....
Great work homie! :thumbsup:














































Also would like to thank Jose Cortez and DJ Wabo for supplying the music and great MC work! :worship:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Big James USO Phoenix 64 Surburban


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Big James USO Phoenix 64 Surburban


:thumbsup: Nice! You must've used a $1500 camera!  hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :thumbsup: Nice! You must've used a $1500 camera!  hno:


lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY KNOW WERE TO GET SOME 155/80/13 WW TIRES AND FOR GOOD PRICE AND NOT THE MILESTARS


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Knightstalker said:


> :thumbsup: Nice! You must've used a $1500 camera!  hno:


X2 :fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:uffin:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Well here goes some pics from Mr Alonzo of the Intruders Car Club....
> Great work homie! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Pic of the Week! 











Go Frank!
_

Towards the end of our show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Badass pic Mando, you must have one them $1500 cameras. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Well here goes some pics from Mr Alonzo of the Intruders Car Club....
> Great work homie! :thumbsup:
> ...


Nice pics Hector. I gotta get me another lowrider so I can get out there as it looks like good times. Maybe Ill start looking for car after I get back from Puerto Rico.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Badass pic Mando, you must have one them $1500 cameras. :thumbsup:


he used my cellphone


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

RedDog said:


> Your both elgible for Social Security? :run::roflmao:
> 
> j/k :sprint:



Haaaaaaa !! Damm are we dat old ... Give me my check LOL !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


>



:thumbsup:.........:wave:.........:worship:.....................................................:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

hello !!!!!:wave:....... Goodby:sprint:.......:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Lmao Weasel! Good kickin and chatting Bro ! Thanks for looking into the powerballs for the cylinders for me! Appreciate it!




You !!!!! Know !!!!.................:nicoderm: Haaaaaaaa .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

What to Say , What to Say ?????? :dunno:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to facebook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:loco:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone have rear bumper fillers for a regal


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Haaaaaaa !! Damm are we dat old ... Give me my check LOL !


I want my check too! Lol


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY KNOW WERE TO GET SOME 155/80/13 WW TIRES AND FOR GOOD PRICE AND NOT THE MILESTARS


:biggrin: CALL THIS NUMBER AND ASK FOR TONY 623-209-8478. HE IS SELLING TORNELL CLASSICS 155/80-13 WW. I BOUGHT A SET LAST WEEK AND THEY LOOK REALLY NICE AND NOT UGLY LIKE THE MILESTARS.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> he used my cellphone


:rimshot: :biggrin: SUP HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hno: hno: CAN'T WAIT TILL SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! :h5: I GOT MY TICKETS FOR NASCAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I want my check too! Lol


:wave: SUP!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :rimshot: :biggrin: SUP HOMIE!


whats good bro??:wave:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: CALL THIS NUMBER AND ASK FOR TONY 623-209-8478. HE IS SELLING TORNELL CLASSICS 155/80-13 WW. I BOUGHT A SET LAST WEEK AND THEY LOOK REALLY NICE AND NOT UGLY LIKE THE MILESTARS.


COOL THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: HOW MUCH IS HE ASKIN FOR A SET:dunno:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry fellas not as good as $1500 camera shots, but I'll work on it....


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> whats good bro??:wave:


uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN HOMIE :420: WHERE HAS "BROWN VELVET" BEEN HIDING AT?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> COOL THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: HOW MUCH IS HE ASKIN FOR A SET:dunno:


 LAST I SAW HE WAS ASKING $53 A TIRE. HE USUALLY GETS THERE AT 8am.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Sorry fellas not as good as $1500 camera shots, but I'll work on it....


:thumbsup: VERY NICE PICS HOMIE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


:wow: :wow: THAT IS A NICE LOOKING CUTTY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE! uffin:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:nice...


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Badass pic Mando, you must have one them $1500 cameras. :thumbsup:


2,000$


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice pics Hector. I gotta get me another lowrider so I can get out there as it looks like good times. Maybe Ill start looking for car after I get back from Puerto Rico.


Must be nice!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>





ForeverMobinChevys said:


>





ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Sorry fellas not as good as $1500 camera shots, but I'll work on it....


2,000$ :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Sorry fellas not as good as $1500 camera shots, but I'll work on it....


You doing real good homie! Its not only the camera. Its imagination, creativity and style that goes into a pic. Keep up the great work. Its the person with a $2 mind that believes its all camera!


and if it matters, my first LRM Feature was shot with a used $300 Nikon I bought off ebay! The rest is history!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>



its a pain in the ass to take night shots. Yours came out real good! I've been practicing shooting at night without a tripod. Mine are coming out ok!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day



same to you bro. TGIF


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We got the second round of pic's from the "United Dreams Super Lowrider Show" on our website now!
We saved the best for last! :cheesy:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here's a few....














































Please be safe......:angel:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> You doing real good homie! Its not only the camera. Its imagination, creativity and style that goes into a pic. Keep up the great work. Its the person with a $2 mind that believes its all camera!
> 
> 
> and if it matters, my first LRM Feature was shot with a used $300 Nikon I bought off ebay! The rest is history!


Your right homie.....
I took this with a Droid......










Good words.:worship:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wow: :wow: THAT IS A NICE LOOKING CUTTY!!! :thumbsup:


Sure is nice!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IT MUST BE FRIDAY!!!!! WHERE BIG PERM AT?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN HOMIE :420: WHERE HAS "BROWN VELVET" BEEN HIDING AT?


THIS GUY?????????????


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

for those looking for discount on mesa show tickets


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Sorry fellas not as good as $1500 camera shots, but I'll work on it....


:thumbsup:any and all pics are good playa!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> IT MUST BE FRIDAY!!!!! WHERE BIG PERM AT?


sorry cudnt see it very good wit my cataracts.................































wait for it.................................


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Sorry fellas not as good as $1500 camera shots, but I'll work on it....


Your pics are sik. Whatever kind of camera you use keep using it as the pics are trully badass. I couldnt take this good pics even if I had a 2000 camera.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Your pics are sik. Whatever kind of camera you use keep using it as the pics are trully badass. I couldnt take this good pics even if I had a 2000 camera.


Justin then you need a $3,000 camera


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN HOMIE :420: WHERE HAS "BROWN VELVET" BEEN HIDING AT?


:dunno::dunno::dunno: havent seen him in a while


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> LAST I SAW HE WAS ASKING $53 A TIRE. HE USUALLY GETS THERE AT 8am.










thanks homie got them today and not bad price


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

beer thirty fellas! good morning


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!!!!

On the Westside!










On the Eastside!

Lowriders are needed it for Show & Shine. No Trophys. Just fun at the Fair! :cheesy:










Goodtimes!!!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Note: To the Homie's....

I'll will be out for most of the season due to health issues. I'll try to make make a few shows. I barely made our show last week. Doctors say i can have a stroke at anytime. Sorry but i got to stay alive for my 2 year old son.

Much Lowrider Luv and respect.

Ps. I will support everyone from behind a computer like always.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Note: To the Homie's....
> 
> I'll will be out for most of the season due to health issues. I'll try to make make a few shows. I barely made our show last week. Doctors say i can have a stroke at anytime. Sorry but i got to stay alive for my 2 year old son.
> 
> ...




Ur health is more important for Ur family may god bless u 

Stay up and u still do a good job on the computer...

64,Joe


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT AT ELMERS TACO SHOP IN CHANDLER! CRUISE IN AND HANG OUT! 6:OO PM

ELMERS TACO SHOP IS ON ARIZONA AVE & CHANDLER BLVD! *


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Hell yeah as soon as the bike is finished I will ride out there with Luna as my fender fluff


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> Hell yeah as soon as the bike is finished I will ride out there with Luna as my fender fluff


Like : )


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Hell yeah as soon as the bike is finished I will ride out there with Luna as my fender fluff


fluffer or buffer? :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Ur health is more important for Ur family may god bless u
> 
> Stay up and u still do a good job on the computer...
> 
> 64,Joe


Thank you Carnal.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Hell yeah as soon as the bike is finished I will ride out there with Luna as my fender fluff





ENCINAS said:


> Like : )


:thumbsup:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> Hell yeah as soon as the bike is finished I will ride out there with Luna as my fender fluff





BigMandoAZ said:


> fluffer or buffer? :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


joe 2 64s said:


> Ur health is more important for Ur family may god bless u
> 
> Stay up and u still do a good job on the computer...
> 
> 64,Joe


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hector take care of your health bro...famIlia comes first then lowriding...TTT...keep up your good work on computer...hope your health get better soon ..GOD bless u n familia...see you soon:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> beer thirty fellas! good morning


:worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


WAT UP BIG ROACH! MUCH RESPECT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

falcon65 said:


> Hector take care of your health bro...famIlia comes first then lowriding...TTT...keep up your good work on computer...hope your health get better soon ..GOD bless u n familia...see you soon:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SAME TO YOU!
MUCH RESPECT!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

_

Today!!!!

On the Westside!










A few pics i took.
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> _
> 
> Today!!!!
> 
> ...


Great pics homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ :nicoderm:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Note: To the Homie's....
> 
> I'll will be out for most of the season due to health issues. I'll try to make make a few shows. I barely made our show last week. Doctors say i can have a stroke at anytime. Sorry but i got to stay alive for my 2 year old son.
> 
> ...


Stay up Bro! Get Well Soon! If you need anything, hit me up on our Classics thread. Peace_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> BIG AZ :nicoderm:




:thumbsup:Waaazzzzz-Up !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



REPOST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:fool2:............................


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Stay up Bro! Get Well Soon! If you need anything, hit me up on our Classics thread. Peace_


Thank you Carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Car wash 1929 e. Mcdowell near 19th st for women who die recently. Please help. Donation accepted.


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

anybody hitting THE WASH tonite....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Aint nothing but a Knights Image Thang !! 2012








We got our new caps !!! Thats Whats Up :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WTF !! Haaaaaaaaaaa !! Joaquin :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Time to eat and have a few Beers !!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Time to eat and have a few Beers !!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Time to eat and have a few Beers !!


Have one for me man, can't have beers for awhile


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Macayos!!! and the old man waiter in the background is goofy!! LOL!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Dose anyone know were I could get some 155/80 13" tires from?:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW WERE I COULD GET A CHROME RADIATOR COVER FOR A 84 MONTE CARLO​


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

dads86regal said:


> *Dose anyone know were I could get some 155/80 13" tires from?:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


*

wat kind of tires u lookin to get*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__First of all....
Thanks for all the firme comments and PM's! :thumbsup:


__Here are a few more pic's of what i think were pic's that stood out from our show.....:cheesy:




























Then we got the Promo Video for the DVD for the show....






There's a Truck Bomba you got see in this video that no one took a pic of! :dunno:_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Note: To the Homie's....
> 
> I'll will be out for most of the season due to health issues. I'll try to make make a few shows. I barely made our show last week. Doctors say i can have a stroke at anytime. Sorry but i got to stay alive for my 2 year old son.
> 
> ...



Damn hector. Hope you get better.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Damn hector. Hope you get better.


Much luv and respect homie!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

monte-licious said:


> wat kind of tires u lookin to get



what ever i could get for now? But am looking for milstar or hercules.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

dads86regal said:


> what ever i could get for now? But am looking for milstar or hercules.....:thumbsup:


Check with justin, the tornels he got for the elco are cool


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

64sub said:


> Check with justin, the tornels he got for the elco are cool


ya the tornels are nice i got a set for cheap call this number 623 209 8478 and ask for tony


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I will have a set of Cornells off my ride here soon, pm me if interested


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> ya the tornels are nice i got a set for cheap call this number 623 209 8478 and ask for tony


:yes: :thumbsup: THEY ALSO RIDE SMOOTH!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 446423
> 
> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS and CORY MCCLOSKY from fox 10 at the video shoot for la toltecas 65th anniversary it will air Saturday between 8-10 am


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> FRANKS HYDRAULICS and CORY MCCLOSKY from fox 10 at the video shoot for la toltecas 65th anniversary it will air Saturday between 8-10 am


:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> FRANKS HYDRAULICS and CORY MCCLOSKY from fox 10 at the video shoot for la toltecas 65th anniversary it will air Saturday between 8-10 am



Thats Whats Up !! good job Homie :thumbsup:.....:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Have one for me man, can't have beers for awhile



more for Me !! :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Macayos!!! and the old man waiter in the background is goofy!! LOL!!




Haaaaaa !! I didnt even notice that ......That Foooooker :guns:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:





:thumbsup:.............:rofl:...........:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


>


:thumbsup:.............:worship:..............:rofl:..............:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back To Facebook !!!!!:loco:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1983 lincoln said:


> FRANKS HYDRAULICS and CORY MCCLOSKY from fox 10 at the video shoot for la toltecas 65th anniversary it will air Saturday between 8-10 am


Badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Note: To the Homie's....
> 
> I'll will be out for most of the season due to health issues. I'll try to make make a few shows. I barely made our show last week. Doctors say i can have a stroke at anytime. Sorry but i got to stay alive for my 2 year old son.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself Hector and for sure sobriety, health and family are most important things in life, if you handle those three things everything else just falls in place.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> FRANKS HYDRAULICS and CORY MCCLOSKY from fox 10 at the video shoot for la toltecas 65th anniversary it will air Saturday between 8-10 am




:h5:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Take care of yourself Hector and for sure sobriety, health and family are most important things in life, if you handle those three things everything else just falls in place.


Well said....
Thank you homie!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

[HR][/HR]Anybody know when the Unity pic nic is ? :dunno:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

i need a gas tank for my regal asap:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

[h=2]ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES has $2000 in CASH to Winners!!! May 12th 2012[/h] _







ALL MAKES/ALL MODELS CAR SHOW_   ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES May 12th 2012
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., Glendale, AZ 85301


This Show will be a fun filled day of family entertainment, 
Some of the activities at the ARIZONA’S DREAM MACHINES Car Show will include a Live Band, Dj, Carnival Rides for the kids, exhibition vehicles, raffles, Be the Match Registry, vendor booths and more to come. 

The Car Show will be for all makes/all models. With $2000 in Cash Prizes, $1000 to Best of Show. Awards for Best Paint, Interior, Motor, Under Carriage, Wheels. I will have Independent Judging by All 4 Show Ent. and superior trophies. Over 50 classes that will include VW’s, 4X4’s, Mini Truck’s, Dubs, Lowriders, Imports, Rods, Muscles, Originals, Motorcycles, Bikes, Trikes & Peddles. Inside Space $35. Outside $20. $25 day of Show.$15. Bikes, Trikes, & Peddles $20 day of the show. Move in from 7am till 11:30am ( Must be in by 11:30 No Exceptions) 
For Inside spaces (Pre registration only) and Prime Locations, Vendor Booths and Sponsors Contact Chris at 602.565.2835 ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:
__
Here's what's HOT!!!!! :thumbsup:




























__Gonna be __GOODTIMES __!!!!!!! _


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> FRANKS HYDRAULICS and CORY MCCLOSKY from fox 10 at the video shoot for la toltecas 65th anniversary it will air Saturday between 8-10 am



:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Sup Loks. We are doing a family BBQ in a few weeks. Text co
Ing soon.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Loks. We are doing a family BBQ in a few weeks. Text co
> Ing soon.


ku ku,,,,, i need it,,,, alot of chit goin on,,,, i just want to get away and chill and kick it wit all da fam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


x1983


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Raffle tickets for the patterned roof are still available and can be picked up from myself, Whyner @ Tattoo Empire and Abraham (Knightowl480). Hit me up for questions and details on here or my cell (480)-332-5533.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup: Is that a 64 biscayne in the background? :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Knightstalker said:


> :thumbsup: Is that a 64 biscayne in the background? :biggrin:


Watch it Mijo! I see only 2 doors!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> Watch it Mijo! I see only 2 doors!


Did you bust out the magnifying glass for that? :facepalm:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB got or confirmation


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:shh:.........:loco:.........:inout:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Back To Facebook !!!!!:loco:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__I LOVE THE OG AZ SIDE!!!!!! :biggrin:








_


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

PASSING TRU:shh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


Hell ya bro will see you homies at the show


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

MAJESTICS CC IS HAVING A CAR WASH DIS SATURDAY FOR ONE OF R BROTHERS (CHILE) LIL GIRL THAT PAST AWAY THIS MONDAY.. .. AT 43RD AVE THOMAS PLSE COME SUPPORT IF U CAN... THANK YOU!!!


----------



## KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT (Jun 27, 2011)

_ALL MAKES/ALL MODELS CAR SHOW_   ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES May 12th 2012
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., Glendale, AZ 85301


This Show will be a fun filled day of family entertainment, 
Some of the activities at the ARIZONA’S DREAM MACHINES Car Show will include a Live Band, Dj, Carnival Rides for the kids, exhibition vehicles, raffles, Be the Match Registry, vendor booths and more to come. 

The Car Show will be for all makes/all models. With $2000 in Cash Prizes, $1000 to Best of Show. Awards for Best Paint, Interior, Motor, Under Carriage, Wheels. I will have Independent Judging by All 4 Show Ent. and superior trophies. Over 50 classes that will include VW’s, 4X4’s, Mini Truck’s, Dubs, Lowriders, Imports, Rods, Muscles, Originals, Motorcycles, Bikes, Trikes & Peddles. Inside Space $35. Outside $20. $25 day of Show.$15. Bikes, Trikes, & Peddles $20 day of the show. Move in from 7am till 11:30am ( Must be in by 11:30 No Exceptions) 
For Inside spaces (Pre registration only) and Prime Locations, Vendor Booths and Sponsors Contact Chris at 602.565.2835 ​


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

This was posted on fb

Fwd:
MAJESTICS CC ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY FOR LIL MISS MUFFET AT TWO LOCATIONS 1ST ONE IS AT 43RD ave THOMAS SE CORNER IN FRONT OF CLUB 602.... 2ND IS AT DYSART AND THUNDERBIRD AT THE AUTOZONE from 10am to???? ANY QUESTIONS PLSE CALL OR TEXT ME (623) 225-4513 THXS! AND ANY HELP WOULD B APPRECIATED ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :shh:.........:loco:.........:inout:




Haaaaa !! One day I'll be at your shop :banghead:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

RedDog said:


> This was posted on fb
> 
> Fwd:
> MAJESTICS CC ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY FOR LIL MISS MUFFET AT TWO LOCATIONS 1ST ONE IS AT 43RD ave THOMAS SE CORNER IN FRONT OF CLUB 602.... 2ND IS AT DYSART AND THUNDERBIRD AT THE AUTOZONE from 10am to???? ANY QUESTIONS PLSE CALL OR TEXT ME (623) 225-4513 THXS! AND ANY HELP WOULD B APPRECIATED ....


:thumbsup:WHAT TIME?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

PLANJOE said:


> :thumbsup:WHAT TIME?


time wasn't posted. if i do see it, i'll post it up.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

PLANJOE said:


> :thumbsup:WHAT TIME?


time is from 10am to ???????


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

knightowl480 said:


> time is from 10am to ???????


both locations?


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

*ALSO AFTER MAJESTICS CAR WASH STOP BY CHOLLA PARK THIS SAT MARCH 10 25TH AV. NORTH OF PEORIA EAST ON CHOLLA TO PARK FOR FREE LUNCH THERE WILL BE HOT LINKS,HAMBURGERS,HOT DOGS, TO ALL LOWRIDERS SHOWING CARS EVENT STARTS AT 12:00 DJ , COMEDY SHOW ,RAP N RnB,MUSIC( BRING YOUR OWN BEER) EVENT BENEFITS FUTURE FIREFIGHTERS DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED....SO COME DOWN N ENJOY THE WEATHER AND KICK BACK AT THE PARK.....REMEBER HOT WEATHER COMING SOON :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO THIS EVENT COME SHOW YOUR CAR FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELP OUT OUR FUTURE FIREFIGHTERS.....THANKS:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

any body have a couple of 13x5.5 wires lying around they want to get rid of???


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

I have some 13/7 anadized blue spoke rims 300. 480466 4653 will take piks today


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

im looking for a bigger shop maybe by the end of month..:x:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Haaaaa !! One day I'll be at your shop :banghead:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ISPRAYPPG said:


> Raffle tickets for the patterned roof are still available and can be picked up from myself, Whyner @ Tattoo Empire and Abraham (Knightowl480). Hit me up for questions and details on here or my cell (480)-332-5533.





sixtyfive rag said:


> MAJESTICS CC IS HAVING A CAR WASH DIS SATURDAY FOR ONE OF R BROTHERS (CHILE) LIL GIRL THAT PAST AWAY THIS MONDAY.. .. AT 43RD AVE THOMAS PLSE COME SUPPORT IF U CAN... THANK YOU!!!





RedDog said:


> This was posted on fb
> 
> Fwd:
> MAJESTICS CC ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY FOR LIL MISS MUFFET AT TWO LOCATIONS 1ST ONE IS AT 43RD ave THOMAS SE CORNER IN FRONT OF CLUB 602.... 2ND IS AT DYSART AND THUNDERBIRD AT THE AUTOZONE from 10am to???? ANY QUESTIONS PLSE CALL OR TEXT ME (623) 225-4513 THXS! AND ANY HELP WOULD B APPRECIATED ....





falcon65 said:


> *ALSO AFTER MAJESTICS CAR WASH STOP BY CHOLLA PARK THIS SAT MARCH 10 25TH AV. NORTH OF PEORIA EAST ON CHOLLA TO PARK FOR FREE LUNCH THERE WILL BE HOT LINKS,HAMBURGERS,HOT DOGS, TO ALL LOWRIDERS SHOWING CARS EVENT STARTS AT 12:00 DJ , COMEDY SHOW ,RAP N RnB,MUSIC( BRING YOUR OWN BEER) EVENT BENEFITS FUTURE FIREFIGHTERS DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED....SO COME DOWN N ENJOY THE WEATHER AND KICK BACK AT THE PARK.....REMEBER HOT WEATHER COMING SOON :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO THIS EVENT COME SHOW YOUR CAR FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELP OUT OUR FUTURE FIREFIGHTERS.....THANKS:thumbsup::thumbsup:*



_By the way....
We posted the car wash on our 2 Official Facebook pages and we're getting gente already saying their going out to help. :angel:

Our prayers go out to the Familia......








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Got new updates on our website! The best pic's of the "Say No To Drugs Car Show" are up now! Starring THE BIG AZ!!!!! :thumbsup:

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html












And this was sent to us on Facebook....











Looks like the making of a busy weekend.....:cheesy:_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :420: :420: :420:


What's up Torta........:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


> What's up Torta........:wave:


:cheesy: PUES AQUI NO MAS CHILLIN' HOMIE!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

RedDog said:


> both locations?


 YES BOTH LOCATIONS! THXS!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT good morning AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> TTT good morning AZ


x86!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:



_It's Friday!!!!!
_
_Please safe this weekend...._:angel:














_From our familia and yours.....
Much Lowrider Luv & Respect._:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!!!!!
LOCK IN DATE PLEASE!
THANK YOU.....


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT good morning AZ


X64


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok its friday,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





i only got one thing to say about that!!!!!!!!!!!

















have a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok back to facebook........wait thats Mr Weasel,,,,,, 

to da bat cave,,,,,,,,,no dats batman...........




to da warehouse..............
ya dats me!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> X64


hey 6foe.....




come closer









i got somethin for you












a good mornin salute to you my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you still owe me lunch and im huuuuuuuuuuuuuungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



have a good one!!!!!!!!!! bro!!!!!!!!


if ur goin to the tolteca thing manana you can serve me there !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAT UP ART LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHERE DA FUK ERRBODY AT???


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: SUP ART LOKS!!! :wave: OOPS I MEANT TO SAY IS............ SUP ART :loco: !!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

monte-licious said:


> WAT UP ART LOKS


WHAT UP KING BOOTYLISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: SUP ART LOKS!!! :wave: OOPS I MEANT TO SAY IS............ SUP ART :loco: !!!! :fuk:









YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GOIN TO DA TOLTECA THING MANANA????????


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHAT UP KING BOOTYLISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA JUS CHILLIN I PUT UP A FEW MORE BUT CADI KID GOIN CRAZY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SINCE DAT OLE MAN DONT COME IN HERE NO MORE........................

:naughty::boink:









WAIT FOR IT............................................................................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 449077
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GOIN TO DA TOLTECA THING MANANA????????


:dunno: MAYBE!!! :x:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SINCE DAT OLE MAN DONT COME IN HERE NO MORE........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> HAHA JUS CHILLIN I PUT UP A FEW MORE BUT CADI KID GOIN CRAZY


HOW ARE THOSE TORNELLS WORKING FOR YOU HOMIE?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 449077
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GOIN TO DA TOLTECA THING MANANA????????


:facepalm: THE TOLTECA SHOW IS ON SUNDAY CARNAL!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

monte-licious said:


> HAHA JUS CHILLIN I PUT UP A FEW MORE BUT CADI KID GOIN CRAZY


WORD BOOTY..........................*BOOTYLICIOUS* FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW...........................


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> HOW ARE THOSE TORNELLS WORKING FOR YOU HOMIE?


I HAVNT HAD A CHANCE TO GET THEM ON YET STILL PUTTIN THE RIDE BACK TOGETHER


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WORD BOOTY..........................*BOOTYLICIOUS* FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW...........................


:roflmao:YA I SAW U WERE ON


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE CALL N FIND OUT WHERE THA HELL HE AT........I HAVENT SEEN HIM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

RedDog said:


> This was posted on fb
> 
> Fwd:
> MAJESTICS CC ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY FOR LIL MISS MUFFET AT TWO LOCATIONS 1ST ONE IS AT 43RD ave THOMAS SE CORNER IN FRONT OF CLUB 602.... 2ND IS AT DYSART AND THUNDERBIRD AT THE AUTOZONE from 10am to???? ANY QUESTIONS PLSE CALL OR TEXT ME (623) 225-4513 THXS! AND ANY HELP WOULD B APPRECIATED ....


 tomorrow plse come and support !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

sixtyfive rag said:


> tomorrow plse come and support !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 WILL DO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

YO WHATS GOOD IM LOOKING FOR A CADILLAC 90'S KIT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

i have one $200...602-402-5829


cadillacphits said:


> YO WHATS GOOD IM LOOKING FOR A CADILLAC 90'S KIT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:

_TODAY!!!!!

__MAJESTICS CC ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TODAY FOR LIL MISS MUFFET AT TWO LOCATIONS 1ST ONE IS AT 43RD ave THOMAS SE CORNER IN FRONT OF CLUB 602.... 2ND IS AT DYSART AND THUNDERBIRD AT THE AUTOZONE from 10am to???? ANY QUESTIONS PLSE CALL OR TEXT ME (623) 225-4513 THXS! AND ANY HELP WOULD B APPRECIATED .... _:angel:



_It's a sad day today....
We got news today that Alex our Prez of the Phx Az Chapter just founded out that his Na Na died of cancer.
Our prayers go out to both Familia....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Phx Az Chapter at the Majestics Car Wash...._:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone. Got a 90 CADILLAC FRONT DRIVER SIDE LIGHT


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

Selling my 78 Cadillac coupe deville $8000 call me or text me if interested 602-703-9069 I don't know how to post pics on here but I can send pics


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

QUEEZY said:


> Anyone. Got a 90 CADILLAC FRONT DRIVER SIDE LIGHT


I got one hit me up 602-799-5881 50$


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

See u homies in a few weeks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> See u homies in a few weeks


You got mann! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_TODAY!!!!

__Lowriders needed......

_








_
Free Food!!!!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


falcon65 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

cadillacphits said:


> YO WHATS GOOD IM LOOKING FOR A CADILLAC 90'S KIT


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

cadillacphits said:


> Selling my 78 Cadillac coupe deville $8000 call me or text me if interested 602-703-9069 I don't know how to post pics on here but I can send pics


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Work in progress second ride I ever painted backyard boogie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok az side need some help......my homies first lolo......need batteries.... rear hoses....front hoses. solonoids.......dumps.......... switches.........let me know............ hes a budget baller . So lets help him wit dis feeling! 
85 cutty!


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Work in progress second ride I ever painted backyard boogie



Looks good bro!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Work in progress second ride I ever painted backyard boogie


:thumbsup:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Work in progress second ride I ever painted backyard boogie


:thumbsup:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

If anyone else is interested in work hit me up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:



_I got to tell you....
it's great seeing everyone helping each other on here! _:h5:



_Great job Majestic's!!!! _:thumbsup:











_And looks like we got a new Bomb in our Phx Az Chapter...._:naughty:










_Lowrider Style Bomb Squad? _:dunno:










_Please safe out there homie's...._:angel:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

cadillacphits said:


> Selling my 78 Cadillac coupe deville $8000 call me or text me if interested 602-703-9069 I don't know how to post pics on here but I can send pics


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave:


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

wats up good life cc


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

After many years of waiting !!! the time is here :worship: I want to welcome
Back my OG 1973 Cutlass back to the streets of da-602 .." Krazy Cutlass 73 "


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Weasel With both of his cutlass's


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Krazys Inside , :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Joaquin , A true knight member . A true Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Car Club !! 4 Life :worship:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

It aint nothing but a Knights thang !!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:good job...


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Work in progress second ride I ever painted backyard boogie


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:good job...


Gracias big homie.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up az see u homies in 2 weeks


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy birthday Mr Luna


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> Happy birthday Mr Luna


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:

_
Happy Birthday Luna! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday TATTA 

and now you can't can't drink:facepalm:

:thumbsup: have a good birthday though man, at least you'll member your birthday this time :cheesy:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Art Loks
*

*Dear Tata Luna,,,, seems like father time is here to visit you again,,, and i hope that he dont stop visiting you for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time,,,,like up to this point.. i know you seen alot of lowriders come and go ,,, i know you seen the veitnam war... wwII ,,wwi,,,the korean war,, da civil war,,,,and you was prolly pickin tomatoes when ole chris brought the bruvas across da atlan...tic, on his sea doo,,,,,,well what im sayin is yYOU HAVE BEEN ALONG AROUND ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME,,,,AND I HOPE THAT UR STILL AROUND TWICE AS LONG!!!!
hAPPY BIRTHDAY TATA LUNA!!!!!!!!!

ART LOKS ,,,,ONE OF YOUR PROUD IDENTITY MEMBERS FO LIFE!!!!!!!

IFFI!!!!!
*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Happy Birthday TATTA
> 
> and now you can't can't drink:facepalm:
> 
> :thumbsup: have a good birthday though man, at least you'll member your birthday this time :cheesy:




x2! Happy birthday Old Man!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> x2! Happy birthday Old Man!


x3 Happy birthday Tata!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Happy Birthday TATTA
> 
> and now you can't can't drink:facepalm:
> 
> :thumbsup: have a good birthday though man, at least you'll member your birthday this time :cheesy:



X 64


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Ok az side need some help......my homies first lolo......need batteries.... rear hoses....front hoses. solonoids.......dumps.......... switches.........let me know............ hes a budget baller . So lets help him wit dis feeling!
> 85 cutty!


Let me see what I have I will let u know..




Wait. Is it cheaper if we buy him a Lo Lo 
Lifted 
?

J/k lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!

ITS NOT HARD BEING 35!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

What up AZ...... Is there any 59-63 verts for sale? Super clean... cleaner than driver status, more street show verts??? I will be at the Mesa show, looking for a 59-63 vert. PM pics and price... serious buyer here. thanks!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!
> 
> ITS NOT HARD BEING 35!!


Uuuuuuuufffffff your drunk already 

J/K 

I was going to invite you to the TT bar but than I though to my self if I don't they'll be more for me so happy birthday now get off lay it low and go do something


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> What up AZ...... Is there any 59-63 verts for sale? Super clean... cleaner than driver status, more street show verts??? I will be at the Mesa show, looking for a 59-63 vert. PM pics and price... serious buyer here. thanks!


check craigslist phoenix you'll find sum clean whips


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Uuuuuuuufffffff your drunk already
> 
> J/K
> 
> I was going to invite you to the TT bar but than I though to my self if I don't they'll be more for me so happy birthday now get off lay it low and go do something


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!
> 
> ITS NOT HARD BEING 35!!


:biggrin:  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MR. MOON!!!  :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_"Pic of the Day"

_



















_Be safe homie's....._:angel:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin:  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MR. MOON!!!  :wave:


 MOON??? AS IN BLUE MOON!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE BEEN THERE FIRST TIME THERE I WAS 14YRS OLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


hay i member, I saved everyone from that falling wall in vegas about to fall over :roflmao:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> hay i member, I saved everyone from that falling wall in vegas about to fall over :roflmao:



Jaaaaaa !! Haaaaaa !!! :facepalm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!
> 
> ITS NOT HARD BEING 35!!




Happy Late Birthday !! :0) Mr Luna.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :roflmao:




:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


:worship:My baby is back !!:worship:..........................................:loco:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :loco:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::drama:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :worship:My baby is back !!:worship:..........................................:loco:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



one for the slayer













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_My "Pic of the Day"...._:bowrofl:













_And it looks like "The Sea Thing" ran into Chavo...._:wow:













_And you can see the rest of the car here....

_









_Goodtimes!!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> one for the slayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE FOR LATERZZZ!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:naughty: AY DIOS MIO!!!  GOTTA BREAK OUT THE GLITTER LOTION FOR THIS TORTA!!! :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Need 79 cutlass a arms kan anybody help me out appreciate it


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ SIDE TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Here you go ART LOKS havent been able to get on my computer but here ya go homie TTT!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Chavo been busy


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia .... _:wave:

_Just in!!!!!

_


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

glendale college swapmeet, sat. & sun, north parking lot 59th ave & olive


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ


Sup Mikey. You been busy with ur ride! Can't wait to see it in Mesa!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Mikey. You been busy with ur ride! Can't wait to see it in Mesa!


Thank you sir I'm almost done, you know I got to step up my game since that thing from the sea coming after me,
lol J/K Hector all fun and games you car looking good bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you sir I'm almost done, you know I got to step up my game since that thing from the sea coming after me,
> lol J/K Hector all fun and games you car looking good bro


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 452136
> 
> 
> 
> Chavo been busy


Nice can't wait. To see it


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Nice can't wait. To see it


was up Mr 2x64 how you been, hope all good yell familia we said what up


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


Wassss up homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :biggrin: :wave:


Wassss up homie


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

ed1983 said:


> Need 79 cutlass a arms kan anybody help me out appreciate it


call franks 602-690-6555


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Here you go ART LOKS havent been able to get on my computer but here ya go homie TTT!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 451969


what up billy lo!!!!!!!!!!! was wonderin wats good witcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks looks bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Here you go ART LOKS havent been able to get on my computer but here ya go homie TTT!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 451969


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Damn if you print that then can give the world the Art Loks Salute.


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Wassss up homie


uffin: JUS CHILLAXIN


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what up billy lo!!!!!!!!!!! was wonderin wats good witcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks looks bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:nicoderm: Q-VO CARNAL! :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup::drama:



Jaaaa Haaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:.............:rofl:..............:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Its dead up in this Bitch !! Back to facebook :0)


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WASS UP AZ SIDE.........2 MORE WEEKS TILL THE MESA SHOW.HOPE EVERYONES READY FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WASS UP AZ SIDE.........2 MORE WEEKS TILL THE MESA SHOW.HOPE EVERYONES READY FOR A GREAT SHOW


Just got to uphoslter my trunk! :run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:






_Familia Day!!!! _:cheesy:




















_Much Lowrider Luv & Respect AZ!!!!_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  AZ SIDE TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP!!!  :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


SOCIETY1980 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WASS UP AZ SIDE.........2 MORE WEEKS TILL THE MESA SHOW.HOPE EVERYONES READY FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin:  AZ SIDE TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP!!!  :h5: :thumbsup:


X 64


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## MCBENERONE (Mar 15, 2010)

*(NEW MUSIC VIDEO) MC Bener One & Gangsta Dre – My Chevy A-R-I-Z-O-N-A*

(NEW MUSIC VIDEO) MC Bener One & Gangsta Dre – My Chevy A-R-I-Z-O-N-A






*MC Bener One & Gangsta Dre – My Chevy A-R-I-Z-O-N-A*


MC BENER ONE & GANGSTA DRE
MY CHEVY & A-R-I-Z-O-N-A
DIRECTED & EDITED BY: MC BENER ONE
ASSISTANT DIRECTOR: CHARLEY CHICO
PRODUCED BY: DJ TRANZO
LYRICS BY: MC BENER ONE & GANGSTA DRE
VIDEO PRODUCTION BY: KROWN ENT. VIDEO/PHOTO
FILMED BY: KROWN ENT. & ASTROUD OF PAID MADE
WWW.KROWNENTERTAINMENT.COM

FEATURING:
KROWN ENT MODELS, OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB
INTRUDERS CAR CLUB , SPIRIT CAR CLUB
ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB, MAJESTICS CAR CLUB
NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB, TUCSONS FINEST CAR CLUB
UNITY CAR CLUB
THANKS TO ALL SUPPORTING
KROWN ENTERTAINMENT 2012
INTERESTED IN BECOMING A
KROWN ENT. PROMO MODEL PHOTO/VIDEO SHOOT
Contact To Set Up Your Photo/Video Shoot &
Add Me On Facebook:
www.facebook.com/mcbenerone
LIKE OUR FAN PAGE
http://www.facebook.com/KrownEntAZ


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WASS UP AZ SIDE.........2 MORE WEEKS TILL THE MESA SHOW.HOPE EVERYONES READY FOR A GREAT SHOW




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: AZ SIDE TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP!!! :h5: :thumbsup:



YEEEEAAAAA !!! WHAT HE SAYS !! .....................:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


>





:wave:.....................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Thank you !! My Knights , for the best birthday party Ever :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

this is eugene from lowerider stlye cc i have a pitbull that im sale for 100$ he only 2 months old


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


bighomies said:


> this is eugene from lowerider stlye cc i have a pitbull that im sale for 100$ he only 2 months old


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MCBENERONE said:


> (NEW MUSIC VIDEO) MC Bener One & Gangsta Dre – My Chevy A-R-I-Z-O-N-A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:




Rain Rain Rain....


_FAMILIA TIME!!!!! _:thumbsup:











_From our familia to yours....
Please be safe. _:angel:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

***TICKETS STILL AVAILABLE***

I am doing a raffle for a patterned roof. Tickets are available as of today. There are 100 tickets and they are $20.00 per ticket. This is for a roof only. Bodywork not included (if you have patterns already, they will be stripped and roof will be primed (included with ticket price).....if you have actual dents, they can be fixed for an additional cost). Winner will be drawn at the Mesa Super Show on March 31, 2012 provided all tickets are sold. Winner will not have to be present at the show to win. Message me on here or on my cell for tickets or questions (480)-332-5533. Here are some of my previous roofs:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY LATE BDAY MR WEASEL. MAD RESPECT FROM ART LOKS TO YOU AND ALL THE KNIGHTS IMAGE FAM.


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:Thank you !! My Knights , for the best birthday party Ever :0)


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

$55 dollars


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

GT up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> $55 dollars


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> uffin:





dirttydeeds said:


> GT up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:

_

Coming up!!!!

_










_Please be safe on the wet road homies.... _:angel:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Motorsport Showcase would like Thank all the Exhibitors and Vendors who registered for the Mesa Super Show. Confirmation letters were sent out 2 weeks ago and Vendor Confirmations went out today. Due to reaching well over capacity, we will have NO non-registered standby lines day of registration. Thanks again for your overwhelming support for the upcoming Mesa Super Show!

Please go to *mesasupershow.com or mesaamp.com *to purchase advance tickets $25 for Adults and 12 years and under are Free! Save on day of tickets at $30 Adults. Confirmed Exhibitors: Due to the limited space at registration, please follow the signs for exhibitor staging which will be for overflow entries if the lines exceed space. Friday move-in starts at 7 pm. You may go early on Friday but will be asked to park at the staging area before 7 pm. The staging area is located in the parking lot north of 2nd Street between Pasadena and Hibbert. 

Thank you, 
Motorsport Showcase
Society Car Club

Bobby Quihuis


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD MECHANIC? NEED ONE ASAP...PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

AZ to the top.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD MECHANIC? NEED ONE ASAP...PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


G.I mccamons 7010w frier dr 6232031584


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> ANYBODY KNOW A GOOD MECHANIC? NEED ONE ASAP...PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


nice project you got there good luck man :thumbsup:


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> nice project you got there good luck man :thumbsup:


thanks u


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE I HAVE SOME CHROME HINGES I BELIEVE THERE FOR A 65 - 67 IMPALA AND A BRAND NEW SHORT WATER PUMP FOR A 350. ASKING 200$ FOR HINGES AND 125$ FOR THE WATER PUMP OR LOOKING TO TRADE WATER PUMP FOR A CHROME LONG WATER PUMP OR ANY OTHER KIND OF CHROME FOR GBODY OR 71 -76 CAPRICE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

monte-licious said:


> WAS GOOD AZ SIDE I HAVE SOME CHROME HINGES I BELIEVE THERE FOR A 65 - 67 IMPALA AND A BRAND NEW SHORT WATER PUMP FOR A 350. ASKING 200$ FOR HINGES AND 125$ FOR THE WATER PUMP OR LOOKING TO TRADE WATER PUMP FOR A CHROME LONG WATER PUMP OR ANY OTHER KIND OF CHROME FOR GBODY OR 71 -76 CAPRICE



Looks like 67-68 hinges


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

ill buy the hinges call me 602-472-8271


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

anybody got any 63' impala parts? need driver side drip rail molding, left and right windshield moldings, the tie bar to the front end. the one that sits in front of the core support and attaches to the top of the grill. also hood latch supports I need asap lmk


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


joe 2 64s said:


> AZ to the top.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:




Got this text from Jimmy of The Intruders yesterday....




WestGate 91ave Glendale Sat. March 24 car show n swapmeet 7 to 1 cruz inn @ 9 dj raffle fundraiser for a good friend of David Torrez injured in a bad wreck.

_Please pass the word. _:angel:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> anybody got any 63' impala parts? need driver side drip rail molding, left and right windshield moldings, the tie bar to the front end. the one that sits in front of the core support and attaches to the top of the grill. also hood latch supports I need asap lmk


desert vally has all that 19th ave and deer valley


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

if u wanna pay dem ripoff prices


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

swapmeet az fairgrounds this sat. & sunday, also car show, lots of out of state vendors comming, not the same ole stuff you always see


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Desert valley taxes like a mofo. Thx though


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

There was someone at Glendale swapmeet this past weekend that had a trailer of 63 parts


----------



## DANNY BOYS LIL SISTER (Mar 20, 2012)

looking for door and kick panels for a 63 impala! can anyone help???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DANNY BOYS LIL SISTER said:


> looking for door and kick panels for a 63 impala! can anyone help???


Out of curiosity, can the upholstery shop make new panels?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HAS ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY!!
> View attachment 454276


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

aztecsef1 said:


> There was someone at Glendale swapmeet this past weekend that had a trailer of 63 parts


DID THAT GUY HAVE INTERIOR PARTS FOR A '63 IMPALA?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HAS ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY!!
> View attachment 454276


:nosad: :tears:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

*lowrider style car club*

my brother arturo from lowrider style cc his number is 623 937 2496. tell my eugene told you about him
:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> DID THAT GUY HAVE INTERIOR PARTS FOR A '63 IMPALA?


yup and pete ciadella bought it all lol


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


----------



## DANNY BOYS LIL SISTER (Mar 20, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> Out of curiosity, can the upholstery shop make new panels?


I did not ask them. I also need the chrome moldings for them as well, do you have an idea where I can get them???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


>


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

FROM SAN CARLOS AZ APACHE NATIVE, GOT 1983 CADDY COUPE. WHO CAN HELP? PEACE


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> DID THAT GUY HAVE INTERIOR PARTS FOR A '63 IMPALA?



Not sure just seen a shit load of stuff had a sign that said 63 impala parts


----------



## DANNY BOYS LIL SISTER (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DANNY BOYS LIL SISTER said:


> I did not ask them. I also need the chrome moldings for them as well, do you have an idea where I can get them???


Try the salvage yards. Im not sure if this helps but on my old car the door panels where f'd up and the upholstery shop made new ones. Ill look online for parts also.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MY GIFT TO THE OG AZ SIDE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> MY GIFT TO THE OG AZ SIDE!


:naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Justin-Az said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :naughty: :thumbsup:





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :inout:





90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:



_With one more weekend till showtime everyone is trying to get show ready._ :run:





























_Goodtimes!!!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please mark your calenders for this one homie's...._:thumbsup:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> MY GIFT TO THE OG AZ SIDE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZ SIDE everyone have good day


x86!!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:thumbsup: ALL WE NEED NOW US SOME 2 LIVE CREW MUSIC IN THE BACKGROUND!!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


>


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmn looks bad Ass


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

TOP GUN said:


>


slammed!:fool2:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> slammed!:fool2:


How's it going Nelly


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it going Nelly


got outa work early today gunna work on the glasshouse a bit:h5:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HAS ANYBODY SEEN THIS GUY!!
> View attachment 454276


I seen him at KFC


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup: ALL WE NEED NOW US SOME 2 LIVE CREW MUSIC IN THE BACKGROUND!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

did someone need this part for a 63 impala the hood latch i have one complete for 30.00 602-703-4717


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 455348


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I need a driver side rear beltline molding. The one that goes on the outside of the rear quarter window


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> I need a driver side rear beltline molding. The one that goes on the outside of the rear quarter window


Q: year make and car does it go on and I'll tell you if I can get you one


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

63, i think he needs, impala


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike;15311:thumbsup:867 said:


> View attachment 455348





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Good show :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Az_Chicano_1 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

BIG E 602 said:


> 63, i think he needs, impala


yessir impala. you have any?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

63' impala


ENCINAS said:


> Q: year make and car does it go on and I'll tell you if I can get you one


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN IN AZ ALL WEEKEND LONG!!!!!!​


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

swapmeet at az fairgrounds, sat. & sun.


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE SOME CLEAN 13s, 14s or some 22s w/skinny tires FOR SALE?
i need asap for my 1966 impala..
IF ANYBODY HAVE A SET AND WANNA SELL, CALL OR TEXT DRAGON BALL-Z 602-451-3080


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

got some chrome upper a arms for g body $150


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

CARDENASPITS said:


> got some chrome upper a arms for g body $150
> View attachment 455599


extended 1 inch


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

CARDENASPITS said:


> got some chrome upper a arms for g body $150
> View attachment 455599


reinforced ?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


CARDENASPITS said:


> extended 1 inch


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


what up big roach


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> reinforced ?


yea


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

just at new shop working..stop by..


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

View attachment 455348


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:




TODAY!!!!!!




WestGate 91ave Glendale Sat. March 24 car show n swapmeet 7 to 1 cruz inn @ 9 dj raffle fundraiser for a good friend of David Torrez injured in a bad wreck.

_Please pass the word. _:angel:






_
Everyone have a safe....._









_
and happy Saturday! _:happysad:


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

Big Roach wat up ,,,wats your new shop address....need more solenoids got any...thanks


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

1231 e van buren phx AZ..tuesday i will have more.call / text 602-402-5829


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Last coat of clear need buff will post more when done


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Last coat of clear need buff will post more when done


Nice looks good


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CARDENASPITS said:


> got some chrome upper a arms for g body $150
> View attachment 455599




If you still got them !!! I will take them !!!!!!!! 602-486-0051 ....Weasel .. President of thee knights Image C C


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:nice keep it up..


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Last coat of clear need buff will post more when done


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:drama:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> If you still got them !!! I will take them !!!!!!!! 602-486-0051 ....Weasel .. President of thee knights Image C C


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:



_TODAY!!!!

_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 455348




:thumbsup:................:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :drama:



W !! T !! F !! whos Drama ????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


falcon65 said:


> Big Roach wat up ,,,wats your new shop address....need more solenoids got any...thanks





Big Roach Hydros said:


> 1231 e van buren phx AZ..tuesday i will have more.call / text 602-402-5829


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Last coat of clear need buff will post more when done


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck This !!! back to facebook , theres more homies there.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Last coat of clear need buff will post more when done


Looks good man, I like how you put the murals in the patterns. Who did the murals?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Last coat of clear need buff will post more when done


Super nice looks bad ass!!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Looks good man, I like how you put the murals in the patterns. Who did the murals?


X 64 bad azz


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Looks good man, I like how you put the murals in the patterns. Who did the murals?


The owner all I did was flake out the patterns add the red to the car and clear it the marron and charcoal was already there. It looks good for a low budget job


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you sophisticated few for have lowrider style cc phoenix chapter at the event


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

no drama...just like beer and popcorn...:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> W !! T !! F !! whos Drama ????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> thank you sophisticated few for have lowrider style cc phoenix chapter at the event


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_Gee?
I wonder whats happening this weekend???_ :dunno:

_*This!!!! *_:run:






























_Are youuuuu ready? _:wow:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::wave:uffin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


>



T.T.T

my invite from Me to everyone :thumbsup: see everyone their


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DONT FORGET THIS FRIDAY NIGHT AT MAMAS HOUSE IN CHANDLER ARIZONA, ITS GOING DOWN AND ITS GOING DOWN HARD!!!....ITS THE ONLY PRE PARTY FOR THE BIGGEST LOWRIDRER CAR SHOW IN AZ THIS FRIDAY NIGHT!!!...DRINK SPECIALS, ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET, GOOD MUSIC, GREAT PEOPLE FROM ALL ACROSS THE U.S. UNDER ONE ROOF.....IF YOURE NOT HERE AT MAMAS HOUSE THIS FRIDAY NIGHT FOR THE PRE PARTY, THEN YOURE MISSING OUT!...!....I D.J. Midnite WILL BE LIVE IN THE MIX, SPINNING THE WHEELS OF STEEL PLAYING ALL YOUR FAVORITE OLD SCHOOL HITS AND CLASSICS...SPECIAL GUEST MANIC HISPANIC WILL BE ON THE SCENE....THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT, SO PLEASE, LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME, OR YOU WILL ESCORTED OUT.....HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY WHOS ANYBODY THERE!!!.............See More


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

What's up art lok I have some stuff for Ur lil homie dump springs 
And some maybe 14s and some others stuff 

How's he doing on his ride ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> What's up art lok I have some stuff for Ur lil homie dump springs
> And some maybe 14s and some others stuff
> 
> How's he doing on his ride ?


HE GETTI THINGS TOGETHER,,,, IMA HAVE TO GET WITH HIM BOUT WHAT YOU GOT,,,,, GOOD LOOKIN OUT 64,,,,,,YOU GOIN 2 BE OUT THIS WEEKEND AT ALL????


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HE GETTI THINGS TOGETHER,,,, IMA HAVE TO GET WITH HIM BOUT WHAT YOU GOT,,,,, GOOD LOOKIN OUT 64,,,,,,YOU GOIN 2 BE OUT THIS WEEKEND AT ALL????


Yes I'm god willing if it all goes good I what to play with my 
64 saturday and Sunday represent AZ TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

got some..stop by the shop..


falcon65 said:


> Big Roach wat up ,,,wats your new shop address....need more solenoids got any...thanks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yes I'm god willing if it all goes good I what to play with my
> 64 saturday and Sunday represent AZ TTT


but if the 64 isnt done you could always play with you winnie!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

UNITY C.C. in the house baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

que onda pepe???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> que onda pepe???


Oh shit what's up homie hows the family


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Oh shit what's up homie hows the family


 niggie i live like half a mile away from you..... stop by bro.......... by the way we are doing really good i hope the same for you and your family


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


Justin..??????

Luna64 ?????

Hector.??????

Art lok.?????

Joe264 ????



You pick one big perm big worn .....


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

unity1963 said:


> ttt


X 64 UP UP IN AWAY .......TO THE TOP ....


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> niggie i live like half a mile away from you..... stop by bro.......... by the way we are doing really good i hope the same for you and your family


*****. Please u are never home and never answer Ur cell
But were doing good came back from. Vacation 
Life is good


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> niggie i live like half a mile away from you..... stop by bro.......... by the way we are doing really good i hope the same for you and your family



WTF!!!??? IS THIS MY HOMIE BIG BEN CHECKING IN ON THE AZ SIDE!!!??? :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

we got motors and solenoides by the cases


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> Justin..??????
> 
> Luna64 ?????
> 
> ...


Ha Ha now that's Funny thanks man that made me laugh going to be a good day, started out with a good laugh


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


Now this is the reason I come back to the old O.G. AZ Side and check it out every once and a while, thanks Ben


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


Ben and here I thought it was the slow feed back, what you need is Facebook I can hook you up for only 9.99 a month for unlimited access to Facebook now their is a 2 year contract but for you I can hook you up for 48 months since I'm a good guy


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Justin..??????
> 
> Luna64 ?????
> 
> ...


WE AIN'T EVEN ON THE SAME PLANET HOMEY!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> WE AIN'T EVEN ON THE SAME PLANET HOMEY!!


Big Perm is a avid reader and is sad that I havent composed a novela in a while.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Ben and here I thought it was the slow feed back, what you need is Facebook I can hook you up for only 9.99 a month for unlimited access to Facebook now their is a 2 year contract but for you I can hook you up for 48 months since I'm a good guy


Damn thats a good deal, he better jump on that as you hooking the homey up.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Justin..??????
> 
> Luna64 ?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha Ha now that's Funny thanks man that made me laugh going to be a good day, started out with a good laugh


x2 :rofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_All bullshit aside....
It's good to see on here Ben. It was also good to see you at our Say No To Drugs Show. We go back almost 20 years. I wish the best for you and your familia homie. Much lowrider luv & respect. _









_
We luv u Big Ben!!!!_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> UNITY C.C. in the house baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5: :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


:facepalm:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it do AZ??? im doing it again! thats right my 2nd annual car show on april 29th 2012! on 59th ave and camelback rd at the oreilly's auto parts store! I hope to see you all there!!*


----------



## suicidal thoughts84 (Oct 1, 2011)

ROLL'N said:


> *What it do AZ??? im doing it again! thats right my 2nd annual car show on april 29th 2012! on 59th ave and camelback rd at the oreilly's auto parts store! I hope to see you all there!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anybody have any extra spaces for the show


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha Ha now that's Funny thanks man that made me laugh going to be a good day, started out with a good laugh


If I only make one person laugh Im happy 
Have a good day homie 

64 Joe


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ROLL'N said:


> *What it do AZ??? im doing it again! thats right my 2nd annual car show on april 29th 2012! on 59th ave and camelback rd at the oreilly's auto parts store! I hope to see you all there!!*


Nice can't wait count me in


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> If I only make one person laugh Im happy
> Have a good day homie
> 
> 64 Joe


na bro their was a couple of peeps on facebook that said that was too funny man, trust me man way more than 1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Yes I'm god willing if it all goes good I what to play with my
> 64 saturday and Sunday represent AZ TTT


word booty!!!! gonnna be a great weekend!!!



joe 2 64s said:


> If I only make one person laugh Im happy
> Have a good day homie
> 
> 64 Joe


yup im always happy when i play wit my winnie,,,,,,,,,,,,wait waht..............lmao!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> thats why i hate layitlow cause its fuckin dead and there is only one person to blame...... fill in the blanks...... _ _ _ _ _ _.............


not enuff letters for this guy,,,,but thats my vote!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> na bro their was a couple of peeps on facebook that said that was too funny man, trust me man way more than 1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> na bro their was a couple of peeps on facebook that said that was too funny man, trust me man way more than 1


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i know its not an az side ride or even a arizona ride,,,,, and you know i never post out of state rides cuz we supposed to be reppin US,,, but just the thawt of goin to time square and dumpin dat back corner wit az plates mang,,,,,,wud be nice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Justin..??????
> 
> Luna64 ?????
> 
> ...





Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> but if the 64 isnt done you could always play with you winnies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm: and that is for puttin me on that list 6foe!







:bowrofl:



but it was funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

What up homies


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

Knock knock guess no one here back to facebook lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OH SNAP WATS GOOD WITCHA MONILISHES!!!!!!!
:wave:


OGPLAYER said:


> What up homies


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> Knock knock guess no one here back to facebook lol


who's there ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

IAM SURE WE CAN ALL APPRECIATE A FIRME RIDE.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> who's there ?


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> OH SNAP WATS GOOD WITCHA MONILISHES!!!!!!!
> :wave:


thought I'd try again to log in and woo hoo it let me log in lets see for how long... but it's dead up in here lol:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OGPLAYER said:


> thought I'd try again to log in and woo hoo it let me log in lets see for how long... but it's dead up in here lol:roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:worship:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> WE AIN'T EVEN ON THE SAME PLANET HOMEY!!


No shit Luna. Aka... moon64 ......the Moon is not a 
Planet 


Lol ..j/k.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Art Ur to funny ........

Hey art have u talked to what's it name yet ?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ROLL'N said:


> *What it do AZ??? im doing it again! thats right my 2nd annual car show on april 29th 2012! on 59th ave and camelback rd at the oreilly's auto parts store! I hope to see you all there!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> :facepalm:


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OGPLAYER said:


> Knock knock guess no one here back to facebook lol


:biggrin: SUP HOMEGIRL!!! :wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:roflmao: :roflmao: QUE ROLLO CARNAL? :wave: LISTO FOR THE WEEKEND?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> Art Ur to funny ........
> 
> Hey art have u talked to what's it name yet ?


OH YEAH BRO,,, AND HE TOLD ME HE REMEMBER WHERE HE LEFT THAT TORQUE WRENCH FOR THE DEISEL MOTOR.................................................









WAIT FOR IT.....................
















:rofl:






CAll me butter cuz im on a roll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ROLL'N said:


>


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ROLL'N said:


> *What it do AZ??? im doing it again! thats right my 2nd annual car show on april 29th 2012! on 59th ave and camelback rd at the oreilly's auto parts store! I hope to see you all there!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:scrutinize: YOU FOUND MY MISSING ICE CHEST!!! :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> not enuff letters for this guy,,,,but thats my vote!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


OGPLAYER said:


> What up homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :thumbsup:





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:





Justin-Az said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_This is wat's up!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

..........


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Wats up az homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowridazrey said:


> Wats up az homies


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowridazrey said:


> Wats up az homies


I SEE A AZ IN YOUR NAME! I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE FROM AZ! SMALL WORLD!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DAM SMART PHONES!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Who's ready, its crunch time, for the luv of lowriding things we do make ourselves proud in what we do, to please others good luck to all participateing in the show, for me it was worth all the hard work and to get closer with my club thru all the stress and good times,


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

It is difenately crunch time, almost ready. Going to be a Firme weekend Techniques will be out there having a good time. Hope to see everyone out there & good luck to all .


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Added a few more patterns & some pinstripping, now have to put on all my chrome.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Angel/Techniques said:


> View attachment 457692
> Added a few more patterns & some pinstripping, now have to put on all my chrome.


FIRME......


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I SEE A AZ IN YOUR NAME! I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE FROM AZ! SMALL WORLD!


Was good homie i got my cuzin up there i may have to visit sometime


----------



## johnnymv1 (May 23, 2011)

So it's crunch time for the super show in Mesa, gotta get the chrome shinny and the switches dialed in. But does anyone know were the cruizin will be at, I def don't want to be cruizin the Mesa streets that's for sure.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

johnnymv1 said:


> So it's crunch time for the super show in Mesa, gotta get the chrome shinny and the switches dialed in. But does anyone know were the cruizin will be at, I def don't want to be cruizin the Mesa streets that's for sure.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Az!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn it, guess im not going to mesa this year.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody have a set of 155/8o/13 tires


----------



## johnnymv1 (May 23, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 457802


But after the super show where too? Oh yeah anyone have any 15 fat white walls for sale? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Hey, thats me!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*THE OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT. MAMAS HOUSE IS A 10 MIN DRIVE FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN THE MESA AREA. NO COVER, $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG. HOSTED BY ARIZONAS OWN "MANIC HISPANIC" (CRUISING WITH THE MANIC HISPANIC OLDIES SHOW) & IDENTITY CAR CLUB. WE WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE! 8PM TIL CLOSE! 

DRINK AND FOOD DISCOUNTS FOR CLUB MEMBERS SPORTING THEIR CLUB SHIRTS! 

*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Anybody have a set of 155/8o/13 tires


CALL 623-209-8478 AND ASK FOR TONY. HE HAS THE TORNELL 155-80-13 AT A GOOD PRICE AND HE WILL MOUNT THEM ALSO.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowridazrey said:


> Was good homie i got my cuzin up there i may have to visit sometime


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> *THE OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT. MAMAS HOUSE IS A 10 MIN DRIVE FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN THE MESA AREA. NO COVER, $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG. HOSTED BY ARIZONAS OWN "MANIC HISPANIC" (CRUISING WITH THE MANIC HISPANIC OLDIES SHOW) & IDENTITY CAR CLUB. WE WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE! 8PM TIL CLOSE! DRINK AND FOOD DISCOUNTS FOR CLUB MEMBERS SPORTING THEIR CLUB SHIRTS! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:
_
Also coming up....


_


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up az side got here yesterday what's cracking today beside the pre party tonight


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ITS GONNA BE A BIG WEEKEND IN AZ, REP TO THE FULLEST :thumbsup:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

**************ATTENTION ALL RIDERS WHO WILL BE EXHIBITING THEIR RIDES THIS WEEKEND AND MOVING IN THIS *FRIDAY* AT THE MESA SUPERSHOW************
DO NOT SHOW UP AND OR LINE UP AT THE FACILITY NO EARLIER THAN 5PM. THEIR IS ANOTHER EVENT GOING ON AT THE FACILITY AND WE NEED TO ALOW THE PEOPLE TO LEAVE FACILITY WITHOUT CAUSING ANY TRAFFIC JAMS. 
THERE IS A STAGING AREA ON THE NORTH END OF THE CENTENIAL WAY ON THE RIGHT SIDE ACROSS FROM THE MARRIOT HOTEL. *WE WILL HAVE POINT MEN OUT THERE AT 5PM. 
*If you have any questions feel free to call or text me at 602-410-5751, Thanks Bobby Q / Society CC


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> CALL 623-209-8478 AND ASK FOR TONY. HE HAS THE TORNELL 155-80-13 AT A GOOD PRICE AND HE WILL MOUNT THEM ALSO.


thx bro


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking for a 63 impala hood ornament molding. Mine magically disappeared


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up az side got here yesterday what's cracking today beside the pre party tonight


what's good bro the pre party ain't till tomorrow Friday


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *THE OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT. MAMAS HOUSE IS A 10 MIN DRIVE FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN THE MESA AREA. NO COVER, $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG. HOSTED BY ARIZONAS OWN "MANIC HISPANIC" (CRUISING WITH THE MANIC HISPANIC OLDIES SHOW) & IDENTITY CAR CLUB. WE WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE! 8PM TIL CLOSE!
> 
> DRINK AND FOOD DISCOUNTS FOR CLUB MEMBERS SPORTING THEIR CLUB SHIRTS!
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: SUP HOMEGIRL!!! :wave:


 What up homie? How are you?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


OGPLAYER said:


> What up homie? How are you?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> *THE OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT. MAMAS HOUSE IS A 10 MIN DRIVE FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN THE MESA AREA. NO COVER, $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG. HOSTED BY ARIZONAS OWN "MANIC HISPANIC" (CRUISING WITH THE MANIC HISPANIC OLDIES SHOW) & IDENTITY CAR CLUB. WE WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE! 8PM TIL CLOSE!
> 
> DRINK AND FOOD DISCOUNTS FOR CLUB MEMBERS SPORTING THEIR CLUB SHIRTS!
> 
> *


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Get a lot on pics homies. :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:





aztecsef1 said:


>





PASSIONATE63 said:


> Get a lot on pics homies. :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia & visiting car clubs....._:wave:


_With car clubs from all over aztlan coming into our great valley....
the calles will be filled with Low Low's galore!
You will notice eye candy being trailored in on our freeways! Making the whole valley a car show!
This is our WEEKEND!!!! _



_TODAY!!!!

_











_And if you just love looking at firme pic's of Low Low's and Hopper's doing their thing.... catching air!
then we just posted 24 photos from one of the hottest photographers in the Lowrider Community "Dream On"! _:worship:

_Here are just a few....

_


















Here's your link to Dream on's pic's: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

_And looks like our very own "Knightstalker" made "Pic of the Week"! _:thumbsup:

Here's your link to the pic: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Imperials cc PHOENIX on tha way 2 tha convention center


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

PICS!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Caught this on the 10!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CAUGHT THIS AT THE WASH AT BROADWAY & COUNTRY CLUB!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> *That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, hopefully the rain will stay away this year.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up my AZ peeps make sure you post pics of the show for everybody to see!! AZ TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


DeeLoc said:


> *That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia and all visiting car clubs.... _:wave:

_Big show today!!!!

_








_
Pic's of the wash yesterday!!!!

_






















































_Modern Time CC & Rollerz Only CC!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up my AZ peeps make sure you post pics of the show for everybody to see!! AZ TTT!!!!!!!!!!


X 64,


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does n e body have xtra bracelets 4 sale need 2 cash in hand


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style Exclusive!!!! _:yes:

_Move in pic's!
Set up pic's! 
The show pic's!
And indoor pic's!

_



























_Of coarse our line up! _




























_More to come!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

The elcamino I painted took 1st place mild custom! !!


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

El camino


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> The elcamino I painted took 1st place mild custom! !!


Congrats Tangoblastin:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> The elcamino I painted took 1st place mild custom! !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia & out of state clubs!!!! _:wave:


_It was a great show yesterday! We placed once with our convertible brown Cadi! Big congrats too all the Winners! _:thumbsup:


_Now its HOP TIME!!!!! _:yes:


_TODAY!!!!


_









_Goodtimes!!!! _


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

what up az:thumbsup:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone going to the wash


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Exclusive pic of The After Hop! _:cheesy:










_Go Frank!!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Any pic of the hop. ????? Plz post thank you


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WASH WAS PRETTY PACKED 2DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well everyone have a safe ride home....__:angel:

__My "Pic of the Day" :yes:










Go Ernesto!!!!:thumbsup:



And my "Video of the Day" :drama:






Great Times!!!! :h5:_


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB 11 entrees 5 wins not bad for a new club

View attachment 459827

President Michael 1st 90s street custom
View attachment 459828

VP Iceman 1st CUV mild custom
View attachment 459829

sgt at arms Shelly 2nd CUV mild custom
View attachment 459830

Mario 3rd 80s luxury class
View attachment 459831

VP lealand 2nd street custom bikes
View attachment 459832


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

WHAT UP AZ......CONGRATS TO EVERY ONE THAT PLACED IN MESA...GOOD JOB TO MY GOOD LIFE FAMILY..ONLY ONE WAY.TTT AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MORE PICS FROM THE AFTER HOP!



































VIDEO COMING VERY SOON!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> MORE PICS FROM THE AFTER HOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures Hector, how many trophies did yall take at the show? I wish I coulda made it to the show and the hop as looks like goodtimes was had by all.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice pictures Hector, how many trophies did yall take at the show? I wish I coulda made it to the show and the hop as looks like goodtimes was had by all.


JUST ONE HOMIE......
STIFF COMPETITION!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Keep posting pics Hector. 

Good job


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone got some cheap 13's for sale i need em for my mock up dont care if their bolt ons as long as they hold air


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

CARDENASPITS said:


>


Looking good homie!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


>


Nice Video Man. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Video Man. :thumbsup:


X 64, bad azz


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

How many batts and pumps ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Chucky?


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Looking good homie!!


thanks homie


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Video Man. :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

joe 2 64s said:


> How many batts and pumps ?


10 batts sigle pump


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


CARDENASPITS said:


> 10 batts sigle pump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:


_



joe 2 64s said:


> Keep posting pics Hector.
> 
> Good job


_
Here you go Perro! 

_






















































_
lowriderstylecarclub.com doing the browsing for you....
so you don't have to! _


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Mikeymike62 said:


>


Bad ASS


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Bad Ass Pictures Everyone


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Pissed I missed this show


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Pissed I missed this show


Serious Bro? Hope it wasn't cause of anything bad! There will be others!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:............................................................:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:..........................:finger:..................:finger::finger:...................:werd:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Az :wave:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

So I heard you guys like Oldies. . .














Check out homie who puts it down for the Motown sound in the 2000's


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS YUMA AZ STOPPING BY THE OG AZ SIDE...HERE SUM RECENT PICS OF SUM SHOWS MEETINGS AND UD CARS AND BIKES....


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :finger:..........................:finger:..................:finger::finger:...................:werd:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Justin-Az said:


> Whats crakin Az :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Here's what's next! :thumbsup:

__



















_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lunas64 said:


> Serious Bro? Hope it wasn't cause of anything bad! There will be others!


Nothin bad my friend, just got a new job and spent the entire day "Car Hunting"


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 460950


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

0:23


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS YUMA AZ STOPPING BY THE OG AZ SIDE...HERE SUM RECENT PICS OF SUM SHOWS MEETINGS AND UD CARS AND BIKES....


Good looking pic's thanks man


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS YUMA AZ STOPPING BY THE OG AZ SIDE...HERE SUM RECENT PICS OF SUM SHOWS MEETINGS AND UD CARS AND BIKES....


Some of those were on 32st right? Ha Ha I've stayed at the Royal Motor Inn before lol


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Some of those were on 32st right? Ha Ha I've stayed at the Royal Motor Inn before lol


ya hahaha.....a yuma classick hotel hahaha


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:













:loco:....................................................:wave:..........:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :inout:............................................................:sprint:






Back To Facebook !!! its dead in here :sprint:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG JOHN..


PASSIONATE63 said:


> 0:23


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB member Hector needs our help his sister having a car wash at Federico 's 59th Ave north of Bethany south of Glendale 6631 n 59th Ave Glendale AZ 85301. 8:00 am - ? Saturday 04/07/201 please come out and support


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning AZ!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning Az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB 11 entrees 5 wins not bad for a new club
> 
> View attachment 459827
> 
> ...





CARDENASPITS said:


>





Mikeymike62 said:


>





Identity Original said:


> View attachment 460232





Identity Original said:


> View attachment 460234





Identity Original said:


> View attachment 460236





Mikeymike62 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well we got the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Az Super Show" Video's & Pic's up on our website! :thumbsup:

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

For now....
Our newest video of the show! Hoppers! Shout outs! Lowriders!!!!!!!:drama:














_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 461215


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB member Hector needs our help his sister having a car wash at Federico 's 59th Ave north of Bethany south of Glendale 6631 n 59th Ave Glendale AZ 85301. 8:00 am - ? Saturday 04/07/201 please come out and support


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 461282


:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

eledog said:


>


Who show is this, what time is roll in


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody got the hook up on Dynamat or Hush mat?:dunno:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


DeeLoc said:


> *That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 461282



:thumbsup:...................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

EUGENE from lowriderstyle car club GLENDALE CHAPTER I WOULD SEE YOU AT THE CAR WASH


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Indoors Pre Reg $35. (no indoors spots available day of show) Outdoors Covered spots Pre Reg $20. Day of Show $25. outdoors only . Group rates available on 5 or more
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
Classes subject to change. Participant must comply with Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Klique car club will be having a car wash to help raise money for funeral expenses for a member's mother who passed away. It will be this sat april 6 at taco bell on mesa dr.and brown starting at 7 am. Klique will have cars there as well as Ariza car club.thx


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 461761
> View attachment 461762


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__This weekend....


*







*ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB member Hector needs our help his sister having a car wash at Federico 's 59th Ave north of Bethany south of Glendale 6631 n 59th Ave Glendale AZ 85301. 8:00 am - ? Saturday 04/07/201 please come out and support.



*







*Klique car club will be having a car wash to help raise money for funeral expenses for a member's mother who passed away. It will be this sat april 6 at taco bell on mesa dr.and brown starting at 7 am. Klique will have cars there as well as Ariza car club.thx.



"Pic of the Day" :thumbsup:










Everyone please be safe this weekend....:angel:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

On behalf of SOCIETY CC and MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE, we would like to Thank everyone who showed their rides at our event!! Without all of you riderz this event would not have been such a success!!! I would also like to apologize for such a bad move in!! I promise we will correct all of these issues for next years show. AGAIN , THANK YOU FOR ATTENDING OUR EVENT AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE THROUGHOUT THE MOVE - IN.


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

On behalf of SOCIETY CC and MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE, we would like to Thank everyone who showed their rides at our event!! Without all of you riderz this event would not have been such a success!!! I would also like to apologize for such a bad move in!! I promise we will correct all of these issues for next years show. AGAIN , THANK YOU FOR ATTENDING OUR EVENT AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE THROUGHOUT THE MOVE - IN.


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 461953
> View attachment 461954


ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB will be there


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

2012 ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES Car Show. 
The Arizona Dream Machines Car Show will offer attendees a chance to see some of the Valley’s finest Show Cars. Participants will compete for a one of a kind trophy,Unique Award to 2nd & 3rd and the chance to showcase their cars in a national magazine. A wide range of classes have been specifically chosen to attract both a truly unique collection of cars and a diverse group of attendees. In addition to the participants cars, attendees will also be able to view iconic movie cars, antique fire engines, participate in raffles, giveaways, and games. Adventurist attendees can indulge in a wide variety of competitions, participate in charity programs, or just enjoy the free entertainment while they browse the vendor booths with their family and friends.

Taking Place at the Glendale Park N Swap on May 12th 2012.This is an all makes all models Car Show that even includes a Bikes, Trikes and Peddles Category. The Rebel Latino Band will provide live entertainment on on the Main Stage joined with all your favorite tunes spun by DJ Danny Boy.

For the rides we have a $1000.00 cash going to the BEST OF SHOW winner and separate cash prizes for best in category. Trophies will be provided for: Best Paint, Interior, Engine Compartment, Under Carriage, Suspension, Wheels, Audio Video, Display and Club Participation.

*You can Preregister online at*
*konnectedentertainment.net*
*Limited indoor spaces are available and must be registered by April 29th 2012. Outdoor spaces will go quick so don't wait! *​ 
Konnected Ent. will be pre registering at the 12th Annual Guadalupe Lowrider Show. And again on April 29th at the Showin for a Cause Car Show on 7th St and Oak. This will be your last chance for the Premium Indoor Spaces, Full disaplay space available indoors only. Turn tables welcomed and encouraged if you have them. Power available at each space.


Attached are the Flyer, registration form, and Classes and prizes.


If you interested in a vendor booth please contact Chris Sanchez at [email protected] for pricing and availability. 

Indoors Pre Reg $35. (no indoors spots available day of show) Outdoors Covered spots Pre Reg $20. Day of Show $25. outdoors only . Group rates available on 5 or more
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
Classes subject to change. Participant must comply with Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I HAD TO SHARE THIS. SOME ONE FINALLY TOOK SOME GOOD PICS OF MY SEA THING.....



DREAM ON said:


> HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!! DIDNT GET TO MEET YOU BUT I GOT YOUR RIDE!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone looking for optimas?

I have a yellow top and a red top brand new and never used. 6232215261


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

... :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ALL AZ PEOPLE...... FOR SALE 1966 IMPALA HARDTOP, ASKING: 10,800 O.B.O
FOR ANY INFORMATION, PICTURES OR SEE IN PERSON, CALL OR TEXT ROBERT 602-451-3080
*DAILY STREET CRUISER WITH CLEAN TITLE...
*IT WAS AT THE MESA SUPER SHOW, AND GOT ALOT GOOD COMPLIMENTS FROM EVERYBODY!!!
*DOES HAVE SOME RUST IN DOOR JAMS, UNDER THE FRAME, BUT NOTHING BAD!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB member Hector needs our help his sister having a car wash at Federico 's 59th Ave north of Bethany south of Glendale 6631 n 59th Ave Glendale AZ 85301. 8:00 am - ? Saturday 04/07/201 please come out and support




:thumbsup:.............:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 461845



:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:.............................................................................:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Whats up Chucky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....:wave:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IMPERIALS CC WILL B IN THA HOUSE ELE DOG


eledog said:


>


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## WHISPERS_LoK (Feb 7, 2011)

WUT GOOD AZ ? WHISPERS LOWRIDER STYLE MESA CHECKING IN.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Klique car club will be having a car wash today to help with funeral expense for a members' mother who passed away. The wash sites will be mesa dr. and brown at taco bell, and dobson and 8th ave at auto zone in mesa. Stop by and get a wash. Klique and Ariza car clubs will have cars there. thx.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today__....
_

*







*_ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB member Hector needs our help his sister having a car wash at Federico 's 59th Ave north of Bethany south of Glendale 6631 n 59th Ave Glendale AZ 85301. 8:00 am - ? Saturday 04/07/201 please come out and support.



*







*
Klique car club will be having a car wash today to help with funeral expense for a members' mother who passed away. The wash sites will be mesa dr. and brown at taco bell, and dobson and 8th ave at auto zone in mesa. Stop by and get a wash. Klique and Ariza car clubs will have cars there. thx.

__










Everyone please be safe this weekend....:angel:
_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

keep up the good work az


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEIR EASTER WEEKEND! BE SAFE AND ENJOY FAMILY AND FRIENDS! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a good Easter to all from my family to yours


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd like to thank good life bike & CC family and all others who attended for yours support at the car wash from the
Martinez family.


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

From my TODA MADRE C.C familia.
Hav a great Easter Sunday everybody..


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

There another car wash next weekend also i believe same place come thru get your ride washed before some of the shows going on Saturday
thank everyone for their support


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Easter AZ side everyone be safe and have great time with the familia
FROM ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER OG AZSIDE


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

HAPPY EASTER !!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE YOU AND YOURS FRIENDS AND FAMILY HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEIR EASTER WEEKEND! BE SAFE AND ENJOY FAMILY AND FRIENDS! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW!




Happy Easter !!!!!!!!! Mr Luna :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> HAPPY EASTER !!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE YOU AND YOURS FRIENDS AND FAMILY HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Easter !!! :rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Happy Easter AZ side everyone be safe and have great time with the familia
> FROM ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB



Happy Easter !! Homie uffin:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> There another car wash next weekend also i believe same place come thru get your ride washed before some of the shows going on Saturday
> thank everyone for their support



Knights Will be there . I just hope , I went to the rite carwash this past saturday ...LOL :0)
Have a Happy Easter Good Life C C !! ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


>




Happy Easter !! Roachmandoo :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Have a good Easter to all from my family to yours



Happy Easter !! :0) Mr Encinas , From Thee Knights Image C C .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

todamadre c.c said:


> From my TODA MADRE C.C familia.
> Hav a great Easter Sunday everybody..



Happy Easter !! from da Knights Image C C . :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

have a happy and safe easter day with family and friends. from all the Imperials C.C. family to you


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

What's up AZ side I hope everyone has a happy and safe Easter!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Happy Easter my OG AZ side peeps


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__HAPPY EASTER TO ANYONE WE LEFT OUT! :angel:

_


Lunas64 said:


> HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYS THEIR EASTER WEEKEND! BE SAFE AND ENJOY FAMILY AND FRIENDS! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW!





ENCINAS said:


> Have a good Easter to all from my family to yours





todamadre c.c said:


> From my TODA MADRE C.C familia.
> Hav a great Easter Sunday everybody..





90rivimichael said:


> Happy Easter AZ side everyone be safe and have great time with the familia
> FROM ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB





ed1983 said:


> HAPPY EASTER OG AZSIDE





PLANJOE said:


> HAPPY EASTER !!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE YOU AND YOURS FRIENDS AND FAMILY HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Happy Easter !!! :rofl:





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> have a happy and safe easter day with family and friends. from all the Imperials C.C. family to you





1968custom said:


> What's up AZ side I hope everyone has a happy and safe Easter!





1983 lincoln said:


> Happy Easter my OG AZ side peeps












_From our Familia and yours....:angel:











Please take this time to forgive someone you use to be friends with....:happysad:_


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

By eledog at 2012-04-08


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

happy easter to all the homies and your fams.. FROM THE DESERT LIFE CC..


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

jachavez22 said:


> happy easter to all the homies and your fams.. FROM THE DESERT LIFE CC..


What up Jacob?? When you vatos gonna throw a kickback? One Luv_Bullet/Classics CC.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Easter AZ homies! :wave:


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks to good life bike and CC for your support car wash sat & sun 55th Ave and Glendale across from Jack in the box. Again thanks from all the Martinez family


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

well be at the show this weekend on 27av come tru. i got u homie ice chest is full :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you..and you too:biggrin:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Happy Easter !! Roachmandoo :0)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....

















_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New Member!
Jordon - Glendale Az Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

looks good homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

dammmmmmmm


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

AZ SIDE TTMFT!!!  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt

What up az been out the game for a minute cuzz of wrk n shit but I'm back.

So how is every1 aint been on 4 a while


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

cant keep caddy manager filed complaint, brand new tags good till '13, open title, power everything, minor body work, i was in the process of re doing interior and trunk.


















my loss your gain. PM plz


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

jachavez22 said:


> looks good homie


Thank you Carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Set your calenders for this one homie's....










My "Pic of the Day".....

One from the Felony at the Mesa Show! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

How High have you gotten your Low Ride???




14,000 Feet to be exact













And I found Big Foot


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> My "Pic of the Day".....
> 
> One from the Felony at the Mesa Show! :thumbsup:
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICTURE OF THE DAY ! MUCH RESPECT.


:thumbsup: THANK YOU ARIZONA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .. @ this time Id like to take a moment to address the car clubs of AZside ... You ALL have been a great group of Friends that My Family & I have grown to Love & Cherish Your Friendship.. (no-****) My time here was not going to be forever but mostly to get custody of my Son than move back to Texas to be with Our True Family & Friends ... I WILL BE MOVING My Family out of state to Texas some time in the next months and I wanted to put it out on here cause We are not sure when the next show We will be attending.. 
I hope to see as many of My Friends before We head out ... May God Bless YOU & YOUR FAMILIES ...

SPECIAL THANKS TO MY LOCAL SPONSORS:

Fish Designs : World Wide hydros : Artistic Creations : KC PAINTS : Gene Bare : CHUCKY Paints : 

Artistic creations work is in the photo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wat up az side,,, been mia,,, aint ez bein a single dad. but every dog has its day,, but up to then ill keep sneakin out the window when i can!!!! lol

heres a pic with me with one of the waitresses at kileys,,, i know that somebody gonna see it and she gonna flipp,,,,, this way ill know if shes stalking me!!!!









hno:


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

SOLD


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone know where i can get Cadillac parts?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICTURE OF THE DAY ! MUCH RESPECT.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANK YOU ARIZONA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .. @ this time Id like to take a moment to address the car clubs of AZside ... You ALL have been a great group of Friends that My Family & I have grown to Love & Cherish Your Friendship.. (no-****) My time here was not going to be forever but mostly to get custody of my Son than move back to Texas to be with Our True Family & Friends ... I WILL BE MOVING My Family out of state to Texas some time in the next months and I wanted to put it out on here cause We are not sure when the next show We will be attending..
> ...



Much Love and Respect Bro! When and if you roll back thru Phoenix, You know you got friends here all the time!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICTURE OF THE DAY ! MUCH RESPECT.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANK YOU ARIZONA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .. @ this time Id like to take a moment to address the car clubs of AZside ... You ALL have been a great group of Friends that My Family & I have grown to Love & Cherish Your Friendship.. (no-****) My time here was not going to be forever but mostly to get custody of my Son than move back to Texas to be with Our True Family & Friends ... I WILL BE MOVING My Family out of state to Texas some time in the next months and I wanted to put it out on here cause We are not sure when the next show We will be attending..
> ...


Its Chucky PaintZ hahaha nah wassup bRO catch up with ya soon and the car was looking good at the show! Congrates on ur win homie


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

what you need I have a whole front clip & rear for a 1980 style caddie.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

alexperezaip said:


> How High have you gotten your Low Ride???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE DONT PUSH OR DRIVE THIS LUX TRUCK OFF THE CLIFF!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

PLANJOE said:


> PLEASE DONT PUSH OR DRIVE THIS LUX TRUCK OFF THE CLIFF!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:





If I was a chittier driver I would have. Hitting them curves, as if I was driving a rally car haha. Picks taken on Pikes Peak Mountain by the way.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 463243


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB will be there


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICTURE OF THE DAY ! MUCH RESPECT.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANK YOU ARIZONA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .. @ this time Id like to take a moment to address the car clubs of AZside ... You ALL have been a great group of Friends that My Family & I have grown to Love & Cherish Your Friendship.. (no-****) My time here was not going to be forever but mostly to get custody of my Son than move back to Texas to be with Our True Family & Friends ... I WILL BE MOVING My Family out of state to Texas some time in the next months and I wanted to put it out on here cause We are not sure when the next show We will be attending..
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

"Video of the Day" 






Go Frank!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm::420::thumbsup:


CARDENASPITS said:


> View attachment 464129


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

*DESERT LIFE FAM will be there also*


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

eledog said:


>


BAD ASS HOMIE!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

This going to be a full show were working on details now, also it will be no entrees fee to enter your vehicle or bikes, motorcycles public also free, more info to come


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!! :wave:  uffin:


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

front end bumper & Grill for a 80 style caddie, i also have the rear end complete. Angel 623-210-0540.


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Whut up Az


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

jachavez22 said:


> *DESERT LIFE FAM will be there also*


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

:420:


----------



## chevybeast1977 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey nice white shoes u got on that, where can I get some


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 464410
> 
> This going to be a full show were working on details now, also it will be no entrees fee to enter your vehicle or bikes, motorcycles public also free, more info to come


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Up 4SALE.


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

For sale 5500 obo


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

For more pics pm or call. 520-705-4943


2 83s said:


> For sale 5500 obo
> View attachment 464835
> View attachment 464836


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just want to give a big shout to everyone on here for keeping things positive.... :thumbsup:











Keeping the peace is what we do..... :thumbsup:








_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Angel/Techniques said:


> View attachment 464613


DO U GOT BOTH REAR FILLERS?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning AZ


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up AZside


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

(O) (O)


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

*Saturday*

Apr 14








Partly Cloudy
Hi:63°Lo:43°
Partly Cloudy. High 63F. Winds W at 14 mph. Air Quality:Good, UV Index:7
0%


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

chevybeast1977 said:


> Hey nice white shoes u got on that, where can I get some



From your Assssss . . . . hooooooooollllllllllllleeeeeee


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

USO Phx stopping by...:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

BACK IN ACTION ARIZA


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

*LETS GET READY FOR WEEKEND LOTS OF SHOWS I WII TRY TO HIT EVERYONE OF THEM AND END UP ON CRUISE ON CENTRAL ....HOPE WEATHER IS GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wat up az side,,, been mia,,, aint ez bein a single dad. but every dog has its day,, but up to then ill keep sneakin out the window when i can!!!! lol
> 
> heres a pic with me with one of the waitresses at kileys,,, i know that somebody gonna see it and she gonna flipp,,,,, this way ill know if shes stalking me!!!!
> View attachment 463844
> ...


i remeber we took a pic together the last show there, she must be stalkin. lol.. arizonalow. Robert.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB checking in


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here's what we got so far.....










































































Will be posting these every Friday for those need them.



_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Here's we got so far.....
> 
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

OK people the Superbowl. Of lowriders car show is just around da corner sun may 20 at the grand Mercado 35ave m buckeye we will have west coast Lil v. Zigzag. MC Benner. G baby n many more rocking da house and frank from franks hydraulics doing da hop Get ur apps at m n sons Hernandez tires Grand prix or old school city.


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

I NEED 90 Parts for 83 Caddy. Thanx


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

conartizt said:


> I NEED 90 Parts for 83 Caddy. Thanx


What 90 parts do you need?I got a set of tail lights & Brougham hood ornaments,NOS and used.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

dads86regal said:


> USO Phx stopping by...:thumbsup:




That Plaque just pops in that back window! Like Passssssssss


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

just a reminder car wash sat & sun 4/14 & 4/15 55th ave and glendale ave across from jack in the box please come out and get your car washed brfore the car shows


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

does anybody have a contenintal kit that they want to sell looking for one that will fit on a 82 monte carlo


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

:twak:


el taz said:


> just a reminder car wash sat & sun 4/14 & 4/15 55th ave and glendale ave across from jack in the box please come out and get your car washed brfore the car shows[/QUOTE/LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB GLENDALE CHAPTER AND LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB PHOENIX CHAPTER AZ WE WOULD BE THERE AT WHAT TIME


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

*8:00*



bighomies said:


> :twak:
> 
> 
> el taz said:
> ...


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

el taz said:


> bighomie
> s;15392579 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

el taz said:


> bighomies said:
> 
> 
> > :twak:
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Here's what's up for this weekend....._


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

alexperezaip said:


> That Plaque just pops in that back window! Like Passssssssss


You like that!!. Have you gone to any shows up there yet.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

dads86regal said:


> You like that!!. Have you gone to any shows up there yet.



Snow is still falling, at random times. The first Lowrider show, that I know of, does not pop off until may. Everyone is getting ready though, clicked up with HITS, and have been doing cruises every weekend. One good thing for scene here, is all the major cities are spread out, so when you cruise, everyone has few spots to go, makes for nice random caravans.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Unity picnic is on rain or shine see ya tomorrow


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

mando said:


> Unity picnic is on rain or shine see ya tomorrow


Good meeting the dudes from Unity Canada. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

mando said:


> Unity picnic is on rain or shine see ya tomorrow


What about snow


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> What about snow


strap some snow chains on them tires


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> strap some snow chains on them tires


I'm going to need them in chrome then


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_TODAY!!!!

_









_
Great weather too!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came to help me tear apart my truck and it was cool that it was able to happen in one day, Now the real fun begins.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


64sub said:


> Thanks to everyone that came to help me tear apart my truck and it was cool that it was able to happen in one day, Now the real fun begins.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> 
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Here go a few pic's from the Picnic....:thumbsup:

































































Happy Anniversary Unity CC!!!! _


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 7 guests)

chevycaprice89
bullet50
cmz
smiley602
90rivimichael

:wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up AZside, good time at unity picnic good food, music beer and kicking it with familia and homies


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you all for showing up and celebrating our 10th. Its alway a good time kicking it with the OG AZSIDE.


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

wat az side ...just rolling thru...


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Big ups to Unity on a great picnic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


unity_mike said:


> Thank you all for showing up and celebrating our 10th. Its alway a good time kicking it with the OG AZSIDE.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Big ups to Unity on a great picnic.:thumbsup:


Yezzer!! But who got the video of the de la Hoya fight! I didn't know it was on pay per view!!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like to say another bad ass time wit unity.... also the vato that found my phone thanks homie. Its good to know there still solid gente out there. get at me in a Pm.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Everyone's gearing up for this one!!!! :thumbsup:










It's gonna be a HOT one! :yes:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Posting for the Majestics Homies out in Avondale!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Thank you all for showing up and celebrating our 10th. Its alway a good time kicking it with the OG AZSIDE.


The IDENTITY Family had a great time at the picnic!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

*desert life fam wood also like to thank **unity cc... for having us there we had a good time*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTMFT!!!!!!
AZ TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


> Yezzer!! But who got the video of the de la Hoya fight! I didn't know it was on pay per view!!!!


 DAMM NEXT PIC IM GOING TO SET UP A CAGE 26x26!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


PLANJOE said:


> DAMM NEXT PIC IM GOING TO SET UP A CAGE 26x26!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._:wave:


_Coming up.... _:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

The Spring is here along with some amazing and a bit odd weather. Like many cruisers, this is perfect weather to shine up the chrome, wax the paint job and go out for a spin. Whether you got a hot-rod, lowrider, rat-rod or you’re just a spectator, nothing beats the weekend. Lucky for the ‘ITS CRU’, this weekend is another perfect example of family fun and getting together with fellow cruisers/gearheads and talking cars! Catch the ‘ITS CRU’ at the Cruise on Central brought on by Nancy Perry this Saturday the 21st! The following day on Sunday we got the Guadalupe Lowrider Car Show, one of the best family orientated car shows that is put up by the Intimidations Car Club snuggled in the heart of Guadalupe! Also, I am excited to tell you all of the new shirts that will be for sale this Spring and Summer. ‘ITS’ is teaming up with local artists to do collaborations. With that said, I had a convo with local pinstriper Ron Hernandez and he was gracious enough to lend his artistic abilities for said project. Be on the look out for that, and I will be contacting more artists as the weeks proceed. Also, be on the look out for The Felix the Gato shirt on SALE now!!!! Check out our site on the regular, and be sure to say what’s up to the fellow ‘ITS CRU’ members El Rudy, Rizo, Fat Sal and myself as we hit all the local events taking flicks! And remember to get ‘CERTIFIED”!​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

In The Streets magazine will be teaming up with local artists to bring in their own flavor along with reppin' the mag for our readers. "ITS CRU" has teamed up with local Pinstriper Ron Hernandez, in a collaboration t-shirt. After having a convo with Ron in regards, he was down for the project and threw down some cool striping. T-shirts will be a limited run and more artists to come. These shirts will be for sale this Saturday at The Cruise On Central so get your "ITS GEAR" done up by the Legendary Ron.... 

Ron is "ITS" CERTIFIED!







​


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> Yezzer!! But who got the video of the de la Hoya fight! I didn't know it was on pay per view!!!!


It was De La Hoya VS Butterbean!


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

:420:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Please come show your support this saturday april 21st at 8am till 12pm at desert horizon elementery school on 85th ave and osborn.... They will have a car wash, yardsale and Phoenix car club as well as other car clubs will be bringing out there cars all proceeds go to the autism program. AZ side please come support this event. All clubs and solo riders/z welcome.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> The Spring is here along with some amazing and a bit odd weather. Like many cruisers, this is perfect weather to shine up the chrome, wax the paint job and go out for a spin. Whether you got a hot-rod, lowrider, rat-rod or you’re just a spectator, nothing beats the weekend. Lucky for the ‘ITS CRU’, this weekend is another perfect example of family fun and getting together with fellow cruisers/gearheads and talking cars! Catch the ‘ITS CRU’ at the Cruise on Central brought on by Nancy Perry this Saturday the 21st! The following day on Sunday we got the Guadalupe Lowrider Car Show, one of the best family orientated car shows that is put up by the Intimidations Car Club snuggled in the heart of Guadalupe! Also, I am excited to tell you all of the new shirts that will be for sale this Spring and Summer. ‘ITS’ is teaming up with local artists to do collaborations. With that said, I had a convo with local pinstriper Ron Hernandez and he was gracious enough to lend his artistic abilities for said project. Be on the look out for that, and I will be contacting more artists as the weeks proceed. Also, be on the look out for The Felix the Gato shirt on SALE now!!!! Check out our site on the regular, and be sure to say what’s up to the fellow ‘ITS CRU’ members El Rudy, Rizo, Fat Sal and myself as we hit all the local events taking flicks! And remember to get ‘CERTIFIED”!​





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> In The Streets magazine will be teaming up with local artists to bring in their own flavor along with reppin' the mag for our readers. "ITS CRU" has teamed up with local Pinstriper Ron Hernandez, in a collaboration t-shirt. After having a convo with Ron in regards, he was down for the project and threw down some cool striping. T-shirts will be a limited run and more artists to come. These shirts will be for sale this Saturday at The Cruise On Central so get your "ITS GEAR" done up by the Legendary Ron....
> 
> Ron is "ITS" CERTIFIED!
> 
> ...





smiley602 said:


> Please come show your support this saturday april 21st at 8am till 12pm at desert horizon elementery school on 85th ave and osborn.... They will have a car wash, yardsale and Phoenix car club as well as other car clubs will be bringing out there cars all proceeds go to the autism program. AZ side please come support this event. All clubs and solo riders/z welcome.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Please come show your support this saturday april 21st at 8am till 12pm at desert horizon elementery school on 85th ave and osborn.... They will have a car wash, yardsale and Phoenix car club as well as other car clubs will be bringing out there cars all proceeds go to the autism program. AZ side please come support this event. All clubs and solo riders/z welcome.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Our "Pic of the Day"!


This one was shot by our very own OG Felony at the Mesa Show.... 










Yes that's the Arizona Cardinal....:cheesy:

Plus we got the Best of the Best of photo of the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show on our "Events" section!

Here's your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html









_


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

conartizt said:


> I NEED 90 Parts for 83 Caddy. Thanx


I have what u need. [email protected]


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good morning AZside ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB check-in


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Good morning AZside ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB check-in


What's up Michael? Classics checkin in also. Hope to see everyone on Central this Saturday!


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

due to child supoort, now i gotta save to get parts. Let me know what you got and what price,thanx.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> What's up Michael? Classics checkin in also. Hope to see everyone on Central this Saturday!


Was up carnal yo know good LIFE cc will be there


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX WILL B THERE.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BULLSHIT!!!!



Jajajajajjajajjjaja!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Here's what's coming up....










　













































Tomorrow....

Please come show your support this saturday april 21st at 8am till 12pm at desert horizon elementery school on 85th ave and osborn.... They will have a car wash, yardsale and Phoenix car club as well as other car clubs will be bringing out there cars all proceeds go to the autism program. AZ side please come support this event. All clubs and solo riders/z welcome.


And lets not forget "The Cruise On Central"!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> BULLSHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajajjajajjjaja!


:cheesy: x86!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

IT IS 4/20!!!  WHO GOTS THAT STICKY ICKY????? :x: I GOT 5 ON IT!!!


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up az whos got the time and place for the cruis on central


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> IT IS 4/20!!!  WHO GOTS THAT STICKY ICKY????? :x: I GOT 5 ON IT!!!






:thumbsup::wave::wave::420:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

LINCOLN91 said:


> what up az whos got the time and place for the cruis on central


Cruz on Central is 1pm-9pm.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> IT IS 4/20!!!  WHO GOTS THAT STICKY ICKY????? :x: I GOT 5 ON IT!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

bullet50 said:


> Cruz on Central is 1pm-9pm.


i thought the cruise was last weekend


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

*Cruise on Central*

where iz this taking place? need some more pix taken.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> i thought the cruise was last weekend


Canceled last Saturday because of the weather and moves to this Saturday


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....:wave:
> 
> Here's what's coming up....
> 
> ...


I wish i could roll out to this event for support as i to have Autism!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420::420:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody have a decent horncap for 64 impala


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I wish i could roll out to this event for support as i to have Autism!


Sorry to hear that homie....
Stay healthy Carnal. :happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!!!!


Please come show your support this saturday april 21st at 8am till 12pm at desert horizon elementery school on 85th ave and osborn.... They will have a car wash, yardsale and Phoenix car club as well as other car clubs will be bringing out there cars all proceeds go to the autism program. AZ side please come support this event. All clubs and solo riders/z welcome.


And lets not forget "The Cruise On Central 1-9pm!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia...._:wave:
> 
> 
> _Coming up.... _:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Sorry to hear that homie....
> Stay healthy Carnal. :happysad:


Thank's homie, i dont let it effect me though .


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Today!!!! :cheesy:










Happening now!!!!:thumbsup:

Lowrider Style is there supporting their Intimidation carnalas....





































Cruz up there.....










Wash later!!!!_


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Any pics of the hop and show plz post 
Thanks


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....:wave:
> 
> Today!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


PHOENIX CHAPTER\\MESA CHAPTER @ THE NEW CHAPTER IS GLENDALE


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Pic from today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats to the Armondo and Pedro for their wins! _:thumbsup:

_Predo's_










_Armondo's

_









_
Now a few pic's from the show....._




































_
Goodtimes!!!! _:cheesy:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

wathappen in guadlupe ????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_And so the work week starts....
Please be safe familia. _:angel:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

it was to hot ...:burn:


jachavez22 said:


> wathappen in guadlupe ????


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> it was to hot ...:burn:


Big Roach, what is the address for your shop? I need a solenoid for a Pro Hopper set up. Do you have any in stock?


----------



## LELAND...-"FR3SH...KIDD" (Jan 30, 2012)

the judges at guadlupesucked !!!


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

the show was bullshit!!! BOTTOM LINE.. they try to say; dat they hired outa town judges but all the judges were from here, plus classes were all fucked up and dey didmt even judge 60s and couple other classes as well.... fuck that show!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

LELAND...-"FR3SH...KIDD" said:


> the judges at guadlupesucked !!!


 I couldn't make the show so can you please explain why,
Just wondering and thanks


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I couldn't make the show so can you please explain why,
> Just wondering and thanks


Judges fuck up again, many cars and bike clubs got fucked over in this show I don't think will be there next year whole waist of time and money, I used to look forward to this show each year getting there at 4am kicking it with other homies and familia, never again. For a show going on this many years they should have all the judging issues in control, oh well now I know why this show gets smaller each year


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> the show was bullshit!!! BOTTOM LINE.. they try to say; dat they hired outa town judges but all the judges were from here, plus classes were all fucked up and dey didmt even judge 60s and couple other classes as well.... fuck that show!


I'm with you on that homie, we won't be there next year


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

same way with us. we like going to that show but fuck that. i hope the rest of the upcoming shows r not like this


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Fuk the Judges at the show every one got Fuk there. Never again


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

does anyone know who does custom chop tops and who does custom engraving...let me know plz thanks


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

cadillacphits said:


> does anyone know who does custom chop tops and who does custom engraving...let me know plz thanks



Swing does engraving.....seen some of his work...looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought the show overall was o.k. As far as judging goes every show someone feels they got shafted some people rightfully so. But I enter car showsfor the love of it and to show my car not for a bullshit ten dollar trophy.Never gonna please everyone.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MC83 said:


> Swing does engraving.....seen some of his work...looks good...:thumbsup:


He's also on Facebook if you want to see some of his work


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

What's good layitlow this is happy from Phoenix majestics. I paint cars everything form completes to bumpers or panels or? rims~engine parts-frames -interior pieces etc. I also do minor bodywork and panel alignment as in door gaps trunk gaps Hood gaps windows and front. End alignments. I do this on weekends and after work. So if anyone interested call 480 466 4653.
.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's a couple of piks


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Piks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

It was hot as fuck out there!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

jachavez22 said:


> same way with us. we like going to that show but fuck that. i hope the rest of the upcoming shows r not like this


hope the upcoming shows the kids have a better chance in bike category they had that bike classes all over the place some of those kids had some bad ass bikes out there,


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Some of these shows out here they don't give a breakdown on bike classes bro, that's why a lot of bikes just pull out for the big shows


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :drama:


:facepalm:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a red top optima and a yellow top optima for
sale, they are brand new and never been used. Hit me up for price 6232215261


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

im the same way ...show my rides have good time eat some good food, look at some nalga and come home to wifey....trophys are all drama and then you throw them away...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


> It was hot as fuck out there!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::wave:


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> What's good layitlow this is happy from Phoenix majestics. I paint cars everything form completes to bumpers or panels or? rims~engine parts-frames -interior pieces etc. I also do minor bodywork and panel alignment as in door gaps trunk gaps Hood gaps windows and front. End alignments. I do this on weekends and after work. So if anyone interested call 480 466 4653.
> .


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

1231 e van buren...yes..alot..602-402-5829..$10ea


bullet50 said:


> Big Roach, what is the address for your shop? I need a solenoid for a Pro Hopper set up. Do you have any in stock?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> I'm with you on that homie, we won't be there next year


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

90rivimichael said:


> Judges fuck up again, many cars and bike clubs got fucked over in this show I don't think will be there next year whole waist of time and money, I used to look forward to this show each year getting there at 4am kicking it with other homies and familia, never again. For a show going on this many years they should have all the judging issues in control, oh well now I know why this show gets smaller each year



Real talk!


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

falcon65 said:


> im the same way ...show my rides have good time eat some good food, look at some nalga and come home to wifey....trophys are all drama and then you throw them away...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whasup AZ side! Who's going to Rollin's show? We will be there!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

I see you Vato!! Lol


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Well Az just came back from chicano park in San deigo that show was bad ass lots of bad ass rides and shit load of gente in the barrio of logan damn good show...... temperatur:thumbsup:e high 64 degree all day


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> Whasup AZ side! Who's going to Rollin's show? We will be there!!


IDENTITY CC WILL BE THER:h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> I see you Vato!! Lol


Sup Arthur!!!


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

MC83 said:


> Swing does engraving.....seen some of his work...looks good...:thumbsup:



swings work


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

MC83 said:


> Swing does engraving.....seen some of his work...looks good...:thumbsup:


What's his fb


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

cadillacphits said:


> What's his fb


Swing's engraving


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> 1231 e van buren...yes..alot..602-402-5829..$10ea


Thanks Homie! I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

cadillacphits said:


> does anyone know who does custom chop tops and who does custom engraving...let me know plz thanks


I Do Engraving .Let me Know?

My Work


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


CADILLAC JAY said:


> I Do Engraving .Let me Know?
> 
> My Work


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> Whasup AZ side! Who's going to Rollin's show? We will be there!!


When is this show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here you go homie....


















_


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Whasup AZ side! Who's going to Rollin's show? We will be there!!


PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL B THERE!!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

DESERT LIFE FAM WILL BE THERE !!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> I Do Engraving .Let me Know?
> 
> My Work



:thumbsup:.......Nice


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

nice work whats your number?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Thanks Homie! I will see you tomorrow!


JDog Hydraulics.....has solenoid......$8 each #623-387-5192


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


U do clean ass work bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX WILL B THERE......


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB will be there


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

The sun and heat will defanitly be there lol jk


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

its suppost to be back in the 80degrees this weekend


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Event shirts just sent to the printers.... SM-XL $10, 2X-3X $15, 4X-5X $20........ will be available day of the show and printed on black shirts


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

SPRING INTO SUMMER CAR SHOW will be having bicycle classes as well!
16"
20"
26"
classes pending enough entrants


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

SM-XL$10, 2X-3X $15, 4X-5X $20

repost, so putting up a closer up of the shirt


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you...


cadillacphits said:


> U do clean ass work bro


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

hey get the fuck off my nuts!!!


MC83 said:


> JDog Hydraulics.....has solenoid......$8 each #623-387-5192


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> hey get the fuck off my nuts!!!


Lmao damn Roach! Tell it like it is


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> Whasup AZ side! Who's going to Rollin's show? We will be there!!


 ""MI GUSTO"" CC well be there


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Here you go homie....
> 
> ...


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> hey get the fuck off my nuts!!!


:nono::nono::nono:..........settle down


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao::rofl:


MC83 said:


> :nono::nono::nono:..........settle down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

"Pic's of the Day" :thumbsup: 

[h=2]







[/h][h=2]







[/h]






































​_​​​


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5::wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Quick glance at some Impalas @ the 2012 GUADALUPE CAR SHOW!

http://www.impalapro.com/blog/post/quick-glance----the-2012-guadalupe-arizona-car-show-with-paul/


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

wfclassics said:


> Quick glance @ the 2012 GUADALUPE CAR SHOW below!
> 
> http://www.impalapro.com/blog/post/quick-glance----the-2012-guadalupe-arizona-car-show-with-paul/


Thanks man


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

hell yeah brotha!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

AZside TTT


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Whasup AZ side! Who's going to Rollin's show? We will be there!!


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


wfclassics said:


> Quick glance at some Impalas @ the 2012 GUADALUPE CAR SHOW!
> 
> http://www.impalapro.com/blog/post/quick-glance----the-2012-guadalupe-arizona-car-show-with-paul/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> View attachment 471300
> View attachment 471301


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


wfclassics said:


> Quick glance at some Impalas @ the 2012 GUADALUPE CAR SHOW!
> 
> http://www.impalapro.com/blog/post/quick-glance----the-2012-guadalupe-arizona-car-show-with-paul/


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

+

posted some pics from the central cruise on my site.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Now up! The best pic's of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show AFTERHOP"!!!! :cheesy:

Here's your link homie's:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html














Also! One the best video we've done so far!
The Lowrider Magazine Mesa Super Show AFTERHOP 2012" Video!!!!










Here goes your link homie's:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/




Please homie's we need the hits to get advertisers so we can fund our "Say No To Drugs" campaign. If we can influence just one child not to do drugs we might save a kids future.

Thank you. :happysad:

_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> +
> 
> posted some pics from the central cruise on my site.


Cool pic's thanks for sharing Foo


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> +
> 
> posted some pics from the central cruise on my site.


Link or website didn't exist!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mijo, click on Mandos quotes at the bottom of his post. Its there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> +
> 
> posted some pics from the central cruise on my site.


GREAT PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES CAR SHOW
May 12th 2012 12 noon till 5 P.M.
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., 56TH Ave North of Beathany Home Rd.
Glendale, AZ 85301
LATINO REBEL BAND Playing Live, Carnival Rides, Food & Drinks, Raffles, Vendors & Exhibition Vehicles

Over $2000 in Cash Prizes for all makes/all models 
$1000 to BEST OF SHOW 
*Best Paint, Interior, Engine Compartment, Under Carriage, Wheels, Suspension, Trunk, Murals, 
Audio/Video, Club Display, Car Display & Club Particapation 

Cash to Best in Class

*Indoors Pre Reg $35. Outdoors Pre Reg $20. Day of Show $25. outdoors only . Group rates available
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. PRE REGISTER DEADLINE IS APRIL 29[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2012 Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
* Classes subject to change. Participant must comply to Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations
*　
　
　
　
　
　
　
*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES ANBODY NO WERE TO GET SOME WEATHER STRIPPIN FOR AN 84 MONTE


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:........................................................:sprint:


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

does anyone know where i can get a set of tornell 155/80/13 white walls for a good price


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :inout:........................................................:sprint:


He's back


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :inout:........................................................:sprint:


Welcome back bro


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

el taz said:


> does anyone know where i can get a set of tornell 155/80/13 white walls for a good price


Try Mark from AZ Connection 602-434-6530 I've bought tires from him before and the tires still look good


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

el taz said:


> does anyone know where i can get a set of tornell 155/80/13 white walls for a good price


Try Pep boys.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

monte-licious said:


> WAS UP HOMIES ANBODY NO WERE TO GET SOME WEATHER STRIPPIN FOR AN 84 MONTE


Try http://m.summitracing.com/ they have soft seal weather stripping 
Think I've also seen someone on craigslist too good luck man


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

there was a guy named tony that had sone for $201.00 but can't find his post


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright Homies. I need some help. My homeboy is looking to sell 2 aircraft pumps for hydros, and lookin for a go cart frame for his son. Anybody got any hook-ups? Everything is negoitable.


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

I almost forgot. Text me at 623-363-0823. THANKS!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I just moved to Az and i'm lookin to do my interior like a purse, who should i contact ?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :inout:........................................................:sprint:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> Alright Homies. I need some help. My homeboy is looking to sell 2 aircraft pumps for hydros, and lookin for a go cart frame for his son. Anybody got any hook-ups? Everything is negoitable.


Frank hydraulics has a tight go cart 4 sale at his shop get at him


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

el taz said:


> does anyone know where i can get a set of tornell 155/80/13 white walls for a good price


CALL 623-209-8478 AND ASK FOR TONY. HE HAS THOSE TORNELLS IN STOCK.....  TELL HIM MANDO SENT YOU. OH YEAH, HE ALSO WILL MOUNT THEM THERE!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Try Mark from AZ Connection 602-434-6530 I've bought tires from him before and the tires still look good


:biggrin: TONY HAS THE BEST PRICE ON TORNELL 155-80-13s


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Try Pep boys.


:nosad: THEY HAVE 155-80-13s BUT IN BLACKWALLS ONLY.


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES CAR SHOW
May 12th 2012 12 noon till 5 P.M.
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., 56TH Ave North of Beathany Home Rd.
Glendale, AZ 85301
LATINO REBEL BAND Playing Live, Carnival Rides, Food & Drinks, Raffles, Vendors & Exhibition Vehicles

Over $2000 in Cash Prizes for all makes/all models 
$1000 to BEST OF SHOW 
*Best Paint, Interior, Engine Compartment, Under Carriage, Wheels, Suspension, Trunk, Murals, 
Audio/Video, Club Display, Car Display & Club Particapation 

Cash to Best in Class

*Indoors Pre Reg $35. Outdoors Pre Reg $20. Day of Show $25. outdoors only . Group rates available
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. PRE REGISTER DEADLINE IS APRIL 29[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2012 Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
* Classes subject to change. Participant must comply to Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations
​


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES CAR SHOW
May 12th 2012 12 noon till 5 P.M.
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., 56TH Ave North of Beathany Home Rd.
Glendale, AZ 85301
LATINO REBEL BAND Playing Live, Carnival Rides, Food & Drinks, Raffles, Vendors & Exhibition Vehicles

Over $2000 in Cash Prizes for all makes/all models 
$1000 to BEST OF SHOW 
*Best Paint, Interior, Engine Compartment, Under Carriage, Wheels, Suspension, Trunk, Murals, 
Audio/Video, Club Display, Car Display & Club Particapation 

Cash to Best in Class

*Indoors Pre Reg $35. Outdoors Pre Reg $20. Day of Show $25. outdoors only . Group rates available
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. PRE REGISTER DEADLINE IS APRIL 29[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2012 Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
* Classes subject to change. Participant must comply to Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations
​


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I just moved to Az and i'm lookin to do my interior like a purse, who should i contact ?


Keep the shit talking in offtopic.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Welcome to AZ I wouldn't know where to recommen
> That done


Juan. This punk is a immature fuck that trolls in off topic and starts shit with everyone! Attention whore. He has gay comments on every thread!


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I just moved to Az and i'm lookin to do my interior like a purse, who should i contact ?


i forget the guy's screen name on here but if u find this guy he can point u in the right direction


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

SOME IMPALA'S @ THE UNITY 10TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:uffin::420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:



Upcoming Events! 










　








　

















　


























_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT... sup OG AZ


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:




Whats going on !!! Mr Roach .................. :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to Facebook !!!!!!!!!!!....:sprint:.. :loco:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> TTT... sup OG AZ


Got a bunch of groupies following you around bro.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Got a bunch of groupies following you around bro.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: TONY HAS THE BEST PRICE ON TORNELL 155-80-13s


:thumbsup: hell ya got mine on and they look good


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420:  BACK TO SMOKING MY BLUNT!!!  uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :420: :420:  BACK TO SMOKING MY BLUNT!!!  uffin: uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I just moved to Az and i'm lookin to do my interior like a purse, who should i contact ?


Those who know just know, those who dont know wish they did.


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking for a continental kit for 82 monte


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

SOME OF MI VIDA C.C GLOBE CHANDLER PINAL COUNTY AND YUMA COUNTY CHAPTERS AT THE 2012 GUADALUPE CAR SHOW


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE Bro!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I just moved to Az and i'm lookin to do my interior like a purse, who should i contact ?


Bell Auto Upholstery


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning Az


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

* i hope to see you there!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CARLOS VILLANUEVA said:


> SOME OF MI VIDA C.C GLOBE CHANDLER PINAL COUNTY AND YUMA COUNTY CHAPTERS AT THE 2012 GUADALUPE CAR SHOW
> View attachment 472315
> View attachment 472316
> View attachment 472320
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



__TODAY!!!!












Everyone please a safe & great weekend! :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


DeeLoc said:


> * i hope to see you there!!!*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*LAST MINUT CALL FOR CLUB'S ROLLIN OUT IN SUPPORT, SHOW'S NEXT WEEKEND!! WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!.

Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
**HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, 5th** & 6th, 2012
Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY
***
*image hosting png*
Show's Just around the corner
Hit up the topic if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html
CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
STREET KINGZ COACHELLA VALLE CA
TOGETHER LA CA
BROWN SOCIETY AZ
​


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

* Less than 6 hours till move in...shine them rides up and buff that chrome!*:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Big U will be there!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Today!!!! :thumbsup:





















__Good Luck Jamel!
Will post all over the Net!!!!
Lets get you a great turn out!!!!_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

LOWRIDERSTYLE CAR CLUB Glendale Chapter JUST CHECK IN


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

wat the *?$%@&* happen at the rollin carshow ??? nice catagories,waste of time should learn how to judge before having a show


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

jachavez22 said:


> wat the *?$%@&* happen at the rollin carshow ??? nice catagories,waste of time should learn how to judge before having a show[/QUOTE
> Aww damn!! Here we go


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

explain please??


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

I think Rollin did a good job with his show!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

45 impala:biggrin:


----------



## Show Time (Apr 14, 2012)

*1994 Fleetwood Base Windows*

Sup Everyone!

I need to get the 4 windows done on the Fleetwood at a good price, it looks like just the plastic pieces on the window shashs are broke, but I figure just might as well get the motors/regulators all done at the same time. Any recommendations on a shop with a good prices?

Thx,

-C


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

> Aww damn!! Here we go


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Badass show today rolln had a blast a lil hot but is phx !


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

The show wasn't bad but could have done better with the judging and categories... Kinda disappointed, and mis categorized.


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

COME AND CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAYO AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES WITH THE CITY OF CHANDLER AND THE ARIZONA CRUISERS ASSOCIATION. SATURDAY MAY 5th 2012 NEAR ARIZONA AVE & CHANDLER BLVD AT THE CHANDLER LIBRARY COURTYARD. MOVE IN TIME: 7AM TO 9AM. SHOW TIME: 9AM TO 4PM. TROPHY CEREMONY: 4PM TO 5PM. NO REGISTRATION FEE TO SHOW YOUR CAR AND COMPETE FOR A TROPHY!!! THERE WILL BE A CHIHUAHUA RACES * RAFFLES AND PRIZES * COME OUT SEE SOME OF THE BADDEST CARS IN ARIZONA, REPRESENTING THEIR CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Working on getting lowrider magazine judges also, bring them all out its FREE, also thinking of doing a lowrider lotto, bring them cars, bikes,, DUB and motorcycle
Bring out the familia and have a great time


Payazo.Funk said:


> COME AND CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAYO AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES WITH THE CITY OF CHANDLER AND THE ARIZONA CRUISERS ASSOCIATION. SATURDAY MAY 5th 2012 NEAR ARIZONA AVE & CHANDLER BLVD AT THE CHANDLER LIBRARY COURTYARD. MOVE IN TIME: 7AM TO 9AM. SHOW TIME: 9AM TO 4PM. TROPHY CEREMONY: 4PM TO 5PM. NO REGISTRATION FEE TO SHOW YOUR CAR AND COMPETE FOR A TROPHY!!! THERE WILL BE A CHIHUAHUA RACES * RAFFLES AND PRIZES * COME OUT SEE SOME OF THE BADDEST CARS IN ARIZONA, REPRESENTING THEIR CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Payazo.Funk said:


> COME AND CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAYO AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES WITH THE CITY OF CHANDLER AND THE ARIZONA CRUISERS ASSOCIATION. SATURDAY MAY 5th 2012 NEAR ARIZONA AVE & CHANDLER BLVD AT THE CHANDLER LIBRARY COURTYARD. MOVE IN TIME: 7AM TO 9AM. SHOW TIME: 9AM TO 4PM. TROPHY CEREMONY: 4PM TO 5PM. NO REGISTRATION FEE TO SHOW YOUR CAR AND COMPETE FOR A TROPHY!!! THERE WILL BE A CHIHUAHUA RACES * RAFFLES AND PRIZES * COME OUT SEE SOME OF THE BADDEST CARS IN ARIZONA, REPRESENTING THEIR CAR CLUBS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


_Nice Flyer!!!! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *LAST MINUT CALL FOR CLUB'S ROLLIN OUT IN SUPPORT, SHOW'S NEXT WEEKEND!! WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!.
> 
> Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> **HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


mando said:


> Badass show today rolln had a blast a lil hot but is phx !


_
Pic's? _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__"Video of the Day" :thumbsup:






Go Frank!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

First let me say that I (CLAY) was one of the judges yesterday I am not going to hide behind a screen. There were 7 of us doing all the judging were there some mistakes? YES and we know that, We did not try to fuck anybody over or intentionally fuck up score sheets the mistakes that were made were honest mistakes. Like with anything in life you learn from your mistakes and you don't make them again. I know what it is like to have MY car in a show and feel that the judging was foul so I would not do that to anybody. I apologize to those who feel we did a SHITTY JOB in regards to the judging and I hope that everybody will continue to support ROLLIN'S shows when he has them. Also getting on the computer and shit talking doesn't change anything I am always at shows so when you see me come talk to me about what we can do better so we can eliminate issues in the future I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BADASS SHOW ROLLN GOOD JOB HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!! CANT WAIT TO GET BACK TO AZ AND CRUIZE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody got Orlies shop number?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

thestrongsurvive said:


> First let me say that I (CLAY) was one of the judges yesterday I am not going to hide behind a screen. There were 7 of us doing all the judging were there some mistakes? YES and we know that, We did not try to fuck anybody over or intentionally fuck up score sheets the mistakes that were made were honest mistakes. Like with anything in life you learn from your mistakes and you don't make them again. I know what it is like to have MY car in a show and feel that the judging was foul so I would not do that to anybody. I apologize to those who feel we did a SHITTY JOB in regards to the judging and I hope that everybody will continue to support ROLLIN'S shows when he has them. Also getting on the computer and shit talking doesn't change anything I am always at shows so when you see me come talk to me about what we can do better so we can eliminate issues in the future I am always open to suggestions.


Let me start off with clay they don't make screens big enough for you to hide behind, 2nd well said, judging is the hardest thing to do at a car show


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Orlies 602-695-2752


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Rollin Spring in to summer car show pics
View attachment 473642

View attachment 473643

View attachment 473644

View attachment 473645

View attachment 473647

View attachment 473649


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

90rivimichael said:


> Rollin Spring in to summer car show pics
> View attachment 473642
> 
> View attachment 473643
> ...


no pics....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

On behalf of Roll'n I want to thank Arizona for coming out to support the show. From what I have heard and read, there was a little bit of judging mishaps, but it is the first official show, and we will take what worked and improve on what didn't work for the next show.
Again thank you for the support AZ!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> no pics....


will try it again later


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the main problem with lowrider shows is the stupid point system. Cars aren't judged by the quality of workmanship or overall appearance, if u crack ur hood trunk n doors u automatically get more points then someone, whatever happened to lookin for clean tight wiring,nice welds,cleanliness,new rubber,flawless paint.sick motors,hydros n interiors quality quality quality......why aren't cars juged this way??? But if someone decorates their cake with all the goodies they win a trophy!!! I don't fuckin understand it. Why don't u see mirrors n jackstands at hot rod shows? Because they get judged on quality. This is why lowrider shows are so frustrating. Jus my opinion


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 473724


View attachment 473725


View attachment 473726


View attachment 473727


View attachment 473728


View attachment 473729


View attachment 473730


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I think the main problem with lowrider shows is the stupid point system. Cars aren't judged by the quality of workmanship or overall appearance, if u crack ur hood trunk n doors u automatically get more points then someone, whatever happened to lookin for clean tight wiring,nice welds,cleanliness,new rubber,flawless paint.sick motors,hydros n interiors quality quality quality......why aren't cars juged this way??? But if someone decorates their cake with all the goodies they win a trophy!!! I don't fuckin understand it. Why don't u see mirrors n jackstands at hot rod shows? Because they get judged on quality. This is why lowrider shows are so frustrating. Jus my opinion


 x72


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Well said Clay x2


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*Just a few from Roll'n Lowrider Videos Spring into Summer Car Show yesterday.... -El Rudy 

Photos by Fat Sal
*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I think the main problem with lowrider shows is the stupid point system. Cars aren't judged by the quality of workmanship or overall appearance, if u crack ur hood trunk n doors u automatically get more points then someone, whatever happened to lookin for clean tight wiring,nice welds,cleanliness,new rubber,flawless paint.sick motors,hydros n interiors quality quality quality......why aren't cars juged this way??? But if someone decorates their cake with all the goodies they win a trophy!!! I don't fuckin understand it. Why don't u see mirrors n jackstands at hot rod shows? Because they get judged on quality. This is why lowrider shows are so frustrating. Jus my opinion


So true so true


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> *LAST MINUT CALL FOR CLUB'S ROLLIN OUT IN SUPPORT, SHOW'S NEXT WEEKEND!! WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!.
> 
> Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> **HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> ...


*IF YOU NEED A LITTLE BREAK FROM THE HEAT OF THE CAR SHOW, YOU CAN HIT THE COLORADO RIVER WITH THE MANY DIFFRENT RENTALS THERE, OR YOUR BOAT!*


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I think the main problem with lowrider shows is the stupid point system. Cars aren't judged by the quality of workmanship or overall appearance, if u crack ur hood trunk n doors u automatically get more points then someone, whatever happened to lookin for clean tight wiring,nice welds,cleanliness,new rubber,flawless paint.sick motors,hydros n interiors quality quality quality......why aren't cars juged this way??? But if someone decorates their cake with all the goodies they win a trophy!!! I don't fuckin understand it. Why don't u see mirrors n jackstands at hot rod shows? Because they get judged on quality. This is why lowrider shows are so frustrating. Jus my opinion



How would you measure up the quality though. How would you categorize the type of work is being shown?

This seems to be a big topic with the past couple of shows. I think it all comes down to the show that is being offered. I can understand a name brand show like the lowrider show needing to be consistent but wouldn't a show that is being thrown by a club be judged on the clubs standards? 

I have talked to hot rod guys before and they have the same complaints about judging.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I think the main problem with lowrider shows is the stupid point system. Cars aren't judged by the quality of workmanship or overall appearance, if u crack ur hood trunk n doors u automatically get more points then someone, whatever happened to lookin for clean tight wiring,nice welds,cleanliness,new rubber,flawless paint.sick motors,hydros n interiors quality quality quality......why aren't cars juged this way??? But if someone decorates their cake with all the goodies they win a trophy!!! I don't fuckin understand it. Why don't u see mirrors n jackstands at hot rod shows? Because they get judged on quality. This is why lowrider shows are so frustrating. Jus my opinion


I think the reason we dont see mirrors and jackstands at hotrod shows is those cars seldom have candy painted bellies and frames with chromed out undies.


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

Well said clay


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ed1983 said:


> BADASS SHOW ROLLN GOOD JOB HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> I think Rollin did a good job with his show!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Just thought I would drop in to throw a Fart :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Damm ! I miss the good old days ..... June 3rd 2001


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh !! Yeeeeaaaa !!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Damm ! I miss the good old days ..... June 3rd 2001


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Oh !! Yeeeeaaaa !!


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> *Working on getting lowrider magazine judges *also, bring them all out its FREE, also thinking of doing a lowrider lotto, bring them cars, bikes,, DUB and motorcycle
> Bring out the familia and have a great time


Let me know, it's getting close. If you want LRM Judges.


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

i would love to see a reality show about lowriding on tv! i ran across this and with the way the trends are now in days with reality shows its a real possibility check it out!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Payazo.Funk said:


> i would love to see a reality show about lowriding on tv! i ran across this and with the way the trends are now in days with reality shows its a real possibility check it out!


Badass video, would be tight to see a lowrider reality show as long as they followed around a positive person around who portrays a good image of the art.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What up az? Man thank you all for coming out to my show yesterday! i want to thank new image c.c for everything! Randy,juan thanks for all your help! And to all my sponsers thank you for making this show possible! As for all the comment and complaints that ive been hearing about! Im sorry if there was any mistakes or misjudgement! I will learn from the mistakes! I wasnt expecting the turn out that i got so i didnt have as many classes as i should have my mistake hey i didnt know! This is my first real show so some mistakes were gonna be made! Everyone makes them! I said it yesterday if you have any issue feel free to hit me up and let me know! Dont bash me online and behind my back let me know what i need to do better for next time! Its funny how people can go to a restuarant to eat , if the food is good they eat they pay and leave the restuarant has to assume you liked the food cause u wouldnt them that it was good! But let the food be nasty and they will for sure know about! Only the negative will be spoke on thats not coo! Dont be one sided and always so negative be positive sometimes! I made beginners mistakes and ill learn from them! Please dont stop supporting me cause i made a mistake! I wouldnt stop supporting you and or your club cause you make a mistake and thats a fact! Mistakes are a learning part of life and im telling anyone and everyone taking bad about my show what ever your issue is or was with my show I AM SORRY for that! Aside from that it was a good show with a great turn out the show had a good vibe and it was fun win or loss you know you had a goodtime people! If you didnt make it out for whatever reason i hope to see you at the next one! Thanks again for everything AZ!!! Thank you vegas,cali for coming out to!! Hope to see you all at the next one also!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

Very well said! Even the HUGE Lowrider Shows make mistakes. Its what corrections are made to eliminate the problem is what matters. Rolln U threw a 
hell of a Show! Big Props to U and your staff. I thought it was the 20th Annual Show! Great Job!


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

*Callin AZ's Finest!*

ARIZONA'S DREAM MACHINES CAR SHOW
May 12th 2012 12 noon till 5 P.M.
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., 56TH Ave North of Bethany Home Rd.
Glendale, AZ 85301
LATINO REBEL BAND, DJ DANNY BOY, Carnival Rides, Food & Drinks, Raffles, Vendors & Exhibition Vehicles

Over $2000 in Cash Prizes for all makes/all models:thumbsup:
$1000 to BEST OF SHOW 
*Trophies to Best Paint, Interior, Engine Compartment, Under Carriage, Wheels, Suspension, Trunk, Murals, Audio/Video, Club Display, Car Display & Club Particapation 

Cash to Best in Class to 9 Classes

*Outdoors Pre Reg $20.Outdoors only Day of Show $25. Inside Space Full. 
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night (Indoors Only)or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
* Classes subject to change. Participant must comply to Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations
​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ROLL'N said:


> What up az? Man thank you all for coming out to my show yesterday! i want to thank new image c.c for everything! Randy,juan thanks for all your help! And to all my sponsers thank you for making this show possible! As for all the comment and complaints that ive been hearing about! Im sorry if there was any mistakes or misjudgement! I will learn from the mistakes! I wasnt expecting the turn out that i got so i didnt have as many classes as i should have my mistake hey i didnt know! This is my first real show so some mistakes were gonna be made! Everyone makes them! I said it yesterday if you have any issue feel free to hit me up and let me know! Dont bash me online and behind my back let me know what i need to do better for next time! Its funny how people can go to a restuarant to eat , if the food is good they eat they pay and leave the restuarant has to assume you liked the food cause u wouldnt them that it was good! But let the food be nasty and they will for sure know about! Only the negative will be spoke on thats not coo! Dont be one sided and always so negative be positive sometimes! I made beginners mistakes and ill learn from them! Please dont stop supporting me cause i made a mistake! I wouldnt stop supporting you and or your club cause you make a mistake and thats a fact! Mistakes are a learning part of life and im telling anyone and everyone taking bad about my show what ever your issue is or was with my show I AM SORRY for that! Aside from that it was a good show with a great turn out the show had a good vibe and it was fun win or loss you know you had a goodtime people! If you didnt make it out for whatever reason i hope to see you at the next one! Thanks again for everything AZ!!! Thank you vegas,cali for coming out to!! Hope to see you all at the next one also!!!


I could'nt make it due to my illness homie. But i will support you anyway i can. You got alot of positive input in here homie and we got alot good gente in AZ with alot of heart & compassion.... you next show will be even bigger!!!! Big props to you and your effort. It's not easy putting a show together. 

Much Lowrider Luv & Respect.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:










　









　


_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Just a few from Roll'n Lowrider Videos Spring into Summer Car Show yesterday.... -El Rudy
> 
> Photos by Fat Sal
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Payazo.Funk said:


> i would love to see a reality show about lowriding on tv! i ran across this and with the way the trends are now in days with reality shows its a real possibility check it out!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

azrdr said:


> Let me know, it's getting close. If you want LRM Judges.


Will call today or pm you on a few hr


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

..........


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ROLL'N said:


> What up az? Man thank you all for coming out to my show yesterday! i want to thank new image c.c for everything! Randy,juan thanks for all your help! And to all my sponsers thank you for making this show possible! As for all the comment and complaints that ive been hearing about! Im sorry if there was any mistakes or misjudgement! I will learn from the mistakes! I wasnt expecting the turn out that i got so i didnt have as many classes as i should have my mistake hey i didnt know! This is my first real show so some mistakes were gonna be made! Everyone makes them! I said it yesterday if you have any issue feel free to hit me up and let me know! Dont bash me online and behind my back let me know what i need to do better for next time! Its funny how people can go to a restuarant to eat , if the food is good they eat they pay and leave the restuarant has to assume you liked the food cause u wouldnt them that it was good! But let the food be nasty and they will for sure know about! Only the negative will be spoke on thats not coo! Dont be one sided and always so negative be positive sometimes! I made beginners mistakes and ill learn from them! Please dont stop supporting me cause i made a mistake! I wouldnt stop supporting you and or your club cause you make a mistake and thats a fact! Mistakes are a learning part of life and im telling anyone and everyone taking bad about my show what ever your issue is or was with my show I AM SORRY for that! Aside from that it was a good show with a great turn out the show had a good vibe and it was fun win or loss you know you had a goodtime people! If you didnt make it out for whatever reason i hope to see you at the next one! Thanks again for everything AZ!!! Thank you vegas,cali for coming out to!! Hope to see you all at the next one also!!!


:thumbsup: VERY WELL SAID!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE CAR IN NEW MEXICO 

LINK .


[h=3]FOR SALE 1959 CHEVY BROOKEWOOD WAGON[/h]


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Free show, free entrees to show car, bike, truck, motorcycle, awards, lowrider loto, raffle, food, bring out the familia have good time, thanks to ACA all sponsor for their help in making this possible and to city of Chandler


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I think the main problem with lowrider shows is the stupid point system. Cars aren't judged by the quality of workmanship or overall appearance, if u crack ur hood trunk n doors u automatically get more points then someone, whatever happened to lookin for clean tight wiring,nice welds,cleanliness,new rubber,flawless paint.sick motors,hydros n interiors quality quality quality......why aren't cars juged this way??? But if someone decorates their cake with all the goodies they win a trophy!!! I don't fuckin understand it. Why don't u see mirrors n jackstands at hot rod shows? Because they get judged on quality. This is why lowrider shows are so frustrating. Jus my opinion


can't judge what you can't see, some people with really nice cars and paint jobs just roll in and lay it assuming judges know whats under the hood or undercarridge ... just my .02


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

1968custom said:


> How would you measure up the quality though. How would you categorize the type of work is being shown?
> 
> This seems to be a big topic with the past couple of shows. I think it all comes down to the show that is being offered. I can understand a name brand show like the lowrider show needing to be consistent but wouldn't a show that is being thrown by a club be judged on the clubs standards?
> 
> I have talked to hot rod guys before and they have the same complaints about judging.


well all i have to say is if a person doesnt know how to measure the difference in quality,they have no business judging cars. its just common sense,paying attention to the details.




Justin-Az said:


> I think the reason we dont see mirrors and jackstands at hotrod shows is those cars seldom have candy painted bellies and frames with chromed out undies.


:roflmao::roflmao:come on justin, crawl your ass under a nice hotrod someday,youll be surprised on the amount of fabrication & detail thats under there!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

elphoenixquetzal
Teamblowme602+ 
:wave: what up frank


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

Flex Dogg said:


> can't judge what you can't see, some people with really nice cars and paint jobs just roll in and lay it assuming judges know whats under the hood or undercarridge ... just my .02


i agree with you 100% bro, but im talkin about the comparison of what is being shown. motor,trunk,etc. and the display should have nothing to do with the car winning an award, otherwise im gonna hire a home decorator for the next show lol.......


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> i agree with you 100% bro, but im talkin about the comparison of what is being shown. motor,trunk,etc. and the display should have nothing to do with the car winning an award, otherwise im gonna hire a home decorator for the next show lol.......


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm selling my 77 Lincoln Mark V. If anyone wants a project or a parts car, it has 400M motor and tranny. AZ title. I will only sell whole, as I live in CA now and my friend who has the car in North Phoenix is busy. 

$400

Pics of car are in my signature.


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> i agree with you 100% bro, but im talkin about the comparison of what is being shown. motor,trunk,etc. and the display should have nothing to do with the car winning an award, otherwise im gonna hire a home decorator for the next show lol.......


 THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT ANT ( LMAO ) !!!!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE I HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLN WITH MY SPIRIT BROTHA'S WE ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME
NO MATTER WHAT SHOW OR HOP WERE @ WE STAY POSITIVE AN ALWAYS SHOW SUPPORT ( GOT TO SHOW SUPPORT TO GET SUPPORT RIGHT ) AN EVERYONE KNOWS SPIRIT/TEAM BLOW ME IS EVERYWHERE IN THE STREET'S ( SUPPORTING ) RAIN OR SHINE THIS IS WHAT WE DO !!!! HOW MANY CLUBS/PEOPLE CAN SAY THAT ? AN WE NEVER SAID WE DID'NT LIKE THE SHOW ROLLN JUST SOME JUDGING ISSUES THAT WE LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT NIGHT THAT'S ALL . SO I HOPE THAT BASHING AN BEHIND THE BACK SHIT WASNT MENT FOR US ?


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

ROLL'N said:


> What up az? Man thank you all for coming out to my show yesterday! i want to thank new image c.c for everything! Randy,juan thanks for all your help! And to all my sponsers thank you for making this show possible! As for all the comment and complaints that ive been hearing about! Im sorry if there was any mistakes or misjudgement! I will learn from the mistakes! I wasnt expecting the turn out that i got so i didnt have as many classes as i should have my mistake hey i didnt know! This is my first real show so some mistakes were gonna be made! Everyone makes them! I said it yesterday if you have any issue feel free to hit me up and let me know! Dont bash me online and behind my back let me know what i need to do better for next time! Its funny how people can go to a restuarant to eat , if the food is good they eat they pay and leave the restuarant has to assume you liked the food cause u wouldnt them that it was good! But let the food be nasty and they will for sure know about! Only the negative will be spoke on thats not coo! Dont be one sided and always so negative be positive sometimes! I made beginners mistakes and ill learn from them! Please dont stop supporting me cause i made a mistake! I wouldnt stop supporting you and or your club cause you make a mistake and thats a fact! Mistakes are a learning part of life and im telling anyone and everyone taking bad about my show what ever your issue is or was with my show I AM SORRY for that! Aside from that it was a good show with a great turn out the show had a good vibe and it was fun win or loss you know you had a goodtime people! If you didnt make it out for whatever reason i hope to see you at the next one! Thanks again for everything AZ!!! Thank you vegas,cali for coming out to!! Hope to see you all at the next one also!!!


rollin i dont think nobody talking bad about your show it was a good show i had a good time after the show you came up to me and apologize for the judges and i told you i dont care about the trophies but now that you promote your own car show you need to listen to both sides good or bad FRANKS HYDRAULICS/TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone knows there's only a couple shows that some what goes by the official rule book. And the judges/members who are there, taking time away from fam kids jobs ect... looking at the cars have a lot to do, not only judging but trying to do sum p/r at the same time. Everyone human and makes mistakes. If there was any. Just do like we did back in the day. Just like nosing up. Meet at a neutral car show and see how the other judges or people's choice see it. I'd rather worry about Rollin my shit than a award. Just my opinion. Like Sevillas back in the day. NO CRY BABIES


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

under your car should be just as tight as the top.....im just saying


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

May 12th 2012 12 noon till 5 P.M.
Park 'n Swap Glendale
6112 North 56th Ave., 56TH Ave North of Bethany Home Rd.
Glendale, AZ 85301
LATINO REBEL BAND, DJ DANNY BOY, Carnival Rides, Food & Drinks, Raffles, Vendors & Exhibition Vehicles

Over $2000 in Cash Prizes for all makes/all models:thumbsup:
$1000 to BEST OF SHOW 
*Trophies to Best Paint, Interior, Engine Compartment,  Under Carriage, Wheels, Suspension, Trunk, Murals, Audio/Video, Club Display, Car Display & Club Particapation 

Cash to Best in Class to 9 Classes

*Outdoors Pre Reg $20.Outdoors only Day of Show $25. Inside Space Full. 
Bikes, Trikes & Peddles $15. Pre register online at KONNECTEDENTERTAINMENT.NET 
Early Move in on Friday night (Indoors Only)or Sat from 7am till 11:30am for Info and vendors call Chris 602.565.2835
* Classes subject to change. Participant must comply to Konnected Ent. & Park N Swaps Rules and Regulations


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats good AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE......


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!  SO WHO IS GONNA WIN THE FIGHT THIS WEEKEND? :x:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!  SO WHO IS GONNA WIN THE FIGHT THIS WEEKEND? :x:


i am:biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i am:biggrin:


:rimshot: OOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!  SO WHO IS GONNA WIN THE FIGHT THIS WEEKEND? :x:


 IN THE UFC !!!!!!!!!!!! F-BOXING!!!!LOL


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6 (Jan 23, 2007)

DUKES car show Peoples choice Oct 14th for those that can't make it 2 Vegas flyer and info coming soon all welcome DUKES GLENDALE CHAPTER


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

mike(p) said:


> THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT ANT ( LMAO ) !!!!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE I HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLN WITH MY SPIRIT BROTHA'S WE ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME
> NO MATTER WHAT SHOW OR HOP WERE @ WE STAY POSITIVE AN ALWAYS SHOW SUPPORT ( GOT TO SHOW SUPPORT TO GET SUPPORT RIGHT ) AN EVERYONE KNOWS SPIRIT/TEAM BLOW ME IS EVERYWHERE IN THE STREET'S ( SUPPORTING ) RAIN OR SHINE THIS IS WHAT WE DO !!!! HOW MANY CLUBS/PEOPLE CAN SAY THAT ? AN WE NEVER SAID WE DID'NT LIKE THE SHOW ROLLN JUST SOME JUDGING ISSUES THAT WE LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT NIGHT THAT'S ALL . SO I HOPE THAT BASHING AN BEHIND THE BACK SHIT WASNT MENT FOR US ?


* i know you didn't say that, and no its a few different people/clubs! but all i am asking is to let me know what i can do to be better just as you all did with my DVDs over the years people wanted to see more cruising and show footage (Done)! so that's all and yes we did talk and thank you for what you all let me know!! hope to see you all at my next one!!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Roll'n i don't think nobody talking bad about your show it was a good show i had a good time after the show you came up to me and apologize for the judges and i told you i don't care about the trophies but now that you promote your own car show you need to listen to both sides good or bad FRANKS HYDRAULICS/TEAM BLOW ME


*That is correct frank! Thank you and Spirit C.C for coming out to my show and after hop i do appreciate your input and advice on everything! Hope to see you again at my next event!!!* *Man who took that pic in your avatar frank? J/K*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

jachavez22 said:


> wat the *?$%@&* happen at the rollin carshow ??? nice catagories,waste of time should learn how to judge before having a show


*Man! thank you! So you feel i should have had more categories? Well i will have more classes at my next show! Im sorry you felt you wasted your time coming out to support my event! i will be at desert life c.c event to support when ever they take place!!!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> I think Rollin did a good job with his show!!





mando said:


> Badass show today rolln had a blast a lil hot but is phx !





FOOLISH ONE said:


> The show wasn't bad but could have done better with the judging and categories... Kinda disappointed, and mis categorized.


*Thank you all for the positive feed back! and thank you for coming out to the show!!!!! Glad you all had a good time!
Good life i will fix that on the next one i will also put it on the flyer what classes will be so that if i miss a class we can fix it before the show!!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> I think Rollin did a good job with his show!!





mando said:


> Badass show today rolln had a blast a lil hot but is phx !





FOOLISH ONE said:


> The show wasn't bad but could have done better with the judging and categories... Kinda disappointed, and mis categorized.





ed1983 said:


> BADASS SHOW ROLLN GOOD JOB HOMIE:thumbsup:





DeeLoc said:


> On behalf of Roll'n I want to thank Arizona for coming out to support the show. From what I have heard and read, there was a little bit of judging mishaps, but it is the first official show, and we will take what worked and improve on what didn't work for the next show.
> Again thank you for the support AZ!!!





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Just a few from Roll'n Lowrider Videos Spring into Summer Car Show yesterday.... -El Rudy
> 
> Photos by Fat Sal
> *





KONNECTED ENT said:


> Very well said! Even the HUGE Lowrider Shows make mistakes. Its what corrections are made to eliminate the problem is what matters. Rolln U threw a
> hell of a Show! Big Props to U and your staff. I thought it was the 20th Annual Show! Great Job!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: *Thank you guys all!!!*


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: QUE PASA AZ SIDE!!!  SO WHO IS GONNA WIN THE FIGHT THIS WEEKEND? :x:




I want to see that Mayweather get laid out!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> I want to see that Mayweather get laid out!!!!


X90


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I could'nt make it due to my illness homie. But i will support you anyway i can. You got alot of positive input in here homie and we got alot good gente in AZ with alot of heart & compassion.... you next show will be even bigger!!!! Big props to you and your effort. It's not easy putting a show together.
> 
> Much Lowrider Luv & Respect.... :thumbsup:


thank you hector I appreciate your support! I understand if you're sick I hope you get better soon! it was a really good show! I hope to see you at the next 1 thanks!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

aztecsef1 said:


> I want to see that Mayweather get laid out!!!!


if anyone wants to bet I got mayweather!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my brothers going to the fight..hopefully mayweather loses...also,....... i miss torta tuesdays..


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

ROLL'N said:


> if anyone wants to bed I got mayweather!



MAYWEATHER BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

GO Bobbaboowe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ROLL'N said:


> if anyone wants to bed I got mayweather!


"bed". ? Lol!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> "bed". ? Lol!


bet I'm sorry it is this stupid smartphone


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

aztecsef1 said:


> I want to see that Mayweather get laid out!!!!


me to but he gots this one


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ROLL'N said:


> bet I'm sorry it is this stupid smartphone


Happens to me all the time!


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

mayweather too fast.......


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 badd ass pic Mando


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


4FLEETLINE6 said:


> DUKES car show Peoples choice Oct 14th for those that can't make it 2 Vegas flyer and info coming soon all welcome DUKES GLENDALE CHAPTER


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> badd ass pic Mando


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ROLL'N said:


> thank you hector I appreciate your support! I understand if you're sick I hope you get better soon! it was a really good show! I hope to see you at the next 1 thanks!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__If you were'nt at the Guad Show....
Now you will! __:cheesy:

__"Video of the Day"! :thumbsup:






This one was done by one of the Mesa members! Nice job Orencio! :worship:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

=)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


(scenerio)
Mando: Ay Luna lets go we we got what we need lets go.
Al: NO!!! I am staying here! I am not going no where........this.......this is my new home.
Mando:Not again, everytime.........CLICK!!(takes picture)


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> my brothers going to the fight..hopefully mayweather loses...also,....... i miss torta tuesdays..


X64 on both!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> (scenerio)
> Mando: Ay Luna lets go we we got what we need lets go.
> Al: NO!!! I am staying here! I am not going no where........this.......this is my new home.
> Mando:Not again, everytime.........CLICK!!(takes picture)



YOU GOT IT WRONG,,,,,REMEMBER THE CHRISTMAS STORY WHEN THE LIL KID GETS HIS TUNG STUCK TO THE POLE IN THE WINTER,,SAME THING DIFFERENT END :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tomarrow is the setup and first day of the laughlin de mayo car show!! see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU DO THIS FOR??? 
NEXT WEEKEND IS A CAR SHOW AT THE INDOOR SWAP MEET. LET'S ALL GET OUR RIDES/BIKES/PEDALCARS/MOTORCYCLES READY!! BUT PLEASE REMEMBER WHAT WE DO THIS FOR! WE LOVE TO SHOW, HANG OUT WITH OUR FRIENDS
AND FAMILIES. LISTEN TO THE JAMS. WATCH THE PUBLIC LOOK AT OUR RIDES. THEY ADMIRE THE EFFORT. THE SWEAT. MONEY AND LOVE WE PUT INTO THEM! DON'T RUIN THE GOOD TIMES WE ALL HAVE BECAUSE THE TROPHY DIDN'T GO TO YOU. YOU WENT TO THE SHOW BECAUSE SOME PEOPLE WORKED THIER ASSES OFF TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE PEOPLE BEHIND HE SCENES. THE FRIENDS AND FAMILIES THAT HELPED. WHAT WOULD YOU DO EACH WEEKEND IF THESE CLUBS AND PROMOTERS DIDNT PUT ON THESE SHOWS? COMPLAINING THAT THERE AINT NO SHOWS?? STEP IN THE SHOES OF THE CLUBS AND PROMOTERS THAT PUT THESE SHOWS ON. YOU WILL SEE WHAT IT TAKES TO DO IT AND WILL RESPECT THEM. YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT IT TAKES. IF NOT. GO OUT TO THE SHOWS AND ENJOY IT! HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH YOUR CLUB. FAMILY AND FRIENDS. THIS IS WHY WE DO IT!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE! PEACE!!


TATA LUNA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

YA I MISS OUT ON A GANG OF SHOWS... AND IT BUMS ME OUT,, BUT IT BUMS ME OUT EVEN MORE WHEN WE THA AZ SIDE IS AT ENDZ,,,, I GREW UP TILL I WAS 13 IN CALI,,, I KNOW THE POLITICS OVER THER,,,, HERE IT IS DIFFERENT,,, IM GLAD I LIVE HERE... THE SCENE IS STILL THE PASSION THAT IT IS OVER THERE JUST WITH ALOT LESS SHIT TALKIN,, AND ALOT MORE UNITY(and no mikey you aint gettin no damn beer from me you can kiss my,,,,,hey how how u been anyways,,,,and the chrome undies look dope,,, on ur ride too!!) anyways im not knockin cali or anyother place,, iT really dont matter what i think, im just sayin,,, the fact that we all get along and love the same thing and bring our kids and familys and friends into this,,, at the end of the day,,, its still.....LOW AND SLOW!!!!!!!!! EXCEPT THEM UNITY GUYS BIG BEN AND MIKEY THEY DRIVE LIKE THERES A CHICKEN AND BEER SALE!!!!!!!!!!!

:420:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo fellas , my fb is locked cant get inn from international webb but ama try to get back to all my ppls shortly, im here for 2 weeks but monday ill get the results , hopefully it aint longer but for the mean time ama take care of what i gotta take care of here n when i get back to the states ill start painting again, once i get to my fb ill get ahold of everyone , i got parts that need to be gotten frm hm but for the mean time my wife willl take care of things for me till im done here , worst case sinnario i get sentenced 3 months but its all good time will fly by , pm me any questions for those who need to get at me , till then will leave it at this n ama take care of this situation , thx for your time fellas ,ill get ahold of juan , gibby , larry , george , n a few more i apollogize for the short notice but i only got a couple weeks to notice too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Lunas64 said:


> WHAT DO YOU DO THIS FOR???
> NEXT WEEKEND IS A CAR SHOW AT THE INDOOR SWAP MEET. LET'S ALL GET OUR RIDES/BIKES/PEDALCARS/MOTORCYCLES READY!! BUT PLEASE REMEMBER WHAT WE DO THIS FOR! WE LOVE TO SHOW, HANG OUT WITH OUR FRIENDS
> AND FAMILIES. LISTEN TO THE JAMS. WATCH THE PUBLIC LOOK AT OUR RIDES. THEY ADMIRE THE EFFORT. THE SWEAT. MONEY AND LOVE WE PUT INTO THEM! DON'T RUIN THE GOOD TIMES WE ALL HAVE BECAUSE THE TROPHY DIDN'T GO TO YOU. YOU WENT TO THE SHOW BECAUSE SOME PEOPLE WORKED THIER ASSES OFF TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE PEOPLE BEHIND HE SCENES. THE FRIENDS AND FAMILIES THAT HELPED. WHAT WOULD YOU DO EACH WEEKEND IF THESE CLUBS AND PROMOTERS DIDNT PUT ON THESE SHOWS? COMPLAINING THAT THERE AINT NO SHOWS?? STEP IN THE SHOES OF THE CLUBS AND PROMOTERS THAT PUT THESE SHOWS ON. YOU WILL SEE WHAT IT TAKES TO DO IT AND WILL RESPECT THEM. YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT IT TAKES. IF NOT. GO OUT TO THE SHOWS AND ENJOY IT! HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH YOUR CLUB. FAMILY AND FRIENDS. THIS IS WHY WE DO IT!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE! PEACE!!
> 
> ...



Well said Tata! Seems like everyone is crying over a $2 dollar trophy nowadays... :tears: hno:


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

*save the date...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
 any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia:thumbsup:*


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE......


what car show was this


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

...............


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt I feel u art (no ****) I miss out in a lot if shows cuz of work n my family now but my time will come. Lol


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

What up AZ looking for bumper fillers for a 85 regal if anyone has any for sale or knows where I can look let me know thx


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody got new 6" cylinders with 3/8 in stock? let me know.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Upcoming Events....









　

















　


















_*save the date...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia*_:thumbsup:

_
_Please be safe this weekend....:angel:_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Morning AZ. Good Life CC stoppin by


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> WHAT DO YOU DO THIS FOR???
> NEXT WEEKEND IS A CAR SHOW AT THE INDOOR SWAP MEET. LET'S ALL GET OUR RIDES/BIKES/PEDALCARS/MOTORCYCLES READY!! BUT PLEASE REMEMBER WHAT WE DO THIS FOR! WE LOVE TO SHOW, HANG OUT WITH OUR FRIENDS
> AND FAMILIES. LISTEN TO THE JAMS. WATCH THE PUBLIC LOOK AT OUR RIDES. THEY ADMIRE THE EFFORT. THE SWEAT. MONEY AND LOVE WE PUT INTO THEM! DON'T RUIN THE GOOD TIMES WE ALL HAVE BECAUSE THE TROPHY DIDN'T GO TO YOU. YOU WENT TO THE SHOW BECAUSE SOME PEOPLE WORKED THIER ASSES OFF TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE PEOPLE BEHIND HE SCENES. THE FRIENDS AND FAMILIES THAT HELPED. WHAT WOULD YOU DO EACH WEEKEND IF THESE CLUBS AND PROMOTERS DIDNT PUT ON THESE SHOWS? COMPLAINING THAT THERE AINT NO SHOWS?? STEP IN THE SHOES OF THE CLUBS AND PROMOTERS THAT PUT THESE SHOWS ON. YOU WILL SEE WHAT IT TAKES TO DO IT AND WILL RESPECT THEM. YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT IT TAKES. IF NOT. GO OUT TO THE SHOWS AND ENJOY IT! HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH YOUR CLUB. FAMILY AND FRIENDS. THIS IS WHY WE DO IT!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE! PEACE!!
> 
> ...


Ok ok I hear you and I concur Tatta but no need to yell 
take the CAPS LOCK off, I'm with you though I don't even go for the awards I let my kids go up and get them but on the other hand I don't think everyone is complaining about not getting an award but just about the all the mistakes done but what everyone doesn't know is about how hard it is to be a judge with all the comp/ out their if my 63 loses to a luxury truck then I laugh it off especially because I know it's a mistake but mistakes happen and maybe someone who knows what's what in cadigories should look into the cadigories and awards that are going to be given before any of them are handed out so no one gets upset


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey was up azside i was the one that made that com on the rollin show it came out worng but it wasnt to bash on him i dont even know him. that being said im down to go hang out with homies but thats wat pinc and show n shines are for when u say carshow its something eles we all have comp in us. i think you should know wat cadigories you can have befor you thro a show. it wasint about rollin show look at the guad show something.so rollin i didnt mean it to you it was all show. 20 bucks anit nothing or a 2 doller award but it takes time to go and fix your rider and show ur rider thats why i think peps on here have not left this topic alone. rollin once more i did not mean it to you or your guys it was all shows. i love lowridering i think we all do thats why we do it..so once more sorry


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> X64 on both!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

jachavez22 said:


> hey was up azside i was the one that made that com on the rollin show it came out worng but it wasnt to bash on him i dont even know him. that being said im down to go hang out with homies but thats wat pinc and show n shines are for when u say carshow its something eles we all have comp in us. i think you should know wat cadigories you can have befor you thro a show. it wasint about rollin show look at the guad show something.so rollin i didnt mean it to you it was all show. 20 bucks anit nothing or a 2 doller award but it takes time to go and fix your rider and show ur rider thats why i think peps on here have not left this topic alone. rollin once more i did not mean it to you or your guys it was all shows. i love lowridering i think we all do thats why we do it..so once more sorry


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YOU GOT IT WRONG,,,,,REMEMBER THE CHRISTMAS STORY WHEN THE LIL KID GETS HIS TUNG STUCK TO THE POLE IN THE WINTER,,SAME THING DIFFERENT END :thumbsup:


 lmao


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey! All you get the f off of your BuLLSHIT soap boxes and STFU!!!!!!!

LmFAO!!!! 

Jajajajajajajajaaja'. Bullshit bullshit bullshit bullshit bullshit bullshit bullshit bullshit that's all this is these days!


Just Ride and if you don't like the way we roll fuck off!


Yours truly


Art Buck and I don't give a fuck!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh yea did I say.......let's bring back Torta Tuesday and all the fun that used to go down in the Az-side?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Oh yea did I say.......let's bring back Torta Tuesday and all the fun that used to go down in the Az-side?


co sighned!!!!!!!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Oh yea did I say.......let's bring back Torta Tuesday and all the fun that used to go down in the Az-side?


X 64


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Hey! All you get the f off of your BuLLSHIT soap boxes and STFU!!!!!!!
> 
> LmFAO!!!!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:.........


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Hey! All you get the f off of your BuLLSHIT soap boxes and STFU!!!!!!!
> 
> LmFAO!!!!
> 
> ...


 Your rite we should bring back torta Tuesday


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wide ass Wednesday. Thick ass Thursday. Fine ass Friday!! And all the old good times this thread uses to have! Yezzer Art Buck!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> Wide ass Wednesday. Thick ass Thursday. Fine ass Friday!! And all the old good times this thread uses to have! Yezzer Art Buck!


Thats what I'm talking about! I used to love checking out LIL on my breaks at work! Check out the nalga and read the funny chit people would say then throw in my $0.02


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Az Ttt*

:drama::drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> YOU GOT IT WRONG,,,,,REMEMBER THE CHRISTMAS STORY WHEN THE LIL KID GETS HIS TUNG STUCK TO THE POLE IN THE WINTER,,SAME THING DIFFERENT END :thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:

TODAY!!!!









　









Happy Cinco De Mayo Raza!!!!









_


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is my 2 cents, [email protected]&$ Mayweather!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Wide ass Wednesday. Thick ass Thursday. Fine ass Friday!! And all the old good times this thread uses to have! Yezzer Art Buck!




:thumbsup:.....................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

dads86regal said:


> :drama::drama:




:rofl:........ I know rite :scrutinize:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay !! homies ....
Im looking for two 12" speakers in a box to go in my cutlass.
Or 10" s .. with a box .:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

who won the fight?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TUUUUUUESDAYS!!!!!! ARE COMING BACK! !!!!!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

lunas new bike


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> who won the fight?


Yeah who Won. I was at f#!+en wrk. 





AZ ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


She won the fight she's one bad, wash your mouth, happy 5 of mayo fools


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great and safe Cinco


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

mayweathet won but cotto gave him a good run for his money and he maid weather bleed lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Hope everyone had a great and safe Cinco


Hell ya, good times good to wake up to some tortas thanks Mando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!!!!










__or THE WASH! :thumbsup:

Congrats to my Mesa Az Chapter for their big wins yesterday! :worship:











Please be safe....:angel:

_


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this one! We will be doing a hop aswell at this show more info and flyer will be posted up soon! So lock in the date!!!


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

:fool2:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you Jacob, Martin, Jose Cortez, ACA, Phoeniquera Classics CC, Arizona Good Life CC, Silent Breeze CC, Life CC, Lowrider Style CC, Dukes CC, Redeemed CC, Rogue Nation CC, I know I'm forgetting a few more clubs and solo riders for coming out to the Chandler cinco de mayo car show yesterday had a great time kicking it, hope next year will be even bigger, stay low and slow


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

My prayers and condolences go out to the family of Steve Schmitz(Rug Burns) and all of the Society C.C. family


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest. 

We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.

R.I.P Steve Schmitz

Paz, 
Bobby Quihuis
Society CC Prez


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about That .My prayers and condolences go out to Steve's Family and to Society C.C.
Rollerz Only will be there to support you guys. if there's anything i can do to help. just let me know. Jay


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers and condolences go out to Steve's Family and to Society C.C.

Goodlife cc will be there also. If anything is need by the club or family let us know. We will do anything we can to help.


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

steve was a goodman always helped out if you needed something he was ther we go back 11yrs ago when i was in my prime of lowriding he did my hydraulics for my lincoln berrylicious he will be missed


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


_From the Founder and Members of Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club our prayers go out to him and his familia....:angel:


















_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss society, let's us know when the show is, Majestics will be there to support....


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss my condolence to all the friends and family may he REST IN PEACE


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the Family and all the lowrider community. R.I.P. Steve.

Mi Gusto


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

My Condolences to his family and his Society CC family. RIP LOWRIDER HOMIE!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry for ur loss may he rest in peace


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...



Identity C.C. express our prayers & condolences to the Schmitz Family and the Society C.C. Family.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Just want to say thanks to Chris from Phoenix Prime. He helped me drop in some new cylinders yesterday. Homie opened up his house and garage so I could get the blazer back on the road! Thanks again homie! Much Respect! 

BigMando Identity C.C.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss our prayers go out to Steve and his familia and the Society CC familia from all of ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CC 



azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

sorry for your loss homie. my prayes to you guys and his fam


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Just want to say thanks to Chris from Phoenix Prime. He helped me drop in some new cylinders yesterday. Homie opened up his house and garage so I could get the blazer back on the road! Thanks again homie! Much Respect!
> 
> BigMando Identity C.C.
> 
> View attachment 476665


Cool!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


Condolences go out to Steve's loved ones and to Society CC. May he rest in peace. 

Your homies,
Phoenix Riderz .


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


i think this is my favorite pic you posted mando..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ROLL'N said:


> Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this one! We will be doing a hop aswell at this show more info and flyer will be posted up soon! So lock in the date!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Here is my 2 cents, [email protected]&$ Mayweather!!


co :h5:signed..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i wish tata was 50 yrs younger,,,,,,,wait waht,,,,, damn if he was he'd kick my ass for all the BULLSHIT i be talkin!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> TUUUUUUESDAYS!!!!!! ARE COMING BACK! !!!!!!!




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE? PM ME


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> co :h5:signed..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i wish tata was 50 yrs younger,,,,,,,wait waht,,,,, damn if he was he'd kick my ass for all the BULLSHIT i be talkin!!!


hahhahahah


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

got 66 impala for sale, if intrested? 602-451-3080


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks but my homeboy is fixed on getting a 63 or 64


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> got 66 impala for sale, if intrested? 602-451-3080


Would u be interested in a trade


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

4 1960 impala hubcaps in good condition for sale hit me up if your interested I'm located in az


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mrsinecle said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE? PM ME


Theres some for sale on the Phoenix Craigslist


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

*R.I.P 
STEVE! *Details about the services will be updated and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as he is laid to rest.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 476779
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


You could almost smell it now... haha


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

STEVE aka POPS SCHMITZ YOU WILL TRULY BE MISSED .....:angel:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


From: TODA MADRE C.C 
sorry for your lost our prayer go out to his family and the Society c.c 
May he ride in peace..


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


> Theres some for sale on the Phoenix Craigslist


THANKS


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

*Funeral is at Holy Cross @ 10 am Friday 5/11/12 On Power South of the US 60....followed by a process to Queen of Heaven Cemetary Baseline and Stapley.*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. MY CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY. I HAVE MET STEVE AND HE WAS A VERY COOL GUY. MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE! :angel:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHY WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY!!!! :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that my prayers are with the family were here if you guys need anything


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

[h=6]Hey everybody, here is a link to donate anything you can toward the Schmitz family. 

http://www.gofundme.com/m7aeg[/h]


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

*Funeral for Steve is at Holy Cross @ 10 am Friday 5/11/12 On Power South of the US 60....followed by a process to Queen of Heaven Cemetary Baseline and Stapley.
*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


playboi13 said:


> i think this is my favorite pic you posted mando..


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD AZ DOES ANYBODY HAVE A USED SET OF 13S FOR SALE DONT HAVE TO BE PRETTY JUST NEED THEM TO MOVE CAR AROUND


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__It's Torta Tuesday!!!!_ :biggrin:











_









*







*
*







*










*







*











*







*

















​​​​



_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy Torta Tuesday AZ siders!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Happy Torta Tuesday AZ siders!


Like, oh wait I'm not on Facebook Happy Torta Tuesday Foo


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

happy torta tuesday homies...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

does anyone have fish desighns phone number.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY TORTA TUESDAY:biggrin::run::boink::fool2:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


 damn... booty look like some bongo drums.. id like to sit behind her and beat on that


----------



## Mamaroc66 (May 26, 2011)

Steve will definately be missed... The Schmitz have always been like familia to us... I cannot fathom what they are going threw. Please keep us posted on any fundraisers you are planning. L.I.F.E CC


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh shit! Torta tuesdays are back.


----------



## Mamaroc66 (May 26, 2011)

azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...




Our Condolences go out to Schmitz Family we have known them for years and we pray for STRENGTH to get them threw these hard times. Steve was a GREAT MAN and FATHER we are so sorry for their loss and yours Society CC. May Steve rest in peace. 
L.I.F.E. CC will be there to show support. Please let us know of any fundraisers as well.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Unity c.c. has your guys back. Let us know if you need anything. Our toughts and prayers are with you guys and him and his family.


azrdr said:


> IT IS WITH A HEAVY HEART, To let everyone know we have lost someone today in the lowriding world who represented to the fullest in out lifestyle! Steve Schmitz ( Rug Burnz). Steve was in a serious car accident 3 weeks ago and past on today. He was one of the strongest , kindess men I have ever known, he will be missed dearly! I will post up details about the services and will welcome any Riders wanting to cruise there ride in the precession as we lay him to rest.
> 
> We will also be throwing a show to raise funds for the family in the next 2 weeks and I will be asking for your support in this time of need. Big Mando will working on the flyer for me, so please be on the lookout for details, Thank You.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up mike long time no see.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

unity_mike said:


> Oh shit! Torta tuesdays are back.


X 64. Hell yea


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> X 64. Hell yea


X87 

AZ ttmft


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


unity_mike said:


> Oh shit! Torta tuesdays are back.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Morning Az side!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....




















_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Morning AZ. Good Life CC checkin in


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ Please welcome another new edition to our Az familia: The Graham Az Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up homie, was up AZ side


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

AZ ttmft


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _ Please welcome another new edition to our Az familia: The Graham Az Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


So you have a Safford and a Graham County chapter? Cool


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Those look like safford cars that where in the safford Chapter


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One was but broke off and started his own chapter. The Safford chapter is getting big. They'll be at the Superior Show this year.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

That WAs up..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody in here have a tan big-body caddy for sale down on Mesa Drive?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHERE ARE ALL THE OF AZ SIDE MAÑIACOS AT!?!?!? :naughty:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _ Please welcome another new edition to our Az familia: The Graham Az Chapter!!!!_:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHERE ARE ALL THE OF AZ SIDE MAÑIACOS AT!?!?!? :naughty:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


thats quite a nice nalgona


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










WELL THIS IS MY LAST PIC FOR TODAY!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


>


Nice pics Homie! Now I gotta hit something other than switches!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> thats quite a nice nalgona


:yes:  I WOULD :fool2: SQUIRT "BABY BATTER" ALL OVER THOSE NALGAS!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHERE ARE ALL THE OF AZ SIDE MAÑIACOS AT!?!?!? :naughty:
> 
> 
> __
> ...





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...



The Torta Slayer has returned


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*AZSIDE Here is the info for the Show & Shine Fundraiser that Bobby Q of Society was talking about. Hope to see everyone there! Also please help spread the word. Much Love & Respect. -BigMando *












Identity C.C. will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX WILL B THERE.....


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

Any one know of a body guy and buffer in need of a job start asap


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Where did this weather come from


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:scrutinize:................:finger::finger::finger:................................:loco:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sapp pining Az Side


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Sapp pining Az Side


Sup Artur? Rainout/windout tonight huh?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Goodmorning AZ!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CC will be there


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY THICK THUSDAY FUCKERS!:biggrin::sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> So you have a Safford and a Graham County chapter? Cool





The1and0nly said:


> That WAs up..





playboi13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> *AZSIDE Here is the info for the Show & Shine Fundraiser that Bobby Q of Society was talking about. Hope to see everyone there! Also please help spread the word. Much Love & Respect. -BigMando *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa!! Thick ass Thursday is here! Nice Ed


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We would like to anounce that the Phoenix Az Chapter is throwing their 1st Event to help a church out who needs to build a addition because their church is so small their members are sitting outside and 100 degree weather is coming up....Please help us help a church.__:angel:
__June 23rd 2012
Please lock in date.
Flyer coming soon....


But before that we will support this event to the fullest. Promoting is what i do and i will do my best. Lowrider Style will be there!








_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Count me in for the one above!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :scrutinize:................:finger::finger::finger:................................:loco:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok errbody i aint about disrespect in no way shape or form,,,,and i dont put nobody on blast,,, but i figured some people mite need to see this...

[h=6]Chawps Custom-Paint
[/h][h=6]Read this! From My wife. I can't do nothing about it so if you don't pick it up it's gone.

To dannys friends, clients, fans whatever. You need to give me a call/text today about your stuff at our house (car parts). You have until tomorrow to pick it up. Otherwise, Saturday morning it will be at the dump. We have been nice enough to keep it this long. No more bullshit. Its gotta go. 6024861916 Patty J. Garcia[/h]


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ok errbody i aint about disrespect in no way shape or form,,,,and i dont put nobody on blast,,, but i figured some people mite need to see this...
> 
> *Chawps Custom-Paint
> *
> ...



:shocked:

:run::run::run:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ok errbody i aint about disrespect in no way shape or form,,,,and i dont put nobody on blast,,, but i figured some people mite need to see this...[h=6]Chawps Custom-Paint[/h][h=6]Read this! From My wife. I can't do nothing about it so if you don't pick it up it's gone. To dannys friends, clients, fans whatever. You need to give me a call/text today about your stuff at our house (car parts). You have until tomorrow to pick it up. Otherwise, Saturday morning it will be at the dump. We have been nice enough to keep it this long. No more bullshit. Its gotta go. 6024861916 Patty J. Garcia[/h]


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

its getting hot in here


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn.. some big delicouse nalgas in herrr today... yadameannn


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WHERE DA HELL IS EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ok errbody i aint about disrespect in no way shape or form,,,,and i dont put nobody on blast,,, but i figured some people mite need to see this...
> 
> [h=6]Chawps Custom-Paint
> [/h][h=6]Read this! From My wife. I can't do nothing about it so if you don't pick it up it's gone.
> ...


Pick up yo shit.....


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey everyone, the Funeral for Steve is at Holy Cross @ 10 am tomorrow, Friday 5/11 On Power Rd South of the US 60....then the procession to Queen of Heaven Cemetary Baseline and Stapley. Hope to see some rides out there!?? 
Thanks ! 
*​


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE OT THESE FOR SALE AND WILL BE IN TOWN MAY 22 SO IF INTERESTED I CAN DELIVER.THANKS
http://tucson.craigslist.org/atq/2914944599.html


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ed1983 said:


>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

BAD ASS PIC MANDO...





BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MIRACLE said:


> BAD ASS PIC MANDO...



Thanks Bro!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> Sorry for your loss. Unity c.c. has your guys back. Let us know if you need anything. Our toughts and prayers are with you guys and him and his family.


Lowrider style car club Glendale chapter has your back


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 478361



Jaaaaaaaa !! Haaaaaaa !! :finger::finger::finger:..... Whats up !! Mr Loks :0)


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

MIRACLE said:


> BAD ASS PIC MANDO...


Were was that pic taken at


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Badass pic Mando


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

FROM LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB PHOENIX CHAPTER AND GLENDALE CHAPTER HAPPY MOTHER DAYS TO ALL THE MEMBERS WIFE'S:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Were was that pic taken at


The Mesa Super Show



Justin-Az said:


> Badass pic Mando


Thanks Justin


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrdr said:


> *Hey everyone, the Funeral for Steve is at Holy Cross @ 10 am tomorrow, Friday 5/11 On Power Rd South of the US 60....then the procession to Queen of Heaven Cemetary Baseline and Stapley. Hope to see some rides out there!??
> Thanks !
> *​


_Everyone has to work but our prayers go out to everyone...._ :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> FROM LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB PHOENIX CHAPTER AND GLENDALE CHAPTER HAPPY MOTHER DAYS TO ALL THE MEMBERS WIFE'S:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Because of the HEAT we're starting this one early. Please come out and support Alex aka: (Pee Wee) President of this chapter and help him with his cause. This is a Family Event. So please come out and bring the familia and just have a good time. There will be food & games for the kids. Help us help the church.

Thank you. _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming Events!


　








　








　








　









*save the date...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia*:thumbsup:


_


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHOS ALL GOING TO THE DREAM MACHINES CAR SHOW TOMORROW?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Up coming Events!
> 
> ...


Hector wheres the fine ass friday pics


----------



## money addiction (Aug 28, 2007)

Does any one have parts for a 90/92 Cadillac fleetwood


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Hector wheres the fine ass friday pics


Lol!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

money addiction said:


> Does any one have parts for a 90/92 Cadillac fleetwood


What parts are you looking for?


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

tornell 155 80 13 tires in stock 225 a set cash out the door 602 253 9365


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

64sub said:


> tornell 155 80 13 tires in stock 225 a set cash out the door 602 253 9365


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Lol!


Come on Hector I know your holding out, post up some them fine ass friday pics. Im j/k :rofl:. Whats crakin?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Come on Hector I know your holding out, post up some them fine ass friday pics. Im j/k :rofl:. Whats crakin?


TAKE THAT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AND THAT!


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

need bumper fillers for 83 caddy thanx


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> AND THAT!


Pinche Hector, that's jacked up Homie. You been holdin out these photos?? I told you at your Bryman kickback, SHARE!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> AND THAT!


I knew you was holding out hector, like Bullet said you gotta share.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't hide it divide it! Que no homies!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Don't hide it divide it! Que no homies!


Es Todo, Carnal! Glad your feeling better! Got more?


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

money addiction said:


> Does any one have parts for a 90/92 Cadillac fleetwood


Got a headlight and bezel


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And dats ah dats all folks!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> And dats ah dats all folks!


Nice pics Hector.


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

*for sale 1972 cadillac eldorado convertible*

unfortunatley the cadi has to go up for sale! hate to let it go! check out the craigslist add http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/3010472476.html


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Today!!!!










From our familia to yours...










Please be safe this Saturday and have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What up foolios!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

unity_mike said:


> What up foolios!


What it do


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Az! What up


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

How was the show to day AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

cricket... cricket... cricket...


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

A BIG Thanks to Al Luna, Identity CC, Majestic CC and My Techniques CC members for helping escort my daughter and her friends to their Prom, thanks for making it memorable.


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

Angel/Techniques said:


> A BIG Thanks to Al Luna, Identity CC, Majestic CC and My Techniques CC members for helping escort my daughter and her friends to their Prom, thanks for making it memorable.


Happy we could help and to be a part of of their special day.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Angel/Techniques said:


> A BIG Thanks to Al Luna, Identity CC, Majestic CC and My Techniques CC members for helping escort my daughter and her friends to their Prom, thanks for making it memorable.


Anytime Bro. Techniques would be there for is! Glad they had a great time. !


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Arizona dream machine show


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

Happy Mother's Day to all our Mother's and our babys Momma's! And a special Happy Mother's Day to Og Player, Jenn and the rest of the lady's that come in here once in awhile....:worship:










Please have a great Mother Days!!!! _


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

had good time at dream machines car show ......no trophy thou ....LOL thanks for having us over chris...seee u next year


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

Thx for coming out Mr.Boulvard Nights. N U can have all the rest of the Trophies if U want them! Ha Ha Ha. Next yeaar will Be Bigger N Better


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt everyone have a safe mothers day.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Mothers day Az


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day O.G Azside!!! Have a good day.

From Colorado to home, you know I be cruising every weekend!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY AZ SIDE


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

*2012 AZ Dream Machines Car Show*

Just want to say Thank U to every one who Showed thier Cars, Trucks, Bikes N Peddles. And Special Thanks to All of U who set Up on Friday Night. U made this Show a Success. What a Great collection of Cars N Trucks on Display! Thank U All for the Support
Chris Sanchez


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Mothersday :0) 
From thee Knights Image Carclub ..


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Today!
> 
> ...


X times 50!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

The wash tonight 8 o'clock


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Happy Mothersday :0)
> From thee Knights Image Carclub ..


Like those models in the back round homie thumbs up


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> The wash tonight 8 o'clock


who's going?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

GoOdLiFe on Da way


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Next....


　
FRANK'S Hydraulics...presents INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS the carhop at OLDSCHOOL'S superbowl of lowriders!!! May 20th....Inviting all hoppers...come and have some fun!!!CASH PRIZES FOR HOPPERS!!!! over $$$$$$CASH PRIZES FOR HOPPERS!!!! 









_‎

Location:
35th ave sawpmeet south of buckeye.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

THIS IS A MUST WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> THIS IS A MUST WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha that's good. What it do art muthr f#!?en loks


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

MELLON MONDAYS FUCKERS:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

NOT EVERYONE IS HAPPY WITH YOUR JUDGING, THE OUTCOME THIS SHOW WAS WORSE THAN GUADALUPE THE JUDGES DONT KNOW A DAMN THING BOUT LOWRIDING LET THEM KEEP JUDGING HOT RODS & DUBS GET PEOPLE WITH EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

KONNECTED ENT said:


> Just want to say Thank U to every one who Showed thier Cars, Trucks, Bikes N Peddles. And Special Thanks to All of U who set Up on Friday Night. U made this Show a Success. What a Great collection of Cars N Trucks on Display! Thank U All for the Support
> Chris Sanchez




[h=2][/h] NOT EVERYONE IS HAPPY WITH YOUR JUDGING, THE OUTCOME THIS SHOW WAS WORSE THAN GUADALUPE THE JUDGES DONT KNOW A DAMN THING BOUT LOWRIDING LET THEM KEEP JUDGING HOT RODS & DUBS GET PEOPLE WITH EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ed1983 said:


>


Amazing!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> MELLON MONDAYS FUCKERS:biggrin:


i like this new holiday...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Bet them look lovely!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

You can post up tittys without bra's just no pu$$y shots!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

how bout that marinate better?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


looks like someone already been sucking on these badboys


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

​""" MI GUSTO """ C.C. AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Haha that's good. What it do art muthr f#!?en loks


work is all i know!!!!!!!! came in at 7 am... will be goin home at 7pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PORNO ED IN THE HOUSE! Lmao! Sup Bro. Good seeing you at the show.


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

​JEFE DE JEFES


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

​"" MI GUSTO"" C.C. AZ


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

KOLOR AZTECA


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

""" MI GUSTO C.C. AZ """


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

dam1 thats a nice plaque, i wonder who made it.... looks clean? lol..


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: I GIVE MELON MONDAYS A :thumbsup: !!!!! :h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I GIVE MELON MONDAYS A :thumbsup: !!!!! :h5:


X 64 all day


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> PORNO ED IN THE HOUSE! Lmao! Sup Bro. Good seeing you at the show.


Hell yea tata thanks 4 the beer got u at the next show


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> Like those models in the back round homie thumbs up




:thumbsup:Thank you !! .. I got lots of them ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:.....................................:inout:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: I GIVE MELON MONDAYS A :thumbsup: !!!!! :h5:


i give em double d's:h5:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i give em double d's:h5:


:biggrin: OH YOU MEAN LIKE THESE!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: OH YOU MEAN LIKE THESE!!!





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


>




bigmando approved:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

TORTA TUESDAY ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> TORTA TUESDAY ?



the torta kings are not logged on yet! lol around noon its gonna get poppin!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__"Pic of the Day"












"Video of the Day"
















Please have a great day.... :angel:_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :loco:.....................................:inout:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








HAPPY TORTA TUESDAY FUCKERS:biggrin::fool2::boink::thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


 insert face here^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


 goddddammnn.. dem bitches got JUNK in da trunk


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


 haha. photoshopped like a mufugga


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Next....
> 
> ...


wut time does the hop start? N e body know?


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

azrockabilly said:


>


I'll be in Scottsdale on the 23rd, I may swing through.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING AZ SIDE!!! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> wut time does the hop start? N e body know?


According to Facebook.... 3pm :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:
__
Time to show Alex (Pee Wee) some luv.... :thumbsup:











Please come out and help his church....:angel:
_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> uffin:





playboi13 said:


> haha. photoshopped like a mufugga





PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'll be in Scottsdale on the 23rd, I may swing through.





elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


wassup my bruddas got a new numba so add to ur digits!!!!!

602-465-4120


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

CALLING OUT, ALLL AZ SIDE....
CAR WASH ON MAY,19 2012 ON 35AVE UNION HILLS
THE PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX 'NATE' COULD REALLY USE OUR HELP... HIS MOTHER-N--LAW HAS CANCER AND HASNT B ABLE TO GET THE PROPER TREATMENTS SHE NEED!!! 
ANY DONATIONS OR HELP WOULD B GREATLY APPRECIATED AZ SIDE.....
FOR ANY QUESTIONS OR INFORMATION, CALL : NATE 623-218-8978


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE DAMN I SEE TORTAS ARE BAK :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

azrockabilly said:


>


This one sounds koo will check ot out


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> According to Facebook.... 3pm :biggrin:


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

monte-licious said:


> WAS GOOD AZ SIDE DAMN I SEE TORTAS ARE BAK :thumbsup:


unas quemados , pero ya regresadon los culitos martes!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> unas quemados , pero ya regresadon los culitos martes!!!!!!!!


HAHA WAT UP ARTLOKS THEY DELTED THAT 1 I MADE ON OFF TOPIC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

monte-licious said:


> HAHA WAT UP ARTLOKS THEY DELTED THAT 1 I MADE ON OFF TOPIC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

finally settled in,,, been here at my new shop 2 1/2 months... time to bless this place!!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wassup my bruddas got a new numba so add to ur digits!!!!!
> 
> 602-465-4120


fasho..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> fasho..


I THAWT U HAD IT BRO???? :facepalm:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HELP SUPPORT THE FIGHT AGAINST CANCER. 
 To our Community of Lowriders. This Saturday May 19, 2012 there will be a car wash @ 35 Ave and Union Hills from 8am-1pm . Nate ( President of ROLLERZ ONLY Phoenix Chapter),Could really use our help. His mother-n-law was diagnosed with Cancer and has not been able to get the proper treatment she needs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Again,Any questions or to make a donation please contact. Nate Rojas @ (623)218-8978.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wassup my bruddas got a new numba so add to ur digits!!!!!
> 
> 602-465-4120


If you get a prank from a 505 number... it wasn't me :run: :sprint:



:finger:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:whats good AZ


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:whats good AZ


:nicoderm: SUP! :wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :nicoderm: SUP! :wave:


sup brotha how u been homie??:h5:


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

ASAP...WHOS THE BEST PAINTER BUT DOESNT CHARGE SO HIGH IN ARIZONA LET ME KNOW


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

cadillacphits said:


> ASAP...WHOS THE BEST PAINTER BUT DOESNT CHARGE SO HIGH IN ARIZONA LET ME KNOW


You pay for what you get homie


----------



## cadillacphits (May 26, 2011)

True true but who is highly recommended


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cadillacphits said:


> True true but who is highly recommended


That would depend on who you ask. You might start by hitting up some painters and looking at their previous work.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

cadillacphits said:


> True true but who is highly recommended


Albert Neri is one of the best painters on the west side and is from Uso car club in Cali. He has done several paint jobs for car clubs in AZ. His number is 623-340-0983


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY THICK THURSDAY FUCKERS!:boink::fool2::biggrin::420::sprint:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CADILLAC JAY said:


> HELP SUPPORT THE FIGHT AGAINST CANCER.
> To our Community of Lowriders. This Saturday May 19, 2012 there will be a car wash @ 35 Ave and Union Hills from 8am-1pm . Nate ( President of ROLLERZ ONLY Phoenix Chapter),Could really use our help. His mother-n-law was diagnosed with Cancer and has not been able to get the proper treatment she needs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Again,Any questions or to make a donation please contact. Nate Rojas @ (623)218-8978.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> HAPPY THICK THURSDAY FUCKERS!:boink::fool2::biggrin::420::sprint:








Great work Ed! I see you posted up my Birthday Cake for me LOL!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well i hit the BIG 50 today!!!! :banghead:

Since i always post Birthday Cakes fo everyone...










In words of 50 Cents...."like fat kid likes cake"! :biggrin:


But seriously....
I luv you guys and i've known most of you for years. We had some goodtimes at shows (when i use to hit show every weekend). Sometimes 2 show's in one day. Bearing with the heat & cold it was all worth it just to shake everyones hands and see everyone's smiles. :biggrin:

I love you AZ!!!!!! :worship:










It's also the clubs 16 year Annerversary. We plan on doing a BIG PARTY for all the clubs on our 20th! Can't wait!!!!! :cheesy:
_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ed1983 said:


>


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: MY TURN TO CONTRIBUTE TO THICK ASS THURSDAY!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: THAT IS ALL THE FAPPING PICS I AM POSTING TODAY!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> I THAWT U HAD IT BRO???? :facepalm:


i did... but now its confirmed..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> HAPPY THICK THURSDAY FUCKERS!:boink::fool2::biggrin::420::sprint:


thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Albert Neri is one of the best painters on the west side and is from Uso car club in Cali. He has done several paint jobs for car clubs in AZ. His number is 623-340-0983


You should call him & go check out his work, you got nothing 2 lose


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> You should call him & go check out his work, you got nothing 2 lose


Theres allot of badass painters on the westside such as Javiers Customs, Ant, Vicious, Tattoo Face etc. I think he should go around and meet with the various painters, look at their past work, talk to past customers and choose a painter.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> View attachment 480023
> View attachment 480024
> View attachment 480025
> """ MI GUSTO C.C. AZ """



:thumbsup:..........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Happy B-day!!


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Happy Birthday


THANK YOU SIR!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST SAW THE AVENGERS IN 3D! BAD ASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

*car wash ...REDEEMED CAR CLUB....hosting benefit car wash to help cancer victim's family....43rd Av n CAMELBACKrd..date SAT MAY 19 from 7:00 am - 2:00pm
inviting all CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS.....WASH YOUR CAR N SHOW N SHINE IT AT SAME TIME....EARLY IN THE MORNING....THANKS...and then get ready for sunday OLD SCHOOL SUPER BOWL OF LOW RIDERS CAR SHOW.....COME SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL LOW RIDER CAMARADAS ... THANKS EL MARTIN*


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy birthday bro from ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:__Well i hit the BIG 50 today!!!! :banghead:Since i always post Birthday Cakes fo everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Padilla


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


falcon65 said:


> *car wash ...REDEEMED CAR CLUB....hosting benefit car wash to help cancer victim's family....43rd Av n Thomas rd..date SAT MAY 19 from 7:00 am - 2:00pm
> inviting all CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS.....WASH YOUR CAR N SHOW N SHINE IT AT SAME TIME....EARLY IN THE MORNING....THANKS...and then get ready for sunday OLD SCHOOL SUPER BOWL OF LOW RIDERS CAR SHOW.....COME SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL LOW RIDER CAMARADAS ... THANKS EL MARTIN*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Happy birthday bro from ARIZONA GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB


Thank you homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

happy big 50 bro ...right behind you ese...keep the low rider movimiento alive.......el martin


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BullShit !!!!!!..........:loco:.....................:rofl:...:sprint:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

falcon65 said:


> happy big 50 bro ...right behind you ese...keep the low rider movimiento alive.......el martin


need flyer bro for carl Hayden show


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> BullShit !!!!!!..........:loco:.....................:rofl:...:sprint:


Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Well i hit the BIG 50 today!!!! :banghead:
> 
> ...


Happy birthday homie!


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

falcon65 said:


> *car wash ...REDEEMED CAR CLUB....hosting benefit car wash to help cancer victim's family....43rd Av n Thomas rd..date SAT MAY 19 from 7:00 am - 2:00pm
> inviting all CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS.....WASH YOUR CAR N SHOW N SHINE IT AT SAME TIME....EARLY IN THE MORNING....THANKS...and then get ready for sunday OLD SCHOOL SUPER BOWL OF LOW RIDERS CAR SHOW.....COME SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL LOW RIDER CAMARADAS ... THANKS EL MARTIN*


Hell yeah the Funk will be there!! Even if I gotta push my car me vale!!! Redeemed car club to the top!! Much love to my carnales!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

falcon65 said:


> happy big 50 bro ...right behind you ese...keep the low rider movimiento alive.......el martin


Thanks Carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Payazo.Funk said:


> Happy birthday homie!


Good looking out homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 481703


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> BullShit !!!!!!..........:loco:.....................:rofl:...:sprint:





Art Buck said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

NOTE: *REDEEMED CAR CLUB CAR WASH HAS BEEN MOVED UP THE STREET TO 43RD AV AND CAMELBACK RD SAME TIME ....HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...THANKS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> What up mike long time no see.


Been I hypernating.lol



joe 2 64s said:


> X 64. Hell yea


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Friday Everybody!







[/IMG]


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> Theres allot of badass painters on the westside such as Javiers Customs, Ant, Vicious, Tattoo Face etc. I think he should go around and meet with the various painters, look at their past work, talk to past customers and choose a painter.


Very true


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> Happy Friday Everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whazzzzzz up, Big Unity Mike


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Whazzzzzz up, Big Unity Mike


:scrutinize: DIDN'T I JUS SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK!? :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Happy Friday Everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: QUE ONDA GUEY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  IT'S FINE ASS FRIDAY COCHINOS!!!  :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

LATERZZZ!!!  :sprint:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :scrutinize: DIDN'T I JUS SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK!? :biggrin:


After looking at some of these pic's what was the question


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

[h=2]85 Fleetwood Half Way 90'd Out[/h]85 Fleetwood Project for sale......... Stress points are reinforced. Has 90 front clip with the rear wrap. just need to mold doors and front of the qurarters...the trunk is set up for 4 pumps 12batts. set up not included . Does not run !!!! $2000obo This Is A Project!!

Text 775 315-1041 if you have any questions.

Located in Carson City Nv 30 miles south of reno


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Special thanks to all the Birthday wishes! 


Now back to business....


Upcoming Events!

_








_　_
_







_
_　_










_　_

_　_

_







_

*save the date...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
*_*any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia*:thumbsup:










__









Please be safe Familia!!!!
_


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohh mice god lol


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








POSTED 4 MY HOMIE MR. BULLET HE SAID HE FELT LIKE A MILK SHAKE 2DAY


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ed1983 said:


>


Nice! Thanks Eddie-Loc! Hopefully, you bring some of ur posse to the show Sunday! Can't wait! Nothing like eye candy! I love Arizona! The hotter it gets, the better the scenery!! Go Classics!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY FINE ASS FRIDAY FUCKERS!:boink::biggrin:uffin::420::sprint:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

*car wash " REDEEMED CAR CLUB" sat may 19 at 43rd AV N CAMELBACK RD
7:00 AM TO 2:00PM
come get your ride wash for small donation....... benefit cancer victim *


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

falcon65 said:


> *car wash " REDEEMED CAR CLUB" sat may 19 at 43rd AV N CAMELBACK RD
> 7:00 AM TO 2:00PM
> come get your ride wash for small donation....... benefit cancer victim *



:thumbsup:...........:wave:............:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!




:h5:................:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:sprint:.......................:inout: Back to facebook !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Today!!!!!
HELP SUPPORT THE FIGHT AGAINST CANCER. 
To our Community of Lowriders. This Saturday May 19, 2012 there will be a car wash @ 35 Ave and Union Hills from 8am-1pm . Nate ( President of ROLLERZ ONLY Phoenix Chapter),Could really use our help. His mother-n-law was diagnosed with Cancer and has not been able to get the proper treatment she needs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Again,Any questions or to make a donation please contact. Nate Rojas @ (623)218-8978. 




*car wash " REDEEMED CAR CLUB" sat may 19 at 43rd AV N CAMELBACK RD
7:00 AM TO 2:00PM
come get your ride wash for small donation....... benefit cancer victim *

　

















　

​_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

This is for all those bitchass Haters who think they can keep us down :finger:








You can Never keep a real Knight down !!!! .... Bitch !!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

..............:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

GoOdLiFe cc in Da house


Ttt


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

*Ol' Skool Carshow/concert and Pin-up Contest June 23*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> This is for all those bitchass Haters who think they can keep us down :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haters ain't worth it homie .....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Haters ain't worth it homie .....


Yeah if you got haters it just means your doing something right.


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

lowrider style car club glendale chapter just check in


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good morning az!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> This is for all those bitchass Haters who think they can keep us down :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

People been slackin on pics of shows... get yo pic game up players.. post that shit..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Justin-Az said:


> Yeah if you got haters it just means your doing something right.


:h5:


bighomies said:


> lowrider style car club glendale chapter just check in


:wave:


ed1983 said:


> Good morning az!!


:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


playboi13 said:


> People been slackin on pics of shows... get yo pic game up players.. post that shit..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!










__Have fun and be safe familia..... __:angel:_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Life in the house


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## El Unico 83 (Nov 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a charge to get in the old school show?


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

El Unico 83 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a charge to get in the old school show?


Yeah $15 a person to get in the show


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Who's going 2 the wash 2 night


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

STILL GOT'EM AZ SIDE AND WILL BE IN TOWN TUESDAY .MOTIVATED TO SELL.THANKS



MIRACLE said:


> WHATS UP AZ SIDE OT THESE FOR SALE AND WILL BE IN TOWN MAY 22 SO IF INTERESTED I CAN DELIVER.THANKS
> http://tucson.craigslist.org/atq/2914944599.html


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

GOOD LIFE C.C TTMFT......had a real GOOD time at OLD SCHOOL C.C show much love homies.....fuck a crying ass puto lmfao...if u cry about a trophy dont show BITCH


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

daammmm!!!!!! people already crying.......you're right if you gonna cry ......dont show n stay home....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

QUEEZY said:


> GOOD LIFE C.C TTMFT......had a real GOOD time at OLD SCHOOL C.C show much love homies.....fuck a crying ass puto lmfao...if u cry about a trophy dont show BITCH


Looked good out their guys! Congratz on the wins!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:


__A few pic's from the Old School Show.... :biggrin:


















































































Please have a peaceful & firme day....:angel:_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:
> 
> :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

HEY FELLAS...ITS MIDNITE HERE...ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING, AND IM NOT SAYING IM TO CHINGON FOR LIL, BUT GONNA PUT IN MY $0.02.....FIRST OFF, THE FUCKEN CRYING AND SHIT ABOUT TROPHIES, JUDGING, WHO PLACED AND WHO DIDNT, AND WHO SHOULD OF PLACED AND WHO SHOULDNT OF PLACED, IS JUST POOR FUCKEN SPORTSMANSHIP.....YOU KNOW, I BEEN TO SHOW WHEN I SEEN PERSONALLY PEOPLE THROW TROPHIES IN THE BACK OF THEIR CARS, IN SOMEONES BACK YARD, OR EVEN IN THE DUMPSTER.....YES I REALLY SEEN IT, NOT MAKING THIS UP....AND I WONT SAY ANY NAMES CAUSE I DONT WANNA HEAR ANY CRYING FROM THEM EITHER....BUT IF YOU GONNA ACT LIKE THAT AT A SHOW OVER A TROPHY......THEN MAN UP AND HOLD YOUR OWN FUCKEN SHOW AND LET SEE WHAT KIND OF TROPHY YOU CAN AFFORD, AND I WANNA SEE YOUR FACE REACTION WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE THROWING YOUR TROPHIES AROUND OR EVEN THROWN IN THE FUCKEN GARBAGE...I GIVE BIG PROPS TO ANY CAR CLUB THAT MAKES ANY EFFORT TO HOLD A SHOW DOWN FOR THE REST OF US....THEIR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IS VERY WELL APPRECIATED, EVEN IF I DONT DJ THEIR SHOW....YOU DONT SEE ME GETTING ALL PISSY AND BENT OUT OF SHAPE CAUSE MAJESTICS DIDNT HIRE ME TO DO THEIR SHOW, OR ROLLERS, OR ANYONE ELSE AT THAT......SO TO ALL THE PINCHI CHILLONS OUT THEIR, MAN UP AND BE THANKFUL AND GRATEFUL THAT YOU EVEN FUCKEN PLACED...CAUSE LORD KNOWS SOMEONE OUT THEIR WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THAT TROPHY.......................................SORRY FOR THE NOVELA HOMIES............


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

I was going to post something but forgot what again, thanks


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY MELON MONDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!:wow::wave::420::sprint:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 483193

View attachment 483194

View attachment 483195

View attachment 483195

View attachment 483196


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah if you got haters it just means your doing something right.


omg u stfu,,,,im hatin on ur ass right now wedo!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> omg u stfu,,,,im hatin on ur ass right now wedo!!!!!!!!:rofl:


 :rofl: Whats crakin Art?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :thumbsup:__A few pic's from the Old School Show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WOO HOO!!! :h5: ANOTHER EDITION OF MELON MONDAYS!!! :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> :rofl: Whats crakin Art?


nits and butts my ray of sunshine,,, just here at work brudda


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> nits and butts my ray of sunshine,,, just here at work brudda


:wave: SUP ART :loco: !!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







HAPPY B-DAY ART BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: SUP ART :loco: !!


aqui nomas compa!!! que trama con el vato????


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 483471
> HAPPY B-DAY ART BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


art buck aint give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Art!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Life checking in


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 483471
> HAPPY B-DAY ART BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Joe!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> art buck aint give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 483481


Suuuuuup!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

62wildcat said:


> Happy Birthday Art!


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

D.J. Midnite said:


> HEY FELLAS...ITS MIDNITE HERE...ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING, AND IM NOT SAYING IM TO CHINGON FOR LIL, BUT GONNA PUT IN MY $0.02.....FIRST OFF, THE FUCKEN CRYING AND SHIT ABOUT TROPHIES, JUDGING, WHO PLACED AND WHO DIDNT, AND WHO SHOULD OF PLACED AND WHO SHOULDNT OF PLACED, IS JUST POOR FUCKEN SPORTSMANSHIP.....YOU KNOW, I BEEN TO SHOW WHEN I SEEN PERSONALLY PEOPLE THROW TROPHIES IN THE BACK OF THEIR CARS, IN SOMEONES BACK YARD, OR EVEN IN THE DUMPSTER.....YES I REALLY SEEN IT, NOT MAKING THIS UP....AND I WONT SAY ANY NAMES CAUSE I DONT WANNA HEAR ANY CRYING FROM THEM EITHER....BUT IF YOU GONNA ACT LIKE THAT AT A SHOW OVER A TROPHY......THEN MAN UP AND HOLD YOUR OWN FUCKEN SHOW AND LET SEE WHAT KIND OF TROPHY YOU CAN AFFORD, AND I WANNA SEE YOUR FACE REACTION WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE THROWING YOUR TROPHIES AROUND OR EVEN THROWN IN THE FUCKEN GARBAGE...I GIVE BIG PROPS TO ANY CAR CLUB THAT MAKES ANY EFFORT TO HOLD A SHOW DOWN FOR THE REST OF US....THEIR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION IS VERY WELL APPRECIATED, EVEN IF I DONT DJ THEIR SHOW....YOU DONT SEE ME GETTING ALL PISSY AND BENT OUT OF SHAPE CAUSE MAJESTICS DIDNT HIRE ME TO DO THEIR SHOW, OR ROLLERS, OR ANYONE ELSE AT THAT......SO TO ALL THE PINCHI CHILLONS OUT THEIR, MAN UP AND BE THANKFUL AND GRATEFUL THAT YOU EVEN FUCKEN PLACED...CAUSE LORD KNOWS SOMEONE OUT THEIR WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THAT TROPHY.......................................SORRY FOR THE NOVELA HOMIES............


Long time no hear homie. Hope you & your familia are doing fine. But your right trophys are costly especially when you got alot of classes and places. I know i try to throw 2 shows a year. We almost spent 400$ for our last show. And i know clubs who spent hundreds more. Not to mention flying in Impala Magazine. But i love what i do and its worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 483471
> HAPPY B-DAY ART BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





62wildcat said:


> Happy Birthday Art!





Art Buck said:


> Thanks Joe!





Art Buck said:


> Thanks Bro!


_Happy Birthday Art!!!! :biggrin:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We got some some bad ass pic's of the Guad Show that no one's seen! Shot by Mr Alonzo of The Intruders CC! 

Your Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html











Coming up....










Please come and support the cause...:angel:
_


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Is today Twat Tuesday????.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Is today Twat Tuesday????.....


im not even gona touch this one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Is today Twat Tuesday????.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Suuuuuup!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY TORTA TUESDAY FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are Some pictures i took from California car & cycle supper show in Ventura , Ca....Bad ass show!!!!!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Some more pics of the Cali show....*

*































































































































































*


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*And some more....

*


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Finally the last ones i have...................


































































*


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3011978318.html
heres a good project car . complete car . text for more info 602-481-1631


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pics Mark!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pictures


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh my my...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


dads86regal said:


> *And some more....
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Mr Mejia said:


> Oh my my...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Alittle luv for Pee Wee Prez of Phx Az Chapter....










Please help us help a church....:angel:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice ride


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

[h=6]Show and Shine Fundraiser / carshow celebrating the life of Steve Schmitz, all profits will go towards the Schmitz family. Custom one of a kind handpainted and stripped Plaques / awards made by Bugs, Danny D, Mickey, Ron, Mark Brody, (DJ) of Aj's Customs, Albert of Vicious Customs and more artists will be given out for OUTSTANDING graphics, engine, pinstripping, hydros, Interior, Murals, Audio/ Video, Motorcycle and Bike. Food Booths, Raffles, Tattoos by SAGE, Haircuts by Straight Razor, Raffles and Music by Dj Marz! ONLY $5 donation for entry into the fundraiser, you won't wanna miss out on this jam! Contact me with any questions. Bobby 602-410-5751[/h]I only have room for the first 75 entries so hit me up asap to lock in your spots.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

azrockabilly said:


> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j273/losdesperados/ROCKABELLA.j
> pg


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

nice pics homie


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice Pic's Mark thanks havent made it to that show maybe some day


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guy's... This show was bad ass,:thumbsup: im going to take my car next year for sure. Great weather and the ride was only 6hrs from here not bad at all.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ACA Meeting tomorrow! Thursday May 24, @ Barrios 6pm. Hope to see you there!!



Got this text from the homie right now....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Jose's Monte - President : Tucson Az Chapter!!! :thumbsup:



















Please welcome him to the familia with open arms Az....

_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ACA Meeting tomorrow! Thursday May 24, @ Barrios 6pm. Hope to see you there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got this text from the homie right now....


LOWRIDER STYLE CC GLENDALE CHAPTER WOULD BE THERE


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> ACA Meeting tomorrow! Thursday May 24, @ Barrios 6pm. Hope to see you there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got this text from the homie right now....


 R u going??


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Old School Pic's Of Phoenix Lowriders


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azrdr said:


> *Show and Shine Fundraiser / carshow celebrating the life of Steve Schmitz, all profits will go towards the Schmitz family. Custom one of a kind handpainted and stripped Plaques / awards made by Bugs, Danny D, Mickey, Ron, Mark Brody, (DJ) of Aj's Customs, Albert of Vicious Customs and more artists will be given out for OUTSTANDING graphics, engine, pinstripping, hydros, Interior, Murals, Audio/ Video, Motorcycle and Bike. Food Booths, Raffles, Tattoos by SAGE, Haircuts by Straight Razor, Raffles and Music by Dj Marz! ONLY $5 donation for entry into the fundraiser, you won't wanna miss out on this jam! Contact me with any questions. Bobby 602-410-5751*
> 
> I only have room for the first 75 entries so hit me up asap to lock in your spots.
> View attachment 484557


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> Old School Pic's Of Phoenix Lowriders
> View attachment 484772





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 484773





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 484783


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> R u going??


I'am glad you asked that Ese...
No i'am not to much on my plate right now. So i send a representitive. Presidents are encourged to go but don't have too.
When's your next fight homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....








_


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

azrockabilly said:


> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j273/losdesperados/ROC
> KABELLA.jpg


:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

wassup bro!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> R u going??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL, Joe's token pose for every picture! I need to get that dude to calm down!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


azrockabilly said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> LOL, Joe's token pose for every picture! I need to get that dude to calm down!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> LOL, Joe's token pose for every picture! I need to get that dude to calm down!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 485327


He's with Ricky and Bobby right there, cool cats for sure!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> He's with Ricky and Bobby right there, cool cats for sure!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> He's with Art Loks ,and BIG HUNK right there, cool cats for sure!!



View attachment 485338


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:__Coming up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i saw we both are using the same shop for audio... what u get done on your troka


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> LOL, Joe's token pose for every picture! I need to get that dude to calm down!!


 lol.. no.. he usually has his head lifted a little higher..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 485329


night before mesa show.. heard i missed a good time.. dammit//but we made up for it the next night.. haha....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> i saw we both are using the same shop for audio... what u get done on your troka


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 pic didnt show up on my computadora... what is it what is it..


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> lol.. no.. he usually has his head lifted a little higher..


 


Bobble head Joe :rofl:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Bobble head Joe :rofl:


:rofl:.... lmao.. that shit was funny.. eat an orange joe..


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahahhaha


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS THATS IT !!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

COME SUPPORT THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

COME SUPPORT THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!<br>


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> i saw we both are using the same shop for audio... what u get done on your troka


Getting it ready for Vega's! uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming Event!











　



























　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　




















*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*

_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Getting it ready for Vega's! uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Thought today was FINE ASS FRIDAY?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

oh shit top hno:gun!!!!!!!!!! see if ALL the people started comin back it wud be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Any body have any skirts for a 64 impala, that you may want trade? I have 2 OG premium sport 5.20's one has a skinny ww and the is wide but both have plenty of tread OG not Coker


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> oh shit top hno:gun!!!!!!!!!! see if ALL the people started comin back it wud be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and if you still posted torta on the regular.. it would be even nicer:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> and if you still posted torta on the regular.. it would be even nicer:biggrin:


SORRY :loco:BEEN BANNED FROM THAT :h5:ACTIVITY POTNA:nicoderm:..... I HAD MY TORTA TELL ME IF :nono:I POSTED ANYMORE TORTAS, DAT HER :boink:TORTA :naughty:WUD BE:fool2: MAYONAISE hno:FREE.........


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST SENT TO ME FROM MRS CAMPBELL!!!!!!!!

Some of us are getting together at Glendale 9 drive in to watch the Dictator & American Reunion Saturday (5/26) (55th Ave & Bethany Home Rd), the show starts at 830p. Hope to see you there! Happy Friday!!! Spread the mi lowriding familia!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

View attachment 485717


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Here we go, ill start this off guys!!!!HAPPY FINE ASS FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> SORRY :loco:BEEN BANNED FROM THAT :h5:ACTIVITY POTNA:nicoderm:..... I HAD MY TORTA TELL ME IF :nono:I POSTED ANYMORE TORTAS, DAT HER :boink:TORTA :naughty:WUD BE:fool2: MAYONAISE hno:FREE.........


 :rofl: oh daaammmn... she like "hold the mayo"... tell her its part of club rules. :biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Spots are fillin quick, 

ROLL CALL! Here's who's confirmed so far for the Show and Shine! Some heavy hitters on this list so far! Let's add your club name to it! 

SPIRIT
IMPERIALS
USO
UNIQUES
ROLLERZ ONLY
TECHNIQUES
THE FEW
IDENTITY
MI VIDA
KLIQUE
MAJESTICS


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

We just reserved our spot today see you homies there 



azrdr said:


> Spots are fillin quick,
> 
> ROLL CALL! Here's who's confirmed so far for the Show and Shine! Some heavy hitters on this list so far! Let's add your club name to it!
> 
> ...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 483163


Star of the next Just for men ad! lol


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

azrdr said:


> Spots are fillin quick,
> 
> ROLL CALL! Here's who's confirmed so far for the Show and Shine! Some heavy hitters on this list so far! Let's add your club name to it!
> 
> ...


The U will be there!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

azrdr said:


> Spots are fillin quick,
> 
> ROLL CALL! Here's who's confirmed so far for the Show and Shine! Some heavy hitters on this list so far! Let's add your club name to it!
> 
> ...


LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB GLENDALE CHAPTER WOULD SEE YOU THEIR


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

azrdr said:


> Spots are fillin quick,
> 
> ROLL CALL! Here's who's confirmed so far for the Show and Shine! Some heavy hitters on this list so far! Let's add your club name to it!
> 
> ...


PHX CC will b there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrdr said:


> Spots are fillin quick,
> 
> ROLL CALL! Here's who's confirmed so far for the Show and Shine! Some heavy hitters on this list so far! Let's add your club name to it!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB GLENDALE CHAPTER WOULD SEE YOU THEIR


Great job homie's!!!! :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Everyone please have a safe & firme Saturday! :angel:










Familia Day!!!!:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sup az


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wut up az n e body hitting up the wash?


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

I have two niche twelves in a ported box and a 1600 Watt mono Kenwood amp and a gel cap battery that goes with it 300 obo 480-466-4653


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Look's like it's all about the WASH! :thumbsup:










Please safe out there....:angel:_


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS GOOD AZ SIDE ANYBODY GOT KRAZY KUTTINGS NUMBER OUT IN YUMA


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Anybody got accumulators for sale. I need one either new or used.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

monte-licious said:


> WAS GOOD AZ SIDE ANYBODY GOT KRAZY KUTTINGS NUMBER OUT IN YUMA


928-750-2324 ask for Santi


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Life CC stopping by


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

My wrestling match with the hulk.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Lets remember our True Soldiers.... :angel:









_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ! Happy Memorial Day


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Photo above by my Homie Big Mando!


----------



## T SHIRT RIDER (May 28, 2012)

:cheesy:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*Mark your calendars and bring out the rides!! 
JUNE 23
AZRockabilly Presents ROCKABELLA...
Car Show, Concert & Pin-Up Contest*








​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*THIS WEEKEND!! Society CC is hosting a fundraiser Show and Shine for the Steve Schmitz Family. Join Steve’s friends and Family for an evening of music, food and fun celebrating the Life of this exquisite individual who made Lowrider in Arizona very Special.*








​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Photo above by my Homie Big Mando!





Art Buck said:


> Happy Memorial Day!







ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *THIS WEEKEND!! Society CC is hosting a fundraiser Show and Shine for the Steve Schmitz Family. Join Steve’s friends and Family for an evening of music, food and fun celebrating the Life of this exquisite individual who made Lowrider in Arizona very Special.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Mark your calendars and bring out the rides!!
> JUNE 23
> AZRockabilly Presents ROCKABELLA...
> Car Show, Concert & Pin-Up Contest*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Time to go back to work!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ! Happy Memorial Day





Art Buck said:


> Photo above by my Homie Big Mando!


Well since we're posting pic's of our rides that Big Mando shot.....










Back in the Day Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *Mark your calendars and bring out the rides!!
> JUNE 23
> AZRockabilly Presents ROCKABELLA...
> Car Show, Concert & Pin-Up Contest*
> ...





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *THIS WEEKEND!! Society CC is hosting a fundraiser Show and Shine for the Steve Schmitz Family. Join Steve’s friends and Family for an evening of music, food and fun celebrating the Life of this exquisite individual who made Lowrider in Arizona very Special.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__"Video of the Day" :thumbsup:














_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY TORTA TUESDAY!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


oh my lord... those are very nice nalgas


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


oh my...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning az


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

UNDEFEATED CHAMPIONS.


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __"Video of the Day" :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Some clean intruders cars in there:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 488497
> 
> UNDEFEATED CHAMPIONS.





blue57 said:


> Some clean intruders cars in there:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__This weekend!!!!










__Coming up....


__







_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

sup AZ??:wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

AZ TTMFT GOODLIFE C.C TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo az familia.... :wave:

__Coming soon!!!!










__ Please help us help a church....


_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

welcome back to data error .comwithsumbullshit!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> welcome back to data error .comwithsumbullshit!


Ha ha Fool


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BIGGATO799 said:


> THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> View attachment 489313


ANOTHER :thumbsup:GOOD TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## goodlifewagon (May 30, 2012)

Whats up


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

AZ ttt


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGGATO799 said:


> THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> View attachment 489313



ITS GOING DOWN! IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming Event!











　



























　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*

_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> sup AZ??:wave:


Wassszzzzzzz. Uuuuuuuuupp


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

TODAY!!!!!!!








_


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Any other pix or video of this AZ


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Hope to see everyone at the show today. Lets show some AZ love.


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

JUST A REMINDER, MOVE IN IS FROM 2-5PM..............................THE ACTUALL SHOW IS 5-10PM, $5 FOR NON EXHIBITORS. IT'S HOT SO BRING YOUR CANOPIES. CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS.

We will have food booths

Bobby Q
602-410-5751


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

bumper checkn


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

that car






was INTRUDERS it sold out of state


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft

we can't let AZ side get to page deuce


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

TTT


View attachment 490401
was INTRUDERS it sold out of state[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave: 

__Looks like its' all about the WASH!:thumbsup: 










Please have a great Sunday from our familia to yours! :angel:_


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

Calente 64. at yesterdays show and shine.


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

yesterdays Steve Schmitz Benefit show & shine


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

more from yesterday


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics Ant, was a REALLY good turnout!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

nice pics AZ TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Ant said:


> View attachment 490849
> View attachment 490850
> View attachment 490851
> View attachment 490852
> ...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I got to say today was a good day.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

The1and0nly said:


> I got to say today was a good day.


:thumbsup:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Morning AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Getting geared up for this one! :thumbsup:

















_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

[h=6]On behalf of Society CC, I would to Thank all the Gente and all the Car Clubs that came out and made this event such a huge success! Az Clubs are first class all the way and know how to put it down! I would like to Thank all our vendors, sponsors and artists who donated the amazing one of a kind awards! BUGS, MICKEY, RON, TONY, VICIOUS CUSTOMS, MANNY CISNEROS, MARK BRODIE, D-JAY GILESPIE, AJ'S CUSTOMS! 

Big ups to SPIRIT, THE FEW, USO, ROLLERZ ONLY, LIFESTYLE, LIFE, MI VIDA, MAJESTICS, IDENTITY,UNITY, UNIQUES,LOWRIDERSTYLE, IMPERIALS, TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, GOODLIFE, KLIQUE, PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS, ARIZA, PHX RIDERZ and all the independents that showed up! I APOLOGIZE if I left anyone out! 

Also BIG THANKS to Plan Joe for coming out buying all the food and cooking his ass off in the heat and donating his proceeds to family!!! 

Thank You again, 

Bobby Q








[/h]


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hot as a motha out there!!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*Check us out for your next plaque order.

Thanks*


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

chrome 13x7 for sale $350 for all four or $250 without adapters and spinners good cornell 1000 tires need them gone today


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey az side,,,,check it out,,,, any body lookin for insurance hit up Karen , i got a good deal and she got a few friends better rates then they had... so it dont take a second for a qoute. you can go and see her at the dealer on i-17 and vanburen at the drive rite,,, or give her a call 480-395 1099 tell her ART LOKS sent you,,,,AND THEY GOT GOOD RATES ON CLASSIC CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REAL GOOD RATES FOR DA LOLOS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

looking for some late 80's gm seats front and rear preferbly blue or grey


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

azrdr said:


> *On behalf of Society CC, I would to Thank all the Gente and all the Car Clubs that came out and made this event such a huge success! Az Clubs are first class all the way and know how to put it down! I would like to Thank all our vendors, sponsors and artists who donated the amazing one of a kind awards! BUGS, MICKEY, RON, TONY, VICIOUS CUSTOMS, MANNY CISNEROS, MARK BRODIE, D-JAY GILESPIE, AJ'S CUSTOMS!
> 
> Big ups to SPIRIT, THE FEW, USO, ROLLERZ ONLY, LIFESTYLE, LIFE, MI VIDA, MAJESTICS, IDENTITY,UNITY, UNIQUES,LOWRIDERSTYLE, IMPERIALS, TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, GOODLIFE, KLIQUE, PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS, ARIZA, PHX RIDERZ and all the independents that showed up! I APOLOGIZE if I left anyone out!
> 
> ...


Glad to help out homie. Thanks for having us.


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy birthday to GOOD LIFE president mike have a good day homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

happy birthday to ray ray from new image car club to. have a slushy on me buddy


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Ant said:


> View attachment 490838
> View attachment 490839
> View attachment 490840
> View attachment 490841
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azrdr said:


> *On behalf of Society CC, I would to Thank all the Gente and all the Car Clubs that came out and made this event such a huge success! Az Clubs are first class all the way and know how to put it down! I would like to Thank all our vendors, sponsors and artists who donated the amazing one of a kind awards! BUGS, MICKEY, RON, TONY, VICIOUS CUSTOMS, MANNY CISNEROS, MARK BRODIE, D-JAY GILESPIE, AJ'S CUSTOMS!
> 
> Big ups to SPIRIT, THE FEW, USO, ROLLERZ ONLY, LIFESTYLE, LIFE, MI VIDA, MAJESTICS, IDENTITY,UNITY, UNIQUES,LOWRIDERSTYLE, IMPERIALS, TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, GOODLIFE, KLIQUE, PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS, ARIZA, PHX RIDERZ and all the independents that showed up! I APOLOGIZE if I left anyone out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PLANETGETLOW said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PLANETGETLOW said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Happy birthday Mike & Ray Ray!!!!! :thumbsup:

















_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you




Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Happy birthday Mike & Ray Ray!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

QUEEZY said:


> Happy birthday to GOOD LIFE president mike have a good day homie


Thank you carnal


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you carnal


happy b day homie


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you carnal


Happy Birthday Mike. Hope you had a good 1. We should have a shot when I get back from Cali


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:
_
Coming up...._










_

Looks like the Tucson Az Chapters coming up for this event. Please come out and meet your new Az familia. _:thumbsup:



Here goes a sneek peek of one of their ramflas....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you carnal


happy late birthday my brova!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

THE HOMMIE TOPDOGG ALWAYS COVERING OUR EVENTS MUCH LOVE DOGG!!! UD UP!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

YUMA, AZ DSH AND UNITEDDREAMS CC GOIN IN!!!!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ESTE ES POR MI'S MANDO's

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Next.... :thumbsup:










Please help these young gente do their thing....:angel:

_


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks homie ples come out


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> YUMA, AZ DSH AND UNITEDDREAMS CC GOIN IN!!!!


 T-T-T BIG UP!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

azrockabilly said:


>


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

GOOD LIFE CC TTT. ARIZONA TTT REP


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ESTE ES POR MI'S MANDO's
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


 whoa


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

come out and support the kids and have a great time doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

come out and support a good cause good luck to the to the members of Lowrider Style cc. Phx, Az chapter may God shine his favor over you guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

"SUP MIJO"


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:




_Up coming Event!




　



























　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















_*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

TTT AZ


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

GOOD LIFE CC & BC TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Does any one hit that show on 35th n northern ever


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

used too, is it still goin on friday nights?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

BIG E 602 said:


> used too, is it still goin on friday nights?


I think so we ganna Cruz up there tonight.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

We ganna b there around 7pm


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

THE HOMIE ENVIUS(with the white/pink big body) WILL BE IN TOWN THIS SUNDAY. AS FAR AS I KNOW THERES NOTHING GOING ON.. MAYBE WE CAN HIT THE WASH AND HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT AND SHOW THE HOMIE HOW AZ PUTS IT DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> THE HOMIE ENVIUS(with the white/pink big body) WILL BE IN TOWN THIS SUNDAY. AS FAR AS I KNOW THERES NOTHING GOING ON.. MAYBE WE CAN HIT THE WASH AND HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT AND SHOW THE HOMIE HOW AZ PUTS IT DOWN!!!!!!


X64 would be nice to see some hoppers banging bumper


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> X64 would be nice to see some hoppers banging bumper


What u got in mind? We got street cars with stock lock ups single and double radicals. Bring some cars out


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:


Today!!!!

"Lowrider Style Phx Az Chapter Car Wash"

_Autozone 
19thAve & Southern

This one's for the Church. Please come out and show some Luv. _:angel:


_Then later....__











Please come out help the girls play softball._:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> X64 would be nice to see some hoppers banging bumper


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> What u got in mind? We got street cars with stock lock ups single and double radicals. Bring some cars out


hell yeah.. bring dem bad boys out...


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks homie for putting the girls softball flyer up. the girls need our help. lets show peeps how the raza get's down for the brown..... a hector this is jacob homie get at me anytime you guys need help


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

What u got in mind? We got street cars with stock lock ups single and double radicals. Bring some cars out 






happy wat time u gonna bringem out or should we come to u?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn it I gotz to wrk


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Bring them for reals


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS GOTS SINGLE PUMPS READY


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

The fight was setup even tho I wanted Bradley to win but PAC man won.


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> What u got in mind? We got street cars with stock lock ups single and double radicals. Bring some cars out


My cars is not ready yet but when it is I will 
Hop it at the wash for sure . 
But I love to see car hitting switches


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> The fight was setup even tho I wanted Bradley to win but PAC man won.


Ur right x64


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> My cars is not ready yet but when it is I will
> Hop it at the wash for sure .
> But I love to see car hitting switches


Come get my car


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Come get my car


That's what's up ....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> THE HOMIE ENVIUS(with the white/pink big body) WILL BE IN TOWN THIS SUNDAY. AS FAR AS I KNOW THERES NOTHING GOING ON.. MAYBE WE CAN HIT THE WASH AND HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT AND SHOW THE HOMIE HOW AZ PUTS IT DOWN!!!!!!



:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

So who's going 2 the wash?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> So who's going 2 the wash?


I guess a grip of ppl


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is the wash


----------



## El Unico 83 (Nov 13, 2011)

el taz said:


> Where is the wash


Central and baseline


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

That's way I thought I'll. Be there


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm going to need an address for my GPS lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> thanks homie for putting the girls softball flyer up. the girls need our help. lets show peeps how the raza get's down for the brown..... a hector this is jacob homie get at me anytime you guys need help


No problem homie. I can't make alot of events now due to my health but i support by promoting Clubs events online and getting the gente out there. I make sure to let my club know to go out and support and 99% of the time they make it out there. Alot of ours rides are down for Vegas but we'll go anyway wearing our shirt and donating. Hope someone made it out there last night. Alot of members had personal issues to deal with like familia time. You know sometimes the ol ladys want alone time just the familia....
But thank you homie :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:



_Looks like its all about...._

_THE WASH!!!!_ :thumbsup:










_
Have a great Sunday!_ :tongue:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

The wash tonight


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

how do I get there


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Just put in central Ave and baseline ave


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what time does this go down?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Around dark


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i dont know if i can make it over there that late lol ive been up since 3 and am spent lol...does this happen only on weekends or pretty much any night?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Mando Photography!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> dam i dont know if i can make it over there that late lol ive been up since 3 and am spent lol...does this happen only on weekends or pretty much any night?


take a nap homie.. its gone be poppin..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sorry guys not gonna make it...couldn't sleep and I'm a good 30-40 mins from that car wash....ill try to meet up this week sometime after work


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Big Mando Photography!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:



_"Pic of the Day"










Don't try this at home! _


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Big Mando Photography!!


Looks real good but where's the hot chick that was at the photo shoot 






J/K


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

looking for some 58 chevy car front bumper brackets, thx az


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

dammn.. the wash was badass last night.packed . hop game was on point too


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Looks real good but where's the hot chick that was at the photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al scared her away lol....jk


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> dammn.. the wash was badass last night.packed . hop game was on point too


sucks I missed it...going to happen again this week at all?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Welcome our Tucson Az Chapter....._ :thumbsup:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Who installs sunroofs?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> dammn.. the wash was badass last night.packed . hop game was on point too


X2. Wash was popping last night !


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

evry weekend bro sunday nites.....


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Who installs sunroofs?


Az suntops


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :thumbsup:




_Coming soon...._


----------



## elmicho64 (Feb 24, 2009)

BIG E 602 said:


> looking for some 58 chevy car front bumper brackets, thx az


I have one complete for$300 pm me ur # ill send u pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking for a set of used 13'S for Chucky of the Mesa chapter. Please pm me. Thanks homies!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP AZ SIDE ANYBODY GOT GATO'S NUMBER HE GOTS A BOMBA WITH MURALS ALL OVER IT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out my homies special ...

Having specials one is $50 tattoo cd size with up to 3 colors $25 for tattoo business card size no color $125 portraits no color And last but not least pay for one tattoo and get a second one FREE!!!
602-488-0099 phoenink tattoo shop 

http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/phoenink.shop?__user=1412262829


----------



## juancho (Oct 22, 2011)

Tell him big Juan sent you


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:inout::wave: whats good AZ SIDE ... miss hanging out with all the homies .. 
we are getting settled in over here in Tejas .. hope everyone has a good Summer, drink water!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

gatos # 602-486-1544


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> :inout::wave: whats good AZ SIDE ... miss hanging out with all the homies ..
> we are getting settled in over here in Tejas .. hope everyone has a good Summer, drink water!


Be safe out there homie....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__"Pic of the Day" :wow:





















Peace....:angel:_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> :inout::wave: whats good AZ SIDE ... miss hanging out with all the homies ..
> we are getting settled in over here in Tejas .. hope everyone has a good Summer, drink water!


:wave:whaats good bro hope you and the family are doing well


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

juancho said:


> Check out my homies special ...
> 
> Having specials one is $50 tattoo cd size with up to 3 colors $25 for tattoo business card size no color $125 portraits no color And last but not least pay for one tattoo and get a second one FREE!!!
> 602-488-0099 phoenink tattoo shop
> ...


Looks like good work!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

G-body a-arms for sale in Phx. They are reiforced and molded caddy with 2" extension modified for a G-body $110. P.m. me if intrested


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll give u 40 bucks 4 those arms


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> :inout::wave: whats good AZ SIDE ... miss hanging out with all the homies ..
> we are getting settled in over here in Tejas .. hope everyone has a good Summer, drink water!


What up orlando hope u and mary are doing well. Tell angel and lil o we say hi from The Robles Familia. So make sure its still about the Cardinals don't flip on Me plus that little star can't beat us:rofl:


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> I'll give u 40 bucks 4 those arms


Add another $40 on top of that and there yours


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 496222





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 496811





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 496812





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 496813


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


armando martinez said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:

_


Coming up....
_










_StreetLow Magazine in Arizona?_ :cheesy:


_Soon...._











_Please help us help a church...._ :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azrockabilly said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking for a regal header panel 84-87


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

62wildcat said:


> What up orlando hope u and mary are doing well. Tell angel and lil o we say hi from The Robles Familia. So make sure its still about the Cardinals don't flip on Me plus that little star can't beat us:rofl:


You know the Cardinals my team always! 
The Family says HI & we Miss you guys. Keep in touch brother


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES ANYBODY NO WHERE I CAN GET SOME MURALS DONE AT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

WUTITDU said:


> Add another $40 on top of that and there yours


Got 41


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Got 41


Iam good , there already reinforced and extended. Selling these cause Iam making new ones for my car. I know what shops want for arms , so $80 thats a hook up price for whoever buys them


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:




_Up coming events...._:thumbsup:




*OLD SCHOOL C.C. 
CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY!! June 16th.
3701 N 43rd AVE. at SAVON Transmission Shop
Come out and support the cause! 
Starting at 7 AM Till the beer is all gone. **:rofl: 
Get your Firme rides washed up for the Fathers Day Weekend!!*



_




































　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















_*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WUTITDU said:


> View attachment 496847
> View attachment 496848
> 
> G-body a-arms for sale in Phx. They are reiforced and molded caddy with 2" extension modified for a G-body $110. P.m. me if intrested


Still for sale


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

WUTITDU said:


> Still for sale


41.50


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

is any of you on facecrap,,,,,,,,help a homie out!!!!!!!!!


*Alex Almaraz
*

*OK...SO FAR I HAVE 41 LIKES ON MY BUSINESS CARD FOR THE BUSINESS CARD CONTEST....I NEED 23 MORE VOTES TO BEAT THE OTHER CARD THATS RUNNING....THATA ALL I NEED IS 23 MORE VOTES....PLEASE CHECK YOUR INVITES TO THE STELLA GRAFIX BUSINESS CARD CONTEST AND LIKE MY CARD PLEASE....THANK YOU SO MUCH....CONTEST ENDS TODAY AT 6 P.M.........AGAIN, JUST NEED 23 MORE LIKES TO BEAT THE OTHER CARD RUNNING AGAINST ME.........*

LikeUnlike · · 3 hours ago · 

4 people like this.

Alex Almaraz DONT LIKE THIS COMMENT....IT DONT HELP....YOU NEED TO LIKE MY BUSINESS CARD ON THE CONTEST PAGE........3 hours ago · LikeUnlike · 1

Alex Almaraz BETTER YET, GO TO THIS PAGE......Stella Grafx Design and Printing.......FIND MY CARD AND LIKE IT.............THANKS..........3 hours ago · LikeUnlike

Javier Molinar Yo card suckz


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> 41.50


:no:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

WUTITDU said:


> :no:


Mike bro that's all they worth


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Name isnt Mike


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

WUTITDU said:


> Name isnt Mike


Who diss


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Name is Tony , havent been out for along time. Redoing my whole car and have these left over.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Next week!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:



TODAY!!!!!

*OLD SCHOOL C.C. 
CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY!! June 16th.
3701 N 43rd AVE. at SAVON Transmission Shop
Come out and support the cause! 
Starting at 7 AM Till the beer is all gone. **:rofl: 
Get your Firme rides washed up for the Fathers Day Weekend!!*

_







_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :nicoderm:



Yo !! Mr Roach .... :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:...................................................................:h5:.............:loco:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Yo !! Mr Roach .... :0)


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Any body going to the wash tommorrow


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Good life bike &CC. TTT


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm ganna try


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

i'll b there ....early


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy fathers day everyone


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:











_









Then The Wash!!!!!_:thumbsup:
_
Please be safe homie's.... _:angel:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Looking for 4 and half ton springs asap


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:




_This weekend!_ 




_Day event...._












_
Afternoon/night event...._




















_Peace...._


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bout what time big homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Coo coo c u there


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

K onda chivo


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> HOP TONIGHT ON 91ST AVE & THOMAS @ THE WAL MART


Damn I live right there [email protected]&$en wack I gotz to wrk


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

Show going down Aug. 4th Española NM. MC Magic, Zig Zag, Juan Gambino and D-Eazy live on stage. Ground crushing car/truck hop and some super sweet cars. Coverage by Lowrider n Street Seen mag. Hosted by NM own MQ and Dj 3 of 97.3..... Don't miss out on NM's BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR.......


----------



## LINCOLN91 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up kitty how u been


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

does anyone know of a good polisher for stainless aluminum trim thats good and resonable? pm me please thx


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

sand1 said:


> does anyone know of a good polisher for stainless aluminum trim thats good and resonable? pm me please thx


When u find one to polish ur trim pm me I need mine done thx


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

Can someone confirm an USO car show on July 21st? This is what I have Planned;

Back 2 Sku Cruise July 21st 2012, Meet at STATE FARM 7217 S. Central Ave Phoenix at 5 P.M. Escorted Cruise will start at 6 P.M. North on Central to a Show N Shine at MACAYO’S MEXICAN KITCHEN, 4001 N Central Ave Raffles, Vendors and DJ Mondo. Accepting Donations of school uniforms, clothes, back packs, & supplies.


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

PHOENIX USO family will be doing a Bbq July 21st at Encanto park...All clubs and solo riders are welcome to come out...Flyer is in the works now...


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

97TownCar said:


> PHOENIX USO family will be doing a Bbq July 21st at Encanto park...All clubs and solo riders are welcome to come out...Flyer is in the works now...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Damn I live right there [email protected]&$en wack I gotz to wrk


There's NO 1 here


----------



## KONNECTED ENT (Aug 17, 2009)

Got it thx.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> :rimshot:


What bullshit there's no 1 hopping


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

YA !! MARINATE B LYING TO THE PEOPLE !! LOL
:nono:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

House call time


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> House call time


CAN I GET A HOP WIT THE CUTLASS HOMIE ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:


_"Pic's of the Day"_ :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Lmao gabe you dickhead


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY TORTA TUESDAYS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:

_
"Video of the Week"_






_Lets check out some of the Mighty AZ's Rides!!!!_ :thumbsup:










_PEACE...._:angel:


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Have some 13 x7 for sale all 4 rims no tires with adopters 5 hole universal and knocks offs 2 wing clean just one knock off is broken from one of the wings


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

how much


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


Dear santa.. I assure u I have beengood this year.. please bring me this nalgona for Christmas. Thank you.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


>


Name of this bootyful woman


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats up AZ????? Im here visiting my sister and here for her wedding. I wanna see sme cars!!!!!! whats goin on during the weekdays? Ill be here til tuesday. The wedding is saturday so I cant make the lowrider style cc show. Im in pheonix


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE HEY IM LOOKING FOR A FRONT BUMPER FOR A 65 IMPALA IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS A GOOD USED ONE HIT ME UP 520 414 6485. THANKS


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> WHATS UP AZ SIDE HEY IM LOOKING FOR A FRONT BUMPER FOR A 65 IMPALA IF YOU HAVE ONE OR KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS A GOOD USED ONE HIT ME UP 520 414 6485. THANKS


Should just get a nice new one from www.impalapro.com nothing wrong with a nice new one plus he's in town so you don't have to pay shipping


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahhwataday said:


> Whats up AZ????? Im here visiting my sister and here for her wedding. I wanna see sme cars!!!!!! whats goin on during the weekdays? Ill be here til tuesday. The wedding is saturday so I cant make the lowrider style cc show. Im in pheonix


Sorry to hear that homie. But welcome!:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:


_Up coming event...._




















_Peace...._:angel:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Sorry to hear that homie. But welcome!:wave:


Thanks, its nice here. Everything here is better than in VA. havent seen any cars yet tho, where is everyone hiding???


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Sunday on 13th street n van burden a lil show n shine from 5pm to..... Then cruz to the wash



Here's the txt I got lets make diss happen

Mini show and shine this Sunday from 5-8 there is gonna be latino art displayed along with lowriders. Then afterwards cruise to the wash in central. If you're bringing your ride the move in is from 3-4.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wheres this video at where JustinAZ is rapping??? Wheres the BET Exclusive shit????


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody have a stock set of wheels for sale? Need some for a impala or gbody just need them to roll car condition doesn't matter looking for something cheap pm me thanks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wheres this video at where JustinAZ is rapping??? Wheres the BET Exclusive shit????


god bless the living!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> Sunday on 13th street n van burden a lil show n shine from 5pm to..... Then cruz to the wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heeeeeeelll yeaaaaaaa, Thanks man. I hope I can make it. Van buren & 13th st, I gotta find out how to get there haha shiiiiiittt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_The thing about the church is the church got so big some of the people had to set outside to hear the sermon. We want to raise money to build a extension of the building so they can have shelter from the Sun this summer. It's gonna be a HOT summer this year please help us. There will be trophys and if your cars are down for Vegas please just come and drop a donation.

Thank You.._.. :angel:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _The thing about the church is the church got so big some of the people had to set outside to hear the sermon. We want to raise money to build a extension of the building so they can have shelter from the Sun this summer. It's gonna be a HOT summer this year please help us. There will be trophys and if your cars are down for Vegas please just come and drop a donation.
> 
> Thank You.._.. :angel:


A hector will this car be there seen a lowrider style sticker on the back window haha









GoOdLiFe cc will b there


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^^haha THE SMART THING


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Well homies i am getting rid of my 1963 4door chevy Impala it is running an drives grate 
Just need a new toy any one want to trade let me know
I got picts to trade call or text 6023975676


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

This Saturday at The Rockabella show! Special group discount for Car Clubs!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Get your Ol' Skool Hair cut at Straight Razor BarberShop (proud sponsors and homies)


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _The thing about the church is the church got so big some of the people had to set outside to hear the sermon. We want to raise money to build a extension of the building so they can have shelter from the Sun this summer. It's gonna be a HOT summer this year please help us. There will be trophys and if your cars are down for Vegas please just come and drop a donation.
> 
> Thank You.._.. :angel:



Brown Society will be there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The1and0nly said:


> A hector will this car be there seen a lowrider style sticker on the back window haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I Luv it! :bowrofl:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

QUEEZY said:


> ^^^^haha THE SMART THING


_Can't touch the Sea Thing!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrockabilly said:


> This Saturday at The Rockabella show! Special group discount for Car Clubs!





azrockabilly said:


> Get your Ol' Skool Hair cut at Straight Razor BarberShop (proud sponsors and homies)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2 83s said:


> Brown Society will be there


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:thumbsup:_



Up coming events...._:thumbsup:


_




















_
Mini show and shine this Sunday from 5-8 there is gonna be latino art displayed along with lowriders. Then afterwards cruise to the wash on central. If you're bringing your ride the move in is from 3-4. On 13th street n van burden.




_ 










PHOENIX USO family will be doing a Bbq July 21st at Encanto park...All clubs and solo riders are welcome to come out...Flyer is in the works now...




　



















__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















_*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved... 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

What up AZ!!!


today is FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! Where they at?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Wheres this video at where JustinAZ is rapping??? Wheres the BET Exclusive shit????



that's on Lowrider O.G. AZ side, in facebook under groups
:roflmao:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> What up AZ!!!
> 
> 
> today is FINE ASS FRIDAY!!! Where they at?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahhwataday said:


> Whats up AZ????? Im here visiting my sister and here for her wedding. I wanna see sme cars!!!!!! whats goin on during the weekdays? Ill be here til tuesday. The wedding is saturday so I cant make the lowrider style cc show. Im in pheonix


Uso CC is also having a picnic saturday at encatno park in central phoenix!


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> A hector will this car be there seen a lowrider style sticker on the back window haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I repute this car!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LoL


:barf::barf:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Uso CC is also having a picnic saturday at encatno park in central phoenix!


That's July 21st....


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Az ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Somebody tell smiley6o2 to call a ninja asap.6024654120


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

150


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Anybody know a good towing company with fair prices need a car towed ASAP..thanks


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

Where can I get the hook up on some caddy og parts?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:


_TODAY!!!!_

_
A car wash has been set up for Baby Izabella for this Sat, June 23rd @ 9am @ Rent-A-Tire on 5001 South Central Ave, Phx. Any help is truly appreciate. _:angel:
































_Please be safe..._. :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SHOWS POPPING! STILL LETTING ENTRIES IN! COME ON DOWN FAMILIA!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

wheres rest of picts.....low rider style cc show


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

whats up PHX? any body parting out or knows somebody parting out a 53 2 door chevy sedan,im looking for some seats!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

SAME oLD sHIT !!!.... : 0 ) :inout:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

LowRider Style show


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

1 place in motorcycle class at the 9 annual midnight run car show Good Life CC TTFT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> 1 place in motorcycle class at the 9 annual midnight run car show Good Life CC TTFT


Hell ya Good LIFE CC TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

falcon65 said:


> wheres rest of picts.....*low rider style cc show*


This was a good show I will have a good Video of this show up in a few hours (Im editing it now) I will post it here when im done


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Lowrider Style car club 1st annual Show & Shine






*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

falcon65 said:


> wheres rest of picts.....low rider style cc show


_
Will post some soon homie! Thanks for your interest in the show! _:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2 83s said:


> View attachment 501574
> View attachment 501575





2 83s said:


> View attachment 501576





2 83s said:


> View attachment 501577
> 
> LowRider Style show



_Great pic's! Thanks for coming homie! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> This was a good show I will have a good Video of this show up in a few hours (Im editing it now) I will post it here when im done


_Thanks for the luv homie!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Lowrider Style car club 1st annual Show & Shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Great video homie!!!!_ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia_.... :wave:

_
Big props to all the clubs and solo riderz who came out to support this church!!!! _:worship:
_Will have more Monday...._





_TODAY!!!!_

Mini show and shine this Sunday from 5-8 there is gonna be latino art displayed along with lowriders. Then afterwards cruise to the wash on central. If you're bringing your ride the move in is from 3-4. On 13th street n van burden.

_Then...._

_The Wash!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

phx rider said:


> Anybody know a good towing company with fair prices need a car towed ASAP..thanks


Franks hyd


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

anyone need some stuff welded or reinforced upper or lower arms made , hit me up on a p.m. Ill give good prices cause it is just side work for me from my house.


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

IM SELLING MY 1990 CHEVY SUBURBAN 1500 2WD 350 ENGINE (IT’S THE ORIGINAL ENGINE TO THE TRUCK) THROTTLE BODY, IT HAS 17X9s KNOCK OFFs TIRES ARE ARE IN GOOD SHAPE, PAINT IS BLURPLE W/ROYAL BLUE FLAKE, IT HAS CUSTOM FITTED RUNNING BOARDS FROM A 95 SUBURBAN. UPHOLSTERY IS ORIGINAL IN GOOD CONDITION, THE ONLY REASON IM GETTING RID OF IT IS BECAUSE I DON’T HAVE THE TIME TO FINISH IT!!! I JUST HAD THE HEADS REDONE AND A NEW INTAKE PUT ON THE ENGINE, JUST HAD THE BOTH UPPER & LOWER BUSHINGS & BALL JOINTS DONE ON IT. NEW OIL FILTER, O RING & GASKET FOR OIL FILTER HOUSING, RUNS GOOD STARTS IT RIGHT UP WITH NO PROBLEMS, NEEDS AN ALINEMENT BECAUSE OF THE NEW BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS,TRANSMISSION WAS REBUILT A YEAR 1/2 AGO, REAR END WAS REBUILT LAST YEAR, INJECTORS ARE A YEAR OLD, FUEL PUMP SCREEN & FLOAT ARE 6MONTHS OLD, NEW BATTERY, NEW IGNITION MODULE, NEW TERMOSTAT, THERMOSTAT HOUSING, & NEW WATER HOSES, WATER PUMP IS 8 MONTHS OLD, IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL OR TEXT ME AT (602) 475-8771 ASKING $4500 OBO

LOCATED IN PHOENIX, ARIZONA

(PLEASE DONT CONTACT ME THROUGH LAYITLOW OR PM ME AS I DONT CHECK MY LAYITLOW OFTEN PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER PROVIDED)


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



__First of all thanks goes out to Brown Society cc, Life cc, Good Life cc, Rollerz Only cc, Rouge Nation cc, Intimadation cc, Ariztlan cc, Silent Breeze cc, Majestics cc, Blvd Cruisers, Phoeniquera Classics cc and all the solo riderz! If i missed anyone i'am sorry no disrespect intended i
was with the President of the Tucson Az Chapter Jose and his familia being a good host and i might of miss somebody.










"Jose and his familia"





And a HUGE thanks to DJ Payazo for putting it down in the DJ department! Great job homie!!!!! :thumbsup:










"Payazo"





It was a beautiful day! And the gente kept pouring in giving donation! Facebook is great for promoting! It might help that we got 1,000's & 1,000's of friends! So if anyone needs help promoting their event PM me and i'll help out! But we can't do it without you our Lowrider Brothers so please THANK YOU and keep coming out to our events....:worship:






A few pic's of the show. The rest will be up on our website soon....














































God Bless You for your support....:angel:



_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I AM SELLING 2 TORNELL CLASSIC 155/80-13 WW TIRES. THEY ARE BRAND NEW AND NEVER BEEN MOUNTED. I AM ASKING $45EA OR BOTH FOR $80. I NEED TO SELL ASAP. PLEASE PM ME IF INTERESTED. THX.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Lowrider Style car club 1st annual Show & Shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just an FYI u guys have 100 spoke riders with a pic of a 72 spoke rim


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

aztecsef1 said:


> Just an FYI u guys have 100 spoke riders with a pic of a 72 spoke rim


 Someone made that logo 4me & it looked better than the 1 I had & I dont wanna change my YouTube name so I just gotta deal wit it 4now. I guess I could pay someone to make me a new logo but I would rather spend that money on a better camera so I can make better quality vids.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Does any one no dude with the flaked out green regal


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


>





The1and0nly said:


> Ttt


Good to see you at the show homie....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I AM SELLING 2 TORNELL CLASSIC 155/80-13 WW TIRES. THEY ARE BRAND NEW AND NEVER BEEN MOUNTED. I AM ASKING $45EA OR BOTH FOR $80. I NEED TO SELL ASAP. PLEASE PM ME IF INTERESTED. THX.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


>


See if i can get the Tucson Chapter out there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Next! :biggrin:










PHOENIX USO family will be doing a Bbq July 21st at Encanto park...All clubs and solo riders are welcome to come out...Flyer is in the works now...










Peace....:angel:_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ SIDE! :wave: I AM SELLING 2 TORNELL CLASSIC 155/80-13 WW TIRES. THEY ARE BRAND NEW AND NEVER BEEN MOUNTED. I AM ASKING $45EA OR BOTH FOR $80. I NEED TO SELL ASAP. PLEASE PM ME IF INTERESTED. THX.


 SOLD! SOLD!! SOLD!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Next! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Someone made that logo 4me & it looked better than the 1 I had & I dont wanna change my YouTube name so I just gotta deal wit it 4now. I guess I could pay someone to make me a new logo but I would rather spend that money on a better camera so I can make better quality vids.


That's what's up homie I did enjoy the video made me feel like I was there... Keep up the good work!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Tornell 155 80 13 tires $225 a set cash out the door 602 253 9365


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WUTITDU said:


> View attachment 501925
> View attachment 501926
> anyone need some stuff welded or reinforced upper or lower arms made , hit me up on a p.m.
> Ill give good prices cause it is just side work for me from my house.


TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AZ SIDE

SAVE THE DATE
DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Mark your calendars!


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mark your calendars!


:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> Does any one no dude with the flaked out green regal


Ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> Ttt


Does anybody know the Mexican dude that drives a lowrider lol


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> Does anybody know the Mexican dude that drives a lowrider lol


 The Jetta yeah u. Dude offered to trade me that whip I told him I would pass but I've been thinking about I want it lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> AZ SIDE
> 
> SAVE THE DATE
> DEC 1st 2012
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Mark your calendars!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Got my ticket to show at the Lowrider Magazine Vegas Super Show!!!!:run: 










Gonna be like a kid in a candy store! :tongue:








_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mark your calendars!


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

any carshows this weekend ?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Life CC & BC TTT


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mark your calendars!


HELL YEA CANT WAIT THIS SHOW IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR:thumbsup: TRAFFIC C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hey wat happend to the show and shine sunday??? :dunno: it was by my house but i had to work!!!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Got some all chrome 15x8 72 spoke Dayton's for sale ko an adapters let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Mark your calendars!


Good life CC will show


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Here it is a preview of vol.24! take ride with me thru some of the hottest lowriding cities in the world! Las Vegas was the west coast vs the midwest where you will me suprised which side took the most wins! colorado springs had a great show turn out and a even better cruise alot of nice rag chevys with the tops down! the mexican fiesta get better and better every year so you already know! torres empire LA super Show turned out over 800 cars and more then 35 Hoppers where 2 of them did over 120" (wow) pesados C.C did a tribute to there club memeber Diamond Girl where her daughter hopped her car for the very first time and the support they got was great r.i.p Diamond Girl! Phsycos dreams c.c had a bit of rain but the show still turned out over 220+ cars and the hop was nice even with the rain a young kid decided to bring his pedal car into the pit and wowed the crowd with him hopping it for everyone! this is another great dvd! I will be taking pre orders from now til july 8th 2012! it will be released july 11 2012 so be sure to get it while you can!!! below is a preview of vol.24 enjoy! Cover Coming soon!!
*


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

does n e body know sumbody that does mobile sandblasting? Or sandblasting 4 a good price greatly appreciate the help inadvance


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Got my ticket to show at the Lowrider Magazine Vegas Super Show!!!!:run:
> 
> ...


Will be there again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

N E BODY KNOW N E BODY THAT DOES MOBILE SANDBLASTING OR SANDBLASTING 4 A GOOD PRICE N E AND ALL HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Barberlos (Jun 27, 2012)

1965 Cadillac Coupe Deville...429...runs...needs love...hate to let it go...too many projects...not enough room...my loss your gain...car has serious potential...asking $3,250 OBO...any questions call Nate at 505-489-0869


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

View from my work........


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*A few pics. of the Rockabilly show......:thumbsup:

























































































































*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

ed1983 said:


> N E BODY KNOW N E BODY THAT DOES MOBILE SANDBLASTING OR SANDBLASTING 4 A GOOD PRICE N E AND ALL HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED


What do you need blasted??


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ROLL'N said:


> *Here it is a preview of vol.24! take ride with me thru some of the hottest lowriding cities in the world! Las Vegas was the west coast vs the midwest where you will me suprised which side took the most wins! colorado springs had a great show turn out and a even better cruise alot of nice rag chevys with the tops down! the mexican fiesta get better and better every year so you already know! torres empire LA super Show turned out over 800 cars and more then 35 Hoppers where 2 of them did over 120" (wow) pesados C.C did a tribute to there club memeber Diamond Girl where her daughter hopped her car for the very first time and the support they got was great r.i.p Diamond Girl! Phsycos dreams c.c had a bit of rain but the show still turned out over 220+ cars and the hop was nice even with the rain a young kid decided to bring his pedal car into the pit and wowed the crowd with him hopping it for everyone! this is another great dvd! I will be taking pre orders from now til july 8th 2012! it will be released july 11 2012 so be sure to get it while you can!!! below is a preview of vol.24 enjoy! Cover Coming soon!!
> *


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

aztecsef1 said:


> Got some all chrome 15x8 72 spoke Dayton's for sale ko an adapters let me know if anyone is interested


How much?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Groupe Monte on the floor!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ROLL'N said:


> *Here it is a preview of vol.24! take ride with me thru some of the hottest lowriding cities in the world! Las Vegas was the west coast vs the midwest where you will me suprised which side took the most wins! colorado springs had a great show turn out and a even better cruise alot of nice rag chevys with the tops down! the mexican fiesta get better and better every year so you already know! torres empire LA super Show turned out over 800 cars and more then 35 Hoppers where 2 of them did over 120" (wow) pesados C.C did a tribute to there club memeber Diamond Girl where her daughter hopped her car for the very first time and the support they got was great r.i.p Diamond Girl! Phsycos dreams c.c had a bit of rain but the show still turned out over 220+ cars and the hop was nice even with the rain a young kid decided to bring his pedal car into the pit and wowed the crowd with him hopping it for everyone! this is another great dvd! I will be taking pre orders from now til july 8th 2012! it will be released july 11 2012 so be sure to get it while you can!!! below is a preview of vol.24 enjoy! Cover Coming soon!!
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

See you there homie! 



PASSIONATE63 said:


> Will be there again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


dads86regal said:


> *A few pics. of the Rockabilly show......:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Groupe Monte on the floor!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


regal85 said:


> :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....

















_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> How much?


I'll go $300 for the set...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> any carshows this weekend ?


Uso will be out at the Glendale Drive inns to Watch the movie Ted . Few other clubs will be out also


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> SAME oLD sHIT !!!.... : 0 ) :inout:



I know rite !!!!!!!! Haaaa :0)


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

gzking said:


> Uso will be out at the Glendale Drive inns to Watch the movie Ted . Few other clubs will be out also


Goodlife ganna try to make it


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIGBODY96 said:


> HELL YEA CANT WAIT THIS SHOW IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR:thumbsup: TRAFFIC C.C. WILL BE THERE


hell yea went last year for the first time had a badass time


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

gzking said:


> Uso will be out at the Glendale Drive inns to Watch the movie Ted . Few other clubs will be out also


Was this tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WUTITDU said:


> View attachment 501925
> View attachment 501926
> anyone need some stuff welded or reinforced upper or lower arms made , hit me up on a p.m. Ill give good prices cause it is just side work for me from my house.


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:



Up coming events....:thumbsup:












































　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME.
_


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

QUEEZY said:


> Was this tonight or tomorrow night


Tomorrow @ 8:15


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

QUEEZY said:


> Was this tonight or tomorrow night


saturday night
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Nice take some to the next event for all of us I'll buy you a beer


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC AND SLOW LANE CC HAVE COMMITTED TO ADOPT A FAMILY FOR THE BACK TO SCHOOL CRIISE. WHO ELSE IS DOWN. HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO

THX AZ SIDE!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> IDENTITY CC AND SLOW LANE CC HAVE COMMITTED TO ADOPT A FAMILY FOR THE BACK TO SCHOOL CRIISE. WHO ELSE IS DOWN. HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO
> 
> THX AZ SIDE!


Pm me we will be down


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!

_*OLD SCHOOL C.C. 
CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY!! June 30th.
4020 North 75th Ave. @ West Side Tire Shop Located on the South West corner.
Come out and support the cause! 
MAKE IT A SHOW AFTER YOU SHINE UP YOUR RIDE MIKE!
Starting at 9 AM Till 1:30 PM 










**Drive in with Uso CC!!!!!
*_Glendale Drive inns to Watch the movie Ted. 8:15pm_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone know what happend to the OLD SCHOOL C.C. 
CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY!! June 30th.
@ West Side Tire Shop I was their at 1pm and their was no one their, didn't look like it ever happend ?


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Anyone know what happend to the OLD SCHOOL C.C.
> CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY!! June 30th.
> @ West Side Tire Shop I was their at 1pm and their was no one their, didn't look like it ever happend
> 
> Prob left early was too damn hot...i passd by and they were there bout 10


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

cutty buddy said:


> ENCINAS said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what happend to the OLD SCHOOL C.C.
> ...


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Want to wish happy lil late b day to founder Evan GOOD LIFE TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Next! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA AZ WILL BE AT THIS SHOW!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!










__THE WASH!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats up my AZ wish i was home to hit up these shows!! Cant wait to get back and cruise!! AZ TTT!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Whats up my AZ wish i was home to hit up these shows!! Cant wait to get back and cruise!! AZ TTT!!!!


:wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Today!
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave:


What up homie!! hope everything is going good!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....










Hope everyone had a great weekend! :thumbsup:_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

The wash was good lastnight


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Posting for a homie..selling amobile detail biz... trailer, pressure washer, 100gal tank, tool box, all supplies, 3,000.. pm and ill give his nbr


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

oldschool wayz said:


> The wash was good lastnight


Yes it was the wash is making a come back


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Carclub , checking in ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Weasels Gift from God : 0 )


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

My grandbabys !!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to facebook !! :0)


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

the USO green caddy at the wash last night kick ass!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :h5:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Back to facebook !! :0)


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

kraz13 said:


> the USO green caddy at the wash last night kick ass!


Tru Dat


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__"Pic's of the Day" :wow:










































Peace.... :thumbsup:_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Morning AZ Good Life CC checkin in


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

kraz13 said:


> the USO green caddy at the wash last night kick ass!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


lol i didnt take pics hopefully someone else did!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Was 2 dark


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

IM SELLING MY 1990 CHEVY SUBURBAN 1500 2WD 350 ENGINE (IT’S THE ORIGINAL ENGINE TO THE TRUCK) THROTTLE BODY, IT HAS 17X9s KNOCK OFFs TIRES ARE ARE IN GOOD SHAPE, PAINT IS BLURPLE W/ROYAL BLUE FLAKE, IT HAS CUSTOM FITTED RUNNING BOARDS FROM A 95 SUBURBAN. UPHOLSTERY IS ORIGINAL IN GOOD CONDITION, THE ONLY REASON IM GETTING RID OF IT IS BECAUSE I DON’T HAVE THE TIME TO FINISH IT!!! I JUST HAD THE HEADS REDONE AND A NEW INTAKE PUT ON THE ENGINE, JUST HAD THE BOTH UPPER & LOWER BUSHINGS & BALL JOINTS DONE ON IT. NEW OIL FILTER, O RING & GASKET FOR OIL FILTER HOUSING, RUNS GOOD STARTS IT RIGHT UP WITH NO PROBLEMS, NEEDS AN ALINEMENT BECAUSE OF THE NEW BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS,TRANSMISSION WAS REBUILT A YEAR 1/2 AGO, REAR END WAS REBUILT LAST YEAR, INJECTORS ARE A YEAR OLD, FUEL PUMP SCREEN & FLOAT ARE 6MONTHS OLD, NEW BATTERY, NEW IGNITION MODULE, NEW TERMOSTAT, THERMOSTAT HOUSING, & NEW WATER HOSES, WATER PUMP IS 8 MONTHS OLD, IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL OR TEXT ME AT (602) 475-8771 ASKING $4000 OBO "price is negotiable"......!

LOCATED IN PHOENIX, ARIZONA

(PLEASE DONT CONTACT ME THROUGH LAYITLOW OR PM ME AS I DONT CHECK MY LAYITLOW OFTEN PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER PROVIDED)


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Dont forget roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this one! We will be doing a hop aswell at this show more info and flyer will be posted up soon! So lock in the date!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


mr.breeze said:


> IM SELLING MY 1990 CHEVY SUBURBAN 1500 2WD 350 ENGINE (IT’S THE ORIGINAL ENGINE TO THE TRUCK) THROTTLE BODY, IT HAS 17X9s KNOCK OFFs TIRES ARE ARE IN GOOD SHAPE, PAINT IS BLURPLE W/ROYAL BLUE FLAKE, IT HAS CUSTOM FITTED RUNNING BOARDS FROM A 95 SUBURBAN. UPHOLSTERY IS ORIGINAL IN GOOD CONDITION, THE ONLY REASON IM GETTING RID OF IT IS BECAUSE I DON’T HAVE THE TIME TO FINISH IT!!! I JUST HAD THE HEADS REDONE AND A NEW INTAKE PUT ON THE ENGINE, JUST HAD THE BOTH UPPER & LOWER BUSHINGS & BALL JOINTS DONE ON IT. NEW OIL FILTER, O RING & GASKET FOR OIL FILTER HOUSING, RUNS GOOD STARTS IT RIGHT UP WITH NO PROBLEMS, NEEDS AN ALINEMENT BECAUSE OF THE NEW BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS,TRANSMISSION WAS REBUILT A YEAR 1/2 AGO, REAR END WAS REBUILT LAST YEAR, INJECTORS ARE A YEAR OLD, FUEL PUMP SCREEN & FLOAT ARE 6MONTHS OLD, NEW BATTERY, NEW IGNITION MODULE, NEW TERMOSTAT, THERMOSTAT HOUSING, & NEW WATER HOSES, WATER PUMP IS 8 MONTHS OLD, IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL OR TEXT ME AT (602) 475-8771 ASKING $4500 OBO
> 
> LOCATED IN PHOENIX, ARIZONA
> 
> (PLEASE DONT CONTACT ME THROUGH LAYITLOW OR PM ME AS I DONT CHECK MY LAYITLOW OFTEN PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER PROVIDED)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Identity Original said:


> View attachment 506229


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Happy 4th of July!!!!










Be safe......:angel:_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!:rimshot:*


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

kraz13 said:


> lol i didnt take pics hopefully someone else did!


I cant post pics from my phone, but ill post some pics


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

64sub said:


> I cant post pics from my phone, but ill post some pics


 Its bad ass i seen it on FB!!!!!!!!!! copy and paste its in the 50's


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY 4TH O JULY AZ SIDE!! ENJOY THE DAY AND BE SAFE


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES BE SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ROLL'N said:


> *Dont forget roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this one! We will be doing a hop aswell at this show more info and flyer will be posted up soon! So lock in the date!!!*


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> IDENTITY CC AND SLOW LANE CC HAVE COMMITTED TO ADOPT A FAMILY FOR THE BACK TO SCHOOL CRIISE. WHO ELSE IS DOWN. HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO
> 
> THX AZ SIDE!


Lowriderstylecarclub glendale chapter down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!:rimshot:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


64sub said:


> I cant post pics from my phone, but ill post some pics





PLANJOE said:


> Its bad ass i seen it on FB!!!!!!!!!! copy and paste its in the 50's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


97TownCar said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


monte-licious said:


> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES BE SAFE OUT THERE





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> Lowriderstylecarclub glendale chapter down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up! 










All 6 AZ Chapters will be there! :thumbsup:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody looking for a daily driver, I have a 1998 Honda Accord for $4K..


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

how many miles? any pics?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

97TownCar said:


>


DAMN!!!!! That Lac is bad ass!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIG E 602 said:


> how many miles? any pics?


Here you go:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3098821236.html


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


I'm not feeling this one sounds like your trying to point things were not even about good luck at your show


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HAPPY 5TH OF JULY HOMIES! GET TO WORK! LOL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

97TownCar said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: :worship::worship:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TRU CRUIZERS said:


> try 2 cruz 75th an indianschool at the taco shop around 1am there always people cruising or 51st ave and thomas............ 4 sum reasons they cruz that late on fri-sat :biggrin:


Happy 
Birthday brother................we miss you......:angel:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Happy
> Birthday brother................we miss you......:angel:


:thumbsup: TTT Happy Birthday DannyBoy:angel:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

PLANETGETLOW said:


>


 The parking things at this say NO LOWRIDERS. F$&@ that place.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> The parking things at this say NO LOWRIDERS. F$&@ that place.


 just to piss them off show up n park in there anyways they cant say anything, am a do that wen my cars lifted jus to piss em off


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ENCINAS said:


> I'm not feeling this one sounds like your trying to point things were not even about good luck at your show





The1and0nly said:


> The parking things at this say NO LOWRIDERS. F$&@ that place.


This isn't MY show per say, but another rider from the Scottsdale area went and talked to the host to try and clarify what they are trying to do. They said lowriders are welcome, I was asked to post the flier, that's all.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

97TownCar said:


>



Badass ride!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> This isn't MY show per say, but another rider from the Scottsdale area went and talked to the host to try and clarify what they are trying to do. They said lowriders are welcome, I was asked to post the flier, that's all.


Thanks man, but I wonder what car clubs, or groups have been messing everything up for them to make that many rules I know the hot rod world puts for sale signs for sale but hay it's their car they want to show and sale more power to them sounds like their just trying to profile any car enthusiast person knows how much work time sacrice and money is put into any ride from lowlow to ratrod, racer eureo ext the funny thing is we all pay to put are rides in their shows maybe we should start putting rules of are owen


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ENCINAS said:


> Thanks man, but I wonder what car clubs, or groups have been messing everything up for them to make that many rules I know the hot rod world puts for sale signs for sale but hay it's their car they want to show and sale more power to them sounds like their just trying to profile any car enthusiast person knows how much work time sacrice and money is put into any ride from lowlow to ratrod, racer eureo ext the funny thing is we all pay to put are rides in their shows maybe we should start putting rules of are owen


I agree, I took my wife out there about 3 weeks ago. My parents live out that way and I didn't know what it was, but my parents told me about it. So we decided to go check it out. It's actually a pretty bad ass spot and I didn't notice any signs but really wasn't looking. One of the things I didn't like about it was how many people from the public were out there just walking around and they walk CLOSE to the cars. I'm not really crazy about that, too many haters out there for my taste.

When I came back I mentioned in the East Side topic this place and somebody said they didn't like lowriders, another user here saw that and said he'd make an attempt to see what was going on. I DID notice that there were bikes, racers, ricers, etc out there but NOBODY on spokes......


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

alot of BS for this show..( mcdonald approval)..:dunno: hey McD do i need approval to take a shit at your show??......


PLANETGETLOW said:


>


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I agree, I took my wife out there about 3 weeks ago. My parents live out that way and I didn't know what it was, but my parents told me about it. So we decided to go check it out. It's actually a pretty bad ass spot and I didn't notice any signs but really wasn't looking. One of the things I didn't like about it was how many people from the public were out there just walking around and they walk CLOSE to the cars. I'm not really crazy about that, too many haters out there for my taste.
> 
> When I came back I mentioned in the East Side topic this place and somebody said they didn't like lowriders, another user here saw that and said he'd make an attempt to see what was going on. I DID notice that there were bikes, racers, ricers, etc out there but NOBODY on spokes......



that's it im going to go roll in on stocks park it, and mount my spokes that will teach them:biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> alot of BS for this show..( mcdonald approval)..:dunno: hey McD do i need approval to take a shit at your show??......


na bro order the #1 wait a few after you eat it and you'll have no choice but to take a dumphno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ENCINAS said:


> that's it im going to go roll in on stocks park it, and mount my spokes that will teach them:biggrin:



HA!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> that's it im going to go roll in on stocks park it, and mount my spokes that will teach them:biggrin:




Haaaaaa !! you tell'em


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up homies me and my fam went out there about two weeks ago and they have sings befor every row of cas that say no lowriders.. it just goes to show that the lowrider culbs in az r badass cuz we let hotrodz ratrods all kinds so it let's u know were bigger then that


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

oldschool wayz said:


> Was up homies me and my fam went out there about two weeks ago and they have sings befor every row of cas that say no lowriders.. it just goes to show that the lowrider culbs in az r badass cuz we let hotrodz ratrods all kinds so it let's u know were bigger then that


X 64


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> that's it im going to go roll in on stocks park it, and mount my spokes that will teach them:biggrin:


Thatz some funny shit get a few impala roll in on stocks then
Roll out on Ur spokes or get alot of lowriders and take a ride
Down there so they can see all the badazz rides rollin deep 




I did not see that on the rules


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry ronnie mc donald not going....rather go to the wash and stay on this side of town anyway...scottsdale thanks but no thanks


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


falcon65 said:


> sorry ronnie mc donald not going....rather go to the wash and stay on this side of town anyway...scottsdale thanks but no thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming events....:thumbsup:


























































　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　



















*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME.
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


joe 2 64s said:


> X 64





falcon65 said:


> sorry ronnie mc donald not going....rather go to the wash and stay on this side of town anyway...scottsdale thanks but no thanks





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll ride out there and post up, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## mr.breeze (Jul 5, 2010)

IM SELLING MY 1990 CHEVY SUBURBAN 1500 2WD 350 ENGINE (IT’S THE ORIGINAL ENGINE TO THE TRUCK) THROTTLE BODY, IT HAS 17X9s KNOCK OFFs TIRES ARE ARE IN GOOD SHAPE, PAINT IS BLURPLE W/ROYAL BLUE FLAKE, IT HAS CUSTOM FITTED RUNNING BOARDS FROM A 95 SUBURBAN. UPHOLSTERY IS ORIGINAL IN GOOD CONDITION, THE ONLY REASON IM GETTING RID OF IT IS BECAUSE I DON’T HAVE THE TIME TO FINISH IT!!! I JUST HAD THE HEADS REDONE AND A NEW INTAKE PUT ON THE ENGINE, JUST HAD THE BOTH UPPER & LOWER BUSHINGS & BALL JOINTS DONE ON IT. NEW OIL FILTER, O RING & GASKET FOR OIL FILTER HOUSING, RUNS GOOD STARTS IT RIGHT UP WITH NO PROBLEMS, NEEDS AN ALINEMENT BECAUSE OF THE NEW BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS,TRANSMISSION WAS REBUILT A YEAR 1/2 AGO, REAR END WAS REBUILT LAST YEAR, INJECTORS ARE A YEAR OLD, FUEL PUMP SCREEN & FLOAT ARE 6MONTHS OLD, NEW BATTERY, NEW IGNITION MODULE, NEW TERMOSTAT, THERMOSTAT HOUSING, & NEW WATER HOSES, WATER PUMP IS 8 MONTHS OLD, IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL OR TEXT ME AT (602) 475-8771 ASKING $4000 OBO "price is negotiable".....!

LOCATED IN PHOENIX, ARIZONA

(PLEASE DONT CONTACT ME THROUGH LAYITLOW OR PM ME AS I DONT CHECK MY LAYITLOW OFTEN PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER PROVIDED)


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn that's clean!!


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

so whats the date for the back to school cruise


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cmz said:


> so whats the date for the back to school cruise


I CALLED CHRIS ON THE FLYER AND HE SAID JULY 21ST.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I CALLED CHRIS ON THE FLYER AND HE SAID JULY 21ST.


Same day as the usos bar b q


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> Same day as the usos bar b q


WELL IF YOU LOOK AT THE FLYER... IT STARTS AT 6PM. SO SPEND A DAY WITH USO CC THEN EVERYONE CARAVAN TO CRUISE. WORKS OUT GREAT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'll ride out there and post up, I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


LOL!! How's it goin Bro.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> LOL!! How's it goin Bro.....


its goin like a 3 legged turtle,,,,,,slow motion bruddah,,,,,hows da lady and da yougin doin??? and mom and pops???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> its goin like a 3 legged turtle,,,,,,slow motion bruddah,,,,,hows da lady and da yougin doin??? and mom and pops???


HA!! Doing good son. Just work, pay bills, sleep, repeat......

You a grand-daddy yet??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> HA!! Doing good son. :worship:Just work, pay bills, sleep, repeat:facepalm:......
> 
> You a grand-daddy yet??


not yet,,,,not till sept








,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and dont tell nobody man,,,, then there be callin me tata loks n chit!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think u just told erryone..... tata


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> I think u just told erryone..... tata


i didnt say :happysad:chit outloud A!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Congrats..


:cheesy:ya i got rid of the rash thx,,,,,,,wait waht:facepalm:

























:rimshot:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol u a fool lokz


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Lol u a fool lokz


just keepin it real,,,,











and for those that forgot........................




i salute you




















azside 2da top


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> X 64



Joe , one of my knights wants to know if your 64 is two pumps to the front
or one ??? because he has a 64 also ..... Oh Yea , and now hes asking if you
hit your own switch yet ??? ... Im just asking .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 507063


Nice !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'll ride out there and post up, I don't give a fuck.




Hell yeeeaaaa !!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Bullshit ! :finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

for sale 82 coupe $3000.00. 602-518-1527


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr.Andres said:


> for sale 82 coupe $3000.00. 602-518-1527


I would trade you my cutlass for your car


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

bighomies said:


> I would trade you my cutlass for your car


Bighomies trade for the Cox Truck in the back!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 507063


Nice but it's backwards, hay Loks I see I got you addicted it random pic's in off topic


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Mr.Andres said:


> for sale 82 coupe $3000.00. 602-518-1527


I'll trade you for this


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

97TownCar said:


> I'll trade you for this


00
=


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia _:wave:

_

Today!


__Family Time...._:angel:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Joe , one of my knights wants to know if your 64 is two pumps to the front
> or one ??? because he has a 64 also ..... Oh Yea , and now hes asking if you
> hit your own switch yet ??? ... Im just asking .....


Two to the nose 14 batts and I hit my own switch and Todd and some other homie. What's does Ur knight have in his 64, can I get a hop


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Two to the nose 14 batts and I hit my own switch and Todd and some other homie. What's does Ur knight have in his 64, can I get a hop


I dont see why not , but hes only a single pump , 10 batterys ...
Oh yeeaa , the car is 90% gate and 10% weight ... so dont get 
to big headed ..... about your double pump ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:drama::wave:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES ANY SHOWS GOIN DOWN TOMARROW


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> I dont see why not , but hes only a single pump , 10 batterys ...
> Oh yeeaa , the car is 90% gate and 10% weight ... so dont get
> to big headed ..... about your double pump ...


I'm not geting big headed Ur member ask what I had
and he said can I hit my switch yet ..its about having fun 
I enjoy watching anyone hit there switchs I love my cars 

64 Joe.


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

I vouch for Joe, he can hit the switch... He hopped my Regal at the wash.......


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :drama::wave:


X's 63


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> X's 63


Can I have some popcorn j/k lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Joe can hit my switch any time lol "no ****"


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

joe 2 64s said:


> Can I have some popcorn j/k lol


Popcorn with some Tapatio


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Joe can hit my switch any time lol "no ****"


Thank u kind sir really nice smiley no ****
U can hit my switch


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

kettle corn:h5:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> kettle corn:h5:


Oooh yea save me some


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Back to my space. Lol j/k


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Two to the nose 14 batts and I hit my own switch and Todd and some other homie. What's does Ur knight have in his 64, can I get a hop




_GO JOE 2 64'S!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!!!! :yes:

THE WASH!!!!

Here's Long Wongs Back in the Days!






Samething! Just called "The Wash" now....
Hell! Central's BACK!!!!! :run:_


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

Roll call ...who's going to the WASH tonite....


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GO JOE 2 64'S!!!!! :thumbsup:_


How's the family doing ...


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow that video brought back goodtimes ...

Post up the lowrider style video 

That one badazz


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

falcon65 said:


> Roll call ...who's going to the WASH tonite....


NEW IMAGE WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

falcon65 said:


> Roll call ...who's going to the WASH tonite....


Goodlife will be there


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX WILL B THERE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> How's the family doing ...


Good homie. I miss your kids. We had some good times ese!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> Wow that video brought back goodtimes ...
> 
> Post up the lowrider style video
> 
> That one badazz


For you carnal......
Manana. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Today!!!! :yes:
> 
> ...


Oh I remember having a lot of fun in that cutlass...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__I decided to post a video of Joe actually hitting his own switch.....:wow:






Go Joe!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Up coming Event....:thumbsup:








_


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh shit now az know that I can't hit my switch lol 
Single pump. I think I had 7 batts hook up no weigh 


Thanks Hector now post up the lowriderstyle video


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Good homie. I miss your kids. We had some good times ese!


The kids are doing good ...

goodtimes


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone got any pic's from the wash last night?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Come on out and enjoy a day of kicking back and cruising !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

posting up for these homies


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> posting up for these homies



Nice


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> I'm not geting big headed Ur member ask what I had
> and he said can I hit my switch yet ..its about having fun
> I enjoy watching anyone hit there switchs I love my cars
> 
> 64 Joe.


whats up BIG HEAD!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!



smiley602 said:


> Joe can hit my switch any time lol "no ****"


I KNEW YOU ARE A ***...................... MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __I decided to post a video of Joe actually hitting his own switch.....:wow:
> 
> ...


MAKES ME WANNA EATA BAG OF LAYS. POTATOE CHIPPIN!!!!! LMAOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BigMandoAZ said:


>


:fool2:




BigMandoAZ said:


> posting up for these homies


LOOKS LIKE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

was up homies dose anyone know anything about the show this weekend. if so can u send me a numb ples thanks az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


gzking said:


> View attachment 508459
> 
> Come on out and enjoy a day of kicking back and cruising !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


joe 2 64s said:


> The kids are doing good ...
> 
> goodtimes


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any pic's from last show that past homie?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> posting up for these homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up BIG HEAD!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!
> 
> 
> I KNEW YOU ARE A ***...................... MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> was up homies dose anyone know anything about the show this weekend. if so can u send me a numb ples thanks az


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Ben Ur 72 impala couldnt hop high then a bag of chips even when u ate all the chips fool 

Lol


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

i hard there was one at a tattoo expo dose anyone know


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

oldschool wayz said:


> i hard there was one at a tattoo expo dose anyone know


Its kalled ink n iron tour 2012 google it n it shud kum up I think promoter wanted kars 2 move in Thursday show is Friday Saturday n Sunday this weekend


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

joe 2 64s said:


> Big Ben Ur 72 impala couldnt hop high then a bag of chips even when u ate all the chips fool
> 
> Lol


lmao you my homie bro..... but that 72 was fun as hell


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


whats up Hector, are you being good in here now?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES? ITS BEEN A LONG ASS TIME SINCE I WAS IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> whats up Hector, are you being good in here now?


YOU KNOWWWWWW!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> was up homies dose anyone know anything about the show this weekend. if so can u send me a numb ples thanks az












http://phoenix.timelessinktour.com/


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES? ITS BEEN Too LONG ASS TIME SINCE I WAS IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fix what's up Ben


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Got any pic's from last show that past homie?


Yes sir, right under the flyer is a link to the de mayo show we had earlyer this year.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Yes sir, right under the flyer is a link to the de mayo show we had earlyer this year.


BAD ASS PIC HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> I'm not geting big headed Ur member ask what I had
> and he said can I hit my switch yet ..its about having fun
> I enjoy watching anyone hit there switchs I love my cars
> 
> 64 Joe.


ya 64 u like a crackhead when it comes to hittin switches. :h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave: wats good az


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks homies


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ya 64 u like a bighead when it comes to hittin switches. :h5:


Fixed .....

I guess I'm. its in my blood


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> lmao you my homie bro..... but that 72 was fun as hell


I know doggie dog


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

what up az?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up guys. I have 2 New 31 for sale 700cca asking $20 with core


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

unity_mike said:


> what up az?


:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

was up united weres the show at and wats the dat. thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


>


What's the date homie?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:

Looks like we got 2 show on the same day....

In the Westside....










And one in the Eastside....










Decisions Decisions???? uffin:_


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON OCT.27 AT CASTLES N COASTER....
I HAVE THE PRE REG.FORMS READY FOR PICK UP... YOU CAN PICK THEM UP AT "LA ART AND PRINTING" IN TOLLESON..
ADRESS IS 9306 W.VAN BUREN
ANY QUESTION CONTACT ROBERT 602-451-3080


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


Date?????:dunno:


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

August 4, 2012 in Espanola New Mexico...Join us in this Car Show & Concert! Hosted by Mq Kiss-nineseventhree, DJ 3 will be live in the mix with MC Magic, Zig Zag , Juan Gambino & Dee Eazy performing!!! Don't miss this one New Mexico!! More details here: MainStreet ShowDown


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GO BIG MANDO! :thumbsup:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GO BIG MANDO! :thumbsup:



X 64 looks nice


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES? ITS BEEN A LONG ASS TIME SINCE I WAS IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Que rollo compa BEN


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


oOOOOO My bad 7-11-2014!!!!!!!!!!! Im j/k !!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

whos got a cheap set of adapters and knock offs dont need nothing fance i just need em to move a car around let me know


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__"Pic of the Day" :wow:










"Video of the Day" :biggrin:

Here's our version of that day.... 















PEACE.... :angel:_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking at my first car project possably soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

A pic of her.


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

anybody going to tucson car show saturday..


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> A pic of her.


Nice is it gonna be as clean as dragon heart


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Nice is it gonna be as clean as dragon heart


Yes sir, same paint job to match. Looking at suicide door's, vett tilt engine lid, dump truck tilt trunk lid, supremes, veliour coffin tuck swivl seats and bagged so theres room in the trunk for odds and ends.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> A pic of her.


NICE CAR... TTT FOR THE RIVI'S


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:




















































































　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　




























*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME.
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Have a great Friday homie's!!!!!! :biggrin:








_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!! What up Fam!! here is a pic of my current daily driver! ( i know its a bad small pic)


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I guess you can click on the pic and its gets bigger still a bad pic lol!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> AZ TTT!!! What up Fam!! here is a pic of my current daily driver! ( i know its a bad small pic)
> View attachment 510272


Thats cool homie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> AZ TTT!!! What up Fam!! here is a pic of my current daily driver! ( i know its a bad small pic)
> View attachment 510272


But does it lay frame??????


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> But does it lay frame??????


No but it lays them arabs on they back bumper


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Wassup AZ! Want to say congrats to Rude Dog from Majestics C.C. got a full feature on his 74 Rag this month in LRM. 




















This weekend I'll post some more pics from the shoot on my site! 

BigMando


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

QUEEZY said:


> No but it lays them arabs on they back bumper


:worship:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Car wash this sat 9-? On 7st & thomas rd sec come out az


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


My bad homies......show on aug 5, 2012 in yuma az


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GO BIG MANDO! :thumbsup:


sup mando u gonna hop it at our show in feb or what???


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> sup mando u gonna hop it at our show in feb or what???


nah but I'll take another trophy off your hands!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Wassup AZ! Want to say congrats to Rude Dog from Majestics C.C. got a full feature on his 74 Rag this month in LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


2 83s said:


> View attachment 510585
> View attachment 510586





2 83s said:


> View attachment 510587
> View attachment 510588
> View attachment 510589


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> My bad homies......show on aug 5, 2012 in yuma az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!



















__Here goes the Mighty Spirit CC representing the Lowrider community at the Timeless Ink Event!!!!__ :thumbsup:








_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks. Good homies


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Today some guy at wrk seen a low low on fire. He said it was juiced on 13s. He didn't know what type of car. But it was On 59th n McDowell or 59th n the i10 area. Any ony hear anything.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATED FLYER ALL CORRECT INFO ON IT NOW


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> Today some guy at wrk seen a low low on fire. He said it was juiced on 13s. He didn't know what type of car. But it was On 59th n McDowell or 59th n the i10 area. Any ony hear anything.


Picture is posted on Facebook Lowrider Og AZ side.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

anyshows today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> UPDATED FLYER ALL CORRECT INFO ON IT NOW


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!










Then THE WASH!!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity Original said:


> Picture is posted on Facebook Lowrider Og AZ side.


who car was it?????


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> who car was it?????


I don't know. There are a few comments on it but no one has claimed it or said they know the person it belongs to.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Identity Original said:


> I don't know. There are a few comments on it but no one has claimed it or said they know the person it belongs to.


Can someone post up pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> Can someone post up pics


x03


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Found it


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Hope everyone had a great & safe weekend! :angel:
Monday Blues!!!! :banghead:



















Much Az Luv....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Wassup AZ! Want to say congrats to Rude Dog from Majestics C.C. got a full feature on his 74 Rag this month in LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Thats cool homie


Thanks now all it needs is some spokes


PLANETGETLOW said:


> But does it lay frame??????


No but it has juice and air ride!! lol!!!


QUEEZY said:


> No but it lays them arabs on they back bumper


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thanks now all it needs is some spokes
> 
> No but it has juice and air ride!! lol!!!
> :roflmao::roflmao:


HA!!

Where is that?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> I don't know. There are a few comments on it but no one has claimed it or said they know the person it belongs to.


chit if no one want's to claim it I'll go pick it up J/K from one cruiser to another hope their ok


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

carb. started on fire..


smiley602 said:


> Found it


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> Found it









what do you think maybe?? this is the car


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 511785
> what do you think maybe?? this is the car


No the one in the pic on fire is a regal right?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

yes its a regal.its at my shop.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> yes its a regal.its at my shop.


Who's ranfla and are they ok


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__HUGE CAR SHOW / CONCERT !!!!
SET YOUR CALENDERS!!!!
SEPT 29 2012!!!! :thumbsup:

__More details coming soon....uffin:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_These pic where taking of our last show by one of the homie's from Life CC.... :worship:



_*LOWRIDER STYLEcc**Phx, Az chapter

1st annual show & shine 2012
**



































































































































*


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

yes


smiley602 said:


> Who's ranfla and are they ok


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _These pic where taking of our last show by one of the homie's from Life CC.... :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

smiley602 said:


> No the one in the pic on fire is a regal right?


Ya that what i was think !!!! As long as they are alright!!!!!!


----------



## Impala'Max (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking for a lifted, (reinforced a plus)big body Caddi $6000-6500 depending on quality. Post here or pm with info. Looking to purchase this weekend. Thank you.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Condolenses, thoughts and prayers go out to Dj Midnight and the Almaraz Family for the loss of his children's mother! RIP ! Identity CC will adopt his kids for the school supplies and uniforms. Any club/solo want to chip in. Your help will be much appreciated !


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Condolenses, thoughts and prayers go out to Dj Midnight and the Almaraz Family for the loss of his children's mother! RIP ! Identity CC will adopt his kids for the school supplies and uniforms. Any club/solo want to chip in. Your help will be much appreciated !


:angel: My condolenses aswell.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> nah but I'll take another trophy off your hands!


muy chingon!!!!!!! hahahahhaha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MY85TOY PHX AZ said:


> Que rollo compa BEN


que onda compa aqui nomas aver que sho con layitlow


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> GO BIG MANDO! :thumbsup:


does frank have the fork lift on this one too like Al's 64 lol



ENCINAS said:


> Fix what's up Ben


whats sup homie how yopu been?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> whos got a cheap set of adapters and knock offs dont need nothing fance i just need em to move a car around let me know


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ya 64 u like a crackhead when it comes to hittin switches. :h5:


bwahahahahaha Art said CRACKHEAD!!!!!!!!!



joe 2 64s said:


> I know doggie dog


imma have a flat tire today!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Condolenses, thoughts and prayers go out to Dj Midnight and the Almaraz Family for the loss of his children's mother! RIP ! Identity CC will adopt his kids for the school supplies and uniforms. Any club/solo want to chip in. Your help will be much appreciated !


_Prayers go out to the Familia.... :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave: I have a member in Tucson that needs a use set of 13's. Pm me if you can help homie....:x:





Ben'sCustomWheels said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up.... 








_


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. A chance to Win a 63 Impala Super Sport. 

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly! *


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

impala max, i have 98 lincoln w/kandy paint,ghost patterns,striping,flakes, full reinforce frame wit 2pumps-9batterys ready for backbumper, if u want too.... asking:$7k

robert 602-451-3080
hit me up for pics or see in person...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Condolenses, thoughts and prayers go out to Dj Midnight and the Almaraz Family for the loss of his children's mother! RIP ! Identity CC will adopt his kids for the school supplies and uniforms. Any club/solo want to chip in. Your help will be much appreciated !


Our condolenses to Almaraz Familia


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> impala max, i have 98 lincoln w/kandy paint,ghost patterns,striping,flakes, full reinforce frame wit 2pumps-9batterys ready for backbumper, if u want too.... asking:$7k
> 
> robert 602-451-3080
> hit me up for pics or see in person...


what up rob did u sell ur impala


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

yea!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Condolenses, thoughts and prayers go out to Dj Midnight and the Almaraz Family for the loss of his children's mother! RIP ! Identity CC will adopt his kids for the school supplies and uniforms. Any club/solo want to chip in. Your help will be much appreciated !


WOW:angel: BENDICIONES TO MY HOMIE MIDNITE AND HIS BABYS AND FAMILIA!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> bwahahahahaha Art said CRACKHEAD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> imma have a flat tire today!!!!


:h5:WAT UP BIG:cheesy: DEPENDS......DONT:rant: BE STARTING :twak:SHIT :gunsLAYA,TRYIN :buttkick:TO INSTIGATE:nono: N CHIT I MENT :facepalm:HAMBURGLER







:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> *Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA.
> 
> OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation).
> 
> ...


This is a badass show! I been to the this one a couples of times. Weather was good their especially in august. 



62wildcat said:


> Our condolenses to Almaraz Familia


x 03 Our Condolences. Our family will keep you in our prayers!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> muy chingon!!!!!!! hahahahhaha


:x:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Condolenses, thoughts and prayers go out to Dj Midnight and the Almaraz Family for the loss of his children's mother! RIP ! Identity CC will adopt his kids for the school supplies and uniforms. Any club/solo want to chip in. Your help will be much appreciated !


DJ Midnight and the Almaraz family sorry for your loss


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :h5:WAT UP BIG:cheesy: DEPENDS......DONT:rant: BE STARTING :twak:SHIT :gunsLAYA,TRYIN :buttkick:TO INSTIGATE:nono: N CHIT I MENT :facepalm:HAMBURGLER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pinchi Art where the hell have you been bro, call me up bro. my phone broke so i dont have your number so call me so i can save yours!!!!



BigMandoAZ said:


> :x:


lol whats going on mandeezee..... hit me up so i can have your number too!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> pinchi Art where the hell have you been bro, call me up bro. my phone broke so i dont have your number so call me so i can save yours!!!!
> 
> 
> lol whats going on mandeezee..... hit me up so i can have your number too!!!!!


work is all i know big







and tryin to get my sons rite bro,,, you know me same ole sob story,,,, when we goin to lunch,, i dont remember whose turn it is to pay but if its mine,,,, meet me at cirkle k,, dem hak dogs r muy bueno for da precio in dis piasias mochilla :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*
i posted this on facebook and copied here!!!
Art TheUndertaker Loks
*

*I just want to say happy birthday to a very special girl in my life,,, Vanessa Leon, alot of you dont know that this lil girl just turned one but shes been alive along enuff that shes gonna be startin high school this year... To all my Identity Car Club Family, Phoenix Prime Brothers And sisters,,, And all of the Az side,take a second to think back to this day 1 year and 2 days ago,,,,wat we did , to be able to look forward to this day!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/2NESSA.jpg*

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/2NESSA.jpg*http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/2NESSA.jpg* 
www.layitlow.com




LikeUnlike · ·


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OG PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTYS AT HER HOUSE FREE BEER AND FOOD IF YOU BRING IT:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

What's up? I'm selling my stereo system cause in need of transmission work. Everything works as it still in my car. What I have is JVC AVX840 double din 7 in detachable touch screen, two 9 inch headrest tvs, Hifonics 2000D amp and two 12 inch pioneer flat subwoofers in box. Paid over 1800 for everything. Selling all for 1000 OBO. Send me a pm with num and can send you pics of what I have. Everything is about a year old.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Happy Birthday to Og Player!










Coming up....








_


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

CAR WASH JULY 22ND- TO HELP RAISED MONEY FOR THE 'ROLLERZ ONLY' 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW...
LOCATION: WILL B HELD AT 75AVE AND INDAIN SCHOOL RD. (just south of indain school rd.) AT THE WESTSIDE TIRES..

TIME: 8AM TO 1PM........
APPRECIATE EVERYBODYS SUPPORT....


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody have a 72 spoke 14x7 laying around that u might want to sell? If so hit me up


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody have a 72 spoke 14x7 all chrome dayton laying around that u might want to sell? If so hit me up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

aztecsef1 said:


> Anybody have a 72 spoke 14x7 laying around that u might want to sell? If so hit me up


I have some 72 spoke X-lace Z's.13x7's...looking to trade for some Tru-Spokes


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

This Event is coming up this Saturday come kickback and enjoy the day


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What AZ


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:













































































September 29th!
Huge Car Show/Concert!!!!!

　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME.
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Also have 2 car washes this weekend Homie's.... :thumbsup:

Saturday

_Lowrider Style Phx Az Chapter
Saturday July 21st
8am - 1pm
35th ave & Mcdowell @ the tireshop
It's for the Church....


Sunday

CAR WASH JULY 22ND- TO HELP RAISED MONEY FOR THE 'ROLLERZ ONLY' 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW...
LOCATION: WILL B HELD AT 75AVE AND INDAIN SCHOOL RD. (just south of indain school rd.) AT THE WESTSIDE TIRES..

TIME: 8AM TO 1PM........
APPRECIATE EVERYBODYS SUPPORT....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And in honor of my Lowrider Brother Uso CC....











Here's what happened at the first one....


A "Back in the Day" video!

Part 1








Goodtimes!!!!

Much Lowrider Luv & Respect to USO CC!:thumbsup:


See part 2 here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0koV2Le2F00_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Everyone please be safe out there.... :angel:








_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I have some 72 spoke X-lace Z's.13x7's...looking to trade for some Tru-Spokes



Very tempting... But I can't


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Also have 2 car washes this weekend Homie's.... :thumbsup:
> 
> Saturday
> 
> ...


It's pretty cool that you keep us all up to date with events!!

Thanks!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> It's pretty cool that you keep us all up to date with events!!
> 
> Thanks!


Your welcome carnal. Means alot homie!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

gzking said:


> This Event is coming up this Saturday come kickback and enjoy the day


Identity will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Somebody shoot me Rollns number:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Somebody shoot me Rollns number:thumbsup:


(480) 307-5599. The number I have


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!




























Car Wash!!!!!

_Lowrider Style Phx Az Chapter
Saturday July 21st
8am - 1pm
35th ave & Mcdowell @ the tireshop
It's for the Church....


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Pix of yesterday


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> Pix of yesterday


Theirs some on Facebook In the OG AZ Side


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

wats going down today az


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Check this out props to everyone who made it possible 
http://www.usatoday.com/USCP/PNI/Features/2012-07-20-PNI0720cars-back-2-skuPNIBrd_ST_U.htm


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

wats the log in for facebook og az side


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Here you go Homie's! :h5:

Pic's from the Cruise....:biggrin:














































Not the best of pic's but "A" for effort! :thumbsup:
Go Eugene!!!!:worship: 

TODAY!!!!


THE WASH!!!! _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Glendale & Phx Az members supporting the Cruise! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO TOLD MOTHER NATURE THAT SHE CANT STOP THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE KIDS AND SPOIL THE BACK TO SKU CRUISE EVENT
THE EVENT STILL WENT DOWN EVEN THOUGH THE WIND BLEW AND THE RAIN CAME. THE SUPPORT WE HAD WAS AMAZING! LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS, STREETRODS, TRUCKS, BOMBS, DUBS, MOTORCYLCES, ORIGINALS, 4 X 4S WERE IN THE HOUSE BRINGING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR THE KIDS TO INCLUDE SCHOOL UNIFORMS! SPECIAL THANKS TO MACAYOS, SPONSORS, VENDORS, THE 2 DEEJAYS AND FRIENDS AND FAMILES WHO HELPED MAKE THIS A COMPLETE SUCCESS!! GREAT JOB CHRIS AND MARYLOU FROM KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT FOR PUTTING ON THIS EVENT!
SPECIAL THANKS TO MY IDENTITY CC MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AGAIN AND MAKING THIS A SUCCESS! THINGS DONT HAPPEN WITHOUT THIS FAMILY!

AL LUNA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Next....

On the Westside....

__









__On the Eastside....

__









__Then Sunday....

__









__Gonna be a Lowriding weekend!!!! :thumbsup:__












_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Had a good time, great job cris, marylou. Al and the identity CC familia, 



Lunas64 said:


> A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO TOLD MOTHER NATURE THAT SHE CANT STOP THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE KIDS AND SPOIL THE BACK TO SKU CRUISE EVENT
> THE EVENT STILL WENT DOWN EVEN THOUGH THE WIND BLEW AND THE RAIN CAME. THE SUPPORT WE HAD WAS AMAZING! LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS, STREETRODS, TRUCKS, BOMBS, DUBS, MOTORCYLCES, ORIGINALS, 4 X 4S WERE IN THE HOUSE BRINGING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR THE KIDS TO INCLUDE SCHOOL UNIFORMS! SPECIAL THANKS TO MACAYOS, SPONSORS, VENDORS, THE 2 DEEJAYS AND FRIENDS AND FAMILES WHO HELPED MAKE THIS A COMPLETE SUCCESS!! GREAT JOB CHRIS AND MARYLOU FROM KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT FOR PUTTING ON THIS EVENT!
> SPECIAL THANKS TO MY IDENTITY CC MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AGAIN AND MAKING THIS A SUCCESS! THINGS DONT HAPPEN WITHOUT THIS FAMILY!
> 
> AL LUNA


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

falcon65 said:


> wats the log in for facebook og az side


Lowrider O.G. AZ side, Under groups on Facebook send a request or if any of your friends are members they can invite you it's droma free and no screen names to hide behind


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Whats up AZ TTT GOOD LIFE CC TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO TOLD MOTHER NATURE THAT SHE CANT STOP THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE KIDS AND SPOIL THE BACK TO SKU CRUISE EVENT
> THE EVENT STILL WENT DOWN EVEN THOUGH THE WIND BLEW AND THE RAIN CAME. THE SUPPORT WE HAD WAS AMAZING! LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS, STREETRODS, TRUCKS, BOMBS, DUBS, MOTORCYLCES, ORIGINALS, 4 X 4S WERE IN THE HOUSE BRINGING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR THE KIDS TO INCLUDE SCHOOL UNIFORMS! SPECIAL THANKS TO MACAYOS, SPONSORS, VENDORS, THE 2 DEEJAYS AND FRIENDS AND FAMILES WHO HELPED MAKE THIS A COMPLETE SUCCESS!! GREAT JOB CHRIS AND MARYLOU FROM KONNECTED ENTERTAINMENT FOR PUTTING ON THIS EVENT!
> SPECIAL THANKS TO MY IDENTITY CC MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AGAIN AND MAKING THIS A SUCCESS! THINGS DONT HAPPEN WITHOUT THIS FAMILY!
> 
> AL LUNA


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Check this out props to everyone who made it possible
> http://www.usatoday.com/USCP/PNI/Features/2012-07-20-PNI0720cars-back-2-skuPNIBrd_ST_U.htm


*Cruisetakes'schooldrive'literally*

*By Nick Gallup, Special for The Republic|azcentral.com*





Back 2 Sku Cruise
*When:* 6 p.m. Saturday, July 21, show and shine at 7:30 p.m.
*Where:* Cruise begins at 7217 S. Central Ave., Phoenix, and ends at Macayo's Mexican Restaurant, 4001 N. Central Ave.
*Admission:* Free. Donations are encouraged.
*Details:* 602-565-2835 or 520-370-1070.
To help out, Chris Sanchez of Phoenix created the Back 2 Sku Cruise, which benefits students from kindergarten through middle school. 
"I wanted to help out a family that I knew," said Sanchez, 40, "but then I thought if I put that money toward a school drive, I could help more than one family." 
Participants in the second annual Back 2 Sku Cruise will fire up their engines on Saturday, July 21, to cruise Phoenix's Central Avenue and donate school clothing and supplies to children of needy families. 
The cruise begins in South Phoenix and heads north on Central to Macayo's Mexican Restaurant in midtown for a show and shine. 
"Since cruising was banned years ago, I thought if we just cruised from one place to another, we could still cruise Central without breaking any rules or laws, all for a good cause," he said. 
In addition to the show and shine, the event will feature raffles, vendors and music by DJ Mando. 
It's sure to be a crazy affair with plenty of chrome, fancy wheels, hydraulics, custom paint jobs, plush interiors and high-performance engines. The show is open to all makes and models, but most are expected to be lowriders. 
"The first (Back 2 Sku Cruise) was a great success, and we expect this year's cruise to be an even greater turnout with all the support that has already been offered," Sanchez said.
Last year's cruise assisted six needy families and gathered five boxes of clothes and supplies for the Sojourner Center, a shelter for battered women and their kids, he said. 
Sanchez expects this year's event to double in size from the 60 to 80 cars featured in last year's cruise. 
Al Luna, president of Identity CC car club, said his club donated more than $500 of school supplies to last year's cruise, and the club plans to be more involved this year. 
"We decided that we want to be sponsors and play a bigger role in the event," Luna said. "We've put in the legwork to gather more sponsors and participate in organizing and working at the event to make it a great success; each year we want it to get bigger." 
This year, Sanchez is asking participating car clubs to adopt a family in the "uniform-drive program." Car-club members who participate in the program can purchase certain sizes and colors of school clothing for individual families, and club members may hand-deliver these items to those families. 
"The best part is the heartwarming feeling you get when you see the kids' faces when they receive their school supplies, and that's what it's all about, making a difference in a child's life," Sanchez said. 
_Copyright 2012 The Arizona Republic|azcentral.com. All rights reserved._


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Theirs some on Facebook In the OG AZ Side


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=489581947737497


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


















wait for it:ninja:
























hungry..............:drama:














bammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



















Peace.... :angel:_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like Sept 29th is open again! Car Show got canceled.:uh:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








HAPPY TORTA TUESDAY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

Havent Been in this mutha for a while! Good to be back home! What up big BAD ASS AZ !



ed1983;15768
330 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Wiil homies, Now I got bad news about hitting up central on sundays. That we cant be at THE WASH. Thx to those fucken asshole that go over there and start smoking the tires in the parking lot across from the wash...... Thx to them, If we show up at the wash, we are going to get our lowlows get impound n get tickets. They know who they are. DONT COME AROUND US ANYMORE FUCKING SHIT UP FOR THE REAL CRUISERS........ If you still wanna go out to The Wash, we need to get those fools not to show up and act retarded... "LIKE" if you agree!! ThxUnlikeLike · ·Unfollow PostFollow Post · 3 hours ago


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#You, Roque Castillo, Justin King, Mesa Lowriderstyle Carclub and 9 others like this.



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Roque Castillo Your absolutely right they are f****** assholes . They need to take their s*** somewhere else .Leave Central to us .( lowriders ).2 hours ago via mobile · LikeUnlike · 5


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


Art TheUndertaker Loks bustersabout an hour ago · LikeUnlike


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Speedy Morales FUCK THE COPSabout an hour ago via mobile · LikeUnlike · 1


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Arizona Lowriders we need to fix this44 minutes ago · LikeUnlike · 2


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Arizona Lowrider Plus we need to find a new place...41 minutes ago · LikeUnlike · 2


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Roque Castillo Hell No Bro . Central belongs to us .31 minutes ago via mobile · LikeUnlike · 2


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Juan Hernandez Hell yeah, central belongs to the Lowrider scene!!!! We ain't going nowhere!!!about a minute ago via mobile · LikeUnlike













Write a comment...


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Dawm that some fucked uP shit I am down to ride this is all wrong
We shouldn't be punished cause of those dumb ass's 
Let me know what the plan is I'm in 
I got a new ride ive been itching tO bring out!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

BRING IT TO THE WESTSIDE! :thumbsup:BUT RESPECTFully IT BELONGS DOWN CENTRAL. DAMN FUCKIN KIDS. WE CAN'T BE STOP! KEEP CRUISING


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

We need to bring it back to macayos on 75th and Thomas


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Man that sucks are they hot rods or just wanna be thugs wit spoles. I been wanting to go latley also. Tnhks ass holes


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Y r they fucking wit the wash I don't c any lowriders smoking their tires they shud fuck wit the dub guys in the big lots parking lot the wash ain't got nuthin 2 do wit that that's y we're. On 1 side n there on another they need 2 GO BACK 2 MILL AVE!!!


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

where did all this infro came from about the wash


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WE NEED TO SET UP A CAGE 30x30!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you spin your tires you will get throwing in the cage!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

PLANJOE said:


> WE NEED TO SET UP A CAGE 30x30!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you spin your tires you will get throwing in the cage!!!!!!!!!lol


Calm down homie it's going to be ok! We just need some one there response able there that can handle those idiots! I carry my peace maker allways!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> WE NEED TO SET UP A CAGE 30x30!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you spin your tires you will get throwing in the cage!!!!!!!!!lol


:facepalm: HAHAHA JOE GO GET THEM!:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


>


bad as video and great turn out homies....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Identity Original said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....



















PEACE! :angel:

_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

this happen back in the days the prs and vp of car clubs need to get with each outher and pic a spot and police it. so if someone acts like a jackass its stop right off the back.... so our cruz can go on :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:...........


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Anybody know who has a car named el quetzal


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Wiil homies, Now I got bad news about hitting up central on sundays. That we cant be at THE WASH. Thx to those fucken asshole that go over there and start smoking the tires in the parking lot across from the wash...... Thx to them, If we show up at the wash, we are going to get our lowlows get impound n get tickets. They know who they are. DONT COME AROUND US ANYMORE FUCKING SHIT UP FOR THE REAL CRUISERS........ If you still wanna go out to The Wash, we need to get those fools not to show up and act retarded... "LIKE" if you agree!! ThxUnlikeLike · ·Unfollow PostFollow Post · 3 hours ago
> 
> You, Roque Castillo, Justin King, Mesa Lowriderstyle Carclub and 9 others like this.
> 
> ...


Dang not again!! I hope when i get back it has all settled back down, and its not the cops fault they are just making a paycheck, anybody that has hit up the wash before knows the cops never harrass anybody at the wash unless somebody is acting dumb. Yea it all start with us, policing ourselves, family, other members, and friends. and our trash. there is nothing wrong with having fun but the wash is a hang out spot to kick back with the homie, maybe a hop or two here and there but it is a hang out spot to chill not to make a mess or a ruckess like they say, hopefully someday every body will understand and we can cruise to the wash(or long wong or south plaza or peppys ol place) and hang out with no problems once again... well untill the next person messes it up for everybody lol. KEEP ON CRUIZIN' MY AZ FAM!! AZ TTT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oldschool wayz said:


> this happen back in the days the prs and vp of car clubs need to get with each outher and pic a spot and police it. so if someone acts like a jackass its stop right off the back.... so our cruz can go on :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Anybody know who has a car named el quetzal


Sounds like a cool name!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sounds like a cool name!!


:scrutinize::finger:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Working on da 20 Twin Twin !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Time to Charge up !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image C C ;0) we still roll Deep ...








Theres still six cars missing from this picture ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image Fo-Life !!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Fo-Life !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Time to Charge up !!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image C C ;0) we still roll Deep ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image Fo-Life !!


lookin good brudda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

ttt


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sounds like a cool name!!


Got some 100 spoke zeniths with that name laser etched on the Hub ring


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :scrutinize::finger:


:loco::run:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Got some 100 spoke zeniths with that name laser etched on the Hub ring


 sweet, what somebody odered them and never picked them up?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We got new updates on our website! Updates every week! Your Lowrider info & entertainment headquarters! :thumbsup:










Car show flyers! Car show features! Hopping videos and much much more! :yes:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Got this sent to us on Facebook.....

_This Sunday morning We will be giving the Families the Supplies You Guys Donated. U are welcome to come out to the Best part of the Cruise. Meeting the ones who benfit from this. So Bring the rides out to El Reposo Park, aka Roosevelt Park on Alta Vista between Central & 7th Ave 9 A.M. east parking lot this Sunday Morning. The Clubs Who adopted a Family are encouraged to show up so U can Give the Children the supplies. Hope to see U out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You guys know anybody looking for a boat, let me know. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/3161174455.html


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Got some 100 spoke zeniths with that name laser etched on the Hub ring


Post pics please


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You guys know anybody looking for a boat, let me know.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/3161174455.html


cant beleive somebody lost that mofo????:facepalm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> cant beleive somebody lost that mofo????:facepalm:


HA!! buy it grandpa!!


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking for a aluminum block for my piston. Also looking for new or used marzzochi #11 gears


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:



:h5: Yo !! Whats up Mr Roach .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> lookin good brudda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you !! My brudda :0) 
We may not be world wide LOL !! but we are TOGETHER ! .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back 2 ! Facebook ! ;0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thank you !! My brudda :0)
> We may not be world wide LOL !! but we are TOGETHER ! .


And this gos out to all my REAL KNIGHTS ! ..


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

*The boat*



PLANETGETLOW said:


> You guys know anybody looking for a boat, let me know.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/3161174455.html




Does it have a trailer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia :wave:



Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_




_













































__

　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...*_* 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*_DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thank you !! My brudda :0)
> We may not be world wide LOL !! but we are TOGETHER ! .


:loco:

Good ol Weasle! :wave:
I hope you and your familia are doing good! I remember back in the good ol days when i use to come over to your pad and kick it! Good times!

Take care homie! 

Wish you and The Knights the best of luck! :h5:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

customiced said:


> Does it have a trailer


Yes it has a trailer, and I might have a truck I can throw in....1989 1/2 ton Chevy long bed with about 130K miles. Runs like a champ. I will sell both for $6500 or seperately.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

chrome motors $100each.stop by the shop or call/text...BRC(BigRoachCustoms)


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

call me..


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Looking for a aluminum block for my piston. Also looking for new or used marzzochi #11 gears


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Thank you !! My brudda :0)
> We may not be world wide LOL !! but we are TOGETHER ! .


soooooooouuuuuuuuuuuttttttthhhhhhhh siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddddddeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/_M_vhPLAkoA


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

So I may need some help I trying to help 
Broadway Christian Church
In Mesa organize a car show for October 
I now for sure there is enough room for about 70-80
Spots for rides it is a grate place that helps family's in need
Of food clothes and shelter 
They do a lot for the community and really want to do this 
Show for everyone 
So if u all can help out let me know 
(602)397-5676


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowriderstylecarclub phx&glendale chapter have a car wash 53rd ave glendale m&sons


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Big weekend for Lowriding!!!!! 

__In the Westside....











In the Eastside....










Everyone have a safe & great weekend! :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style Phx & Glendale Chapter Car Wash!!!!


TODAY!!!! 

At: M & Son
5242 w. Glendale Drive
From - 8am - 1pm

I'am really proud of how these 2 chapter have been supporting the Westside. Please come out and support them.... :thumbsup: 
_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... _:wave:


_
TODAY!!!!!!!

_









_Got this sent to us on Facebook.....

_This Sunday morning We will be giving the Families the Supplies You Guys Donated. U are welcome to come out to the Best part of the Cruise. Meeting the ones who benfit from this. So Bring the rides out to El Reposo Park, aka Roosevelt Park on Alta Vista between Central & 7th Ave 9 A.M. east parking lot this Sunday Morning. The Clubs Who adopted a Family are encouraged to show up so U can Give the Children the supplies. Hope to see U out there. :thumbsup:















_Be safe my Lowrider Brothers...._:angel:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Is this a show or a show n shine ? If its a show, is there a bike category or motorcycle category? Is there a number I can call to get info ?




Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... _:wave:
> 
> 
> _
> ...


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

LOOKING FOR A OG 14INCH 520S


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking to buy. Hex knock off key with the handle


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

NEWCOMING said:


> LOOKING FOR A OG 14INCH 520S


A set or just one?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Is this a show or a show n shine ? If its a show, is there a bike category or motorcycle category? Is there a number I can call to get info ?


Sorry i could'nt reply sooner but most the time all i get is the info on the flyer....
like now.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up!











And these homie's should be there....










Peace....:angel:_


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

SET IF YOU GOT OR TWO PM 


aztecsef1 said:


> A set or just one?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

i still have this 4 sale


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

hey gene, itz ROBERT FRM PHX ROLLERZ, call or text me 602-451-3080
i wanna knoe infoe on big body?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

51gjr said:


> I got this for sale


*This is the car from the movie Next Friday. keebos old car! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *This is the car from the movie Next Friday. keebos old car! :thumbsup:*


How much ? Interested


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Did anybody hit up the wash yesterday?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s


----------



## Bigc1971 (Jun 5, 2012)

selling a 71rag top if interested pm me

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/342975-1971-show-car-sale.html


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

51gjr said:


> I got this for sale


Call or text me lets talk 7025960375


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Coming up!
> 
> ...


HELL YA HOMIES HOPE TO SEE THE LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA IN YUMA....MUCH RESPECT HOMIES


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


rgarcia15928 said:


> HELL YA HOMIES HOPE TO SEE THE LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA IN YUMA....MUCH RESPECT HOMIES


_
Right back at you Carnal! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up....









_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Coming up....
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats up AZ


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up AZ


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


what:facepalm:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up AZ



whassssssss uuuuuup:ninja:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

Was up ENCINAS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Pic of the Day! :wow:










Have a great day! :biggrin:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Selling this boat and truck together or seperate:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/boa/3161174455.html


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> Was up ENCINAS


Whaz up where's everybody at its dead in here


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

look wat i found guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

"Y TODO" reppin at the Mesa Super Show - Identity C.C. OG


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ms. "Weekend Love"


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The Familia


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> "Y TODO" reppin at the Mesa Super Show - Identity C.C. OG





BigMandoAZ said:


> Ms. "Weekend Love"





BigMandoAZ said:


> The Familia


:worship:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> The Familia


props looking good out there:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ms. "Weekend Love"


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> "Y TODO" reppin at the Mesa Super Show - Identity C.C. OG



:naughty:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Good morning AZ side.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Good morning AZ side.


wassup loco


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> Good morning AZ side.


Good morning hay you still going to Cruz that spot you mention ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> look wat i found guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BigMandoAZ said:


> "Y TODO" reppin at the Mesa Super Show - Identity C.C. OG





BigMandoAZ said:


> Ms. "Weekend Love"





BigMandoAZ said:


> The Familia


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










__Here's your link to the rest if them:
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1209_lrmp_mesa_super_show/photo_37.html_


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowboy Motorsports We've all been in a situation where we don't know what to do when someone in our circle is in pain. The desire to help or fix it is tremendous as is the intent to respect what this person is going thru and not be one of those people who makes it about them.

Saturday August 4th we will be doing a car wash/BBQ to help raise some funds to offset the financial burden of funeral costs as Jimmy "Jimmer" Quinonez lost his father in a fatal car accident recently, and although it isn't much....its the least we could do. All donations and monies received will go toward this cause.

We need everyone to come out. The grill will be cooking. Cars will be receiving sub par washings. Coolers will be stacked with beverages of assorted flavors and content. We'll need someone to man the grill. Help wash cars. Help flag traffic off the main drag.

Come hang out. I guarantee some memories will be made. We'll start mid morning and go until we can't go anymore.
240 e Coury Dr Mesa Az MESA DR SOUTH OF US60 BY THE COURTS 











All for a donation. Any and everything you can give will be very appreciated. 241 e Coury Dr Mesa 85204

Copy and paste. Spread the word.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Can't be at the bottom TTT for AZ!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 520268


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

What up Az


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Dose anyone have Cadillac phits number from new image if so pm me plz gracias n thank u lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone else cruising 75th at the a&w this sunday night???


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone else cruising 75th at the a&w this sunday night???


Im going to try depends on what your mom makes for dinner if not I'm going to mikes for dinner


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IS THIS THE NEW SPOT 4 SUNDAY NIGHTS?WUT UP NELLY?


ENCINAS said:


> Im going to try depends on what your mom makes for dinner if not I'm going to mikes for dinner


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone else cruising 75th at the a&w this sunday night???


Goodlife will be there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

gzking said:


> Lowboy Motorsports We've all been in a situation where we don't know what to do when someone in our circle is in pain. The desire to help or fix it is tremendous as is the intent to respect what this person is going thru and not be one of those people who makes it about them.
> 
> Saturday August 4th we will be doing a car wash/BBQ to help raise some funds to offset the financial burden of funeral costs as Jimmy "Jimmer" Quinonez lost his father in a fatal car accident recently, and although it isn't much....its the least we could do. All donations and monies received will go toward this cause.
> 
> ...


Prayers go out to Jimmy & his Familia.....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 520265





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 520266





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 520267





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 520268


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia :wave:



Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_



_


















_

_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...*_* 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia


*_DEC 1st 2012
CHRISTMAS DANCE
ALL PROCEEDS WILL BE FOR TOYS FOR LOCAL COMMUNITIES CHILDREN
MORE INFO TO COME._


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Present's The 4th Annual Fiesta's Custom Car Show on September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!
PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS CAR WASH!
ONE OF THIER BROTHERS PASSED AWAY.
PLEASE DONATE FOR FURNERAL EXPENSES.
SW CORNER OF 75TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL!
SATURDAY TOMORROW!
8AM - ?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

51gjr said:


> i still have this 4 sale


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

WE GOT 3 AZ BOYS ON THE UFC CARD TOMORROW NIGHT ITS FREE ON FOX !!!! THE LAB GLENDALE AZ 2 FIGHTERS AND POWER MMA GILBERT AZ DARTH BADER MY TRAINING CAMP ITS GOING TO BE A TOUGH ONE AZ BABY TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 520709
> View attachment 520710
> WE GOT 3 AZ BOYS ON THE UFC CARD TOMORROW NIGHT ITS FREE ON FOX !!!! THE LAB GLENDALE AZ 2 FIGHTERS AND POWER MMA GILBERT AZ DARTH BADER MY TRAINING CAMP ITS GOING TO BE A TOUGH ONE AZ BABY TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice sounds good


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice sounds good


 NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

51gjr said:


>


 I LOVE YOU GENE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


PLANJOE said:


> View attachment 520709
> View attachment 520710
> WE GOT 3 AZ BOYS ON THE UFC CARD TOMORROW NIGHT ITS FREE ON FOX !!!! THE LAB GLENDALE AZ 2 FIGHTERS AND POWER MMA GILBERT AZ DARTH BADER MY TRAINING CAMP ITS GOING TO BE A TOUGH ONE AZ BABY TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famila.... :wave:

__TODAY!!!!

Car Washes!!!!!!

Westside!!!!!

_PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS CAR WASH!
ONE OF THIER BROTHERS PASSED AWAY.
PLEASE DONATE FOR FURNERAL EXPENSES.
SW CORNER OF 75TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL!
8AM - ? :angel:

Phx Az Chapter is there....

Pic's:




























Then.....

_Eastside!!!!

_Lowboy Motorsports We've all been in a situation where we don't know what to do when someone in our circle is in pain. The desire to help or fix it is tremendous as is the intent to respect what this person is going thru and not be one of those people who makes it about them.

Saturday August 4th we will be doing a car wash/BBQ to help raise some funds to offset the financial burden of funeral costs as Jimmy "Jimmer" Quinonez lost his father in a fatal car accident recently, and although it isn't much....its the least we could do. All donations and monies received will go toward this cause.

We need everyone to come out. The grill will be cooking. Cars will be receiving sub par washings. Coolers will be stacked with beverages of assorted flavors and content. We'll need someone to man the grill. Help wash cars. Help flag traffic off the main drag.

Come hang out. I guarantee some memories will be made. We'll start mid morning and go until we can't go anymore.
240 e Coury Dr Mesa Az MESA DR SOUTH OF US60 BY THE COURTS :angel:


_Lowrider Style Mesa Az Chapter will try to make it! :thumbsup:_


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

51gjr said:


>


How much you looking for on da Cadi?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

What up fellas? So I might be making a move to Phoenix. I'm looking for some advice on decent area with good schools. I have heard Chandler and Gilbert.

Thanks in advance for any input you might have.


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

anybody have a 36 or 48 volt charger 4sale lmk? pm me thanks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Both good areas or awahtukee, welcome to da az side homie.


72 kutty said:


> What up fellas? So I might be making a move to Phoenix. I'm looking for some advice on decent area with good schools. I have heard Chandler and Gilbert.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Both good areas or awahtukee, welcome to da az side homie.


Thanks... ill check it out. Hopefully ill find out this week for sure.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

72 kutty said:


> What up fellas? So I might be making a move to Phoenix. I'm looking for some advice on decent area with good schools. I have heard Chandler and Gilbert.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.



West phx


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> West phx


X's 63 there's a lot of new development on the west
New houses new schools seems like everthing is moving west


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__TODAY!!!!!








_


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> X's 63 there's a lot of new development on the west
> New houses new schools seems like everthing is moving west


AVONDALE/ GOODYEAR/BUCKEYE CLOSE TO CALI!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

N E BODY GOING 2 A&W 2NITE?


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

were at.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

westside!, g-town!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

72 kutty said:


> What up fellas? So I might be making a move to Phoenix. I'm looking for some advice on decent area with good schools. I have heard Chandler and Gilbert.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.



chandler area schools are great. use to live there. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

is the a&w the new cruise spot???? what time?????


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

What time is A&W going to kick off at is that the spot for tonight, I am down.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

72 kutty said:


> What up fellas? So I might be making a move to Phoenix. I'm looking for some advice on decent area with good schools. I have heard Chandler and Gilbert.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.


I almost put my son in Perry High School........and I checked around ALOT


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get the straps that go around the tires like u-haul ones?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

A&W 75th encanto 7:00


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Angel/Techniques said:


> What time is A&W going to kick off at is that the spot for tonight, I am down.


7:00


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

cool bro thanks , see you guys out there.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I almost put my son in Perry High School........and I checked around ALOT


Cool, I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Some pics from 75th kick back,


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

A&w was cool spot anyone else got pics?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

72 kutty said:


> What up fellas? So I might be making a move to Phoenix. I'm looking for some advice on decent area with good schools. I have heard Chandler and Gilbert.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input you might have.


Avondale and Goodyear are not bad at all and I hear they have cheap houses on the market! -El Rudy


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

phx rider said:


> A&w was cool spot anyone else got pics?


Is that going to be the spot from now on


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Armando President of the Mesa Az Chapter snap a few pic's as he got his SUV washed at LowBoys....:thumbsup:





































Great job Armando! :yes:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

el taz said:


> Is that going to be the spot from now on


Hope so bro it down street from the house


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Armando President of the Mesa Az Chapter snap a few pic's as he got his SUV washed at LowBoys....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Hope so bro it down street from the house


Hey bro was there a lot of people out there


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LAST NIGHT A&W WAS GOOD, PEOPLE CHILLING HAVING A GOOD TIME. HOWEVER TO THE HOMIE IN THE MINI TRUCK DOING A BURN OUT WHEN HE LEFT. DONT DO THAT STUFF AT ORGANIZED CRUISE NIGHTS. YOU WONT BE WELCOMED BACK. THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS BUILT A GOOD REP WITH THE A&W OWNER. BEHAVIOR LIKE THAT IS WHAT GOT PEOPLE PHOENIX POLICE DEPT CHASING HOMIES FROM THE WASH. WE DONT WANT TO LOOSE THIS SPOT EITHER.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LAST NIGHT A&W WAS GOOD, PEOPLE CHILLING HAVING A GOOD TIME. HOWEVER TO THE HOMIE IN THE MINI TRUCK DOING A BURN OUT WHEN HE LEFT. DONT DO THAT STUFF AT ORGANIZED CRUISE NIGHTS. YOU WONT BE WELCOMED BACK. THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS BUILT A GOOD REP WITH THE A&W OWNER. BEHAVIOR LIKE THAT IS WHAT GOT PEOPLE PHOENIX POLICE DEPT CHASING HOMIES FROM THE WASH. WE DONT WANT TO LOOSE THIS SPOT EITHER.


We all had great time out there, it also helps if we clean up after our self before we leave ther were some clubs that stayed later cleaning parking lot, big thanks to those homies, and big thanks to A&W, but all bad to the side looks like everyone had good time.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

el taz said:


> Hey bro was there a lot of people out there


was lile lil show and shine out there, about a good 40+ cars


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LAST NIGHT A&W WAS GOOD, PEOPLE CHILLING HAVING A GOOD TIME. HOWEVER TO THE HOMIE IN THE MINI TRUCK DOING A BURN OUT WHEN HE LEFT. DONT DO THAT STUFF AT ORGANIZED CRUISE NIGHTS. YOU WONT BE WELCOMED BACK. THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS BUILT A GOOD REP WITH THE A&W OWNER. BEHAVIOR LIKE THAT IS WHAT GOT PEOPLE PHOENIX POLICE DEPT CHASING HOMIES FROM THE WASH. WE DONT WANT TO LOOSE THIS SPOT EITHER.


need a name to put him on blast or PM me and I'll drop him from O G facebook so he wont know where the next spot is going to be so far we've been taking votes to were to go kick it at, works out real good so we don't get unwelcomed peeps at the kick back spots :nosad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> was lile lil show and shine out there, about a good 40+ cars



had some good hopping action going on too. goodtimes


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> had some good hopping action going on too. goodtimes


Need to make sure I'm there next sun


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> was lile lil show and shine out there, about a good 40+ cars


hellyea there was rides out there that normally dont go out:wave:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> LAST NIGHT A&W WAS GOOD, PEOPLE CHILLING HAVING A GOOD TIME. HOWEVER TO THE HOMIE IN THE MINI TRUCK DOING A BURN OUT WHEN HE LEFT. DONT DO THAT STUFF AT ORGANIZED CRUISE NIGHTS. YOU WONT BE WELCOMED BACK. THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS BUILT A GOOD REP WITH THE A&W OWNER. BEHAVIOR LIKE THAT IS WHAT GOT PEOPLE PHOENIX POLICE DEPT CHASING HOMIES FROM THE WASH. WE DONT WANT TO LOOSE THIS SPOT EITHER.


Word


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams Show n Shine Yuma, Az this we do it at the ytown homies much respect to the OG AZSIDE...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders in attendace we had a great turnout.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


gzking said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

oh wow... was that Hard to Kill.... the malibu


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders in attendace we had a great turnout.....





_Great pic's homie! Top Dog does it again!_ :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming soon....








_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders in attendace we had a great turnout.....


Looks like it was a great turnout props and thanks for the pic's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Looks like it was a great turnout props and thanks for the pic's


x96!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5: SAVE DA DATE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MR WEASEL OUT IN SEDONA,,,,,,SHAAAAAAAAAOOOOO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

your invite


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> MR WEASEL OUT IN SEDONA,,,,,,SHAAAAAAAAAOOOOO


DID YOU GET LOST TRYING TO FIND THE CRUZING SPOT ON SNDAY??? LMAO DAMMM GREAT GREAT TATA


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> DID YOU GET LOST TRYING TO FIND THE CRUZING SPOT ON SNDAY??? LMAO DAMMM GREAT GREAT TATA


bwahahahahahahahahahahaha,,,,,,no chit huh!!!
:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

from my Homies over at GOOD LIFE



[h=6]Margaret Contreras
[/h][h=6]‎******car wash****
GOODLIFE CC holding car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple of weeks ago being in hospital has brought finacial hardship for him and his family. Hector has always been a awesome goodlife family and member please come show some support saturday aug 18th 8am-? at federicos on 59th ave and ocotillo between north of glendale south of bethany home rd. please come out and help support fellow lowrider brother 
thanks 
margaret goodlife cc secretary
[/h]


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

How is it south of bethany home rd n north of glendale.


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

*ART LOKS IDENTITY*

:buttkick:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

LADY C said:


> *ART LOKS IDENTITY*
> 
> :buttkick:


Ha ha Loks likes it


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


 DRIVE WEASEL DRIVE !!!!!!! WEASEL (QUOTE) I JUST FELT LIKE DRIVING!!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

***********CAR WASH********
GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever 
Thank you all
Michael Pres Good Life CC and Evan founder Good Life CC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LADY C said:


> *ART LOKS IDENTITY*
> 
> :buttkick:


i cheesed up but it was agood one!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> Looks like it was a great turnout props and thanks for the pic's


it was a great turnout 40 entries....and great people....just showing og azside that down in the ytown we get down too....much respect...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> ***********CAR WASH********
> GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever
> Thank you all
> Michael Pres Good Life CC and Evan founder Good Life CC


Prayers go out to him and his Familia.....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

gm az familia.... :wave:

_Coming up....








_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking for somebody in the east valley to do a couple of things to my sons truck. It's painted a solid color right now and we want the top part of the cab painted a tan and the rockers painted a tan. The rockers and cab shouldn't need any body work, we will even wet-sand for you. Just tape and paint......nothing special. A tan with a gold flake, I even have the flake.

It also has air-bags on it and the front bags need to be lowered a bit. Right now the bag is sitting on a solid plate on top of the lower a-arm. The bag bracket needs to sit down in the spring pocket and MAYBE make the spring pocket lower. The front needs to come down about 3 - 4 inches total. The rework should not take long at all. The bag bracket/plate is stitch welded in so it should come right out.

Anybody?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Looking for somebody in the east valley to do a couple of things to my sons truck. It's painted a solid color right now and we want the top part of the cab painted a tan and the rockers painted a tan. The rockers and cab shouldn't need any body work, we will even wet-sand for you. Just tape and paint......nothing special. A tan with a gold flake, I even have the flake.
> 
> It also has air-bags on it and the front bags need to be lowered a bit. Right now the bag is sitting on a solid plate on top of the lower a-arm. The bag bracket needs to sit down in the spring pocket and MAYBE make the spring pocket lower. The front needs to come down about 3 - 4 inches total. The rework should not take long at all. The bag bracket/plate is stitch welded in so it should come right out.
> 
> Anybody?


Only thing I can say as far as paint you get what you pay for now days
So do some investigating on the painter and on lowering it from the front can you cut a coil?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ENCINAS said:


> Only thing I can say as far as paint you get what you pay for now days
> So do some investigating on the painter and on lowering it from the front can you cut a coil?


Yea, I'm not wanting to spend a grip on it. It'll be my son's daily driver.

As far as lowering the front, it's bagged


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Yea, I'm not wanting to spend a grip on it. It'll be my son's daily driver.BREAK YOSELF DAD!
> 
> As far as lowering the front, it's bagged


DONT THINK HE REALIZED THAT "ITS BAGGED" MEANS THAT IT HAS NO COILS:facepalm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!!!!


WAT DA HELL ARE YOU DOIN HERE SOLDIER!!!! 

AND DONT KNOW IF U HAVE MY NEW NUMBER 602-465-4120,,,,MAKE SURE YOU DONT BE SEXTIN ME PRIVATE PILE:barf:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/home.htm


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WAT DA HELL ARE YOU DOIN HERE SOLDIER!!!!
> 
> AND DONT KNOW IF U HAVE MY NEW NUMBER 602-465-4120,,,,MAKE SURE YOU DONT BE SEXTIN ME PRIVATE PILE:barf:


JUST STOPPING BY FOO!!

yes now i do dont worry i wont let it happen again...... wait what?? LOL!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DONT THINK HE REALIZED THAT "ITS BAGGED" MEANS THAT IT HAS NO COILS:facepalm:


LOL......we always in that coil state of mind!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Yea, I'm not wanting to spend a grip on it. It'll be my son's daily driver.
> 
> As far as lowering the front, it's bagged


Dough sorry man any one who know how to weld should be able to do that


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

***********CAR WASH******** GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever Thank you all Michael Pres Good Life CC and Evan founder Good Life CC


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> DONT THINK HE REALIZED THAT "ITS BAGGED" MEANS THAT IT HAS NO COILS:facepalm:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Only thing I can say as far as paint you get what you pay for now days
> So do some investigating on the painter and on lowering it from the front can you cut a coil?


:twak:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :twak:




now i know how you felt like when you sent that mass text to the whole club 

:facepalm:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


regal85 said:


> uffin: :wave:





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__New hopping video's! New Featured Events! New Car Show Flyers! And much much more! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Klique phx will be having a car wash this sat aug 11 from 7:00 til ??? At the taco bell on Mesa dr. And brown so stop by and get the ride washed


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

attn az...... i need some original full stack front coil springs for a 66 impala.... the hydros were taken out and i need the springs to move it around.... please call me at (602)763-6980 thank you


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> attn az...... i need some original full stack front coil springs for a 66 impala.... the hydros were taken out and i need the springs to move it around.... please call me at (602)763-6980 thank you


Nope good luck man have you tried ecology auto yard


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT THA FUCK IS GOINGS ON UP IN HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> attn az...... i need some original full stack front coil springs for a 66 impala.... the hydros were taken out and i need the springs to move it around.... please call me at (602)763-6980 thank you


use 2x4 ese!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:

























　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia










*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> ***********CAR WASH******** GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever Thank you all Michael Pres Good Life CC and Evan founder Good Life CC





Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:





AZKLIQUER said:


> Klique phx will be having a car wash this sat aug 11 from 7:00 til ??? At the taco bell on Mesa dr. And brown so stop by and get the ride washed


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

OCT 2012 LRM issue ... "MASTERPIECE" ... Special Thanks to my Family, Sponsors & Friends that helped me get to My Life long Dream on being Featured in Lowrider mag.

Thanks to MOLOV Photography, FISH DESIGNZ, Richard Ochoa, BIGMONDOAZ Photography, Gene Bare (INFERNO), Amy Ogo & Family, JoeRay @LRM, Albert Galaviz from Lifestyles CC, World Wide hydraulics, Chuckyz Paints, Artistic Creations & AZ Lowrider Community ...

To ALL My Haterz & We all know who you are ...
Thanks for being my Biggest Supporters & for getting me Motivated to Accomplish My goals that much sooner ... 
You will NEVER Accomplish what I have done for My Country, Cars or Friends ... In this life time or the next... You will never be @ my level...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 523815
> View attachment 523824
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your feature!  :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 523815
> View attachment 523824
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrockabilly said:


> View attachment 523685


Nice can you tell me about this show never heard about
Something like this


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 523815
> View attachment 523824
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! to u and BigMandoAZ for another great feature!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 523815
> View attachment 523824
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats on the magazine shoot looks good !!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Good job homies car look's good


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IS A&W GOING ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Congrats! to u and BigMandoAZ for another great feature!


Thanks Bro!


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

O.g. 64 grill super clean no dents or scrathches 225 o.b.o


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Grill


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 523815
> View attachment 523824
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats homie!!!!
This is also one of my goals. Your a lucky man! Great shots Big Mando! As for Haters....
Your right. I blame them for the success of my car club. We should'nt Hate....We should always Congratulate! :thumbsup:



















Much Lowrider Luv & Respect Carnal.*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_*Today!

*_Car Wash Day!!!!!

__Klique phx will be having a car wash this sat aug 11 from 7:00 til ??? At the taco bell on Mesa dr. And brown so stop by and get the ride washed.





_Car Wash tomorrow Saturday the 11th on 35th ave and Bethany home rd at O'Reillys auto parts. Our two week old nephew Hugo Berlanga passed away yesterday from sudden infant death syndrome. All donations will go towards his funeral costs. Thank you and we appreciate it your able to make it for a small donation or to just lend a hand. Thanks :angel:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone got dump solenoids, I need 1.. pm or text .. 480:238:3440: jaygee


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> Anyone got dump solenoids, I need 1.. pm or text .. 480:238:3440: jaygee


I do


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I got a dude dat does stress points for the low. he just did my caddy for cheap pm me or txt me if u need any reinforcements. 6023802231


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Goodlife c.c. will be at A&W 2moro around 7pm.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Encinas will be representing IDENTITY C.C.


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

i will b there....


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IMPERIAlS C.C WILL B IN THE HOUSE


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> I do


Thanks homie, I ended up scoopin one on da east side. But I appreciate it.


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

Ariztlan cc will b there


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Kewl let's just keep it clean and no knuckle heads aloud.


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

USO will be out at a&w


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

The1and0nly said:


> Kewl let's just keep it clean and no knuckle heads aloud.


:yes::h5:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :yes::h5:


Wasssssssssszzzzzz uuuuuuuuuppppppp
Nelly did they decided to meet up at your place then roll out ?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Whan do peps goto a&w. & wat time thanks


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

oldschool wayz said:


> Whan do peps goto a&w. & wat time thanks


around7 or when its not to hot:yes:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> around7 or when its not to hot:yes:


True dat.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Today thaks homie


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

got a set 13x7 tires cornell 1000 80%
make offer 
also got 3 deka 950 CCA batteries make offer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo az familia.... :wave:

__Looks like its all about the A&W!










Everyone be safe out there....:angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Encinas will be representing IDENTITY C.C.


taking the 63?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> MR WEASEL OUT IN SEDONA,,,,,,SHAAAAAAAAAOOOOO


Had a good time up there , no drama !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



:thumbsup:.........:thumbsup:..............:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> DID YOU GET LOST TRYING TO FIND THE CRUZING SPOT ON SNDAY??? LMAO DAMMM GREAT GREAT TATA



Haaaa !! No .. I found a way to clear my mind from all the BULLSHIT ... LOL :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> bwahahahahahahahahahahaha,,,,,,no chit huh!!!
> :rimshot:



:loco:............:loco:..............:loco:.........:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> DRIVE WEASEL DRIVE !!!!!!! WEASEL (QUOTE) I JUST FELT LIKE DRIVING!!!!!!



Hell Yeeeaaaa !! .. First it was Flaggstaff , Then Sedona , up to Dewey , Had lunch in Prescott .
Then back to Phoenix ... I put alot of miles on my 13's . not to many people can do that ...
And getting ready to go to Payson .Az ... This time Im taking my OG 73 Cutlass .. and my other
Cutlass to .. I drive my cars every where ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

What good is having a car , if you dont drive it :0)


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> What good is having a car , if you dont drive it :0)



So true


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking for a full set of seat belts for an 82 Monte or any g body black or blue in color plz pm me thx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__All i can say is "WOW"!!!! :wow:





_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for the shoot homie, these "leaked" pics came out sick!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> Thanks for the shoot homie, these "leaked" pics came out sick!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


FUCKIN SICK:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

FUN TIMES AT A&W UNITY MIKE THANKS 4 THE BEER I GOT THE BEER NEXT SUNDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> FUCKIN SICK:thumbsup:





monte-licious said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





PLANETGETLOW said:


> uffin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

1989 GMC 1500 Truck for sale:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3201548296.html


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


Nice ride you got their


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


MY CAR NEXT :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice ride you got their


not mine but the blazer was close by :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> MY CAR NEXT :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

***********CAR WASH********
GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever 
Thank you all
Michael Pres and Evan founder Good Life CC 

GOODLIFE(-:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


dope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink: oh ya awesome foto work,,,, DOPE:fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAIT FOR IT..............


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WAIT FOR IT..............




this guy was busting the jams last night


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> this guy was busting the jams last night


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Hell Yeeeaaaa !! .. First it was Flaggstaff , Then Sedona , up to Dewey , Had lunch in Prescott .
> Then back to Phoenix ... I put alot of miles on my 13's . not to many people can do that ...
> And getting ready to go to Payson .Az ... This time Im taking my OG 73 Cutlass .. and my other
> Cutlass to .. I drive my cars every where ...


 Weasel we need to get some Bikes!!!!!!!!!!!and do that


----------



## Bigc1971 (Jun 5, 2012)

Local car for sale in AZ 1971 impala asking 7,500.00


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> ***********CAR WASH********
> GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever
> Thank you all
> Michael Pres and Evan founder Good Life CC
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> BigMando Photography and The Marinate Edition


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__When i was i young G i had this hung up in my room....










Goodtimes!!!! :tongue:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Bigc1971 said:


> View attachment 525806
> 
> View attachment 525807
> 
> ...


Good looking ride you got their, should sale quick


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Art lokz I need some cds mayne...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Art lokz I need some cds mayne...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking for a set of stock rims for my 65 Impala. PM me if you know somebody that has a set layin around


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Dammn lol.. I just spit water all over my work desk.. that's funny as shit.. ya dog just got my audio installled.. need some chit mayne.. ima text you homie


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'm looking for a set of stock rims for my 65 Impala. PM me if you know somebody that has a set layin around


What bout the Z's


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Que pasa Az


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __When i was i young G i had this hung up in my room....
> 
> ...


I STILL GOT IT...IN MY GARAGE NOW THOU.....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Dammn lol.. I just spit water all over my work desk.. that's funny as shit.. ya dog just got my audio installled.. need some chit mayne.. ima text you homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone have an adjustable wish bone for a 64 impala? or does anyone know how to repair the part where the bolt bushing goes maybe? PM me please


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

TATA LUNA DO YOU MEMBER WHO THIS IS ??? R.I.P


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MARTINEZ79 (Sep 14, 2011)

*SEE YOU SOON HOMIE!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


south side locos said:


> I STILL GOT IT...IN MY GARAGE NOW THOU.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....








_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> What bout the Z's


I'm going to keep them, I've always had a vision though for some stock rims


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> TTT


watup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Whats up family good life bike & cc TTT


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

14" og wire wheels and 175/70-14 tires, clean rims! Asking $500 obo had them on my fleetwood 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/3205134475.html

see ad for my #


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
*Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

***********CAR WASH******** GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever Thank you all Michael Pres and Evan founder Good Life CC


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Flyer coming soon, GOOD LIFE CC set up a show and shine for September 8th 95th ave camelback will have a flyer up later today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CHUCKS66 said:


> 14" og wire wheels and 175/70-14 tires, clean rims! Asking $500 obo had them on my fleetwood
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/3205134475.html
> 
> see ad for my #





PASSIONATE63 said:


> *Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


2 83s said:


> :nicoderm: :nicoderm:





90rivimichael said:


> ***********CAR WASH******** GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever Thank you all Michael Pres and Evan founder Good Life CC





90rivimichael said:


> Flyer coming soon, GOOD LIFE CC set up a show and shine for September 8th 95th ave camelback will have a flyer up later today


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'm looking for a set of stock rims for my 65 Impala. PM me if you know somebody that has a set layin around


Somebody must have a set of these laying around. I threw 2 pairs away before moving out here *Yes, idiot*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up....








_


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Payazo.Funk said:


> anyone have an adjustable wish bone for a 64 impala? or does anyone know how to repair the part where the bolt bushing goes maybe? PM me please


Franks has them in stock 602-690-6555


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Somebody must have a set of these laying around. I threw 2 pairs away before moving out here *Yes, idiot*


Franks Hyd 602-690-6555


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Franks Hyd 602-690-6555


HA!! Thanks Frank, I'll be in touch and seeing you soon


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

G-body arms for sale $180 picked up. Never used, extended an wraped 1&1/4"


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH
SATURDAY, AUGUST 18, 2012
RENT-A-TIRE ON CENTRAL, SOUTH PHX.
STARTS: 8AM-1PM
WOULD APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY.....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Art lokz did u get my text,, is ur nbr still the 4120 nbr


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

***********CAR WASH******** GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever Thank you all Michael Pres and Evan founder Good Life CC


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Flyer coming soon, GOOD LIFE CC set up a show and shine for September 8th 95th ave camelback will have a flyer up later today


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

You'll appreciate this. I've been riding since 16 on the scene. This is the same 66 I STILL have, nothing changed but zip codes. Cars * Cruises * Culture have been with me since I had by bug, my 66, flew the Tiempo Car Club plaque, rolled South Central Phoenix with all the AZ car clubs to the Las Vegas Strip. Love and respect to those putting it down. 


vegas 1990s by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr

send pics from the 1990s to [email protected]

www.sundayslackermagazine.com


I'll post pics, video from my AZ days soon.


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Is Dave still on 27th ave and Indian. Best Pizza spot, he had a few Impalas back in the day. Pizza spot was full of Elvis, I think he rolled with Society?


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

IF YOU LIVED IN AZ around 92-94 you remember cruising south central to baseline, back to 7th then around. Party crews, beer runs, scraping, and drama free. I was in maybe 2 shoot outs during those times while lowriding. The streets we nothing nice. But after a show, it was all about getting the girls. Shout out to all the clubs that showed me love in AZ: Phoenix, Tuscon and Globe. www.sundayslacker.com I'll post pics of the clubs, cars and riders that kept it real back in the day...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH
> SATURDAY, AUGUST 18, 2012
> RENT-A-TIRE ON CENTRAL, SOUTH PHX.
> STARTS: 8AM-1PM
> WOULD APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY.....





SundaySlackerMag said:


> You'll appreciate this. I've been riding since 16 on the scene. This is the same 66 I STILL have, nothing changed but zip codes. Cars * Cruises * Culture have been with me since I had by bug, my 66, flew the Tiempo Car Club plaque, rolled South Central Phoenix with all the AZ car clubs to the Las Vegas Strip. Love and respect to those putting it down.
> 
> 
> vegas 1990s by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Franks has them in stock 602-690-6555


_
This one's for you Frank_! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:





Up coming events....:thumbsup:

























　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia










*



United in Unity! :thumbsup:*



*_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up AZ. GOOD LIFE C.C. & B.C.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

SundaySlackerMag said:


> Is Dave still on 27th ave and Indian. Best Pizza spot, he had a few Impalas back in the day. Pizza spot was full of Elvis, I think he rolled with Society?


You must be talking about old man dave binder last club he rolled with was majestics phoenix he passed away in 05 If I remember correctly. He was my neighbor. Good man he was.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> You must be talking about old man dave binder last club he rolled with was majestics phoenix he passed away in 05 If I remember correctly. He was my neighbor. Good man he was.


Was he the guy with the rag 67 that owned the pizza place real good guy
Was wondering what happen to that guy he alway was my comp in LiL high school car shows


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

SundaySlackerMag said:


> Is Dave still on 27th ave and Indian. Best Pizza spot, he had a few Impalas back in the day. Pizza spot was full of Elvis, I think he rolled with Society?


His pizza place is still there, Unfortunately he passed away awhile back. He was a good friend of ours, I believe the last club he was in was the Majestics.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Everyone, I hope all is well. Here is a few picks that I took over the weekend at the Xavier the X-Man 10th Annual Cruise for the Cause Show in Chula Vista, CA. This was the best Free Car Show that I have been to and it was for a great cause. The Familia had a great time. We will be back next year. They had almost 600 cars. Have a great weekend.


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

YUPP I REMEBER YOUR TRUCK BAD ASS BRUTHA. MY BOY GABE MACIAS LIVES IN VEGAS HES A TIEMPO MEMBER.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> Was he the guy with the rag 67 that owned the pizza place real good guy
> Was wondering what happen to that guy he alway was my comp in LiL high school car shows


Yup that's him he had a 67,64 rag 63 hardtop two 48 bombs


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SundaySlackerMag said:


> You'll appreciate this. I've been riding since 16 on the scene. This is the same 66 I STILL have, nothing changed but zip codes. Cars * Cruises * Culture have been with me since I had by bug, my 66, flew the Tiempo Car Club plaque, rolled South Central Phoenix with all the AZ car clubs to the Las Vegas Strip. Love and respect to those putting it down.
> 
> 
> vegas 1990s by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr
> ...


good to meet u homie,,, firme ranfla, my homies got one same color,,,bad ass!!!


----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

SundaySlackerMag said:


> Is Dave still on 27th ave and Indian. Best Pizza spot, he had a few Impalas back in the day. Pizza spot was full of Elvis, I think he rolled with Society?


hey I remember that truck, my cousin Anthony lives in Vegas and when he got married the reception was at his wife ginas cousins house. I remember seeing that truck in the backyard.

also I think that dave guy was in a club called players choice. he had a nice cobalt blue 63 hardtop. i think that's the same guy.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

51gjr said:


>




Like a mirror


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

SundaySlackerMag said:


> IF YOU LIVED IN AZ around 92-94 you remember cruising south central to baseline, back to 7th then around. Party crews, beer runs, scraping, and drama free. I was in maybe 2 shoot outs during those times while lowriding. The streets we nothing nice. But after a show, it was all about getting the girls. Shout out to all the clubs that showed me love in AZ: Phoenix, Tuscon and Globe. www.sundayslacker.com I'll post pics of the clubs, cars and riders that kept it real back in the day...


HEY HOMIE I REMEMBER WHEN YOU TOOK YOUR TRUCK UP TO GLOBE IN 95 FOR THAT CAR SHOW I THREW UP THERE..THAT SHOW WAS A GOOD TURN OUT...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

Car Washes!!!!!!!!

_ROLLERZ ONLY CAR WASH
SATURDAY, AUGUST 18, 2012
RENT-A-TIRE ON CENTRAL, SOUTH PHX.
STARTS: 8AM-1PM
WOULD APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY.....

_
***********CAR WASH******** GOOD LIFE CC holding a car wash for one of our brothers in need, Hector was just diagnosed with cancer couple week back being in hospital for couple weeks has put him back financially due to cost of treatment, medications, and other needs to support his familia, please come out and help support a fellow lowrider brother in need car wash will be held at Federicos on 59th ave and Ocotillo north of bethany home rd or south of glendale on 59th ave saturday august 18 2012 at 8am till when ever Thank you all Michael Pres and Evan founder Good Life CC



SILENT BREEZE CC CAR WASH
ONE THEIR MEMBERS LOST A FAMILY MEMBER. PLEASE COME AND DONATE FOR FUNERAL EXPENSIVE.
AT: FUEGOS BAR & GRILL
91ST AVE & VAN BUREN
TOLLESON AZ


UNITED IN UNITY!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## OJEDA (Nov 16, 2009)

51gjr said:


>


 looking really nice meen geen


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> Yup that's him he had a 67,64 rag 63 hardtop two 48 bombs


Yup good guy may he rest in peace


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Looks like it's all about A&W homie's!!!:thumbsup:










Armando's Lincoln










Eddie's El Camino










David's Cadi


See you in Vegas carnalas! :biggrin:










_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

PLANJOE said:


> Weasel we need to get some Bikes!!!!!!!!!!!and do that


:nono:No way !! i dont do bikes !!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :nono:No way !! i dont do bikes !!



:run:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WAS UP HOMIES ANYTHING GOIN DOWN TONIGHT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

monte-licious said:


> WAS UP HOMIES ANYTHING GOIN DOWN TONIGHT


Yes A&W on 75th ave and encanto at about 7pm


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Yes A&W on 75th ave and encanto at about 7pm


ALRITE SEE EVERYBODY THERE


----------



## EL_85 (Aug 19, 2012)

smiley602 said:


> Yes A&W on 75th ave and encanto at about 7pm


Is anybody welcome for tonight...?


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

EL_85 said:


> Is anybody welcome for tonight...?


YA ASLONG NO BURN OUTS


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

last week at a&w 2 youngsters stole some shit out of 1 of our members car. it was just a normal car to off to the side not parked with all da low lows. so just watchout. See yall at 7ish


----------



## EL_85 (Aug 19, 2012)

monte-licious said:


> YA ASLONG NO BURN OUTS


Orale ok.. you just park n hangout or do they ride around I'm new to da seen so I don't how everything runs like..


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

EL_85 said:


> Orale ok.. you just park n hangout or do they ride around I'm new to da seen so I don't how everything runs like..


Everyone kicks it. Unity mike usually is the dj. Haha but it's pretty chill. Just clean up after ur self.


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

p155/80/R13s 80% tread $100 OBO
PM ME


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 528985


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 528985


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










__United in Unity! :h5:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

The1and0nly said:


> last week at a&w 2 youngsters stole some shit out of 1 of our members car. it was just a normal car to off to the side not parked with all da low lows. so just watchout. See yall at 7ish


That's sucks what they get away with? ya so many people out their I've noticed a lot of people just walking in out of no where I didn't think about it but I left my windows down and walked away from my ride won't be doing that again thanks for the heads up


----------



## It'zBiZ (Jun 24, 2012)

GOOD TIMES OUT THERE LAST NIGHT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A&W was cracking last night


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good times.last night at A&W


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking for a mini-truck as a daily to and from work. Something with no more than 120K miles and preferably a Toyota but am open to whatever. Looking to spend between $2K and $3K


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BIGBODY96 said:


> HEY HOMIE I REMEMBER WHEN YOU TOOK YOUR TRUCK UP TO GLOBE IN 95 FOR THAT CAR SHOW I THREW UP THERE..THAT SHOW WAS A GOOD TURN OUT...:thumbsup:


Its cool to hear how people still remember the crusing that went on in my small hometown of globe miami.. wish it ws still like that..


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

I got a set of G body drums smoothed out and cleaned chrome for sale...602 330 5759


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

i got 2000 s10 blazer for sale, if your intrested? 
call or text Robert 602-451-3080
clean title, 176k w/no problems, all power and leather, new 24s rims, system and indash tv..
COME CHECK OUT BLAZER, IF YOUR INTRESTED????


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LAST NIGHT WAS MY FIRST TIME OUT AT THE A & W. WAS A GREAT TIME. LOTS OF LO LOWS. DJ MIKE WAS SPINNIN THE CASSETTES! GOOD SEEIN ALOT OF CLUBS AND HOMIES OUT THERE!
LOOKS LIKE THIS MAY BE THE PLACE TO BE ON A SUNDAY!! REMEMBER..... KEEP IT CLEANED UP TOO!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

WUTITDU said:


> View attachment 527155
> G-body arms for sale $180 picked up. Never used, extended an wraped 1&1/4"


OBO


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


locdownmexikan said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__We get alot invites and car show information sent to our email. Thought i pass this one down to you....

Good Evening:
My name is Sharon Kozak and I work at Luke AFB. I was hoping that you and your car clubs could help me out. We are having a car show on base Oct 12 between the hours of 9:00-2:00. And I’m LOOKING FOR PURPLE CARS, STREET RODS, LOW-RIDERS, CLASSIC, MUSCLE…. There is special section for purple themed cars, and I would LOVE to have you involved. The attachment address everything. I do ask that you return the form asap because the show has been closed as of Friday but still open for the purple section. Commander coins, special thank you gifts and lunch will be given to you. The event is in conjunction with the Men’s Health Fair and Domestic Abuse awareness month. It’s going to be a very fun day. Purple heart recipients will be included, Cardinal cheerleaders, Hulk Hogan and much more. Please respond back to me by email if interested and send off the form. 


Thank you so much
Sharon S Kozak
Family Advocacy
Luke, AFB
623-556-7659


Please call the number for more info.











_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MAN POST PIC'S OF A&W HOPEFULLY I CAN CRUISE THERE SOON!!
AZ TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

I got a set of 14x7 Dayton's for sale used but in decent condition. They are 72 spoke all chrome come with Dayton 2 way shark fin $600 Obo no adapters


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Anybody no who makes sand cast plaques here in az...cant be the laser cut ones...any info would help thanks


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> 
> __We get alot invites and car show information sent to our email. Thought i pass this one down to you....
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> MAN POST PIC'S OF A&W HOPEFULLY I CAN CRUISE THERE SOON!!
> AZ TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Anybody no who makes sand cast plaques here in az...cant be the laser cut ones...any info would help thanks


Nobody does old school cast brass plaques in az?


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

nope not out here, cali


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

BIG E 602 said:


> nope not out here, cali


Thats crazy...u got any info for someone in cali


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>














:roflmao:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> 
> __We get alot invites and car show information sent to our email. Thought i pass this one down to you....
> ...








Oh damn I got a purple car but that's the super show weekend.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BIG E 602 said:


> nope not out here, cali


WUT UP E DOGG!!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Sept 1 Free show!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

A homie go to easton product 28 st n of broadway on illini they do it homie


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

They do the oldschool club pluq


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrockabilly said:


> Sept 1 Free show!


:thumbsup: thanks for the invite


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:facepalm:
it's going to be ok it wasn't a chevy:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy hour drink and dinner specials, raffles prizes, 50/50 music, come out and have a good time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


oldschool wayz said:


> A homie go to easton product 28 st n of broadway on illini they do it homie




gm az familia.... :wave:

Yeah we got our first plaques there in 1995! Jerry's a cool vato! I 've seen Majestic's & Monte Image plaques there before homie! Old school all the way! :yes:










Eastern Products Foundry Inc
2810 E. Illini St
Phx Az 85040
602-276-5213


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

"MASTERPIECE" is SOLD .. staying with ROLLERZ ONLY in TEXAS

 ~  ~  ~  ~  


"MASTERPIECE" is SOLD .. staying with ROLLERZ ONLY in TEXAS


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

oldschool wayz said:


> A homie go to easton product 28 st n of broadway on illini they do it homie


thanks homie


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> "MASTERPIECE" is SOLD .. staying with ROLLERZ ONLY in TEXAS:thumbsup:
> 
> ~  ~  ~  ~
> 
> ...


What's up orlando


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

62wildcat said:


> What's up orlando


whats good my brother from another mother.. :h5:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Anybody know a good mobile mechanic? I need a little help ....thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

george lopez fucking with jan bewer now

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/cc...with-mary-steenburgen-george-lopez?rel=player


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 529948
> 
> Happy hour drink and dinner specials, raffles prizes, 50/50 music, come out and have a good time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up....










United In Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

phx rider said:


> Anybody know a good mobile mechanic? I need a little help ....thanks


Talk to Loza he's got the same mobile mechanics I do


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> george lopez fucking with jan bewer now
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/cc...with-mary-steenburgen-george-lopez?rel=player


Damn bro do they come with budlite ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN...

REDEEMED CHRISTIAN CAR CLUB is having a car wash on Saturday August 25th, 2012, 6005 W. Thomas Rd, Phoenix, AZ behind the liquor store/laundimat, next door to Jack in the Box. Please come out and support us. Any questions or donations contact George Calderon @ (623)764-6075.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phx rider said:


> Anybody know a good mobile mechanic? I need a little help ....thanks


4802554236 mark tell him art sent you,,, he does good work and is good people, hes always bz, but give him a call and see if he can give u a hand. 
He works on my vehichles here at my shop...box truck,forklift,worktrucks,and personal vehicles.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


>


:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

phx rider said:


> Anybody know a good mobile mechanic? I need a little help ....thanks


602 3140229 his name is clinton cool dude


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRFDAY TO _*PLANgOTdAMNhEREiMJOE*_!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Sup Az Got This Bladder For Sale Click The Link

*Del Toro Bladder Pump 4 sale Car ready!!

*


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY TO _*PLANgOTdAMNhEREiMJOE*_!


LMAO THANK YOU ART THE UNDERTAKER LOKS!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES MORE TO COME I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY TO _*PLANgOTdAMNhEREiMJOE*_!












:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


_Hop sponsored by BIG ROACH CUSTOMS? :yes:
Way to go Homie!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo lowrider familia :wave:



__Up coming events....:thumbsup:











_










_









_

_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...*_* 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia









*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANJOE said:


> LMAO THANK YOU ART THE UNDERTAKER LOKS!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES MORE TO COME I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE!!!!!!


How and the world did I miss this.......


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:h5:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Hop sponsored by BIG ROACH CUSTOMS? :yes:
> Way to go Homie!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> How and the world did I miss this.......


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Theres a hop tomorow night at michells 43ave van bueren starts after 7


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrockabilly said:


>


Going to check this out


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__TODAY!!!!

_West Side

_REDEEMED CHRISTIAN CAR CLUB is having a car wash on Saturday August 25th, 2012, 6005 W. Thomas Rd, Phoenix, AZ behind the liquor store/laundimat, next door to Jack in the Box. Please come out and support us. Any questions or donations contact George Calderon @ (623)764-6075. :angel:

__East Side

_ATENTION.....ATENTION.Lowrider style cc mesa chapter is having a car wash today @autozone on horne and souther.come and let us wash ur ride with style!!!! From 7 to ?
_


From our AZ familia to yours....


Mesa Az











Tucson Az











Graham County Az










Safford Az










Phx & Glendale Az










Please have a nice & safe day....:angel:
_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BORING !!!.............:loco::loco:


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

AzsMostHated said:


> Theres a hop tomorow night at michells 43ave van bueren starts after 7


 is this hop still goin on


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

cmz said:


> is this hop still goin on


Yup


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> BORING !!!.............:loco::loco:


Yup, back to face book O.G. AZ side


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__TODAY!!!!

__It's all about the A&W!!!! :thumbsup:










Sneek peek of what our Tucson Az Chapters doing....:biggrin:










Have great Sunday!!!!! :angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup, back to face book O.G. AZ side


:worship:You know it !! Homie ! .... Back to facebook !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :worship:You know it !! Homie ! .... Back to facebook !!!!!!!!!


Ha Ha , you going to A&W should be another packed nite


----------



## summerbreeze (Aug 26, 2012)

ENCINAS said:


> That's sucks what they get away with? ya so many people out their I've noticed a lot of people just walking in out of no where I didn't think about it but I left my windows down and walked away from my ride won't be doing that again thanks for the heads up


old dude name george nunez , his peoples were seen looking suspicious.


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__3 questions....
Who has pic's of the A&W?
And did the Hop pop off! Pic's?





















Please be safe this work week.....:angel:_


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> "MASTERPIECE" is SOLD .. staying with ROLLERZ ONLY in TEXAS
> 
> ~  ~  ~  ~


MASTERPIECE TOOK A LITTLE ROAD TRIP TO HER NEW OWNER 


:worship:PICKED UP MY NEW OG IMPALA ~ MATCHING #'s :fool2:







~






~






~


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> MASTERPIECE TOOK A LITTLE ROAD TRIP TO HER NEW OWNER
> 
> 
> :worship:PICKED UP MY NEW OG IMPALA ~ MATCHING #'s :fool2:
> ...


Nice looking 64 you got their, or as people on lay it low would say
That's one nice 63


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __3 questions....
> Who has pic's of the A&W?
> ...


I do I do why you want some


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I do I do why you want some


JUST TRYING TO HOOK UP THE HOMIES THAT COULDN'T BE THERE AND BRING ALITTLE LIFE TO THE PLACE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> JUST TRYING TO HOOK UP THE HOMIES THAT COULDN'T BE THERE AND BRING ALITTLE LIFE TO THE PLACE. :thumbsup:


How's it feel to want :rimshot:, 

:loco: you member you tried to get me kicked out of IDENTITY C.C. 
NO PIC'S FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it feel to want :rimshot:,
> 
> :loco: you member you tried to get me kicked out of IDENTITY C.C.
> NO PIC'S FOR YOU :thumbsup:


Lol!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it feel to want :rimshot:,
> 
> :loco: you member you tried to get me kicked out of IDENTITY C.C.
> NO PIC'S FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it feel to want :rimshot:,
> 
> :loco: you member you tried to get me kicked out of IDENTITY C.C.
> NO PIC'S FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


deer headlites look :rofl: nice


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> BORING !!!.............:loco::loco:


MR WEASEL,,,THIS WHERE WE NEED TO BE CRUISING OUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube;hP-6M4_M_kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP-6M4_M_kI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> MASTERPIECE TOOK A LITTLE ROAD TRIP TO HER NEW OWNER
> 
> 
> :worship:PICKED UP MY NEW OG IMPALA ~ MATCHING #'s :fool2:
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> MR WEASEL,,,THIS WHERE WE NEED TO BE CRUISING OUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DAMN WEASLE GOT A NEW CAR (LUCKY)


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:bring out your street cars to hopp...


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 532221


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it feel to want :rimshot:,
> 
> :loco: you member you tried to get me kicked out of IDENTITY C.C.
> NO PIC'S FOR YOU :thumbsup:



lol i remember that!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lol i remember that!!!!! :roflmao:


:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :rimshot:


i got a secret bout you cuz!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i got a secret'S bout you cuz!


FIXED


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

These kits are in stock at Coronado Customs in Yuma Az...

We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..

First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!









_Kit includes_:
2= Chrome 1/2" High pressure Aluminum blocks pumps ,with backing plates and choice of *Rockford* 9 or 11 gears size
(4) _U.S made_ *Delta Power *Dumps (new High presure design and heavy duty solenoid)
Choice of 6''-8'' _US made.._ Silver Bullet cylinders for the front 
Choice of _US made.._ 10" -12" Silver bullets for the rear
Deep front cups and donuts, coil-over rear and _US made_ *Magic Balls *TM
(2) _US made_ 15'-6" High Pressure # 6 hoses ,with bite to wire crimped fittings 
(1) 4' H.P # 6 rear hose
(1) 3' H.P # 6 rear hose 
(6) *Accumax* soleniods and connectors
Choice of (4) *Carling* or (8) *Space* switches, 15 ft of 9 wire,

Retail Price $1175.00
Sale Price *$1060.00

*








# 2 is our *Professional Series Kit
*Kit Includes:
(1) 3/4" Competition High flow center pressure pump with backing plate and *Rockford* gear 
(1) 1/2'' Competition Center Pressure pump with backing plate and* Rockford* gear
(1) High Pressure ,High flow *Oil System* dump,3/4" fittings and *Stucchi *check, 3/4" Billet Y-block
(2) _US made _*Delta Power* dumps, with 1/2" fittings and *Stucchi* check
Same _cylinders,cups,hoses,switches and soleniods_ as listed in the above kits

Retail Price $1499.00
Sale Price *$1255.00

*#3 is our *3 Pump Professional kit 










*Kit includes: 
(2) Chrome 1/2" super street pumps with backing plates and *#9 Rockford* gear
(1) Chrome 3/4" High flow competition pump with backing plate and *#11 Rockford *gear
(2) _US made_ *Delta Power* dumps, 3/8" chrome fitting kit, with 3/8th *Pneutrol* checks 
Same Fittings,checks,cylinders,cups, and hoses as listed above in Kits
(10) *Accumax* sleniods
(4) *Carling* switches and 15 ft of 9 wire cord

Retail Price 1699.00 
Sale Price* $1475.00

And if purchasing a kit , we have some killer upgrade availible at smokin hot summer prices !!!!!!

*Add any Pre-cut (2 & 3/4 ton) coil for only $75.00
Add any 3.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $120.00
Add any 4.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $130.00



















On Kits # 2 and 3 , Upgrade to an O.G finish, Super duty *Adel-II* With our exclusive soleniod candle, that can be disassembled and re-wound if ever shorted or burnt ,And not to mention (1) year soleniod warranty and *LIFETIME *warranty on main body ,bottom or spool ...for *$275.00* more OR Chrome & Polished for* $350.00.....*​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

http://youtu.be/X1Kb92-kKxU


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i got a secret bout you cuz!


:twak:LIAR LIAR!!!!
:shh:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> http://youtu.be/X1Kb92-kKxU


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Kb92-kKxU&feature=youtu.be[/VIDEO


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Kb92-kKxU&feature=youtu.be[/video


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i got a secret bout you cuz!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lol i remember that!!!!! :roflmao:















GOOD TO SEE THE HOMIES HAVING FUN!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> FIXED


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:facepalm: loks how do you load those


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


I'll take 2


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I'll take 2


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


>


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 532440


I'm sorry for your loss just seen this on Facebook


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a few shots I've taken at A&W the past few weeks...




























​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

​


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Issue 2 coming soon...










​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> ​


looking good homie! keep up the great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Just a few shots I've taken at A&W the past few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way better than the pic's off my iPhone thanks


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> ​


Way to catch those shots


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Just a few shots I've taken at A&W the past few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> ​





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> ​





ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Issue 2 coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


_


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Prayers go out.... :angel:

















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*postin this for one of my fellow club bros

Ray Robles
*

*Family if u can help out come get the lolo washed and get some bomb BBQ.
This is for my Primo and Prima Jose Sotelo and Chelo Sotelo...
CAR WASH!!
ALL DONATIONS APPRECIATED!!
SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 1st 2012
...



8am to ?
CAR QUEST on CENTRAL SOUTH OF BROADWAY

WE WILL ALSO HAVE AZ Smoke’n’grill selling plates of smoked bbq pull pork, chicken and also grilled burgers grilled chili dogs with delicious sides of potato salad and ranch style beans, there will also be ice cold beverages!!!

















*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *postin this for one of my fellow club bros
> 
> Ray Robles
> *
> ...


will do


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> looking good homie! keep up the great work! :thumbsup:





ENCINAS said:


> Way better than the pic's off my iPhone thanks





ENCINAS said:


> Way to catch those shots


Thank you, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> will do


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Thats looks like a Ninja turtle


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










__Supporting Car Clubs here and across the nation.:h5:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 533161


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You guys know of any REALLY good tattoo artists? My son is wanting one and I want to make sure he/she knows how to get down.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You guys know of any REALLY good tattoo artists? My son is wanting one and I want to make sure he/she knows how to get down.


EL Whyner from (In The Streets Magazine) seen his work on Facebook I'd recommend him theirs also a tatto expo this weekend


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


__Coming up....










"United In Unity" :h5:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ENCINAS said:


> EL Whyner from (In The Streets Magazine) seen his work on Facebook I'd recommend him theirs also a tatto expo this weekend


You have a link to his site?


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You have a link to his site?


2 of the best tattoo artists in Arizona are Gato from Intruders @ 623-204-6682 and Chango from Old School @ 602-400-2590. Both these vatos have portfolios of their work for you to check out. Best work,best prices,check them out! Tell them Bullet sent you, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You have a link to his site?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/12735-tattoos-433.html


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You have a link to his site?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sky=mrdr&site=webhp&source=hp&q=el+whyner+tattoos&oq=el+whyner&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.0l2.228.5398.0.6858.7.7.0.0.0.0.1141.2565.2-1j1j2j7-1.5.0...0.0...1ac.EhniE_JgMgA


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

bullet50 said:


> 2 of the best tattoo artists in Arizona are Gato from Intruders @ 623-204-6682 and Chango from Old School @ 602-400-2590. Both these vatos have portfolios of their work for you to check out. Best work,best prices,check them out! Tell them Bullet sent you, you won't be disappointed!





ENCINAS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/12735-tattoos-433.html





ENCINAS said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sky=mrdr&site=webhp&source=hp&q=el+whyner+tattoos&oq=el+whyner&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.0l2.228.5398.0.6858.7.7.0.0.0.0.1141.2565.2-1j1j2j7-1.5.0...0.0...1ac.EhniE_JgMgA


Thanks fellas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> 2 of the best tattoo artists in Arizona are Gato from Intruders @ 623-204-6682 and Chango from Old School @ 602-400-2590. Both these vatos have portfolios of their work for you to check out. Best work,best prices,check them out! Tell them Bullet sent you, you won't be disappointed!


i seen his work and its for da realz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You guys know of any REALLY good tattoo artists? My son is wanting one and I want to make sure he/she knows how to get down.


I would go with wyner 623-931-1321
.or sage at urban art in mesa 2 of the best in az..thatts just me homie they did all my work..see if i can post some pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:











































　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 



　





































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia












*"United In Unity" :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

uffin:


armando martinez said:


> :drama:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBODY96 said:


> I would go with wyner 623-931-1321
> .or sage at urban art in mesa 2 of the best in az..thatts just me homie they did all my work..see if i can post some pics


Does he work at a shop? I tried researching him a bit and came up with "Fine Art Tattoo" in Phoenix but they don't have a site. From what I've seen of his work, he does get down.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Does he work at a shop? I tried researching him a bit and came up with "Fine Art Tattoo" in Phoenix but they don't have a site. From what I've seen of his work, he does get down.


Yup check him out at www.inthestreetsmag.com contact him he's a cool cat


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup check him out at www.inthestreetsmag.com contact him he's a cool cat


yner works at tattoo empire 51st n bethany home rd


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)

WTB hydraulic hoses 12ft+ hit me up at 623-414-8944,txt or call,,thx


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/3242674057.html
cleaning out the garage


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

















_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just in!!!!!

_Car wash going on now Fiesta Mall by Best Buy bring your rides & support a good cause Old School & Intimidations C.C. need the help as well as the family of little Frankie


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

who got 3100 series batteries for sale?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

I have 4 group 31 s. 800 CCA's . 30 dollars without Core. 20 dollars with core. Good used batteries


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> I have 4 group 31 s. 800 CCA's . 30 dollars without Core. 20 dollars with core. Good used batteries


Can't beat that


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> MR WEASEL,,,THIS WHERE WE NEED TO BE CRUISING OUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good One !!!! Mr Loks ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Creeping through yo Hood .... ;0)


----------



## mexica13 (Sep 2, 2012)

anybody going to A & w tonight?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck ! the apartment complex !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Shout out to my son !! 
Joseph , who has made his father very proud !!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

mexica13 said:


> anybody going to A & w tonight?


Good Life CC will be there


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Good Life CC will be there



:wave:..............:thumbsup:..:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Fuck ! the apartment complex !!


Just tell them you've gone green and your ride runs on batteries


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__6,400 Pages!!!!!!

__Today!!!!

The A&W!!!!










Pic from the car wash at Fiesta Mall!










Everyone have a great Sunday! :angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ! See everyone at A&W. Another Sneak peek for AZ!!!!!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

I got 4 AC delco 750cca for sale $40 each


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ! See everyone at A&W. Another Sneak peek for AZ!!!!!!


my tocayos ride!!!!! bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=6]check it out gente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Everardo Gordo Rodriguez








[/h][h=6] Guys Manny from Tucson is here in Phoenix and looking for friendly hop. Gabriel Romero Raul Guerra Chalio Dominguez Azdeadly-seven Customs Frank Castillo El Rudy Jamal Collins maybe we can go to A&W 75 th represent [/h]


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *check it out gente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

"Pic of the Day" :thumbsup:










AZ in the House! :biggrin:


From the Torres LA Show_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 535027



:thumbsup:


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

IM SELLING MY 1983 CADILLAC COUPE FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM. TAGS GOOD TILL NEXT NOV 2013. NO ISSUES, JUST BATTERY NEEDS JUMPED.623 418 2646 MY NAME IS CON


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

CAN SOMEONE POST ON FACEBOOK OG AZ SIDE PLEASE. ITS THA CAR PICTURED TO THA LEFT ON MY PROFILE.


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Just tell them you've gone green and your ride runs on batteries




Haaaaa !!! and the bitch here mite believe it to . shes that stupid :loco:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Haaaaa !!! and the bitch here mite believe it to . shes that stupid :loco:


Well it's not like your lying you do need batteries to make it move, just don't tell her up and down


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

What up weisel i seen you and your lady driving the white cutty on 67th and thomas earlyer today looking good homie


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ , anyone need some batteries foe thier hydrologics? 30 dollars


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

good times wit all the az side!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hno:unity mikes head??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

We had a blast at the A&W last night..
Thx to Raul Freddy and Gabe..for giving us a hop..
.and that spot was crackin...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

LUV ME OR HATE ME said:


> We had a blast at the A&W last night..
> Thx to Raul Freddy and Gabe..for giving us a hop..
> .and that spot was crackin...


:h5:






this was that spot a lil over a year ago!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

have a safe labor day az side!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up for more info 5208381589


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

more info hit me up 5208381589


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

KONGRATS 2 THE HOMIE DREW GETTING THAT BELT N REPPIN AZ!


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


way to rep tucson:thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats to my son Young Money Drew! Way to go son!:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WUT UP BIG RICK!


SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> Congrats to my son Young Money Drew! Way to go son!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


eledog said:


> Hope to see you all there.





lilwill1999 said:


> hit me up for more info 5208381589





lilwill1999 said:


> more info hit me up 5208381589


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Thanks for the pic's Art! Many of us can't make it out there....:thumbsup:





Coming soon....








_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WUT UP NELLY:wave:


chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HOORAY FOR PICS!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> HOORAY FOR PICS!!


you know whatsup bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u know when i get out i gets out!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*GOODLIFE SHOW & SHINE ROLL CALL:*

IDENTITY C.C. will be in the house


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn.. a & w was poppin, great pics.. nice lows..


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *GOODLIFE SHOW & SHINE ROLL CALL:*
> 
> IDENTITY C.C. will be in the house


GOOD LIFE C.C will be there lol. Tnx for tha support homie


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> *GOODLIFE SHOW & SHINE ROLL CALL:*
> 
> IDENTITY C.C. will be in the house


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming soon....










Lowriders United In Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

also have this show


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IS ALREaDY ON OCT.27TH........ its been posted for awhile now! i would apreciated if guya changed the date???? thank you


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

One busy weekend for lowriding


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IS ALREaDY ON OCT.27TH........ its been posted for awhile now! i would apreciated if guya changed the date???? thank you


You have a topic for it? I'll change the date


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You have a topic for it? I'll change the date



James I think he was telling them to change their event to a different date. Too many events going on that same weekend.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> _*TTT*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Coming soon....
> 
> ...


 NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## summerbreeze (Aug 26, 2012)

Good One !!!! Mr Loks ....[/QUOTE]


----------



## summerbreeze (Aug 26, 2012)

dammmmit!!!! i think my heart just stopped!


----------



## summerbreeze (Aug 26, 2012)

i think my heart stopped for a minute.......dammmit!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

az71monte said:


> James I think he was telling them to change their event to a different date. Too many events going on that same weekend.


Ah!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:
__
Coming up....










Supporting ALL car clubs here and across the nation! :h5:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> TTT


back at ya TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Still got the 31 s for sale.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

1983 CADILLAC COUPE FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM FOR SALE 1500 OBO. TAGS STILL GOOD TILL NEXT YEAR. 623-418-2646 MY NAME IS CON, ITS PICTURED ON THE LEFT. OR CHECK MY PROFILE. THANX


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats up az. traded in my truck and i pulled the system out and have it for sale. nothing huge but it all works fine and sounded nice in my truck.
i have a pioneer deck 2 10" jbl dual voice coil woofers a sony amp i used for my highs and a alpine mono amp for the woofers. speaker box is from back seat of a extended cab chevy truck. 200.00 for the package, sorry dont really want to piece out. if interested pm me for more info and pics. thanks


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

summerbreeze said:


> Good One !!!! Mr Loks ....


[/QUOTE]



summerbreeze said:


> dammmmit!!!! i think my heart just stopped!





summerbreeze said:


> i think my heart stopped for a minute.......dammmit!


THAT WAS A GOOD ONE HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO......... SAME SHIT HAPPEND TO ME!!!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

can't wait till the rollerz only show. It was posted frist


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Big Shout out to my son !!
> Joseph , who has made his father very proud !!



:thumbsup: A Real Knight ! not a Fakeass ..... or trader .. ;0)


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup: A Real Knight ! not a Fakeass ..... or trader .. ;0)


Cool looks good, now give it a good slap since its still fresh J/K 
But I dare you too


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

FOR SALE A 1978 T-BIRD 2DOOR!! BOUGHT THIS CAR ALL OG I HAD MY PAINTER START ON BODY WORK CAR IS STRAIGHT SHAVED DOORS /KEY HOLE I HAVE AUTOLOC KIT NEW ALSO COMES WITH OG 14IN OG SPORTWAYS STARTED THIS PROJECT4 MONTHS AGO LOST ALL INTEREST I RATHER B AT LAKE HAVASU WITH MY BOAT PM UR # $1500


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

NEWCOMING said:


> FOR SALE A 1978 T-BIRD 2DOOR!! BOUGHT THIS CAR ALL OG I HAD MY PAINTER START ON BODY WORK CAR IS STRAIGHT SHAVED DOORS /KEY HOLE I HAVE AUTOLOC KIT NEW ALSO COMES WITH OG 14IN OG SPORTWAYS STARTED THIS PROJECT4 MONTHS AGO LOST ALL INTEREST I RATHER B AT LAKE HAVASU WITH MY BOAT PM UR # $1500


 Boats and Hoez!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Car


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

NEWCOMING said:


> FOR SALE A 1978 T-BIRD 2DOOR!! BOUGHT THIS CAR ALL OG I HAD MY PAINTER START ON BODY WORK CAR IS STRAIGHT SHAVED DOORS /KEY HOLE I HAVE AUTOLOC KIT NEW ALSO COMES WITH OG 14IN OG SPORTWAYS STARTED THIS PROJECT4 MONTHS AGO LOST ALL INTEREST I RATHER B AT LAKE HAVASU WITH MY BOAT PM UR # $1500



PICS?????


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> Boats and Hoez!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Car


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

bring out your street cars....


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 536827


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Come join GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB this Saturday September 8th, Baja loco bar and grill providing happy hour specials on food and drinks, big ROACH custom Hydraulics will bee in the house come check out the hopping action, also will have some of the baddest lowriders in AZ, we will be raffling off a lowrider bike, 1hr free tattoo, DBACK tickets and much much more to come, music provided by Payazo funk, lil abomb aka lil poeit, RDL riddles, Mysta Exl, ans the one and only BEENER ONE in the house, something you won't wanna miss, see you there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PLANJOE said:


> NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:





VROC 66BIRD said:


>





lilwill1999 said:


>





Big Roach Hydros said:


> bring out your street cars....





90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 537295
> 
> Come join GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB this Saturday September 8th, Baja loco bar and grill providing happy hour specials on food and drinks, big ROACH custom Hydraulics will bee in the house come check out the hopping action, also will have some of the baddest lowriders in AZ, we will be raffling off a lowrider bike, 1hr free tattoo, DBACK tickets and much much more to come, music provided by Payazo funk, lil abomb aka lil poeit, RDL riddles, Mysta Exl, ans the one and only BEENER ONE in the house, something you won't wanna miss, see you there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famlia.... :wave:



Up coming events....:thumbsup:

































　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 










　
































































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia




















*__*Please mark your calenders. And spread the word about this post so no one does 3 car shows in one day. 

Posted every friday on the Og Az Side.*__* uffin:*_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya that's not ku homies. We need to get on one page phx class cc had the 28 th since may we need to come as one homies


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY FUCKERS ED1983 IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

conartizt said:


> CAN SOMEONE POST ON FACEBOOK OG AZ SIDE PLEASE. ITS THA CAR PICTURED TO THA LEFT ON MY PROFILE.


how much for the caddy?


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

ed1983 said:


>


I like this one...but bout time Ed been slacking on theses pics thanks though


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you ed1983 for the lovely nalgonas


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Come join GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB this Saturday September 8th, Baja loco bar and grill providing happy hour specials on food and drinks, big ROACH custom Hydraulics will bee in the house come check out the hopping action, also will have some of the baddest lowriders in AZ, we will be raffling off a lowrider bike, 1hr free tattoo, DBACK tickets and much much more to come, music provided by Payazo funk, lil abomb aka lil poeit, RDL riddles, Mysta Exl, ans the one and only BEENER ONE in the house, something you won't wanna miss, see you there


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking for a set of stock Nissan Titan/Armada rims like this:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY FUCKERS ED1983 IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Superior Presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173
> 
> For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

***********TODAY TODAY TODAY TODA*********










***********TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY **********


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

See u out there homies


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY RIDES READY TO ROLL!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!!

Phx Az:










Tucson Az










Everyone have a great & safe weekend! :angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


fUCK dAT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Cool looks good, now give it a good slap since its still fresh J/K
> But I dare you too



We were thinking about it ?? Hmmmmm .. LOL :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to facebook :0):wave:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

So Wat ya think bout GOOD LIFE show be honest homies


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Had great time today that you to all GOOD LIFE CC MEMBERS for all hard work, also want to thank big roach custom Hydraulics payazo funk and all the entertainment that got down today with mc poo bear and his wifey, also thank all the car clubs Identity CC, majestics CC, showtine CC, old shhool cc, new image cc, silent breeze cc, life cc, phoenix prime CC, intruders CC, camaradas cc, nokturnal cc, redeemed CC, arizlan cc, unity CC, otra vida cc, Lowrider style CC and many others and all the solo riders and motorcycle that came to show support, will post pics soon
thank you from all of GOOD LIFE CC


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Fuck that! Put yourself for Nobama.Dont get my lifestyle twisted in his game.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

QUEEZY said:


> So Wat ya think bout GOOD LIFE show be honest homies





90rivimichael said:


> Had great time today that you to all GOOD LIFE CC MEMBERS for all hard work, also want to thank big roach custom Hydraulics payazo funk and all the entertainment that got down today with mc poo bear and his wifey, also thank all the car clubs Identity CC, Majestix CC, showtine CC, old shhool cc, new image cc, silent breeze cc, life cc, phoe prime CC, camaradas cc, nokturnal cc, redeemed CC, arizlan cc, unity CC, otra vida cc, and many others and all the solo riders and motorcycle that came to show support, will post pics soon
> thank you from all of GOOD LIFE CC



We had a good time bro! Thx for the invite. hope you do it again next year:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> We had a good time bro! Thx for the invite. hope you do it again next year:thumbsup:


You know we will, had great time kicking it with Identity CC and all of AZside familia


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_






90rivimichael said:


> Had great time today that you to all GOOD LIFE CC MEMBERS for all hard work, also want to thank big roach custom Hydraulics payazo funk and all the entertainment that got down today with mc poo bear and his wifey, also thank all the car clubs _Lowrider Style CC_, Identity CC, Majestix CC, showtine CC, old shhool cc, new image cc, silent breeze cc, life cc, phoe prime CC, camaradas cc, nokturnal cc, redeemed CC, arizlan cc, unity CC, otra vida cc, and many others and all the solo riders and motorcycle that came to show support, will post pics soon
> thank you from all of GOOD LIFE CC




Would have came with more but gente working on saturday...cars down for Vegas....and familia and personal reasons we did what we could. We might not even make the Superior Show.:banghead: But here's of pic of Armondo's son's Lil Hector's Lowrider Bike at the show:













_Today!!!!

Are you ready for some Football!!!!!!!!!










Then A&W!!!!!! :biggrin:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 538255



Ill get the rest of your parts painted Mikey soon but it looks good


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 538280


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

90rivimichael said:


> Had great time today that you to all GOOD LIFE CC MEMBERS for all hard work, also want to thank big roach custom Hydraulics payazo funk and all the entertainment that got down today with mc poo bear and his wifey, also thank all the car clubs Identity CC, MAJESTICS CC, showtine CC, old shhool cc, new image cc, silent breeze cc, life cc, phoe prime CC, camaradas cc, nokturnal cc, redeemed CC, arizlan cc, unity CC, otra vida cc, and many others and all the solo riders and motorcycle that came to show support, will post pics soon
> thank you from all of GOOD LIFE CC


MAJESTICS


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> MAJESTICS


Sorry bro, damn spell check must of been drunk, thanks for coming out


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Go cards go cards


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

oldschool wayz said:


> Go cards go cards


:yes:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

oldschool wayz said:


> Go cards go cards


X 64.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

joe 2 64s said:


> X 64.


Sup Joe. How u been Bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
*








A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Almost everyone that came out to support GOOD LIFE CC show thank you all AZSIDE for all support


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

ec5ac79b


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB AND COCOPAH CASINO 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW SATURDAY FEB. 16TH, 2013. $3000 IN CASH FOR CAR HOP WINNERS AND $2000 FOR BEST OF SHOW WINNERS, SAVE THE DATE....MORE INFO COMING SOON IN YUMA, AZ​


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


> MAJESTICS


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Joe. How u been Bro?


Good just miss the cruzin and the shows 
And u


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!
> *
> 
> 
> ...





rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB AND COCOPAH CASINO 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW SATURDAY FEB. 16TH, 2013. $3000 IN CASH FOR CAR HOP WINNERS AND $2000 FOR BEST OF SHOW WINNERS, SAVE THE DATE....MORE INFO COMING SOON IN YUMA, AZ​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


2 83s said:


> :nicoderm: :nicoderm:





Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:





SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> ec5ac79b





joe 2 64s said:


> Good just miss the cruzin and the shows
> And u


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__This weekend!!!!!!










Lowriders supporting Lowriders! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> you know whatsup bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u know when i get out i gets out!


 I Cant even day they finally let you out the house i have to say THEY FINALLY LET YOU OUT THE WAREHOUSE(jor yob) LOL


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

STILL FOR SALE 1,200 OBO 623-418-2646 MY NAME IS CON.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I got a 20 ft. trailer that I want to trade for a 18 ft. If anyone is interested let me know and I will send pics.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

MARINATE said:


> MAJESTICS


Yep


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whasssup Bishes! LOL!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I Cant even day they finally let you out the house i have to say THEY FINALLY LET YOU OUT THE WAREHOUSE(jor yob) LOL


:wave:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Who is rollin to the Superior show this weekend?


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone looking for some 13s? Pm me


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

1 year ago today, hanging out in the red zone .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Who is rollin to the Superior show this weekend?


I'm going to try and make it, even if it's just in my daily.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> Whasssup Bishes! LOL!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up!









Please be safe out there familia....:angel:_


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

[h=2]







chromed out 9 inch rear end complete with third member and disk brakes!![/h]I have a 9' rear end off of a lincoln versailles. modified and ready to bolt on a 1962-64 impala. its complete with third member, YBONE bracket and disk brakes which are in good condition. Calipers have some minor oxidation from the recent rain in Arizona! housing is chromed and in good condition, may need some polishing but other then that it is not pealing nor rusting! It does leak fluid from the bearings. it was Checked out by AZ differential and was cleared for any defects as far as it having a possible bend somewhere in the housing. I am asking 1600$ as is or best offer! Hit me up with any Questions. 623-570-4450


pictures can be seen at http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/3264365893.html​


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Who is rollin to the Superior show this weekend?


TRAFFIC C.C. WILL BE THERE ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> 1 year ago today, hanging out in the red zone .


I'm Probley going to go roll by and pay a visit laiter on today


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ I need help I need 2 find a good mobile mechanic on the west side


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> Anyone looking for some 13s? Pm me


hit up this vato carnal he lookin! Alfred Mendez


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>




This is what it's about!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>



Thx hector, this is my nephew, we r gonna have some trophys and rafles all proceeds go directly to his mom, also we have a pay pal account set up for donations if someone cant make it out, if we reach $2500 my brother and i will be getting our heads shaved at the show to match JJ's
Pay pal info [email protected] , send as a gift so we dont have to pay fees, anything helps, thx James


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Who is rollin to the Superior show this weekend?


Brown Society will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

True Cruisers


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

:angel:


TOP GUN said:


> 1 year ago tday, hanging out in the red zone .


TODAY STILL CANT BELIVE IT......DBOY WE MISS YOU BROTHER. THERE WAS ALOT OF FUN TIMES WE SHARED TOGETHER. I WILL CRUISE ON BY LATER TODAY TO HANGE OUT AND SHARE A FEW CORONAS. I MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Props well done PHOENIX RIDERZ he is missed


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


64sub said:


> Thx hector, this is my nephew, we r gonna have some trophys and rafles all proceeds go directly to his mom, also we have a pay pal account set up for donations if someone cant make it out, if we reach $2500 my brother and i will be getting our heads shaved at the show to match JJ's
> Pay pal info [email protected] , send as a gift so we dont have to pay fees, anything helps, thx James


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:angel:


TOP GUN said:


> :angel:TODAY STILL CANT BELIVE IT......DBOY WE MISS YOU BROTHER. THERE WAS ALOT OF FUN TIMES WE SHARED TOGETHER. I WILL CRUISE ON BY LATER TODAY TO HANGE OUT AND SHARE A FEW CORONAS. I MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Our Phx Az Chapter is having a Dinner & Dance....
Sept. 29th 6pm - 12am
Flyer coming soon....uffin:








_


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

We all miss you danny boy


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> We all miss you danny boy


TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TOP GUN said:


> :angel:TODAY STILL CANT BELIVE IT......DBOY WE MISS YOU BROTHER. THERE WAS ALOT OF FUN TIMES WE SHARED TOGETHER. I WILL CRUISE ON BY LATER TODAY TO HANGE OUT AND SHARE A FEW CORONAS. I MISS YOU HOMIE!!!!:angel::angel::angel:





TOP GUN said:


>





TOP GUN said:


>





ENCINAS said:


> Props well done PHOENIX RIDERZ he is missed





TOP GUN said:


> We all miss you danny boy


:angel:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Posting this for the homie 
1990 Cadillac fleetwood $4,500 obo it has 78,246 original miles engine is a 5.7 with no leaks and no check engine light car is clean just recently painted and is strong and reliable
Call Baba (602) 544-9680


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Who is rollin to the Superior show this weekend?


HELL YA!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Come out and show your support forGreat news!!! As announced before James Campbell & Jason Campbell will shave their heads if we raise $2500 at our benefit show on 9/22, Yvonne Campbell stated she will shave her head if we are able to raise $5000 and now El Whyner has joined her and stated that he will be standing right next to her getting his MUSTACHE shaved off if we can raise $5000 for JJ!
Please spread the word if you are in the Phoenix area come out on 9/22 to drop off a donation, if you can't make it you can make it out but want to make a donation you can use send the money as a Gift to JJ via PayPal, send it to [email protected].
There will also be food/drinks being sold for donations, a 50/50 raffle, and much more. Please come out an help out JJ!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up phx any shows this sat


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

oldschool wayz said:


> Was up phx any shows this sat


superior show


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> superior show


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Funds are being raise to the help the same church. If you came to the last church event you know the ladies at that church can cook! :biggrin:










Please help us help a church....:angel:_


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What up az....

TTT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a reminder Superior Presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show this Saturday September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173. 

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

My bad is there any shows in phx this weekend ?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:










































　










Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....



Man that's right mark your calenders once again roll'n videos has teamed up with Bradley academy to bring you the October fest car show Saturday October 20th 2012 there will be more classes at this... 










　
































































*...CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW date has been approved...** 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 17 2012
FLYER COMING SOON..............MORE INFO COMING SOON
**any sponsorships are greatly appreciated for info call 602 481-8659 or stop by the school see martin gracia



















*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> My bad is there any shows in phx this weekend ?


No


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Ku thank u


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

UceGiggles said:


> Come out and show your support forGreat news!!! As announced before James Campbell & Jason Campbell will shave their heads if we raise $2500 at our benefit show on 9/22, Yvonne Campbell stated she will shave her head if we are able to raise $5000 and now El Whyner has joined her and stated that he will be standing right next to her getting his MUSTACHE shaved off if we can raise $5000 for JJ!
> Please spread the word if you are in the Phoenix area come out on 9/22 to drop off a donation, if you can't make it you can make it out but want to make a donation you can use send the money as a Gift to JJ via PayPal, send it to [email protected].
> There will also be food/drinks being sold for donations, a 50/50 raffle, and much more. Please come out an help out JJ!


TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :wave:


what up homie!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> View attachment 541177


LOOKING GOOD HOMIES


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Got two tornells brand new ....100$....tx or call 623-476-9989


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> bump!!


Thx for the donation homie


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Who's in superior? Post pics please I'm at work kant go!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

64sub said:


> Thx for the donation homie


TO EASY HOMIE!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!










Please safe out there brothers....:angel:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

any show n shine


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

there is one show n shine at 55th av and bethany home at the swap meet thats what i heard from 5:00 pm to 10:00 pm


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

david602 said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIES


Thanks man


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

NEW IMAGE car wash today @ m&sons 35th and mcdowell get ur car wash for tonight


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

_NEW IMAGE car wash today @ m&sons 35th and mcdowell get ur car wash for tonight.


_Then!

A&W!!!!!! 

But first Football!!!!!! :biggrin:

_









_And special congrats to Mi Vida CC for their big wins at the Superior Show! :thumbsup:

_









_Please be safe out there Homie's.....:angel:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Any pics from the show


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:.............................................:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Very Good work !!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/archives/6258 this website has pictures from the Superior Show


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/archives/6258 this website has pictures from the Superior Show


Thanks nice pic's


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Today!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:WE DID GOOD MI VIDA C.C CHANDLER , GLOBE AND PINAL COUNTY CHAPTERS SHOWED STRONG AT THE 2012 SUPERIOR CAR SHOW WE HAD 13 ENTREES AND 10 PLACED:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Good job homies


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



















__May peace be with you Brothers.... :angel:_


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Selling my 69 gmc shortbed fleetside truck has the rear big window 350 done up fresh chromed and serpintine setup 700r4 trans ready to roll all body work done rust free needs paint and interior work. 4500 o.bo. 480,466,4653 ask for happy.


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

just a few pics from superior.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any more?


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

Beer permit will be on hand brig out the grills and ice chests lets do this !!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Nice pic art good talking to you at the show homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*Save the date! January 1, 2013 Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic!*


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Is there trphy ? Or just dash plaq for showing up


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> *Save the date! January 1, 2013 Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic!*


Cool


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

more pics from superior


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Woah i wasnt there but good talkin to you to. This pic was on facebook. But u shud see me soon.:wave:


BIGBODY96 said:


> Nice pic art good talking to you at the show homie


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

superior car show


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Woah i wasnt there but good talkin to you to. This pic was on facebook. But u shud see me soon.:wave:


Lol im sorry homie i meant al haha..but yea homie would be cool to kick it with you n the club soon..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Lol im sorry homie i meant al haha..but yea homie would be cool to kick it with you n the club soon..


Lol it's all good I get Loks, AL and Carolyn mixed up thanks that had me cracking up this mororrning


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Selling my 69 gmc shortbed fleetside truck has the rear big window 350 done up fresh chromed and serpintine setup 700r4 trans ready to roll all body work done rust free needs paint and interior work. 4500 o.bo. 480,466,4653 ask for happy.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Ant said:


> View attachment 542659
> View attachment 542660
> View attachment 542662
> View attachment 542663
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We at Lowrider Style CC want to thank everyone who helped make this possible. Without you this would'nt have happened.Bringing another major magazine to our area was one of our goals.
I talked to Mark owner Impala & American Bombs Magazine yesterday and their covering our 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Show! 
Thank You! :worship: 
AZ for your part in it! :thumbsup:










Together we can make a difference....:angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Lol im sorry homie i meant al haha..but yea homie would be cool to kick it with you n the club soon..


damn u called me tata...... wait i am a tat now:rimshot:
ya u know me bro ,, i love to act a fool and crack jokes,,, con todo respeto,,,,, bein out at the a nw few weeks ago got me open again. i miss bein out with my club as well as errrbody else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!

az side to da top!!!!




:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Good job lowrider styl cc that's. Bad ass


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Woah i wasnt there but good talkin to you to. This pic was on facebook. But u shud see me soon.:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> Lol it's all good I get Loks, AL and Carolyn mixed up thanks that had me cracking up this mororrning


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Posting this for the homie 
1990 Cadillac fleetwood $3500 obo it has 78,246 original miles engine is a 5.7 with no leaks and no check engine light car is clean just recently painted and is strong and reliable its located in Phoenix AZ.
Call Baba (602) 544-9680


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


>


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

free pitbull pups heres my thread located in south scottsdale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/347376-free-pitbull-pups-6-weeks-old.html#post15951531


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


oldschool wayz said:


> Good job lowrider styl cc that's. Bad ass


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

This Friday!










__United In Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This Saturday! :thumbsup:










Lowriders supporting Lowriders! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


I see what you did their, now check this


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEnFcrWfTKw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Who's the contac. For the sat show if anyone has it ples send


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

got my veags travel pack ready who else is going


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> got my veags travel pack ready who else is going
> View attachment 543491


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*Anybody know who has zenith style chrome knockoffs?*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what show you talking about homie?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> got my veags travel pack ready who else is going
> View attachment 543491


You already know!!!!!!!! Got the party bus reserved! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

At auto cult. On 7av this sat


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming up! 










United In Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Selling my 69 gmc shortbed fleetside truck has the rear big window 350 done up fresh chromed and serpintine setup 700r4 trans ready to roll all body work done rust free needs paint and interior work. 4500 o.bo. 480,466,4653 ask for happy.


Sick truck good deal good luck with sale


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Everyone, here are a few picks that I took at the Superior Show. Have a great day.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone, here are a few picks that I took at the Superior Show. Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 543720
> View attachment 543721
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone, here are a few picks that I took at the Superior Show. Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 543720
> View attachment 543721
> ...


Nice pics, nice rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone, here are a few picks that I took at the Superior Show. Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 543720
> View attachment 543721
> ...




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone, here are a few picks that I took at the Superior Show. Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 543720
> View attachment 543721
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Only a few week for this homies! Lets get them rides ready! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Show-n-Shine Fundraiser.....November 10th 2012

UNIQUE STYLE C.C. Is helping River Side Elementary School & Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
host a fundraiser to benefit families residing within the school district. All proceeds will be used to
prepare and distribute fresh food boxes for thanks giving dinner

Place:....Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
3650 N 64th LN. Phoenix...



Show & Shine:...move in 7am-11:30 am 
Show time:.....12pm-4pm

$15...car
$10...bike

Food,Beverages,Music

Please come out to help these families

Flyer coming soon

THX....UNIQUE STYLE C.C.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Only a few week for this homies! Lets get them rides ready! :thumbsup:
> _


we been ready! AZ DONT SLEEP! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MC83 said:


> Show-n-Shine Fundraiser.....November 10th 2012
> 
> UNIQUE STYLE C.C. Is helping River Side Elementary School & Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
> host a fundraiser to benefit families residing within the school district. All proceeds will be used to
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> we been ready! AZ DONT SLEEP! :nicoderm:


I see a smile! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:
__

Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_


_


























_

_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....





















　































































_Show-n-Shine Fundraiser.....November 10th 2012

UNIQUE STYLE C.C. Is helping River Side Elementary School & Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
host a fundraiser to benefit families residing within the school district. All proceeds will be used to
prepare and distribute fresh food boxes for thanks giving dinner

Place:....Kings Ridge Preparatory Academy
3650 N 64th LN. Phoenix...



Show & Shine:...move in 7am-11:30 am 
Show time:.....12pm-4pm

$15...car
$10...bike

Food,Beverages,Music

Please come out to help these families

Flyer coming soon

THX....UNIQUE STYLE C.C.


_







_
*



















*_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Dont forget:

Phoenix Riderz Annual Nee Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Dont forget:
> 
> Phoenix Riderz Annual Nee Years Day Picnic!
> January 1, 2013


I got you homie. :h5:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I got you homie. :h5:


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!!!! :thumbsup:










Great cause! :yes:
_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!! FOR THE PIC AND TO ALL THE SHOWS!! AZ TTMFT!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


sweet hopefully i can tune in!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


I'm liking what I'm seeing can't wait Foo


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 538275


uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_IN HONOR OF THIS MAN I POST THIS...._










_SORRY FOR YOUR LOST SPIRIT CC AND SAME GOES TO HIS FAMILIA. :angel:


HIS RIDE....










BAD ASS! :thumbsup:_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _IN HONOR OF THIS MAN I POST THIS...._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Eugene from lowrider style car club glendale chapter i would miss you homie my pray to your familia best friend :-(


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

OUR CONDOLENCES GOES OUT TO *SPIRIT CAR CLUB & THE MONROY FAMILY *IN BEHALF OF 
LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB PHX. AZ


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Roll in starts at 11 show starts at 1


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

R.I.P homie ride hard up there


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:angel::angel::angel::angel::nosad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

RIP TO THE HOMIE, MY CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY AND HIS SPIRIT FAMILY!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _IN HONOR OF THIS MAN I POST THIS...._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our Condolences :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


>



Nice layout homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!! FOR THE PIC AND TO ALL THE SHOWS!! AZ TTMFT!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!










Please come out and help this great cause....:thumbsup:



The Mesa Az Chapter is having a wedding today for Whisper & Zully our SGT of Arms & Secretary. Congrats to them. Lowrider Wedding! Video & pics coming soon.
_


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anybody knows who can rechrome or fixed up some wires rims


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats up az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!








_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP AZ. THE BIGMANDOAZ SUNDAY MORNING MIX IS NOW UP ON BIGMANDOAZ.WEBS.COM


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone going to 75av


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

​


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

3 and 0!!!!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> :angel::angel::angel::angel::nosad:


Our condolences goes out to big Rick and spirit cc 
On the behalf of LA GENTE cc our thoughts and prayers
Go out to you


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/502261986465909/


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side Uso C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated 


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Our condolences to rick and his fam & club for your loss. From silent breeze cc


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famila.... :wave:

__Coming up....



















Much Luv & Respect AZ....:yes:_


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side Uso C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


 TTT


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Blowout took out my skirt and rear rocker panel on my 93 big body. If anyone. Has them pm a price.. passenger side.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Anybody know what shop has new accumulators. I bought one used and it was freaking garbage. I'm looking for the cylinder type accums but would buy the round ones also.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

AZ TTT.....GOOD LIFE C.C.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

A homie call 602 308-9505 jts customs to fix wheels he takes them apart


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Good DAY to you all


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Call 602 308 - 9505 jts customs


62wildcat said:


> Does anybody knows who can rechrome or fixed up some wires rims


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

wassup az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Pic of the Day! 










Coming this Saturday!










Please help us help a church....:angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> wassup az


Whassssszzzzzzz uuuuuuuppppp big Mando hay I missed your show last week
You have a CD of it ?


----------



## conartizt (Mar 21, 2012)

NEW PRICE OF 500.00 CALL NOW 623 418 2646 OR 623 205 1580 ASK FOR CON OR LEAVE A MESSAGE. WONT GO LOWER THAN 500.00 COURT FINES NEED TO BE PAID. DOES RUN AND DRIVE, TAGS GOOD TILL NEXT NOV OF 2013.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Whassssszzzzzzz uuuuuuuppppp big Mando hay I missed your show last week
> You have a CD of it ?


you can still listen right now. its up for 24 hours a day til the next show airs. the player is on the main page at the top

www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TODAY!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Any body have some 64 impala door panel reflectors and ss badges for sale? Pm me


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated 


http://postimage.org/


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

conartizt said:


> View attachment 545877
> View attachment 545878
> View attachment 545879
> NEW PRICE OF 500.00 CALL NOW 623 418 2646 OR 623 205 1580 ASK FOR CON OR LEAVE A MESSAGE. WONT GO LOWER THAN 500.00 COURT FINES NEED TO BE PAID. DOES RUN AND DRIVE, TAGS GOOD TILL NEXT NOV OF 2013.


 :run:


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Goood life TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
gm az familia.... :wave:

__Also this Saturday!










Lowriders supporting Lowriders....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

97TownCar said:


> Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated


_I'd like to make this one. Its right in my neck of the woods. But i got to go to this....










Why dont everyone go to this after the Spirit Benefit and than we can all mob to the Sonic? :h5:_


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> Call 602 308 - 9505 jts customs


thx


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

Techniques picked it up coming out soon .


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

congrats to the homie Whisper and his new bride!!!!:angel:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Wassup AZ! I got an extra spot on the car hauler taking cars to vegas for the super show. 1 SPOT LEFT. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. $300 ROUND TRIP. pm or call me if interested. need to know asap and need to make sure your in 100%. Leave that friday morning and return monday evening. If you need the spot hit me up. *


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

​


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> *Wassup AZ! I got an extra spot on the car hauler taking cars to vegas for the super show. 1 SPOT LEFT. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. $300 ROUND TRIP. pm or call me if interested. need to know asap and need to make sure your in 100%. Leave that friday morning and return monday evening. If you need the spot hit me up. *



SOLD SPOT HAS BEEN FILLED!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MC83 said:


> ​





DeeLoc said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> uffin:





BigMandoAZ said:


> SOLD SPOT HAS BEEN FILLED!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> congrats to the homie Whisper and his new bride!!!!:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Well as you all know we had a Wedding this past weekend....
Here go a few pic's.... :biggrin:














































Congrats Whisper & Sulema our Sgt of Arms and Secretary of the Mesa Az Chapter! :h5:






_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

conartizt said:


> View attachment 545877
> View attachment 545878
> View attachment 545879
> NEW PRICE OF 500.00 CALL NOW 623 418 2646 OR 623 205 1580 ASK FOR CON OR LEAVE A MESSAGE. WONT GO LOWER THAN 500.00 COURT FINES NEED TO BE PAID. DOES RUN AND DRIVE, TAGS GOOD TILL NEXT NOV OF 2013.


was up bro hit u up. NOTHING is this bs, sold, whats good.


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming events....:thumbsup:








_



_









_Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated 


 
_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....





















　

















































































_*




















*_Lowriders making a difference! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We featured the "Superior Car Show" this week on our site! Go in and take a look.

Click here: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/



Please be safe out there.... :angel:_


----------



## chevylumina97 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


I'm dropping my 97 lumina 2 inches and throwing gold 20s on it with a yellow under glow and wheel kit wanna know what Kinda cars you guys accept into the club. Haven't done anything special to the motor yet. If you guys don't do luminas it's be very much appreciated if you directed me to some clubs in as that would. thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

chevylumina97 said:


> I'm dropping my 97 lumina 2 inches and throwing gold 20s on it with a yellow under glow and wheel kit wanna know what Kinda cars you guys accept into the club. Haven't done anything special to the motor yet. If you guys don't do luminas it's be very much appreciated if you directed me to some clubs in as that would. thanks


Pm sent....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:


 



:h5:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

chevylumina97 said:


> I'm dropping my 97 lumina 2 inches and throwing gold 20s on it with a yellow under glow and wheel kit wanna know what Kinda cars you guys accept into the club. Haven't done anything special to the motor yet. If you guys don't do luminas it's be very much appreciated if you directed me to some clubs in as that would. thanks


GoOdLiFe CC will they have a lumina on 20s in there club


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

let the weekend start
:thumbsup:bam


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ENCINAS said:


> let the weekend start
> :thumbsup:bam
> View attachment 547380


:biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

hoppers602 said:


> Fuck that! Put yourself for Nobama.Dont get my lifestyle twisted in his game.


well said :rimshot:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> View attachment 547379


 :fool2: :fool2: oh man could go for one of those right now!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

conartizt said:


> View attachment 545877
> View attachment 545878
> View attachment 545879
> NEW PRICE OF 500.00 CALL NOW 623 418 2646 OR 623 205 1580 ASK FOR CON OR LEAVE A MESSAGE. WONT GO LOWER THAN 500.00 COURT FINES NEED TO BE PAID. DOES RUN AND DRIVE, TAGS GOOD TILL NEXT NOV OF 2013.


  is it gone? how bad is the interior and body could it be a daily driver?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any of you guys see this LIVE on TV a bit ago?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ENCINAS said:


> let the weekend start
> :thumbsup:bam
> View attachment 547380


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Any of you guys see this LIVE on TV a bit ago?









Get off get off get off GET OFF IT. lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> let the weekend start
> :thumbsup:bam
> View attachment 547380



YESSIR!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> is it gone? how bad is the interior and body could it be a daily driver?


ya what he said


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Any of you guys see this LIVE on TV a bit ago?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

anybody need tix hit up my boy ernz over at just blaze!!! $16.00 or $20 at da door,,,,tell him art loks sent you!







http://www.facebook.com/JustBlazeCityArts


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> was up bro hit u up. NOTHING is this bs, sold, whats good.


The car is gone homie


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

got a hi/low pump with 2 dumps (black tank and motor) ready to install and lift. I have 2 pairs of rear dounts for a coil over setup. I have some powder coated chrome coils. check valves, solinoid blocks, a couple dump coils and a few misc things 4 sale. pm me or txt me 6024514120


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

The1and0nly said:


> got a hi/low pump with 2 dumps (black tank and motor) ready to install and lift. I have 2 pairs of rear dounts for a coil over setup. I have some powder coated chrome coils. check valves, solinoid blocks, a couple dump coils and a few misc things 4 sale. pm me or txt me 6024514120


Adex??


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Adex??


nah no adex hit frank up


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Watup az side!


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Tonight!!
Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated 


http://postimage.org/


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

97TownCar said:


> Tonight!!
> Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


TTT sounds like fun


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up phx this. Is jt custom in phx just on here to let peps to know wat I do.I. do woodgrain. For all ur oldies. Plus I do custom wheels


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!



















_Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated 

__

_Our Dinner/Dance is till 12am. Hope to see you there. Help us help a church....:angel:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> anybody need tix hit up my boy ernz over at just blaze!!! $16.00 or $20 at da door,,,,tell him art loks sent you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to the Dub show Art? 



97TownCar said:


> Tonight!!
> Sonics on Val Vista and Southern Sept 29th 7pm for a little kick back on the East Side USO C.C. Uniques C.C , Majestics C.C and Mi Vida C.C will be in the house who else wants to cruise out ?? BURNOUTS will not be tolerated


I'll be there for a bit!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

For the HATERS and the TRADERS !!!! Fuck you :0)














:finger:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style Phx Az Chapter supporting Spirit CC at the car wash today.:angel:










Lowrider supporting Lowriders....:h5:_


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> GoOdLiFe CC will they have a lumina on 20s in there club



Aye Rick just cause you had a fall out with a few ppl in the club DOSE NOT give you the right to disrespect our club homie.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> For the HATERS and the TRADERS !!!! Fuck you :0)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wash your mouth I read that out loud and back to face book and that trunk lid came out nice by the way


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Dont know. Im gonna say no. Why u need tix?


PLANETGETLOW said:


> Are you going to the Dub show Art?
> 
> 
> I'll be there for a bit!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

QUEEZY said:


> Aye Rick just cause you had a fall out with a few ppl in the club DOSE NOT give you he right to disrespect our club homie.


Who did he have fallout with


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy kick back Sunday


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Happy kick back Sunday



YESSIR


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Time to watch football then shine the rides. And a&w


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

Are you ready for some Football!!!!










Then the A&W! :biggrin:

Here go a few pic's from our reporter on the streets at the Spirit Car Wash....:tongue:





































We hope you reach your goal. And again prayers go out to you all. We loved being able to help out. :angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Wash your mouth I read that out loud and back to face book and that trunk lid came out nice by the way


Haaaaaaaaaa !!! Haaaaaaaa !!................. No :loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Wash your mouth I read that out loud and back to face book and that trunk lid came out nice by the way



Oh !! and Thank You Homie :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back !! To !! Facebook !!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> For the HATERS and the TRADERS !!!! Fuck you :0)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

QUEEZY said:


> Aye Rick just cause you had a fall out with a few ppl in the club DOSE NOT give you the right to disrespect our club homie.


No disrespect here I was just letting the guy no that there is a club that will take him.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__More pic from the Spirit Car Wash....:angel:














































Lowrider supporting Lowrider! :h5:_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

The1and0nly said:


> No disrespect here I was just letting the guy no that there is a club that will take him.


 Hey man when am l gettin the rest of the money you owe me for the batteries you bought off me a long time ago. You still owe me 20 dollars or those 2 cores


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

13 DAYS TO GO TIL VEGAS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ. Got some info for the Vegas Show. Lowrider will be sending out confirmations this week. Keep an eye out for yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ. Got some info for the Vegas Show. Lowrider will be sending out confirmations this week. Keep an eye out for yours! :thumbsup:




I got mine already.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Hey man when am l gettin the rest of the money you owe me for the batteries you bought off me a long time ago. You still owe me 20 dollars or those 2 cores


A homie I dont owe u anything I paid ur brother all the money n ur talking about the batteries that were no good.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looks like the Majestic's and Az's very own Jamie Vanessa made the Impala Magazine Calender! Shot at our "Say No To Drugs" show! :thumbsup:










Congrats!!!!!!! :h5:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


wow that would make me drive off the road


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

The1and0nly said:


> No disrespect here I was just letting the guy no that there is a club that will take him.


Yeah I push the lumi


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

DOOK602 said:


> Yeah I push the lumi


you also built it, some peeps dont and will never understand lowriding its not really the ride its the passion the person has for lowriding, some peeps just are not cut to be in a club. members come and go, wish them much luck and move on make room for that person with the luv and passion the rest of us have, keep up great work carnal your ride looking bad ass, peeps gonna hate no matter what kind of ride you have.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Hey man when am l gettin the rest of the money you owe me for the batteries you bought off me a long time ago. You still owe me 20 dollars or those 2 cores


Was up bro, just pm or text ricky direct, dont get caught up in the drama, im sure of he owe you he will pay for it


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> No disrespect here I was just letting the guy no that there is a club that will take him.


Thank you ricky, for sending prospects our way, hope every go good for you,


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

QUEEZY said:


> Aye Rick just cause you had a fall out with a few ppl in the club DOSE NOT give you the right to disrespect our club homie.


All good bro sure he meant no harm, and if so then we move on and continue LIVING THAT GOOD LIFE CC WAY 
Haters gonna cry


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

drama again, back to facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!:inout:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you ricky, for sending prospects our way, hope every go good for you,


Same to you, shelly, n ur club.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

This weekend!










There will be Lowrider Catigories....:thumbsup:_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I still need passenger side rear chrome rocker panel for 93 big body.. hit me up


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Any low low shows


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

FORSALE 1978 T-BIRD ALL OG I STARTED BODY WORK BY SHAVING DOOR HANDLES AND KEYHOLES NEED MONEY TOO PAY OFF FUNERAL 600 HUNDRED TAKESIT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW WAT DA AGE LIMIT FOR DA DUB SHOW IS AND I MEAN KIDS AGE IN FREE BEFORE THEY HAVE TO PAY:dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Wassup AZ Riders. Check out this link, I'm looking for something, just don't know yet:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...965-chevrolet-impala-ragtop.html#post15996797


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up Arizona Good life car club checking in


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY TORTA TUESDAYS FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::wave::inout:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:



:h5: What it do !! Mr Roach :0) ... How are things with you ??


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

EsePuppet said:


> drama again, back to facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!:inout:


Jaaaaaa !! Haaaaa !! .... Good One :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> :drama:


:yes:..............:loco:..............:werd:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Bullshit !! Back to Facebook >:0)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__"Pic of the Day"










Then......










For questions regarding the 2012 Official Lowrider Rule book, you can go to: http://__image.automotive.com/f/__38497829/__2012-Show-Rules-Ver...sion-__(v2).pdf. All exhibitors are strongly encouraged to review the rule book which provides guidelines and answers to the competative portion of the LRM Sho...__ws. Understanding small details in true craftmanship can be the Big difference!See More
http://__image.automotive.com/f/38497829/2012-Show-Rules-Version-(v2__).pdf_


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> you also built it, some peeps dont and will never understand lowriding its not really the ride its the passion the person has for lowriding, some peeps just are not cut to be in a club. members come and go, wish them much luck and move on make room for that person with the luv and passion the rest of us have, keep up great work carnal your ride looking bad ass, peeps gonna hate no matter what kind of ride you have.



This right here is one of the best things I have read on here. "Its not about the ride its the passion" I hear you on that one.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Got a set of gbody gold plated rotors for sale. Pm me


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Brand new 4.5 ton coils. $150


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I GOT ONE MORE SPOT ON THE CAR HAULER FOR VEGAS. $300 ROUND TRIP. CALL OR PM ME IF YOU WANT IT. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. NEED TO KNOW ASAP. LOAD UP FRIDAY MORNING 6AM RETURN ON MONDAY.


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

GOOD LIFE C.C TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

just working alot..and you??:h5:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :h5: What it do !! Mr Roach :0) ... How are things with you ??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> Any low low shows


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Just in!










And Rollerz Only CC has a new flyer....










Supporting car clubs through the power of the internet is what i do! :h5:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

A homie thanks.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

inferno 2


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCEL, DO TO OTHER CLUBS BOOKINGS SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

51gjr said:


> inferno 2



Gotta see this in person...:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

51gjr said:


> inferno 2


That's real clean


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> That's real clean


WUTS UP MY NEW FRIEND!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCEL, DO TO OTHER CLUBS BOOKINGS SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY...


Thats wack


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Fuck yea!! This is going to be a good one. 


upload photo


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok AZ! quick question on what size of driven gear teeth i would need to get for my 86 Regal w/13" wheels?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha Rams smash on Cardinals


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

How the hell do you beat the patriots but get your ass kicked by the rams


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Takes alot to stand down when its been out there for a min. Guess a lesson can be learned from the respect R.O. is showin for the shows dat are up to bat


DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCEL, DO TO OTHER CLUBS BOOKINGS SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY...


its gettin outa hand with multiple shows on da same days,and dats where da support as a whole gets compromized. Few years ago,it was just us enjoyin us as we cud and were given da chance to use a facility,parking lot, storefront,etc . Now everbody wants our lo lows to come out n help out there cause. So we shudnt look at it as having to choose sides. Because in reality da AZSIDE IS GETTIN MAD LOVE! 

TO THE TOP FOR EACH AND EVERY CLUB ,RIDER,SUPPORTER,N FAMILY MEMBER THAT IS SHOWING THE NATION WAT AZ IS ABOUT. RESPECT N COMRADERIE ON A HIGHER LEVEL. 

ART LOKS 
IFFI


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE SOME LOWRIDERS REPPIN AZ THIS WEEKEND AT THE DUB SHOW! ILL BE IN THE HOUSE COVERING THE EVENT FOR DUB MAGAZINE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> THE ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCEL, DO TO OTHER CLUBS BOOKINGS SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY...


Sorry to hear that Brother.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Takes alot to stand down when its been out there for a min. Guess a lesson can be learned from the respect R.O. is showin for the shows dat are up to batits gettin outa hand with multiple shows on da same days,and dats where da support as a whole gets compromized. Few years ago,it was just us enjoyin us as we cud and were given da chance to use a facility,parking lot, storefront,etc . Now everbody wants our lo lows to come out n help out there cause. So we shudnt look at it as having to choose sides. Because in reality da AZSIDE IS GETTIN MAD LOVE!
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR EACH AND EVERY CLUB ,RIDER,SUPPORTER,N FAMILY MEMBER THAT IS SHOWING THE NATION WAT AZ IS ABOUT. RESPECT N COMRADERIE ON A HIGHER LEVEL.
> 
> ...





BigMandoAZ said:


> HOPE TO SEE SOME LOWRIDERS REPPIN AZ THIS WEEKEND AT THE DUB SHOW! ILL BE IN THE HOUSE COVERING THE EVENT FOR DUB MAGAZINE.


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

dads86regal said:


> Ok AZ! quick question on what size of driven gear teeth i would need to get for my 86 Regal w/13" wheels?


Drivin gear for what sir, trans or diff, text or pm me and tell me what you builin, ill see if i can help


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__I post these flyers to show support to all the clubs. The benefits are knowing when there's a show and planning for them. It also helps other clubs from scheduling their show on dates that arn"t occupied with another show.
Please spread the word about this post. It's all we got till the car clubs can work something out. I also post this on the "Show & Events" page under "Post All Arizona Shows". Please pass the word.....uffin:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_



_

















_
_　










__Plus The Dukes CC is doing a show for Car Clubs & Solo Riderz on the same day of Vegas Show! Detail later....





















　









































































_*





























*_United we can make a difference....:h5:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BigMandoAZ said:


> HOPE TO SEE SOME LOWRIDERS REPPIN AZ THIS WEEKEND AT THE DUB SHOW! ILL BE IN THE HOUSE COVERING THE EVENT FOR DUB MAGAZINE.


I'll be there, do you have a booth?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> WUTS UP MY NEW FRIEND!


Not much and you


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Damm RO that's not right u guys should still have it. I think thers a lot of clubs that feel that ur show was frist I think it will be a good trun out for u guys. All the culbs that r on here need to look then post.


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for all the support az side, but if u guys feel the same way den feel free to call our phx, prez. nate 623-218-8978


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'll be there, do you have a booth?


DUB Magazine will the "DUB Garage" booth set-up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This was earlier at the Sonic meetup.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BigMandoAZ said:


> DUB Magazine will the "DUB Garage" booth set-up


We'll swing by


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> We'll swing by


i was supposed to go again,,,,,,,but looks like i have to work,,,, but my boy ernz is gonna have a booth go by and meet him too real good people bruh,,,,,,i might get lucky and get to go,,,but that never happens:tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> DUB Magazine will the "DUB Garage" booth set-up


hell yeah mando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i just mite buy that issue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OH BY THE WAY CARDS........... THANKS.:tears:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

I got chrome drums ...for g body tx or call 623-476-9989


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Good llife. Cc TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL..
> 
> THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!!!!



















Supporting Lowriders with the power of the internet! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just in!!!!!!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I know this isn't Az but this is a great cause and seeing there's no car washes or benefits can you find it in your hearts to help out this familia who lost both their parents in a house fire? :tears:










Please donate at the Wells Fargo Acc# on flyer.
Thank You. :happysad:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey azside anyone know if there's a cruz on central tonight


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

oldschool wayz said:


> Hey azside anyone know if there's a cruz on central tonight


The Cruise is on the 13th


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Just got back from tank funeral lowriderstyle cc glendale chapter @ goodlife cc az support tank / family and spirit car club we miss you homie


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL..
> 
> THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> Just got back from tank funeral lowriderstyle cc glendale chapter @ goodlife cc az support tank / family and spirit car club we miss you homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

at work just copped a break!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Vegas confirmations


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 550964
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM Looks like GOODLIFE rollin full force!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody got any powerballs for sale


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

GOOD LIFE TTFT


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

64sub said:


> Drivin gear for what sir, trans or diff, text or pm me and tell me what you builin, ill see if i can help


For the trans? Looking on line for one.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

VEGAS HERE WE COME, GOOD LIFE CC BABY


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 551267
> 
> View attachment 551268
> 
> ...





I like the way the lace came out.


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

IM LOOKING TO BUY some cutlass tail lights for my 81 cutlass
just like these!

please message me
LOCATION : PHOENIX, ARIZONA



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

az71monte said:


> I like the way the lace came out.


thank you homie need to take pics in the in sun be able see patterns and colors better


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Here goes a video of the United CC Show this pass Saturday.:thumbsup:






And please mark your calenders for this one....uffin:










Thank you....:x:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I got (2) Coker 5.20 - 13's with 5/8 white wall, brand new never mounted still in package. Had these 2 weeks. Need to sell $400 or best offer. PM, call or email: [email protected]. Will be in Vegas on friday for the LRM Super Show. Can deliver to Vegas.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 551267
> 
> View attachment 551268
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

hydros next...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> View attachment 551623
> View attachment 551624
> View attachment 551630
> hydros next...


nice


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pedal cars!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*Anybody have recessed zenith style 2wings??????*


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 551267
> 
> View attachment 551268
> 
> ...


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

CutlassLowRider said:


> IM LOOKING TO BUY some cutlass tail lights for my 81 cutlass
> just like these!
> 
> please message me
> ...









$100 for the pair........parting this out. hit me up, lots of good parts on this car.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 551701
> $100 for the pair........parting this out. hit me up, lots of good parts on this car.
> View attachment 551702



You have a pic of the front of the car?


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> You have a pic of the front of the car?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Remember that Car Wash our Vegas Chapter was doing? Well we want to thank anyone who donated from here. Thank you so much! :worship:

Here's the news footages....:angel:






United we can make a difference....:h5:_


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> [ATTA
> H]
> View attachment 551708
> View attachment 551709


Weres car located


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

cutty buddy said:


> Weres car located


pm sent----central phx


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone got any info on the car show this weekend.in phx


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

is this bullshit or what??? said:


> Las Vegas NV (AP)-
> The upcoming lowrider supershow that draws hundreds of spectators and fans of the lowrider movement on October 14 at cashman field center has been temporarily cancelled. The news came in Monday morning after the promoters of the show failed to provide the proper permits to the city of Las Vegas for having so many tattoed Hispanics in one building.The LV metro fire Marshall came in and concluded that the it would also be a fire hazard due to the number of bud light drinking Marlboro smoking prefferd stock wearing three flowers smelling Hispanics in attendance. It was reported that a later date would be announced and a partial refund would be givin out to all pre- registerd participants. -dirk diggler (AP)


:ninja:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 551701
> $100 for the pair........parting this out. hit me up, lots of good parts on this car.
> View attachment 551702


Im look for all the parts on that car


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

bighomies said:


> Im look for all the parts on that car


pm sent


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

This is always a great show for the familia, lots of awards, entertainment, singers, rappers, dancers, artist, and i believe we are still working on Chihuahua race, and some of the baddest show cars in az, Lowrider bikes, free to public, bring the whole familia mom, dad, nana, tata and bring the kids. Its gonna be a day of fun for everyone, i can't wait. I know my familia will be there and my GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB familia will be there as well. Hope te see all the AZside there.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> This is always a great show for the familia, lots of awards, entertainment, singers, rappers, dancers, artist, and i believe we are still working on Chihuahua race, and some of the baddest show cars in az, Lowrider bikes, free to public, bring the whole familia mom, dad, nana, tata and bring the kids. Its gonna be a day of fun for everyone, i can't wait. I know my familia will be there and my GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB familia will be there as well. Hope te see all the AZside there.
> View attachment 552329


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Coming soon....










And just in! :worship:










Lowriders supporting Lowriders! :h5:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Coming soon....
> 
> ...



FOR THE MESA SHOW FLYER! JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO RICHARD OCHOA AND THE MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE CREW FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DESIGN THE NEW MESA SUPER SHOW FLYER AND LOGO! :thumbsup: Another BIGMANDOAZ Design in the mix!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FOR THE MESA SHOW FLYER! JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO RICHARD OCHOA AND THE MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE CREW FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DESIGN THE NEW MESA SUPER SHOW FLYER AND LOGO! :thumbsup: Another BIGMANDOAZ Design in the mix!


Great work Mando! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FOR THE MESA SHOW FLYER! JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO RICHARD OCHOA AND THE MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE CREW FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DESIGN THE NEW MESA SUPER SHOW FLYER AND LOGO! :thumbsup: Another BIGMANDOAZ Design in the mix!


Its Bad ass flyer Mando!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FOR THE MESA SHOW FLYER! JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO RICHARD OCHOA AND THE MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE CREW FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DESIGN THE NEW MESA SUPER SHOW FLYER AND LOGO! :thumbsup: Another BIGMANDOAZ Design in the mix!


LOL!! Damn you already have a 2013 flyer!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Great work Mando! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





PLANJOE said:


> Its Bad ass flyer Mando!!!!!!


thanks fellas



PLANETGETLOW said:


> LOL!! Damn you already have a 2013 flyer!!


:yes::yes:


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> FOR THE MESA SHOW FLYER! JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO RICHARD OCHOA AND THE MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE CREW FOR INVITING ME OUT TO DESIGN THE NEW MESA SUPER SHOW FLYER AND LOGO! :thumbsup: Another BIGMANDOAZ Design in the mix!


Great looking flyer Mando


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

<object width="800" height="480"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/354003721357960"></param><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/354003721357960" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1" width="800" height="480"></embed></object>


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BRC pedal car hopper...


Big Roach Hydros said:


> <object width="800" height="480"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/354003721357960"></param><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/354003721357960" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1" width="800" height="480"></embed></object>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__I just want to wish everyone a safe trip out to Vegas. I now realize how hard it is to make this trip AND show your car! The money is unbelievible! Preparing your vehicle is hard work. The sacrifices that have to be made. Missing work. Missing your kids. It goes on and on. So pleae be safe and good luck. I hope you all take home a trophy. God bless....:angel:










And yes i'am going. :yes:_


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 551704
> View attachment 551705
> View attachment 551706
> View attachment 551707
> ...


What's the ticket for the front bumper cover?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:cheesy: do you have these bro?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phx rider said:


> :cheesy: do you have these bro?


NO THEY WILL FINALLY BE OUT THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW IN VEGAS. BUT U KNOW ME,,,, IF I TRIP AND FALL ILL PM U:shh:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back to Facebook ;0) :inout::sprint:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Anybody know anyone that needs a parking pass to sundays game vs the bills. I have a purple pass for $15. Call or text 623-221-5261. Need to pickup before noon on friday.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


> Anybody know anyone that needs a parking pass to sundays game vs the bills. I have a purple pass for $15. Call or text 623-221-5261. Need to pickup before noon on friday.


You still got that parking pass


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

ALRIGHT AZ SIDE HOW EVER IS GOING TO VEGAS BE SAFE AND LETS HAVE A BLAST!!!!!!!!! ON SATURDAY IM GOING TO START MY NIGHT OFF @ THE ROCKHOUSE BAR AND NIGHTCLUB!!!!! I WILL BE THERE ABOUT 6PM TO GET TABLES 7PM MAIN UFC 153 CARDS START COME THROUGH AND LETS HAVE A BEER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


> Anybody know anyone that needs a parking pass to sundays game vs the bills. I have a purple pass for $15. Call or text 623-221-5261. Need to pickup before noon on friday.


SOLD!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


> SOLD!


Thanks bro


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

All car clubs are welcome, the more the better! this will be a show & shine event, call marco 602-561-8032 or richard 480-430-0129[HR][/HR]


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

SN1P3R said:


> What's the ticket for the front bumper cover?


$100....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

Move in!










Off to Vegas!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Off to vegas!


----------



## EL_85 (Aug 19, 2012)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 551704
> View attachment 551705
> View attachment 551706
> View attachment 551707
> ...


Shot me an email if you still have parts for sell at [email protected]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

DAM AZ REPPIN ON THE TRAILER N THE DIESEL! GOOD LUCK HOMIES!


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn Phoenix AZ must be doing something right 3 local cars in lowrider magazine at once nice. congrats to tony from CENTRAL car club, mark love from OLDIES car club phx chapter and frank delarosa from PHOENIX car club AZ TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

At the move in!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another from the move in!
Az in the house!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good Luck to All AZ riderz that are in Vegas!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck everyone, 



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

More move in! Plus setting up!










Also the Duke event is in Tucson!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style CC moving in!!!! :wave:

__










Good seeing and greeting our Identity & Sophisticated Few familia!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVE IN TODAY!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Out of control.


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

I need 3 wristbands get at me 6024514120


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Today!

Show Time!



















Az in the House!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## mexica13 (Sep 2, 2012)

anybody going to a&w tonight


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

mexica13 said:


> anybody going to a&w tonight


:yes:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

TEAM BLOW ME just put it down in Vegas


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

mexica13 said:


> anybody going to a&w tonight


yes sir


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]








Still up for grabs!!!! 300.00 Thast what I paid for them!!! Hit me up!​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__ Had a great time with the Az familia! Congratulations to Iceman of Good Life CC for his win! And big props to everyone who made it!



















Az in the House!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*:thumbsup:Michael Rojas
*

*Last night at the A&W the cops showed up. Alot of people took off, thinking the cops were there to fuck with us. But they ended up helping us out. They told the deisels to bounce. I talked to one of the cops and he said they know about us chilling in the parking lot. Nice to know that the cops are cool with us being there on Sunday nights.
*

Like · ·Follow PostUnfollow Post · 2 minutes ago



Art TheUndertaker Loks dats da shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
a few seconds ago · Like









​
Write a comment...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

IDENTITY, IMPERIALS AND SHOWTIME CAR CLUBS REPPIN FOR DA AZ-SIDE...PLZ REPOST FOR DA HOMIE!!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> IDENTITY, IMPERIALS AND SHOWTIME CAR CLUBS REPPIN FOR DA AZ-SIDE...PLZ REPOST FOR DA HOMIE!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

there was a grip of AZ riders there. great job.


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

Intimidations CC & Old School CC & Imperials CC Putting It Down Big Ups To Mc Magic


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

1983 lincoln said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



THAT WAS IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE BRO THATS BAD ASS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got back from Vegas! Good Time as always. "24/7" Took 1st place street cuv. Want to thank everyone who put in work on the ride over the years and everyone who helped me out get the ride to Vegas! Hard work paid off! Much Love and respect. 1 FOR IDENTITY AND ANOTHER FOR THE AZ-SIDE! TTMFT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell yeah bigmando! Congrats bruddah!


BigMandoAZ said:


> Just got back from Vegas! Good Time as always. "24/7" Took 1st place street cuv. Want to thank everyone who put in work on the ride over the years and everyone who helped me out get the ride to Vegas! Hard work paid off! Much Love and respect. 1 FOR IDENTITY AND ANOTHER FOR THE AZ-SIDE! TTMFT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Da hop


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Just got back from Vegas! Good Time as always. "24/7" Took 1st place street cuv. Want to thank everyone who put in work on the ride over the years and everyone who helped me out get the ride to Vegas! Hard work paid off! Much Love and respect. 1 FOR IDENTITY AND ANOTHER FOR THE AZ-SIDE! TTMFT!


Congrats see I told you you can do it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Great pic and video's homie's! :thumbsup:
So since i was in Vegas i got so busy i forgot to post this:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:






















　









































































*




























Congrats to all the Winners from the Vegas Show!*_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Intimidations Car Club said:


> Intimidations CC & Old School CC & Imperials CC Putting It Down Big Ups To Mc Magic


HA!! I knew I recognized that dude's voice!!

Post the MP3 of that to download......

-----------

Congrats to the boys from AZ puttin it down in Vegas!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

hell yeah another az lowrider blessing the pages of the lowrider bible!!! 

congrats on the spread SPIRITRUNNER!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Nice


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Props on your win BigMando


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hell yeah another az lowrider blessing the pages of the lowrider bible!!!
> 
> congrats on the spread SPIRITRUNNER!!!


Much deserved, that car is badd ass


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Is the east side sonic cruise still going on after the horseshoe tournamnent, saw it on fb...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hell yeah another az lowrider blessing the pages of the lowrider bible!!!
> 
> congrats on the spread SPIRITRUNNER!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Props on your win BigMando


thx brother


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ART LOKS IDENTITY said:
> 
> 
> > hell yeah another az lowrider blessing the pages of the lowrider bible!!!
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Definitely gonna hit this up this is a good picnic to kick it at


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Definitely gonna hit this up this is a good picnic to kick it at


 YA IT IS A GOOD ONE :thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!! ART(ALWAYS MISS A CAR SHOW)LOKS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :roflmao:LOL


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANJOE said:


> YA IT IS A GOOD ONE :thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!!!!!!!!!! ART(ALWAYS MISS A CAR SHOW)LOKS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :roflmao:LOL


naw a week late...:ill be in vegas on bizness


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Too bad the picnic is the same day as rollns show..smdh


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Who's hittin the roll'n show^^??


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Testing for Vegas 

image.jpg (124.9 KB)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


AZKLIQUER said:


> Definitely gonna hit this up this is a good picnic to kick it at





DeeLoc said:


>





Teamblowme602 said:


> Testing for Vegas
> 
> image.jpg (124.9 KB)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Let's not forget this one....:biggrin:










New updated flyer coming soon....:thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ART LOKS IDENTITY said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to BRANDON! REPPIN THAT AZ IMPERIAL MATERIAL!!!! CONGRATS BRO!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

DOOK602 said:


> Who's hittin the roll'n show^^??


PHX CC will b there!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Definitely gonna hit this up this is a good picnic to kick it at


 

Correct me if I'm wrong but this show/flyer was out first...and its the weekend after the Vegas show like last year..


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

This flyer has been out for months you're right.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Another BigMandoAZ Design. Hooking up the 41st Annual Tejano Super Show in LRM!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

97TownCar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but this show/flyer was out first...and its the weekend after the Vegas show like last year..





AZKLIQUER said:


> This flyer has been out for months you're right.


yup, but this is not the first time this has happened.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yup, but this is not the first time this has happened.


That's what she said


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> That's what she said



:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Another BigMandoAZ Design. Hooking up the 41st Annual Tejano Super Show in LRM!


"CAUSE IM A PLAYIN MUTHA^#&R AND IM IN DEMAND":h5:

BAD ASS MANDO!!! I KNOW UR STYLE ALREADY I CAN JUST LOOK AT A FLYER AND TELL HOW CLEAN IT IS THAT ITS URZ!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yup, but this is not the first time this has happened.


YA NOW ITS LIKE IT DONT MATTER SOMEBODY ELSE HAS DONE IT SO ITS NO BIG DEAL.....SUX......WE NEED ANUTHA DAY ON THE WEEKNED:rimshot:


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

:thumbsup: :fool2:


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey i know that guy... Hes pretty cool...:thumbsup:

Congrates Art


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Any pics or video from Mondays hop?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Any pics or video from Mondays hop?


facebook mayne!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Begas pics ! Thx


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Any pics or video from Mondays hop?


Hell yea post some ...


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks homies and congrats on all the AZ siders that made it out to vegas. it takes alot of work and dedication to do what we do. also want to say thanks to the ones who help all of us do it,cause we cant do this on our own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Whasssup Az side!!

Thats cool of Art Loks ti post pics of Vegas! My homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Whasssup Az side!!
> 
> Thats cool of Art Loks ti post pics of Vegas! My homie!


I might not be out there but im always here reppin for my IDENTITY FAMILY AND ALL THE AZ SIDE! ILL POST UP MORE AS I FIND EM!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Another BigMandoAZ Design. Hooking up the 41st Annual Tejano Super Show in LRM!


Congrats homie! By the way thanks for the luv at the Vegas Show! Meant alot. Much respect! uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Congrats Art Buck!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famila.... :wave:

__Here goes your updated flyer....










Here you go 64Joe! :h5:

_


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

I would like to send a special Thank You to Eugenio"Fish" Banda for all his support and help. He did a great job on my interior and went above and beyond to make sure it all went good. He also supported me as i went on my journey to cali for my photo shoot. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 556283
> I would like to send a special Thank You to Eugenio"Fish" Banda for all his support and help. He did a great job on my interior and went above and beyond to make sure it all went good. He also supported me as i went on my journey to cali for my photo shoot. :thumbsup:










:fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Bad azz car homie


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

thank you to my family for all the help and support. my brother ralph,compa raymond, homie andres"jr". Thanks for your help we got the car there.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Everyone Que Onda, I hope all is well. Here are some picks from the Vegas Super Show. Congrats to all the Winners. Have a great day.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>






ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Damn she got booty! 



Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone Que Onda, I hope all is well. Here are some picks from the Vegas Super Show. Congrats to all the Winners. Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 556382
> View attachment 556383
> ...


Badass pics bro! Good seeing up in Vegas! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Any pics or video from Mondays hop?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Just a reminder that the Show has been Canceled. We will be having a show n shine/ food drive at a later date .more info to come.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Just a reminder that the Show has been Canceled. We will be having a show n shine/ food drive at a later date .more info to come.


damn shame, was a good show


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

1983 lincoln said:


>


Like


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> damn shame, was a good show


That sucks


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Congrats Art Buck!


Thanks Bro! Good seeing out there enjoying the show!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


>


8 )


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 556283
> I would like to send a special Thank You to Eugenio"Fish" Banda for all his support and help. He did a great job on my interior and went above and beyond to make sure it all went good. He also supported me as i went on my journey to cali for my photo shoot. :thumbsup:


Thanks Brandon, for giving me the oppertunity to work on such a bad ass car. Thank you for believing in me and Fish Designz to get you what you were looking for in Spirit Runner. Vegas was blast and the photoshoot was just the cherry on top with Mercedes. But we know, we ain't done


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

1983 lincoln said:


>


damn. Franks/team blow me showed out. Fuckin bad ass!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 556312
> thank you to my family for all the help and support. my brother ralph,compa raymond, homie andres"jr". Thanks for your help we got the car there.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

swapmeet glendale community college, sunday oct.21st


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Thanks Bro! Good seeing out there enjoying the show!


Much respect to you and your club homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1983 lincoln said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming events....:thumbsup:__












































__







_
_









_
_*










*
_*




























*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*




































*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I think it is a tragedy that Rollerz Only canceled their show. More than a few gente feel the same. This is a forum and communication is key. I suggest.... only a suggestion.... that next week we come up with a solution to this problem. I feel if work together as a team we can do this. Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly. So we got all weekend to think about it and please be safe out there. _


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Everyone, I hope all is well. Here are a few more picks from Vegas. Have a great weekend. Al Rato


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

who did this flyer


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*TYING UP A FEW LOOSE ENDS AND THE SHOW IS A GO!

=LOCK IN THE DATE=

SATURDAY JANUARY 26, 2013

IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE CAR SHOW & HOP

LOCATION & TIME: TBA

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!

-EL RUDY
*​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

updated flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> updated flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks locs


----------



## Mikeymike62 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm trying to get this going for my sister. She owns this restaurant and her business is not doing good, that she's even thinking of closing the place down. So I'm trying to get this place going every sunday to bring her some business. Its a good spot to chill, its close to people on the east and the south side. The parking lot is big, theres beer and good food, and a big screen t.v. for football games. Starting this sunday the 28th, so come on down and bring the lolos' and the hoppers.


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TEMPE KOPS R DICKS THO R THEY GONNA LET LOLOS KICK IT?


CARDENASPITS said:


> I'm trying to get this going for my sister. She owns this restaurant and her business is not doing good, that she's even thinking of closing the place down. So I'm trying to get this place going every sunday to bring her some business. Its a good spot to chill, its close to people on the east and the south side. The parking lot is big, theres beer and good food, and a big screen t.v. for football games. Starting this sunday the 28th, so come on down and bring the lolos' and the hoppers.
> View attachment 557426


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

There's a couple of kops that go in the restaurant and we made them that question and they said as long as nobodie is doing anything the wrong they shouldn't mess with you


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

Westside










Eastside








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CARDENASPITS said:


> I'm trying to get this going for my sister. She owns this restaurant and her business is not doing good, that she's even thinking of closing the place down. So I'm trying to get this place going every sunday to bring her some business. Its a good spot to chill, its close to people on the east and the south side. The parking lot is big, theres beer and good food, and a big screen t.v. for football games. Starting this sunday the 28th, so come on down and bring the lolos' and the hoppers.
> View attachment 557426


Hate to hear she might lose her business. But you pick a bad day....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

CARDENASPITS said:


> I'm trying to get this going for my sister. She owns this restaurant and her business is not doing good, that she's even thinking of closing the place down. So I'm trying to get this place going every sunday to bring her some business. Its a good spot to chill, its close to people on the east and the south side. The parking lot is big, theres beer and good food, and a big screen t.v. for football games. Starting this sunday the 28th, so come on down and bring the lolos' and the hoppers.
> View attachment 557426


Cool place really good food! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Intimidations Car Club said:


> one of our club brothers needs our help with funeral costs last minute car wash on 111 and buckeye road cashion sagharo liquors please support all donations greatly appricated thanks for more info contact richard 602 790-4735 thanks again


Sorry for your lost.....:angel:
Will let the homie's know.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!








_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *TYING UP A FEW LOOSE ENDS AND THE SHOW IS A GO!
> 
> =LOCK IN THE DATE=
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

















_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Than we got this.... :yes:










Let's support the homie who's been supporting us. :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _I think it is a tragedy that Rollerz Only canceled their show. More than a few gente feel the same. This is a forum and communication is key. I suggest.... only a suggestion.... that next week we come up with a solution to this problem. I feel if work together as a team we can do this. Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly. So we got all weekend to think about it and please be safe out there. _


_Any suggestions? :happysad:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel the same way. I have been lowridericng for sumtime now.I seen a lot of good and bad times but when a club has to stop there show its not ku. I understan there's money out to be made can't hate but when u know there's a show that date move urs. We all like money don't take it from anyone. That's just me


----------



## purple86 (Oct 14, 2012)

What ese puppet


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

What's up fockers.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> What's up fockers.


Not mushhhhhh UnityMike hay did you likededed the way I parkeded my semi : ) just messing that wasn't my rig


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> What's up fockers.


Wassup beyatch! lol jk sup fool!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> I feel the same way. I have been lowridericng for sumtime now.I seen a lot of good and bad times but when a club has to stop there show its not ku. I understan there's money out to be made can't hate but when u know there's a show that date move urs. We all like money don't take it from anyone. That's just me


Yeah we did that for United Dreams before so both shows would possibly have a better turn out. But sometimes you can't cuz people already book that date...flying in ect. Taking days off. You know.

A few people said something about this issue. If you got any ideas please post them.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

TIANAS Blue Moon. 1st place mild and Best of Show" at Rolln's car show in Goodyear Az!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

There should be a yearly calendar that everybody should respect if theres a date already taken with 6 months in advance...just saying


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

I took some time off from painting and now it is time to get back to it. I am now accepting paint work. Anyone looking for some paint work hit me up.623-221-5261.


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yeah we did that for United Dreams before so both shows would possibly have a better turn out. But sometimes you can't cuz people already book that date...flying in ect. Taking days off. You know.
> 
> A few people said something about this issue. If you got any ideas please post them.


That's what the cruising association is for. Some people like it some people don't. They never have conflicting dates. And some clubs want no part in it. They've had it for a long time. I'm not sure what clubs are part of it either. Just wanted to throw this out there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _I think it is a tragedy that Rollerz Only canceled their show. More than a few gente feel the same. This is a forum and communication is key. I suggest.... only a suggestion.... that next week we come up with a solution to this problem. I feel if work together as a team we can do this. Any suggestion would be appreciated greatly. So we got all weekend to think about it and please be safe out there. _





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Any suggestions? :happysad:_





oldschool wayz said:


> I feel the same way. I have been lowridericng for sumtime now.I seen a lot of good and bad times but when a club has to stop there show its not ku. I understan there's money out to be made can't hate but when u know there's a show that date move urs. We all like money don't take it from anyone. That's just me





Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yeah we did that for United Dreams before so both shows would possibly have a better turn out. But sometimes you can't cuz people already book that date...flying in ect. Taking days off. You know.
> 
> A few people said something about this issue. If you got any ideas please post them.





south side locos said:


> There should be a yearly calendar that everybody should respect if theres a date already taken with 6 months in advance...just saying





mandini said:


> That's what the cruising association is for. Some people like it some people don't. They never have conflicting dates. And some clubs want no part in it. They've had it for a long time. I'm not sure what clubs are part of it either. Just wanted to throw this out there.


_Gm az familia....

Thanks for your suggestions....
We need to rally together like we do when someone is sick or when someone has passed away. Almost every club shows support. Remember the Alliance? Its was firme to see all clubs together for that first meeting. It was like a mini car show.
I'am not saying starting another Alliance or join the the ACA.... but have a meeting to establish a system so we don't bump heads no more. One member from every club. Than we let the Promoters know what we came up with.
Or we can pass out flyers of the calender to car clubs and promoters at every car show or events. But who pays for them? We can take turns paying for them? Thats what the meeting would be for.
We could meet with the ACA not to join it but to discuss this issue. There will already be clubs there. Regardless this is becoming a issue and it needs to be talked about. We need to be more organized. Before we did'nt have some many car show. Now everyone wants to do one including us. So its time.
These are my suggestion. Not trying to run anything. Just trying to to help. I care about the lowrider community in Az and i just want to help.
Again it sucks that my brothers from Rollerz Only had to cancel a show and this has never happened before. 
I will let everyone know when the next ACA meeting will be & when. Just send a representive from every club. It does'nt have to be the Presidents. Just someone who can make it thats not working.
Wish us luck....:thumbsup:










Cause united we can make a difference! :h5:_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Is anyone going to the aca show ?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

O SHIT THE MAN IS BACK WUT UP ALBERTO!


TOP GUN said:


> I took some time off from painting and now it is time to get back to it. I am now accepting paint work. Anyone looking for some paint work hit me up.623-221-5261.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> TIANAS Blue Moon. 1st place mild and Best of Show" at Rolln's car show in Goodyear Az!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;xicrl7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xicrl7_publicite-hd-v-longue-mentos-fruity-fresh-cars-lowrider-2010_creation[/video]


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Gm az familia....
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions....
> We need to rally together like we do when someone is sick or when someone has passed away. Almost every club shows support. Remember the Alliance? Its was firme to see all clubs together for that first meeting. It was like a mini car show.
> ...


LOL....AMN...I REMEMBER THIS PICTURE.........


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> I took some time off from painting and now it is time to get back to it. I am now accepting paint work. Anyone looking for some paint work hit me up.623-221-5261.


Welcome back Foo


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON UP IN HERE!? DAMN IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON L.I.L.!!! uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

MC83 said:


>





ENCINAS said:


> Welcome back Foo



:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

OH WELL I AM :sprint:


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Gm az familia....
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions....
> We need to rally together like we do when someone is sick or when someone has passed away. Almost every club shows support. Remember the Alliance? Its was firme to see all clubs together for that first meeting. It was like a mini car show.
> ...


 

that's me on the far left


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> that's me on the far left


The kid throwing up gang sign..... 
J/k lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

joe 2 64s said:


> The kid throwing up gang sign.....
> J/k lol


Yup rite under the girl in purple that's my bud Edgar


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup rite under the girl in purple that's my bud Edgar


 

Hahaha fuckers


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ed1983 said:


> O SHIT THE MAN IS BACK WUT UP ALBERTO!


Not much, just cleaning out my guns:machinegun::guns:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Big Roach Hydros said:


>





oldschool wayz said:


> Is anyone going to the aca show ?





D.J. Midnite said:


> LOL....AMN...I REMEMBER THIS PICTURE.........





MC83 said:


>





MANDOS69C/10 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON UP IN HERE!? DAMN IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON L.I.L.!!! uffin:





joe 2 64s said:


> The kid throwing up gang sign.....
> J/k lol


I'am not sure who's who's any more....
but Qvo to everyone else!:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


TOP GUN said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Well got acouple of new things popping up..... :wow:

Alex (Pee Wee)our Prez of the Phx Az Chapter got a call to do a Toy Drive. Some one who works there rip off all the money for the toys and he couldn help but say yes. So mark your calenders for the 25th of November. :angel:

Then we got this:



































_


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TOP GUN said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Dont sleep azside.... Lets do dis.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

This


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


For the Peeps that cant make it is there any way to donate???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 559941





BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> For the Peeps that cant make it is there any way to donate???


Give me a call bro. We can work something out I am sure!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Our line up at the Vegas Show.... 










The last 2 cars....



















We're trying...._


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Give me a call bro. We can work something out I am sure!


Mr. Moon I am still not home yet and wont be for a good while, but i will PM you:biggrin:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

got a 13in booty kit fiber glass price for a continental kit and chrome ring that goes around it 4 sale pm me.



or will trade for a 14in


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone going to the old school show


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Give me a call bro. We can work something out I am sure!





elphoenixquetzal said:


> Mr. Moon I am still not home yet and wont be for a good while, but i will PM you:biggrin:


gonna be a expensive phone call


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy !! Halloween !! >;0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Grrrrrr !! Give Me your CANDY !!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Majestics cc annual toy drive dec 8th 2012 save the date flyer coming soon.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

87CADDY said:


> Majestics cc annual toy drive dec 8th 2012 save the date flyer coming soon.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


87CADDY said:


> Majestics cc annual toy drive dec 8th 2012 save the date flyer coming soon.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:yes:


87CADDY said:


> Majestics cc annual toy drive dec 8th 2012 save the date flyer coming soon.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Qvo az side NM passing by showing love. ......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Qvo az side NM passing by showing love. ......


_Welcome :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:_


_


















_
_



































_
_







_


_







_
*











*
*










**Nov 25th **"Cruise 4 Tots" Toy Drive! Flyer coming soon!
*
*









*
Majestics cc annual toy drive dec 8th 2012 save the date flyer coming soon.
*









*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*














































*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie! !!!! Your club looked good in Vegas homie keep doing the dam thing......


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Welcome :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMN,, WE NEED 6 WEEKENDS IN A MONTH TO MAKE SURE ALL THE EVENTS HAPPEN!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New style Marzocchi gears available at Coronado Customs in Yuma Az, $200 each plus shipping.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> DAMN,, WE NEED 6 WEEKENDS IN A MONTH TO MAKE SURE ALL THE EVENTS HAPPEN!!



that would be a nice paycheck week  Tatta


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## purple86 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice tatas


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

2 my homeboy bullet n all the og azside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::inout:


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

97TownCar said:


> that's me on the far left



THAT GIRL IN THE PURPLE IS MY LATE EX-WIFE....R.I.P. VENESSA..........THATS ME UNDER THE CANOPY IN BLUE TO THE LEFT....D.J. Midnite....FORMER TECHNIQUES......


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

joe 2 64s said:


> The kid throwing up gang sign.....
> J/k lol


Lol.. that's paul from techniques son I think


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ed1983 said:


> 2 my homeboy bullet n all the og azside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::inout:


Thanks Eddie Loc! I needed that! Now I gotta rub one off!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> 2 my homeboy bullet n all the og azside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::inout:


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

REMINDER:::::::: 3RD ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW HAS BEEN CANCEL, TILL FURTHER NOTICE.......\
"NOVEMBER 17TH, ROLLERZ ONLY DOIN FOOD DRIVE/ SHOW SHINE. FLYER POSTING SOON!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:TOLD U I GOT U HOMEBOY (NO ****)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eeded that! Now I gotta rub one off![/QUOTE


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> gonna be a expensive phone call


LOL yea, we will stick to PM's on this one lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:angel:


D.J. Midnite said:


> THAT GIRL IN THE PURPLE IS MY LATE EX-WIFE....R.I.P. VENESSA..........THATS ME UNDER THE CANOPY IN BLUE TO THE LEFT....D.J. Midnite....FORMER TECHNIQUES......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wow::roflmao:


bullet50 said:


> Thanks Eddie Loc! I needed that! Now I gotta rub one off!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> REMINDER:::::::: 3RD ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW HAS BEEN CANCEL, TILL FURTHER NOTICE.......\
> "NOVEMBER 17TH, ROLLERZ ONLY DOIN FOOD DRIVE/ SHOW SHINE. FLYER POSTING SOON!


Yeah i feel you homie. Lol! Might as well make 4 shows in one day.:happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!


















_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone hiting the aca show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> Anyone hiting the aca show


 We'll be there but we're gonna to try to make the Old School Show too.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ! *Good Luck to everyone hitting up the Old School Car Show today!* Also don't forget the Sunday Morning Show Mix Show, Over a hour of Oldies and Old School at 9 am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com Going into my 5th week and its been real good. Want to thank everyone for their support on this. Been getting close to 200 listeners every weekend from all over. The show drops at 9am az time and is available for listening 24 hours day.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BUMPIN BIGMANDOAZ RADIO BOUT 2 BURN 1 PLAYAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!uffin::420:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The BigMandoaz.com Arizona Car Show Calendar UPDATED! http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/apps/calendar/


Add an event email flyer too: [email protected]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> BUMPIN BIGMANDOAZ RADIO BOUT 2 BURN 1 PLAYAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!uffin::420:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


oldschool wayz said:


> Anyone hiting the aca show





87CADDY said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ! *Good Luck to everyone hitting up the Old School Car Show today!* Also don't forget the Sunday Morning Show Mix Show, Over a hour of Oldies and Old School at 9 am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com Going into my 5th week and its been real good. Want to thank everyone for their support on this. Been getting close to 200 listeners every weekend from all over. The show drops at 9am az time and is available for listening 24 hours day.





BigMandoAZ said:


> The BigMandoaz.com Arizona Car Show Calendar UPDATED! http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/apps/calendar/
> 
> 
> Add an event email flyer too: [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!



























Please be safe out there familia...:angel:
_


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm trying to get this going for my sister. She owns this restaurant and her business is not doing good, that she's even thinking of closing the place down. So I'm trying to get this place going every sunday to bring her some business. Its a good spot to chill, its close to people on the east and the south side. The parking lot is big, theres beer and good food, and a big screen t.v. for football games. Starting this sunday the 28th, so come on down and bring the lolos' and the hoppers.
View attachment 557426
MAJESTICS getting ready to roll out to taco nazo.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Thanks Art! :thumbsup: I got issues posting pics on here so i gave up...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Heard the "Day of the Dead Car Show" had about 100 cars out there!
Way to go Raza!:thumbsup:











Coming up.... 










Again someone stole the xmas money for the Toys! Please come out and help these kids have a xmas....:angel:_


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

GO CARDINALS!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ! *Good Luck to everyone hitting up the Old School Car Show today!* Also don't forget the Sunday Morning Show Mix Show, Over a hour of Oldies and Old School at 9 am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com Going into my 5th week and its been real good. Want to thank everyone for their support on this. Been getting close to 200 listeners every weekend from all over. The show drops at 9am az time and is available for listening 24 hours day.


It felt good to hear some good oldies, thanks BigMando!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Thanks Art! :thumbsup: I got issues posting pics on here so i gave up...


shit let me know bro i got u!!!! always!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> It felt good to hear some good oldies, thanks BigMando!!


wat up billy,,,,, my bro came back like 2 weeks ago,,,, he will headin back after dec,,,,, u stay brown bruddah lookin forward to a cold one with u MR LO!:h5:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> It felt good to hear some good oldies, thanks BigMando!!


no problem bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Going to the game tonight. Viva Los Cardinals.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

that was good music video, and thanks to homie luna for helping out... hey big mondo-how can get copy of your morning mix show?
let me knoe 602-451-3080


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Going to the game tonight. Viva Los Cardinals.
> 
> View attachment 561866


:thumbsup::thumbsup:



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


IDENTITY WILL BE THERE!!!!



DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> that was good music video, and thanks to homie luna for helping out... hey big mondo-how can get copy of your morning mix show?
> let me knoe 602-451-3080


I'll get you :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

good looking out big mondo...apreciated


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Thanks homie! !!!! Your club looked good in Vegas homie keep doing the dam thing......


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT HOMIE!
SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY CARNAL. JUST REALIZED I PASS THIS UP. :h5:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Everyone mark ur calendars for this event! You don't wanna miss it!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Come out and help support the Goodyear community . I Know there's all ready 2 other show for this date. But we were asked to help support this food bank an that's what were going to try and do. So i just want to Apologize to any one involved with the other shows. And if your not going to hit those show swing by Our show n shine & donate some canned goods. Thanks AZSIDE.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


*Catagory list in the work's!!*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

here we go again car shows popping left n right nov 17...Carl Hayden's has been out there since july, now we got RO car show , also Chester's on mesa also having one ...anybody else? guys we need to work on a schedule and respect the dates we're only hurting each other's shows ...are getting back to the 80's? were some clubs wouldnt attend each others show's ? lets come to a resolution here pretty fast...whis show are u attending? just saying....much respect from a low rider since 1979...thanks


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Special Thanks to All Car Clubs and Solo Riders that came out to support the OLD SCHOOL C.C. Car Show last Sunday!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

south side locos said:


> here we go again car shows popping left n right nov 17...Carl Hayden's has been out there since july, now we got RO car show , also Chester's on mesa also having one ...anybody else? guys we need to work on a schedule and respect the dates we're only hurting each other's shows ...are getting back to the 80's? were some clubs wouldnt attend each others show's ? lets come to a resolution here pretty fast...whis show are u attending? just saying....much respect from a low rider since 1979...thanks


Well like before i suggested the ACA meeting. Because someone else brought it up. WE can have a meeting of all the clubs in the Valley. One representive from each club. Not to join... just to talk. A one time meeting. Again a few clubs meet there anyway and we already have a location to have it. I talked to the ACA and they have agreed to have a special meeting at the begining of the year in January. Which gives us a few months to put the word out. The answer is easy but we all need to be on the same page.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



Never get tired of Vegas pic's! :yes:

Go Majestic's!



















Go Lowrider Style - Mesa Az Chapter




























Till next year.....:wave:








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Post a pic of what she looks like from the front please


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> wat up billy,,,,, my bro came back like 2 weeks ago,,,, he will headin back after dec,,,,, u stay brown bruddah lookin forward to a cold one with u MR LO!:h5:


Same here Mr. Loks! Tell him to be safe out there and that I appreciate his service!! AZ TTT!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up AZ looks like I am going to sell my 1966 Pontiac Catalina PM for info, will post pics later for those who know my car and are interested I am asking $4,500 *OBO *I dont see myself being able to finish it anytime soon and would rather sell it to somebody who can finish it and do something with it than it just sitting at my house hate to see it go but doesnt look like i will do much with it anytime soon so hit me up for info.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Does any 1 know ricks number from vejitos......... Looking to get some rims done.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

nice car!!:thumbsup:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up AZ looks like I am going to sell my 1966 Pontiac Catalina PM for info, will post pics later for those who know my car and are interested I am asking $4,500 *OBO *I dont see myself being able to finish it anytime soon and would rather sell it to somebody who can finish it and do something with it than it just sitting at my house hate to see it go but doesnt look like i will do much with it anytime soon so hit me up for info.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

From Roll'n via his facebook....

I want to thank everyone that came out to our show last weekend! Had a great time the hop was real good and alot of really nice cars! I enjoyed alot of people from high school that came to support and alot of family and friends that I haven't seen in a minute! Thank you all! Also want to thank all the sponsers for making it possible for this show to happen! We will do it again soon I hope to see you all at the next roll'n event


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

can someone tell me why my front end keeps dropping after lifting the hydraulics


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

I have 4 - 31's for Sale, 800 cca's. $30 without core and $20 with core.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> can someone tell me why my front end keeps dropping after lifting the hydraulics


Could be your check valves or your dumps stayung open


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> can someone tell me why my front end keeps dropping after lifting the hydraulics


Bad dump or check valve


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> nice car!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie wish i could keep it but dont have the income to work on it, rather see it get done even if its not by me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> can someone tell me why my front end keeps dropping after lifting the hydraulics


If you have a leak under your cylnders...its the o rings in the cylinders need to be replaced. Also your dump o rings might need to be replaced. Also your check value might be bad. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Happy Halloween!!!! :burn:










Please safe be out there tonight....:angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

happy halloween homies!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ERR ONE! Be safe !!h


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Damn, look at that head!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


where is the exact location of this


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

I know its ugly and isnt a lowrider. I cant afford to drive this 87 chevy longbed 9mpg every day. ANY TRADES... Truck runs great!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

<IMG class=previewthumb id=vbattach_562847 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=562847&stc=1" attachmentid="562847">I know its ugly and isnt a lowrider. I cant afford to drive this 87 chevy longbed 9mpg every day. ANY TRADES... Truck runs great!


----------



## Budweiser Bike (Dec 31, 2010)

Majestics Were do i pay in advance for the Ticket for my Lowrider Bike????

Thanks if you get bak at me ASAP :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> happy halloween homies!


:thumbsup: to you too young man


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN ERR ONE! Be safe !!h


yes sir and







that's how it's done


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Bad dump or check valve










true


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> GO CARDINALS!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> That sucks


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

CIROC WILL BE IN THE BUILDING !!!! and they are buying your drinks .. Ciroc will be giving away over 100 drinks plus after that all Circo drinks only $5 and bot...
Like · · 3 minutes ago · http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
4 people like this.


http://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=3505635412711
1 share



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
Terrel Logan EVERYONE WHO COMES OUT TONIGHT TO XECUTIVE FOR THE HALLOWEEN PARTY GETS A FREE TICKET TO THE WACKA FLOCKA SHOW MONDAY NOVEMBER 5TH!!!!
22 minutes ago ·







Write a comment...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> where is the exact location of this


sorry had to revise


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

not me just seen this






HEY YOU KNOW ANY CAR CLUBS THAT WANT TO SHOW OFF THERE CARS AT MY CAR SHOW @ CONNOLLY'S BAR PLEASE HAVE THEM CALL OR EMAIL ME. WE WILL HAVE A DJ DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS. WE ARE ALSO TRYING TO GET THE NEWS OUT THERE CAUSE WE ARE GIVING A BIG CHECK TO TOYS FOR TOTS! & RAFFLING OFF 500$ SHOPPING SPREE AT AZ MILLS MALL! (ANYONE WANT TO BUY RAFFLE TICKETS PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER BELOW) PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND SPREAD THE WORD.

BREE SANCHEZ
(623) 428-4048
[email protected]​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 563004


[h=2]







[/h]And the middle finger is not no disrespect,,,,it all came about from me taking pics at shows, and alot of people were like no art loks dont take a pic,,,,and they wud put up there middle finger,,,, so i took the pic any ways..... thus the "ART LOKS SALUTE" its ment to do just the opposite and take away the bad from something and make it funny!:thumbsup: So now when alot of people see me they holla art loks....and they already got there finger out:roflmao:
wait thats just people on the street not the shows


ART LOKS :finger:
IFFI







​


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I though I was the only one who flipped you off


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 563004


What up Mr Loks?Will you be making it to the picnic this Sat.?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up AZ looks like I am going to sell my 1966 Pontiac Catalina PM for info, will post pics later for those who know my car and are interested I am asking $4,500 *OBO *I dont see myself being able to finish it anytime soon and would rather sell it to somebody who can finish it and do something with it than it just sitting at my house hate to see it go but doesnt look like i will do much with it anytime soon so hit me up for info.


:run::loco:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> :run::loco:


 :loco::yessad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Estrella park is on ESTRELLA PARKWAY AND VINEYARD AVENUE.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Just in...

















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Estrella park is on ESTRELLA PARKWAY AND VINEYARD AVENUE.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


THANKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> What up Mr Loks?Will you be making it to the picnic this Sat.?


:shh:

AND I HOPE TO HAVE A BEER WITHCA MY HOMIE DONT YOU KNOW ME!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> THANKS


ANYTHING FOR U JUAN!:twak:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

AZ SIDE


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> AZ SIDE


:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]









​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ROLL CALL: MAJESTICS AVONDALE PICNIC, WHO GOING?

IDENTITY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ROLL CALL: MAJESTICS AVONDALE PICNIC, WHO GOING?
> 
> IDENTITY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


It not going down at a house its at a park!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> It not going down at a house its at a park!


:banghead::facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> It not going down at a house its at a park!


This guys a comedian on Layitlow. Facebook. Twitter! Wtf!!!!!!
He got his homey card pulled already !


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ROLL CALL: MAJESTICS AVONDALE PICNIC, WHO GOING?

IDENTITY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!

LOWRIDER STYLE IN THE PARK!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


BigMandoAZ said:


> :fool2:





Lunas64 said:


> This guys a comedian on Layitlow. Facebook. Twitter! Wtf!!!!!!
> He got his homey card pulled already !


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:_




_


























_
_







_










_







_
*




















*
*

















*

*









*
_







_
*










*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*















































*


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

CAR HOP STARTS @ 3P.M. please have cars there and ready


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/103111-twotonz-pictures-new-post.html?


----------



## purple86 (Oct 14, 2012)

a wat up homies does anybody have 2ways knock off 4 sale


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

i have a set of used one.602-402-5829.text i can send u pic.


purple86 said:


> a wat up homies does anybody have 2ways knock off 4 sale


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Say NO to drugs


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up AZ looks like I am going to sell my 1966 Pontiac Catalina PM for info, will post pics later for those who know my car and are interested I am asking $4,500 *OBO *I dont see myself being able to finish it anytime soon and would rather sell it to somebody who can finish it and do something with it than it just sitting at my house hate to see it go but doesnt look like i will do much with it anytime soon so hit me up for info.


 OK bad news for those that are interested, looks like i have to hold off on selling the car because my title is not open and i probably wont be back to open the title till mid to the end of december, sorry.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!








_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OK bad news for those that are interested, looks like i have to hold off on selling the car because my title is not open and i probably wont be back to open the title till mid to the end of december, sorry.


Noooooooooooo wait what you got for sale again, maybe it's someone's way of saying keep it


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Wheres Estrella Park?


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Take i10 west get off on estrella go south. It will be on ur right


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up az. I got sum impala parts for sale. 62 ss hub caps. A set of 61 hubs. A 61 grill. Etc. Call for pics 602 308-9505


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Wheres Estrella Park?


Did you find it


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh chit who took dis pic


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OK bad news for those that are interested, looks like i have to hold off on selling the car because my title is not open and i probably wont be back to open the title till mid to the end of december, sorry.



Keep it and let it sit untill you can fix it up, they getting harder to find and look dope fixed up, youll regret it later if you sold it.


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Had a good time at the Majestics pic nic today:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Oh chit who took dis pic


Looks like theirs a ninja photographer


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Oh chit who took dis pic


Hay wait a min, weren't you next to Randy and next to Bigchapa and your not in the pic, I got my 'money on you fool


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks to all clubs and solo riders that came out to support Majestics Avondale. Hope you enjoyed your day yesterday.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Any one know big mando olides stan is


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> Any one know big mando olides stan is


www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Did you find it


I didnt end up going.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Oh chit who took dis pic


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


> Thanks to all clubs and solo riders that came out to support Majestics Avondale. Hope you enjoyed your day yesterday.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> www.bigmandoaz.webs.com





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Everyone have a great Sunday! :angel:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Noooooooooooo wait what you got for sale again, maybe it's someone's way of saying keep it


 LOL thats what my wife said to she doesnt want me to sell it either. But we will see.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Keep it and let it sit untill you can fix it up, they getting harder to find and look dope fixed up, youll regret it later if you sold it.


 What up justin where you been at homie, havent seen you on here in a bit, and yea i see what your saying and i know i will regret it later but right now it still looks like i will try to sell it once i get back to AZ.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

LOOKED LIKE ANOTHER GOOD AZ SHOW AZ TTT!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Looks like theirs a ninja photographer


Da ninjas always there :ninja:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOL thats what my wife said to she doesnt want me to sell it either. But we will see.


Ive told u ,u got a good woman. LISTEN TO HER!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up justin where you been at homie, havent seen you on here in a bit, and yea i see what your saying and i know i will regret it later but right now it still looks like i will try to sell it once i get back to AZ.


And spend da money on a lil yellow car wif gangsta duct tape on da mirrir


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOOKED LIKE ANOTHER GOOD AZ SHOW AZ TTT!!!!!


Wasnt a show a picnic. Get it right soldier...... And juan played wut my emotions.... Hw popped da trunk and had a 18 pack n a bottle of vsop. N me without my heels. Fawk.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

oldschool wayz said:


> Take i10 west get off on estrella go south. It will be on ur right


This why booboocamacho no find...... It on da left. Lol.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Had a good time at the Majestics pic nic today:thumbsup:


good to see u lil brudda. Always.... And get me dat thumb drive! Thanks for da vsop....ur my new bff. (no ****)


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Bad ass pics mondo


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> good to see u lil brudda. Always.... And get me dat thumb drive! Thanks for da vsop....ur my new boyfriendforever. (i'am ****)


 :wow: :around: :inout:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Wasnt a show a picnic. Get it right soldier...... And juan played wut my emotions.... Hw popped da trunk and had a 18 pack n a bottle of vsop. N me without my heels. Fawk.


Roger that Mr. Loks..... so your saying your a cross dresser:around: :barf: lol, sound like you guys had fun with your emotions lol hopefully we can kick it soon homies! but none of that **** shit ok


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> And spend da money on a lil yellow car wif gangsta duct tape on da mirrir


 LMAO!!! sounds familiar, but good plan LOKs


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Ive told u ,u got a good woman. LISTEN TO HER!


thanks homie, and no i wont listen to her lol but glad she is like that though homie couldnt ask for more.....or could i lol


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

The Glendale & Phx Az Chapter had a great time at the Majestics Picnic! :thumbsup:










And Mesa Az Chapter had a great time at the Phx Classics event also! :thumbsup:










Thanks for having us! :h5:_


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

View attachment 564310


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :wow: :around: :inout:


you jelous huh billy :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Roger that Mr. Loks..... so your saying your a cross dresser:around: :barf: lol, sound like you guys had fun with your emotions lol hopefully we can kick it soon homies! but none of that **** shit ok


:facepalm:naw man heels to click so i didnt have to drive,,,,,, :twak:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

97TownCar said:


> View attachment 564310


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!! HERE U GO BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 565228[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> Everybody was kung-fu fighting
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Loks! Welcome back!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

it feels good to be back!!!! on that note i salute u billy!!!!! ok not me but the art loks salute!!!
















!
IFFI:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 565453












:rofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> it feels good to be back!!!! on that note i salute u billy!!!!! ok not me but the art loks salute!!!
> View attachment 565441
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

AzsMostHated said:


> Bad ass pics mondo


thx bro!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Great pic's Loc's! :thumbsup:

Just in....



















Supporting Car Clubs is what i do! 

_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the Pics homie!!! Cant wait to get home, man i really do miss the shows and picnics and cruises etc etc, but for now these pics were great homie Thanks, and ArtLoks Salute to you to!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

THANKS 4 POSTING ART LOKS!!!!!!!!!!


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> it feels good to be back!!!! on that note i salute u billy!!!!! ok not me but the art loks salute!!!
> View attachment 565441
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Great pic's Lok's! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


FIXED


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ENCINAS said:


> FIXED


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"Pic of the Night" :thumbsup:








_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


*Catagory list in the work's!!*​


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Thanks to all clubs and solo riders that came out to support Majestics Avondale. Hope you enjoyed your day yesterday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:cool


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*
> 
> *HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
> *AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Help us warn kids about the dangers of Drugs and at the sametime change the negitive stereo-types of Lowriders. :angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Thanks for the Pics homie!!! Cant wait to get home, man i really do miss the shows and picnics and cruises etc etc, but for now these pics were great homie Thanks, and ArtLoks Salute to you to!!!


i ll be out more billy, i was tendin to my youngins,,, so i been standing down,,,, but Tata luna came and shook me around and reminded me of wat i am also a part of,,, the IDENTITY FAMILY!!! So i will be back out at da shows,,, and you know me billy it will be same as always,,,a couple of pages or more of pics of the cars, the gente,, the clubs, the family, the kids,, the whole geyot damn thing soldier!!!

yesterday had court with my son,,,, best court ever, not one negative thing to say bout him,, it was so awesome, and we got to spend some time with him,,,,it was da coolest...

me my duaghter in law, my Huero, and my mini Huerito!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> THANKS 4 POSTING ART LOKS!!!!!!!!!!


u know wats up ed!!!! i will be out bro dont miss this its gonna really nice event,,,,, and please share homie!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i ll be out more billy, i was tendin to my youngins,,, so i been standing down,,,, but Tata luna came and shook me around and reminded me of wat i am also a part of,,, the IDENTITY FAMILY!!! So i will be back out at da shows,,, and you know me billy it will be same as always,,,a couple of pages or more of pics of the cars, the gente,, the clubs, the family, the kids,, the whole geyot damn thing soldier!!!
> 
> yesterday had court with my son,,,, best court ever, not one negative thing to say bout him,, it was so awesome, and we got to spend some time with him,,,,it was da coolest...
> 
> me my duaghter in law, my Huero, and my mini Huerito!!


Art, you're looking solid bro......


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

[







QUOTE=ART LOKS IDENTITY;16112795]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

welcome back Lok's


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Good looking with the pictures Art loks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _"Pic of the Night" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

phx rider said:


> Good looking with the pictures Art loks! :thumbsup:


Ya bro. Everybody knows i take alot of pics. And maybe me postin pics will get more people back checkin in to chop it up more.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Art, you're looking solid bro......


Far from solid but got my weight back n feelin good. Boys put da stress on me had me just hatin da world. Dats not me. It took its toll but i never gave up n never will. Just keep rollin dem dice n shootin from da hip bro.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> welcome back Lok's


thx juan. Feels good to know i can get back out n enjoy myself without stressin.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Far from solid but got my weight back n feelin good. Boys put da stress on me had me just hatin da world. Dats not me. It took its toll but i never gave up n never will. Just keep rollin dem dice n shootin from da hip bro.


Wow! Did'n know homie. Hope you get stronger and wish the best for your familia...:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










We actually might win something at this one seeing how there's a few shows that day. :x:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i ll be out more billy, i was tendin to my youngins,,, so i been standing down,,,, but Tata luna came and shook me around and reminded me of wat i am also a part of,,, the IDENTITY FAMILY!!! So i will be back out at da shows,,, and you know me billy it will be same as always,,,a couple of pages or more of pics of the cars, the gente,, the clubs, the family, the kids,, the whole geyot damn thing soldier!!!
> 
> yesterday had court with my son,,,, best court ever, not one negative thing to say bout him,, it was so awesome, and we got to spend some time with him,,,,it was da coolest...
> 
> me my duaghter in law, my Huero, and my mini Huerito!!


Thats whats up homie, first things first like always but yea homie, got to be out and about sometimes, get some fresh air and enjoy life homie, cause we only have one. glad to hear things are going good homie hope he is able to continue that. Congrats on the grandson. Yea remember homie life is what you make of it no matter what is happening or happens in the end you are the one who decides what to do with it and nobody or nothing else, so enjoy it homie, trust me sometimes i have to remind myself that to. again thanks for the pics when i get back we definately have to chop it up homie!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:_




_








_
_







_

_

















_
*





























*
*

















*

*









*
_







_
*



















*Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
*















































*

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

A short clip of Brandon Monte Carlo from Imperials C.C. I did. Pioneer DEH-X6500BT for the sound. Who needs CD's when using Bluetooth connection with a Samsung SIII Galaxy. CD mechanism still works though


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

I need some help! I cant figure out why when I try to lift the back pumps that the left pump drops and the car goes into 3 wheel... Anyone know?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> I need some help! I cant figure out why when I try to lift the back pumps that the left pump drops and the car goes into 3 wheel... Anyone know?


does it do it while lifting or after.you lift


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BooBoo Camacho said:


> I need some help! I cant figure out why when I try to lift the back pumps that the left pump drops and the car goes into 3 wheel... Anyone know?


I misunderstood you homie. Tyrone's right .....


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

Shut the slow down all the way. Lock the car up and if it still drops its a bad check valve. If it stays up open the slow down. If it drops on its own your dump is stuck open and tri tapping it with a mallet


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry Boo Boo I can't help you. I roll on AIR! Never had that issue!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Sorry Boo Boo I can't help you. I roll on AIR! Never had that issue!


AirLUNA :rimshot:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Sorry Boo Boo I can't help you. I roll on AIR! Never had that issue!


I got this one AL, 

Sounds like you have a problem with your hydrolics, but I've been wrong before


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

Show & Shine Today In Memory Of My Mom..Angie Villanueva @ ATL WINGS 70 W. Warner Rd Chandler, AZ. Roll In @ 3-4 Car Entry Is $10 , Free To The Public Donations Welcomed .Show from 4-8pm All Car Clubs And Solo Rides Welcomed Donations Appreciated.We Will Be Having Dj Nito Busting Out With The Jams Also...Try To Make It Out If U Can..Hope To See U All There


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> I got this one AL,
> 
> Sounds like you have a problem with your hydrolics, but I've been wrong before


Great advice. I'm sure he will fix it now!! Lol


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Great advice. I'm sure he will fix it now!! Lol


Hay after a few beers that sounded a lot better last nite, but for reals is it dumping into 3 after locked up for awhile or rite away


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CARLOS VILLANUEVA said:


> View attachment 567229
> Show & Shine Today In Memory Of My Mom..Angie Villanueva @ ATL WINGS 70 W. Warner Rd Chandler, AZ. Roll In @ 3-4 Car Entry Is $10 , Free To The Public Donations Welcomed .Show from 4-8pm All Car Clubs And Solo Rides Welcomed Donations Appreciated.We Will Be Having Dj Nito Busting Out With The Jams Also...Try To Make It Out If U Can..Hope To See U All There


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!





























Please have a safe Saturday....:angel:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up homies I have a set of roadster og wheels with one cap they are the 13s that hav e the lock then the spanner hit me for pics 602 [email protected]


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Music for the Homies 

http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Music for the Homies
> 
> http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:

_Today!



Have a great Sunday!:angel:_


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

just wanna say thanks to my family friends and all the car clubs and solo riders that came out to show love and support for my moms car show . thanks everyone for all the donations its going to help out alot me and my family really appreciate . THANKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Sophisticated Few, Dukes, Identity in da house.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Salute


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

When u see it u will shit....:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> When u see it u will shit....:roflmao:


art loks salute


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> art loks salute


FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK. ! IFFI


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> When u see it u will shit....:roflmao:


Good to see a few clubs hanging out together and having a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just want to congratulate my Mesa Chapter for supporting the Mi Vida CC and for their wins out there!:thumbsup:



















Unity is what its all about....:h5:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wat up az side,,,, first off i want to say thank you to my Grandfather and this man Tata Luna, and my lil homie Billy Lo thats overseas at the moment,,,, And my lil brother Rude Dawg,,,off the top of my head... but to any and all of you that have served or will be serving in the military and to all of our fallen brothers and sisters i just want to say a very special "THANK YOU AND A HAPPY VETERANS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"






Like my son said to his girlfriend last week "im not afraid to show my emotions"......well ill tell you wat.... this right here is awesome.....gets to me everytime!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok now lets get da good part,,,, all the rest of us dat are vets from da streets,,,, here goes a 2finger salute!!!! Bullet CLASSIC C.c. in the house!!!!!








here some pics from yesterdays meeting for this event......if you cant make it please pass the wire so that we can get all the kids that might not otherwise get somethin for xmas......no kid will walk away empy handed!!!!
please share


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I wanna say a belated Happy Veterans Day to all the veterans both serving and that have served and especially thier families for all the support!!! Thanks to any supporters of the military!! remeber you dont have to believe or support the goverment to support those who serve, we live in a country where every military member is volunteer in order for people to be able to make thier own choices of wether to join or not experiences for those can vary but to keep it short Thank you for supporting your troops if you do or dont, and Thanks again to our fellow Lowrider Veterans!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Remember all those who have fallen and all those who drive on!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i got to do some work so ill be back!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok before i work,,,im loadin up the pics to fb,,,,and if this aint funny ass hell ,,,,,, i didnt do it,,, it asked me if i wud like to tag peoples faces......NO DISRESPECT TO DA HOMIE!!!!! i dint do it fb did:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this story is da coolest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

az71monte said:


> View attachment 568139








Badass 69 impala for sale 50k. Anybody interested let me know.


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL...COME SUPPORT MECHA CHICANO STUDENTS AND NATIONAL HONOR SOCIETY STUDENTS..
GATES WILL OPEN AT 7;00 AM GREAT FOOD ,ENTERTEIMENT. TROPHYS AND BACK TO SCHOOL MEMORIES SHOW IS HELD THRU OUT CAMPUS COME CHECK OUT SCHOOL
MEET TEACHES ,PRINCIPAL KOOL DUDE, AND TO HAVE GREAT TIME...LAST YEAR OVER 250 ENTRIES MADE A GREAT CAR SHOW TO REMEMBER ...
ALL CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , BIKES , PEDAL CARS, SPECIAL INTERST, 4X4 S MOTORCYCLES ARE WELCOME ...
IF YOU LIKE TO PRE-REG CALL ME 602-481-8659 OR STOP AT THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN ....THANKS

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

This weekend!








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Could'nt help it....










Hey! There's a Lowrider in the picture! :banghead:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody or shops out in Mesa have a couple of 2 ton coils cut down to around 4 or 5 turns? I only need 2 for the front end. They can be used.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Could'nt help it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is torta Tuesday lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

cruisin with the HOMEBOY :machinegun:BULLET sunday from Classics C.C.









:boink:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> cruisin with the HOMEBOY :machinegun:BULLET sunday from Classics C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a blast Mr.Loks! It's good to have you back on the calles where you belong! Looking forward to seeing you real soon!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i got to do some work so ill be back!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 567974
> View attachment 567975
> View attachment 567976
> View attachment 567977
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> I had a blast Mr.Loks! It's good to have you back on the calles where you belong! Looking forward to seeing you real soon!


oh yeah brutha,,,, i havent laffed and had:roflmao: such a good time in a minute,.... and after that lil cruise to da cantone was firme...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 568527


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Save the date last year we had over 300 entries some of the best cars from AZ, southern califas, and Las Vegas...Car Hop for $3000 in cash....cash for best of show car, truck, bomb, bike, and Cocopah Best award...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> Save the date last year we had over 300 entries some of the best cars from AZ, southern califas, and Las Vegas...Car Hop for $3000 in cash....cash for best of show car, truck, bomb, bike, and Cocopah Best award...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just in!


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 568527


Bad azz x 64,

TTT


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> cruisin with the HOMEBOY :machinegun:BULLET sunday from Classics C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullet, Thats a badass bomb you got! :worship:


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Bullet, Thats a badass bomb you got! :worship:


x2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just notice the dates on the Intimidation CC event and this one. We're already committed to this Majestics show. Will try to get someone out to the other one.:dunno:








_


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Intimidations Car Club said:


> Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts
> View attachment 568833


Great cause! :h5:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Here we go with the shows on the same days.....bullshit.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> Here we go with the shows on the same days.....bullshit.....


funny how it gets brought to there attention and they still move forward with it any ways. oh well .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

At least for Toy Drive's and benefit events they should be rescheduled.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Here we go with the shows on the same days.....bullshit.....





smiley602 said:


> funny how it gets brought to there attention and they still move forward with it any ways. oh well .





PLANETGETLOW said:


> At least for Toy Drive's and benefit events they should be rescheduled.


:tears:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :tears:


Lmmfao what up mr loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Lmmfao what up mr loks


work lil brudda,,,is all i know.... you gonna come out to da cruise for da claus???????


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> work lil brudda,,,is all i know.... you gonna come out to da cruise for da claus???????


If i dont work yeah i dont have the jetta no more homie so ill just cruise in the daily


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> work lil brudda,,,is all i know.... you gonna come out to da cruise for da claus???????












me too Lok's


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Intimidations Car Club said:


> Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts
> View attachment 568821


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone know who does metal diamond cutting here in AZ


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> anyone know who does metal diamond cutting here in AZ


Depends on what you need done exactly theirs some places I found in the iPhone yellow pages hope that helps


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

GOOD MORNING AZ!!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up homie this is jacob with the 38


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

oldschool wayz said:


> Was up homie this is jacob with the 38


What's up perro? Thinking about hittin the Show this Saturday at Carl Hayden. You gonna be there wit da crew?


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't make it got my lil girls bday party. After the show u should come by


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

thought u worked on saturdays bullet?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> At least for Toy Drive's and benefit events they should be rescheduled.


Something needs to happen cause when 2 car clubs are doing a show on the same day.....
it divides everyone. Not good.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Hope this brings a smile to your face. Maybe a chuckle! :wow:










Me in Vegas.....:tongue:_


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hector, I told you that you were a sinner! Lol_


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

BIG E 602 said:


> thought u worked on saturdays bullet?


What up Prez? I do work Saturdays, but yesterday was Cindy's birthday,so I said Fuck it, I put in for the rest of da week off! You down to roll to Hayden this Saturday?


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

oldschool wayz said:


> Can't make it got my lil girls bday party. After the show u should come by


I'll hit you up after da show, Homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Hector, I told you that you were a sinner! Lol_


Haaa! Ha ha!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ BUMP!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Haaa! Ha ha!


Lookin forward to your kick-back at Bryman! See you there Homie! Don't forget to bring ur crew to our Clubs for Claus event in Glendale Dec.1st! It is gonna be off da chain!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Lookin forward to your kick-back at Bryman! See you there Homie! Don't forget to bring ur crew to our Clubs for Claus event in Glendale Dec.1st! It is gonna be off da chain!


You know we'll be there!


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts

And show off your Beautiful Rides










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

CARL HAYDEN SHOW GONNA B POPPING OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE .....COME SHOW THE RIDES FOR A GOOD CAUSE
ALL PROCCEDS BENEFITS THE KIDS AT HAYDEN.....

GREAT FOOD, ENTERTEINMENT, TROPHYS AND LOTS OF RIDES WHAT ELSE CAN YOU ASK FOR....


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*OLD SCHOOL C.C. Rollin out to the Carl Hayden Car Show!
Supporting the MECHA Club! Giving back to the community.
That's how we do in the AZ!!

*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1949Packard said:


> *OLD SCHOOL C.C. Rollin out to the Carl Hayden Car Show!
> Supporting the MECHA Club! Giving back to the community.
> That's how we do in the AZ!!
> 
> *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:

__We'll be at both the Carl Hayden & Rollerz Only Show. Both are for a good cause and we feel car club events should come first.:h5:

__Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_

_







_


_





































__

















_

_









_
_







_

_









__


















_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Got me a new monitor. Az side will nvr look da same......







:fool2:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Daamn.. multiple shows poppin every weekend... helllzyeah


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Damn luna how many beers did it take to shit the display out lol jk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> Damn luna how many beers did it take to shit the display out lol jk


:roflmao:he used the force dude!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

WHAT UP, LOKS??


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

smiley602 said:


> Damn luna how many beers did it take to shit the display out lol jk


Dammmmmmmmmmmnnnn


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^* what he said!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> ^^^^* what he said!!!


Luna you know im just joking you old fart


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know Homey... just buy me a beer or 20 and we cool!! LOL. What you up to Bro? No Jetta?? What you breaking out with??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> I know Homey... just buy me a beer or 20 and we cool!! LOL. What you up to Bro? No Jetta?? What you breaking out with??


Not much bro just work and home as for a car im just working on my 40 pontiac so one day it will be done just taking it day by day


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Been a min since i been up on here.... wazzup Homies


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT'S UP AZ. I HAVE 2 NEW GROUP 31s FOR SALE 925cca. $40 each with core. GET AT 623 341 8063 IZZY


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!




























Please safe familia...:angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

2 83s said:


> View attachment 569835


Nice pic


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Rollerz Only Show N Shine/Food Drive is on 918 S. LITCHFIELD RD.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> WHAT UP, LOKS??


Watup carnal......missed da shows today but was family day today wit my son....... Good news,he gonna come out to da toy drive wit me for a few hours.! :h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Dropin in to say Hello !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Boreing !!!! up in here ......


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Boreing !!!! up in here ......


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Watup carnal......missed da shows today but was family day today wit my son....... Good news,he gonna come out to da toy drive wit me for a few hours.! :h5:


Hell Yeah Homie! That's what it's all about, during the Holidays, sharing good times and creating memories with Familia! You taking your grand-son too?


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up az wats going down today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Hell Yeah Homie! That's what it's all about, during the Holidays, sharing good times and creating memories with Familia! You taking your grand-son too?


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Had a great time at the Rollerz Only Show! It was firme chatting it up Rollin, Luna , Art Buck and Clay. :yes:










Yes i took the pic. :biggrin:

More pic's to come! And coming soon video from the show with a awsome shout out from ours truly.... Luna! Your a pro bro!:thumbsup:


TODAY!!!!










Have a great & Safe Sunday...:angel:_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

roll kall whos rolln 2 this IMPERIALS WILL B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

WANNA THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE THE CARL HAYDEN SHOW A SUCCESS OVER 200 ENTRIES WOW!!!! THAT INCLUDED BIKES , TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES , PEDAL CARS , SPECIAL INTERST, RACE CARS DUBS AND LOTS OF CLEAN LOW RIDERS , SPECIAL THANKS TO THE 3 DJ'S, RAY FROM GROUPE CC, DEMENTED MARCOS AND JOSE CORTEZ KEPT THE CROWD DANCING AND ENTERTEINMENT ACTS AZTECA DANCERS, RAPPERS, BREAKDANCERS ,SINGERS COMEDIANS, ALSO SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR PTA GROUP FOR HAVING SOME KICK ASS HOMEMADE COMIDA ,OUR PRINCIPAL FOR LETTING USE THE SCHOOL CAMPUS..AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT SOMEHOW MADE THIS EVENT ONE TO REMEMBER ,,,ALREADY PLANNING NEXT YEAR'S....SEE YOU NEXT NOVEMBER 2013


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

south side locos said:


> WANNA THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE THE CARL HAYDEN SHOW A SUCCESS OVER 200 ENTRIES WOW!!!! THAT INCLUDED BIKES , TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES , PEDAL CARS , SPECIAL INTERST, RACE CARS DUBS AND LOTS OF CLEAN LOW RIDERS , SPECIAL THANKS TO THE 3 DJ'S, RAY FROM GROUPE CC, DEMENTED MARCOS AND JOSE CORTEZ KEPT THE CROWD DANCING AND ENTERTEINMENT ACTS AZTECA DANCERS, RAPPERS, BREAKDANCERS ,SINGERS COMEDIANS, ALSO SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR PTA GROUP FOR HAVING SOME KICK ASS HOMEMADE COMIDA ,OUR PRINCIPAL FOR LETTING USE THE SCHOOL CAMPUS..AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT SOMEHOW MADE THIS EVENT ONE TO REMEMBER ,,,ALREADY PLANNING NEXT YEAR'S....SEE YOU NEXT NOVEMBER 2013


Thanks for the invite! We did pretty good over! Thanks for the support!:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> roll kall whos rolln 2 this IMPERIALS WILL B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!


Lowrider Style will be there! And it was great to meet El Dog! :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Big props to all the Riderz who supported the Rollerz Only CC! Here go acouple of pic's! Car Clubs come 1st! :thumbsup:























































The rest are going on our website. Video coming soon...._


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

CutlassLowRider said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice looking cutlass


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Slint breeze cc will be in the house


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Hell Yeah Homie! That's what it's all about, during the Holidays, sharing good times and creating memories with Familia! You taking your grand-son too?


i think so.... it shud be great time.... tonite my son gets his first home pass..... 1-1/2 hours to come home with his counselor and shake da spot,,,, he dont know ,,, and his girl i invited her over for dinner and a movie,,, and she dont know his comin to visit...... so they are both gonna be surprised,,, cool part is my son knows shes coming to bring my grandson to spend da evening with me, so when da counselor tells him to mount up,,, hes already gonna know that shes gonna be there...... :h5:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i think so.... it shud be great time.... tonite my son gets his first home pass..... 1-1/2 hours to come home with his counselor and shake da spot,,,, he dont know ,,, and his girl i invited her over for dinner and a movie,,, and she dont know his comin to visit...... so they are both gonna be surprised,,, cool part is my son knows shes coming to bring my grandson to spend da evening with me, so when da counselor tells him to mount up,,, hes already gonna know that shes gonna be there...... :h5:


Sounds like a Good Time! Enjoy yourself, My Brudda!


----------



## VROC 66BIRD (May 26, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Lowrider Style will be there! And it was great to meet El Dog! :cheesy:


.L.I.F.E. cc will be there supporting are brothers and sisters in Lowrider community.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

CutlassLowRider said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Very clean, I like that


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Selling an alpine indash dvd.model ina-w910.brand spankin new in box.. paid 1200 have receipt.. $500 obo ... pm me. Or possible trade for work


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


87CADDY said:


>


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


87CADDY said:


>


_Lowrider Style CC will be there! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:





_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Roach Hydros said:


> :wave:



Yo !! see if you can find me some 1978 cutlass
grills ...1978 ..1978 ..1978 ........ LOL >;0)


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> Selling an alpine indash dvd.model ina-w910.brand spankin new in box.. paid 1200 have receipt.. $500 obo ... pm me. Or possible trade for work


Would you trade for NEW group 31s 925cca?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Would you trade for NEW group 31s 925cca?


how many


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Got 3 on hand


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> how many


:wave:Nice rapping with at the store homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here go acouple of pic's from the Carl Hayden Show! 























































Please have a great day.....:angel:_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Got 3 on hand


Hmm.. maybe if u had 72 volts worth, I also have aused kenwood excelon dnx6020 for 300::: I'm realyy tryin to cash it out


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:Nice rapping with at the store homie!


Same here homie, always good to see a fellow rider


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Click this bar to view the full image.



















Click this bar to view the full image.



















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 700x563 and weights 136KB.














































Click this bar to view the full image.



















Click this bar to view the full image.



















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 593x600 and weights 65KB.



















Click this bar to view the full image.





































Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

happy thanksgiving to all of you. From the silent breeze fam


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Same Thang...
Happy Thanksgiving to all AZ SIDE from Bullet and da rest of CLASSICS CC/ G-TOWN!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


oldschool wayz said:


> happy thanksgiving to all of you. From the silent breeze fam


:thumbsup:


bullet50 said:


> Same Thang...
> Happy Thanksgiving to all AZ SIDE from Bullet and da rest of CLASSICS CC/ G-TOWN!!


_gm az familia.... :wave:


Today!

_










_And from us to you ...... :angel:

_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

From low rider style CC say happy thanksgiving
to all the car clubs in Arizona this is Eugene homies


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all from my family to yours be safe this holiday


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

so i have a special request if it is allowed 
we all know the holidays are here and i know in he past some car clubs would sponsor a fam for Christmas 
well i was wondering if some one can help my 4 boys have a grate Christmas i was injured at work an cant work so cant afford to get my boys any thing
i have tryed everything i can think of to try and get some help with no luck let me know if anyone can help
call or text 602-397-5676 joe


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

customiced said:


> so i have a special request if it is allowed
> we all know the holidays are here and i know in he past some car clubs would sponsor a fam for Christmas
> well i was wondering if some one can help my 4 boys have a grate Christmas i was injured at work an cant work so cant afford to get my boys any thing
> i have tryed everything i can think of to try and get some help with no luck let me know if anyone can help
> call or text 602-397-5676 joe


Look up Knights Image carclub on facebook , Lets Talk :0)..


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

HAPPY THANGIVING TO ALL .....stay slow&low homies jus got out here from ohio about three mth ago and love it been lookin at a few 68impala/caprice for next year cant wait to start coming to some of yall shows


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Look up Knights Image carclub on facebook , Lets Talk :0)..


Thanks !!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Look up Knights Image carclub on facebook , Lets Talk :0)..


Glendale
chapter low rider style cc can help you this Eugene


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm in Mesa for the weekend...anything going on?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

72 kutty said:


> I'm in Mesa for the weekend...anything going on?


There's a show on Saturday at El Prado park in Phoenix


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

SHAMROCK said:


> HAPPY THANGIVING TO ALL .....stay slow&low homies jus got out here from ohio about three mth ago and love it been lookin at a few 68impala/caprice for next year cant wait to start coming to some of yall shows


Welcome to AZ homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

GONE TIP'N said:


> There's a show on Saturday at El Prado park in Phoenix


Cool.. might have to check that out before I head back to LV


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

customiced said:


> so i have a special request if it is allowed
> we all know the holidays are here and i know in he past some car clubs would sponsor a fam for Christmas
> well i was wondering if some one can help my 4 boys have a grate Christmas i was injured at work an cant work so cant afford to get my boys any thing
> i have tryed everything i can think of to try and get some help with no luck let me know if anyone can help
> call or text 602-397-5676 joe


May god bless u and ur family send me a text 
On the thing they like and I will get with Santa
Don't worry homie


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

customiced said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all from my family to yours be safe this holiday


X 64


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

what up homies hope you guys are having a good thanksgiving and some brews!!!

dont forget


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Welcome to AZ homie


THANX HOMIE ....I cant wait to hit the seen out here in phoenix


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> From low rider style CC say happy thanksgiving
> to all the car clubs in Arizona this is Eugene homies


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:angel:


customiced said:


> so i have a special request if it is allowed
> we all know the holidays are here and i know in he past some car clubs would sponsor a fam for Christmas
> well i was wondering if some one can help my 4 boys have a grate Christmas i was injured at work an cant work so cant afford to get my boys any thing
> i have tryed everything i can think of to try and get some help with no luck let me know if anyone can help
> call or text 602-397-5676 joe


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Look up Knights Image carclub on facebook , Lets Talk :0)..


:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> Glendale
> chapter low rider style cc can help you this Eugene


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_





:worship:


72 kutty said:


> I'm in Mesa for the weekend...anything going on?


_Welcome to AZ Carnal! This vato is one of the best photograghers in the business homie's! Look out for us at this show this weekend! :biggrin:










Here go a few of his pic's....





































All i can say is "Firme"....:thumbsup:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

LMFAO !!!!! ... Haaaaaa !


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL !! Weasel , Joseph , and Joaquin ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WestSide !!! Knights !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Team Jackass !!! 2012/... Fo Life !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Yay Yay !!


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:


Wow thanks to all those that can help our boys have a wonderfull Christmas 
Thanks to Knights Image, Lowrider Styles, and my Big Homie 64 Joe 
Of South Phoenix


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

customiced said:


> so i have a special request if it is allowed
> we all know the holidays are here and i know in he past some car clubs would sponsor a fam for Christmas
> well i was wondering if some one can help my 4 boys have a grate Christmas i was injured at work an cant work so cant afford to get my boys any thing
> i have tryed everything i can think of to try and get some help with no luck let me know if anyone can help
> call or text 602-397-5676 joe


 qvo joe. Im gona say a prayer for u n urz. N well see wat comes about. Get well homie. 
Art Loks 
IFFI


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> qvo joe. Im gona say a prayer for u n urz. N well see wat comes about. Get well homie.
> Art Loks
> IFFI


Thanks a lot bro I appreciate the prayers we all do maybe we will see u all December 1st at the show n shine


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

customiced said:


> Thanks a lot bro I appreciate the prayers we all do maybe we will see u all tomorrow at the show n shine


Coo i shud be out there.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ILL B SURE 2 SALUTE U BILLY!


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Coo i shud be out there.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Coo i shud be out there.


Sorry I had the dates wrong I will be at the show n shine on December 1st not this weekend but hopefully I we will see u then


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone know anyone that needs a parking pass for the rams vs cards game? I have a purple parking pass for sale $15.00. Text or call 6232215261


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










First pic from the show! Happening now! Looks like its gonna be a good one! :thumbsup:










The 1st three are ours.....:yes:_


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hit the show real quick on the way back to LV and got to meet a few folks. Here's one from today. I have a few more I'll post later.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Another one from today


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

72 kutty said:


> Another one from today


Is that a fast back cut into a convertible or a custom cut into a convertible ?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

its a fastback cut into a convertible! wheres your 63 homie?


ENCINAS said:


> Is that a fast back cut into a convertible or a custom cut into a convertible ?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> its a fastback cut into a convertible! wheres your 63 homie?


Thanks man, I never seen one cut always wondered what one would look like cut, 63 it's at home I'm working on a project , that back seat isn't that from a 67, that's the 2nd 68 with a 67 back seat seen one at a car show with 67 speedometer


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ed1983 said:


> its a fastback cut into a convertible! wheres your 63 homie?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


72 kutty said:


> Hit the show real quick on the way back to LV and got to meet a few folks. Here's one from today. I have a few more I'll post later.





72 kutty said:


> Another one from today


Thanks for the luv Carnal! Great pic's as always! :worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Please have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

At south plaza


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to thank Everyone for coming out to the the Show n Shine
yesterday hopefully we can make it an annual event.

The Imperials c.c
Idenity c.c
Showtime c.c
Phoenix Riderz c.c
Low Rider Style c.c
Silent Breeze c.c
La familia c.c
Phoenix Prime c.c
Life c.c
Aritzlan c.c
And all the solo riders and bikes ''thankyou'' again.


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

I will post more later this week.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Go RAMS! Keep the Cards on thier loosing streak. Rams all day!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> ILL B SURE 2 SALUTE U BILLY!


Ed didnt make it out backs fuckin wit me so i been on meds, wanna be good to go for our show next week. And ill be takin gang a pics so see u there carnal!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

customiced said:


> Sorry I had the dates wrong I will be at the show n shine on December 1st not this weekend but hopefully I we will see u then


Coo big joe i didnt make it. But i will be there next week. :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


eledog said:


> I want to thank Everyone for coming out to the the Show n Shine
> yesterday hopefully we can make it an annual event.
> 
> The Imperials c.c
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


eledog said:


> I will post more later this week.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

A few pic's from the Cruise 4 Tot's....














































Thanks for all your support! :thumbsup:_


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

went to the show on saturday at el prado park, fairly good turn out, got to catch up with a couple of homies, got asked a few times where my datsun pick up was, good to see you all out there, had a good time catchin up, thx you all


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

used kenwood dnx 6020ex dvd navi... in mesa.. 

300 obo ..


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> View attachment 573469
> 
> used kenwood dnx 6020ex dvd navi... in mesa..
> 
> 300 obo ..




Are you getting a new one?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

eledog said:


> I want to thank Everyone for coming out to the the Show n Shine
> yesterday hopefully we can make it an annual event.
> 
> The Imperials c.c
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Couple more pics...only stayed for a little while and then headed back to Vegas


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

72 kutty said:


> Couple more pics...only stayed for a little while and then headed back to Vegas


Nice pics!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

eledog said:


> I want to thank Everyone for coming out to the the Show n Shine
> yesterday hopefully we can make it an annual event.
> 
> The Imperials c.c
> ...


Cool little show , liked the beer trophy!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


72 kutty said:


> Couple more pics...only stayed for a little while and then headed back to Vegas


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia! :wave:

















_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

72 kutty said:


> Couple more pics...only stayed for a little while and then headed back to Vegas


Nice pics!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP AZ! THIS SATURDAY THE "CLUBS FOR CLAUS" TOY DRIVE IS GOING DOWN IN GLENDALE. HERE IS THE UPDATED FLYER ALONG WITH MAPS TO THE EVENT. DJ MIDNIGHT IN THE MIX & IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT. BRING OUT YOUR CARS, TRUCKS, BOMBS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, HOT RODS, RAT RODS, MINI TRUCKS, EUROS, DUBS AND ESPECIALLY YOUR FAMILY TO THIS EVENT AND, HELP THE "CLUBS FOR CLAUS" MAKE A CHILDS HOLIDAY A LOT MORE SPECIAL THIS YEAR. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. 




























BEER PERMIT: NO GLASS CONTAINERS!


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts

And show off your Beautiful Rides


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

az71monte said:


> Are you getting a new one?


Yezzir..


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> WHATS UP AZ! THIS SATURDAY THE "CLUBS FOR CLAUS" TOY DRIVE IS GOING DOWN IN GLENDALE. HERE IS THE UPDATED FLYER ALONG WITH MAPS TO THE EVENT. DJ MIDNIGHT IN THE MIX & IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT. BRING OUT YOUR CARS, TRUCKS, BOMBS, BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, HOT RODS, RAT RODS, MINI TRUCKS, EUROS, DUBS AND ESPECIALLY YOUR FAMILY TO THIS EVENT AND, HELP THE "CLUBS FOR CLAUS" MAKE A CHILDS HOLIDAY A LOT MORE SPECIAL THIS YEAR. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a great cause come out and join us. And remember everything you donate goes directly to a needy family. These clubs and members are pulling money directly out of their pockets to help fund this event and to make sure enough toys, food and drinks are purchased. No kick backs are going back to clubs or members.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody looking for a Dually? I have a buddy that is selling his. I believe it's a mid-late 80's with the extended cab. Body is in REALLY good shape, runs REALLY good. Would be a BAD ass truck.

I'll post pics in a bit.....asking $2500


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Identity Original said:


> It's a great cause come out and join us. And remember everything you donate goes directly to a needy family. These clubs and members are pulling money directly out of their pockets to help fund this event and to make sure enough toys, food and drinks are purchased. No kick backs are going back to clubs or members.


sounds good count me inn


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I use to have the VHS! LOL! 





_


----------



## purple86 (Oct 14, 2012)

wat up homies where is that event wat time n where ?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up Az!:drama:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> What's up Az!:drama:


What up Mr Buck


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Identity Original said:


> It's a great cause come out and join us. And remember everything you donate goes directly to a needy family. These clubs and members are pulling money directly out of their pockets to help fund this event and to make sure enough toys, food and drinks are purchased. No kick backs are going back to clubs or members.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> What's up Az!:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here go a few more pic's of the "Cruise 4 Tots".... :thumbsup:














































And here is the rewards for our efforts....










Great job AZ! :h5:_


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _I use to have the VHS! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man..... Movies have came a long way........:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man..... Movies have came a long way........:roflmao:


Yeah homie! Id like to time portal back to that time and get stuck there! lol!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> What up Mr Buck


What is up Loco!:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> What is up Loco!:thumbsup:


Not much bud, work work pay bills and more work how about you


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up....










Everyone have safe day! :angel:_


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone looking for 22s hit me up


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

wuz up buck's uffin:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

wuz up juan :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

A mi gusto 97 said:


> wuz up juan :thumbsup:



what's up, you going to the event this weekend it's for a good cause should be a good turn out


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

some may say it's too soon, but Fawk it their playing xmas music already get into the spirit everyone happy holidays from ENCINAS, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE LIVE IT TO THE FULLEST


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]*All Car Clubs and Solo Riders welcome to come out and show some support! Car Wash This Saturday at Discount Tire at 73rd Ave and Indian School Rd.
Also on Sunday Car Wash will be held at 43rd Ave and Thomas at OReilly's Auto Parts Hope you can make it out and support! **:h5:

Funds will be used for funeral expenses. Thanks to everyone in advance for your support!*​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1949Packard said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will spread the word! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_
_








_
_







_










_


















_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Up early cause i got to work but Lowrider Style will be there! Good luck to the all the Riderz and have a safe Saturday! :angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

On behalf of IDENTITY C.C., i wud just like to say thank u, 2 Slow Lane(az & cali),Dukes,The Few,Old Memories,Classics, car clubs, for bringin the az side together again to put so many smiles on so many faces,kids first and foremost, moms,dads,nanas,tatas,tias,tios, cuzins,etc.....was a great feeling to know wat we were doing was really appreciated, GENUINELY. 
WAS ,AS ALWAYS A GREAT TIME.

ONE PIC OF MANY TO COME. 
AZ SIDE TO DA TOP!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

PIKS!PIKS!PIKS!


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> On behalf of IDENTITY C.C., i wud just like to say thank u, 2 Slow Lane(az & cali),Dukes,The Few,Old Memories,Classics, car clubs, for bringin the az side together again to put so many smiles on so many faces,kids first and foremost, moms,dads,nanas,tatas,tias,tios, cuzins,etc.....was a great feeling to know wat we were doing was really appreciated, GENUINELY.
> WAS ,AS ALWAYS A GREAT TIME.
> 
> ONE PIC OF MANY TO COME.
> AZ SIDE TO DA TOP!


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

I would like to say thanks to every one from my family


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

customiced said:


> I would like to say thanks to every one from my family


Big joe. Good to see u today. Sorry i didnt get to chop it up witj u. But if u noticef. I was put on blast alot by djthickthighs. N u know me im like a fugitive ay da shows always on da run.


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Big joe. Good to see u today. Sorry i didnt get to chop it up witj u. But if u noticef. I was put on blast alot by djthickthighs. N u know me im like a fugitive ay da shows always on da run.



STFU ART......FUCKEN CHI CHI BABY......WHO FED YO ASS???...I HAD EVERY RIGHT TO PUT YOU ON BLAST....LOL....ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...YOU GUYS DID A WONDERFUL THING YESTERDAY...HAD A GREAT TIME, LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING THIS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR...........AND YOU WERENT CALLING ME DJ THICK THIGHS DA OTHER DAY WAS YA??.....LOL........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!* Sunday Car Wash will be held at 43rd Ave and Thomas at OReilly's Auto Parts Hope you can make it out and support! **:h5:

Funds will be used for funeral expenses. Thanks to everyone in advance for your support!

*







​

Great pic! :thumbsup:


Here goes a few we took.... :biggrin:





































Not the best quality but greatly appreciated! Besides iam sure Art took some bad ass pic's. :yes:_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS GREAT DAY!!! THE PLAN IS TO HAVE IT EVERY YEAR! SEEING THE KIDS FACES WHEN THEY GOT A GIFT WAS AWESOME! WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS HOW PROUD I AM TO THE CLUBS THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN AND THE MANY PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT AND DONATED! WHAT A GREAT DAY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to found out were the car wash at so low rider style CC Glendale chapter can support other car clubs doin car wash


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

Next Saturday Dec 8th Mark Your Calenders Everyone


Hope everyone can come out have a Good Times have a few Laughs and help us Raise Money to Buy the less Fortunate Children some Gifts


And show off your Beautiful Rides


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up Arizona what going down today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> What up Arizona what going down today


*Sunday Car Wash will be held at 43rd Ave and Thomas at OReilly's Auto Parts Hope you can make it out and support! :h5:*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Was a nice turnout


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

All them kids looked like they was lootin.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Rollin out.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Cold chillin


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

D.J. Midnite said:


> STFU ART......FUCKEN CHI CHI BABY......WHO FED YO ASS???...I HAD EVERY RIGHT TO PUT YOU ON BLAST....LOL....ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...YOU GUYS DID A WONDERFUL THING YESTERDAY...HAD A GREAT TIME, LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING THIS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR...........AND YOU WERENT CALLING ME DJ THICK THIGHS DA OTHER DAY WAS YA??.....LOL........


Nuff said.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Testin out the bikes before givin em to da kids. People of walmart.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Trailer with the girls toys.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

It was packed wit kids.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Santa doin his thang.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Alright Az!!!! :cheesy:

We got the "Rollerz Only CC Show & Shine" pic's on our website! :thumbsup:


Here's your link:
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html














_Here the video homie's! 






Goodtimes!!!! :yes:_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Alright Az!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> We got the "Rollerz Only CC Show & Shine" pic's on our website! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Cool pics


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Alright Az!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> We got the "Rollerz Only CC Show & Shine" pic's on our website! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Cool pics


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Cold chillin


Mr Buck busted downing a beer their in the pic


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Cool pics


Thank you carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:


_Coming up!_ :yes:










_Supporting Car Clubs through the power of the Internet!_ :h5:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Unity Car Club will be throwing a toy drive this Sunday the 9th of December starting at 11am at Marivue Park(55th Ave & Osborn). It's for the kids that attended the Cartwright School District. Please come on out with the rides and toys and help put smiles on some kids faces.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Real good seeing and meeting a lot of you at the car show this weekend


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Good Mornin OG-AZSIDE>>> here is the first of mamny many pics!!!!! enjoy!!! keep checkin in cuz they will be coming as i get a chance!!!! thx
ART LOKS 
IDENTITY C.C.
IFFI:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

busted the city worker doin graffiti!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

this kid won the first raffle,,,, A BRAND NEW BIKE!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:cheesy:nice too see alot of gente checkin out the og-az side....:thumbsup:. 
:h5:i often wonder if its cuz all the pics i take.:dunno:....

well if it is..... then keep checkin in cuz i got bout 300 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Firme Pics Mr.Loks. Keep em coming,Homeboy!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Firme Pics Mr.Loks. Keep em coming,Homeboy!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok now were startin to get to the good part..... the fruits of our labor....... the kids theeeeeee kiiiiiiiiiiddddddddsssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice pics homie


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Good pictures!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job Lok's


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice weekend took the bike for a ride


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._ :wave:




_Great pic's Art!_ :thumbsup:




_
Again if you have'nt seen this video you got to see Luna doing a great job doing a shout at this show!_ :biggrin:






_Also this one's for you Al...._ :thumbsup:









_
Nice trunk homie!_ :yes:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

* UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *











COME AND JOIN US AND DONATE AN UNWRAPPED TOY(s) OR SCHOOL SUPPLIES TO HELP OUT UNFORTUNATE CHILDREN TO MAKE THIS CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD REASON TO KICK BACK AND ALSO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY

SUNDAY DECEMBER 09, 2012 @ MARYVIEW PARK
55 ave and Osborn 11am- 5pm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics Art!!

------

A dude I work with has this for sale, $2k OBO.

These dually's look BAD ASS when layed out......PM me directly if interested, I'll get you his number


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Trying to help the butcher at my neighborhood frys. He's looking for someone to bag his 71 ford f100.. he wants to tuck 24s.. pm some phone nbrs of shops or backyard boogies..


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Trailer Park Customs at Auto Culture!! USO James!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GREAT PICS LOCS!! THE PICS OF ALL THE KIDS SAYS IT ALL!!

GREAT EVENT!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave::thumbsup:


Ben'sCustomWheels said:


> * UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Another pic from the Rollerz Show.....



















Peace....:angel:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

unity_mike said:


> Unity Car Club will be throwing a toy drive this Sunday the 9th of December starting at 11am at Marivue Park(55th Ave & Osborn). It's for the kids that attended the Cartwright School District. Please come on out with the rides and toys and help put smiles on some kids faces.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

WHO HITTIN UP THE GANGSTER SQUAD PREVIEW THIS MONDAY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Good looking out Mando!



This one's for the homie's!










Check out the patterns on that car!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> GREAT PICS LOCS!! THE PICS OF ALL THE KIDS SAYS IT ALL!!
> 
> GREAT EVENT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> GREAT PICS LOCS!! THE PICS OF ALL THE KIDS SAYS IT ALL!!
> 
> GREAT EVENT!!


its like they were lootin and chit!!! it was great!!!
View attachment 577764


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> GREAT PICS LOCS!! THE PICS OF ALL THE KIDS SAYS IT ALL!!
> 
> GREAT EVENT!!


its like they were lootin and chit!!!! it was great!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

great pics loks!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok story time kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








i just want to take a second to reflect on what this whole day was about,,, THE KIDS!
Well turns out that this kid right here that one the first bike,,, was getting picked on at the school in that same very neighborhood.
Sad part it was by da principle and his teacher.
This info came to me from a friend that used to wrk at that same school. She said that it was awesome to see what we had done and that this kid is actually a very good kid, and had no reason to be getting picked on by his principle and teacher, AND THAT SHE WAS HAPPY HE WON THE BIKE..
Well we as adults are the ones that set the bar,,, you act a fool you get treated a foo.... and kids are like sponges they soak up info all day.
So what im gettin at is that this here kid was getting picked on by school staff,,the ones that are intrusted with our childeren to give them a good education,,, granted not every school , nor kid, nor staff member is the same,,,, just as no 2 lowriders or clubs or club members are the same.
My point is that it is not our job to judge any kid when we are in a point of authority,... some of these kids come from a broken homes,, and worse case scenarios are unbelieveable.
So as this kid was leavin,, i hit him up if he won the bike, and he was all smiles and was like yeah,,, i said let me get a pic,,, and why wasnt he riding it....???
He said cause it will get messed up... well it was a brand new bike it had a pamplet instuction booklet hangin from the seat so he didnt want to mess the book up. Now what does dat tell ya....i wudd ripped dat chit off and road dat bad boyee!!
Well me and Ruben from Dukes told him "TAKE DAT MUG OFF!!!!" so me and Ruben grabbed the bike and took off the seat and ripped it off and gave it to him and told him ride brudda ride!!!! he said thanks and took off..said he was gonna take it home and come back,,,,,,well he did come back,,, but with his cousins and other kids!!!!!
so the kid cruised around and rode around,,,, after awhile he came back, and chopped it up for a bit,,,,, see this lil chat was moments u can buy..... he started talkin to me and he asked me 
"who are you guys and why are you giving all this tuff away for free??

i told him ,,,mijo,, we are just a bunch of people that love lowriders and cars and trucks of all types,,,,, and we just want to give in the spirit of xmas... that we all came together to bring smiles to a bunch of kids we never met , just like you winning the bike.... he smiled..


he asked about the cars ,,, where did you buy em at??
i said alot of these people have took years to put some of these cars together,,, they work hard to save money and as they get money they fix something on the car,,,paint , interior, tires whells, lifts,,,etc,,,,,,, and that wat he is really looking at is working hard to get something you want in life!!!
Just like today i told him......we all are workin very hard together to be able to put smiles on alot of you kids,,, and i think we are doin a good job....he said "yeah u guys are doin a good job"

well we chatted more bout cars trucks and stuff, small talk,,,,,, he even let me ride his bike to go to the restroom!!!!!

WHAT IM SAYIN IS,,, LOOK AT THE PICTURE AGAIN,,,,, AND LOOK AT THE SMILE ON A KID THAT WAS GETTING PICKED ON AT SCHOOL BY STAFF MEMBERS,,,,, DONT YOU THINK HE GONNA HATE SCHOOL CUZ OF DA STAFF....

ONE THING I DO KNOW IS THAT THERE IS ALOT OF FAMILYS AND ESPECIALLY THIS KID ,THAT ARE GONNA BE TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDERS ,,,,,,,FOR A GOOD LIL SPELL!:thumbsup:

ART LOKS IDENTITY CAR CLUB!


AZ SIDE TO DA TOP!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> great pics loks!


thanks boss it was a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ok story time kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 577789
> 
> 
> ...


Man I don't really take the time to read this much or that long of a story but when I started I got sucked in and was like what school does he go to so I can set that principal strait but then I though to myself I'm glad that kid out of all the kids he won the first bike and glad you guys helped him out Loks props I'm glad and proud of everyone who made this event happen and as a person who attended and helped out I'm glad to have part of this event props to everyone I know and seen the difrence we made made a big difrence, I've seen nothing but positive come out of the Lowrider community I met a couple of new friends out their TTT


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Man I don't really take the time to read this much or that long of a story but when I started I got sucked in and was like what school does he go to so I can set that principal strait but then I though to myself I'm glad that kid out of all the kids he won the first bike and glad you guys helped him out Loks props I'm glad and proud of everyone who made this event happen and as a person who attended and helped out I'm glad to have part of this event props to everyone I know and seen the difrence we made made a big difrence, I've seen nothing but positive come out of the Lowrider community I met a couple of new friends out their TTT


badass im speechless bro proud of everyone who made this possible


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Man I don't really take the time to read this much or that long of a story but when I started I got sucked in and was like what school does he go to so I can set that principal strait but then I though to myself I'm glad that kid out of all the kids he won the first bike and glad you guys helped him out Loks props I'm glad and proud of everyone who made this event happen and as a person who attended and helped out I'm glad to have part of this event props to everyone I know and seen the difrence we made made a big difrence, I've seen nothing but positive come out of the Lowrider community I met a couple of new friends out their TTT


ya bro when the girl told me that i was like wow, cuz she is super cool. I know peeps dont like to read but this was the epitome of the day. That lil dude is gona brag that he had some lowrider friends, me n ruben from dukes and a couple other vatos that were there. He kicked it wih us for a good minute. Enuff time to hear him say.....

"Man when i grow up im work hard ,save my money and get me a lowrider truck like my uncles"
:tears:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Flyer by BIGMANDOAZ Designs.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

* UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *











COME AND JOIN US AND DONATE AN UNWRAPPED TOY(s) OR SCHOOL SUPPLIES TO HELP OUT UNFORTUNATE CHILDREN TO MAKE THIS CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD REASON TO KICK BACK AND ALSO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY

SUNDAY DECEMBER 09, 2012 @ MARYVIEW PARK
55 ave and Osborn 11am- 5pm


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

* UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *











COME AND JOIN US AND DONATE AN UNWRAPPED TOY(s) OR SCHOOL SUPPLIES TO HELP OUT UNFORTUNATE CHILDREN TO MAKE THIS CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD REASON TO KICK BACK AND ALSO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY

SUNDAY DECEMBER 09, 2012 @ MARYVIEW PARK
55 ave and Osborn 11am- 5pm


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^whos this guy?^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> ^^^^^^^^whos this guy?^^^^^^^^^^


Ben da cable guy!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just want to give BIG PROPS to all the Car Clubs participating in all the Toy Drives! Great job AZ! :h5:










Because we care....:angel:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_More Throphys! Peddles cars have been added! :thumbsup:










United we can make a difference....:angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok now look at this family(s) if they didnt go home happy i dont know then!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plus they ate and drinks!!!!! man wat a day!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

thee aftermath,,,,,, :run:after all the toys were dished out,,,we all took a deep breath!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

OVER 450 PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELL PARTY PEOPLE,,,, THAT IS ALL I HAVE,,, I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE DAY,, I TRY TO MAKE IT FEEL LIKE YOU WERE THERE,,, I ESPECIALLY TOOK THESE PICS FOR MY HOMIE BILLY OVERSEAS,,,, AND HOPE HE GETS TO SHOW SOME HIS FELLOW BROTHERS OUT THERE ALONGSIDE HIM!!!

AND TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS DUKES,SLOW LANE,SOPHISTICATED FEW, OLD MEMORIES ,CLASSICS,AND OF COURSE IDENTITY FAM,,, AND TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS DAY,, NOT SO MUCH AS US BUT THE WHOLE DAY FOR THE KIDS,,, AND TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,,, THANKS WE MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE THIS YEAR FOR ALOT OF FAMILYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ART LOKS 
A VERY PROUD 
IDENTITY CAR CLUB MEMBER!!
IFFI

AND IM :sprint:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THANK YOU ART LOKS !!! GREAT JOB!! IF YOU WERENT THERE....... I THINK YOU WERE NOW!! AZ SIDE DOING IT BIG!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> THANK YOU ART LOKS !!! GREAT JOB!! IF YOU WERENT THERE....... I THINK YOU WERE NOW!! AZ SIDE DOING IT BIG!!


Thx boss. Salutes and beers are greatly appreciated


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Pretty awesome pics Loks! Good job!!! :bowrofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> Pretty awesome pics Loks! Good job!!! :bowrofl:


Thx mr buck. U know if im there im gona have pics!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events....:thumbsup:
_

_







_










_









_* UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *











COME AND JOIN US AND DONATE AN UNWRAPPED TOY(s) OR SCHOOL SUPPLIES TO HELP OUT UNFORTUNATE CHILDREN TO MAKE THIS CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD REASON TO KICK BACK AND ALSO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY

SUNDAY DECEMBER 09, 2012 @ MARYVIEW PARK
55 ave and Osborn 11am- 5pm 

_


















_Phoenix Riderz Annual New Years Day Picnic! 
January 1, 2013
















































_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave: where u been at breh


aztecsef1 said:


> TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

So wats da word wiff MAJESTICS GIG MANANA. WHOS GOIN.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










In the Eastside....










Have a nice & safe day! :angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:......................:finger:...................:wave:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider style CC Glendale chapter and phx chapter had a good day at majesties toy drive


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

:ninja:Somebody gotta take the shift. WAZZUP Az


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ok story time kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 577789
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

In the Eastside...










_In the Westside....

* UNITY CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE *











COME AND JOIN US AND DONATE AN UNWRAPPED TOY(s) OR SCHOOL SUPPLIES TO HELP OUT UNFORTUNATE CHILDREN TO MAKE THIS CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD REASON TO KICK BACK AND ALSO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY

SUNDAY DECEMBER 09, 2012 @ MARYVIEW PARK
55 ave and Osborn 11am- 5pm 

_









Everyone please safe out there....:angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Good Afternoon ......................:finger:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

There is no woman alive , that can take my mamas place .
:angel: Love you mom , I miss you :angel:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Smile !! Inez ... your on layitlow.com .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Our Next Knights President ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

CutlassLowRider said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:h5:.....N I C E !!!!


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> Thank you!:thumbsup:


Hello Mr. Buck


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Our Next Knights President ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


eledog said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here go a few pic of the Majestic Toy Drive! :thumbsup:














































United we can make a difference....:h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Next....









Supporting car clubs through
the power of the Internet....:h5:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> :wave: where u been at breh


Sup Mr Loks just chillin been dead up in here


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Ha ha


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Haha, nice!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup Az


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:H e l l e r !!!!.............................:loco:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

SeeeeeeYaaaaa !!!! ...................:sprint:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here's a video i found of the Majestic's Toy Drive. uffin:






And here wats new!










Cause united we can make a difference....:angel:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Pic from the Intimidations Toy Drive! :thumbsup:










Everyone have a safe day....:angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


What's good Nelly


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....:thumbsup:













































































Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Please take this time to pray for the families who were effected by the Connecticut Tragedy ......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

In the Westside:










In the Eastside:









Please be safe out there....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_More trophys! :thumbsup:










Please help us help the kids.... :angel:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Quickly stopping by i see i have alot of catching up to do!! AZ TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

I'M LOOKING TO BUY A SET OF FENDER TRIM FOR A 1981 CUTLASS
PM ME



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










From our Familia and your.....












Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)

Hop today at taco nazo priest and southern after 6:00 $100 for the hopper with the biggest inches


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!!!! THANKS ART LOKS HOMIE ALMOST HOME, MIGHT MAKE IT BACK FOR NEW YEARS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> AZ TTT!!!! THANKS ART LOKS HOMIE ALMOST HOME, MIGHT MAKE IT BACK FOR NEW YEARS!!!!


Eso mi billy! Ur welcome homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Pic's of the Redeemed Toy Drive....
































































Special thanks to my Glendale & Phoenix Chapter for making all the Toy Drives....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Next....










Please have a safe day....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Its a sad day for the Lowrider Community. Another Brother has fallen. A good friend of mine has past away. Orlie has past away. He will be missed. Our prayers go out to him and his familia.... :angel:












































_


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

RIP to Orlies


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

R.I.P Orlies didn't know him but, did go to his shop a couple of times well respected in the Lowrider world still have some magazines


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

Rest In Peace to Orlies didn't know him but my step dad said he was a cool guy & i got a question to any one willing to help im kinda new to the lowridin scene but as wondering if a a 1983-86 cuttless with a blown head gasket is worth 2500 or should i tell the dude to lower the price or piss off any ideas


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

dumbo_loccs said:


> Rest In Peace to Orlies didn't know him but my step dad said he was a cool guy & i got a question to any one willing to help im kinda new to the lowridin scene but as wondering if a a 1983-86 cuttless with a blown head gasket is worth 2500 or should i tell the dude to lower the price or piss off any ideas


Worth 2000 if you know a good micanic and it be a better deal
If that's the only thing wrong with it, if their not willing to budge have them fix it first then it be worth 2500, just my 2 cents


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Rest in peace Orlie


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

RIP ORLIES


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This was just sent to me....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got this text from Richard president of Phx Classics.....

Update everyone ,the Coca family is asking for support from the lowrider community to bring your rides out on Saturday morning , thay r not shure where the meeting place will be yet, but wanted the word spread to bring your cars out ,as this is what Orlie would have wanted ,more details to come thanks.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP IN PEACE ORLIE:angel:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> R.I.P Orlies didn't know him but, did go to his shop a couple of times well respected in the Lowrider world still have some magazines


Same hear...ku man, sucks to hear ....R.I.P Orlies


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Orlie was cool as shit always willing to help with info and had some great stories from building a 61 rag for mc hammer to eazy e's suzuki samurai. may he rest in piece.


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

RIP Orlie From Brown Society C.C. :angel::angel:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

R.I.P ORLIE FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB PRAYER R WITH U AND UR FAMILY


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

*OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W ON 75TH & ENCANTO. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES.*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Orale Orlie. Rest In Peace Carnal. See u again when i get there. 
Art Loks 
IFFI


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

RIP Orlie


----------



## Angel/Techniques (May 21, 2009)

R I P Mr Orlie a true legend to our lowrider lifestyle, will be missed. Condolences to his Familia.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW RIP ORLIE... MET HIM A COUPLE TIMES VERY COOL PERSON TO TALK TO, A LOWRIDER OG FOR SURE AND WILL BE REMEMBERED BY MANY MANY PEOPLE, MY CONDOLENCES TO THE COCA FAMILY.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ride in Peace Orlie. You have left a mark with all of us in the game! 

Thoughts and Prayers 

from Identity CC Az

:angel::angel:


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

ENCINAS said:


> Worth 2000 if you know a good micanic and it be a better deal
> If that's the only thing wrong with it, if their not willing to budge have them fix it first then it be worth 2500, just my 2 cents


*
well its that and the interior is kinda messed up the front seats are ripped and i think no rims cause the car is sitting on chrome daytons but hes gonna sell them to my step dad for $250 brand new so idk if imma get tires and rims *


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

R I P Orlie :angel:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

R.I.P. Orlie......:angel:


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd like to send out condolences to Orlies family on behalf of me and the whole Silent Breeze! Our brotha has returned home and our prayers are with him and his family! Rest in peace Orlie Coca...


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:angel:R.I.P. BIG OG ORLIE:angel:


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

:angel: R.I.P. BIG OG ORLIE:angel: Our condolences to familia y amigos


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

RIP ..Orlie may god bless ur family


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

dumbo_loccs said:


> *
> well its that and the interior is kinda messed up the front seats are ripped and i think no rims cause the car is sitting on chrome daytons but hes gonna sell them to my step dad for $250 brand new so idk if imma get tires and rims *


2500 for a car with blown head gasket, no wheels and in need of interior? How is the paint? Is it lifted etc?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 583447
> 
> *OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES.*


I'm inn, lets do this hope to see everyone out their


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*
OLD SCHOOL C.C. 
**Will be there to show support!!
T.T.T.
Brothers!
Thanks for the personal invite Mike!
Prayers for all families involved and affected by this tragedy.*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


unity_mike said:


> View attachment 583447
> 
> *OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES.*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

"Pic of the Day" 










Shot by our own OG Felony.... :biggrin:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 583447
> 
> *OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES.*


What is the address of this event?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> What is the address of this event?


75th ave n Encanto.. the west side criuse spot. The A & W parking lot.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

unity_mike said:


> View attachment 583447
> 
> *OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES.*





Lunas64 said:


> 75th ave n Encanto.. the west side criuse spot. The A & W parking lot.


Thanks!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got this from Richard ....

Update everyone ,Orlies family would like to have a Cruz on Saturday at 1:00 pm at Orlies shop 335 n. 25 th ave 85009 and Cruz to a hall thay are getting where thay would like to thank everyone friends family etc. Thay will have food and drinks . Spread the word ,Gracias.


Orlies, viewing will be on Sunday at 2:00 pm at Greenwood cemetery on 27 th ave between vanburen and mcdowell .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

*R.I.P OG ORLIE RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE:tears::tears:*


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> 2500 for a car with blown head gasket, no wheels and in need of interior? How is the paint? Is it lifted etc?


yeah and its okay i wanna repaint it tho and no its all stocked


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

for sale 2000 obo 480 238 8002


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Thanks!


FROM WHERE UR AT BRO, JUST TYPE IN BFE(BUM FUCKED EGYPT) IN THE NAVIGATION SYSTEM, AND BRING A LUNCH,,,CUZ ITS A TREXK FROM U PLAYBOY!


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Does any one know how to get ahold of the tv news stations I think 
That it should be brought to lite the true safety of our kids at 
Mendoza elementary 
My son was jumped by 7 kids in school and it went on the entire school lunch period 
30 min and the school is trying to cover it up if u all know anyone shoot me there 
Number 6023975676


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

View attachment 583447

*OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W ON 75TH & ENCANTO. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES.*


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> I'm inn, lets do this hope to see everyone out their





1949Packard said:


> *
> OLD SCHOOL C.C.
> **Will be there to show support!!
> T.T.T.
> ...





PLANETGETLOW said:


> Thanks!


SEE YA GUYS OUT THEIR.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

HAVENT BEEN IN THIS SPOT FOR A WHILE. NEW JOB. CANT REALLY HAVE TORTAS POPING UP ON MY SCREEN.LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

customiced said:


> Does any one know how to get ahold of the tv news stations I think
> That it should be brought to lite the true safety of our kids at
> Mendoza elementary
> My son was jumped by 7 kids in school and it went on the entire school lunch period
> ...



Just call them bro! Hit up the 3tv website for the number Tell them whats up. They will listen to anyone.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

customiced said:


> Does any one know how to get ahold of the tv news stations I think
> That it should be brought to lite the true safety of our kids at
> Mendoza elementary
> My son was jumped by 7 kids in school and it went on the entire school lunch period
> ...


Pull him from that school ! Not a safe place.


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Art Buck said:


> Pull him from that school ! Not a safe place.


Here is the number to 3tv ( 602 ) 207-3333


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

kidd kandy said:


> View attachment 584153
> View attachment 584154
> View attachment 584156
> View attachment 584157
> ...


damn sounds like a good deal!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


TTT!! RIP.


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

R.I.P Old Friend be safe on your cruse to lowrider heaven!
We will miss u Orlie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famiia.... :wave:

Coming up....










__Orlies, viewing will be on Sunday at 2:00 pm at Greenwood cemetery on 27 th ave between vanburen and mcdowell .:angel:

_*OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W ON 75TH & ENCANTO. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES. :angel:

*
























































_Much love & respect.... :angel:_


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

Are the PHX clubs parading before the fiesta bowl parade again??


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

customiced said:


> Does any one know how to get ahold of the tv news stations I think
> That it should be brought to lite the true safety of our kids at
> Mendoza elementary
> My son was jumped by 7 kids in school and it went on the entire school lunch period
> ...



Damn sorry to hear hope he's ok and you get what your looking for


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody hitting up the Orlie cruise Saturday?


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> damn sounds like a good deal!!


:wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> Are the PHX clubs parading before the fiesta bowl parade again??


We will be! Carolyn sent he paperwork in. We should be god to go


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> We will be! Carolyn sent he paperwork in. We should be god to go


Right on.


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> We will be! Carolyn sent he paperwork in. We should be god to go


When is that parade and how do you get your car in?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody hitting up the Orlie cruise Saturday?


Lowrider Style will be there! :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










I talked to the the familia and they want people to know the Cruise ends at Mr Lucky"s 3660 Grand Ave.
There will be a dinner at 5pm and the whole thing ends at 12 midnight. If you cant make the cruise please come out and enjoy dinner and check out all the Lowriders. uffin:

I found this Teaser Video of a Interview with Orlies but i could'nt find the Interview.:dunno:






_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

gentephx said:


> When is that parade and how do you get your car in?


Hit up Chris Sanchez. (602) 565-2835


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Happening now at the Orlie Coca Tribute Event!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Wish I was there!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

NEW IMAGE @ ORLIES tribute


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Happening now at the Orlie Coca Tribute Event!


Good turnout!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Hit up Chris Sanchez. (602) 565-2835


Thank you mr luna!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Today!

__Orlies, viewing will be on Sunday at 2:00 pm at Greenwood cemetery on 27 th ave between vanburen and mcdowell .:angel:

_*OG AZSIDE CANDLELIGHT VIGIL FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE SANDY HOOK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL SHOOTING. SUNDAY DECEMBER 23, 2012 AT 7PM AT THE A&W ON 75TH & ENCANTO. BRING OUT SOME CANDLES AND RIDES. LETS SAY A PRAYER FOR THE VICTIMS AND THEIR FAMILIES. :angel:








*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here go a few more pic's of the Orlie Coca Tribute.... :angel:




























We started a Topic to honor Orlie Coca. Sort of a Memorial for him where you can post pic's of anything Orlie.uffin:

Here your link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/354515-orlies-fest.html_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Looking for 4 1/2 ton springs new


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

took this video with my phone, its about 1/10th of the cars that were at the cruise


----------



## WestUp! (Dec 24, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas from Encinas to you guys all


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO AZ AND GOD BLESS UR FAMILIES HAVE A BLESSED HOLIDAY.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here go a few pics from the Candlelight visual last night....:angel:




























Prayers go out....:angel:_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Merry Christmas from the Phoenix Riderz!!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas to my AZ brothers!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas from Good Life CC


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS O.G. AZSIDE!!!


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Marry Christmas from Big PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE AZ SIDE FROM THE IDENTITY CC AZ FAMILY!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AZ BROTHERS WISH U ALL A FUN CHRISTMAS WITH FRIENDS N FAMILY N SAFE NEW YRS FROM LA FAMILIA C.C.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## mrandres82 (Dec 25, 2012)

62wildcat said:


> View attachment 585090
> NEW IMAGE @ ORLIES tribute


good job


----------



## mrandres82 (Dec 25, 2012)

what up everybody


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Next...








_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Next...
> 
> ...


ROLL KALL WHO'S ROLLN?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> ROLL KALL WHO'S ROLLN?


Encinas, will be their and I'm dragging teeth out with me inside joke, Probly is going to be the last event for me for awhile I'm going to redo and work on my rides everybody


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Next...
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup: LA FAMILIA WILL BE THERE


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Encinas, will be their and I'm dragging teeth out with me inside joke, Probly is going to be the last event for me for awhile I'm going to redo and work on my rides everybody


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! I NEED 2 GET A KAR! Lol C U UP THERE BUDDY!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> ROLL KALL WHO'S ROLLN?


_Lowrider Style will be there!!!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up....










Supporting car clubs is what we do! :biggrin:_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE! I NEED 2 GET A KAR! Lol C U UP THERE BUDDY!


Kool kool what you looking for maybe I can find something for you man


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

eddie needs to step up to a bomb! waz up homie?


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> Encinas, will be their and I'm dragging teeth out with me inside joke, Probly is going to be the last event for me for awhile I'm going to redo and work on my rides everybody


TEETH!!WHO IS THAT?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BIG E 602 said:


> eddie needs to step up to a bomb! waz up homie?


LOL WUT UP E-DOGG U ROLLN 2 THE RIDERZ PICNIC?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Kool kool what you looking for maybe I can find something for you man


LOOKIN AT A 64 MY HOMIE HAS IN HIS GARAGE WAITING 4 TAX TIME!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

We will see you all out there!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> ROLL KALL WHO'S ROLLN?


IMPERIALS WILL B THERE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....






















*Glendale Majestics 
BBQ & Picnic
January 6, 2013, 11am – 5pm
Holiday Park, 6708 W Meadowbrook Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85033
BYOB (Bring your own BBQ)








*















































Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> LOOKIN AT A 64 MY HOMIE HAS IN HIS GARAGE WAITING 4 TAX TIME!


Sounds like your set good luck you've got 2 more months till taxes come in


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Sounds like your set good luck you've got 2 more months till taxes come in


I KNOW KANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Be part of the Fiesta Bowl PreParade this Saturday December 29th. Bring out your ride for one last cruise in 2012. Meeting at Xavier from 7 to 8 a.m. on 7th St. & Highland Use 16th St. & 12th St. to Highland then over to 7th St. This is a great event bring your familia.​


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

On This Morning Our Brother Scooter Jones passed away of heart failure. As I prayed this morning i couldn't help but break down in tears remember all the good times we shared! People are seasons in our lives and most certainly like the times seasons do pass, but all we can do is enjoy our time with them the best we can. Im saddened that your physically gone but rejoice in knowing that your home with our lord and savior Jesus Christ. We will see each other again my brother! We will cruise once more! May you Rest In Paradise!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Payazo.Funk said:


> On This Morning Our Brother Scooter Jones passed away of heart failure. As I prayed this morning i couldn't help but break down in tears remember all the good times we shared! People are seasons in our lives and most certainly like the times seasons do pass, but all we can do is enjoy our time with them the best we can. Im saddened that your physically gone but rejoice in knowing that your home with our lord and savior Jesus Christ. We will see each other again my brother! We will cruise once more! May you Rest In Paradise!



sorry about your brother homie may he rest in peace from Phoenix car club


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss. Condolence's on behalf of Identity Car Club :angel:


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

R.I.P. brother scooter. you will be miss:tears::tears::tears: SBCC FAM


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Payazo.Funk said:


> On This Morning Our Brother Scooter Jones passed away of heart failure. As I prayed this morning i couldn't help but break down in tears remember all the good times we shared! People are seasons in our lives and most certainly like the times seasons do pass, but all we can do is enjoy our time with them the best we can. Im saddened that your physically gone but rejoice in knowing that your home with our lord and savior Jesus Christ. We will see each other again my brother! We will cruise once more! May you Rest In Paradise!


My condolence to his friends and family sorry for your loss


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Payazo.Funk said:


> On This Morning Our Brother Scooter Jones passed away of heart failure. As I prayed this morning i couldn't help but break down in tears remember all the good times we shared! People are seasons in our lives and most certainly like the times seasons do pass, but all we can do is enjoy our time with them the best we can. Im saddened that your physically gone but rejoice in knowing that your home with our lord and savior Jesus Christ. We will see each other again my brother! We will cruise once more! May you Rest In Paradise!


Rest In Peace My Brother.....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

_Be part of the Fiesta Bowl PreParade this Saturday December 29th. Bring out your ride for one last cruise in 2012. Meeting at Xavier from 7 to 8 a.m. on 7th St. & Highland Use 16th St. & 12th St. to Highland then over to 7th St. This is a great event bring your familia.


----------



## mrandres82 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hay my fellow Az riders. If anybody has DJ midnights number hit me up on a pm. Thanks.


----------



## KROWN ENT.- MC BENER ONE (Dec 2, 2011)

*HEEL'S & WHEEL'S CUSTOM AUTO SHOW @ FOX'S CABARET*









*HEEL'S & WHEEL'S CUSTOM AUTO SHOW @ FOX'S CABARET* 
35TH AVE & INDIAN SCHOOL RD. 
SUNDAY JAN 13TH 2013 4-10PM MOVE IN @ 1PM







*
$500.00 CAR HOP*
*$$ TWERK IT CONTEST$$, *
LIVE MUSIC, LIVE PERFORMANCES, 
LIVE PHOTOSHOOTS SEXY MODELS 

THIS IS A *21 & OVER *EVENT 
LEAVE THE KIDS AT HOME.....

*SHOW UPDATES --> * SEXY MODELS, ARTIST, VENDORS, CAR CLUBS, 
ANY LADIES WANT TO SIGN UP FOR THE TWERK IT BOOTY CONTEST
OR MODEL FOR THIS SHOW GET AT ME


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Here go a few pics from the Parade....










Redeemed CC getting ready....




























Great job Fellas! :thumbsup:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

ANYONE GOING TO 75AV


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

.......:nicoderm:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Sunday


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Happy Sunday


HAPPY SUNDAY HOMIE! C U TUESDAY!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> HAPPY SUNDAY HOMIE! C U TUESDAY!!


Will do


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE AZ!!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy New Year eve


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for loss.....:angel:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Happy new years lowrider family


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone have one of these there willing to sell? Looking to keep my setup all matching


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famlia.... :wave:










Please be safe my Brothers....:angel:
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> Happy new years lowrider family


:wave:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Next...
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Any pics of the lows in the fiesta bowl parade


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HAPPY LATE CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE AZ FAMILY!!! I HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS, I MIGHT SEE SOME OF YOU IF I STOP BY AT ESTRELLA TUESDAY, YUP THAT MEANS I AM BACK IN AZ. AZ TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE AZ!!!!!


Happy New Year's Eve to you and everybody reading this have a good one see you guys next year


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR OG AZ SIDE. BE SAFE AND LET'S MAKE 2013 A GREAT YEAR IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. GOD BLESS ! PEACE!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR OG AZ SIDE. BE SAFE AND LET'S MAKE 2013 A GREAT YEAR IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. GOD BLESS ! PEACE!


Happy New Years AL better luck to both are football teams next year too, see you AL and everybody next year tomorrow


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

anybody know of good deals on glass for impalas 62 pm me thx


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

What a good way to start off the New Year I wanna thank my brothers Frank and Dave Castillo and the rest of the fam What up BIG SPIRIT C.C.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Congrats ralph bad ass car


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

sand1 said:


> anybody know of good deals on glass for impalas 62 pm me thx


Ever Ready Glass
8718 W Thunderbird Rd
Peoria, AZ 85381
6234877100

Payed less than 3 for my front windshield I know you said PM you but I can't PM off my cell phone


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1983 lincoln said:


> What a good way to start off the New Year I wanna thank my brothers Frank and Dave Castillo and the rest of the fam What up BIG SPIRIT C.C.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

















_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I must be old, I don't do much on NY's anymore

This is going to be a good year though


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

Can anyone help me ...im looking for somebody that do interiors


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Man good times kicking it with everyone today at the Phoenix Riderz event, good turnout guys


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

ENCINAS said:


> Man good times kicking it with everyone today at the Phoenix Riderz event, good turnout guys


Pics need some pics


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Phoenix Riderz would like to thank everyone for coming out to welcome in 2013. This was our 3rd annual picnic and it gets better each year! Here is a shout out to the Clubs that attended:

Phoenix Car Club
Spirit 
Deuces Wild
Super Natural
Phoenix Prime
Otra Vida
Slow Lane Familia
Rollerz Only
Identity
Unity
Majestics
On the Scene CC
Good Life
Showtime
Familia CC
USO 
Toda Madre
Lowrider Style
Imperials

Also like thank all the solo riders who came out! I might have missed someone, sorry if I did, let me know!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

el taz said:


> Pics need some pics


I will post some tomorrow.. There are some on Facebook Lowrider O.G. AZ side


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD TIMES TODAY RIDERZ! WE HAD A BLAST. GETS BETTER EVERY YEAR! SEE YOU ON THE BLVD!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP OG AZ SIDE...UNITED DREAMS SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER...HOPE YOU GUYS CAN COMED DOWN AND ENJOY A GREAT SHOW, HOP AND AFTER PARTY....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> Phoenix Riderz would like to thank everyone for coming out to welcome in 2013. This was our 3rd annual picnic and it gets better each year! Here is a shout out to the Clubs that attended:
> 
> Phoenix Car Club
> Spirit
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP OG AZ SIDE...UNITED DREAMS SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER...HOPE YOU GUYS CAN COMED DOWN AND ENJOY A GREAT SHOW, HOP AND AFTER PARTY....


Tucson Az Chapter will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Hope everyone had a safe & happy holiday! :angel:
Here go a few pic's from the Phoenix Riderz Picnic...














































Have a great day! _


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

SHAMROCK said:


> Can anyone help me ...im looking for somebody that do interiors


Bell auto upholstery
Daniel. 602 359 1112


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

AzsMostHated said:


> Congrats ralph bad ass car


Yo thanks Fred I know you had your hands in the Lincoln you always helped me out when you were at the shop


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks lowrider style C.C. Means a lot to be able to repp AZ in the mag


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> Thanks lowrider style C.C. Means a lot to be able to repp AZ in the mag


Great job carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

JUST IN....


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if 66' impala rag and hardtop doors are the same?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

What up guys does anyone have any coils for sale? I just broke one on my 64..


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

1983 lincoln said:


> What a good way to start off the New Year I wanna thank my brothers Frank and Dave Castillo and the rest of the fam What up BIG SPIRIT C.C.


right on ralph conragts homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

__Got the first week of Orlie Coca's Tribute on our website. Never before seen pic are up.Working on a firme video for the familia too. 

Link for introduction: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_Link for pic's: _
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html












_Rest in peace Orlie.... _:angel:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

1983 lincoln said:


> What a good way to start off the New Year I wanna thank my brothers Frank and Dave Castillo and the rest of the fam What up BIG SPIRIT C.C.


 congrats on the spread bro! Lincoln is fucking badass bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

1983 lincoln said:


> What a good way to start off the New Year I wanna thank my brothers Frank and Dave Castillo and the rest of the fam What up BIG SPIRIT C.C.


congrats Ralph....very nice licoln:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Ralph Que Onda, congrats homie. Here is a pick I took of your ranfla at the Fort McDowell Show.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> congrats Ralph....very nice licoln:thumbsup:


:h5:







:naughty:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a sneak peak of the suburban's progress.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


64sub said:


> Here's a sneak peak of the suburban's progress.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....












_*Glendale Majestics 
BBQ & Picnic
January 13, 2013, 11am – 5pm
Holiday Park, 6708 W Meadowbrook Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85033
BYOB (Bring your own BBQ)








*


_























































Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys this Sunday Tucson going up....if you guys looking for sumthing to do on Saturday come down here to rodeo park there is a picnic going on.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LUV ME OR HATE ME said:


> See you guys this Sunday Tucson going up....if you guys looking for sumthing to do on Saturday come down here to rodeo park there is a picnic going on.......


 IN SHOW & EVENTS THEY SAY IT WAS MOVE UP TO THE 13TH HOMIE ....


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> IN SHOW & EVENTS THEY SAY IT WAS MOVE UP TO THE 13TH HOMIE ....


Ku...we r having our picnic on the 5th if anyone wants to come down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LUV ME OR HATE ME said:


> Ku...we r having our picnic on the 5th if anyone wants to come down


Oh I get it! Your doing a separate picnic on the 5th.



Here's the post for the Glendale picnic ....




BlackDawg said:


> *Glendale Majestics
> BBQ & Picnic
> January 13, 2013, 11am – 5pm
> Holiday Park, 6708 W Meadowbrook Ave
> ...


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)

Here you go Paul.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

eledog said:


> Here you go Paul.


hell ya u forward 2 104 n u c TNT mutha fuckas!!!


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

64sub said:


> Here's a sneak peak of the suburban's progress.


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!



















Please be safe....:angel:_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lookin 4 a 62 driver side fender kan anybody help


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

*CHROME REAREND!*








Up for sale STOCK g body Chrome Rearend with Smooth Drums 700


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

dose anyone know if the big m pinc on sunday ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> dose anyone know if the big m pinc on sunday ?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/354831-glendale-majestics-bbq-picnic.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!











Around the corner....:yes:



















Please be safe....:angel:_


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Have a brand new marzocchi gladius gear 110.00, pro Hopper 13 gear 80.00, Cadillac upper extended and molded 150.00, two new delta dumps 45.00 each, one new chrome Italian dump 50.00, two return hoses 10.00 each and 1 pro Hopper x block 45.00. I also have a delta 4 dump manifold for 175.00


----------



## Lil717 (Jul 12, 2012)

gzking said:


> Have a brand new marzocchi gladius gear 110.00, pro Hopper 13 gear 80.00, Cadillac upper extended and molded 150.00, two new delta dumps 45.00 each, one new chrome Italian dump 50.00, two return hoses 10.00 each and 1 pro Hopper x block 45.00. I also have a delta 4 dump manifold for 175.00[/QUO
> 
> Are the Cadillac arms chromed


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

Do they still meet up at sky mall


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:


Next....

*Glendale Majestics 
**BBQ & Picnic
January 13, 2013, 11am – 5pm
Holiday Park, 6708 W Meadowbrook Ave
Phoenix, AZ 85033
BYOB (Bring your own BBQ)*

















_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


Where's this pic from


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


looking good Frank...sick pic...poster material ....


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

el taz said:


> Where's this pic from


TUCSON HOP JANUARY 5TH


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming hard with this one....:biggrin:








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Lil717 said:


> gzking said:
> 
> 
> > Have a brand new marzocchi gladius gear 110.00, pro Hopper 13 gear 80.00, Cadillac upper extended and molded 150.00, two new delta dumps 45.00 each, one new chrome Italian dump 50.00, two return hoses 10.00 each and 1 pro Hopper x block 45.00. I also have a delta 4 dump manifold for 175.00[/QUO
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*

photo sharing websites
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_


:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
> *getting bigger and better every year!
> Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*
> 
> ...


_You got pic's of the last Laughlin Show? :biggrin:

Our Vegas Chapter went this year! Here's a few pic's....












































_


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

Can anyone goto the picnic even if they dont have a ride or in a club???


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

dumbo_loccs said:


> Can anyone goto the picnic even if they dont have a ride or in a club???


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BlackDawg said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :thumbsup:








_


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

okay thanks see you guys Sunday


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

For the kids bike and pedal car show


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ed1983 said:


>


Nice pics ed! Nice car.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TOP GUN said:


> Nice pics ed! Nice car.


I KNOW THE THE GUY WHO PAINTED IT HE GOT DOWN HUH!! LOL WUT UP ALBERTO!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ed1983 said:


>





ed1983 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....
















































































Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody have some 225/35/20 tires for sale? Pm me


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

What up AZ passing thru glad to be back cant wait to hit up a show or picnic
AZ TTT!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Anybody have some 225/35/20 tires for sale? Pm me


Call this lady bro, she got goooooooood prices! http://dutchmanstirewarehouse.com/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> What up AZ passing thru glad to be back cant wait to hit up a show or picnic
> AZ TTT!!


Oh snap billys back! :wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ed1983 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :worship:


X's 64


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :worship:


WUT UP NELLY!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Have a great day! :angel:

__Week 2 of "Orlie's Tribute" is up homie's! Never before seen photos of the "Orlie's Coca Tribute"! Interview with Orlie's himself!:cheesy:

_Link to Interview's:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


Link to photos: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


_









Special thanks to El Whyner & El Rudy for allowing us post pic's like these.... :thumbsup:










See the rest on....








_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL CAR HOP FLYER


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> OFFICIAL CAR HOP FLYER


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az famila.... :wave:

Today!










Than after its showtime!










A day of Lowriding! 
Please be safe Carnales...:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Had to share! :wow:










WTF!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here's a few pic's from the Majestic's Glendale Picnic...:thumbsup:














































Have a great day! :biggrin:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


KALMDOWN PLAYER SUMMER STARTS SATURDAY ITS GONNA B 70 DEGREES!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> KALMDOWN PLAYER SUMMER STARTS SATURDAY ITS GONNA B 70 DEGREES!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 594377


Man Lok's how'd you get that sticky to stick to ice,
you the man foo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Man Lok's how'd you get that sticky to stick to ice,
> you the man foo


anchient chicano secret homles


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just want to put out a big shout out to my Mesa Chapter for getting our "Chapter of the Year" Award. And with 30 chapters to compete with its a accomplishment. Great job Armondo! Who is also our "President of the Year" :thumbsup:

Here goes a photo shoot they did this pass weekend....



















They did these for a Tattoo Shop ad.

And here goes a video shot by one of our members at the Majestics Picnic!






And just in....

Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon! :thumbsup:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Oh snap billys back! :wave:


 What MR. LOKOTE how is everything man hope everything is going good homie yup i am back, hit up that picnic a lil late seen MR. moon leaving when i was getting there lol damn it was pretty chilly there!!! Felt good seeing all those LOLO's and all the people hanging around and relaxing in peace. AZ TTT!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WUT UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATED HOP FLYER....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECK OUT THE ROLL CAR SO FAR FOR UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SHOW FEB.16, 2013 DONT MISS THIS ONE!! 

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA

INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> UPDATED HOP FLYER....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:










Please have a safe day....:angel:_


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

perfect weather


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Who's got a pair of accumlators for sale


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Damnn ... homie already hit me up with a pair... thanx..


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> WUT UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wave:what up ed...any word on the new project


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Its a go, bike and pedal car show, 52 awards trophies ordered , need some help from a member of 4-5 different car clubs to help judge bike show, please let me know ASAP so I can put your plaque on poster/flyer 
Thanks in advance
16inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
street
Mild
Full

20inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
26inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Trike 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Pedal cars 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Special interest
1st, 2nd, 3rd

Best of awards
Lowrider car
DUB ride
Classic





View attachment 593017
[/QUOTE]


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> Who's got a pair of accumlators for sale



You should buy them new dawg. Let me know I have dudes phone number.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

!!!*BULLSHIT!!!!!!*!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

LOL! :twak:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Its a go, bike and pedal car show, 52 awards trophies ordered , need some help from a member of 4-5 different car clubs to help judge bike show, please let me know ASAP so I can put your plaque on poster/flyer
> Thanks in advance
> 16inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> street
> ...


[/QUOTE] what time does this start?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

what time does this start?[/QUOTE]
Was up brotha, roll in cars and bikes 8am-12 show time from 12 - 5 February 9th please let me know if the Identity CC familia will be there so I can add your plaque to the flyer, hope everyone can make it out


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

was up mike this is jacob hit me up 602 308-9505


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AzsMostHated said:


>


Bad ass! 2 clicks is all it takes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__We're on our 3rd week of the "Orlie's Tribute" on our website. We got about 20 of some real special photos of the gathering at Orlies Shop. Here are a few....



















These where shot by Stephen Botel! :thumbsup:

__Here's your link: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> !!!*BULLSHIT!!!!!!*!!


Oh Chet, in bold letters huh


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> WUT UP OG AZ SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was uppppppp


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


>


Nice vid


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

GOOD MORNING ARIZONA BROTHERS I WOULD LIKE TO ASK A FAVOR COMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART MY DAD THE PRESIDENT OF LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB OWNER OF THE GREEN 71 CAPRICE LALO AS U ALL NO WOKE UP WITH HORRIBLE NEWS OF HIS DAD PASSING AT 4 AM AND WOULD LIKE TO ASK TO HAVE HIM AND THE REST OF THE ESPINOZA FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> GOOD MORNING ARIZONA BROTHERS I WOULD LIKE TO ASK A FAVOR COMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART MY DAD THE PRESIDENT OF LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB OWNER OF THE GREEN 71 CAPRICE LALO AS U ALL NO WOKE UP WITH HORRIBLE NEWS OF HIS DAD PASSING AT 4 AM AND WOULD LIKE TO ASK TO HAVE HIM AND THE REST OF THE ESPINOZA FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS


Sorry for your lost brother .... prayers go out....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

monte-licious said:


> GOOD MORNING ARIZONA BROTHERS I WOULD LIKE TO ASK A FAVOR COMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART MY DAD THE PRESIDENT OF LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB OWNER OF THE GREEN 71 CAPRICE LALO AS U ALL NO WOKE UP WITH HORRIBLE NEWS OF HIS DAD PASSING AT 4 AM AND WOULD LIKE TO ASK TO HAVE HIM AND THE REST OF THE ESPINOZA FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS


Tell ur jefe I said Qvo and Bendiciones a todo to familia!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> GOOD MORNING ARIZONA BROTHERS I WOULD LIKE TO ASK A FAVOR COMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART MY DAD THE PRESIDENT OF LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB OWNER OF THE GREEN 71 CAPRICE LALO AS U ALL NO WOKE UP WITH HORRIBLE NEWS OF HIS DAD PASSING AT 4 AM AND WOULD LIKE TO ASK TO HAVE HIM AND THE REST OF THE ESPINOZA FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS


 our deepest condolences bro! We will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

monte-licious said:


> GOOD MORNING ARIZONA BROTHERS I WOULD LIKE TO ASK A FAVOR COMING FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART MY DAD THE PRESIDENT OF LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB OWNER OF THE GREEN 71 CAPRICE LALO AS U ALL NO WOKE UP WITH HORRIBLE NEWS OF HIS DAD PASSING AT 4 AM AND WOULD LIKE TO ASK TO HAVE HIM AND THE REST OF THE ESPINOZA FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS


Our prayers out to you and the family


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events....





















































































Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!

Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! *:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

image.jpg (91.1 KB)


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

image.jpg (147.0 KB)


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


> image.jpg (91.1 KB)










:h5:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up families


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR MY DADS DAD WHO PASSED ON THURSDAY WERE HAVING IT AT THE A&W ON 75TH THIS SAT & SUN 8AM - ??? WE WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR TIME AND DONATIONS GOD BLESS







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32369800172181&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats up azside


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody know when the Unity picnic is? :dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up azside


What up Big Mando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

_WE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR MY DADS DAD WHO PASSED ON THURSDAY WERE HAVING IT AT THE A&W ON 75TH THIS SAT & SUN 8AM - ??? WE WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR TIME ANDDONATIONS GOD BLESS. :angel:

_









And we also had a lost in our Familia. Enrique Tio's died and we're having a car wash now at 51st Ave & Thomas in Phx Az.:angel: 

Our prayers go out to both Familia's....:angel:_


----------



## impezie70 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

impezie70 said:


> View attachment 596937


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 597111


Nice shot you got their


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Car wash going on right now on 51st and thomas next to the tio rico title loans to help out for funeral expenses for my uncle who passed away this passed Wednesday if anyone has time and a dirty ride try to make it out to get your car washed. Thanks az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

_WE HAVING A CAR WASH FOR MY DADS DAD WHO PASSED ON THURSDAY WERE HAVING IT AT THE A&W ON 75TH THIS SAT & SUN 8AM - ??? WE WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR TIME ANDDONATIONS GOD BLESS. _:angel:










__Car wash going on right now on 51st and thomas next to the tio rico title loans to help out for funeral expenses for my uncle who passed away this passed Wednesday if anyone has time and a dirty ride try to make it out to get your car washed. Thanks az :angel:

Also...

















_


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Today!
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR THE LOSS BROTHER YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR PRAYERS


----------



## g-espinoza (Mar 18, 2009)

AGAIN LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US AT THE CAR WASH. TODAY WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALOT OF CAR CLUBS WHO CAME THANK YOU ALL GOD BLESS AND FOR THOSE WHO ASKED AT THE WASH FOR THE INFO OF THE DAY OF THE FUNERAL SERVICE 

Wednesday Jan 23, 2013 11am-1pm in Avondale 
Avenidas Funeral Chapel 522 E Western Ave
Interment: Greenwood Cemetary 2300 W Van Buren Phx,Az 
any questions feel free to contact us... THANK YOU


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anybody know when the Unity picnic is? :dunno:




Soon bro should be april or may, info coming soon


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

g-espinoza said:


> SORRY FOR THE LOSS BROTHER YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR PRAYERS


Thank you carnal......:happysad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_



:thumbsup:


g-espinoza said:


> AGAIN LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US AT THE CAR WASH. TODAY WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALOT OF CAR CLUBS WHO CAME THANK YOU ALL GOD BLESS AND FOR THOSE WHO ASKED AT THE WASH FOR THE INFO OF THE DAY OF THE FUNERAL SERVICE
> 
> Wednesday Jan 23, 2013 11am-1pm in Avondale
> Avenidas Funeral Chapel 522 E Western Ave
> ...



_Here go a few pic's of the wash.... :angel:




























Please be safe homies....uffin:
_


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Save the date....... November 9, 2013 Klique car club will be having a car show in Mesa. Flyer and more info coming soon


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

impezie70 said:


> View attachment 596937





AZKLIQUER said:


> Save the date....... November 9, 2013 Klique car club will be having a car show in Mesa. Flyer and more info coming soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just in!

Dukes Phoenix & Mi Vida C.C have lined up a new cruisin spot for the East Side starting this Saturday 1/26/13 @ 6pm at Wienerschnitzel on 804 South Mc Clintock Drive in Tempe off Mc Clintock and University right off the 202 red mountain freeway the owner gave us permission to do this. we can take up all the parking and anyone w/ car club shirts gets a free drink . lets hope we can keep this one going! uffin:








_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> For the kids bike and pedal car show
> 
> View attachment 593017


Bike and pedal car show, February 9th 2013 15th ave baseline rd phx az questions call Mike 623-670-1679, 
Who has the nicest bike, pedal car, special interest in az, 52 awards trophies ordered,Thanks in advance
16inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
street
Mild
Full

20inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
26inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Trike 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Pedal cars 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Special interest
1st, 2nd, 3rd

Best of awards
Lowrider car
DUB ride
Classics


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

NEED HELP !!!!! lol i got a 1978 Chevy c10 big-ten pickup:run: and i need a new grill and some ideas for it performance wise please thank you


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just in!

__ Video is up! Hope you like it. Tried to get everyone in it. Enjoy! uffin:

_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

dumbo_loccs said:


> NEED HELP !!!!! lol i got a 1978 Chevy c10 big-ten pickup:run: and i need a new grill and some ideas for it performance wise please thank you


Check e-bay


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

dumbo_loccs said:


> NEED HELP !!!!! lol i got a 1978 Chevy c10 big-ten pickup:run: and i need a new grill and some ideas for it performance wise please thank you


The chrome guy will have ur grill and there's a lot of performance parts there to look at and get ideas from


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know its been asked before, but who does the best chicano style tattoos in the valley, I got my guy but just lookin for others too.. post or pm names and nbrs thanks


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> I know its been asked before, but who does the best chicano style tattoos in the valley, I got my guy but just lookin for others too.. post or pm names and nbrs thanks


I'm working on a site right now for a dude that gets down. I think he will be doing my sons tat. I'll post the link and stuff in here when I'm done.


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

aztecsef1 said:


> The chrome guy will have ur grill and there's a lot of performance parts there to look at and get ideas from


whos that???


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

dumbo_loccs said:


> whos that???


It's a store it's called "The Chrome Guy" off of 67th ave between Glendale and Northern he specializes in c10 parts and Chevy engine dress up kits as well as some performance parts


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> I know its been asked before, but who does the best chicano style tattoos in the valley, I got my guy but just lookin for others too.. post or pm names and nbrs thanks


Whyner at Tattoo Empire in Glendale and Otis at Urban Art in Mesa on Main st and Country Club . They both do bad ass work


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

aztecsef1 said:


> It's a store it's called "The Chrome Guy" off of 67th ave between Glendale and Northern he specializes in c10 parts and Chevy engine dress up kits as well as some performance parts


alright cool thanks ill check em out


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

gzking said:


> Whyner at Tattoo Empire in Glendale and Otis at Urban Art in Mesa on Main st and Country Club . They both do bad ass work


I concur seen their work real good you can see some of their work on their Facebook wall


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

New updated Flyer....










Please be safe homie's and have a great day....:angel:_


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

I have chrome buick regal headlamp bezels for sale , they are in very good condition. I believe they are for 81-83. Cant up load pics right now but if anyone interested text me and I can send you some pics. Text or call for price. 6232215261


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

gzking said:


> Whyner at Tattoo Empire in Glendale and Otis at Urban Art in Mesa on Main st and Country Club . They both do bad ass work


Thanks bro.. I also heard trojan at urban art too


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> I concur seen their work real good you can see some of their work on their Facebook wall


Cool gracias bro


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....
_
_




















































































__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!

_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
*
The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.
_
Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


Nice shot you got their bro


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Bike and pedal car show, February 9th 2013 15th ave baseline rd phx az questions call Mike 623-670-1679, 
Who has the nicest bike, pedal car, special interest in az, 52 awards trophies ordered,Thanks in advance
16inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
street
Mild
Full
20inch 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Beach cruiser 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Trike 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Pedal cars 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Street
Mild
Full
Special interest
1st, 2nd, 3rd
Best of awards
Lowrider car
DUB ride
Bomb


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup:guns:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Who does good gold plating in az..like to get some parts done thanks az side..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:





ENCINAS said:


> Nice shot you got their bro


THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> Sup:guns:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

Rain!!!!!!










Please be safe in this rain if you have to go out....:angel:

_


----------



## RickandClaudia (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy Anniversary
Phoeniquera Classics Family!
We had a great year last year and 
I know we will have a better one this year.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

RickandClaudia said:


> Happy Anniversary
> Phoeniquera Classics Family!
> We had a great year last year and
> I know we will have a better one this year.
> ...


Congrats to you and your club you have some firme rides


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up AZSIDE. Its going down every Sunday. BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show. Hour long internet radio show featuring your favorite oldies and old school music at 9AM. Check it out! http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

More Rain! 








_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

dumbo_loccs said:


> NEED HELP !!!!! lol i got a 1978 Chevy c10 big-ten pickup:run: and i need a new grill and some ideas for it performance wise please thank you


try grumpys truck parts of th i -10 and bell


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Who does good gold plating in az..like to get some parts done thanks az side..


Any help az side thanks


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Any help az side thanks


*Kerr West Plating*


4737 N 43rd Ave # 3 Phoenix, AZ 85031

(623) 937-8676


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

BLVD66 said:


> *Kerr West Plating*
> 
> 
> 4737 N 43rd Ave # 3 Phoenix, AZ 85031
> ...


Thanks very much


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> try grumpys truck parts of th i -10 and bell



true story:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up!










Please be safe homie's....:angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> What's up AZSIDE. Its going down every Sunday. BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show. Hour long internet radio show featuring your favorite oldies and old school music at 9AM. Check it out! http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


Sounds real good, Big Mando


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

grumpys shut the doors, possible mail-order still


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

BIG E 602 said:


> grumpys shut the doors, possible mail-order still


 Thx bro. We got a lot of listeners this past weekend. From Cali all the way to Florida. Was an exciting weekend for us. Even had someone listening from Germany.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Thx bro. We got a lot of listeners this past weekend. From Cali all the way to Florida. Was an exciting weekend for us. Even had someone listening from Germany.


I clicked on the music box thing bout 945 but it just went away and nothing happened.. not sure what happened


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*

DATE HAS BEEN APPROVED ....SAVE THE DATE...SAVE THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN*


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:........................


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SHOW DONT MISS THIS ONE, LOOKS LIKE IST GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA
INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ
CALISTYLE LOWRIDERS-RIVERSIDE, CA
FAMILIA CC-COCHELLA,CA

NOKTURNAL CC-LA,CA
SOCIETY CC-SO-CAL, CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> *2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
> *getting bigger and better every year!
> Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Thx bro. We got a lot of listeners this past weekend. From Cali all the way to Florida. Was an exciting weekend for us. Even had someone listening from Germany.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SHOW DONT MISS THIS ONE, LOOKS LIKE IST GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW
> 
> MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
> GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
> ...


Iam gonna help promote this one BIG carnal! :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Coming up!










Please be safe homie's and have a great day!:angel:_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Majeatics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...


:scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Qvo loco


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ALRIGH HOMIES PLEASE ADD THIS EVENT TO YOUR YEARLY CALENDAR. The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs. We had such a big event last year, will be doing all over again. On behalf of all these clubs mentioned we ask that you save the date, so we don't have an overlapping event. Remember it's all for the kids. Thank you and hope to see everyone work together and support all events this year. -BigMando Aldama Identity V.P. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Flyer by: BigMando Photography and Design http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

*coming soon!!!!!!*



south side locos said:


> DATE HAS BEEN APPROVED ....SAVE THE DATE...SAVE THE DATE...COMING SOON
> *CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW
> SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
> FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
> INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN*


coming soon!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Gonna be another busy year!:run::drama::h5:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know I m gonna sound like a dick. But here it goes This happened several times last year and it sucked and its already happening now. If yor club plans on doing an event. Do your homework and see if another club is doing an event on the day you choose! If the day you choose is taken. Pick another day. Don't punk the club that has the date set!! If you choose to keep the date as another club has. Both events will suffer. And you also put participating clubs in a situation to choose what event to go to. Respect the other clubs as you would want them to respect your club!! This is my personal feelings and does not reflect my car club. I respect you all and your clubs. But this needs to be addressed!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia...._:wave:


:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


> Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...


:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> ALRIGH HOMIES PLEASE ADD THIS EVENT TO YOUR YEARLY CALENDAR. The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs. We had such a big event last year, will be doing all over again. On behalf of all these clubs mentioned we ask that you save the date, so we don't have an overlapping event. Remember it's all for the kids. Thank you and hope to see everyone work together and support all events this year. -BigMando Aldama Identity V.P. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Flyer by: BigMando Photography and Design http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com


Calender is updated. 

:thumbsup:


south side locos said:


> coming soon!!!!


:wave:


Art Buck said:


> Gonna be another busy year!:run::drama::h5:


Yes it is.....



Lunas64 said:


> I know I m gonna sound like a dick. But here it goes This happened several times last year and it sucked and its already happening now. If yor club plans on doing an event. Do your homework and see if another club is doing an event on the day you choose! If the day you choose is taken. Pick another day. Don't punk the club that has the date set!! If you choose to keep the date as another club has. Both events will suffer. And you also put participating clubs in a situation to choose what event to go to. Respect the other clubs as you would want them to respect your club!! This is my personal feelings and does not reflect my car club. I respect you all and your clubs. But this needs to be addressed!


_"Yes we talked about this at the Rollerz Only show after i snap this pic. I agree. Please do your research first."_ 

_Much luv & respect._:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> I know I m gonna sound like a dick. But here it goes This happened several times last year and it sucked ass and its already happening now. If yor club plans on doing an event. Do your homework and see if another club is doing an event on the day you choose! If the day you choose is taken. Pick another day. Don't punk the club that has the date set!! If you choose to keep the date as another club has. Both events will suffer. And you also put participating clubs in a situation to choose what event to go to. Respect the other clubs as you would want them to respect your club!! This is my personal feelings and does not reflect my car club. I respect you all and your clubs. But this needs to be addressed!


True story


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes sir I agree!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ORALE!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Iam gonna help promote this one BIG carnal! :h5:


thanks homie very appreciated


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

KLIQUE PHX 1ST ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW NOVEMBER 9TH 2013 IN MESA ARIZONA . PLEASE SAVE THE DATE AND WE WILL HAVE FLYERS & INFO UP SOON .ALSO FOR BOOTH INFORMATION PLEASE SEND US A MESSAGE . THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ADD US ON FACEBOOK FOR MORE INFO https://www.facebook.com/klique.carclubphx


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the support.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ar-show-november-9th-2013-a.html#post16362929


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Roll'n planning something for May 12, 2013


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:dunno::facepalm:




Lunas64 said:


> I know I m gonna sound like a dick. But here it goes This happened several times last year and it sucked and its already happening now. If yor club plans on doing an event. Do your homework and see if another club is doing an event on the day you choose! If the day you choose is taken. Pick another day. Don't punk the club that has the date set!! If you choose to keep the date as another club has. Both events will suffer. And you also put participating clubs in a situation to choose what event to go to. Respect the other clubs as you would want them to respect your club!! This is my personal feelings and does not reflect my car club. I respect you all and your clubs. But this needs to be addressed!





south side locos said:


> DATE HAS BEEN APPROVED ....SAVE THE DATE...SAVE THE DATE...COMING SOON
> *CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW
> SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
> FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
> INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN*





KLIQUE_47 said:


> KLIQUE PHX 1ST ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW NOVEMBER 9TH 2013 IN MESA ARIZONA . PLEASE SAVE THE DATE AND WE WILL HAVE FLYERS & INFO UP SOON .ALSO FOR BOOTH INFORMATION PLEASE SEND US A MESSAGE . THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ADD US ON FACEBOOK FOR MORE INFO https://www.facebook.com/klique.carclubphx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> thanks homie very appreciated





KLIQUE_47 said:


> KLIQUE PHX 1ST ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW NOVEMBER 9TH 2013 IN MESA ARIZONA . PLEASE SAVE THE DATE AND WE WILL HAVE FLYERS & INFO UP SOON .ALSO FOR BOOTH INFORMATION PLEASE SEND US A MESSAGE . THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ADD US ON FACEBOOK FOR MORE INFO https://www.facebook.com/klique.carclubphx





DeeLoc said:


> Roll'n planning something for May 12, 2013


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just noticed the 2 Nov 9th shows on the same day. Correct me if i'am wrong but the Klique Event was posted first. And its been on Facebook even longer before that....

If so Carl Hayden has time to change the date. Its only right.uffin:


Coming soon.....:thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Its the Anniversary of Ta Ta Dave's death and we would like to honor him today._ :angel:















_Rest In Peace Carnal....:angel:_


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:..................


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

impezie70 said:


> View attachment 596937


IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX PRIME!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> I know I m gonna sound like a dick. But here it goes This happened several times last year and it sucked and its already happening now. If yor club plans on doing an event. Do your homework and see if another club is doing an event on the day you choose! If the day you choose is taken. Pick another day. Don't punk the club that has the date set!! If you choose to keep the date as another club has. Both events will suffer. And you also put participating clubs in a situation to choose what event to go to. Respect the other clubs as you would want them to respect your club!! This is my personal feelings and does not reflect my car club. I respect you all and your clubs. But this needs to be addressed!


i don't know who is trying to punk who but we have been posting our show and date for weeks. We posted the show date well in advance to try to avoid this situation. We can't control what other people do but we tried to post well ahead to avoid this.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## PLANJOE (Jan 13, 2011)

AZKLIQUER said:


> i don't know who is trying to punk who but we have been posting our show and date for weeks. We posted the show date well in advance to try to avoid this situation. We can't control what other people do but we tried to post well ahead to avoid this.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Ya!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....
_

_








































































___

_









__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!





__Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:
_





THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*_
The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs._:thumbsup:


_
Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We also got this.... 

_SATURDAY CRUISE SPOT & NIGHT CLUB ALL IN THE SAME PARKING LOT (10TH ST. & INDIAN SCHOOL @ SALSA Y MAS)

***STARTING FEB 2ND 2013 AT 5 PM TIL 2 AM

NIGHT CLUB AFTER 8 PM WITH FULL BAR, OPEN TILL 2 AM
**THE BEST CARNE ASADA & CHICKEN TACOS ALL NIGHT!!
***CHILL INSIDE , OUTSIDE , WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DO!!
FAMILY FRIENDLY ...SO BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY & FRIENDS!
CONTACT ALEX 602-434-3067





Dukes Phoenix & Mi Vida C.C have lined up a new cruisin spot for the East Side starting this Saturday 1/26/13 @ 6pm at Wienerschnitzel on 804 South Mc Clintock Drive in Tempe off Mc Clintock and University right off the 202 red mountain freeway the owner gave us permission to do this. we can take up all the parking and anyone w/ car club shirts gets a free drink . lets hope we can keep this one going!

_On this eastside cruise i think its every Saturday now? Anyone know? _


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> :drama:


What's up Big Mando


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Dukes Phoenix & Mi Vida C.C have lined up a new cruisin spot for the East Side starting this Saturday 1/26/13 @ 6pm at Wienerschnitzel on 804 South Mc Clintock Drive in Tempe off Mc Clintock and University right off the 202 red mountain freeway the owner gave us permission to do this. we can take up all the parking and anyone w/ car club shirts gets a free drink . lets hope we can keep this one going!
> [/SIZE]
> _On this eastside cruise i think its every Saturday now? Anyone know? _[/SIZE]


I'm going...I hope everyone else is too..


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Up coming events....
> _
> ...


You might as well add our 2014 New Years Day Picnic!! :rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> You might as well add our 2014 New Years Day Picnic!! :rimshot:


Lol!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> You might as well add our 2014 New Years Day Picnic!! :rimshot:


Identity CC AZ will be there!!! Lol


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wave:.......................


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:


Nellykins wat up mayne!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> What's up Big Mando


 whats up homeboy. Hows my 63 doing?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


playboi13 said:


> I'm going...I hope everyone else is too..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










_SATURDAY CRUISE SPOT & NIGHT CLUB ALL IN THE SAME PARKING LOT (10TH ST. & INDIAN SCHOOL @ SALSA Y MAS)

***STARTING FEB 2ND 2013 AT 5 PM TIL 2 AM

NIGHT CLUB AFTER 8 PM WITH FULL BAR, OPEN TILL 2 AM
**THE BEST CARNE ASADA & CHICKEN TACOS ALL NIGHT!!
***CHILL INSIDE , OUTSIDE , WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DO!!
FAMILY FRIENDLY ...SO BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY & FRIENDS!
CONTACT ALEX 602-434-3067





Dukes Phoenix & Mi Vida C.C have lined up a new cruisin spot for the East Side starting this Saturday 1/26/13 @ 6pm at Wienerschnitzel on 804 South Mc Clintock Drive in Tempe off Mc Clintock and University right off the 202 red mountain freeway the owner gave us permission to do this. we can take up all the parking and anyone w/ car club shirts gets a free drink . lets hope we can keep this one going!

_Everyone please have a safe & happy Day! :angel:_


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up az


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Ariza


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up homeboy. Hows my 63 doing?


I'm using it to fix my other ride getting parts in style you know
So when can I make a request on your show from Encinas to all the O.G AZ side on L.I.L and O.G AZ side on F/B keep Bringing and busting out with those tight rides


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZ! The BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show going down today 9am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com non-stop hour of your favorite oldies and old school music. Show is available for listening 24 hours a day 7 days a week after 9am premiere.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Good Morning AZ! The BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show going down today 9am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com non-stop hour of your favorite oldies and old school music. Show is available for listening 24 hours a day 7 days a week after 9am premiere.


So no dedication's


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking for some 14x7 hit me up if ur selling some


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Good Morning AZ! The BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show going down today 9am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com non-stop hour of your favorite oldies and old school music. Show is available for listening 24 hours a day 7 days a week after 9am premiere.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Qvo Az Familia! :wave:

Today!



Please be safe and have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> So no dedication's


 next weekend


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Good Morning AZ! The BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show going down today 9am on http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com non-stop hour of your favorite oldies and old school music. Show is available for listening 24 hours a day 7 days a week after 9am premiere.


another good show brotha.......another budlight you know....ciaooooooo


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> Nellykins wat up mayne!



What it do !!! Mr Loks ............


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Whats going on ??? up in dissss bitch !! ... LMAO .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Back 2 Facebook !!!!!!...........:finger:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> True story




Stop Lieing !!!!! ............ J/K ;0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha Ha , you going to A&W should be another packed nite


Naaaaa , *%&*^%$&^^%)* !!!! that place ......LOL :0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> How's it feel to want :rimshot:,
> 
> :loco: you member you tried to get me kicked out of IDENTITY C.C.
> NO PIC'S FOR YOU :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Seeeeee !! Yaaaaa !!


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> :dunno::facepalm:


Guys I totally agree with dates of car shows the Carl Hayden MECHA event at our school is a FUND RAISER for our kids... I dont have the LUXERY to tell the principal at the school "hey im having a car show at the school this day" i have to ask for a day that available because theres always events at the school, like ROTC event,sports ,rentals wich they charge up the ass to rent the school, if you are involved in any school related events you will know what I'm talking about..again this is a FUND RAISER not a typical car show where clubs make money for their clubs,, I did see the date of KLIQUE show but I didnt have no other choice, sorry .. I also understand that both shows will suffer , happen to our show last year because of GOOD GUYS show..again hope you undersatand , if you have any questions feel free to call me or stop by the school 602-481-8659...hope you can support our kids....thanks


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

also our event is all done with donations and sponsors, like trophys, judging, entertainment, security, police officers , food,flyers, etc... if you will like to help our event feel free to contact me 602-481-8659 or stop by the school 3333 w rosevelt rd...thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Hope everyone had a firme weekend.... :thumbsup:










Peace! :angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Naaaaa , *%&*^%$&^^%)* !!!! that place ......LOL :0)


You know yesterday when their was a power outage at the Super Bowl we all know it was you that pluged in the charger to charge up your batteries


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ENCINAS said:
> 
> 
> > How's it feel to want :rimshot:,
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

south side locos said:


> Guys I totally agree with dates of car shows the Carl Hayden MECHA event at our school is a FUND RAISER for our kids... I dont have the LUXERY to tell the principal at the school "hey im having a car show at the school this day" i have to ask for a day that available because theres always events at the school, like ROTC event,sports ,rentals wich they charge up the ass to rent the school, if you are involved in any school related events you will know what I'm talking about..again this is a FUND RAISER not a typical car show where clubs make money for their clubs,, I did see the date of KLIQUE show but I didnt have no other choice, sorry .. I also understand that both shows will suffer , happen to our show last year because of GOOD GUYS show..again hope you undersatand , if you have any questions feel free to call me or stop by the school 602-481-8659...hope you can support our kids....thanks



(typical car show where clubs make money for their clubs,,) wow just wow


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Since you put it like that our show is a fundraiser as well. We are putting this show on to raise funds to donate for autism research as one of our members has a child that's autistic. We aren't doing this to put money in our clubs pocket. We are coming out of pocket on a big part for this show. Do your thing and good luck on your show. Dont speak on my club unless you know what's really going on.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

I 100% Agree with AZKLIQUER. You have NO idea what we are doing or even to have the courtesy to ask us. You are just worried about your show and no one else. I think its Pretty messed up that you go out there and Call other clubs out on making money for there club. How the hell do you figure this? Most shows I go to the hosting club is doing the show for a cause not to just make money for them self's .Well now the Low rider community will see how you feel about them and their clubs so lets see what support you will get from them now and in the future. Maybe you should do your homework before calling people out. Our date will stand NOVEMBER 9TH 2013.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Since you put it like that our show is a fundraiser as well. We are putting this show on to raise funds to donate for autism research as one of our members has a child that's autistic. We aren't doing this to put money in our clubs pocket. We are coming out of pocket on a big part for this show. Do your thing and good luck on your show. Dont speak on my club unless you know what's really going on.


Thanks for putting that out their most Lowrider car shows are for a good cause, I'm all for showing for these shows


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> Thanks for putting that out their most Lowrider car shows are for a good cause, I'm all for showing for these shows


Thanks for your support. Gonna be a good show and for a good cause. People wanna speak on things they don't bother to get info on


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

First I want to apologized to KLIQUE cc, second it was not my intention to call any car clubs out for any reason, especially KLIQUE cc , you're right, I should first do my homework ,again I apologize...and I'm glad you guys are doing this for a fundraiser, I also try to attend any fund raiser car shows thru out the valley as I can, I dont belong to a car club but I strongly support any fund raising event..again please accept my apology as I never try to disrespect your club or any other club out there...thanks and good luck on your event...sincerly martin 602-481-8659


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

ENCINAS said:


> (typical car show where clubs make money for their clubs,,) wow just wow


Haha I thought I was the only one that saw that!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

got a brand new cce 4-pump fuerte seris setup, car got wrecked, never installed kit, sells on their website for $2500, im in glendale, $1800 obo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey the eastside cruise was poppin , the owner of the spot is real enthusiastic about it and wants alot more cars to come out, he wants to put spot lights on top his building lol... but let's get all the riders out there, this can be the beginning of a great cruise spot


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> Hey the eastside cruise was poppin , the owner of the spot is real enthusiastic about it and wants alot more cars to come out, he wants to put spot lights on top his building lol... but let's get all the riders out there, this can be the beginning of a great cruise spot


thats good news :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

from my trip in 09


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> Hey the eastside cruise was poppin , the owner of the spot is real enthusiastic about it and wants alot more cars to come out, he wants to put spot lights on top his building lol... but let's get all the riders out there, this can be the beginning of a great cruise spot


N E PIKS FROM THAT NITE?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> N E PIKS FROM THAT NITE?


I took a few.. ill upload tonite


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> I took a few.. ill upload tonite


It be nice to see some pic's and get away from the negativity, I'm blaming hector again J/K, hector but really quit taking up the whole page it's a long scroll down with the big letters man


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

playboi13 said:


> I took a few.. ill upload tonite


HELL YA THANK U SIR!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> It be nice to see some pic's and get away from the negativity, I'm blaming hector again J/K, hector but really quit taking up the whole page it's a long scroll down with the big letters man


Lol! Okkkkkkkkk!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Lol! Okkkkkkkkk!


Thanks man just scrolling down on the smart phone feels like a all day thing on this site


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

this was earler in the night before more cars showed up, i dont know how to make pics big


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice... 




hope no one Fucks that up ...







J/k lol.





Or not


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> this was earler in the night before more cars showed up, i dont know how to make pics big
> View attachment 604375
> 
> 
> ...


Nice were going to have to give you guys comp with all the rides that show up on the west side at A&W we'll have to post picks anyone up to hit A&W this Sunday ? Haven't taken the ride out for a while going to have to go for a Sunday cruise


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hit up eBay I bought a set of for for 379 ship to my door


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Alittle help for the homie....














































One would'nt come out bigger....
And i apologizie to eveyone having a problem seing my post on your cell. There should be a option to down size your screen. _


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Alittle help for the homie....
> 
> ...


no prob on seeing pic's in full screen it's a pic now letters now thats just takes up space


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> no prob on seeing pic's in full screen it's a pic now letters now thats just takes up space


hmmmmm? Does anyone else have this problem? Should I use this size type for the calendar?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> this was earler in the night before more cars showed up, i dont know how to make pics big
> View attachment 604375
> 
> 
> ...


That looked like a very nice turnout!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice were going to have to give you guys comp with all the rides that show up on the west side at A&W we'll have to post picks anyone up to hit A&W this Sunday ? Haven't taken the ride out for a while going to have to go for a Sunday cruise


I haven't been to the westside cruise since it moved to a&w... but I'm planning on hitting it up soon


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> hmmmmm? Does anyone else have this problem? Should I use this size type for the calendar?


Uuuuuufffffff that's it bann yourself again, theirs a zoom in to see the letters and words, your wearing out my thumbs scrolling up and down on the cell phone on the Big letters you don't have too if you don't want too just was asking


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> I haven't been to the westside cruise since it moved to a&w... but I'm planning on hitting it up soon


Gets good when the word gets out Unity Mike gets it going but now that his 9ers lost he's been real quite, going to paint a undercarriage on Sunday so since I got the car out going to take a cruise up their


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*Any body have A couple Tornell tires?*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Uuuuuufffffff that's it bann yourself again, theirs a zoom in to see the letters and words, your wearing out my thumbs scrolling up and down on the cell phone on the Big letters you don't have too if you don't want too just was asking


Oh I see now! You got jokes! Well u can thank me that big finger muscle your gonna get! LOL!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Oh I see now! You got jokes! Well u can thank me that big finger muscle your gonna get! LOL!


No I switch fingers, Duh


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> No I switch fingers, Duh


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

phx rider said:


> *Any body have A couple Tornell tires?*


Check out Lowrider O.G. AZ side on Facebook seen some post on their if you can't find them post, you want to buy I've seen fast response on their


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Gets good when the word gets out Unity Mike gets it going but now that his 9ers lost he's been real quite, going to paint a undercarriage on Sunday so since I got the car out going to take a cruise up their


Nice, I need to make it out there one of these sundays, check out the new spot. I don't care wether the cruise is on the east or west, just wanna see it get really poppin like it should be.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just want gente to know i talk to Frank yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










Also talk to Mark of Impalas Magazine and he said him and his crew are hype to come out to Az and see all the firme cars.Their bringing lots of the latest issue and said they got the Phx Show in it where this pic was shot. :cheesy:











So please come out and lets show Impalas Magazine a good time! :h5:

_


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

KLIQUE PHX 1ST ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW NOVEMBER 9TH 2013 IN MESA ARIZONA . PLEASE SAVE THE DATE AND WE WILL HAVE FLYERS & INFO UP SOON .ALSO FOR BOOTH INFORMATION PLEASE SEND US A MESSAGE ON FACEBOOK. THANK YOU https://www.facebook.com/klique.carclubphx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KLIQUE_47 said:


> KLIQUE PHX 1ST ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW NOVEMBER 9TH 2013 IN MESA ARIZONA . PLEASE SAVE THE DATE AND WE WILL HAVE FLYERS & INFO UP SOON .ALSO FOR BOOTH INFORMATION PLEASE SEND US A MESSAGE ON FACEBOOK. THANK YOU https://www.facebook.com/klique.carclubphx


_
Lowrider Style will be there to support! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... __:wave:


__Up coming events....

__




































___

_



























___










_









__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!





Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:






_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_

_Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic_


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Everyone have a firme day! :angel:_


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Today!
> 
> ...


Good Show today :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BLVD66 said:


> http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


That's tight I'd watch something like that


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

BLVD66 said:


> http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


:thumbsup:nice. my car would not be where it is today if not for luis and the work done at his shop.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_




BLVD66 said:


> http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


Yeah i know Louie. We go way back. I dont know if he still is but back then he was the President of The Imperials. Good vato right there! :thumbsup:


_Today!

A&W Time!











Please be safe out there homie's.....:angel:

_


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

phx rider said:


> *Any body have A couple Tornell tires?*


If you still looking for those Tornells I can get them for you. PM me for the price. uffin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> What's up Big Mando


:wave: What up homie-skillet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

selling a daily 2000 gmc jimmy v6 4x4 2 hi 4 hi and 4low. 161k runs great, no leaks, in excellent condition ,diamond edition, heated seats, power everything power roof, fog lights, 6disc cd,, maroon with black leather diamond stitch interior 4 door , tint , roof rack, tow package, all terrain tires 80% tread, 
layitlow playermade price $$$$4000 cash. pm please


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> _
> Lowrider Style will be there to support! :h5:_


Thanks bro much appreciated


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: What up homie-skillet!!! :biggrin:


Not much chillin just chilling ready for the heat had enough of this cold weather


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


AZKLIQUER said:


> Thanks bro much appreciated


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia..... :wave:

Coming up!










Please be safe homie's it might be a wet one today....:angel:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you to my Good Life CC familia for all your help out there, thanks to all the car and bike clubs, solo riders,  for coming out Saturday, was a good turn out, lots of nice bikes and pedal cars out there, all have to say AZSIDE gonna rep big time at mesa show, had great time kicking it with the AZSIDE out there, thanks again


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> Thank you to my Good Life CC familia for all your help out there, thanks to all the car and bike clubs, solo riders, for coming out Saturday, was a good turn out, lots of nice bikes and pedal cars out there, all have to say AZSIDE gonna rep big time at mesa show, had great time kicking it with the AZSIDE out there, thanks again


Good life bike and cc TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

If anybody is looking for some upholstery work here in AZ........Richard does great work, just finished up the seats in my Impala. 

http://vegaskustominterior.com/


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

here is the 2013 LRM Tour schedule. For more info on the New Mexico Shows visit: www.culturapromotions.com Mesa Show info visit: www.motorsportshowcase.com LRM Vegas visit: www.lowridermagazine.com Reg forms for all shows can be printed out on their sites.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

What's good az side?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

THERES A FEW OF LAST YEARS PICS....ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> THERES A FEW OF LAST YEARS PICS....ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

hopefully i get my truck running by April for the show :machinegun: :dunno:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone lookn for.a 74 Monte Carlo my boys selln one 350 runs and drives swivel seats located in Az ..don't know how to post pics so pm me if interested


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 607095


:worship:badass pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 607095





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 607096





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 607097


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up.....










Be safe out there homie's....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Check out this old pic! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Check out this old pic! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original IDENTITY FAMILY! Still going strong!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 607096


Damn!!! I happen to know Rick


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> If anybody is looking for some upholstery work here in AZ........Richard does great work, just finished up the seats in my Impala.
> 
> http://vegaskustominterior.com/


 pics of your seats


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> pics of your seats


Soon bro, I've almost got it all done. Redoing my complete interior.......dynamat, carpet, speakers, seats.....etc


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Check out this old pic! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Soon bro, I've almost got it all done. Redoing my complete interior.......dynamat, carpet, speakers, seats.....etc


what kind of speaker setup brotha


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 607777





BIGBOO475365 said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> what kind of speaker setup brotha


Nothin real fancy J, probably 2 - 6's back in the rear arm rests, and the center speaker for the rear seat. I'll probably run cable in case I want to put a sub or two later down the road.


----------



## Intimidations Car Club (Oct 16, 2012)

Check it out Intimidations CC Phoenix Vehicle in music video


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Who is Rollin out to Yuma? We will be Rollin out tomorrow about noonish. If you plan on heading out then too. Hit me up. We can all caravan !! Be safe when you do go! See you there. I got the first round!


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!

I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.

THANKS PAUL CURIEL 602-290-1809

I WILL BE AT A & W THIS SUNDAY AND PHOENIX PRIME PICNIC ON FEBUARY 23RD HIT ME UP THERE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Who is Rollin out to Yuma? We will be Rollin out tomorrow about noonish. If you plan on heading out then too. Hit me up. We can all caravan !! Be safe when you do go! See you there. I got the first round!


Be safe Brother......_:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!
> 
> I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Intimidations Car Club said:


> Check it out Intimidations CC Phoenix Vehicle in music video


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events....

__



























___

_









__WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!

I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.

THANKS PAUL CURIEL 602-290-1809

I WILL BE AT A & W THIS SUNDAY AND PHOENIX PRIME PICNIC ON FEBUARY 23RD HIT ME UP THERE._

_


















___

_









__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!





Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:






_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aware of this show bro?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> You aware of this show bro?


Thank you brother .... :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Who is Rollin out to Yuma? We will be Rollin out tomorrow about noonish. If you plan on heading out then too. Hit me up. We can all caravan !! Be safe when you do go! See you there. I got the first round!


 B SAFE ON THE ROAD TATA C U UP THER!!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> B SAFE ON THE ROAD TATA C U UP THER!!


You too man, have a safe trip Foo


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> B SAFE ON THE ROAD TATA C U UP THER!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> You too man, have a safe trip Foo


THANKS HOMIE U ROLLN UP THER!?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


WUT ART LOKS!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> THANKS HOMIE U ROLLN UP THER!?


Na next year, going for a throphy next year : ) gives me something to look forward too, hay if you find a dollar on the floor up their it's mine pick it up for me ; )


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Na next year, going for a throphy next year : ) gives me something to look forward too, hay if you find a dollar on the floor up their it's mine pick it up for me ; )


HELL YA KU HOMIE BRING UR DOLLAR 2 A&W SUNDAY!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gonna be some nice weather this weekend, I'm so damn glad it's warming back up!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Heading 2 YUMA IN AN HOUR!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!



















Please be safe on your trips out there brothers....:angel:_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity CC AZ posted up in Yuma! Great show!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> HELL YA KU HOMIE BRING UR DOLLAR 2 A&W SUNDAY!


Say swear to god


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Say swear to god


I KANT DIDN'T MAKE IT 2 THE SHOW MY HOMIES RADIATOR STARTED LEAKING REAL BAD KICKED IT AT THE REST STOP 4 LIKE 5HRS FUKIN SUCKED!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> I KANT DIDN'T MAKE IT 2 THE SHOW MY HOMIES RADIATOR STARTED LEAKING REAL BAD KICKED IT AT THE REST STOP 4 LIKE 5HRS FUKIN SUCKED!!


Damn just seen this you make it back yet?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Damn just seen this you make it back yet?


YES SIR MADE IT BACK 2 AZ AT LIKE 8 O'CLOCK!! LAST NITE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Great show United Dreams! Here go a few photos thanks to Armondo & Chucky of the Mesa Az Chapter. :thumbsup:














































And a special congrats to the homie Rolln (Jamel) and his new wife! They got married! :angel:










Today!

Familia Time! And the A&W! 










Please have a great Sunday brothers! 

_


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you didn't go. You missed a Great show and a good ass after party! Kicked it with Phx Riderz. Spirit. Society. Brown Society. Groupe. Uniques. United Dreams. Tha LS for the beers fellas! See you again next year!!


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> If you didn't go. You missed a Great show and a good ass after party! Kicked it with Phx Riderz. Spirit. Society. Brown Society. Groupe. Uniques. United Dreams. Tha LS for the beers fellas! See you again next year!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> If you didn't go. You missed a Great show and a good ass after party! Kicked it with Phx Riderz. Spirit. Society. Brown Society. Groupe. Uniques. United Dreams. Tha LS for the beers fellas! See you again next year!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

This Saturday....










Please be safe homie's....:angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

THANKS OG AZ SIDE FOR SUPPORTING UNITED DREAMS WE HAD ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO IMPROVE EVERY YEAR THANKS TO YOUR SUPPORT....MUCH RESPECT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> THANKS OG AZ SIDE FOR SUPPORTING UNITED DREAMS WE HAD ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO IMPROVE EVERY YEAR THANKS TO YOUR SUPPORT....MUCH RESPECT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up!



















Everyone please be safe....:angel:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Also wanted to spread the word on a new Tattoo Artist out in the valley. My son is getting his first piece by this guy this weekend

http://www.rigosink.com/


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Update via fb on the happy times show. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

WHERE IS REPOSO PARK AT??


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> This Saturday....
> 
> ...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> WHERE IS REPOSO PARK AT??


in between central n 7st on alta vista 1 block south of southern


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


PLANETGETLOW said:


> Also wanted to spread the word on a new Tattoo Artist out in the valley. My son is getting his first piece by this guy this weekend
> 
> http://www.rigosink.com/


:thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Update via fb on the happy times show.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:h5:


ed1983 said:


> in between central n 7st on alta vista 1 block south of southern


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up.....










Please be safe Brothers in this rain....:angel:_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Also wanted to spread the word on a new Tattoo Artist out in the valley. My son is getting his first piece by this guy this weekend
> 
> http://www.rigosink.com/


Where's his shop? Or located in Phx?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Coming up.....
> 
> ...


where is this gonna be?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Need some info on were I can get a 42 moonroof installed.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AZKLIQUER said:


> where is this gonna be?


Location to be annouced carnal. uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

As you all know our show is coming up this weekend....

Impalas Magazine asked me to post this up for them:

*Impalas Mag*

February 16

one more week before the Lowriderstyle Carclub car show in Phoenix, AZ.....bring out your ride and make sure it's clean and on display for everyone to enjoy and for our cameras to capture....ladies, make sure you are dressed to impress as well.....the new issue of Impalas Mag and American Bombs will be there as well.....see you all out there..... 





4Like · · Share


Sandra Pulido and 10 others like this.











Write a comment...


And if your a fan of Franks...he's gonna be there doing a Hydrualics Exhibition....



Jamie Vanessa will be there signing posters and judging the modeling contest. She's bring the girls and there should be a few girls trying to win a spot in Impalas Mag.

Check her out in this video and check out all the AZ rides! Remember this?







And here goes the "Lost Footage" of the last show. Just edited this week.









We also added a Peddle Car Catigory. And a Photograhy Contest.










But we can't do it without you....:thumbsup:
_


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Need some info on were I can get a 42 moonroof installed.


Try Arizona sun tops


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

EVERYONE LISTEN TO POWER 98.3 AT 2:12 tomorrow.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

I HAVE AN UPDATE. FUEGO BAR & GRILL WILL BE SPONSORING TROPHYS FOR THIS SHOWCASE AND WILL BE A PEOPLES CHOICE. I HAVE ABOUT 20 RIDES AND STIILL NEED MORE BIKES. FOR THE PEOPLE THAT I HAVE SPOKEN TO I WILL BE PRINTING A REGISTRATION FORM BUT STILL NO FEES! CURRENTLY WE STILL HAVE ROOM AND IF I DONT GET MORE RIDES WITHIN THE NEXT 2-3 WEEKS I WILL OPEN UP TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT HAVE ALREADY CONFIRMED AND WANTED TO BE BRING MORE RIDES OUT.

FLYER COMING SOON. HIT ME UP ILL BE AT PHOENIX PRIME CC PICNIC THIS SATURDAY APRIL 23RD.


Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

cutty buddy said:


> Try Arizona sun tops


Thanks you got a number for them


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... __:wave:


Up coming events...._

_









_http://oi49.tinypic.com/2q33n60.jpg















_









WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!

I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.

THANKS PAUL CURIEL 602-290-1809

I WILL BE AT A & W THIS SUNDAY AND PHOENIX PRIME PICNIC ON FEBUARY 23RD HIT ME UP THERE.



















___

_

















__


Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_

_Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic_


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## 96cavi (Feb 11, 2010)

1947 chevy fleetmaster for sale . Car is complete and a clean title. 2,500 or obo call or text 602-799-5881 for info or pictures


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

BIGBODY96 said:


> Need some info on were I can get a 42 moonroof installed.


Take it to Mirandas Customs in Central PHX 602 712 1783


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Everyone have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## mrandres82 (Dec 25, 2012)

Car wash on 35th ave. & Bethany Home Rd. Sunday 2-24-2013 from 10 - 1 at O'riles. Please come and support my. Bermudez familia. It's to raise money for a funeral. Thank you God bless.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

mrandres82 said:


> Car wash on 35th ave. & Bethany Home Rd. Sunday 2-24-2013 from 10 - 1 at O'riles. Please come and support my. Bermudez familia. It's to raise money for a funeral. Thank you God bless.


:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Please have a great Sunday! :angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning Arizona! Sunday has come again and it's time for the BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show. This weekend we got music by Brothers of Soul, Delegation and a couple of your favorite car show throwbacks. Stop by http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com/ to listen in at 9am. Don't worry if you missed it at 9 o'clock. The Sunday Morning Mix Show can be played at anytime 24/7. Thanks again for supporting the Sunday Morning Mix Show. Stay Low!
BigMando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Due to popular demand we're gonna take entries till 1pm. Thanks so much!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Take it to Mirandas Customs in Central PHX 602 712 1783


Right on thanks homie


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here go some pic's from the Phoenix Prime Picnic.... :thumbsup:





































Compliments of the Glendale Az Chapter! _


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Good Morning Arizona! Sunday has come again and it's time for the BigMando Sunday Morning Mix Show. This weekend we got music by Brothers of Soul, Delegation and a couple of your favorite car show throwbacks. Stop by http://www.bigmandoaz.webs.com/ to listen in at 9am. Don't worry if you missed it at 9 o'clock. The Sunday Morning Mix Show can be played at anytime 24/7. Thanks again for supporting the Sunday Morning Mix Show. Stay Low!
> BigMando


Thanks man


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Had a great time at the Lowrider Style Bryman School - Say No to Drugs show yesterday! Getting better each year!

Good job!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ditto...Had a real Good time at the Lowrider Style event yesterday! Looking forward to next year!

Great Job!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you so much homies! A proper thank you is coming. Just wanted to show Phoenix Prime some luv.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Ariza


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Had a good time at the Lowrider Style show yesterday. Good show:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

hope you all can make it out for any questions or for further info email David [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Had a good time at the Lowrider Style show yesterday. Good show:thumbsup:


Thank you carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just want to thank all the clubs that came out to support the Kids and Impalas Magazine. And can't forget Frank! Could'nt do without you! We will be adding alot more trophys next year. Again mad luv & respect!:thumbsup:

Here go a few pic's....














































Goodtimes! :thumbsup:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What Up AZ! IIII'MMMMM BAAAAAACCKKK


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

azmobn06 said:


> What Up AZ! IIII'MMMMM BAAAAAACCKKK


 IS IT WHO I THINK IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

ed1983 said:


> 2 my homeboy bullet n all the og azside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::inout:


Nice


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

azmobn06 said:


> What Up AZ! IIII'MMMMM BAAAAAACCKKK


Mannnnn....about time bro !!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

YYYUUUUUPPPP!!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


> IS IT WHO I THINK IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's been a while huh.....!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

kingcutty said:


> Nice


What's up my homie!!!

I hope you have been good......I'ts nice to be home!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry...wrong quote..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Update on the de mayo show in laughlin nv via New Voice on fb.

[h=5]New Voice
[/h][h=5]In response to recent posts concerning New Voice's status at the Tropicana Cinco de Mayo Car Show. We are very excited to announce that the New Voice slot at the Tropicana Victory Plaza outdoor show will be honored by the Southwest All-Stars! This new collection of outstanding singers and musicians are a top notch assembly of artists from California, Nevada & Arizona. The band will be fronted by Rocky Padilla & Bernice Niccole on lead vocals with Louie Alvarado - keyboards, Ron Reyes - guitar, Rob Medina - drums & Pete Alvarado - bass. Consequently, the quality of musical entertainment you have come to expect by Happy Times Events will be at its highest level. We look forward to seeing all of you as we collectively strive to make Happy Times Events car shows bigger & better every time. For any inquiries concerning this line up change, please contact Pete Alvarado on Facebook.
[/h]


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

david602 said:


> Mannnnn....about time bro !!!!!


You got that right!!!

You good homie? How's your bro T-Rap


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

azmobn06 said:


> You got that right!!!
> 
> You good homie? How's your bro T-Rap


What's up Mijo!! Lol. Welcome back !


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

azmobn06 said:


> You got that right!!!
> 
> You good homie? How's your bro T-Rap


I'm good bro can't wait too kickit....as for my brotha he good too, see you around homie


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

azmobn06 said:


> What Up AZ! IIII'MMMMM BAAAAAACCKKK


LOL!!!!


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for someone in Mesa or Phx that is hungry for work. Need some murals done. Anyone know someone pm me. Thanks


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> What's up Mijo!! Lol. Welcome back !


Thanks tata!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> LOL!!!!



Art Buck don't give a f ck!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azmobn06 said:


> What Up AZ! IIII'MMMMM BAAAAAACCKKK


Welcome back carnal! :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Next....








_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


> What Up AZ! IIII'MMMMM BAAAAAACCKKK


Welcome back


----------



## BIGPETEOVCC (Feb 22, 2012)

OTRA VIDA CC will be having a carwash this Saturday @ the A and W on 75th Ave to help the Rincon family lay their mother to rest ( RIP Lilly ) Please spread the word and any help from your club will be appreciated Thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGPETEOVCC said:


> OTRA VIDA CC will be having a carwash this Saturday @ the A and W on 75th Ave to help the Rincon family lay their mother to rest ( RIP Lilly ) Please spread the word and any help from your club will be appreciated Thanks


Sorry for your lost carnal .....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Coming up......








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome back azmobn06


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Is it true the Mesa Show is sold out car entries?_ :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Is it true the Mesa Show is sold out car entries?_ :dunno:


 Yes it is fully sold out! People began to reg the 1st day the flyer went out.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Yes it is fully sold out! People began to reg the 1st day the flyer went out.


Thanks carnal.....uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... __:wave:


Up coming events...._













_



















WHAT UP HOMIES! IM ARRAINGING A LOWRIDER SHOWCASE AT THE CITY OF TOLLESON WHOOPE DAZE CELEBRATION ON FRIDAY APRIL 19TH AT VETERANS PARK 86TH AVE. & VAN BUREN. MOVE IN 4-6PM SHOW 6-10. THE CITY OF TOLLESON HAS BEEN HAVING THE WHOPPE DAZE CELEBRATION FOR OVER 50 YEARS NOW AND INCLUDES ACTIVITIES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY WHICH INCLUDE CARNIVAL,FOOD BOOTHS, D.J., LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING AND A BEER BOOTH!

I ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 40 RIDES BUT I AM IN NEED OF MORE LOWRIDER BIKES AND A COUPLE MORE PEDAL CARS AND HAVE ALREADY HAVE ABOUT 15 COMMITMENTS FROM VARIOUS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. LOCATION WILL BE ON SOFTBALL FIELD UNDER FLOOD LIGHTS. NO TROPHYS, NO FEES, NO DRAMA! PLEASE NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERGES ON FIELD AS THEY WILL SOLD INSIDE THE GROUNDS. ALSO THEIR WILL BE 2 SECURITY GUARDS IN SHOW AREA BUT YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR SECURING YOUR RIDE. I AM ASKING ONLY 1 CAR PER CLUB TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT. ALSO PLEASE DO NOT SHOW UP THE DAY OF THE EVENT UNLESS YOU HAVE CONFIRMED WITH ME BECAUSE THE CITY OF TOLLESON IS ONLY ALLOWING FOR SO MUCH ROOM. I DONT WANT ANYBODY BEING UPSET IF YOUR TURNED AWAY DUE TO NOT ENOUGH ROOM.

THANKS PAUL CURIEL 602-290-1809

I WILL BE AT A & W THIS SUNDAY AND PHOENIX PRIME PICNIC ON FEBUARY 23RD HIT ME UP THERE.



















___

_

















__


Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_

_Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic_


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGPETEOVCC (Feb 22, 2012)

OTRA VIDA CC will be hosting a car wash on saturday @ A and W on 75th Ave for the Rincon Family to help lay thier mother to rest. Please spread the word THX


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

J2theCHI said:


> Welcome back azmobn06



YOOOOOOOOO!

What up J!


----------



## arturojoker1977 (Apr 8, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C TUCSON 
PRESENTS 
THE WILD WILD WEST TATTOO EXPO III

MARCH 9, 2013 AT THE HOLIDAY INN 
4550 S. PALO VERDE TUCSON,AZ 85714



CAR SHOW, TATTOO EXPO, PINUP CONTEST, CAR HOP, LIVE PERFORMANCES BY ROMIE ROME, LOVELY BABY, KILLA HIGH LIFE, SMASHIN UNITZ AND MORE..... U DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT! ALL CARS WELCOME LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, RAT RODS, BOMBS, CLASSICS, TRUCKS, SUVS, MOTORCYCLES,LOWRIDER BIKES ECT.......THERE WILL BE TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES. THE REGISTRATION IS $20 FOR CARS AND TRUCKS, $15 FOR MOTOCYCLES AND BIKES. CAR SHOW IS FREE TO THE PUBLIC AND THE TATTOO EXPO IS $10 TO GET FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME (ARTURO) AT 520 304 3128 THANK YOU


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Ruben Mesquita
[/h][h=5]to all the car clubs & solo riders
We're doing a fundraiser for a church on 39th Avenue and Encanto tomorrow at 2 o'clock. if you want to bring your ride out and show it off that's will be nice but keep in mind there will be no trophies this just a fundraiser and a reason for us to get back together. sorry for the late notice but everybody's welcome.

[/h]


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


> YOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> What up J!


 nothin much homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










__OTRA VIDA CC will be hosting a car wash on saturday @ A and W on 75th Ave for the Rincon Family to help lay thier mother to rest. Please spread the word THX :angel:

*
Ruben Mesquita*


_*to all the car clubs & solo riders
We're doing a fundraiser for a church on 39th Avenue and Encanto tomorrow at 2 o'clock. if you want to bring your ride out and show it off that's will be nice but keep in mind there will be no trophies this just a fundraiser and a reason for us to get back together. sorry for the late notice but everybody's welcome.:angel:

*_Everybody please have a great day_*....:thumbsup:

*


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMMING SOON


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


mando said:


> UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMMING SOON


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

_GROUPE Car Club PHX Chapter will be hosting a car wash Sunday March 3 from 9:30am to? ?? McClintock and University in TEMPE Southwest corner @ 7-11 "Donations appreciated". Thanks for your Support !! "Spread the Word" !! — with Phoeniquera Classics and 90 others.

_God bless everyone! :angel:_


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Identity CC AZ great times today family. Congrats to Manuel Mendez as our "Most Dedicated Member 2012" . Nelly Estrada out "Member of the Year 2012" and to Ray Robles earning his Identity Colors today!! Great times and congrats to you all!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

J2theCHI said:


> nothin much homie



Man, Im gone 2 years and this site goe's to shit. It's fucken dead in here. Message me your #.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> Identity CC AZ great times today family. Congrats to Manuel Mendez as our "Most Dedicated Member 2012" . Nelly Estrada out "Member of the Year 2012" and to Ray Robles earning his Identity Colors today!! Great times and congrats to you all!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Identity CC AZ great times today family. Congrats to Manuel Mendez as our "Most Dedicated Member 2012" . Nelly Estrada out "Member of the Year 2012" and to Ray Robles earning his Identity Colors today!! Great times and congrats to you all!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST PASSING THRU TO SAY WHAT UP!!! AZ TTT!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


> Man, Im gone 2 years and this site goe's to shit. It's fucken dead in here. Message me your #.


funny but true


----------



## E$$KayElTre (Mar 4, 2013)

:ninja:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

If anybody knows somebody that has a NICE set of tru spokes that are willing to trade for my 72 spoke X-lace Z's, PM me.......

Also looking for a set of stock impala rims....5 if possible


----------



## BIGPETEOVCC (Feb 22, 2012)

To the Low Rider Community
I had the pleasure of being picked out in the crowd last night by PPD (lucky me) @ the A and W it was a good turn out last night and hope it will stay this way. 
The officer introduced himself and I to him He advised me that they were not there to harrass us but just to inform us that although were on private property it is shared by other businesses too and that if they complain then things will change so he informed me that it would be in the communities better interest to clean up the area when we leave. So I drove to the parking lot this morning and it looked good ( except for a few bottles in some bushes) So lets keep it clean THX


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Yo what's up Az sides how's it going where is every one at?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BIGPETEOVCC said:


> To the Low Rider Community
> I had the pleasure of being picked out in the crowd last night by PPD (lucky me) @ the A and W it was a good turn out last night and hope it will stay this way.
> The officer introduced himself and I to him He advised me that they were not there to harrass us but just to inform us that although were on private property it is shared by other businesses too and that if they complain then things will change so he informed me that it would be in the communities better interest to clean up the area when we leave. So I drove to the parking lot this morning and it looked good ( except for a few bottles in some bushes) So lets keep it clean THX


That's good to know


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

customiced said:


> Yo what's up Az sides how's it going where is every one at?


Theirs a lot more activity and members on Lowrider O.G. AZ SIDE on Facebook


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Identity CC AZ great times today family. Congrats to Manuel Mendez as our "Most Dedicated Member 2012" . Nelly Estrada out "Member of the Year 2012" and to Ray Robles earning his Identity Colors today!! Great times and congrats to you all!


Congrats guys you guys earned it keep up the good work Luna


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Small video of our united dreams show in yuma

http://youtu.be/g3d2-ZlKed0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> Small video of our united dreams show in yuma
> 
> http://youtu.be/g3d2-ZlKed0


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :angel:

Az in American Bomb Magazine! :biggrin:










Please be safe homie's....:angel:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> funny but true



Sup homie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Got this text message from Bullet today because he wanted a issue of American Bomb. After I sent him the number he sent this.

Thanks Homie! Keep up the AWESOME job in the Lowrider community!YMuch Respect,YBullet, Classics CC~Glendale 

This right here means more to me than any award.
Thank you carnal!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

anybody know the date 4 cruz on central?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

any body have 1- 15x8 rally wheel pm me corvette camaro style thx


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :angel:
> 
> Az in American Bomb Magazine! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looks like i need to get this issue :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What's the cover look like?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

azmobn06 said:


> Man, Im gone 2 years and this site goe's to shit. It's fucken dead in here. Message me your #.


Welcome home carnal


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Buenos Dias AZ side!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> What's the cover look like?


_gm az familia... :wave:

Here you go Carnal....:thumbsup:










The other side.....










Notices the Phoenix Show is in this too! Get your issue by calling Mark at 408-314-4686....:yes:_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

MARINATE said:


> Welcome home carnal


Sup homie!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

does anyone knows where to get a catalog for parts for a 1954 mercedes benz 300 limo adenauer?


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia... :wave:
> 
> Here you go Carnal....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hey Big Pete What's up Bro. Thanks for the Info. I will be sure to spread the word on A& W Cruise spot to all Old School C.C. Members. If we all do our part hopefully we can continue to keep the spot. Thanks again bro.

Old School C.C. 
Glendale Chapter V.P.
Julian. 
V.P.
Thanks again for stepping up for the Lowrider community.*


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Single pump coming soon deadly 7 customs


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2 83s said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 616509
> 
> Single pump coming soon deadly 7 customs


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

From our familia to our Az familia....










God bless....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


BIGPETEOVCC said:



To the Low Rider Community
I had the pleasure of being picked out in the crowd last night by PPD (lucky me) @ the A and W it was a good turn out last night and hope it will stay this way. 
The officer introduced himself and I to him He advised me that they were not there to harrass us but just to inform us that although were on private property it is shared by other businesses too and that if they complain then things will change so he informed me that it would be in the communities better interest to clean up the area when we leave. So I drove to the parking lot this morning and it looked good ( except for a few bottles in some bushes) So lets keep it clean THX

Click to expand...

 Hopefully people listen this has been a problem for many years sometimes its not the clubs but just people that pass thru and its hard to police everybody but all it takes is cleaning up after yourselves and usually people will follow and do the same, like they say everybody lead by example, so its up to everybody to do their part and little by little people you have no control over will follow and do the same(at least thats the theory lol) you should post it up on the facebook OG AZ side seems like there are more people there than here on Lay it Low. AZ TTT!!! and together we can make a difference and keep this cruise spot.*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> * Hopefully people listen this has been a problem for many years sometimes its not the clubs but just people that pass thru and its hard to police everybody but all it takes is cleaning up after yourselves and usually people will follow and do the same, like they say everybody lead by example, so its up to everybody to do their part and little by little people you have no control over will follow and do the same(at least thats the theory lol) you should post it up on the facebook OG AZ side seems like there are more people there than here on Lay it Low. AZ TTT!!! and together we can make a difference and keep this cruise spot.*


seen it on their good looking out:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> * Hopefully people listen this has been a problem for many years sometimes its not the clubs but just people that pass thru and its hard to police everybody but all it takes is cleaning up after yourselves and usually people will follow and do the same, like they say everybody lead by example, so its up to everybody to do their part and little by little people you have no control over will follow and do the same(at least thats the theory lol) you should post it up on the facebook OG AZ side seems like there are more people there than here on Lay it Low. AZ TTT!!! and together we can make a difference and keep this cruise spot.*


For the most part, WE (adult riders) know the unwritten rules of being respectful. It's when "others" come around and ruin it. You can have 100 people chillin out vibin but 1 person to completely get it shut down.

Cleaning up trash should not be limited to bottles/food/etc.....but when somebody pulls up on the set actin like an idiot, the trash should be taken out right then.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Up coming events....


_





























_



















___

_









_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.












_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

TGIF!
:boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> :wow:


Sup


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BIG E 602 said:


> anybody know the date 4 cruz on central?


April 13th E DOGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## eledog (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> * Hopefully people listen this has been a problem for many years sometimes its not the clubs but just people that pass thru and its hard to police everybody but all it takes is cleaning up after yourselves and usually people will follow and do the same, like they say everybody lead by example, so its up to everybody to do their part and little by little people you have no control over will follow and do the same(at least thats the theory lol) you should post it up on the facebook OG AZ side seems like there are more people there than here on Lay it Low. AZ TTT!!! and together we can make a difference and keep this cruise spot.*


Hell yea, this is a major part at our laughlin show, we had a vendor leave a mound of trash/litter when he packed up and left and me and the host went over there with a trash bag to clean up and a few other clubs saw and joined us in cleaning up. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Up coming events....
> ____
> Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


BTW A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE SHOW, NEW VOICE WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR DUE TO A FEW MEMBER'S LEAVING THE GROUP, THEY WILL BE REPLACED BY THE SOUTHWEST ALL STAR'S, THIS WAS POSTED VIA NV FACEBOOK PAGE.

[h=5]New Voice
[/h][h=5]In response to recent posts concerning New Voice's status at the Tropicana Cinco de Mayo Car Show. We are very excited to announce that the New Voice slot at the Tropicana Victory Plaza outdoor show will be honored by the Southwest All-Stars! This new collection of outstanding singers and musicians are a top notch assembly of artists from California, Nevada & Arizona. The band will be fronted by Rocky Padilla & Bernice Niccole on lead vocals with Louie Alvarado - keyboards, Ron Reyes - guitar, Rob Medina - drums & Pete Alvarado - bass. Consequently, the quality of musical entertainment you have come to expect by Happy Times Events will be at its highest level. We look forward to seeing all of you as we collectively strive to make Happy Times Events car shows bigger & better every time. For any inquiries concerning this line up change, please contact Pete Alvarado on Facebook.
[/h]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> For the most part, WE (adult riders) know the unwritten rules of being respectful. It's when "others" come around and ruin it. You can have 100 people chillin out vibin but 1 person to completely get it shut down.
> 
> Cleaning up trash should not be limited to bottles/food/etc.....but when somebody pulls up on the set actin like an idiot, the trash should be taken out right then.


VERY TRUE HOMIE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hell yea, this is a major part at our laughlin show, we had a vendor leave a mound of trash/litter when he packed up and left and me and the host went over there with a trash bag to clean up and a few other clubs saw and joined us in cleaning up. :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*Thanks BIGPETEOVCC for letting everybody know. AZ TTT!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Gm az familia......

Going threw some bad things right now.... 

Today! 








_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Morning AZ. New Sunday Morning Mix Show Today on my site www.bigmandoaz.webs.com One hour of your favorite oldies and old school music!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Good Morning AZ. New Sunday Morning Mix Show Today on my site www.bigmandoaz.webs.com One hour of your favorite oldies and old school music!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

Today!










Then the A&W!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_From our Tucson show yesterday....










Our Safford Az Chapter....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... 

Well looks like the Tucson Show turned out to be a firme show! Here go a few pic's.....:thumbsup:




























Have a great & safe day....:angel:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking for somebody in the east valley to bore out some rims for me. Need to go from a 3" center hub (hole) to a 4"


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Looks like Pee Wee President of the Phx Az Chapter is doing another show along with Old School CC & Ariztlan CC. Please mark your calenders._ :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Good Morning AZ. New Sunday Morning Mix Show Today on my site www.bigmandoaz.webs.com One hour of your favorite oldies and old school music!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

NOW HIRING!!
Looking for an EXPERIENCED upholstery person in the Chandler Area ASAP!!

website: http://www.vegaskustominterior.com/
Phone: *480-526-5321*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> View attachment 618268


That's a nice setup you've got their


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

anyone know when lowrider wiil be sending out the comf lett ?


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Car show at the vineyard church on 62nd ave nd Peoria. This Saturday, $25 entry fee, includes t-shirt, dash plaque, goodie bag. Roll in is 7-8 am proceeds go to the vineyard church food bank, clothing bank,*free medical clinic for ppl in need.

*I kno its short notice but my mom really wants me to post to get low lows out there so come out and support if possible thx AZ side


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


QUEEZY said:


> Car show at the vineyard church on 62nd ave nd Peoria. This Saturday, $25 entry fee, includes t-shirt, dash plaque, goodie bag. Roll in is 7-8 am proceeds go to the vineyard church food bank, clothing bank,*free medical clinic for ppl in need.
> 
> *I kno its short notice but my mom really wants me to post to get low lows out there so come out and support if possible thx AZ side


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> That's a nice setup you've got their


just need a bed,,,, I practically live here!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for you Frank!










From the Say no to Drugs show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> just need a bed,,,, I practically live here!
> View attachment 618708


I hear you bro, I'm on the same boat work work work


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> just need a bed,,,, I practically live here!
> View attachment 618708


 :run::burn:













:wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking to trade/sell my 72 Spoke X-lace Z's.....tires have about 50% tread left. Rims are not curb-checked or scratched......

I will sell this outright (make a reasonable offer), or will do a cash/trade for some old school cragars, tru-spokes, etc.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

My family will be having a car wash at the pep boys on 25th ave and van buren this Saturday from 8-? to raise money for my cousins who were killed last Sunday. If you could stop by and get a car wash we would appreciate it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

AZKLIQUER said:


> My family will be having a car wash at the pep boys on 25th ave and van buren this Saturday from 8-? to raise money for my cousins who were killed last Sunday. If you could stop by and get a car wash we would appreciate it


Sorry for your lost carnal....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_






oldschool wayz said:


> anyone know when lowrider wiil be sending out the comf lett ?












_Got mine yesterday! :thumbsup:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

AZKLIQUER said:


> My family will be having a car wash at the pep boys on 25th ave and van buren this Saturday from 8-? to raise money for my cousins who were killed last Sunday. If you could stop by and get a car wash we would appreciate it


sorry for your loss


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Looking to trade/sell my 72 Spoke X-lace Z's.....tires have about 50% tread left. Rims are not curb-checked or scratched......
> 
> I will sell this outright (make a reasonable offer), or will do a cash/trade for some old school cragars, tru-spokes, etc.


WHATS THE TICKET ON THESE. MESSAGE ME THANKS


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Thx fellas such a tragedy


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image C C 2013 ........


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Knights Image C C , In Da House .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Knights Image C C , In Da House .


Nice pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Looking to trade/sell my 72 Spoke X-lace Z's.....tires have about 50% tread left. Rims are not curb-checked or scratched......
> 
> I will sell this outright (make a reasonable offer), or will do a cash/trade for some old school cragars, tru-spokes, etc.





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> WHATS THE TICKET ON THESE. MESSAGE ME THANKS


I have a deal pending on these now.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking for a mechanic that is not afraid to work on a 1964 Corvair.......


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

goodluck, fire waiting to happen


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIG E 602 said:


> goodluck, fire waiting to happen


lol......I know but somebody must know these things


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I'm looking for a mechanic that is not afraid to work on a 1964 Corvair.......


480 255 4236 tell him art sent you,,,,,he out in apache junction!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> 480 255 4236 tell him art sent you,,,,,he out in apache junction!!!!


I MIGHT have this guy's number but thanks Art!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> I MIGHT have this guy's number but thanks Art!!


his name is mark! cool peeps


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got my mesa show confo forms today.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

LMFAO !!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice pic



:wave:.........................:h5: Thank You Homie !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Notice the second pic.. the spelling is off


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

__Car show at the vineyard church on 62nd ave nd Peoria. This Saturday, $25 entry fee, includes t-shirt, dash plaque, goodie bag. Roll in is 7-8 am proceeds go to the vineyard church food bank, clothing bank,*free medical clinic for ppl in need.

*I kno its short notice but my mom really wants me to post to get low lows out there so come out and support if possible thx AZ side.

__




























___

_









_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:


__Klique Phx 1st Annual Custom Car Show!
Nov 9th 2013 in Mesa Az!
Please save the date....
Flyer coming soon!



_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Car Wash!

__My family will be having a car wash at the pep boys on 25th ave and van buren this Saturday from 8-? to raise money for my cousins who were killed last Sunday. If you could stop by and get a car wash we would appreciate it. :angel:_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:

Today!

__Car show at the vineyard church on 62nd ave nd Peoria. This Saturday, $25 entry fee, includes t-shirt, dash plaque, goodie bag. Roll in is 7-8 am proceeds go to the vineyard church food bank, clothing bank,*free medical clinic for ppl in need.


*I know its short notice but my mom really wants me to post to get low lows out there so come out and support if possible thx AZ side.



Car wash!

My family will be having a car wash at the pep boys on 25th ave and van buren this Saturday from 8-? to raise money for my cousins who were killed last Sunday. If you could stop by and get a car wash we would appreciate it. :angel:


Please safe this Saturday....:thumbsup:
_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Wat up az. Were do the east siders ride at ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

The A&W!!!!










Have a safe & great day .... :angel:_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What's up AZ! Taking orders on the New iPhone 4/4s case by BigMando Photography. The 1st series release from the BigMando Shop. More designs set to come out next month. To order/info email: [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> What's up AZ! Taking orders on the New iPhone 4/4s case by BigMando Photography. The 1st series release from the BigMando Shop. More designs set to come out next month. To order/info email: [email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Have a great day! uffin:_


----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Wats up bro how much are the cases going for


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

el taz said:


> Wats up bro how much are the cases going for


 BigMando iPhone 4/4s - iPhone 5 cases are $25 with free shipping within AZ. To order email: [email protected] paypal and pay by mail orders are accepted.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Got our first round of pic's of our 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show up now!

__Here's your link: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


_Story: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/



_From the show....








_


_And here goes the first video from the show. Edited by DJ3TERTV & Cut Creator.






Again thanks Az for the support! Could'nt do it without you! :thumbsup:_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## E$$KayElTre (Mar 4, 2013)

:naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

gm az familia.... :wave:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

im selling some cylinders-- a pair of 8 inch chrome, and a pair of 10 inch chrome.
they are brand new, never installed, just been sitting in my closet for a month.. 
$200 obo.. text is best or PM cuz i havent been on alot lately.. 480.238.3440 jaygee.. im in mesa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> im selling some cylinders-- a pair of 8 inch chrome, and a pair of 10 inch chrome.
> they are brand new, never installed, just been sitting in my closet for a month..
> $200 obo.. text is best or PM cuz i havent been on alot lately.. 480.238.3440 jaygee.. im in mesa


Damn, I'd like to have those


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Damn, I'd like to have those


swoop em up playa..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Just in.....








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events.... :thumbsup:



__




























___

_


















_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> im selling some cylinders-- a pair of 8 inch chrome, and a pair of 10 inch chrome.
> they are brand new, never installed, just been sitting in my closet for a month..
> $200 obo.. text is best or PM cuz i havent been on alot lately.. 480.238.3440 jaygee.. im in mesa


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Please have a great & safe day! :angel:_


----------



## Cultura C.C PHX (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Please have a great & safe day.....:angel:_


----------



## UceGiggles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for posting this a lil late, but please Come out and help our ill Uso! If you can't make it out & still want to donate please let me know we do have Paypal available. 
All vehicles, motorcycles, bikes, all welcome! There will be food specials, music, & more to come......


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


UceGiggles said:


> Sorry for posting this a lil late, but please Come out and help our ill Uso! If you can't make it out & still want to donate please let me know we do have Paypal available.
> All vehicles, motorcycles, bikes, all welcome! There will be food specials, music, & more to come......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Supreme Seventies said:


> View attachment 623789


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia..... :wave:

From our Familia to yours....










Have a great day....:angel:_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 624525


:worship:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 624525


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


azrockabilly said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Mark your calenders please....

June 1st










Bring the Pits! Bring the Rides! And watch the models & the Hoppers! _


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrockabilly said:


>


Nice flyer


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

UceGiggles said:


> Sorry for posting this a lil late, but please Come out and help our ill Uso! If you can't make it out & still want to donate please let me know we do have Paypal available.
> All vehicles, motorcycles, bikes, all welcome! There will be food specials, music, & more to come......


:h5:


----------



## 84IDENTITYOG (Mar 27, 2013)

UceGiggles said:


> Sorry for posting this a lil late, but please Come out and help our ill Uso! If you can't make it out & still want to donate please let me know we do have Paypal available.
> All vehicles, motorcycles, bikes, all welcome! There will be food specials, music, & more to come......


See you there !!!!!


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone have a set of tru ray caps for sale? please send pm....thanks


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

What up az does anyone have any series 3 roadstar adapters? If so can u pm me thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

place is dead!!!! fuck it. way back wed post!!!!!







post up yours!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

enough throwbacks lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> enough throwbacks lol


NICE BRO. THAT'S WHAT THIS PLACE NEEDED! Great pics!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pics Mandy


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> NICE BRO. THAT'S WHAT THIS PLACE NEEDED! Great pics!!


Yessssss it did ....good pics bro !!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 625526


Marinate...clean ass ride right there!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> enough throwbacks lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 625526


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Peace...:angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


I Like this pic looks like cold weather too, I concure with Luna this place needs more pic's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> enough throwbacks lol




More more


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


>




Love this pic of my car thanks bro!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events.... :thumbsup:




















__





































___

_


















_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
__February 23 2014 _


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 626149


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Please be safe & have a great day! :angel:

_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Easter to all AZ SIDE! I hope you all have fun with Family and Friends!
Bullet~:sprint:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> Happy Easter to all AZ SIDE! I hope you all have fun with Family and Friends!
> Bullet~:sprintHAPPY EASTER HOMEBOY N ALL OG AZ SIDE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> bullet50 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter to all AZ SIDE! I hope you all have fun with Family and Friends!
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> ed1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter to you and everybody too from Encinas
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:



_


bullet50 said:


> Happy Easter to all AZ SIDE! I hope you all have fun with Family and Friends!
> Bullet~:sprint:





ed1983 said:


> bullet50 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter to all AZ SIDE! I hope you all have fun with Family and Friends!
> ...





ed1983 said:


> ENCINAS said:
> 
> 
> > _Today!
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy Easter fuckers!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

For sale Five Prestamped OG Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box. 

Im asking $1,000 Firm:










































































































Serious Buyers only. 

Send Me a PM if you're interested. 

Located in Houston. But if interested I'll be at the Mesa Super Show this month and can take wheels there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BigMandoAZ said:


>



The bearded man is back!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For sale Five Prestamped OG Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box.
> 
> Im asking $1,000 Firm:
> 
> ...


everyday im hustlin!!! make fathead carry em on his back here!!!:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody have a amp for sale that will push a couple of 10's, preferably a monoblock


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wat up az side... lookin for a grill for my new toy:cheesy:got me a 71!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> wat up az side... lookin for a grill for my new toy:cheesy:got me a 71!!!!!


He'll ya congrats man


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> wat up az side... lookin for a grill for my new toy:cheesy:got me a 71!!!!!


 need 2 put the rims from ur truck on the Monte n the Monte rims on ur truck wut up billy


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> need 2 put the rims from ur truck on the Monte n the Monte rims on ur truck wut up billy


NELL CARNAL,,, THEM RIMS WAS SOME :dunno:COLLECTORS SHIT, WORTH SOME FERIA,,,
I ALREADY PUT SPOKES:h5: ON HER.

AND MY WORK TRUCK KEEPS HER DEEPS.:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> He'll ya congrats man


THANKS JUAN!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> need 2 put the rims from ur truck on the Monte n the Monte rims on ur truck wut up billy


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 627154


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> everyday im hustlin!!! make fathead carry em on his back here!!!:cheesy:


:tears:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


> wat up az side... lookin for a grill for my new toy:cheesy:got me a 71!!!!!


Nice!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :tears:


dont cry dry ur eyes,sideshowjoe:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Nice!!


:fool2:


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> :fool2:


Were is your nissan


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Here goes Part 2 of the "Lowrider Style CC 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show" Starring AZ!!!! :thumbsup:






And here's a few pic's from "Cali Original"! We're spotlighting a assortment of firme photos he shot at the show! So copy & paste if you see your ride!
Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

Here go a few....














































Again thank you AZ for your support! Could'nt do it without you! :h5:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## payback1965 (Mar 1, 2012)

anyone happen to have some 13x7 chinas and tires for sale, inbox me if you do, thanks


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Here goes Part 2 of the "Lowrider Style CC 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show" Starring AZ!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC CC


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 627154


:fool2:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBODY96 said:


> TRAFFIC CC


Thanks for your support! Bad ass ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BLVD66 said:


>





DeeLoc said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Thanks for your support! Bad ass ride homie! :thumbsup:


thanks the homies said they had a good time..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Just Blaze







Lowrider O.G. AZ side!

[/h][h=5]JUSTBLAZE 
1001 E CAMELBACK RD 
PHX AZ 85014

OPEN DAILY 10ST CAMELBACK RD S/E CORNER 

10% OFF TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS

MUST BRING PROOF OF MEMBERSHIP
[/h]

Like · · 14 hours ago · 





Write a comment...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Arsenio Onthescene Carclub
8 minutes ago 


Car Wash Saturday 4-6-13 & Sunday 4-7-13 8am to ? Come out and support our Family for Funeral Expenses at a&w on 75th ave and EncantoLike · · Share


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

El Whyner
7 minutes ago 



I WILL BE HOSTING THE MOVIE PREMIERE OF TATTOO NATION AT WESTGATE AMC 20. (9400 W. HANNA LANE IN GLENDALE) TOMORROW THURSDAY THE 4TH AT 8PM AND THIS SATURDAY APRIL 6TH AT 9PM! COME OUT AND LEARN ABOUT THE ORIGINS OF BLACK AND GRAY TATTOOING AND THE ONES THAT STARTED IT. PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT! TELL YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY! TO MY AZ FB FRIENDS, PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO SHARE THIS POST AND LET'S MAKE THIS A NIGHT TO REMEMBER! THANK YOU ~ EL WHYNER — with Alejandro Fat-Sal Salazar, El Moises, El Rudy, Arizona Lowriders, Juss Saying, Nancy Perry, Tim Valencia, Chango Cisar, El Rizo and Eddie Marinate Almaraz.Like · · Share


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> wat up az side... lookin for a grill for my new toy:cheesy:got me a 71!!!!!


That's toda madre homie! One of my favorite cars


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

aztecsef1 said:


> That's toda madre homie! One of my favorite cars


Ps try desert valley I seem a couple 70-72 there


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

aztecsef1 said:


> That's toda madre homie! One of my favorite cars


Ps try desert valley I seen a couple 70-72 there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


BIGBODY96 said:


> thanks the homies said they had a good time..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> El Whyner
> 7 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...





ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

June 1st



















Bring out the Rides and the Pits and watch the girls do their thing....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:angel:


ART LOKS said:


> Arsenio Onthescene Carclub
> 8 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Car Wash Saturday 4-6-13 & Sunday 4-7-13 8am to ? Come out and support our Family for Funeral Expenses at a&w on 75th ave and EncantoLike · · Share


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> That's toda madre homie! One of my favorite cars


dream car, sameyear i was born,,,, had one before, but shit happens not gonna lose this one!!! and thx, for da info!!!


----------



## Lil717 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking for someone to do some chrome


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Don't miss out this SAT CARSHOW, PIN-UPS, ROCKABILLY SWING, BLUES AND MORE!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WHOS HITTIN THIS UP 2 NITE???


ART LOKS said:


> El Whyner
> 7 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:













__





































___

_


















_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.














































​


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_




THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th__ 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
__February 23 2014
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet! _*:thumbsup:*​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got a 1983 Cadillac Fleetwood for sale no motor jus shell n interior hit me up if n e 1is interested


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Eugene from lowrider style cc Glendale chapter my old brother is sale full blood boxers $ 400


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

He has 6girls 3boys fullblood boxer's


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

got this 4 sale 800 obo shell n interior no motor if anybodys interested hit me up 602 501 1054 thanks AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

1989 Ford Bronco for sale needs transmission 1500 obo.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

bighomies said:


> He has 6girls 3boys fullblood boxer's


Any pic's of the pups and the parents ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

A&W!










Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Whats up AZSide?
just wanted to let everyone know i have started my own business.
*J & A Vinyl graphics* 
I Do tee's hoodies hats 
stickers for vehicles 
banners. flyers. posters.ect 
anything i can do for you let me know 
6023975676 
I will meet or beat any price out there!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO COREY AND PEARL OF PHOENIQUERA CLASSICS CC. THEY ESCORTED MY SON AND HIS LADY TO THEIR PROM! THEY ARE A CLASS ACT AN WE APPRECIATED ALL THEY DID. THE KIDS LOVED THE RIDE! THANK YOU FROM LIZ AND I!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up az


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia....:wave:


Coming soon....









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> What up az


 :wave:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia....:wave:
> 
> 
> Coming soon....
> ...


Nice, last years was a good time.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:_


:thumbsup:


Heath V said:


> Nice, last years was a good time.


_Here's what happened last year.....:wow:






Have a great day! :h5:_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WHOS ROLLN 2 CRUISE ON CENTRAL LET B KNOW HOMIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ Bump!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

​







Attached Thumbnails  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/631285d1365669204-brown-society-cc-img_9869.jpg


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


2 83s said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





2 83s said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Peace....:angel:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Please come out and support our Good Life CC brother Hector and his family raise money to help pay for funeral expenses
Thank you


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Please come out and support our fallen brother and his family. Thx GOOD LIFE C.C


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 631372
> 
> Please come out and support our Good Life CC brother Hector and his family raise money to help pay for funeral expenses
> Thank you


You will be miss. R.I.P. GOOD LIFE CC


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Condolences to the Good Life CC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The exhibitor spaces sold out for the up coming LRM Mesa Show. 

I and a friend of mine are going to the show for sure. 

And decided at the last minute to take two rides (but the car spaces sold out)

Anyone interested in selling one or two spots? Don't mind paying double if I need to. Or provide me with the contact number of who to talk to. 

PM me please. 

Regardless, with Or without cars we'll be there. 

Thanks.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Prayers go out to the family and friends of Hector Martinez from Good Life CC, RIP homie :angel:


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Old School C.C. Glendale Chapter will be there to show support to Good Life Car Club.
*
*A & W Sat and Sunday 8 am till*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for you lost Brothers. 
Lowrider Style will be there....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1949Packard said:


> *Old School C.C. Glendale Chapter will be there to show support to Good Life Car Club.
> *
> *A & W Sat and Sunday 8 am till*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Up coming events.... :thumbsup:













__





































___

_



























_UNITY CAR CLUB PICNIC MAY 19 INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON.





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet!_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

regal85 said:


> Prayers go out to the family and friends of Hector Martinez from Good Life CC, RIP homie :angel:


Thank you homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Condolences to the Good Life CC


Thank you homie


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

1949Packard said:


> *Old School C.C. Glendale Chapter will be there to show support to Good Life Car Club.
> *
> *A & W Sat and Sunday 8 am till*


Thank Julian. & Old School CC familia see you tomorrow


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Sorry for you lost Brothers.
> Lowrider Style will be there....:angel:


Thanks you


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX,AZ WILL B THERE FOR SUPPORT....


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you to all the clubs coming out to show support for hector and his family this weekend it is greatly appreciated....much love ...DOOK GOODLIFE CC


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX,AZ WILL B THERE FOR SUPPORT....


Thank you


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PHOENIX,AZ WILL B THERE FOR SUPPORT....


Thank you brotha


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 631372
> 
> Please come out and support our Good Life CC brother Hector and his family raise money to help pay for funeral expenses
> Thank you


You can also donate to Desart schools federal credit union account # 6000180313 under Hector wife Sophia Martinez


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 631372
> 
> Please come out and support our Good Life CC brother Hector and his family raise money to help pay for funeral expenses
> Thank you


Rip homie ... from lowrider style cc Glendale chapter az


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider style cc Glendale chapter az well be there for support. Good life cc


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity CC will be there to support


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Identity CC will be there to support


Thanks bro


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

bighomies said:


> Lowrider style cc Glendale chapter az well be there for support. Good life cc


Good lookin out


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

DOOK602 said:


> Thanks bro


Thank you Mondo and the Identity CC family


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 631372
> 
> Please come out and support our Good Life CC brother Hector and his family raise money to help pay for funeral expenses
> Thank you



R.I.P :angel: from SolitoS C.C.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

R.I.P HOMIE.. FROM JT'S CUSTOMSt][/FONT]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!










:angel:_


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Car cruise tonight! April 13th 2013

Location : Downtown Phoenix
Time : 7 pm to 9-10pm

All kinds of cars!!
Hotrods,lowriders,muscle cars etc...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Today!










Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


neto 65 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

From the Car Wash for Hector....:angel:










RIP....:angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5:sapo verde Armando from lrs!!! :420: have a good one carnalito!!!!:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 632630


i thawt Spirit always did official after hop,,,,:cheesy:theres gonna b 2 hops:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WHATS UP AZ SIDE, WORKING IN MESA FOR THE WEEK, WHERES SOME GOOD SPOTS FOR FOOD...


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucky Lou's man!!!!! Great food, and bar....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MIRACLE said:


> WHATS UP AZ SIDE, WORKING IN MESA FOR THE WEEK, WHERES SOME GOOD SPOTS FOR FOOD...


casa reynoso valvista/southern, morenos horne/broadway, baja joes gilbert/mckellips


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

neto 65 said:


>


:thumbsup: ill be there in my project 78 chevy c10 pick-up


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Save The Date Another Custom Car Show Held By Ignite Youth Ministry May 18th 11am-4pm Living World Bible Church In Mesa (Val Vista & Brown) Flyer will be up Very Soon.


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

art you already know !!!!


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> i thawt Spirit always did official after hop,,,,:cheesy:theres gonna b 2 hops:cheesy:


 ART YOU ALREADY KNOW FRANKS BEEN DOING THE AFTER HOP FOR YEARS !!!! HOP WILL GO ON @ 55TH AVE PARK N SWAP


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

mike(p) said:


> ART YOU ALREADY KNOW FRANKS BEEN DOING THE AFTER HOP FOR YEARS !!!! HOP WILL GO ON @ 55TH AVE PARK N SWAP


Drive in or park n swap fool??


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Why do i have a feeling there's gonna be a After Hop after the After Hop.... :dunno: :wow:

_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kant b if their both at the sametime


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> Kant b if their both at the sametime


Well the winners of both Afterhops ...... fill in the blanks.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Well fellas you know there's only one official after hop that's put on by franks hydraulics for years now so I hope to see all the clubs out there and remember no glass bottles and thanks for the support


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

HELL YA FRANK BIG WYNO WILL B THERE!!!!


Teamblowme602 said:


> Well fellas you know there's only one official after hop that's put on by franks hydraulics for years now so I hope to see all the clubs out there and remember no glass bottles and thanks for the support


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Well fellas you know there's only one official after hop that's put on by franks hydraulics for years now so I hope to see all the clubs out there and remember no glass bottles and thanks for the support


There you go! You heard it from the man himself! Lowrider Style will be there!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 633898
> art you already know !!!!





mike(p) said:


> ART YOU ALREADY KNOW FRANKS BEEN DOING THE AFTER HOP FOR YEARS !!!! HOP WILL GO ON @ 55TH AVE PARK N SWAP





Teamblowme602 said:


> Well fellas you know there's only one official after hop that's put on by franks hydraulics for years now so I hope to see all the clubs out there and remember no glass bottles and thanks for the support


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

I JUST WANNA SAY ,,, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A AMIGO OF MINE.......SLEEPING BEAUTY:naughty:














WAIT FOR IT.........................

































HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRUDDA!!!!! :h5:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ side I have 10 group 31s. 800 cca's . $40 without core. $30 with core. All are used. 
Izzy 623-341-8063


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

*Please Come Out and support May 18th 2013*

Come Support May 18th In Mesa. Klique will support 100%


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 633898
> art you already know this is the place to be !!!!


And you know this Foo

Fixed


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KLIQUE_47 said:


> Come Support May 18th In Mesa. Klique will support 100%


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Teamblowme602 said:


> Well fellas you know there's only one official after hop that's put on by franks hydraulics for years now so I hope to see all the clubs out there and remember no glass bottles and thanks for the support


Good Life cc will be there


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

oh chit,,, gato's pari........ fuck yeah!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

1500 plus adex up for grabs


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Up coming events.... :thumbsup:




__
























































___










_





































_





















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
__February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet!_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_











_[/QUOTE]

_*franks hydraulics..

the real after hop..*_


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*WHATS UP AZ RIDERZ!?!? I WILL BE IN MESA NEXT WEEKEND AND I WILL BE SELLING ZENITH 2.25" TRI COLOR WHEEL CHIPS. I WILL BE RUNNING A CAR SHOW SPECIAL AT $50.00 A SET!!!! CALL ME 505-903-3377 IF YOU WANNA SWOOP ON A SET OR TWO (DISCOUNTS ON MULTI SET PURCHASES) AGAIN THATS *****$50.00 A SET CAR SHOW SPECIAL***** 

*I ALSO HAVE TWO BRAND NEW SETS OF LOCKING ZENITH KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE TOO **edit 1 set of locking KOs sold, 1 set available**


505-903-3377 KEN 505-903-3377 KEN 505-903-3377 KEN*




























*ILL BE IN MESA FRIDAY APRIL 26th HIT ME UP ILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS AVAILABLE. *


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

Getting ready for this!!!!








_


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

WANTED TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTENDED LAST NIGHTS WHOOPPE DAZE CAR SHOW IN TOLLESON. THIS EVENT WAS THE FIRST OF ITS KIND AT WHOOPPE DAZE! I ALSO WANTED TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO DIEGO ESPINOZA FOR SPONSORING AWARD PLAQUES FOR THIS SHOW AND COLLABORATING WITH ME TO MAKE THIS A SUCCESFUL EVENT. ALSO A BIG THANK YOU TO MY WIFE KATHY FOR HELPING WITH REGESTERING CARS AND ASSITING IN EVERY ASSPECT HER AND DIEGO HAD THE HUGE TASK OF COUNTING THE VOTES FOR AWARDS. ALSO THANKS GOES TO RUTH ESPINOZA AND THE CITY OF TOLLESON FOR BEING OPEN TO THE IDEA OF HAVING THIS EVENT!

HERE ARE THE CLUBS THAT ATTENDED IN NO PATICULAR ORDER: IDENITY, GOOD LIFE, UNITY, SOPHISTICATED FEW, OLD MEMORIES, INTRUDERS, LIFE, PHOENIX RIDERZ, OLD SCHOOL, TOUCH OF MAGIC, LA FAMILIA, USO. AND SOLO RIDERS. YOUR SUPPORT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED. POST UP PICS!!!

THANKS AGAIN!! PAUL CURIEL, IMPERIALS CC:worship:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*TWO WEEKS AWAY!!!
*
*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
* bigger and better every year!
Room promo packages sold out but reg room's still availible and registration still open to all!*


upload foto
*A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia :wave:

Today!

The A&W!!!!








_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> WANTED TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTENDED LAST NIGHTS WHOOPPE DAZE CAR SHOW IN TOLLESON. THIS EVENT WAS THE FIRST OF ITS KIND AT WHOOPPE DAZE! I ALSO WANTED TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO DIEGO ESPINOZA FOR SPONSORING AWARD PLAQUES FOR THIS SHOW AND COLLABORATING WITH ME TO MAKE THIS A SUCCESFUL EVENT. ALSO A BIG THANK YOU TO MY WIFE KATHY FOR HELPING WITH REGESTERING CARS AND ASSITING IN EVERY ASSPECT HER AND DIEGO HAD THE HUGE TASK OF COUNTING THE VOTES FOR AWARDS. ALSO THANKS GOES TO RUTH ESPINOZA AND THE CITY OF TOLLESON FOR BEING OPEN TO THE IDEA OF HAVING THIS EVENT!
> 
> HERE ARE THE CLUBS THAT ATTENDED IN NO PATICULAR ORDER: IDENITY, GOOD LIFE, UNITY, SOPHISTICATED FEW, OLD MEMORIES, INTRUDERS, LIFE, PHOENIX RIDERZ, OLD SCHOOL, TOUCH OF MAGIC, LA FAMILIA, USO. AND SOLO RIDERS. YOUR SUPPORT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED. POST UP PICS!!!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!! PAUL CURIEL, IMPERIALS CC:worship:


Paul it was a great turn out and the cars looked awesome under those lights


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Got some new footage of the last Mesa SuperShow! Have a guess appearance of the Uso CC Phx Chapter President and of coarse Phoenix Riderz doing thing at the Hop! Not to mention a few other surprises! Enjoy! 














_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MESA SUPER SHOW NOTICE *1.* *ATTENTION Mesa Super Show Confirmed Exhibitors!** We have received a few calls regarding trading exhibitor spaces for no shows. Due to our FULL CAPACITY and limited space, If your vehicle will not be ready for the show, you will only be able to receive exhibitor wristbands for no shows. There will be no trading or exchanging exhibitor spaces allowed. Thank you for your understanding and we look forward in seeing you this coming Friday and Saturday for move-in. Safe travels. *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

its goin down! #bigmandophotography @bigmandoaz instagram


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Nice


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_










_[/QUOTE]

_*franks hydraulics..

the real after hop..*_


----------



## dumbo_loccs (Aug 16, 2012)

What you guys think gonna paint it a two tone and put a system in


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

https://post.craigslist.org/u/ejAQnZWr4hGGoFiIoeOz9A/av5hm


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ATTENTION Mesa Super Show Confirmed Exhibitors! We have received a few calls regarding trading exhibitor spaces for no shows. Due to our FULL CAPACITY and limited space, If your vehicle will not be ready for the show, you will only be able to receive exhibitor wristbands for the show. NO ENTRY SUBSTITUTIONS WILL BE ALLOWED DUE TO SOLD OUT EXHIBITOR SPACES. Thank you for your understanding and we look forward in seeing you this Friday and Saturday for move-in.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

if anyone has a extra bracelet hit me up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WELL HERE IT IS.........................


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET ZENITH STYLE CHROME KNOCKOFFS OR HAVE AN EXTRA ONE LAYING AROUND? PM ME THANKS*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Be safe Brothers.....:angel:_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

I have six used group 31s 800cca 40 without core n 30 with core. Also willing to trade For Mesa show Wrist bands. 1 battery a wrist band


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

WHATS UP AZ RIDERZ!?!? I WILL BE IN MESA NEXT WEEKEND AND I WILL BE SELLING ZENITH 2.25" TRI COLOR WHEEL CHIPS. I WILL BE RUNNING A CAR SHOW SPECIAL AT $50.00 A SET!!!! CALL ME 505-903-3377 IF YOU WANNA SWOOP ON A SET OR TWO (DISCOUNTS ON MULTI SET PURCHASES) AGAIN THATS *****$50.00 A SET CAR SHOW SPECIAL***** 

*I ALSO HAVE TWO BRAND NEW SETS OF LOCKING ZENITH KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE TOO **edit 1 set of locking KOs sold, 1 set available**


505-903-3377 KEN 505-903-3377 KEN 505-903-3377 KEN







ILL BE IN MESA FRIDAY APRIL 26th HIT ME UP ILL HAVE PLENTY OF SETS AVAILABLE.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_










_[/QUOTE]

_*franks hydraulics..

the real after hop..*_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Come check it out over 700 cars in the show, then check out Frank's yearly hop


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Heading out towards mesa first thin tomarrow morning.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*​OLD SCHOOL C.C.*
*
ROLLIN OUT TO THE MESA LR CAR SHOW!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


1949Packard said:


> *​OLD SCHOOL C.C.*
> *
> ROLLIN OUT TO THE MESA LR CAR SHOW!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Well looks like today alot of rides will be coming into town! Keep a eye out for them.

Coming up....












_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now a word from our Sponsers.... 






_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SUP HOMIES! IVE BEEN GETTING A COUPLE CALLS ABOUT FRIDAY MOVE IN FOR THE MESA SHOW. MOVE IN TIME IS FROM 12PM TO 8PM . WANT A GOOD SPOT GET THERE EARLY. YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES! SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

In mesa now, about four blocks from the show area!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:

__
















































___

_









__





































___

_

















_


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet :h5:_


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

This is it today's the day or move in/tailgate party in the waiting area. I hope you guys have the cars all nice and chinny Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the move in!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another one homies! Doing this shit with my phone lol!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another one....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Identity Original said:


> This is it today's the day or move in/tailgate party in the waiting area. I hope you guys have the cars all nice and chinny Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Have 1 bracelet if anybody wants it?$25.hit me up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> Have 1 bracelet if anybody wants it?$25.hit me up


pm sent


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

Any1 else have bracelets? Lmk


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Gm az familia and we welcome all our out state guest! :wave:

Today!










Good Luck Everyone! :thumbsup:_


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

*May 18 3rd Annual Rockabella ,free!!!!!*


----------



## lowridergirl69 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Bracelet*



GONE TIP'N said:


> Have 1 bracelet if anybody wants it?$25.hit me up


Hey do you still got that bracelet ?


----------



## Cultura C.C PHX (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone have exta tickets hmu 6237602508


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FROM YOU GUESS IT......


----------



## sammysavage5 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that who won the hop? U kno who took the different hop classes?





Lowrider Style CC said:


> FROM YOU GUESS IT......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:dunno:


sammysavage5 said:


> Is that who won the hop? U kno who took the different hop classes?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


i heard they went missing after this.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Good show last night


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!



















Everyone be safe....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want to say Congrats to all the Winners! :thumbsup:

Here go a few pic's i took of the show....uffin:














































Here goes some video we did....






Much Lowrider Luv & Respect....:thumbsup:_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

I think they need to bring the show back to phx. Man they didnt let anyone bring in chairs


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA (Dec 9, 2011)

_* Mi Vida Car Club Not World Wide But One Strong Familia*_


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Waiting for the hop to start.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Had a great time workin the Mesa Lowrider show move in! Met a lot of great Homies. Made new friends too. See the baddest cars in the southwest roll in. Hope everyone had a great time!


----------



## purple86 (Oct 14, 2012)

Like the homie old school they need to bringit back to phx is biger and more organice.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:yessad:^^^


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> I think they need to bring the show back to phx. Man they didnt let anyone bring in chairs


i brought in chairs.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

purple86 said:


> Like the homie old school they need to bringit back to phx is biger and more organice.


Hell ya there's more room in PHX


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

not trying to dis anyone i take my hat off to the staff for doing a dam good job. but when they put sings out front saying no chairs come on. and its me wif & kids? thats bull. like i said this is my opin not trying to piss anyone


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


CARLOS VILLANUEVA said:


> _* Mi Vida Car Club Not World Wide But One Strong Familia*_
> View attachment 638733


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


AZs finest13 said:


> Waiting for the hop to start.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 638822
> 
> View attachment 638874
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Special thanks for the Mesa Az Chapter for putting in work! Also congrats to Chucky for his win and yes i took 3rd with my Mini. This is the new group pic for them....uffin:










Everyone please have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Had a great time workin the Mesa Lowrider show move in! Met a lot of great Homies. Made new friends too. See the baddest cars in the southwest roll in. Hope everyone had a great time!



Great job Luna! :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

made it out to da hop.... missed da show ... but was good seein some peeps out there,,, Especially my IDENTITY fam!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok some of the pics are gonna look like reposts,, its cuz i had the camera on motion pics so im just gonna post them all cuz everybody sees something different!!!! enjoy!!!! Art Loks!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice pic Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice pic's Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Nice pic Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

any body have info on the fuego bar and grill car show on sunday?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Identity Original said:


> Paul it was a great turn out and the cars looked awesome under those lights


THANKS HOMIE! HAD A GREAT TIME AT MESA SHOW! ESPECIALLY AT TAIL GATE PARTY! TELL TATA THOSE WERE MY BOXES OF FOOD I LEFT IN BACK OF TRUCK!:rofl:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ARIZONA AFTER HOP!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Hell ya there's more room in PHX


more room and no one gets put in the grass or dirt! We need it back in phoenix asap


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Streetwerx Autowerx
[/h][h=5]Long ass limo top.
[/h]

https://www.facebook.com/#


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Damn tata loks was this at the Mesa show?


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

We did it again repeat of 2012 mesa show, 6 out of 9 entrees placed all four cars and two bike VP Iceman 2nd CUV class, Tommy 2nd SUV class, Freddy 1st mini truck, David 3rd 90s above , Alex 3rd 20inch street custom bike,Giovanni 20inch Bike full custom


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Few of the AZ Good Life car and Bike Club familia


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 639332


This mawfucka is bad!!


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

editing photos from the show, they will be on www.sundayslackermagazine.com later this week. Here is the first edit after the show. Mesa_cruise_impala by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Mesa_cruise_lowrider by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.sundayslackermagazine.com Mesa_cruisein_1964 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Mesa_1962_Impala by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up peeps looking for one 13x7 72 spoke wheel all chrome hit me up or a 13x7 72 spoke gold nipples and gold hub thanks


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams CC Yuma, Az...most of you know us by the car show we do in Feb...we havent been out hitting the Az show because we have been having alot of projects going but we still here and stronger than ever...Heres a look at some of our newest members and builds....























Hit us up for upcoming shows events and we will try our hardest to come out to support...Much LOve and Respect to OG AZ Side


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up ? Need batteries?

I have 6 - 31's 800 CCA's.

$30 with core and $40 without core

6233418063


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 639600
> 
> We did it again repeat of 2012 mesa show, 6 out of 9 entrees placed all four cars and two bike VP Iceman 2nd CUV class, Tommy 2nd SUV class, Freddy 1st mini truck, David 3rd 90s above , Alex 3rd 20inch street custom bike,Giovanni 20inch Bike full custom


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> United Dreams CC Yuma, Az...most of you know us by the car show we do in Feb...we havent been out hitting the Az show because we have been having alot of projects going but we still here and stronger than ever...Heres a look at some of our newest members and builds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Great pic's everyone! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

These one's are for the homie's....






















































































































Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

www.sundayslackermagazine Mesa_Chevy_deluxe by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Damn tata loks was this at the Mesa show?


THERE U GO TRYIN TO GET ME IN TROUBLE... I DIDNT MAKE IT TO DA MESA SHOW MAYNE!!!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

















_


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Since 2009 ~ Sunday Slacker Magazine www.sundayslackermagazine ~ since 2009 
Mesa_lowrider by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Mesa_1964_3wheel by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just in! uffin:








_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

does anyone know the owner of this bike?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> does anyone know the owner of this bike?


It says on the sign carnal .....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> It says on the sign carnal .....


 yes I know that, but I don't know the vato. Im hoping to find out if he is from a club etc. I need to talk to him.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

he goes by shilin i think he's solo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> yes I know that, but I don't know the vato. Im hoping to find out if he is from a club etc. I need to talk to him.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Black86Cutty said:


> he goes by shilin i think he's solo


 I got a hold of him. Thx


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

NEW VISION


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> does anyone know the owner of this bike?


Look sick


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:















Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:
_

_









___

_









__














































___

_

















_


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


>





1966rag said:


> View attachment 641082


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.


PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.


WE WILL BE RAFFLING OUT ART PANELS HAND PAINTED BY BUGS, RON HERNANDEZ, VICIOUS AND OTHER LOCAL ARTIST . ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO LITTLE DANNY. I WILL POST SAMPLE PICS OF THE ART WORK THAT WILL BE RAFFLED OFF.


MAY 19, 9AM TO 12:30 PM, LETS SUPPORT LITTLE DANNY AND HIS FAMILIA IN THE FIRST PART OF THE DAY AND THEN CRUISE OUT AND SUPPORT UNITY CAR CLUB.


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Whats up AZ side. My sons football team the Rhinos are going to be having a car wash tomorrow 5\5 at hooters on 75th ave and thomas from 8AM to 5PM. Hooters is also donating a portion of the procedes from the food sales during this time. All funds raised will help pay for the boys to play in a football tournament in San Diego. Some come on out and get your ride washed for the Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## ricksixt8 (May 4, 2013)

I am selling my 1950 Chevy deluxe 2 door runs good 9000$ obo also my knock price down for a good set of whitewalls call or text rick 6024664121


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

Whats up AZ side. My sons football team the Rhinos are going to be having a car wash tomorrow 5\5 at hooters on 75th ave and thomas from 8AM to 5PM. Hooters is also donating a portion of the procedes from the food sales during this time. All funds raised will help pay for the boys to play in a football tournament in San Diego. Some come on out and get your ride washed for the Cinco de Mayo!_


_









From our Safford Az Chapter!










Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Good !! Morning !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.
> 
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.
> ...



:thumbsup:.............:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Time to Hit Da Carwash !!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TOP GUN said:


> DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.
> 
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 1968custom (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the car wash but we will be out there tomorrow.



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Today!
> 
> ...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.
> 
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.
> ...


Thanks for the info ill pass it on and will try my best to make it man
Real glad you guys are helping him out props guys


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!

Whats up AZ side. My sons football team the Rhinos are going to be having a car wash today 5\5 at hooters on 75th ave and thomas from 8AM to 5PM. Hooters is also donating a portion of the procedes from the food sales during this time. All funds raised will help pay for the boys to play in a football tournament in San Diego. Some come on out and get your ride washed for the Cinco de Mayo!




















_Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO AZ SIDE!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BIG MANDO AND TATA TEXTING EACHOTHER.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>





ART LOKS said:


> HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO AZ SIDE!!!





ART LOKS said:


> BIG MANDO AND TATA TEXTING EACHOTHER.





ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

strait skirtin on the freeway on 72 spoke D's


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TOP GUN said:


> DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.
> 
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.
> ...


TTT! Hope everyone can make it out and be tested! Then hit up Unity's picnic!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Art Buck said:


> TTT! Hope everyone can make it out and be tested! Then hit up Unity's picnic!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Good day layitlow'rs!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Well their up homie's the first week of firme pic's of the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow! This week we have alittle something from some the best photographers on the scene! We gave a special shout to Richard Ochoa, Mr Luna and Big Mando for setting up a great show!_ :worship:











Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> Well their up homie's the first week of firme pic's of the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow! This week we have alittle something from some the best photographers on the scene! We gave a special shout to Richard Ochoa, Mr Luna and Big Mando for setting up a great show!_ :worship:
> 
> ...


Thanks Hector for the love. But just want to make sure you understand I did not have a part of "setting" up the show. I was asked to work the Move-in! The props goes to Richard Ochoa. Motorsportshowcase Society cc and their people. They did a great job and the show was awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks Hector for the love. But just want to make sure you understand I did not have a part of "setting" up the show. I was asked to work the Move-in! The props goes to Richard Ochoa. Motorsportshowcase Society cc and their people. They did a great job and the show was awesome! Thanks again.


Well said carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

THIS POST DOES NOT REFLECT OPINONS OF MY CLUB. I STAND BEHIND WHAT IM SAYING THAT I WAS PRESENT AT A&W THIS PAST SUNDAY WHEN SOMEBODY IN GREEN QUAD CAB DUALLY DECIDED TO DO A BURN OUT AND FILL THE PARKING LOT UP WITH SMOKE THAT SMELLED LIKE S##T! THIS WAS NOT COOL BECAUSE THIS PERSON WAS FLYING HIS CLUBS PLAQUE AND THEIR WERE OTHER CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS PRESENT NOT TO MENTION ALOT OF KIDS.

INCASE YOU ARE NOT AWARE THE COPS HAVE BEEN SHOWING UP PARTICULLAY THE SAME SARGENT THAT BEEN BUZZING AROUND AND HE SAID HE WOULD BE BACK IF PROBLEMS STARTING ARISING AND I CAN ALMOST BET HE WILL BE BACK TO STAND WATCH AS HE DID LAST MONTH AND EVERYBODY BOOKED WHEN HE SHOWED UP.

IT IS SAD THAT ONE PERSONS ACTIONS ARE ONLY GOING TO STOP THE WEEKLY CRUISE IN @ A&W IF THIS PERSON KEEPS IT UP! AND OTHER CLUBS TOLD ME HE DID THIS ALREADY THE LAST TWO WEEKS IN A ROW.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anybody have some tru= classic caps for sale??? Pm me


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

THIS HAPPENS ALL THE TIME..SAME SHIT HAPPENED IN THE SOUTH SIDE AT THE WASH..PUT THEIR CLUB ON BLAST AND LET THEIR PRESIDENT KNOW..HOPEFULLY THEIR PRESIDENT CAN HANDLE THE ISSUE...


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

thats the only way cats will get it by blasting there name


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

what up OG AZ SIDE!! been a min.. still doing our thing here in YUMA AZ... MUCH LOVE ..


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up Az side. I have a set of 6 group 31s 800cca good used battery for sale $40 without cores & $30 with core. Hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

May 19, 55th orangewood. 9am- 12:30 pm. lets find little Danny a match. raffle tickets on sale now. art work donated by bugs, Ron, chawps and vicious plus numerous other prizes . hit me up for raffle tickets.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/archives/22095#


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:








_

Peace...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> what up OG AZ SIDE!! been a min.. still doing our thing here in YUMA AZ... MUCH LOVE ..


 looking good homies! UD REPPIN THE Y-TOWN!!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> THIS POST DOES NOT REFLECT OPINONS OF MY CLUB. I STAND BEHIND WHAT IM SAYING THAT I WAS PRESENT AT A&W THIS PAST SUNDAY WHEN SOMEBODY IN GREEN QUAD CAB DUALLY DECIDED TO DO A BURN OUT AND FILL THE PARKING LOT UP WITH SMOKE THAT SMELLED LIKE S##T! THIS WAS NOT COOL BECAUSE THIS PERSON WAS FLYING HIS CLUBS PLAQUE AND THEIR WERE OTHER CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS PRESENT NOT TO MENTION ALOT OF KIDS.
> 
> INCASE YOU ARE NOT AWARE THE COPS HAVE BEEN SHOWING UP PARTICULLAY THE SAME SARGENT THAT BEEN BUZZING AROUND AND HE SAID HE WOULD BE BACK IF PROBLEMS STARTING ARISING AND I CAN ALMOST BET HE WILL BE BACK TO STAND WATCH AS HE DID LAST MONTH AND EVERYBODY BOOKED WHEN HE SHOWED UP.
> 
> IT IS SAD THAT ONE PERSONS ACTIONS ARE ONLY GOING TO STOP THE WEEKLY CRUISE IN @ A&W IF THIS PERSON KEEPS IT UP! AND OTHER CLUBS TOLD ME HE DID THIS ALREADY THE LAST TWO WEEKS IN A ROW.


That CC called Out Law someone was supposed to talk to their member Rj about it to have it stopped, Rj cool homie but not sure what happened.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Adrian Romero



We had to move the show from the show to the address on the flyer if u have any questions message me


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Hey I'm Wolf from Los Desperados C.C. We are having a free show on May 18 at fear farm(99ave & Mcdowell). Maybe we can help out? My number is 602-348-7179.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> May 19, 55th orangewood. 9am- 12:30 pm. lets find little Danny a match. raffle tickets on sale now. art work donated by bugs, Ron, chawps and vicious plus numerous other prizes . hit me up for raffle tickets.


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:
_


_





























___

_



































_


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One of mine from The Mesa Supershow.... 










Hope you like it homie's......_uffin:


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up az


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> looking good homies! UD REPPIN THE Y-TOWN!!!!


 BIG S/O TO THE HOMIE BIG MANDO MUCH LOVE FAM!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

TOP GUN said:


> DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.
> 
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.
> ...



TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 644777


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Have a great & safe day AZ! :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

LAST AT OUR SUPER SHOW YUMA AZ UNITED DREAMS CC...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

THIS YEARS SHOW FEAT... ROCKY PADILLA ... PLUS CARS FEATURED IN 2013 LRM... DONT MISS NEXT YEARS SHOW @ COCOPAH CASINO YUMA AZ!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

As you all know i'am a single Dad now. And i just want to say Happy Mother's Day to all the single Father and the Mother's too....:thumbsup:



Have a great & safe day.... :angel:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

The A&W!!!!








_


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

To all the Moms out there, Have a very Happy Mothers Day! And to all my Homies in Az, Hope you all enjoy time with your Moms and Wifeys on their Special Day!
Alrato,
Bullet~:sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm az familia.... :wave:
> 
> As you all know i'am a single Dad now. And i just want to say Happy Mother's Day to all the single Father and the Mother's too....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Fool that's what Fathers day is for! Its all about the MOTHERS TODAY!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

_


















































Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:












THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN




The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive Dec 7th 2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 


*_


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Any recommendations for movies for our May 18 show? May


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Fool that's what Fathers day is for! Its all about the MOTHERS TODAY!


Thats wat i thought. But iam getting alot of people telling me especially women that single fathers are the Mothers in a childs life too. So i thought it would be nice to wish the single fathers a Happy Mothers Day....uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

You wont believe this. As i was typing my last post i get this in a text from this hyna LOL!












I guess iam a Mr Mom....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

[h=5]Lowrider Stylecc[/h]
3 hours ago
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#

As you all know i'am a single father now and i now know how much work it take to care for a child. I have great respect for all the Mothers & Single Father's out there. And this is for you... 





11Like · · Promote · Share


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
Melissa L Baldwin, Abraham Hernandez, Melissa-Missy Lozoya-Garcia and 35 others like this.



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
Jason Wyga Single father here too . Much respect homie .
2 hours ago via mobile · Unlike · 3





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
Deanna L. Thomas Single mom. Have a great Mother's Day to all the single fathers out there.
48 minutes ago · Unlike · 2






http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
Melissa L Baldwin Thank you Hector much love N respect to you on this special day! Keep up the good work Mr Mom 
19 minutes ago via mobile · Unlike · 1






http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#
Nancy Charlez MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL U SINGLE FATHERS KUZ IT TAKE A MAN 2 MAKE A BABY BIT IT TAKES A FATHER 2 RISE HIS BABIES ALL PROPS MY HAT GOES OFF 2 ALL U GUYZ
about a minute ago · Unlike · 1

















Write a comment...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Well another work week. I hope everyone had a fun weekend. Please be blessed....:angel:












_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> DANNY BOY'S SON, LITTLE DANNY NEEDS OUR HELP. HE IS IN NEED OF A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT, AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE NO MATCHES. HIS FAMILY HAS ORGANIZED A SWABBING EVENT TO HELP FIND ANY POSSIBLE MATCHES. THIS WILL BE HELD AT OLPH CATHOLIC SCHOOL ON 55TH AND ORANGEWOOD MAY 19 , 9 AM TO 1230 PM.
> 
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ WILL HAVE THEIR CARS ON DISPLAY . WE WOULD LIKE TO ENCOURAGE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA TO HELP US OUT. BEFORE HEADING OUT TO UNITY PICNIC SWING BY, SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE, GET SWABBED AND KICK BACK AND LETS SHOW DANNY BOY WE STILL HERE FOR HIM.
> ...


TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*jus want to say thanks to **franks hydraulics
**our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics** parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
**602-690-6555**..*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> To all the Moms out there, Have a very Happy Mothers Day! And to all my Homies in Az, Hope you all enjoy time with your Moms and Wifeys on their Special Day!
> Alrato,
> Bullet~:sprint:


:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Fool that's what Fathers day is for! Its all about the MOTHERS TODAY!


:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Thats wat i thought. But iam getting alot of people telling me especially women that single fathers are the Mothers in a childs life too. So i thought it would be nice to wish the single fathers a Happy Mothers Day....uffin:


i think it really applys to someone like me that has raised a 19 year old from 9 months, and a 16 yr old from 2 weeks....
not since last week... you know wat i mean,,,, i hope.....
dont praise urself yet.
im 20 years deep in this and i still feel the ones that deserve the credit is the single moms,, just cuase were men were supposed to be praised,,, fuck that its harder for a woman to do it than a man,,,, toot ur own horn in ten yrs....
if ur still a single dad.... 

20 yrs deep and i still havent tooted my own horn,....
at least not when somebody was lookin:rimshot:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> i think it really applys to someone like me that has raised a 19 year old from 9 months, and a 16 yr old from 2 weeks....
> not since last week... you know wat i mean,,,, i hope.....
> dont praise urself yet.
> im 20 years deep in this and i still feel the ones that deserve the credit is the single moms,, just cuase were men were supposed to be praised,,, fuck that its harder for a woman to do it than a man,,,, toot ur own horn in ten yrs....
> ...


And it makes you a great father Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> And it makes you a great father Loks


no it makes me a father that loves his sons.... to bad life decisions can make a life of happiness a house of horrors. Man shit aint easy.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> no it makes me a father that loves his sons.... to bad life decisions can make a life of happiness a house of horrors. Man shit aint easy.


Yup but you still get Fathers day not mothers day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I wasn't tooting my own horn. I was trying to say after being a single father for 3 month since my ex old lady got locked up .... I understand wat mother's and single father's go through. I was applauding them. And big props to u homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I should have just reposted my Facebook post that I posted on the last page.

Here it is....

Lowrider Stylecc
As you all know i'am a single father now and i now know how much work it take to care for a child. I have great respect for all the Mothers & Single Father's out there. And this is for you...


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> no it makes me a father that loves his sons.... to bad life decisions can make a life of happiness a house of horrors. Man shit aint easy.


All worth it at the end, moral of the story Loks you don't have Tits no flowers for you Foo, but ill buy you a beer on Father's Day


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> i think it really applys to someone like me that has raised a 19 year old from 9 months, and a 16 yr old from 2 weeks....
> not since last week... you know wat i mean,,,, i hope.....
> dont praise urself yet.
> im 20 years deep in this and i still feel the ones that deserve the credit is the single moms,, just cuase were men were supposed to be praised,,, fuck that its harder for a woman to do it than a man,,,, toot ur own horn in ten yrs....
> ...


 Tata Loks, Ive only been a single father to my 3 kids for a little over 2 years now and it aint always easy. not looking forward to their teenage years . Luckily for me I have my mom to help me out.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Wherer the LO LO Pics and the Torta Pics??!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: My AZ FAM!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Wherer the LO LO Pics and the Torta Pics??!!!!


X's 2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

One of our Brothers is in need. Please call the number on the flyer and donate.... :angel:










Together we can make a difference....:thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Wherer the LO LO Pics and the Torta Pics??!!!!


http://barriogirls.com/yvonne/


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Tata Loks, Ive only been a single father to my 3 kids for a little over 2 years now and it aint always easy. not looking forward to their teenage years . Luckily for me I have my mom to help me out.


aint easy bro... but ya i had my mom and my sister to help me,,, my boys call my sister tia mom... thats how much love she give my boys.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> http://barriogirls.com/yvonne/


 :squint: ........... :wow: .......... :biggrin: ................ :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:........ :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

OK I Forgot OG AZ SIDE is suppose to be clean so where the LO LO PICS!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> OK I Forgot OG AZ SIDE is suppose to be clean so where the LO LO PICS!!


Here's a few clean lolo's 


image hosting over 2mb


image upload no registration

And a piece of fine CLEAN ass


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good used group 31s 800cca $30 without core $20 with core. Hot me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it....:x:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here Is A Few Pic's


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MARTINEZ79 (Sep 14, 2011)

*69 is clean!!*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> looking good homies! UD REPPIN THE Y-TOWN!!!!


Thanks Big Mando we doing it down here in the Y-TOWN.....keeping the lowrider movement going


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Come out support our native American brothers and sisters , space is limited 30 total , contact Mike 623-670-1679 for more info or to reserve spot, its free entrée


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

THIS SATURDAY! 3pm-11pm (FREE!) Trophies, live bands, Dj's, Pin-Up Contest, 
CAR SWAPMEET, VENDORS, FOOD TRUCKS AND MORE!! CALL 602-348-7179 FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

check it out on our portable drive-in at Rockabella May 18!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Az Does it! May 18 at fearFarm


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 :worship:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :worship:


Wow it's Nelly welcome back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


I had one of these with T-Tops! I miss it! Bad ass pic's ese! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrockabilly said:


> check it out on our portable drive-in at Rockabella May 18!


I went to the movies when i was 16 to watch this! Its amazing how far hydrualics have came.....uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azrockabilly said:


> Az Does it! May 18 at fearFarm


Memorys! Thats when we didn edited our videos LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:










Peace.... :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Had to share.....


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

WOLFIE,

SORRY NOT GONNA MAKE YOUR SHOW GONNA BE IN REDLANDS CA. ON THIS DAY. IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY AT THE START OF THIS SCENE YOU WILL SEE TH GYPSY ROSE IN THE BACKGROUND. ALSO THE BLUE MONTE HOPPING BELONGED TO "BIG HOSS" THAT THE STUDIO PUCHASED FROM HIM WHICH SADLY SUFFERED DAMAGE AT THE END OF THE MOVIE IN CRASH SCENE. JESSE VALADEZ SR. STICHED THE INTERIOR IN THE MONTE AND APPEARS IN RED SHIRT LOOKING INTO TRUNK AT HYDRALICS AS DO OTHER MEMBERS OF THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB. 

THIS MOVIE BRINGS BACK SO MANY MEMORIES AS I WATCHED IT AS A THIRTEEN YEAR OLD AT THE ACRES DRIVE IN! CAN'T BELIVE JUST GAVE AWAY MY AGE! LOL!

IMPERIAL MATERIAL


azrockabilly said:


> check it out on our portable drive-in at Rockabella May 18!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:


Up coming events.... :thumbsup:



_


_






























___

_


























_


_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic



Lowrider Style CC 4th Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show 2014!
February 23 2014 _

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I just want wish my club a Happy 19th Anniversary and thank all of you for the love & support you vato's have shown us....:thumbsup:










Much Luv & Respect AZ! :h5:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Thanks LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Thanks LOKS


you know how i do it bro!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Her last weekend in AZ!!*











*She will be driving the streets of Santa Maria California..*


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

dads86regal said:


> *She will be driving the streets of Santa Maria California..*


She looks good Compa!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Frank Castillo

[/h][h=5] Franks hydraulics has all parts in stock hit us up if you need anything we have full inventory:naughty:

[/h]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I just want wish my club a Happy 19th Anniversary and thank all of you for the love & support you vato's have shown us....:thumbsup:










Much Luv & Respect AZ! :h5:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Here's a few clean lolo's
> 
> 
> image hosting over 2mb
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> *Frank Castillo
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

hey were cleaning out the garage and got a few things for sale
1 new Red's competition pump #9 gear
1 new chrome motor 80
3 new delta dumps 50 ea
2 new slow downs 10 ea 
1 set of Black Majic bolt in drop mounts 70
a set of used but good working accumulators with fittings 120
let me know justin 480-209-0628


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!






















Happening now....





































Big props to the Clubs out there! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!












God bless him....:angel:





Happening there now....




























:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Jose Madrid

[/h][h=5]From me and all UNITY members we want to thank everyone who came out yesterday to our 11th annual picnic it was a good turn out once again ... Thanks to the hoppers that came out n did their thing for the crowd[/h]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

On behalf of the Arizmendez family, Be the Match foundation and the Phoenix Riderz, we would like to thank all those who came out to support and get tested.

Thanks go out to Spirit CC, New Image, Life, Identity, LowriderStyle, Old School, Desert Life and all solo riders.....if we missed anyone we apologize.....thank you all.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

azmobn06 said:


> On behalf of the Arizmendez family, Be the Match foundation and the Phoenix Riderz, we would like to thank all those who came out to support and get tested.
> 
> Thanks go out to Spirit CC, New Image, Life, Identity, LowriderStyle, Old School, Desert Life and all solo riders.....if we missed anyone we apologize.....thank you all.


Oh shit. What's up Termite?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

azmobn06 said:


> On behalf of the Arizmendez family, Be the Match foundation and the Phoenix Riderz, we would like to thank all those who came out to support and get tested.
> 
> Thanks go out to Spirit CC, New Image, Life, Identity, LowriderStyle, Old School, Desert Life and all solo riders.....if we missed anyone we apologize.....thank you all.


Knights Image and Rollerz Only were there supporting also! Thanks guys!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

azmobn06 said:


> On behalf of the Arizmendez family, Be the Match foundation and the Phoenix Riderz, we would like to thank all those who came out to support and get tested.
> 
> Thanks go out to Spirit CC, New Image, Life, Identity, LowriderStyle, Old School, Desert Life and all solo riders.....if we missed anyone we apologize.....thank you all.


Thank you carnal..... :thumbsup:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

AUGUST 18TH 2013 AT THE PASADENA FAIR GROUNDS (HOUSTON)

"KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND CONCERT"

CASH PRIZES & CUSTOM ENGRAVED GOLD PENDANTS FOR BEST OF SHOW and 1st, 2nd & 3rd place Trophies awarded in over 65 CATEGORIES, and over 200 AWARDS!!!!! CASH PRIZE FOR WINNERS IN CAR HOP COMPETITION!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THEIR AND HELP US SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT!!!


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up Arizona this Eugene from low rider style CC


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

unity_mike said:


> Oh shit. What's up Termite?


What up homie!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Art Buck said:


> Knights Image and Rollerz Only were there supporting also! Thanks guys!


Good looking out Arty!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

did anybody see The Voice ... Shakira had her legs behind her head...


----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)

FOR SALE $350.00


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Up coming events.... :thumbsup:
_


_









__



























_















_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic


Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Dance/Dinner/Car Show!
__May 17th 2013__
_

_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet _


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> did anybody see The Voice ... Shakira had her legs behind her head...


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Come out nd support plz jente this is for my primos mom (my tia) get the rides washed befre the home depot show thx in advance

We will be having a carwash to raise money for funeral expenses for my Tia Christina who was killed on Tuesday night. It will be Saturday May 25th on the southwest corner of 75th & Indian School starting at 7am. Please come by and show your support! We also have an account you may make a donation if you would like at Chase Bank # 217121661 under Javier Marquez. Thank you for your prayers and support, we appreciate it as our family goes through this difficult time.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Gm Az Familia! :wave:

Today!

Car Wash!



75th Ave & Indian School Rd
7am till ?
If you cant make it please donate at:
Chase Bank # 217121661 under Javier Marquez :angel:

If anyone has info on the Home Depot show please post it.... Thank you.uffin:_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats up Peeps wondering if anybody here has ever used Fusion Powder Coating and what there experience was. There prices seem fair. Does anybody know or reccomend another powder coating company or person?? Thanks For any Info.
AZ TTT!!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

fusion powder is good at wat they do. I got sum parts done and man nice work


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_

Today!








_


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

today at the rollin show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Be safe my Lowrider Brothers.... :angel:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oldschool wayz said:


> fusion powder is good at wat they do. I got sum parts done and man nice work


 Cool Thanks for the info homie!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A few pic's from the Roll'n Show....:thumbsup:


















Great show Jamal! :h5:
_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Good show, we had a great time!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

not me tatas memorial day grille:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _A few pic's from the Roll'n Show....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who da fuck is jamel:rimshot:



but i heard Jamal thru a good :h5:show.... i missed anudda one:tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]

[/h][h=5] July 13th , BACK 2 SKU CRUISE 2013 @ The Roosevelt School District Office. More details soon to follow.

[/h]


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

All makes and models, lowriders, dubs, classics, hot rod, welcome, space is limited (30) car entrees 15-20 spaces for motorcycles, bike and pedal car entrees, no entree fees for exhibitors, nor to the public, 
Please contact Mike Clark for any questions 
623-670-1679
Thank you

This is NOT Good Life CC hosted event


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


DAMM looks like it was a hot one


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 651607
> 
> 
> All makes and models, lowriders, dubs, classics, hot rod, welcome, space is limited (30) car entrees 15-20 spaces for motorcycles, bike and pedal car entrees, no entree fees for exhibitors, nor to the public,
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> DAMM looks like it was a hot one


:yes::h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> who da fuck is jamel:rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> but i heard Jamal thru a good :h5:show.... i missed anudda one:tears:


Dam cell phone lol!


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

That's why me and the family are moving to Pismo Beach,Ca! Weather is nice their.:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heath V said:


> Good show, we had a great time!


That little tricycle was cool.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha yep, it was getting a lot of attention and she ended up taking 1st place.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

It was cool seeing this car in person too..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Rolln's Lowrider Video's Spring Into Summer Car Show Video! Enjoy the Hopping Action! :thumbsup:





_


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Good shows coming up!_










































Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show November 2nd. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:










_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Space filling up fast


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm working on getting more spaces for cars



90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 651607
> 
> 
> All makes and models, lowriders, dubs, classics, hot rod, welcome, space is limited (30) car entrees 15-20 spaces for motorcycles, bike and pedal car entrees, no entree fees for exhibitors, nor to the public,
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heath V said:


> Haha yep, it was getting a lot of attention and she ended up taking 1st place.


Yeah I saw where she won first place. My daughters little pink pedal car won third place, I was surprised though as we had no display or anything. Showing it was good though as she now took interest in it and wants to work on it more.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heath V said:


> It was cool seeing this car in person too..


That car was badass


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah I saw where she won first place. My daughters little pink pedal car won third place, I was surprised though as we had no display or anything. Showing it was good though as she now took interest in it and wants to work on it more.


Very cool, congratulations to you guys!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Pic's i took at the Mesa Supershow...._ uffin:



























_Hope you like them.... :x:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Everyone please go out to support this cause.... :angel:










Then off to this show. 










This is a free show. No entry fee! Bring the cars, trucks, lowrider bikes and peddle cars. Trophys for all catigories. All you do is pay Swat Meet fee. 8am - 12am move in. :thumbsup:

Then hit this up!










Much luv & respect AZ! :h5:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:












































_

_














Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic


Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Dance/Dinner/Car Show!
__May 17th 2014_


_Supporting car clubs through the power of the Internet _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_gm az familia.... :wave:

Today!





































_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_*I want to apologize to all the car clubs in behalf of our Phx Az Chapter for the Swap Meet changing their policy and charging everyone in the cars for Move In. We won't be having it there next year. Again sorry for any inconvenience.... :banghead:*_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Same Old Shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO ..
Haaaaaaa ! Boring ..... back to facebook :finger::finger::finger::sprint:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _*I want to apologize to all the car clubs in behalf of our Phx Az Chapter for the Swap Meet changing their policy and charging everyone in the cars for Move In. We won't be having it there next year. Again sorry for any inconvenience.... :banghead:*_


I don't know how that place stays open charging 10 bucks just to get in.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:yessad:


Justin-Az said:


> I don't know how that place stays open charging 10 bucks just to get in.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

A&W!!!!








_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

See you there homies


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

From the hop yesterday..


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Same Old Shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO ..
> Haaaaaaa ! Boring ..... back to facebook :finger::finger::finger::sprint:


yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao: ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

RESPETO GOIN OUT TO MY INTRUDER BROTHERS REPIN AZ, AND THERE RESPECTIVE CLUB IN CALIFAS!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ART LOKS said:


> RESPETO GOIN OUT TO MY INTRUDER BROTHERS REPIN AZ, AND THERE RESPECTIVE CLUB IN CALIFAS!!!!


Congrats Jimmy, Leonard, JoJo and the rest of the Intruders!! You guys looked good out there in Santa Barbara!!!


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Bird said:


> Congrats Jimmy, Leonard, JoJo and the rest of the Intruders!! You guys looked good out there in Santa Barbara!!!


primos Roberto, Ernie, Bill along with thee Intruders CC always representing! Maybe will see you homies up in Espanola NM. Glad to see you feeling better primo Roberto!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Heath V said:


> From the hop yesterday..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here go a few pic's i found of the Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show hosted by Lowrider Style Car Club.... uffin:
































































Big THANKS to all the car clubs that came out to support us!
Much more pic's to come on our website! _


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Contact Michael Clark 623-670-1679


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here go a few pic's i found of the Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show hosted by Lowrider Style Car Club.... uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the love!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Thanks for the love!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Thanks for the love!


 



:h5:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

GOODLIFE CC TTMFT.....RESPECT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

DOOK602 said:


> GOODLIFE CC TTMFT.....RESPECT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT


Club Unity is what its all about Carnal.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Got that right!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

big mando i found ur coffe cup!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

are there any shows the weekends of june 22nd or 29th


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> are there any shows the weekends of june 22nd or 29th


Nope. uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


Back In The Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One i took at the Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show.... 








_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Nope. uffin:


 damn.. my partner is flying in from north Carolina, he been missing AZ I told him we'd hit up a show.:banghead:... maybe A&W will be poppin on sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> damn.. my partner is flying in from north Carolina, he been missing AZ I told him we'd hit up a show.:banghead:... maybe A&W will be poppin on sunday.:thumbsup:








_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:










_

_










Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN












*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:




Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Dance/Dinner/Car Show!
__May 17th 2014_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!








_


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great show and cool peeps thx for having us PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

We had good time at the Isaac's charity car show with all the AZ side and


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats Desert Kings & Queens car and bike club Iceman 2nd place best of show, Michael best of show 90's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Thanks for the pic's Mike!_ :thumbsup:



_Today!!!!

A&W!!!!










Another pic from there.... :biggrin:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

From the Gila River show and shine big thanks to gila river district 7 allowing us to be there , thank you Life CC, Lowrider Style CC, Group CC, Nokturnal CC, Good Life CC, Desert Kings & Queens CC thank you all for coming out much luv
Desert Kings & Queens CC & BC


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAFyLt9-_eY&feature=youtube_gdata_player anyone looking for some 15x8 Supremes? Message me if so


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Thanks for the pic's Mike!_ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Mark your calenders! 

__The Cruise 4 Tots Show & Shine!
December 15th 2013!

__More details coming soon! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Sprz90 (May 27, 2013)

1987 Chevy Monte Carlo clean title clean interior excellent body. Runs strong no problems at all. 3pumps 10 batteries done less than a month ago. More info call 602-348-1749
$$$4650$$$


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Sprz90 said:


> 1987 Chevy Monte Carlo clean title clean interior excellent body. Runs strong no problems at all. 3pumps 10 batteries done less than a month ago. More info call 602-348-1749
> $$$4650$$$
> 
> View attachment 657682
> ...


Nice looking ride


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Mark your calenders!
> 
> __The Cruise 4 Tots Show & Shine!
> December 15th 2013!
> ...


whos doin this show??


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Heath V said:


> It was cool seeing this car in person too..


Isn't this Big John's car?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Ok*_* everyone, New Vision CC is having a car wash this sunday at the 7-11 on 59th ave & Thomas from 8am until whenever to raise money to pay for surgery for our club founder Jesse Molina's wife. Please help by coming by and get your car wash. :thumbsup:


Prayers going out to her Carnal....*:angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Frank Castillo's photo.*



Franks Custom Hydraulics (<<click on the link and will take u too FB page)has all your hydraulic parts in stock I have the black coils the grey coils and the white coils


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> *Frank Castillo's photo.*
> 
> 
> 
> Franks Custom Hydraulics (<<click on the link and will take u too FB page)has all your hydraulic parts in stock I have the black coils the grey coils and the white coils


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

When the next car show


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Frank Castillo

[/h][h=5] Franks Custom Hydraulics has all your hydraulic parts in stock if you need coils I have them all in stock I have black coils the white coils and the grey coil hit us up if you need anything
[/h]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Great pic homie!









Here's one I took at The Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice color combo good pic too


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

This Saturday


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:


__Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN












*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


__Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Dance/Dinner/Car Show!
__May 17th 2014_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

New Vision CC is having a car wash tomorrow June 16th at the 7-11 on 59th ave & Thomas from 8am until whenever to raise money to help to pay for surgery for our club founder Jesse Molina's wife. Please help and come out and get your car washed.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Today!

CAR WASH TODAY AT BUBBAS DRIVE THREW IN SURPRISE AZ FOR ONE OF OUR LOVED ONE THAT PASSED AWAY. WE THE FAMILY NEED HELP TO RAISE MONEY FOR FUNERAL. PLEASE HELP US. THANKS :angel:

BUBBAS DRIVE THREW. 15445 N Greasewood St, Surprise*


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Will somebody please !!
ask bigg ben to come back to layitlow ,
he's fucking up facebook !!! jaaaa Haaaa !! LMFAO .

haaaaaaaaaa !!! thats the only place we can talk shit 
and have fun , ................ Back to facebook !!:sprint:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Farther's Day to all the Farther's out their


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ditto!
Happy Father's Day to ALL the AZ SIDE DADS out there!
:h5:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Father's day everyone


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Ditto!
> Happy Father's Day to ALL the AZ SIDE DADS out there!
> :h5:


Happy Father's day bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_New Vision CC is having a car wash today June 16th at the 7-11 on 59th ave & Thomas from 8am until whenever to raise money to help to pay for surgery for our club founder Jesse Molina's wife. Please help and come out and get your car washed. :angel:


_









Club Unity!_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Will somebody please !!
> ask bigg ben to come back to layitlow ,
> he's fucking up facebook !!! jaaaa Haaaa !! LMFAO .
> 
> ...



Too funny!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Thanks man back at you


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ Does anyone know a hobby shop out here In Phoenix Where I can pick up some lowrider model car parts?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> When the next car show


 :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_New group shot for Safford Az Chapter! :thumbsup:









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Part 2 Video of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow 2013"
Do us a favor and click on the link below and Subcribe to us.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A05_9sS4Ekw






_And while your in there homie's please thumbs it up....:thumbsup:_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Part 2 Video of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow 2013"
> Do us a favor and click on the link below and Subcribe to us.
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A05_9sS4Ekw
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> _New Vision CC is having a car wash today June 16th at the 7-11 on 59th ave & Thomas from 8am until whenever to raise money to help to pay for surgery for our club founder Jesse Molina's wife. Please help and come out and get your car washed. :angel:
> 
> ...


Gracias Hector :thumbsup:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Part 2 Video of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow 2013"
> Do us a favor and click on the link below and Subcribe to us.
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A05_9sS4Ekw
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:





regal85 said:


> Gracias Hector :thumbsup:





regal85 said:


>


_Thanks homie's! It means alot getting positive feedback on here! I got so much luv for my follow AZ Riderz in here that when we do our 20th Anniversary Party we want to give back to everyone who has supported us. We plan on renting a hall were we can do a dinner/ dance ..... free food and beer for all car club members .... while outside we're doing a big car show/hop with lots more trophy and a pay out for the hop! All at night! We also got a HUGE SURPRISE for the whole state! My gift to you! Stay tuned for more details...._ :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Please come get your car washed. Any Family, friends, car clubs, solo riders In cashion or close by come get a car washed . Thank you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image upload no compression


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up AZ I got 6 good used 800cca group 31s $30 without core $20 with core hit me up Izzy 6233418063


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Santa Fe Super Show 2013


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Thanks homie's! It means alot getting positive feedback on here! I got so much luv for my follow AZ Riderz in here that when we do our 20th Anniversary Party we want to give back to everyone who has supported us. We plan on renting a hall were we can do a dinner/ dance ..... free food and beer for all car club members .... while outside we're doing a big car show/hop with lots more trophy and a pay out for the hop! All at night! We also got a HUGE SURPRISE for the whole state! My gift to you! Stay tuned for more details...._ :thumbsup:


like it


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 I'd love to know what your using to get this effect?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Nice pic Loks, how've you've been man been a long time


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up AZ I have 6 used 800cca $25 without core or $20 with core this weekend only hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:
















































__
Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9** 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN












*
_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive __Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


__Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Dance/Dinner/Car Show!
__May 17th 2014_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS ON POSTING IMPERIALS RIDES! 59 IMPALA "EL PATRON" OWNER TOMAS VASQUEZ. GREEN 64 IMPALA "FEATHER 64" OWNER CARLOS MARTINEZ. MAROON 64 IMPALA "EL ROBADO" OWNER ABEL ZAVALA. 63 IMPALA WITH PATTERNS OWNER CHUCKY MONTOYA.
IMPERIAL MATERIAL


Ariztlan said:


> Santa Fe Super Show 2013
> View attachment 661164
> View attachment 661165
> View attachment 661166
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

Things are warming up so not much going on. Hopefully if something pops up its a afternoon show....:thumbsup:

For now perfect time for Summer Nights @ A&W!










Club Unity :h5:_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

GOODLIFE CC TTT


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:barf:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

can somebody tell smiley to call me....6024654120


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Save the date


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................JOIN US THIS WARM 4TH OF JULY AND CRUISE YOUR BICYCLES TO THE CAR'S AND STAR'S CAR SHOW AND CONCERT IN THE BIG 5 PARKING LOT. WE MEET UP ON N PINAL RIGHT OFF OF BANK ST ACROSS FROM KINGMAN HIGH SCHOOL AND PREP FOR THE CRUISE TO THE CAR'S AND STAR'S SHOW AT 3:30 PM. PLEASE ARRIVE EARLY TO PREPAIR FOR THE CRUISE, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE SOMEONE TO PICK YOU UP AFTER THE SHOW, IF YOUR BROUGHT YOUR CAR, PLEASE BE SURE TO HAVE SOME ONE TAKE IT TO THE SHOW SO YOU CAN GET IT THERE.DO NOT LEAVE IT ON PINAL UNLESS YOU PLAN ON RIDING BACK AND GETTING IT AFTER THE EVENT. THIS CRUISE IS OPEN TO ALL BIKES, WETHER IT BE BEACH CRUISER, CHOPPER,RAT RODDER,LOWRIDER OR WHAT EVER YOU HAVE CREATED, COME ON DOWN AND CRUISE WITH US. 





Kingman High School North Campus
4182 N Bank St, Kingman, Arizona 86409-2715

View Map · Get Directions






__
_Uploaded with ImageShack.us_
LINK'S TO BOTH FB EVENT'S
https://www.facebook.com/events/472696146154200/

https://www.facebook.com/events/597785390266951/


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Save the date!! GOODLIFE CC presents the 2nd annual SUNSET SHOW @ connollys bar & grill Saturday Aug 10th from 5pm-9pm..come out and enjoy the evening with us


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

save the date"....


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGPETEOVCC (Feb 22, 2012)

*OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013*

Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Three of the bikes making the cruising for the stars bicycle cruise next Thursday. if anyone else is going to roll lmk.  ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Uploaded with ImageShack.us...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Were is this at bro and when



PASSIONATE63 said:


> Three of the bikes making the cruising for the stars bicycle cruise next Thursday. if anyone else is going to roll lmk.  ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 664534


Lmfao


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sappening on the AZ Side....?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:
















































_
_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN












_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Were is this at bro and when


 July forth in kingman az. at the end of the cruise there is a car show and free concert, burn out competition, stunt driver's, huge pool to cool off in, beer garden, fire work's, food and silent auction. and again this is all a free event.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................JOIN US THIS WARM 4TH OF JULY AND CRUISE YOUR BICYCLES TO THE CAR'S AND STAR'S CAR SHOW AND CONCERT IN THE BIG 5 PARKING LOT. WE MEET UP ON N PINAL RIGHT OFF OF BANK ST ACROSS FROM KINGMAN HIGH SCHOOL AND PREP FOR THE CRUISE TO THE CAR'S AND STAR'S SHOW AT 3:30 PM. PLEASE ARRIVE EARLY TO PREPAIR FOR THE CRUISE, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE SOMEONE TO PICK YOU UP AFTER THE SHOW, IF YOUR BROUGHT YOUR CAR, PLEASE BE SURE TO HAVE SOME ONE TAKE IT TO THE SHOW SO YOU CAN GET IT THERE.DO NOT LEAVE IT ON PINAL UNLESS YOU PLAN ON RIDING BACK AND GETTING IT AFTER THE EVENT. THIS CRUISE IS OPEN TO ALL BIKES, WETHER IT BE BEACH CRUISER, CHOPPER,RAT RODDER,LOWRIDER OR WHAT EVER YOU HAVE CREATED, COME ON DOWN AND CRUISE WITH US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds cool


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

STAY COOL!!!!



Please be safe.... :angel:_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Save the date location details soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tomarrow I replace the old white walls on the beach cruiser, and hopfully soon my paint will arrive so I can paint it for the cruise.


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

*Check this out my son is trying to get a park opened in mesa please click on the link and vote for this idea its for the kids 

Create a Parkour park in mesa*
http://imesa.mesaaz.gov/forums/9...
park our is sweeping the nation There are new Parkourers in mesa and surrounding city's Parkour is a method of physical training that develops one’s ability to overcome obstacles (both physical and mental).It involves movement that will help if one is in a reach or escape emergency situation. Underpinning this is a philosophy of altruism and useful strength, longevity, self-improvement and self-understanding. By building a Parkour park it will help not only those that love the sport but all those that want to learn more about the art form of over coming any obstacle in there path! This is a video of a Park our Professional Damian Walters "Kids please dint try this at home" www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNvJy0zoXOY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

waht up az side!!!! "if u cant stand the heat stay out the kitchen!" My Grandson Abel @ 5 and diner yesterday:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cruise a few day's away for who ever is rolling.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight.


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

My deepest condolences go out to the family and friends of Lil Danny.
Rest in peace.
Father and son together again.
God Bless~:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> RIP Little Danny. ( Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight.





Sorry for your lost brothers. Prayers sent....


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

deepest respects to the family anf there lost.... if theres anything i can help ot with, just call 623-907-2281 my print shop L.A. ART AND PRINTING IN TOLLESON


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Art Buck said:


> RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight .
> 
> 
> R.I.P. lil Danny, we didn't lose lil Danny last night he just moved on to be reunited with his father. they are together now..............we will miss you lil Danny as we miss your father .


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

My condolences to Lil Dannys family and friends Sorry for the loss brothers if theres anything needed let us know La Familia c.c.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight.


:tears:Awe wow,,, this is heart breaking, my heart goes out to there family,,, friends and to All My Phoenix Riderz Brothers! 
Now there cruising side by side again!:angel: Ride In Peace Lil Brother!

Art Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Come out have a great time, music, entertainment, Beer, food specials, good time for the whole family


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Art Buck said:


> RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight.


TTT R.I.P LiL buddy


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow RIP. I can only imagine. Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider style c.c Glendale chapter Arizona. Are prays go out to the 19 firefighter department from yarnell hills and too little danny rip friends and love ones


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

ENCINAS said:


> TTT R.I.P LiL buddy


On behalf of Imperials cc our deepest sympathy to lil Dannys family and friends. Be comforted that the lowrider community is willing and able to provide any assitance needed.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Art Buck said:


> RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight.


 WOW Heart brreaking, my condolences to all their family...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you all for the condolences and prayers we appreciate it and so does Danny Boys family.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

R.I.P LIL DANNY :angel: RIDE HARD


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up homies


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

For anyone rolling to the cruise tomarrow, if you don't see us there at the meeting area, we may have already started, so either start riding or roll straight to the big five parking lot on beaverly.


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all my AZ SIDE HOMIES!!
Bullet~:sprint:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

From Intruders CC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


bighomies said:


> What up homies





PASSIONATE63 said:


> For anyone rolling to the cruise tomarrow, if you don't see us there at the meeting area, we may have already started, so either start riding or roll straight to the big five parking lot on beaverly.





bullet50 said:


> Happy 4th of July to all my AZ SIDE HOMIES!!
> Bullet~:sprint:





BIGBOO475365 said:


> From Intruders CC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> Thank you all for the condolences and prayers we appreciate it and so does Danny Boys family.





:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight.



R.I.P. Little Homie .. :angel:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


:h5:.......:thumbsup:....:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

azmobn06 said:


> Too funny!




LOL !! ....................:rofl:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Another Happy Customer ... Willie Reynoso


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5:Complete Rewire , & Rebuild his pumps......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Willie Reynoso , his Monte Carlo


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​SweeeeeeeT !!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Oh Yeeeeeaaa !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Still Here !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:h5:.....................................:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Knights Image C C , Fo Life !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​A Blast From Dat Past !! ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​New Drive Line !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Me and My Adriana >;0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Thumpers Bike ;0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Spy Cam !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​On the Eastside !! Good Times ;0)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Boo Boo ....


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> LOL !! ....................:rofl:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:Another Happy Customer ... Willie Reynoso





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :h5:Complete Rewire , & Rebuild his pumps......





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Willie Reynoso , his Monte Carlo





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​SweeeeeeeT !!!!!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Oh Yeeeeeaaa !!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Still Here !!!!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :h5:.....................................:thumbsup:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Knights Image C C , Fo Life !!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​A Blast From Dat Past !! ....





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​New Drive Line !!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Me and My Adriana >;0)





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Thumpers Bike ;0)





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​Spy Cam !!!!





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> ​On the Eastside !! Good Times ;0)





KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Boo Boo ....


nice pics Mr Weasel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Boo Boo ....


nice


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com 

​










[HR][/HR]


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TOP GUN said:


> Art Buck said:
> 
> 
> > RIP Little Danny. Your Dad picked you up last night for your cruise to Paradise along with the Glorious Angels! We love you. You fought a great fight .
> ...


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 666211
> 
> Come out have a great time, music, entertainment, Beer, food specials, good time for the whole family


NEW VISION will be there!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> nice pics Mr Weasel!!!!!!!!!!




:thumbsup:........................:rofl:................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello !! .......................


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:


























































_
_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
:banghead:
_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

What I did this evening.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

IT'S THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
image upload no compression~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _TODAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not today hector next weekend.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

smiley602 said:


> no not today hector next weekend.


 I guess the heats getting to me. :banghead:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MONDAY 6:30pm 5614 W. Orangewood Ave Glendale AZ
We will have a Memorial Service. 

CRUISE FROM FROM THE CHURCH TO DANNY BOY'S BURIAL SITE AFTER THE MEMORIAL SERVICE


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

smiley602 said:


> no not today hector next weekend.


Ha thanks guys needed the laugh


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Ha thanks guys needed the laugh


:loco: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_







_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :loco: :roflmao:


You gotta admit it was funny, Today, NO not today hector next weekend


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:rimshot:


ENCINAS said:


> You gotta admit it was funny, Today, NO not today hector next weekend


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Anyone looking for some 72 spoke 15x8 Dayton's? Pm me


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*TRU RYDAZ BBQ and Border Wars HOP Sunday July 21st In Espanola NM hope everyone can come out and have a good time We will have ROLL'N here filming for Both Days so hope to see everyone then !!
If u need any info contact me at 505-927-3332 PJ*


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ I have 4 good used group 31s 940cca $30 with out core & $20 with core hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Gonna have live music , Dj Payazo Funk gonna do his thing, Baja loco having food and drink specials, InTheStreetsMagazine, Rollin Lowrider video, Raffles , much more


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

im surprised we(the lowrider community) don't have a benefit show going for the fallen firefighters.:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Anyone looking for some 72 spoke 15x8 Dayton's? Pm me


i need one!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> im surprised we(the lowrider community) don't have a benefit show going for the fallen firefighters.:angel:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> i need one!!!


Just one? I got a set


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Just one? I got a set


U know i want em.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Cool pic


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:











































































_
_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

THE HOMIE PAUL REPPIN AZ IN LA (PHOENIX IMPERIALS)


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

THE HOMIE BRIAN REPPIN AZ IN LA (PHOENIX IMPERIALS)


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone know of any vendors that sell the shirts and cd's at car shows?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

Big M. Washing the ride


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

[h=5]MARK YOUR CALENDERS UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB 5TH ANNUAL DREAMS TO REALITY LOWRIDER SHOW IN YUMA ARIZONA DATE SET FOR FEB 15, 2014 AT COCOPAH CASINO....THE BEST HOP IN THE SOUTHWEST AND CONCERT...FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON WITH MORE INFO!!!
[/h]


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LA GENTE PHX reprisenting AZ at Torres Empire!!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

gentephx said:


> View attachment 670103
> View attachment 670104


Looking good homie


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

dodgers_fan said:


> Looking good homie


Gracias


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> THE HOMIE BRIAN REPPIN AZ IN LA (PHOENIX IMPERIALS)


That's a real nice ride


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Thx for the pic Art Loks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

toons said:


> View attachment 670014
> 
> Big M. Washing the ride


That is clean!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

gentephx said:


> View attachment 670101
> View attachment 670102
> 
> 
> LA GENTE PHX reprisenting AZ at Torres Empire!!


TTMFT!!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's mine. She's currently stripped down getting ready for some chrome suspension..


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

hey pimps
how is life 
its been a while 
but just wondering if you all know any one that has a car or truck for sale for cheap
we got a homita that needs a car doesn't have to be the greatest just needs a/c 
for her and her baby if any one can help call me 6023975676


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


That's whats up right there!!!!
LA GENTE TTMFT!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

Heath V said:


> Here's mine. She's currently stripped down getting ready for some chrome suspension..


who painted it


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

did mine while the frame was off.that's the way to go.this was when I put it toghether last october


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

toons said:


> View attachment 670580
> did mine while the frame was off.that's the way to go.this was when I put it toghether last october


Dammmmmn nice


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

ENCINAS said:


> Dammmmmn nice


thanks encinas


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Both 64's looking bad ass


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

toons said:


> who painted it


Tatt2face


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

toons said:


> View attachment 670580
> did mine while the frame was off.that's the way to go.this was when I put it toghether last october


Nice!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Hope everyone can make it out


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

we all know who this man is,,,, take the time to click the link and show some love plz.









http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

November 2nd save the date for Majestics Avondale picnic.....others are already trying to step on toes for the date......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


love the oldschool fliks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]DeeJay Los
[/h][h=5]Just received this from a friend. Dont know if youre aware. There is a car wash today and tomorrow on central and baseline today to benefit the Rivera family. Mary Jane, a single mother, passed away yesterday. She was only 36 years old. She leaves behind 7 kids, the youngest is only 1. Please come by and show your support. They need help for the funeral arrangements but also school supplies for the kids. Please stop by and with whatever you can help with. No donation is too small. If we all come together, we can help make a difference for this family.

[/h]Like · · Share · 2 minutes ago near Mesa ·


----------



## 4FLEETLINE6 (Jan 23, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=5]DeeJay Los
> [/h][h=5]Just received this from a friend. Dont know if youre aware. There is a car wash today and tomorrow on central and baseline today to benefit the Rivera family. Mary Jane, a single mother, passed away yesterday. She was only 36 years old. She leaves behind 7 kids, the youngest is only 1. Please come by and show your support. They need help for the funeral arrangements but also school supplies for the kids. Please stop by and with whatever you can help with. No donation is too small. If we all come together, we can help make a difference for this family.
> 
> [/h]Like · · Share · 2 minutes ago near Mesa ·


 art loks email me at [email protected] David Glendale DUKES re last post


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]BigRich Majestics









[/h][h=5]Centenials 1100 batteries brand new. 80.00[/h]



Like · · 33 minutes ago via mobile · 


7 people like this.




Steve Zuno Where and when can I get 8 batteries
a few seconds ago via mobile · Like















Write a comment...


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

*LA SUPER SHOW 7-14-13*

TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>





90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 671243
> View attachment 671245
> 
> Hope everyone can make it out





ART LOKS said:


> we all know who this man is,,,, take the time to click the link and show some love plz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MARINATE said:


> November 2nd save the date for Majestics Avondale picnic.....others are already trying to step on toes for the date......





ART LOKS said:


> *DeeJay Los
> *
> 
> *Just received this from a friend. Dont know if youre aware. There is a car wash today and tomorrow on central and baseline today to benefit the Rivera family. Mary Jane, a single mother, passed away yesterday. She was only 36 years old. She leaves behind 7 kids, the youngest is only 1. Please come by and show your support. They need help for the funeral arrangements but also school supplies for the kids. Please stop by and with whatever you can help with. No donation is too small. If we all come together, we can help make a difference for this family.
> ...





ART LOKS said:


> *BigRich Majestics
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Techniquesphx said:


> TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:











































































_
_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*
Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

*Just received this from a friend. Dont know if youre aware. There is a car wash today and tomorrow on central and baseline today to benefit the Rivera family. Mary Jane, a single mother, passed away yesterday. She was only 36 years old. She leaves behind 7 kids, the youngest is only 1. Please come by and show your support. They need help for the funeral arrangements but also school supplies for the kids. Please stop by and with whatever you can help with. No donation is too small. If we all come together, we can help make a difference for this family.*



















Have a Firme Dia....:angel:_


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Techniquesphx said:


> TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This one's for my homie....










Go Eddie! :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ I got more battery for sale. Hit me up just got a good used set of 800cca 30 without cores and 20 with cores. 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Eugene fro lowrider style CC Glendale chapter I'm sale my puppy box it 3 months old sale $260 number 6024302377


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY JULY 28TH AT 6PM @ ARIZONA AUTO CUSTOMS (SUNDAY CRUISE SPOT THAT NIGHT) 1410 N. 35TH AVE PHX AZ 85009 SPECIAL INVITE TO ALL ARIZONA LOWRIDERS PREMIUM SPORTWAY WILL BRING 520-13'S & 520-14'S I AM TAKING PRE-ORDERS $640 A SET MOUNTED.. THE FIRST 5 PRE-ORDERS I WILL SELL THE SET AT $600 MOUNTED COME TO THE SHOP & PRE- PAY OR CALL MY CELL 602-434-3067.


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY JULY 28TH AT 6PM
@ ARIZONA AUTO CUSTOMS (SUNDAY CRUISE SPOT THAT NIGHT) 1410 N. 35TH AVE PHX AZ 85009 
SPECIAL INVITE TO ALL ARIZONA LOWRIDERS 
PREMIUM SPORTWAY 
WILL BRING 520-13'S & 520-14'S
I AM TAKING PRE-ORDERS $640 A SET M...OUNTED..
THE FIRST 5 PRE-ORDERS I WILL SELL THE SET AT $600 MOUNTED
COME TO THE SHOP & PRE- PAY OR CALL MY CELL 602-434-3067.
THANK YOU ALEXSee More


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol! Alex asked you too 



mike(p) said:


> THIS SUNDAY JULY 28TH AT 6PM
> @ ARIZONA AUTO CUSTOMS (SUNDAY CRUISE SPOT THAT NIGHT) 1410 N. 35TH AVE PHX AZ 85009
> SPECIAL INVITE TO ALL ARIZONA LOWRIDERS
> PREMIUM SPORTWAY
> ...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

If me and a few of my homies throw a show n shine benefit show to earn up donations to help the homie KITA LEALAO recover, would anyone be interested in attending? lmk


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> If me and a few of my homies throw a show n shine benefit show to earn up donations to help the homie KITA LEALAO recover, would anyone be interested in attending? lmk


Let me know what your planning


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> What's up AZ I got more battery for sale. Hit me up just got a good used set of 800cca 30 without cores and 20 with cores. 6233418063 Izzy


Still got them for sale


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Lol! Alex asked you too


 he paid for lunch lol


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]
:angel:

Richard Ochoa shared Magoo Mendez's photo

[/h][h=5]Our hearts and prayers go out to Patzricia Castaneda and the family. We lost a great friend and community activist and Heaven gained an angel that will give his all for Gods work. Love you Brother.[/h]

Today we lost a family member, a club brother, a great man. This picture was taken on July 14th at the LA Super Show, just after we presented Joe Castaneda his colors. For those that do not know Joe, he is the third gentleman from the left. 

Ride In Peace My Brother....... You will forever be in our hearts, you will forever be in our mind, forever by our side when we ride, forever SOCIETY.
Love you Bro................


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> *
> :angel:
> 
> Richard Ochoa shared Magoo Mendez's photo
> ...










Joe will be missed. My condolences to Joe's family and Society car club.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=5]
> :angel:
> 
> Richard Ochoa shared Magoo Mendez's photo
> ...




our thoughts and prayers go out to his familia and to society car club.........
may he rest in peace, PHOENIX RIDERZ CAR CLUB, VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> *
> :angel:
> 
> Richard Ochoa shared Magoo Mendez's photo
> ...


Sorry for your lost Brothers.....:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> [h=5]
> :angel:
> 
> Richard Ochoa shared Magoo Mendez's photo
> ...


My condolences to his family and friends


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*Nice day out here in the 805....*









I think i'm going to take my car out for a ride!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ I have 8 good group31s 900cca 30 without core & 20 with core hit me up 6233418063 Izzy. I will also take trades for lowrider bike parts, lowrider model hopper etc.


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

dads86regal said:


> View attachment 674920
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to take my car out for a ride!!!
> ...


Compa your Comadre wants to know if you can take a ride back down to Phx to bring her the Cardinals chair. Since all of you are Giants fans now.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

WAS UP AZ I GOT SUM IMPALA HUBCAPS FOR SALE. ALSO A 1961 IMPALA GRILL IN GOOD COND. FOR ANY QUST CALL JACOB 602 312-8632


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:











































































_
_Majestics Avondale 1st annual car show __November 2nd__. Save the date flyer and location coming soon...:thumbsup:









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH said:


> :wave:


wut up BIG RICK!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Today!










*_Club Unity! :h5:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*









*


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

dodgers_fan said:


> Compa your Comadre wants to know if you can take a ride back down to Phx to bring her the Cardinals chair. Since all of you are Giants fans now.


 Go Giants :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


good seeing everyone to day felt good to be back out again you missed out Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> good seeing everyone to day felt good to be back out again you missed out Loks


yah i have no life.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

mike(p) said:


>


Like


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> good seeing everyone to day felt good to be back out again you missed out Loks


 ya I hear you bro, to day everybody was calling me oh Fuwk it's Encinas


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

dodgers_fan said:


> Compa your Comadre wants to know if you can take a ride back down to Phx to bring her the Cardinals chair. Since all of you are Giants fans now.


Comardre sead only if you send replacement for them? Make sure they are GIANTS NY.. Lol


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> ya I hear you bro, to day everybody was calling me oh Fuwk it's Encinas


Good hangin out Bro. Had a good time!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ART LOKS said:


>





ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Today!










**Club Unity Raza! :h5:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOL! :roflmao:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Good hangin out Bro. Had a good time!


Me too was fun Luna was good to see so many people out their too


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> ya I hear you bro, to day everybody was calling me oh Fuwk it's Encinas


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup:...................:h5:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


 Paparazzi
Caught me slipping


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:...................:h5:


Hi


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

its sunday and i think we all know who this is!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

got me a new tattoo for my nissan!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ART LOKS said:


> got me a new tattoo for my nissan!!


:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Arizona Events
[/h][h=5]PREMIUM SPORTWAY IS HERE...CRUISE ON DOWN GET YOUR 520'S TODAY ARIZONA AUTO CUSTOMS 1410 N. 35TH AVE PHX AZ 85009
all car clubs invited
[/h]


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

Just putting it out there 
I have a 6 month old pitbull 
He is brindle 
He is still a pup so he like to play 
He really needs a new home!
Call or text 6023975676
I can send pics


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> got me a new tattoo for my nissan!!


More pic's of the chick in the background


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

X2 lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Much respect to my Society brothers (AND ALSO TO THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS)that are taking the most heartfelt cruise with a fallen brother....

IM AT A LOSS FOR WORDS, JUST LOOKING AT THIS PHOTO.

BEING PART OF A LIFESTYLE BECAUSE YOU LOVE SOMETHING WITH YOUR HEART, AND TO HAVE PEOPLE THAT DONT EVEN KNOW YOU WISH U ONE LAST RIDE IN PEACE,ALONG SIDE YOUR FAMILY AND UR CAR CLUB BROTHERS, BECAUSE THEY LOVE THE SAME THING YOU DO, IS AMAZING. 

CON TODO RESPETO BROTHER, WE WILL ALL RIDE WITH YOU WHEN WE GET THERE,,, STAY LOW AND SLOW CARNAL!

ART LOKS.*



Our brutha on his way to his final resting place!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Another lowriderstylecarclub.com Video Exclusive!!!!






__Great job Showtime CC!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Another lowriderstylecarclub.com Video !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> *Much  respect to my Society brothers (AND ALSO TO THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS)that are taking the most heartfelt cruise with a fallen brother....
> 
> IM AT A LOSS FOR WORDS, JUST LOOKING AT THIS PHOTO.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> :h5:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:



































































_







_









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to be sinking a sound system into a trike, and im looking at a few brand's of car audio, I checked review's on Boss audio and from what ive read im not very impressed or convinced it is worth buying. I found two brand's that both would play my ipod and iphone and hook up to a larger monitor on the trike for audio visual but not sure which I should go with, have you had either of these brands and were they reliable or a shit brand? DUAL OR PYLE :dunno:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I am going to be sinking a sound system into a trike, and im looking at a few brand's of car audio, I checked review's on Boss audio and from what ive read im not very impressed or convinced it is worth buying. I found two brand's that both would play my ipod and iphone and hook up to a larger monitor on the trike for audio visual but not sure which I should go with, have you had either of these brands and were they reliable or a shit brand? DUAL OR PYLE :dunno:


 From my experience with all those three brands none were good many people that I know that have invested in either brand quickly would regret it but then again that was about like 6 plus years ago. but for a trike I don't see why not. unless your really concerned on brand , also you can always start with these and later swap them out for something better and it would probably be easier to. hope this helps good luck.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Anybody got a driver side 62 impala fender and driver side door hit me up on pm if you got appreciate it az


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> Anybody got a driver side 62 impala fender and driver side door hit me up on pm if you got appreciate it az


Think I seen one on Craigslist in Phx under parts


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Think I seen one on Craigslist in Phx under parts


thanks homie ill check it out


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I am going to be sinking a sound system into a trike, and im looking at a few brand's of car audio, I checked review's on Boss audio and from what ive read im not very impressed or convinced it is worth buying. I found two brand's that both would play my ipod and iphone and hook up to a larger monitor on the trike for audio visual but not sure which I should go with, have you had either of these brands and were they reliable or a shit brand? DUAL OR PYLE :dunno:


all three brands are crap


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> From my experience with all those three brands none were good many people that I know that have invested in either brand quickly would regret it but then again that was about like 6 plus years ago. but for a trike I don't see why not. unless your really concerned on brand , also you can always start with these and later swap them out for something better and it would probably be easier to. hope this helps good luck.


NEW FONE MAYNE TEXT ME.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> Anybody got a driver side 62 impala fender and driver side door hit me up on pm if you got appreciate it az


 sorry bro, but if you need a 64 fender I know of one we can part out. Just gotta wait for homie to go to work. uffin::roflmao:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BigMandoAZ said:


> sorry bro, but if you need a 64 fender I know of one we can part out. Just gotta wait for homie to go to work. uffin::roflmao:


lmao wut up big mando


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> sorry bro, but if you need a 64 fender I know of one we can part out. Just gotta wait for homie to go to work. uffin::roflmao:


Triple locked!! Lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

For Sale Custom raw cut handle bar's, designed by MR.3D, engraved on one side. 180$ shipped 
.








.








.









.
Custom made conti kit speaker box, painted green with graphix,pinstripping and air brush/mural's, 
comes with kicker speaker's, audio vox navi system and tv screen. 400 shipped *Use it as a car, truck, motorcycle or bike speaker box*
.








.








.








.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up AZ. Here is the official flyer for the Superior Show. Hope to see everyone cruise out there!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up AZ. Here is the official flyer for the Superior Show. Hope to see everyone cruise out there!



Came out tight, Where you've been Big Mando


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> thanks homie ill check it out


Any time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Nice 70, good pic LOKS


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*HIT UP FRANKS HYDRAULICS...
FOR ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & SUSPENSION NEEDS.. 602-690-6555.. YOUR LOCAL BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS DISTRIBUTOR*_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ I got more good used group 31s a set of 6 900cca hit me up 6233418063


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:inout:....................................................:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Hi



:wave: ​Hi !!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Anybody know where i can get a front passenger fender for a Chevy 50-54.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Nice ride, How much homie ? I kid I kid


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Anybody know where i can get a front passenger fender for a Chevy 50-54.


Check out desert valley auto parts out here in casa grande.little pricey.but give um a try


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Came out tight, Where you've been Big Mando


Instagram! lol


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Instagram! lol


Ha ha


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

wat it is!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:





































































_







_









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN
















_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:loco:................:wave:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Same ......................:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:werd:Shit !!!............


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:LMFAO !!!!!!................


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Big hunk check in :wave:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> Big hunk check in :wave:


Anyone know if this blots rite up I wanta get rid of my old battery tray from my 63 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=681128&stc=1&d=1376328317&


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*T.T.T.*:nicoderm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> Big hunk check in :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Anyone know if this blots rite up I wanta get rid of my old battery tray from my 63
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=681128&stc=1&d=1376328317&


you have to drill the polished one on the bottom of the old tray then bolt it in


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up AZ I have 4 good used group 31s 1000cca $30 without core $20 with core hit me up 6233418063 Izzy also will trade for custom lowrider bike parts or amp


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Cadi4life said:


> you have to drill the polished one on the bottom of the old tray then bolt it in


Thanks man just going to have to do brackets thanks for the info and thank you AL for the bracket idea too


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Next Saturday


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 682199
> 
> Next Saturday


Ya buddy


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Having a car wash for my niece. Come out and get your car washed.


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

who does good murals and gold plating in az


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Thanks bro got any picks of his work


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*HIT UP FRANKS HYDRAULICS...
FOR ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & SUSPENSION NEEDS.. 602-690-6555.. YOUR LOCAL BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS DISTRIBUTOR*_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:















































































_







_









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN

























_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! :angel:










_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!!!! 








_


----------



## cmz (Sep 6, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this show cancel


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

cmz said:


> Is this show cancel


tHANKS HOMIE! JUST GOT THE WORD......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

.........................:sprint:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

was up az. looking for 1979 ford t-bird back lights if anyone has sum hit me up 602 312-8632 jay.. thanks


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

*"Toys & More" Car and Bike Show Sept 28th *Toy Drive Please Repost*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*HIT UP FRANKS HYDRAULICS...
FOR ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & SUSPENSION NEEDS.. 602-690-6555.. YOUR LOCAL BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS DISTRIBUTOR*_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

This weekend, come hang out with AZSIDE,


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>



Nice Pic


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Art Buck said:


> Having a car wash for my niece. Come out and get your car washed.


Thank you to those of you who stopped by! We appreciate it!


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

What's up AZ riders!?! Sadly im selling my 20" full custom for more info and pictures check out the link. 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/373167-sale-must-go.html


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

To The Top Arizona


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Art Buck said:


> Thank you to those of you who stopped by! We appreciate it!


Lowrider style cc Glendale chapter send are prays to your family


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Old School C.C. 

Bumping AZ To The Top!

Art with PHX RIDERZ let me know if you are having another benefit car wash next weekend.*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

1949Packard said:


> *Old School C.C.
> 
> Bumping AZ To The Top!
> 
> Art with PHX RIDERZ let me know if you are having another benefit car wash next weekend.*


Thanks Brotha. We had an awesome turnout and I think that was it. I will let you know if anything changes. Thanks again!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

bighomies said:


> Lowrider style cc Glendale chapter send are prays to your family


Thank you. We appreciate it.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Used group 31s 1000cca $30each


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


My pic!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

azmobn06 said:


> My pic!


bad ass pic!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 684674


New? Used? Location? How much?


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Used group 31s 1000cca $30each


Lacation?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Didn't they lose, wait for it 
Just asking


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

454SSallday said:


> Lacation?


Walldale & 303 but we can meet up in PHX


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> View attachment 684194
> 
> This weekend, come hang out with AZSIDE,


 Hell yeah it's on tomorrow Going to be some good times


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Everyone Que Onda, I hope all is well. Here are a few picks from Xavier The X-Man Cruise for the Cause Show. Spirit was representing AZ in Chula Vista. I also ran into DJ Shy. Have a great Blessed weekend.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Walldale & 303 but we can meet up in PHX


You need cores?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone Que Onda, I hope all is well. Here are a few picks from Xavier The X-Man Cruise for the Cause Show. Spirit was representing AZ in Chula Vista. I also ran into DJ Shy. Have a great Blessed weekend.
> 
> View attachment 685850
> View attachment 685851
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:









_

*OTRA VIDA CAR CLUB will be starting our fund raising for our upcoming Christmas events We have two car washes scheduled for this month @ Filliberto on 67th and Thomas on the 7th and 21st from 9am till 2pm. Please come out and support THX*
__
_







































_







_









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



SAVE THE DATE. 
USO AN IDENTITY CC's will be hosting a "CRUISE IN" event. November 17. More info to come. Thx























_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:









_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic











__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:..................................:finger: LMFAO !!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

DKQ CC all day TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!








_


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

From us all DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CAR AND BIKE CLUB. 
First I want to thank all the DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CAR AND BIKE CLUB FAMILY,great job out there. 
Thank you AZSIDE for all your support. had many car and bike clubs out there, parking lot completely full. We had Phoeniquera Classics CC, Otra Vida CC, Intruders CC, Identity CC, Old School CC, Showtime CC, Explicit CC, Touch of Magic CC, Life CC, Viejitos CC, Imperials CC, Unity CC, Redeemed CC, Phoenix CC, Authentic Classics CC, Silent Breeze CC, Pa Que She Pan CC, Vicletos motorcycle club, and many solo riders out there, sorry I know I'm forgetting a couple other clubs. Over 100 cars out there parking lot was completely full. It was like a bomb and 60's fest out there, thank you Eddie Mysta Exl, Abraham Bejarano for lining up the great entertainment. And big thanks to Baja Loco Cantina for allowing us to have the show there. 
Thank you all again
Michael
President
Desert Kings & Queens CC


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

90rivimichael said:


> From us all DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CAR AND BIKE CLUB.
> First I want to thank all the DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CAR AND BIKE CLUB FAMILY,great job out there.
> Thank you AZSIDE for all your support. had many car and bike clubs out there, parking lot completely full. We had Phoeniquera Classics CC, Otra Vida CC, Intruders CC, Identity CC, Old School CC, Showtime CC, Explicit CC, Touch of Magic CC, Life CC, Viejitos CC, Imperials CC, Unity CC, Redeemed CC, Phoenix CC, Authentic Classics CC, Silent Breeze CC, Pa Que She Pan CC, Vicletos motorcycle club, and many solo riders out there, sorry I know I'm forgetting a couple other clubs. Over 100 cars out there parking lot was completely full. It was like a bomb and 60's fest out there, thank you Eddie Mysta Exl, Abraham Bejarano for lining up the great entertainment. And big thanks to Baja Loco Cantina for allowing us to have the show there.
> Thank you all again
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Everyone Que Onda, I hope all is well. Here are a few picks from Xavier The X-Man Cruise for the Cause Show. Spirit was representing AZ in Chula Vista. I also ran into DJ Shy. Have a great Blessed weekend.
> 
> View attachment 685850
> View attachment 685851
> ...


Was good seeing you a couple weeks ago Gabe!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

tata luna in full effect


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LA GENTE PHX reprisenting at baja loco


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> tata luna in full effect


Thx Loks for the pics as always!! Good times at the show!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


>


Thank you Art Loks posting pics from show.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> Thx Loks for the pics as always!! Good times at the show!!





90rivimichael said:


> Thank you Art Loks posting pics from show.


you know it guys,, i wish i was there. and always good to see everybody having a good time!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Also want to thank Dukes CC, New Image CC, LA Gente phoenix, Martin Gracia blvd night, Lowrider Style CC, Sick Image Carclub Ernie Rodriguez Sick Imagecc , thanks for coming out to the DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CAR & BIKE CLUB SOUTHWEST MEGA FEST CAR SHOW 08/24/2013. I know still forgetting a few more


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Thanks To **Desert Kings and Queens Car For Flyer*







:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad we could help out



BIGBOO475365 said:


> *Thanks To **Desert Kings and Queens Car For Flyer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Few of the DKQ CC


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

90rivimichael said:


> Few of the DKQ CC
> View attachment 687658


Nice pic


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

don't forget the SUPERIOR car show and fiestas this event keeps getting better each year. bring the family enjoy some good food, bring your chairs and canopies enjoy some cruising after the show.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Beer me


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ART LOKS said:


>


Cowgirls suck


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

90rivimichael said:


> Few of the DKQ CC
> View attachment 687658


The good looking one is from unity. Lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

unity_mike said:


> Beer me


 :wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Ant said:


> View attachment 690762
> don't forget the SUPERIOR car show and fiestas this event keeps getting better each year. bring the family enjoy some good food, bring your chairs and canopies enjoy some cruising after the show.


We will be there, 
Will there be a bar or place having the fight?


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Spirit steppin ther vegas game up!!!!!!:cheesy:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

90rivimichael said:


> We will be there,
> Will there be a bar or place having the fight?


x2?????


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

90rivimichael said:


> Few of the DKQ CC
> View attachment 687658


Looking good DKQ all day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Last Friday August 23rd another Young & Great life was taken from us, The cops shot and killed one of the INTIMIDATION'S CAR CLUB member. This Saturday August 31st they are having a car wash to try and help the Family... it will be held at
Arizona Auto Customs 1410 N. 35TH AVE Phx AZ 85009 
(35th ave & McDowell just north of the I-10 fwy)
Any donations will be very helpful, it starts at 9 am 
Hope to see you all out 

R.I.P Joseph Mavis 11/23/85 - 08/23/2013


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Ariztlan said:


> View attachment 696690


Nice!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> View attachment 696690


badass pic bro!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:












































_







_









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN

























_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013
_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*Mark your calendar's for this event we will be celebrating our 3rd year as well as showing appreciations to the low rider community. So far we plan to have a registration of a gift for children of the various orphanage's we support here and in Mexico. Also trophies for various categories and food and drinks. FLIERS WILL BE OUT SOON

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:


_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December __15__th 2013__



Phoenix Riderz 2014 New Years Day __Picnic




__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

_*May 17th 2014*



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

*OG AZ SIDE FANTASY FOOTBALL LEAGUE*

I ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN WE STILL HAVE 5 SPOTS OPEN. I WOULD NEED YOUR EMAIL TO SEND YOUR INVITE AND 20 BUCKS. WINNER TAKES POT. WE WILL BE HAVING THE DRAFT PARTY AT HOOTERS ON SUNDAY. IF YOU CANT MAKE IT TO HOOTERS YOU CAN STILL DO YOUR PICKS ONLINE.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

USO AND IDENTITY RESERVING NOV 17TH FOR BENEFIT CRUISE FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SHOUT OUT TO ARIZTLAN FOR HOOKING UP THIS BADASS PHOTO (62 IMPALA) FOR THE FLYER! MUCH RESPECT AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ANYBODY SEE THIS ON THE OTHER THREAD. GLAD IT AINT LIKE THIS HERE IN AZ http://ktla.com/2013/08/25/police-be...#axzz2d3VIqC84


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ANYBODY SEE THIS ON THE OTHER THREAD. GLAD IT AINT LIKE THIS HERE IN AZ http://ktla.com/2013/08/25/police-be...#axzz2d3VIqC84


[email protected]#king Cops!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! :thumbsup:



















Club Unity! :h5:_


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad we separated from the burn outs. That's how the ss got fucked up.


BigMandoAZ said:


> ANYBODY SEE THIS ON THE OTHER THREAD. GLAD IT AINT LIKE THIS HERE IN AZ http://ktla.com/2013/08/25/police-be...#axzz2d3VIqC84


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Beer me


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

Supposely there's some kind of cruise going on. Dont' have the details but i'am sure the word is out....

But there's always the A&W!!!!










And please be safe out there. Heard there were a few fights breaking out. :angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Anyone looking for Letterman Patches! This is the place....










And Happy Labor Day AZ Familia! :angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ANYBODY SEE THIS ON THE OTHER THREAD. GLAD IT AINT LIKE THIS HERE IN AZ http://ktla.com/2013/08/25/police-be...#axzz2d3VIqC84


sad its like this tho @ A n W
:tears:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:naughty:just got word theres an old man :run:at the A n W playin with his Chile:chuck:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

JUST CLOWNING STRETCH CRUISER


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:wave::h5:
What's up yall!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

magoo said:


> :wave::h5:
> What's up yall!


wat it is playa!!!!uffin:


----------



## MARTINEZ79 (Sep 14, 2011)

CLEAN S10!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

BigMandoAZ said:


> ANYBODY SEE THIS ON THE OTHER THREAD. GLAD IT AINT LIKE THIS HERE IN AZ http://ktla.com/2013/08/25/police-be...#axzz2d3VIqC84








Nothing new with Cali. I lost my license out there from too many tickets while cruising. I'm glad I moved out here.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


magoo said:


> :wave::h5:
> What's up yall!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MARTINEZ79 said:


> CLEAN S10!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGPETEOVCC (Feb 22, 2012)

[h=5]Pete Garcia Otra Vida
[/h][h=5]OTRA VIDA CAR CLUB will be starting our fund raising for our upcoming Christmas events We have two car washes scheduled for this month @ Filliberto on 67th and Thomas on the 7th and 21st from 9am till 2pm. Please come out and support THX
[/h]


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

DKQ CC TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright AZ do to a big response to our benefit for Steve we moved our location to downtown Glendale. All other information remained the same except location & time. I hope that all you can support Steve one way or another. Please check out the flyer. Thank you in advance to all


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SAVE THE DATE. 
USO AN IDENTITY CC's will be hosting a "CRUISE IN" event. November 17. More info to come. Thx


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> Supposely there's some kind of cruise going on. Dont' have the details but i'am sure the word is out....
> 
> ...


 who was fighting?


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

I fought a hangover, then David showed up with his ice chest, then all was good!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> Alright AZ do to a big response to our benefit for Steve we moved our location to downtown Glendale. All other information remained the same except location & time. I hope that all you can support Steve one way or another. Please check out the flyer. Thank you in advance to all


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> SAVE THE DATE.
> USO AN IDENTITY CC's will be hosting a "CRUISE IN" event. November 17. More info to come. Thx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> who was fighting?


Phx Chapter saw it. Pee Wee has the whole story. They said they dont even want to go no more....:nosad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Phx Chapter saw it. Pee Wee has the whole story. They said they dont even want to go no more....:nosad:


I just thought lots of people were out there packing the place. And need a little work on cleaning up. Lol!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I just thought lots of people were out there packing the place. And need a little work on cleaning up. Lol!!


Yeah I heard.....


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking to put on a show on jan 11 2014 but having trouble finding a host and dj for the event. if anyone knows were I can find these people, lmk


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


_Az in Texas!!!!:h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_


__
_







































_







_









_


THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



_

_

























_Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013


_








OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:











_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December 15th 2013_
_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic
















_
_












__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

*May 17th 2014*_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! 










_*OTRA VIDA CAR CLUB will be starting our fund raising for our upcoming Christmas events We have two car washes scheduled for this month @ Filliberto on 67th and Thomas on the 7th and 21st from 9am till 2pm. Please come out and support THX*



_

















_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*SAVE THE DATE GUY'S! K-TOWN NEW YEAR'S BASH JAN 11 


how do you print screen

We currently have 200+ spaces available so register and reserve your's now.

calling all:
lowriders,bombs,classics,minis,hot rods,customs,dubs,motorcycles and bikes.

More info to be added to flyer!*


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

RAIN!!!!!!

Be safe out there....:angel:








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Armondo Prez of the Mesa Az Chapter gets 3rd place at the Lowrider Magazine El Paso Tx Supershow! :thumbsup:










Great job Armondo!!!! _:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

man this vato has been ur Mesa Pres for how many years and u cant even spell his name right???maybeu shud stop tootin ur own horn and show ur gente the proper respect they deserve. just sayin, dont get ut tanga in a bunch playa,,, :naughty:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Armondo Prez of the Mesa Az Chapter gets 3rd place at the Lowrider Magazine El Paso Tx Supershow! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok Congradulations Armando!!!







way to rep out in tejas carnalito!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> man this vato has been ur Mesa Pres for how many years and u cant even spell his name right???maybeu shud stop tootin ur own horn and show ur gente the proper respect they deserve. just sayin, dont get ut tanga in a bunch playa,,, :naughtyk Congradulations Armando!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's 2 ways to spell it payaso lol! :buttkick: :twak: :uh:
And stop hating lol! :rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> There's 2 ways to spell it payaso lol! :buttkick: :twak: :uh:
> And stop hating lol! :rimshot:


ok i know ur older than the first spoke wooden wheel but i aint never heard of the name armondo?? if i was u i wudda went with,,,,"damn auto correct"" lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]Al Luna
[/h][h=5]THIS SATURDAY. CARAVAN TO SUPIE. MEET AT 730 am AT THE QT ON GREENFIELD SOUTH OFF THE US60. WILL ROLL OUT AT ABOUT 8. If your going to roll with us. Let me know so we can know who is going. Tag others on this. Thx. —

[/h]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:h5:








whats Hood AZ Side ... just dropping by to show some love to my home town ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 727330
> :h5:
> View attachment 727330
> 
> ...


 Damn that's a bomb ass 58.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a save the date! USO and Identity Car Clubs are getting together to host a benefit for Kita Lealao.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


:thumbsup:


~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 727330
> :h5:
> View attachment 727330
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Here is a save the date! USO and Identity Car Clubs are getting together to host a benefit for Kita Lealao.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Just another reminder regarding the Superior Show this weekend September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960



Here are a few picks from last years show. Have a great Blessed Day.






























































​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ariztlan said:


> Just another reminder regarding the Superior Show this weekend September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173
> 
> For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960
> 
> ...


Nice pic's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Just another reminder regarding the Superior Show this weekend September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173
> 
> For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960
> 
> ...


_
Here goes the video of the 2011 show. We should make it this year. I cant make it do to personal issue. But i was at this one! Goodtimes! :thumbsup:






Club Unity! :h5:_


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*USO Phoenix in Santa Maria, Ca Impala Magazine car show*

Last month car show..


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*A few more pictures from the show...*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:



__





































_




























_

Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013












_

_







_


_










_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN



_

_


















OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:











_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December 15th 2013_
_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic
















_
_












__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

*May 17th 2014*_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!



At the meet up!









































































Its gonna be a HOT one!

CLUB UNITY! :h5:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn, that was a pretty good turnout!! I didn't expect that many cars today


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

we are working on a location change for the new years show, the park we planned on has soccer games there every sat. and the parking lot gets packed, so we are checking into a high school that has twice the space and may be able to get more done there


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

[h=5]1 week until this great show & shine benefit for our brother Steve. A special thanks in advance for those who are coming out and a very special thank you to the clubs that have donated and supported us for this event.[/h]


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

In two weeks


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Hector use this one we are doing our picnic on the 3rd


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


> View attachment 741761
> 
> 
> 
> Hector use this one we are doing our picnic on the 3rd


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got some custom blue 20" lowrider bicycle rims for sale or trade lmk


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

TTT. Whats ip Az Side'


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> TTT. Whats ip Az Side'


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting's want to thank Everyone for coming out and supporting the 5th Annual Superior Fiesta's Car Show. Here are a few picks. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice club pics!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Gabe......great job on them pics Bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:wave: AZ Side


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics Gabe!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

magoo said:


> :wave: AZ Side


MAGOO!! WHAT UP BROTHA....:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=5]This was posted in the Copperarea.com webpage. (SUPERIOR CAR SHOW)

Following the parade, more than 170 cars lined Main St. for the annual car show. Car show organizers promised a bigger show than before and they honored their promise. The car show had car clubs visiting from as far as Las Vegas. This year the show was dedicated to Joe Castaneda. Castaneda was a main organizer with his wife Pati. Castaneda passed away unexpectedly earlier this year. Winning the car show categories were:
Best of Show Bike: Ruben Joya Phoeniquera of Classics Car Club
Best of Show Motorcycle: Ray Maldonado of Tiempo Car Club of Las Vegas, Nevada
Best of Show Truck: Ernie Ortega with 1977 Silverado
Best of Show Traditional: Miquel Valenzuela with 1963 Chevy Impala of Klique Car Club of Phoenix
Best of Show Bomb: Perlz Pearl with 1948 Sleek Master of Phoenix
Best of Show Car: Jesus Olivera with 1983 Cadillac from Groupe Car Club of Tucson
Most Members Award went to Desert Kings and Queens Car Club.
As the car show closed up in the afternoon, parishioners of St. Francis attended the Fiesta Mass where the Fiesta Queen was crowned.[/h]


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Save the date my Az Homies....


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Eveyone Que Onda, I hope all is well. Here are a few more picks from the Superior Show.

Have a great Blessed Weekend.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:



__





































_




























_

Dia De La Raza Car Show - Oct 27th 2013












_

_







_


_










_THE DATE...COMING SOON 
*CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 4TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW 
SATURDAY **NOVEMBER 9* 2013
FLYER COMING SOON ,HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE...
INFO 602-481-8659 OR STOP BY THE SCHOOL ASK FOR MARTIN










_

_


















OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:











_​_Cruise 4 Tot's Show & Shine!
December 15th 2013_
_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic
















_
_












__Lowrider Style Car Club 20th Anniversary Party/Show & Shine!

*May 17th 2014*_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

Is that andrea from fox 10 phoenix???


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

yes sir going to be on today


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! Go out to this Event and help a positive cause! This is the type of media the Lowrider Community needs! :thumbsup:

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Any pictures from today's event? I hope you guys had a good turn out.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

INTRUDERS CC 2013


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!








_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for the video Lowrider Style:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:worship:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> thanks for the video Lowrider Style:thumbsup:
> View attachment 759218


Your welcome Carnal! uffin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

[h=5]INTRUDERS WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO STEVE'S FUNDRAISER. THANKS TO ALL CLUBS WHO MADE IT OUT AND MADE THIS EVENT SUCCESSFUL.[/h]








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00001629791253&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

New location! Mixteca Mexican Food 67ave and Bell Rd.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

INTRUDERS CC SHOW & SHINE FUNDRAISER. — at Murphy Park in Old Town Glendale


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

*pic's by Stephen Botel*


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Great Pic's BigBoo!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bullet always In The Streets with his firme Bomba supporting the Intruders CC Benefit! -El Rudy


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Great Pic's BigBoo!!!! :thumbsup:_


:wave:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

heres more pics


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*MAJESTICS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Bullet always In The Streets with his firme Bomba supporting the Intruders CC Benefit! -El Rudy


Dam homie Bullet! You still want to trade? All I got was a partial fender shoot! LOL!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*Chris Sanchez
*

*So I went to pick ot the Trophies yesterday, over 38"s for Best of Show, and 34" Best Of's. No trophy smaller then 20"s. For those of U who like a nice Trophy.
*


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kongrats fernando from imperials got best lowrider in the phoenix new times!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_













































_





















_

_







_


_









_
*
*
*







*











_

_


















OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:











_​








_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic
















_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!
























_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Knights Image C C ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello !!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


That was at Westwood High School in Mesa Az. Thanks for the post Art. uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!



Be safe my Brothers...:angel:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"Ok as most of you know we have invited StreetLow Magazine to our 20th Anniversary Celebration! My goal was to get StreetLow to do a show here! Well after to talking with Gilbert owner of the magazine and letting him know how many clubs are excited about them coming here he decided to make Phx Az one of his tour stops next year! More details coming soon...."










Club Unity! :h5:
_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_​​​_CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!!!__
> 
> vvvvv
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ART LOKS said:


> *Chris Sanchez
> *
> 
> *So I went to pick ot the Trophies yesterday, over 38"s for Best of Show, and 34" Best Of's. No trophy smaller then 20"s. For those of U who like a nice Trophy.
> ...


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up AZSIDE , stopping by 
AZSIDE TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

AZKLIQUER said:


> ART LOKS said:
> 
> 
> > *Chris Sanchez
> ...


----------



## droptopchevy (Oct 24, 2009)

Anybody have a vert for sale i got 7 k on it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


90rivimichael said:


> Was up AZSIDE , stopping by
> AZSIDE TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:dunno:


droptopchevy said:


> Anybody have a vert for sale i got 7 k on it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_






















































_





















_

_







_


_









_
*
*
*







*











_

_


















OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:















_​








_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Eugene from lowriderstyle car club Glendale chapter Rip to Ray de la Rosa family my prays go out to sister and brothers that lost the older brother on 10/3/13 car wash 49th Ave Glendale Ave 7am to 5pm Sunday


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!
Come by and get your ride washed the address is 8850 N 43rd ave One block south of Olive in Phx Az!











Also....


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

__One of our members lost someone dear to their familia. Please come out and show some support.:angel:

CAR WASH!!!!
_ 49th Ave Glendale Ave 7am to 5pm Sunday.










_Club Unity!  :h5:_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Ray de la Rosa still here in Glendale Ave 49 Ave


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> __One of our members lost someone dear to their familia. Please come out and show some support.:angel:
> 
> ...


 my prays go out to your family


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:......................................:wave:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

After car wash we have a bank/w on 59th Ave Glendale Ave La perla cafe


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> :thumbsup:......................................:wave:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=794481&stc=1&d=1381122905&


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

WAD UP AZSIDE, 
Just a few of the DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CAR & BIKE CLUB 
HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

WAHT EVR HAPPEND TO TORTA TUESDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!



HOW BOUT A SNEAK PEAK FOR TOMORROW!!!

View attachment 795570
View attachment 795578



ok my birthday is in december.... 


I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT THIS MERCEDES!!!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 795586
View attachment 795594
View attachment 795602




OR MAYBE A CHANCE AT THIS MAZE!!!!!



View attachment 795610
View attachment 795618
View attachment 795626



AND TO KICK IT AGAIN WIF DA HEDGOHOG!!!


View attachment 795634


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Please come out this weekend, having car wash for our cousin needs a procedure done to help stop or slow Down the seizures and save his life, but very costly . Need help from family, friends, the community , please help us in this desperate time, please say a prayer for Ruben and the family to be strong and pull through this.
THANK YOU ALL
Much love 
Michael Clark 
DESERT KINGS & QUEENS CC


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=794481&stc=1&d=1381122905&


Show was kicking this year. the moms took second home with the bike.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn, weather has been nice lately!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

From the Laughlin nv show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

EVERYONE REPPING AZ OR GOING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME IN LOS BEGAS BE SAFE IN YOUR TEAVELS AND WHILE YOUR THERE! HAVE A GREAT TIME. WIN SOME MONEY. DRINK BEERS!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting's, I hope everyone is ready for a great weekend in Vegas. We will be leaving after work today.

Have a Safe and Blessed Trip


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style will be there for its 3rd year straight!:yes:

Here's a group pic from last year....



Here's a video of some of the tough rides inside....:wow:






The homie's are prepping their rides and trailing their bitches as we speak! 

Good luck to all the exhibitors and please be safe on the road to the Supershow! :angel:

_


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

These are just in let me know if any one wants a set of* LocS *sunglasses these are the *Hard Core Edition * they are on sale to clear out my inventory
only $5.00 lots of different colors n styles call or text *6023975676* ask for *Big Joe* and ill take care of u!


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_






















































_





















_

_







_


_









_
*
*
*







*











_

_


















OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:















_​








_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!





































Club Unity is were its at....:h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!


A&W!










Plus good luck to all the homie's who showed in Vegas today!










Bring home the Gold Brothers!:x:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Waaasup riders....i need a set of stock rims for my 65 impala, please let me know if you have some or know where to get some. Need them ASAP


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Nice


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats homie's!








_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Waaasup riders....i need a set of stock rims for my 65 impala, please let me know if you have some or know where to get some. Need them ASAP


Ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the piks art loks!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Ariztlan Que Onda, I hope everyone had a great time in Vegas. Congrats to the winners. Here are a few picks I took.

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


_Congrats Intruders for your win! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> Thanks for the piks art loks!!!!!!!


simon carnal... theres more,,, ill post up as they pop up!!! u goin to the horseshoe tourny??


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:he took 1st place 1947


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> :thumbsup:he took 1st place 1947


Any more pics of this one?

Also, found my stocks thanks to Art........appreciate it.

Louie was crackin me up


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Funeral Services for Steve Trevino will be held on October 18, 2013 at Thompson Funeral Chapel. Location: 926 S. Litchfield Rd. Goodyear, AZ. Viewing is from 10am-11am and Mass from 11am-12pm. Intruders Car Club will then lead Steve on his final cruise to Holy Cross Cemetery. Location: 10045 W. Thomas Rd. Avondale, AZ 85323. Other car clubs are more than welcome to come.


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:angel:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> Funeral Services for Steve Trevino will be held on October 18, 2013 at Thompson Funeral Chapel. Location: 926 S. Litchfield Rd. Goodyear, AZ. Viewing is from 10am-11am and Mass from 11am-12pm. Intruders Car Club will then lead Steve on his final cruise to Holy Cross Cemetery. Location: 10045 W. Thomas Rd. Avondale, AZ 85323. Other car clubs are more than welcome to come.


_Sorry for your loss....

_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Any more pics of this one?
> 
> Also, found my stocks thanks to Art........appreciate it.
> 
> Louie was crackin me up


you already know brudda!!!! if i can i will if i cant ill try my best.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are some more picks from Vegas. Have a great Blessed Weekend.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_








_





















_

_







_


_









_
*
*
*







*






























_

_



























OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:















_​








_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Had a great time at the Ariza c.c . Horseshoe tourney, always a good event. Good job be there again next year


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

AZKLIQUER said:


> Had a great time at the Ariza c.c . Horseshoe tourney, always a good event. Good job be there again next year


Hell ya Bro. We had a great time also! Perfect weather. Badass music. The rides were there. Fellas shoein. And the beer and food was bomb! Was a good day!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...rolet-impala-convertible-trade-fleetline.html


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Ariza Horseshoe Tournament 2013 Picks. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright Brothers. It's Show Time Weather!

Call and Pre register for a discount on entry fee. 
Saturday OCT 26th
One block South of Olive and 43rd Ave. 
DJ RAY In the Mix.
Cruising With The Raza.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Here are some more picks from Vegas. Have a great Blessed Weekend.
> 
> View attachment 825306
> View attachment 825314
> ...


 badass pics as always bro!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Spread the word fellas......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...rolet-impala-convertible-trade-fleetline.html


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

big swapmeet this sunday at gcc


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good used group 31s 40 without cores 30 with cores


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

*Almost Time !!!*


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:__



















_



_









_
*
*
*







*






































_

_



























OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:















_​








_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> View attachment 840625


Right on, I have my registration in! We went last year and had a good time.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!








Club Unity! :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Now!!!!

_Old School Car Club is doing it again this Sunday October 27th At 5835 S. Central Ave. (Central Ave North of Southern next to the Title Max and in front of the Ranch Market) 8:00AM to 3:00PM Come support your local car club and get your rides washed and looking good for a Sunday cruise or car shows. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!



















Club Unity!!!! :h5:_


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This one's for Frank! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Redeemed 20th Anniversary Celebration Car Show & Toy Drive 2013. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics Gabe!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Good used group 31s 40 without cores 30 with cores


 Got 3 left Anybody need any good used 31s hit me up 6233418063


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> View attachment 846081




image.jpg (91.2 KB)
image.jpg (67.1 KB)
image.jpg (94.7 KB)
image.jpg (214.8 KB)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


>


  Happy HALLOWEEN


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Happy HALLOWEEN


The freaks come out at night


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## x-lace71 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tha 1930 is still looking good MR CHALE!!!!!!!


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

When is the Majestics picnic?


----------



## juicedoptima (Oct 26, 2013)

Needing a switchbox in the east valley any suggestions. Want f/b and individual corners.


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Look for someone that has a towing truck this Eugene 6024302377


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:__



















_



_









_
*
*
*







*






































_

_



























OTRA VIDA'S CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND SHOW N SHINE 12/1/2013 

*

​*_ The Clubs for Clause 2nd Annual Toy Drive _​_Dec 7th __2013 @ Rose Lane Park. Hosted by: Slow Lane, Dukes, Classics, Old Memories, Sophisticated Few and Identity Car Clubs.:thumbsup:















_​








_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Today!



















_Be safe out there and have a great day homie's! :angel:

Club Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_PEE WEE PREZ OF PHX AZ CHP.
NEEDS SUPPORT PLEASE.
CAR WASH! PHX AZ.
HIS CHURCH'S NEEDS HELP.
32ND ST AND VAN BUREN!
HAPPENING NOW._ :angel:










_THANK YOU.... :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TODAY!










_Club Unity! :h5:_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Alex from lowrider style CC Phoenix chapter his church is have a car wash matz truck accessories 33th Ave van buren wash your low rider before going to the majestics car show come out to support ...thank you


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Got 3 use good group 31s 800cca $40 without core $30 with core. Also have 2 new red top optima $80 without core $70 with core hit me up 6233418063


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

This Weekend !!!!!!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

lowrider style C.C glendale chapter had a good time at the majestics picnic


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

This weekend


----------



## juicedoptima (Oct 26, 2013)

I will be out at Chester's this weekend.


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

USO Phoenix and Identity Car Club AZ invite all car clubs and solo riders to cruise with us as we raise money for Kita Lealao and Family. All money raised will go to Kita's Family to help with his recovery! Please help spread the word and hope to see everyone and every club at the cruise!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_

_

_




































*

​*_ _​_


























_​

















_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Old School Car Club is doing it again this Sunday November 10th At 5835 S. Central Ave. (Central Ave North of Southern next to the Title Max and in front of the Ranch Market) 8:00AM to 3:00PM Come support your local car club and get your rides washed and looking good for a Sunday cruise or car shows. :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

In the Westside....










In the Eastside....










Club Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## 52fleet (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Any pictures from the show yesterday? My phone died so I didn't get a chance to take any pictures!


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone that made the 4th annual MECHA car show at Carl Hayden high school a big success.. over 240 entries...WOW..all the car clubs and solo riders ..too many to named them, motorcycle riders, race cars, yes we did have 3 entries on this category, trucks, dubs, a very good mix of entries for everyone to appreciate,
also special thanks to the azteca performers, Mindy Moreno got down singing some old school, the break dancers, our rappers, and our DJ's la voz de aztlan, dj demented marcos , dj wendy,also PTA parents again got down with the food (all home made grub)thanks to our principal that with out his permission it woulnt be possible to have this show on school grounds..the kids had a great time and really enjoy seeing the rides at our school,Spirit Runner really caught a lot of attention from the kids and also our own Robotics teacher...our school will be feature on a motion picture film LA VIDA ROBOT starring the one and only George Lopez you can google it..as you know our school is inner-city (in the barrio) so our community is really strugling to make ends meet so any help this kids get really make a difference thats why I decided to make this show a yearly event, again thanks to everyone that help make a difference in a kid's life ...until next year..i will try to get a date by january, but have to get it from principal so bear with me, it will be the first or second week of november...so please save the date..hope next year more car clubs can join us...who knows maybe we can also have our own movie..LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Any pictures from the show yesterday? My phone died so I didn't get a chance to take any pictures!


_One i shot from The Klique Car Show....










"I can't make many show's due to health issues but i thank God for giving me the strenght to make this one....":thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

south side locos said:


> I would like to thank everyone that made the 4th annual MECHA car show at Carl Hayden high school a big success.. over 240 entries...WOW..all the car clubs and solo riders ..too many to named them, motorcycle riders, race cars, yes we did have 3 entries on this category, trucks, dubs, a very good mix of entries for everyone to appreciate,
> also special thanks to the azteca performers, Mindy Moreno got down singing some old school, the break dancers, our rappers, and our DJ's la voz de aztlan, dj demented marcos , dj wendy,also PTA parents again got down with the food (all home made grub)thanks to our principal that with out his permission it woulnt be possible to have this show on school grounds..the kids had a great time and really enjoy seeing the rides at our school,Spirit Runner really caught a lot of attention from the kids and also our own Robotics teacher...our school will be feature on a motion picture film LA VIDA ROBOT starring the one and only George Lopez you can google it..as you know our school is inner-city (in the barrio) so our community is really strugling to make ends meet so any help this kids get really make a difference thats why I decided to make this show a yearly event, again thanks to everyone that help make a difference in a kid's life ...until next year..i will try to get a date by january, but have to get it from principal so bear with me, it will be the first or second week of november...so please save the date..hope next year more car clubs can join us...who knows maybe we can also have our own movie..LOL


_
We where there Brother. Great cause! Its all about the children.... :angel:










Great show!_


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

Dec 21-22 at Fear Farm 99ave and Mcdowell


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _One i shot from The Klique Car Show....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thank you..


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

south side locos said:


> I would like to thank everyone that made the 4th annual MECHA car show at Carl Hayden high school a big success.. over 240 entries...WOW..all the car clubs and solo riders ..too many to named them, motorcycle riders, race cars, yes we did have 3 entries on this category, trucks, dubs, a very good mix of entries for everyone to appreciate,
> also special thanks to the azteca performers, Mindy Moreno got down singing some old school, the break dancers, our rappers, and our DJ's la voz de aztlan, dj demented marcos , dj wendy,also PTA parents again got down with the food (all home made grub)thanks to our principal that with out his permission it woulnt be possible to have this show on school grounds..the kids had a great time and really enjoy seeing the rides at our school,Spirit Runner really caught a lot of attention from the kids and also our own Robotics teacher...our school will be feature on a motion picture film LA VIDA ROBOT starring the one and only George Lopez you can google it..as you know our school is inner-city (in the barrio) so our community is really strugling to make ends meet so any help this kids get really make a difference thats why I decided to make this show a yearly event, again thanks to everyone that help make a difference in a kid's life ...until next year..i will try to get a date by january, but have to get it from principal so bear with me, it will be the first or second week of november...so please save the date..hope next year more car clubs can join us...who knows maybe we can also have our own movie..LOL


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Few of DKQ CC @ Roll'n Show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I'd want to apologize to Rollin and Old School car club for not posting up the show and the car wash on Sunday morning. Please forgive me...._ :banghead:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Heres some pics i took..had work that weekend in Az so why not stop and check some shows..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

More pics later after work..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Heres some pics i took..had work that weekend in Az so why not stop and check some shows..


THANKS FOR THE LUV BROTHER! GREAT PICS! LOVING THE WATERMARK!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep em' coming! Great show, better turn out than last year.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Klique Car Show 2013 Picks. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Ariztlan said:


>





Ariztlan said:


>





Ariztlan said:


>



:worship::worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


>


----------



## BIGPETEOVCC (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope you can make it


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

More Picks from the Klique Car Show 2013. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Iam loving this bike! Thanks for sharing homie! TTT!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _
> We where there Brother. Great cause! Its all about the children.... :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:no first place radical luxury truck this year Hector:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :cheesy:no first place radical truck this year Hector:h5:


Nope lol!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Got a call from Paul of The Techniques on this one_.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


> :cheesy:no first place radical luxury truck this year Hector:h5:


 lmao, art you a fool!


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Hector. The ToyDrive is from 10am to 2pm. thanks for the support


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Nope lol!


Lol Art!! Only you!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lmao, art you a fool!





Lunas64 said:


> Lol Art!! Only you!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!





































_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

I got six used group 31s 800cca for sale $40 without cores $30 with cores hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_


















*

​*_ _​_


























_​

















_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ge 6585&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13847101628658









Club Unity!_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> I got six used group 31s 800cca for sale $40 without cores $30 with cores hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

FOR THE HOMEBOY BULLET HAPPY TITTY MONDAY


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn!
hno:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> I got six used group 31s 800cca for sale $40 without cores $30 with cores hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Another one i shot at the Klique Car Show. Hope you like it homie's....








_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

bullet50 said:


> Damn!
> hno:


Damn damn


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Check this out! Crazy!





_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Nope lol!


next year!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

BigMandoAZ said:


> lmao, art you a fool!





Lunas64 said:


> Lol Art!! Only you!!





Lowrider Style CC said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


Payaso lol!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Check this out! Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is the full version available on the lowrider style web site?


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Got 4 good use 31s 800cca $40 without cores $30 with cores also have good optimas for sale $70


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> is the full version available on the lowrider style web site?


I know I'm old and shit. And I'm on my phone. But what was on this?? I didn't see anything? No version at all!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> is the full version available on the lowrider style web site?


NAW! I found it on Facebook lol! But that's a good idea! By the way Iam trying to follow you on Instagram. Under vegadesignsphotography. You know Iam a fan!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I know I'm old and shit. And I'm on my phone. But what was on this?? I didn't see anything? No version at all!


Dam homie! Something not right but you got to see them demolition these cars!


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_


























*

*_ _​_



































_​

















_


Phoenix Riderz 2014 __New Years Day __Picnic














_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> I know I'm old and shit. And I'm on my phone. But what was on this?? I didn't see anything? No version at all!


 it's ok Luna you didn't miss anything it's just the air bag Gbody that goes up against the Gbody with hydro's that they keep pushing them together to hop on each other during a hop off, repost bro we all seen it on your page like 4 months ago


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Dam homie! Something not right but you got to see them demolition these cars!


 it only shows up if your on a computer and is a blank screeni if your on a iphone


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrockabilly said:


>


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:Hello !!!! ........Goodby .........................


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> it only shows up if your on a computer and is a blank screeni if your on a iphone


Thanks homie! I can see it on my android phone on full site. I was gonna get a I phone but now Iam not.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Eugene from lowrider style CC Glendale chapter I hope every one has a good Thanksgiving day tomorrow


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> This is Eugene from lowrider style CC Glendale chapter I hope every one has a good Thanksgiving day tomorrow


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

From Intruders CC


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone have a g body rearend they want to sell are get rid of pm me if you do


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY FAMILA AND FRIENDS in the O.G. AZ SIDE!!
Shauuuuu~*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> From Intruders CC





bullet50 said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY FAMILA AND FRIENDS in the O.G. AZ SIDE!!
> Shauuuuu~*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_

*
*_ _​_










































_​

















_









__












_
_












__









_



_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!








Club Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


TREND SETTER said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > _Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:_
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style will be there! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Sup Az Siders


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Art Buck said:


> Sup Az Siders


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Come out and join us!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

*IT'S GOING DOWN IN AZ..PAYPAL ADDRESS IS OUT...OPEN TO ANY RIDER..HAPPY HOLIDAYS*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-glasshouse-tickets-20-click-see-info.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Its official! I want to say farewell to my old Mesa Az Chapter. Their moving on due to differences with my other chapters. They voted on it and 10 voted to leave and 3 voted to stay. We wish them the best. I will miss them dearly.... _


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

I got 6 good used group 31 800cca $40 without core $30 with core 6233418063


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!



Club Unity! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!










__Have a great day! :angel:_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> 
> 
> Club Unity! :thumbsup:_


This was one of the best events I attended this year well I've only attended two this year but I really liked this one I took some extra beanies and gloves and handed them to lil kids that looked cold this event was full of smiles good seeing everybody out their


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> This was one of the best events I attended this year well I've only attended two this year but I really liked this one I took some extra beanies and gloves and handed them to lil kids that looked cold this event was full of smiles good seeing everybody out their


 Hey bro It was good seeing you again. We need to chill sometime!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> This was one of the best events I attended this year well I've only attended two this year but I really liked this one I took some extra beanies and gloves and handed them to lil kids that looked cold this event was full of smiles good seeing everybody out their





BigMandoAZ said:


> Hey bro It was good seeing you again. We need to chill sometime!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok this pic is cool,, lil homie right here was eatin his corn and rollin it,,,,"mm cheeze :rollit: mm cheeze :rollit: mmm cheeze" it was funny as hell!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings from my work at Sky Harbor.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 946985
> View attachment 946993
> View attachment 947001
> View attachment 947009
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIKS ART LOKS!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 946985
> View attachment 946993
> View attachment 947001
> View attachment 947009
> ...





Heath V said:


> Greetings from my work at Sky Harbor.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Greetings from my work at Sky Harbor.


Badass!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Badass!


Thanks bro!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> Hey bro It was good seeing you again. We need to chill sometime!!!


Cool cool that's a will do


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


>


Nice video Loks good kicking with you too man good catching up with everybody


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Heath V said:


> Greetings from my work at Sky Harbor.


that's pretty awesome


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 firm


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Old School Car Club, Kiwanis Club and City of Phoenix Toy Drive Show and Shine this Saturday the 14th at University Park on 11th Ave and Vanburen. 10:30 am till 1 pm. Bring out your rides! Entry fee is a Blanket for the less fortunate or a toy. Santa will be there with toys for the children. Free Hot dogs and Drinks. Free to the public. Bring your families and enjoy the day! *


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive tomorrow December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Please bring an unwrapped toy. Proceeds to benefit the Boys& Girls Clubs of the 
East Valley-Mesa Branch. Manic Hispanic will be in the mix. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

What shows do we have coming up in January?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>





BIGBOO475365 said:


>


 Great to see her in GOOD hands.Big Ups.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I love that 60!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I want to apologize for not posting events of the day. I had a family emergency. Please forgive me....


From the Majestics Toy Drive....
_









_From the Intimidations and Old School Toy Drive...._










_Club Unity!_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hope everything is okay bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


>


Looks real nice their Justin


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> What shows do we have coming up in January?



_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:__



_

















_









__












_
_












_











_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!











Help us help a child have a better Christmas....:angel:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Hope everything is okay bro


Its is. Thanks homie. uffin:


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

This weekend!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And yes it's OFFICIAL! Plane tickets are bought! Big Props to Gilbert for deciding to come and visit our firme Lowrider Community out here in Arizona! Possible Tour Stop ever year! Lets do this Arizona! We got some of the Best Customs and Hoppers in the Nation! :thumbsup:








_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azrockabilly said:


> This weekend!


Hay your show on the 21/22 is it a over nite 2 day show ? Had some friends ask


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

Audio Express and Klique PHX will be having a charity show this saturday Dec 21st


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Big Bullets ride from Classics Car Club...


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Homie!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


valledelsol said:


> View attachment 959122
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Express and Klique PHX will be having a charity show this saturday Dec 21st


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> Big Bullets ride from Classics Car Club...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want to thank all the clubs for coming out and supporting our toy drive. Did'nt think it was gonna be that good because of the tons of toy drive this year. Alot of new clubs came out to support us. We filled the parking lot up and Pee Wee was happy with the cruise. Nice size caravan. Big props to Pheoniqua Classics, Tru Loyality, Ariztlan, Jesus is King, Showtime, Explicits, Silent Breeze, Authenic Class and a few more i cant think of. Sorry if i left you out. Accuse my misspelling please. :banghead:

Here go a few pic's from a cell phone...._




























_Club Unity!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our toy drive and for making it a huge success for the children of the Mesa Boys & Girls Club. A special thanks goes out to everyone who brought out their rides and to the car clubs that participated; Groupe, United, Klique, Technics, Uso, Ariza, Redeemed, Intruders, Swift, Rollerz Only, and a special Thank You to the Groupe Tucson Chapter for make the trip down to the valley. 

Have a Merry Christmas and a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

This Weekend! Sat and Sunday 
http://youtu.be/0DfxrT2n29A


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)

This Weekend! Sat and Sunday


----------



## azrockabilly (May 12, 2012)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Got more battery up for sale 7 good used group 31s 800 cca $40 without cores $30 with cores hit me up 6233418063


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Sprz90 (May 27, 2013)

13x7 RIMS BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX NO TIRES 
$425 obo
602 617 4213


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:::


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:__
_








_



























__












_
_



















_











_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Man seriously, why the hell would the mesa show hosts set the date for march and not give anyone a heads up until only two months from the show? aint no way im going to get shit done in time to attend, way to go mesa motorsports.....


Yep, that date is going to creep up fast!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Man seriously, why the hell would the mesa show hosts set the date for march and not give anyone a heads up until only two months from the show? aint no way im going to get shit done in time to attend, way to go mesa motorsports.....


 Whats up bro I hope I can help you answer your question. there is a lot of behind the scenes stuff that have to take place in order to get a show going especially at a venue as big as Cardinals stadium. The flyer was posted asap in order for people to make plans to attend. There is a lot of paper work, permits, insurance etc have to obtained and approved before the date could be released. Sorry for the inconvenience. Im pretty sure this was the best they (Motorsport Showcase) could do. If you have any further concerns I can gladly put you in contact directly with the show promoter. Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

The Arizona Super Show had always been in March except for the past few years its been in Mesa. Dont see any reason for anyone to complain, Should just be happy they're doing what they can to keep a good quality show in Arizona regaurdless of when it is. If you stay ready, you aint gotta get ready. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!




























_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Im just glad it is not in mesa. I think the the staff did a good. But the city just dont want lolos and its ku. So good job on moving the show.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

me 2, glad Its outta mesa, a lot more riders on the westside!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MIRACLE said:


> The Arizona Super Show had always been in March except for the past few years its been in Mesa. Dont see any reason for anyone to complain, Should just be happy they're doing what they can to keep a good quality show in Arizona regaurdless of when it is. If you stay ready, you aint gotta get ready. Just my .02 cents.


i agree people complain about not having shows then when there is one complain about the date..this gunna be a good one comin from fresno ca for this one...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> i agree people complain about not having shows then when there is one complain about the date..this gunna be a good one comin from fresno ca for this one...


 i might hit this one up


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

MIRACLE said:


> The Arizona Super Show had always been in March except for the past few years its been in Mesa. Dont see any reason for anyone to complain, Should just be happy they're doing what they can to keep a good quality show in Arizona regaurdless of when it is. If you stay ready, you aint gotta get ready. Just my .02 cents.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Happy holidays from lowrider style car club Glendale chapter Az and mesa chapter ,///Phoenix chapter too


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> i agree people complain about not having shows then when there is one complain about the date..this gunna be a good one comin from fresno ca for this one...


X2

This Anniversary can lead to to a yearly event. :x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We at Lowrider Style Car Club would like to wish you all a safe and happy holidays._ :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


bighomies said:


> Happy holidays from lowrider style car club Glendale chapter Az and mesa chapter ,///Phoenix chapter too


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

New Vision CC will be helping the Perez family out with a fundraiser car wash this Saturday @ Rent a Tire 5001 S Central Phoenix please come out and get ur cars washed for donations to help cover funeral expenses thanks


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Old School C.C. Glendale Chapter will roll out to support.
That's how we do it in the AZ.
To all Old School C.C. Chapter Members.
Come on out if you can to support this Car Wash on the South Side.*


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

1949Packard said:


> *Old School C.C. Glendale Chapter will roll out to support.
> That's how we do it in the AZ.
> To all Old School C.C. Chapter Members.
> Come on out if you can to support this Car Wash on the South Side.*


 
Thank you homie and your CC for the support!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:__
_
_









__












_
_



















_











_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

1949Packard said:


> *Old School C.C. Glendale Chapter will roll out to support.
> 
> That's how we do it in the AZ.
> To all Old School C.C. Chapter Members.
> Come on out if you can to support this Car Wash on the South Side.*


Big thank you to OLD SCHOOl CC GLENDALE Chapter came out and showed mad love even got down and washed cars with us, your generosity is appreciated!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"Just want to make a annoucement. We're restructuring all our chapters in northern Arizona. All our cars our going down for the Lowrider Magazine Phx Show and our Anniversary. We will try to support by attendence and with promoting up coming events. Please have a blessed day._" uffin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Firme Pics, Homie!
Thumbs up to the Big AZ!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

YA we need car pic's in here:guns:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pic's homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hell Yeah!
Doin the AZ thang, ALL DAY LONG!
Shauuuu~


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL FLYER HERE WE GO ALMOST SHOW TIME AZ....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


bullet50 said:


> Hell Yeah!
> Doin the AZ thang, ALL DAY LONG!
> Shauuuu~


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


rgarcia15928 said:


> OFFICIAL FLYER HERE WE GO ALMOST SHOW TIME AZ....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

T.T.T.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Buck said:


> T.T.T.


_And here's wat happened in 2011! Special interview with Art himself! Your a pro Art! :thumbsup:





_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowriderstyle CC Glendale chapter az check in


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Happy new years from lowriderstylecc


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!












Club Unity!_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Intruders cc 20 cars deep at phoenix riderz


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

APPRECIATE THE PIKS BIGBOO475365


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lowriders of Phoenix came out deep on a wednesday 1/1/2014:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar.... :biggrin:__
__


_
_



















_











_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Got a set of 8 good used 31s for sale $40 without cores $30 with cores hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

This Is A Bad Ass Pic Of Jimmy's 66:run:


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

​

OLD SCHOOL C.C. 
GLENDALE AZ.Chapter Pres.
49 Packard - 37 Ford Trokita

*Pics of the New Vision C.C. Car Wash
On Central Ave.*​


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Any rags for sale 
Hit me up 
702-596-0375
Thank you


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

show wheel stands for sale . custom bent and powdercoated complete set of four in perfect condition asking $300 north phoenix pick up. jeff 6027175184


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Johnny 64 said:


> Any rags for sale
> Hit me up
> 702-596-0375
> Thank you




TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Lowriders of Phoenix came out deep on a wednesday 1/1/2014:thumbsup:


Nice pics! Thanks to everyone who joined us!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Battery are Still up for sale 800cca


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to invite all clubs and solo riders to an exclusive az event. Chuck Serna and I will be hosting a photography show March 7th 2014 at La Melgosa Gallery down on Grand Ave.Event will start around 5pm. Bring out the rides, cruise Grand Ave and enjoy images of the lowrider culture from various photographers around AZ, Cali and Nevada. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Cali Original Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

BigMandoAZ said:


> I want to invite all clubs and solo riders to an exclusive az event. Chuck Serna and I will be hosting a photography show March 7th 2014 at La Melgosa Gallery down on Grand Ave.Event will start around 5pm. Bring out the rides, cruise Grand Ave and enjoy images of the lowrider culture from various photographers around AZ, Cali and Nevada. Hope to see everyone there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Salomon (Jan 4, 2014)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO PETE'S PLATING OVER ON 7TH AVE? I KNOW HE MOVED BUT WHERE TO???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just thought i'd share a little trip through "The Klique Car Show" for the homie's that did'nt make it. Plus here's a few shots i took of the event. Enjoy! uffin:

_



_














































Big props to Chino and his club for throwing a firme event! :thumbsup:
_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Tight pictures!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Tight pictures!


Thanks Carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lets do this....... uffin:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Good uesd a set off 8 group 31s 850cca $40 without cores $30 with cores hit me up 6233418063 Izzy


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> I want to invite all clubs and solo riders to an exclusive az event. Chuck Serna and I will be hosting a photography show March 7th 2014 at La Melgosa Gallery down on Grand Ave.Event will start around 5pm. Bring out the rides, cruise Grand Ave and enjoy images of the lowrider culture from various photographers around AZ, Cali and Nevada. Hope to see everyone there!





rgarcia15928 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Little something we did for Sam. If anyone needs a flyer please message me. _uffin:


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

*FOR SALE - 1977 Lincoln Mark V*

1977 Lincoln Mark V, clean car, sunroof, power windows, 400 ci, a/t, runs great, passed emissions. Good lowrider candidate. $2000.00 obo 480-829-9040


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar....__ 

_







_
__
_








_


_
_










_
















_










_









































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Two shows hosted by the Happy Times crew this year in laughlin nv.

3RD Annual Cinco De Mayo show 2ND & 3RD

&

7TH Annual Viva Tropicana car & bike show Sep. 26TH & 27TH

Flyers for both comming soon!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Salomon said:


> ANYONE KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO PETE'S PLATING OVER ON 7TH AVE? I KNOW HE MOVED BUT WHERE TO???


He closed up shop, word is he's working for somebody else's shop


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Had a great Az Presidents Meeting yesterday. We decided on a location. It will be a car show. There will be Trophys and a pay out for the Hop! Lots of girls to model for your cars and much much more! More details coming soon.... _uffin:

_Here go your 2014 Az Presidents:

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Had a great Az Presidents Meeting yesterday. We decided on a location. It will be a car show. There will be Trophys and a pay out for the Hop! Lots of girls to model for your cars and much much more! More details coming soon.... _uffin:
> 
> _Here go your 2014 Az Presidents:
> 
> _


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Brother :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE:around:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE:around:


Not much how you doing man, you'll get more comments on the site on Facebook though buddy


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Not much how you doing man, you'll get more comments on the site on Facebook though buddy


I'm Doing good buddy you rolln to the Super show? Not on Facebook


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> I'm Doing good buddy you rolln to the Super show? Not on Facebook


Doing good bud yup my son is a big card fan, you gotta be a fool to miss this one see you their


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up AZ i have NEW group 31s 800ca for sale 60 without cores 40 with cores hit me up 6233418063


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gonna ride out to Riverview tomorrow, anybody still hitting that spot up?


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Gonna ride out to Riverview tomorrow, anybody still hitting that spot up?


Last I heard from nancy perri they shut it down


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

dodgers_fan said:


> Last I heard from nancy perri they shut it down


 wtf... anything going on in the east side tomorrow


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


ed1983 said:


> WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE:around:





ENCINAS said:


> Not much how you doing man, you'll get more comments on the site on Facebook though buddy





FOOLISH ONE said:


> Whats up AZ i have NEW group 31s 800ca for sale 60 without cores 40 with cores hit me up 6233418063





PLANETGETLOW said:


> Gonna ride out to Riverview tomorrow, anybody still hitting that spot up?





dodgers_fan said:


> Last I heard from nancy perri they shut it down


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar....__ 

__

__
__
_








_


_
_










_
















_










_





























































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

dodgers_fan said:


> Last I heard from nancy perri they shut it down






They do it without her. I think they shut her down.


----------



## eric21114 (Apr 2, 2012)

What's up Og az side 
If anybody saling knock off spinners for 13x7 or know where to buy some shoot me a text or call (602) 573-9297 can't find them no where thanks


----------



## OldschoolRL (Sep 24, 2012)

I got a set of brand new knock offs and adapters with lead hammer never used five lug universal looking to sell as a set $150


----------



## eric21114 (Apr 2, 2012)

(602) 573-9297 send me a text I'll give you 150


----------



## eric21114 (Apr 2, 2012)

OldschoolRL said:


> I got a set of brand new knock offs and adapters with lead hammer never used five lug universal looking to sell as a set $150


(602) 573-9297 send me a text I'll get them


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

What's up homies just wanted to put it out there
I just got my hands on a set of 18" cylinders for sale
Hit me up 6023975676 Joe


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> :wave:


TTT Buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Any help looking to get a new vinyl top for my 92 Fleetwood can anybody give any suggestions on shops or person to take it too thanks az fam..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...nual-cinco-de-mayo-tropicana-laughlin-nv.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014.

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info.

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Big swap meet at the pix fairgrounds this sat. & sun. A lot of vendors coming from outta state


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BIG E 602 said:


> Big swap meet at the pix fairgrounds this sat. & sun. A lot of vendors coming from outta state


WHAT UP E-DOGG!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT Buddy! :biggrin:


YES SIR:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIG E 602 said:


> Big swap meet at the pix fairgrounds this sat. & sun. A lot of vendors coming from outta state


wat time


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

uUQszrI

and in case this video dont work click here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKO_uUQszrI


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Also Today!

_


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

show wheel stands for sale . custom bent and powdercoated complete set of four in perfect condition asking $300 north phoenix pick up. jeff 6027175184​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar....__ 
__
__
_








_


_
_










_
















_










_






































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

A lot of good stuff coming up!


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Coming again 2014! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One i shot at the Mesa Show of the homie's last year....

_









_Found it yesterday in my old collection._uffin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

*KLIQUE AZ NEW CHAPTER DOING BIG THINGS 2014 !!*

KLIQUE AZ NEW CHAPTER DOING BIG THINGS 2014 !!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

in mesa till thursday and tomorrows my Primos 21st birthday wanna show him a good time while I'm here what's the best strip clubs to hit up


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> [/QUOTEthis from 2011:dunno:]


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*
Old School C. C. 
**Glendale Chapter
Bumping AZ 
To The Top!

*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> Lowrider Style CC said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTEthis from 2011:dunno:]
> ...


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> BIGBOO475365 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah their doing it again this year. Stay tuned carnal....:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

MIRACLE said:


> in mesa till thursday and tomorrows my Primos 21st birthday wanna show him a good time while I'm here what's the best strip clubs to hit up


Sonnys strip club. Google it.


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

So, that's where you been hiding at,huh Paul?
:naughty:


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

bullet50 said:


> So, that's where you been hiding at,huh Paul?
> :naughty:


LMAO! Weres the Superbowl party @?


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

The rumor is, The SuperBowl party is at your house!hno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

bullet50 said:


> The rumor is, The SuperBowl party is at your house!hno:


After party @ Showtime cc picnic!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Sonnys strip club. Google it.


Is it full nudity?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

And pics from the guadalupe show..??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._
_
_







_

_
_










_
















_










_






































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s, I hope everyone had a safe Super Bowl Weekend. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full.

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm getting my registration in tomorrow, its filling up quick!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WHAT'S UP AZ SIDE


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._







_


_







_

_







_


_
_









_

























_










_
























































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

2 blocks one has gear and chrome tank other is block and tank need gone 602 348 9899


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

3RD ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO TROP SHOW

Resrve them rooms because they are going fast!!





last years show

http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/archives/22095

a few pics of the show.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


















http://tinypic.com/m/i2w12a/4


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

We need more events or cruises on the east side!!


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> We need more events or cruises on the east side!!


Today looks like a good day


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Yo !! What's Going on ......


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Got Weight !!! LMFAO


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I Started off this year 2014 with getting me a house , FUCK !! Apartment living ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh ! Yeeeaaa.....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The New House ... ;?)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

streetwerx said:


> 1977 Lincoln Mark V, clean car, sunroof, power windows, 400 ci, a/t, runs great, passed emissions. Good lowrider candidate. $2000.00 obo 480-829-9040


:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

BBQ with da Homies ..


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._









_










_











































































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's alittle something i shot at the United Dreams Car Show....
Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.

_


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

What it do!!!!!!


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

4 sale 1977-1979 cadillac e&g grill. If interested call or txt 4804666751


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Motorsport Showcase would like to Thank all the Car Clubs and Independent Riders for Selling Out the Exhibitor spaces for the Arizona Super Show 2014

Have a great Blessed Day


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

a little video my 12yr old did at the dreams to reality show. Thought I'd share it!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SANDALWOODCG said:


> a little video my 12yr old did at the dreams to reality show. Thought I'd share it!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> a little video my 12yr old did at the dreams to reality show. Thought I'd share it!!


THANKS FOR THE VIDEO:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

That video was dope


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Majestics Glendale Picnic Sunday! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here go a few pic's from this event shot by our Glendale Chapter.... _uffin:














































_Club Unity! _:thumbsup:


----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

Brand new whitewall tires for sale in Tucson: http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/4348394827.html


----------



## kidd kandy (Aug 30, 2011)

[ATT






ACH=CONFIG]1095993[/ATTACH] 66 impala. 4 sale 4500obo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_First of 2 flyers! More details coming later! Can't do a StreetLow Magazine Event without girls, girls, girls and alot of Low Low's! _:thumbsup:










_Let's do this AZ!_


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

*USO Phoenix @ Pismo Beach,Ca*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1097889&stc=1&d=1393387664
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1097897&stc=1&d=1393387664


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Those are dope pix


----------



## bigskoobsz (Jul 8, 2012)

The1and0nly said:


> 4 sale 1977-1979 cadillac e&g grill. If interested call or txt 4804666751


 still 4sale ? and how much


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Majestics Car Club @ The United Dream Car Show...._:thumbsup:


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

bigskoobsz said:


> still 4sale ? and how much


250 n yes


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Today!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

og wires with knock offs and adapters asking 450 Obo if interested hit me up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Spirit Car Club @ The United Dream Car Show...._:thumbsup:


  Sorry bro, but that's a Majestics Ride.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> a little video my 12yr old did at the dreams to reality show. Thought I'd share it!!


good video


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Spirit Car Club @ The United Dream Car Show...._:thumbsup:


MAJESTICS RIDE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Good looking out Mando and Luna. Iam getting old. Sorry. Correction made.


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

what up does anybody have a back bumper To a
1969 impala?


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone have an extra spot at the show my boy needs it.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_"This was the shot i thought i posted earlier. My apologize to The Majestics."_ :banghead:










_Spirit Car Club. With acouple of homie's in the car._:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's all good Hector!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> It's all good Hector!


Thanks carnal....


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

AZ side TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I see LIL OG AZ Side Is still dead, what's good peeps been a while since I've been on or even go to a car show, how is the AZ side doing??????????


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!

For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Less than a month away Texas Ed is doing the Preliminary measuring for the Arizona Super Show! Motorsport Showcase and Lowrider Magazine Move-In

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

ChevyRider82 said:


> AZ side TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_After considering a few spots and taking into consideration how much Gilbert and his photographer loves models, we decided to do this at Jaguars Nightclub. Their gonna be like kids in a candy store. We we're gonna put alot of plaques on the flyer but as you can see there's no room. We're greatly honored to have StreetLow Magazine in our great state. The seed has been planted now lets welcome them with open arms and he say's he will do a BIG annual show here every year._:x:










_After party @ Jaguar's!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Are people still chilling at the A&W or are they back to the South Side????


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Are people still chilling at the A&W or are they back to the South Side????


A&w gets packed from 7 to 830


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _After considering a few spots and taking into consideration how much Gilbert and his photographer loves models, we decided to do this at Jaguars Nightclub. Their gonna be like kids in a candy store. We we're gonna put alot of plaques on the flyer but as you can see there's no room. We're greatly honored to have StreetLow Magazine in our great state. The seed has been planted now lets welcome them with open arms and he say's he will do a BIG annual show here every year._:x:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Hell yes!!


Yeppers! Got Hoppers coming from Tucson. And clubs coming from Tucson,Yuma and Casa Grande. Gonna be FUN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._









_










_











































































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Any car show today last one this is eugene I have court on Tuesday maybe 1.5 prison time again


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Yo !! whats going on !


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

What up Arizona


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Coming up!

_


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

*:thumbsup::thumbsup: SAVE THE DATE!!!! 5TH ANNUAL CARL HAYDEN MECHA CAR SHOW SAVE THE DATE!!!!!:thumbsup:

SATURDAY NOV 8 2014....SATURDAY NOV 8 2014....SATURDAY NOV 8 2014.......... 

AT CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL...35TH AV AND ROSEVELT.....ACROSS FALCON PARK 

BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND SUPPORT OUR MECHA STUDENT CLUB TO KEEP THE CHICANO LEGACY GOING

FOOD...MUSIC...ENTERTEINMENT...TROPHYS......COME HAVE A GOOD TIME...BRING FAMILY.........
ALL MODELS WELCOME...LOW RIDERS..HOT RODS..TRUCKS....DUBS...PEDAL CARS..BIKES..SPECIAL INTEREST...ETC

ALL DAY EVENT...SPONSORS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME AND NEEDED......STOP BY THE SCHOOL IF YOU ARE INTERSTED...

SATURDAY NOV 8 2014 CARL HAYDEN MECHA 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY NOV 8 2014



*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

The1and0nly said:


> A&w gets packed from 7 to 830


 sweet might go check it out 2nite


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Coming up!
> 
> _


same day as the super show:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

after the show


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

any pics of A&W didn't make It out there


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> after the show


:thumbsup: WORD! WHAT UP NELLY SEE AT THE SHOW HOMIE


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Email confirmations for the Super Show are now being sent out.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

anybody know how the supershow Is set up, Indoor/outdoor or all Inside?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

BIG E 602 said:


> anybody know how the supershow Is set up, Indoor/outdoor or all Inside?


The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Ariztlan said:


> The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium.
> 
> For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164
> 
> ...


Will alcohol be sold and are there in and out privileges with wristbands?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

is everybody on facebook now??? Nobody on LIL anymore??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> is everybody on facebook now??? Nobody on LIL anymore??


Wat up homie. Alot Gente peek in but don't post. Everyone's invisible. Look at the traffic on the Regional page. Stars all across with a green dot. Its popping!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

COOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

working on something new and fresh comming out the mc in north az


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> Yo !! whats going on !


Not much


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lol they finally changed the car at the top of the page...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

jAAAAAA !! hAAAA !! BORING .........


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Not much



Jaaaa !! Haaaa !! BORING ... Back to Facebook :?)


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:?) LMFAO !!!!!! ........ By By


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well we had 8 going and only 2 made it. Missed the deadline. :banghead:










But Lowrider Style will be there to support! :thumbsup:_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Well we had 8 going and only 2 made it. Missed the deadline. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowriderstylecarclub Glendale chapter would be there to support Arizona car clubs


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

screwed up loco said:


> Will alcohol be sold and are there in and out privileges with wristbands?


I heard you will be able to walk around the indoor part of the show with alcohol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ed1983 said:


> :thumbsup: WORD! WHAT UP NELLY SEE AT THE SHOW HOMIE


whts good brotha ? see you at the show


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> whts good brotha ? see you at the show


just work homie


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

chevycaprice89 said:


> I heard you will be able to walk around the indoor part of the show with alcohol


good lookin out! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._


_










_




















































































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We got all the United Dream photos up from some bad ass photograhers up now. And our latest video of some the hottest rides on the planet. Not to mention some top notch hopping action and interviews all through the video. So click on the links and enjoy! _:thumbsup:

Video:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

Pic's: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html





_Club Unity!_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> :inout:
> View attachment 1127513


Tight flyer Loks


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> Tight flyer Loks


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

screwed up loco said:


> Will alcohol be sold and are there in and out privileges with wristbands?


:buttkick:stix,,, u didnt axe permission to come into my house,,, get back to da basement!!:twak:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ART LOKS said:


> :buttkick:stix,,, u didnt axe permission to come into my house,,, get back to da basement!!:twak:


I just came up to borrow some sugar


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:finger:................:finger:...............:finger:................:finger:...............:twak:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


FREE BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!:wow::worship::thumbsup::run::420:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hector. The Majestics pedal car show date Was changed to April 13.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Hector. The Majestics pedal car show date Was changed to April 13.


Ok will get the updated flyer ....


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Hector. The Majestics pedal car show date Was changed to April 13.


WHAT'S UP TATA!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

screwed up loco said:


> I just came up to borrow some sugar


awe my ninja,,, brown suga:roflmao:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> FREE BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!:wow::worship::thumbsup::run::420:


:roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> WHAT'S UP TATA!!!


What up mijo. You keeping Budweiser employed!!???


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cruise on Central April 12th!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ART LOKS said:


> awe my ninja,,, brown suga:roflmao:


:rimshot:

:inout:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> What up mijo. You keeping Budweiser employed!!???


NO I GAVE IT UP FOR LENT:loco::tears::facepalm:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> Cruise on Central April 12th!!


:boink::420: SHOTGUN! WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

ed1983 said:


> NO I GAVE IT UP FOR LENT:loco::tears::facepalm:


WTF? I see a DUI after lent!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Shit Eddie, if you quit drinking, hitchhike! :yes:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> WTF? I see a DUI after lent!


GOT MONDAY THE 21ST OFF MORE THAN LIKELY LOL


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> Shit Eddie, if you quit drinking, hitchhike! :yes:


DAM IT SHOULD HAVE STOOD QUITE:facepalm:


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

*for sale*







i 
have a Norinco SKS for sale
it has a full tactical and adjustable stock
it also has foward grip with bipod and 20 rounds
let me know if you are interested
call or text 602-397-5676


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Any word on where Franks After Hop is going to be?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Any word on where Franks After Hop is going to be?


43rd ave and indian school southeast corner


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> 43rd ave and indian school southeast corner


Thank you!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Well as everyone gets ready this weekend for the big show i just what say big props to Motorsports Showcase and Lowrider Magazine for putting together a class A event. Also big props to everyone showing their firme ride at this event. The money...the hard work and the sacrifices we make are huge. Good luck to everyone trying to make their deadlines and God bless their efforts....  :angel:


_Your AZ calendar...._


_










_

















































The event above has changed its date to the 13th.


















































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

im lookin for 1 rim in new or close to new condition chrome with gold spokes


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

5 MORE DAYS AZ SIDE AND ITS ON!!!! CAR SHOW TIME:thumbsup:uffin:::420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bullet50 said:


> Shit Eddie, if you quit drinking, hitchhike! :yes:


Art Loks is still a lush Bullet!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> 5 MORE DAYS AZ SIDE AND ITS ON!!!! CAR SHOW TIME:thumbsup:uffin:::420:






:rimshot:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> DAM IT SHOULD HAVE STOOD QUITE:facepalm:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> 5 MORE DAYS AZ SIDE AND ITS ON!!!! CAR SHOW TIME:thumbsup:uffin::


:420::420:



:420::420:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WUT UP ART LOKS! NICE PIKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, those pics were from the toys for tots event. This year will be even bigger and better! Hopefully, Mr. Luna has his camera ready for this weekend's Super Show! Rumor has it that Al Luna is covering the first keg!:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes our latest video...



_We going to Yuma Arizona for the "United Dreams - Dreams to Reality Car Show for this firme video! Starring​



cars clubs like Lawful Desires, Spirit, Phoenix Riderz, Majestics, Techniques, Uniques, Brown Society, Familia, La Gente, Street Kings, Aztlan, De Valle, Uso and many more! With interviews with Big Fish, Topp Dogg, Togther CC, Street Kings and a few more! And coarse we can't for get all the hopping action in special effects that will amaze you!​



Big shout to "Cut Creator" for editing and directing the video! Enjoy!

​







_To see pic's of this show from Omar of Familia Grafix, Crenshaw Sundays and Vega Designs Photography's go here: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

bullet50 said:


> Yeah, those pics were from the toys for tots event. This year will be even bigger and better! Hopefully, Mr. Luna has his camera ready for this weekend's Super Show! Rumor has it that Al Luna is covering the first keg!:yes:


Not sure about the keg. But I promise you we will have a stockpile of ive cold beer posted up at the show!! And you are welcome to help us drink it!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's on! Save me a spot next to my drinking buddies, Art Loks and David!:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> 5 MORE DAYS AZ SIDE AND ITS ON!!!! CAR SHOW TIME:thumbsup:uffin:::420:


Hell yea!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Not sure about the keg. But I promise you we will have a stockpile of ive cold beer posted up at the show!! And you are welcome to help us drink it!!


:tears: wish I could drink!!!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

:thumbsupon't trip Eddie. If you can't drink, you can still buy!:yes:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Hopefully I see peeps out there been a while since I hit a show up as ttt


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Yaaaaaap!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Good luck everyone in your Move In! _:angel:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you, move in took forever!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TODAY! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IT'S THAT TIME HOMIES!!! SUPER SHOW TIME:run::naughty::bowrofl::drama::h5:uffin::420:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Perfect weather today, hope to see you guys out there!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

*Today! 

*_I much respect for both these Events! Much Lowrider Luv to Spirit & Majestics Car clubs! Sending out the homie's to both of these! Gonna be a goodtime! _:thumbsup:*

*


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._
































The event above has changed its date to the 13th.




























































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

[h=1]Lowriders and their Fans Invade the University of Phoenix Stadium for the Arizona Super Show[/h] in Car Shows, Lowriders / by Jim Hahn / on March 29, 2014 at 11:55 PM /  








Glendale, ARIZ. (March 29, 2014) – The former Mesa Super Show has morphed into the Arizona Super Show, leaving the Mesa Convention Center for the University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale. Going from 19,000 square feet of enclosed show area to 1.7 million square feet, the new venue chosen by Richard Ochoa and Motorsports Showcase LLC was a good move.
While lowriders and bombs were on display on in the main show areas at the stadium, one whole showroom was dedicated just towards motorcycles, lowrider bikes and pedal cars. The quality of the builds, etchings and paint on some of the bikes on display was amazing. Over 600 cars were entered into Saturday’s show, looking their best for the 18,000 lowrider fans who attended.







-

Though the new venue allowed for many more lowriders to be put on display indoors, the show overflowed into the west lots of the grounds of the stadium. There were more than 600 entries into the 2014 Arizona Super Show. With plenty of room for expansion, Arizona Auto Scene would expect that the 2015 Arizona Super Show will out do Saturday’s show. The change of name and change of venue are going to spread like wildfire throughout the lowrider community.
While rap artists entertained the crowds on stages inside an outside the stadium, the girls from Jaguars Gentleman’s Club made their way through the show posing with some of the rides that made it out to Saturday’s show. They were promoting the after hop, but we hear many are holding back for to earn some cash during Sunday’s hop sponsored by Frank’s Hydraulics.
Sunday’s hop sponsored by Frank’s Hydraulics is going to be held on the southeast corner of 43rd Ave & Indian School in Phoenix. The hop starts at 10:00 am.
If you weren’t able to make it out to the show, or want to check out some pics, scroll down to check out some of the cars that made it out to Saturday’s Arizona Super Show, a show that reaches a new level of perfection each year.
Click herehttp://arizonaautoscene.smugmug.com/Cars/The-2014-Arizona-Super-Show to purchase high resolution prints and digital downloads from the Arizona Super Show.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

I posted all the pics I took on Facebook under the Lowrider O.G AZ Side group and a lot of people are posting pic's and video of the super show and the hops feel free to add yourself to see the coverage I'd post the pic's on here but it takes too long


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

repping that 928 to that 602


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

im in search of one 13 rim chrome with gold spokes let me know


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 162970


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> _


It was a good show, glad we could come out and support. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

It was good to see alot of the seductive car club members again and chop it up :thumbsup:.......Props to Jaime ,Oso and everyone from seductive....I'll load up some pics I took at the show in a minute..


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures bro!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_
















_Congrats on the Anniversary homie's!!!! _:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

We are heading out there right now!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._































The event above has been moved to April. Call numbers for info.




























































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ART LOKS said:


>


The star of the city cruise! Was a good day!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> The star of the city cruise! Was a good day!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ART LOKS said:


>


Nice


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any info for the show in camp verde


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Cliff Castle Casino Saturday April 26. It's a bagger motorcycle show only. There having a concert.


UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> Does anyone have any info for the show in camp verde


.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ART LOKS said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here's a few i shot at the Supershow.... 

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_And its on! StreetLow Magazine in Arizona! _:biggrin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know of any car shows or places to cruise the weekend of April 25 - 27 in Phoenix AZ I'm flying in for the weekend? Thanks.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

smoney4391 said:


> Does anyone know of any car shows or places to cruise the weekend of April 25 - 27 in Phoenix AZ I'm flying in for the weekend? Thanks.


I think theres a show on the 27th and theres [email protected] every sunday night at 75t ave and encanto


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 1173562


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> :thumbsup:


came out dope huh ed!!!!!:h5:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

I want to cruise Arizona.

http://vimeo.com/41914257


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> came out dope huh ed!!!!!:h5:


yes sir


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> I want to cruise Arizona.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/41914257


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> yes sir


you goin to the cruise on central tomorrow??


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> you goin to the cruise on central tomorrow??


hell ya!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Where the piks from central loks???????????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> _


Lowriderstylecarclub Glendale chapter is come to support majestics car club


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> Lowriderstylecarclub Glendale chapter is come to support majestics car club


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._































The event above has been moved to April. Call numbers for info.





























































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]Helping a friend promote his event, heres the info.

Sagebrush Cantina and USA Boxing Presents:
Car show
Live Boxing
Ring Girl Contest
Live music and More
Saturday May 3rd, 9am-5pm
Resistration fee $10
Sagebrush Cantina 915 W. Prince Rd Tucson,Az

For More detailed info please contact George @ 520-406-2299 or 520-2937339​


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> Where the piks from central loks???????????


man my primo came in from cali friday nite.... i just sobered up like a hour ago,,, im lookin!!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> man my primo came in from cali friday nite.... i just sobered up like a hour ago,,, im lookin!!!!


lmao!!! Hell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ BUMP!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> lmao!!! Hell ya :thumbsup:


man friday nite,,,, i sent my bro fo a 12 pack bud light and a bottle red grape wine,,,,,, cuz it was me my 2 bros and my primo.... well my bros drank like 3 beers,,, aand we was gonna leave and my bros say just ake the beer... im like ok.... but i had a gang a cans in front of me,,,,, so i get home and we choppin it up chillen,, and i kept grabbing beers like wtf.... all nite long.... i went to sleep,, roled over at som point and took a drink of my beer......then in the mornin owke up like man,,, that was the coolest cole pack ever...look over and it wa a 18 pack. so i drank 15 beers to myself and that bottle and put a gang in the air.... i was chocolate wasted


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> AZ BUMP!!


wat it is MR Lo!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ART LOKS said:


> man friday nite,,,, i sent my bro fo a 12 pack bud light and a bottle red grape wine,,,,,, cuz it was me my 2 bros and my primo.... well my bros drank like 3 beers,,, aand we was gonna leave and my bros say just ake the beer... im like ok.... but i had a gang a cans in front of me,,,,, so i get home and we choppin it up chillen,, and i kept grabbing beers like wtf.... all nite long.... i went to sleep,, roled over at som point and took a drink of my beer......then in the mornin owke up like man,,, that was the coolest cole pack ever...look over and it wa a 18 pack. so i drank 15 beers to myself and that bottle and put a gang in the air.... i was chocolate wasted


wheres the invite?:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> wat it is MR Lo!!!


 just been working Mr loks and just chill in at home, what's good with you been a while since we spoke how is everything. I see lil is dead lately


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Going to check out a few cruise's with in the next two weeks. i hear they do one on every third sat of the month in downtown and they do the other every sat at the sonic on andy devine.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Easter to everybody from Encinas have a great and special day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ENCINAS said:


> Happy Easter to everybody from Encinas have a great and special day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One i shot for the homie's! _uffin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just some updates on this event. There will be filming of the new reality show "Let Me Ride" that StreetLow Magazine is part of. And Gilbert did promise to pick one car for a feature for the magazine. My whole idea is to give back to the Lowrider Community out here and bring another BIG show to Arizona. I've told him there's no reason why we are not the Lowrider Capitol of the World. We have some of the best rides and hoppers around. So he's already looking for a spot for his annual event and i hope you all can make it out. God bless.... _:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!
_


----------



## customiced (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a female bully Pitt she is about 2yrs old
She needs a new home I just want to make sure she goes to a good home
If any ones interested in meeting Bella call or text 
6023975676


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:wave:.............................:inout:


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

H e l l o !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

By - By !!!!......................


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> H e l l o !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Whasssssss upppp man


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

Q-vo!!!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Got these 15x8 true spoke for sale $350 obo or will consider trade plus cash looking for Dayton ko's


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

this Friday 91st ave and camelback they are allowing same day registration


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowriderstylecarclub Glendale chapter would like to know if there car show this week


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

bighomies said:


> Lowriderstylecarclub Glendale chapter would like to know if there car show this week


 theres one in laughlin nv this weekend with free concert


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

any body got a front seat for a 53 chevy 2 door sedan up there in the valley???????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Due to Legal Issues that accured the night of the afterhop we can no longer use Jaguars for the StreetLow Show. We need help getting a new location. Please help us. If worst comes to worst we could show them what the A&W is about but there wont be no car show. The clubs could welcome them and we could show them our cars and hoppers without putting it out there. Just a averge day at the A&W....but it would be on a saturday?_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Got a new location! Thanks Mike President of Desert Kings & Queens CC!
LOCATION: CROSSROADS BAR &GRILL
5030 W MCDOWELL RD PHX AZ


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Got these 15x8 true spoke for sale $350 obo or will consider trade plus cash looking for Dayton ko's
> View attachment 1204378


 nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Due to Legal Issues that accured the night of the afterhop we can no longer use Jaguars for the StreetLow Show. We need help getting a new location. Please help us. If worst comes to worst we could show them what the A&W is about but there wont be no car show. The clubs could welcome them and we could show them our cars and hoppers without putting it out there. Just a averge day at the A&W....but it would be on a saturday?_


what happened


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> what happened


Pm sent....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Got a new location! Thanks Mike President of Desert Kings & Queens CC!
> LOCATION: CROSSROADS BAR &GRILL
> 5030 W MCDOWELL RD PHX AZ


Your welcome


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_NEW MOVE IN! 7AM-11:30AM

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> what happened


X2..

Thanks for the info on the new location as well!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> nice


Thx


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Got a new location! Thanks Mike President of Desert Kings & Queens CC!
> LOCATION: CROSSROADS BAR &GRILL
> 5030 W MCDOWELL RD PHX AZ


Cool!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

AZ holding it down in NV last weekend.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Flaggstaff AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phoenix AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

phx az


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bullhead city/Fort mohave AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bullhead city AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phoenix AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

N AZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kingman AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Great pic's homie! _:thumbsup:












_New move in: 7am -11:30am_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

regal85 said:


>


Where u been??? lol


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Where u been??? lol


hey brudda,,,, if u ever come across aonther 15x8 let me know,,, so i can have 5


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

p*Hope you can make it out for this event. All proceeds will go towards Teen Summer day Camp. *


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 1226066


Nice Pic


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> hey brudda,,,, if u ever come across aonther 15x8 let me know,,, so i can have 5


 you snatched tem up loks?? what you throwing them on??


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> you snatched tem up loks?? what you throwing them on??


yeah homie hooked me up last year wit em,, i gt em on my ranger. but i want a 5th one


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_StreetLow Magazine coming to Phx Az May 17th Saturday @ 5030 W. Mcdowell rd. 12pm - 6pm! Lowrider Style Car Club's 20th Anniversary Celebration! _:thumbsup:

_Move in Directions:

_









By the way those 3 tents in the middle of lot are not gonna be there lol!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe you too can make a spread in StreetLow Magazine....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


 :thumbsup: :h5: rivi love


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


This is eugene I had a great time with my family and friends lowriderstylecarclub worldwide 20 anniversary


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

bighomies said:


> This is eugene I had a great time with my family and friends lowriderstylecarclub worldwide 20 anniversary


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._
































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Want to thank all the many clubs that came to celebrate our 20th Anniversary and also welcome StreetLow Magazine to the valley! He's decided to do a big show here in Arizona and i'am sure we all can't wait! Mission accomplish! Here go a few pic's from the show!












































































































Got a whole lot more......stay tuned! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

More pics please


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures I had a good time at the show!

Post more when you can!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> More pics please





Heath V said:


> Thanks for the pictures I had a good time at the show!
> 
> Post more when you can!


Hell yeah! Thanks for the support! Give me a chance to edited. But i'll grab some more off the web homie's.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here go acouple:





































Luv it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> hey brudda,,,, if u ever come across aonther 15x8 let me know,,, so i can have 5


For sure bro I'll letvu know when I do only a matter of time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the piks!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> Thanks for the piks!!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

is there any shows going on this weekend


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> is there any shows going on this weekend




_Your AZ calendar...._









































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Did some redesigning of our club logo, and man am i feeling it now! what yall think?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Another bike getting done in the E.P Shop


----------



## GG58 (Feb 6, 2007)

Cruise spot every Friday 7 to 10pm at sonic on 103rd and Indianschool 50% all food if you bring you car


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If you need O-rings or anything to rebuild your dumps & cylinders for your Hydro's hit this vato up! Best prices in town!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

GG58 said:


> Cruise spot every Friday 7 to 10pm at sonic on 103rd and Indianschool 50% all food if you bring you car


50% off, im there!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Its slow up in here..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Its slow up in here..


 ikr


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe its the heat.. :|


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Maybe its the heat.. :|


:yessad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If you need O-rings or anything to rebuild your dumps & cylinders for your Hydro's hit this vato up! Best prices in town!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._



























































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

SINGLE PUMP


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 1260938
> 
> SINGLE PUMP


Tight


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Today!


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

Kliquecc will be hosting their 2nd annual car show Nov 1st please save the date.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_
Group Shot at the Intimidations Arizona Car Show! Not everyone could make it but we had members from Flagstaff, Phx & Mesa Az chapters reppn!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One i shot at the Intimidations Arizona Car Show last night. Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography._


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Heard A&W was shut down for good anybody got the word I'm not on fb


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

aztecsef1 said:


> Heard A&W was shut do
> wn for good anybody got the word I'm not on fb


Yes sirrrr! Tru dat!


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Yes sirrrr! Tru dat!


Damn no bueno  where the Sunday riders gonna be @?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Their figuring that out. But the car wash on central is cool.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Their figuring that out. But the car wash on central is cool.


Cool might have to shoot a cruise down there


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Wat happen to clubs kicking it at parks.?? Just to chil no car show just hang out


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

oldschool wayz said:


> Wat happen to clubs kicking it at parks.?? Just to chil no car show just hang out


Ya let's get sueno park poppin again blast from the past


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Or south mountain.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

aztecsef1 said:


> Heard A&W was shut down for good anybody got the word I'm not on fb


u need to get on there playa!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> Wat happen to clubs kicking it at parks.?? Just to chil no car show just hang out


Yep


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> u need to get on there playa!!!


To many feelings in there lol


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

oldschool wayz said:


> Or south mountain.


They close to early plus way to many rangers Cuz I know u like to drink beer lol


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Back to the wash on the SS:run::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One from làst night at East Side Rollerz Only Chandler Az Kick Back!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

oldschool wayz said:


> Wat happen to clubs kicking it at parks.?? Just to chil no car show just hang out


 to many people acting a fool so they started shutting down parks also like always a lot of people cannot seem to clean up after themselves so that was another reason for shutting down parks also music since parks are usually by residential homes they complain, traffic by the park entrances and exits and the list goes on, same reason why they keep shutting down the different spots to cruise or kick it at.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

you know the drill


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ART LOKS said:


> View attachment 1272962


Happy Father's Day everyone


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TODAY!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow a&w is shut the fuck down..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> Wow a&w is shut the fuck down..


 I heard. off to the next but the same thing will happen mainly because of trash people leave that's usually the number one reason for getting kicked out or shut down. That and people acting crazy or being loud.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._
































 





















































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Tomorrow. Need Lowriders for this event. I know its last minute. But anyone would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://teespring.com/ClaimJumper


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Im looking for a single 14'' all chrome china for a bumper kit if anyone gots one for sale pm me


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

where do we register for that?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> where do we register for that?


I would call Westgate or Sanderson Ford homie.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone has or can get a registration form for the las vegas super show and mail it to me, lmk id appriciate it. thx


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> If anyone has or can get a registration form for the las vegas super show and mail it to me, lmk id appriciate it. thx


All u need to do is print it off lowridermagazine.com bro.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> All u need to do is print it off lowridermagazine.com bro.


Cant, the websites downloadable registration form wont open on my laptop, it just comes up in codes and symbols and shit


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Cant, the websites downloadable registration form wont open on my laptop, it just comes up in codes and symbols and shit


I got an extra one for u bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> I got an extra one for u bro


 pm sent


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Tomorrow!_


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

75Th tonight?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brown Society's 3rd Annual Back To School Drive & Cruise..... The Challenge still stands for all Car Clubs & Bike Clubs who ever comes with the most members wins FREE DJ service from my self for a event or CarShow.... Let's make a difference in our kids future's..... GOD BLESS.... Feel free to call or text me at 520 371 2005....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


>





BIG TYME 35 said:


> Brown Society's 3rd Annual Back To School Drive & Cruise..... The Challenge still stands for all Car Clubs & Bike Clubs who ever comes with the most members wins FREE DJ service from my self for a event or CarShow.... Let's make a difference in our kids future's..... GOD BLESS.... Feel free to call or text me at 520 371 2005....
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup:

My girls in the hospital with a tumor problem and we were going to the LA Show that weekend but i'll try to get the homie's out there.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

For you gente in Tucson.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any cruises or events for the 4th tonight?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

If we ever needed help .....it's now. Please come out and support one of your fallen brothers. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

A Homie sorry for your lost. Ride hard brother.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

oldschool wayz said:


> A Homie sorry for your lost. Ride hard brother.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!_


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up az I have a 61impala grill I asking 120$ I also have a two 62 imp headlight blaz in good condition asking75$ can send pics call Jacob 602 312-8632


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Rest In Peace Homie.... _:angel:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Great pic carnal!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._































































































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PHOENIX RIDERZ 2015 New Years Day Picnic! More info to come.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

A big thank you to Phoenix Riderz for helping of loading my car and donation of fuses. Also a big thank you to Fernando Moreno, Imperials PHX President for finding the issue I was having with my truck, what we thought was a electrical problem was a simple fuse replacement.

This what true lowrider brotherhood is about! Thanks to Art Buck, David, Fernando, Richard, myself for bringing your rides. Congratulations
to David on his trophy. Imperials cc is grateful that we made the trip out to Hawaiian Gardens. It was great to see AZ representing at this show!


Art Buck said:


> PHOENIX RIDERZ 2015 New Years Day Picnic! More info to come.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> A big thank you to Phoenix Riderz for helping of loading my car and donation of fuses. Also a big thank you to Fernando Moreno, Imperials PHX President for finding the issue I was having with my truck, what we thought was a electrical problem was a simple fuse replacement.
> 
> This what true lowrider brotherhood is about! Thanks to Art Buck, David, Fernando, Richard, myself for bringing your rides. Congratulations
> to David on his trophy. Imperials cc is grateful that we made the trip out to Hawaiian Gardens. It was great to see AZ representing at this show!



Yup these guys are a great group of guys to know their good guys in my book


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Was up az I have a nice 61 impala grill. And 2 62 impala hhead light blez. For the 61 grill 100$ 62 blez 60$ for both. 602 312- 8632 Jacob I can send pic


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

need help homes havent been here in some time how do i make my pics big?


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

there u go how can i do that bro??


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

got it


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

armando martinez said:


> View attachment 1352969


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

armando martinez said:


> need help homes havent been here in some time how do i make my pics big?


Welcome back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

First day at school in a drop top BMW. Kindergarten. My baby boy has grown up....


----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Welcome back




thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

NEW DATE!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## armando martinez (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

armando martinez said:


> View attachment 1353241


Looks tight with that engraving Armando


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Hermon park south of buckeye lowriderstyle cc phoenix chapter and Glendale chapter BBQ 1pm to 4pm come join us


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bighomies said:


> Hermon park south of buckeye lowriderstyle cc phoenix chapter and Glendale chapter BBQ 1pm to 4pm come join us


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> First day at school in a drop top BMW. Kindergarten. My baby boy has grown up....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

My homie asked to post up a free show N shine. Sprint store Arcadia 4423 E. Thomas Rd. Saturday August 23. 9am-1. Flyer to come.

Contact Eric 623-204-0030


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

I have two spots on a car hauler going to the Vegas Super show. Its 300 round trip. If interested contact Clay 623-204-7945 or Ray 602-510-0272


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Got these really nice Cornell 1000 155/80/13 will cut a good deal to someone local


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

It's on tomorrow. please support homie had a show awhile back at his old store @ Titlebucks on 43rd Av.


SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> My homie asked to post up a free show N shine. Sprint store Arcadia 4423 E. Thomas Rd. Saturday August 23. 9am-1. Flyer to come.
> 
> Contact Eric 623-204-0030


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> A big thank you to Phoenix Riderz for helping of loading my car and donation of fuses. Also a big thank you to Fernando Moreno, Imperials PHX President for finding the issue I was having with my truck, what we thought was a electrical problem was a simple fuse replacement.
> 
> This what true lowrider brotherhood is about! Thanks to Art Buck, David, Fernando, Richard, myself for bringing your rides. Congratulations
> to David on his trophy. Imperials cc is grateful that we made the trip out to Hawaiian Gardens. It was great to see AZ representing at this show!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._










































































































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## south side locos (Aug 12, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE. SAVE THE. DATE. SAVE THE DATE. SAVE THE DATE

5TH ANNUAL MECHA CAR SHOW AT CARL HAYDEN HIGH SCHOOL 
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 8TH FROM 12:00 PM TO 5:00 PM
ROLL IN TIME 6:00 AM TO 12:00 PM COME EARLY FOR BEST PARKING SPOTS
LOTS OF FOOD ,ENTERTEINMENT ,AND FUN FOR WHOLE FAMILY
THIS IS A YEARLY EVENT TO RAISE MONEY FOR OUR MECHA CLUB STUDENTS TO KEEP TEACHING THEM ABOUT OUR CHICANO CULTURA THAT INCLUDES LOWRIDING

CARS 20.00 DLLS. BIKES 10.00 DLLS
TROPHIES IN OVER 30 CATEGORIES
ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO STOP BY THE SCHOOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here we go. 2 car shows on the same date. :dunno:


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 1379529
> 
> Got these really nice Cornell 1000 155/80/13 will cut a good deal to someone local


Still available


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone going to have an extra writ band or two for the vegas supershow they wanna sell? lmk


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

aztecsef1 said:


> View attachment 1379529
> 
> Got these really nice Cornell 1000 155/80/13 will cut a good deal to someone local


$150 local pick up west valley


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Was alot of fun supporting our brothers & sisters of Desert Kings & Queens CC. We had 9 entries and placed twice. Some members from Mesa, Flagstaff, Glendale and Phoenix Az Chapters where their to support. Thanks for a great time! _:thumbsup:










2 Glendale Az Chapter cars.










Lowrider Style line up of 5 cars.










Homie's kicking it.










Just a few of the homie's at the show. With 3 return members. And 3 new members.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Very good show yesterday. We had a good time despite it being kind of hot. It was a relief when night time hit and it cooled down.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Brand new group 31s 900cca 60each hit me up 6233418063 I got ten


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there anything going on the weekend of the 12th


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hope to see you all there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Dust storm at the show yesterday. Everyone's ride got dirty..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Really a car show in a DIRT parking lot...:facepalm:





Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Had a great time at the Superior Show! Much lowrider luv to everyone who show me some luv out there! Got a few good shots. Here goes two. Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.

_


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


>


. Another BigMando Photography & Design feature for Lowrider Magazine. Thx for posting Justin.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> . Another BigMando Photography & Design feature for Lowrider Magazine. Thx for posting Justin.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Alittle something i put together of the Superior Car Show. Hope you like it. _uffin:


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._





























































































































































_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this weekend is the tropicana show in laughlin nv, if anyone is going to it and are looking for 20"lowrider trike wheels,tires and fenders, lmk and maybe we can meet up there.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._








































































































































































































_

Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Tonys pinstriping is looking for a couple of lowriders to show tommrow 10-3-14. Heard Musuem Central Ave. South of Thomas. You have to be there by 5 pm. Tony 602-379-7134


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! _:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

PRESTOLITE OLD SCHOOL PLUS HOPPIN MOTORS $145.00 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Help us help a child get the my money for a operation she needs to live.... _:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_NEW LOCATION! 765 N. 114th Avenue
Avondale, AZ 85323


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Changing the date in order to not clash with other events on the 1st of November.... NEW DATE - NOVEMBER 9TH 2014 _uffin:_

_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Come out and have a good time with us! New Years Day Phoenix Riderz Annual Picnic. This is our 5th year and every year its bigger and better.


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

I think its funny how people talk shit about fools when they ain't got or never own a lowrider stop the hate .....


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Any car show this week


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._




































































































































_
_

_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Tonight!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody got any pics from the Jesus is king show?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> Anybody got any pics from the Jesus is king show?


Yes I'll post some today.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Heath V said:


>


Tight pic's man


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Heath V said:


>


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice. How bout all the other shows? I see a lot of flyers but no pics? Post up!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Nice. How bout all the other shows? I see a lot of flyers but no pics? Post up!


I agree. Name a show. And i can find pic's to it homie. uffin:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowriderstyle cc Glendale chapter check in any car show this weekend


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I agree. Name a show. And i can find pic's to it homie. uffin:


Suprise fiesta show, Cultura art show, Cruise on Central,Spirit picnic, KOOl 94.5 show, Dia De La Raza show.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pics! I got a few but I have to wait till I get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Jesus Is King Car Show
Pic's by: _*Stephen Botel*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Spirit CC Picnic
__Pic's by: _*Stephen Botel*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Superior Car Show & Fiesta
Pic's by: *Lowrider Style Founder*
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Great pictures!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


Right on. Keep them great pics coming!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great picz keep em kumin no ****


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

Orale Eddie. I need a WASH!!


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._




























































































































_
_

_Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

bullet50 said:


> Orale Eddie. I need a WASH!!


 LMAO!!!! WHAT UP BULLET!!!


----------



## bullet50 (Oct 3, 2011)

You know me! Keeping it real! Classics all day, everyday!
Bumpin in a neighborhood near you!
Shauuuu~


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Updated flyer!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Canceled!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Today!


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

*A few pics from the Klique CC show today in Mesa. Lots of great rides came out! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


DGCO14x7 said:


> *A few pics from the Klique CC show today in Mesa. Lots of great rides came out! :thumbsup:*


Any more....


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Any more....


Only took a few. That is most of it. Ill post the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Pics from the Klique show. Spirit cane out swinging with some very nice rides, Society was looking good too. That Elite 63 that took best of show was super clean..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

This lincoln was bad!



Nice 64 FROM Society.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

:thumbsup: Good Pics!


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rest of what I got from Klique show.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Heath V said:


> Pics from the Klique show. Spirit cane out swinging with some very nice rides, Society was looking good too. That Elite 63 that took best of show was super clean..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_3 of Lowrider Style's Finest at the Majestic's Picnic in Az! Phx & Glendale Az Chapters!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One i shot at The Seductive CC Toy Drive & Car Show in Az! Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## ariza_photography (Nov 15, 2013)

A few from the Klique Show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ariza_photography said:


> A few from the Klique Show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Go Frank! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ariza_photography (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

Come out to the east valley this Friday! AZ ave & Ray! Hope this becomes a big thing for the Eastside. We need more activity out here!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Saturday! Only show with a hop that day! _:thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

*







LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SHOW NOVEMBER 16 2014



*


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Saturday! Only show with a hop that day! _:thumbsup:


Any pictures from the show today?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Any pictures from the show today?
























































Thats it for now......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And dont forget to make your rounds over here and help us help this little girl. FREE FOOD! TROPHIES! $100 for most members entries!!!!


----------



## oldschool wayz (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey was up I have some swivel seats from a 1975-77 monte Carlo they work good still lock and turn I'm asking 300 OBO need them gone call Jacob 602 312-8632 for more info..or pics


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Thats it for now......


:thumbsup:


----------



## EGUTIERREZ (Nov 15, 2007)

What upper mi gente?? been a minute since ive been on here but I have a tech question ...im working on my 1947 fleetmaster and im wondering if anyone can tell me how the hell to take off my mouldings on the exterior?? any info would really help me in my quest to paint this bombita.....thanks in advance..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Had a great time at the Ariztlan Car Show! Snap alot shots. Here's one. Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1480986&stc=1&d=1416414550


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

ENCINAS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1480986&stc=1&d=1416414550


Nice, lowriders are welcome! Couple of us rollin out there tonite!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Nice, lowriders are welcome! Couple of us rollin out there tonite!


Gets packed with more Lowriders on the last turnout


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ENCINAS said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1480986&stc=1&d=1416414550


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

*TONIGHT ON AZ AVE & RAY* :thumbsup:









ROLLERZ ONLY CHANDLER DESCENDANTS CAR CLUB & NOKTURNAL WILL BE HOSTING A TOP 10 WITH AWARDS THIS FRIDAY. AT THE NE CORNER OF ARIZONA AVE AND RAY RD THIS WILL HAPPEN TWICE A MONTH & EVERY MONTH WE ARE THERE. SO COME OUT BRING YOUR FAMILY,FRIENDS, ALL RIDES,CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS WELCOME, EUROS,BIKES,LOWRIDERS,TRUCKS,SUV,DONKS,DUBS,CUSTOMS, ** EVERYONE ** YOU NEVER KNOW YOU MIGHT GET A TOP 10 AWARD.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._














































































_
_










_

Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody know a good a decent shop to bag my Fleetline?


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought I saw a card before on here somebody selling hydro seals & o-rings? I need a blow proof seal for a pro hopper pump, any help is appriceiated thx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG E 602 said:


> I thought I saw a card before on here somebody selling hydro seals & o-rings? I need a blow proof seal for a pro hopper pump, any help is appriceiated thx


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Familia! From ours to yours! God bless!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style at the Ariztlan Car Show!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1501601&stc=1&d=1418190744


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Now we holden it down for the M.C in that big bad AZ!


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Anybody know a good a decent shop to bag my Fleetline?


CWC, off 17th Dr & Mcdowell Rd. Owned by James Campbell Uso cc.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

James will take care of you!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_SAVE THE DATE! JANUARY 18TH 2015. SUNDAY. LOCATION: THE GLENDALE PARK & SWAP.

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello fellas I have a friend who lives in Mesa. I have been considering moving there. I currently live in Aurora Co just outskirts of Denver. I own a clean 61vert and a project 65 SS. I am asking how's the lowrider movement out there?


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello fellas I have a friend who lives in Mesa. I have been considering moving there. I currently live in Aurora Co just outskirts of Denver. I own a clean 61vert and a project 65 SS. I am asking how's the lowrider movement out there?


Theres about 360 days of sunshine out here,during Summer gets hot so shows & cruising dies down. Theres roughly about 50 car clubs here & the movement has been strong since the first lowrider happening ever in 1979. Were having 2 major shows in 2015, one @ Cardinals Stadium in March & the other @ Phoenix Convetion Center in June. Not to mention the countless, picnics,show n shine, toy drives.


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

Crash1964 said:


> Hello fellas I have a friend who lives in Mesa. I have been considering moving there. I currently live in Aurora Co just outskirts of Denver. I own a clean 61vert and a project 65 SS. I am asking how's the lowrider movement out there?


I grew up in Aurora. Honestly homie I was planning on moving back there last year but one of the reasons I stayed was because of the lowrider scene here in AZ. Theres always events/shows to attend. Not to mention theres never any snow here so you can take your ride out on the daily if you wanted.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Theres about 360 days of sunshine out here,during Summer gets hot so shows & cruising dies down. Theres roughly about 50 car clubs here & the movement has been strong since the first lowrider happening ever in 1979. Were having 2 major shows in 2015, one @ Cardinals Stadium in March & the other @ Phoenix Convetion Center in June. Not to mention the countless, picnics,show n shine, toy drives.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Holidays from Lowrider Style Car & Bike Club.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any cruises to go on tomorrow? Any shows?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Any cruises to go on tomorrow? Any shows?


x2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

No pics from PHX Riderz picnic???????
There was a lot of bad ass rides out there! AZ starting the New Year right!


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Phoenix Riderz Picnic!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


DGCO14x7 said:


> *Phoenix Riderz Picnic!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## will80cut (Jan 6, 2015)

Where is a good lowrider shop here in Phoenix I'm new to lowriding out here and need some work done


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

will80cut said:


> Where is a good lowrider shop here in Phoenix I'm new to lowriding out here and need some work done


CWC off 17th Dr. & Mcdowell Rd. Its a one stop shop. Paint/suspension/sound. Not to sure if they do interior. Most shops are going to be booked up with upcoming supershow.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

will80cut said:


> Where is a good lowrider shop here in Phoenix I'm new to lowriding out here and need some work done


About That Life hydraulics, Will and company do quality work. 51st and Montebello.


----------



## will80cut (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!_










_Updated Flyer! Today! Live performance by Zig Zag! Lounge for the Playoffs! Bouncy Bounce for the kids! Food! DJ Flex! Help us help a cancer victim raise money for his kids before he passes away. _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just want to thank La Familia CC, Otra Vida CC, New Tradition CC, Ariztlan CC, Intruders CC, Swift CC, Majestics CC, Spirit CC, Desert Kings & Queens CC, Solid CC, Rollers Only CC, Phoeniquera CC, Old School CC, United CC, Phoenix Riderz CC, Unity CC, Vicleros Motorcycle Club, Good Life CC, Jesus Is King CC, Nokturnal CC, Latin World CC, Brown Society CC and all the solo riderz for a great turn out at our show last sunday! Big props to Franks Hydrulics and Edgar and Chalio of Locos Hydrualics for putting on a great Hop! Also Rapper Zig Zag for performing! And my club for all their work on getting this event together!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Seen all kinds of lows lows going down central they cruising the south side this Sunday anybody know???:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> Seen all kinds of lows lows going down central they cruising the south side this Sunday anybody know???:dunno:


Yup they took a cruise down to south mountain from the ELco park they planned it on the Facebook group page theirs videos and pictures came out tight


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup they took a cruise down to south mountain from the ELco park they planned it on the Facebook group page theirs videos and pictures came out tight


Mr. Encinas do you mind posting some pictures up? I went to cruz spot that evening. Missed the caravan.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Yup they took a cruise down to south mountain from the ELco park they planned it on the Facebook group page theirs videos and pictures came out tight


not on fuckbook tell those fuckers to post on here!!!!! What up mr. Encinas


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Mr. Encinas do you mind posting some pictures up? I went to cruz spot that evening. Missed the caravan.


paul wall in the house line up looked sick at the cruise spot!!!!:machinegun::guns::h5::420::sprint:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> not on fuckbook tell those fuckers to post on here!!!!! What up mr. Encinas


Sorry for the late response YA give me a few I did't take the pics but I'll see if I can get them


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

image.jpg (181.9 KB)


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ENCINAS said:


> Sorry for the late response YA give me a few I did't take the pics but I'll see if I can get them


THANKS YOU SIR


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW 2015 IN LAUGHLIN NV WILL BE MAY 1ST AND 2ND

* SAVE THE DATES!!

* HAPPY TIMES EVENTS WILL SEE YOU AT THE TROPICANA HOTEL AND CASINO










STORY FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/eve...2014_laughlin/?sm_id=social_20141015_33674537

LETS MAKE THE 2015 SHOW THE BIGGEST YET!!

LINK TO EVENT TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-tropicana-cinco-de-mayo-car-show-2015-a.html


*~~CAR CLUB/SOLO RIDER ROLL CALL~~*
GROUPE O.C CA CHAPTER
GROUPE RIV CO. CA CHAPTER
IMPERIALS LA CA CHAPTER
IMPERIALS PHOENIX AZ CHAPTER
E STREET CRUISERS CAR CLUB
ENDLESS PASSION MOHAVE COUNTY AZ CHAPTER
KINFOKE CAR CLUB
MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS NV CHAPTER
MAJESTICS COMPTON CA CHAPTER
MAJESTICS FLAGSTAFF AZ CHAPTER
MAJESTICS SO CAL CHAPTER
MID NITE CRUISERS CAR CLUB
NORTH COUNTY CLASSICS SD CA CC
LOS SANTOS 702
LOS SANTOS 928

SOLO ROLL CALL

PAPA SNOPS


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> THANKS YOU SIR



No problem sir


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Your AZ calendar...._










_
_

















_


_







_

_

























_

Club Unity is what it's about! :thumbsup:_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Saturday, June 20

at 4:30pm - 8:30pm
Kmart (Kingman)3340 E Andy Devine Ave, Kingman, Arizona 86401

LINK TO EVENT POST
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ising-beale-st-cruise-car-show-june-20th.html



Join us on this warm June weekend as we cruise the mother road of Route 66 to Beale street for their "Chilling on Beale st car show" there will be food,music,raffles and poker walks as well as good people and great times, bring the whole family! 

All classes of vehicles are welcome: classics, hod rods, lowriders, minis, dubs, vintage, motorcycles, ect.

All proceed's go to 66 cruiser's for their halloween bash for the children of kingman.

Join Endless Passion CC/BC on this fantastic stretch of route 66 and cruise the day away!

FB EVENT POST https://www.facebook.com/events/1572264719673884/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

CLUB/SOLO RIDER ROLL CALL
NEW TRADITIONS AZ CC
ENDLESS PASSION MOHAVE COUNTY AZ CHAPTER


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


>


Damn your up early


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yea, working this morning

but at least Ill be home for the big game this evening!

And had to see if this site was still up lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ENCINAS said:


> Damn your up early


....see, I even forgot how to post haha


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


> ....see, I even forgot how to post haha


Happens to the best of us


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

What's up PHX? I'm looking for a outside visor for a 53 chevy sedan. if anybody knows of one, hit me up. thx


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

azmobn06 said:


> ....see, I even forgot how to post haha


Yes sir


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Today!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

We need pics on here from the shows for the people who don't have facespace..


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

azmobn06 said:


> Yea, working this morning
> 
> but at least Ill be home for the big game this evening!
> 
> And had to see if this site was still up lol


X2


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> We need pics on here from the shows for the people who don't have facespace..


Everybody knows its a bitch to post up pics here on this site but I do see a lot of photographers @ the events but please post up!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> We need pics on here from the shows for the people who don't have facespace..


I'll start posting some homie. I feel you on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!

_


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Today!
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Wat show would you like.


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Roll the dice


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Posted at the 27th Ave Bar n Grille...







Last night at the Wash, good times with great peeps (my bro's)


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Our new Lowrider Style Cart......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Art Loboe posing with it......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Intruders picnic.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the Orta Vida Show......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Otra Vida last event!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_ I lost not only my best friend but one of my members. I loved her dearly. You will be missed but never forgotten. Please keep Veronica G Morrow in your memories. Prays go out to her family and friends. God bless you all......

_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _ I lost not only my best friend but one of my members. I loved her dearly. You will be missed but never forgotten. Please keep Veronica G Morrow in your memories. Prays go out to her family and friends. God bless you all......
> 
> _


Condolences..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

PRIZE MONEY FOR BEST OF SHOW AND BEST HOPPER.


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good pics..


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anymore pics?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## bighomies (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry hector but she in better place


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Today is Veronica G Morrow​ funeral. May she rest in peace. She will never be forgotten. May God bless her and her familia.......


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Our condolences go out to Unity Mike family & friends. His tio passed away. Mike has participated in many shows & is asking if anybody that dosen't have to work this Thursday if they would like to roll in the funeral procesion with there lowrider.
Mass will end @ 11 Am, Our Lady of Fatima Church 17th Ave. South of Buckeye Rd. Burial will take place @ Greenwood Cementary 23rd Ave. & Van Buren. RIP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Our condolences go out to Unity Mike family & friends. His tio passed away. Mike has participated in many shows & is asking if anybody that dosen't have to work this Thursday if they would like to roll in the funeral procesion with there lowrider.
> Mass will end @ 11 Am, Our Lady of Fatima Church 17th Ave. South of Buckeye Rd. Burial will take place @ Greenwood Cementary 23rd Ave. & Van Buren. RIP


Rip


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This Saturday!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

A lady from city of Goodyear stopped by show on Sat. Shes looking for lowriders or others to show @ Goodyear Ballpark. I copyed & pasted e-mail they sent.

Hi Paul,

*

Taneka Smith wanted me to get in touch with you regarding the upcoming Car Club Tailgating Party we are hosting here at Goodyear Ballpark.* She informed me that she had spoken with you at the Burger King Car Show just a few days ago and that you had shown interest in participating in our tailgate this year!* We would love to have you out at the ballpark and would like to invite any other car enthusiasts that you may know to the tailgate party as well!* I have attached a document with additional information regarding the tailgate and look forward to having you participate!* The tailgate is approaching very quickly so please let me know how many spaces you would like to reserve for the tailgate by Friday March 13th and I will make sure to pencil you in!

*

I look forward to hearing back and please feel free to contact me with any questions.

*

Have a great day,

*

Ryan Cannella

Business Development Intern

[email protected]


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One from The La Familia Show and Shine.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One from the Lowtography show.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

ANYONE IN THE AZ AREA (HOPEFULLY CLOSE TO MOHAVE) HAVE AN ENGINE & TRANSMISSION FOR SALE...NEED IT FOR A '67 FASTBACK, SO A 327 IS PREFERRED..PLEASE INBOX ME


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

What time does the lrm show start next weekend?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know how much wrist bands will be during movein friday?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MIRACLE said:


> Does anyone know how much wrist bands will be during movein friday?


Last year it was $25 should be about the same but don't quot me on that


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

MIRACLE said:


> Does anyone know how much wrist bands will be during movein friday?


http://www.universityofphoenixstadium.com/events/view/id/278/date/789


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

AZs finest13 said:


> What time does the lrm show start next weekend?


http://www.universityofphoenixstadium.com/events/view/id/278/date/789


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting's Everyone, I hope all is well. It is going to be a great weekend. The Arizona Super Show is this Saturday March 28th. Show hours are from 1 p.m. to 9 p.m. Additional wrist bands may be purchased at the exhibitor registration/check in table for $30.00 each. 

 For more information go to http://www.thearizonasupershow.com/

 Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Arizona Supershow - Move In! _:wow:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming if you can!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Nice, thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming if you can!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## DGCO14x7 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Franks Hydraulics Afterhop! *


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Next weekend!

_


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

This weekend is easter. Those dates are for the next weekend. Good looking out tho.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> This weekend is easter. Those dates are for the next weekend. Good looking out tho.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Any pics from the central cruise or unity picnic?


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Unity picnic


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Unity picnic was a good turn out like always.
thanks homies.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's see some pictures from Guadalupe!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 1635617


Tight pic


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 1643057


Copy and paste!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_One from the La Familia Car Show a few months back.
__Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography._


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

SUP FELLAZ!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 1652338


I had one of these with t-tops! Nice pics!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Some photos from our show in Maricopa at Ultrastar.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats to our Best of Show which took home a nice cash prize as well.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good Pic's:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

What's up AZ side check out the homie Tims work he will be at the civic plaza show next weekend his number 
623-703-8704


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Tim lowery


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

IT'S SHOWTIME AZ!!!!!:run::thumbsup::drama::420:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here go acouple from the Phx Supershow. More to come! _:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Well if you didn go to the "Phoenix Supershow"! Now you will! Hope you like it Raza! Please go into our YouTube and Like and Subscribe. God bless and enjoy!
_
_


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Batista's car!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Well if you didn go to the "Phoenix Supershow"! Now you will! Hope you like it Raza! Please go into our YouTube and Like and Subscribe. God bless and enjoy!
> _
> _


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Batista's car!


Yes sirrrr!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks brother!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ruben always gets down on his pics...


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:guns::guns::guns::thumbsup:^^^


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its going down O.G. Arizona ...,,,save the date & share us on social media......,check out the show & event fourm for more info. Hope to see you guys there....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WoW !!!!!!! my account is still good .Lmfao
how is everybody doing ?????


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello From da Knights Image C C


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> WoW !!!!!!! my account is still good .Lmfao
> how is everybody doing ?????


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone looking for air suspension parts hit me


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

75th chillin west side:sunglasses:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Today


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Selling these if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:run: it's going down OG AZ......


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME AND CELEBRATE OUR 35TH ANNIVERSARY WITH US ON SATURDAY AUGUST 15TH.
WE WILL HAVE DJ DRE ON THE TURNTABLES AND LIVE MUSIC FROM ROCKY PADILLA AND THE RHYTHM OF FUNK BAND.
ADMISSION IS $10 PER PERSON AT THE DOOR IN THE MAIN BALLROOM AT THE RENAISSANCE HOTEL DOWNTOWN PHOENIX.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 1726146


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just perfected this display poster for Avery of Oldies Car Club! If you need one for your display or just for your living room or garage please message me here.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes one of many photographs i shot at the LA Supershow! 
Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.

_


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

More pics let's see


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Just perfected this display poster for Avery of Oldies Car Club! If you need one for your display or just for your living room or garage please message me here.


Hell yea! I'm going to be hitting you up when my rag is done! Looks good!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Hell yea! I'm going to be hitting you up when my rag is done! Looks good!!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks brother


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Anybody have a magazine spread and would like me to rearrange the pics similar to this....let me know. Congratulations to Ray for his latest spread in Lowrider Magazine! By the way he arranged this and i just made it happen.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## phx1976 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A few i shot at the Superior Show!

_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Intruders CC


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hope to see you all out at this event. Free live music, free food, and free show. Just ask that you bring a new unopened toy. Thanks


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if 75th is shut down or is it just the heat?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow 2015" Video Part 1. Enjoy!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Riders please share, it's coming save the date November 7th, 2nd Annual SEDUCTIVE C.C. Toy Drive. Come join us for a day of fun with the family. Enjoy live music and a hop contest all while giving a toy to a child less fortunate this year. Thank you all.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Galaxieriderz said:


> Riders please share, it's coming save the date November 7th, 2nd Annual SEDUCTIVE C.C. Toy Drive. Come join us for a day of fun with the family. Enjoy live music and a hop contest all while giving a toy to a child less fortunate this year. Thank you all.
> 
> View attachment 1764130


----------



## streetwerx (Aug 14, 2006)

*Attention Car Club Members!!!*

To celebrate the opening at our new location Streetwerx Autowerx is offering 10% off all labor to all car club members. Whether you need your carpet or headliner replaced, or you're looking to redo your interior for next show season, Streetwerx has you covered. For your free estimate give us a call at 480-829-9040 or stop by our new facility located at 510 S. 52nd Street, Suite 109 in Tempe. We are located near University and Preist.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Any upcoming shows or anything in the Tucson area?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

We are still here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

You Know , who you are ......................................


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> We are still here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hay I know you


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anybody know where I can get a stock set of 14 inch rims that will fit a 1947 Fleetline


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a stock set of 14 inch rims that will fit a 1947 Fleetline


Try GCC auto swapmeet on November 8. Or upcoming two day auto swapmeet November 21&22 @ Fairgrounds.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> Hay I know you


:wave: Hi !! buddy !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Knights Image Carclub Phoenix , Az .... doing it RAIDER STYLE !!!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​Happy Halloween !!!!! 2015


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

[/URL 

On My Front Windshiels ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

​MY HOMIE FROM NEXT DOOR ....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

The Very First Picture I took when we got the new house ..


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)

Everyone come out enjoy the show this Saturday. We will have great weather, beautiful cars and bikes, good food, raffles, live band, and a car hop. Don't forget the unwrapped toy to support our local kids this Christmas. Like and share with family and friends.


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Where this show gonna be at?


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Any other shows or toy/food drives popping off in AZ soon?


----------



## Pancho985 (Apr 15, 2015)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


>


Where can i find these bad boys at?


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Torres Empires Los Angeles Supershow 2015 Part 2

_


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/wto/5326575642.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone who came out!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Pancho985 said:


> Where can i find these bad boys at?


Straight out of Oakland bro !! and I can get more ... Look me up on Facebook ...


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope everyone had a great thanksgiving !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving .....


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

time with the grandson .


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Have a Great Saturday !! Everybody


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

intruders cc


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

intruders cc


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

Intruders CC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One from our Turkey Drive.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This Saturday!

_


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

BIGBOO475365 said:


> View attachment 1795346
> intruders cc


Clean


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

My dad is selling his bomb.....we are on the east side

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...completely-restored-arizona.html#post22779698


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Join Society Car Club for our* 3r**d Annual Christmas Toy Drive. *The Toy Drive will be tomorrow December 19, 2015, from 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. at Mad Dog Saloon, located at 1860 S. Stapley Dr. Mesa, AZ 85204. South of the 60 Freeway. Please bring an unwrapped toy. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075 or Gabe 480-313-0265. 

Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wanted to share some info on a hop going down Saturday the 9th of January at Rodeo park with everyone! Hope the start to the new year has been a good one for all!


----------



## showlows69 (Dec 31, 2011)

What is the adress to this park


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

5001 S Nogales Highway, looks to also be called Rudy Garcia Park. Looking at it on Google maps shows Irvington and 6th as nearest main intersection. Trying to find out more about the hop myself....if anyone else knows more please post it up.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wanted to post some pics from yesterdays get together at Rodeo Park in Tucson! It was great getting out and meeting and talking with so many people! I figured I would post a few pics from the day. Enjoy!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

View attachment 1814834


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

nice pix


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright guys...coming up on Saturday February 6th, 2016 at Pascua Pueblo Park located at 5303 W. Calle Torim in Tucson, is the 4th Annual Pascua Yaqui Festival of the Arts. There will be a Car Show /Hop/ Art Demos and Workshops/Live Music and food! Great event for the whole family! Check out the flier below for info and contacts and hope to see other LIL members out there!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Hello Everybody !!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

LMFAO !!!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Alright guys...coming up on Saturday February 6th, 2016 at Pascua Pueblo Park located at 5303 W. Calle Torim in Tucson, is the 4th Annual Pascua Yaqui Festival of the Arts. There will be a Car Show /Hop/ Art Demos and Workshops/Live Music and food! Great event for the whole family! Check out the flier below for info and contacts and hope to see other LIL members out there!
> View attachment 1816097



TTT! 6 Days out!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

What up everyone! Today was the day for the 4th Annual Pascua Yaqui Festival of the Arts. It was a great event with amazing food, great vendors and some of the 520's hottest low lows! Great turn out from many clubs, Groupe, Individuals, Sophisticated Few, Bajitos, Swift, Unidos, Society, Dukes, Stylistics, One Team One Success, Imagination, Old Memories and others! Also many solo riders! My apologize if I missed anyone and or any club in my listing. Below are some pics from the day!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Rick Dizzle said:


> View attachment 1829737
> 
> View attachment 1829745
> 
> ...


Tight pictures Rick going to have to share


----------



## estiloYAQUI (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup those are some nice pics you took Rick thanks for helping out


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

Q-Vo!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have info on the after hops next weekend? I'm going to have my 5 year old nephew with me so jaguars is out of the question.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

AZs finest13 said:


> Anyone have info on the after hops next weekend? I'm going to have my 5 year old nephew with me so jaguars is out of the question.


Same place as last year. 3rd Street & Lincoln Street. Dont know times.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Same place as last year. 3rd Street & Lincoln Street. Dont know times.


Thanks


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Hop last year was suppose to start about 2....we got there at 12. People were rolling through all day and actual hop started about 415 if I remember correct. It's hosted by Frank's Hydraulics...was pretty fun. There is also going to be a cruise in Tolleson on Sunday. Didn't go last year but plan to this year...it goes all day Sunday and looks pretty fun and family friendly from what I've read and seen.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

What's up everyone! I was blessed to be able to have attended the AZ Supershow, the Franks after hop, and the Sunday Tolleson Cruise. I took over 300 pics, so figured I would share a few from each event to help rep AZ. Enjoy!

2016 AZ Supershow:


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

These are a few from Franks Hop:


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are some from the Tolleson Sunday Cruise:


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good pics ?


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice pictures


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

STOPPED IN TO SAY HELLO !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for the O.G AZ SIDE


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

KNIGHTS IMAGE C C said:


> STOPPED IN TO SAY HELLO !!!


What's uuuuuuupppp


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Going down Saturday at Kennedy Park in Tucson! Ramada #'s 26,27 and 28!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW !!!!! WHERE IS EERRRBODY ?? Oh well ! back to facebook ...... Lmfao !!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Az side use to be the shit.


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> Az side use to be the shit.


I'm still in here too


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

my new hobby


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

king george said:


> View attachment 1879049
> my new hobby


Nice Hobby


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down OG AZ. Calling out all hoppers.Three day GOODTIME$ weekend. Starting off with a dance on Friday night. GOOD music and drink specials all night (this is a grown folks party sorry no kiddos). Saturday we start off with our escorted cruise (4 bikes and a squad car) staring at Samuels park and ending at JPeps there we will have DJ music, the boxing fight on the huge screen, drink specials, awards (only cars eligible for the awards are the cars that were in the cruise) and a hopping contest for cash prizes, Porta-a-potties on site. No entry fee on anything. Sunday we will have some of the baddest low lows in the nation in NTX along with GOODie bags for the early birds, DJ music, water games and fun for the entire family, more awards. We will be raffling off a TV, some 13 tires & a neon sign ($2 ea or 3 for $5) also the 50/50 raffle, will be by the lake so bring your swimming suit and your grill and let's all have a GOODTIME$....(I'm sure I'm missing some more attractions). Share us on social medis


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess this shit died


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

seriously....where is everybody?

*crickets*


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Posting this for the homies from Unidos. Got a show going down August 27th. Should be a pretty legit show for the whole family!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Cricket


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Show this weekend in Tucson should be a great time! I'll post pics from that show the following day! Hope to see some fellow LIL peeps out there!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Great show this past weekend! Here are a few pics as promised!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## ogfelony (Aug 14, 2016)

Great pics!


----------



## ogfelony (Aug 14, 2016)

_*Tomorrow!

*_


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^^ anyone get any good pics from this show they can post?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

AZ bump!!


----------



## ogfelony (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## ogfelony (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow! Been a minute...everything moved to Facebook I guess


----------



## crAZy AZ (Feb 24, 2006)

What happens if you don't have Facebook?


----------



## ManuelFleetline (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Roamin (Feb 27, 2018)

What's the facebook group name 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

crAZy AZ said:


> What happens if you don't have Facebook?


x2


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## Lowlife44 (Jun 9, 2018)

Anybody in Parker or Lake Havasu City?


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

damn no check in 2019...……..


----------

